# 189 Visa Lodge 2016 Gang



## msr83

This thread is created to bring in those who are launching visa in 2016.:juggle:


----------



## msr83

Is anyone made application in this week ?


----------



## anmolk

I got an invite today only.. will be applying by Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## qliz

anmolk said:


> I got an invite today only.. will be applying by Tuesday or Wednesday.


What do I have to prepare for lodging the visa? Most probably I can get an update from my agent today for the status of invitation.


----------



## mmon

Thank you for creating the group. ... will be applying on Tuesday once I get my funds since the invitation took me by surprise


----------



## grevolution

msr83 said:


> Is anyone made application in this week ?


Hi, I noticed from your signature that you applied for Singapore PCC. were you in Singapore when you did that? I also need to apply for Singapore PCC but I am in Sydney. Did they give you the PCC without the letter from CO? If yes, what kind of documentation did you provided to them? 

will appreciate a reply. thanks


----------



## msr83

grevolution said:


> Hi, I noticed from your signature that you applied for Singapore PCC. were you in Singapore when you did that? I also need to apply for Singapore PCC but I am in Sydney. Did they give you the PCC without the letter from CO? If yes, what kind of documentation did you provided to them?
> 
> will appreciate a reply. thanks


Hi,
Yes, I am in Singapore and submitted VISA application form which mentions me and my wife name.


----------



## ginni

*189 Visa lodge 2016 members*

This thread is created to bring in those who are launching visa in the month of January 2016.


----------



## Jay05

Hi, Congratulations to all who received their invite on the 8th Jan round. I have a question for you. 

I filled up the application and I am on the last page with the submit now button. But I did not get any option of submitting the documents such as PCC? 

Why is that?


----------



## ginni

I think that PCC and Medicals are submitted after application submission. I am also at the same stage, I have applied for PCC India and waiting for that.


----------



## Jay05

@ginni: Thanks.


----------



## rohansingh2323

Jay05 said:


> Hi, Congratulations to all who received their invite on the 8th Jan round. I have a question for you.
> 
> I filled up the application and I am on the last page with the submit now button. But I did not get any option of submitting the documents such as PCC?
> 
> Why is that?


Attachment will be displayed after fee payment.


----------



## Jay05

Thanks


----------



## bibamundaa

Hi guys, firstly congratulations for the invite.

I would like to know the process of lodging visa application. Do we have to fill the application and submit the fees. Then documents can be uploaded later ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ujern

subscribe


----------



## Alhad

Hi all,

Subscribing to this thread. Received invite yesterday. Will be lodging visa application soon.

Cheers,
A


----------



## mmon

Hi guys,

I was planning on lodging my application on Tuesday but I got the funds sooner, so lodged my application now and was granted the Bridging visa.


----------



## grevolution

msr83 said:


> Hi,
> Yes, I am in Singapore and submitted VISA application form which mentions me and my wife name.


Thanks, I'll be applying from here. hopefully i'll get the PCC then i'll upload it before CO asks for it. otherwise will wait for CO to ask.


----------



## grevolution

bibamundaa said:


> Hi guys, firstly congratulations for the invite.
> 
> I would like to know the process of lodging visa application. Do we have to fill the application and submit the fees. Then documents can be uploaded later ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk



Yeah, I have submitted the application and paid the fee but haven't uploaded any docs. I haven't certified the copies yet. I'll do that tomorrow and then will upload the docs.


----------



## txie051

Also received invite today and will be lodging next week.

Anyone have any idea how long the visa process time these days are?


----------



## mmon

txie051 said:


> Also received invite today and will be lodging next week.
> 
> Anyone have any idea how long the visa process time these days are?


A friend of mine got allocated an officer within 3 week, he then had to do the medical test which he delayed, but once he completed it, he got the PR within 10 days.


----------



## ginni

Can anyone please tell how many days it take to get CO assigned. I have heard that COs get assigned within the month. Is it true?


----------



## txie051

That's amazing! Fingers crossed that would be the trend, that would be super awesome! 

Do you know if you can only start doing medical and police check once you have an CO or you can do it as soon as you lodge the visa? 



mmon said:


> txie051 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also received invite today and will be lodging next week.
> 
> Anyone have any idea how long the visa process time these days are?
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine got allocated an officer within 3 week, he then had to do the medical test which he delayed, but once he completed it, he got the PR within 10 days.
Click to expand...


----------



## mmon

txie051 said:


> That's amazing! Fingers crossed that would be the trend, that would be super awesome!
> 
> Do you know if you can only start doing medical and police check once you have an CO or you can do it as soon as you lodge the visa?


After you submit your application they tell you on the left column what *documents* you need to upload as well as the medical *HAP ID* that they allocate you so you can book you appointment. Locally here in Australia you need to book it via *Bupa * outside Australia you need to look it up.
As for the police check I had mine from my skilled graduate visa 476 so I uploaded them. You need to submit them they are required.


----------



## txie051

Thanks a lot! That's really helpful. I'm having visitors this weekend but will hopefully submit everything on Monday, then I can go book in the medical once I get the HAP ID. Seems like things are moving now that invitation is here! Onto new waiting game! 




mmon said:


> txie051 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's amazing! Fingers crossed that would be the trend, that would be super awesome!
> 
> Do you know if you can only start doing medical and police check once you have an CO or you can do it as soon as you lodge the visa?
> 
> 
> 
> After you submit your application they tell you on the left column what *documents* you need to upload as well as the medical *HAP ID* that they allocate you so you can book you appointment. Locally here in Australia you need to book it via *Bupa * outside Australia you need to look it up.
> As for the police check I had mine from my skilled graduate visa 476 so I uploaded them. You need to submit them they are required.
Click to expand...


----------



## qliz

mmon said:


> After you submit your application they tell you on the left column what *documents* you need to upload as well as the medical *HAP ID* that they allocate you so you can book you appointment. Locally here in Australia you need to book it via *Bupa * outside Australia you need to look it up.
> As for the police check I had mine from my skilled graduate visa 476 so I uploaded them. You need to submit them they are required.


hey mmon, I've received it as well  we are on the same boat again =P By the way , what are the requirement for the medical and etc, as mine is through agent , and they won't get back to me until next week, so i'm blinded now . Perhaps you could share the info with me ?


----------



## xehny

grevolution said:


> Yeah, I have submitted the application and paid the fee but haven't uploaded any docs. I haven't certified the copies yet. I'll do that tomorrow and then will upload the docs.


Hey mate,

How did you pay your fee?
What options do we have from Pakistan?


----------



## mmon

qliz said:


> hey mmon, I've received it as well  we are on the same boat again =P By the way , what are the requirement for the medical and etc, as mine is through agent , and they won't get back to me until next week, so i'm blinded now . Perhaps you could share the info with me ?


Not sure what you mean by health requirements. Are you asking what documents we need to upload ? Or what medical examinations we need to perform? Or what ? I'm confused sorry.


----------



## qliz

Oh yes, what documents we need to prepare now?


----------



## mmon

qliz said:


> Oh yes, what documents we need to prepare now?



For me I was asked to provide Evidence of:

1- Skills Assessment
2- Work Experience
3- Qualifications - Overseas/Australian
4- Character- Police certificates 
5- Language Ability
6- Travel Document
7- Birth or Age
8- Health


Though you can have a look at the checklist for more information.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


----------



## sumeetp

Hello All,

I am new to this group and looking for help. I am planning to apply for Australia Immigration. I did basic evaluation from one of the consultancy and they suggest that I am eligible for Visa Subclass 190 and after reading through multiple forums I found that I can apply for 189 or 190. Please advise which is good to go for?

Advise step by step process on how to start from scratch. Also let me know which English Proficiency Test I should go with IELTS or PTE?


----------



## qliz

mmon said:


> For me I was asked to provide Evidence of:
> 
> 1- Skills Assessment
> 2- Work Experience
> 3- Qualifications - Overseas/Australian
> 4- Character- Police certificates
> 5- Language Ability
> 6- Travel Document
> 7- Birth or Age
> 8- Health
> 
> 
> Though you can have a look at the checklist for more information.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


Thank you so much! This is very informative ! The most important step is to pay first , am I right?


----------



## bibamundaa

grevolution said:


> Yeah, I have submitted the application and paid the fee but haven't uploaded any docs. I haven't certified the copies yet. I'll do that tomorrow and then will upload the docs.


Hi 

What mode you used to pay fees..which mode would be cheaper.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## grevolution

xehny said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> How did you pay your fee?
> What options do we have from Pakistan?



I am currently in Sydney, so I just used my Debit card. I am not sure how to pay from Pakistan. maybe ask seniors who have already gone through the process.


----------



## grevolution

xehny said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> How did you pay your fee?
> What options do we have from Pakistan?


found couple of threads

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/164063-how-pay-new-visa-fee-pakistan.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/891834-paying-visa-fee-pakistan.html


----------



## mmon

qliz said:


> Thank you so much! This is very informative ! The most important step is to pay first , am I right?


Hmm I thought you submitted your application. You need to pay before you are able to submit your application. Once you paid you will be granted the Bridging visa and you will be able to attach documents and get your medical HAP ID. I paid $3638.88 since they charged $38.88 for using debit/credit card.


----------



## TeAna

Signing in, and hello to all! It feels good to see some familiar faces here haha! Best of luck guys!

DoE: 5/11/2015
Occupation: Civil Engineering (Non-pro rata)
Invited: 8/01/2016
Application submitted: hopefully 23/02/2016 (after marrying fiancé so to bring her with me together)


----------



## mmon

qliz said:


> Thank you so much! This is very informative ! The most important step is to pay first , am I right?


By the way, I also uploaded :

1- Scanned passport sized photograph
2- Form 80 
3- Form 1221

Although I wasn't required to submit them I did since many people got asked by the officers to submit them, so it's safer to submit them early so you get the direct grant from the first contact.


----------



## qliz

mmon said:


> By the way, I also uploaded :
> 
> 1- Scanned passport sized photograph
> 2- Form 80
> 3- Form 1221
> 
> Although I wasn't required to submit them I did since many people got asked by the officers to submit them, so it's safer to submit them early so you get the direct grant from the first contact.


Thank you for the tips! I'll prepare it in advance too!


----------



## TeAna

Sad to see not so many of us know the existence of this thread, but oh well, it's only been one round so far, hope more people will join this thread and share their progresses.


----------



## chln.murthy

*189 Visa Lodged*

Happy to inform that the 189 Visa has been lodged today  :welcome:


----------



## ausilover

I have been invited on 8/01/16 for 189 visa. And going to lodge visa today. Can anybody from India tell me about the process of PCC in India?


----------



## ausilover

Do I need to get PCC done from Passport Office or Commissioners office? 
whic one is valid for australia?


----------



## mmon

TeAna said:


> Sad to see not so many of us know the existence of this thread, but oh well, it's only been one round so far, hope more people will join this thread and share their progresses.


There are many people active on the 2015 thread with the same name. This thread will get more popular in a few months.


----------



## George2014

ausilover said:


> Do I need to get PCC done from Passport Office or Commissioners office?
> whic one is valid for australia?


From the passport office where you are residing at present.


----------



## Moamen

Follow


----------



## ausilover

George2014 said:


> From the passport office where you are residing at present.


Thank you so much for reply.


----------



## Moamen

Guys who recently got granted, what was the period given before landing and it is decided based on what , PCC or Medical ?

I'm trying to delay my landing


----------



## TeAna

Moamen said:


> Guys who recently got granted, what was the period given before landing and it is decided based on what , PCC or Medical ?
> 
> I'm trying to delay my landing


Hey Moamen, from my knowlodge your Last Entrance Date is based on your PCC clearance date, ie, your PCC was issued on 1/01/2016 then your last day of entrance would be 1/01/2017 or 1 day before that. 

But do double check with others before you proceed.


----------



## ausilover

In PCC application form it is mentioned to provide letter/instruction of the embassy demanding PCC. What should I provide ?
Will invitation letter for 189 work or something else is needed?


----------



## kawal_547

Hi, 

Need guidance on paying visa fees.

Came to know only Cc mode is accepted, however Travel Card option is also there but not so successful at times & payment is not through.

Any suggestions, I have an ICICI account, 

Cc limit of 3.5 L is causing an issue.


Any suggestion on Travel card & how secure & successful it is?


----------



## George2014

ausilover said:


> In PCC application form it is mentioned to provide letter/instruction of the embassy demanding PCC. What should I provide ?
> Will invitation letter for 189 work or something else is needed?


You are applying online right? I don't remember seeing such thing. I recently applied for PCC. Unfortunately I can't check the online form, as the site giving a message that you have already applied maximum number of times.


----------



## George2014

kawal_547 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need guidance on paying visa fees.


I paid VISA fees using ICICI Bank travel card. Everything went smooth. You can explore that option.


----------



## ausilover

George2014 said:


> You are applying online right? I don't remember seeing such thing. I recently applied for PCC. Unfortunately I can't check the online form, as the site giving a message that you have already applied maximum number of times.


Have you applied for PCC on passportindia.gov.in?
Yes I am applying online.


----------



## vishnu_vv

Hello

I'm planning to lodge my visa application in another two days. I've a small doubt regarding my employment proof documents. 

I have a reference letter from my employer, my payslips for 3 years and taxation documents. But since I received my salary in cash, I don't have a bank statement as a proof. 

Are the above mentioned documents enough or is it compulsory to have the bank statement.

Please clarify this.


----------



## Ktoda

Hi

Payslips are not necessary. Your reference letter should consists with your roles and responsibilities, # of hours worked per day, company location details in company letter head with duly signed by your peer manager or HR and it should be notarized one. Not able to see your TIMELINES so Bank statements may not be required as of now


----------



## kawal_547

I will be lodging my visa by end of this week or by early next week.

I'm just exploring modes to pay the visa fees, which in my case is 6369 AUD(wife, myself & daughter).

As my credit card limit is too low compared to what I need, & banks have refused to increase it to 3 times on such short notice as they don't do so like this.

Checking travel card option.

Is travel card charged in INR or AUD?

If INR, then how much should i recharge it by to cover 6369 AUD?


----------



## vishnu_vv

Ktoda said:


> Hi
> 
> Payslips are not necessary. Your reference letter should consists with your roles and responsibilities, # of hours worked per day, company location details in company letter head with duly signed by your peer manager or HR and it should be notarized one. Not able to see your TIMELINES so Bank statements may not be required as of now


Thank you for your reply. What do you mean by a notarized letter? Is it surely not a problem if I don't have a bank statement?


----------



## George2014

ausilover said:


> Have you applied for PCC on passportindia.gov.in?
> Yes I am applying online.


Yes I applied online. On same site, you need to create a user profile first. By this time you might have already applied for PCC.



kawal_547 said:


> I will be lodging my visa by end of this week or by early next week.


You need to talk to ICICI guys first, after checking the conversion rate, they will say an approx amount you need to keep in your savings account. In your case, its safe to load AUD 6500 (1% service charges is applicable) on your card. If the conversion rate is INR50:AUD1 (for example), then you have to keep Rs.325000 in your account. The bank guys will deduct this amount from your account and will be loaded in your travel card as AUD. So the card will be charged in AUD only. Whatever balance remaining in your card can be redeemed as INR and will be credited in your saving account. Once everything is done, you need to activate the card for online use. Once thats done you are ready to go.

Hope it helps.


----------



## chln.murthy

*457 to 189 Visa*

Hi Friends,

I have just lodged my 189 visa and on my way to medicals.

I have been granted a Bridging A (subclass 010) visa with a note that i am still under 457 visa.

just wanted to know if i ask my employer to cancel my 457 visa will i land on to PR once i get my PR allocated or is it by default that my 457 will be cancelled once i have my PR.

your Response is much appreciated.lane:


----------



## chln.murthy

chln.murthy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have just lodged my 189 visa and on my way to medicals.
> 
> I have been granted a Bridging A (subclass 010) visa with a note that i am still under 457 visa.
> 
> just wanted to know if i ask my employer to cancel my 457 visa will i land on to PR once i get my PR allocated or is it by default that my 457 will be cancelled once i have my PR.
> 
> your Response is much appreciated.lane:


Also am i eligible to apply for Medicare card now ??


----------



## ahmedmawhoub

Hi guys .. I have lodged my visa application last night and my Medical will be today


----------



## mmon

chln.murthy said:


> Also am i eligible to apply for Medicare card now ??


Yes you are, go to their website and read the section under "Applying for Permanent residency" on the application form for more information.


----------



## bibamundaa

Guys, I have an urgent question?

Should I add my parents as non migrating family members in the application, I have plans to bring them on long term parent visitor visa ( 3-5 years)...please advise

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mrlubba

chln.murthy said:


> Also am i eligible to apply for Medicare card now ??


Hello you don't need to inform your employer to cancel your 457 visa. Your 457 visa will be automatically replaced by your PR visa once it is granted. Also you are eligible for medicare once you are on a bridging visa onshore. Got the medicare card myself as I'm on a bridging visa waiting for my PR outcome


----------



## anmolk

Hey guys..

Lodged my application today and uploaded all the required documents.
Wondering if we need to upload form 80, 1221 and passport size photo as well? Please suggest.

Thanks in advance... cheers


----------



## badboy0711

ausilover said:


> Do I need to get PCC done from Passport Office or Commissioners office?
> whic one is valid for australia?



In India you need to get the PCC done via passport office


----------



## badboy0711

I have seen in some others threads that people submit the PCC and Medicals "front-load". How do i go about doing that?. Do we really need to wait for the CO to ask for Medicals?.


----------



## Kyra J

msr83 said:


> Hi,
> Yes, I am in Singapore and submitted VISA application form which mentions me and my wife name.


What is PCC ??

I'm also in Singapore and haven't started any process yet....

Will be giving Pearson on 22nd of Feb


----------



## grevolution

chln.murthy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have just lodged my 189 visa and on my way to medicals.
> 
> I have been granted a Bridging A (subclass 010) visa with a note that i am still under 457 visa.
> 
> just wanted to know if i ask my employer to cancel my 457 visa will i land on to PR once i get my PR allocated or is it by default that my 457 will be cancelled once i have my PR.
> 
> your Response is much appreciated.lane:



your 457 is still your base visa (its your substantive visa) once you will get the grant for the PR your 457 will automatically get void. I am also on 457 and applied for 189 last week.


----------



## grevolution

chln.murthy said:


> Also am i eligible to apply for Medicare card now ??


Yes you are 

I applied for our cards yesterday (me, wife and kid). things you need are medicare form filled in, your passport(s), 189 visa payment receipt, your bridging visa grant notice(s) and if you have kid(s), his/her birth certificate(s). 

you'll get the medicare card numbers right away and will get the temp cards by mail within 3 weeks.


----------



## Kyra J

Hi Guys,

Pls help me...

I'm not very good in Writing / Speaking part of IELTS... tried 2 times both times scored 6.5 in one of them... Listening and Reading are fine both 8.5 and 9 respectively.

Two guys suggested me to try PTE pearson....is it more easier ??


Thanks


----------



## Kyra J

My existing IELTS score R-8.5/L-8.5/W-6.5/S-7 only gives me 0 points.... 

Other factors make up only 55...

I would like to add Partner skills 5 points to reach 60.

Please advise, does my wife needs to be on the same ANZCO code because she is in a different profession all together.
or her profession should be just in SOL

Pls provide inputs...I'm not getting any agent involved...


----------



## grevolution

Kyra J said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Pls help me...
> 
> I'm not very good in Writing / Speaking part of IELTS... tried 2 times both times scored 6.5 in one of them... Listening and Reading are fine both 8.5 and 9 respectively.
> 
> Two guys suggested me to try PTE pearson....is it more easier ??
> 
> 
> Thanks



thats the general perception that PTE tests are comparatively easier. maybe another member who has tried both can answer better. but yeah if you want to get points. you'll have to try a test either way. whether IELTS or PTE. so might as well go for PTE this time and try your luck.


----------



## grevolution

Kyra J said:


> My existing IELTS score R-8.5/L-8.5/W-6.5/S-7 only gives me 0 points....
> 
> Other factors make up only 55...
> 
> I would like to add Partner skills 5 points to reach 60.
> 
> Please advise, does my wife needs to be on the same ANZCO code because she is in a different profession all together.
> or her profession should be just in SOL
> 
> Pls provide inputs...I'm not getting any agent involved...


her occupation needs to be on the SOL list. doesn't have to be similar as yours.


----------



## Kyra J

grevolution said:


> her occupation needs to be on the SOL list. doesn't have to be similar as yours.


Thanks for the clarification....

Do I stand a chance if the final score is only 60 !!


----------



## birju_aussie

Hi Guys,
A quick question - Do the documents that we need to upload during 189 visa application need to be scanned copy of originals? or should they be certified copies of originals (means notarized and then scanned) ?


----------



## ahmedrizk1985

Finally I am Joining the Gang 
Application finally lodged 11 Jan 2016. SC 189


----------



## anmolk

Hi birju..

They need to be certified and then scanned... all the documents must be certified and then uploaded in the application.
Cheers


----------



## anmolk

Hey guys..

Lodged my application today and uploaded all the required documents. Wondering if we need to upload form 80, 1221 and passport size photo as well? Please suggest. 

Thanks in advance... cheers


----------



## vikaschandra

anmolk said:


> Hey guys..
> 
> Lodged my application today and uploaded all the required documents. Wondering if we need to upload form 80, 1221 and passport size photo as well? Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks in advance... cheers


CO usually requests for form 80 and some times form 1221. To have minimum contact with the CO and to get your case process faster it is better to upload both documents.


----------



## vikaschandra

birju_aussie said:


> Hi Guys,
> A quick question - Do the documents that we need to upload during 189 visa application need to be scanned copy of originals? or should they be certified copies of originals (means notarized and then scanned) ?


If they are color scanned copies then no need to get them certified. Get them notirized if they are b/w


----------



## vikaschandra

TeAna said:


> Hey Moamen, from my knowlodge your Last Entrance Date is based on your PCC clearance date, ie, your PCC was issued on 1/01/2016 then your last day of entrance would be 1/01/2017 or 1 day before that.
> 
> But do double check with others before you proceed.


TeAna as far as I know it can be either medicals or PCC whichever was done earlier and based on their expiry which is most probably a year.


----------



## vikaschandra

Kyra J said:


> What is PCC ??
> 
> I'm also in Singapore and haven't started any process yet....
> 
> Will be giving Pearson on 22nd of Feb


PCC - Police Clearance Certificate


----------



## vikaschandra

sumeetp said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to this group and looking for help. I am planning to apply for Australia Immigration. I did basic evaluation from one of the consultancy and they suggest that I am eligible for Visa Subclass 190 and after reading through multiple forums I found that I can apply for 189 or 190. Please advise which is good to go for?
> 
> Advise step by step process on how to start from scratch. Also let me know which English Proficiency Test I should go with IELTS or PTE?


Hi Sumeetp this is not the correct thread where you can get details on which one is good to go for. This thread is followed for the individuals who have already received ITA and have lodged their visa application

Furthermore to answer your questions you need to let us know what occupation code have you opted for?
What are your points break down
Consultancy would always say you can do this or that. You need to analyse the current trend for the particular occupation code you are going to opt for. 

Taking Language test depends on you some say IELTS is easy some say PTE. I would suggest take mock test and you can finalize thereafter. 
Best wishes for further processing.


----------



## chln.murthy

grevolution said:


> your 457 is still your base visa (its your substantive visa) once you will get the grant for the PR your 457 will automatically get void. I am also on 457 and applied for 189 last week.


Thanks mate


----------



## rameshzombie

badboy0711 said:


> I have seen in some others threads that people submit the PCC and Medicals "front-load". How do i go about doing that?. Do we really need to wait for the CO to ask for Medicals?.


I heard the same. Can anyone here confirm this? 
If yes, please give us the process to complete PCC and Medicals before the EOI.


----------



## mmon

rameshzombie said:


> I heard the same. Can anyone here confirm this?
> If yes, please give us the process to complete PCC and Medicals before the EOI.


Yes you can complete the medical and get your police certificates upfront. For the medical you have 2 options:

1- If you haven't been invited yet but are excepting an invitation within 6 months you can go to

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations

and click on "Start My Health Declarations". Fill in the form and you will get you HAP ID, from there on you need to book your medical appointment. Here in Australia its via Bupa Visa services, outside Australia you need to look it up.

2- If you have submitted your PR application but are still waiting for the officer to get in touch, then just go to your visa application, on the left column you will find "View health assessment", there they will tell you to book a medical test if it's required (it's always is required) and you will get your HAP ID then book your appointment as mentioned in point 1.


----------



## ahmedmawhoub

vikaschandra said:


> CO usually requests for form 80 and some times form 1221. To have minimum contact with the CO and to get your case process faster it is better to upload both documents.


Question Please: I hear everybody says that they uploaded forms 80 and 1221 .. When my agent uploaded the files, she said There are is no places for these forms to be uploaded in ((until the CO request them)) .. I mean there are required files and places for Language, age, work .. etc. .. where can we put these forms ?!


----------



## ahmedmawhoub

mmon said:


> By the way, I also uploaded :
> 
> 1- Scanned passport sized photograph
> 2- Form 80
> 3- Form 1221
> 
> Although I wasn't required to submit them I did since many people got asked by the officers to submit them, so it's safer to submit them early so you get the direct grant from the first contact.


Question Please: I hear everybody says that they uploaded forms 80 and 1221 .. When my agent uploaded the files, she said There are is no places for these forms to be uploaded in ((until the CO request them)) .. I mean there are required files and places for Language, age, work .. etc. .. where can we put these forms ?!


----------



## mmon

ahmedmawhoub said:


> Question Please: I hear everybody says that they uploaded forms 80 and 1221 .. When my agent uploaded the files, she said There are is no places for these forms to be uploaded in ((until the CO request them)) .. I mean there are required files and places for Language, age, work .. etc. .. where can we put these forms ?!


Form 80 and 1221 are not always required, but I uploaded them just in case they need them from me in order to cut down the CO contact time and get the grant right away. I personally believe that I won't be needing them, but it's better being safe than sorry. You should also upload your national ID cards and a passport sized photo and any other documents that are required from the checklist.

Document checklist:
Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist

You can upload them by going to your application >> Attach documents >> Attach more documents (at the bottom of the page under the List of attachments) >> Select form 80/1221/Photograph/National ID >> choose file >> attach document>> Submit.

You can find the forms from the links below.

Form 80:
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

Form 1221:
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf


Hope it helps.


----------



## ahmedmawhoub

mmon said:


> Form 80 and 1221 are not always required, but I uploaded them just in case they need them from me in order to cut down the CO contact time and get the grant right away. I personally believe that I won't be needing them, but it's better being safe than sorry. You should also upload your national ID cards and a passport sized photo and any other documents that are required from the checklist.
> 
> Document checklist:
> Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist
> 
> You can upload them by going to your application >> Attach documents >> Attach more documents (at the bottom of the page under the List of attachments) >> Select form 80/1221/Photograph/National ID >> choose file >> attach document>> Submit.
> 
> You can find the forms from the links below.
> 
> Form 80:
> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf
> 
> Form 1221:
> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf
> 
> 
> Hope it helps.



Thank you very much  ... that was really helpful but *two MORE QUESTIONS* please, you seem understand the process very well. 

*1-* I'm single .. and my application is just for me and I don't have any relatives in Australia ... Do I really need to upload these forms ?! .. as they may be not required. 

*2-* Is there any queue for the applications and the COs will be assigned by date of application ?! (( like the EOI concept )) or it's random ?! ... In other meaning, how can we know when the CO will be assigned ?!


----------



## mmon

ahmedmawhoub said:


> Thank you very much  ... that was really helpful but *two MORE QUESTIONS* please, you seem understand the process very well.
> 
> *1-* I'm single .. and my application is just for me and I don't have any relatives in Australia ... Do I really need to upload these forms ?! .. as they may be not required.
> 
> *2-* Is there any queue for the applications and the COs will be assigned by date of application ?! (( like the EOI concept )) or it's random ?! ... In other meaning, how can we know when the CO will be assigned ?!


No worries mate  for your questions:

1- To be honest with you it varies from case to case and only the officer can decide based on your application whether or not you are required to submit form 80. Most people are required to submit it, and in your case if you have had any compulsory military and/or work experience I expect them to ask you to submit form 80, this is just my speculation nothing more. If you are in no rush to travel to Australia and don't feel like filling up the forms then just wait and pray they don't request it from you 

2- Normally you get your officer assigned to you within 3 weeks of submitting your visa application. As for any official dates, this is the only link I found, but it seems not to be up to date since I know someone who submitted his application on 18/12/15 and already got his PR, while on their website they still have it on the 5th of December.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications



Hope this helps.


----------



## vishnu_vv

mmon said:


> Yes you can complete the medical and get your police certificates upfront. For the medical you have 2 options:
> 
> 1- If you haven't been invited yet but are excepting an invitation within 6 months you can go to
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations
> 
> and click on "Start My Health Declarations". Fill in the form and you will get you HAP ID, from there on you need to book your medical appointment. Here in Australia its via Bupa Visa services, outside Australia you need to look it up.
> 
> 2- If you have submitted your PR application but are still waiting for the officer to get in touch, then just go to your visa application, on the left column you will find "View health assessment", there they will tell you to book a medical test if it's required (it's always is required) and you will get your HAP ID then book your appointment as mentioned in point 1.


Hello mmon,

Did you upload your scanned originals or certified copies? I've a big doubt in that. 

Please clarify. Thank you.


----------



## mmon

vishnu_vv said:


> Hello mmon,
> 
> Did you upload your scanned originals or certified copies? I've a big doubt in that.
> 
> Please clarify. Thank you.


Colour scans of the original, I had no problems with them when I applied for my current australian visa, so I doubt I'll have any problems (hopefully) with them for my PR visa.

In some cases where you need to translate your birth certificate to English then you will need to certify it by providing details of the translator etc, which would normally be writing on the translated certificate.


----------



## RajLaj

During inquire ICICI bank told me that the travel card can be loaded with AUD only one time and it is one time activity. 
You cannot reload card multiple times. Is it so ? is it same with other banks ? Please share your experience.


----------



## RajLaj

I forgot to mention that - Travel card is for immigration purpose. So posting this message again. -

During inquire ICICI bank told me that the travel card for immigration can be loaded with AUD only one time and it is one time activity. 
You cannot reload card multiple times. Is it so ? is it same with other banks ? Please share your experience. 
Any experience with HDFC bank travel card for immigration ?


----------



## guru80

*Confusion on mentioning travel details*

Dear All,

I have lodged my visa application on 8th Jan’16. 
For application I have doubt for subject "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence”. Actually 7 years back I had visited France for 6 days for some training. Considering this as a business visit, In application for this particular subject I have marked “"NO".

Now my query is, if this creates any problem if I mention this travel in Form80 or if there is any another way to inform DIBP regarding this travel? If someone has same experience or more clarity, please let me know, how you worked out for this.

Thanks


----------



## Abch

Hey guys,
I am uploading my documents now.Could anyone please help me Document type for Bank Statements?I am bit confused.Whether it should be uploaded under :
1.Bank Statement-business
2.Others

Can anyone help me please?

Thanks


----------



## mmon

Abch said:


> Hey guys,
> I am uploading my documents now.Could anyone please help me Document type for Bank Statements?I am bit confused.Whether it should be uploaded under :
> 1.Bank Statement-business
> 2.Others
> 
> Can anyone help me please?
> 
> Thanks


If you are trying to upload your personal bank statement then go to:

Your application >> attach documents >> attach more documents >> Evidence type >> Assets- Personal, Evidence of ( or Financial capacity- personal) >> Bank statement- Personal >> Choose file >> add attachment >> confirm.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Abch

Thank you so much mmon


----------



## ceekay_01

Hello! I am about to submit my visa application for a visa 189. However, I have encountered a problem. When reviewing the info in my EOI, I have realised that I answered "no" to the question "Is this employment related to the nominated position?" for my current occupation which I should have ticked as yes (because I am already working in my skilled profession).

I am not claiming points for employment as I have only worked in this occupation for less than a year.

Would it be best to tick no to the same question in my visa application or it wouldn't matter if I correct my mistake and tick yes?

I would appreciate any advice.

Cheers!


----------



## ahmedrizk1985

Hi All,
I have a question, I wish that you can answer me.

I have lodged my application on 11th Jan, currently how long dose it takes to get CO assigned??

Thanks in advance


----------



## ginni

Hello,

I have lodged the visa and in process of uploading the doc. Can anyone suggest which docs should be uploaded for work experience. I have joining letters, experience letters, reference letters, few form 16(not for all), payslips (for few companies not all). Which docs should be uploaded and how??
I want to provide as much as info as I can so that CO need not to verify the employment details and delay the case.

Thanks,
Ginni


----------



## mmon

ginni said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have lodged the visa and in process of uploading the doc. Can anyone suggest which docs should be uploaded for work experience. I have joining letters, experience letters, reference letters, few form 16(not for all), payslips (for few companies not all). Which docs should be uploaded and how??
> I want to provide as much as info as I can so that CO need not to verify the employment details and delay the case.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ginni


If no one here can answer your question you will definetly get your answer if you post on this group ( link below) as there are so many people on there.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang.html


----------



## ginni

mmon said:


> If no one here can answer your question you will definetly get your answer if you post on this group ( link below) as there are so many people on there.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang.html


Thanks mmon, I appreciate your response. I'll post on that thread as well. Let's if I can get any help from there. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nish2006

ginni said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have lodged the visa and in process of uploading the doc. Can anyone suggest which docs should be uploaded for work experience. I have joining letters, experience letters, reference letters, few form 16(not for all), payslips (for few companies not all). Which docs should be uploaded and how??
> I want to provide as much as info as I can so that CO need not to verify the employment details and delay the case.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ginni


Hi Ginni,
One of the suggestions which i got and normally what everyone suggests is upload all the documents you have for work experience. Normally Joining letter, experience letter and reference letter is sufficient, payslip for last 6 months from your current company is enough.


----------



## vikaschandra

ginni said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have lodged the visa and in process of uploading the doc. Can anyone suggest which docs should be uploaded for work experience. I have joining letters, experience letters, reference letters, few form 16(not for all), payslips (for few companies not all). Which docs should be uploaded and how??
> I want to provide as much as info as I can so that CO need not to verify the employment details and delay the case.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ginni


Hi ginni you can refer to the similar queries and advised posted by our expat forum member at the link below 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-781.html

Most important that you submit as much supporting documents that you can for the CO to be satisfied.


----------



## janeriz26

Hi

I have a question for you. Can we submit EOI for 189 and 190 visa simultaneously once we have 60 points on hand. I guess we need pay extra money for 189 and 190. please confirm, how did you that.

Regards
Jane


----------



## vikaschandra

janeriz26 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a question for you. Can we submit EOI for 189 and 190 visa simultaneously once we have 60 points on hand. I guess we need pay extra money for 189 and 190. please confirm, how did you that.
> 
> Regards
> Jane


Hi Janeriz26 to submit eoi you do not need to pay money. Yes you can lodge two eoi's one for 189 and another for 190


----------



## alfancay

Subscribing --- Visa Application Lodged on 11th Jan 2016


----------



## txie051

Question about PCC:

Do I just need to do PCC for the countries I lived in the last 10 years? Or all the way to when I was 16? The statement on the website is making me a bit confused. 

If I lived in China over 15 years ago (1999-2001) when I was 16-18, do I still need to do PCC for this period? 

Thanks ahead if someone could clarify for me!


----------



## txie051

Also about spouse identification:

Do the CO always require birth certificate? My wife is born in China but is a Canadian citizen. She doesn't have her birth certificate but have her Canadian passport and citizenship card. Would those be enough or should we try to contact someone in China to get a copy of the birth certificate? 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## xehny

Hi Guys,

Submitted application today (Fee paid).
Could someone let me know if we need to upload certified copies or color scan copies would do the job?
Also, has someone got the document checklist that need to be uploaded?
Thanks.


----------



## cozmopravesh

xehny said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Submitted application today (Fee paid).
> Could someone let me know if we need to upload certified copies or color scan copies would do the job?
> Also, has someone got the document checklist that need to be uploaded?
> Thanks.



Color scans are fine.


----------



## Kaiser88

Hi All,

I'm currently going through the EOI form. For relationship status I am engaged to my partner and have lived with them for over 2 years. Should I choose engaged or de facto?

Thanks in advance


----------



## xehny

As ACS deducts 2 Years from Experience, do we need to upload reference letters for only those period for which we are claiming points or should we go ahead and upload all the reference letters?
Anyone please?


----------



## mmon

Just want to let you guys know.... I GOT MY VISA GRANT JUST NOW    SO happy !!! Just 11 days after submitting my application WOHOOO ... good luck everyone else waiting


----------



## bharathjangam

mmon said:


> Just want to let you guys know.... I GOT MY VISA GRANT JUST NOW    SO happy !!! Just 11 days after submitting my application WOHOOO ... good luck everyone else waiting


WOW! Congrats Mate.


----------



## mmon

bharathjangam said:


> WOW! Congrats Mate.


Thanks mate  Hope your wait won't be much longer


----------



## tgphysics

mmon said:


> Just want to let you guys know.... I GOT MY VISA GRANT JUST NOW    SO happy !!! Just 11 days after submitting my application WOHOOO ... good luck everyone else waiting


Congrats mmon,

We have the same time line for EOI submission and invitation, but I have not lodge visa yet due to spouse's IELTS. She will sit for IELTS on 23/01/16. Would you mind sharing with us on the below:

Do you include wife/kids in the submission? and what documents did you submit (did you include form 80, 1221, ect)

Thanks mmon


----------



## alfancay

mmon said:


> Just want to let you guys know.... I GOT MY VISA GRANT JUST NOW    SO happy !!! Just 11 days after submitting my application WOHOOO ... good luck everyone else waiting


Congrats


----------



## Rhea2015

*waiting!!*

All The Best Everyone... We are eagerly waiting for our turn...!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## cozmopravesh

mmon said:


> Just want to let you guys know.... I GOT MY VISA GRANT JUST NOW    SO happy !!! Just 11 days after submitting my application WOHOOO ... good luck everyone else waiting



Wow.... Congrats Mate. Super quick service for you.


----------



## mmon

tgphysics said:


> Congrats mmon,
> 
> We have the same time line for EOI submission and invitation, but I have not lodge visa yet due to spouse's IELTS. She will sit for IELTS on 23/01/16. Would you mind sharing with us on the below:
> 
> Do you include wife/kids in the submission? and what documents did you submit (did you include form 80, 1221, ect)
> 
> Thanks mmon




Hi tgphysics, I'm a single applicant, didn't claim any points for work experience, uploaded unnecessary documents upfront. 

As for the documents, I provided Evidence of:

1- Skills Assessment
2- Work Experience ( Although no points claimed)
3- Qualifications - (Overseas degree + transcript)
4- Character- Police certificates 
5- Language Ability - PTE-A superior (88/90) ( need to upload your results and/or release your results to DIBP)
6- Travel Document 
7- Birth Certificate ( Original and translated)
8- Health (Done with Bupa visa services)
9- Scanned passport sized photograph
10- Form 80 (was not required by CO)
11- Form 1221 (was not required by CO)
12- National IDs


Hope this helps.


----------



## waitingg

Dear member need quick help

My company is paying tax on behalf of their employees which document should I include in my application to prove that my company is paying tax

Secondly 6 months bank statement is enough to present I have claimed 5 years of experience in my application 

Visa subclass 189


----------



## bibamundaa

mmon said:


> Just want to let you guys know.... I GOT MY VISA GRANT JUST NOW    SO happy !!! Just 11 days after submitting my application WOHOOO ... good luck everyone else waiting


Congrats mmon, thats super quick   , now help others ..lol..
Can you please list the documents submitted, which one color scanned and which one certified..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Yograj

Congrats Dear!!!


----------



## rameshzombie

mmon said:


> Just want to let you guys know.... I GOT MY VISA GRANT JUST NOW    SO happy !!! Just 11 days after submitting my application WOHOOO ... good luck everyone else waiting


Congrats mmon..
Now you have to help us fast track the process 

Please list out the activities you performed and any time saving ideas.


----------



## vikaschandra

Hello Everyone 

Got the first CO contact (Adelaide) and was requested for Additional Documents. 
Form 80 for myself and spouse (though I had already uploaded it)
Functional English document for Spouse (which was already uploaded)

Will have these documents uploaded today itself. Hope to get good news soon.


----------



## Alhad

mmon said:


> Just want to let you guys know.... I GOT MY VISA GRANT JUST NOW    SO happy !!! Just 11 days after submitting my application WOHOOO ... good luck everyone else waiting


Awesome news! Congratulations mmon!


----------



## rahulnair

mmon said:


> Just want to let you guys know.... I GOT MY VISA GRANT JUST NOW    SO happy !!! Just 11 days after submitting my application WOHOOO ... good luck everyone else waiting




Wow! Congratulations!!! All the best for the next steps...


----------



## txie051

Congrats!!



mmon said:


> Just want to let you guys know.... I GOT MY VISA GRANT JUST NOW    SO happy !!! Just 11 days after submitting my application WOHOOO ... good luck everyone else waiting


----------



## alfancay

vikaschandra said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Got the first CO contact (Adelaide) and was requested for Additional Documents.
> Form 80 for myself and spouse (though I had already uploaded it)
> Functional English document for Spouse (which was already uploaded)
> 
> Will have these documents uploaded today itself. Hope to get good news soon.


Best of Luck to you.

Good to know that case officers are now processing Jan, 2016 applications.

:juggle:


----------



## Unswer

mmon said:


> Just want to let you guys know.... I GOT MY VISA GRANT JUST NOW    SO happy !!! Just 11 days after submitting my application WOHOOO ... good luck everyone else waiting


Congrats on your suscess, Mmon! That is really exciting news! BTW, when did you exactly receive your grant letter? around 2am? The time is so so early in the morning haha


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

qliz said:


> What do I have to prepare for lodging the visa? Most probably I can get an update from my agent today for the status of invitation.


Accounting?


----------



## mmon

Unswer said:


> Congrats on your suscess, Mmon! That is really exciting news! BTW, when did you exactly receive your grant letter? around 2am? The time is so so early in the morning haha





txie051 said:


> Congrats!!





rahulnair said:


> Wow! Congratulations!!! All the best for the next steps...





Alhad said:


> Awesome news! Congratulations mmon!





rameshzombie said:


> Congrats mmon..
> Now you have to help us fast track the process
> 
> Please list out the activities you performed and any time saving ideas.





Yograj said:


> Congrats Dear!!!



Thanks guys, wish you all the best with your applications! @Unswer I received the email at 10:58am (GMT +11, Sydney time)


----------



## Romrio

mmon said:


> Just want to let you guys know.... I GOT MY VISA GRANT JUST NOW    SO happy !!! Just 11 days after submitting my application WOHOOO ... good luck everyone else waiting


Manyyyyyy congrats!!! This is truly exciting for all of us here. I think its a new record set in the history of DIBP or something! Hehe. 
My partner and i have a similar profile to you so I feel even happier. We also received 189 invite on 8th Jan 2016. ANZSCO 233914 (Engineering Technologist)  also w/ 60 points. Visa lodged 16th January 2016 and most docs uploaded (minus meds and PCC). Lets just pray our case follows a similar timeline too! Congrats once again.


----------



## guru80

mmon said:


> Just want to let you guys know.... I GOT MY VISA GRANT JUST NOW    SO happy !!! Just 11 days after submitting my application WOHOOO ... good luck everyone else waiting



Congrats mmon and best of luck for the journey ahead


----------



## mmon

guru80 said:


> Congrats mmon and best of luck for the journey ahead


Cheers mate, did you upload all the required documents including form 80,1221, and the medical test? Coz if you did I think you have a high chance of getting invited later on today  ( It's the 20th here in Sydney).



Romrio said:


> Manyyyyyy congrats!!! This is truly exciting for all of us here. I think its a new record set in the history of DIBP or something! Hehe.
> My partner and i have a similar profile to you so I feel even happier. We also received 189 invite on 8th Jan 2016. ANZSCO 233914 (Engineering Technologist)  also w/ 60 points. Visa lodged 16th January 2016 and most docs uploaded (minus meds and PCC). Lets just pray our case follows a similar timeline too! Congrats once again.


Thanks mate, glad it made you feel better about yourself  Hope yours will be swift. Try and complete all the docs including medicals for you and the wife within this week and upload forms 80 and 1221 just in case. Since you have added your wife on your application, it may take longer for them to finalize it. I think you should have waited for the PCC to be completed before applying so you can get a direct grant, now I think you will get a CO and that will take longer. But hope for the best


----------



## qliz

mmon said:


> Just want to let you guys know.... I GOT MY VISA GRANT JUST NOW    SO happy !!! Just 11 days after submitting my application WOHOOO ... good luck everyone else waiting


Congrats mmon!


----------



## guru80

mmon said:


> Cheers mate, did you upload all the required documents including form 80,1221, and the medical test? Coz if you did I think you have a high chance of getting invited later on today  ( It's the 20th here in Sydney).
> 
> I have uploaded all the documents except Form 80 and 1221 & even Medical is still pending. For me, I think it will take some time as I have got points for experience as well.


----------



## mmon

qliz said:


> Congrats mmon!


Thanks mate, whats your status?


----------



## dedm

mmon said:


> Thanks mate, whats your status?


I wonder if you got it earlier because you are an on-shore applicant?


----------



## Unswer

I am glad to subscribe to this thread and show my timeline as below. Any comment is welcome here.

My current Visa: Bridging Visa A for Temporary Work 485 visa (CO assigned on 13/01/2016 and required Form 1221, CV and Health Examination to be sent in 28 days)

Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa:
18/12/2015: 189 EOI 65 submitted
08/01/2016: 189 EOI 65 invited
08/01/2016: Application lodged
10/01/2016: Bupa Health Examination Booked
12/01/2016: BVC Granted
14/01/2016: Examination Completed
15/01/2016: Health Examination Results Finalised and submitted to DIBP
17/01/2016: Uploaded all the docs including Form 1221 & 80 and CV.

I am currently hold bridging visa A for 485 visa, so I am not sure whether I should firstly reply to CO of my 485 visa with the required forms, or I just wait for PR assessment first? Is there any influence on my 189 visa assessment if I ignore the mail from 485 visa CO? Thanks for for any advice.


----------



## mmon

Unswer said:


> I am glad to subscribe to this thread and show my timeline as below. Any comment is welcome here.
> 
> My current Visa: Bridging Visa A for Temporary Work 485 visa (CO assigned on 13/01/2016 and required Form 1221, CV and Health Examination to be sent in 28 days)
> 
> Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa:
> 18/12/2015: 189 EOI 65 submitted
> 08/01/2016: 189 EOI 65 invited
> 08/01/2016: Application lodged
> 10/01/2016: Bupa Health Examination Booked
> 12/01/2016: BVC Granted
> 14/01/2016: Examination Completed
> 15/01/2016: Health Examination Results Finalised and submitted to DIBP
> 17/01/2016: Uploaded all the docs including Form 1221 & 80 and CV.
> 
> I am currently hold bridging visa A for 485 visa, so I am not sure whether I should firstly reply to CO of my 485 visa with the required forms, or I just wait for PR assessment first? Is there any influence on my 189 visa assessment if I ignore the mail from 485 visa CO? Thanks for for any advice.



Hey Unswer, from your PR timeline I think you may hear back from them with a direct grant by tomorrow or Friday, I would suggest you wait till your PR has been granted. I read some people commenting about this topic saying that it might cancel your PR visa if you get the 485 after the pr has been finalized (which I highly doubt) but to be safe wait for the PR. If you don't hear from them by the end of this week, send them an email.


----------



## mmon

dedm said:


> I wonder if you got it earlier because you are an on-shore applicant?


Yeah onshore, with a 476 visa. All applicants with 476 visa who uploaded their documents upfront got theirs super fast.


----------



## ahmedmawhoub

mmon said:


> Yeah onshore, with a 476 visa. All applicants with 476 visa who uploaded their documents upfront got theirs super fast.


Congratssssssssssss .... .I'm so happy for you, man .. Good luck with your life  .. wish you all the best and thanks ofcourse for your help eace:


----------



## Unswer

mmon said:


> Hey Unswer, from your PR timeline I think you may hear back from them with a direct grant by tomorrow or Friday, I would suggest you wait till your PR has been granted. I read some people commenting about this topic saying that it might cancel your PR visa if you get the 485 after the pr has been finalized (which I highly doubt) but to be safe wait for the PR. If you don't hear from them by the end of this week, send them an email.


Thank you mmom for your valuable help as always. I will wait until Friday, and see what to do next.


----------



## mmon

ahmedmawhoub said:


> Congratssssssssssss .... .I'm so happy for you, man .. Good luck with your life  .. wish you all the best and thanks ofcourse for your help eace:


Thanks ahmedmawhoub. Hope you get yours soon, looks like maybe next week or so if you are lucky


----------



## ahmedmawhoub

mmon said:


> Thanks ahmedmawhoub. Hope you get yours soon, looks like maybe next week or so if you are lucky


I hope so, my friend  ... but I still offshore and got 5 points for work exp. .. so may be it will take muck longer  .. but the good news that I still single, so it maybe take a couple of months :confused2:


----------



## mmon

ahmedmawhoub said:


> I hope so, my friend  ... but I still offshore and got 5 points for work exp. .. so may be it will take muck longer  .. but the good news that I still single, so it maybe take a couple of months :confused2:


Someone with 15 points in experience got his within 20 days, and he had his wife and child on him too, so stay positive! It may be sooner than you expect.


----------



## Jasmin FR

I received an invitation for 489 visa from Tasmania, I already have filled the application however I don’t have option to upload the documents and status of TRN is incomplete. I can see the active buttons are import application, Manage Payments and Manage Groups and I have not yet made the payment. Can anyone advise me what will appropriate action at this time?


----------



## Jasmin FR

*Need guidance for Lodge Application*

[


I received an invitation for 489 visa from Tasmania, I already have filled the application however I don’t have option to upload the documents and status of TRN is incomplete. I can see the active buttons are import application, Manage Payments and Manage Groups and I have not yet made the payment. Can anyone advise me what will appropriate action at this time?


----------



## chln.murthy

Guys ,How do i check if CO has been assigned to my 189 visa application??...I am working through a lawyer (agent)...

I am currently in Bridging visa A (457) and have finished my medicals & applied for PCC .. also unsure if they would be sent directly to DIBP or should i post them to my Lawyer...

Your response is appreciated..


----------



## txie051

PCC is normally sent to you, and you can send it to your lawyer after to upload to your application. 

If you are assigned CO, you would know normally cuz they have requested documents and your lawyer would get in touch with you. Hope this helps. 




chln.murthy said:


> Guys ,How do i check if CO has been assigned to my 189 visa application??...I am working through a lawyer (agent)...
> 
> I am currently in Bridging visa A (457) and have finished my medicals & applied for PCC .. also unsure if they would be sent directly to DIBP or should i post them to my Lawyer...
> 
> Your response is appreciated..


----------



## chln.murthy

txie051 said:


> PCC is normally sent to you, and you can send it to your lawyer after to upload to your application.
> 
> If you are assigned CO, you would know normally cuz they have requested documents and your lawyer would get in touch with you. Hope this helps.


Thanks Mate ... Medicals would be sent directly to DIBP right :heh:


----------



## mmon

chln.murthy said:


> Thanks Mate ... Medicals would be sent directly to DIBP right :heh:


Yes.


----------



## M R

I applied for CDR to Engineers Australia on 18th taking fast track option. Can anyone tell how much time EA takes to provide report ?

---------------------------
*233512 Mechanical Engineer (65 Points)* 
*CDR applied (fast track)*: 18/01/2016 *EA outcome* : xx-xx-2016 *EOI* : xx-xx-2016 *Invitation*: xx-xx-2016 *Visa Lodged*: xx-xx-2016 *PCC*: xx-xx-2016 *Medical*: xx-xx-2016 *Visa Grant*: xx-xx-2016


----------



## Unswer

M R said:


> I applied for CDR to Engineers Australia on 18th taking fast track option. Can anyone tell how much time EA takes to provide report ?
> 
> ---------------------------
> *233512 Mechanical Engineer (65 Points)*
> *CDR applied (fast track)*: 18/01/2016 *EA outcome* : xx-xx-2016 *EOI* : xx-xx-2016 *Invitation*: xx-xx-2016 *Visa Lodged*: xx-xx-2016 *PCC*: xx-xx-2016 *Medical*: xx-xx-2016 *Visa Grant*: xx-xx-2016


Hi man. I also applied CDR Assessment to EA last October with fast track service. It took meonly one day to get the report back. I am not sure how long it would take in current times. Hope this helps.


----------



## mmon

M R said:


> I applied for CDR to Engineers Australia on 18th taking fast track option. Can anyone tell how much time EA takes to provide report ?
> 
> ---------------------------
> *233512 Mechanical Engineer (65 Points)*
> *CDR applied (fast track)*: 18/01/2016 *EA outcome* : xx-xx-2016 *EOI* : xx-xx-2016 *Invitation*: xx-xx-2016 *Visa Lodged*: xx-xx-2016 *PCC*: xx-xx-2016 *Medical*: xx-xx-2016 *Visa Grant*: xx-xx-2016


Normally you will get yours within a week, a few friends of mine got it in 2-3 working days after payment. It may take longer depending on your case, but hopefully you will hear back from them next week


----------



## Forexample

Subscribe to this thread. My agent may lodge my visa very soon, hopefully this week


----------



## anoop_vn

Hi All,
I any one who filed for Visa after 21/12/2015 has got CO assigned. 

I haven't heard any thing, Just getting a bit frustrated. 

Anoop


----------



## Ktoda

Hi Anoop

CO assigning will take min.period of ~2 months which is based on the no.of applications received at DIBP side. For me it took nearly 54 days and following the current trend you will get a mail for CO allocation after 2 months from the date you lodged the visa. If you are lucky, you will get assigned as early as possible


----------



## dedm

Ktoda said:


> Hi Anoop
> 
> CO assigning will take min.period of ~2 months which is based on the no.of applications received at DIBP side. For me it took nearly 54 days and following the current trend you will get a mail for CO allocation after 2 months from the date you lodged the visa. If you are lucky, you will get assigned as early as possible


Did the case officer ask that your application be on hold until the baby was born so that your wife / baby could undergo medical examination?

My wife _is_ pregnant now but she had completed her full medicals prior to being pregnant. I haven't advised DIBP of this as yet.


----------



## anoop_vn

Ktoda said:


> Hi Anoop
> 
> CO assigning will take min.period of ~2 months which is based on the no.of applications received at DIBP side. For me it took nearly 54 days and following the current trend you will get a mail for CO allocation after 2 months from the date you lodged the visa. If you are lucky, you will get assigned as early as possible


Hi,
There are quite a few guys who have got grant with in a month. 

I think whats frustrating is that we have no idea how do they pick applications for processing.


----------



## swarvey2000

*Grant received!*

Thought I would share my experience.

SC 189 visa granted today!!!

EOI submitted: 2nd December 2015
Points: 60
Age: 25pts, Skilled Employment: 20 pts (10 Aus, 10 overseas), Degree: 15 pts
No English tests as we are British, UK passport holders.
ANZSCO: 233914 Engineering Technologist
Family: Wife plus child included on application
All three of us are British, but been in Sydney last 3 years (onshore application)
Invite: 8th January 2016
Application Submitted: 8th January 2016
Documents uploaded: 9th January 2016, all docs except form 80 and 1221
Medicals: 14th January 2016
Results to DIBP: 15th January 2016
Grant: 21st January 2016

Any questions, please feel free to ask.... Good luck to you all!


----------



## mmon

swarvey2000 said:


> Thought I would share my experience.
> 
> SC 189 visa granted today!!!
> 
> EOI submitted: 2nd December 2015
> Points: 60
> Age: 25pts, Skilled Employment: 20 pts (10 Aus, 10 overseas), Degree: 15 pts
> No English tests as we are British, UK passport holders.
> ANZSCO: 233914 Engineering Technologist
> Family: Wife plus child included on application
> All three of us are British, but been in Sydney last 3 years (onshore application)
> Invite: 8th January 2016
> Application Submitted: 8th January 2016
> Documents uploaded: 9th January 2016, all docs except form 80 and 1221
> Medicals: 14th January 2016
> Results to DIBP: 15th January 2016
> Grant: 21st January 2016
> 
> Any questions, please feel free to ask.... Good luck to you all!


Congratulations mate!


----------



## swarvey2000

mmon said:


> Congratulations mate!


Thanks mate. Still amazed how fast it came through even with family and skilled employment! 

Seems DIBP are on fire! There is light at the end on the tunnel for everyone!


----------



## mmon

swarvey2000 said:


> Thanks mate. Still amazed how fast it came through even with family and skilled employment!
> 
> Seems DIBP are on fire! There is light at the end on the tunnel for everyone!


So true, Australian Immigration is indeed one of the swiftest immigration I have dealt with. Super fast premium service at it's finest. Enjoy your day and hope so many others experience and share the same joy soon


----------



## birju_aussie

Hi,

Can someone please tell me what is the meaning of "Visa date of effect" in the url below:
SkillSelect - 8 January 2016 round results

Is it the date by which visa is to be lodged? I got the invite on 8th Jan,2016. Till which date can I lodge the visa?

Regards,
Birju


----------



## vikaschandra

birju_aussie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please tell me what is the meaning of "Visa date of effect" in the url below:
> SkillSelect - 8 January 2016 round results
> 
> Is it the date by which visa is to be lodged? I got the invite on 8th Jan,2016. Till which date can I lodge the visa?
> 
> Regards,
> Birju



you got your invite on 8th Jan 2016 check the invitation letter it must be mentioning that you have 60 days to make the visa application. check under Invitation 

It should mention 
Invitation ID:
Invitation Date:
Invitation Expiry:


----------



## karthikr

subscribing... got the invite today.


----------



## lonelyheartz

Hey Guys, When lodging visa there is a question:
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

What does this mean?

I am current living in China but I am a citizen of another country and my family lives with me here.

So in this case is China should be considered my usual country of residence or it should be my home country?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vikaschandra

karthikr said:


> subscribing... got the invite today.


Welcome aboard my Friend. Best wishes for further application


----------



## skapoor456

*Processing time for engineers*

Hi,
Can someone please share with me their timeline for the processing of 189 visa?


----------



## sameer4oz

Subscribing to the thread.. Got invited today...

Had couple of initial questions:

1. We our expecting our 2nd child, i read in some threads that XRay is not safe during pregnancy and the medicals will have to be done post the delivery. So is there a way to put the case on hold?
2. Can I process the application for my spouse and kid later? Is it advisable? 
3. If I process only my application now, will my spouse also have to undergo medicals?


----------



## nilesh.ind

Hurraayyyyyyy.... 
Did not expect so much of surprise from DIBP.
Thread subscribing .. Got my invited today...


----------



## ymahendar

Normally, after how many days, the CO is allocated?

I have submitted my visa on 19th Jan 2016.


----------



## aussieby2016

subscribing......


----------



## txie051

1. How far along is she? I would suggest ask her OB? We are also expecting and OB informed us after 18-20 weeks, it's much safer to do an x-Ray and chest x-Ray is one of the one using least amount of radiation. Im in no way suggesting you do it, I'm just sharing what our doctor has suggested.

When you lodge your application and request to do medical, it will ask if you are pregnant on the form, and if you choose not to do x-Ray, your file will most like put on hold until child is born, several cases on forum.

2. It's not advisable as you can either do family application or single, but as legally you are married, it will raise more questions on why you aren't doing it tgt. 







sameer4oz said:


> Subscribing to the thread.. Got invited today...
> 
> Had couple of initial questions:
> 
> 1. We our expecting our 2nd child, i read in some threads that XRay is not safe during pregnancy and the medicals will have to be done post the delivery. So is there a way to put the case on hold?
> 2. Can I process the application for my spouse and kid later? Is it advisable?
> 3. If I process only my application now, will my spouse also have to undergo medicals?


----------



## janeriz26

Hi Seniors,


1. I have got a reply from acs team to submit the all the certified documents for all the company documents & education documents.
I have got that certified for all my education transcripts and all the company experience certificate documents. Now my question is whether i should also get my payslips of all my companies worked to be certified from notary along with the bank statements as well?

Please suggest, whether i should be certifying the payslips and bank statements. 


Thanks!


----------



## isildurrr

Hey guys,

Just got the invitation today.

In the ImmiGov account, it just asks if I've undergone a health check up for Australia in the last 12 months. I've clicked 'No' and filled in all the details right to the payment gateway where they ask for 3600$ for submission.

I plan to get the Health Checkup and PCC tomo so where am i supposed to upload these documents in order to not waste time if someone gets back and asks for them?

Also, what's the rough time frame we're looking at from here on?


----------



## ad81

ausilover said:


> Do I need to get PCC done from Passport Office or Commissioners office?
> whic one is valid for australia?


Passport office with prior appointment from PSK.


----------



## ad81

kawal_547 said:


> I will be lodging my visa by end of this week or by early next week.
> 
> I'm just exploring modes to pay the visa fees, which in my case is 6369 AUD(wife, myself & daughter).
> 
> As my credit card limit is too low compared to what I need, & banks have refused to increase it to 3 times on such short notice as they don't do so like this.
> 
> Checking travel card option.
> 
> Is travel card charged in INR or AUD?
> 
> If INR, then how much should i recharge it by to cover 6369 AUD?



My CC was charged for AUD 6368.04 (bank charged INR 313748.03) for three members (myself, wife and daughter) and the payment was made on Jan 8, 2016.


----------



## ad81

mmon said:


> Cheers mate, did you upload all the required documents including form 80,1221, and the medical test? Coz if you did I think you have a high chance of getting invited later on today  ( It's the 20th here in Sydney).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate, glad it made you feel better about yourself  Hope yours will be swift. Try and complete all the docs including medicals for you and the wife within this week and upload forms 80 and 1221 just in case. Since you have added your wife on your application, it may take longer for them to finalize it. I think you should have waited for the PCC to be completed before applying so you can get a direct grant, now I think you will get a CO and that will take longer. But hope for the best



Congratulationssss mmon.... This is really exciting.... Loved to hear that.
I also got invitation to apply on Jan 8, 2016 and my application landed in their system right on the same day with all required docs (including Experience letters, payslips, Form 80, Form 1221, Travel Documents, medicals and PCC)... Still awaiting for my application to move forward. Still the status is Application Received on immi account.

Congrats again.


----------



## Digvijayl

Hi guys,

I had just lodged my 189 visa, i was on 485 visa before this but they have now put me on bridging visa which does not mention if its bridging visa A or bridging visa B, can anyone tell
Me if i can travel on this visa or not? And if i can travel then what will be the consequences on my visa processing.

Thanks


----------



## mmon

Digvijayl said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had just lodged my 189 visa, i was on 485 visa before this but they have now put me on bridging visa which does not mention if its bridging visa A or bridging visa B, can anyone tell
> Me if i can travel on this visa or not? And if i can travel then what will be the consequences on my visa processing.
> 
> Thanks


Check your bridging visa grant letter on the 3rd page, they do tell you. I believe yours will be bridging visa A with no travel. Did your 485 visa run out? Because if it's still valid I don't think your bridging visa will be in effect.


----------



## mmon

lonelyheartz said:


> Hey Guys, When lodging visa there is a question:
> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
> 
> What does this mean?
> 
> I am current living in China but I am a citizen of another country and my family lives with me here.
> 
> So in this case is China should be considered my usual country of residence or it should be my home country?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes if I understood you correctly then china is your current country of residence. You then need to mention all other countries you lived in like say if you studied abroad in the uk for example then you would mention the UK too, or if you have live in your home country then you do mention that too etc.


----------



## aussieby2016

isildurrr said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just got the invitation today.
> 
> In the ImmiGov account, it just asks if I've undergone a health check up for Australia in the last 12 months. I've clicked 'No' and filled in all the details right to the payment gateway where they ask for 3600$ for submission.
> 
> I plan to get the Health Checkup and PCC tomo so where am i supposed to upload these documents in order to not waste time if someone gets back and asks for them?
> 
> Also, what's the rough time frame we're looking at from here on?


after completeing the payment relogin into ur immi account and then click on ur reference no which shall guide u to a next page...on the new page on the left hand corner u shall see 2 options...one would say 'attach documents' and other as "view health assessment'.....click on either two for ur two concerns....


----------



## dedm

Digvijayl said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had just lodged my 189 visa, i was on 485 visa before this but they have now put me on bridging visa which does not mention if its bridging visa A or bridging visa B, can anyone tell
> Me if i can travel on this visa or not? And if i can travel then what will be the consequences on my visa processing.
> 
> Thanks


BVB has a fee associated with it and is only valid for a period of 3 months. If you didn't specifically apply for it you would have a BVA.


----------



## dedm

I had CO contact today and it looks like they have rejected my adult dependent. Is it possible to withdraw a dependents application?


----------



## lonelyheartz

mmon said:


> Yes if I understood you correctly then china is your current country of residence. You then need to mention all other countries you lived in like say if you studied abroad in the uk for example then you would mention the UK too, or if you have live in your home country then you do mention that too etc.


Hey mmon, Thanks a lot for your answer, mate. Thats what i did..

Cheers!


----------



## sameer4oz

Hi there!.. Thanks for the reply..

We are expecting in August. Yet to consult the OB. Just wondering on the timeframe for the grant. If everything works out and we get before the Aug, then the new member's processing would take longer..


----------



## Migran

*Clarification*

Hi can any one help me in providing input on the below.

I am about to Apply for 189(Me, Spouse & Child).
I am in AUSTRALIA on my 457(Renewed on JAN 2016) and planning to apply for the Dependent Visa to my Spouse & Child.

Would it create any problem if 457 Dependant Visa & the 189 Visa is applied at the same time?


----------



## sameer4oz

txie051 said:


> 1. How far along is she? I would suggest ask her OB? We are also expecting and OB informed us after 18-20 weeks, it's much safer to do an x-Ray and chest x-Ray is one of the one using least amount of radiation. Im in no way suggesting you do it, I'm just sharing what our doctor has suggested.
> 
> When you lodge your application and request to do medical, it will ask if you are pregnant on the form, and if you choose not to do x-Ray, your file will most like put on hold until child is born, several cases on forum.
> 
> 2. It's not advisable as you can either do family application or single, but as legally you are married, it will raise more questions on why you aren't doing it tgt.


Hi there!.. Thanks for the reply..

We are expecting in August. Yet to consult the OB. Just wondering on the timeframe for the grant. If everything works out and we get before the Aug, then the new member's processing would take longer..


----------



## Digvijayl

mmon said:


> Check your bridging visa grant letter on the 3rd page, they do tell you. I believe yours will be bridging visa A with no travel. Did your 485 visa run out? Because if it's still valid I don't think your bridging visa will be in effect.


Thanks for your answer. I just checked my VEVO and i am still on 485 visa, so if i travel outside australia would it put my 189 on hold?


----------



## txie051

if you get grand before August, your baby would get automatic PR I believe. Anyone else could shed some light on this? 




sameer4oz said:


> Hi there!.. Thanks for the reply..
> 
> We are expecting in August. Yet to consult the OB. Just wondering on the timeframe for the grant. If everything works out and we get before the Aug, then the new member's processing would take longer..


----------



## ram040479

*189 Visa Lodgement*

Hi All

Forum member who has jumped from ICTBA forum for 189 who has got an invite via yesterday's rounds. Going to lodge my visa soon. I am not able to specify my date as I have to arrange funds. Some clarifications

As am excited and at the same time nervous, can forum members let me know what happens when I click the 'Apply for Visa' button on Skillselect' and what does it ask me to do immediately

Second question is slightly silly. What is the best way to arrange funds. I was thinking of taking a personal loan


----------



## vikaschandra

ram040479 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Forum member who has jumped from ICTBA forum for 189 who has got an invite via yesterday's rounds. Going to lodge my visa soon. I am not able to specify my date as I have to arrange funds. Some clarifications
> 
> As am excited and at the same time nervous, can forum members let me know what happens when I click the 'Apply for Visa' button on Skillselect' and what does it ask me to do immediately
> 
> Second question is slightly silly. What is the best way to arrange funds. I was thinking of taking a personal loan


Ram go through the this thread and it will give you more insight on visa application process and charges

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...n-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-2.html

First thing first make sure to arrange funds you will have 60 days to lodge your visa.


----------



## ram040479

vikaschandra said:


> Ram go through the this thread and it will give you more insight on visa application process and charges
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...n-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-2.html
> 
> First thing first make sure to arrange funds you will have 60 days to lodge your visa.


Thank you Vikas

But my invite letter talks about an expiry date of May 22nd which is four months from Jan 22nd, the invite letter date


----------



## vikaschandra

ram040479 said:


> Thank you Vikas
> 
> But my invite letter talks about an expiry date of May 22nd which is four months from Jan 22nd, the invite letter date


Ram it should be only 60 days not sure what date you are checking as reference on the DIBP invitation. 

Do you see a line on your invitation which must be saying "A Visa Application can be made on or before : xx-xxx-xxxx

Also should be menioning that the application is valid for 60 days from the date of invitation of this letter


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-

Go through this link please.


----------



## Unswer

rohansingh2323 said:


> Attachment will be displayed after fee payment.


Hello mate. When a case office is assigned, what is the communication received? I got a email that the Visa has been allocated for 'further processing' as shown below. Is this right notification?

Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
been allocated for processing. 
This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further
processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.

Actually I had already uploaded all the docs before this email came. I am worried about my application being delayed for further check? Do you think applicants normally receive this email when CO is allocated?


----------



## Unswer

mmon said:


> Hey Unswer, from your PR timeline I think you may hear back from them with a direct grant by tomorrow or Friday, I would suggest you wait till your PR has been granted. I read some people commenting about this topic saying that it might cancel your PR visa if you get the 485 after the pr has been finalized (which I highly doubt) but to be safe wait for the PR. If you don't hear from them by the end of this week, send them an email.


Hello mate. When a case office is assigned, what is the communication received? I got a email that the Visa has been allocated for 'further processing' as shown below. Is this right notification?

Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
been allocated for processing. 
This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further
processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.

Actually I had already uploaded all the docs before this email came. I am worried about my application being delayed for further check? Do you think applicants normally receive this email when CO is allocated?


----------



## Unswer

Hello mate. When a case office is assigned, what is the communication received? I got a email that the Visa has been allocated for 'further processing' as shown below. Is this right notification?

Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
been allocated for processing. 
This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further
processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.

Actually I had already uploaded all the docs before this email came. I am worried about my application being delayed for further check? Do you know any applicants who normally receive this email when CO is allocated?

My timeline:

Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa:
18/12/2015: 189 EOI 65 submitted
08/01/2016: 189 EOI 65 invited
08/01/2016: Application lodged
15/01/2016: Health Examination Results Finalised
17/01/2016: Uploaded all the docs including Form 1221 & 80 and CV.
22/01/2016: Received email IMMI Assessment Commence letter from CO but it is neither direct grant nor additional doc required.


----------



## ram040479

vikaschandra said:


> Ram it should be only 60 days not sure what date you are checking as reference on the DIBP invitation.
> 
> Do you see a line on your invitation which must be saying "A Visa Application can be made on or before : xx-xxx-xxxx
> 
> Also should be menioning that the application is valid for 60 days from the date of invitation of this letter
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-
> 
> Go through this link please.


Ok Vikas

I will check again.


----------



## vikaschandra

Unswer said:


> Hello mate. When a case office is assigned, what is the communication received? I got a email that the Visa has been allocated for 'further processing' as shown below. Is this right notification?
> 
> Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
> been allocated for processing.
> This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further
> processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.
> 
> Actually I had already uploaded all the docs before this email came. I am worried about my application being delayed for further check? Do you know any applicants who normally receive this email when CO is allocated?
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa:
> 18/12/2015: 189 EOI 65 submitted
> 08/01/2016: 189 EOI 65 invited
> 08/01/2016: Application lodged
> 15/01/2016: Health Examination Results Finalised
> 17/01/2016: Uploaded all the docs including Form 1221 & 80 and CV.
> 22/01/2016: Received email IMMI Assessment Commence letter from CO but it is neither direct grant nor additional doc required.



Yes this means your case has been picked up by a CO and currently assessing it. If he/she feels satisfied with all the documents you may receive grant soon without request for additional information. 
If the CO feels something is missing he/she might request for further information. Hope you get your grant soon.


----------



## Unswer

vikaschandra said:


> Yes this means your case has been picked up by a CO and currently assessing it. If he/she feels satisfied with all the documents you may receive grant soon without request for additional information.
> If the CO feels something is missing he/she might request for further information. Hope you get your grant soon.


Thank you mate for your reply. BTW, Have you received same email before?


----------



## vikaschandra

Unswer said:


> Thank you mate for your reply. BTW, Have you received same email before?


Yes I did too receive the same email with the CO details. And further was requested for additional information which was provided. Currently my status is onve again under "Assessment in Progress" stage


----------



## Unswer

vikaschandra said:


> Yes I did too receive the same email with the CO details. And further was requested for additional information which was provided. Currently my status is onve again under "Assessment in Progress" stage


Thank you mate. Wish you a direct grant in the near future


----------



## janeriz26

Hi Seniors,


1. I have got email from acs team to submit all the certified documents for all the company documents & education documents.
I have certified for all my education transcripts and all the company experience certificate documents. 

Now my question is whether i should also get my payslips of all my companies worked to be certified from notary along with the bank statements as well?

Please help, i have to get on the bus.


Thanks!


----------



## KeeDa

janeriz26 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> 
> 1. I have got email from acs team to submit all the certified documents for all the company documents & education documents.
> I have certified for all my education transcripts and all the company experience certificate documents.
> 
> Now my question is whether i should also get my payslips of all my companies worked to be certified from notary along with the bank statements as well?
> 
> Please help, i have to get on the bus.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


It seems you rushed into this without doing some homework. Your company experience certificates may not be of any use to ACS. They need letters detailing your roles, responsibilities, skills, duties, etc. so as to match their relevance with those required for your nominated occupation. There are many other guidelines for these employer reference letters (or statutory declarations from managers)- like dates, authors business relationship with you, location where duties were performed, etc. I suggest you study the Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf and understand the requirements. Check your email if ACS has given you any timeline to provide these documents, and try to manage all these within this timeframe, or request them for additional time.

Payslips are required only if the reference is a statutory declaration from your manager/ supervisor. If it is, then just 2 payslips are required - preferably first and last. Bank statements are not required for ACS.


----------



## janeriz26

Actually the reference is statutory one, they want the copies to be notarized the timeline is 30 days to submit it back.

Shall i notarized the payslips as well?

My time line 

ACS submitted on 06 January

ACS replied on 18th January for resubmitting the documents with the notarized copies.


----------



## KeeDa

janeriz26 said:


> Actually the reference is statutory one, they want the copies to be notarized the timeline is 30 days to submit it back.
> 
> Shall i notarized the payslips as well?
> 
> My time line
> 
> ACS submitted on 06 January
> 
> ACS replied on 18th January for resubmitting the documents with the notarized copies.


Statutory declarations should be on a stamp paper (or estamp paper) and notarised. All the other documents (like payslips) should be just true-copy attested.


----------



## janeriz26

Thank you Sir!


----------



## mmon

Unswer said:


> Hello mate. When a case office is assigned, what is the communication received? I got a email that the Visa has been allocated for 'further processing' as shown below. Is this right notification?
> 
> Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
> been allocated for processing.
> This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further
> processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.
> 
> Actually I had already uploaded all the docs before this email came. I am worried about my application being delayed for further check? Do you think applicants normally receive this email when CO is allocated?





vikaschandra said:


> Yes this means your case has been picked up by a CO and currently assessing it. If he/she feels satisfied with all the documents you may receive grant soon without request for additional information.
> If the CO feels something is missing he/she might request for further information. Hope you get your grant soon.





Unswer said:


> Thank you mate for your reply. BTW, Have you received same email before?





Unswer said:


> Thank you mate. Wish you a direct grant in the near future


No for a direct grant you only receive 2 emails, one with "IMMI Grant Notification‏" title, the other mentioning that "Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed". I don't know about your email, I assume that the CO has viewed your case and is going through some document check before either granting you the PR or asking for an additional document, just as vikaschandra mentioned. You would have gotten your grant today as anticipated had the documents been alright. Maybe next week then if no more docs required


----------



## Digvijayl

Guys what do you think about my case, i recieved 485 5 months ago, so my medicals, pcc are already done. I have submitted the same docs as i had submitted 5 months ago for 485.

What do you guys think about the time required for my grant. 

Thanks


----------



## mmon

Digvijayl said:


> Guys what do you think about my case, i recieved 485 5 months ago, so my medicals, pcc are already done. I have submitted the same docs as i had submitted 5 months ago for 485.
> 
> What do you guys think about the time required for my grant.
> 
> Thanks


When did you submit your documents and 189 application ? For your medical did you check on your immi account if your previous medical check is valid for the 189? Because I was on the 476 and only the X-ray was valid, I still had to do a new medical check and HIV test.


----------



## xehny

Hey mates!
Could someone assist me here as what should I select as 'Document Type' from the drop down menu (Picture Attached) when uploading Experience Letter (showing Employment Dates, Duties performed etc)?
Thanks!


----------



## Unswer

mmon said:


> No for a direct grant you only receive 2 emails, one with "IMMI Grant Notification‏" title, the other mentioning that "Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed". I don't know about your email, I assume that the CO has viewed your case and is going through some document check before either granting you the PR or asking for an additional document, just as vikaschandra mentioned. You would have gotten your grant today as anticipated had the documents been alright. Maybe next week then if no more docs required


Thanks mmon. I resumed to be nervous after I reviewed ur reply:confused2: I feel more and more tensed after I read a lot of other posts about this email like mine. There may be a long delay if anything needs to be checked further.


----------



## Digvijayl

mmon said:


> When did you submit your documents and 189 application ? For your medical did you check on your immi account if your previous medical check is valid for the 189? Because I was on the 476 and only the X-ray was valid, I still had to do a new medical check and HIV test.


How can i check that in my immi account, wasnt able to find the way.


Thanks


----------



## Unswer

mmon said:


> No for a direct grant you only receive 2 emails, one with "IMMI Grant Notification‏" title, the other mentioning that "Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed". I don't know about your email, I assume that the CO has viewed your case and is going through some document check before either granting you the PR or asking for an additional document, just as vikaschandra mentioned. You would have gotten your grant today as anticipated had the documents been alright. Maybe next week then if no more docs required


Hello Mmon. I found another tab 'Provide Character Assessment' which appeared below 'view health assessment' in my ImmiAccount, I click on this new tab and it was shown that Form 1221 was required but this form has actually been attached beforehand. I don't know why this situation happened. The status of my application is still 'Application Received'.


----------



## Unswer

*new tab below view health assessment*



mmon said:


> No for a direct grant you only receive 2 emails, one with "IMMI Grant Notification‏" title, the other mentioning that "Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed". I don't know about your email, I assume that the CO has viewed your case and is going through some document check before either granting you the PR or asking for an additional document, just as vikaschandra mentioned. You would have gotten your grant today as anticipated had the documents been alright. Maybe next week then if no more docs required


Hello Mmon. I found another tab 'Provide Character Assessment' which appeared below 'view health assessment' in my ImmiAccount, I click on this new tab and it was shown that Form 1221 was required but this form has actually been attached beforehand. I don't know why this situation happened. The status of my application is still 'Application Received'.


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Unswer said:


> Hello Mmon. I found another tab 'Provide Character Assessment' which appeared below 'view health assessment' in my ImmiAccount, I click on this new tab and it was shown that Form 1221 was required but this form has actually been attached beforehand. I don't know why this situation happened. The status of my application is still 'Application Received'.


Character assessment also includes your police certificates. Have they been submitted, too?


----------



## Unswer

ScotDownUnder said:


> Character assessment also includes your police certificates. Have they been submitted, too?


Yes. I submitted PCC Form 80 & 1221, CV and Medicals. In this new link, only Form 1221 is required.


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Unswer said:


> Yes. I submitted PCC Form 80 & 1221, CV and Medicals. In this new link, only Form 1221 is required.


Might be worth just uploading it again.


----------



## starwin4u

Subscribing...

Visa Lodged on 22-01-2016


----------



## mmon

Digvijayl said:


> How can i check that in my immi account, wasnt able to find the way.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Log in to your Immiaccount>>> click on the *reference number* of your 189 application / *or* click *Actions* and then *view application*>>> on the left side click *view health assessment* >>> Check if it says *medical required/ arrange medical appointment*.


----------



## Digvijayl

mmon said:


> Log in to your Immiaccount>>> click on the *reference number* of your 189 application / *or* click *Actions* and then *view application*>>> on the left side click *view health assessment* >>> Check if it says *medical required/ arrange medical appointment*.


Man, i just read some articles i also need to go for HIV test. What do you think how long will it take with new medicals for my visa apllications decision?

p.s- i wasnt able to see the medical thing in my account


----------



## ad81

Yesssss...

Got direct grant yesterday. No CO assignment, visa lodge date 8-1-16, direct grant 22-1-16.

Best of luck to all awaiting their fortune.


----------



## Unswer

ad81 said:


> Yesssss...
> 
> Got direct grant yesterday. No CO assignment, visa lodge date 8-1-16, direct grant 22-1-16.
> 
> Best of luck to all awaiting their fortune.


Congrats, mate. That is really amazing. What time did you exactly receive the notification email? Is it OK to let me know Who your CO is?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## bibamundaa

ad81 said:


> Yesssss...
> 
> Got direct grant yesterday. No CO assignment, visa lodge date 8-1-16, direct grant 22-1-16.
> 
> Best of luck to all awaiting their fortune.


Congrats ad81, that's amazingly fast. Please share list of documents you uploaded ( color scanned or certified).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ad81

Unswer said:


> Congrats, mate. That is really amazing. What time did you exactly receive the notification email? Is it OK to let me know Who your CO is?:fingerscrossed:


Thanks a ton. Time precisely 22 Jan 2016 6:40 am IST, no CO. Direct grant. Uploaded all docs upfront in advance.


----------



## ad81

bibamundaa said:


> Congrats ad81, that's amazingly fast. Please share list of documents you uploaded ( color scanned or certified).
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Educational, experience, payslips (6 months for each company), PCC, pte, health examination completed in November'15, passport, photograph.

All notorised. Few were coloured and few were black but got notorised all of them before scanning.


----------



## ad81

ad81 said:


> Educational, experience, payslips (6 months for each company), PCC, pte, health examination completed in November'15, passport, photograph.
> 
> All notorised. Few were coloured and few were black but got notorised all of them before scanning.


Also ACS assessment was also included along with form 80 and 1221. Nothing left for them to ask for.


----------



## rahuldagr8

*Process details and help*

Hi 
Congrats for your VISA. 
I have question regarding Employment verification, I have worked for 6 companies in my career and I have following questions : 

1. Do we need experience letters in specified format, I have exp letter for all of them (each one is having start date, end date and role/designation) 

2. 2 out of 6 companies no longer exists, will that be any problem ? Is ACS going to call them ? 

3. Can I get PCC now even before EOI ? I will have to get it from USA and India.


Thanks 

Rah






msr83 said:


> This thread is created to bring in those who are launching visa in 2016.:juggle:


----------



## dedm

rahuldagr8 said:


> Hi
> Congrats for your VISA.
> I have question regarding Employment verification, I have worked for 6 companies in my career and I have following questions :
> 
> 1. Do we need experience letters in specified format, I have exp letter for all of them (each one is having start date, end date and role/designation)
> 
> 2. 2 out of 6 companies no longer exists, will that be any problem ? Is ACS going to call them ?
> 
> 3. Can I get PCC now even before EOI ? I will have to get it from USA and India.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rah


You better apply for your USA PCC quickly. They take 4-5 months to process it at the moment.


----------



## rahulraju2008

ad81 said:


> Yesssss...
> 
> Got direct grant yesterday. No CO assignment, visa lodge date 8-1-16, direct grant 22-1-16.
> 
> Best of luck to all awaiting their fortune.


ad81 : CONGRATS!!! 

I've a question regarding medicals.. Did you do your medicals using 'my health declaration' prior to visa lodgement or afterwards? Since no CO was assigned were you able to generate the HAPIDs yourselves from my immi account?

Sent from my mobile device using Expat Forum


----------



## rahulraju2008

rahulraju2008 said:


> ad81 : CONGRATS!!!
> 
> I've a question regarding medicals.. Did you do your medicals using 'my health declaration' prior to visa lodgement or afterwards? Since no CO was assigned were you able to generate the HAPIDs yourselves from my immi account?
> 
> Sent from my mobile device using Expat Forum


I believe I have the answer to this question from another post that you made later today that did all your medicals and pcc in Nov 2015 itself. Thanks…!

Sent from my mobile device using Expat Forum


----------



## gaus

ad81 said:


> Yesssss...
> 
> Got direct grant yesterday. No CO assignment, visa lodge date 8-1-16, direct grant 22-1-16.
> 
> Best of luck to all awaiting their fortune.


Congratulations!!! All the best for way ahead!


----------



## Digvijayl

ad81 said:


> Yesssss...
> 
> Got direct grant yesterday. No CO assignment, visa lodge date 8-1-16, direct grant 22-1-16.
> 
> Best of luck to all awaiting their fortune.


Hey congrats man, just a small question for which visa did you get your medicals for?

Thanks


----------



## Unswer

gaus said:


> Congratulations!!! All the best for way ahead!




Hello mate. I received an email in which IMMI Assessment Commence.pdf was attached. 

Did you receive the same email, right? What does it mean? 

CO is now assessing my application or is there anything that needs to be further checked by CO? I can get only get CO's first name and the position number in this email, which is different with other applicants who could know the full name and team number of CO.


----------



## skapoor456

Can someone please help me by telling me what to do if i did not mention work details completely cuz i forgot ?
Pa not claiming points for this work


----------



## Kratimek

Hi guys

Received invitation yesterday. What is the procedure for getting PCC in India. Direct walk in to PSK with passport is enough to get Pcc. Should all the family members be present while getting Pcc. Can I get my child pcc without taking him to the psk


----------



## mmon

skapoor456 said:


> Can someone please help me by telling me what to do if i did not mention work details completely cuz i forgot ?
> Pa not claiming points for this work


If you are not claiming points for it then it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## spaniant

Hello guys,

I have a query that my current residence is 3rd country for last 10 years. I would like to know that my current country PCC should be valid for 1 year or all previous PCCs should also be not more than 12 months old.

I lived in Bahrain from 2008 to 2011 and acquired my PCC in Dec 15.
I left Pakistan in 2012 and acquired PCC in Jan 15
Currently, I am living in Saudi Arabia and will apply for PCC and will undergo medical examination in Feb 16. 

In this case, my last date for initial entry would be consider as Dec 16 or will be benchmarked from tentative PCC date Feb 17?


----------



## vikaschandra

spaniant said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have a query that my current residence is 3rd country for last 10 years. I would like to know that my current country PCC should be valid for 1 year or all previous PCCs should also be not more than 12 months old.
> 
> I lived in Bahrain from 2008 to 2011 and acquired my PCC in Dec 15.
> I left Pakistan in 2012 and acquired PCC in Jan 15
> Currently, I am living in Saudi Arabia and will apply for PCC and will undergo medical examination in Feb 16.
> 
> In this case, my last date for initial entry would be consider as Dec 16 or will be benchmarked from tentative PCC date Feb 17?


IED depends either on the earliest PCC that was received or the medicals whichever was done first. 
Here your first PCC was done in Dec 2015 so the IED would be Dec 2016. 

Yes the PCC should not be expired while submission to DIBP they might request for a new one


----------



## mmon

vikaschandra said:


> IED depends either on the earliest PCC that was received or the medicals whichever was done first.
> Here your first PCC was done in Dec 2015 so the IED would be Dec 2016.
> 
> Yes the PCC should not be expired while submission to DIBP they might request for a new one


His earliest is Jan 2015 though, I think he will need a new one from Pakistan.


----------



## ymahendar

ad81 said:


> Educational, experience, payslips (6 months for each company), PCC, pte, health examination completed in November'15, passport, photograph.
> 
> All notorised. Few were coloured and few were black but got notorised all of them before scanning.


Hi Ad81,
Many Congrats! on your visa grant


How many companies you had total?

I heard that, if the no.of companies are less (1or 2), it will be easy for them to look at and process it.


----------



## ymahendar

ad81 said:


> Educational, experience, payslips (6 months for each company), PCC, pte, health examination completed in November'15, passport, photograph.
> 
> All notorised. Few were coloured and few were black but got notorised all of them before scanning.


Hi Ad81,
Many Congrats! on your visa grant


How many companies you had total?

I heard that, if the no.of companies are less (1or 2), it will be easy for them to look at and process it.


----------



## bimaldas_bl

When I have done my ACS, in the assessment result it is mentioned that my experience after July 2007 will be counted. I filed EOI and now received invite too. While double checking information during my visa lodging process, I noticed that in my EOI the experience I mentioned starts from July 2007 (not after July 2007). This error has not resulted in increasing my points anyway. Is this going to be a problem? Early reply really appreciated

Thanks in advance


----------



## guru80

Hi All,

just for update, CO contacted and requested for medicals and Form 80.


----------



## spaniant

mmon said:


> His earliest is Jan 2015 though, I think he will need a new one from Pakistan.


Sorry mate that was a mistake. I acquired PCC from Pakistan in Jan 16.

Moreover, I am thinking that if I left Bahrain and Pakistan and did not visit after acquiring PCC. Still the PCC validity matters for those countries?


----------



## guru80

ad81 said:


> Yesssss...
> 
> Got direct grant yesterday. No CO assignment, visa lodge date 8-1-16, direct grant 22-1-16.
> 
> Best of luck to all awaiting their fortune.


Congrats ad81 
Is there any employment verification done, if you have opted for employment points


----------



## rahulraju2008

bimaldas_bl said:


> When I have done my ACS, in the assessment result it is mentioned that my experience after July 2007 will be counted. I filed EOI and now received invite too. While double checking information during my visa lodging process, I noticed that in my EOI the experience I mentioned starts from July 2007 (not after July 2007). This error has not resulted in increasing my points anyway. Is this going to be a problem? Early reply really appreciated
> 
> Thanks in advance


Same situation here, hope it will not be an issue. Since that one month doesn't add points for me too. Lets hope someone on this forum has gone through this same situation and would be able to advice.


----------



## vikaschandra

guru80 said:


> Congrats ad81
> Is there any employment verification done, if you have opted for employment points


No As far as I know even if you have not visited then place again since you had your last PCC issued still you would be required to get a new PCC.


----------



## alfancay

ad81 said:


> Yesssss...
> 
> Got direct grant yesterday. No CO assignment, visa lodge date 8-1-16, direct grant 22-1-16.
> 
> Best of luck to all awaiting their fortune.



Congrats


----------



## alfancay

guru80 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> just for update, CO contacted and requested for medicals and Form 80.


Best of Luck..


----------



## suruworks

mmon said:


> Yes you can complete the medical and get your police certificates upfront. For the medical you have 2 options:
> 
> 1- If you haven't been invited yet but are excepting an invitation within 6 months you can go to
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations
> 
> and click on "Start My Health Declarations". Fill in the form and you will get you HAP ID, from there on you need to book your medical appointment. Here in Australia its via Bupa Visa services, outside Australia you need to look it up.
> 
> 2- If you have submitted your PR application but are still waiting for the officer to get in touch, then just go to your visa application, on the left column you will find "View health assessment", there they will tell you to book a medical test if it's required (it's always is required) and you will get your HAP ID then book your appointment as mentioned in point 1.


Hi,

Can we not use the advanced My Health Declaration thing after getting and invite and before lodging the VISA Application?

I have been invited and I intend to go for health check up before hand before applying for VISA but I am unable to see any Health Declaration related information when I log into my immi account.

S


----------



## Yograj

Kratimek said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Received invitation yesterday. What is the procedure for getting PCC in India. Direct walk in to PSK with passport is enough to get Pcc. Should all the family members be present while getting Pcc. Can I get my child pcc without taking him to the psk


Hello friend, 

I know about Bangalore, you have to book your appointment with PSK through online PSK official website. There you will find what are the necessary documents you needs to carry at the time of appointment. For child PCC is not required. Process is almost same as what we follow for in order to get the passport. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ram040479

*Clarifications Please*

Experts

Some doubts if that can be clarified upfront please. I somehow did not find the answers to the below points and hence would request readily available answers as I have to lodge my application soon

1. Can the form 80 & form 1221 be filed online, printed, signed and scanned again. Else as I understand, it should be filled with black pen. Right or wrong ?

2. I am submitting colour scans of my personal documents. However for employment I am submitting my offer letter as color scans and my reference letters and relieving and reference letters with notary since I have them ready because of the same set submitted for ACS. Is that fine or better to be consistent across.

3. For proving my spouse english, what documents do I need to submit if she is not taking up IELTS/PTE ?


----------



## suruworks

ram040479 said:


> Experts
> 
> Some doubts if that can be clarified upfront please. I somehow did not find the answers to the below points and hence would request readily available answers as I have to lodge my application soon
> 
> 1. Can the form 80 & form 1221 be filed online, printed, signed and scanned again. Else as I understand, it should be filled with black pen. Right or wrong ?
> 
> 2. I am submitting colour scans of my personal documents. However for employment I am submitting my offer letter as color scans and my reference letters and relieving and reference letters with notary since I have them ready because of the same set submitted for ACS. Is that fine or better to be consistent across.
> 
> 3. For proving my spouse english, what documents do I need to submit if she is not taking up IELTS/PTE ?


1. It can be filled up online, no need to write with a pen. Print, Sign, Scan.

2. Certified copies are preferred although color copies have worked for people. It's entirely your choice. It's quite easy to get things notarized in India, why take risk?

3. A functional English letter from your Wife's college will be required stating start and current date and all instructions and assessments were done in English.

S


----------



## gaus

ram040479 said:


> Experts
> 
> Some doubts if that can be clarified upfront please. I somehow did not find the answers to the below points and hence would request readily available answers as I have to lodge my application soon
> 
> 1. Can the form 80 & form 1221 be filed online, printed, signed and scanned again. Else as I understand, it should be filled with black pen. Right or wrong ?
> 
> 2. I am submitting colour scans of my personal documents. However for employment I am submitting my offer letter as color scans and my reference letters and relieving and reference letters with notary since I have them ready because of the same set submitted for ACS. Is that fine or better to be consistent across.
> 
> 3. For proving my spouse english, what documents do I need to submit if she is not taking up IELTS/PTE ?


1. Yes most of the people fill, print, sign, scan. Alternatively you can split the file and print, sign and scan on the required page and merge it later.

2. That should be fine. DIBP only insists on certain documents to be notarized. Although, I did get all notarized just to be consistent.

3. You can submit her degree along with a letter from college/university stating the medium of instruction was English.

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## ram040479

*Thanks*

Thanks Suru and Gaus for your replies

What if I have only the scanned copy of a company offer letter and that is not colour scanned. Is it better to get it notarised ? Since it was for a fixed term employment, they have given just the soft copy, however I have their relieving letter as a colour scan. What are your comments on them


----------



## suruworks

ram040479 said:


> Thanks Suru and Gaus for your replies
> 
> What if I have only the scanned copy of a company offer letter and that is not colour scanned. Is it better to get it notarised ? Since it was for a fixed term employment, they have given just the soft copy, however I have their relieving letter as a colour scan. What are your comments on them


Color is the preference, if you can't have colored, get b/w copies notarized.

S


----------



## suruworks

suruworks said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can we not use the advanced My Health Declaration thing after getting and invite and before lodging the VISA Application?
> 
> I have been invited and I intend to go for health check up before hand before applying for VISA but I am unable to see any Health Declaration related information when I log into my immi account.
> 
> S


Got it...Link with a little more detail below:

http://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDo...declarations.pdf#search=my health declaration


----------



## KeeDa

bimaldas_bl said:


> When I have done my ACS, in the assessment result it is mentioned that my experience after July 2007 will be counted. I filed EOI and now received invite too. While double checking information during my visa lodging process, I noticed that in my EOI the experience I mentioned starts from July 2007 (not after July 2007). This error has not resulted in increasing my points anyway. Is this going to be a problem? Early reply really appreciated
> 
> Thanks in advance





rahulraju2008 said:


> Same situation here, hope it will not be an issue. Since that one month doesn't add points for me too. Lets hope someone on this forum has gone through this same situation and would be able to advice.


No problems with this.



suruworks said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can we not use the advanced My Health Declaration thing after getting and invite and before lodging the VISA Application?
> 
> I have been invited and I intend to go for health check up before hand before applying for VISA but I am unable to see any Health Declaration related information when I log into my immi account.
> 
> S


Yes, is possible. Ref: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...dical-before-visa-invitation-possibility.html


----------



## rahulraju2008

KeeDa said:


> No problems with this.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, is possible. Ref: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...dical-before-visa-invitation-possibility.html



Thank you so much!!! I'm so relieved now, because of the 1 month difference between ACS and EOI I even considered letting my invite lapse. Have you seen or heard of anyone with this same issue and came through without any hiccups ? Just wanted to be doubly sure before investing 7200 AUD into this..


----------



## Jasmin FR

Within 2 Months you can apply for visa with the payments.


----------



## bimaldas_bl

KeeDa said:


> No problems with this.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, is possible. Ref: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...dical-before-visa-invitation-possibility.html


Thanks for the clarification. I will fix the dates while lodging visa. That should be fine, right?


----------



## Jasmin FR

As per my understanding dates are not in control of Applicant, however try to lodge your application within Australian date and time. For instance India and Australia are having 8 to 10 hours’ time difference. Your application date will be expired within Australian time zone.


----------



## KeeDa

rahulraju2008 said:


> Thank you so much!!! I'm so relieved now, because of the 1 month difference between ACS and EOI I even considered letting my invite lapse. Have you seen or heard of anyone with this same issue and came through without any hiccups ? Just wanted to be doubly sure before investing 7200 AUD into this..


In fact, some choose to interpret "after June" as "after 01-June" and do count June itself in their calculations. Those who have done this should reply here and confirm. I hope they do, but if they don't, take my word for it that some do this and haven't faced any problems. In your case, June or July does not even make any difference to points. Let me tell you another case where there was overclaim of points due to misinterpretation of the ACS result- Applicant however had 65+ points. CO sent him an email and some sort of a "consent" form and asked for his consent to have the eligibility points reduced from 65 to 60, and since at 60, applicant was eligible, after the applicant signed for this consent, the visa processing continued and was granted without any problems.



bimaldas_bl said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I will fix the dates while lodging visa. That should be fine, right?


Yes.


----------



## nilesh.ind

Need little help guys.
I was planning to file my spouse's PR along with me but since unaware of job in AU, I decided to file PR for myself as of now, and planning to file PR for wife once I get good job in AU.
I just received information that the fee charged for later processing of only Spouse takes AUD$6800.
Can someone confirm the situation here.


----------



## KeeDa

nilesh.ind said:


> Need little help guys.
> I was planning to file my spouse's PR along with me but since unaware of job in AU, I decided to file PR for myself as of now, and planning to file PR for wife once I get good job in AU.
> I just received information that the fee charged for later processing of only Spouse takes AUD$6800.
> Can someone confirm the situation here.


Yes, this is correct. Also, the timelines for that visa are longer (12+ months I think).
Even if you choose not to have your wife's PR now, you still will need her PCC and medicals for your PR application as she is your dependent.


----------



## nilesh.ind

Great, thanks!!!
Better I file with me, as it is half of the amount I have to pay for both than spending double to process hers alone latter.


KeeDa said:


> Yes, this is correct. Also, the timelines for that visa are longer (12+ months I think).
> Even if you choose not to have your wife's PR now, you still will need her PCC and medicals for your PR application as she is your dependent.


----------



## ram040479

*Clarifications contd*

I just got to know from the forum that I can do an online filling of form 80 and form 1221 and keep it ready for upload. However the form in the beginning says that we need to use a pen and write neatly in block letters. can someone let me know

Also I have spent 5 years in a single company, however I have worked in two different branches. Do I need to specify this in the form 80, or is it enough that I convey the entire duration as a single entry.


----------



## cozmopravesh

ram040479 said:


> I just got to know from the forum that I can do an online filling of form 80 and form 1221 and keep it ready for upload. However the form in the beginning says that we need to use a pen and write neatly in block letters. can someone let me know
> 
> Also I have spent 5 years in a single company, however I have worked in two different branches. Do I need to specify this in the form 80, or is it enough that I convey the entire duration as a single entry.



1: You can fill it with pen or you can fill it in electronic.... latter is preferred.

2: If both the branches were in same city, you can make it a single entry.


----------



## kanavsharma

Hi Guys,
Congratulations to everyone who got invite.
I got my invite on 21/01/2016 and have few things to ask before I start with the visa process.
1) When I did my ACS assessment, I was living in a government quarter given to my dad with all my documents having this address, my passport copy was sent along the assessment and had this address.Now last month we moved on a rented place as my father got retired. Now do I need to get my address changed? if yes does anybody know whats the process and timeline for address change??
2) cant i start the process with old address as permanent (and ask the present ppl living there for some cooperation)and give my present address as current address? 

I am hesitant in getting my address changed as even this is not my permanent place.
PS I don't have a permanent address yet. 
Any help will be appreciated
Thanks
Kanav. 

PTE - 19 May 2015
Assessment - 30 June 2015
EOI - 13 July 2015
Invite - 21 Jan 2016
Visa -XX


----------



## kanavsharma

I think renew is needed...I got the required information for the process.
can somebody tell me if I need to submit anything else too? as copy of my passport now will not match the copy of passport I used in my ACS assessment.




kanavsharma said:


> Hi Guys,
> Congratulations to everyone who got invite.
> I got my invite on 21/01/2016 and have few things to ask before I start with the visa process.
> 1) When I did my ACS assessment, I was living in a government quarter given to my dad with all my documents having this address, my passport copy was sent along the assessment and had this address.Now last month we moved on a rented place as my father got retired. Now do I need to get my address changed? if yes does anybody know whats the process and timeline for address change??
> 2) cant i start the process with old address as permanent (and ask the present ppl living there for some cooperation)and give my present address as current address?
> 
> I am hesitant in getting my address changed as even this is not my permanent place.
> PS I don't have a permanent address yet.
> Any help will be appreciated
> Thanks
> Kanav.
> 
> PTE - 19 May 2015
> Assessment - 30 June 2015
> EOI - 13 July 2015
> Invite - 21 Jan 2016
> Visa -XX


----------



## Tatty teddy

Guys I have a question. Do all the applicants in an application have to fill form 80 or is it just for the primary applicant?


----------



## suruworks

Tatty teddy said:


> Guys I have a question. Do all the applicants in an application have to fill form 80 or is it just for the primary applicant?


Form 80 is usually asked by CO for all the Adults in the Application including dependents.

S


----------



## Tatty teddy

suruworks said:


> Form 80 is usually asked by CO for all the Adults in the Application including dependents.
> 
> S


Thanks mate.


----------



## Digvijayl

Hi Guys,

Would it be possible for someone to tell me that after the lodgement of visa approximately in how many days do we get a request for medicals?


----------



## gaus

Digvijayl said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Would it be possible for someone to tell me that after the lodgement of visa approximately in how many days do we get a request for medicals?


CO as per current trends get allocated within 2-4 weeks and will ask for medical. However, you need not wait for that and delay the process, you can generate HAP I'd and get the medical done before that. Most of the applicants do that and hope for a direct grant

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Digvijayl

gaus said:


> CO as per current trends get allocated within 2-4 weeks and will ask for medical. However, you need not wait for that and delay the process, you can generate HAP I'd and get the medical done before that. Most of the applicants do that and hope for a direct grant
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


Hi Gaus,

Thanks for the reply bro, the thing in my case is that i had my medicals for 485 visa 5 months ago, but for 189 i need to have few more tests done. 

What would you recommend in my case as in how can i get the remaining meds done?

Thanks


----------



## suruworks

Digvijayl said:


> Hi Gaus,
> 
> Thanks for the reply bro, the thing in my case is that i had my medicals for 485 visa 5 months ago, but for 189 i need to have few more tests done.
> 
> What would you recommend in my case as in how can i get the remaining meds done?
> 
> Thanks


It is done on HAP ID basis and you can't put multiple HAP IDs in an application. I would say, get your My Health Declaration done first using following link...

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations

If in your Health Declaration, you find similar codes coming this time around as well, you can utilize your earlier HAP ID else you will have to go for the check up again even if a few extra health check ups are required.

S


----------



## mmon

Digvijayl said:


> Hi Gaus,
> 
> Thanks for the reply bro, the thing in my case is that i had my medicals for 485 visa 5 months ago, but for 189 i need to have few more tests done.
> 
> What would you recommend in my case as in how can i get the remaining meds done?
> 
> Thanks


Mate if you have already submitted your application then you should be able to see the "view health assessment" button on the left hand column once you press on your application on immiaccount.

Don't use the "my health declaration" link if you have already submitted your application, as this will result in delaying your application further. 

I quote *"If you have already lodged a visa application, you should not use this service. Please wait until your case officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application."*


----------



## Xyr90

Invited on the 8 jan, but payment via bpay only processed on 11 jan. Two weeks after payment processed (which is today), got contacted by CO requesting for form80 and police clearance. That's pretty fast!


----------



## Xyr90

Tatty teddy said:


> Guys I have a question. Do all the applicants in an application have to fill form 80 or is it just for the primary applicant?


I was asked to provide it for both my partner and myself. But I've come across varying requirements. Would recommend for you to fill the forms and have them handy.


----------



## ram040479

Xyr90 said:


> Invited on the 8 jan, but payment via bpay only processed on 11 jan. Two weeks after payment processed (which is today), got contacted by CO requesting for form80 and police clearance. That's pretty fast!


Xyr

May I ask as to how much in AUD did you pay for you and your partner as first instalment. I have to pay for me, my partner and two children below 10 years of age. So would like to know the cost


----------



## Xyr90

Hi Ram, I paid 5.6k (3.6 + 1.8) for the first installment. Won't be paying the second as my partner meets the functional English requirement. Perhaps you can look up the 189 page for fees specific to you, as I'm not too sure about those applicable to children.


----------



## M R

Hi guys, I applied CDR to EA on 18th eve and have received positive outcome (professional engineer) this morning.

Thank you Unswer & mmon for responding to my query.


233512 Mechanical Engineer (65 Points) 
*CDR applied (fast track): 18/01/2016 EA outcome : 25-01-2016* EOI : xx-xx-2016 Invitation: xx-xx-2016 Visa Lodged: xx-xx-2016 PCC: xx-xx-2016 Medical: xx-xx-2016 Visa Grant: xx-xx-2016


----------



## engineer20

ram040479 said:


> Xyr
> 
> May I ask as to how much in AUD did you pay for you and your partner as first instalment. I have to pay for me, my partner and two children below 10 years of age. So would like to know the cost


You will need to pay 7200 aud.


----------



## ram040479

engineer20 said:


> You will need to pay 7200 aud.



Thank you Engineer Sir


----------



## Ktoda

Hi All

I think we wont see any Grants Today or Tomorrow as all the staff encouraged by Govt. to take longer leave as tomorrow is Australia Day

Australia Day 2016: Company gives staff Monday off for four day weekend

From Wednesday, (ie 27th Jan 2016) we can expect some grants


----------



## rahulraju2008

Xyr90 said:


> Hi Ram, I paid 5.6k (3.6 + 1.8) for the first installment. Won't be paying the second as my partner meets the functional English requirement. Perhaps you can look up the 189 page for fees specific to you, as I'm not too sure about those applicable to children.


'Functional English' requirement is applicable to all dependents above 18 years of age.


----------



## dedm

Ktoda said:


> Hi All
> 
> I think we wont see any Grants Today or Tomorrow as all the staff encouraged by Govt. to take longer leave as tomorrow is Australia Day
> 
> Australia Day 2016: Company gives staff Monday off for four day weekend
> 
> From Wednesday, (ie 27th Jan 2016) we can expect some grants


It's not the same with government employees. However, you must realise government employees earn flex-time in Australia and they are likely to accumulate it and take it on days like today.


----------



## Forexample

Xyr90 said:


> Invited on the 8 jan, but payment via bpay only processed on 11 jan. Two weeks after payment processed (which is today), got contacted by CO requesting for form80 and police clearance. That's pretty fast!


Wow. That's really fast, my agent will lodge application soon, i hope it can be processed that soon. Congrats!


----------



## George2014

ram040479 said:


> Xyr
> 
> May I ask as to how much in AUD did you pay for you and your partner as first instalment. I have to pay for me, my partner and two children below 10 years of age. So would like to know the cost


You have to pay AUD 7280 (AUD7200 Visa charges plus+AUD79 Surcharges (1.08%))


----------



## sameer4oz

Hi,

Quick question on IED, is it applicable only for primary applicant or dependents too?


----------



## ScotDownUnder

sameer4oz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Quick question on IED, is it applicable only for primary applicant or dependents too?


The primary applicant *and* all dependents must enter by the Initial Entry Date given. Each individual receives their own 189 visa. You may also wish to pay attention to any specific conditions on each visa (some partners are given a condition that they may not marry before entering for the first time, for example).


----------



## Learn

Subscribing to this thread now. 
Will be lodgeing the application before the last week in Feb. Received EOI invite on 8th Jan 2016.
All the best to everyone.
Will follow the trends and threads.
Thanks to all.


----------



## maizebb

Got invited but only realized it today. (Dunno what I was doing or simply too busy!)
Now subscribed to this thread and only started working on the documents today....
My worry's that the principal applicant will turns 39-yr-o soon. Will this have any impact on the points we're getting on age? 
Very worried.

Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT Business Analyst - 261111
15/10/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
27/10/2015 - ACS Result: Positive
28/10/2015 - EOI Submitted with 65 pointS 
22/01/2016 - Invite 

What's next:
XX/XX/2016 - App. submitted
XX/XX/2016 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
XX/XX/2016 - Visa Grant


----------



## KeeDa

maizebb said:


> Got invited but only realized it today. (Dunno what I was doing or simply too busy!)
> Now subscribed to this thread and only started working on the documents today....
> My worry's that the principal applicant will turns 39-yr-o soon. Will this have any impact on the points we're getting on age?
> Very worried.
> 
> Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT Business Analyst - 261111
> 15/10/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
> 27/10/2015 - ACS Result: Positive
> 28/10/2015 - EOI Submitted with 65 pointS
> 22/01/2016 - Invite
> 
> What's next:
> XX/XX/2016 - App. submitted
> XX/XX/2016 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
> XX/XX/2016 - Visa Grant


Don't worry. Points for age (or for any other eligibility criteria for that matter) are considered as on the day of invitation. Had the applicant turned 40 a day before the invitation, the system itself would have auto-reduced the EOI points. Think of it as- you didn't really 'claim' the age points, but you entered your DOB and the system 'awarded' you points for age.

39 is inclusive BTW. So, the points would have reduced on the applicant's 40th birthday.


----------



## KeeDa

kanavsharma said:


> I think renew is needed...I got the required information for the process.
> can somebody tell me if I need to submit anything else too? as copy of my passport now will not match the copy of passport I used in my ACS assessment.


There is no reason to change the passport just because you changed your address. I don't think the passport authority will even accept your application for a new passport. The only valid reasons are- damaged passport, expired (or about to expire in x months) passport, marriage, and some such other reasons; change of address definitely is not a reason to get a new passport.

Your ACS assessment and everything done using old passport is still valid and there is no reason for any concerns there either. DIBP knows that people change passports all the time for various reasons. I've myself changed my passport after IELTS and ACS assessment.


----------



## skapoor456

Can someone tell how important is it to declare jobs that you are not claiming points for? I forgot the dates so skipped a few


----------



## hiren20

Jay05 said:


> Hi, Congratulations to all who received their invite on the 8th Jan round. I have a question for you.
> 
> I filled up the application and I am on the last page with the submit now button. But I did not get any option of submitting the documents such as PCC?
> 
> Why is that?


hi jay
have you got your PCC from delhi. i m in dubai, but stuck with PCC from here and not able to contact passport office delhi. no one replying at their 3 numbers.


----------



## ram040479

skapoor456 said:


> Can someone tell how important is it to declare jobs that you are not claiming points for? I forgot the dates so skipped a few


Even I have the same doubt. In fact I did not give one of the jobs on my EOI and now in the form 80 it asks for all the employment periods. So am wondering whether details on my EOI and forms should match. For the job that I did not quote, I am not claiming points


----------



## hiren20

George2014 said:


> You have to pay AUD 7280 (AUD7200 Visa charges plus+AUD79 Surcharges (1.08%))



hi
do you knoww how much we have to pay additional if our partner does not have functional english skills.

please suggest from where we get all these costs?


----------



## Hindry86

Hi friends 
I am new for this forum. Is anybody have an idea i did not get points for work experience do i have to submit al the documents related to work experience because i have only job letter and salary certificate and i hv been in Australia last 2 years so i am not sure about bank statements.
Is that good idea to apply visa, because i am waiting for my baby's passport or i have to wait till i can get passport as i read CO assigned within a month.
Last do we scan all the pages of passport or only front and last.
Thanku


----------



## KeeDa

Hindry86 said:


> Hi friends
> I am new for this forum. Is anybody have an idea i did not get points for work experience do i have to submit al the documents related to work experience because i have only job letter and salary certificate and i hv been in Australia last 2 years so i am not sure about bank statements.
> Is that good idea to apply visa, because i am waiting for my baby's passport or i have to wait till i can get passport as i read CO assigned within a month.
> Last do we scan all the pages of passport or only front and last.
> Thanku


You need not upload docs from employment that does not count towards work experience points. Haven't ever heard of them coming back asking for these docs. You do have to mention the employment though.

You won't be able to finish the online visa application without entering baby's passport number. You won't even reach the last step (visa payment step). So wait for the passport and then start the application process.

Passport pages: Just the first and last.


----------



## Hindry86

Thanku so much dear Keeda


----------



## KeeDa

hiren20 said:


> hi
> do you knoww how much we have to pay additional if our partner does not have functional english skills.
> 
> please suggest from where we get all these costs?


Additional payment in absence of functional English is approx 4500 AUD (I think). There is a visa-pricing-table pdf file somewhere on DIBP website which should have details about this payment. For visa prices, I use the official online *Pricing Estimator*


----------



## rishishabby

*Bank Statements?*



ad81 said:


> Also ACS assessment was also included along with form 80 and 1221. Nothing left for them to ask for.


Hi ad81! Congrats on your direct grant!!
I see that you have uploaded Pay slips but i wanted to know if you have uploaded Form16 or ITR documents ?
Also wanted to know if the bank statements are mandatory ?
Please confirm.


----------



## kanavsharma

i have applied for passport renew proceess as my addrss has changed.
i can t start with visa process till i get my passport renewed ?? 

do i need to give some additional docs to prove address change??

thanks in advance


----------



## Doniv

*Trouble*

Firstly, I am new to this forum, the amount of help I have received just reading your posts is significant.

I had not done my homework completely regarding the visa process, so seeking some advice here.

Invited : 22nd Jan 2016, made the payment and Lodged visa the same day. Reside in Bangalore.

a. My wife and me got our India PCC already from the Commissioners office (not PSK). I reside in Bangalore and it took me several days to obtain this. Will this not be accepted ? The admin staff at the office confirmed that PSK routes the request to them anyway ?

b. We are expecting our second child early July 2016. Should me and my 6 year old child go ahead with medicals and declare the wife's pregnancy in Fortis? This will put the visa process on-hold until July when we do medicals for the baby ? She is the second trimester now.

c. If (b) is correct, my first child's passport expires in June, so the details I have lodged will change. How can I have that updated ?

d. I had to obtain PCC from Singapore, so I had taken 10 fingerprint from the local police station and couriered it to them. But they have not been able to accept it because the prints are smudged. Any recommendations on this front ?

e. Do I have only 60 days to do all of the above ?

Appreciate any help on my never ending list of questions :confused2:


----------



## cozmopravesh

Doniv said:


> Firstly, I am new to this forum, the amount of help I have received just reading your posts is significant.
> 
> I had not done my homework completely regarding the visa process, so seeking some advice here.
> 
> Invited : 22nd Jan 2016, made the payment and Lodged visa the same day. Reside in Bangalore.
> 
> a. My wife and me got our India PCC already from the Commissioners office (not PSK). I reside in Bangalore and it took me several days to obtain this. Will this not be accepted ? The admin staff at the office confirmed that PSK routes the request to them anyway ?
> 
> b. We are expecting our second child early July 2016. Should me and my 6 year old child go ahead with medicals and declare the wife's pregnancy in Fortis? This will put the visa process on-hold until July when we do medicals for the baby ? She is the second trimester now.
> 
> c. If (b) is correct, my first child's passport expires in June, so the details I have lodged will change. How can I have that updated ?
> 
> d. I had to obtain PCC from Singapore, so I had taken 10 fingerprint from the local police station and couriered it to them. But they have not been able to accept it because the prints are smudged. Any recommendations on this front ?
> 
> e. Do I have only 60 days to do all of the above ?
> 
> Appreciate any help on my never ending list of questions :confused2:


Hi Welcome to the forum !!!

To answer your questions

a: You need PCC from PSK, Commissioners office PCC wont work and later CO would ask for PCC from psk. If your PCC requires police verification then it does go to Commissioners office for physical police verification but PCC letter must be issued by psk only.

b: If that's the case, you need to declare pregnancy and put your case on hold till july 2016 and after baby is born, go ahead with process. ( as far as my understanding, in that case there would be no VISA fee for the second baby).

c: You can renew your first baby's passport when it expires and update it on your VISA application, that's not an issue.

d: No idea, let other experienced guide on this.

e: not really, if you put your case on hold.


----------



## Inderk

Hi ,

Need an advise I have started with the visa application and it asks for national identity document,Could anyone confirm if PAN card can serve as a national identity document?

Thanks


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Inderk said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Need an advise I have started with the visa application and it asks for national identity document,Could anyone confirm if PAN card can serve as a national identity document?
> 
> Thanks


I'm sure some Indian members / those better informed than me will be along to correct me in due course. Having Googled and searched through other threads on this forum, it would appear a "PAN" card will not be accepted and that a passport should be used as a national identity document. To be fair, if you're looking to emigrate, I'd be surprised if you didn't already hold a passport.


----------



## suruworks

Inderk said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Need an advise I have started with the visa application and it asks for national identity document,Could anyone confirm if PAN card can serve as a national identity document?
> 
> Thanks


You must have mentioned your Passport in the first page; there is no mandate to put any National Identity Doc, it clearly says if you have any. 

Although you can put PAN Card stating other in the Identity Type drop down and you can also add Driving Licence and Birth Certificate for which option is there in the same drop down.

S


----------



## Hindry86

Doniv said:


> Firstly, I am new to this forum, the amount of help I have received just reading your posts is significant.
> 
> I had not done my homework completely regarding the visa process, so seeking some advice here.
> 
> Invited : 22nd Jan 2016, made the payment and Lodged visa the same day. Reside in Bangalore.
> 
> a. My wife and me got our India PCC already from the Commissioners office (not PSK). I reside in Bangalore and it took me several days to obtain this. Will this not be accepted ? The admin staff at the office confirmed that PSK routes the request to them anyway ?
> 
> b. We are expecting our second child early July 2016. Should me and my 6 year old child go ahead with medicals and declare the wife's pregnancy in Fortis? This will put the visa process on-hold until July when we do medicals for the baby ? She is the second trimester now.
> 
> c. If (b) is correct, my first child's passport expires in June, so the details I have lodged will change. How can I have that updated ?
> 
> d. I had to obtain PCC from Singapore, so I had taken 10 fingerprint from the local police station and couriered it to them. But they have not been able to accept it because the prints are smudged. Any recommendations on this front ?
> 
> e. Do I have only 60 days to do all of the above ?
> 
> Appreciate any help on my never ending list of questions


Hi,
When i was pregnant i go through medical including Xray because you can do after 12 weeks i ask to the radiologist he said its safe i wore two lead gowns rest is your decision.


----------



## suruworks

Hi Guys,

One confusion, I have total 10+ years of experience and I have claimed points based on my ACS that says experience after July 2007 will be considered relevant experience.

Although while submitting EOI, I have put whole of my experience even before July 2007 as relevant experience not knowing this point is related to ACS Assessment. I am not claiming any points for it as I already have 8 years after July 2007.

My questions is:
1) will this cause any issue when I submit my VISA Application? What should I do in that case? 
2) Should I keep EOI and VISA Application consistent and keep the tick mark for earlier employment to be related or remove the tick mark?

Thanks
S


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat

suruworks said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> One confusion, I have total 10+ years of experience and I have claimed points based on my ACS that says experience after July 2007 will be considered relevant experience.
> 
> Although while submitting EOI, I have put whole of my experience even before July 2007 as relevant experience not knowing this point is related to ACS Assessment. I am not claiming any points for it as I already have 8 years after July 2007.
> 
> My questions is:
> 1) will this cause any issue when I submit my VISA Application? What should I do in that case?
> 2) Should I keep EOI and VISA Application consistent and keep the tick mark for earlier employment to be related or remove the tick mark?
> 
> Thanks
> S


If the years of experience have not been considered as relevant by ACS, then you can list it in your EOI BUT it should be listed as not relevant. 

If you have listed it as relevant, it adds to the points, then this could be a potential problem. 

The EOI can be corrected only prior to receiving an invitation. Form 1023 isn't suitable in this scenario as you have skipped the queue by claiming more points!

Essentially, EOI should match the ACS assessment, and the visa application should match the ACS assessment as well.


----------



## suruworks

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> If the years of experience have not been considered as relevant by ACS, then you can list it in your EOI BUT it should be listed as not relevant.
> 
> If you have listed it as relevant, it adds to the points, then this could be a potential problem.
> 
> The EOI can be corrected only prior to receiving an invitation. Form 1023 isn't suitable in this scenario as you have skipped the queue by claiming more points!
> 
> Essentially, EOI should match the ACS assessment, and the visa application should match the ACS assessment as well.


Even if I wouldn't have considered the earlier experience my relevant experience is 8+ so there is no jumping queue here...just that My work was related to the occupation I applied for hence I tick marked it.

There is no impact on the point due to it.


----------



## isildurrr

Guys,

I've just paid the visa fees and I have to upload the documents now. The immigov help section says they have to be attested copies but will color scans be accepted?


----------



## msr83

isildurrr said:


> Guys,
> 
> I've just paid the visa fees and I have to upload the documents now. The immigov help section says they have to be attested copies but will color scans be accepted?


color copies will be fine. don't required attested.


----------



## Buried_in_PaperWork

*Partner skills*

For 189 I am claiming points for partner skills and I have suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority . 

For VISA do I need to upload contracts, pay slips, tax returns for partner also ?
or only for me ?


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat

Buried_in_PaperWork said:


> For 189 I am claiming points for partner skills and I have suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority .
> 
> For VISA do I need to upload contracts, pay slips, tax returns for partner also ?
> or only for me ?


Is the partners occupation listed on the SOL as well?

Yes you need to upload all the relevant information for your partner. Competent English scores are required as well if you want to claim points.


----------



## Doniv

cozmopravesh said:


> Hi Welcome to the forum !!!
> 
> To answer your questions
> 
> a: You need PCC from PSK, Commissioners office PCC wont work and later CO would ask for PCC from psk. If your PCC requires police verification then it does go to Commissioners office for physical police verification but PCC letter must be issued by psk only.
> 
> b: If that's the case, you need to declare pregnancy and put your case on hold till july 2016 and after baby is born, go ahead with process. ( as far as my understanding, in that case there would be no VISA fee for the second baby).
> 
> c: You can renew your first baby's passport when it expires and update it on your VISA application, that's not an issue.
> 
> d: No idea, let other experienced guide on this.
> 
> e: not really, if you put your case on hold.


Thank you cozmopravesh.

a. will get an appointment with PSK for this
b. OK - will do. Somebody mentioned xray after 3 months is fine, but I guess in India they don't do it. Spoke to Fortis radiologist and she mentioned so
c. can I update it even after I lodge the application ?
d. anyone who has done singapore PCC?


----------



## suruworks

Hi All,

I am preparing my VISA Application, it asks to provide employment details for last 10 years.

Since I waited for 6 months for my invite, my first employment that was only for 6 months, has now fallen out of last 10 years.

My ACS assessment does have that company as it was valid 6 months ago, now the dilemma is whether I should put that employment detail (that is outside 10 years but inside my ACS Assessment) in my VISA Application or not?

Thx
S


----------



## bharathi039

Guys, 

Need your help regarding lodging 189 Visa.

I have just encountered below question while filling visa form

'Previous countries of residence' - 
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

Does it mean, I must enter all the details of where I have visited ? I have done lots of business trips (usually 3 - 5 weeks)? I was just confused whether I need to enter every 'Entry-Exit' stamping in my PP or only long stays??

On selecting 'Yes', it prompts to enter Address of stay.. Everytime, I stay at hotel which I dont even remember where I stayed.. 

thanks in advance..


----------



## suruworks

bharathi039 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need your help regarding lodging 189 Visa.
> 
> I have just encountered below question while filling visa form
> 
> 'Previous countries of residence' -
> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
> 
> Does it mean, I must enter all the details of where I have visited ? I have done lots of business trips (usually 3 - 5 weeks)? I was just confused whether I need to enter every 'Entry-Exit' stamping in my PP or only long stays??
> 
> On selecting 'Yes', it prompts to enter Address of stay.. Everytime, I stay at hotel which I dont even remember where I stayed..
> 
> thanks in advance..


You don't need to mention your Business Trips, You need to mention countries where you have been previously employed and lived only.

Although you will have to fill up information related to your visits in Form 80.

S


----------



## Doniv

bharathi039 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need your help regarding lodging 189 Visa.
> 
> I have just encountered below question while filling visa form
> 
> 'Previous countries of residence' -
> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
> 
> Does it mean, I must enter all the details of where I have visited ? I have done lots of business trips (usually 3 - 5 weeks)? I was just confused whether I need to enter every 'Entry-Exit' stamping in my PP or only long stays??
> 
> On selecting 'Yes', it prompts to enter Address of stay.. Everytime, I stay at hotel which I dont even remember where I stayed..
> 
> thanks in advance..


Traveling is different to residing - you should not have to declare business trips in the application.


----------



## bharathi039

Doniv said:


> Traveling is different to residing - you should not have to declare business trips in the application.


Thanks Doniv & Suruworks for prompt response! Submitted my visa


----------



## lonelyheartz

Hi Guys,

Can anyone please tell me Under which category should i upload my Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm)?

Also, my old passport copy?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## alfancay

I have lodged my application on 11 Jan. Any idea when should i expect to have a case officer assigned ?


----------



## mmon

lonelyheartz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone please tell me Under which category should i upload my Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm)?
> 
> Also, my old passport copy?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I cant recall properly, but I think you need to do this .... Attach additional documents >>> photograph, others >> Name it as assport-sized photograph.>>> attach>> continue.

For your old passport go to ....Attach additional documents >>> passport, others / or you can go to" Identity documents" I think>>> name it old passport>>> attach>> continue.


----------



## spaniant

*Parents Inclusion*

Hello mates,

This query is for my friend that if he has no siblings and both parents are alive and he is able to fulfill all the requirements to prove dependency, DBIP will allow to add both parents in application as migrating dependents, provided that both are under 60 Years of age?:confused2:

Should he pay all the fees including his parents fee 1800 x 2= AUD 3600 upfront while lodging visa or is there any work around to prevent the risk of losing money in case of rejection of parents. Is there is possibility that if the application rejects, DBIP will refund the payment of rejected applicants?:boxing:

Regards.


----------



## spaniant

alfancay said:


> I have lodged my application on 11 Jan. Any idea when should i expect to have a case officer assigned ?


As per trend, you may be contacted within 45 days from date of lodging visa.


----------



## andreyx108b

alfancay said:


> I have lodged my application on 11 Jan. Any idea when should i expect to have a case officer assigned ?


Between 2-6 weeks.


----------



## varjv

Doniv said:


> cozmopravesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Welcome to the forum !!!
> 
> To answer your questions
> 
> a: You need PCC from PSK, Commissioners office PCC wont work and later CO would ask for PCC from psk. If your PCC requires police verification then it does go to Commissioners office for physical police verification but PCC letter must be issued by psk only.
> 
> b: If that's the case, you need to declare pregnancy and put your case on hold till july 2016 and after baby is born, go ahead with process. ( as far as my understanding, in that case there would be no VISA fee for the second baby).
> 
> c: You can renew your first baby's passport when it expires and update it on your VISA application, that's not an issue.
> 
> d: No idea, let other experienced guide on this.
> 
> e: not really, if you put your case on hold.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you cozmopravesh.
> 
> a. will get an appointment with PSK for this
> b. OK - will do. Somebody mentioned xray after 3 months is fine, but I guess in India they don't do it. Spoke to Fortis radiologist and she mentioned so
> c. can I update it even after I lodge the application ?
> d. anyone who has done singapore PCC?
Click to expand...


D. For Singapore COC, I would be near by on Monday. I can drop by and check for you. But what exactly do you want to know? If they are not ok with the existing finger prints given you need to submit new ones.


----------



## ketheess

msr83 said:


> Is anyone made application in this week ?


I made an application on 15/01/16
189 - 65 points
Telecommunication Network Engineer:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ketheess

msr83 said:


> This thread is created to bring in those who are launching visa in 2016.:juggle:


I applied on 2016/01/15 - Do i need to upload form 80 and form 1221?

Thanks.


----------



## ketheess

mmon said:


> If you are not claiming points for it then it shouldn't be a problem.


Congrats mate. I have uploaded all the documents. I applied on 15/01/2016. done the medicals. Do i need to attach form 80 and 1221?

thanks.


----------



## Maggie-May24

spaniant said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> This query is for my friend that if he has no siblings and both parents are alive and he is able to fulfill all the requirements to prove dependency, DBIP will allow to add both parents in application as migrating dependents, provided that both are under 60 Years of age?:confused2:
> 
> Should he pay all the fees including his parents fee 1800 x 2= AUD 3600 upfront while lodging visa or is there any work around to prevent the risk of losing money in case of rejection of parents. Is there is possibility that if the application rejects, DBIP will refund the payment of rejected applicants?:boxing:
> 
> Regards.


No, dependents cannot be married (other than the spouse to the primary applicant).


----------



## Doniv

varjv said:


> D. For Singapore COC, I would be near by on Monday. I can drop by and check for you. But what exactly do you want to know? If they are not ok with the existing finger prints given you need to submit new ones.


Thank you so much for your offer varjv - I took the fingerprints from a local police station which I believe is not very clear or enough for the SPF folks. So, I was checking if someone else had the same experience. 

SPF says :
"Applicants by post shall submit a set of their 10 fingerprint impressions* taken by a qualified fingerprint officer from a police establishment or an authorised office at their country of residence."

Its more of a question for people residing in Bangalore if they have faced similar issue and is there any "authorised" office which I can approach.


----------



## lonelyheartz

mmon said:


> I cant recall properly, but I think you need to do this .... Attach additional documents >>> photograph, others >> Name it as assport-sized photograph.>>> attach>> continue.
> 
> For your old passport go to ....Attach additional documents >>> passport, others / or you can go to" Identity documents" I think>>> name it old passport>>> attach>> continue.


Thanks mmon..Followed your instruction..Cheers!


----------



## alfancay

spaniant said:


> As per trend, you may be contacted within 45 days from date of lodging visa.


Thnx for the information  

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## alfancay

andreyx108b said:


> Between 2-6 weeks.



Thnx. Think its too early to expect a call this week. :confused2:

Hopefully in Feb would be the month to expect any thing from case.


----------



## ram040479

*Medicals*

Hi Experts

I tried to search the forum for the process for Medicals. But its very general and some are specific to specific scenarios. Can somebody let me know the process here please. People in Bangalore and taking up in Fortis BG road can also let me know as I plan to take my tests there for me and my three dependants


----------



## vikaschandra

ram040479 said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I tried to search the forum for the process for Medicals. But its very general and some are specific to specific scenarios. Can somebody let me know the process here please. People in Bangalore and taking up in Fortis BG road can also let me know as I plan to take my tests there for me and my three dependants


Ram getting medicals should not be hassle. Have you got your hap id generated for yourself and dependants? If you have just call the medical centre(in tour case Fortis Bangalore) and get appointment for medicals for all of you. Carry with you your original passport, hap id, any prescription if you or anyone using continuous medication, prescription for glasses if any. Just normal routine requirements which may not be asked for. 
For adults form 26 and form 160 to be filled and for kids form 26 only. Kids will have to take montaux test as part of which the panel physcian might ask you to revist after 48 hours. 
Medical once completed will directly be uploaded by the panel physcian to the immi account and you will be able to see the status of medicals change to no action required under View my health assessment.


----------



## ram040479

vikaschandra said:


> Ram getting medicals should not be hassle. Have you got your hap id generated for yourself and dependants? If you have just call the medical centre(in tour case Fortis Bangalore) and get appointment for medicals for all of you. Carry with you your original passport, hap id, any prescription if you or anyone using continuous medication, prescription for glasses if any. Just normal routine requirements which may not be asked for.
> For adults form 26 and form 160 to be filled and for kids form 26 only. Kids will have to take montaux test as part of which the panel physcian might ask you to revist after 48 hours.
> Medical once completed will directly be uploaded by the panel physcian to the immi account and you will be able to see the status of medicals change to no action required under View my health assessment.



Thank you vikas for the infomation. This is what I was looking for. How much is the cost


----------



## mmon

alfancay said:


> Thnx. Think its too early to expect a call this week. :confused2:
> 
> Hopefully in Feb would be the month to expect any thing from case.


Have you uploaded all your documents ? If not then do so.


----------



## vikaschandra

ram040479 said:


> Thank you vikas for the infomation. This is what I was looking for. How much is the cost


I am not sure about the cost Ram. But i had read on the forum earlier that at fortis bangalore it costs around 4000 for adults and around 1700 for the kids to do the TB test. You need to call them and check for accurate information.


----------



## alfancay

mmon said:


> Have you uploaded all your documents ? If not then do so.




Not yet but i will.


----------



## abhpoda

Hi Guys,

I've submitted the application, CO is not allocated yet but still hopeful to travel in 2016, so subscribing to this thread. Please help with your expert advice on below queries.

1. What is the percentage of getting a job from offshore once you have the PR? Mine is a niche skill in Indian IT companies (IBM Middleware, webspere, 9 yrs exp.).

2. In case once has leave go to Australia and search job over there. How much backup is needed in AUD to live untill one gets a job?

Regards,
Abhishek
---------------------
Visa - 189
ANZSCO - 261313
29-Aug-2015 - Appeared IELTS
09-Sep-2015 - IELTS result, score 7 overall
13-Oct-2015 - ACS submitted
15-Oct-2015 - ACS result
14-Dec-2015 - EOI Submitted (65 points)
18-Dec-2015 - Invited 
21-Jan-2015 - Visa Lodged
22-Jan-2015 - Docs Uploaded
XX-XXX-2016 - PCC
XX-XXX-2016 - Medial 
XX-XXX-2016 - CO Assigned
XX-XXX-2016 - Request Completed


----------



## Rhea2015

ausilover said:


> Do I need to get PCC done from Passport Office or Commissioners office?
> whic one is valid for australia?


Please visit this website and book your appointment with the Passport office. Pay online, take print and go the the center on the scheduled date. 

How to Apply for Passport | Steps for applying Passport Application

Also be aware that the entire day is blocked for that one activity. Once you are inside the PCC room moving from counter to counter, you will be let out only once you are completed with the process.
:second:


----------



## Rhea2015

ausilover said:


> Do I need to get PCC done from Passport Office or Commissioners office?
> whic one is valid for australia?


You have to get the PCC done from the Passport Seva Kendra.
Website:- How to Apply for Passport | Steps for applying Passport Application

Book a slot and pay online, take a print and visit the location.


----------



## Ktoda

abhpoda said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've submitted the application, CO is not allocated yet but still hopeful to travel in 2016, so subscribing to this thread. Please help with your expert advice on below queries.
> 
> 1. What is the percentage of getting a job from offshore once you have the PR? Mine is a niche skill in Indian IT companies (IBM Middleware, webspere, 9 yrs exp.).
> 
> 2. In case once has leave go to Australia and search job over there. How much backup is needed in AUD to live untill one gets a job?
> 
> Regards,
> Abhishek
> ---------------------
> Visa - 189
> ANZSCO - 261313
> 29-Aug-2015 - Appeared IELTS
> 09-Sep-2015 - IELTS result, score 7 overall
> 13-Oct-2015 - ACS submitted
> 15-Oct-2015 - ACS result
> 14-Dec-2015 - EOI Submitted (65 points)
> 18-Dec-2015 - Invited
> 21-Jan-2015 - Visa Lodged
> 22-Jan-2015 - Docs Uploaded
> XX-XXX-2016 - PCC
> XX-XXX-2016 - Medial
> XX-XXX-2016 - CO Assigned
> XX-XXX-2016 - Request Completed


Hi Abhishek

99% of cases offshore ppl are not considered and they may want to meet the person physically for interviews. That's why many ppl land in AUS and then search for Jobs. If you are lucky enough, you can get it from here but very rare

Its all depends upon your network at AUS added with Luck and Fate, considering we have the potential to perform the job. Depends upon the place where you live (Ex: In Sydney where cost of living is high if you want to stay and hunt for job I feel min 1500 AUD is required per month. If you are moving to AUS permanently with family minimum 3000-4000 is required to survive)


----------



## abhpoda

Ktoda said:


> Hi Abhishek
> 
> 99% of cases offshore ppl are not considered and they may want to meet the person physically for interviews. That's why many ppl land in AUS and then search for Jobs. If you are lucky enough, you can get it from here but very rare
> 
> Its all depends upon your network at AUS added with Luck and Fate, considering we have the potential to perform the job. Depends upon the place where you live (Ex: In Sydney where cost of living is high if you want to stay and hunt for job I feel min 1500 AUD is required per month. If you are moving to AUS permanently with family minimum 3000-4000 is required to survive)


Thanks Ktoda for your inputs. I'm planning to go alone first. Once settled, will call te family. This is means if the job hunting in Australia lasts for 3-4 months you need to be ready with 5-6K AUD.


----------



## Rhea2015

nilesh.ind said:


> Hurraayyyyyyy....
> Did not expect so much of surprise from DIBP.
> Thread subscribing .. Got my invited today...


Congrats Nilesh. Which date did you apply your VISA. As I am tracking my VISA and waiting since 8th Jan 2016, trying to figure if grant is happening anywhere around my submission date. Just nervous !!


----------



## ad81

rahulraju2008 said:


> ad81 : CONGRATS!!!
> 
> I've a question regarding medicals.. Did you do your medicals using 'my health declaration' prior to visa lodgement or afterwards? Since no CO was assigned were you able to generate the HAPIDs yourselves from my immi account?
> 
> Sent from my mobile device using Expat Forum




Yes Rahul, I did all of that already, you can generate HAP I'd in your immi account under "My Health Declaration" category. Completed this without asking to save time.


----------



## PVVP

Hi, have been following this forum and the 2015 visa gang forum, and must say it's really nice to see the seniors or experienced people helping the rest. 
We got our invite on 8th Jan, applied for visa on 10th Jan, uploaded as much as documents in the following week. We were contacted by CO, asking for few more documents in 25th Jan. We have uploaded those information too on the same day. 
Our query now is ,does the CO contact again for further any documents, and can seniors please tell is it necessary to upload spouse's experience letter,salary statement,cv too?


----------



## Subhash Bohra

msr83 said:


> This thread is created to bring in those who are launching visa in 2016.:juggle:



Hey Man thanks for starting this, Just want to know, if you can share the detailed process.. I have start PR process now, just took IELTS last week, awaiting results.


----------



## vikaschandra

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hey Man thanks for starting this, Just want to know, if you can share the detailed process.. I have start PR process now, just took IELTS last week, awaiting results.


Hello Subhash good to know that you have started the Australian PR process best wishes to you. 

Well this thread is for people who gave already been Invited to apply for visa. The final stage of PR process hence you might not get adequate support immediately on this thread though we would love to help you out with tour queries when possible. 
I would advise you browse through the main page and subscribe to the threads that best suits your needs for additional information on further processing. As their tou would find candidate with similar queries, solutions in the current scenario. 

Moreover you are always welcome to post queries to the senior member in the forum on other threads seeking advise and they would help as they always have been supportive. 

Best wishes.


----------



## engfahmi

Subscribing


----------



## Digvijayl

Hi,

How do you get notified when a CO is being allocated or any request has been made by DIBP?

Thanks


----------



## cozmopravesh

PVVP said:


> Hi, have been following this forum and the 2015 visa gang forum, and must say it's really nice to see the seniors or experienced people helping the rest.
> We got our invite on 8th Jan, applied for visa on 10th Jan, uploaded as much as documents in the following week. We were contacted by CO, asking for few more documents in 25th Jan. We have uploaded those information too on the same day.
> Our query now is ,does the CO contact again for further any documents, and can seniors please tell is it necessary to upload spouse's experience letter,salary statement,cv too?



Hi,

1: Generally, CO doesn't ask for more docs after first contact; however, in a couple of cases CO came back and asked for another docs.

2: No need if you are not claiming partner points.


----------



## Ankit31

Hi Experts,

I have applied for 189 and being asked for form 80.
I have made a mistake while filling visa application, I have not mentioned my non-relevant diploma in it. Now, in form 80 I am supposed to justify my 2 years employment gap. Will it lead to a visa rejection if there is a mismatch in visa application and form 80?

Below are my details:
2007: Completed B.E Computer Science
2007-2010: 3 yrs IT work ex
2010-2012: Post Graduate Diploma in Management
2012-2016: 4 yrs IT work ex
Nominated Skill: Analyst Programmer
ACS assessment: 4.5 yrs relevant experience

Should I upload form 1023 and provide this additional detail? Or a diploma in management would affect my assessment by DIBP?
OR
Should I mention 2.5 yrs gap as unemployed?
Which is a better way?

Request for a quick reply as I have only 5 days to reply to my CO with all documents.

Ankit


----------



## Ktoda

Hi Ankit

Login to ImmiAccount and on the left pane, you have option called UPDATE US

mention all your incorrect ones and what is the correct information to be there in FORM 80


----------



## JAN84

Best of Luck Guys

__________________
ANZSCO CODE: 263312 : Telecommunication Network Engineer

01.10.2015 : Submitted CDR
07.10.2015 : EA Positive Assessment
07.10.2015 : Submitted EOI-Visa 189 (60 pts)
04.12.2015 : Invited to Apply
21.12.2015 : Visa Lodge
13.01.2016 : CO Assigned(Additional information requested)
19.01.2016 : Medical
20.01.2016 : All additional documents uploaded
XX.XX.2016 : Grant


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

Ankit31 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have applied for 189 and being asked for form 80.
> I have made a mistake while filling visa application, I have not mentioned my non-relevant diploma in it. Now, in form 80 I am supposed to justify my 2 years employment gap. Will it lead to a visa rejection if there is a mismatch in visa application and form 80?
> 
> Below are my details:
> 2007: Completed B.E Computer Science
> 2007-2010: 3 yrs IT work ex
> 2010-2012: Post Graduate Diploma in Management
> 2012-2016: 4 yrs IT work ex
> Nominated Skill: Analyst Programmer
> ACS assessment: 4.5 yrs relevant experience
> 
> Should I upload form 1023 and provide this additional detail? Or a diploma in management would affect my assessment by DIBP?
> OR
> Should I mention 2.5 yrs gap as unemployed?
> Which is a better way?
> 
> Request for a quick reply as I have only 5 days to reply to my CO with all documents.
> 
> Ankit



reply with mail or use the "update us" tab to communicate with the Co.better use both options.


----------



## txie051

So mad at my agent right now. But trying to figure out a way around this. 

We are applying under physiotherapist and got invited, only got a call from agent yesterday that we should have done skill assessment for physio before eoi (we have got the registration and equivalency, basically what allows you to work in Australia and thought that was the same thing)

Of course we are applying the assessment right away but my question is:

1. Does the skill assessment date need to be before invitation? Is it ok for after the invitation date? 
2. If not, should I withdraw my application and reapply eoi or should I try to submit the assessment and see what would happen? 
Thanks ahead for all the help! I'm so not going to use an agent for the next application if I'm doing this again! Grrrrr, so frustrating!


----------



## Hindry86

Hi
I got 485 visa in oct 2015 and my baby born in nov 2015.
I got 189 invitation but i am confused do i have to inform immigration regarding my baby birth for 485 or i can apply directly 189.
Thanks


----------



## Hindry86

txie051 said:


> So mad at my agent right now. But trying to figure out a way around this.
> 
> We are applying under physiotherapist and got invited, only got a call from agent yesterday that we should have done skill assessment for physio before eoi (we have got the registration and equivalency, basically what allows you to work in Australia and thought that was the same thing)
> 
> Of course we are applying the assessment right away but my question is:
> 
> 1. Does the skill assessment date need to be before invitation? Is it ok for after the invitation date?
> 2. If not, should I withdraw my application and reapply eoi or should I try to submit the assessment and see what would happen?
> Thanks ahead for all the help! I'm so not going to use an agent for the next application if I'm doing this again! Grrrrr, so frustrating!


Definitely you have to go through skill assessment and then they issue you reference number which you can use during your Eoi.
I am nurse so skill assessment is must before launch your application.


----------



## mmon

txie051 said:


> So mad at my agent right now. But trying to figure out a way around this.
> 
> We are applying under physiotherapist and got invited, only got a call from agent yesterday that we should have done skill assessment for physio before eoi (we have got the registration and equivalency, basically what allows you to work in Australia and thought that was the same thing)
> 
> Of course we are applying the assessment right away but my question is:
> 
> 1. Does the skill assessment date need to be before invitation? Is it ok for after the invitation date?
> 2. If not, should I withdraw my application and reapply eoi or should I try to submit the assessment and see what would happen?
> Thanks ahead for all the help! I'm so not going to use an agent for the next application if I'm doing this again! Grrrrr, so frustrating!



How did you submit your EOI if you didn't have a skill assessment number??? You wouldn't have been able to complete the application.


----------



## txie051

We submitted through an agent, we brought all our paperwork to her and she said that's all we needed. I had no idea until she rang me yesterday panicking. 




mmon said:


> How did you submit your EOI if you didn't have a skill assessment number??? You wouldn't have been able to complete the application.


----------



## TakinDecent

txie051 said:


> So mad at my agent right now. But trying to figure out a way around this.
> 
> We are applying under physiotherapist and got invited, only got a call from agent yesterday that we should have done skill assessment for physio before eoi (we have got the registration and equivalency, basically what allows you to work in Australia and thought that was the same thing)
> 
> Of course we are applying the assessment right away but my question is:
> 
> 1. Does the skill assessment date need to be before invitation? Is it ok for after the invitation date?
> 2. If not, should I withdraw my application and reapply eoi or should I try to submit the assessment and see what would happen?
> Thanks ahead for all the help! I'm so not going to use an agent for the next application if I'm doing this again! Grrrrr, so frustrating!


Your only option is to wait for the invitation to expire in 60 days. After that, your EOI will be returned to the pool for consideration in the next invitation rounds. In the meantime apply and get the assessment.
If the date of the assessment is after the date of the invitation, you will be rejected and may be banned from reapplying for three years.


----------



## Aloyssia

Hello all

I am planning to apply for 190 ( NSW ). Can I include my fiancee as a secondary applicant ? I see an option of mentioning that you are engaged while submitting an EOI.


----------



## ketheess

JAN84 said:


> Best of Luck Guys
> 
> ANZSCO CODE: 263312 : Telecommunication Network Engineer
> 
> 15.01.2016 : Visa Lodge
> 18.01.2016 : All documents uploaded
> 19.01.2016 : Medical
> XX.XX.2016 : Grant


:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

__________________
ANZSCO CODE: 263312 : Telecommunication Network Engineer

01.10.2015 : Submitted CDR
07.10.2015 : EA Positive Assessment
07.10.2015 : Submitted EOI-Visa 189 (60 pts)
04.12.2015 : Invited to Apply
21.12.2015 : Visa Lodge
13.01.2016 : CO Assigned(Additional information requested)
19.01.2016 : Medical
20.01.2016 : All additional documents uploaded
XX.XX.2016 : Grant[/QUOTE]


----------



## spaniant

ketheess said:


> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO CODE: 263312 : Telecommunication Network Engineer
> 
> 01.10.2015 : Submitted CDR
> 07.10.2015 : EA Positive Assessment
> 07.10.2015 : Submitted EOI-Visa 189 (60 pts)
> 04.12.2015 : Invited to Apply
> 21.12.2015 : Visa Lodge
> 13.01.2016 : CO Assigned(Additional information requested)
> 19.01.2016 : Medical
> 20.01.2016 : All additional documents uploaded
> XX.XX.2016 : Grant


[/QUOTE]

What additional docs, CO asked for?


----------



## andreyx108b

Aloyssia said:


> Hello all I am planning to apply for 190 ( NSW ). Can I include my fiancee as a secondary applicant ? I see an option of mentioning that you are engaged while submitting an EOI.


Yes, but you will need to have an evidence of your relationship when applying for a visa.


----------



## theskyisalive

ram040479 said:


> Thank you vikas for the infomation. This is what I was looking for. How much is the cost


Got my medicals done at Fortis, Bangalore this week...cost for 2 adults and a 1 year old baby is INR 10k


----------



## ram040479

theskyisalive said:


> Got my medicals done at Fortis, Bangalore this week...cost for 2 adults and a 1 year old baby is INR 10k


Thanks for this information.


----------



## Hindry86

Hi friends, 

I am on 485 visa but my baby born after that visa which means at the moment baby is not included in 485. I got invitation for 189. 

My question is do i have to inform DIBP about baby for 485 first or I can proceed 189 without informing them. Please suggest me what should i do.


----------



## JAN84

What additional docs, CO asked for?[/QUOTE]

Form 80,1221 , PCC for spouse and Health assessment.

__________________
ANZSCO CODE: 263312 : Telecommunication Network Engineer

01.10.2015 : Submitted CDR
07.10.2015 : EA Positive Assessment
07.10.2015 : Submitted EOI-Visa 189 (60 pts)
04.12.2015 : Invited to Apply
21.12.2015 : Visa Lodge
13.01.2016 : CO Assigned(Additional information requested)
19.01.2016 : Medical
20.01.2016 : All additional documents uploaded
XX.XX.2016 : Grant


----------



## kumar.ram2736

Hi guys, my 189 application is under process(currently holding a bridging visa)....I m yet to apply for PCC, generally how much will it take for PCC, if you are applying from Australia, after what all is left?agent has lodged my application, he is not telling me in one go what all he need from me. Just want to prepare myself before he suddenly asks for other documentations


----------



## ram040479

theskyisalive said:


> Got my medicals done at Fortis, Bangalore this week...cost for 2 adults and a 1 year old baby is INR 10k


theskyisalive

Question : I just saw about this medicals being done before lodging a visa and after lodging a visa. I am yet to lodge the application, but have created my immi account and have started filling some known details. Can you let me know what is this concept of before and after medicals


----------



## charlie31

How to get pcc done in India?


----------



## rahulnair

charlie31 said:


> How to get pcc done in India?


Visit Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India - the entire process and the documents required for PCC are outlined here. There is also a separate thread, which you can refer to in order to address any queries. This is not the right thread for it.

Please refer - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...5110-indian-police-clearance-certificate.html


----------



## ahmedrizk1985

Hi All,
I've completed my medical yesterday in Kuwait. for Sharing knowledge, hospital doing it in Kuwait is HADI hospital. Cost are as follows: 

Adult 125 KWD
kid 80 KWD


----------



## bibamundaa

Hi Guys,

Do we need to upload PTE Score Report in the Application documents, or else it will be directly sent by PTE to DIBP. Please someone confirm ?

Thanks.


----------



## rahulnair

bibamundaa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do we need to upload PTE Score Report in the Application documents, or else it will be directly sent by PTE to DIBP. Please someone confirm ?
> 
> Thanks.




You have to send it to DIBP. I believe there is an option to do that once you login.


----------



## mmon

bibamundaa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do we need to upload PTE Score Report in the Application documents, or else it will be directly sent by PTE to DIBP. Please someone confirm ?
> 
> Thanks.


You need to upload your score report under *" Language Ability " *on your application *and/or* release your score to *"Department of Immigration and Border Protection - DIBP - Visa Applications Worldwide, Australia" * through your PTE-A Pearson account. I suggest you do both.


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

bibamundaa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do we need to upload PTE Score Report in the Application documents, or else it will be directly sent by PTE to DIBP. Please someone confirm ?
> 
> Thanks.


you have to upload ...


----------



## Anubhav2

Hi guys,
Needed to ask some small queries here. I had applied for 189 through an agent for 261313 on August with 60 points after just reaching 5 years of experience on the same month (but it was converted to 3 years by ACS when assessment was done on August) and I was invited on 22 January. Since the 22 January's invitation was really unexpected, I hadn't informed my agent that I had left my job on November (I was preparing for PTE to increase my score). My question is that will this hamper in any way when a CO is assigned (i.e., my current job information is not updated during EOI invitation but I have actually left my work; although I just informed my agent only last week that I am no longer employed)? 
Also, I have paid for visa lodgement last week, but my agent is asking me to wait for CO assignment before doing PCC and medicals. Is my grant delayed if I do my PCC and medicals before a CO is assigned (I am a bit confused as I see many people doing their PCC/medicals only after a CO is assigned)? Any special benefits/drawbacks of doing these later?


----------



## rahulnair

Anubhav2 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Needed to ask some small queries here. I had applied for 189 through an agent for 261313 on August with 60 points after just reaching 5 years of experience on the same month (but it was converted to 3 years by ACS when assessment was done on August) and I was invited on 22 January. Since the 22 January's invitation was really unexpected, I hadn't informed my agent that I had left my job on November (I was preparing for PTE to increase my score). My question is that will this hamper in any way when a CO is assigned (i.e., my current job information is not updated during EOI invitation but I have actually left my work; although I just informed my agent only last week that I am no longer employed)?
> 
> 
> Also, I have paid for visa lodgement last week, but my agent is asking me to wait for CO assignment before doing PCC and medicals. Is my grant delayed if I do my PCC and medicals before a CO is assigned (I am a bit confused as I see many people doing their PCC/medicals only after a CO is assigned)? Any special benefits/drawbacks of doing these later?




No harm in doing your medicals and submitting your PCC before the CO requests for it. This will quicken the process of visa grant. Most people delay it because your IED depends on the date of the medicals and PCC. The later you do it, the more time you get for your validation trip or move.



Your change of job will not affect your application but you have to keep the CO informed about the same nonetheless, whether it affects your points tally or not. Either ways, I believe you will be asked for Form 80 (most applicants are), in which you can fill up details of your employment. When uploading documents, make sure you upload all documents relevant to the work experience for which you are claiming points.


----------



## itsmejai

Hi Friends,

Need some advice on paying visa fee via ImmiAccount.

I have HDFC debit card, and it says payment declined. Can someone suggest me payment methods? Someone suggested HDFC forex card, but they are asking for visa sticker.

I have a friend who is in Australia, he ready to pay for me. Can I use others card for payment?

Thanks in Advance!!!

Regards,
Jai
===================
189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
190 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
11/07/2015 -- IELTS (Proficient)
18/09/2015 -- EOI 189 Submitted (60 points)
08/11/2015 -- EOI 190 Submitted (65 Points)
26/11/2015 -- Invitation(NSW SS)
04/12/2015 -- Applied for Nomination
19/01/2016 -- Application approved
29/01/2016 -- PCC done


----------



## mmon

Anubhav2 said:


> Hi guys,
> Needed to ask some small queries here. I had applied for 189 through an agent for 261313 on August with 60 points after just reaching 5 years of experience on the same month (but it was converted to 3 years by ACS when assessment was done on August) and I was invited on 22 January. Since the 22 January's invitation was really unexpected, I hadn't informed my agent that I had left my job on November (I was preparing for PTE to increase my score). My question is that will this hamper in any way when a CO is assigned (i.e., my current job information is not updated during EOI invitation but I have actually left my work; although I just informed my agent only last week that I am no longer employed)?
> Also, I have paid for visa lodgement last week, but my agent is asking me to wait for CO assignment before doing PCC and medicals. Is my grant delayed if I do my PCC and medicals before a CO is assigned (I am a bit confused as I see many people doing their PCC/medicals only after a CO is assigned)? Any special benefits/drawbacks of doing these later?


The information you provided on the EOI was correct upon your submission so whatever changed since you should mention it in your visa application since you are claiming points for it. As for the PCC and Medicals you should better do them before CO allocation to avoid delay. If you wait for Co to be assigned your are looking at another 6-8 weeks wait before you get a grant.


----------



## bibamundaa

Thanks guys, I will upload pte report as well send from pte website.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Anubhav2

Thanks expats. Your insights and suggestions are indeed always helpful.


----------



## ymahendar

itsmejai said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Need some advice on paying visa fee via ImmiAccount.
> 
> I have HDFC debit card, and it says payment declined. Can someone suggest me payment methods? Someone suggested HDFC forex card, but they are asking for visa sticker.
> 
> I have a friend who is in Australia, he ready to pay for me. Can I use others card for payment?
> 
> Thanks in Advance!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Jai
> ===================
> 189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> 190 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> 11/07/2015 -- IELTS (Proficient)
> 18/09/2015 -- EOI 189 Submitted (60 points)
> 08/11/2015 -- EOI 190 Submitted (65 Points)
> 26/11/2015 -- Invitation(NSW SS)
> 04/12/2015 -- Applied for Nomination
> 19/01/2016 -- Application approved
> 29/01/2016 -- PCC done



Hi you can get the forex card without visa because if it is visa on arrival how they get the stamp?
So just by giving passport copy you should be able to get the forex card. 
I got mine in the same same way.


----------



## itsmejai

ymahendar said:


> Hi you can get the forex card without visa because if it is visa on arrival how they get the stamp?
> So just by giving passport copy you should be able to get the forex card.
> I got mine in the same same way.


Thank you Mahendar. I will try with diff HDFC branch once again.

Were there any surcharges while paying visa fee using HDFC forex card? If so, what is the total amount(AUD) one should have in forex card?

Thanks in advance!!!

Regards,
Jai
===================
189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
190 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
11/07/2015 -- IELTS (Proficient)
18/09/2015 -- EOI 189 Submitted (60 points)
08/11/2015 -- EOI 190 Submitted (65 Points)
26/11/2015 -- Invitation(NSW SS)
04/12/2015 -- Applied for Nomination
19/01/2016 -- Application approved
29/01/2016 -- PCC done


----------



## IndianAustralia

Hi all,

We have uploaded th documents only on 27/01/2016..when will they do the work ex verification? 

Also I have applied for US PCC but they say they will take 4 months. So I'm attaching proofs that genuine effort to apply etc. 

My question - 1) When will work exp verification call be done?
2) will my evidence to show I applied for US PCC be sufficient? Or will they wait for 4 months before they grant me Aus PR?


189 Subclass - Architect
29/03/2015 -- IELTS (Proficient)
07/11/2015 -- EOI 189 Submitted (65 points)
22/11/2015 -- Invited
07/01/2016 -- Applied for Nomination
18/01/2016 -- CO assigned
15/01/2016 -- Medicals
25/01/2016 -- PCC done
__/__/____ -- Grant (fingers crossed)


----------



## Hi105

Guys please help with the following
My wife's passport is getting expired and we are applying for the new one.
1. Can we apply for PCC as well at the same time?
2. Do they mention passport no on PCC?
3. Is it better to get PCC before or at the time of 189 lodgement or should we wait until CO asks for it
4. How much time does it take to get PCC from India?


----------



## ymahendar

Hi105 said:


> Guys please help with the following
> My wife's passport is getting expired and we are applying for the new one.
> 1. Can we apply for PCC as well at the same time?
> 2. Do they mention passport no on PCC?
> 3. Is it better to get PCC before or at the time of 189 lodgement or should we wait until CO asks for it
> 4. How much time does it take to get PCC from India?


Hi
If it is passport renewal, there won't be police verification. It will take 3 working days for the dispatch. 
After that you have to apply for pcc.
If the current address and passport address is same then you will get pcc on the same day.
This is the case in bangalore for the last 3-4 months.


----------



## andreyx108b

IndianAustralia said:


> Hi all, We have uploaded th documents only on 27/01/2016..when will they do the work ex verification? Also I have applied for US PCC but they say they will take 4 months. So I'm attaching proofs that genuine effort to apply etc. My question - 1) When will work exp verification call be done? 2) will my evidence to show I applied for US PCC be sufficient? Or will they wait for 4 months before they grant me Aus PR? 189 Subclass - Architect 29/03/2015 -- IELTS (Proficient) 07/11/2015 -- EOI 189 Submitted (65 points) 22/11/2015 -- Invited 07/01/2016 -- Applied for Nomination 18/01/2016 -- CO assigned 15/01/2016 -- Medicals 25/01/2016 -- PCC done __/__/____ -- Grant (fingers crossed)


1. They might do at any stage of visa process, or might not do at all. Mo specific timings. 

2. You need to attach evidence that you have applied. DIBP will wait till you upload the actual FBI summary to make a decision.


----------



## Digvijayl

Hi,

How long does it take for DIBP to assign a case officer??

Thanks


----------



## charlie31

Thank you


----------



## mmon

Digvijayl said:


> Hi,
> 
> How long does it take for DIBP to assign a case officer??
> 
> Thanks


Normally 2-6 weeks.


----------



## ram040479

ram040479 said:


> theskyisalive
> 
> Question : I just saw about this medicals being done before lodging a visa and after lodging a visa. I am yet to lodge the application, but have created my immi account and have started filling some known details. Can you let me know what is this concept of before and after medicals


Anyone answer please. Also how to create HAP id. I did not find this option on my immi account


----------



## sandipgp

ram040479 said:


> Anyone answer please. Also how to create HAP id. I did not find this option on my immi account


register yourself with https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient. this will create HAPID. Provide this HAPid in your Visa application. Else.. make a payment in VISAapplication and then it will allow you generate HAPID and go for medicals with it.


----------



## ram040479

sandipgp said:


> register yourself with https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient. this will create HAPID. Provide this HAPid in your Visa application. Else.. make a payment in VISAapplication and then it will allow you generate HAPID and go for medicals with it.


Thanks Sandip

I just tried the above link. But it seems the HAP id is a mandatory field in the link which I do not have at the moment. So you are saying that I need to pay fees and then generate HAP ID. Then how can I then complete medicals before lodging the visa which I intend to do


----------



## sandipgp

ram040479 said:


> Thanks Sandip
> 
> I just tried the above link. But it seems the HAP id is a mandatory field in the link which I do not have at the moment. So you are saying that I need to pay fees and then generate HAP ID. Then how can I then complete medicals before lodging the visa which I intend to do


my bad. Check the details in this post. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...88066-when-undertake-medical.html#post7483610
and try this My health declarations.


----------



## ram040479

sandipgp said:


> my bad. Check the details in this post. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...88066-when-undertake-medical.html#post7483610
> and try this My health declarations.


Thanks Sandip for the links. I think the links and other aspects leads me to the fact that I still need to pay the fees and then generate the HAP id to complete the medicals. However I am not able to find the answer for my question to check as to how to complete the medicals before lodging the visa.


----------



## ram040479

ram040479 said:


> Thanks Sandip for the links. I think the links and other aspects leads me to the fact that I still need to pay the fees and then generate the HAP id to complete the medicals. However I am not able to find the answer for my question to check as to how to complete the medicals before lodging the visa.


No worries mate. I will try to do the research myself and then come back to this forum for any clarifications


----------



## rahulnair

ram040479 said:


> No worries mate. I will try to do the research myself and then come back to this forum for any clarifications


You can definitely do the medicals before lodging the visa. Just look around in the forum itself and you will get your answers. In case of any further questions, experts can surely help out. All the best


----------



## Shaik_PR_India

msr83 said:


> Is anyone made application in this week ?


Hi,
I got a grant on 27-Jan-2016. Planning AU late June on 189 visa/SE.
Please let me know which city are you relocating to and the visa you are bound to.

Thanks, Shaik/Bangalore


----------



## vikaschandra

ram040479 said:


> Thanks Sandip for the links. I think the links and other aspects leads me to the fact that I still need to pay the fees and then generate the HAP id to complete the medicals. However I am not able to find the answer for my question to check as to how to complete the medicals before lodging the visa.


Ram you got to perform my hearh decalaration refer to the links below for details on how to do the medicals prior to visa lodge. 

Arranging a health examination

Read about My Health Declaration

My health declarations


----------



## alfancay

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration 189 moved to 02 January 2016
on the Australian immigration site. 

Does it means that COs have been assigned to all cases before 3 Jan 2016 ?


----------



## ceekay_01

*Form 80 Employment History*

Hello to everyone! I would like to ask for some help regarding a problem I have with my visa 189 application.

So I have lodged my 189 visa application on the 21 of January 2016. I did not claim points for employment but I still filled in the employment history part with my Registered Nurse work experiences from overseas and the one that I am currently employed in now in Australia. As they are all less than a year long, I have marked them as not relevant.

I have come to Australia 3 years ago and have since worked in different fields, childcare and as a nursing assistant. These work experiences, I did not put down in my employment history in both EOI and Visa application.

However, after reading through the forum I have discovered the Form 80 and I believe I need to put in detail all my employment history. But seeing that I have missed to mention a few jobs in the EOI and visa application form, would this cause a problem? What is the best course of action? Is it okay for EOI/Visa employment history to have some difference with Form 80?

I would very much appreciate any response.

Cheers,
Kay


----------



## andreyx108b

alfancay said:


> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration 189 moved to 02 January 2016 on the Australian immigration site. what does that means ?


That COs are assigned to process applicants applied on around that date.


----------



## rahulnair

andreyx108b said:


> That COs are assigned to process applicants applied on around that date.



Maybe it is so, but a friend of mine who lodged his visa on 20th got his CO allocated today . That makes it highly confusing


----------



## alfancay

andreyx108b said:


> That COs are assigned to process applicants applied on around that date.



Thnx for the information


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulnair said:


> Maybe it is so, but a friend of mine who lodged his visa on 20th got his CO allocated today . That makes it highly confusing



Some people wait 2+ months for CO assignment, while other 1 week - i guess its an average indicator, do not relay on this date too much.


----------



## M R

*Feb'2016 invitation rounds*

Hi,

any idea when the next invitation rounds are happening ? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rahulnair

andreyx108b said:


> Some people wait 2+ months for CO assignment, while other 1 week - i guess its an average indicator, do not relay on this date too much.




Cool. Thanks Andrey!


----------



## gaudit24

*How do we know that Health Tests are cleared?*



rahulnair said:


> Maybe it is so, but a friend of mine who lodged his visa on 20th got his CO allocated today . That makes it highly confusing


Dear Rahul,

After doing the health tests, how can we know whether the health tests are cleared or has any issues. My 2 questions to this:

1. How do we check the status of health results submitted by the medical centre?
2. Does the health results submitted state that the medical test is completed or has any issues in the results sections?
This question is to know whether any issue was identified when a medical check was conducted by the medical centre....

Please share your views and other senior members can also help in contributing to this question. Really worried about the medical results.


----------



## rahulnair

gourangshah24 said:


> Dear Rahul,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After doing the health tests, how can we know whether the health tests are cleared or has any issues. My 2 questions to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How do we check the status of health results submitted by the medical centre?
> 
> 
> 2. Does the health results submitted state that the medical test is completed or has any issues in the results sections?
> 
> 
> This question is to know whether any issue was identified when a medical check was conducted by the medical centre....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please share your views and other senior members can also help in contributing to this question. Really worried about the medical results.




1. Once you login to your immi account, under your health declarations link, if the health results are fine, you will be shown a message similar to - Health tests completed. No further action required. This message indicates your health results are fine. Be sure to check this for each applicant in your application.

Also you can also login to emedical website. The letter you print from there will have your prescribed health tests being shown as completed.



2. The health results are confidential and will not be shared with applicants. In case there are any further tests are to be conducted, the medical centre refers the same. Else the CO while assessing the case may refer the case to the medical board and ask for specific additional tests. The health assessment status changes from received to assessment in progress to no action required (or some similar terms)


----------



## rahulnair

M R said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any idea when the next invitation rounds are happening ? :fingerscrossed:




None yet, apart from speculated dates


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulnair said:


> None yet, apart from speculated dates


Its the first Friday and the third Friday of each month for the past 4 months.


----------



## rahulnair

andreyx108b said:


> Its the first Friday and the third Friday of each month for the past 4 months.




Jan being an exception  2nd and 4th there


----------



## justinponnachan35

hello All

while going through EA checklist it is mentioned that

*Registration certificate under the relevant licensing authority where applicable (e.g Phillipine regulations commission )*

1.What is it?

2. Does it required for an Instrument & control engineer who completed degree in india?

I completed Applied electronics and instrumentation (B tech ) in MG University kerala, India

Please reply


----------



## syedusman1

I have lodged my visa on 21st Jan 2016, right after an hour i received the invitation 
My concern is i have recently been denied of Commercial Visit to Saudi Arabia. My company was sending me for a software installation. The Saudi Embassy has not informed me any reason, why they have denied this. I went to the Authorized Saudi embassy visa agent to get more information, but they said, Saudi Embassy provide no information when they deny the visa. He told me *verbally* after investigating my documents, that the Saudi company should be of same profession as yours (Software/IT industry), and as it's not the case (SAUDI is oil company), so it could be a reason. He informed me you need another type of visit visa, if you want to go saudia for this company.

Now i have to write this in my FORM 80, and as there is no official wording, i am confused how to proceed ahead on it. Shall i write this all in the additional notes? or is it good, if i say no reason provided?


----------



## gaus

Not exactly relevant to this thread but there are some interesting things happening with new job codes opening up for regional migration while some were removed. Pass along the info and it may help others

Anzscosearch Newsletter


----------



## gurbhej.garrysran

*Form 1393*

Hi All,

I have applied my visa and uploaded all the documents as well, but can't find the link of Form 1393 in the mail which I got as an invitation. Although I have filled that 17 page electronic form before paying the visa fees. Please confirm me if that is the one we need to fill or I have to download it from somewhere else.

Regards
Garry


----------



## andreyx108b

syedusman1 said:


> I have lodged my visa on 21st Jan 2016, right after an hour i received the invitation  My concern is i have recently been denied of Commercial Visit to Saudi Arabia. My company was sending me for a software installation. The Saudi Embassy has not informed me any reason, why they have denied this. I went to the Authorized Saudi embassy visa agent to get more information, but they said, Saudi Embassy provide no information when they deny the visa. He told me *verbally* after investigating my documents, that the Saudi company should be of same profession as yours (Software/IT industry), and as it's not the case (SAUDI is oil company), so it could be a reason. He informed me you need another type of visit visa, if you want to go saudia for this company. Now i have to write this in my FORM 80, and as there is no official wording, i am confused how to proceed ahead on it. Shall i write this all in the additional notes? or is it good, if i say no reason provided?


I would write an explanation like you did before.


----------



## bharathi039

syedusman1 said:


> I have lodged my visa on 21st Jan 2016, right after an hour i received the invitation
> My concern is i have recently been denied of Commercial Visit to Saudi Arabia. My company was sending me for a software installation. The Saudi Embassy has not informed me any reason, why they have denied this. I went to the Authorized Saudi embassy visa agent to get more information, but they said, Saudi Embassy provide no information when they deny the visa. He told me *verbally* after investigating my documents, that the Saudi company should be of same profession as yours (Software/IT industry), and as it's not the case (SAUDI is oil company), so it could be a reason. He informed me you need another type of visit visa, if you want to go saudia for this company.
> 
> Now i have to write this in my FORM 80, and as there is no official wording, i am confused how to proceed ahead on it. Shall i write this all in the additional notes? or is it good, if i say no reason provided?



I am in same position as yours, but it was US rejected my B1 visa.. Most of times, embassy will not disclose the accurate rejection reasons in short term visa. Having said that, you can disclose what ever information you are provided. 

In my case, I have just entered as 'Visa denied under section 214(b)' - This is the generic rejection that US embassy provides. Likewise, you can check with Saudi embassy to get any generic sections to note..


----------



## Meena20

Hi All,

I lodged visa on Jan 29th this month. any guesses on how much time it will take for the grant. I have to serve 3 months of notice period in my current company. I am planning to put papers on March 1st hoping that I will get grant by May. Does this work ? any ideas please.


----------



## bibamundaa

Hi guys, 

I got first contact by CO, asking for pcc, medicals for me and my wife. But I want to inform CO that my wife is pregnant and to hold the case until baby is born.
1. How to contact CO , is there any email ??
2. Do I need to upload form 1022 as well ??

Pls advise.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## syedusman1

bharathi039 said:


> I am in same position as yours, but it was US rejected my B1 visa.. Most of times, embassy will not disclose the accurate rejection reasons in short term visa. Having said that, you can disclose what ever information you are provided.
> 
> In my case, I have just entered as 'Visa denied under section 214(b)' - This is the generic rejection that US embassy provides. Likewise, you can check with Saudi embassy to get any generic sections to note..


Actually the only way to contact with embassy is via the authorized agent (only one), and the agency itself says embassy never provide reason. The embassy has not put any stamp on passport, returned all docs/Photocopies, it seems they have not even opened it  .....

what agency have informed me is their opinion, so i am confused whether to write whole story in the additional notes or not.


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

syedusman1 said:


> I have lodged my visa on 21st Jan 2016, right after an hour i received the invitation
> My concern is i have recently been denied of Commercial Visit to Saudi Arabia. My company was sending me for a software installation. The Saudi Embassy has not informed me any reason, why they have denied this. I went to the Authorized Saudi embassy visa agent to get more information, but they said, Saudi Embassy provide no information when they deny the visa. He told me *verbally* after investigating my documents, that the Saudi company should be of same profession as yours (Software/IT industry), and as it's not the case (SAUDI is oil company), so it could be a reason. He informed me you need another type of visit visa, if you want to go saudia for this company.
> 
> Now i have to write this in my FORM 80, and as there is no official wording, i am confused how to proceed ahead on it. Shall i write this all in the additional notes? or is it good, if i say no reason provided?


better avoid disclosing any ambiguous information ... visit refusal or visa refusal ll create a issue regarding ur character assessment. better avoid.


----------



## syedusman1

*Form-80 Business Visit Refusal*



andreyx108b said:


> I would write an explanation like you did before.


So i will write simply "No reason provided" by embassy but at end, in Additional information section i can explain the verbal talk with the agent. is this you are referring to?
Thanks


----------



## Abegail

*skill assessment*

hello everyone!

Im new here.. please guide me 

I would like to know how long normally does skill assessment takes place? I lodged nov. 12 for HR Adviser, until now I didn't get the result.


----------



## Vardhan16

Usually it takes 2 -4 weeks


----------



## qliz

VISA lodged on 29.01.2016, so far the CO allocated for 20-Jan right? Just a quick question , PR wouldn't have any priority lane for custom check in at the airport right ? We will be still under the foreigner line ?


----------



## ravi_sk

Hello
I filed my visa on 8th january 2016 and my CO was allotted on 20th january. 
CO asked to send my PCC and medicals. I sent the requested documents on 25th of this month and I haven't heard back from the CO after that.

1) He did not request me to send any other employment related documents and form 80. Does this mean that the CO is satisfied with my employment documents and I can get grant after this?

2)Will the CO go for any employment verification after this or will he request for form 80 and any other documents after this?

Fingers crossed about the outcome and I'd happy to hear to any advice.


----------



## Hi105

Hi All,
Please help with following query. It is urgent.
Address mentioned in my wife's passport is different as that of address mentioned in my passport.
Would it pose any problems during 189 visa processing/grant?


----------



## rahulnair

Hi105 said:


> Hi All,
> Please help with following query. It is urgent.
> Address mentioned in my wife's passport is different as that of address mentioned in my passport.
> Would it pose any problems during 189 visa processing/grant?




No it won't be a problem


----------



## aussieby2016

Guys I need one help.....I had undergone my medicals on 23rd jan 2016 and today I received a message under 'view health assessment tab' stating the following:

"A Medical Officer has determined that additional health information is required to determine whether this person meets the health requirement for the visa subclass specified. Further information will be provided by the department or the department's migration medical service provider. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."

Can anyone help or share their experience related to similar updates given by DIBP regarding health assessment? :juggle::juggle:


----------



## Digvijayl

Hi,

Just passing on information, please send your scores to DIBP as i have been asked the scores to be sent to them

Thanks


----------



## msr83

aussieby2016 said:


> Guys I need one help.....I had undergone my medicals on 23rd jan 2016 and today I received a message under 'view health assessment tab' stating the following:
> 
> "A Medical Officer has determined that additional health information is required to determine whether this person meets the health requirement for the visa subclass specified. Further information will be provided by the department or the department's migration medical service provider. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."
> 
> Can anyone help or share their experience related to similar updates given by DIBP regarding health assessment? :juggle::juggle:


They might ask you for additional medical tests or to complete form 815 Health undertaking..

check at emedical for medical test requirements. https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## Rizwan125

*OnShore 233512 Mechanical Engineer*

Hi folks,

Any one who has launched onshore application.I have front uploaded all docs including medical as well on 23/01/2015

Any prediction for case officer because currently i am on bridging visa(its for onshore applicants)

Regards

Rizwan


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed

Rizwan125 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Any one who has launched onshore application.I have front uploaded all docs including medical as well on 23/01/2015
> 
> Any prediction for case officer because currently i am on bridging visa(its for onshore applicants)
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rizwan


Hi Rizwan,

I just lodged it today, since I have a current student visa active my bridging is not effect, I am also uploading everything upfront, will do the medicals next week. 

Regards,
Waqas


----------



## xehny

Received my *Grant* today (02.02.2016), Alhamdulillah.


----------



## anmolk

Congrats xehny...

Lodged my application on 12th January.. all documents uploaded..
still waiting for grant..
CO not allocated yet :weary:


----------



## sameer4oz

Hi,

While uploading docs, do we need to notarize the payslips and tax returns? Reason being these are always in black n white?


----------



## xehny

sameer4oz said:


> Hi,
> 
> While uploading docs, do we need to notarize the payslips and tax returns? Reason being these are always in black n white?


I had mine only attested. I didn't notarize any of the docs.
Hope it helps.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed

xehny said:


> Received my *Grant* today (02.02.2016), Alhamdulillah.


Congrats bro...


----------



## xehny

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Congrats bro...


Thanks bruv!


----------



## simon.ghosh

I have lodged my application, while getting the medical examination done came to know that my wife (who is dependant applicant) has diabetes. How much impact will it have on my visa application?


----------



## Digvijayl

Hey congrats man, just a small question,did you upload your ielts scorecard or did you directly sent it to DIBP?

Thanks


----------



## sameer4oz

xehny said:


> Thanks bruv!


Hi Xehny,

Could you help me with the details on how to load all the documents upfront. I have my PCC already.

Needed clarity on medicals, the site mentioned, u need to generate HAP Id only if the VISA is not lodged. If thats the case once the HAP Id is generated, we can lodge the VISA and do the medicals as per the appointment?

Did you do form 80 also?


----------



## xehny

Digvijayl said:


> Hey congrats man, just a small question,did you upload your ielts scorecard or did you directly sent it to DIBP?
> 
> Thanks


I have uploaded color scanned copy of my IELTS scorecard.


----------



## xehny

sameer4oz said:


> Hi Xehny,
> 
> Could you help me with the details on how to load all the documents upfront. I have my PCC already.
> 
> Needed clarity on medicals, the site mentioned, u need to generate HAP Id only if the VISA is not lodged. If thats the case once the HAP Id is generated, we can lodge the VISA and do the medicals as per the appointment?
> 
> Did you do form 80 also?


You may get your medical done before or after you lodge your visa, it's up to you.
You could only upload the docs once you have lodged your visa (i.e. after you've paid your fee).

Yeah, I did submit Form 80 upfront.
Hope it helps.


----------



## kaeel

Hi,

A quick help needed. My student visa expires on 15 March 2016. I am on my vacation away from Australia at this moment and have received my invitation. Because I am in my homecountry for vacation, I was thinking of doing the police clearance here as well but I was told that the requirement has to prompted via the immi account.

Now if i were to go ahead and lodge the application for my 189, will my existing student visa be revoked? I am asking this as I have a job to attend to in April and would not want to risk having my existing visa cancelled before I am in Australia physically.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vikaschandra

sameer4oz said:


> Hi Xehny,
> 
> Could you help me with the details on how to load all the documents upfront. I have my PCC already.
> 
> Needed clarity on medicals, the site mentioned, u need to generate HAP Id only if the VISA is not lodged. If thats the case once the HAP Id is generated, we can lodge the VISA and do the medicals as per the appointment?
> 
> Did you do form 80 also?


Hi sameer you will have the option to upload documents once the visa fees is paid. For medicals check the below link (explains the process of getting medicals done before lodging the visa and after lodging the visa) 

Arranging a health examination

Form 80 is almost always requested by the CO so if you are aspiring for direct grant fill and uplod form 80 for self and spouse(if imcluded in the application) also if you wish you Can upload form 1221


----------



## itsmejai

Hi Friends,

I have a query. Initially I got invite for 190. I proceeded with it and created ImmiAccount with the respective mail id. But the visa fee is not paid and application is not yet submitted.
But, today I got invite for 189. Can I proceed creating new immiaccount for this 189 visa.?

Any suggestion?

Thanks in advance!!!!

Regards,
Jai

===================
189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
190 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
11/07/2015 -- IELTS (Proficient)
18/09/2015 -- EOI 189 Submitted (60 points)
08/11/2015 -- EOI 190 Submitted (65 Points)
26/11/2015 -- Invitation(NSW SS)
04/12/2015 -- Applied for Nomination
19/01/2016 -- Application approved
29/01/2016 -- PCC done
02/02/2016 -- Invited for 189


----------



## Theshi

we are encouraged with all the positive feedback on this forum....we just lodged our visa application, booking meds between tomorrow and next week.....the waiting begins.....


----------



## andreyx108b

Theshi said:


> we are encouraged with all the positive feedback on this forum....we just lodged our visa application, booking meds between tomorrow and next week.....the waiting begins.....


May the grant be with you! Soon!)


----------



## Theshi

thanks audrey:fingerscrossed:


----------



## OZboy123

kaeel said:


> Hi,
> 
> A quick help needed. My student visa expires on 15 March 2016. I am on my vacation away from Australia at this moment and have received my invitation. Because I am in my homecountry for vacation, I was thinking of doing the police clearance here as well but I was told that the requirement has to prompted via the immi account.
> 
> Now if i were to go ahead and lodge the application for my 189, will my existing student visa be revoked? I am asking this as I have a job to attend to in April and would not want to risk having my existing visa cancelled before I am in Australia physically.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


No. Student visa will only be cancelled after decision is made on your 189 visa application (after you lodge it) before 15th March. 
However you need to be present in Australia when you lodge 189 visa for getting bridging visa to remain in Australia after 15th March.


----------



## Buried_in_PaperWork

In 189 visa application employment history page total employment years must be mentioned or 
only the employment (reduced number of years ) that is considered skilled by the assessing authority must be mentioned ?


----------



## ketheess

Got visa yesterday 

Lodged on 15/01/2016
Granted on 02/02/2016
onshore
GSM Brisbane


----------



## OZboy123

Buried_in_PaperWork said:


> In 189 visa application employment history page total employment years must be mentioned or
> only the employment (reduced number of years ) that is considered skilled by the assessing authority must be mentioned ?


Total (actual) employment history must be mentioned.


----------



## rahulnair

ketheess said:


> Got visa yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lodged on 15/01/2016
> 
> 
> Granted on 02/02/2016
> 
> 
> onshore
> 
> 
> GSM Brisbane




Congratulations! All the best for the steps ahead


----------



## karthikr

Hey Guys, 

In Form 80 : Part G – Education - 20th Question : Give details of all tertiary education and qualifications

Should we include from 1st-10th class as well? Or 8th to 10th is fine as it falls under secondary education. Please provide your inputs.


----------



## Yograj

ketheess said:


> Got visa yesterday
> 
> Lodged on 15/01/2016
> Granted on 02/02/2016
> onshore
> GSM Brisbane


Congratulations


----------



## gaus

ketheess said:


> Got visa yesterday
> 
> Lodged on 15/01/2016
> Granted on 02/02/2016
> onshore
> GSM Brisbane


Congratulations!!! All the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## bharathi039

Guys, 

I have lodged my visa on 26th Jan and uploaded all docs(except Meds & PCC). I am just waiting for CO to be assigned till I start my Medicals and PCC. However, I have generated the HapID from Immiaccount. Will this delay CO getting assigned to my profile? ( I was just speculating, since I have generated Hap ID, will DIBP count on me for my Medical reports before assigning CO).

If at all, will it create any confusion if CO request for medicals later(if CO provides with different Hap ID)?

TIA.


----------



## Digvijayl

gaus said:


> Congratulations!!! All the best!
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


Hey Gaus,

I just saw your timeline, you have been waiting for the grant from a very long time, is there any specific reason for that?

Thanks


----------



## Prasanna.nagaraja

*Invitation - What next??*

Hello All, I got the invite yesterday, will talk to consultancy and apply in the near time.
What is next??

__________________
Pte: 73+|EOI: AUG 15|INVITE: 2nd Feb 16| Visa lodged:?????


----------



## gaus

Digvijayl said:


> Hey Gaus,
> 
> I just saw your timeline, you have been waiting for the grant from a very long time, is there any specific reason for that?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Digvijay 

None that I'm aware off. I guess I'm one of those whose file got lost under the pile . I front loaded all documents and was not requested anything else. Keeping my hope alive.

Regards

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Digvijayl

gaus said:


> Hi Digvijay
> 
> None that I'm aware off. I guess I'm one of those whose file got lost under the pile . I front loaded all documents and was not requested anything else. Keeping my hope alive.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


Man this is way beyond the time frame also, did you contact your case officer?


----------



## sandipgp

gaus said:


> Hi Digvijay
> 
> None that I'm aware off. I guess I'm one of those whose file got lost under the pile . I front loaded all documents and was not requested anything else. Keeping my hope alive.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


Mate why dont you call them?


----------



## cozmopravesh

bharathi039 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 26th Jan and uploaded all docs(except Meds & PCC). I am just waiting for CO to be assigned till I start my Medicals and PCC. However, I have generated the HapID from Immiaccount. Will this delay CO getting assigned to my profile? ( I was just speculating, since I have generated Hap ID, will DIBP count on me for my Medical reports before assigning CO).
> 
> If at all, will it create any confusion if CO request for medicals later(if CO provides with different Hap ID)?
> 
> TIA.


Hi Bharathi, No, It wont affect your CO assignment. It's better to go for Medicals and PCC right away and attempt for direct grant instead of waiting for CO to ask for that.


----------



## cozmopravesh

karthikr said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> In Form 80 : Part G – Education - 20th Question : Give details of all tertiary education and qualifications
> 
> Should we include from 1st-10th class as well? Or 8th to 10th is fine as it falls under secondary education. Please provide your inputs.



Older Form 80 required education history since class 1st. In newer version, no need to put school history, Just need to mention your graduation or P.G. education history. 
I did the same.


----------



## cozmopravesh

Buried_in_PaperWork said:


> In 189 visa application employment history page total employment years must be mentioned or
> only the employment (reduced number of years ) that is considered skilled by the assessing authority must be mentioned ?



I put only the employment which was considered skilled and later uploaded the docs for those years only. In Form 80 you need to put all your employment and education history.

Hope it helps.


----------



## cozmopravesh

ketheess said:


> Got visa yesterday
> 
> Lodged on 15/01/2016
> Granted on 02/02/2016
> onshore
> GSM Brisbane



Many many congrats mate for such a quick grant. Enjoy lane:


----------



## rajeshrpjha

Hey guys need expert advice here. Please help me on this.

I received the invite yeaterday (2nd Feb, 2016) for 189 which was a surprise as I was to loose my age point on 30th dec 2015 and my EOI would have gone down to 55.

However now that I have received the invite what shall I do, shall i go ahead and losge the application or there is a chance that my application might get rejected.

Also when i go to skill select site it still shows 60 point even in my point break up. 

Please advice what to do.


----------



## ram040479

rajeshrpjha said:


> Hey guys need expert advice here. Please help me on this.
> 
> I received the invite yeaterday (2nd Feb, 2016) for 189 which was a surprise as I was to loose my age point on 30th dec 2015 and my EOI would have gone down to 55.
> 
> However now that I have received the invite what shall I do, shall i go ahead and losge the application or there is a chance that my application might get rejected.
> 
> Also when i go to skill select site it still shows 60 point even in my point break up.
> 
> Please advice what to do.


Once you receive your invite, there is nothing to stop you as the same has been generated based on their assessment that you are eligible. Ensure that you submit the documents matching your points score


----------



## ram040479

bharathi039 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 26th Jan and uploaded all docs(except Meds & PCC). I am just waiting for CO to be assigned till I start my Medicals and PCC. However, I have generated the HapID from Immiaccount. Will this delay CO getting assigned to my profile? ( I was just speculating, since I have generated Hap ID, will DIBP count on me for my Medical reports before assigning CO).
> 
> If at all, will it create any confusion if CO request for medicals later(if CO provides with different Hap ID)?
> 
> TIA.


Bharathi

If I may ask you, when you say lodged your visa, that means you have done the following

Paid the visa fees
Uploaded all documents
Then generated HAP ID 

Is that correct ?

My intention is to upload the medicals as well as all my documents are ready. But I am confused as to when and how to generate the HAP id


----------



## gaus

Yeah! Digvijay and Sandip... tried that last week after the 90 days were over, I was told the file is processing.


----------



## gaus

Digvijayl said:


> Man this is way beyond the time frame also, did you contact your case officer?





sandipgp said:


> Mate why dont you call them?


Yeah! Digvijay and Sandip... tried that last week after the 90 days were over, I was told the file is processing.


----------



## Lakhshmi

Hi All,

I have lodged the visa on 16th Dec 2015 and uploaded all docs by 19th & 20th Dec 2015. Also, uploaded the PCC and health clearance completed on 20th Jan 2016. Still, the status is Application received and didn't get any notification on CO allotment. Can anybody help me how to proceed now ? Is there anything i have missed ?


----------



## itsmejai

Hi Friends,

This is regarding National identity documents. I'm submitting passport and pancard under this category. My father name in pancard and passport are not same. Small mistake. In passport it is "Ravindra" and in Pancard it is "Raveendra".

Will there be any problem? Please suggest

Regards,
Jai.


----------



## msr83

Lakhshmi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged the visa on 16th Dec 2015 and uploaded all docs by 19th & 20th Dec 2015. Also, uploaded the PCC and health clearance completed on 20th Jan 2016. Still, the status is Application received and didn't get any notification on CO allotment. Can anybody help me how to proceed now ? Is there anything i have missed ?


Your application might being processing stage and don't required to submit any documents...


----------



## mustafa makram

hey guys,

does previous visa refusals affect the outcome of the application?

i have 573 (higher education) visa refusal on 26th December, and i already lodged my 190 visa..

please share your thoughts and previous experiences.


----------



## vikaschandra

ketheess said:


> Got visa yesterday
> 
> Lodged on 15/01/2016
> Granted on 02/02/2016
> onshore
> GSM Brisbane


Congratualtions ketheess that was pretty quick.


----------



## ram040479

itsmejai said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> This is regarding National identity documents. I'm submitting passport and pancard under this category. My father name in pancard and passport are not same. Small mistake. In passport it is "Ravindra" and in Pancard it is "Raveendra".
> 
> Will there be any problem? Please suggest
> 
> Regards,
> Jai.


Why take chances ? Why dont you submit something else such as your birth certificate or any other document that has the name matching. These are visa applications, so better not to take chances


----------



## alfancay

xehny said:


> Received my *Grant* today (02.02.2016), Alhamdulillah.


Congrats


----------



## itsmejai

ram040479 said:


> Why take chances ? Why dont you submit something else such as your birth certificate or any other document that has the name matching. These are visa applications, so better not to take chances


Yeah, but I do not have birth certificate. Thats the problem. Will it be fine if I only submit passport as National identity document?


----------



## ram040479

itsmejai said:


> Yeah, but I do not have birth certificate. Thats the problem. Will it be fine if I only submit passport as National identity document?


Should be fine


----------



## itsmejai

ram040479 said:


> Should be fine



Thanks mate!!!


----------



## vikaschandra

ram040479 said:


> Bharathi
> 
> If I may ask you, when you say lodged your visa, that means you have done the following
> 
> Paid the visa fees
> Uploaded all documents
> Then generated HAP ID
> 
> Is that correct ?
> 
> My intention is to upload the medicals as well as all my documents are ready. But I am confused as to when and how to generate the HAP id


Ram their are two ways of generating HAP Id one before lodging visa and one after making payments follow the link below to get detailed information

Arranging a health examination


----------



## gd2015

itsmejai said:


> Yeah, but I do not have birth certificate. Thats the problem. Will it be fine if I only submit passport as National identity document?


well in my case I uploaded class 10th marksheet and passport for evidence of birth for my partner. Still CO asked me for birth certificate.
I would suggest you to get your birth certificate in english and upload asap. As per seniors birth certificate is required by DIBP in most of the cases.


----------



## M R

Got the invite today for 189 . had applied with 65 points on 25th Jan 2016.

Mechanical engineer 233512


----------



## bharathi039

ram040479 said:


> Bharathi
> 
> If I may ask you, when you say lodged your visa, that means you have done the following
> 
> Paid the visa fees
> Uploaded all documents
> Then generated HAP ID
> 
> Is that correct ?
> 
> My intention is to upload the medicals as well as all my documents are ready. But I am confused as to when and how to generate the HAP id


Yes.. You are correct. Also, I have scheduled my PCC today for 10/Feb and will take medical test next week. Even I was in confusion whether I should have generated the HAP before or after CO allocation. But, it looks like there is no problem with that. After all, I can think about direct grant in this case.. 

I would suggest you to start uploading your documents one by one (except Meds and PCC) as of now.

My only concern was, I was able to see many guys are waiting for first CO Contact since long time(specifically those who frontloaded all docs incl meds and PCC). So, I was wondering, will that add any factor to it..(This is just my observation).


----------



## ram040479

bharathi039 said:


> Yes.. You are correct. Also, I have scheduled my PCC today for 10/Feb and will take medical test next week. Even I was in confusion whether I should have generated the HAP before or after CO allocation. But, it looks like there is no problem with that. After all, I can think about direct grant in this case..
> 
> I would suggest you to start uploading your documents one by one (except Meds and PCC) as of now.
> 
> My only concern was, I was able to see many guys are waiting for first CO Contact since long time(specifically those who frontloaded all docs except meds and PCC). So, I was wondering, will that add any factor to it..(This is just my observation).


Thanks for the response. I have scheduled mine as well for 10th in Bangalore. Tomorrow going to PSK for my children passports. I think that should be ready by next week, then PCC. Then I will start uploading all the documents.


----------



## Aussiecorey

*Direct Grant Visa Received*

Hi everybody I have been a lurker here for quite sometime, but I am posting to give hope to everybody.

I received my grant today, and I think it is one of the speediest grant ever given, which makes me the happiest man alive right now.

I will post what I have uploaded and the timeline for everybody's benefit.

I applied for an EOI with 60 points and no employment points.

Documents uploaded:

Form 80
Form 1221
Passport
45x35mm Photograph
Character Statutory Declaration
AITSL Skill Assessment
Australian Bachelor Degree
Italian and Australian PCC
Birth Certificate
2 Form 1023 for few mistakes I made in the application (minor mistakes, but still I added absolutely every single thing I knew it would matter in the end)

Timeline:

AITSL Assessment: 19 January 2016
EOI Submitted: 19 January 2016
EOI received: 22 January 2016
Visa Application: 22 January 2016 - All documents Front loaded
Direct Grant Visa: 3 February 2016

Good luck with your visa, I really hope many of you will have such good news soon.

I am updating my case on the Immi Tracker as well.

CIAO!!!

Edit: My GSM Team was the Adelaide one


----------



## vikaschandra

Aussiecorey said:


> Hi everybody I have been a lurker here for quite sometime, but I am posting to give hope to everybody.
> 
> I received my grant today, and I think it is one of the speediest grant ever given, which makes me the happiest man alive right now.
> 
> I will post what I have uploaded and the timeline for everybody's benefit.
> 
> I applied for an EOI with 60 points and no employment points.
> 
> Documents uploaded:
> 
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> Passport
> 45x35mm Photograph
> Character Statutory Declaration
> AITSL Skill Assessment
> Australian Bachelor Degree
> Italian and Australian PCC
> Birth Certificate
> 2 Form 1023 for few mistakes I made in the application (minor mistakes, but still I added absolutely every single thing I knew it would matter in the end)
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> AITSL Assessment: 19 January 2016
> EOI Submitted: 19 January 2016
> EOI received: 22 January 2016
> Visa Application: 22 January 2016 - All documents Front loaded
> Direct Grant Visa: 3 February 2016
> 
> Good luck with your visa, I really hope many of you will have such good news soon.
> 
> I am updating my case on the Immi Tracker as well.
> 
> CIAO!!!
> 
> Edit: My GSM Team was the Adelaide one


Congratulations Aussiecorey indeed it is one of the fastest grant seen on the forum. Best wishes for your future endevors


----------



## gaus

Aussiecorey said:


> Hi everybody I have been a lurker here for quite sometime, but I am posting to give hope to everybody.
> 
> I received my grant today, and I think it is one of the speediest grant ever given, which makes me the happiest man alive right now.
> 
> I will post what I have uploaded and the timeline for everybody's benefit.
> 
> I applied for an EOI with 60 points and no employment points.
> 
> Documents uploaded:
> 
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> Passport
> 45x35mm Photograph
> Character Statutory Declaration
> AITSL Skill Assessment
> Australian Bachelor Degree
> Italian and Australian PCC
> Birth Certificate
> 2 Form 1023 for few mistakes I made in the application (minor mistakes, but still I added absolutely every single thing I knew it would matter in the end)
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> AITSL Assessment: 19 January 2016
> EOI Submitted: 19 January 2016
> EOI received: 22 January 2016
> Visa Application: 22 January 2016 - All documents Front loaded
> Direct Grant Visa: 3 February 2016
> 
> Good luck with your visa, I really hope many of you will have such good news soon.
> 
> I am updating my case on the Immi Tracker as well.
> 
> CIAO!!!
> 
> Edit: My GSM Team was the Adelaide one


Congratulations!!! That's really fast.. all the best!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## krish4aus

Hi Friends - After a short break, back to the forum and subscribing to this thread.. 
I'm in the process of document collection, a couple of documents still pending. 
Should we pay the fees first then start uploading documents in DIBP?


----------



## andreyx108b

Aussiecorey said:


> Hi everybody I have been a lurker here for quite sometime, but I am posting to give hope to everybody. I received my grant today, and I think it is one of the speediest grant ever given, which makes me the happiest man alive right now. I will post what I have uploaded and the timeline for everybody's benefit. I applied for an EOI with 60 points and no employment points. Documents uploaded: Form 80 Form 1221 Passport 45x35mm Photograph Character Statutory Declaration AITSL Skill Assessment Australian Bachelor Degree Italian and Australian PCC Birth Certificate 2 Form 1023 for few mistakes I made in the application (minor mistakes, but still I added absolutely every single thing I knew it would matter in the end) Timeline: AITSL Assessment: 19 January 2016 EOI Submitted: 19 January 2016 EOI received: 22 January 2016 Visa Application: 22 January 2016 - All documents Front loaded Direct Grant Visa: 3 February 2016 Good luck with your visa, I really hope many of you will have such good news soon. I am updating my case on the Immi Tracker as well. CIAO!!! Edit: My GSM Team was the Adelaide one


 Congrats! Thank you for updating the immitracker!)


----------



## bharathi039

krish4aus said:


> Hi Friends - After a short break, back to the forum and subscribing to this thread..
> I'm in the process of document collection, a couple of documents still pending.
> Should we pay the fees first then start uploading documents in DIBP?


Welcome back Krish.. ..

Yes. You need to pay the fee to DIBP and then only you can upload the docs..


----------



## rahulnair

Aussiecorey said:


> Hi everybody I have been a lurker here for quite sometime, but I am posting to give hope to everybody.
> 
> I received my grant today, and I think it is one of the speediest grant ever given, which makes me the happiest man alive right now.
> 
> I will post what I have uploaded and the timeline for everybody's benefit.
> 
> I applied for an EOI with 60 points and no employment points.
> 
> Documents uploaded:
> 
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> Passport
> 45x35mm Photograph
> Character Statutory Declaration
> AITSL Skill Assessment
> Australian Bachelor Degree
> Italian and Australian PCC
> Birth Certificate
> 2 Form 1023 for few mistakes I made in the application (minor mistakes, but still I added absolutely every single thing I knew it would matter in the end)
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> AITSL Assessment: 19 January 2016
> EOI Submitted: 19 January 2016
> EOI received: 22 January 2016
> Visa Application: 22 January 2016 - All documents Front loaded
> Direct Grant Visa: 3 February 2016
> 
> Good luck with your visa, I really hope many of you will have such good news soon.
> 
> I am updating my case on the Immi Tracker as well.
> 
> CIAO!!!
> 
> Edit: My GSM Team was the Adelaide one




Congratulations and all the best!


----------



## krish4aus

bharathi039 said:


> Welcome back Krish.. ..
> 
> Yes. You need to pay the fee to DIBP and then only you can upload the docs..


Thanks Bharathi, hope you have collected all documents and gearing up for a direct grant.

Good luck to you!!


----------



## happie2012

Aussiecorey said:


> Hi everybody I have been a lurker here for quite sometime, but I am posting to give hope to everybody.
> 
> I received my grant today, and I think it is one of the speediest grant ever given, which makes me the happiest man alive right now.
> 
> I will post what I have uploaded and the timeline for everybody's benefit.
> 
> I applied for an EOI with 60 points and no employment points.
> 
> Documents uploaded:
> 
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> Passport
> 45x35mm Photograph
> Character Statutory Declaration
> AITSL Skill Assessment
> Australian Bachelor Degree
> Italian and Australian PCC
> Birth Certificate
> 2 Form 1023 for few mistakes I made in the application (minor mistakes, but still I added absolutely every single thing I knew it would matter in the end)
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> AITSL Assessment: 19 January 2016
> EOI Submitted: 19 January 2016
> EOI received: 22 January 2016
> Visa Application: 22 January 2016 - All documents Front loaded
> Direct Grant Visa: 3 February 2016
> 
> Good luck with your visa, I really hope many of you will have such good news soon.
> 
> I am updating my case on the Immi Tracker as well.
> 
> CIAO!!!
> 
> Edit: My GSM Team was the Adelaide one


Congrats! Tats super fast!!!!!     Glad you escaped the long wait


----------



## ram040479

krish4aus said:


> Hi Friends - After a short break, back to the forum and subscribing to this thread..
> I'm in the process of document collection, a couple of documents still pending.
> Should we pay the fees first then start uploading documents in DIBP?


Welcome Krish

Me too waiting for some main documents. Expecting to lodge by Feb 22nd.


----------



## xehny

Buried_in_PaperWork said:


> In 189 visa application employment history page total employment years must be mentioned or
> only the employment (reduced number of years ) that is considered skilled by the assessing authority must be mentioned ?


I mentioned the reduced number of years considered by ACS (in my case).


----------



## Alhad

*Question on PCCs and Docs*

Hi all,

I have now all the documents prepared except for PCCs - UK and India.
I have a question, I can Apply Visa now with all the documentation?
And PCCs can be sumbitted later once obtained?

I was invited on 8th Jan round. So I should initiate the Visa application before 8th March or do I need to upload everything by 8th March including PCCs?

Please let know.

Cheers,
A


----------



## mustafa makram

hey guys,

does previous visa refusals affect the outcome of the application?

i have 573 (higher education) visa refusal on 26th December, and i already lodged my 190 visa on 31/1/2016..

please share your thoughts and previous experiences.


----------



## bharathi039

Alhad said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have now all the documents prepared except for PCCs - UK and India.
> I have a question, I can Apply Visa now with all the documentation?
> And PCCs can be sumbitted later once obtained?
> 
> I was invited on 8th Jan round. So I should initiate the Visa application before 8th March or do I need to upload everything by 8th March including PCCs?
> 
> Please let know.
> 
> Cheers,
> A


Yes. You can lodge your visa and later upload the documents(or upload partial set of docs). Initial step is to Apply your Visa and pay the fee.. Docs upload (incl pcc) will be followed later. 

You need to do the first part(Apply Visa) before March 8(60 days from your invite). There is no constraint that you must upload all docs by 8th March.. 

But, remember once you have lodged your Visa, CO will be assigned to your application and he/she will ask for any missing documents which must be provided with in stipulated time frame.


----------



## andreyx108b

mustafa makram said:


> hey guys, does previous visa refusals affect the outcome of the application? i have 573 (higher education) visa refusal on 26th December, and i already lodged my 190 visa on 31/1/2016.. please share your thoughts and previous experiences.


Depending on the reason.


----------



## kumar.ram2736

Hi Guys, 
I am a software testing professional, my ACS skill assessment is done for software engineer, I have been promoted recently as test lead, but my positive skill assessment is for senior software engineer designation....For form 80 what designation shall I mention...does designation matters for visa grant ?


----------



## rahulnair

kumar.ram2736 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am a software testing professional, my ACS skill assessment is done for software engineer, I have been promoted recently as test lead, but my positive skill assessment is for senior software engineer designation....For form 80 what designation shall I mention...does designation matters for visa grant ?




No.


----------



## Mahesh16389

Alhad said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have now all the documents prepared except for PCCs - UK and India.
> I have a question, I can Apply Visa now with all the documentation?
> And PCCs can be sumbitted later once obtained?
> 
> I was invited on 8th Jan round. So I should initiate the Visa application before 8th March or do I need to upload everything by 8th March including PCCs?
> 
> Please let know.
> 
> Cheers,
> A



Yes ...you can apply for Visa before you get your PCC. Once they ask you for PCC and Medical then you have to submit those docs. However I have following suggestions based on my own experience and considering you are in India:

1. India PCC is quite simple and quick process once you apply on line they will give you appointment date. On that day you need to go to Passport office complete few formalities and they will give you your PCC on the spot. Hence you dont need to hurry for India PCC.

2. As far UK PCC is concerned application process is simple however PCC delivery can be time consuming. £45 is ACRO's standard application fee in which you need to select delivery option £48 or £10 or Free. I selected free option waited for more than a month did not receive anything called them in UK paid £48 and UK PCC was delivered within 40 hours. Hence please apply for UK PCC asap an dplease go for £10 or £48 options...dont wait applying Visa as sooner or later you are going to apply for Visa.

Hope this helps.


----------



## alfancay

Update: Co has been assigned today and requested PCCs, Medicals,Form 80,26,160..


----------



## anoop_vn

Mahesh16389 said:


> Yes ...you can apply for Visa before you get your PCC. Once they ask you for PCC and Medical then you have to submit those docs. However I have following suggestions based on my own experience and considering you are in India:
> 
> 1. India PCC is quite simple and quick process once you apply on line they will give you appointment date. On that day you need to go to Passport office complete few formalities and they will give you your PCC on the spot. Hence you dont need to hurry for India PCC.
> 
> 2. As far UK PCC is concerned application process is simple however PCC delivery can be time consuming. £45 is ACRO's standard application fee in which you need to select delivery option £48 or £10 or Free. I selected free option waited for more than a month did not receive anything called them in UK paid £48 and UK PCC was delivered within 40 hours. Hence please apply for UK PCC asap an dplease go for £10 or £48 options...dont wait applying Visa as sooner or later you are going to apply for Visa.
> 
> Hope this helps.


If you take the premium postage service you will recieve the UK Pcc with in 3 to 4 days. I think the total will be about 80 GBP. I applied on 9th dec. and got the PCC on 12th Dec.


----------



## anoop_vn

ginni said:


> I think that PCC and Medicals are submitted after application submission. I am also at the same stage, I have applied for PCC India and waiting for that.


Indian PCC can be applied once you log application. Medicals can be done after your HAP ID is generated, which is after the Visa log.


----------



## M R

Hi,

My query is related to PCC 

I have my permanent address in my passport but have been working in a different state in India ; can anyone from India guide me which passport office I should contact , home state or the current one ?


233512 Mechanical Engineer (65 Points) 
CDR applied (fast track): 18/01/2016 EA outcome : 25-01-2016 EOI : 25-01-2016 Invitation: 02-02-2016 Visa Lodged: xx-xx-2016 PCC: xx-xx-2016 Medical: xx-xx-2016 Visa Grant: xx-xx-2016


----------



## Jaz2804

*Private Medical*

Hi,

Am currently on 485 Visa and that needs me to have private medicals as a requirement. I was issued Bridging visa after lodging my PR on 23rd Jan 2016. 

Can i now cancel my private medicals (waste of money) and apply for medicare?

Please advise.

Thanks 

Jaz


----------



## rahulnair

M R said:


> Hi,
> 
> My query is related to PCC
> 
> I have my permanent address in my passport but have been working in a different state in India ; can anyone from India guide me which passport office I should contact , home state or the current one ?
> 
> 
> 233512 Mechanical Engineer (65 Points)
> CDR applied (fast track): 18/01/2016 EA outcome : 25-01-2016 EOI : 25-01-2016 Invitation: 02-02-2016 Visa Lodged: xx-xx-2016 PCC: xx-xx-2016 Medical: xx-xx-2016 Visa Grant: xx-xx-2016




The psk for the state you are currently residing in. Please refer to the PCC thread for more info


----------



## rahulnair

anoop_vn said:


> Indian PCC can be applied once you log application. Medicals can be done after your HAP ID is generated, which is after the Visa log.




There is nothing stopping applicants from going ahead with both before application. Just that the IED will be granted accordingly. In some cases the invitation letter is asked for PCC (didn't happen in my case though).


----------



## anmolk

Application lodged on 12th January
CO assigned today and requested for AFP check.
Although i have already uploaded all the documents upfront, i have no idea why he requested again.
I have uploaded it again and replied on mail to CO.

My query is, i applied for AFP in October. Is it possible that it is expired and CO is requesting for an updated one. Please suggest.

Thanks in advance

Cheers


----------



## rahulraju2008

anmolk said:


> Application lodged on 12th January
> CO assigned today and requested for AFP check.
> Although i have already uploaded all the documents upfront, i have no idea why he requested again.
> I have uploaded it again and replied on mail to CO.
> 
> My query is, i applied for AFP in October. Is it possible that it is expired and CO is requesting for an updated one. Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Cheers


There are several instances in this forum of documents being asked for which had already been uploaded upfront. 

No apparent reason for this other than the fact that they are trying to buy more time to process your application. But nothing to worry on this.


----------



## anmolk

Thanks alot for relieving my stress. :blush:


----------



## Jaz2804

*Expiry Date*

Hi All,

My first post in this forum.

Question:*
I got my invitation for 189 with 70 points on 22nd Jan 2016 and I uploaded all documents and paid fees on 23rd Jan 2016.

My Australian National Police Clearance expires on 11th Feb 2016 and*PR*Medicals which i took for TR expires on 2nd March 2016. I took both of these for my 485 TR visa.

Now will the Case Officer consider the date i uploaded the documents or the date he/she looks at my application and documents.

Please advise.

Thank you.

Regards,
Jaz


----------



## Digvijayl

Hi guys, 

After getting the medicals done, is it important to wait for the result of the health assessment to come, before clicking on the tab of information provided in the immi account?


----------



## M R

Thanks, Rahul


----------



## twid

I have bank statement, which is more than 10 pages, Do I need to notarize all the pages?


----------



## rahulraju2008

twid said:


> I have bank statement, which is more than 10 pages, Do I need to notarize all the pages?


not really, colour scanned copies will do.


----------



## twid

No notary is required I doubt it, because they ask attested copies. Also they don't ask for color copies black and white is I think fine with them.


rahulraju2008 said:


> not really, colour scanned copies will do.


----------



## andreyx108b

twid said:


> No notary is required I doubt it, because they ask attested copies. Also they don't ask for color copies black and white is I think fine with them.


No. Color copies of originals or certified.


----------



## OZboy123

Jaz2804 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am currently on 485 Visa and that needs me to have private medicals as a requirement. I was issued Bridging visa after lodging my PR on 23rd Jan 2016.
> 
> Can i now cancel my private medicals (waste of money) and apply for medicare?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jaz


Yes. Fill in form, 1oo points of Id, proof of PR application and visit any medicare office, you will get it within minutes.


----------



## krish4aus

Hi Friends,

Are you guys filling the form 80 online or fill it by pen. I read in a different forum that while saving some information is lost but not sure if it is the case with many applicants or one-off.


----------



## cozmopravesh

krish4aus said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Are you guys filling the form 80 online or fill it by pen. I read in a different forum that while saving some information is lost but not sure if it is the case with many applicants or one-off.



Download the Form 80 pdf.... take print out of Page No. 17 ( Signature page) ... fill the form 80 on computer... Scan the page No. 17 after your signature & date... merge it with the Form 80 and upload it.


----------



## gd2015

cozmopravesh said:


> Download the Form 80 pdf.... take print out of Page No. 17 ( Signature page) ... fill the form 80 on computer... Scan the page No. 17 after your signature & date... merge it with the Form 80 and upload it.


I did exactly the same thing.


----------



## stardustt07

Does anyone know how long overseas (singapore) PCC is valid for? I had one done last year (march) and wondering if it is valid for my application that i just lodged yesterday.

Also my australian PCC was done last January, does this mean i'll need a new one as i heard its 6 months expiry?

With my university degrees, is it possible for me to only upload the transcripts or do they need the degree scanned as well?


----------



## realwizard

Visa 189 - ANZSCO 221111 - 70 points
EOI 03-Dec-2015 | Invitation 22-Jan-2016 | Application 22-Jan-2016 | CO 02-Feb-2016
GSM Adelaide. PCCs, meds, and form 80 done in advance.

The CO did not request any documents, the letter just said _"This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required."_ Not sure if there are any implications.


----------



## Unswer

realwizard said:


> Visa 189 - ANZSCO 221111 - 70 points
> EOI 03-Dec-2015 | Invitation 22-Jan-2016 | Application 22-Jan-2016 | CO 02-Feb-2016
> GSM Adelaide. PCCs, meds, and form 80 done in advance.
> 
> The CO did not request any documents, the letter just said _"This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required."_ Not sure if there are any implications.


Hello mate. I received the same email.

I got a email with the subject line as 'IMMI Assessment Commence', and this letter shows that my 189 Visa has been allocated for 'further processing' as shown below. 

Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has been allocated for processing. This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.

This email is neither a direct grant nor any docs required further. Did you receive the same email when CO was allocated? Actually I had already uploaded all the docs before this email came. I don't claim any working experience in my case, although I provided an offer of my Australian part-time work.

My timeline:

08/01/2016: 189 EOI 65 invited
08/01/2016: Application lodged
15/01/2016: Health Examination Results Finalised
17/01/2016: Uploaded all the docs including PCC, Form 1221 & 80 and CV.
22/01/2016: Received email IMMI Assessment Commence letter from CO but it is neither direct grant nor additional doc required.

I have been waiting over 2 weeks for any further news but nothing comes.

I am sorry for having you read such a long message.


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

anmolk said:


> Thanks alot for relieving my stress. :blush:


AFP PCC is valid for 12 months ...


----------



## vikaschandra

Unswer said:


> Hello mate. I received the same email.
> 
> I got a email with the subject line as 'IMMI Assessment Commence', and this letter shows that my 189 Visa has been allocated for 'further processing' as shown below.
> 
> Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has been allocated for processing. This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.
> 
> This email is neither a direct grant nor any docs required further. Did you receive the same email when CO was allocated? Actually I had already uploaded all the docs before this email came. I don't claim any working experience in my case, although I provided an offer of my Australian part-time work.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> 08/01/2016: 189 EOI 65 invited
> 08/01/2016: Application lodged
> 15/01/2016: Health Examination Results Finalised
> 17/01/2016: Uploaded all the docs including PCC, Form 1221 & 80 and CV.
> 22/01/2016: Received email IMMI Assessment Commence letter from CO but it is neither direct grant nor additional doc required.
> 
> I have been waiting over 2 weeks for any further news but nothing comes.
> 
> I am sorry for having you read such a long message.


Unswer I have read this post of your on multiple thread multiple times. This is genera procedure of DIBP to acknowledge clients some might not receive it whereas some do. This does not mean you are put under exceptional scanner. 
My friend take a breath, relax you will have your grant soon.


----------



## xehny

twid said:


> I have bank statement, which is more than 10 pages, Do I need to notarize all the pages?


Color copies should work for you.
Make sure you have bank's stamp on each page.


----------



## Lakhshmi

msr83 said:


> Your application might being processing stage and don't required to submit any documents...


Thanks for your response..


----------



## sydk_aus

Hi guys ,

I recvd my 189 invite yest . havent lodged my visa application yet .

I am bit confused about health checkup thing . 
Since i am waiting till i have my funds in order for Visa fee ., I thought of doing my health checkup booking so i can generate my HAP ID

I have created my ImmiAccount and provided details for Health Assessment 
What would be next steps ? 
How do i generate Referral letter to book Appointment?

Thanks


----------



## Unswer

vikaschandra said:


> Unswer I have read this post of your on multiple thread multiple times. This is genera procedure of DIBP to acknowledge clients some might not receive it whereas some do. This does not mean you are put under exceptional scanner.
> My friend take a breath, relax you will have your grant soon.


Hahaha, I am sorry for cross-postings. I am too tense to keep calm these days and thus I could not sleep well in the evening and live peacefully in the morning. I become sensitive once I found someone who is subjected to the same situation like mine. Thank you for you encouragement and help. Hope everything goes well on our visa.👍


----------



## bharathi039

sydk_aus said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> I recvd my 189 invite yest . havent lodged my visa application yet .
> 
> I am bit confused about health checkup thing .
> Since i am waiting till i have my funds in order for Visa fee ., I thought of doing my health checkup booking so i can generate my HAP ID
> 
> I have created my ImmiAccount and provided details for Health Assessment
> What would be next steps ?
> How do i generate Referral letter to book Appointment?
> 
> Thanks


Was there an invitation round yesterday?? I dont see any update in DIBP page..


----------



## sydk_aus

bharathi039 said:


> Was there an invitation round yesterday?? I dont see any update in DIBP page..


They havent updated since 8th Jan round i guess . But yest round was total surprise for most of us . Though i was aware of few members predicting it to be on either 3rd or 5th .. I guess this forum has more info than DIBP site themselves


----------



## vikaschandra

Unswer said:


> Hahaha, I am sorry for cross-postings. I am too tense to keep calm these days and thus I could not sleep well in the evening and live peacefully in the morning. I become sensitive once I found someone who is subjected to the same situation like mine. Thank you for you encouragement and help. Hope everything goes well on our visa.👍


Unswer i can imagine what you must be feeling like to get an answer to your situation especially who are having similar case. Well dont worry you will get through it and have your PR soon. 

Thanks for encouraging me too


----------



## Yograj

Good Morning to all my dear friends!!
Today morning I have received golden email….
I would like to say thank you so much to EF and all members. Special thanks to Keeda…
I will pray to god that all my EF friend who are waiting for grant will get it soon.
Once again thanks.. For support and motivation…..
My time lime is as below.
Subclass 190 Radio Telecommunication Technician 313211 | Points 55+5 |
Invited for NSW Sponsorship: 17th October 2015.
NSW Sponsorship Approved: 31st October 2015.
Invited: 31st October 2015
Visa Applied: 1st November 2015 ( All Docs front Loaded, Form 80 form me, form 1221 for Wife)
1st CO Contacted: 3rd December 2015. Req for Spouse Language evidence. 
2nd CO Contacted: 23rd December 2015. ( VAC2 payment for spouse language)
GSM Adelaide.
Visa Grant: 5th February 2016.


----------



## vikaschandra

Yograj said:


> Good Morning to all my dear friends!!
> Today morning I have received golden email….
> I would like to say thank you so much to EF and all members. Special thanks to Keeda…
> I will pray to god that all my EF friend who are waiting for grant will get it soon.
> Once again thanks.. For support and motivation…..
> My time lime is as below.
> Subclass 190 Radio Telecommunication Technician 313211 | Points 55+5 |
> Invited for NSW Sponsorship: 17th October 2015.
> NSW Sponsorship Approved: 31st October 2015.
> Invited: 31st October 2015
> Visa Applied: 1st November 2015 ( All Docs front Loaded, Form 80 form me, form 1221 for Wife)
> 1st CO Contacted: 3rd December 2015. Req for Spouse Language evidence.
> 2nd CO Contacted: 23rd December 2015. ( VAC2 payment for spouse language)
> GSM Adelaide.
> Visa Grant: 5th February 2016.


Congratulations yograj. Best wishes for future endevors


----------



## mmon

Yograj said:


> Good Morning to all my dear friends!!
> Today morning I have received golden email….
> I would like to say thank you so much to EF and all members. Special thanks to Keeda…
> I will pray to god that all my EF friend who are waiting for grant will get it soon.
> Once again thanks.. For support and motivation…..
> My time lime is as below.
> Subclass 190 Radio Telecommunication Technician 313211 | Points 55+5 |
> Invited for NSW Sponsorship: 17th October 2015.
> NSW Sponsorship Approved: 31st October 2015.
> Invited: 31st October 2015
> Visa Applied: 1st November 2015 ( All Docs front Loaded, Form 80 form me, form 1221 for Wife)
> 1st CO Contacted: 3rd December 2015. Req for Spouse Language evidence.
> 2nd CO Contacted: 23rd December 2015. ( VAC2 payment for spouse language)
> GSM Adelaide.
> Visa Grant: 5th February 2016.


Congratulations mate! When did you submit your EOI?


----------



## tgphysics

Hello,

When I fill in the online form for SC189 lodgement, in Employment history, how can I put my current job?

I cannot leave the End date blank, the system says errors if I do so. So, should I just put the day I lodge my visa there?


----------



## rahulnair

Yograj said:


> Good Morning to all my dear friends!!
> Today morning I have received golden email….
> I would like to say thank you so much to EF and all members. Special thanks to Keeda…
> I will pray to god that all my EF friend who are waiting for grant will get it soon.
> Once again thanks.. For support and motivation…..
> My time lime is as below.
> Subclass 190 Radio Telecommunication Technician 313211 | Points 55+5 |
> Invited for NSW Sponsorship: 17th October 2015.
> NSW Sponsorship Approved: 31st October 2015.
> Invited: 31st October 2015
> Visa Applied: 1st November 2015 ( All Docs front Loaded, Form 80 form me, form 1221 for Wife)
> 1st CO Contacted: 3rd December 2015. Req for Spouse Language evidence.
> 2nd CO Contacted: 23rd December 2015. ( VAC2 payment for spouse language)
> GSM Adelaide.
> Visa Grant: 5th February 2016.




Congrats! All the best!


----------



## Digvijayl

Jaz2804 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am currently on 485 Visa and that needs me to have private medicals as a requirement. I was issued Bridging visa after lodging my PR on 23rd Jan 2016.
> 
> Can i now cancel my private medicals (waste of money) and apply for medicare?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jaz


Hi jaz i am in the same dilemma as you are, i would recommend not to cancel your private insurance because you are currently on 485 at the moment and its a mandatory visa regulation for 485. If you get it cancelled it can lead to violation of the visa. So i think its not worth taking the risk.


Thanks


----------



## Digvijayl

congratulation yougraj, wish you great success ahead.&#55356;&#57211;&#55356;&#57211;


----------



## Anubhav2

Hi guys,

Is it compulsory to have all pages of bank statement stamped and signed? My agent had only asked me to produce statements for 3 years from 2 different banks, but didn’t say about getting them stamped. The statements for both banks are all colored and on respective bank’s paper heads (having bank’s logo and detailed information). Should I get those stamped and signed?


----------



## bharathi039

tgphysics said:


> Hello,
> 
> When I fill in the online form for SC189 lodgement, in Employment history, how can I put my current job?
> 
> I cannot leave the End date blank, the system says errors if I do so. So, should I just put the day I lodge my visa there?


You cannot leave it blank in online form unlike in EOI. Just put current date and it will be understood by CO.


----------



## cozmopravesh

tgphysics said:


> Hello,
> 
> When I fill in the online form for SC189 lodgement, in Employment history, how can I put my current job?
> 
> I cannot leave the End date blank, the system says errors if I do so. So, should I just put the day I lodge my visa there?



Put today's date there buddy.


----------



## cozmopravesh

Anubhav2 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is it compulsory to have all pages of bank statement stamped and signed? My agent had only asked me to produce statements for 3 years from 2 different banks, but didn’t say about getting them stamped. The statements for both banks are all colored and on respective bank’s paper heads (having bank’s logo and detailed information). Should I get those stamped and signed?


In that case ... no need to stamping as they are color copies.


----------



## rahulnair

tgphysics said:


> Hello,
> 
> When I fill in the online form for SC189 lodgement, in Employment history, how can I put my current job?
> 
> I cannot leave the End date blank, the system says errors if I do so. So, should I just put the day I lodge my visa there?




Yes. Just enter the date of lodging the visa


----------



## sameer4oz

Hi,

Can someone help with exact amount in INR including tax and surcharge for 189 visa for 2 adults and a child? I see that it is AUD 6300. But if any has conversion amount in the last few days it would help.

Cheers,
Sameer


----------



## doidoidoimybaby

Elodged 18 December 2015
medical 29 January 2016
still no co contact until now
finger cross


----------



## Anubhav2

Hi guys,

I have applied through an agent for my 189 visa processing. But frankly, after joining this forum I trust more on what the senior members of this forum say than my agent. My agent seems quite a busy guy, mostly unavailable, unwilling to share facts (like my ACS details and even the exact EOI lodge date which was somewhere in August 2015), and unaware of recent advancements. For EOI round on January 22 where 3 months were cleared, I had to manually visit him the next evening to inform him that I had received my EOI for which he himself was shocked (he hadn’t checked the mail till then). This forum has indeed helped me understand a lot and firsthand. 

Yesterday, after so many days of office visits and dozens of repeated calls/queries made by me after I had made the payment, my agent finally lodged the visa (after weeks of delay, not sure why). I had asked him to provide me with payment information which he did. Now, I have come across some information in this forum about an applicant, using agent, being able to observe the process himself. The PDF he sent is the Tax Invoice/Receipt from DIBP and have this TRN number. Is it ok (and most importantly, safe) to use the import application feature inside my separate immiaccount to observe the application process? I just want to make sure everything is done correctly, and also silently observe my current state of application (who knows I might also have to inform him about CO allocation someday), but I don’t want to mess anything up at this delicate point. Also, I surely wouldn’t like my agent pointing his finger towards me tomorrow. Just making sure if me creating an immiaccount to observe my agent’s work (and my visa progress) is safe. Actually, I am not even sure what this “import application” thing is in the first place. Please guide me on this and if it is safe to track the agent-provided transaction reference number or leave everything as-is up to god.


----------



## Alhad

Mahesh16389 said:


> Yes ...you can apply for Visa before you get your PCC. Once they ask you for PCC and Medical then you have to submit those docs. However I have following suggestions based on my own experience and considering you are in India:
> 
> 1. India PCC is quite simple and quick process once you apply on line they will give you appointment date. On that day you need to go to Passport office complete few formalities and they will give you your PCC on the spot. Hence you dont need to hurry for India PCC.
> 
> 2. As far UK PCC is concerned application process is simple however PCC delivery can be time consuming. £45 is ACRO's standard application fee in which you need to select delivery option £48 or £10 or Free. I selected free option waited for more than a month did not receive anything called them in UK paid £48 and UK PCC was delivered within 40 hours. Hence please apply for UK PCC asap an dplease go for £10 or £48 options...dont wait applying Visa as sooner or later you are going to apply for Visa.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks a lot, Mahesh.

Yes, I had applied for UK PCC and got an email from them that its been dispatched on 19th Jan. I haven't received it yet. I'll give it a few more days, check with the local post office and if I still don't get it, will order another one with the options you suggested.

I'll be doing my India PCC first week of March.

Cheers,
A


----------



## Alhad

bharathi039 said:


> Yes. You can lodge your visa and later upload the documents(or upload partial set of docs). Initial step is to Apply your Visa and pay the fee.. Docs upload (incl pcc) will be followed later.
> 
> You need to do the first part(Apply Visa) before March 8(60 days from your invite). There is no constraint that you must upload all docs by 8th March..
> 
> But, remember once you have lodged your Visa, CO will be assigned to your application and he/she will ask for any missing documents which must be provided with in stipulated time frame.


Great, thanks, Bharathi!


----------



## Digvijayl

Anubhav2 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have applied through an agent for my 189 visa processing. But frankly, after joining this forum I trust more on what the senior members of this forum say than my agent. My agent seems quite a busy guy, mostly unavailable, unwilling to share facts (like my ACS details and even the exact EOI lodge date which was somewhere in August 2015), and unaware of recent advancements. For EOI round on January 22 where 3 months were cleared, I had to manually visit him the next evening to inform him that I had received my EOI for which he himself was shocked (he hadn’t checked the mail till then). This forum has indeed helped me understand a lot and firsthand.
> 
> Yesterday, after so many days of office visits and dozens of repeated calls/queries made by me after I had made the payment, my agent finally lodged the visa (after weeks of delay, not sure why). I had asked him to provide me with payment information which he did. Now, I have come across some information in this forum about an applicant, using agent, being able to observe the process himself. The PDF he sent is the Tax Invoice/Receipt from DIBP and have this TRN number. Is it ok (and most importantly, safe) to use the import application feature inside my separate immiaccount to observe the application process? I just want to make sure everything is done correctly, and also silently observe my current state of application (who knows I might also have to inform him about CO allocation someday), but I don’t want to mess anything up at this delicate point. Also, I surely wouldn’t like my agent pointing his finger towards me tomorrow. Just making sure if me creating an immiaccount to observe my agent’s work (and my visa progress) is safe. Actually, I am not even sure what this “import application” thing is in the first place. Please guide me on this and if it is safe to track the agent-provided transaction reference number or leave everything as-is up to god.


Its completely alright to import your application, it just needs few details from your side. I have also done it and realized that my agent had not uploaded certain docs which i personally did in my application. I had even called DIBP regarding this and they told me that its completely alright to do so, i would advice you to definetaly import your application as its a good way for you to keep and eye on the your application and specially on the docs which he has uploaded.

Thanks


----------



## Ktoda

sameer4oz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone help with exact amount in INR including tax and surcharge for 189 visa for 2 adults and a child? I see that it is AUD 6300. But if any has conversion amount in the last few days it would help.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sameer


Hi 

Your visa cost in INR will come around 3 Lak (Including sur charge) But the same if you would have applied the visa and paid the fees in 2014 year, it would have cost you around 3.62 Lak (Including sur charge) because exchange rate was going very high at that time


----------



## vikaschandra

Anubhav2 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have applied through an agent for my 189 visa processing. But frankly, after joining this forum I trust more on what the senior members of this forum say than my agent. My agent seems quite a busy guy, mostly unavailable, unwilling to share facts (like my ACS details and even the exact EOI lodge date which was somewhere in August 2015), and unaware of recent advancements. For EOI round on January 22 where 3 months were cleared, I had to manually visit him the next evening to inform him that I had received my EOI for which he himself was shocked (he hadn’t checked the mail till then). This forum has indeed helped me understand a lot and firsthand.
> 
> Yesterday, after so many days of office visits and dozens of repeated calls/queries made by me after I had made the payment, my agent finally lodged the visa (after weeks of delay, not sure why). I had asked him to provide me with payment information which he did. Now, I have come across some information in this forum about an applicant, using agent, being able to observe the process himself. The PDF he sent is the Tax Invoice/Receipt from DIBP and have this TRN number. Is it ok (and most importantly, safe) to use the import application feature inside my separate immiaccount to observe the application process? I just want to make sure everything is done correctly, and also silently observe my current state of application (who knows I might also have to inform him about CO allocation someday), but I don’t want to mess anything up at this delicate point. Also, I surely wouldn’t like my agent pointing his finger towards me tomorrow. Just making sure if me creating an immiaccount to observe my agent’s work (and my visa progress) is safe. Actually, I am not even sure what this “import application” thing is in the first place. Please guide me on this and if it is safe to track the agent-provided transaction reference number or leave everything as-is up to god.


Create a new immi account with your email id. After login you would be able to see import application link. Click that it will redirect you to a page which shall ask you to input you name, dob, TRN id & captcha upon providing all the details and submittion the form the immi account will import your application. You will be able to see all the detsils invluding the mailbox which has correspondence with CO & agent. Just be a viewer and see what your agent has been doing. Do not update anything leave that for the agent.


----------



## abhishek_gupta

Hi,
What does R&R letter stand for? Is it the same as experience letter? If so, does this too need to be in some specific format for DIBP and/or accessing authority? Couldn't find it on list of required docs in their site.


----------



## andreyx108b

abhishek_gupta said:


> Hi, What does R&R letter stand for? Is it the same as experience letter? If so, does this too need to be in some specific format for DIBP and/or accessing authority? Couldn't find it on list of required docs in their site.


Roles and responsibilities = r&r


----------



## nagarajbm

Dear All,

VISA Lodged For: 189 / 261313 / 80 points (including spouse)

I have lodged VISA application on 29/Dec/2015 and submitted all the required docs including
PCC, Forms-80, 1221 and Medical Reports (on 27Jan-2016)

Visa application status is showing as "Assessment is inprogress"

When can I expect the grant ??? Please let me know based on your experience.

Thanks & Regards,
Nagaraj


----------



## Ktoda

nagarajbm said:


> Dear All,
> 
> VISA Lodged For: 189 / 261313 / 80 points (including spouse)
> 
> I have lodged VISA application on 29/Dec/2015 and submitted all the required docs including
> PCC, Forms-80, 1221 and Medical Reports (on 27Jan-2016)
> 
> Visa application status is showing as "Assessment is inprogress"
> 
> When can I expect the grant ??? Please let me know based on your experience.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Nagaraj


Hi Nagaraj

As per the current trend, CO allocation will takes place from 6-8 weeks and you can expect direct grant if you have front loaded all the docs.


----------



## nagarajbm

Ktoda said:


> Hi Nagaraj
> 
> As per the current trend, CO allocation will takes place from 6-8 weeks and you can expect direct grant if you have front loaded all the docs.


Thanks for your update. By the way CO is already assigned and CO only requested for Medical Reports and those docs were uploaded on 27-Jan-2016.


----------



## Ktoda

nagarajbm said:


> Thanks for your update. By the way CO is already assigned and CO only requested for Medical Reports and those docs were uploaded on 27-Jan-2016.


To get reply from CO also, it will take 6 weeks as per current trend. 27-Jan-2016 you uploaded the medicals, you can expect a reply in 14 Mar 2016. Good luck


----------



## Millwards

*Visa 189*

I got my invite for 189 on 3rd Feb hope to be in Melbourne by sept 2016:fingerscrossed:


----------



## tgphysics

Hello guys, I lodged my visa yesterday, had paid and uploaded all docs. The status of the application is now "Received", however it seems that I can still upload docs to my application. How do I tell the system that I finished uploading? I didn't see a finish button or something like that. Thanks guys


----------



## mmon

tgphysics said:


> Hello guys, I lodged my visa yesterday, had paid and uploaded all docs. The status of the application is now "Received", however it seems that I can still upload docs to my application. How do I tell the system that I finished uploading? I didn't see a finish button or something like that. Thanks guys


There is no "finish" button, you just need to upload the documents you have and that's it.


----------



## lmp

Medicare.
Hi all. For all ppl who have applied for visa 189 onshore and now have a bridging visa Remember you are now entitled for medicare. However the service has some restrictions and does not cover ambulance service. So it is HIGHLY RECOMMENDED that you also purchase a ambulace cover is not expensive!!
Also if you buy private insurance it is tax deductible and for all ppl over 31years old if you do not have private you will get 2% tax loading extra for every year you do not pay private insurance.
Hope this info helps!!!


----------



## bharathi039

nagarajbm said:


> Dear All,
> 
> VISA Lodged For: 189 / 261313 / 80 points (including spouse)
> 
> I have lodged VISA application on 29/Dec/2015 and submitted all the required docs including
> PCC, Forms-80, 1221 and Medical Reports (on 27Jan-2016)
> 
> Visa application status is showing as "Assessment is inprogress"
> 
> When can I expect the grant ??? Please let me know based on your experience.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Nagaraj


Hi, 

May I know when did CO contacted for first time? I can see you have lodged your visa on 29/Dec/2015 and updated meds on 27/Jan/2016.. Was there any communication from CO in between these dates?


----------



## Anubhav2

Hi guys,

After lodging visa this month, I was searching the forum for cases where a visa might be rejected by a CO. Just for listing the criteria. I came to know in some thread that an applicant got rejected because the company contact number he provided was wrong (his CO said while contacting the other side replied that this isn’t the company you are contacting for, and so CO rejected his case stating fraudulence). I am worried a bit now. Since my last company is now closed, in the letter they have provided me, 2 contacts mentioned are not reachable now (the landline number and the email address of the company) but 2 contacts are still reachable (the mobile number and personal email address of the respective superior). Should I be worried about this? (By the way, although the company has closed, my superiors have agreed to produce any required letter when required, so I can still remove the unreachable contacts/emails if they can do some harm.)

Also, are there any links to more of such criteria where a visa might be turned down by a CO? Just being cautious and tying up any potential loose ends.


----------



## andreyx108b

Anubhav2 said:


> Hi guys, After lodging visa this month, I was searching the forum for cases where a visa might be rejected by a CO. Just for listing the criteria. I came to know in some thread that an applicant got rejected because the company contact number he provided was wrong (his CO said while contacting the other side replied that this isn’t the company you are contacting for, and so CO rejected his case stating fraudulence). I am worried a bit now. Since my last company is now closed, in the letter they have provided me, 2 contacts mentioned are not reachable now (the landline number and the email address of the company) but 2 contacts are still reachable (the mobile number and personal email address of the respective superior). Should I be worried about this? (By the way, although the company has closed, my superiors have agreed to produce any required letter when required, so I can still remove the unreachable contacts/emails if they can do some harm.) Also, are there any links to more of such criteria where a visa might be turned down by a CO? Just being cautious and tying up any potential loose ends.


Did you claim points for work exp.?

Even if they are unable to get in touch with under-signed person, they will firstly contact you and give you 28 days to explain.


----------



## KeeDa

Anubhav2 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> After lodging visa this month, I was searching the forum for cases where a visa might be rejected by a CO. Just for listing the criteria. I came to know in some thread that an applicant got rejected because the company contact number he provided was wrong (his CO said while contacting the other side replied that this isn’t the company you are contacting for, and so CO rejected his case stating fraudulence). I am worried a bit now. Since my last company is now closed, in the letter they have provided me, 2 contacts mentioned are not reachable now (the landline number and the email address of the company) but 2 contacts are still reachable (the mobile number and personal email address of the respective superior). Should I be worried about this? (By the way, although the company has closed, my superiors have agreed to produce any required letter when required, so I can still remove the unreachable contacts/emails if they can do some harm.)
> 
> Also, are there any links to more of such criteria where a visa might be turned down by a CO? Just being cautious and tying up any potential loose ends.


Can't be that they refuse the visa without sending a request to comment and 28 days time. There was one case I saw which was rejected without any prior notice to the applicant, but it was very obvious that he had overclaimed employment points (did not consider work points as per ACS result) and if ACS result was considered, he would have had 55 points instead of 60. Other than this, I've never seen a case where the "s57 Natural Justice" and 28 days time wasn't given. Maybe in case of failure due to medicals too they reject without any prior notice, but I've never come across such a case either, so can't say for sure.


----------



## Anubhav2

andreyx108b said:


> Did you claim points for work exp.?
> 
> Even if they are unable to get in touch with under-signed person, they will firstly contact you and give you 28 days to explain.


Yes, I have claimed 3 years of work experience, and applied for processing through agent.
Hope CO tries all contacts before reaching any decision :fingerscrossed:.


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Anubhav2 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> After lodging visa this month, I was searching the forum for cases where a visa might be rejected by a CO. Just for listing the criteria. I came to know in some thread that an applicant got rejected because the company contact number he provided was wrong (his CO said while contacting the other side replied that this isn’t the company you are contacting for, and so CO rejected his case stating fraudulence). I am worried a bit now. Since my last company is now closed, in the letter they have provided me, 2 contacts mentioned are not reachable now (the landline number and the email address of the company) but 2 contacts are still reachable (the mobile number and personal email address of the respective superior). Should I be worried about this? (By the way, although the company has closed, my superiors have agreed to produce any required letter when required, so I can still remove the unreachable contacts/emails if they can do some harm.)
> 
> Also, are there any links to more of such criteria where a visa might be turned down by a CO? Just being cautious and tying up any potential loose ends.


They may be willing to provide you with statutory declarations; however, if the company has been wound up and has ceased trading, putting a letter on company letterhead and dating it after the company's last trading day would effectively be fraudulent (as it would be representative of a body corporate that no longer exists).

That said, reference checks would more likely be conducted by telephone.


----------



## ScotDownUnder

KeeDa said:


> Can't be that they refuse the visa without sending a request to comment and 28 days time. There was one case I saw which was rejected without any prior notice to the applicant, but it was very obvious that he had overclaimed employment points (did not consider work points as per ACS result) and if ACS result was considered, he would have had 55 points instead of 60. Other than this, I've never seen a case where the "s57 Natural Justice" and 28 days time wasn't given. Maybe in case of failure due to medicals too they reject without any prior notice, but I've never come across such a case either, so can't say for sure.


Unfortunately, I've spoken recently with someone who not only had their visa refused point blank because they failed the medicals, but learned they have HIV from the medical itself. Heart breaking, what goes on, sometimes.


----------



## vikaschandra

Anubhav2 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> After lodging visa this month, I was searching the forum for cases where a visa might be rejected by a CO. Just for listing the criteria. I came to know in some thread that an applicant got rejected because the company contact number he provided was wrong (his CO said while contacting the other side replied that this isn’t the company you are contacting for, and so CO rejected his case stating fraudulence). I am worried a bit now. Since my last company is now closed, in the letter they have provided me, 2 contacts mentioned are not reachable now (the landline number and the email address of the company) but 2 contacts are still reachable (the mobile number and personal email address of the respective superior). Should I be worried about this? (By the way, although the company has closed, my superiors have agreed to produce any required letter when required, so I can still remove the unreachable contacts/emails if they can do some harm.)
> 
> Also, are there any links to more of such criteria where a visa might be turned down by a CO? Just being cautious and tying up any potential loose ends.



Anubhav one of our friends here "nicemathan" had put up this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view.html

I am extracting a part from his writeup for you read below

"
What if my previous company is closed?
Somehow get in touch with colleagues and get the Statuary declaration done. In this modern age, its easier get in touch with people with lot of social media stuffs. Give it a try. Try to include the signing person’s relieve letter too, along with the statuary declaration to prove the point that both were working in the same organization with overlapping period. It will make your case stronger. Instead of the using official mail ID & desk number use the personal mail ID of that signing person"

Please see if thia helps. Thanks to nicemathan


----------



## Anubhav2

KeeDa said:


> Can't be that they refuse the visa without sending a request to comment and 28 days time. There was one case I saw which was rejected without any prior notice to the applicant, but it was very obvious that he had overclaimed employment points (did not consider work points as per ACS result) and if ACS result was considered, he would have had 55 points instead of 60. Other than this, I've never seen a case where the "s57 Natural Justice" and 28 days time wasn't given. Maybe in case of failure due to medicals too they reject without any prior notice, but I've never come across such a case either, so can't say for sure.


Yes, the applicant did mention about being given 28 days time for further evidence but provided the same number again. 
I shall submit few of the new numbers if I have to face the same situation then (just informed my superiors about potential phone calls in upcoming months ). Thanks.


----------



## Anubhav2

vikaschandra said:


> Anubhav one of our friends here "nicemathan" had put up this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view.html
> 
> I am extracting a part from his writeup for you read below
> 
> "
> What if my previous company is closed?
> Somehow get in touch with colleagues and get the Statuary declaration done. In this modern age, its easier get in touch with people with lot of social media stuffs. Give it a try. Try to include the signing person’s relieve letter too, along with the statuary declaration to prove the point that both were working in the same organization with overlapping period. It will make your case stronger. Instead of the using official mail ID & desk number use the personal mail ID of that signing person"
> 
> Please see if thia helps. Thanks to nicemathan


Yes Vikas, I have been reading this thread for some days now (got it from you as you had already mentioned about it in some other thread, thanks ).
I had cleared all letters few weeks before the company was closed. I will definitely go with what mathan has said if my old letters aren't enough and I have to go with statuary declaration.


----------



## Anubhav2

ScotDownUnder said:


> They may be willing to provide you with statutory declarations; however, if the company has been wound up and has ceased trading, putting a letter on company letterhead and dating it after the company's last trading day would effectively be fraudulent (as it would be representative of a body corporate that no longer exists).
> 
> That said, reference checks would more likely be conducted by telephone.


Thanks for the insight ScotDownUnder. Never had really thought about it at that moment. I guess I'll stick with getting statutory declarations if ever I need to visit my ex-employers again. But again, hope that the letter taken at the time when company existed does the work :fingerscrossed:.


----------



## stardustt07

Is it compulsory to upload a passport sized photograph if i've already uploaded passport and other identity documents (national ID card and drivers licence)? 

I haven't been contacted by a CO yet but i'd like to get everything uploaded to minimise the waiting time.

Would appreciate any advice!


----------



## alfancay

HI all ,

I am filling form 26. there is one question that at which office have you lodged visa application?

what should i write here ? i have been assigned GSM Visa Processing Officer GSM Adelaide


----------



## KeeDa

alfancay said:


> HI all ,
> 
> I am filling form 26. there is one question that at which office have you lodged visa application?
> 
> what should i write here ? i have been assigned GSM Visa Processing Officer GSM Adelaide


Lodged At = Online


----------



## alfancay

KeeDa said:


> Lodged At = Online


Thanks..... Keeda


----------



## mmon

stardustt07 said:


> Is it compulsory to upload a passport sized photograph if i've already uploaded passport and other identity documents (national ID card and drivers licence)?
> 
> I haven't been contacted by a CO yet but i'd like to get everything uploaded to minimise the waiting time.
> 
> Would appreciate any advice!


Yes it's part of the document checklist.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

*"Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm) of you and each other person included in the application. Alternatively, digital photos can also be provided. Each photograph should:
be of the head and shoulders against a plain background and
be labelled with the applicant's name."*


----------



## Anubhav2

ScotDownUnder said:


> KeeDa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be that they refuse the visa without sending a request to comment and 28 days time. There was one case I saw which was rejected without any prior notice to the applicant, but it was very obvious that he had overclaimed employment points (did not consider work points as per ACS result) and if ACS result was considered, he would have had 55 points instead of 60. Other than this, I've never seen a case where the "s57 Natural Justice" and 28 days time wasn't given. Maybe in case of failure due to medicals too they reject without any prior notice, but I've never come across such a case either, so can't say for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I've spoken recently with someone who not only had their visa refused point blank because they failed the medicals, but learned they have HIV from the medical itself. Heart breaking, what goes on, sometimes.
Click to expand...

Does this mean we can get rejected if we fail in any of our medicals? Or is this for HIV case only? My agent told me we don't get rejected even if we have TB.


----------



## rocky1977

Hi Seniors,
I received invite for 261313 on 3rd Feb and have started the filling of application form. 
My questions are below :
1. in the question where it asks have you undergone medical test ? should i answer yes or no as of now. if no will i be asked later to get the medical done.
2. My daughter's passport is expiring in June and I have applied for renewing it. should I just put in the current passport details and submit it and will i get option later to update the passport details for my daughter after the application is submitted. or should i wait till I get the renewed passport of my daughter by end of Feb.
3. I have stayed in US for about 11 months from 2007 to 2008 will i be required to provide PCC for that from US. if yes does any one know how to get that.

any help in this regards is highly appreicated.
Thanks in advance.
Rocky1977


----------



## Lord Raven

Hi Guys,

I just came back from my initial entry, had a blast. SYD-GC-MEL were on my list and the country is absolutely wonderful. I remember the train, wharf and bus tracks by heart now. Met a lot of friends who were happily settled down there. Time to get into some serious business and plan my final movement.

I have a question which is very confusing for me regarding the timelines to achieve the 4 years mark to be able to full fill the citizenship criteria. 

I got my PR on 28th April 2015, I made my IE on 15th January 2016, therefore I spent 8 months and 15 days away from Oz already. Considering that my PR is valid for 5 years from 28th April 2015 to 28th April 2020, what do you think when should I permanently move in order to be eligible for citizenship in 2020?

One of my friend suggest I should move within 9-10 months and I will still have 1 month to go for vacation during each year till 2020.

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks
LR


----------



## andreyx108b

stardustt07 said:


> Is it compulsory to upload a passport sized photograph if i've already uploaded passport and other identity documents (national ID card and drivers licence)? I haven't been contacted by a CO yet but i'd like to get everything uploaded to minimise the waiting time. Would appreciate any advice!


I got a grant without photo as many others...


----------



## KeeDa

Anubhav2 said:


> Does this mean we can get rejected if we fail in any of our medicals? Or is this for HIV case only? My agent told me we don't get rejected even if we have TB.


Your agent is wrong. It is not just HIV that the visa can be rejected. If you have active TB, it can get rejected. There could be many other such illnesses or medical conditions.



rocky1977 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> I received invite for 261313 on 3rd Feb and have started the filling of application form.
> My questions are below :
> 1. in the question where it asks have you undergone medical test ? should i answer yes or no as of now. if no will i be asked later to get the medical done.
> 2. My daughter's passport is expiring in June and I have applied for renewing it. should I just put in the current passport details and submit it and will i get option later to update the passport details for my daughter after the application is submitted. or should i wait till I get the renewed passport of my daughter by end of Feb.
> 3. I have stayed in US for about 11 months from 2007 to 2008 will i be required to provide PCC for that from US. if yes does any one know how to get that.
> 
> any help in this regards is highly appreicated.
> Thanks in advance.
> Rocky1977


1. Answer NO if you have not taken the medical test for a PR visa in the past 12 months. Yes, you will have to undertake the medical tests later on after applying for the visa. Once you pay for the visa, look for the "Health Details" link under each person in your application and take it from there.

2. Yes, using the 'update us' and 'update passport details' links in your immiAccount.

3. Ideally not, but you never know. We've seen a few cases where case officers had asked for the PCC even when the stay was less than 12 months. As for how to apply- search this forum.



Lord Raven said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just came back from my initial entry, had a blast. SYD-GC-MEL were on my list and the country is absolutely wonderful. I remember the train, wharf and bus tracks by heart now. Met a lot of friends who were happily settled down there. Time to get into some serious business and plan my final movement.
> 
> I have a question which is very confusing for me regarding the timelines to achieve the 4 years mark to be able to full fill the citizenship criteria.
> 
> I got my PR on 28th April 2015, I made my IE on 15th January 2016, therefore I spent 8 months and 15 days away from Oz already. Considering that my PR is valid for 5 years from 28th April 2015 to 28th April 2020, what do you think when should I permanently move in order to be eligible for citizenship in 2020?
> 
> One of my friend suggest I should move within 9-10 months and I will still have 1 month to go for vacation during each year till 2020.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> LR


replied in the other thread @LR.


----------



## Lord Raven

Thanks though  I found this thread later on as I posted in the other one.

I need more people to participate in that discussion, I am confused. I met a lot of friends and everyone gave me a different opinion.



KeeDa said:


> replied in the other thread @LR.


----------



## Tarun1410

Dear All,

I received Invite for 189 this February. As I was filling in the 17 Page Visa Application, I am struggling with the following. I solicit your advice on the same :

1. The Name of Engineering college for my Bachelors (as written and approved by ACS) is XXXXXX which is copied in my visa application. However I just realized that in my degree that was submitted to ACS, Degree name should have been XXXXXX, CITY,(STATE NAME).Is this a problem only the city and state name is missing rest all is OK. is there something that I can do now?

2. In one of my work ex, the title.designation is 65 characters long , and same has been copied in the visa application, however when i put in my roles and responsibilities in the visa page, it does not let me save as it says the maximum allowed is 40 characters. Can I shorten it in the Visa Page It would then be different than ACS letter. would it be a problem?

Regards.
Tarun


----------



## Vakymy

Subscribing........


Got my invite on 3rd Feb and collecting documents. 
Just completed form 80 for me and spouse - do we still need form 1221 for spouse?
Generated HAP ID and booked for exams sometime next week - Hope this is fine
PCC in my country takes a month to be ready - Can apply under urgent and have ready sooner
ALL my documents are certified coloured copies - is this okay or i have to get colour scan only?

Planning to lodge by end of next week (12/02/2016)

Thanks in advance


----------



## nagarajbm

Drear All:

This is the timeline for my spouse visa processing for 189 (261313). Waiting for VISA grant:

PTE - A: 22-Oct-2015 (L90/R87/S90/W90)
ACS Applied: 5-Nov-2015
Positive ACS: 9- Nov-2015
EOI (189/80 pts): 16-Nov-2015
Invitation: 23-Nov-2015
VISA Lodged: 29-Dec-2015
PCC: 6-Jan-2016
CO Assigned: 18-Jan-2016
Form 80, 1221: 25-Jan-2015
Medicals: 27-Jan-2015
Grant: ???

Hope by March end I am expecting visa grant. Lets wait for the best.

Thanks,
Nagaraj


----------



## sydk_aus

HI guys ,

I needed help with Form 1221 . I tried to replace blank page 10 (signature) of Form 1221 with a scanned copy of page 10 (signed) . I was shown that i required a password to enter as the 1221 pdf which i downloaded was password protected .

How do i get around this problem ? Any ideas
CHeers


----------



## andreyx108b

sydk_aus said:


> HI guys , I needed help with Form 1221 . I tried to replace blank page 10 (signature) of Form 1221 with a scanned copy of page 10 (signed) . I was shown that i required a password to enter as the 1221 pdf which i downloaded was password protected . How do i get around this problem ? Any ideas CHeers


Try using foxit pdf, i didnt hv this issue.


----------



## sydk_aus

Thanks andrey ..

I used PDFFill to merge 2 pdfs 

and then used Nitro 10 to make necessary changes


----------



## pavanbl

Hi Guys,
I got a 189 invite on 22nd Jan. I submitted my application on 4th Feb. Now I`m trying to complete my PCC and medicals. However for medicals, in IMMI account is says that 
"My Health Declarations is only for clients who have not yet lodged a visa application. Applicants who have already lodged a visa application will be contacted by a visa case officer who will provide them with a HAP ID that can be used to process their health examinations electronically when required."
Does this mean that I don`t have to book for an appointment now? 

Any help is appreciated.
THanks


----------



## andytoaussie

*Photo on Hap ID*

Hi, 
A quick question. I have generated the HAP IDs for me and my family, however our photos are not showing on the forms. Is this normal? 

Many tnx


----------



## Unswer

andytoaussie said:


> Hi,
> A quick question. I have generated the HAP IDs for me and my family, however our photos are not showing on the forms. Is this normal?
> 
> Many tnx


YES. You will take photos at BUPA medical center when you have medical test on the appointed date. The photo will be shown in the form later on.


----------



## kumar.ram2736

Hi Guys,
I am trying to apply for PCC from Australia. Before moving to Australia i lived in india for an year which I do not have any address proof and i did not lived in the address mentioned in my passport. It's been 5 years since i am in australia, before that 1 year in india and 1 year is australia. For previous 2 years address what should I mention.

Also from the vfs-australia website i am not able to download the 'Form U' pdf, its says 'The system cannot find the file specified'. Has anyone faced the same issue or am i doing something wrong.


----------



## andytoaussie

Unswer said:


> YES. You will take photos at BUPA medical center when you have medical test on the appointed date. The photo will be shown in the form later on.


Thank you for the prompt response, much appreciated.


----------



## Ashuaust

doidoidoimybaby said:


> Elodged 18 December 2015
> medical 29 January 2016
> still no co contact until now
> finger cross


Good luck
Is your status still application received?


----------



## Ashuaust

anmolk said:


> Congrats xehny...
> 
> Lodged my application on 12th January.. all documents uploaded..
> still waiting for grant..
> CO not allocated yet :weary:


What is your application status?


----------



## Anubhav2

KeeDa said:


> Your agent is wrong. It is not just HIV that the visa can be rejected. If you have active TB, it can get rejected. There could be many other such illnesses or medical conditions.
> 
> Thanks for the update KeeDa. I am doing my medicals in a few weeks now. I guess all I can do at this point is hope that everything is ok with me and my spouse then.


----------



## rahulnair

Anubhav2 said:


> KeeDa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your agent is wrong. It is not just HIV that the visa can be rejected. If you have active TB, it can get rejected. There could be many other such illnesses or medical conditions.
> 
> Thanks for the update KeeDa. I am doing my medicals in a few weeks now. I guess all I can do at this point is hope that everything is ok with me and my spouse then.
> 
> 
> 
> Alternatively you can always conduct a medical test from a lab for the most commonly checked parameters and know for sure there is nothing to worry about for your spouse and yourself.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ashuaust

Need your help I m using a agent for my visa process. I need your help for. How can I check what all documents my agent has already uploaded in my application? I have already imported my application & I see my status as application received but I m scared to click on anything before making sure. Pls help & thanks


----------



## Hi105

Hi There,
While preparing form 80 came across following queries. Please help
1. In part E, no 18, page 4, international travel movements, do we need to write all trips to home say 3 week or 2 week trips as well. Keeping in view I was working in Dubai and changed job 2 times and made at least two trips each year to India to my native place. If yes I will need more rows to enter all details but the form has only 5 row's. What do I need to do.
2. Under your addresses in last 10 years, while living in Dubai, I changed many places and don't have any address proof to provide. Do they ask for address proof?
3. Does form 80 need to be submitted for spouse as well? What about kids?
Please answer elaborately. Your help is much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## rahulnair

Ashuaust said:


> Need your help I m using a agent for my visa process. I need your help for. How can I check what all documents my agent has already uploaded in my application? I have already imported my application & I see my status as application received but I m scared to click on anything before making sure. Pls help & thanks


You can click on the Attach Documents link on the left hand side of your screen. This will show all the documents that your agent has uploaded for you.
Unless you upload any new files or change any details, you should not have anything to worry about.
Relax!


----------



## rahulnair

Hi105 said:


> Hi There,
> While preparing form 80 came across following queries. Please help
> 1. In part E, no 18, page 4, international travel movements, do we need to write all trips to home say 3 week or 2 week trips as well. Keeping in view I was working in Dubai and changed job 2 times and made at least two trips each year to India to my native place. If yes I will need more rows to enter all details but the form has only 5 row's. What do I need to do.
> 2. Under your addresses in last 10 years, while living in Dubai, I changed many places and don't have any address proof to provide. Do they ask for address proof?
> 3. Does form 80 need to be submitted for spouse as well? What about kids?
> Please answer elaborately. Your help is much appreciated.
> Thanks


1. Yes. All international travel has to be mentioned. If there is less space, you can use Part T to add additional information. Add more sheets if required.
2. No address proofs are required. Exact addresses are not required if you cannot remember them. Just mention the state and city details. That should be enough.
3. Form 80 needs to be submitted for all adults. So yeah, for your spouse as well. For kids, it is not required.


----------



## Ashuaust

rahulnair said:


> Ashuaust said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need your help I m using a agent for my visa process. I need your help for. How can I check what all documents my agent has already uploaded in my application? I have already imported my application & I see my status as application received but I m scared to click on anything before making sure. Pls help & thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You can click on the Attach Documents link on the left hand side of your screen. This will show all the documents that your agent has uploaded for you.
> Unless you upload any new files or change any details, you should not have anything to worry about.
> Relax!
Click to expand...

Thank u very much.


----------



## Hi105

Many thanks Rahulnair for your prompt reply


----------



## Hi105

rahulnair said:


> Hi105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi There,
> While preparing form 80 came across following queries. Please help
> 1. In part E, no 18, page 4, international travel movements, do we need to write all trips to home say 3 week or 2 week trips as well. Keeping in view I was working in Dubai and changed job 2 times and made at least two trips each year to India to my native place. If yes I will need more rows to enter all details but the form has only 5 row's. What do I need to do.
> 2. Under your addresses in last 10 years, while living in Dubai, I changed many places and don't have any address proof to provide. Do they ask for address proof?
> 3. Does form 80 need to be submitted for spouse as well? What about kids?
> Please answer elaborately. Your help is much appreciated.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes. All international travel has to be mentioned. If there is less space, you can use Part T to add additional information. Add more sheets if required.
> 2. No address proofs are required. Exact addresses are not required if you cannot remember them. Just mention the state and city details. That should be enough.
> 3. Form 80 needs to be submitted for all adults. So yeah, for your spouse as well. For kids, it is not required.
Click to expand...

Many Thanks you Rahul for the prompt reply


----------



## bhuiyena

Waiting for my PCC amd medicals. Japan takes 10 weeks to issue a certificate.


----------



## Vakymy

Vakymy said:


> Subscribing........
> 
> 
> Got my invite on 3rd Feb and collecting documents.
> Just completed form 80 for me and spouse - do we still need form 1221 for spouse?
> Generated HAP ID and booked for exams sometime next week - Hope this is fine
> PCC in my country takes a month to be ready - Can apply under urgent and have ready sooner
> ALL my documents are certified coloured copies - is this okay or i have to get colour scan only?
> 
> Planning to lodge by end of next week (12/02/2016)
> 
> Thanks in advance


Someone please comment


----------



## andreyx108b

Vakymy said:


> Someone please comment


Certified colour copies are good.


----------



## rahulnair

Vakymy said:


> Someone please comment


Form 1221 may or may not be asked for - Varies from CO to CO and from case to case. Better to fill it up and upload the same before the CO asks for it. Then again it's a persone decision. I haven't uploaded it.

HAP ids can be generated and medicals can be scheduled before lodging of the visa. It is not a problem or concern really.


----------



## bharathi039

Here is my first CO Contact today morning from GSM.Adelaide requesting Form 80, 1221 and PCC


----------



## vikaschandra

bharathi039 said:


> Here is my first CO Contact today morning from GSM.Adelaide requesting Form 80, 1221 and PCC


Bharathi what about medicals didnt the CO ask for it since it is pending? If he/she has not asked then you would have another CO contact possibily after the reveiw of the current documents asked.


----------



## bharathi039

vikaschandra said:


> Bharathi what about medicals didnt the CO ask for it since it is pending? If he/she has not asked then you would have another CO contact possibily after the reveiw of the current documents asked.


I had already generated my HAPID and scheduled for Medicals this week.. I guess that might be the reason why CO hasn't asked for it.. At any case, I would complete medicals also before I submit required documents..


----------



## stardustt07

I seen many people have filled in form 80 for their visa application.. Is this compulsory for every application or depends on whether CO asks for it?


----------



## avvij237

Hi,

Is it mandatory to fill form 1221 as part of 189 Visa?

Thanks and Regards,
Aditya Vij


----------



## Steiger

Guys when scanning passports etc. do we need to get a stamp from Australian embassy saying that the copy is the true copy of the original? (LIKE Skills Assessment)


----------



## stardustt07

Steiger said:


> Guys when scanning passports etc. do we need to get a stamp from Australian embassy saying that the copy is the true copy of the original? (LIKE Skills Assessment)


If it's a color scan you shouldn't have to


----------



## kumargaurav29

Hi All,

Need help for submitting my Visa application.

Currently, i am staying in Japan from last two months. However, i had stayed in India since my childhood to July 2010 and then stayed in Australia till May 2014.
After that again back to India and stayed there till Nov 2015.

Please advice what should i fill in the usual country of residence while filling the visa application.
Whether, i should fill Japan or India??
Also if I put Japan, then later in a question regarding addresses other than the Usual country, I have to put all my address in India? 

Also my Passport is not having my current address in it.


Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## Jaz2804

*189 Grant*

Points: 70 - Business Analyst - Onshore application from Melbourne
Visa Lodged with complete documentation (incl. Form 80 and 1221): 23/01/2016
Grant expected: ????

Anyone recently got grant and whats the rough expected time of arrival.


----------



## andreyx108b

kumargaurav29 said:


> Hi All, Need help for submitting my Visa application. Currently, i am staying in Japan from last two months. However, i had stayed in India since my childhood to July 2010 and then stayed in Australia till May 2014. After that again back to India and stayed there till Nov 2015. Please advice what should i fill in the usual country of residence while filling the visa application. Whether, i should fill Japan or India?? Also if I put Japan, then later in a question regarding addresses other than the Usual country, I have to put all my address in India? Also my Passport is not having my current address in it. Regards, Gaurav


The usual country of residence is where you have spent over 6 months in the last 2 months.


----------



## sitara15

I would like to know: Is it necessary to provide same reference letter (as given in ACS for 2613) while submitting Visa application after invitation received??? OR we can provide new reference letter from same employer but signing by different Manager for the same experience??

in short.... exactly same reference letter showing the same experience but signing by different Manager


Please reply !!!


----------



## vikaschandra

stardustt07 said:


> I seen many people have filled in form 80 for their visa application.. Is this compulsory for every application or depends on whether CO asks for it?


It is not compulsory but as seen with most of the applicants the CO always happens to ask for it for adults. Sometimes the CO even ends up asking for form 1221 hence it is advisable to fill the form ahead of CO requesting it to save time and minimize CO contact requesting these forms and delaying your application


----------



## vikaschandra

avvij237 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it mandatory to fill form 1221 as part of 189 Visa?
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Aditya Vij


Hi Aditya No it is not mandatory to fill in the form 1221 but their are chances that the CO might request them so I dont see any harm in filling the form 1221 and uploading it. As you would be able to see that form 1221 is almost the same as form 80. Why give the CO chance to request for this form and delay in processing your application. I would suggest Fill it and upload it.


----------



## KeeDa

Many questions about whether or not to submit 80 and 1221...

I would say read this page carefully: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

The section "Achieving a faster visa decision" clearly says its best to submit 80 and 1221 if you want a faster (direct) grant.


----------



## kumargaurav29

andreyx108b said:


> The usual country of residence is where you have spent over 6 months in the last 2 months.


Hi,
Thanks for the reply
But I am not able to understand what do you mean by "spent over 6 months in the last 2 months" ? 
Is it Last 2 years or 2 months?

Thanks,
Gaurav


----------



## bharathi039

avvij237 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it mandatory to fill form 1221 as part of 189 Visa?
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Aditya Vij


I am just guessing request for Form 80/1221 depends on the profile.. More specifically, if a candidate has made more international movements or worked in more companies, chances are high to submit Form 80/1221. 

Although, I dont see much variation between form 80 and 1221. They both have almost same questions..


----------



## sitara15

sitara15 said:


> I would like to know: Is it necessary to provide same reference letter (as given in ACS for 2613) while submitting Visa application after invitation received??? OR we can provide new reference letter from same employer but signing by different Manager for the same experience??
> 
> in short.... exactly same reference letter showing the same experience but signing by different Manager
> 
> 
> Please reply !!!


Anybody if knew something about this ...please reply


----------



## Hi105

Further for preparing form 80
1. Part G, Page 6- Give details of all tertiary education, Do we need to give details from graduation onwards e.g. Masters, engineering OR we need to go down further like details for 12th, 10th. Keeping in view tertiary means college and not higher secondary school.
2. Proposed travel section- we cannot finalise travel until visa grant. What exactly need to be mentioned?
3. Are you applying for a temporary visa- the answer ideally should be No as we are applying for 189 PR visa. Please confirm.
4. Do you know any address details of places where you would stay in Australia - we still don't have any so the answer to this is No. Would this answer have an effect on visa processing?
Kindly answer


----------



## andreyx108b

kumargaurav29 said:


> Hi, Thanks for the reply But I am not able to understand what do you mean by "spent over 6 months in the last 2 months" ? Is it Last 2 years or 2 months? Thanks, Gaurav


Sorry 12 months  bloody iphone


----------



## kawal_547

How long it is usually taking these days for CO to be assigned?

& what is the average time?


----------



## andreyx108b

kawal_547 said:


> How long it is usually taking these days for CO to be assigned? & what is the average time?


3-6 weeks. Usually.

Average processing tine is around 76 days.


----------



## kawal_547

andreyx108b said:


> 3-6 weeks. Usually.
> 
> Average processing tine is around 76 days.


Thanks


----------



## Digvijayl

How much time does it take to recieve a grant if you are onshore??

Thanks


----------



## cozmopravesh

Hi105 said:


> Further for preparing form 80
> 1. Part G, Page 6- Give details of all tertiary education, Do we need to give details from graduation onwards e.g. Masters, engineering OR we need to go down further like details for 12th, 10th. Keeping in view tertiary means college and not higher secondary school.
> 2. Proposed travel section- we cannot finalise travel until visa grant. What exactly need to be mentioned?
> 3. Are you applying for a temporary visa- the answer ideally should be No as we are applying for 189 PR visa. Please confirm.
> 4. Do you know any address details of places where you would stay in Australia - we still don't have any so the answer to this is No. Would this answer have an effect on visa processing?
> Kindly answer



1: Give details of Graduation, P.G. etc.
2: No
3: No
4: No ( no effect)


----------



## Hi105

Etc means what in response to question 1? So we don't need to mention 12th, 10th?


----------



## andreyx108b

Hi105 said:


> Etc means what in response to question 1? So we don't need to mention 12th, 10th?


It says clear in the form that all education need to be mentioned.


----------



## kumar.ram2736

I am in a process of submitting online application for Indian PCC for myself and my wife. I am applying from Australia.

I have couple of queries.

1) For 'LAST ADDRESS OF APPLICANT IN INDIA/ PERMANENT ADDRESS' which address you guys gave? My passport address is different than my permanent address, and for my last address in India I do not have any proof of address document. Which address I shall mention?
If we give any Indian address what address proofs are expected?

'OTHER RESIDENCE IN INDIA WITHIN LAST 2 YEARS' is not applicable for me as I am living in australia for more than 2 years now.

2) REFERENCE IN INDIA - Can I give my parents and siblings details. Or family members are no allowed for references. What did you guys do for references. 
Can two references have same addresses?

3) "Two sets of Personal Particulars Form for One Indian Address mentioned" - What forms are these? Passport/Voter ID??
Getting confused with the proof of address documents.


----------



## syedusman1

*Medical Expiring in 2 days*

Hello,
I had to withdraw my visa Application last year. I have lodged a new visa application on 21st jan 2016 and reused my old medical. It is stated that no further action required. CO asked for further docs on 2nd feb 2016 (form 80), now the question is my medical is going to expire on 10th February. should i wait and see if CO asks me to do medical again, or i do it on my own? 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## andreyx108b

syedusman1 said:


> Hello, I had to withdraw my visa Application last year. I have lodged a new visa application on 21st jan 2016 and reused my old medical. It is stated that no further action required. CO asked for further docs on 2nd feb 2016 (form 80), now the question is my medical is going to expire on 10th February. should i wait and see if CO asks me to do medical again, or i do it on my own? Thanks for your time.


Most likely nee meds will be required.


----------



## syedusman1

andreyx108b said:


> Most likely nee meds will be required.


Thanks, so what do you say, i do it on my own? or wait for CO?


----------



## dmcube

I am about to submit my EOI, but I need some help with adding family members (Spouse and daughter) to my application. Wanted to know if I add them in my EOI application and in case I get invited, do I have to make the payment immediately after the invitation before I am assigned a CO or is it after the CO has gone through all my documents and is satisfied that is before granting the visa?.

The reason I ask this is because if I need to make a payment for all 3 of us, and if its before the grant and they find any issues to reject me I would be loosing the money paid for all three of us.

But if they take it on installment basis like, first see if I get through and taking the payment just for myself, then lodge an application for my family and making the second payment in the next stage, it would save me some bucks in case I get rejected.

So wanted some advise if I should select adding family members now? or do not select family members and wait for the outcome of my result and then later apply for my family if I get a grant.

Thanks


----------



## aussieby2016

syedusman1 said:


> Thanks, so what do you say, i do it on my own? or wait for CO?


wait for CO to respond...but my relatives had the same issue...had to undergo medicals for grant as the medicals got expired by the time CO contacted them......but do wait for the CO to ask for the same......


----------



## arpanpatel78692

anmolk said:


> I got an invite today only.. will be applying by Tuesday or Wednesday.


Can you breakdown your points also ANZSCO code


----------



## Vakymy

Questions on form 1221;

18. Intended arrival - how do you answer this given it depends on grant
19. intended departure - not sure how to deal with this
20. intended stop overs?
40. intention to work? then further if yes employer details?

is the contact person in form 80 same as the contact in 1221 since they say.something about.someone you will live with etc

i know a friend but they are in adelaide while we intend to go to melbourne...please help


----------



## giri85

*189 visa*

Hi all,

I got the invite letter in Dec 1st week 2015. Uploaded medicals and PCC on 15 Dec. Any idea generally how much time would it take to get the PR? This waiting game is really not fun. 

Cheers! 
Giri


----------



## syedusman1

aussieby2016 said:


> wait for CO to respond...but my relatives had the same issue...had to undergo medicals for grant as the medicals got expired by the time CO contacted them......but do wait for the CO to ask for the same......


my only concern is if CO asks, it will again be a delay of 3 to 4 weeks... but i may wait and see what CO says


----------



## giri85

The CO has responded asking for additional documents and it seems that my agent has already replied to it. I haven't had any response from a month.


----------



## avvij237

Hi All,

I kind of made a stupid mistake while uploading the form 80 and am wondering should I correct it?

Request your guidance for the same. So here it is

While uploading the form 80, instead of just taking the printout of the last page(where I needed to sign) I filled the form and took the printout of the whole form 80. Signed it and scanned the whole document again.

Now the problem is that scan quality is not good and is in B&W. I uploaded the document in a hurry without thinking straight and now I am wondering if I should re-upload a better quality document with only last page scanned?

Thanks and Regards,
Aditya Vij


----------



## kawal_547

A small query.

Is CO allocation happens manually or computerized?

I mean is it happening via some system or somebody allocates the CO which means CO can only be allocated during normal business hours of the week.

Or CO allocation happens during weekends or during night hours of Australian timings.

Just that I should not be too curious n should not be refreshing pages after particular slots of the day.


----------



## Ktoda

kawal_547 said:


> A small query.
> 
> Is CO allocation happens manually or computerized?
> 
> I mean is it happening via some system or somebody allocates the CO which means CO can only be allocated during normal business hours of the week.
> 
> Or CO allocation happens during weekends or during night hours of Australian timings.
> 
> Just that I should not be too curious n should not be refreshing pages after particular slots of the day.


CO allocation happens manually but you will get a mail as Case Officer is allocated and its under progress.

CO allocation will take ~2 months time as per current trend from the date you have lodged the visa


----------



## xehny

avvij237 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I kind of made a stupid mistake while uploading the form 80 and am wondering should I correct it?
> 
> Request your guidance for the same. So here it is
> 
> While uploading the form 80, instead of just taking the printout of the last page(where I needed to sign) I filled the form and took the printout of the whole form 80. Signed it and scanned the whole document again.
> 
> Now the problem is that scan quality is not good and is in B&W. I uploaded the document in a hurry without thinking straight and now I am wondering if I should re-upload a better quality document with only last page scanned?
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Aditya Vij


As long as it is readable, there shouldn't be any problem.
If you still want to make it look better, go ahead and upload a new document.
I'd suggest to rename the file like 'Form 80 - Better Scanned Copy' or anything like this to make your CO understand why you uploaded another copy.

Hope it helps.


----------



## karthikr

Guys,

How to upload medicals? As i understand medical reports are updated directly by the Diagnostic centers right. I have completed my medicals today and i have a slip for the same. Do you recommend scanning that receipt and uploading??


----------



## rahulnair

karthikr said:


> Guys,
> 
> How to upload medicals? As i understand medical reports are updated directly by the Diagnostic centers right. I have completed my medicals today and i have a slip for the same. Do you recommend scanning that receipt and uploading??


No. Do nothing and sit tight! After a few days you can view the status under the health assessment section in immiaccount


----------



## cozmopravesh

karthikr said:


> Guys,
> 
> How to upload medicals? As i understand medical reports are updated directly by the Diagnostic centers right. I have completed my medicals today and i have a slip for the same. Do you recommend scanning that receipt and uploading??


Nothing needs to be done. No need to upload that. Just check in your immi account that you see a message like.... No action required.. under medicals... you ARE good to go


----------



## realwizard

dmcube said:


> I am about to submit my EOI, but I need some help with adding family members (Spouse and daughter) to my application. Wanted to know if I add them in my EOI application and in case I get invited, do I have to make the payment immediately after the invitation before I am assigned a CO or is it after the CO has gone through all my documents and is satisfied that ...


Once you are invited, you will have 60 days to submit a visa application in line with your EOI. In the application, you wil be asked to include all family members migrating with you. The fee is payable when you submit the application. Visa processing and CO allocation can happen only after the fee is paid. Before visa decision is made, you can correct your application due to incorrect answers or change of circumstances. Once visa decision is made, you can no longer modify your application. Therefore if you receive your visa by yourself, you will no longer be able to include your family members, and they would need to apply separately. If they are not eligible for a family member or skilled visa, they may not be able to migrate to Australia.

So I think your should include them in your application.


----------



## KeeDa

Vakymy said:


> Questions on form 1221;
> 
> 18. Intended arrival - how do you answer this given it depends on grant
> 19. intended departure - not sure how to deal with this
> 20. intended stop overs?
> 40. intention to work? then further if yes employer details?
> 
> is the contact person in form 80 same as the contact in 1221 since they say.something about.someone you will live with etc
> 
> i know a friend but they are in adelaide while we intend to go to melbourne...please help


This form seems to be common across other visa types, and so some questions might not make sense for PR application. You can leave such questions unanswered. However, if you know the answers (like have booked the tickets and know your stopovers, etc), you should definitely answer them.



giri85 said:


> The CO has responded asking for additional documents and it seems that my agent has already replied to it. I haven't had any response from a month.


Your agent should be uploading the requested document into immiAccount and hit the "Information Provided" button.



karthikr said:


> Guys,
> 
> How to upload medicals? As i understand medical reports are updated directly by the Diagnostic centers right. I have completed my medicals today and i have a slip for the same. Do you recommend scanning that receipt and uploading??


Nothing needs to be done from our end for medicals (unless asked for).


----------



## munishghai74

*EOI Question*

Hi All,

I received my ACS Skill Assement +ve result last week. My job experience submitted for evaluation for "Software Engineer (261313)" was like this (along with BTech in IT)
ETL Lead - Mar 2013 - Present
Data Quality Analyst - Sep 2011 - Feb 2013
ETL Developer - Nov 2010 - Aug 2011

The result I received from ACS says like this:
===================================
The following employment after November 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 11/10 - 01/16 (5yrs 2mths)
Position: Software Engineer (ETL Analyst)
Employer: Tech Mahindra
Country: INDIA
===================================

Now my question is, when I submit my EOI for 189 Visa...and I enter the above 3 job roles again in there. It asks a question: "Is this employment related to nominated occupation?"

Honestly, the answer to this question would be Yes for all 3 roles. Also, ACS listed above "5 yrs and 2 mths at Software Engineer (ETL Analyst) position".
But my doubt is, as ACS also stated, employment only after Nov 2012 is considered to be at appropriate skilled level, so what shall I answer for them?

ETL Lead - Mar 2013 - Present : "Is this employment related to nominated occupation?"
Data Quality Analyst - Sep 2011 - Feb 2013 : "Is this employment related to nominated occupation?"
ETL Developer - Nov 2010 - Aug 2011 : "Is this employment related to nominated occupation?"

Please advise. Thanks in advance folks !

~Munish


----------



## andreyx108b

Only post 11/10 is relevant and cab claimed. 

Over Claiming points usually results un visa refusal. 



munishghai74 said:


> Hi All, I
> received my ACS Skill Assement +ve result last week. My job experience submitted for evaluation for "Software Engineer (261313)" was like this (along with BTech in IT) ETL Lead - Mar 2013 - Present Data Quality Analyst - Sep 2011 - Feb 2013 ETL Developer - Nov 2010 - Aug 2011 The result I received from ACS says like this: =================================== The following employment after November 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. Dates: 11/10 - 01/16 (5yrs 2mths) Position: Software Engineer (ETL Analyst) Employer: Tech Mahindra Country: INDIA =================================== Now my question is, when I submit my EOI for 189 Visa...and I enter the above 3 job roles again in there. It asks a question: "Is this employment related to nominated occupation?" Honestly, the answer to this question would be Yes for all 3 roles. Also, ACS listed above "5 yrs and 2 mths at Software Engineer (ETL Analyst) position". But my doubt is, as ACS also stated, employment only after Nov 2012 is considered to be at appropriate skilled level, so what shall I answer for them? ETL Lead - Mar 2013 - Present : "Is this employment related to nominated occupation?" Data Quality Analyst - Sep 2011 - Feb 2013 : "Is this employment related to nominated occupation?" ETL Developer - Nov 2010 - Aug 2011 : "Is this employment related to nominated occupation?" Please advise. Thanks in advance folks ! ~Munish


----------



## munishghai74

andreyx108b said:


> Only post 11/10 is relevant and cab claimed.
> 
> Over Claiming points usually results un visa refusal.


That's what my point is. I started my career in 11/10. That was my very first role.
Should I claim from 11/10 or 11/12. The ACS wording is confusing.


----------



## vikaschandra

munishghai74 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my ACS Skill Assement +ve result last week. My job experience submitted for evaluation for "Software Engineer (261313)" was like this (along with BTech in IT)
> ETL Lead - Mar 2013 - Present
> Data Quality Analyst - Sep 2011 - Feb 2013
> ETL Developer - Nov 2010 - Aug 2011
> 
> The result I received from ACS says like this:
> ===================================
> The following employment after November 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 11/10 - 01/16 (5yrs 2mths)
> Position: Software Engineer (ETL Analyst)
> Employer: Tech Mahindra
> Country: INDIA
> ===================================
> 
> Now my question is, when I submit my EOI for 189 Visa...and I enter the above 3 job roles again in there. It asks a question: "Is this employment related to nominated occupation?"
> 
> Honestly, the answer to this question would be Yes for all 3 roles. Also, ACS listed above "5 yrs and 2 mths at Software Engineer (ETL Analyst) position".
> But my doubt is, as ACS also stated, employment only after Nov 2012 is considered to be at appropriate skilled level, so what shall I answer for them?
> 
> ETL Lead - Mar 2013 - Present : "Is this employment related to nominated occupation?"
> Data Quality Analyst - Sep 2011 - Feb 2013 : "Is this employment related to nominated occupation?"
> ETL Developer - Nov 2010 - Aug 2011 : "Is this employment related to nominated occupation?"
> 
> Please advise. Thanks in advance folks !
> 
> ~Munish


Hi munish you see ACS mentions that following employment after Nov 2012 equates to nominated occupation code that would mean you ahould claim points for the years starting 12/12 (Dec 2012)

While preparing the eoi you should mention the first entry date from Nov 2010 till aug 2011 but mark the question "is this job relevant to nominated occupation code" as NO
And second entry would

Second entry sept 2011-nov 2012 this should also be marked as non relevant to the nominated occupation code

Third entry would be dec 2012 - feb 2013 mark his as "Yes" relevant to nominated occupation

Fourth entry wouldbe march 2013 till date as relevant to nominated occupation code "Yes"


----------



## realwizard

munishghai74 said:


> That's what my point is. I started my career in 11/10. That was my very first role.
> Should I claim from 11/10 or 11/12. The ACS wording is confusing.


I think there is a typo in their letter, it should say November 2010 instead of November 2012. You may wish to check with the sender if this is indeed the case.


----------



## andreyx108b

Yes, Vikas, good spotted, i never noticed, I took 11/10 as skilled date from. 

My bad.


----------



## Drumroll

*Marrying after visa lodging*

Hi everybody,

I received my invitation and ready to submit my application.

I have a girlfriend and we are together for 8 months now. If I decide to marry her to bring her with me, is there any chance she will get the visa? I mean, after I submit the application, I will notify my CO about changes in my circumstances (married now). Or we can marry before lodging, I still have some time. Will it work? 

The problem is I will not be able to provide any evidence of us living together, only some pictures. Will they require more to make sure the relations are genuine in this case?

Thanks for advice!


----------



## dedm

How long does it take to get a response to an adverse notice?


----------



## kumar.ram2736

Hi Guys,
Can anyone please help me with the posted queries


----------



## kumar.ram2736

Hi guys,
Can anyone help me with the below queries please




I am in a process of submitting online application for Indian PCC for myself and my wife. I am applying from Australia.

I have couple of queries.

1) For 'LAST ADDRESS OF APPLICANT IN INDIA/ PERMANENT ADDRESS' which address you guys gave? My passport address is different than my permanent address, and for my last address in India I do not have any proof of address document. Which address I shall mention?
If we give any Indian address what address proofs are expected?

'OTHER RESIDENCE IN INDIA WITHIN LAST 2 YEARS' is not applicable for me as I am living in australia for more than 2 years now.

2) REFERENCE IN INDIA - Can I give my parents and siblings details. Or family members are no allowed for references. What did you guys do for references. 
Can two references have same addresses?

3) "Two sets of Personal Particulars Form for One Indian Address mentioned" - What forms are these? Passport/Voter ID??
Getting confused with the proof of address documents.[/QUOTE]


----------



## realwizard

Drumroll said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I received my invitation and ready to submit my application.
> 
> I have a girlfriend and we are together for 8 months now. If I decide to marry her to bring her with me, is there any chance she will get the visa? I mean, after I submit the application, I will notify my CO about changes in my circumstances (married now). Or we can marry before lodging, I still have some time. Will it work?
> 
> The problem is I will not be able to provide any evidence of us living together, only some pictures. Will they require more to make sure the relations are genuine in this case?
> 
> Thanks for advice!


Hi, Drumroll! Your relationship must have existed for at least 12 months prior to application, therefore you may not be able to include your girlfriend in the application for the next 4 months. You would also need to "_include evidence that you have been in the relationship for at least 12 months at time of application. Evidence can include, but is not limited to, joint bank account statements, billing accounts in joint names, other evidence of cohabitation etc)_", as per DIBP's "Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist".

Therefore I would suggest to apply after getting married. Once you are married, the only listed requirement is to provide the marriage certificate.

Good luck!


----------



## rahulnair

kumar.ram2736 said:


> Hi guys,
> Can anyone help me with the below queries please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in a process of submitting online application for Indian PCC for myself and my wife. I am applying from Australia.
> 
> I have couple of queries.
> 
> 1) For 'LAST ADDRESS OF APPLICANT IN INDIA/ PERMANENT ADDRESS' which address you guys gave? My passport address is different than my permanent address, and for my last address in India I do not have any proof of address document. Which address I shall mention?
> If we give any Indian address what address proofs are expected?
> 
> 'OTHER RESIDENCE IN INDIA WITHIN LAST 2 YEARS' is not applicable for me as I am living in australia for more than 2 years now.
> 
> 2) REFERENCE IN INDIA - Can I give my parents and siblings details. Or family members are no allowed for references. What did you guys do for references.
> Can two references have same addresses?
> 
> 3) "Two sets of Personal Particulars Form for One Indian Address mentioned" - What forms are these? Passport/Voter ID??
> Getting confused with the proof of address documents.


[/QUOTE]

There is a separate thread for Indian PCC - Please refer - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...5110-indian-police-clearance-certificate.html

This thread should provide you with all answers you seek.


----------



## Rajgowda

Hi Guys,

Need all your support and advice.

My current company is still trying to establish (startup) and they do not have TAN, Also when I asked them about form -16 they said I wouldn't need it as my pay is below TDS.
Now The salary I got was Cash. So in this circumstances how would I prove my employment experience?

Will Pay slip suffice or is there anything else that I need to show?

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## KV1990

Hi. Subscribing to this thread. Does Anyone know till what date CO has been assigned for visa lodged candidates ?


----------



## Jason Stagg

*Visa Grant*

Hello all,

I have been following many forums such as this while waiting from my 189 Visa grant. It was encouraging to see that I was not alone in the process. I received my grant e-mail this morning. I would just like to say to all that have applications still to be processed, keep the faith, your grant will come.

App: 20 Nov 15
CO: 30 Nov 15
Form 80: 10 Dec 15
Grant: 9 Feb 16


----------



## cozmopravesh

Rajgowda said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need all your support and advice.
> 
> My current company is still trying to establish (startup) and they do not have TAN, Also when I asked them about form -16 they said I wouldn't need it as my pay is below TDS.
> Now The salary I got was Cash. So in this circumstances how would I prove my employment experience?
> 
> Will Pay slip suffice or is there anything else that I need to show?
> 
> Thanks,
> Raj



Hi Raj,

You can submit Payslips 1 for each quarter along with the ITR copy... if you file ITR


----------



## andreyx108b

Jason Stagg said:


> Hello all, I have been following many forums such as this while waiting from my 189 Visa grant. It was encouraging to see that I was not alone in the process. I received my grant e-mail this morning. I would just like to say to all that have applications still to be processed, keep the faith, your grant will come. App: 20 Nov 15 CO: 30 Nov 15 Form 80: 10 Dec 15 Grant: 9 Feb 16


Congrats!

Please add your details to the tracker


----------



## kumargaurav29

Hi All,

While filling the VISA application form in immi account, at last it is asking details for "Previous countries of Residence".
And when we click on the add button it says 
"Give details of the last permanent address in this country."
So it means we just need to give the last address in that country, not all the different addresses in same country.

Please correct me if I am wrong?

Thanks,
Gaurav


----------



## JAN84

Jason Stagg said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been following many forums such as this while waiting from my 189 Visa grant. It was encouraging to see that I was not alone in the process. I received my grant e-mail this morning. I would just like to say to all that have applications still to be processed, keep the faith, your grant will come.
> 
> App: 20 Nov 15
> CO: 30 Nov 15
> Form 80: 10 Dec 15
> Grant: 9 Feb 16



Congrats


----------



## JAN84

KV1990 said:


> Hi. Subscribing to this thread. Does Anyone know till what date CO has been assigned for visa lodged candidates ?


with in one month hopefully


----------



## andreyx108b

kumargaurav29 said:


> Hi All, While filling the VISA application form in immi account, at last it is asking details for "Previous countries of Residence". And when we click on the add button it says "Give details of the last permanent address in this country." So it means we just need to give the last address in that country, not all the different addresses in same country. Please correct me if I am wrong? Thanks, Gaurav


Correct.


----------



## KeeDa

kumargaurav29 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> While filling the VISA application form in immi account, at last it is asking details for "Previous countries of Residence".
> And when we click on the add button it says
> "Give details of the last permanent address in this country."
> So it means we just need to give the last address in that country, not all the different addresses in same country.
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong?
> 
> Thanks,
> Gaurav


Correct. Just the last address from this country here in the visa applicataion, but all addresses in form 80.


----------



## dewano

CO asked for medicals but not form 1221 or form 80. Does that mean anything?


----------



## mmon

dewano said:


> CO asked for medicals but not form 1221 or form 80. Does that mean anything?


It's normal, not everyone will be asked for form 80 or 1221.


----------



## Drumroll

realwizard said:


> Hi, Drumroll! Your relationship must have existed for at least 12 months prior to application, therefore you may not be able to include your girlfriend in the application for the next 4 months. You would also need to "_include evidence that you have been in the relationship for at least 12 months at time of application. Evidence can include, but is not limited to, joint bank account statements, billing accounts in joint names, other evidence of cohabitation etc)_", as per DIBP's "Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist".
> 
> Therefore I would suggest to apply after getting married. Once you are married, the only listed requirement is to provide the marriage certificate.
> 
> Good luck!


OK, if we marry one week before lodging, will the marriage certificate be enough?
The problem is we are in relationship for 8 months and I will not be able to provide any evidence of us living together, only some pictures.


----------



## r_zz

I have question if someone can answer ..

While filling EOI,

Employment Section:

From Where one should start ?

Recent position or the starting position from Past?

E.g 

1. Manager
2. Asst Manager

or 

1. Asst. Manager
2. Manager 


Please guide !!!

Thank you .


----------



## mmon

r_zz said:


> I have question if someone can answer ..
> 
> While filling EOI,
> 
> Employment Section:
> 
> From Where one should start ?
> 
> Recent position or the starting position from Past?
> 
> E.g
> 
> 1. Manager
> 2. Asst Manager
> 
> or
> 
> 1. Asst. Manager
> 2. Manager
> 
> 
> Please guide !!!
> 
> Thank you .


I'd start with past roles up to the current one as this is how it's done on forms 80 & 1221, as in your top one should be your current. But either way shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## KeeDa

Drumroll said:


> OK, if we marry one week before lodging, will the marriage certificate be enough?
> The problem is we are in relationship for 8 months and I will not be able to provide any evidence of us living together, only some pictures.


Should be fine. My own case- lodged EOI as "Engaged" in April, got invited in April, married in May and lodged visa as "Married" in June. I submitted just the marriage certificate and nothing else was asked.


----------



## r_zz

mmon said:


> I'd start with past roles up to the current one as this is how it's done on forms 80 & 1221, as in your top one should be your current. But either way shouldn't be a problem.




Now the next question please. in EOI

What if i have applied ACS and got the approval and later i have recvd the back dated promotion and my current designation is changed.

What should i provide in Employment section, the designation written in ACS approval or the one latest which is provided by the company.


----------



## Tarun1410

Guys.. 

While filling the visa form, page 15 asks for previous countries of residence. Do we need to add all the countries even if the visit was for 2-3 days?? 

If yes, do we need to mention the hotel address where we put up?? 

Regards,


----------



## andreyx108b

Tarun1410 said:


> Guys.. While filling the visa form, page 15 asks for previous countries of residence. Do we need to add all the countries even if the visit was for 2-3 days?? If yes, do we need to mention the hotel address where we put up?? Regards,


Country of residence is the country where you have spent at least 6 months out of 12 month. 

Traveling for holidays is not related to that question.


----------



## bharathi039

KeeDa said:


> Should be fine. My own case- lodged EOI as "Engaged" in April, got invited in April, married in May and lodged visa as "Married" in June. I submitted just the marriage certificate and nothing else was asked.


Hello KeeDa,

Just curious to know, whats your current status on PR? I see no update in your signature since 22/09. You are waiting for a looong time.. Isnt it..?!


----------



## Tarun1410

andreyx108b said:


> Country of residence is the country where you have spent at least 6 months out of 12 month.
> 
> Traveling for holidays is not related to that question.


Thanks Andrey,

I am confused because I travelled and worked outside my country of usual residence for more than an year. Is that to be mentioned as well?

I have provided all this information in form 80 but confused if needs to be provided in the visa application as well.


----------



## janeriz26

My case is some how related to this , i have worked in UK for 9 months i shall be showing my start date and exit date as per passport. Should i also need to to provide PCC for UK the same? please confirm.


----------



## andreyx108b

Tarun1410 said:


> Thanks Andrey, I am confused because I travelled and worked outside my country of usual residence for more than an year. Is that to be mentioned as well? I have provided all this information in form 80 but confused if needs to be provided in the visa application as well.


Yes, i would provide it in the form as well. If the stay was over 12 month you will also need PCCs for these countries.


----------



## janeriz26

janeriz26 said:


> My case is some how related to this , i have worked in UK for 9 months i shall be showing my start date and exit date as per passport. Should i also need to to provide PCC for UK the same? please confirm.





andreyx108b said:


> Yes, i would provide it in the form as well. If the stay was over 12 month you will also need PCCs for these countries.


Thanks Andrey!!


----------



## Steiger

Hi guys, for PTE result what do we need to upload when applying for the visa?


----------



## Digvijayl

Steiger said:


> Hi guys, for PTE result what do we need to upload when applying for the visa?


Hi,

Please send your scores to the DIBP by logging in your pte account, and while applying for the visa upload your pte result.


Thanks


----------



## Steiger

Digvijayl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please send your scores to the DIBP by logging in your pte account, and while applying for the visa upload your pte result.
> 
> 
> Thanks


So I sent the score already to the DIBP and do I upload the PDF file generated by Pearson?


----------



## rahulnair

Steiger said:


> So I sent the score already to the DIBP and do I upload the PDF file generated by Pearson?




Not really required if you have sent the scores via DIBP, but I suggest you upload it too as some forum members have done


----------



## Aakash2012

Guys,

Generally, how long does it take a CO to be assigned to you ?


----------



## Inderk

Hi All ,

Could the seniors in the forum help me with the below 2 queries when applying the visa 

1) Non-migrating dependent family members : 
Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?

Query : What is the definition the dependant here ? does it mean spouse and children or can it also include parents .

2)Employment history:
Has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years?
Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

Query : What is the definition of overseas here ? Since i have been in Uk for last 5 years and the details have been provided in the employment history column should that be selected as a yes or no ?

Thanks !


----------



## Steiger

Guys for employment, I have written down all of my employment details relevant to 'my profession' but that adds to 0 point for my point tests. Do I need to provide evidence even if I claim 0 point for employment details?


----------



## Vardhan16

Hi Bharathi,

Good to see that CO contacted you within 20 days.  
Best of luck for your grant !!


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulnair said:


> Not really required if you have sent the scores via DIBP, but I suggest you upload it too as some forum members have done


Its mandatory to upload pdf. It contains important data to verify with data on PTE website.


----------



## Vardhan16

bharathi039 said:


> Hello KeeDa,
> 
> Just curious to know, whats your current status on PR? I see no update in your signature since 22/09. You are waiting for a looong time.. Isnt it..?!



Hi Bharathi,

Good to see that CO contacted you within 20 days. 
Best of luck for your grant !!


----------



## Digvijayl

Aakash2012 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Generally, how long does it take a CO to be assigned to you ?


I had lodged my visa on 22nd jan and the case officer contacted me on 2nd feb. I think you will be assigned a case officer soon.

Thanks


----------



## Vardhan16

Digvijayl said:


> I had lodged my visa on 22nd jan and the case officer contacted me on 2nd feb. I think you will be assigned a case officer soon.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Digvijay,

How does the phone number look like. Is it a Australian number starting with 0061 or any numbers starting with 1140 (promotional numbers) . Usually I donot pick up the calls which are unknown. I believe it is a Australian number. Am i right?


----------



## jschopra

Got an invite on 03/02/2016. Preparing documents for application. Applying for spouse and myself. Got her PCC done but waiting for mine due to police verification.

I had a question. What to do if I have lost my birth certificate? Is there any workaround for it or a any other document which can help?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## r_zz

jschopra said:


> Got an invite on 03/02/2016. Preparing documents for application. Applying for spouse and myself. Got her PCC done but waiting for mine due to police verification.
> 
> I had a question. What to do if I have lost my birth certificate? Is there any workaround for it or a any other document which can help?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


nice to hear for your invitation.

Can you share your EOI date and point with Occupation ?


----------



## Digvijayl

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi Digvijay,
> 
> How does the phone number look like. Is it a Australian number starting with 0061 or any numbers starting with 1140 (promotional numbers) . Usually I donot pick up the calls which are unknown. I believe it is a Australian number. Am i right?


There is a way by which you can hide your no. And after that if you call overseas it shows up as a random no., australia no.'s will be starting from +61.

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

Inderk said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Could the seniors in the forum help me with the below 2 queries when applying the visa
> 
> 1) Non-migrating dependent family members :
> Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> 
> Query : What is the definition the dependant here ? does it mean spouse and children or can it also include parents .
> 
> 2)Employment history:
> Has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years?
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
> 
> Query : What is the definition of overseas here ? Since i have been in Uk for last 5 years and the details have been provided in the employment history column should that be selected as a yes or no ?
> 
> Thanks !


1. Spouse and kids but not parents if both are alive and living together (as they are considered dependent on each other and not you). More details here: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Incl

2. non-Australian is overseas.


----------



## rahulnair

andreyx108b said:


> Its mandatory to upload pdf. It contains important data to verify with data on PTE website.




Oops! Sorry about that!


----------



## Bushra Zahra

I need help. I am preparing for my visa application got my invitation on 22 Jan 2016 round. I lived in UAE for sometime after marriage but moved back to home country some 4 years back. Now is it compulsory to get a PCC from UAE or it is possible the CO will not ask for it and just PCC from my current location will be enough?? Or it is like 100% that he will ask for PCC from UAE and I should get it before time so it would save me from more delay.


----------



## mmon

Bushra Zahra said:


> I need help. I am preparing for my visa application got my invitation on 22 Jan 2016 round. I lived in UAE for sometime after marriage but moved back to home country some 4 years back. Now is it compulsory to get a PCC from UAE or it is possible the CO will not ask for it and just PCC from my current location will be enough?? Or it is like 100% that he will ask for PCC from UAE and I should get it before time so it would save me from more delay.


If you have stayed there for 12 months or more then yes, you will be asked to provide it, its mentioned in the link below under *Character requirements*.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

*"Character requirements*
Police checks for you and everyone included in your application, whether they are migrating or not, who is at least 16 years of age. You must provide a scanned colour copy:

of an Australian National Police Check for anyone who has spent a total of 12 months or more in Australia since turning 16 years of age

of police certificates from each country in which anyone in your application has spent a *total of 12 months or more in the past 10 years since turning 16 years of age.*"


----------



## engineer20

Bushra Zahra said:


> I need help. I am preparing for my visa application got my invitation on 22 Jan 2016 round. I lived in UAE for sometime after marriage but moved back to home country some 4 years back. Now is it compulsory to get a PCC from UAE or it is possible the CO will not ask for it and just PCC from my current location will be enough?? Or it is like 100% that he will ask for PCC from UAE and I should get it before time so it would save me from more delay.


You surely need that PCC from UAE especially if you are claiming points for work experience done there.


----------



## Bushra Zahra

engineer20 said:


> You surely need that PCC from UAE especially if you are claiming points for work experience done there.


no the work experience I am claiming points for is only in pakistan.


----------



## xehny

Bushra Zahra said:


> I need help. I am preparing for my visa application got my invitation on 22 Jan 2016 round. I lived in UAE for sometime after marriage but moved back to home country some 4 years back. Now is it compulsory to get a PCC from UAE or it is possible the CO will not ask for it and just PCC from my current location will be enough?? Or it is like 100% that he will ask for PCC from UAE and I should get it before time so it would save me from more delay.


I'd suggest to get your PCC to save you any delay.

Check the following link (if you were in Abu Dhabi)

For Abu Dhabi

For Dubai

Hope it helps.


----------



## v_2jsin

I am also part of this Gang


----------



## mmon

engineer20 said:


> You surely need that PCC from UAE especially if you are claiming points for work experience done there.


Work experience claimed has nothing to do with PCC mate. If you stayed there for more than a total of 12 months regardless of what you did there then you will need a PCC.


----------



## xehny

mmon said:


> Work experience claimed has nothing to do with PCC mate. If you stayed there for more than a total of 12 months regardless of what you did there then you will need a PCC.


Agreed!


----------



## r_zz

Can someone answer my query,

I have submitted EOI, but i have not declared any dependent in future. At the moment there is no marriage plan, but it can be , and i am not sure about that. Can i add my wife in any stage of processing before VISA issuance ?


Please suggest the best solution. Should i revise or wait for invitation ? date of effect will change in case i change my EOI.


----------



## v_2jsin

r_zz said:


> Can someone answer my query,
> 
> I have submitted EOI, but i have not declared any dependent in future. At the moment there is no marriage plan, but it can be , and i am not sure about that. Can i add my wife in any stage of processing before VISA issuance ?
> 
> 
> Please suggest the best solution. Should i revise or wait for invitation ? date of effect will change in case i change my EOI.


Once you have the Invite, you can add dependents. In fact, you can update EOI as well but, these days, invite is not taking too long. I mean looking at your scenario, you are not sure when will you plan to get married. 

Would suggest to wait for the invite and plan accordingly.


----------



## engineer20

mmon said:


> Work experience claimed has nothing to do with PCC mate. If you stayed there for more than a total of 12 months regardless of what you did there then you will need a PCC.


I know it has nothing to do with points you claim for work experience. But, it will clearly establish the fact that you had been in UAE.


----------



## r_zz

v_2jsin said:


> Once you have the Invite, you can add dependents. In fact, you can update EOI as well but, these days, invite is not taking too long. I mean looking at your scenario, you are not sure when will you plan to get married.
> 
> Would suggest to wait for the invite and plan accordingly.



Thanks ..

I have applied for IT BA ...

189 = 65 points.

190 not applied , will apply after two month if did not get invitation in 189.

Well do you think ... with on going trend i will be able to get invitation in upcoming February or March rounds of 189?


----------



## mmon

r_zz said:


> Thanks ..
> 
> I have applied for IT BA ...
> 
> 189 = 65 points.
> 
> 190 not applied , will apply after two month if did not get invitation in 189.
> 
> Well do you think ... with on going trend i will be able to get invitation in upcoming February or March rounds of 189?


Whats your ANZSCO/Occupation Code ?


----------



## rocky1977

Hi All,
I am filling my online visa application and in the question about if you have stayed outside your country. 
I have stayed in US for about 11 months i have put that. but in the last 10 years i have visited US for mutiple times on business trip also for 2 months at a streach. also i have gone with my family to some other countires for tourishm for 5-6 days.
should i put all the trips in the visa application or only the one where i have stayed for 11 months one.

Thanks in advance.

Rocky1977


----------



## andreyx108b

rocky1977 said:


> Hi All, I am filling my online visa application and in the question about if you have stayed outside your country. I have stayed in US for about 11 months i have put that. but in the last 10 years i have visited US for mutiple times on business trip also for 2 months at a streach. also i have gone with my family to some other countires for tourishm for 5-6 days. should i put all the trips in the visa application or only the one where i have stayed for 11 months one. Thanks in advance. Rocky1977


You put just 11 month one. In the form 80 you list all of the trips, even 1 day trips.

As far as I know, You will also need PCC for the US if you have stayed there for 12+ month in total (all visits combined).


----------



## shahram1

Hi all
While uploading Documents in the Visa Application, Should we upload backside of the documents also, as in pakistan all attestations are done on back.
Or make a single pdf for front and back and then upload. please suggest??????


----------



## Vakymy

can i fill pages on my visa application and save as i organize my docs or ones you press apply visa you have to submit?


----------



## alfancay

Need help. on my Visa application i have entered wrong passport no. Although the difference is only an alphabet, but never the less its a wrong passport no. Now the situation is, i got e referral letters for medical and done my medical but while filling form for medical i realize the passport no is not correct. 

Do i need to fill form 1023 for change of information? 

i have been in a real stress now


----------



## andreyx108b

alfancay said:


> Need help. on my Visa application i have entered wrong passport no. Although the difference is only an alphabet, but never the less its a wrong passport no. Now the situation is, i got e referral letters for medical and done my medical but while filling form for medical i realize the passport no is not correct. Do i need to fill form 1023 for change of information? i have been in a real stress now


Just update the dibp via update us in immiaccount, dont stress its a minor thing


----------



## alfancay

andreyx108b said:


> Just update the dibp via update us in immiaccount, dont stress its a minor thing




Thanks andrey. Now i can sleep well 

It really ease the stress now thanks.


----------



## engineer20

Vakymy said:


> can i fill pages on my visa application and save as i organize my docs or ones you press apply visa you have to submit?


Yes you can do it.


----------



## bhuiyena

Quick question, Do our points matter for getting Visa early? E.g. If someone has 70 point in 263111 and I have 60 points, is he getting grant earlier?


----------



## engineer20

bhuiyena said:


> Quick question, Do our points matter for getting Visa early? E.g. If someone has 70 point in 263111 and I have 60 points, is he getting grant earlier?


No.


----------



## Vakymy

engineer20 said:


> Yes you can do it.


Thanks


----------



## jschopra

*Thank you*



r_zz said:


> nice to hear for your invitation.
> 
> Can you share your EOI date and point with Occupation ?


Hi

I applied for EoI on 30/01/2016. The round started on 03/02/2016 and got the invite the same day. I have 70 points and chosen occupation is Professional Engineer - Mechanical.

Do you have any idea about birth certificate? Is it very necessary? Because a lot of documents have date of birth on them which can be proof of DoB.

Thanks


----------



## rahulnair

jschopra said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied for EoI on 30/01/2016. The round started on 03/02/2016 and got the invite the same day. I have 70 points and chosen occupation is Professional Engineer - Mechanical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea about birth certificate? Is it very necessary? Because a lot of documents have date of birth on them which can be proof of DoB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Birth certificate is essential. Though there are alternatives it is observed that COs do ask for the birth certificate. It would be better if you can arrange for the same before the CO asks for it to avoid delays


----------



## cozmopravesh

jschopra said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied for EoI on 30/01/2016. The round started on 03/02/2016 and got the invite the same day. I have 70 points and chosen occupation is Professional Engineer - Mechanical.
> 
> Do you have any idea about birth certificate? Is it very necessary? Because a lot of documents have date of birth on them which can be proof of DoB.
> 
> Thanks



If you do not have Birth Certificate then 10th certificate works as Birth Certificate which has Date of Birth mentioned on that.


----------



## shabdullah

A quick query:
I lived in multiple cities in Pakistan, should I get multiple PCC or one?


----------



## andreyx108b

shabdullah said:


> A quick query: I lived in multiple cities in Pakistan, should I get multiple PCC or one?


Yes

As far as i remember as This has popped up before


----------



## M R

Hi,

I am gathering all the documents required to file my Visa (189) application ; can anyone tell whether I need to get the copies of the documents notarized ? 
If yes, Do I need colored copies or black and white for notarizing ?


----------



## andreyx108b

M R said:


> Hi, I am gathering all the documents required to file my Visa (189) application ; can anyone tell whether I need to get the copies of the documents notarized ? If yes, Do I need colored copies or black and white for notarizing ?


Color copies are enough. No need to certify them.


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

shabdullah said:


> A quick query:
> I lived in multiple cities in Pakistan, should I get multiple PCC or one?


if the stay lasted more than a year, then u have to furnish PCC ...


----------



## kawal_547

Faraz Ahmad said:


> if the stay lasted more than a year, then u have to furnish PCC ...


PCC is for a country and not for any particular city.

Hope, that sums up and answers your query here.


----------



## andreyx108b

kawal_547 said:


> PCC is for a country and not for any particular city. Hope, that sums up and answers your query here.


Pakistan s different.


----------



## v_2jsin

kawal_547 said:


> PCC is for a country and not for any particular city.
> 
> Hope, that sums up and answers your query here.


Hi Kawal, I see you lodged visa on same date as mine. Let's be in sync if any update comes. Thanks.


----------



## kawal_547

v_2jsin said:


> Hi Kawal, I see you lodged visa on same date as mine. Let's be in sync if any update comes. Thanks.


Sure buddy.

Keep me posted by pm if any development happens at your end,, I will too keep u updated


----------



## Abdo2020

Hi Guys,
Has anyone been granted the visa from those who lodged in Jan 2016?
Regards,


----------



## Alhad

Hi all,

Visa application lodged and fee paid today.

Cheers,
A


----------



## KeeDa

kawal_547 said:


> PCC is for a country and not for any particular city.
> 
> Hope, that sums up and answers your query here.


For Pakistan, it is one PCC per city/ region. So the OP will need more than one PCC in his case.


----------



## kumargaurav29

Hi All,
I need a urgent help regarding my visa application. 
I have got my visa invitation on 3rd Feb and now I am in process of preparing my application. I have a doubt regarding pregnancy. 
As my wife is pregnant currently, and just got the news from my family doctor that the delivery can be happen in next 2 days (Previously the delivery date was 25th Feb). 
So it will be fine to submit my application with Visa fees today or tomorrow (for me and my wife) and then later add my baby in the visa application or better to wait till delivery? 
I know that we can add baby after lodging visa application but in my case the baby's birth will be in next day after visa lodging. 
Please provide your valuable feedback so I can proceed accordingly.

Thanks,
Gaurav


----------



## bharathi039

Guys,

Anyone taken PCC from India: 

My current address is different from the one in Passport. When I went to PSK to apply for PCC, officer conveyed me that, PCC will be issued only after physical police verification (as like applying for new Passport). I tried to convince her that, still my new address falls under the same Police station limits as like the address in my passport, but no luck.

Any one know how long does it take to get PCC when there is police verification..? I know it might depend on local police station's turnaround time.. But, just want to know roughly how long does it take to get PCC with police verification?


----------



## rahulnair

bharathi039 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Anyone taken PCC from India:
> 
> My current address is different from the one in Passport. When I went to PSK to apply for PCC, officer conveyed me that, PCC will be issued only after physical police verification (as like applying for new Passport). I tried to convince her that, still my new address falls under the same Police station limits as like the address in my passport, but no luck.
> 
> Any one know how long does it take to get PCC when there is police verification..? I know it might depend on local police station's turnaround time.. But, just want to know roughly how long does it take to get PCC with police verification?




A couple of weeks at the max. But keep following up with the police station to ensure they have uploaded their report.


----------



## Vardhan16

bharathi039 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Anyone taken PCC from India:
> 
> My current address is different from the one in Passport. When I went to PSK to apply for PCC, officer conveyed me that, PCC will be issued only after physical police verification (as like applying for new Passport). I tried to convince her that, still my new address falls under the same Police station limits as like the address in my passport, but no luck.
> 
> Any one know how long does it take to get PCC when there is police verification..? I know it might depend on local police station's turnaround time.. But, just want to know roughly how long does it take to get PCC with police verification?



Hi Bharathi,

It happened to me as well. 

1. When applying for PCC, you mention the present and permanent address as the one which is there in the passport meaning that Passport address is same as your present and permanent address. 

2. YOu update your Aadhar card with the Current address and during the PCC time, submit both the Aadhar and Passport copy. But Aadhar updation takes 2 weeks time. 

1st option is easier and wont take much time. I tried the first option and they gave me PCC on the spot. Hope it helps !!


----------



## vikaschandra

bharathi039 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Anyone taken PCC from India:
> 
> My current address is different from the one in Passport. When I went to PSK to apply for PCC, officer conveyed me that, PCC will be issued only after physical police verification (as like applying for new Passport). I tried to convince her that, still my new address falls under the same Police station limits as like the address in my passport, but no luck.
> 
> Any one know how long does it take to get PCC when there is police verification..? I know it might depend on local police station's turnaround time.. But, just want to know roughly how long does it take to get PCC with police verification?


One of the friends here karanvir applied for spouse pcc with similar situation as your almost a week back but no information as of now. He enquired the local police station and was informed that they have not received any request from the PSK office till date. Have suggested him to check with the psk office on that. 
Check with the local police station if they have received any request for verifictation? That might give you an idea on whats next in queue.


----------



## kevin_acct

Hello guys

This is my timeline.
Category : 221111 General Accountant
NSW State Nomination : 18 January 2016
190 Visa Lodged : 28 January 2016
PCC : 18 Jan
Medicals : 30 Jan

How much time it will take to get the visa?

Thanks.


----------



## kawal_547

kumargaurav29 said:


> Hi All,
> I need a urgent help regarding my visa application.
> I have got my visa invitation on 3rd Feb and now I am in process of preparing my application. I have a doubt regarding pregnancy.
> As my wife is pregnant currently, and just got the news from my family doctor that the delivery can be happen in next 2 days (Previously the delivery date was 25th Feb).
> So it will be fine to submit my application with Visa fees today or tomorrow (for me and my wife) and then later add my baby in the visa application or better to wait till delivery?
> I know that we can add baby after lodging visa application but in my case the baby's birth will be in next day after visa lodging.
> Please provide your valuable feedback so I can proceed accordingly.
> 
> Thanks,
> Gaurav


I would suggest, wait for few days ..let the new arrival come in this world.

N then add for all 3. Pay for all.

Also u will have the birth certificate too .

Why to make 2 transactions .....

Make a single one


----------



## Anubhav2

I am worried too much about my medicals for 189. What are the criteria that they will reject you in the medicals? Can anybody provide me details on what medical tests I should I do before going for the actual medicals? Couldn't find the details about the tests anywhere.


----------



## bharathi039

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi Bharathi,
> 
> It happened to me as well.
> 
> 1. When applying for PCC, you mention the present and permanent address as the one which is there in the passport meaning that Passport address is same as your present and permanent address.
> 
> 2. YOu update your Aadhar card with the Current address and during the PCC time, submit both the Aadhar and Passport copy. But Aadhar updation takes 2 weeks time.
> 
> 1st option is easier and wont take much time. I tried the first option and they gave me PCC on the spot. Hope it helps !!


Thanks for your reply. Point#1 was a good option. However, I was little reluctant to provide the same address for both 'Present' and 'Permanent', because I left the address which is in my passport almost 3 years before and I dont want to complicate things if PSK does any address verification. So, I opted to better give the present address even though it is different. 

I already had my Aadhaar card updated to my present address. I just submitted a copy of it and was told to wait for Police verification.. 

Btw, does the address get printed in PCC that we upload to DIBP??


----------



## vikaschandra

Anubhav2 said:


> I am worried too much about my medicals for 189. What are the criteria that they will reject you in the medicals? Can anybody provide me details on what medical tests I should I do before going for the actual medicals? Couldn't find the details about the tests anywhere.


Why do you worry its going to be fine. 

HIV ad TB test are the major tests. Otherwise these days most of the people suffer from BP problem, diabetes which I dont think is going to have major problems until the severity level is too high


----------



## bharathi039

Anubhav2 said:


> I am worried too much about my medicals for 189. What are the criteria that they will reject you in the medicals? Can anybody provide me details on what medical tests I should I do before going for the actual medicals? Couldn't find the details about the tests anywhere.


Why do you worry for medicals?? You dont have any control over its outcome.. I would say there are more challenges ahead of you and medical test is nothing compared to it.. 

Btw, if you dont have any medical history, you need to take these 3 tests.

Chest X-ray Examination
Medical Examination
HIV test

Cheers..!


----------



## kawal_547

bharathi039 said:


> Why do you worry for medicals?? You dont have any control over its outcome.. I would say there are more challenges ahead of you and medical test is nothing compared to it..
> 
> Btw, if you dont have any medical history, you need to take these 3 tests.
> 
> Chest X-ray Examination
> Medical Examination
> HIV test
> 
> Cheers..!


I agree with Bharathi.

They take xray of chest for TB...take blood n urine sample for HiV test.

N they will conduct a normal physical check up like general eye test...weight n height check n BP check.

On test day...u might be having a bit anxiety which i s normal to have a lil high bp...even I measured 134/84 in BP on my medical n they cleared that.


----------



## karthikr

Anubhav2 said:


> I am worried too much about my medicals for 189. What are the criteria that they will reject you in the medicals? Can anybody provide me details on what medical tests I should I do before going for the actual medicals? Couldn't find the details about the tests anywhere.


As mentioned by Vikas and Bharathi, do not worry about medicals. If you want to safe, than to be sorry - i would recommend you to go and get the tests done outside, so that you are confident and then go for the recommended ones by DIBP.

There is no point in worrying about medicals... even if you have slightest of doubt, get the medicals done outside first.


----------



## suruworks

Anubhav2 said:


> I am worried too much about my medicals for 189. What are the criteria that they will reject you in the medicals? Can anybody provide me details on what medical tests I should I do before going for the actual medicals? Couldn't find the details about the tests anywhere.


If you are worried, you can take up the Health Examination beforehand using My Health Declaration in your immi account and be worry free before applying visa.

More details regarding the same below:

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations

https://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDocuments/Documents/guidelines-my-health-declarations.pdf

S


----------



## Vardhan16

Hi Suru,

Most of the cases , Visa gets delayed if an applicant has an active TB or a history of TB.
If an applicant has active TB, he has to undertake medication for 6 months and after many checkups you will be granted visa . This will take almost 8 months .

If an applicant has history of TB and not active TB, then he has to go for some more additional test as directed by medical officers. Then he has to take an health declaration undertaking form and granted visa. After entering to Australia, he has to go for medical test again. Here visa process takes 2-3 delay compared to normal cases.

There are other cases where the Visa gets delayed because of medical reasons. But others are less concerned compared to Pulmonary tuberculosis.


----------



## Vardhan16

bharathi039 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Point#1 was a good option. However, I was little reluctant to provide the same address for both 'Present' and 'Permanent', because I left the address which is in my passport almost 3 years before and I dont want to complicate things if PSK does any address verification. So, I opted to better give the present address even though it is different.
> 
> I already had my Aadhaar card updated to my present address. I just submitted a copy of it and was told to wait for Police verification..
> 
> Btw, does the address get printed in PCC that we upload to DIBP??



Hi Bharathi,

Address is not printed . The format is as below.

it is certified that there is no adverse information against XXXX (NAME) , holder of Indian passport No XXXXX, issued at XXXXX, on XX/XX/XXXX which would render him or her ineligible for grant of travel facilities including visa for COMMON WEALTH OF AUSTRALIA.


----------



## wolfskin

Anubhav2 said:


> I am worried too much about my medicals for 189. What are the criteria that they will reject you in the medicals? Can anybody provide me details on what medical tests I should I do before going for the actual medicals? Couldn't find the details about the tests anywhere.


Following test's are performed (Unless some other mentioned by CO, most likely not)

*Chest X Ray* - to check if you have active TB or TB in past kind of
*Eye inspection - *to check health of your eyes/ if you have glasses no issue. It's a immigration medical check, not sending us to space 
*Physical examination including BP check *- Now the way you are worried I guess your BP is not normal. So relax. Will ask you about past medical history, diabetics, accidents etc. I had accident 12 screw at right arm no issues with that .
*If you have child -* child physical inspection.
*HIV blood test-* you know why.
*Urin test- *no idea what they check on urin .

I think i have covered most.
Nothing to worry . Stay fit


----------



## bharathi039

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi Bharathi,
> 
> Address is not printed . The format is as below.
> 
> it is certified that there is no adverse information against XXXX (NAME) , holder of Indian passport No XXXXX, issued at XXXXX, on XX/XX/XXXX which would render him or her ineligible for grant of travel facilities including visa for COMMON WEALTH OF AUSTRALIA.


Thanks..


----------



## rahulraju2008

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi Bharathi,
> 
> It happened to me as well.
> 
> 1. When applying for PCC, you mention the present and permanent address as the one which is there in the passport meaning that Passport address is same as your present and permanent address.
> 
> 2. YOu update your Aadhar card with the Current address and during the PCC time, submit both the Aadhar and Passport copy. But Aadhar updation takes 2 weeks time.
> 
> 1st option is easier and wont take much time. I tried the first option and they gave me PCC on the spot. Hope it helps !!


A word of caution, 1st option may not work in all cases. If they are unable to find a previous verification report online for your passport address they are likely to request a reverification.. If that happens and they find out that you are not in your old address then you may be in trouble.


----------



## rahulraju2008

bharathi039 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Point#1 was a good option. However, I was little reluctant to provide the same address for both 'Present' and 'Permanent', because I left the address which is in my passport almost 3 years before and I dont want to complicate things if PSK does any address verification. So, I opted to better give the present address even though it is different.
> 
> I already had my Aadhaar card updated to my present address. I just submitted a copy of it and was told to wait for Police verification..
> 
> Btw, does the address get printed in PCC that we upload to DIBP??


Yes address gets printed in PCC letter that they issue..


----------



## rahulraju2008

kumargaurav29 said:


> Hi All,
> I need a urgent help regarding my visa application.
> I have got my visa invitation on 3rd Feb and now I am in process of preparing my application. I have a doubt regarding pregnancy.
> As my wife is pregnant currently, and just got the news from my family doctor that the delivery can be happen in next 2 days (Previously the delivery date was 25th Feb).
> So it will be fine to submit my application with Visa fees today or tomorrow (for me and my wife) and then later add my baby in the visa application or better to wait till delivery?
> I know that we can add baby after lodging visa application but in my case the baby's birth will be in next day after visa lodging.
> Please provide your valuable feedback so I can proceed accordingly.
> 
> Thanks,
> Gaurav


I'm in your same situation.... My personal opinion would be to wait for the new arrival and then Lodge the visa application.. However you would need to wait for the baby's birth certificate and passport because without the passport number I think you cannot complete the online application.. 

If try to add the baby later on you may have to wait for the CO to add the new dependent to your application and so on.


----------



## rishishabby

Hi All,

Can anyone tell me if the bank statements are mandatory ? I have all the necessary documents expect for the BS. Is there a situation where CO asked for it and the individual failed to provide other than all the documents which are available to support the situation but still got rejected ?


----------



## George2014

rishishabby said:


> Hi All,
> Can anyone tell me if the bank statements are mandatory ? I have all the necessary documents expect for the BS. Is there a situation where CO asked for it and the individual


In my opinion, no one except the CO can answer this question. Every CO may think differently while examining the documents provided with VISA application. If he is convinced without bank statement everything will go smooth. But I think you can provide other documents like pay slips, form 16, ITR etc.


----------



## belapmehta

Keep me in loop as well as my VISA lodgement date is one day before yours. lane:


----------



## Gregcu

Hi guys.. I received my invitation letter with expiry date of mar 08. I paid the fees online last feb 06 thru my inmi accnt after which i was directed to medical test and document upload screen.. Does this mean i have to complete docs upload and medical by mar 08 ? Or is it ok that i complete docs upload after march 08 as im just processing my police clearance back home which will take time since in based in dubai. Thanks for your inputs


----------



## rishishabby

George2014 said:


> In my opinion, no one except the CO can answer this question. Every CO may think differently while examining the documents provided with VISA application. If he is convinced without bank statement everything will go smooth. But I think you can provide other documents like pay slips, form 16, ITR will do.


Thanks and yes i have pay slips, Form-16.


----------



## kawal_547

Gregcu said:


> Hi guys.. I received my invitation letter with expiry date of mar 08. I paid the fees online last feb 06 thru my inmi accnt after which i was directed to medical test and document upload screen.. Does this mean i have to complete docs upload and medical by mar 08 ? Or is it ok that i complete docs upload after march 08 as im just processing my police clearance back home which will take time since in based in dubai. Thanks for your inputs


Mar 08 was the date to pay n lodge ur visa application.

You can have your meds n pcc in ur own sweet time.

Even if not and CO is assigned then he/she may ask you to get the same done for further processing at their end.

So u r cool as of now.

I'm also in same boat of 08 Mar....paid my visa fees....did my medicals..... Applied for pcc....yet to receive it


----------



## engineer20

Gregcu said:


> Hi guys.. I received my invitation letter with expiry date of mar 08. I paid the fees online last feb 06 thru my inmi accnt after which i was directed to medical test and document upload screen.. Does this mean i have to complete docs upload and medical by mar 08 ? Or is it ok that i complete docs upload after march 08 as im just processing my police clearance back home which will take time since in based in dubai. Thanks for your inputs


you can start uploading whatever documents are available for now. once a CO is allocated, he will request for you to submit whatever docs are missing. the march 08 deadline is no longer applicable once you lodged your application.


----------



## myasirma

Got invite on Feb-03-2018 and created online Immi account and filled all the 17 pages but no payment screen available so far. 

Can someone guide me where to provide the credit card information?


----------



## myasirma

Got invite on Feb-03-2016 and created online Immi account and filled all the 17 pages but no payment screen available so far. 

Can someone guide me where to provide the credit card information?
Is the transaction information will be available after submitting the application?


----------



## Gregcu

thank you for the feedback, helped a lot


----------



## HappYness19

Hello all! What a brilliant forum and respect all PR holders helping out the newbies.

My question: 

My case officer was allocated about 8 days back and he requested for PCC. We have sent the PCC documents requested yesterday. From this forum I gathered that a case officer rarely requests other documents again...

How long does it take for a case officer to grant visa if he has all the documents requested?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## engineer20

myasirma said:


> Got invite on Feb-03-2018 and created online Immi account and filled all the 17 pages but no payment screen available so far.
> 
> Can someone guide me where to provide the credit card information?


You need to submit your application to reach the payment page.


----------



## HappYness19

HappYness19 said:


> Hello all! What a brilliant forum and respect all PR holders helping out the newbies.
> 
> My question:
> 
> My case officer was allocated about 8 days back and he requested for PCC. We have sent the PCC documents requested yesterday. From this forum I gathered that a case officer rarely requests other documents again...
> 
> How long does it take for a case officer to grant visa if he has all the documents requested?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Also how can I update the PR holders/seniors about my timeline so they have a good idea? Is it editing the signature? My timeline as follows:

EA Assessment - 25-09-2015
PTE - 90 Each - 20-12-2015
EA +ve Result - 07-01-2016
EOI 189 - 07-01-2016
Invitation - 189 - 08-01-2016
Visa Lodgement - 12-01-2016
AFP Received - 18-01-2016
Medicals Uploaded - 25-01-2016
CO Assigned (Requested for PCC) - 29-01-2016
PCC Received and CO updated - 10-02-2016
Grant - Awaited:fingerscrossed:


----------



## happieaussie2016

Hello Happyness, 
Sounds good to talk to you. I mean your id is great. 

Regarding your question. There is no fixed timeline after the CO requests for documents from you.
for some cases you may get a grant next week or for some it takes months for the CO to come back to your case.
Usually a CO looks back at your case after 28 days. SO be prepared to wait atleast for a month. After that you may think to call them to ask about your status.

Regarding signature thing. Posts some more on the forum and you will be able to edit your signature. it is available in the Quick Links > Edit Signature. 



HappYness19 said:


> Also how can I update the PR holders/seniors about my timeline so they have a good idea? Is it editing the signature? My timeline as follows:
> 
> EA Assessment - 25-09-2015
> PTE - 90 Each - 20-12-2015
> EA +ve Result - 07-01-2016
> EOI 189 - 07-01-2016
> Invitation - 189 - 08-01-2016
> Visa Lodgement - 12-01-2016
> AFP Received - 18-01-2016
> Medicals Uploaded - 25-01-2016
> CO Assigned (Requested for PCC) - 29-01-2016
> PCC Received and CO updated - 10-02-2016
> Grant - Awaited:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kumargaurav29

*One page less in Visa Application*

Hi Gyus,

Anyone noticed that in Visa Application there are 16 pages only but it says its 17.
Actually after 4th page directly 6th page will come. 5th Page is not available.
Please confirm is this the problem with my immi account only or others also have this?

Thanks,
Gaurav


----------



## rahulnair

HappYness19 said:


> Also how can I update the PR holders/seniors about my timeline so they have a good idea? Is it editing the signature? My timeline as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EA Assessment - 25-09-2015
> 
> 
> PTE - 90 Each - 20-12-2015
> 
> 
> EA +ve Result - 07-01-2016
> 
> 
> EOI 189 - 07-01-2016
> 
> 
> Invitation - 189 - 08-01-2016
> 
> 
> Visa Lodgement - 12-01-2016
> 
> 
> AFP Received - 18-01-2016
> 
> 
> Medicals Uploaded - 25-01-2016
> 
> 
> CO Assigned (Requested for PCC) - 29-01-2016
> 
> 
> PCC Received and CO updated - 10-02-2016
> 
> 
> Grant - Awaited:fingerscrossed:




My visa lodged date is same as yours! But, no CO assignment or contact yet! :|


----------



## Vardhan16

rishishabby said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the bank statements are mandatory ? I have all the necessary documents expect for the BS. Is there a situation where CO asked for it and the individual failed to provide other than all the documents which are available to support the situation but still got rejected ?


Asking for bank statements is a very rare case. If they have any doubt on the employment they may ask for the bank statements where the salary is credited. Otherwise they will not ask.


----------



## anoop_vn

Looks like all grants are coming from GSM Brisbane or Adelaide.

I am getting slightly frustrated. We haven't heard any thing yet. have filed for VIsa on 21st Dec 2015, and all docs including form 80,PCC and Medical by 7th Jan 2016.

There is no clarity also as to how the applications are allocated.


----------



## engineer20

anoop_vn said:


> Looks like all grants are coming from GSM Brisbane or Adelaide.
> 
> I am getting slightly frustrated. We haven't heard any thing yet. have filed for VIsa on 21st Dec 2015, and all docs including form 80,PCC and Medical by 7th Jan 2016.
> 
> There is no clarity also as to how the applications are allocated.


Well it is because, GSM Adelaide and Brisbane are the offices that handles skilled migration visa.


----------



## stardustt07

How long does it take for the CO to make first contact?

Also how likely are they to ask for Forms 80 or 1221?


----------



## suruworks

stardustt07 said:


> How long does it take for the CO to make first contact?
> 
> Also how likely are they to ask for Forms 80 or 1221?


Since you are onshore, you can expect CO contact in 2 weeks time, although it is getting delayed now a days due to backlog from Christmas holidays.

I would say, fill up Form 80 and attach it upfront, in most cases that works.

S


----------



## stardustt07

suruworks said:


> Since you are onshore, you can expect CO contact in 2 weeks time, although it is getting delayed now a days due to backlog from Christmas holidays.
> 
> I would say, fill up Form 80 and attach it upfront, in most cases that works.
> 
> S


Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Romrio

stardustt07 said:


> How long does it take for the CO to make first contact?
> 
> Also how likely are they to ask for Forms 80 or 1221?


I got my CO contact in 17 days after lodging visa on and I am offshore. So it entirely depends on your luck and their own internal functioning I guess.
Yes, I would recommend uploading form 80 and 1221 upfront as that's the request that I received from my CO, in addition to PCC.


----------



## aussieby2016

Romrio said:


> I got my CO contact in 17 days after lodging visa on and I am offshore. So it entirely depends on your luck and their own internal functioning I guess.
> Yes, I would recommend uploading form 80 and 1221 upfront as that's the request that I received from my CO, in addition to PCC.


Was it Brisbane or Adelaide??


----------



## NxtDesAus

anoop_vn said:


> Looks like all grants are coming from GSM Brisbane or Adelaide. I am getting slightly frustrated. We haven't heard any thing yet. have filed for VIsa on 21st Dec 2015, and all docs including form 80,PCC and Medical by 7th Jan 2016. There is no clarity also as to how the applications are allocated.


 Hi Anoop, 

I also lodge my visa on 21-Dec and uploaded all the docs upfront, since then I have not heard anything. My application is in Application Received since then , seriously don't know how the applications are allocating.

(
)


----------



## vikaschandra

NxtDesAus said:


> Hi Anoop,
> 
> I also lodge my visa on 21-Dec and uploaded all the docs upfront, since then I have not heard anything. My application is in Application Received since then , seriously don't know how the applications are allocating.
> 
> (
> )



Possible that you will get direct grant. Just keep your fingers crossed


----------



## Robi.bd

When CO might get assign in my case, any idea? Please check my signature


----------



## jschopra

*Australian PCC*

I've got a new requirement today. Have to get PCC from Australia. I think because I have lived there for a while.

I went on the AFP website to fill in the online form and submit documents. They have this criteria of 100 points check list. I am only sure about 70 points which is Foreign Passport. Don't know which other documents to upload. Also, for Victorian AFP check (I'm guessing Victoria because I lived in Victoria), Victorian driving license in necessary. Which I never had. Not sure what to do.

Any guidance in this subject will be much appreciated.


----------



## Vardhan16

Robi.bd said:


> When CO might get assign in my case, any idea? Please check my signature


Hi RObi,

I am in sync with your timeline. I have lodged visa on Jan 29 and CO is not yet allocated for me. I would recommend you to upload Form 80 upfront as now a days CO is asking. 
Best of Luck !!!


----------



## sapap

Thanks for creating the thread.
Submitted visa app on 8th Jan, uploaded all the docs including medical and pcc, still waiting for CO to contact.
I hope, it happens soon.


18-12-2015 : Invited
08-01-2016 : Visa Submitted


----------



## bharathi039

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi RObi,
> 
> I am in sync with your timeline. I have lodged visa on Jan 29 and CO is not yet allocated for me. I would recommend you to upload Form 80 upfront as now a days CO is asking.
> Best of Luck !!!


Have you uploaded medicals and all other docs..? I applied on 26th Jan and had co contact on 8th Feb for Form 80/1221


----------



## sapap

bharathi039 said:


> Have you uploaded medicals and all other docs..? I applied on 26th Jan and had co contact on 8th Feb for Form 80/1221



Hi, what's your skill code and visa category?


----------



## OZboy123

jschopra said:


> I've got a new requirement today. Have to get PCC from Australia. I think because I have lived there for a while.
> 
> I went on the AFP website to fill in the online form and submit documents. They have this criteria of 100 points check list. I am only sure about 70 points which is Foreign Passport. Don't know which other documents to upload. Also, for Victorian AFP check (I'm guessing Victoria because I lived in Victoria), Victorian driving license in necessary. Which I never had. Not sure what to do.
> 
> Any guidance in this subject will be much appreciated.


There are plenty of options to choose from like victorian id card, overseas birth certificate, ID card or student card mentioning your name, signarure or picture.


----------



## bharathi039

sapap said:


> hi, what's your skill code and visa category?


2613xx/189


----------



## realwizard

Got a call from a local Australian embassy the other day. They asked a few questions about my employment, apparently to cross-check answers with the referee as I am claiming points for work experience. I guess it means the application is moving along.


----------



## Vardhan16

bharathi039 said:


> Have you uploaded medicals and all other docs..? I applied on 26th Jan and had co contact on 8th Feb for Form 80/1221


Hi Bharathi,

I have uploaded PCC, medicals, Form 16, Payslips until now . I thought of uploading Form 80 today. Probably I will upload Form 80 tomorrow.


----------



## Romrio

aussieby2016 said:


> Was it Brisbane or Adelaide??


My case is through an agent so I will have to check with him about the co team. Will get back to you.


----------



## ashwin.nooli

Hello All,
Does 190 processing takes more time than 189... or are they part of the same queue.


----------



## Mkanth

*190 App is processed earlier than 189*



ashwin.nooli said:


> Hello All,
> Does 190 processing takes more time than 189... or are they part of the same queue.


190 Apps are given higher priority over 189 apps.


----------



## Abdo2020

Anubhav2 said:


> I am worried too much about my medicals for 189. What are the criteria that they will reject you in the medicals? Can anybody provide me details on what medical tests I should I do before going for the actual medicals? Couldn't find the details about the tests anywhere.


Hi, it is generally checking your health on general main things, no heart problems and they take blood test and run tuberculosis Xray. This is done for each one travels with you. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

jschopra said:


> I've got a new requirement today. Have to get PCC from Australia. I think because I have lived there for a while.
> 
> I went on the AFP website to fill in the online form and submit documents. They have this criteria of 100 points check list. I am only sure about 70 points which is Foreign Passport. Don't know which other documents to upload. Also, for Victorian AFP check (I'm guessing Victoria because I lived in Victoria), Victorian driving license in necessary. Which I never had. Not sure what to do.
> 
> Any guidance in this subject will be much appreciated.


u have to get AFP not victorian ... upload passport, college or uni card, or bank card


----------



## Zeeshan.Mehboob

Hello everyone,

I have submitted VISA application on 30-01-2016. While filling the application i selected 5 years work experience as Overseas Duration of employment. But in actual my total work experience in nominated category is more than 8 years out of which 7 years in UAE and 1 year in my home country (PAK). I considered overseas employment outside pak and selected 5 years option. But now i came to know that outside Aus is considered as Overseas experience.

Anyone plz guide me what should i do in this scenario.??

Thanks & Best Regards,


----------



## starwin4u

CO Allocated today, Requested Form 80, Meds and PCC


----------



## HappYness19

*#Gratitude*



suku1809 said:


> Hello Happyness,
> Sounds good to talk to you. I mean your id is great.
> 
> Regarding your question. There is no fixed timeline after the CO requests for documents from you.
> for some cases you may get a grant next week or for some it takes months for the CO to come back to your case.
> Usually a CO looks back at your case after 28 days. SO be prepared to wait atleast for a month. After that you may think to call them to ask about your status.
> 
> Regarding signature thing. Posts some more on the forum and you will be able to edit your signature. it is available in the Quick Links > Edit Signature.


Many thanks for your reply - I was beginning to think that my question will go unnoticed in a busy group. About CO revert, hoping for a positive and quick outcome!


----------



## aussieby2016

starwin4u said:


> CO Allocated today, Requested Form 80, Meds and PCC


Which GSM was it??? Brisbane or Adelaide???


----------



## starwin4u

aussieby2016 said:


> Which GSM was it??? Brisbane or Adelaide???


Adelaide.


----------



## Digvijayl

Has anyone got a case officer named shaun from adelaide office?


----------



## Robi.bd

bharathi039 said:


> Have you uploaded medicals and all other docs..? I applied on 26th Jan and had co contact on 8th Feb for Form 80/1221


CO contacted today for Form 80 and 1221 from Brisbane.
Also my application status still shows as Received


----------



## vikaschandra

Robi.bd said:


> CO contacted today for Form 80 and 1221 from Brisbane.
> Also my application status still shows as Received


Lately it has been noticed that though people have already uploaded form 80 after visa application yet first On first CO contact the officer has been requesting for form 80 once again. 

Possible reasons that we can assume is that the form was corrupted and CO could not access it but it seems more likely that since all other documents are complete the best one is to request for form 80 once again and get 4-6 weeks time to come back to the case again in the meantime start working on other cases.


----------



## ashwin.nooli

bharathi039 said:


> 2613xx/189


Hi Bharathi,

Please update your signature.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## Backpacker3

*Hello*

Hello All,

I have been a silent reader of this forum. Wanted to write a note of thanks to all the members for the wonderful comments which answered all my queries in the 189 visa process.

I received my grant letter today for PR after an almost smooth process.

I had an individual application and I got my invitation on 21st Jan.
I will be more than happy to assist and help any one currently in the application process, if I can.

Cheers!


----------



## Abdo2020

Backpacker3 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this forum. Wanted to write a note of thanks to all the members for the wonderful comments which answered all my queries in the 189 visa process.
> 
> I received my grant letter today for PR after an almost smooth process.
> 
> I had an individual application and I got my invitation on 21st Jan.
> I will be more than happy to assist and help any one currently in the application process, if I can.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats my brother for getting your grant. I wish you all the best in the future and your new life. May I ask you one question:
In your letter for assessment for your degrees in the university, what was your highest degree and what was the date they wrote on the letter from which they will consider your career experience?
Best regards,


----------



## Backpacker3

Hi Abdo,

I have a Bachelors in Engineering as highest degree. Although I have 12+ years of experience, ACS considered only 9 years of my experience relevant for the ANZSCO code I applied (ICT BA).

One week before the grant, however DIBP asked for my consent to reduced my points for my experience and overseas work by 5 points (I am still not clear why) but because I still have eligibility, it worked out well.

Thanks!
(Also I am a girl  )


----------



## Vardhan16

Backpacker3 said:


> Hi Abdo,
> 
> I have a Bachelors in Engineering as highest degree. Although I have 12+ years of experience, ACS considered only 9 years of my experience relevant for the ANZSCO code I applied (ICT BA).
> 
> One week before the grant, however DIBP asked for my consent to reduced my points for my experience and overseas work by 5 points (I am still not clear why) but because I still have eligibility, it worked out well.
> 
> Thanks!
> (Also I am a girl  )


Could you please update your signature with the timelines..


----------



## Abdo2020

Backpacker3 said:


> Hi Abdo,
> 
> I have a Bachelors in Engineering as highest degree. Although I have 12+ years of experience, ACS considered only 9 years of my experience relevant for the ANZSCO code I applied (ICT BA).
> 
> One week before the grant, however DIBP asked for my consent to reduced my points for my experience and overseas work by 5 points (I am still not clear why) but because I still have eligibility, it worked out well.
> 
> Thanks!
> (Also I am a girl  )


So Sorry, did not know you are a girl 
I have a similar problem with that as well, and I do not know what to do with it. In my case I was granted the letter and then they did not want to consider my experience as I had my highest degree june 2015. I have total of 8 years of experience in my career. Do you think it will be ok to proceed with application?


----------



## Robi.bd

Is there any other thread related to form 80 fill up guideline step by step?

How can I sign form 80, please suggest?
Do I need to split page 17 and sign and merge again together?

After filling up form 80, if I split it lost check marked value.

Do I need to print all pages again and scan?


----------



## thisarapc

Hey guys,
I received the invitation for subclass 189 in last round and I am including my wife in my visa application. I just need to know whether she has to prove functional English by sitting for IELTS or PTE? 
Thank you.


----------



## rahulraju2008

Robi.bd said:


> Is there any other thread related to form 80 fill up guideline step by step?
> 
> How can I sign form 80, please suggest?
> Do I need to split page 17 and sign and merge again together?
> 
> After filling up form 80, if I split it lost check marked value.
> 
> Do I need to print all pages again and scan?


Boss, there are lots of dedicated Form 80 threads here. Just hit the search button with "Form 80" and you will get all kinds of details!


----------



## rahulraju2008

thisarapc said:


> Hey guys,
> I received the invitation for subclass 189 in last round and I am including my wife in my visa application. I just need to know whether she has to prove functional English by sitting for IELTS or PTE?
> Thank you.


A letter from your wife's college/university that the medium of education and exams were in English should do. If not IELTS or PTE will work as well.


----------



## bharathi039

Robi.bd said:


> Is there any other thread related to form 80 fill up guideline step by step?
> 
> How can I sign form 80, please suggest?
> Do I need to split page 17 and sign and merge again together?
> 
> After filling up form 80, if I split it lost check marked value.
> 
> Do I need to print all pages again and scan?


Here you go 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/157954-form-80-a-110.html

-> Just take the print out of last page and sign it, scan and replace the last of pdf with the filled one. No need to print/ scan entire page, but choice is yours..


----------



## rahulraju2008

Backpacker3 said:


> Hi Abdo,
> 
> I have a Bachelors in Engineering as highest degree. Although I have 12+ years of experience, ACS considered only 9 years of my experience relevant for the ANZSCO code I applied (ICT BA).
> 
> One week before the grant, however DIBP asked for my consent to reduced my points for my experience and overseas work by 5 points (I am still not clear why) but because I still have eligibility, it worked out well.
> 
> Thanks!
> (Also I am a girl  )


If you don't mind sharing, did they specific any technical reasons for reducing points?


----------



## ginni

thisarapc said:


> Hey guys,
> I received the invitation for subclass 189 in last round and I am including my wife in my visa application. I just need to know whether she has to prove functional English by sitting for IELTS or PTE?
> Thank you.


Congrats for Invite.

Here is the link to check your wife's functional english eligibility.
https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

In most cases, college letter is suffice but if that can not be arranged then IELTS/PTE is the option. She only need to score 4.5 Bands which anyone can easily get if you have basic level of english.


----------



## Zeeshan.Mehboob

Backpacker3 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this forum. Wanted to write a note of thanks to all the members for the wonderful comments which answered all my queries in the 189 visa process.
> 
> I received my grant letter today for PR after an almost smooth process.
> 
> I had an individual application and I got my invitation on 21st Jan.
> I will be more than happy to assist and help any one currently in the application process, if I can.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi, 
congrats dear. I have one doubt if u plz guide me. I have more than 8 years of experience in nominated catagory out of which 7 years i worked in UAE and 1 year in my home country. While filling visa application i sleceted 5 years option for Duration of Overseas employment instead of 8 years. I considered overseas exp out of my home country. 
Is it ok or if not than how i would change it to 8 years for claiming points? Plz advise.

Regards,


----------



## vikaschandra

thisarapc said:


> Hey guys,
> I received the invitation for subclass 189 in last round and I am including my wife in my visa application. I just need to know whether she has to prove functional English by sitting for IELTS or PTE?
> Thank you.


Option 1 : letter from the college/university stating the medium of instruction was english for the entire course
Option 2 : taking IELTS/PTE and scoring 4.5 in each band
Option 3 : VAC2 payment (Approximately AUD 4885)


----------



## r_zz

vikaschandra said:


> Option 1 : letter from the college/university stating the medium of instruction was english for the entire course
> Option 2 : taking IELTS/PTE and scoring 4.5 in each band
> Option 3 : VAC2 payment (Approximately AUD 4885)


Vikas, 
I always like your replies..

But can you explain a little further ,

If wife has to do IELTS , then why to get functional English letter from university ?

Moreover , isnt that too much fee AUD 4885 

Also i had the question for the person who posted, was he married when he filled EOI ? or he just applied as single and then adding up wife as dependent.

Thanks


----------



## Digvijayl

bharathi039 said:


> Here you go
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/157954-form-80-a-110.html
> 
> -> Just take the print out of last page and sign it, scan and replace the last of pdf with the filled one. No need to print/ scan entire page, but choice is yours..


Hi,

If you have the latest adobe reader, then you can fill the form without printing it, just go to tools and use the fill and sign option. With the sign thing you can sign on a blank paper and download it to the adobe reader by connecting your phone to your pc. 

It can be a bit of hassle but its very useful for the long run.

Cheers👍


----------



## rahulnair

Backpacker3 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this forum. Wanted to write a note of thanks to all the members for the wonderful comments which answered all my queries in the 189 visa process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received my grant letter today for PR after an almost smooth process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an individual application and I got my invitation on 21st Jan.
> 
> 
> I will be more than happy to assist and help any one currently in the application process, if I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!




Congratulations and all the best!


----------



## Gregcu

Hi would it matter if there are minor mistakes on the details entered in the immi account (country of issue of passport i had selected UAE instead of philippines. I have already lodged the application and i just noticed the mistake now upon generation of the medical referral letter. Thanks in advance for your inputs.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## v_2jsin

Gregcu said:


> Hi would it matter if there are minor mistakes on the details entered in the immi account (country of issue of passport i had selected UAE instead of philippines. I have already lodged the application and i just noticed the mistake now upon generation of the medical referral letter. Thanks in advance for your inputs.:fingerscrossed:


Please log into Immi account & click on update us > Change passport details. It will help.


----------



## andreyx108b

Backpacker3 said:


> Hello All, I have been a silent reader of this forum. Wanted to write a note of thanks to all the members for the wonderful comments which answered all my queries in the 189 visa process. I received my grant letter today for PR after an almost smooth process. I had an individual application and I got my invitation on 21st Jan. I will be more than happy to assist and help any one currently in the application process, if I can. Cheers!


Congratulations!!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

You were asked to provide docs for work experience?
is it because you claimed points for work experience or it is normal to provide these docs for all applications?





mmon said:


> For me I was asked to provide Evidence of:
> 
> 1- Skills Assessment
> 2- Work Experience
> 3- Qualifications - Overseas/Australian
> 4- Character- Police certificates
> 5- Language Ability
> 6- Travel Document
> 7- Birth or Age
> 8- Health
> 
> 
> Though you can have a look at the checklist for more information.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


----------



## Gregcu

v_2jsin said:


> Please log into Immi account & click on update us > Change passport details. It will help.


I tried it but the option only allows changes of passport details on Passport number, issue date and expiry date, country of passport field is showing as uneditable. Another option was available called notice of incorrect answer, maybe I should select this option right?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Hi ahmed,

Salam

I am applying form Kuwait as well..

Will need some assistance.
I am waiting for Feb17 invite round.
If invited i wish to go ahead with Visa application ASAP.

BR




ahmedrizk1985 said:


> Finally I am Joining the Gang
> Application finally lodged 11 Jan 2016. SC 189


----------



## insouciant

Hello guys!


----------



## shabdullah

Hi Guys1! I am looking for advice.

My government issued birth certificate has minor issue which is that it doesn't mention full name of mine and my father's.

For example, if my name is MyName_1 MyName_2 son of FName_1 FName_2, my birth certificate mentions MyName_2 son of FName_2. Everything else is in place, my all identity and other documents have my correct full name and that of my father.

What is suggested, should I submit the same Birth Certificate or should have it revised. My worry is changing anything in Birth Certificate is such a long process that it will take alt least months but I need to get ready to lodge my application in about a week's time. Please suggest.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b

shabdullah said:


> Hi Guys1! I am looking for advice. My government issued birth certificate has minor issue which is that it doesn't mention full name of mine and my father's. For example, if my name is MyName_1 MyName_2 son of FName_1 FName_2, my birth certificate mentions MyName_2 son of FName_2. Everything else is in place, my all identity and other documents have my correct full name and that of my father. What is suggested, should I submit the same Birth Certificate or should have it revised. My worry is changing anything in Birth Certificate is such a long process that it will take alt least months but I need to get ready to lodge my application in about a week's time. Please suggest. Thanks in advance.


I would personally get it revised UNLESS it is common practice in Pakistan to issues BC in such a format.


----------



## vikaschandra

r_zz said:


> Vikas,
> I always like your replies..
> 
> But can you explain a little further ,
> 
> If wife has to do IELTS , then why to get functional English letter from university ?
> 
> Moreover , isnt that too much fee AUD 4885
> 
> Also i had the question for the person who posted, was he married when he filled EOI ? or he just applied as single and then adding up wife as dependent.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks r_zz but I think i Still missed to put it clearly. I should have put "OR" after every option. Which would clarify that it letter is available from college/university no need for IELTS/PTE and Vice Versa. 

Well the decision on how much fees should be taken from a candidate as VAC2 is decided by DIBP? So no concession on that i guess

Yes probably the person who posted this must have included his spouse on the EOI hence he/she is asking this question.


----------



## Robi.bd

Filling form 80, what should I mention Part: I Address in Australia.
I have not fixed any particular address now, what should I mention?


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

shabdullah said:


> Hi Guys1! I am looking for advice.
> 
> My government issued birth certificate has minor issue which is that it doesn't mention full name of mine and my father's.
> 
> For example, if my name is MyName_1 MyName_2 son of FName_1 FName_2, my birth certificate mentions MyName_2 son of FName_2. Everything else is in place, my all identity and other documents have my correct full name and that of my father.
> 
> What is suggested, should I submit the same Birth Certificate or should have it revised. My worry is changing anything in Birth Certificate is such a long process that it will take alt least months but I need to get ready to lodge my application in about a week's time. Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Get a family tree document from NADRA office ... it can be used as BC, u will get on the same day for 1000rs fee.


----------



## vikaschandra

Robi.bd said:


> Filling form 80, what should I mention Part: I Address in Australia.
> I have not fixed any particular address now, what should I mention?


If you are not sure of the address leave it blank


----------



## Aakash2012

Guys,

CO - GSM Brisbane assigned. Asked for Form 80 + few more documents.

Can someone please advice how to upload Form 80. Do I have to fill the form, take print, sign, scan the complete form again and then upload to my immi account ??

Please advice.


----------



## v_2jsin

Gregcu said:


> I tried it but the option only allows changes of passport details on Passport number, issue date and expiry date, country of passport field is showing as uneditable. Another option was available called notice of incorrect answer, maybe I should select this option right?


Please do that if the field is not editable. Thanks


----------



## Robi.bd

vikaschandra said:


> If you are not sure of the address leave it blank


Thanks, I have few more doubt 
1. I refused Visa for Denmark Once though I visited Denmark before. It was because of passport was renewed and previous visit history they did not find, I am not sure why they could not find. Is this something negative for me?

2. Contract in Australia, asking for friend, relative. 
I do not have such friend or relative, is that okay to leave blank?


----------



## Digvijayl

Aakash2012 said:


> Guys,
> 
> CO - GSM Brisbane assigned. Asked for Form 80 + few more documents.
> 
> Can someone please advice how to upload Form 80. Do I have to fill the form, take print, sign, scan the complete form again and then upload to my immi account ??
> 
> Please advice.


Hi,

Download the latest version of adobe reader and fill it using the fill and sign tool. The signatures can be uploaded by simply clicking a picture of your signature on a blank paper and downloading it your computer or laptop.

Thanks


----------



## bhuiyena

Has anyone received a grant who lodged their visa this year?


----------



## vikaschandra

Robi.bd said:


> Thanks, I have few more doubt
> 1. I refused Visa for Denmark Once though I visited Denmark before. It was because of passport was renewed and previous visit history they did not find, I am not sure why they could not find. Is this something negative for me?
> 
> 2. Contract in Australia, asking for friend, relative.
> I do not have such friend or relative, is that okay to leave blank?


No it should not have adverse effect. But do mention about the denial of visa and give your reason in the additional information Part T. 

If you do not have relatives/friends who are living in Australia leave the space blank it is not mandatory cause not all the people who apply for PR have relatives or friends.


----------



## Inderk

Thanks for your response .
I have a mother who is widowed and a younger sibling.
As I am in UK and my mother is with my sibling in India so basically we cant say that she is dependant on me though in some ways she is . However at some point I would want to apply visa for my mother would 
create some problem if i mention no now. 
Also I see if I mention yes then according to a number of threads it says that you have to provide PCC and medicals for them as well which i think might be a problem.
Thinking of present situation i feel that I should mention no but thinking of future I am tempted to say yes ( as i would want my mother to be with me when she gets old ) -- confusion , confusion


----------



## Inderk

KeeDa said:


> 1. Spouse and kids but not parents if both are alive and living together (as they are considered dependent on each other and not you). More details here: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Incl
> 
> 2. non-Australian is overseas.


Thanks for your response .
I have a mother who is widowed and a younger sibling.
As I am in UK and my mother is with my sibling in India so basically we cant say that she is dependant on me though in some ways she is . However at some point I would want to apply visa for my mother would 
create some problem if i mention no now. 
Also I see if I mention yes then according to a number of threads it says that you have to provide PCC and medicals for them as well which i think might be a problem.
Thinking of present situation i feel that I should mention no but thinking of future I am tempted to say yes ( as i would want my mother to be with me when she gets old ) -- confusion , confusion


----------



## Jeeten#80

There are quite a few people that I know.





bhuiyena said:


> Has anyone received a grant who lodged their visa this year?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

What are the additional documents that were requested?




Aakash2012 said:


> Guys,
> 
> CO - GSM Brisbane assigned. Asked for Form 80 + few more documents.
> 
> Can someone please advice how to upload Form 80. Do I have to fill the form, take print, sign, scan the complete form again and then upload to my immi account ??
> 
> Please advice.


----------



## KeeDa

Inderk said:


> Thanks for your response .
> I have a mother who is widowed and a younger sibling.
> As I am in UK and my mother is with my sibling in India so basically we cant say that she is dependant on me though in some ways she is . However at some point I would want to apply visa for my mother would
> create some problem if i mention no now.
> Also I see if I mention yes then according to a number of threads it says that you have to provide PCC and medicals for them as well which i think might be a problem.
> Thinking of present situation i feel that I should mention no but thinking of future I am tempted to say yes ( as i would want my mother to be with me when she gets old ) -- confusion , confusion


At this moment, you will have to mention 'no' since you won't be able to prove dependency (mother staying with you since 12+ months, etc).

There won't be any problems whatsoever for her future Australian visas.


----------



## ahmedrizk1985

Hi All,

Are there delay in the grant process these days, or it is normal ?


----------



## noorulla

Hi Expats

Please help me in to place the pcc request from India.

My Present and permanent address are different.

Currently I am in Bangalore, when I am raising the PCC request, i am getting as "You have registered under RPO Hyderabad but your present residential address lies within the jurisdiction of RPO Bengaluru. The registration and present residential address should be with the same RPO."


My PCC request has come as "Police records are not clear" when i kept present and permanent as same, but during the time of police verification i was not at my native and they have given adverse report.

Please help how to place a request if present and permanent address are not same.

Thank you.


----------



## Inderk

KeeDa said:


> At this moment, you will have to mention 'no' since you won't be able to prove dependency (mother staying with you since 12+ months, etc).
> 
> There won't be any problems whatsoever for her future Australian visas.



Thank you !


----------



## reply2Chiku

Hi experts,

First of all, thanks to all who help and share their experiences.

I have also applied for visa subclass 189 with 65 points under 261313 (Software Engineer) skill.

*
EOI submitted - 02/02/2016
Invitation - 03/02/2016
Visa Application Submitted - 11/02/2016
PCC (India and UK) - uploaded.
Medicals - yet to be done.*

I have 2 questions to ask

1. I don't have birth certificate and according to AU site, I have uploaded passport copy as the birth date proof. I have read few older quotes and people say that CO still asks for birth certificate. Is it the case?

2. Is it necessary to do medicals from the country entered under "Usual Country of residence" or we can do in country of birth as well? The reason I am asking is that I am planning to go to my birth country for 2 months.

Thank you.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Hi Ahmed,

i am applying from Kuwait as well.

can you guide me with the PCC process for kuwait.

BR



ahmedrizk1985 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Are there delay in the grant process these days, or it is normal ?


----------



## Hs521

Hello friends. I m new here
I want to ask about eligibility factors
I have calculated my total marks and they are 60. I am a mechanical engineer
Will I get PR visa 189 with this profile?? I mean mechanical engineers with 60 marks can get this visa??. And in how much time frame???
And one last question can someone tell me about total cost to get this visa in the end

TIA


----------



## karthikr

Hs521 said:


> Hello friends. I m new here
> I want to ask about eligibility factors
> I have calculated my total marks and they are 60. I am a mechanical engineer
> Will I get PR visa 189 with this profile?? I mean mechanical engineers with 60 marks can get this visa??. And in how much time frame???
> And one last question can someone tell me about total cost to get this visa in the end
> 
> TIA


Hello Hs521,

With 60 points you will get 189 Visa. Time frame can vary, depends on EOI Invite and Visa check process after lodging. You can consider minimum of 4-5 months, as EA (assessing body) will take time.

Visa cost is 3600 AUD and For EA i believe its 500 AUD - Total of 4100 AUD


----------



## ahmedrizk1985

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Hi Ahmed,
> 
> i am applying from Kuwait as well.
> 
> can you guide me with the PCC process for kuwait.
> 
> BR


HI shawnchristophervaz,

you will need to have a copy from your visa application, one personal photo, a copy from your passport and civil ID. then you will go to Finger print department located at DAGIG area in FARWANIA. they are working Sunday to Thursday from 08:00 till 13:00. they will take the finger print on spot and you will receive it from the same place after 1 week. 

it is very simple , just time consuming

regards


----------



## Hs521

karthikr said:


> Hello Hs521,
> 
> With 60 points you will get 189 Visa. Time frame can vary, depends on EOI Invite and Visa check process after lodging. You can consider minimum of 4-5 months, as EA (assessing body) will take time.
> 
> Visa cost is 3600 AUD and For EA i believe its 500 AUD - Total of 4100 AUD



Thank u friend
I am also going to in include my spouse and a baby as Dependants 
Will cost b same 4100 AUD??
And can u please guide for which city in Australia I should prefer in my visa EOI application?? Any easy preference to get selected actually


----------



## karthikr

Hs521 said:


> Thank u friend
> I am also going to in include my spouse and a baby as Dependants
> Will cost b same 4100 AUD??
> And can u please guide for which city in Australia I should prefer in my visa EOI application?? Any easy preference to get selected actually



It would be around : PKR 495,900.00 including dependents. You can verify the price estimates here : https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Visa-1

This is subject to change every year. There are various threads here in the forum. You are in safe hands, as people share their experience, suggestions which is really needed.

I would recommend you to take some time and go through various threads here, just so that you get an idea and then you can identify which state you would like to land.


----------



## spaniant

Hey Guys.

I have a query that I underwent medical examination 10th Feb with family. My and my daughter's medical report uploaded with a message that no action required and CO will process the case. However in my wife's medical, it's been mentioned that the outcome has been forwarded to Bupa medical for further assessment. 

Could any body tell that how severe is situation.

I understand that nothing going to be change but to get some relief from anxiety I would Like to receive some good wishes based on reality.


----------



## anna_phil

Hello guys!

I'm a new member of this forum but I've been silently following the threads, particularly this one as I have also lodged my visa this year. Thankfully, my visa got approved, along with my dependents (husband and child) last February 12.

I'm very thankful for this forum and all its members for sharing about various information needed to facilitate the visa application process. If there is any way I can help any one of you, please feel free to ask. My timelines are below:

IELTS Taken: July 23, 2015
IELTS Results: August 4, 2015 (R:9, L:8, W: 7, S:7.5; Overall=8)
CPAA Assessment Submitted: August 9, 2015
CPAA Assessment Result (Positive/Ok): October 19, 2015
CPAA Skilled Employment Assessment: October 27, 2015 (10+ years work experience considered as skilled employment)
PCC: October 27, 2015
EOI: October 29, 2015
Invitation: January 8, 2016
Medicals: January 12, 2016
Medicals Completed: January 28, 2016
Visa Lodged: January 29, 2016
Visa Grant: February 12, 2016


----------



## myasirma

engineer20 said:


> You need to submit your application to reach the payment page.


I am not adding my family members in visa application to minimize financial risk, so visa fee and medical will only be for me not for whole family, Is it right? If yes, then how Can I include my family members?


----------



## vikaschandra

reply2Chiku said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> First of all, thanks to all who help and share their experiences.
> 
> I have also applied for visa subclass 189 with 65 points under 261313 (Software Engineer) skill.
> 
> *
> EOI submitted - 02/02/2016
> Invitation - 03/02/2016
> Visa Application Submitted - 11/02/2016
> PCC (India and UK) - uploaded.
> Medicals - yet to be done.*
> 
> I have 2 questions to ask
> 
> 1. I don't have birth certificate and according to AU site, I have uploaded passport copy as the birth date proof. I have read few older quotes and people say that CO still asks for birth certificate. Is it the case?
> 
> 2. Is it necessary to do medicals from the country entered under "Usual Country of residence" or we can do in country of birth as well? The reason I am asking is that I am planning to go to my birth country for 2 months.
> 
> Thank you.


Q. 1 usually people uplod their class 10 marksheet and certificate as evidence to birth certificate as substitute. Though it is not guaranteed that CO might not ask for the Original Birth Certificate. Try to find out what are the possibilities of getting one made. 

Q. 2 for Medicals you can do it from anywhere but if their is any further requirement from the CO it has to be done from the same hospital/clinic. On form 26 it says that

"If outside Australia you must attend the same panel physician during the course of your health examinations."

Hence decide if any requirement comes up would you be able to travel and get the additional tests done at your home town and then you can proceed with the medicals.


----------



## reply2Chiku

vikaschandra said:


> Q. 1 usually people uplod their class 10 marksheet and certificate as evidence to birth certificate as substitute. Though it is not guaranteed that CO might not ask for the Original Birth Certificate. Try to find out what are the possibilities of getting one made.
> 
> Q. 2 for Medicals you can do it from anywhere but if their is any further requirement from the CO it has to be done from the same hospital/clinic. On form 26 it says that
> 
> "If outside Australia you must attend the same panel physician during the course of your health examinations."
> 
> Hence decide if any requirement comes up would you be able to travel and get the additional tests done at your home town and then you can proceed with the medicals.


Thanks mate.

Do you know the current timelines for allocation of CO?

Do you know the time given by CO to upload a document once asked?


----------



## spaniant

reply2Chiku said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Do you know the current timelines for allocation of CO?
> 
> Do you know the time given by CO to upload a document once asked?


CO allocation time is 2 - 4 weeks.

After information requested from CO, you would have 28 days to respond.


----------



## engineer20

myasirma said:


> I am not adding my family members in visa application to minimize financial risk, so visa fee and medical will only be for me not for whole family, Is it right? If yes, then how Can I include my family members?


Not including your spouse and children in your visa application would mean a longer and more expensive process later for them.


----------



## reply2Chiku

Thx spaniant for your quick reply.


----------



## shabdullah

anna_phil said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I'm a new member of this forum but I've been silently following the threads, particularly this one as I have also lodged my visa this year. Thankfully, my visa got approved, along with my dependents (husband and child) last February 12.
> 
> I'm very thankful for this forum and all its members for sharing about various information needed to facilitate the visa application process. If there is any way I can help any one of you, please feel free to ask. My timelines are below:
> 
> IELTS Taken: July 23, 2015
> IELTS Results: August 4, 2015 (R:9, L:8, W: 7, S:7.5; Overall=8)
> CPAA Assessment Submitted: August 9, 2015
> CPAA Assessment Result (Positive/Ok): October 19, 2015
> CPAA Skilled Employment Assessment: October 27, 2015 (10+ years work experience considered as skilled employment)
> PCC: October 27, 2015
> EOI: October 29, 2015
> Invitation: January 8, 2016
> Medicals: January 12, 2016
> Medicals Completed: January 28, 2016
> Visa Lodged: January 29, 2016
> Visa Grant: February 12, 2016


Many congratulations Anna_Phil ... it was so quick for you. Whats your ANZSCO code and points.


----------



## Abdo2020

reply2Chiku said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Do you know the current timelines for allocation of CO?
> 
> Do you know the time given by CO to upload a document once asked?


It could take up to 45 days before allocation and you will have up to 28 days to upload any additional documents required


----------



## anna_phil

ANZSCO code 221111 Accountant
70 points


----------



## Flothefrog

Hey all, 

I have lodged my application on 14th January 2016 as a Secondary School Teacher, with all documents uploaded upfront. I have been contacted by CO on 29th January though, asking for a Transcript I have already submitted. I initially assumed that the doc I had provided was not considered as a proper transcript (it was titled "Record of Results") and had the University edit it. However, I just read a post from a migration agent saying that DIBP has been having problems where they can't see docs uploaded and advising to send a print screen of the Skillselect application.

Did that happen to any of you here ? 

I emailed/uploaded the new transcripts on 9th Feb and emailed again the print screen along with the initial Record of Results today again...fingers crossed I will get the grant soon. 



Skills Assessment AITSL Secondary School Teacher : 15.10.16 / EOI : 4.12.16 / Visa application : 14.01.16 / CO contact : 29.01.16 / Doc requested sent : 8.02.16


----------



## Jaz2804

Hi,

I was asked on 11Feb to submit four documents which I had already submitted (2 for wife, 1 for son and 1 for myself). Not sure whats happening.

I also emailed them with the documents just in case they not able to see in Skill Select again.

Waiting for reply now.

Fingers crossed !!!

Keep us updated once you hear back.


----------



## vineet.n

Hi guys,


I am living in Australia and am applying for a PR this week. 

I had a query about my Indian PCC. I got it on 9th Sep 2015 and I went to India for a month in Jan 2016. If I am applying for my PR 189 this week, do I have to get my Indian PCC done again? 

Since I went to India after I got my PCC in September 2015. My 2613 EOI was submitted on 27th Nov 2015. I hope to get my invite in the 17th Feb round.

Cheers!


----------



## DrWho

*My Application Timeline*

Hi Guys & Girls,

I've been a silent reader and I decided to also share my experience. I am applying with two dependents (wife & son).

I had problems paying my application, I could not find anyone with a Credit Card with the limit high enough. I solved that by acquiring a Travellers Card and deposit enough funds on it (I read this suggestion somewhere in this forum).

I requested my PCCs in advance, I don't remember the dates.

Anyway, here it goes:

09/12/2015 - Skill Assessment Requested (ACS)
16/12/2015 - Skill Assessment Result (5years)
14/01/2016 - English Exam (PTE-A)
15/01/2016 - English Results (79+)
15/01/2016 - EoI Submitted (75 points)
22/01/2016 - Invitation Received (Subclass 189)
24/01/2016 - Application Submitted
01/02/2016 - Health Check
04/02/2016 - Health Results (Completed)
09/02/2016 - CO Contact (Form 80 requested)
10/02/2016 - Form 80 submitted

Has anyone else had any progress to post?

Wish me luck, and good luck to all of you!


----------



## stardustt07

Hi guys, if you have submitted PTE scores please remember to send scores through the PTE website. I uploaded the actual test score report and was requested to send the scores through the PTE website to DIBP  Just letting you guys know so that your applications won't be delayed.

My visa application was received on 4th February, first CO contact is today 15 Feb, CO only requested for my PTE results to be sent through the website and nothing else, I didn't upload form 80 or 1221 but I had all my other documents uploaded i.e. PCCs, birth cert, university degrees, medicals etc all done. Hoping to get my visa grant soon!! So excited


----------



## KV1990

Hi ,

Today CO was allocated for my application from GSM Adelaide and requested to send pcc,medical and Personal particulars for character assessment form 80. Hoping to completed medical and pcc within this week. All the best everyone!!


----------



## DrWho

stardustt07 said:


> Hi guys, if you have submitted PTE scores please remember to send scores through the PTE website. I uploaded the actual test score report and was requested to send the scores through the PTE website to DIBP  Just letting you guys know so that your applications won't be delayed.
> 
> My visa application was received on 4th February, first CO contact is today 15 Feb, CO only requested for my PTE results to be sent through the website and nothing else, I didn't upload form 80 or 1221 but I had all my other documents uploaded i.e. PCCs, birth cert, university degrees, medicals etc all done. Hoping to get my visa grant soon!! So excited


Hi,

My wife and I took PTE-A, a few days after we applyed for the VISA we received a letter saying that our PTE was send to DIBP as we requested. I don't remember requesting it to be sent after the exam, but I think it was sent automatically because we informed we are taking the test for immigration purposes in Australia. We attached certified copies of the report anyway.

So far my CO only requested Form 80, so I think its ok already. In any case, how can I send it to make sure? I logged in PTE, Clicked "Send Scores" on my exam, then I can choose Country "Australia" but I have no idea what to put for "State/City". I cannot find DIBP in any of them.

Thank you for your post,


----------



## stardustt07

DrWho said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife and I took PTE-A, a few days after we applyed for the VISA we received a letter saying that our PTE was send to DIBP as we requested. I don't remember requesting it to be sent after the exam, but I think it was sent automatically because we informed we are taking the test for immigration purposes in Australia. We attached certified copies of the report anyway.
> 
> So far my CO only requested Form 80, so I think its ok already. In any case, how can I send it to make sure? I logged in PTE, Clicked "Send Scores" on my exam, then I can choose Country "Australia" but I have no idea what to put for "State/City". I cannot find DIBP in any of them.
> 
> Thank you for your post,


Hello, if you search "immigration" without putting any state/city the option for Department of Immigration and Border Protection DIBP Visa Applications should pop up


----------



## DrWho

stardustt07 said:


> Hello, if you search "immigration" without putting any state/city the option for Department of Immigration and Border Protection DIBP Visa Applications should pop up


I found it now, but it said I cannot send it to the same institution twice... so nothing to worry about!!

Thank you


----------



## ram040479

*Payment Options*

Anybody from Bangalore has done a payment for Visa Fees ? I am asking this question as I have the funds ready with me, but unable to find the right option to go by. I also searched the forum for options, but have had differing opinions. In the sense that - 

1) For some ICICI travel card worked, for some ICICI refused stating there is no such option
2) I tried HDFC, and they said they do not have any such cards
3) I tried Thomas Cook, who said that they can do and I need to get a DD from my bank and give them. I might as well do the transfer then from my bank.
4) I checked with my bank(HDFC), and they said I need to walk in and get managers approval to do the transfer
5) I also tried checking for credit limit enhancement on my credit card and they said I need to fill up a form and it might take 4 working days.

So anyone with a working option who has been successful, please do let me know. My wife has an account with ICICI


----------



## simon.ghosh

Anyone facing problem uploading documents today? I 'm trying to upload .pdf files with less than 5mb size and file name without any special characters, and getting an error that file type is not supported.


----------



## GusbusZA

Hey guys

I've often come to this forum and watched everyone's progress through.

We've been waiting for CO allocation now for 4 weeks, is that normal? I see most people are hearing from a CO within 4 weeks. We submitted everything on the day we paid. Incl. form 80, health tests done before. Anything we should worry about?

Thanks


----------



## bharathi039

ram040479 said:


> Anybody from Bangalore has done a payment for Visa Fees ? I am asking this question as I have the funds ready with me, but unable to find the right option to go by. I also searched the forum for options, but have had differing opinions. In the sense that -
> 
> 1) For some ICICI travel card worked, for some ICICI refused stating there is no such option
> 2) I tried HDFC, and they said they do not have any such cards
> 3) I tried Thomas Cook, who said that they can do and I need to get a DD from my bank and give them. I might as well do the transfer then from my bank.
> 4) I checked with my bank(HDFC), and they said I need to walk in and get managers approval to do the transfer
> 5) I also tried checking for credit limit enhancement on my credit card and they said I need to fill up a form and it might take 4 working days.
> 
> So anyone with a working option who has been successful, please do let me know. My wife has an account with ICICI


I would suggest you to follow this thread for payment related options. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees-107.html


----------



## JAN84

anna_phil said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I'm a new member of this forum but I've been silently following the threads, particularly this one as I have also lodged my visa this year. Thankfully, my visa got approved, along with my dependents (husband and child) last February 12.
> 
> I'm very thankful for this forum and all its members for sharing about various information needed to facilitate the visa application process. If there is any way I can help any one of you, please feel free to ask. My timelines are below:
> 
> IELTS Taken: July 23, 2015
> IELTS Results: August 4, 2015 (R:9, L:8, W: 7, S:7.5; Overall=8)
> CPAA Assessment Submitted: August 9, 2015
> CPAA Assessment Result (Positive/Ok): October 19, 2015
> CPAA Skilled Employment Assessment: October 27, 2015 (10+ years work experience considered as skilled employment)
> PCC: October 27, 2015
> EOI: October 29, 2015
> Invitation: January 8, 2016
> Medicals: January 12, 2016
> Medicals Completed: January 28, 2016
> Visa Lodged: January 29, 2016
> Visa Grant: February 12, 2016


Congrats .. All the best


----------



## ram040479

bharathi039 said:


> I would suggest you to follow this thread for payment related options.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees-107.html


I think you did not read my post correctly. I have already gone through the forum is my concern. The link that you provided does not help. I have already gone through that.


----------



## gaudit24

anna_phil said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I'm a new member of this forum but I've been silently following the threads, particularly this one as I have also lodged my visa this year. Thankfully, my visa got approved, along with my dependents (husband and child) last February 12.
> 
> I'm very thankful for this forum and all its members for sharing about various information needed to facilitate the visa application process. If there is any way I can help any one of you, please feel free to ask. My timelines are below:
> 
> IELTS Taken: July 23, 2015
> IELTS Results: August 4, 2015 (R:9, L:8, W: 7, S:7.5; Overall=8)
> CPAA Assessment Submitted: August 9, 2015
> CPAA Assessment Result (Positive/Ok): October 19, 2015
> CPAA Skilled Employment Assessment: October 27, 2015 (10+ years work experience considered as skilled employment)
> PCC: October 27, 2015
> EOI: October 29, 2015
> Invitation: January 8, 2016
> Medicals: January 12, 2016
> Medicals Completed: January 28, 2016
> Visa Lodged: January 29, 2016
> Visa Grant: February 12, 2016


Many Many Congratulations Anna. Best wishes to you and your family.

Wanted some more details of yours. Please if you could share with us:

1. Under what ANZCO code where you asssessed for CPA? Is it accountant? 
2. Is your invitation open for 189 or 190?
3. Did you upload for 80 and 1221 for yourself as well as your husband an kid?
4. Did you front load all the docs? e.g. pcc, medical, form 80 and 1221 or CO had asked or not asked anything....
Please share your details as it will help in preparing my application well.


----------



## kumargaurav29

*Indian PCC*

Hi,
Could anyone let me know what is the procedure for getting Indian PCC ?

Thanks,
Gaurav


----------



## anna_phil

GusbusZA said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I've often come to this forum and watched everyone's progress through.
> 
> We've been waiting for CO allocation now for 4 weeks, is that normal? I see most people are hearing from a CO within 4 weeks. We submitted everything on the day we paid. Incl. form 80, health tests done before. Anything we should worry about?
> 
> Thanks


I'm not really sure how CO allocation is done. Have you checked the status of your application using your immiaccount? I kept track of mine since the day we paid for the visa fees and uploaded all docs and the status was always APPLICATION RECEIVED. I thought there was going to be an update from DIBP once a CO looks at your application but we got none. Once we got our direct grant, the status changed to FINALIZED.

What I just made sure of was that my supporting documents were sufficient enough to prove the points I claimed. I uploaded everything I had on file to prove employment since I was claiming 15 points for that (i.e. payslips for the previous year, all ITRs I had on file, salary review memos, commendations, certificate of employment signed by HR manager and same employment testimonial I submitted during CPAA assessment).


----------



## kevin_acct

Congrats

My case is similar to you. I applied on 28th January 2016. 221111 Accountant with 70 points.
90 PTE.
I can expect my grant soon. Fingers crossed.

Can you please mention your home country.?


----------



## anna_phil

gaudit24 said:


> anna_phil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> I'm a new member of this forum but I've been silently following the threads, particularly this one as I have also lodged my visa this year. Thankfully, my visa got approved, along with my dependents (husband and child) last February 12.
> 
> I'm very thankful for this forum and all its members for sharing about various information needed to facilitate the visa application process. If there is any way I can help any one of you, please feel free to ask. My timelines are below:
> 
> IELTS Taken: July 23, 2015
> IELTS Results: August 4, 2015 (R:9, L:8, W: 7, S:7.5; Overall=8)
> CPAA Assessment Submitted: August 9, 2015
> CPAA Assessment Result (Positive/Ok): October 19, 2015
> CPAA Skilled Employment Assessment: October 27, 2015 (10+ years work experience considered as skilled employment)
> PCC: October 27, 2015
> EOI: October 29, 2015
> Invitation: January 8, 2016
> Medicals: January 12, 2016
> Medicals Completed: January 28, 2016
> Visa Lodged: January 29, 2016
> Visa Grant: February 12, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Many Many Congratulations Anna. Best wishes to you and your family.
> 
> Wanted some more details of yours. Please if you could share with us:
> 
> 1. Under what ANZCO code where you asssessed for CPA? Is it accountant?
> 2. Is your invitation open for 189 or 190?
> 3. Did you upload for 80 and 1221 for yourself as well as your husband an kid?
> 4. Did you front load all the docs? e.g. pcc, medical, form 80 and 1221 or CO had asked or not asked anything....
> Please share your details as it will help in preparing my application well.
Click to expand...

Hello gaudit24!

1. 221111 Accountant
2. 189 invitation
3. Only form 80 for me and my husband, none for my child since age is below 18
4. Yes, all docs were frontloaded including medical and pcc

I actually got HAP ID before the invitation as I was thinking invitation would come only around feb based on the trends in nov and dec. It was a "good" surprise when we got invited earlier but it also meant we had to fast track the medicals so we can lodge the visa asap. So we did the medicals and waited for the results for around 2 weeks (it's really slow here plus you have to call the clinic to follow up your results so that they update your emedical). Once the medicals were ok for all 3 of us, we proceeded to lodge the visa.


----------



## anna_phil

kevin_acct said:


> Congrats
> 
> My case is similar to you. I applied on 28th January 2016. 221111 Accountant with 70 points.
> 90 PTE.
> I can expect my grant soon. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Can you please mention your home country.?


Hello kevin! I'm from the Philippines :blush:


----------



## Vardhan16

Hi Guys,

CO is allocated for my applications and after that I uploaded Form 80. I filled up Form 80 and kept ready with me. As soon as CO is allocated I uploaded form 80. I would recommend everyone to go with this option. because If you upload Form 80 upfront before CO is allocated there might be chances that CO might ask Form 80 again as the file might have got corrupted. 

All the best for every one who are waiting for the grant


----------



## ahmedrizk1985

GusbusZA said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I've often come to this forum and watched everyone's progress through.
> 
> We've been waiting for CO allocation now for 4 weeks, is that normal? I see most people are hearing from a CO within 4 weeks. We submitted everything on the day we paid. Incl. form 80, health tests done before. Anything we should worry about?
> 
> Thanks


HI,

Normally in your case if you uploaded everything and there is really nothing is pending so you may get a direct grant without hearing from CO, this could be your case and I saw many cases of the direct grant that took from 1-3 months from submitting the application.

best of luck


----------



## ram040479

kumargaurav29 said:


> Hi,
> Could anyone let me know what is the procedure for getting Indian PCC ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Gaurav


Fill out the online application on Passport Seva Kendra Website
Check if your address is the same as your current living address as in passport
if yes, then pay the fees, schedule appointment
On the day, move from A->B->C. You will get the PCC in half a days time

If your address is different, carry your new address proofs and follow the same steps


----------



## bharathi039

ram040479 said:


> I think you did not read my post correctly. I have already gone through the forum is my concern. The link that you provided does not help. I have already gone through that.


The thread that I provided would have the info from other expats who have already made payment in different ways.. 

To answer your queries in short, 

1 & 2. ICICI and HDFC offers Forex travel card and many have paid their fee. I am not sure why bank officials deny saying there is no such card or you can't make the payment.

3. If you have an account with HDFC, you can book the card through your netbanking login and avoid the hassles of going to branch. 

You can just go through the features and rules mentioned in HDFC/ICICI bank websites regarding travel card and highlight them to the bank officials when you visit the branch. Alternatively, you can visit other branch who can guide you there. (sometimes, few bank officials in a certain branches are very rigid). But, for sure, people have made payments through both these cards in past. 

Hope it helps..!


----------



## ram040479

bharathi039 said:


> The thread that I provided would have the info from other expats who have already made payment in different ways..
> 
> To answer your queries in short,
> 
> 1 & 2. ICICI and HDFC offers Forex travel card and many have paid their fee. I am not sure why bank officials deny saying there is no such card or you can't make the payment.
> 
> 3. If you have an account with HDFC, you can book the card through your netbanking login and avoid the hassles of going to branch.
> 
> You can just go through the features and rules mentioned in HDFC/ICICI bank websites regarding travel card and highlight them to the bank officials when you visit the branch. Alternatively, you can visit other branch who can guide you there. (sometimes, few bank officials in a certain branches are very rigid). But, for sure, people have made payments through both these cards in past.
> 
> Hope it helps..!


Bharathi

This definately helps. I infact after posting, called up the HDFC phonebanking and they were talking about the multicurrency forex card. I also saw your link that you posted where people were talking about applying online and getting the card next day. I will try this option. As you said bank officials act rigid on a given day and it does not help our cause, as we have take permissions from office work and go and finish these things. I will try and let you know. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Vardhan16

bharathi039 said:


> The thread that I provided would have the info from other expats who have already made payment in different ways..
> 
> To answer your queries in short,
> 
> 1 & 2. ICICI and HDFC offers Forex travel card and many have paid their fee. I am not sure why bank officials deny saying there is no such card or you can't make the payment.
> 
> 3. If you have an account with HDFC, you can book the card through your netbanking login and avoid the hassles of going to branch.
> 
> You can just go through the features and rules mentioned in HDFC/ICICI bank websites regarding travel card and highlight them to the bank officials when you visit the branch. Alternatively, you can visit other branch who can guide you there. (sometimes, few bank officials in a certain branches are very rigid). But, for sure, people have made payments through both these cards in past.
> 
> Hope it helps..!


Hi All,

I would recommend you go with ICICI travel card as the processing is easy compared with HDFC. ICICI travel card fee is less compared with HDFC. HDFC requires either grant letter or flight ticket to issue the card where ICICI requires the Passport copy only. The conversion rates are cheaper compared with HDFC.

One more thing ICICI issues travel card who have ICICI savings account.


----------



## abhisve

Hello,

Got ACS reply today with a positive assessment as below:

Your Bachelor of Engineering (Computer Science & Engineering) from XX University completed December 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an
AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after August 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 08/06 - 02/10 (3yrs 6mths)
Position: P1, Employer: E1, Country: INDIA

Dates: 02/10 - 07/11 (1yrs 5mths)
Position: P2, Employer: E2, Country: INDIA

Dates: 09/11 - 09/14 (3yrs 0mths)
Position: P3 ,Employer: E3, Country: INDIA

Dates: 10/14 - 02/16 (1yrs 4mths)
Position: P4, Employer: E4, Country: INDIA

Q1: I can claim points for 1yr 6 months from p1, 1yr 5months from P2, 3 yrs from P3, 1yr 4 months from P4. i.e a total of 7yrs 3 months. right? i.e 10 Points

Q2: My age is 31 Now and I will be 32 in Aug 2016 so I can claim 30 Points right in Sep 2016 also If I submit EOI a little late?

Q3: I gave IELTS on 27Apr 2013 and got a 7 in each so i guess thats still valid for me to claim 10 points But the concern is even If I file EOI today with 30(Age), 10(work ex), Degree (15), IELTS (10) : total 65.. How much chances are there that I will complete all the process before 25th April i.e I will get the grant. As on 27th April 2016 3yrs would have lapsed for IELTS. And then again I have to give either IELTS/PTE...

Q4: My earlier IELTS was with old passport which got renewed in Feb 2015. So IELTS still have my ID as old passport ID. Will this be of any concern?

Any help or response for guidance will be great.

Regards,
Abhishek


----------



## ram040479

abhisve said:


> Hello,
> 
> Got ACS reply today with a positive assessment as below:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering (Computer Science & Engineering) from XX University completed December 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an
> AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after August 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 08/06 - 02/10 (3yrs 6mths)
> Position: P1, Employer: E1, Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 02/10 - 07/11 (1yrs 5mths)
> Position: P2, Employer: E2, Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 09/11 - 09/14 (3yrs 0mths)
> Position: P3 ,Employer: E3, Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 10/14 - 02/16 (1yrs 4mths)
> Position: P4, Employer: E4, Country: INDIA
> 
> Q1: I can claim points for 1yr 6 months from p1, 1yr 5months from P2, 3 yrs from P3, 1yr 4 months from P4. i.e a total of 7yrs 3 months. right? i.e 10 Points
> 
> Q2: My age is 31 Now and I will be 32 in Aug 2016 so I can claim 30 Points right in Sep 2016 also If I submit EOI a little late?
> 
> Q3: I gave IELTS on 27Apr 2013 and got a 7 in each so i guess thats still valid for me to claim 10 points But the concern is even If I file EOI today with 30(Age), 10(work ex), Degree (15), IELTS (10) : total 65.. How much chances are there that I will complete all the process before 25th April i.e I will get the grant. As on 27th April 2016 3yrs would have lapsed for IELTS. And then again I have to give either IELTS/PTE...
> 
> Q4: My earlier IELTS was with old passport which got renewed in Feb 2015. So IELTS still have my ID as old passport ID. Will this be of any concern?
> 
> Any help or response for guidance will be great.
> 
> Regards,
> Abhishek


Abhishek

My understanding is your total years of experience that you can claim is 9 years and 3 months. Not sure why you claim only 1 year and 3 months from P1 and so on....Bottomline - Claim the total years that ACS has considered to be suitable


----------



## abhisve

ram040479 said:


> Abhishek
> 
> My understanding is your total years of experience that you can claim is 9 years and 3 months. Not sure why you claim only 1 year and 3 months from P1 and so on....Bottomline - Claim the total years that ACS has considered to be suitable


Because its mentioned in ACS letter that Post 2008 only its considered.

The following employment after August 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313.

So just 1yr 6months from First Employer.


----------



## krish4aus

ram040479 said:


> Bharathi
> 
> This definately helps. I infact after posting, called up the HDFC phonebanking and they were talking about the multicurrency forex card. I also saw your link that you posted where people were talking about applying online and getting the card next day. I will try this option. As you said bank officials act rigid on a given day and it does not help our cause, as we have take permissions from office work and go and finish these things. I will try and let you know.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Hi Ram,

There was another member in the forum who had similar trouble with bank, however he managed to get the card in a different branch of the same bank so yes, they act weird.

Good luck!!


----------



## nsiramsetty

Hi All,

Today I got a email from gsm.allocated mentioning "IMMI Assessment Commense" in subject.

This mail doesn't cite any additional documents required or it deosn't says a grant. I have uploaded all the documents including PCC,Medicals, Form 80 etc in Advance.

Is it a good sign ?.. Did anyone get this email.?


----------



## kumargaurav29

ram040479 said:


> Fill out the online application on Passport Seva Kendra Website
> Check if your address is the same as your current living address as in passport
> if yes, then pay the fees, schedule appointment
> On the day, move from A->B->C. You will get the PCC in half a days time
> 
> If your address is different, carry your new address proofs and follow the same steps


So it means for PCC we have to go to Passport office. Actually my wife is currently in Rajasthan and her passport office is in Jaipur that is around 300 KM from her place.
So we need to travel there to get the PCC.
I guess previously, PCC you can get from your local police station, I have done that for one of my friend who was travelling to USA.


----------



## vikaschandra

kumargaurav29 said:


> So it means for PCC we have to go to Passport office. Actually my wife is currently in Rajasthan and her passport office is in Jaipur that is around 300 KM from her place.
> So we need to travel there to get the PCC.
> I guess previously, PCC you can get from your local police station, I have done that for one of my friend who was travelling to USA.


PCC From local police station or commissioner office it would not work in case of immigration. You will have to get it from the PSK office. 

I know a couple of colleagues who did get the PCC from local police station and uploaded it but the CO came back requesting for PCC once again.


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

spaniant said:


> Hey Guys.
> 
> I have a query that I underwent medical examination 10th Feb with family. My and my daughter's medical report uploaded with a message that no action required and CO will process the case. However in my wife's medical, it's been mentioned that the outcome has been forwarded to Bupa medical for further assessment.
> 
> Could any body tell that how severe is situation.
> 
> I understand that nothing going to be change but to get some relief from anxiety I would Like to receive some good wishes based on reality.


visit the medical center again where ur medical was done ... they will inform you regarding any issue.


----------



## aussieby2016

spaniant said:


> Hey Guys.
> 
> I have a query that I underwent medical examination 10th Feb with family. My and my daughter's medical report uploaded with a message that no action required and CO will process the case. However in my wife's medical, it's been mentioned that the outcome has been forwarded to Bupa medical for further assessment.
> 
> Could any body tell that how severe is situation.
> 
> I understand that nothing going to be change but to get some relief from anxiety I would Like to receive some good wishes based on reality.


even I had a similar issue....later on had to under 603 which was sputum test and it indirectly delayed the process by 3 months.....


----------



## Attique

Today i got email from GSM.Brisbane (2nd CO Contact) requesting Saudi Arabia PCC and wife Functional English proof.

Does it mean that all my previously submitted docs such as Employment Evidence, Travel Docs, etc submitted before are ok.

And also can anyone guide that the CO will first request all documents and than upon completion of all documents start reviewing the case or it has already been reviewed till some point and now need further documents.

Just a bit curious


----------



## starwin4u

*On Hold*

Applied on 22nd Jan '16, But wife is pregnant and Delivery date would be 17th July '16, So Got the letter from the Doctor and updated my agent to upload it, and CO was allocated on 10th Feb and asked for Form 80, Meds and PCC,

But my agent confirmed that only Form 80 is needed and he is going to request postponing for PCC and Meds for all of us till the Delivery of the Baby, Hope everything will be ok.


----------



## Backpacker3

Hi Adobo,

Do you mean the SkillSelect assessment letter? Could you provide the points breakdown for your eligibility. I would suggest to ask the seniors in the group for your scenario,as your work experience is not counted in the points calculation.

Cheers!


----------



## Backpacker3

Abdo2020 said:


> So Sorry, did not know you are a girl
> I have a similar problem with that as well, and I do not know what to do with it. In my case I was granted the letter and then they did not want to consider my experience as I had my highest degree june 2015. I have total of 8 years of experience in my career. Do you think it will be ok to proceed with application?



Hi Abdo,

Do you mean the SkillSelect assessment letter? Could you provide the points breakdown for your eligibility. I would suggest to ask the seniors in the group for your scenario,as your work experience is not counted in the points calculation.

Cheers!


----------



## Rizwan125

*189 Mechanical Engineer*

Updated CO with Australian Federal Police Check.

Anybody got a grant in last days??

My Details are

Visa lodge 24 Jan 2016

CO Allocated 4 feb 2016

CO Requested Recent Australian Police Check 14 Feb 2016 Provided

Regards

Rizan


----------



## Backpacker3

rahulraju2008 said:


> If you don't mind sharing, did they specific any technical reasons for reducing points?



Hi Rahul,

They mentioned that DIBP's point assessment should match the SkillSelect's assessment for an application to be processed further. DIBP mentioned that they find 5 points for overseas experience as erroneous in my case. I am still not very clear on it, but I gave my consent after researching through similar cases.

Thanks


----------



## Backpacker3

Zeeshan.Mehboob said:


> Hi,
> congrats dear. I have one doubt if u plz guide me. I have more than 8 years of experience in nominated catagory out of which 7 years i worked in UAE and 1 year in my home country. While filling visa application i sleceted 5 years option for Duration of Overseas employment instead of 8 years. I considered overseas exp out of my home country.
> Is it ok or if not than how i would change it to 8 years for claiming points? Plz advise.
> 
> Regards,




Hi Zeeshan,

Since your overseas experience is 7 years and overall relevant experience of 8 years in the nominated category you should claim the points accordingly, along with the relevant documents. 

Please also seek out advice from the senior members of the group on the overseas experience category.

Thanks


----------



## Happyheart

*Sg pcc*

Hi,

My CO requested for my SG PCC but he did not attach the request letter in the email. I have emailed him since 2nd Feb and follow up but yet to receive any response. I would like to check if any of you have gotten the SG PCC without the request letter? What are the documents to submit along the application? I am worried if I cannot get the PCC within the 28 days deadline...thank you in advance...


----------



## Backpacker3

Hello All,

Thank you for your wishes. Wish all the applicants a speedy grant 

Here are the details for my application timeline:

ICT BA - 261111
ACS +ve assessment(65): 11/12/2015
EOI submitted: 15/12/2015
PCC: 28/12/2015
Invitation to apply: 22/01/2016
Documents uploaded upfront: 25/01/2016
Medicals requested: 01/02/2016
Medicals completed: 03/02/2016
CO contact for score reduction & consent by me (60): 08/02/2016
Visa Grant: 12/02/2016


----------



## wishmegoodluck

Backpacker3 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Thank you for your wishes. Wish all the applicants a speedy grant
> 
> Here are the details for my application timeline:
> 
> ICT BA - 261111
> ACS +ve assessment(65): 11/12/2015
> EOI submitted: 15/12/2015
> PCC: 28/12/2015
> Invitation to apply: 22/01/2016
> Documents uploaded upfront: 25/01/2016
> Medicals requested: 01/02/2016
> Medicals completed: 03/02/2016
> CO contact for score reduction & consent by me (60): 08/02/2016
> Visa Grant: 12/02/2016


Hello Backpacker3,

Even I am currently on 65 points (Including 10 points) for experience, but just worried that if for some reason my 5 points are deducted then it would lead to my application rejection.

Please suggest.

Thinking of appearing for PTE and increasing the points

My timeline
ICT BA - 261111
ACS +ve assessment: 09/02/2016
EOI submitted: XX


----------



## wishmegoodluck

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would recommend you go with ICICI travel card as the processing is easy compared with HDFC. ICICI travel card fee is less compared with HDFC. HDFC requires either grant letter or flight ticket to issue the card where ICICI requires the Passport copy only. The conversion rates are cheaper compared with HDFC.
> 
> One more thing ICICI issues travel card who have ICICI savings account.


Hello,

I am using HDFC multicurrency forex card, since there was no choice in netbanking to select single currency card, for single currency forex card you may probably have to walk up to a branch.
And yes, I have a savings account with them, there was no need for Visa or Ticket, as I simply told them that I dont have one, when asked by the bank and they agreed. My card was delivered in 1 Business day in Vikhroli (Mumbai).

Single currency card costs 125 + ST
Multicurrency card costs 500 + ST

You may also choose to load the card during application.

Cheers,
Goodluck


----------



## Backpacker3

wishmegoodluck said:


> Hello Backpacker3,
> 
> Even I am currently on 65 points (Including 10 points) for experience, but just worried that if for some reason my 5 points are deducted then it would lead to my application rejection.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thinking of appearing for PTE and increasing the points
> 
> My timeline
> ICT BA - 261111
> ACS +ve assessment: 09/02/2016
> EOI submitted: XX



Hello,

If you could provide me your points breakdown, it would be helpful. The cases where the points are reduced are really very less and I hope that doesn't happen for you. PTE-A gives a really easier option to score more points in the English test. You should definitely go for it incase you want to apply with 70 or more points. Please note that you need minimum 60 points to apply for 261111.


----------



## wishmegoodluck

Backpacker3 said:


> Hello,
> 
> If you could provide me your points breakdown, it would be helpful. The cases where the points are reduced are really very less and I hope that doesn't happen for you. PTE-A gives a really easier option to score more points in the English test. You should definitely go for it incase you want to apply with 70 or more points. Please note that you need minimum 60 points to apply for 261111.


Here it goes,

Age - 30 points
IELTS - 10 points
ACS note:

The following employment after January 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 04/08 - 07/11 (3yrs 3mths)
Position: X1
Employer: A
Country: INDIA

Dates: 07/11 - 11/12 (1yrs 4mths)
Position: X2
Employer: B
Country: INDIA

Dates: 11/12 - 01/16 (3yrs 2mths)
Position: X3
Employer: C
Country: INDIA

Thanks in advance,
GoodLuck


----------



## engineer20

Happyheart said:


> Hi,
> 
> My CO requested for my SG PCC but he did not attach the request letter in the email. I have emailed him since 2nd Feb and follow up but yet to receive any response. I would like to check if any of you have gotten the SG PCC without the request letter? What are the documents to submit along the application? I am worried if I cannot get the PCC within the 28 days deadline...thank you in advance...


@Happyheart, you can attach the email sent to you by the CO requesting for SG PCC in your application form. You can also attach the acknowledgement letter downloadable from your immiaccount when you lodged your visa application.


----------



## engineer20

abhisve said:


> Hello,
> 
> Got ACS reply today with a positive assessment as below:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering (Computer Science & Engineering) from XX University completed December 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an
> AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after August 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 08/06 - 02/10 (3yrs 6mths)
> Position: P1, Employer: E1, Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 02/10 - 07/11 (1yrs 5mths)
> Position: P2, Employer: E2, Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 09/11 - 09/14 (3yrs 0mths)
> Position: P3 ,Employer: E3, Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 10/14 - 02/16 (1yrs 4mths)
> Position: P4, Employer: E4, Country: INDIA
> 
> Q1: I can claim points for 1yr 6 months from p1, 1yr 5months from P2, 3 yrs from P3, 1yr 4 months from P4. i.e a total of 7yrs 3 months. right? i.e 10 Points - YES
> 
> Q2: My age is 31 Now and I will be 32 in Aug 2016 so I can claim 30 Points right in Sep 2016 also If I submit EOI a little late? - 30 POINTS UNTIL YOU REACH YOUR 33rd BIRTHDAY
> 
> Q3: I gave IELTS on 27Apr 2013 and got a 7 in each so i guess thats still valid for me to claim 10 points But the concern is even If I file EOI today with 30(Age), 10(work ex), Degree (15), IELTS (10) : total 65.. How much chances are there that I will complete all the process before 25th April i.e I will get the grant. As on 27th April 2016 3yrs would have lapsed for IELTS. And then again I have to give either IELTS/PTE... - YOUR IELTS IS VALID UP TO APRIL 2016. YOU SHOULD BE INVITED TO APPLY VISA BEFORE THE EXPIRY DATE. ONCE INVITED THERE WILL BE NO PROBLEM EVEN IF IT EXPIRES DURING THE PROCESSING.
> 
> Q4: My earlier IELTS was with old passport which got renewed in Feb 2015. So IELTS still have my ID as old passport ID. Will this be of any concern? JUST UPLOAD YOUR OLD PASSPORT TO SHOW THAT IELTS IS TAKEN BY THE SAME PERSON
> 
> Any help or response for guidance will be great.
> 
> Regards,
> Abhishek



I would highly recommend you to prepare and submit your EOI ASAP to be able to join the next invitatiin round this 17Feb (16Feb, 1800 hrs IST)


----------



## Flothefrog

Jaz2804 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was asked on 11Feb to submit four documents which I had already submitted (2 for wife, 1 for son and 1 for myself). Not sure whats happening.
> 
> I also emailed them with the documents just in case they not able to see in Skill Select again.
> 
> Waiting for reply now.
> 
> Fingers crossed !!!
> 
> Keep us updated once you hear back.


Thanks Jaz2804 for letting me know. I feel better knowing I'm not alone in this case. So frustrating when you think you could already have been granted the visa without this mistake !

I'll def let you know when I hear from them


----------



## Flothefrog

simon.ghosh said:


> Anyone facing problem uploading documents today? I 'm trying to upload .pdf files with less than 5mb size and file name without any special characters, and getting an error that file type is not supported.


I had the same problem with Firefox. Try another browser. I used Safari (mac) and it worked.


----------



## Backpacker3

wishmegoodluck said:


> Here it goes,
> 
> Age - 30 points
> IELTS - 10 points
> ACS note:
> 
> The following employment after January 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 04/08 - 07/11 (3yrs 3mths)
> Position: X1
> Employer: A
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 07/11 - 11/12 (1yrs 4mths)
> Position: X2
> Employer: B
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 11/12 - 01/16 (3yrs 2mths)
> Position: X3
> Employer: C
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> GoodLuck


Hi,

From what I gather, you are getting 10 points for 7 years 9 months of relevant work experience; 30 points from age, 10 from English proficiency and 15 from educational qualification ( Please correct me if I am wrong). Its seems all good for you to go ahead. If you wanna be double safe, try giving PTE-A to score additional 5 points in English.

All the very best!


----------



## v_2jsin

Got CO email today for more information. Updated my Signature


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

All, 

Signing in here, received EOI on 22/01/2016. I would be filling my application next week. 

Thanks!


----------



## karthikr

Yayyyyyy.... guys it gives me immense pleasure to share my happynes with you all..

Got my Visa Grant today.. Please see signature for timelines and details.

Thanks to each and every one who took time to respond to my queries. Few that i can remember is VikasChandra, ScottDownUnder and many others. Many thanks and all the best to all.

Hope that our paths cross again in the land down under !!

:second: lane: :drum:


----------



## bharathi039

karthikr said:


> Yayyyyyy.... guys it gives me immense pleasure to share my happynes with you all..
> 
> Got my Visa Grant today.. Please see signature for timelines and details.
> 
> Thanks to each and every one who took time to respond to my queries. Few that i can remember is VikasChandra, ScottDownUnder and many others. Many thanks and all the best to all.
> 
> Hope that our paths cross again in the land down under !!
> 
> :second: lane: :drum:


What a quick grant..!! Congrats dude.. Can you share your points breakup pls?!


----------



## starwin4u

*Congrats*



karthikr said:


> Yayyyyyy.... guys it gives me immense pleasure to share my happynes with you all..
> 
> Got my Visa Grant today.. Please see signature for timelines and details.
> 
> Thanks to each and every one who took time to respond to my queries. Few that i can remember is VikasChandra, ScottDownUnder and many others. Many thanks and all the best to all.
> 
> Hope that our paths cross again in the land down under !!
> 
> :second: lane: :drum:


Congrats Bro,,, its awesome, Just 10 days... were you an Offshore or an Onshore applicant.


----------



## karthikr

bharathi039 said:


> What a quick grant..!! Congrats dude.. Can you share your points breakup pls?!


Hi Bharathi,

Updated my signature. Please see and thank you


----------



## karthikr

starwin4u said:


> Congrats Bro,,, its awesome, Just 10 days... were you an Offshore or an Onshore applicant.


Mate,

Thank you . Off Shore - Updated my signature to reflect the same.


----------



## Digvijayl

karthikr said:


> Hi Bharathi,
> 
> Updated my signature. Please see and thank you


Amazing man, congratulations, one of the quickest grant i have seen.

Cheers🍻🍻


----------



## karthikr

Digvijayl said:


> Amazing man, congratulations, one of the quickest grant i have seen.
> 
> Cheers🍻🍻


Thanks Mate. All the best to you too.


----------



## xehny

abhisve said:


> Hello,
> 
> Got ACS reply today with a positive assessment as below:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering (Computer Science & Engineering) from XX University completed December 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an
> AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after August 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 08/06 - 02/10 (3yrs 6mths)
> Position: P1, Employer: E1, Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 02/10 - 07/11 (1yrs 5mths)
> Position: P2, Employer: E2, Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 09/11 - 09/14 (3yrs 0mths)
> Position: P3 ,Employer: E3, Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 10/14 - 02/16 (1yrs 4mths)
> Position: P4, Employer: E4, Country: INDIA
> 
> Q1: I can claim points for 1yr 6 months from p1, 1yr 5months from P2, 3 yrs from P3, 1yr 4 months from P4. i.e a total of 7yrs 3 months. right? i.e 10 Points
> 
> 
> Q2: My age is 31 Now and I will be 32 in Aug 2016 so I can claim 30 Points right in Sep 2016 also If I submit EOI a little late?
> 
> Q3: I gave IELTS on 27Apr 2013 and got a 7 in each so i guess thats still valid for me to claim 10 points But the concern is even If I file EOI today with 30(Age), 10(work ex), Degree (15), IELTS (10) : total 65.. How much chances are there that I will complete all the process before 25th April i.e I will get the grant. As on 27th April 2016 3yrs would have lapsed for IELTS. And then again I have to give either IELTS/PTE...
> 
> Q4: My earlier IELTS was with old passport which got renewed in Feb 2015. So IELTS still have my ID as old passport ID. Will this be of any concern?
> 
> Any help or response for guidance will be great.
> 
> Regards,
> Abhishek


Q1: I can claim points for 1yr 6 months from p1, 1yr 5months from P2, 3 yrs from P3, 1yr 4 months from P4. i.e a total of 7yrs 3 months. right? i.e 10 Points
I'd suggest to claim 1yr 5months from P1 as it confuses at times (after Aug 2008).


Q2: My age is 31 Now and I will be 32 in Aug 2016 so I can claim 30 Points right in Sep 2016 also If I submit EOI a little late?
Yes, you can claim 30 points until you get 33.

Q3: I gave IELTS on 27Apr 2013 and got a 7 in each so i guess thats still valid for me to claim 10 points But the concern is even If I file EOI today with 30(Age), 10(work ex), Degree (15), IELTS (10) : total 65.. How much chances are there that I will complete all the process before 25th April i.e I will get the grant. As on 27th April 2016 3yrs would have lapsed for IELTS. And then again I have to give either IELTS/PTE...
Try to file your EOI ASAP, and hope you get the invitation in the coming round (which I suppose you will get). Get all your docs ready and submit your visa.

Q4: My earlier IELTS was with old passport which got renewed in Feb 2015. So IELTS still have my ID as old passport ID. Will this be of any concern?
It shouldn't be a problem. I had the same case.


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

Marvellous! Congrats a ton mate! Job well done finally


----------



## ginni

bharathi039 said:


> What a quick grant..!! Congrats dude.. Can you share your points breakup pls?!


Hi Bharathi,

Your signatures shows CO requested you some docs. Could you shed some light what docs CO asked for? have you uploaded them? 

- Ginni


----------



## karthikr

Ashutosh Mehta said:


> Marvellous! Congrats a ton mate! Job well done finally


Thanks Bud.. i wish you all the success for your grant


----------



## andreyx108b

Congrats to all who got grants!) please update your details on the tracker!


----------



## bharathi039

ginni said:


> Hi Bharathi,
> 
> Your signatures shows CO requested you some docs. Could you shed some light what docs CO asked for? have you uploaded them?
> 
> - Ginni


Hey Ginni,

I was asked for PCC, Form80 and Form 1221. I haven't uploaded them yet as I am still waiting for my PCC. Looks like I might get it only next week due to my current address is different than passport address. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vikaschandra

karthikr said:


> Yayyyyyy.... guys it gives me immense pleasure to share my happynes with you all..
> 
> Got my Visa Grant today.. Please see signature for timelines and details.
> 
> Thanks to each and every one who took time to respond to my queries. Few that i can remember is VikasChandra, ScottDownUnder and many others. Many thanks and all the best to all.
> 
> Hope that our paths cross again in the land down under !!
> 
> :second: lane: :drum:


Wohhooo so happy for you bro. Best wishes.


----------



## vikaschandra

Backpacker3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> From what I gather, you are getting 10 points for 7 years 9 months of relevant work experience; 30 points from age, 10 from English proficiency and 15 from educational qualification ( Please correct me if I am wrong). Its seems all good for you to go ahead. If you wanna be double safe, try giving PTE-A to score additional 5 points in English.
> 
> All the very best!





wishmegoodluck said:


> Here it goes,
> 
> Age - 30 points
> IELTS - 10 points
> ACS note:
> 
> The following employment after January 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 04/08 - 07/11 (3yrs 3mths)
> Position: X1
> Employer: A
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 07/11 - 11/12 (1yrs 4mths)
> Position: X2
> Employer: B
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 11/12 - 01/16 (3yrs 2mths)
> Position: X3
> Employer: C
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> GoodLuck


Hi their how are you calculating 7 Yrs and 9 months. if you see it says that 


The following employment after January 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

For the employer A only from Feb till July should be claimed isn't it? 

Can you recheck


----------



## Happyheart

engineer20 said:


> @Happyheart, you can attach the email sent to you by the CO requesting for SG PCC in your application form. You can also attach the acknowledgement letter downloadable from your immiaccount when you lodged your visa application.


Thanks Engineer20. From your timeline I can see you get your SG PCC before you lodge your visa. May I know what documents did you attach? Did you apply in SG?
Actually I went to apply after I lodged my visa but without the request letter from CO n the officer refused my application. He insisted must apply with the request letter. So I waited till CO asked for my PCC through email but unfortunately CO didn't attach the request letter and didn't reply my emails. Please help!! Thanks...


----------



## anoop_vn

Hi, 
My View health assessment says "Health Clearance Provided - No action required". 

Does that mean our Medical is done and we are cleared for it? 

Seniors please share your views.


----------



## karthikr

anoop_vn said:


> Hi,
> My View health assessment says "Health Clearance Provided - No action required".
> 
> Does that mean our Medical is done and we are cleared for it?
> 
> Seniors please share your views.


Yes - All clear with medicals


----------



## karthikr

vikaschandra said:


> Wohhooo so happy for you bro. Best wishes.


Thank you Bro and i wish you all the success.


----------



## andreyx108b

anoop_vn said:


> Hi,
> My View health assessment says "Health Clearance Provided - No action required".
> 
> Does that mean our Medical is done and we are cleared for it?
> 
> Seniors please share your views.


Yes. All good with your medicals.


----------



## anoop_vn

karthikr said:


> Yes - All clear with medicals


hi Karthik, 

Thanks for the update. 

Just hoping grant comes soon as well


----------



## vineet.n

vineet.n said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I am living in Australia and am applying for a PR this week.
> 
> I had a query about my Indian PCC. I got it on 9th Sep 2015 and I went to India for a month in Jan 2016. If I am applying for my PR 189 this week, do I have to get my Indian PCC done again?
> 
> Since I went to India after I got my PCC in September 2015. My 2613 EOI was submitted on 27th Nov 2015. I hope to get my invite in the 17th Feb round.
> 
> Cheers!



Any ideas? Anyone?


----------



## xehny

vineet.n said:


> Any ideas? Anyone?


I don't think you'd need it again.
What's the expiry date of your PCC?
Usually it's valid for 1 year. In that case, I believe you won't require another one.


----------



## rajeshrpjha

Want to know your PCC experience. I applied it on 09th Feb 2016 and even after police verification done at police station and at home my file is still showing that its pending in police station. I am planning to make a visit tomorrow to know the reason.

By the way generally how much time does it take for PCC to come and what are different stages of verification .

I am staying at same place since march 2014, however my passport has address of another state. Does that make things complicated?

My last date for visa lodgement is April 06th I hope I am able to make it in time.


----------



## Backpacker3

Hi, yes you are right Vikas.My bad







I didn't read the after Jan 2011 clause


----------



## ajaysv

*Missed including current work experience for ACS assessment*

hi Guys, 

This is my first message in this forum. Hope someone helps me asap.

I have been invited to apply on 22nd Jan 2016 under subclass 189.I had claimed 65 point. I just realized that my point claim is wrong. Please find my work experience summary below.

1st company : Dec 2008 - Jul 2012
2nd company : Jul 2012 - Apr 2013

Only the above work experience is assessed by ACS and the skill level met date is Dec 2010. 

I did not include my current work experience for assessment with ACS.

Current company : Sep 2013 - till date

However, I have included my current company details in EOI.

Can someone please suggest what can be done in my case? Your advise will be truly appreciated!

Desperately expecting a reply for you experts at the earliest.

Thank you.


----------



## andreyx108b

If you have over claimed the points. You should pass this ITA and let it expire. 

I think you can create a separate EOI with Correct points and wait for a new ITA.


----------



## vineet.n

xehny said:


> vineet.n said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas? Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you'd need it again.
> What's the expiry date of your PCC?
> Usually it's valid for 1 year. In that case, I believe you won't require another one.
Click to expand...




rajeshrpjha said:


> Want to know your PCC experience. I applied it on 09th Feb 2016 and even after police verification done at police station and at home my file is still showing that its pending in police station. I am planning to make a visit tomorrow to know the reason.
> 
> By the way generally how much time does it take for PCC to come and what are different stages of verification .
> 
> I am staying at same place since march 2014, however my passport has address of another state. Does that make things complicated?
> 
> My last date for visa lodgement is April 06th I hope I am able to make it in time.



Thanks for clarifying! They generally have 1 year validity but I can't seem to find this on the PCC anywhere. 

Also, my friends and I got our PCCs in roughly 20 days, maybe because we applied from Australia. You could get it sooner.


----------



## NaWin

*Subclass 189- Claiming points for one year work experience in Australia*

Hi,

I'm working as an Analyst programmer in an IT company at Australia. I do have an experience of about 8 months in Australia. I'm planning to claim 5 points for one year work experience in Australia once I'm eligible to do so. In this context, Within my 8 months stay in Australia, I went back to India on christmas vacation for a month. Since I was not living in Australia for a month will my experience be deducted by a month ?


----------



## bhuiyena

Happyheart said:


> Hi,
> 
> My CO requested for my SG PCC but he did not attach the request letter in the email. I have emailed him since 2nd Feb and follow up but yet to receive any response. I would like to check if any of you have gotten the SG PCC without the request letter? What are the documents to submit along the application? I am worried if I cannot get the PCC within the 28 days deadline...thank you in advance...


You can just submit your acknowledgement letter with your PCC application. You don't need anything else.


----------



## aeebee

*waiting game...*

Hi everbody.

I lodged my 189 Visa application on 6 Jan 2016. GSM Adelaide contacted me for more documents (spouse's Form 80, medical checks for the family, Singapore PCC and AFP Clearance), all of which have been uploaded as of 4 Feb 2016. No updates thus far. A check on the website shows that the earliest allocation for 189/190/489 Visas is currently 2 Jan 2016. I reckon it'll be at least another week or two before I get a chance to be considered. Praying hard for a favorable and swift response from them.

Cheers, 
aeebee


----------



## stardustt07

Happyheart said:


> Thanks Engineer20. From your timeline I can see you get your SG PCC before you lodge your visa. May I know what documents did you attach? Did you apply in SG?
> Actually I went to apply after I lodged my visa but without the request letter from CO n the officer refused my application. He insisted must apply with the request letter. So I waited till CO asked for my PCC through email but unfortunately CO didn't attach the request letter and didn't reply my emails. Please help!! Thanks...


I think I went with the document checklist (which states that they require overseas PCC, just print off the website with 189 document checklist should be fine) and also proof that I have applied for the visa (email with acknowledgement of application received).

That's what I did the last time I went when I applied for my 485 visa - I didn't wait for my CO to request (turns out he didn't in the end) but they let me have it anyway, they just need proof that you applied for the visa and it's in the checklist. Hope this makes sense! also remember to print off and fill in the Singapore PCC forms before you go to the police cantonment complex with your passport photo as well.

Let me know how you go or if you need more clarification!


----------



## bhuiyena

aeebee said:


> Hi everbody.
> 
> I lodged my 189 Visa application on 6 Jan 2016. GSM Adelaide contacted me for more documents (spouse's Form 80, medical checks for the family, Singapore PCC and AFP Clearance), all of which have been uploaded as of 4 Feb 2016. No updates thus far. A check on the website shows that the earliest allocation for 189/190/489 Visas is currently 2 Jan 2016. I reckon it'll be at least another week or two before I get a chance to be considered. Praying hard for a favorable and swift response from them.
> 
> Cheers,
> aeebee


Hi Aeebee, where do you check the visa allocation?


----------



## tgphysics

Maybe its is this page, it said allocation date for SC189 is 02 January 2016:
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## bhuiyena

tgphysics said:


> Maybe its is this page, it said allocation date for SC189 is 02 January 2016:
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


Thank you.

*A quick question: My agent hasn't submitted form 80 and told me that they will wait for CO's request. Is it a mandatory form for all application?*


----------



## aeebee

*Webpage with Visa Allocation Dates*



bhuiyena said:


> Hi Aeebee, where do you check the visa allocation?


Hi bhuiyena, I tried to paste the link here but the website does not allow a newbie to post weblinks. As such, you just need to do a google search for "Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications" and select the link from border.gov.au. The table with the dates is somewhere in the middle so you need to scroll down.

Regards,
aeebee


----------



## aeebee

Thanks tgphysics. That's the page alright.

aeebee


----------



## NaWin

*Subclass 189- Claiming points for one year work experience in Australia*

Hi,

I'm working as an Analyst programmer in an IT company at Australia. I do have an experience of about 8 months in Australia. I'm planning to claim 5 points for one year work experience in Australia once I'm eligible to do so. In this context, Within my 8 months stay in Australia, I went back to India on christmas vacation for a month. Since I was not living in Australia for a month will my experience be deducted by a month ?


----------



## lmp

Hello everyone.
Can any one pls help me with the following:
I lodged my 189 application on January 16th. My PCC will be 12 months old on the 26th of February. If I haven'theard anything close to that date should I Apply and upload a new PCC or will the other one be valid because I lodged my application before the the 12 months were over? 
Thank you!!


----------



## anna_phil

I'm not sure if its mandatory but a lot of people here have frontloaded form 80 too. It was not originally my plan to upload it too but once I read various posts on the forum, I decided to fill it up and frontload it and I got a direct grant.

Form 80 is exhausting to fill up but it really is complete in terms of information which may facilitate easier checking of the references and docs we submitted on the side of DIBP (just my analysis though)...:blush:


----------



## stardustt07

bhuiyena said:


> Thank you.
> 
> *A quick question: My agent hasn't submitted form 80 and told me that they will wait for CO's request. Is it a mandatory form for all application?*


My CO didn't request for form 80 or 1221


----------



## bhuiyena

anna_phil said:


> I'm not sure if its mandatory but a lot of people here have frontloaded form 80 too. It was not originally my plan to upload it too but once I read various posts on the forum, I decided to fill it up and frontload it and I got a direct grant.
> 
> Form 80 is exhausting to fill up but it really is complete in terms of information which may facilitate easier checking of the references and docs we submitted on the side of DIBP (just my analysis though)...:blush:


thank you Anna. I don't mind to fill it up. Let me speak with my agent. 

Out of last 10 years, I stayed 10 months in Japan and it's gonna take 10 weeks to receive their PCC which means I am not getting grant soon.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed

I uploaded everything upfront including form 80 and 1221, my CO asked for polio Vaccination certificate to be provided as lived for more than 28 days in Pakistan.


----------



## bhuiyena

stardustt07 said:


> My CO didn't request for form 80 or 1221


ah, that's nice. when did you get your grant and how long it took after submitting visa application?


----------



## vikaschandra

bhuiyena said:


> thank you Anna. I don't mind to fill it up. Let me speak with my agent.
> 
> Out of last 10 years, I stayed 10 months in Japan and it's gonna take 10 weeks to receive their PCC which means I am not getting grant soon.


This is the excerpt from the DIBp website 

Achieving a faster visa decision
Most ‘complete’ applications are finalised within three months of lodgement. Incomplete applications are less likely to be finalised within three months of lodgement because additional documentation may be required before the application can be finalised.
A ‘complete application’ has all required documentation, including form 80, form 1221 and police clearance certificates, uploaded to ImmiAccount and health examinations undertaken before the application is allocated for assessment.

CO may or may not ask for form 80 and form 1221 yet it is advisable to fill up these documents and upload to avoid CO coming back and asking for them. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## Backpacker3

vikaschandra said:


> Hi their how are you calculating 7 Yrs and 9 months. if you see it says that
> 
> 
> The following employment after January 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> For the employer A only from Feb till July should be claimed isn't it?
> 
> Can you recheck



Hi, yes you are right Vikas.My bad.I didn't read the after Jan 2011 clause.


----------



## joyshibu

Hi Admins

I am asking this for one of my friend's visa application which we are doing by our self. Today he got a CO and requested for additional documents
PCC,Medical & Proof of functional english for spouse.We have already uploaded the letter from the college and the Degree certificate & transcripts as supporting documents.But CO has requested again for the Degree certificate & transcript .

Do we need to upload it again ?.

Regards
Sj


----------



## bhuiyena

vikaschandra said:


> This is the excerpt from the DIBp website
> 
> Achieving a faster visa decision
> Most ‘complete’ applications are finalised within three months of lodgement. Incomplete applications are less likely to be finalised within three months of lodgement because additional documentation may be required before the application can be finalised.
> A ‘complete application’ has all required documentation, including form 80, form 1221 and police clearance certificates, uploaded to ImmiAccount and health examinations undertaken before the application is allocated for assessment.
> 
> CO may or may not ask for form 80 and form 1221 yet it is advisable to fill up these documents and upload to avoid CO coming back and asking for them.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


thanks Vikas.


----------



## joyshibu

Anyone help me ?


joyshibu said:


> Hi Admins
> 
> I am asking this for one of my friend's visa application which we are doing by our self. Today he got a CO and requested for additional documents
> PCC,Medical & Proof of functional english for spouse.We have already uploaded the letter from the college and the Degree certificate & transcripts as supporting documents.But CO has requested again for the Degree certificate & transcript .
> 
> Do we need to upload it again ?.
> 
> Regards
> Sj


----------



## vikaschandra

joyshibu said:


> Hi Admins
> 
> I am asking this for one of my friend's visa application which we are doing by our self. Today he got a CO and requested for additional documents
> PCC,Medical & Proof of functional english for spouse.We have already uploaded the letter from the college and the Degree certificate & transcripts as supporting documents.But CO has requested again for the Degree certificate & transcript .
> 
> Do we need to upload it again ?.
> 
> Regards
> Sj


Yes you need to upload it again. Change the name of the file and mark it as "Spouse Function English Letter_New" and upload it again.


----------



## joyshibu

Thanks Vikas. But CO mentioned for Degree & certificates Only. Anyway we will upload it again.



joyshibu said:


> Hi Admins
> 
> I am asking this for one of my friend's visa application which we are doing by our self. Today he got a CO and requested for additional documents
> PCC,Medical & Proof of functional english for spouse.We have already uploaded the letter from the college and the Degree certificate & transcripts as supporting documents.But CO has requested again for the Degree certificate & transcript .
> 
> Do we need to upload it again ?.
> 
> Regards
> Sj





vikaschandra said:


> Yes you need to upload it again. Change the name of the file and mark it as "Spouse Function English Letter_New" and upload it again.


----------



## lmp

Any idea?


----------



## vikaschandra

joyshibu said:


> Thanks Vikas. But CO mentioned for Degree & certificates Only. Anyway we will upload it again.


ohh yeah i missed on that. Yes please upload the degree and certificates once more and also email it to the CO. do not forget to click the button "Information Provided" after uploading the documents


----------



## engineer20

Happyheart said:


> Thanks Engineer20. From your timeline I can see you get your SG PCC before you lodge your visa. May I know what documents did you attach? Did you apply in SG?
> Actually I went to apply after I lodged my visa but without the request letter from CO n the officer refused my application. He insisted must apply with the request letter. So I waited till CO asked for my PCC through email but unfortunately CO didn't attach the request letter and didn't reply my emails. Please help!! Thanks...


For me I just submitted my skillselect invite but they did not allow my wife to apply for PCC because they need a document showing that she is also included in the application. We returned to apply for my wife's PCC after I lodged my visa application and attached a letter that can be downloaded from my immiaccount showing that I lodge an application including my wife.


----------



## vikaschandra

lmp said:


> Hello everyone.
> Can any one pls help me with the following:
> I lodged my 189 application on January 16th. My PCC will be 12 months old on the 26th of February. If I haven'theard anything close to that date should I Apply and upload a new PCC or will the other one be valid because I lodged my application before the the 12 months were over?
> Thank you!!


if your case if finalized prior to the PCC expiry well and good, if not then probably the CO might come back and ask for the new PCC. I would advise you wait for a week more and see how it goes and then take necessary action.

What is your current visa application status?


----------



## lmp

Thank you Vikaschandra. 
Status is "Application received" I have uploaded everything upfront including form 80 and 1221. 
I will wait until the 24th if not news by them will get a new PCC.


----------



## stardustt07

bhuiyena said:


> ah, that's nice. when did you get your grant and how long it took after submitting visa application?


I haven't got my grant yet - application lodged on 4th Feb and CO allocation on 15 Feb only asking for PTE results to be sent through the website and not uploaded, didn't ask for other information so hopefully everything from here goes smoothly!


----------



## bhuiyena

stardustt07 said:


> I haven't got my grant yet - application lodged on 4th Feb and CO allocation on 15 Feb only asking for PTE results to be sent through the website and not uploaded, didn't ask for other information so hopefully everything from here goes smoothly!


*Thanks for the information stardust. *


----------



## kawal_547

How does one come to know about CO allocation?


----------



## vikaschandra

kawal_547 said:


> How does one come to know about CO allocation?


1. you might receive an email from the CO mentioning the the case has been picked up and assessment is in progress without requesting any documents

2. you might receive an email from the CO mentioning the case has been picked up by him/her and is under assessments + if the CO needs additional information he/she will send you the checklist requesting additional documents

3. Possibility that you may never know if the CO has picked up your case (as you might not receive any email confirming on it) but on the background the CO might be working on your case


----------



## kevin_acct

Hello everyone. Please help.

I got my medicals done on 30th January 2016. 
How to check whether thet have uploaded my medicals reports in immiaccount or whether my medicals reports are upto the mark.

And offfcourse How can one know if CO is allocated or not?


----------



## suruworks

stardustt07 said:


> I haven't got my grant yet - application lodged on 4th Feb and CO allocation on 15 Feb only asking for PTE results to be sent through the website and not uploaded, didn't ask for other information so hopefully everything from here goes smoothly!


Lucky you, Very Fast CO Allocation.

S


----------



## suruworks

kevin_acct said:


> Hello everyone. Please help.
> 
> I got my medicals done on 30th January 2016.
> How to check whether thet have uploaded my medicals reports in immiaccount or whether my medicals reports are upto the mark.
> 
> And offfcourse How can one know if CO is allocated or not?


You will be able to see in your application Health Tab whether clearance is provided or not - if it says Health Clearance Provided, it's done and you are through with Medicals.

CO Allocation is not always known, You can check how the status changes from below link:

https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf

Cheers
S


----------



## JAN84

kevin_acct said:


> Hello everyone. Please help.
> 
> I got my medicals done on 30th January 2016.
> How to check whether thet have uploaded my medicals reports in immiaccount or whether my medicals reports are upto the mark.
> 
> And offfcourse How can one know if CO is allocated or not?


Dear 
Please check online from below link. 
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient.

After login in please click on "print information sheet"
you'll see your details.


Thanks


----------



## wishmegoodluck

Backpacker3 said:


> Hi, yes you are right Vikas.My bad.I didn't read the after Jan 2011 clause.


Thanks Vikas & Backpacker3 for all your help


----------



## ginni

How much time COs taking these days after their request for documents is completed? I uploaded all docs two weeks ago but haven't heard anything after that.


----------



## Shivamm

ginni said:


> How much time COs taking these days after their request for documents is completed? I uploaded all docs two weeks ago but haven't heard anything after that.


Hi,
I lodged my visa with all docs on 16th Feb'16 & received grant on 2nd feb'16.

COs come & in case any document is pending and demanded by CO then , I think, they re-check your application only after 28 days.
My friend lodged visa application before me but without PC & Meds. CO demanded same. He is still waiting for VISA Grant as it is not 28 days yet.
I lodged my application 8 days later with all docs & received grant.
All the best!


----------



## ginni

Hmmmm...I also heard this that they won't check my case before 28 days. This wait is getting longer...


----------



## haider.zeeshan01

msr83 said:


> Is anyone made application in this week ?


Hi,
I am new to this group. I lodged my 189 visa application on 5th January 2016. I didn't submit Health assessment and Police clearance then. But am still waiting for a case officer to be assigned. Reading into this forum, it seems that case officers are assigned within a month. 

Shall I go on with health assessment, or should I contact immigration office (if there is a mailbox for such queried), or shall I wait considering it as normal? Your advises please.


----------



## Shivamm

Hi,

I am new to this forum.

I have got 189 PR Visa Grant on 02nd Feb'16:second:.

I will be going to Melbourne, flight already booked for 20th Apr'16lane: . Is their anyone out here who is planning to move to Melbourne around same time. Lets get together .


----------



## shabdullah

Hi guys, a quick query about self employment period not included in ACS

I have a 7-8 months period in my experience in which I wasn't working for any employer and it was rather self-employed freelance work. I have not claimed any points for that period and neither I included this period in my ACS assessment. But now as I would include this period in Form 80 and CV, would I need to provide documents/evidence of this work period as well or not?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Shivamm

haider.zeeshan01 said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this group. I lodged my 189 visa application on 5th January 2016. I didn't submit Health assessment and Police clearance then. But am still waiting for a case officer to be assigned. Reading into this forum, it seems that case officers are assigned within a month.
> 
> Shall I go on with health assessment, or should I contact immigration office (if there is a mailbox for such queried), or shall I wait considering it as normal? Your advises please.


Hi,

I am wondering why CO has not yet demanded docs from you. Check your application & mailbox.
Also, you do not need to wait for CO for getting your PCC & Meds done. Apply for PCC , schedule your health asessment immediately. Upload them (Including Form 80) as soon as possible without waiting for CO.
Best of Luck!


----------



## bhuiyena

JAN84 said:


> Dear
> Please check online from below link.
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient.
> 
> After login in please click on "print information sheet"
> you'll see your details.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Thanks JAN. the status shows Completed, does it mean that medical reports have been accepted?


----------



## syedusman1

Lodged my visa on 22nd Jan 2016 for me, my wife and daughter. Co allocated on 3rd feb asked for Form 80. Today on 16th feb 2016 got a call at office from Australlia High commission. 
They inquired about my employment, designation, duties and salary. Also talked to the HR about the same. HR also informed me that they called later in the day and asked about Company registration etc. 
Good to see the case moving along.... finger crossed and hoping the best for the "GOLDEN EMAIL"
any idea how long it takes after the verification of employment??


----------



## Shivamm

shabdullah said:


> Hi guys, a quick query about self employment period not included in ACS
> 
> I have a 7-8 months period in my experience in which I wasn't working for any employer and it was rather self-employed freelance work. I have not claimed any points for that period and neither I included this period in my ACS assessment. But now as I would include this period in Form 80 and CV, would I need to provide documents/evidence of this work period as well or not?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Hi,

I faced the same situation. I mentioned details about every job whether points claimed or not in EA (ACS in your case) in Form 80.

So I suggest you to mention about every job in Form 80, you don't have to show any document for the job for which you have not claimed experience in ACS.


----------



## haider.zeeshan01

Thanks for your feedback. People here did advise against health examination and police clearance this early as they expire in 6 months. But it seems i should go on with it.


----------



## lmp

*Electronics Engineers*

Hi everyone!

Any one here who has applied under *Electronics Engineering* for visa 189 and want to share their timeline with me??

Here is mine.

EOI: 23/11/15
Invitation:08/01/16 
Application:16/01/16 
I have submitted all documents including form 80 and 1221!!

Thank you all.


----------



## Digvijayl

lmp said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Any one here who has applied under *Electronics Engineering* for visa 189 and want to share their timeline with me??
> 
> Here is mine.
> 
> EOI: 23/11/15
> Invitation:08/01/16
> Application:16/01/16
> I have submitted all documents including form 80 and 1221!!
> 
> Thank you all.


Hi,

I have applied for 189 as an electronics engineer, i was contacted by the CO on 2nd feb for meds and wanted me to send the pte scores to DIBP. The request was completed on 5th feb. Since then i havent heard from the CO.

Thanks


----------



## JAN84

bhuiyena said:


> Thanks JAN. the status shows Completed, does it mean that medical reports have been accepted?


Did you click that print information sheet. Inside information sheet it's clearly mentioned as
"Your emedical case has been submitted to department of immigration. Thats mean your result has been submitted.


----------



## lmp

Digvijayl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for 189 as an electronics engineer, i was contacted by the CO on 2nd feb for meds and wanted me to send the pte scores to DIBP. The request was completed on 5th feb. Since then i havent heard from the CO.
> 
> Thanks


Thank you for that. 
Lets hope we hear something before the end of this week!


----------



## Digvijayl

Hey guys,

I have applied for 189 onshore, and i am travelling back home for holidays on 29th feb 2016, till then if i dont get the grant, should i inform my case officer about my plans?

Thanks


----------



## Digvijayl

Shivamm said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> I have got 189 PR Visa Grant on 02nd Feb'16:second:.
> 
> I will be going to Melbourne, flight already booked for 20th Apr'16lane: . Is their anyone out here who is planning to move to Melbourne around same time. Lets get together .


Hey Shivamm congrats on your grant, just saw your location as gurgaon. I am right now in brisbane and will move to melbourne on 15th april. I will
Be in gurgaon from 29th feb to 14th april, so we can catch up there an plan together for melbourne. What say?

Thanks


----------



## Shivamm

Digvijayl said:


> Hey Shivamm congrats on your grant, just saw your location as gurgaon. I am right now in brisbane and will move to melbourne on 15th april. I will
> Be in gurgaon from 29th feb to 14th april, so we can catch up there an plan together for melbourne. What say?
> 
> Thanks


Great! That z a good news. Lets meet then.


----------



## vikaschandra

Digvijayl said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have applied for 189 onshore, and i am travelling back home for holidays on 29th feb 2016, till then if i dont get the grant, should i inform my case officer about my plans?
> 
> Thanks


if you do not get the grant then you should fill in form 929 and update your CO on the temporary address that you will have during your stay in India


----------



## Flothefrog

joyshibu said:


> Hi Admins
> 
> I am asking this for one of my friend's visa application which we are doing by our self. Today he got a CO and requested for additional documents
> PCC,Medical & Proof of functional english for spouse.We have already uploaded the letter from the college and the Degree certificate & transcripts as supporting documents.But CO has requested again for the Degree certificate & transcript .
> 
> Do we need to upload it again ?.
> 
> Regards
> Sj


I had the same problem with one of my transcripts. I read a post from a migration agent on another forum saying that DIBP has been having problems where they can't see files uploaded and advising to send the docs by email with a print screen of the page that lists all the documents you uploaded. That's what I have done, but I also asked the Uni to produce new transcripts as some info was missing...just in case. Good luck, let us know how you go


----------



## ram040479

*Acs & dibp*

Experts Andrey, Vikas, Krish and Others who can help me

I have some issues with my ACS and I am thinking of contacting DIBP seeking to know whether I am in a position to claim points for Skilled employment considered by ACS, but deducted by them as part of the 2 year deduction. 

Has anybody got an experience or heard anybody do this?
Were they successful ?
Which email address of DIBP is the one that I should write to

MATTER IS VERY URGENT !!!


----------



## xehny

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> I uploaded everything upfront including form 80 and 1221, my CO asked for polio Vaccination certificate to be provided as lived for more than 28 days in Pakistan.


Hey Waqas,
Hope you get your grant soon.
Good Luck!


----------



## Rizwan125

*OnShore 233512 Mechanical Engineer*

Hi I applied 189 Visa on 22nd January 2016

CO Allocated 02 February 2016

Additional Info 04 February 2016

Request Completed 12 February 2016

Now Waiting :juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## omkar13

HI,
Occupation: Software Engg 261313
189 GSM Visa applied on 6 Nov 2015 with 65 points
Medical done on 23 Nov 2015
Haven't receive nay email from the Immi Department yet!
What should I do? Should I contact them?
I have checked their service standards and they take 3 months for 189 visa.
Can anyone share Software Engg Visa Timeline Please!!


----------



## vikaschandra

ram040479 said:


> Experts Andrey, Vikas, Krish and Others who can help me
> 
> I have some issues with my ACS and I am thinking of contacting DIBP seeking to know whether I am in a position to claim points for Skilled employment considered by ACS, but deducted by them as part of the 2 year deduction.
> 
> Has anybody got an experience or heard anybody do this?
> Were they successful ?
> Which email address of DIBP is the one that I should write to
> 
> MATTER IS VERY URGENT !!!



Well if you have concerns with the ACS assessments you should have approached ACS directly and I do not think DIBP will have anything to do with that. 

Have you over claimed Points with extra number of years?

DIBP will only come back to an Individual in case the points are over claimed due to certain scenarios and would advise the individual explaining the situation with regards to deduction of points. 

Further if you would like to explain your problem maybe one of us could guide you with it.


----------



## Aakash2012

ram040479 said:


> Experts Andrey, Vikas, Krish and Others who can help me
> 
> I have some issues with my ACS and I am thinking of contacting DIBP seeking to know whether I am in a position to claim points for Skilled employment considered by ACS, but deducted by them as part of the 2 year deduction.
> 
> Has anybody got an experience or heard anybody do this?
> Were they successful ?
> Which email address of DIBP is the one that I should write to
> 
> MATTER IS VERY URGENT !!!


I think they do not consider first 2 years of your employment equivalent to Australian standards. So, in case you have a work ex of 5 yrs they consider it as 3 yrs. Same was the case with me, and therefore I was only able to claim 5 points in my EOI instead of 10.

Hope this answers to your questions.


----------



## suruworks

Aakash2012 said:


> I think they do not consider first 2 years of your employment equivalent to Australian standards. So, in case you have a work ex of 5 yrs they consider it as 3 yrs. Same was the case with me, and therefore I was only able to claim 5 points in my EOI instead of 10.
> 
> Hope this answers to your questions.


Hi Aakash, 

How do u know CO has been assigned to you? 

Thanks 
S


----------



## ram040479

vikaschandra said:


> Well if you have concerns with the ACS assessments you should have approached ACS directly and I do not think DIBP will have anything to do with that.
> 
> Have you over claimed Points with extra number of years?
> 
> DIBP will only come back to an Individual in case the points are over claimed due to certain scenarios and would advise the individual explaining the situation with regards to deduction of points.
> 
> Further if you would like to explain your problem maybe one of us could guide you with it.


Vikas

The problem is ACS having deducted the 4 years out of the total experience. So as you said I have overclaimed in my EOI, based on which I have received the invite. It was purely my mistake as I overlooked the ACS PDF result. Now luckily I have not lodged the visa and paid the fees. So I will be ignoring the invite altogether. However since I have time till 22 March, I contacted ACS as well and they have come back with the usual reasons about deduction. That is I am a Bsc Computer Science which is recognised as an AQF major. However the ICT Business Analyst role is not closely matching with the bachelor degree and hence they are seeking 4 years experience. Hence though I started my work exp from June 2008, they have asked me to claim points only from July 2012 only. So I am getting just 3 years of work experience. The most worrying factor is that the deduction of work experience consists of 6 months of my AU experience for which I claimed 5 points. Bloddy Hell. So from 65 points, I have now come down to 55 points. 

Now ACS states that my work experience from June 2008 till June 2012 is closely matching the nominated code. But they have deducted this. So my question is if I have the relevant references, payslips, etc, can I contact DIBP seeking points for the same. 

Otherwise I am planning to write PTE and come back next year when my EOI becomes active again, now that I will not be lodging the visa.


----------



## Aakash2012

omkar13 said:


> HI,
> Occupation: Software Engg 261313
> 189 GSM Visa applied on 6 Nov 2015 with 65 points
> Medical done on 23 Nov 2015
> Haven't receive nay email from the Immi Department yet!
> What should I do? Should I contact them?
> I have checked their service standards and they take 3 months for 189 visa.
> Can anyone share Software Engg Visa Timeline Please!!


If possible please upload the minimum required documents, search for 189 Subclass checklist on DBIP website. After you upload these docs and pay the fee a Case Office (CO) will be assigned to you with in a month. He/She will then process your case further.


----------



## Aakash2012

suruworks said:


> Hi Aakash,
> 
> How do u know CO has been assigned to you?
> 
> Thanks
> S


You get an email from them (GSM Brisbase/Sydney/any import city), requesting for more documents. Now a days for 99% of cases they ask for Form 80. And if you have already submitted every document, your application status will change to Assessment in Progress.


----------



## suruworks

Aakash2012 said:


> You get an email from them (GSM Brisbase/Sydney/any import city), requesting for more documents. Now a days for 99% of cases they ask for Form 80. And if you have already submitted every document, your application status will change to Assessment in Progress.


The 16 Feb info was not there in your sign hence I was confused.


----------



## Aakash2012

ram040479 said:


> Vikas
> 
> The problem is ACS having deducted the 4 years out of the total experience. So as you said I have overclaimed in my EOI, based on which I have received the invite. It was purely my mistake as I overlooked the ACS PDF result. Now luckily I have not lodged the visa and paid the fees. So I will be ignoring the invite altogether. However since I have time till 22 March, I contacted ACS as well and they have come back with the usual reasons about deduction. That is I am a Bsc Computer Science which is recognised as an AQF major. However the ICT Business Analyst role is not closely matching with the bachelor degree and hence they are seeking 4 years experience. Hence though I started my work exp from June 2008, they have asked me to claim points only from July 2012 only. So I am getting just 3 years of work experience. The most worrying factor is that the deduction of work experience consists of 6 months of my AU experience for which I claimed 5 points. Bloddy Hell. So from 65 points, I have now come down to 55 points.
> 
> Now ACS states that my work experience from June 2008 till June 2012 is closely matching the nominated code. But they have deducted this. So my question is if I have the relevant references, payslips, etc, can I contact DIBP seeking points for the same.
> 
> Otherwise I am planning to write PTE and come back next year when my EOI becomes active again, now that I will not be lodging the visa.


Please read your ACS assessment letter carefully, the time lines are clearly defined in that starting from the period when they will consider your work exp.


----------



## ram040479

Aakash2012 said:


> Please read your ACS assessment letter carefully, the time lines are clearly defined in that starting from the period when they will consider your work exp.


Aakash

All this is fine. I am saying I have already done this mistake. But God saved me in the nick of time and I have still not paid the fees and am not in a position to face a visa refusal. I am just checking the forum if by God's grace there would be a solution to this.

Else as I have already written, I am planning to write PTE, get 79+ and get 20 more points and apply next year


----------



## Aakash2012

ram040479 said:


> Aakash
> 
> All this is fine. I am saying I have already done this mistake. But God saved me in the nick of time and I have still not paid the fees and am not in a position to face a visa refusal. I am just checking the forum if by God's grace there would be a solution to this.
> 
> Else as I have already written, I am planning to write PTE, get 79+ and get 20 more points and apply next year


All the best. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## omkar13

Aakash2012 said:


> If possible please upload the minimum required documents, search for 189 Subclass checklist on DBIP website. After you upload these docs and pay the fee a Case Office (CO) will be assigned to you with in a month. He/She will then process your case further.


Hi 
I have submitted all the requested documents on 24 Nov 2015 and the case officer was assigned on 21 Nov 2015.
Status: Assessment in progress 
Last Updated: 24 Nov


----------



## Aakash2012

ram040479 said:


> Aakash
> 
> All this is fine. I am saying I have already done this mistake. But God saved me in the nick of time and I have still not paid the fees and am not in a position to face a visa refusal. I am just checking the forum if by God's grace there would be a solution to this.
> 
> Else as I have already written, I am planning to write PTE, get 79+ and get 20 more points and apply next year


And Ram, please be sure about PTE before you appear for it again. Somewhere in this forum I read that DBIP is not going to accept it's result for the session 2016-2017 session, as PTE has been lenient in giving scores. There are other options such as IELTS.


----------



## Aakash2012

omkar13 said:


> Hi
> I have submitted all the requested documents on 24 Nov 2015 and the case officer was assigned on 21 Nov 2015.
> Status: Assessment in progress
> Last Updated: 24 Nov


Try to contact them in this case. Emails will be the best option. Write to your CO.


----------



## ram040479

Aakash2012 said:


> Try to contact them in this case. Emails will be the best option. Write to your CO.


Is this true that PTE is not going to be accepted ? BTW, I have still not lodged the visa, so not point of contacting the CO. Is there a common email address of DIBP that I can contact and whether would be it help


----------



## omkar13

Aakash2012 said:


> If possible please upload the minimum required documents, search for 189 Subclass checklist on DBIP website. After you upload these docs and pay the fee a Case Office (CO) will be assigned to you with in a month. He/She will then process your case further.


Hi 
I have submitted all the requested documents on 24 Nov 2015 and the case officer was assigned on 21 Nov 2015.
Status: Assessment in progress 
Last Updated: 24 Nov


----------



## psirimalla

*Pending PCc and wife's medical*

Hello All,

I have. Lodged visa and the Visa officer requested more info. I provided everything except my dob certificate, PCC from USA, state of new Jersey and India, wife's medical since she is pregnant.

I have sent email to vo to help in this matter becos PCC takes 18 weeks from FBI. Produced passport in place of birth certificate. Be I am Indian citizen, residing in US. The VO never got back to me. I have tried calling the customer service they don't respond.

I am close to the due date of submission. How should I handle this situation. Kindly advise.

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

ram040479 said:


> Vikas
> 
> The problem is ACS having deducted the 4 years out of the total experience. So as you said I have overclaimed in my EOI, based on which I have received the invite. It was purely my mistake as I overlooked the ACS PDF result. Now luckily I have not lodged the visa and paid the fees. So I will be ignoring the invite altogether. However since I have time till 22 March, I contacted ACS as well and they have come back with the usual reasons about deduction. That is I am a Bsc Computer Science which is recognised as an AQF major. However the ICT Business Analyst role is not closely matching with the bachelor degree and hence they are seeking 4 years experience. Hence though I started my work exp from June 2008, they have asked me to claim points only from July 2012 only. So I am getting just 3 years of work experience. The most worrying factor is that the deduction of work experience consists of 6 months of my AU experience for which I claimed 5 points. Bloddy Hell. So from 65 points, I have now come down to 55 points.
> 
> Now ACS states that my work experience from June 2008 till June 2012 is closely matching the nominated code. But they have deducted this. So my question is if I have the relevant references, payslips, etc, can I contact DIBP seeking points for the same.
> 
> Otherwise I am planning to write PTE and come back next year when my EOI becomes active again, now that I will not be lodging the visa.



As I had assumed you over claimed points. 

Well in this case I personally would advise you not to lodge your visa application as it will be subject to denial (maximum possibility) and you would not want to loose the visa fees and have the status on the DIBP system as having claimed wrongful points to get invite. 

You can refer the threads below for some information. People who had over claimed points and what happened

189 visa to be rejected? Not sure what to do - Page 2

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-subclass-189-visa-refused-help-needed-4.html

Refusal of a Subclass 189 visa due to claiming 5 extra points for work experience outside 10 years period | Australian Immigration News

To Enquire with DIBP you can use the webform 

https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/general


I am really very sorry to hear about your situation.


----------



## ram040479

vikaschandra said:


> As I had assumed you over claimed points.
> 
> Well in this case I personally would advise you not to lodge your visa application as it will be subject to denial (maximum possibility) and you would not want to loose the visa fees and have the status on the DIBP system as having claimed wrongful points to get invite.
> 
> You can refer the threads below for some information. People who had over claimed points and what happened
> 
> 189 visa to be rejected? Not sure what to do - Page 2
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-subclass-189-visa-refused-help-needed-4.html
> 
> Refusal of a Subclass 189 visa due to claiming 5 extra points for work experience outside 10 years period | Australian Immigration News
> 
> To Enquire with DIBP you can use the webform
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/general
> 
> 
> I am really very sorry to hear about your situation.


Thanks Vikas. My BAD. Believe it or not, I am falling short for the 5th time in Australia Immigration. BTW can you let me know on Aakash's post on PTE not being accepted over the next year. As I am hoping for that only


----------



## bharathi039

ram040479 said:


> Is this true that PTE is not going to be accepted ? BTW, I have still not lodged the visa, so not point of contacting the CO. Is there a common email address of DIBP that I can contact and whether would be it help



PTE is withdrawn only for EA assessment. Dont panic.!!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pte-score-valid-enginners-australia-well.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pte-score-valid-engineers-2016-australia.html


----------



## vikaschandra

Aakash2012 said:


> And Ram, please be sure about PTE before you appear for it again. Somewhere in this forum I read that DBIP is not going to accept it's result for the session 2016-2017 session, as PTE has been lenient in giving scores. There are other options such as IELTS.


Aakash so far their has been no Official news that PTE would not be accepted I guess. Do not rely on rumors that people are trying to spread because many people are scoring high with PTE and jumping in the queue to get invited whereas others are not able to.

Could you please cite where you were able to read that PTE would not be accepted for 2016-2017.


----------



## krish4aus

bharathi039 said:


> PTE is withdrawn only for EA assessment. Dont panic.!!
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pte-score-valid-enginners-australia-well.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pte-score-valid-engineers-2016-australia.html


Hi Ram,

Bharathi is right, no official announcement so don't bother to listen to the rumours.

The same topic was discussed on other thread, not to panic.


----------



## krish4aus

vikaschandra said:


> As I had assumed you over claimed points.
> 
> Well in this case I personally would advise you not to lodge your visa application as it will be subject to denial (maximum possibility) and you would not want to loose the visa fees and have the status on the DIBP system as having claimed wrongful points to get invite.
> 
> You can refer the threads below for some information. People who had over claimed points and what happened
> 
> 189 visa to be rejected? Not sure what to do - Page 2
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-subclass-189-visa-refused-help-needed-4.html
> 
> Refusal of a Subclass 189 visa due to claiming 5 extra points for work experience outside 10 years period | Australian Immigration News
> 
> To Enquire with DIBP you can use the webform
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/general
> 
> 
> I am really very sorry to hear about your situation.


Very well written Vikas!! 

Hi Ram - Very sorry to hear that.


----------



## Aakash2012

vikaschandra said:


> Aakash so far their has been no Official news that PTE would not be accepted I guess. Do not rely on rumors that people are trying to spread because many people are scoring high with PTE and jumping in the queue to get invited whereas others are not able to.
> 
> Could you please cite where you were able to read that PTE would not be accepted for 2016-2017.


I read that somewhere on this forum only. And therefore asked the member to confirm on that authenticity of the news before he appears for PTE. It is always better to have a clear picture.


----------



## realwizard

psirimalla said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have. Lodged visa and the Visa officer requested more info. I provided everything except my dob certificate, PCC from USA, state of new Jersey and India, wife's medical since she is pregnant.
> 
> I have sent email to vo to help in this matter becos PCC takes 18 weeks from FBI. Produced passport in place of birth certificate. Be I am Indian citizen, residing in US. The VO never got back to me. I have tried calling the customer service they don't respond.
> 
> I am close to the due date of submission. How should I handle this situation. Kindly advise.
> 
> Thanks


If you have some kind of receipt or confirmation that you have requested the PCC (ideally mentioning the 18-week time frame), I would attach it to the application under "Character Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain". Same with the medicals, you could attach evidence that she is pregnant and when she is expecting, such as a statement from the panel doctor.


----------



## realwizard

ram040479 said:


> The problem is ACS having deducted the 4 years out of the total experience. [...] Now ACS states that my work experience from June 2008 till June 2012 is closely matching the nominated code. But they have deducted this. So my question is if I have the relevant references, payslips, etc, can I contact DIBP seeking points for the same.


To concur with the others, you can only claim points for skilled employment in a job closely matching the nominated code. Your employment from June 2008 to June 2012 was closely related, but not skilled, therefore you can only claim points for employment after June 2012. I wouldn't expect DIBP to overrule ACS in your favor.

So I guess you'll have to find the points elsewhere, e.g. higher English score, state nomination, and/or partner skills.


----------



## realwizard

lmp said:


> Hello everyone.
> Can any one pls help me with the following:
> I lodged my 189 application on January 16th. My PCC will be 12 months old on the 26th of February. If I haven'theard anything close to that date should I Apply and upload a new PCC or will the other one be valid because I lodged my application before the the 12 months were over?
> Thank you!!





vikaschandra said:


> if your case if finalized prior to the PCC expiry well and good, if not then probably the CO might come back and ask for the new PCC. I would advise you wait for a week more and see how it goes and then take necessary action.


Wouldn't the "enter by" date be limited to 12 months from the date of PCC or meds, whichever is the oldest? In this case Imp should get a new PCC unless (s)he is happy to fly in by 26 Feb 2016.


----------



## vikaschandra

realwizard said:


> Wouldn't the "enter by" date be limited to 12 months from the date of PCC or meds, whichever is the oldest? In this case Imp should get a new PCC unless (s)he is happy to fly in by 26 Feb 2016.


Yes you are right realwizard the IED will depend on the PCC or meds whichever done earlier. When i said wait for a week I meant wait and see if the CO to be assigned and then go ahead with the PCC


----------



## belapmehta

bhuiyena said:


> thanks Vikas.



Is your CO assigned bhuiyena?


----------



## kllee1983

Hi All,

My kid was having newborn jaundice and was admitted to hospital for 2 days for phototherapy treatments.

Do i need to declare in his Medical Health Declaration for the below 2 questions?

3. Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?*
6. Do you have, or have you ever had, hepatitis, problems with your liver or yellowing of the skin?*

Advice needed! Thanks in advanced!


----------



## rishishabby

Hi everyone! I have received my invitation to lodge a VISA for 189 SC today with 60 points and the ANZ code is 263111

Can anyone help me understand if the below documents are sufficient enough for me to proceed further ?

Educational Documents= 10, 10+2, Graduation
I worked and only working for one company, so i have offer letter, appointment letter, hike letter, payslips, Form-16 & IT Returns documents.
ACS Outcome Letter
PTE Test Result Report
Passport Copy
Birth Certificate- I do not have one and understand that 10th Memo can be used instead. Correct me if i am wrong.
FORM-80 yet to be filled.

I do not have bank statements as i get paid through cash and i can show Form16 & IT Returns to prove my earnings. Would that be fine? or will CO asks for Bank Statements Mandatory?

Please suggest. Thanks in advance.


----------



## spaniant

rishishabby said:


> Hi everyone! I have received my invitation to lodge a VISA for 189 SC today with 60 points and the ANZ code is 263111
> 
> Can anyone help me understand if the below documents are sufficient enough for me to proceed further ?
> 
> Educational Documents= 10, 10+2, Graduation
> I worked and only working for one company, so i have offer letter, appointment letter, hike letter, payslips, Form-16 & IT Returns documents.
> ACS Outcome Letter
> PTE Test Result Report
> Passport Copy
> Birth Certificate- I do not have one and understand that 10th Memo can be used instead. Correct me if i am wrong.
> FORM-80 yet to be filled.
> 
> I do not have bank statements as i get paid through cash and i can show Form16 & IT Returns to prove my earnings. Would that be fine? or will CO asks for Bank Statements Mandatory?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks in advance.


Pay slips would be enough. I recommend you to not lodge the visa at the moment. Complete ur PCC and medical and lodge with all docs at once. U r having a good chance of direct grant. Also fill form 80 as it will take ur precious day or two but will save a lot later on.


----------



## rishishabby

spaniant said:


> Pay slips would be enough. I recommend you to not lodge the visa at the moment. Complete ur PCC and medical and lodge with all docs at once. U r having a good chance of direct grant. Also fill form 80 as it will take ur precious day or two but will save a lot later on.


Hi Spaniant, thanks so much and surely i will get all the documents ready before filing the VISA.
Also i see that CO contact you had asked for Evidence of work... just wanted to know what exactly he wants?


----------



## vikaschandra

kllee1983 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My kid was having newborn jaundice and was admitted to hospital for 2 days for phototherapy treatments.
> 
> Do i need to declare in his Medical Health Declaration for the below 2 questions?
> 
> 3. Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?*
> 6. Do you have, or have you ever had, hepatitis, problems with your liver or yellowing of the skin?*
> 
> Advice needed! Thanks in advanced!


Hi kllee neonatal jaundince happens in 60% cases, I don't think it is considered as contagious in OZ and 2 days for phototherapy treatment is not extended period of admission to the hospital. 

I personally feel that You can mention the answer as no to both questions. Still if you have doubt leave the question blank and when you visit the hospital/clinic to see the panel physician consult him and input the answer accordinly. 
How old is your child now? Do you have discharge letter from the hospital/clinic after the baby was given treatment? If you do carry it with you to the panel physcian for reference.


----------



## Romrio

Romrio said:


> My case is through an agent so I will have to check with him about the co team. Will get back to you.


Its GSM Adelaide.


----------



## spaniant

rishishabby said:


> Hi Spaniant, thanks so much and surely i will get all the documents ready before filing the VISA.
> Also i see that CO contact you had asked for Evidence of work... just wanted to know what exactly he wants?


He asked for income evidence of current employment. There is no culture of payslips in my company and the same thing in written on official letterhead I already submitted before. This time I uploaded my bank statement to prove.


----------



## rishishabby

spaniant said:


> He asked for income evidence of current employment. There is no culture of payslips in my company and the same thing in written on official letterhead I already submitted before. This time I uploaded my bank statement to prove.


Ok thanks! In my case if CO asks me to provide Bank statements, can i have the reason of me getting paid by cash on a companies letter head and have it duly signed and then submit to CO? Will this be fine?

Thanks,


----------



## abhisve

Few Queries while updating IMMI account...
Q1: While filling details in IMMI account in Page 3 we have a question:
Other Passports: Does this applicant have other current passports? I have an old passport so is this question releated to that OR this question is for some other country Passport?

Q2: National identity documents:
I am Adding PAN card, Aadhar Card, 

Q2.1: And do we need to add passport details here like my old expired passport?

Q3: Health examination Is "NO" for now and will come into picture post my submission, Right?

Q4: Page 8: Intended state of residence in Australia. Is this field can be answered as unknown?

Q5: Page 10: Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
Answer to this should be NO, as I am just adding my spouse and not any other family member.

Q6: Page 12: It asks for Spouse education details: My spouse has done MCA, So the option to be selected is "Masters Degree in Science business or Technology" Right?

Any pointers to a thread where I can find all the IMMI account filling info would be of great help.

Regards,
Abhishek


----------



## DrWho

vikaschandra said:


> Hi kllee neonatal jaundince happens in 60% cases, I don't think it is considered as contagious in OZ and 2 days for phototherapy treatment is not extended period of admission to the hospital.
> 
> I personally feel that You can mention the answer as no to both questions. Still if you have doubt leave the question blank and when you visit the hospital/clinic to see the panel physician consult him and input the answer accordinly.
> How old is your child now? Do you have discharge letter from the hospital/clinic after the baby was given treatment? If you do carry it with you to the panel physcian for reference.


Hi. My baby also had jaundince, it is very common and as far as I know no consequences if treated (except maybe a picture of your newborn wearing nice shades while "sunbathing" lol).

We did mention about the C-section in our health profile, we also told the doctor about the jaundice and we were cleared. I don't think it was relevant for immigration purposes but we decided to explain anyway. Of course thats only our opinion.

I hope you and your family are doing great, and that your grant letter arrives soon!


----------



## lmp

realwizard said:


> Wouldn't the "enter by" date be limited to 12 months from the date of PCC or meds, whichever is the oldest? In this case Imp should get a new PCC unless (s)he is happy to fly in by 26 Feb 2016.


Than yo realwizard! 
I am in Australia already. That PCC is from here. I have used it last year to apply for my working visa. Thats why it is about to expired" 
I think I am gonna wait until the begging of next week if no Finalized yet them I will get a new one!


----------



## bhuiyena

belapmehta said:


> Is your CO assigned bhuiyena?


yes Bela. CO has been assigned as of yesterday and requested for PCC, medical and form 80.


----------



## kllee1983

Hi vikaschandra, my child is almost 3 months old. I'm not sure if i have the discharge letter, but i do have the payment invoice/receipt which state number of days of admission. 

I'm not sure if i'm allowed to leave the question blank. But will try. 

Thanks for the advice. 




vikaschandra said:


> Hi kllee neonatal jaundince happens in 60% cases, I don't think it is considered as contagious in OZ and 2 days for phototherapy treatment is not extended period of admission to the hospital.
> 
> I personally feel that You can mention the answer as no to both questions. Still if you have doubt leave the question blank and when you visit the hospital/clinic to see the panel physician consult him and input the answer accordinly.
> How old is your child now? Do you have discharge letter from the hospital/clinic after the baby was given treatment? If you do carry it with you to the panel physcian for reference.


----------



## suresh1981

*Visa Grant Query*

Hi,

I have lodged my visa application on 02.12.2015 and i was asked to update the information on 15.12.2015 by the case officer within 28 days.

I obtained PCC and done Medical checkup and uploaded along with other supporting documents on 08.01.2016.

Can anyone please suggest me about the possible time frame will take to receive the assessment outcome?

I checked the service standards for the visa processing times and it says that 3 months from the date of visa lodging.

I am bit confused on from which date 3 months will be considered.

Whether 02.12.2015 or 15.12.2015 or 08.01.2016.

Looking forward to reply.

Thanks & Regards,

Suresh.S


----------



## maizebb

mmon said:


> Colour scans of the original, I had no problems with them when I applied for my current australian visa, so I doubt I'll have any problems (hopefully) with them for my PR visa.
> 
> In some cases where you need to translate your birth certificate to English then you will need to certify it by providing details of the translator etc, which would normally be writing on the translated certificate.


with regards to translating birth certificate, are there any specific requirements when doing that? do I have to go to 'registered' translator or any 'qualified' ones in town? Can anyone advise on that?


----------



## ram040479

vikaschandra said:


> As I had assumed you over claimed points.
> 
> Well in this case I personally would advise you not to lodge your visa application as it will be subject to denial (maximum possibility) and you would not want to loose the visa fees and have the status on the DIBP system as having claimed wrongful points to get invite.
> 
> You can refer the threads below for some information. People who had over claimed points and what happened
> 
> 189 visa to be rejected? Not sure what to do - Page 2
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-subclass-189-visa-refused-help-needed-4.html
> 
> Refusal of a Subclass 189 visa due to claiming 5 extra points for work experience outside 10 years period | Australian Immigration News
> 
> To Enquire with DIBP you can use the webform
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/general
> 
> 
> I am really very sorry to hear about your situation.


Vikas

Just a clarification on my situation... What do you suggest from the below two options

Option 1 - I wait till the Invite from DIBP expires. In the meantime I write PTE and hopefully get 79+ in all bands. Then after the invite expires, I update the same EOI and wait for the invite either this year or next year

Option 2 - I write PTE and hopefully get 79+ in all bands. Then I create a new EOI and wait for the invite either this year or next year.

Eitherway, is there a chance that DIBP asks me later as to why I did not honor their last invite and why didnt I apply for a visa last time


----------



## sandipgp

ram040479 said:


> Vikas
> 
> Just a clarification on my situation... What do you suggest from the below two options
> 
> Option 1 - I wait till the Invite from DIBP expires. In the meantime I write PTE and hopefully get 79+ in all bands. Then after the invite expires, I update the same EOI and wait for the invite either this year or next year
> 
> Option 2 - I write PTE and hopefully get 79+ in all bands. Then I create a new EOI and wait for the invite either this year or next year.
> 
> Eitherway, is there a chance that DIBP asks me later as to why I did not honor their last invite and why didnt I apply for a visa last time


No DIBP does not ask why you did not honor Invite. You may want to want to update existing EOI with new information after letting invite expire.


----------



## ram040479

sandipgp said:


> No DIBP does not ask why you did not honor Invite. You may want to want to update existing EOI with new information after letting invite expire.


My question was with respect to the fact that say, tomorrow I write the PTE exam and in a week I get the results. Then can I create a new EOI while the old EOI stays in status 'Invited'. Thats my question. The thing is that my existing invite gets expired only on Mar 22nd. Since PTE is known to give out results quickly....


----------



## shady83

what is the average processing after applying for a visa


----------



## Shivamm

shady83 said:


> what is the average processing after applying for a visa


Hi,
Submit all documents(including Form 80, Meds & PCC) immediately after lodging visa before CO checks your application. You will grant visa in 2~4 weeks time. This is my experience.

All the best!


----------



## Jeeten#80

Refer following excerpt from DIBP website | *Service standards relevant to individuals | Visa applications*



> *Service standards relevant to individuals*
> 
> *Visa applications*
> 
> 
> We aim to decide 75% of visa applications in the timeframe specified for the relevant visa category.
> 
> Actual processing times are dependent on a number of factors, such as:
> 
> 
> * whether you have provided all necessary supporting documents when you lodge your application
> * how well and how promptly you respond to any requests for additional information
> * how long it takes to complete any required checks on information you have provided to support your application
> * how long it takes to receive additional information required from areas outside the department, particularly in relation to health, character and national security
> * how many places are available in the migration programme.
> 
> The decision to grant or refuse your visa application may be decided on the information and documentation that you include at the time of lodgement.



Based on the current trend --> DIBP takes around 6-8 weeks post the requested Information is provided.




suresh1981 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 02.12.2015 and i was asked to update the information on 15.12.2015 by the case officer within 28 days.
> 
> I obtained PCC and done Medical checkup and uploaded along with other supporting documents on 08.01.2016.
> 
> Can anyone please suggest me about the possible time frame will take to receive the assessment outcome?
> 
> I checked the service standards for the visa processing times and it says that 3 months from the date of visa lodging.
> 
> I am bit confused on from which date 3 months will be considered.
> 
> Whether 02.12.2015 or 15.12.2015 or 08.01.2016.
> 
> Looking forward to reply.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> 
> Suresh.S


----------



## vikaschandra

ram040479 said:


> Vikas
> 
> Just a clarification on my situation... What do you suggest from the below two options
> 
> Option 1 - I wait till the Invite from DIBP expires. In the meantime I write PTE and hopefully get 79+ in all bands. Then after the invite expires, I update the same EOI and wait for the invite either this year or next year
> 
> Option 2 - I write PTE and hopefully get 79+ in all bands. Then I create a new EOI and wait for the invite either this year or next year.
> 
> Eitherway, is there a chance that DIBP asks me later as to why I did not honor their last invite and why didnt I apply for a visa last time


My personal opinion I would choose option 1. 

You maybe able to create a new EOI but that would be risky and not advisable. if everyone could create another EOI what is the point of having the first EOI freeze for 60 days after ITA their must be some logic behind that right. 

Leave the ITA as it is meanwhile write your PTE score well and it is just a months time when your ITA will expire & the EOI will become active again in the pool to be amended.


----------



## sandipgp

ram040479 said:


> My question was with respect to the fact that say, tomorrow I write the PTE exam and in a week I get the results. Then can I create a new EOI while the old EOI stays in status 'Invited'. Thats my question. The thing is that my existing invite gets expired only on Mar 22nd. Since PTE is known to give out results quickly....


I dont know if you can create more than one EOI for same category VISA like 189. I would advise not doing it.


----------



## ram040479

vikaschandra said:


> My personal opinion I would choose option 1.
> 
> You maybe able to create a new EOI but that would be risky and not advisable. if everyone could create another EOI what is the point of having the first EOI freeze for 60 days after ITA their must be some logic behind that right.
> 
> Leave the ITA as it is meanwhile write your PTE score well and it is just a months time when your ITA will expire & the EOI will become active again in the pool to be amended.


Thanks Vikas.

I have posted another query on the thread - NSW STATE SPONSORSHIP INVITATION FROM 1st JULY 2015. Could you have a look and advise please. I believe you understand my situation and hence a lot of questions as I am looking at more options. Please dont mind


----------



## Robi.bd

Please check my signature, any idea when they might look into my case again?


----------



## andreyx108b

ram040479 said:


> Vikas Just a clarification on my situation... What do you suggest from the below two options Option 1 - I wait till the Invite from DIBP expires. In the meantime I write PTE and hopefully get 79+ in all bands. Then after the invite expires, I update the same EOI and wait for the invite either this year or next year Option 2 - I write PTE and hopefully get 79+ in all bands. Then I create a new EOI and wait for the invite either this year or next year. Eitherway, is there a chance that DIBP asks me later as to why I did not honor their last invite and why didnt I apply for a visa last time


They will not ask.


----------



## andreyx108b

shady83 said:


> what is the average processing after applying for a visa


I would say average is about 75 days.


----------



## kumargaurav29

*Document Attestation*

Hi All,
I have my educational document pdfs with seal as verified as True copy in year 2013.
Can I use these copied to upload in Visa application or need to do the attestation again as it 2 years old now.
I am asking this because currently I am in Japan and doing attestation here is a bit difficult due to language issue.

Thanks,
Gaurav


----------



## ravikiran7070

Subscribing


----------



## ahmedrizk1985

Guys

Waiting for the grant is very paining and irritating :confused2::confused2:


----------



## ranjoo

Hi ...Got an invite 17/2...

wanted to know how to get australia pcc from india and guys what amount has to be paid initially in INR.


----------



## ram040479

ranjoo said:


> Hi ...Got an invite 17/2...
> 
> wanted to know how to get australia pcc from india and guys what amount has to be paid initially in INR.


Check this link 
https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/

Its an online application wherein you submit Birth Certificate and Passport Copy amounting to 100 points. Will come close to 2500.00 INR


----------



## go2aus

*Aus PCC*



ranjoo said:


> Hi ...Got an invite 17/2...
> 
> wanted to know how to get australia pcc from india and guys what amount has to be paid initially in INR.



You can apply online. Go to AFP (Australian Federal Police)website

Fill in Online application form and it cost you around $43 AUD.

I had applied through this way and PCC is cleared in 1 day but waiting for certificate to be delivered through post:juggle:

Regards,
Go2Aus


----------



## ranjoo

hi thx for the reply .....
did u apply for the Australia PCC from india ???


----------



## ranjoo

ram040479 said:


> Check this link
> https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/
> 
> Its an online application wherein you submit Birth Certificate and Passport Copy amounting to 100 points. Will come close to 2500.00 INR


hi thx for the reply .....
did u apply for the Australia PCC from india ???


----------



## avinash_nair

Subscribing.


----------



## ahmedrizk1985

Guys,
I need you help please. How can I track my visa application if i applied through an agent??

I know that, there is a way through issuing IMMIaccount but I do not know how?!

appreciate if you can guide me or reply with a website that exp[lain that.

Thanks in advance


----------



## realwizard

abhisve said:


> Few Queries while updating IMMI account...
> Q1: While filling details in IMMI account in Page 3 we have a question:
> Other Passports: Does this applicant have other current passports? I have an old passport so is this question releated to that OR this question is for some other country Passport?


Current passports means not expired, so it can be passports either from another country, or, in rare circumstances, another current passport from your primary country.


abhisve said:


> Q2.1: And do we need to add passport details here like my old expired passport?


You will be asked for it in form 80, if you ever fill it in.


abhisve said:


> Q3: Health examination Is "NO" for now and will come into picture post my submission, Right?


Right, unless you have already done the examination prior to application.


----------



## realwizard

kumargaurav29 said:


> Hi All,
> I have my educational document pdfs with seal as verified as True copy in year 2013.
> Can I use these copied to upload in Visa application or need to do the attestation again as it 2 years old now.
> I am asking this because currently I am in Japan and doing attestation here is a bit difficult due to language issue.
> 
> Thanks,
> Gaurav


There is no requirement for translation to be recent, as far as I know. If the document is translated outside Australia, the translator must endorse the translation with their full name, address, telephone number, and details of their qualifications and experience in the language being translated.
Information to help prepare your application


----------



## realwizard

ahmedrizk1985 said:


> Guys,
> I need you help please. How can I track my visa application if i applied through an agent??
> 
> I know that, there is a way through issuing IMMIaccount but I do not know how?!
> 
> appreciate if you can guide me or reply with a website that exp[lain that.
> 
> Thanks in advance


You create your own ImmiAccount if you haven't already and select "Import application". You will need to get an Application ID or a Transaction Reference Number from your agent.


----------



## varun_gupta11

*Time limit for Visa Grant*

Guys,

Houm much time it will take for getting VISA Grant.

Invite : 22-Jan-2016
Visa Lodged : 28-Jan-2016
Co Contact: 10-Feb-2016 (PCC,Meds,Form 80 requested)
Details Provided : 17-Feb-2016

regards
Varun


----------



## ravikiran7070

*Medicals*

Hi All,

I got my invite for 189 (261313) yesterday.

Have 2 queries.

1) Can we go for the medicals before we lodge the visa or do we need to lodge the visa and wait for the HAP ID to be generated to go for medicals?

2) I am applying for my Singapore PCC. I am going to use the Visa acknowledgement receipt to apply for the PCC. There is a form called Appeal form. What exactly do we need to fill in the appeal form? Experts Please advise.


----------



## Abdo2020

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my invite for 189 (261313) yesterday.
> 
> Have 2 queries.
> 
> 1) Can we go for the medicals before we lodge the visa or do we need to lodge the visa and wait for the HAP ID to be generated to go for medicals?
> 
> 
> 2) I am applying for my Singapore PCC. I am going to use the Visa acknowledgement receipt to apply for the PCC. There is a form called Appeal form. What exactly do we need to fill in the appeal form? Experts Please advise.


The HAP ID won't be generated before lodging your application and pay for it. Then you will use this ID to book an appointment for your medical examination


----------



## realwizard

ravikiran7070 said:


> 1) Can we go for the medicals before we lodge the visa or do we need to lodge the visa and wait for the HAP ID to be generated to go for medicals?


You can arrange medical examination prior to or after lodging your application. More information is available here: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Heal/meeting-the-health-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination
If you decide to do the medical examination prior to application, you can do so via My Health Declarations: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Heal/meeting-the-health-requirement/health-examinations/my-health-declarations


----------



## Subha87

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my invite for 189 (261313) yesterday.
> 
> Have 2 queries.
> 
> 1) Can we go for the medicals before we lodge the visa or do we need to lodge the visa and wait for the HAP ID to be generated to go for medicals?
> 
> 2) I am applying for my Singapore PCC. I am going to use the Visa acknowledgement receipt to apply for the PCC. There is a form called Appeal form. What exactly do we need to fill in the appeal form? Experts Please advise.


Hi Ravikiran,

My responses below

1. Yes you can generate the HAP ID before lodging the visa (you can do so if you have immi account created, which btw is easy to register)
2. No clue about Singapore PCC but having all docs ready will give you a speedy grant.


----------



## belapmehta

kawal_547 said:


> I would suggest, wait for few days ..let the new arrival come in this world.
> 
> N then add for all 3. Pay for all.
> 
> Also u will have the birth certificate too .
> 
> Why to make 2 transactions .....
> 
> Make a single one


Kanwal...is your CO assigned ?

Mine not yet assigned.. And it's been more than two weeks post visa lodgement date ?


----------



## Bushra Zahra

Hi all. I was invited last month 22 Jan. lodged my visa app on 10th feb. Anyone who lodged visa on the same date. Where have your application reached? Please let me know...


----------



## ajaysv

Hi all, I had posted a question 2 days back but dint get a reply. Here's my question again.
I have applied for subclass 189, invited on 22 Jan 2016. I had claimed 65 points.
My "skill level requirement met date" is Dec 2010 and I have my work experience assessed till Apr 2013. 
My next company's work experience began in Sep 2013 and continues till date.
I had not included my current company for assessment. 
Have I wrongly claimed points? Will my visa application get rejected if I lodge it? 
Can someone please advise if I can go ahead with lodging the visa application?


----------



## realwizard

ajaysv said:


> Hi all, I had posted a question 2 days back but dint get a reply. Here's my question again.
> I have applied for subclass 189, invited on 22 Jan 2016. I had claimed 65 points.
> My "skill level requirement met date" is Dec 2010 and I have my work experience assessed till Apr 2013.
> My next company's work experience began in Sep 2013 and continues till date.
> I had not included my current company for assessment.
> Have I wrongly claimed points? Will my visa application get rejected if I lodge it?
> Can someone please advise if I can go ahead with lodging the visa application?


You are not saying whether you claimed any points for skilled employment. Based on the information you have provided, you can only claim points for skilled employment for 2 years 5 months from Dec 2010 to Apr 2013, which is 0 points if you worked overseas or 5 points if you worked in Australia. If you claimed more, your visa application will probably be rejected.


----------



## ajaysv

Hi, thanks for the reply. Yes, I have claimed 10 points for my work experience outside Australia only. 
I can get a reference letter from my current company from Sep 2013 till date and my entire experience has been only as a "software engineer". Is there anyway the CO can consider an unassessed work experience?


----------



## kawal_547

belapmehta said:


> Kanwal...is your CO assigned ?
> 
> Mine not yet assigned.. And it's been more than two weeks post visa lodgement date ?


Im not sure.

I can see the portal(filled by my agent) but I do not see any change in it,

Actually my agent is yet to upload any doc.

Im still in a confusion, as how do one gets to know a CO is assigned provided the CO has not contacted till now.

I came to know from one of the experts on this forum, that CO assignment is sometimes shown & sometimes not, meaning, a CO might be on your case but there wont be any changes to the profile & thus we will not come to know about it.


----------



## realwizard

ajaysv said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply. Yes, I have claimed 10 points for my work experience outside Australia only.
> I can get a reference letter from my current company from Sep 2013 till date and my entire experience has been only as a "software engineer". Is there anyway the CO can consider an unassessed work experience?


It will be for the CO to decide. It is up to you if you want to risk it. You may wish to consult a registered migration agent who may be better equipped to provide such advice.


----------



## realwizard

kawal_547 said:


> Im not sure.
> 
> I can see the portal(filled by my agent) but I do not see any change in it,
> 
> Actually my agent is yet to upload any doc.
> 
> Im still in a confusion, as how do one gets to know a CO is assigned provided the CO has not contacted till now.
> 
> I came to know from one of the experts on this forum, that CO assignment is sometimes shown & sometimes not, meaning, a CO might be on your case but there wont be any changes to the profile & thus we will not come to know about it.


I have received an email about CO assignment, but the ImmiAccount has not been updated. So if you don't see any changes, it doesn't mean someone isn't working on it already.


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

Hello everyone, 

I got my invite today : 189/261111/ICT BA. So, joining this gang!! Best of luck to everyone here!!


----------



## vikaschandra

ajaysv said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply. Yes, I have claimed 10 points for my work experience outside Australia only.
> I can get a reference letter from my current company from Sep 2013 till date and my entire experience has been only as a "software engineer". Is there anyway the CO can consider an unassessed work experience?


You have wrongfully claimed points for the years which ACS did not assess to secure an Invite. Have yu lodged your visa application? If not then you should not lodge it as 99.99% it will be denied. Hope you do not want to loose the visa fees.

You should let the ITA expire and meanwhile get the experience certificate with JD from your current employer and get everything assessed by ACS once again. As soon as your EOI is un freezed you can make ammendments to your EOI and wait for invite with correctly claimed points.


----------



## spaniant

Bushra Zahra said:


> Hi all. I was invited last month 22 Jan. lodged my visa app on 10th feb. Anyone who lodged visa on the same date. Where have your application reached? Please let me know...


I was invited on 22nd Jan, submitted on 27th Jan, contacted by CO on 9th Feb, replied on 15th Feb. Since then waiting...


----------



## bhuiyena

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 2) I am applying for my Singapore PCC. I am going to use the Visa acknowledgement receipt to apply for the PCC. There is a form called Appeal form. What exactly do we need to fill in the appeal form? Experts Please advise.


To answer your second question, you just need to write " Migrating to Australia".


----------



## joyshibu

I need one meore help. My friend got the earliest appointment for PCC in Bangalore isas of 1 march 2016. But the CO gave us 28 days to submit PCC. How do we ask for extension of time. to whom we need to send mail and What proof to be attached for this .

Can any one reply for this ?


----------



## rahulnair

joyshibu said:


> I need one meore help. My friend got the earliest appointment for PCC in Bangalore isas of 1 march 2016. But the CO gave us 28 days to submit PCC. How do we ask for extension of time. to whom we need to send mail and What proof to be attached for this .
> 
> Can any one reply for this ?




You can inform the CO about the delay. In the meanwhile, just to be on the safer side, just upload necessary proof that you have applied for the PCC


----------



## raghunov14

Hi,

Any 261311 60 pointers (from the 22 Jan invited list) have lodged the VISA application (189)?

If that is the case, have you heard from CO yet or are there any progress on your application?


----------



## haider.zeeshan01

Bushra Zahra said:


> Hi all. I was invited last month 22 Jan. lodged my visa app on 10th feb. Anyone who lodged visa on the same date. Where have your application reached? Please let me know...


I lodged on 5th Jan, still waiting for CO to contact me. Havent submitted the Medical and PCC yet. 
Cant understand why even 45days, the CO hasn't been assigned.


----------



## kawal_547

haider.zeeshan01 said:


> I lodged on 5th Jan, still waiting for CO to contact me. Havent submitted the Medical and PCC yet.
> Cant understand why even 45days, the CO hasn't been assigned.


Just go through medicals...n pcc

Pcc is to be submitted from your end...but medicals are to be submitted by the doctor directly...

Don't wait for CO to ask for them


----------



## GusbusZA

Hey everyone

My wife and I have applied for the 189 visa, we applied on 13 Jan 2016, we uploaded all our documents including form 80, we had our medicals done before we lodged our visa. We haven't heard anything from immigration as of yet. 

We have been in contact with a company in Perth, there is a possibility that they would have a job for us when we arrived. Would a job offer letter be something that would benefit our application or should we just leave things as they are?

Thanks everyone


----------



## Rizwan125

*OnShore 233512 Mechanical Engineer*

Hi Folks,

Anyone receive Grant in last days, my details are

Visa Applied 22 Jan 16

CO Assign 02 Feb 16

Additional Info 04 February Requested

Additional Info 12 February Submitted

Waiting :juggle::juggle::juggle:

Regards


----------



## tgphysics

I've got granted today
So out of the blue, now preparing for a new life, thanks guys yeaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## vikaschandra

tgphysics said:


> I've got granted today
> So out of the blue, now preparing for a new life, thanks guys yeaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


wonderful news. That was pretty fast. Congratulations tgphysics


----------



## andreyx108b

tgphysics said:


> I've got granted today So out of the blue, now preparing for a new life, thanks guys yeaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Congrats!))


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

tgphysics said:


> I've got granted today
> So out of the blue, now preparing for a new life, thanks guys yeaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Congratulations!! 

What were your time lines mate after getting the invite? Just trying to understand how much time it can take. Thanks a ton!!


----------



## v_2jsin

tgphysics said:


> I've got granted today
> So out of the blue, now preparing for a new life, thanks guys yeaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Congratsss and Have a great new life ....


----------



## tgphysics

My timeline is in the signature. I did not lodge right after getting invitation because I wanted to wait for my wife's IELTS, so that I can upload all documents to minimize CO contact.


----------



## Ktoda

tgphysics said:


> I've got granted today
> So out of the blue, now preparing for a new life, thanks guys yeaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Congratulations and all the best for your next steps


----------



## ahmedrizk1985

:dance:Thank god, I got my grant today

thanks to all of you guys for your support during that long trip 

I wish the best for you as well in the near future


----------



## andreyx108b

ahmedrizk1985 said:


> :dance:Thank god, I got my grant today thanks to all of you guys for your support during that long trip I wish the best for you as well in the near future


 congrats!)


----------



## Romrio

ahmedrizk1985 said:


> :dance:Thank god, I got my grant today
> 
> thanks to all of you guys for your support during that long trip
> 
> I wish the best for you as well in the near future


Many many congrats!!!
Looking at your timeline it seems your CO came back to your case within 8 days after you completed his request. This totally refutes the common understanding that CO only revisits a file 6-8 weeks after 28 days deadline has passed. Wow! Very lucky indeed!

Guys- does that mean hope for us all? ;D


----------



## ahmedrizk1985

Romrio said:


> Many many congrats!!!
> Looking at your timeline it seems your CO came back to your case within 8 days after you completed his request. This totally refutes the common understanding that CO only revisits a file 6-8 weeks after 28 days deadline has passed. Wow! Very lucky indeed!
> 
> Guys- does that mean hope for us all? ;D


Yes agree with you buddy, I wish that you get yours soooooooooooon


----------



## JAN84

ahmedrizk1985 said:


> :dance:Thank god, I got my grant today
> 
> thanks to all of you guys for your support during that long trip
> 
> I wish the best for you as well in the near future


Wow Congrats. All the best


----------



## charlie31

I have a question on PCC, 

passport address is from Bangalore
Staying in Pune of more than six years
Present address in Pune is more than an year.
Where do I apply for PCC, Bangalore or Pune?


----------



## AnhNgo

tgphysics said:


> I've got granted today
> So out of the blue, now preparing for a new life, thanks guys yeaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Hi tgphysics. Congrat for the grant of your PR.

I'm from Vietnam as well. Just have a question about the VN PCC, would be great if can have some advice from you: 

Did you submit the VN PCC No.1 or No.2 ? As somebody told me that IMMI only accepts VN PCC form No.2. Not sure is it correct or not?


----------



## tgphysics

Hello Anh Ngo,
Information regarding police check Vietnam can be found here
https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/vietnam
I submitted Judicial Certificate No 2, fee is 200k/person


----------



## Ktoda

ahmedrizk1985 said:


> :dance:Thank god, I got my grant today
> 
> thanks to all of you guys for your support during that long trip
> 
> I wish the best for you as well in the near future


Congratulations and all the best for your next steps


----------



## shre.sunaust

Hi ALLLLLL Expats

I got my invitation on jan and awaiting for the medical results.



Skilled - Subclass - 189 | 261311 
EOI Submitted - 60 points : 23/08/2015 
Invited - 22/01/2016
Visa Application Lodged :16/2/2016
All Documents uploaded (including Form 80) : 18/2/2016 
PCC Applied : 26/01/2016
PCC Cleared : 17/02/2016
Health Tests : 17/1/2016 
Health Tests result : :fingerscrossed:

Grant : :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## AnhNgo

tgphysics said:


> Hello Anh Ngo,
> Information regarding police check Vietnam can be found here
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/vietnam
> I submitted Judicial Certificate No 2, fee is 200k/person


Thanks for the info tgphysics.


----------



## swapnil1706

lmp said:


> Hello everyone.
> Can any one pls help me with the following:
> I lodged my 189 application on January 16th. My PCC will be 12 months old on the 26th of February. If I haven'theard anything close to that date should I Apply and upload a new PCC or will the other one be valid because I lodged my application before the the 12 months were over?
> Thank you!!


Hi

To my limitation, i can say PCC requirement if is more than 12 Months Old should be OK until CO ask for the same. I have a similar case and till date CO has not asked me to resubmit the PCC.

Rgds
Swapnil:blabla


----------



## birju_aussie

Hi Guys,

I completed my Medicals on 13th Feb and when I log into the immi website and check the Heath Assessment for my wife it shows this:
Examinations assessed but further information required

A Medical Officer has determined that additional health information is required to determine whether this person meets the health requirement for the visa subclass specified. Further information will be provided by the department or the department's migration medical service provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.

Does anybody know what should be the next step? should I just wait for CO to contact me? I had declared during health assessment check that my wife has Type1 Diabetes. 

Regards,


----------



## aussieby2016

birju_aussie said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I completed my Medicals on 13th Feb and when I log into the immi website and check the Heath Assessment for my wife it shows this:
> Examinations assessed but further information required
> 
> A Medical Officer has determined that additional health information is required to determine whether this person meets the health requirement for the visa subclass specified. Further information will be provided by the department or the department's migration medical service provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> 
> Does anybody know what should be the next step? should I just wait for CO to contact me? I had declared during health assessment check that my wife has Type1 Diabetes.
> 
> Regards,


Hi.. i also had the same message displayed..login into the link below and check what extra information is required.....

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

Usually they suspect reasons for minor TB and ask for sputum tests which is the most common reason....other reasons may also be associated...... Also do call the hospital where u had undergone ur medicals to know ur further course of action........


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

tgphysics said:


> I've got granted today
> So out of the blue, now preparing for a new life, thanks guys yeaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


That's AWESOME mate!!! You got grant in 2 weeks!!! You must be one of the luckiest person on the planet


----------



## DrWho

tgphysics said:


> I've got granted today
> So out of the blue, now preparing for a new life, thanks guys yeaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Awesome!! Congratulations!!


----------



## DrWho

ahmedrizk1985 said:


> :dance:Thank god, I got my grant today
> 
> thanks to all of you guys for your support during that long trip
> 
> I wish the best for you as well in the near future


Congratulations, two grants in one day (on this forum). Nice!


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

*Visa submitted*

Hello People,

I have submitted my visa application today. Fingers crossed now!!!

261111/ICT Business Analyst
Age: 25 Points
Qualification: 15 points
PTE : 10 Points
Exp: 15 Points
EOI: 02 Feb 2016 (189 with 65 points)
Invitation: 17 Feb 2016
Visa Lodge: 18 Feb 2016 
Medical : Pending
PCC : Pending
Document Uploads : WIP
Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## DrWho

Romrio said:


> Many many congrats!!!
> Looking at your timeline it seems your CO came back to your case within 8 days after you completed his request. This totally refutes the common understanding that CO only revisits a file 6-8 weeks after 28 days deadline has passed. Wow! Very lucky indeed!
> 
> Guys- does that mean hope for us all? ;D


Dude, I wish you are right because I am also waiting for the CO's revision after submitting the requested documents.

However, from what I see his CO was assigned on 27/Jan/15 --- was it the time he requested for extra documents? Because then the grant came after 22 days of the request. In any case it proves there is no "28 days rules".

Cheers,


----------



## belapmehta

tgphysics said:


> I've got granted today
> So out of the blue, now preparing for a new life, thanks guys yeaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Congrats !!

I applied a day before you. Still CO not assigned...going nuts ..:juggle:


----------



## andreyx108b

1moreEECandidate said:


> Hello People, I have submitted my visa application today. Fingers crossed now!!! 261111/ICT Business Analyst Age: 25 Points Qualification: 15 points PTE : 10 Points Exp: 15 Points EOI: 02 Feb 2016 (189 with 65 points) Invitation: 17 Feb 2016 Visa Lodge: 18 Feb 2016 Medical : Pending PCC : Pending Document Uploads : WIP Grant: :fingerscrossed:


Good luck!


----------



## Vardhan16

raghunov14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any 261311 60 pointers (from the 22 Jan invited list) have lodged the VISA application (189)?
> 
> If that is the case, have you heard from CO yet or are there any progress on your application?



Hi Raghu,

I have applied under 261311 code and CO was allocated on Feb 13th. I have uploaded all the documents and I didnt receive any call from CO till now.


----------



## Digvijayl

belapmehta said:


> Congrats !!
> 
> I applied a day before you. Still CO not assigned...going nuts ..:juggle:


There is no way or pattern by which DIBP works, i think no one understands how they assign their CO'S and how they grant their visas.
The real killer in the whole process is this last step.
Thanks


----------



## v_2jsin

It's like nervous 90's in Cricket. Don't know what's going to happen. !! Cheers


----------



## Tarun1410

Guys Submitted my Application today. A little nervous as I think I made a mistake. While filling the employment dates I filled in 12 February as end date (as it does not allow to fill blank end date) and I saved it on 12th. However I submitted the application today without changing the end date to today. Is this going to be a problem?? 

This is my current organization and I am still working here,and I do not claim point for this experience.


----------



## vikaschandra

Tarun1410 said:


> Guys Submitted my Application today. A little nervous as I think I made a mistake. While filling the employment dates I filled in 12 February as end date (as it does not allow to fill blank end date) and I saved it on 12th. However I submitted the application today without changing the end date to today. Is this going to be a problem??
> 
> This is my current organization and I am still working here,and I do not claim point for this experience.


Hopefully their should not be problem because of this. Still if you feel that you should correct this information you can fill the form 1023 - Notification to Incorrect answers and upload that

You can download the form from below link

https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1023.pdf


----------



## vikaschandra

1moreEECandidate said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I have submitted my visa application today. Fingers crossed now!!!
> 
> 261111/ICT Business Analyst
> Age: 25 Points
> Qualification: 15 points
> PTE : 10 Points
> Exp: 15 Points
> EOI: 02 Feb 2016 (189 with 65 points)
> Invitation: 17 Feb 2016
> Visa Lodge: 18 Feb 2016
> Medical : Pending
> PCC : Pending
> Document Uploads : WIP
> Grant: :fingerscrossed:


Welcome aboard my friend. Best wishes with your application


----------



## raghunov14

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi Raghu,
> 
> I have applied under 261311 code and CO was allocated on Feb 13th. I have uploaded all the documents and I didnt receive any call from CO till now.


Hi Vardhan16,

Thanks for your reply.

So did you get any email when CO contacted you (or) was there a change in the status on your immiaccount against your lodged 189 VISA TRN?


----------



## vnaysharma

Hi Guys,

Have been a long time follower of this thread. 

Got my IMMI grant yesterday. 

Applied with my wife as a primary applicant and me as the dependent. 

ANZSCO Code: 254499 (Registered Nurse [NEC])

Submitted with Indian PCC that expired in October 2015.

Here is my timeline:
*
EOI Submission*: 28 October 2016

*189 Invitation* : 8th Jan 2016

*Visa application*: 13th Jan 2016

*Medicals*: 16th jan 2016

*CO Asked for Payslips*: 29 Jan 2016
*
Visa Grant*: 18 Feb 016


----------



## anoop_vn

Digvijayl said:


> There is no way or pattern by which DIBP works, i think no one understands how they assign their CO'S and how they grant their visas.
> The real killer in the whole process is this last step.
> Thanks


I simply don't understand how these guys work. I guess its more to do with Luck sometimes. 

If you look at my time line, Still CO is not assigned, Its almost close to 58 days now.


----------



## suruworks

Tarun1410 said:


> Guys Submitted my Application today. A little nervous as I think I made a mistake. While filling the employment dates I filled in 12 February as end date (as it does not allow to fill blank end date) and I saved it on 12th. However I submitted the application today without changing the end date to today. Is this going to be a problem??
> 
> This is my current organization and I am still working here,and I do not claim point for this experience.


It is absolutely fine Tarun...Just be patient, No need to do anything at all. 

S


----------



## GusbusZA

Hey guys

Everyone who has got the grant, what time did your email come through? Is it pretty random or is there a specific time they send it off?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raghunov14

@suruworks - any updates at your end after lodgement? Believe you were invited on 22nd Jan? Are you applying under 261311??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bushra Zahra

hey anyone can help me regarding the procedure of PCC for dubai as right now i am in pakistan. and have not lived in dubai in last 4 years.


----------



## birju_aussie

Thanks mate.

When I login to the emedical link below i just get a message that "A Health Case with these details cannot be found. Please retry." Any idea what is the issue?












aussieby2016 said:


> Hi.. i also had the same message displayed..login into the link below and check what extra information is required.....
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> Usually they suspect reasons for minor TB and ask for sputum tests which is the most common reason....other reasons may also be associated...... Also do call the hospital where u had undergone ur medicals to know ur further course of action........


----------



## Tarun1410

suruworks said:


> It is absolutely fine Tarun...Just be patient, No need to do anything at all.
> 
> S


Thanks Suruworks.. I am uploading form 1023 in any case.


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

vnaysharma said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Have been a long time follower of this thread.
> 
> Got my IMMI grant yesterday.
> 
> Applied with my wife as a primary applicant and me as the dependent.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 254499 (Registered Nurse [NEC])
> 
> Submitted with Indian PCC that expired in October 2015.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> EOI Submission: 28 October 2016
> 
> 189 Invitation : 8th Jan 2016
> 
> Visa application: 13th Jan 2016
> 
> Medicals: 16th jan 2016
> 
> CO Asked for Payslips: 29 Jan 2016
> 
> Visa Grant: 18 Feb 016


Congrats mate!


----------



## Tarun1410

Bushra Zahra said:


> hey anyone can help me regarding the procedure of PCC for dubai as right now i am in pakistan. and have not lived in dubai in last 4 years.


I am not sure what the procedure for pakistan.

In India, you take fingerprints on a legal paper (usually Notary helps). then these fingerprints are to be attested by Ministry of external affairs (India). Once this is done, UAE Embassy in your country attests it.

you need to send this final attestation along with current passport/previous passport copy with visa details and emirates id (if you had) to Dubai Police headquarters.(you can send to someone that you know in dubai to speed up the process).

It usually takes 4-5 days for end to end process except for the mailing delays.

Hope this helps


----------



## Tarun1410

vikaschandra said:


> Hopefully their should not be problem because of this. Still if you feel that you should correct this information you can fill the form 1023 - Notification to Incorrect answers and upload that
> 
> You can download the form from below link
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1023.pdf


Thanks Vikaschandra,

Uploaded form 1023.

Thanks for this assistance.


----------



## Tarun1410

Dear All, 

I am in process of uploading documents post visa lodge and need assistance :

For Myself :

1. Birth/Age : I have Birth certificate but it does not have my name. Should I go ahead and upload it? I shall be uploading other proofs like Passport/class 10 certificate/Marriage certificate etc.
2.Character: FORM 80 & PCC - I have a couple of PCC's for different countries. I assume they have to be uploaded under the category overseas Police clearance -National? multiple uploads under same category are allowed?
3. What needs to be uploaded under the health category?It shows as recommended document type but I have already arranged my medicals? Do I need to upload something separately?
4. I do not have any Australian qualification so assume nothing to be uploaded there.
5. Under Overseas qualifications, do I upload the transcripts/degree of bachelor degree only- which was assessed and i am claiming points against? I did mention masters degree-Non AQF in EOI & visa application. should I upload that one as well?
6. For the work experience section - 
a ) Should I upload documents only for the work ex that is being claimed or documents for whole career?
b) I have SD from my manager. which category it has to be uploaded? work reference or letter/statement Business Employer?
c) Resume- is there a particular format or the usual one that we use would do?
d) Payslips - for 3 years - should i merge them into one and upload or year wise like 2013,2014 etc? 
e) Under Superannuation - is this the EPF statement?
f) which category should I upload the Bank statements? or should I merge them with Payslips?
g) Tax documents- Is it form 16 or the ITR acknowlegement?

For Spouse:

1. Birth : Similar Documents as myself.
2. What do I put in Custody documents? Marriage certificate?? But this would also be used in Relationship documents . Is it OK if the same document is used multiple times?
3. Health again?? what needs to be uploaded?
4. English Ability : My Wife gave IELTS one year back , however I assume it is not valid as per DIBP. I have letters from her college/univ, where do I Upload them, under which category- Others??

Also I could not find the links to upload passport pictures.can someone guide me please?

any other documents that I may be missing.

Apologies for the long post but will appreciate any help.


----------



## aussieby2016

birju_aussie said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> When I login to the emedical link below i just get a message that "A Health Case with these details cannot be found. Please retry." Any idea what is the issue?


cud b u r providing wrong credentials.....checfk out for ur family name, HAP id and DOB from the application and then fill it...hopefully u should login into a screen with ur passport details and name along with ur photo taken on the medical day....there u need to click on the bottom most left corner where it is written "print information sheet"......download the file and check the status of ur medicals and which tests are further required........


----------



## JAN84

Bushra Zahra said:


> hey anyone can help me regarding the procedure of PCC for dubai as right now i am in pakistan. and have not lived in dubai in last 4 years.


Dear,
You can apply online either you are inside country or outside.
please visit "www.dubaipolice.gov.ae
there is option to apply Good conduct certificate via online.


----------



## sriman

Hi All,

Invited on 8th Jan,2016
261313 (189 sub class).
Visa Lodged 9th Jan,2016.
CO Allocated and asked for additional docs on 21st Jan,2016.
I have uploaded required documents on 27th Jan,2016.

Now its 28 days. Is it guaranteed that CO will look into my case after 28 days??
If Yes, how many more days I need to wait for grant?

Please clarify!!

Thanks,
Sriman


----------



## wishmegoodluck

Dear Friends,

I am in the process to file my visa application,however I have few questions while submitting details in IMMIaccount.

Can someone please help me by answering any of the questions?


In section 3/17 

1)What documents need to be included for national identity documents? Is PAN card enough?

2) In Given names do we have to enter the name exactly as given in the passport, I am asking this as it mentions my name + fathers name together.

In part 6/17

3) I had selected 3 member as people migrating in EOI, but over here for migrating family members, I have included two apart from me(wife+kid).
Is that ok?

4) What documents can be included for child as national identity document? Passport will anyways be included.
Is something else required?

In part 9/17

5) Does the applicant authorize another person to receive written correspondence on their behalf?
what is the significance of this question?


In part 10/17

6) Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australia citizens or Australia permanent residents?

Can we include our parents details here?

In part 12/17

7) What should be the course name for SSC?

8) Can we enter approximate dates for course duration (eg if the course started from Aug and completed in Jan so can I enter 1 Aug as starting date & 31 Jan as end date for course)

9) If there is an incorrect date entered in EOI for one of the course and if we correct it here, I hope it should not be an issue? 

10) Do we also enter the details for course which is currently ongoing and would be completed in few months?

11) In the field institution name for SSC & HSC, I believe the relevant board name would appear.Right?

In part 13/17

12) In Employment History, under description of duties, if we enter 2 -3 sentence.Is that ok,since there is a character limitation of 300 words.

13) Do we enter employment history of spouse as well.Is it mandatory?

14) The system is asking for End date for employment currently ongoing? This seems wierd as in the EOI the end date was not compulsary.
Which date needs to be selected here?

In part 15/17

15) Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicants usual country of residence?
Do we mention all the visits even as a tourist to a foreign country even if its for a week?

I apologize for the long post...but you guys are the only source&hope for my questions..

Thanks!


----------



## birju_aussie

aussieby2016 said:


> cud b u r providing wrong credentials.....checfk out for ur family name, HAP id and DOB from the application and then fill it...hopefully u should login into a screen with ur passport details and name along with ur photo taken on the medical day....there u need to click on the bottom most left corner where it is written "print information sheet"......download the file and check the status of ur medicals and which tests are further required........


I'm entering all details from the application. Not sure what the issue could be? :confused2:


----------



## birju_aussie

birju_aussie said:


> I'm entering all details from the application. Not sure what the issue could be? :confused2:


Just realized I didn't need to enter HAP. My bad. Right now it shows that I need to do additional TB tests for my wife:
603 Respiratory Specialist Investigation on CurrentStatus of Tuberculosis

Any idea what would be the additional cost for this?


----------



## aussieby2016

birju_aussie said:


> Just realized I didn't need to enter HAP. My bad. Right now it shows that I need to do additional TB tests for my wife:
> 603 Respiratory Specialist Investigation on CurrentStatus of Tuberculosis
> 
> Any idea what would be the additional cost for this?


dude i m on a boat that ur wife wud have to board on......

u need to call back your hospital and ask them about the further procedures.....603 refers to the sputum test which is done to clear any old or alive TB bacteria that may be alive.....it takes 2 months for report to come......also a re chest xray needs to be done after 3 months of ur first medical date...... altogether it takes 3700 at delhi for the test plus follow up costs....cant say abt other places.......

U need a lot of patience from now on as it is the start of a lengthy process....


----------



## birju_aussie

aussieby2016 said:


> dude i m on a boat that ur wife wud have to board on......
> 
> u need to call back your hospital and ask them about the further procedures.....603 refers to the sputum test which is done to clear any old or alive TB bacteria that may be alive.....it takes 2 months for report to come......also a re chest xray needs to be done after 3 months of ur first medical date...... altogether it takes 3700 at delhi for the test plus follow up costs....cant say abt other places.......
> 
> U need a lot of patience from now on as it is the start of a lengthy process....


Shucks . Anyway thanks a lot for your help aussieby2016..


----------



## vikaschandra

wishmegoodluck said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am in the process to file my visa application,however I have few questions while submitting details in IMMIaccount.
> 
> Can someone please help me by answering any of the questions?
> 
> 
> In section 3/17
> 
> 1)What documents need to be included for national identity documents? Is PAN card enough?
> 
> 2) In Given names do we have to enter the name exactly as given in the passport, I am asking this as it mentions my name + fathers name together.
> 
> In part 6/17
> 
> 3) I had selected 3 member as people migrating in EOI, but over here for migrating family members, I have included two apart from me(wife+kid).
> Is that ok?
> 
> 4) What documents can be included for child as national identity document? Passport will anyways be included.
> Is something else required?
> 
> In part 9/17
> 
> 5) Does the applicant authorize another person to receive written correspondence on their behalf?
> what is the significance of this question?
> 
> 
> In part 10/17
> 
> 6) Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australia citizens or Australia permanent residents?
> 
> Can we include our parents details here?
> 
> In part 12/17
> 
> 7) What should be the course name for SSC?
> 
> 8) Can we enter approximate dates for course duration (eg if the course started from Aug and completed in Jan so can I enter 1 Aug as starting date & 31 Jan as end date for course)
> 
> 9) If there is an incorrect date entered in EOI for one of the course and if we correct it here, I hope it should not be an issue?
> 
> 10) Do we also enter the details for course which is currently ongoing and would be completed in few months?
> 
> 11) In the field institution name for SSC & HSC, I believe the relevant board name would appear.Right?
> 
> In part 13/17
> 
> 12) In Employment History, under description of duties, if we enter 2 -3 sentence.Is that ok,since there is a character limitation of 300 words.
> 
> 13) Do we enter employment history of spouse as well.Is it mandatory?
> 
> 14) The system is asking for End date for employment currently ongoing? This seems wierd as in the EOI the end date was not compulsary.
> Which date needs to be selected here?
> 
> In part 15/17
> 
> 15) Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicants usual country of residence?
> Do we mention all the visits even as a tourist to a foreign country even if its for a week?
> 
> I apologize for the long post...but you guys are the only source&hope for my questions..
> 
> Thanks!



1)What documents need to be included for national identity documents? Is PAN card enough? 
* You can upload, Pan Card, Voters Id, Drivers License

2) In Given names do we have to enter the name exactly as given in the passport, I am asking this as it mentions my name + fathers name together. 
* Yes input same as mentioned on the passport. 

In part 6/17

3) I had selected 3 member as people migrating in EOI, but over here for migrating family members, I have included two apart from me(wife+kid).
Is that ok?
* Yes it correct

4) What documents can be included for child as national identity document? Passport will anyways be included.
Is something else required?
* include birth certificate

In part 9/17

5) Does the applicant authorize another person to receive written correspondence on their behalf?
what is the significance of this question?
Since you have self applied not need to authorize anyone else. It is basically to authorize the agent to receive correspondence. In the event someone else is authorized to correspond you will not receive any communication notifications from DIBP

In part 10/17

6) Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australia citizens or Australia permanent residents?

Can we include our parents details here? 
* No you should not if they are not dependent and not migrating with you. 

In part 12/17

7) What should be the course name for SSC? 

Qualification: Other qualification or award recognised by assessing authority  Course name: Higher Secondary Class XII
& for class 10 input course name as Secondary School

8) Can we enter approximate dates for course duration (eg if the course started from Aug and completed in Jan so can I enter 1 Aug as starting date & 31 Jan as end date for course) 
* Start as 01 Aug 20xx
* End as 31 Jan 20xx

9) If there is an incorrect date entered in EOI for one of the course and if we correct it here, I hope it should not be an issue?
* Since you will be uploading all the related supporting documents which will have the correct dates, Yes correct it here

10) Do we also enter the details for course which is currently ongoing and would be completed in few months? 
* Yes provide the details

11) In the field institution name for SSC & HSC, I believe the relevant board name would appear.Right? 
* Right

In part 13/17

12) In Employment History, under description of duties, if we enter 2 -3 sentence.Is that ok,since there is a character limitation of 300 words.
* Yes words would be limited

13) Do we enter employment history of spouse as well.Is it mandatory?
* Are you claiming partner points? No mandatory but better to put it as supportive document. If partner points are not claimed it is not liable to undergo verification

14) The system is asking for End date for employment currently ongoing? This seems wierd as in the EOI the end date was not compulsary.
Which date needs to be selected here?
* Put todays date as end date it cannot be left blank. You might be continuing at the same work this would not mean that todays date was the day you resigned

In part 15/17

15) Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicants usual country of residence?
Do we mention all the visits even as a tourist to a foreign country even if its for a week?
* No tours are not considered as living in a country. Its short term
Refer to below thread it has interactive guidelines to immi account 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...n-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-2.html


----------



## ranjoo

*Non-migrating dependent family members*

hi...
i am applying for 189 visa for me and wife ...i have come across this page and would like on filling the application on immi.gov web

"Non-migrating dependent family members"

i have included my wife's info on one of the earlier pages as including her in the application. 

Do i have to declare again on this page too???


----------



## andreyx108b

ranjoo said:


> hi... i am applying for 189 visa for me and wife ...i have come across this page and would like on filling the application on immi.gov web "Non-migrating dependent family members" i have included my wife's info on one of the earlier pages as including her in the application. Do i have to declare again on this page too???


 No.

As long as she is migrating with you.


----------



## GusbusZA

Does DIBP issue visas over the weekend?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreaming_of_aus

Really lucky man! We were asked to upload form 80 and did it by Jan 29th, haven't heard back after that . Wait is killing!!


----------



## andreyx108b

GusbusZA said:


> Does DIBP issue visas over the weekend? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometimes.


----------



## wishmegoodluck

vikaschandra said:


> 1)What documents need to be included for national identity documents? Is PAN card enough?
> * You can upload, Pan Card, Voters Id, Drivers License
> 
> 2) In Given names do we have to enter the name exactly as given in the passport, I am asking this as it mentions my name + fathers name together.
> * Yes input same as mentioned on the passport.
> 
> In part 6/17
> 
> 3) I had selected 3 member as people migrating in EOI, but over here for migrating family members, I have included two apart from me(wife+kid).
> Is that ok?
> * Yes it correct
> 
> 4) What documents can be included for child as national identity document? Passport will anyways be included.
> Is something else required?
> * include birth certificate
> 
> In part 9/17
> 
> 5) Does the applicant authorize another person to receive written correspondence on their behalf?
> what is the significance of this question?
> Since you have self applied not need to authorize anyone else. It is basically to authorize the agent to receive correspondence. In the event someone else is authorized to correspond you will not receive any communication notifications from DIBP
> 
> In part 10/17
> 
> 6) Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australia citizens or Australia permanent residents?
> 
> Can we include our parents details here?
> * No you should not if they are not dependent and not migrating with you.
> 
> In part 12/17
> 
> 7) What should be the course name for SSC?
> 
> Qualification: Other qualification or award recognised by assessing authority  Course name: Higher Secondary Class XII
> & for class 10 input course name as Secondary School
> 
> 8) Can we enter approximate dates for course duration (eg if the course started from Aug and completed in Jan so can I enter 1 Aug as starting date & 31 Jan as end date for course)
> * Start as 01 Aug 20xx
> * End as 31 Jan 20xx
> 
> 9) If there is an incorrect date entered in EOI for one of the course and if we correct it here, I hope it should not be an issue?
> * Since you will be uploading all the related supporting documents which will have the correct dates, Yes correct it here
> 
> 10) Do we also enter the details for course which is currently ongoing and would be completed in few months?
> * Yes provide the details
> 
> 11) In the field institution name for SSC & HSC, I believe the relevant board name would appear.Right?
> * Right
> 
> In part 13/17
> 
> 12) In Employment History, under description of duties, if we enter 2 -3 sentence.Is that ok,since there is a character limitation of 300 words.
> * Yes words would be limited
> 
> 13) Do we enter employment history of spouse as well.Is it mandatory?
> * Are you claiming partner points? No mandatory but better to put it as supportive document. If partner points are not claimed it is not liable to undergo verification
> 
> 14) The system is asking for End date for employment currently ongoing? This seems wierd as in the EOI the end date was not compulsary.
> Which date needs to be selected here?
> * Put todays date as end date it cannot be left blank. You might be continuing at the same work this would not mean that todays date was the day you resigned
> 
> In part 15/17
> 
> 15) Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicants usual country of residence?
> Do we mention all the visits even as a tourist to a foreign country even if its for a week?
> * No tours are not considered as living in a country. Its short term
> Refer to below thread it has interactive guidelines to immi account
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...n-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-2.html


Thank you so much Vikas for taking time to answer all the questions.

I was not sure if all of them would be answered in a long post, but you made the difference.

and yes, Thanks for guiding me to nicemathans post as well.

God Bless you!

Cheers,


----------



## vikaschandra

wishmegoodluck said:


> Thank you so much Vikas for taking time to answer all the questions.
> 
> I was not sure if all of them would be answered in a long post, but you made the difference.
> 
> and yes, Thanks for guiding me to nicemathans post as well.
> 
> God Bless you!
> 
> Cheers,


My pleasure I could be of help. I have gained lot of knowledge and guidance from seniors and other colleagues on the forum and I feel I should share it with others too who need guidance.


----------



## Abdo2020

Guys,
Any experience with CO from Brisbane, how much does it take after you upload the documents and got contacted from the CO there? 
Thx


----------



## Inderk

Hi All ,

I have submitted my application today and below is the list of documents its shows which needs to be uploaded . Could you please guide me on the queries associated with each document.

1) Birth or age --- 
Can this be passport copy
Does it have to be attested and colored scanned ?

2) Character ---
This is PCC for all the countries where one has lived for more than 12 months correct 
Does this also needs to be attested and colored scanned ?

3) Health ----
This will be uploaded by the medical centre after the health examination correct ?

4) Language Ability ---
This will be ielts score copy , again does it have to be attested and colored scanned ?

5) Qualifications australian ---
Not sure what needs to be done here as I have not studied in australia .

6) Qualification overseas --
This will be the degree and the associated marksheets , I believe attested ?

7) Skills --
This is ACS assessment correct ?
Attested and colored scanned ?

8) Travel document ---
Passport copy ?
attested and colored scanned ?

9) Work experience australian ---
Not sure why this is asked again I have not visited or worked in australia , is there anything that we need to do here ?

10) Work Experience overseas ---
What all needs to be included here ?

Any help on the above queries will be highly appreciated.


----------



## vikaschandra

Inderk said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I have submitted my application today and below is the list of documents its shows which needs to be uploaded . Could you please guide me on the queries associated with each document.
> 
> 1) Birth or age ---
> Can this be passport copy
> Does it have to be attested and colored scanned ?
> 
> 2) Character ---
> This is PCC for all the countries where one has lived for more than 12 months correct
> Does this also needs to be attested and colored scanned ?
> 
> 3) Health ----
> This will be uploaded by the medical centre after the health examination correct ?
> 
> 4) Language Ability ---
> This will be ielts score copy , again does it have to be attested and colored scanned ?
> 
> 5) Qualifications australian ---
> Not sure what needs to be done here as I have not studied in australia .
> 
> 6) Qualification overseas --
> This will be the degree and the associated marksheets , I believe attested ?
> 
> 7) Skills --
> This is ACS assessment correct ?
> Attested and colored scanned ?
> 
> 8) Travel document ---
> Passport copy ?
> attested and colored scanned ?
> 
> 9) Work experience australian ---
> Not sure why this is asked again I have not visited or worked in australia , is there anything that we need to do here ?
> 
> 10) Work Experience overseas ---
> What all needs to be included here ?
> 
> Any help on the above queries will be highly appreciated.


Hi Inder see answers below 

1) Birth or age --- 
Can this be passport copy
Does it have to be attested and colored scanned ? 
* if you have color copies not need for it to be attested. Only B/W copies requires attestation

2) Character ---
This is PCC for all the countries where one has lived for more than 12 months correct 
Does this also needs to be attested and colored scanned ? 
* Attestation not required

3) Health ----
This will be uploaded by the medical centre after the health examination correct ?
* Yes the Hospital/Clinic will upload the required medical reports

4) Language Ability ---
This will be ielts score copy , again does it have to be attested and colored scanned ?
* Not required 

5) Qualifications australian ---
Not sure what needs to be done here as I have not studied in australia .
* it must be mentioned "recommended" but since you have not studied their nothing to be uploaded here

6) Qualification overseas --
This will be the degree and the associated marksheets , I believe attested ?
* Yes Degree Certificate, Transcripts. Again if they are color no need to attest

7) Skills --
This is ACS assessment correct ?
Attested and colored scanned ?
* Yes

8) Travel document ---
Passport copy ?
attested and colored scanned ? 
* Color Scanned copies are enough 

9) Work experience australian ---
Not sure why this is asked again I have not visited or worked in australia , is there anything that we need to do here ?
* nothing to be done here

10) Work Experience overseas ---
What all needs to be included here ?
* Experience Certificates under sub category "employment Contract" 
* Pay slips/Bank Statements under Sub Category "Pay slips" 
* Cv under Sub Category "Resume"


----------



## Inderk

Thanks Vikas for your quick response , really appreciate it.

On the above note so birth or age proof can be passport copy itself correct ?

For health report --
do we book for an appointment on our own or there is some form which needs as a pre requisite and who provides that or how can that be generated ?

for experience certificate --
How many payslips for a particular year is recommended?

Experience certificate - can we use the statutory declaration initially used for assessment as my company may not give the experience letter? Any other document which you feel may be provided ?


----------



## vikaschandra

Inderk said:


> Thanks Vikas for your quick response , really appreciate it.
> 
> On the above note so birth or age proof can be passport copy itself correct ?
> 
> For health report --
> do we book for an appointment on our own or there is some form which needs as a pre requisite and who provides that or how can that be generated ?
> 
> for experience certificate --
> How many payslips for a particular year is recommended?
> 
> Experience certificate - can we use the statutory declaration initially used for assessment as my company may not give the experience letter? Any other document which you feel may be provided ?



On the above note so birth or age proof can be passport copy itself correct ? 
* It might not serve as brith certificate proof. CO might still want the birth certificate. Class 10 mark sheet and certificate can be supportive documents though. Many a times CO considers this as birth proof

For health report --
do we book for an appointment on our own or there is some form which needs as a pre requisite and who provides that or how can that be generated ? 
* Have you already paid the fees. Upon application completion you can generate the HAP Id under Arrange Health Assessment. Refer to below thread for more information 
* http://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDocuments/Documents/organising-health-examinations-upfront.pdf

for experience certificate --
How many payslips for a particular year is recommended? 
* The pay slips should cover the each year. Provide few for each quarter

Experience certificate - can we use the statutory declaration initially used for assessment as my company may not give the experience letter? Any other document which you feel may be provided ?
* Yes you can upload the same document used during ACS Assesment. If you can get hold of some recommendations from senior managers add them as supportive documents.

Download the form 80 from here

https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

Form 1221 from here

https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf


----------



## vikaschandra

Inderk said:


> Thanks Vikas for your quick response , really appreciate it.
> 
> On the above note so birth or age proof can be passport copy itself correct ?
> 
> For health report --
> do we book for an appointment on our own or there is some form which needs as a pre requisite and who provides that or how can that be generated ?
> 
> for experience certificate --
> How many payslips for a particular year is recommended?
> 
> Experience certificate - can we use the statutory declaration initially used for assessment as my company may not give the experience letter? Any other document which you feel may be provided ?


Forgot to mention after you have your HAP Id and you book appointments for medicals check with the clinic if you need to fill in form 26 and form 160

Form 26 http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf
Form 160 http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/160.pdf


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

*PCC Query*

Dear Members,

I have a couple of scenarios (& related queries). Appreciate your kind advise & guidance.

Scenario 1 :

I stayed in Ireland with my wife & daughter for 10 months. Came back to India, stayed for 15 days & went back alone, leaving my wife & daughter in India. Stayed in Ireland for another 1 month & came back to India. In this case, the stay in Ireland will be less than 12 months/365 days? Would a PCC be required for me in this case? And for my wife - she stayed there for only 10 months?

Scenario 2 :

I travelled to Ireland multiple times on short term visits (business visa) - both prior to the long term stay of 10 months & after that as well. Would I need a to include those details in a PCC from Ireland (if for scenario 1, I need a PCC from Ireland)?


Based on all the inputs from the knowledgeable members of this forum, having stayed for less than continuous, 365 days/1 year, a PCC may not be required. Am I correct?

Thanks & Regards!!


----------



## realwizard

1moreEECandidate said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I have a couple of scenarios (& related queries). Appreciate your kind advise & guidance.
> 
> Scenario 1 :
> 
> I stayed in Ireland with my wife & daughter for 10 months. Came back to India, stayed for 15 days & went back alone, leaving my wife & daughter in India. Stayed in Ireland for another 1 month & came back to India. In this case, the stay in Ireland will be less than 12 months/365 days? Would a PCC be required for me in this case? And for my wife - she stayed there for only 10 months?
> 
> Scenario 2 :
> 
> I travelled to Ireland multiple times on short term visits (business visa) - both prior to the long term stay of 10 months & after that as well. Would I need a to include those details in a PCC from Ireland (if for scenario 1, I need a PCC from Ireland)?
> 
> 
> Based on all the inputs from the knowledgeable members of this forum, having stayed for less than continuous, 365 days/1 year, a PCC may not be required. Am I correct?
> 
> Thanks & Regards!!


Per DIBP guidance, you need to submit "a scanned colour copy of police certificates from each country in which anyone in your application has spent a total of 12 months or more in the past 10 years since turning 16 years of age."
Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist

As you can see, there is no requirement for the 12-month period to be continuous.


----------



## spaniant

1moreEECandidate said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I have a couple of scenarios (& related queries). Appreciate your kind advise & guidance.
> 
> Scenario 1 :
> 
> I stayed in Ireland with my wife & daughter for 10 months. Came back to India, stayed for 15 days & went back alone, leaving my wife & daughter in India. Stayed in Ireland for another 1 month & came back to India. In this case, the stay in Ireland will be less than 12 months/365 days? Would a PCC be required for me in this case? And for my wife - she stayed there for only 10 months?
> 
> Scenario 2 :
> 
> I travelled to Ireland multiple times on short term visits (business visa) - both prior to the long term stay of 10 months & after that as well. Would I need a to include those details in a PCC from Ireland (if for scenario 1, I need a PCC from Ireland)?
> 
> Based on all the inputs from the knowledgeable members of this forum, having stayed for less than continuous, 365 days/1 year, a PCC may not be required. Am I correct?
> 
> Thanks & Regards!!


Because of security measures, in few cases CO asked for PCC from those whose stay were not even a month.
I suggest you to acquire PCC for urself and ur family just to save time. 

And BTW 12 months stay could be one single stay or multiple stays.


----------



## andreyx108b

spaniant said:


> Because of security measures, in few cases CO asked for PCC from those whose stay were not even a month. I suggest you to acquire PCC for urself and ur family just to save time. And BTW 12 months stay could be one single stay or multiple stays.


Can you please point to posts when CO asked to produce PCC for a month stay?


----------



## vnaysharma

GusbusZA said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Everyone who has got the grant, what time did your email come through? Is it pretty random or is there a specific time they send it off?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It came through at 2:15 in the afternoon buddy,


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

realwizard said:


> Per DIBP guidance, you need to submit "a scanned colour copy of police certificates from each country in which anyone in your application has spent a total of 12 months or more in the past 10 years since turning 16 years of age."
> Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist
> 
> As you can see, there is no requirement for the 12-month period to be continuous.


Thank you realwizard


----------



## ozengineer

Hey folks,

I have uploaded all my documents and the Australian PCC is currently being proccessed. However, I have yet to do my medical check. Is there any chance at all that they will turn a blind idea to the health thing and give me a grant without it? It has been more than 12 months since my last medical check for Australian visa.


----------



## dedm

ozengineer said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I have uploaded all my documents and the Australian PCC is currently being proccessed. However, I have yet to do my medical check. Is there any chance at all that they will turn a blind idea to the health thing and give me a grant without it? It has been more than 12 months since my last medical check for Australian visa.


No, you must complete a medical check


----------



## GusbusZA

vnaysharma said:


> It came through at 2:15 in the afternoon buddy,



Thanks so much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spaniant

andreyx108b said:


> Can you please point to posts when CO asked to produce PCC for a month stay?


Obviously, u too are not keeping track of each and every post. Similarly I can not direct you to that posts which I read in the very same forum.


----------



## amitanshu

Wondering if some experts on the forum could help.

I have lodged my visa (Me as primary applicant and spouse as dependent) on 18/02/2016. I have got the FPC done, however, for the Indian PCC, which I submitted the documents on 19/02/2016, have kept my and spouse's original passport. They claim that it should take a week to get the PCC result.

I have all the documents completed (except PCC and Medicals), however, if I wish to take up the medicals while the PCC is in progress, is there a way I can do so. I had have read that for Medicals you should bring in your original passport.

Senior fellas advise will be highly appreciated.


----------



## andreyx108b

spaniant said:


> Obviously, u too are not keeping track of each and every post. Similarly I can not direct you to that posts which I read in the very same forum.


Yes, i agree, but i would try my best to find a post  when asking you for a link i have spent half an hour searching "1 month pcc" without any luck 

I have never seen them asking pcc for a month stay. Moreover, a lot of people visit 20+ countries during their life and in many they stay longer than a month. 

DIBP may ask for a pcc when a person's stay was a bit less then 12 month (i.e. 11 months) in theory, but again it is quite rare.


----------



## bharathi039

spaniant said:


> Obviously, u too are not keeping track of each and every post. Similarly I can not direct you to that posts which I read in the very same forum.


What? Are you sure CO requests for PCC even for short term visits?? This is the first time I am seeing such a post in forum. 

Can you recollect for which country this was asked?


----------



## Digvijayl

Hey guys my my last co contact was on 2nd feb and information requested was completed by 5th feb. Is there any chance that i can recieve the grant in the coming week as i am flying overseas and i want the grant before that.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

Digvijayl said:


> Hey guys my my last co contact was on 2nd feb and information requested was completed by 5th feb. Is there any chance that i can recieve the grant in the coming week as i am flying overseas and i want the grant before that. Thanks


Always a chance, but normally 60 days after co contact.


----------



## Digvijayl

andreyx108b said:


> Always a chance, but normally 60 days after co contact.


The case officer had mentioned that till Now he is happy with 50 points and requires me to send the pte scores to DIBP so that he can award me 10 points. I dont even require any employment check, i seriously don't understand why is it taking long as 2 of my friends who applied on the same day have recieved their grants.

Thanks


----------



## guru80

Digvijayl said:


> The case officer had mentioned that till Now he is happy with 50 points and requires me to send the pte scores to DIBP so that he can award me 10 points. I dont even require any employment check, i seriously don't understand why is it taking long as 2 of my friends who applied on the same day have recieved their grants.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Digvijay,

How did you came to know that CO is happy with 50 points, you called them or it is communicated via an e-mail?


----------



## Digvijayl

guru80 said:


> Hi Digvijay,
> 
> How did you came to know that CO is happy with 50 points, you called them or it is communicated via an e-mail?


Hey had sent me an information required page where he mentioned that he is happy with 50 points.

Thanks


----------



## ranjoo

Hi guys...I am claiming points for wife...
1 2 payslips..1st and latest
2 offer letter from company
3 experience letter given to acs
4 reference letter from company

Will this be enough
Salary is by cash for wife
Wife salary is less than taxable income so no IT returns doc....


----------



## rahulnair

ranjoo said:


> Hi guys...I am claiming points for wife...
> 1 2 payslips..1st and latest
> 2 offer letter from company
> 3 experience letter given to acs
> 4 reference letter from company
> 
> Will this be enough
> Salary is by cash for wife
> Wife salary is less than taxable income so no IT returns doc....




No need to submit salary details and employment documents for spouse points. You only need to submit acs assessment along with other requisite documents.


----------



## in86aus16

*60 Points Vs 70 Points*

Hi Guys,

So Finally I can claim the 10 points because I clear PTE with 7 each couple of day ago..
This makes my total 60!!

Now please note that my question is particularly to the IT guys.. 

I have a few queries:
1. Does someone with 70 Point get preference in terms processing speed and visa grant over someone with point 60. I mean is it first come first serve or merit based.

2. With 60 Point, applying under 190 ( with state sponsorship from Victoria )will process my application faster then 189?


----------



## vikaschandra

Digvijayl said:


> Hey had sent me an information required page where he mentioned that he is happy with 50 points.
> 
> Thanks


Well this sounds new to me hearing it for thr first time. Best wishes hope you get tour grant soon


----------



## mvreddiar

*Pcc*

Dear Friends,
Hi! I'm new to this group. I received invitation on 8th Jan 2016 and paid the required fees. I have completed the medicals & In the process of uploading documents. The question is regarding the PCC.

While paying for the visa, I mentioned my present address, which is in Bharuch, Gujarat, India and My passport address is of Ahmedabad, Gujarat, India. I need to get the PCC done. please advise where do i need to get the PCC done. This issue with me is that I do not have any ID proof for present address. 

If I get the PCC with my Ahmedabad address will this have any issue, because my application address will be different from PCC address.


----------



## realwizard

mvreddiar said:


> Dear Friends,
> Hi! I'm new to this group. I received invitation on 8th Jan 2016 and paid the required fees. I have completed the medicals & In the process of uploading documents. The question is regarding the PCC.
> 
> While paying for the visa, I mentioned my present address, which is in Bharuch, Gujarat, India and My passport address is of Ahmedabad, Gujarat, India. I need to get the PCC done. please advise where do i need to get the PCC done. This issue with me is that I do not have any ID proof for present address.
> 
> If I get the PCC with my Ahmedabad address will this have any issue, because my application address will be different from PCC address.


I can't imagine why it may not be acceptable.


----------



## realwizard

pankajswagh said:


> 1. Does someone with 70 Point get preference in terms processing speed and visa grant over someone with point 60. I mean is it first come first serve or merit based.
> 
> 2. With 60 Point, applying under 190 ( with state sponsorship from Victoria )will process my application faster then 189?


1. Points do not (or should not) affect processing after visa application. It is not first come first serve either as cases get assigned to different officers who have different workloads.

2. The published allocation dates and processing times are the same for both visas.
Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
Skilled migration visa processing times


----------



## Digvijayl

vikaschandra said:


> Well this sounds new to me hearing it for thr first time. Best wishes hope you get tour grant soon


Please see the attached photo, after reading the mail it gave me a hope that i will get the grant soon but i dont know whats happening now.

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

Digvijayl said:


> Please see the attached photo, after reading the mail it gave me a hope that i will get the grant soon but i dont know whats happening now.
> 
> Thanks


Do not worry Digvijayi all will be good just have patience for some more time the CO will come back to your case and you will have your grant as its only the PTE score that the CO wants to validate


----------



## Drumroll

Hi everybody,

I have my skills assessed by ACS. As self-employed, I had to give quite a lot of documents to them, including statutory declaration, clients' references (ten or sow), business registration documents and also an PRL form (Recognition of prior learning). Averything went successful and ACS recognized my skills and work experience).

The question is: should I also attach all these documents to the visa application or the assessment document from ACS is enough?

Thank you


----------



## vikaschandra

Drumroll said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I have my skills assessed by ACS. As self-employed, I had to give quite a lot of documents to them, including statutory declaration, clients' references (ten or sow), business registration documents and also an PRL form (Recognition of prior learning). Averything went successful and ACS recognized my skills and work experience).
> 
> The question is: should I also attach all these documents to the visa application or the assessment document from ACS is enough?
> 
> Thank you


You would need to attach the documents to support your claims of points. ACS does the assessment based on the documents provided but does perform any verification to validate the genuinity of the documents. Hence DIBP might need them to validate the claims. 
Upload all the relevant documents


----------



## Digvijayl

vikaschandra said:


> Do not worry Digvijayi all will be good just have patience for some more time the CO will come back to your case and you will have your grant as its only the PTE score that the CO wants to validate


Thanks man, wish you also get your grant soon.

Cheers🍻🍻


----------



## sridharv86

vikaschandra said:


> You would need to attach the documents to support your claims of points. ACS does the assessment based on the documents provided but does perform any verification to validate the genuinity of the documents. Hence DIBP might need them to validate the claims.
> Upload all the relevant documents


Hi, 

I have 5 points for my workex, but I think I'm going to find it difficult to gather all necessary documentation for the workex points. So, assuming I underclaim my workex - 

would it still be necesary to upload all docs related to work ex? 
ACS considered most of my work ex as relevant. Would it cause issues if I mark those as irrelevant?
I will have about 65 pts after I underclaim my workex, do you think I would still stand a chance in the next round invite?

I wasn't honestly expecting 20 pts in my PTE, so with that I'm trying to figure out if I can leverage those pts for lesser paperwork.


----------



## andreyx108b

sridharv86 said:


> Hi, I have 5 points for my workex, but I think I'm going to find it difficult to gather all necessary documentation for the workex points. So, assuming I underclaim my workex - [*]would it still be necesary to upload all docs related to work ex? [*]ACS considered most of my work ex as relevant. Would it cause issues if I mark those as irrelevant? [*]I will have about 65 pts after I underclaim my workex, do you think I would still stand a chance in the next round invite? I wasn't honestly expecting 20 pts in my PTE, so with that I'm trying to figure out if I can leverage those pts for lesser paperwork.


1. No, nothing would be required.
2. No.
3. What is your anzsco?


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> 1. No, nothing would be required.
> 2. No.
> 3. What is your anzsco?


Good Evening Andy Sridhar's Anzsco is 261111. Probably you overlooked his signature
Since the cutoff has come down to 60 I beleive the sridharv can secure in the upcoming round with 65 points wihout fail.


----------



## andreyx108b

vikaschandra said:


> Good Evening Andy Sridhar's Anzsco is 261111. Probably you overlooked his signature Since the cutoff has come down to 60 I beleive the sridharv can secure in the upcoming round with 65 points wihout fail.


Oh thanks Vikas, i am on the phone and cant see the signature  yes he will be invited in the first round.


----------



## amitanshu

amitanshu said:


> Wondering if some experts on the forum could help.
> 
> I have lodged my visa (Me as primary applicant and spouse as dependent) on 18/02/2016. I have got the FPC done, however, for the Indian PCC, which I submitted the documents on 19/02/2016, have kept my and spouse's original passport. They claim that it should take a week to get the PCC result.
> 
> I have all the documents completed (except PCC and Medicals), however, if I wish to take up the medicals while the PCC is in progress, is there a way I can do so. I had have read that for Medicals you should bring in your original passport.
> 
> Senior fellas advise will be highly appreciated.



Could someone respond please......


----------



## spaniant

amitanshu said:


> Could someone respond please......


Passport is not necessary for medical. It's solely at discretion of medical center staff. passport copy along with national card would be enough to proof identity as same happened with me.


----------



## vnaysharma

amitanshu said:


> Could someone respond please......


In my case they asked for Original passport for Medical examination in both places:

Nepal (When I first applied to come in to Australia) 
and Sydney (When I applied for PR)

Not quite sure about India though.


----------



## Pawanmadan19

Hi All, does anyone know if there are any chances of me getting an invite in next round, applied for 189 Business Analyst on 15th July-15 with 60 points, still waiting.

I'll get 5 more points on 9th March for my Australia experience.

Thanks,


----------



## shnasj

*syed*

hey vnaysharma,

hope you are good mate. Congratulations for grant, I have some questions for you. Can you please answer?

I have a question regarding relevant Australian employment. As I have applied for 189 visa on 22 January 2016,and provided all the necessary documents regarding my Australian employment which was approved by Engineers Australia on 19 January 2016.Firstly I provided employment reference, tax return,and Pay G certificate on immi account.


But on 2nd of February, case officer asked me additional information regarding employment evidence ,

he wrote evidence can include ,but not limited to 

1.All the payslips covering my claimed employment tenure .

2.Superannuation details


So in reply I attached all my payslips and superannuation details (online pages from Australian super website).


I just want to know why they have asked me for superannuation and payslips ,even through I provided them with tax and payG documents ? or is it necessary for them to have all possible evidence? As right now I have provided them with Employment reference letter, payG, payslips, tax document, and superannuation details.

The reason why I didn't provide them payslips earlier because their number were too much(over 30).

Right now I have submitted all the documents on emails as well as on immi account.

I submitted all of my documents on 10 February ,I saw your info In which you mentioned CO asked for payslips ,CAN YOU GIVE YOUR OPINION ON THIS >?

Regards


----------



## sridharv86

andreyx108b said:


> Oh thanks Vikas, i am on the phone and cant see the signature  yes he will be invited in the first round.


Thanks Vikas and Andy  

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhuiyena

does anyone know why it takes longer to get medical report for kids and is it common? My wife and I have received medical report but it's still "incomplete" status for my kids. They are 6 and 8 years old.


----------



## varun_gupta11

Guys
I am having one doubt here. We are applying through agent. CO has asked us to provide medical details. We have got our medicals done from authorised clinic and clinic has directly sent the reports to DIBP.
I have asked my agent if status is updated for medicals. She said medicals are directly sent to DIBP by clinic and we can not check here. Please guide whether status for medicals is updated in IMMI.


----------



## Siddhant

Hi everyone

i have been reading this forum for all the information i needed till date, thanks for the great inputs.

i have finally managed to clear the first few steps of my 189 application, and thought of sharing my progress till date.

ANZSCO - 233512
IELTS (1st attempt) - 29th january 2016 - overall 8 (L-9/R-8.5/S-7.5/W-6.5)
CDR (professional engg. mechanical) - 11th feb 2016 (fast track)
Positive outcome - 16th feb 2016
PTE -A - 20th feb 2016 - overall 90 (L-90/R-90/S-90/W-89) 
EOI 189 - 22nd feb 2016 - 70 points (30-age, 15-graduation, 5-work ex., 20-PTE A)

If anyone needs any help for EA or PTE, i will be glad to help.

PS- i am rushing the process to get a grant before june end, to pursue a course in july session.


----------



## rahulnair

varun_gupta11 said:


> Guys
> I am having one doubt here. We are applying through agent. CO has asked us to provide medical details. We have got our medicals done from authorised clinic and clinic has directly sent the reports to DIBP.
> I have asked my agent if status is updated for medicals. She said medicals are directly sent to DIBP by clinic and we can not check here. Please guide whether status for medicals is updated in IMMI.




Yes you can. Check the status under the Health Assessment link in your Immiaccount.

You may also import the application and view and track the application status yourself rather than relying on your agent. Use the TRN number for this purpose.


----------



## rahulnair

amitanshu said:


> Could someone respond please......




We were asked for our original passport during medicals. So better you have it rather than having to book an appointment and reach there only to realise you needed the passport.

Also you can call up the clinic to confirm what documents need to be carried.


----------



## vnaysharma

shnasj said:


> hey vnaysharma,
> 
> hope you are good mate. Congratulations for grant, I have some questions for you. Can you please answer?
> 
> I have a question regarding relevant Australian employment. As I have applied for 189 visa on 22 January 2016,and provided all the necessary documents regarding my Australian employment which was approved by Engineers Australia on 19 January 2016.Firstly I provided employment reference, tax return,and Pay G certificate on immi account.
> 
> 
> But on 2nd of February, case officer asked me additional information regarding employment evidence ,
> 
> he wrote evidence can include ,but not limited to
> 
> 1.All the payslips covering my claimed employment tenure .
> 
> 2.Superannuation details
> 
> 
> So in reply I attached all my payslips and superannuation details (online pages from Australian super website).
> 
> 
> I just want to know why they have asked me for superannuation and payslips ,even through I provided them with tax and payG documents ? or is it necessary for them to have all possible evidence? As right now I have provided them with Employment reference letter, payG, payslips, tax document, and superannuation details.
> 
> The reason why I didn't provide them payslips earlier because their number were too much(over 30).
> 
> Right now I have submitted all the documents on emails as well as on immi account.
> 
> I submitted all of my documents on 10 February ,I saw your info In which you mentioned CO asked for payslips ,CAN YOU GIVE YOUR OPINION ON THIS >?
> 
> Regards



Hi Buddy,
In my experience it entirely depends upon the case officer on what they want. In our case, the case officer asked for payslips and we submitted 4 payslips from the start of the employment and 4 payslips from the end of the employment period and apart from that we submitted a recommendation letter from the work place outlining the start and the end of employment. And that was enough for them to give us a grant. 

May be in your case the CO wants to cover all grounds and make sure that there are no loose ends but its just my speculation. As now you have submitted everything, that should be it for them and give you a grant. 
All the best ate. Hope I answered your question.


----------



## bhuiyena

varun_gupta11 said:


> Guys
> I am having one doubt here. We are applying through agent. CO has asked us to provide medical details. We have got our medicals done from authorised clinic and clinic has directly sent the reports to DIBP.
> I have asked my agent if status is updated for medicals. She said medicals are directly sent to DIBP by clinic and we can not check here. Please guide whether status for medicals is updated in IMMI.


you can check your medical report status from : https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## shnasj

vnaysharma said:


> Hi Buddy,
> In my experience it entirely depends upon the case officer on what they want. In our case, the case officer asked for payslips and we submitted 4 payslips from the start of the employment and 4 payslips from the end of the employment period and apart from that we submitted a recommendation letter from the work place outlining the start and the end of employment. And that was enough for them to give us a grant.
> 
> May be in your case the CO wants to cover all grounds and make sure that there are no loose ends but its just my speculation. As now you have submitted everything, that should be it for them and give you a grant.
> All the best ate. Hope I answered your question.


Thanks mate .Lets see when they going to give me response.


----------



## varun_gupta11

Thanks Rahul.

Will try to import. Can you tell me the process after medicals are submitted to DIBP by clinic.


----------



## GusbusZA

Hey guys. Is anyone else still waiting for a grant after applying around 13 January? We lodged the visa with all the required documents, medicals etc and still haven't heard a peep from DIBP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varun_gupta11

GusBusZA when is your CO assigned?


----------



## varun_gupta11

Thanks bhuiyena.

I have checked link provided by you. It says medicals were submitted to DIBP on 15-Feb and status of all tests as completed.

Is there anything which needs to be done from our side.

Do we need to upload pdf report generated from this emedical on immiAccount


----------



## varun_gupta11

RahulNair

Will it be OK to import same application under different immiAccount.

Asking as completey unaware of impact.

Thanks


----------



## GusbusZA

varun_gupta11 said:


> GusBusZA when is your CO assigned?



We still haven't been assigned one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varun_gupta11

GusBusZa

It could be then on case to case basis. We have applied on 28 jan and CO contacted on 10-Feb


----------



## GusbusZA

varun_gupta11 said:


> GusBusZa
> 
> It could be then on case to case basis. We have applied on 28 jan and CO contacted on 10-Feb



Thanks so much for your reply, What is a case on case basis?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sn_Rafi

Hi all,
I received invitation for 189 on 22nd Jan. I have applied on 17th Feb. Submitted all documents on the same day. Is there anything I need to after that? How many days it will takes to assign a co. Please help.


----------



## andreyx108b

Sn_Rafi said:


> Hi all, I received invitation for 189 on 22nd Jan. I have applied on 17th Feb. Submitted all documents on the same day. Is there anything I need to after that? How many days it will takes to assign a co. Please help.


2-6 weeks wait now.


----------



## rahulnair

GusbusZA said:


> Hey guys. Is anyone else still waiting for a grant after applying around 13 January? We lodged the visa with all the required documents, medicals etc and still haven't heard a peep from DIBP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Same with me! We are in the same boat...


----------



## kawal_547

andreyx108b said:


> 2-6 weeks wait now.


In same boat...


----------



## rahulnair

varun_gupta11 said:


> RahulNair
> 
> Will it be OK to import same application under different immiAccount.
> 
> Asking as completey unaware of impact.
> 
> Thanks




Yes. Just create a new immi account just as you would create a new email id. Use import functionality to create a copy of your application.

Your application will be mirrored and you can view and track the status. Just be careful to not make any changes without your agent's consent.


----------



## rahulnair

varun_gupta11 said:


> Thanks bhuiyena.
> 
> I have checked link provided by you. It says medicals were submitted to DIBP on 15-Feb and status of all tests as completed.
> 
> Is there anything which needs to be done from our side.
> 
> Do we need to upload pdf report generated from this emedical on immiAccount




Nothing more to be done. You can check the clearance status of your medicals under the View Health Assessment link in Immi account. If it says something similar to - Health clearance provided. No action required - your medicals have been cleared.


----------



## lmp

Hi everyone,
Quick question. Do we always get email notification from immi or do we need to check the account to know if CO requires more documentation??


----------



## Abdo2020

amitanshu said:


> Could someone respond please......


The doctor has to see your original passport with which you applied as this is connected to you HAP number to my knowledge.


----------



## bhuiyena

varun_gupta11 said:


> Thanks bhuiyena.
> 
> I have checked link provided by you. It says medicals were submitted to DIBP on 15-Feb and status of all tests as completed.
> 
> Is there anything which needs to be done from our side.
> 
> Do we need to upload pdf report generated from this emedical on immiAccount


No. Medical team will upload all the documents. 

I don't have the medical reports with me as well.


----------



## kawal_547

bhuiyena said:


> No. Medical team will upload all the documents.
> 
> I don't have the medical reports with me as well.


Medical team will upload the report/results 

However you can upload the medical receipt and the sheet they gave it back to you under the documents upload-medical section.


----------



## GusbusZA

rahulnair said:


> Same with me! We are in the same boat...



Wishing you the best! The wait is a killer, especially when you see how amazingly lucky some people are with the grant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ranjoo

rahulnair said:


> No need to submit salary details and employment documents for spouse points. You only need to submit acs assessment along with other requisite documents.


hi ...so only ACS document is sufficient ....have u applied for spouse points tooo???


----------



## alfancay

I have submitted the docs requested by the case officer on 18th Feb. Any idea when should i expect any response from the CO.


----------



## rahulnair

ranjoo said:


> hi ...so only ACS document is sufficient ....have u applied for spouse points tooo???




Yes I have. Only the acs assessment along with other requisite documents such as passport, birth certificate, Form 80 etc are required. Unless the CO asks for anything more in specific.


----------



## rahulnair

GusbusZA said:


> Wishing you the best! The wait is a killer, especially when you see how amazingly lucky some people are with the grant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




True that. All the best!  Have you front-loaded all documents?


----------



## GusbusZA

rahulnair said:


> True that. All the best!  Have you front-loaded all documents?


Yeah we front loaded everything, had medicals done and did all our forms except form 1221.

So now we wait


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jschopra

*Medical Check-up*

Hi all,

Just wanted to know how to go about with the medical check-up. I'll be applying for visa grant today. Should I get my medical after that? I am totally clueless about this. If anyone can point out step-by-step procedure about medicals then it'll be a great help.

If there is a thread/post regarding the same, please point me towards that.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## sriman

*Please Clarify...*

Hi All,

Invited on 8th Jan,2016
261313 (189 sub class).
Visa Lodged 9th Jan,2016.
CO Allocated and asked for additional docs on 21st Jan,2016.
I have uploaded required documents on 27th Jan,2016.

Now its 28 days. Is it guaranteed that CO will look into my case after 28 days??
If Yes, how many more days I need to wait for grant?

Please clarify!!

Thanks,
Sriman


----------



## bharathi039

jschopra said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to know how to go about with the medical check-up. I'll be applying for visa grant today. Should I get my medical after that? I am totally clueless about this. If anyone can point out step-by-step procedure about medicals then it'll be a great help.
> 
> If there is a thread/post regarding the same, please point me towards that.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Lodge your visa application and pay the fee.. Once your payment is approved, you can create ImmiAccount where you will upload all your documents. 
In ImmiAcccount, you will see a link something like 'health assessment/declaration' Click that and HAP ID will be generated. Just take a print out of it and schedule an appointment with authorized clinic. 

After your medical tests are done, results will be uploaded by clinic against your application.


----------



## ravikiran7070

*Form 80 and Form 1221*

Hi guys,

I got my invite a week ago and my agent asked me my Form 80. 
I have provided the same. However i see people submitting form 1221.

Is it mandatory? My agent never asked me to fill form 1221. Does the new form 80
Cover 1221 sections also?

Seniors please advise.


----------



## anoop_vn

Hi,
I am confused. I am the secondary applicant. My wife is the primary applicant. 

We have filed for our visa on 21st Dec. 2015, with all docs. including form 80 uploaded by 10th Jan 2016. We haven't heard anything till now. and it still says as "Application Received", getting a bit concerned. 

We are going through an agent. I asked them to either call or send out a mail today as its 2 months since our visa log. But they are suggesting to wait for 15 days before contacting. Their reason is our medical is cleared, and our PTE score has been requested by some one, I checked over the week end. We haven't sent it or our agent. so I assume its some one from Immigration Dept. who has accessed it. 

I would really like some seniors suggest what we should do. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## v_2jsin

anoop_vn said:


> Hi,
> I am confused. I am the secondary applicant. My wife is the primary applicant.
> 
> We have filed for our visa on 21st Dec. 2015, with all docs. including form 80 uploaded by 10th Jan 2016. We haven't heard anything till now. and it still says as "Application Received", getting a bit concerned.
> 
> We are going through an agent. I asked them to either call or send out a mail today as its 2 months since our visa log. But they are suggesting to wait for 15 days before contacting. Their reason is our medical is cleared, and our PTE score has been requested by some one, I checked over the week end. We haven't sent it or our agent. so I assume its some one from Immigration Dept. who has accessed it.
> 
> I would really like some seniors suggest what we should do.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Anoop, 

Please can you elaborate more on "PTE Scores requested by someone" ? If you are referring to PTE portal. It is because, they send it Automatically if you selected Australia as your desired country while appearing for the test.


----------



## ashwin.nooli

Both the forms are quite similar, I suggest you fill and upload both. Don't wait for the CO to comeback. It will delay the process.


ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my invite a week ago and my agent asked me my Form 80.
> I have provided the same. However i see people submitting form 1221.
> 
> Is it mandatory? My agent never asked me to fill form 1221. Does the new form 80
> Cover 1221 sections also?
> 
> Seniors please advise.


----------



## ashwin.nooli

PTE scores are automatically sent to DIBP, but I think you should also attach a copy of the score card as one of the attached documents with your VISA application. 



anoop_vn said:


> Hi,
> I am confused. I am the secondary applicant. My wife is the primary applicant.
> 
> We have filed for our visa on 21st Dec. 2015, with all docs. including form 80 uploaded by 10th Jan 2016. We haven't heard anything till now. and it still says as "Application Received", getting a bit concerned.
> 
> We are going through an agent. I asked them to either call or send out a mail today as its 2 months since our visa log. But they are suggesting to wait for 15 days before contacting. Their reason is our medical is cleared, and our PTE score has been requested by some one, I checked over the week end. We haven't sent it or our agent. so I assume its some one from Immigration Dept. who has accessed it.
> 
> I would really like some seniors suggest what we should do.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Theshi

Hi Anoop, you need to wait atleast 90days (3months) before contacting the DBI, there are some who have been waiting from October last year so just be patient....


----------



## anoop_vn

v_2jsin said:


> Hi Anoop,
> 
> Please can you elaborate more on "PTE Scores requested by someone" ? If you are referring to PTE portal. It is because, they send it Automatically if you selected Australia as your desired country while appearing for the test.


Hi, 
Ya i am talking about the PTE portal, I saw on this forum CO asking for PTE scores, and asking it to be sent through the portal. So i tried, it said you have already requested for the score.


----------



## Tatsie1379

Hi Experts, I need your help again &#55357;&#56842;

Submitted my application and under 'Attach Documents',
Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of (Recommended)
Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of (Recommended)

In my application, I have put NO for both Australian education and work experience.

Any idea on how to go about this?

Thank you in advance &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## ZAQ1983

Dears, 

When exactly I should pay the government fees (3600 AUD+1800 AUD+ 900 AUD)?
I mean, is it when the CO ask me to do it ? or shall I do it at the day of submission?

cheers


----------



## DrWho

Tatsie1379 said:


> Hi Experts, I need your help again ��
> 
> Submitted my application and under 'Attach Documents',
> Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of (Recommended)
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of (Recommended)
> 
> In my application, I have put NO for both Australian education and work experience.
> 
> Any idea on how to go about this?
> 
> Thank you in advance ��


As far as I know its not required to provide all the recommended documents. I haven't provided some "recommended documents" because they are not pertinent to my application (like Work Experience in Australia) --- So far, the only extra document the CO requested is the Form 80. Like many people in this forum suggested, if you want to try a direct grant you can also submit form 80.

Good luck!


----------



## DrWho

ZAQ1983 said:


> Dears,
> 
> When exactly I should pay the government fees (3600 AUD+1800 AUD+ 900 AUD)?
> I mean, is it when the CO ask me to do it ? or shall I do it at the day of submission?
> 
> cheers


Hi,

I had to pay it once I filled the whole application information, as the last step. I could not lodge my application it without completing the payment.

There is a thread here discussing how to pay in case you have problems with your credit card limit. I did it using a prepaid card.

Before paying be sure to check you have the required documents because as far as I know you cannot get your money back (except in some very particular cases). I saw some refusals here on this forum for example because the skills assessment or english test was taken after you submitted you expression of interest.

Good luck with your application!


----------



## rishishabby

Hi All,
I have lodged my 189 VISA on 18th and uploaded the documents 19th & 20th of Feb. I only have two documents pending i.e., Medicals and PCC. I have done with the Medicals today and they said they will update it by 4-5 working days and i have an appointment for PCC tomorrow at the passport office so i am expecting that i will receive the PCC by end of this week of mid next week. So if both Medicals and PCC are updated by end of next week, what are the chances for me to get the CO Contact and the VISA ?
Expert advise is appreciated.
Thanks,


----------



## Rohit_IND

*189 Visa Applied in Jan 2016*

Hi Friends,

Heartiest congratulations to those of you who have got their grants  and heart felt gratitude to those who are sitting on the time machine and sailing the same boat like me...waiting waiting..waiting

I am 189 visa applicant. I applied my visa on Jan 5th 2016, on 20th Jan 2016, my CO was assigned and contacted me requesting few more docs like 1) Proof of functional English for my wife. 2) Birth certificates for both my kids and health undertaking for one of my kid. 3) asked for some salary slips and Income tax documents for my current and previous employment. I submitted all the documents by 26th Jan 2016. And now like many of you...I am waiting for my Grant to come.

Do you think now that all my documents are completed, I should contact the CO asking for status or wait for somemore time???


189 Invitation received: 18th Dec 2015
Visa Applied: 5th Jan 2016
PCC and Health clearance completed before 5th Jan itself
CO Contacted: 20th Jan 2016
CO Requested for more documents : 20th Jan 2016
Documents submitted at IMMI 26th Jan 2016.
Visa grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vikaschandra

Rohit_IND said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Heartiest congratulations to those of you who have got their grants  and heart felt gratitude to those who are sitting on the time machine and sailing the same boat like me...waiting waiting..waiting
> 
> I am 189 visa applicant. I applied my visa on Jan 5th 2016, on 20th Jan 2016, my CO was assigned and contacted me requesting few more docs like 1) Proof of functional English for my wife. 2) Birth certificates for both my kids and health undertaking for one of my kid. 3) asked for some salary slips and Income tax documents for my current and previous employment. I submitted all the documents by 26th Jan 2016. And now like many of you...I am waiting for my Grant to come.
> 
> Do you think now that all my documents are completed, I should contact the CO asking for status or wait for somemore time???
> 
> 
> 189 Invitation received: 18th Dec 2015
> Visa Applied: 5th Jan 2016
> PCC and Health clearance completed before 5th Jan itself
> CO Contacted: 20th Jan 2016
> CO Requested for more documents : 20th Jan 2016
> Documents submitted at IMMI 26th Jan 2016.
> Visa grant :fingerscrossed:


Hi Rohit me and you have aimilar timeline. I was contacted by CO on 19th Jan and provided all the requested documents on 22nd Jan. The usual review period is after 28 days and some times more. I would suggest that you wait for some time hopefully we will have our grants in our mailbox


----------



## aliafzal502

Rohit_IND said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Heartiest congratulations to those of you who have got their grants  and heart felt gratitude to those who are sitting on the time machine and sailing the same boat like me...waiting waiting..waiting
> 
> I am 189 visa applicant. I applied my visa on Jan 5th 2016, on 20th Jan 2016, my CO was assigned and contacted me requesting few more docs like 1) Proof of functional English for my wife. 2) Birth certificates for both my kids and health undertaking for one of my kid. 3) asked for some salary slips and Income tax documents for my current and previous employment. I submitted all the documents by 26th Jan 2016. And now like many of you...I am waiting for my Grant to come.
> 
> Do you think now that all my documents are completed, I should contact the CO asking for status or wait for somemore time???
> 
> 
> 189 Invitation received: 18th Dec 2015
> Visa Applied: 5th Jan 2016
> PCC and Health clearance completed before 5th Jan itself
> CO Contacted: 20th Jan 2016
> CO Requested for more documents : 20th Jan 2016
> Documents submitted at IMMI 26th Jan 2016.
> Visa grant :fingerscrossed:


Just wait little more, it's natural and may take one more month for your grant to come


Sent from my Infinix X509 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sriman said:


> Hi All, Invited on 8th Jan,2016 261313 (189 sub class). Visa Lodged 9th Jan,2016. CO Allocated and asked for additional docs on 21st Jan,2016. I have uploaded required documents on 27th Jan,2016. Now its 28 days. Is it guaranteed that CO will look into my case after 28 days?? If Yes, how many more days I need to wait for grant? Please clarify!! Thanks, Sriman


Usually, 2-12 weeks. Average us 60 days.


----------



## andreyx108b

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi guys, I got my invite a week ago and my agent asked me my Form 80. I have provided the same. However i see people submitting form 1221. Is it mandatory? My agent never asked me to fill form 1221. Does the new form 80 Cover 1221 sections also? Seniors please advise.


Its not and many agents would not send it, but i would suggest to insist on attaching it.


----------



## andreyx108b

ashwin.nooli said:


> PTE scores are automatically sent to DIBP, but I think you should also attach a copy of the score card as one of the attached documents with your VISA application.


You should also go to PTE web-site and send your results to the DIBP.


----------



## andreyx108b

ZAQ1983 said:


> Dears, When exactly I should pay the government fees (3600 AUD+1800 AUD+ 900 AUD)? I mean, is it when the CO ask me to do it ? or shall I do it at the day of submission? cheers


When you submit your application.


----------



## bharathi039

Tatsie1379 said:


> Hi Experts, I need your help again ��
> 
> Submitted my application and under 'Attach Documents',
> Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of (Recommended)
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of (Recommended)
> 
> In my application, I have put NO for both Australian education and work experience.
> 
> Any idea on how to go about this?
> 
> Thank you in advance ��


Just leave it as such.. You need not mark it as 'No' or 'Not applicable'. Unless you claim any points for Aus qualification/work exp, CO will not be interested to see those sections..


----------



## bharathi039

rishishabby said:


> Hi All,
> I have lodged my 189 VISA on 18th and uploaded the documents 19th & 20th of Feb. I only have two documents pending i.e., Medicals and PCC. I have done with the Medicals today and they said they will update it by 4-5 working days and i have an appointment for PCC tomorrow at the passport office so i am expecting that i will receive the PCC by end of this week of mid next week. So if both Medicals and PCC are updated by end of next week, what are the chances for me to get the CO Contact and the VISA ?
> Expert advise is appreciated.
> Thanks,


Your Medicals and PCC schedule will not affect first CO contact..! If you are lucky enough, you can get your medicals cleared and upload pcc before CO contact happens.. In this way, you can race for direct grant(provided you have uploaded all other docs). On the other hand, if CO is assigned before you get your PCC/Medicals, then there is a '28 day waiting period' only after which, CO will consider your rest of docs.


----------



## rishishabby

bharathi039 said:


> Your Medicals and PCC schedule will not affect first CO contact..! If you are lucky enough, you can get your medicals cleared and upload pcc before CO contact happens.. In this way, you can race for direct grant(provided you have uploaded all other docs). On the other hand, if CO is assigned before you get your PCC/Medicals, then there is a '28 day waiting period' only after which, CO will consider your rest of docs.


Thank you so much Bharathi for information. I was told that the medicals will be updated in 4-5 working days and i have an appointment for PCC tomorrow... not sure about how long would they take to process PCC but i am guessing it will take a weeks time.. So like you said if i get Medicals and PCC before CO contact then there are chances for me to get Direct Grant since i have uploaded all the required documents. Fingers Crossed


----------



## rishishabby

bharathi039 said:


> Your Medicals and PCC schedule will not affect first CO contact..! If you are lucky enough, you can get your medicals cleared and upload pcc before CO contact happens.. In this way, you can race for direct grant(provided you have uploaded all other docs). On the other hand, if CO is assigned before you get your PCC/Medicals, then there is a '28 day waiting period' only after which, CO will consider your rest of docs.


Can you tell me how long did it take for the medicals being updated in your case post medical examinations ? and also what was the waiting period to get PCC post appointment ? This will help me understand and see if i will be able to get the remaining two docs before CO Contact


----------



## lmp

Hi everyone, 
Quick question. Do we always get email notification from immi or do we need to check the account to know if CO requires more documentation??


----------



## vv__a1004

Good morning guys.
I have a question. Is every hinvitation sent throughout just a day or days? for example, I'm hoping to get invitation on 9 march. If I don't receive invitation on that specific day, would that mean I'm pushed to the next round? Thanks.


----------



## DrWho

lmp said:


> Hi everyone,
> Quick question. Do we always get email notification from immi or do we need to check the account to know if CO requires more documentation??


Hi.

I got an e-mail when the CO requested for Form 80, but you can also check in the application system under "View application mailbox" to see what was sent to you, just in case your message is lost or goes to the spam box.

Now I submitted the extra docs and I am waiting for the grant or next contact... however I can't stop checking the online system everyday to see if anything changed, does anyone else do that? This waiting is the hardest part!!

Cheers,


----------



## GusbusZA

DrWho said:


> Hi.
> 
> I got an e-mail when the CO requested for Form 80, but you can also check in the application system under "View application mailbox" to see what was sent to you, just in case your message is lost or goes to the spam box.
> 
> Now I submitted the extra docs and I am waiting for the grant or next contact... however I can't stop checking the online system everyday to see if anything changed, does anyone else do that? This waiting is the hardest part!!
> 
> Cheers,



Ha ha yes I do it ALLLLLL the time even though I know they'll send through an email, it makes me feel like I can actually do something 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bharathi039

rishishabby said:


> Can you tell me how long did it take for the medicals being updated in your case post medical examinations ? and also what was the waiting period to get PCC post appointment ? This will help me understand and see if i will be able to get the remaining two docs before CO Contact


For me, PCC almost took 2 weeks since, my passport is different from my present address. In this case, there will a physical police verification to my present address only after which I got my PCC.. Having said that, I followed up with my local station very actively to get it done quickly.. If not it would have taken 2 more weeks.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-post9499818.html

Medical- I completed on 20th Feb, but still waiting for results to be uploaded.


----------



## Rachna188

Hi guys,

I would be very grateful if somebody could advise me on the following :

According to my ACS assessment :

Your Bachelor of Engineering from XYZ completed May 2010 has been assessed as
comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
The following employment after November 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Company 1 : Nov 2010 - June 2013 (2 years 7 Months)
Company 2 : 10 months ( Apr 2015 to date)

I am not claiming any points for employment. However while filling in the details for EOI, on the employment page , it says " Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years."

So how do I put in the start date for the first employment - should it be Nov 2010 or Dec 2012 that is after the skill level requirement met date? 


Also while entering education details : The category to be selected for Bachelor of Engineering is Bachelor degree in Science, Business or Technology? 
And should i enter the course name as Computer Engineering?

I also have a Post graduate diploma in management, so what category should i select for it : Graduate Diploma or Advanced Diploma?


Your help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AnhNgo

Hi guys,

I would like to join the gang. Lodged my visa on 13/02/2016. All docs (includes F80, F1221, CV, medical, PCCs) updated today 23/02/2016. Still waiting for CO.

All the best for who waiting.


----------



## jschopra

anoop_vn said:


> I simply don't understand how these guys work. I guess its more to do with Luck sometimes.
> 
> If you look at my time line, Still CO is not assigned, Its almost close to 58 days now.


I have a feeling that the priority is always applications filed via immigration agents.


----------



## haider.zeeshan01

anoop_vn said:


> I simply don't understand how these guys work. I guess its more to do with Luck sometimes.
> 
> If you look at my time line, Still CO is not assigned, Its almost close to 58 days now.


Its 50 days now to my lodging of application and no CO assigned here either.
Wondering does it depend on the number of applicants?


----------



## Tatsie1379

bharathi039 said:


> Just leave it as such.. You need not mark it as 'No' or 'Not applicable'. Unless you claim any points for Aus qualification/work exp, CO will not be interested to see those sections..


Thank you for this info bharati039


----------



## GusbusZA

haider.zeeshan01 said:


> Its 50 days now to my lodging of application and no CO assigned here either.
> 
> Wondering does it depend on the number of applicants?



Of the whole process, this wait is definitely the worst. There is nothing we can do anymore. Just have to wait


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rishishabby

bharathi039 said:


> For me, PCC almost took 2 weeks since, my passport is different from my present address. In this case, there will a physical police verification to my present address only after which I got my PCC.. Having said that, I followed up with my local station very actively to get it done quickly.. If not it would have taken 2 more weeks.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-post9499818.html
> 
> Medical- I completed on 20th Feb, but still waiting for results to be uploaded.



Hey thanks for your response. I got my PCC today (On the same day) surprisingly and they also applied a stamp on my passport. I scanned both of them and uploaded to my IMMI account. Now i am only waiting for Medicals to be updated. Will have to wait and see.


----------



## krish4aus

Dear Friends - I have a query on medicals and appreciate your view/comments. 

My kid will complete 1 year this month and as part of custom we will be having ear piercing ceremony. Do you know during medicals if doctor will ask for Heptasis blood test screening because of piercing. 

As a normal procedure, I dont think kid below 2 years will have to undergo blood test but not sure piercing will make a difference.

If anyone have gone through such case please let me know.


----------



## ashwin.nooli

Hi Anoop,

Your medicals got cleared recently so I suggest you wait. If you have uploaded all the relevant documents then you may get a direct grant. 





anoop_vn said:


> Hi,
> I am confused. I am the secondary applicant. My wife is the primary applicant.
> 
> We have filed for our visa on 21st Dec. 2015, with all docs. including form 80 uploaded by 10th Jan 2016. We haven't heard anything till now. and it still says as "Application Received", getting a bit concerned.
> 
> We are going through an agent. I asked them to either call or send out a mail today as its 2 months since our visa log. But they are suggesting to wait for 15 days before contacting. Their reason is our medical is cleared, and our PTE score has been requested by some one, I checked over the week end. We haven't sent it or our agent. so I assume its some one from Immigration Dept. who has accessed it.
> 
> I would really like some seniors suggest what we should do.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## ashwin.nooli

I think that wont be an issue Krish,
When I went for medicals it was very simple and straight forward they will ask few questions and make notes. Everything will be fine. 




krish4aus said:


> Dear Friends - I have a query on medicals and appreciate your view/comments.
> 
> My kid will complete 1 year this month and as part of custom we will be having ear piercing ceremony. Do you know during medicals if doctor will ask for Heptasis blood test screening because of piercing.
> 
> As a normal procedure, I dont think kid below 2 years will have to undergo blood test but not sure piercing will make a difference.
> 
> If anyone have gone through such case please let me know.


----------



## ashwin.nooli

Nothing like that brother, no one can predict the cause for delay. 
All you can do is upload all the documents and hope for a speedy grant. 



jschopra said:


> I have a feeling that the priority is always applications filed via immigration agents.


----------



## GusbusZA

AnhNgo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would like to join the gang. Lodged my visa on 13/02/2016. All docs (includes F80, F1221, CV, medical, PCCs) updated today 23/02/2016. Still waiting for CO.
> 
> All the best for who waiting.



Welcome to the gang of waiters 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit_IND

GusbusZA said:


> Of the whole process, this wait is definitely the worst. There is nothing we can do anymore. Just have to wait
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could'nt agree more...waiting is by far the worst process


----------



## andreyx108b

Rohit_IND said:


> Could'nt agree more...waiting is by far the worst process


Its diffucult  but then... When grant comes - you dont remember the wait )


----------



## vv__a1004

Hi guys, please help me out.

I'm after 5 points from Regional area study. I studied in Adelaide from Feb 2012 to Dec 2015, which is long enough, but I'm having trouble with collecting documents to prove this.

I have bank statement from Feb 2012 to Mar 2014 and I think this covers the 2yrs of period, but I'm not sure If I actually have to cover the entire period of study (which is almost 4yrs of span).

Just in case, I asked a letter of confirmation from the owner of place where I lived for 4yrs.
I also have letters from university and another institution, saying I studied from x date to x date.

Do you guys think this would be enough?

I'm so desperate right now.....


----------



## bharathi039

rishishabby said:


> Hey thanks for your response. I got my PCC today (On the same day) surprisingly and they also applied a stamp on my passport. I scanned both of them and uploaded to my IMMI account. Now i am only waiting for Medicals to be updated. Will have to wait and see.



My medicals got cleared in eMedical(All 3 exams says completed and report sent to DIBP). However, in ImmiAccount, it still says 'Examination in progress'. Maybe, I must wait for a day or two..!! Anyone know how long does it take to reflect in ImmiAccount with medical results?


----------



## Rohit_IND

lmp said:


> Hi everyone,
> Quick question. Do we always get email notification from immi or do we need to check the account to know if CO requires more documentation??


I understand that CO definitely sends a mail if the need more docs but I do log-in to my IMMI a/c every morning  to be sure...I can understand the wait is killing


----------



## Rohit_IND

aliafzal502 said:


> Just wait little more, it's natural and may take one more month for your grant to come
> 
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X509 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the guidance...I have read somewhere in this forum that the applicant called the DIBP office and received the grant the very next day, not sure if both are co-related, but will hold on to my call for next few days as you suggested...Patience is the key... I just hope that calling them doesn't have any negative affect on our application


----------



## Rohit_IND

bharathi039 said:


> My medicals got cleared in eMedical(All 3 exams says completed and report sent to DIBP). However, in ImmiAccount, it still says 'Examination in progress'. Maybe, I must wait for a day or two..!! Anyone know how long does it take to reflect in ImmiAccount with medical results?


At times it takes 5-7 days, for my kids it took more than 7 days for the status to get changed on the IMMI account.


----------



## krish4aus

ashwin.nooli said:


> I think that wont be an issue Krish,
> When I went for medicals it was very simple and straight forward they will ask few questions and make notes. Everything will be fine.



Thanks Ashwin.

Any other member with young kid medicals, please advise.


----------



## krish4aus

ashwin.nooli said:


> I think that wont be an issue Krish,
> When I went for medicals it was very simple and straight forward they will ask few questions and make notes. Everything will be fine.



Thanks Ashwin, any other member with kids medicals please comment

Dear Friends - I have a query on medicals and appreciate your view/comments. 

My kid will complete 1 year this month and as part of custom we will be having ear piercing ceremony. Do you know during medicals if doctor will ask for Heptasis blood test screening because of piercing. 

As a normal procedure, I dont think kid below 2 years will have to undergo blood test but not sure piercing will make a difference.

If anyone have gone through such case please let me know.


----------



## Rohit_IND

krish4aus said:


> Thanks Ashwin.
> 
> Any other member with young kid medicals, please advise.


Hi Krish

Medical was hassle free for us as well.. with two kids 3 and 7, they just did the TSF for both for (TB) and chest X-ray and urine sample for the elder one(7 yrs old). Followed by Physical examination for both ..just asked couple of questions. Though the status of medical took more time to get changed on the IMMI account, as the kids have to visit again for TSF within 48-72 hours.


----------



## vikaschandra

krish4aus said:


> Dear Friends - I have a query on medicals and appreciate your view/comments.
> 
> My kid will complete 1 year this month and as part of custom we will be having ear piercing ceremony. Do you know during medicals if doctor will ask for Heptasis blood test screening because of piercing.
> 
> As a normal procedure, I dont think kid below 2 years will have to undergo blood test but not sure piercing will make a difference.
> 
> If anyone have gone through such case please let me know.


Kids below 2 years do not need to undergo blood test or mantoux test. Just the routine check which is going to be smooth and easy.


----------



## vikaschandra

jschopra said:


> I have a feeling that the priority is always applications filed via immigration agents.


You would see that many grants are coming for the people who have applied by themselves and never seen an agent. I dont think their is anything as priority For application via agent or self. 
You know most of the guys here are very well aware and know more than an agent would do.


----------



## krish4aus

Rohit_IND said:


> Hi Krish
> 
> Medical was hassle free for us as well.. with two kids 3 and 7, they just did the TSF for both for (TB) and chest X-ray and urine sample for the elder one(7 yrs old). Followed by Physical examination for both ..just asked couple of questions. Though the status of medical took more time to get changed on the IMMI account, as the kids have to visit again for TSF within 48-72 hours.


Thanks Rohit for your reply.

For kids below 2 years like in my case, I don't think these test are required and thus was keen to know if they will ask to do blood test because of ear piercing.


----------



## rajesh86

ginni said:


> I think that PCC and Medicals are submitted after application submission. I am also at the same stage, I have applied for PCC India and waiting for that.


Hi,
Congrats for your visa approval. I need some clarification over application of PCC for self and my spouse.
I have received my 190 invite on Jan 11 and it expires on mar 11. Am trying to get all my relevant document notarised before submitting my PR application. When I tried to obtain PCC for india for my spouse , I was told to produce checklist and letter from country to which am applying PR. I don't have any such document with me. If you can throw some light on this PCC obtaining procedure it would be of great help for me.
Regards,
Rajesh D.K


----------



## aussieby2016

bharathi039 said:


> My medicals got cleared in eMedical(All 3 exams says completed and report sent to DIBP). However, in ImmiAccount, it still says 'Examination in progress'. Maybe, I must wait for a day or two..!! Anyone know how long does it take to reflect in ImmiAccount with medical results?


The reports are sent to Bupa medical services which are DIBP's medical consultant.... they check the observations provided and then finalize the medicals....


----------



## realwizard

rajesh86 said:


> Hi,
> Congrats for your visa approval. I need some clarification over application of PCC for self and my spouse.
> I have received my 190 invite on Jan 11 and it expires on mar 11. Am trying to get all my relevant document notarised before submitting my PR application. When I tried to obtain PCC for india for my spouse , I was told to produce checklist and letter from country to which am applying PR. I don't have any such document with me. If you can throw some light on this PCC obtaining procedure it would be of great help for me.
> Regards,
> Rajesh D.K


Hi!

The document checklist mentioning character requirements is available here: Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) document checklist

Some people here have reported printing out the visa application confirmation in lieu of the letter prior to CO assignment.


----------



## Rohit_IND

rajesh86 said:


> Hi,
> Congrats for your visa approval. I need some clarification over application of PCC for self and my spouse.
> I have received my 190 invite on Jan 11 and it expires on mar 11. Am trying to get all my relevant document notarised before submitting my PR application. When I tried to obtain PCC for india for my spouse , I was told to produce checklist and letter from country to which am applying PR. I don't have any such document with me. If you can throw some light on this PCC obtaining procedure it would be of great help for me.
> Regards,
> Rajesh D.K


While applying for PCC for myself and my spouse they asked for a similar document from us, we submitted the copy of Invite letter and they were happy to provide us with the PCC, I have seen people sharing the copy of EOI letter etc. with the passport authorities, but then it varies from RPO to RPO


----------



## realwizard

vv__a1004 said:


> Hi guys, please help me out.
> 
> I'm after 5 points from Regional area study. I studied in Adelaide from Feb 2012 to Dec 2015, which is long enough, but I'm having trouble with collecting documents to prove this.
> 
> I have bank statement from Feb 2012 to Mar 2014 and I think this covers the 2yrs of period, but I'm not sure If I actually have to cover the entire period of study (which is almost 4yrs of span).
> 
> Just in case, I asked a letter of confirmation from the owner of place where I lived for 4yrs.
> I also have letters from university and another institution, saying I studied from x date to x date.
> 
> Do you guys think this would be enough?
> 
> I'm so desperate right now.....


Hi! Have you seen the guidance on DIBP website?
"*Study in regional Australia:* Obtain evidence that you have lived and studied in regional Australia/low population growth metropolitan areas:

you will need evidence of residency which spans the 2 year period – this will usually include documents such as rental agreements and gas, power and telephone bills; and
you may need to provide supplementary evidence of studying at a campus in regional Australia or a low population growth metropolitan area if your academic transcript does not identify the campus."
Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist

I don't think many people here can provide you with detailed advice, but I'm guessing a lease agreement and the letters from the landlord and the uni will suffice. Presumably, you only need evidence to cover the 2-year time period.


----------



## realwizard

Rachna188 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would be very grateful if somebody could advise me on the following :
> 
> According to my ACS assessment :
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from XYZ completed May 2010 has been assessed as
> comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> The following employment after November 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Company 1 : Nov 2010 - June 2013 (2 years 7 Months)
> Company 2 : 10 months ( Apr 2015 to date)
> 
> I am not claiming any points for employment. However while filling in the details for EOI, on the employment page , it says " Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years."
> 
> So how do I put in the start date for the first employment - should it be Nov 2010 or Dec 2012 that is after the skill level requirement met date?
> 
> 
> Also while entering education details : The category to be selected for Bachelor of Engineering is Bachelor degree in Science, Business or Technology?
> And should i enter the course name as Computer Engineering?
> 
> I also have a Post graduate diploma in management, so what category should i select for it : Graduate Diploma or Advanced Diploma?
> 
> 
> Your help will be greatly appreciated.


You should split it. Show the period from Nov 2010 to Oct 2012 as not relevant to nominated occupation, and periods from Nov 2012 to Jun 2013 and from Apr 2015 to date as relevant. Since the total relevant period is under 3 years, you won't be claiming any points, therefore no supporting documents for employment will be required.


----------



## gaudit24

Hey friends,

I really need your help. I had lodged my visa application on 22nd January, 2016. I have uploaded all the required documents shown in recommended documents of immigration account except the once mentioned below plus form 80 & 1221:

1. Tax returns however as employment proof i have submitted payslips, bank statement, reference letter, appointment contract.
2. Resume

Now that 28 days have lapsed and still no CO has been allocated. Can anyone please advice me that whether I should upload the above documents so that i am more near to the chances of receiving direct grant?

Members please please help as I am really getting worried.


----------



## DrWho

AnhNgo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would like to join the gang. Lodged my visa on 13/02/2016. All docs (includes F80, F1221, CV, medical, PCCs) updated today 23/02/2016. Still waiting for CO.
> 
> All the best for who waiting.


Welcome aboard!


----------



## aussieby2016

gaudit24 said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I really need your help. I had lodged my visa application on 22nd January, 2016. I have uploaded all the required documents shown in recommended documents of immigration account except the once mentioned below plus form 80 & 1221:
> 
> 1. Tax returns however as employment proof i have submitted payslips, bank statement, reference letter, appointment contract.
> 2. Resume
> 
> Now that 28 days have lapsed and still no CO has been allocated. Can anyone please advice me that whether I should upload the above documents so that i am more near to the chances of receiving direct grant?
> 
> Members please please help as I am really getting worried.


same here...


----------



## Rohit_IND

AnhNgo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would like to join the gang. Lodged my visa on 13/02/2016. All docs (includes F80, F1221, CV, medical, PCCs) updated today 23/02/2016. Still waiting for CO.
> 
> All the best for who waiting.



Welcome to the gang...Wish you all the best.


----------



## DrWho

GusbusZA said:


> Of the whole process, this wait is definitely the worst. There is nothing we can do anymore. Just have to wait
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I can say that for many others too, but for me this waiting is difficult because we feel like we should wait before making any big decision. For example, I don't want to engage in long term projects at work or find a better job right now, I don't want to buy things for my house and other things that may become unnecessary when I get a grant. However, I cannot quit the job, giveaway/sell some of my stuff and let everything ready to go (in sad case we get a refusal).

Currently I am studying for a new Microsoft Certification because if/when I get the grant I can finish it up in Australia.

I hope you guys are coping well with the waiting =)


----------



## DrWho

Rohit_IND said:


> Thanks for the guidance...I have read somewhere in this forum that the applicant called the DIBP office and received the grant the very next day, not sure if both are co-related, but will hold on to my call for next few days as you suggested...Patience is the key... I just hope that calling them doesn't have any negative affect on our application


Hi ... I also heard here someone saying they had to withdraw the application the next day after calling as suggested by the CO. Probably it had nothing to do with the call, but better a slow grant than a quick refusal lol


----------



## Rohit_IND

*189 Visa Applied in Jan 2016...waiting for Grant*



DrWho said:


> I think I can say that for many others too, but for me this waiting is difficult because we feel like we should wait before making any big decision. For example, I don't want to engage in long term projects at work or find a better job right now, I don't want to buy things for my house and other things that may become unnecessary when I get a grant. However, I cannot quit the job, giveaway/sell some of my stuff and let everything ready to go (in sad case we get a refusal).
> 
> Currently I am studying for a new Microsoft Certification because if/when I get the grant I can finish it up in Australia.
> 
> I hope you guys are coping well with the waiting =)


I can relate to how you feel, lots of things are to be planned, especially for kids who would be starting the new session soon, and which would ask for a term deposit ofcourse a hefty amount, stuck to my current job for 7 yrs and now am definitely not looking out for a change as depending on the grant we might have to move fast  no point applying for job...when I did apply for few jobs in Aus...first thing they ask is copy of grant  

My timelines...

10-Dec-2015 – PTE – L-90, R-90, S-90, W-90
14/12/2015 - EOI 75 pts.
18-Dec-2015 – Invited
5-Jan-2016 - Visa Applied
5-Jan-2016 – Docs submitted
5-Jan-2016 – PCC submitted
7-Jan-2016 - Health Assessment completed
20-Jan-2016 - Co Adelaide team allocated
20-Jan-2016 - Co requested additional docs for self (ITR and continuation of service at previous employer, wife (Proof of functional English) and kids (Birth certificates and health undertaking for one kid)
26-Jan-2016 – Submitted document.
XX/XX/2016 - Grant


----------



## DrWho

krish4aus said:


> Thanks Ashwin.
> 
> Any other member with young kid medicals, please advise.


Hi, for my son it was extended (from head to toe) but simple and non-invasive, my son is 1 year old. You can see in the request which exams are requested at first (in his case was only clinic examination).


----------



## Rohit_IND

DrWho said:


> Hi ... I also heard here someone saying they had to withdraw the application the next day after calling as suggested by the CO. Probably it had nothing to do with the call, but better a slow grant than a quick refusal lol



Yup thanks...I a surely going to wait for some more time before I call them, there are many others with similar timelines as mine, don't want to risk my chances of grant by calling them  like you say "slow grant better than no GRANT" 

********************************************************************
My timelines

10-Dec-2015 – PTE – L-90, R-90, S-90, W-90
14/12/2015 - EOI 75 pts.
18-Dec-2015 – Invited
5-Jan-2016 - Visa Applied
5-Jan-2016 – Docs submitted
5-Jan-2016 – PCC submitted
7-Jan-2016 - Health Assessment completed
20-Jan-2016 - Co Adelaide team allocated
20-Jan-2016 - Co requested additional docs for self (ITR and continuation of service at previous employer, wife (Proof of functional English) and kids (Birth certificates and health undertaking for one kid)
26-Jan-2016 – Submitted document.
XX/XX/2016 - Grant


----------



## vv__a1004

realwizard said:


> Hi! Have you seen the guidance on DIBP website?
> "*Study in regional Australia:* Obtain evidence that you have lived and studied in regional Australia/low population growth metropolitan areas:
> 
> you will need evidence of residency which spans the 2 year period – this will usually include documents such as rental agreements and gas, power and telephone bills; and
> you may need to provide supplementary evidence of studying at a campus in regional Australia or a low population growth metropolitan area if your academic transcript does not identify the campus."
> 
> I don't think many people here can provide you with detailed advice, but I'm guessing a lease agreement and the letters from the landlord and the uni will suffice. Presumably, you only need evidence to cover the 2-year time period.






Thanks for your reply mate

Yes I've read the checklist.
the thing is, I didn't actually rent a house by myself...
I only lived with a family of my mom's friend (Homestaying I would say) :/
So I asked her to write a letter certifying my stay with them for 4 yrs of period. Hope DIBP regards this letter as a proof :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Abdo2020

gaudit24 said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I really need your help. I had lodged my visa application on 22nd January, 2016. I have uploaded all the required documents shown in recommended documents of immigration account except the once mentioned below plus form 80 & 1221:
> 
> 1. Tax returns however as employment proof i have submitted payslips, bank statement, reference letter, appointment contract.
> 2. Resume
> 
> Now that 28 days have lapsed and still no CO has been allocated. Can anyone please advice me that whether I should upload the above documents so that i am more near to the chances of receiving direct grant?
> 
> Members please please help as I am really getting worried.


Hi,
Certainly I would upload Form 80 for you and any member in your family immigrating with you who is above 18 years old. This could directly give you a chance for a direct grant. For 1221 form, I am sure about it as I think this one is not needed for everyone.
Regards,


----------



## ashwin.nooli

Hey Buddy,

Need not worry, try to upload form 80 and 1221 for you and your spouse(if applicable). Don't take a chance, there are many instances where CO contacted people for these documents. 

Why to wait for CO contact, aim for direct grant. Resume is something which you can add. 

I have uploaded a Photo on 19th and I got grant on 22. There is a chance that if you upload some thing it will trigger a CO contact or grant ( Total assumption, but saw some live examples on this blog). 





gaudit24 said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I really need your help. I had lodged my visa application on 22nd January, 2016. I have uploaded all the required documents shown in recommended documents of immigration account except the once mentioned below plus form 80 & 1221:
> 
> 1. Tax returns however as employment proof i have submitted payslips, bank statement, reference letter, appointment contract.
> 2. Resume
> 
> Now that 28 days have lapsed and still no CO has been allocated. Can anyone please advice me that whether I should upload the above documents so that i am more near to the chances of receiving direct grant?
> 
> Members please please help as I am really getting worried.


----------



## UbedaBatliwala

My USA pcc from FBI was rejected due to poor quality fingerprints. Has anyone been in a similar situation and I'm wondering how the co responded to that? Thank you.


----------



## dedm

UbedaBatliwala said:


> My USA pcc from FBI was rejected due to poor quality fingerprints. Has anyone been in a similar situation and I'm wondering how the co responded to that? Thank you.


It sounds like your fingerprints either smudged or you didn't hire a fingerprint expert. You'll have to repeat the process and reapply with fresh fingerprints.


----------



## andreyx108b

UbedaBatliwala said:


> My USA pcc from FBI was rejected due to poor quality fingerprints. Has anyone been in a similar situation and I'm wondering how the co responded to that? Thank you.


You have the only option to apply again.


----------



## rishishabby

Hi All,
I have applied for VISA 189 and uploaded all the documents. When can i expect CO contact?
Thanks,
Rishi


----------



## bunkr

*Country of residence*

Hi,

Sorry to ask this question again but I would appreciate an answer for my specific situation. When filling the online form, there is a question: *"Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?"*

1) Does this mean for last 10 years (as it does in form 80) or does this mean through the life.

2) My wife stayed with me in Indonesia for approx 7 months. I will provide the residence address for this 7 months as residence for my wife. My query is that is there a chance my wife will be required to provide Indonesian PCC for this duration (less than 12 months)

Any senior advice would be highly appreciated


----------



## vikaschandra

rishishabby said:


> Hi All,
> I have applied for VISA 189 and uploaded all the documents. When can i expect CO contact?
> Thanks,
> Rishi


Average tine for CO allocation is 2-4 weeks but it can be much before that as well. Upon picking your case if the CO feels all is good you might get Direct Grant as well. 

Hope you have uploaded all supportive documents including Form 80

Best Wish with your Application


----------



## vikaschandra

bunkr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to ask this question again but I would appreciate an answer for my specific situation. When filling the online form, there is a question: *"Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?"*
> 
> 1) Does this mean for last 10 years (as it does in form 80) or does this mean through the life.
> 
> 2) My wife stayed with me in Indonesia for approx 7 months. I will provide the residence address for this 7 months as residence for my wife. My query is that is there a chance my wife will be required to provide Indonesian PCC for this duration (less than 12 months)
> 
> Any senior advice would be highly appreciated


Disclose the information about you and your wife's stay in Indonesia and provide any available resendtial proof you can. Usually PCC is requsted for stay over 12 minths only but again it is upto CO discretion if he/she would want PCC for your spouse. Hopefully not


----------



## rishishabby

vikaschandra said:


> Average tine for CO allocation is 2-4 weeks but it can be much before that as well. Upon picking your case if the CO feels all is good you might get Direct Grant as well.
> 
> Hope you have uploaded all supportive documents including Form 80
> 
> Best Wish with your Application


Hi Vikaschandra, thanks for the information. Yes! I have uploaded all the required documents including FORM 80 and PCC. Medicals will be updated by end of this week.


----------



## realwizard

bunkr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to ask this question again but I would appreciate an answer for my specific situation. When filling the online form, there is a question: *"Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?"*
> 
> 1) Does this mean for last 10 years (as it does in form 80) or does this mean through the life.
> 
> 2) My wife stayed with me in Indonesia for approx 7 months. I will provide the residence address for this 7 months as residence for my wife. My query is that is there a chance my wife will be required to provide Indonesian PCC for this duration (less than 12 months)
> 
> Any senior advice would be highly appreciated


1. It's since birth, however unlike form 80 it is not asking for address history in your own country.
2. This is not required per the published character requirements, however there is always a small chance this can be requested. Generally speaking, DIBP can ask for any additional supporting documents that they feel they need to make a decision on your application.


----------



## vikaschandra

rishishabby said:


> Hi Vikaschandra, thanks for the information. Yes! I have uploaded all the required documents including FORM 80 and PCC. Medicals will be updated by end of this week.


Like the Confident YES! of yours Rishi. Well keep us posted in progress. Best wishes


----------



## abhisve

Hello,

While filling form 1221 for my Wife Details. 
A sections asks a question:
PART I: Details of your Journey to AUSTRALIA.
IF you, Have applied for a migration Visa.
DO we need to check this as we are applying for migration visa.
Or this Question is for Previously applied visa.

In the Question asked there is no word PREVIOUS Mentioned so the confusion.

Regards,
Abhishek


----------



## rishishabby

vikaschandra said:


> Like the Confident YES! of yours Rishi. Well keep us posted in progress. Best wishes


Thanks Vikaschandra. Surely i will update the status.


----------



## rishishabby

Any one with the same timelines?

ACS Filed : 09-01-2016
ACS Result Positive : 21-01-2016
EOI Filed : 01-02-2016
EOI Invitation Recieved: 17-02-2016
VISA SC 189 Lodge Date : 18-02-2016
Documents Uploaded : 19-02-2016 & 20-02-2016
PCC uploaded : 23-02-2016
Medicals : 26-02-2017 (Expected Date)
CO Contact : XX-XX-2016
Request Completed : XX-XX-2016
Grant Date : XX-XX-2016
IED: XX-XX-2016


----------



## andreyx108b

rishishabby said:


> Any one with the same timelines? ACS Filed : 09-01-2016 ACS Result Positive : 21-01-2016 EOI Filed : 01-02-2016 EOI Invitation Recieved: 17-02-2016 VISA SC 189 Lodge Date : 18-02-2016 Documents Uploaded : 19-02-2016 & 20-02-2016 PCC uploaded : 23-02-2016 Medicals : 26-02-2017 (Expected Date) CO Contact : XX-XX-2016 Request Completed : XX-XX-2016 Grant Date : XX-XX-2016 IED: XX-XX-2016


Too early  but i guess will be a few))


----------



## matelaszlo.vigh

Hi, 

I finally got my invitation (accountant) and decided to attach my girlfriend to my application
(have been together for nearly 7 years, should be an issue to prove it) 

I am currently on my 485 Graduate visa, which expires on the 30th of May. 
My question is: if I'll lodge 189 next week, and once the case officer requests the heath check and all the other documents, will I be able to go home for 5-6 weeks. 

I have not been home for over 3 years and I would like to do it while my PR is being processed. 

I heard that someone needed to request a multiple entry bridging visa, however as far as I know, my current visa is superior to a bridging visa.

Thank for the advice. 

ps: my partner would stay in Australia so she could answer all questions if Im unable to do so. 

Thanks


----------



## Xyr90

matelaszlo.vigh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I finally got my invitation (accountant) and decided to attach my girlfriend to my application
> (have been together for nearly 7 years, should be an issue to prove it)
> 
> I am currently on my 485 Graduate visa, which expires on the 30th of May.
> My question is: if I'll lodge 189 next week, and once the case officer requests the heath check and all the other documents, will I be able to go home for 5-6 weeks.
> 
> I have not been home for over 3 years and I would like to do it while my PR is being processed.
> 
> I heard that someone needed to request a multiple entry bridging visa, however as far as I know, my current visa is superior to a bridging visa.
> 
> Thank for the advice.
> 
> ps: my partner would stay in Australia so she could answer all questions if Im unable to do so.
> 
> Thanks


Hi there. My case is pretty similar with yours, I'm transitioning from my 485 to 189. Also, I had to leave Australia for a week few weeks back.

If the 5-6 weeks you are out of Australia cuts across the lapse of your substantive visa and activation of your BVA, this may be a problem. As you would be overseas, the BVA lapses. Hence, I would suggest for you to apply for a bridging visa B. It should put your mind at ease. 

Personally, I just took the option of reinstating my BVA when I'm back in oz, as my 485 still has a long way to go. If you are pretty sure you'll be back in time to do the same, then it's an option for you as well.

Also, in my opinion, I would feel pretty uncomfortable leaving the country for such an extended period of time. With a de facto applicant involved, there may be a chance that you both are required to go down for an interview. I'd postpone or shorten the trip back if it wasn't urgent. Just my two cents.

Cheers.


----------



## Rizwan125

Onshore 233512 
Application lodged 21 Jan
CO Allocated 04 Feb
CO Requested 06 Feb
Australian PCC 12 Feb
Grant ?????

Anyonw with same scenario 

Thanks


----------



## anoop_vn

rajesh86 said:


> Hi,
> Congrats for your visa approval. I need some clarification over application of PCC for self and my spouse.
> I have received my 190 invite on Jan 11 and it expires on mar 11. Am trying to get all my relevant document notarised before submitting my PR application. When I tried to obtain PCC for india for my spouse , I was told to produce checklist and letter from country to which am applying PR. I don't have any such document with me. If you can throw some light on this PCC obtaining procedure it would be of great help for me.
> Regards,
> Rajesh D.K


HI Rajesh,

First you have to apply and take an appointment in the passport seva website. You will need to address proof, one can be passport if staying in same address, and one recent like bank statement etc. etc. you will need to carry you VIsa application acknowledgement for proof. 
That should be good enough, if you already had police verification done while you got your passport, you will get PCC immediately, else may be a bit of a runaround with your areas police station, to speed up the process. 

Regards

Anoop


----------



## AnhNgo

Hi guys, I just got my grant today after 11 days from lodgement. Super amazing and surprising !!!! My timeline as below signature.

Speacial thanks to all you guys for the valuable information on our forum. If somebody need any info from my experience please feel free to ask. I think beside the luck, the key factor for my fast grant is that I uploaded all required docs ASAP after lodgement, including PCC, Form 80, Form 1221, CV , medical (even before CO asked)

Again, thanks all you guys and hope all who are waiting will get the grant soon.


----------



## Rachna188

Hi AnhNgo,

Heartiest Congratulations! It's really wonderful to hear that you got a grant in 11 days, gives us hope as well 

I see that you submitted the Medicals while lodging the visa application, so that means you got the medicals done before , right?

I understand that if the visa application is lodged, medicals can be done through my health declarations page. Could you please help me with the process you followed?




AnhNgo said:


> Hi guys, I just got my grant today after 11 days from lodgement. Super amazing and surprising !!!! My timeline as below signature.
> 
> Speacial thanks to all you guys for the valuable information on our forum. If somebody need any info from my experience please feel free to ask. I think beside the luck, the key factor for my fast grant is that I uploaded all required docs ASAP after lodgement, including PCC, Form 80, Form 1221, CV , medical (even before CO asked)
> 
> Again, thanks all you guys and hope all who are waiting will get the grant soon.


----------



## ginni

Rachna188 said:


> Hi AnhNgo,
> 
> Heartiest Congratulations! It's really wonderful to hear that you got a grant in 11 days, gives us hope as well
> 
> I see that you submitted the Medicals while lodging the visa application, so that means you got the medicals done before , right?
> 
> I understand that if the visa application is lodged, medicals can be done through my health declarations page. Could you please help me with the process you followed?


COs check the file approx. 10 days after the lodgement. So, if you apply for medical within a week of lodgement then most probably your health results would be submitted to medical team before CO sees your file. 

Otherwise, if you had applied any other visa before and you had medicals for that then that HAP id can be used in this visa within 1 year of time.


----------



## AnhNgo

Rachna188 said:


> Hi AnhNgo,
> 
> Heartiest Congratulations! It's really wonderful to hear that you got a grant in 11 days, gives us hope as well
> 
> I see that you submitted the Medicals while lodging the visa application, so that means you got the medicals done before , right?
> 
> I understand that if the visa application is lodged, medicals can be done through my health declarations page. Could you please help me with the process you followed?


Thanks Rachna, my case is a bit different. Since my PCC from VN took 1 month to be issued so I planned ahead to arrange medical using My Health Declaration before lodging the visa. Then I lodged on 13/02 and update with PCC just yesterday 23/02 and got the grant today. You should not use My Health Declaration if already lodged the visa, the lodging application will you the HAP ID instead.


----------



## rahulnair

AnhNgo said:


> Thanks Rachna, my case is a bit different. Since my PCC from VN took 1 month to be issued so I planned ahead to arrange medical using My Health Declaration before lodging the visa. Then I lodged on 13/02 and update with PCC just yesterday 23/02 and got the grant today. You should not use My Health Declaration if already lodged the visa, the lodging application will you the HAP ID instead.




Congratulations! All the very best! 

I also think the fact that you are onshore helped in a speedy grant.

Enjoy the feeling


----------



## vikaschandra

AnhNgo said:


> Hi guys, I just got my grant today after 11 days from lodgement. Super amazing and surprising !!!! My timeline as below signature.
> 
> Speacial thanks to all you guys for the valuable information on our forum. If somebody need any info from my experience please feel free to ask. I think beside the luck, the key factor for my fast grant is that I uploaded all required docs ASAP after lodgement, including PCC, Form 80, Form 1221, CV , medical (even before CO asked)
> 
> Again, thanks all you guys and hope all who are waiting will get the grant soon.


Congratulation. Best wishes for your future


----------



## Digvijayl

matelaszlo.vigh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I finally got my invitation (accountant) and decided to attach my girlfriend to my application
> (have been together for nearly 7 years, should be an issue to prove it)
> 
> I am currently on my 485 Graduate visa, which expires on the 30th of May.
> My question is: if I'll lodge 189 next week, and once the case officer requests the heath check and all the other documents, will I be able to go home for 5-6 weeks.
> 
> I have not been home for over 3 years and I would like to do it while my PR is being processed.
> 
> I heard that someone needed to request a multiple entry bridging visa, however as far as I know, my current visa is superior to a bridging visa.
> 
> Thank for the advice.
> 
> ps: my partner would stay in Australia so she could answer all questions if Im unable to do so.
> 
> Thanks


Hey i have got The same case as yours, earlier i thought to fill form 929 as my address would be changed for a substantial time but before doing that i called immi and asked them what should be done in my case, they told me that you need not fill any form, they just made a note of the dates m travelling and the date i will be back. Thats it.

So i would advice you also to do the same and let them know about the travel plans.


Thanks


----------



## Learn

Hi All,

I just want to let you know that my agent have applied for 189 -software Engineer visa yesterday.
Now will start to upload the documents.
Could you please let me know that how much time it will take for the CO to contact us?


----------



## kawal_547

Learn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just want to let you know that my agent have applied for 189 -software Engineer visa yesterday.
> Now will start to upload the documents.
> Could you please let me know that how much time it will take for the CO to contact us?


Can't be said.

It's all different for different people

I have seen cases where CO within 2 days after visa lodge and seen cases where the wait has been for around a month or 3-4 weeks.

Also seen cases, where people don't come to know about CO being assigned and might be CO is working on the case.


----------



## krish4aus

Hi Friends,

In the visa form page 10, there is a question regarding 'Non-Migrating Family Memebers'. 

If my parents are not part of my current application should this be marked as 'NO'.
In future they might join us but it might be a family visit.

Should this be marked as 'NO'


----------



## Anubhav2

Just a small question. I am also applying through an agent. After CO is assigned, if they make a call, will they call my agent or call me? And what do they generally ask if they contact me?


----------



## kawal_547

Anubhav2 said:


> Just a small question. I am also applying through an agent. After CO is assigned, if they make a call, will they call my agent or call me? And what do they generally ask if they contact me?


They will never call the agent.

In fact in your application the contact number of primary application is mentioned.

They can ask anything. Nothing under SOP to ask


As irrelevant as which side is your work station in ur office...which floor....where ur manager sits...

And as relevant as your current roles n resp....ur application....members in ur app.....ur resume...n can be even some questions on ur work domain


----------



## Rohit_IND

AnhNgo said:


> Hi guys, I just got my grant today after 11 days from lodgement. Super amazing and surprising !!!! My timeline as below signature.
> 
> Speacial thanks to all you guys for the valuable information on our forum. If somebody need any info from my experience please feel free to ask. I think beside the luck, the key factor for my fast grant is that I uploaded all required docs ASAP after lodgement, including PCC, Form 80, Form 1221, CV , medical (even before CO asked)
> 
> Again, thanks all you guys and hope all who are waiting will get the grant soon.


Congrats Anh...i must say you are lucky. It wa really fast for you. Wish you Good luck for your future endeavors.


----------



## Anubhav2

kawal_547 said:


> They will never call the agent.
> 
> In fact in your application the contact number of primary application is mentioned.
> 
> They can ask anything. Nothing under SOP to ask
> 
> 
> As irrelevant as which side is your work station in ur office...which floor....where ur manager sits...
> 
> And as relevant as your current roles n resp....ur application....members in ur app.....ur resume...n can be even some questions on ur work domain


Wow, seems like a lot in detailed questions will be asked! Better be prepared then . Thanks.


----------



## JAN84

AnhNgo said:


> Hi guys, I just got my grant today after 11 days from lodgement. Super amazing and surprising !!!! My timeline as below signature.
> 
> Speacial thanks to all you guys for the valuable information on our forum. If somebody need any info from my experience please feel free to ask. I think beside the luck, the key factor for my fast grant is that I uploaded all required docs ASAP after lodgement, including PCC, Form 80, Form 1221, CV , medical (even before CO asked)
> 
> Again, thanks all you guys and hope all who are waiting will get the grant soon.


Congrats dear.. Amazing your grant is so quick..


----------



## itsmejai

Hi Friends,

I must thank you all for the information. I received grant on 18th Feb 2016. 

All the best for friends who are waiting. Hope you will receive soon.

Regards,
Jai.

=======================
18-Sept-2015: Submitted EOI - 189 (60 points) - Software Engineer
02-Feb-2016: Invited to apply
05-Feb-2016: Visa lodged and front loaded documents(Including Form80, PCC)
08-Feb-2016: Medicals
18-Feb-2016: Visa GRANT
15-Feb 2017: IED


----------



## go2aus

Congratz itsmejai ......Super fast grant.....Congratz again....


----------



## Heywb

itsmejai said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I must thank you all for the information. I received grant on 18th Feb 2016.
> 
> All the best for friends who are waiting. Hope you will receive soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Jai.
> 
> =======================
> 18-Sept-2015: Submitted EOI - 189 (60 points) - Software Engineer
> 02-Feb-2016: Invited to apply
> 05-Feb-2016: Visa lodged and front loaded documents(Including Form80, PCC)
> 08-Feb-2016: Medicals
> 18-Feb-2016: Visa GRANT
> 15-Feb 2017: IED



Wow, very Quick, Whats the secret behind this  Are you currently working in Australlia ?


----------



## Rohit_IND

itsmejai said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I must thank you all for the information. I received grant on 18th Feb 2016.
> 
> All the best for friends who are waiting. Hope you will receive soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Jai.
> 
> =======================
> 18-Sept-2015: Submitted EOI - 189 (60 points) - Software Engineer
> 02-Feb-2016: Invited to apply
> 05-Feb-2016: Visa lodged and front loaded documents(Including Form80, PCC)
> 08-Feb-2016: Medicals
> 18-Feb-2016: Visa GRANT
> 15-Feb 2017: IED


Congrats Jai. You are really lucky to have such a quick grant, just within 10 days, it seems it was a direct grant for you, No co contact before asking for any further documents. Can you also confirm your DIBP office.

Wish you good luck with your future endeavors.


----------



## rami3400

*Registering to the thread*

Hi.

I lodged my visa on 17 February 2016. Waiting for a contact from the CO to go for the PCC and medicals.

Good Luck everyone


----------



## JAN84

itsmejai said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I must thank you all for the information. I received grant on 18th Feb 2016.
> 
> All the best for friends who are waiting. Hope you will receive soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Jai.
> 
> =======================
> 18-Sept-2015: Submitted EOI - 189 (60 points) - Software Engineer
> 02-Feb-2016: Invited to apply
> 05-Feb-2016: Visa lodged and front loaded documents(Including Form80, PCC)
> 08-Feb-2016: Medicals
> 18-Feb-2016: Visa GRANT
> 15-Feb 2017: IED


Quick Quick Quick.. Enjoy mate


----------



## Patriot

Got my grant today guys. I have been so quite on this forum so far, but thx for everyone who shared thoughts and ideas to help and support others.
Good luck to everyone


----------



## jamis

Congratz AnhNgo..

Thanks for sharing your experience and tips.
It would be really beneficial to all of us, If you could list down all the documents you have submitted while lodging your application.





AnhNgo said:


> Hi guys, I just got my grant today after 11 days from lodgement. Super amazing and surprising !!!! My timeline as below signature.
> 
> Speacial thanks to all you guys for the valuable information on our forum. If somebody need any info from my experience please feel free to ask. I think beside the luck, the key factor for my fast grant is that I uploaded all required docs ASAP after lodgement, including PCC, Form 80, Form 1221, CV , medical (even before CO asked)
> 
> Again, thanks all you guys and hope all who are waiting will get the grant soon.


----------



## JAN84

Patriot said:


> Got my grant today guys. I have been so quite on this forum so far, but thx for everyone who shared thoughts and ideas to help and support others.
> Good luck to everyone


Dear Patriot,
Congratulations. Please share your timeline.


----------



## Patriot

JAN84 said:


> Dear Patriot,
> Congratulations. Please share your timeline.


For some reason, it says I cannot have a signature. Do you know why?


----------



## Rohit_IND

Patriot said:


> Got my grant today guys. I have been so quite on this forum so far, but thx for everyone who shared thoughts and ideas to help and support others.
> Good luck to everyone


Congrats patriot. Good luck. Can you please share your timelines.&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Patriot

I can share here anyways.

IELTS: 8-Oct-2015 R:6.5 W:6.5 L:8 S:8 
EA Outcome: 29- Oct-2015
EOI: 3- Nov-2015
Invitation: 8-Jan-2016
Lodge: 9-Jan-2016
CO Contact: 4-FEb-2016
Grant: 24-Feb-2016


----------



## JAN84

Patriot said:


> For some reason, it says I cannot have a signature. Do you know why?


you can add your signature in your profile or else you can reply the post with your
timeline


----------



## Patriot

JAN84 said:


> you can add your signature in your profile or else you can reply the post with your
> timeline


Just did it


----------



## birju_aussie

Hi Guys,

A quick question. Do we need sign the form 80 and upload it on the immi website? Or can I just fill the details in pdf and upload the same pdf on the site?


----------



## Patriot

birju_aussie said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A quick question. Do we need sign the form 80 and upload it on the immi website? Or can I just fill the details in pdf and upload the same pdf on the site?


Yes, you need to sign it indeed if you seek a direct grant for you and anyone above 18 years old travelling with you. you can upload the electronic PDF and just sign and scan the signature paper. Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## Rohit_IND

Patriot said:


> I can share here anyways.
> 
> IELTS: 8-Oct-2015 R:6.5 W:6.5 L:8 S:8
> EA Outcome: 29- Oct-2015
> EOI: 3- Nov-2015
> Invitation: 8-Jan-2016
> Lodge: 9-Jan-2016
> CO Contact: 4-FEb-2016
> Grant: 24-Feb-2016


Thanks for sharing this patriot, it was quick for you. I guess one mantra to get a quick grant is to share all docs before the first CO contact, immediately after the lodging the visa. ..Good luck &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Patriot

Rohit_IND said:


> Thanks for sharing this patriot, it was quick for you. I guess one mantra to get a quick grant is to share all docs before the first CO contact, immediately after the lodging the visa. ..Good luck &#55357;&#56842;


True. Was about 45 days exactly. You need to upload Form 80 specifically and sign it if you want a direct grant. And it could be actually much quicker than what you think

Time goes so slow before grant anyways. But good luck for you as well. & I managed to write down the signature now, I hope it is shown


----------



## DrWho

AnhNgo said:


> Hi guys, I just got my grant today after 11 days from lodgement. Super amazing and surprising !!!! My timeline as below signature.
> 
> Speacial thanks to all you guys for the valuable information on our forum. If somebody need any info from my experience please feel free to ask. I think beside the luck, the key factor for my fast grant is that I uploaded all required docs ASAP after lodgement, including PCC, Form 80, Form 1221, CV , medical (even before CO asked)
> 
> Again, thanks all you guys and hope all who are waiting will get the grant soon.


Congratulations! Good luck in your new journey!!


Cheers!


----------



## Patriot

DrWho said:


> Congratulations! Good luck in your new journey!!
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats DrWho


----------



## sydk_aus

HI guys 

I received my 189 visa Grant today afternoon . 
Would like to thank the forum members all past and present whoever posted their queries and whoever answered them .Almost all of the information i have acquired is because of this forum. 

Thank you all . I hope you all get good news very soon

CHeers
Syd

Please see my signature for the timeline


----------



## DrWho

itsmejai said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I must thank you all for the information. I received grant on 18th Feb 2016.
> 
> All the best for friends who are waiting. Hope you will receive soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Jai.
> 
> =======================
> 18-Sept-2015: Submitted EOI - 189 (60 points) - Software Engineer
> 02-Feb-2016: Invited to apply
> 05-Feb-2016: Visa lodged and front loaded documents(Including Form80, PCC)
> 08-Feb-2016: Medicals
> 18-Feb-2016: Visa GRANT
> 15-Feb 2017: IED


Congratulations buddy!

All the best!


----------



## Rachna188

Yes , exactly. My Health Declaration is only to be used in case the visa application is not lodged. So basically you created the ImmiAccount before lodging the visa application, right?




AnhNgo said:


> Thanks Rachna, my case is a bit different. Since my PCC from VN took 1 month to be issued so I planned ahead to arrange medical using My Health Declaration before lodging the visa. Then I lodged on 13/02 and update with PCC just yesterday 23/02 and got the grant today. You should not use My Health Declaration if already lodged the visa, the lodging application will you the HAP ID instead.


----------



## AnhNgo

Rachna188 said:


> Yes , exactly. My Health Declaration is only to be used in case the visa application is not lodged. So basically you created the ImmiAccount before lodging the visa application, right?


Yes, I created the account a while ago for my previous visa.


----------



## DrWho

Patriot said:


> Got my grant today guys. I have been so quite on this forum so far, but thx for everyone who shared thoughts and ideas to help and support others.
> Good luck to everyone


Congratulations on you grants.

It seems like people get grants in batch, have you guys noticed? No one said about grant for some days, then we have a few at once ...

Have a safe journey!!!


----------



## JAN84

sydk_aus said:


> HI guys
> 
> I received my 189 visa Grant today afternoon .
> Would like to thank the forum members all past and present whoever posted their queries and whoever answered them .Almost all of the information i have acquired is because of this forum.
> 
> Thank you all . I hope you all get good news very soon
> 
> CHeers
> Syd
> 
> Please see my signature for the timeline


Congrats..


----------



## Patriot

Looks like they cleared a lot today. Good luck for everyone who got his grant.


----------



## JAN84

Patriot said:


> Congrats DrWho


Yeah now i can see your signature


----------



## Rohit_IND

Patriot said:


> True. Was about 45 days exactly. You need to upload Form 80 specifically and sign it if you want a direct grant. And it could be actually much quicker than what you think
> 
> Time goes so slow before grant anyways. But good luck for you as well. & I managed to write down the signature now, I hope it is shown


Thanks for your wishes dear. And no the signature isn't visible still. I am facing the same problem too. Have save my signature but not visible on my posts. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## AnhNgo

Thanks for all the kind words guys. 




jamis said:


> Congratz AnhNgo..
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience and tips.
> It would be really beneficial to all of us, If you could list down all the documents you have submitted while lodging your application.


Thanks Jamis. I think the documents vary from case to case so the best thing is to check by using the checklist below. And remember to include form 80, form 1221, CV as well to avoid CO request so that you have the best chance to get a fast grant.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


----------



## Rohit_IND

sydk_aus said:


> HI guys
> 
> I received my 189 visa Grant today afternoon .
> Would like to thank the forum members all past and present whoever posted their queries and whoever answered them .Almost all of the information i have acquired is because of this forum.
> 
> Thank you all . I hope you all get good news very soon
> 
> CHeers
> Syd
> 
> Please see my signature for the timeline


Congrats Syd..just 10 days. You are really lucky. Surprisingly I am seeing 4-5 visa grants today all visas lodged In Feb. Seems like they have forgotten the Jan ppl &#55357;&#56842;. But we are really happy for you. Congrats once again. Good luck


----------



## vikaschandra

itsmejai said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I must thank you all for the information. I received grant on 18th Feb 2016.
> 
> All the best for friends who are waiting. Hope you will receive soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Jai.
> 
> =======================
> 18-Sept-2015: Submitted EOI - 189 (60 points) - Software Engineer
> 02-Feb-2016: Invited to apply
> 05-Feb-2016: Visa lodged and front loaded documents(Including Form80, PCC)
> 08-Feb-2016: Medicals
> 18-Feb-2016: Visa GRANT
> 15-Feb 2017: IED


Congratulations that was pretty fast


----------



## Digvijayl

Congratulations to everyone who recieved grants, its really motivating to see people recieving grants but a bit scary also, making you feel that your case has some issues. I was contacted by the CO on 2nd feb, asking for medicals and pte result to be sent to him, but still waiting for the grant. Man its so strange. I reckon there should be a bit of transparency and real time updates on our application.

Thanks


----------



## JAN84

Rohit_IND said:


> Thanks for your wishes dear. And no the signature isn't visible still. I am facing the same problem too. Have save my signature but not visible on my posts. ��


Dear I can see Patriots signature . Check while replying in post scroll down you will find additional options just check "show your signature" Hope it will work


----------



## Patriot

JAN84 said:


> Dear I can see Patriots signature . Check while replying in post scroll down you will find additional options just check "show your signature" Hope it will work


Yes, mine is shown now


----------



## sfahmed

AOA

Guys wanted to know that CO has made contact and asked for few things but i want to place my case on hold till may 2016 when the baby is born.
so i do have to fulfill his request with in 28 days or not? or my case will be on hold and i can provide it may after the baby birth and resumption of my case.

Regards
Furqan


----------



## DrWho

Patriot said:


> I can share here anyways.
> 
> IELTS: 8-Oct-2015 R:6.5 W:6.5 L:8 S:8
> EA Outcome: 29- Oct-2015
> EOI: 3- Nov-2015
> Invitation: 8-Jan-2016
> Lodge: 9-Jan-2016
> CO Contact: 4-FEb-2016
> Grant: 24-Feb-2016


Hi Patriot,

Did the CO request for any documents or you just got a notification that your application is being assessed (direct grant)?

Thanks!!


----------



## DrWho

Patriot said:


> Congrats DrWho


I did not get a grant yet ... but thanks anyway =)


----------



## DrWho

sydk_aus said:


> HI guys
> 
> I received my 189 visa Grant today afternoon .
> Would like to thank the forum members all past and present whoever posted their queries and whoever answered them .Almost all of the information i have acquired is because of this forum.
> 
> Thank you all . I hope you all get good news very soon
> 
> CHeers
> Syd
> 
> Please see my signature for the timeline


Congratulations mate!! Good luck!!!


----------



## sameer4oz

Hi all,

I had lodged the application on 11th Feb and CO contacted today asking for Medicals. As we are expecting our second child in August, we need to notify the CO. Even if we are fine with the xray, our case would go onhold as India is listed under high risk for TB. 

Can I update the CO directly or do they take input only from the doctor?
Should i be doing the medicals of rest of us or wait till the baby is born and do altogether?
Basically, should i be scheduling the appointment for medical test now?

Bit confused on the process.

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## Tarun1410

Dear All,

Quick Queries :

1. Form 80 : Under the travel details, I have mentioned 2 entries for leisure travel/Holiday for 5 days each.

do I need to enter similar details in the above section - Addresses for past 10 years? I mean 5 days with hotel address??or can I skip that?

2. Form 80- for the employment section. do I need to write only one record per company. or should I Split it designation wise?? for my Work reference I have current designation, however when I joined, I was on different designation but same roles and responsibilities.

Thank You so Much


----------



## Unswer

Patriot said:


> I can share here anyways.
> 
> IELTS: 8-Oct-2015 R:6.5 W:6.5 L:8 S:8
> EA Outcome: 29- Oct-2015
> EOI: 3- Nov-2015
> Invitation: 8-Jan-2016
> Lodge: 9-Jan-2016
> CO Contact: 4-FEb-2016
> Grant: 24-Feb-2016


Congrats mate. What kind of document did your CO ask for from you before grant? Thanks


----------



## sameer4oz

Patriot said:


> Yes, mine is shown now


Congrats Patriot. Could you share your Initial Entry Date?


----------



## sahmedraza

Dear all

I need guidance about NT sponsorship. Please provide me a little detail procedure of getting invitation from State.

Hope to hear you guys back soon.

Regards


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

All, 

Posting my update - Filed my 189 Visa Application today, going for PCC on Friday, thereafter would be Medicals in next week - once I get PCC stamped through, to take my Original Passport along for Medicals.

Any idea how much time it takes for PCC - Present and Passport address same for years! No change at all.

Thanks!


----------



## CharS

Hi All,

Just need a bit of guidance regarding approximate timelines. I was assigned a case officer on 11/02/2016 requesting additional documents for employment and my medical. When getting it all together I saw that the one employer details I submitted were incorrect and submitted a Form 1023 and supporting documents for proof of employment and that error was an honest oversight. This was submitted 12/02/2016. My agent says I must wait for the outcome before doing the medical.

I still haven't heard anything from the case officer and I am starting to worry this delay in doing the medical will have negative drawbacks. 

Any advise as to how much longer you think I will be waiting for an answer from the case officer?


----------



## bharathi039

Ashutosh Mehta said:


> All,
> 
> Posting my update - Filed my 189 Visa Application today, going for PCC on Friday, thereafter would be Medicals in next week - once I get PCC stamped through, to take my Original Passport along for Medicals.
> 
> Any idea how much time it takes for PCC - Present and Passport address same for years! No change at all.
> 
> Thanks!


May be a day or two.. Not more than that..  (in case there is no police verification needed)


----------



## rishishabby

Ashutosh Mehta said:


> All,
> 
> Posting my update - Filed my 189 Visa Application today, going for PCC on Friday, thereafter would be Medicals in next week - once I get PCC stamped through, to take my Original Passport along for Medicals.
> 
> Any idea how much time it takes for PCC - Present and Passport address same for years! No change at all.
> 
> Thanks!


Wish you all the best Ashutosh! You will get the PCC on the same day of your appointment provided the present and passport address are same.
Thanks,
Rishi


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

Thanks Rishi and Bharathi, I don't see a reason for Police Verification - as I got my passport renewed in July 15 only (its not been more than an year + no change in address at all). 

better the sooner!!


----------



## kevin_acct

Hello experts.
Please assist.

I lodged my visa 190 on 28th jan 2016. CO contacted on 22nd Feb 2016 and asked for Form 80. I have uploaded the same on 24th Feb 2016. 

Is it done? I mean is there anything else I need to do like to contact CO or send Form 80 via Email..

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b

Congrats guys with your grants!)))


----------



## rishishabby

Ashutosh Mehta said:


> Thanks Rishi and Bharathi, I don't see a reason for Police Verification - as I got my passport renewed in July 15 only (its not been more than an year + no change in address at all).
> 
> better the sooner!!


Dont worry you will definitely get it on the same day 

Thanks,
Rishi


----------



## Romrio

Need URGENT response from forum members:

A CO requested for form 80, 1221 and PCC for myself and spouse on Feb 1 2016. My agent submitted the docs today and sent me an intimation that he has done so.
However I am also secretly tracking my application which I have imported in my own immiaccount. The status is still at 'information requested' and the Information Provided button is still displaying/active, though the agent has indeed uploaded the requested docs (form 80, 1221 and PCC).

I am now assuming that either the agent didn't click on Info Provided button OR he did but the system still hasn't updated the status which is why I am still seeing the info requested status. Which one is the more likely scenario?

Also, what do you suggest I do in this case?
Should I:
1. click on the button myself before the deadline passes? (if the button is not pressed before the deadline, will it have a impact on my timeline? and will the system mess up the application if two accounts (agent's and my own) make changes to it?)
2. ask the agent to click on the button? (although I am not sure what agent immiaccount's interface looks like and whether it has that button at all!)
3. let it go i.e. leave the button as it is, assuming the CO will come back to my case anyway after the deadline passes.


----------



## Doniv

I feel (2) is a good option. system disables the "information provided" option immediately after. Call your agent!


----------



## bharathi039

kevin_acct said:


> Hello experts.
> Please assist.
> 
> I lodged my visa 190 on 28th jan 2016. CO contacted on 22nd Feb 2016 and asked for Form 80. I have uploaded the same on 24th Feb 2016.
> 
> Is it done? I mean is there anything else I need to do like to contact CO or send Form 80 via Email..
> 
> Thanks.


Have you clicked 'Information Provided' button in your application? If yes, thats it.. Just relax back and your grant is on its way!!


----------



## noorulla

Hi Expats

Please help me in filling form 1221

Wife Form 1221 :
Q3 : Name in your own language or script ? do I have to write in regional language script ?
Q9 : Citizenship , Date granted ? By birth only one nationality, should I give my date of birth under date granted?
Q18: if you are outside Australia give details of your intended arrival ? 
Q19: Intended date of departure ?
Q20: Give details of any intended stop overs on your way to Australia?
Q21: Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure from Australia?

shall i leave these questions blank, as i don't know when i may get visa and when will I travel/return.


Q22: Are you fully funding your trip ?

Should I give as yes ( I paid the fee for my wife) or no and give all my details under the person who is funding.

Part i - Details of your journey to australia

Q34: only complete the sections relevant to you. 
if you have applied for a migration visa ? Should I select this option as we are applying for 189.


Part N: Additional information 
Q43 : Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research obtained once you depart australia.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Self Form 1221:

Q40,42 : Do you intend to work in Australia? 

obviously Yes, but below are the section to fill the employer and address details. what needs to fill under "Name of employer, address, type of business, occupation and duties" 
I dont have any job offer right now, I may go there and search for a job.


----------



## bharathi039

Find the answers inline.. Hope it helps!!




noorulla said:


> Hi Expats
> 
> Please help me in filling form 1221
> 
> Wife Form 1221 :
> Q3 : Name in your own language or script ? do I have to write in regional language script ?
> leave it blank
> 
> Q9 : Citizenship , Date granted ? By birth only one nationality, should I give my date of birth under date granted?
> Yes. Give your DOB
> 
> Q18: if you are outside Australia give details of your intended arrival ?
> leave it blank
> 
> Q19: Intended date of departure ?
> leave it blank
> 
> Q20: Give details of any intended stop overs on your way to Australia?
> leave it blank
> 
> Q21: Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure from Australia?
> leave it blank
> 
> shall i leave these questions blank, as i don't know when i may get visa and when will I travel/return.
> 
> 
> Q22: Are you fully funding your trip ?
> Yes
> 
> Should I give as yes ( I paid the fee for my wife) or no and give all my details under the person who is funding.
> 
> Part i - Details of your journey to australia
> 
> Q34: only complete the sections relevant to you.
> if you have applied for a migration visa ? Should I select this option as we are applying for 189.
> Yes. Select 3rd check box (and go to Part L)
> 
> Part N: Additional information
> Q43 : Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research obtained once you depart australia.
> You can provide your technical expertise details in short summary and explain how you bring them all together to fulfill the Aus demand.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Self Form 1221:
> 
> Q40,42 : Do you intend to work in Australia?
> 
> obviously Yes, but below are the section to fill the employer and address details. what needs to fill under "Name of employer, address, type of business, occupation and duties"
> I dont have any job offer right now, I may go there and search for a job.
> Answer YES for 40. But, dont select anything under 42 as it comes under Section M. You just need to skip it. Leave employer details blank


----------



## vikaschandra

noorulla said:


> Hi Expats
> 
> Please help me in filling form 1221
> 
> Wife Form 1221 :
> Q3 : Name in your own language or script ? do I have to write in regional language script ?
> Q9 : Citizenship , Date granted ? By birth only one nationality, should I give my date of birth under date granted?
> Q18: if you are outside Australia give details of your intended arrival ?
> Q19: Intended date of departure ?
> Q20: Give details of any intended stop overs on your way to Australia?
> Q21: Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure from Australia?
> 
> shall i leave these questions blank, as i don't know when i may get visa and when will I travel/return.
> 
> 
> Q22: Are you fully funding your trip ?
> 
> Should I give as yes ( I paid the fee for my wife) or no and give all my details under the person who is funding.
> 
> Part i - Details of your journey to australia
> 
> Q34: only complete the sections relevant to you.
> if you have applied for a migration visa ? Should I select this option as we are applying for 189.
> 
> 
> Part N: Additional information
> Q43 : Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research obtained once you depart australia.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Self Form 1221:
> 
> Q40,42 : Do you intend to work in Australia?
> 
> obviously Yes, but below are the section to fill the employer and address details. what needs to fill under "Name of employer, address, type of business, occupation and duties"
> I dont have any job offer right now, I may go there and search for a job.


Hi Expats

Please help me in filling form 1221

Wife Form 1221 :
Q3 : Name in your own language or script ? do I have to write in regional language script ? 
* Yes write it in your regional language
Q9 : Citizenship , Date granted ? By birth only one nationality, should I give my date of birth under date granted?
* Yes since it is by birth you can give DOB
Q18: if you are outside Australia give details of your intended arrival ? 
Q19: Intended date of departure ?
Q20: Give details of any intended stop overs on your way to Australia?
Q21: Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure from Australia?

shall i leave these questions blank, as i don't know when i may get visa and when will I travel/return. 
* Yes leave them blank as you do not have any details for those

Q22: Are you fully funding your trip ?

Should I give as yes ( I paid the fee for my wife) or no and give all my details under the person who is funding.

* Yes

Part i - Details of your journey to australia

Q34: only complete the sections relevant to you. 
if you have applied for a migration visa ? Should I select this option as we are applying for 189.
* Yes

Part N: Additional information 
Q43 : Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research obtained once you depart australia. 
* leave it blank as you have not mentioned any travel so far
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Self Form 1221:

Q40,42 : Do you intend to work in Australia? 
* Check Yes. You do not need to mention employer details as it is not known yet. The CO looking at the form would understand as it is gsm visa

obviously Yes, but below are the section to fill the employer and address details. what needs to fill under "Name of employer, address, type of business, occupation and duties" 
I dont have any job offer right now, I may go there and search for a job.

Note : to other senior members please do correct the information I provided if I am wrong at any part. Thank you


----------



## Abdo2020

DrWho said:


> Hi Patriot,
> 
> Did the CO request for any documents or you just got a notification that your application is being assessed (direct grant)?
> 
> Thanks!!


HELLO,
The CO normally contact for asking about forms, PCC..etc


----------



## Patriot

DrWho said:


> Hi Patriot,
> 
> Did the CO request for any documents or you just got a notification that your application is being assessed (direct grant)?
> 
> Thanks!!


Hi DrWho,
The CO contacted for Form 80 only, no more documents were requested. But originally I submitted alienist all the documents in advance already.


----------



## realwizard

noorulla said:


> Hi Expats
> 
> Please help me in filling form 1221


As bharathi039 and vikaschandra have said, but instead of leaving fields blank I would state "NOT KNOWN" or "NOT APPLICABLE" / "N/A", as appropriate, to show that you did not miss the question by mistake.


----------



## shjayant

Hi everyone,

I was a silent spectator in this forum since a couple of weeks. I came to know about this forum only after I lodged visa and submitted all my docs. Nevertheless, I came to know many things from you all. I got my grant today. Below is my timeline

24 May 2015 - ACS Applied - 261313 (Software Engineer) 60 points
IELTS (L8.5, R8.5, W7.5, S7.5 - O8.0)
29 May 2015 - +ve Skill Assessment ACS
EOI - 29 May 2015
Invited - 4 Dec 2015
Visa Lodged - 7 Jan 2016
CO Contact - 19 Jan 2016 (asked Medical, PCC and Form 80)
Medical - 21 Jan, cleared 24 Jan
PCC - 24 Jan
Requested Docs Uploaded - 27th Jan
Grant - 25th Feb 2016


----------



## sameer4oz

shjayant said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was a silent spectator in this forum since a couple of weeks. I came to know about this forum only after I lodged visa and submitted all my docs. Nevertheless, I came to know many things from you all. I got my grant today. Below is my timeline
> 
> 24 May 2015 - ACS Applied - 261313 (Software Engineer) 60 points
> IELTS (L8.5, R8.5, W7.5, S7.5 - O8.0)
> 29 May 2015 - +ve Skill Assessment ACS
> EOI - 29 May 2015
> Invited - 4 Dec 2015
> Visa Lodged - 7 Jan 2016
> CO Contact - 19 Jan 2016 (asked Medical, PCC and Form 80)
> Medical - 21 Jan, cleared 24 Jan
> PCC - 24 Jan
> Requested Docs Uploaded - 27th Jan
> Grant - 25th Feb 2016


Congratulations.. Do you mind sharing your IED?


----------



## rahulnair

realwizard said:


> As bharathi039 and vikaschandra have said, but instead of leaving fields blank I would state "NOT KNOWN" or "NOT APPLICABLE" / "N/A", as appropriate, to show that you did not miss the question by mistake.


I wouldn't do that. The form clearly states NOT to use NA anywhere.


----------



## abhipunjabi

Hi All,

Need help.
For 261313 if we file EOI with 60 points by Mid of March, are there any chances of getting invite in 22nd March round. Only 15% availability is left for 261313 for year 2015-16.
Till which date 261313 applications are clear for 60 points?

DIBP website states:

Due to high levels of demand, the below three occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year:
•ICT Business and System Analysts 
•Software and Applications Programmers
•Accountants.

What exactly do they mean by pro rata basis here?

Thanks in advance for your help.

Regards.


----------



## shjayant

sameer4oz said:


> Congratulations.. Do you mind sharing your IED?


sure... IED : 24 Jan 2017


----------



## vikaschandra

shjayant said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was a silent spectator in this forum since a couple of weeks. I came to know about this forum only after I lodged visa and submitted all my docs. Nevertheless, I came to know many things from you all. I got my grant today. Below is my timeline
> 
> 24 May 2015 - ACS Applied - 261313 (Software Engineer) 60 points
> IELTS (L8.5, R8.5, W7.5, S7.5 - O8.0)
> 29 May 2015 - +ve Skill Assessment ACS
> EOI - 29 May 2015
> Invited - 4 Dec 2015
> Visa Lodged - 7 Jan 2016
> CO Contact - 19 Jan 2016 (asked Medical, PCC and Form 80)
> Medical - 21 Jan, cleared 24 Jan
> PCC - 24 Jan
> Requested Docs Uploaded - 27th Jan
> Grant - 25th Feb 2016


Congratulations Shjayant see my timeline close very close hope my turn come soon too. Best wishes for your future


----------



## shjayant

thanks... and hopefully very soon...


----------



## Rohit_IND

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Shjayant see my timeline close very close hope my turn come soon too. Best wishes for your future


Same here vikaschandra, hope our turn Is coming soon. Good luck


----------



## gaus

shjayant said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was a silent spectator in this forum since a couple of weeks. I came to know about this forum only after I lodged visa and submitted all my docs. Nevertheless, I came to know many things from you all. I got my grant today. Below is my timeline
> 
> 24 May 2015 - ACS Applied - 261313 (Software Engineer) 60 points
> IELTS (L8.5, R8.5, W7.5, S7.5 - O8.0)
> 29 May 2015 - +ve Skill Assessment ACS
> EOI - 29 May 2015
> Invited - 4 Dec 2015
> Visa Lodged - 7 Jan 2016
> CO Contact - 19 Jan 2016 (asked Medical, PCC and Form 80)
> Medical - 21 Jan, cleared 24 Jan
> PCC - 24 Jan
> Requested Docs Uploaded - 27th Jan
> Grant - 25th Feb 2016


Congratulations!


Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## JAN84

shjayant said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was a silent spectator in this forum since a couple of weeks. I came to know about this forum only after I lodged visa and submitted all my docs. Nevertheless, I came to know many things from you all. I got my grant today. Below is my timeline
> 
> 24 May 2015 - ACS Applied - 261313 (Software Engineer) 60 points
> IELTS (L8.5, R8.5, W7.5, S7.5 - O8.0)
> 29 May 2015 - +ve Skill Assessment ACS
> EOI - 29 May 2015
> Invited - 4 Dec 2015
> Visa Lodged - 7 Jan 2016
> CO Contact - 19 Jan 2016 (asked Medical, PCC and Form 80)
> Medical - 21 Jan, cleared 24 Jan
> PCC - 24 Jan
> Requested Docs Uploaded - 27th Jan
> Grant - 25th Feb 2016


Congrats dear. Can you tell us your grant from "GSM Brisbane" or "GSM Adelaide"
Check my timeline hope my grant is nearby as well..


----------



## Jaz2804

what is IED???


----------



## vikaschandra

Jaz2804 said:


> what is IED???


Initial Entry Date (The first entry to Australia has to be made before this date)


----------



## simpsonaj

Hi All,

I've been watching this thread too so thanks for everyone's inputs - it's really useful!

My application was submitted on Tuesday. See my signature for timeline.

Thanks and good luck everyone!


----------



## shjayant

gaus said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


thanks gaus... hope you guys get it soon...


----------



## shjayant

JAN84 said:


> Congrats dear. Can you tell us your grant from "GSM Brisbane" or "GSM Adelaide"
> Check my timeline hope my grant is nearby as well..


thanks jan84... it's from GSM Adelaide... must be on the way... hope u guys will get it very soon...


----------



## vikaschandra

Rohit_IND said:


> Same here vikaschandra, hope our turn Is coming soon. Good luck


Yes Rohit hopefully we shall get our grants soon


----------



## krish4aus

Hi Friends,

I have been in same company for past 8+ yrs but was deputed onsite. As per my pay slip the title is X but role mentioned in my Thailand contract is Y. I have mentioned in EOI as X.
On the contrary, for the other country assignment I have mentioned as Technical Consultant in EOI which was my role there but my pay slip reads as Y. 
Will it create any problem? What should I mention in my visa form.


----------



## aeebee

*Finally!!!*

Praise the Lord!
We just received our grants at around 1pm (+8GMT) today!
Have been checking at least 10 times a day and now the wait is finally over.
Funny how the urge to call DIBP was extra strong today.
Over the moon now, really.
Here's hoping everybody out there gets their grants real quick.
YNWA!


----------



## rami3400

Congratulation!


----------



## JAN84

aeebee said:


> Praise the Lord!
> We just received our grants at around 1pm (+8GMT) today!
> Have been checking at least 10 times a day and now the wait is finally over.
> Funny how the urge to call DIBP was extra strong today.
> Over the moon now, really.
> Here's hoping everybody out there gets their grants real quick.
> YNWA!


Congrats aeebee. Wish you all the best .


----------



## abhipunjabi

Repost:

Please respond

Hi All,

Need help.
For 261313 if we file EOI with 60 points by Mid of March, are there any chances of getting invite in 22nd March round. Only 15% availability is left for 261313 for year 2015-16.
Till which date 261313 applications are clear for 60 points?

DIBP website states:

Due to high levels of demand, the below three occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year:
•ICT Business and System Analysts
•Software and Applications Programmers
•Accountants.

What exactly do they mean by pro rata basis here?

Thanks in advance for your help.

Regards.


----------



## Rohit_IND

*received my grant today*

Originally Posted by Rohit_IND View Post 
Hi friends.

By the Grace of Almighty we have received our Grant today. We are really happy. We our on our way to work not sure what to do. Our first date of entry is July 26th 2016. Which is a bit early I know. Suddenly it seems we have so less time. Thanks all, this forum really helped us to get over the anxiety of waiting for the grant. I joined the forum only a week back, seems your best wishes worked.

Feel free to reach out to me in case I can be of any help in your journey.

My timelines
20th Dec - invite received
5th Jan visa applied along with PCC 
7th Jan - completed medicals
12th Jan medicals uploaded
20th Jan first co contact
20th Jan co requested for more docs
Docs uploaded between 26th Jan nd 31st Jan
25th Jan Grant received
before 26th July 2016


----------



## bharathi039

Rohit_IND said:


> Originally Posted by Rohit_IND View Post
> Hi friends.
> 
> By the Grace of Almighty we have received our Grant today. We are really happy. We our on our way to work not sure what to do. Our first date of entry is July 26th 2016. Which is a bit early I know. Suddenly it seems we have so less time. Thanks all, this forum really helped us to get over the anxiety of waiting for the grant. I joined the forum only a week back, seems your best wishes worked.
> 
> Feel free to reach out to me in case I can be of any help in your journey.
> 
> My timelines
> 20th Dec - invite received
> 5th Jan visa applied along with PCC
> 7th Jan - completed medicals
> 12th Jan medicals uploaded
> 20th Jan first co contact
> 20th Jan co requested for more docs
> Docs uploaded between 26th Jan nd 31st Jan
> 25th Jan Grant received
> before 26th July 2016


Hello Rohit, 

Congrats for your grant and all the best for your next endeavors. By the way, do you know the reason why your IED is so close? May I ask you when did you get your PCC??


----------



## guru80

Rohit_IND said:


> Originally Posted by Rohit_IND View Post
> Hi friends.
> 
> By the Grace of Almighty we have received our Grant today. We are really happy. We our on our way to work not sure what to do. Our first date of entry is July 26th 2016. Which is a bit early I know. Suddenly it seems we have so less time. Thanks all, this forum really helped us to get over the anxiety of waiting for the grant. I joined the forum only a week back, seems your best wishes worked.
> 
> Feel free to reach out to me in case I can be of any help in your journey.
> 
> My timelines
> 20th Dec - invite received
> 5th Jan visa applied along with PCC
> 7th Jan - completed medicals
> 12th Jan medicals uploaded
> 20th Jan first co contact
> 20th Jan co requested for more docs
> Docs uploaded between 26th Jan nd 31st Jan
> 25th Jan Grant received
> before 26th July 2016


Congrats Rohit!!! enjoy you day


----------



## guru80

aeebee said:


> Praise the Lord!
> We just received our grants at around 1pm (+8GMT) today!
> Have been checking at least 10 times a day and now the wait is finally over.
> Funny how the urge to call DIBP was extra strong today.
> Over the moon now, really.
> Here's hoping everybody out there gets their grants real quick.
> YNWA!


Congrats!!


----------



## vikaschandra

aeebee said:


> Praise the Lord!
> We just received our grants at around 1pm (+8GMT) today!
> Have been checking at least 10 times a day and now the wait is finally over.
> Funny how the urge to call DIBP was extra strong today.
> Over the moon now, really.
> Here's hoping everybody out there gets their grants real quick.
> YNWA!


Congratulations aeebee. Best wishes


----------



## rahulnair

Grants issued for visa applications around 6/7 Jan. Vikas gear up... It's getting nearer... Every passing second! 

#goosebumps


----------



## bhuiyena

aeebee said:


> Praise the Lord!
> We just received our grants at around 1pm (+8GMT) today!
> Have been checking at least 10 times a day and now the wait is finally over.
> Funny how the urge to call DIBP was extra strong today.
> Over the moon now, really.
> Here's hoping everybody out there gets their grants real quick.
> YNWA!


Congratulations!!


----------



## vikaschandra

rahulnair said:


> Grants issued for visa applications around 6/7 Jan. Vikas gear up... It's getting nearer... Every passing second!
> 
> #goosebumps



Thanks Rahul.. looking forward to it... keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## andreyx108b

Congrats to all who got their grants!)


----------



## Onshore

Visa lodged on 15/2/2016 PCC medical form 80 submitted 18/2/2016 how long it may take in current situation?


----------



## andreyx108b

Onshore said:


> Visa lodged on 15/2/2016 PCC medical form 80 submitted 18/2/2016 how long it may take in current situation?


For onshore anything between 10 days and... Well usually 2-6 weeks.


----------



## Rohit_IND

bharathi039 said:


> Hello Rohit,
> 
> Congrats for your grant and all the best for your next endeavors. By the way, do you know the reason why your IED is so close? May I ask you when did you get your PCC??


Hi bhatathi

I don't know the exact reason. But just a wild guess. The TST test for my 7yrs old was not satisfactory as per their standard. They did the chest x-ray to be doubly sure. Which was 100% ok. They say kids at time scratch at TST area ND it gets swollen and may give inaccurate result. On top of that our co asked us to sign health undertaking for my kid. Not sure if this is the reason for IED with in 5months


----------



## bharathi039

Rohit_IND said:


> Hi bhatathi
> 
> I don't know the exact reason. But just a wild guess. The TST test for my 7yrs old was not satisfactory as per their standard. They did the chest x-ray to be doubly sure. Which was 100% ok. They say kids at time scratch at TST area ND it gets swollen and may give inaccurate result. On top of that our co asked us to sign health undertaking for my kid. Not sure if this is the reason for IED with in 5months


Thanks for your reply. Yes.. It likely looks like a reason for early IED.


----------



## Patriot

andreyx108b said:


> For onshore anything between 10 days and... Well usually 2-6 weeks.


Hi Andreyx108b, would you let me know what is the difference between onshore and offshore while granting the visa, I remember I did not specify any but I had offshore. What does that mean?

Thx


----------



## realwizard

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need help.
> For 261313 if we file EOI with 60 points by Mid of March, are there any chances of getting invite in 22nd March round. Only 15% availability is left for 261313 for year 2015-16.
> Till which date 261313 applications are clear for 60 points?
> 
> DIBP website states:
> 
> Due to high levels of demand, the below three occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year:
> •ICT Business and System Analysts
> •Software and Applications Programmers
> •Accountants.
> 
> What exactly do they mean by pro rata basis here?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> Regards.


My understanding is that the remaining annual quota is split up evenly among the remaining invitation rounds. In each round, only this smaller amount of places is allocated. This may result in a higher minimum passing score to be invited in each round. This is how the minimum score for accountants was 70 for several months.


----------



## andreyx108b

Patriot said:


> Hi Andreyx108b, would you let me know what is the difference between onshore and offshore while granting the visa, I remember I did not specify any but I had offshore. What does that mean? Thx


 If you are in Australia - onshore, anywhere else - offshore


----------



## realwizard

rahulnair said:


> I wouldn't do that. The form clearly states NOT to use NA anywhere.


Strange, I'm not seeing it in the form. However, form 80 specifically suggests to put "N/A" in some places.


----------



## Digvijayl

realwizard said:


> Strange, I'm not seeing it in the form. However, form 80 specifically suggests to put "N/A" in some places.


Hey real wizard, your timeline is exactly similar to mine, what did CO request from you? Is your CO's name Shaun?

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

N/a ir not n/a if the information is critical and applies to you you have to answer. Otherwise both would work.


----------



## akshay10

Good afternoon Everyone,
I have been following this forum for quite some time but never posted. Reading this forum has helped me cope with my anxiety or my visa. The last few days I have been reading posts of people who were contacted by the CO around the same time as I was contacted and it makes me feel better seeing these people getting their grants this week. I am extremely hopeful that I get mine soon too. 

29 Sep 2015: PTE 90 Overall
10 Nov 2015: Applied for assesment
19 Nov 2015: EA Mechanical Engineer
19 Nov 2015: EOI for 189 with 65 Points
23 Nov 2015: Invitation 189
25 Dec 2015: Visa lodged ( Uploaded all documents the same day including Form 80, Form 1221, Transcripts, Indian PCC, Australian PC and Medicals)
23 Jan 2016: CO Contact asking for Australian PC ( I made a stupid mistake while providing the name)
23 Jan 2016: Applied for a new AFPC
2 Feb 2016: Uploaded a new Australian PC
Anxiously waiting since!!


----------



## akshay10

Dear shjayant,

Very happy that you got your PR. I was also contacted by the CO around the same time as yours. I hope I get my visa soon.

Regards


----------



## medrep

Hello Friends, I need your advise for my mother who is an dependent in my visa application. The case officer has asked for marriage certificate for my mother. My father is deceased and she is one of the dependents in ,my application. My dad and mom never executed any marriage certificate. I do not know what can satisfy the CO for the same. My mom has shown her old and new passports showing husband name, joint bank accounts, dads death certificate, my own passport showing both parents name. Please help me guys how can I satisfy the CO without the marriage certificate. I am unable to provide the certificate for an 40 yo marriage and know after my father is no more. Please help.


----------



## realwizard

Digvijayl said:


> Hey real wizard, your timeline is exactly similar to mine, what did CO request from you? Is your CO's name Shaun?
> 
> Thanks


CO's name is Peter. He did't request any documents, I was only informed that my application was being processed. I also got a call on Feb 10 from a local embassy asking questions about my employment history. I'm claiming points. Applying offshore btw.


----------



## realwizard

medrep said:


> Hello Friends, I need your advise for my mother who is an dependent in my visa application. The case officer has asked for marriage certificate for my mother. My father is deceased and she is one of the dependents in ,my application. My dad and mom never executed any marriage certificate. I do not know what can satisfy the CO for the same. My mom has shown her old and new passports showing husband name, joint bank accounts, dads death certificate, my own passport showing both parents name. Please help me guys how can I satisfy the CO without the marriage certificate. I am unable to provide the certificate for an 40 yo marriage and know after my father is no more. Please help.


Can you ask the authority that registered marriage to provide an extract from their records showing the marriage? Did your parents obtain other evidence e.g. receipt for payment of fees when they got married? If you cannot obtain any additional evidence, then explain to the case officer your situation, the reasons for not having the certificatr, and steps you took to try to obtain the documents.


----------



## greatwork

Hi All,

After getting ITA my designation is changed, question is Do I need to mention it while lodging visa application, what should I do? My designation changed on 1st jan and as per ACS letter whatever designation I have mentioned that is till 31st Dec. Should I mention the old designation till 31st dec only?After that should I mention my new designation? Will C/O ask for new skill assessment for then new designation? As per my old designation I have completed five years and the same is mentioned in my ACS letter .

Please suggest ,need your help


----------



## medrep

realwizard said:


> Can you ask the authority that registered marriage to provide an extract from their records showing the marriage? Did your parents obtain other evidence e.g. receipt for payment of fees when they got married? If you cannot obtain any additional evidence, then explain to the case officer your situation, the reasons for not having the certificatr, and steps you took to try to obtain the documents.


The marriage was never registered. In my country, this is very common and 40 years back no one used to register their marriages. 
Will an SD from my mother with other supportings help. Should I write an email to the CO?


----------



## itsmejai

Heywb said:


> Wow, very Quick, Whats the secret behind this  Are you currently working in Australlia ?


Thank you!!!

No, I'm an offshore applicant.

Regards,
Jai.

=======================
18-Sept-2015: Submitted EOI - 189 (60 points) - Software Engineer
02-Feb-2016: Invited to apply
05-Feb-2016: Visa lodged and front loaded documents(Including Form80, PCC)
08-Feb-2016: Medicals
18-Feb-2016: Visa GRANT
15-Feb 2017: IED


----------



## itsmejai

Rohit_IND said:


> Congrats Jai. You are really lucky to have such a quick grant, just within 10 days, it seems it was a direct grant for you, No co contact before asking for any further documents. Can you also confirm your DIBP office.
> 
> Wish you good luck with your future endeavors.


Thanks Rohit. Yeah, it's a direct grant. DIBP office: GSM Adelaide

Regards,
Jai.

=======================
18-Sept-2015: Submitted EOI - 189 (60 points) - Software Engineer
02-Feb-2016: Invited to apply
05-Feb-2016: Visa lodged and front loaded documents(Including Form80, PCC)
08-Feb-2016: Medicals
18-Feb-2016: Visa GRANT
15-Feb 2017: IED


----------



## rahulnair

realwizard said:


> Strange, I'm not seeing it in the form. However, form 80 specifically suggests to put "N/A" in some places.




Ok. Maybe I'm mistaken then


----------



## Rohit_IND

itsmejai said:


> Thanks Rohit. Yeah, it's a direct grant. DIBP office: GSM Adelaide
> 
> Regards,
> Jai.
> 
> =======================
> 18-Sept-2015: Submitted EOI - 189 (60 points) - Software Engineer
> 02-Feb-2016: Invited to apply
> 05-Feb-2016: Visa lodged and front loaded documents(Including Form80, PCC)
> 08-Feb-2016: Medicals
> 18-Feb-2016: Visa GRANT
> 15-Feb 2017: IED


Thanks Jai

I got my grant too, this morning  GSMS-Adaleide

10-Dec-2015 – PTE – L-90, R-90, S-90, W-90
14/12/2015 - EOI 75 pts.
18-Dec-2015 – Invited
5-Jan-2016 - Visa Applied
5-Jan-2016 – Docs submitted
5-Jan-2016 – PCC submitted
7-Jan-2016 - Health Assessment completed
20-Jan-2016 - Co Adelaide team allocated
20-Jan-2016 - Co requested additional docs for self (ITR and continuation of service at previous employer, wife (Proof of functional English) and kids (Birth certificates and health undertaking for one kid)
26-Jan-2016 – Submitted document.
25/02/2016 - Grant
lane: before 26th July 2016


----------



## DrWho

Rohit_IND said:


> Originally Posted by Rohit_IND View Post
> Hi friends.
> 
> By the Grace of Almighty we have received our Grant today. We are really happy. We our on our way to work not sure what to do. Our first date of entry is July 26th 2016. Which is a bit early I know. Suddenly it seems we have so less time. Thanks all, this forum really helped us to get over the anxiety of waiting for the grant. I joined the forum only a week back, seems your best wishes worked.
> 
> Feel free to reach out to me in case I can be of any help in your journey.
> 
> My timelines
> 20th Dec - invite received
> 5th Jan visa applied along with PCC
> 7th Jan - completed medicals
> 12th Jan medicals uploaded
> 20th Jan first co contact
> 20th Jan co requested for more docs
> Docs uploaded between 26th Jan nd 31st Jan
> 25th Jan Grant received
> before 26th July 2016



Congratulations! I am happy for you ...

It seems like que queue is moving (of course i think there is no queue, but lets think this way ahha)


----------



## Rohit_IND

DrWho said:


> Congratulations! I am happy for you ...
> 
> It seems like que queue is moving (of course i think there is no queue, but lets think this way ahha)


Thanks DR WHO

You remember just 2 days back I was itching to call the DIBP office when you suggested "SLOW GRANT better than NO GRant"  and you were rite about the timings its slow when you are waiting for the GRANT but now with the GRANT here this morning, and my IED being July 2016, it seems I have so much to do and so much to sort out 

Anyways wish you all the very best I am hoping you get it as soon as tomorrow 

10-Dec-2015 – PTE – L-90, R-90, S-90, W-90
14/12/2015 - EOI 75 pts.
18-Dec-2015 – Invited
5-Jan-2016 - Visa Applied
5-Jan-2016 – Docs submitted
5-Jan-2016 – PCC submitted
7-Jan-2016 - Health Assessment completed
20-Jan-2016 - Co Adelaide team allocated
20-Jan-2016 - Co requested additional docs for self (ITR and continuation of service at previous employer, wife (Proof of functional English) and kids (Birth certificates and health undertaking for one kid)
26-Jan-2016 – Submitted document.
24/02/2016 - Grant
lane: before 26th July 2016


----------



## itsmejai

Rohit_IND said:


> Thanks Jai
> 
> I got my grant too, this morning  GSMS-Adaleide
> 
> 10-Dec-2015 – PTE – L-90, R-90, S-90, W-90
> 14/12/2015 - EOI 75 pts.
> 18-Dec-2015 – Invited
> 5-Jan-2016 - Visa Applied
> 5-Jan-2016 – Docs submitted
> 5-Jan-2016 – PCC submitted
> 7-Jan-2016 - Health Assessment completed
> 20-Jan-2016 - Co Adelaide team allocated
> 20-Jan-2016 - Co requested additional docs for self (ITR and continuation of service at previous employer, wife (Proof of functional English) and kids (Birth certificates and health undertaking for one kid)
> 26-Jan-2016 – Submitted document.
> 25/02/2016 - Grant
> lane: before 26th July 2016


Congratualtions friend!!! Let's keep in touch..


----------



## DrWho

Rohit_IND said:


> Thanks DR WHO
> 
> You remember just 2 days back I was itching to call the DIBP office when you suggested "SLOW GRANT better than NO GRant"  and you were rite about the timings its slow when you are waiting for the GRANT but now with the GRANT here this morning, and my IED being July 2016, it seems I have so much to do and so much to sort out
> 
> Anyways wish you all the very best I am hoping you get it as soon as tomorrow
> 
> 10-Dec-2015 – PTE – L-90, R-90, S-90, W-90
> 14/12/2015 - EOI 75 pts.
> 18-Dec-2015 – Invited
> 5-Jan-2016 - Visa Applied
> 5-Jan-2016 – Docs submitted
> 5-Jan-2016 – PCC submitted
> 7-Jan-2016 - Health Assessment completed
> 20-Jan-2016 - Co Adelaide team allocated
> 20-Jan-2016 - Co requested additional docs for self (ITR and continuation of service at previous employer, wife (Proof of functional English) and kids (Birth certificates and health undertaking for one kid)
> 26-Jan-2016 – Submitted document.
> 24/02/2016 - Grant
> lane: before 26th July 2016



Nice =) Which city are you going to? Good luck with getting everything ready!


----------



## Rohit_IND

DrWho said:


> Nice =) Which city are you going to? Good luck with getting everything ready!



Dr WHO

Not decided yet but most likely its going to be Sydney or Melbourne, depending where our jobs take us...but I am glad that the wait is over.

Thanks for your wishes once again.

10-Dec-2015 – PTE – L-90, R-90, S-90, W-90
14/12/2015 - EOI 75 pts.
18-Dec-2015 – Invited
5-Jan-2016 - Visa Applied
5-Jan-2016 – Docs submitted
5-Jan-2016 – PCC submitted
7-Jan-2016 - Health Assessment completed
20-Jan-2016 - Co Adelaide team allocated
20-Jan-2016 - Co requested additional docs for self (ITR and continuation of service at previous employer, wife (Proof of functional English) and kids (Birth certificates and health undertaking for one kid)
26-Jan-2016 – Submitted document.
25/02/2016 - Grant

lane: before July 26 2016


----------



## rajeshrpjha

Once again coming for quick reference help.

I was about to submit my VISA application then I realised that for IELTS in EOI I have filled candidate number instead of test report form number and hence same is coming as auto populated in visa application.

Now that I know that its is TRF number i should have filled, shall i update the detail? Will it impact my visa application result?

Please help. I need to submit the application asap.


----------



## rahulnair

rajeshrpjha said:


> Once again coming for quick reference help.
> 
> I was about to submit my VISA application then I realised that for IELTS in EOI I have filled candidate number instead of test report form number and hence same is coming as auto populated in visa application.
> 
> Now that I know that its is TRF number i should have filled, shall i update the detail? Will it impact my visa application result?
> 
> Please help. I need to submit the application asap.


Please update. It will not impact your application.


----------



## rajeshrpjha

One more query. Expecting some response.

Please help here.

I know its repeated question but not getting any answers 

"Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?"

What to fill in here.
1. I have lived in Australia for 15 months (I need to fill in application)
2. I lives in Ghana for 3 months 10 days? Do i need to mention
3. I have been to saudi arabia twice on business visa for 2 months ech. Do i need to mention.


----------



## realwizard

medrep said:


> The marriage was never registered. In my country, this is very common and 40 years back no one used to register their marriages.
> Will an SD from my mother with other supportings help. Should I write an email to the CO?


Sorry, I'm not familiar with how the system works in India.

You mentioned that you have provided you mother's passports with her husband's name. So the marriage must have been registered in some way by a government authority. What authority put this information in the passports? Does a police station or passport office have this information on file? Can they provide you with a letter of confirmation / extract / any other document beside your passport?

Basically, try to think of a government authority that could confirm the marriage. You should probably print out CO's request to explain why you need it.

If you come up empty, yes, you should explain your situation to the case officer by email. If you don't get a reply, I would also upload the email message to ImmiAccount to have it there as evidence of your reply by the end of the 28-day period.


----------



## realwizard

rajeshrpjha said:


> Once again coming for quick reference help.
> 
> I was about to submit my VISA application then I realised that for IELTS in EOI I have filled candidate number instead of test report form number and hence same is coming as auto populated in visa application.
> 
> Now that I know that its is TRF number i should have filled, shall i update the detail? Will it impact my visa application result?
> 
> Please help. I need to submit the application asap.


You should be able to correct it without a problem assuming the date of the test result is before the date of effect of your EOI (i.e. that you were claiming points after you had the test results).



rajeshrpjha said:


> One more query. Expecting some response.
> 
> Please help here.
> 
> I know its repeated question but not getting any answers
> 
> "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?"
> 
> What to fill in here.
> 1. I have lived in Australia for 15 months (I need to fill in application)
> 2. I lives in Ghana for 3 months 10 days? Do i need to mention
> 3. I have been to saudi arabia twice on business visa for 2 months ech. Do i need to mention.


I haven't seen specific guidance on what criteria should apply in this question. Basically, you need to show everything other than short-term tourist or business trips. I would report all three of the above, as I don't see any harm in doing so while withholding information that you should have provided may have adverse consequences.


----------



## rajeshrpjha

realwizard said:


> You should be able to correct it without a problem assuming the date of the test result is before the date of effect of your EOI (i.e. that you were claiming points after you had the test results).
> 
> 
> I haven't seen specific guidance on what criteria should apply in this question. Basically, you need to show everything other than short-term tourist or business trips. I would report all three of the above, as I don't see any harm in doing so while withholding information that you should have provided may have adverse consequences.


Thanks for your valuable input. Thing is that for short visits to Ghana and Saudi Arabia I don't have an address. I stayed in some service apartment/hotel and now don't even recollect the name/address. Is it okay if I just write city name in address?


----------



## realwizard

rajeshrpjha said:


> Thanks for your valuable input. Thing is that for short visits to Ghana and Saudi Arabia I don't have an address. I stayed in some service apartment/hotel and now don't even recollect the name/address. Is it okay if I just write city name in address?


Are you sure you don't have this information somewhere? Perhaps in some old emails? I was able to find my old temporary addresses from 8 years ago this way, so I don't really know what alternative may be accepted by your CO.


----------



## hustaa

Hi All,

I submitted my 180 application on 13th, Feb. 2016 and CO contacted me on 24th.
She asked for 'Additional personal particulars' and 'Personal particulars for character assessment'.
I have a question regarding 'Additional personal particulars'. Below is the detail of the request.
Do I just need submit form 1221 or I also need submit a statement about 'travel detail, employment, education and CV'. Some of these are not covered by form 1221.

P*lease complete Form 1221 Additional personal particulars information. This is a

supplementary form required to support your visa application.

Please make sure that you provide the following information in full:

● travel details - please list all international travel

● employment - please give details of all employment since leaving high school

● education and trade - please give details of qualifications you have obtained,

workshops, conferences or seminars you have attended, research papers you have

published and your thesis (if undertaken).

Please be sure there are no unexplained gaps in time - if you were unemployed or studying

please list from when to when and how you were financially supported during these periods.

Please provide a full Curriculum Vitae / Resume:

● for employment - please provide date commenced, date completed, occupation, name

of employer and nature of business for each period of employment

● for study - please provide date commenced, date completed, full course name and full

course provider details for each period of study.

When sending the requested information, we accept PDF, JPEG, TIFF or BMP file formats,

although we prefer that it be in PDF format.*


----------



## mahesh.marri

He All,

I got allocated CO today and asked for "Personal particulars for character assessment".
My question is should i also submit "Form 1221".Just to make sure i submit all the docs.

THanks
Mahesh


----------



## JK684

mahesh.marri said:


> He All,
> 
> I got allocated CO today and asked for "Personal particulars for character assessment".
> My question is should i also submit "Form 1221".Just to make sure i submit all the docs.
> 
> THanks
> Mahesh


I think Form 80 alone is enough, if you dont want to take any chance, submit Form 1221 also.


----------



## ravikiran7070

*189 Visa Lodge*

Hi Guys,

I lodged my 189 visa today. Will my visa acknowledgement receipt suffice to apply for singapore pcc or will the HAP ID letter be better?

Please advise.


----------



## jamis

I know people who already got Singapore pcc just by providing acknowledgement letter. No HAP ID required. just follow the necessary instructions given on Singapore Police Force Website




ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa today. Will my visa acknowledgement receipt suffice to apply for singapore pcc or will the HAP ID letter be better?
> 
> Please advise.


----------



## Onshore

Do we have any tracking where we can get idea that till what date of visa lodge case officers have been allocated . I know it's not always true but to just get an rough idea . Immi site says 2 Jan 2016 but m sure it's not the latest dates. Any idea in forum ?


----------



## Learn

Hi Guys,

I have applied for 189 - software engineer visa on 23rd Feb 2016. 
My agent is doing all the work.
agent has not uploaded the documents.
What will be the timeframe ? when can I expect the visa arrival?


----------



## ZAQ1983

Dears,

I am biomedical engineer but Engineers Australia assessed me as plant or production engineer. Will this affect my visa process? I mentioned everything related to my work experiences as biomedical engineer in form 80 and 1221.


----------



## andreyx108b

Learn said:


> Hi Guys, I have applied for 189 - software engineer visa on 23rd Feb 2016. My agent is doing all the work. agent has not uploaded the documents. What will be the timeframe ? when can I expect the visa arrival?


Average is 75 days.


----------



## nagarajbm

Dear All,

I am happy to inform that I got VISA grant including my spouse and my kid.
Thanks to this forum members for providing lot of useful information.


Visa Type: 189 - PR
ANZSC: 261313

Timeline:
=========
PTE-A 1st Attempt: 1-Oct-2015 (L68/R90/S90/W64)
PTE-A 2nd Attempt: 22-Oct-2015 (L90/R87/S90/W90)
ACS Applied: 5-Nov-2015
Positive ACS: 9- Nov-2015
EOI (189/80 pts): 16-Nov-2015
Invitation: 23-Nov-2015
VISA Lodged: 29-Dec-2015
PCC: 6-Jan-2016
CO Assigned: 18-Jan-2016
Form 80, 1221: 25-Jan-2016
Medicals: 27-Jan-2016
Grant: 24-Feb-2016
IED: 06-Jan-2017


----------



## vikaschandra

nagarajbm said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am happy to inform that I got VISA grant including my spouse and my kid.
> Thanks to this forum members for providing lot of useful information.
> 
> 
> Visa Type: 189 - PR
> ANZSC: 261313
> 
> Timeline:
> =========
> PTE-A 1st Attempt: 1-Oct-2015 (L68/R90/S90/W64)
> PTE-A 2nd Attempt: 22-Oct-2015 (L90/R87/S90/W90)
> ACS Applied: 5-Nov-2015
> Positive ACS: 9- Nov-2015
> EOI (189/80 pts): 16-Nov-2015
> Invitation: 23-Nov-2015
> VISA Lodged: 29-Dec-2015
> PCC: 6-Jan-2016
> CO Assigned: 18-Jan-2016
> Form 80, 1221: 25-Jan-2016
> Medicals: 27-Jan-2016
> Grant: 24-Feb-2016
> IED: 06-Jan-2017


Congratulations Nagraj. Best wishes


----------



## vikaschandra

Onshore said:


> Do we have any tracking where we can get idea that till what date of visa lodge case officers have been allocated . I know it's not always true but to just get an rough idea . Immi site says 2 Jan 2016 but m sure it's not the latest dates. Any idea in forum ?


Check the link below Andrey108b (Admin) is maintaining the site. You will get information here

https://myimmitracker.com


----------



## Learn

nagarajbm said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am happy to inform that I got VISA grant including my spouse and my kid.
> Thanks to this forum members for providing lot of useful information.
> 
> 
> Visa Type: 189 - PR
> ANZSC: 261313
> 
> Timeline:
> =========
> PTE-A 1st Attempt: 1-Oct-2015 (L68/R90/S90/W64)
> PTE-A 2nd Attempt: 22-Oct-2015 (L90/R87/S90/W90)
> ACS Applied: 5-Nov-2015
> Positive ACS: 9- Nov-2015
> EOI (189/80 pts): 16-Nov-2015
> Invitation: 23-Nov-2015
> VISA Lodged: 29-Dec-2015
> PCC: 6-Jan-2016
> CO Assigned: 18-Jan-2016
> Form 80, 1221: 25-Jan-2016
> Medicals: 27-Jan-2016
> Grant: 24-Feb-2016
> IED: 06-Jan-2017


Congratulations to you.
Could you please let me know in how many days you got the grant.
I have also applied for me,spouse and kid.
Thank you


----------



## noorulla

Hi Expats

Please answer my question.

In Form 80 under family details 
Part Q : Associated people 
Q 44 and Q 45
Details to fill parents and siblings information. I dont know my parents and all siblings date of birth. what should i fill under DoB.


----------



## anoop_vn

My wife who is the primary applicant just had a verification call lasting for 10 mins, checking details of her experience, and finally was asked to send a mail through her official mail id. Any one had a similar experience here. 

Any idea what would be the next step. 

Would request any one who had a similar experience. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aeebee

jamis said:


> I know people who already got Singapore pcc just by providing acknowledgement letter. No HAP ID required. just follow the necessary instructions given on Singapore Police Force Website


As part of DIBP's "Request for More Information", you will receive a letter from the CO specifying the identities of individuals who will be required to obtain a Singapore COC (cert of clearance). You must bring this letter along together with your current passport to apply for the COC. Incidentally, when i was back at the police station a few days later to collect both my wife's and my COCs, there was a person there whose COC application was denied because he did not have the required letter from DIBP. It seems that an official document must be presented for all applications for a Singapore COC, be it for work or migration purposes. 
Hope this is helpful...


----------



## ravikiran7070

anoop_vn said:


> My wife who is the primary applicant just had a verification call lasting for 10 mins, checking details of her experience, and finally was asked to send a mail through her official mail id. Any one had a similar experience here.
> 
> Any idea what would be the next step.
> 
> Would request any one who had a similar experience.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



That's pretty wierd.. I didn't know they ask ppl to send a mail from the official id!!

I thought they call your supervisor for verification. Does she work for a startup?


----------



## anoop_vn

ravikiran7070 said:


> That's pretty wierd.. I didn't know they ask ppl to send a mail from the official id!!
> 
> I thought they call your supervisor for verification. Does she work for a startup?


Nop, she works in a IT company an MNC, quite big


----------



## DrWho

Hi,

I am happy to announce that I've got the grant today from GSM Brisbane!

I will be moving to Sydney NSW, but no date set yet.

Thank you for the company while waiting, I will keep checking this forum in case I can be of any help.

Cheers,


----------



## Digvijayl

DrWho said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am happy to announce that I've got the grant today from GSM Brisbane!
> 
> I will be moving to Sydney NSW, but no date set yet.
> 
> Thank you for the company while waiting, I will keep checking this forum in case I can be of any help.
> 
> Cheers,


Congrats man, wish you all the very best, i also lodged my visa(onshore) at the same time, had CO contact at the same time, lets see how much time it takes from here now.

Thanks


----------



## Ktoda

DrWho said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am happy to announce that I've got the grant today from GSM Brisbane!
> 
> I will be moving to Sydney NSW, but no date set yet.
> 
> Thank you for the company while waiting, I will keep checking this forum in case I can be of any help.
> 
> Cheers,


Congratulations and all the best mate


----------



## spaniant

DrWho said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am happy to announce that I've got the grant today from GSM Brisbane!
> 
> I will be moving to Sydney NSW, but no date set yet.
> 
> Thank you for the company while waiting, I will keep checking this forum in case I can be of any help.
> 
> Cheers,


Congrats Dr. Who..


----------



## rajeshrpjha

realwizard said:


> Are you sure you don't have this information somewhere? Perhaps in some old emails? I was able to find my old temporary addresses from 8 years ago this way, so I don't really know what alternative may be accepted by your CO.


Hey thanks, your lead got me to the address. I found it lying in chat history.


----------



## Rohit_IND

DrWho said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am happy to announce that I've got the grant today from GSM Brisbane!
> 
> I will be moving to Sydney NSW, but no date set yet.
> 
> Thank you for the company while waiting, I will keep checking this forum in case I can be of any help.
> 
> Cheers,



Congrats DrWho

Wish you all the best for your future endeavors, so the best wishes of people in this forum really work. Congrats :second: Finally the wait is over


----------



## nagarajbm

Learn said:


> Congratulations to you.
> Could you please let me know in how many days you got the grant.
> I have also applied for me,spouse and kid.
> Thank you



Thanks.
within 2 months I got visa (189) from the date of visa app submission including my spouse, and kid.

Next challenging task is to get job in Australia. Hope this also should go smoothly.


----------



## nagarajbm

DrWho said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am happy to announce that I've got the grant today from GSM Brisbane!
> 
> I will be moving to Sydney NSW, but no date set yet.
> 
> Thank you for the company while waiting, I will keep checking this forum in case I can be of any help.
> 
> Cheers,


Congratulations.


----------



## nagarajbm

Dear All,

As I received my visa grant (189), now I have to focus on Job search. This is the next challenging task for me. I am looking jobs on Software Engineer. Experts in this forum please suggest me how to proceed on this. Let me know any useful Aust job portals where I can update my profile.

I am planning to travel to Sydney in this year. Not finalised the date but probably by August-2016.

Thanks in-advance for the information.

Thanks,
Nagaraj


----------



## ramani127

ahmedrizk1985 said:


> Guys,
> I need you help please. How can I track my visa application if i applied through an agent??
> 
> I know that, there is a way through issuing IMMIaccount but I do not know how?!
> 
> appreciate if you can guide me or reply with a website that exp[lain that.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi,

you need to know the immi account user name and password from your agent.
then visit https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login and login with credentials to know the current stage of your application


Regards
Raman


----------



## avinash_nair

Guys, 

Is birth certificate a mandatory document while lodging visa? I somehow lost mine and it's a big pia to get a new one. Kindly advice any alternative to this.

Thanks, 
Avinash


----------



## JAN84

nagarajbm said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am happy to inform that I got VISA grant including my spouse and my kid.
> Thanks to this forum members for providing lot of useful information.
> 
> 
> Visa Type: 189 - PR
> ANZSC: 261313
> 
> Timeline:
> =========
> PTE-A 1st Attempt: 1-Oct-2015 (L68/R90/S90/W64)
> PTE-A 2nd Attempt: 22-Oct-2015 (L90/R87/S90/W90)
> ACS Applied: 5-Nov-2015
> Positive ACS: 9- Nov-2015
> EOI (189/80 pts): 16-Nov-2015
> Invitation: 23-Nov-2015
> VISA Lodged: 29-Dec-2015
> PCC: 6-Jan-2016
> CO Assigned: 18-Jan-2016
> Form 80, 1221: 25-Jan-2016
> Medicals: 27-Jan-2016
> Grant: 24-Feb-2016
> IED: 06-Jan-2017


Congrats dear Enjoy


----------



## bimaldas_bl

I don't think it is mandatory for lodging visa. I too have not uploaded my birth certificate. I have uploaded my school certificate instead.



avinash_nair said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is birth certificate a mandatory document while lodging visa? I somehow lost mine and it's a big pia to get a new one. Kindly advice any alternative to this.
> 
> Thanks,
> Avinash


----------



## JAN84

DrWho said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am happy to announce that I've got the grant today from GSM Brisbane!
> 
> I will be moving to Sydney NSW, but no date set yet.
> 
> Thank you for the company while waiting, I will keep checking this forum in case I can be of any help.
> 
> Cheers,


Congrats . Wish you all the best


----------



## realwizard

nagarajbm said:


> Dear All,
> 
> As I received my visa grant (189), now I have to focus on Job search. This is the next challenging task for me. I am looking jobs on Software Engineer. Experts in this forum please suggest me how to proceed on this. Let me know any useful Aust job portals where I can update my profile.
> 
> I am planning to travel to Sydney in this year. Not finalised the date but probably by August-2016.
> 
> Thanks in-advance for the information.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nagaraj


Have you tried SEEK?


----------



## DrWho

JAN84 said:


> Congrats . Wish you all the best


From your timeline, you might be next


----------



## stardustt07

If first co contact asks for only my PTE results to be sent from the website, how likely will it be that they'll will request for form 80 or 1221 in second CO contact? Is it common for them to request more documents or do they usually just ask for everything in the first contact?


----------



## andreyx108b

stardustt07 said:


> If first co contact asks for only my PTE results to be sent from the website, how likely will it be that they'll will request for form 80 or 1221 in second CO contact? Is it common for them to request more documents or do they usually just ask for everything in the first contact?


It happens sometimes.


----------



## Rizwan125

*OnShore 233512 Mechanical Engineer*

Onshore 233512
Application lodged 21 Jan
CO Allocated 04 Feb
CO Requested 06 Feb
Australian PCC 12 Feb
Grant ?????

Anyone with same time details ?
:juggle::juggle::juggle:

Thanks


----------



## Rizwan125

*OnShore 233512 Mechanical Engineer*

Onshore 233512
Application lodged 21 Jan
CO Allocated 04 Feb
CO Requested 06 Feb
Australian PCC 12 Feb
Grant ?????

Anyone with same time details ?
:juggle::juggle::juggle:

Thanks


----------



## rahulnair

avinash_nair said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is birth certificate a mandatory document while lodging visa? I somehow lost mine and it's a big pia to get a new one. Kindly advice any alternative to this.
> 
> Thanks,
> Avinash




It is not mandatory per se, as there are alternatives; but the CO almost always asks for it. Better to get it and upload it in one shot than delay the entire process in case of CO contact.


----------



## rahulnair

ramani127 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need to know the immi account user name and password from your agent.
> 
> 
> then visit https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login and login with credentials to know the current stage of your application
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Raman




This is not necessary. You can create your own immi account and import your application using the TRN


----------



## kawal_547

One myth broken

CO works on Saturdays.

I got my CO assigned today and received an email from her.

Signature yet to be updated as sending this via mobile.


----------



## Prasobhp

*Waiting for the grant*

I was going through this thread for some time .Congrats for all who got grant recently.
Timeline
29-10-2015 ACS Submitted
03-11-2015 ACS Positive Outcome
21-12-2015 PTE-A Attended result on 22 dec(L:73 R:87 W: 75 S: 80)
20-01-2016 EOI Submit (DOE -189) 65 Points
22-01-2016 Invitation received 
29-01-2016 Visa Lodged
02-02-2016 Doc uploaded
05-02-2016 PCC 
10-02-2016 CO contact requested for Medicals
16-02-2016 Medicals result up loaded
XX-XX-2016 Grant:fingerscrossed:


----------



## bhuiyena

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa today. Will my visa acknowledgement receipt suffice to apply for singapore pcc or will the HAP ID letter be better?
> 
> Please advise.


I applied SG PCC with my acknowledgement receipt only and I have got my letter in one week.


----------



## bharathi039

kawal_547 said:


> One myth broken
> 
> CO works on Saturdays.
> 
> I got my CO assigned today and received an email from her.
> 
> Signature yet to be updated as sending this via mobile.


Thats interesting..!! May be they were asked to work on Saturdays to clear the backlogs..!!  Btw, is it from Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## kawal_547

bharathi039 said:


> Thats interesting..!! May be they were asked to work on Saturdays to clear the backlogs..!!  Btw, is it from Adelaide or Brisbane?


It's Adelaide.

Any thoughts on as how Adelaide works?


----------



## andreyx108b

bharathi039 said:


> Thats interesting..!! May be they were asked to work on Saturdays to clear the backlogs..!!  Btw, is it from Adelaide or Brisbane?


They have been working weekend fiorvthe past 6 months (since i started monitoring) or even earlier.


----------



## bimaldas_bl

*Evidence of functional English*

When the CO asked about the evidence of functional English for my wife, I have uploaded her graduation transcript and certificate, as she has done her graduation in English Literature. Recently I read the certificate should state that the medium of instruction is English. The normal certificate does not state that explicitly, and I didn't bother much as my wife did graduation in English Literature itself. Is this going to be a problem? Anyone has any idea about this? or in similar situation?

Thanks in advance


----------



## kawal_547

Updated Status


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

bimaldas_bl said:


> When the CO asked about the evidence of functional English for my wife, I have uploaded her graduation transcript and certificate, as she has done her graduation in English Literature. Recently I read the certificate should state that the medium of instruction is English. The normal certificate does not state that explicitly, and I didn't bother much as my wife did graduation in English Literature itself. Is this going to be a problem? Anyone has any idea about this? or in similar situation?
> 
> Thanks in advance


better to get a letter mentioning that medium of instruction was english ...


----------



## bimaldas_bl

Whats your opinion on waiting till CO gets back to me? Mean time I can get the letter ready in case CO asks for it specifically. Or should I upload it anyway? Anyone else has any similar experience? 


Faraz Ahmad said:


> better to get a letter mentioning that medium of instruction was english ...


----------



## vikaschandra

bimaldas_bl said:


> Whats your opinion on waiting till CO gets back to me? Mean time I can get the letter ready in case CO asks for it specifically. Or should I upload it anyway? Anyone else has any similar experience?


I would advise you to get the letter and upload it before the CO comes back to your case cause if he/she does come back and finds the evidence provided is not adequate you might be asked to submit the document again and that ways it will just delay your case more


----------



## Vakymy

Just completed filling my visa 189 awaiting payments to submit..i have 2questions on payments
1. I saw options for a debit card yet on the forum i see claims of only credit card...if my bank allows my debit card limit can i use that?
2. What exchange rates are assumed? is this dependent on my bank or what rate can i assume?


----------



## realwizard

Vakymy said:


> Just completed filling my visa 189 awaiting payments to submit..i have 2questions on payments
> 1. I saw options for a debit card yet on the forum i see claims of only credit card...if my bank allows my debit card limit can i use that?
> 2. What exchange rates are assumed? is this dependent on my bank or what rate can i assume?


I paid with a VISA debit card. DIBP charges you in AUD and your bank does the conversion.


----------



## vikaschandra

Vakymy said:


> Just completed filling my visa 189 awaiting payments to submit..i have 2questions on payments
> 1. I saw options for a debit card yet on the forum i see claims of only credit card...if my bank allows my debit card limit can i use that?
> 2. What exchange rates are assumed? is this dependent on my bank or what rate can i assume?


Q1. Yes you can use a debit card provided the online transaction limit is allowed by your bank. 

Q2. The rates will totally depend on the bank

Plus you are liable to pay surcharges as per DIBP

See below the excerpt extrancted from DIBP website

"Fees and charges for visas

If you pay for your visa application by credit card, a surcharge will apply. The current surcharge rates are:

Visa and MasterCard* - 1.08%
American Express and JCB - 1.99%
Diners Club International - 2.91%
* The surcharge will also apply to debit cards when making payments online."


----------



## avinash_nair

Can we use multi currency card issued by icici bank to make the payment? I read somewhere that multicurrency card cannot be used for making online payment.


----------



## bharathi039

avinash_nair said:


> Can we use multi currency card issued by icici bank to make the payment? I read somewhere that multicurrency card cannot be used for making online payment.


Yes. Travel/multi currency forex cards are accepted for DIBP payment. 

For more info follow this thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html


----------



## zeeshan.139

hey guys ! 

i submitted my application on 8th Feb 2016 ... when i can expect my CO to be allocated ? 

secondly any idea how much processing time is required now till grant ? 

i applied under 263111


----------



## avinash_nair

bharathi039 said:


> Yes. Travel/multi currency forex cards are accepted for DIBP payment.
> 
> For more info follow this thread:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html


Thanks Bharathi


----------



## kawal_547

zeeshan.139 said:


> hey guys !
> 
> i submitted my application on 8th Feb 2016 ... when i can expect my CO to be allocated ?
> 
> secondly any idea how much processing time is required now till grant ?
> 
> i applied under 263111


Zeeshan....seems we both are travelling on the same boat.


Hope for the best.

Amen


----------



## JAN84

DrWho said:


> From your timeline, you might be next


Anxiously waiting :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kyron

Hello guys,
I have lodged my 189 visa application and upload most of the documents required, including Form 80 & 1221. 
I also want to upload my CV (Resume), but I don't know what type of the document choose from the list provided in the form on the Immiaccount website. There isn't any suitable type for CV, but the form requires to specify the type of the document uploaded.

Please share your experience, where did you upload your CV/Resume in Immiaccount?


----------



## realwizard

Kyron said:


> Hello guys,
> I have lodged my 189 visa application and upload most of the documents required, including Form 80 & 1221.
> I also want to upload my CV (Resume), but I don't know what type of the document choose from the list provided in the form on the Immiaccount website. There isn't any suitable type for CV, but the form requires to specify the type of the document uploaded.
> 
> Please share your experience, where did you upload your CV/Resume in Immiaccount?


Hi! There's a "Resume" subcategory under both "Employment History, Evidence of" and "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of".


----------



## SKforAus

Thats surprising. Have you seen any grant given on weekends?


----------



## andreyx108b

SKforAus said:


> Thats surprising. Have you seen any grant given on weekends?


Yes. Plenty of grants on weekends.


----------



## SKforAus

andreyx108b said:


> They have been working weekend fiorvthe past 6 months (since i started monitoring) or even earlier.


Thats surprising. Have you seen any grant given on weekends?


----------



## shabdullah

Hi Friends,

One of my previous companies is closed and no longer operating, however, I have substantial evidences including Appointment Letter, Employment Certificate, Statutory Declaration, Govt. Tax Records, Bank Statement and some others.

I have been advised that I should mention that this company is no longer in operation but I was wondering about where and how I should mention it? Should I write a separate note and browse as separate PDF or mention in my duties/responsibilities question in the visa application or some other way?

Thanking in anticipation to all who would guide, I am planning to lodge the application within this week.


----------



## amandeep2208

Hi All,

Visa lodged in Febraury.

Timelines are:
Skill - 261313
PTE cleared for 10 points - 5/Oct/2015
ACS Filed - 14/Nov/2015
ACS Approval - 24/Nov/2015
EOI Submitted - 189 - with 55 points - and 190(NSW) with 60 points - 2/Dec/2015
Points increased by 5 - 6/Dec/2015
Got Invitation - 190 - 3/Feb/2016
Got Invitation - 189 - 17/Feb/2016
PCC Applied Self - 10/Feb/2016
PCC Applied and Issued Spouse - 10/Feb/2016
Visa Lodged - 19/Feb/2016
PCC Issued Self - 26/Feb/2016
Medicals Done - 27/Feb/2016
Docs Uploaded - 27/Feb/2016


----------



## Rachna188

Hi,

Has anybody here used the Axis bank multi -currency forex card to pay the visa fees?


----------



## sougat818

Rachna188 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anybody here used the Axis bank multi -currency forex card to pay the visa fees?


Citibank Credit Card was what worked for me. I didn't think of forex cards. Sound like a good idea.


----------



## noorulla

Hi expats

Please clerify my doubt...

In form80:Q20-Full name of institution? 
Should i put campus name(collegename) or university name?
And for Address of institution ?should i go with university address or campus address..


----------



## avinash_nair

noorulla said:


> Hi expats
> 
> Please clerify my doubt...
> 
> In form80:Q20-Full name of institution?
> Should i put campus name(collegename) or university name?
> And for Address of institution ?should i go with university address or campus address..


Since the question is institution name, I have given college name.


----------



## noorulla

Thanks for the reply Avinash....
But there is no where mention college name in certificates so am worrying


----------



## rohansingh2323

noorulla said:


> Hi expats
> 
> Please clerify my doubt...
> 
> In form80:Q20-Full name of institution?
> Should i put campus name(collegename) or university name?
> And for Address of institution ?should i go with university address or campus address..


You can put your university name under name of institution and mention your college name and address under campus address. I also had query so one if SR member has suggested the same.

Thanks
Rohan


----------



## Rachna188

Hi guys,
I have just created the Immiaccount and I am in the process of submitting my application for health declarations. In step 4, there was a questions on Whether the applicat has previously traveled to Australia and if yes : Enter the 13 digit visa grant number of the applicant's most recent permanent visa

I travelled to Australia in December last year on a tourist visa.
The infromation section for this questions lists the following information :

Enter the 13 digit visa grant number of the applicant's most recent permanent visa


So that means I needn't provide my tourist visa Grant number, right?


Also anybody here who's had two different spellings of their names in different documents?


----------



## andreyx108b

Rachna188 said:


> Hi guys, I have just created the Immiaccount and I am in the process of submitting my application for health declarations. In step 4, there was a questions on Whether the applicat has previously traveled to Australia and if yes : Enter the 13 digit visa grant number of the applicant's most recent permanent visa I travelled to Australia in December last year on a tourist visa. The infromation section for this questions lists the following information : Enter the 13 digit visa grant number of the applicant's most recent permanent visa So that means I needn't provide my tourist visa Grant number, right? Also anybody here who's had two different spellings of their names in different documents?


Strange habit of posting the sane message in many threads...


----------



## Rachna188

Just trying to get a quicker response 



andreyx108b said:


> Strange habit of posting the sane message in many threads...


----------



## andreyx108b

Rachna188 said:


> Just trying to get a quicker response





> 2- Flooding the forum with the same question in all possible threads will not get you a faster response, actually, it will piss people off


unofficial forum rules


----------



## stardustt07

my friend applied for his visa on 23 feb and had CO allocated on 27 feb (Sat) which is really quick! GSM Adelaide. I'm still waiting to hear back after CO contacted first on 15 Feb, hopefully they get back on to my case again soon


----------



## ginni

Has anybody got the grant to whom CO contacted in Jan/Feb 2016. I completed CO's request on 8 Feb and still waiting from then.....anyone has any idea about the timelines.


----------



## theskyisalive

ginni said:


> Has anybody got the grant to whom CO contacted in Jan/Feb 2016. I completed CO's request on 8 Feb and still waiting from then.....anyone has any idea about the timelines.


I'm in same/similar boat and would be interested in knowing that as well-CO contact on 3rd feb, uploaded all docs on 13th Feb, waiting with fingers crossed! Its probably too early to expect anything but the list of fast grants is keeping hopes alive

These days I check my gmail first thing in the morning hoping for the elusive email to show up! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Colombo

*G'Day Mate*

Hope you peeps are doing well.

I was here in 2013 when i was applying for my 189.

Now I am in Ausi and Settled in Sunny Brisbane..

Just fire any questions over to me if u guys have any..

When I have time I ll reply you

Best Of Luck....


----------



## shabdullah

Hi Friends,

One of my previous companies is closed and no longer operating, however, I have substantial evidences including Appointment Letter, Employment Certificate, Statutory Declaration, Govt. Tax Records, Bank Statement and some others.

I have been advised that I should mention that this company is no longer in operation but I was wondering about where and how I should mention it? Should I write a separate note and browse as separate PDF or mention in my duties/responsibilities question in the visa application or some other way?

Thanking in anticipation to all who would guide, I am planning to lodge the application within this week.


----------



## srikanth.peddi

Hi Guys,
I have received my Grant Today. Below is my timeline.
Software Engineer - 261313 
ACS Filed - 20-Aug-2015 
English - Proficient 
ACS +ve - 26-Aug-2015 
EOI auto updated(189) - 29 SEP 2015 - (65 Points) 
Invite : 23-Oct
Visa Lodged - 26 Oct
Medical Examination - 31 Oct
India PCC:8 NOV
CO Contact 1: 10 NOV 2015 (for Italy PCC)
Italy PCC Submitted : 6 DEC 2015 
CO Contact 2: 19 Jan 2015 (for Singapore PCC) 
Singapore PCC Submitted: 27 Jan 2016 
Grant: 29 FEB 2016

This forum had been a great Support for me as I have applied on my own.
All the Best for those who are awaiting for grant.


----------



## Jeevmis

HI Friends,

Need help !!

I lodged my 189 Visa application with all documents, PCC, and health Check on 1st Feb 2016. Till now I have not received any CO contact or anything. 

I am not able to understand why is it so..? My immi account shows the status as :
Important information
This application has been received by the department and will be assessed.

Please suggest what should I do ?


----------



## ginni

Jeevmis said:


> HI Friends,
> 
> Need help !!
> 
> I lodged my 189 Visa application with all documents, PCC, and health Check on 1st Feb 2016. Till now I have not received any CO contact or anything.
> 
> I am not able to understand why is it so..? My immi account shows the status as :
> Important information
> This application has been received by the department and will be assessed.
> 
> Please suggest what should I do ?


If you haven't uploaded Form 80 then upload that as well. There are chances that you can get Direct Grant.


----------



## Jeevmis

Thanks for your reply Ginni..

In fact I have uploaded Form 80, 1221 and everything on 1st Feb..4 weeks gone but no contact..it made me to think (doubts...)that have I done anything wrong..:-(


----------



## Jeevmis

Thanks Ginni for your reply..In fact I have uploaded form 80, 1221 and all on 1st Feb..no CO allocation or no other information...have I done anything wrong or is anything else need to be done..?


----------



## realwizard

Jeevmis said:


> Thanks for your reply Ginni..
> 
> In fact I have uploaded Form 80, 1221 and everything on 1st Feb..4 weeks gone but no contact..it made me to think (doubts...)that have I done anything wrong..:-(


You just have to wait. CO contact doesn't really mean anything if they are not requesting documents. I submitted everything on Jan 22nd and expect to wait for another month or so, based on current processing estimates.


----------



## aussieby2016

realwizard said:


> You just have to wait. CO contact doesn't really mean anything if they are not requesting documents. I submitted everything on Jan 22nd and expect to wait for another month or so, based on current processing estimates.


realwizard our time lines for the initial part are very same.....CO hasn't made any contacts with u as yet?? if yes then didn't they ask for any documents???


----------



## ginni

Jeevmis said:


> Thanks Ginni for your reply..In fact I have uploaded form 80, 1221 and all on 1st Feb..no CO allocation or no other information...have I done anything wrong or is anything else need to be done..?


COs only contact when they need any document from you. If you have uploaded everything upfront then just relax and wait.....they will process the file and update you...
We all are in same queue....Waiting...:juggle:


----------



## a.smita

Hi Shrikant

Congratulations for getting a grant..!! 

I've a small query regarding Singapore COC. I too need to get Singapore COC, however the SPF informed me that they need CO's letter for initiating the process. I want to initiate the process before CO asks for it as I'm applying from India and process usually takes longer from outside of Singapore due to physically mailing the documents to and fro. 

Did you apply for your Singapore COC from India? If yes, what documents did you submit for COC?

Any help would highly be appreciated. 

Thanks
Smita


----------



## tearsforfears

*new to the forum*

Hi all,

Just joining this useful forum. 

I am unable to edit my signature yet. 

EOI 65 points ANZSCO 233612 on 7 Dec 2015. Visa application on 18 Dec 2015. I have submitted PCC (obtained in advance), medicals (done in advance) and rest of documents on the day of my application. I have been contacted by Skilled Support on 23 Dec 2015 and they requested form 80 and form 1221. 15 Jan 2016 GSM Adelaide contact requesting TB test for my son and Form 80 for wife and myself. 18 January 2016 Second contact by Skilled Support requesting some gaps I had left over in form 80. All requests from CO and Skilled Support Team completed and submitted in duly time. Awaiting since then for news and wondering when to expect next CO contact. 

Because my story starts at the very end of 2015 I consider myself a part of the 2016 gang.


----------



## jschopra

Hi all,

I am back with another query. This is regarding India PCC.

I got a message that says Police report not yet finalized by Commissioner of Police. Contact Police for details.

Now what do I do? Go to the police station where I filled my documents for PCC or to the commissioner office?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## noorulla

Hi tearsnofear
Can you please tell me where CO asked to fill the gaps in form 80...can you mention question numbers...
And what have you filled in the gaps?


----------



## archanashiraskar

Hi

I am new to this community. Wanted some information on Australia PR application for 189 visa. 
If we have already applied 457 visa extension sponsored then can we submit PR application for 189 visa ? Do we need to inform Immigration department about this ? 
please provide information if anyone has .

Regards
Archana


----------



## vikaschandra

tearsforfears said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just joining this useful forum.
> 
> I am unable to edit my signature yet.
> 
> EOI 65 points ANZSCO 233612 on 7 Dec 2015. Visa application on 18 Dec 2015. I have submitted PCC (obtained in advance), medicals (done in advance) and rest of documents on the day of my application. I have been contacted by Skilled Support on 23 Dec 2015 and they requested form 80 and form 1221. 15 Jan 2016 GSM Adelaide contact requesting TB test for my son and Form 80 for wife and myself. 18 January 2016 Second contact by Skilled Support requesting some gaps I had left over in form 80. All requests from CO and Skilled Support Team completed and submitted in duly time. Awaiting since then for news and wondering when to expect next CO contact.
> 
> Because my story starts at the very end of 2015 I consider myself a part of the 2016 gang.


expect CO contact but with the grant emailed to you. some of us have been waiting for more than 4-6 weeks since the CO had last contacted. Hopefully they will come back to your case soon to make a decision. 

Until then got to relax. Best wishes.


----------



## karthikeyan01

HI Friends,

Need help !!

I lodged my 189 Visa application with all documents including form 80 pcc,medical .
Till now I have not received any CO contact or anything. 

Status shown as application received still.

when can i expect CO to be assigned.

thanks in advance
karthik


27-9-2015 : EOI Submitted
8-1-2016 : Invited
5-2-2016 : Visa Submitted
7-2-2016 : Uploaded all Docs(Incl Form 80)
9-2-2016 : PCC India (me and spouse)
17-2-2016 : PCC uk (me and spouse)
21-2-2016 : Uploaded all Docs(Incl Form 80)
22-02-2016 : Medicals updated (me, wife and kids)
xxxxxxxxxx : grant

waiting for grant


----------



## vikaschandra

karthikeyan01 said:


> HI Friends,
> 
> Need help !!
> 
> I lodged my 189 Visa application with all documents including form 80 pcc,medical .
> Till now I have not received any CO contact or anything.
> 
> Status shown as application received still.
> 
> when can i expect CO to be assigned.
> 
> thanks in advance
> karthik
> 
> 
> 27-9-2015 : EOI Submitted
> 8-1-2016 : Invited
> 5-2-2016 : Visa Submitted
> 7-2-2016 : Uploaded all Docs(Incl Form 80)
> 9-2-2016 : PCC India (me and spouse)
> 17-2-2016 : PCC uk (me and spouse)
> 21-2-2016 : Uploaded all Docs(Incl Form 80)
> 22-02-2016 : Medicals updated (me, wife and kids)
> xxxxxxxxxx : grant
> 
> waiting for grant


Karthik it does not necessarily mean that the CO has not been assigned to your case just because you have not received any email/notification from the CO. Their is possibility that the CO is already working on your case. 
Lately it has been noticed from different posts that the CO is usually picking up a case in almost a week to 10 days. 

Here in your case the chances are that if all is going well at the backend you might just happen to receive grant anytime. As of today none of us will be able to give you a definite timeline on when the CO will pick up the case, start working on it or when your will get your grant. All that we know and are anticipating is based on the timelines from other colleagues.


----------



## karthikeyan01

Thank u so much vikas..


----------



## noorulla

Hi vikaschandra
One of our mate in this thread says that CO requested him to fill the gaps in form 80....but there are some questions(like arrival and departure time of flight and many more)which i dnt knw..
Is that really mandatory to fill all questions..
Hope the answer


----------



## vikaschandra

noorulla said:


> Hi vikaschandra
> One of our mate in this thread says that CO requested him to fill the gaps in form 80....but there are some questions(like arrival and departure time of flight and many more)which i dnt knw..
> Is that really mandatory to fill all questions..
> Hope the answer


Noorulla I presume this gaps must be in Education, work experience 
(eg. 
1. completed class 10 in 2001 joined bachelors in 2003 why has their been gap of 2 years in education?
2. Job one started in 2001 and ended on Dec 2003 whereas job 2 started in May 2004 why has their been gap of 5 months?

I guess these are the gaps that needs to be explained and if their has been genuine reasons the CO wants to know how did you fund yourself during these gaps

here about the travel movements you can get the details from your passport (if international travels their should be stamp of entry and exit) these can be referred to provide details.

if your are referring to question No 18. Travel Movement details then No you do not have to fill in the flight details/time/duration just the travel date From and To, purpose of travel and the country


----------



## noorulla

Thank you vikas you are really helpful to others.....


----------



## NxtDesAus

karthikeyan01 said:


> HI Friends, Need help !! I lodged my 189 Visa application with all documents including form 80 pcc,medical . Till now I have not received any CO contact or anything. Status shown as application received still. when can i expect CO to be assigned. thanks in advance karthik 27-9-2015 : EOI Submitted 8-1-2016 : Invited 5-2-2016 : Visa Submitted 7-2-2016 : Uploaded all Docs(Incl Form 80) 9-2-2016 : PCC India (me and spouse) 17-2-2016 : PCC uk (me and spouse) 21-2-2016 : Uploaded all Docs(Incl Form 80) 22-02-2016 : Medicals updated (me, wife and kids) xxxxxxxxxx : grant waiting for grant


Hi Karthik, 
Me too uploaded all documents after lodging the visa, since then status is remained same 'Application Received'. 
So you never know what's happening at the background. Also, DIBP has a timeline of 90 days, within that period of time DIBP closes 85 percent of applications.

So brother we can just wait till we receive that golden email. Finger-crossed!


----------



## tearsforfears

*gaps in form 80*



noorulla said:


> Hi tearsnofear
> Can you please tell me where CO asked to fill the gaps in form 80...can you mention question numbers...
> And what have you filled in the gaps?


Hi noorulla,

It was not CO but another department called Skilled Support aka Team 13. They asked some gaps in my travel history. I travelled a lot during two years working on roster and i just wrote: multiple travel to X country during 2013. The Team 13 officer wanted to know exact dates. Also few other minor gaps which i had omitted like the date when my brother acquired citizenship of another country.


----------



## bimaldas_bl

My status is Assessment in progress now. Please see my signature for timeline. Any idea how much more time it will take?



NxtDesAus said:


> Hi Karthik,
> Me too uploaded all documents after lodging the visa, since then status is remained same 'Application Received'.
> So you never know what's happening at the background. Also, DIBP has a timeline of 90 days, within that period of time DIBP closes 85 percent of applications.
> 
> So brother we can just wait till we receive that golden email. Finger-crossed!


----------



## andreyx108b

bimaldas_bl said:


> My status is Assessment in progress now. Please see my signature for timeline. Any idea how much more time it will take?


You can estimate on the tracker.


----------



## Drumroll

Hi everybody,

Got my request for medical examination today.

If I have poor eyesight, should I be worried? I have myopia (short-sightedness) and astigmatism. I wear glasses, drive a car, work on computer and generally have no problems with it. But still I think my eyes are quite bad from medical point of view. Does anyone has a clue what criteria they use?

Also, do they care about dental problems? I have some dental care procedures undergoing, should I finish them first?

Thank you!


----------



## ramani127

Drumroll said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Got my request for medical examination today.
> 
> If I have poor eyesight, should I be worried? I have myopia (short-sightedness) and astigmatism. I wear glasses, drive a car, work on computer and generally have no problems with it. But still I think my eyes are quite bad from medical point of view. Does anyone has a clue what criteria they use?
> 
> Also, do they care about dental problems? I have some dental care procedures undergoing, should I finish them first?
> 
> Thank you!


Hi,

If your eyesight is 6/6 or 5/6 with glasses then you don't need to worry. Also there is no issue of dental cares. There are some medical tests that will be conducted and it goes ok.


----------



## Drumroll

ramani127 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If your eyesight is 6/6 or 5/6 with glasses then you don't need to worry. Also there is no issue of dental cares. There are some medical tests that will be conducted and it goes ok.


Thank you. The problem is, because of the astigmatism I am not sure I can show 5/6 even with glasses...


----------



## andreyx108b

Drumroll said:


> Hi everybody, Got my request for medical examination today. If I have poor eyesight, should I be worried? I have myopia (short-sightedness) and astigmatism. I wear glasses, drive a car, work on computer and generally have no problems with it. But still I think my eyes are quite bad from medical point of view. Does anyone has a clue what criteria they use? Also, do they care about dental problems? I have some dental care procedures undergoing, should I finish them first? Thank you!


No, no and no  

I know few forum members who had issues with 
Glaucoma, but not astigmatism


----------



## rajeshrpjha

*Once Again Expert Advice Needed*

I have lodged by 189 Visa application. Now while uploading the documents I am bit confused. On DIAC site for character and police certificate requirement it says 

*If you are applying for temporary or permanent migration*
"For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you might be asked to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age"

However on visa page it says
All visa and citizenship applicants are required to provide a penal clearance certificate or police check from each country visited, if:
-you lived or travelled outside Australia since the age of 18 years or over; and
-the total time spent outside Australia added up to 12 months or more; and
-the time spent in any one country was more than 90 days; or

Now I have stayed in Ghana for around 100 days, not sure if I have to get PCC for the same. For getting PCC either you have to be there or there should be some representative.

Whats your take on this?


----------



## joyshibu

Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence.?

I am asking for my friend . He was in Malaysia for 6 months , Holland 3 months and US for 2 weeks . He forget to mention this during Visa application( But he mentioned his stay in form 80). we paid the fees and the application is allocated with a CO. What do we now . Will this create any issue .

Please help.


----------



## joyshibu

*Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Any comments please




joyshibu said:


> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence.?
> 
> I am asking for my friend . He was in Malaysia for 6 months , Holland 3 months and US for 2 weeks . He forget to mention this during Visa application( But he mentioned his stay in form 80). we paid the fees and the application is allocated with a CO. What do we now . Will this create any issue .
> 
> Please help.


----------



## Sn_Rafi

Today Processing Officer asked PCC & Health for me ,husband and kids.
Also asked me to send score report from PTE site. I sent the report today. Do I need to send any mail now or after uploading all documents?
With your exoerience, could you any one tell me how many days it will takes after we upload these documents..


----------



## Robi.bd

Please check my signature, Any idea on next movement?


----------



## ginni

Sn_Rafi said:


> Today Processing Officer asked PCC & Health for me ,husband and kids.
> Also asked me to send score report from PTE site. I sent the report today. Do I need to send any mail now or after uploading all documents?
> With your exoerience, could you any one tell me how many days it will takes after we upload these documents..


I also provided same docs to CO around 20 days back. Haven't heard anything yet........may be it will take few days more.


----------



## sgthushara

Hi friends,
My case officer requests Form 1399 for me and Spouse. I want to upload them to system. But I have not found any link relevant to this form.

Please help me

189 visa
Visa Lodge : 25 January 2016
Request more info: 10th Feb 2016 ( Form 1399 and evidence for employment)


----------



## sougat818

sgthushara said:


> Hi friends,
> My case officer requests Form 1399 for me and Spouse. I want to upload them to system. But I have not found any link relevant to this form.
> 
> Please help me
> 
> 189 visa
> Visa Lodge : 25 January 2016
> Request more info: 10th Feb 2016 ( Form 1399 and evidence for employment)


You can get it here. https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/pdf-numerical


----------



## jamis

By the way what is Form 1399? First time I heard CO asking this document. Any reason?



sgthushara said:


> Hi friends,
> My case officer requests Form 1399 for me and Spouse. I want to upload them to system. But I have not found any link relevant to this form.
> 
> Please help me
> 
> 189 visa
> Visa Lodge : 25 January 2016
> Request more info: 10th Feb 2016 ( Form 1399 and evidence for employment)


----------



## DeepakDhankhar107

*Got Employment Verification mail*

Hi guys

Today my current employer received verification email from embassy. Visa office woke up exactly after 6 weeks from contact.

When should I expect visa grant? 


Timelines:
VISA 189 
EOI- 27/11/2015 Points 60
Invitation 08/01/2016
Visa Lodge 08/01/2016
PCC 13/01/2016
CO contact 19/01/2016 (Form-80 & Med)
Request completed- 27/01/2016
Employment verification 01/03/2016-Replied same day from Employer
GRANT: :juggle:


----------



## vikaschandra

DeepakDhankhar107 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Today my current employer received verification email from embassy. Visa office woke up exactly after 6 weeks from contact.
> 
> When should I expect visa grant?
> 
> 
> Timelines:
> VISA 189
> EOI- 27/11/2015 Points 60
> Invitation 08/01/2016
> Visa Lodge 08/01/2016
> PCC 13/01/2016
> CO contact 19/01/2016 (Form-80 & Med)
> Request completed- 27/01/2016
> Employment verification 01/03/2016-Replied same day from Employer
> GRANT: :juggle:


Relax my friend. This is your first post on the forum. Welcome aboard. If you go back browsing the threads on forum you will see that their are lot of applicants who have received verification call, one applicant even had personal visit to their work location and they are waiting to see the grant. 

employment verification call does not specifically mean that the CO is satisfied with a case. Their might be other aspects as well which the CO would be considering before finalizing the case. 

Wish that you get your grant soon. But no definite timeline can be predicted for this.


----------



## going2oz

*Any advice plz*

I submitted EOI for ANZSCO 261313 with 60points in middle of Jan. According to the latest round cut-off-date, I might be in the next round on 9th of March
However, my 33rd birthday is just few days before the next round day :Cry: so sad

Was there any case like me?


----------



## Shivamm

vikaschandra said:


> Relax my friend. This is your first post on the forum. Welcome aboard. If you go back browsing the threads on forum you will see that their are lot of applicants who have received verification call, one applicant even had personal visit to their work location and they are waiting to see the grant.
> 
> employment verification call does not specifically mean that the CO is satisfied with a case. Their might be other aspects as well which the CO would be considering before finalizing the case.
> 
> Wish that you get your grant soon. But no definite timeline can be predicted for this.


Hi Vikas,

Please donot discourage Deepak Dhankar by saying that its his forst post only, may be he has already read all the posts and did'nt find his answer.

Is there anybodu out here who has got physical verification & received grant.. how much days it took?
Timelines:

VISA 189 
EOI- 19/11/2015 Points 60
Invitation- 08/01/2016
Visa Lodge- 16/01/2016
PCC + all docs including Form 80 & 1221- 16/01/2016
Medicals- 21/01/2016
GRANT: 02.02.16:second:
Flying to Melbourne- 20.04.16lane:


----------



## viga_friendz

Hi All,

Lodged my visa on the 10th Feb and uploaded all the docs on 13th Feb, since then the status is "Application Received" getting a bit curious now  has anyone applied on or before the 10th Feb and still waiting for a CO to be allocated?


----------



## sougat818

viga_friendz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lodged my visa on the 10th Feb and uploaded all the docs on 13th Feb, since then the status is "Application Received" getting a bit curious now  has anyone applied on or before the 10th Feb and still waiting for a CO to be allocated?


yes me and pretty much everyone in this thread


----------



## viga_friendz

Lol.. Thanks mate.. at least I'm hopeful that I'm not alone.


----------



## Shivamm

viga_friendz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lodged my visa on the 10th Feb and uploaded all the docs on 13th Feb, since then the status is "Application Received" getting a bit curious now  has anyone applied on or before the 10th Feb and still waiting for a CO to be allocated?


Hi,
I can understand your situation, you just have to wait.
I applied in Jan'16 & in my case it took 17 days , but scenario has changed these days & its taking longer.

I would advise you to ENSURE you upload all documents ,including Form 80 + PCC+ Meds before CO is allocated. Otherwise your waitinmg time will increase drastically.

Timelines
VISA 189 
EOI- 19/11/2015 Points 60
Invitation- 08/01/2016
Visa Lodge- 16/01/2016
PCC + all docs including Form 80 & 1221- 16/01/2016
Medicals- 21/01/2016
GRANT: 02.02.16:second:
Flying to Melbourne- 20.04.16lane:


----------



## vikaschandra

Shivamm said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Please donot discourage Deepak Dhankar by saying that its his forst post only, may be he has already read all the posts and did'nt find his answer.
> 
> Is there anybodu out here who has got physical verification & received grant.. how much days it took?
> Timelines:
> 
> VISA 189
> EOI- 19/11/2015 Points 60
> Invitation- 08/01/2016
> Visa Lodge- 16/01/2016
> PCC + all docs including Form 80 & 1221- 16/01/2016
> Medicals- 21/01/2016
> GRANT: 02.02.16:second:
> Flying to Melbourne- 20.04.16lane:


Shivam I have no intentions to discourage anyone and regret if my statement hurt his sentiments. In fact I would be pleased and happy to see guys get their grants as soon as possible since everyone of us on the forum have started living a dream of migrating to Oz and I respect that. 

All I wanted to say is their have been many cases of verification call but those applicants have not seen the grant as yet so we cannot predict for a definite timeline.


----------



## Patriot

Dear Gents.,
Does anyone know where to start looking on the internet for accommodations. Descent ones with reasonable price. 
Thx


----------



## andreyx108b

Patriot said:


> Dear Gents., Does anyone know where to start looking on the internet for accommodations. Descent ones with reasonable price. Thx


Short term airbnb ) long term: flatnayes.com.au or gumtree or realestate.com.au


----------



## realwizard

Patriot said:


> Dear Gents.,
> Does anyone know where to start looking on the internet for accommodations. Descent ones with reasonable price.
> Thx





andreyx108b said:


> Short term airbnb ) long term: flatnayes.com.au or gumtree or realestate.com.au


http://www.domain.com.au is also an option.

Remember that rent is advertised per week, not per month.


----------



## NxtDesAus

viga_friendz said:


> Hi All, Lodged my visa on the 10th Feb and uploaded all the docs on 13th Feb, since then the status is "Application Received" getting a bit curious now  has anyone applied on or before the 10th Feb and still waiting for a CO to be allocated?


 My status is same since 21st Dec as Application Received, so no one can't predict the timelines. Just wait and pray to God. Finger crossed


----------



## Patriot

andreyx108b said:


> Short term airbnb ) long term: flatnayes.com.au or gumtree or realestate.com.au


Thx a lot


----------



## Jahirul

Shivamm said:


> Hi,
> I can understand your situation, you just have to wait.
> I applied in Jan'16 & in my case it took 17 days , but scenario has changed these days & its taking longer.
> 
> I would advise you to ENSURE you upload all documents ,including Form 80 + PCC+ Meds before CO is allocated. Otherwise your waitinmg time will increase drastically.
> 
> Timelines
> VISA 189
> EOI- 19/11/2015 Points 60
> Invitation- 08/01/2016
> Visa Lodge- 16/01/2016
> PCC + all docs including Form 80 & 1221- 16/01/2016
> Medicals- 21/01/2016
> GRANT: 02.02.16:second:
> Flying to Melbourne- 20.04.16lane:


 You guys got the grant in a short period of time.. My status "assesment in progress" since 3 Feb 2016. Hopping for the grant soonest... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JAN84

Jahirul said:


> You guys got the grant in a short period of time.. My status "assesment in progress" since 3 Feb 2016. Hopping for the grant soonest... :fingerscrossed:


Dear ,
Check my timeline. "Assessment in progress" since 20th Jan.:eyebrows:


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

hi seniors ...

during my medicals, i declared a health issue so they conducted an extra blood test ... test values were normal and i got health clearence.
now my medical status says ''Health clearance provided – no action required''
still i need to upload form 815 ... because i am planning to upload form 815 to save the time before CO asks.
anyone who submitted form 815??? and what was ur medical status???
thanks in Advance.


----------



## amandeep2208

Faraz Ahmad said:


> hi seniors ...
> 
> during my medicals, i declared a health issue so they conducted an extra blood test ... test values were normal and i got health clearence.
> now my medical status says ''Health clearance provided – no action required''
> still i need to upload form 815 ... because i am planning to upload form 815 to save the time before CO asks.
> anyone who submitted form 815??? and what was ur medical status???
> thanks in Advance.


Where can we check the medical status?


----------



## badboy0711

amandeep2208 said:


> Where can we check the medical status?


Follow the instructions available at http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/...ment/Assessment-of-health-examination-results 

to check that the clinic has submitted your health results and follow up with them immediately if necessary.


----------



## rishishabby

amandeep2208 said:


> Where can we check the medical status?


Hi Aman,

Please login to Immiaccount and click on the application.
On the left side you will see options.. click on view health assessment and if it shows "Health clearance provided – no action required" then your medicals are updated else you have to wait till it get updated.

Between can you please let me know when did you get notification email of the CO assigned?


Thanks,
Rishi


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

amandeep2208 said:


> Where can we check the medical status?


in ur immi account ... under health assessment tab


----------



## sgthushara

sougat818 said:


> You can get it here. https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/pdf-numerical


Thanks for the reply. I have 1399 document. I want to know how it is uploaded to immiaccount. I check the more attachments in immi and there are number of categories. for the form1399, there is no any category to select.

please help if you know it


----------



## Anubhav2

Hi, 

Just obtained the medical information from emedical.immi.gov.au and I am all confused. The pdf says “This health case was submitted to DIBP on <some date>” and all three examinations have “Completed” status. Does this mean my medicals are all-clear with no complications? I had read on some thread as status being “Referred” if complications were observed. Since I am applying through agent, so don’t have access to immiaccount. From the emedical information, is my medicals cleared or do I need to ask my agent to confirm my health clearance from immiaccount?

Seniors please advise.


----------



## Jahirul

JAN84 said:


> Dear ,
> Check my timeline. "Assessment in progress" since 20th Jan.:eyebrows:


Yes buddy, we are almost in the same timeline.. 
Please update once you got the grant. Be in touch


----------



## Sn_Rafi

Hi,
How do we initiate Medical in India. Could any one help me understand?


----------



## ssukhdip

Deepak, what information was requested from your Employer.. My employer is not ready to respond also




DeepakDhankhar107 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Today my current employer received verification email from embassy. Visa office woke up exactly after 6 weeks from contact.
> 
> When should I expect visa grant?
> 
> 
> Timelines:
> VISA 189
> EOI- 27/11/2015 Points 60
> Invitation 08/01/2016
> Visa Lodge 08/01/2016
> PCC 13/01/2016
> CO contact 19/01/2016 (Form-80 & Med)
> Request completed- 27/01/2016
> Employment verification 01/03/2016-Replied same day from Employer
> GRANT: :juggle:


----------



## sameerb

srikanth.peddi said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have received my Grant Today. Below is my timeline.
> Software Engineer - 261313
> ACS Filed - 20-Aug-2015
> English - Proficient
> ACS +ve - 26-Aug-2015
> EOI auto updated(189) - 29 SEP 2015 - (65 Points)
> Invite : 23-Oct
> Visa Lodged - 26 Oct
> Medical Examination - 31 Oct
> India PCC:8 NOV
> CO Contact 1: 10 NOV 2015 (for Italy PCC)
> Italy PCC Submitted : 6 DEC 2015
> CO Contact 2: 19 Jan 2015 (for Singapore PCC)
> Singapore PCC Submitted: 27 Jan 2016
> Grant: 29 FEB 2016
> 
> This forum had been a great Support for me as I have applied on my own.
> All the Best for those who are awaiting for grant.



Congratulations brother!


----------



## akshay10

Good Evening all,
I am extremely happy to let you know that I finally got my grant today. ALMOST 2 months in the waiting.


----------



## amandeep2208

akshay10 said:


> Good Evening all,
> I am extremely happy to let you know that I finally got my grant today. ALMOST 2 months in the waiting.


Congrats buddy ... Please share your timelines.


----------



## vikaschandra

akshay10 said:


> Good Evening all,
> I am extremely happy to let you know that I finally got my grant today. ALMOST 2 months in the waiting.


Congratulation Akhshay


----------



## sameerb

akshay10 said:


> Good Evening all,
> I am extremely happy to let you know that I finally got my grant today. ALMOST 2 months in the waiting.


Congratulations! AkshaY :eyebrows:


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

akshay10 said:


> Good Evening all,
> I am extremely happy to let you know that I finally got my grant today. ALMOST 2 months in the waiting.


Congratulations mate!!


----------



## noorulla

Hi expats

Are the forms 80 and 1221, accepted by edited form and singed the last page? 

Or it should be hand written with a pen as mentioned in instructions of the forms and scanned.


----------



## karthikeyan01

joyshibu said:


> Any comments please


Hi,

I presume there would not be any issue, as it is similar to my case.

Visa Application does not ask for all country residence other than current and permanent. So is the Form 80 been asked.

In your case, I could see none of the stay is more than 12 months, and hence there wont be a need to get PCC too. So no worries, hope all will go smooth and quick.

Cheers,
Karthikeyan R

EOI Submitted: 27-9-2015 | Invited: 8-1-2016 | Visa Submitted : 5-2-2016 | Uploaded all Docs includig Medics, PCC, Form 80: 22-02-2016 | 
CO Contact: xx-xx-xxxx | Visa Grant: xx-xx-xxxx | IED:xx-xx-xxxx


----------



## bimaldas_bl

You can edit online, take print out of the page which needs signature, sign it and scan that page and merge to the original pdf. 





noorulla said:


> Hi expats
> 
> Are the forms 80 and 1221, accepted by edited form and singed the last page?
> 
> Or it should be hand written with a pen as mentioned in instructions of the forms and scanned.


----------



## amitanshu

Hello Everyone,

Wondering what is the expected timeframe, based on the current trend and the assessment of the applications, how long does it take to get a visa grant or get a case officer allocated.

Below are my timelines.

Visa application lodged: 18/02/2016
Visa subclass: 189
All documents uploaded upfront (Including form 80 and 1221)
Medical scheduled for 03/03/2016.

Please advice. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## joyshibu

Thanks Karthi



karthikeyan01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I presume there would not be any issue, as it is similar to my case.
> 
> Visa Application does not ask for all country residence other than current and permanent. So is the Form 80 been asked.
> 
> In your case, I could see none of the stay is more than 12 months, and hence there wont be a need to get PCC too. So no worries, hope all will go smooth and quick.
> 
> Cheers,
> Karthikeyan R
> 
> EOI Submitted: 27-9-2015 | Invited: 8-1-2016 | Visa Submitted : 5-2-2016 | Uploaded all Docs includig Medics, PCC, Form 80: 22-02-2016 |
> CO Contact: xx-xx-xxxx | Visa Grant: xx-xx-xxxx | IED:xx-xx-xxxx


----------



## rishishabby

*Hurray!*

Hi All, I saw the golden email in my Inbox early this morning. (It was a DIRECT GRANT)

I would like to thank you so much for this FORUM guys... the information was so useful... Thanks to Vikaschandra, Bharathi, Inderk and more for helping me out 

Thanks,
Rishi


----------



## andreyx108b

akshay10 said:


> Good Evening all,
> I am extremely happy to let you know that I finally got my grant today. ALMOST 2 months in the waiting.


Congrats!


----------



## sameerb

rishishabby said:


> Hi All, I saw the golden email in my Inbox early this morning. (It was a DIRECT GRANT)
> 
> I would like to thank you so much for this FORUM guys... the information was so useful... Thanks to Vikaschandra, Bharathi, Inderk and more for helping me out
> 
> Thanks,
> Rishi


Congratulations!!!! :thumb:


----------



## gaus

rishishabby said:


> Hi All, I saw the golden email in my Inbox early this morning. (It was a DIRECT GRANT)
> 
> I would like to thank you so much for this FORUM guys... the information was so useful... Thanks to Vikaschandra, Bharathi, Inderk and more for helping me out
> 
> Thanks,
> Rishi


Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## rishishabby

sameerberlas said:


> Congratulations!!!! :thumb:


Thank you so much


----------



## rishishabby

gaus said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


Thank you so much Gaus!


----------



## aussieby2016

rishishabby said:


> Hi All, I saw the golden email in my Inbox early this morning. (It was a DIRECT GRANT)
> 
> I would like to thank you so much for this FORUM guys... the information was so useful... Thanks to Vikaschandra, Bharathi, Inderk and more for helping me out
> 
> Thanks,
> Rishi


congrats.....kindly share ur timeline....


----------



## JAN84

rishishabby said:


> Hi All, I saw the golden email in my Inbox early this morning. (It was a DIRECT GRANT)
> 
> I would like to thank you so much for this FORUM guys... the information was so useful... Thanks to Vikaschandra, Bharathi, Inderk and more for helping me out
> 
> Thanks,
> Rishi


Congrats . All the best


----------



## JAN84

akshay10 said:


> Good Evening all,
> I am extremely happy to let you know that I finally got my grant today. ALMOST 2 months in the waiting.


Congrats Akshay. Enjoy mate


----------



## vikaschandra

rishishabby said:


> Hi All, I saw the golden email in my Inbox early this morning. (It was a DIRECT GRANT)
> 
> I would like to thank you so much for this FORUM guys... the information was so useful... Thanks to Vikaschandra, Bharathi, Inderk and more for helping me out
> 
> Thanks,
> Rishi


Congratulations happy for you mate. Enjoy you days start planning for the big move


----------



## hustaa

HI all,

CO requested form 80,1221 and functional English document for my wife.
I have uploaded form 80 and 1221 and I decide to pay the second VAC.
Could I click 'information provided' to notify the CO to process my case?
Or I have to wait CO contact me again.

thanks.


----------



## csjamesdu

Hi guys, I am new to this site. My timeline is as following: 
VISA TYPE:189(ANZSCO CODE 263111)
INVITATION: JAN. 8TH 2016
ELODGE: JAN. 9TH 2016 (UPLOAD ALL DOCS INCLUDING 80 AND 1221)
MEDICALS: JAN. 13TH 2016
CO COTACT: JAN. 18TH 2016(REQUEST FOR MY CV AND MY WIFE'S PCC FROM GSM.BRISBANE)
INFORMATION PROVIDED: JAN. 28TH 2016

I will update my signature as soon as I get the permission. Cheers!


----------



## sitara15

On my salary slips it is written " This salary slip is not valid for presentation as proof of salary to any individual/institution until & unless stamped & signed by the Head of concerned Branch/Office"

Would it be acceptable for 189 visa application by simply certified by notary??


----------



## ginni

sitara15 said:


> On my salary slips it is written " This salary slip is not valid for presentation as proof of salary to any individual/institution until & unless stamped & signed by the Head of concerned Branch/Office"
> 
> Would it be acceptable for 189 visa application by simply certified by notary??


Just get the new one from office if possible. CO may object on that so why to take any risk?


----------



## rishishabby

aussieby2016 said:


> congrats.....kindly share ur timeline....


Thanks Aussieby2016. Below are my timelines.

ANZSCO Code: 263111
ACS Filed : 09-01-2016
ACS Result Positive : 21-01-2016
EOI Filed : 01-02-2016
EOI Invitation Recieved: 17-02-2016
VISA SC 189 Lodge Date : 18-02-2016
Documents Uploaded : 19-02-2016 & 20-02-2016
PCC uploaded : 23-02-2016
Medicals : 25-02-2017 (Updated)
Grant Date : 02-03-2016 
IED: XX-XX-2016 lane:


----------



## rishishabby

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations happy for you mate. Enjoy you days start planning for the big move


Thank you Vikaschandra


----------



## amandeep2208

rishishabby said:


> Hi All, I saw the golden email in my Inbox early this morning. (It was a DIRECT GRANT)
> 
> I would like to thank you so much for this FORUM guys... the information was so useful... Thanks to Vikaschandra, Bharathi, Inderk and more for helping me out
> 
> Thanks,
> Rishi


Congrats buddy.


----------



## simpsonaj

rishishabby said:


> Thank you Vikaschandra


Congratulations rishishabby!! must be a great feeling!!

We have similar timelines, which gives me hope. Even though I know it's totally the luck of the draw!!

All the best!
lane:


----------



## LakshmiNarasimhan_S

Guys,

I got my golden GRANT email today for me and my family. 

Thanks to all the guys who supported me in this forum. Hope all others who are waiting for this should get quickly!!

Timelines in my signature.


----------



## aussieby2016

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my golden GRANT email today for me and my family.
> 
> Thanks to all the guys who supported me in this forum. Hope all others who are waiting for this should get quickly!!
> 
> Timelines in my signature.


Congrats.... same timeline here but a health issue that delays my golden one....


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my golden GRANT email today for me and my family.
> 
> Thanks to all the guys who supported me in this forum. Hope all others who are waiting for this should get quickly!!
> 
> Timelines in my signature.


Congrats man..


----------



## sameerb

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my golden GRANT email today for me and my family.
> 
> Thanks to all the guys who supported me in this forum. Hope all others who are waiting for this should get quickly!!
> 
> Timelines in my signature.


Badhaai Ho :wink:

Congrats!!!!


----------



## KV1990

Visa lodged 02/02/2016
CO contact 15/02/2016- Requested Additional Information-PCC,Medicals and Form 80
Additional Information Submitted 29/02/2016

Congrats everyone about grants. All the best 

:juggle::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed

KV1990 said:


> Visa lodged 02/02/2016
> CO contact 15/02/2016- Requested Additional Information-PCC,Medicals and Form 80
> Additional Information Submitted 29/02/2016
> 
> Congrats everyone about grants. All the best
> 
> :juggle::fingerscrossed:


Pretty much same time line.. 
Whats ur CO's name? Mine one is from GSM Adelaide (Marlon).


----------



## ranjoo

*Did not provide employment history in EOI, what to do in visa applicatio*


Hi, 

When filling EOI, did not mention all 10 yrs work experience JUST 1 YEAR AUSTRALIAN WHICH I WAS CLAIMING POINTS FOR
But in 189 visa online application, I was asked to select YES/NO to the question "Have you employed for the past 10 years", 

I selected YES and added work experience in visa application but stated it as not relevent and claimed just 1 year as relevant which i had claimed in EOI.
Will this become a big problem ?????


----------



## Inderk

Congratulations to all of you who got Grant and All the very best for your future !


----------



## andytoaussie

*Functional English proof for child*

Hi,
We have had the strangest request from CO. He has asked for functional English proof for our 4 year old son in addition to Form 80 and 1221 for my husband. we are at a loss as to how we should proceed. Having asked his day nursery management to provide a letter stating the medium of instruction at the nursery is English, (We are currently in UK), we are praying that it works. Has anyone faced a similar situation? 
would appreciate any thoughts/suggestions.

Many Thanks


----------



## Bic

Hi Everyone, 

I have been reading through the threads for a couple of weeks now but have not posted until today. I just wanted to post my timeline in the hope that it helps anyone still waiting for their grant. Please take note that the following info is for myself and my partner. 

25/01/2016 --- EOI Lodged 
04/02/2016 --- EOI Invite
19/02/2016 --- Lodged Visa (189) with all Documents attached 
19/02/2016 --- Request to do medicals
24/02/2016 --- Medicals completed 
03/03/2016 --- Visa Granted (189)


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

hi,

should i write down HAP ID and client ID in form 815 ???? because its written under a heading ''office use only'' .... kindly help


----------



## ravikiran7070

*query on pcc*

Hi guys,

If i wish to apply with my existing address for PCC will there be an issue?

My current address is different from the passport but how will PSK know if your address has changed unless you state it?

So if i choose to just ignore the change in address and just go with the existing address on my passport as current address will that be an issue?

My Voter Id and Driving license has the old address.. So am just thinking if they specify your address on the PCC?


----------



## shjayant

*Plz Help*

Hi everyone,

I got my grant on 25th Feb as a single applicant and got married on 29th of Feb. What is the process that I need to follow to include my wife in my application though I will be travelling alone this july. Any suggestion from the experts?


----------



## lmp

Bic said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been reading through the threads for a couple of weeks now but have not posted until today. I just wanted to post my timeline in the hope that it helps anyone still waiting for their grant. Please take note that the following info is for myself and my partner.
> 
> 25/01/2016 --- EOI Lodged
> 04/02/2016 --- EOI Invite
> 19/02/2016 --- Lodged Visa (189) with all Documents attached
> 19/02/2016 --- Request to do medicals
> 24/02/2016 --- Medicals completed
> 03/03/2016 --- Visa Granted (189)



Congratulations! Under what skill did you apply? (ANZCO)


----------



## Bic

lmp said:


> Congratulations! Under what skill did you apply? (ANZCO)


Thanks. I applied under Civil Engineering.


----------



## vikaschandra

andytoaussie said:


> Hi,
> We have had the strangest request from CO. He has asked for functional English proof for our 4 year old son in addition to Form 80 and 1221 for my husband. we are at a loss as to how we should proceed. Having asked his day nursery management to provide a letter stating the medium of instruction at the nursery is English, (We are currently in UK), we are praying that it works. Has anyone faced a similar situation?
> would appreciate any thoughts/suggestions.
> 
> Many Thanks


Now this is the strangest request I have seen so far. Functional English Proof for a four Year old the kids are hardly speaking properly at this age? Probably the CO might have confused with something else. You have 28 days to reply to ypur request send an email to the CO at gsm allocated and confirm if it is really needed in the meantime you get a letter from your kids nursery.


----------



## dreaming_of_aus

Hello guys,
we got the grant today. Very excited. Have been following posts silently past 2 months. Thanks for everyone who were generous and answered silly questions from many of us. 
VISA 189
EOI- 5/1/2015 Points 65
Invitation- 08/01/2016
Visa Lodge- 13/01/2016
PCC 1221- 18/01/2016
Medicals- 20/01/2016
CO-contact - 25/01/2016 request for form 80
form 80 uploaded - 29/1/2016
GRANT: 03/03/16


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed

dreaming_of_aus said:


> Hello guys,
> we got the grant today. Very excited. Have been following posts silently past 2 months. Thanks for everyone who were generous and answered silly questions from many of us.
> VISA 189
> EOI- 5/1/2015 Points 65
> Invitation- 08/01/2016
> Visa Lodge- 13/01/2016
> PCC 1221- 18/01/2016
> Medicals- 20/01/2016
> CO-contact - 25/01/2016 request for form 80
> form 80 uploaded - 29/1/2016
> GRANT: 03/03/16


Congrats,

GSM Adelaide or Brisbane? Ur Occupation?


----------



## Jahirul

Bic said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been reading through the threads for a couple of weeks now but have not posted until today. I just wanted to post my timeline in the hope that it helps anyone still waiting for their grant. Please take note that the following info is for myself and my partner.
> 
> 25/01/2016 --- EOI Lodged
> 04/02/2016 --- EOI Invite
> 19/02/2016 --- Lodged Visa (189) with all Documents attached
> 19/02/2016 --- Request to do medicals
> 24/02/2016 --- Medicals completed
> 03/03/2016 --- Visa Granted (189)


Congrats buddy! That was fast.. All the best
Btw, did you contact GSM office to follow up on your application?


----------



## Jahirul

dreaming_of_aus said:


> Hello guys,
> we got the grant today. Very excited. Have been following posts silently past 2 months. Thanks for everyone who were generous and answered silly questions from many of us.
> VISA 189
> EOI- 5/1/2015 Points 65
> Invitation- 08/01/2016
> Visa Lodge- 13/01/2016
> PCC 1221- 18/01/2016
> Medicals- 20/01/2016
> CO-contact - 25/01/2016 request for form 80
> form 80 uploaded - 29/1/2016
> GRANT: 03/03/16


Congratulations bro.. All.the best


----------



## charlie31

Did someone had an experience with High Cholesterol and how did grant got impacted??? 
Please help, at the crossroads


----------



## rahulnair

dreaming_of_aus said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> we got the grant today. Very excited. Have been following posts silently past 2 months. Thanks for everyone who were generous and answered silly questions from many of us.
> 
> 
> VISA 189
> 
> 
> EOI- 5/1/2015 Points 65
> 
> 
> Invitation- 08/01/2016
> 
> 
> Visa Lodge- 13/01/2016
> 
> 
> PCC 1221- 18/01/2016
> 
> 
> Medicals- 20/01/2016
> 
> 
> CO-contact - 25/01/2016 request for form 80
> 
> 
> form 80 uploaded - 29/1/2016
> 
> 
> GRANT: 03/03/16




Pretty similar to my timeline. Fingers crossed


----------



## Fluffyy

charlie31 said:


> Did someone had an experience with High Cholesterol and how did grant got impacted???
> Please help, at the crossroads


No impact at all....they just check the blood pressure and urine for alcohol eye sight Xray and blood sample for HIV...thats it


----------



## Bic

Jahirul said:


> Congrats buddy! That was fast.. All the best
> Btw, did you contact GSM office to follow up on your application?


Thanks. I did not contact the office. After I did the medicals I just waited and got the grant today. My agent called me up and advised myself and my partner that we both got our grant. Hope that helps.


----------



## charlie31

Fluffyy said:


> No impact at all....they just check the blood pressure and urine for alcohol eye sight Xray and blood sample for HIV...thats it


Thanks for a fast response, feels better.


----------



## ranjoo

Hi, When filling EOI, did not mention all 10 yrs work experience JUST 1 YEAR AUSTRALIAN WHICH I WAS CLAIMING POINTS FOR But in 189 visa online application, I was asked to select YES/NO to the question "Have you employed for the past 10 years", I selected YES and added work experience in visa application but stated it as not relevent and claimed just 1 year as relevant which i had claimed in EOI. Will this become a big problem ?????


----------



## sameerb

Bic said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been reading through the threads for a couple of weeks now but have not posted until today. I just wanted to post my timeline in the hope that it helps anyone still waiting for their grant. Please take note that the following info is for myself and my partner.
> 
> 25/01/2016 --- EOI Lodged
> 04/02/2016 --- EOI Invite
> 19/02/2016 --- Lodged Visa (189) with all Documents attached
> 19/02/2016 --- Request to do medicals
> 24/02/2016 --- Medicals completed
> 03/03/2016 --- Visa Granted (189)





dreaming_of_aus said:


> Hello guys,
> we got the grant today. Very excited. Have been following posts silently past 2 months. Thanks for everyone who were generous and answered silly questions from many of us.
> VISA 189
> EOI- 5/1/2015 Points 65
> Invitation- 08/01/2016
> Visa Lodge- 13/01/2016
> PCC 1221- 18/01/2016
> Medicals- 20/01/2016
> CO-contact - 25/01/2016 request for form 80
> form 80 uploaded - 29/1/2016
> GRANT: 03/03/16


Congratulations! Guys WoW you both had a pretty fast process :thumb:


----------



## andreyx108b

Congrats to all who got their grants!)


----------



## Sn_Rafi

I got following format for the Medium of Instruction certificate from this forum.

To whomsoever it may Concern
This is to certify that person's name , Registration No XXXXX (University Name) has been a student ofCollege name and address and has duly completed full time Degree of course name (Degree Course duration) from XXXXX University (Batch 200X-200X) in month,year in First division and all the trainings and instructions for the award of this degree were conducted in English.
Principal 
College name and principal stamp

Can I use this format. Or is there any other good format. Please help.


----------



## JAN84

LakshmiNarasimhan_S said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my golden GRANT email today for me and my family.
> 
> Thanks to all the guys who supported me in this forum. Hope all others who are waiting for this should get quickly!!
> 
> Timelines in my signature.


Dear ,
Congrats..All the best


----------



## Onshore

Visa lodged 15/02/16 
Decision ready file ( uploaded all documents PCC and did medical too)

Case officer contacted today 3/3/16 requested form 80 and PTE again !! Strange !!

Happened to anyone that inspite of updating upfront got request again ?

And is it true that once co request something then they don't get on ur file before 28 days ?


----------



## JAN84

Bic said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been reading through the threads for a couple of weeks now but have not posted until today. I just wanted to post my timeline in the hope that it helps anyone still waiting for their grant. Please take note that the following info is for myself and my partner.
> 
> 25/01/2016 --- EOI Lodged
> 04/02/2016 --- EOI Invite
> 19/02/2016 --- Lodged Visa (189) with all Documents attached
> 19/02/2016 --- Request to do medicals
> 24/02/2016 --- Medicals completed
> 03/03/2016 --- Visa Granted (189)


Wow super fast. Enjoy bro


----------



## NxtDesAus

Bic said:


> Hi Everyone, I have been reading through the threads for a couple of weeks now but have not posted until today. I just wanted to post my timeline in the hope that it helps anyone still waiting for their grant. Please take note that the following info is for myself and my partner. 25/01/2016 --- EOI Lodged 04/02/2016 --- EOI Invite 19/02/2016 --- Lodged Visa (189) with all Documents attached 19/02/2016 --- Request to do medicals 24/02/2016 --- Medicals completed 03/03/2016 --- Visa Granted (189)


 Congratulations Bric! Did you claim points for your employment?


----------



## JAN84

dreaming_of_aus said:


> Hello guys,
> we got the grant today. Very excited. Have been following posts silently past 2 months. Thanks for everyone who were generous and answered silly questions from many of us.
> VISA 189
> EOI- 5/1/2015 Points 65
> Invitation- 08/01/2016
> Visa Lodge- 13/01/2016
> PCC 1221- 18/01/2016
> Medicals- 20/01/2016
> CO-contact - 25/01/2016 request for form 80
> form 80 uploaded - 29/1/2016
> GRANT: 03/03/16


Wow Congrats. All the best


----------



## bimaldas_bl

Have you sent you PTE score from PearsonPTE website?



Onshore said:


> Visa lodged 15/02/16
> Decision ready file ( uploaded all documents PCC and did medical too)
> 
> Case officer contacted today 3/3/16 requested form 80 and PTE again !! Strange !!
> 
> Happened to anyone that inspite of updating upfront got request again ?
> 
> And is it true that once co request something then they don't get on ur file before 28 days ?


----------



## Sn_Rafi

For me, I have attached PTE score report. But later they insisted to send it from PTE website.


----------



## andreyx108b

andytoaussie said:


> Hi,
> We have had the strangest request from CO. He has asked for functional English proof for our 4 year old son in addition to Form 80 and 1221 for my husband. we are at a loss as to how we should proceed. Having asked his day nursery management to provide a letter stating the medium of instruction at the nursery is English, (We are currently in UK), we are praying that it works. Has anyone faced a similar situation?
> would appreciate any thoughts/suggestions.
> 
> Many Thanks


this happens from time-to-time, what you need to is complete forms for your husband and point out to the CO that request of an English proof for a kid seems to be incorrect. 

Sometimes CO do make this mistakes - nothing to worry. 

Good luck


----------



## andreyx108b

Sn_Rafi said:


> For me, I have attached PTE score report. But later they insisted to send it from PTE website.



Always always send it via PTE web-site.


----------



## Jaye

Hi All,

I have assigned a CO and CO Asked for PCC. However, I am having problem getting the PCC and will be delayed. I think I will not be able to meet the 28 days deadline. For extension, I want to contact with my CO. But the email I got from Co there is no email address of CO. The email is Brisbane common immigration office's email. Do you guys know how to contact with CO for extension.


----------



## Digvijayl

Hi,

Guys finally the pr has been granted, i am highly grateful to all the members of this forum.
Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## KV1990

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Pretty much same time line..
> Whats ur CO's name? Mine one is from GSM Adelaide (Marlon).


Hi. My CO is Ben from GSM Adelaide. All the best to you!!


----------



## JAN84

Digvijayl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Guys finally the pr has been granted, i am highly grateful to all the members of this forum.
> Thanks a lot guys.


Congrats Digvijay.. All the best


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed

KV1990 said:


> Hi. My CO is Ben from GSM Adelaide. All the best to you!!


Thanks Man. Same to u. Keep posted..


----------



## Onshore

Yes Pte score report soft copy and form 80 was already submitted still they asked to submit again. In email it says I have commenced your application and more information required to process which is 
1) form 80
2) and Pte score 

They dint ask specifically to send via website.
Anyways my agent said he's gonna inform co that it was already submitted and will also submit again.

My question is - is it possible that once I submit this two things again 
I may get grant before 28 days if everything else is ok. Or co won't touch before 28 days ?
Thanks everyone .


----------



## Sn_Rafi

Sn_Rafi said:


> I got following format for the Medium of Instruction certificate from this forum.
> 
> To whomsoever it may Concern
> This is to certify that person's name , Registration No XXXXX (University Name) has been a student ofCollege name and address and has duly completed full time Degree of course name (Degree Course duration) from XXXXX University (Batch 200X-200X) in month,year in First division and all the trainings and instructions for the award of this degree were conducted in English.
> Principal
> College name and principal stamp
> 
> Can I use this format. Or is there any other good format. Please help.



Could anyone help me on the above query?


----------



## Onshore

Yes this one perfectly alright. I received course complition letter which says same thing . As long as it mentions that from this tym to this tym course was completed and medium was English it works.


Sn_Rafi said:


> Sn_Rafi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got following format for the Medium of Instruction certificate from this forum.
> 
> To whomsoever it may Concern
> This is to certify that person's name , Registration No XXXXX (University Name) has been a student ofCollege name and address and has duly completed full time Degree of course name (Degree Course duration) from XXXXX University (Batch 200X-200X) in month,year in First division and all the trainings and instructions for the award of this degree were conducted in English.
> Principal
> College name and principal stamp
> 
> Can I use this format. Or is there any other good format. Please help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone help me on the above query?
Click to expand...


----------



## badboy0711

Trying to an appointment for Medicals from Elbit Bangalore. 
No slots available for this week, It's pretty hard to get the appointment :


----------



## SKforAus

Digvijayl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Guys finally the pr has been granted, i am highly grateful to all the members of this forum.
> Thanks a lot guys.


Congrats Digvijayl!!!

is this Direct Grant?? or did CO contacted you?


----------



## bharathi039

Digvijayl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Guys finally the pr has been granted, i am highly grateful to all the members of this forum.
> Thanks a lot guys.


Congrats DigVijay.. Could you please share your points breakdown?


----------



## vikaschandra

Digvijayl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Guys finally the pr has been granted, i am highly grateful to all the members of this forum.
> Thanks a lot guys.


Congratulations Digvijayl. Best wishes for your future.


----------



## vikaschandra

Sn_Rafi said:


> Could anyone help me on the above query?


Yes you can use this format.


----------



## vikaschandra

GSM Brisbane has started to pick up some pace, lately many of them have got their grants. 
Good news for the guys who have been allocated under GSM Brisbane keep the hopes high soon the vacuum will turn into Gold


----------



## KV1990

badboy0711 said:


> Trying to an appointment for Medicals from Elbit Bangalore.
> No slots available for this week, It's pretty hard to get the appointment :


Did you try fortis ,bangalore ? I called previous day and got appointment few weeks back. Also entire process got over within 2 hours for me.


----------



## captainm

Hi,

Can you please tell me which docs must be certified/JP? ex. PTE, Birth Certificate, payslips , work experience letters ...
Basically, I have no idea which docs I must certify which is pity :juggle:


----------



## bimaldas_bl

I got the appointment in two days. Which Elbit did you check? I went to the one in Queens road. They even told me one day notice is enough that time.



badboy0711 said:


> Trying to an appointment for Medicals from Elbit Bangalore.
> No slots available for this week, It's pretty hard to get the appointment :


----------



## bimaldas_bl

I would say, you sent the score through website and reply to your CO with the order number for reference. Its pretty easy. I was asked the same on 15th Feb and I sent score and uploaded other docs by 17th, still waiting..... Now my status shows as "Assessment in progress".



Onshore said:


> Yes Pte score report soft copy and form 80 was already submitted still they asked to submit again. In email it says I have commenced your application and more information required to process which is
> 1) form 80
> 2) and Pte score
> 
> They dint ask specifically to send via website.
> Anyways my agent said he's gonna inform co that it was already submitted and will also submit again.
> 
> My question is - is it possible that once I submit this two things again
> I may get grant before 28 days if everything else is ok. Or co won't touch before 28 days ?
> Thanks everyone .


----------



## bimaldas_bl

I don't think you need to certify any docs if they are color scanned. Here in India, we have authorized legal professionals (we call them Notaries) who certify documents. I have attested passport, birth certificate, school and college certificates, marriage certificate and experience certificate. You don't need to certify PTE in any case. 



captainm said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please tell me which docs must be certified/JP? ex. PTE, Birth Certificate, payslips , work experience letters ...
> Basically, I have no idea which docs I must certify which is pity :juggle:


----------



## badboy0711

bimaldas_bl said:


> I got the appointment in two days. Which Elbit did you check? I went to the one in Queens road. They even told me one day notice is enough that time.



Elbit in Queens road. Till next Monday all slots are full. They told to give a call on Monday to get appointment for Tuesday as the slots for Tuesday is not open yet. 
But I dont believe them. so i will keep calling them every day until they say they can 
take an appointment.


----------



## bimaldas_bl

Don't worry much about medical test. Drink lot of water and keep away from cigarette for few days if you smoke. 



badboy0711 said:


> Elbit in Queens road. Till next Monday all slots are full. They told to give a call on Monday to get appointment for Tuesday as the slots for Tuesday is not open yet.
> But I dont believe them. so i will keep calling them every day until they say they can
> take an appointment.


----------



## kbharg

How many points you have?

We have 60 points applied for Visa on Nov 19, 2015 and still waiting for the grant.


----------



## Digvijayl

bharathi039 said:


> Congrats DigVijay.. Could you please share your points breakdown?


Yeah sure, my points are as follows:-

Age:30
Language:10
Bachelors:15
Australian education:5

Thanks


----------



## sunnybo

*My Time line*

HI Guys, 

This forum has helped me in some ways. I have just received a PR grant today. So I though I should let everyone know my time line. This might help someone.

09/May/15: IELTS (LRWS: 8.5,9.0,7.5,8.5) 
29/Oct/15: Engineers Australia's Positive Assessment (UK bachelors degree & Australian 1 Year Experience) 
08/11/2015 :EOI 189
08/Jan/2016 : Invited
14/Jan/2016 : Visa application submitted
25/Jan/2016 : Medicals 
02/Feb/2016 : CO contacted for Polio vaccination cert, more proof of work & AU PCC
12/Feb/2016 : Submitted additional documents
03/03/2016 : Grant (Alhamdulillah  )


----------



## kbharg

So you have 65 points. We are at 60 points and waiting for Grat. How many more days may take?


----------



## andytoaussie

vikaschandra said:


> Now this is the strangest request I have seen so far. Functional English Proof for a four Year old the kids are hardly speaking properly at this age? Probably the CO might have confused with something else. You have 28 days to reply to ypur request send an email to the CO at gsm allocated and confirm if it is really needed in the meantime you get a letter from your kids nursery.


Thank you..


----------



## Bic

NxtDesAus said:


> Congratulations Bric! Did you claim points for your employment?


Hi, I did not claim points for employment.

Here is my points breakdown if it helps. 

Age: 30 points
IELTS: 10 points
Education Qualification: 15 points (Australian University)
Australian Study Qualifications: 5 points 
Total points = 60 Points


----------



## amandeep2208

Under my and wife's immigration health status its written - Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required.
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.

What does this status mean? Does it mean that we have cleared and passed our medical examinations?

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

amandeep2208 said:


> Under my and wife's immigration health status its written - Health Clearance Provided - No Action Required.
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> 
> What does this status mean? Does it mean that we have cleared and passed our medical examinations?
> 
> Thanks


Yes all clear nothing to be done from your side. Now CO will work you assessing your case.


----------



## dreaming_of_aus

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Congrats,
> 
> GSM Adelaide or Brisbane? Ur Occupation?



GSM Adelaide, both me and my husband are software engineers.


----------



## kaustuv

*Any idea ?? Yet to receive any update!!*

Hi All,

This is my first post here, apologies for any mistakes.

My wife and I have applied for the 189 visa on 08/01/2016 from Australia with 60 points ( IELTS - 10, Age -30, NAATI- 5, Overseas education - 15) were my wife is the primary applicant. We have cleared our medicals, uploaded the PCC's from Australia and India, form 80, form 888, form 1281 and all other documents ( attested by JP) by 25/01/2016. 

Till date there is no update from DIBP, not even any CO has been assigned. We have called them twice and got the standard reply " It's being processed" !!!

Any ideas whats happening, as I saw in this form that some people applied late in January have got the PR or have at-least got CO assigned.

Worried :confused2:

Thanks.


----------



## rahulnair

kaustuv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first post here, apologies for any mistakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and I have applied for the 189 visa on 08/01/2016 from Australia with 60 points ( IELTS - 10, Age -30, NAATI- 5, Overseas education - 15) were my wife is the primary applicant. We have cleared our medicals, uploaded the PCC's from Australia and India, form 80, form 888, form 1281 and all other documents ( attested by JP) by 25/01/2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Till date there is no update from DIBP, not even any CO has been assigned. We have called them twice and got the standard reply " It's being processed" !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas whats happening, as I saw in this form that some people applied late in January have got the PR or have at-least got CO assigned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worried :confused2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




There is no point calling them... Leave alone twice within such a short duration of filling your visa. You should wait atleast till 90 days which is the normal SLA as a matter of principle. Nothing stops you from calling but please note there are people who have lodged earlier than you and are still awaiting their grants!


----------



## MSN2016

*189 query*

Hi All,

I need to accept NSW SS nomination, but before I do, can someone please tell me:

1) If 190 is getting delayed, can I reapply for 189 EOI?
2) How to find out how many applications will still be accepted for 2015/16.

Thank you.


----------



## charlie31

Your time line is very similar to mine but I haven't recieved a CO contact as yet. Waiting to see the next course of actions.


----------



## amitanshu

Below are my timelines for reference -

Invitation Received - Feb 17, 2016 
Visa Lodged - Feb 18, 2016
Documents - Everything uploaded except Medicals
CO Contact - Mar 02, 2016 asking for medicals
Medical completed in portal - Mar 04, 2016
Informed DIBP and updated in the portal.
(Current status - Under assessment)
Grant - XX-XX-2016 <Waiting> :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mvreddiar

*Case officer*

Dear friends,

I've submitted all the documents except PCC. Which i've applied for and hope to get by the end of this month.

The question is How will I come to know when a case officer is assigned?
What will his communication mode be?

Regards


----------



## vikaschandra

mvreddiar said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I've submitted all the documents except PCC. Which i've applied for and hope to get by the end of this month.
> 
> The question is How will I come to know when a case officer is assigned?
> What will his communication mode be?
> 
> Regards


1. You will receive an email from the CO saying we have received your case and have started assessment 

2. You will be contacted by the CO requesting for additional documents if required that ways you know Co has been assigned

3. You might not received any email stating that the assessment has been started + the CO might not request you for additional documents as he might be satisfied with all the documents but on the background he would be assessing your case which might give you direct grant


----------



## andreyx108b

MSN2016 said:


> Hi All, I need to accept NSW SS nomination, but before I do, can someone please tell me: 1) If 190 is getting delayed, can I reapply for 189 EOI? 2) How to find out how many applications will still be accepted for 2015/16. Thank you.


1.What do you mean by delayed? They are processed almost at the same pace...

2. You can check occupational ceilings for your anzsco


----------



## rajatrk

*Sub class 189*

Hi! I lodged my application on 25th February. 

Any civil engineers in this thread? 

I will be updated my details later today. lane:


----------



## andreyx108b

rajatrk said:


> Hi! I lodged my application on 25th February. Any civil engineers in this thread? I will be updated my details later today. lane:


Good luck! 

Please add your details to the table too.


----------



## Bic

rajatrk said:


> Hi! I lodged my application on 25th February.
> 
> Any civil engineers in this thread?
> 
> I will be updated my details later today. lane:


I rajatrk, I am a graduate civil engineer, got my (partner included) grant yesterday. My timeline is below to help you get a fair idea of waiting times. 

25/01/2016 --- EOI Lodged 
04/02/2016 --- EOI Invite
19/02/2016 --- Lodged Visa (189) with all Documents attached 
19/02/2016 --- Request to do medicals
24/02/2016 --- Medicals completed 
03/03/2016 --- Visa Granted (189)


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

hi all,

i lodged my visa on 13/01/2016 ...
1st Co contacted on 28/01/2016 and asked for medicals completion
2nd Co contacted on 02/03/2016 and asked for Form 815 health undertaking.

what does this mean ??? is it a sign of case finalization or grant on the way ???


----------



## Phoenix2135

rajatrk said:


> Hi! I lodged my application on 25th February.
> 
> Any civil engineers in this thread?
> 
> I will be updated my details later today. lane:


Hi,

I am also a civil engineer from chennai.

I lodged my application on 23/02/2016.


----------



## badboy0711

booked for medicals on Tuesday. They require photographs of Australian standards.
specific size. I had already uploaded Indian passport size foto in immiaccount.

But the CO did not ask for a new one. I guess it is better to upload the Australian passport size foto in immi acc too.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed

badboy0711 said:


> booked for medicals on Tuesday. They require photographs of Australian standards.
> specific size. I had already uploaded Indian passport size foto in immiaccount.
> 
> But the CO did not ask for a new one. I guess it is better to upload the Australian passport size foto in immi acc too.


No need for photo.. i didn't upload any neither did CO ask for..


----------



## aussieby2016

Phoenix2135 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also a civil engineer from chennai.
> 
> I lodged my application on 23/02/2016.


another civil engineer......from Delhi.....


----------



## aussieby2016

Bic said:


> I rajatrk, I am a graduate civil engineer, got my (partner included) grant yesterday. My timeline is below to help you get a fair idea of waiting times.
> 
> 25/01/2016 --- EOI Lodged
> 04/02/2016 --- EOI Invite
> 19/02/2016 --- Lodged Visa (189) with all Documents attached
> 19/02/2016 --- Request to do medicals
> 24/02/2016 --- Medicals completed
> 03/03/2016 --- Visa Granted (189)


hi bic,

did u undergo employee verification??


----------



## ginni

It's a Grant....I can't believe it.....

After waiting for some 50+ days, I got the golden email today. I want to thank all the members of this forum for their kind support in this journey. It was bit tough and frustrated but in the end, this wait ended positively and I am happy, relieved now.....

Thank you very much guys..I would be online in this forum to provide my help in future....

:second:

:cheer2:


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed

ginni said:


> It's a Grant....I can't believe it.....
> 
> After waiting for some 50+ days, I got the golden email today. I want to thank all the members of this forum for their kind support in this journey. It was bit tough and frustrated but in the end, this wait ended positively and I am happy, relieved now.....
> 
> Thank you very much guys..I would be online in this forum to provide my help in future....
> 
> :second:
> 
> :cheer2:


Hey Congrats,

GSM Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## ginni

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Hey Congrats,
> 
> GSM Adelaide or Brisbane?


Brisbane...


----------



## rajatrk

badboy0711 said:


> booked for medicals on Tuesday. They require photographs of Australian standards.
> specific size. I had already uploaded Indian passport size foto in immiaccount.
> 
> But the CO did not ask for a new one. I guess it is better to upload the Australian passport size foto in immi acc too.


I had to take 4 copies of my photograph (35mm x 45 mm). Also, a copy of the Bio pages of the passport along with the original passport. Confirm with the hospital as to what the requirements are.


----------



## andreyx108b

ginni said:


> It's a Grant....I can't believe it.....
> 
> After waiting for some 50+ days, I got the golden email today. I want to thank all the members of this forum for their kind support in this journey. It was bit tough and frustrated but in the end, this wait ended positively and I am happy, relieved now.....
> 
> Thank you very much guys..I would be online in this forum to provide my help in future....
> 
> :second:
> 
> :cheer2:


congrats!lane:lane:lane:


----------



## vikaschandra

ginni said:


> It's a Grant....I can't believe it.....
> 
> After waiting for some 50+ days, I got the golden email today. I want to thank all the members of this forum for their kind support in this journey. It was bit tough and frustrated but in the end, this wait ended positively and I am happy, relieved now.....
> 
> Thank you very much guys..I would be online in this forum to provide my help in future....
> 
> :second:
> 
> :cheer2:


Congratulations ginni.


----------



## Bic

aussieby2016 said:


> hi bic,
> 
> did u undergo employee verification??


Hi Aussieby2016, I did not undergo employee verification, as I never claimed any points for Employment.


----------



## JamesSultan

Dear All,

While filling up the online visa application, i came across the following questions which are confusing, need your help in answering them.
1. Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
**In my last country of residence, i spent around 25 years and during that time i have change several addresses. This question also asks me to add dates of stay, In my case, I have lived for only 3 months at the last address in that country (out of total 25 years). If i follow the instructions and add only the last address, it will just represent 3 months, not 25 years**
What is the correct way to mention it? Shall i only mention the last address with the dates representing just a 3 months of stay at that address?

2. Education history,
**Is it fine if i only mention my bachelors degree and not the secondary school? As per skill assessment, my highest qualification is the Bachelors Degree**
**How to add currently enrolled degree? As we cannot add it without entering an end date**

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rajatrk

ginni said:


> It's a Grant....I can't believe it.....
> 
> After waiting for some 50+ days, I got the golden email today. I want to thank all the members of this forum for their kind support in this journey. It was bit tough and frustrated but in the end, this wait ended positively and I am happy, relieved now.....
> 
> Thank you very much guys..I would be online in this forum to provide my help in future....
> 
> :second:
> 
> :cheer2:


Congrats Ginni. A really exciting moment.


----------



## amandeep2208

Congrats Ginni.

Looks like Brisbane team is doing work fast then Adelaide.


----------



## realwizard

shjayant said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got my grant on 25th Feb as a single applicant and got married on 29th of Feb. What is the process that I need to follow to include my wife in my application though I will be travelling alone this july. Any suggestion from the experts?


Congratulations on your grant. I'm not sure you can include your new wife into your application after your visa is granted. I think she'll need to apply separately under skilled migration or as your partner.
Partner visa (subclasses 820 and 801)


----------



## realwizard

Jaye said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have assigned a CO and CO Asked for PCC. However, I am having problem getting the PCC and will be delayed. I think I will not be able to meet the 28 days deadline. For extension, I want to contact with my CO. But the email I got from Co there is no email address of CO. The email is Brisbane common immigration office's email. Do you guys know how to contact with CO for extension.


You should upload evidence of your application for PCC to ImmiAccount under "Character / Evidence of intention to obtain", or whatever the category is called (the system if offline at the moment).

You can also send the email to the address that you have and they will redirect it to your CO (make sure you mention your case number, etc.).


----------



## realwizard

captainm said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please tell me which docs must be certified/JP? ex. PTE, Birth Certificate, payslips , work experience letters ...
> Basically, I have no idea which docs I must certify which is pity :juggle:


You can provide colour scans of original documents OR colour scans of certified copies. Therefore, if you have all the originals which you can scan, no certification is required.

As others have indicated, you should send the PTE scores to DIBP online.


----------



## Tapidum

I initially did not add my non-migrating dependent child/wife , but now I just added them to my application as migrating members through "Change in Circumstances" link in immi-account, (as decision has not been made yet on my 189 subclass). I just want to ask following:

1: Including a dependent child/wife, in midst of application being lodged would delay the process or not ?
2: do we have to pay additional surcharge being adding dependents in midst of process, or the cost shall remain same as before.
3: How do I pay for recently added members as i cant see a link on my immi-account page.
4. if I added them as migrating members through "Change in Circumstances" link in immi-account, then Do i still have to fill form 1022, which is same thing?
5: When I would be required to pay after decision or before. I sent an email to CO but s/he is silent yet for 3 days.


----------



## realwizard

Tapidum said:


> I initially did not add my non-migrating dependent child/wife , but now I just added them to my application as migrating members through "Change in Circumstances" link in immi-account, (as decision has not been made yet on my 189 subclass). I just want to ask following:
> 
> 1: Including a dependent child/wife, in midst of application being lodged would delay the process or not ?
> 2: do we have to pay additional surcharge being adding dependents in midst of process, or the cost shall remain same as before.
> 3: How do I pay for recently added members as i cant see a link on my immi-account page.
> 4. if I added them as migrating members through "Change in Circumstances" link in immi-account, then Do i still have to fill form 1022, which is same thing?
> 5: When I would be required to pay after decision or before. I sent an email to CO but s/he is silent yet for 3 days.


Hi! Was it a genuine change of circumstances or incorrect answer? I'm curios how your wife went from being non-dependent to dependent. Did you include her as "non-migrating dependent" family member initially? I imagine the CO will want to see some evidence on why they became dependent.

Based on earlier posts by people who had a baby after application but before visa grant:

_1: Including a dependent child/wife, in midst of application being lodged would delay the process or not ?_
Generally speaking, yes, as their PPCs, medicals tests, and forms 80/1221 will be required (unless already provided earlier).
_2: do we have to pay additional surcharge being adding dependents in midst of process, or the cost shall remain same as before._
A newly born child does not lead to extra fees. Not sure about your case.
_3: How do I pay for recently added members as i cant see a link on my immi-account page._
If you have to pay, the CO will communicate the details to you.
_4. if I added them as migrating members through "Change in Circumstances" link in immi-account, then Do i still have to fill form 1022, which is same thing?_
No.
_5: When I would be required to pay after decision or before. I sent an email to CO but s/he is silent yet for 3 days._
If you have to pay, you will be required to do it before the decision on your visa is made.


----------



## Tapidum

*thanks dear for prompt reply, Real Wizard*

Clarification:
My wife didnot go from being non-dependent to dependent. She & 02 children went from non-migrating to migrating. I included them as "non-migrating dependent" family members initially. The Police checks, medicals tests, and forms 80/1221 have already been provided. I think only payment factor of the family is left and that wont take much time. And meanwhile i shall wait for CO to respond. 

In how much time would the CO respond roughly ?

Would the CO create a link on my immi-accout to pay online, and tell the amount to be paid, as I cant see any link on immi-account page to pay now ?

My overall points are 65 what are the chances to get 189 Visa ?

Thanx Real Wizard


----------



## badboy0711

i am confused about the employment verification call. Will everybody get the call?.
or they just randomly choose some applicant and do the verification call.?. I only see only few people mention about the verification call in the forum.


----------



## ginni

badboy0711 said:


> i am confused about the employment verification call. Will everybody get the call?.
> or they just randomly choose some applicant and do the verification call.?. I only see only few people mention about the verification call in the forum.


This totally depends on them. But if you provide all documents upfront that assure them about your job and then you might not get verification call.

So best option will be upload all payslips, offer letter, exp. letter, reference letter, Tax documents, promotion letter and Bank statements upfront.

Good luck...


----------



## charlie31

badboy0711 said:


> i am confused about the employment verification call. Will everybody get the call?.
> or they just randomly choose some applicant and do the verification call.?. I only see only few people mention about the verification call in the forum.


I think it is random, not all for sure


----------



## belapmehta

Finally CO contacted me after 1 month post lodging VISA application requesting for PCC.

I dint do the PCC as my stay in the country did not reach 12 months+ duration (as suggested in DIBP site). However, I guess now i have to do it now.

More wait ......


----------



## Naveen2015

I havent been very active in this forum and I have made a few threads and a few posts here and there.......but I got the grant today guys...A special thanks to God first. Then Keedabhai and Jeetenbhai, and ofcourse everyone else who helped me along the way Andrei,dhijaj,harkanwal,Rajarajin,zebust,sarim1984,Waqasbinrashed,seledi,xehny,cozmopravesh,surya123,shri078,deepakprasad,pras07 and everyone who has ever replied to my posts  ...your thumbs up and guidance has helped me through this journey. Best of luck for your applications as well. I know the wait is nerve racking but as they say in Star Wars............May the Force be with you!!


----------



## bimaldas_bl

Congrats Naveen and please let us know your timeline



Naveen2015 said:


> I havent been very active in this forum and I have made a few threads and a few posts here and there.......but I got the grant today guys...A special thanks to God first. Then Keedabhai and Jeetenbhai, and ofcourse everyone else who helped me along the way Andrei,dhijaj,harkanwal,Rajarajin,zebust,sarim1984,Waqasbinrashed,seledi,xehny,cozmopravesh,surya123,shri078,deepakprasad,pras07 and everyone who has ever replied to my posts  ...your thumbs up and guidance has helped me through this journey. Best of luck for your applications as well. I know the wait is nerve racking but as they say in Star Wars............May the Force be with you!!


----------



## realwizard

Tapidum said:


> Clarification:
> My wife didnot go from being non-dependent to dependent. She & 02 children went from non-migrating to migrating. I included them as "non-migrating dependent" family members initially. The Police checks, medicals tests, and forms 80/1221 have already been provided. I think only payment factor of the family is left and that wont take much time. And meanwhile i shall wait for CO to respond.
> 
> In how much time would the CO respond roughly ?
> 
> Would the CO create a link on my immi-accout to pay online, and tell the amount to be paid, as I cant see any link on immi-account page to pay now ?
> 
> My overall points are 65 what are the chances to get 189 Visa ?
> 
> Thanx Real Wizard


Oh good to hear that, I was getting worried 

According to Andrey's (andreyx108b) tracker, the average time for CO contact is 29 days after visa application. Since all documents have already been provided for your family, I wouldn't expect this change to delay the process significantly. The CO will inform you whether you should pay and how to do it, I don't know, to be honest.

Your points do not affect visa processing time. They only matter for EOIs.


----------



## mvreddiar

Thanks dear for the reply...


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats buddy.. great news... 




ginni said:


> It's a Grant....I can't believe it.....
> 
> After waiting for some 50+ days, I got the golden email today. I want to thank all the members of this forum for their kind support in this journey. It was bit tough and frustrated but in the end, this wait ended positively and I am happy, relieved now.....
> 
> Thank you very much guys..I would be online in this forum to provide my help in future....
> 
> :second:
> 
> :cheer2:


----------



## cozmopravesh

Naveen2015 said:


> I havent been very active in this forum and I have made a few threads and a few posts here and there.......but I got the grant today guys...A special thanks to God first. Then Keedabhai and Jeetenbhai, and ofcourse everyone else who helped me along the way Andrei,dhijaj,harkanwal,Rajarajin,zebust,sarim1984,Waqasbinrashed,seledi,xehny,cozmopravesh,surya123,shri078,deepakprasad,pras07 and everyone who has ever replied to my posts  ...your thumbs up and guidance has helped me through this journey. Best of luck for your applications as well. I know the wait is nerve racking but as they say in Star Wars............May the Force be with you!!



Many many congrats Naveen..... Happy to hear the good news.

Have a great future down under ..... All the best


lane:


----------



## cozmopravesh

ginni said:


> It's a Grant....I can't believe it.....
> 
> After waiting for some 50+ days, I got the golden email today. I want to thank all the members of this forum for their kind support in this journey. It was bit tough and frustrated but in the end, this wait ended positively and I am happy, relieved now.....
> 
> Thank you very much guys..I would be online in this forum to provide my help in future....
> 
> :second:
> 
> :cheer2:


Congrats Ginni ... Have a great future down under


----------



## anhhoang

please help.
I did my full PR medical check up last Feb for my TR. for my PR now, they wanted me to do medical check-up again because it was expired. when I came to Bupa, the person there told me that I didn't have to do chest X-ray again as it was done on 2/3/2015 and still valid. I did ask them if at the time of assessment, my chest x-ray is expired, will that be problem? they just said the nurse will duel with that. after 1 week of medical check up now, I haven't heard anything from DIBP for Bupa but in my immi account showed this "The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment." 
does that mean I have to call and arrange chest X-ray done or was there something wrong with my medical report, like some health problems, that may affect my application? 
I'm very worried about it, please anyone has had experience with this issue before can help me...


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

anhhoang said:


> please help.
> I did my full PR medical check up last Feb for my TR. for my PR now, they wanted me to do medical check-up again because it was expired. when I came to Bupa, the person there told me that I didn't have to do chest X-ray again as it was done on 2/3/2015 and still valid. I did ask them if at the time of assessment, my chest x-ray is expired, will that be problem? they just said the nurse will duel with that. after 1 week of medical check up now, I haven't heard anything from DIBP for Bupa but in my immi account showed this "The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."
> does that mean I have to call and arrange chest X-ray done or was there something wrong with my medical report, like some health problems, that may affect my application?
> I'm very worried about it, please anyone has had experience with this issue before can help me...


u have to wait for bupa clearence ... it will take max 2 days except weekends.


----------



## anhhoang

Faraz Ahmad said:


> u have to wait for bupa clearence ... it will take max 2 days except weekends.


thanks... should I call them to ask or just wait? 
unfortunately Monday is public holiday in my state...never hate long weekend like now


----------



## aussieby2016

anhhoang said:


> thanks... should I call them to ask or just wait?
> unfortunately Monday is public holiday in my state...never hate long weekend like now


Wait 4 a few days....if the status changes to medicals cleared no action required then u r clear.....else bupa ppl send a mail for any necessary further medical examinations.....


----------



## UncleScrooge

HI Guys,
I have applied for 189 and have been waiting for my grant. Meanwhile there has been a change in my circumstances.
I got engaged and now I would want to add my fiance as an additional applicant.
My fiance might not be able to apply as a skilled migrant because his occupation is listed only on CSOL and it could take a lot of time. The partner visa seems to be time consuming and expensive. Is it possible to add my fiance in my application or should I stall my application processing until I can produce a marriage certificate?
My fiance has his IELTS score and most other documents. 
What are my options? Below is the timeline.

EOI: 24/12/2015
Invite: 8/1/2016
Application: 22/1/2016 (With Medicals, PCC)
CO contact: 01/02/2016 (Asked for form 80)
Info Provided: 02/02/2016

Thanks in advance for your suggestions


----------



## realwizard

UncleScrooge said:


> HI Guys,
> I have applied for 189 and have been waiting for my grant. Meanwhile there has been a change in my circumstances.
> I got engaged and now I would want to add my fiance as an additional applicant.
> My fiance might not be able to apply as a skilled migrant because his occupation is listed only on CSOL and it could take a lot of time. The partner visa seems to be time consuming and expensive. Is it possible to add my fiance in my application or should I stall my application processing until I can produce a marriage certificate?
> My fiance has his IELTS score and most other documents.
> What are my options? Below is the timeline.
> 
> EOI: 24/12/2015
> Invite: 8/1/2016
> Application: 22/1/2016 (With Medicals, PCC)
> CO contact: 01/02/2016 (Asked for form 80)
> Info Provided: 02/02/2016
> 
> Thanks in advance for your suggestions


Your fiance can be added to your application as a de facto partner if you can produce evidence that you have been together for at least 12 months. If you do not have such evidence, then you'll need to be married to add him as your partner. However, I don't know how you could delay the visa application process since you have already provided all the documents.

If you don't have the documents to show 12 months of being together, I guess what you could do is submit your change of circumstances anyway, so CO will give you 28 days to provide evidence. You get married before the deadline and submit another change of circumstances (de facto partner -> partner) and your marriage certificate. Co will then request meds, PCCs, and possibly form 80/1221 for your partner as well as payment of extra fees.
Please note that I have not seen anyone use such a method, so I'm not sure it would work.
Also note that if you do this (submit change of circumstances now) but do not provide any evidence or marriage certificate within 28 days, your own visa application may be refused (again, speculating here).

I would also like to mention that, putting myself in your CO's shoes, if you did not initially indicate in your visa application that you were in a relationship, your CO may be sceptical about whether your currently declared relationship/marriage is genuine and enduring.

Did you indicate in your visa application and/or form 80 that you were in a relationship?


----------



## avinash_nair

Guys, 

I was trying to pay visa fees (AUD 5400) using ICICI Multicurrency travel card. Even after enabling ecom the payment is getting declined. 

Have anyone of you faced the same issue. Kindly suggest a way around this. 

Thanks and Regards, 
Avinash Nair


----------



## vikaschandra

avinash_nair said:


> Guys,
> 
> I was trying to pay visa fees (AUD 5400) using ICICI Multicurrency travel card. Even after enabling ecom the payment is getting declined.
> 
> Have anyone of you faced the same issue. Kindly suggest a way around this.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Avinash Nair


Try making the payment tomorrow it is possible that system maintenance is ongoing.


----------



## donivnir

I'm a close observer of this forum. I have applied for 189. Today got a CO assigned and received a mail from her requesting Reference letter on official letter head with name, position and direct contact number of the authorized person writing the reference letter.

I don't have the reference letter with roles and responsibilities from my employers. My employers are not willing to provide reference letter with roles and responsibilities. So I have uploaded my offer letter, Service certificate (official letter head),Payslips and submitted staturatity declaration from my Manager depicting my roles and responsibilities which i used for my ACS Assessment. Unfortunately the SD provided by me for ACS don't have the contact number and email id of my manager.

What should be my approach in this case? Can i get new SD with (email /Telephone no) from my mangers or Can i upload the scanned copies of my Manager Business Card which has all his contact details ?

Please advise...

Thanks


----------



## kaustuv

rahulnair said:


> There is no point calling them... Leave alone twice within such a short duration of filling your visa. You should wait atleast till 90 days which is the normal SLA as a matter of principle. Nothing stops you from calling but please note there are people who have lodged earlier than you and are still awaiting their grants!


Thanks for the reply, I understand the SLA is 90 days. Just wanted to know if anything I can do to know the current status from anywhere as there is no CO assignment or contact yet. I have seen in this forum that at-least CO gets assigned pretty quickly whereas its now about 60 days in my case.


----------



## avinash_nair

vikaschandra said:


> Try making the payment tomorrow it is possible that system maintenance is ongoing.


Thanks Vikas. Still having the same issue. I am not if this is because I am using a multicurrency card. Does those work?


----------



## Thorax

donivnir said:


> I'm a close observer of this forum. I have applied for 189. Today got a CO assigned and received a mail from her requesting Reference letter on official letter head with name, position and direct contact number of the authorized person writing the reference letter.
> 
> I don't have the reference letter with roles and responsibilities from my employers. My employers are not willing to provide reference letter with roles and responsibilities. So I have uploaded my offer letter, Service certificate (official letter head),Payslips and submitted staturatity declaration from my Manager depicting my roles and responsibilities which i used for my ACS Assessment. Unfortunately the SD provided by me for ACS don't have the contact number and email id of my manager.
> 
> What should be my approach in this case? Can i get new SD with (email /Telephone no) from my mangers or Can i upload the scanned copies of my Manager Business Card which has all his contact details ?
> 
> Please advise...
> 
> Thanks


Didn't you get an employment letter from your company stating you are an employee from this date? It need not have roles and responsibilities. If you tell them its for a home loan or something and you need employer letter with designation and address they normally give  My employer declined to give one with roles and responsibilities, so i asked for just employment confirmation letter.

Apart from that you should do a new SD from your manager will contact details clearly mentioned (email, phone number etc) with Managers ID card, business card etc attached. If you have tax documents, upload that too separately so that there is enough proof for your employment.


----------



## andreyx108b

kaustuv said:


> Thanks for the reply, I understand the SLA is 90 days. Just wanted to know if anything I can do to know the current status from anywhere as there is no CO assignment or contact yet. I have seen in this forum that at-least CO gets assigned pretty quickly whereas its now about 60 days in my case.


You cant really go beyond of what immiaccount shows.


----------



## Jaye

Hi All,

I have assigned a CO and CO Asked for PCC. However, I am having problem getting the PCC and will be delayed. I think I will not be able to meet the 28 days deadline. For extension, I want to contact with my CO. But the email I got from Co there is no email address of CO. The email is Brisbane common immigration office's email. Do you guys know how to contact with CO for extension.


----------



## andreyx108b

Jaye said:


> Hi All, I have assigned a CO and CO Asked for PCC. However, I am having problem getting the PCC and will be delayed. I think I will not be able to meet the 28 days deadline. For extension, I want to contact with my CO. But the email I got from Co there is no email address of CO. The email is Brisbane common immigration office's email. Do you guys know how to contact with CO for extension.


You can not get in touch with your CO - e-mail to the team and explain them, plus ask to confirm.


----------



## JAN84

Naveen2015 said:


> I havent been very active in this forum and I have made a few threads and a few posts here and there.......but I got the grant today guys...A special thanks to God first. Then Keedabhai and Jeetenbhai, and ofcourse everyone else who helped me along the way Andrei,dhijaj,harkanwal,Rajarajin,zebust,sarim1984,Waqasbinrashed,seledi,xehny,cozmopravesh,surya123,shri078,deepakprasad,pras07 and everyone who has ever replied to my posts  ...your thumbs up and guidance has helped me through this journey. Best of luck for your applications as well. I know the wait is nerve racking but as they say in Star Wars............May the Force be with you!!


Congrats Naveen. all the best


----------



## vikaschandra

avinash_nair said:


> Thanks Vikas. Still having the same issue. I am not if this is because I am using a multicurrency card. Does those work?


Avinash it is possible that the multi currency card is not working for payments. can you check 
1. do you have extra amount on the card (as their will be surcharge incurred during payment this amount should be available)
2. have you enabled the e-commerce option on the card (check via internet banking)
3. as alternative option also check with the bank if their is possibility to transfer the amount to a single currency card? (In case the multi currency does not work at all)


----------



## Digvijayl

Jaye said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have assigned a CO and CO Asked for PCC. However, I am having problem getting the PCC and will be delayed. I think I will not be able to meet the 28 days deadline. For extension, I want to contact with my CO. But the email I got from Co there is no email address of CO. The email is Brisbane common immigration office's email. Do you guys know how to contact with CO for extension.


Hi, 

I would advice you to call dibp and let them know about this. They will ask your details and make a note about your issue. So when the case officer comes back, he can see that you had already informed about the delay of the pcc.

Thanks


----------



## buntypatel1988

Hi Guys,

My application to NSW for 190 in 231313 is approved on March 2nd and to the next step i have to lodge my visa in next 60 days.

Point Break up:
Age - 30 (28 Years)
B.E - 15 
PTE - 10 (Speaking 90, Writing 77, Reading 81, Listening 83)
Experience - 5 points
State Sponsorship - 5 Points

However following is my concerns and point breakup before lodging my visa application to DIBP. I have worked for four companies in my professional tenure and following is the documents available for the same.

1. Company A : (2 years - Not claiming the points as ACS have deducted this as a part of skilled employment) :- Offer letter, Joining Letter, promotion letter, Reliving letter, pay slips, bank statement and reference letter.

2. Company B : ( 23 Months - Claiming point for this) :- Offer letter, joining letter, promotion letter, salary slips, salary certificate (stating salary was paid in cash on company letter head), reference letter.

3. Company C : (21 Months - claiming point for this):- offer letter, joining letter, promotion letter, salary slip, bank statement, tax return, pf statement, reference letter

4. Company d: ( 8 months - Claiming point for this) :- Offer letter, contract, salary slips, bank statement, reference letter.

My concern is i was paid in cash for* company B and i dont have Bank statement or tax return for this company as my salary was non taxable and i was paid in cash.*

Request you all guys to suggest if this is fine or CO will ask Bank statement/tax return on later on stages.

Appreciate your revert as i am confused on the way of going forward.


----------



## realwizard

buntypatel1988 said:


> 2. Company B : ( 23 Months - Claiming point for this) :- Offer letter, joining letter, promotion letter, salary slips, salary certificate (stating salary was paid in cash on company letter head), reference letter.
> 
> ...
> 
> My concern is i was paid in cash for* company B and i dont have Bank statement or tax return for this company as my salary was non taxable and i was paid in cash.*
> 
> Request you all guys to suggest if this is fine or CO will ask Bank statement/tax return on later on stages.
> 
> Appreciate your revert as i am confused on the way of going forward.


You should be fine. I did not submit bank statements or tax returns, and these documents were not requested by my CO. In any case, you can't provide more documents than you have, and you already have a few.


----------



## donivnir

Thorax said:


> Didn't you get an employment letter from your company stating you are an employee from this date? It need not have roles and responsibilities. If you tell them its for a home loan or something and you need employer letter with designation and address they normally give  My employer declined to give one with roles and responsibilities, so i asked for just employment confirmation letter.
> 
> Apart from that you should do a new SD from your manager will contact details clearly mentioned (email, phone number etc) with Managers ID card, business card etc attached. If you have tax documents, upload that too separately so that there is enough proof for your employment.


Thanks for your response. I have my service certificates and relieving letters from both of my employers that states joining date, relieved date, designation, salary. Both of my service certificates and relieving letters are signed by HR Head in official letter head (Which has company contact numbers and website address. Just like a typical IT MNC letter) with name and designation. but no email id / contact details of HR.


----------



## ramani127

Hi,

When i login to immi account and go to attach documents tab, it shows 0 documents received by the department at the bottom right side. Is it normal?

also I receive green ticks on multiple documents and it says received but it also shows 0 received


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Logically it should mention the total number of documents you have uploaded.

On the first line it will show you the total number of documents uploaded.
and on the second line the maximum documents that can be uploaded (Basically 60)



ramani127 said:


> Hi,
> 
> When i login to immi account and go to attach documents tab, it shows 0 documents received by the department at the bottom right side. Is it normal?
> 
> also I receive green ticks on multiple documents and it says received but it also shows 0 received


----------



## ssaleh

Hi gents 
Let me share my status
Mechanical Engineer Visa 189
I am submitting all my documents through an agent :
15/10/2015. EOI submitted 
8/1/2016. Got the Invitation 
2/2/2016. Visa lodged 
16/2/2016. Asked to submit pcc and medical for me and spouse and two kids
20/2/2016. Pcc and medical done and submitted 
Grant. God knows
IED. God knows


----------



## rajatrk

avinash_nair said:


> Guys,
> 
> I was trying to pay visa fees (AUD 5400) using ICICI Multicurrency travel card. Even after enabling ecom the payment is getting declined.
> 
> Have anyone of you faced the same issue. Kindly suggest a way around this.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Avinash Nair


Hi Avinash,

I had some issues with the ICICI transactions. I used the International debit card for the transactions though. The following were the issues

1) Transaction was not happening even though I had the required money in the account.
2) When I spoke to the customer care, they said my International transaction limit was lower than the amount I wanted to pay. But due to some technical issues they could not process the payment even after increasing the transaction limit. 
3) Since I had a ICICI credit card, I spoke to the credit card department to see if the credit limit can be increased, but they said they cannot. The solution they offered was that I can overload the credit card and get the credit limit to whatever I want to and later do the transaction. So, I deposited additional money to the credit card and performed the transactions. And it worked! 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed

Alhamdulillah got grant today.


----------



## Ashuaust

Hello guys 
Hope this new week goes smoothly and we all get our new life I mean our PR GRANTS . it's been almost 50 days I lodged my application and the status is stuck at 'application received '.Well I don't mind waiting for 90 days time frame but I would really be upset when I come close to 90 days and then comes INFORMATION REQUESTED FROM CO .I know there are some in this forum who are in the same position like I m .. Let's hope for DIRECT GRANT


----------



## andreyx108b

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Alhamdulillah got grant today.


Congrats!)


----------



## Jaz2804

Salaam Waqas,

Congratulations !!!! Happy for you.

Just wanted to know what time you got the email today?

Am awaiting mine anytime now too.


----------



## Waqasbinrasheed

Jaz2804 said:


> Salaam Waqas,
> 
> Congratulations !!!! Happy for you.
> 
> Just wanted to know what time you got the email today?
> 
> Am awaiting mine anytime now too.


Thanks brother,

I received it around 12.10 pm Australian time


----------



## DeepakDhankhar107

Congratulations!! :clap2:




Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Alhamdulillah got grant today.


----------



## JAN84

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Alhamdulillah got grant today.


Congrats Waqas . All the best


----------



## hustaa

hi all,
I have a question about Evidence of Functional English. I logged my 189 application on 13th, Feb including my wife and baby. 
The CO requested form 80, 1221 and my wife's English document on 24th, Feb.
I uploaded form 80 and 1221. I also sent an email to the CO to ask to pay for 2nd VAC for my wife's English.

Do you guys know how long the CO will contact me again regarding the 2nd VAC?


----------



## theskyisalive

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Alhamdulillah got grant today.


Congrats Waqas! 

Good to see speedy visa grants coming in...Your CO was from GSM Adelaid or Brisbane?


----------



## vikaschandra

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Alhamdulillah got grant today.




Congratulations Waqas.


----------



## gaus

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Alhamdulillah got grant today.


Congrats!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Digvijayl

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Alhamdulillah got grant today.


Congrats waqas👍


----------



## smsingh13

Is obtaining UK PCC still via courier or it has been automated and whole process is completely online ?


----------



## simpsonaj

smsingh13 said:


> Is obtaining UK PCC still via courier or it has been automated and whole process is completely online ?


The application is all online but have to wait for the snail mail to receive it!


----------



## go2aus

*Congratz*



Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Alhamdulillah got grant today.



Congratz Waqas.

Can you plz ans below queries:
1. From which GSM - Adelaide or Brisbane
2. Which CO?
3. Points breakup.
4. Was their any employment verification? If yes, how it was done.

Reason being, I too have lodged on same day as urs and waiting decision from GSM Adelaide.


----------



## go2aus

Hi All,

Did CO ask to submit statutory declaration on Company Letter head with detailed roles & responsibilities recently? CO asked the same in my friend's case.

Reason being I work in an MNC and its very difficult to get a customized statutory declaration on Company Letter head with detailed roles & responsibilities.

I have submitted Offer letter, joining letter, payslips, deputation letters on company letter head. will these documents serve the purpose in stead of statutory declaration on Company Letter head?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats.. Great News



Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Alhamdulillah got grant today.


----------



## shabdullah

Hi There,

I have quick query about filling Form 80 - Part G Education - Question 20 which says
20 Give details of all tertiary education and qualifications
Education/qualifications includes:
• college/vocational schools
• university
• research/thesis
• specialist training
• skill/trade qualifications.
Note: If you are applying for a Refugee and Humanitarian visa, you must provide details of all education and qualifications since birth.


1- Should I mention only my BSc Degree or I am supposed to mentioned Secondary and Higher Secondary education as well?

2- I have certain professional certifications e.g. Project Management Professional (PMP), IT Service Management, Microsoft Certified Professional... there certifications are awarded by passing the exam that can be prepared by self-study... Should I include these certifications?


Many thanks in advance.
__________________


----------



## cozmopravesh

go2aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Did CO ask to submit statutory declaration on Company Letter head with detailed roles & responsibilities recently? CO asked the same in my friend's case.
> 
> Reason being I work in an MNC and its very difficult to get a customized statutory declaration on Company Letter head with detailed roles & responsibilities.
> 
> I have submitted Offer letter, joining letter, payslips, deputation letters on company letter head. will these documents serve the purpose in stead of statutory declaration on Company Letter head?



R&R letter is must to provide to recognize your skills set. If you cannot obtain it from company, you can ask your manager to provide on stamp paper.


----------



## cozmopravesh

shabdullah said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I have quick query about filling Form 80 - Part G Education - Question 20 which says
> 20 Give details of all tertiary education and qualifications
> Education/qualifications includes:
> • college/vocational schools
> • university
> • research/thesis
> • specialist training
> • skill/trade qualifications.
> Note: If you are applying for a Refugee and Humanitarian visa, you must provide details of all education and qualifications since birth.
> 
> 
> 1- Should I mention only my BSc Degree or I am supposed to mentioned Secondary and Higher Secondary education as well?
> 
> 2- I have certain professional certifications e.g. Project Management Professional (PMP), IT Service Management, Microsoft Certified Professional... there certifications are awarded by passing the exam that can be prepared by self-study... Should I include these certifications?
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> __________________



1: BSc only

2: not required


----------



## Alhad

Hi all,

I had CO contact today - GSM Adelaide with request for more information - PCCs and Medicals.
I have obtained India PCC and awaiting UK PCC. I plan to do medicals early next week.

How long we do normally have to provide requested information?

Cheers,
A


----------



## Thorax

Alhad said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had CO contact today - GSM Adelaide with request for more information - PCCs and Medicals.
> I have obtained India PCC and awaiting UK PCC. I plan to do medicals early next week.
> 
> How long we do normally have to provide requested information?
> 
> Cheers,
> A


28 days usually. 
You can request more time if PCC delays by showing proof that you have applied for the PCC.


----------



## Alhad

Thorax said:


> 28 days usually.
> You can request more time if PCC delays by showing proof that you have applied for the PCC.


Thanks, Thorax


----------



## charlie31

simpsonaj said:


> The application is all online but have to wait for the snail mail to receive it!


You and I have almost similar timelines. Have you done your pcc and medical already?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Hi,

Quick question..

why is it that you are yet to do your medicals?


BR



charlie31 said:


> You and I have almost similar timelines. Have you done your pcc and medical already?


----------



## call.ksingh

Hi,

My agent had applied my visa for 189 on Feb 16th 2016 and they uploaded all the documents (all forms, PCCs and all other relevant documents) last week. Medical was done on 23rd Feb 2016 and doctor uploaded results on 29th Feb 2016.

By reading all the posts, i got the mix feeling and as per the current trend, CO will assign after 2 weeks for Visa filing. Is this true? By looking at my case, when can i expect the CO assigned? OR I have a chance for direct grant as well?

Besides, in which cases direct grant will issue?


261311 Analyst Programmer
Points : 60
Visa Type: 189
Visa app lodge: 16-02-2016
Medicals: 23-02-2016
Docs uploaded: 05-03-2016
PCC done
CO Contact: waiting
Visa grant: waiting
IED : waiting


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Alhamdulillah got grant today.


Mubarak ho!! Alhamdulillah!!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Its very difficult to say..
Fingers crossed and hope for direct grant.
You can get a rough idea form MYIMMITRACKER as to when CO will be assigned and Grant will be issued.

BR





call.ksingh said:


> Hi,
> 
> My agent had applied my visa for 189 on Feb 16th 2016 and they uploaded all the documents (all forms, PCCs and all other relevant documents) last week. Medical was done on 23rd Feb 2016 and doctor uploaded results on 29th Feb 2016.
> 
> By reading all the posts, i got the mix feeling and as per the current trend, CO will assign after 2 weeks for Visa filing. Is this true? By looking at my case, when can i expect the CO assigned? OR I have a chance for direct grant as well?
> 
> Besides, in which cases direct grant will issue?
> 
> 
> 261311 Analyst Programmer
> Points : 60
> Visa Type: 189
> Visa app lodge: 16-02-2016
> Medicals: 23-02-2016
> Docs uploaded: 05-03-2016
> PCC done
> CO Contact: waiting
> Visa grant: waiting
> IED : waiting


----------



## ZAQ1983

My agent lodged my application today. I am waiting for payment verification. He said: it takes 24-48 hours to be verified . then, I can do PCC and medical.

Best of luck for all of us.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Welcome to the club..
All the best.. Do keep sharing your progress.
and please update myimmitracker with your details.
That could help all of us here..

BR.




ZAQ1983 said:


> My agent lodged my application today. I am waiting for payment verification. He said: it takes 24-48 hours to be verified . then, I can do PCC and medical.
> 
> Best of luck for all of us.


----------



## vikaschandra

call.ksingh said:


> Hi,
> 
> My agent had applied my visa for 189 on Feb 16th 2016 and they uploaded all the documents (all forms, PCCs and all other relevant documents) last week. Medical was done on 23rd Feb 2016 and doctor uploaded results on 29th Feb 2016.
> 
> By reading all the posts, i got the mix feeling and as per the current trend, CO will assign after 2 weeks for Visa filing. Is this true? By looking at my case, when can i expect the CO assigned? OR I have a chance for direct grant as well?
> 
> Besides, in which cases direct grant will issue?
> 
> 
> 261311 Analyst Programmer
> Points : 60
> Visa Type: 189
> Visa app lodge: 16-02-2016
> Medicals: 23-02-2016
> Docs uploaded: 05-03-2016
> PCC done
> CO Contact: waiting
> Visa grant: waiting
> IED : waiting


As per current trend these days the CO is picking up the cases pretty you can expect it to happen soon. If all are your documents are intact and CO feels satisfied with them thats when you have chances of getting direct grant. 

Hope you have also uploaded the form 80 for self and spouse/de facto if any accompanying you. These days CO usually comes back asking for it. 
Best wishes with your application.


----------



## call.ksingh

vikaschandra said:


> As per current trend these days the CO is picking up the cases pretty you can expect it to happen soon. If all are your documents are intact and CO feels satisfied with them thats when you have chances of getting direct grant.
> 
> Hope you have also uploaded the form 80 for self and spouse/de facto if any accompanying you. These days CO usually comes back asking for it.
> Best wishes with your application.


Yes, My agent had uploaded all the forms (80, 1221 and 1276) for myself and my spouse.


----------



## vikaschandra

call.ksingh said:


> Yes, My agent had uploaded all the forms (80, 1221 and 1276) for myself and my spouse.


Form 1276? For sub class 476 right?


----------



## andreyx108b

call.ksingh said:


> Hi, My agent had applied my visa for 189 on Feb 16th 2016 and they uploaded all the documents (all forms, PCCs and all other relevant documents) last week. Medical was done on 23rd Feb 2016 and doctor uploaded results on 29th Feb 2016. By reading all the posts, i got the mix feeling and as per the current trend, CO will assign after 2 weeks for Visa filing. Is this true? By looking at my case, when can i expect the CO assigned? OR I have a chance for direct grant as well? Besides, in which cases direct grant will issue? 261311 Analyst Programmer Points : 60 Visa Type: 189 Visa app lodge: 16-02-2016 Medicals: 23-02-2016 Docs uploaded: 05-03-2016 PCC done CO Contact: waiting Visa grant: waiting IED : waiting


No. Co get assigned within 2-6 weeks in most cases.


----------



## call.ksingh

vikaschandra said:


> Form 1276? For sub class 476 right?


I am not sure about that. My application is for 189.


----------



## simpsonaj

charlie31 said:


> You and I have almost similar timelines. Have you done your pcc and medical already?


Hi Charlie31,

Yes I applied for the PCC's before even having the invitation so that they were ready to submit with my application. I booked my medical appointment on the day I lodged the visa application.

There is a higher chance of a direct grant in the fastest time if everything is done upfront before a case officer is assigned.

Best of luck!

Cheers


----------



## Tatty teddy

Anzsco :241411 (secondary teacher)
Visa Application: 25/02/2016 (all documents front loaded.)
Medical requested : 26/02/2016
Medical done: 26/02/2016

Fingers crossed for a direct grant. 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Furqan

Alhumdulilah got direct grant today morning 
I thank you all for the support and kind words during the whole process, It was a stressful waiting time after the docs submission but a big relief after getting the good email from DIBP.
I thank again all of you and wish you best of luck for your visa processes. 

Kind Regards, 
Furqan


----------



## Jaz2804

Hi Furqan,

Congratulations !!!! Happy for ya.

I think 90 days is too long a wait. Wat time did you get the email today...from Adelaide or Brisbane?

Cheers!!!!


----------



## simpsonaj

Furqan said:


> Alhumdulilah got direct grant today morning
> I thank you all for the support and kind words during the whole process, It was a stressful waiting time after the docs submission but a big relief after getting the good email from DIBP.
> I thank again all of you and wish you best of luck for your visa processes.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Furqan


Congratulations!!!


----------



## alexdegzy

Congrats


----------



## Xyr90

Hi guys. It seems that it is pretty common for people here to get responses to their query from their CO. 

I wonder if I'm just the odd one out, as I've sent two enquiries which have gone unanswered (for 3 weeks and 1 week respectively). Also, my emails were not bugging them for my application status, but genuine queries with regard to my application. I'm abit stumped as I can never get through the immi hotline (on hold for two hours once, up until the end of business day), which lots of members here seem to be able to do so without any problems. Hence, I'm not sure what I can do to reach immi. 

My case is under the Brisbane office. Any similar experience / tips?


----------



## sanjay776

*Congrats*

Congrats Furqan..





Furqan said:


> Alhumdulilah got direct grant today morning
> I thank you all for the support and kind words during the whole process, It was a stressful waiting time after the docs submission but a big relief after getting the good email from DIBP.
> I thank again all of you and wish you best of luck for your visa processes.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Furqan


----------



## gaus

Furqan said:


> Alhumdulilah got direct grant today morning
> I thank you all for the support and kind words during the whole process, It was a stressful waiting time after the docs submission but a big relief after getting the good email from DIBP.
> I thank again all of you and wish you best of luck for your visa processes.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Furqan


Congrats 

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## andreyx108b

Furqan said:


> Alhumdulilah got direct grant today morning  I thank you all for the support and kind words during the whole process, It was a stressful waiting time after the docs submission but a big relief after getting the good email from DIBP. I thank again all of you and wish you best of luck for your visa processes. Kind Regards, Furqan


Congrats!)


----------



## call.ksingh

andreyx108b said:


> No. Co get assigned within 2-6 weeks in most cases.


Question: 2-6 weeks from visa lodged date? Medical done date? or Document upload date? In my case, all three dates are different.


----------



## hustaa

I think they have a high volume of emails at the moment. They aim to response soon after 28 day due date (It is from the auto-reply). 



Xyr90 said:


> Hi guys. It seems that it is pretty common for people here to get responses to their query from their CO.
> 
> I wonder if I'm just the odd one out, as I've sent two enquiries which have gone unanswered (for 3 weeks and 1 week respectively). Also, my emails were not bugging them for my application status, but genuine queries with regard to my application. I'm abit stumped as I can never get through the immi hotline (on hold for two hours once, up until the end of business day), which lots of members here seem to be able to do so without any problems. Hence, I'm not sure what I can do to reach immi.
> 
> My case is under the Brisbane office. Any similar experience / tips?


----------



## hustaa

I got CO allocated from GSM Adelaide 10 days after I lodged my application.



call.ksingh said:


> Question: 2-6 weeks from visa lodged date? Medical done date? or Document upload date? In my case, all three dates are different.


----------



## andreyx108b

call.ksingh said:


> Question: 2-6 weeks from visa lodged date? Medical done date? or Document upload date? In my case, all three dates are different.


Co allocation 2-6 weeks after visa lodge.


----------



## vikaschandra

call.ksingh said:


> I am not sure about that. My application is for 189.


Did you check the form what it is required for? Please do check and ask your agent if they have asked you to fill it and ask them what it is for and why do I have to fill it? This is the first time I am seeing someone fill form 1276 for sub class 189.


----------



## vikaschandra

Furqan said:


> Alhumdulilah got direct grant today morning
> I thank you all for the support and kind words during the whole process, It was a stressful waiting time after the docs submission but a big relief after getting the good email from DIBP.
> I thank again all of you and wish you best of luck for your visa processes.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Furqan


Congratulations Furqan. Best wishes for your future


----------



## gaudit24

Hi friends,

I have still not been allocated a CO. 

Can you please share me the DIBP number on which i can enquire about the visa application lodged on 22nd january. I have uploaded documents upto 23rd february. But no CO contact or any intimation. 

Senior members please provide me with a DIBP no. On which i can require.

Awaiting eagerly for your reply and help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhisheksth

Hi expats, 

How long (maximum stated days) does it take for a CO to return to the case after asking for additional docs?


----------



## andreyx108b

abhisheksth said:


> Hi expats, How long (maximum stated days) does it take for a CO to return to the case after asking for additional docs?


No maximum 

Sone are waiting from may 2015 )


----------



## bimaldas_bl

Got grant today. See my signature.


----------



## andreyx108b

bimaldas_bl said:


> Got grant today. See my signature.


Well done!


----------



## JAN84

Furqan said:


> Alhumdulilah got direct grant today morning
> I thank you all for the support and kind words during the whole process, It was a stressful waiting time after the docs submission but a big relief after getting the good email from DIBP.
> I thank again all of you and wish you best of luck for your visa processes.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Furqan


Congrats Furqan. All the best


----------



## vish1985

@JAN84

PLz send me a a PM


----------



## simpsonaj

bimaldas_bl said:


> Got grant today. See my signature.


Congrats!!


----------



## JAN84

bimaldas_bl said:


> Got grant today. See my signature.


Congrats Bimaldas.


----------



## Xyr90

Oh wow, I received my grant too. 12.59pm. Will update my signature soon.


----------



## JAN84

Xyr90 said:


> Oh wow, I received my grant too. 12.59pm. Will update my signature soon.


Congrats dear.. Quick grant


----------



## andreyx108b

Xyr90 said:


> Oh wow, I received my grant too. 12.59pm. Will update my signature soon.


Congrats!


----------



## bharathi039

bimaldas_bl said:


> Got grant today. See my signature.


Congrats..!! Can you please let us know your points breakdown?


----------



## simpsonaj

Xyr90 said:


> Oh wow, I received my grant too. 12.59pm. Will update my signature soon.


Congratulations!


----------



## Learn

Case officer has been assigned to my case. visa lodged on 23rd Feb 2016
My agent didn't uploaded the documents.
Now uploading all the documents.
All PCCs are with me now. 
Medical Test is scheduled for coming Thursday.
Keeping fingers crossed. Good fate should deliver excellent results. 
Thanks all


----------



## vikaschandra

bimaldas_bl said:


> Got grant today. See my signature.


Congratulations Bimal


----------



## bimaldas_bl

Thank you all for the help and support and best of luck to those who are still waiting for grant.... 

@bharathi039 : I applied with 60 points and did you mean how my 60 points added up?


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

Furqan said:


> Alhumdulilah got direct grant today morning
> I thank you all for the support and kind words during the whole process, It was a stressful waiting time after the docs submission but a big relief after getting the good email from DIBP.
> I thank again all of you and wish you best of luck for your visa processes.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Furqan


Alhamdulillah... Congratulations ☺


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

bimaldas_bl said:


> Got grant today. See my signature.


Congratulations


----------



## ravikiran7070

*Singapore pcc*

Hi guys. 

I had sent my docs to singapore police force and they have received it on monday.

I haven't got any acknowledgement back from them. I've mailed them as well. Do i wait for a couple of days or does anyone have any helpline to contact them?

Just want to make sure they are ok with my docs and processing my COC.


----------



## bharathi039

bimaldas_bl said:


> Thank you all for the help and support and best of luck to those who are still waiting for grant....
> 
> @bharathi039 : I applied with 60 points and did you mean how my 60 points added up?


Yes bimaldas.. Just want to know if you have claimed points for your employment??


----------



## vikaschandra

Just got Confirmation from my Manager in my second job that he did receive Verification call and email to which he responded on 20th Feb. dont have much details on what all were asked from him. Hope all's gone well


----------



## bharathi039

vikaschandra said:


> Just got Confirmation from my Manager in my second job that he did receive Verification call and email to which he responded on 20th Feb. dont have much details on what all were asked from him. Hope all's gone well


Hi Vikas, 

Thanks for posting your updates. Can you also list down what are the documents you submitted for your second job to support it?


----------



## 1400ashi

vikaschandra said:


> Just got Confirmation from my Manager in my second job that he did receive Verification call and email to which he responded on 20th Feb. dont have much details on what all were asked from him. Hope all's gone well


Vikas, did you also claim points for that employment?
I have claimed points for only 1 employment out of 3 but uploaded the documents for all the 3 employers, I Hope this should be ok?


----------



## alexdegzy

Hi Vikas ,

What's the period of your second job?

Which of the jobs did you claim points for?


----------



## abhipunjabi

When does CO actually does verification of employment? What if at the time of ACS assessment we gave reference of our colleague but not manager and we are unable to get R&R doc sighed from manager.
Please respond.

Regards.


----------



## perryH

*Hi*

Hey everyone, i got ITA today for subclass 189 under developer programmer.
Can you guys please tell me what will be the next step?
I haven't login yet in my skill select, i got an email for ITA.
Do i need all my documents ready before applying visa?? what is visa lodge exactly??

Please clarify guys.


----------



## kawal_547

perryH said:


> Hey everyone, i got ITA today for subclass 189 under developer programmer.
> Can you guys please tell me what will be the next step?
> I haven't login yet in my skill select, i got an email for ITA.
> Do i need all my documents ready before applying visa?? what is visa lodge exactly??
> 
> Please clarify guys.


Congratulations for the invite.

You have a 60 day window to pay your visa fees or simple to lodge your visa application.

Post paying your visa fee(which means your visa app is lodged), you can take the Med appointment, apply for PCC(which you can without paying visa fee too), & once visa fee is paid, you will have your name & your family tree(if any under this immigration process) for which you need to submit/upload the required documents which are mentioned as per separate tab for each type of document.

Hope that gives you a heads up for the steps ahead.

Best of Luck.


----------



## Flothefrog

Whoop my husband and I got the grant today ! Was shaking, crying and laughing all at once !! Soon your turn peeps 

Skill: Secondary School Teacher (60pts)
EOI : 4/12/2015
Invitation: 8/01/2016
Applied :14/01/2016 (all docs uploaded)
CO contact :29/01/2016 (asked for a transcript already uploaded !?)
Re-uploaded transcript (new version in case) :16/02/2016
Grant : 8/03/2016
lane: 18/07/2016


----------



## bimaldas_bl

Yes, I have claimed 10 points i guess (3 to 8 year of exp).



bharathi039 said:


> Yes bimaldas.. Just want to know if you have claimed points for your employment??


----------



## bharathi039

bimaldas_bl said:


> Yes, I have claimed 10 points i guess (3 to 8 year of exp).


Thanks for your reply Bimal.. If you dont mind, can you list down the docs that you uploaded to support your employment?? 

I am just trying to find on what basis emp verification is done and what docs can convince CO without explicit verification, so that, it can help others..
(My speculation is CO goes for emp verfication when minimal docs are provided..)


----------



## bimaldas_bl

I have only uploaded an experience letter from my company in company letter head.



bharathi039 said:


> Thanks for your reply Bimal.. If you dont mind, can you list down the docs that you uploaded to support your employment??
> 
> I am just trying to find on what basis emp verification is done and what docs can convince CO without explicit verification, so that, it can help others..
> (My speculation is CO goes for emp verfication when minimal docs are provided..)


----------



## Vakymy

*Document Upload*

I have just lodged my Visa and paid fees but cannot see the option for uploading documents. How do I go about this?


Thanks


----------



## bharathi039

bimaldas_bl said:


> I have only uploaded an experience letter from my company in company letter head.


Really??! Not even R&R letter or Payslips??


----------



## bimaldas_bl

Nop 


bharathi039 said:


> Really??! Not even R&R letter or Payslips??


----------



## bharathi039

bimaldas_bl said:


> Nop


Ok.. this is really weird.. I hope you are an offshore applicant??! 

Anyways, all the best for your future endeavors..!!


----------



## bimaldas_bl

Offshore. In India


bharathi039 said:


> Ok.. this is really weird.. I hope you are an offshore applicant??!
> 
> Anyways, all the best for your future endeavors..!!


----------



## kawal_547

bharathi039 said:


> Ok.. this is really weird.. I hope you are an offshore applicant??!
> 
> Anyways, all the best for your future endeavors..!!


Dear Bharathi,

Any verification is case to case specific or rather Case Officer specific.

I have seen people going for employment verification where they have claimed just 5 points for exp & seen cases with no verification where 15 points are claimed for work exp.

I can understand your query & concern as Im too riding on the same boat.

Best of luck to you & all of us(including me..)


----------



## vikaschandra

bharathi039 said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Thanks for posting your updates. Can you also list down what are the documents you submitted for your second job to support it?


Hi bharathi 

For the second nob where verification happened the Hr was not ready to give jd on experience letter so had to get the statutory Declaration from My Manager

Total Duration of Job 2.5 years
Claimed points for it
Submitted the Stat Declaration from my Manager
Salary certificate
Bank statements
Release letter
Offer letter


----------



## vikaschandra

1400ashi said:


> Vikas, did you also claim points for that employment?
> I have claimed points for only 1 employment out of 3 but uploaded the documents for all the 3 employers, I Hope this should be ok?


Yes Ashi I have claimed points for that episode of employment as well. Do check with your HR these days verification email or calls are being done even before CO is assigned. Have know of two such cases in past few days. One who lodged on 3rd Feb has not got CO allocated but when he checked with his HR they notified to have received an email for verification


----------



## ravi_sk

Xyr90 said:


> Oh wow, I received my grant too. 12.59pm. Will update my signature soon.


Hello 
Congrats
My timeline is very similar to yours. 
GSM Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## vikaschandra

alexdegzy said:


> Hi Vikas ,
> 
> What's the period of your second job?
> 
> Which of the jobs did you claim points for?


I have had three employers so far

1st job 1.5 years claimed (after 2 years deduction by ACS)
2nd job 2.9 years claimed
Current job 4.3 years


----------



## vikaschandra

abhipunjabi said:


> When does CO actually does verification of employment? What if at the time of ACS assessment we gave reference of our colleague but not manager and we are unable to get R&R doc sighed from manager.
> Please respond.
> 
> Regards.


If the CO requests for verification to be done the entity will reach the person to verify the information provided as claim alternatively for verification they may reach your HR to verify if the person who has issued the stat declaration if he is authorised to do so? + other details that needs to be verified


----------



## Tatty teddy

Flothefrog said:


> Whoop my husband and I got the grant today ! Was shaking, crying and laughing all at once !! Soon your turn peeps
> 
> Skill: Secondary School Teacher (60pts)
> EOI : 4/12/2015
> Invitation: 8/01/2016
> Applied :14/01/2016 (all docs uploaded)
> CO contact :29/01/2016 (asked for a transcript already uploaded !?)
> Re-uploaded transcript (new version in case) :16/02/2016
> Grant : 8/03/2016
> lane: 18/07/2016


 Hey congrats. Me too is a secondary teacher waiting for the grant.


----------



## chln.murthy

Hi Members,

Can someone please suggest how to check the status of the GRANT online...

As i have submitted my documents on 29th Jan 2016 (On COs 1st request) and still waiting for the Grant... As i understand that the grant is quick now a days...

I started to worry about the response.. I have sent a reminder email yesterday to GSM brisbane.

Please suggest when i can expect the gran


----------



## chln.murthy

*Visa Grant status*

Hi Members,

Can someone please suggest how to check the status of the GRANT online...

As i have submitted my documents on 29th Jan 2016 (On COs 1st request) and still waiting for the Grant... As i understand that the grant is quick now a days...:fingerscrossed:

I started to worry about the response.. I have sent a reminder email yesterday to GSM brisbane.:juggle:

Please suggest when i can expect the grant :boxing::noidea::heh:


----------



## simpsonaj

*Visa Granted!!!*

Just to let you know I have been granted my 189 visa today!! It was a direct grant.
Thanks to everyone for the support during the process.


----------



## andreyx108b

chln.murthy said:


> Hi Members, Can someone please suggest how to check the status of the GRANT online... As i have submitted my documents on 29th Jan 2016 (On COs 1st request) and still waiting for the Grant... As i understand that the grant is quick now a days...:fingerscrossed: I started to worry about the response.. I have sent a reminder email yesterday to GSM brisbane.:juggle: Please suggest when i can expect the grant :boxing::noidea::heh:


Login in you immiaccount - then select your application, there is a status. 

You will also get email if you were granted PR.

Itvtakes 70+ days on average to get a grant.


----------



## Jahirul

Flothefrog said:


> Whoop my husband and I got the grant today ! Was shaking, crying and laughing all at once !! Soon your turn peeps
> 
> Skill: Secondary School Teacher (60pts)
> EOI : 4/12/2015
> Invitation: 8/01/2016
> Applied :14/01/2016 (all docs uploaded)
> CO contact :29/01/2016 (asked for a transcript already uploaded !?)
> Re-uploaded transcript (new version in case) :16/02/2016
> Grant : 8/03/2016
> lane: 18/07/2016





simpsonaj said:


> Just to let you know I have been granted my 189 visa today!! It was a direct grant.
> Thanks to everyone for the support during the process.


*Congrats Dude! All the best..*


----------



## andreyx108b

simpsonaj said:


> Just to let you know I have been granted my 189 visa today!! It was a direct grant.
> Thanks to everyone for the support during the process.


congrats! lane:lane:lane:


----------



## vikaschandra

simpsonaj said:


> Just to let you know I have been granted my 189 visa today!! It was a direct grant.
> Thanks to everyone for the support during the process.


Congratulations simposonaj


----------



## chln.murthy

andreyx108b said:


> Login in you immiaccount - then select your application, there is a status.
> 
> You will also get email if you were granted PR.
> 
> Itvtakes 70+ days on average to get a grant.


Thanks Mate , My Lawyer/Agent has login credentials (I don't have it)..but do i still get the GRANT email ?? :fingerscrossed: or any other ways of checking the status.. Also does it depend on which office being allocated ??like (MY case) GSM Brisbane takes more time in GRANT allocation confused2:


----------



## simpsonaj

chln.murthy said:


> Thanks Mate , My Lawyer/Agent has login credentials my friend..but do i still get the GRANT email ?? :fingerscrossed: or any other ways of checking the status.. Also does it depend on which office being allocated ??like (MY case) GSM Brisbane takes more time in GRANT allocation confused2:


I used an agent too. But you can still create an immi account and see your status.

If it helps, i got my visa grant today and the way i first found out was because i received an email saying my EOI has been removed. One of the reasons it gave for removing it was that "you have been granted or refused a visa". So i decided to check my immi account...

Hope that helps.


----------



## abhipunjabi

vikaschandra said:


> If the CO requests for verification to be done the entity will reach the person to verify the information provided as claim alternatively for verification they may reach your HR to verify if the person who has issued the stat declaration if he is authorised to do so? + other details that needs to be verified


Thanks Vikas for your explaination.

Regards.


----------



## aussieby2016

guys I need one help...my CO got allocated today....CO is asking for immigration health examination clearance....but I had been asked by BUPA medical services(DIBP's medical consultant) to undergo sputum test for negative TB as they was findings in my preliminary chest x-ray and the sputum test results would come by 12th April..... 
First Question - what should I reply to DIBP as I cant get my sputum results in next 28 days.....
Secondly if BUPA (which is DIBP's medical consultant) has suggested for some extra medicals shouldn't it get reflected in my case to the CO while assessing my case....why are the requesting for the same?? seniors please reply.....


----------



## JAN84

Flothefrog said:


> Whoop my husband and I got the grant today ! Was shaking, crying and laughing all at once !! Soon your turn peeps
> 
> Skill: Secondary School Teacher (60pts)
> EOI : 4/12/2015
> Invitation: 8/01/2016
> Applied :14/01/2016 (all docs uploaded)
> CO contact :29/01/2016 (asked for a transcript already uploaded !?)
> Re-uploaded transcript (new version in case) :16/02/2016
> Grant : 8/03/2016
> lane: 18/07/2016


Congrats Flothefrog. Enjoy.


----------



## vikaschandra

*Importing Application to Immi Account*

Hi All It has been noticed that many applicants who applied through an agent and wanted to import application to a new account for themselves have been facing issues of not being able to view the Files. 
Now the question comes is did the agent really upload the files? Probably Yes he/she has done that but we are not able to see it so we cannot blame the agent here. Request your agent to send you the screen shot of the Add Attachments Page or the Summary of the entire application which will give you confirmation that it was done. On that contrary if the agent really has not done the upload you will still know that from the summary. 

Do not panic if you are not able to see the Files (if you have had CO contact already and he/she has requested for only some missing documents that would mean he/she is able to see all other files which was uploaded by the agent)

Note: This issue is not with everyone some applicants who imported are able to view the files. Strange :confused2:


----------



## shabdullah

vikaschandra said:


> Hi bharathi
> 
> For the second nob where verification happened the Hr was not ready to give jd on experience letter so had to get the statutory Declaration from My Manager
> 
> Total Duration of Job 2.5 years
> Claimed points for it
> Submitted the Stat Declaration from my Manager
> Salary certificate
> Bank statements
> Release letter
> Offer letter


surprised, what else could substantiate the claim more than the docs you have provided, especially bank statement and salary cert

was that job in Dubai or home country? and was that stat dec signed in Dubai or home country?

I have also have stat dec for my second job because the company is closed and that employment episode is the longest (4 years) in all four I have, supporting docs I have provided is Experience Cert from HR mentioning only designations and period of employment, Offer Letter, Appointment Letter, Release Letter, Bank Statement, Tax Records, a note informing the company is closed and a snapshot of my senior colleague's visiting card 

lets hope for the best


----------



## vikaschandra

shabdullah said:


> surprised, what else could substantiate the claim more than the docs you have provided, especially bank statement and salary cert
> 
> was that job in Dubai or home country? and was that stat dec signed in Dubai or home country?
> 
> I have also have stat dec for my second job because the company is closed and that employment episode is the longest (4 years) in all four I have, supporting docs I have provided is Experience Cert from HR mentioning only designations and period of employment, Offer Letter, Appointment Letter, Release Letter, Bank Statement, Tax Records, a note informing the company is closed and a snapshot of my senior colleague's visiting card
> 
> lets hope for the best


the job where the verification happened is in Dubai. the company had refused to give me JD mentioned on the letter so I had to get the Stat declaration from My Manager which was duly signed and stamped in front of a lawyer. Well DIBP can enquire at any circumstance for verification, no questions asked.

In your case hope they do not go back for verification of this episode of employment as you saying the company is closed. don't worry things will be absolutely fine. 

I too felt tensed but then think what is the point to take the headache what has to happen will happen. 

Best wishes to you. Hope you get your grant soon.


----------



## Raaz007

ANZSCO Code: 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
13-06-2015: IELTS 
05-08-2015: Submitted MSA CDR Application
20-10-2015: MSA CDR Approved 
01-11-2015: EOI Submitted for 189 visa with 60 points
08-01-2016: Invited
16-01-2016: Visa Submitted for 189 visa
22-01-2016: Uploaded all related documents including Bangladeshi & Qatari PCC (me 
and spouse)
08-02-2016: CO communicated from Brisbane & request for additional documents, 
1. Health Examinations for Me, my daughter & my wife
2.	Form 80, though I have submitted Form 80 earlier 
15-02-2016: Submitted additional documents as requested above
07-03-2016: From Australian consulate office called my present company for verification 
(Unfortunately/fortunately they talked to me directly around 10 min, I do not it is good or 
Bad for but he confirmed me he was satisfied)
XX-XX-2016: Grant

Advice expected date for visa grant please.


----------



## Raaz007

Very Good site.


----------



## perryH

*thanks kawal_547*



kawal_547 said:


> Congratulations for the invite.
> 
> You have a 60 day window to pay your visa fees or simple to lodge your visa application.
> 
> Post paying your visa fee(which means your visa app is lodged), you can take the Med appointment, apply for PCC(which you can without paying visa fee too), & once visa fee is paid, you will have your name & your family tree(if any under this immigration process) for which you need to submit/upload the required documents which are mentioned as per separate tab for each type of document.
> 
> Hope that gives you a heads up for the steps ahead.
> 
> Best of Luck.


Thanks kawal_547 for ur info. I have one query regarding application. They asked about another identification. i can upload my driving license or marriage certificate, but here i want to know that, should i upload the notarized documents??


----------



## v_2jsin

bimaldas_bl said:


> Got grant today. See my signature.


Congrats !! Was there any employee verification done ? My timelines are same as yours and expecting things to happen my way soon.


----------



## terry1943

add me ,terry1943. I elodged on 12/2/2016. 26/2/1016 Co contacted me for the documents. I submited all the files on 2/3/2016.


----------



## Tatty teddy

simpsonaj said:


> I used an agent too. But you can still create an immi account and see your status.
> 
> If it helps, i got my visa grant today and the way i first found out was because i received an email saying my EOI has been removed. One of the reasons it gave for removing it was that "you have been granted or refused a visa". So i decided to check my immi account...
> 
> Hope that helps.


Congrats on your grant.  Can you pls explain how to import details to my own immi account? I applied through an agent and don't have the credentials. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## kawal_547

perryH said:


> Thanks kawal_547 for ur info. I have one query regarding application. They asked about another identification. i can upload my driving license or marriage certificate, but here i want to know that, should i upload the notarized documents??


Your passport would suffice.

No other doc required.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Maybe its irrelevant but I want to ask you guys as this question is bothering me since yesterday. Just before I lodged EOI on 19/10 I renewed my passport and chamged my address (both in August and September) and I haven't informed Immigration about it. I am expecting an invite in next round. What should I do?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabdullah

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Maybe its irrelevant but I want to ask you guys as this question is bothering me since yesterday. Just before I lodged EOI on 19/10 I renewed my passport and chamged my address (both in August and September) and I haven't informed Immigration about it. I am expecting an invite in next round. What should I do?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


I am unable to recall whether in EOI we have to put passport number or not... if yes and if your EOI has your latest passport number, then you shouldn't touch your EOI otherwise your 3 months wait time will go in vain

you don't need to worry about addresses... you are required to update immigration only after you have lodged your visa application


----------



## avinash_nair

Guys, 

In form 80, there is a question about national identity documents. Do we need to fill up those details? Is it relevant for offshore applicant? 

Thanks, 
Avinash


----------



## andreyx108b

avinash_nair said:


> Guys, In form 80, there is a question about national identity documents. Do we need to fill up those details? Is it relevant for offshore applicant? Thanks, Avinash


 i added all docs i had, including social security card (usa) and the rest...


----------



## perryH

kawal_547 said:


> Your passport would suffice.
> 
> No other doc required.


Thank you so much kawal_547


----------



## Saraaa

Hey guys! 

I ve a very different kinda query and I so hope that someone on this forum can help me out.

I got the invite for 189 and I m applying for visa now. 

My spouse is a dual national, already. I.e; has British (by birth) and Pakistani passport. He has been living in Pakistan throughout and got all the educations and job etC here only. 

Now when I fill in the details, which nationality should I show as PRIMARY for him? 
If I show british, that will AUTOMATICALLY exempt him from IELTs. Else he ll ve to go though IELTS and that will delay the whole process... 

I am not claiming ANY points for spouse. 

I am totally confused. Help me out pls.


----------



## kawal_547

Saraaa said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I ve a very different kinda query and I so hope that someone on this forum can help me out.
> 
> I got the invite for 189 and I m applying for visa now.
> 
> My spouse is a dual national, already. I.e; has British (by birth) and Pakistani passport. He has been living in Pakistan throughout and got all the educations and job etC here only.
> 
> Now when I fill in the details, which nationality should I show as PRIMARY for him?
> If I show british, that will AUTOMATICALLY exempt him from IELTs. Else he ll ve to go though IELTS and that will delay the whole process...
> 
> I am not claiming ANY points for spouse.
> 
> I am totally confused. Help me out pls.


I guess...nationality is as per passport and passport is only issued to citizens.

So I assume you got the answer.

Seniors, your opinion please.


----------



## Phoenix2135

Since he does not have british passport you must enter him as Pakistani national!




Saraaa said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I ve a very different kinda query and I so hope that someone on this forum can help me out.
> 
> I got the invite for 189 and I m applying for visa now.
> 
> My spouse is a dual national, already. I.e; has British (by birth) and Pakistani passport. He has been living in Pakistan throughout and got all the educations and job etC here only.
> 
> Now when I fill in the details, which nationality should I show as PRIMARY for him?
> If I show british, that will AUTOMATICALLY exempt him from IELTs. Else he ll ve to go though IELTS and that will delay the whole process...
> 
> I am not claiming ANY points for spouse.
> 
> I am totally confused. Help me out pls.


----------



## rocky1977

Hi Seniors,
So I just filled up the application and paid the fees for my 189 application, and uploaded most of the documents but there is a need for another document for my skill assesment to be uploaded.
do i need to get that doucment also certified as the original i got for my skill assement was from ACS in digital form only. 
should i just print it and get it certified true copy or just attach the digital copy i received from ACS.

Thanks


----------



## Saraaa

Thank you guys! 

But he IS a British national. He currently has BOTH Pakistani and British nationality. . . 

What should be the course of action then?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Hi,

Does your spouse have 2 Passports? one for Pak and one for Brit?

BR



Saraaa said:


> Thank you guys!
> 
> But he IS a British national. He currently has BOTH Pakistani and British nationality. . .
> 
> What should be the course of action then?


----------



## myasirma

Dear Fellows,

I have submitted my online visa application of Feb-18-2016 and also paid the fee.
Now attaching the required documents. I have a query that what the meaning of 'Submit All Application' button on online application, do i have to do something? Or CO will contact without any further activity.


----------



## spaniant

Saraaa said:


> Thank you guys!
> 
> But he IS a British national. He currently has BOTH Pakistani and British nationality. . .
> 
> What should be the course of action then?


I suggest to use British passport. It does not matter where he spent rest of his life,took education etc as far as passport is genuine.


----------



## realwizard

rocky1977 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> So I just filled up the application and paid the fees for my 189 application, and uploaded most of the documents but there is a need for another document for my skill assesment to be uploaded.
> do i need to get that doucment also certified as the original i got for my skill assement was from ACS in digital form only.
> should i just print it and get it certified true copy or just attach the digital copy i received from ACS.
> 
> Thanks


You can attach the digital copy from ACS. How would one genuinely certify a true copy of the original document when you only have it in electronic form?


----------



## simpsonaj

Tatty teddy said:


> Congrats on your grant.  Can you pls explain how to import details to my own immi account? I applied through an agent and don't have the credentials.
> Thanks in advance.


You can create your immi account here:

https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/register

If i remember correctly, i waited until my agent had done the applicaiton and i selected individual. I think on the next stage, there is an opportunity to enter some kind of ID (HAP ID or applicaiton reference or something) that will link your account to your application so you can check the status.

There is an option to import. I'm not sure what this is for specefically, but my agent said not to use it as it affects their ability to manage and work on the applicaiton. Anyway, all the details i required were there once i created the account and i could see the application status.

Hope that helps. 

Cheers


----------



## Saraaa

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does your spouse have 2 Passports? one for Pak and one for Brit?
> 
> BR



Yes!!! :confused2:


----------



## Saraaa

spaniant said:


> I suggest to use British passport. It does not matter where he spent rest of his life,took education etc as far as passport is genuine.



Thank u!  That's what I am thinking too. 
But will they raise any issue about dual nationality?

(My kids ve British passport/nationality too)


----------



## bimaldas_bl

You can provide your driving license and/or aadhar card details



avinash_nair said:


> Guys,
> 
> In form 80, there is a question about national identity documents. Do we need to fill up those details? Is it relevant for offshore applicant?
> 
> Thanks,
> Avinash


----------



## Harsha_8604

*Help with doc upload for 189 Visa*

Hi friends,

I have paid the Visa fee for 189 today and am trying to upload all the documents.

Could you please help me on the below questions? 

1) For electronic documents like ACS, Payslips, Offer letters etc., -- Do we still have to print, get certified and scan and attach or the original colour scan documents would be sufficient? 

2) Shall I upload all the documents today or wait for a first CO contact? 

3) I have the PCC for AFP and India which was issued in 2014 July. Can I submit those PCC's or do I need to apply again?

4) I have paid, will upload the supporting documents? Attend the health assessment with BUPA. Anything else do I need to do ? please advise?

Thank you for your time!

Good day!
H

189 | 261311 | ACS : 05_May-2014 | PTE : 16-Feb-2016 (80+ in all) | EOI: 20-Feb-2016 | Invite: 09-March-16 | Visa Lodge - 10-March-2015. Doc upload : in progress.


----------



## theskyisalive

Any grants today as yet? Looks like a dry day!


----------



## bimaldas_bl

1) For electronic documents like ACS, Payslips, Offer letters etc., -- Do we still have to print, get certified and scan and attach or the original colour scan documents would be sufficient? 
*Original color scan should be enough*

2) Shall I upload all the documents today or wait for a first CO contact? 
*Upload everything including form 80 and get your medical done before CO contact. You may get direct grant. *

3) I have the PCC for AFP and India which was issued in 2014 July. Can I submit those PCC's or do I need to apply again?
*This PCC might have expired as it is normally valid for one year.*

4) I have paid, will upload the supporting documents? Attend the health assessment with BUPA. Anything else do I need to do ? please advise?
*Nothing unless CO ask for anything specific.*






Harsha_8604 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have paid the Visa fee for 189 today and am trying to upload all the documents.
> 
> Could you please help me on the below questions?
> 
> 1) For electronic documents like ACS, Payslips, Offer letters etc., -- Do we still have to print, get certified and scan and attach or the original colour scan documents would be sufficient?
> 
> 2) Shall I upload all the documents today or wait for a first CO contact?
> 
> 3) I have the PCC for AFP and India which was issued in 2014 July. Can I submit those PCC's or do I need to apply again?
> 
> 4) I have paid, will upload the supporting documents? Attend the health assessment with BUPA. Anything else do I need to do ? please advise?
> 
> Thank you for your time!
> 
> Good day!
> H
> 
> 189 | 261311 | ACS : 05_May-2014 | PTE : 16-Feb-2016 (80+ in all) | EOI: 20-Feb-2016 | Invite: 09-March-16 | Visa Lodge - 10-March-2015. Doc upload : in progress.


----------



## sanjay776

1. Colour scan will work. We need to certified only b/w docx

2. No need to wait for CO contact. If you have all docx ready then upload them.


3. You have to apply again and collect fresh PCC. 2014 PCC won't work. PCC /Health assessment are valid of 1 year.


4. No, nothing else require. Upload all the supporting docx, Valid PCC and Medical.


----------



## ujern

Hi All,

I just got an email from my agent that my visa has been granted! Thanks all for the wondering info and help. Below is my timeline

12 Sep IELTS Test
25 Sep IELTS (W8 R8 W7.5 S7)
09 Oct EA Assessment Submitted
27 Oct EA + outcome
29 Oct EOI Submitted (60 points)
08 Jan Invitation received
22 Jan Visa Application
30 Jan Medical Checkup
04 Feb CO assigned (requested for Form 80 and my fiancé to go for an English Test)
24 Feb Partner PTE results submitted
25 Feb Singapore PCC submitted
29 Feb Form 80 uploaded 
10 Mar Visa granted


----------



## Romrio

ujern said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got an email from my agent that my visa has been granted! Thanks all for the wondering info and help. Below is my timeline
> 
> 12 Sep IELTS Test
> 25 Sep IELTS (W8 R8 W7.5 S7)
> 09 Oct EA Assessment Submitted
> 27 Oct EA + outcome
> 29 Oct EOI Submitted (60 points)
> 08 Jan Invitation received
> 22 Jan Visa Application
> 30 Jan Medical Checkup
> 04 Feb CO assigned (requested for Form 80 and my fiancé to go for an English Test)
> 24 Feb Partner PTE results submitted
> 25 Feb Singapore PCC submitted
> 29 Feb Form 80 uploaded
> 10 Mar Visa granted


many congrats! which CO team (brisbane or adelaide) did you get the grant email from?


----------



## Forexample

ujern said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got an email from my agent that my visa has been granted! Thanks all for the wondering info and help. Below is my timeline
> 
> 12 Sep IELTS Test
> 25 Sep IELTS (W8 R8 W7.5 S7)
> 09 Oct EA Assessment Submitted
> 27 Oct EA + outcome
> 29 Oct EOI Submitted (60 points)
> 08 Jan Invitation received
> 22 Jan Visa Application
> 30 Jan Medical Checkup
> 04 Feb CO assigned (requested for Form 80 and my fiancé to go for an English Test)
> 24 Feb Partner PTE results submitted
> 25 Feb Singapore PCC submitted
> 29 Feb Form 80 uploaded
> 10 Mar Visa granted


Congradulations!


----------



## Forexample

Congradulations ujern.


----------



## vikaschandra

ujern said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got an email from my agent that my visa has been granted! Thanks all for the wondering info and help. Below is my timeline
> 
> 12 Sep IELTS Test
> 25 Sep IELTS (W8 R8 W7.5 S7)
> 09 Oct EA Assessment Submitted
> 27 Oct EA + outcome
> 29 Oct EOI Submitted (60 points)
> 08 Jan Invitation received
> 22 Jan Visa Application
> 30 Jan Medical Checkup
> 04 Feb CO assigned (requested for Form 80 and my fiancé to go for an English Test)
> 24 Feb Partner PTE results submitted
> 25 Feb Singapore PCC submitted
> 29 Feb Form 80 uploaded
> 10 Mar Visa granted



Congratulations


----------



## JAN84

ujern said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got an email from my agent that my visa has been granted! Thanks all for the wondering info and help. Below is my timeline
> 
> 12 Sep IELTS Test
> 25 Sep IELTS (W8 R8 W7.5 S7)
> 09 Oct EA Assessment Submitted
> 27 Oct EA + outcome
> 29 Oct EOI Submitted (60 points)
> 08 Jan Invitation received
> 22 Jan Visa Application
> 30 Jan Medical Checkup
> 04 Feb CO assigned (requested for Form 80 and my fiancé to go for an English Test)
> 24 Feb Partner PTE results submitted
> 25 Feb Singapore PCC submitted
> 29 Feb Form 80 uploaded
> 10 Mar Visa granted


Congratulations All the best.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats.. Awesome news.. 



ujern said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got an email from my agent that my visa has been granted! Thanks all for the wondering info and help. Below is my timeline
> 
> 12 Sep IELTS Test
> 25 Sep IELTS (W8 R8 W7.5 S7)
> 09 Oct EA Assessment Submitted
> 27 Oct EA + outcome
> 29 Oct EOI Submitted (60 points)
> 08 Jan Invitation received
> 22 Jan Visa Application
> 30 Jan Medical Checkup
> 04 Feb CO assigned (requested for Form 80 and my fiancé to go for an English Test)
> 24 Feb Partner PTE results submitted
> 25 Feb Singapore PCC submitted
> 29 Feb Form 80 uploaded
> 10 Mar Visa granted


----------



## jschopra

Got my CO contact yesterday. Have been requested for Form 80, Form 1221, my Regional Australia study certificate (with utility bill as proof) and spouses's English proficiency certificate.

Will upload them latest by next weekend. Hopefully will get the grant soon.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Thats good news..

Hope you get your grant soon.




jschopra said:


> Got my CO contact yesterday. Have been requested for Form 80, Form 1221, my Regional Australia study certificate (with utility bill as proof) and spouses's English proficiency certificate.
> 
> Will upload them latest by next weekend. Hopefully will get the grant soon.


----------



## T Thareja

Got my CO contact yesterday. Have been asked for PCC India for myself...

Will upload latest by weekend.
He hasn't asked for form 80? will I get another request for that?
Also, do we need to upload photographs.?


----------



## Mann1

Hi guys. I there anyone who applied 189 with 65 point for Developer Programmer. I did apply on 6 feb 2016. Pcc , medical submitted. Co asked for form 80 and 1221. On 9 March. Both form submitted. 
Any idea how long it can take to grant ????


----------



## Rachna188

Hi guys,

A quick question :

When submitting EOI I had split my experience at the same employer as the one before meeting skill requirement date and the one after that. 
Do I have to submit the work experience in the same way or can I make one single entry per employer while submitting the visa application?

Also for the following question :

"Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?"

Do I have to consider only the work experience assessed relevant by ACS after the skill requirement met date?

PS : I am not claiming any points for employment.


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

Got my CO contact today. Have been requested for Form 80, Form 1221, PCC & my CV. For my wife : Form 80 & Form 1221.

__________________
261111: ICT BA
03-02-16 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points 
17-02-16 Invitation received
18-02-16 Visa Lodged
20-02-16 Health
24-02-16 Health Updated
10-03-16 CO Contact (GSM Adelaide)
XX-XX-16 Grant 
XX-XX-16 IED


----------



## Tatty teddy

simpsonaj said:


> You can create your immi account here:
> 
> https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/register
> 
> If i remember correctly, i waited until my agent had done the applicaiton and i selected individual. I think on the next stage, there is an opportunity to enter some kind of ID (HAP ID or applicaiton reference or something) that will link your account to your application so you can check the status.
> 
> There is an option to import. I'm not sure what this is for specefically, but my agent said not to use it as it affects their ability to manage and work on the applicaiton. Anyway, all the details i required were there once i created the account and i could see the application status.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Cheers


Cheers mate


----------



## ravikiran7070

*Form 80 and 1221*

Hi all,

I see lot of people talking about form 1221.

My agent has already submitted my form 80. Agent also said 1221 is not required.

Can someone throw some light? Is 1221 mandatory?


----------



## Vakymy

Guys I asked this before and no answers came through.

How do I upload documents because I cant see the option on my immi account.

Please help, I lodged on the 9th March and awaiting documents upload


----------



## omkar13

Hi guys,
I have applied for GSM 189 visa with 65 points on Nov 6th 2015.

PTE: 23 OCT 2015
ACS : +ve 3yrs experience 20 OCT 2015 ( ICT 261313 )
EOI: 24 OCT 2015 with 65 points
Invitation and Application: 6 Nov 2015
CO: Requested Medical and PCC Australia on 20 Nov 2015
Documents Uploaded: 30 Nov 2015
Grant: Waiting

I am really worried my visa not being granted since going through this forum I have seen many people got their visa soon after CO has been alloted.
I did sent am email after 3months for status update on 18 feb 2016 and got an reply on 29 Feb 2016 mentioning statements below:

"Dear Mr Kulsange,

Thank you for your email.
The department recognises that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern.
We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.

The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that we will do all we can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.

You will be advised if a decision has been made or if any further information is required.

However the case officer was different this time."

I still havent heard anything from them. Also i didnt got any request for form 80 and employment related documents.( I have uploaded experience letter, tax return for 3 years)

Any ideas what measures should i take? 
I will really appriciate your opinion!


----------



## Majician

Vakymy said:


> Guys I asked this before and no answers came through.
> 
> How do I upload documents because I cant see the option on my immi account.
> 
> Please help, I lodged on the 9th March and awaiting documents upload


I suppose when you say Visa lodged mean you have paid your fees, otherwise you will not find place to start uploading documents, it can only be uploaded after fees payment.

If you have paid your fees, then on the left pane, click on your name and you will find options on the right to upload your documents to relevant categories.

Hope it helps


----------



## Vakymy

Majician said:


> I suppose when you say Visa lodged mean you have paid your fees, otherwise you will not find place to start uploading documents, it can only be uploaded after fees payment.
> 
> If you have paid your fees, then on the left pane, click on your name and you will find options on the right to upload your documents to relevant categories.
> 
> Hope it helps



Thanks Majician...yes I had paid fees and I have seen the option for attaching documents


----------



## omkar13

Vakymy said:


> Guys I asked this before and no answers came through.
> 
> How do I upload documents because I cant see the option on my immi account.
> 
> Please help, I lodged on the 9th March and awaiting documents upload


1) Login to your immi account and you will c attach document option.

OR
2) Submit your documents to your CO


----------



## Vakymy

omkar13 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have applied for GSM 189 visa with 65 points on Nov 6th 2015.
> 
> PTE: 23 OCT 2015
> ACS : +ve 3yrs experience 20 OCT 2015 ( ICT 261313 )
> EOI: 24 OCT 2015 with 65 points
> Invitation and Application: 6 Nov 2015
> CO: Requested Medical and PCC Australia on 20 Nov 2015
> Documents Uploaded: 30 Nov 2015
> Grant: Waiting
> 
> I am really worried my visa not being granted since going through this forum I have seen many people got their visa soon after CO has been alloted.
> I did sent am email after 3months for status update on 18 feb 2016 and got an reply on 29 Feb 2016 mentioning statements below:
> 
> "Dear Mr Kulsange,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> The department recognises that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern.
> We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.
> 
> The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that we will do all we can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> You will be advised if a decision has been made or if any further information is required.
> 
> However the case officer was different this time."
> 
> I still havent heard anything from them. Also i didnt got any request for form 80 and employment related documents.( I have uploaded experience letter, tax return for 3 years)
> 
> Any ideas what measures should i take?
> I will really appriciate your opinion!


What? sorry mate.....senior members please shade some light on this? under what circumstances can this happen? way over 90day SLA


----------



## ujern

Romrio said:


> many congrats! which CO team (brisbane or adelaide) did you get the grant email from?


The grant email is from Adelaide


----------



## Mann1

Kyra J said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Pls help me...
> 
> I'm not very good in Writing / Speaking part of IELTS... tried 2 times both times scored 6.5 in one of them... Listening and Reading are fine both 8.5 and 9 respectively.
> 
> Two guys suggested me to try PTE pearson....is it more easier ??
> 
> 
> Thanks


yes you can get good score with pte, try this everybody doing pte nowadays


----------



## Mann1

go for pte test, its easy to do


----------



## kawal_547

Vakymy said:


> What? sorry mate.....senior members please shade some light on this? under what circumstances can this happen? way over 90day SLA


Vakymy,

I would suggest not to worry.

Recently I have seen people getting grant who have applied way back in Sept/Oct 2015 and even before that and many are still awaiting grant of the same window.

I know patience runs out and often negativity creeps in.

Kindly be strong and just keep calm.

We all too are riding in the same boat along with you, few pretty senior than you and many somewhat younger than you but the boat is same, namely Aus PR.

We all pray for each other each day and I hope so do you.

All the best.


----------



## karthikeyan01

omkar13 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have applied for GSM 189 visa with 65 points on Nov 6th 2015.
> 
> PTE: 23 OCT 2015
> ACS : +ve 3yrs experience 20 OCT 2015 ( ICT 261313 )
> EOI: 24 OCT 2015 with 65 points
> Invitation and Application: 6 Nov 2015
> CO: Requested Medical and PCC Australia on 20 Nov 2015
> Documents Uploaded: 30 Nov 2015
> Grant: Waiting
> 
> I am really worried my visa not being granted since going through this forum I have seen many people got their visa soon after CO has been alloted.
> I did sent am email after 3months for status update on 18 feb 2016 and got an reply on 29 Feb 2016 mentioning statements below:
> 
> "Dear Mr Kulsange,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> The department recognises that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern.
> We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.
> 
> The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that we will do all we can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> You will be advised if a decision has been made or if any further information is required.
> 
> However the case officer was different this time."
> 
> I still havent heard anything from them. Also i didnt got any request for form 80 and employment related documents.( I have uploaded experience letter, tax return for 3 years)
> 
> Any ideas what measures should i take?
> I will really appriciate your opinion!


Hi Omkar,

If I need to share my thoughts, 
# I would suggest you to add all other possible documents including Form 80, Payslip, Detailed Experience Letters etc., to avoid any further delays. 
# Ensure you are not missing any calls/mails/communications related to your Application, it can come from any of the agency.
# Keep your details handy, to answer any calls and ensure it is all consistent and no ambiguity.

All the best.
- Karthik


----------



## omkar13

Thanks karthikeyan01,

I guess i should not wait for them to request me form 80 and pay slips.

Cheers !


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

*Uploading docs.*

HI,

When you login into your IMMI account you can see your application.

Click on the reference number and it will open your application and show your application status.


On the left against the applicant name you can see an option for attach document.

Click on attach documents and then you can see the list of recommended documents.

Form there you can upload your documents against each Evidence of.

Hope this helps..

BR.



Vakymy said:


> Guys I asked this before and no answers came through.
> 
> How do I upload documents because I cant see the option on my immi account.
> 
> Please help, I lodged on the 9th March and awaiting documents upload


----------



## vikaschandra

omkar13 said:


> Thanks karthikeyan01,
> 
> I guess i should not wait for them to request me form 80 and pay slips.
> 
> Cheers !


Omkar below is the excerpt from DIBP website

"Achieving a faster visa decision
Most ‘complete’ applications are finalised within three months of lodgement. Incomplete applications are less likely to be finalised within three months of lodgement because additional documentation may be required before the application can be finalised.
*A ‘complete application’ has all required documentation, including form 80, form 1221 and police clearance certificates, uploaded to ImmiAccount and health examinations undertaken before the application is allocated for assessment."*

you have been following up this forum since quite some time isn't it and must have noticed that form 80 seems to be asked by the CO for almost every individual then why are you waiting for your case to get delayed more. CO will ask for it then you will provide it CO will again come back to your file after 28days timeframe this will just cause more delay.

Dont leave any gaps. upload the docs asap. your grant will come up soon.


----------



## vikaschandra

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I see lot of people talking about form 1221.
> 
> My agent has already submitted my form 80. Agent also said 1221 is not required.
> 
> Can someone throw some light? Is 1221 mandatory?


hi Ravi had shared this with Omkar here it is for you as well.. see below from DIBP website (https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications)

Though 1221 is not mandatory but to avoid delay you can upload it.

"Achieving a faster visa decision
Most ‘complete’ applications are finalised within three months of lodgement. Incomplete applications are less likely to be finalised within three months of lodgement because additional documentation may be required before the application can be finalised.
A ‘complete application’ has all required documentation, including form 80, form 1221 and police clearance certificates, uploaded to ImmiAccount and health examinations undertaken before the application is allocated for assessment."


----------



## RAKI1978

*Case Office assigned*

Code: 261111 - Business Analyst.
189: 65 Points
EOI Submitted: 06 Jan 2016
Invite 189 - 03 Feb 2016 - Received
PCC AUS - 31 Jan 2016 - Submitted
PCC AUS - 03 Feb 2016 - Received
PCC IND - 08 Feb 2016 - Submitted
PCC IND - 15 Feb 2016 - Received
Visa Lodged: 19 Feb 2016
Medicals - 03 Mar 2016 - Completed.
CO assigned : 08 Mar 2016 (requested for Form 47A)
All relevant documents uploaded.


----------



## vikaschandra

RAKI1978 said:


> Code: 261111 - Business Analyst.
> 189: 65 Points
> EOI Submitted: 06 Jan 2016
> Invite 189 - 03 Feb 2016 - Received
> PCC AUS - 31 Jan 2016 - Submitted
> PCC AUS - 03 Feb 2016 - Received
> PCC IND - 08 Feb 2016 - Submitted
> PCC IND - 15 Feb 2016 - Received
> Visa Lodged: 19 Feb 2016
> Medicals - 03 Mar 2016 - Completed.
> CO assigned : 08 Mar 2016 (requested for Form 47A)
> All relevant documents uploaded.


Form 47A? do you have kids or any other dependents over 18 years other than spouse who are migrating with you?


----------



## ZAQ1983

*Please Help*

I need urgent help guys.

I had been asked to fill form 26 and 160 for medical test.

When it asks if I lodge my file or not. Actually yes I did. But it goes for next question .. in which office? I dont know. 

My agent is off today while I should submit the aplication tomorrow what should this be filled with?


----------



## Prash2533

*Spouse English*

Has anyone paid 4000 AU$ for spouse functional english. My wife has just delivered a baby and is not in position to prepare/appear for test. Also her medium of instruction and expression was not english in her graduation. Is it acceptable to DIPB or can cause delay in my process?


----------



## vikaschandra

ZAQ1983 said:


> I need urgent help guys.
> 
> I had been asked to fill form 26 and 160 for medical test.
> 
> When it asks if I lodge my file or not. Actually yes I did. But it goes for next question .. in which office? I dont know.
> 
> My agent is off today while I should submit the aplication tomorrow what should this be filled with?


Answer it is "Online"


----------



## vikaschandra

Prash2533 said:


> Has anyone paid 4000 AU$ for spouse functional english. My wife has just delivered a baby and is not in position to prepare/appear for test. Also her medium of instruction and expression was not english in her graduation. Is it acceptable to DIPB or can cause delay in my process?


Prash you can send message to Co that you will pay VAC2 payment for your wife and Co will then send you the invoice in few days. 

vAC2 charges are AUD 4885


----------



## ajaysv

Hi guys, I had submitted EOI under subclass 189 with software engineering skill and got an invite on 22 Jan 2016, I realised later that my work experience in my ACS report did not meet the minimum work experience criteria as I had not included my current work experience. I submitted a review application with ACS on 1st March and got my report on 8th. The problem here is that my new ACS report has a different reference number and not the one which I had mentioned in my EOI. Can I still go ahead with lodging the visa application(by mentioning the new ACS report reference number) as I have time till 22nd March? Or, should I wait for this invite and the next invite(eventually the EOI) to expire and submit and fresh EOI?


----------



## Tatty teddy

Hi i lodged visa on 25/02/16, through an agent. She got all the documents. But in my immi account it says " number of documents received by DIBP is 0". Does it mean that my agent hasn't uploaded any of the documents?


----------



## RAKI1978

Only wife. No other applicants. 




vikaschandra said:


> RAKI1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Code: 261111 - Business Analyst.
> 189: 65 Points
> EOI Submitted: 06 Jan 2016
> Invite 189 - 03 Feb 2016 - Received
> PCC AUS - 31 Jan 2016 - Submitted
> PCC AUS - 03 Feb 2016 - Received
> PCC IND - 08 Feb 2016 - Submitted
> PCC IND - 15 Feb 2016 - Received
> Visa Lodged: 19 Feb 2016
> Medicals - 03 Mar 2016 - Completed.
> CO assigned : 08 Mar 2016 (requested for Form 47A)
> All relevant documents uploaded.
> 
> 
> 
> Form 47A? do you have kids or any other dependents over 18 years other than spouse who are migrating with you?
Click to expand...


----------



## realwizard

ajaysv said:


> Hi guys, I had submitted EOI under subclass 189 with software engineering skill and got an invite on 22 Jan 2016, I realised later that my work experience in my ACS report did not meet the minimum work experience criteria as I had not included my current work experience. I submitted a review application with ACS on 1st March and got my report on 8th. The problem here is that my new ACS report has a different reference number and not the one which I had mentioned in my EOI. Can I still go ahead with lodging the visa application(by mentioning the new ACS report reference number) as I have time till 22nd March? Or, should I wait for this invite and the next invite(eventually the EOI) to expire and submit and fresh EOI?


Hi! You need to have a valid skill assessment at the time you submit your EOI. Since your new skill assessment has a new date, I think you'll need to wait for your invitation to expire, withdraw your EOI, and submit a new EOI.


----------



## nselvaonline

Hi Guys,

I submitted my visa application through agent & now I got the grant already.
But it is with the agent now, they are asking some extra money in order to forward the final e-mail to me...
Is that any way that I can get the visa which is granted already from Aus Immigration dept?

Pls help with some advice...


----------



## andreyx108b

nselvaonline said:


> Hi Guys, I submitted my visa application through agent & now I got the grant already. But it is with the agent now, they are asking some extra money in order to forward the final e-mail to me... Is that any way that I can get the visa which is granted already from Aus Immigration dept? Pls help with some advice...


Congrats!)


----------



## r_zz

I have recvd grant today.

My timeline..

Application Lodged 19 Feb

Visa Notification 11 March.

Thanks for all the support i have been getting from you guys and this forum.


----------



## andreyx108b

r_zz said:


> I have recvd grant today. My timeline.. Application Lodged 19 Feb Visa Notification 11 March. Thanks for all the support i have been getting from you guys and this forum.


Congrats!!!


----------



## vikaschandra

r_zz said:


> I have recvd grant today.
> 
> My timeline..
> 
> Application Lodged 19 Feb
> 
> Visa Notification 11 March.
> 
> Thanks for all the support i have been getting from you guys and this forum.


Congratulations dear. Best wishes


----------



## JAN84

r_zz said:


> I have recvd grant today.
> 
> My timeline..
> 
> Application Lodged 19 Feb
> 
> Visa Notification 11 March.
> 
> Thanks for all the support i have been getting from you guys and this forum.


Congrats... All the best..


----------



## bibamundaa

Guys, can anyone please share experience about medical centers in delhi Max or Sadhu vaswani, in terms of safety and hygiene, professionalism followed during process like blood sample collection and other procedures.

thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pgrandhi

What is the success rate for a Australia PR (considering no fake in any manner and no criminal or health problems )and is there any single place which explains the step by step procedure of applying a PR on our own right from step 1 till the end ? i am planning , so please suggest when is the right time(which month of the year ) to start


----------



## andreyx108b

pgrandhi said:


> What is the success rate for a Australia PR (considering no fake in any manner and no criminal or health problems )and is there any single place which explains the step by step procedure of applying a PR on our own right from step 1 till the end ? i am planning , so please suggest when is the right time(which month of the year ) to start


Any month.

If you are honest (with your docs and application) and eligible (for migration) you will get it.


----------



## bhuiyena

r_zz said:


> I have recvd grant today.
> 
> My timeline..
> 
> Application Lodged 19 Feb
> 
> Visa Notification 11 March.
> 
> Thanks for all the support i have been getting from you guys and this forum.


wow..Congratulations!


----------



## bhuiyena

nselvaonline said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my visa application through agent & now I got the grant already.
> But it is with the agent now, they are asking some extra money in order to forward the final e-mail to me...
> Is that any way that I can get the visa which is granted already from Aus Immigration dept?
> 
> Pls help with some advice...


Why would they ask for extra money? haven't you signed a contract with them?


----------



## Prash2533

vikaschandra said:


> Prash you can send message to Co that you will pay VAC2 payment for your wife and Co will then send you the invoice in few days.
> 
> vAC2 charges are AUD 4885


Thanks Vikas, So does that mean after migrating to AUS, my wife need to attend any english classes there. does she also need to sit for any exam again?


----------



## sougat818

Got my visa today!!!


----------



## abhipunjabi

Guys any idea when will dibp update their website for the quota left for 2613xx. The current round is still seen in Feb they have not updated info of March round.

Regards


----------



## auseager

r_zz said:


> I have recvd grant today.
> 
> My timeline..
> 
> Application Lodged 19 Feb
> 
> Visa Notification 11 March.
> 
> Thanks for all the support i have been getting from you guys and this forum.


Congrats..that was super quick..


----------



## badboy0711

r_zz said:


> I have recvd grant today.
> 
> My timeline..
> 
> Application Lodged 19 Feb
> 
> Visa Notification 11 March.
> 
> Thanks for all the support i have been getting from you guys and this forum.


That was pretty quick. Congratulations!!!. What is your ANZSCO code?.


----------



## 1400ashi

bibamundaa said:


> Guys, can anyone please share experience about medical centers in delhi Max or Sadhu vaswani, in terms of safety and hygiene, professionalism followed during process like blood sample collection and other procedures.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


we had our medicals at Max delhi. It was pretty good. though you need to roam around different floors for test like for blood sample, xray and so on. But it went smooth.


----------



## Vakymy

Congratulations for the members who got grant. All the best.

Need some help with uploading documents;
1. What do we attach under Health Evidence of?
2. Do i attach form 80 under Character evidence of?
3. How many payslips would be enough- claiming 7yrs experience
4. Do i need to attach employment evidence for the last 10yrs or just for the years of experience claimed?

I would appreciate a quick one on this so that i finalize on documentation beforen a CO gets allocated


----------



## realwizard

pgrandhi said:


> What is the success rate for a Australia PR (considering no fake in any manner and no criminal or health problems )and is there any single place which explains the step by step procedure of applying a PR on our own right from step 1 till the end ? i am planning , so please suggest when is the right time(which month of the year ) to start


The basic step-plan is:
- obtain a skills assessment, take English language test
- lodge expression of interest (EOI) online
- once invited, lodge visa application and provide supporting documents

There is plenty of information on the official DIBP website:
SkillSelect
Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

The earlier you start, the better, since immigration laws change and some occupations may become closed to future applications.


----------



## realwizard

nselvaonline said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my visa application through agent & now I got the grant already.
> But it is with the agent now, they are asking some extra money in order to forward the final e-mail to me...
> Is that any way that I can get the visa which is granted already from Aus Immigration dept?
> 
> Pls help with some advice...


Congratulations on your visa.

Does your contract provide for this extra fee? If not, this is serious situation and you should discuss it with the Migration Agents Registration Authority (assuming you used a registered migration agent).

If you were granted the visa, then you already have it. Visas are electronic, so there is nothing else for you to receive. You can just board a plane and go to Australia.

If you know any details about your application such as a transaction reference number, you can check your visa status online in Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) system.


----------



## stayhungry

Waqasbinrasheed said:


> Pretty much same time line..
> Whats ur CO's name? Mine one is from GSM Adelaide (Marlon).


Congrats on your visa grant! 

How was your experience with the CO?


----------



## vikaschandra

Vakymy said:


> Congratulations for the members who got grant. All the best.
> 
> Need some help with uploading documents;
> 1. What do we attach under Health Evidence of?
> 2. Do i attach form 80 under Character evidence of?
> 3. How many payslips would be enough- claiming 7yrs experience
> 4. Do i need to attach employment evidence for the last 10yrs or just for the years of experience claimed?
> 
> I would appreciate a quick one on this so that i finalize on documentation beforen a CO gets allocated


1. Nothing to be attached their panel physician will have your medicals uploded to your immi account
2. Yes
3. Cover the year (possibly 1-2 per quarter) for all 7 years
4. Provide eveidence of all employment for which tu are claiming points.


----------



## engineer20

nselvaonline said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my visa application through agent & now I got the grant already.
> But it is with the agent now, they are asking some extra money in order to forward the final e-mail to me...
> Is that any way that I can get the visa which is granted already from Aus Immigration dept?
> 
> Pls help with some advice...


Who is your agent? Is your agent in SG? Check your contract terms with them if how much you should pay to them. Do you know your transaction reference number in your visa application?


----------



## hustaa

Hi guys any idea about external check?
Is it compulsory for everyone or decidedby the CO?
Is it the same as employment vertification?
Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

hustaa said:


> Hi guys any idea about external check? Is it compulsory for everyone or decidedby the CO? Is it the same as employment vertification? Thanks


Not for everyone, i would say 1-3% are sent for EC.


----------



## hustaa

andreyx108b said:


> Not for everyone, i would say 1-3% are sent for EC.


I am so lucky... CO told me external checks are pending today....
Will it be very long?


----------



## kawal_547

hustaa said:


> I am so lucky... CO told me external checks are pending today....
> Will it be very long?


What is an external check?


----------



## hustaa

kawal_547 said:


> What is an external check?


No idea. CO just mentioned it when she replied my email.


----------



## andreyx108b

hustaa said:


> I am so lucky... CO told me external checks are pending today.... Will it be very long?


Some people reported waiting for 6-12 months.


----------



## Ind79

Dear All,

My CO has asked for Academic Transcript of Engineering degree. 

Can I submit individual marksheets of all semesters + Degree certificate? Or do I need to get transcript from the college? 

I had submitted marksheets + certificate for ACS...

Can some one please let me know?

Thanks


----------



## badboy0711

MY medicals uploaded in immi account. My wife's still pending from panel physician for upload.


----------



## Saraaa

r_zz said:


> I have recvd grant today.
> 
> My timeline..
> 
> Application Lodged 19 Feb
> 
> Visa Notification 11 March.
> 
> Thanks for all the support i have been getting from you guys and this forum.




That was quick! Congratulations & celebrations..
Which code did you apply for? And were all docs front loaded or you uploaded medical and PCC after the CO asked for them? 

Yours seem like a direct grant! 

All the best for your new future.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats.. Happy to hear..
Quick Grant.



r_zz said:


> I have recvd grant today.
> 
> My timeline..
> 
> Application Lodged 19 Feb
> 
> Visa Notification 11 March.
> 
> Thanks for all the support i have been getting from you guys and this forum.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats buddy..




sougat818 said:


> Got my visa today!!!


----------



## omkar13

External verification sure take a long time... i applied for 189 visa on 6th nov 2015..still waiting
:disappointed_relieved: have some patients


----------



## ginugeorge

*Queries related to EoI Submissions*

Hi,


I am newbie here, believe i am posting in the correct thread.

I have completed my IELTS (L 7 | W 7| R7 | S7.5) and Skill Assessment with ACS today. However there are some confusions related to ACS assessment. 

Applied under 189 - ICT Business Analyst. They assessed my bachelors degree against ACS skills (3 year bachelors in Stats/Computer Science). They didnt consider my Masters as its in Journalism & Communication. 

I am working from Feb 2014 to till date, however Feb 2014-Oct 2015 - my job profile is not a biz analyst. From Oct 2005 to till date it is matching as a Biz analyst.

The ACS completed skill assessment mentioning : The following employment after October 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level
and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Now when i apply for EoI, whether they will consider my work experience from Oct 2009 or from OCt 2005? If from October 2009, my points will get reduced to 60. Else it is 65 (Age 25 + Qualifications 15 + Work 8 year plus 15 and IELTS 10). 

Assume they did a visa invite and when i submit documents - is this going to result in refusal? 

Please advise. 

Regards
GG


----------



## rc4aus

ginugeorge said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I am newbie here, believe i am posting in the correct thread.
> 
> I have completed my IELTS (L 7 | W 7| R7 | S7.5) and Skill Assessment with ACS today. However there are some confusions related to ACS assessment.
> 
> Applied under 189 - ICT Business Analyst. They assessed my bachelors degree against ACS skills (3 year bachelors in Stats/Computer Science). They didnt consider my Masters as its in Journalism & Communication.
> 
> I am working from Feb 2014 to till date, however Feb 2014-Oct 2015 - my job profile is not a biz analyst. From Oct 2005 to till date it is matching as a Biz analyst.
> 
> The ACS completed skill assessment mentioning : The following employment after October 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level
> and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Now when i apply for EoI, whether they will consider my work experience from Oct 2009 or from OCt 2005? If from October 2009, my points will get reduced to 60. Else it is 65 (Age 25 + Qualifications 15 + Work 8 year plus 15 and IELTS 10).
> 
> Assume they did a visa invite and when i submit documents - is this going to result in refusal?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Regards
> GG


You have to fill in from Nov 2009 only. If you fill in any other date, you may lose visa fee once you file the visa.
Your correct points will be calculated only if you fill in from Nov 2009.


----------



## ginugeorge

Whats the damage if we apply in 189 and 190 together?


----------



## ZAQ1983

ginugeorge said:


> Whats the damage if we apply in 189 and 190 together?


All are doing the same. almost you will be invited as 189 first. At that time, you have to withdraw your 190 application to keep the chance for those are in que to get their 190 invitation.


----------



## ginugeorge

Thanks. I haven't included Partner points as my spouse is not falling into 189 skilled visa category. Though not included for 190 in NSW. 

I have 60 points now under 189. Is this having a chance under ICT Business Analyst?


----------



## Datolite

Hi all,

Hope you're all well.

I have a question about my 189 visa...

I applied for my visa on the 22nd Jan and it was allocated to an officer but they asked for extra documents, which I uploaded that day, but didn't click the 'information supplied' button. I then did it on the 9th Feb.

I've not yet heard anything. Have I been put to the bottom of the pile because I didn't submit them fast enough?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Freddie.


----------



## andreyx108b

Datolite said:


> Hi all, Hope you're all well. I have a question about my 189 visa... I applied for my visa on the 22nd Jan and it was allocated to an officer but they asked for extra documents, which I uploaded that day, but didn't click the 'information supplied' button. I then did it on the 9th Feb. I've not yet heard anything. Have I been put to the bottom of the pile because I didn't submit them fast enough? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Freddie.


No. It takes in average 4-12 weeks for a co to get back to you, after CO request date.


----------



## Mann1

hi guys please advice about this situation.
i have to fill form 80, in that form i need to fill all work experience. i am on 457 now and did apply for 189 with subclass 261312 (developer programmer). in my 457 application i did put 6 month internship work experience. but in 189 i did not put that 6 month experience. 
is there any problem with that??


----------



## andreyx108b

Mann1 said:


> hi guys please advice about this situation. i have to fill form 80, in that form i need to fill all work experience. i am on 457 now and did apply for 189 with subclass 261312 (developer programmer). in my 457 application i did put 6 month internship work experience. but in 189 i did not put that 6 month experience. is there any problem with that??


Form 80 asks to list ALL employment - notify/update CO of your incorrect answer.


----------



## v_2jsin

Both my employers have been contacted. They confirmed that response has been sent to DIBP Positively. Now, what next ? Grant soon ? Updating my signature


----------



## insouciant

*hey*

any pakistani here who applied in jan 2016 and got the grant?


----------



## andreyx108b

insouciant said:


> any pakistani here who applied in jan 2016 and got the grant?


You can check on the tracker.


----------



## Datolite

andreyx108b said:


> No. It takes in average 4-12 weeks for a co to get back to you, after CO request date.


Thanks Andrey, I hope to hear soon then.


----------



## ssaleh

Hi gents 
I submitted my visa application through an agent , the visa lodgmet was on 1/2/2016 and agent send me an email on 16/2/2016 requesting the pcc and the medical on behave of the the CO , GSM Adelaide which has been done and submitted on 20/2/2016 for me and my wife and two kids 
I contacted the agent yesterday , they told me the status is " Application under assessment " 
The Pcc have been taken from Oman , Jordan and SaudiArabia 
Does those countries is affecting the processing tome to grant the visa ?
Iam worry since i didn't see any body submitting his documents from KSA.


Mechanical engineer visa 189
Invitation : 8/1/2016
Visa application lodgment : 1/2/2016
Requesting to submit the Pcc And medical : 16/2/2016
Pcc and medical submitted : 20/2/2016


----------



## SqOats

ssaleh said:


> Hi gents
> I submitted my visa application through an agent , the visa lodgmet was on 1/2/2016 and agent send me an email on 16/2/2016 requesting the pcc and the medical on behave of the the CO , GSM Adelaide which has been done and submitted on 20/2/2016 for me and my wife and two kids
> I contacted the agent yesterday , they told me the status is " Application under assessment "
> The Pcc have been taken from Oman , Jordan and SaudiArabia
> Does those countries is affecting the processing tome to grant the visa ?
> Iam worry since i didn't see any body submitting his documents from KSA.
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer visa 189
> Invitation : 8/1/2016
> Visa application lodgment : 1/2/2016
> Requesting to submit the Pcc And medical : 16/2/2016
> Pcc and medical submitted : 20/2/2016


No there is no issue for the PCC from any country. I've seen alot of members on the forums who have submitted Saudi PCC and got the grant. I myself have just recently completed all the required documents and now awaiting grant.

Seems like your grant is just around the corner. You just have to be a little more patient.


----------



## ssaleh

SqOats said:


> No there is no issue for the PCC from any country. I've seen alot of members on the forums who have submitted Saudi PCC and got the grant. I myself have just recently completed all the required documents and now awaiting grant.
> 
> Seems like your grant is just around the corner. You just have to be a little more patient.


Thank you for your reply ، this stage is most stressful among overall the process
I hope to get your visa soon


----------



## gaudit24

Hi friends,

I need your help to give some highlight. I have lodged my visa on 22nd january as you can see from my timeline.

Till date i have not been allocated a CO and not received any communication from them. It's been nearly 50 days. Is this a normal scenario or case that a CO doesnot contact after 1 month of filing for additional documents.

I am getting worried and restless and don't know what to do. I am thinking to call DIBP on Monday and ask them what's going on and who is my CO. Will they share me my CO details?

Guys can you please guide me As what to do. My worry is increasing as i am seeing in immitracker all people of same date applicants have received CO or a direct grant. 

Senior members please help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spaniant

Perhaps you have uploaded all docs including Medical, PCC and form 80. 

It is quite normal when someone uploaded all docs. As they don't requires additional docs, DIBP start looking at application; sometimes notifying the applicant and sometimes not. 



gaudit24 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I need your help to give some highlight. I have lodged my visa on 22nd january as you can see from my timeline.
> 
> Till date i have not been allocated a CO and not received any communication from them. It's been nearly 50 days. Is this a normal scenario or case that a CO doesnot contact after 1 month of filing for additional documents.
> 
> I am getting worried and restless and don't know what to do. I am thinking to call DIBP on Monday and ask them what's going on and who is my CO. Will they share me my CO details?
> 
> Guys can you please guide me As what to do. My worry is increasing as i am seeing in immitracker all people of same date applicants have received CO or a direct grant.
> 
> Senior members please help.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSK1976

I have lodged visa on 26 feb and uploaded the document on 2 mar inclusive of medicals and pcc. Still CO not allocated. Can we check.the status of the application. Please guide


----------



## alfancay

Hi all,

CO asked for Polio Certificates on 8th March,2016 as all Pakistanis needs to submit this certificate i believe. does that means the grant is near? as i have submited all medicals, PCC, Form 80 and proof of employment on 18th Feb, 2016. This was the second request from the CO.


----------



## spaniant

RSK1976 said:


> I have lodged visa on 26 feb and uploaded the document on 2 mar inclusive of medicals and pcc. Still CO not allocated. Can we check.the status of the application. Please guide


Sometimes they don't send email to applicant notifying them for CO allocation and the first email they receive is for good news, provided that all docs are uploaded.

For example any applicant with IELTS 8 each and not claiming points for any experience then CO left with no other option but to grant visa as IELTS skills assessment and age documents all are genuine and mostly not questionable.


----------



## spaniant

alfancay said:


> Hi all,
> 
> CO asked for Polio Certificates on 8th March,2016 as all Pakistanis needs to submit this certificate i believe. does that means the grant is near? as i submit all medicals, PCC, Form 80 and proof of employment on 18th Feb, 2016. This was the second request from the CO.


Yes you can assume that. Stay happy


----------



## alfancay

spaniant said:


> Yes you can assume that. Stay happy


I hope so. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nitingandhi11

Hello All Experts 

I need advice over few questions, i gave IELTS in Feb'13 and applied for EOI in Oct'15, invited on 8th Jan'16, will CO ask to re- appear for Exam 

Also this gap of applying was due a court case which is now over, should i declare it in PCC. I had applied for Passport renewal and all went ok.

PLease advice


----------



## msangwan

Hi guys , 
I am planning to apply for Immigration visa under 189 category from UK. Does any one know if PCC and CO can be fulfilled from UK. 
Also, I am a little confused should I be applying from UK as I am here till the end of August.


----------



## 5lilmonkey

hi guys ,Does points have a role in fast or slow movement in the process. I lodged my application on 4th Mar , I had 75 points during EOI. When can I expect to see some activity ?


----------



## samne

Just got my visa grant 28 days after my case officer was last in contact


----------



## ZAQ1983

samne said:


> Just got my visa grant 28 days after my case officer was last in contact


congratulations


----------



## spaniant

samne said:


> Just got my visa grant 28 days after my case officer was last in contact


Dibp on overtime..? Lucky u.. congrats


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

Hi everyone ...
Should i write down hap id n icse client id in 815 form?

Wt is icse client id n where to find it?

Plz help


----------



## RSK1976

spaniant said:


> RSK1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged visa on 26 feb and uploaded the document on 2 mar inclusive of medicals and pcc. Still CO not allocated. Can we check.the status of the application. Please guide
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes they don't send email to applicant notifying them for CO allocation and the first email they receive is for good news, provided that all docs are uploaded.
> 
> For example any applicant with IELTS 8 each and not claiming points for any experience then CO left with no other option but to grant visa as IELTS skills assessment and age documents all are genuine and mostly not questionable.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply. My ielts score is 7 in each and i haven't uploaded form 80 or 1221. Moreover i have uploaded for form 1223 for dependent correction . By mistake, I have added for my parents in other migration section so submitted the form 1223 later. Can i wait for some more days or can i call didp for status. Pls suggest


----------



## vikaschandra

samne said:


> Just got my visa grant 28 days after my case officer was last in contact


Congratulations


----------



## JAN84

sougat818 said:


> Got my visa today!!!


Congrats.


----------



## JAN84

samne said:


> Just got my visa grant 28 days after my case officer was last in contact


Congrats ..


----------



## JAN84

samne said:


> Just got my visa grant 28 days after my case officer was last in contact


Please share your timeline as well ..


----------



## namqas

bimaldas_bl said:


> Got grant today. See my signature.


Congrats buddy !!


----------



## namqas

simpsonaj said:


> Just to let you know I have been granted my 189 visa today!! It was a direct grant.
> Thanks to everyone for the support during the process.


Cheers mate !:drum: ** drumroll **


----------



## Datolite

Tuesday will be 28 days since I uploaded documents for GSM Adelaide, fingers crossed.


----------



## vikaschandra

Datolite said:


> Tuesday will be 28 days since I uploaded documents for GSM Adelaide, fingers crossed.


What are your timelines? Did you have any Co contact yet? If you have uploaded the document after Co contact then pribably day after tomorrow the CO should come back to review your case (Today being weekend and tomorrow being holiday)


----------



## Datolite

vikaschandra said:


> What are your timelines? Did you have any Co contact yet? If you have uploaded the document after Co contact then pribably day after tomorrow the CO should come back to review your case (Today being weekend and tomorrow being holiday)


I've uploaded my signature. What makes you say they'll come back soon? The month I've waited?


----------



## vikaschandra

Datolite said:


> I've uploaded my signature. What makes you say they'll come back soon? The month I've waited?


As you are aware that the duration to furnish the documents after CO contact is usually 28 days that would mean the CO is supposed to come back and review the document when reaching 28 days or soon as it has comoleted 28 days. 
Or there is possibility that the CO has already revisited your case and might be working on to finalise. These are the best possible scenarios that I anticipate. Based on the criteria of 28 days review cycle that CO puts for all candidates I feel your case will be revisted shortly


----------



## Datolite

vikaschandra said:


> As you are aware that the duration to furnish the documents after CO contact is usually 28 days that would mean the CO is supposed to come back and review the document when reaching 28 days or soon as it has comoleted 28 days.
> Or there is possibility that the CO has already revisited your case and might be working on to finalise. These are the best possible scenarios that I anticipate. Based on the criteria of 28 days review cycle that CO puts for all candidates I feel your case will be revisted shortly


Fantastic, thank you for your help.


----------



## Bushra Zahra

hi all. so any ideas how much time it takes for visa grant after uploading all the documents on the CO's request??


----------



## insouciant

Bushra Zahra said:


> hi all. so any ideas how much time it takes for visa grant after uploading all the documents on the CO's request??


it depends.. it can take around 1 month to 4 months for pakistani applicants.


----------



## Datolite

Bushra Zahra said:


> hi all. so any ideas how much time it takes for visa grant after uploading all the documents on the CO's request??


Check above, the friendly helper who spoke to me said around 28 days.


----------



## vikaschandra

Datolite said:


> Check above, the friendly helper who spoke to me said around 28 days.


Datolite 28 days is the review cycle that would not surely mean the grant would be with us on the 28th day. Their might be conditions like if one is claiming points for experience it is possible that the CO might have either called for job verification or might request for it after receiving the requested documents to scrutnize it further and at time it also doesnot mean that he/she might not come back to request for more docs if necessary to support the case. 

Yes on the other hand it is very much possible to have outcome soon. 



insouciant said:


> it depends.. it can take around 1 month to 4 months for pakistani applicants.


Here As insouciant has mentioned it might take a month or maybe 4 is some what true but not necessary that it would take too long because the applicant is Pakistani national. There has been cases where a Pakistan National have got faster response and at many ocassions Direct grants as well. 

It is understood that apart from grant nothing else can subside anxiety same is with me but I would advise everyone to Relax and enjoy your days until the grant comes.


----------



## spaniant

Datolite said:


> Check above, the friendly helper who spoke to me said around 28 days.


Dibp says that they will take 28 days to return to your application but nowadays trend is 28 + 2 to 4 weeks and extending to 8 weeks in some cases.


----------



## Datolite

vikaschandra said:


> Datolite 28 days is the review cycle that would not surely mean the grant would be with us on the 28th day. Their might be conditions like if one is claiming points for experience it is possible that the CO might have either called for job verification or might request for it after receiving the requested documents to scrutnize it further and at time it also doesnot mean that he/she might not come back to request for more docs if necessary to support the case.
> 
> Yes on the other hand it is very much possible to have outcome soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Here As insouciant has mentioned it might take a month or maybe 4 is some what true but not necessary that it would take too long because the applicant is Pakistani national. There has been cases where a Pakistan National have got faster response and at many ocassions Direct grants as well.
> 
> It is understood that apart from grant nothing else can subside anxiety same is with me but I would advise everyone to Relax and enjoy your days until the grant comes.


Ah right, okay, understood, thank you.

I just wish they'd get back to me soon :confused2:


----------



## vikaschandra

Datolite said:


> Ah right, okay, understood, thank you.
> 
> I just wish they'd get back to me soon :confused2:



Best wishes mate. Hopefully you will have your grant soon. Best wishes to youand your family.


----------



## Datolite

vikaschandra said:


> Best wishes mate. Hopefully you will have your grant soon. Best wishes to youand your family.


Thank you and to you.


----------



## keee

vikaschandra said:


> Their might be conditions like if one is claiming points for experience it is possible that the CO might have either called for job verification or might request for it after receiving the requested documents to scrutnize it further and at time it also doesnot mean that he/she might not come back to request for more docs if necessary to support the case.


Hi vikaschandra (hello again!). I just lodged my application a few days ago and uploaded all the documents (including form 80 and 1221). Just a quick question about work experience: I'm not claiming any points on skilled employment (pretty much because I don't really have any), but I disclosed in the forms that I did an internship and a volunteering work outside Australia. So would you recommend that I upload also the certificates of the employment history to save time in case the CO asks for them, or are they maybe too unimportant and uploading them would create unnecessary workload for the CO? I'm a bit torn :/


----------



## RAKI1978

Hi Friends, 

Urgent help pls. Do you know a Contact No. for reaching out to Case Office (Adelaide). 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vikaschandra

RAKI1978 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Urgent help pls. Do you know a Contact No. for reaching out to Case Office (Adelaide).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Call this number +61 7 3136 7000


----------



## Jahirul

RAKI1978 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Urgent help pls. Do you know a Contact No. for reaching out to Case Office (Adelaide).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi, why is that urgent? You lodged visa less than a month ago don't yoy think it's too early to chase DIBP?
I heard it even delays more if you call..
Anyway good luck and wish you get your grant soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vikaschandra

keee said:


> Hi vikaschandra (hello again!). I just lodged my application a few days ago and uploaded all the documents (including form 80 and 1221). Just a quick question about work experience: I'm not claiming any points on skilled employment (pretty much because I don't really have any), but I disclosed in the forms that I did an internship and a volunteering work outside Australia. So would you recommend that I upload also the certificates of the employment history to save time in case the CO asks for them, or are they maybe too unimportant and uploading them would create unnecessary workload for the CO? I'm a bit torn :/


congratulations on having lodged your visa application. Though it is not at all important for the CO to look at the employment documents since your are not claiming points for it yet In my opinion you should just frontload any related documents to avoid any CO contact anf aspire for direct grant.


----------



## Victor_Aus

Any Grants Today


----------



## Ashish_2574

Hi,

I have lodged my application on 3rd March and uploaded all docs on 5th March. After reading all posts on this thread, I am planning to upload form 80.

I want to know do we need to take print form 80, hand written on it to fill it and then scan to upload it or is there other way to online submit it?

Thanks,


----------



## abhisheksth

Provided all additional docs on March 1. Feeling relaxed and enjoying the wait since then. Grant will come when it has to come.


----------



## JAN84

Ashish_2574 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my application on 3rd March and uploaded all docs on 5th March. After reading all posts on this thread, I am planning to upload form 80.
> 
> I want to know do we need to take print form 80, hand written on it to fill it and then scan to upload it or is there other way to online submit it?
> 
> Thanks,


Dear Use Acrobat writer to fill the form .


----------



## Ashish_2574

I tried using Adobe acrobat however it's not allowing to save filled form and so I can print from somewhere else.

Let me try one more time

Thanks


----------



## siru713344

Dear All,
I want to ask whether it is mandatory that DIBP will call the employer.?


----------



## vikaschandra

siru713344 said:


> Dear All,
> I want to ask whether it is mandatory that DIBP will call the employer.?


Not necessarily. It is upon CO's discretion to call for emplotment verification.


----------



## RAKI1978

Thanks Vikas. You are always a great help. Thank you.


----------



## siru713344

Dear All,
I am planning to lodge my visa on next week. My concern is that, when I done skill assessment I have put (statutory declaration) my position as mechanical engineer. But my position in my contract is piping engineer. What I can do now? If DIBP contact my employer and ask they will tell my position as piping engineer. (But functionally there is no difference for mechanical and piping) .Please reply. I am worried a lot.


----------



## vish1985

Ashish_2574 said:


> I tried using Adobe acrobat however it's not allowing to save filled form and so I can print from somewhere else.
> 
> Let me try one more time
> 
> Thanks


Ashish you may be using Acrobat reader <version 11. Install Acrobat Reader 11 which is free download. There you can save data in pdf.


----------



## siru713344

vikaschandra said:


> Not necessarily. It is upon CO's discretion to call for emplotment verification.


Thanks for your reply, Furthermore 

I am planning to lodge my visa on next week. My concern is that, when I done skill assessment I have put (statutory declaration) my position as mechanical engineer. But my position in my contract is piping engineer. What I can do now? If DIBP contact my employer and ask they will tell my position as piping engineer. (But functionally there is no difference for mechanical and piping) .Please reply. I am worried a lot.


----------



## RAKI1978

Hi Jahirul

It was for another reason I had to call. Wasn't chasing up for my status. 
Cheers. 



Jahirul said:


> RAKI1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> Urgent help pls. Do you know a Contact No. for reaching out to Case Office (Adelaide).
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, why is that urgent? You lodged visa less than a month ago don't yoy think it's too early to chase DIBP?
> I heard it even delays more if you call..
> Anyway good luck and wish you get your grant soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## keee

vikaschandra said:


> congratulations on having lodged your visa application. Though it is not at all important for the CO to look at the employment documents since your are not claiming points for it yet In my opinion you should just frontload any related documents to avoid any CO contact anf aspire for direct grant.


Thanks mate! All the best to you


----------



## vish1985

siru713344 said:


> Thanks for your reply, Furthermore
> 
> I am planning to lodge my visa on next week. My concern is that, when I done skill assessment I have put (statutory declaration) my position as mechanical engineer. But my position in my contract is piping engineer. What I can do now? If DIBP contact my employer and ask they will tell my position as piping engineer. (But functionally there is no difference for mechanical and piping) .Please reply. I am worried a lot.


How its there in your VISA?Also you uploaded the contract?


----------



## siru713344

Vyshak Anand said:


> How its there in your VISA?Also you uploaded the contract?


Thanks,
No I didn't upload any contract. I will upload one reference certificate form my manager (line manager) mentioned as mechanical engineer. Is it any problem. In my visa its mentioned only engineer.


----------



## vikaschandra

siru713344 said:


> Thanks for your reply, Furthermore
> 
> I am planning to lodge my visa on next week. My concern is that, when I done skill assessment I have put (statutory declaration) my position as mechanical engineer. But my position in my contract is piping engineer. What I can do now? If DIBP contact my employer and ask they will tell my position as piping engineer. (But functionally there is no difference for mechanical and piping) .Please reply. I am worried a lot.


Well as you have explained we would understand that there might not be difference between Mechanical Engineer and Piping engineer but now it all depends on the CO. 

Have you uploaded the contract as well? Is there a possibility that you can get a letter from your HR stating that both the titles are same and involves the same Job Description? Furthermore as I said it would totally depend on how the CO perceives it. Just hope that they do not go back to your HR for verification


----------



## badboy0711

Health Clearance updated in IMMI account. The wait starts..


----------



## vish1985

siru713344 said:


> Thanks,
> No I didn't upload any contract. I will upload one reference certificate form my manager (line manager) mentioned as mechanical engineer. Is it any problem. In my visa its mentioned only engineer.


My situation is worse than yours my visa shows electronics engineer and i am having 
B Tech in IT, working as ERP Analyst. I didnt seen anywhere in the forum CO asking for labor contract rather than Visa.Also we cant judge what they will as for reference.For avoiding delay with DIBP, i requested my HR department to update my profession in my Visa & Contract. That is under process.

If you are in UAE this process will finish within one week time. 

Please refer with the senior members also.


----------



## wanwaral

*EOI application time for subclass 189*

Hi,

I will be applying for EOI under subclass 189 in a day or two. I have sixty points overall.
I am applying under business analyst category.

Age:30
Education: 15
Exp:5
English Exam: 10.

When can I expect my invitation to arrive? Also is there any people who applied with sixty points for business analyst under 189, please share your experience.


----------



## a.smita

*a.smita*

Hi Experts

I did my Medical at Ruby Hall Clinic in Pune on Saturday, 12th March. It went well, there was a queue but we reached there early so got our turn soon. 

I have a query about when the reports gets uploaded? The guys at the counter did not give us any acknowledgement but just the payment receipt and said they will directly upload the report. One more twist for my kids, they had to go through the TB Screening test, both being above 2 yrs of age. We need to visit the hospital again today to verify the results for TB test. Hope it goes well too..

Thanks
Smita


----------



## badboy0711

<< Hi Experts

I did my Medical at Ruby Hall Clinic in Pune on Saturday, 12th March. It went well, there was a queue but we reached there early so got our turn soon.

I have a query about when the reports gets uploaded? The guys at the counter did not give us any acknowledgement but just the payment receipt and said they will directly upload the report. One more twist for my kids, they had to go through the TB Screening test, both being above 2 yrs of age. We need to visit the hospital again today to verify the results for TB test. Hope it goes well too..

>>>


You will only receive the payment receipts from the Clinic. They will upload the medical result to the Immi . it may take 5 to 10 days and depends on the Clinic.

You can view the status in your immi account. Once they have updated the medicals you will see " health clearance provided" in your immi account under " View health Assessment" .

You can upload the medicals receipt in immi and Click on " Information provided" button to let the CO know about it.


----------



## vikaschandra

a.smita said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I did my Medical at Ruby Hall Clinic in Pune on Saturday, 12th March. It went well, there was a queue but we reached there early so got our turn soon.
> 
> I have a query about when the reports gets uploaded? The guys at the counter did not give us any acknowledgement but just the payment receipt and said they will directly upload the report. One more twist for my kids, they had to go through the TB Screening test, both being above 2 yrs of age. We need to visit the hospital again today to verify the results for TB test. Hope it goes well too..
> 
> Thanks
> Smita


Did they ask you to come back to check for the TB screening for kids today itself it should be 24 hours actually. Anyways if they have said so they must be knowing well.

The Results will directly be uploaded to the immi account you can also check the status of your report from below link using your HAP ID. 

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## Alhad

a.smita said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I did my Medical at Ruby Hall Clinic in Pune on Saturday, 12th March. It went well, there was a queue but we reached there early so got our turn soon.
> 
> I have a query about when the reports gets uploaded? The guys at the counter did not give us any acknowledgement but just the payment receipt and said they will directly upload the report. One more twist for my kids, they had to go through the TB Screening test, both being above 2 yrs of age. We need to visit the hospital again today to verify the results for TB test. Hope it goes well too..
> 
> Thanks
> Smita


Hi Smita,

I also did on the same day. So when they were calling out 'Smita', it was you then 
Ya, by Wednesday the result should be available in your ImmiAccount under 'Health Assessment'

Cheers,
A


----------



## Sn_Rafi

I got mail to undergo Health and PCC. Have done Health and waiting for PCC. Do we need to update them the status?


----------



## Alhad

Sn_Rafi said:


> I got mail to undergo Health and PCC. Have done Health and waiting for PCC. Do we need to update them the status?


Hi Sn_Rafi,

3-5 days post your heath examination, there will be an update in your ImmiAccount under 'Health Assessment'. 
Once you obtain your PCC, attach it into your ImmiAccount and then click on the 'Information Provided'. That way CO will know that you have completed all the pending request information required tasks. If you inform the CO now, he/she will find that PCC is still pending. So inform once you have all done. UNLESS you are very close to the 28 days deadline after CO contacted for above information.

Cheers,
A


----------



## Vardhan16

Ashish_2574 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my application on 3rd March and uploaded all docs on 5th March. After reading all posts on this thread, I am planning to upload form 80.
> 
> I want to know do we need to take print form 80, hand written on it to fill it and then scan to upload it or is there other way to online submit it?
> 
> Thanks,



Hi Ashish,
No need to take printout and fill. Use Foxit PDF editor and fill the form. Just take the last page printout. sign it ,scan , merge and upload.


----------



## Sn_Rafi

Alhad, Thanks a lot for your quick response. BTW where we could see the 'Information Provided' link/button?


----------



## Ashish_2574

Vyshak Anand said:


> Ashish you may be using Acrobat reader <version 11. Install Acrobat Reader 11 which is free download. There you can save data in pdf.



Thanks Abhishek. I will try tonight and will upload form by tomorrow before CO contacts me.

I am awaiting my UK PCC as well so hopefully all will fall in place by end of this.

Thanks,


----------



## Ashish_2574

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi Ashish,
> No need to take printout and fill. Use Foxit PDF editor and fill the form. Just take the last page printout. sign it ,scan , merge and upload.


Thanks Vardhan. I will try this tonight

Regards,


----------



## Ashish_2574

Ashish_2574 said:


> Thanks Abhishek. I will try tonight and will upload form by tomorrow before CO contacts me.
> 
> I am awaiting my UK PCC as well so hopefully all will fall in place by end of this.
> 
> Thanks,


Sorry, thanks to Vyshak !!!


----------



## usmani4all

01-03-2016 : ACS Submitted
11-03-2016 : ACS Compelted
11-03-2016 : EOI Submitted (NSW 60 Points)

Ielts (Reading 8.0 , Listening 8.5 , Writing 6.5 , Speaking 6.5)
SOftware Engineer


----------



## a.smita

Alhad said:


> Hi Smita,
> 
> I also did on the same day. So when they were calling out 'Smita', it was you then
> Ya, by Wednesday the result should be available in your ImmiAccount under 'Health Assessment'
> 
> Cheers,
> A


Haha.. The World is small.. and round too


----------



## maddyswtfrnd

Hi all..I have been following this forum from quite some time now and has really helped me in my 189 visa journey which has been a real long one so far. Though I have applied it via agent, but this forum has given me the real picture of what really goes on throughout the process.
I have lodged my visa on 18th Dec 2015, CO contacted me for additional docs(spouse education proof and language proof which was already uploaded earlier as per my agent) and after that no response. 18th Mar 3 months will be completed for my visa lodgement and I am starting to get worried now. The status is still Assessment In progress. Any suggestion what I can do to push my agent?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a.smita

Hi All

Thank you for your replies. 

They specifically asked us to visit again precisely after 48 hours. In fact, the lady who injected the test sample marked area with date and even time of injection. So my husband will be taking both my sons to the hospital today.

Hoping to get the reports uploaded soon.

Regards,
Smita


----------



## rmathew_12

I have a question. I submitted my VISA application in February and my case officer asked me the health assessment documents and nothing else. I have not uploaded form 80 or 1221. Once the health assessment data was updated in immig account, I clicked on the "Information Provided" option. My question is whether CO may ask for more documents later? Is there any instance in which CO asked for documents mutiple times?


----------



## ssaleh

vikaschandra said:


> Did they ask you to come back to check for the TB screening for kids today itself it should be 24 hours actually. Anyways if they have said so they must be knowing well.
> 
> The Results will directly be uploaded to the immi account you can also check the status of your report from below link using your HAP ID.
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


Is this web site can appear the results for the kids also ، i tried the website for me amd my wife , i can see the results but for my kids i didn't find any thing , is there any problem ?


----------



## RSK1976

Friends, i couldnt see the information provided link in visa appln. Current status shown as appln. received. Is anything i missed


----------



## captainm

Hi all,
Looks like people only read inside main threads like this. Can someone please shed light on my question. I appreciate your reply.


The work experience letter that I received from my employer in Australia, do I need to make a true copy of it before uploading to ImmiAccount? It's a color pdf file (original letter) at present. also, it's not used in my assessment letter because I don't need it for my points but mistakenly I have ticked "related" option when submitted my EOI. I thought it's not necessary to make a true copy because it's an Australian work experience and case officer can contact them but need to hear your thoughts please

Thanks,


----------



## Alhad

a.smita said:


> Hi All
> 
> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> They specifically asked us to visit again precisely after 48 hours. In fact, the lady who injected the test sample marked area with date and even time of injection. So my husband will be taking both my sons to the hospital today.
> 
> Hoping to get the reports uploaded soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Smita


Hi Smita,

They called you perhaps because you did not go with the other option of getting it done same day which costs 3400. I know its a bit dearer for 2 kids.
I got done for my 3.5 year daughter same day but it did cost me extra 3400. I did it because I did not want the hassle for my wife to go there again with daughter.
Everything will be okay for you don't worry so much its just a simple test. Results will take some 3 days to reflect in ImmiAccount.

Cheers,
A


----------



## Alhad

captainm said:


> Hi all,
> Looks like people only read inside main threads like this. Can someone please shed light on my question. I appreciate your reply.
> 
> 
> The work experience letter that I received from my employer in Australia, do I need to make a true copy of it before uploading to ImmiAccount? It's a color pdf file (original letter) at present. also, it's not used in my assessment letter because I don't need it for my points but mistakenly I have ticked "related" option when submitted my EOI. I thought it's not necessary to make a true copy because it's an Australian work experience and case officer can contact them but need to hear your thoughts please
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Captain,
I would suggest scan it, print it, get notarized. No harm in attaching notarized documents anyway. My passport copy was also color PDF but CO asked me to notarize it and reattach. It all depends on CO I guess. 
You may want to find people on the forum who have claimed points for Australian work ex and they can give the exact answer.

Cheers,
A


----------



## vikaschandra

ssaleh said:


> Is this web site can appear the results for the kids also ، i tried the website for me amd my wife , i can see the results but for my kids i didn't find any thing , is there any problem ?


Yes you should be able to see the results of your kids as well. if you are not able to their might be some technical problem.


----------



## DT2702

Hey Everyone,

Is there a logic/rule behind CO allocation, like we have for Invite distribution? Is it linked to occupation too in any way?

Its surely doesnt look sequential because some guys get CO allocated really fast and some people are still waiting for that? This is true even in the case, where the CO has asked for additional Docs and people have uploaded it. Even there, the reallocation of CO is not sequential or based on FIFO method.

Any thoughts?

Regards,
DT2702


----------



## andreyx108b

DT2702 said:


> Hey Everyone, Is there a logic/rule behind CO allocation, like we have for Invite distribution? Is it linked to occupation too in any way? Its surely doesnt look sequential because some guys get CO allocated really fast and some people are still waiting for that? This is true even in the case, where the CO has asked for additional Docs and people have uploaded it. Even there, the reallocation of CO is not sequential or based on FIFO method. Any thoughts? Regards, DT2702


No. There are may be a rule - we just dont know what the rule is, its not related to your job code or scores.


----------



## a.smita

Yes Alhad

They gave me two options but the second option was too costly and Ruby is not too far from my place so opted for revisiting.

My husband just came home from clinic and for my elder son it was all good.. no reaction to the test sample. But for younger one there was little swelling and redness (he is just 2.4 yrs). The doctor said that it may be because of the BCG vaccine, but don't know what will go in the report.

Regards,
Smita


----------



## avinash_nair

Dear Members, 
I have a doubt regarding form 80 and 1221. Do we need to include all the employment history in form or just the ones assessed by acs?


----------



## Attique

Hello,

I am new to this forum and dont have rights to update my signature. Anyways, I have applied for 189 SI visa with employment points availed for last 5 years of employment. Now, today my latest company (current employment) got and email from Australian Embassy in Riyadh, KSA to verify the employment. I got to know from my sources in the head office. Actually my relations with Admin & HR are not ideal and what i heard was that Admin & HR manager was planning for a negative feedback but later upon call from my manager he agreed to send a positive feedback (its not that i have done something its just that i am Non-Arab and sorry to say but some guys here in KSA still do these sort of things).

Can anyone help me with what reply does they expect? I mean will it be enough if the admin guy says yes they issued all my reference letters and yes i am their employee etc etc. He cannot verify my job responsibilities as he is Admin & HR manager and i got this reference letter from my manager and Admin & HR manager really has no idea of job responsibilities of people assigned at site locations.


----------



## DT2702

andreyx108b said:


> No. There are may be a rule - we just dont know what the rule is, its not related to your job code or scores.


That just makes it a tad more confusing but hey, no body said it was going to be easy or simple. 

Thanks anyways. 

Regards,
DT2702


----------



## rmathew_12

I have a question. I submitted my VISA application in February and my case officer asked me the health assessment documents and nothing else. I have not uploaded form 80 or 1221. Once the health assessment data was updated in immig account, I clicked on the "Information Provided" option. My question is whether CO may ask for more documents later? Is there any instance in which CO asked for documents multiple times?


----------



## theskyisalive

rmathew_12 said:


> I have a question. I submitted my VISA application in February and my case officer asked me the health assessment documents and nothing else. I have not uploaded form 80 or 1221. Once the health assessment data was updated in immig account, I clicked on the "Information Provided" option. My question is whether CO may ask for more documents later? Is there any instance in which CO asked for documents multiple times?


I'd suggest go ahead and upload form 80 and 1221 as well. This can only be a positive step to avoid any further CO contact and delay; and yes, the CO may contact multiple times! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thorax

avinash_nair said:


> Dear Members,
> I have a doubt regarding form 80 and 1221. Do we need to include all the employment history in form or just the ones assessed by acs?


All employment history. Even if it wasnt assessed by ACS


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

All,

I need to schedule Medical Appointment in Delhi.

A) Can you please share your experience with Max Hospital and Dr Malkit Law at Shantiniketan? 
B) What all documents I would need to take along with me for this?

Thanks!


----------



## Chaudhry

Hi All

Is Medical / PCC is considered to be last requirement from CO? 

In my case they just ask for Medical which I have provided in a week and now waiting for Grant. I have seen many cases where medical was the last step towards grant. 

Is there any chance that CO will ask for any other document?

Secondly My all documents status is still received is it normal or it will change later, Any thought will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

Chaudhry said:


> Hi All Is Medical / PCC is considered to be last requirement from CO? In my case they just ask for Medical which I have provided in a week and now waiting for Grant. I have seen many cases where medical was the last step towards grant. Is there any chance that CO will ask for any other document? Secondly My all documents status is still received is it normal or it will change later, Any thought will be appreciated. Thanks


Usually it is the last, but not always, they may request something else.


----------



## nitingandhi11

*Advice needed*

Hello All Experts 

IELTS in Feb'13
EOI- Oct'15, 
invited on 8th Jan'16, 
will CO ask to re- appear for Exam 


This gap of applying was due a court case which is now over, should i declare it in PCC. I had applied for Passport renewal recently and all went ok.

Also what is skilled employment assessment, i read in may posts that CO will contact employer, my current employer of 5.5 years will never respond to such questions as they are not bound to, in that case what are the options.


PLease advice


----------



## perryH

Hey everyone,

I want to know about all the documents i have to upload while my visa application lodge.
Do i need to notary my documents or i can upload all original copies?
I did not submit my application yet. 

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b

perryH said:


> Hey everyone, I want to know about all the documents i have to upload while my visa application lodge. Do i need to notary my documents or i can upload all original copies? I did not submit my application yet. Thanks.


Color copies are enough.


----------



## realwizard

captainm said:


> Hi all,
> Looks like people only read inside main threads like this. Can someone please shed light on my question. I appreciate your reply.
> 
> The work experience letter that I received from my employer in Australia, do I need to make a true copy of it before uploading to ImmiAccount? It's a color pdf file (original letter) at present. also, it's not used in my assessment letter because I don't need it for my points but mistakenly I have ticked "related" option when submitted my EOI. I thought it's not necessary to make a true copy because it's an Australian work experience and case officer can contact them but need to hear your thoughts please
> 
> Thanks,


The color pdf is sufficient.

Although you marked this employment as "related" in your EOI, you should still mark it as "not related" in your actual visa application. Furthermore, there is no need to submit work references for employment which is "not related", although I can't see how it would hurt if you did.

Make sure that (1) you did not over-claim points on your EOI, and (2) you provide the correct answer in your visa application.


----------



## realwizard

nitingandhi11 said:


> Also what is skilled employment assessment, i read in may posts that CO will contact employer, my current employer of 5.5 years will never respond to such questions as they are not bound to, in that case what are the options.


If you are claiming points for skilled employment, your skilled employment will need to be assessed by the relevant authority and you will need to provide references, payslips, and other supporting documents. Your CO may contact your employer to verify your claims.

I take it that your are not claiming any points for skilled employment, since your employer is also "not bound to" provide you with a work reference.


----------



## charlie31

nitingandhi11 said:


> Hello All Experts
> 
> I need advice over few questions, i gave IELTS in Feb'13 and applied for EOI in Oct'15, invited on 8th Jan'16, will CO ask to re- appear for Exam
> 
> Also this gap of applying was due a court case which is now over, should i declare it in PCC. I had applied for Passport renewal and all went ok.
> 
> PLease advice


Yes, the test is only valid for a certain period.


----------



## charlie31

Sn_Rafi said:


> I got mail to undergo Health and PCC. Have done Health and waiting for PCC. Do we need to update them the status?


You have a similar timelines as mine. I am also at the similar stage. Let's see what happens next.


----------



## charlie31

samne said:


> Just got my visa grant 28 days after my case officer was last in contact


Please share your timeline


----------



## Tatty teddy

Hi guys need your insight please. 

my agent lodged visa on 25/02/16. And did the medicals on 26/02/16. I created an immi account for myself and imported the application. The status says "application received" does it mean processing of if has not started yet? :juggle:

Also I can't see any documents uploaded there. When I click the link for medical it says no further actions needed.  does it mean that medical report have been received by DIBP?


----------



## charlie31

Tatty teddy said:


> Hi guys need your insight please.
> 
> my agent lodged visa on 25/02/16. And did the medicals on 26/02/16. I created an immi account for myself and imported the application. The status says "application received" does it mean processing of if has not started yet? :juggle:
> 
> Also I can't see any documents uploaded there. When I click the link for medical it says no further actions needed.  does it mean that medical report have been received by DIBP?


I went back to my agent with same issue. You'll see all documents on the next day of the CO contact.


----------



## chln.murthy

Hi Experts ,

I have 2 questions quick response is appreciated....

I have submitted all the documents as requested by CO on 29th JAN 2016 & i am still waiting for Visa Grant email 189 (with reminder sent on 3rd march 2016).
When can i Expect the Visa grant with the current trend/speed of Visa processing time with GSM Brisbane. 

Secondly I am currently on 457 visa in Australia since last 1 year (Applied 189 on personal (non-sponsored)).. Once i have received my PR (Visa Grant 189) do i have to return to India & come back to Australia (In order for my PR to be initiated or will the PR override my existing 457 visa)

Please respond as i started to feel depressed with current visa grant timings & I envy those who have submitted the documents later to mine & have received the visa grant


----------



## kaustuv

Hi All,

Just wanted to know if anyone has been contacted / visa granted by GSM Brisbane recently. Could you please let us know the timeline too?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## captainm

Hi all, 

Can you please let me know whether I need to *certify ( make a true copy) of ACS* and *PTE results*? Note: Both of them are only available as PDF files.

Another quick question, Can I make my *PTE results* available to the immigration office before I lodge my visa application?


----------



## KennySaw

Hi Hustaa,

External checks do take some time, basically these are checks conducted by agencies like ASIO. The average waiting period is 6 months for Asians but could be more or less based on the Australian government 's diplomatic ties with your country. There are two types of external check Basic and Extensive

a)Basic checks according to a fellow blogger is "Checking your records against different databases and this probably takes around 3-4 months at the minimum". 

b) Extensive checks hope you don't fall under this category if you do then you are looking at a time frame of atleast 6 months or more. There have been cases of applications which were processed for over an year, in some cases even two years.

Be prepared for a long wait but then don't be disheartened and you should understand its important for them to perform these checks before letting someone into a country permanently. There are already couple of people here who is undergoing those checks and therefore you are not alone if that helps.


----------



## andreyx108b

kaustuv said:


> Hi All, Just wanted to know if anyone has been contacted / visa granted by GSM Brisbane recently. Could you please let us know the timeline too? Thanks in advance.


You can check on a tracker.


----------



## smsingh13

Dear Friends,
I had recently applied with DIBP, and submitted all the relevant documents.
UK PCC was missing, for which they asked to be submitted.
My question is, does DIBP ask for missing documents in one shot, or there is a probability of them asking for some another document after I submit UK PCC ?


----------



## andreyx108b

smsingh13 said:


> Dear Friends, I had recently applied with DIBP, and submitted all the relevant documents. UK PCC was missing, for which they asked to be submitted. My question is, does DIBP ask for missing documents in one shot, or there is a probability of them asking for some another document after I submit UK PCC ?


They may ask for something again, but its very rate.


----------



## KennySaw

Hi Omkar13,

Did CO notify you about your external checks and which division is your GSM from Adelaide or Brisbane ?. According to few bloggers here when a CO requests for a documentation he/she normally returns to take a look at the respective file only after 28 days. So your application may have been initiated for external checks after 15th of Dec. This is my perspective and i could be wrong. In case CO initiated checks in Dec you might get the grant in a month or two in best case scenario. In case its Nov you should be getting it next month or so. Meanwhile did you contact them what was the medium of contact?


----------



## friezo

Usually we state it as Piping Engineer cum Mechanical Engineer. Mine is Project Engineer so I state it as Project Engineer Cum Civil Engineer.


----------



## friezo

siru713344 said:


> Dear All,
> I am planning to lodge my visa on next week. My concern is that, when I done skill assessment I have put (statutory declaration) my position as mechanical engineer. But my position in my contract is piping engineer. What I can do now? If DIBP contact my employer and ask they will tell my position as piping engineer. (But functionally there is no difference for mechanical and piping) .Please reply. I am worried a lot.


Usually we state it as Piping Engineer cum Mechanical Engineer. Mine is Project Engineer so I state it as Project Engineer Cum Civil Engineer.


----------



## kbharg

Hi,

We have applied for 189 on Nov 19, 2015. Received a call from AHC yesterday. Any idea how many days it would take more for the grant??


----------



## andreyx108b

kbharg said:


> Hi, We have applied for 189 on Nov 19, 2015. Received a call from AHC yesterday. Any idea how many days it would take more for the grant??


Its unknown to be honest. May well take a day or 2 months...


----------



## kbharg

2 months?? Thats sounds too long. Its been already 3 months we applied for VISA


----------



## Alhad

captainm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can you please let me know whether I need to *certify ( make a true copy) of ACS* and *PTE results*? Note: Both of them are only available as PDF files.
> 
> Another quick question, Can I make my *PTE results* available to the immigration office before I lodge my visa application?


Hi Captain,

No need to make 'true copies' of ACS and PTE result as DIBP will verify it from the IDs.

Second question, I guess you can get the result sent to DIBP yes. But not sure how to. Check your PTE account.

Cheers,
A


----------



## GusbusZA

Hey guys

How many other people are still waiting from lodging from January? We're on 62 days now and haven't heard a thing from immigration. No CO allocation or anything.


----------



## aussieby2016

GusbusZA said:


> Hey guys
> 
> How many other people are still waiting from lodging from January? We're on 62 days now and haven't heard a thing from immigration. No CO allocation or anything.


Those not having any CO allocated mite be in line for a direct grant as in many cases before.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Aakash2012

Timelines below :

Visa Lodged: 23-jan-16 
Documents : All Uploaded
CO Assigned : 10-Feb-16
Requested Documents Uploaded : 16-Feb-2016 (Form 80, Employment proofs)

Nothing since 16th Feb.
Can anyone please suggest what / when next ?

Thanks.


----------



## kawal_547

aussieby2016 said:


> Those not having any CO allocated mite be in line for a direct grant as in many cases before.....:fingerscrossed:


Every case gets a CO.

There is no such thing called "direct grant" without a CO allocation.

CO not asking or putting any query to ones case means that the person might have had all his papers in place and on his account and CO is fine with the paper requirement and CO checks those submitted papers at his will, whether to get it cross verified or just satisfied with those papers and offers the grant.

This is how it usually/allegedly works.


----------



## jinkai

Hello everyone. I am planning to lodge the 189 visa on April under ANZSCO (Registered Nurse NEC). I just wanted to ask how to fill up the job duties on the employment section. I did not claim points for work experience but most of the jobs I did were related to nursing and it was a non-paid employment. I am worried that it might affect my application. Thank you for your help.


----------



## friezo

jinkai said:


> Hello everyone. I am planning to lodge the 189 visa on April under ANZSCO (Registered Nurse NEC). I just wanted to ask how to fill up the job duties on the employment section. I did not claim points for work experience but most of the jobs I did were related to nursing and it was a non-paid employment. I am worried that it might affect my application. Thank you for your help.


No points claimed , then no need to worry, all the details submitted regarding work experience is only for record .

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thorax

jinkai said:


> Hello everyone. I am planning to lodge the 189 visa on April under ANZSCO (Registered Nurse NEC). I just wanted to ask how to fill up the job duties on the employment section. I did not claim points for work experience but most of the jobs I did were related to nursing and it was a non-paid employment. I am worried that it might affect my application. Thank you for your help.


If you are not claiming points it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## aussieby2016

kawal_547 said:


> Every case gets a CO.
> 
> There is no such thing called "direct grant" without a CO allocation.
> 
> CO not asking or putting any query to ones case means that the person might have had all his papers in place and on his account and CO is fine with the paper requirement and CO checks those submitted papers at his will, whether to get it cross verified or just satisfied with those papers and offers the grant.
> 
> This is how it usually/allegedly works.


CO allocation meant that CO asked for any further docs/inputs.....while those having a direct grant aren't asked for any docs.....hence get a grant without actually getting in contact with a CO.....

This is how I have learnt from my folks and relatives......


----------



## Mkanth

*You will hear in this week*

I think you will hear something by this Friday (If not, ..will be in coming week-Max). All the Best!



Aakash2012 said:


> Timelines below :
> 
> Visa Lodged: 23-jan-16
> Documents : All Uploaded
> CO Assigned : 10-Feb-16
> Requested Documents Uploaded : 16-Feb-2016 (Form 80, Employment proofs)
> 
> Nothing since 16th Feb.
> Can anyone please suggest what / when next ?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## upkar2810

*Need suggestion*

Hi ,

I got an invite on 9th march .
While filling the application form , there's a page which asks:

Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents ?

What should be selected - Yes or No

Considering I have my mother (widow) dependent on me and don't have her passport yet
what if I select NO ?


----------



## jamis

I did the same by mistake, for my parents and mother in law. however, now I'm planning to submit form 1023 to remove them from the application. Otherwise you'll need to provide medical and police clearance for them. 

Not really sure about your scenario as your mother dependent on you. Any other suggestions? 



upkar2810 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I got an invite on 9th march .
> While filling the application form , there's a page which asks:
> 
> Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents ?
> 
> What should be selected - Yes or No
> 
> Considering I have my mother (widow) dependent on me and don't have her passport yet
> what if I select NO ?


----------



## upkar2810

jamis said:


> I did the same by mistake, for my parents and mother in law. however, now I'm planning to submit form 1023 to remove them from the application. Otherwise you'll need to provide medical and police clearance for them.
> 
> Not really sure about your scenario as your mother dependent on you. Any other suggestions?



So you had selected "yes" as the option ?
But the question it self states Non immigrating dependent - than why is pcc and medical required for that person ?


----------



## sgthushara

Hi Friends,
I lodged my visa on 25th January 2016 and 
request more info on 10th Feb 2016. 
Request completed on 6th March 2016


I am claiming 15 pts for employment. 
current job:6yrs 3 months
Previous Job: 9 months
First job: 1yr 3 months

Is it good idea to send a mail in company email with all supportive documents such as company ID,employee profile in company website and performance appraisals.

Please advice whether it is good idea to speed up the employment
verification process

cheers
Thushara


----------



## rajatrk

Got my grant today guys. It was a direct grant. Form 80 was not asked. The letter was issued by GSM Brisbane. 

This is my timeline

IELTS (Overall 7.5) :13-May-2015
Engineers Australia Application	:25-Jul-15
Engineers Australia outcome	:01-Oct-15
Pearson Test :23-Jan-16
Pearson Results (Overall: 86) :24-Jan-16
EOI Application (189) :27-Jan-16
EOI Outcome (70 points) :01-Feb-16
PCC (India) :19-Feb-16
Invite Application (189) :25-Feb-16
Medicals :27-Feb-16
Medical upload :01-Mar-16
Visa Grant :15-Mar-16
Travel Date :YTD


----------



## kawal_547

rajatrk said:


> Got my grant today guys. It was a direct grant. Form 80 was not asked. The letter was issued by GSM Brisbane.
> 
> This is my timeline
> 
> IELTS (Overall 7.5) :13-May-2015
> Engineers Australia Application	:25-Jul-15
> Engineers Australia outcome	:01-Oct-15
> Pearson Test :23-Jan-16
> Pearson Results (Overall: 86) :24-Jan-16
> EOI Application (189) :27-Jan-16
> EOI Outcome (70 points) :01-Feb-16
> PCC (India) :19-Feb-16
> Invite Application (189) :25-Feb-16
> Medicals :27-Feb-16
> Medical upload :01-Mar-16
> Visa Grant :15-Mar-16
> Travel Date :YTD


Congrats bro

All the best for your future ventures


----------



## jamis

Yes, I've selected "yes" and may parents and mother in law appeared under my immi application, also I can see the links to upload documents for them. 

I heard from this forum, non immigrating dependent means, those dependents that are not migrating with you but you'll be including them in the application in order to get permanent visa for them later. therefore, you need to submit pcc, medical for them while lodging application. (I don't have official link for this, just check on this and this thread and there are several other threads related to this issue) Someone says this is mentioned on DIBP website. 

You can include them, but in case if there is some issue with your mothers' medical, your application will be delayed. 

In my case my parents are not entirely depends on me, so I'm going to submit form 1023 and planning to get them removed from the application. 




upkar2810 said:


> So you had selected "yes" as the option ?
> But the question it self states Non immigrating dependent - than why is pcc and medical required for that person ?


----------



## deepakprasadp

rajatrk said:


> Got my grant today guys. It was a direct grant. Form 80 was not asked. The letter was issued by GSM Brisbane.
> 
> This is my timeline
> 
> IELTS (Overall 7.5) :13-May-2015
> Engineers Australia Application	:25-Jul-15
> Engineers Australia outcome	:01-Oct-15
> Pearson Test :23-Jan-16
> Pearson Results (Overall: 86) :24-Jan-16
> EOI Application (189) :27-Jan-16
> EOI Outcome (70 points) :01-Feb-16
> PCC (India) :19-Feb-16
> Invite Application (189) :25-Feb-16
> Medicals :27-Feb-16
> Medical upload :01-Mar-16
> Visa Grant :15-Mar-16
> Travel Date :YTD


Congrats Bro! May I know the domain name from which you received email, is it from [email protected] or something else? I also share almost similar timelines, I lodged my visa on 28 Feb 2016, front loaded all , waiting , ur news has given some +ve spirit to wait more, so 3 more days for COs to look at mine I guess.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Alhad

sgthushara said:


> Hi Friends,
> I lodged my visa on 25th January 2016 and
> request more info on 10th Feb 2016.
> Request completed on 6th March 2016
> 
> 
> I am claiming 15 pts for employment.
> current job:6yrs 3 months
> Previous Job: 9 months
> First job: 1yr 3 months
> 
> Is it good idea to send a mail in company email with all supportive documents such as company ID,employee profile in company website and performance appraisals.
> 
> Please advice whether it is good idea to speed up the employment
> verification process
> 
> cheers
> Thushara



Hi Thushara,

Yes it is. I have done the same. What I have done is below, you may do the same - 
1. Send a mail to HR informing DIBP may contact them for verification of the 'intending migrant'
2. Send a mail to the person you must have taken reference from during your ACS regarding job details and send him/her the sheet for reference. 
3. Inform HR that if asked about roles and responsibilities, refer to the person in the mail for point 2 above.
4. Keep person in point 2 in Cc while sending mail to HR

Hope it helps.

Cheers,
A


----------



## Aakash2012

upkar2810 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I got an invite on 9th march .
> While filling the application form , there's a page which asks:
> 
> Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents ?
> 
> What should be selected - Yes or No
> 
> Considering I have my mother (widow) dependent on me and don't have her passport yet
> what if I select NO ?


There is a web page for assistance while you apply your VISA, and it clearly stated who can be a dependent (migrating/non-migrating). Fill according to those mentioned criteria. 

If you have already made a mistake .. then you can use the online option "Update Us" and inform DBIP about it.


----------



## bharathi039

upkar2810 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I got an invite on 9th march .
> While filling the application form , there's a page which asks:
> 
> Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents ?
> 
> What should be selected - Yes or No
> 
> Considering I have my mother (widow) dependent on me and don't have her passport yet
> what if I select NO ?


Just select NO and move on.. I am not sure, if CO would request medicals/pcc if you select Yes. 

When you don't intend to migrate your mother, its better to put it as NO, so that DIBP will be least bothered about it.. This is what I did..


----------



## perryH

*Hi*



andreyx108b said:


> Color copies are enough.


Hey andrey thank you so much for your reply.


----------



## upkar2810

Aakash2012 said:


> There is a web page for assistance while you apply your VISA, and it clearly stated who can be a dependent (migrating/non-migrating). Fill according to those mentioned criteria.
> 
> If you have already made a mistake .. then you can use the online option "Update Us" and inform DBIP about it.



Alright , Thanks Aakash


----------



## upkar2810

bharathi039 said:


> Just select NO and move on.. I am not sure, if CO would request medicals/pcc if you select Yes.
> 
> When you don't intend to migrate your mother, its better to put it as NO, so that DIBP will be least bothered about it.. This is what I did..




Okay, but the question itself goes by the heading - " non immigrating dependents"
than why would PCC and medical be required in that case . Just curios to know


----------



## bharathi039

bharathi039 said:


> Just select NO and move on.. *I am not sure,* if CO would request medicals/pcc if you select Yes.
> 
> When you don't intend to migrate your mother, its better to put it as NO, so that DIBP will be least bothered about it.. This is what I did..





upkar2810 said:


> Okay, but the question itself goes by the heading - " non immigrating dependents"
> than why would PCC and medical be required in that case . Just curios to know


Thats why I mentioned as 'I am not sure.. '


----------



## Mann1

hi you dont need to say yes. once you got visa approved than you can get your relatives in australia. 
if you say yes than you need to provide medical and pcc bcos you are saying that they are travelling with you


----------



## rajatrk

*Hey*



deepakprasadp said:


> Congrats Bro! May I know the domain name from which you received email, is it from [email protected] or something else? I also share almost similar timelines, I lodged my visa on 28 Feb 2016, front loaded all , waiting , ur news has given some +ve spirit to wait more, so 3 more days for COs to look at mine I guess.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Hi Deepak,

I applied as Structural Engineer (ANZSCO - 233214). I received a mail from auto-letter-generator[at]border.gov.au 

Good luck with the process.


----------



## Datolite

Hi all,

My HR team says no-one from the Embassy has contacted them. Is this something they do EVERY application or?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## realwizard

Aakash2012 said:


> Timelines below :
> 
> Visa Lodged: 23-jan-16
> Documents : All Uploaded
> CO Assigned : 10-Feb-16
> Requested Documents Uploaded : 16-Feb-2016 (Form 80, Employment proofs)
> 
> Nothing since 16th Feb.
> Can anyone please suggest what / when next ?
> 
> Thanks.


I guess we just have to wait at this point.


----------



## realwizard

aussieby2016 said:


> CO allocation meant that CO asked for any further docs/inputs.....while those having a direct grant aren't asked for any docs.....hence get a grant without actually getting in contact with a CO.....
> 
> This is how I have learnt from my folks and relatives......


I received a CO allocation letter without a request for documents.


----------



## amandeep2208

v_2jsin said:


> Both my employers have been contacted. They confirmed that response has been sent to DIBP Positively. Now, what next ? Grant soon ? Updating my signature


how did they contacted your employer via call or email? also did you provided statuary document or letter head?

Thanks


----------



## Vardhan16

After CO is allocated , usually after how many days they will look at the application again ? 
Does anyone have any idea? I have claimed 2 yrs for experience and how much it will take for visa grant after the application is lodged.


----------



## 190applicant

CO will ask if any document are required.


----------



## 190applicant

CO takes into account Skilled experience.. as per ACS .. for any IT "major" education, 2 years is minimum experience required to be called skilled experience


----------



## andreyx108b

Vardhan16 said:


> After CO is allocated , usually after how many days they will look at the application again ? Does anyone have any idea? I have claimed 2 yrs for experience and how much it will take for visa grant after the application is lodged.


You can check on immitracker!


----------



## ozengineer

Lodged 190 @ February 19, CO assigned, additional docs requested and everything uploaded @ March 15.


----------



## siru713344

I am planning to lodge my application for visa189 on monday.My wife is pregnant(3 month) is it possible to do xray if CO instructed? Anybody pass thru same condition please do reply. Also if visa grant before 7months is it possible to travel to aussie and deliver there? Please reply


----------



## shre.sunaust

*Received golden letter*

Happy to inform that i received the grant letter letter today for me, wife,kid.
Thanks you all.



Skilled - Subclass - 189 | 261311 
EOI Submitted - 60 points : 23/08/2015 
Invited - 22/01/2016
Visa Application Lodged :16/2/2016
All Documents uploaded (including Form 80) : 18/2/2016 
PCC Applied : 26/01/2016
PCC Cleared : 17/02/2016
Health Tests : 17/1/2016
co contacted : 22/02/2016 asked for addition docs
Health Cleared :22/02/2016
Addition docs submitted : 23/02/2016 
Grant : 15/03/2015


----------



## v_2jsin

amandeep2208 said:


> how did they contacted your employer via call or email? also did you provided statuary document or letter head?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Amandeep, It was via email and both employers JD (was on letter head)


----------



## andreyx108b

shre.sunaust said:


> Happy to inform that i received the grant letter letter today for me, wife,kid. Thanks you all. Skilled - Subclass - 189 | 261311 EOI Submitted - 60 points : 23/08/2015 Invited - 22/01/2016 Visa Application Lodged :16/2/2016 All Documents uploaded (including Form 80) : 18/2/2016 PCC Applied : 26/01/2016 PCC Cleared : 17/02/2016 Health Tests : 17/1/2016 co contacted : 22/02/2016 asked for addition docs Health Cleared :22/02/2016 Addition docs submitted : 23/02/2016 Grant : 15/03/2015


Congrats! Please update the tracker!


----------



## Sn_Rafi

Sn_Rafi said:


> Alhad, Thanks a lot for your quick response. BTW where we could see the 'Information Provided' link/button?


Could anyone help me with the above query please.


----------



## Datolite

Hi all,

My HR team says no-one from the Embassy has contacted them. Is this something they do EVERY application or?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

siru713344 said:


> I am planning to lodge my application for visa189 on monday.My wife is pregnant(3 month) is it possible to do xray if CO instructed? Anybody pass thru same condition please do reply. Also if visa grant before 7months is it possible to travel to aussie and deliver there? Please reply


u have to put ur application on hold by requesting the CO ... after delivery ur baby ll b added in the application along wid medical and then ur process ll start again
or
CO can ask u to fill form 815 of health undertaking, in this way u ll get the grant n baby ll be delivered in Australia.


----------



## shivee1801

Hi all, Congratulations to all for getting invite and for being on road to the 189 visa.

I lodged my application on 12 March and payment was successful. However now I see an error message stating that "The application details could not be retrieved at this time. Please try again later." and I am unable to get to the links to upload docs. EOI status still shows "Invited". 

Anyone faced this issue? And when can I expect the acknowledgement email and links for uploading docs. My invite expires on 3rd Apr.

Please advice.

Many thanks.

189 224111(Actuary)
VETASSESS Lodged: 22/10/15, in progress: 23/10/2015, Positive Outcome: 11/12/15 (< 2months) 
IELTS Test Date: 09/01/16 IELTS Result: 24/01/16: L-7, R-9, W-7, S-7 (2 weeks)
EOI effective date: 25/01/16, (Age Points: 30, Education: 15, IELTS: 10, Experience: 5)
Invited: 03/02/16 (within 1 week) Wife UK PCC Applied: 03/03/16 KWT & IND PCC Letter Obtained: 08/03/16 Wife UK PCC Obtained: 10/03/16 (within 1 week)
Visa Lodged: 12/03/16 IND PCC Applied: 13/03/16 IND PCC Obtained: 15/03/16 (within 1 week)
KWT PCC Applied: XX/03/16 KWT PCC Obtained: XX/04/16
Medical Applied: XX/04/16


----------



## manmuru

Hi Vikas,

I checked the emedical link. If i click on information sheet, it shows that 'the tests are completed'. How do we know whether the results are fine or not? is there any option to check that? thanks man!




vikaschandra said:


> Yes you should be able to see the results of your kids as well. if you are not able to their might be some technical problem.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Hi Shivee,

Im in Kuwait too.. guess i could be of any help..

PM me..

BR





shivee1801 said:


> Hi all, Congratulations to all for getting invite and for being on road to the 189 visa.
> 
> I lodged my application on 12 March and payment was successful. However now I see an error message stating that "The application details could not be retrieved at this time. Please try again later." and I am unable to get to the links to upload docs. EOI status still shows "Invited".
> 
> Anyone faced this issue? And when can I expect the acknowledgement email and links for uploading docs. My invite expires on 3rd Apr.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> 189 224111(Actuary)
> VETASSESS Lodged: 22/10/15, in progress: 23/10/2015, Positive Outcome: 11/12/15 (< 2months)
> IELTS Test Date: 09/01/16 IELTS Result: 24/01/16: L-7, R-9, W-7, S-7 (2 weeks)
> EOI effective date: 25/01/16, (Age Points: 30, Education: 15, IELTS: 10, Experience: 5)
> Invited: 03/02/16 (within 1 week) Wife UK PCC Applied: 03/03/16 KWT & IND PCC Letter Obtained: 08/03/16 Wife UK PCC Obtained: 10/03/16 (within 1 week)
> Visa Lodged: 12/03/16 IND PCC Applied: 13/03/16 IND PCC Obtained: 15/03/16 (within 1 week)
> KWT PCC Applied: XX/03/16 KWT PCC Obtained: XX/04/16
> Medical Applied: XX/04/16


----------



## kawal_547

manmuru said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> I checked the emedical link. If i click on information sheet, it shows that 'the tests are completed'. How do we know whether the results are fine or not? is there any option to check that? thanks man!


Usually it says..."Medical Clearance Provided - No Further Action Required"

As in my n my family case,.

It is apprehended as medicals cleared.


----------



## Datolite

Sn_Rafi said:


> Could anyone help me with the above query please.


Information provided
When you have provided the requested documents please click the button below to notify the department.
Information provided

It's on the Main Page for your Application Status bit.


----------



## siru713344

Hello myself siraj from kuwait and planning to lodge for visa 189.Can i have your mobile number or please give me a miscall 69910813




shawnchristophervaz said:


> Hi Shivee,
> 
> Im in Kuwait too.. guess i could be of any help..
> 
> PM me..
> 
> BR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shivee1801 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, Congratulations to all for getting invite and for being on road to the 189 visa.
> 
> I lodged my application on 12 March and payment was successful. However now I see an error message stating that "The application details could not be retrieved at this time. Please try again later." and I am unable to get to the links to upload docs. EOI status still shows "Invited".
> 
> Anyone faced this issue? And when can I expect the acknowledgement email and links for uploading docs. My invite expires on 3rd Apr.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> 189 224111(Actuary)
> VETASSESS Lodged: 22/10/15, in progress: 23/10/2015, Positive Outcome: 11/12/15 (< 2months)
> IELTS Test Date: 09/01/16 IELTS Result: 24/01/16: L-7, R-9, W-7, S-7 (2 weeks)
> EOI effective date: 25/01/16, (Age Points: 30, Education: 15, IELTS: 10, Experience: 5)
> Invited: 03/02/16 (within 1 week) Wife UK PCC Applied: 03/03/16 KWT & IND PCC Letter Obtained: 08/03/16 Wife UK PCC Obtained: 10/03/16 (within 1 week)
> Visa Lodged: 12/03/16 IND PCC Applied: 13/03/16 IND PCC Obtained: 15/03/16 (within 1 week)
> KWT PCC Applied: XX/03/16 KWT PCC Obtained: XX/04/16
> Medical Applied: XX/04/16
Click to expand...


----------



## siru713344

Hello myself siraj from kuwait and planning to lodge for visa 189.Can i have your mobile number or please give me a miscall 69910813



shivee1801 said:


> Hi all, Congratulations to all for getting invite and for being on road to the 189 visa.
> 
> I lodged my application on 12 March and payment was successful. However now I see an error message stating that "The application details could not be retrieved at this time. Please try again later." and I am unable to get to the links to upload docs. EOI status still shows "Invited".
> 
> Anyone faced this issue? And when can I expect the acknowledgement email and links for uploading docs. My invite expires on 3rd Apr.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> 189 224111(Actuary)
> VETASSESS Lodged: 22/10/15, in progress: 23/10/2015, Positive Outcome: 11/12/15 (< 2months)
> IELTS Test Date: 09/01/16 IELTS Result: 24/01/16: L-7, R-9, W-7, S-7 (2 weeks)
> EOI effective date: 25/01/16, (Age Points: 30, Education: 15, IELTS: 10, Experience: 5)
> Invited: 03/02/16 (within 1 week) Wife UK PCC Applied: 03/03/16 KWT & IND PCC Letter Obtained: 08/03/16 Wife UK PCC Obtained: 10/03/16 (within 1 week)
> Visa Lodged: 12/03/16 IND PCC Applied: 13/03/16 IND PCC Obtained: 15/03/16 (within 1 week)
> KWT PCC Applied: XX/03/16 KWT PCC Obtained: XX/04/16
> Medical Applied: XX/04/16


----------



## Bushra Zahra

v_2jsin said:


> Hi Amandeep, It was via email and both employers JD (was on letter head)


hi. just a quick question. did they ask you to give employers email ID or what??


----------



## shivee1801

Thanks shawnchristophervaz (may I know your name pls) for getting in touch and it would great to share experience here and to talk on PM. Being a newbie here I cann't PM yet. But would want to know how may I contact you else?


----------



## shivee1801

To be deleted by moderator. Sry.


----------



## v_2jsin

Bushra Zahra said:


> hi. just a quick question. did they ask you to give employers email ID or what??


Hi Bushra, For earlier company, I got the JD on request to HR and the details they furnished had No email address mentioned. It was just the Name / Signature and phone numbers (Non-operational) - DIBP managed to contact them (It is a big company) and got the confirmation from HR about my employment. 
In current company, JD had the email address mentioned. DIBP confirmed with them via email and further I checked with them if any verification done and got positive response. This one is a company with offices in Australia as well.

*Note : In this whole process, I was not consulted by anyone from DIBP.


----------



## charlie31

shre.sunaust said:


> Happy to inform that i received the grant letter letter today for me, wife,kid.
> Thanks you all.
> 
> 
> 
> Skilled - Subclass - 189 | 261311
> EOI Submitted - 60 points : 23/08/2015
> Invited - 22/01/2016
> Visa Application Lodged :16/2/2016
> All Documents uploaded (including Form 80) : 18/2/2016
> PCC Applied : 26/01/2016
> PCC Cleared : 17/02/2016
> Health Tests : 17/1/2016
> co contacted : 22/02/2016 asked for addition docs
> Health Cleared :22/02/2016
> Addition docs submitted : 23/02/2016
> Grant : 15/03/2015


 Congratulations


----------



## myasirma

Dear Fellows,

I show my family members as non migrant to minimize risk and planned to add them after medical clearance, but CO asked to conduct medical of whole family. So I am planning to include them in my current application and pay their fee. I make query to CO about sharing the procedure but no response yet. I find out DIBP website and found for 1022 but looks not relevant as not having information about payment of fee. One of my friend shared my form 1436 which additional applicant and their fee section, but having question do have to fill separate forms for each additional applicant?


----------



## galaxo

*ACS to be done*

Hi All,
I have done BE (ECE) and working in Manual Testing
Under which category should i do the ACS

Software Tester or Software Engineer

Thanks


----------



## amitanshu

galaxo said:


> Hi All,
> I have done BE (ECE) and working in Manual Testing
> Under which category should i do the ACS
> 
> Software Tester or Software Engineer
> 
> Thanks


Software Tester is into CSOL List and Software Engineer is categorized into SOL List. 
The difference is basically with the visa subclass you want to apply for. If you want to apply for software tester, you need to apply for visa 190, which needs state sponsorship from states like Victoria and South Australia. If you opt for software engineer then you need to apply for visa 189, which is skilled independent visa and does not needs a sponsorship. 

My recommendation - If you have 60 points and above, opt for software engineer and apply for visa 189.

Amit


----------



## Tatty teddy

Hi guys, have two questions. 
I was contacted by CO (Brisbane) and was asked for some additional documents. Such as police checks and Educational qualifications. (I have already given all those documents to my agent and she hasn't uploaded them it seems.)
My husband was asked to provide evidence to prove our relationship. Apart from the marriage certificate, what else could we supply?
He was not asked to provide evidence for functional English. He has completed his masters degree in Australia and is there a chance that he got excepted from functional English thing? 
Or does the case officer asks for it later? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## andreyx108b

Tatty teddy said:


> Hi guys, have two questions.  I was contacted by CO (Brisbane) and was asked for some additional documents. Such as police checks and Educational qualifications. (I have already given all those documents to my agent and she hasn't uploaded them it seems.) My husband was asked to provide evidence to prove our relationship. Apart from the marriage certificate, what else could we supply? He was not asked to provide evidence for functional English. He has completed his masters degree in Australia and is there a chance that he got excepted from functional English thing? Or does the case officer asks for it later? Thanks in advance


Sometime COs can not open files snd ask to upload them again. 

Marriage certificate is the only thing usually required.

Functional englush evidence i would think DIBP would still ask.


----------



## Victor_Aus

*Wait*

Yet another day, I got up early to check my inbox in hope of a golden email. But as usual didn't find any updates so looked through myimmitracker for other people with same dates getting grant... And then referring few other cases those are waiting for a very long time...

Friends I understand it's really very frustrating to keep checking emails everyday in a hope till mid day and finally concluding may be tomorrow could be my lucky day.

:juggle:

regards


----------



## manmuru

Thanks Kawal_547.. I checked in immi account. It states the same for me and my family. I hope we cleared medicals.  



kawal_547 said:


> Usually it says..."Medical Clearance Provided - No Further Action Required"
> 
> As in my n my family case,.
> 
> It is apprehended as medicals cleared.


----------



## shnasj

*189 visa issue*



andreyx108b said:


> Sometime COs can not open files snd ask to upload them again.
> 
> Marriage certificate is the only thing usually required.
> 
> Functional englush evidence i would think DIBP would still ask.


 I applied for 189 visa on 22 January 2016 ,and they asked me for more information regarding skill employment ay slips and superannuation details and I provided them.




After 28 days I got another email ,they asked me provide offer letter or initial contract as they said information provided in to sufficient. As I can remember I gave face to face interview and I signed employment conditions form one week after joining.




Can you please tell me how I should respond to them?, as I never received any offer letter or contract before starting of job.


----------



## vikaschandra

*Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey. 

Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture

Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes. 

Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
IED: 14 Jan 2017
*


----------



## chln.murthy

vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
> IED: 14 Jan 2017
> *


Congratulations mate 

Can you tell the time when the email grant letter has been emailed to you...


----------



## shabdullah

Many congratulations Vikas!!! happy for you, you are most helpful member around... hope that you stay in touch here



vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
> IED: 14 Jan 2017
> *


----------



## Alhad

Sn_Rafi said:


> Alhad, Thanks a lot for your quick response. BTW where we could see the 'Information Provided' link/button?


Hi Sn_Rafi,

Sorry mate, I had completely missed your msg.
When you click on your application ID on the first page, on the next page under View Application Status, there is a button 'Information Provided'

Cheers
A


----------



## vikaschandra

chln.murthy said:


> Congratulations mate
> 
> Can you tell the time when the email grant letter has been emailed to you...


Thank you. 

It was around 11:30 Am Adelaide Time


----------



## v_2jsin

vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
> IED: 14 Jan 2017
> *


BIG CONGRATULATIONS VIKAS !! Soooooooo Soooooooooo Happy for you Vikas !! This journey really tests our patience and we keep thinking lot many things each day. How , when , etc but Ultimately, when decision comes, everything gets settled....!! Hoping to see you soon in Aussie Land very soon ..... Party time for you !! Cheers ...


----------



## Sn_Rafi

Datolite said:


> Information provided
> When you have provided the requested documents please click the button below to notify the department.
> Information provided
> 
> It's on the Main Page for your Application Status bit.



Thanks a lot


----------



## DT2702

vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
> IED: 14 Jan 2017
> *


Heartiest Congratulations Vikas. Very happy for you. 

All the very best for the future mate. 

regards,
Dhaval


----------



## kawal_547

Any contact number of DIBP?


----------



## sethisaab

Congrats vikaschandra

Thanks for all the contribution to the forum, i have gone though many of your post and they all are very informative





vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
> IED: 14 Jan 2017
> *


----------



## simpsonaj

vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
> IED: 14 Jan 2017
> *


Massive congrats!!


----------



## Sn_Rafi

Thanks Alhad


----------



## Sn_Rafi

vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
> IED: 14 Jan 2017
> *




Congrats Vikas !!!


----------



## 1400ashi

Many many congratulations Vikas.

I was thinking about you in the morning and I knew it that by this week you should have the grant. Logged in the forum just now and saw you post. Its a great news. You have been very helpful on this forum. I wish you all the best for your future and enjoy your day..party hard..

Cheers 


vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
> IED: 14 Jan 2017
> *


----------



## Bushra Zahra

hi all. so what is the recent trend of visa grant these days how much time after CO requested document upload????


----------



## maddyswtfrnd

I have lodged my visa on 18th Dec 2015, recieved mail from GSM Brisbane for additional docs on 07th jan 2016, updated the same on 9th Jan 2016 and after that nothing. 18th march 90 days will be over from my visa lodgement day..planning to give them a call on 21st march


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tridib.heritage

maddyswtfrnd said:


> I have lodged my visa on 18th Dec 2015, recieved mail from GSM Brisbane for additional docs on 07th jan 2016, updated the same on 9th Jan 2016 and after that nothing. 18th march 90 days will be over from my visa lodgement day..planning to give them a call on 21st march
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have the same timelines as you.
Lodged on 18th Dec, CO GSM Brisbane contact on 15th Jan completed request by 25th Jan.

Still waiting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bushra Zahra

maddyswtfrnd said:


> I have lodged my visa on 18th Dec 2015, recieved mail from GSM Brisbane for additional docs on 07th jan 2016, updated the same on 9th Jan 2016 and after that nothing. 18th march 90 days will be over from my visa lodgement day..planning to give them a call on 21st march


 really this long


----------



## indausitis

Hi,

I am new to this group. I have lodged my visa on 28th Feb. CO has not yet been allocated. Applying for job code 261313. 
How long will it take for the CO to be allocated?

Regards,


----------



## SqOats

Bushra Zahra said:


> hi all. so what is the recent trend of visa grant these days how much time after CO requested document upload????


Anywhere between 30 mins to 1 week to 4 weeks to 3 months to eternity . It all depends upon your CO and most importantly on your luck.

Goodluck


----------



## M R

*Work in New Zealand*

Hello Experts,

Can I Work in New Zealand with Australian PR ? or I have to take visa from NZ ?


----------



## Inderk

Congratulations Vikas really happy for you ... 
This is a brilliant news , all the best for your future and God Bless.


----------



## andreyx108b

M R said:


> Hello Experts, Can I Work in New Zealand with Australian PR ? or I have to take visa from NZ ?


According to many members: yes.


----------



## Jasmin FR

indausitis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this group. I have lodged my visa on 28th Feb. CO has not yet been allocated. Applying for job code 261313.
> How long will it take for the CO to be allocated?
> 
> Regards,


For me it took one month to assign case officer.


----------



## kawal_547

farina said:


> For me it took one month to assign case officer.


Around same was the time-frame for me


----------



## Romrio

kawal_547 said:


> Around same was the time-frame for me


17 days for me.


----------



## Datolite

Romrio said:


> 17 days for me.


11 days for me.


----------



## tikki2282

vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
> IED: 14 Jan 2017
> *



Congrats Vikas.


----------



## vikaschandra

chln.murthy said:


> Congratulations mate
> 
> Can you tell the time when the email grant letter has been emailed to you...


Thank you chln.murthy for your wishes.



shabdullah said:


> Many congratulations Vikas!!! happy for you, you are most helpful member around... hope that you stay in touch here


Thank you shabdullah for your wishes. Indeed I will be around to share my knowledge with our colleagues who are in need.



v_2jsin said:


> BIG CONGRATULATIONS VIKAS !! Soooooooo Soooooooooo Happy for you Vikas !! This journey really tests our patience and we keep thinking lot many things each day. How , when , etc but Ultimately, when decision comes, everything gets settled....!! Hoping to see you soon in Aussie Land very soon ..... Party time for you !! Cheers ...


Yes v_2jsin the wait seems to be worth when we get our grant. We happen to forget all our wait, pain that we have taken during the entire process. Hoping to see you get the grant soon. Best wishes with your application. Share the good news soon.



DT2702 said:


> Heartiest Congratulations Vikas. Very happy for you.
> 
> All the very best for the future mate.
> 
> regards,
> Dhaval


Thank you Dhaval.



sethisaab said:


> Congrats vikaschandra
> 
> Thanks for all the contribution to the forum, i have gone though many of your post and they all are very informative


Thank you sethisaab. I will continue to contribute here. Best wishes with your application.



simpsonaj said:


> Massive congrats!!


Big thanks to you simpsonaj.. best wishes for your journey to AUS.



Sn_Rafi said:


> Congrats Vikas !!!


Thank you Sn_Rafi. Best of luck to you too with your application.



1400ashi said:


> Many many congratulations Vikas.
> 
> I was thinking about you in the morning and I knew it that by this week you should have the grant. Logged in the forum just now and saw you post. Its a great news. You have been very helpful on this forum. I wish you all the best for your future and enjoy your day..party hard..
> 
> Cheers


Thank you so much Ashi for you efforts earlier to consolidate the eoi applicants together which gave us good idea on the timelines. Though you were not an 189 applicant you surfed all the pages and prepared the list. hatsoff to you and thank you.



tikki2282 said:


> Congrats Vikas.


Thank you tikki2282


----------



## sapap

vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
> IED: 14 Jan 2017
> *


Congrats Vikas!!!
Nice to hear the news.
We applied 2 days after you...I hope we receive the good news soon :fingerscrossed:

Keep in touch...


----------



## acrd87

*Got my grant today*

Hi Guys,

I have been a silent spectator of this forum and have never posted before. I have been following this forum for the past two months and I'm thankful to each one of you for sharing so much information.

By god's grace I along with my wife have got our grants today. Below is my timeline

261313|Software Engineer|Offshore applicant
ACS Applied: 18 Dec 2015
ACS +ve: 12 Jan 2016
PTE: 20 Jan 2016 - Proficient
EOI DOE: 21 Jan 2016 (65 points) For me and partner - Didn't claim partner points
ITA: 22 Jan 2016
Lodged visa: 16 Feb 2016 ( with all docs including India & Australia PCC)
Medicals: 20 Feb 2016
CO Contact: 27 Feb 2016 GSM Brisbane ( Form 80 for both applicants and asked PTE scores to be sent through website)
Information provided: 8 March 2016
Grant: 16 March 2016 at around 12.32 IST
IED: 17 Feb 2017

All the best to all of you who are awaiting their grants. Hope you all get it soon.


----------



## andreyx108b

acrd87 said:


> Hi Guys, I have been a silent spectator of this forum and have never posted before. I have been following this forum for the past two months and I'm thankful to each one of you for sharing so much information. By god's grace I along with my wife have got our grants today. Below is my timeline 261313|Software Engineer|Offshore applicant ACS Applied: 18 Dec 2015 ACS +ve: 12 Jan 2016 PTE: 20 Jan 2016 - Proficient EOI DOE: 21 Jan 2016 (65 points) For me and partner - Didn't claim partner points ITA: 22 Jan 2016 Lodged visa: 16 Feb 2016 ( with all docs including India & Australia PCC) Medicals: 20 Feb 2016 CO Contact: 27 Feb 2016 GSM Brisbane ( Form 80 for both applicants and asked PTE scores to be sent through website) Information provided: 8 March 2016 Grant: 16 March 2016 at around 12.32 IST IED: 17 Feb 2017 All the best to all of you who are awaiting their grants. Hope you all get it soon.


 Congrats!

Please update the tracker!)


----------



## jamis

Congratulations.. wish you all the very best with your migration..
Please update your story on immitracker, that would be helpful to all of us..

https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189



acrd87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been a silent spectator of this forum and have never posted before. I have been following this forum for the past two months and I'm thankful to each one of you for sharing so much information.
> 
> By god's grace I along with my wife have got our grants today. Below is my timeline
> 
> 261313|Software Engineer|Offshore applicant
> ACS Applied: 18 Dec 2015
> ACS +ve: 12 Jan 2016
> PTE: 20 Jan 2016 - Proficient
> EOI DOE: 21 Jan 2016 (65 points) For me and partner - Didn't claim partner points
> ITA: 22 Jan 2016
> Lodged visa: 16 Feb 2016 ( with all docs including India & Australia PCC)
> Medicals: 20 Feb 2016
> CO Contact: 27 Feb 2016 GSM Brisbane ( Form 80 for both applicants and asked PTE scores to be sent through website)
> Information provided: 8 March 2016
> Grant: 16 March 2016 at around 12.32 IST
> IED: 17 Feb 2017
> 
> All the best to all of you who are awaiting their grants. Hope you all get it soon.


----------



## ramapithecus

vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
> IED: 14 Jan 2017
> *


Many many congrats brother Vikas. One thousand likes. Wish you and your family a great future ahead.


----------



## siva26

*Query on Skill Assesment*

Hi all, I'm applying a for a system analyst and currently i'm preparing my roles & responsibilities to be signed by my company HR. In the roles & responsibilities, do i have to exactly mention what i see in the ACS system analyst description or can i use my own words? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Onshore

[

Hi congrats firstly !
Do u mind sharing ur case officer name ?
My timeline same as yours -
16 feb 2016 visa lodged 189
Medical 22 feb 
3 march CO REQUESTED form 80 and Pte through website 
Submitted on 9 March.

Waiting for grant ...


GSM Brisbane 

QUOTE=acrd87;9688450]






GSM Brisbane -



I have been a silent spectator of this forum and have never posted before. I have been following this forum for the past two months and I'm thankful to each one of you for sharing so much information.

By god's grace I along with my wife have got our grants today. Below is my timeline

261313|Software Engineer|Offshore applicant
ACS Applied: 18 Dec 2015
ACS +ve: 12 Jan 2016
PTE: 20 Jan 2016 - Proficient
EOI DOE: 21 Jan 2016 (65 points) For me and partner - Didn't claim partner points
ITA: 22 Jan 2016
Lodged visa: 16 Feb 2016 ( with all docs including India & Australia PCC)
Medicals: 20 Feb 2016
CO Contact: 27 Feb 2016 GSM Brisbane ( Form 80 for both applicants and asked PTE scores to be sent through website)
Information provided: 8 March 2016
Grant: 16 March 2016 at around 12.32 IST
IED: 17 Feb 2017

All the best to all of you who are awaiting their grants. Hope you all get it soon.[/QUOTE]


----------



## andreyx108b

siva26 said:


> Hi all, I'm applying a for a system analyst and currently i'm preparing my roles & responsibilities to be signed by my company HR. In the roles & responsibilities, do i have to exactly mention what i see in the ACS system analyst description or can i use my own words? Thanks in advance.


You can use your own words


----------



## reachranjanb

Hello,

I have completed by Bachelor’s degree in 'Electrical Engineering' and MS programme in ‘Advanced Software Technology’ (from I2IT, Pune, India). Currently I have 7.9 years of experience as “Business Analyst”
Q.1> My certificate says its a master’s programme (this was for 18 months and had 4 semester). Would I be categorised as ICT Major?
Q.2> If I am considered in ICT Major, total years of experience counted will be 5.9 years. Am I correct? (i.e. 10 points)

My wife has completed her Bachelor’s degree in ‘Electronics and Telecommunication’ (from India) and she has 7 years of experience as “Business Analyst”
Q.3>My understanding is for her 3 years of experience will be calculated as ‘Electronics’ is considered to be ICT Minor (5 points)

Q.4>In case my masters is not counted for, will my work experience be counted? If then how many years?
In case it is 0 and I apply for IELTS, will my wife be able to claim 5 additional points under ‘Partner Skills Qualification’, if she is applying as primary applicant? 

Please help !!


----------



## kevin_acct

Congrats



Onshore said:


> [
> 
> Hi congrats firstly !
> Do u mind sharing ur case officer name ?
> My timeline same as yours -
> 16 feb 2016 visa lodged 189
> Medical 22 feb
> 3 march CO REQUESTED form 80 and Pte through website
> Submitted on 9 March.
> 
> Waiting for grant ...
> 
> 
> GSM Brisbane
> 
> QUOTE=acrd87;9688450]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GSM Brisbane -
> 
> 
> 
> I have been a silent spectator of this forum and have never posted before. I have been following this forum for the past two months and I'm thankful to each one of you for sharing so much information.
> 
> By god's grace I along with my wife have got our grants today. Below is my timeline
> 
> 261313|Software Engineer|Offshore applicant
> ACS Applied: 18 Dec 2015
> ACS +ve: 12 Jan 2016
> PTE: 20 Jan 2016 - Proficient
> EOI DOE: 21 Jan 2016 (65 points) For me and partner - Didn't claim partner points
> ITA: 22 Jan 2016
> Lodged visa: 16 Feb 2016 ( with all docs including India & Australia PCC)
> Medicals: 20 Feb 2016
> CO Contact: 27 Feb 2016 GSM Brisbane ( Form 80 for both applicants and asked PTE scores to be sent through website)
> Information provided: 8 March 2016
> Grant: 16 March 2016 at around 12.32 IST
> IED: 17 Feb 2017
> 
> All the best to all of you who are awaiting their grants. Hope you all get it soon.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## kevin_acct

Hello Guys,

Congrats to all those who have been granted visa and good luck to those who are waiting like me.

My timeline is as follows:
Category: 221111 General Accountant
Skills Assessment: 14/July/2015
EOI: 12/Sep/2015 65 Points 189
EOI Updated: 23/Nov/2015 with 70+5 Points 190
Invite: 18/Jan/2016
Visa Lodged: 28/Jan/2016
Medicals & PCC: 30/Jan/2016
CO Contact: 22/Feb/2016 asks Form 80 GSM Brisbane CO Name ANNA
Information Provided: 24/Feb/2016
Grant: XXXXXXXXXX

But What I have noticed till yet that people who applied a lot later than me are getting grants. And applicants under 2211 Accountant category are getting grants very slow. 

Am I right? Please provide the necessary inputs mates.


----------



## vikaschandra

sapap said:


> Congrats Vikas!!!
> Nice to hear the news.
> We applied 2 days after you...I hope we receive the good news soon :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Keep in touch...


Thank you sapap hope you get it in couple of days and the wait gets shortened.


----------



## vikaschandra

acrd87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been a silent spectator of this forum and have never posted before. I have been following this forum for the past two months and I'm thankful to each one of you for sharing so much information.
> 
> By god's grace I along with my wife have got our grants today. Below is my timeline
> 
> 261313|Software Engineer|Offshore applicant
> ACS Applied: 18 Dec 2015
> ACS +ve: 12 Jan 2016
> PTE: 20 Jan 2016 - Proficient
> EOI DOE: 21 Jan 2016 (65 points) For me and partner - Didn't claim partner points
> ITA: 22 Jan 2016
> Lodged visa: 16 Feb 2016 ( with all docs including India & Australia PCC)
> Medicals: 20 Feb 2016
> CO Contact: 27 Feb 2016 GSM Brisbane ( Form 80 for both applicants and asked PTE scores to be sent through website)
> Information provided: 8 March 2016
> Grant: 16 March 2016 at around 12.32 IST
> IED: 17 Feb 2017
> 
> All the best to all of you who are awaiting their grants. Hope you all get it soon.


Congratulations. Best wishes for future endevors.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats,.. great news..




vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
> IED: 14 Jan 2017
> *


----------



## vikaschandra

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Congrats,.. great news..


Thanks Shawn.


----------



## tridib.heritage

Received the golden mail today morning at 5:30 AM Aest.

Applied on 18th Dec 190 Analyst Programmer VIC SS with 65 points (onshore)

First case officer (Brisbane) contact 15th Jan asking for employment remuneration proof, medical and spouse English.

8th Mar request for VAC2.

11th Mar VAC2 paid.

17th Mar grant.

All CO was from GSM Brisbane.

Thanks a lot to all the members of this forum whose info has been really helpful for me through out the process.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nandyyy

vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
> IED: 14 Jan 2017
> *


Congrats vikaschandra  and wish you a very good luck !!!


----------



## JAN84

acrd87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been a silent spectator of this forum and have never posted before. I have been following this forum for the past two months and I'm thankful to each one of you for sharing so much information.
> 
> By god's grace I along with my wife have got our grants today. Below is my timeline
> 
> 261313|Software Engineer|Offshore applicant
> ACS Applied: 18 Dec 2015
> ACS +ve: 12 Jan 2016
> PTE: 20 Jan 2016 - Proficient
> EOI DOE: 21 Jan 2016 (65 points) For me and partner - Didn't claim partner points
> ITA: 22 Jan 2016
> Lodged visa: 16 Feb 2016 ( with all docs including India & Australia PCC)
> Medicals: 20 Feb 2016
> CO Contact: 27 Feb 2016 GSM Brisbane ( Form 80 for both applicants and asked PTE scores to be sent through website)
> Information provided: 8 March 2016
> Grant: 16 March 2016 at around 12.32 IST
> IED: 17 Feb 2017
> 
> All the best to all of you who are awaiting their grants. Hope you all get it soon.


Congrats dear . Enjoy


----------



## JAN84

tridib.heritage said:


> Received the golden mail today morning at 5:30 AM Aest.
> 
> Applied on 18th Dec 190 Analyst Programmer VIC SS with 65 points (onshore)
> 
> First case officer (Brisbane) contact 15th Jan asking for employment remuneration proof, medical and spouse English.
> 
> 8th Mar request for VAC2.
> 
> 11th Mar VAC2 paid.
> 
> 17th Mar grant.
> 
> All CO was from GSM Brisbane.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot to all the members of this forum whose info has been really helpful for me through out the process.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats All the best..


----------



## syedusman1

Hello guys,
Any idea how long it takes after the 2nd CO contact (for the decision  ) I understand after 1st CO contact they usually contact back after 28 days, but just curious in case of 2nd CO contact

Lodged my visa on 22-jan-2016, 1st CO contact 4th Feb for Form 80.
2nd CO contact 7th March for medicals (the medical got expired). Medical redone, uploaded yesterday. I have been assigned Adelaide Team

Thanks


----------



## sgthushara

Hi Friends,
I got grant today. 
Thanks for all sharing info and wish you all to get grant soon

My case summary

189 visa (60pts)
Mechanical Engineer
IELTS :6 in each band
Work exp: 8 years
Invitation: 8th January 2016
Visa lodged: 25th January 2016
CO assigned and ask for form 1399,payslips/year,tax documents and spouse english: 10th Febuary
Information provided: 6th March 2016
Visa Granted: 17th March 2016
IED: 13th January 2017


----------



## andreyx108b

sgthushara said:


> Hi Friends, I got grant today. Thanks for all sharing info and wish you all to get grant soon My case summary 189 visa (60pts) Mechanical Engineer IELTS :6 in each band Work exp: 8 years Invitation: 8th January 2016 Visa lodged: 25th January 2016 CO assigned and ask for form 1399,payslips/year,tax documents and spouse english: 10th Febuary Information provided: 6th March 2016 Visa Granted: 17th March 2016 IED: 13th January 2017


Congrats!)


----------



## vikaschandra

tridib.heritage said:


> Received the golden mail today morning at 5:30 AM Aest.
> 
> Applied on 18th Dec 190 Analyst Programmer VIC SS with 65 points (onshore)
> 
> First case officer (Brisbane) contact 15th Jan asking for employment remuneration proof, medical and spouse English.
> 
> 8th Mar request for VAC2.
> 
> 11th Mar VAC2 paid.
> 
> 17th Mar grant.
> 
> All CO was from GSM Brisbane.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all the members of this forum whose info has been really helpful for me through out the process.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations on your grant. Best wishes for future endeavors.


----------



## vikaschandra

sgthushara said:


> Hi Friends,
> I got grant today.
> Thanks for all sharing info and wish you all to get grant soon
> 
> My case summary
> 
> 189 visa (60pts)
> Mechanical Engineer
> IELTS :6 in each band
> Work exp: 8 years
> Invitation: 8th January 2016
> Visa lodged: 25th January 2016
> CO assigned and ask for form 1399,payslips/year,tax documents and spouse english: 10th Febuary
> Information provided: 6th March 2016
> Visa Granted: 17th March 2016
> IED: 13th January 2017


Congrats Thusara.


----------



## vikaschandra

nandyyy said:


> Congrats vikaschandra  and wish you a very good luck !!!


Thank you Nandy


----------



## vish1985

Dear All,

I had my CO Contact Yest from Adelaide, asked for wife's degree certificate as a proof of completion of the course for which i have given Letter from College.


----------



## vish1985

vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
> IED: 14 Jan 2017
> *


Once again congrats bro


----------



## Attique

Hello to all members of this great forum,

I have applied for 189 SI (Mechanical Engineer), submitted all documents via various requests from CO (2 by CO directly and 1 by Skilled Support).

Recently (14 Mar) my employment verification was done from 2 out of 3 companies which i worked with (i provided all bank statements, appointment letters etc, still employment verification was done). 

1 Employer received a call and later email which he replied positively (he was asked about almost all the stuff which was written in the reference letter he gave to me)

2nd Employer only received a call and again my reference letter was discussed major verification was about job duration and responsibilities. Again it was verified the same date i.e 14 Mar 2016 (all this verification is done through Consulate in Dubai (UAE).

Job 1 is in KSA and Job 2 was in UAE.

Now i am a bit relaxed as this stage has been cleared successfully and i hope all other documents are complete for me and my spouse as we have been through 3 stages of document submission (the last submission was on 3rd Mar via Skilled Support).

I am just a curious as to where i stand in terms of receiving a grant. 

All of our experienced members who have been through these stages can guide a bit. I mean can i expect a grant anytime soon?

Thank you all


----------



## shre.sunaust

vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
> IED: 14 Jan 2017
> *


Congrats


----------



## shre.sunaust

acrd87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been a silent spectator of this forum and have never posted before. I have been following this forum for the past two months and I'm thankful to each one of you for sharing so much information.
> 
> By god's grace I along with my wife have got our grants today. Below is my timeline
> 
> 261313|Software Engineer|Offshore applicant
> ACS Applied: 18 Dec 2015
> ACS +ve: 12 Jan 2016
> PTE: 20 Jan 2016 - Proficient
> EOI DOE: 21 Jan 2016 (65 points) For me and partner - Didn't claim partner points
> ITA: 22 Jan 2016
> Lodged visa: 16 Feb 2016 ( with all docs including India & Australia PCC)
> Medicals: 20 Feb 2016
> CO Contact: 27 Feb 2016 GSM Brisbane ( Form 80 for both applicants and asked PTE scores to be sent through website)
> Information provided: 8 March 2016
> Grant: 16 March 2016 at around 12.32 IST
> IED: 17 Feb 2017
> 
> All the best to all of you who are awaiting their grants. Hope you all get it soon.


congrats


----------



## shre.sunaust

tridib.heritage said:


> Received the golden mail today morning at 5:30 AM Aest.
> 
> Applied on 18th Dec 190 Analyst Programmer VIC SS with 65 points (onshore)
> 
> First case officer (Brisbane) contact 15th Jan asking for employment remuneration proof, medical and spouse English.
> 
> 8th Mar request for VAC2.
> 
> 11th Mar VAC2 paid.
> 
> 17th Mar grant.
> 
> All CO was from GSM Brisbane.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all the members of this forum whose info has been really helpful for me through out the process.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats


----------



## shre.sunaust

sgthushara said:


> Hi Friends,
> I got grant today.
> Thanks for all sharing info and wish you all to get grant soon
> 
> My case summary
> 
> 189 visa (60pts)
> Mechanical Engineer
> IELTS :6 in each band
> Work exp: 8 years
> Invitation: 8th January 2016
> Visa lodged: 25th January 2016
> CO assigned and ask for form 1399,payslips/year,tax documents and spouse english: 10th Febuary
> Information provided: 6th March 2016
> Visa Granted: 17th March 2016
> IED: 13th January 2017


congrats


----------



## Digvijayl

vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
> IED: 14 Jan 2017
> *


Congratulations man, thanks a lot for helping everyone on your way through,
All the best for the journey ahead👍


----------



## vish1985

Attique said:


> Hello to all members of this great forum,
> 
> I have applied for 189 SI (Mechanical Engineer), submitted all documents via various requests from CO (2 by CO directly and 1 by Skilled Support).
> 
> Recently (14 Mar) my employment verification was done from 2 out of 3 companies which i worked with (i provided all bank statements, appointment letters etc, still employment verification was done).
> 
> 1 Employer received a call and later email which he replied positively (he was asked about almost all the stuff which was written in the reference letter he gave to me)
> 
> 2nd Employer only received a call and again my reference letter was discussed major verification was about job duration and responsibilities. Again it was verified the same date i.e 14 Mar 2016 (all this verification is done through Consulate in Dubai (UAE).
> 
> Job 1 is in KSA and Job 2 was in UAE.
> 
> Now i am a bit relaxed as this stage has been cleared successfully and i hope all other documents are complete for me and my spouse as we have been through 3 stages of document submission (the last submission was on 3rd Mar via Skilled Support).
> 
> I am just a curious as to where i stand in terms of receiving a grant.
> 
> All of our experienced members who have been through these stages can guide a bit. I mean can i expect a grant anytime soon?
> 
> Thank you all


All the COs were Adelaide?.


----------



## vikaschandra

Attique said:


> Hello to all members of this great forum,
> 
> I have applied for 189 SI (Mechanical Engineer), submitted all documents via various requests from CO (2 by CO directly and 1 by Skilled Support).
> 
> Recently (14 Mar) my employment verification was done from 2 out of 3 companies which i worked with (i provided all bank statements, appointment letters etc, still employment verification was done).
> 
> 1 Employer received a call and later email which he replied positively (he was asked about almost all the stuff which was written in the reference letter he gave to me)
> 
> 2nd Employer only received a call and again my reference letter was discussed major verification was about job duration and responsibilities. Again it was verified the same date i.e 14 Mar 2016 (all this verification is done through Consulate in Dubai (UAE).
> 
> Job 1 is in KSA and Job 2 was in UAE.
> 
> Now i am a bit relaxed as this stage has been cleared successfully and i hope all other documents are complete for me and my spouse as we have been through 3 stages of document submission (the last submission was on 3rd Mar via Skilled Support).
> 
> I am just a curious as to where i stand in terms of receiving a grant.
> 
> All of our experienced members who have been through these stages can guide a bit. I mean can i expect a grant anytime soon?
> 
> Thank you all


Check my timeline you will have an Idea on the process after the verification. As per the trend and from seniors expert opinion after the verification is completed the data will passed by the verification authority to CO for further assessment which might take minimum couple of weeks for the CO to look into and make a decision.


----------



## vikaschandra

shre.sunaust said:


> Congrats


Thank you Shre


----------



## vikaschandra

Digvijayl said:


> Congratulations man, thanks a lot for helping everyone on your way through,
> All the best for the journey ahead👍


Thank you Digvijay. Best wishes with your application.


----------



## Attique

They were from Brisbane (2 COs have contacted)


----------



## JAN84

sgthushara said:


> Hi Friends,
> I got grant today.
> Thanks for all sharing info and wish you all to get grant soon
> 
> My case summary
> 
> 189 visa (60pts)
> Mechanical Engineer
> IELTS :6 in each band
> Work exp: 8 years
> Invitation: 8th January 2016
> Visa lodged: 25th January 2016
> CO assigned and ask for form 1399,payslips/year,tax documents and spouse english: 10th Febuary
> Information provided: 6th March 2016
> Visa Granted: 17th March 2016
> IED: 13th January 2017


Congrats all the best


----------



## Attique

Vyshak Anand said:


> All the COs were Adelaide?.





vikaschandra said:


> Check my timeline you will have an Idea on the process after the verification. As per the trend and from seniors expert opinion after the verification is completed the data will passed by the verification authority to CO for further assessment which might take minimum couple of weeks for the CO to look into and make a decision.


Thank you very much. Appreciate your prompt response


----------



## Attique

Vyshak Anand said:


> All the COs were Adelaide?.


They were from Brisbane (2 COs have contacted)


----------



## JAN84

Attique said:


> They were from Brisbane (2 COs have contacted)


Please share your timeline..


----------



## Attique

thats my timeline


----------



## Chaudhry

Attique said:


> thats my timeline


Hi Attique

How you know they are verifying your Job history. Secondly how you so much sure about +ve response from your ex or current employer.

Thanks


----------



## Attique

Chaudhry said:


> Hi Attique
> 
> How you know they are verifying your Job history. Secondly how you so much sure about +ve response from your ex or current employer.
> 
> Thanks


i knew by reading this forum that some verification will happen.

That's why i was in contact with my employers (all of them) and have informed them that this will happen so that they should not panic and provide true information.

My current employer also knew that i have applied for immigration and he told me that he has received an email to verify the employment. He also informed that he has replied positive as everything was true and accurate.

Then i called my previous employer and he also informed that he received a call from Dubai Consulate and he has replied positive.

I think now a days almost everyone who claim points for experience go through verification and its always better to inform all concerned so that they are comfortable when they are asked by concerned authorities


----------



## ssaleh

Hello gents ,
i hope that all of you are Fine , i would like to share by Happiness with you telling that I got Visa granted Today through My agent (Myself , Wife , Doughter ,Son ) , after a hard stressful waiting and checking mails every hour.
i would like to thanks all members in this Forum , Good Luck and hope to get your visas Soon
see my Timeline below 

Mechanical Engineer Visa 189 
EOI : 15/10/2015
Invitation received : 8/1/2016
Visa Lodgment : 1/2/2016
Requested to submit Medical and PCC : 16/2/2016 GSM -Adelaide 
Medical & PCC were submitted : 20/2/2016
Grant Visa : 17/3/2016
IED :19/2/2017


----------



## Chaudhry

Attique said:


> i knew by reading this forum that some verification will happen.
> 
> That's why i was in contact with my employers (all of them) and have informed them that this will happen so that they should not panic and provide true information.
> 
> My current employer also knew that i have applied for immigration and he told me that he has received an email to verify the employment. He also informed that he has replied positive as everything was true and accurate.
> 
> Then i called my previous employer and he also informed that he received a call from Dubai Consulate and he has replied positive.
> 
> I think now a days almost everyone who claim points for experience go through verification and its always better to inform all concerned so that they are comfortable when they are asked by concerned authorities


Yes That's true and all make sense. Will please share how much experience you have claimed. 

Thanks


----------



## Attique

Chaudhry said:


> Yes That's true and all make sense. Will please share how much experience you have claimed.
> 
> Thanks


I have claimed 10 points for experience

I had three employers:
1st Employer for 1 year (he was not contacted for verification)
2nd Employer for almost 2 years (he was called only)
3rd and Current Employer for almost 2.9 years (he was called and was contacted through email also)


----------



## Chaudhry

Attique said:


> I have claimed 10 points for experience
> 
> I had three employers:
> 1st Employer for 1 year (he was not contacted for verification)
> 2nd Employer for almost 2 years (he was called only)
> 3rd and Current Employer for almost 2.9 years (he was called and was contacted through email also)


Thanks for the information.

By the way as per my information and trend I have observed. If you provide complete Experience, appointment, promotion letters with Salary Slips, Bank Statements, Tax Returns COs usually skip employment verification.

Secondly you know sometimes employers behave strangely after getting such news so I m not sure telling them in advance is better or not.

Thanks


----------



## RAKI1978

Hi Mate,

Its a Great news to hear. You have been very helpful in answering queries, comforting fellow members morally. 
Happy for you. Hope you will be sticking on to the forum for some more time. 
Wishing you and your family a prosperous future. Btw I thought you were already here in Australia. Good luck mate.

Looks like Adelaide takes about 2 months to grant visa from the date CO is allocated !!
I am allocated to Adelaide. lets see whats in for me.

Regards
RAKI





vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
> IED: 14 Jan 2017
> *


----------



## Heywb

ssaleh said:


> Hello gents ,
> i hope that all of you are Fine , i would like to share by Happiness with you telling that I got Visa granted Today through My agent (Myself , Wife , Doughter ,Son ) , after a hard stressful waiting and checking mails every hour.
> i would like to thanks all members in this Forum , Good Luck and hope to get your visas Soon
> see my Timeline below
> 
> Mechanical Engineer Visa 189
> EOI : 15/10/2015
> Invitation received : 8/1/2016
> Visa Lodgment : 1/2/2016
> Requested to submit Medical and PCC : 16/2/2016 GSM -Adelaide
> Medical & PCC were submitted : 20/2/2016
> Grant Visa : 17/3/2016
> IED :19/2/2017


Congrats dear


----------



## Attique

Chaudhry said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> By the way as per my information and trend I have observed. If you provide complete Experience, appointment, promotion letters with Salary Slips, Bank Statements, Tax Returns COs usually skip employment verification.
> 
> Secondly you know sometimes employers behave strangely after getting such news so I m not sure telling them in advance is better or not.
> 
> Thanks


I have submitted bank statements, reference letters on company letter head, appointment letters, accounts statement for duration in which salary was received in cash and yet they decided to go for employment verification.

I think it is a random pick. 

Yeah sometimes employers are not that cooperative and giving them this information beforehand is a bit tricky but just assume that how strangely they ll behave when they receive a call from DIBP for employee verification.

Its a difficult call to make. In my case informing the employers worked


----------



## JAN84

ssaleh said:


> Hello gents ,
> i hope that all of you are Fine , i would like to share by Happiness with you telling that I got Visa granted Today through My agent (Myself , Wife , Doughter ,Son ) , after a hard stressful waiting and checking mails every hour.
> i would like to thanks all members in this Forum , Good Luck and hope to get your visas Soon
> see my Timeline below
> 
> Mechanical Engineer Visa 189
> EOI : 15/10/2015
> Invitation received : 8/1/2016
> Visa Lodgment : 1/2/2016
> Requested to submit Medical and PCC : 16/2/2016 GSM -Adelaide
> Medical & PCC were submitted : 20/2/2016
> Grant Visa : 17/3/2016
> IED :19/2/2017


Congrats


----------



## Bushra Zahra

Attique said:


> i knew by reading this forum that some verification will happen.
> 
> That's why i was in contact with my employers (all of them) and have informed them that this will happen so that they should not panic and provide true information.
> 
> My current employer also knew that i have applied for immigration and he told me that he has received an email to verify the employment. He also informed that he has replied positive as everything was true and accurate.
> 
> Then i called my previous employer and he also informed that he received a call from Dubai Consulate and he has replied positive.
> 
> I think now a days almost everyone who claim points for experience go through verification and its always better to inform all concerned so that they are comfortable when they are asked by concerned authorities


why you got a called for Dubai Consulate??? are you right now in UAE. Please can you ans your msg I have sent you I need some detail so that I can prepare my employer in advance.


----------



## Attique

Bushra Zahra said:


> why you got a called for Dubai Consulate??? are you right now in UAE. Please can you ans your msg I have sent you I need some detail so that I can prepare my employer in advance.


replied!!

I had experience from UAE and KSA so i believe they assigned one consulate to verify from both countries.


----------



## Bushra Zahra

Attique said:


> replied!!
> 
> I had experience from UAE and KSA so i believe they assigned one consulate to verify from both countries.


thanks a lot for reply really appreciate it. Ok one more thing did they asked your HR department or the person signed your experience letter for verification. 

As the person signed my Job Description letter is my boss. and not the HR department


----------



## Attique

Bushra Zahra said:


> thanks a lot for reply really appreciate it. Ok one more thing did they asked your HR department or the person signed your experience letter for verification.
> 
> As the person signed my Job Description letter is my boss. and not the HR department


Well, both.

for current employment they called on then number on the letter head and asked reception to get them HR or relations manager. 

They they asked this guy regarding me that am i their employee and in what position and then explained that they are doing some checks for employment as i have applied for a visa and would like them to verify the reference letter.

Then they sent the email with various questions like joining date, responsibilities, salary, position, if yes than how many people report to me?, signatory authorization to sign the reference letter, authenticity of reference letter (i think this is all what the relations manager told me, sorry if i forget something)

Then the relations manager replied that email with all answers.


Now for previous employment, they just called the signatory as his no. was provided on the reference letter and again asked almost same questions. They asked him to verify on email but he insisted to give all verification on call as i left this company and they did not bother to spend time replying emails so they asked to verify everything one time on call (good for me) 

So, nobody knows how to chose to contact and whom to contact. 

I hope this satisfies all your queries


----------



## vish1985

Attique said:


> replied!!
> 
> I had experience from UAE and KSA so i believe they assigned one consulate to verify from both countries.


You claimed points for your wife? Why they asked wife's transcript?


----------



## Attique

Vyshak Anand said:


> You claimed points for your wife? Why they asked wife's transcript?


No i submitted a letter by her university stating that the medium of instruction was "English" so they asked for all transcripts of all semesters to verify that she completed her studies from that university.

These transcripts were in reference to her Functional English Proof


----------



## Bushra Zahra

Attique said:


> Well, both.
> 
> for current employment they called on then number on the letter head and asked reception to get them HR or relations manager.
> 
> They they asked this guy regarding me that am i their employee and in what position and then explained that they are doing some checks for employment as i have applied for a visa and would like them to verify the reference letter.
> 
> Then they sent the email with various questions like joining date, responsibilities, salary, position, if yes than how many people report to me?, signatory authorization to sign the reference letter, authenticity of reference letter (i think this is all what the relations manager told me, sorry if i forget something)
> 
> Then the relations manager replied that email with all answers.
> 
> 
> Now for previous employment, they just called the signatory as his no. was provided on the reference letter and again asked almost same questions. They asked him to verify on email but he insisted to give all verification on call as i left this company and they did not bother to spend time replying emails so they asked to verify everything one time on call (good for me)
> 
> So, nobody knows how to chose to contact and whom to contact.
> 
> I hope this satisfies all your queries


thnx alot for your help....


----------



## vikaschandra

ssaleh said:


> Hello gents ,
> i hope that all of you are Fine , i would like to share by Happiness with you telling that I got Visa granted Today through My agent (Myself , Wife , Doughter ,Son ) , after a hard stressful waiting and checking mails every hour.
> i would like to thanks all members in this Forum , Good Luck and hope to get your visas Soon
> see my Timeline below
> 
> Mechanical Engineer Visa 189
> EOI : 15/10/2015
> Invitation received : 8/1/2016
> Visa Lodgment : 1/2/2016
> Requested to submit Medical and PCC : 16/2/2016 GSM -Adelaide
> Medical & PCC were submitted : 20/2/2016
> Grant Visa : 17/3/2016
> IED :19/2/2017


Congratulations Saleh.


----------



## T Thareja

Got my CO contact yesterday. Have been asked for PCC India for myself...

Will upload latest by weekend.
He hasn't asked for form 80? will I get another request for that?
Also, do we need to upload photographs.?


----------



## vish1985

Attique said:


> No i submitted a letter by her university stating that the medium of instruction was "English" so they asked for all transcripts of all semesters to verify that she completed her studies from that university.
> 
> These transcripts were in reference to her Functional English Proof


.

They specifically asked transcripts or proof for completion. The reason is because, same happend to me and i uploaded her Degree Certificate as proof and closed the request.


----------



## vish1985

T Thareja said:


> Got my CO contact yesterday. Have been asked for PCC India for myself...
> 
> Will upload latest by weekend.
> He hasn't asked for form 80? will I get another request for that?
> Also, do we need to upload photographs.?


My personal advice is you try to upload almost all the documents to avoid delay in processing.


----------



## ozengineer

I have read that the Inital Date of Entry should be either PCC or Health Check (whichever comes sooner). Is that indeed so or is it 1 year after the grant?


----------



## Attique

Vyshak Anand said:


> .
> 
> They specifically asked transcripts or proof for completion. The reason is because, same happend to me and i uploaded her Degree Certificate as proof and closed the request.


they specifically asked for transcripts


----------



## andreyx108b

ozengineer said:


> I have read that the Inital Date of Entry should be either PCC or Health Check (whichever comes sooner). Is that indeed so or is it 1 year after the grant?


One year after pcc or meds whichever comes first.


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> One year after pcc or meds whichever comes first.


Andy for me it happened to be that the IED is based on the Medicals which was on 14th Jan whereas the PCC I got the was on 4th Dec and 5th Dec... 

Is is possible that it might be calculated differently for applicants based on the difference in the duration of PCC and Meds?


----------



## Datolite

Vyshak Anand said:


> My personal advice is you try to upload almost all the documents to avoid delay in processing.


I didn't upload 1221, is this still required since I've uploaded 80?


----------



## andreyx108b

vikaschandra said:


> Andy for me it happened to be that the IED is based on the Medicals which was on 14th Jan whereas the PCC I got the was on 4th Dec and 5th Dec... Is is possible that it might be calculated differently for applicants based on the difference in the duration of PCC and Meds?


Hm.. Well, maybe its COs error)) but beneficial error))) normally as in you case it should have been 4th December )


----------



## vikaschandra

Datolite said:


> I didn't upload 1221, is this still required since I've uploaded 80?


Datolite see this excerpt from (https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications)

A ‘complete application’ has all required documentation, including form 80, form 1221 and police clearance certificates, uploaded to ImmiAccount and health examinations undertaken before the application is allocated for assessment.


----------



## Datolite

vikaschandra said:


> Datolite see this excerpt from (https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications)
> 
> A ‘complete application’ has all required documentation, including form 80, form 1221 and police clearance certificates, uploaded to ImmiAccount and health examinations undertaken before the application is allocated for assessment.


CO did not request 1221 but did request 80. Would he have requested 1221 if it were required?


----------



## vikaschandra

Datolite said:


> CO did not request 1221 but did request 80. Would he have requested 1221 if it were required?


are you single applicant or with Family? 

It is totally up to the CO's decision to request for the form 1221 even after the first Contact.. It is possible that he/she might come back


----------



## vish1985

Datolite said:


> CO did not request 1221 but did request 80. Would he have requested 1221 if it were required?


He may missed it, possibly if a second CO check that, they may again request for it which will consume another 1-2 weeks delay. Better upload it, since there is no harm in doing it.
Whether its relevant or irrelevant i uploaded 80 and 1221 for me and wife.And first CO asked for her Degree Completion proof.


----------



## Datolite

vikaschandra said:


> are you single applicant or with Family?
> 
> It is totally up to the CO's decision to request for the form 1221 even after the first Contact.. It is possible that he/she might come back


Single application with Australian De Facto Partner.

Okay, thanks, Vikas.

Do you think it's worth me uploading it now? Just in case? It seems a lot of the questions in 1221 are covered by 80 though.


----------



## vikaschandra

Datolite said:


> Single application with Australian De Facto Partner.
> 
> Okay, thanks, Vikas.
> 
> Do you think it's worth me uploading it now? Just in case? It seems a lot of the questions in 1221 are covered by 80 though.


Yes it is subset of form 80 little smaller version you can say.. 


if you can manage filling in the application fill it and upload it but as said it is not Mandatory requirement.


----------



## deepakprasadp

T Thareja said:


> Got my CO contact yesterday. Have been asked for PCC India for myself...
> 
> Will upload latest by weekend.
> He hasn't asked for form 80? will I get another request for that?
> Also, do we need to upload photographs.?



Dude when you lodged the Visa...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Datolite

vikaschandra said:


> Yes it is subset of form 80 little smaller version you can say..
> 
> 
> if you can manage filling in the application fill it and upload it but as said it is not Mandatory requirement.



Yeah, it seems Form 80 requests information about PR but 1221 seems as it's a form for non-PR.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## lahmstanley

Datolite said:


> I didn't upload 1221, is this still required since I've uploaded 80?


You have to. I got CO contact today requesting that document. 
Also, upload your CV/Resume
Cheers


----------



## Datolite

lahmstanley said:


> You have to. I got CO contact today requesting that document.
> Also, upload your CV/Resume
> Cheers


Okay, thanks.

What's your timeline?


----------



## jamis

I thought CV is needed only for 190 Visa, Is there any instance where CO asked CV/Resume for 189 Visa? 



lahmstanley said:


> You have to. I got CO contact today requesting that document.
> Also, upload your CV/Resume
> Cheers


----------



## a.smita

Hi Jamis

I have applied for 189 under same code and the CO did ask me for my CV. Going to upload on coming weekend.

Regards,
Smita


----------



## jamis

Oh! Good to know that.. Then I'll get it ready and upload before asking it.. Thanks.. 



a.smita said:


> Hi Jamis
> 
> I have applied for 189 under same code and the CO did ask me for my CV. Going to upload on coming weekend.
> 
> Regards,
> Smita


----------



## marli15

a.smita said:


> Hi Jamis
> 
> I have applied for 189 under same code and the CO did ask me for my CV. Going to upload on coming weekend.
> 
> Regards,
> Smita


Thank you Smita. I will also upload my CV.


----------



## lahmstanley

Datolite said:


> Okay, thanks. What's your timeline?


It's exactly 3 months today.


----------



## Datolite

lahmstanley said:


> It's exactly 3 months today.


Thank you.


----------



## myasirma

Dear Fellows,

I have a query as CO asked me to conduct medical for whole family. Couple of days back my wife came to knew about her pregnancy so today she skipped X-Ray. I visited DIBP website and found, she had provide X-Ray and there is no undertaking for pregnancy. It means her case is freezes for next 8 months, am I right please share your thoughts?


----------



## vikaschandra

myasirma said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> I have a query as CO asked me to conduct medical for whole family. Couple of days back my wife came to knew about her pregnancy so today she skipped X-Ray. I visited DIBP website and found, she had provide X-Ray and there is no undertaking for pregnancy. It means her case is freezes for next 8 months, am I right please share your thoughts?


You should talk to your CO and inform him/her about the situation and ask him to hold the case until the pregnancy.


----------



## SmartB

a.smita said:


> Hi Jamis
> 
> I have applied for 189 under same code and the CO did ask me for my CV. Going to upload on coming weekend.
> 
> Regards,
> Smita


Form 80 already contains your CV, no? The last 2 -3 pages or so. 

sent from me phone


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

vikaschandra said:


> *Happy to Share the News that Today I including my Wife and Son have received our Grant. Would like to thank all the colleagues here who have supported me morally through out the journey.
> 
> Especial Thanks to KeeDa, Andrey for all the support in answering my queries. Not to forget @Ashi who was the first to filter out all the applicants during ITA phase and preparing the EOI waiting List which gave me clear picture
> 
> Wish all the applicants who are waiting for their EOI and Grant best wishes.
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 06 March 2016
> IED: 14 Jan 2017
> *



Hearty Congratulations to and your family Vikas. If I am entirely honest with you...I read through each post on this thread each day to see whether you got the grant or not! So happy for you mate. Good people deserve to get best out of this world! God bless!


----------



## vikaschandra

Ashutosh Mehta said:


> Hearty Congratulations to and your family Vikas. If I am entirely honest with you...I read through each post on this thread each day to see whether you got the grant or not! So happy for you mate. Good people deserve to get best out of this world! God bless!


Thanks a ton Ashutosh. Thank you for your appreciation and wishes. Best wishes & support from family and friends do make difference in an individuals life.


----------



## GusbusZA

Hey guys

Is anyone else applying as an Early Childhood (Pre-Primary School) Teacher ANZSCO 241111. We are on day 65 since the lodge with absolutely no contact from DIBP. Starting to get worried, even though I know the timeline they give is 3 months, I see so many people getting the grant in a few weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charlie31

vikaschandra said:


> Thanks a ton Ashutosh. Thank you for your appreciation and wishes. Best wishes & support from family and friends do make difference in an individuals life.


Vikas, congratulations. God Bless and stay happy


----------



## wasim.yousaf

hi all,

hope you people will be in good health. 

i am new member at this forum. i want to know about the recent 189 visa grant persons from Pakistan. i applied visa 189 for Australia on 10/02/16. case officer assigned and addition documents required by CO on 28/02/16. he asked to upload spouse Resume. form 80 and 1221. I am main applicant, but he did not demanded any additional documents from me except PCC. 

Is there any Pakistani recently applied for visa 189??


----------



## wasim.yousaf

what is the processing time now a days for 189 visa application for Pakistanies.???


please share the latest experience.


----------



## vikaschandra

charlie31 said:


> Vikas, congratulations. God Bless and stay happy


Thank you charlie for your wishes.


----------



## vikaschandra

wasim.yousaf said:


> hi all,
> 
> hope you people will be in good health.
> 
> i am new member at this forum. i want to know about the recent 189 visa grant persons from Pakistan. i applied visa 189 for Australia on 10/02/16. case officer assigned and addition documents required by CO on 28/02/16. he asked to upload spouse Resume. form 80 and 1221. I am main applicant, but he did not demanded any additional documents from me except PCC.
> 
> Is there any Pakistani recently applied for visa 189??


Welcome on board Wasim their are quite a few applicants from Pakistan some have been waiting since Oct-Nov 2015 some from 2016. couple of person I remember have got grant in past few weeks. One if them was direct grant. You can find more about them at https://myimmitracker.com 
Add yourself also to the tracker. 

Best wishes with your application


----------



## marli15

A quiet day... Good news? Anyone?


----------



## KV1990

marli15 said:


> A quiet day... Good news? Anyone?


Waiting.. submited form 80,pcc and medicals on 29/02/2016 to Adelaide CO. Waiting for reply.


----------



## Robi.bd

Any idea when I can expect next movement? Please check my signature.


----------



## marli15

KV1990 said:


> Waiting.. submited form 80,pcc and medicals on 29/02/2016 to Adelaide CO. Waiting for reply.


I hope you will get the grant soon. All the best!


----------



## ahmed_2003

Robi.bd said:


> Any idea when I can expect next movement? Please check my signature.


I am also from bd with also most similar time line and case office. Still no reply from anywhere. Is there any clue?


----------



## T Thareja

Thanks 



deepakprasadp said:


> Dude when you lodged the Visa...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

wasim.yousaf said:


> what is the processing time now a days for 189 visa application for Pakistanies.??? please share the latest experience.


Check the analytics on the tracker


----------



## KV1990

marli15 said:


> I hope you will get the grant soon. All the best!


Thanks  All the best to you too!!


----------



## bharathi039

Robi.bd said:


> Any idea when I can expect next movement? Please check my signature.


Your timeline is more or less similar to mine (expect GSM and 3 days diff).. how many points you claimed for work exp??


----------



## marli15

KV1990 said:


> Thanks  All the best to you too!!


Thank you


----------



## zaingenius

wasim.yousaf said:


> what is the processing time now a days for 189 visa application for Pakistanies.???
> 
> 
> please share the latest experience.


Not sure of exactly nowadays, but I got my grant in July 2015 and it was quick, check my signature for timeline.


----------



## shabdullah

No Grants Reported Today!!!


----------



## Learn

Hi,

How can I see whether health examinations have been uploaded on the system?

My case is being handled by agent.

I just want to crosscheck from my side.

Thank you


----------



## marli15

shabdullah said:


> No Grants Reported Today!!!


Yes, no grant reported yet.


----------



## marli15

Learn said:


> Hi,
> 
> How can I see whether health examinations have been uploaded on the system?
> 
> My case is being handled by agent.
> 
> I just want to crosscheck from my side.
> 
> Thank you


Hi, you can try this: https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## Learn

marli15 said:


> Hi, you can try this: https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


I dont see any specific information about whether the health examinations are uploaded or not.
I just seeing the information regarding me.


----------



## marli15

Learn said:


> I dont see any specific information about whether the health examinations are uploaded or not.
> I just seeing the information regarding me.


I can't tell you exactly how to see it right now because I do not have my HAP ID with me but you can click on print report or summary and you will see if your medical report has been submitted.


----------



## Learn

marli15 said:


> Hi, you can try this: https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


Thank you, I can see the health case has been submitted to DIBP.
Thanks again


----------



## myasirma

10026075 said:


> You should talk to your CO and inform him/her about the situation and ask him to hold the case until the pregnancy.


Dear 10026075,

It means my case will be hold for next 8 months? Is it realistic and logical.


----------



## andreyx108b

myasirma said:


> Dear 10026075, It means my case will be hold for next 8 months? Is it realistic and logical.


Yes.


----------



## AA007

Hi,

CO contacted today and asked for functional English proof for my spouse or pay VAC 2.
I have already provided a letter from her school showing medium of instruction was English in her school, wasn't that enough?

How much fee for VAC2?


----------



## maddyswtfrnd

AA007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> CO contacted today and asked for functional English proof for my spouse or pay VAC 2.
> 
> I have already provided a letter from her school showing medium of instruction was English in her school, wasn't that enough?
> 
> 
> 
> How much fee for VAC2?



I too had submitted letter from my apouse's college certifying his medium of study is English but the CO had come back again for the same.I was prepared to make him write PTE but my agent advised to submit the same doc again and if the CO comes back then appear for PTE.But I have not heard anything from the CO till today. Its been 70+ days that I had uploded the docs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marli15

Learn said:


> Thank you, I can see the health case has been submitted to DIBP.
> Thanks again


That's great! You're welcome and all the best!


----------



## Learn

AA007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> CO contacted today and asked for functional English proof for my spouse or pay VAC 2.
> I have already provided a letter from her school showing medium of instruction was English in her school, wasn't that enough?
> 
> How much fee for VAC2?


 I have provided functional English proof for my spouse in two post graduate diploma courses . One for 1.5 year and another is 2 year.
Will it be enough?
For two year post graduate diploma course , The institute had grading system and she didnot receive any transcripts for particular semester. just received a certificate at the end of the course as per grading system.

Are these functional english proofs are sufficient to convince the CO?


----------



## ManjilTam

If our partner dont have functional English. do we need to pay vic2 first before visa grant or after grant?


----------



## Robi.bd

bharathi039 said:


> Your timeline is more or less similar to mine (expect GSM and 3 days diff).. how many points you claimed for work exp??


Job: 15 points


----------



## andreyx108b

ManjilTam said:


> If our partner dont have functional English. do we need to pay vic2 first before visa grant or after grant?


Before the grant.


----------



## dakshch

mmon said:


> So true, Australian Immigration is indeed one of the swiftest immigration I have dealt with. Super fast premium service at it's finest. Enjoy your day and hope so many others experience and share the same joy soon



There service standard says most cases are cleared within 3 months... Been more than 3 for many of us. And the most frustrating thing is that there is no way of knowing whats taking so long or the current progress. I guess it all comes down to luck.


----------



## ManjilTam

So it just doubles my risk


----------



## realwizard

Learn said:


> I have provided functional English proof for my spouse in two post graduate diploma courses . One for 1.5 year and another is 2 year.
> Will it be enough?
> For two year post graduate diploma course , The institute had grading system and she didnot receive any transcripts for particular semester. just received a certificate at the end of the course as per grading system.
> 
> Are these functional english proofs are sufficient to convince the CO?


How can I prove I have functional English?

"Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English."

It appears to be enough.


----------



## Learn

realwizard said:


> How can I prove I have functional English?
> 
> "Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English."
> 
> It appears to be enough.


 Thank you


----------



## ManjilTam

andreyx108b said:


> ManjilTam said:
> 
> 
> 
> If our partner dont have functional English. do we need to pay vac2 first before visa grant or after grant?
> 
> 
> 
> Before the grant.
Click to expand...

. So it just doubles my risk


----------



## Learn

ManjilTam said:


> . So it just doubles my risk


 Auatralia visa has always been a risk my friend ..


----------



## Ashish_2574

realwizard said:


> How can I prove I have functional English?
> 
> "Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English."
> 
> It appears to be enough.


My spouse had completed her engineering and I have attached her all 4 years marksheet and degree certificate. Will that be enough to prove her functional English? or any other documents needs to be provided?

Regards


----------



## realwizard

Ashish_2574 said:


> My spouse had completed her engineering and I have attached her all 4 years marksheet and degree certificate. Will that be enough to prove her functional English? or any other documents needs to be provided?
> 
> Regards


You need to show that instruction was in English. If the marksheet or the certificate does not state it, you will need a letter from the university.


----------



## Ashish_2574

realwizard said:


> You need to show that instruction was in English. If the marksheet or the certificate does not state it, you will need a letter from the university.


Thanks for the response. But isn't engineering always taught in English only and its assumed :-(

I doubt university will give any letter like that here in India.


----------



## spaniant

Ashish_2574 said:


> Thanks for the response. But isn't engineering always taught in English only and its assumed :-(
> 
> I doubt university will give any letter like that here in India.


Engineering in many countries are not usually taught in English.

Moreover, your university will issue you a letter stating that the medium was english if it is really.


----------



## GusbusZA

dakshch said:


> There service standard says most cases are cleared within 3 months... Been more than 3 for many of us. And the most frustrating thing is that there is no way of knowing whats taking so long or the current progress. I guess it all comes down to luck.



Ah and the wait is the killer! If only there was a progress bar or something we could look at to show us how much longer we needed to wait 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Dont get too stressed out.. Just relax and sit back and cherish the wait for the big day ahead... All is well !!!!!!!





GusbusZA said:


> Ah and the wait is the killer! If only there was a progress bar or something we could look at to show us how much longer we needed to wait
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engfahmi

Yes waiting is so hard, myself I started the process by first English test in April 2014 & almost 11 months to get positive assessment in 2015, it's a long journey for sure till finally got my grant thanks GOD, please be patience little more


----------



## vikaschandra

maddyswtfrnd said:


> I too had submitted letter from my apouse's college certifying his medium of study is English but the CO had come back again for the same.I was prepared to make him write PTE but my agent advised to submit the same doc again and if the CO comes back then appear for PTE.But I have not heard anything from the CO till today. Its been 70+ days that I had uploded the docs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I had the similar request from the CO though I had frontloaded the letter of evidence for functional english. All I did was change the name of the same file again mark it as new and uploaded it again. It just worked fine for me.


----------



## vikaschandra

AA007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> CO contacted today and asked for functional English proof for my spouse or pay VAC 2.
> I have already provided a letter from her school showing medium of instruction was English in her school, wasn't that enough?
> 
> How much fee for VAC2?


VAC2 payment is AUD 4885


----------



## Ashish_2574

Hi,

We have just found one letter from my spouse's college stating medium of instruction was entirely in English. However that letter was issued in 2007.

It's original letter head document but very old. Will that work? Should I upload this document as well?

Regards,


----------



## rc4aus

Ashish_2574 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have just found one letter from my spouse's college stating medium of instruction was entirely in English. However that letter was issued in 2007.
> 
> It's original letter head document but very old. Will that work? Should I upload this document as well?
> 
> Regards,


Hi am in a similar situation. I will be uploading the old letter (mine is from 2004!!) 
Since there is no validity, it should be ok. Can seniors guide on this?


----------



## Ashish_2574

Ok, I will also upload that document from 2007 to prove my wife's functional English.

Not sure what else document needs to be given to prove functional English for spouse. I am uploading my wife's all years marksheet, degree certificate of engineering and letter from engineer college dated 2007 which states medium of instruction was in English.

Please guide if anything else needed?

Thanks,


----------



## vikaschandra

Ashish_2574 said:


> Ok, I will also upload that document from 2007 to prove my wife's functional English.
> 
> Not sure what else document needs to be given to prove functional English for spouse. I am uploading my wife's all years marksheet, degree certificate of engineering and letter from engineer college dated 2007 which states medium of instruction was in English.
> 
> Please guide if anything else needed?
> 
> Thanks,


That should suffice.


----------



## Ashish_2574

Thanks Vikas


----------



## realwizard

gusbusza said:


> ah and the wait is the killer! If only there was a progress bar or something we could look at to show us how much longer we needed to wait


Here is your personal progress bar:
————————————————————
Tests EOI Appl Grant
███████████████▒▒▒▒▒
————————————————————

Hope it helps


----------



## derevko

Guys, do we need to certify true copy again for all documents to DIBP?
such as bank statement, pay slips, tax record, etc.


----------



## Jahirul

engfahmi said:


> Yes waiting is so hard, myself I started the process by first English test in April 2014 & almost 11 months to get positive assessment in 2015, it's a long journey for sure till finally got my grant thanks GOD, please be patience little more


When is your IED?


----------



## vikaschandra

derevko said:


> Guys, do we need to certify true copy again for all documents to DIBP?
> such as bank statement, pay slips, tax record, etc.


Color copies do not need to be certified.


----------



## Vardhan16

Hi mates,

I have a query. When the DIBP does employment verification directly with the company, do they verify for the roles and responsibilities as well or only the employment duration?


----------



## Vardhan16

Robi.bd said:


> Job: 15 points


hi Robi,

Your timelines are similar to mine.Keep in touch !!!


----------



## Vardhan16

bharathi039 said:


> Your timeline is more or less similar to mine (expect GSM and 3 days diff).. how many points you claimed for work exp??



Hi Bharathi,

Congrats that you got the grant.

What is Req comp in your timeline?


----------



## Vardhan16

bharathi039 said:


> Your timeline is more or less similar to mine (expect GSM and 3 days diff).. how many points you claimed for work exp??



How many years you claimed for experience?


----------



## Vardhan16

Robi.bd said:


> Any idea when I can expect next movement? Please check my signature.


Expecting you and me will get the grant next week based on Bharathi's timeline..


----------



## GusbusZA

Vardhan16 said:


> Expecting you and me will get the grant next week based on Bharathi's timeline..



We are hoping the same this side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## auseager

Hi, 

I have filed my 190 visa. While filling the application I have done three mistakes.
1. Pte examination date is incorrect in EOI but I have given correct date in the visa application.
2. I have given university name instead of college name. 

Please let me know if this will be a problem.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi mates, I have a query. When the DIBP does employment verification directly with the company, do they verify for the roles and responsibilities as well or only the employment duration?


They verify all, including what do you do, thing you use, duration, sometimes ask about compensation, who works above you - pretty much all to make sure your employment is genuine.


----------



## vikaschandra

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi Bharathi,
> 
> Congrats that you got the grant.
> 
> What is Req comp in your timeline?


I Think that should be Request Completed after the submission of documents to CO's request


----------



## maddyswtfrnd

vikaschandra said:


> I had the similar request from the CO though I had frontloaded the letter of evidence for functional english. All I did was change the name of the same file again mark it as new and uploaded it again. It just worked fine for me.



My agent also said the same thing. And since its been 2 months since I had uploaded the docs and they have not come back yet, I am assuming there are no issues with them.
Overall its been just 3 months(18th Dec to 18th Mar) that I lodged visa and still havent heard anything from them.Should I call them right away or wait for another week or two and then contact them ?


Visa : 189 - ICT System and Business Analyst - 261111
EOI : 23.11.2015
Visa Lodged : 18.12.2015
CO contacted : 07.01.2015
Grant: Pending


----------



## cozmopravesh

maddyswtfrnd said:


> My agent also said the same thing. And since its been 2 months since I had uploaded the docs and they have not come back yet, I am assuming there are no issues with them.
> Overall its been just 3 months(18th Dec to 18th Mar) that I lodged visa and still havent heard anything from them.Should I call them right away or wait for another week or two and then contact them ?
> 
> 
> Visa : 189 - ICT System and Business Analyst - 261111
> EOI : 23.11.2015
> Visa Lodged : 18.12.2015
> CO contacted : 07.01.2015
> Grant: Pending



You have all the rights to give them a call as 90 days have passed, however, you may hear the same standard reply as everyone else.

Nevertheless, no harm in calling them


----------



## vikaschandra

maddyswtfrnd said:


> My agent also said the same thing. And since its been 2 months since I had uploaded the docs and they have not come back yet, I am assuming there are no issues with them.
> Overall its been just 3 months(18th Dec to 18th Mar) that I lodged visa and still havent heard anything from them.Should I call them right away or wait for another week or two and then contact them ?
> 
> 
> Visa : 189 - ICT System and Business Analyst - 261111
> EOI : 23.11.2015
> Visa Lodged : 18.12.2015
> CO contacted : 07.01.2015
> Grant: Pending


Maddy wait for this week and see most probably you should receive response from them. In case still you do not hear from them call them next week and inquire about your case.


----------



## manmuru

*Grant!*

Dear Forum Members,

I am delighted to inform you all that I have received the grant yesterday (Sorry for the delay in posting, as I was travelling yesterday). It was one of the happiest moments in my life to see that email alrert in my mobile. It was a direct grant for myself, my wife and my kid. Thank you all for your patience is responding to all my queries and the continuous support throughout this Journey. 

Regards,
Muru


----------



## vikaschandra

manmuru said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> I am delighted to inform you all that I have received the grant yesterday (Sorry for the delay in posting, as I was travelling yesterday). It was one of the happiest moments in my life to see that email alrert in my mobile. It was a direct grant for myself, my wife and my kid. Thank you all for your patience is responding to all my queries and the continuous support throughout this Journey.
> 
> Regards,
> Muru



Congratulations Muru great news... Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## alexdegzy

Congrats Muru. Btw, pls could you enlighten on the meaning of 'direct grant'? Are there any differences in the grants given? .


----------



## GusbusZA

alexdegzy said:


> Congrats Muru. Btw, pls could you enlighten on the meaning of 'direct grant'? Are there any differences in the grants given? .



Direct grant just means that the CO didn't ask for any extra docs from you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cozmopravesh

manmuru said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> I am delighted to inform you all that I have received the grant yesterday (Sorry for the delay in posting, as I was travelling yesterday). It was one of the happiest moments in my life to see that email alrert in my mobile. It was a direct grant for myself, my wife and my kid. Thank you all for your patience is responding to all my queries and the continuous support throughout this Journey.
> 
> Regards,
> Muru



Congralutions Muru ... have a great future down under


----------



## naveenarja

Congrats Muru

Can you please share your details

Which code did u applied?
How many points have u got?
When did u files EOI
When did u got invite
When did u applied for visa with fee
When did u got grant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manmuru

Thanks naveenarja. The details are already updated in my signature.

Which code did u applied? - 261111 ICT BA
How many points have u got? - 65
When did u files EOI - 02-Feb-16
When did u got invite - 17-Feb-16
When did u applied for visa with fee - 25-Feb-16
When did u got grant - 19-Mar-16



naveenarja said:


> Congrats Muru
> 
> Can you please share your details
> 
> Which code did u applied?
> How many points have u got?
> When did u files EOI
> When did u got invite
> When did u applied for visa with fee
> When did u got grant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manmuru

Thanks cozmopravesh!



cozmopravesh said:


> Congralutions Muru ... have a great future down under


----------



## Ashish_2574

Congrats Muru. Happy for you.

All, I have applied for UK PCC online and it's been more than week now and haven't heard anything from them. Even my endorser didn't get any email from UK authority.

Had anyone done UK PCC and knows how many days it take to get PCC from them?

Also has anyone who lodged application in first week March received CO contact?

Regards,


----------



## nandyyy

Ashish_2574 said:


> Congrats Muru. Happy for you.
> 
> All, I have applied for UK PCC online and it's been more than week now and haven't heard anything from them. Even my endorser didn't get any email from UK authority.
> 
> Had anyone done UK PCC and knows how many days it take to get PCC from them?
> 
> Also has anyone who lodged application in first week March received CO contact?
> 
> Regards,



Hi Ashish,

It took 3 weeks (10 days for the Pcc and a week time for the postal) for me when I applied for my uk Pcc, it was a normal application. But my husband received it in a week time as he applied for a premium one.


----------



## Ashish_2574

Thanks Nandy for the response. I will wait for another week before I will contact them.


----------



## bharathi039

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi Bharathi,
> 
> Congrats that you got the grant.
> 
> What is Req comp in your timeline?


Hi Vardhan,

Its the date on which I uploaded all required docs and clicked 'Request complete' button in immiaccount. 

I claimed 5 points for my overseas employment!


----------



## Vakymy

Where do you upload passport size photos? Done with documents awaiting PCC for me and spouse. Also trying to merge the PDFs of form 80


----------



## PK1986

*Awaiting CO for 189*

EOI received: 18 Dec 2015
Visa submitted: 27 Feb 2016
Medical: 11 mar 2016
CO: Awaiting :fingerscrossed:


Any idea on the approx date to get CO assigned and Grant of Visa?

Thanks
PK


----------



## amitanshu

Hi Expat's 

Could someone please shed some light on how to contact *GSM Adelaide office.*

I have been allocated a CO and the last update happened to be was on March 02. The request was to undertake the medical examination, which I completed on March 03 and clicked on '*Request complete*' button in immiaccount. 

I need to contact them to see what's happening with my visa application.


Regards,
Amit


----------



## vikaschandra

amitanshu said:


> Hi Expat's
> 
> Could someone please shed some light on how to contact *GSM Adelaide office.*
> 
> I have been allocated a CO and the last update happened to be was on March 02. The request was to undertake the medical examination, which I completed on March 03 and clicked on '*Request complete*' button in immiaccount.
> 
> I need to contact them to see what's happening with my visa application.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Amit



You can Reach them at +61 7 3136 7000


----------



## amitanshu

vikaschandra said:


> You can Reach them at +61 7 3136 7000


Thanks mate. Appreciate it. 

Regards,
Amit


----------



## deepakprasadp

Got my direct grant today 7:00 AM IST for me , my wife and kid March 21 2015.

Thanks all for your help.

Visa lodge date : Feb 28 2016
Anzsco code: 261313
Direct grant



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cozmopravesh

deepakprasadp said:


> Got my direct grant today 7:00 AM IST for me , my wife and kid March 21 2015.
> 
> Thanks all for your help.
> 
> Visa lodge date : Feb 28 2016
> Anzsco code: 261313
> Direct grant
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congratulation mate. have a great future down under


----------



## vikaschandra

deepakprasadp said:


> Got my direct grant today 7:00 AM IST for me , my wife and kid March 21 2015.
> 
> Thanks all for your help.
> 
> Visa lodge date : Feb 28 2016
> Anzsco code: 261313
> Direct grant
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations Deepak. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## bharathi039

Vakymy said:


> Where do you upload passport size photos? Done with documents awaiting PCC for me and spouse. Also trying to merge the PDFs of form 80


Upload it under 'Attach More docs' -> Photograph - Passport


----------



## andreyx108b

deepakprasadp said:


> Got my direct grant today 7:00 AM IST for me , my wife and kid March 21 2015. Thanks all for your help. Visa lodge date : Feb 28 2016 Anzsco code: 261313 Direct grant Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!!!


----------



## GusbusZA

deepakprasadp said:


> Got my direct grant today 7:00 AM IST for me , my wife and kid March 21 2015.
> 
> Thanks all for your help.
> 
> Visa lodge date : Feb 28 2016
> Anzsco code: 261313
> Direct grant
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_Aus

*Wait Continues*

40 Days Gone and Still Counting

wait Continues for another fortnight as big long weekend approaches

https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/public-holidays-australia


:juggle:


----------



## badboy0711

I wonder whether the visa grant is based on the occupation.


----------



## naveenarja

deepakprasadp said:


> Got my direct grant today 7:00 AM IST for me , my wife and kid March 21 2015.
> 
> Thanks all for your help.
> 
> Visa lodge date : Feb 28 2016
> Anzsco code: 261313
> Direct grant
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congrats Deepak... Wish you and your family a grand access and happy life ahead 


Can you update how many points have u claimed?

Have you claimed partner skills too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prasanna.nagaraja

msr83 said:


> This thread is created to bring in those who are launching visa in 2016.:juggle:


I have lodged for Visa and completed my PCC and medicals, case officer assigned. I have a query to upload Employment evidence on a company letter head with 5 roles that was held etc.

I have already uploaded my service letters from all of my previous orgs which is on the letter heads but has only one role that I held in that company.

Please suggest what is exactly required?



189 | ICT BA | PTE 73+ | EOI: 65 points | Invited | Visa Lodged: Feb-2016 | CO: March-2016 | Meds & Form80: March-2016 |


----------



## rocky1977

Hi All,
Today morning i have been contacted by the CO and he has asked for the form 80 for me and my wife. can anyone one if this form needs to be filled printed and signed and then scanned back to be uploaded.
should i be sending the form by email only to the email mentioned in the letter or should i upload it on the immigr website. ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## naveenarja

rocky1977 said:


> Hi All,
> Today morning i have been contacted by the CO and he has asked for the form 80 for me and my wife. can anyone one if this form needs to be filled printed and signed and then scanned back to be uploaded.
> should i be sending the form by email only to the email mentioned in the letter or should i upload it on the immigr website. ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hi Rocky..

I have created form 80 and signed and scanned and uploaded in immi account at the time of visa lodging itself .. This is part of personal character declaration section and form 80 and PCC are the require documents there ... 
But it's not must for all... At times CO asks for the same and there are cases where grant is received without form 80 even

Hence let other forum members answer the right manner after CO requests (I didn't reached that stage and I am also looking forward for the right answer for your query )

But for all new guys ... Let's prepare that form upfront and upload upfront at the time of visa lodging 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenarja

Also plz clarify whether the status in IMMI account changes when CO Is assigned?

Because I heard the status showing as "application received" for many days for few guys 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marli15

naveenarja said:


> Also plz clarify whether the status in IMMI account changes when CO Is assigned?
> 
> Because I heard the status showing as "application received" for many days for few guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I am not wrong, the status in IMMI should change to "Assessment in Progress" when CO is assigned or no status change at all. My IMMI account is still showing "Application Received". :hurt:


----------



## vikaschandra

rocky1977 said:


> Hi All,
> Today morning i have been contacted by the CO and he has asked for the form 80 for me and my wife. can anyone one if this form needs to be filled printed and signed and then scanned back to be uploaded.
> should i be sending the form by email only to the email mentioned in the letter or should i upload it on the immigr website. ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You can choose either medium of filling the form either Handwrite it, scan it and upload or typewrite it online, print the last page sign on it scan it and insert the last page back again with the rest of the form and save it to be uploaded to the immi account. (use pdf professional, foxit etc.)

Upload it to the Immi account under each applicant and click information provided button also If the CO has requested to send it via email do that as well.


----------



## GusbusZA

This might help  from immi website



naveenarja said:


> Also plz clarify whether the status in IMMI account changes when CO Is assigned?
> 
> Because I heard the status showing as "application received" for many days for few guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulraju2008

badboy0711 said:


> I wonder whether the visa grant is based on the occupation.


Not likely. Ideally it shouldn't be because the fees are the same for occupations so each application should get the same priority. From what I've seen from people's signatures it looks like for people applying after Jan-2016, the CO gets assigned after exactly 15 days and checks if any documents are missing and asks for the missing ones. If everything is uploaded then direct grant. If something is missing then CO comes back to the case exactly 1 month from when you clicked 'information provided'. But this 1 month trend is not always consistent but the 2 weeks one is.


----------



## vikaschandra

badboy0711 said:


> I wonder whether the visa grant is based on the occupation.


No it is not based on the occupation


----------



## vikaschandra

Prasanna.nagaraja said:


> I have lodged for Visa and completed my PCC and medicals, case officer assigned. I have a query to upload Employment evidence on a company letter head with 5 roles that was held etc.
> 
> I have already uploaded my service letters from all of my previous orgs which is on the letter heads but has only one role that I held in that company.
> 
> Please suggest what is exactly required?
> 
> 
> 
> 189 | ICT BA | PTE 73+ | EOI: 65 points | Invited | Visa Lodged: Feb-2016 | CO: March-2016 | Meds & Form80: March-2016 |


can you state exactly what the CO has requested for? you can put the excerpt from the CO request for us to advise.


----------



## vikaschandra

naveenarja said:


> Also plz clarify whether the status in IMMI account changes when CO Is assigned?
> 
> Because I heard the status showing as "application received" for many days for few guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes if the CO requests for additional information the status would change to "Information Required" 

this might not happen immediately due to some system glitch but eventually you would see the change in status and it will remain until you furnish the documents.


----------



## Prasanna.nagaraja

vikaschandra said:


> can you state exactly what the CO has requested for? you can put the excerpt from the CO request for us to advise.


Sure, here it is...

Evidence of employment
Work references that include a duty statement.

Evidence of employment
The evidence you have provided contains insufficient information about your employment
claims. Please provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the
date of invitation.
Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
● employment references
● contracts
● pay slips
● tax returns
● group certificates
● superannuation information
Employment references should meet the following requirements:
● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed
or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature
will not be accepted.
● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
letter.
● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five (5) duties undertaken,
and the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for
example, research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties
undertaken (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk).


----------



## GusbusZA

rahulraju2008 said:


> Not likely. Ideally it shouldn't be because the fees are the same for occupations so each application should get the same priority. From what I've seen from people's signatures it looks like for people applying after Jan-2016, the CO gets assigned after exactly 15 days and checks if any documents are missing and asks for the missing ones. If everything is uploaded then direct grant. If something is missing then CO comes back to the case exactly 1 month from when you clicked 'information provided'. But this 1 month trend is not always consistent but the 2 weeks one is.



Yeah for some lucky souls this seems to be the time, I've been waiting since 13 Jan and we haven't heard anything. Not sure how it works


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alhad

rahulraju2008 said:


> Not likely. Ideally it shouldn't be because the fees are the same for occupations so each application should get the same priority. From what I've seen from people's signatures it looks like for people applying after Jan-2016, the CO gets assigned after exactly 15 days and checks if any documents are missing and asks for the missing ones. If everything is uploaded then direct grant. If something is missing then CO comes back to the case exactly 1 month from when you clicked 'information provided'. But this 1 month trend is not always consistent but the 2 weeks one is.


Hi Rahul,

Well, not really, I think.
I had logged on 10th Feb and had CO contact on 7th March, nearly a month.
What I gather from the forum, they have their own style of working. One thing is sure, direct grant does not mean an automated grant. CO does get involve in any case. If all well, direct grant. If info is required then CO asks. Also, yes what you say is correct; it is not necessary that CO takes a month to get back even if the info requested was provided earlier. There have been cases where post info requested, people have received grant within 10 to 20 days.

Cheers,
A


----------



## Learn

Hi All,

I have applied 189 visa through agent.
Is there any means by which I can see immi account by myself? 
he wont provide the credentials if I ask him.
Please help
Thanks


----------



## rahulraju2008

Alhad said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> Well, not really, I think.
> I had logged on 10th Feb and had CO contact on 7th March, nearly a month.
> What I gather from the forum, they have their own style of working. One thing is sure, direct grant does not mean an automated grant. CO does get involve in any case. If all well, direct grant. If info is required then CO asks. Also, yes what you say is correct; it is not necessary that CO takes a month to get back even if the info requested was provided earlier. There have been cases where post info requested, people have received grant within 10 to 20 days.
> 
> Cheers,
> A


Alhad, 

Agree with you, there is a lot of variations because as they say 'each case is unique' . I was just speculating. Maybe more of optimism.  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alhad

Ashish_2574 said:


> Congrats Muru. Happy for you.
> 
> All, I have applied for UK PCC online and it's been more than week now and haven't heard anything from them. Even my endorser didn't get any email from UK authority.
> 
> Had anyone done UK PCC and knows how many days it take to get PCC from them?
> 
> Also has anyone who lodged application in first week March received CO contact?
> 
> Regards,


Hi Anish,

I had ordered my UK PCC by 'free' service - standard airmail post on 13th Jan. The post never arrived and I contacted local post office a few times in vain. Finally I ordered another copy by courier and got it within 4 days. 
Please note that they do not post additional copy after 3 months of initial application. You need to reapply for the certificate then.

Hope this helps!

Cheers,
A


----------



## Alhad

PK1986 said:


> EOI received: 18 Dec 2015
> Visa submitted: 27 Feb 2016
> Medical: 11 mar 2016
> CO: Awaiting :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> Any idea on the approx date to get CO assigned and Grant of Visa?
> 
> Thanks
> PK


Hi PK,

Give it anytime between 15 days to a month for CO to get allocated. If no extra documents requested, then you may get direct grant within 45 days max. And I hope you do!

Cheers,
A


----------



## Alhad

auseager said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have filed my 190 visa. While filling the application I have done three mistakes.
> 1. Pte examination date is incorrect in EOI but I have given correct date in the visa application.
> 2. I have given university name instead of college name.
> 
> Please let me know if this will be a problem.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Auseager,

I read somewhere in the forum, that there is some 'correction form' available that you need to use to update about any corrections. Maybe worth searching for it!

Cheers,
A


----------



## naveenarja

Check 1023 form once


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shabdullah

after you login, in the left menu find 'Update us' link... then click on 'Notification of incorrect answer(s)' ... fill it up and submit right there, no need to email or attach additional form... this is replacement of form 1023



Alhad said:


> Hi Auseager,
> 
> I read somewhere in the forum, that there is some 'correction form' available that you need to use to update about any corrections. Maybe worth searching for it!
> 
> Cheers,
> A


----------



## vikaschandra

Learn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied 189 visa through agent.
> Is there any means by which I can see immi account by myself?
> he wont provide the credentials if I ask him.
> Please help
> Thanks


Yes you can create a new immi account and import your application using the TRN number provided on your application. 

Refer to the links below
Create Immi Account

https://www.border.gov.au/immiaccount

How to create Immi Account (Step by Step process)

https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/create_new_application_individual.pdf

Make sure that after you import the application to immiaccount you do not do any uploads from your side. just be a spectator to your application (login -> View -> logout)


----------



## Parampreet Gill

I have applied for visa 189 and given my medical in November 2015. For how long I have to wait for my visa?


----------



## andreyx108b

Parampreet Gill said:


> I have applied for visa 189 and given my medical in November 2015. For how long I have to wait for my visa?



Check in the tracker, it gives good info.


----------



## Ashish_2574

Alhad said:


> Hi Anish,
> 
> I had ordered my UK PCC by 'free' service - standard airmail post on 13th Jan. The post never arrived and I contacted local post office a few times in vain. Finally I ordered another copy by courier and got it within 4 days.
> Please note that they do not post additional copy after 3 months of initial application. You need to reapply for the certificate then.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Cheers,
> A


Thanks Alhad for the update. I am just hoping post(mail) reach properly. Do they inform us once they send certificate by post? and will they provide any tracking number?

I had bad experience of not getting post from UK in past so keeping fingers crossed.

regards,


----------



## simon.ghosh

Wondering why so many cases pending "after CO contact", with Adelaide team?


----------



## Robi.bd

Vardhan16 said:


> How many years you claimed for experience?


8yrs.


----------



## GusbusZA

Parampreet Gill said:


> I have applied for visa 189 and given my medical in November 2015. For how long I have to wait for my visa?



I think it's valid for 12 months if I remember correctly - sorry misread your question - when did you lodge your visa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alhad

Ashish_2574 said:


> Thanks Alhad for the update. I am just hoping post(mail) reach properly. Do they inform us once they send certificate by post? and will they provide any tracking number?
> 
> I had bad experience of not getting post from UK in past so keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> regards,


Hi Ashish,

Nope, they don't. But you can send them an email to know the status and when they posted it. For standard service, there is no way to track. I was in the same trap and hoped for it to reach. I gave it more than a month. Never arrived. You may get CO contact soon and he/she will ask for PCC. If its okay with you, you can order another copy. There is also another registered post service, that you can also track. That won't cost you so much. 6 pounds for additional certificate, 2.5 pounds for credit card processing fee and 9 pounds for delivery. I would strongly recommend this option. This takes some 10-15 days to arrive plus as I mentioned, you can track the post.

Cheers,
A


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Hi guys, can you please shed some light on the resumè part required for 190 (ss)

Since I am in Australia I was doing odd jobs including security. Should I mebtion all of this in my updated resumé? 



Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## KV1990

I received my grant today at 12pm IST.

I am a single applicant and did not claim points for employment.

Visa lodged : 02/02/2016
CO Contact for additional Info(PCC, Medical and Form 80) : 15/02/2016
Information Provided : 01/03/2016
Visa Grant Letter Received : 21/03/2016

Thank you everyone in this forum for guiding me throughout the PR process. All the best guys! hope you all get ur grants soon!!


----------



## andreyx108b

KV1990 said:


> I received my grant today at 12pm IST. I am a single applicant and did not claim points for employment. Visa lodged : 02/02/2016 CO Contact for additional Info(PCC, Medical and Form 80) : 15/02/2016 Information Provided : 01/03/2016 Visa Grant Letter Received : 21/03/2016 Thank you everyone in this forum for guiding me throughout the PR process. All the best guys! hope you all get ur grants soon!!


Congrats!!


----------



## realwizard

Prasanna.nagaraja said:


> Sure, here it is...
> 
> Evidence of employment
> Work references that include a duty statement.
> 
> Evidence of employment
> The evidence you have provided contains insufficient information about your employment
> claims. Please provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the
> date of invitation.
> Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
> ● employment references
> ● contracts
> ● pay slips
> ● tax returns
> ● group certificates
> ● superannuation information
> Employment references should meet the following requirements:
> ● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
> ● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
> numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
> ● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed
> or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature
> will not be accepted.
> ● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
> letter.
> ● *The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
> whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five (5) duties undertaken,
> and the salary earned* - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for
> example, research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties
> undertaken (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk).


What this says is that each of your work reference letters should satisfy the above criteria, including showing at least five duties undertaken. Do your existing references show that?

Additionally, you may consider uploading extra documents mentioned in the first list.


----------



## vikaschandra

Prasanna.nagaraja said:


> Sure, here it is...
> 
> Evidence of employment
> Work references that include a duty statement.
> 
> Evidence of employment
> The evidence you have provided contains insufficient information about your employment
> claims. Please provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the
> date of invitation.
> Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
> ● employment references
> ● contracts
> ● pay slips
> ● tax returns
> ● group certificates
> ● superannuation information
> Employment references should meet the following requirements:
> ● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
> ● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
> numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
> ● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed
> or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature
> will not be accepted.
> ● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
> letter.
> ● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
> whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five (5) duties undertaken,
> and the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for
> example, research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties
> undertaken (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk).


Prassana what are the documents that you had uploaded to the immiaccount? did you not upload the Certificate of experience which had your detailed Job Description (the one used for ACS Assessment) + you need to upload more supporting documents (like offer letter, relieving letter, any promotion letters, recommendations, Pay slips etc.)

further at this point since the CO is requesting for additional supporting documents try and get a new COE from your HR if they are ready to give if not then request your manager to prepare a stat declaration for you. As it is mentioned all has to be done on the letter head. if not then make sure you attach a business card of your manager along with the stat declaration which has contact details.


----------



## Ashish_2574

Alhad said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> Nope, they don't. But you can send them an email to know the status and when they posted it. For standard service, there is no way to track. I was in the same trap and hoped for it to reach. I gave it more than a month. Never arrived. You may get CO contact soon and he/she will ask for PCC. If its okay with you, you can order another copy. There is also another registered post service, that you can also track. That won't cost you so much. 6 pounds for additional certificate, 2.5 pounds for credit card processing fee and 9 pounds for delivery. I would strongly recommend this option. This takes some 10-15 days to arrive plus as I mentioned, you can track the post.
> 
> Cheers,
> A


Thanks.

I have sent them email now. I will wait for their updates and if requires, will apply for enhanced delivery option next week.

Regards


----------



## vikaschandra

KV1990 said:


> I received my grant today at 12pm IST.
> 
> I am a single applicant and did not claim points for employment.
> 
> Visa lodged : 02/02/2016
> CO Contact for additional Info(PCC, Medical and Form 80) : 15/02/2016
> Information Provided : 01/03/2016
> Visa Grant Letter Received : 21/03/2016
> 
> Thank you everyone in this forum for guiding me throughout the PR process. All the best guys! hope you all get ur grants soon!!



Congratulations. Best wishes for future endeavors


----------



## JAN84

KV1990 said:


> I received my grant today at 12pm IST.
> 
> I am a single applicant and did not claim points for employment.
> 
> Visa lodged : 02/02/2016
> CO Contact for additional Info(PCC, Medical and Form 80) : 15/02/2016
> Information Provided : 01/03/2016
> Visa Grant Letter Received : 21/03/2016
> 
> Thank you everyone in this forum for guiding me throughout the PR process. All the best guys! hope you all get ur grants soon!!


Congrats..


----------



## GusbusZA

KV1990 said:


> I received my grant today at 12pm IST.
> 
> I am a single applicant and did not claim points for employment.
> 
> Visa lodged : 02/02/2016
> CO Contact for additional Info(PCC, Medical and Form 80) : 15/02/2016
> Information Provided : 01/03/2016
> Visa Grant Letter Received : 21/03/2016
> 
> Thank you everyone in this forum for guiding me throughout the PR process. All the best guys! hope you all get ur grants soon!!



Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveenarja

Congrats KV


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mann1

KV1990 said:


> I received my grant today at 12pm IST.
> 
> I am a single applicant and did not claim points for employment.
> 
> Visa lodged : 02/02/2016
> CO Contact for additional Info(PCC, Medical and Form 80) : 15/02/2016
> Information Provided : 01/03/2016
> Visa Grant Letter Received : 21/03/2016
> 
> Thank you everyone in this forum for guiding me throughout the PR process. All the best guys! hope you all get ur grants soon!!



May I know what was your occupation or code. . Lodgement date is 6 feb and co contact 3 March. I provide my required document on 12 March. Any idea how much time it can take now. I didn't claim any employment point.


----------



## GusbusZA

rahulnair said:


> There is no point calling them... Leave alone twice within such a short duration of filling your visa. You should wait atleast till 90 days which is the normal SLA as a matter of principle. Nothing stops you from calling but please note there are people who have lodged earlier than you and are still awaiting their grants!


Hi Rahal

Have you heard any thing from a CO as of yet? I see we have similar timelines


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

All,

After logging onto eMedical site when I check my status against my HAP ID - it says below
_
Health Case Status
This health case was submitted to DIBP on 21 Mar 2016._

How do I know - whether any more tests required or not?

Thanks!


----------



## karthikeyan01

Hi Friends,

Once Emp Vertification done(Got call from Indian Australian Embassy).

How long (on average) it takes for the visa grant.

Any clues.

Thanks
Karthik



EOI Submitted: 27-9-2015 
Invited: 8-1-2016 
Visa Submitted : 5-2-2016 
Uploaded all Docs 5-2-2016 
Medics, PCC, Form 80: 22-02-2016
Emp Vertificationt: 29-03-2016 
Visa Grant: xx-xx-xxxx
IED:xx-xx-xxxx


----------



## cozmopravesh

karthikeyan01 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Once Emp Vertification done(Got call from Indian Australian Embassy).
> 
> How long (on average) it takes for the visa grant.
> 
> Any clues.
> 
> Thanks
> Karthik
> 
> 
> 
> EOI Submitted: 27-9-2015
> Invited: 8-1-2016
> Visa Submitted : 5-2-2016
> Uploaded all Docs 5-2-2016
> Medics, PCC, Form 80: 22-02-2016
> Emp Vertificationt: 29-03-2016
> Visa Grant: xx-xx-xxxx
> IED:xx-xx-xxxx



Few got grant next day after verification call..... some get in a week or so .... some waiting for a months or so.

In a nutshell, Do not DARE to predict DIBP.

All the best mate


----------



## Vardhan16

KV1990 said:


> I received my grant today at 12pm IST.
> 
> I am a single applicant and did not claim points for employment.
> 
> Visa lodged : 02/02/2016
> CO Contact for additional Info(PCC, Medical and Form 80) : 15/02/2016
> Information Provided : 01/03/2016
> Visa Grant Letter Received : 21/03/2016
> 
> Thank you everyone in this forum for guiding me throughout the PR process. All the best guys! hope you all get ur grants soon!!



Hi mate, 

Congrats on your grant and happy to hear this news. 

I have lodged visa on Jan 29th for 261311 and hoping to get grant by this week. 
very much tensed though.:fingerscrossed::confused2:


----------



## mandeepsapal

andreyx108b said:


> They verify all, including what do you do, thing you use, duration, sometimes ask about compensation, who works above you - pretty much all to make sure your employment is genuine.


Few queries.

1. When actually the verification happens after the CO allotment?

2. To whom they verify from .. Is that from supervisor/reporting Manager , HR or a candidate itself ?.. 

3. What is the mode of verification is that via email or phone call or both.

4. What can we do proactively to have a smooth verification.

Please suggest.


----------



## andreyx108b

mandeepsapal said:


> Few queries. 1. When actually the verification happens after the CO allotment? 2. To whom they verify from .. Is that from supervisor/reporting Manager , HR or a candidate itself ?.. 3. What is the mode of verification is that via email or phone call or both. 4. What can we do proactively to have a smooth verification. Please suggest.


1. At any stage 

2. Any of these

3. Any of these

4. Submit as much docs as possible up front. Be honest in your application.


----------



## mandeepsapal

andreyx108b said:


> They verify all, including what do you do, thing you use, duration, sometimes ask about compensation, who works above you - pretty much all to make sure your employment is genuine.


Few queries.

1. When actually the verification happens after the CO allotment?

2. To whom they verify from .. Is that from supervisor/reporting Manager , HR or a candidate itself ?.. 

3. What is the mode of verification is that via email or phone call or both.

4. What can we do proactively to have a smooth verification.

Please suggest.


----------



## Vardhan16

mandeepsapal said:


> Few queries.
> 
> 1. When actually the verification happens after the CO allotment?
> 
> 2. To whom they verify from .. Is that from supervisor/reporting Manager , HR or a candidate itself ?..
> 
> 3. What is the mode of verification is that via email or phone call or both.
> 
> 4. What can we do proactively to have a smooth verification.
> 
> Please suggest.



Hi mandeep,

The verification can be done either through phone / email. They can contact either supervisor / HR. We cannot predict DIBP and it depends entirely on case officer.


----------



## mandeepsapal

andreyx108b said:


> They verify all, including what do you do, thing you use, duration, sometimes ask about compensation, who works above you - pretty much all to make sure your employment is genuine.


Few queries.

1. When actually the verification happens after the CO allotment?

2. To whom they verify from .. Is that from supervisor/reporting Manager , HR or a candidate itself ?.. 

3. What is the mode of verification,is that via email or phone call or both.

4. What can we do proactively to have a smooth verification.

Please suggest.


----------



## kawal_547

mandeepsapal said:


> Few queries.
> 
> 1. When actually the verification happens after the CO allotment?
> 
> 2. To whom they verify from .. Is that from supervisor/reporting Manager , HR or a candidate itself ?..
> 
> 3. What is the mode of verification,is that via email or phone call or both.
> 
> 4. What can we do proactively to have a smooth verification.
> 
> Please suggest.


Mandeep,

Verification is not bound by any step like post CO allocation or with any time-frame.

Ofcourse, employment verification is asked by the CO allocated to the concerned(their) consulate of the country of the applicant,

However, nobody knows when the CO is allocated unless CO proactively tells about handling your case via an email but then may be he/she has asked for verification before emailing you or might ask post that or might not even ask at all.

Employment verification is entirely case officer dependant, have seen exactly similar cases where grant was given within 10 days of visa lodgement, & seen a case where grant was given post few months after visa lodgment, & in both cases no verification happened, but both cases claimed max points of employment.

Also, seen many similar cases where grant was given in 3-5 month where verification happened.

Verification can happen by calling the company or the contact given by the application of his supervisor.

Verification also happens by a call made to the applicant himself.

Verification happens via email to the H.R. or reporting manager(usually post calling them) with a particular format of questionnaire to be answered.

Also, even physical verification happens in few cases where the embassy guy will visit your office to meet the applicant in person.

its all case officer specific & is NOT told by the CO before hand & no one can predict it.

Hope, it answers your queries.


----------



## dkmahajan

Hi,

I was working with one of the renowned multinational company in India for good 8 years. During that period was deputed at client locations for couple of times (at UK-2years, at Ireland-2years).

Company provided me with the reference letter but as per ACS guidelines they have not mentioned my foreign deputation in it.

I have checked from my side but found no documents which proves i was deputed at those locations e.g. Payslips, deputation letter etc.

1. Will you please guide me what other documents will satisfy and will prove to ACS that i was deputed to those location.

Also as per ACS guidelines I checked with my manager and he is ready to sign statutory declaration for me.

2. Will it be sufficient if my manager declares in statutory declaration about my foreign deputations? Or i still need to provide any supporting documents with it as well?


Awaiting your guidance on the same.

Sincerely,
Deepak


----------



## kawal_547

dkmahajan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was working with one of the renowned multinational company in India for good 8 years. During that period was deputed at client locations for couple of times (at UK-2years, at Ireland-2years).
> 
> Company provided me with the reference letter but as per ACS guidelines they have not mentioned my foreign deputation in it.
> 
> I have checked from my side but found no documents which proves i was deputed at those locations e.g. Payslips, deputation letter etc.
> 
> 1. Will you please guide me what other documents will satisfy and will prove to ACS that i was deputed to those location.
> 
> Also as per ACS guidelines I checked with my manager and he is ready to sign statutory declaration for me.
> 
> 2. Will it be sufficient if my manager declares in statutory declaration about my foreign deputations? Or i still need to provide any supporting documents with it as well?
> 
> Awaiting your guidance on the same.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Deepak


Deepak,

ACS just sees your work experience and your roles n resp to check the profile you are/were working upon.

They have nothing to do with your deputations.

8 years in single company, within these 8 years you worked in Andaman or Iceland it doesn't matter.

All matters is complete 8 years endorsed by the company that you were on their pay roles and not on anybody's else which diverts your work exp to other company.

However post the invite and when you file your visa, you might need PCC for these countries as you stayed more than a year in those locations.

Hope all will agree with my answer and it solves your query too.


----------



## Ashish_2574

kawal_547 said:


> Deepak,
> 
> ACS just sees your work experience and your roles n resp to check the profile you are/were working upon.
> 
> They have nothing to do with your deputations.
> 
> 8 years in single company, within these 8 years you worked in Andaman or Iceland it doesn't matter.
> 
> All matters is complete 8 years endorsed by the company that you were on their pay roles and not on anybody's else which diverts your work exp to other company.
> 
> However post the invite and when you file your visa, you might need PCC for these countries as you stayed more than a year in those locations.
> 
> Hope all will agree with my answer and it solves your query too.


I am agree and went ahead with this assumption. I hope this won't cause any issue in my application.

Regards


----------



## KV1990

Mann1 said:


> May I know what was your occupation or code. . Lodgement date is 6 feb and co contact 3 March. I provide my required document on 12 March. Any idea how much time it can take now. I didn't claim any employment point.


 I applied under ANZSCO 261313 Software Engineer. I got my CO contact after 15 days of visa application date and my grant after 20 days since information provided(35 days after CO contact). It's hard to predict anyone's wait since it's based on luck mostly in my opinion. I hope you will get your grant soon. All the best!!


----------



## KV1990

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Congrats on your grant and happy to hear this news.
> 
> I have lodged visa on Jan 29th for 261311 and hoping to get grant by this week.
> very much tensed though.:fingerscrossed::confused2:


Adelaide was processing office for me. I hope you and other guys who are eagerly waiting for their grants get it soon. All the best!!


----------



## Harsha_8604

Hi friends,

Good morning! Anyone who has lodged 189 around 10 March 2016 been allocated a CO? Just curious to know.

Can anyone suggest as how long it takes usually to get a CO assigned? 

Thank you!
H
PTE- 20 points
ACS Applied - 05 May 14, Au exp: 3+ (10 points).
Age and Degree : 45 points.
EOI 189(75) - 20 Feb 16.
Invitation - 189 - 09-Mar '16.
Visa Lodgement - 10 -Mar'16
Medicals attended - 19 March 16 
Docs Uploaded- 11-Mar'16.


----------



## Harsha_8604

Good morning! Anyone who has lodged 189 around 10 March 2016 been allocated a CO? Just curious to know.

Can anyone suggest as how long it takes usually to get a CO assigned? 

Thank you!
H
PTE- 20 points
ACS Applied - 05 May 14, Au exp: 3+ (10 points).
Age and Degree : 45 points.
EOI 189(75) - 20 Feb 16.
Invitation - 189 - 09-Mar '16.
Visa Lodgement - 10 -Mar'16
Medicals attended - 19 March 16 
Docs Uploaded- 11-Mar'16.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jamis

Not yet, I lodged 9th March.



Harsha_8604 said:


> Good morning! Anyone who has lodged 189 around 10 March 2016 been allocated a CO? Just curious to know.
> 
> Can anyone suggest as how long it takes usually to get a CO assigned?
> 
> Thank you!
> H
> PTE- 20 points
> ACS Applied - 05 May 14, Au exp: 3+ (10 points).
> Age and Degree : 45 points.
> EOI 189(75) - 20 Feb 16.
> Invitation - 189 - 09-Mar '16.
> Visa Lodgement - 10 -Mar'16
> Medicals attended - 19 March 16
> Docs Uploaded- 11-Mar'16.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## naveenarja

jamis said:


> Not yet, I lodged 9th March.


[/QUOTE]


I have submitted on 13th March ... Still no contact and updates 
Submitted PCC and Medicals on 19th March (upfront)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

I have submitted on 13th March ... Still no contact and updates 
Submitted PCC and Medicals on 19th March (upfront)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


Too early! 

2-6 weeks on average mate


----------



## biomedicalengineer

Hi 
If somebody can help me with little query, I was contacted by CO today (meaning got a email today that case officer is allocated to my visa application) after lodging 190 visa. What does even CO contact means, because i wasn't asked to submit any other documents. Why i didn't get a Direct Grant?.
Thanks in advance


----------



## rahulraju2008

From the tracker it doesn't look like anyone in from March-2016 have got any CO contact though most people seem to have uploaded all docs. 

Folks, request you all to update the tracker if not already done:
https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189

andreyx108b, I must say your tracker is very useful.


----------



## rahulraju2008

biomedicalengineer said:


> Hi
> If somebody can help me with little query, I was contacted by CO today (meaning got a email today that case officer is allocated to my visa application) after lodging 190 visa. What does even CO contact means, because i wasn't asked to submit any other documents. Why i didn't get a Direct Grant?.
> Thanks in advance


CO contact means a Case Officer will email you for additional docs/Medicals/Police Clearance or anything of the sort if he/she finds anything missing or feels that something additional is required. 

No one can predict why some people get direct grants while others have to wait even after submitting all the required documents. If you have submitted all the required documents/medicals/PCCs then you still stand a chance to get direct grant.


----------



## v_2jsin

Finally !! Got the Golden email of GRANT for me, wife and my two kidos .. !! 

This has been a very emotional / struggling journey for us as we started this process way back in 2008 by applying for Sub class 176 but, after 7 years became victim of Cap & Cease....It was disheartening but one should never give up. Started process again in Oct '15 and Here we go !! Bingo ... 

I would like to sincerely thanks Vikas who helped me immensely during this whole process. He is more than a brother to me and we will surely be seen together on Aussie land on a beer island  .... Also, Thanks to Andrey for his valuable inputs. Below timelines for people who cannot see signature on phone 

Visa Lodged : 4th Feb '16 
===================
189 - ICT Business Analyst
EOI Submitted - 13th Jan '16 -80 Points
Invite - 22nd Jan '16
All docs uploaded / PCC / Medicals - 5th Feb '16. 
CO Allocated : 15th Feb '16 (Asked for PTE Scores access and Medicals of Baby)
Requested Information Provided : 18th Feb '16
Both Current & Previous Employer Verification completed/responded to DIBP : 10th Mar '16 
Grant - 22nd Mar '16 
IED - 6th Feb '2017


----------



## ZAQ1983

andreyx108b said:


> I have submitted on 13th March ... Still no contact and updates
> Submitted PCC and Medicals on 19th March (upfront)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Too early! 

2-6 weeks on average mate [/QUOTE]

I submitted mine in 7/march . Still no updates . A lot of scenario s come in my mind.


----------



## GusbusZA

v_2jsin said:


> Finally !! Got the Golden email of GRANT for me, wife and my two kidos .. !!
> 
> This has been a very emotional / struggling journey for us as we started this process way back in 2008 by applying for Sub class 176 but, after 7 years became victim of Cap & Cease....It was disheartening but one should never give up. Started process again in Oct '15 and Here we go !! Bingo ...
> 
> I would like to sincerely thanks Vikas who helped me immensely during this whole process. He is more than a brother to me and we will surely be seen together on Aussie land on a beer island  .... Also, Thanks to Andrey for his valuable inputs. Below timelines for people who cannot see signature on phone
> 
> Visa Lodged : 4th Feb '16
> ===================
> 189 - ICT Business Analyst
> EOI Submitted - 13th Jan '16 -80 Points
> Invite - 22nd Jan '16
> All docs uploaded / PCC / Medicals - 5th Feb '16.
> CO Allocated : 15th Feb '16 (Asked for PTE Scores access and Medicals of Baby)
> Requested Information Provided : 18th Feb '16
> Both Current & Previous Employer Verification completed/responded to DIBP : 10th Mar '16
> Grant - 22nd Mar '16
> IED - 6th Feb '2017



Congrats! 

What time did you get the mail?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v_2jsin

9.30 AM Adelaide Time


----------



## virubaps1

Harsha_8604 said:


> Good morning! Anyone who has lodged 189 around 10 March 2016 been allocated a CO? Just curious to know.
> 
> Can anyone suggest as how long it takes usually to get a CO assigned?
> 
> Thank you!
> H
> PTE- 20 points
> ACS Applied - 05 May 14, Au exp: 3+ (10 points).
> Age and Degree : 45 points.
> EOI 189(75) - 20 Feb 16.
> Invitation - 189 - 09-Mar '16.
> Visa Lodgement - 10 -Mar'16
> Medicals attended - 19 March 16
> Docs Uploaded- 11-Mar'16.


[/QUOTE]

Applied on 9th march.. no news. Uploaded all docs...


----------



## marli15

Harsha_8604 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Good morning! Anyone who has lodged 189 around 10 March 2016 been allocated a CO? Just curious to know.
> 
> Can anyone suggest as how long it takes usually to get a CO assigned?
> 
> Thank you!
> H
> PTE- 20 points
> ACS Applied - 05 May 14, Au exp: 3+ (10 points).
> Age and Degree : 45 points.
> EOI 189(75) - 20 Feb 16.
> Invitation - 189 - 09-Mar '16.
> Visa Lodgement - 10 -Mar'16
> Medicals attended - 19 March 16
> Docs Uploaded- 11-Mar'16.


Lodged on the 26th of February. Front loaded all documents. No news yet.


----------



## theskyisalive

...meanwhile another week in progress and the wait continues, 48 days since CO contact and counting! As per immitracker estimator another 20 days at average for the golden email.


----------



## vish1985

marli15 said:


> Lodged on the 26th of February. Front loaded all documents. No news yet.


Please see my timeline, i lodged on 28th and i had co contact, if your docs are sufficient for CO, they may already started assessment.Check with your employers if you claimed points


----------



## kevin_acct

Hello guys. I just received a verification call from australian embassy. They asked about my qualifications, job etc. I however could not give my 100%, but i have answered all their questions and verified all the details i have provided in my application. But honestly i was panicked because i didnt expect that call. After that they called the refrence which I have provided. They asked few things again. 

Is there anything to worry about.? Please reply. If anyone had earlier got verificatiom call please share your experience.

Thanks.
Code: 221111 General Accountant
NSW Visa 190 Lodge Date: 28-Jan-2016

Thanks.


----------



## marli15

Vyshak Anand said:


> Please see my timeline, i lodged on 28th and i had co contact, if your docs are sufficient for CO, they may already started assessment.Check with your employers if you claimed points


Thank you, Vyshak. I will check with my employer. 
All the best to you!


----------



## vikaschandra

kevin_acct said:


> Hello guys. I just received a verification call from australian embassy. They asked about my qualifications, job etc. I however could not give my 100%, but i have answered all their questions and verified all the details i have provided in my application. But honestly i was panicked because i didnt expect that call. After that they called the refrence which I have provided. They asked few things again.
> 
> Is there anything to worry about.? Please reply. If anyone had earlier got verificatiom call please share your experience.
> 
> Thanks.
> Code: 221111 General Accountant
> NSW Visa 190 Lodge Date: 28-Jan-2016
> 
> Thanks.


Kevin do not worry all will go well. Many have received personal verification calls and thereafter verification calls + Emails went to their managers/HR as well. If your manager/HR have given all positive response you need not worry...and wait for couple of weeks.


----------



## Romrio

I cannot believe I am writing this post after all this time!!!

yes, it's a *GRANT*!!!!!!!!!!

Received the beautiful golden application status change email this morning for myself and spouse. 

IED is 25th January 2017

Here's my complete timeline:

"| ANZSCO 233914 - Engineering Technologist |
09/12/2015: 189 EOI 60 points submitted (Self + Spouse)
08/01/2016: 189 EOI invited
16/01/2016: Visa application lodged 
18/01/2016: Uploaded most docs
22/01/2016: Completed Meds
01/02/2016: CO contact (request for PCC, Form 80, 1221)
28/02/2016: CO Request completed/Information provided
22/03/2016: Grant Received!!!

IED: 25/01/2017"


----------



## kevin_acct

Thanks Vikas.


----------



## naveenarja

GusbusZA said:


> Congrats!
> 
> What time did you get the mail?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congratulations ...

What is the mode of employment verification happened?
And how did you get to know on that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kumargaurav29

Hi All,
I have a doubt regarding my Visa Application. As requested by CO on 24th Feb 2016, I have uploaded all the remaining documents in my immi account for my PR application, only Medical and PCC documents are remaining. 
As I have requested to add my newly born daughter in my PR application on 9th March 2016, I am keeping hold on those documents so CO didn't grant PR directly to me without adding my daughter.
But till now I haven't got any response from the department regarding adding my baby.

Could anyone let me know that how much time they generally take to add new member in PR application. 
Also as I have provided all the documents apart from PCC and Medicals, So do I need to press "Information Provided" button in my immi account to proceed further?

Thanks,
Gaurav


----------



## stardustt07

FINALLY GOT MY GRANT YESSSSS

Applied 4th Feb
CO Contact 15th Feb
Information uploaded 15th Feb (they only requested for PTE score to be sent from website)
Visa grant 22nd Feb!!!

My CO was from GSM Adelaide and I applied onshore.

Best of luck to everyone still waiting!!!!! xx


----------



## JAN84

Romrio said:


> I cannot believe I am writing this post after all this time!!!
> 
> yes, it's a *GRANT*!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Received the beautiful golden application status change email this morning for myself and spouse.
> 
> IED is 25th January 2017
> 
> Here's my complete timeline:
> 
> "| ANZSCO 233914 - Engineering Technologist |
> 09/12/2015: 189 EOI 60 points submitted (Self + Spouse)
> 08/01/2016: 189 EOI invited
> 16/01/2016: Visa application lodged
> 18/01/2016: Uploaded most docs
> 22/01/2016: Completed Meds
> 01/02/2016: CO contact (request for PCC, Form 80, 1221)
> 28/02/2016: CO Request completed/Information provided
> 22/03/2016: Grant Received!!!
> 
> IED: 25/01/2017"


Congrats Romrio. All the very best


----------



## JAN84

stardustt07 said:


> FINALLY GOT MY GRANT YESSSSS
> 
> Applied 4th Feb
> CO Contact 15th Feb
> Information uploaded 15th Feb (they only requested for PTE score to be sent from website)
> Visa grant 22nd Feb!!!
> 
> My CO was from GSM Adelaide and I applied onshore.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone still waiting!!!!! xx


Congrats stardustt07.


----------



## vikaschandra

Romrio said:


> I cannot believe I am writing this post after all this time!!!
> 
> yes, it's a *GRANT*!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Received the beautiful golden application status change email this morning for myself and spouse.
> 
> IED is 25th January 2017
> 
> Here's my complete timeline:
> 
> "| ANZSCO 233914 - Engineering Technologist |
> 09/12/2015: 189 EOI 60 points submitted (Self + Spouse)
> 08/01/2016: 189 EOI invited
> 16/01/2016: Visa application lodged
> 18/01/2016: Uploaded most docs
> 22/01/2016: Completed Meds
> 01/02/2016: CO contact (request for PCC, Form 80, 1221)
> 28/02/2016: CO Request completed/Information provided
> 22/03/2016: Grant Received!!!
> 
> IED: 25/01/2017"


Congratulations. best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## GusbusZA

Congrats to all who've got their visa today! 

I wanted to ask does anyone know if immi always contacts your employers if you claim points for employment, wondering if that may be what's slowing down our application. Hearing nothing from DIBP is a killer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulraju2008 said:


> From the tracker it doesn't look like anyone in from March-2016 have got any CO contact though most people seem to have uploaded all docs. Folks, request you all to update the tracker if not already done: https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189 andreyx108b, I must say your tracker is very useful.


Thanks!

Usually COs get assigned within 2-6 weeks 

It will soon have a reminder sent after few weeks if the case is not updated


----------



## andreyx108b

Congrats to all who got their grants!


----------



## wasim.yousaf

Romrio said:


> I cannot believe I am writing this post after all this time!!!
> 
> yes, it's a *GRANT*!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Received the beautiful golden application status change email this morning for myself and spouse.
> 
> IED is 25th January 2017
> 
> Here's my complete timeline:
> 
> "| ANZSCO 233914 - Engineering Technologist |
> 09/12/2015: 189 EOI 60 points submitted (Self + Spouse)
> 08/01/2016: 189 EOI invited
> 16/01/2016: Visa application lodged
> 18/01/2016: Uploaded most docs
> 22/01/2016: Completed Meds
> 01/02/2016: CO contact (request for PCC, Form 80, 1221)
> 28/02/2016: CO Request completed/Information provided
> 22/03/2016: Grant Received!!!
> 
> IED: 25/01/2017"



very very congrats for visa grant. Believe me you r the 1st pakistani which get grant in 2 months. may you guide me also that what should i do for this. i applied on 10th feb 2016. CO contacted on 27 feb for Form 80 and pcc. i uploaded all required documents on 10 march. still no contact.

please help


----------



## Jahirul

Romrio said:


> I cannot believe I am writing this post after all this time!!!
> 
> yes, it's a *GRANT*!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Received the beautiful golden application status change email this morning for myself and spouse.
> 
> IED is 25th January 2017
> 
> Here's my complete timeline:
> 
> "| ANZSCO 233914 - Engineering Technologist |
> 09/12/2015: 189 EOI 60 points submitted (Self + Spouse)
> 08/01/2016: 189 EOI invited
> 16/01/2016: Visa application lodged
> 18/01/2016: Uploaded most docs
> 22/01/2016: Completed Meds
> 01/02/2016: CO contact (request for PCC, Form 80, 1221)
> 28/02/2016: CO Request completed/Information provided
> 22/03/2016: Grant Received!!!
> 
> IED: 25/01/2017"


Congratulations bro. All the best


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

All,

After logging onto eMedical site when I check my status against my HAP ID - it says below

Health Case Status
This health case was submitted to DIBP on 21 Mar 2016.

How do I know - whether any more tests required or not?

Thanks!


----------



## naveenarja

Ashutosh Mehta said:


> All,
> 
> 
> 
> After logging onto eMedical site when I check my status against my HAP ID - it says below
> 
> 
> 
> Health Case Status
> 
> This health case was submitted to DIBP on 21 Mar 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> How do I know - whether any more tests required or not?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I have been told my Forties hospital guys in Bangalore that if any further tests are required, hospital guys them-self will call us on my mobile and come for further tests 

So my take here is that your report has reached DIBP which means no further tests are required from your side. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Learn

GusbusZA said:


> Congrats to all who've got their visa today!
> 
> I wanted to ask does anyone know if immi always contacts your employers if you claim points for employment, wondering if that may be what's slowing down our application. Hearing nothing from DIBP is a killer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 It must the number of applications that might be slowing down the process. DIBP has lot of applications right now.


----------



## marli15

Ashutosh Mehta said:


> All,
> 
> After logging onto eMedical site when I check my status against my HAP ID - it says below
> 
> Health Case Status
> This health case was submitted to DIBP on 21 Mar 2016.
> 
> How do I know - whether any more tests required or not?
> 
> Thanks!


You can see if your blood and urine tests and xray are completed. You do not need more tests if these are completed and your case has been submitted.


----------



## Dr.Dre

Romrio said:


> I cannot believe I am writing this post after all this time!!!
> 
> yes, it's a *GRANT*!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Received the beautiful golden application status change email this morning for myself and spouse.
> 
> IED is 25th January 2017
> 
> Here's my complete timeline:
> 
> "| ANZSCO 233914 - Engineering Technologist |
> 09/12/2015: 189 EOI 60 points submitted (Self + Spouse)
> 08/01/2016: 189 EOI invited
> 16/01/2016: Visa application lodged
> 18/01/2016: Uploaded most docs
> 22/01/2016: Completed Meds
> 01/02/2016: CO contact (request for PCC, Form 80, 1221)
> 28/02/2016: CO Request completed/Information provided
> 22/03/2016: Grant Received!!!
> 
> IED: 25/01/2017"


Congratulation


----------



## Dr.Dre

Hi All,
Hope every one is fine and in best of spirits. We are a family of four from Islamabad, Pakistan and hopefully will be soon immigrating to Australia preferably Sydney by the end of 2016. I would be very grateful if i could be assisted for the following few points in which i need guidance.

1. Suburb:
*********
I would like to be informed about the pros and cons for moving to Leumeah NSW. 
Concerns include:
a) Security: Crime rate/ good for families and immigrants / out door activities / safe timings to roam about
b) Public and private schools
c) Is it suitable if one gets a job in Sydney (considering the transport and all)
d) Would love to be informed for good options of suburbs for working people near Sydney.

2. School:
*********
a) Which is the best public school in Leumeah and information for admission

3. Job:
******
a) scope for Unix/Soalris/Oracle Hardware/Storage/Tape Libraries admin jobs
b) job sites
c) Resume (What is the Australian format for CV and what should be mentioned in it)

4. Prerequisites:
************
a) Tasks that need to be done before moving to Australia.
b) What to pack and what not to pack.
c) 

5. After coming to Australia:
*********************
a) List of stuff that needs to be taken care of and how.

I know that most probably all of these things might be addressed in other posts but due to time restraint, i don't have the luxury of surfing and gathering information. I would be really grateful for all the help i could get. Looking forward for the support and friendly responses from you folks 
Cheers and stay blessed every one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

Thanks Marli15 and Naveenarja


----------



## marli15

Ashutosh Mehta said:


> Thanks Marli15 and Naveenarja


You are welcome, Ashutosh. All the best!


----------



## Rizwan125

*Hi Folks, i also got a CO from Brisbane Team,(Onshore Applicant)*

Hi Folks,
i got a CO from Brisbane Team,(Onshore Applicant)

My Details are

1)Visa Lodged 22 Jan 2016
2)CO Contact 02 Feb 2016 (Ask for Recent Australian PCC)
3)PCC Updated 12 Feb 2016

4)Still Waiting :juggle::juggle::juggle6 Weeks Now)

Regards
Rizwan


----------



## krish4aus

Finally managed to lodge visa on 19th March 2016, documents upload in progress.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## mvreddiar

*What is the next procedure*

Dear Friends, I got contacted by CO and has requested for PCC and Form 80.

Today I will upload them. 

I am interested in knowing what will heppen after this or what is the next step?

Regards,


----------



## ankitkaushik

*Applying family visa separately.*

Hi,

I recently received EOI and i am in the process of submitting my application for visa. I want to divide this process in two parts:

1. Apply my visa
2. Once i get the visa, i start looking for jobs and apply for family visa in parallel.

What do you guys suggest.


----------



## T Thareja

do we need to get PCC notarised?


----------



## T Thareja

mvreddiar said:


> Dear Friends, I got contacted by CO and has requested for PCC and Form 80.
> 
> Today I will upload them.
> 
> I am interested in knowing what will heppen after this or what is the next step?
> 
> Regards,


Once you click on Information provided. They will review the case again and may contact again if they need more documents or you may get the email you have been waiting for!!


----------



## shabdullah

ankitkaushik! you might have specific circumstances for choosing this option. But from financial perspective, this will cost you much more expensive. Firstly, you'll have to do the medicals of all the dependents and spouse regardless of whether they migrating with you or not. Secondly, cost of adding family in current application is spouse $1800 and child $900. However, cost of partner visa that you'll apply later is $6865 with additional $1720 per child. https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Fees

And also that, after having visa for the entire family, you can move on your own for job hunt in the first place and then you can have your family join you after you have secured a job. The only thing you'll need to care about is the given Initial Entry Date that you'll be given by your CO which is usually but not always 1 year after the medical or PCC whichever is earlier.



ankitkaushik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently received EOI and i am in the process of submitting my application for visa. I want to divide this process in two parts:
> 
> 1. Apply my visa
> 2. Once i get the visa, i start looking for jobs and apply for family visa in parallel.
> 
> What do you guys suggest.


----------



## vish1985

ankitkaushik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently received EOI and i am in the process of submitting my application for visa. I want to divide this process in two parts:
> 
> 1. Apply my visa
> 2. Once i get the visa, i start looking for jobs and apply for family visa in parallel.
> 
> What do you guys suggest.


Firstly, whats your reason behind for applying visa separately?. To avoid initial cost or anticipated diff in getting a job?
Also how you look for job, from onshore / offshore.
As far i learned from this forum 3-5% chance of getting jobs applying from offshore even after your PR status.
Then about adding family later the process seems to be lengthy compared to 189.( I am not sure on this).
Cost may be also same. I think it will be better to apply along if your decision is to ultimately move to auz. First you move find a job and then take your family with you.
Simple


----------



## Alhad

Hi all,

A question, do DIBP verify employment for which points have not been claimed?

Cheers,
A


----------



## vish1985

Generally verification is for the employment history that you claimed points.


----------



## Mann1

Yes get it attested.


----------



## vish1985

shabdullah said:


> ankitkaushik! you might have specific circumstances for choosing this option. But from financial perspective, this will cost you much more expensive. Firstly, you'll have to do the medicals of all the dependents and spouse regardless of whether they migrating with you or not. Secondly, cost of adding family in current application is spouse $1800 and child $900. However, cost of partner visa that you'll apply later is $6865 with additional $1720 per child. https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Fees
> 
> And also that, after having visa for the entire family, you can move on your own for job hunt in the first place and then you can have your family join you after you have secured a job. The only thing you'll need to care about is the given Initial Entry Date that you'll be given by your CO which is usually but not always 1 year after the medical or PCC whichever is earlier.


Shabdullah, you had co contact? i remember we were 17th Feb ITA batch


----------



## mvreddiar

T Thareja said:


> Once you click on Information provided. They will review the case again and may contact again if they need more documents or you may get the email you have been waiting for!!


Thanks for the information.
God bless.


----------



## vish1985

T Thareja said:


> do we need to get PCC notarised?


If PCC is for DIBP, high quality scanned color copy is enough. I uploaded color copies UAE & India PCC.


----------



## marli15

T Thareja said:


> do we need to get PCC notarised?


Nope, it doesn't need to be certified.


----------



## T Thareja

Thanks


----------



## T Thareja

Vyshak Anand said:


> If PCC is for DIBP, high quality scanned color copy is enough. I uploaded color copies UAE & India PCC.


Thanks for the infromation


----------



## shabdullah

Vyshak Anand, nop, no CO contact so far. I have front loaded all the docs actually and if there will be a need I think contact (read and pray grant ) should be within this week as I lodged 5 days after you



Vyshak Anand said:


> Shabdullah, you had co contact? i remember we were 17th Feb ITA batch


----------



## kp.jyothish

Hi All,
Me and my wife submitted EOI individually. My wife recieved invitation first and we proceeded with the visa 189. Paid the fees & submitted all the requested documents. Meanwhile i too got invite for 189.
I would like to know a few things.
1. what is the right way to withdraw my application? or should i leave as is.
2. What is the process to add a new born baby to our application?
3. In case the visa is granted should all be entered in Australia within the a year of (PCC or medical date, which ever come earlier)

Jyothish


----------



## Abdo2020

kp.jyothish said:


> Hi All,
> Me and my wife submitted EOI individually. My wife recieved invitation first and we proceeded with the visa 189. Paid the fees & submitted all the requested documents. Meanwhile i too got invite for 189.
> 
> I would like to know a few things.
> 1. what is the right way to withdraw my application? or should i leave as is.
> 
> I think depends on who is having a strong case to have the visa granted at the end.
> 
> 2. What is the process to add a new born baby to our application?
> 
> Do not know this, but I am sure others can help in this as probably there is an application to be filled
> 
> 3. In case the visa is granted should all be entered in Australia within the a year of (PCC or medical date, which ever come earlier)
> 
> You need to enter before a date they will give it to you very clearly in your letter.
> 
> Jyothish


Regards,


----------



## andreyx108b

Alhad said:


> Hi all, A question, do DIBP verify employment for which points have not been claimed? Cheers, A


If you didn't claim points no one will verify your employment.


----------



## myja

Hi...

I m travelling with my wife who is six months pregnant. Would we be able to get a booking with the gynecologist in Melbourne ?

The reason I am asking this is that if we wait and get the delivery in our own country then our new born would have to get registered first with the immigration authorities and all other formalities which may delay our move.

I would really appreciate if anyone could guide me on this.

Regards
myja


----------



## kp.jyothish

Thank you for the response.
I haven't submitted the visa and we had proceeded way far with my wife's application. Fees paid, medical done, all documents submitted. So just to want to know wheather to drop my invite if so what is the right way.
Jyothish


----------



## andreyx108b

myja said:


> Hi... I m travelling with my wife who is six months pregnant. Would we be able to get a booking with the gynecologist in Melbourne ? The reason I am asking this is that if we wait and get the delivery in our own country then our new born would have to get registered first with the immigration authorities and all other formalities which may delay our move. I would really appreciate if anyone could guide me on this. Regards myja


I think should not be an issue. 

But you got to make sure you travel soon, airlines may not allow to fly at certain stage.


----------



## kawal_547

kp.jyothish said:


> Hi All,
> Me and my wife submitted EOI individually. My wife recieved invitation first and we proceeded with the visa 189. Paid the fees & submitted all the requested documents. Meanwhile i too got invite for 189.
> I would like to know a few things.
> 1. what is the right way to withdraw my application? or should i leave as is.
> 2. What is the process to add a new born baby to our application?
> 3. In case the visa is granted should all be entered in Australia within the a year of (PCC or medical date, which ever come earlier)
> 
> Jyothish


Hi.

Since you have already filed the visa and paid the fees. You will not file it again under your invite due to obvious reasons. I would suggest to leave the invite as it is and it will automatically lapse post 2 months or you can cancel the invite yourself which will help.somebody else who is in queue.

No particular process to add your baby. Is the baby born post the visa lodgement? Then my question is if you have just lodged ur visa and the baby is just born then why didn't u wait for the delivery, get the baby passport and lodged the visa.


Post above, I guess my seniors in this forum will be able to better answer your query, but kindly furnish complete query about baby's birth and visa lodgement gap.

Visa grant comes with a date by which you all have to enter Australian land. You can enter all together or one by one but by or before that date mentioned on the grant letter.


----------



## kp.jyothish

Thank you Kawal,

So i would cancel the invite to give the opportunity for other guys in the queue.
Our baby is yet to born. 
1. If the passport of the bay and submitting the details crossed the current financial year(June 2016), will that be an issue.

Jyothish


----------



## kawal_547

kp.jyothish said:


> Thank you Kawal,
> 
> So i would cancel the invite to give the opportunity for other guys in the queue.
> Our baby is yet to born.
> 1. If the passport of the bay and submitting the details crossed the current financial year(June 2016), will that be an issue.
> 
> Jyothish


Have you guys gone through medicals?

How many months is your wife pregnant?

As if due date is near then mention the case officer and they will put your case on hold and will ask you to furnish baby details like medicals n passport once the baby is born and they will take it up from there.

Don't worry about the financial year of Aus or any date or month.

You have the invite, you have lodged the visa. You are secured of any deadline of time frame till the time you keep DIBP or your CO in loop.


----------



## Alhad

T Thareja said:


> do we need to get PCC notarised?


Hi T,

No, not required.

Cheers,
A


----------



## jschopra

Hello All,

Seriously not liking the delay in the process. Had CO contact on 9th March. Uploaded all the required documents on 16th March. No news till now.

They check the documents once we click Information Provided. Don't know when they check. Do they contact past and present employers for sure to very? Has someone had an experience of grant without this verification. 

Thanks.


----------



## Datolite

jschopra said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Seriously not liking the delay in the process. Had CO contact on 9th March. Uploaded all the required documents on 16th March. No news till now.
> 
> They check the documents once we click Information Provided. Don't know when they check. Do they contact past and present employers for sure to very? Has someone had an experience of grant without this verification.
> 
> Thanks.


It's all about waiting. I'm frustrated and I've only been waiting for 40 days since I clicked 'Information Provided'.

No company contact or anything yet.

You're as naive as I was when I submitted the documents. Some times it's not a short process.


----------



## GusbusZA

jschopra said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Seriously not liking the delay in the process. Had CO contact on 9th March. Uploaded all the required documents on 16th March. No news till now.
> 
> They check the documents once we click Information Provided. Don't know when they check. Do they contact past and present employers for sure to very? Has someone had an experience of grant without this verification.
> 
> Thanks.



Ah man, keep positive, we've been waiting for 69 days since visa lodge. No contact from anyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jschopra

Datolite said:


> It's all about waiting. I'm frustrated and I've only been waiting for 40 days since I clicked 'Information Provided'.
> 
> No company contact or anything yet.
> 
> You're as naive as I was when I submitted the documents. Some times it's not a short process.


I was looking around in this thread since early posts. Seems like GSM Adelaide are the slowest 

Do they come back second time if they still need some more information? Of if there is a doubt or some correction?

Anyways, will keep posting if there is a change.


----------



## Datolite

jschopra said:


> I was looking around in this thread since early posts. Seems like GSM Adelaide are the slowest
> 
> Do they come back second time if they still need some more information? Of if there is a doubt or some correction?
> 
> Anyways, will keep posting if there is a change.


I believe they do but I've not been contacted again.

They only asked for Form 80, partners passport page and relationship evidence so I'm surprised it's taking this long if they'd looked over the other documents uploaded first.

I have my queue number but I've seen people who's queue number exceeds mine being dealt with before me. :confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## qliz

andreyx108b said:


> If you didn't claim points no one will verify your employment.


Just to check out,if the job doesn't claim any points ,CO wouldn't contact the employer at all, am I right ?

For eg: job 1 I claim for a year, job 2 claim for 2 years ,so total 3 years points . And now in job 4 ,but I wouldn't want my current employer to know my plan , so kinda worry if they will call to job 4 employer? Appreciate if anyone can answer my doubt . Thanks !


----------



## vikaschandra

jschopra said:


> I was looking around in this thread since early posts. Seems like GSM Adelaide are the slowest
> 
> Do they come back second time if they still need some more information? Of if there is a doubt or some correction?
> 
> Anyways, will keep posting if there is a change.


GSM Adelaide is much faster than GSM Brisbane. Out of 5 grants each day you will see 1 from Brisbane and 4 from Adelaide. At least most that I have know so far is from GSM Adelaide

If the CO feels thay more evidences are required to support one's case they would come back asking for additional documents. Mostly it rare though but cant rule out the possibility.


----------



## shabdullah

Other than points, one of the requirement is that you must be employed in closely related occupation for 12 months out of last 24... you can't predict, they may or may not contact... the possibility can't be ruled out completely even if you are not claiming points

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...get-refusal-all-family-tears-please-help.html




qliz said:


> Just to check out,if the job doesn't claim any points ,CO wouldn't contact the employer at all, am I right ?
> 
> For eg: job 1 I claim for a year, job 2 claim for 2 years ,so total 3 years points . And now in job 4 ,but I wouldn't want my current employer to know my plan , so kinda worry if they will call to job 4 employer? Appreciate if anyone can answer my doubt . Thanks !


----------



## Vakymy

jamis said:


> Not yet, I lodged 9th March.


[/QUOTE]

Same here. Lodged 9th March and nothing yet.


----------



## Atul33

Hi Friends,

I am new to this forum and have started planning for moving to Australia. I have few queries in my mind and while I try to browse for gain more understanding of the process involved, would appreciate, if someone can help with my 2 queries:

1) what is the rough cost involves for a family of 4 including 2 kids. i.e. In addition to ACS fee and VISA fee, is there any other charges I need to plan for?

2) I am 39.5 years as of now and already have IELTS score of 8. Based on my expectation of ACS score, i am assuming that I will be having 65 points in hand ( assuming no surprises in ACS I am planning to initiate next week). I will turn 40 years in beginning September and that's where I loose 10 points.
I want to understand that when exactly the points calculation once found sufficient get frozen, beyond which, if there is a delay in getting VISA approval while age keeps ticking, we will not loose the plot and fee due to the same.

Regards,
Atul


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Here too..
Lodged on 2-Mar-2016.




Same here. Lodged 9th March and nothing yet.[/QUOTE]


----------



## kawal_547

Atul33 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum and have started planning for moving to Australia. I have few queries in my mind and while I try to browse for gain more understanding of the process involved, would appreciate, if someone can help with my 2 queries:
> 
> 1) what is the rough cost involves for a family of 4 including 2 kids. i.e. In addition to ACS fee and VISA fee, is there any other charges I need to plan for?
> 
> 2) I am 39.5 years as of now and already have IELTS score of 8. Based on my expectation of ACS score, i am assuming that I will be having 65 points in hand ( assuming no surprises in ACS I am planning to initiate next week). I will turn 40 years in beginning September and that's where I loose 10 points.
> I want to understand that when exactly the points calculation once found sufficient get frozen, beyond which, if there is a delay in getting VISA approval while age keeps ticking, we will not loose the plot and fee due to the same.
> 
> Regards,
> Atul


Atul your points get frozen once u have the invite in your hands. However even on eoi filed but with no invite your points can go up or down as its a live calculator and calculates as per current live scenario pertaining to work exp n age as they keep on increasing n decreasing respectively on that calculator with respect to points.

You have ielts 8 over all or 8 in each, as you get 20 points for ielts only if u have scored 8 in each module, doesn't matter what over all is.

So would request you to kindly provide the break down of points w.r.t. age...exp...ielts.


----------



## lovekumars

Dear Members,

Appreciate your suggestion on this. My current status is Assessment in progress and wife's PCC will complete one year on 12-Jun-2016. Should I start processing new PCC for wife so I can get a longer date to fly after visa grant.

Sublcass 189 (65 Points - 261313 Software Engineer)
Visa Application Lodged: 05-Feb-2016 

CO Contacted on 18-Feb-2016 and asked my PCC, form 80 and Employment Evidence. For wife, they did not ask for PCC but only asked form 80.

My India PCC: Issued on Jan-2016
My FBI PCC: Issued on Mar-2015. (bcoz of this i probably got PCC request. New requested on Jan-2016 and informed CO for same.)

My Wife's PCC: Issued on 12-Jun-2015 (but CO did not ask for new PCC)

Information Provided Clicked on: 10-Mar-2016
Current Status: Assessment In Progress. Waiting for CO to clear existing request and raise only for pending FBI PCC.

note: A short employment interview was conducted from Australian Embassy at New Delhi on 09-Mar-2016.


----------



## rc4aus

Hello People

I have a query here.
About the documents to be submitted for application for 189, the borders website says that they should be notarized copies for all documents except PCC which should be original.
However I read somewhere that DIBP accepts colored scans as well.

Can someone who has already received a grant confirm if colored scans can do as well?


----------



## ravi_sk

Romrio said:


> I cannot believe I am writing this post after all this time!!!
> 
> yes, it's a *GRANT*!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Received the beautiful golden application status change email this morning for myself and spouse.
> 
> IED is 25th January 2017
> 
> Here's my complete timeline:
> 
> "| ANZSCO 233914 - Engineering Technologist |
> 09/12/2015: 189 EOI 60 points submitted (Self + Spouse)
> 08/01/2016: 189 EOI invited
> 16/01/2016: Visa application lodged
> 18/01/2016: Uploaded most docs
> 22/01/2016: Completed Meds
> 01/02/2016: CO contact (request for PCC, Form 80, 1221)
> 28/02/2016: CO Request completed/Information provided
> 22/03/2016: Grant Received!!!
> 
> IED: 25/01/2017"



Congrats Romrio.
My timeline is very similar to yours. Did you get any employment verification? I didn't get any reply after the CO contact on January 25th.


----------



## ajaysv

Hi All, I was invited under 189 on Jan 22nd. As I had not included my current company in my ACS , I let the first invitation expire. I have a new ACS with my current company updated but the problem is that the new ACS report has a new reference number. 
I have received the second invitation today. 
Can I lodge the visa application now or should I wait for this invitation also to expire and lodge a new EOI?


----------



## Tatty teddy

Datolite said:


> I believe they do but I've not been contacted again.
> 
> They only asked for Form 80, partners passport page and relationship evidence so I'm surprised it's taking this long if they'd looked over the other documents uploaded first.
> 
> I have my queue number but I've seen people who's queue number exceeds mine being dealt with before me. :confused2::confused2::confused2:


CO asked me to provide the same- form 80, proof of relationship for my husband. I have already given my completed form 80 along with all the documents she asked for. It seems that she hasn't front loaded any documents. When I checked immi account after the CO contact I couldn't see any documents. 
Does it mean that my agent hasn't front loaded anything?
But then why did the CO asked for certain documents only. I mean I claimed points for a community language. But NAATI certificate was not requested by the co.

Anyways now I see all the documents uploaded into immi account. Upload date is 22/03/16.


----------



## sushendesai

Wht is full form of IED


----------



## Tatty teddy

sushendesai said:


> Wht is full form of IED


Initial Entry Date I guess.


----------



## sushendesai

once we receive visa do all dependants ( Spouse and child) need to go togather or they can join me later.
what is the general time frame they provide tfor IED after visa grant


----------



## Tatty teddy

sushendesai said:


> once we receive visa do all dependants ( Spouse and child) need to go togather or they can join me later.
> what is the general time frame they provide tfor IED after visa grant


 According to senior members in the forum IED is exactly after one year of your police clearance or the medical, which ever comes first.
About taking your family together with you... I'm not too sure.


----------



## vikaschandra

rc4aus said:


> Hello People
> 
> I have a query here.
> About the documents to be submitted for application for 189, the borders website says that they should be notarized copies for all documents except PCC which should be original.
> However I read somewhere that DIBP accepts colored scans as well.
> 
> Can someone who has already received a grant confirm if colored scans can do as well?


Yes color scanned copies would suffice. You can only get the b/w notorised


----------



## vikaschandra

Tatty teddy said:


> According to senior members in the forum IED is exactly after one year of your police clearance or the medical, which ever comes first.
> About taking your family together with you... I'm not too sure.


Your family can travel befor you or after you no problems with that provided their are no conditions put by the Co on your grant letter


----------



## vikaschandra

Tatty teddy said:


> Initial Entry Date I guess.


It is "Intial Entry Date" 100% right not guess


----------



## realwizard

Datolite said:


> I have my queue number


What do you mean by that? There is no queue as far as I know, just a pool of applications.


----------



## realwizard

lovekumars said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Appreciate your suggestion on this. My current status is Assessment in progress and wife's PCC will complete one year on 12-Jun-2016. Should I start processing new PCC for wife so I can get a longer date to fly after visa grant.
> 
> Sublcass 189 (65 Points - 261313 Software Engineer)
> Visa Application Lodged: 05-Feb-2016
> 
> CO Contacted on 18-Feb-2016 and asked my PCC, form 80 and Employment Evidence. For wife, they did not ask for PCC but only asked form 80.
> 
> My India PCC: Issued on Jan-2016
> My FBI PCC: Issued on Mar-2015. (bcoz of this i probably got PCC request. New requested on Jan-2016 and informed CO for same.)
> 
> My Wife's PCC: Issued on 12-Jun-2015 (but CO did not ask for new PCC)
> 
> Information Provided Clicked on: 10-Mar-2016
> Current Status: Assessment In Progress. Waiting for CO to clear existing request and raise only for pending FBI PCC.
> 
> note: A short employment interview was conducted from Australian Embassy at New Delhi on 09-Mar-2016.


If you absolutely need to delay IED beyond 12-Jun-2016, then there is no harm in getting a new PCC (save for the extra cost).

However, I have seen some people receive IED based on the day of their medical examination rather than the earlier PCC.


----------



## Datolite

realwizard said:


> What do you mean by that? There is no queue as far as I know, just a pool of applications.


Position Number: 6000####

Maybe it's not what i think?


----------



## realwizard

vikaschandra said:


> GSM Adelaide is much faster than GSM Brisbane. Out of 5 grants each day you will see 1 from Brisbane and 4 from Adelaide. At least most that I have know so far is from GSM Adelaide


Perhaps that's because most applications are with GSM Adelaide and they have a larger office? I reckon the average processing speed is the same; maybe _andreyx108b_ could confirm this.


----------



## realwizard

Datolite said:


> Position Number: 6000####
> 
> Maybe it's not what i think?


Mine starts with zero (0000****) and forms part of CO's signature, so I assume it is the CO's employee number.


----------



## ZAQ1983

Dear mates. 

I Have a doubt. this can kill me if it creates trouble to my process. 

As you can see in my signature, I lodged my Visa on 7th of March. one thing comes to my head. I had been assessed by EA as Plant or Production Engineer instead of been assessed as Bio-medical Engineer. they said I work as Plant engineer as I only install and maintain medical instruments not Bio-medical who designs more than install. Moreover, in my report, I mentioned that I had been promoted to supervisor.

I am worry if the CO can not accept my case because of that. 

any ideas or words can be said on that? 

Appreciated


----------



## chln.murthy

Romrio said:


> I cannot believe I am writing this post after all this time!!!
> 
> yes, it's a *GRANT*!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Received the beautiful golden application status change email this morning for myself and spouse.
> 
> IED is 25th January 2017
> 
> Here's my complete timeline:
> 
> "| ANZSCO 233914 - Engineering Technologist |
> 09/12/2015: 189 EOI 60 points submitted (Self + Spouse)
> 08/01/2016: 189 EOI invited
> 16/01/2016: Visa application lodged
> 18/01/2016: Uploaded most docs
> 22/01/2016: Completed Meds
> 01/02/2016: CO contact (request for PCC, Form 80, 1221)
> 28/02/2016: CO Request completed/Information provided
> 22/03/2016: Grant Received!!!
> 
> IED: 25/01/2017"


Congratulations


----------



## amitanshu

Hi Expats,

This morning at around 9:15 AM (AEST Time) I spoke to the Adelaide DIBP Case processing team regarding my application status. 

*Background *- The last contact I had with the CO was on 02/03/2016 request to undertake the medical examination. I underwent the exam on 03/02/2016 and results were uploaded on 04/02/2016 and I clicked information updated button on the immi gov site/ account. After that till date, I didn't had any contact from CO, neither any visa application update.

*During the call* - I was advised that once the information is requested by the case officer, there is a time frame of *28 business days*, after which the CO will re-assess the case. If the CO is satisfied with the application, it will take *2-6 weeks* depending on the nature of the application for the grant. She also added that in your case, I could see the medical and all the documents are completed so you should wait for some time.

*Below are my timelines for reference* -

_04/12/2015: 189 EOI 60 points submitted (Self + Spouse)
17/02/2016: 189 EOI invited
18/02/2016: Visa application lodged 
25/02/2016: Uploaded all docs except medicals
02/03/2016: CO Contact (request for Medicals)
04/03/2016: Completed Medicals and clicked Information updated._
xx/xx/2016 : Grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sushendesai

Does IED decided on grant letter or we can decide ied


----------



## joyshibu

VISA Granted !!!

Hi forum members . My friend got his visa granted today. Please See his time line below.

261313 || PTE-A : 05-Aug-15 || ACS : 02 Nov 15 || EOI : 17-JAN-16 (65 Points) || INVITE : 22-JAN-16|| VISA Lodged : 31-JAN-16 || CO : 15 _FEB - 16 ( GSM Brisbane) Addl Docs requested(PCC & Medical) || Information Provided : 5 - MAR-16 || Grant : 23- mar-16 || IED : 01-MAR-17

Note: we have front loaded all supporting docs except PCC & Medical.

Thanks forum members for timely replies. Wish success for all waiting for grant. 

Regards
SJ


----------



## vikaschandra

sushendesai said:


> Does IED decided on grant letter or we can decide ied


IED is decided by the Case officer and is mentioned on your grant letter.


----------



## vikaschandra

joyshibu said:


> VISA Granted !!!
> 
> Hi forum members . My friend got his visa granted today. Please See his time line below.
> 
> 261313 || PTE-A : 05-Aug-15 || ACS : 02 Nov 15 || EOI : 17-JAN-16 (65 Points) || INVITE : 22-JAN-16|| VISA Lodged : 31-JAN-16 || CO : 15 _FEB - 16 ( GSM Brisbane) Addl Docs requested(PCC & Medical) || Information Provided : 5 - MAR-16 || Grant : 23- mar-16 || IED : 01-MAR-17
> 
> Note: we have front loaded all supporting docs except PCC & Medical.
> 
> Thanks forum members for timely replies. Wish success for all waiting for grant.
> 
> Regards
> SJ



Congratulations Jyoshibu.


----------



## chln.murthy

joyshibu said:


> VISA Granted !!!
> 
> Hi forum members . My friend got his visa granted today. Please See his time line below.
> 
> 261313 || PTE-A : 05-Aug-15 || ACS : 02 Nov 15 || EOI : 17-JAN-16 (65 Points) || INVITE : 22-JAN-16|| VISA Lodged : 31-JAN-16 || CO : 15 _FEB - 16 ( GSM Brisbane) Addl Docs requested(PCC & Medical) || Information Provided : 5 - MAR-16 || Grant : 23- mar-16 || IED : 01-MAR-17
> 
> Note: we have front loaded all supporting docs except PCC & Medical.
> 
> Thanks forum members for timely replies. Wish success for all waiting for grant.
> 
> Regards
> SJ


Congratulations mate..


----------



## rahulraju2008

joyshibu said:


> VISA Granted !!!
> 
> Hi forum members . My friend got his visa granted today. Please See his time line below.
> 
> 261313 || PTE-A : 05-Aug-15 || ACS : 02 Nov 15 || EOI : 17-JAN-16 (65 Points) || INVITE : 22-JAN-16|| VISA Lodged : 31-JAN-16 || CO : 15 _FEB - 16 ( GSM Brisbane) Addl Docs requested(PCC & Medical) || Information Provided : 5 - MAR-16 || Grant : 23- mar-16 || IED : 01-MAR-17
> 
> Note: we have front loaded all supporting docs except PCC & Medical.
> 
> Thanks forum members for timely replies. Wish success for all waiting for grant.
> 
> Regards
> SJ


Congrats!!!

Looks like they are completing the Jan and Feb applicants very fast. Hope they do the same for the poor souls from Nov - Dec - 2015!


----------



## Romrio

ravi_sk said:


> Congrats Romrio.
> My timeline is very similar to yours. Did you get any employment verification? I didn't get any reply after the CO contact on January 25th.



No ravi i am not aware if they conducted any employment verification in my case. I do not think they did.

ANZSCO 233914 - Engineering Technologist. 
Subclass 189. 
EOI submitted: 10th December 2015; 60 pts. 
Invite: 8th January 2016. 
Visa lodged: 16th January 2016. Front loaded most docs. 
Meds: 22nd January 2016. 
CO contact: 1st Feb 2016 (PCC, Form 80, 1221). 
Info Provided: 28th Feb 2016
Grant: 22nd March 2016

IED: 25th January 2017


----------



## krish4aus

sushendesai said:


> Does IED decided on grant letter or we can decide ied


IED is based on either your PCC or Medicals(whichever comes first). CO by default goes by this date.


----------



## siru713344

Dear All,
I am going to lodge my visa through agent. I want to know one thing. To whom CO will call if needed some documents? To me ? OR Agent?


----------



## Jahirul

rahulraju2008 said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Looks like they are completing the Jan and Feb applicants very fast. Hope they do the same for the poor souls from Nov - Dec - 2015!


Thanks for the wish bro.. You showed your concerns even you are a recent applicant. We all must hold hand together :deadhorse:


----------



## vish1985

siru713344 said:


> Dear All,
> I am going to lodge my visa through agent. I want to know one thing. To whom CO will call if needed some documents? To me ? OR Agent?


It will be to the email ID registered with the account.If you are going with your agent , he will reg with his email and all the correspondence will be to his email.


----------



## nevergone

Hello,
I have submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 On 22nd March2016. I have been assessed as Engineering Technologist. My point is 60. When should I expect an invitation? 
Is there any possibility of removal of Engineering Technologist from next year?

Regards,


----------



## Aakash2012

Congratulations to all those who received their Grants today.

My timelines are quite similar to those who received their Grants recently, but I don't see anything for me till now.

Any suggestions.


----------



## krish4aus

Aakash2012 said:


> Congratulations to all those who received their Grants today.
> 
> My timelines are quite similar to those who received their Grants recently, but I don't see anything for me till now.
> 
> Any suggestions.


Hi Mate - It depends on the CO but looking at the current trend you are not that far. 
Good luck!!


----------



## Learn

*Feb last week visa submission timelines??*



krish4aus said:


> Hi Mate - It depends on the CO but looking at the current trend you are not that far.
> Good luck!!


 Any body who lodged their visa in last week of Feb 2016.
What are their timelines.


----------



## theskyisalive

Aakash2012 said:


> Congratulations to all those who received their Grants today.
> 
> My timelines are quite similar to those who received their Grants recently, but I don't see anything for me till now.
> 
> Any suggestions.


No 2 cases are the same buddy, so timelines may vary...hopefully the variation is small and you will get the grant soon !

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aakash2012

*CO Brisbane*



krish4aus said:


> Hi Mate - It depends on the CO but looking at the current trend you are not that far.
> Good luck!!


Case officer assigned is CO Brisbane and is much slower than CO Adelaide.
I see more grants from Adelaide than from Brisbane.


----------



## Aakash2012

theskyisalive said:


> No 2 cases are the same buddy, so timelines may vary...hopefully the variation is small and you will get the grant soon !
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Yes, I hope that too.

Sharing things on this Forum gives a lot of courage and patience. 

I wish grants for everyone waiting.


----------



## varun_gupta11

We are having exactly similar timelines. No Grant yet


----------



## varun_gupta11

Guys,

any idea is there any pattern they are following for providing grants datewise like after every 2 weeks or 3 weeks.

Regards
Varyb


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

Please see my signature details - last week of Feb lodged date


----------



## PVVP

Lodged for 189 visa on Jan 10th, anzco code 263111.CO contacted on 25th for additional information, information provided 26th jan. Till date no grant or update.waiting and waiting....


----------



## andreyx108b

siru713344 said:


> Dear All, I am going to lodge my visa through agent. I want to know one thing. To whom CO will call if needed some documents? To me ? OR Agent?


Usually Agent. 

Add your details to tracking table please)


----------



## vish1985

Learn said:


> Any body who lodged their visa in last week of Feb 2016.
> What are their timelines.


Check my timeline


----------



## Vardhan16

Aakash2012 said:


> Yes, I hope that too.
> 
> Sharing things on this Forum gives a lot of courage and patience.
> 
> I wish grants for everyone waiting.


My timelines are very near to you. No update yet on the grant


----------



## hemantdesign

Dear Everyone,

I have hired Australian consultant for Immigration and applied for ACS in Analyst Programmer (261311) category. I read your all posts and inspired by everyone and willing that I can achieve the same. Though I have shown 10+ year experience and my age are 34, and Masters in Computer science. Presently divorced and have 4yr son with me. 

IELTS and PTE score 6.0/61 and this part needs to improve to raise to 7 Band. 

I am waiting for ACS report and I want to share my journey with everyone.

Regards


----------



## vikaschandra

hemantdesign said:


> Dear Everyone,
> 
> I have hired Australian consultant for Immigration and applied for ACS in Analyst Programmer (261311) category. I read your all posts and inspired by everyone and willing that I can achieve the same. Though I have shown 10+ year experience and my age are 34, and Masters in Computer science. Presently divorced and have 4yr son with me.
> 
> IELTS and PTE score 6.0/61 and this part needs to improve to raise to 7 Band.
> 
> I am waiting for ACS report and I want to share my journey with everyone.
> 
> Regards


Welcome Hemant. Best wishes with your application process.


----------



## Datolite

Aakash2012 said:


> Congratulations to all those who received their Grants today.
> 
> My timelines are quite similar to those who received their Grants recently, but I don't see anything for me till now.
> 
> Any suggestions.


Are you Adelaide or Bris?

Looking at another post it says 28 business days from documents uploaded then 2-6 weeks after that.

So by my time line I'm looking at 1st April grant...


----------



## vv__a1004

Hi guys, one question.

I'm still on BVA for 485 visa, and I just lodged my 189 application today.
After that, I received a mail saying BVC has been granted.

In this situation, should I withdraw my 485 application? Or should I just wait? 

I'm so lost...


----------



## Aakash2012

Datolite said:


> Are you Adelaide or Bris?
> 
> Looking at another post it says 28 business days from documents uploaded then 2-6 weeks after that.
> 
> So by my time line I'm looking at 1st April grant...


For me .. CO Brisbane.


----------



## ravikiran7070

*PCC queries*

Hi guys,

need a help. I applied for my singapore PCC and it has reached chennai.. It shows currently 'held in customs' .. Any idea why it is held and when it will be delivered to me?
Really worried  .. CO has requested for singapore PCC on 17th..

India PCC police verification is complete by the local police station..had to shell out some currency.. However the stations folks told me to go to PSK and directly collect the India PCC and no SMS confirmation is required i.e. not wait till the SMS confirmation arrives.. Any thoughts on this? Planning to go tomorrow and check at PSK. How long does PSK take to issue the PCC when the local police station have given the clearance 1 week back?

Seniors please advise.


----------



## AA007

siru713344 said:


> Dear All,
> I am going to lodge my visa through agent. I want to know one thing. To whom CO will call if needed some documents? To me ? OR Agent?


To agent, normally they send email.


----------



## rahulraju2008

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> need a help. I applied for my singapore PCC and it has reached chennai.. It shows currently 'held in customs' .. Any idea why it is held and when it will be delivered to me?
> Really worried  .. CO has requested for singapore PCC on 17th..
> 
> India PCC police verification is complete by the local police station..had to shell out some currency.. However the stations folks told me to go to PSK and directly collect the India PCC and no SMS confirmation is required i.e. not wait till the SMS confirmation arrives.. Any thoughts on this? Planning to go tomorrow and check at PSK. How long does PSK take to issue the PCC when the local police station have given the clearance 1 week back?
> 
> Seniors please advise.


For Indian PCC , the police station folks have to submit your report online after verification. I guess you get the SMS immediately after they hit submit.


----------



## ZAQ1983

*Still I can't believe it !!!*

Dear Lovely Mates,

I got my Visa Grant today which is unbelievable.

I just lodged my application on 07/03/2016. I got direct grant today. No CO notification. even though, I claimed points foe employment they did not do any verification.

I would like to thank every single member in this marvelous forum who assist me to pass all the stages. Moreover, I will keep my activities in this threat to assist anyone who is looking for any information.

Kind Regards
Mohammed Elzaq


----------



## Robi.bd

Aakash2012 said:


> For me .. CO Brisbane.


My timeline is similar to you..Let's see how long we need to wait..


----------



## shahram1

By the Grace of Very King God, i got my 189 Visa Grant yesterday from GSM Adelaide.
Application Date: 3-02-2016
CO Request for Medicals, Form 80 and PCC : 17-02-2016
Request Completed: 12-03-2016
Visa Granted : 22-03-2016
IED: 25-02-2017


----------



## vikaschandra

ZAQ1983 said:


> Dear Lovely Mates,
> 
> I got my Visa Grant today which is unbelievable.
> 
> I just lodged my application on 07/03/2016. I got direct grant today. No CO notification. even though, I claimed points foe employment they did not do any verification.
> 
> I would like to thank every single member in this marvelous forum who assist me to pass all the stages. Moreover, I will keep my activities in this threat to assist anyone who is looking for any information.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Mohammed Elzaq


Congratulations Mohammed..


----------



## vikaschandra

shahram1 said:


> By the Grace of Very King God, i got my 189 Visa Grant yesterday from GSM Adelaide.
> Application Date: 3-02-2016
> CO Request for Medicals, Form 80 and PCC : 17-02-2016
> Request Completed: 12-03-2016
> Visa Granted : 22-03-2016
> IED: 25-02-2017


Congratulations Shahram


----------



## Datolite

Aakash2012 said:


> For me .. CO Brisbane.


Fingers crossed for you.

I'm just always getting concerned there are issues with my app when I see people that applied later.

It's all fun and games ey.


----------



## Aakash2012

Datolite said:


> Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> I'm just always getting concerned there are issues with my app when I see people that applied later.
> 
> It's all fun and games ey.


Wish the same for you .. All the best.


----------



## shabdullah

Many congratulations Mohammed... happy for you as you were worried until yesterday 



ZAQ1983 said:


> Dear Lovely Mates,
> 
> I got my Visa Grant today which is unbelievable.
> 
> I just lodged my application on 07/03/2016. I got direct grant today. No CO notification. even though, I claimed points foe employment they did not do any verification.
> 
> I would like to thank every single member in this marvelous forum who assist me to pass all the stages. Moreover, I will keep my activities in this threat to assist anyone who is looking for any information.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Mohammed Elzaq


----------



## kawal_547

ZAQ1983 said:


> Dear Lovely Mates,
> 
> I got my Visa Grant today which is unbelievable.
> 
> I just lodged my application on 07/03/2016. I got direct grant today. No CO notification. even though, I claimed points foe employment they did not do any verification.
> 
> I would like to thank every single member in this marvelous forum who assist me to pass all the stages. Moreover, I will keep my activities in this threat to assist anyone who is looking for any information.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Mohammed Elzaq


Congratulations Mohammed.

Have a blessed year ahead.


----------



## virubaps1

ZAQ1983 said:


> Dear Lovely Mates,
> 
> I got my Visa Grant today which is unbelievable.
> 
> I just lodged my application on 07/03/2016. I got direct grant today. No CO notification. even though, I claimed points foe employment they did not do any verification.
> 
> I would like to thank every single member in this marvelous forum who assist me to pass all the stages. Moreover, I will keep my activities in this threat to assist anyone who is looking for any information.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Mohammed Elzaq


Many congratulations. All the best for your mobilization to Aussi.


----------



## virubaps1

shahram1 said:


> By the Grace of Very King God, i got my 189 Visa Grant yesterday from GSM Adelaide.
> Application Date: 3-02-2016
> CO Request for Medicals, Form 80 and PCC : 17-02-2016
> Request Completed: 12-03-2016
> Visa Granted : 22-03-2016
> IED: 25-02-2017


Many congratulations.


----------



## Tata1983

Congratulations all who received grants today.


----------



## Tata1983

ZAQ1983 said:


> Dear Lovely Mates,
> 
> I got my Visa Grant today which is unbelievable.
> 
> I just lodged my application on 07/03/2016. I got direct grant today. No CO notification. even though, I claimed points foe employment they did not do any verification.
> 
> I would like to thank every single member in this marvelous forum who assist me to pass all the stages. Moreover, I will keep my activities in this threat to assist anyone who is looking for any information.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Mohammed Elzaq


Congratulations Mohammed.

Can we know what all the documents you front loaded to avoid additional CO requests?


----------



## himanshukapoor

Hi,

Any hopes for Invites for 60 pointers under 261313 (Software and Application Programmers) in April or it will delay to July as Ceiling is being reached?

EOI Submission: 6th Feb 

Not invited yet.


----------



## anhhoang

not too sure if anyone here has experienced my situation
I have visa granted today. apparently I checked on my immiaccount, both my partner and I have visa granted. however, when I check my email, I have grant letter but my partner does not have. then i checked my immaccount under my partner's section again. I showed "This application has been granted.The grant letter for this application cannot be viewed at this time. Please refer to correspondence." 
please anyone help me. thanks


----------



## kawal_547

anhhoang said:


> not too sure if anyone here has experienced my situation
> I have visa granted today. apparently I checked on my immiaccount, both my partner and I have visa granted. however, when I check my email, I have grant letter but my partner does not have. then i checked my immaccount under my partner's section again. I showed "This application has been granted.The grant letter for this application cannot be viewed at this time. Please refer to correspondence."
> please anyone help me. thanks


Congratulations.

All the best for future ventures.


----------



## anhhoang

kawal_547 said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> All the best for future ventures.


thanks!! 
just worry about my partner though because she hasn't got her grant notification. i put her name down in my application and my immiaccount also said she got it granted. so weird that she hasn't got hers.
do you know anyone has experienced this problem?


----------



## AA007

ZAQ1983 said:


> Dear Lovely Mates,
> 
> I got my Visa Grant today which is unbelievable.
> 
> I just lodged my application on 07/03/2016. I got direct grant today. No CO notification. even though, I claimed points foe employment they did not do any verification.
> 
> I would like to thank every single member in this marvelous forum who assist me to pass all the stages. Moreover, I will keep my activities in this threat to assist anyone who is looking for any information.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Mohammed Elzaq



Congratz


----------



## ZAQ1983

Tata1983 said:


> Congratulations Mohammed.
> 
> Can we know what all the documents you front loaded to avoid additional CO requests?


Of course dear. I uploaded the following:
Passport copy
UAE resident visa copy
Emirates national ID
bachelor certificate and transcripts for me and wife
For my wife, evidence of English was the medium os the study

Form 80 and form 1221 for me, wife and daughter
PPC and medical upfront uploaded 
Letter of employment from my company.
Marriage certificate
Birth certificates for all


----------



## bharathi039

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> need a help. I applied for my singapore PCC and it has reached chennai.. It shows currently 'held in customs' .. Any idea why it is held and when it will be delivered to me?
> Really worried  .. CO has requested for singapore PCC on 17th..
> 
> India PCC police verification is complete by the local police station..had to shell out some currency.. However the stations folks told me to go to PSK and directly collect the India PCC and no SMS confirmation is required i.e. not wait till the SMS confirmation arrives.. Any thoughts on this? Planning to go tomorrow and check at PSK. How long does PSK take to issue the PCC when the local police station have given the clearance 1 week back?
> 
> Seniors please advise.


When was the local police verification completed? It took exactly 5 working days from verification date for me to get the SMS notification from PSK. 

By the way, if you have applied PCC from tambaram PSK, the first step is you need to show them SMS and then only they will provide you token and allow inside after which, your PCC will be printed and signed. I am not sure about other PSK.

However, you get the SMS notification as soon your police report is submitted. So, if you haven't received the sms, it means your reports are not yet submitted.


----------



## ravikiran7070

bharathi039 said:


> When was the local police verification completed? It took exactly 5 working days from verification date for me to get the SMS notification from PSK.
> 
> By the way, if you have applied PCC from tambaram PSK, the first step is you need to show them SMS and then only they will provide you token and allow inside after which, your PCC will be printed and signed. I am not sure about other PSK.
> 
> However, you get the SMS notification as soon your police report is submitted. So, if you haven't received the sms, it means your reports are not yet submitted.


I contacted the local police station and they said if has been submitted. Very confused.


----------



## Chaudhry

himanshukapoor said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any hopes for Invites for 60 pointers under 261313 (Software and Application Programmers) in April or it will delay to July as Ceiling is being reached?
> 
> EOI Submission: 6th Feb
> 
> Not invited yet.


I don't think points matter at this stage. It should be based on first come first serve or quality of documentation preparation.

Thanks


----------



## Onshore

I created immi account today and imported my application which was submitted by my agent. I saw one tab which says last updated date. My query is this last updated means from my agent or is it from CO side ? What does last updated means in here ?


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

anhhoang said:


> thanks!!
> just worry about my partner though because she hasn't got her grant notification. i put her name down in my application and my immiaccount also said she got it granted. so weird that she hasn't got hers.
> do you know anyone has experienced this problem?


i think her grant letter is included in the primary applicant grant letter ... try to read the grant letter again ... it will be for both of u ... or the CO will send it to u.


----------



## Prasobhp

Aakash2012 said:


> Congratulations to all those who received their Grants today.
> 
> My timelines are quite similar to those who received their Grants recently, but I don't see anything for me till now.
> 
> Any suggestions.


Hi Akash my time line is also similar to you My CO was from Brisbane which one was your office?

29-10-2015 ACS Submitted
03-11-2015 ACS Positive Outcome
21-12-2015 PTE-A Attended result on 22 dec(L:73 R:87 W: 75 S: 80)
20-01-2016 EOI Submit (DOE -189) 65 Points
22-01-2016 Invitation received 
29-01-2016 Visa Lodged
02-02-2016 Doc uploaded
05-02-2016 PCC 
10-02-2016 CO contact requested for Medicals
16-02-2016 Medicals result up loaded
XX-XX-2016 Grant


----------



## kawal_547

Onshore said:


> I created immi account today and imported my application which was submitted by my agent. I saw one tab which says last updated date. My query is this last updated means from my agent or is it from CO side ? What does last updated means in here ?


It's the last update and cam be from either end.

Anyone who is working on the application and makes any amendments and changes the status, then the last updated status is changed and reflects accordingly.


----------



## Prasobhp

ravikiran7070 said:


> I contacted the local police station and they said if has been submitted. Very confused.


I think even if the local police submit the docs it is uploaded from the district head quarters.It may take 4 to 5 days.If you track it online you should be able to see the status .


----------



## Onshore

Thanx kawal


----------



## Tata1983

Chaudhry said:


> I don't think points matter at this stage. It should be based on first come first serve or quality of documentation preparation.
> 
> Thanks


Points do matter guys. More the points sooner you get the invitation. I think you will get the invitation in current(23 Mar) or next round(xx Apr).


----------



## realwizard

himanshukapoor said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any hopes for Invites for 60 pointers under 261313 (Software and Application Programmers) in April or it will delay to July as Ceiling is being reached?
> 
> EOI Submission: 6th Feb
> 
> Not invited yet.





Chaudhry said:


> I don't think points matter at this stage. It should be based on first come first serve or quality of documentation preparation.
> 
> Thanks


I think _himanshukapoor_ is saying he/she has not received an invitation yet. It's really not possible to say whether the invitation is going to arrive soon as there may be a large amount of 65-point EOIs submitted which will stall the 60-point queue.



anhhoang said:


> not too sure if anyone here has experienced my situation
> I have visa granted today. apparently I checked on my immiaccount, both my partner and I have visa granted. however, when I check my email, I have grant letter but my partner does not have. then i checked my immaccount under my partner's section again. I showed "This application has been granted.The grant letter for this application cannot be viewed at this time. Please refer to correspondence."
> please anyone help me. thanks


Did you check the correspondence section on ImmiAccount?
You can also check visa status on VEVO page.



sushendesai said:


> Does IED decided on grant letter or we can decide ied


IED is decided by your case officer and is the latest day you must enter to validate the visa. You are free to arrive earlier.



hemantdesign said:


> Dear Everyone,
> 
> I have hired Australian consultant for Immigration and applied for ACS in Analyst Programmer (261311) category. I read your all posts and inspired by everyone and willing that I can achieve the same. Though I have shown 10+ year experience and my age are 34, and Masters in Computer science. Presently divorced and have 4yr son with me.
> 
> IELTS and PTE score 6.0/61 and this part needs to improve to raise to 7 Band.
> 
> I am waiting for ACS report and I want to share my journey with everyone.
> 
> Regards


Welcome to the club! If you are paying someone for migration advice, please make sure they are a migration agent properly registered with MARA.


----------



## sabooo

Hello, I submitted EOI for 261313 in subclass 189 on 19 January 2016 with 60 points. I haven't got invite yet. Does anyone know what dates were invited in today's draw? Any hope for me? Also, is there a probability of hitting the ceiling?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats buddy.. that was really fast..

BR




ZAQ1983 said:


> Dear Lovely Mates,
> 
> I got my Visa Grant today which is unbelievable.
> 
> I just lodged my application on 07/03/2016. I got direct grant today. No CO notification. even though, I claimed points foe employment they did not do any verification.
> 
> I would like to thank every single member in this marvelous forum who assist me to pass all the stages. Moreover, I will keep my activities in this threat to assist anyone who is looking for any information.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Mohammed Elzaq


----------



## Datolite

ZAQ1983 said:


> Of course dear. I uploaded the following:
> Passport copy
> UAE resident visa copy
> Emirates national ID
> bachelor certificate and transcripts for me and wife
> For my wife, evidence of English was the medium os the study
> 
> Form 80 and form 1221 for me, wife and daughter
> PPC and medical upfront uploaded
> Letter of employment from my company.
> Marriage certificate
> Birth certificates for all


Congratulations.

You might have already answered but was this GSM Ade or Bris?


----------



## matharuz

Hi Users

This is harpreet Matharu

Visa lodged - 18 Jan 2016
Status showing - Application Received

Its about 2 months compete .. there is no CO contact.

Is it matter to worry ??? Kindly suggest...
becoz i have read the threads and some of them got visa 
in february...So should i have to call DIAC...


Its about 2 months waiting for CO contact


----------



## Ashuaust

matharuz said:


> Hi Users
> 
> This is harpreet Matharu
> 
> Visa lodged - 18 Jan 2016
> Status showing - Application Received
> 
> Its about 2 months compete .. there is no CO contact.
> 
> Is it matter to worry ??? Kindly suggest...
> becoz i have read the threads and some of them got visa
> in february...So should i have to call DIAC...
> 
> 
> Its about 2 months waiting for CO contact


Hi
If u have uploaded all your documents like pcc n medicals than I guess u should wait for 90days time frame before u call them. 
U may get direct GRANT 
HOPE FOR BEST


----------



## andreyx108b

matharuz said:


> Hi Users This is harpreet Matharu Visa lodged - 18 Jan 2016 Status showing - Application Received Its about 2 months compete .. there is no CO contact. Is it matter to worry ??? Kindly suggest... becoz i have read the threads and some of them got visa in february...So should i have to call DIAC... Its about 2 months waiting for CO contact


No, dont worry, different COs take different times to respond


----------



## dakshch

ZAQ1983 said:


> Dear Lovely Mates,
> 
> 
> 
> I got my Visa Grant today which is unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> I just lodged my application on 07/03/2016. I got direct grant today. No CO notification. even though, I claimed points foe employment they did not do any verification.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to thank every single member in this marvelous forum who assist me to pass all the stages. Moreover, I will keep my activities in this threat to assist anyone who is looking for any information.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Mohammed Elzaq



Grant in 16 days... Congrats mate
And some of us here have been waiting for over 4 months. 
DIBP work in mysterious ways...


----------



## Mann1

shahram1 said:


> By the Grace of Very King God, i got my 189 Visa Grant yesterday from GSM Adelaide.
> Application Date: 3-02-2016
> CO Request for Medicals, Form 80 and PCC : 17-02-2016
> Request Completed: 12-03-2016
> Visa Granted : 22-03-2016
> IED: 25-02-2017


Congrats. Your timeline looks similar. I did apply on 6 February. And I also submit requires document in 12 March. My co also from GSM Adelaide. May I know what was your occupation or code. And your co name.


----------



## ZAQ1983

Datolite said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> You might have already answered but was this GSM Ade or Bris?


It was ade.


----------



## sameerb

ZAQ1983 said:


> Dear Lovely Mates,
> 
> I got my Visa Grant today which is unbelievable.
> 
> I just lodged my application on 07/03/2016. I got direct grant today. No CO notification. even though, I claimed points foe employment they did not do any verification.
> 
> I would like to thank every single member in this marvelous forum who assist me to pass all the stages. Moreover, I will keep my activities in this threat to assist anyone who is looking for any information.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Mohammed Elzaq



Dear Mohammed Elzaq,

Congratulations!!! And may you have good luck ahead too.


Regards,
Sameer Berlas


----------



## sabooo

sabooo said:


> Hello, I submitted EOI for 261313 in subclass 189 on 19 January 2016 with 60 points. I haven't got invite yet. Does anyone know what dates were invited in today's draw? Any hope for me? Also, is there a probability of hitting the ceiling?


Anyone?


----------



## chln.murthy

Learn said:


> Any body who lodged their visa in last week of Feb 2016.
> What are their timelines.


See My Signature ..Please suggest the expected date of receipt of Grant Letter :confused2:


----------



## shahram1

thanx dear


----------



## marli15

*189 Visa Granted*

Received grant notice yesterday.
Thank you so much for all the valuable information, everyone!


----------



## Ashish_2574

Hi,
Today CO is assigned to my application. I received email from Adelaide CO asking for more information. Below are the documents requested,

PCC - for all
Health checkup - for all
Marriage certificate - for spouse (which I had uploaded already but will do again)
Additional personal particular - for spouse

I assume last one is form 1221. Please can anyone confirm this?

I am happy to see some movement in application at last.

Regards,


----------



## jamis

Nice to hear your CO assignment.
Yes Additional personal particular form is Form 1221.

Can you please share your timeline? when did you lodge your application ?



Ashish_2574 said:


> Hi,
> Today CO is assigned to my application. I received email from Adelaide CO asking for more information. Below are the documents requested,
> 
> PCC - for all
> Health checkup - for all
> Marriage certificate - for spouse (which I had uploaded already but will do again)
> Additional personal particular - for spouse
> 
> I assume last one is form 1221. Please can anyone confirm this?
> 
> I am happy to see some movement in application at last.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## Ashish_2574

jamis said:


> Nice to hear your CO assignment.
> Yes Additional personal particular form is Form 1221.
> 
> Can you please share your timeline? when did you lodge your application ?


Thanks.

I lodged my application on 3rd March 2016. Most of documents uploaded on 5th March 2016. Form 80 uploaded on 15th and 19th March.

Regards


----------



## Romrio

Got my grant on 22nd March. See signature for details.


----------



## Vardhan16

marli15 said:


> Received grant notice yesterday.
> Thank you so much for all the valuable information, everyone!


Congrats marli on your grant


----------



## Abdin

I have lodged my visa on 27-Feb-2016 and on 15th-March I Got an email from “Immi Assessment Commence” which stated that a CO has been assigned to assess your application but application status on IMMI account is still “Application Received”. I have front-loaded all documents which includes Reference letters/Bank statements/Few salary slips/Tax Certs and from80, 1221, Medicals,PCC etc. Can somebody please suggest, what is going on with my application?


----------



## Vardhan16

Aakash2012 said:


> Wish the same for you .. All the best.


hi Akash,

Just wanted to know if CO has contacted you or your company for employment verification as my time lines looks similar to yours..

Best of luck for you !!


----------



## shre.sunaust

Learn said:


> Any body who lodged their visa in last week of Feb 2016.
> What are their timelines.


I submitted one week ahead of you see my time line.

We applied for 3 - Myself wife and kid-1year

We uploaded all the docs, even before the co was alloted.
Uploaded docs- employment docs for both , education docs for both ,pcc - all three, form-80 both,spouse functional English, IELTS -self, marriage certificate and applied for medical for all.
Before the co contacted medicals also was cleared.

Co asked for spouse functional English, 
Next set of docs - got another certificate for the college and College TC which mentioned medium of education was english. 



Skilled - Subclass - 189 | 261311 
EOI Submitted - 60 points : 23/08/2015 
Invited - 22/01/2016
Visa Application Lodged :16/2/2016
All Documents uploaded (including Form 80) : 18/2/2016 
PCC Applied : 26/01/2016
PCC Cleared : 17/02/2016
Health Tests : 17/1/2016
co contacted : 22/02/2016 asked for addition docs
Health Cleared :22/02/2016
Addition docs submitted : 23/02/2016 
Grant : 15/03/2016


----------



## Vardhan16

hi guys,

Does CO Brisbane and CO Adelaide corresponds to different visa category like 189 and 190?


----------



## Learn

shre.sunaust said:


> I submitted one week ahead of you see my time line.
> 
> We applied for 3 - Myself wife and kid-1year
> 
> We uploaded all the docs, even before the co was alloted.
> Uploaded docs- employment docs for both , education docs for both ,pcc - all three, form-80 both,spouse functional English, IELTS -self, marriage certificate and applied for medical for all.
> Before the co contacted medicals also was cleared.
> 
> Co asked for spouse functional English,
> Next set of docs - got another certificate for the college and College TC which mentioned medium of education was english.
> 
> 
> 
> Skilled - Subclass - 189 | 261311
> EOI Submitted - 60 points : 23/08/2015
> Invited - 22/01/2016
> Visa Application Lodged :16/2/2016
> All Documents uploaded (including Form 80) : 18/2/2016
> PCC Applied : 26/01/2016
> PCC Cleared : 17/02/2016
> Health Tests : 17/1/2016
> co contacted : 22/02/2016 asked for addition docs
> Health Cleared :22/02/2016
> Addition docs submitted : 23/02/2016
> Grant : 15/03/2016


 Hi,
Thank you for the information.
I have no control over documents submission as I have hired an agent . Though I have given her all the documents which are required.
I hope the Grant is on the way. fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:


----------



## himanshukapoor

Anyone from January/Feb for 261313 - Software Engineer EOI got invited on 23rd March?


----------



## shre.sunaust

Learn said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for the information.
> I have no control over documents submission as I have hired an agent . Though I have given her all the documents which are required.
> I hope the Grant is on the way. fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:


All the very best. Hope you will receive it at the earliest.


----------



## Vardhan16

shre.sunaust said:


> All the very best. Hope you will receive it at the earliest.


Hi Shre,

Congrats on your grant. btw how many points did you claim for your work experience?


----------



## Vardhan16

Mar - 24th to Mar-29th are holidays in Australia. No grants till Mar 30th. 


24-Mar	Thursday	Maundy Thursday	Christian	
24-Mar	Thursday	Purim	Jewish holiday	
25-Mar	Friday	Good Friday	National Holiday	
26-Mar	Saturday	Holy Saturday	Common State holiday	All except Tas, WA
27-Mar	Sunday	Easter Day	State Holiday	Australian Capital Territory, New South Wales
27-Mar	Sunday	Easter Day	Observance	All
28-Mar	Monday	Easter Monday	National Holiday	
Mar 29 Tuesday Easter Tuesday


----------



## realwizard

Abdin said:


> I have lodged my visa on 27-Feb-2016 and on 15th-March I Got an email from “Immi Assessment Commence” which stated that a CO has been assigned to assess your application but application status on IMMI account is still “Application Received”. I have front-loaded all documents which includes Reference letters/Bank statements/Few salary slips/Tax Certs and from80, 1221, Medicals,PCC etc. Can somebody please suggest, what is going on with my application?


Hi Abdin. The same thing happened to me. I guess they are checking the documents and verifying the claims, so we just have to wait.


----------



## Abdin

realwizard said:


> Hi Abdin. The same thing happened to me. I guess they are checking the documents and verifying the claims, so we just have to wait.


Thanks for update, May we all get the grant soon.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Vardhan16 said:


> Mar - 24th to Mar-29th are holidays in Australia. No grants till Mar 30th.
> 
> 
> 24-MarThursdayMaundy ThursdayChristian
> 24-MarThursdayPurimJewish holiday
> 25-MarFridayGood FridayNational Holiday
> 26-MarSaturdayHoly SaturdayCommon State holidayAll except Tas, WA
> 27-MarSundayEaster DayState HolidayAustralian Capital Territory, New South Wales
> 27-MarSundayEaster DayObservanceAll
> 28-MarMondayEaster MondayNational Holiday
> Mar 29 Tuesday Easter Tuesday


March 2016 is a unforgettable month for some of us. Lets name it "Mercy less March 16" 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## anzy

Hi everyone
I logged my application 3/03/2016
Got response today from coe
Asked for Australian federal police check (AFP) national police clearance for my husband.
I need someone suggestion as i didnt submitted his AFP because he came to Australia a month ago for the first time. And i saw somewhere in website to apply AFP you need to be in Australia for a year. Please help me am i able to get his AFP or not my lawyer also said me the same thing that to have his AFP he need to be here for year. Anyone had same problem?
Regards 
Anjana


----------



## ravikiran7070

*Pending PCC uploaded*

Hi guys,

uploaded all my pending PCC docs.. GSM adelaide asked for singapore PCC and India PCC.. Both done.. Fingers crossed for the golden mail :fingerscrossed::juggle:


----------



## Sn_Rafi

I have taken PCC from India,Kerala.
Which document type I have to select to upload PCC ? Is it,Overseas Police Clearance State/Local?


Also, which document type is for functional English. My husband got letter from his institution.


----------



## bharathi039

Sn_Rafi said:


> I have taken PCC from India,Kerala.
> Which document type I have to select to upload PCC ? Is it,Overseas Police Clearance State/Local?
> 
> 
> Also, which document type is for functional English. My husband got letter from his institution.


Upload your PCC under 'Overseas Police Clearance - National'. 

I ain't sure about spouse doc!


----------



## vikaschandra

Sn_Rafi said:


> I have taken PCC from India,Kerala.
> Which document type I have to select to upload PCC ? Is it,Overseas Police Clearance State/Local?
> 
> 
> Also, which document type is for functional English. My husband got letter from his institution.


Put he functional english letter from Institution under "Language Ability-English


----------



## Ashish_2574

Hi,

I have started filling form 1221 for my spouse and have few queries,

Question 17 asks "What is general purpose of your journey/further stay?" Not sure what to write there.

Question 18 asks "if you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival" - which I don't know as of now. What will be answer to this?

Same for question 19 which ask intended date of departure? 

And most important,
Question 34 which asks have applied for,
Visitor or Business or Migration or student visa?
Is answer to this - Migration for SI 189 visa type?

Please help me on this?

Regards,


----------



## vikaschandra

Ashish_2574 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have started filling form 1221 for my spouse and have few queries,
> 
> Question 17 asks "What is general purpose of your journey/further stay?" Not sure what to write there.
> 
> Question 18 asks "if you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival" - which I don't know as of now. What will be answer to this?
> 
> Same for question 19 which ask intended date of departure?
> 
> And most important,
> Question 34 which asks have applied for,
> Visitor or Business or Migration or student visa?
> Is answer to this - Migration for SI 189 visa type?
> 
> Please help me on this?
> 
> Regards,


Q17. Mention as "To Live and Work" or " Migration"
Q18. If you do not know the dates leave it blank
Q19. Leave it blank as well
Q34. Migration Visa


----------



## Ashish_2574

vikaschandra said:


> Q17. Mention as "To Live and Work" or " Migration"
> Q18. If you do not know the dates leave it blank
> Q19. Leave it blank as well
> Q34. Migration Visa


Thanks Vikas. You are always helpful and I highly appreciate that.

Regards,


----------



## happy2009gill

Ashish_2574 said:


> vikaschandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q17. Mention as "To Live and Work" or " Migration"
> Q18. If you do not know the dates leave it blank
> Q19. Leave it blank as well
> Q34. Migration Visa
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Vikas. You are always helpful and I highly appreciate that.
> 
> Regards,
Click to expand...


Hi Vikas, Plz support, I worked in 5 African countries for the same Indian employer at same designation in 2012-2014 and assessment as relevant, Can you please tell me how should I mention it in EOI, Should I split into 5 countries or single, if single then which country should I select......currently I am Woking in India with different employer....


----------



## happy2009gill

Can seniors advise pls


----------



## Abdul Laghari

Hi guys
My friend got invitation on 23/03/2016 for Electronics Engineer (189), applied for visa on same day, just wondering does he need to upload the form 1221 and 80.

Regards,


----------



## Ashish_2574

Abdul Laghari said:


> Hi guys
> My friend got invitation on 23/03/2016 for Electronics Engineer (189), applied for visa on same day, just wondering does he need to upload the form 1221 and 80.
> 
> Regards,


Form 80 is required in most of cases. It's better to front load this. Form 1221 is needed if your friend is migrating with family spouse +kid then CO will ask for this form for spouse. I have asked to fill 1221 for my spouse.

To avoid delays, you can fill and upload those.

Regards


----------



## marli15

Vardhan16 said:


> Congrats marli on your grant


Thank you, Vardhan. Perhaps no employment verification will be conducted for you.
All the best!


----------



## Ashish_2574

happy2009gill said:


> Hi Vikas, Plz support, I worked in 5 African countries for the same Indian employer at same designation in 2012-2014 and assessment as relevant, Can you please tell me how should I mention it in EOI, Should I split into 5 countries or single, if single then which country should I select......currently I am Woking in India with different employer....


Seniors can guide you on this however my take is they this was mentioned for ACS, the same you should mention in EOI. However get this confirmed by someone else.

Regards


----------



## marli15

Abdul Laghari said:


> Hi guys
> My friend got invitation on 23/03/2016 for Electronics Engineer (189), applied for visa on same day, just wondering does he need to upload the form 1221 and 80.
> 
> Regards,


Yes, he might get a direct grant for uploading these forms. Please tell him to do the same for dependents if applicable.


----------



## amitanshu

Hi Expats,

Need an urgent help. I am quite certain this is not the appropriate thread to ask this question, however, I do feel this thread has many experienced Expat's who might have already underwent this and should be able to help straight away.

I need an Indian format of statutory declaration. I need it for my younger brother who is planning to for visa 189. At this juncture, he is collecting all the documents. He was working with HCL Technologies India at Noida from July 2013 till Jan2016 and is currently working with an another organization. Can some one please advise the current valid format of Indian statutory declaration such that he could have it duly signed by his manager. He will be applying under software engineer category. 

Regards,
Amit


----------



## happy2009gill

Seniors please advise, how should I mention the wor experience of 5 countries for the same employer and designation in EOI


----------



## vikaschandra

happy2009gill said:


> Seniors please advise, how should I mention the wor experience of 5 countries for the same employer and designation in EOI


Yes you can breakdown the experience S separate entries and mark them all as relevant to nominated occupation code.


----------



## sandeshrego

ahmed_2003 said:


> Is it really applicable including all state ? If it then, do not take it other way.... they are really lazy I see....


Let's ban Eid holidays in Saudi and Pakistan. As, 70% of these populations are atheists

Let's see who are all lazy and wasting time.

Even before emigrating, your Islamic fanaticism has started.


----------



## sandeshrego

andreyx108b said:


> Lazy? Such a lack of respect for religious holidays of the country a person trying to immigrate to.


This is the problem with these fanatics. They create a problem in their country and now want to emigrate to a Australia to create a new Caliphate.


----------



## Gregcu

marli15 said:


> Yes, he might get a direct grant for uploading these forms. Please tell him to do the same for dependents if applicable.


where to upload the form 80?


----------



## Ashish_2574

Gregcu said:


> where to upload the form 80?


Upload this under more\other documents section and select form 80 from drop down.


----------



## marli15

Gregcu said:


> where to upload the form 80?


You can see Form 80 when you select the Document Type drop-down list in your application.


----------



## Gregcu

hi guys, in which field in the immi account do i attach form 80?


----------



## shabdullah

Gregcu said:


> hi guys, in which field in the immi account do i attach form 80?


Character, evidence of --> form 80


----------



## kct22

Hi Seniors,

I have received invitation on 23rd March. I have created immi account and I am in process of filling the application.
I think I should have asked this question at the time of submitting EOI. I have not submitted the application as I have following questions.

1. I had backlogs in my college degree. Course completion date was 11th May 2007. But I cleared backlogs on April 2009. While filling EOI I have entered to date as 11th May 2007. Do I need to change to April 2009?
2. Under Employment page it is asking to fill "Description of duties", It has only 300 characters to fill in. It will take more characters if I mention the complete description . Is this normal?
3. I am claiming partner point. She has worked in 3 organization. While applying ACS she managed to get reference letter from only one company(3+ years). While submitting EOI I have mentioned only one company's details. Do I need to mention other company details as well?
4. In my wife's passport she has first name and given names. But in PAN card she has first name, middle name and last name. In her organization records all three names are mentioned, including payslips. Is there any place where I can inform about this?
5. I travelled to Netherland on Buisness Visa and stayed there for 2 months. Should I enter these details under "Previous countries of residence" page.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sandeshrego

AA007 said:


> Why you are involving Islam in this?
> A guy commented without knowing that there are religious holidays so why u are doing such propaganda on this forum which is purely for immigration support and updates.


It was clearly mentioned that holidays were for Easter along with each religious date. If you are talking about Propaganda, then stop using Inshallah, Mashallah and other Aladdin beliefs in this forum. Let's stop this discussion and move on from here.
:juggle:


----------



## kct22

kct22 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have received invitation on 23rd March. I have created immi account and I am in process of filling the application.
> I think I should have asked this question at the time of submitting EOI. I have not submitted the application as I have following questions.
> 
> 1. I had backlogs in my college degree. Course completion date was 11th May 2007. But I cleared backlogs on April 2009. While filling EOI I have entered to date as 11th May 2007. Do I need to change to April 2009?
> 2. Under Employment page it is asking to fill "Description of duties", It has only 300 characters to fill in. It will take more characters if I mention the complete description . Is this normal?
> 3. I am claiming partner point. She has worked in 3 organization. While applying ACS she managed to get reference letter from only one company(3+ years). While submitting EOI I have mentioned only one company's details. Do I need to mention other company details as well?
> 4. In my wife's passport she has first name and given names. But in PAN card she has first name, middle name and last name. In her organization records all three names are mentioned, including payslips. Is there any place where I can inform about this?
> 5. I travelled to Netherland on Buisness Visa and stayed there for 2 months. Should I enter these details under "Previous countries of residence" page.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Seniors,

Please help me with the above questions. I am stuck with the application.


----------



## vikaschandra

kct22 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have received invitation on 23rd March. I have created immi account and I am in process of filling the application.
> I think I should have asked this question at the time of submitting EOI. I have not submitted the application as I have following questions.
> 
> 1. I had backlogs in my college degree. Course completion date was 11th May 2007. But I cleared backlogs on April 2009. While filling EOI I have entered to date as 11th May 2007. Do I need to change to April 2009?
> 2. Under Employment page it is asking to fill "Description of duties", It has only 300 characters to fill in. It will take more characters if I mention the complete description . Is this normal?
> 3. I am claiming partner point. She has worked in 3 organization. While applying ACS she managed to get reference letter from only one company(3+ years). While submitting EOI I have mentioned only one company's details. Do I need to mention other company details as well?
> 4. In my wife's passport she has first name and given names. But in PAN card she has first name, middle name and last name. In her organization records all three names are mentioned, including payslips. Is there any place where I can inform about this?
> 5. I travelled to Netherland on Buisness Visa and stayed there for 2 months. Should I enter these details under "Previous countries of residence" page.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1. What is date is mentioned as date of completing the degree on your Certificate? Use that date on the EOI
2. Just put brief synopsis of your job duties to fit within 300 characters 
3. If ACS has assessed her job duties as relevant to Nominated occupation code for only one company then no need to mention other companies. If she had provided other company details to ACS for assessment without job Description and acs assesed them as non relevant then on eoi you would need to mention those company names as well but mark them as non relevant to nominated occupation code 
4. Not sure about this probably some of our seniors can advice on this
5. It was temporary visa so would not be required


----------



## jojo

Religious holidays may affect things! Lets not dwell on them please! This thread is about visas

Jo xxx


----------



## kawal_547

jojo said:


> Religious holidays may affect things! Lets not dwell on them please! This thread is about visas
> 
> Jo xxx


I assume n on a positive note that this long long weekend...might expedite the applications final status once office is resumed on Tuesday.

As recently invited people will also be lodging their application over this long weekend, which will further be increasing the work load as 2 working days Off....Fri n Mon resp...n few CO's might have taken Thu or even Tue as Off....as less grants were seen this current week.

This assumption gives a positive vibe that we might see flow of grants over the next week.


----------



## shabdullah

I feel the same, as after new year and Christmas holidays we have witnessed much faster grants



kawal_547 said:


> I assume n on a positive note that this long long weekend...might expedite the applications final status once office is resumed on Tuesday.
> 
> As recently invited people will also be lodging their application over this long weekend, which will further be increasing the work load as 2 working days Off....Fri n Mon resp...n few CO's might have taken Thu or even Tue as Off....as less grants were seen this current week.
> 
> This assumption gives a positive vibe that we might see flow of grants over the next week.


----------



## Dr.Dre

A quick query regarding form 1221, they have asked that DO you intend to work in Australia. Well i will work in Australia but as of now, i don't have a job and they have asked for employment details. Thanks in advance.


----------



## go2aus

*Yahoo....Its a golden grant...*

Hello mates,

Finally got the golden grant on 24 Mar at 11 AEST. Yahoooooo :second::boxing:

My long journey for PR has finally come to an end. Got the grant after exact 50 days from visa lodge date (02 Feb). But overall process & planning took over 1.5 years. 

I can't describe in words the support & help provided by this forum & its members. You guys have been exceptional. Thanks a lot guys...

No employment verification happened (may be due to not claiming points for experience). Grant provided by CO Kristy. 1st CO contact (Ben) requested for form 80 for me & spouse and spouse's ACS (eventhough all documents were provided earlier). All additional documents provided by 23 Feb and had to wait 1 month & 1 day to get the grant. Status in immiaccount moved to 'Finalized' from 'Assessment in progress' on 24th Mar without any prior communication.


----------



## sandeshrego

go2aus said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> Finally got the golden grant on 24 Mar at 11 AEST. Yahoooooo :second::boxing:
> 
> My long journey for PR has finally come to an end. Got the grant after exact 50 days from visa lodge date (02 Feb). But overall process & planning took over 1.5 years.
> 
> I can't describe in words the support & help provided by this forum & its members. You guys have been exceptional. Thanks a lot guys...
> 
> No employment verification happened (may be due to not claiming points for experience). Grant provided by CO Kristy. 1st CO contact (Ben) requested for form 80 for me & spouse and spouse's ACS (eventhough all documents were provided earlier). All additional documents provided by 23 Feb and had to wait 1 month & 1 day to get the grant. Status in immiaccount moved to 'Finalized' from 'Assessment in progress' on 24th Mar without any prior communication.


Congrats Bro, Wish you you and your family success in future journey


----------



## namqas

go2aus said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> Finally got the golden grant on 24 Mar at 11 AEST. Yahoooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My long journey for PR has finally come to an end. Got the grant after exact 50 days from visa lodge date (02 Feb). But overall process & planning took over 1.5 years.
> 
> I can't describe in words the support & help provided by this forum & its members. You guys have been exceptional. Thanks a lot guys...


Congrats mate !!!


----------



## jairichi

My spouse being the primary applicant got an ITA for 189 on 23rd March 2016. We are in the process of getting our documents ready to apply. Questions that comes to my mind for medicals are,
1. Where do I get TRN number or HAP ID or HRI for medicals?
2. Referral letter for medicals?

Thanks.


----------



## jairichi

In addition to my above question what are the different components of medicals for Australian 189 visa? From my understanding it is physical examination, HIV blood test, chest x-ray and urine analysis. Am I correct?

Thanks.


----------



## vikaschandra

jairichi said:


> My spouse being the primary applicant got an ITA for 189 on 23rd March 2016. We are in the process of getting our documents ready to apply. Questions that comes to my mind for medicals are,
> 1. Where do I get TRN number or HAP ID or HRI for medicals?
> 2. Referral letter for medicals?
> 
> Thanks.


Congratulations to you and your spouse on receiving the ITA. 

Upon visa application submission you will be able to see the TRN. 
You can also generate the HAP Id for the medicals beforwor after visa application submission. 

Refer to the link for more info
Arranging a health examination


----------



## Tata1983

jairichi said:


> In addition to my above question what are the different components of medicals for Australian 189 visa? From my understanding it is physical examination, HIV blood test, chest x-ray and urine analysis. Am I correct?
> 
> Thanks.


Go to immiaccount and create an application under health declarations. There you will get what all the health examinations needed based on the visa subclass and the information you provide.


----------



## vikaschandra

jairichi said:


> In addition to my above question what are the different components of medicals for Australian 189 visa? From my understanding it is physical examination, HIV blood test, chest x-ray and urine analysis. Am I correct?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes these are the tests. In addition if you have child over two years he/she eould have to take Mantoux Test and physical examination only


----------



## jairichi

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations to you and your spouse on receiving the ITA.
> 
> Upon visa application submission you will be able to see the TRN.
> You can also generate the HAP Id for the medicals beforwor after visa application submission.
> 
> Refer to the link for more info
> Arranging a health examination


Thank you for quick reply. Will generate HAP ID using the weblink.


----------



## jairichi

Tata1983 said:


> Go to immiaccount and create an application under health declarations. There you will get what all the health examinations needed based on the visa subclass and the information you provide.


Thank you. Will have a look.


----------



## jairichi

vikaschandra said:


> Yes these are the tests. In addition if you have child over two years he/she eould have to take Mantoux Test and physical examination only


Thank you for your reply. We have a kid who is currently less than 2 years old. She will complete 2 years by mid April. So, looks like Mantoux test might be mandatory along with physical examination.


----------



## Me_Aussie

hi,
I have applied dependent visa with my spouse and file is in received state. I appeared for PTE recently and got overall 29 score.

can I upload my score for functional English? any chance CO might be too kind to ignore one number ? I know functional English threshold is 30

can I expect the unexpected?


----------



## amitanshu

amitanshu said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Need an urgent help. I am quite certain this is not the appropriate thread to ask this question, however, I do feel this thread has many experienced Expat's who might have already underwent this and should be able to help straight away.
> 
> I need an Indian format of statutory declaration. I need it for my younger brother who is planning to for visa 189. At this juncture, he is collecting all the documents. He was working with HCL Technologies India at Noida from July 2013 till Jan2016 and is currently working with an another organization. Can some one please advise the current valid format of Indian statutory declaration such that he could have it duly signed by his manager. He will be applying under software engineer category.
> 
> Regards,
> Amit



can someone please advise.


----------



## sgthushara

Jay05 said:


> Hi, Congratulations to all who received their invite on the 8th Jan round. I have a question for you.
> 
> I filled up the application and I am on the last page with the submit now button. But I did not get any option of submitting the documents such as PCC?
> 
> Why is that?



You can attach documents later


----------



## shabdullah

Hi amitanshu,

Please find attached the two samples that I found when I was looking for SD formats. But I used the Commonwealth of Australia format because had my SD witnessed by Migration Officer at Australian Consulate General Dubai.



amitanshu said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Need an urgent help. I am quite certain this is not the appropriate thread to ask this question, however, I do feel this thread has many experienced Expat's who might have already underwent this and should be able to help straight away.
> 
> I need an Indian format of statutory declaration. I need it for my younger brother who is planning to for visa 189. At this juncture, he is collecting all the documents. He was working with HCL Technologies India at Noida from July 2013 till Jan2016 and is currently working with an another organization. Can some one please advise the current valid format of Indian statutory declaration such that he could have it duly signed by his manager. He will be applying under software engineer category.
> 
> Regards,
> Amit


----------



## Patriot

Me_Aussie said:


> hi,
> I have applied dependent visa with my spouse and file is in received state. I appeared for PTE recently and got overall 29 score.
> 
> can I upload my score for functional English? any chance CO might be too kind to ignore one number ? I know functional English threshold is 30
> 
> can I expect the unexpected?


I am afraid if the functional English score for PTE is 30, this won't be accepted and your spouse has to pay for a large fee to continue. But generally speaking, they look into each field and there is a threshold for each one, so you need to pass it for each one.


----------



## jeyam_555

*CDR help needed*



sandeshrego said:


> Congrats Bro, Wish you you and your family success in future journey


Congrats bro for clearing EA. I too a mechanical engineer in same situation, IELST 6.5 overall, PTE planned.
Need help in CDR for engineers Australia. Please provide some sample CDR for engineers australia, will really appreciate


----------



## realwizard

Me_Aussie said:


> hi,
> I have applied dependent visa with my spouse and file is in received state. I appeared for PTE recently and got overall 29 score.
> 
> can I upload my score for functional English? any chance CO might be too kind to ignore one number ? I know functional English threshold is 30
> 
> can I expect the unexpected?





Patriot said:


> I am afraid if the functional English score for PTE is 30, this won't be accepted and your spouse has to pay for a large fee to continue. But generally speaking, they look into each field and there is a threshold for each one, so you need to pass it for each one.


The requirement for functional English is "an overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening." However, I also doubt that you will be given a free pass on this requirement. Maybe consider whether you may prepare better and retake the test.
How can I prove I have functional English?


----------



## vv__a1004

Hi guys, have a question regarding form 80.

Would CO ask for supporting documents as proofs of form 80?


----------



## ramya_satis

When should we submit the form 80 an 1221


----------



## andreyx108b

vv__a1004 said:


> Hi guys, have a question regarding form 80. Would CO ask for supporting documents as proofs of form 80?


Usually no.

However I have seen cases when for example travel evidence was requested.


----------



## andreyx108b

ramya_satis said:


> When should we submit the form 80 an 1221


After paying the fees, the sooner the better


----------



## guru_subbs

Amit - Ping me. I can help a bit


----------



## derevko

Hi guys,
I have a question for the required document for 189.
Do we need to get employment reference from current job for visa 189? because i used SD during my ACS assessment.
Am i able to use only contract, SD, and payslips here?

thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

derevko said:


> Hi guys, I have a question for the required document for 189. Do we need to get employment reference from current job for visa 189? because i used SD during my ACS assessment. Am i able to use only contract, SD, and payslips here? thanks


Are you claiming points for this job? 

If you do, then are you claiming points beyond the day ACS has assessed it to (up to today?) ? 

If the first answer is NO - then you dont need anything. 

If 1st and 2nd are yes, then yes you can use SD, payslips and contract.

If 1st is yes and 2nd is no, you can use the same SD as the one used for ACS.


----------



## ramya_satis

*Just started*

Hi All,

I have just started with the requirements and am looking at collecting the documents for skill assessment by April 15, 2016.

Initially i thought it would be simple, but now getting overwhelmed by the list of documents and other tests, also confused if i should get partner skill assessment.

Please share your experiences and what are achievable timelines for 189 visa - role system analyst.

Thanks
Ramya
Preparing for Skill Assessmet - Target -April 15, 2016


----------



## Sn_Rafi

*Application Status*

I have submitted all additional documents asked - PCC for me and husband, Health for all and Functional English Proof for my husband. Now application status seems 
'Assessment in progress'. How many days it would require normally to check these documents?


----------



## M R

*pcc*

Hi, I have applied PCC (for myself,wife and one year old kid) in India and am just done with police verification for current address. Next step is to be called by passport office for collection of pcc. Can anyone advise whether it is mandatory for all the family members to visit passport office to collect pcc ; My son is not well and doctor advised him to avoid travelling.


----------



## andreyx108b

Sn_Rafi said:


> I have submitted all additional documents asked - PCC for me and husband, Health for all and Functional English Proof for my husband. Now application status seems 'Assessment in progress'. How many days it would require normally to check these documents?


Normally within 2-8 weeks... You can estimate using the tool.


----------



## DeepakDhankhar107

Hi andreyx108b

What you suggests to do when there is no response from CO after around 10 weeks of first contact??

There is standard response on calls from DIBP & only auto response over mails.




andreyx108b said:


> Normally within 2-8 weeks... You can estimate using the tool.


----------



## andreyx108b

DeepakDhankhar107 said:


> Hi andreyx108b What you suggests to do when there is no response from CO after around 10 weeks of first contact?? There is standard response on calls from DIBP & only auto response over mails.


You can not do much, i know a person who was contacted on 25th of August 2015 and CO is quiet since...


----------



## guru_subbs

Hello Ramya- Have you done your PTE? It's better to attempt the English exam and proceed with skill assessment. Practically you can do both parallel. But the amount of time you have to spend for preparation of PTE and assessment is very high.


----------



## DeepakDhankhar107

I think this is worst part of whole PR process. Atleast they should state the reason because of which VISA is taking time. I have two job opportunities right now with me, which i will loose if PR will not come in next week.

:confused2:



andreyx108b said:


> You can not do much, i know a person who was contacted on 25th of August 2015 and CO is quiet since...


----------



## andreyx108b

DeepakDhankhar107 said:


> I think this is worst part of whole PR process. Atleast they should state the reason because of which VISA is taking time. I have two job opportunities right now with me, which i will loose if PR will not come in next week. :confused2:


People guess that if takes longer than 20+ weeks, it is usually due external checks.


----------



## DeepakDhankhar107

external checks??
What it includes...




andreyx108b said:


> People guess that if takes longer than 20+ weeks, it is usually due external checks.


----------



## rd85164

M R said:


> Hi, I have applied PCC (for myself,wife and one year old kid) in India and am just done with police verification for current address. Next step is to be called by passport office for collection of pcc. Can anyone advise whether it is mandatory for all the family members to visit passport office to collect pcc ; My son is not well and doctor advised him to avoid travelling.



It is advisable that Passport and passport holder should go to collect their own PCC as they stamp the passport as well. Under extreme circumstances, You can always reach out to PSK main officer and he may be able to get that done without your Son being there.

Good Luck.
Rahul.


----------



## M R

rd85164 said:


> It is advisable that Passport and passport holder should go to collect their own PCC as they stamp the passport as well. Under extreme circumstances, You can always reach out to PSK main officer and he may be able to get that done without your Son being there.
> 
> Good Luck.
> Rahul.


Thanks, Rahul


----------



## Sn_Rafi

andreyx108b said:


> Normally within 2-8 weeks... You can estimate using the tool.


Thanks Andrey But where we could get this tool?


----------



## Sn_Rafi

DeepakDhankhar107 said:


> I think this is worst part of whole PR process. Atleast they should state the reason because of which VISA is taking time. I have two job opportunities right now with me, which i will loose if PR will not come in next week.
> 
> :confused2:


Hi Deepak,
How could we search jobs from India before getting PR? I searched in seek.com and called the number provided there. But most of them saying that we contact them only after we reach there. Please help.


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

DIBP staff will be on strike from 29 march to 7 april ... it will effect airport immigration process but i m not sure whether it is going to effect visa grant process.

official post "The Community and Public Sector Union (CPSU) has suspended all planned Protected Industrial Action (PIA) from today, 23 March until the end of Monday, 28 March. Business as usual arrangements will be in place for all operations over this period, including air and cruise ship traveller clearances. The CPSU has notified PIA continues from Tuesday, 29 March to Thursday, 7 April"


----------



## amitanshu

shabdullah said:


> Hi amitanshu,
> 
> Please find attached the two samples that I found when I was looking for SD formats. But I used the Commonwealth of Australia format because had my SD witnessed by Migration Officer at Australian Consulate General Dubai.


Thank you so much


----------



## andreyx108b

Sn_Rafi said:


> Thanks Andrey But where we could get this tool?


Google myimmitracker, or pm me.


----------



## conjoinme

Hi Guys,

I have received the invite in the last round. Now, the next step is to lodge the visa. How much time it takes to get CO? Reason is that one of my PCC will take sometime to arrive and I don't want a scenario where CO asks for pcc and I might not be having it.
Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

conjoinme said:


> Hi Guys, I have received the invite in the last round. Now, the next step is to lodge the visa. How much time it takes to get CO? Reason is that one of my PCC will take sometime to arrive and I don't want a scenario where CO asks for pcc and I might not be having it. Thanks


2-6 weeks to CO contact.


----------



## bharathi039

Sn_Rafi said:


> Thanks Andrey But where we could get this tool?


Its there in his signature.. 

http://myimmitracker.com


----------



## sandeshrego

*Help about visa money transfer*

This question is more specific to Indians.

I have to lodge my visa and the charge is around 1,85,000 INR

Now the question is how to transfer it?

My agent is asking for a Forex or travelers card?

But all banks are telling me that, they issue these cards only once you get an visa.

I am really confused? Can anybody tell me how you guys transferred a huge amount in one shot?


----------



## guru_subbs

sandeshrego said:


> This question is more specific to Indians.
> 
> I have to lodge my visa and the charge is around 1,85,000 INR
> 
> Now the question is how to transfer it?
> 
> My agent is asking for a Forex or travelers card?
> 
> But all banks are telling me that, they issue these cards only once you get an visa.
> 
> I am really confused? Can anybody tell me how you guys transferred a huge amount in one shot?


Hi - where is your agent? In Australia? If yes, then you can transfer from your savings account to your agent savings /current account. Agent can use his credit card to pay the visa fees on behalf of you. 
Other option is pay by Indian credit card. Normally we may not have limits. In that case deposit some account to your credit card account. So that your credit card has the overall amount ( your credit plus your limit). Then you can transfer from your cc account itself. 
-Guru


----------



## sandeshrego

guru_subbs said:


> Hi - where is your agent? In Australia? If yes, then you can transfer from your savings account to your agent savings /current account. Agent can use his credit card to pay the visa fees on behalf of you.
> Other option is pay by Indian credit card. Normally we may not have limits. In that case deposit some account to your credit card account. So that your credit card has the overall amount ( your credit plus your limit). Then you can transfer from your cc account itself.
> -Guru


Thank you Bro,

I think I will go for the credit card option. I will check for the transaction limit


----------



## Ashish_2574

sandeshrego said:


> This question is more specific to Indians.
> 
> I have to lodge my visa and the charge is around 1,85,000 INR
> 
> Now the question is how to transfer it?
> 
> My agent is asking for a Forex or travelers card?
> 
> But all banks are telling me that, they issue these cards only once you get an visa.
> 
> I am really confused? Can anybody tell me how you guys transferred a huge amount in one shot?


I got HDFC forexplus card. I have seen others getting ICICI forex card too. Try different branch to get it. You can show your invite to get the card.

Other option is to try Thomas cook like entities to get their card.


----------



## amicalrahul

himanshukapoor said:


> Anyone from January/Feb for 261313 - Software Engineer EOI got invited on 23rd March?


I submitted my EOI on 31 Dec2015 and I am sill waiting for the invite. I s anybody else here who's also waiting and submitted EOI during this time?


----------



## Ind79

Sn_Rafi said:


> Hi Deepak,
> How could we search jobs from India before getting PR? I searched in seek.com and called the number provided there. But most of them saying that we contact them only after we reach there. Please help.


That's right. They won't entertain until you are here. I have been living in Sydney for past 2.6 years, and I have haven't seen anyone getting a job this way. What you can do is, keep searching from India, and inform them about your arrival date, and contact them when you are here.


----------



## conjoinme

go2aus said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> Finally got the golden grant on 24 Mar at 11 AEST. Yahoooooo :second::boxing:
> 
> My long journey for PR has finally come to an end. Got the grant after exact 50 days from visa lodge date (02 Feb). But overall process & planning took over 1.5 years.
> 
> I can't describe in words the support & help provided by this forum & its members. You guys have been exceptional. Thanks a lot guys...
> 
> No employment verification happened (may be due to not claiming points for experience). Grant provided by CO Kristy. 1st CO contact (Ben) requested for form 80 for me & spouse and spouse's ACS (eventhough all documents were provided earlier). All additional documents provided by 23 Feb and had to wait 1 month & 1 day to get the grant. Status in immiaccount moved to 'Finalized' from 'Assessment in progress' on 24th Mar without any prior communication.


Congrats mate! Did you claim partner points?
Thanks


----------



## conjoinme

andreyx108b said:


> 2-6 weeks to CO contact.


Thanks mate


----------



## conjoinme

Hi donivnir,

I am also sailing in the same boat. One of my SD don't have manager's contact details but just his physical address. What did you go with - business card or new SD? Did it satisfy the CO?

Thanks & all the best mate



donivnir said:


> I'm a close observer of this forum. I have applied for 189. Today got a CO assigned and received a mail from her requesting Reference letter on official letter head with name, position and direct contact number of the authorized person writing the reference letter.
> 
> I don't have the reference letter with roles and responsibilities from my employers. My employers are not willing to provide reference letter with roles and responsibilities. So I have uploaded my offer letter, Service certificate (official letter head),Payslips and submitted staturatity declaration from my Manager depicting my roles and responsibilities which i used for my ACS Assessment. Unfortunately the SD provided by me for ACS don't have the contact number and email id of my manager.
> 
> What should be my approach in this case? Can i get new SD with (email /Telephone no) from my mangers or Can i upload the scanned copies of my Manager Business Card which has all his contact details ?
> 
> Please advise...
> 
> Thanks


----------



## sarbjass

Hello all ,

I am a silent reader of the forum. I have applied for 189 visa on 19 feb 2016 and luckily assigned a case officer on 2nd march 2016 and some documents were requested by co. I have submitted req docs on 15 feb 2016. Now is there any idea when would I get golden email of visa grant. Moreover, I have confirmed from my employer and till now there is no verification done. 

Here is my case.

263111 Computer Sys and Network Engineer
Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa
PTE 7 in each
Total Point: 60
E01 SUBMITTED 02.02.2016
GOT INVITATION 17.02.2016
APPLIED 19.02.2016
CO ASSIGNED 02.03.2016 AND REQUEST SOME DOCS
REQ DOCS SUBMITTED 15.03.2016
waiting eagerly for grant.


----------



## sarbjass

Hello all ,

I am a silent reader of the forum. I have applied for 189 visa on 19 feb 2016 and luckily assigned a case officer on 2nd march 2016 and some documents were requested by co. I have submitted req docs on 15 feb 2016. Now is there any idea when would I get golden email of visa grant. Moreover, I have confirmed from my employer and till now there is no verification done. 

Here is my case.

263111 Computer Sys and Network Engineer
Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa
PTE 7 in each
Total Point: 60
E01 SUBMITTED 02.02.2016
GOT INVITATION 17.02.2016
APPLIED 19.02.2016
CO ASSIGNED 02.03.2016 AND REQUEST SOME DOCS
REQ DOCS SUBMITTED 15.03.2016
waiting eagerly for grant.


----------



## theskyisalive

sarbjass said:


> Hello all ,
> 
> I am a silent reader of the forum. I have applied for 189 visa on 19 feb 2016 and luckily assigned a case officer on 2nd march 2016 and some documents were requested by co. I have submitted req docs on 15 feb 2016. Now is there any idea when would I get golden email of visa grant. Moreover, I have confirmed from my employer and till now there is no verification done.
> 
> Here is my case.
> 
> 263111 Computer Sys and Network Engineer
> Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa
> PTE 7 in each
> Total Point: 60
> E01 SUBMITTED 02.02.2016
> GOT INVITATION 17.02.2016
> APPLIED 19.02.2016
> CO ASSIGNED 02.03.2016 AND REQUEST SOME DOCS
> REQ DOCS SUBMITTED 15.03.2016
> waiting eagerly for grant.



...these days you may expect a grant on an average 8-10 weeks from CO contact date


----------



## M R

sandeshrego said:


> This question is more specific to Indians.
> 
> I have to lodge my visa and the charge is around 1,85,000 INR
> 
> Now the question is how to transfer it?
> 
> My agent is asking for a Forex or travelers card?
> 
> But all banks are telling me that, they issue these cards only once you get an visa.
> 
> I am really confused? Can anybody tell me how you guys transferred a huge amount in one shot?


Hi, 
In my case, I contacted Kox & Kings in Delhi and deposited the amount in the account number provided by them and provided them a copy of my passport. 
They couriered me an ICICI forex card and the forex was loaded when I confirmed the receipt of the card at my address.


----------



## sarbjass

theskyisalive said:


> ...these days you may expect a grant on an average 8-10 weeks from CO contact date


THANKS FOR YOUR REPLY.

So you mean i could expect the grant by the end of april 2016. 

As I seen in the immigration tracker and other forums nowadays people get their visas grant much quicker than earlier.


----------



## ravikiran7070

sarbjass said:


> THANKS FOR YOUR REPLY.
> 
> So you mean i could expect the grant by the end of april 2016.
> 
> As I seen in the immigration tracker and other forums nowadays people get their visas grant much quicker than earlier.


Depends on case to case mate.. However i agree the waiting time is the most killing time..


----------



## andreyx108b

sandeshrego said:


> This question is more specific to Indians.
> 
> I have to lodge my visa and the charge is around 1,85,000 INR
> 
> Now the question is how to transfer it?
> 
> My agent is asking for a Forex or travelers card?
> 
> But all banks are telling me that, they issue these cards only once you get an visa.
> 
> I am really confused? Can anybody tell me how you guys transferred a huge amount in one shot?


You can go to ICICI branch and ask for ICICI AUD Travel Card. Some branches may ask to start a new account, if you dont have. They will ask for passport copy, PAN Card. Some branches may ask for VISA copy. you just show them DIAC invitation letter if needed. (manojpluz (C))


----------



## andreyx108b

sarbjass said:


> THANKS FOR YOUR REPLY.
> 
> So you mean i could expect the grant by the end of april 2016.
> 
> As I seen in the immigration tracker and other forums nowadays people get their visas grant much quicker than earlier.


Average waiting time does not really change... some get it very quick, but they are in minority.


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

they postponed it till 28 march ... it will start again from 29 march to 7 april affecting all airports .. whole schedule is available at DIBP website alongwith city timings ... i m not sure about visa processing departments.

check these links ...

https://www.facebook.com/DIBPAustralia/?fref=ts

Travellers - interruption to airport services from 29 March 2016


----------



## ravikiran7070

Faraz Ahmad said:


> they postponed it till 28 march ... it will start again from 29 march to 7 april affecting all airports .. whole schedule is available at DIBP website alongwith city timings ... i m not sure about visa processing departments.
> 
> check these links ...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/DIBPAustralia/?fref=ts
> 
> Travellers - interruption to airport services from 29 March 2016


It definitely might slow down but will not be on hold for one whole week.

It says contingency plans are in place.


----------



## ARYAN2015

*Visa Awaiting since 10 weeks*

Hi,

Its been 10 weeks today since CO, Adelaide was assigned to me. I am not sure what could be the reason for delay in my case. If you guys can let me know if I should approach the DIBP for visa status or I should wait.

visa subclass: 189
Points: 65
Medicals:30th Dec, 2015
Documents submitted: 8th Jan,2016
CO contacted: 18th Jan,2016 (For Employment evidence)
Additional Docs uploaded: 21st Jan,2016
Visa grant: X X X X


----------



## raghum4u

ARYAN2015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its been 10 weeks today since CO, Adelaide was assigned to me. I am not sure what could be the reason for delay in my case. If you guys can let me know if I should approach the DIBP for visa status or I should wait.
> 
> visa subclass: 189
> Points: 65
> Medicals:30th Dec, 2015
> Documents submitted: 8th Jan,2016
> CO contacted: 18th Jan,2016 (For Employment evidence)
> Additional Docs uploaded: 21st Jan,2016
> Visa grant: X X X X


Dude, the way I have seen is, once they ask some proof, it will buy some time for them. At the back end, they will go for employment verification. This is
What happened to my case, where I have claimed 15 pts for employment.


----------



## ARYAN2015

Would I ever come to know if they have done employment verification?
Also, while inquiring do they straightaway introduce themselves as from DIBP or they use some other mechanism?


----------



## birju_aussie

Hi guys,

A quick question. I lodged my application on 6th Feb and I was contacted by the case officer on 24th Feb asking for Form 80, PCC and additional TB tests for my wife.

I've uploaded the Form 80 and PCC to the immigration portal. The TB test results will be sent directly by the panel clinic, I think. On the immigration portal we have a button for "Information provided" that we are supposed to click once we have uploaded all the required documents. Should I press that now since I've uploaded PCC and Form 80?? or should I wait until I get the TB results from panel clinic and then should I press it?

Regards,


----------



## Romrio

birju_aussie said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A quick question. I lodged my application on 6th Feb and I was contacted by the case officer on 24th Feb asking for Form 80, PCC and additional TB tests for my wife.
> 
> I've uploaded the Form 80 and PCC to the immigration portal. The TB test results will be sent directly by the panel clinic, I think. On the immigration portal we have a button for "Information provided" that we are supposed to click once we have uploaded all the required documents. Should I press that now since I've uploaded PCC and Form 80?? or should I wait until I get the TB results from panel clinic and then should I press it?
> 
> Regards,


I would wait until your panel clinic sends in the TB results and your medical status changes to 'finalised' or 'no further action required'.


----------



## blackstarzes

I started the process at the beginning of January, received my invitation to apply on 23 March and have just lodged my 189 application yesterday! All of my documents are uploaded and all I have left to do is complete my medical assessment.

I have been using this forum to find answers to all of the questions I could ever have imagined. I hope that I can contribute here and help other people who were in the same situation I was in - lots of documentation to read and go through and little idea of where to start. Turns out this is a great place to start!


----------



## Tata1983

birju_aussie said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A quick question. I lodged my application on 6th Feb and I was contacted by the case officer on 24th Feb asking for Form 80, PCC and additional TB tests for my wife.
> 
> I've uploaded the Form 80 and PCC to the immigration portal. The TB test results will be sent directly by the panel clinic, I think. On the immigration portal we have a button for "Information provided" that we are supposed to click once we have uploaded all the required documents. Should I press that now since I've uploaded PCC and Form 80?? or should I wait until I get the TB results from panel clinic and then should I press it?
> 
> Regards,


I suggest to wait till the clearance is provided. By the way, why did CO ask for additional TB tests?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Not much action this week sue to the long holidays.

I guess we can expect more delays... 

Tomorrow will be a big day..
lets hope for the best..

Cheers.....




Faraz Ahmad said:


> they postponed it till 28 march ... it will start again from 29 march to 7 april affecting all airports .. whole schedule is available at DIBP website alongwith city timings ... i m not sure about visa processing departments.
> 
> check these links ...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/DIBPAustralia/?fref=ts
> 
> Travellers - interruption to airport services from 29 March 2016


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats on the CO contact..

I applied on 02-Mar-16.. no Contact as yet.. 

BR



birju_aussie said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A quick question. I lodged my application on 6th Feb and I was contacted by the case officer on 24th Feb asking for Form 80, PCC and additional TB tests for my wife.
> 
> I've uploaded the Form 80 and PCC to the immigration portal. The TB test results will be sent directly by the panel clinic, I think. On the immigration portal we have a button for "Information provided" that we are supposed to click once we have uploaded all the required documents. Should I press that now since I've uploaded PCC and Form 80?? or should I wait until I get the TB results from panel clinic and then should I press it?
> 
> Regards,


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Welcome to the club...



blackstarzes said:


> I started the process at the beginning of January, received my invitation to apply on 23 March and have just lodged my 189 application yesterday! All of my documents are uploaded and all I have left to do is complete my medical assessment.
> 
> I have been using this forum to find answers to all of the questions I could ever have imagined. I hope that I can contribute here and help other people who were in the same situation I was in - lots of documentation to read and go through and little idea of where to start. Turns out this is a great place to start!


----------



## Tata1983

@Romrio

Could we know what did you submit as a proof of functional English for spouse?


----------



## birju_aussie

Tata1983 said:


> I suggest to wait till the clearance is provided. By the way, why did CO ask for additional TB tests?


Thanks for the suggestion, I will wait. they generally ask for additional tb tests if the chest x-rays are not very clear or show any signs of possible TB. I see many ppl in this forum have been asked to undergo additional tb tests.

regards,
birju


----------



## go2aus

*RE:*



conjoinme said:


> Congrats mate! Did you claim partner points?
> Thanks


Hi Conjoinme,

Yes, I had claimed partner skill points.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

*Suggest me the waiting time.*

Hi All, 
I have been following this forum since i started my process last year. This really a great forum. 
I have submitted my main application on 16-Feb-2016, Medicals 26-Feb-2016. 

I think God is testing our patience before granting the Visa. I could not even track my application status. As of now it just show, Second stage Assessment Progress. 

*ANZCode - 261311
My timelines. 
PTE 1 attemp - June 2015 (L-7,S-7,R-6.5,W-7)
ACS applied- 16 - June 2015 
ACS approved- 19 - June 2015
SS (NSW) EOI - 03-July - 2015 (60 points)

PTE 2 attemp - August 2015(L-7.5,S-8,R-6.5,W-7)
PTE 3 attemp - November 2015(L-7 ,S-7, R-7, W-7)

EOI NSW-190 (Updated) - 17-November 2015 (65 Points)
EOI 189 (Launched) - 17-November 2015 (60 Points)

189 Finally invited - 22 January 2016

Visa Lodge - 11-Feb-2016 for 189
Documents uploaded - 14-Feb-2016 (All documents of mine,spouse and children's, except my PCC, uploaded Form 80 for both)
15-Feb-2016 - My PCC uploaded (india)
26-Feb-2016- Medicals reached DIBP
01-03-2016 - Status change to -> Second stage Assessment Progress
XX-XX-2016 -Grant* :fish2: :juggle:

Can any one suggest the expected time for me. 
I know its difficult to judge but still curious and frustrated of waiting. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tata1983

birju_aussie said:


> Tata1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest to wait till the clearance is provided. By the way, why did CO ask for additional TB tests?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, I will wait. they generally ask for additional tb tests if the chest x-rays are not very clear or show any signs of possible TB. I see many ppl in this forum have been asked to undergo additional tb tests.
> 
> regards,
> birju
Click to expand...

Ok. Also, per your previous posts it seems the initial medicals were not cleared for your wife. Thought, CO asked for additional tests even after initial clearance was provided.

Hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## Tata1983

ibm.wazzy said:


> Hi All,
> I have been following this forum since i started my process last year. This really a great forum.
> I have submitted my main application on 16-Feb-2016, Medicals 26-Feb-2016.
> 
> I think God is testing our patience before granting the Visa. I could not even track my application status. As of now it just show, Second stage Assessment Progress.
> 
> *ANZCode - 261311
> My timelines.
> PTE 1 attemp - June 2015 (L-7,S-7,R-6.5,W-7)
> ACS applied- 16 - June 2015
> ACS approved- 19 - June 2015
> SS (NSW) EOI - 03-July - 2015 (60 points)
> 
> PTE 2 attemp - August 2015(L-7.5,S-8,R-6.5,W-7)
> PTE 3 attemp - November 2015(L-7 ,S-7, R-7, W-7)
> 
> EOI NSW-190 (Updated) - 17-November 2015 (65 Points)
> EOI 189 (Launched) - 17-November 2015 (60 Points)
> 
> 189 Finally invited - 22 January 2016
> 
> Visa Lodge - 11-Feb-2016 for 189
> Documents uploaded - 14-Feb-2016 (All documents of mine,spouse and children's, except my PCC, uploaded Form 80 for both)
> 15-Feb-2016 - My PCC uploaded (india)
> 26-Feb-2016- Medicals reached DIBP
> 01-03-2016 - Status change to -> Second stage Assessment Progress
> XX-XX-2016 -Grant*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can any one suggest the expected time for me.
> I know its difficult to judge but still curious and frustrated of waiting.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


CO allocated for you? Or you front loaded all the documents including medicals?


----------



## reply2Chiku

raghum4u said:


> Dude, the way I have seen is, once they ask some proof, it will buy some time for them. At the back end, they will go for employment verification. This is
> What happened to my case, where I have claimed 15 pts for employment.



Hi Rahgu,

How candidate comes to know about employment verification being done? 

Is the candidate also notified about employment verification process?


----------



## bharathi039

ibm.wazzy said:


> Hi All,
> I have been following this forum since i started my process last year. This really a great forum.
> I have submitted my main application on 16-Feb-2016, Medicals 26-Feb-2016.
> 
> I think God is testing our patience before granting the Visa. I could not even track my application status. As of now it just show, Second stage Assessment Progress.
> 
> *ANZCode - 261311
> My timelines.
> PTE 1 attemp - June 2015 (L-7,S-7,R-6.5,W-7)
> ACS applied- 16 - June 2015
> ACS approved- 19 - June 2015
> SS (NSW) EOI - 03-July - 2015 (60 points)
> 
> PTE 2 attemp - August 2015(L-7.5,S-8,R-6.5,W-7)
> PTE 3 attemp - November 2015(L-7 ,S-7, R-7, W-7)
> 
> EOI NSW-190 (Updated) - 17-November 2015 (65 Points)
> EOI 189 (Launched) - 17-November 2015 (60 Points)
> 
> 189 Finally invited - 22 January 2016
> 
> Visa Lodge - 11-Feb-2016 for 189
> Documents uploaded - 14-Feb-2016 (All documents of mine,spouse and children's, except my PCC, uploaded Form 80 for both)
> 15-Feb-2016 - My PCC uploaded (india)
> 26-Feb-2016- Medicals reached DIBP
> 01-03-2016 - Status change to -> Second stage Assessment Progress
> XX-XX-2016 -Grant* :fish2: :juggle:
> 
> Can any one suggest the expected time for me.
> I know its difficult to judge but still curious and frustrated of waiting.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


How did you receive 189 invite on 22/Jan for EOI launched on 17/Nov??? 

Cut off for 2613/60 pointers on 22nd Jan round is *15/Sep/2015..*


----------



## Ashish_2574

Hi,

I have quick question. I did my ACS assessment in Jul-Aug-2014. That time, for one of my experience, I had submitted SD from my manager. Now when I lodged my visa, I uploaded that same SD however that manager has left the company and is moved out of India. So his contact telephone number and official email address are no more valid. His personal email address which is mentioned in SD valid.

If there is any employment verification, will this cause any issue?

Please suggest.

Regards


----------



## kawal_547

bharathi039 said:


> How did you receive 189 invite on 22/Jan for EOI launched on 17/Nov???
> 
> Cut off for 2613/60 pointers on 22nd Jan round is 15/Sep/2015..


Bharathi...

Cut offs are imaginative and on assumptions in this forum.

DIBP never highlights any cut offs or thing related to it.


----------



## bharathi039

kawal_547 said:


> Bharathi...
> 
> Cut offs are imaginative and on assumptions in this forum.
> 
> DIBP never highlights any cut offs or thing related to it.


Kawal, 

Cut off dates are neither imaginative nor assumption. Take a look at this link. The dates tend to be an assumption only till DIBP publishes its results..!! 

DIBP bound to update the cut off for every invite round.. 

SkillSelect 22 January 2016 Round Results


----------



## kawal_547

bharathi039 said:


> Kawal,
> 
> Cut off dates are neither imaginative nor assumption. Take a look at this link. The dates tend to be an assumption only till DIBP publishes its results..!!
> 
> DIBP bound to update the cut off for every invite round..
> 
> SkillSelect 22 January 2016 Round Results


My apologies for the same.

I wasn't aware of it.

Thx for the heads up.

Rgds.


----------



## dakshch

Does Dibp ever start processing the backlog??
Like if the older pending cases are given a priority at any time ??
Can we expect them to come back from holidays and start with older cases ???


----------



## vikaschandra

Ashish_2574 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have quick question. I did my ACS assessment in Jul-Aug-2014. That time, for one of my experience, I had submitted SD from my manager. Now when I lodged my visa, I uploaded that same SD however that manager has left the company and is moved out of India. So his contact telephone number and official email address are no more valid. His personal email address which is mentioned in SD valid.
> 
> If there is any employment verification, will this cause any issue?
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Regards


I would advise you to get anothet SD prepared from any of the senior colleagues who is currently working in the same Organization as you do and upload it to immi account that ways you will be on safer side. 

In case verification happens and DIBP personnels are not able to reach the guy it might impact. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## dakshch

113 days... Hope 13 turns out to be lucky for me.


----------



## vikaschandra

reply2Chiku said:


> Hi Rahgu,
> 
> How candidate comes to know about employment verification being done?
> 
> Is the candidate also notified about employment verification process?


There are various ways of employent verification 
Calling and mailing the HR in case of COE of experience submitted provided by HR
Calling and mailing HR and Manager in case of Stat Declaration signed by the manager on company letter head submitted
Calling and mailing the manager in case of stat declaration prepared on plain paper with manager reference details added to the letter
Personal visit by DIBP officials to applicants work place (Rare but cannot rule out the possibility)
Calling the applicant directly by DIBP Officials + HR verification

These are possible scenarios. An applicant might not know at times if the verification goes directly to HR and the HR responds to DIBP but doesn't tell the applicant about the correspondence.


----------



## vikaschandra

dakshch said:


> 113 days... Hope 13 turns out to be lucky for me.


Dakshch hopefully we shall soon see you announcing the news of Golden Grant. Best wishes.


----------



## Rahul21258

What are the chances of employment verification, if i ahave not claimed any points?


----------



## conjoinme

go2aus said:


> Hi Conjoinme,
> 
> Yes, I had claimed partner skill points.


Thanks go2aus, I don't recollect fully but did you declare partner's education and experiences in visa application? 
Was your partner working or you know if partner needs to be working for x years before applicatoin to claim points?
What all documents did you submit for partner? 
Did case officer ask for anything else? 
Was there any job verification for partner? those are lots of questions but would appreciate if you can respond to each one! thanks mate
Good Luck with your app mate!


----------



## rameshkd

Hi All

This question on behalf of my friend. 
He's planning to apply for 189 visa already has an EOI which is expiring in roughly two weeks time. He has stayed in USA for more than 12 months and needs to get PCC from FBI which he did not consider earlier. Now he's applying for PCC today which might take anywhere between 3-4 months to come.
In the meantime, if he applies for 189 and if his file is picked up by CO in about 40-60 days, the CO would demand for a PCC and provide only 28 days to get it. There is a high chance of the FBI not providing a PCC by then.
What happens then, does the CO provide another 28 days ? If anyone else has gone through such a situation, please share.
I am not willing to ask him to forefiet is current EOI as it's the last quarter of the year and there are chances that his new EOI may not come through until June-July, which would eventually delay his chances of obtaining a visa by atleast Sep-Oct.


----------



## conjoinme

hi rameshkd,

Ony my friend's brother was under the same situation. As per my friend, CO waited from September last year until Feb this year for US PCC and he got the grant the moment he uploaded it.
Hope this helps! You can check with Seniors too.
Cheers



rameshkd said:


> Hi All
> 
> This question on behalf of my friend.
> He's planning to apply for 189 visa already has an EOI which is expiring in roughly two weeks time. He has stayed in USA for more than 12 months and needs to get PCC from FBI which he did not consider earlier. Now he's applying for PCC today which might take anywhere between 3-4 months to come.
> In the meantime, if he applies for 189 and if his file is picked up by CO in about 40-60 days, the CO would demand for a PCC and provide only 28 days to get it. There is a high chance of the FBI not providing a PCC by then.
> What happens then, does the CO provide another 28 days ? If anyone else has gone through such a situation, please share.
> I am not willing to ask him to forefiet is current EOI as it's the last quarter of the year and there are chances that his new EOI may not come through until June-July, which would eventually delay his chances of obtaining a visa by atleast Sep-Oct.


----------



## Victor_Aus

Hello Friends,

Did any one got grant today.


----------



## vikaschandra

Rahul21258 said:


> What are the chances of employment verification, if i ahave not claimed any points?


No employment verification in your case


----------



## Ashish_2574

vikaschandra said:


> I would advise you to get anothet SD prepared from any of the senior colleagues who is currently working in the same Organization as you do and upload it to immi account that ways you will be on safer side.
> 
> In case verification happens and DIBP personnels are not able to reach the guy it might impact. Better to be safe than sorry.


Thanks Vikas. Can SD from colleague at same level as me accepted? Or it must be senior only.

I have already one CO contact requested for PCC and medicals so I will get SD from one of my colleague before I provide PCC and medicals.

Thanka


----------



## kawal_547

Can any Buddha here enlighten us that whether DIBP has started working from today post their vacation?

As I have not seen a single movement by any of the applicant on this forum which has come from DIBP end today?

Atleast some "real" news about this might make many of us at peace and in some less anxiety.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Noticed form the tracker that someone got his grant today..
possible that DIPB is working..

Lets hope for the best ..



kawal_547 said:


> Can any Buddha here enlighten us that whether DIBP has started working from today post their vacation?
> 
> As I have not seen a single movement by any of the applicant on this forum which has come from DIBP end today?
> 
> Atleast some "real" news about this might make many of us at peace and in some less anxiety.


----------



## kawal_547

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Noticed form the tracker that someone got his grant today..
> possible that DIPB is working..
> 
> Lets hope for the best ..


May be they will bring in a Tsunami of grants soon.....by end of day.

Not joking, but I was having high hopes and still positive that after a long long weekend, where no work happened but I'm sure applications lodgement from across the globe were On....grants will/would have been like Tsunami.

So I still feel.....as soon as DIBP starts or if they are already working....grants will be flowing to cover the back log...which must have increased more by now.


----------



## ravikiran7070

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Noticed form the tracker that someone got his grant today..
> possible that DIPB is working..
> 
> Lets hope for the best ..


As per the tracker, One dude from argenina for 261311 got his grant today. CO contact was on 9th, he responded on 16th and got this grant today. That's like approx 2 weeks!!! Blazing speed.. Gsm adelaide..damn this is so wierd!! In what sequence do they process the cases??


----------



## Mkanth

*I don't think there will be Tsunami of grants*



kawal_547 said:


> May be they will bring in a Tsunami of grants soon.....by end of day.
> 
> Not joking, but I was having high hopes and still positive that after a long long weekend, where no work happened but I'm sure applications lodgement from across the globe were On....grants will/would have been like Tsunami.
> 
> So I still feel.....as soon as DIBP starts or if they are already working....grants will be flowing to cover the back log...which must have increased more by now.


I don't think there will be "Tsunami of grants" and they will continue to work according to their own way. This was proved during Christmas holidays.


----------



## Bushra Zahra

I was expecting a long line of happy people today sharing their good news and giving some hope. But today is really slow feeling so down


----------



## jschopra

ravikiran7070 said:


> As per the tracker, One dude from argenina for 261311 got his grant today. CO contact was on 9th, he responded on 16th and got this grant today. That's like approx 2 weeks!!! Blazing speed.. Gsm adelaide..damn this is so wierd!! In what sequence do they process the cases??


The dude is really lucky I say. Me and him are exactly same in timeline.

I got CO contact on 9th. I uploaded all documents on 16th. And I have GSM Adelaide too. But no grant for me yet. 

There is no fixed pattern or sequence for grants it seems. I guess its the easiest cases first and foremost. But I don't understand what makes the cases vary if the required documents for everyone across the globe is same.

Let's hope for the best.


----------



## Tata1983

*Overseas Education*

Hello all.. I need a clarification if anyone has an idea. I was in Ireland for studies during 03/2005-09/2007 but did not complete it due to personal reasons and came back to India. I mentioned this as "withdrew" under education details in form 80. Do I need to submit any support documentation for this?


----------



## andreyx108b

Tata1983 said:


> Hello all.. I need a clarification if anyone has an idea. I was in Ireland for studies during 03/2005-09/2007 but did not complete it due to personal reasons and came back to India. I mentioned this as "withdrew" under education details in form 80. Do I need to submit any support documentation for this?


No, you are not claiming any points for this.


----------



## Datolite

Good morning all,

I received the golden email this morning! My visa has been granted.

Best of luck those who are still waiting.


----------



## Bushra Zahra

Datolite said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I received the golden email this morning! My visa has been granted.
> 
> Best of luck those who are still waiting.


congrats. Finally someone is having a good day....


----------



## naveenarja

Datolite said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> 
> 
> I received the golden email this morning! My visa has been granted.
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck those who are still waiting.




Many congratulations .. Really glad to see a hope in the group with this positive note


----------



## kawal_547

naveenarja said:


> Many congratulations .. Really glad to see a hope in the group with this positive note


Congratulations...

Thought DIBP is not working today.

But then grants are there....may be less..but somebody in some corner is happy today. Glad.

Hope to see the flow for all from tomorrow onwards.....oh yes...for me too ;-)


----------



## d4dibz

Although I’m being optimistic. I am waiting for grant and I have hope that I will get it very soon (as CO has contacted twice and they have already conducted by employee verification as well). Now my question is my wife is expecting and she is due in August. My first priority is to migrate to Australia and deliver there. However, given that for any situation if that does not happen can anyone tell me how long does it take to get the visa for the new born? And if it will take time to get PR would be able to get visit visa?


----------



## Datolite

Just wanted to let you all know that I did not upload the 1221 form. To my knowledge they performed no check on employment either.

I did, however, upload four payslips. I just uploaded anything I thought that would help my case.

It seems like a different case officer completed my application though, has anyone else had this happen?

Best of luck everyone.


----------



## jschopra

d4dibz said:


> Although I’m being optimistic. I am waiting for grant and I have hope that I will get it very soon (as CO has contacted twice and they have already conducted by employee verification as well). Now my question is my wife is expecting and she is due in August. My first priority is to migrate to Australia and deliver there. However, given that for any situation if that does not happen can anyone tell me how long does it take to get the visa for the new born? And if it will take time to get PR would be able to get visit visa?


Even if you get the grant before the due date, please check with airlines if they will allow your wife to travel. Airlines have specific rules about this.


----------



## Tata1983

Datolite said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that I did not upload the 1221 form. To my knowledge they performed no check on employment either.
> 
> I did, however, upload four payslips. I just uploaded anything I thought that would help my case.
> 
> It seems like a different case officer completed my application though, has anyone else had this happen?
> 
> Best of luck everyone.


Congratulations!

Can I know your timeline? I could not see it here from mobile.


----------



## namqas

Datolite said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I received the golden email this morning! My visa has been granted.
> 
> Best of luck those who are still waiting.


Congrats mate !


----------



## Datolite

Tata1983 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Can I know your timeline? I could not see it here from mobile.


24/11/2015: IELTS: L9/R7.5/W7/S8.5
13/12/2015: EA assessment lodge: Engineering Technologist
18/12/2015: EA outcome: Engineering Technologist
20/12/2015: EOI Submission with 60 Points (189) 
21/01/2016: Invited (189)
21/01/2016: Visa (189) Lodged
22/01/2016: PCC
27/01/2016: Health Assessment
02/02/2016: GSM Adelaide Request For Info - Form 80, Relationship Proof, Partner Passport
02/02/2016: Uploaded Info to Application
12/02/2016: Clicked 'Information Updated'
29/03/2016: Granted


----------



## jairichi

Looks like my 2 year old daughter will not need a Mantoux test as she is a US passport holder and lived only in US and UK where TB is not prevalent.

As suggested by forum members created HAP ID and waiting to book appointment. Hopefully this week or next followed by getting PCC from 4 countries.

Thanks.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

Tata1983 said:


> CO allocated for you? Or you front loaded all the documents including medicals?


Thanks for the reply.

I have uploaded all the documents, CO is not allocated for me. I heard for most of them they do Direct Grant. Incase if they do direct grant what will be time line


----------



## kawal_547

ibm.wazzy said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I have uploaded all the documents, CO is not allocated for me. I heard for most of them they do Direct Grant. Incase if they do direct grant what will be time line


What is the meaning of direct grant in your viewpoint?

I have seen cases where visa lodged 3 weeks back, docs uploaded, CO assigned(known as or not known).... No further docs required, no verification, got the grant within 3 weeks.


I have seen cases where visa lodged 2-3 months back, docs uploaded, CO assigned(known as or not known).... No further docs required, no verification happened, got the grant within 2-3 months.


I have also seen cases where visa lodged 6 months back, docs uploaded, CO assigned(known as or not known).... No further docs required, no verification, got the grant within 6 months.


All qualify for Direct Grant as per this forum.

But all have a different time-frame.

So it's anybody's guess.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

kawal_547 said:


> What is the meaning of direct grant in your viewpoint?
> 
> I have seen cases where visa lodged 3 weeks back, docs uploaded, CO assigned(known as or not known).... No further docs required, no verification, got the grant within 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> I have seen cases where visa lodged 2-3 months back, docs uploaded, CO assigned(known as or not known).... No further docs required, no verification happened, got the grant within 2-3 months.
> 
> 
> I have also seen cases where visa lodged 6 months back, docs uploaded, CO assigned(known as or not known).... No further docs required, no verification, got the grant within 6 months.
> 
> 
> All qualify for Direct Grant as per this forum.
> 
> But all have a different time-frame.
> 
> So it's anybody's guess.



Thanks Kawal, for the detail information. 
The sooner it comes the better it will be... 
I just :fingerscrossed: waiting for it to see the golden Email in my inbox. 
:juggle:


----------



## vikaschandra

Ashish_2574 said:


> Thanks Vikas. Can SD from colleague at same level as me accepted? Or it must be senior only.
> 
> I have already one CO contact requested for PCC and medicals so I will get SD from one of my colleague before I provide PCC and medicals.
> 
> Thanka


If you do not have seniors who can vouch for you then yes go ahead and prepare it something better than nothing right.. and have it uploaded as supporting document under the same employment.


----------



## Rahul21258

Datolite said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I received the golden email this morning! My visa has been granted.
> 
> Best of luck those who are still waiting.


Congrats Bro...\

In my case, CO was alotted on 4th feb and he asked for FORM 80 on 5th Feb ... I uploaded the same on 8th Feb... and seeing ur timeline... i think i will get my VISA soon....


----------



## jairichi

Quick question guys. We have opted for "Health process steps for clients who have not yet lodged a visa application" and created a HAP ID/referral letter for medicals. We are yet to take the medical exam. Now, we have decided to lodge our application before going for medicals. Is that fine?

Also, how do we lodge the visa application? Through the "apply visa" link in EOI or through immiaccount?

Thanks.


----------



## Datolite

Rahul21258 said:


> Congrats Bro...\
> 
> In my case, CO was alotted on 4th feb and he asked for FORM 80 on 5th Feb ... I uploaded the same on 8th Feb... and seeing ur timeline... i think i will get my VISA soon....


Best of luck!


----------



## realwizard

jairichi said:


> Quick question guys. We have opted for "Health process steps for clients who have not yet lodged a visa application" and created a HAP ID/referral letter for medicals. We are yet to take the medical exam. Now, we have decided to lodge our application before going for medicals. Is that fine?
> 
> Also, how do we lodge the visa application? Through the "apply visa" link in EOI or through immiaccount?
> 
> Thanks.


The visa application form will ask you: "Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?" I think you will need to answer "no" (since this is the case), then generate a new HAP ID after visa application and use that for your health examination.


----------



## jairichi

realwizard said:


> The visa application form will ask you: "Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?" I think you will need to answer "no" (since this is the case), then generate a new HAP ID after visa application and use that for your health examination.


Thank you for your quick reply. But, we already have generated a HAP ID and are in the process of scheduling appointments around middle of April. So, should I create a new HAP ID again after lodging visa application now?


----------



## bhuiyena

Hi Experts, just curious to know, is it mandatory for everyone in the family to enter Australia within IED or only main applicant can fulfill this requirement?


----------



## kawal_547

bhuiyena said:


> Hi Experts, just curious to know, is it mandatory for everyone in the family to enter Australia within IED or only main application can fulfill this requirement?


Post grant, there is no primary or secondary applicant.

Everyone who has been granted visa has to enter on or before the date mentioned.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats.. so after a long lull..
finally some action on the forum..




Datolite said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I received the golden email this morning! My visa has been granted.
> 
> Best of luck those who are still waiting.


----------



## alfancay

Hi all,

I got the first case officer contact on 3rd Feb for all verification docs, PCC and medicals, which i submitted on 18th Feb. The second contact was on 8 March for Polio certificates. Since then no contact.

Does that mean the case officer already went through all the documents? 
Should i expect the grant? When should i expect the grant?


----------



## realwizard

jairichi said:


> Thank you for your quick reply. But, we already have generated a HAP ID and are in the process of scheduling appointments around middle of April. So, should I create a new HAP ID again after lodging visa application now?


After you have submitted the visa application, you can generate a new HAP ID via a link on the left hand side on the ImmiAccount page related to your application. DIBP website states: "do not use the My Health Declarations service if you have already lodged a visa application. It will delay processing of your visa application."
Arranging a health examination

Once you have your new HAP ID, you can simply update the clinic before the tests and ask them to use this new number instead (which will already be linked to your visa application).


----------



## dear2ujan

Hi Everybody

I got PR in 190 skill assessment in 2015. Now, I have spent one year here. I want to apply for citizenship but their residence requirement is minimum four years. I had spend three years in Australia back in 2002-2005. Will this period be calculated in applying for citizenship? Can anyone guide me in this regard


----------



## realwizard

dear2ujan said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> I got PR in 190 skill assessment in 2015. Now, I have spent one year here. I want to apply for citizenship but their residence requirement is minimum four years. I had spend three years in Australia back in 2002-2005. Will this period be calculated in applying for citizenship? Can anyone guide me in this regard


No, you cannot apply now.

You must:

have been living in Australia on a valid Australian visa for four years *immediately before applying* which must include the last 12 months as a permanent resident, and
not have been absent from Australia for more than one year in total, in the 4 year period, including no more than 90 days in the year before applying
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Citi/Appl/How-to-apply/Application-process-for-Australian-citizenship


----------



## bhuiyena

kawal_547 said:


> Post grant, there is no primary or secondary applicant.
> 
> Everyone who has been granted visa has to enter on or before the date mentioned.


thank you.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Accountant general cutoff 7 march 2016 70 points

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## chln.murthy

Datolite said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I received the golden email this morning! My visa has been granted.
> 
> Best of luck those who are still waiting.


Congratulations mate.. Wish us good luck mate


----------



## Suraj sah

Hello guys..I am an IT professional with 2 years of experience . I had done btech in Electronics and Communication engineering. What are my chances of getting a positive skills assessment? And which assessing body should I approach for skills assessment?


----------



## Ashish_2574

Suraj sah said:


> Hello guys..I am an IT professional with 2 years of experience . I had done btech in Electronics and Communication engineering. What are my chances of getting a positive skills assessment? And which assessing body should I approach for skills assessment?


Hi Suraj,

Aa you are IT professional, you need to assess from ACS.

About positive assessment, as you are electronics and communication engineer, your first four years of experience is not counted towards experience which gives you work experience points.


----------



## kapoor.neha

Hi

Just wanted to know how long does it take for the CO to be assigned after you have lodged the application. And do we receive any email once the CO takes up the case.

221111 Accountant
Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa
PTE
Total Point: 70
09.03.2016 Invited 189
22.03.2016 Applied
23.03.2016 Documents uploaded
28.03.2016 Form 80 uploaded
28.03.2016 Medical
30.03.2016 PCC 
xx.xx.2016 CO Assigned
xx.xx.2016 Visa Grant


----------



## ArjunYadav15

I submitted my current job contract doc with date 31st March. Now my contract has been extended. Do I need to notify DIBP?


----------



## overuchan

Hi everyone, I've been lurking for a while and here are my deets:

263311 Telecomms Engineer (189)
PTE W/S/R/L 90
Total Points: 65
07.02.2016 189 Invitation
16.02.2016 Applied for 485 (BVA)
16.03.2016 Applied for 189 (BVC)
16.03.2016 Documents uploaded 
22.03.2016 Medical 
29.03.2016 Form 80 uploaded
xx.xx.2016 CO Assigned?
xx.xx.2016 Visa Grant?

hoping for a miracle now


----------



## kevin_acct

There seems to be rush in Accountant Category. I lodged my 221111 190Visa on 28 Jan But still it is "Assessment In Progress".


----------



## vish1985

Suraj sah said:


> Hello guys..I am an IT professional with 2 years of experience . I had done btech in Electronics and Communication engineering. What are my chances of getting a positive skills assessment? And which assessing body should I approach for skills assessment?


Apply as Electronics and Communication Engineer, score 8 each in IELTS or 79 each in PTE, if your age falls

ECE Degree - 15 points
8 Score / 79 in PTE - 20 points
For Age 

18- 24 years - 25 Points
25-32years - 30 points
33- 39 Years - 25 points
40-44 Years - 15 Points


So best combination is 

ECE Degree + 8 Score / 79 in PTE +Age (25-32)=65 Points


----------



## marli15

kapoor.neha said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wanted to know how long does it take for the CO to be assigned after you have lodged the application. And do we receive any email once the CO takes up the case.
> 
> 221111 Accountant
> Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa
> PTE
> Total Point: 70
> 09.03.2016 Invited 189
> 22.03.2016 Applied
> 23.03.2016 Documents uploaded
> 28.03.2016 Form 80 uploaded
> 28.03.2016 Medical
> 30.03.2016 PCC
> xx.xx.2016 CO Assigned
> xx.xx.2016 Visa Grant


Hi! It takes 2 to 3 weeks. Yes, you may or may not receive an e-mail. It depends on your CO.


----------



## hello-hi

Hi guys,

I have been granted 189 visa and my first Initial Entry is on 5th June 2016. Is it ok if I validate the 189 visa before 5th june 2016 and come back one and half year and again enter Australia, will there any thing that can hamper me? 

please help me


----------



## wasim.yousaf

Datolite said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I received the golden email this morning! My visa has been granted.
> 
> Best of luck those who are still waiting.


very very congrats.......


----------



## theskyisalive

hello-hi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been granted 189 visa and my first Initial Entry is on 5th June 2016. Is it ok if I validate the 189 visa before 5th june 2016 and come back one and half year and again enter Australia, will there any thing that can hamper me?
> 
> please help me


Congrats on your grant! Once you activate your PR by visiting Australia, you are free to come back anytime for next 5 yrs until the PR expires 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alhad

hello-hi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been granted 189 visa and my first Initial Entry is on 5th June 2016. Is it ok if I validate the 189 visa before 5th june 2016 and come back one and half year and again enter Australia, will there any thing that can hamper me?
> 
> please help me


Hi,

You can do that, no issue. Once you validate PR, you can have multiple entries upto 5 years. Only when you approach 5 years, you need to file citizenship or find a way to extend PR. If that does not happen, you cannot re-enter if you leave Australia then.

Cheers,
A


----------



## Alhad

kapoor.neha said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wanted to know how long does it take for the CO to be assigned after you have lodged the application. And do we receive any email once the CO takes up the case.
> 
> 221111 Accountant
> Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa
> PTE
> Total Point: 70
> 09.03.2016 Invited 189
> 22.03.2016 Applied
> 23.03.2016 Documents uploaded
> 28.03.2016 Form 80 uploaded
> 28.03.2016 Medical
> 30.03.2016 PCC
> xx.xx.2016 CO Assigned
> xx.xx.2016 Visa Grant


Hi Neha,

Anytime between 3-6 weeks. Yes you'll get an email.

Cheers,
A


----------



## simon.ghosh

I have not seen any grant today. Are visa processing officers also taking part in CPSU strike?


----------



## andreyx108b

simon.ghosh said:


> I have not seen any grant today. Are visa processing officers also taking part in CPSU strike?


No. 

Its a bit too early.


----------



## simon.ghosh

andreyx108b said:


> No.
> 
> Its a bit too early.



Glad to hear that, wait for the golden email continues :juggle:


----------



## 7Kryptonite

Hi team I am new to this thread. Would like to post my timeline...

189 skilled migration visa - 60 points
1 Jan - ACS assessed
15th Feb Invitation received
28th Feb lodged visa
12th March CO asked for additional docs (Form 80, marriage certificate, evidence of relationship, PCC and AFP)

Waiting for grant


----------



## 7Kryptonite

*CO gave 21 days*

CO was assigned on 12th of March. He asked me for additional documents, which I uploaded. After uploading, I did not enter request complete button, as my agent said to let it be. Will CO come only after 21 days now ? Will CO still be notified after I upload all the documents. Much appreciated


----------



## kawal_547

7Kryptonite said:


> CO was assigned on 12th of March. He asked me for additional documents, which I uploaded. After uploading, I did not enter request complete button, as my agent said to let it be. Will CO come only after 21 days now ? Will CO still be notified after I upload all the documents. Much appreciated


Click the Info Provided button

Why leaving it?

CO clicked on it and let you know that Information Requested is active.

You click and let the CO n Team know that Information is Provided.


----------



## 7Kryptonite

kawal_547 said:


> Click the Info Provided button
> 
> Why leaving it?
> 
> CO clicked on it and let you know that Information Requested is active.
> 
> You click and let the CO n Team know that Information is Provided.


Hi Kawal,

Yes that's my point. But one of the Mara agents who is taking care of application says that its better to leave it. I am not sure why he said that. Now I really feel that I could have gone thru all the visa process myself  Anyway is it fine to just wait for 21 days? Will CO check it after 21 days ? I lodged my visa on 27th of Feb and CO assigned on 12th March and asked for additional docs. So tiring. Was going through the thread here since morning. Looks like this forum is the best ever


----------



## Learn

7Kryptonite said:


> Hi Kawal,
> 
> Yes that's my point. But one of the Mara agents who is taking care of application says that its better to leave it. I am not sure why he said that. Now I really feel that I could have gone thru all the visa process myself  Anyway is it fine to just wait for 21 days? Will CO check it after 21 days ? I lodged my visa on 27th of Feb and CO assigned on 12th March and asked for additional docs. So tiring. Was going through the thread here since morning. Looks like this forum is the best ever


 Can CO look at the application with the view that information is updated even if you dont click the information provided button?


----------



## AnushkaParab

Hi

I have submitted PCC and form 80 on 6th Match 2016. 
Initial CO contact date is January 27. After that CO contacted for additional employment and tax documents , PCC and form 80. I have submitted all needed documents now on March 6th 2016. 
After that how long will it take the grant to come? Early waiting for the grant .

Details:
263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa

Total Point: 60
Jan 8th 2016 Invited 189
Jan 10th 2016 Visa Applied
Jan 27th 2016 CO GSM Brisbane contacted	
Feb 15th 2016 CO asked for PCC and Form 80
March 6th all documents (PCC and form 80) uploaded and form submitted 

xx.xx.2016 Visa Grant:confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## simon.ghosh

7Kryptonite said:


> Hi Kawal,
> 
> Yes that's my point. But one of the Mara agents who is taking care of application says that its better to leave it. I am not sure why he said that. Now I really feel that I could have gone thru all the visa process myself  Anyway is it fine to just wait for 21 days? Will CO check it after 21 days ? I lodged my visa on 27th of Feb and CO assigned on 12th March and asked for additional docs. So tiring. Was going through the thread here since morning. Looks like this forum is the best ever



The general service standard is that the CO gives 28 days to the applicant to submit requested documents, then it takes 2-6 weeks to further assess...however this is indicative as there are many who got the grant much earlier than these timelines and some are waiting for their grant much beyond these timelines.

Hope you get your grant soon.


----------



## amandeep2208

bhuiyena said:


> thank you.


How much points did you claimed for employment and how much was your final points?


----------



## Rizwan125

*OnShore Applicant*

Hi Folks any news from Brisbane team

My timeline as
Visa Applied 21-01-2016 (Onshore)(Mechanical Engineer)
CO Allotted 03-02-2016
CO Requested Updated Australian PCC 11-02-2016

Now Waiting Almost 6 weeks

When can i expect grant??

Regards


----------



## andreyx108b

Rizwan125 said:


> Hi Folks any news from Brisbane team My timeline as Visa Applied 21-01-2016 (Onshore)(Mechanical Engineer) CO Allotted 03-02-2016 CO Requested Updated Australian PCC 11-02-2016 Now Waiting Almost 6 weeks When can i expect grant?? Regards


Usually 4-12 weeks after CO contact.


----------



## lovekumars

Dear All

Got Visa Grant from Adelaide office today even though my FBI PCC was due. 

During visa lodge, I had submitted an old FBI PCC which was more than a year old. I got request for more information including PCC. I uploaded fedex courier reciept for new FBI PCC request. While we were waiting for FBI clearance, to our great surprise, we got visa grant today with arrival date of 05-Jun-2016. Please see my timeline in quote below.



lovekumars said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Appreciate your suggestion on this. My current status is Assessment in progress and wife's PCC will complete one year on 12-Jun-2016. Should I start processing new PCC for wife so I can get a longer date to fly after visa grant.
> 
> Sublcass 189 (65 Points - 261313 Software Engineer)
> Visa Application Lodged: 05-Feb-2016
> 
> CO Contacted on 18-Feb-2016 and asked my PCC, form 80 and Employment Evidence. For wife, they did not ask for PCC but only asked form 80.
> 
> My India PCC: Issued on Jan-2016
> My FBI PCC: Issued on Mar-2015. (bcoz of this i probably got PCC request. New requested on Jan-2016 and informed CO for same.)
> 
> My Wife's PCC: Issued on 12-Jun-2015 (but CO did not ask for new PCC)
> 
> Information Provided Clicked on: 10-Mar-2016
> Current Status: Assessment In Progress. Waiting for CO to clear existing request and raise only for pending FBI PCC.
> 
> note: A short employment interview was conducted from Australian Embassy at New Delhi on 09-Mar-2016.


----------



## andreyx108b

lovekumars said:


> Dear All Got Visa Grant from Adelaide office today even though my FBI PCC was due. During visa lodge, I had submitted an old FBI PCC which was more than a year old. I got request for more information including PCC. I uploaded fedex courier reciept for new FBI PCC request. While we were waiting for FBI clearance, to our great surprise, we got visa grant today with arrival date of 05-Jun-2016. Please see my timeline in quote below.


Congratulations!! 

Please add your details to the tracking sheet.


----------



## joshuapaul

thanks for creating the thread, i am willing to apply for visa next year, i am a student of 11th after 12th i am thinking to apply for study visa, what you guys can suggest me ?


----------



## simon.ghosh

lovekumars said:


> Dear All
> 
> Got Visa Grant from Adelaide office today even though my FBI PCC was due.
> 
> During visa lodge, I had submitted an old FBI PCC which was more than a year old. I got request for more information including PCC. I uploaded fedex courier reciept for new FBI PCC request. While we were waiting for FBI clearance, to our great surprise, we got visa grant today with arrival date of 05-Jun-2016. Please see my timeline in quote below.


Congratulation! Finally some news of grant today


----------



## Sn_Rafi

Hi Experts,

I wish my sister to take Australia with us. She completed her MPhil in MSW. She has done Master degree in MSW specialized in HR administration. Her Degree is on Economics. She has 2 years of experience in HR administration.

How could I make her to stay with us. She is not want to work there right now. But need to accompany with us. What are the options we have to do this?


----------



## realwizard

kevin_acct said:


> There seems to be rush in Accountant Category. I lodged my 221111 190Visa on 28 Jan But still it is "Assessment In Progress".


Lodged on 22 Jan, status is still "Application Received"


----------



## anoop_vn

Hi,

We haven't had any contact from the date of application. All documents front loaded. 

We sent a status check mail, on 21st March which was 90 days from the day of application. Any idea how long do they take to respond. 

Our agent says now a days there are doing a lot of verifications for most of the applications. 

Looking forward to hear from Seniors. 

Regards

Anoop


----------



## kawal_547

lovekumars said:


> Dear All
> 
> Got Visa Grant from Adelaide office today even though my FBI PCC was due.
> 
> During visa lodge, I had submitted an old FBI PCC which was more than a year old. I got request for more information including PCC. I uploaded fedex courier reciept for new FBI PCC request. While we were waiting for FBI clearance, to our great surprise, we got visa grant today with arrival date of 05-Jun-2016. Please see my timeline in quote below.


Congratulations

Surprise that even visa lodgement date was 5 Feb of this year....yet u are given landing date of June of this year.....just 2 months.


I knw they consider pcc or med date for IED....but that is usually close to visa lodgement date too in those cases or in 99.9% cases...unlike yours.

Anyways...all the best.


----------



## realwizard

joshuapaul said:


> thanks for creating the thread, i am willing to apply for visa next year, i am a student of 11th after 12th i am thinking to apply for study visa, what you guys can suggest me ?


Hi! This is a thread about permanent residency visa (subclass 189) which is usually open to people with a university degree and work experience.

You may want to check out a student visa or a working holiday visa, which will let you spend an extended period of time in Australia and get to know the country better. You can start by reviewing the information on the website of the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) which is responsible for issuing visas.
Visa Finder
Higher Education Sector visa (subclass 573)
Working Holiday visa (subclass 417)


----------



## realwizard

Sn_Rafi said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I wish my sister to take Australia with us. She completed her MPhil in MSW. She has done Master degree in MSW specialized in HR administration. Her Degree is on Economics. She has 2 years of experience in HR administration.
> 
> How could I make her to stay with us. She is not want to work there right now. But need to accompany with us. What are the options we have to do this?


You can only add your sister if she is dependent on you. Based on the facts you have provided above, she is not dependent and is perfectly capable of working to support herself.

If she wants to go to Australia, she will need to apply individually. Human Resource Adviser (223111) and Human Resource Manager (132311) are both on CSOL but not on SOL, so she will require sponsorship to apply for 190 visa if she wants a PR visa. Alternatively, she may explore a partner visa if she has (by any chance?) a partner in Australia, or she may get a tourist visa to accompany you on your trip and visit for a short time only.


----------



## Rishistrider

Hello all.. Please add me to the list. Have been a silent reader in this forum and must add, the posts have been very relieving and reassuring to an impatient guy like me. Kudos to the team. My timeline-Visa lodged-26.02.2016(Agri.scientist) with 60 points, PTE - 80+ in all, front loaded all docs., medicals submitted on 7.03.2016 ,CO Adelaide contact-15.03.2016(requested to resend scanned passport copy and sent on same day itself).. Waiting now impatiently for the golden mail.. Wishing all rapid grants..


----------



## Sn_Rafi

realwizard said:


> You can only add your sister if she is dependent on you. Based on the facts you have provided above, she is not dependent and is perfectly capable of working to support herself.
> 
> If she wants to go to Australia, she will need to apply individually. Human Resource Adviser (223111) and Human Resource Manager (132311) are both on CSOL but not on SOL, so she will require sponsorship to apply for 190 visa if she wants a PR visa. Alternatively, she may explore a partner visa if she has (by any chance?) a partner in Australia, or she may get a tourist visa to accompany you on your trip and visit for a short time only.


Thanks a lot for your advise


----------



## kevin_acct

Rizwan125 said:


> Hi Folks any news from Brisbane team
> 
> My timeline as
> Visa Applied 21-01-2016 (Onshore)(Mechanical Engineer)
> CO Allotted 03-02-2016
> CO Requested Updated Australian PCC 11-02-2016
> 
> Now Waiting Almost 6 weeks
> 
> When can i expect grant??
> 
> Regards



GSM Brisbane is damn slow. CO contacted me on 22 Feb and I provided docs on 24th Feb. No news yet


----------



## hiren20

*Hi all*

I got 189 visa invitation on 22 Jan, visa applied on 9 February, CO contacted 22 feb for further information. All information provided on 12 March. Still waiting for CO Response my PCC ends on 1st April and last medicals on 26 March. Should I apply for new PCC now???

Till what time I can expect for grant??plz suggest :confused2:


----------



## lovekumars

I am guessing this short travel date could be due to the fact that in form 80 I gave 01-Jun as my expected travel date. I gave that considering my wife PCC was completing one year on 12-Jun. 



kawal_547 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Surprise that even visa lodgement date was 5 Feb of this year....yet u are given landing date of June of this year.....just 2 months.
> 
> 
> I knw they consider pcc or med date for IED....but that is usually close to visa lodgement date too in those cases or in 99.9% cases...unlike yours.
> 
> Anyways...all the best.


----------



## Rishistrider

Has anybody received grants from GSM Adelaide today?...


----------



## Bushra Zahra

Rishistrider said:


> Has anybody received grants from GSM Adelaide today?...


it feels like today is even slower than the yesterday


----------



## Vardhan16

kawal_547 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Surprise that even visa lodgement date was 5 Feb of this year....yet u are given landing date of June of this year.....just 2 months.
> 
> 
> I knw they consider pcc or med date for IED....but that is usually close to visa lodgement date too in those cases or in 99.9% cases...unlike yours.
> 
> Anyways...all the best.



What is IED and who will provide it ?


----------



## Vardhan16

Any guess on my expected visa grant ? .. please see my timelines .


----------



## jamis

Looks like this slowness will persist until 7th April, till they finish their strike.



Bushra Zahra said:


> it feels like today is even slower than the yesterday


----------



## Rishistrider

@jamis...but they'll still be issuing grants, right? albeit slower than regular speeds.. Or are the offices closed down till 7th April.. Please respond..


----------



## Aakash2012

kevin_acct said:


> GSM Brisbane is damn slow. CO contacted me on 22 Feb and I provided docs on 24th Feb. No news yet


in similar situation mate ..
CO Brisbane contacted 10th Feb, Docs uploaded 16th Feb .. nothing yet


----------



## Aakash2012

Vardhan16 said:


> What is IED and who will provide it ?


IED is the initial Entry Date.
It will be assigned to you when get your grant .. IED is generally based on your PCC/Med and is most of the time 1 year from the date mentioned on your PCC/Med.


----------



## Rishistrider

jamis said:


> Looks like this slowness will persist until 7th April, till they finish their strike.
> 
> 
> 
> Bushra Zahra said:
> 
> 
> 
> it feels like today is even slower than the yesterday
Click to expand...

Looks like we all have to wait extra long to get our grants... Could you share your timelines please..


----------



## Bushra Zahra

Rishistrider said:


> Looks like we all have to wait extra long to get our grants... Could you share your timelines please..


here is my timeline

my code is 263312

08/08/2015: applied for EA skill assessment
09/11/2015: received positive assessment
22/12/2015: applied for EOI
22/01/2016: received invitation
10/02/2016: applied for 189 visa
23/02/2016: CO contacted asked for form 80, med and PCC for family
16/03/2016: uploaded all the documents
dd/mm/yyyy: grant:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rishistrider

Thanx for the speedy response.. Appreciated and may God grant u a speedy grant.. Praying to God ryt now..


----------



## Rishistrider

Has anybody been contacted by CO Adelaide to resend scanned passport copy?.. If yes, then please intimate on duration taken to get grant..


----------



## Vardhan16

47 days since CO got allocated and 61 days since visa lodgement !!!!

waiting ..waiting...


----------



## RSK1976

Have lodged visa 189 on 26th Feb'16, but still waiting for grant/CO allocation. Have uploaded all the document during lodge the Visa except 1221.

is anyone in the same situation ? can I get the timeline.
Analyst programmer. Pts 70. Country India.


----------



## jamis

Yes they'll still be issuing grants, based on this forum posts and myimmitracker, we have noticed one person got the grant yesterday and one granted today. There may be more which we don't konw. However, compared to last few weeks, grant rate and CO assignment rate looks slower. Offices are not closed down till 7th for sure.



Rishistrider said:


> @jamis...but they'll still be issuing grants, right? albeit slower than regular speeds.. Or are the offices closed down till 7th April.. Please respond..


----------



## ravikiran7070

jamis said:


> Yes they'll still be issuing grants, based on this forum posts and myimmitracker, we have noticed one person got the grant yesterday and one granted today. There may be more which we don't konw. However, compared to last few weeks, grant rate and CO assignment rate looks slower. Offices are not closed down till 7th for sure.


We know only a handful of people are on this forum among the total number of applicants. So maybe people outside of this forum got their grants. So very hard to predict if grants were issued at the usual pace.


----------



## Sn_Rafi

kevin_acct said:


> GSM Brisbane is damn slow. CO contacted me on 22 Feb and I provided docs on 24th Feb. No news yet



When I get the additional document requirement mail, the covering letter has following signature.

*Alison
Position Number: 60026173
GSM Visa Processing Officer
GSM Adelaide
*

Anyone have idea about the processing time of this team?


----------



## jamis

Agree, its not a good speculation. Also its been only 2 days since DIBP has commenced their work after Easter holidays. Still too early to draw conclusions.
Lets wait and see... 



ravikiran7070 said:


> We know only a handful of people are on this forum among the total number of applicants. So maybe people outside of this forum got their grants. So very hard to predict if grants were issued at the usual pace.


----------



## Vardhan16

RSK1976 said:


> Have lodged visa 189 on 26th Feb'16, but still waiting for grant/CO allocation. Have uploaded all the document during lodge the Visa except 1221.
> 
> is anyone in the same situation ? can I get the timeline.
> Analyst programmer. Pts 70. Country India.


Hi mate,

my dates are similar to you . I am also waiting for the grant. please check my timeline. 

How many years of experience are considered for ACS for you ?


----------



## ravikiran7070

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> my dates are similar to you . I am also waiting for the grant. please check my timeline.
> 
> How many years of experience are considered for ACS for you ?



Surprising you did not get a direct grant. GSM Brisbane?

How many years of work ex considered by ACS?


----------



## RSK1976

Skill Code - 261311 ( Analyst programmer) 
Sub Class - 189
Points 70. (8+ yrs Employeement <32 years age group)
18.02.2016 - Invited
26.02.2016 - Visa Lodged 
xx.xx.2016 - CO Allocated
XX.XX.XXXX - Employment Verification 
XX.XX.XXXX - Grant


----------



## namqas

lovekumars said:


> Dear All
> 
> Got Visa Grant from Adelaide office today even though my FBI PCC was due.
> 
> During visa lodge, I had submitted an old FBI PCC which was more than a year old. I got request for more information including PCC. I uploaded fedex courier reciept for new FBI PCC request. While we were waiting for FBI clearance, to our great surprise, we got visa grant today with arrival date of 05-Jun-2016. Please see my timeline in quote below.


Congratulations !! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Please update the tracker.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> my dates are similar to you . I am also waiting for the grant. please check my timeline.
> 
> How many years of experience are considered for ACS for you ?


Hello Vardhan, 

your timeline is same as mine. Is there any update then do let me know. see my timeline below
__________________
Skill Code - 261311 ( Analyst programmer) 
Sub Class - 189
12.11.2015 - PTE cleared ; L-68, R-69, S-71, W-69
01.07.2015 - ACS +ve (60 Points)
18.11.2015 - EOI Submitted 
22.01.2016 - Invited
11.02.2016 - Visa Lodged 
14.02.2016 - PCC and other documents uploaded
14.02.2016 - Form 80 uploaded
26.02.2016 - Medicals Received.
XX.XX.XXXX - Employment Verification :juggle:
XX.XX.XXXX - Grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ibm.wazzy

RSK1976 said:


> Skill Code - 261311 ( Analyst programmer)
> Sub Class - 189
> Points 70. (8+ yrs Employeement <32 years age group)
> 18.02.2016 - Invited
> 26.02.2016 - Visa Lodged
> xx.xx.2016 - CO Allocated
> XX.XX.XXXX - Employment Verification
> XX.XX.XXXX - Grant


Hello RSK, 

You might get a visa with in a month. I have my friend with 70 Point he got the Visa one month after lodgement. 

Just count your days dear. 

:second:


----------



## andreyx108b

ibm.wazzy said:


> Hello RSK, You might get a visa with in a month. I have my friend with 70 Point he got the Visa one month after lodgement. Just count your days dear. :second:


Does not depend on points.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

lovekumars said:


> Dear All
> 
> Got Visa Grant from Adelaide office today even though my FBI PCC was due.
> 
> During visa lodge, I had submitted an old FBI PCC which was more than a year old. I got request for more information including PCC. I uploaded fedex courier reciept for new FBI PCC request. While we were waiting for FBI clearance, to our great surprise, we got visa grant today with arrival date of 05-Jun-2016. Please see my timeline in quote below.



Congratulations Kumar, I guess you are only the one today, who has received the Grant. :cheer2::wave::cheer2::cheer2::wave::wave:

You mentioned, there was a small interview from Delhi. What did they ask you in that interview. Can you please let us know, so that even we are prepared.


__________________
Skill Code - 261311 ( Analyst programmer) 
Sub Class - 189
12.11.2015 - PTE cleared ; L-68, R-69, S-71, W-69
01.07.2015 - ACS +ve (60 Points)
18.11.2015 - EOI Submitted 
22.01.2016 - Invited
11.02.2016 - Visa Lodged 
14.02.2016 - PCC and other documents uploaded
14.02.2016 - Form 80 uploaded
26.02.2016 - Medicals Received.
XX.XX.XXXX - Employment Verification 
XX.XX.XXXX - Grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## RSK1976

Yes.. its not depends on points. Country, jobcode and employement details is critical as per my analysis.. please correct me if im wrong. But my worry is.. why co allocation not happening in my case even crossed a month.


----------



## andreyx108b

RSK1976 said:


> Yes.. its not depends on points. Country, jobcode and employement details is critical as per my analysis.. please correct me if im wrong. But my worry is.. why co allocation not happening in my case even crossed a month.


Job code is also irrelevant.

Employment verification may prolong processing time.


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

Finally....got my Indian PCC today after a lot of waiting & running to the cops!!! All documentation completed & uploaded. And now begins the wait for the golden email!! 

Fingers crossed!!:fingerscrossed::juggle:
__________________
261111: ICT BA
03-02-16 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points 
17-02-16 Invitation received
18-02-16 Visa Lodged
20-02-16 Health
24-02-16 Health Updated
10-03-16 CO Contact (GSM Adelaide)
XX-XX-16 Grant 
XX-XX-16 IED[/QUOTE]


----------



## andreyx108b

1moreEECandidate said:


> Finally....got my Indian PCC today after a lot of waiting & running to the cops!!! All documentation completed & uploaded. And now begins the wait for the golden email!! Fingers crossed!!:fingerscrossed::juggle: __________________ 261111: ICT BA 03-02-16 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points 17-02-16 Invitation received 18-02-16 Visa Lodged 20-02-16 Health 24-02-16 Health Updated 10-03-16 CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) XX-XX-16 Grant XX-XX-16 IED


[/QUOTE] 

Good luck!


----------



## rcintra

Hi guys,

I've been following the immitracker and this tread for a while and, for what I've seen, most people are contacted by the CO in an average of 14 to 21 days from lodgement.

In my case, do you believe it would be reasonable to hope for a DIRECT GRANT? I haven't heard from the CO yet and I'm starting to become really anxious...

Civil Engineer 233211 - 65 points (Age 30 + Skills 15 + Experience 10 + English 10)
EOI sent on 24/02/16
Invitation 09/03/16
Visa Lodged 16/03/16 (uploaded docs and translations, form 80 and 1221 and PCC)
Medical uploaded 19/03/16

It seems that the COs are now starting to check processes lodged the week before I lodged mine


----------



## ibm.wazzy

rcintra said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been following the immitracker and this tread for a while and, for what I've seen, most people are contacted by the CO in an average of 14 to 21 days from lodgement.
> 
> In my case, do you believe it would be reasonable to hope for a DIRECT GRANT? I haven't heard from the CO yet and I'm starting to become really anxious...
> 
> Civil Engineer 233211 - 65 points (Age 30 + Skills 15 + Experience 10 + English 10)
> EOI sent on 24/02/16
> Invitation 09/03/16
> Visa Lodged 16/03/16 (uploaded docs and translations, form 80 and 1221 and PCC)
> Medical uploaded 19/03/16
> 
> It seems that the COs are now starting to check processes lodged the week before I lodged mine


You have one more week to complete 21 days. Let wait and watch...


----------



## DT2702

Hey People,

A couple of questions popped in my head. 

1) Is there any Expiry for a Visa Lodge? Like its 2 years for EOI.

2) If not, what happens come July (DIBP Year End)? Are the back logs taken forward or is it a fresh start? 

3) While calculating 28 days from the CO contact, does DIBP calculate Weekends and Holidays too??

4) Is there like an Absolute Timeline, by which the DIBP has to give a decision? Like a Mandatory Decision of Grant provided or Declined?

5) You know how we get an email notification, every time we log in to our Immigration Account on DIBP portal. When my CO contacted me the first time, I had got an email notification, a day or two before that. 

I got confused because I hadnt logged in. I double checked with my agent if he had logged in, but it wasnt him either. My guess is, the CO must have logged in and hence I got an notification.

Now Did this happen with you guys too? Can we safely assume that they next time, I get an email notification from DIBP portal, means a CO is viewing my case?


Good Luck Everyone....Hang in there. 

I am sure, Good news is just around the corner. 

Regards,
DT2702


----------



## sandeshrego

*Visa Lodge Tips*

Lodged my Visa today after running after Forex Cards. :heh:

Indians, a big advise for you.

It's not possible to lodge visa through credit or debit cards of Indian Banks.
Even your NRE, NRI and privatized banks cannot transfer.

The only option is through FOREX cards. Which you can obtain in one day.
And opt for Thomas Cook.

Even NRE and NRI accounts from Indian banks cannot be used.

Will be submitting my HAP, Form 80 tomorrow.


----------



## civil189

rcintra said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been following the immitracker and this tread for a while and, for what I've seen, most people are contacted by the CO in an average of 14 to 21 days from lodgement.
> 
> In my case, do you believe it would be reasonable to hope for a DIRECT GRANT? I haven't heard from the CO yet and I'm starting to become really anxious...
> 
> Civil Engineer 233211 - 65 points (Age 30 + Skills 15 + Experience 10 + English 10)
> EOI sent on 24/02/16
> Invitation 09/03/16
> Visa Lodged 16/03/16 (uploaded docs and translations, form 80 and 1221 and PCC)
> Medical uploaded 19/03/16
> 
> It seems that the COs are now starting to check processes lodged the week before I lodged mine




I lodged my visa on 30 Jan 2016
Civil engineer 60 points 
No co contact till date
Status is application received


----------



## Atul33

kawal_547 said:


> Atul your points get frozen once u have the invite in your hands. However even on eoi filed but with no invite your points can go up or down as its a live calculator and calculates as per current live scenario pertaining to work exp n age as they keep on increasing n decreasing respectively on that calculator with respect to points.
> 
> You have ielts 8 over all or 8 in each, as you get 20 points for ielts only if u have scored 8 in each module, doesn't matter what over all is.
> 
> So would request you to kindly provide the break down of points w.r.t. age...exp...ielts.


Thanks Kawal for sharing the info. In that case, i will only attain 65 points in June, when my work experience completes 8 eligible years, however irony is that i will loose 10 points in begining of September, when i Turn 40. So, not sure, if i can fetch an invite between June and August end? Also, this will mean that if i am lucky and get the invite, I will also have to file VISA application within this period, so that my points are frozen and age no longer play a spoilsport?


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

Good luck![/QUOTE]

Thank you very much 👍


----------



## andreyx108b

rcintra said:


> Hi guys, I've been following the immitracker and this tread for a while and, for what I've seen, most people are contacted by the CO in an average of 14 to 21 days from lodgement. In my case, do you believe it would be reasonable to hope for a DIRECT GRANT? I haven't heard from the CO yet and I'm starting to become really anxious... Civil Engineer 233211 - 65 points (Age 30 + Skills 15 + Experience 10 + English 10) EOI sent on 24/02/16 Invitation 09/03/16 Visa Lodged 16/03/16 (uploaded docs and translations, form 80 and 1221 and PCC) Medical uploaded 19/03/16 It seems that the COs are now starting to check processes lodged the week before I lodged mine


I am sure if you have uploaded all - then yes, but.. A bit later.. Only 2 weeks have passed.


----------



## andreyx108b

sandeshrego said:


> Lodged my Visa today after running after Forex Cards. :heh: Indians, a big advise for you. It's not possible to lodge visa through credit or debit cards of Indian Banks. Even your NRE, NRI and privatized banks cannot transfer. The only option is through FOREX cards. Which you can obtain in one day. And opt for Thomas Cook. Even NRE and NRI accounts from Indian banks cannot be used. Will be submitting my HAP, Form 80 tomorrow.


Good luck!


----------



## realwizard

rcintra said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been following the immitracker and this tread for a while and, for what I've seen, most people are contacted by the CO in an average of 14 to 21 days from lodgement.
> 
> In my case, do you believe it would be reasonable to hope for a DIRECT GRANT? I haven't heard from the CO yet and I'm starting to become really anxious...
> 
> Civil Engineer 233211 - 65 points (Age 30 + Skills 15 + Experience 10 + English 10)
> EOI sent on 24/02/16
> Invitation 09/03/16
> Visa Lodged 16/03/16 (uploaded docs and translations, form 80 and 1221 and PCC)
> Medical uploaded 19/03/16
> 
> It seems that the COs are now starting to check processes lodged the week before I lodged mine


Yes, of course, you may get a direct grant. If you haven't heard from your CO, it doesn't mean he/she is not already working on the case. However, the process is far more likely to take 2 months than 2 weeks. No benefit in being anxious for that long.


----------



## realwizard

DT2702 said:


> Hey People,
> 
> A couple of questions popped in my head.
> 
> 1) Is there any Expiry for a Visa Lodge? Like its 2 years for EOI.


What do you mean by expiry of visa lodge? You have 2 months to submit a visa application after you are invited to apply. Once you have applied, your application will remain until a decision is made on it, it is withdrawn, or the visa category is capped (cancelled).


DT2702 said:


> 2) If not, what happens come July (DIBP Year End)? Are the back logs taken forward or is it a fresh start?


July does not affect an already submitted application.


DT2702 said:


> 3) While calculating 28 days from the CO contact, does DIBP calculate Weekends and Holidays too??


I suspect it is 28 calendar days. However, if you need more time, you can ask for an extension (e.g. if a PCC takes longer to obtain, you can submit a receipt as evidence that you have applied for it).


DT2702 said:


> 4) Is there like an Absolute Timeline, by which the DIBP has to give a decision? Like a Mandatory Decision of Grant provided or Declined?


No such deadline has been published. DIBP does expect to process 75% of applications within 3 months.
Skilled migration visa processing times


DT2702 said:


> 5) You know how we get an email notification, every time we log in to our Immigration Account on DIBP portal. When my CO contacted me the first time, I had got an email notification, a day or two before that.
> 
> I got confused because I hadnt logged in. I double checked with my agent if he had logged in, but it wasnt him either. My guess is, the CO must have logged in and hence I got an notification.
> 
> Now Did this happen with you guys too? Can we safely assume that they next time, I get an email notification from DIBP portal, means a CO is viewing my case?


I haven't received any notifications, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## NSK2015

Is form 80 must ? 
how about form 1221 ? 
please advise.

for health status is - "Examinations ready for assessment "
what does this mean.

please help.


----------



## Datolite

NSK2015 said:


> Is form 80 must ?
> how about form 1221 ?
> please advise.
> 
> for health status is - "Examinations ready for assessment "
> what does this mean.
> 
> please help.


I got a grant without 1221 but I would say Form 80 needs completing asap!


----------



## shabdullah

I have CO Contact today asking only for CV of my wife, although I am not claiming partner's points. May be because in Form 1221, my wife clicked YES against 'Do you intend to work in Australia'

Going to upload the CV today in a while.


----------



## NSK2015

Datolite said:


> I got a grant without 1221 but I would say Form 80 needs completing asap!


Thanks Datolite


----------



## kawal_547

Atul33 said:


> Thanks Kawal for sharing the info. In that case, i will only attain 65 points in June, when my work experience completes 8 eligible years, however irony is that i will loose 10 points in begining of September, when i Turn 40. So, not sure, if i can fetch an invite between June and August end? Also, this will mean that if i am lucky and get the invite, I will also have to file VISA application within this period, so that my points are frozen and age no longer play a spoilsport?


With 65 points....u can get the invite in the very first round of invite post u file ur EOI.

Provided the cap is there.

Best of luck.


----------



## jairichi

realwizard said:


> The visa application form will ask you: "Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?" I think you will need to answer "no" (since this is the case), then generate a new HAP ID after visa application and use that for your health examination.


Thank you for your response. I did as you told and selected no to the health examination question but the previously obtained HAP ID or referral letter appeared in our visa application page now. Probably the link got established.


----------



## conjoinme

Hi Suraj,

You might not be given positive skills assessment. ACS deducts 4 years for non IT background and you have just 2 years. Read through the requirements on ACS website. Still you can take chance though if you don't mind spending ~500 bucks.

Ofcourse, this is my understanding. You can check with Seniors like vikas, keeda, andrey.

Cheers,



Suraj sah said:


> Hello guys..I am an IT professional with 2 years of experience . I had done btech in Electronics and Communication engineering. What are my chances of getting a positive skills assessment? And which assessing body should I approach for skills assessment?


----------



## 7Kryptonite

simon.ghosh said:


> The general service standard is that the CO gives 28 days to the applicant to submit requested documents, then it takes 2-6 weeks to further assess...however this is indicative as there are many who got the grant much earlier than these timelines and some are waiting for their grant much beyond these timelines.
> 
> Hope you get your grant soon.


Hi Simon.. Thanks for your reply. Well In my letter CO mentioned that I have 21 days to submit all documents. However I have uploaded all required documents asked. Lets hope what happens next. So this Saturday I will complete 21 days that CO gave. So you what do you think even if I have not hit on request complete button, will still CO know that I have submitted all the docs ? As in I just hope after 21 days CO comes and checks my file. Waiting patiently.


----------



## ramapithecus

How long does it take for CO to review if they requested for the pay slips only?


----------



## 7Kryptonite

ramapithecus said:


> How long does it take for CO to review if they requested for the pay slips only?


Nothing can be said about the time frame. If they asked for payslips, doesn't mean it could be faster or any slower. But hope that you receive it soon. All the best.

Btw when did CO ask for them?


----------



## andreyx108b

NSK2015 said:


> Is form 80 must ? how about form 1221 ? please advise. for health status is - "Examinations ready for assessment " what does this mean. please help.


 If you are trying for a direct grant - upload all docs.

Including the form 1221.


----------



## kllee1983

Hi All, 

I just got my grant yesterday on 30 Mar. And my 1st entry requirement is 13th April!!
Why i was only given 2 weeks to make 1st entry?

Quite a shock once i read it. 

Anyone having the same situation?

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b

kllee1983 said:


> Hi All, I just got my grant yesterday on 30 Mar. And my 1st entry requirement is 13th April!! Why i was only given 2 weeks to make 1st entry? Quite a shock once i read it. Anyone having the same situation? Thanks.


Congrats first of all.

It is not unusual, i have seen people getting 10 days for IED. Sonetimes COs are more generous, but its rare, therefore you have 2 options make a trip or try to reach CO - but... Still make a trip if no response by the 13th.


----------



## ramapithecus

7Kryptonite said:


> Nothing can be said about the time frame. If they asked for payslips, doesn't mean it could be faster or any slower. But hope that you receive it soon. All the best.
> 
> Btw when did CO ask for them?


On 7th Feb, PCC, Medical, Form 80, 1221s, etc

On 18th March "3 payslips(of beginning, middle and end periods) of each claimed employment period would be sufficient". I have 70 pts with experience points only 5 pts.

I don't think they will be asking anything more. Waiting for the grant day.


----------



## kllee1983

Hi All, 

I've got this visa condition, can anyone explain to me whats the last sentences about? 
Is it i must make 1st entry stated in the grant which is 13 april btw. Thanks all. 


_The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition:

8504 The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies before a date specified by the Minister.

This condition requires an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before the date specified in the “Visa Grant Notice” provided to you when your visa was granted.

General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.

Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial entry date.

*General Skilled Migration; however; has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition.*_


----------



## VP2016

*Vp2016*



kllee1983 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got my grant yesterday on 30 Mar. And my 1st entry requirement is 13th April!!
> Why i was only given 2 weeks to make 1st entry?
> 
> Quite a shock once i read it.
> 
> Anyone having the same situation?
> 
> Thanks.



Hi Mate,
Congratulations for the grant.
What was your visa application lodge date?
Can you please share your timeline here?
Have a good time.
Thank you


----------



## kllee1983

I got invitation on 22 jan, lodged on 7 feb. 




VP2016 said:


> Hi Mate,
> Congratulations for the grant.
> What was your visa application lodge date?
> Can you please share your timeline here?
> Have a good time.
> Thank you


----------



## omij

Hi Everyone,
I created my EOI for 189 profile on 29th March, 2016 with 65 score. Next invitation round is in April(may be 6-9th). Now I want to apply for VIC also. If I update my EOI for 190 I will lose 2-3 days.
Can I create another EOI for 190 specially?

Thank You


----------



## Jahirul

kllee1983 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got my grant yesterday on 30 Mar. And my 1st entry requirement is 13th April!!
> Why i was only given 2 weeks to make 1st entry?
> 
> Quite a shock once i read it.
> 
> Anyone having the same situation?
> 
> Thanks.


When did you lodge visa? Probably because your IELTS,PCC or Medical is expiring soon...
Just make a trip buddy. That's your future home, why not show some bravery and go ahead?


----------



## simon.ghosh

7Kryptonite said:


> Hi Simon.. Thanks for your reply. Well In my letter CO mentioned that I have 21 days to submit all documents. However I have uploaded all required documents asked. Lets hope what happens next. So this Saturday I will complete 21 days that CO gave. So you what do you think even if I have not hit on request complete button, will still CO know that I have submitted all the docs ? As in I just hope after 21 days CO comes and checks my file. Waiting patiently.


If its mentioned 21 days then it should be 21 days only. I saw one of the post where someone mentioned that they were told by DIBP that after the request is completed CO takes 2-6 weeks to complete assessment and make decision. In my case I had a CO contact on 2nd March only to inform about assessment commencement however no info was requested. Still waiting for the grant.

Hope you get yours quickly.


----------



## simon.ghosh

kllee1983 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've got this visa condition, can anyone explain to me whats the last sentences about?
> Is it i must make 1st entry stated in the grant which is 13 april btw. Thanks all.
> 
> 
> _The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition:
> 
> 8504 The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies before a date specified by the Minister.
> 
> This condition requires an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before the date specified in the “Visa Grant Notice” provided to you when your visa was granted.
> 
> General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
> 
> Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial entry date.
> 
> *General Skilled Migration; however; has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition.*_




As far as I know, if condition 8504 is mentioned in the grant notice then the primary applicant must enter first.


----------



## simon.ghosh

Seems some backlogs are getting cleared, someone with visa lodge date of 8th October got the grant today....almost 6 months..... :juggle:


----------



## alfancay

HI all....

i have submitted all the required docs. Then yesterday I received a call from the local Australian embassy/consulate for kind of an interview, because of some reason they were not able to go contact the person who signed the experience letter for me. Is this normal ?


----------



## ramapithecus

alfancay said:


> HI all....
> 
> i have submitted all the required docs. Then yesterday I received a call from the local Australian embassy/consulate for kind of an interview, because of some reason they were not able to go contact the person who signed the experience letter for me. Is this normal ?


Hi alfancay, can you please share a breakdown of your points, bachelors or masters degree, and points claimed for work experience?


----------



## civil189

No Indian civil engineer who lodged in 2016 has got the grant



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

civil189 said:


> No Indian civil engineer who lodged in 2016 has got the grant Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Processing does not depend on occupation


----------



## deepti639

*Indian working in Australia*

Hi,

I am an Indian recently moved (last month) to Australia on a 456 WP. I want to apply for PR while working here. 

Kindly guide me to the relevant thread where this was posted earlier or the steps need to be followed.

Thanks
Deepti


----------



## kritigulshan

Hi All,

I have received the invite for 189.While lodging the application it asks for Usual Country of Residence.I am currently in Australia on 457.Should I mention India or Australia as the usual country of residence.

Thanks,
Kriti


----------



## andreyx108b

kritigulshan said:


> Hi All, I have received the invite for 189.While lodging the application it asks for Usual Country of Residence.I am currently in Australia on 457.Should I mention India or Australia as the usual country of residence. Thanks, Kriti


Wherever you have been last for more than 6 months, is usually your country of usual residence.


----------



## alfancay

ramapithecus said:


> Hi alfancay, can you please share a breakdown of your points, bachelors or masters degree, and points claimed for work experience?


Age 25 Points
Language 10 Points
Recognized Bachelor degree or higher 15 Points
Work Exp 15 points

Total 65 POints


----------



## alfancay

alfancay said:


> HI all....
> 
> i have submitted all the required docs. Then yesterday I received a call from the local Australian embassy/consulate for kind of an interview, because of some reason they were not able to go contact the person who signed the experience letter for me. Is this normal ?


 :confused2:


----------



## DT2702

Thanks a lot for your response realwizard.



realwizard said:


> What do you mean by expiry of visa lodge? You have 2 months to submit a visa application after you are invited to apply. Once you have applied, your application will remain until a decision is made on it, it is withdrawn, or the visa category is capped (cancelled).


Fair enough, got your point. What do you mean by Visa Category is capped? Does it mean, only a certain number of people get visa in a specific category? Is it similar to the number of Invites distribution? So effectively, once that number is achieved and they have new cap for the next year. So will they consider the previous Visa Application? Is there some sort of filtering applied. 

I hope I haven't confused you !! 

[/QUOTE]July does not affect an already submitted application.[/QUOTE]

Got it. thanks.

[/QUOTE]I suspect it is 28 calendar days. However, if you need more time, you can ask for an extension (e.g. if a PCC takes longer to obtain, you can submit a receipt as evidence that you have applied for it).[/QUOTE]

The thing is, DIBP had holidays in March so just wanted to know, if I should consider the holidays and all calendar days too while calculating 28 Days. There is some ambiguity here but I need to be a bit more patient, I guess.

[/QUOTE]No such deadline has been published. DIBP does expect to process 75% of applications within 3 months.
Skilled migration visa processing times[/QUOTE]

Thanks for sharing the link. I helps.

[/QUOTE]I haven't received any notifications, so I wouldn't know. [/QUOTE]

Thanks.


Just one last question. 

As per the standard Service levels, CO will review the documents after 28 days from the first contact. So If I have submitted the documents and If I need to update that document, before the 28 Days time line, will it impact the 28 days calculation? Will the timer be reset from the day I update the document?

Regards,
DT2702


----------



## DT2702

Sorry RealWizard, My previous Post got all messed up.

Here is what I meant to ask....

1) What do you mean by Visa Category is capped? Does it mean, only a certain number of people get visa in a specific category? Is the capping similar to the number of Invites distribution? So effectively, once that number is achieved and they have new cap for the next year. So will they consider the previous Visa Application? Is there some sort of filtering applied?

2) As per the standard Service levels, CO will review the documents after 28 days from the first contact. So If I have submitted the documents and If I need to update that document, before the 28 Days time line, will it impact the 28 days calculation? Will the timer be reset from the day I update the document?

Regards,
DT2702


----------



## Learn

any body received grant today?


----------



## Ind79

deepti639 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an Indian recently moved (last month) to Australia on a 456 WP. I want to apply for PR while working here.
> 
> Kindly guide me to the relevant thread where this was posted earlier or the steps need to be followed.
> 
> Thanks
> Deepti


Hi Deepti,

The process for applying from Aus and Ind are the same. Get ACS cleared, apply for EOI, once you get the invitation then file the application. The only additional thing is that you will need Aus police clearance and Aus employment proofs (sal slip, tax statements) if you are claiming points for Aus exp. 

I have been living in Aus for more than 2 yrs, and have done the same.


----------



## Mkanth

*Following email from the CO, and tell me where I am ?*

Hi Buddies, Can you please have a look at the following email from the CO, and tell me where I am ? 

"Thank you for your email. I am satisfied your information. Your file is continuing to progress, and as soon as we are in position to update you further, we shall do so. We are almost at the end of the process." 

By the by, CO is from brisbane. It seems the CO who asked info is not same who responded to me:noidea:. Further confusion is, just after CO contact on 13 Feb, another email sent from skilled support on 3 March to rewrite employment and unemployment details separately. Can I assume skilled support is Second CO and he gonna respond me soon?

I wish they finish asking soon and verifications quickly, and Grant me soon.


----------



## overuchan

Mkanth said:


> "Thank you for your email. I am satisfied your information. Your file is continuing to progress, and as soon as we are in position to update you further, we shall do so. We are almost at the end of the process."


To me it looks like they have no problems and do not require anymore documents from your side so you can just sit back and relax. :fingerscrossed:

Good luck! You're almost there


----------



## simon.ghosh

Learn said:


> any body received grant today?


Tracker shows 2 grants issued by Adelaide team today. One application lodged on 8th Oct'15 and second one lodged on 5th Jan'16


----------



## nsiramsetty

Guys,

Finally I received my grant today from GSM Adelaide. Lodged on 26th Jan..189.261313.Will update the timelines in some time.


----------



## alfancay

nsiramsetty said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally I received my grant today from GSM Adelaide. Lodged on 26th Jan..189.261313.Will update the timelines in some time.



Congrats....


----------



## kawal_547

nsiramsetty said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally I received my grant today from GSM Adelaide. Lodged on 26th Jan..189.261313.Will update the timelines in some time.


Congratulations


Do update ur timeline

My lodgement date is 4 Feb....

Gives hope


----------



## simon.ghosh

nsiramsetty said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally I received my grant today from GSM Adelaide. Lodged on 26th Jan..189.261313.Will update the timelines in some time.


Great! you received the grant 6 weeks from the immi commencement email...


Congratulations!! Its party time


----------



## ps01

Hello Guys,

I have submitted all my documents to my consultant and waiting for him to apply to the EOI, i would like to know how long does it take to apply for EOI.

I am making 60 points under electronics engineer without any state nomination, also would like to know how are the chances of being invited.

I am new here so all comments are welcome.

Thank you.


----------



## hsm123

*Telecom Engg*

hi all,

Anyone please tell me that when i can expect My Grant ? My timeline is below.

Thanks in Advance.




(263311)--telecom Engg
EOI Invite--------------08/01/2016
Visa Lodge--------------09/01/2016
CO contact--------------11/02/2016 ( requested for PCC and Medical)
Document Uploaded---22/02/2016
Now waiting for Grant.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kawal_547

hsm123 said:


> hi all,
> 
> Anyone please tell me that when i can expect My Grant ? My timeline is below.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.
> 
> (263311)--telecom Engg
> EOI Invite--------------08/01/2016
> Visa Lodge--------------09/01/2016
> CO contact--------------11/02/2016 ( requested for PCC and Medical)
> Document Uploaded---22/02/2016
> Now waiting for Grant.....:fingerscrossed:


Buddy,

I wish anyone had this answer in this forum

I'm.sure by now...u must be experienced enough about grant timelines .

We should stop asking others about our grant times.. ...

Is it actually a question to ask to anybody?

Even a CO can't tell as when grant will come...coz every day each CO is in front of a new pile of files...which may consist of old files or may consist of totally new files for that particular day to process .

Let's wait patiently and calmly....and I'm.sure we all will be having a gala time one day soon.

All the best.


----------



## wasim.yousaf

nsiramsetty said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally I received my grant today from GSM Adelaide. Lodged on 26th Jan..189.261313.Will update the timelines in some time.


very very congrats...


----------



## JAN84

hsm123 said:


> hi all,
> 
> Anyone please tell me that when i can expect My Grant ? My timeline is below.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (263311)--telecom Engg
> EOI Invite--------------08/01/2016
> Visa Lodge--------------09/01/2016
> CO contact--------------11/02/2016 ( requested for PCC and Medical)
> Document Uploaded---22/02/2016
> Now waiting for Grant.....:fingerscrossed:


Dear check my timeline..


----------



## realwizard

kllee1983 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've got this visa condition, can anyone explain to me whats the last sentences about?
> Is it i must make 1st entry stated in the grant which is 13 april btw. Thanks all.
> 
> 
> _The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition:
> 
> 8504 The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies before a date specified by the Minister.
> 
> This condition requires an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before the date specified in the “Visa Grant Notice” provided to you when your visa was granted.
> 
> General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
> 
> Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial entry date.
> 
> *General Skilled Migration; however; has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition.*_


Well, by the looks of it, entering by April 13 is desirable but not necessary. So if you can, then enter by April 13. If you can't, then enter when you can. Basicaly, if you plan to enter within the next few months (not years), then it is probably ok not to travel now. I'm saying "probably" because I do not know for sure and I haven't done it myself.



simon.ghosh said:


> As far as I know, if condition 8504 is mentioned in the grant notice then the primary applicant must enter first.


Where are you getting this idea from? kllee1983 has quoted the text of condition 8504 above, and it makes no such reference. After the visa is granted, both primary and secondary applicants have individual visas and each one has to enter. The order does not matter from what I can see.


----------



## Datolite

Hi all,

I currently have a valid Working Holiday Visa (have not entered Australia on it) and a 189, do I need to cancel my WHV or is it just superseded? Obviously I know I can't get a refund.

Also, do I _have_ to get a job for which my 189 profession covers?

Thanks.


----------



## realwizard

DT2702 said:


> 1) What do you mean by Visa Category is capped? Does it mean, only a certain number of people get visa in a specific category? Is the capping similar to the number of Invites distribution? So effectively, once that number is achieved and they have new cap for the next year. So will they consider the previous Visa Application? Is there some sort of filtering applied?


I was referring to the "cap and cease arrangements" when a visa category is cancelled forever, which is what happened to Skilled Independent (subclass 175), Skilled Sponsored (subclass 176), and Skilled Regional Sponsored (subclass 475) visa categories on 22 September 2015. All unprocessed applications were cancelled and visa fees refunded.
Cap and Cease of some GSM visa subclasses

I doubt the 189 subclass is going to be cancelled any time soon, I just mentioned it to cover all alternatives.



DT2702 said:


> 2) As per the standard Service levels, CO will review the documents after 28 days from the first contact. So If I have submitted the documents and If I need to update that document, before the 28 Days time line, will it impact the 28 days calculation? Will the timer be reset from the day I update the document?


I haven't seen any reference on DIBP website to CO's obligation to review the documents after 28 days, to be honest. I have though it to be more of a speculation. What they may do in practice is wait for 28 days to make sure all the requested documents are there, but they can come back to your case earlier or later.


----------



## realwizard

Datolite said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I currently have a valid Working Holiday Visa (have not entered Australia on it) and a 189, do I need to cancel my WHV or is it just superseded? Obviously I know I can't get a refund.
> 
> Also, do I _have_ to get a job for which my 189 profession covers?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi! Your earlier visa is supposed to be superseded, no further action is required. I suppose you can make sure your 189 is valid by checking it online though VEVO Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)

And no, your 189 visa does not bind you to work at all.


----------



## realwizard

Mkanth said:


> Hi Buddies, Can you please have a look at the following email from the CO, and tell me where I am ?
> 
> "Thank you for your email. I am satisfied your information. Your file is continuing to progress, and as soon as we are in position to update you further, we shall do so. We are almost at the end of the process."
> 
> By the by, CO is from brisbane. It seems the CO who asked info is not same who responded to me:noidea:. Further confusion is, just after CO contact on 13 Feb, another email sent from skilled support on 3 March to rewrite employment and unemployment details separately. Can I assume skilled support is Second CO and he gonna respond me soon?
> 
> I wish they finish asking soon and verifications quickly, and Grant me soon.


Hopefully you'll get your visa soon. This is probably as good of and comment as anyone can make on this forum, unless we have a visit from a DIBP employee..


----------



## kanz12

Just adding myself and details to the gang


----------



## realwizard

ps01 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have submitted all my documents to my consultant and waiting for him to apply to the EOI, i would like to know how long does it take to apply for EOI.
> 
> I am making 60 points under electronics engineer without any state nomination, also would like to know how are the chances of being invited.
> 
> I am new here so all comments are welcome.
> 
> Thank you.


It takes only a few minutes to submit your Expression of Interest (EOI), and there is no need to upload any documents. Based on the latest available published results for the invitation round held on March 9th, the current waiting time for people with 60 points is 20 days.

You can follow the updates on this DIBP page under "Invitation Rounds"
SkillSelect


----------



## Datolite

realwizard said:


> Hi! Your earlier visa is supposed to be superseded, no further action is required. I suppose you can make sure your 189 is valid by checking it online though VEVO Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)
> 
> And no, your 189 visa does not bind you to work at all.


Thanks, Wizard, I couldn't find ANYTHING that said about being bound to the profession or not though.

It's strange because I've gotten in as an Engineering Technologist, but what if I applied for a job as an Accountant? Confusing. :confused2:


----------



## naveenarja

nsiramsetty said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I received my grant today from GSM Adelaide. Lodged on 26th Jan..189.261313.Will update the timelines in some time.




Congratulations buddy...

All the very best ....


----------



## ibm.wazzy

kllee1983 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just got my grant yesterday on 30 Mar. And my 1st entry requirement is 13th April!!
> Why i was only given 2 weeks to make 1st entry?
> 
> Quite a shock once i read it.
> 
> Anyone having the same situation?
> 
> Thanks.


Hello Kllee, 
You must be critically required in Australia as such they have given only two weeks. Jokes apart. Can you share your timeline and also the code you have applied for.


----------



## Datolite

ibm.wazzy said:


> Hello Kllee,
> You must be critically required in Australia as such they have given only two weeks. Jokes apart. Can you share your timeline and also the code you have applied for.


I don't seem to have a 1st Entry Requirement (well before Jan 2017...)??


----------



## marli15

Datolite said:


> I don't seem to have a 1st Entry Requirement (well before Jan 2017...)??


That's strange. It should be at the top part of your grant notice or in myVEVO.


----------



## BAT7722

*Post EOI things to do?*

Hi Guys

I have submitted my EOI today in ANZSCO code 221112. I want to know if there's anything I can do before I get an invite that would reduce my time for lodging visa application. Can anyone please advise me? Can we do our medicals and police clearance certificate done by then?
Also once you are granted a visa, how many weeks/months do the DIBP give you for your first entry in Australia?


----------



## Datolite

marli15 said:


> That's strange. It should be at the top part of your grant notice or in myVEVO.


Must Make First Entry to

Australia Before

25 January 2017

I guess?


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

nsiramsetty said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally I received my grant today from GSM Adelaide. Lodged on 26th Jan..189.261313.Will update the timelines in some time.


Congratulations 👍


----------



## Mkanth

*Pretty Basic questions, Try to join EOI submited forum*

Pretty Basic questions, Try to join EOI submitting or submitted forum. You will get more help.

To answer short, it will take 6 to 10 weeks to get EOI for 60 pointers. To answer the second question; If you have 60, you are eligible and will be invited. All the Best!



ps01 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have submitted all my documents to my consultant and waiting for him to apply to the EOI, i would like to know how long does it take to apply for EOI.
> 
> I am making 60 points under electronics engineer without any state nomination, also would like to know how are the chances of being invited.
> 
> I am new here so all comments are welcome.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Datolite

Mkanth said:


> Pretty Basic questions, Try to join EOI submitting or submitted forum. You will get more help.
> 
> To answer short, it will take 6 to 10 weeks to get EOI for 60 pointers. To answer the second question; If you have 60, you are eligible and will be invited. All the Best!


I got my EOI on the second invitation round that my EOI was active for and I had 60 points.

There's no exact science.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

ps01 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have submitted all my documents to my consultant and waiting for him to apply to the EOI, i would like to know how long does it take to apply for EOI.
> 
> I am making 60 points under electronics engineer without any state nomination, also would like to know how are the chances of being invited.
> 
> I am new here so all comments are welcome.
> 
> Thank you.


You can visit the below url to check the status. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/9-march-2016-round-results

Here you will get updates about till which month Invitation has been send.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

I was just going thorough the tracker.
everyone who lodged between 28th of Feb and 07th of Mar have either received a CO contact or Grant.

I was surprised to see i am left behind.. 
i lodged on 2nd Mar, no CO contact as yet.


the wait is on..:juggle:


----------



## kawal_547

shawnchristophervaz said:


> I was just going thorough the tracker.
> everyone who lodged between 28th of Feb and 07th of Mar have either received a CO contact or Grant.
> 
> I was surprised to see i am left behind..
> i lodged on 2nd Mar, no CO contact as yet.
> 
> the wait is on..:juggle:


Count me in except the CO contact


----------



## realwizard

Datolite said:


> Thanks, Wizard, I couldn't find ANYTHING that said about being bound to the profession or not though.
> 
> It's strange because I've gotten in as an Engineering Technologist, but what if I applied for a job as an Accountant? Confusing. :confused2:


I'm guessing the point of the skill assessment is to make sure that you have skills which Australia requires and that you will be able to find a job. If you manage to fill a job vacancy in another profession, there's no harm in that to the economy. The market forces will ultimately decide on the best application of your skills.


----------



## realwizard

BAT7722 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have submitted my EOI today in ANZSCO code 221112. I want to know if there's anything I can do before I get an invite that would reduce my time for lodging visa application. Can anyone please advise me? Can we do our medicals and police clearance certificate done by then?
> Also once you are granted a visa, how many weeks/months do the DIBP give you for your first entry in Australia?


How many points do you have? The current minimum for accountants is 70 points.
SkillSelect 9 March 2016 Round Results

If you have at least 70 points, you can make sure you have all the required documents ready, including recent police certificate(s)
Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist
and get started with your health examinations
My health declarations


----------



## RSK1976

I logged 26 feb.and in same state


----------



## amandeep2208

Visa status is Assessment in Progress - What does this means ? How much time can i expect for grant in this status?


----------



## kawal_547

amandeep2208 said:


> Visa status is Assessment in Progress - What does this means ? How much time can i expect for grant in this status?


It means that CO has taken ur case and working on it.

If you are able to check the status Assessment in Progress, it shows the meaning of the status below it.

Grant time is not predicted.

Can be a moment as early as tomorrow morning.

A week

A month.

Anything.

All the best.


----------



## anoop_vn

shawnchristophervaz said:


> I was just going thorough the tracker.
> everyone who lodged between 28th of Feb and 07th of Mar have either received a CO contact or Grant.
> 
> I was surprised to see i am left behind..
> i lodged on 2nd Mar, no CO contact as yet.
> 
> 
> the wait is on..:juggle:


Hi, 
There are quite a few from december.


----------



## ausilover

Hi,
CO contacted me today and asked for form 80, pcc, medical. Should I provide form 1221 as well?


----------



## vikaschandra

ausilover said:


> Hi,
> CO contacted me today and asked for form 80, pcc, medical. Should I provide form 1221 as well?


You can Use PDF Professional verison or Foxit Editor or PDF Filler. 

Use the date format aa DD-MMM-YYYY it should work


----------



## Abhi6060

Hi Friends,

I lodged my visa application on March 8, but still waiting for CO to be assigned. Is it still good to go considering the no of holidays?
Cuz I have seen people getting COs in 14 to 18 days. Should I worry?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bharathi039

ausilover said:


> Hi,
> CO contacted me today and asked for form 80, pcc, medical. Should I provide form 1221 as well?


 You better provide it.. you never know if other CO could come back and ask for it. So, it's better to upload 1221 as well. By the way, 1221 is much simpler compared to 80, so it is better to spend 10 more minutes rather than having a second CO contact..!!


----------



## ranjoo

*evidence of relationship*

What documents to attach for evidence of relationship...

i have opened a new joint account with wife after CO contacted
2 lic health insurance policy 
some online bills from amazon and flipkart in my wife name to our present address...
loads of photos 
flight tickets one for goa and 1 for shiridi
some more bills

any affidavit that we should prepare ???

please help


----------



## conjoinme

Marriage Certificate



ranjoo said:


> What documents to attach for evidence of relationship...
> 
> i have opened a new joint account with wife after CO contacted
> 2 lic health insurance policy
> some online bills from amazon and flipkart in my wife name to our present address...
> loads of photos
> flight tickets one for goa and 1 for shiridi
> some more bills
> 
> any affidavit that we should prepare ???
> 
> please help


----------



## ranjoo

yes marriage certificate has already been submitted....

any idea abt affidavits ...what format has to be prepared


----------



## chln.murthy

nsiramsetty said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally I received my grant today from GSM Adelaide. Lodged on 26th Jan..189.261313.Will update the timelines in some time.


Congratulations  Wish us good luck ..


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Dont worry.. you are within the stipulated time frame.

I applied on 02-mar-2016.. still no progress..

You should receive some progress by a week or two,





Abhi6060 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I lodged my visa application on March 8, but still waiting for CO to be assigned. Is it still good to go considering the no of holidays?
> Cuz I have seen people getting COs in 14 to 18 days. Should I worry?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## overuchan

I'm wondering if a certified copy of MSA outcome letter is needed. They sent it to me via email so shouldn't the COs be able to check them via Engineers Australia website or something like that?


----------



## 7Kryptonite

Abhi6060 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I lodged my visa application on March 8, but still waiting for CO to be assigned. Is it still good to go considering the no of holidays?
> Cuz I have seen people getting COs in 14 to 18 days. Should I worry?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Abhi there is nothing to worry. If you see earlier threads here, you will know that it really doesn't matter if CO assigns or contacts. If lucky you might get direct grant. If someone gets CO assigned or contacts them doesn't mean their application is stronger than yours. Bottom line is that you have been invited, you have uploaded all the documents and is genuine and hence just wait patiently you will have your grant any time soon. Just be patient and optimistic. All the best.


----------



## deepti639

I actually am still to get hold of the process, but someone suggested that I need to get the entire set of my career documents notarized also. Would that be a problem since I recently entered Aus.


----------



## conjoinme

deepti639 said:


> I actually am still to get hold of the process, but someone suggested that I need to get the entire set of my career documents notarized also. Would that be a problem since I recently entered Aus.


Hi Deepti,

That shouldn't be a problem. You can visit any JP and get the docs certified. You can search the forum for ACS assessment thread (assuming you into IT) or skillselect website to get the complete picture.

Cheers


----------



## jamis

I lodged 1 day after you, 9th March.. uploaded everything medical/pcc/form80/form1221 etc.. Yes as you said by looking at CO assignment and grant trend during last few weeks, by now we should get some news about CO allocation. 
I think with the Easter holidays and due to the strike, the process is bit slow now it seems. 
However, nothing can be predicted with their processing. Also we might get the direct grant within next few days, weeks or it could be within next few months 
lets wait and see.. ray2:



Abhi6060 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I lodged my visa application on March 8, but still waiting for CO to be assigned. Is it still good to go considering the no of holidays?
> Cuz I have seen people getting COs in 14 to 18 days. Should I worry?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Victor_Aus

Any grants today 

Any grant's in recently for 261312. I may be wrong but i think grant for Software Engineers / Developers is also pro-rated Just like EOI Invite....

I am just making guess... Experienced ppl please share your views...


----------



## Rizwan125

Any grant from Brisbane Team

Its almost 8 weeks CO Contact and still Status is same 
'Assessment In Progress'

i am onshore applicant (Mechanical Engineer)

When can i expect Grant??


Regards

Rizwan


----------



## simon.ghosh

Victor_Aus said:


> Any grants today
> 
> Any grant's in recently for 261312. I may be wrong but i think grant for Software Engineers / Developers is also pro-rated Just like EOI Invite....
> 
> I am just making guess... Experienced ppl please share your views...


Tracker is showing one grant from Adelaide team today. Once again a 5 month old is cleared.

Praying April brings the golden email to all long pending cases :amen:


----------



## AA007

overuchan said:


> I'm wondering if a certified copy of MSA outcome letter is needed. They sent it to me via email so shouldn't the COs be able to check them via Engineers Australia website or something like that?


Not needed
They will verify directly form EA.


----------



## overuchan

AA007 said:


> Not needed
> They will verify directly form EA.


Yeah that's what I thought too. My 485 CO requested it even though I do have it uploaded. :/ 

Just a bit worried my 189 CO will ask for the same thing, further delaying my process.


----------



## Bushra Zahra

I never knew this wait is so...............


----------



## immigrant82

Hi Jamis,

What was your bachelors degree for which 4 years were deducted?



jamis said:


> I lodged 1 day after you, 9th March.. uploaded everything medical/pcc/form80/form1221 etc.. Yes as you said by looking at CO assignment and grant trend during last few weeks, by now we should get some news about CO allocation.
> I think with the Easter holidays and due to the strike, the process is bit slow now it seems.
> However, nothing can be predicted with their processing. Also we might get the direct grant within next few days, weeks or it could be within next few months
> lets wait and see.. ray2:


----------



## jamis

It was a BSc Engineering Degree in Electrical Engineering. I think its not closely related to ICT field, but I had more than 25% of ICT content. Therefore seems they have assessed it as an ICT major degree but 4 years from my total experience deducted. 



immigrant82 said:


> Hi Jamis,
> 
> What was your bachelors degree for which 4 years were deducted?


----------



## immigrant82

Thanks Jamis,

mine is almost same as of yours bachelor of technology in electrical engineering. planning to submit for ACS evaluation. If they deduct four years i will get 5 points else zero in case of 6 years 



jamis said:


> It was a BSc Engineering Degree in Electrical Engineering. I think its not closely related to ICT field, but I had more than 25% of ICT content. Therefore seems they have assessed it as an ICT major degree but 4 years from my total experience deducted.


----------



## Learn

There are 2 grants for last year october.
Still nothing for applications lodged in feb2016 
Worried


----------



## jamis

I haven't seen instances where ACS deduct 6 years. may be rarely when ones degree has no ICT content at all. 
Luckily I had some ICT working experience while I was studying. I worked part time around 20 - 30 hours/week as a Software Engineer for around 3 years while studying. So I've included them while submitting application to ACS. Then those experience were deducted and still I was able to claim 10 points for remaining 5 years of experience. 



immigrant82 said:


> Thanks Jamis,
> 
> mine is almost same as of yours bachelor of technology in electrical engineering. planning to submit for ACS evaluation. If they deduct four years i will get 5 points else zero in case of 6 years


----------



## MimoMKF

Hi,

Anyone get CO contact or visa gran from GSM Brisbane?


----------



## badboy0711

Learn said:


> There are 2 grants for last year october.
> Still nothing for applications lodged in feb2016
> Worried


My friend got the grant yesterday.. he is not in the forum. he is a Jan 2016 applicant.


----------



## pavanbl

I got my grant today. Phew!!! finally.


----------



## ravikiran7070

pavanbl said:


> I got my grant today. Phew!!! finally.


Congrats man and good luck for your new
Life 👍


----------



## jamis

Congrats... 
Is it a direct grant? No CO contact?


pavanbl said:


> I got my grant today. Phew!!! finally.


----------



## Abhi6060

7Kryptonite said:


> Abhi6060 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> I lodged my visa application on March 8, but still waiting for CO to be assigned. Is it still good to go considering the no of holidays?
> Cuz I have seen people getting COs in 14 to 18 days. Should I worry?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Abhi there is nothing to worry. If you see earlier threads here, you will know that it really doesn't matter if CO assigns or contacts. If lucky you might get direct grant. If someone gets CO assigned or contacts them doesn't mean their application is stronger than yours. Bottom line is that you have been invited, you have uploaded all the documents and is genuine and hence just wait patiently you will have your grant any time soon. Just be patient and optimistic. All the best.
Click to expand...

Thanks 7krypt....


----------



## birju_aussie

MimoMKF said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone get CO contact or visa gran from GSM Brisbane?


I lodged visa on 6th Feb and CO officer from gsm brisbane contacted me on 24th feb asking for additional docs (form 80 + PCC)


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

pavanbl said:


> I got my grant today. Phew!!! finally.


Congrats Pavan!! My timelines are very similar to you, with only difference being - I am offshore candidate. 

Was yours a Direct Grant? 

Thanks!


----------



## vikaschandra

pavanbl said:


> I got my grant today. Phew!!! finally.


Congratulations Pavan.


----------



## alexdegzy

Congrats


----------



## naveenarja

pavanbl said:


> I got my grant today. Phew!!! finally.




Congrats Pavan

Can you please share your points and time lines 
In mobile app, we are not able to see TH signatures


----------



## jschopra

*Congrats*



pavanbl said:


> I got my grant today. Phew!!! finally.


Heartiest congratulations to you.

I applied 2 days after you. Here is hoping that I get the grant 2 days after you


----------



## BAT7722

realwizard said:


> How many points do you have? The current minimum for accountants is 70 points.
> SkillSelect 9 March 2016 Round Results
> 
> If you have at least 70 points, you can make sure you have all the required documents ready, including recent police certificate(s)
> Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist
> and get started with your health examinations
> My health declarations


Hi
I have 65 points as of now without opting for state nomination. I could not see that option anywhere while lodging my EOI & hence did not select it :noidea:
What is it with this ever changing minimum scores? I mean officially the score is 60 points, right? But since they are getting a large number of people with 70 points hence they are sending invites to them instead of less than 70 points holders, right?
Because I guess the January rounds closed at 65 points.


Also what is it with people having 2 different dates for skilled independent and skilled nominated EOIs? Can we file two separate EOIs at the same time? Shall I do it now? The thing is, I do not want to get stuck with a single state for 2 years. My friend who moved an year ago is still struggling to find a permanent job in NSW. So I want to keep my options open


----------



## T Thareja

Does IELTS validity has an impact on IED?


----------



## andreyx108b

T Thareja said:


> Does IELTS validity has an impact on IED?


No!


----------



## joshuapaul

thanks for creating the thread, i am willing to apply for visa next year, i am a student of 11th after 12th i am thinking to apply for study visa, what you guys can suggest me ?



Twilio WooCommerce SMS PLugin | Woo SMS | Woo SMS Notification


----------



## wasim.yousaf

BAT7722 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have submitted my EOI today in ANZSCO code 221112. I want to know if there's anything I can do before I get an invite that would reduce my time for lodging visa application. Can anyone please advise me? Can we do our medicals and police clearance certificate done by then?
> Also once you are granted a visa, how many weeks/months do the DIBP give you for your first entry in Australia?



you cant do medical but can get PCC but no need to do that also. collect your all supporting documents before invitation


share your point breakdown plz


----------



## dhruv_sahai

*Wait is killing me !*

Hi everyone,

Just dropped in to thanks everyone in this forum.
I have been following this forum since 2014 and I am really thankful to all the people who constantly shared the knowledge they have that is really helping many others.

I was able to successfully lodge my visa on *21 Feb-16* with the help of this forum.

CO was assigned on *1st March-16 * and asked for PCC Medicals and Form-80. Provided him with all the documents on *15-March-16*. Status on IMMI Account is " *"Assessment in Progress"* since then. I know that CO is assigned to me very quick, but not heard back from him since providing him with all the requested documents.

The wait is now killing me every end of the Australian working hour. Waiting desperately for the golden mail.



Regards
DS


----------



## ravikiran7070

dhruv_sahai said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just dropped in to thanks everyone in this forum.
> I have been following this forum since 2014 and I am really thankful to all the people who constantly shared the knowledge they have that is really helping many others.
> 
> I was able to successfully lodge my visa on *21 Feb-16* with the help of this forum.
> 
> CO was assigned on *1st March-16 * and asked for PCC Medicals and Form-80. Provided him with all the documents on *15-March-16*. Status on IMMI Account is " *"Assessment in Progress"* since then. I know that CO is assigned to me very quick, but not heard back from him since providing him with all the requested documents.
> 
> The wait is now killing me every end of the Australian working hour. Waiting desperately for the golden mail.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> DS


Same mate. CO asked me my singapore and india pcc on 17th. I uploaded on 26th. No response yet. Rememer there are people even before us in the queue. Patience is the only way &#55357;&#56842;.. Stay positive!


----------



## wasim.yousaf

hi all........

any one got the grant grant recently from Pakistan??????

send me visitor message plz...


----------



## wasim.yousaf

Hi guys

any one applied visa for 233111>??


----------



## panna

ranjoo said:


> What documents to attach for evidence of relationship...
> 
> i have opened a new joint account with wife after CO contacted
> 2 lic health insurance policy
> some online bills from amazon and flipkart in my wife name to our present address...
> loads of photos
> flight tickets one for goa and 1 for shiridi
> some more bills
> 
> any affidavit that we should prepare ???
> 
> please help


Your weeding invitation card & photos of your weeding should do.


----------



## dhruv_sahai

ravikiran7070 said:


> Same mate. CO asked me my singapore and india pcc on 17th. I uploaded on 26th. No response yet. Rememer there are people even before us in the queue. Patience is the only way ��.. Stay positive!


Yes Ravi, 

I quiet well understand that there is a backlog to clear, and by the trend it feels like they don't want to move on to the next financial year with more than a quarter of backlog. Hoping them to clear it fast and process our applications.

Good luck bro !
Keep in touch


Regards
DS


----------



## ibm.wazzy

pavanbl said:


> I got my grant today. Phew!!! finally.


Congrats... Finally you received the Golden email... :second:


----------



## ibm.wazzy

ranjoo said:


> What documents to attach for evidence of relationship...
> 
> i have opened a new joint account with wife after CO contacted
> 2 lic health insurance policy
> some online bills from amazon and flipkart in my wife name to our present address...
> loads of photos
> flight tickets one for goa and 1 for shiridi
> some more bills
> 
> any affidavit that we should prepare ???
> 
> please help



Marriage Certificate and if possible Marriage photo and present family photo should be enough. 
You can also send them the Marriage invitation Card. 

But do check with others too...


----------



## Phoenix2135

Hello seniors ,

I lodged my visa application on 23/02/2016 and uploaded all docs including Form -80 & 1221 by 05/03.

It has been 40 days since then status on my Immi account is "Application Recived"

Is my application in normal process ?

Shall I call DIBP to commence my case ,since already 40 days have passed from the lodgement ?


----------



## jairichi

BAT7722 said:


> Hi
> I have 65 points as of now without opting for state nomination. I could not see that option anywhere while lodging my EOI & hence did not select it :noidea:
> What is it with this ever changing minimum scores? I mean officially the score is 60 points, right? But since they are getting a large number of people with 70 points hence they are sending invites to them instead of less than 70 points holders, right?
> Because I guess the January rounds closed at 65 points.
> 
> The minimum points needed to be eligible is 60. Applicants with higher points and based on EOI date will get invitation within that round ceiling for that particular occupation. Mere possession of the minimum points will not suffice
> 
> 
> Also what is it with people having 2 different dates for skilled independent and skilled nominated EOIs? Can we file two separate EOIs at the same time? Shall I do it now? The thing is, I do not want to get stuck with a single state for 2 years. My friend who moved an year ago is still struggling to find a permanent job in NSW. So I want to keep my options open


Yes, you can create two EOIs separately. One for 189 visa and another for 190 visa. If you have both under one EOI and if you get an invitation based on 190 visa then you will not get an invitation for 189.


----------



## theskyisalive

..another week goes by, the wait continues...may next week bring good luck to all those waiting!


----------



## ibm.wazzy

Phoenix2135 said:


> Hello seniors ,
> 
> I lodged my visa application on 23/02/2016 and uploaded all docs including Form -80 & 1221 by 05/03.
> 
> It has been 40 days since then status on my Immi account is "Application Recived"
> 
> Is my application in normal process ?
> 
> Shall I call DIBP to commence my case ,since already 40 days have passed from the lodgement ?


Dear Phonix

Just relaxed... Its 40 days only. We have people waiting from months. If you go throw yesterdays post, you will find, Visa was granted to Oct. Even i have lodge in Feb. Just waiting for the email. 
If you call DIBP, you wont get any relevant answer. 

Hope for best and just wait. 
:juggle:


----------



## Phoenix2135

ibm.wazzy said:


> Dear Phonix
> 
> Just relaxed... Its 40 days only. We have people waiting from months. If you go throw yesterdays post, you will find, Visa was granted to Oct. Even i have lodge in Feb. Just waiting for the email.
> If you call DIBP, you wont get any relevant answer.
> 
> Hope for best and just wait.
> :juggle:


Hi IBM ,

Thanks for reply ' but I concern is CO allocation only.

I think DIBP has not even touch my application yet as it still shows "Application received" !


----------



## newbie65

Phoenix2135 said:


> Hi IBM ,
> 
> Thanks for reply ' but I concern is CO allocation only.
> 
> I think DIBP has not even touch my application yet as it still shows "Application received" !


There are many people in the same boat as yourself. Some who have logged months before you. 

Have a look on myimmitracker.com 

It will give you an idea of some other people's waiting times in comparison to your own. The more people who contact DIPB the longer the wait for everyone else as they respond to everyone's enquiries. 

Of course I am as anxious as yourself for news of my visa, but your only 40 days in.... be patient.  & good luck to getting news soon!


----------



## realwizard

wasim.yousaf said:


> you cant do medical but can get PCC but no need to do that also. collect your all supporting documents before invitation


Why not? You can do it by submitting My Health Declarations via ImmiAccount. Have a read of the section _Health process steps for clients who have not yet lodged a visa application_. Arranging a health examination


----------



## realwizard

BAT7722 said:


> Hi
> I have 65 points as of now without opting for state nomination. I could not see that option anywhere while lodging my EOI & hence did not select it :noidea:
> What is it with this ever changing minimum scores? I mean officially the score is 60 points, right? But since they are getting a large number of people with 70 points hence they are sending invites to them instead of less than 70 points holders, right?
> Because I guess the January rounds closed at 65 points.


Your understanding in correct. The general minimum score is 60 points, but there is a quota for each occupation. If too many applications are received for an occupation, DIBP allocates the remaining quota among the remaining months in the financial year. The result is that there are enough places only for EOIs with higher points. The dip to 65 points was because fewer EOIs with 70,75,80,85+ points were submitted during the relevant period.



BAT7722 said:


> Also what is it with people having 2 different dates for skilled independent and skilled nominated EOIs? Can we file two separate EOIs at the same time? Shall I do it now? The thing is, I do not want to get stuck with a single state for 2 years. My friend who moved an year ago is still struggling to find a permanent job in NSW. So I want to keep my options open


My understanding is that the 2-year requirement is more of a moral obligation. If you arrive, genuinely try to secure employment and are unsuccessful (do keep records), there is nothing preventing you from applying for jobs outside of the sponsoring state. You should probably inform the state that nominated you, though.
I haven't applied for the 190 visa myself, so I don't know the details.

Seeing how the 70-point requirement is unlikely to decrease this year (and even if it does, there is a huge backlog of 65-point applications), you may want to consider the 190 visa anyway. There have also been rumors that Accounting professions may be dropped from SOL in July (I emphasise these are rumors).


----------



## realwizard

Phoenix2135 said:


> Hi IBM ,
> 
> Thanks for reply ' but I concern is CO allocation only.
> 
> I think DIBP has not even touch my application yet as it still shows "Application received" !


My applications status also says "Application received" since the date I applied even though I have also received a CO allocation letter. The status doesn't mean much, really.


----------



## Vakymy

Abhi6060 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I lodged my visa application on March 8, but still waiting for CO to be assigned. Is it still good to go considering the no of holidays?
> Cuz I have seen people getting COs in 14 to 18 days. Should I worry?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Same here. Lodged on the 9th March and still 'Application Received" Status.
Front loaded everything, just trying to locate some of my payslips.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

Vakymy said:


> Same here. Lodged on the 9th March and still 'Application Received" Status.
> Front loaded everything, just trying to locate some of my payslips.


You guys are one month back than me... Lodge on Feb 11, since then waiting... Status show Application in Progress. 
The Wait kill than any thing else... Even the IELTS was easy in front of this waiting period.


----------



## Vakymy

ibm.wazzy said:


> You guys are one month back than me... Lodge on Feb 11, since then waiting... Status show Application in Progress.
> The Wait kill than any thing else... Even the IELTS was easy in front of this waiting period.



I agree the wait is a killer....Let's all pray and stay positive.
We'll all have a reunion one day in Aussie, look back and laugh about the anxiety.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

Vakymy said:


> I agree the wait is a killer....Let's all pray and stay positive.
> We'll all have a reunion one day in Aussie, look back and laugh about the anxiety.



 Seriously I agree... We should do that...

Lets pray that First week of April brings some good news for all of us and ends this nail-biting period.


----------



## kevin_acct

Hey guys. Just a post to share some of my worries. I know everyone is desperately waiting their grants. I pray to God that everyone get their grant soon. 
GSM Brisbane works like Indian Government offices, too slow. CO contacted me on 22 Feb and asked docs which I provided on 24th Feb. On 22nd March I got verification call. I gave all the information what I filled in my Form 80 but in practicality it was not or it could not be the 100% or perfect. I missed some points but overall it was quite okay. Now its been close to 2 weeks. I am afraid about the outcome of my visa application. 

Does anyone know that after verification how much average time they take to clear the case?


----------



## ibm.wazzy

kevin_acct said:


> Hey guys. Just a post to share some of my worries. I know everyone is desperately waiting their grants. I pray to God that everyone get their grant soon.
> GSM Brisbane works like Indian Government offices, too slow. CO contacted me on 22 Feb and asked docs which I provided on 24th Feb. On 22nd March I got verification call. I gave all the information what I filled in my Form 80 but in practicality it was not or it could not be the 100% or perfect. I missed some points but overall it was quite okay. Now its been close to 2 weeks. I am afraid about the outcome of my visa application.
> 
> Does anyone know that after verification how much average time they take to clear the case?


Did they ask the details mention in Form 80 or your employment history. I heard they call when they cannot do employment verification. Just curious to be prepared if i get a call.. (hopefully not). :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Lodged on 02-Mar-2016..
Waiting.. !!!!!!!!:fingerscrossed:



Vakymy said:


> Same here. Lodged on the 9th March and still 'Application Received" Status.
> Front loaded everything, just trying to locate some of my payslips.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Lucky U.. your application is in progress.

My status is - Application received
lodged on 02-Mar-16

The wait is a 




ibm.wazzy said:


> You guys are one month back than me... Lodge on Feb 11, since then waiting... Status show Application in Progress.
> The Wait kill than any thing else... Even the IELTS was easy in front of this waiting period.


----------



## kevin_acct

ibm.wazzy said:


> kevin_acct said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys. Just a post to share some of my worries. I know everyone is desperately waiting their grants. I pray to God that everyone get their grant soon.
> GSM Brisbane works like Indian Government offices, too slow. CO contacted me on 22 Feb and asked docs which I provided on 24th Feb. On 22nd March I got verification call. I gave all the information what I filled in my Form 80 but in practicality it was not or it could not be the 100% or perfect. I missed some points but overall it was quite okay. Now its been close to 2 weeks. I am afraid about the outcome of my visa application.
> 
> Does anyone know that after verification how much average time they take to clear the case?
> 
> 
> 
> Did they ask the details mention in Form 80 or your employment history. I heard they call when they cannot do employment verification. Just curious to be prepared if i get a call.. (hopefully not).
Click to expand...

They asked for everything. My employment my studies my foreign trips etc etc.


----------



## agni_karunad

*Rohan_auz*

Hi All

Have lodged my visa, on 5th Mar 2016, 

Co allocated on 19th and asks for, PCC and form80.

uploaded on 29th march, and hoping to get my visa 

======================================
Full details

Occu-261312
ACS Result: 01/10/15
PTE-A- 02/02/16
PTE Result: 03/02/16(Positive 65+ in all )
EOI lodged on 4th feb 2016, 189 with 65 points
Invited- 17 Feb 2016
VISA Lodge- 05-03-16
CO Assigned-19-03-16
Additional Info requested- Form 80- PCC and medicals-19/03/16.
Additional Docs- Uploaded-29/03/16
IMMI Status: Assessment in Progress
GRANT- ?


----------



## amandeep2208

dhruv_sahai said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just dropped in to thanks everyone in this forum.
> I have been following this forum since 2014 and I am really thankful to all the people who constantly shared the knowledge they have that is really helping many others.
> 
> I was able to successfully lodge my visa on *21 Feb-16* with the help of this forum.
> 
> CO was assigned on *1st March-16 * and asked for PCC Medicals and Form-80. Provided him with all the documents on *15-March-16*. Status on IMMI Account is " *"Assessment in Progress"* since then. I know that CO is assigned to me very quick, but not heard back from him since providing him with all the requested documents.
> 
> The wait is now killing me every end of the Australian working hour. Waiting desperately for the golden mail.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> DS


Both of us are on same boat....by the way which GSM? adelaide or brisbane?


----------



## Abhi6060

Vakymy said:


> Abhi6060 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> I lodged my visa application on March 8, but still waiting for CO to be assigned. Is it still good to go considering the no of holidays?
> Cuz I have seen people getting COs in 14 to 18 days. Should I worry?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. Lodged on the 9th March and still 'Application Received" Status.
> Front loaded everything, just trying to locate some of my payslips.
Click to expand...

Hey vaky,,,
Let me know whenever you get CO.


----------



## Tatty teddy

ranjoo said:


> What documents to attach for evidence of relationship...
> 
> i have opened a new joint account with wife after CO contacted
> 2 lic health insurance policy
> some online bills from amazon and flipkart in my wife name to our present address...
> loads of photos
> flight tickets one for goa and 1 for shiridi
> some more bills
> 
> any affidavit that we should prepare ???
> 
> please help


Same was asked from my husband. We provided
1. Lease agreement for the house under the names of both of us
2. Dual family health cover details
3. Photos and screen shots of us from FB, uploaded by other people over the time.


----------



## BAT7722

realwizard said:


> My understanding is that the 2-year requirement is more of a moral obligation. If you arrive, genuinely try to secure employment and are unsuccessful (do keep records), there is nothing preventing you from applying for jobs outside of the sponsoring state. You should probably inform the state that nominated you, though.
> I haven't applied for the 190 visa myself, so I don't know the details.
> 
> Seeing how the 70-point requirement is unlikely to decrease this year (and even if it does, there is a huge backlog of 65-point applications), you may want to consider the 190 visa anyway. There have also been rumors that Accounting professions may be dropped from SOL in July (I emphasise these are rumors).


Thanks man. I have submitted a fresh EOI for skilled nomination visa giving me 70 points. We do it by selecting the SUBMIT AN EOI option at Skillselect, right? I mean should I have modified my EOI with 65 points to add the nominated visa 190 option as well? 

Saw your timelines, can you pls tell if there was any specific reason of you moving to Adelaide?


----------



## vikaschandra

kevin_acct said:


> Hey guys. Just a post to share some of my worries. I know everyone is desperately waiting their grants. I pray to God that everyone get their grant soon.
> GSM Brisbane works like Indian Government offices, too slow. CO contacted me on 22 Feb and asked docs which I provided on 24th Feb. On 22nd March I got verification call. I gave all the information what I filled in my Form 80 but in practicality it was not or it could not be the 100% or perfect. I missed some points but overall it was quite okay. Now its been close to 2 weeks. I am afraid about the outcome of my visa application.
> 
> Does anyone know that after verification how much average time they take to clear the case?


After Verification some have got it within 3 weeks or less but their are instances wherein applicants have gone through verification even the Hr dept. received verification calls/email but have not received the grants yet. 
One of our applicants has had verification call, personal visit and had all gone well for him yet he is waiting since June 2015. So cannot say for sure on how much time it would take. 

Well just pray that it happens soon for you. Best wishes with your application.


----------



## realwizard

BAT7722 said:


> Thanks man. I have submitted a fresh EOI for skilled nomination visa giving me 70 points. We do it by selecting the SUBMIT AN EOI option at Skillselect, right? I mean should I have modified my EOI with 65 points to add the nominated visa 190 option as well?
> 
> Saw your timelines, can you pls tell if there was any specific reason of you moving to Adelaide?


The page on SkillSelect reads as if we were expected to submit only one EOI with all visa categories we are interested in, however I did not find an explicit prohibition to have more than one active EOI anywhere on DIBP website.

What I'm saying in my signature is that my case officer is from GSM Adelaide team. I'm not actually going to Adelaide (although maybe I should pay him a visit?).


----------



## agni_karunad

*Still waiting for PR*

Hi All

Have lodged my visa, on 5th Mar 2016, 

Co allocated on 19th and asks for, PCC and form80.

uploaded on 29th march, and hoping to get my visa 

======================================
Full details

Occu-261312
ACS Result: 01/10/15
PTE-A- 02/02/16
PTE Result: 03/02/16(Positive 65+ in all )
EOI lodged on 4th feb 2016, 189 with 65 points
Invited- 17 Feb 2016
VISA Lodge- 05-03-16
CO Assigned-19-03-16
Additional Info requested- Form 80- PCC and medicals-19/03/16.
Additional Docs- Uploaded-29/03/16
IMMI Status: Assessment in Progress


----------



## sarbjass

dhruv_sahai said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just dropped in to thanks everyone in this forum.
> I have been following this forum since 2014 and I am really thankful to all the people who constantly shared the knowledge they have that is really helping many others.
> 
> I was able to successfully lodge my visa on *21 Feb-16* with the help of this forum.
> 
> CO was assigned on *1st March-16 * and asked for PCC Medicals and Form-80. Provided him with all the documents on *15-March-16*. Status on IMMI Account is " *"Assessment in Progress"* since then. I know that CO is assigned to me very quick, but not heard back from him since providing him with all the requested documents.
> 
> The wait is now killing me every end of the Australian working hour. Waiting desperately for the golden mail.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> DS



Hello friend ,

I am also on the same boat. Moreover our anzsco code is also same. i.e 263111
I have also lodged my visa on 19 feb 16 and co contacted on 2nd march 16 and I have submitted the req docs on 15 march 16. After that status is assessment in progress.

I do understand the wait kills to everyone. I always check my email account even if I woke up at night suddenly.


----------



## suresh1981

*Visa Grant Query - Civil Engineer*

Hi,

Visa Lodge - 02.12.2015

Case Office Allotted - 15.12.2015

Request for Information including medical & PCC - 15.12.2015

Information Provided - 08.01.2016

Request for More Information - 15.02.2016

Additional Information Provided - 02.03.2016

Status - Assessment in Progress.

Can someone please suggest on my case? Has Anyone from Civil Engineering profession granted visa recently?

Your comments will be highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## suresh1981

*Visa Grant Query - Civil Engineer*

Hi,

Visa Lodge - 02.12.2015

Case Officer Allotted - 15.12.2015

Request for Information including medical & PCC - 15.12.2015

Information Provided - 08.01.2016

Request for More Information (Kid's Translated Birth Certificate & Passport Notarization) - 15.02.2016

Additional Information Provided - 02.03.2016

Status - Assessment in Progress.

Can someone please suggest on my case? Has Anyone from Civil Engineering profession granted visa recently?

Your comments will be highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

suresh1981 said:


> Hi, Visa Lodge - 02.12.2015 Case Officer Allotted - 15.12.2015 Request for Information including medical & PCC - 15.12.2015 Information Provided - 08.01.2016 Request for More Information (Kid's Translated Birth Certificate & Passport Notarization) - 15.02.2016 Additional Information Provided - 02.03.2016 Status - Assessment in Progress. Can someone please suggest on my case? Has Anyone from Civil Engineering profession granted visa recently? Your comments will be highly appreciated. Thanks


It does not depend on occupation, but you can check on the tracker.


----------



## kawal_547

sarbjass said:


> Hello friend ,
> 
> I am also on the same boat. Moreover our anzsco code is also same. i.e 263111
> I have also lodged my visa on 19 feb 16 and co contacted on 2nd march 16 and I have submitted the req docs on 15 march 16. After that status is assessment in progress.
> 
> I do understand the wait kills to everyone. I always check my email account even if I woke up at night suddenly.


Same here too. Same Code. 263111.

Lodged in 4 Feb...CO allocation on 27 Feb...

Docs submitted once.

CO(different one) contacted again yday....

For some additional info.

Yet to provide.


----------



## sarbjass

kawal_547 said:


> Same here too. Same Code. 263111.
> 
> Lodged in 4 Feb...CO allocation on 27 Feb...
> 
> Docs submitted once.
> 
> CO(different one) contacted again yday....
> 
> For some additional info.
> 
> Yet to provide.


Hello friend,

what documents were requested at second time by co?


----------



## kawal_547

sarbjass said:


> Hello friend,
> 
> what documents were requested at second time by co?


My wife is a primary applicant.

He has asked about my work details as my agent has shown me not working in past 10 years(don't know why).....so she asked as how I have occupied my time and my income/exp.

So will be furnishing that I guess.


----------



## Siddhant

*CO contact - but no documents requested.*

Hi 

i got a mail from GSM Brisbane today with the title - IMMI assessment commencement. 
however i could not find any request in the attachment regarding documents required by them. i have front loaded everything - does that mean it is just an intimation for CO allotment and nothing is expected from me at the moment ?

:confused2:


----------



## kawal_547

Siddhant said:


> Hi
> 
> i got a mail from GSM Brisbane today with the title - IMMI assessment commencement.
> however i could not find any request in the attachment regarding documents required by them. i have front loaded everything - does that mean it is just an intimation for CO allotment and nothing is expected from me at the moment ?
> 
> :confused2:


Just an intimation as the mail suggests.

IMMI Assessment Commencement, means processing on your case has started.

Since you have front loaded all the required docs....then hopefully if they are fine with those docs....you should be on the way to grant, but no time frame is linked to this.

Can be any moment, any minute...any hour...
Any day...any week....

All the best


----------



## Robi.bd

When I can expect next movement?


----------



## sushendesai

Does Skilled profession makes any difference in visa process time. My trade code is 351311 only 100 invites are given till date.


----------



## Attique

kevin_acct said:


> They asked for everything. My employment my studies my foreign trips etc etc.


See my timeline. My employment verification was done directly through my employer and it has been around 16 days now. Still no update ... IMMI account says "Assessment in Progress".

No one can give you the exact duration it takes for grant after employment verification but in light of my case and various others i referred through this forum is it will take around 3-4 weeks after employment verification.

Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Attique

Hi,

I have lodged my 189 application on 10th Jan 2016 and now it has been around 3 months. What i am thinking is to call the DIBP on 10th April (exactly after 3 months duration).

What you guys suggest... should i wait more..

please see my time line for all the detail


----------



## Attique

pavanbl said:


> I got my grant today. Phew!!! finally.


Congrats man!!

You have done the hard miles.

Hope you get the success you deserve in down under.


Dont know when i will receive this lucky email:juggle:


----------



## realwizard

Attique said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my 189 application on 10th Jan 2016 and now it has been around 3 months. What i am thinking is to call the DIBP on 10th April (exactly after 3 months duration).
> 
> What you guys suggest... should i wait more..
> 
> please see my time line for all the detail


I would call them on April 11th because 10th is Sunday.


----------



## Attique

realwizard said:


> I would call them on April 11th because 10th is Sunday.


Yup of course.

Thanks, can you please inform me from where i can get the phone number ??

Should i call the number of the letter head?


----------



## BAT7722

Attique said:


> Yup of course.
> 
> Thanks, can you please inform me from where i can get the phone number ??
> 
> Should i call the number of the letter head?



Hey can you please help with PCC from Pakistan? How do we get it done ?
Do we need to take any documents to the police station? & how many days do they get us the certificate in


----------



## shafiq2k

Hi 

I lodged my application on March 2016 and I am waiting for CO to be assigned. Please add me to this thread. 

Thanks
Shafiq


----------



## Attique

Attique said:


> you need to take two passport size photos
> 
> your cnic, domicile, father cnic to the police station. They have a standard format for the PCC
> 
> But overall it will take 2 weeks to get this done and its not very complex thing just the above docs and you will get it easily


Of course, provided that there is no criminal record against your name.

if your name gets a clean chit then it will take around 2 weeks


----------



## isaiasfritsch

Hello All,

Lodged my VISA on 02/04. This question may have been asked a million times but I couldn't find a trustful source...

I can see there is a List of attachments and these all must be obligatory (if applicable), however, many are stating to upload a series of documents that are not clearly specified there (just in the "Attach more documents" list, which is huge).
So, which documents I REALLY should upload? I'm trying to make a list of them all.
(To clarify, my spouse is also included)

Thanks!

Best,


----------



## Mithung

isaiasfritsch said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Lodged my VISA on 02/04. This question may have been asked a million times but I couldn't find a trustful source...
> So, which documents I REALLY should upload? I'm trying to make a list of them all.
> (To clarify, my spouse is also included)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Best,


I hope this helps.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sa-here-my-list-documents-submitted-visa.html


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Exactly one month since i lodged my visa..


Waiting.....:fingerscrossed::juggle:


----------



## Ashish_2574

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Exactly one month since i lodged my visa..
> 
> Waiting.....:fingerscrossed::juggle:


One month for me too. First CO contact for PCC and medicals. Will be providing all these in coming week.


----------



## Abhi6060

Hey Shawn
Let me know when you get a CO assigned to your application.


----------



## Abhi6060

Ashish_2574 said:


> shawnchristophervaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly one month since i lodged my visa..
> 
> Waiting.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One month for me too. First CO contact for PCC and medicals. Will be providing all these in coming week.
Click to expand...

Hey Ashish,
When were you contacted by CO?
Or after how many days was he/she assigned?


----------



## realwizard

isaiasfritsch said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Lodged my VISA on 02/04. This question may have been asked a million times but I couldn't find a trustful source...
> 
> I can see there is a List of attachments and these all must be obligatory (if applicable), however, many are stating to upload a series of documents that are not clearly specified there (just in the "Attach more documents" list, which is huge).
> So, which documents I REALLY should upload? I'm trying to make a list of them all.
> (To clarify, my spouse is also included)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Best,


Here's the official list from DIBP for something trustworthy
Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist

Most applicants are also required to submit form 80 for primary applicant and form 80 or form 1221 for the spouse.


----------



## overuchan

I got my grant yesterday! I guess I was lucky. Good luck with your application everyone 

263311 Telecomms Engineer (189)
PTE W/S/R/L 90
Total Points: 65
07.02.2016 189 Invitation
16.02.2016 Applied for 485 (BVA)
16.03.2016 Applied for 189 (BVC)
16.03.2016 Documents uploaded 
22.03.2016 Medical 
29.03.2016 Form 80 uploaded
01.03.2016 Form 1221 uploaded 
02.04.2016 Granted :second:


----------



## Ashish_2574

Abhi6060 said:


> Hey Ashish,
> When were you contacted by CO?
> Or after how many days was he/she assigned?


Hi Abhi,

CO contact was 22nd March. I lodged my visa on 3rd March.

Regards


----------



## andreyx108b

overuchan said:


> I got my grant yesterday! I guess I was lucky. Good luck with your application everyone  263311 Telecomms Engineer (189) PTE W/S/R/L 90 Total Points: 65 07.02.2016 189 Invitation 16.02.2016 Applied for 485 (BVA) 16.03.2016 Applied for 189 (BVC) 16.03.2016 Documents uploaded 22.03.2016 Medical 29.03.2016 Form 80 uploaded 01.03.2016 Form 1221 uploaded 02.04.2016 Granted :second:


Congratulations.


----------



## vikaschandra

overuchan said:


> I got my grant yesterday! I guess I was lucky. Good luck with your application everyone
> 
> 263311 Telecomms Engineer (189)
> PTE W/S/R/L 90
> Total Points: 65
> 07.02.2016 189 Invitation
> 16.02.2016 Applied for 485 (BVA)
> 16.03.2016 Applied for 189 (BVC)
> 16.03.2016 Documents uploaded
> 22.03.2016 Medical
> 29.03.2016 Form 80 uploaded
> 01.03.2016 Form 1221 uploaded
> 02.04.2016 Granted :second:


Congratulations


----------



## friezo

overuchan said:


> I got my grant yesterday! I guess I was lucky. Good luck with your application everyone
> 
> 263311 Telecomms Engineer (189)
> PTE W/S/R/L 90
> Total Points: 65
> 07.02.2016 189 Invitation
> 16.02.2016 Applied for 485 (BVA)
> 16.03.2016 Applied for 189 (BVC)
> 16.03.2016 Documents uploaded
> 22.03.2016 Medical
> 29.03.2016 Form 80 uploaded
> 01.03.2016 Form 1221 uploaded
> 02.04.2016 Granted :second:


Congrats. 2nd april is saturday . Surprise , do they send grant in non working days ???

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## theskyisalive

friezo said:


> Congrats. 2nd april is saturday . Surprise , do they send grant in non working days ???
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


It seems they work on Sat, we have seen quite a few grants on Sat in past too!


----------



## vikaschandra

friezo said:


> Congrats. 2nd april is saturday . Surprise , do they send grant in non working days ???
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Yes DIBP officials do work on saturdays as well especially as the backlog is piling up and they need to clear it up


----------



## rahulnair

*Wait goes on!*

Will complete the SLA of 90 day wait in another 9 days!


----------



## andreyx108b

rahulnair said:


> Will complete the SLA of 90 day wait in another 9 days!


You may well get a grant this week


----------



## dakshch

andreyx108b said:


> You may well get a grant this week




120 days here mate


----------



## ravikiran7070

dakshch said:


> 120 days here mate


120 days  ??? Damn man..


----------



## naveenarja

overuchan said:


> I got my grant yesterday! I guess I was lucky. Good luck with your application everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 263311 Telecomms Engineer (189)
> 
> PTE W/S/R/L 90
> 
> Total Points: 65
> 
> 07.02.2016 189 Invitation
> 
> 16.02.2016 Applied for 485 (BVA)
> 
> 16.03.2016 Applied for 189 (BVC)
> 
> 16.03.2016 Documents uploaded
> 
> 22.03.2016 Medical
> 
> 29.03.2016 Form 80 uploaded
> 
> 01.03.2016 Form 1221 uploaded
> 
> 02.04.2016 Granted :second:




Many congratulations .... That's really quick and awesome ...

Have a great career and life ahead


----------



## rahulnair

andreyx108b said:


> You may well get a grant this week


I don't know who you are, I don't know where you; if what you say comes true - I will find you and I will treat you (be it Germany or Australia)!!! #TakenTheMovie #Inspired


----------



## rahulnair

dakshch said:


> 120 days here mate


Hopefully there's good news waiting for you tomorrow! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dakshch

Thanks for the good wishes brother


----------



## Attique

overuchan said:


> I got my grant yesterday! I guess I was lucky. Good luck with your application everyone
> 
> 263311 Telecomms Engineer (189)
> PTE W/S/R/L 90
> Total Points: 65
> 07.02.2016 189 Invitation
> 16.02.2016 Applied for 485 (BVA)
> 16.03.2016 Applied for 189 (BVC)
> 16.03.2016 Documents uploaded
> 22.03.2016 Medical
> 29.03.2016 Form 80 uploaded
> 01.03.2016 Form 1221 uploaded
> 02.04.2016 Granted :second:



Congrats ... i have almost the same timeline ... still waiting for this golden email.

Best of luck to all others waiting


----------



## Attique

andreyx108b said:


> You may well get a grant this week


My case is almost the same. Hopefully i will have my dream come true this week :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Tata1983

rcintra said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been following the immitracker and this tread for a while and, for what I've seen, most people are contacted by the CO in an average of 14 to 21 days from lodgement.
> 
> In my case, do you believe it would be reasonable to hope for a DIRECT GRANT? I haven't heard from the CO yet and I'm starting to become really anxious...
> 
> Civil Engineer 233211 - 65 points (Age 30 + Skills 15 + Experience 10 + English 10)
> EOI sent on 24/02/16
> Invitation 09/03/16
> Visa Lodged 16/03/16 (uploaded docs and translations, form 80 and 1221 and PCC)
> Medical uploaded 19/03/16
> 
> It seems that the COs are now starting to check processes lodged the week before I lodged mine


Same timelines... I too have not heard from CO yet. Hoping for direct grant as you.


----------



## ravisth7

Still waiting for an invitation. Submitted EOI on 23/03/2016 for Skilled Independent SC-189 Visa. 
Fingers crossed to receive an invitation in the 1st round of April hopefully.

Regards,
Ravi

Skilled Independent Visa-SS 189 | Industrial Engineer - 233511 | PTE: L-70, R-68, W-73, S-78 (Proficient)| EA CDR with - Fast Track - Outcome Positive: 5/Feb/2016 | Relevant Skill Assessment Positive: 23/Mar/2016 | EOI Submitted: 65 points (23/Mar/2016) | Invitation: ?


----------



## naveenarja

Tata1983 said:


> Same timelines... I too have not heard from CO yet. Hoping for direct grant as you.




My time lines are also very similar ... But filed VISA on 13th March (after getting invitation on 9th March).... NO CO contact either ... Fingers crossed (status is showing as application received only since then)... The only change observed is in health evidence section where they updated that medical results reached )


----------



## ravisth7

Best of Luck mate :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jasmin FR

conjoinme said:


> Marriage Certificate



You need to visit Nadra office to get a relationship paper.
Also before visiting Nadra office must take with you original Nikkha namma.


----------



## Siddhant

Tata1983 said:


> Same timelines... I too have not heard from CO yet. Hoping for direct grant as you.


actually i filed later than you guys and CO allocation happened yesterday - i believe there is no specific order to things.


----------



## agni_karunad

overuchan said:


> I got my grant yesterday! I guess I was lucky. Good luck with your application everyone
> 
> 263311 Telecomms Engineer (189)
> PTE W/S/R/L 90
> Total Points: 65
> 07.02.2016 189 Invitation
> 16.02.2016 Applied for 485 (BVA)
> 16.03.2016 Applied for 189 (BVC)
> 16.03.2016 Documents uploaded
> 22.03.2016 Medical
> 29.03.2016 Form 80 uploaded
> 01.03.2016 Form 1221 uploaded
> 02.04.2016 Granted :second:


Congrats


----------



## jamis

Yes, cannot clearly identify any pattern. Depends on individual case. I lodged 9th March, no news yet.

However, If applicant is not claiming points for employment, co allocation and grants are faster it seems.



Siddhant said:


> actually i filed later than you guys and CO allocation happened yesterday - i believe there is no specific order to things.


----------



## agni_karunad

ravisth7 said:


> Still waiting for an invitation. Submitted EOI on 23/03/2016 for Skilled Independent SC-189 Visa.
> Fingers crossed to receive an invitation in the 1st round of April hopefully.
> 
> Regards,
> Ravi
> 
> Skilled Independent Visa-SS 189 | Industrial Engineer - 233511 | PTE: L-70, R-68, W-73, S-78 (Proficient)| EA CDR with - Fast Track - Outcome Positive: 5/Feb/2016 | Relevant Skill Assessment Positive: 23/Mar/2016 | EOI Submitted: 65 points (23/Mar/2016) | Invitation: ?



You should get the invite


----------



## agni_karunad

friezo said:


> Congrats. 2nd april is saturday . Surprise , do they send grant in non working days ???
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk



Yes my CO contacted for more doc on 19th Mar, on Saturday.


----------



## ravisth7

Hello guys,

When you get an invitation, do you receive an email or you just have to login to Skillselect to get a notification about your invitation???

Thanks in advance.


----------



## agni_karunad

*Why we need to log into immitracker*

What is the advantage signing to http://myimmitracker.com ?


----------



## Tata1983

naveenarja said:


> My time lines are also very similar ... But filed VISA on 13th March (after getting invitation on 9th March).... NO CO contact either ... Fingers crossed (status is showing as application received only since then)... The only change observed is in health evidence section where they updated that medical results reached )


What status tells that medical results reached? Is that below or something else?

"Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required 

All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person’s visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."


----------



## kawal_547

Tata1983 said:


> What status tells that medical results reached? Is that below or something else?
> 
> "Health requirement &#150; health clearance provided &#150; no action required
> 
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person&#146;s visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."


It usually means that Medicals are Cleared.

All the best for further steps.


----------



## Tata1983

Siddhant said:


> actually i filed later than you guys and CO allocation happened yesterday - i believe there is no specific order to things.


Did CO ask for additional documents? or you just received an email notification that allotment has happened?


----------



## Tata1983

ravisth7 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> When you get an invitation, do you receive an email or you just have to login to Skillselect to get a notification about your invitation???
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You will receive an email.


----------



## ravisth7

By signing into www.myimmitracker.com you'll get to know the status of other applicants around the world. By those data, one can estimate the no. of days that one can receive MSA outcome, EOI invitation, CO contact days n Visa grant days. You can try it once if you've not yet registered.


----------



## agni_karunad

ravisth7 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> When you get an invitation, do you receive an email or you just have to login to Skillselect to get a notification about your invitation???
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You receive a mail to your registered mail.


----------



## naveenarja

Tata1983 said:


> What status tells that medical results reached? Is that below or something else?
> 
> 
> 
> "Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
> 
> 
> 
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person’s visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."




Yes, the same and it can be treated as our Medicals are cleared by the Panel doctors.

Not sure whether all of us can see a status Change in application until we get CO assigned or until we get the grant.

Any idea for you?


----------



## agni_karunad

Tata1983 said:


> What status tells that medical results reached? Is that below or something else?
> 
> "Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
> 
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person’s visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."


Check in the immigration account, 
under --> View health assesment, if it is uploaded it says "Health clearance provided – no action required
(xxxxxxxx).


----------



## Tata1983

naveenarja said:


> Yes, the same and it can be treated as our Medicals are cleared by the Panel doctors.
> 
> Not sure whether all of us can see a status Change in application until we get CO assigned or until we get the grant.
> 
> Any idea for you?


I have seen people getting direct grant without seeing CO allotment email. It all depends on case to case again.

Let us hope we receive direct grant email.


----------



## Siddhant

Tata1983 said:


> Did CO ask for additional documents? or you just received an email notification that allotment has happened?


only notification, i had front loaded all documents.


----------



## SunnyJ

I have question pertaining to age for points, 

I am turning 39 years in December this year hence 25 age points are valid for me till 39+ i.e till Dec-16. Or till Dec 2017, when I turn 40? 

Also should the visa be completely granted before this age factor or is this age validity till invitation only?

Please help?


----------



## Tata1983

SunnyJ said:


> I have question pertaining to age for points,
> 
> I am turning 39 years in December this year hence 25 age points are valid for me till 39+ i.e till Dec-16. Or till Dec 2017, when I turn 40?
> 
> Also should the visa be completely granted before this age factor or is this age validity till invitation only?
> 
> Please help?


You get 25 points till Dec 2017. Day of lodging visa application is the point considered for calculating points.


----------



## alexdegzy

The age factor is only relevant prior to invitation .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suresh1981

*Visa Grant Query*



andreyx108b said:


> It does not depend on occupation, but you can check on the tracker.


Hi,

I was asked to submit the additional information(My kid's translated birth certificate & Passport notarization) from case officer on 15.02.2016. I uploaded those documents on 02.03.2016. But, till now the status shows that Assessment in Progress. Below are the complete details.


Skilled Independent - 189
233211: Civil Engineer

02.12.2015 : Visa Lodge
15.12.2015 : Case Officer Allotted
15.12.2015 : Requested Medicals/form 80
08.01.2016 : All documents uploaded
15.02.2016 : Request for More Information (Kid's Translated Birth Certificate & Passport Notarization)
02.03.2016 : Additional Information Provided

Status - Assessment in Progress.

Can someone please suggest on my case like how to track and possible time frame may take further?


----------



## vikaschandra

ravisth7 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> When you get an invitation, do you receive an email or you just have to login to Skillselect to get a notification about your invitation???
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You will receive an email Ravi. 

Follow this thread for updates and tracking

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ons-eagerly-awaiting-april-2016-round-19.html


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Lucky you..

its good that you have some progress with your application.. mine is a stand still..





Ashish_2574 said:


> One month for me too. First CO contact for PCC and medicals. Will be providing all these in coming week.


----------



## vikaschandra

agni_karunad said:


> What is the advantage signing to http://myimmitracker.com ?


Myimmitracker has live data of all the applicants who have lodged eoi, received invite to lodge for visa, grant details etc. the tracker gives you complete picture of what you can expect next as all the stats are based on the feess by the applicants. 

Go through it and you will get the feel of what to expect


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Sure buddy...

You can also track my progress on the tracker..
i have uploaded all info..





Abhi6060 said:


> Hey Shawn
> Let me know when you get a CO assigned to your application.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

You really r lucky,
Only a handful of people get their grants on a Sat..



overuchan said:


> I got my grant yesterday! I guess I was lucky. Good luck with your application everyone
> 
> 263311 Telecomms Engineer (189)
> PTE W/S/R/L 90
> Total Points: 65
> 07.02.2016 189 Invitation
> 16.02.2016 Applied for 485 (BVA)
> 16.03.2016 Applied for 189 (BVC)
> 16.03.2016 Documents uploaded
> 22.03.2016 Medical
> 29.03.2016 Form 80 uploaded
> 01.03.2016 Form 1221 uploaded
> 02.04.2016 Granted :second:


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Its pretty impressive information...

you can track status of visa applicants for 189 190 and partner visa.
also EOI progress n etc..

give it a try



agni_karunad said:


> What is the advantage signing to http://myimmitracker.com ?


----------



## sol79

Hi all,
Please add me to your tracker. My signature isn't being updated for some reason.

04/11/2015 - ACS Application
04/11/2015 - PTE Academic Test
05/11/2015 - PTE Scores (90, 90, 90, 88): 20 points
09/11/2015 - ACS +ve Assessment (Qualification - 10 Experience - 10) - Review filed the same day with additional documents.
10/11/2015 - EOI Filed (189 - 65 pts and 190 - 70 pts)
12/11/2015 - ACS +ve Review (Qualification - 15 Experience 15)
12/11/2015 - EOI updated (189 - 75 pts)
23/11/2015 - Invited.
Dec 2015 to Feb 2016 - PCCs (India, UK), passport renewal and medicals. Invitation expired and new invitation received in March 2016.
30/03/2016 - Visa lodged with all documents (including Forms 80/1221, PCCs and Medicals for self and spouse).

Cheers,
S


----------



## cnqanh

Hi all,

I am applying for visa 189. 
I got work experience assessment with VETASSES last year, April 2015 and received positive outcome with recognised 4 years experience. This month April 2016, I get 1 more year work experience at the same job, same company, same responsibilities. 
So can I claim 5 years work experience or I have to go through reassessment? 

Any got similar experience and advise me please? 
Thanks in advance so much.


----------



## rc4aus

Visa Application filed today


----------



## GusbusZA

Hey guys!

Any people that lodged in January 2016 still waiting for a grant?


----------



## sol79

GusbusZA said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Any people that lodged in January 2016 still waiting for a grant?


Quite a few. Check this thread: 
There's no fixed rule. I've seen many posts by people who've filed in Dec/Jan who are still waiting. I've also seen posts from people who filed in March and received a grant.

I guess it depends on the complexity of your case, COs workload, etc.

I guess the best thing to do is just relax and wait it out


----------



## chln.murthy

GusbusZA said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Any people that lodged in January 2016 still waiting for a grant?


Me ..See my Timeline


----------



## Rizwan125

Waiting Since 22-01-2016 :juggle::juggle::juggle:


My timeline as
Mechanical Engineer (Onshore)
Visa Applied 21-01-2016
CO Contact 02-02-2016
Australian PCC 11-02-2016
Grant??????

Regards


----------



## Thorax

Got my grant today! :whoo:

Grant and first first contact was from GSM Adelaide. No employment verification call as far as i know. Probably because i uploaded payslips, tax documents etc. 

A big thanks to everyone in this forum for all the clarifications and for giving me confidence to apply without an agent. :yo:

Time for lane:


----------



## vikaschandra

Thorax said:


> Got my grant today! :whoo:
> 
> Grant and first first contact was from GSM Adelaide. No employment verification call as far as i know. Probably because i uploaded payslips, tax documents etc.
> 
> A big thanks to everyone in this forum for all the clarifications and for giving me confidence to apply without an agent. :yo:
> 
> Time for lane:


Wonderful news Thorax. Congratulations and best wishes for your future endeavors.


----------



## rahulnair

Thorax said:


> Got my grant today! :whoo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grant and first first contact was from GSM Adelaide. No employment verification call as far as i know. Probably because i uploaded payslips, tax documents etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A big thanks to everyone in this forum for all the clarifications and for giving me confidence to apply without an agent. :yo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for lane:




Congrats and all the very best!


----------



## rahulnair

Rizwan125 said:


> Waiting Since 22-01-2016 :juggle::juggle::juggle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My timeline as
> 
> 
> Mechanical Engineer (Onshore)
> 
> 
> Visa Applied 21-01-2016
> 
> 
> CO Contact 02-02-2016
> 
> 
> Australian PCC 11-02-2016
> 
> 
> Grant??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards




I'm waiting too... Timeline in signature!


----------



## Harsha_8604

Hi Friends,

Good afternoon! Hope you all are doing good.

I had my first CO contact today and they asked me for PCC (Ind, Aus) as mine were expired - as expected.

Secondly, she asked me for evidence of points claimed for employment(claimed 10 points for experience in Sydney) - For this, I have submitted the Offer letters, Payslips - few months, ATO tax assessment and my Super statements. I am not sure what else can i provide in support of this experience that I claimed. 

Thirdly, they didn't ask for any Form 80. Is it necessary that I upload it ? 

Can anyone help me with this please ?? 

Thank you!
H

Code : 261311, 75 points, Lodge : 10-march-2016, CO Contact : 04-Apr-16.


----------



## kawal_547

Harsha_8604 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Good afternoon! Hope you all are doing good.
> 
> I had my first CO contact today and they asked me for PCC (Ind, Aus) as mine were expired - as expected.
> 
> Secondly, she asked me for evidence of points claimed for employment(claimed 10 points for experience in Sydney) - For this, I have submitted the Offer letters, Payslips - few months, ATO tax assessment and my Super statements. I am not sure what else can i provide in support of this experience that I claimed.
> 
> Thirdly, they didn't ask for any Form 80. Is it necessary that I upload it ?
> 
> Can anyone help me with this please ??
> 
> Thank you!
> H
> 
> Code : 261311, 75 points, Lodge : 10-march-2016, CO Contact : 04-Apr-16.



Yes. Uploading for 80 is mandate now and advised on DIBP website for better n faster processing.

Upload your Form 80 and then lets see if CO asks for any in particular.

By the way, when CO asks for any docs they provide a checklist and also provide the explanation of check list.

Go through that once more and you will have a better clarity on your query.


----------



## chln.murthy

Thorax said:


> Got my grant today! :whoo:
> 
> Grant and first first contact was from GSM Adelaide. No employment verification call as far as i know. Probably because i uploaded payslips, tax documents etc.
> 
> A big thanks to everyone in this forum for all the clarifications and for giving me confidence to apply without an agent. :yo:
> 
> Time for lane:


Congratulations my friend and wish us good luck


----------



## conjoinme

Thorax said:


> Got my grant today! :whoo:
> 
> Grant and first first contact was from GSM Adelaide. No employment verification call as far as i know. Probably because i uploaded payslips, tax documents etc.
> 
> A big thanks to everyone in this forum for all the clarifications and for giving me confidence to apply without an agent. :yo:
> 
> Time for lane:


Congrats Thorax! Good Luck for future!
Seems you claimed partner points. Can you please share the documents you uploaded for spouse?
Also did you uploaed form 80 & 1221 for both of you?

Thanks in advance


----------



## amandeep2208

Thorax said:


> Got my grant today! :whoo:
> 
> Grant and first first contact was from GSM Adelaide. No employment verification call as far as i know. Probably because i uploaded payslips, tax documents etc.
> 
> A big thanks to everyone in this forum for all the clarifications and for giving me confidence to apply without an agent. :yo:
> 
> Time for lane:


Hey Congrats,

yours and mine timelines are almost same. Hopefully I get that soon.

Just to know did you provide Statutory Documents or Recommendation letters on company letter head. How much point did you claim for employment?


----------



## VP2016

Co allocated today.
Did not ask for any documents.
Visa application lodged on 09/03/2016


----------



## Thorax

vikaschandra said:


> Wonderful news Thorax. Congratulations and best wishes for your future endeavors.


Thanks Vikas!



rahulnair said:


> Congrats and all the very best!


Thanks Rahul. I hope you get your grant soon! 



chln.murthy said:


> Congratulations my friend and wish us good luck


Thanks buddy. You'll get your grant soon 



conjoinme said:


> Congrats Thorax! Good Luck for future!
> Seems you claimed partner points. Can you please share the documents you uploaded for spouse?
> Also did you uploaed form 80 & 1221 for both of you? Thanks in advance


Thanks! For partner points claim I uploaded SD, HR letter with joining date, current position etc, payslips, tax documents, IELTS result sheet and proof of relationship. 
I did upload Form 80 and 1221 for both of us. 



amandeep2208 said:


> Hey Congrats,
> yours and mine timelines are almost same. Hopefully I get that soon.
> Just to know did you provide Statutory Documents or Recommendation letters on company letter head. How much point did you claim for employment?


Thanks Amandeep! I hope so too  I provided SDs for me and Spouse and claimed 10 points for employment.


----------



## naveenarja

Hi Seniors...

Please be informed that I have lodged my application on 13th March and uploaded Medicals and PCC on 19th March; today received a mail from GSM Adelaide requesting for PCC.

I have already uploaded the PCC already with a gazed officer attestation on 19th March itself. 

Please advise on the way forward 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravikiran7070

naveenarja said:


> Hi Seniors...
> 
> Please be informed that I have lodged my application on 13th March and uploaded Medicals and PCC on 19th March; today received a mail from GSM Adelaide requesting for PCC.
> 
> I have already uploaded the PCC already with a gazed officer attestation on 19th March itself.
> 
> Please advise on the way forward
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Mate,

If it is india PCC it should be from the passport office i.e PSK.. They won't accept the PCC unless it's from the PSK.


----------



## naveenarja

ravikiran7070 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> 
> 
> If it is india PCC it should be from the passport office i.e PSK.. They won't accept the PCC unless it's from the PSK.




Yes, I took from passport office only


----------



## ravikiran7070

Thorax said:


> Got my grant today! :whoo:
> 
> Grant and first first contact was from GSM Adelaide. No employment verification call as far as i know. Probably because i uploaded payslips, tax documents etc.
> 
> A big thanks to everyone in this forum for all the clarifications and for giving me confidence to apply without an agent. :yo:
> 
> Time for lane:


Congrats mate.. Mine is similar to yours.. claimed only 5 points..uploaded payslips and for 16.. Hopeful to get the grant soon..

Good luck for your new life..:second:


----------



## GusbusZA

chln.murthy said:


> Me ..See my Timeline


Ah thanks! Here's hoping it comes through soon. Almost 3 months now 😥


----------



## GusbusZA

rahulnair said:


> I'm waiting too... Timeline in signature!


I see you also haven't had any contact from CO! Hopefully ours all comes through soon! 😀


----------



## naveenarja

Thorax said:


> Got my grant today! :whoo:
> 
> 
> 
> Grant and first first contact was from GSM Adelaide. No employment verification call as far as i know. Probably because i uploaded payslips, tax documents etc.
> 
> 
> 
> A big thanks to everyone in this forum for all the clarifications and for giving me confidence to apply without an agent. :yo:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for lane:




Congratulations ... May we have your time lines as the signature is not visible in mobile app..

Thanks in advance


----------



## reply2Chiku

Thanks Vikas. You are always helpful.


----------



## theskyisalive

suresh1981 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was asked to submit the additional information(My kid's translated birth certificate & Passport notarization) from case officer on 15.02.2016. I uploaded those documents on 02.03.2016. But, till now the status shows that Assessment in Progress. Below are the complete details.
> 
> 
> Skilled Independent - 189
> 233211: Civil Engineer
> 
> 02.12.2015 : Visa Lodge
> 15.12.2015 : Case Officer Allotted
> 15.12.2015 : Requested Medicals/form 80
> 08.01.2016 : All documents uploaded
> 15.02.2016 : Request for More Information (Kid's Translated Birth Certificate & Passport Notarization)
> 02.03.2016 : Additional Information Provided
> 
> Status - Assessment in Progress.
> 
> Can someone please suggest on my case like how to track and possible time frame may take further?


Possible time frame : 8-10 weeks after CO contact on an average , though you may get lucky and get your grant before that!


----------



## reply2Chiku

vikaschandra said:


> There are various ways of employent verification
> Calling and mailing the HR in case of COE of experience submitted provided by HR
> Calling and mailing HR and Manager in case of Stat Declaration signed by the manager on company letter head submitted
> Calling and mailing the manager in case of stat declaration prepared on plain paper with manager reference details added to the letter
> Personal visit by DIBP officials to applicants work place (Rare but cannot rule out the possibility)
> Calling the applicant directly by DIBP Officials + HR verification
> 
> These are possible scenarios. An applicant might not know at times if the verification goes directly to HR and the HR responds to DIBP but doesn't tell the applicant about the correspondence.


Thanks Vikas.You are always helpful.


----------



## Sivakumarganapathy

*applying 457 when 189 is in Progress*

Hi Friends,

I have my 189 in progress (assessment in progress for 5 weeks now), now my company is asking me to submit a 457 application. What are the consequences.

is it allowed to have 2 valid visas active for australia ?


----------



## theskyisalive

..started having that nightmare that my application is lost somewhere at the bottom of a dusty, very tall backlog pile of applications!


----------



## Sivakumarganapathy

*457 Visa when 189 in progress*

Hi Friends,

I have my 189 in Assessment in progress for 5 weeks now, my company asked me to apply for 457 visa now. What are the consequences ?

Does Australia allow to hold two active valid visa at one time ?


----------



## ravikiran7070

theskyisalive said:


> ..started having that nightmare that my application is lost somewhere at the bottom of a dusty, very tall backlog pile of applications!


No application is lost.. It's just the backlog..Hold on tight mate.. Grant should be on the way..


----------



## Bushra Zahra

theskyisalive said:


> ..started having that nightmare that my application is lost somewhere at the bottom of a dusty, very tall backlog pile of applications!


thats me these days


----------



## friezo

Sivakumarganapathy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have my 189 in progress (assessment in progress for 5 weeks now), now my company is asking me to submit a 457 application. What are the consequences.
> 
> is it allowed to have 2 valid visas active for australia ?


You can go ahead apply for 457 visa and make a note on that visa application that your 189 is in the final stage. Once you get ur 457 approved, you can continue to stay and work and wait for your 189 to be finalized. After u get ur PR grant u have to apply for bridging visa.

Other scenario, if your 189 is finalized before 457 , then ur 457 application becomes null and void and all application fee will not be reimbursed. 

You may try to contact the case officer and highlight your employment opportunities in Australia to speed up SC189 visa. One cannot hold two visa any time or under any circumstances


----------



## Prashant12

*Partner Points Query*

Hi

Can anyone confirm for Partner Points : Should both application apply for skill assessment under same category.

1. If Primary applicant is under Software engineer and secondary applicant under Computer networks , can they claim points ?
2. Does secondary applicant need to have any experience to claim partner points ?

Please confirm

Thanks
Prash


----------



## ArjunYadav15

Bridging visa for what? BV is granted when your current visa is about or already expired. 
I doubt he would need BV in this case. Once he gets PR, 457 becomes void.



friezo said:


> You can go ahead apply for 457 visa and make a note on that visa application that your 189 is in the final stage. Once you get ur 457 approved, you can continue to stay and work and wait for your 189 to be finalized. After u get ur PR grant u have to apply for bridging visa.
> 
> Other scenario, if your 189 is finalized before 457 , then ur 457 application becomes null and void and all application fee will not be reimbursed.
> 
> You may try to contact the case officer and highlight your employment opportunities in Australia to speed up SC189 visa. One cannot hold two visa any time or under any circumstances


----------



## marli15

Hi Prashant,

1. Both occupations must be on the same Skilled Occupation List (SOL) for 189 visa.

2. Yes, experience is needed. Partner must be in skilled employment for at least three but less than five years.



Prashant12 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone confirm for Partner Points : Should both application apply for skill assessment under same category.
> 
> 1. If Primary applicant is under Software engineer and secondary applicant under Computer networks , can they claim points ?
> 2. Does secondary applicant need to have any experience to claim partner points ?
> 
> Please confirm
> 
> Thanks
> Prash


----------



## dkmahajan

Hi,

My friend have recieved following reply..

He is applying under 189. He is BE in Mechanical with 12yrs of exp. As Analyst programmer.

-------from ACS

Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type. 
We would like to provide you the opportunity to change your application type to a Recognition of Prior Learning application (RPL).

To proceed with a RPL application, please complete the following actions: 

Action No: 1 - Please submit an additional payment of $200.00 AUD. 

* Credit Card - to pay online via credit card, please click here. 

* Direct Deposit - into the ACS account payable through an Australian nominated agent bank. (Please refer to the Cost and Charges for further information.)

When paying by transfer, please include your full name as the payment reference and provide a copy of the receipt by email quoting your reference number to - [email protected] 

Action No: 2 - Please complete an ACS Project Report Form. 

Please attach your completed ACS Recognition of Prior Learning Form in PDF file format to this email

------

He selected "Skill" as option when creating ACS application. What above message means? How does it works? What is the best step forward for him?


Regards,
Deepak


----------



## Aakash2012

Did anyone hear anything from CO brisbane ??


----------



## MimoMKF

Aakash2012 said:


> Did anyone hear anything from CO brisbane ??


No. 
i uploaded the required documents on March, 7 and did not hear back from them.


----------



## Bushra Zahra

why is it so slow.... not many happy posts.....


----------



## HappYness19

Aakash2012 said:


> Did anyone hear anything from CO brisbane ??


Pretty sure all COs have gone into sleep - I am waiting from 10th Feb in Melbourne.


----------



## ravikiran7070

dkmahajan said:


> Hi,
> 
> My friend have recieved following reply..
> 
> He is applying under 189. He is BE in Mechanical with 12yrs of exp. As Analyst programmer.
> 
> -------from ACS
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type.
> We would like to provide you the opportunity to change your application type to a Recognition of Prior Learning application (RPL).
> 
> To proceed with a RPL application, please complete the following actions:
> 
> Action No: 1 - Please submit an additional payment of $200.00 AUD.
> 
> * Credit Card - to pay online via credit card, please click here.
> 
> * Direct Deposit - into the ACS account payable through an Australian nominated agent bank. (Please refer to the Cost and Charges for further information.)
> 
> When paying by transfer, please include your full name as the payment reference and provide a copy of the receipt by email quoting your reference number to - [email protected]
> 
> Action No: 2 - Please complete an ACS Project Report Form.
> 
> Please attach your completed ACS Recognition of Prior Learning Form in PDF file format to this email
> 
> ------
> 
> He selected "Skill" as option when creating ACS application. What above message means? How does it works? What is the best step forward for him?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Deepak


I am a B.E(EEE) with 10 yrs exp.. When i submitted my docs to ACS, i did so with the RPL.. The RPL is nothing but a project report including your projects you have done.. Since Mechanical Engg is in no way related to software programming, ACS requires you to provide a RPL. Also Mechanical Engg is considered an ICT minor. They need to know what work has been done in the last 12 yrs for them to decide how many yrs of work ex they can consider. In my 10 yrs of work ex only 4 was considered as relevant for my 261313 software engineer occupation code. They chopped of 6 yrs of work ex.


----------



## friezo

ArjunYadav15 said:


> Bridging visa for what? BV is granted when your current visa is about or already expired.
> I doubt he would need BV in this case. Once he gets PR, 457 becomes void.


Yes, it was supposed to be "if u dont get ur pr grant"

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarbjass

Hello friends,

Till now there is no one from DIBP contact with my employer as I have confirmed. I have claimed 5 points for my exp. Is it necessary that DIBP would first do emp verification then only visa be granted?


----------



## badboy0711

sarbjass said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Till now there is no one from DIBP contact with my employer as I have confirmed. I have claimed 5 points for my exp. Is it necessary that DIBP would first do emp verification then only visa be granted?



I heard from this forum that they randomly pick the application for employment verification.


----------



## kevin_acct

It seems that GSM Brisbane has suspended its operations or their entire staff is on strike. No news from them. My case too is with that office and no response till yet.

Hope everyone get their golden email soon. God Bless.


----------



## ravikiran7070

badboy0711 said:


> I heard from this forum that they randomly pick the application for employment verification.


The higher the points claimed for employment the higher the chances for verification. Mostly people with 15 and 10(very few) have got verified.. Very few with 5 but ya it's very random.. My friend with 10 didn't get any verification done..Maybe they would have verified with the HR but for sure they didn't call his manager.


----------



## Thorax

naveenarja said:


> Congratulations ... May we have your time lines as the signature is not visible in mobile app..
> 
> Thanks in advance


Thanks Naveen. Here is my timeline. 

Software Engineer - ANZSCO-2631313
ACS Applied (Self, Spouse)- 20-Nov-2015.
ACS +ve Result Received (Self, Spouse)- 30-Nov-2015.
IELTS- 9-Jan-2016 - Overall 8
IELTS (Spouse) - 23-Jan-2016 - Overall 7
EOI 189(70) - 12-Feb-2016.
Invitation - 189 - 16-Feb-2016.
*Visa Lodgement - 18-Feb-2016*
Docs Upload - 29-Feb-2016
Medicals (Self, Spouse) - 29-Feb-2016
*CO Assigned - 29-Feb-2016 - Requested for PCC*
PCC Applied, Received (Self, Spouse) - 2-Mar-2016
*Grant - 4-Apr-2016*


----------



## jschopra

Thorax said:


> Thanks Naveen. Here is my timeline.
> 
> Software Engineer - ANZSCO-2631313
> ACS Applied (Self, Spouse)- 20-Nov-2015.
> ACS +ve Result Received (Self, Spouse)- 30-Nov-2015.
> IELTS- 9-Jan-2016 - Overall 8
> IELTS (Spouse) - 23-Jan-2016 - Overall 7
> EOI 189(70) - 12-Feb-2016.
> Invitation - 189 - 16-Feb-2016.
> *Visa Lodgement - 18-Feb-2016*
> Docs Upload - 29-Feb-2016
> Medicals (Self, Spouse) - 29-Feb-2016
> *CO Assigned - 29-Feb-2016 - Requested for PCC*
> PCC Applied, Received (Self, Spouse) - 2-Mar-2016
> *Grant - 4-Apr-2016*



You have waited a month for your grant. Guess that's the normal. 
We are a bunch of impatient people.

Congratulations and best of luck for future


----------



## Thorax

jschopra said:


> You have waited a month for your grant. Guess that's the normal.
> We are a bunch of impatient people.
> 
> Congratulations and best of luck for future


Thanks mate!. Yes, from what i've seen most cases get CO assigned in 2-3 weeks. If more documents are requested, the file is not looked at for 28 days and then its processed again.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

Thorax said:


> Thanks Naveen. Here is my timeline.
> 
> Software Engineer - ANZSCO-2631313
> ACS Applied (Self, Spouse)- 20-Nov-2015.
> ACS +ve Result Received (Self, Spouse)- 30-Nov-2015.
> IELTS- 9-Jan-2016 - Overall 8
> IELTS (Spouse) - 23-Jan-2016 - Overall 7
> EOI 189(70) - 12-Feb-2016.
> Invitation - 189 - 16-Feb-2016.
> *Visa Lodgement - 18-Feb-2016*
> Docs Upload - 29-Feb-2016
> Medicals (Self, Spouse) - 29-Feb-2016
> *CO Assigned - 29-Feb-2016 - Requested for PCC*
> PCC Applied, Received (Self, Spouse) - 2-Mar-2016
> *Grant - 4-Apr-2016*


Congratulations... My timeline is almost same as you...


----------



## ibm.wazzy

Thorax said:


> Got my grant today! :whoo:
> 
> Grant and first first contact was from GSM Adelaide. No employment verification call as far as i know. Probably because i uploaded payslips, tax documents etc.
> 
> A big thanks to everyone in this forum for all the clarifications and for giving me confidence to apply without an agent. :yo:
> 
> Time for lane:


Congratulations... My time line is almost similar as yours... :fingerscrossed: to expect the golden email soon.... 
Please God.... Please God...


----------



## ibm.wazzy

As per the thread, only one person is granted Visa Today. Can everybody check and update, so that we get an idea of grants granted today.


----------



## Unswer

I am really thrilled that my 189 visa grant letter suddenly dropped to me today. Thanks to those who helped me through any trivial problem and encouraged me to hold on until the end. I would like to list those guys who had ever inspired me a lot from this forum: Sandec, realwizard, abcmel, ozpunjabi, gaus, vinc, ali_a_bayoumi, IvS, AnTop, zebust, simbacai, Nostalgia Nut, andreyx108b, qasimkhan123, dwarasilareddy, tt2, Rania., walktheplank, andy_cool, hassanhaayat, sumaya, murtza4u, Ranadeeran, NESpring, ImmortalSeed, ozbound12, kaju, wolfskin, ScotDownUnder . I wish you all the best in the future. I am sorry if I forget to mention someone that had been connected with me in this thread.

Please see my timeline below for your reference.

18/12/2015: EOI submitted
08/01/2016: invited
08/01/2016: 189 Application lodged
15/01/2016: Health Examination Results Finalised
22/01/2016: CO allocation(IMMI Assessment Commence + Nothing required) 
10/02/2016: Contacted by skilled support officer to update Form 80 - Employment page only+ Resume + Explanations on the gap between the completion of undergraduate study and the commencement of postgraduate study
10/02/2016: Replied the skilled support team Email with updated Docs and uploaded them via ImmiAccount
04/04/2016: Visa Grant


----------



## jostnajonn09

Time for celebration 
Most awaited moment of my life has come 
Occupation :-landscape architect 
Anzsco code:-232112
Eoi invite :-08/01/2016
Lodge date:- 12/02/2016
Co contact ( for pcc and medicals):- 23/02/2016
Grant date :-4/4/2016
Thanks a lot for all the support 
Good luck everyone


----------



## ravikiran7070

Unswer said:


> I am really thrilled that my 189 visa grant letter suddenly dropped to me today. Thanks to those who helped me through any trivial problem and encouraged me to hold on until the end. I would like to list those guys who had ever inspired me a lot from this forum: Sandec, realwizard, abcmel, ozpunjabi, gaus, vinc, ali_a_bayoumi, IvS, AnTop, zebust, simbacai, Nostalgia Nut, andreyx108b, qasimkhan123, dwarasilareddy, tt2, Rania., walktheplank, andy_cool, hassanhaayat, sumaya, murtza4u, Ranadeeran, NESpring, ImmortalSeed, ozbound12, kaju, wolfskin, ScotDownUnder . I wish you all the best in the future. I am sorry if I forget to mention someone that had been connected with me in this thread.
> 
> Please see my timeline below for your reference.
> 
> 18/12/2015: EOI submitted
> 08/01/2016: invited
> 08/01/2016: 189 Application lodged
> 15/01/2016: Health Examination Results Finalised
> 22/01/2016: CO allocation(IMMI Assessment Commence + Nothing required)
> 10/02/2016: Contacted by skilled support officer to update Form 80 - Employment page only+ Resume + Explanations on the gap between the completion of undergraduate study and the commencement of postgraduate study
> 10/02/2016: Replied the skilled support team Email with updated Docs and uploaded them via ImmiAccount
> 04/04/2016: Visa Grant


Congrats mate.. Good luck for your new life!


----------



## ravikiran7070

jostnajonn09 said:


> Time for celebration
> Most awaited moment of my life has come
> Occupation :-landscape architect
> Anzsco code:-232112
> Eoi invite :-08/01/2016
> Lodge date:- 12/02/2016
> Co contact ( for pcc and medicals):- 23/02/2016
> Grant date :-4/4/2016
> Thanks a lot for all the support
> Good luck everyone


Congrats mate! Good news is pouring in..


----------



## rahulnair

GusbusZA said:


> I see you also haven't had any contact from CO! Hopefully ours all comes through soon! 😀




No contact... Zero... Zilch! Hoping it comes sooner rather than later


----------



## ibm.wazzy

jostnajonn09 said:


> Time for celebration
> Most awaited moment of my life has come
> Occupation :-landscape architect
> Anzsco code:-232112
> Eoi invite :-08/01/2016
> Lodge date:- 12/02/2016
> Co contact ( for pcc and medicals):- 23/02/2016
> Grant date :-4/4/2016
> Thanks a lot for all the support
> Good luck everyone


Congratulations... you must be on the seventh Sky... lane:
Can you let me know what is total point you have applied your visa. 

:second:


----------



## alexdegzy

jostnajonn09 said:


> Time for celebration
> Most awaited moment of my life has come
> Occupation :-landscape architect
> Anzsco code:-232112
> Eoi invite :-08/01/2016
> Lodge date:- 12/02/2016
> Co contact ( for pcc and medicals):- 23/02/2016
> Grant date :-4/4/2016
> Thanks a lot for all the support
> Good luck everyone




Congrats.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

Unswer said:


> I am really thrilled that my 189 visa grant letter suddenly dropped to me today. Thanks to those who helped me through any trivial problem and encouraged me to hold on until the end. I would like to list those guys who had ever inspired me a lot from this forum: Sandec, realwizard, abcmel, ozpunjabi, gaus, vinc, ali_a_bayoumi, IvS, AnTop, zebust, simbacai, Nostalgia Nut, andreyx108b, qasimkhan123, dwarasilareddy, tt2, Rania., walktheplank, andy_cool, hassanhaayat, sumaya, murtza4u, Ranadeeran, NESpring, ImmortalSeed, ozbound12, kaju, wolfskin, ScotDownUnder . I wish you all the best in the future. I am sorry if I forget to mention someone that had been connected with me in this thread.
> 
> Please see my timeline below for your reference.
> 
> 18/12/2015: EOI submitted
> 08/01/2016: invited
> 08/01/2016: 189 Application lodged
> 15/01/2016: Health Examination Results Finalised
> 22/01/2016: CO allocation(IMMI Assessment Commence + Nothing required)
> 10/02/2016: Contacted by skilled support officer to update Form 80 - Employment page only+ Resume + Explanations on the gap between the completion of undergraduate study and the commencement of postgraduate study
> 10/02/2016: Replied the skilled support team Email with updated Docs and uploaded them via ImmiAccount
> 04/04/2016: Visa Grant


Congratulations... Enjoy each moment of the day, for which we have been waiting to get over. 
Best of luck for the future.... lane:
Happy Visa ending process...


----------



## nishitgandhi

Unswer said:


> I am really thrilled that my 189 visa grant letter suddenly dropped to me today. Thanks to those who helped me through any trivial problem and encouraged me to hold on until the end. I would like to list those guys who had ever inspired me a lot from this forum: Sandec, realwizard, abcmel, ozpunjabi, gaus, vinc, ali_a_bayoumi, IvS, AnTop, zebust, simbacai, Nostalgia Nut, andreyx108b, qasimkhan123, dwarasilareddy, tt2, Rania., walktheplank, andy_cool, hassanhaayat, sumaya, murtza4u, Ranadeeran, NESpring, ImmortalSeed, ozbound12, kaju, wolfskin, ScotDownUnder . I wish you all the best in the future. I am sorry if I forget to mention someone that had been connected with me in this thread.
> 
> Please see my timeline below for your reference.
> 
> 18/12/2015: EOI submitted
> 08/01/2016: invited
> 08/01/2016: 189 Application lodged
> 15/01/2016: Health Examination Results Finalised
> 22/01/2016: CO allocation(IMMI Assessment Commence + Nothing required)
> 10/02/2016: Contacted by skilled support officer to update Form 80 - Employment page only+ Resume + Explanations on the gap between the completion of undergraduate study and the commencement of postgraduate study
> 10/02/2016: Replied the skilled support team Email with updated Docs and uploaded them via ImmiAccount
> 04/04/2016: Visa Grant


lane:lane:lane: Just book tickets and FLY..  Congrats Buddy


----------



## guru80

Unswer said:


> I am really thrilled that my 189 visa grant letter suddenly dropped to me today. Thanks to those who helped me through any trivial problem and encouraged me to hold on until the end. I would like to list those guys who had ever inspired me a lot from this forum: Sandec, realwizard, abcmel, ozpunjabi, gaus, vinc, ali_a_bayoumi, IvS, AnTop, zebust, simbacai, Nostalgia Nut, andreyx108b, qasimkhan123, dwarasilareddy, tt2, Rania., walktheplank, andy_cool, hassanhaayat, sumaya, murtza4u, Ranadeeran, NESpring, ImmortalSeed, ozbound12, kaju, wolfskin, ScotDownUnder . I wish you all the best in the future. I am sorry if I forget to mention someone that had been connected with me in this thread.
> 
> Please see my timeline below for your reference.
> 
> 18/12/2015: EOI submitted
> 08/01/2016: invited
> 08/01/2016: 189 Application lodged
> 15/01/2016: Health Examination Results Finalised
> 22/01/2016: CO allocation(IMMI Assessment Commence + Nothing required)
> 10/02/2016: Contacted by skilled support officer to update Form 80 - Employment page only+ Resume + Explanations on the gap between the completion of undergraduate study and the commencement of postgraduate study
> 10/02/2016: Replied the skilled support team Email with updated Docs and uploaded them via ImmiAccount
> 04/04/2016: Visa Grant


Congrats Unswer!!
Best of luck for future endeavor. My timelines are same as you. :fingerscrossed:
BTW with how many points, you had filed EOI.


----------



## dkmahajan

ravikiran7070 said:


> I am a B.E(EEE) with 10 yrs exp.. When i submitted my docs to ACS, i did so with the RPL.. The RPL is nothing but a project report including your projects you have done.. Since Mechanical Engg is in no way related to software programming, ACS requires you to provide a RPL. Also Mechanical Engg is considered an ICT minor. They need to know what work has been done in the last 12 yrs for them to decide how many yrs of work ex they can consider. In my 10 yrs of work ex only 4 was considered as relevant for my 261313 software engineer occupation code. They chopped of 6 yrs of work ex.


Hey thanks for your reply.

Will you please elaborate further. What kind of project he need to show. What will be consume consequences of he proved further as it is.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ibm.wazzy

ibm.wazzy said:


> As per the thread, only one person is granted Visa Today. Can everybody check and update, so that we get an idea of grants granted today.


As of now... We hear, 3 visa has been granted for today... Wish tomorrow we add some more numbers than today... and I pray mine one among those...


----------



## nishitgandhi

jostnajonn09 said:


> Time for celebration
> Most awaited moment of my life has come
> Occupation :-landscape architect
> Anzsco code:-232112
> Eoi invite :-08/01/2016
> Lodge date:- 12/02/2016
> Co contact ( for pcc and medicals):- 23/02/2016
> Grant date :-4/4/2016
> Thanks a lot for all the support
> Good luck everyone


Catch the lane: if you have not already  Congrats buddy and all the best for the new phase


----------



## Unswer

guru80 said:


> Congrats Unswer!!
> Best of luck for future endeavor. My timelines are same as you. :fingerscrossed:
> BTW with how many points, you had filed EOI.


Thank you mate. 65 points without work exp


----------



## vikaschandra

Unswer said:


> I am really thrilled that my 189 visa grant letter suddenly dropped to me today. Thanks to those who helped me through any trivial problem and encouraged me to hold on until the end. I would like to list those guys who had ever inspired me a lot from this forum: Sandec, realwizard, abcmel, ozpunjabi, gaus, vinc, ali_a_bayoumi, IvS, AnTop, zebust, simbacai, Nostalgia Nut, andreyx108b, qasimkhan123, dwarasilareddy, tt2, Rania., walktheplank, andy_cool, hassanhaayat, sumaya, murtza4u, Ranadeeran, NESpring, ImmortalSeed, ozbound12, kaju, wolfskin, ScotDownUnder . I wish you all the best in the future. I am sorry if I forget to mention someone that had been connected with me in this thread.
> 
> Please see my timeline below for your reference.
> 
> 18/12/2015: EOI submitted
> 08/01/2016: invited
> 08/01/2016: 189 Application lodged
> 15/01/2016: Health Examination Results Finalised
> 22/01/2016: CO allocation(IMMI Assessment Commence + Nothing required)
> 10/02/2016: Contacted by skilled support officer to update Form 80 - Employment page only+ Resume + Explanations on the gap between the completion of undergraduate study and the commencement of postgraduate study
> 10/02/2016: Replied the skilled support team Email with updated Docs and uploaded them via ImmiAccount
> 04/04/2016: Visa Grant


Congratulations Unswer. Best wishes for your future endeavors


----------



## vikaschandra

jostnajonn09 said:


> Time for celebration
> Most awaited moment of my life has come
> Occupation :-landscape architect
> Anzsco code:-232112
> Eoi invite :-08/01/2016
> Lodge date:- 12/02/2016
> Co contact ( for pcc and medicals):- 23/02/2016
> Grant date :-4/4/2016
> Thanks a lot for all the support
> Good luck everyone


Congratulation. Best wishes for your future endeavors


----------



## Unswer

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Unswer. Best wishes for your future endeavors


Thank you mate. I really appreciate what you did for me when I felt confused by something.


----------



## andreyx108b

Unswer said:


> I am really thrilled that my 189 visa grant letter suddenly dropped to me today. Thanks to those who helped me through any trivial problem and encouraged me to hold on until the end. I would like to list those guys who had ever inspired me a lot from this forum: Sandec, realwizard, abcmel, ozpunjabi, gaus, vinc, ali_a_bayoumi, IvS, AnTop, zebust, simbacai, Nostalgia Nut, andreyx108b, qasimkhan123, dwarasilareddy, tt2, Rania., walktheplank, andy_cool, hassanhaayat, sumaya, murtza4u, Ranadeeran, NESpring, ImmortalSeed, ozbound12, kaju, wolfskin, ScotDownUnder . I wish you all the best in the future. I am sorry if I forget to mention someone that had been connected with me in this thread. Please see my timeline below for your reference. 18/12/2015: EOI submitted 08/01/2016: invited 08/01/2016: 189 Application lodged 15/01/2016: Health Examination Results Finalised 22/01/2016: CO allocation(IMMI Assessment Commence + Nothing required) 10/02/2016: Contacted by skilled support officer to update Form 80 - Employment page only+ Resume + Explanations on the gap between the completion of undergraduate study and the commencement of postgraduate study 10/02/2016: Replied the skilled support team Email with updated Docs and uploaded them via ImmiAccount 04/04/2016: Visa Grant


Congratulations!!!


----------



## jostnajonn09

60 points


----------



## jostnajonn09

ibm.wazzy said:


> jostnajonn09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for celebration
> Most awaited moment of my life has come
> Occupation :-landscape architect
> Anzsco code:-232112
> Eoi invite :-08/01/2016
> Lodge date:- 12/02/2016
> Co contact ( for pcc and medicals):- 23/02/2016
> Grant date :-4/4/2016
> Thanks a lot for all the support
> Good luck everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations... you must be on the seventh Sky...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you let me know what is total point you have applied your visa.
Click to expand...

60 points


----------



## belapmehta

Waiting...waiting for grant... When will god answer my prayers ?


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

Thorax said:


> Got my grant today! :whoo:
> 
> Grant and first first contact was from GSM Adelaide. No employment verification call as far as i know. Probably because i uploaded payslips, tax documents etc.
> 
> A big thanks to everyone in this forum for all the clarifications and for giving me confidence to apply without an agent. :yo:
> 
> Time for lane:


Congratulations Thorax 👍


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

ibm.wazzy said:


> Congratulations... My timeline is almost same as you...


Mine too... Applied on 18th February 2016.


----------



## Rishistrider

Congrats buddy, guess the wait was worthwhile for you.. Now, fingers crossed for mine and others in the same boat to Australia.. Neways, enjoy your moment n all the very best..


----------



## Tata1983

rcintra said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been following the immitracker and this tread for a while and, for what I've seen, most people are contacted by the CO in an average of 14 to 21 days from lodgement.
> 
> In my case, do you believe it would be reasonable to hope for a DIRECT GRANT? I haven't heard from the CO yet and I'm starting to become really anxious...
> 
> Civil Engineer 233211 - 65 points (Age 30 + Skills 15 + Experience 10 + English 10)
> EOI sent on 24/02/16
> Invitation 09/03/16
> Visa Lodged 16/03/16 (uploaded docs and translations, form 80 and 1221 and PCC)
> Medical uploaded 19/03/16
> 
> It seems that the COs are now starting to check processes lodged the week before I lodged mine


Have you received any update? I was contacted by CO today for additional documents to prove spouse functional English ability.


----------



## sandeshrego

I have not assessed my work experience from EA. Will this be a problem. I heard people telling me that assessment is not required. Will it be a problem?


----------



## andreyx108b

sandeshrego said:


> I have not assessed my work experience from EA. Will this be a problem. I heard people telling me that assessment is not required. Will it be a problem?


Have you already lodged a visa?


----------



## zeeshan355

same timelines as urs... best of luck


----------



## ravikiran7070

andreyx108b said:


> Have you already lodged a visa?


I think he has on 30th march as per his signature?


----------



## zeeshan355

Unswer said:


> Thank you mate. 65 points without work exp


congrats dude, long wait worth it
:boxing:


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

ALl the best..
and welcome to the club...



rc4aus said:


> Visa Application filed today


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Gr8 news.. congrats




Thorax said:


> Got my grant today! :whoo:
> 
> Grant and first first contact was from GSM Adelaide. No employment verification call as far as i know. Probably because i uploaded payslips, tax documents etc.
> 
> A big thanks to everyone in this forum for all the clarifications and for giving me confidence to apply without an agent. :yo:
> 
> Time for lane:


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

finally some progress.

you grant is just around the corner



VP2016 said:


> Co allocated today.
> Did not ask for any documents.
> Visa application lodged on 09/03/2016


----------



## zeeshan355

ravisth7 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> When you get an invitation, do you receive an email or you just have to login to Skillselect to get a notification about your invitation???
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You will receive email as well to ur designated email account.
its too early days for u chap, be patient and keep ur application genuine for visa


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Finally i get to see another mechanical engineer who is waiting for his grant.

You are close....



jschopra said:


> You have waited a month for your grant. Guess that's the normal.
> We are a bunch of impatient people.
> 
> Congratulations and best of luck for future


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats.. Amazing!!!



Unswer said:


> I am really thrilled that my 189 visa grant letter suddenly dropped to me today. Thanks to those who helped me through any trivial problem and encouraged me to hold on until the end. I would like to list those guys who had ever inspired me a lot from this forum: Sandec, realwizard, abcmel, ozpunjabi, gaus, vinc, ali_a_bayoumi, IvS, AnTop, zebust, simbacai, Nostalgia Nut, andreyx108b, qasimkhan123, dwarasilareddy, tt2, Rania., walktheplank, andy_cool, hassanhaayat, sumaya, murtza4u, Ranadeeran, NESpring, ImmortalSeed, ozbound12, kaju, wolfskin, ScotDownUnder . I wish you all the best in the future. I am sorry if I forget to mention someone that had been connected with me in this thread.
> 
> Please see my timeline below for your reference.
> 
> 18/12/2015: EOI submitted
> 08/01/2016: invited
> 08/01/2016: 189 Application lodged
> 15/01/2016: Health Examination Results Finalised
> 22/01/2016: CO allocation(IMMI Assessment Commence + Nothing required)
> 10/02/2016: Contacted by skilled support officer to update Form 80 - Employment page only+ Resume + Explanations on the gap between the completion of undergraduate study and the commencement of postgraduate study
> 10/02/2016: Replied the skilled support team Email with updated Docs and uploaded them via ImmiAccount
> 04/04/2016: Visa Grant


----------



## zeeshan355

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Finally i get to see another mechanical engineer who is waiting for his grant.
> 
> You are close....


me too mech engineer......
awaiting for grant
invitation received 03rd feb 2016
applied visa 17th feb. 2016
co contacted 01 march 2016
additional docs provided 10th march 2016
waiting for grant :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

At Least a CO contact..

Im waiting for some progress...
What were the additional docs requested?





zeeshan355 said:


> me too mech engineer......
> awaiting for grant
> invitation received 03rd feb 2016
> applied visa 17th feb. 2016
> co contacted 01 march 2016
> additional docs provided 10th march 2016
> waiting for grant :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sandeshrego

andreyx108b said:


> Have you already lodged a visa?


Yes. I have lodged my Visa. I have assessed my qualification form EA and also submitted my exp. for assessment providing all relevent documents like offer letter, pay slip etc. I have received only my qualification assessment letter, but no letter for my exp. My agent told me that my exp. is assessed and included in the mech qualification letter itself. Can this happen?


----------



## dakshch

ravikiran7070 said:


> The higher the points claimed for employment the higher the chances for verification. Mostly people with 15 and 10(very few) have got verified.. Very few with 5 but ya it's very random.. My friend with 10 didn't get any verification done..Maybe they would have verified with the HR but for sure they didn't call his manager.




The chances for a employment verification arise when your documentation doesn't mention your roles and responsibilities. 
If your employment letter clearly defines your R&R then a verification is usually not conducted.


----------



## zeeshan355

shawnchristophervaz said:


> At Least a CO contact..
> 
> Im waiting for some progress...
> What were the additional docs requested?


for me: PCC (UK & Saudi), form 80, ENGLISH TEST report from PTE, and medical tests.

for spouse: PCC, form 80, medical test.

Adelaide GSM.

Hope to receive grant soon, eagerly awaiting...:juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## zeeshan355

Shawn u will receive direct grant, as you have submitted all relevant documents before hand itself.... Best of luck...


----------



## vikaschandra

dakshch said:


> The chances for a employment verification arise when your documentation doesn't mention your roles and responsibilities.
> If your employment letter clearly defines your R&R then a verification is usually not conducted.


Not true Dakshch even if you have he R&R mentioned on your employment certificate there is possibility of verification. I have seen numerous cases wherein HR issued the letter with job duties and the applicant had to undergo verification via call and email. 

One can only Rule out the possibility of not having verification done if he/she has not claimed points for employment.


----------



## realwizard

Prashant12 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone confirm for Partner Points : Should both application apply for skill assessment under same category.
> 
> 1. If Primary applicant is under Software engineer and secondary applicant under Computer networks , can they claim points ?
> 2. Does secondary applicant need to have any experience to claim partner points ?
> 
> Please confirm
> 
> Thanks
> Prash





marli15 said:


> Hi Prashant,
> 
> 1. Both occupations must be on the same Skilled Occupation List (SOL) for 189 visa.
> 
> 2. Yes, experience is needed. Partner must be in skilled employment for at least three but less than five years.


1. The applicants can claim different occupations, but both occupations need to be on SOL.
2. Work experience is not required per se, however the partner needs to have a suitable skill assessment, and most occupations do require a combination of education and some work experience in order to obtain skill assessment.


----------



## vK1984

*Am i Eligle for applying PR in Australia*

Hi ,

This is Vijay, I have 9 years of experience in IT field but my Education is not tied to my Job. I have done my 10th , B.B.A (Open University), M.B.A (Corres). In PTE English test i got 79 points. My wife's uncle is in Australia. I am planning to reach a consultant in Australia who can help me with my PR. 

Query:
1. AM i eligible
2. If so do i get high chance of getting PR

Please let me know.

Regards,
Vijay


----------



## realwizard

vK1984 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> This is Vijay, I have 9 years of experience in IT field but my Education is not tied to my Job. I have done my 10th , B.B.A (Open University), M.B.A (Corres). In PTE English test i got 79 points. My wife's uncle is in Australia. I am planning to reach a consultant in Australia who can help me with my PR.
> 
> Query:
> 1. AM i eligible
> 2. If so do i get high chance of getting PR
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Regards,
> Vijay


Hi! You are eligible if you have at least 60 points and can obtain a skill assessment. Please refer to the official web page Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189), including the "Points test" page, to familiarise yourself with the requirements.

Once you identify your occupation on the Skilled Occupations List (SOL), you should refer to the website of the relevant assessing authority to review the requirements for skill and (possibly) employment assessment.

If you are going to use a migration agent, make sure they are registered with MARA as required by Australian law. Only MARA-registered migration agents can legally provide advice on Australian immigration.

Your wife's uncle will not increase your chances of successful application or speedier visa grant.


----------



## vK1984

realwizard said:


> Hi! You are eligible if you have at least 60 points and can obtain a skill assessment. Please refer to the official web page Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189, including the "Points test" page, to familiarise yourself with the requirements.
> 
> Once you identify your occupation on the Skilled Occupations List (SOL), you should refer to the website of the relevant assessing authority to review the requirements for skill and (possibly) employment assessment.
> 
> If you are going to use a migration agent, make sure they are registered with MARA as required by Australian law. Only MARA-registered migration agents can legally provide advice on Australian immigration.
> 
> Your wife's uncle will not increase your chances of successful application or speedier visa grant.


can he sponsor me so that i will be eligible for 10 points?


----------



## realwizard

vK1984 said:


> can he sponsor me so that i will be eligible for 10 points?


This is a thread about 189 visa, which does not have points for family sponsorship. You may want to have a look at Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) which will let your wife's uncle to act as a sponsor, but it is a 4-year provisional (temporary) visa which may lead to Skilled Regional visa (subclass 887) (PR) visa after you live in a specified regional area of Australia​ for at least two years and work there for at least one year.


----------



## alexdegzy

Congrats to all folks that got their grants ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GusbusZA

We finally got the golden email today 83 days after we lodged. Direct grant 😍

Thank you for all your guidance and support everyone!


----------



## Ashish_2574

zeeshan355 said:


> for me: PCC (UK & Saudi), form 80, ENGLISH TEST report from PTE, and medical tests.
> 
> for spouse: PCC, form 80, medical test.
> 
> Adelaide GSM.
> 
> Hope to receive grant soon, eagerly awaiting...:juggle::juggle::juggle:


Hi Zeeshan,

When CO contacted you for additional document and requested PCC; was it mentioned like you need PCC for UK and Saudi specifically? Or just asked PCC and no country name mentioned?

In my case, it is just mentioned as PCC? I am not sure whether it means just India or all countries where I stayed more than 1year? 

Thanks


----------



## Ashish_2574

GusbusZA said:


> We finally got the golden email today 83 days after we lodged. Direct grant ?de0d
> 
> Thank you for all your guidance and support everyone!


Congrats Gusbus!!!!! Enjoy this moment.


----------



## civil189

66 days after visa lodge... Status is still application received 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARYAN2015

CO Adelaide contacted me on 18th Jan,2016. I have been waiting since 21st Jan when I submitted employment evidence documents. I am sure they might be in the process of employment verification or might have already verified. But if they have had approached my Manager them I am not certain that he would have given the correct information pertaining to my roles and responsibilities. Not sure to what depth they do the employment verification. Any thoughts please?


----------



## andreyx108b

ARYAN2015 said:


> CO Adelaide contacted me on 18th Jan,2016. I have been waiting since 21st Jan when I submitted employment evidence documents. I am sure they might be in the process of employment verification or might have already verified. But if they have had approached my Manager them I am not certain that he would have given the correct information pertaining to my roles and responsibilities. Not sure to what depth they do the employment verification. Any thoughts please?


They do go into details, but as long as your employment is genuine i wouldnt worry, they tend to ask questions to confirm all the relevant details.

How many points did you claim for employment? 

It would be soon 3 months since your CO contact - well maybe that grant will come this week.


----------



## ARYAN2015

Thanks Andrey. I have claimed 15 points towards my work experience. Its been a long waiting so far.


----------



## Phoenix2135

civil189 said:


> 66 days after visa lodge... Status is still application received
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Has CO been assigned to your case ?

I am also a civil engineer ,applied on 23/02 and status of mine too "Application received " !


----------



## theskyisalive

@civil189 - if you have front loaded all docs, that probably means a direct grant is coming up!


----------



## friezo

Phoenix2135 said:


> Has CO been assigned to your case ?
> 
> I am also a civil engineer ,applied on 23/02 and status of mine too "Application received " !


I am also a civil engineer , visa lodged on 24/02 , CO contact 11/03 requested for statutory declaration in lieu of saudi PCC. Updated the same on 14/03. CO contact is from Brisbane- status Assessment in progress. From this forum it seems that Brisbane is very slow in processing compared to Adelaide , and after the holidays not much grants from Brisbane.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Thanks... I hope for the same...





zeeshan355 said:


> Shawn u will receive direct grant, as you have submitted all relevant documents before hand itself.... Best of luck...


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats... worth the long wait




GusbusZA said:


> We finally got the golden email today 83 days after we lodged. Direct grant 😍
> 
> Thank you for all your guidance and support everyone!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Mechanical engineer applied on 10-03-2016 got CO contact today (05/04/2016).

CO Team Adelaide...

ALl the best for all those who are waiting for their grants..


----------



## VP2016

Received golden mail today.
I would like to thank you all for sharing your thoughts and knowledge via this forum.
I wish you all the best to everyone for the golden email.
Thank you all
Have a good time.

Visa lodge- 09/03/2016(onshore)
CO assigned email- 04/04/2016
Visa grant - 05/04/2016


----------



## rahulnair

GusbusZA said:


> We finally got the golden email today 83 days after we lodged. Direct grant 😍
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all your guidance and support everyone!




Congrats mate! I'm almost a same case as your! Fingers crossed!


----------



## alexdegzy

Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khizarazeem

Hi,

My EOI (261313) was launched on 29 March 2016. Waiting for visa invitation.


----------



## andreyx108b

VP2016 said:


> Received golden mail today. I would like to thank you all for sharing your thoughts and knowledge via this forum. I wish you all the best to everyone for the golden email. Thank you all Have a good time. Visa lodge- 09/03/2016(onshore) CO assigned email- 04/04/2016 Visa grant - 05/04/2016


Congrats! Please update the tracker!


----------



## vikaschandra

GusbusZA said:


> We finally got the golden email today 83 days after we lodged. Direct grant 😍
> 
> Thank you for all your guidance and support everyone!


Congratulations.


----------



## jamis

Congrats 

I have similar timeline as yours. Have you claimed points for your employment? 
Please create/update your case on https://myimmitracker.com which will be useful for others.



VP2016 said:


> Received golden mail today.
> I would like to thank you all for sharing your thoughts and knowledge via this forum.
> I wish you all the best to everyone for the golden email.
> Thank you all
> Have a good time.
> 
> Visa lodge- 09/03/2016(onshore)
> CO assigned email- 04/04/2016
> Visa grant - 05/04/2016


----------



## chln.murthy

VP2016 said:


> Received golden mail today.
> I would like to thank you all for sharing your thoughts and knowledge via this forum.
> I wish you all the best to everyone for the golden email.
> Thank you all
> Have a good time.
> 
> Visa lodge- 09/03/2016(onshore)
> CO assigned email- 04/04/2016
> Visa grant - 05/04/2016


Congratulations my friend


----------



## khizarazeem

Congrats VP2016


----------



## ravikiran7070

VP2016 said:


> Received golden mail today.
> I would like to thank you all for sharing your thoughts and knowledge via this forum.
> I wish you all the best to everyone for the golden email.
> Thank you all
> Have a good time.
> 
> Visa lodge- 09/03/2016(onshore)
> CO assigned email- 04/04/2016
> Visa grant - 05/04/2016


Congrats mate.. Good luck for ur new life..


----------



## ravikiran7070

GusbusZA said:


> We finally got the golden email today 83 days after we lodged. Direct grant 😍
> 
> Thank you for all your guidance and support everyone!


Congragulations! Awesome stuff mate..


----------



## vikaschandra

VP2016 said:


> Received golden mail today.
> I would like to thank you all for sharing your thoughts and knowledge via this forum.
> I wish you all the best to everyone for the golden email.
> Thank you all
> Have a good time.
> 
> Visa lodge- 09/03/2016(onshore)
> CO assigned email- 04/04/2016
> Visa grant - 05/04/2016


Congratulations VP.


----------



## civil189

Phoenix2135 said:


> Has CO been assigned to your case ?
> 
> 
> 
> I am also a civil engineer ,applied on 23/02 and status of mine too "Application received " !




No co is assigned till date


----------



## captainm

Hi expats,

Do you know whether I need to use "submit applications" button in my immiaccount? I attached a photo of it here. I have no idea what that button is at the bottom left corner of my Immiaccount!


----------



## Rachna188

Hi Guys,

I received the visa grant today, thanks to all of you for all your help and advise especially Keeda. 
Wish you all the very best.

Cheers,
Rachna


----------



## vikaschandra

Rachna188 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received the visa grant today, thanks to all of you for all your help and advise especially Keeda.
> Wish you all the very best.
> 
> Cheers,
> Rachna



Great new Rachna congratulations.


----------



## badboy0711

Rachna188 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received the visa grant today, thanks to all of you for all your help and advise especially Keeda.
> Wish you all the very best.
> 
> Cheers,
> Rachna



Congrats!!. That was pretty fast as per the timeline..


----------



## sridevimca20022

Hi All,

I lodged my visa application on 3rd of March and front loaded all the documents including PCC,Form 80 and Form1221.Still the CO is not assigned .The application status shows the "Application REceived".

I am worried much as when I go thru the forum the CO assigned mail will come in 2 to 3 weeks.But in my case not


can you please advice on my case.

Thanks,
Sridevi


----------



## Tata1983

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my visa application on 3rd of March and front loaded all the documents including PCC,Form 80 and Form1221.Still the CO is not assigned .The application status shows the "Application REceived".
> 
> I am worried much as when I go thru the forum the CO assigned mail will come in 2 to 3 weeks.But in my case not
> 
> 
> can you please advice on my case.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sridevi


It's a way for direct grant.


----------



## andreyx108b

Rachna188 said:


> Hi Guys, I received the visa grant today, thanks to all of you for all your help and advise especially Keeda. Wish you all the very best. Cheers, Rachna



Congratulations!!! And thank you for updating the tracker!


----------



## ravisth7

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Mechanical engineer applied on 10-03-2016 got CO contact today (05/04/2016).
> 
> CO Team Adelaide...
> 
> ALl the best for all those who are waiting for their grants..


Hi Shawn,

Would you mind registering/updating your case at www.myimmitracker.com
Your data would help other interested users.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## amandeep2208

Hey Guys!!

BY God's Grace and Your Support I got the Visa Grant. WoooooHooooo

Thanks everyone!


----------



## andreyx108b

amandeep2208 said:


> Hey Guys!! BY God's Grace and Your Support I got the Visa Grant. WoooooHooooo Thanks everyone!


 congrats!!


----------



## kapoor.neha

amandeep2208 said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> BY God's Grace and Your Support I got the Visa Grant. WoooooHooooo
> 
> Thanks everyone!


That's a great news. Congratulations Amandeep..Enjoy buddy.

Thanks
N


----------



## jamis

I'm in the same boat, lodged 9th of March and front loaded all including pcc, form 80, 1221 and medical. no co assignment yet. 

As I understood, you'll get the grant much faster if you are an onshore applicant, also if you do not claim points for employment, you'll be granted faster too. 

If you are claiming 5, 10, or 15 points for employment, your grant might slightly delay than the others. 

Since we have front loaded all documents, we might get the direct grant soon.. 



sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my visa application on 3rd of March and front loaded all the documents including PCC,Form 80 and Form1221.Still the CO is not assigned .The application status shows the "Application REceived".
> 
> I am worried much as when I go thru the forum the CO assigned mail will come in 2 to 3 weeks.But in my case not
> 
> 
> can you please advice on my case.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sridevi


----------



## MimoMKF

Hi all,

I need ur urgent advise. If my employer contact mobile phone was written wrongly, but the landline was correct. But unfortunately, he did not answer the landline calls. So, CO used mobile No. and found the number is wrong. What should i do ?!!!!

Can i send the correct No. to CO? or i should wait his response to give my comments??!!!!!


----------



## sridevimca20022

jamis said:


> I'm in the same boat, lodged 9th of March and front loaded all including pcc, form 80, 1221 and medical. no co assignment yet.
> 
> As I understood, you'll get the grant much faster if you are an onshore applicant, also if you do not claim points for employment, you'll be granted faster too.
> 
> If you are claiming 5, 10, or 15 points for employment, your grant might slightly delay than the others.
> 
> Since we have front loaded all documents, we might get the direct grant soon..


Hi ,

Thanks for your quick reply.We claimed the points for employment 15 points.But still there was no response from DIBP.From the day one the status is "Application Received".

By the by what is direct grant.

Thanks,
Sridevi.

Vis Lodge : 03/03/2016
Status : Application Received
CO:XX/XX/2016 
Grant : XX/XX/2016


----------



## ravikiran7070

amandeep2208 said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> BY God's Grace and Your Support I got the Visa Grant. WoooooHooooo
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Congrats amandeep! Good luck for the new life!


----------



## jamis

I claim 10 points for employment. I think our cases may take some time than those who doesn't claim points for employment. 
I've seen people who lodged on 11th March and received the grant recently, but they are not claiming points for employment. 

There is no such thing called "direct grant" as I feel. It is some concept the community came up with. 
Direct grant in this context is, you get the grant without CO being contacted or requested any additional documents. 

Cheers...



sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply.We claimed the points for employment 15 points.But still there was no response from DIBP.From the day one the status is "Application Received".
> 
> By the by what is direct grant.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sridevi.
> 
> Vis Lodge : 03/03/2016
> Status : Application Received
> CO:XX/XX/2016
> Grant : XX/XX/2016


----------



## ravikiran7070

Rachna188 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received the visa grant today, thanks to all of you for all your help and advise especially Keeda.
> Wish you all the very best.
> 
> Cheers,
> Rachna


Congrats rachna!! Pretty quick !!


----------



## ps01

Hello Guys,

I am new here , how do i unroll myself on the immi tracker ?
I have applied for NWS with 60points.
I am new here , so any help will be appreciated.


----------



## andreyx108b

ps01 said:


> Hello Guys, I am new here , how do i unroll myself on the immi tracker ? I have applied for NWS with 60points. I am new here , so any help will be appreciated.


Just register there, then go into sc190 tracker and press - add a case


----------



## ravisth7

ps01 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am new here , how do i unroll myself on the immi tracker ?
> I have applied for NWS with 60points.
> I am new here , so any help will be appreciated.


Hi PS01,

You just have to register your account with your email id at www.myimmitracker.com
Once you've registered you'll receive a verification link in your email. Click the link and you are logged into your own immi account. Then you can add you case in your related thread.


----------



## Cgarik

jamis said:


> I claim 10 points for employment. I think our cases may take some time than those who doesn't claim points for employment.
> I've seen people who lodged on 11th March and received the grant recently, but they are not claiming points for employment.
> 
> There is no such thing called "direct grant" as I feel. It is some concept the community came up with.
> Direct grant in this context is, you get the grant without CO being contacted or requested any additional documents.
> 
> Cheers...


When all the documents are perfectly uploaded and you are not getting grant means it will be forwarded to the processing team for some kind of verification CO mentions in remarks. In many cases its current emp check, error check in doc, travel check, DIBP has list of companies who are stringent on BGC. They know that it will be ok.... only these companies will not get calls. other chances are more.


----------



## naveenarja

marli15 said:


> Hi Prashant,
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Both occupations must be on the same Skilled Occupation List (SOL) for 189 visa.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Yes, experience is needed. Partner must be in skilled employment for at least three but less than five years.




I guess positive skill assessment for partner will suffice, it may not be must to have minimum of 3 years experience.

This is the feedback I have received from consultants earlier. You can still check.


----------



## naveenarja

amandeep2208 said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> BY God's Grace and Your Support I got the Visa Grant. WoooooHooooo
> 
> Thanks everyone!




Many congratulations...
All the very best for your future endeavours


----------



## Sn_Rafi

andreyx108b said:


> If you are trying for a direct grant - upload all docs.
> 
> Including the form 1221.


Hi,

For my case, I didnt upload these docs. Form 80 and 1221. CO contacted for Health, PCC and Functional English proof for my husband. I submitted those. Do I need to submit these docs? Will CO contact again to submit these? Please help.


----------



## vikaschandra

amandeep2208 said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> BY God's Grace and Your Support I got the Visa Grant. WoooooHooooo
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Congratulations Amandeep.


----------



## jamis

There is a chance, to be on the safe side, just upload those forms.. 



Sn_Rafi said:


> Hi,
> 
> For my case, I didnt upload these docs. Form 80 and 1221. CO contacted for Health, PCC and Functional English proof for my husband. I submitted those. Do I need to submit these docs? Will CO contact again to submit these? Please help.


----------



## vikaschandra

ravisth7 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Would you mind registering/updating your case at www.myimmitracker.com
> Your data would help other interested users.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Ravi Shawn is already on the immitracker


----------



## sridevimca20022

Cgarik said:


> When all the documents are perfectly uploaded and you are not getting grant means it will be forwarded to the processing team for some kind of verification CO mentions in remarks. In many cases its current emp check, error check in doc, travel check, DIBP has list of companies who are stringent on BGC. They know that it will be ok.... only these companies will not get calls. other chances are more.



Hi ,

Thanks for your inputs.I did not understand the point error check in document . If you don't mind can you explain little on this.

thanks,
Sridevi


----------



## ravisth7

Hello guys,

Can we take Medical checkups before being requested? If so, what are the basic/mandatory checkups to be done?? What if we provide the medical clearance report forehand and again CO request for extra medical checkups??

I've only left medical clearance report as per my documentations. Can someone clarify in this? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## naveenarja

Thorax said:


> Thanks Naveen. Here is my timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> Software Engineer - ANZSCO-2631313
> 
> ACS Applied (Self, Spouse)- 20-Nov-2015.
> 
> ACS +ve Result Received (Self, Spouse)- 30-Nov-2015.
> 
> IELTS- 9-Jan-2016 - Overall 8
> 
> IELTS (Spouse) - 23-Jan-2016 - Overall 7
> 
> EOI 189(70) - 12-Feb-2016.
> 
> Invitation - 189 - 16-Feb-2016.
> 
> *Visa Lodgement - 18-Feb-2016*
> 
> Docs Upload - 29-Feb-2016
> 
> Medicals (Self, Spouse) - 29-Feb-2016
> 
> *CO Assigned - 29-Feb-2016 - Requested for PCC*
> 
> PCC Applied, Received (Self, Spouse) - 2-Mar-2016
> 
> *Grant - 4-Apr-2016*




Thanks dude


----------



## naveenarja

ravisth7 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Can we take Medical checkups before being requested? If so, what are the basic/mandatory checkups to be done?? What if we provide the medical clearance report forehand and again CO request for extra medical checkups??
> 
> I've only left medical clearance report as per my documentations. Can someone clarify in this?
> 
> Thanks in advance.




You can go for Medicals after filing visa.
You can find HAP ID and a form on left side under your name in immi account.

You can fill that and take a print and book appointment and go for Medicals.


----------



## ravisth7

naveenarja said:


> You can go for Medicals after filing visa.
> You can find HAP ID and a form on left side under your name in immi account.
> 
> You can fill that and take a print and book appointment and go for Medicals.


Thanks Naveen. Cheerzzz


----------



## naveenarja

ravisth7 said:


> Thanks Naveen. Cheerzzz




Even there is a way to generate HAP ID for e Medicals before visa filing too 

But may be its better or ok with time lines to go for Medicals after visa payment


----------



## auseager

Rachna188 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received the visa grant today, thanks to all of you for all your help and advise especially Keeda.
> Wish you all the very best.
> 
> Cheers,
> Rachna


Hi Rachna,

Congrats on your grant...It was very quick..
Have you claimed any partner points or employment points??


----------



## Rachna188

Hi,

As per my understanding , you will get mail for CO contact only in case there are any documents missing. In my case I had uploaded all the required documents and I did not get any CO contact mail. So in all likelihood, you're application is under verification process and you might directly get the grant mail. 



sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my visa application on 3rd of March and front loaded all the documents including PCC,Form 80 and Form1221.Still the CO is not assigned .The application status shows the "Application REceived".
> 
> I am worried much as when I go thru the forum the CO assigned mail will come in 2 to 3 weeks.But in my case not
> 
> 
> can you please advice on my case.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sridevi


----------



## auseager

Hi All,

I've received a mail saying assessment commence on 21-Mar, after that no progress.
If I upload any additional docs , will it send any notification to the CO ?


----------



## dhruv_sahai

*Verification Call from Australian Immigration Department*

HI All,

I got a verification call from Australian Embassy India, they tried to do a general interview kind of discussion on my employment and profile.

Was curious to know if this happened to any of you ? and how long does it take for grant from here ?



Regards

DS


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats.. 

That was pretty quick.. lucky u..



Rachna188 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received the visa grant today, thanks to all of you for all your help and advise especially Keeda.
> Wish you all the very best.
> 
> Cheers,
> Rachna


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Dont worry.. 
You will get a response soon..
I applied on 02-Mar-2016.. No status update as yet..




sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my visa application on 3rd of March and front loaded all the documents including PCC,Form 80 and Form1221.Still the CO is not assigned .The application status shows the "Application REceived".
> 
> I am worried much as when I go thru the forum the CO assigned mail will come in 2 to 3 weeks.But in my case not
> 
> 
> can you please advice on my case.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sridevi


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats VP..
Great news.



VP2016 said:


> Received golden mail today.
> I would like to thank you all for sharing your thoughts and knowledge via this forum.
> I wish you all the best to everyone for the golden email.
> Thank you all
> Have a good time.
> 
> Visa lodge- 09/03/2016(onshore)
> CO assigned email- 04/04/2016
> Visa grant - 05/04/2016


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Hi,

I have already updated my case to the tracker..
I was actually referring to someone else who got a CO contact..

Im still waiting for some progress..
BR



ravisth7 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Would you mind registering/updating your case at www.myimmitracker.com
> Your data would help other interested users.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## auseager

dhruv_sahai said:


> HI All,
> 
> I got a verification call from Australian Embassy India, they tried to do a general interview kind of discussion on my employment and profile.
> 
> Was curious to know if this happened to any of you ? and how long does it take for grant from here ?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> DS


Hopefully you will get with in a week or two.
All the best..


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Aman...



amandeep2208 said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> BY God's Grace and Your Support I got the Visa Grant. WoooooHooooo
> 
> Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jasmin FR

*Call verification*

Even I received verification call from Australian Embassy Kuwait.They asked me where do u work .....I gave them my company name and they said okay Thanks......I hope it goes well.


----------



## ravisth7

naveenarja said:


> Even there is a way to generate HAP ID for e Medicals before visa filing too
> 
> But may be its better or ok with time lines to go for Medicals after visa payment


Hi Naveen,

I have already created my immi account. I wanted to know, how do you initiate to lodge a visa with your immi account? Do we have to create a new application for lodging a visa? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Phoenix2135

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply.We claimed the points for employment 15 points.But still there was no response from DIBP.From the day one the status is "Application Received".
> 
> By the by what is direct grant.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sridevi.
> 
> Vis Lodge : 03/03/2016
> Status : Application Received
> CO:XX/XX/2016
> Grant : XX/XX/2016


Hi sridevi,

I lodged my application on 23/02 with all docs and status of my application is also "Application received " 

Moreover I saw a guy who lodged 66 days ago with all docs and still status shows "Application received"

I think it depends upon profession ! 

Applications from IT industries are being processed quickly due to heavy volume and availability of case officers are also high to process !


----------



## Inderk

Hi All ,

I received a mail from HR where DIBP has send the verification email.I am confused about the Job title which is one of the question asked by them.

My designation is different to what role I am performing and all the documents that I have submitted like- company reference letter , statutory declaration has designation in it.Will there be a problem if the job title replied in the verification email is different to what is submitted in application and other documents. 

Seniors your help please ..


----------



## ps01

What is CO contact ? 
Does it mean company contact ?


----------



## andreyx108b

ps01 said:


> What is CO contact ? Does it mean company contact ?


Case officer


----------



## indushree

Hi, Can you please tell me which GSM has assigned for you?

Thanks & Regards
Indu


----------



## Inderk

indushree said:


> Hi, Can you please tell me which GSM has assigned for you?
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Indu




Brisbane 

Thanks


----------



## bardawily

*Grant timing differences*

I have lodged mine on 29-Jan-2016. My occupation is Software Engineer.
I have been checking the progress of other applicants on myimmitracker.com and really find it very strange for the huge variance of the visa grant timing between different applicants even with the same occupation as mine. Some of them had the visa granted in as less as 25 days. While other occupations even have less timing up to 3 days 
Some others haven't received the visa although they lodged it back in 2015.

So does anyone have an explanation of what could delay the visa grant for some of the applicants although all documents are submitted (PCC, Medicals, PTE, Form 80, Form 1221...)


----------



## Aakash2012

Any Grants from GSM Brisbane today ??


----------



## Aakash2012

bardawily said:


> I have lodged mine on 29-Jan-2016. My occupation is Software Engineer.
> I have been checking the progress of other applicants on myimmitracker.com and really find it very strange for the huge variance of the visa grant timing between different applicants even with the same occupation as mine. Some of them had the visa granted in as less as 25 days. While other occupations even have less timing up to 3 days
> Some others haven't received the visa although they lodged it back in 2015.
> 
> So does anyone have an explanation of what could delay the visa grant for some of the applicants although all documents are submitted (PCC, Medicals, PTE, Form 80, Form 1221...)


Grants depend from case to case, and moreover up to the CO which is assigned to a case. As per the trend GSM Adelaide works much faster in comparison to GSM Brisbane. I have seen Grants only from GSM Adelaide recently .. not even one from GSM Brisbane.


----------



## badboy0711

Inderk said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I received a mail from HR where DIBP has send the verification email.I am confused about the Job title which is one of the question asked by them.
> 
> My designation is different to what role I am performing and all the documents that I have submitted like- company reference letter , statutory declaration has designation in it.Will there be a problem if the job title replied in the verification email is different to what is submitted in application and other documents.
> 
> Seniors your help please ..


I would say you emphasize your designation first line of reply and mention the job title also in reply mail. You may have to include your roles and responsibilities. 

In my friend's case , his new manager gave all wrong information in reply to the verification email. He even put designation as a different one. But my friend GOT the visa grant  . ( he is not in this forum) .


----------



## Inderk

badboy0711 said:


> I would say you emphasize your designation first line of reply and mention the job title also in reply mail. You may have to include your roles and responsibilities.
> 
> In my friend's case , his new manager gave all wrong information in reply to the verification email. He even put designation as a different one. But my friend GOT the visa grant  . ( he is not in this forum) .



Hmmm..
Although I have replied to HR with the job titile as the designation and also mentioned the roles and responsibilities same as what I used in Statutory declaration.Hope all the is OK

Any Idea after the HR has responded back how long it takes for grant or its again all ambiguous and do they come back with more details ???

Getting little anxious


----------



## badboy0711

Inderk said:


> Hmmm..
> Although I have replied to HR with the job titile as the designation and also mentioned the roles and responsibilities same as what I used in Statutory declaration.Hope all the is OK
> 
> Any Idea after the HR has responded back how long it takes for grant or its again all ambiguous and do they come back with more details ???
> 
> Getting little anxious


My friend got the grant after 15 days . it depends. some people in the forum got the grant within days after verification and some waited for months.


----------



## vikaschandra

bardawily said:


> I have lodged mine on 29-Jan-2016. My occupation is Software Engineer.
> I have been checking the progress of other applicants on myimmitracker.com and really find it very strange for the huge variance of the visa grant timing between different applicants even with the same occupation as mine. Some of them had the visa granted in as less as 25 days. While other occupations even have less timing up to 3 days
> Some others haven't received the visa although they lodged it back in 2015.
> 
> So does anyone have an explanation of what could delay the visa grant for some of the applicants although all documents are submitted (PCC, Medicals, PTE, Form 80, Form 1221...)


Bardawily no two cases are the same they will be different in some or the other context. It would majorly depend on the documentary evidence that has been prepared and provided by an applicant towards his/her case. 
Especially Employment evidences provided play a major role towards the delay or speediness of the case. Various other aspects come in play as well like 
- Country of Origin of the applicant (for background verification - though may not be major cause of delay)
- Medicals
- PCC
- Partner points check (If applicable)
- Missing documents
- Incorrect information
- Wrongly claimed points
etc..
As Akash has mentioned the processing office also would matter (but IMO it would depend on what is the amount of backlog they are having)


----------



## vikaschandra

Inderk said:


> Hmmm..
> Although I have replied to HR with the job titile as the designation and also mentioned the roles and responsibilities same as what I used in Statutory declaration.Hope all the is OK
> 
> Any Idea after the HR has responded back how long it takes for grant or its again all ambiguous and do they come back with more details ???
> 
> Getting little anxious


If all is well with your verification you can expect in 2-3 weeks have noticed some applicants getting within this duration (Including myself) on the other hand some have been waiting since past 6 months even after verification done twice. 

Best Wishes Inderk keep your :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Inderk

vikaschandra said:


> If all is well with your verification you can expect in 2-3 weeks have noticed some applicants getting within this duration (Including myself) on the other hand some have been waiting since past 6 months even after verification done twice.
> 
> Best Wishes Inderk keep your :fingerscrossed:


Thank You so much Vikas .


Can I seek your advise on another query


In the application I mentioned same designation for the relevant and non relevant experience and similar duties as there was not much space to elaborate.
My HR says that you should provide system analyst as the role which is what is there in my UK visa - now this is a different code all together in ANZSCO and will not match with 263111 for which I have filed the application.

In a second question from DIBP which is - Has she changed positions during the period of employment? If yes, what were the duties, hours of work and salary in earlier position? 

To This the HR says that you mention yes and state that your role change from System Analyst to Project manager for computer and network systems.
Your advise and thought on it ....


----------



## rahulnair

GusbusZA said:


> We finally got the golden email today 83 days after we lodged. Direct grant 😍
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all your guidance and support everyone!




Congrats mate! I'm almost a same case as your! Fingers crossed!


----------



## vikaschandra

Inderk said:


> Thank You so much Vikas .
> 
> 
> Can I seek your advise on another query
> 
> 
> In the application I mentioned same designation for the relevant and non relevant experience and similar duties as there was not much space to elaborate.
> My HR says that you should provide system analyst as the role which is what is there in my UK visa - now this is a different code all together in ANZSCO and will not match with 263111 for which I have filed the application.
> 
> In a second question from DIBP which is - Has she changed positions during the period of employment? If yes, what were the duties, hours of work and salary in earlier position?
> 
> To This the HR says that you mention yes and state that your role change from System Analyst to Project manager for computer and network systems.
> Your advise and thought on it ....


I was reading through your post earlier need to know what is your current designation? as you mentioned that it is different than what you have provided on your HR Reference letter and stat declaration. if it is different how did the HR issue a letter to you having one designation and mentioning some other designation on the reference letter? Make sure that HR replies to the email as per what was mentioned on your reference letter from them earlier + on the ACS assessment letter.
What is the duration of this employment wherein you have changed the position as PM?


----------



## VP2016

chln.murthy said:


> Congratulations my friend


Thank you.
Best of luck for your early grant.


----------



## Inderk

vikaschandra said:


> I was reading through your post earlier need to know what is your current designation? as you mentioned that it is different than what you have provided on your HR Reference letter and stat declaration. if it is different how did the HR issue a letter to you having one designation and mentioning some other designation on the reference letter? Make sure that HR replies to the email as per what was mentioned on your reference letter from them earlier + on the ACS assessment letter.
> What is the duration of this employment wherein you have changed the position as PM?



OK Let me restate

Designation is Associate Consultant - Which is what is mentioned in Company letter , Statutory declaration and my application.

UK Visa has - System Analyst

Now HR says that Job Title should be - System Analyst (as per UK Visa) which is a different Code all together in ANZSCO list

Actual Role that I am performing is Project Management for IT infrastructure services ( computers and networks ).

So HR said either it should be System Analyst or Project Management coz Associate consultant which is a designation is very generic and specific to organisations.


----------



## GusbusZA

rahulnair said:


> Congrats mate! I'm almost a same case as your! Fingers crossed!



Thanks Rahul! I've been watching your signature since I saw you on the forum! Hoping yours comes through soon 😃


----------



## auseager

Has any one got grant after getting Assessment commence mail in the month of March 2016?


----------



## ibm.wazzy

As per the message, I guess again 3 people were granted n the forum. Let hope for better tomorrow.


----------



## Tata1983

ravisth7 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Can we take Medical checkups before being requested? If so, what are the basic/mandatory checkups to be done?? What if we provide the medical clearance report forehand and again CO request for extra medical checkups??
> 
> I've only left medical clearance report as per my documentations. Can someone clarify in this?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You can take medicals before lodging visa. Go to immiaccount and create an application under health declarations. You will be guided with required health checks based on the information and visa type you select.


----------



## captainm

Hi all,

Could someone help me out with my important question please. Do I need to use "submit applications" in my immiaccount? Please look at the attached file.


----------



## andreyx108b

ibm.wazzy said:


> As per the message, I guess again 3 people were granted n the forum. Let hope for better tomorrow.


I think there 5 on the tracker


----------



## zeeshan355

Ashish_2574 said:


> Hi Zeeshan,
> 
> When CO contacted you for additional document and requested PCC; was it mentioned like you need PCC for UK and Saudi specifically? Or just asked PCC and no country name mentioned?
> 
> In my case, it is just mentioned as PCC? I am not sure whether it means just India or all countries where I stayed more than 1year?
> 
> Thanks


Dear Ashish, 
I was just asked to provide PCC, it is understood that PCC for wherever i stayed for more than a year, which you know already... best of luck, share your timelines with us
best of luck!!!!!!


----------



## Unswer

ravikiran7070 said:


> Congrats mate.. Good luck for your new life!


Thank you and wish you quicker grant. Good luck!


----------



## Unswer

ibm.wazzy said:


> Congratulations... Enjoy each moment of the day, for which we have been waiting to get over.
> Best of luck for the future.... lane:
> Happy Visa ending process...


Thank you mate. I wish you all the best too. A grant letter is already on the way. Good luck!


----------



## Unswer

ni****gandhi said:


> lane:lane:lane: Just book tickets and FLY..  Congrats Buddy


Thanks a lot, man. Wish you a direct grant soon!


----------



## dhruv_sahai

Your application is already Submitted as I can see it on the status. No Action is required as of now. When you access the application you would see STATUS tab. You don't need to action unless the state changes to " Information Required " . Once it does, provide required information and click " Information Provided Tab ".

Regards
DS




captainm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Could someone help me out with my important question please. Do I need to use "submit applications" in my immiaccount? Please look at the attached file.


----------



## captainm

dhruv_sahai said:


> Your application is already Submitted as I can see it on the status. No Action is required as of now. When you access the application you would see STATUS tab. You don't need to action unless the state changes to " Information Required " . Once it does, provide required information and click " Information Provided Tab ".
> 
> Regards
> DS


Thanks a lot. I was worried that maybe my application is not in the processing queue yet.


----------



## realwizard

dhruv_sahai said:


> HI All,
> 
> I got a verification call from Australian Embassy India, they tried to do a general interview kind of discussion on my employment and profile.
> 
> Was curious to know if this happened to any of you ? and how long does it take for grant from here ?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> DS


I got the call on Feb 9th. Still waiting... :ranger:


----------



## zeeshan355

dhruv_sahai said:


> Your application is already Submitted as I can see it on the status. No Action is required as of now. When you access the application you would see STATUS tab. You don't need to action unless the state changes to " Information Required " . Once it does, provide required information and click " Information Provided Tab ".
> 
> Regards
> DS


Hi Druv,

I see tht u started ur process long back in 2014, and slowly but steadily u progressed well till this stage, good going buddy, dont loose hope, hope is a good thing....

Same boat as urs, i m waiting for my grant, after providing additional docs. on 10th March 2016.
:juggle::juggle:


----------



## Ashish_2574

zeeshan355 said:


> Dear Ashish,
> I was just asked to provide PCC, it is understood that PCC for wherever i stayed for more than a year, which you know already... best of luck, share your timelines with us
> best of luck!!!!!!


Thanks Zeeshan. I have already applied for UK PCC but standard airmail courier hasn't reached me yet so I am little worried on that part. I will have to request for enhanced delivery for UK PCC and hopefully that reach me quickly.

I have lodged my visa on 3rd March and CO contact was on 24th March. Need to submit PCC before 20th April.


----------



## vikaschandra

Inderk said:


> OK Let me restate
> 
> Designation is Associate Consultant - Which is what is mentioned in Company letter , Statutory declaration and my application.
> 
> UK Visa has - System Analyst
> 
> Now HR says that Job Title should be - System Analyst (as per UK Visa) which is a different Code all together in ANZSCO list
> 
> Actual Role that I am performing is Project Management for IT infrastructure services ( computers and networks ).
> 
> So HR said either it should be System Analyst or Project Management coz Associate consultant which is a designation is very generic and specific to organisations.


Inderk if the Job duties are same as what is mentioned on the ACS for which you have been positively assessed then I do not think there would be any issues with the deaignation. On the other hand if your HR is ready to confirm that the profile remains the same only the job tittle has changed then you should not worry it would work out. 

One important thing that you need to make sure that HR's reply to DIBP officials email is aligned with what you have been positively assessed for and claimed points for
Any sort of discrepancy on the email to what you have stated earlier and cannot prove it may invite further chances of verification. 

Here your HR is supporting you and is replying in your coordination to provide evidence to your claims which is good.

Beat wishes just keep your fingers crossed and hopefully you receive the grant even before 2 weeks time.


----------



## Inderk

vikaschandra said:


> Inderk if the Job duties are same as what is mentioned on the ACS for which you have been positively assessed then I do not think there would be any issues with the deaignation. On the other hand if your HR is ready to confirm that the profile remains the same only the job tittle has changed then you should not worry it would work out.
> 
> One important thing that you need to make sure that HR's reply to DIBP officials email is aligned with what you have been positively assessed for and claimed points for
> Any sort of discrepancy on the email to what you have stated earlier and cannot prove it may invite further chances of verification.
> 
> Here your HR is supporting you and is replying in your coordination to provide evidence to your claims which is good.
> 
> Beat wishes just keep your fingers crossed and hopefully you receive the grant even before 2 weeks time.



Thank You So much Vikas for the positivity . God bless you always - You are a great help.

Cheers


----------



## Jahirul

Rachna188 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received the visa grant today, thanks to all of you for all your help and advise especially Keeda.
> Wish you all the very best.
> 
> Cheers,
> Rachna


Congrats Rachna. That was fast... enjoy!


----------



## Jahirul

amandeep2208 said:


> Hey Guys!!
> 
> BY God's Grace and Your Support I got the Visa Grant. WoooooHooooo
> 
> Thanks everyone!


All the best bro...


----------



## chln.murthy

Guys ,

Just wanted to know if the CO Brisbane/Adelaide is obliged to respond to the submitted application in 90 days ?? cause from the date of Visa submission i will be completing my 90 day time this weekend.

Where as from the day CO Assigned & requested documents to my submission iam still away from 90days mark ??? Please share your thoughts & Experiences...


----------



## marli15

As far as I know, they are not obliged to respond within 90 days but their standard processing time is 90 days. Did you still hear from them after the last contact? If not, you might get your grant soon.  



chln.murthy said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Just wanted to know if the CO Brisbane/Adelaide is obliged to respond to the submitted application in 90 days ?? cause from the date of Visa submission i will be completing my 90 day time this weekend.
> 
> Where as from the day CO Assigned & requested documents to my submission iam still away from 90days mark ??? Please share your thoughts & Experiences...


----------



## conjoinme

chln.murthy said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Just wanted to know if the CO Brisbane/Adelaide is obliged to respond to the submitted application in 90 days ?? cause from the date of Visa submission i will be completing my 90 day time this weekend.
> 
> Where as from the day CO Assigned & requested documents to my submission iam still away from 90days mark ??? Please share your thoughts & Experiences...


I have observed that Grant is usually within 90 days after the last CO contact for missing documents. Of course there are exceptions and nothing can be predicted.

Hope this helps!

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

conjoinme said:


> I have observed that Grant is usually within 90 days after the last CO contact for missing documents. Of course there are exceptions and nothing can be predicted. Hope this helps! Cheers


I would say 60-90 days on average.


----------



## ARYAN2015

How can I verify if the employment verification was done or not for me? Do you know if DIBP mentions the reason of verification to the company HR?


----------



## andreyx108b

ARYAN2015 said:


> How can I verify if the employment verification was done or not for me? Do you know if DIBP mentions the reason of verification to the company HR?


You can inly find-out from your employer... 

Or in negative scenario from a natural justice letter...


----------



## Abch

Has anyone of your CO's name is Joshua?Do you know how much time does that team/person takes for processing?
Thanks in advance


----------



## chln.murthy

marli15 said:


> As far as I know, they are not obliged to respond within 90 days but their standard processing time is 90 days. Did you still hear from them after the last contact? If not, you might get your grant soon.


Thanks Marli15 ..

I haven't heard from them after the last contact??


----------



## ravisth7

Hello guys,

How do you fill up Form 80?? I tried filling up but it says the file cannot be saved. Can I fill up with my handwriting in a hard copy & then scan the doc?? Suggestion required..


----------



## andreyx108b

ravisth7 said:


> Hello guys, How do you fill up Form 80?? I tried filling up but it says the file cannot be saved. Can I fill up with my handwriting in a hard copy & then scan the doc?? Suggestion required..


Mate, use foxit pdf - it allows to save


----------



## gaudit24

Hey friends,

Can anyone enlighten me on my case. I have applied my visa on 22nd January under 190 category. Till date, I have crossed 75 days, I haven't been allocated a CO nor I have got any updates on my Visa application. The status still shows "Application Received" and there is no change. 

Will i get to hear something within 90 days of completion?

I am worried as what can be done to know the status of my visa applied. Can senior members please help.


----------



## conjoinme

*Australia PCC*

Hi Guys,

I need to request Australia PCC. In the online version, do we have to mention all the addresses for last 10 years (I have more than 20!) or just current address and Australian addresses is fine?

Please confirm.

Seniors?

Thanks


----------



## Evan82

conjoinme said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need to request Australia PCC. In the online version, do we have to mention all the addresses for last 10 years (I have more than 20!) or just current address and Australian addresses is fine?
> 
> Please confirm.
> 
> Seniors?
> 
> Thanks


It's better to mention all (I did so). One address in Australia won't do imho.


----------



## agni_karunad

ravisth7 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> How do you fill up Form 80?? I tried filling up but it says the file cannot be saved. Can I fill up with my handwriting in a hard copy & then scan the doc?? Suggestion required..


Install latest adobe reader will work, version > 9 may be.


----------



## virubaps1

Guys, 
I just checked VEVO and found that visa has been granted today. Still my Agent didn't informed me! But feeling happy. Thanks to all who supported me during this process. 

Timeline is in my signature ! All the best to all who are eagerly waiting .


----------



## Evan82

virubaps1 said:


> Guys,
> I just checked VEVO and found that visa has been granted today. Still my Agent didn't informed me! But feeling happy. Thanks to all who supported me during this process.
> 
> Timeline is in my signature ! All the best to all who are eagerly waiting .


Everything in less than 90 days. Well done mate.


----------



## Cgarik

Evan82 said:


> It's better to mention all (I did so). One address in Australia won't do imho.


The more address you give the more check it will encounter ... Just consolidate major stays.. if you are living in one city maintain that... any official documentation address in that particular time frame. in ur case try to consolidate to 7-8. if you are unable to go ahead with all the 20 ..no problem on that..


----------



## amitanshu

Got the golden grant email today at 4:00 PM.

Please see my timelines for reference.

EOI Invitation Date: 17/02/2016
189 Visa lodged: 18/02/2016
1st CO Contact: 02/03/2016
Grant: 06/04/2016


----------



## Cgarik

conjoinme said:


> I have observed that Grant is usually within 90 days after the last CO contact for missing documents. Of course there are exceptions and nothing can be predicted.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Cheers


Not necessarily, but they would he/she would have definitely checked your file for progress with processing team at 70 -75 days. CO will come back to processing team on pending things after 110 days. And the process goes like this..if processing team doesn't respond on the check..Usually they try to do finish it.. but due to HR delays or external check delays time varies


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

Congrats!


----------



## kiat87

virubaps1 said:


> Guys,
> I just checked VEVO and found that visa has been granted today. Still my Agent didn't informed me! But feeling happy. Thanks to all who supported me during this process.
> 
> Timeline is in my signature ! All the best to all who are eagerly waiting .


How do you check your status by yourself ? when i tried to check mine all i got is the error message. My passport number contains Letter

Entered details cannot be confirmed as the TRN/Visa Grant number/Evidence number does not match your current visa. Please confirm your current visa details and re-enter your enquiry. Otherwise, call 1800 040 070 FREE and an officer will assist you.


----------



## Cgarik

vikaschandra said:


> Inderk if the Job duties are same as what is mentioned on the ACS for which you have been positively assessed then I do not think there would be any issues with the deaignation. On the other hand if your HR is ready to confirm that the profile remains the same only the job tittle has changed then you should not worry it would work out.
> 
> One important thing that you need to make sure that HR's reply to DIBP officials email is aligned with what you have been positively assessed for and claimed points for
> Any sort of discrepancy on the email to what you have stated earlier and cannot prove it may invite further chances of verification.
> 
> Here your HR is supporting you and is replying in your coordination to provide evidence to your claims which is good.
> 
> Beat wishes just keep your fingers crossed and hopefully you receive the grant even before 2 weeks time.


This is a classic case .. for any one who are worried in similar kind of situation.. here is the suggestion based on above scenario....Systems analyst is a role and Associate consultant is the level in company.. You can write like this ACS DOC. Working as system analyst in Associate consultant designation ... it will be fine and HR also will not be able to object it.


----------



## virubaps1

kiat87 said:


> How do you check your status by yourself ? when i tried to check mine all i got is the error message. My passport number contains Letter
> 
> Entered details cannot be confirmed as the TRN/Visa Grant number/Evidence number does not match your current visa. Please confirm your current visa details and re-enter your enquiry. Otherwise, call 1800 040 070 FREE and an officer will assist you.


well, put yr TRN number, DOB, Passport number, country... and it will show.


----------



## DT2702

amitanshu said:


> Got the golden grant email today at 4:00 PM.
> 
> Please see my timelines for reference.
> 
> EOI Invitation Date: 17/02/2016
> 189 Visa lodged: 18/02/2016
> 1st CO Contact: 02/03/2016
> Grant: 06/04/2016


Congrats Amitanshu. Good luck for all your future endeavours.

Our time lines are very similar. 

Visa logde - 18th Feb 
CO Contact - 3rd March 
Doc submit - 8th March 
Visa grant - Hopefully a day after your. 

Regards
DT2702

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz Ahmad

Alhumdulillah ... visa has been granted

thanks a lot to this forum n all seniors ... 

lodged date 13/01/2016
grant date 006/04/2016
IED 29/07/2016


----------



## chln.murthy

amitanshu said:


> Got the golden grant email today at 4:00 PM.
> 
> Please see my timelines for reference.
> 
> EOI Invitation Date: 17/02/2016
> 189 Visa lodged: 18/02/2016
> 1st CO Contact: 02/03/2016
> Grant: 06/04/2016


Congratulations ..wish us good luck


----------



## andreyx108b

Faraz Ahmad said:


> Alhumdulillah ... visa has been granted thanks a lot to this forum n all seniors ... lodged date 13/01/2016 grant date 006/04/2016 IED 29/07/2016


Congrats!


----------



## auseager

amitanshu said:


> Got the golden grant email today at 4:00 PM.
> 
> Please see my timelines for reference.
> 
> EOI Invitation Date: 17/02/2016
> 189 Visa lodged: 18/02/2016
> 1st CO Contact: 02/03/2016
> Grant: 06/04/2016


Congrats mate..


----------



## kiat87

virubaps1 said:


> well, put yr TRN number, DOB, Passport number, country... and it will show.


Yea, i tried but i got the following message, 

Entered details cannot be confirmed as the TRN/Visa Grant number/Evidence number does not match your current visa. Please confirm your current visa details and re-enter your enquiry. Otherwise, call 1800 040 070 FREE and an officer will assist you.

whats the correct link to check


----------



## dhruv_sahai

zeeshan355 said:


> Hi Druv,
> 
> I see tht u started ur process long back in 2014, and slowly but steadily u progressed well till this stage, good going buddy, dont loose hope, hope is a good thing....
> 
> Same boat as urs, i m waiting for my grant, after providing additional docs. on 10th March 2016.
> :juggle::juggle:



Hi Zeeshan,

Thats absolutely correct, I started my process way back in 2014, Got into trap of IELTS 0.5 Scam. Appeared 6 times for the IELTS but no luck...every time i lacked 0.5 either in Speaking or writing...

So couple of months were wasted in start until I appeared for PTE in early 2015...Cleared it in single attempt with 70+ in all modules...

Following up with this forum energy and positivity which is a great source of perseverance. 

Hoping for the grant in couple of weeks now...

Regards
DS


----------



## Evan82

kiat87 said:


> Yea, i tried but i got the following message,
> 
> Entered details cannot be confirmed as the TRN/Visa Grant number/Evidence number does not match your current visa. Please confirm your current visa details and re-enter your enquiry. Otherwise, call 1800 040 070 FREE and an officer will assist you.
> 
> whats the correct link to check


That message may appear if your grant has not been issued.
For example, this line appears when I check my VEVO details (in the header of the details)
"The entitlements associated with your current 'in-effect' visa are displayed below. If you believe these details are not correct, please contact the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.* Please note that visa application status and visa grants that are not yet in effect will not be shown below*."


----------



## AA007

Faraz Ahmad said:


> Alhumdulillah ... visa has been granted
> 
> thanks a lot to this forum n all seniors ...
> 
> lodged date 13/01/2016
> grant date 006/04/2016
> IED 29/07/2016


CongratZ


----------



## AA007

amitanshu said:


> Got the golden grant email today at 4:00 PM.
> 
> Please see my timelines for reference.
> 
> EOI Invitation Date: 17/02/2016
> 189 Visa lodged: 18/02/2016
> 1st CO Contact: 02/03/2016
> Grant: 06/04/2016


Congratz


----------



## kiat87

Evan82 said:


> That message may appear if your grant has not been issued.
> For example, this line appears when I check my VEVO details (in the header of the details)
> "The entitlements associated with your current 'in-effect' visa are displayed below. If you believe these details are not correct, please contact the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.* Please note that visa application status and visa grants that are not yet in effect will not be shown below*."



If i entered wrong detail i will be getting the different message as below,

The details entered could not be found. Please check the information you have entered is correct and try again. Otherwise, please visit our Help with VEVO webpage for more information about why you may have received this error message. 

else will be

Entered details cannot be confirmed as the TRN/Visa Grant number/Evidence number does not match your current visa. Please confirm your current visa details and re-enter your enquiry. Otherwise, call 1800 040 070 FREE and an officer will assist you.



any one of you able to check your status that applied through an agent?


----------



## Evan82

kiat87 said:


> If i entered wrong detail i will be getting the different message as below,
> 
> The details entered could not be found. Please check the information you have entered is correct and try again. Otherwise, please visit our Help with VEVO webpage for more information about why you may have received this error message.
> 
> else will be
> 
> Entered details cannot be confirmed as the TRN/Visa Grant number/Evidence number does not match your current visa. Please confirm your current visa details and re-enter your enquiry. Otherwise, call 1800 040 070 FREE and an officer will assist you.
> 
> 
> 
> any one of you able to check your status that applied through an agent?


If you have imported your application, then you can log into immi acccount and check it yourself


----------



## kiat87

Evan82 said:


> If you have imported your application, then you can log into immi acccount and check it yourself



no im not, its all handled by the agent


----------



## auseager

Hi Guys,

I'm about to complete to 60 days after visa lodge, if I inquire about my status will it have any negative impact.. I know the standard processing times is 3 months..but i'm little nervous...


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Download..
Type all relevant information in the form...
Save As.. and then save it to PC...

BR.




ravisth7 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> How do you fill up Form 80?? I tried filling up but it says the file cannot be saved. Can I fill up with my handwriting in a hard copy & then scan the doc?? Suggestion required..


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats.... Its party time...



virubaps1 said:


> Guys,
> I just checked VEVO and found that visa has been granted today. Still my Agent didn't informed me! But feeling happy. Thanks to all who supported me during this process.
> 
> Timeline is in my signature ! All the best to all who are eagerly waiting .


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats.. Good News.. did you say 4:00PM or AM?

What is your occupation?



amitanshu said:


> Got the golden grant email today at 4:00 PM.
> 
> Please see my timelines for reference.
> 
> EOI Invitation Date: 17/02/2016
> 189 Visa lodged: 18/02/2016
> 1st CO Contact: 02/03/2016
> Grant: 06/04/2016


----------



## Evan82

kiat87 said:


> no im not, its all handled by the agent


Pls read this:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7640138-post6.html

Edit: and Make sure you just be a passive observer. DO NOT, *I repeat DO NOT edit anything*.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

All the best... We hope you get your visa grant soon..

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



DT2702 said:


> Congrats Amitanshu. Good luck for all your future endeavours.
> 
> Our time lines are very similar.
> 
> Visa logde - 18th Feb
> CO Contact - 3rd March
> Doc submit - 8th March
> Visa grant - Hopefully a day after your.
> 
> Regards
> DT2702
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## khanhvemco

how a good letter is done:
Nhom tam, nhom cuon A1050, A1100, A3003, A5052, A6061
Cong ty CP VEM VietNam


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Dont worry.. its normal..
Standard processing time is 3 months.




auseager said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm about to complete to 60 days after visa lodge, if I inquire about my status will it have any negative impact.. I know the standard processing times is 3 months..but i'm little nervous...


----------



## Mann1

Namaste everyone. Just got my PR grant from GSM Adelaide. 
6 feb visa lodged onshore ( 261312) 
3 March co contact for form 80 and 1221 and India and Aus pcc
12 March all required document submitted 
6 April grant.


----------



## auseager

Mann1 said:


> Namaste everyone. Just got my PR grant from GSM Adelaide.
> 6 feb visa lodged onshore ( 261312)
> 3 March co contact for form 80 and 1221 and India and Aus pcc
> 12 March all required document submitted
> 6 April grant.


Congrats...may I know your CO name?


----------



## vikaschandra

virubaps1 said:


> Guys,
> I just checked VEVO and found that visa has been granted today. Still my Agent didn't informed me! But feeling happy. Thanks to all who supported me during this process.
> 
> Timeline is in my signature ! All the best to all who are eagerly waiting .


Congratulations viru


----------



## virubaps1

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations viru


Many Thanks as I have read almost all yr post and its like guide to migrate Australia. Thanks..


----------



## sarbjass

Hello friends, 

CO has requested additional information for my partner i.e Form no 80. I have taken the print out of the form and after filling it by hand written , i have uploaded the scanned copy. 
Initially, I have submitted my form no 80 too in the same manner as i was not aware that it needs to be filled electronically. But after reading through this forum it seems to be like that I have made a mistake. Kindly suggest should i re-submit the documents or it would be accepted as I have submitted.


----------



## Evan82

sarbjass said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> CO has requested additional information for my partner i.e Form no 80. I have taken the print out of the form and after filling it by hand written , i have uploaded the scanned copy.
> Initially, I have submitted my form no 80 too in the same manner as i was not aware that it needs to be filled electronically. But after reading through this forum it seems to be like that I have made a mistake. Kindly suggest should i re-submit the documents or it would be accepted as I have submitted.


Handwritten form 80s are just as fine as electronic one, provided that you have filled the form with not illegible handwriting. No need to resubmit.
On the other hand, your CO has already checked out your own form 80 and decided that's fine...


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

I lodged on 02-03-2016, Yet to receive an update on the application.

You are lucky with the direct grant..



virubaps1 said:


> Many Thanks as I have read almost all yr post and its like guide to migrate Australia. Thanks..


----------



## vikaschandra

virubaps1 said:


> Many Thanks as I have read almost all yr post and its like guide to migrate Australia. Thanks..


Thank you. Happy I could be of some help. Best wishes for your future


----------



## sarbjass

Evan82 said:


> Handwritten form 80s are just as fine as electronic one, provided that you have filled the form with not illegible handwriting. No need to resubmit.
> On the other hand, your CO has already checked out your own form 80 and decided that's fine...


Thanks a lot for your reply.

Hope all of us would get the golden email very soon.http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/welcome.gif


----------



## sarbjass

While providing the additional requested information by CO, do we need to send an email regarding information provided or we should attached documents using an immi account then click on information provided is sufficient. 
As i have just provided the req docs on immi act and have not send any email regarding this.

When I was requested to submit the additional docs the CO has written in attached letter that " You should provide your response in writing.
Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below." please shed light on this query too.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vikaschandra

sarbjass said:


> While providing the additional requested information by CO, do we need to send an email regarding information provided or we should attached documents using an immi account then click on information provided is sufficient.
> As i have just provided the req docs on immi act and have not send any email regarding this.
> 
> When I was requested to submit the additional docs the CO has written in attached letter that " You should provide your response in writing.
> Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below." please shed light on this query too.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Send the requested documents via email and also have them uploaded on your immi account and click the information provided button.

Uploading it on immi account and clicking the information provided button will enable you to see the change in status. (information requseted --> Assessment in Progress)


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

WHERE IS MY CO??????


----------



## ScotDownUnder

Brisbane or Adelaide.



shawnchristophervaz said:


> WHERE IS MY CO??????


----------



## conjoinme

Evan82 said:


> It's better to mention all (I did so). One address in Australia won't do imho.


Thanks Evan, but I am having trouble putting all those in the application. By the time I am done entering the page says session expired  I will try to find a work around. btw did you too had more than 20? How much time did your OZ PCC took to arrive? Do they send the hard copy?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sarbjass

vikaschandra said:


> Send the requested documents via email and also have them uploaded on your immi account and click the information provided button.
> 
> Uploading it on immi account and clicking the information provided button will enable you to see the change in status. (information requseted --> Assessment in Progress)


Thanks for your reply mate.

Well, i have submitted the docs on 15 march 2016 and my immi account status changed to Assessment in progress on that day only, as case officer requested these docs on 2nd march 2016. I am worried now that i have nt send the email regarding my docs. Can i send the docs through email right now as i have already crossed the timeline i.e. 30 march 2106.


----------



## ARYAN2015

vikaschandra said:


> Send the requested documents via email and also have them uploaded on your immi account and click the information provided button.
> 
> Uploading it on immi account and clicking the information provided button will enable you to see the change in status. (information requseted --> Assessment in Progress)


Hi Vikas,

I was also told to send the information via an email but I uploaded it on the immigration site and clicked the "Information provided" button. I didn't send anything via an email. I had uploaded the information on 21st Jan,2016. Still the status is showing up as "Assessment in progress". Do you think I made a mistake? Should I send the information they had asked for now via an email as well?


----------



## Evan82

conjoinme said:


> Thanks Evan, but I am having trouble putting all those in the application. By the time I am done entering the page says session expired  I will try to find a work around. btw did you too had more than 20? How much time did your OZ PCC took to arrive? Do they send the hard copy?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


That seems to be an issue. You may omit addresses for short stays and visits to other countries. Likewise can you make the list fewer?
If I remember right, I think I had something like 10 addresses. I kept an EXEL sheet with the period and addresses. Period I had to manually enter but address I just copy and pasted.
If there is no option I think you may join two periods to one and put one addess. Say, join short period with long one...
My timelines:
20/11/2015: Submitted online and same day reply email: "Application received Reference number xxxxx"
23/11/2015: Email from AFP "AFP National Police Check Application Processed"
27/11/2105: Police report received by post to QLD address

Hope this helps...


----------



## krish4aus

Hi Friends,

I have paid the fee on 20th March and uploaded most documents, the status shows 'Application received' .

What is the purpose of the 'Submit Application' button on the 'My application summary' screen. Should we have to click that and only then CO will be assigned?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

No Idea,

CO did not contact as yet... Still waiting..

Virubaps, who lodged on 09-03-2016 got his grant already



ScotDownUnder said:


> Brisbane or Adelaide.


----------



## Evan82

krish4aus said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have paid the fee on 20th March and uploaded most documents, the status shows 'Application received' .
> 
> What is the purpose of the 'Submit Application' button on the 'My application summary' screen. Should we have to click that and only then CO will be assigned?


If I recall right, you may only press that once you have uploaded all documents that you feel is satisfactory for assessment. Wouldn't hurt to leave it alone even after uploading everything.


----------



## Evan82

shawnchristophervaz said:


> No Idea,
> 
> CO did not contact as yet... Still waiting..
> 
> Virubaps, who lodged on 09-03-2016 got his grant already


I think he - scottdownunder- was just... you know.... :eyebrows: making a small joke...
He took the word "where" for the literal meaning... By the way, how many days after you lodged may I enquire?


----------



## krish4aus

Evan82 said:


> If I recall right, you may only press that once you have uploaded all documents that you feel is satisfactory for assessment. Wouldn't hurt to leave it alone even after uploading everything.


Thanks Evan, as long as it doesn't hamper the CO allocation am happy. I need to submit my PCC & Medicals and am waiting for my CO to ask for it.

Hope the CO is assigned in the next week or 2.

Good luck to you!!


----------



## Evan82

krish4aus said:


> Thanks Evan, as long as it doesn't hamper the CO allocation am happy. I need to submit my PCC & Medicals and am waiting for my CO to ask for it.
> 
> Hope the CO is assigned in the next week or 2.
> 
> Good luck to you!!


Thanks... Wish the same for you too...
March 20 + 4 weeks... You are right, your CO would pop up in the next two weeks if all goes right...


----------



## Rajgowda

Hi Guys, 
Is it normal we get email saying your invitation has expired even after lodging the visa?


----------



## ravisth7

Hi guys,

I have not claimed any points for my spouse. Do I need to submit her work related documents like Experience letter, payslips etc. when I lodge a 189 visa??


----------



## Evan82

Rajgowda said:


> Hi Guys,
> Is it normal we get email saying your invitation has expired even after lodging the visa?


I suppose............ not.... at least not me...


----------



## vikaschandra

ARYAN2015 said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> I was also told to send the information via an email but I uploaded it on the immigration site and clicked the "Information provided" button. I didn't send anything via an email. I had uploaded the information on 21st Jan,2016. Still the status is showing up as "Assessment in progress". Do you think I made a mistake? Should I send the information they had asked for now via an email as well?





sarbjass said:


> Thanks for your reply mate.
> 
> Well, i have submitted the docs on 15 march 2016 and my immi account status changed to Assessment in progress on that day only, as case officer requested these docs on 2nd march 2016. I am worried now that i have nt send the email regarding my docs. Can i send the docs through email right now as i have already crossed the timeline i.e. 30 march 2106.


No I do not think there would be any problems. yet to be on safer side drop an email right away. As far can say i know the CO prefers the immi account


----------



## Evan82

ravisth7 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have not claimed any points for my spouse. Do I need to submit her work related documents like Experience letter, payslips etc. when I lodge a 189 visa??


no. Even if you have claimed partner point... still no.


----------



## vikaschandra

ravisth7 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have not claimed any points for my spouse. Do I need to submit her work related documents like Experience letter, payslips etc. when I lodge a 189 visa??


You cwn just upload experience certificates from her employer not need for pay slips, offer letter etc.


----------



## hsm123

vikaschandra said:


> Send the requested documents via email and also have them uploaded on your immi account and click the information provided button.
> 
> Uploading it on immi account and clicking the information provided button will enable you to see the change in status. (information requseted --> Assessment in Progress)


But i had provided the additional document only via immi account only. is this sufficient or send via mail is required ?

pls reply. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## krish4aus

Rajgowda said:


> Hi Guys,
> Is it normal we get email saying your invitation has expired even after lodging the visa?


The EOI status should show Lodged and you would have got a message stating that your EOI is suspended as you have lodged your visa.


----------



## kapoor.neha

Hi

Does the visa processing time start when you lodge your application as in pay the fees or it starts from the time when you have uploaded all documents and press the submit application button.

If I have lodged as in paid my fees on 22nd March 2016, so will it take 3 months from that timeline or is it different. I am still in the process of uploading documents and have not yet clicked on the submit application button.

Thanks
N


----------



## Evan82

kapoor.neha said:


> Hi
> 
> Does the visa processing time start when you lodge your application as in pay the fees or it starts from the time when you have uploaded all documents and press the submit application button.
> 
> If I have lodged as in paid my fees on 22nd March 2016, so will it take 3 months from that timeline or is it different. I am still in the process of uploading documents and have not yet clicked on the submit application button.
> 
> Thanks
> N


Does the visa processing time start when you lodge your application as in pay the fees YES or it starts from the time when you have uploaded all documents and press the submit application button. NO

If I have lodged as in paid my fees on 22nd March 2016, so will it take 3 months from that timeline YES (in a very "averagely" manner) or is it different.


----------



## sridevimca20022

Phoenix2135 said:


> Hi sridevi,
> 
> I lodged my application on 23/02 with all docs and status of my application is also "Application received "
> 
> Moreover I saw a guy who lodged 66 days ago with all docs and still status shows "Application received"
> 
> I think it depends upon profession !
> 
> Applications from IT industries are being processed quickly due to heavy volume and availability of case officers are also high to process !



Hi,

thanks for your reply , I am from IT .Applied the visa under Software Engineer job code 261312.

Still the application status says "Application REceived".Applied on 3rd March.
anyone from this forum , can you please advise can I call to DIBP and ask for the status.

thanks,
Sridevi.

Visa Lodge : 03/03/2016
CO allocation : XX/XX/2016
Grant:XX/XX/2016


----------



## vikaschandra

hsm123 said:


> But i had provided the additional document only via immi account only. is this sufficient or send via mail is required ?
> 
> pls reply.
> 
> thanks in advance.


Uploading to immi account should suffice. But if the CO has mentioned on the request to send respond via email you should send the required documents via email as well.


----------



## conjoinme

Evan82 said:


> That seems to be an issue. You may omit addresses for short stays and visits to other countries. Likewise can you make the list fewer?
> If I remember right, I think I had something like 10 addresses. I kept an EXEL sheet with the period and addresses. Period I had to manually enter but address I just copy and pasted.
> If there is no option I think you may join two periods to one and put one addess. Say, join short period with long one...
> My timelines:
> 20/11/2015: Submitted online and same day reply email: "Application received Reference number xxxxx"
> 23/11/2015: Email from AFP "AFP National Police Check Application Processed"
> 27/11/2105: Police report received by post to QLD address
> 
> Hope this helps...


wow, that was pretty quick for 10 adresses. seems there is no relation between addresses and PCC. Agree, clubbing addresses is an option but that would reflect incorrect info and risk in case of verification. I wonder if these addresses need to align with entries in form 80?

that does help btw. thanks mate!


----------



## ibm.wazzy

Faraz Ahmad said:


> Alhumdulillah ... visa has been granted
> 
> thanks a lot to this forum n all seniors ...
> 
> lodged date 13/01/2016
> grant date 006/04/2016
> IED 29/07/2016


Congrats Faraz.


----------



## Evan82

conjoinme said:


> wow, that was pretty quick for 10 adresses. seems there is no relation between addresses and PCC. Agree, clubbing addresses is an option but that would reflect incorrect info and risk in case of verification. I wonder if these addresses need to align with entries in form 80?
> 
> that does help btw. thanks mate!


Honestly, imho, better give information as accurately possible.
And agree, I think it's just a 10 second check for each address to check a local or some centralized database for AFP. No relation between number of addresses and time for processing. In fact I think I saw an SLA for 3-4 days for processing somewhere in the website.
And oh yeah, now you mentioned it...
Yeah, better the addresses are one to one between 80 and the PCC. But also, in the police report, the addresses are not mentioned. It just says:
"so and so with birthdate such and such has no disclosable criminal records from this date to that date"


----------



## krish4aus

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi,
> 
> thanks for your reply , I am from IT .Applied the visa under Software Engineer job code 261312.
> 
> Still the application status says "Application REceived".Applied on 3rd March.
> anyone from this forum , can you please advise can I call to DIBP and ask for the status.
> 
> thanks,
> Sridevi.
> 
> Visa Lodge : 03/03/2016
> CO allocation : XX/XX/2016
> Grant:XX/XX/2016


Hi Sridevi - I think you should wait for some time., Have you uploaded all the documents and targetting for a direct grant?

In any case , I guess it's too early to call them. Wait for a week or 2. Good luck!!


----------



## kapoor.neha

Hi Evan,

Thanks for your help. But does the status change from Application received once we submit the application or it remains the same.

Thanks
N


----------



## Aakash2012

Is Brisbane GSM even working these day ?

I do not see a single grant from there .. every grant is from GSM Adelaide.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

auseager said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm about to complete to 60 days after visa lodge, if I inquire about my status will it have any negative impact.. I know the standard processing times is 3 months..but i'm little nervous...


Hey Auseager, 

Don't be nervous... this forum is here to give all the positive energy that we need during this breath taking waiting period... You have crossed halfway or who now Grant may arrive any time. So be exited to receive the Grant and Enjoy the horrible waiting time.. :behindsofa:


----------



## ibm.wazzy

Mann1 said:


> Namaste everyone. Just got my PR grant from GSM Adelaide.
> 6 feb visa lodged onshore ( 261312)
> 3 March co contact for form 80 and 1221 and India and Aus pcc
> 12 March all required document submitted
> 6 April grant.


Congrats... You Grant was a Fast delivery.


----------



## vikaschandra

krish4aus said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have paid the fee on 20th March and uploaded most documents, the status shows 'Application received' .
> 
> What is the purpose of the 'Submit Application' button on the 'My application summary' screen. Should we have to click that and only then CO will be assigned?


The 'Submit Application' button is for any un-lodged applications. As there can be multiple applications under one immi account out of which some have been submitted and received and some incomplete which can be submitted at later stage using submit button. 

In your case if the status is "Application Received" then just ignore the button

see the attached file for more details.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

shawnchristophervaz said:


> No Idea,
> 
> CO did not contact as yet... Still waiting..
> 
> Virubaps, who lodged on 09-03-2016 got his grant already


Everyone is going to have their turn... Not sure when... WE need to just wait... 
Wait with Open hands to accept Grant and Positive energy to boost yourself.


----------



## auseager

ibm.wazzy said:


> Hey Auseager,
> 
> Don't be nervous... this forum is here to give all the positive energy that we need during this breath taking waiting period... You have crossed halfway or who now Grant may arrive any time. So be exited to receive the Grant and Enjoy the horrible waiting time.. :behindsofa:


Thanks for the reply wazzy...we both share the similar timelines...


----------



## ibm.wazzy

vikaschandra said:


> The 'Submit Application' button is for any un-lodged applications. As there can be multiple applications under one immi account out of which some have been submitted and received and some incomplete which can be submitted at later stage using submit button.
> 
> In your case if the status is "Application Received" then just ignore the button
> 
> see the attached file for more details.



Thanks Vikas for the awesome PDF. I am sure this PDF will Answer to 50% of the people question in the forum. If we can cut paste the diagram in the forum it would be great for all. Even the quest who are viewing this thread.


----------



## sridevimca20022

krish4aus said:


> Hi Sridevi - I think you should wait for some time., Have you uploaded all the documents and targetting for a direct grant?
> 
> In any case , I guess it's too early to call them. Wait for a week or 2. Good luck!!


Hi Krish,

I am not sure what is meant by direct grant.But my consultancy advised me to submit all the documents including PCC,Form80 and Medicals. I did so.

But stil I did not see any CO allocation it is been now morethan 4weeks.The status shows "application REceived" When I check with my consultency they are saying it takes time.but initially they told that to submit all the docs so that the process will be speed.But now it is different .It is taking long time even to allocate a CO.

Can you advice can I call to DIBP.

Thanks,
Sridevi.


----------



## ARYAN2015

vikaschandra said:


> Uploading to immi account should suffice. But if the CO has mentioned on the request to send respond via email you should send the required documents via email as well.


In my case CO had mentioned to send response via an email but i just uploaded the document to immi site. It was also mentioned to reply to the mail with in 28 days of the request date ( 18-Jan-2016). I have just responded to their email today with the required documents. Now I don't know whether the additional information provided would be considered or not.


----------



## Evan82

kapoor.neha said:


> Hi Evan,
> 
> Thanks for your help. But does the status change from Application received once we submit the application or it remains the same.
> 
> Thanks
> N


It remains the same until you press "submit application" (presumably after you attach all supporting documents, but once again it is not necessary to press this after you upload all. A CO will eventually pick up your case roughly after 28 days, regardless you press this button or not). Nevertheless if you press that it goes to "assessment in progress", once again, no need to press that, just wait till CO picks it. If you have uploaded all to CO's satisfaction, you'll get direct grant and status will go directly to "outcome finalized". If not a CO will be assigned and you'll be asked to provide additional docs, in which case the status will for to "information requested". After you upload the requested docs, you may press the "information provided" button, after which the status again will show "assessment in progress"

Edit: The pdf in vikas' post will be useful to you:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/9855250-post3476.html


----------



## ravikiran7070

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi Krish,
> 
> I am not sure what is meant by direct grant.But my consultancy advised me to submit all the documents including PCC,Form80 and Medicals. I did so.
> 
> But stil I did not see any CO allocation it is been now morethan 4weeks.The status shows "application REceived" When I check with my consultency they are saying it takes time.but initially they told that to submit all the docs so that the process will be speed.But now it is different .It is taking long time even to allocate a CO.
> 
> Can you advice can I call to DIBP.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sridevi.


Sridevi,

CO allocation depends on case to case basis. For some it takes 1
To 2 months depending on the number of applications. I got mine allocated in the 4th week. My friend got it allocated in 1 week. So there is no hard and fast rule for this.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

auseager said:


> Thanks for the reply wazzy...we both share the similar timelines...


Yes Auseager.... 

Even I am waiting for my Golden Email to change my life...


----------



## naveenarja

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for your reply , I am from IT .Applied the visa under Software Engineer job code 261312.
> 
> 
> 
> Still the application status says "Application REceived".Applied on 3rd March.
> 
> anyone from this forum , can you please advise can I call to DIBP and ask for the status.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Sridevi.
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodge : 03/03/2016
> 
> CO allocation : XX/XX/2016
> 
> Grant:XX/XX/2016




If it's taking longer time, you may count as on the way for direct grant even (if all documents are front loaded).

I have applied on 13th March with all document front loaded (by mistake PCC is uploaded under penal clearance certificate instead of police clearance certificate). Now that they CO Karen (from GSM Adelaide office) contacted on 4th April asking for PCC. I have uploaded the PCC again on 4th late evening. Don't know what happens next and how many days further.

I have applied under 261313 with 70 points (10 points for work experience)


----------



## Evan82

naveenarja said:


> If it's taking longer time, you may count as on the way for direct grant even (if all documents are front loaded).
> 
> I have applied on 13th March with all document front loaded (by mistake PCC is uploaded under penal clearance certificate instead of police clearance certificate). Now that they CO Karen (from GSM Adelaide office) contacted on 4th April asking for PCC. I have uploaded the PCC again on 4th late evening. Don't know what happens next and how many days further.
> 
> I have applied under 261313 with 70 points (10 points for work experience)


10 points for work experience means higher chance for an employment verification process. If it's triggered you may have to add some 2-3 months silent period.


----------



## sridevimca20022

naveenarja said:


> If it's taking longer time, you may count as on the way for direct grant even (if all documents are front loaded).
> 
> I have applied on 13th March with all document front loaded (by mistake PCC is uploaded under penal clearance certificate instead of police clearance certificate). Now that they CO Karen (from GSM Adelaide office) contacted on 4th April asking for PCC. I have uploaded the PCC again on 4th late evening. Don't know what happens next and how many days further.
> 
> I have applied under 261313 with 70 points (10 points for work experience)


Hi,

thanks for your clarification.Yes I fronloaded all the documents including PCC,Form80,Form1221 and Medicals.

thanks,
Sridevi


----------



## naveenarja

Evan82 said:


> 10 points for work experience means higher chance for an employment verification process. If it's triggered you may have to add some 2-3 months silent period.




Yes ..very much true


----------



## naveenarja

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for your clarification.Yes I fronloaded all the documents including PCC,Form80,Form1221 and Medicals.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Sridevi




All the best to all of us


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Lodged on 02-03-2016.
35 Days as of today..





Evan82 said:


> I think he - scottdownunder- was just... you know.... :eyebrows: making a small joke...
> He took the word "where" for the literal meaning... By the way, how many days after you lodged may I enquire?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

This is the usual message you will receive

Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on DD Mar YYYY as you have lodged a visa application.




Rajgowda said:


> Hi Guys,
> Is it normal we get email saying your invitation has expired even after lodging the visa?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Hi Devi,

I applied on 02-03-2016.
My application status still says "Application Received"

The standard operation time per application is 3 months.
So i guess you should wait for a while prior to getting in touch with DIBP.




sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi,
> 
> thanks for your reply , I am from IT .Applied the visa under Software Engineer job code 261312.
> 
> Still the application status says "Application REceived".Applied on 3rd March.
> anyone from this forum , can you please advise can I call to DIBP and ask for the status.
> 
> thanks,
> Sridevi.
> -
> Visa Lodge : 03/03/2016
> CO allocation : XX/XX/2016
> Grant:XX/XX/2016


----------



## vish555

Quick question - Can i use my friends travel card for paying Visa fees when i lodge the Visa ?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Fantastic Info...

Thanks Vikaas



vikaschandra said:


> The 'Submit Application' button is for any un-lodged applications. As there can be multiple applications under one immi account out of which some have been submitted and received and some incomplete which can be submitted at later stage using submit button.
> 
> In your case if the status is "Application Received" then just ignore the button
> 
> see the attached file for more details.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

Hello 

I just saw my profile in Immi. The application is in Assessment in progress. When i check the header show this kind of alreat... 

Is this normal 


Important information
This application is currently being assessed. The department may contact the applicant if further supporting documentation is required. For information regarding application processing times, please refer to service standards. Please note requests for status updates within this period will not be responded to.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Well said...

The wait is the most difficult part.. 
Fingers crossed..... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:




ibm.wazzy said:


> Everyone is going to have their turn... Not sure when... WE need to just wait...
> Wait with Open hands to accept Grant and Positive energy to boost yourself.


----------



## vikaschandra

ARYAN2015 said:


> In my case CO had mentioned to send response via an email but i just uploaded the document to immi site. It was also mentioned to reply to the mail with in 28 days of the request date ( 18-Jan-2016). I have just responded to their email today with the required documents. Now I don't know whether the additional information provided would be considered or not.


Oh sure it would be considered since you uploaded it on IMMI Account and must have definitely clicked the Information Provided button. 

Relax you will hear from DIBP soon with positive response.


----------



## ps01

Hi Guys,

I have uploaded my EOI with 60 points for NSW recently , i would like to know what documents i need to prepare after receiving the invitation. i know the timeline after receiving the invite is very narrow so would like to prepare all documents before hand.

Thanks


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

All the besteace:



ibm.wazzy said:


> Yes Auseager....
> 
> Even I am waiting for my Golden Email to change my life...


----------



## krish4aus

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi Krish,
> 
> I am not sure what is meant by direct grant.But my consultancy advised me to submit all the documents including PCC,Form80 and Medicals. I did so.
> 
> But stil I did not see any CO allocation it is been now morethan 4weeks.The status shows "application REceived" When I check with my consultency they are saying it takes time.but initially they told that to submit all the docs so that the process will be speed.But now it is different .It is taking long time even to allocate a CO.
> 
> Can you advice can I call to DIBP.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sridevi.


You must wait, it may be a case of giving you a direct grant as you have submitted all the document. It's too early to call is my gut feel.


----------



## ps01

Hi Guys,

I have recently submitted by EOI with 60 points for NSW under electronics engineer. I would like to know what documents do i need to prepare after receiving the invite , i have read that the timeline after the invite is very narrow so would like to prepare all documents before hand.

Thanks


----------



## krish4aus

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Fantastic Info...
> 
> Thanks Vikaas


Great share!!


----------



## auseager

vish555 said:


> Quick question - Can i use my friends travel card for paying Visa fees when i lodge the Visa ?


of course you can..


----------



## ibm.wazzy

shawnchristophervaz said:


> All the besteace:


Thanks Shawn, 

And all the best to you too... I hope we all get the Grant soon.


----------



## sol79

ps01 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have uploaded my EOI with 60 points for NSW recently , i would like to know what documents i need to prepare after receiving the invitation. i know the timeline after receiving the invite is very narrow so would like to prepare all documents before hand.
> 
> Thanks


Firstly, what job code have you applied under. Bear in mind that some job codes have a long waiting period for invitations with a 60-point application. Check the latest stats on SkillSelect here. 

If you think you'll get an invitation in the next 6 months, start putting your docs and PCCs together so you can front-load everything as soon as your invitation comes through. Here's the document checklist. Here's what I did:

1. Work exp letters - I used what I submitted to ACS. I also got 3 payslips from each company.
2. Qualifications - Same degree and transcripts used for ACS.
3. Resume - update your resume and PDF it.
4. Form 80 and Form 1221.
5. Medicals - Go to your immiaccount and start a NEW application for medicals. You'll get a HAP ID when you generate the reference letter. You can later link that to your invitation/visa application. Go get your medicals done. I have old/healed TB scars on my lungs, so I knew I would have to go for additional tests that take up to 2 months. I got this done even before my EOI. Medicals are valid for 6 months.
6. PCCs - Apply for PCCs for any country where you've spent 12+ months since the age of 16.Start this now as some countries can take a while. Most PCCs are valid for a year.
7. Birth certificate - colour scan.
8. Prep everything, get your invite, apply, front-load all docs and get a direct grant.
9. Fly to Sydney and buy me a beer as a nice gesture


----------



## ravikiran7070

Point number 9


----------



## ps01

Thanks bro  well informative.


----------



## naveenarja

vish555 said:


> Quick question - Can i use my friends travel card for paying Visa fees when i lodge the Visa ?




Yes

You can


----------



## Rishistrider

I too lodged on the 26th Feb'2016,had CO Adelaide contact to resend scanned passport copy.. Sent the same day.. Waiting.. Please update if you get any intimation..best of luck for grant..


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Please do invite me when you reach Point No: 9..

Im always available... 



sol79 said:


> Firstly, what job code have you applied under. Bear in mind that some job codes have a long waiting period for invitations with a 60-point application. Check the latest stats on SkillSelect here.
> 
> If you think you'll get an invitation in the next 6 months, start putting your docs and PCCs together so you can front-load everything as soon as your invitation comes through. Here's the document checklist. Here's what I did:
> 
> 1. Work exp letters - I used what I submitted to ACS. I also got 3 payslips from each company.
> 2. Qualifications - Same degree and transcripts used for ACS.
> 3. Resume - update your resume and PDF it.
> 4. Form 80 and Form 1221.
> 5. Medicals - Go to your immiaccount and start a NEW application for medicals. You'll get a HAP ID when you generate the reference letter. You can later link that to your invitation/visa application. Go get your medicals done. I have old/healed TB scars on my lungs, so I knew I would have to go for additional tests that take up to 2 months. I got this done even before my EOI. Medicals are valid for 6 months.
> 6. PCCs - Apply for PCCs for any country where you've spent 12+ months since the age of 16.Start this now as some countries can take a while. Most PCCs are valid for a year.
> 7. Birth certificate - colour scan.
> 8. Prep everything, get your invite, apply, front-load all docs and get a direct grant.
> 9. Fly to Sydney and buy me a beer as a nice gesture


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Hi Devi,

Skilled migration visa processing times


FYI - skilled-migration-visa-processing-times

BR




sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi,
> 
> thanks for your clarification.Yes I fronloaded all the documents including PCC,Form80,Form1221 and Medicals.
> 
> thanks,
> Sridevi


----------



## Rajgowda

Where you been this days after lodging the visa dude? I thought you flew to Auss. ;-)




krish4aus said:


> The EOI status should show Lodged and you would have got a message stating that your EOI is suspended as you have lodged your visa.


----------



## amitanshu

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Congrats.. Good News.. did you say 4:00PM or AM?
> 
> What is your occupation?


It is 4:00 PM AEST

My occupation is Analyst Programmer.


----------



## krish4aus

Rajgowda said:


> Where you been this days after lodging the visa dude? I thought you flew to Auss. ;-)


I wish that it was that easy  , may be both of us will get and fly together. Similar timeline


----------



## bharathi039

krish4aus said:


> I wish that it was that easy  , may be both of us will get and fly together. Similar timeline


Welcome back my friend..!!  Wish you have a smooth process..


----------



## sandeshrego

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Hi Devi,
> 
> Skilled migration visa processing times
> 
> 
> FYI - skilled-migration-visa-processing-times
> 
> BR


Wow, another mechie waiting for CO Contact. Looks like another Mangy like me  or Goan.

Stay in touch. going for my medicals tomorrow. Still waiting for CO Contact. Agents told me it will take me two months.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Hi buddy,

All the best..
Unfortunately... not from Mangalore nor Goa..:eyebrows:

its been one month wait as of now.
Can you please input your detains into the tracker.. 

BR




sandeshrego said:


> Wow, another mechie waiting for CO Contact. Looks like another Mangy like me  or Goan.
> 
> Stay in touch. going for my medicals tomorrow. Still waiting for CO Contact. Agents told me it will take me two months.


----------



## sandeshrego

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> All the best..
> Unfortunately... not from Mangalore nor Goa..:eyebrows:
> 
> its been one month wait as of now.
> Can you please input your detains into the tracker..
> 
> BR


I have added my details in Immitracker. Will update my medical today.


----------



## krish4aus

bharathi039 said:


> Welcome back my friend..!!  Wish you have a smooth process..


Thank you bharathi, hope you are gearing up for the magic downunder 

Good luck!!


----------



## ibm.wazzy

As per today post again 3 member got their Grant Today. So on an Average 3 member are getting Grant present on this forum.


----------



## theskyisalive

ibm.wazzy said:


> As per today post again 3 member got their Grant Today. So on an Average 3 member are getting Grant present on this forum.


as per myimmitracker 6 grants today...on an average roughly 4 grants per day for last 7-10 days, of course there are additional people outside myimmitracker also who are getting their grants!


----------



## namqas

Mann1 said:


> Namaste everyone. Just got my PR grant from GSM Adelaide.
> 6 feb visa lodged onshore ( 261312)
> 3 March co contact for form 80 and 1221 and India and Aus pcc
> 12 March all required document submitted
> 6 April grant.


Congrats !


----------



## sarbjass

Mann1 said:


> Namaste everyone. Just got my PR grant from GSM Adelaide.
> 6 feb visa lodged onshore ( 261312)
> 3 March co contact for form 80 and 1221 and India and Aus pcc
> 12 March all required document submitted
> 6 April grant.


Congrats mate for your visa grant.

I just want to know one information from you, while submitting the documents requested by CO, have you just uploaded the documents on immi account or along with that you have sent an email too.


----------



## Tatty teddy

Aakash2012 said:


> Is Brisbane GSM even working these day ?
> 
> I do not see a single grant from there .. every grant is from GSM Adelaide.


So true... Waiting for more grants from Brisbane:fingerscrossed:.


----------



## zeeshan355

dhruv_sahai said:


> Hi Zeeshan,
> 
> Thats absolutely correct, I started my process way back in 2014, Got into trap of IELTS 0.5 Scam. Appeared 6 times for the IELTS but no luck...every time i lacked 0.5 either in Speaking or writing...
> 
> So couple of months were wasted in start until I appeared for PTE in early 2015...Cleared it in single attempt with 70+ in all modules...
> 
> Following up with this forum energy and positivity which is a great source of perseverance.
> 
> Hoping for the grant in couple of weeks now...
> 
> Regards
> DS



Dear Dhruv, 
I really appreciate your patience, dedication and never give up attitutde....
PTE has definately been the saviour for many of Us having trouble with IELTS SCAM ;-)
Cheers to all the activ members of this group who are helping eachother in someway or the other to let their dream come true... best of luck... thanks...


----------



## Evan82

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Lodged on 02-03-2016.
> 35 Days as of today..


OK... If you have frontloaded all the stuff, then consider no communication to be a good thing. higher probability of a direct grant. In any case, 2 weeks of patience would be a good thing. If you don't hear anything by mid May, a call to DIBP would be good. All of this valid if you are not claiming exp. points so employee verification does not apply....


----------



## rohitjaggi

any grants?

I am still waiting for mine.


----------



## anoop_vn

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> All the best..
> Unfortunately... not from Mangalore nor Goa..:eyebrows:
> 
> its been one month wait as of now.
> Can you please input your detains into the tracker..
> 
> BR


Hi Guys,
I am a mechanical/automotive guy too .
I am a secondary applicant.


----------



## Prasobhp

Hi ,
I lodged my visa on jan 29 yesterday was my last day in my current job.
1)Should I upload the relieving letter from my current company in the application?
2)If yes should I change forms 1221 and 80 as well?
Thank you in advance.
29-10-2015 ACS Submitted
03-11-2015 ACS Positive Outcome
21-12-2015 PTE-A Attended result on 22 dec(L:73 R:87 W: 75 S: 80)
20-01-2016 EOI Submit (DOE -189) 65 Points
22-01-2016 Invitation received 
29-01-2016 Visa Lodged
02-02-2016 Doc uploaded
05-02-2016 PCC 
10-02-2016 CO contact requested for Medicals
16-02-2016 Medicals result up loaded
XX-XX-2016 Grant


----------



## Evan82

Prasobhp said:


> Hi ,
> I lodged my visa on jan 29 yesterday was my last day in my current job.
> 1)Should I upload the relieving letter from my current company in the application?
> 2)If yes should I change forms 1221 and 80 as well?
> Thank you in advance.
> 29-10-2015 ACS Submitted
> 03-11-2015 ACS Positive Outcome
> 21-12-2015 PTE-A Attended result on 22 dec(L:73 R:87 W: 75 S: 80)
> 20-01-2016 EOI Submit (DOE -189) 65 Points
> 22-01-2016 Invitation received
> 29-01-2016 Visa Lodged
> 02-02-2016 Doc uploaded
> 05-02-2016 PCC
> 10-02-2016 CO contact requested for Medicals
> 16-02-2016 Medicals result up loaded
> XX-XX-2016 Grant


I think first of all, you should submit a 1022 (notification of change of circumstances) asap. In the form you may mention the affected sections of 1221 and 80 and remark the updates. After that, you should upload offer letter for the current job and acceptance of contract/appointment letter as applicable.


----------



## panna

Can someone please provide me with Adelaide or Brisbane DIBP phone no, Offshore Australia.


----------



## Evan82

panna said:


> Can someone please provide me with Adelaide or Brisbane DIBP phone no, Offshore Australia.


Check your personal messages.


----------



## aussieby2016

panna said:


> can someone please provide me with adelaide or brisbane dibp phone no, offshore australia.


+61-731367000


----------



## Romrio

Tata1983 said:


> @Romrio
> 
> Could we know what did you submit as a proof of functional English for spouse?


Apologies for the delayed response. We submitted her TOEFL result.


----------



## T Thareja

Hi All,

just a quick question, do we need form 80 for both Primary and Secondary applicants? and form 1221 also?

regardds


----------



## andreyx108b

T Thareja said:


> Hi All, just a quick question, do we need form 80 for both Primary and Secondary applicants? and form 1221 also? regardds


Yes. 

If you go for a DG.


----------



## Evan82

T Thareja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> just a quick question, do we need form 80 for both Primary and Secondary applicants? and form 1221 also?
> 
> regardds


Best done that way, provide both for spouse as well... Both forms asked for all applicants above 18 in most cases (probably to check on travel history etc.)


----------



## T Thareja

Evan82 said:


> Best done that way, provide both for spouse as well... Both forms asked for all applicants above 18 in most cases (probably to check on travel history etc.)


Thanks for letting me know


----------



## T Thareja

Evan82 said:


> Best done that way, provide both for spouse as well... Both forms asked for all applicants above 18 in most cases (probably to check on travel history etc.)


I have already clicked information provided. Can I upload documents now?


----------



## Evan82

T Thareja said:


> I have already clicked information provided. Can I upload documents now?


Yes you can.


----------



## Evan82

OnlyAustralia said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Kindly refer below mentioned link for new PTE material.
> 
> PTE Preperation: New PTE Material (All In One) (PTE material all in one)
> 
> PTE Preperation: PTE Essays with Solution. (Essays)
> 
> Thanks


Thanks a lot bro, this would be helpful for a LOT of people getting ready


----------



## syedusman1

Congrats Guys,
By the Grace of Almighty, I have received the grants for myself, my wife, and my lovely daughter, a few minutes back. I am really really thankful to all of guys here for the support and courage. Hope to meet many of you in Australia. Expected to travel in next 4-6 weeks IA.

My timelines are as follows

1st attempt:
EOI submitted: 1st jan 2015
EOI Accepted: 10th jan 2015
Visa lodged: 10th feb 2015
Co Contact: 23rd March (informed me that your experience is 5 months short of 8 years claimed, due to the fact ACS has cut 2 years. I was following ACS 2013 guide, so overlooked that point)
My Response: 26th March. I wrote them, for the withdrawl and requested refund as it is a simple check in their system which should have been there at the time we claim points. Also attached 2013 guideline.
Withdrawn: 10th april 2015
Got Refunded: June 2015

2nd Attempt:
1. EOI submitted: 7th september 2015
2. EOI Accepted: 22nd jan 2016
3. Visa Lodged: 22nd jan 2016
4. 1st CO contact: 4th feb 2016 (asked for form 80, mine and spouse + child medical)
5. 2nd CO contact: 7th March 2016 (asked for mine and spouse medical, as they got expired)
6. Medical submitted: 15th March 2016
8. GRANT: 7-April-2016 (09:38 AM Pakistan Time)

A bit tough journey, and not to forgot in the process i appeared 3 times for IElts, to improve the 0.5 factor, which never happened, so i was a 60 pointer. 
Also i have two visa rejections:
1. UK visit visa in 2013
2. KSA business visit in 2016


Once again, thanks!


----------



## Evan82

syedusman1 said:


> Congrats Guys,
> By the Grace of Almighty, I have received the grants for myself, my wife, and my lovely daughter, a few minutes back. I am really really thankful to all of guys here for the support and courage. Hope to meet many of you in Australia. Expected to travel in next 4-6 weeks IA.
> 
> My timelines are as follows
> 
> 1st attempt:
> EOI submitted: 1st jan 2015
> EOI Accepted: 10th jan 2015
> Visa lodged: 10th feb 2015
> Co Contact: 23rd March (informed me that your experience is 5 months short of 8 years claimed, due to the fact ACS has cut 2 years. I was following ACS 2013 guide, so overlooked that point)
> My Response: 26th March. I wrote them, for the withdrawl and requested refund as it is a simple check in their system which should have been there at the time we claim points. Also attached 2013 guideline.
> Withdrawn: 10th april 2015
> Got Refunded: June 2015
> 
> 2nd Attempt:
> 1. EOI submitted: 7th september 2015
> 2. EOI Accepted: 22nd jan 2016
> 3. Visa Lodged: 22nd jan 2016
> 4. 1st CO contact: 4th feb 2016 (asked for form 80, mine and spouse + child medical)
> 5. 2nd CO contact: 7th March 2016 (asked for mine and spouse medical, as they got expired)
> 6. Medical submitted: 15th March 2016
> 8. GRANT: 7-April-2016 (09:38 AM Pakistan Time)
> 
> A bit tough journey, and not to forgot in the process i appeared 3 times for IElts, to improve the 0.5 factor, which never happened, so i was a 60 pointer.
> Also i have two visa rejections:
> 1. UK visit visa in 2013
> 2. KSA business visit in 2016
> 
> 
> Once again, thanks!


heartiest congrats and warmest wishes for the perseverance and the gutsy show. Yours is a good example of a successful VISA refund, examples of which are hard to come by. Thanks for sharing the detailed info and all the best of the journey ahead.


----------



## vikaschandra

syedusman1 said:


> Congrats Guys,
> By the Grace of Almighty, I have received the grants for myself, my wife, and my lovely daughter, a few minutes back. I am really really thankful to all of guys here for the support and courage. Hope to meet many of you in Australia. Expected to travel in next 4-6 weeks IA.
> 
> My timelines are as follows
> 
> 1st attempt:
> EOI submitted: 1st jan 2015
> EOI Accepted: 10th jan 2015
> Visa lodged: 10th feb 2015
> Co Contact: 23rd March (informed me that your experience is 5 months short of 8 years claimed, due to the fact ACS has cut 2 years. I was following ACS 2013 guide, so overlooked that point)
> My Response: 26th March. I wrote them, for the withdrawl and requested refund as it is a simple check in their system which should have been there at the time we claim points. Also attached 2013 guideline.
> Withdrawn: 10th april 2015
> Got Refunded: June 2015
> 
> 2nd Attempt:
> 1. EOI submitted: 7th september 2015
> 2. EOI Accepted: 22nd jan 2016
> 3. Visa Lodged: 22nd jan 2016
> 4. 1st CO contact: 4th feb 2016 (asked for form 80, mine and spouse + child medical)
> 5. 2nd CO contact: 7th March 2016 (asked for mine and spouse medical, as they got expired)
> 6. Medical submitted: 15th March 2016
> 8. GRANT: 7-April-2016 (09:38 AM Pakistan Time)
> 
> A bit tough journey, and not to forgot in the process i appeared 3 times for IElts, to improve the 0.5 factor, which never happened, so i was a 60 pointer.
> Also i have two visa rejections:
> 1. UK visit visa in 2013
> 2. KSA business visit in 2016
> 
> 
> Once again, thanks!


Heartiest Congratulations to your and your family.. Enjoy the day to the fullest. You have overcome the failure and achieved your desired result best wishes with your future endeavors.


----------



## SqOats

syedusman1 said:


> Congrats Guys,
> By the Grace of Almighty, I have received the grants for myself, my wife, and my lovely daughter, a few minutes back. I am really really thankful to all of guys here for the support and courage. Hope to meet many of you in Australia. Expected to travel in next 4-6 weeks IA.
> 
> My timelines are as follows
> 
> 1st attempt:
> EOI submitted: 1st jan 2015
> EOI Accepted: 10th jan 2015
> Visa lodged: 10th feb 2015
> Co Contact: 23rd March (informed me that your experience is 5 months short of 8 years claimed, due to the fact ACS has cut 2 years. I was following ACS 2013 guide, so overlooked that point)
> My Response: 26th March. I wrote them, for the withdrawl and requested refund as it is a simple check in their system which should have been there at the time we claim points. Also attached 2013 guideline.
> Withdrawn: 10th april 2015
> Got Refunded: June 2015
> 
> 2nd Attempt:
> 1. EOI submitted: 7th september 2015
> 2. EOI Accepted: 22nd jan 2016
> 3. Visa Lodged: 22nd jan 2016
> 4. 1st CO contact: 4th feb 2016 (asked for form 80, mine and spouse + child medical)
> 5. 2nd CO contact: 7th March 2016 (asked for mine and spouse medical, as they got expired)
> 6. Medical submitted: 15th March 2016
> 8. GRANT: 7-April-2016 (09:38 AM Pakistan Time)
> 
> A bit tough journey, and not to forgot in the process i appeared 3 times for IElts, to improve the 0.5 factor, which never happened, so i was a 60 pointer.
> Also i have two visa rejections:
> 1. UK visit visa in 2013
> 2. KSA business visit in 2016
> 
> 
> Once again, thanks!


Many congrats man. I admire your will power to reapply after the first mishap. But again, you were lucky to get the refund. Great success story.

Wish you all the best in future.


----------



## andreyx108b

syedusman1 said:


> Congrats Guys, By the Grace of Almighty, I have received the grants for myself, my wife, and my lovely daughter, a few minutes back. I am really really thankful to all of guys here for the support and courage. Hope to meet many of you in Australia. Expected to travel in next 4-6 weeks IA. My timelines are as follows 1st attempt: EOI submitted: 1st jan 2015 EOI Accepted: 10th jan 2015 Visa lodged: 10th feb 2015 Co Contact: 23rd March (informed me that your experience is 5 months short of 8 years claimed, due to the fact ACS has cut 2 years. I was following ACS 2013 guide, so overlooked that point) My Response: 26th March. I wrote them, for the withdrawl and requested refund as it is a simple check in their system which should have been there at the time we claim points. Also attached 2013 guideline. Withdrawn: 10th april 2015 Got Refunded: June 2015 2nd Attempt: 1. EOI submitted: 7th september 2015 2. EOI Accepted: 22nd jan 2016 3. Visa Lodged: 22nd jan 2016 4. 1st CO contact: 4th feb 2016 (asked for form 80, mine and spouse + child medical) 5. 2nd CO contact: 7th March 2016 (asked for mine and spouse medical, as they got expired) 6. Medical submitted: 15th March 2016 8. GRANT: 7-April-2016 (09:38 AM Pakistan Time) A bit tough journey, and not to forgot in the process i appeared 3 times for IElts, to improve the 0.5 factor, which never happened, so i was a 60 pointer. Also i have two visa rejections: 1. UK visit visa in 2013 2. KSA business visit in 2016 Once again, thanks!


Congrats mate!


----------



## kapoor.neha

Congratulations buddy...Enjoy your day...It was a long journey and now its the time to celebrate..


----------



## DT2702

syedusman1 said:


> Congrats Guys,
> By the Grace of Almighty, I have received the grants for myself, my wife, and my lovely daughter, a few minutes back. I am really really thankful to all of guys here for the support and courage. Hope to meet many of you in Australia. Expected to travel in next 4-6 weeks IA.
> 
> My timelines are as follows
> 
> 1st attempt:
> EOI submitted: 1st jan 2015
> EOI Accepted: 10th jan 2015
> Visa lodged: 10th feb 2015
> Co Contact: 23rd March (informed me that your experience is 5 months short of 8 years claimed, due to the fact ACS has cut 2 years. I was following ACS 2013 guide, so overlooked that point)
> My Response: 26th March. I wrote them, for the withdrawl and requested refund as it is a simple check in their system which should have been there at the time we claim points. Also attached 2013 guideline.
> Withdrawn: 10th april 2015
> Got Refunded: June 2015
> 
> 2nd Attempt:
> 1. EOI submitted: 7th september 2015
> 2. EOI Accepted: 22nd jan 2016
> 3. Visa Lodged: 22nd jan 2016
> 4. 1st CO contact: 4th feb 2016 (asked for form 80, mine and spouse + child medical)
> 5. 2nd CO contact: 7th March 2016 (asked for mine and spouse medical, as they got expired)
> 6. Medical submitted: 15th March 2016
> 8. GRANT: 7-April-2016 (09:38 AM Pakistan Time)
> 
> A bit tough journey, and not to forgot in the process i appeared 3 times for IElts, to improve the 0.5 factor, which never happened, so i was a 60 pointer.
> Also i have two visa rejections:
> 1. UK visit visa in 2013
> 2. KSA business visit in 2016
> 
> 
> Once again, thanks!


Heartiest Congratulations Mate. Your Visa journey is a great story of Persistence and Belief. 

I am very happy for you. Good luck with all your future endeavours. 

Regards 
DT2702

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bushra Zahra

syedusman1 said:


> Congrats Guys,
> By the Grace of Almighty, I have received the grants for myself, my wife, and my lovely daughter, a few minutes back. I am really really thankful to all of guys here for the support and courage. Hope to meet many of you in Australia. Expected to travel in next 4-6 weeks IA.
> 
> My timelines are as follows
> 
> 1st attempt:
> EOI submitted: 1st jan 2015
> EOI Accepted: 10th jan 2015
> Visa lodged: 10th feb 2015
> Co Contact: 23rd March (informed me that your experience is 5 months short of 8 years claimed, due to the fact ACS has cut 2 years. I was following ACS 2013 guide, so overlooked that point)
> My Response: 26th March. I wrote them, for the withdrawl and requested refund as it is a simple check in their system which should have been there at the time we claim points. Also attached 2013 guideline.
> Withdrawn: 10th april 2015
> Got Refunded: June 2015
> 
> 2nd Attempt:
> 1. EOI submitted: 7th september 2015
> 2. EOI Accepted: 22nd jan 2016
> 3. Visa Lodged: 22nd jan 2016
> 4. 1st CO contact: 4th feb 2016 (asked for form 80, mine and spouse + child medical)
> 5. 2nd CO contact: 7th March 2016 (asked for mine and spouse medical, as they got expired)
> 6. Medical submitted: 15th March 2016
> 8. GRANT: 7-April-2016 (09:38 AM Pakistan Time)
> 
> A bit tough journey, and not to forgot in the process i appeared 3 times for IElts, to improve the 0.5 factor, which never happened, so i was a 60 pointer.
> Also i have two visa rejections:
> 1. UK visit visa in 2013
> 2. KSA business visit in 2016
> 
> 
> Once again, thanks!


congrats have a happy life ahead. what is your occupation???


----------



## naveenarja

syedusman1 said:


> Congrats Guys,
> By the Grace of Almighty, I have received the grants for myself, my wife, and my lovely daughter, a few minutes back. I am really really thankful to all of guys here for the support and courage. Hope to meet many of you in Australia. Expected to travel in next 4-6 weeks IA.
> 
> My timelines are as follows
> 
> 1st attempt:
> EOI submitted: 1st jan 2015
> EOI Accepted: 10th jan 2015
> Visa lodged: 10th feb 2015
> Co Contact: 23rd March (informed me that your experience is 5 months short of 8 years claimed, due to the fact ACS has cut 2 years. I was following ACS 2013 guide, so overlooked that point)
> My Response: 26th March. I wrote them, for the withdrawl and requested refund as it is a simple check in their system which should have been there at the time we claim points. Also attached 2013 guideline.
> Withdrawn: 10th april 2015
> Got Refunded: June 2015
> 
> 2nd Attempt:
> 1. EOI submitted: 7th september 2015
> 2. EOI Accepted: 22nd jan 2016
> 3. Visa Lodged: 22nd jan 2016
> 4. 1st CO contact: 4th feb 2016 (asked for form 80, mine and spouse + child medical)
> 5. 2nd CO contact: 7th March 2016 (asked for mine and spouse medical, as they got expired)
> 6. Medical submitted: 15th March 2016
> 8. GRANT: 7-April-2016 (09:38 AM Pakistan Time)
> 
> A bit tough journey, and not to forgot in the process i appeared 3 times for IElts, to improve the 0.5 factor, which never happened, so i was a 60 pointer.
> Also i have two visa rejections:
> 1. UK visit visa in 2013
> 2. KSA business visit in 2016
> 
> 
> Once again, thanks!




Many congratulations...

You made every ones day here by sharing compete experience. It helps for many others too not to lose hope and to be positive. Appreciate your patience and time.

Have a splendid life a head


----------



## Tata1983

syedusman1 said:


> Congrats Guys,
> By the Grace of Almighty, I have received the grants for myself, my wife, and my lovely daughter, a few minutes back. I am really really thankful to all of guys here for the support and courage. Hope to meet many of you in Australia. Expected to travel in next 4-6 weeks IA.
> 
> My timelines are as follows
> 
> 1st attempt:
> EOI submitted: 1st jan 2015
> EOI Accepted: 10th jan 2015
> Visa lodged: 10th feb 2015
> Co Contact: 23rd March (informed me that your experience is 5 months short of 8 years claimed, due to the fact ACS has cut 2 years. I was following ACS 2013 guide, so overlooked that point)
> My Response: 26th March. I wrote them, for the withdrawl and requested refund as it is a simple check in their system which should have been there at the time we claim points. Also attached 2013 guideline.
> Withdrawn: 10th april 2015
> Got Refunded: June 2015
> 
> 2nd Attempt:
> 1. EOI submitted: 7th september 2015
> 2. EOI Accepted: 22nd jan 2016
> 3. Visa Lodged: 22nd jan 2016
> 4. 1st CO contact: 4th feb 2016 (asked for form 80, mine and spouse + child medical)
> 5. 2nd CO contact: 7th March 2016 (asked for mine and spouse medical, as they got expired)
> 6. Medical submitted: 15th March 2016
> 8. GRANT: 7-April-2016 (09:38 AM Pakistan Time)
> 
> A bit tough journey, and not to forgot in the process i appeared 3 times for IElts, to improve the 0.5 factor, which never happened, so i was a 60 pointer.
> Also i have two visa rejections:
> 1. UK visit visa in 2013
> 2. KSA business visit in 2016
> 
> 
> Once again, thanks!


For the first attempt, what were your total points claimed? Were you short for 60 points after deducting 2years experience?


----------



## Evan82

Tata1983 said:


> For the first attempt, what were your total points claimed? Were you short for 60 points after deducting 2years experience?


I think he claimed 60 points first attempt and became 5 months short and ended up with 55. By September he should have been able to cover up the 5 months and claim 60. Mind you, it seems he made it with no points for English Proficiency. I might be wrong...


----------



## zeeshan355

syedusman1 said:


> Congrats Guys,
> By the Grace of Almighty, I have received the grants for myself, my wife, and my lovely daughter, a few minutes back. I am really really thankful to all of guys here for the support and courage. Hope to meet many of you in Australia. Expected to travel in next 4-6 weeks IA.
> 
> My timelines are as follows
> 
> 1st attempt:
> EOI submitted: 1st jan 2015
> EOI Accepted: 10th jan 2015
> Visa lodged: 10th feb 2015
> Co Contact: 23rd March (informed me that your experience is 5 months short of 8 years claimed, due to the fact ACS has cut 2 years. I was following ACS 2013 guide, so overlooked that point)
> My Response: 26th March. I wrote them, for the withdrawl and requested refund as it is a simple check in their system which should have been there at the time we claim points. Also attached 2013 guideline.
> Withdrawn: 10th april 2015
> Got Refunded: June 2015
> 
> 2nd Attempt:
> 1. EOI submitted: 7th september 2015
> 2. EOI Accepted: 22nd jan 2016
> 3. Visa Lodged: 22nd jan 2016
> 4. 1st CO contact: 4th feb 2016 (asked for form 80, mine and spouse + child medical)
> 5. 2nd CO contact: 7th March 2016 (asked for mine and spouse medical, as they got expired)
> 6. Medical submitted: 15th March 2016
> 8. GRANT: 7-April-2016 (09:38 AM Pakistan Time)
> 
> A bit tough journey, and not to forgot in the process i appeared 3 times for IElts, to improve the 0.5 factor, which never happened, so i was a 60 pointer.
> Also i have two visa rejections:
> 1. UK visit visa in 2013
> 2. KSA business visit in 2016
> 
> 
> Once again, thanks!


Congrats Bruv, Finally ur hard work has paid off for u...
but how did u get the refund, coz it says no refund in case you hv given wrong information, i m surprised.
lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Prasobhp

Evan82 said:


> I think first of all, you should submit a 1022 (notification of change of circumstances) asap. In the form you may mention the affected sections of 1221 and 80 and remark the updates. After that, you should upload offer letter for the current job and acceptance of contract/appointment letter as applicable.


Thank you Ivan


----------



## vish1985

syedusman1 said:


> Congrats Guys,
> By the Grace of Almighty, I have received the grants for myself, my wife, and my lovely daughter, a few minutes back. I am really really thankful to all of guys here for the support and courage. Hope to meet many of you in Australia. Expected to travel in next 4-6 weeks IA.
> 
> My timelines are as follows
> 
> 1st attempt:
> EOI submitted: 1st jan 2015
> EOI Accepted: 10th jan 2015
> Visa lodged: 10th feb 2015
> Co Contact: 23rd March (informed me that your experience is 5 months short of 8 years claimed, due to the fact ACS has cut 2 years. I was following ACS 2013 guide, so overlooked that point)
> My Response: 26th March. I wrote them, for the withdrawl and requested refund as it is a simple check in their system which should have been there at the time we claim points. Also attached 2013 guideline.
> Withdrawn: 10th april 2015
> Got Refunded: June 2015
> 
> 2nd Attempt:
> 1. EOI submitted: 7th september 2015
> 2. EOI Accepted: 22nd jan 2016
> 3. Visa Lodged: 22nd jan 2016
> 4. 1st CO contact: 4th feb 2016 (asked for form 80, mine and spouse + child medical)
> 5. 2nd CO contact: 7th March 2016 (asked for mine and spouse medical, as they got expired)
> 6. Medical submitted: 15th March 2016
> 8. GRANT: 7-April-2016 (09:38 AM Pakistan Time)
> 
> A bit tough journey, and not to forgot in the process i appeared 3 times for IElts, to improve the 0.5 factor, which never happened, so i was a 60 pointer.
> Also i have two visa rejections:
> 1. UK visit visa in 2013
> 2. KSA business visit in 2016
> 
> 
> Once again, thanks!


Congrats, wish you a happy life ahead.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Was thinking of doing the same thing..
Not claiming any points for Work Exp.
All docs uploaded..

Waiting n waiting n Waiting.... 

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



Evan82 said:


> OK... If you have frontloaded all the stuff, then consider no communication to be a good thing. higher probability of a direct grant. In any case, 2 weeks of patience would be a good thing. If you don't hear anything by mid May, a call to DIBP would be good. All of this valid if you are not claiming exp. points so employee verification does not apply....


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Not a single grant today (07-04-2016)
Something fishy..

DIBP is gearing up for the unexpected...:confused2:



rohitjaggi said:


> any grants?
> 
> I am still waiting for mine.


----------



## chln.murthy

syedusman1 said:


> Congrats Guys,
> By the Grace of Almighty, I have received the grants for myself, my wife, and my lovely daughter, a few minutes back. I am really really thankful to all of guys here for the support and courage. Hope to meet many of you in Australia. Expected to travel in next 4-6 weeks IA.
> 
> My timelines are as follows
> 
> 1st attempt:
> EOI submitted: 1st jan 2015
> EOI Accepted: 10th jan 2015
> Visa lodged: 10th feb 2015
> Co Contact: 23rd March (informed me that your experience is 5 months short of 8 years claimed, due to the fact ACS has cut 2 years. I was following ACS 2013 guide, so overlooked that point)
> My Response: 26th March. I wrote them, for the withdrawl and requested refund as it is a simple check in their system which should have been there at the time we claim points. Also attached 2013 guideline.
> Withdrawn: 10th april 2015
> Got Refunded: June 2015
> 
> 2nd Attempt:
> 1. EOI submitted: 7th september 2015
> 2. EOI Accepted: 22nd jan 2016
> 3. Visa Lodged: 22nd jan 2016
> 4. 1st CO contact: 4th feb 2016 (asked for form 80, mine and spouse + child medical)
> 5. 2nd CO contact: 7th March 2016 (asked for mine and spouse medical, as they got expired)
> 6. Medical submitted: 15th March 2016
> 8. GRANT: 7-April-2016 (09:38 AM Pakistan Time)
> 
> A bit tough journey, and not to forgot in the process i appeared 3 times for IElts, to improve the 0.5 factor, which never happened, so i was a 60 pointer.
> Also i have two visa rejections:
> 1. UK visit visa in 2013
> 2. KSA business visit in 2016
> 
> 
> Once again, thanks!


Congratulations my friend..wish you good luck in your future endeavors


----------



## Evan82

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Not a single grant today (07-04-2016)
> Something fishy..
> 
> DIBP is gearing up for the unexpected...:confused2:


syedusman1 got his today, just a 1 1/2 hours back

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/9862986-post3543.html


----------



## kevin_acct

syedusman1 said:


> Congrats Guys,
> By the Grace of Almighty, I have received the grants for myself, my wife, and my lovely daughter, a few minutes back. I am really really thankful to all of guys here for the support and courage. Hope to meet many of you in Australia. Expected to travel in next 4-6 weeks IA.
> 
> My timelines are as follows
> 
> 1st attempt:
> EOI submitted: 1st jan 2015
> EOI Accepted: 10th jan 2015
> Visa lodged: 10th feb 2015
> Co Contact: 23rd March (informed me that your experience is 5 months short of 8 years claimed, due to the fact ACS has cut 2 years. I was following ACS 2013 guide, so overlooked that point)
> My Response: 26th March. I wrote them, for the withdrawl and requested refund as it is a simple check in their system which should have been there at the time we claim points. Also attached 2013 guideline.
> Withdrawn: 10th april 2015
> Got Refunded: June 2015
> 
> 2nd Attempt:
> 1. EOI submitted: 7th september 2015
> 2. EOI Accepted: 22nd jan 2016
> 3. Visa Lodged: 22nd jan 2016
> 4. 1st CO contact: 4th feb 2016 (asked for form 80, mine and spouse + child medical)
> 5. 2nd CO contact: 7th March 2016 (asked for mine and spouse medical, as they got expired)
> 6. Medical submitted: 15th March 2016
> 8. GRANT: 7-April-2016 (09:38 AM Pakistan Time)
> 
> A bit tough journey, and not to forgot in the process i appeared 3 times for IElts, to improve the 0.5 factor, which never happened, so i was a 60 pointer.
> Also i have two visa rejections:
> 1. UK visit visa in 2013
> 2. KSA business visit in 2016
> 
> 
> Once again, thanks!



Congrats Buddy. Allah bless you n your family always. Good luck for all the future endeavours


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Man... Your a life saver..
Very inspiring timeline.... Congratulations..

I was just thinking to my self.. 07-04-2016 is such a dull day with no grants.. you made our day..:eyebrows:

All the best



syedusman1 said:


> Congrats Guys,
> By the Grace of Almighty, I have received the grants for myself, my wife, and my lovely daughter, a few minutes back. I am really really thankful to all of guys here for the support and courage. Hope to meet many of you in Australia. Expected to travel in next 4-6 weeks IA.
> 
> My timelines are as follows
> 
> 1st attempt:
> EOI submitted: 1st jan 2015
> EOI Accepted: 10th jan 2015
> Visa lodged: 10th feb 2015
> Co Contact: 23rd March (informed me that your experience is 5 months short of 8 years claimed, due to the fact ACS has cut 2 years. I was following ACS 2013 guide, so overlooked that point)
> My Response: 26th March. I wrote them, for the withdrawl and requested refund as it is a simple check in their system which should have been there at the time we claim points. Also attached 2013 guideline.
> Withdrawn: 10th april 2015
> Got Refunded: June 2015
> 
> 2nd Attempt:
> 1. EOI submitted: 7th september 2015
> 2. EOI Accepted: 22nd jan 2016
> 3. Visa Lodged: 22nd jan 2016
> 4. 1st CO contact: 4th feb 2016 (asked for form 80, mine and spouse + child medical)
> 5. 2nd CO contact: 7th March 2016 (asked for mine and spouse medical, as they got expired)
> 6. Medical submitted: 15th March 2016
> 8. GRANT: 7-April-2016 (09:38 AM Pakistan Time)
> 
> A bit tough journey, and not to forgot in the process i appeared 3 times for IElts, to improve the 0.5 factor, which never happened, so i was a 60 pointer.
> Also i have two visa rejections:
> 1. UK visit visa in 2013
> 2. KSA business visit in 2016
> 
> 
> Once again, thanks!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Yeaaaaaa..

Just noticed that.. was going post by post form where I left off last night...
Yet there seems to be something wrong with the pace... 7 Grants yesterday and today we witness just 1



Evan82 said:


> syedusman1 got his today, just a 1 1/2 hours back
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/9862986-post3543.html


----------



## Evan82

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Yeaaaaaa..
> 
> Just noticed that.. was going post by post form where I left off last night...
> Yet there seems to be something wrong with the pace... 7 Grants yesterday and today we witness just 1


Patience buddy, don't worry.
There was patch this year, early January I think (2nd or 3rd week), when only one grant was reported *for the whole week* in the visa lodge gang 2015 thread.


----------



## ravikiran7070

syedusman1 said:


> Congrats Guys,
> By the Grace of Almighty, I have received the grants for myself, my wife, and my lovely daughter, a few minutes back. I am really really thankful to all of guys here for the support and courage. Hope to meet many of you in Australia. Expected to travel in next 4-6 weeks IA.
> 
> My timelines are as follows
> 
> 1st attempt:
> EOI submitted: 1st jan 2015
> EOI Accepted: 10th jan 2015
> Visa lodged: 10th feb 2015
> Co Contact: 23rd March (informed me that your experience is 5 months short of 8 years claimed, due to the fact ACS has cut 2 years. I was following ACS 2013 guide, so overlooked that point)
> My Response: 26th March. I wrote them, for the withdrawl and requested refund as it is a simple check in their system which should have been there at the time we claim points. Also attached 2013 guideline.
> Withdrawn: 10th april 2015
> Got Refunded: June 2015
> 
> 2nd Attempt:
> 1. EOI submitted: 7th september 2015
> 2. EOI Accepted: 22nd jan 2016
> 3. Visa Lodged: 22nd jan 2016
> 4. 1st CO contact: 4th feb 2016 (asked for form 80, mine and spouse + child medical)
> 5. 2nd CO contact: 7th March 2016 (asked for mine and spouse medical, as they got expired)
> 6. Medical submitted: 15th March 2016
> 8. GRANT: 7-April-2016 (09:38 AM Pakistan Time)
> 
> A bit tough journey, and not to forgot in the process i appeared 3 times for IElts, to improve the 0.5 factor, which never happened, so i was a 60 pointer.
> Also i have two visa rejections:
> 1. UK visit visa in 2013
> 2. KSA business visit in 2016
> 
> 
> Once again, thanks!


Congrats mate.. Your perseverance paid off.. Good luck for your new life!


----------



## sol79

Has anyone been asked for a PCC if they spent less than a year in a country? For example, 2 trips totaling 7 months?


----------



## Evan82

sol79 said:


> Has anyone been asked for a PCC if they spent less than a year in a country? For example, 2 trips totaling 7 months?


Some people has been asked for such... This is from my memory so unfortunately I can't point to the users in this forum, provide direct links or such because I don't remember the user names. In any case, I believe the CO reserves the right to request for a PCC to verify any details to his or her satisfaction.


----------



## ravikiran7070

sol79 said:


> Has anyone been asked for a PCC if they spent less than a year in a country? For example, 2 trips totaling 7 months?



Sometimes they do.. In my case i was in UK for 11 months and still got my
Pcc and uploaded it.. Better to get it just in case CO asks for it.


----------



## AnushkaParab

Jan 8th 2016 several Invites were sent. My case is one of it.
CO contacted me on Jan 27.
I stayed in US for more than 1 year, so it took longer for me to get PCC.
Eventually by March 6 I have submitted all my documents.

My Visa status is “assessment in progress”.
I have sent an e-mail on April 6th to check for any updates. 
However, apart from the automated e-mail, I haven’t received any response.

How many cases that received invite on Jan 8th are still pending for grant.

Is there any tracker?
Details:
263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa

Total Point: 60
Jan 8th 2016 Invited 189
Jan 10th 2016 Visa Applied
Jan 27th 2016 CO GSM Brisbane contacted	
March 6th all documents (PCC and form 80) uploaded and form submitted 
xx.xx.2016 Visa Grant::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sivakumarganapathy

*2 189 Applications*

Hi Friends,

Myself and my wife got the 189 invite on the same day (17-Feb), We applied only for myself on System Analyst. And my Wife is a software Engineer.

Now with the kind of delay on my application been assessment in progress (from 07-Mar-2016), we tought of applying another application for my wife. But when we tried to complete the 189 Visa Lodgement we are getting an error that there is already an unfinalised application in progress so we can only continue by withdrawing the other application (my application).

Could anyone suggest if any other option to submit my wifes application also, because my wife employment history is very straight forward and is easy for assessment whereas mine is bit complicated multiple companies.. not sure if thats delaying my application or the ANZ code is delaying or country of residence is delaying or Points is delaying.


Also i am in a situation where my company wants me in Sydney by Mid may-16, so they are asking me to submit 457, so in that case will i get the same error as mentioned above.

So confused and bit stressed.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Yes..
I have come across a few cases 



sol79 said:


> Has anyone been asked for a PCC if they spent less than a year in a country? For example, 2 trips totaling 7 months?


----------



## syedusman1

Evan82 said:


> heartiest congrats and warmest wishes for the perseverance and the gutsy show. Yours is a good example of a successful VISA refund, examples of which are hard to come by. Thanks for sharing the detailed info and all the best of the journey ahead.


Thanks alot!!! I was very lucky indeed to get refunded in full for my whole family 
Hope to meet you in Australia soon.


----------



## Jasmin FR

*change in circumstance*

You can submit your application for 457 but in your application there is TAB for change in circumstance.
(Related links TAB, inside drop down menu you can find the tab of change in circumstance)
Hope this will be helpful.


----------



## syedusman1

vikaschandra said:


> Heartiest Congratulations to your and your family.. Enjoy the day to the fullest. You have overcome the failure and achieved your desired result best wishes with your future endeavors.




Thanks alot!!! Could not have achieved without the support of my family, and you guys. I have read and learn alot from you!
Hope to meet you in Australia soon.


----------



## syedusman1

SqOats said:


> Many congrats man. I admire your will power to reapply after the first mishap. But again, you were lucky to get the refund. Great success story.
> 
> Wish you all the best in future.



Thanks alot!!! Refund was a great relief. It was a mistake at my end, but i guess they understood, humans do make mistake. 
Hope to meet you in Australia soon.


----------



## syedusman1

kapoor.neha said:


> Congratulations buddy...Enjoy your day...It was a long journey and now its the time to celebrate..


True!!! and thanks.
Next thing is landing in Australia


----------



## sol79

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Yes..
> I have come across a few cases


Thanks for your reply. Were these cases where the applicant was there for "close to 12 months"? Or, cases where they were there for say 6 months but still needed a PCC?

I'm asking since I've obtained and front-loaded PCCs for UK (2 years) and SG (1 year). There are a few other countries where I've been on assignments ranging from 2 - 6 months. Wondering if I might be asked for those too?


----------



## Evan82

AnushkaParab said:


> Jan 8th 2016 several Invites were sent. My case is one of it.
> CO contacted me on Jan 27.
> I stayed in US for more than 1 year, so it took longer for me to get PCC.
> Eventually by March 6 I have submitted all my documents.
> 
> My Visa status is “assessment in progress”.
> I have sent an e-mail on April 6th to check for any updates.
> However, apart from the automated e-mail, I haven’t received any response.
> 
> How many cases that received invite on Jan 8th are still pending for grant.
> 
> Is there any tracker?
> Details:
> 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa
> 
> Total Point: 60
> Jan 8th 2016 Invited 189
> Jan 10th 2016 Visa Applied
> Jan 27th 2016 CO GSM Brisbane contacted
> March 6th all documents (PCC and form 80) uploaded and form submitted
> xx.xx.2016 Visa Grant::fingerscrossed:


Try immitracker shown in Audrey's signature... I am posting one of his posts for your convenience.


----------



## Evan82

sol79 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Were these cases where the applicant was there for "close to 12 months"? Or, cases where they were there for say 6 months but still needed a PCC?
> 
> I'm asking since I've obtained and front-loaded PCCs for UK (2 years) and SG (1 year). There are a few other countries where I've been on assignments ranging from 2 - 6 months. Wondering if I might be asked for those too?


IMHO, for those other countries, where the stays are less than 12 months (cumulative) better to wait till CO asks them bro. Because, only in few cases has such PCCs been asked. So in my opinion, just wait for CO contact. If he/she asks for FBI PCC, then produce it.


----------



## AA007

syedusman1 said:


> Congrats Guys,
> By the Grace of Almighty, I have received the grants for myself, my wife, and my lovely daughter, a few minutes back. I am really really thankful to all of guys here for the support and courage. Hope to meet many of you in Australia. Expected to travel in next 4-6 weeks IA.
> 
> My timelines are as follows
> 
> 1st attempt:
> EOI submitted: 1st jan 2015
> EOI Accepted: 10th jan 2015
> Visa lodged: 10th feb 2015
> Co Contact: 23rd March (informed me that your experience is 5 months short of 8 years claimed, due to the fact ACS has cut 2 years. I was following ACS 2013 guide, so overlooked that point)
> My Response: 26th March. I wrote them, for the withdrawl and requested refund as it is a simple check in their system which should have been there at the time we claim points. Also attached 2013 guideline.
> Withdrawn: 10th april 2015
> Got Refunded: June 2015
> 
> 2nd Attempt:
> 1. EOI submitted: 7th september 2015
> 2. EOI Accepted: 22nd jan 2016
> 3. Visa Lodged: 22nd jan 2016
> 4. 1st CO contact: 4th feb 2016 (asked for form 80, mine and spouse + child medical)
> 5. 2nd CO contact: 7th March 2016 (asked for mine and spouse medical, as they got expired)
> 6. Medical submitted: 15th March 2016
> 8. GRANT: 7-April-2016 (09:38 AM Pakistan Time)
> 
> A bit tough journey, and not to forgot in the process i appeared 3 times for IElts, to improve the 0.5 factor, which never happened, so i was a 60 pointer.
> Also i have two visa rejections:
> 1. UK visit visa in 2013
> 2. KSA business visit in 2016
> 
> 
> Once again, thanks!



Congratulations and good luck for your future. 
I can say that patience is the key in immigration process


----------



## kawal_547

AnushkaParab said:


> Jan 8th 2016 several Invites were sent. My case is one of it.
> CO contacted me on Jan 27.
> I stayed in US for more than 1 year, so it took longer for me to get PCC.
> Eventually by March 6 I have submitted all my documents.
> 
> My Visa status is &#147;assessment in progress&#148;.
> I have sent an e-mail on April 6th to check for any updates.
> However, apart from the automated e-mail, I haven&#146;t received any response.
> 
> How many cases that received invite on Jan 8th are still pending for grant.
> 
> Is there any tracker?
> Details:
> 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa
> 
> Total Point: 60
> Jan 8th 2016 Invited 189
> Jan 10th 2016 Visa Applied
> Jan 27th 2016 CO GSM Brisbane contacted
> March 6th all documents (PCC and form 80) uploaded and form submitted
> xx.xx.2016 Visa Grant::fingerscrossed:


Hi literally similar time line esp the job code.

Keep us posted on ur status.


----------



## kanz12

*Assesment in progress*

Hey Guys,

I've applied through an agent. Is there a way I can directly check the progress without having to wait for the agent's email.


----------



## badboy0711

My CO changed and is a new guy 'Sunni" and asked to send the PTE score to DIBP. :-( .
I dont know how long they will take again to look in my case.

Do i need to wait for 2 days and then hit " information provided" button since it may take 1 or 2 business days for Pearson to send the PTE Score as per the mail?.


----------



## sol79

badboy0711 said:


> My CO changed and is a new guy 'Sunni" and asked to send the PTE score to DIBP. :-( .
> I dont know how long they will take again to look in my case.
> 
> Do i need to wait for 2 days and then hit " information provided" button since it may take 1 or 2 business days for Pearson to send the PTE Score as per the mail?.


No. 

Pearsons sends the scores electronically. You need to trigger this on their web site. One of my friends received a similar request from her CO. She did this and in addition, uploaded the PDF score to her application and then hit send the same day. Her CO got back to her in a couple of weeks and granted her 189.


----------



## Tata1983

Evan82 said:


> I think he claimed 60 points first attempt and became 5 months short and ended up with 55. By September he should have been able to cover up the 5 months and claim 60. Mind you, it seems he made it with no points for English Proficiency. I might be wrong...


In this kind of similar case, would CO still grant visa for a person who claimed 65 points but 5 points are reduced by CO due to ACS deduction? 

I mean a person claims 15 points for 8 years experience which totals to 65 points in EOI, got the invite and applied for visa. During assessment, CO gets only 60points for this case because CO here considers only 6years experience as per ACS and give 10points only for experience. Does CO consider this application as this person still has 60points? Or informs the person to withdraw it as he/she over claimed 5points?


----------



## jairichi

sol79 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Were these cases where the applicant was there for "close to 12 months"? Or, cases where they were there for say 6 months but still needed a PCC?
> 
> I'm asking since I've obtained and front-loaded PCCs for UK (2 years) and SG (1 year). There are a few other countries where I've been on assignments ranging from 2 - 6 months. Wondering if I might be asked for those too?


In my opinion if getting those PCCs do not take much time then you can wait for CO to request them. If not, I would suggest you to get those PCCs from respective authorities and not to lose time in your visa application processing. As you are aware it takes 14 weeks plus to get US PCC.


----------



## jairichi

Tata1983 said:


> In this kind of similar case, would CO still grant visa for a person who claimed 65 points but 5 points are reduced by CO due to ACS deduction?
> 
> I mean a person claims 15 points for 8 years experience which totals to 65 points in EOI, got the invite and applied for visa. During assessment, CO gets only 60points for this case because CO here considers only 6years experience as per ACS and give 10points only for experience. Does CO consider this application as this person still has 60points? Or informs the person to withdraw it as he/she over claimed 5points?


I think that person will be asked to withdraw visa application. I am not an attorney and my opinion should not be trusted 100%.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

*Employ Verification*



vikaschandra said:


> Color copies do not need to be certified.


Hi Vikaschandra,
What kind of verification do they do for employment, do they do only for current job or even the previous job also.


----------



## jairichi

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Hi Vikaschandra,
> What kind of verification do they do for employment, do they do only for current job or even the previous job also.


As far as I know it can be any employment based on documents provided.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Thanks


----------



## syedusman1

Tata1983 said:


> In this kind of similar case, would CO still grant visa for a person who claimed 65 points but 5 points are reduced by CO due to ACS deduction?
> 
> I mean a person claims 15 points for 8 years experience which totals to 65 points in EOI, got the invite and applied for visa. During assessment, CO gets only 60points for this case because CO here considers only 6years experience as per ACS and give 10points only for experience. Does CO consider this application as this person still has 60points? Or informs the person to withdraw it as he/she over claimed 5points?



I was at 60 point. So cutting of 5 points meant that i was reduced to 55. Meanwhile one of my friend who had 1 year lesser experience than me got the grant last year when i withdraw. So it's luck also  as i was lucky to be refunded also.


----------



## syedusman1

AA007 said:


> Congratulations and good luck for your future.
> I can say that patience is the key in immigration process


Thanks for the wishes. Spot on patience. I feel the more they contact you, there are more chances of getting visa  though the timelines kills you


----------



## syedusman1

kevin_acct said:


> Congrats Buddy. Allah bless you n your family always. Good luck for all the future endeavours


Thanks buddy, hope to catch with you soon in Australia


----------



## SqOats

Tata1983 said:


> In this kind of similar case, would CO still grant visa for a person who claimed 65 points but 5 points are reduced by CO due to ACS deduction?
> 
> I mean a person claims 15 points for 8 years experience which totals to 65 points in EOI, got the invite and applied for visa. During assessment, CO gets only 60points for this case because CO here considers only 6years experience as per ACS and give 10points only for experience. Does CO consider this application as this person still has 60points? Or informs the person to withdraw it as he/she over claimed 5points?


We have seen some cases where CO has asked for the consent of applicant to readjust the points and later on they get the visa.

It works only in those cases where even though after reduction of points, applicant was to get the invite in that same round. So, deducting points wont change any thing. But, if the applicant has got invite early due to that wrongly claimed extra points, they CO asks to withdraw the application and there wont be any refund. 

You can search the forums, I've seen few such cases here.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

SqOats said:


> We have seen some cases where CO has asked for the consent of applicant to readjust the points and later on they get the visa.
> 
> Hi Sqoats,
> I have seen your timeline,why was your application on hold after the second CO Contact.


----------



## jairichi

SqOats said:


> We have seen some cases where CO has asked for the consent of applicant to readjust the points and later on they get the visa.
> 
> It works only in those cases where even though after reduction of points, applicant was to get the invite in that same round. So, deducting points wont change any thing. But, if the applicant has got invite early due to that wrongly claimed extra points, they CO asks to withdraw the application and there wont be any refund.
> 
> You can search the forums, I've seen few such cases here.


Well explained.


----------



## cozmopravesh

Hi guys,

Even though I shared my grant news on 2015 thread today morning, still would like to share some experiences here as I can very well understand how it's like to wait after submitting all the documents and almost all of you guys must have been going through.

My friends, after providing the docs our main worry starts for Verification which has suddenly risen since Oct which I observe. When I lodged my visa on 9th Dec and afterwards I used to find everyone sharing news that they got verification call or their HR was contacted for verification.... it used to send me into graves. Reason being, one of my employer had closed down it's business and with one employer I left on bad terms with my manager. I asked one of my client (supervisor) to contact my manager and tell her that she may be contacted for my verification and her answer which my client shared with me brought me to pieces. She clearly told that "He" (me) did not leave on good terms and she would be say the same thing.

After all this, I was just praying to GOD that my case doesn't go for verification as I had left all the hopes of clear verification after my manager's words.

I had composed a mail to my CO for asking my case update as everyone was writing but kept in Draft and did not hit Send button, then i realized few guys mentioned as soon as they send mail they received Verification call which scared me like hell, I called up my agent to check if he will check my case with DIBP and he told the same thing that he sent update request mail to DIBP for 2 guys and they received verification. aaarrrggggggggg

I asked him please then leave it, I better be patient and kill my time than to send mail or call them.

So, I never called neither did send any mail to DIBP and no verification happened for me.

So I suggest you guys ( from my own experience) that please have faith in almighty and be patience. DIBP is working hard on each on of ours applications and you shall get your Golden e-mail soon.

My best wishes are with you friends. Hope one day you would write a Grant post.

Cheers !!!


----------



## chopsumbongw

*Question about PCC*

Hi Guys,

I currently live in Bahrain and through some contacts I've gathered it takes some time to get police verification. So I thought I should apply in advance. I just found out that Bahrain only provides a GCC (Good Conduct Certificate). Is this the same as Police Clearance Certificate??

Thanks


----------



## kapoor.neha

It is impossible to wait...can someone tell me how long does it take for CO to be allocated and are they moving slow on accountant profile.


----------



## ravisth7

AnushkaParab said:


> Jan 8th 2016 several Invites were sent. My case is one of it.
> CO contacted me on Jan 27.
> I stayed in US for more than 1 year, so it took longer for me to get PCC.
> Eventually by March 6 I have submitted all my documents.
> 
> My Visa status is “assessment in progress”.
> I have sent an e-mail on April 6th to check for any updates.
> However, apart from the automated e-mail, I haven’t received any response.
> 
> How many cases that received invite on Jan 8th are still pending for grant.
> 
> Is there any tracker?
> Details:
> 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa
> 
> Total Point: 60
> Jan 8th 2016 Invited 189
> Jan 10th 2016 Visa Applied
> Jan 27th 2016 CO GSM Brisbane contacted
> March 6th all documents (PCC and form 80) uploaded and form submitted
> xx.xx.2016 Visa Grant::fingerscrossed:


Hi Anushka, 

You can add your case in www.myimmitracker.com where you can analyse many cases n get useful information from other users.

Hope this tracker benefits you.

Regards,
Ravi


----------



## kevin_acct

kapoor.neha said:


> It is impossible to wait...can someone tell me how long does it take for CO to be allocated and are they moving slow on accountant profile.


It isnt any rule that you will receive CO allocation email. Further you can find gsm allocation cut off dates on DIBP website. If you have uploaded all the docs upfront then you will get your grant soon. If you have claimed points for your employment then there are chances that they will verify the same. 

I have also applied under Accountant for 190 on 28th Jan and one of my frnd under 189 on 15th Jan. Still waiting. However 190 visas have priority over 189 still i have not received a grant yet. 

So have patience and forget about it. The day will finally come when you will be travelling to Australia.


----------



## belapmehta

chopsumbongw said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I currently live in Bahrain and through some contacts I've gathered it takes some time to get police verification. So I thought I should apply in advance. I just found out that Bahrain only provides a GCC (Good Conduct Certificate). Is this the same as Police Clearance Certificate??
> 
> Thanks


It's the same thing... hope it's issued by CID adliya bahrain


----------



## kapoor.neha

kevin_acct said:


> It isnt any rule that you will receive CO allocation email. Further you can find gsm allocation cut off dates on DIBP website. If you have uploaded all the docs upfront then you will get your grant soon. If you have claimed points for your employment then there are chances that they will verify the same.
> 
> I have also applied under Accountant for 190 on 28th Jan and one of my frnd under 189 on 15th Jan. Still waiting. However 190 visas have priority over 189 still i have not received a grant yet.
> 
> So have patience and forget about it. The day will finally come when you will be travelling to Australia.


Thanks Kevin for your response. I have claimed 15 points for employment..I think in that case it will take really long..


----------



## virubaps1

kanz12 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I've applied through an agent. Is there a way I can directly check the progress without having to wait for the agent's email.


Hello,

You can create your own IMMI account, then after do IMPORT APPLICATION TAB and put all details like TRN number, DOB, Passport number and nationality.

The same application will be displayed in your account. it will not impact anything. All communication will go to your agent but u can check status and document upload list as well as you can download grant letter. i did it just last week .
Thanks.


----------



## aussieby2016

on one hand I find patient 2015 189 applicants who do worry only at times about their visa processing time and pace....and on the other hand I find impulsive Feb and Mar 2016 189 applicants who just wish that with a flash of stick they get their direct grants asap......such a huge difference btw the two set of applicants....

applicants kindly be patient.... think abt those who have waited for abt 365 days for their 189........every1 is going to get their piece of cake....only the time period varies........so unnecessarily panicking would be of no use.....at least the processing of ur visa won't speed up......so chill and enjoy these waiting days.....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sarbjass

badboy0711 said:


> My CO changed and is a new guy 'Sunni" and asked to send the PTE score to DIBP. :-( .
> I dont know how long they will take again to look in my case.
> 
> Do i need to wait for 2 days and then hit " information provided" button since it may take 1 or 2 business days for Pearson to send the PTE Score as per the mail?.


HELLO 

My timelines and job code are quite similar to you.
It seems to be look like that visa grants for 263111 are quite slow as compare to other professions. 

act to me, you can send the score and when you get the confirmation on the pearson website about the delivery of the score card then you can click on information provided.


----------



## hiren20

*Hi*



kanz12 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I've applied through an agent. Is there a way I can directly check the progress without having to wait for the agent's email.


Yes u can easily track. Just create an immigration account with your name and import your application using Transaction Reference Number of your application sent by your agent.


----------



## SqOats

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> SqOats said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have seen some cases where CO has asked for the consent of applicant to readjust the points and later on they get the visa.
> 
> Hi Sqoats,
> I have seen your timeline,why was your application on hold after the second CO Contact.
> 
> 
> 
> Held the case due to child birth. Provided all documents just recently i-e on 10/3/16. Now, grant awaited.
Click to expand...


----------



## hiren20

*Hi sqoats*



SqOats said:


> Self Employed ' 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Held the case due to child birth. Provided all documents just recently i-e on 10/3/16. Now, grant awaited.
> 
> 
> 
> I m the primary applicant and pregnant. I logged 189 visa application on 9 Feb front loaded all documents except my husband Russian pcc that was also loaded on 12 March. Co contacted on 22 Feb for that. But till now I hv not heard anything from Dibp. Now I will be unable to travel if got grant in coming weeks. So if I don't get grant before child birth what should I do to add the child in my file.
> 
> Please suggest
Click to expand...


----------



## ibm.wazzy

syedusman1 said:


> Congrats Guys,
> By the Grace of Almighty, I have received the grants for myself, my wife, and my lovely daughter, a few minutes back. I am really really thankful to all of guys here for the support and courage. Hope to meet many of you in Australia. Expected to travel in next 4-6 weeks IA.
> 
> My timelines are as follows
> 
> 1st attempt:
> EOI submitted: 1st jan 2015
> EOI Accepted: 10th jan 2015
> Visa lodged: 10th feb 2015
> Co Contact: 23rd March (informed me that your experience is 5 months short of 8 years claimed, due to the fact ACS has cut 2 years. I was following ACS 2013 guide, so overlooked that point)
> My Response: 26th March. I wrote them, for the withdrawl and requested refund as it is a simple check in their system which should have been there at the time we claim points. Also attached 2013 guideline.
> Withdrawn: 10th april 2015
> Got Refunded: June 2015
> 
> 2nd Attempt:
> 1. EOI submitted: 7th september 2015
> 2. EOI Accepted: 22nd jan 2016
> 3. Visa Lodged: 22nd jan 2016
> 4. 1st CO contact: 4th feb 2016 (asked for form 80, mine and spouse + child medical)
> 5. 2nd CO contact: 7th March 2016 (asked for mine and spouse medical, as they got expired)
> 6. Medical submitted: 15th March 2016
> 8. GRANT: 7-April-2016 (09:38 AM Pakistan Time)
> 
> A bit tough journey, and not to forgot in the process i appeared 3 times for IElts, to improve the 0.5 factor, which never happened, so i was a 60 pointer.
> Also i have two visa rejections:
> 1. UK visit visa in 2013
> 2. KSA business visit in 2016
> 
> 
> Once again, thanks!



Congrats usman... Feeling happy for you after so much struggle. Enjoy the life and hope to see you in Australia soon.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

aussieby2016 said:


> on one hand I find patient 2015 189 applicants who do worry only at times about their visa processing time and pace....and on the other hand I find impulsive Feb and Mar 2016 189 applicants who just wish that with a flash of stick they get their direct grants asap......such a huge difference btw the two set of applicants....
> 
> applicants kindly be patient.... think abt those who have waited for abt 365 days for their 189........every1 is going to get their piece of cake....only the time period varies........so unnecessarily panicking would be of no use.....at least the processing of ur visa won't speed up......so chill and enjoy these waiting days.....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Well said Aussie, 
Even I am eagerly waiting to become wazzy... Hope it happen soon. :juggle:


----------



## vikaschandra

cozmopravesh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Even though I shared my grant news on 2015 thread today morning, still would like to share some experiences here as I can very well understand how it's like to wait after submitting all the documents and almost all of you guys must have been going through.
> 
> My friends, after providing the docs our main worry starts for Verification which has suddenly risen since Oct which I observe. When I lodged my visa on 9th Dec and afterwards I used to find everyone sharing news that they got verification call or their HR was contacted for verification.... it used to send me into graves. Reason being, one of my employer had closed down it's business and with one employer I left on bad terms with my manager. I asked one of my client (supervisor) to contact my manager and tell her that she may be contacted for my verification and her answer which my client shared with me brought me to pieces. She clearly told that "He" (me) did not leave on good terms and she would be say the same thing.
> 
> After all this, I was just praying to GOD that my case doesn't go for verification as I had left all the hopes of clear verification after my manager's words.
> 
> I had composed a mail to my CO for asking my case update as everyone was writing but kept in Draft and did not hit Send button, then i realized few guys mentioned as soon as they send mail they received Verification call which scared me like hell, I called up my agent to check if he will check my case with DIBP and he told the same thing that he sent update request mail to DIBP for 2 guys and they received verification. aaarrrggggggggg
> 
> I asked him please then leave it, I better be patient and kill my time than to send mail or call them.
> 
> So, I never called neither did send any mail to DIBP and no verification happened for me.
> 
> So I suggest you guys ( from my own experience) that please have faith in almighty and be patience. DIBP is working hard on each on of ours applications and you shall get your Golden e-mail soon.
> 
> My best wishes are with you friends. Hope one day you would write a Grant post.
> 
> Cheers !!!


*
"So I suggest you guys ( from my own experience) that please have faith in almighty and be patience. DIBP is working hard on each on of ours applications and you shall get your Golden e-mail soon."*

Guys these are the words of wisdom from our friend and indeed this is what all the applicants waiting for grant should do. Have patience things will fall in place when time comes..nothing fruitful is going to happen by racking one's nerves

Best wishes to all the guys waiting for their grants.

Congratulations Pravesh and Family once again. Now the time to plan for the BIG Move to Oz which is going to be even more challenging.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

kapoor.neha said:


> It is impossible to wait...can someone tell me how long does it take for CO to be allocated and are they moving slow on accountant profile.


Neha

Its hardly 7 day you have uploaded the document. Be patient and enjoy the life as if you are not aware of process at least for a month. 
Waiting time includes various factor it may be on Job code or the total points you have applied.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

Hello All, 

I just got a mail asking for Health Undertaking form, which is nothing but Form 815. Not sure what does the Co mean by asking 815 for my son. Fingers crossed. 
Can any body share their experience how long it took after 815 form submission. 
Additional mental pressure added today for this form apart from killer waiting time.


----------



## cozmopravesh

vikaschandra said:


> *
> "So I suggest you guys ( from my own experience) that please have faith in almighty and be patience. DIBP is working hard on each on of ours applications and you shall get your Golden e-mail soon."*
> 
> Guys these are the words of wisdom from our friend and indeed this is what all the applicants waiting for grant should do. Have patience things will fall in place when time comes..nothing fruitful is going to happen by racking one's nerves
> 
> Best wishes to all the guys waiting for their grants.
> 
> Congratulations Pravesh and Family once again. Now the time to plan for the BIG Move to Oz which is going to be even more challenging.



Thanks for recognition Vikas and thanks again for wishes !!!

Shall be together on Aussie land soon :tea:


----------



## aussieby2016

ibm.wazzy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just got a mail asking for Health Undertaking form, which is nothing but Form 815. Not sure what does the Co mean by asking 815 for my son. Fingers crossed.
> Can any body share their experience how long it took after 815 form submission.
> Additional mental pressure added today for this form apart from killer waiting time.


any findings for ur son during his medicals??? as form 815 is specifically for ppl having some medicals findings.... but do submit 815 as many ppl have got their grant soon after submitting 815....


----------



## sol79

Health undertaking means that your son will have to register and go for a check-up (free) after you reach Australia.

I had to do it for my 457 visa as I had TB as a kid that left permanent scars on my lungs. It's no big deal.

Relax. You're almost there. Expect your grant within a few days.


----------



## dkmahajan

Hello friends,

As i posted before ACS is suggesting to go via RPL rout as my friends educational qualification is noN-ICT...what if choose not go via RPL route and process the application as is? He is BE in Mech and 12yrs of exp. As Analyst programmer.

Regards,
Deepak


----------



## ibm.wazzy

sol79 said:


> Health undertaking means that your son will have to register and go for a check-up (free) after you reach Australia.
> 
> I had to do it for my 457 visa as I had TB as a kid that left permanent scars on my lungs. It's no big deal.
> 
> Relax. You're almost there. Expect your grant within a few days.



Thanks sol, 

grant within few days is a like a Music to my eyes ears infact music to hole body... 

Finger crossed with mixed feeling. 

Ohhhh God...


----------



## auseager

ibm.wazzy said:


> Thanks sol,
> 
> grant within few days is a like a Music to my eyes ears infact music to hole body...
> 
> Finger crossed with mixed feeling.
> 
> Ohhhh God...


Good Wazzy..atleast ur case is progressing...


----------



## ps01

Hello friends,

I live and work in dubai and completed my education back in India, I haven't received an invitation yet but i have read a lot of threads with PCC challenges.

How can get a pcc from india ? , do i have to travel to india ?


----------



## sol79

If you want absolute proof and peace of mind, think about this.

A health undertaking is an agreement that you will undergo a medical test IN AUSTRALIA.

Why would they make you sign it, if they haven't already decided to let you in?

So relax. It's just a rubber stamp that you're now waiting for.


----------



## jairichi

ps01 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I live and work in dubai and completed my education back in India, I haven't received an invitation yet but i have read a lot of threads with PCC challenges.
> 
> How can get a pcc from india ? , do i have to travel to india ?


Check Indian embassy website in the country you are currently residing.


----------



## sol79

ps01 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I live and work in dubai and completed my education back in India, I haven't received an invitation yet but i have read a lot of threads with PCC challenges.
> 
> How can get a pcc from india ? , do i have to travel to india ?


No. You can get it from the Indian consulate there. I got mine from the Indian consulate in Sydney. Look up their website. Mine took 5 days here.

Stop stressing dude. Google and all shall be answered


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

*Indian PCC - Dubai*

Indian Embassy in UAE will be able to provide you with a PCC.

Address: 8th Street,Al Hamriya, Diplomatic Enclave - Dubai - United Arab Emirates

| Indian Passport, Visa, and all Consular services for Dubai, and Northern Emirates

Police Clearance Certificate |

BLS International Passport Services should also be able to cater to your requirements.
Please visit them in person.

This link will help you with the forms and process

Police Clearance Certificate

It should just take a week or two for the PCC.

Please ensure to fill Personal Particular Form as well. it is a must must..

BR



ps01 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I live and work in dubai and completed my education back in India, I haven't received an invitation yet but i have read a lot of threads with PCC challenges.
> 
> How can get a pcc from india ? , do i have to travel to india ?


----------



## ibm.wazzy

auseager said:


> Good Wazzy..atleast ur case is progressing...


Yes Auseager, But it increase our Anxiety and frustration with these kind of document... I was expecting a Direct Grant However, let us wait and watch how long it is going to take from now on....


----------



## ibm.wazzy

sol79 said:


> If you want absolute proof and peace of mind, think about this.
> 
> A health undertaking is an agreement that you will undergo a medical test IN AUSTRALIA.
> 
> Why would they make you sign it, if they haven't already decided to let you in?
> 
> So relax. It's just a rubber stamp that you're now waiting for.


Thanks Sol... After reading last line, I am feeling bit relaxed... Thanks


----------



## ibm.wazzy

aussieby2016 said:


> any findings for ur son during his medicals??? as form 815 is specifically for ppl having some medicals findings.... but do submit 815 as many ppl have got their grant soon after submitting 815....


Hello Aussie, 

When i Checked the medical report in IMMI account it say, Medical Cleared no further medical required. but today Co asked this 815. However, i have submitted the form let Pray and wait for good... 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ashish_2574

syedusman1 said:


> Congrats Guys,
> By the Grace of Almighty, I have received the grants for myself, my wife, and my lovely daughter, a few minutes back. I am really really thankful to all of guys here for the support and courage. Hope to meet many of you in Australia. Expected to travel in next 4-6 weeks IA.
> 
> My timelines are as follows
> 
> 1st attempt:
> EOI submitted: 1st jan 2015
> EOI Accepted: 10th jan 2015
> Visa lodged: 10th feb 2015
> Co Contact: 23rd March (informed me that your experience is 5 months short of 8 years claimed, due to the fact ACS has cut 2 years. I was following ACS 2013 guide, so overlooked that point)
> My Response: 26th March. I wrote them, for the withdrawl and requested refund as it is a simple check in their system which should have been there at the time we claim points. Also attached 2013 guideline.
> Withdrawn: 10th april 2015
> Got Refunded: June 2015
> 
> 2nd Attempt:
> 1. EOI submitted: 7th september 2015
> 2. EOI Accepted: 22nd jan 2016
> 3. Visa Lodged: 22nd jan 2016
> 4. 1st CO contact: 4th feb 2016 (asked for form 80, mine and spouse + child medical)
> 5. 2nd CO contact: 7th March 2016 (asked for mine and spouse medical, as they got expired)
> 6. Medical submitted: 15th March 2016
> 8. GRANT: 7-April-2016 (09:38 AM Pakistan Time)
> 
> A bit tough journey, and not to forgot in the process i appeared 3 times for IElts, to improve the 0.5 factor, which never happened, so i was a 60 pointer.
> Also i have two visa rejections:
> 1. UK visit visa in 2013
> 2. KSA business visit in 2016
> 
> Once again, thanks!


Congrats Syed!!! Your patience and persistence have paid today!!!


----------



## Ashish_2574

AnushkaParab said:


> Jan 8th 2016 several Invites were sent. My case is one of it.
> CO contacted me on Jan 27.
> I stayed in US for more than 1 year, so it took longer for me to get PCC.
> Eventually by March 6 I have submitted all my documents.
> 
> My Visa status is &#147;assessment in progress&#148;.
> I have sent an e-mail on April 6th to check for any updates.
> However, apart from the automated e-mail, I haven&#146;t received any response.
> 
> How many cases that received invite on Jan 8th are still pending for grant.
> 
> Is there any tracker?
> Details:
> 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa
> 
> Total Point: 60
> Jan 8th 2016 Invited 189
> Jan 10th 2016 Visa Applied
> Jan 27th 2016 CO GSM Brisbane contacted
> March 6th all documents (PCC and form 80) uploaded and form submitted
> xx.xx.2016 Visa Grant::fingerscrossed:


Hi Anushka, there is myimmitracker which is unofficial but very helpful to track and compare with others.


----------



## Ashish_2574

kapoor.neha said:


> It is impossible to wait...can someone tell me how long does it take for CO to be allocated and are they moving slow on accountant profile.


It normally takes 2 to 6 weeks to get first CO contact.


----------



## PL22

Hi guys. I have been going through this thread and I find that all seniors are quite helpful and sharing in their approach. 

So help me out too. I am a secondary applicant with my wife being the primary applicant. We are yet to start the process. We are going through an agent. I have 2 main queries:

1. My wife's work-ex is 6 years and hence after the deduction of 2 years, we are not getting any points on that. The total points that we are aiming with a PTE/IELTS score is 60. My question here is that in her first job with a consultancy major, she isaid finding it difficult to get a Letter Head or the Stamp Paper roles. Is there any alternative? Also, if the CO calls, what questions to expect?

2. I am quite over-weight with a borderline blood-sugar. In the Medicals, can this cause a problem?

Waiting for response from seniors.


----------



## sol79

Let her give the PTE a try and see if she can score "Superior". That's 20 points.

Medicals - you'll do a urine test, general examination, chest x-ray and hiv test. Your weight and blood sugar will not be an issue, unless you have severe diabetes or active TB. 

I suggest she takes the PTE test, and then you both decide. You'll get an earlier appointment and a score within 2-5 days (as opposed to the IELTS that takes longer).


----------



## abhisve

PL22 said:


> Hi guys. I have been going through this thread and I find that all seniors are quite helpful and sharing in their approach.
> 
> So help me out too. I am a secondary applicant with my wife being the primary applicant. We are yet to start the process. We are going through an agent. I have 2 main queries:
> 
> 1. My wife's work-ex is 6 years and hence after the deduction of 2 years, we are not getting any points on that. The total points that we are aiming with a PTE/IELTS score is 60. My question here is that in her first job with a consultancy major, she isaid finding it difficult to get a Letter Head or the Stamp Paper roles. Is there any alternative? Also, if the CO calls, what questions to expect?
> 
> 2. I am quite over-weight with a borderline blood-sugar. In the Medicals, can this cause a problem?
> 
> Waiting for response from seniors.


For your first answer you can claim points for 3 yrs.. as After 2 yrs deduction you will have 4 yrs..

For 2nd Dont know in details wht will be the result post medical..


----------



## PL22

Thanks Sol79 and Abhisve. I await some more seniors to answer some other details.


----------



## kawal_547

PL22 said:


> Thanks Sol79 and Abhisve. I await some more seniors to answer some other details.


Pl22, regarding your health query.

Well medical panel appointed by Aus does a normal physical check up too apart from the required tests.

It includes BP...weight...eyesight, height etc.

Your overweight issue, I ain't counselling but just a suggestion, aa you are yet to apply and your EOI n other process may take a couple of months from now atleast, so you can personally undergo a rigorous weight loss program....you can try the GM diet or anything that helps. I'm sure it will help you to shed some stuff.

Border line blood sugar, well they don't do sugar tests but keeping a stringent check on ur sugar levels a fortnight prior to the tests will help you.

Your 2nd query answered by anyone will be more of a guidance than any other answer, I guess so.


----------



## pangasa.s

kawal_547 said:


> Pl22, regarding your health query.
> 
> Well medical panel appointed by Aus does a normal physical check up too apart from the required tests.
> 
> It includes BP...weight...eyesight, height etc.
> 
> Your overweight issue, I ain't counselling but just a suggestion, aa you are yet to apply and your EOI n other process may take a couple of months from now atleast, so you can personally undergo a rigorous weight loss program....you can try the GM diet or anything that helps. I'm sure it will help you to shed some stuff.
> 
> Border line blood sugar, well they don't do sugar tests but keeping a stringent check on ur sugar levels a fortnight prior to the tests will help you.
> 
> Your 2nd query answered by anyone will be more of a guidance than any other answer, I guess so.


I got my medicals done recently, i am also on the heavier side (110+ easily ) and had to go through some other tests. But my health status has been cleared. PM me if you need details.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

PL22 said:


> Hi guys. I have been going through this thread and I find that all seniors are quite helpful and sharing in their approach.
> 
> So help me out too. I am a secondary applicant with my wife being the primary applicant. We are yet to start the process. We are going through an agent. I have 2 main queries:
> 
> 1. My wife's work-ex is 6 years and hence after the deduction of 2 years, we are not getting any points on that. The total points that we are aiming with a PTE/IELTS score is 60. My question here is that in her first job with a consultancy major, she isaid finding it difficult to get a Letter Head or the Stamp Paper roles. Is there any alternative? Also, if the CO calls, what questions to expect?
> 
> 2. I am quite over-weight with a borderline blood-sugar. In the Medicals, can this cause a problem?
> 
> Waiting for response from seniors.


1.Your wife can take a statutory declaration from her colleague. That will be the next step. First step for you both is Score minimum 80( which is 8 bands as per IELTS) it is achiveable. Then decide among your self, if you are taking agents help or planning to process self. 
CO: will ask the same question, how long you know, experience working with, etc 

2. No point to worry at all. There are millions of sugar patient in Australia. Don't as smart and give prior information. If they ask you need to be specific to the question. 
Even I am overweight and my BP was high at the time of medical examination. they did extra test and till now they did not comeback for my health issue. Hopefully they will not also (praying for that). 

Your GOAL is 80 in PTE. can do it man.


----------



## alfancay

Congrats ...... Wishyou all the best of luck..  



syedusman1 said:


> Congrats Guys,
> By the Grace of Almighty, I have received the grants for myself, my wife, and my lovely daughter, a few minutes back. I am really really thankful to all of guys here for the support and courage. Hope to meet many of you in Australia. Expected to travel in next 4-6 weeks IA.
> 
> My timelines are as follows
> 
> 1st attempt:
> EOI submitted: 1st jan 2015
> EOI Accepted: 10th jan 2015
> Visa lodged: 10th feb 2015
> Co Contact: 23rd March (informed me that your experience is 5 months short of 8 years claimed, due to the fact ACS has cut 2 years. I was following ACS 2013 guide, so overlooked that point)
> My Response: 26th March. I wrote them, for the withdrawl and requested refund as it is a simple check in their system which should have been there at the time we claim points. Also attached 2013 guideline.
> Withdrawn: 10th april 2015
> Got Refunded: June 2015
> 
> 2nd Attempt:
> 1. EOI submitted: 7th september 2015
> 2. EOI Accepted: 22nd jan 2016
> 3. Visa Lodged: 22nd jan 2016
> 4. 1st CO contact: 4th feb 2016 (asked for form 80, mine and spouse + child medical)
> 5. 2nd CO contact: 7th March 2016 (asked for mine and spouse medical, as they got expired)
> 6. Medical submitted: 15th March 2016
> 8. GRANT: 7-April-2016 (09:38 AM Pakistan Time)
> 
> A bit tough journey, and not to forgot in the process i appeared 3 times for IElts, to improve the 0.5 factor, which never happened, so i was a 60 pointer.
> Also i have two visa rejections:
> 1. UK visit visa in 2013
> 2. KSA business visit in 2016
> 
> 
> Once again, thanks!


----------



## PL22

Thanks guys for all your help. I shall keep all the points in mind. Also Pangasa, I am absolutely new to this and using it on my mobile. Don't know how to PM. Do i use my laptop aso I don't see any PM option here on my mobile.


----------



## rohitjaggi

Hi Guys I need you help for my brother. (Not blood related)

My brother and his wife are both Charted Accountant from INDIA with 5 years experience.

I want to get them here in Australia and want to apply for their VISA.

Does anyone from INDIA has applied their VISA themselves and can guide me how to start with it.

I also want to know the documents required and if they need to be attested or anything.

Thanks
Regards


----------



## RSK1976

Friends.. i have applied visa on 26 th feb. And uploaded all the ielts, education and working exp. docs, pcc,and medicals. Bit still status shows appln. Received. Can i call DIDP today.?or wait for couple of weeks? Its already 42 days. 

I have validated the current and previous company hr.. they didnt recieve any communication regarding the verification. 

Please suggest. 

Thanks


----------



## charlie31

what is the average time taken from the time documents are uploaded and visa is granted?


----------



## civil189

RSK1976 said:


> Friends.. i have applied visa on 26 th feb. And uploaded all the ielts, education and working exp. docs, pcc,and medicals. Bit still status shows appln. Received. Can i call DIDP today.?or wait for couple of weeks? Its already 42 days.
> 
> I have validated the current and previous company hr.. they didnt recieve any communication regarding the verification.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks




I applied on 30 Jan. Status is still application received


----------



## civil189

charlie31 said:


> what is the average time taken from the time documents are uploaded and visa is granted?




Check on myimmitrackor


----------



## Stream21

Hi, 

I'm planning to apply under Mechanical Engineer by this May. But having seen the ceiling, the available number is only 224 for next months or till july, I suppose.
Will it be a good idea to apply this year even if the available numbers or less/exhausts or should I wait till July? What happens to the applications submitted if the ceiling is reached?


----------



## Ashish_2574

RSK1976 said:


> Friends.. i have applied visa on 26 th feb. And uploaded all the ielts, education and working exp. docs, pcc,and medicals. Bit still status shows appln. Received. Can i call DIDP today.?or wait for couple of weeks? Its already 42 days.
> 
> I have validated the current and previous company hr.. they didnt recieve any communication regarding the verification.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks


Yours may be for direct grant buddy. I feel just hold on and you may get Golden email very soon.


----------



## aussieby2016

ibm.wazzy said:


> Hello Aussie,
> 
> When i Checked the medical report in IMMI account it say, Medical Cleared no further medical required. but today Co asked this 815. However, i have submitted the form let Pray and wait for good...
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


may u get ur grant soon.......


----------



## belapmehta

No grants today ??? Seems like Rough day .....


----------



## andreyx108b

belapmehta said:


> No grants today ??? Seems like Rough day .....


Too early  there will be some


----------



## kawal_547

Stream21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to apply under Mechanical Engineer by this May. But having seen the ceiling, the available number is only 224 for next months or till july, I suppose.
> Will it be a good idea to apply this year even if the available numbers or less/exhausts or should I wait till July? What happens to the applications submitted if the ceiling is reached?


Apply it buddy.

Why to wait for new year.

Apply when u ready....if there r numbers left still it means they are exhausting it on a pro rata basis throughout the year and you may also get your number .

If u do get an invite, then lodge the visa app before Jun 30 and be eligible under current rules.

As new rules always come by mid of July and don't wait for any surprises.


----------



## ravisth7

Stream21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to apply under Mechanical Engineer by this May. But having seen the ceiling, the available number is only 224 for next months or till july, I suppose.
> Will it be a good idea to apply this year even if the available numbers or less/exhausts or should I wait till July? What happens to the applications submitted if the ceiling is reached?


The remaining ceiling is 244. Well, it will take minimum of 6 months for all documentation & processing. So you better start your preparation from now. You don't need to wait till July. You can receive an invitation for 2016-17 even if the ceiling is reached for 2015-16.

It's said 'Better Late Than Never'. So, try your luck mate.


----------



## M R

*Form 80 & 1221*

Hello, Can anyone suggest whether I have to scan all the pages of the these filled forms or I just take the print out of declaration pages ,sign them , scan and insert them back in electronically filled form 80 & 1221. 
Has anyone done this way and got his/her forms accepted ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## raman123456

Hiii.......


22-11-2015 : Invited
17-01-2016 : Visa Submitted
05-02-2016 : REQUESTED MORE DOCUMENT
11-02-2016 : ALL DOCUMENT SUBMITTED
08-04-2016 : ASSESSMENT IN PROCESS

NOW WHAT TO DO NEXT...........
ITS ALMOST 8 WEEK THE PROGRESS IN PROCESS


----------



## guru80

M R said:


> Hello, Can anyone suggest whether I have to scan all the pages of the these filled forms or I just take the print out of declaration pages ,sign them , scan and insert them back in electronically filled form 80 & 1221.
> Has anyone done this way and got his/her forms accepted ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The later option will work. Take the printout of declaration page, sign, scan and merge.


----------



## simon.ghosh

charlie31 said:


> what is the average time taken from the time documents are uploaded and visa is granted?


Below are the average number of days taken to get the grant after CO contact. Analysis based on the grants given since oct'15 as available in the myimmitracker (https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189)

CO Team Offshore Onshore Overall
Adelaide 58 39 55
Brisbane 44 36 43
N/A 42 34 41


----------



## guru80

raman123456 said:


> Hiii.......
> 
> 
> 22-11-2015 : Invited
> 17-01-2016 : Visa Submitted
> 05-02-2016 : REQUESTED MORE DOCUMENT
> 11-02-2016 : ALL DOCUMENT SUBMITTED
> 08-04-2016 : ASSESSMENT IN PROCESS
> 
> NOW WHAT TO DO NEXT...........
> ITS ALMOST 8 WEEK THE PROGRESS IN PROCESS


Hold your Horses till you get grant


----------



## M R

guru80 said:


> The later option will work. Take the printout of declaration page, sign, scan and merge.


Thank you. Could you please advise the tool you used for the same.


----------



## Tata1983

*Received grant!*

Just received grants for me and my wife... Brisbane team is not slow as everyone says. I got CO contact on 04 April, submitted additional documents on the same day and received grants today. ON CLOUD 9!


----------



## Bushra Zahra

Tata1983 said:


> Just received grants for me and my wife... Brisbane team is not slow as everyone says. I got CO contact on 04 April, submitted additional documents on the same day and received grants today. ON CLOUD 9!


wow congrats lucky you....


----------



## simon.ghosh

Tata1983 said:


> Just received grants for me and my wife... Brisbane team is not slow as everyone says. I got CO contact on 04 April, submitted additional documents on the same day and received grants today. ON CLOUD 9!



Congratulations! Have a great life ahead.


----------



## T Thareja

Tata1983 said:


> Just received grants for me and my wife... Brisbane team is not slow as everyone says. I got CO contact on 04 April, submitted additional documents on the same day and received grants today. ON CLOUD 9!


That was super fast .. Good luck and congrats


----------



## ravisth7

*Congrats...*



Tata1983 said:


> Just received grants for me and my wife... Brisbane team is not slow as everyone says. I got CO contact on 04 April, submitted additional documents on the same day and received grants today. ON CLOUD 9!


Lucky you mate.. Loads of CONGRATS... You've done it within a month time.. I can imagine your excitement


----------



## theskyisalive

simon.ghosh said:


> Below are the average number of days taken to get the grant after CO contact. Analysis based on the grants given since oct'15 as available in the myimmitracker (https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189)
> 
> CO Team Offshore Onshore Overall
> Adelaide 58 39 55
> Brisbane 44 36 43
> N/A 42 34 41


...means I've already crossed average...65 days since CO contact ...Adelaide


----------



## Ashish_2574

Tata1983 said:


> Just received grants for me and my wife... Brisbane team is not slow as everyone says. I got CO contact on 04 April, submitted additional documents on the same day and received grants today. ON CLOUD 9!


Congrats buddy!!! And enjoy ur day!!!


----------



## Rishistrider

Congratulations and best wishes for future endeavours...


----------



## guru80

M R said:


> Thank you. Could you please advise the tool you used for the same.


For merging, you can use "PDF redirect".
To Split, there are any options available online.


----------



## guru80

Tata1983 said:


> Just received grants for me and my wife... Brisbane team is not slow as everyone says. I got CO contact on 04 April, submitted additional documents on the same day and received grants today. ON CLOUD 9!


Congrats buddy. you got express service from Brisbane GSM


----------



## sol79

M R said:


> Thank you. Could you please advise the tool you used for the same.


I found this the easiest, no need to merge/etc.

1. Upload the incomplete form here.
2. Use the picture option to insert a scan/pic of your signature on the last page.
3. Save and download. Fill out the rest in Adobe Acrobat Reader.

Don't use the tool after filling out the form. It messes up the date/month format fields in some cases.


----------



## Tata1983

Thank you all for the best wishes!


----------



## Spoorthybp

M R said:


> Hello, Can anyone suggest whether I have to scan all the pages of the these filled forms or I just take the print out of declaration pages ,sign them , scan and insert them back in electronically filled form 80 & 1221.
> Has anyone done this way and got his/her forms accepted ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I filled the form, printed it, scanned it and then uploaded. The only reason I did this was to put my signature on the forms which I was not able to do directly on the PDF. hope this helps.


----------



## Spoorthybp

Tata1983 said:


> Just received grants for me and my wife... Brisbane team is not slow as everyone says. I got CO contact on 04 April, submitted additional documents on the same day and received grants today. ON CLOUD 9!


Congratulations...


----------



## ravikiran7070

Tata1983 said:


> Just received grants for me and my wife... Brisbane team is not slow as everyone says. I got CO contact on 04 April, submitted additional documents on the same day and received grants today. ON CLOUD 9!


Congrats mate!! Have a good life..


----------



## Prasobhp

Congratz Tata1983 that was lightning fast.....


----------



## samsonk76

*UAE PCC required for Spouse Visit?*

Hi All,

Need you help on my case please.

I was contacted by CO asking for a PCC for UAE for my Spouse's visit in 2008/09.

We has initially indicated the wrong dates (as a 1 year stay duration) but had the same corrected via Form 1023 and reverted back to CO.

While I wait for the COs response on whether she would need a UAE PCC or not, just wanted to be ready in case she needs one

I was told that UAE PCC may not be possible for her as she was on a visit visa (no Emirates ID) Please could you confirm this.

Her total stay in UAE was for 7 1/2 months and in between she exited and re-entered the country to get a visa extension.

You responses will be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Bushra Zahra

samsonk76 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need you help on my case please.
> 
> I was contacted by CO asking for a PCC for UAE for my Spouse's visit in 2008/09.
> 
> We has initially indicated the wrong dates (as a 1 year stay duration) but had the same corrected via Form 1023 and reverted back to CO.
> 
> While I wait for the COs response on whether she would need a UAE PCC or not, just wanted to be ready in case she needs one
> 
> I was told that UAE PCC may not be possible for her as she was on a visit visa (no Emirates ID) Please could you confirm this.
> 
> Her total stay in UAE was for 7 1/2 months and in between she exited and re-entered the country to get a visa extension.
> 
> You responses will be appreciated
> 
> Thanks



If she did not live in the UAE collectively for 12 months in all of her visits I do not think she needs a PCC.


----------



## vikaschandra

Tata1983 said:


> Just received grants for me and my wife... Brisbane team is not slow as everyone says. I got CO contact on 04 April, submitted additional documents on the same day and received grants today. ON CLOUD 9!


Congratulations to you and your family


----------



## samsonk76

Thanks Bushra


----------



## sumM

Congrats! Which occupation did you apply under?


----------



## naveenarja

Tata1983 said:


> Just received grants for me and my wife... Brisbane team is not slow as everyone says. I got CO contact on 04 April, submitted additional documents on the same day and received grants today. ON CLOUD 9!




Many congratulations ...

All the very best
Would you mind sharing your code and time lines (the same can't be seen in mobile app)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Congrats TATA1983. All the best for your future


----------



## RAKI1978

Hi M R

I have seen lot of people taking printout of the signature page and submitting it, But I would recommend taking printout of all the pages, Sign the relevant pages then scan and upload. The only reason I say this is because, the PDF is editable and I wouldn't recommend it.
Anyways choice is yours 

- RAKI




M R said:


> Hello, Can anyone suggest whether I have to scan all the pages of the these filled forms or I just take the print out of declaration pages ,sign them , scan and insert them back in electronically filled form 80 & 1221.
> Has anyone done this way and got his/her forms accepted ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ashish_2574

RAKI1978 said:


> Hi M R
> 
> I have seen lot of people taking printout of the signature page and submitting it, But I would recommend taking printout of all the pages, Sign the relevant pages then scan and upload. The only reason I say this is because, the PDF is editable and I wouldn't recommend it.
> Anyways choice is yours
> 
> - RAKI


Once you fill and save then it won't remain in editable mode. So instead of scanning all pages, better to scan only signature page.


----------



## Thil12

Hi, I'm new to the forum. Can anyone tell me if the occupation ceiling limits are applicable even for lodging PR.


----------



## arabsandals

Hi all

N00b here. I was wondering whether it's worth trying to increase your points in order to speed your application through. I have been told that the higher your points are the quicker you get processed. I have the requisite 60 points but could potentially add another 10 if I wrote the IELTS general and scored enough for a superior English rating (pretty confident I can as I did the academic and just missed it, lowest mark was 7.5 for writing). It would be expensive, but if it would make things quicker it would be worth it to me.


----------



## andreyx108b

arabsandals said:


> Hi all N00b here. I was wondering whether it's worth trying to increase your points in order to speed your application through. I have been told that the higher your points are the quicker you get processed. I have the requisite 60 points but could potentially add another 10 if I wrote the IELTS general and scored enough for a superior English rating (pretty confident I can as I did the academic and just missed it, lowest mark was 7.5 for writing). It would be expensive, but if it would make things quicker it would be worth it to me.


Visa processing does not depend on points. Points help to get invite quicker.


----------



## arabsandals

Wow. That was indeed quick. Thanks Andreyx108b. That's really what I meant, i.e. I wanted to ensure my invitation to apply came as quickly as possible.


----------



## dakshch

theskyisalive said:


> ...means I've already crossed average...65 days since CO contact ...Adelaide




92 days since CO contact


----------



## arabsandals

As a public service I thought I'd also clarify something that i learned as background to my original question. You can use one IELTS test for your accreditation application and another for your immigration application. In other words, you may be required to write the academic IELTS test for your skilled employment accreditation, but you can then go and write the easier general IELTS test for purposes of your immigration application. the legislation simply requires that you have competent english, which is defined in 1.15C of the Migration Regulations 1994 : 
A person has competent English if:

(a) the person undertook a language test, specified by the Minister in an instrument in writing for this paragraph; and

(b) the person is an applicant for a visa; and

(ba) for a person who was invited (or whose spouse or de facto partner was invited) by the Minister under these Regulations, in writing, to apply for the visa—the test was conducted in the 3 years immediately before the date of the invitation; and

(bb) for a person to whom paragraph (ba) does not apply—the test was conducted in the 3 years immediately before the day on which the application was made; and

(c) the person achieved a score specified in the instrument.:


----------



## arabsandals

I would have included a link to the underlying legislation but my post count isn't high enough. Watch this space.


----------



## arabsandals

I think I have enough now...

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2015C00819/Html/Volume_1#_Toc431556206


----------



## dakshch

simon.ghosh said:


> Below are the average number of days taken to get the grant after CO contact. Analysis based on the grants given since oct'15 as available in the myimmitracker (https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189)
> 
> 
> 
> CO Team Offshore Onshore Overall
> 
> Adelaide 58 39 55
> 
> Brisbane 44 36 43
> 
> N/A 42 34 41




92 days after CO contact... 123 after visa lodged.

Guess some of us defy all analysis and screw the averages. Thanks to us unlucky few the average number rises


----------



## zeeshan355

Hi!...
TODAY i had been contacted by CO again, this time a new one, coz i missed on PCC India, due to slow process...it was just to remind my outstanding PCC from India for me and my wife. My question is what is this dept from where CO contacted
*
Permanent Visa & Citizenship Programme Branch
Visa and Citizenship Services Group...

Adelaide GSM was my CO, and now it is someone else....

THis is the only doc pending from our side.

kindly advie*


----------



## vikaschandra

zeeshan355 said:


> Hi!...
> TODAY i had been contacted by CO again, this time a new one, coz i missed on PCC India, due to slow process...it was just to remind my outstanding PCC from India for me and my wife. My question is what is this dept from where CO contacted
> *
> Permanent Visa & Citizenship Programme Branch
> Visa and Citizenship Services Group...
> 
> Adelaide GSM was my CO, and now it is someone else....
> 
> THis is the only doc pending from our side.
> 
> kindly advie*


*

Did you receive the document checklist again? If yes the processing office details must be mentioned in the footer of the pdf. 
Most probably the new CO should also be from Adelaide. Rare case do come up wherein the CO from Brisbane would pick up the case but cannot rule out the possibility*


----------



## zeeshan355

vikaschandra said:


> Did you receive the document checklist again? If yes the processing office details must be mentioned in the footer of the pdf.
> Most probably the new CO should also be from Adelaide. Rare case do come up wherein the CO from Brisbane would pick up the case but cannot rule out the possibility


No new doc. check list received and no attachments either this time... it was just reminder kinda reply of old email, but this time the CO Changed, and was a plain email asking for outstanding PCC for India.

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Ashish_2574

Hi,

I want to know more about employment verification call which some of you received from respective consulate in India. I want to know do they call from new Delhi or any city? Also if assume number must be Landline number.

I just want to make sure if they call me and if i misses the call then I make sure to call them back.


----------



## Tata1983

naveenarja said:


> Tata1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just received grants for me and my wife... Brisbane team is not slow as everyone says. I got CO contact on 04 April, submitted additional documents on the same day and received grants today. ON CLOUD 9!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many congratulations ...
> 
> All the very best
> Would you mind sharing your code and time lines (the same can't be seen in mobile app)
> 
> Thanks in advance
Click to expand...

261313(65 Points)
EOI: 19 Feb 2016
Invitation: 09 March 2016
Applied: 16 March 2016
CO Contact: 04 April 2016
Submitted Additional Documents: 04 April 2016
Grant: 08 April 2016


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Hi,

I would suggest you wait for a couple of weeks more..

All the best.. You grant is around the corner.:fingerscrossed:



RSK1976 said:


> Friends.. i have applied visa on 26 th feb. And uploaded all the ielts, education and working exp. docs, pcc,and medicals. Bit still status shows appln. Received. Can i call DIDP today.?or wait for couple of weeks? Its already 42 days.
> 
> I have validated the current and previous company hr.. they didnt recieve any communication regarding the verification.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ravisth7

*Form 80*



Ashish_2574 said:


> Once you fill and save then it won't remain in editable mode. So instead of scanning all pages, better to scan only signature page.


Hi Ashis,

Is there any limitations on the no of scanned files to be uploaded?? I've encountered many problems in filling up the Form 80 & Form 1221 like in some cases can't tick the mark n somewhere can't fill up the dates. So, I've decided to print it out, fill up n scan all the pages which means there will be 36 pages of form 80 for me n my partner only. Can I do that??

Also, in form 1221 all the questions are identical with the questions from form 80. So, is is mandatory to submit form 1221???

Please suggest. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Its quite difficult to predict an exact date.
We do have octopus Andy who can give you very close data.

I would suggest to please refer the tracker and you can get a rough idea..

All the best buddy..

Cheers..



charlie31 said:


> what is the average time taken from the time documents are uploaded and visa is granted?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Please apply ASAP.
DO not wait.. Start your process



Stream21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to apply under Mechanical Engineer by this May. But having seen the ceiling, the available number is only 224 for next months or till july, I suppose.
> Will it be a good idea to apply this year even if the available numbers or less/exhausts or should I wait till July? What happens to the applications submitted if the ceiling is reached?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Yes.... Its a bit worrying.
We hope next week will bring good news to all those who are waiting for grants.



belapmehta said:


> No grants today ??? Seems like Rough day .....


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congratulations... 

Awesome news..



Tata1983 said:


> Just received grants for me and my wife... Brisbane team is not slow as everyone says. I got CO contact on 04 April, submitted additional documents on the same day and received grants today. ON CLOUD 9!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

ALl the best for a fast grant



zeeshan355 said:


> Hi!...
> TODAY i had been contacted by CO again, this time a new one, coz i missed on PCC India, due to slow process...it was just to remind my outstanding PCC from India for me and my wife. My question is what is this dept from where CO contacted
> *
> Permanent Visa & Citizenship Programme Branch
> Visa and Citizenship Services Group...
> 
> Adelaide GSM was my CO, and now it is someone else....
> 
> THis is the only doc pending from our side.
> 
> kindly advie*


----------



## naveenarja

Tata1983 said:


> 261313(65 Points)
> EOI: 19 Feb 2016
> Invitation: 09 March 2016
> Applied: 16 March 2016
> CO Contact: 04 April 2016
> Submitted Additional Documents: 04 April 2016
> Grant: 08 April 2016




Wow

That's real cool

For me also almost same time lines

I have been asked for PCC on 4th April (visa filed on 13th March) and I uploaded same day (previously I uploaded PCC in penal clearance certificate option rather than police clearance certificate 

But I have claimed 10 points for experience which may delay my process

I re uploaded with notary too the same day

Fingers crossed for the updates


----------



## Ashish_2574

ravisth7 said:


> Hi Ashis,
> 
> Is there any limitations on the no of scanned files to be uploaded?? I've encountered many problems in filling up the Form 80 & Form 1221 like in some cases can't tick the mark n somewhere can't fill up the dates. So, I've decided to print it out, fill up n scan all the pages which means there will be 36 pages of form 80 for me n my partner only. Can I do that??
> 
> Also, in form 1221 all the questions are identical with the questions from form 80. So, is is mandatory to submit form 1221???
> 
> Please suggest.
> Thanks in advance.


I think there is limit of 60files per applicant and for each file, size limit is 2MB. There is no limit on number of pages in each file but overall file size should be 2MB. 
I also had issues with few dates however I found some work around like typing date in dd-mon-yyyy format and it worked for me. You can always print, fill and then scan however just make sure handwriting is readable and you use block letters.

As far as I understand form 80 is requires for both applicant but form 1221 is for only spouse. Atleast for me, 1221 was asked only for my wife. 

I know most of questions are same in both forms but we have to fill as no option. Also it's good to front load these docs(I front loaded form 80 and CO asked for 1221 for my wife).


----------



## Chaudhry

Hi All

Need information from experts or senior in process; CO contact me on 3rd March for health assessment for me , wife and 2 daughters; we have cleared the medical and accounts was updated by "Health clearance provided – no action required". Afterwards I have immediately click on button like information provided and application status was changed to Assessment in Progress. 

I want to know that Do I require to do anything else or just wait for CO next contact. Actually I was expecting CO contact in a month i.e 3rd April but this is not the case. 


Kindly Guide me if I m missing any process.

Thanks


----------



## Ashish_2574

Chaudhry said:


> Hi All
> 
> Need information from experts or senior in process; CO contact me on 3rd March for health assessment for me , wife and 2 daughters; we have cleared the medical and accounts was updated by "Health clearance provided &#150; no action required". Afterwards I have immediately click on button like information provided and application status was changed to Assessment in Progress.
> 
> I want to know that Do I require to do anything else or just wait for CO next contact. Actually I was expecting CO contact in a month i.e 3rd April but this is not the case.
> 
> Kindly Guide me if I m missing any process.
> 
> Thanks


I am no senior here however from my following this wonderful forum many days I can say there is no rule to say CO will contact in month time. Your application must be under process and CO can contact you any point of time or your grant must be on the way. Just relax and hope for best!


----------



## andreyx108b

dakshch said:


> 92 days after CO contact... 123 after visa lodged. Guess some of us defy all analysis and screw the averages. Thanks to us unlucky few the average number rises


About 10% of applicants get stuck and wait anything from 100 to 400 days...


----------



## rc4aus

andreyx108b said:


> About 10% of applicants get stuck and wait anything from 100 to 400 days...


400!!! Now that is depressing &#55357;&#56848;


----------



## charlie31

simon.ghosh said:


> Below are the average number of days taken to get the grant after CO contact. Analysis based on the grants given since oct'15 as available in the myimmitracker (https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189)
> 
> CO Team Offshore Onshore Overall
> Adelaide 58 39 55
> Brisbane 44 36 43
> N/A 42 34 41


Thank you


----------



## charlie31

andreyx108b said:


> About 10% of applicants get stuck and wait anything from 100 to 400 days...


That's a scary wait


----------



## charlie31

Thorax said:


> Got my grant today! :whoo:
> 
> Grant and first first contact was from GSM Adelaide. No employment verification call as far as i know. Probably because i uploaded payslips, tax documents etc.
> 
> A big thanks to everyone in this forum for all the clarifications and for giving me confidence to apply without an agent. :yo:
> 
> Time for lane:


Congrata


----------



## hustaa

Did CO ask for 80&1221? I guess you may under security check.
Do you have a 'provide character assessment' tab under the health assessment tab in your immi account?



dakshch said:


> 92 days after CO contact... 123 after visa lodged.
> 
> Guess some of us defy all analysis and screw the averages. Thanks to us unlucky few the average number rises


----------



## jp1984

Dear friends,
I received grant for me and my family
My timeline are below
16 April 2015 skill assessment
13 July 2015 skill assessment positive
4 Dec 2015 EOI lodged - electrical engg
18 Dec 2015 invited to lodge visa
22 Jan 2016 visa lodged
2 Feb 2016 CO contact-medical request
12 Feb 2016 medical request completed
29 March CO contacts HR verification
31 March employee verification completed
6 April - received golden email


----------



## suresh1981

Hi,

Below are the details of my Visa Application.

ANZSCO Code : 233211 (Civil Engineer)

Visa Lodge - 02.12.2015

Case Officer Allotted - 15.12.2015

Request for Information including medical & PCC - 15.12.2015

Information Provided - 08.01.2016

Request for More Information (Kid's Translated Birth Certificate & Passport Notarization) - 15.02.2016

Additional Information Provided - 02.03.2016

Status - Assessment in Progress.

What step should i need to take further like writing an e-mail to them or call them directly?

Can someone please suggest on my case?


----------



## belapmehta

suresh1981 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Below are the details of my Visa Application.
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 233211 (Civil Engineer)
> 
> Visa Lodge - 02.12.2015
> 
> Case Officer Allotted - 15.12.2015
> 
> Request for Information including medical & PCC - 15.12.2015
> 
> Information Provided - 08.01.2016
> 
> Request for More Information (Kid's Translated Birth Certificate & Passport Notarization) - 15.02.2016
> 
> Additional Information Provided - 02.03.2016
> 
> Status - Assessment in Progress.
> 
> What step should i need to take further like writing an e-mail to them or call them directly?
> 
> Can someone please suggest on my case?


Call DIBP directly.. It will help you.


----------



## suresh1981

belapmehta said:


> Call DIBP directly.. It will help you.


My Case is being assessed by Adelaide office. It will be very much helpful if you can provide me the contact no.

Thanks


----------



## SqOats

hiren20 said:


> SqOats said:
> 
> 
> 
> I m the primary applicant and pregnant. I logged 189 visa application on 9 Feb front loaded all documents except my husband Russian pcc that was also loaded on 12 March. Co contacted on 22 Feb for that. But till now I hv not heard anything from Dibp. Now I will be unable to travel if got grant in coming weeks. So if I don't get grant before child birth what should I do to add the child in my file.
> 
> Please suggest
> 
> 
> 
> You have two options.
> 
> 1- Do nothing and wait for grant. In this case you will have to apply for child visa once child is born as you are not able to travel anyway. Child visa is costly and time consuming.
> 
> 2- *RECOMMENDED*, Inform the CO ASAP about your pregnancy. Send a direct email explaining the pregnancy and attach a pregnancy report. Your case shall be put on hold until birth of child. Once child is born, you need to provide his/her birth certificate and passport to resume your case. Your child will be added in the application for free and shall be granted the PR along you.
Click to expand...


----------



## dakshch

hustaa said:


> Did CO ask for 80&1221? I guess you may under security check.
> 
> Do you have a 'provide character assessment' tab under the health assessment tab in your immi account?




I front loaded all documents with my applications. Medicals were uploaded 3 days later.

Nope, no such tabs active.


----------



## dakshch

andreyx108b said:


> About 10% of applicants get stuck and wait anything from 100 to 400 days...




Why the F did I have to be in those 10% ??
Rather Why should anyone be in such a situation.
Our cases are same as the other 90%, so whyyyyy


----------



## Suraj sah

Hey...guys..I have one query.
I have my btech in electronics and communications (4 years) and have a total of 2 years work experience in an IT company.
Can I get my skills positively assessed by Engineers Australia as a Engineering technologist?seniors please suggest.
A MARA agent told me that I can do so..and he'll charge me 80 k INR fees to help me getting subclass 189/190 visa.should I go for it or not?


----------



## vikaschandra

jp1984 said:


> Dear friends,
> I received grant for me and my family
> My timeline are below
> 16 April 2015 skill assessment
> 13 July 2015 skill assessment positive
> 4 Dec 2015 EOI lodged - electrical engg
> 18 Dec 2015 invited to lodge visa
> 22 Jan 2016 visa lodged
> 2 Feb 2016 CO contact-medical request
> 12 Feb 2016 medical request completed
> 29 March CO contacts HR verification
> 31 March employee verification completed
> 6 April - received golden email


Congratulations To you and your family JP


----------



## SqOats

dakshch said:


> Why the F did I have to be in those 10% ??
> Rather Why should anyone be in such a situation.
> Our cases are same as the other 90%, so whyyyyy


Loosing control wont take us anywhere and will make things even worse. I know after applying for PR it is difficult to think about anything else but there are things still happening in life other than PR. So, better shift your focus on other things for a change. I know it easily said than done but its the only way. 
Advice is coming from someone who applied in July 15 . Cheers


----------



## theskyisalive

dakshch said:


> Why the F did I have to be in those 10% ??
> Rather Why should anyone be in such a situation.
> Our cases are same as the other 90%, so whyyyyy


No one knows, probably it's just pure luck! I'm inching towards that 10% as well...each week starts with expectations and ends with frustration...can't really do anything but wait with a hope that the grant is just round the corner! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ginugeorge

Suraj sah said:


> Hey...guys..I have one query.
> I have my btech in electronics and communications (4 years) and have a total of 2 years work experience in an IT company.
> Can I get my skills positively assessed by Engineers Australia as a Engineering technologist?seniors please suggest.
> A MARA agent told me that I can do so..and he'll charge me 80 k INR fees to help me getting subclass 189/190 visa.should I go for it or not?



List your points split.


----------



## ginugeorge

Help!


Do you think I need any other document other than the below for loading the visa application upfront for a direct grant?

1. Passport for me, spouse and kids.
2. Marriage Certificate
3. Birth Certificate for Children
4. Educational Qualifications
5. Employment Letters (Experience, Relieveing and Employment Reference)
6. Tax Returns - Form 16 for last 3 years
7. Last 6 months payslip from current employer
8. ACS Assessment Letter
9. English Language Score Letter
10. Personal Resume
11. Medical Clearance for all
12. PCC for all
13. Form 80 and 1221

Is there anything missing?
Any restriction on file sizes and no. of files for visa lodging?


Regards
GG


----------



## theskyisalive

ginugeorge said:


> Help!
> 
> 
> Do you think I need any other document other than the below for loading the visa application upfront for a direct grant?
> 
> 1. Passport for me, spouse and kids.
> 2. Marriage Certificate
> 3. Birth Certificate for Children
> 4. Educational Qualifications
> 5. Employment Letters (Experience, Relieveing and Employment Reference)
> 6. Tax Returns - Form 16 for last 3 years
> 7. Last 6 months payslip from current employer
> 8. ACS Assessment Letter
> 9. English Language Score Letter
> 10. Personal Resume
> 11. Medical Clearance for all
> 12. PCC for all
> 13. Form 80 and 1221
> 
> Is there anything missing?
> Any restriction on file sizes and no. of files for visa lodging?
> 
> 
> Regards
> GG


Optionally you can add..-
1. 3 payslips for each yr of employment
2. Resume of wife if you also check the option in her form 1221 that purpose of immigration is for work as well
3. Hope you are uploading English language proof for spouse as well ...if it's a letter from college then upload degree certificate and Mark sheets of spouse also

I'd suggest upload all that is possible, CO 1st contact happens in 1-2 weeks and there is chance of fast direct grant, else it's a long wait.....

All the best!!!


----------



## ginugeorge

theskyisalive said:


> Optionally you can add..-
> 1. 3 payslips for each yr of employment
> 2. Resume of wife if you also check the option in her form 1221 that purpose of immigration is for work as well
> 3. Hope you are uploading English language proof for spouse as well ...if it's a letter from college then upload degree certificate and Mark sheets of spouse also
> 
> I'd suggest upload all that is possible, CO 1st contact happens in 1-2 weeks and there is chance of fast direct grant, else it's a long wait.....
> 
> All the best!!!


 

1. I dont have payslips for each employment, but I do have Form 16 for all periods. Whether that suffice?
2. We should submit form 80 and 1221 for me and wife separate or one for applicant is enough? Wife is a Dentist, but i haven't claimed spouse points for Visa. In that case do i need to do upload resume?
3. Yes. I will be uploading the Medium of Instruction Letter with Degree Certificate, Dental Licence and mark sheets.

I missed point 3. Thanks a lot.


----------



## theskyisalive

ginugeorge said:


> 1. I dont have payslips for each employment, but I do have Form 16 for all periods. Whether that suffice?
> 2. We should submit form 80 and 1221 for me and wife separate or one for applicant is enough? Wife is a Dentist, but i haven't claimed spouse points for Visa. In that case do i need to do upload resume?
> 3. Yes. I will be uploading the Medium of Instruction Letter with Degree Certificate, Dental Licence and mark sheets.
> 
> I missed point 3. Thanks a lot.


1- form 16 will suffice
2. Fill separate form 80 and 1221 for you and wife both, and yes do upload her resume even though you haven't claimed spouse points

..again these are optional..CO may not ask for each of these docs, but uploading will highly increase the probability of a direct grant 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ginugeorge

theskyisalive said:


> 1- form 16 will suffice
> 2. Fill separate form 80 and 1221 for you and wife both, and yes do upload her resume even though you haven't claimed spouse points
> 
> ..again these are optional..CO may not ask for each of these docs, but uploading will highly increase the probability of a direct grant
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



Thanks a million ton. This forum cannot match 10 consultants. 
I met 4 consultants in Bangalore and those are more confusing rather than giving clear info which i like. So i opted out to have consultants and started independent processing.


----------



## vish1985

ginugeorge said:


> Help!
> 
> 
> Do you think I need any other document other than the below for loading the visa application upfront for a direct grant?
> 
> 1. Passport for me, spouse and kids.
> 2. Marriage Certificate
> 3. Birth Certificate for Children
> 4. Educational Qualifications
> 5. Employment Letters (Experience, Relieveing and Employment Reference)
> 6. Tax Returns - Form 16 for last 3 years
> 7. Last 6 months payslip from current employer
> 8. ACS Assessment Letter
> 9. English Language Score Letter
> 10. Personal Resume
> 11. Medical Clearance for all
> 12. PCC for all
> 13. Form 80 and 1221
> 
> Is there anything missing?
> Any restriction on file sizes and no. of files for visa lodging?
> 
> 
> Regards
> GG


*Primary Applicant*

*Section 1 : Evidence of Skill Assessment *

1. Color copy ACS Letter

*Section 2: Evidence Of Birth & Age*

1. Birth certificate ( Optinal)
2. SSLC Certificate
3. Passport BIO Page
4. Voters ID
5. Driving License
6. Pan Card 

PS Note : Give maximum proof

*Section 3: Employment Reference*

1.Offer Letters. 
2. Experience Letter 
3. Bank Statement
4. Tax Statements
5. Pay Slips (3-6 Months) current company, old company if you have.
6. Business/Visiting Cards
7. Promotion/Increment Letters
8. Relieving Letter
9. Labor Contract & Visa Copy (if applicable)

*Section 4: Education*

1. Degree Certificate for you claimed points
2. Transcripts 

*Section 5: Marriage Proof*

1. Marriage Certificate
2. Spouse Name Endorsed Page


*Section 6: English Proof*

1. IELTS/ PTE Results

*Section 7: Character Evidence*

1. Form 80
2. Form 1221
3. PCC 

*Section 8: Your CV*


For Wife if you are giving letter from college, include degree certificate as proof of completion of the course along with transcripts if you have.For kid if he/she is under 18 years some cases CO ask for Form 1229 Consent form to grant an Australia visa to a child under the age of 18 years. Submit that for kid. 

Make sure you have proper naming convention for the files you upload. For Eg 

Principal_Applicant_MR_FName_LastName_ACS_Result.pdf
Principal_Applicant_MR_FName_LastName_BTech_Information_Technology_Degree_Certificate.pdf


----------



## conjoinme

*Onsite experience*

Hi andrey, keeda, vikaschandra and other seniors,

Do we need to separate the client site abroad (non Australian) experience in eoi and visa even though the parent company is based at home country? I am confused as the reference letters and relieving letters are from the home country. Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats...




jp1984 said:


> Dear friends,
> I received grant for me and my family
> My timeline are below
> 16 April 2015 skill assessment
> 13 July 2015 skill assessment positive
> 4 Dec 2015 EOI lodged - electrical engg
> 18 Dec 2015 invited to lodge visa
> 22 Jan 2016 visa lodged
> 2 Feb 2016 CO contact-medical request
> 12 Feb 2016 medical request completed
> 29 March CO contacts HR verification
> 31 March employee verification completed
> 6 April - received golden email


----------



## dakshch

SqOats said:


> Loosing control wont take us anywhere and will make things even worse. I know after applying for PR it is difficult to think about anything else but there are things still happening in life other than PR. So, better shift your focus on other things for a change. I know it easily said than done but its the only way.
> 
> Advice is coming from someone who applied in July 15 . Cheers




Brother, not everyone is blessed with the same level of patience. I am not loosing control, its just this feeling of helplessness has taken over the excitement because I have no clue as to what is going on.
People from feb 16 are getting grants while we are waiting. 
Calling DIBP is of no use, no way to track the progress. 
The delay has thrown all my plans off the track. I am at a point in my career where i need to make some long term decisions and time is of the essence.
I have some great opportunities but i cant take them up because of this unexpected delay.

Anyways, hope u get your grant soon mate. I think your patience have been tested enough. Good luck


----------



## vish1985

dakshch said:


> Brother, not everyone is blessed with the same level of patience. I am not loosing control, its just this feeling of helplessness has taken over the excitement because I have no clue as to what is going on.
> People from feb 16 are getting grants while we are waiting.
> Calling DIBP is of no use, no way to track the progress.
> The delay has thrown all my plans off the track. I am at a point in my career where i need to make some long term decisions and time is of the essence.
> I have some great opportunities but i cant take them up because of this unexpected delay.
> 
> Anyways, hope u get your grant soon mate. I think your patience have been tested enough. Good luck


Dear friend you go to https://myimmitracker.com/ and check the Visa grant during last week, (filter with last week's dates). You can see many Dec & Nov Visa Lodged applicants received their grant. There is a hope coming weeks.


----------



## ravisth7

Guys,

Is there any standard requirement in DIBP for scanned files as there was in Engineers Australia??? (i.e. min 300dpi scanned files & 5mb size file). With this quality of scanned file, for Forms 80 & 1221, there are 18 & 10 pages respectively. So, when u merge these 18 pages into 1, then it obviously gonna exceed the file size limit. 

M confused. Suggestion required.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## vikaschandra

ravisth7 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is there any standard requirement in DIBP for scanned files as there was in Engineers Australia??? (i.e. min 300dpi scanned files & 5mb size file). With this quality of scanned file, for Forms 80 & 1221, there are 18 & 10 pages respectively. So, when u merge these 18 pages into 1, then it obviously gonna exceed the file size limit.
> 
> M confused. Suggestion required.
> Thanks in advance.


Scan it back as pdf file and upload it will be within the file size and would be accepted while upload


----------



## SqOats

dakshch said:


> Brother, not everyone is blessed with the same level of patience. I am not loosing control, its just this feeling of helplessness has taken over the excitement because I have no clue as to what is going on.
> People from feb 16 are getting grants while we are waiting.
> Calling DIBP is of no use, no way to track the progress.
> The delay has thrown all my plans off the track. I am at a point in my career where i need to make some long term decisions and time is of the essence.
> I have some great opportunities but i cant take them up because of this unexpected delay.
> 
> Anyways, hope u get your grant soon mate. I think your patience have been tested enough. Good luck


Trust me if patience is the issue, i would've been on the top of the list. I am very well known around the people I know as a RESTLESS person.

But, one thing I learned from my PR journey so far is that sometimes you got to just do your part, sit back and try to relax (NOT EASY AT ALL). Because, there is nothing else you can do. 

Plus, few of my friends who are already got the PR and moved to aussie told me that getting PR is just the start of the endless struggle what is yet to come. So, better prepare ourselves from here on otherwise we would be getting more depressed later on.

So, for me that waiting part has helped me controlling my anxiety for waiting. Well, I am cured now so can i pls get my PR now 

Wish u all the best bro.


----------



## vikaschandra

conjoinme said:


> Hi andrey, keeda, vikaschandra and other seniors,
> 
> Do we need to separate the client site abroad (non Australian) experience in eoi and visa even though the parent company is based at home country? I am confused as the reference letters and relieving letters are from the home country. Please advise.
> 
> Thanks


Are you getting additonal points for Australia Work Experience? If yes then I think you should seperate the entries if not then let it be as it is


----------



## vikaschandra

ravisth7 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is there any standard requirement in DIBP for scanned files as there was in Engineers Australia??? (i.e. min 300dpi scanned files & 5mb size file). With this quality of scanned file, for Forms 80 & 1221, there are 18 & 10 pages respectively. So, when u merge these 18 pages into 1, then it obviously gonna exceed the file size limit.
> 
> M confused. Suggestion required.
> Thanks in advance.


Ravi also refer to the standard from below link

Attach documents to an online application


----------



## Tata1983

naveenarja said:


> Wow
> 
> That's real cool
> 
> For me also almost same time lines
> 
> I have been asked for PCC on 4th April (visa filed on 13th March) and I uploaded same day (previously I uploaded PCC in penal clearance certificate option rather than police clearance certificate
> 
> But I have claimed 10 points for experience which may delay my process
> 
> I re uploaded with notary too the same day
> 
> Fingers crossed for the updates


I claimed 15 points for experience. It's not about verification, it is about the substantiation you provide that satisfies CO.


----------



## conjoinme

vikaschandra said:


> Are you getting additonal points for Australia Work Experience? If yes then I think you should seperate the entries if not then let it be as it is


Hi Vikas,

Thanks for the quick response mate! I am not getting any point. However, my query is more about other countries experince such as Dubai, NZ etc. where we get deputed by the home country company and obviously all the documents are from the company and mentions home country. For example, Indian Company A deputes one to Dubai for 2 years at client company B and one works for 1 more year in India after return with company A. Should those 2 years be mentioned under Dubai as country but company as A?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vikaschandra

conjoinme said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response mate! I am not getting any point. However, my query is more about other countries experince such as Dubai, NZ etc. where we get deputed by the home country company and obviously all the documents are from the company and mentions home country. For example, Indian Company A deputes one to Dubai for 2 years at client company B and one works for 1 more year in India after return with company A. Should those 2 years be mentioned under Dubai as country but company as A?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Yes the company name should be A and the location as Dubai, Newzealand etc. 
in the event where you were deputed onsite make sure to start working on the PCC as well (in case it would take time to be issued)


----------



## ginugeorge

Vyshak Anand said:


> *Primary Applicant*
> 
> *Section 1 : Evidence of Skill Assessment *
> 
> 1. Color copy ACS Letter
> 
> *Section 2: Evidence Of Birth & Age*
> 
> 1. Birth certificate ( Optinal)
> 2. SSLC Certificate
> 3. Passport BIO Page
> 4. Voters ID
> 5. Driving License
> 6. Pan Card
> 
> PS Note : Give maximum proof
> 
> *Section 3: Employment Reference*
> 
> 1.Offer Letters.
> 2. Experience Letter
> 3. Bank Statement
> 4. Tax Statements
> 5. Pay Slips (3-6 Months) current company, old company if you have.
> 6. Business/Visiting Cards
> 7. Promotion/Increment Letters
> 8. Relieving Letter
> 9. Labor Contract & Visa Copy (if applicable)
> 
> *Section 4: Education*
> 
> 1. Degree Certificate for you claimed points
> 2. Transcripts
> 
> *Section 5: Marriage Proof*
> 
> 1. Marriage Certificate
> 2. Spouse Name Endorsed Page
> 
> 
> *Section 6: English Proof*
> 
> 1. IELTS/ PTE Results
> 
> *Section 7: Character Evidence*
> 
> 1. Form 80
> 2. Form 1221
> 3. PCC
> 
> *Section 8: Your CV*
> 
> 
> For Wife if you are giving letter from college, include degree certificate as proof of completion of the course along with transcripts if you have.For kid if he/she is under 18 years some cases CO ask for Form 1229 Consent form to grant an Australia visa to a child under the age of 18 years. Submit that for kid.
> 
> Make sure you have proper naming convention for the files you upload. For Eg
> 
> Principal_Applicant_MR_FName_LastName_ACS_Result.pdf
> Principal_Applicant_MR_FName_LastName_BTech_Information_Technology_Degree_Certificate.pdf




Thanks. Thats of great detail.


----------



## jawahar84

Shall i Enquire about my visa status?. This is my timeline

233912: Mechanical Engineer
11 Sep 2015 IELTS (L:7 R:7 W:6 S:6.5)
08 Dec 2015 EA Assessment Submitted
11 Dec 2015 EA + outcome
16 Dec 2015 Submitted (189) EOI (60 pts)
22 Jan 2016 Invitation received
09 Feb 2016 Visa Lodged/Payment/Documents uploaded
22 Feb 2016 C.O contact Adeliade for PCC & Medical
24 Feb 2016 Medical clearance
03 Mar 2016 PCC
XX XXX 2016 Grant!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

HI Jawahar,

I would suggest you wait for a couple of weeks more..






jawahar84 said:


> Shall i Enquire about my visa status?. This is my timeline
> 
> 233912: Mechanical Engineer
> 11 Sep 2015 IELTS (L:7 R:7 W:6 S:6.5)
> 08 Dec 2015 EA Assessment Submitted
> 11 Dec 2015 EA + outcome
> 16 Dec 2015 Submitted (189) EOI (60 pts)
> 22 Jan 2016 Invitation received
> 09 Feb 2016 Visa Lodged/Payment/Documents uploaded
> 22 Feb 2016 C.O contact Adeliade for PCC & Medical
> 24 Feb 2016 Medical clearance
> 03 Mar 2016 PCC
> XX XXX 2016 Grant!


----------



## zeeshan355

SqOats said:


> Loosing control wont take us anywhere and will make things even worse. I know after applying for PR it is difficult to think about anything else but there are things still happening in life other than PR. So, better shift your focus on other things for a change. I know it easily said than done but its the only way.
> Advice is coming from someone who applied in July 15 . Cheers


Wow!! Golden words!!! Yes patience is the KEY and its not the end of the world....

Squots, u r from Jeddah, I m in riyadh...best of luck!!! u will receive golden email soon.... perfect example of long wait.. BRISBANE CRISIS....

I m also waiting for PCC India to complete my file, which CO requested for ...


----------



## zeeshan355

SqOats said:


> Trust me if patience is the issue, i would've been on the top of the list. I am very well known around the people I know as a RESTLESS person.
> 
> But, one thing I learned from my PR journey so far is that sometimes you got to just do your part, sit back and try to relax (NOT EASY AT ALL). Because, there is nothing else you can do.
> 
> Plus, few of my friends who are already got the PR and moved to aussie told me that getting PR is just the start of the endless struggle what is yet to come. So, better prepare ourselves from here on otherwise we would be getting more depressed later on.
> 
> So, for me that waiting part has helped me controlling my anxiety for waiting. Well, I am cured now so can i pls get my PR now
> 
> Wish u all the best bro.



Patience being tested, and I too feel that God plans things better for Us, things looks beautiful from far as the saying goes, and getting PR for Aussie  is just the beginning.... for a long journey!!! by the way me too mech engineer.... Sometimes i feel here in Saudi I m well settled doing job in my field, donno if i move Aus. I hv to do odd jobs... lol... ..


----------



## SqOats

zeeshan355 said:


> Patience being tested, and I too feel that God plans things better for Us, things looks beautiful from far as the saying goes, and getting PR for Aussie is just the beginning.... for a long journey!!! by the way me too mech engineer.... Sometimes i feel here in Saudi I m well settled doing job in my field, donno if i move Aus. I hv to do odd jobs... lol... ..


Wait to get he PR is really awful, there shoulve been some way to track the application better. But, since this is the only system we got and we are the one who decided to move to aussie so we have to play by their rules. And, the rule says provide what is required and simply WAIT. So, we got to wait 

Change is never easy brother. I've a friend, mechanical engr, who had a very decent job in Jeddah and hes jobless in Aussie for 2 months (i know its still too early for him to complain). Even everyone knows here that it takes atleast 3 months to land a decent job but still it doesnt make the wait any easy. Thats human nature


----------



## zeeshan355

SqOats said:


> Wait to get he PR is really awful, there shoulve been some way to track the application better. But, since this is the only system we got and we are the one who decided to move to aussie so we have to play by their rules. And, the rule says provide what is required and simply WAIT. So, we got to wait
> 
> Change is never easy brother. I've a friend, mechanical engr, who had a very decent job in Jeddah and hes jobless in Aussie for 2 months (i know its still too early for him to complain). Even everyone knows here that it takes atleast 3 months to land a decent job but still it doesnt make the wait any easy. Thats human nature


Alhm!!! for whatever God gave Us..... But one thing i would like to say is that, this is the most transparent immigration system anyone had ever witnessed... un baised... unlike the US system where without reason, visas are rejected... there's always light at the end of the tunnel... best of luck and nice chatting with U....


----------



## SqOats

zeeshan355 said:


> Alhm!!! for whatever God gave Us..... But one thing i would like to say is that, this is the most transparent immigration system anyone had ever witnessed... un baised... unlike the US system where without reason, visas are rejected... there's always light at the end of the tunnel... best of luck and nice chatting with U....


You're absolutely right. Best thing with aussie immigration is that they atleast give you chance to explain yourself in case it is required. Today I saw a post where one member said that his CO contacted him to remind him about the pending PCC. Can you imagine, A REMINDER FROM CO!!!!. It doesnt happen anywhere else. 

Same here, nice knowing you. Goodluck with your case.


----------



## zeeshan355

suresh1981 said:


> my case is being assessed by adelaide office. It will be very much helpful if you can provide me the contact no.
> 
> Thanks


p: +61 7 3136 7000


----------



## JamesSultan

Dear All,

I am a 189 Visa Candidate. While filling up the form 1221 for myself and my wife, i came across the following questions and i am not sure what to select here for her and for myself (Note: I am the primary applicant and my wife is a dependent)

Part L – Migration visas
39. Do you intend to do a course of study while in Australia?
40. Do you intend to work in Australia?

Shall I select Yes for both of us for both the questions or shall i go with a different option?
My wife have plans to study and work there, and I don't want her to get into a situation where she could study or work because of the these questions I answer here on form 1221.
We just want to keep our options open to do whatever we want.

Regards,
JS


----------



## Ashish_2574

Hi all,

Can anyone please tell me how can we see what we submitted in skillselect for EOI once we lodged the visa? When I login to skillselect, if says suspended. So I can't see what I had submitted.

I just wanted to cross verify couple of points in skillselect.

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

JamesSultan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am a 189 Visa Candidate. While filling up the form 1221 for myself and my wife, i came across the following questions and i am not sure what to select here for her and for myself (Note: I am the primary applicant and my wife is a dependent)
> 
> Part L – Migration visas
> 39. Do you intend to do a course of study while in Australia?
> 40. Do you intend to work in Australia?
> 
> Shall I select Yes for both of us for both the questions or shall i go with a different option?
> My wife have plans to study and work there, and I don't want her to get into a situation where she could study or work because of the these questions I answer here on form 1221.
> We just want to keep our options open to do whatever we want.
> 
> Regards,
> JS


JS you can answer "YES" to both of these questions it would not mandate if you cannot work or cannot study either could be done


----------



## vikaschandra

Ashish_2574 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone please tell me how can we see what we submitted in skillselect for EOI once we lodged the visa? When I login to skillselect, if says suspended. So I can't see what I had submitted.
> 
> I just wanted to cross verify couple of points in skillselect.
> 
> Thanks


Have you not printed the summary after submitting the EOI you can refer to that as I guess you would not be able to see the eoi details after visa lodge


----------



## ravisth7

Ashish_2574 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone please tell me how can we see what we submitted in skillselect for EOI once we lodged the visa? When I login to skillselect, if says suspended. So I can't see what I had submitted.
> 
> I just wanted to cross verify couple of points in skillselect.
> 
> Thanks


There should be a 'View EOI' option on your skill select home page at right side of the Date Submitted details. Also, you should've downloaded your EOI details.


----------



## Ashish_2574

vikaschandra said:


> Have you not printed the summary after submitting the EOI you can refer to that as I guess you would not be able to see the eoi details after visa lodge


Ok, I didn't save/print this time. Ok. Thing is my current company is merged and transferred to another entity. While visa lodging, I have added two separate entry of employment for that to highlight properly. I have submitted transfer letter given by HR, separate SD for both, salary slip etc. 

Now I don't remember did I add this separate entry for both employment or not in skillselect (EOI)? At the end, I have not changed my employment since my ACS result but company name is changed. So now I worried if I had missed entry in EOI then can this be taken as false information?

Regards


----------



## vikaschandra

Ashish_2574 said:


> Ok, I didn't save/print this time. Ok. Thing is my current company is merged and transferred to another entity. While visa lodging, I have added two separate entry of employment for that to highlight properly. I have submitted transfer letter given by HR, separate SD for both, salary slip etc.
> 
> Now I don't remember did I add this separate entry for both employment or not in skillselect (EOI)? At the end, I have not changed my employment since my ACS result but company name is changed. So now I worried if I had missed entry in EOI then can this be taken as false information?
> 
> Regards


You have already had CO contact i think if there was something to be objected CO would have ask you for that during the contact. Probably you must not have missed it as when you were lodging your eoi that was important thing to do at that instance so surely must have been careful. 
I am not sure on how you can check your eoi details now. Will try to find out and let you know if I get some information


----------



## JamesSultan

vikaschandra said:


> JS you can answer "YES" to both of these questions it would not mandate if you cannot work or cannot study either could be done


I hope CO doesn't comes back asking for more documents.


----------



## vikaschandra

JamesSultan said:


> I hope CO doesn't comes back asking for more documents.


In context to these two questions No they will not. I filled it as Yes myself no questions asked


----------



## Ashish_2574

vikaschandra said:


> You have already had CO contact i think if there was something to be objected CO would have ask you for that during the contact. Probably you must not have missed it as when you were lodging your eoi that was important thing to do at that instance so surely must have been careful.
> I am not sure on how you can check your eoi details now. Will try to find out and let you know if I get some information


Thanks Vikas. Yes I had first CO contact asking for PCC and medicals. I am just hoping I have done this correctly while submitting EOI as I was very careful but now this doubt will remain in mind till grant. 

Regards,


----------



## vikaschandra

Ashish_2574 said:


> Thanks Vikas. Yes I had first CO contact asking for PCC and medicals. I am just hoping I have done this correctly while submitting EOI as I was very careful but now this doubt will remain in mind till grant.
> 
> Regards,


I can understand. Relax don't take that too much into your head meanwhile try searching around the threads to see if there is an option to go back to see the EOI details. 

By the way did you have only one eoi lodged for 189 in case you had lodged multiple eois for 189 + 190 you can check it


----------



## engr.asadbutt

Can anyone guide/tell me how to verify IELTS results ?

I am posting on behalf of my friend.

My friend gave Ielts test, and he mentioned his friend,s home address when applied for Ielts test and before he gets the original certificate he moved to other country because of some serious problem and didnot contacted his friend to keep his ielts result or share the results with him. He didnot even check the results online. It is now over 2 months and what to check what the results were. 
He cannot check online because online validity is for 40 days only.

He contacted his friend now and asked about the mail of hard copy of ielts results but the misplaced it and that cannot be found.

Is there any posibility or a way out to find out what his results were ?

Please share a solution if any one has gone through this situation or he/she knows anything about it.

Early retort is awaited ?


----------



## conjoinme

vikaschandra said:


> Yes the company name should be A and the location as Dubai, Newzealand etc.
> in the event where you were deputed onsite make sure to start working on the PCC as well (in case it would take time to be issued)


Thanks Vikas, already started the PCC process.


----------



## zeeshan355

engr.asadbutt said:


> Can anyone guide/tell me how to verify IELTS results ?
> 
> I am posting on behalf of my friend.
> 
> My friend gave Ielts test, and he mentioned his friend,s home address when applied for Ielts test and before he gets the original certificate he moved to other country because of some serious problem and didnot contacted his friend to keep his ielts result or share the results with him. He didnot even check the results online. It is now over 2 months and what to check what the results were.
> He cannot check online because online validity is for 40 days only.
> 
> He contacted his friend now and asked about the mail of hard copy of ielts results but the misplaced it and that cannot be found.
> 
> Is there any posibility or a way out to find out what his results were ?
> 
> Please share a solution if any one has gone through this situation or he/she knows anything about it.
> 
> Early retort is awaited ?


HELLO!!! Firstly this kind of carelessness shall be avoided...

Anyways, ur friend has to contact the IELTS Center and ask for duplicate copy.
Normally they will issue it with some fees...

Moreover IELTS Center will send email to the test taker, where they ask for submitting it to different colleges or departments , which can be sent to normally 4 organizations. this is done freee of charge.

Hope this will clarify ur doubts.

:eyebrows:


----------



## Eage

Hi Experts,

Is there any chance to get invite, if I apply for 190 NSW under system analyst (261112) with (60+5) pnts.

Thanks


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

jawahar84 said:


> Shall i Enquire about my visa status?. This is my timeline
> 
> 233912: Mechanical Engineer
> 11 Sep 2015 IELTS (L:7 R:7 W:6 S:6.5)
> 08 Dec 2015 EA Assessment Submitted
> 11 Dec 2015 EA + outcome
> 16 Dec 2015 Submitted (189) EOI (60 pts)
> 22 Jan 2016 Invitation received
> 09 Feb 2016 Visa Lodged/Payment/Documents uploaded
> 22 Feb 2016 C.O contact Adelaide for PCC & Medical
> 24 Feb 2016 Medical clearance
> 03 Mar 2016 PCC
> XX XXX 2016 Grant!


Hi Jawahar,

According to the knowledge gained from the forum, and looking at different cases,the case officer would ask for a document, and take up another case.Wait for 28 days and then contact the CO.


----------



## charlie31

Eage said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Is there any chance to get invite, if I apply for 190 NSW under system analyst (261112) with (60+5) pnts.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, everyone over 60 points have a chance


----------



## snb

engr.asadbutt said:


> Can anyone guide/tell me how to verify IELTS results ?
> 
> I am posting on behalf of my friend.
> 
> My friend gave Ielts test, and he mentioned his friend,s home address when applied for Ielts test and before he gets the original certificate he moved to other country because of some serious problem and didnot contacted his friend to keep his ielts result or share the results with him. He didnot even check the results online. It is now over 2 months and what to check what the results were.
> He cannot check online because online validity is for 40 days only.
> 
> He contacted his friend now and asked about the mail of hard copy of ielts results but the misplaced it and that cannot be found.
> 
> Is there any posibility or a way out to find out what his results were ?
> 
> Please share a solution if any one has gone through this situation or he/she knows anything about it.
> 
> Early retort is awaited ?


We had a similar experience. My wife's report card was returned back without delivery and we didn't realize it for a couple of months though we had checked her result online and we knew the scores. When we contacted them , we were told that they have shredded the report as we didn't contact them. For their stupid mistake we were asked to pay about Rs 1800. I escalated it and I ended up calling them about 20 times and mailed 10 times. Finally they decided to send the report and by then we had lost about a month. However, they delivered the report for no extra fees but we had a tough time dealing with British Council, India!

They usually don't send duplicate copies. I suggest you call them up and explain your situation. I don't think your friend can see his result anywhere as it is quite late unless IELTS guys agree to dispatch a copy .


----------



## engr.asadbutt

snb said:


> We had a similar experience. My wife's report card was returned back without delivery and we didn't realize it for a couple of months though we had checked her result online and we knew the scores. When we contacted them , we were told that they have shredded the report as we didn't contact them. For their stupid mistake we were asked to pay about Rs 1800. I escalated it and I ended up calling them about 20 times and mailed 10 times. Finally they decided to send the report and by then we had lost about a month. However, they delivered the report for no extra fees but we had a tough time dealing with British Council, India!
> 
> They usually don't send duplicate copies. I suggest you call them up and explain your situation. I don't think your friend can see his result anywhere as it is quite late unless IELTS guys agree to dispatch a copy .


He has called them but they are refusing to send the duplicate reports. 
And after 40 days of results declaration the result is no more online 
He doesnt even know the grades. 
One thing if can somehow he may knw about the bands he got so that he may send directly to any recognized body after then.


----------



## charlie31

Anyone who lodged visa after Feb 15th has gone for employer verification ?


----------



## ali2244

*awaiting for 189 grant applied in feb 2016*

Had applied for visa subclass 189 & 190.
1st Eoi Lodged: 8th jan 2016
2nd Eoi Lodged: 2nd feb 2016
PTE results- S:79 L:75 R:76 W:74(overall 74)

Got invitation on: 10/02/2016 for (190)
Got 2nd invitation on : 17/02/2016 (189)
Cpa assessment positive: 5th November 2015.
Lodged all documents for 189 except form 80 and overseas pcc and Afp pcc & medicals: 17/02/2016
CO granted: 29/02/2016 (asked for additional documents from the above) Brisbane 
Submitted all additional documents by: 09/03/2016
Immi account shows : Assessment in progress
Accountant general (221111).
Awaiting grant:


----------



## charlie31

ali2244 said:


> Had applied for visa subclass 189 & 190.
> 1st Eoi Lodged: 8th jan 2016
> 2nd Eoi Lodged: 2nd feb 2016
> PTE results- S:79 L:75 R:76 W:74(overall 74)
> 
> Got invitation on: 10/02/2016 for (190)
> Got 2nd invitation on : 17/02/2016 (189)
> Cpa assessment positive: 5th November 2015.
> Lodged all documents for 189 except form 80 and overseas pcc and Afp pcc & medicals: 17/02/2016
> CO granted: 29/02/2016 (asked for additional documents from the above) Brisbane
> Submitted all additional documents by: 09/03/2016
> Immi account shows : Assessment in progress
> Accountant general (221111).
> Awaiting grant:



Why did you submit two EOI?


----------



## kawal_547

charlie31 said:


> Why did you submit two EOI?


One submits multiple EOIs for an invite on first come basis....

Whih ever invite comes first.....so that visa can be lodged n proceeded ahead


----------



## Tata1983

conjoinme said:


> Thanks Vikas, already started the PCC process.


Go for PTE academic if you are struggling with IELTS. Just thought to share the information after seeing your timelines.


----------



## Ashish_2574

vikaschandra said:


> I can understand. Relax don't take that too much into your head meanwhile try searching around the threads to see if there is an option to go back to see the EOI details.
> 
> By the way did you have only one eoi lodged for 189 in case you had lodged multiple eois for 189 + 190 you can check it


Thanks Vikas for the encouraging words. I had only one EOI. I tried searching different threads and also searched my emails, laptop but I was stupid not to save copy. Hopefully I have done correctly. Let's see!!!


----------



## ali2244

ali2244 said:


> Had applied for visa subclass 189 & 190.
> 1st Eoi Lodged: 8th jan 2016
> 2nd Eoi Lodged: 2nd feb 2016
> PTE results- S:79 L:75 R:76 W:74(overall 74)
> 
> Got invitation on: 10/02/2016 for (190)
> Got 2nd invitation on : 17/02/2016 (189)
> Cpa assessment positive: 5th November 2015.
> Lodged all documents for 189 except form 80 and overseas pcc and Afp pcc & medicals: 17/02/2016
> CO granted: 29/02/2016 (asked for additional documents from the above) Brisbane
> Submitted all additional documents by: 09/03/2016
> Immi account shows : Assessment in progress
> Accountant general (221111).
> Awaiting grant:


Submitted 2 EOI"s cause i dint have PTE scores.
1st eoi: 60 points (breakdown): age:30yrs, bachelors degree: 15, 2yrs study: 5, 
Prof year accounting:5 points, 1 year accounting australian exp: 5 points.
Total =60 points.
2nd eoi: 2nd feb : got PTE score : 10 points
Total= 70 points.


----------



## Attique

Hello to all members of this very informative forum.

This forum has saved me the money to hire an agent to process for immigration on my behalf. Really the information available here is far far better than what you can get from any agent.

Below is my timeline. I faced almost every event which can happen during process of immigration, CO contact, Employment verification everything.

Today after exactly 3 months of my application of visa i have sent and email to GSM Brisbane regarding the status of my application and also plan to call them tomorrow (since today is Sunday).

Can anyone provide me the number of GSM Brisbane for offshore applicants and what you guys suggest?


----------



## realwizard

Eage said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Is there any chance to get invite, if I apply for 190 NSW under system analyst (261112) with (60+5) pnts.
> 
> Thanks





charlie31 said:


> Yes, everyone over 60 points have a chance


No, not at the moment. Due to high number of applications, there are more points required for the following occupations:
2211 Accountants (70 points)
2611 ICT Business and ​System Analysts (70 points)
2613 Software and Applications Programmers (65 points).
SkillSelect 23 March 2016 Round Results


----------



## realwizard

Attique said:


> Hello to all members of this very informative forum.
> 
> This forum has saved me the money to hire an agent to process for immigration on my behalf. Really the information available here is far far better than what you can get from any agent.
> 
> Below is my timeline. I faced almost every event which can happen during process of immigration, CO contact, Employment verification everything.
> 
> Today after exactly 3 months of my application of visa i have sent and email to GSM Brisbane regarding the status of my application and also plan to call them tomorrow (since today is Sunday).
> 
> Can anyone provide me the number of GSM Brisbane for offshore applicants and what you guys suggest?


Please let us know about any reply you receive.


----------



## charlie31

realwizard said:


> No, not at the moment. Due to high number of applications, there are more points required for the following occupations:
> 2211 Accountants (70 points)
> 2611 ICT Business and ​System Analysts (70 points)
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers (65 points).
> SkillSelect 23 March 2016 Round Results


Are these guys with less points never going to get invite or just late ?

What is the percentage for employment verification?


----------



## Tejashwini.s

*Cracking IELTS with 8 band*

Hi All,

I wish to apply for 189 visa.
for which I have to get 8 bands in each of the IELTS section otherwise i will be less of 60 points.
Can anyone suggest good study books and preparation tips to score max for the exams in about a months time?


Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## charlie31

Tejashwini.s said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I wish to apply for 189 visa.
> for which I have to get 8 bands in each of the IELTS section otherwise i will be less of 60 points.
> Can anyone suggest good study books and preparation tips to score max for the exams in about a months time?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


Go for PTE, it is easier to get 80 in that instead of IELTS.


----------



## charlie31

vikaschandra said:


> JS you can answer "YES" to both of these questions it would not mandate if you cannot work or cannot study either could be done


Vikas, quick question on employment verification, did they call you or they called the company directly?


----------



## alfancay

Hi,

Did they email HR for employment verification or just called over the phone ?





Attique said:


> Hello to all members of this very informative forum.
> 
> This forum has saved me the money to hire an agent to process for immigration on my behalf. Really the information available here is far far better than what you can get from any agent.
> 
> Below is my timeline. I faced almost every event which can happen during process of immigration, CO contact, Employment verification everything.
> 
> Today after exactly 3 months of my application of visa i have sent and email to GSM Brisbane regarding the status of my application and also plan to call them tomorrow (since today is Sunday).
> 
> Can anyone provide me the number of GSM Brisbane for offshore applicants and what you guys suggest?


----------



## alfancay

How much time would it take for grant after the employment verification call.
I received call on 30 Marc 2016 and now waiting for any kind of response from CO. I have already submitted every thing PCC, Medical, Bank Statement, Tax Return, Form 80 ......


----------



## Jasmin FR

In order to be notified, send email to this [email protected] could be helpful.


----------



## realwizard

charlie31 said:


> Are these guys with less points never going to get invite or just late ?
> 
> What is the percentage for employment verification?


People with 65 points are going to receive invitations if there are no EOIs with 70 points left waiting. There are 1536 places for ICT Business and Systems Analysts this year (until end of June), out of which 1410 have already been taken. Even if places for EOIs with 65 points become available, the queue is likely to be very long.
You should still keep your EOI submitted to have a place in the queue. You can always update it if you get more points.

If you are claiming points for work experience, the chances of having your employment verified seem to be pretty high, from what other forum members have noticed.


----------



## charlie31

alfancay said:


> How much time would it take for grant after the employment verification call.
> I received call on 30 Marc 2016 and now waiting for any kind of response from CO. I have already submitted every thing PCC, Medical, Bank Statement, Tax Return, Form 80 ......


What does your application status says


----------



## vikaschandra

charlie31 said:


> Vikas, quick question on employment verification, did they call you or they called the company directly?


I am only aware of my mnanager receiving call followed by an email. Did not check with the HR if they received verification call as well


----------



## Evan82

alfancay said:


> How much time would it take for grant after the employment verification call.
> I received call on 30 Marc 2016 and now waiting for any kind of response from CO. I have already submitted every thing PCC, Medical, Bank Statement, Tax Return, Form 80 ......


That certainly varies a lot and very difficult to predict. There was a 2015 applicant who got his grant next day after the employment verification, and there have been some who waited 6-8 weeks.


----------



## alfancay

I applied through an agent.So would not be able to check the status 



charlie31 said:


> What does your application status says


----------



## alfancay

Yes thats what i noticed. I claimed 8 years of experience and ACS also recognize 8 that experience of 8 years. 

I thought the CO looks in to a case after like 28 or 30 days.




Evan82 said:


> That certainly varies a lot and very difficult to predict. There was a 2015 applicant who got his grant next day after the employment verification, and there have been some who waited 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Evan82

alfancay said:


> Yes thats what i noticed. I claimed 8 years of experience and ACS also recognize 8 that experience of 8 years.
> 
> I thought the CO looks in to a case after like 28 or 30 days.


Yes, once every 4 weeks (at least on paper-or theoretically), but usually now the cycle is something like 6-8 weeks now. By the way you can import your immi account that your agent has created for you and view status. Please follow this link:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7640138-post6.html
Make sure you don't edit anything and just be a passive observer.


----------



## alfancay

Thanks Evan. I will check it.

But would the status help to identify if the grant is near ?



Evan82 said:


> Yes, once every 4 weeks (at least on paper-or theoretically), but usually now the cycle is something like 6-8 weeks now. By the way you can import your immi account that your agent has created for you and view status. Please follow this link:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/7640138-post6.html
> Make sure you don't edit anything and just be a passive observer.


----------



## gaudit24

farina said:


> In order to be notified, send email to this [email protected] could be helpful.




Hi farina,

Can please elaborate, the e-mail id shared above is useful for which purpose? This is the first time i am seeing this e-mail id. Is this e-mail useful to know the status of visa application?

Becoz i am 190 visa guy (NSW), i have applied on 22nd January. Still waiting to hear something as no CO contact has happened till now and today i am at 80th day. Soon in 10 days i will be crossing 90 days.


----------



## ravisth7

Hi guys...

Once you receive an invitation, is it better to pay the visa fees at first and then upload the required documents later?? What would you suggest?? What would be the visa lodge date??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Evan82

ravisth7 said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> Once you receive an invitation, is it better to pay the visa fees at first and then upload the required documents later?? What would you suggest?? What would be the visa lodge date??
> 
> Thanks in advance.


What's better depends on your plans. Quick grant or late grant with late IED. Anyways, you have to pay VISA fee to be able to upload docs. Lodge date would be visa payment date.


----------



## ravisth7

*Thanks...*



Evan82 said:


> What's better depends on your plans. Quick grant or late grant with late IED. Anyways, you have to pay VISA fee to be able to upload docs. Lodge date would be visa payment date.


Ohh.. Thanks Evan... That means, it's better to pay the fees as soon as you get an invitation right?? Will do that ASAP


----------



## Evan82

ravisth7 said:


> Ohh.. Thanks Evan... That means, it's better to pay the fees as soon as you get an invitation right?? Will do that ASAP


If you plan is for an early grant asap, yes indeed, create the immi account, pay the fee and upload all expected docs once you receive invitation.
And from your signature it's likely you'll receive your invitation this coming round in April. Better to ready all your docs, even police reports if you'd like to reach Aus as soon as you receive grants and isn't worried about advancing IED a couple of months.


----------



## charlie31

Best of luck to everyone


----------



## 7Kryptonite

Hello guys. Just want any of you to explain something. Well CO asked for form 80 and evidence of relationship on March 12th. She gave me about 21 days to upload all. However after I uploaded and now that 21 days are over, my MARA agent comes back to me and says it would be great if I submit form 1221 as well. Which is not even asked by CO. I am already in Australia, then still is there any point of filling form 1221? I have uploaded form 80. Please someone help me with the difference.

__________________
189
263111 - Computer System and Network Engineer 
ACS Applied - Jan 07, 2016
ACS positive assessment - Jan 18, 2016
EOI - Feb 10, 2016
Invitation Recieved - Feb 17, 2016 
Visa Lodged - Feb 28, 2016
CO Contact - March 12, 2016 (Form 80, marriage certificate, evidence of relationship)
Docs Uploaded - March 17, 2016

Grant - XX-XX-2016


----------



## andreyx108b

7Kryptonite said:


> Hello guys. Just want any of you to explain something. Well CO asked for form 80 and evidence of relationship on March 12th. She gave me about 21 days to upload all. However after I uploaded and now that 21 days are over, my MARA agent comes back to me and says it would be great if I submit form 1221 as well. Which is not even asked by CO. I am already in Australia, then still is there any point of filling form 1221? I have uploaded form 80. Please someone help me with the difference. __________________ 189 263111 - Computer System and Network Engineer ACS Applied - Jan 07, 2016 ACS positive assessment - Jan 18, 2016 EOI - Feb 10, 2016 Invitation Recieved - Feb 17, 2016 Visa Lodged - Feb 28, 2016 CO Contact - March 12, 2016 (Form 80, marriage certificate, evidence of relationship) Docs Uploaded - March 17, 2016 Grant - XX-XX-2016


I believe your agent is right. 

Form 1221 is being regularly asked so your agent is being cautious to avoid 2nd CO contact.


----------



## Evan82

7Kryptonite said:


> Hello guys. Just want any of you to explain something. Well CO asked for form 80 and evidence of relationship on March 12th. She gave me about 21 days to upload all. However after I uploaded and now that 21 days are over, my MARA agent comes back to me and says it would be great if I submit form 1221 as well. Which is not even asked by CO. I am already in Australia, then still is there any point of filling form 1221? I have uploaded form 80. Please someone help me with the difference.
> 
> __________________
> 189
> 263111 - Computer System and Network Engineer
> ACS Applied - Jan 07, 2016
> ACS positive assessment - Jan 18, 2016
> EOI - Feb 10, 2016
> Invitation Recieved - Feb 17, 2016
> Visa Lodged - Feb 28, 2016
> CO Contact - March 12, 2016 (Form 80, marriage certificate, evidence of relationship)
> Docs Uploaded - March 17, 2016
> 
> Grant - XX-XX-2016


Well the salient differences are: 1221 is more on employment history, career development and 80 is more on travel history, possible criminal history and so on. I would suggest it won't hurt uploading 1221 so agree with your agent there.


----------



## ravisth7

Evan82 said:


> If you plan is for an early grant asap, yes indeed, create the immi account, pay the fee and upload all expected docs once you receive invitation.
> And from your signature it's likely you'll receive your invitation this coming round in April. Better to ready all your docs, even police reports if you'd like to reach Aus as soon as you receive grants and isn't worried about advancing IED a couple of months.


Yeah.. I've completed almost all the common documents as suggested in this forum. I've even filled out both Form 80 & 1221 for me & my wife. M desperately waiting for an invitation on 13th and once it comes my way, I'll lodge an application straight away. Then as everybody does, the "waiting" saga shall remain  

Thanks a lot Evans.. Much appreciated mate..


----------



## 7Kryptonite

andreyx108b said:


> I believe your agent is right.
> 
> Form 1221 is being regularly asked so your agent is being cautious to avoid 2nd CO contact.


Oh is it? But whats the difference in both forms ? they are pretty much same and also the only difference is that in form 1221 I need to provide when I intend to arrive in Australia but I am already in Australia. Thanks anyway for your reply. Please tell me how are these 2 forms different ?


----------



## rahulnair

Today I complete 90 days since lodging the visa... No CO contact, no intimation yet! :|


----------



## andreyx108b

7Kryptonite said:


> Oh is it? But whats the difference in both forms ? they are pretty much same and also the only difference is that in form 1221 I need to provide when I intend to arrive in Australia but I am already in Australia. Thanks anyway for your reply. Please tell me how are these 2 forms different ?


Mu guess each form is designed for different needs/departments. 

It is up to an applicant to submit it or not, many never do and get a grant - but if CO would ask for it - you would then regret not completing it before hand. It takes max an hour to complete it.


----------



## kapoor.neha

7Kryptonite said:


> Hello guys. Just want any of you to explain something. Well CO asked for form 80 and evidence of relationship on March 12th. She gave me about 21 days to upload all. However after I uploaded and now that 21 days are over, my MARA agent comes back to me and says it would be great if I submit form 1221 as well. Which is not even asked by CO. I am already in Australia, then still is there any point of filling form 1221? I have uploaded form 80. Please someone help me with the difference.
> 
> __________________
> 189
> 263111 - Computer System and Network Engineer
> ACS Applied - Jan 07, 2016
> ACS positive assessment - Jan 18, 2016
> EOI - Feb 10, 2016
> Invitation Recieved - Feb 17, 2016
> Visa Lodged - Feb 28, 2016
> CO Contact - March 12, 2016 (Form 80, marriage certificate, evidence of relationship)
> Docs Uploaded - March 17, 2016
> 
> Grant - XX-XX-2016


Hi

I received my first CO contact today and they asked me to submit Form 1221 only for my husband. I am the primary applicant and I had already provided Form 80 to them with other documents for both of us, but still this request came.

I would suggest to upload this form 1221 before hand so that a further query is not raised.

thanks
Neha


----------



## 7Kryptonite

andreyx108b said:


> Mu guess each form is designed for different needs/departments.
> 
> It is up to an applicant to submit it or not, many never do and get a grant - but if CO would ask for it - you would then regret not completing it before hand. It takes max an hour to complete it.


Thanks buddy. What you say makes sense.


----------



## 7Kryptonite

kapoor.neha said:


> Hi
> 
> I received my first CO contact today and they asked me to submit Form 1221 only for my husband. I am the primary applicant and I had already provided Form 80 to them with other documents for both of us, but still this request came.
> 
> I would suggest to upload this form 1221 before hand so that a further query is not raised.
> 
> thanks
> Neha


Thanks Neha for the info.


----------



## charlie31

rahulnair said:


> Today I complete 90 days since lodging the visa... No CO contact, no intimation yet! :|


It's been generally slow in March, let's see if it picks up in April.


----------



## Bushra Zahra

hi all.... hope everyone is keeping their morals high.... its 2 months for me from the day of visa application.... Really frustrated....


----------



## theskyisalive

..seems to be a dry day so far...


----------



## maddyswtfrnd

I had called DIBP today for a status update as its close to 4 months now that I have applied visa. But unfortunately I did not get any proper response from them. They did not even ask me for my application number to check the real time status. They just gave me generalised information that my case is currently being assessed and the CO has not yet finalised my case. On asking for expected timeframe, they said it completely depends on the CO.
After all this it is really frustrating to see that they are just giving generalised answers. ☹


- Maddy
Visa : 189 - ICT System and Business Analyst - 261111
EOI : 23.11.2015
Visa Lodged : 18.12.2015
CO contacted : 07.01.2016
Grant: Pending


----------



## dakshch

rahulnair said:


> Today I complete 90 days since lodging the visa... No CO contact, no intimation yet! :|




126 days mate... 
The wait only gets harder after 90.

Good luck


----------



## sbtbest

dakshch said:


> 126 days mate...
> The wait only gets harder after 90.
> 
> Good luck


Yea true,

115 days for me.

At least its good to know we are not alone, and that its some of their process (maybe some external verification etc) that is causing the delay.


----------



## Evan82

sbtbest said:


> Yea true,
> 
> 115 days for me.
> 
> At least its good to know we are not alone, and that its some of their process (maybe some external verification etc) that is causing the delay.


Won't be quite fair to blame the COs on this. It's quite likely that the delays are due to employment verification checks.


----------



## charlie31

Evan82 said:


> Won't be quite fair to blame the COs on this. It's quite likely that the delays are due to employment verification checks.


They don't do 100% verification right, not everyone is on verification, I think


----------



## Rizwan125

*Mechanical Engineer*

Hi Folks,

My timeline as follows (Mechanical-233512-onshore)

189 Visa Applied---21 Jan 2016
CO Contact 1-------05 Feb 2016
CO Contact 2-------12 feb 2016(Asking for Fresh Australian PCC)
Skill Select Contact--04 April 2016(Asking for Computerized filled form 80 & 1221 
Employer Verification---07 April 2016

Now lets see how much time it will take more?

Any expert opinion


----------



## Evan82

charlie31 said:


> They don't do 100% verification right, not everyone is on verification, I think


No, everyone doesn't go through verification...


----------



## sbtbest

Evan82 said:


> Won't be quite fair to blame the COs on this. It's quite likely that the delays are due to employment verification checks.


I had been pestering them for status, various calls and emails

Finally one day they sent me a email reply saying that multiple calls/emails wont help.

When you provide us the documents, by legistation we are required to conduct some verifications, this depends on case to case.

Some checks are done by the office itself and some are conducted by external agencies. Sometimes communication is via email and other times via courier. 

As a result they said there is no timeframe, and all I can do is wait.
However they said as soon as we get a result back, we will take the next step.


----------



## Evan82

sbtbest said:


> I had been pestering them for status, various calls and emails
> 
> Finally one day they sent me a email reply saying that multiple calls/emails wont help.
> 
> When you provide us the documents, by legistation we are required to conduct some verifications, this depends on case to case.
> 
> Some checks are done by the office itself and some are conducted by external agencies. Sometimes communication is via email and other times via courier.
> 
> As a result they said there is no timeframe, and all I can do is wait.
> However they said as soon as we get a result back, we will take the next step.


Quite true, very little one can do other than wait...


----------



## sbtbest

Evan82 said:


> Quite true, very little one can do other than wait...


I think it is best to find something to engage yourself and forget the worry about visa.

If you are keeping yourself busy in achieving other things, your time will pass without worry and the waiting wont be that long/hard


----------



## Evan82

sbtbest said:


> I think it is best to find something to engage yourself and forget the worry about visa.
> 
> If you are keeping yourself busy in achieving other things, your time will pass without worry and the waiting wont be that long/hard


I remember there was one member in 2015 visa lodge forum who went ahead and bought a car to calm the nerves.


----------



## sbtbest

Evan82 said:


> I remember there was one member in 2015 visa lodge forum who went ahead and bought a car to calm the nerves.


Yea i am trying to keep focus on changing house!


----------



## Evan82

sbtbest said:


> Yea i am trying to keep focus on changing house!


and quite a good time to do that....


----------



## Bushra Zahra

Evan82 said:


> I remember there was one member in 2015 visa lodge forum who went ahead and bought a car to calm the nerves.


I think I need to do something like that


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

rahulnair said:


> Today I complete 90 days since lodging the visa... No CO contact, no intimation yet! :|



Hi Rahul Nair,as I observed after logging into my immiaccount, there is a statement saying

"For information regarding application processing times, please refer to service standards. Please note requests for status updates within this period will not be responded to."

For 189, the time is 3 months, and as you completed 90 days, you may now contact them as stated by them.Pls confirm with others and do the needful.


----------



## Phoenix2135

Hi,

42 days have passed after I lodge my visa application and status on my Immi account still shows " Application received"from the day first !

Shall I make a call to DIBP ?


----------



## ravikiran7070

Evan82 said:


> and quite a good time to do that....



I spend maximum time at the gym to take my head of this wait :boxing:

It's a terrible wait though..


----------



## vish1985

ravikiran7070 said:


> I spend maximum time at the gym to take my head of this wait :boxing:
> 
> It's a terrible wait though..


We share almost same timeframe +1 day ahead i am


----------



## Attique

alfancay said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did they email HR for employment verification or just called over the phone ?


Both in fact!!

First they called and then sent an email for details


----------



## NxtDesAus

Phoenix2135 said:


> Hi, 42 days have passed after I lodge my visa application and status on my Immi account still shows " Application received"from the day first ! Shall I make a call to DIBP ?


 No, until you reach 90 days. It's been 110 days of my visa lodgement.. Still status is Application Received.


----------



## Jasmin FR

Congratulations


----------



## ravikiran7070

Vyshak Anand said:


> We share almost same timeframe +1 day ahead i am



Btw without your grant, you already planned for your first entry? 

Very optimistic mate


----------



## Phoenix2135

NxtDesAus said:


> No, until you reach 90 days. It's been 110 days of my visa lodgement.. Still status is Application Received.



Thanks for reply ,

Did you call DIBP,since
You have crossed the standard processing time ?


----------



## dakshch

Does this mean that files are processed according to the ANZSCO code ??
Is that why 263111 applications have been hanging in the dry for so long ???


----------



## vikaschandra

dakshch said:


> Does this mean that files are processed according to the ANZSCO code ??
> Is that why 263111 applications have been hanging in the dry for so long ???


No this means as per the visa subclass.. 190 gets more priority while visa processing than 189.


----------



## Bushra Zahra

dakshch said:


> Does this mean that files are processed according to the ANZSCO code ??
> Is that why 263111 applications have been hanging in the dry for so long ???


:noidea: this is confusing


----------



## Phoenix2135

vikaschandra said:


> No this means as per the visa subclass.. 190 gets more priority while visa processing than 189.


What about 22 jan 2016 ? What does it mean ?


----------



## mvreddiar

*Visa under assessment*

Dear Friends,

I applied for 189 VISA with my wife and daughter.

I was contacted by CO on 6th Mar and was requested to submit PCC and FORM 80.I have uploaded the requested documents on 22 march, Now the status is showing as *APPLICATION UNDER ASSESSMENT.* I called the AUS embassy to get some updates about the application. They said that it would take few more weeks to take the final decision.

Waiting for the Good NEWS.

Does any one know what is the next step, if you are granted VISA?

Regards,


----------



## vish1985

ravikiran7070 said:


> Btw without your grant, you already planned for your first entry?
> 
> Very optimistic mate


Yes, i plan for first week of september, btwn you have no plans regarding first entry?. 
Do it now itself we both receive grant before this month


----------



## kawal_547

mvreddiar said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I applied for 189 VISA with my wife and daughter.
> 
> I was contacted by CO on 6th Mar and was requested to submit PCC and FORM 80.I have uploaded the requested documents on 22 march, Now the status is showing as APPLICATION UNDER ASSESSMENT. I called the AUS embassy to get some updates about the application. They said that it would take few more weeks to take the final decision.
> 
> Waiting for the Good NEWS.
> 
> Does any one know what is the next step, if you are granted VISA?
> 
> Regards,


You called Aus Embassy???

Which region embassy?

Does Aus Embassy knows about our case and do they too offer assistance apart from DIBP, as that would save all of us some money by calling Aus Embassy in our country rather than calling Australia.


----------



## ravikiran7070

Vyshak Anand said:


> Yes, i plan for first week of september, btwn you have no plans regarding first entry?.
> Do it now itself we both receive grant before this month


My first entry will be 2 months after the day i receive my grant. The day i receive the mail, i'll be resigning :second:


----------



## ibm.wazzy

Today has been a dry day... No Grants has been received so far... Lets hope for better tomorrow..


----------



## dakshch

vikaschandra said:


> No this means as per the visa subclass.. 190 gets more priority while visa processing than 189.




But it does state that priority 4 may be allocated before level 3. 
In what cases would that possibly happen ??
Because it clearly states that allocations occur in accordance with the requirements of these planning levels. What is this Migration Program Planning ???


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats on CO contact.. that was quite quick..



kapoor.neha said:


> Hi
> 
> I received my first CO contact today and they asked me to submit Form 1221 only for my husband. I am the primary applicant and I had already provided Form 80 to them with other documents for both of us, but still this request came.
> 
> I would suggest to upload this form 1221 before hand so that a further query is not raised.
> 
> thanks
> Neha


----------



## mvreddiar

kawal_547 said:


> You called Aus Embassy???
> 
> Which region embassy?
> 
> Does Aus Embassy knows about our case and do they too offer assistance apart from DIBP, as that would save all of us some money by calling Aus Embassy in our country rather than calling Australia.


I called to AUS Embassy, Adelaide.
U have to provide them ur application ID to get update of the status of application.

Regards,


----------



## kawal_547

kapoor.neha said:


> Hi
> 
> I received my first CO contact today and they asked me to submit Form 1221 only for my husband. I am the primary applicant and I had already provided Form 80 to them with other documents for both of us, but still this request came.
> 
> I would suggest to upload this form 1221 before hand so that a further query is not raised.
> 
> thanks
> Neha


Hi Neha,

Why is form 1221 only for your husband, when he is a secondary applicant?

What exactly is form 1221 when it comes to secondary applicant or as in this case.

Anyone kindly guide.


----------



## kapoor.neha

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Congrats on CO contact.. that was quite quick..


Thanks Shawn. I hope to receive the visa also like this. Keeping my fingers crossed..


----------



## sol79

You're right. I uploaded everything. Form 80, 1221, medicals, pccs, resume, my dog's favorite treats (kidding). The idea is for the CO to either give you a grant right there.


----------



## vikaschandra

dakshch said:


> But it does state that priority 4 may be allocated before level 3.
> In what cases would that possibly happen ??
> Because it clearly states that allocations occur in accordance with the requirements of these planning levels. What is this Migration Program Planning ???


Dakshch see the below excerpt from this link 

*"For skilled migration, priority processing arrangements have been designed to ensure the Australian economy gets the skills it needs now. The highest priority is afforded to those seeking migration to a regional area, followed by applicants who are sponsored by an employer. The next priority is afforded to people who have been nominated by a state or territory government agency. Lower priority is afforded to applications from people who have not been sponsored by an employer or nominated by a state or territory government."*

In my view the Migration Program Planning is done by the Australian Govt. Authorities after rigorous study/consultation with regards to the economical growth and labor forces requirements in a particular year.. 

cannot comment more on this as I am unaware of the planning thing..if you would like to know more probably you can google it..


----------



## Vakymy

Lodged 9th March and still waiting CO allocation. Status "Application Received" 
I will be patiently waiting as God time is the best time. He is never late.

All the best to all of us waiting


----------



## sudas

*Visa Grant*

Got our grant today morning 6:10 AM IST..Timelines are in my signature..Thanks to all of you for your support..Wish you all the best...


----------



## ibm.wazzy

sudas said:


> Got our grant today morning 6:10 AM IST..Timelines are in my signature..Thanks to all of you for your support..Wish you all the best...


Congrats Sudas... 

It seems you are the only one to get the grant today.... LUCKY.... Congrats again and Enjoy the Victory... :second:


----------



## jairichi

mvreddiar said:


> I called to AUS Embassy, Adelaide.
> U have to provide them ur application ID to get update of the status of application.
> 
> Regards,


An embassy is the extension of a federal government in a foreign country. No country has an embassy in its own soil. Are you sure it is an embassy?


----------



## Prasobhp

sudas said:


> Got our grant today morning 6:10 AM IST..Timelines are in my signature..Thanks to all of you for your support..Wish you all the best...


Congratzz..
Which office it was Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

All the best.. hope you get your grant soon.



mvreddiar said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I applied for 189 VISA with my wife and daughter.
> 
> I was contacted by CO on 6th Mar and was requested to submit PCC and FORM 80.I have uploaded the requested documents on 22 march, Now the status is showing as *APPLICATION UNDER ASSESSMENT.* I called the AUS embassy to get some updates about the application. They said that it would take few more weeks to take the final decision.
> 
> Waiting for the Good NEWS.
> 
> Does any one know what is the next step, if you are granted VISA?
> 
> Regards,


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats




sudas said:


> Got our grant today morning 6:10 AM IST..Timelines are in my signature..Thanks to all of you for your support..Wish you all the best...


----------



## Tamer83

Dear All, any one could advice on the difference between Brisbane and Adelaide case officer. Why are some of applicants have assigned Adelaide and others have Brisbane. Is it related to the country you are applying from or random assigning for case officers?
Please advice as I am confused, by the way I haven't assigned a case officer for my application submitted on 29 March.


----------



## kawal_547

Tamer83 said:


> Dear All, any one could advice on the difference between Brisbane and Adelaide case officer. Why are some of applicants have assigned Adelaide and others have Brisbane. Is it related to the country you are applying from or random assigning for case officers?
> Please advice as I am confused, by the way I haven't assigned a case officer for my application submitted on 29 March.


Case officer assignment usually takes 2-6, weeks and you are still under 2 weeks.

Now all cases are common with common email address which is GSM.allocated.

Though signatures of Case Officers at times tell from Adelaide or Brisbane.

For any of us it doesn't makes any difference whether from Adelaide or Brisbane.

No one of can tell whether any particular office handles a particular country and other one different. I guess it will be contradictory as we have seen grants from both offices for similar Countries, I guess so or I assume so.

So you are on the same boat post visa lodgement , I guess office allocation has nothing to do with any case.

People say Brisbane gives less or slow grants and Adelaide works fast. I make it as that may be Brisbane is given less work and may be Brisbane office is a small team and Adelaide gets more work as Adelaide office might be Big Team. Again I guess/assume.

Hope that covers all your queries.


----------



## naveenarja

sudas said:


> Got our grant today morning 6:10 AM IST..Timelines are in my signature..Thanks to all of you for your support..Wish you all the best...




Congrats Sudas

Have a great time ahead 

Would you mind sharing your timelines here again (as we could read the signature in mobile app)
Thanks in advance


----------



## dakshch

vikaschandra said:


> Dakshch see the below excerpt from this link
> 
> 
> 
> *"For skilled migration, priority processing arrangements have been designed to ensure the Australian economy gets the skills it needs now. The highest priority is afforded to those seeking migration to a regional area, followed by applicants who are sponsored by an employer. The next priority is afforded to people who have been nominated by a state or territory government agency. Lower priority is afforded to applications from people who have not been sponsored by an employer or nominated by a state or territory government."*
> 
> 
> 
> In my view the Migration Program Planning is done by the Australian Govt. Authorities after rigorous study/consultation with regards to the economical growth and labor forces requirements in a particular year..
> 
> 
> 
> cannot comment more on this as I am unaware of the planning thing..if you would like to know more probably you can google it..




Thanks. This was helpful. Clears a few things.


----------



## spaniant

sudas said:


> Got our grant today morning 6:10 AM IST..Timelines are in my signature..Thanks to all of you for your support..Wish you all the best...


Congrats Sudas... u r the only lucky guy today I think. Enjoy ur day. Have a good time ahead.


----------



## ravisth7

naveenarja said:


> Congrats Sudas
> 
> Have a great time ahead
> 
> Would you mind sharing your timelines here again (as we could read the signature in mobile app)
> Thanks in advance


Hey Naveen,

Do we have a mobile app for this forum?? Can u plz share it for IOS??


----------



## alfancay

Current application status is "Assessment in Progress". Any idea when it would be finalized?



charlie31 said:


> What does your application status says





alfancay said:


> How much time would it take for grant after the employment verification call.
> I received call on 30 Marc 2016 and now waiting for any kind of response from CO. I have already submitted every thing PCC, Medical, Bank Statement, Tax Return, Form 80 ......


----------



## kawal_547

alfancay said:


> Current application status is "Assessment in Progress". Any idea when it would be finalized?


Nobody can have any idea abt it's finalization.

It surely means that CO is assigned and is working on your case.

However it is case to case specific for it finalization.

It depends on the docs u have uploaded.

All the best


----------



## alfancay

I already uploaded all the docs Medicle,PCC, Back Statement, Tax returs, Form 80 almost every thing....





kawal_547 said:


> Nobody can have any idea abt it's finalization.
> 
> It surely means that CO is assigned and is working on your case.
> 
> However it is case to case specific for it finalization.
> 
> It depends on the docs u have uploaded.
> 
> All the best


----------



## kawal_547

alfancay said:


> I already uploaded all the docs Medicle,PCC, Back Statement, Tax returs, Form 80 almost every thing....


Sounds fine.

Hope it sounds fine to the CO too and covers ur case as per their view point.


----------



## sudas

Prasobhp said:


> Congratzz..
> Which office it was Adelaide or Brisbane?


Adelaide..


----------



## call.ksingh

call.ksingh said:


> Question: 2-6 weeks from visa lodged date? Medical done date? or Document upload date? In my case, all three dates are different.


This wait is really frustrating. Anybody in this forum with-in my time frame?



261311 Analyst Programmer
Points : 60
Visa Type: 189
Visa app lodge: 16-02-2016
Medicals: 23-02-2016
PCC done
CO Contact with addition docs: 05-03-2016
Docs uploaded: 10-03-2016
Current Status: Assessment in progress
Visa grant: Waiting
IED : Waiting


----------



## naveenarja

ravisth7 said:


> Hey Naveen,
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have a mobile app for this forum?? Can u plz share it for IOS??




Hi Ravi

You can download tapatalk. I am always active from that only and it's really good


----------



## sol79

call.ksingh said:


> This wait is really frustrating. Anybody in this forum with-in my time frame?
> 
> 
> 
> 261311 Analyst Programmer
> Points : 60
> Visa Type: 189
> Visa app lodge: 16-02-2016
> Medicals: 23-02-2016
> PCC done
> CO Contact with addition docs: 05-03-2016
> Docs uploaded: 10-03-2016
> Current Status: Assessment in progress
> Visa grant: Waiting
> IED : Waiting


What additional docs did the CO request from you?


----------



## call.ksingh

sol79 said:


> What additional docs did the CO request from you?



1) US State Police Clearance certificate for myself and my wife (This is a different PCC from FBI)
2) Form 956a (that form will give the authorization to my agent on my behalf)

I hope this helps.


----------



## sol79

call.ksingh said:


> 1) US State Police Clearance certificate for myself and my wife (This is a different PCC from FBI)
> 2) Form 956a (that form will give the authorization to my agent on my behalf)
> 
> I hope this helps.


Thanks dude. I've front end loaded everything possible including medicals and PCCs. 
I think your grant is on its way, within the next 4-10 days. Here's what I've noticed.

Once the CO contacts you and asks for any additional docs, it doesn't matter if you submit them the the next minute or after a month. He/she moves on to the next case in their queue. They circle back to your case every 4-6 weeks (average, based on the posts I've been reading). 

A small percentage of cases may go in for employment verification, in which case it depends on how quick the employers respond. Good luck


----------



## sol79

call.ksingh said:


> 1) US State Police Clearance certificate for myself and my wife (This is a different PCC from FBI)
> 2) Form 956a (that form will give the authorization to my agent on my behalf)
> 
> I hope this helps.


If you haven't uploaded Functional English proof for your wife, I suggest you do so. Even if her IELTS/PTE scores were sent electronically (on registration) to the DIBP, I've read a few posts where the CO asked for the copy. No harm uploading a colour scan to minimize risk of another CO contact (and another 4-6 weeks delay).


----------



## call.ksingh

sol79 said:


> If you haven't uploaded Functional English proof for your wife, I suggest you do so. Even if her IELTS/PTE scores were sent electronically (on registration) to the DIBP, I've read a few posts where the CO asked for the copy. No harm uploading a colour scan to minimize risk of another CO contact (and another 4-6 weeks delay).


Thanks Sol79.

I already uploaded Functional English proof for my wife from her university. My agent already told me about that.


----------



## gaudit24

dakshch said:


> Thanks. This was helpful. Clears a few things.




Migration planning level for 2015-16 is 28,850 visas nearly, as it gets over a delay e-mail would start shooting to all and visa's will be granted in next session i.e. July 2016.


----------



## RSK1976

Yes, I have.. My status shows as "application Received" from day1. I have logged on 26th Feb in 261311 Analyst Programmer. No CO allocated till date.


----------



## RSK1976

sol79 said:


> What additional docs did the CO request from you?





Yes, I have.. My status shows as "application Received" from day1. I have logged on 26th Feb in 261311 Analyst Programmer. No CO allocated till date.


----------



## perryH

*Hi*

Hey everyone, i have to fill additional information form online. In this form there's one column for signature. How can i mark my signature online? Any idea. coz i will fill that form online, then after saving it i will download this and then i will upload the form with my application.
Please tell me how can i mark my signature online?


----------



## Niladri

*Need help to understand the steps required before submitting EOI*

Hi All,

Following is my present bio-data:

1. IELTS Score: Overall 7, Listening 7.5, Reading 7.5, Writing 6.5, Speaking 7.0
2. Work Experience 8 years: Sector - Telecom, From April 2008 to March 2012 in Networking , From April 2012 to till date in Telecom Testing.
3. Age: 31+
4. Highest Qualification : B.Tech in Electronics and Communication
5. More than 5 yrs of continuous English education: 4 yrs engg+ 12 yrs of schooling (ICSE & ISC)
6. Traveled to Melbourne Australia for 2 months (b/w Feb 2015 to April 2015) as skilled worker (subclass 457)

1. What are the steps to follow now before submitting my request (EOI)?.


----------



## sol79

perryH said:


> Hey everyone, i have to fill additional information form online. In this form there's one column for signature. How can i mark my signature online? Any idea. coz i will fill that form online, then after saving it i will download this and then i will upload the form with my application.
> Please tell me how can i mark my signature online?


1. Save a scan/pic of your signature.
2. Upload the form to this site without filling it: https://www.pdfescape.com/
3. Attach the pic in the box using the picture tool.
4. Save - download the form and fill out the rest.

Do not upload the form after filling it, since it messes up the date format. Make sure that your date format is 12-Apr-2016 and Month-Year format is Apr-2016.


----------



## aussieby2016

Niladri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Following is my present bio-data:
> 
> 1. IELTS Score: Overall 7, Listening 7.5, Reading 7.5, Writing 6.5, Speaking 7.0
> 2. Work Experience 8 years: Sector - Telecom, From April 2008 to March 2012 in Networking , From April 2012 to till date in Telecom Testing.
> 3. Age: 31+
> 4. Highest Qualification : B.Tech in Electronics and Communication
> 5. More than 5 yrs of continuous English education: 4 yrs engg+ 12 yrs of schooling (ICSE & ISC)
> 6. Traveled to Melbourne Australia for 2 months (b/w Feb 2015 to April 2015) as skilled worker (subclass 457)
> 
> 1. What are the steps to follow now before submitting my request (EOI)?.


in order to get 10 points of IELTS test you need to get atleast 7 in all sections...rest follow the points test given in the link below to check if you get 60 points atleast.....

https://myimmitracker.com/information/australia/australiapoints

Only after u have atleast 60 points can you submit an EOI..... Also keep in mind that since this session of invitations are almost on the end kindly check ur occupation code and no of invitations still left.....u might need more points to have an upper hand over other applicants if ur occupation code is reaching the zenith value..... Hope it helps.......


----------



## AnushkaParab

kawal_547 said:


> Nobody can have any idea abt it's finalization.
> 
> It surely means that CO is assigned and is working on your case.
> 
> However it is case to case specific for it finalization.
> 
> It depends on the docs u have uploaded.
> 
> All the best


Hi Kaval,

Your timelines somewhat similar to mine.
I have lodged visa on Jan8th 2016.
CO only contacted once on 27th Jan and asked for PCC , Form80 and employment docs. I have uploaded all on April 6th.
You mentioned CO asked for additional docs
Could you please tell us what docs?


----------



## vish1985

Niladri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Following is my present bio-data:
> 
> 1. IELTS Score: Overall 7, Listening 7.5, Reading 7.5, Writing 6.5, Speaking 7.0
> 2. Work Experience 8 years: Sector - Telecom, From April 2008 to March 2012 in Networking , From April 2012 to till date in Telecom Testing.
> 3. Age: 31+
> 4. Highest Qualification : B.Tech in Electronics and Communication
> 5. More than 5 yrs of continuous English education: 4 yrs engg+ 12 yrs of schooling (ICSE & ISC)
> 6. Traveled to Melbourne Australia for 2 months (b/w Feb 2015 to April 2015) as skilled worker (subclass 457)
> 
> 1. What are the steps to follow now before submitting my request (EOI)?.



1. Age you will get 30 points
2. Education - 15 Points ( Assess with Engineers Australia)
3. Experience 8 Years - 15 Points ( Prepare CDR & Assess with Engineers Australia)

60 Points you can update EOI- 189 Visa, same time apply for intended state sponsorship for 190 ( 60+5), 

Any time you can update EOI before invite,Re appear PTE/IELTS and score 7 least in each band.You can update EOI with 70/ 70+ Points.

I hope you have a clear idea now.


----------



## kawal_547

AnushkaParab said:


> Hi Kaval,
> 
> Your timelines somewhat similar to mine.
> I have lodged visa on Jan8th 2016.
> CO only contacted once on 27th Jan and asked for PCC , Form80 and employment docs. I have uploaded all on April 6th.
> You mentioned CO asked for additional docs
> Could you please tell us what docs?


In my case CO asked for my work related explanation as my wife is a primary applicant and I guess my agent has showed me as not working for past 10 years .

CO asked how I occupy my time and manage my income/expenses.

Yet to revert


----------



## kapoor.neha

Hi 

I need a help related to form 80 and 1221, it says please mention details if you were unemployed, as in their should not be any gaps in timelines. For example if their is a weeks gap or a 10 days gap between the old job left and the new job joined, do we need to mention that as well. 

Thanks
Neha


----------



## Niladri

thanks for your response.

I have a quick question:
1. How do education give me 15 points when my schooling and college has been done from India and not from any Australian university?.


----------



## Niladri

Vyshak Anand said:


> 1. Age you will get 30 points
> 2. Education - 15 Points ( Assess with Engineers Australia)
> 3. Experience 8 Years - 15 Points ( Prepare CDR & Assess with Engineers Australia)
> 
> 60 Points you can update EOI- 189 Visa, same time apply for intended state sponsorship for 190 ( 60+5),
> 
> Any time you can update EOI before invite,Re appear PTE/IELTS and score 7 least in each band.You can update EOI with 70/ 70+ Points.
> 
> I hope you have a clear idea now.


thanks for your response.

I have a quick question:
1. How do education give me 15 points when my schooling and college has been done from India and not from any Australian university?.


----------



## AnushkaParab

Thank you so much for u r quick response.


----------



## dakshch

gaudit24 said:


> Migration planning level for 2015-16 is 28,850 visas nearly, as it gets over a delay e-mail would start shooting to all and visa's will be granted in next session i.e. July 2016.




But does it mean that people who applied in 2015 would be given preference over those who applied in 2016 ?

Shouldn't the delay email be sent to people who have applied later ??


----------



## sol79

*Please post on the right thread!*



Niladri said:


> thanks for your response.
> 
> I have a quick question:
> 1. How do education give me 15 points when my schooling and college has been done from India and not from any Australian university?.


This is not the thread for basic eligibility or points test. There are other threads on this site with all the details. Please have the courtesy of observing some of the fundamental rules of the forum.

I'd also suggest you go through the DIBP site at least once.


----------



## vish1985

Niladri said:


> thanks for your response.
> 
> I have a quick question:
> 1. How do education give me 15 points when my schooling and college has been done from India and not from any Australian university?.


You can get 15 points, if the subjects covered in your degree/ other qualification is for the occupation you are applying and the assessing authority ( EA/ACS/others) should give a positive assessment.

Your occupation & corresponding assessing authority can be seen on following link
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/SOL


----------



## sol79

kapoor.neha said:


> Hi
> 
> I need a help related to form 80 and 1221, it says please mention details if you were unemployed, as in their should not be any gaps in timelines. For example if their is a weeks gap or a 10 days gap between the old job left and the new job joined, do we need to mention that as well.
> 
> Thanks
> Neha


I've mentioned a couple of short gaps as "Short break between jobs" and used the additional details table on the last sheet if I needed more space. Generally, they're not concerned with gaps amounting to a few days, but hey, better safe than sorry.


----------



## sumM

dakshch said:


> But does it mean that people who applied in 2015 would be given preference over those who applied in 2016 ?
> 
> Shouldn't the delay email be sent to people who have applied later ??


Please share the source of this information...


----------



## sol79

sumM said:


> Please share the source of this information...


These are just rumors. Migration Planning is done by limiting the number of EOI invitations sent out.

Please don't be sidetracked by stuff like this. 

When it comes to migration policy, things are very clear - If it's not on the DIBP portal, it's not true.


----------



## andreyx108b

dakshch said:


> But does it mean that people who applied in 2015 would be given preference over those who applied in 2016 ? Shouldn't the delay email be sent to people who have applied later ??


No preferences. The one who are ready for grant will get it first.


----------



## Alhad

call.ksingh said:


> This wait is really frustrating. Anybody in this forum with-in my time frame?
> 
> 
> 
> 261311 Analyst Programmer
> Points : 60
> Visa Type: 189
> Visa app lodge: 16-02-2016
> Medicals: 23-02-2016
> PCC done
> CO Contact with addition docs: 05-03-2016
> Docs uploaded: 10-03-2016
> Current Status: Assessment in progress
> Visa grant: Waiting
> IED : Waiting


ANZSCO same. Rest quite close. Please check signature.
No choice mate but wait it out

Cheers,
A


----------



## realwizard

gaudit24 said:


> Migration planning level for 2015-16 is 28,850 visas nearly, as it gets over a delay e-mail would start shooting to all and visa's will be granted in next session i.e. July 2016.


Where does the figure 28,850 come from?

"
There will be up to 190.000 permanent migration places available in 2015-16. The 2015-16 managed Migration Programme comprises of up to:

*128,550* Skill stream places
57,400 Family stream places
565 Special Eligibility stream places.
"
https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning


----------



## sol79

Correct. This limit reflects in the number of invitations they give out. They do not give out unlimited invitations then cap the number of grants.


----------



## sol79

kapoor.neha said:


> Hi
> 
> I need a help related to form 80 and 1221, it says please mention details if you were unemployed, as in their should not be any gaps in timelines. For example if their is a weeks gap or a 10 days gap between the old job left and the new job joined, do we need to mention that as well.
> 
> Thanks
> Neha


Correction to my previous post on this question. That section lets you specify the month, not date. So if the gap falls in the same month, it won't show anyway. If your gap spills across a month like mine did, just mention something like "short gap in-between jos used for a local holiday".


----------



## Evan82

sol79 said:


> Correct. This limit reflects in the number of invitations they give out. They do not give out unlimited invitations then cap the number of grants.


I hope delay mails arn't popping up just yet... Couple of years ago, around April, delay mails started appearing, meaning the cap was reached around April-May that year.


----------



## andreyx108b

Evan82 said:


> I hope delay mails arn't popping up just yet... Couple of years ago, around April, delay mails started appearing, meaning the cap was reached around April-May that year.


Last year may/june...


----------



## Evan82

andreyx108b said:


> Last year may/june...


Yeah, probably last year.


----------



## andreyx108b

Evan82 said:


> Yeah, probably last year.


No i didnt mean that) maybe previously it was april - but last year may june)))


----------



## Evan82

andreyx108b said:


> No i didnt mean that) maybe previously it was april - but last year may june)))


My memory is spilling... a lot these days...
You must be spot on there andrey.. I remember people complaning of delay mails but can't remember exactly when...


----------



## Abdin

Hi Realwizard,

Did your status changed from "Application received" to "assessment in progress" or not?, Mine is still showing "Application Received" even after allocation of CO (15th March). I am planning to call them.


----------



## dakshch

sumM said:


> Please share the source of this information...




It was a query, not an information my friend.


----------



## ravikiran7070

andreyx108b said:


> No i didnt mean that) maybe previously it was april - but last year may june)))




That's bad news.. But how do we see how much cap is filled?

Just for my understanding, let's say there are 5300 eoi's invited for ANZSCO 2613.

Will they issue the visa for all 5300 applicants or will they hold a few?


----------



## Evan82

ravikiran7070 said:


> That's bad news.. But how do we see how much cap is filled?
> 
> Just for my understanding, let's say there are 5300 eoi's invited for ANZSCO 2613.
> 
> Will they issue the visa for all 5300 applicants or will they hold a few?


Maybe on first issued first out basis???


----------



## realwizard

Abdin said:


> Hi Realwizard,
> 
> Did your status changed from "Application received" to "assessment in progress" or not?, Mine is still showing "Application Received" even after allocation of CO (15th March). I am planning to call them.


Replied to your PM.

Edit: note that per this official flowchart "Application received" is a normal status if no extra documents are requested by CO.
https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf


----------



## sameerb

Dear guys This question is on behalf of a friend who is going to lodge EOI right now,

He has total 8 years of experience (263111) from single company. As per assessment body policy 2 years of experience cannot be used to claim points for visa. But during filling EOI it did not mention anywhere to exclude that 2 years of job experience, it just asked for job details join & leave date. So now he ended up having 8 years of experience counting in EOI, which he is confused about.

Any ACS profession applicant had an idea about this?


----------



## rd85164

sameerberlas said:


> Dear guys This question is on behalf of a friend who is going to lodge EOI right now,
> 
> He has total 8 years of experience (263111) from single company. As per assessment body policy 2 years of experience cannot be used to claim points for visa. But during filling EOI it did not mention anywhere to exclude that 2 years of job experience, it just asked for job details join & leave date. So now he ended up having 8 years of experience counting in EOI, which he is confused about.
> 
> Any ACS profession applicant had an idea about this?


Ask you friend please to fill in experience in EOI only which was rated as suitable by ACS.
Rest of the experience cab be added in an additional Line and Not Relevant option can be ticked on that.

Hope that helps.
Rahul.


----------



## Evan82

sameerberlas said:


> Dear guys This question is on behalf of a friend who is going to lodge EOI right now,
> 
> He has total 8 years of experience (263111) from single company. As per assessment body policy 2 years of experience cannot be used to claim points for visa. But during filling EOI it did not mention anywhere to exclude that 2 years of job experience, it just asked for job details join & leave date. So now he ended up having 8 years of experience counting in EOI, which he is confused about.
> 
> Any ACS profession applicant had an idea about this?


I do not belong to this stream: however I have noted this question in the forum: perhaps this will help your friend:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...43345-under-claiming-work-experience-eoi.html


----------



## ibm.wazzy

Any Good new atleast today...?
Did any one receive golden email, please update us. 
Atleast we wont get deviated to other topics by hearing some good news of others... 
Updates please...


----------



## sameerb

rd85164 said:


> Ask you friend please to fill in experience in EOI only which was rated as suitable by ACS.
> Rest of the experience cab be added in an additional Line and Not Relevant option can be ticked on that.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> Rahul.





Evan82 said:


> I do not belong to this stream: however I have noted this question in the forum: perhaps this will help your friend:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...43345-under-claiming-work-experience-eoi.html


Thank you Rahul & Evan82, 

I really appreciate your help.


----------



## sol79

sameerberlas said:


> Dear guys This question is on behalf of a friend who is going to lodge EOI right now,
> 
> He has total 8 years of experience (263111) from single company. As per assessment body policy 2 years of experience cannot be used to claim points for visa. But during filling EOI it did not mention anywhere to exclude that 2 years of job experience, it just asked for job details join & leave date. So now he ended up having 8 years of experience counting in EOI, which he is confused about.
> 
> Any ACS profession applicant had an idea about this?


I do. Here's how it works.
The 2 year deduction is done by ACS, not DIBP. ACS can deduct more depending on how they assess your graduate degree.

While filing your EOI, you're supposed to claim what ACS assessed as skilled employment.

If the ACS report says that your experience after a certain month-year is counted as skilled, claim as per that timeframe.

If you've overclaimed, please edit your EOI right away. If you get an invite based on 8 years, while ACS deducts 2, and you apply for the visa, you will be refused a visa. Case officers will go by what ACS says.


----------



## Ananths007

Hi Guys,
Could some one clarify my query on age eligibility criteria.I am claiming for 30 pts for my age criteria.However I would be turning up 33 in a week's time.Should I be updating my EOI day after I turn up 33 or will it it be taken care by the system.


Cheers,
Ananth
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PTE (L67/R77/S69/W70) : 08 Apr 2016
EOI submitted: 25 Jan 2016 ( 65 pts )
EOI updated : 10 Apr 2016 (75 pts)


----------



## sol79

Ananths007 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Could some one clarify my query on age eligibility criteria.I am claiming for 30 pts for my age criteria.However I would be turning up 33 in a week's time.Should I be updating my EOI day after I turn up 33 or will it it be taken care by the system.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ananth
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> PTE (L67/R77/S69/W70) : 08 Apr 2016
> EOI submitted: 25 Jan 2016 ( 65 pts )
> EOI updated : 10 Apr 2016 (75 pts)


The system will autocompute it when you hit an age threshold. Don't touch your EOI. Invitations are due tonight I think.
Good luck.


----------



## Ananths007

sol79 said:


> The system will autocompute it when you hit an age threshold. Don't touch your EOI. Invitations are due tonight I think.
> Good luck.


Thanks SOL ..for ur quick reply....


----------



## Vakymy

DIBP is full of surprises.... Today my employer received a call from the local Australian embassy and he was asked if we are related because of the last name to which he confirmed.

I am employed at my brothers company which is a duly registered software company. We only get pay slips when we ask for them so I did not attach. Payments are also done in cash, I only have reference letter on company letter Head and contract letter.

While my application status remains as "application Received" this was not expected today.

Question is; Is there a problem with working for a relative and not having pay slips? Is this call enough to verify my employment?

Very nervous though thanking God for the progress


----------



## sol79

Vakymy said:


> DIBP is full of surprises.... Today my employer received a call from the local Australian embassy and he was asked if we are related because of the last name to which he confirmed.
> 
> I am employed at my brothers company which is a duly registered software company. We only get pay slips when we ask for them so I did not attach. Payments are also done in cash, I only have reference letter on company letter Head and contract letter.
> 
> While my application status remains as "application Received" this was not expected today.
> 
> Question is; Is there a problem with working for a relative and not having pay slips? Is this call enough to verify my employment?
> 
> Very nervous though thanking God for the progress


Don't worry about it. The status can stay the same while they process your case. It'll change if they need anything from you for sure. Else, nothing to worry.

They don't care who you work for. They're only concerned with verifying if you work in the same profession and company that you claim.


----------



## Abhi6060

Hi friends,
CO assigned today and asked for medical. Visa lodgement date was April 8. Please help me,,,What should I carry and how much does it cost?
Or what's the payment method?


----------



## theskyisalive

Grants seem to have slowed down instead of picking up speed this week...


----------



## ibm.wazzy

theskyisalive said:


> Grants seem to have slowed down instead of picking up speed this week...


Absolutely true my friend... Not sure, why they are slowing down the process. Monday and Tuesday are dry days like last week. Not sure what is going on... 
We only have to wait and Watch... :juggle:


----------



## newbie65

call.ksingh said:


> This wait is really frustrating. Anybody in this forum with-in my time frame?
> 
> 
> 
> 261311 Analyst Programmer
> Points : 60
> Visa Type: 189
> Visa app lodge: 16-02-2016
> Medicals: 23-02-2016
> PCC done
> CO Contact with addition docs: 05-03-2016
> Docs uploaded: 10-03-2016
> Current Status: Assessment in progress
> Visa grant: Waiting
> IED : Waiting


Very similar timeframe here. Also analyst programmer.
65 points
No points claimed for experience.
19th Feb visa lodged
CO contact March 7th for PCC which was uploaded. 
Now patiently waiting...


----------



## belapmehta

newbie65 said:


> Very similar timeframe here. Also analyst programmer.
> 65 points
> No points claimed for experience.
> 19th Feb visa lodged
> CO contact March 7th for PCC which was uploaded.
> Now patiently waiting...


Similar to mine as well..except different ANZCO code


----------



## newbie65

belapmehta said:


> Similar to mine as well..except different ANZCO code


Fingers crossed for us soon!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

HI Abhi,

You need to generate your HAP ID and carry it with you, along with original passport.






Abhi6060 said:


> Hi friends,
> CO assigned today and asked for medical. Visa lodgement date was April 8. Please help me,,,What should I carry and how much does it cost?
> Or what's the payment method?


----------



## Abhi6060

Thanks Shawn,
Since my visa application is through agent. So I don't know if I need to pay at the time of talking appointment or at the time medical?


----------



## jairichi

*Grants issued based on occupation*

Looking at immitracker I think grants are given based on occupation. How will one reason when applicants lodging visa at a later date for occupation A (solicitor, civil engineer, chemical engineer, etc) gets CO contact while many applicants who had applied earlier for occupation B (software engineer) after uploading all required documents are still waiting for CO contact? Anyone? I know some in occupation B can get a direct grant without CO contact but not everyone.


----------



## Ashuaust

That's good at least now u know that someone's working on your case..
Well when did u apply for visa? India?


----------



## Ashuaust

That's good at least now u know that someone's working on your case.. Well when did u apply for visa? India?




Vakymy said:


> DIBP is full of surprises.... Today my employer received a call from the local Australian embassy and he was asked if we are related because of the last name to which he confirmed.
> 
> I am employed at my brothers company which is a duly registered software company. We only get pay slips when we ask for them so I did not attach. Payments are also done in cash, I only have reference letter on company letter Head and contract letter.
> 
> While my application status remains as "application Received" this was not expected today.
> 
> Question is; Is there a problem with working for a relative and not having pay slips? Is this call enough to verify my employment?
> 
> Very nervous though thanking God for the progress


----------



## sandeshrego

*My Analysis*



theskyisalive said:


> Grants seem to have slowed down instead of picking up speed this week...


I have been following the Immitracker for the past two weeks.

-It clearly shows that, applicants who have lodged their visa on 16th March2016 have been contacted by CO. It's stuck for past two weeks.
-Looks **** there are lot of backlogs which are getting cleared, as they had a long leave for Easter and after Easter holidays, there was a strike by Immigration Officials. Hence, the slow down.
-Applicants who have front loaded all documents have received direct grant in a month or around a period of 45 days. These guys had no CO Contact. 
-Applicants who have not uploaded documents such as PCC of different countries or Form 80 or Medicals were contacted by CO to upload first. They were granted visa at a later stage around 3 months after CO Contact. 
-If CO asks for Employment Verification, the Visa is granted immideate by a month time for 80% cases
-I think if CO Contacts and asks for a document, around 80% cases, the Visa is delayed for months.
-Better to front load documents. I think it saves them lot of time, if all documents are in place.:eyebrows:

This is my research. My views may not reflect things exactly.


----------



## krish4aus

Hi Friends,

CO assigned for me today at 7.45AM IST. I'm an offshore applicant. 
CO requested for Medicals, PCC's , Form1221/CV for my spouse.

I'm wondering on the below ,

I have not claimed any partner points, any idea why CV is required?
1221 is requested only for my spouse and not for me??
I'm yet to receive Thailand PCC and losing hope on this, I have several mails send to the pcc in bangkok office but no respose. Shall i attach this communication mail to inform that I'm doing my best to get the pcc but the other side is not very supportive.

Good luck to everyone!!

*189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer*
14/08/2015 -- PTE Academic (65+) 
28/08/2015 -- ACS Applied
04/09/2015 -- ACS Result (Positive)
04/09/2015 -- *EOI Submitted (60 points)*
22/01/2016 -- *189 Invite*:nod:
19/03/2016 -- Lodged 189 Visa :cool2:
12/04/2016 -- CO contact(GSM Adeilaide)


----------



## kawal_547

krish4aus said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> CO assigned for me today at 7.45AM IST. I'm an offshore applicant.
> CO requested for Medicals, PCC's , Form1221/CV for my spouse.
> 
> I'm wondering on the below ,
> 
> I have not claimed any partner points, any idea why CV is required?
> 1221 is requested only for my spouse and not for me??
> I'm yet to receive Thailand PCC and losing hope on this, I have several mails send to the pcc in bangkok office but no respose. Shall i attach this communication mail to inform that I'm doing my best to get the pcc but the other side is not very supportive.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!
> 
> 189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> 14/08/2015 -- PTE Academic (65+)
> 28/08/2015 -- ACS Applied
> 04/09/2015 -- ACS Result (Positive)
> 04/09/2015 -- EOI Submitted (60 points)
> 22/01/2016 -- 189 Invite:nod:
> 19/03/2016 -- Lodged 189 Visa :cool2:
> 12/04/2016 -- CO contact(GSM Adeilaide)


Don't lose hope .

U just lodged visa 3 weeks back and CO has contacted for very minor details I guess.

Yes, straightaway upload the PCC receipt of Thailand to show ur intent that you have already applied.

Keep the further communication with Thailand ready and keep them uploading on regular intervals to show the delay but the follow up from your end(upload the follow up in intervals at later stages...I would suggest so).

Don't worry what they have asked, just throw it on them what all u have.

All the best.


----------



## jairichi

krish4aus said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> CO assigned for me today at 7.45AM IST. I'm an offshore applicant.
> CO requested for Medicals, PCC's , Form1221/CV for my spouse.
> 
> I'm wondering on the below ,
> 
> I have not claimed any partner points, any idea why CV is required?
> 1221 is requested only for my spouse and not for me??
> I'm yet to receive Thailand PCC and losing hope on this, I have several mails send to the pcc in bangkok office but no respose. Shall i attach this communication mail to inform that I'm doing my best to get the pcc but the other side is not very supportive.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!
> 
> *189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer*
> 14/08/2015 -- PTE Academic (65+)
> 28/08/2015 -- ACS Applied
> 04/09/2015 -- ACS Result (Positive)
> 04/09/2015 -- *EOI Submitted (60 points)*
> 22/01/2016 -- *189 Invite*:nod:
> 19/03/2016 -- Lodged 189 Visa :cool2:
> 12/04/2016 -- CO contact(GSM Adeilaide)


Is there a problem to provide CV of your spouse? Provide the document since they asked for it.


----------



## Arumugamg

*PCC KUWAIT Agents Details*

All

I worked in Kuwait more than 12 months so i need to get PCC from Kuwait

I am currently based in India now 

Is there anyone in same situation Anybody have any agents contacts details i tried myself with few agents they neglecting to help as I am outside of Kuwait

Looking forward reply as early as possible

Thanks


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

you can apply for PCC form kuwait


Return to Kuwait and apply in person OR ask a representative (a friend, relative or colleague) in Kuwait, with a power of attorney, to apply on your behalf (see Special notes and considerations for complete address).
Apply at your nearest Kuwaiti Embassy or consulate.


You or your representative must bring:
The letter from the Embassy of re Australia requesting the Good Conduct Certificate
A copy of the passport you used in Kuwait
A copy of your old or expired resident visa in Kuwait
Two photographs (4 × 6 cm)
Applicable fees



Arumugamg said:


> All
> 
> I worked in Kuwait more than 12 months so i need to get PCC from Kuwait
> 
> I am currently based in India now
> 
> Is there anyone in same situation Anybody have any agents contacts details i tried myself with few agents they neglecting to help as I am outside of Kuwait
> 
> Looking forward reply as early as possible
> 
> Thanks


----------



## mommymonster

Hi there. I would like to seek clarification and hope you could help me. This is with regards to going for medicals prior to application for Visa 189. I went through My Health Declaration and now our family has gotten our respective HAP IDs and will be doing the medicals on Monday 18/4. Fortunately, after submitting our EOI last Thursday 7/4, this morning 13/4 we received a congratulatory email stating we have been invited to apply. We're very eager to accept the invite. But would like to clarify beforehand - how to avoid confusion of having assigned a second HAP ID? How do we actually input our HAP IDs when we lodge? Can we lodge before going for medical on Monday?


----------



## jairichi

mommymonster said:


> Hi there. I would like to seek clarification and hope you could help me. This is with regards to going for medicals prior to application for Visa 189. I went through My Health Declaration and now our family has gotten our respective HAP IDs and will be doing the medicals on Monday 18/4. Fortunately, after submitting our EOI last Thursday 7/4, this morning 13/4 we received a congratulatory email stating we have been invited to apply. We're very eager to accept the invite. But would like to clarify beforehand - how to avoid confusion of having assigned a second HAP ID? How do we actually input our HAP IDs when we lodge? Can we lodge before going for medical on Monday?


I went through the same process. After getting invite I created HAP ID before lodging visa application and had a separate application/file number. A few days later decided to lodge visa and the same HAP ID got automatically assigned to this new application/file number.


----------



## sol79

jairichi said:


> mommymonster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there. I would like to seek clarification and hope you could help me. This is with regards to going for medicals prior to application for Visa 189. I went through My Health Declaration and now our family has gotten our respective HAP IDs and will be doing the medicals on Monday 18/4. Fortunately, after submitting our EOI last Thursday 7/4, this morning 13/4 we received a congratulatory email stating we have been invited to apply. We're very eager to accept the invite. But would like to clarify beforehand - how to avoid confusion of having assigned a second HAP ID? How do we actually input our HAP IDs when we lodge? Can we lodge before going for medical on Monday?
> 
> 
> 
> I went through the same process. After getting invite I created HAP ID before lodging visa application and had a separate application/file number. A few days later decided to lodge visa and the same HAP ID got automatically assigned to this new application/file number.
Click to expand...

When you pay and till the rest of the online application, it asks you to link your hap id. I did this. It's fine. Go ahead and complete your application. Good luck.


----------



## jairichi

sol79 said:


> When you pay and till the rest of the online application, it asks you to link your hap id. I did this. It's fine. Go ahead and complete your application. Good luck.


It never asked me to link HAP ID created through "My Health Declaration" to the visa application that was lodged later. It was automatically assigned to my visa application. Am I missing something? Also, what to do to the application created through "my health declaration" which I see in "my application summary" webpage? Do I select and delete it?


----------



## sol79

Abhi6060 said:


> Hi friends,
> CO assigned today and asked for medical. Visa lodgement date was April 8. Please help me,,,What should I carry and how much does it cost?
> Or what's the payment method?


You need to create a health application in immi, print the reference letter bearing your HAP ID and your passport.


----------



## sol79

jairichi said:


> It never asked me to link HAP ID created through "My Health Declaration" to the visa application that was lodged later. It was automatically assigned to my visa application. Am I missing something? Also, what to do to the application created through "my health declaration" which I see in "my application summary" webpage? Do I select and delete it?


No don't delete it! That's what is linked to your application. Perfectly normal.
You'll see two entries. One for your application that takes you to the page where you upload docs, etc. The other for your health. Your health is automatically linked to your application.


----------



## mommymonster

Hi Jai. Means u lodge/apply even BEFORE you undergo the health examination and the result outcome?


----------



## mommymonster

sol79 said:


> jairichi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommymonster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there. I would like to seek clarification and hope you could help me. This is with regards to going for medicals prior to application for Visa 189. I went through My Health Declaration and now our family has gotten our respective HAP IDs and will be doing the medicals on Monday 18/4. Fortunately, after submitting our EOI last Thursday 7/4, this morning 13/4 we received a congratulatory email stating we have been invited to apply. We're very eager to accept the invite. But would like to clarify beforehand - how to avoid confusion of having assigned a second HAP ID? How do we actually input our HAP IDs when we lodge? Can we lodge before going for medical on Monday?
> 
> 
> 
> I went through the same process. After getting invite I created HAP ID before lodging visa application and had a separate application/file number. A few days later decided to lodge visa and the same HAP ID got automatically assigned to this new application/file number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you pay and till the rest of the online application, it asks you to link your hap id. I did this. It's fine. Go ahead and complete your application. Good luck.
Click to expand...

Thanks Sol79 for the well wishes. As much as we're eaager to hit the Apply Visa button, we're also cautious not to screw this up.

So, I reckon I can proceed to accept the invite, fill up the necessary information along with the required documents front-loaded. And when the medical examination result is out, it will be automatically linked to my application?


----------



## jairichi

mommymonster said:


> Hi Jai. Means u lodge/apply even BEFORE you undergo the health examination and the result outcome?


Yes, that is correct. It is entirely up to you. The reason why we lodged and uploaded documents before medicals is it will give CO (if assigned) enough time to go through all our documents and do the necessary verification (if any) and ask for medicals and our US PCC. Once medicals and PCC are uploaded CO can have a quick look and issue a grant. That is what we anticipate.

Once I got the invite I decided to first complete medicals before lodging visa application. I went through "My Health Declaration" page to create HAP ID. After 2 days (before getting medicals done) I decided to lodge my visa application. When I lodged my visa application I found that HAP ID remained the same and it automatically got linked to my visa application. Hope it is clear now.


----------



## jairichi

sol79 said:


> No don't delete it! That's what is linked to your application. Perfectly normal.
> You'll see two entries. One for your application that takes you to the page where you upload docs, etc. The other for your health. Your health is automatically linked to your application.


Ohh great. Thank you very much for your quick reply. Now I am clear.


----------



## mommymonster

jairichi said:


> mommymonster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jai. Means u lodge/apply even BEFORE you undergo the health examination and the result outcome?
> 
> 
> 
> Once I got the invite I decided to first complete medicals before lodging visa application. I went through "My Health Declaration" page to create HAP ID. After 2 days (before getting medicals done) I decided to lodge my visa application. When I lodged my visa application I found that HAP ID remained the same and it automatically got linked to my visa application. Hope it is clear now.
Click to expand...

Wow that's great! Cool! Will lodge before going for medicals on Monday then! Yeah! Thanks Jai! Have you gotten your Visas granted?


----------



## jairichi

mommymonster said:


> Wow that's great! Cool! Will lodge before going for medicals on Monday then! Yeah! Thanks Jai! Have you gotten your Visas granted?


We lodged application on 30th March 2016. All documents except medicals and US PCC are uploaded. Medicals scheduled for 14th April 2016. We were informed it will uploaded in 2 to 3 working days. US PCC was applied on 17th Feb 2016. Expecting a reply by middle of May.


----------



## sol79

Has anyone received a grant this week? If yes, please post and let us know if the CO requested any additional docs/details. Thanks.


----------



## jairichi

sol79 said:


> Has anyone received a grant this week? If yes, please post and let us know if the CO requested any additional docs/details. Thanks.


I think your visa lodgment date is 31/03/2016 and not 2015. We lodged a day before you with ANZSCO code 261313. Have uploaded all documents except for US PCC and medicals.


----------



## sol79

jairichi said:


> I think your visa lodgment date is 31/03/2016 and not 2015. We lodged a day before you with ANZSCO code 261313. Have uploaded all documents except for US PCC and medicals.


Ah, thanks! Corrected it.


----------



## vv__a1004

Hi guys!
Thanks to your warm helps and supports, I got my 189 visa granted directly today, which is 21 days after the lodgement. YAAAY--!!!!!!!!
Thanks guys, all the best!

Below is my timeline


ANZSCO 254499 Registered Nurse nec
May 2015- OET
12.12.2015 Graduated
12.02.2016 Skills assessment done
18.02.2016 EOI submitted 60pt
23.03.2016 Invited
13.04.2016 Granted


----------



## chln.murthy

vv__a1004 said:


> Hi guys!
> Thanks to your warm helps and supports, I got my 189 visa granted directly today, which is 21 days after the lodgement. YAAAY--!!!!!!!!
> Thanks guys, all the best!
> 
> Below is my timeline
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 254499 Registered Nurse nec
> May 2015- OET
> 12.12.2015 Graduated
> 12.02.2016 Skills assessment done
> 18.02.2016 EOI submitted 60pt
> 23.03.2016 Invited
> 13.04.2016 Granted


Congratulations


----------



## kawal_547

vv__a1004 said:


> Hi guys!
> Thanks to your warm helps and supports, I got my 189 visa granted directly today, which is 21 days after the lodgement. YAAAY--!!!!!!!!
> Thanks guys, all the best!
> 
> Below is my timeline
> 
> ANZSCO 254499 Registered Nurse nec
> May 2015- OET
> 12.12.2015 Graduated
> 12.02.2016 Skills assessment done
> 18.02.2016 EOI submitted 60pt
> 23.03.2016 Invited
> 13.04.2016 Granted


Congratulations to you

All the best for future.


----------



## kritigulshan

Hi All,

I have got my medicals done but no confirmation letter was provided at the medical center.
What document do we need to upload in the application to confirm that medicals have been completed.

Thanks.


----------



## vikaschandra

vv__a1004 said:


> Hi guys!
> Thanks to your warm helps and supports, I got my 189 visa granted directly today, which is 21 days after the lodgement. YAAAY--!!!!!!!!
> Thanks guys, all the best!
> 
> Below is my timeline
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 254499 Registered Nurse nec
> May 2015- OET
> 12.12.2015 Graduated
> 12.02.2016 Skills assessment done
> 18.02.2016 EOI submitted 60pt
> 23.03.2016 Invited
> 13.04.2016 Granted


Congratulations


----------



## andreyx108b

kritigulshan said:


> Hi All, I have got my medicals done but no confirmation letter was provided at the medical center. What document do we need to upload in the application to confirm that medicals have been completed. Thanks.


Med. Center wont provide anything to you, they would upload all themselves to DIBP via e-medicals.


----------



## Ashish_2574

kritigulshan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got my medicals done but no confirmation letter was provided at the medical center.
> What document do we need to upload in the application to confirm that medicals have been completed.
> 
> Thanks.


There is no confirmation letter given by clinic. Hospital will upload your report directly on emedical and that will reflect in your immi account with 6-10days. 

It took 10days for me.


----------



## Tatty teddy

Finally the wait is over for me. PR has been granted for us. Thanks guys for all the support given. So happy and relieved now. 

Cheers.

Timeline is as follows
241411 - Secondary school teacher
Invited: 22/01/16
Visa lodgement: 25/02/16
Medicals : 26/02/16
CO (Brisbane) contact : 12/03/16 (requested additional documents - PC, proof of relationship)
Additional information provided : 22/03/2016 (all docs uploaded in immi account)


----------



## Rajgowda

Congrats Mate !!!




Tatty teddy said:


> Finally the wait is over for me. PR has been granted for us. Thanks guys for all the support given. So happy and relieved now.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Timeline is as follows
> 241411 - Secondary school teacher
> Invited: 22/01/16
> Visa lodgement: 25/02/16
> Medicals : 26/02/16
> CO (Brisbane) contact : 12/03/16 (requested additional documents - PC, proof of relationship)
> Additional information provided : 22/03/2016 (all docs uploaded in immi account)


----------



## M R

Abhi6060 said:


> Hi friends,
> CO assigned today and asked for medical. Visa lodgement date was April 8. Please help me,,,What should I carry and how much does it cost?
> Or what's the payment method?


Hi, 
You should call the hospital you are thinking of getting the medicals done at ; They will guide you of everything. It cost me about INR 4000/person.


----------



## vikaschandra

Tatty teddy said:


> Finally the wait is over for me. PR has been granted for us. Thanks guys for all the support given. So happy and relieved now.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Timeline is as follows
> 241411 - Secondary school teacher
> Invited: 22/01/16
> Visa lodgement: 25/02/16
> Medicals : 26/02/16
> CO (Brisbane) contact : 12/03/16 (requested additional documents - PC, proof of relationship)
> Additional information provided : 22/03/2016 (all docs uploaded in immi account)


Congratulations. Best wishes for your future endeavors


----------



## chln.murthy

Any Computer network professionals 263111 who has received a visa grant in recent times..

I have crossed my 90 days timeline & still waiting for Visa grant after last CO contact..

See my timeline


----------



## jairichi

M R said:


> Hi,
> You should call the hospital you are thinking of getting the medicals done at ; They will guide you of everything. It cost me about INR 4000/person.


INR 4000/person!!! Very cheap. Here in UK it is minimum £250 to 300 per adult and £90 for child.


----------



## charlie31

jairichi said:


> INR 4000/person!!! Very cheap. Here in UK it is minimum £250 to 300 per adult and £90 for child.


For India also it is cheap, I paid 6k per person.


----------



## jairichi

charlie31 said:


> For India also it is cheap, I paid 6k per person.


I should have taken a vacation with family and get it done there.


----------



## mommymonster

jairichi said:


> We lodged application on 30th March 2016. All documents except medicals and US PCC are uploaded. Medicals scheduled for 14th April 2016. We were informed it will uploaded in 2 to 3 working days. US PCC was applied on 17th Feb 2016. Expecting a reply by middle of May.


All the best!


----------



## jairichi

mommymonster said:


> All the best!


Thank you and wishing you the same


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

I am onshore with my wife and I am a primary applicant.

I am filling this online form that shows up after clicking apply visa button.

In my case. Is my wife migranting faimly member or non migrating faimly member?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## SqOats

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> I am onshore with my wife and I am a primary applicant.
> 
> I am filling this online form that shows up after clicking apply visa button.
> 
> In my case. Is my wife migranting faimly member or non migrating faimly member?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


If she is not an Aussie citizen then she will be migrating member in case you want her visa to be processed along with you.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

SqOats said:


> If she is not an Aussie citizen then she will be migrating member in case you want her visa to be processed along with you.


Thank you and yes I am not that lucky one. Shes not an Australian citizen/resident 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ind79

Tatty teddy said:


> Finally the wait is over for me. PR has been granted for us. Thanks guys for all the support given. So happy and relieved now.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Timeline is as follows
> 241411 - Secondary school teacher
> Invited: 22/01/16
> Visa lodgement: 25/02/16
> Medicals : 26/02/16
> CO (Brisbane) contact : 12/03/16 (requested additional documents - PC, proof of relationship)
> Additional information provided : 22/03/2016 (all docs uploaded in immi account)


Congrats mate! Did you apply from Australia? My timelines are almost the same as yours, CO contact: 10/03/16 and additional docs uploaded on 23/03/16. I am currently in Australia. Just wondering if they take Bridging visa into consideration while priorizing the cases (if at all)/.


----------



## kawal_547

chln.murthy said:


> Any Computer network professionals 263111 who has received a visa grant in recent times..
> 
> I have crossed my 90 days timeline & still waiting for Visa grant after last CO contact..
> 
> See my timeline


Nope.

Haven't seen off lately


----------



## chln.murthy

kawal_547 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Haven't seen off lately


Thanks mate.. but the number of applicants in Skill select has come down to 200.

when i applied Australia needed 1900+ 263111 preofessionals & now it says 1700 invitations done.. where are those guys :fingerscrossed::heh:

Also does it have any effect on the already submitted applicants like us


----------



## Ind79

kawal_547 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Haven't seen off lately


90 days is the standard timeline. I think you can contact CO.


----------



## Mithung

Guys, quick help. 

Where can I download the latest PF statement? Anybody done this online?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats...
Super fast



vv__a1004 said:


> hi guys!
> Thanks to your warm helps and supports, i got my 189 visa granted directly today, which is 21 days after the lodgement. Yaaay--!!!!!!!!
> Thanks guys, all the best!
> 
> Below is my timeline
> 
> 
> anzsco 254499 registered nurse nec
> may 2015- oet
> 12.12.2015 graduated
> 12.02.2016 skills assessment done
> 18.02.2016 eoi submitted 60pt
> 23.03.2016 invited
> 13.04.2016 granted :d


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Superb..

Congrats.. 




Tatty teddy said:


> Finally the wait is over for me. PR has been granted for us. Thanks guys for all the support given. So happy and relieved now.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Timeline is as follows
> 241411 - Secondary school teacher
> Invited: 22/01/16
> Visa lodgement: 25/02/16
> Medicals : 26/02/16
> CO (Brisbane) contact : 12/03/16 (requested additional documents - PC, proof of relationship)
> Additional information provided : 22/03/2016 (all docs uploaded in immi account)


----------



## sumM

Mithung said:


> Guys, quick help.
> 
> Where can I download the latest PF statement? Anybody done this online?


Use uanmembers.epfoservices.in to register and download PF passbook.


----------



## Tarun1410

Mithung said:


> Guys, quick help.
> 
> Where can I download the latest PF statement? Anybody done this online?


Hi Mithun,

If you have UAN activated for your PF, you can use this url

UAN Member Portal


----------



## Jasmin FR

*PCC from Kuwait*

You don't have any criminal record therefore you were able to leave the country. Also your finger prints are essential and the part of process to generate police clearance certificate.


----------



## Mithung

sumM said:


> Use uanmembers.epfoservices.in to register and download PF passbook.





Tarun1410 said:


> Hi Mithun,
> 
> If you have UAN activated for your PF, you can use this url
> 
> UAN Member Portal


Tried that. Says Passbook not available as pertain to exempted establishment (i.e. Trust)


----------



## jairichi

Quick question. After all documents have been uploaded (except for PCC and medicals) do I need to select the application in application summary page and click "submit application" or just mere uploading of documents is enough and it means application is submitted?


----------



## Tatty teddy

Ind79 said:


> Congrats mate! Did you apply from Australia? My timelines are almost the same as yours, CO contact: 10/03/16 and additional docs uploaded on 23/03/16. I am currently in Australia. Just wondering if they take Bridging visa into consideration while priorizing the cases (if at all)/.


We are currently in Australia. But we applied offshore, while holding bva. Hope you get the good news soon.


----------



## 1400ashi

Tatty teddy said:


> Finally the wait is over for me. PR has been granted for us. Thanks guys for all the support given. So happy and relieved now.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Timeline is as follows
> 241411 - Secondary school teacher
> Invited: 22/01/16
> Visa lodgement: 25/02/16
> Medicals : 26/02/16
> CO (Brisbane) contact : 12/03/16 (requested additional documents - PC, proof of relationship)
> Additional information provided : 22/03/2016 (all docs uploaded in immi account)


congrats !!


----------



## iloveaustralia

HI everyone, new to forum. I applied for 189 visa as general accountant on 20 feb 2016, lodged all my documents with the application on same date. CO was assigned within a week. He did not ask me for any documents apart from Form 80. Submitted on 1st march. Have not heard anything yet!!! the email from CO says that "Do not reply to this email address". your guidance in this matter is highly appreciated.


----------



## sumM

Mithung said:


> Tried that. Says Passbook not available as pertain to exempted establishment (i.e. Trust)


The establishment is not part of PF?


----------



## Tarun1410

sumM said:


> The establishment is not part of PF?


I appreciate that it must be a private Trust. Your best bet in this case is to get in touch with your company HR (Payroll Team) and ask them about a consolidated PF statement.


----------



## mvreddiar

*Step to be followed after Visa Grant*

Dear Friends,

What is the procedure/step to followed after the 189 VISA grant applied from INDIA.

This is just to prepare for the things to come.

Regards,


----------



## ahmedmawhoub

I'm please to tell you all that I got my visa todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 
IT WAS A DIRECT GRANT after 92 days from not a single word from them ... no co contact .. nothingggg 

thank you alll .... best of luck for all people suffering like I was ... my timeline is below for people who are viewing from mobile. 
ANZSCO CODE: 233211 || Civil Engineer
25.10.2015 || Submitted EOI-Visa 189 (60 pts)
08.01.2016 || Invited to Apply
12.01.2016 || Visa Lodge
12.01.2016 || Medical 
12.01.2016 || Documents uploaded
20.01.2016 || Form 80 & 1221 uploaded
13.04.2016 || DIRECT GRANT


----------



## charlie31

Congosssssss


[/B]


ahmedmawhoub said:


> I'm please to tell you all that I got my visa todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> IT WAS A DIRECT GRANT after 92 days from not a single word from them ... no co contact .. nothingggg
> 
> thank you alll .... best of luck for all people suffering like I was ... my timeline is below for people who are viewing from mobile.
> ANZSCO CODE: 233211 || Civil Engineer
> 25.10.2015 || Submitted EOI-Visa 189 (60 pts)
> 08.01.2016 || Invited to Apply
> 12.01.2016 || Visa Lodge
> 12.01.2016 || Medical
> 12.01.2016 || Documents uploaded
> 20.01.2016 || Form 80 & 1221 uploaded
> 13.04.2016 || DIRECT GRANT


----------



## mvreddiar

*Congrats*



ahmedmawhoub said:


> I'm please to tell you all that I got my visa todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> IT WAS A DIRECT GRANT after 92 days from not a single word from them ... no co contact .. nothingggg
> 
> thank you alll .... best of luck for all people suffering like I was ... my timeline is below for people who are viewing from mobile.
> ANZSCO CODE: 233211 || Civil Engineer
> 25.10.2015 || Submitted EOI-Visa 189 (60 pts)
> 08.01.2016 || Invited to Apply
> 12.01.2016 || Visa Lodge
> 12.01.2016 || Medical
> 12.01.2016 || Documents uploaded
> 20.01.2016 || Form 80 & 1221 uploaded
> 13.04.2016 || DIRECT GRANT


Congratulations.....


----------



## kapoor.neha

Congratulations Buddy and enjoy your day. It was good to hear this news today as the grants seem to have come down this week.


----------



## Sivakumarganapathy

ahmedmawhoub said:


> I'm please to tell you all that I got my visa todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> IT WAS A DIRECT GRANT after 92 days from not a single word from them ... no co contact .. nothingggg
> 
> thank you alll .... best of luck for all people suffering like I was ... my timeline is below for people who are viewing from mobile.
> ANZSCO CODE: 233211 || Civil Engineer
> 25.10.2015 || Submitted EOI-Visa 189 (60 pts)
> 08.01.2016 || Invited to Apply
> 12.01.2016 || Visa Lodge
> 12.01.2016 || Medical
> 12.01.2016 || Documents uploaded
> 20.01.2016 || Form 80 & 1221 uploaded
> 13.04.2016 || DIRECT GRANT


COngrats Ahmed....


----------



## Tarun1410

ahmedmawhoub said:


> I'm please to tell you all that I got my visa todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> IT WAS A DIRECT GRANT after 92 days from not a single word from them ... no co contact .. nothingggg
> 
> thank you alll .... best of luck for all people suffering like I was ... my timeline is below for people who are viewing from mobile.
> ANZSCO CODE: 233211 || Civil Engineer
> 25.10.2015 || Submitted EOI-Visa 189 (60 pts)
> 08.01.2016 || Invited to Apply
> 12.01.2016 || Visa Lodge
> 12.01.2016 || Medical
> 12.01.2016 || Documents uploaded
> 20.01.2016 || Form 80 & 1221 uploaded
> 13.04.2016 || DIRECT GRANT


Congratulations Ahmed!! Wish I could write such an email soon


----------



## andreyx108b

ahmedmawhoub said:


> I'm please to tell you all that I got my visa todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy IT WAS A DIRECT GRANT after 92 days from not a single word from them ... no co contact .. nothingggg thank you alll .... best of luck for all people suffering like I was ... my timeline is below for people who are viewing from mobile. ANZSCO CODE: 233211 || Civil Engineer 25.10.2015 || Submitted EOI-Visa 189 (60 pts) 08.01.2016 || Invited to Apply 12.01.2016 || Visa Lodge 12.01.2016 || Medical 12.01.2016 || Documents uploaded 20.01.2016 || Form 80 & 1221 uploaded 13.04.2016 || DIRECT GRANT


Congratulations!!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats,

Finally we are witnessing a few grants today



ahmedmawhoub said:


> I'm please to tell you all that I got my visa todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> IT WAS A DIRECT GRANT after 92 days from not a single word from them ... no co contact .. nothingggg
> 
> thank you alll .... best of luck for all people suffering like I was ... my timeline is below for people who are viewing from mobile.
> ANZSCO CODE: 233211 || Civil Engineer
> 25.10.2015 || Submitted EOI-Visa 189 (60 pts)
> 08.01.2016 || Invited to Apply
> 12.01.2016 || Visa Lodge
> 12.01.2016 || Medical
> 12.01.2016 || Documents uploaded
> 20.01.2016 || Form 80 & 1221 uploaded
> 13.04.2016 || DIRECT GRANT


----------



## perryH

*Hi*

As i have logded my visa application. I have to upload my documents now. Is it necessary that i should upload all the documents in one turn? I mean if i have few documents scanned now and few are not scanned but for the time being if i upload scanned documents and rest i will upload after a day. Is that possible. Please advise experts.


----------



## 1400ashi

congrats Ahmed 


ahmedmawhoub said:


> I'm please to tell you all that I got my visa todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> IT WAS A DIRECT GRANT after 92 days from not a single word from them ... no co contact .. nothingggg
> 
> thank you alll .... best of luck for all people suffering like I was ... my timeline is below for people who are viewing from mobile.
> ANZSCO CODE: 233211 || Civil Engineer
> 25.10.2015 || Submitted EOI-Visa 189 (60 pts)
> 08.01.2016 || Invited to Apply
> 12.01.2016 || Visa Lodge
> 12.01.2016 || Medical
> 12.01.2016 || Documents uploaded
> 20.01.2016 || Form 80 & 1221 uploaded
> 13.04.2016 || DIRECT GRANT


----------



## rc4aus

perryH said:


> As i have logded my visa application. I have to upload my documents now. Is it necessary that i should upload all the documents in one turn? I mean if i have few documents scanned now and few are not scanned but for the time being if i upload scanned documents and rest i will upload after a day. Is that possible. Please advise experts.


It is possible. You can do it.


----------



## Ananths007

*Date of effect(DOE) in EOI*

Hi,
I have processed my EOI through an agent.And there is a difference in DOE for both applications 189 and 190.And she has given an explanation whenever she has to take screenshot she has to to updation.Is it true?Because I suspect she had updated my score points only very late for one of the application.Could some one please clarify it



----------------------
EOI--31-jan -2016
EOI updated --10-Apr-2016


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Not necessary,

You can upload docs as and when ready



perryH said:


> As i have logded my visa application. I have to upload my documents now. Is it necessary that i should upload all the documents in one turn? I mean if i have few documents scanned now and few are not scanned but for the time being if i upload scanned documents and rest i will upload after a day. Is that possible. Please advise experts.


----------



## rahulnair

After 92 days, received the IMMI Assessment Commence email! Don't know how much longer I will have to wait... :|

Message from GSM Adelaide!


----------



## ravikiran7070

rahulnair said:


> After 92 days, received the IMMI Assessment Commence email! Don't know how much longer I will have to wait... :|
> 
> Message from GSM Adelaide!



Grant should be around the corner !


----------



## rahulnair

ravikiran7070 said:


> Grant should be around the corner !




Fingers entangled mate!  Don't know for how long I can keep them crossed


----------



## rahulnair

Congrats Ahmed! And everyone else who got their grants today  All the best for all your future plans!


----------



## jairichi

Ananths007 said:


> Hi,
> I have processed my EOI through an agent.And there is a difference in DOE for both applications 189 and 190.And she has given an explanation whenever she has to take screenshot she has to to updation.Is it true?Because I suspect she had updated my score points only very late for one of the application.Could some one please clarify it
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------
> EOI--31-jan -2016
> EOI updated --10-Apr-2016


I think you agent is lying.


----------



## theskyisalive

4 grants on immitracker for today..looks like they are speeding up, lets hope it rains grants tomorrow and the day after!


----------



## mvreddiar

perryH said:


> As i have logded my visa application. I have to upload my documents now. Is it necessary that i should upload all the documents in one turn? I mean if i have few documents scanned now and few are not scanned but for the time being if i upload scanned documents and rest i will upload after a day. Is that possible. Please advise experts.


U can upload the documents in parts, no issues with that. But try to upload them in 3-5 uploads. I would suggest that you collect all the documents in scanned pdf and plan on what doc to upload first and so on.This will ensure that no important doc is missed.


----------



## Vakymy

Ashuaust said:


> That's good at least now u know that someone's working on your case.. Well when did u apply for visa? India?


Applied on the 9th of March and am offshore in Kenya (East Africa)


----------



## namqas

vv__a1004 said:


> Hi guys!
> Thanks to your warm helps and supports, I got my 189 visa granted directly today, which is 21 days after the lodgement. YAAAY--!!!!!!!!
> Thanks guys, all the best!
> 
> Below is my timeline
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 254499 Registered Nurse nec
> May 2015- OET
> 12.12.2015 Graduated
> 12.02.2016 Skills assessment done
> 18.02.2016 EOI submitted 60pt
> 23.03.2016 Invited
> 13.04.2016 Granted


Congrats there !!


----------



## JamesSultan

Dear All,
In my EOI and Visa Application i broke down my current employment in 2 parts as per the ACS deduction. I marked one part as relevant to claim the points and another part as not relevant to avoid claiming points, but its all a single employment (not 2).
How should it fill it up in Form 80 Employment History part? As a single entry or 2 entries?


----------



## jairichi

JamesSultan said:


> Dear All,
> In my EOI and Visa Application i broke down my current employment in 2 parts as per the ACS deduction. I marked one part as relevant to claim the points and another part as not relevant to avoid claiming points, but its all a single employment (not 2).
> How should it fill it up in Form 80 Employment History part? As a single entry or 2 entries?


Single entry is fine.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Dont worry,
You will receive your grant soon.






rahulnair said:


> After 92 days, received the IMMI Assessment Commence email! Don't know how much longer I will have to wait... :|
> 
> Message from GSM Adelaide!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Just stick them together...:fingerscrossed:




rahulnair said:


> Fingers entangled mate!  Don't know for how long I can keep them crossed


----------



## wishmegoodluck

Hello,
Can someone please confirm if the CO asks for some document and you provide it in the first contact,is it possible that be may come back again asking for new additional document's which he could have requested in the first contact itself?

Just want to be sure that I won't be asked any new doc now.

Sent from my IPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibm.wazzy

vv__a1004 said:


> Hi guys!
> Thanks to your warm helps and supports, I got my 189 visa granted directly today, which is 21 days after the lodgement. YAAAY--!!!!!!!!
> Thanks guys, all the best!
> 
> Below is my timeline
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 254499 Registered Nurse nec
> May 2015- OET
> 12.12.2015 Graduated
> 12.02.2016 Skills assessment done
> 18.02.2016 EOI submitted 60pt
> 23.03.2016 Invited
> 13.04.2016 Granted


Congrats VV... 
If you could, can you please let me know the total point you have applied for.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

Tatty teddy said:


> Finally the wait is over for me. PR has been granted for us. Thanks guys for all the support given. So happy and relieved now.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Timeline is as follows
> 241411 - Secondary school teacher
> Invited: 22/01/16
> Visa lodgement: 25/02/16
> Medicals : 26/02/16
> CO (Brisbane) contact : 12/03/16 (requested additional documents - PC, proof of relationship)
> Additional information provided : 22/03/2016 (all docs uploaded in immi account)


Congrats Tatty... Super fast Grant for you...


----------



## ibm.wazzy

Super Ahmed.... Congratulations to you, i can feel how happy you are... We are even waiting to feel that feeling... Pray for us... 






ahmedmawhoub said:


> I'm please to tell you all that I got my visa todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> IT WAS A DIRECT GRANT after 92 days from not a single word from them ... no co contact .. nothingggg
> 
> thank you alll .... best of luck for all people suffering like I was ... my timeline is below for people who are viewing from mobile.
> ANZSCO CODE: 233211 || Civil Engineer
> 25.10.2015 || Submitted EOI-Visa 189 (60 pts)
> 08.01.2016 || Invited to Apply
> 12.01.2016 || Visa Lodge
> 12.01.2016 || Medical
> 12.01.2016 || Documents uploaded
> 20.01.2016 || Form 80 & 1221 uploaded
> 13.04.2016 || DIRECT GRANT


----------



## Ashish_2574

Hi,

I was asked to upload CV/resume of my spouse along with form 1221. I have Already uploaded form 1221.

I just want to know is there particular format of this resume or we can upload regular resume itself? 

Any particular points to be considered in drafting this resume?

If anyone have any format then plz share.

Regards


----------



## ravisth7

Guys....

I have already lodged my 189 visa and now I'm uploading my documents. Some confusion though. Is the maxm no of docs to be uploaded i.e. 60 for each primary and other dependent applicants separately or it is the maxm no that is available for all the applicants?? For my case, can I upload in total 120 docs for me and my wife??

Also, do we need to click on update us button time and again once we upload our documents???

Suggestion required. Thanks in advance


----------



## ibm.wazzy

theskyisalive said:


> 4 grants on immitracker for today..looks like they are speeding up, lets hope it rains grants tomorrow and the day after!



Yes after a dry week, they should speed up... alteast for us... People are dying here due to waiting...


----------



## ibm.wazzy

62 Days and still biting my nails.
Ohhhhh God....


----------



## Ashish_2574

Mithung said:


> Guys, quick help.
> 
> Where can I download the latest PF statement? Anybody done this online?


Can you please tell us why you need to download of statement?

Should we be uploading this document as well? Or CO asked you to provide this?

Please suggest.


----------



## jairichi

Ashish_2574 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was asked to upload CV/resume of my spouse along with form 1221. I have Already uploaded form 1221.
> 
> I just want to know is there particular format of this resume or we can upload regular resume itself?
> 
> Any particular points to be considered in drafting this resume?
> 
> If anyone have any format then plz share.
> 
> Regards


Any formatted resume will do.


----------



## realwizard

I received the best possible birthday gift today  It has been an 82-day emotional roller-coaster, and now the ride is finally over. For some reason the CO who issued the visa is different from the one who contacted me earlier. My guess is that the first CO went on vacation leaving my application in a figurative pile on his desk. :confused2:

If there is one piece of advice I would give myself from 3 months ago, it is not to expect the best when looking at outliers who receive visas within several weeks, even if you submit all documents up-front. :nono: Otherwise there is just too much stress going into what can be a leisurely passive waiting period.

Below is a copy of my timeline for mobile app users:
ANZSCO 221111 - 70 points (5 for employment)
EOI 03-Dec-2015
Invitation 22-Jan-2016
Application 22-Jan-2016
CO assigned 02-Feb-2016
Call from embassy 09-Feb-2016
Grant 13-Apr-2016
IED 14-Sep-2016
Offshore application. GSM Adelaide. PCCs, meds, and form 80 done in advance. No extra documents were requested.


----------



## wishmegoodluck

Ashish_2574 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was asked to upload CV/resume of my spouse along with form 1221. I have Already uploaded form 1221.
> 
> I just want to know is there particular format of this resume or we can upload regular resume itself?
> 
> Any particular points to be considered in drafting this resume?
> 
> If anyone have any format then plz share.
> 
> Regards


Hi Ashish,
Yes, there is a particular format is which the resume is expected.


Sent from my IPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

ravisth7 said:


> Guys....
> 
> I have already lodged my 189 visa and now I'm uploading my documents. Some confusion though. Is the maxm no of docs to be uploaded i.e. 60 for each primary and other dependent applicants separately or it is the maxm no that is available for all the applicants?? For my case, can I upload in total 120 docs for me and my wife??
> 
> Also, do we need to click on update us button time and again once we upload our documents???
> 
> Suggestion required. Thanks in advance


Do you really have 120 documents to upload between you and your spouse?


----------



## jairichi

wishmegoodluck said:


> Hi Ashish,
> Yes, there is a particular format is which the resume is expected.
> 
> 
> Sent from my IPhone using Tapatalk


Really? Could you provide the link?


----------



## wishmegoodluck

ravisth7 said:


> Guys....
> 
> I have already lodged my 189 visa and now I'm uploading my documents. Some confusion though. Is the maxm no of docs to be uploaded i.e. 60 for each primary and other dependent applicants separately or it is the maxm no that is available for all the applicants?? For my case, can I upload in total 120 docs for me and my wife??
> 
> Also, do we need to click on update us button time and again once we upload our documents???
> 
> Suggestion required. Thanks in advance


Hi Ravi,
Can you please post the list of 120 documents that you are about to upload.
It will help others to get the visa upfront.


----------



## rc4aus

realwizard said:


> I received the best possible birthday gift today  It has been an 82-day emotional roller-coaster, and now the ride is finally over. For some reason the CO who issued the visa is different from the one who contacted me earlier. My guess is that the first CO went on vacation leaving my application in a figurative pile on his desk. :confused2:
> 
> If there is one piece of advice I would give myself from 3 months ago, it is not to expect the best when looking at outliers who receive visas within several weeks, even if you submit all documents up-front. :nono: Otherwise there is just too much stress going into what can be a leisurely passive waiting period.
> 
> Below is a copy of my timeline for mobile app users:
> ANZSCO 221111 - 70 points (5 for employment)
> EOI 03-Dec-2015
> Invitation 22-Jan-2016
> Application 22-Jan-2016
> CO assigned 02-Feb-2016
> Call from embassy 09-Feb-2016
> Grant 13-Apr-2016
> IED 14-Sep-2016
> Offshore application. GSM Adelaide. PCCs, meds, and form 80 done in advance. No extra documents were requested.


Congratulations..


----------



## vikaschandra

realwizard said:


> I received the best possible birthday gift today  It has been an 82-day emotional roller-coaster, and now the ride is finally over. For some reason the CO who issued the visa is different from the one who contacted me earlier. My guess is that the first CO went on vacation leaving my application in a figurative pile on his desk. :confused2:
> 
> If there is one piece of advice I would give myself from 3 months ago, it is not to expect the best when looking at outliers who receive visas within several weeks, even if you submit all documents up-front. :nono: Otherwise there is just too much stress going into what can be a leisurely passive waiting period.
> 
> Below is a copy of my timeline for mobile app users:
> ANZSCO 221111 - 70 points (5 for employment)
> EOI 03-Dec-2015
> Invitation 22-Jan-2016
> Application 22-Jan-2016
> CO assigned 02-Feb-2016
> Call from embassy 09-Feb-2016
> Grant 13-Apr-2016
> IED 14-Sep-2016
> Offshore application. GSM Adelaide. PCCs, meds, and form 80 done in advance. No extra documents were requested.


Wonderful news mate. congratulations. And Happy Birthday. Enjoy your day to the fullest.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

realwizard said:


> I received the best possible birthday gift today  It has been an 82-day emotional roller-coaster, and now the ride is finally over. For some reason the CO who issued the visa is different from the one who contacted me earlier. My guess is that the first CO went on vacation leaving my application in a figurative pile on his desk. :confused2:
> 
> If there is one piece of advice I would give myself from 3 months ago, it is not to expect the best when looking at outliers who receive visas within several weeks, even if you submit all documents up-front. :nono: Otherwise there is just too much stress going into what can be a leisurely passive waiting period.
> 
> Below is a copy of my timeline for mobile app users:
> ANZSCO 221111 - 70 points (5 for employment)
> EOI 03-Dec-2015
> Invitation 22-Jan-2016
> Application 22-Jan-2016
> CO assigned 02-Feb-2016
> Call from embassy 09-Feb-2016
> Grant 13-Apr-2016
> IED 14-Sep-2016
> Offshore application. GSM Adelaide. PCCs, meds, and form 80 done in advance. No extra documents were requested.


Congratulation.... Awesome news... 
Finally your wait is over. Today has been lucky day for most of us. Hopefully we see some more tomorrow. :fingerscrossed:
Enjoy the success and the end of waiting period. :second:


----------



## Sumo

realwizard said:


> I received the best possible birthday gift today  It has been an 82-day emotional roller-coaster, and now the ride is finally over. For some reason the CO who issued the visa is different from the one who contacted me earlier. My guess is that the first CO went on vacation leaving my application in a figurative pile on his desk. :confused2:
> 
> If there is one piece of advice I would give myself from 3 months ago, it is not to expect the best when looking at outliers who receive visas within several weeks, even if you submit all documents up-front. :nono: Otherwise there is just too much stress going into what can be a leisurely passive waiting period.
> 
> Below is a copy of my timeline for mobile app users:
> ANZSCO 221111 - 70 points (5 for employment)
> EOI 03-Dec-2015
> Invitation 22-Jan-2016
> Application 22-Jan-2016
> CO assigned 02-Feb-2016
> Call from embassy 09-Feb-2016
> Grant 13-Apr-2016
> IED 14-Sep-2016
> Offshore application. GSM Adelaide. PCCs, meds, and form 80 done in advance. No extra documents were requested.


Congrats mate...


----------



## Sumo

ahmedmawhoub said:


> I'm please to tell you all that I got my visa todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> IT WAS A DIRECT GRANT after 92 days from not a single word from them ... no co contact .. nothingggg
> 
> thank you alll .... best of luck for all people suffering like I was ... my timeline is below for people who are viewing from mobile.
> ANZSCO CODE: 233211 || Civil Engineer
> 25.10.2015 || Submitted EOI-Visa 189 (60 pts)
> 08.01.2016 || Invited to Apply
> 12.01.2016 || Visa Lodge
> 12.01.2016 || Medical
> 12.01.2016 || Documents uploaded
> 20.01.2016 || Form 80 & 1221 uploaded
> 13.04.2016 || DIRECT GRANT


Superb.. Atlast few good news brought some hope after a long wait..


----------



## ravisth7

wishmegoodluck said:


> Hi Ravi,
> Can you please post the list of 120 documents that you are about to upload.
> It will help others to get the visa upfront.


I was not expecting you guys to troll on my query. Just wanted to know whether the limitation was for all the applicants or for each individuals. Seriously I need to know, because it's already been 45 docs between we two. Also, do we need to hit update us button??

Suggestion appreciated not troll :juggle:


----------



## rc4aus

ravisth7 said:


> I was not expecting you guys to troll on my query. Just wanted to know whether the limitation was for all the applicants or for each individuals. Seriously I need to know, because it's already been 45 docs between we two. Also, do we need to hit update us button??
> 
> Suggestion appreciated not troll :juggle:


Its 60per applicant. 60for u60 for ur spouse.


----------



## wishmegoodluck

ravisth7 said:


> I was not expecting you guys to troll on my query. Just wanted to know whether the limitation was for all the applicants or for each individuals. Seriously I need to know, because it's already been 45 docs between we two. Also, do we need to hit update us button??
> 
> Suggestion appreciated not troll :juggle:


Hey Ravi,
As far as I know for each applicant the limit is 60 docs and yes you do not need to hit the update us button.

Please correct me guys if I am missing something.

As far as the trolls are concerned it was pun intended.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats.. 




realwizard said:


> I received the best possible birthday gift today  It has been an 82-day emotional roller-coaster, and now the ride is finally over. For some reason the CO who issued the visa is different from the one who contacted me earlier. My guess is that the first CO went on vacation leaving my application in a figurative pile on his desk. :confused2:
> 
> If there is one piece of advice I would give myself from 3 months ago, it is not to expect the best when looking at outliers who receive visas within several weeks, even if you submit all documents up-front. :nono: Otherwise there is just too much stress going into what can be a leisurely passive waiting period.
> 
> Below is a copy of my timeline for mobile app users:
> ANZSCO 221111 - 70 points (5 for employment)
> EOI 03-Dec-2015
> Invitation 22-Jan-2016
> Application 22-Jan-2016
> CO assigned 02-Feb-2016
> Call from embassy 09-Feb-2016
> Grant 13-Apr-2016
> IED 14-Sep-2016
> Offshore application. GSM Adelaide. PCCs, meds, and form 80 done in advance. No extra documents were requested.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

I have this strong feeling that tomorrow (14/04/2015) is going to be flooded with grants.

Something tells me that we can expect 7-9 grants easily. 

So for all those of you who are waiting for your grants.. watch out. bombs away!!!!!

Let luck shower on all of you'll...


----------



## wishmegoodluck

shawnchristophervaz said:


> I have this strong feeling that tomorrow (14/04/2015) is going to be flooded with grants.
> 
> Something tells me that we can expect 7-9 grants easily.
> 
> So for all those of you who are waiting for your grants.. watch out. bombs away!!!!!
> 
> Let luck shower on all of you'll...


Thanks Nostradamus


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!:thumb:



wishmegoodluck said:


> Thanks Nostradamus


----------



## Mithung

Ashish_2574 said:


> Can you please tell us why you need to download of statement?
> 
> Should we be uploading this document as well? Or CO asked you to provide this?
> 
> Please suggest.


Sorry Ashish. I posted in the wrong thread. Actually EA asked me to submit PF statement and I am still wondering why.


----------



## realwizard

iloveaustralia said:


> HI everyone, new to forum. I applied for 189 visa as general accountant on 20 feb 2016, lodged all my documents with the application on same date. CO was assigned within a week. He did not ask me for any documents apart from Form 80. Submitted on 1st march. Have not heard anything yet!!! the email from CO says that "Do not reply to this email address". your guidance in this matter is highly appreciated.


I had the same situation with a quick "Assessment Commence" email (no documents requested) and no follow-up thereafter.

The attachment in your CO's email should specify the preferred means of communication. However, you may want to wait until 20 May 2016 before you start bombarding them with reminders 

In fact, I had an email drafted which I was going to send as soon as 3 months since the day of application pass, but as it turns out, there was no need.


----------



## realwizard

Ananths007 said:


> Hi,
> I have processed my EOI through an agent.And there is a difference in DOE for both applications 189 and 190.And she has given an explanation whenever she has to take screenshot she has to to updation.Is it true?Because I suspect she had updated my score points only very late for one of the application.Could some one please clarify it
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------
> EOI--31-jan -2016
> EOI updated --10-Apr-2016


DOE of an EOI only changes when you make an update which leads to a change in points. It does not change if you update other details.


----------



## realwizard

wishmegoodluck said:


> Hello,
> Can someone please confirm if the CO asks for some document and you provide it in the first contact,is it possible that be may come back again asking for new additional document's which he could have requested in the first contact itself?
> 
> Just want to be sure that I won't be asked any new doc now.
> 
> Sent from my IPhone using Tapatalk


There have indeed been cases when a CO came back with a request for additional document(s).


----------



## realwizard

vikaschandra said:


> Wonderful news mate. congratulations. And Happy Birthday. Enjoy your day to the fullest.


Thanks mate! It's good to see you are still hanging out on the forum after you have received your visa. :yo:
Now it's time to get busy looking for a job that would support the lifestyle I envision having in Australia :car:


----------



## spaniant

realwizard said:


> Thanks mate! It's good to see you are still hanging out on the forum after you have received your visa. :yo:
> Now it's time to get busy looking for a job that would support the lifestyle I envision having in Australia :car:


Best of luck real wizard (Y)


----------



## dakshch

shawnchristophervaz said:


> I have this strong feeling that tomorrow (14/04/2015) is going to be flooded with grants.
> 
> Something tells me that we can expect 7-9 grants easily.
> 
> So for all those of you who are waiting for your grants.. watch out. bombs away!!!!!
> 
> Let luck shower on all of you'll...




May your words come true brother


----------



## Abdin

realwizard said:


> I received the best possible birthday gift today  It has been an 82-day emotional roller-coaster, and now the ride is finally over. For some reason the CO who issued the visa is different from the one who contacted me earlier. My guess is that the first CO went on vacation leaving my application in a figurative pile on his desk. :confused2:
> 
> If there is one piece of advice I would give myself from 3 months ago, it is not to expect the best when looking at outliers who receive visas within several weeks, even if you submit all documents up-front. :nono: Otherwise there is just too much stress going into what can be a leisurely passive waiting period.
> 
> Below is a copy of my timeline for mobile app users:
> ANZSCO 221111 - 70 points (5 for employment)
> EOI 03-Dec-2015
> Invitation 22-Jan-2016
> Application 22-Jan-2016
> CO assigned 02-Feb-2016
> Call from embassy 09-Feb-2016
> Grant 13-Apr-2016
> IED 14-Sep-2016
> Offshore application. GSM Adelaide. PCCs, meds, and form 80 done in advance. No extra documents were requested.


Congratulations, best of luck for your future endeavors


----------



## sol79

ravisth7 said:


> Guys....
> 
> I have already lodged my 189 visa and now I'm uploading my documents. Some confusion though. Is the maxm no of docs to be uploaded i.e. 60 for each primary and other dependent applicants separately or it is the maxm no that is available for all the applicants?? For my case, can I upload in total 120 docs for me and my wife??
> 
> Also, do we need to click on update us button time and again once we upload our documents???
> 
> Suggestion required. Thanks in advance


If you're approaching the document limit, you could combine some of them into a multi-page PDF, and mention in the description.


----------



## civil189

shawnchristophervaz said:


> I have this strong feeling that tomorrow (14/04/2015) is going to be flooded with grants.
> 
> Something tells me that we can expect 7-9 grants easily.
> 
> So for all those of you who are waiting for your grants.. watch out. bombs away!!!!!
> 
> Let luck shower on all of you'll...




Agree with you
I expecting mine also


----------



## vikaschandra

realwizard said:


> Thanks mate! It's good to see you are still hanging out on the forum after you have received your visa. :yo:
> Now it's time to get busy looking for a job that would support the lifestyle I envision having in Australia :car:


Best of luck with the Job hunt may you get the desired one. Am still around have got some time before I start working on my move.


----------



## Anubhav2

70 days and waiting.


----------



## belapmehta

Anubhav2 said:


> 70 days and waiting.


Anubhav...I am senior to you... 71 days and waiting...Grrrr...


----------



## theskyisalive

The 189 processing SLA is 90 days since visa logged or 90 days since CO contact?

(I checked http://www.border.gov.au/about/acce...dards/skilled-migration-visa-processing-times but am still confused, was thinking all this while that its from CO contact date, website seems to suggest its from application date)


----------



## sol79

theskyisalive said:


> The 189 processing SLA is 90 days since visa logged or 90 days since CO contact?
> 
> (I checked Skilled migration visa processing times but am still confused, was thinking all this while that its from CO contact date, website seems to suggest its from application date)


Just curious - What additional info did you submit after the medicals and Form 80 (based on your signature)? Thanks.


----------



## theskyisalive

sol79 said:


> Just curious - What additional info did you submit after the medicals and Form 80 (based on your signature)? Thanks.




Form-80,PCC requested by CO on 3/feb, uploaded on 13/feb

I submitted form 1221 for self and spouse and CV of spouse(although not claiming any partner points) in addition to what was requested.


----------



## conjoinme

Any specific format for CV mate?



theskyisalive said:


> Form-80,PCC requested by CO on 3/feb, uploaded on 13/feb
> 
> I submitted form 1221 for self and spouse and CV of spouse(although not claiming any partner points) in addition to what was requested.


----------



## theskyisalive

conjoinme said:


> Any specific format for CV mate?


Nope, just uploaded whatever was available!


----------



## dakshch

belapmehta said:


> Anubhav...I am senior to you... 71 days and waiting...Grrrr...




Super senior here... 129 days. Almost twice


----------



## sol79

conjoinme said:


> Any specific format for CV mate?


Nope. Here's what I used:

Personal details: Name, contact details and nationality.
Career Objectives: Short paragraph (5 lines).
Professional Summary: 8 bullet points outlining my professional skill set and key accomplishments.
Work Exp.
Educational qualifications.

Just make sure that your experience in each company matches what's in your skill assessment reference letters.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

From what i can see, only one grant reported today on EF.

Nothing reported on the tracker as well.. So looks like my predictions were wrong.












sridhar0624 said:


> And yesss its a grant.... finally my wait paid off.. I jus woke up with grant letter from DIBP... thank u every one in the forum who helped me with all my queries... Keeda, vikas, andrea... i'm sry if i forgot anybody name. Good luck to every one who is waiting.
> 
> Skilled - Subclass - 189
> ANZSCO :263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> EOI Received: 23rd Nov 2015(60 Points)
> Visa Applied: 18th Dec 2015
> CO contacted: 6th Jan 2016(Asking for medicals and Form80)
> Medicals Done: 7th Jan 2016
> Request Completed: 8th Jan 2016(submitted Form-80)
> Grant::14/04/2016
> IED: 4th sep 2016


----------



## mommymonster

jairichi said:


> We lodged application on 30th March 2016. All documents except medicals and US PCC are uploaded. Medicals scheduled for 14th April 2016. We were informed it will uploaded in 2 to 3 working days. US PCC was applied on 17th Feb 2016. Expecting a reply by middle of May.


hi. i was trying to apply for VISA earlier today and i noticed that i need to input most of the particulars all over again, as required when i was doing My Health Declaration. 

Is this normal?


----------



## insouciant

Guys I have a question!

If someone gets transferred to subsidiary of the same parent company while job title and duties remain the same, is it necessary to inform CO about this change?


----------



## sol79

mommymonster said:


> hi. i was trying to apply for VISA earlier today and i noticed that i need to input most of the particulars all over again, as required when i was doing My Health Declaration.
> 
> Is this normal?


It's normal. The health declaration gets treated in the system as another application. When you finish your health application and generate the reference letter, you get a HAP ID that links to your application. After that, when you get into your visa application, you'll see your health declarations automatically updated just under the option to upload documents.


----------



## mommymonster

sol79 said:


> It's normal. The health declaration gets treated in the system as another application. When you finish your health application and generate the reference letter, you get a HAP ID that links to your application. After that, when you get into your visa application, you'll see your health declarations automatically updated just under the option to upload documents.


Thank you so much for the assurance!!!


----------



## sol79

insouciant said:


> Guys I have a question!
> 
> If someone gets transferred to subsidiary of the same parent company while job title and duties remain the same, is it necessary to inform CO about this change?


1. Update your Form 80.
2. If your skills assessment took place before the transfer, and you're claiming points "till date" - inform your CO and upload any additional docs like overseas agreement/payslips/etc.


----------



## Arumugamg

Sol79

I need to get UK PCC shall you please advise me how long is processing time and procedures?

Also clarify me how long UK PCC valid for?? I need to get PCC from Kuwait which is valid for only 3 months from issue date


----------



## maddyswtfrnd

Finally I got my grant today. Not sure if it is through because I followed up recently or its a mere coincidence that it got finalised today. But anyhow its time for celebration today.
Thanks to all the members in this forum who have helped ease this long journey for me.
My timelines

Visa : 189 - ICT System and Business Analyst - 261111
EOI : 23.11.2015
Visa Lodged : 18.12.2015
CO contacted : 11.01.2016
Follow up with DIBP : 11.04.2016
Grant: 14.04.2016



- Maddy


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

maddyswtfrnd said:


> Finally I got my grant today. Not sure if it is through because I followed up recently or its a mere coincidence that it got finalised today. But anyhow its time for celebration today.
> Thanks to all the members in this forum who have helped ease this long journey for me.
> My timelines
> 
> Visa : 189 - ICT System and Business Analyst - 261111
> EOI : 23.11.2015
> Visa Lodged : 18.12.2015
> CO contacted : 11.01.2016
> Follow up with DIBP : 11.04.2016
> Grant: 14.04.2016
> 
> 
> 
> - Maddy



Congrats Maddy


----------



## sol79

Arumugamg said:


> Sol79
> 
> I need to get UK PCC shall you please advise me how long is processing time and procedures?
> 
> Also clarify me how long UK PCC valid for?? I need to get PCC from Kuwait which is valid for only 3 months from issue date


You can apply online here. You'll need a photograph and current address proof.

Processing time: Anything from 1 day (priority processing) to 2 weeks (regular processing). Delivery time can be anything between 2 days (international courier) and 2-3 weeks (regular international post). I opted for priority processing and international courier and got it 3 days after applying (in Australia!).

Validity - 1 year from the date of generation.


----------



## chln.murthy

maddyswtfrnd said:


> Finally I got my grant today. Not sure if it is through because I followed up recently or its a mere coincidence that it got finalised today. But anyhow its time for celebration today.
> Thanks to all the members in this forum who have helped ease this long journey for me.
> My timelines
> 
> Visa : 189 - ICT System and Business Analyst - 261111
> EOI : 23.11.2015
> Visa Lodged : 18.12.2015
> CO contacted : 11.01.2016
> Follow up with DIBP : 11.04.2016
> Grant: 14.04.2016
> 
> 
> 
> - Maddy


congratulations maddy.. wish us good luck.. i have contacted CO yesterday and hope to get my grant today or tomorrow


----------



## jairichi

Arumugamg said:


> Sol79
> 
> I need to get UK PCC shall you please advise me how long is processing time and procedures?
> 
> Also clarify me how long UK PCC valid for?? I need to get PCC from Kuwait which is valid for only 3 months from issue date


https://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx
It takes 10 working days by regular processing and 2 working days by priority processing. Validity is a year.


----------



## mommymonster

mommymonster said:


> Thank you so much for the assurance!!!


Health examination

Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months? 

** its a NO for me right, despite being allocated a HAP ID


----------



## jairichi

mommymonster said:


> Health examination
> 
> Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?
> 
> ** its a NO for me right, despite being allocated a HAP ID


That is correct.


----------



## mommymonster

sol79 said:


> It's normal. The health declaration gets treated in the system as another application. When you finish your health application and generate the reference letter, you get a HAP ID that links to your application. After that, when you get into your visa application, you'll see your health declarations automatically updated just under the option to upload documents.



Health examination

Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months? 

** its a NO for me right, despite being allocated a HAP ID


----------



## jairichi

mommymonster said:


> Health examination
> 
> Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?
> 
> ** its a NO for me right, despite being allocated a HAP ID


Yes, that is correct.


----------



## kapoor.neha

Congrats Maddy..


----------



## DT2702

maddyswtfrnd said:


> Finally I got my grant today. Not sure if it is through because I followed up recently or its a mere coincidence that it got finalised today. But anyhow its time for celebration today.
> Thanks to all the members in this forum who have helped ease this long journey for me.
> My timelines
> 
> Visa : 189 - ICT System and Business Analyst - 261111
> EOI : 23.11.2015
> Visa Lodged : 18.12.2015
> CO contacted : 11.01.2016
> Follow up with DIBP : 11.04.2016
> Grant: 14.04.2016
> 
> 
> 
> - Maddy


Congrats Maddy ! Did you call them or dropped them an email? 

Regards,
DT2702


----------



## insouciant

insouciant said:


> Guys I have a question!
> 
> If someone gets transferred to subsidiary of the same parent company while job title and duties remain the same, is it necessary to inform CO about this change?


Any more suggestions plz?:confused2::confused2:


----------



## maddyswtfrnd

chln.murthy said:


> congratulations maddy.. wish us good luck.. i have contacted CO yesterday and hope to get my grant today or tomorrow




Thanks and all the best to u


----------



## maddyswtfrnd

DT2702 said:


> Congrats Maddy ! Did you call them or dropped them an email?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> DT2702




Thanks .
I had dropped them 2 mails for which i did not receive any response..1st mail around 20th March n 2nd mail around 31st march...finally called them on 11th april and got the grant today


----------



## Bushra Zahra

I just cant believe it I am writing it down..... Just received a call from my agent that we received the golden email..... thanx a lot all for help and my best wishes to all the people hanging there just stay strong it is on its way.... here is my time line


May 2015: IELTS 8 band
08/08/2015: EA Assessment Applied
09/11/2015: Positive EA Assessment
22/12/2015: EOI Applied
22/01/2016: Invitation to Apply Received
10/02/2016: 189 Visa Applied
23/02/2016: CO Contact Requested for Form 80, PCC and Med (me, hubby and kid)
16/03/2016: Request Completed
14/04/2016: Grant Received


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats.. Amazing.

Second grant on the Forum today..



maddyswtfrnd said:


> Finally I got my grant today. Not sure if it is through because I followed up recently or its a mere coincidence that it got finalised today. But anyhow its time for celebration today.
> Thanks to all the members in this forum who have helped ease this long journey for me.
> My timelines
> 
> Visa : 189 - ICT System and Business Analyst - 261111
> EOI : 23.11.2015
> Visa Lodged : 18.12.2015
> CO contacted : 11.01.2016
> Follow up with DIBP : 11.04.2016
> Grant: 14.04.2016
> 
> 
> 
> - Maddy


----------



## mommymonster

jairichi said:


> Yes, that is correct.


How about 'Date to' is a required field under employment history? If currently still employed by company, how is it then?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Zahra..

So Third Grant on the Forum Today..

Happy...  

Do invite us of you are hosting a party...!! 
What is the occupation Code you applied for?



Bushra Zahra said:


> I just cant believe it I am writing it down..... Just received a call from my agent that we received the golden email..... thanx a lot all for help and my best wishes to all the people hanging there just stay strong it is on its way.... here is my time line
> 
> 
> May 2015: IELTS 8 band
> 08/08/2015: EA Assessment Applied
> 09/11/2015: Positive EA Assessment
> 22/12/2015: EOI Applied
> 22/01/2016: Invitation to Apply Received
> 10/02/2016: 189 Visa Applied
> 23/02/2016: CO Contact Requested for Form 80, PCC and Med (me, hubby and kid)
> 16/03/2016: Request Completed
> 14/04/2016: Grant Received


----------



## theskyisalive

Bushra Zahra said:


> I just cant believe it I am writing it down..... Just received a call from my agent that we received the golden email..... thanx a lot all for help and my best wishes to all the people hanging there just stay strong it is on its way.... here is my time line
> 
> 
> May 2015: IELTS 8 band
> 08/08/2015: EA Assessment Applied
> 09/11/2015: Positive EA Assessment
> 22/12/2015: EOI Applied
> 22/01/2016: Invitation to Apply Received
> 10/02/2016: 189 Visa Applied
> 23/02/2016: CO Contact Requested for Form 80, PCC and Med (me, hubby and kid)
> 16/03/2016: Request Completed
> 14/04/2016: Grant Received


Congrats!


----------



## jairichi

mommymonster said:


> How about 'Date to' is a required field under employment history? If currently still employed by company, how is it then?


Enter it as 'Current"


----------



## civil189

belapmehta said:


> Anubhav...I am senior to you... 71 days and waiting...Grrrr...




75 days and waiting


----------



## Attique

DT2702 said:


> Congrats Maddy ! Did you call them or dropped them an email?
> 
> Regards,
> DT2702


Congrats

Was it GSM Brisbane?


----------



## kapoor.neha

Bushra Zahra said:


> I just cant believe it I am writing it down..... Just received a call from my agent that we received the golden email..... thanx a lot all for help and my best wishes to all the people hanging there just stay strong it is on its way.... here is my time line
> 
> 
> May 2015: IELTS 8 band
> 08/08/2015: EA Assessment Applied
> 09/11/2015: Positive EA Assessment
> 22/12/2015: EOI Applied
> 22/01/2016: Invitation to Apply Received
> 10/02/2016: 189 Visa Applied
> 23/02/2016: CO Contact Requested for Form 80, PCC and Med (me, hubby and kid)
> 16/03/2016: Request Completed
> 14/04/2016: Grant Received


Congrats Bushra


----------



## MNQ

62 days and still boxing


----------



## maddyswtfrnd

Attique said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> Was it GSM Brisbane?




Thanks 
Yes its GSM Brisbane


----------



## theskyisalive

...only 3 grants today?..hmmm...yesterday was probably better! :confused2:


----------



## qliz

This is very inspiring ! Good news , Congrats !!!



Bushra Zahra said:


> I just cant believe it I am writing it down..... Just received a call from my agent that we received the golden email..... thanx a lot all for help and my best wishes to all the people hanging there just stay strong it is on its way.... here is my time line
> 
> 
> May 2015: IELTS 8 band
> 08/08/2015: EA Assessment Applied
> 09/11/2015: Positive EA Assessment
> 22/12/2015: EOI Applied
> 22/01/2016: Invitation to Apply Received
> 10/02/2016: 189 Visa Applied
> 23/02/2016: CO Contact Requested for Form 80, PCC and Med (me, hubby and kid)
> 16/03/2016: Request Completed
> 14/04/2016: Grant Received


----------



## sol79

Application or doc submission date.


----------



## Bushra Zahra

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Congrats Zahra..
> 
> So Third Grant on the Forum Today..
> 
> Happy...
> 
> Do invite us of you are hosting a party...!!
> What is the occupation Code you applied for?


Awwww that is so sweet of you..... Oh I am going to be bank corrupt with the parties before going there My code is 263312 Telecom Network Engineer


----------



## puneetajrawat

Hi, I am new to forum, How do you people add timeline in your signature


----------



## Aakash2012

maddyswtfrnd said:


> Thanks .
> I had dropped them 2 mails for which i did not receive any response..1st mail around 20th March n 2nd mail around 31st march...finally called them on 11th april and got the grant today


Mady ...

Please share the phone number.


----------



## vikaschandra

maddyswtfrnd said:


> Finally I got my grant today. Not sure if it is through because I followed up recently or its a mere coincidence that it got finalised today. But anyhow its time for celebration today.
> Thanks to all the members in this forum who have helped ease this long journey for me.
> My timelines
> 
> Visa : 189 - ICT System and Business Analyst - 261111
> EOI : 23.11.2015
> Visa Lodged : 18.12.2015
> CO contacted : 11.01.2016
> Follow up with DIBP : 11.04.2016
> Grant: 14.04.2016
> 
> 
> 
> - Maddy


Congratulations Maddy


----------



## realwizard

puneetajrawat said:


> Hi, I am new to forum, How do you people add timeline in your signature


You need to have made a certain amount of posts, 5 I think.


----------



## jschopra

We have the exact same date of uploading the documents requested by the CO.
Hoping for my grant soon too.

Congratulations to you. Get packing
What's your IED?


----------



## jschopra

Bushra Zahra said:


> I just cant believe it I am writing it down..... Just received a call from my agent that we received the golden email..... thanx a lot all for help and my best wishes to all the people hanging there just stay strong it is on its way.... here is my time line
> 
> 
> May 2015: IELTS 8 band
> 08/08/2015: EA Assessment Applied
> 09/11/2015: Positive EA Assessment
> 22/12/2015: EOI Applied
> 22/01/2016: Invitation to Apply Received
> 10/02/2016: 189 Visa Applied
> 23/02/2016: CO Contact Requested for Form 80, PCC and Med (me, hubby and kid)
> 16/03/2016: Request Completed
> 14/04/2016: Grant Received



We have the exact same date of uploading the documents requested by the CO.
Hoping for my grant soon too.

Congratulations to you. Get packing
What's your IED?


----------



## Alhad

Arumugamg said:


> Sol79
> 
> I need to get UK PCC shall you please advise me how long is processing time and procedures?
> 
> Also clarify me how long UK PCC valid for?? I need to get PCC from Kuwait which is valid for only 3 months from issue date


Hi,

I had initially applied for 'free service (no tracking)' which is standard airmail post for delivery but that never arrived. Then I got an extra copy couriered which costs a lot more (55 pounds including fees and all). Go for the registered post service (9 pounds) and you can track it as well. If you are short of time, go for courier straight away. It will be delivered within 5 days.

Cheers,
A


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Too many offshories here. Any luck for those unlucky 65 pointer students?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Bushra Zahra said:


> I just cant believe it I am writing it down..... Just received a call from my agent that we received the golden email..... thanx a lot all for help and my best wishes to all the people hanging there just stay strong it is on its way.... here is my time line
> 
> 
> May 2015: IELTS 8 band
> 08/08/2015: EA Assessment Applied
> 09/11/2015: Positive EA Assessment
> 22/12/2015: EOI Applied
> 22/01/2016: Invitation to Apply Received
> 10/02/2016: 189 Visa Applied
> 23/02/2016: CO Contact Requested for Form 80, PCC and Med (me, hubby and kid)
> 16/03/2016: Request Completed
> 14/04/2016: Grant Received


Congratulations Bushra. Best Wishes with your future endeavors.


----------



## AA007

Bushra Zahra said:


> I just cant believe it I am writing it down..... Just received a call from my agent that we received the golden email..... thanx a lot all for help and my best wishes to all the people hanging there just stay strong it is on its way....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my time line
> 
> 
> May 2015: IELTS 8 band
> 08/08/2015: EA Assessment Applied
> 09/11/2015: Positive EA Assessment
> 22/12/2015: EOI Applied
> 22/01/2016: Invitation to Apply Received
> 10/02/2016: 189 Visa Applied
> 23/02/2016: CO Contact Requested for Form 80, PCC and Med (me, hubby and kid)
> 16/03/2016: Request Completed
> 14/04/2016: Grant Received


CongratZ :+1:


----------



## Rishistrider

Congratulations n jubilations are in order, Bushra.. You earned it.. Just two weeks behind you, lodgement date wise.. Hoping to get my golden mail too.. Neways, do keep in touch n best wishes for Australia n future down under..


----------



## 1400ashi

realwizard said:


> I had the same situation with a quick "Assessment Commence" email (no documents requested) and no follow-up thereafter.
> 
> The attachment in your CO's email should specify the preferred means of communication. However, you may want to wait until 20 May 2016 before you start bombarding them with reminders
> 
> In fact, I had an email drafted which I was going to send as soon as 3 months since the day of application pass, but as it turns out, there was no need.


congrats


----------



## 1400ashi

maddyswtfrnd said:


> Finally I got my grant today. Not sure if it is through because I followed up recently or its a mere coincidence that it got finalised today. But anyhow its time for celebration today.
> Thanks to all the members in this forum who have helped ease this long journey for me.
> My timelines
> 
> Visa : 189 - ICT System and Business Analyst - 261111
> EOI : 23.11.2015
> Visa Lodged : 18.12.2015
> CO contacted : 11.01.2016
> Follow up with DIBP : 11.04.2016
> Grant: 14.04.2016
> 
> 
> 
> - Maddy


congrats  maddy


----------



## 1400ashi

Bushra Zahra said:


> I just cant believe it I am writing it down..... Just received a call from my agent that we received the golden email..... thanx a lot all for help and my best wishes to all the people hanging there just stay strong it is on its way.... here is my time line
> 
> 
> May 2015: IELTS 8 band
> 08/08/2015: EA Assessment Applied
> 09/11/2015: Positive EA Assessment
> 22/12/2015: EOI Applied
> 22/01/2016: Invitation to Apply Received
> 10/02/2016: 189 Visa Applied
> 23/02/2016: CO Contact Requested for Form 80, PCC and Med (me, hubby and kid)
> 16/03/2016: Request Completed
> 14/04/2016: Grant Received


congrats


----------



## rcintra

Hi guys,

I was contacted by my CO today. He requested further proof of my relationship with my wife. I have already sent them my marriage certificate...

We're together (as boyfriend and girlfriend) since november, 2013. In March, 2015 we got engaged and then we got married on February, 2016. I believe they requested it because we have little time of marriage. They sent us a list of things which we should use to prove it.

_"*Request Detail*
Evidence of your relationship with your spouse
The decision maker must be satisfied that you and your spouse:
● are validly married under Australian law;
● have a mutual commitment to a shared life as husband and wife to the exclusion of all
others;
● have a relationship that is genuine and continuing; and
● live together; or do not live separately and apart on a permanent basis.

To assist in deciding your application the decision maker may have regard to any of the
circumstances of your relationship with your spouse including: the financial aspects of the
relationship, the nature of the household, the social aspects of the relationship and the
nature of your commitment to each other.

Please provide evidence of any of the following aspects of your relationship:

The financial aspects of your relationship. This may include:
● any joint ownership of real estate or other major assets;
● any joint liabilities;
● the extent of any pooling of financial resources, especially in relation to major financial
commitments;
● whether you or your spouse owe any legal obligation in respect of the other;
● the basis of any sharing of day-to-day household expenses.

The nature of your household. This may include:
● any joint responsibility for care and support of children, if any;
● your living arrangements;
● any sharing of responsibility for housework.

The social aspects of your relationship. This may include:
● whether you and your spouse represent yourselves to other people as being married to
each other;
● statements from family and friends about the nature of your relationship;
● any basis on which you and your spouse plan and undertake joint social activities.

The nature of your commitment to each other. This may include:
● the duration of your relationship;
● the length of time you and your spouse have lived together;
● the degree of companionship and emotional support that you draw from each other;
● whether you and your spouse see the relationship as a long-term one."_

Can anyone tell me how many of these documents we need to send? I'm ready to send them the certificate of joint ownership of our real state (the colour scan and the translation). 

My migration agent said a joint bank account would be a good proof of our relationship as well, but, in my opinion, creating a joint account now would seem fake.

Do you guys think that we should take statements of our relationship from our friends and family? How should I present that information? 

How can I prove them the nature of our relationship as stated above in their letter?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Vikram76

*VISA Grant Today*

Hi Fellows,

I have been following this thread since inception, had been a silent observer. 

I got my grant today after waiting for 177 days.

Below are my timelines in nutshell

Visa : 189 - ICT System and Business Analyst - 261111
Visa Lodged (70 points) : 20.10.2015
CO contacted : 24.11.2015
Job Verification : 09.02.2016
Grant: 14.04.2016 
IED - 13 Nov 2016

My best wishes to all who are waiting for the Grant. 


Would like to THANK YOU all, you have been a secret support for me all this while.


----------



## theskyisalive

Vikram76 said:


> Hi Fellows,
> 
> I have been following this thread since inception, had been a silent observer.
> 
> I got my grant today after waiting for 177 days.
> 
> Below are my timelines in nutshell
> 
> Visa : 189 - ICT System and Business Analyst - 261111
> Visa Lodged (70 points) : 20.10.2015
> CO contacted : 24.11.2015
> Job Verification : 09.02.2016
> Grant: 14.04.2016
> IED - 13 Nov 2016
> 
> My best wishes to all who are waiting for the Grant.
> 
> 
> Would like to THANK YOU all, you have been a secret support for me all this while.


Congrats Vikram! Good to see backlogs getting cleared


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Vikram,

Awesome news.. So 4th Grant today..

All the best..




Vikram76 said:


> Hi Fellows,
> 
> I have been following this thread since inception, had been a silent observer.
> 
> I got my grant today after waiting for 177 days.
> 
> Below are my timelines in nutshell
> 
> Visa : 189 - ICT System and Business Analyst - 261111
> Visa Lodged (70 points) : 20.10.2015
> CO contacted : 24.11.2015
> Job Verification : 09.02.2016
> Grant: 14.04.2016
> IED - 13 Nov 2016
> 
> My best wishes to all who are waiting for the Grant.
> 
> 
> Would like to THANK YOU all, you have been a secret support for me all this while.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

Vikram76 said:


> Hi Fellows,
> 
> I have been following this thread since inception, had been a silent observer.
> 
> I got my grant today after waiting for 177 days.
> 
> Below are my timelines in nutshell
> 
> Visa : 189 - ICT System and Business Analyst - 261111
> Visa Lodged (70 points) : 20.10.2015
> CO contacted : 24.11.2015
> Job Verification : 09.02.2016
> Grant: 14.04.2016
> IED - 13 Nov 2016
> 
> My best wishes to all who are waiting for the Grant.
> 
> 
> Would like to THANK YOU all, you have been a secret support for me all this while.



Congratulations Vikram.... Enjoy the success... 

70 points and 177 days... it unfair man... However, appreciate your patience. How did you survive these many days. I would like to know.


----------



## vikaschandra

Vikram76 said:


> Hi Fellows,
> 
> I have been following this thread since inception, had been a silent observer.
> 
> I got my grant today after waiting for 177 days.
> 
> Below are my timelines in nutshell
> 
> Visa : 189 - ICT System and Business Analyst - 261111
> Visa Lodged (70 points) : 20.10.2015
> CO contacted : 24.11.2015
> Job Verification : 09.02.2016
> Grant: 14.04.2016
> IED - 13 Nov 2016
> 
> My best wishes to all who are waiting for the Grant.
> 
> 
> Would like to THANK YOU all, you have been a secret support for me all this while.



Good to see a fellow Business Analyst get the grant. Congratulations.


----------



## Rishistrider

Congrats vikram for your well deserved grant.. Must applaud you and your commendable patience.. Best wishes..


----------



## sol79

Congratulations to all who received their grants.

I'll see you on the other side


----------



## ausilover

After seeing all the recent posts, I think people under code 263111- Computer network & system engineer have to wait longest to get grant compared to other occupations.
What you guys think, as we are moving near the end of this financial year, will they clear us before june-july?
My code is 263111- Computer network & system engineer.
I have applied my visa on 8/03/2016 & provided all necessary documents asked by CO on 07/04/2016.


----------



## realwizard

rcintra said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was contacted by my CO today. He requested further proof of my relationship with my wife. I have already sent them my marriage certificate...
> 
> We're together (as boyfriend and girlfriend) since november, 2013. In March, 2015 we got engaged and then we got married on February, 2016. I believe they requested it because we have little time of marriage. They sent us a list of things which we should use to prove it.
> 
> _"*Request Detail*
> Evidence of your relationship with your spouse
> The decision maker must be satisfied that you and your spouse:
> ● are validly married under Australian law;
> ● have a mutual commitment to a shared life as husband and wife to the exclusion of all
> others;
> ● have a relationship that is genuine and continuing; and
> ● live together; or do not live separately and apart on a permanent basis.
> 
> To assist in deciding your application the decision maker may have regard to any of the
> circumstances of your relationship with your spouse including: the financial aspects of the
> relationship, the nature of the household, the social aspects of the relationship and the
> nature of your commitment to each other.
> 
> Please provide evidence of any of the following aspects of your relationship:
> 
> The financial aspects of your relationship. This may include:
> ● any joint ownership of real estate or other major assets;
> ● any joint liabilities;
> ● the extent of any pooling of financial resources, especially in relation to major financial
> commitments;
> ● whether you or your spouse owe any legal obligation in respect of the other;
> ● the basis of any sharing of day-to-day household expenses.
> 
> The nature of your household. This may include:
> ● any joint responsibility for care and support of children, if any;
> ● your living arrangements;
> ● any sharing of responsibility for housework.
> 
> The social aspects of your relationship. This may include:
> ● whether you and your spouse represent yourselves to other people as being married to
> each other;
> ● statements from family and friends about the nature of your relationship;
> ● any basis on which you and your spouse plan and undertake joint social activities.
> 
> The nature of your commitment to each other. This may include:
> ● the duration of your relationship;
> ● the length of time you and your spouse have lived together;
> ● the degree of companionship and emotional support that you draw from each other;
> ● whether you and your spouse see the relationship as a long-term one."_
> 
> Can anyone tell me how many of these documents we need to send? I'm ready to send them the certificate of joint ownership of our real state (the colour scan and the translation).
> 
> My migration agent said a joint bank account would be a good proof of our relationship as well, but, in my opinion, creating a joint account now would seem fake.
> 
> Do you guys think that we should take statements of our relationship from our friends and family? How should I present that information?
> 
> How can I prove them the nature of our relationship as stated above in their letter?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


I think opening the account now won't help. You need to show that your relationship has existed for as long as it has.
Some of the things you could do:
- print out your separate bank statements and annotate expenses which you paid for each other
- make screenshots from Facebook of you together, especially where people comment on them and recognise that you are/were in a relationship; any emails/letters/postcards from friends and family that were addressed to both of you
- download your message history from Skype/Whatsapp/Facebook
- if you have travelled together, then provide tickets for the same flights/trains
- rental agreements where both of you signed as tenants
- any hard copy correspondence (e.g. bank statements, bills) which you received at the same address

You could also write a joint letter explaining how you live together, how you share expenses, how you fell in love and married afterwards. Basically, that would tell your story. Sign it (both of you) and upload.

Basically, provide as much evidence as you can going as far back as you can, and you should be ok.


----------



## Bushra Zahra

jschopra said:


> We have the exact same date of uploading the documents requested by the CO.
> Hoping for my grant soon too.
> 
> Congratulations to you. Get packing
> What's your IED?


thanks and I wish you best of luck 
mine is 18/02/2017


----------



## Bushra Zahra

thank you all for wishes.... and congrats to all the lucky one's today..... and lodz of prayers for all for you I hope you all get the golden email soon. I know the wait is crushing it is like a curse..... And hope this new journey brings joy to all of us..... I am dancing and screaming....


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

Bushra Zahra said:


> I just cant believe it I am writing it down..... Just received a call from my agent that we received the golden email..... thanx a lot all for help and my best wishes to all the people hanging there just stay strong it is on its way.... here is my time line
> 
> May 2015: IELTS 8 band
> 08/08/2015: EA Assessment Applied
> 09/11/2015: Positive EA Assessment
> 22/12/2015: EOI Applied
> 22/01/2016: Invitation to Apply Received
> 10/02/2016: 189 Visa Applied
> 23/02/2016: CO Contact Requested for Form 80, PCC and Med (me, hubby and kid)
> 16/03/2016: Request Completed
> 14/04/2016: Grant Received


Congratulations


----------



## albena.d84

ausilover said:


> After seeing all the recent posts, I think people under code 263111- Computer network & system engineer have to wait longest to get grant compared to other occupations.
> What you guys think, as we are moving near the end of this financial year, will they clear us before june-july?
> My code is 263111- Computer network & system engineer.
> I have applied my visa on 8/03/2016 & provided all necessary documents asked by CO on 07/04/2016.


That's not true...
I received Grant on 31.03.2016, lodged visa on 06.02.
As far as I know the occupation there isn't any role

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## albena.d84

rcintra said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was contacted by my CO today. He requested further proof of my relationship with my wife. I have already sent them my marriage certificate...
> 
> We're together (as boyfriend and girlfriend) since november, 2013. In March, 2015 we got engaged and then we got married on February, 2016. I believe they requested it because we have little time of marriage. They sent us a list of things which we should use to prove it.
> 
> _"*Request Detail*
> Evidence of your relationship with your spouse
> The decision maker must be satisfied that you and your spouse:
> ● are validly married under Australian law;
> ● have a mutual commitment to a shared life as husband and wife to the exclusion of all
> others;
> ● have a relationship that is genuine and continuing; and
> ● live together; or do not live separately and apart on a permanent basis.
> 
> To assist in deciding your application the decision maker may have regard to any of the
> circumstances of your relationship with your spouse including: the financial aspects of the
> relationship, the nature of the household, the social aspects of the relationship and the
> nature of your commitment to each other.
> 
> Please provide evidence of any of the following aspects of your relationship:
> 
> The financial aspects of your relationship. This may include:
> ● any joint ownership of real estate or other major assets;
> ● any joint liabilities;
> ● the extent of any pooling of financial resources, especially in relation to major financial
> commitments;
> ● whether you or your spouse owe any legal obligation in respect of the other;
> ● the basis of any sharing of day-to-day household expenses.
> 
> The nature of your household. This may include:
> ● any joint responsibility for care and support of children, if any;
> ● your living arrangements;
> ● any sharing of responsibility for housework.
> 
> The social aspects of your relationship. This may include:
> ● whether you and your spouse represent yourselves to other people as being married to
> each other;
> ● statements from family and friends about the nature of your relationship;
> ● any basis on which you and your spouse plan and undertake joint social activities.
> 
> The nature of your commitment to each other. This may include:
> ● the duration of your relationship;
> ● the length of time you and your spouse have lived together;
> ● the degree of companionship and emotional support that you draw from each other;
> ● whether you and your spouse see the relationship as a long-term one."_
> 
> Can anyone tell me how many of these documents we need to send? I'm ready to send them the certificate of joint ownership of our real state (the colour scan and the translation).
> 
> My migration agent said a joint bank account would be a good proof of our relationship as well, but, in my opinion, creating a joint account now would seem fake.
> 
> Do you guys think that we should take statements of our relationship from our friends and family? How should I present that information?
> 
> How can I prove them the nature of our relationship as stated above in their letter?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


I also had to prove our relationship though we have a child, but...
I uploaded:
1. Certificates of same addresses
2. Insurance with linked names (ours+child)
3. Statement by childcare centre, that prove we are both parents of her and take care together.
4. Two colleges (the first one was with photos from events where we attended together; the second one was family photos)
I didn't send bank statement, because I'd decided to send it if they asked for more evidences.
I hope this help you  

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravisth7

Lodged my visa application yesterday. Almost all documents uploaded including PCC, Form 80 & 1221 (me & my spouse). Medicals done, results will be out by 16th April. When shall I get a response from a CO guys??

Also, once my medical reports are out, do I need to do anything for uploading my reports or it will be directly linked on my immiaccount from my medical panel?? 

Now, I need to play "Waiting Saga" game for few months I guess 
Congrats to all the PR holders and Best of Luck to all going to be PR holders 

Thank You.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

ravisth7 said:


> Lodged my visa application yesterday. Almost all documents uploaded including PCC, Form 80 & 1221 (me & my spouse). Medicals done, results will be out by 16th April. When shall I get a response from a CO guys??
> 
> Also, once my medical reports are out, do I need to do anything for uploading my reports or it will be directly linked on my immiaccount from my medical panel??
> 
> Now, I need to play "Waiting Saga" game for few months I guess
> Congrats to all the PR holders and Best of Luck to all going to be PR holders
> 
> Thank You.


If CO feel they need some more documents then only they will contact you. Else you just play the Waiting Saga by biting your nails... Wait is a curse... Well you many lucky like some of us who got the Visa with in a month. 

Just the waiting time..


----------



## rd85164

ausilover said:


> After seeing all the recent posts, I think people under code 263111- Computer network & system engineer have to wait longest to get grant compared to other occupations.
> What you guys think, as we are moving near the end of this financial year, will they clear us before june-july?
> My code is 263111- Computer network & system engineer.
> I have applied my visa on 8/03/2016 & provided all necessary documents asked by CO on 07/04/2016.


Timeline pls?
189 CAP is almost reaching.
however CAP is not applicable on 190/489 visas.

Cheers,
Rahul


----------



## DT2702

rd85164 said:


> Timeline pls?
> 189 CAP is almost reaching.
> however CAP is not applicable on 190/489 visas.
> 
> Cheers,
> Rahul


Is there a cap for 189? I thought they don't have any cap. Can you track how many more remaining? 

Regards 
DT2702

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAJO

*Waiting for grant April 2016*

Hi friends,

Following are my timelines - 

EOI Approval - 21 Jan 2016
Visa Applied - 20 Feb 2016
CO assigned - 8 Mar 2016 (asking for PCC, Medicals)
Docs Submitted - 22 Mar 2016
Awaiting Grant - :fingerscrossed:
((GSM Adelaide))


Do you have any idea on how much more time to WAIT ... its testing patience ...


----------



## Ashish_2574

jairichi said:


> https://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx
> It takes 10 working days by regular processing and 2 working days by priority processing. Validity is a year.


I don't think validity is one year. If you read Acro FAQs , it's clearly mentioned it's valid only for date it as issues. 

Also standard airmail international courier SLA is 20 working days. My PCC didn't reach even after waiting for 2.5weeks so I have requested for enhanced delivery now. Enhanced delivery gives tracking number atleast to track.


----------



## Ashish_2574

Vikram76 said:


> Hi Fellows,
> 
> I have been following this thread since inception, had been a silent observer.
> 
> I got my grant today after waiting for 177 days.
> 
> Below are my timelines in nutshell
> 
> Visa : 189 - ICT System and Business Analyst - 261111
> Visa Lodged (70 points) : 20.10.2015
> CO contacted : 24.11.2015
> Job Verification : 09.02.2016
> Grant: 14.04.2016
> IED - 13 Nov 2016
> 
> My best wishes to all who are waiting for the Grant.
> 
> Would like to THANK YOU all, you have been a secret support for me all this while.


Congrats Vikram. This is really inspiring!!


----------



## ibm.wazzy

rd85164 said:


> Timeline pls?
> 189 CAP is almost reaching.
> however CAP is not applicable on 190/489 visas.
> 
> Cheers,
> Rahul


IF i am not wrong CAP is considered while inviting but not for the main application process. Based on the Cap availability they invite the applicants.


----------



## DT2702

ibm.wazzy said:


> IF i am not wrong CAP is considered while inviting but not for the main application process. Based on the Cap availability they invite the applicants.


Exactly ibm.Wazzy....that's what I had read too. 

Unless....I have missed any details. 

Regards
DT2702

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## rd85164

DT2702 said:


> Is there a cap for 189? I thought they don't have any cap. Can you track how many more remaining?
> 
> Regards
> DT2702
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Below are CAP limits:
Code Ceiling Results to date
2631	1986	1709
2611	1536	1410
2613	5364​	4848

For better info, Please check the below link:

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

Cheers,
Rahul


----------



## rd85164

You are right friends. CAP is there for invitation purpose only.


----------



## ramani127

SAJO said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Following are my timelines -
> 
> EOI Approval - 21 Jan 2016
> Visa Applied - 20 Feb 2016
> CO assigned - 8 Mar 2016 (asking for PCC, Medicals)
> Docs Submitted - 22 Mar 2016
> Awaiting Grant - :fingerscrossed:
> ((GSM Adelaide))
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea on how much more time to WAIT ... its testing patience ...


I lodged visa on 27th January 2016 and uploaded requested docs by CO on 15th february.
I am still waiting.


----------



## DT2702

rd85164 said:


> You are right friends. CAP is there for invitation purpose only.


Glad we got that sorted.....phewww  

Good luck with the grant. 

Regards
DT2702

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## christo4mail

*March 17*

Hi all,
I lodged my application on 17 march 2016 and waiting for CO allocation, Any one here who got CO contact with visa lodge date after March 15??


----------



## insouciant

got my grant today.... yayyyy :second::second:lane:lane:


----------



## christo4mail

Medical reports will be directly linked to your immi account by medical team... Only if there is some issues with medical reports, medical team will contact you..


----------



## christo4mail

Congratzzzzzzzzzzz.........................


----------



## jairichi

rcintra said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was contacted by my CO today. He requested further proof of my relationship with my wife. I have already sent them my marriage certificate...
> 
> We're together (as boyfriend and girlfriend) since november, 2013. In March, 2015 we got engaged and then we got married on February, 2016. I believe they requested it because we have little time of marriage. They sent us a list of things which we should use to prove it.
> 
> _"*Request Detail*
> Evidence of your relationship with your spouse
> The decision maker must be satisfied that you and your spouse:
> ● are validly married under Australian law;
> ● have a mutual commitment to a shared life as husband and wife to the exclusion of all
> others;
> ● have a relationship that is genuine and continuing; and
> ● live together; or do not live separately and apart on a permanent basis.
> 
> To assist in deciding your application the decision maker may have regard to any of the
> circumstances of your relationship with your spouse including: the financial aspects of the
> relationship, the nature of the household, the social aspects of the relationship and the
> nature of your commitment to each other.
> 
> Please provide evidence of any of the following aspects of your relationship:
> 
> The financial aspects of your relationship. This may include:
> ● any joint ownership of real estate or other major assets;
> ● any joint liabilities;
> ● the extent of any pooling of financial resources, especially in relation to major financial
> commitments;
> ● whether you or your spouse owe any legal obligation in respect of the other;
> ● the basis of any sharing of day-to-day household expenses.
> 
> The nature of your household. This may include:
> ● any joint responsibility for care and support of children, if any;
> ● your living arrangements;
> ● any sharing of responsibility for housework.
> 
> The social aspects of your relationship. This may include:
> ● whether you and your spouse represent yourselves to other people as being married to
> each other;
> ● statements from family and friends about the nature of your relationship;
> ● any basis on which you and your spouse plan and undertake joint social activities.
> 
> The nature of your commitment to each other. This may include:
> ● the duration of your relationship;
> ● the length of time you and your spouse have lived together;
> ● the degree of companionship and emotional support that you draw from each other;
> ● whether you and your spouse see the relationship as a long-term one."_
> 
> Can anyone tell me how many of these documents we need to send? I'm ready to send them the certificate of joint ownership of our real state (the colour scan and the translation).
> 
> My migration agent said a joint bank account would be a good proof of our relationship as well, but, in my opinion, creating a joint account now would seem fake.
> 
> Do you guys think that we should take statements of our relationship from our friends and family? How should I present that information?
> 
> How can I prove them the nature of our relationship as stated above in their letter?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Send them as many supporting documents as possible. I agree with you that creating a new joint account now will not go well with DIBP. 
Send them a scanned copy of your wedding invitation, marriage pics.
I do not know whether a notary affidavit might be of any help.


----------



## jairichi

Ashish_2574 said:


> I don't think validity is one year. If you read Acro FAQs , it's clearly mentioned it's valid only for date it as issues.
> 
> Also standard airmail international courier SLA is 20 working days. My PCC didn't reach even after waiting for 2.5weeks so I have requested for enhanced delivery now. Enhanced delivery gives tracking number atleast to track.


DIBP considers its validity for a year. I mentioned their processing time and not time for post or courier to reach the applicant. I applied on 4th April 2016 and got it today (14th April 2016) as I am residing in UK.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

insouciant said:


> got my grant today.... yayyyy :second::second:lane:lane:


Congratulations you are the Fifth for today... You are the extra one compared to yesterday....


----------



## ramani127

Suraj sah said:


> Hey...guys..I have one query.
> I have my btech in electronics and communications (4 years) and have a total of 2 years work experience in an IT company.
> Can I get my skills positively assessed by Engineers Australia as a Engineering technologist?seniors please suggest.
> A MARA agent told me that I can do so..and he'll charge me 80 k INR fees to help me getting subclass 189/190 visa.should I go for it or not?


Hi,

Normally these Assessing authorities deduct 2 years of experience. I won't suggest you to apply so soon. Your experience should be atleast 5 years as for points you need to have atleast 3 years experience which is recognised by the assesssing authority


----------



## mommymonster

Alrighty, successfully lodged my Visa yesterday. Thanks so much @jai for your 'livehelp' service!

Damage for our family of four: AUD 7200 (not inclusive of credit card surcharge) Hopefully, this will bring us one step closer to materialising our migration dream! 

Medicals will be done on 18/4. Next is PCC. Can I check that only one application is required for myself as the primary applicant (with the rest of my dependents included in the form)? Or will my spouse be required to fill up a separate form? Do we need separate certificates or just 1 for the entire application?


----------



## vikaschandra

insouciant said:


> got my grant today.... yayyyy :second::second:lane:lane:


Congratulations


----------



## swaroop26

Guys,

It's been 110 days since I Lodge visa..
Still waiting ..
Is there something that I can do about it?
Will calling CO changes anything?
Suggestions??

Thanks..


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats buddy..

5th Grant Today (14/4)

All the best. Get packing.




insouciant said:


> got my grant today.... yayyyy :second::second:lane:lane:


----------



## vikaschandra

swaroop26 said:


> Guys,
> 
> It's been 110 days since I Lodge visa..
> Still waiting ..
> Is there something that I can do about it?
> Will calling CO changes anything?
> Suggestions??
> 
> Thanks..


Nope it won't help but no harm giving a wakeup call


----------



## jairichi

mommymonster said:


> Alrighty, successfully lodged my Visa yesterday. Thanks so much @jai for your 'livehelp' service!
> 
> Damage for our family of four: AUD 7200 (not inclusive of credit card surcharge) Hopefully, this will bring us one step closer to materialising our migration dream!
> 
> Medicals will be done on 18/4. Next is PCC. Can I check that only one application is required for myself as the primary applicant (with the rest of my dependents included in the form)? Or will my spouse be required to fill up a separate form? Do we need separate certificates or just 1 for the entire application?


Glad to know that you lodged your visa application. Yes, it is one form with you as primary applicant with others as dependents added to it. What do you mean by certificates?
We did our medicals today. Our lil one cleared it. Waiting for mine and spouse to get cleared by Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## mommymonster

jairichi said:


> mommymonster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alrighty, successfully lodged my Visa yesterday. Thanks so much @jai for your 'livehelp' service!
> 
> Damage for our family of four: AUD 7200 (not inclusive of credit card surcharge) Hopefully, this will bring us one step closer to materialising our migration dream!
> 
> Medicals will be done on 18/4. Next is PCC. Can I check that only one application is required for myself as the primary applicant (with the rest of my dependents included in the form)? Or will my spouse be required to fill up a separate form? Do we need separate certificates or just 1 for the entire application?
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to know that you lodged your visa application. Yes, it is one form with you as primary applicant with others as dependents added to it. What do you mean by certificates?
> We did our medicals today. Our lil one cleared it. Waiting for mine and spouse to get cleared by Monday or Tuesday.
Click to expand...

Got it. Just one form will do then. That being said, I reckon we will be issued one certificate of clearance for our entire family. I always thought it would have been 2 separate certificates (2 separate applications) for applicants above 18years of age. 

Congrats to your lil one! Rest assured yours and wife's results will turn out just fine. Our medicals will be on Monday.


----------



## jairichi

mommymonster said:


> Got it. Just one form will do then. That being said, I reckon we will be issued one certificate of clearance for our entire family. I always thought it would have been 2 separate certificates (2 separate applications) for applicants above 18years of age.
> 
> Congrats to your lil one! Rest assured yours and wife's results will turn out just fine. Our medicals will be on Monday.


Sorry I do not know about the number of certificates issued. Totally ignorant. Thanks for your wishes. Good luck with your medicals on Monday. It will go fine.


----------



## sol79

mommymonster said:


> Got it. Just one form will do then. That being said, I reckon we will be issued one certificate of clearance for our entire family. I always thought it would have been 2 separate certificates (2 separate applications) for applicants above 18years of age.
> 
> Congrats to your lil one! Rest assured yours and wife's results will turn out just fine. Our medicals will be on Monday.


You'll need a separate police clearance certificate for each family member over the age of 18. Check the heading Police Certificates here.


----------



## kapoor.neha

christo4mail said:


> Hi all,
> I lodged my application on 17 march 2016 and waiting for CO allocation, Any one here who got CO contact with visa lodge date after March 15??


Hi

I lodged my visa on 22nd March 2016 and was contacted by CO on 11th April 2016 for some more documents.


----------



## kapoor.neha

insouciant said:


> got my grant today.... yayyyy :second::second:lane:lane:



Congratulations...


----------



## sol79

kapoor.neha said:


> Hi
> 
> I lodged my visa on 22nd March 2016 and was contacted by CO on 11th April 2016 for some more documents.


Did your CO ask you for anything apart from medicals and form 80/1221? Thanks.


----------



## SriRaks

HI,

I had Lodged my Visa on 31st March for Analyst Programmer (261313) and uploaded the documents on 5th April. BUt not yet heard back from the Case Officer. But a friend of mine submitted on 3 rd April and he was contacted by the case offcer on 10th April..

Feeling confused2 as to how long does it normally take to get the case officer assigned?

Thanks


----------



## kapoor.neha

sol79 said:


> Did your CO ask you for anything apart from medicals and form 80/1221? Thanks.


I had already submitted Form 80, medicals and PCC. CO contacted for employment reference and again for Form 80 both for me and my spouse (I dont understand why) and form 1221 and resume of my husband.


----------



## andreyx108b

rd85164 said:


> You are right friends. CAP is there for invitation purpose only.


There is also a quota on a number of issued visas annually, when this quota is fulfilled people who are waiting receive a delay mail.


----------



## jschopra

SAJO said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Following are my timelines -
> 
> EOI Approval - 21 Jan 2016
> Visa Applied - 20 Feb 2016
> CO assigned - 8 Mar 2016 (asking for PCC, Medicals)
> Docs Submitted - 22 Mar 2016
> Awaiting Grant - :fingerscrossed:
> ((GSM Adelaide))
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea on how much more time to WAIT ... its testing patience ...



Its been 1 month for me since I've uploaded all the documents asked by CO.
Its really unpredictable how they work. All we can do is wait.
People with exact same timeline get grants at a very different time.

So keep patience. It'll come.


----------



## Anubhav2

andreyx108b said:


> There is also a quota on a number of issued visas annually, when this quota is fulfilled people who are waiting receive a delay mail.


I might have misunderstood it, but does that mean we, who are awaiting our golden mail, will receive yet another delayed mail after this annual quota is full? Sounds really frustrating. Can you share any link/detail regarding this quota?


----------



## andreyx108b

Anubhav2 said:


> I might have misunderstood it, but does that mean we, who are awaiting our golden mail, will receive yet another delayed mail after this annual quota is full? Sounds really frustrating. Can you share any link/detail regarding this quota?


You have understood correctly. I cant share a link but you can search the forum to get an idea.


----------



## DT2702

andreyx108b said:


> There is also a quota on a number of issued visas annually, when this quota is fulfilled people who are waiting receive a delay mail.


Thanks Andreyx108b

Is there any visibility on the total number of visas in the quota and where it currently stands?

Regards 
DT2702

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anubhav2

andreyx108b said:


> You have understood correctly. I cant share a link but you can search the forum to get an idea.


Ok, will do that now. Thanks for informing, hadn't really heard about this quota before.


----------



## DT2702

kapoor.neha said:


> I had already submitted Form 80, medicals and PCC. CO contacted for employment reference and again for Form 80 both for me and my spouse (I dont understand why) and form 1221 and resume of my husband.


Neha, I too had a similar request from the CO. 

One explanation is that there could be a change/update in the Form80, which was true in my case. It was just one question added but yes, there was a change.

The request for form 1221 is totally upon the CO. I know a lot of guys who got the golden grant without the form 1221 but it's best to front load it and give the CO no chance of requesting more document.

All the best.

Regards
DT2702

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

Anubhav2 said:


> Ok, will do that now. Thanks for informing, hadn't really heard about this quota before.


I doubt anything like that exists.


----------



## andreyx108b

jairichi said:


> I doubt anything like that exists.


 You can doubt whatever you like - delay mail is a fact.


----------



## jairichi

andreyx108b said:


> You can doubt whatever you like - delay mail is a fact.


Don't take it personal. If it is not in DIBP website then no such quotas exist. If it was speculated by some in this forum earlier there is no reason that it has to be believed. And, no one currently has reported getting any delay mail from CO.


----------



## andreyx108b

jairichi said:


> Don't take it personal. If it is not in DIBP website then no such quotas exist. If it was speculated by some in this forum earlier there is no reason that it has to be believed. And, no one currently has reported getting any delay mail from CO.


 I am not taking it personal. It's just a fact, you could have spent 5 minutes and search the forum to find all the answers, but, instead you are saying "i doubt". No need to doubt - do some research.


----------



## jairichi

andreyx108b said:


> I am not taking it personal. It's just a fact, you could have spent 5 minutes and search the forum to find all the answers, but, instead you are saying "i doubt". No need to doubt - do some research.


Now you are questioning me not doing my homework. I checked DIBP website for visa quotas and did not get any such information. Probably my keyword search or search methodology was wrong. But, I found about delay mail in other forum. Relax.


----------



## jschopra

jairichi said:


> I doubt anything like that exists.


I too believe there is no quota in giving out visas.
It makes no sense in applying cap on visa issue once it has already been applied on giving out invitations.
If no. of invitations means the no. of visas to be granted, then that is a quota itself.
Invite limit is setting a quota. Quota upon quota doesn't makes sense.

Haven't heard, read or seen a delay mail yet. 
I hope never see it ever.


----------



## jairichi

jschopra said:


> I too believe there is no quota in giving out visas.
> It makes no sense in applying cap on visa issue once it has already been applied on giving out invitations.
> If no. of invitations means the no. of visas to be granted, then that is a quota itself.
> Invite limit is setting a quota. Quota upon quota doesn't makes sense.
> 
> Haven't heard, read or seen a delay mail yet.
> I hope never see it ever.


That was my point too about quotas but did not find any information related to that. But, as Andrey said looks like delay mails do come from DIBP. Currently we have not seen or heard anyone getting it.


----------



## andreyx108b

jairichi said:


> That was my point too about quotas but did not find any information related to that. But, as Andrey said looks like delay mails do come from DIBP. Currently we have not seen or heard anyone getting it.


 This year - one or two guys had it on the forum. Last year may-june i've seen may be 50 people reporting it.


----------



## andreyx108b

jairichi said:


> Now you are questioning me not doing my homework. I checked DIBP website for visa quotas and did not get any such information. Probably my keyword search or search methodology was wrong. But, I found about delay mail in other forum. Relax.


 You need to look in the right place, they have annual plan for immigration for each category. Skilled visas, partner visas, etc.


----------



## jairichi

andreyx108b said:


> This year - one or two guys had it on the forum. Last year may-june i've seen may be 50 people reporting it.


Can you clarify that we are speaking about delay mails here and not about visa quotas? If it is then I appreciate providing that information. Probably I missed those posts.


----------



## andreyx108b

jairichi said:


> Can you clarify that we are speaking about delay mails here and not about visa quotas? If it is then I appreciate providing that information. Probably I missed those posts.



Delay mail comes from a CO - it states something like "we have reached annual quota and your visa can only be granted after 1st of July".


----------



## jairichi

andreyx108b said:


> Delay mail comes from a CO - it states something like "we have reached annual quota and your visa can only be granted after 1st of July".


Thanks. Another quick question based on your experience. Don't you think it is a bit early to get delay mails this year? I have seen applicants getting delay mails late May to June in previous years.


----------



## indergreat

_*searching the forum like a ghost,
wandering like a spirit without it's host,
it hasn't found it's way to me yet,
wondering will it come or it's just lost,
all this agony and the pain of waiting,
asking myself if it is worth the cost,
reached a point so low now,
it should at least come now I need it most,
been drinking in agony to relieve pain,
when will I cheer up and say the toast,
no one know's when that day will come
and I'll stop searching the forum like a ghost*_

*days since lodge - 147
days since CO contact - 138
days since Information provided - 122*

-


----------



## sumM

christo4mail said:


> Hi all,
> I lodged my application on 17 march 2016 and waiting for CO allocation, Any one here who got CO contact with visa lodge date after March 15??


Lodged on 17th March as well. CO contacted as document upload was still in process.
Timelines as below:


ACS: 9 July 2015
PTE: 8 Jan 2016
EOI: 21 Jan 2016
Lodged: 17 Mar 2016
CO Contact: 7 Apr 2016 (as document upload was in process)
Request completed: 8 Apr 2016
Current Status: Assessment in progress


----------



## pangasa.s

sumM said:


> Lodged on 17th March as well. CO contacted as document upload was still in process.
> Timelines as below:
> 
> ACS: 9 July 2015
> PTE: 8 Jan 2016
> EOI: 21 Jan 2016
> Lodged: 17 Mar 2016
> CO Contact: 7 Apr 2016 (as document upload was in process)
> Request completed: 8 Apr 2016
> Current Status: Assessment in progress


Does your status on immiaccount state it is in assessment? I received an assessment commencement email from case officer but the status still shows as application received. So a little confused. If someone could shed some light from their experiences.

Sent from my R7plusf using Expat Forum


----------



## DT2702

indergreat said:


> _*searching the forum like a ghost,
> wandering like a spirit without it's host,
> it hasn't found it's way to me yet,
> wondering will it come or it's just lost,
> all this agony and the pain of waiting,
> asking myself if it is worth the cost,
> reached a point so low now,
> it should at least come now I need it most,
> been drinking in agony to relieve pain,
> when will I cheer up and say the toast,
> no one know's when that day will come
> and I'll stop searching the forum like a ghost*_
> 
> *days since lodge - 147
> days since CO contact - 138
> days since Information provided - 122*
> 
> -


Will pray to god, to end your roast,

hopefully youll stop roaming the forum, as a ghost,

Soon you'll raise your glass for a toast, 

And get that golden mail, that you've deserve the most.

Good luck my friend....Hang in there. 

Regards 
DT2702





Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## christo4mail

did CO ask For any particular dccmnt?


----------



## Sumo

*Updating My Timelines*

*263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer)*
*ACS +ve:* 05-Jan-15 | *PTE A:* 28-Oct-15 | *EOI 189/60 points:* 30-Oct-15 | *Invitation:* 08-Jan-16 | *Visa Lodged:* 19-Feb-16| *Medicals:* 27-Feb-16 | *PCC (India):* 07-Mar-16 | *CO Assign: *08-Mar-16 | *Requested Additional documents: *10-Mar-16 | *Documents Uploaded (Form 80, Form 1221, Payslips, Form 16,PCC for Self and Wife:*25-Mar-16| *Grant:*:fingerscrossed::frusty:


----------



## andreyx108b

jairichi said:


> Thanks. Another quick question based on your experience. Don't you think it is a bit early to get delay mails this year? I have seen applicants getting delay mails late May to June in previous years.


I was also surprised to be honest, but for some reason two guys it ... but it was like a caution message - that we MiGHT run out of quota etc etc.,


----------



## 1400ashi

insouciant said:


> got my grant today.... yayyyy :second::second:lane:lane:


congrats !!


----------



## AnushkaParab

Sumo said:


> *263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer)*
> *ACS +ve:* 05-Jan-15 | *PTE A:* 28-Oct-15 | *EOI 189/60 points:* 30-Oct-15 | *Invitation:* 08-Jan-16 | *Visa Lodged:* 19-Feb-16| *Medicals:* 27-Feb-16 | *PCC (India):* 07-Mar-16 | *CO Assign: *08-Mar-16 | *Requested Additional documents: *10-Mar-16 | *Documents Uploaded (Form 80, Form 1221, Payslips, Form 16,PCC for Self and Wife:*25-Mar-16| *Grant:*:fingerscrossed::frusty:


Hi Sumo,

Your timelines are very much like us.
Though my husband is primary applicant, we have claimed 5 points for Partner skills.
Our case is with Brisbane GSM.

It looks like they are clearing backlog from 2015.
We may have to few more weeks for the grant.

We have sent couple of e-mails to know status update but jut got an automated response "Due to high volume of e-mails, the processing is delayed"

Please keep us posted about u r status.


----------



## Eage

Hi 1400ashi,

Can you please reply me on myimmtracker.


----------



## RD1

*Query From A Rookie*

Hi Guys,

This is an amazing platform for getting queries answered and would like to thank everyone for pro actively advising each other.

I received my IELTS results today. The results are:

Listening:	7.5
Reading:	8.0
Writing:	8.0
Speaking:	8.0
Overall:	8.0

With this result I am going to get 10 points and if all goes well in Migration Skills Assessment I will get 60 points. I am going to apply for MSA ASAP. lane:

The main query I have is I am turning 32 on 11th of August. If I receive my invite post 11th of August will my points be 60 or will it become 55, In short if an individual receives invite say at the age of 32 years and 2 months how much points will one get 25 or 30? :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Tarun1410

RD1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is an amazing platform for getting queries answered and would like to thank everyone for pro actively advising each other.
> 
> I received my IELTS results today. The results are:
> 
> Listening:	7.5
> Reading:	8.0
> Writing:	8.0
> Speaking:	8.0
> Overall:	8.0
> 
> With this result I am going to get 10 points and if all goes well in Migration Skills Assessment I will get 60 points. I am going to apply for MSA ASAP. lane:
> 
> The main query I have is I am turning 32 on 11th of August. If I receive my invite post 11th of August will my points be 60 or will it become 55, In short if an individual receives invite say at the age of 32 years and 2 months how much points will one get 25 or 30? :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Hi RD1,

congratulations for an excellent IELTS score...

for your query, you get 30 points till 32 years 11 months and 29/30 days (before the clock strikes 11:59:59). in short, before you turn 33 you get 30 points provided you receive an invite.

which skill code are you applying for??


----------



## dhruv_sahai

*On the same boat !!*



AnushkaParab said:


> Hi Sumo,
> 
> Your timelines are very much like us.
> Though my husband is primary applicant, we have claimed 5 points for Partner skills.
> Our case is with Brisbane GSM.
> 
> It looks like they are clearing backlog from 2015.
> We may have to few more weeks for the grant.
> 
> We have sent couple of e-mails to know status update but jut got an automated response "Due to high volume of e-mails, the processing is delayed"
> 
> Please keep us posted about u r status.


HI AnushkaParab,

Count me in with you guys...
Similar Timeline.


----------



## Inderk

Stop searching the forum like a ghost
But do raise the toast
To celebrate each day as it comes 






indergreat said:


> _*searching the forum like a ghost,
> wandering like a spirit without it's host,
> it hasn't found it's way to me yet,
> wondering will it come or it's just lost,
> all this agony and the pain of waiting,
> asking myself if it is worth the cost,
> reached a point so low now,
> it should at least come now I need it most,
> been drinking in agony to relieve pain,
> when will I cheer up and say the toast,
> no one know's when that day will come
> and I'll stop searching the forum like a ghost*_
> 
> *days since lodge - 147
> days since CO contact - 138
> days since Information provided - 122*
> 
> -


----------



## Sumo

AnushkaParab said:


> Hi Sumo,
> 
> Your timelines are very much like us.
> Though my husband is primary applicant, we have claimed 5 points for Partner skills.
> Our case is with Brisbane GSM.
> 
> It looks like they are clearing backlog from 2015.
> We may have to few more weeks for the grant.
> 
> We have sent couple of e-mails to know status update but jut got an automated response "Due to high volume of e-mails, the processing is delayed"
> 
> Please keep us posted about u r status.


Hi Anushka,

My case is with GSM Adelaide. Whats


----------



## Sumo

AnushkaParab said:


> Hi Sumo,
> 
> Your timelines are very much like us.
> Though my husband is primary applicant, we have claimed 5 points for Partner skills.
> Our case is with Brisbane GSM.
> 
> It looks like they are clearing backlog from 2015.
> We may have to few more weeks for the grant.
> 
> We have sent couple of e-mails to know status update but jut got an automated response "Due to high volume of e-mails, the processing is delayed"
> 
> 
> Please keep us posted about u r status.


Hi Anushka,

My case is with GSM Adelaide. What's your hubby's job code?


----------



## jairichi

AnushkaParab said:


> Hi Sumo,
> 
> Your timelines are very much like us.
> Though my husband is primary applicant, we have claimed 5 points for Partner skills.
> Our case is with Brisbane GSM.
> 
> It looks like they are clearing backlog from 2015.
> We may have to few more weeks for the grant.
> 
> We have sent couple of e-mails to know status update but jut got an automated response "Due to high volume of e-mails, the processing is delayed"
> 
> Please keep us posted about u r status.


I would not worry much about this automated response as emails have no relation to delay processing of visa applications.


----------



## jairichi

andreyx108b said:


> I was also surprised to be honest, but for some reason two guys it ... but it was like a caution message - that we MiGHT run out of quota etc etc.,


Let us see if more is coming. There is a possibility that it might depend on occupation. I do not know for sure and I am just guessing.


----------



## AnushkaParab

Sumo said:


> Hi Anushka,
> 
> My case is with GSM Adelaide. What's your hubby's job code?


Its 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer


----------



## engradnan2828

congrats


----------



## engradnan2828

Hip hip hurray



bushra zahra said:


> i just cant believe it i am writing it down..... Just received a call from my agent that we received the golden email..... Thanx a lot all for help and my best wishes to all the people hanging there just stay strong it is on its way.... here is my time line
> 
> 
> may 2015: Ielts 8 band
> 08/08/2015: Ea assessment applied
> 09/11/2015: Positive ea assessment
> 22/12/2015: Eoi applied
> 22/01/2016: Invitation to apply received
> 10/02/2016: 189 visa applied
> 23/02/2016: Co contact requested for form 80, pcc and med (me, hubby and kid)
> 16/03/2016: Request completed
> 14/04/2016: Grant received


----------



## engradnan2828

Congrats buddy



insouciant said:


> got my grant today.... Yayyyy :second::second:lane:lane:


----------



## engradnan2828

Great



maddyswtfrnd said:


> finally i got my grant today. Not sure if it is through because i followed up recently or its a mere coincidence that it got finalised today. But anyhow its time for celebration today.
> Thanks to all the members in this forum who have helped ease this long journey for me.
> My timelines
> 
> visa : 189 - ict system and business analyst - 261111
> eoi : 23.11.2015
> visa lodged : 18.12.2015
> co contacted : 11.01.2016
> follow up with dibp : 11.04.2016
> grant: 14.04.2016
> 
> 
> 
> - maddy


----------



## engradnan2828

payments can be made through your offshore accounts



Bushra Zahra said:


> Awwww that is so sweet of you..... Oh I am going to be bank corrupt with the parties before going there My code is 263312 Telecom Network Engineer


----------



## engradnan2828

wish you all the very best



maddyswtfrnd said:


> Finally I got my grant today. Not sure if it is through because I followed up recently or its a mere coincidence that it got finalised today. But anyhow its time for celebration today.
> Thanks to all the members in this forum who have helped ease this long journey for me.
> My timelines
> 
> Visa : 189 - ICT System and Business Analyst - 261111
> EOI : 23.11.2015
> Visa Lodged : 18.12.2015
> CO contacted : 11.01.2016
> Follow up with DIBP : 11.04.2016
> Grant: 14.04.2016
> 
> 
> 
> - Maddy


----------



## engradnan2828

whats your status now? 



Attique said:


> Hello to all members of this very informative forum.
> 
> This forum has saved me the money to hire an agent to process for immigration on my behalf. Really the information available here is far far better than what you can get from any agent.
> 
> Below is my timeline. I faced almost every event which can happen during process of immigration, CO contact, Employment verification everything.
> 
> Today after exactly 3 months of my application of visa i have sent and email to GSM Brisbane regarding the status of my application and also plan to call them tomorrow (since today is Sunday).
> 
> Can anyone provide me the number of GSM Brisbane for offshore applicants and what you guys suggest?


----------



## andreyx108b

jairichi said:


> Let us see if more is coming. There is a possibility that it might depend on occupation. I do not know for sure and I am just guessing.


Here are the quotes:

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/21managing

"Overview
The Minister has the power to 'cap' or limit the number of visas which can be granted each year in a particular visa subclass.
This limit, or cap, applies only for the migration program year in which it is introduced. When a cap is reached, applicants then wait in a queue for visa grant consideration in a following year, subject to places becoming available. Applications are considered for grant in order of their queue date as places become available.
This means that when the number of visas set by the minister for a visa class for the migration program year has been reached, no further visas can be granted in that program year.
Numbers in the queue are subject to:
changes to planning levels
changes in demand for a particular visa
fluctuations due to visa grants, refusals and withdrawals"

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Brin/Fami/Capping-and-queuing

Suspension of processing
Section 84 of the Act allows the Minister to suspend all processing in a particular subclass for a specific period. If such a notice is issued, the processing of all applications of the specified subclass ceases until the date specified in the notice.
Suspension notices do not affect applications where a decision was taken to grant or refuse a visa before the date of the suspension notice.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

Hi All, 

It seems to be Dry day today, No grants reported till now... If any body got their Grant please share your happiness along with us... We will also enjoy for your success...


----------



## andreyx108b

ibm.wazzy said:


> Hi All, It seems to be Dry day today, No grants reported till now... If any body got their Grant please share your happiness along with us... We will also enjoy for your success...


There are 4-5 grants


----------



## engradnan2828

Congrats



datolite said:


> good morning all,
> 
> i received the golden email this morning! My visa has been granted.
> 
> Best of luck those who are still waiting.


----------



## Chaudhry

Hi All

Please guide me.

I have received request on 3rd March for medical for me and my family including spouse and 2 daughters. I have updated my accounts on 11th March and clicked on information provided on same day. 

Till now I didn't get second round or CO contact; Today I have sent an email to GSM.Allocated and now waiting for their response.

I also want to call them but don't know the good timings and phone numbers and Ext if any for GSM.

Please provide me required info if any of you have and suggest me what should I do now. 

Thanks


----------



## sandeshrego

*Economically*



andreyx108b said:


> This year - one or two guys had it on the forum. Last year may-june i've seen may be 50 people reporting it.


Regrading Visa Quota, I think you could be right. Quota might not be there for profession. But, maybe based on male, female, single, family with kid, family without kid.

Economically I think its possible, as they don't want a burden on schooling for immigrant kids or healthcare, also nobody wants 30,350 single men entering their country or aged people claiming health benefits, or unskilled youth without any experience working in odd jobs.


----------



## AA007

Hi,

How necessary is to upload CV?
Actually I didn't upload since visa lodged and even CO Didn't ask for it at 1st contact.


----------



## dakshch

AnushkaParab said:


> Its 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer




We 263111 guys are increasing day by day


----------



## ramya_satis

Hi Expats,

I am in the process of gathering documents for ACS submission. Do we have to get all photocopies of originals documents notarised? There are almost 50-60 pages considering the number of sheets?

Please provide any information you have.

Thanks


----------



## Alhad

ramya_satis said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I am in the process of gathering documents for ACS submission. Do we have to get all photocopies of originals documents notarised? There are almost 50-60 pages considering the number of sheets?
> 
> Please provide any information you have.
> 
> Thanks


Request you to kindly check on the ACS threads in the forum. Once passed, welcome back to this one after visa lodging!

Cheers,
A


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats,
And all the best for the next step..




RD1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is an amazing platform for getting queries answered and would like to thank everyone for pro actively advising each other.
> 
> I received my IELTS results today. The results are:
> 
> Listening:	7.5
> Reading:	8.0
> Writing:	8.0
> Speaking:	8.0
> Overall:	8.0
> 
> With this result I am going to get 10 points and if all goes well in Migration Skills Assessment I will get 60 points. I am going to apply for MSA ASAP. lane:
> 
> The main query I have is I am turning 32 on 11th of August. If I receive my invite post 11th of August will my points be 60 or will it become 55, In short if an individual receives invite say at the age of 32 years and 2 months how much points will one get 25 or 30? :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## AnushkaParab

dakshch said:


> We 263111 guys are increasing day by day


No worries dakshch..."Anto" cleared today from 2015 batch of 263111 code. I think next is your turn from 2015 lodgement batch...stay tuned...


----------



## RD1

Thanks a lot Tarun. A sigh of relief for me...

My SC is 189.

I have one more query, I would highly appreciate if you could please respond.

I have been to few countries Australia, UK, HK, France, Bangaldesh etc. either on tourist or business visa, but I have not stayed in any of these countries for more than 12 months.

I hope don't have to submit PCC for these countries. Do I only need to submit PCC for India?


----------



## krish4aus

RD1 said:


> Thanks a lot Tarun. A sigh of relief for me...
> 
> My SC is 189.
> 
> I have one more query, I would highly appreciate if you could please respond.
> 
> I have been to few countries Australia, UK, HK, France, Bangaldesh etc. either on tourist or business visa, but I have not stayed in any of these countries for more than 12 months.
> 
> I hope don't have to submit PCC for these countries. Do I only need to submit PCC for India?


Yes, you may submit only for India.


----------



## RD1

*IELTS or PTE or TOEFL*

Hi Folks,

With all the experienced Ladies and Gents, awaiting their Visas, this beginner would like to ask a question. Please advise me.

I recently took IELTS and awarded scores as shown below:

Listening:	7.5 
Reading:	8.0 
Writing:	8.0 
Speaking:	8.0 
Overall:	8.0

This result unfortunately awards me 10 points for SC 189. A 0.5 additional in listening would have given me 20 points.

With 10 points I am eligible for EOI with total of 60 points, but what I understand is with more points the probability of early acceptance and invite increases. 

I am thinking of writing TOEFL or either PTE, Can anyone of you please advise me whether this a good idea or not because I have another 1-2 months to go before I apply for EOI as my Migration Skill Assessment (MSA) is yet to be submitted.


----------



## RD1

krish4aus said:


> Yes, you may submit only for India.


Thanks a lot Krish. Again a sigh of relief for me. , otherwise I would have died geting PCC from so many countries. 

______
SC: 189
IELTS (15/04/2016): L-7.5/ W-8/ L-8/ R-8
MSA (Engineers Australia): Will be submitting soon


----------



## rajesh23733

Hello guys, I am a silent observer of this forum and regularly read all the posts. Yesterday, after reading the posts by the people who have received grants, I felt so happy as if I have got my own visa granted. 

So I have decided not to hide anymore and become a proper member. I wanted to start posting messages, share the golden moment with you all. 

I'm not sure how to add the timelines in my signature so I'm sharing it here.

ANZSCO - 263111
Invitation - 8/01/2016
Visa lodged - 30/01/2016
CO contact for additional documents - 17/02/2016
Docs uploaded - 18/03/2016
Grant - waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## albena.d84

I think that visa applicants who do not claim points for work experience get their grants quicker... my point of view only

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenix2135

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Congrats,
> And all the best for the next step..


Hi Shawn ,

Have you received "Assessment Commence " mail from CO ?

It seems you have been waiting for long time for CO contact after you lodge your application !

I lodged my application on 22/02 and status on my Immi Account is "Application received"

Did you try to call DIBP ?


----------



## Vardhan16

Hi All,

I dont see any grants for 2613* these days except very few. I am guessing if the visa quota has reached the cap for this skill code. We waited for almost 6 months to get the invite and now if the quota has reached the limit, it will be very disappointing. This wait is killing...


----------



## ibm.wazzy

RD1 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> With all the experienced Ladies and Gents, awaiting their Visas, this beginner would like to ask a question. Please advise me.
> 
> I recently took IELTS and awarded scores as shown below:
> 
> Listening:	7.5
> Reading:	8.0
> Writing:	8.0
> Speaking:	8.0
> Overall:	8.0
> 
> This result unfortunately awards me 10 points for SC 189. A 0.5 additional in listening would have given me 20 points.
> 
> With 10 points I am eligible for EOI with total of 60 points, but what I understand is with more points the probability of early acceptance and invite increases.
> 
> I am thinking of writing TOEFL or either PTE, Can anyone of you please advise me whether this a good idea or not because I have another 1-2 months to go before I apply for EOI as my Migration Skill Assessment (MSA) is yet to be submitted.


I suggest you to submit EOI with 60 points. Then try PTE, you will surely perform better in PTE. Later you can update your EOI with PTE score.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

rajesh23733 said:


> Hello guys, I am a silent observer of this forum and regularly read all the posts. Yesterday, after reading the posts by the people who have received grants, I felt so happy as if I have got my own visa granted.
> 
> So I have decided not to hide anymore and become a proper member. I wanted to start posting messages, share the golden moment with you all.
> 
> I'm not sure how to add the timelines in my signature so I'm sharing it here.
> 
> ANZSCO - 263111
> Invitation - 8/01/2016
> Visa lodged - 30/01/2016
> CO contact for additional documents - 17/02/2016
> Docs uploaded - 18/03/2016
> Grant - waiting :fingerscrossed:



Welcome Rajesh, 

Yes, we all share our experience here. You can also count your day here... Can you let us know with how many points you have lodge your visa. 

Signature will appear after certain time. Till then just copy paste your timeline.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I dont see any grants for 2613* these days except very few. I am guessing if the visa quota has reached the cap for this skill code. We waited for almost 6 months to get the invite and now if the quota has reached the limit, it will be very disappointing. This wait is killing...


Hello Vardhan, 

Let hope for the best and pray that our grant is granted next week. This Wait is haunting each one of us present in the forum.


----------



## andreyx108b

albena.d84 said:


> I think that visa applicants who do not claim points for work experience get their grants quicker... my point of view only Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


I yep thats right.


----------



## zeeshan355

Chaudhry said:


> Hi All
> 
> Please guide me.
> 
> I have received request on 3rd March for medical for me and my family including spouse and 2 daughters. I have updated my accounts on 11th March and clicked on information provided on same day.
> 
> Till now I didn't get second round or CO contact; Today I have sent an email to GSM.Allocated and now waiting for their response.
> 
> I also want to call them but don't know the good timings and phone numbers and Ext if any for GSM.
> 
> Please provide me required info if any of you have and suggest me what should I do now.
> 
> Thanks


Same as your case time lines.... i applied on 19th feb, CO contacted on 1st Mar. asked for PCC (UK & Saudi), Meds for me and my wife, form 80'S, submitted all info. by 10th mar. CO contacted again on 8th apr. for PCC India, submitted on 13th mar. awaiting grant. IS IT ADELAIDE TEAM OR BRISBANE TEAM, LEMME KNOW SO THT i can provide u the contact no.

bEST OF LUCK, N B PATIENT, THERE aremany ppl in this forum, who r waiting for the past 150 days and became ghosts in the forum
:juggle::juggle::juggle:
lane:lane:lane:lane:lane::spit::spit::spit:


----------



## Ashish_2574

indergreat said:


> searching the forum like a ghost,
> wandering like a spirit without it's host,
> it hasn't found it's way to me yet,
> wondering will it come or it's just lost,
> all this agony and the pain of waiting,
> asking myself if it is worth the cost,
> reached a point so low now,
> it should at least come now I need it most,
> been drinking in agony to relieve pain,
> when will I cheer up and say the toast,
> no one know's when that day will come
> and I'll stop searching the forum like a ghost
> 
> days since lodge - 147
> days since CO contact - 138
> days since Information provided - 122
> 
> -



I haven't seen better post than this.


----------



## zeeshan355

ibm.wazzy said:


> I suggest you to submit EOI with 60 points. Then try PTE, you will surely perform better in PTE. Later you can update your EOI with PTE score.


I agree with u dude.... if u reach 60 shuld apply.... 
U r lucky, i wud say, dont waste time in thinking of getting more points, there are ppl. who cry for getting 7 in each, in this case u r lucky, apply without being over smart.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Hi Buddy,

I have not received any mail as yet.
status is still Application Received.

Im waiting and waiting... 


I did call DIBP, standard response. Application is undergoing routine checks and, no timeframe can be disclosed at the moment.

Im waiting for some good news.




Phoenix2135 said:


> Hi Shawn ,
> 
> Have you received "Assessment Commence " mail from CO ?
> 
> It seems you have been waiting for long time for CO contact after you lodge your application !
> 
> I lodged my application on 22/02 and status on my Immi Account is "Application received"
> 
> Did you try to call DIBP ?


----------



## RD1

ibm.wazzy said:


> I suggest you to submit EOI with 60 points. Then try PTE, you will surely perform better in PTE. Later you can update your EOI with PTE score.


Thanks a lot ibm.wazzy.

I wish you all the best for your visa grant.


----------



## myasirma

Dear Fellows,

Have following couple of queries.

What will be the document type for Family Relationship Certificate on ImmiAccount?
In Form 80 question no 19, should we have to enter non-experienced since birth till first job and education details also but education already answered in question no 20?


----------



## Rishistrider

Friends, I lodged on the 26th Feb'2016 with 60 points and front loaded all docs.. ..

CO Beverly from Adelaide allocated on 15th March (requested for clear passport copy to be resent.. I sent document the same day by mail.. ).. 

Today, got acknowledgment for that mail I sent.. This was what was written to me.. 

We have received the passport bio page. If further information is required, we will be in contact.


Michael

Position Number: 60004057

Visa Processing Officer, General Skilled Migration Programme Delivery SA

Permanent Visa & Citizenship Programme Branch | Visa and Citizenship Management Division

Visa and Citizenship Services Group

Department of Immigration and Border Protection

P: +61 7 3136 7000 (International) | 1800 720 656 (Australia).. 

Dear friends, has anybody been contacted by CO Michael?

What should be expected now?please shed light... 

Thanks and all the very best for speedy grants to all waiting n congrats to those who received.. God bless..


----------



## jairichi

myasirma said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> Have following couple of queries.
> 
> What will be the document type for Family Relationship Certificate on ImmiAccount?
> In Form 80 question no 19, should we have to enter non-experienced since birth till first job and education details also but education already answered in question no 20?


Marriage certificate, joint bank account, joint property document, joint utility bills, etc for you and spouse.
Just enter unemployed and did schooling & college till 1st employment. No need to include details of education here.


----------



## Rishistrider

??

?


----------



## ibm.wazzy

End of one more week.... 
Still waiting.... 
Let pray that we get success in next week. 

All the Best to all of us...


----------



## dakshch

AnushkaParab said:


> No worries dakshch..."Anto" cleared today from 2015 batch of 263111 code. I think next is your turn from 2015 lodgement batch...stay tuned...




Thank you for your well wishes. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Me_Aussie

one of my previous employment has gone offline (email & website on letter head not working anymore) but I do have employer personal Gmail and he can recommend me to anyone. my question is - do I need to notify DIBP about that in case they goes for employment verification? and if yes, which option I need to select - change in circumstances or change of email address?

just wondering no status update in immi account since 18-02-16.


----------



## rajesh23733

ibm.wazzy said:


> Welcome Rajesh,
> 
> Yes, we all share our experience here. You can also count your day here... Can you let us know with how many points you have lodge your visa.
> 
> Signature will appear after certain time. Till then just copy paste your timeline.



Hi IBM.wazzy, i lodged my visa application with 65 points under 189.


----------



## sujayss

Me_Aussie said:


> one of my previous employment has gone offline (email & website on letter head not working anymore) but I do have employer personal Gmail and he can recommend me to anyone. my question is - do I need to notify DIBP about that in case they goes for employment verification? and if yes, which option I need to select - change in circumstances or change of email address?
> 
> just wondering no status update in immi account since 18-02-16.


Similar was the case with my previous company. I was working for an Unincorporated Joint Venture (Construction Project). It was evident that the setup would seize to exist once the project is completed. Firm wound up in Oct-2015. 

I lodged the application on 06-Dec-2015. There was a CO contact in Jan-2016 asking for From-80, completed that & I was in the dark till yesterday, until the grant :second: 

If you have provided all the details (Ref Letters, Pay slips etc.) don't worry.
Need be, CO will contact you. Explain your situation to them, they will understand the situation. 

All the best.


----------



## sandeshrego

*Employment Reference Help*

Guys my employers have denied to give me work exp. letter. So, thought of below two options, please suggest if DIBP will be satisfied with these

1. I am in touch with my ex-colleges in senior positions, they can give me a letter with all details but not in company letter head. So, can I do this by typing on bond letter, asking to sign and provide their evidence of position through visa copy and card? I have the format with me

Or 

2. Can I draft a letter in bond paper by myself and get it signed by Indian notary with their signatures??


----------



## Sivakumarganapathy

sandeshrego said:


> Guys my employers have denied to give me work exp. letter. So, thought of below two options, please suggest if DIBP will be satisfied with these
> 
> 1. I am in touch with my ex-colleges in senior positions, they can give me a letter with all details but not in company letter head. So, can I do this by typing on bond letter, asking to sign and provide their evidence of position through visa copy and card? I have the format with me
> 
> Or
> 
> 2. Can I draft a letter in bond paper by myself and get it signed by Indian notary with their signatures??


HI,

Yes, you can go with option 1, getting a letter from senior employee with all contact details of the person signing the letter.. But i do not think bond paper is required.. May be others could help with details.


----------



## sandeshrego

Sivakumarganapathy said:


> HI,
> 
> Yes, you can go with option 1, getting a letter from senior employee with all contact details of the person signing the letter.. But i do not think bond paper is required.. May be others could help with details.


Thanks Bro. A big relief.


----------



## Me_Aussie

thanks sujayss. I have uploaded all the docs including form 80 & 1221. let c where I land but till now no updates yet.

BTW, congrats on your grant. I wish you have smooth migration!


sujayss said:


> Similar was the case with my previous company. I was working for an Unincorporated Joint Venture (Construction Project). It was evident that the setup would seize to exist once the project is completed. Firm wound up in Oct-2015.
> 
> I lodged the application on 06-Dec-2015. There was a CO contact in Jan-2016 asking for From-80, completed that & I was in the dark till yesterday, until the grant :second:
> 
> If you have provided all the details (Ref Letters, Pay slips etc.) don't worry.
> Need be, CO will contact you. Explain your situation to them, they will understand the situation.
> 
> All the best.


----------



## malkyfaith

Subscribing Forum


----------



## engradnan2828

Congrats sujayss



sujayss said:


> Similar was the case with my previous company. I was working for an Unincorporated Joint Venture (Construction Project). It was evident that the setup would seize to exist once the project is completed. Firm wound up in Oct-2015.
> 
> I lodged the application on 06-Dec-2015. There was a CO contact in Jan-2016 asking for From-80, completed that & I was in the dark till yesterday, until the grant :second:
> 
> If you have provided all the details (Ref Letters, Pay slips etc.) don't worry.
> Need be, CO will contact you. Explain your situation to them, they will understand the situation.
> 
> All the best.


----------



## jairichi

sandeshrego said:


> Thanks Bro. A big relief.


If possible in letterhead otherwise normal A4 size paper will do.


----------



## ausilover

rd85164 said:


> Timeline pls?
> 189 CAP is almost reaching.
> however CAP is not applicable on 190/489 visas.
> 
> Cheers,
> Rahul


Hi Rahul, 
Following is my timeline.
ANZCO- 263111 ( Computer Network & System Engineer) 
EOI Approval - 8 Jan 2016
Visa Applied - 7 march 2016 (189 with 65 points)
CO assigned - 24 Mar 2016 (asking for PCC, Medicals)
Docs Submitted - 7 April 2016
Awaiting Grant - 
((GSM Brisbane))


----------



## jairichi

andreyx108b said:


> Here are the quotes:
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/21managing
> 
> "Overview
> The Minister has the power to 'cap' or limit the number of visas which can be granted each year in a particular visa subclass.
> This limit, or cap, applies only for the migration program year in which it is introduced. When a cap is reached, applicants then wait in a queue for visa grant consideration in a following year, subject to places becoming available. Applications are considered for grant in order of their queue date as places become available.
> This means that when the number of visas set by the minister for a visa class for the migration program year has been reached, no further visas can be granted in that program year.
> Numbers in the queue are subject to:
> changes to planning levels
> changes in demand for a particular visa
> fluctuations due to visa grants, refusals and withdrawals"
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Brin/Fami/Capping-and-queuing
> 
> Suspension of processing
> Section 84 of the Act allows the Minister to suspend all processing in a particular subclass for a specific period. If such a notice is issued, the processing of all applications of the specified subclass ceases until the date specified in the notice.
> Suspension notices do not affect applications where a decision was taken to grant or refuse a visa before the date of the suspension notice.


I do believe you *NOW* Andrey... Just kidding. Thanks for the link and info.


----------



## Attique

engradnan2828 said:


> whats your status now?


Still waiting .........

Thought of calling DIBP but could not get their number and calling times (GSM Brisbane) and what it looks from immi tracker and this forum is that grants from GSM Brisbane come very late normally

so, waiting .... may be if some one can provide me the number i ll call them its been more than 100 Days now


----------



## vsb546

I lodged an EOI for skilled independent 189 with 60 points, ICT Business Analyst 26111. So is there any chance to get an invitation if so roughly how much time it would take to get invited. Please help me. Thanks


----------



## sol79

Has anyone received an email from their CO stating that their processing will taken up after July due to the cap?


----------



## vikaschandra

vsb546 said:


> I lodged an EOI for skilled independent 189 with 60 points, ICT Business Analyst 26111. So is there any chance to get an invitation if so roughly how much time it would take to get invited. Please help me. Thanks


No chance with 60 points at least for next 6 months. Quite a few 70 pointers are still waiting for their ITA. Apply for NSW they are showering invites these days. Follow this thread for 261111 updates.


----------



## vikaschandra

sol79 said:


> Has anyone received an email from their CO stating that their processing will taken up after July due to the cap?


I had seen someone post a message earlier on one of the threads but that was only one person none other than that.


----------



## jairichi

vikaschandra said:


> I had seen someone post a message earlier on one of the threads but that was only one person none other than that.


Any rough idea when this was posted?


----------



## charlie31

I read someone where that 189 is reaching cap. What does that mean?
No more invites ?
Or slowness in issuing visa for people who have lodged visas already?

I guess, there is a slow down already in showering Grants.


----------



## charlie31

sujayss said:


> Similar was the case with my previous company. I was working for an Unincorporated Joint Venture (Construction Project). It was evident that the setup would seize to exist once the project is completed. Firm wound up in Oct-2015.
> 
> I lodged the application on 06-Dec-2015. There was a CO contact in Jan-2016 asking for From-80, completed that & I was in the dark till yesterday, until the grant :second:
> 
> If you have provided all the details (Ref Letters, Pay slips etc.) don't worry.
> Need be, CO will contact you. Explain your situation to them, they will understand the situation.
> 
> All the best.


I have a similar situation, business close down in 2003. I have documentation - references, salary slips, tax papers that I have provided but if there is anything else, I'll explain and moreover this employement is not in last ten years.


----------



## vikaschandra

jairichi said:


> Any rough idea when this was posted?


Can't remember exactly on which thread let me see if I can find it. Infact If I remember correctly KeeDa had replied to it as well.


----------



## charlie31

sol79 said:


> Has anyone received an email from their CO stating that their processing will taken up after July due to the cap?


I haven't heard this so far. Did you get it?


----------



## jairichi

vikaschandra said:


> Can't remember exactly on which thread let me see if I can find it. Infact If I remember correctly KeeDa had replied to it as well.


I will search for it. In case you find it kindly post it here.


----------



## sol79

No, but asked as people were talking about it a few pages earlier.

I doubt it'll happen this time. They've restricted the number of applicants by limiting the invitations sent out, and prorating invites for certain professions.


----------



## engradnan2828

Dear Attique,

Did you write an email to CO for your case updation?



Attique said:


> Still waiting .........
> 
> Thought of calling DIBP but could not get their number and calling times (GSM Brisbane) and what it looks from immi tracker and this forum is that grants from GSM Brisbane come very late normally
> 
> so, waiting .... may be if some one can provide me the number i ll call them its been more than 100 Days now


----------



## engradnan2828

Quiet dry day today.
No golden email today for this forum users? ? ?


----------



## vikaschandra

sol79 said:


> No, but asked as people were talking about it a few pages earlier.
> 
> I doubt it'll happen this time. They've restricted the number of applicants by limiting the invitations sent out, and prorating invites for certain professions.


What you are saying is also right especially when looking at the volume of ITA being sent out. Hope the delay thing doesn't come this year.


----------



## Attique

engradnan2828 said:


> Dear Attique,
> 
> Did you write an email to CO for your case updation?


Yes with no use.

Nobody replied to my email for status


----------



## rahul1987

sol79 said:


> No, but asked as people were talking about it a few pages earlier.
> 
> I doubt it'll happen this time. They've restricted the number of applicants by limiting the invitations sent out, and prorating invites for certain professions.


I just hope we don't get a cap on grant this year.. I have been waiting for quite some time now. My invitation only took 370days to reach me And it is already almost 60 days since I applied for grant.


----------



## vikaschandra

Attique said:


> Yes with no use.
> 
> Nobody replied to my email for status


Receiving email reply remains a suspense as well since I have seen many receiving reply shortly after sending email whereas many do report of not receiving any response at all. Wonder how it works??:confused2:


----------



## ravikiran7070

rahul1987 said:


> I just hope we don't get a cap on grant this year.. I have been waiting for quite some time now. My invitation only took 370days to reach me And it is already almost 60 days since I applied for grant.


Same here mate.. Almost 2 months since i lodged my visa and 1 month since CO contact.. Im glad i retook PTE else with 60 points i wouldn't have got an invite this year.. Now hope my PTE effort pays off and i don't get a delay email.


----------



## kamalendra

I applied on 25 Mar.... 
Email received regarding "IMMI ASSESSMENT COMMENCE" on 9 Apr.
Nothing updated on immi account status, Still showing just "Application Recieved"

expected no. of waiting days????


----------



## christo4mail

*233311 eee*

Hi Friends,
ANY ONE HERE RECENTLY APPLIED FOR 189 , 233311 ELECTRICAL ENGINEER??


----------



## vikaschandra

kamalendra said:


> I applied on 25 Mar....
> Email received regarding "IMMI ASSESSMENT COMMENCE" on 9 Apr.
> Nothing updated on immi account status, Still showing just "Application Recieved"
> 
> expected no. of waiting days????


Waiting time ---> unpredictable 

It you have uploaded all the documents upfront including form 80 and form 1221 you can expect direct grant. As per the immitracker most of the nepalese listed on the tracker have received DG
best wishes with your application. 

What is tour ANZSCO?


----------



## kamalendra

vikaschandra said:


> Waiting time ---> unpredictable
> 
> It you have uploaded all the documents upfront including form 80 and form 1221 you can expect direct grant. As per the immitracker most of the nepalese listed on the tracker have received DG
> best wishes with your application.
> 
> What is tour ANZSCO?


yes, i have uploaded all the documents upfront including form 80 n 1221, pcc, medical expecting a direct grant... but a mail came on apr 9 from gsm.brisbane, just stating "Assessment for application has been commenced".... and nothing more...

My ANZSCO :233211 (Civil Engineer)
employment point: 5 points for 3 yrs and Total points 60

Thank u so much for ur best wishes


----------



## Arumugamg

All

I got required IELTS score in JULY 2013 

In order to apply for 489 South Australia visa

Shall any one confirm here validity of IELTS is it 2 or 3 years???

I noticed as per DIBP at the time we apply IELTS score can be 3 years before our application date?

But in IELTS Scorecard mentioned it as valid for only 2 yrs??


----------



## Jezza.S

Arumugamg said:


> All
> 
> I got required IELTS score in JULY 2013
> 
> In order to apply for 489 South Australia visa
> 
> Shall any one confirm here validity of IELTS is it 2 or 3 years???
> 
> I noticed as per DIBP at the time we apply IELTS score can be 3 years before our application date?
> 
> But in IELTS Scorecard mentioned it as valid for only 2 yrs??


3 years. Go with whatever immigration says. Mine is a bit more than 2 years old.


----------



## christo4mail

*direct grant*

HI EXPERTS....
CAN ANYONE PLEASE EXPLAIN , WHAT EXACTLY IS DIRECT GRANT???


----------



## Jezza.S

christo4mail said:


> HI EXPERTS....
> 
> CAN ANYONE PLEASE EXPLAIN , WHAT EXACTLY IS DIRECT GRANT???




Getting grant email without having any CO contact requesting extra documents.


----------



## christo4mail

jezza.s said:


> getting grant email without having any co contact requesting extra documents.


means , if they are going for drct grant we will not get any mails from co???


----------



## Jezza.S

christo4mail said:


> means , if they are going for drct grant we will not get any mails from co???


That's correct. If they want direct grant, pretty much just go from submitting application to grant without having to go through being contacted by CO and uploading extra information which lengthens the waiting time.


----------



## christo4mail

Jezza.S said:


> That's correct. If they want direct grant, pretty much just go from submitting application to grant without having to go through being contacted by CO and uploading extra information which lengthens the waiting time.


then how we confirm whthr CO is allocated for us or not?


----------



## Jezza.S

christo4mail said:


> then how we confirm whthr CO is allocated for us or not?


From what I have seen, some people got an email telling them that their applications were under assessment, but some people just went straight from application received to grant without getting any other email between. If you really wanna know, you can call immigration and they should be able to tell you whether you have been allocated for a CO. If you want a direct grant, probably a good idea to submit form 80 and 1221 before they ask. I just submitted my application on 14/4 with everything I have. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## christo4mail

Thank you for a clean and crisp reply....... and all the best!!!


----------



## Jezza.S

christo4mail said:


> Thank you for a clean and crisp reply....... and all the best!!!




Oh btw, PCC from your country of origin is also important if you have spent more than 12 months there in total since you turned 16. I have been in Australia since year 10...but I'm getting mine just in case. If it's not too much hassle, probably a good idea to upload that in addition to AFP.


----------



## christo4mail

Jezza.S said:


> Oh btw, PCC from your country of origin is also important if you have spent more than 12 months there in total since you turned 16. I have been in Australia since year 10...but I'm getting mine just in case. If it's not too much hassle, probably a good idea to upload that in addition to AFP.


I already uploaded form 80, PCC from india and AUS, and all other dccmnts for me and my wife , visa lodged on march 17, waiting for Co.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vikaschandra

kamalendra said:


> yes, i have uploaded all the documents upfront including form 80 n 1221, pcc, medical expecting a direct grant... but a mail came on apr 9 from gsm.brisbane, just stating "Assessment for application has been commenced".... and nothing more...
> 
> My ANZSCO :233211 (Civil Engineer)
> employment point: 5 points for 3 yrs and Total points 60
> 
> Thank u so much for ur best wishes


That's just acknowlwdgement email so hope for good news coming week.


----------



## mommymonster

Thanks sol!


----------



## blremech

msr83 said:


> This thread is created to bring in those who are launching visa in 2016.:juggle:


Hello All
I am new member to this forum.I joined just today.
I am planing to apply Aus PR.I have my IELTS results ready last week.

I am a mechanical engineer and I work for an engineering service industry in bangalore.I have few doubts .Please guide me into it as I am new to this forum.Sorry for the inconveniences.

-Any reliable agency in Bangalore or in Kerala (with good success rate in applying for mechanical engineers ) through which we can apply Aus PR? 
-How is the market for mechanical engineers in Aus?

It would be grateful If someone can share their infos about the above doubts.Please help.


----------



## insouciant

Anyone planning to move to melbourne in July... kindly PM me


----------



## jairichi

blremech said:


> Hello All
> I am new member to this forum.I joined just today.
> I am planing to apply Aus PR.I have my IELTS results ready last week.
> 
> I am a mechanical engineer and I work for an engineering service industry in bangalore.I have few doubts .Please guide me into it as I am new to this forum.Sorry for the inconveniences.
> 
> -Any reliable agency in Bangalore or in Kerala (with good success rate in applying for mechanical engineers ) through which we can apply Aus PR?
> -How is the market for mechanical engineers in Aus?
> 
> It would be grateful If someone can share their infos about the above doubts.Please help.


Do not waste your money by going through agents. It is a DIY process.


----------



## hustaa

*provide character asessmnt link*

Hi all,

I find some applicants who are requested for form 80 and 1221 have a 'provide character assessment' tab in immiaccount. The tab will disappear and the time varies a lot. Is it a clue of external/security check? The link disappears once the check is cleared? Anyone has similar situaion or any idea about this?


----------



## sol79

Medicals too


----------



## kamalendra

vikaschandra said:


> That's just acknowlwdgement email so hope for good news coming week.


thank u,,, hope to get good news soon,,,,, as it is so hard to wait, if they keep updating abt the application process/status, I think waiting could have been easy, hehe

grant is unpredictable, but do u think sm good news may come this week,,, by the end of this coming week, I will complete 4 weeks from date of application,,,

I see very less grants these days in myimmitracker, and even those who have got are applicants of 2015 mostly,,,, is there any problem that u know or u hab heard


----------



## vish555

blremech said:


> Hello All
> I am new member to this forum.I joined just today.
> I am planing to apply Aus PR.I have my IELTS results ready last week.
> 
> I am a mechanical engineer and I work for an engineering service industry in bangalore.I have few doubts .Please guide me into it as I am new to this forum.Sorry for the inconveniences.
> 
> -Any reliable agency in Bangalore or in Kerala (with good success rate in applying for mechanical engineers ) through which we can apply Aus PR?
> -How is the market for mechanical engineers in Aus?
> 
> It would be grateful If someone can share their infos about the above doubts.Please help.


Go through the below link to start with , read as much as you can and you will be comfortable .

1. For end to end process: My Journey For Australia PR (missing images on page#87)
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html


No need to go through agents , everyone here will agree that agents is just a waste of money . The process is clear , there will be many who can guide you


----------



## Jezza.S

hustaa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I find some applicants who are requested for form 80 and 1221 have a 'provide character assessment' tab in immiaccount. The tab will disappear and the time varies a lot. Is it a clue of external/security check? The link disappears once the check is cleared? Anyone has similar situaion or any idea about this?


where exactly tho? under 'attach document' or 'view application status'?


----------



## vikaschandra

kamalendra said:


> thank u,,, hope to get good news soon,,,,, as it is so hard to wait, if they keep updating abt the application process/status, I think waiting could have been easy, hehe
> 
> grant is unpredictable, but do u think sm good news may come this week,,, by the end of this coming week, I will complete 4 weeks from date of application,,,
> 
> I see very less grants these days in myimmitracker, and even those who have got are applicants of 2015 mostly,,,, is there any problem that u know or u hab heard


It has slowed down as what everyone feels but last week lots of grant. 2015 applicants were waiting since long they should get cleared (should get some priority) 

Rumors are in the air that the quota might be reaching for FY 2015-16 due to which the grants would be issued only after July 2016 but as said it is only rumors so have to wait and watch


----------



## hustaa

Jezza.S said:


> where exactly tho? under 'attach document' or 'view application status'?


just under 'view health assessment'.


----------



## Jezza.S

hustaa said:


> just under 'view health assessment'.




Aha...haven't seen it yet. Will report back if I get that.


----------



## Abdin

kamalendra said:


> I applied on 25 Mar....
> Email received regarding "IMMI ASSESSMENT COMMENCE" on 9 Apr.
> Nothing updated on immi account status, Still showing just "Application Recieved"
> 
> expected no. of waiting days????


Status will only change when they will request any additional document. I am also going through same process. My visa lodge date is 27-Feb and got ""IMMI ASSESSMENT COMMENCE" on 15th-March. I have front loaded everything(Form-80,1221,medical,PCC and employment details). Below is document of DIBP which explains the status(see page#2)

https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf


----------



## kevin_acct

There is not any thing like quota in Visas. Quota do exist in Invitations only. There are visa subclasses like 175 176 and 475 in which capping exists. There is no such capping in GSM sublass 189 and 190. People should beware of the persons who are spreading baseless rumours and create fear among the applicants who are desperatley waiting for their grants. 

But yes DIBP is not doing fair to guys who have lodged visa a lot earliet than those who got their grants very quickly. It seems that if you have taken points for your work experience then there are more chances that your grant will be delayed. So what they are upto. They want unexperienced skilled workers?? It is very unfortunate.


----------



## vikaschandra

kevin_acct said:


> There is not any thing like quota in Visas. Quota do exist in Invitations only. There are visa subclasses like 175 176 and 475 in which capping exists. There is no such capping in GSM sublass 189 and 190. People should beware of the persons who are spreading baseless rumours and create fear among the applicants who are desperatley waiting for their grants.
> 
> But yes DIBP is not doing fair to guys who have lodged visa a lot earliet than those who got their grants very quickly. It seems that if you have taken points for your work experience then there are more chances that your grant will be delayed. So what they are upto. They want unexperienced skilled workers?? It is very unfortunate.


Kevin check delay emails were received last year few for your reference. 



BossLadyMo said:


> Client Name XXXXX XXXX
> Date of Birth XX XXX XXXX
> Date of Visa Application XX XXX XXXX
> Application ID 12345678
> Transaction Reference Number XXXXXX123XXX
> File Number XXX1234/XXXX
> 
> Dear XXXXX XXXX
> 
> I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190). Currently, the department does not require further information or documents from you in relation to your visa application.
> 
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.
> 
> 
> XYZ
> GSM Visa Processing Officer
> General Skilled Migration Queensland
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> 
> That's what it looks like





sam24112003 said:


> Got the same delay email from DIBP today
> I lodged my application on 31st March 2015 under 189 (263111 Code)
> 
> Let's wait and watch now .....





harishsidhartha said:


> See the link below...
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/media/fact-sheets/21managing.htm
> 
> I also got a delay mail today.
> 
> Regards,
> Harish S





explorer101 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I received the delay email from DIBP today. Below is the content from the email -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really hoping for a direct grant this week but to my disappointment I received this email.
> 
> After reading this email, I have few questions. Can someone please clarify these for me?
> 
> 1) If my application makes it in this year cut i.e. 2014-15, usually how long do I need to wait before the communication from CO (or direct grant) after receiving the delay email?
> 
> 2) If my application doesn't make it in this year, will my application be considered for grant in July? Or is it the case the my application will be discarded and then I have to take the EOI route again in July?
> 
> 3) If my current application is considered in July, what if the ANZSCO code which I have applied under this year is discontinued next year? Will my application still be considered for the grant or will I be asked to change the ANZSCO code of my application (or for the worst, even asked to take the EOI route again) ?


it is not necessary that this would happen this year as well though.


----------



## Raiyan

Hi Experts

I asked this question before but was not fully able to comprehend the answer. I want to submit my visa lodge application right now but I yet do not have one doc in my hand. That doc will reach in my hand around 1/1.5 weeks later. 

My question is -

1. exactly when the application will be in que for CO assignment? Just after visa lodge application sumission OR after uploaded doc submission?

2. after I lodge my visa application, will I get only 1 chance to upload my docs? If no, then pls tell me *in details* how (will there be save and submit button?) to upload in 2/3 phases? FYI, I think if I submit my visa lodge application now, I will be able to upload all required docs before CO picks up my application. But I need 2 phases since 1 doc is not in hand yet. 

2. If there is submit button, then after uploaded docs submission, will there be any option to modify again before CO picks up the application?

3. After CO picks up the application, will the doc uploading option be locked?

The reasoning is, I just don't want to waste time and delay the process  even for a single day. 

Thanks in advance.

BR//Raiyan


----------



## chzaib

vikaschandra said:


> Kevin check delay emails were received last year few for your reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is not necessary that this would happen this year as well though.




Pretty disappointing though


----------



## kamalendra

Abdin said:


> Status will only change when they will request any additional document. I am also going through same process. My visa lodge date is 27-Feb and got ""IMMI ASSESSMENT COMMENCE" on 15th-March. I have front loaded everything(Form-80,1221,medical,PCC and employment details). Below is document of DIBP which explains the status(see page#2)
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf


Hey mate,,,
my application and acknowledgment mails are roughly 1 month after yours,,,, so please update when you receive the grant.  your timeline may guide me ... so .


----------



## sol79

Raiyan said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I asked this question before but was not fully able to comprehend the answer. I want to submit my visa lodge application right now but I yet do not have one doc in my hand. That doc will reach in my hand around 1/1.5 weeks later.
> 
> My question is -
> 
> 1. exactly when the application will be in que for CO assignment? Just after visa lodge application sumission OR after uploaded doc submission?
> 
> 2. after I lodge my visa application, will I get only 1 chance to upload my docs? If no, then pls tell me *in details* how (will there be save and submit button?) to upload in 2/3 phases? FYI, I think if I submit my visa lodge application now, I will be able to upload all required docs before CO picks up my application. But I need 2 phases since 1 doc is not in hand yet.
> 
> 2. If there is submit button, then after uploaded docs submission, will there be any option to modify again before CO picks up the application?
> 
> 3. After CO picks up the application, will the doc uploading option be locked?
> 
> The reasoning is, I just don't want to waste time and delay the process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even for a single day.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> BR//Raiyan


1. When you make the payment.
2. You can keep uploading docs in multiple phases. A CO typically picks up an application within 2-4 weeks. They evaluate it based on whatever you uploaded till then. If anything ese is required, they'll ask for it, move on to other applications, and circle back to yours in 4-6 weeks. The 90 day average gets reset from there. 
There's no submit button after you pay the fee. You'll only get a button to confirm that you've uploaded additional stuff after this point IF your CO requests for additional docs.



Upload the following and you'll be set, in most cases, for a direct grant:

Form 80/1221, resume (any format), PCCs, medicals (auto updated online with your HAP I'd), colour scans of your passport, English test score, and birth cert.

Upload the same for any adult dependent even if you're not claiming points.

This is based on what others who got direct grants have posted so far in different forums.

Good luck


----------



## andreyx108b

kevin_acct said:


> There is not any thing like quota in Visas. Quota do exist in Invitations only. There are visa subclasses like 175 176 and 475 in which capping exists. There is no such capping in GSM sublass 189 and 190. People should beware of the persons who are spreading baseless rumours and create fear among the applicants who are desperatley waiting for their grants. But yes DIBP is not doing fair to guys who have lodged visa a lot earliet than those who got their grants very quickly. It seems that if you have taken points for your work experience then there are more chances that your grant will be delayed. So what they are upto. They want unexperienced skilled workers?? It is very unfortunate.


Do the research before confusing people.

I've posted a link to the DIBP wen-site explaining about the quotas.


----------



## andreyx108b

vikaschandra said:


> Kevin check delay emails were received last year few for your reference. it is not necessary that this would happen this year as well though.


Thanks so much Vikas for your post


----------



## sol79

andreyx108b said:


> kevin_acct said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is not any thing like quota in Visas. Quota do exist in Invitations only. There are visa subclasses like 175 176 and 475 in which capping exists. There is no such capping in GSM sublass 189 and 190. People should beware of the persons who are spreading baseless rumours and create fear among the applicants who are desperatley waiting for their grants. But yes DIBP is not doing fair to guys who have lodged visa a lot earliet than those who got their grants very quickly. It seems that if you have taken points for your work experience then there are more chances that your grant will be delayed. So what they are upto. They want unexperienced skilled workers?? It is very unfortunate.
> 
> 
> 
> Do the research before confusing people.
> 
> I've posted a link to the DIBP wen-site explaining about the quotas.
Click to expand...

The quotas did happen last year.
However, they put stricter limits on issuing invitations this fiscal year, so logically, there's a much lesser chance of it happening this time around.


----------



## realwizard

kevin_acct said:


> There is not any thing like quota in Visas. Quota do exist in Invitations only. There are visa subclasses like 175 176 and 475 in which capping exists. There is no such capping in GSM sublass 189 and 190. People should beware of the persons who are spreading baseless rumours and create fear among the applicants who are desperatley waiting for their grants.


What about this?
Fact Sheet - Migration Programme planning levels
"There will be up to 190.000 permanent migration places available in 2015-16. The 2015-16 managed Migration Programme comprises of up to:

*128,550 Skill stream places*
57,400 Family stream places
565 Special Eligibility stream places.
"

I presume the above number also includes secondary applicants.

So far 23,200 invitations have been issued for 189 visas this year (SkillSelect 23 March 2016 Round Results), plus an unknown number of 190 visa applications, plus an unknown number of other applications (e.g. Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186)). So it is possible for the places to be exhausted.


----------



## sol79

realwizard said:


> kevin_acct said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is not any thing like quota in Visas. Quota do exist in Invitations only. There are visa subclasses like 175 176 and 475 in which capping exists. There is no such capping in GSM sublass 189 and 190. People should beware of the persons who are spreading baseless rumours and create fear among the applicants who are desperatley waiting for their grants.
> 
> 
> 
> What about this?
> Fact Sheet - Migration Programme planning levels
> "There will be up to 190.000 permanent migration places available in 2015-16. The 2015-16 managed Migration Programme comprises of up to:
> 
> 
> *128,550 Skill stream places*
> 57,400 Family stream places
> 565 Special Eligibility stream places.
> "
> 
> I presume the above number also includes secondary applicants.
> 
> So far 23,200 invitations have been issued for 189 visas this year (SkillSelect 23 March 2016 Round Results), plus an unknown number of 190 visa applications, plus an unknown number of other applications (e.g. Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186)). So it is possible for the places to be exhausted.
Click to expand...

They tightened up the invitations issued this year, especially for prorated occupations. So though this is possible, it's rather unlikely.

Everybody just chill  the wait may be frustrating, but you'll get there. 

Use the time to research the job market, cities, finances, skills/certifications, etc.


----------



## blremech

How about the opportunities in mechanical field.?can anybody give an idea about this ?


----------



## Abdin

kamalendra said:


> Hey mate,,,
> my application and acknowledgment mails are roughly 1 month after yours,,,, so please update when you receive the grant.  your timeline may guide me ... so .


@14th-April, my manager received a call from DIBP for employment verification. They have confirmed my designation,duties and dates of joining. Lets see what will come next now.


----------



## jairichi

blremech said:


> How about the opportunities in mechanical field.?can anybody give an idea about this ?


You need to check it for yourself in other posts and not in this one as it is about 189 visa lodging applicants in 2016.


----------



## jairichi

kevin_acct said:


> There is not any thing like quota in Visas. Quota do exist in Invitations only. There are visa subclasses like 175 176 and 475 in which capping exists. There is no such capping in GSM sublass 189 and 190. People should beware of the persons who are spreading baseless rumours and create fear among the applicants who are desperatley waiting for their grants.
> 
> But yes DIBP is not doing fair to guys who have lodged visa a lot earliet than those who got their grants very quickly. It seems that if you have taken points for your work experience then there are more chances that your grant will be delayed. So what they are upto. They want unexperienced skilled workers?? It is very unfortunate.


For your second para it is still a speculation and it is not confirmed.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Dear Arumugam,

Hope this helps

English Language Tests must be less than three years old when Immigration SA makes a decision on
the state nomination application. Please note: Cambridge English: Advanced tests must have been
taken on or after 01/01/2015

http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/uplo...GSM-Skilled-Nomination-document-checklist.pdf





Arumugamg said:


> All
> 
> I got required IELTS score in JULY 2013
> 
> In order to apply for 489 South Australia visa
> 
> Shall any one confirm here validity of IELTS is it 2 or 3 years???
> 
> I noticed as per DIBP at the time we apply IELTS score can be 3 years before our application date?
> 
> But in IELTS Scorecard mentioned it as valid for only 2 yrs??


----------



## zeeshan355

Raiyan said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I asked this question before but was not fully able to comprehend the answer. I want to submit my visa lodge application right now but I yet do not have one doc in my hand. That doc will reach in my hand around 1/1.5 weeks later.
> 
> My question is -
> 
> 1. exactly when the application will be in que for CO assignment? Just after visa lodge application sumission OR after uploaded doc submission?
> 
> 2. after I lodge my visa application, will I get only 1 chance to upload my docs? If no, then pls tell me *in details* how (will there be save and submit button?) to upload in 2/3 phases? FYI, I think if I submit my visa lodge application now, I will be able to upload all required docs before CO picks up my application. But I need 2 phases since 1 doc is not in hand yet.
> 
> 2. If there is submit button, then after uploaded docs submission, will there be any option to modify again before CO picks up the application?
> 
> 3. After CO picks up the application, will the doc uploading option be locked?
> 
> The reasoning is, I just don't want to waste time and delay the process  even for a single day.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> BR//Raiyan


Dear Bengali,
with reference to your query, NO ONE CAN TELL U WHEN CO WILL PICK UP UR CASE, IT TOTALLY DEPENDS ON queue.

Further, once u upload ur make payment for the visa fees, u can upload ur documents as and when u require, and it will not lock the account.

u can upload all ur documents in complete or partially as and when u receive.

So dont worry bhalo bashi, have some roshogullo...
)


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Totally agree with you on this..





jairichi said:


> Do not waste your money by going through agents. It is a DIY process.


----------



## zeeshan355

blremech said:


> How about the opportunities in mechanical field.?can anybody give an idea about this ?


I m also mechanical engineer, firstly wud like to tell u, dont go with consultants, do urself, no one knows ur case better than U ....
Still if u wanna kno good consultants in India, ther is one called Y axis, other one is Opeluntus.

Mechanical field has good scopes in Australia, jobs are waiting for u there, moreover it depends on the field u r in... check it on line job website for australia to get clear idea.

write ielts or pte, comlete engineer australia assessment, collect all ur documents for applying visa pay fees and then think of all this....

:boxing::boxing::boxing:

:welcome::welcome::welcome:


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Yet, another week passes by and a majority of us are waiting for their “Golden” E-Mail.
A few of us like myself, is waiting for some kind of response from DIPB. May be an “Assessment has commenced” or CO contact for additional documents mail.

All we can do is wait and hope for the best to happen.

A new week is just around the corner. 

All the best to those who are waiting for their grants.


----------



## Phoenix2135

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Yet, another week passes by and a majority of us are waiting for their “Golden” E-Mail.
> A few of us like myself, is waiting for some kind of response from DIPB. May be an “Assessment has commenced” or CO contact for additional documents mail.
> 
> All we can do is wait and hope for the best to happen.
> 
> A new week is just around the corner.
> 
> All the best to those who are waiting for their grants.


Shawn ,

Do you claim any points for employment experience ?


----------



## sandeshrego

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Yet, another week passes by and a majority of us are waiting for their “Golden” E-Mail.
> A few of us like myself, is waiting for some kind of response from DIPB. May be an “Assessment has commenced” or CO contact for additional documents mail.
> 
> All we can do is wait and hope for the best to happen.
> 
> A new week is just around the corner.
> 
> All the best to those who are waiting for their grants.


Bro, people who have lodged visa earlier than you have been contacted by CO. Looks like you are not claiming any Experience points. If you are not claiming, am getting a hunch that you will get a direct grant by mid may.


----------



## kamalendra

Abdin said:


> @14th-April, my manager received a call from DIBP for employment verification. They have confirmed my designation,duties and dates of joining. Lets see what will come next now.


thank you so much for updating fren,,,
btw 1. how much points u have claimed for work experience and 
2. for how many company??? 
3 did they called your current employer only or past too???? 
4. what are the documents you have submitted as the evideguide mences to prove your employment claim?? 

kindly please guide me


----------



## Raiyan

Dear Experts

Thanks for creating such wonderful thread. I wanted to know if I can upload TOTAL 60 docs not exceeding 5 MB each OR I can upload 60 additional (rest aside regular docs) docs not exceeding 5 MB each?

2nd, is already uploaded document deletable?

BR//Raiyan


----------



## rahulsquirk

Guys, I have a confusion regd. the documents I have to upload as part of the visa application ...

Please if you would, go through my post here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ependent-189-visa-my-view-66.html#post9952545

and see if you can help me out ?


----------



## jairichi

Raiyan said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> Thanks for creating such wonderful thread. I wanted to know if I can upload TOTAL 60 docs not exceeding 5 MB each OR I can upload 60 additional (rest aside regular docs) docs not exceeding 5 MB each?
> 
> 2nd, is already uploaded document deletable?
> 
> BR//Raiyan


If I am not wrong it is total 60 documents per applicant.
Uploaded documents cannot be deleted.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Atta


----------



## jairichi

rahulsquirk said:


> Guys, I have a confusion regd. the documents I have to upload as part of the visa application ...
> 
> Please if you would, go through my post here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ependent-189-visa-my-view-66.html#post9952545
> 
> and see if you can help me out ?


No need to upload any document with regard to your medicals.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Nop.. No points claimed for Exp.





Phoenix2135 said:


> Shawn ,
> 
> Do you claim any points for employment experience ?


----------



## sol79

Raiyan said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> Thanks for creating such wonderful thread. I wanted to know if I can upload TOTAL 60 docs not exceeding 5 MB each OR I can upload 60 additional (rest aside regular docs) docs not exceeding 5 MB each?
> 
> 2nd, is already uploaded document deletable?
> 
> BR//Raiyan


Total 60 docs (per applicant, so your dependent, if any, can load another 60).
Each doc can be up to 5 MB.

There's no such thing as regular or additional docs. You can club docs together (eg. all payslips for a company into one multi-page doc).


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

You are rite.. I did not claim any points for Work Exp.

I would be more than happy if i get some news by mid of may..

Direct grant..:fingerscrossed: Hopfully if things go well



sandeshrego said:


> Bro, people who have lodged visa earlier than you have been contacted by CO. Looks like you are not claiming any Experience points. If you are not claiming, am getting a hunch that you will get a direct grant by mid may.


----------



## sol79

rahulsquirk said:


> Guys, I have a confusion regd. the documents I have to upload as part of the visa application ...
> 
> Please if you would, go through my post here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ependent-189-visa-my-view-66.html#post9952545
> 
> and see if you can help me out ?


That section is used to load Form 815, which is a health undertaking you're asked for if you have a history of TB. If your health is cleared, there's nothing to load there.


----------



## Mithung

rahulsquirk said:


> Guys, I have a confusion regd. the documents I have to upload as part of the visa application ...
> 
> Please if you would, go through my post here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ependent-189-visa-my-view-66.html#post9952545
> 
> and see if you can help me out ?


Just saw your signature. You got CO contact in one day. Lucky you!

Pray that your grant is as speedy as your CO contact


----------



## rahulsquirk

sol79 said:


> That section is used to load Form 815, which is a health undertaking you're asked for if you have a history of TB. If your health is cleared, there's nothing to load there.


Ah thanks mate... that's a relief.. =)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulsquirk

Mithung said:


> Just saw your signature. You got CO contact in one day. Lucky you!
> 
> Pray that your grant is as speedy as your CO contact


Yes I got CO in 1 day... Wish you luck too

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sol79

rahulsquirk said:


> Yes I got CO in 1 day... Wish you luck too
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Did the CO ask you for any additional docs?


----------



## rahulsquirk

sol79 said:


> Did the CO ask you for any additional docs?


No. I haven't replied back to the CO. I will upload all relevant documents by tomorrow and submit. I think clicking the Information Provided button is sufficient ?

I don't need to reply to the CO or anything right ?


----------



## sol79

rahulsquirk said:


> No. I haven't replied back to the CO. I will upload all relevant documents by tomorrow and submit. I think clicking the Information Provided button is sufficient ?
> 
> I don't need to reply to the CO or anything right ?


If he/she emails you, upload whatever they ask for, click info provided, and then reply to the email.

Have they asked you for anything apart from medicals/form 80/1221?


----------



## rahulsquirk

No. Nothing else.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin_acct

vikaschandra said:


> kevin_acct said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is not any thing like quota in Visas. Quota do exist in Invitations only. There are visa subclasses like 175 176 and 475 in which capping exists. There is no such capping in GSM sublass 189 and 190. People should beware of the persons who are spreading baseless rumours and create fear among the applicants who are desperatley waiting for their grants.
> 
> But yes DIBP is not doing fair to guys who have lodged visa a lot earliet than those who got their grants very quickly. It seems that if you have taken points for your work experience then there are more chances that your grant will be delayed. So what they are upto. They want unexperienced skilled workers?? It is very unfortunate.
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin check delay emails were received last year few for your reference.
> 
> 
> 
> BossLadyMo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Client Name XXXXX XXXX
> Date of Birth XX XXX XXXX
> Date of Visa Application XX XXX XXXX
> Application ID 12345678
> Transaction Reference Number XXXXXX123XXX
> File Number XXX1234/XXXX
> 
> Dear XXXXX XXXX
> 
> I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190). Currently, the department does not require further information or documents from you in relation to your visa application.
> 
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department?s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.
> 
> 
> XYZ
> GSM Visa Processing Officer
> General Skilled Migration Queensland
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> 
> That's what it looks like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sam24112003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the same delay email from DIBP today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged my application on 31st March 2015 under 189 (263111 Code)
> 
> Let's wait and watch now .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harishsidhartha said:
> 
> 
> 
> See the link below...
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/media/fact-sheets/21managing.htm
> 
> I also got a delay mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Harish S
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> explorer101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I received the delay email from DIBP today. Below is the content from the email -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was really hoping for a direct grant this week but to my disappointment I received this email.
> 
> After reading this email, I have few questions. Can someone please clarify these for me?
> 
> 1) If my application makes it in this year cut i.e. 2014-15, usually how long do I need to wait before the communication from CO (or direct grant) after receiving the delay email?
> 
> 2) If my application doesn't make it in this year, will my application be considered for grant in July? Or is it the case the my application will be discarded and then I have to take the EOI route again in July?
> 
> 3) If my current application is considered in July, what if the ANZSCO code which I have applied under this year is discontinued next year? Will my application still be considered for the grant or will I be asked to change the ANZSCO code of my application (or for the worst, even asked to take the EOI route again) ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is not necessary that this would happen this year as well though.
Click to expand...

It was changed from September 2015 onwards. Now there isnt any capping quota exists. As far as my knowledge is concerned.


----------



## kevin_acct

andreyx108b said:


> kevin_acct said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is not any thing like quota in Visas. Quota do exist in Invitations only. There are visa subclasses like 175 176 and 475 in which capping exists. There is no such capping in GSM sublass 189 and 190. People should beware of the persons who are spreading baseless rumours and create fear among the applicants who are desperatley waiting for their grants. But yes DIBP is not doing fair to guys who have lodged visa a lot earliet than those who got their grants very quickly. It seems that if you have taken points for your work experience then there are more chances that your grant will be delayed. So what they are upto. They want unexperienced skilled workers?? It is very unfortunate.
> 
> 
> 
> Do the research before confusing people.
> 
> I've posted a link to the DIBP wen-site explaining about the quotas.
Click to expand...

I think you should do your research part first. If there would be any sort of quota then there wouldnt be any discrimination in Visa grants. In EOIs too, Invitation is sent only to one who filed earlier. 
It is a matter of common sense that they can not ignore the precendence of earlier applications if they have limited number of Visa grants. Invitation process is there to cap one occupation.


----------



## vikaschandra

kevin_acct said:


> I think you should do your research part first. If there would be any sort of quota then there wouldnt be any discrimination in Visa grants. In EOIs too, Invitation is sent only to one who filed earlier.
> It is a matter of common sense that they can not ignore the precendence of earlier applications if they have limited number of Visa grants. Invitation process is there to cap one occupation.


Kevin not all people who are talking about cap and queue here are wrong and you are right. In case this happens not only the applicants who lodged earlier will be impacted rather everyone in the queue who is awaiting grant will be.
Under Skill Slect system also who has higher points get invited and not the one who has lower scores but has filled earlier than the higher pointer would be selected. You should be aware of the cutoff which takes precedence to the DOE. Only when the applicants are with same points DOE matters. 

Let us keep this topic aside and wait for the grant. No benefit pointing fingers at anyone. We are here to help each other and share views and scenarios. 

Further to this my friend no one would want the capping and queuing to happen neither Andrey nor you niether me. We wish all of the applicants who are awaiting grants get it soon. 
Best wishes with your application. Wish you speedy grant.


----------



## realwizard

kevin_acct said:


> I think you should do your research part first. If there would be any sort of quota then there wouldnt be any discrimination in Visa grants. In EOIs too, Invitation is sent only to one who filed earlier.
> It is a matter of common sense that they can not ignore the precendence of earlier applications if they have limited number of Visa grants. Invitation process is there to cap one occupation.


As I have pointed out, there is a (theoretical) limit of 128,550 Skill stream places for the 2015-2016 year (Fact Sheet - Migration Programme planning levels).
Now show me your research.


----------



## kevin_acct

Yes Vikas. I agree with you. It is baseless to point fingers at anyone. Main thing is our grants which are pending over couple of months. Wish everyone a good luck to get their golden emails this week.


----------



## conjoinme

sandeshrego said:


> Guys my employers have denied to give me work exp. letter. So, thought of below two options, please suggest if DIBP will be satisfied with these
> 
> 1. I am in touch with my ex-colleges in senior positions, they can give me a letter with all details but not in company letter head. So, can I do this by typing on bond letter, asking to sign and provide their evidence of position through visa copy and card? I have the format with me
> 
> Or
> 
> 2. Can I draft a letter in bond paper by myself and get it signed by Indian notary with their signatures??


There is a format for the Statutory Declaration. Google for the format in your country. Ensure to have have the signatures on the notarized documdent and the below statement by Notary
"Signed before me"

My wife's stat dec rejected just because of this.

Cheers


----------



## jamis

Got my grant around 20 mins ago.. 
Hope those who waiting for the grant would get it soon. 

Software Engineer | 261313 | 65 Points

Age: 30 Points
ACS: +Ve(deducted 4 years) (BSc Eng. Electrical Degree 15 Points)
Experience claimable: 5 years (10 Points)
IELTS : All 7+ (10 Points)

EOI: 26/02/2016
Medical cleared: 27/02/2016
Invitation: 09/03/2016
Lodge: 09/03/2016 
Docs uploaded: All (including Form 80, 1221, CV)
Singapore Police COC (Applied 09/03/2016 Received/Uploaded 18/03/2016) 

CO: No - Direct Grant (Brisbane)
Grant: 18-April-2016


----------



## alexdegzy

Congrats


----------



## vikaschandra

jamis said:


> Got my grant around 20 mins ago..
> Hope those who waiting for the grant would get it soon.
> 
> Software Engineer | 261313 | 65 Points
> 
> Age: 30 Points
> ACS: +Ve(deducted 4 years) (BSc Eng. Electrical Degree 15 Points)
> Experience claimable: 5 years (10 Points)
> IELTS : All 7+ (10 Points)
> 
> EOI: 26/02/2016
> Medical cleared: 27/02/2016
> Invitation: 09/03/2016
> Lodge: 09/03/2016
> Docs uploaded: All (including Form 80, 1221, CV)
> Singapore Police COC (Applied 09/03/2016 Received/Uploaded 18/03/2016)
> 
> CO: No - Direct Grant (Brisbane)
> Grant: 18-April-2016


Congratulations Jamis. Best wishea for your future endeavors. 

Guys who have been assigned CO from Brisbane would be happy to see the First grant of the week come from Brisbane


----------



## Lopea

jamis said:


> Got my grant around 20 mins ago..
> Hope those who waiting for the grant would get it soon.
> 
> Software Engineer | 261313 | 65 Points
> 
> Age: 30 Points
> ACS: +Ve(deducted 4 years) (BSc Eng. Electrical Degree 15 Points)
> Experience claimable: 5 years (10 Points)
> IELTS : All 7+ (10 Points)
> 
> EOI: 26/02/2016
> Medical cleared: 27/02/2016
> Invitation: 09/03/2016
> Lodge: 09/03/2016
> Docs uploaded: All (including Form 80, 1221, CV)
> Singapore Police COC (Applied 09/03/2016 Received/Uploaded 18/03/2016)
> 
> CO: No - Direct Grant (Brisbane)
> Grant: 18-April-2016


Congrats Man！


----------



## vikaschandra

Lopea said:


> Congrats Man！


Jamis lodged 9th March before 12th March has had no CO contact but direct grant. Hope this grant clears your worry 

Best wishes with your application


----------



## andreyx108b

jamis said:


> Got my grant around 20 mins ago..  Hope those who waiting for the grant would get it soon. Software Engineer | 261313 | 65 Points Age: 30 Points ACS: +Ve(deducted 4 years) (BSc Eng. Electrical Degree 15 Points) Experience claimable: 5 years (10 Points) IELTS : All 7+ (10 Points) EOI: 26/02/2016 Medical cleared: 27/02/2016 Invitation: 09/03/2016 Lodge: 09/03/2016 Docs uploaded: All (including Form 80, 1221, CV) Singapore Police COC (Applied 09/03/2016 Received/Uploaded 18/03/2016) CO: No - Direct Grant (Brisbane) Grant: 18-April-2016


Congrats!


----------



## charlie31

jamis said:


> Got my grant around 20 mins ago..
> Hope those who waiting for the grant would get it soon.
> 
> Software Engineer | 261313 | 65 Points
> 
> Age: 30 Points
> ACS: +Ve(deducted 4 years) (BSc Eng. Electrical Degree 15 Points)
> Experience claimable: 5 years (10 Points)
> IELTS : All 7+ (10 Points)
> 
> EOI: 26/02/2016
> Medical cleared: 27/02/2016
> Invitation: 09/03/2016
> Lodge: 09/03/2016
> Docs uploaded: All (including Form 80, 1221, CV)
> Singapore Police COC (Applied 09/03/2016 Received/Uploaded 18/03/2016)
> 
> CO: No - Direct Grant (Brisbane)
> Grant: 18-April-2016



Congratulations


----------



## kapoor.neha

jamis said:


> Got my grant around 20 mins ago..
> Hope those who waiting for the grant would get it soon.
> 
> Software Engineer | 261313 | 65 Points
> 
> Age: 30 Points
> ACS: +Ve(deducted 4 years) (BSc Eng. Electrical Degree 15 Points)
> Experience claimable: 5 years (10 Points)
> IELTS : All 7+ (10 Points)
> 
> EOI: 26/02/2016
> Medical cleared: 27/02/2016
> Invitation: 09/03/2016
> Lodge: 09/03/2016
> Docs uploaded: All (including Form 80, 1221, CV)
> Singapore Police COC (Applied 09/03/2016 Received/Uploaded 18/03/2016)
> 
> 
> 
> CO: No - Direct Grant (Brisbane)
> Grant: 18-April-2016


Congratulations


----------



## Lopea

vikaschandra said:


> Jamis lodged 9th March before 12th March has had no CO contact but direct grant. Hope this grant clears your worry
> 
> Best wishes with your application


Thanks mate， I am with 190 visa. Thus, I think the processing time will be a little bit slow compared with 189. Hope for the best!


----------



## vikaschandra

Lopea said:


> Thanks mate， I am with 190 visa. Thus, I think the processing time will be a little bit slow compared with 189. Hope for the best!


190 has priority over 189 so I assume it would be faster as compared to 189


----------



## Jezza.S

jamis said:


> Got my grant around 20 mins ago..
> 
> Hope those who waiting for the grant would get it soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Software Engineer | 261313 | 65 Points
> 
> 
> 
> Age: 30 Points
> 
> ACS: +Ve(deducted 4 years) (BSc Eng. Electrical Degree 15 Points)
> 
> Experience claimable: 5 years (10 Points)
> 
> IELTS : All 7+ (10 Points)
> 
> 
> 
> EOI: 26/02/2016
> 
> Medical cleared: 27/02/2016
> 
> Invitation: 09/03/2016
> 
> Lodge: 09/03/2016
> 
> Docs uploaded: All (including Form 80, 1221, CV)
> 
> Singapore Police COC (Applied 09/03/2016 Received/Uploaded 18/03/2016)
> 
> 
> 
> CO: No - Direct Grant (Brisbane)
> 
> Grant: 18-April-2016




Congratulations!  

Just out of curiosity, did you get an email telling you that the assessment has commenced even though they never requested anything from you?


----------



## Jezza.S

vikaschandra said:


> 190 has priority over 189 so I assume it would be faster as compared to 189




What? I thought it was the other way around? (According to immigration, check the attached photo)


----------



## jamis

Thanks 

Nope, It was directly from "Application Received" -> "Finalized" 
No update since the lodgement (40 days).

Really nice if there was an update. This waiting is the killer..



Jezza.S said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, did you get an email telling you that the assessment has commenced even though they never requested anything from you?


----------



## kritigulshan

Hi People,

Once you lodge the application and get the bridging visa,is there any way to know if the CO will be from Brisbane or Adeliade team?

Also,if you are travelling out of Australia,how soon should you apply for Bridging Visa B?

Thanks
Kriti


----------



## kiat87

jamis said:


> Thanks
> 
> Nope, It was directly from "Application Received" -> "Finalized"
> No update since the lodgement (40 days).
> 
> Really nice if there was an update. This waiting is the killer..


hey, congrats mate, did you get any employment verification since you claimed 10 pts for that?


----------



## jamis

Thanks mate.. 
I think there was no verification, If verified my current employer should inform me. Also my previous company went offline, it was closed and website/email/contact numbers are not valid. So I think I can conclude that there was no verification happened.



kiat87 said:


> hey, congrats mate, did you get any employment verification since you claimed 10 pts for that?


----------



## Jezza.S

jamis said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, It was directly from "Application Received" -> "Finalized"
> 
> No update since the lodgement (40 days).
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice if there was an update. This waiting is the killer..




You finally made it!  Haha I guess I will just try not to think about it at all.


----------



## Jezza.S

kritigulshan said:


> Hi People,
> 
> Once you lodge the application and get the bridging visa,is there any way to know if the CO will be from Brisbane or Adeliade team?
> 
> Also,if you are travelling out of Australia,how soon should you apply for Bridging Visa B?
> 
> Thanks
> Kriti




I tried to find out about that this morning since I'm heading overseas tomorrow for 5 days.

Call 1300 364 613 and they will check which center is processing your case, then they will either give you a phone number for the center or ask you to send an email depending on how urgent it is. 

I think it takes sometime for BVB unless you are lodging it in person and pay by credit card straightaway (in which case someone reported that he got it the very next day), so do it asap. I read it somewhere that it would have to apply through paper application (that post was a couple of years old...so not too sure). Thankfully I still have a student visa that's valid till 2022, so I didn't need to apply for that.


----------



## simon.ghosh

realwizard said:


> As I have pointed out, there is a (theoretical) limit of 128,550 Skill stream places for the 2015-2016 year (Fact Sheet - Migration Programme planning levels).
> Now show me your research.


From July last year till March this year 23,560 invites were sent for 189 & 489 (and I hope 190 won't be any higher than this number). SkillSelect 23 March 2016 Round Results

Considering even 80% of these invitees actually applied for the visa...wondering how the limit of 128,550 would be reached in next couple of months. 

Only if there were pending 100,000+ spillover cases that got cleared this year...:juggle:


----------



## alexdegzy

simon.ghosh said:


> From July last year till March this year 23,560 invites were sent for 189 & 489 (and I hope 190 won't be any higher than this number). SkillSelect 23 March 2016 Round Results
> 
> 
> 
> Considering even 80% of these invitees actually applied for the visa...wondering how the limit of 128,550 would be reached in next couple of months.
> 
> 
> 
> Only if there were pending 100,000+ spillover cases that got cleared this year...:juggle:




The limit could have considered dependents as the links didn't specify 128,550 invitations , it said visa limit ,and considering most applicants have families and dependents that might have exhausted the limit. Also there are usually unfinished applications brought over from last year , who knows. The best we can do is hope for the best .


----------



## kritigulshan

Thanks Jezza.S

I am travelling next month end so was wondering should I wait for few more days in the hope that I will have a CO contact or apply for BVB right away.

I will reach out to the number and see how it goes.

Thanks again.


----------



## vikaschandra

Jezza.S said:


> What? I thought it was the other way around? (According to immigration, check the attached photo)


Jezza please check this link fo clarity

Excerpt from the link. 

"Processing priority groups and order of processing
Priority processing arrangements apply to skilled migration applications. They determine the order in which the department considers applications. Applications accorded a higher priority under the arrangements will be processed ahead of lower priority applications, regardless of when the application is lodged.
T_he following table details processing priorities for skilled migration applications.
Note: The highest priority is listed first. SkillSelect applications (187, 186, 190 and 489) will be the highest priority in each group."_


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats.. Awesome News.

Fourth Grant reported today..




jamis said:


> Got my grant around 20 mins ago..
> Hope those who waiting for the grant would get it soon.
> 
> Software Engineer | 261313 | 65 Points
> 
> Age: 30 Points
> ACS: +Ve(deducted 4 years) (BSc Eng. Electrical Degree 15 Points)
> Experience claimable: 5 years (10 Points)
> IELTS : All 7+ (10 Points)
> 
> EOI: 26/02/2016
> Medical cleared: 27/02/2016
> Invitation: 09/03/2016
> Lodge: 09/03/2016
> Docs uploaded: All (including Form 80, 1221, CV)
> Singapore Police COC (Applied 09/03/2016 Received/Uploaded 18/03/2016)
> 
> CO: No - Direct Grant (Brisbane)
> Grant: 18-April-2016


----------



## Abdin

kamalendra said:


> thank you so much for updating fren,,,
> btw 1. how much points u have claimed for work experience and
> 2. for how many company???
> 3 did they called your current employer only or past too????
> 4. what are the documents you have submitted as the evideguide mences to prove your employment claim??
> 
> kindly please guide me


Please find below answers in-line.

1. how much points u have claimed for work experience :5
2. for how many company??? :2
3 did they called your current employer only or past too???? : Only Current Employer
4. what are the documents you have submitted as the evideguide mences to prove your employment claim?? : I have submitted payslips/Bank statements and tax certs for all tenure(previous and current), Plus i also submitted the gate passes,business cards etc. I was not expecting a call as my documents were strong enough to justify my employment.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Guess this info is not updated as yet



Jezza.S said:


> What? I thought it was the other way around? (According to immigration, check the attached photo)


----------



## M R

Hi Vikas,

Could you please tell what this date will mean ?


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

jamis said:


> Got my grant around 20 mins ago..
> Hope those who waiting for the grant would get it soon.
> 
> Software Engineer | 261313 | 65 Points
> 
> Age: 30 Points
> ACS: +Ve(deducted 4 years) (BSc Eng. Electrical Degree 15 Points)
> Experience claimable: 5 years (10 Points)
> IELTS : All 7+ (10 Points)
> 
> EOI: 26/02/2016
> Medical cleared: 27/02/2016
> Invitation: 09/03/2016
> Lodge: 09/03/2016
> Docs uploaded: All (including Form 80, 1221, CV)
> Singapore Police COC (Applied 09/03/2016 Received/Uploaded 18/03/2016)
> 
> CO: No - Direct Grant (Brisbane)
> Grant: 18-April-2016


Congratulations jamis 

Folks, I too got my grant today!! IED : 24-Feb-2017. 

A big thank you to everyone for their support & all the best to everyone awaiting the grant.


----------



## sandeshrego

*Importing Skillselect from my Agent Account*

Guys, out of curiosity, I just wanted to see what documents my agent has uploaded. I know the procedure. But, will my agent get a notification or know that I have imported. I am not going to change or upload or download anything, just view. So, please let me know if this procedure will alert them. I have my visa number to import


----------



## samsonk76

*Concerned query*

Hi Group,

Waiting for my grant too:

Visa Applied: 11 Feb 2016
1st CO contact: 29 Feb 2016 (asking for PCC and Medicals) - Provided all info on 15 Mar 2016

2nd CO contact: 7 Apr 2016 asking for Spouse PCC for a visit to UAE in 2009. Uploaded Form 1023 on same date with corrected dates which was actually 7 1/2 months Visit visa stay in UAE. Mail sent to CO asking if he still requires a PCC. 

Meanwhile checked with agencies in UAE who are saying they can not provide PCC for Visit visa 

Immi account status still on 'Information Requested' (as per advise from my consultant)

No reply yet sent a reminder on 18/04/2016

Is this normal - please help?


Thanks


----------



## friezo

alexdegzy said:


> The limit could have considered dependents as the links didn't specify 128,550 invitations , it said visa limit ,and considering most applicants have families and dependents that might have exhausted the limit. Also there are usually unfinished applications brought over from last year , who knows. The best we can do is hope for the best .


There are only 43,990 places for skilled independent SC189 visa, not sure this number includes family members also. So now its race against the time for all pending applications. 

Australia’s 2015-16 Migration Programme | Migration Blog


----------



## charlie31

1moreEECandidate said:


> Congratulations jamis
> 
> Folks, I too got my grant today!! IED : 24-Feb-2017.
> 
> A big thank you to everyone for their support & all the best to everyone awaiting the grant.


Congrats, please share your timeline.


----------



## theskyisalive

All 4 grants today for people who logged their application after Jan-2016!

Seems all who logged in Jan'16 and before are the unlucky ones...


----------



## Jezza.S

vikaschandra said:


> Jezza please check this link fo clarity
> 
> 
> 
> Excerpt from the link.
> 
> 
> 
> "Processing priority groups and order of processing
> 
> Priority processing arrangements apply to skilled migration applications. They determine the order in which the department considers applications. Applications accorded a higher priority under the arrangements will be processed ahead of lower priority applications, regardless of when the application is lodged.
> 
> T_he following table details processing priorities for skilled migration applications.
> 
> Note: The highest priority is listed first. SkillSelect applications (187, 186, 190 and 489) will be the highest priority in each group."_




Please note "SkillSelect applications (187, 186, 190 and 489) will be the highest priority in EACH group"

The key word being 'each'. 190 and 189 are not in the same group (group 3 and 4 respectively). If you look at the table, there are more than just 1 visa type in each group and they actually tell you in each particular group which is processed first.

But it also says highest priority is listed first...I assume that means 3 over 4, I don't really know...it doesn't really make much sense tho since the priority group 1 visas take a lot longer in terms of timeline than 3 and 4


----------



## rohitjaggi

Guys

Need you expertise on this now.

I got married to my girlfriend this year on 11 March 2016. My 189 application as you can see in my timelines is 23 November 2015 and still " UNDER ROUTINE PROCESS". I want to know if I can add my wife to my current application. 

I am in Australia on Temp Grad Visa waiting for my 189 and she is in INDIA . I would like to know the process and the documents needed to add to my application.

Please help.

Thanks
Regards


----------



## vikaschandra

sandeshrego said:


> Guys, out of curiosity, I just wanted to see what documents my agent has uploaded. I know the procedure. But, will my agent get a notification or know that I have imported. I am not going to change or upload or download anything, just view. So, please let me know if this procedure will alert them. I have my visa number to import


Sandesh check the below posts that will help in importing your application to the immiaccount

QUOTE=vikaschandra;9721178]Yes you can create a new immi account and import your application using the TRN number provided on your application. 

Refer to the links below
Create Immi Account

https://www.border.gov.au/immiaccount

How to create Immi Account (Step by Step process)

https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/create_new_application_individual.pdf

Make sure that after you import the application to immiaccount you do not do any uploads from your side. just be a spectator to your application (login -> View -> logout)[/QUOTE]



vikaschandra said:


> Create a new immi account with your email id. After login you would be able to see import application link. Click that it will redirect you to a page which shall ask you to input you name, dob, TRN id & captcha upon providing all the details and submittion the form the immi account will import your application. You will be able to see all the detsils invluding the mailbox which has correspondence with CO & agent. Just be a viewer and see what your agent has been doing. Do not update anything leave that for the agent.


----------



## vikaschandra

M R said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Could you please tell what this date will mean ?


As Shawn mentioned in his earlier post this date is not updated. 

This date means the application on or before 9th March 2016 have been picked up and are in processing stage


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

47 Days and counting... :fingerscrossed::noidea:


----------



## ravikiran7070

shawnchristophervaz said:


> 47 Days and counting... :fingerscrossed::noidea:


53 days since lodgement and 1 month since CO contact


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

charlie31 said:


> Congrats, please share your timeline.


EOI : Jan-16
ITA : 16-Feb-16
Visa lodged : 18-Feb-16 
Medicals : 20-Feb-16 
CO contact : 10-Mar-16 (asked for PCC, Form 80 & 1221, CV) 
Documents uploaded : 02-Apr-16 
Grant : 18-Apr-16 
IED : 24-Feb-16 
Flying :???


----------



## rahulnair

ravikiran7070 said:


> 53 days since lodgement and 1 month since CO contact




Approaching 100 days since lodgement! Any average number of days for grant since receipt of IMMI assessment commence email?


----------



## Jezza.S

Jezza.S said:


> Please note "SkillSelect applications (187, 186, 190 and 489) will be the highest priority in EACH group"
> 
> The key word being 'each'. 190 and 189 are not in the same group (group 3 and 4 respectively). If you look at the table, there are more than just 1 visa type in each group and they actually tell you in each particular group which is processed first.
> 
> But it also says highest priority is listed first...I assume that means 3 over 4, I don't really know...it doesn't really make much sense tho since the priority group 1 visas take a lot longer in terms of timeline than 3 and 4


Wait, i think i got it. Combining information from those two pages, I think it means in general 190 (being in priority group 3) is processed first before 189 (priority group 4), but depends on the planning level for group 3 and group 4, say if they get way too many 190 than planned, they will put 189 first I guess?


----------



## Phoenix2135

ravikiran7070 said:


> 53 days since lodgement and 1 month since CO contact


56 days since lodgement with all docs and Still no CO contact !


----------



## 1400ashi

1moreEECandidate said:


> EOI : Jan-16
> ITA : 16-Feb-16
> Visa lodged : 18-Feb-16
> Medicals : 20-Feb-16
> CO contact : 10-Mar-16 (asked for PCC, Form 80 & 1221, CV)
> Documents uploaded : 02-Apr-16
> Grant : 18-Apr-16
> IED : 24-Feb-16
> Flying :???


congrats


----------



## alonzo

ginni said:


> I think that PCC and Medicals are submitted after application submission. I am also at the same stage, I have applied for PCC India and waiting for that.


Hello people, 
I am on the same page, got Oman PCC/ waiting for India PCC

7 Feb 2016 : EOI (75 Points)
17 Feb 2016 : Invitation
2 April 2016 : Visa Lodged
????: Waiting for CO contact :juggle:


----------



## smartyad

Hi Guys ,
I have a question here of the CSOL or SOL List.
I am a S/W Developer with 5years 6 Months experience
i am confused which category should I apply to in the list. Software Engineer seems close and i have held that designation System Engineer, Software Engineer, Engineer in job experience

Analyst Programmer	261311	ACS
Developer Programmer	261312	ACS
Software Engineer 261313	ACS

Any help will be appreciated


----------



## charlie31

kevin_acct said:


> Yes Vikas. I agree with you. It is baseless to point fingers at anyone. Main thing is our grants which are pending over couple of months. Wish everyone a good luck to get their golden emails this week.





1moreEECandidate said:


> EOI : Jan-16
> ITA : 16-Feb-16
> Visa lodged : 18-Feb-16
> Medicals : 20-Feb-16
> CO contact : 10-Mar-16 (asked for PCC, Form 80 & 1221, CV)
> Documents uploaded : 02-Apr-16
> Grant : 18-Apr-16
> IED : 24-Feb-16
> Flying :???


You have similar timeline as mine and same day CO contact as mine. You uploaded documents five days before me. Keeping my fingers crossed for the next week. Did you hear back from the CO between April 2nd and 18th? Also, are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## vish1985

ravikiran7070 said:


> 53 days since lodgement and 1 month since CO contact



ravi,

see my timeline


----------



## 1400ashi

vikaschandra said:


> 190 has priority over 189 so I assume it would be faster as compared to 189


it is not faster in my case though


----------



## ravikiran7070

Phoenix2135 said:


> 56 days since lodgement with all docs and Still no CO contact !



Your direct grant is on the way mate..


----------



## 1400ashi

jamis said:


> Got my grant around 20 mins ago..
> Hope those who waiting for the grant would get it soon.
> 
> Software Engineer | 261313 | 65 Points
> 
> Age: 30 Points
> ACS: +Ve(deducted 4 years) (BSc Eng. Electrical Degree 15 Points)
> Experience claimable: 5 years (10 Points)
> IELTS : All 7+ (10 Points)
> 
> EOI: 26/02/2016
> Medical cleared: 27/02/2016
> Invitation: 09/03/2016
> Lodge: 09/03/2016
> Docs uploaded: All (including Form 80, 1221, CV)
> Singapore Police COC (Applied 09/03/2016 Received/Uploaded 18/03/2016)
> 
> CO: No - Direct Grant (Brisbane)
> Grant: 18-April-2016


congrats


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

1400ashi said:


> congrats


Thank you very much. 

All the best to you.


----------



## Sujithg83

Hi, is it compulsory to upload CV as part of document. In my CO contact they asked only PCC, Form 80 & 1221.

In which evidence document we have to upload CV.

Visa lodged : 12-Feb-16 
Medicals : 20-Feb-16 
CO contact : 29-Mar-16 (asked for PCC, Form 80 & 1221)
Documents uploaded : 18-Mar-16 Grant : ???


----------



## zeeshan355

vikaschandra said:


> Kevin not all people who are talking about cap and queue here are wrong and you are right. In case this happens not only the applicants who lodged earlier will be impacted rather everyone in the queue who is awaiting grant will be.
> Under Skill Slect system also who has higher points get invited and not the one who has lower scores but has filled earlier than the higher pointer would be selected. You should be aware of the cutoff which takes precedence to the DOE. Only when the applicants are with same points DOE matters.
> 
> Let us keep this topic aside and wait for the grant. No benefit pointing fingers at anyone. We are here to help each other and share views and scenarios.
> 
> Further to this my friend no one would want the capping and queuing to happen neither Andrey nor you niether me. We wish all of the applicants who are awaiting grants get it soon.
> Best wishes with your application. Wish you speedy grant.


Very well said vikas, u r right and intellectual answer!!! lets not waste our energy on thinking whats not in our hands.... be positive dude and stop the negative vibes in the group....hope all is well that ends well... best of luck to all... lets keep the essence of this thread alive...


----------



## friezo

1moreEECandidate said:


> EOI : Jan-16
> ITA : 16-Feb-16
> Visa lodged : 18-Feb-16
> Medicals : 20-Feb-16
> CO contact : 10-Mar-16 (asked for PCC, Form 80 & 1221, CV)
> Documents uploaded : 02-Apr-16
> Grant : 18-Apr-16
> IED : 24-Feb-16
> Flying :???



Congrats! is it from GSM Brisbane ??


----------



## vikaschandra

1moreEECandidate said:


> EOI : Jan-16
> ITA : 16-Feb-16
> Visa lodged : 18-Feb-16
> Medicals : 20-Feb-16
> CO contact : 10-Mar-16 (asked for PCC, Form 80 & 1221, CV)
> Documents uploaded : 02-Apr-16
> Grant : 18-Apr-16
> IED : 24-Feb-16
> Flying :???


Congratulations.


----------



## vikaschandra

zeeshan355 said:


> Very well said vikas, u r right and intellectual answer!!! lets not waste our energy on thinking whats not in our hands.... be positive dude and stop the negative vibes in the group....hope all is well that ends well... best of luck to all... lets keep the essence of this thread alive...


Thanks Zeeshan we can understand that all these weird thoughts start creeping in our minds when the Grant is delayed. 
We all would love to get an answer for our queries but as said their are some decisions internal to DIBP which we cannot speculate until it is encountered. 

All we can do is wait and wish the best for everyone.


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

friezo said:


> Congrats! is it from GSM Brisbane ??


Adelaide


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations.


Thank you very much Vikas


----------



## Rishistrider

Congrats jamis buddy.... And all the very best for your future endeavours in the continent down under... Hoping we too get our grants soon.. Waiting is a killer for sure...


----------



## Rishistrider

Congratulations to all who received their grants and best wishes for speedy grants to all who are in queue to receive...


----------



## Evan82

Sujithg83 said:


> Hi, is it compulsory to upload CV as part of document. In my CO contact they asked only PCC, Form 80 & 1221.
> 
> In which evidence document we have to upload CV.
> 
> Visa lodged : 12-Feb-16
> Medicals : 20-Feb-16
> CO contact : 29-Mar-16 (asked for PCC, Form 80 & 1221)
> Documents uploaded : 18-Mar-16 Grant : ???


Point-3 in the below post:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/8578825-post425.html


----------



## arjun09

Hi, i am new to this forum.

Software Engineer 261313 (60 Points )

Visa lodged : 22 feb 2016
Medicals : 25 feb 2016
CO contacted 15th march 2016( asked for form 80 for me and my wife and PCC) .
Information provided : 24th march 2016.
Grant: ???

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## dhruv_sahai

*Frustration !!!!*

Going to be 60 days old this 21st...


Looks like my application should be processed by now. Got my CO allocated and even got a verification call...

This is really killing me everyday....


-DS


----------



## Phoenix2135

dhruv_sahai said:


> Going to be 60 days old this 21st...
> 
> 
> Looks like my application should be processed by now. Got my CO allocated and even got a verification call...
> 
> This is really killing me everyday....
> 
> 
> -DS


Dhuruv,

Few applicants have been waiting since Oct/Nov -2015 !


----------



## dhruv_sahai

Phoenix2135 said:


> Dhuruv,
> 
> Few applicants have been waiting since Oct/Nov -2015 !


Ya Phoenix,

I know this hard truth... They really give me energy to accept this wait...

There are 30 more days of wait for me. Will definitely keep on calling the Brisbane office every single day after my application crosses 90 + days till they don't grant me the visa..
:boxing::boxing:

Regards
DS


----------



## Phoenix2135

dhruv_sahai said:


> Ya Phoenix,
> 
> I know this hard truth... They really give me energy to accept this wait...
> 
> There are 30 more days of wait for me. Will definitely keep on calling the Brisbane office every single day after my application crosses 90 + days till they don't grant me the visa..
> :boxing::boxing:
> 
> Regards
> DS


Myself,

Visa lodged on 23/02 with PCC, Medical -25/02 , Form -80 & 1221 on 05/03 but till now no CO contact !


----------



## blackstarzes

My visa was granted today!!! 20 days! Wow - so stoked


----------



## alexdegzy

Congrats !


----------



## engradnan2828

congrats buddy



blackstarzes said:


> My visa was granted today!!! 20 days! Wow - so stoked


----------



## smartyad

*Australia Visa*



smartyad said:


> Hi Guys ,
> I have a question here of the CSOL or SOL List.
> I am a S/W Developer with 5years 6 Months experience
> i am confused which category should I apply to in the list. Software Engineer seems close and i have held that designation System Engineer, Software Engineer, Engineer in job experience
> 
> Analyst Programmer	261311	ACS
> Developer Programmer	261312	ACS
> Software Engineer 261313	ACS
> 
> Any help will be appreciated


Any info on this creitaria,
Also should i file ACS for my wife as well. We both are S/w Engineers ??


----------



## engradnan2828

Great 



jamis said:


> Got my grant around 20 mins ago..
> Hope those who waiting for the grant would get it soon.
> 
> Software Engineer | 261313 | 65 Points
> 
> Age: 30 Points
> ACS: +Ve(deducted 4 years) (BSc Eng. Electrical Degree 15 Points)
> Experience claimable: 5 years (10 Points)
> IELTS : All 7+ (10 Points)
> 
> EOI: 26/02/2016
> Medical cleared: 27/02/2016
> Invitation: 09/03/2016
> Lodge: 09/03/2016
> Docs uploaded: All (including Form 80, 1221, CV)
> Singapore Police COC (Applied 09/03/2016 Received/Uploaded 18/03/2016)
> 
> CO: No - Direct Grant (Brisbane)
> Grant: 18-April-2016


----------



## engradnan2828

Great



1moreEECandidate said:


> Thank you very much Vikas


----------



## blackstarzes

smartyad said:


> Any info on this creitaria,
> Also should i file ACS for my wife as well. We both are S/w Engineers ??


Hi smartyad,

Take a look at the document at https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf - this gives you more information.

You need to look at your duties at work and units (classes) in your qualifications. They say that:

- At least 65% of the ICT units in your qualification must be relevant to the nominated occupation
- At least 65% of the duties and responsibilities listed in the employment reference letters must be relevant to the nominated occupation.

Good luck!


----------



## charlie31

blackstarzes said:


> My visa was granted today!!! 20 days! Wow - so stoked


This is amazing, congratulations.

Was this Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## vikaschandra

blackstarzes said:


> My visa was granted today!!! 20 days! Wow - so stoked


Congratulations.


----------



## DT2702

Congrats everyone on your Visa Grants. Very happy for all of you. 

Today I complete 60 days from date of Visa Application and 46 Days from CO contact.

Claimed no points for experience .... and still waiting ....its killing to say the least. 

Hopefully the grant is just around the corner.

Regards 
DT2702



Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackstarzes

charlie31 said:


> This is amazing, congratulations.
> 
> Was this Adelaide or Brisbane?


I got a direct grant, so I was not contacted by a CO. The grant letter says GSM Brisbane on it, so I guess that it was Brisbane...


----------



## blackstarzes

DT2702 said:


> Congrats everyone on your Visa Grants. Very happy for all of you.
> 
> Today I complete 60 days from date of Visa Application and 46 Days from CO contact.
> 
> Claimed no points for experience .... and still waiting ....its killing to say the least.
> 
> Hopefully the grant is just around the corner.
> 
> Regards
> DT2702
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Thanks DT2702! Keeping fingers crossed for you! I am sure they will grant it to you soon


----------



## Jasmin FR

Congratulation, hopefully I will get soon.
Employment verification: 13 April,2016
Still waiting for visa


----------



## badboy0711

blackstarzes said:


> My visa was granted today!!! 20 days! Wow - so stoked


wooow.. pretty fast.. !!! congrats dude..


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

blackstarzes said:


> My visa was granted today!!! 20 days! Wow - so stoked


Congratulations


----------



## arabsandals

Hi all

I have enough points to apply for the 189 visa. Including my wife's skilled employment I score 65 points. However, this excludes any points for skilled employment itself. This is because, as a lawyer, I effectively be Australian qualified before I can get accreditation for skilled employment (which seems barmy). Is this an issue. In other words, can you apply on the skilled independent worker track if you don't claim for skilled employment, instead relying on age, degree, English language and spousal skilled employment?


----------



## engradnan2828

congrats



Romrio said:


> Got my grant on 22nd March. See signature for details.


----------



## rajesh23733

dhruv_sahai said:


> Going to be 60 days old this 21st...
> 
> 
> Looks like my application should be processed by now. Got my CO allocated and even got a verification call...
> 
> This is really killing me everyday....
> 
> 
> -DS



Hi dhruv sahai, our timelines are almost similar, at least document uploaded.

First CO Contact - 17th Feb 2016
Doc uploaded - 18th Mar 2016
Status is in still Assessment in Progress

is your application with GSM Brisbane ?


----------



## engradnan2828

around a corner:second:



farina said:


> Congratulation, hopefully I will get soon.
> Employment verification: 13 April,2016
> Still waiting for visa


----------



## dhruv_sahai

rajesh23733 said:


> Hi dhruv sahai, our timelines are almost similar, at least document uploaded.
> 
> First CO Contact - 17th Feb 2016
> Doc uploaded - 18th Mar 2016
> Status is in still Assessment in Progress
> 
> is your application with GSM Brisbane ?


Yes the lazy Brisabane team...


----------



## rajesh23733

dhruv_sahai said:


> Yes the lazy Brisabane team...



oh great, hope employment verification will take place soon for me as well.

Mine too is with lazy Brisbane. Hope we both get visa around same time...


----------



## ARYAN2015

dhruv_sahai said:


> Yes the lazy Brisabane team...


Can you please let me know how was the employment verification done for you?
Did they call your HR or Manager? And how did you come to know? I am also expecting an employment verification for me.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

samsonk76 said:


> Hi Group,
> 
> Waiting for my grant too:
> 
> Visa Applied: 11 Feb 2016
> 1st CO contact: 29 Feb 2016 (asking for PCC and Medicals) - Provided all info on 15 Mar 2016
> 
> 2nd CO contact: 7 Apr 2016 asking for Spouse PCC for a visit to UAE in 2009. Uploaded Form 1023 on same date with corrected dates which was actually 7 1/2 months Visit visa stay in UAE. Mail sent to CO asking if he still requires a PCC.
> 
> Meanwhile checked with agencies in UAE who are saying they can not provide PCC for Visit visa
> 
> Immi account status still on 'Information Requested' (as per advise from my consultant)
> 
> No reply yet sent a reminder on 18/04/2016
> 
> Is this normal - please help?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hi Samson, 

Your time line matchs to mine... Even i am waiting... let wwwait together...


----------



## dhruv_sahai

ARYAN2015 said:


> Can you please let me know how was the employment verification done for you?
> Did they call your HR or Manager? And how did you come to know? I am also expecting an employment verification for me.


Hi Aryan,

Refer--> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-lodge-2015-gang-post9925217.html#post9925217


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats.. 

That was Fast and Furious 9



blackstarzes said:


> My visa was granted today!!! 20 days! Wow - so stoked


----------



## ibm.wazzy

So it again 4-5 Visa a Day.... 

When will be my turn...


----------



## rc4aus

ibm.wazzy said:


> So it again 4-5 Visa a Day....
> 
> When will be my turn...


Soon!


----------



## zeeshan.139

got visa granted just like 30 mins ago ... 

visa lodged on 7th feb 

no verification calls , i applied under 263111 category 

this forum was on immense help to me .. 

thank you guys


----------



## rc4aus

zeeshan.139 said:


> got visa granted just like 30 mins ago ...
> 
> visa lodged on 7th feb
> 
> no verification calls , i applied under 263111 category
> 
> this forum was on immense help to me ..
> 
> thank you guys


Congratulations!! Any status changes?


----------



## ibm.wazzy

zeeshan.139 said:


> got visa granted just like 30 mins ago ...
> 
> visa lodged on 7th feb
> 
> no verification calls , i applied under 263111 category
> 
> this forum was on immense help to me ..
> 
> thank you guys



Wow Congrats Zeeshan, Feeling Happy for you... 
Can you let me know the exact PST time you received your mail... 
Just curious.... 

Congrats again.... Get set for next task...


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

zeeshan.139 said:


> got visa granted just like 30 mins ago ...
> 
> visa lodged on 7th feb
> 
> no verification calls , i applied under 263111 category
> 
> this forum was on immense help to me ..
> 
> thank you guys


Congratulations


----------



## vikaschandra

zeeshan.139 said:


> got visa granted just like 30 mins ago ...
> 
> visa lodged on 7th feb
> 
> no verification calls , i applied under 263111 category
> 
> this forum was on immense help to me ..
> 
> thank you guys


Congratulations Zeeshan thats great news. Best Wishes for your future endeavors


----------



## kiat87

zeeshan.139 said:


> got visa granted just like 30 mins ago ...
> 
> visa lodged on 7th feb
> 
> no verification calls , i applied under 263111 category
> 
> this forum was on immense help to me ..
> 
> thank you guys


Congrats, the grant email send out anytime day and night??


----------



## vikaschandra

zeeshan.139 said:


> got visa granted just like 30 mins ago ...
> 
> visa lodged on 7th feb
> 
> no verification calls , i applied under 263111 category
> 
> this forum was on immense help to me ..
> 
> thank you guys


By the way did you happen to receive the email from your Agent or DIBP? Whats the time stamp on the mail received. CO doing night shift


----------



## kamalendra

Abdin said:


> Please find below answers in-line.
> 
> 1. how much points u have claimed for work experience :5
> 2. for how many company??? :2
> 3 did they called your current employer only or past too???? : Only Current Employer
> 4. what are the documents you have submitted as the evideguide mences to prove your employment claim?? : I have submitted payslips/Bank statements and tax certs for all tenure(previous and current), Plus i also submitted the gate passes,business cards etc. I was not expecting a call as my documents were strong enough to justify my employment.


Okay Thank you so much for information,,,
today lots of ppl got grant today,,,, you will also get by this week..... all the very best,,, best wishes


----------



## andreyx108b

zeeshan.139 said:


> got visa granted just like 30 mins ago ... visa lodged on 7th feb no verification calls , i applied under 263111 category this forum was on immense help to me .. thank you guys


Congrats!!


----------



## kawal_547

zeeshan.139 said:


> got visa granted just like 30 mins ago ...
> 
> visa lodged on 7th feb
> 
> no verification calls , i applied under 263111 category
> 
> this forum was on immense help to me ..
> 
> thank you guys


Congratulations buddy.

Kindly apprise that did u get the email from DIBP or agent abt ur grant. Or what is the time stamp of the email.

Usually I stop checking my DIBP account post 3 pm IST.

Now it seems I have to do it 24/7.


----------



## Ashish_2574

zeeshan.139 said:


> got visa granted just like 30 mins ago ...
> 
> visa lodged on 7th feb
> 
> no verification calls , i applied under 263111 category
> 
> this forum was on immense help to me ..
> 
> thank you guys


Congrats man!


----------



## rc4aus

I have a silly Q here. Once you get a grant, do you receive an email in your registered mail account or do you have to login to DIBP account to check? Same for other status changes for the application?


----------



## kawal_547

rc4aus said:


> I have a silly Q here. Once you get a grant, do you receive an email in your registered mail account or do you have to login to DIBP account to check? Same for other status changes for the application?


Both

Information is there on DIBP account as that's the official medium to communicate for the CO.

Anything that comes in DIBP(communication) is also there in the regular email.

However status change is only visible on DIBP and not on email.


----------



## ranjoo

hi guys ... i got my CO allocated and requested pcc and form 80 ...i have uploaded and also clicked on the "Information provided button" in the account 

*APART FROM THIS DO WE NEED TO EMAIL THEM THAT I HAVE UPLOADED THE REQUESTED DOCUMENTS*


----------



## albena.d84

rc4aus said:


> I have a silly Q here. Once you get a grant, do you receive an email in your registered mail account or do you have to login to DIBP account to check? Same for other status changes for the application?


you'll receive email(s) for everyone in the application with grant notification, email for removing EIO in SkillSelect and in immi.account changed status  

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

ranjoo said:


> hi guys ... i got my CO allocated and requested pcc and form 80 ...i have uploaded and also clicked on the "Information provided button" in the account
> 
> *APART FROM THIS DO WE NEED TO EMAIL THEM THAT I HAVE UPLOADED THE REQUESTED DOCUMENTS*


That should be adequate


----------



## 72shoaib

Hi all, want to apply 189. please help me for the following 
1.BE instrumentation tech
2.MASTERS electrical engineering (usa)
Work experience ; 8 year software Tester. (applying for 261313 software engineer) 
Should i apply through rpl,Can acs give me +ve for 6 yrs atleast. If yes how many points do i get.
Do i need get my qualifications assessed separately.
Correct me if i m wrong
Age:25 qual:15, exp: if +ve 10 points. English exams yet to write 
Thanks and good luck


----------



## albena.d84

albena.d84 said:


> you'll receive email(s) for everyone in the application with grant notification, email for removing EOI in SkillSelect and in immi.account changed status
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk




Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## shafiq2k

zeeshan.139 said:


> got visa granted just like 30 mins ago ...
> 
> visa lodged on 7th feb
> 
> no verification calls , i applied under 263111 category
> 
> this forum was on immense help to me ..
> 
> thank you guys


Congratulations Zeeshan and pray for me.


----------



## sol79

Hi all,

I got the gsm.allocated email today.

Dear *<SNIP>*

Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has

been allocated for processing

"Dear 

This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further

processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required. "

The application status in immi.gov still shows as Application Received.

Veterans - is this normal? Thanks.


----------



## kamalendra

sol79 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got the gsm.allocated email today.
> 
> Dear *<SNIP>*
> 
> Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
> 
> been allocated for processing
> 
> "Dear
> 
> This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further
> 
> processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required. "
> 
> The application status in immi.gov still shows as Application Received.
> 
> Veterans - is this normal? Thanks.


yes its quite common,,, I also received, immi assessment commence mail few day ago 

just wait wait,,


----------



## kamalendra

sol79 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got the gsm.allocated email today.
> 
> Dear *<SNIP>*
> 
> Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
> 
> been allocated for processing
> 
> "Dear
> 
> This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further
> 
> processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required. "
> 
> The application status in immi.gov still shows as Application Received.
> 
> Veterans - is this normal? Thanks.


yes its quite common,,, I also received, immi assessment commence mail few day ago 

just wait wait,,
but u r onshore applicant,,, u may nt need to wait much. all the best


----------



## sol79

Thanks guys.


----------



## rajeshrpjha

Many thanks to this forum, as I have always find appropriate answers to my doubts. 

I have been granted 189 VISA today morning. I wish all pending queues are cleared and all waiting people get their grant. For your reference, I am giving my timelines.

Job Code: 261311
Points Eligible: 60
EOI Submitted: 23 Sep 2015
EOI Received: 03 Feb 2016
Visa Lodged: 01 March 2016
CO Contact: 15 March 2016 (For medicals, and proof of functional knowledge for spouse) 
Responded to CO: 21 Mach 2016
Visa Grant: 19 April 2016

Now, I have to look for a job and try to fly as soon as possible.


----------



## alexdegzy

Congrats!


----------



## charlie31

zeeshan.139 said:


> got visa granted just like 30 mins ago ...
> 
> visa lodged on 7th feb
> 
> no verification calls , i applied under 263111 category
> 
> this forum was on immense help to me ..
> 
> thank you guys


Congratulations


----------



## charlie31

rajeshrpjha said:


> Many thanks to this forum, as I have always find appropriate answers to my doubts.
> 
> I have been granted 189 VISA today morning. I wish all pending queues are cleared and all waiting people get their grant. For your reference, I am giving my timelines.
> 
> Job Code: 261311
> Points Eligible: 60
> EOI Submitted: 23 Sep 2015
> EOI Received: 03 Feb 2016
> Visa Lodged: 01 March 2016
> CO Contact: 15 March 2016 (For medicals, and proof of functional knowledge for spouse)
> Responded to CO: 21 Mach 2016
> Visa Grant: 19 April 2016
> 
> 
> Now, I have to look for a job and try to fly as soon as possible.



That was super fast, congratulations


----------



## Ashish_2574

rajeshrpjha said:


> Many thanks to this forum, as I have always find appropriate answers to my doubts.
> 
> I have been granted 189 VISA today morning. I wish all pending queues are cleared and all waiting people get their grant. For your reference, I am giving my timelines.
> 
> Job Code: 261311
> Points Eligible: 60
> EOI Submitted: 23 Sep 2015
> EOI Received: 03 Feb 2016
> Visa Lodged: 01 March 2016
> CO Contact: 15 March 2016 (For medicals, and proof of functional knowledge for spouse)
> Responded to CO: 21 Mach 2016
> Visa Grant: 19 April 2016
> 
> Now, I have to look for a job and try to fly as soon as possible.


Congrats Rajesh!!! This was very quick.


----------



## Alhad

Hi guys,

I got below mail from DIBP today:

**
Sensitive
Dear Mr Kulkarni,

Thank you for your attachments. Please note a copy of your spouse’s birth certificate and your Form 80 are still outstanding. Please provide those as soon as possible. I have placed your file for a review in the middle of May 2016.

Kind Regards

Visa Processing Officer| General Skilled Migration Programme Delivery SA
Permanent Visa & Citizenship Programme Branch l Visa and Citizenship Management Division
Visa and Citizenship Services Group
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
Email: [email protected]
Website: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection
**

I don't have my spouse's birth certificate. Although I have submitted all other documents having spouse's birthdate, not sure why they want this now. Form 80, I can understand. They should have asked for all required documents in one go when I had my first CO contact. 
Its funny how they work. 
Anyway, should I reply to the officer that I do not have wife's birth certificate and I can make an Affidavit based on other documents like passport, school leaving etc?
Not sure what to do now really. 

Please suggest experts. I am perhaps one step away now.

Note: This mail communication is not there in my ImmiAccount when I checked.

Cheers,
A


----------



## vikaschandra

rajeshrpjha said:


> Many thanks to this forum, as I have always find appropriate answers to my doubts.
> 
> I have been granted 189 VISA today morning. I wish all pending queues are cleared and all waiting people get their grant. For your reference, I am giving my timelines.
> 
> Job Code: 261311
> Points Eligible: 60
> EOI Submitted: 23 Sep 2015
> EOI Received: 03 Feb 2016
> Visa Lodged: 01 March 2016
> CO Contact: 15 March 2016 (For medicals, and proof of functional knowledge for spouse)
> Responded to CO: 21 Mach 2016
> Visa Grant: 19 April 2016
> 
> Now, I have to look for a job and try to fly as soon as possible.


Congratulations Rajesh.


----------



## vikaschandra

Alhad said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got below mail from DIBP today:
> 
> **
> Sensitive
> Dear Mr Kulkarni,
> 
> Thank you for your attachments. Please note a copy of your spouse’s birth certificate and your Form 80 are still outstanding. Please provide those as soon as possible. I have placed your file for a review in the middle of May 2016.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Visa Processing Officer| General Skilled Migration Programme Delivery SA
> Permanent Visa & Citizenship Programme Branch l Visa and Citizenship Management Division
> Visa and Citizenship Services Group
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> Email: [email protected]
> Website: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> **
> 
> I don't have my spouse's birth certificate. Although I have submitted all other documents having spouse's birthdate, not sure why they want this now. Form 80, I can understand. They should have asked for all required documents in one go when I had my first CO contact.
> Its funny how they work.
> Anyway, should I reply to the officer that I do not have wife's birth certificate and I can make an Affidavit based on other documents like passport, school leaving etc?
> Not sure what to do now really.
> 
> Please suggest experts. I am perhaps one step away now.
> 
> Note: This mail communication is not there in my ImmiAccount when I checked.
> 
> Cheers,
> A


If you do not have the cerificate as you said prepare the mentioned documents and upload it along with the form 80. No need to communicate with the DIBP official regarding not having the BC.


----------



## Alhad

vikaschandra said:


> If you do not have the cerificate as you said prepare the mentioned documents and upload it along with the form 80. No need to communicate with the DIBP official regarding not having the BC.


Thanks, Vikas. I've already uploaded spouse's passport, school leaving and 10th marksheet which all have her complete name with birth date. 
My form 80 is pending which I never uploaded. Also, the 'Information Provided' button is not active in my ImmiAccount. So I need to send form 80 over email in the reply? I am not able to understand what they are doing with my case and why.

A


----------



## subashv

*Waiting for CO allocation*

Hi Guys,

I have lodged my visa application on 17 th February 2016.

I have uploaded all my documents on the same day including Form 80 and PCC.

My medicals were completed on 25 th february.

Till date, the status still shows as "Application Received".

Should I contact the processing office. If so, Can someone please share the contact details?

Eagerly waiting for replies:juggle:!!!


----------



## ARYAN2015

Please let me know if I should contact CO to check the status of my application? Also what do we generally ask them? Please suggest.


Visa type - Subclass 189 (65 points)
Visa Application submitted: 7-Jan-2016
CO contacted - 18-Jan-2016 (asked for Employment evidence)
Documents uploaded - 21st Jan 2016
Visa Grant - ??


----------



## Raiyan

Dear Experts

I wanted to know how can I club docs? for example, I intend to put all (3 separate jobs) of my job reference letters in 1 file. Is that fine for visa lodge application?

2nd question, is birth cert a must to provide? I have national ID card to support my identity but do not have a birth cert.

BR//Raiyan


----------



## vikaschandra

Alhad said:


> Thanks, Vikas. I've already uploaded spouse's passport, school leaving and 10th marksheet which all have her complete name with birth date.
> My form 80 is pending which I never uploaded. Also, the 'Information Provided' button is not active in my ImmiAccount. So I need to send form 80 over email in the reply? I am not able to understand what they are doing with my case and why.
> 
> A


the IP button might get enabled after some time do check it. In case it does not then send it via email. 

you should have uploaded the form 80 earlier this way you would have avoided the contact with the CO. 

the normal processing time after CO contact and document submission would be 4-6 weeks


----------



## vikaschandra

Raiyan said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> I wanted to know how can I club docs? for example, I intend to put all (3 separate jobs) of my job reference letters in 1 file. Is that fine for visa lodge application?
> 
> 2nd question, is birth cert a must to provide? I have national ID card to support my identity but do not have a birth cert.
> 
> BR//Raiyan


do not club 3 different reference letter in one keep them as separate file as they are different employment episodes. 
BC is not mandatory but most of the applicants have been asked for it. In case an applicant does not have BC the grade 10 mark sheet and certificate which has DOB would suffice but then it is up to the CO's discretion weather he/she wants to accept as evidence of BC or not


----------



## rahulnair

sol79 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got the gsm.allocated email today.
> 
> Dear Saurabh BIJUR
> 
> Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
> 
> been allocated for processing
> 
> "Dear
> 
> This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further
> 
> processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required. "
> 
> The application status in immi.gov still shows as Application Received.
> 
> Veterans - is this normal? Thanks.




I got this mail too... Just an intimation that assessment has commenced and application is progressing.


----------



## jschopra

Hello All,

I had a query.

DIBP sometimes, and randomly, does employment verification calls. Especially if we have claimed points for employment. They will contact the phone no. and email address available on the official documents.

Now my current company is under a bit of mismanagement regarding HR and Admin processes. I'm quite sure the phone will go unanswered and no one will look at the email and respond. What can I do in this case? Everything is genuine but might get in jeopardy because of this.

Any advice.


----------



## T Thareja

Reading the posts about second CO contact today, I started looking for Affidavit for birth certificates.. Five minutes later I realized..
Finally wait is over for me tooo..Got my Visa grant today..
IED 1- Feb- 2017.


----------



## charlie31

T Thareja said:


> Reading the posts about second CO contact today, I started looking for Affidavit for birth certificates.. Five minutes later I realized..
> Finally wait is over for me tooo..Got my Visa grant today..
> IED 1- Feb- 2017.


Congratulations


----------



## Bushra Zahra

jschopra said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I had a query.
> 
> DIBP sometimes, and randomly, does employment verification calls. Especially if we have claimed points for employment. They will contact the phone no. and email address available on the official documents.
> 
> Now my current company is under a bit of mismanagement regarding HR and Admin processes. I'm quite sure the phone will go unanswered and no one will look at the email and respond. What can I do in this case? Everything is genuine but might get in jeopardy because of this.
> 
> Any advice.


I was in the same situation so I talked to my boss, I am at a good terms with him, that can he check on and off the hr email so that if there is any mail it can be answered. And he was really helping. cant you do such a thing??? Anyway i think if you have provided all the documents like pay slips, bank statements, tax deduction certificates of every year you claimed point for they do not go for verification.... because I never got a call and email here so..... but then again it is just my opinion.... best of luck


----------



## Evan82

jschopra said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I had a query.
> 
> DIBP sometimes, and randomly, does employment verification calls. Especially if we have claimed points for employment. They will contact the phone no. and email address available on the official documents.
> 
> Now my current company is under a bit of mismanagement regarding HR and Admin processes. I'm quite sure the phone will go unanswered and no one will look at the email and respond. What can I do in this case? Everything is genuine but might get in jeopardy because of this.
> 
> Any advice.


You'll be asked to produce a natural justice letter if employment verification fails. Resources and information on this document are available in the forum.
For example: check out this post: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/2656289-post43334.html


----------



## andreyx108b

rajeshrpjha said:


> Many thanks to this forum, as I have always find appropriate answers to my doubts. I have been granted 189 VISA today morning. I wish all pending queues are cleared and all waiting people get their grant. For your reference, I am giving my timelines. Job Code: 261311 Points Eligible: 60 EOI Submitted: 23 Sep 2015 EOI Received: 03 Feb 2016 Visa Lodged: 01 March 2016 CO Contact: 15 March 2016 (For medicals, and proof of functional knowledge for spouse) Responded to CO: 21 Mach 2016 Visa Grant: 19 April 2016 Now, I have to look for a job and try to fly as soon as possible.


Congrats!


----------



## AA007

T Thareja said:


> Reading the posts about second CO contact today, I started looking for Affidavit for birth certificates.. Five minutes later I realized..
> Finally wait is over for me tooo..Got my Visa grant today..
> IED 1- Feb- 2017.


Congratulations


----------



## AA007

zeeshan.139 said:


> got visa granted just like 30 mins ago ...
> 
> visa lodged on 7th feb
> 
> no verification calls , i applied under 263111 category
> 
> this forum was on immense help to me ..
> 
> thank you guys


Congratulations


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

T Thareja said:


> Reading the posts about second CO contact today, I started looking for Affidavit for birth certificates.. Five minutes later I realized..
> Finally wait is over for me tooo..Got my Visa grant today..
> IED 1- Feb- 2017.


Congrats.


----------



## theskyisalive

Just received a verification call from Australian embassy in India, they mainly enquired about roles, responsibilities, duration of job and salary details for last two employments , including my current employment for which I didn't claim any points!


----------



## sandeshrego

*CO Contact*

Just got call from agent saying abt CO Contact.

-PTE to be sent through Website
-Indian company, work exp. letter, salary slips, offer letter, tax file documents
-Mech Engineering Certificate and transcript.
I have all of these.. Phew..


----------



## jairichi

Alhad said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got below mail from DIBP today:
> 
> **
> Sensitive
> Dear Mr Kulkarni,
> 
> Thank you for your attachments. Please note a copy of your spouse’s birth certificate and your Form 80 are still outstanding. Please provide those as soon as possible. I have placed your file for a review in the middle of May 2016.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Visa Processing Officer| General Skilled Migration Programme Delivery SA
> Permanent Visa & Citizenship Programme Branch l Visa and Citizenship Management Division
> Visa and Citizenship Services Group
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> Email: [email protected]
> Website: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> **
> 
> I don't have my spouse's birth certificate. Although I have submitted all other documents having spouse's birthdate, not sure why they want this now. Form 80, I can understand. They should have asked for all required documents in one go when I had my first CO contact.
> Its funny how they work.
> Anyway, should I reply to the officer that I do not have wife's birth certificate and I can make an Affidavit based on other documents like passport, school leaving etc?
> Not sure what to do now really.
> 
> Please suggest experts. I am perhaps one step away now.
> 
> Note: This mail communication is not there in my ImmiAccount when I checked.
> 
> Cheers,
> A


Did you provide a certified color copy of passport?

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
Scanned colour copy of your birth registration, and that of all people included in the application, showing the names of both parents. If you do not have a birth certificate, provide a certified scanned colour copy of the identification pages of at least one of the following:
passport
family book showing both parents’ names
identification document issued by the government
document issued by a court that verifies the person’s identity
other acceptable evidence that you are who you claim to be.


----------



## OnlyAustralia

Edited by me!


----------



## andreyx108b

OnlyAustralia said:


> Dear Moderator, My purpose of posting PTE preparation material is only to help other people so that they can get help from the study material which I collected from many sources. As we know, PTE test is very new and many people are not able to get material for their preparation; I am just helping them by sharing data. I am not going to get any personal benefits from "Pearson" for promoting or advertising their PTE test. My purpose is only to help people as they helped me when I was very new to PTE test. In addition, I have an impression that forums are made to help society and this help can be done in any way either replying people's query or sharing the data which they want. If you still want that I do not post this material in this Forum, I have other Forums on which I can post to help people.


You are spamming the thread. All of those who are waiting for a grant - have already done their English tests. Find an appropriate thread.


----------



## vikaschandra

T Thareja said:


> Reading the posts about second CO contact today, I started looking for Affidavit for birth certificates.. Five minutes later I realized..
> Finally wait is over for me tooo..Got my Visa grant today..
> IED 1- Feb- 2017.


Congratulations.


----------



## Alhad

jairichi said:


> Did you provide a certified color copy of passport?
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
> Scanned colour copy of your birth registration, and that of all people included in the application, showing the names of both parents. If you do not have a birth certificate, provide a certified scanned colour copy of the identification pages of at least one of the following:
> passport
> family book showing both parents’ names
> identification document issued by the government
> document issued by a court that verifies the person’s identity
> other acceptable evidence that you are who you claim to be.


Hi Jairichi,

Yes, in fact i have provided notarized copy of wife's passport. I think after submitting the Form 80, I should respond this to the CO that I have already provided evidence of birth date?

A


----------



## amar_klanti

wow..congrats Thareja



T Thareja said:


> Reading the posts about second CO contact today, I started looking for Affidavit for birth certificates.. Five minutes later I realized..
> Finally wait is over for me tooo..Got my Visa grant today..
> IED 1- Feb- 2017.


----------



## Learn

Hello Everyone,

I have received my grant today. My agent has just notified me that golden email has come.
Thank you all for all the help which has been provided from time to time by expat forum members.
All the very best for all the people who are waiting for their grant and I will pray to god that all waiting people should get their grant/golden email as soon as possible.

Regards,
Learn


----------



## kawal_547

Learn said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have received my grant today. My agent has just notified me that golden email has come.
> Thank you all for all the help which has been provided from time to time by expat forum members.
> All the very best for all the people who are waiting for their grant and I will pray to god that all waiting people should get their grant/golden email as soon as possible.
> 
> Regards,
> Learn


Congratulations


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Learn said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have received my grant today. My agent has just notified me that golden email has come.
> Thank you all for all the help which has been provided from time to time by expat forum members.
> All the very best for all the people who are waiting for their grant and I will pray to god that all waiting people should get their grant/golden email as soon as possible.
> 
> Regards,
> Learn



Congrats and best of luck for your future.


----------



## Vardhan16

Learn said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have received my grant today. My agent has just notified me that golden email has come.
> Thank you all for all the help which has been provided from time to time by expat forum members.
> All the very best for all the people who are waiting for their grant and I will pray to god that all waiting people should get their grant/golden email as soon as possible.
> 
> Regards,
> Learn


Congratulations


----------



## rajesh23733

*Status in ImmiAccount*

Hello All,

I need you advise on the below query. 

Status in my ImmiAccount is "Assessment in Progress", however, I have not got any mail on assessment commencing as a few others in this thread have got. So I am little worried about whether or not my application is under assessment now. 

Can you please advise me if I could send a mail to DIBP requesting for the status of my application. What email id do i need to send mail if there is no problem in sending it. 

My case is with lazy GSM.BRISBANE. So do I have to send them or to 
gsm.allocated ?

My timelines are

EOI - 8th Dec 2015
Visa Lodged - 30th Jan 2016
CO Contact - 17th Feb 2016
Docs uploaded - 18th March 2016 ( 2 days delayed than the time frame given)


----------



## amar_klanti

Congrats Learn, what is your occupation code.

thanks


Learn said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have received my grant today. My agent has just notified me that golden email has come.
> Thank you all for all the help which has been provided from time to time by expat forum members.
> All the very best for all the people who are waiting for their grant and I will pray to god that all waiting people should get their grant/golden email as soon as possible.
> 
> Regards,
> Learn


----------



## Vardhan16

Vardhan16 said:


> Congratulations


Hi All, 

I will complete 90 days since I lodged the application. Can anyone give me GSM Brisbane office contact number ...


----------



## Learn

amar_klanti said:


> Congrats Learn, what is your occupation code.
> 
> thanks


 software engineer


----------



## rajesh23733

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I will complete 90 days since I lodged the application. Can anyone give me GSM Brisbane office contact number ...



Hi Vardhan, 3 months standard processing time is from the date of visa application lodged or from the date from documents uploaded after CO contact ?


----------



## Evan82

rajesh23733 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I need you advise on the below query.
> 
> Status in my ImmiAccount is "Assessment in Progress", however, I have not got any mail on assessment commencing as a few others in this thread have got. So I am little worried about whether or not my application is under assessment now.
> 
> Can you please advise me if I could send a mail to DIBP requesting for the status of my application. What email id do i need to send mail if there is no problem in sending it.
> 
> My case is with lazy GSM.BRISBANE. So do I have to send them or to
> gsm.allocated ?
> 
> My timelines are
> 
> EOI - 8th Dec 2015
> Visa Lodged - 30th Jan 2016
> CO Contact - 17th Feb 2016
> Docs uploaded - 18th March 2016 ( 2 days delayed than the time frame given)


IMHO absence of an email notification is not worrisome (whatsoever). It's highly likely that your application is under assessment. If you are adamant on emailing, you should email both the email IDs you have mentioned.


----------



## charlie31

rajeshrpjha said:


> Many thanks to this forum, as I have always find appropriate answers to my doubts.
> 
> I have been granted 189 VISA today morning. I wish all pending queues are cleared and all waiting people get their grant. For your reference, I am giving my timelines.
> 
> Job Code: 261311
> Points Eligible: 60
> EOI Submitted: 23 Sep 2015
> EOI Received: 03 Feb 2016
> Visa Lodged: 01 March 2016
> CO Contact: 15 March 2016 (For medicals, and proof of functional knowledge for spouse)
> Responded to CO: 21 Mach 2016
> Visa Grant: 19 April 2016
> 
> Now, I have to look for a job and try to fly as soon as possible.


Congratulations and best of luck


----------



## rajesh23733

Evan82 said:


> IMHO absence of an email notification is not worrisome (whatsoever). It's highly likely that your application is under assessment. If you are adamant on emailing, you should email both the email IDs you have mentioned.


Hi Evan82, thanks for quick reply. I definitely not adamant, just wanted to if it will be good idea to send an email. Probably I should wait for this month and think of sending mail later right....


----------



## Phoenix2135

theskyisalive said:


> Just received a verification call from Australian embassy in India, they mainly enquired about roles, responsibilities, duration of job and salary details for last two employments , including my current employment for which I didn't claim any points!


Hi,

Did you submit all docs related to employment ?
How many points did you claim on employment ?
How will they verify with applicant ,if applied through agent ?
Has your employment period been assessed by relevant authorities (ACS) during assessment ?
How did you receive call today as today is gazetted holiday!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vardhan16

rajesh23733 said:


> Hi Vardhan, 3 months standard processing time is from the date of visa application lodged or from the date from documents uploaded after CO contact ?


Hi Rajesh,

3 Months is after lodging the application. 
Application lodged : Jan 29
CO contact. : Feb 13th
Docs uploaded : Feb 13th


----------



## Evan82

rajesh23733 said:


> Hi Evan82, thanks for quick reply. I definitely not adamant, just wanted to if it will be good idea to send an email. Probably I should wait for this month and think of sending mail later right....


yeah buddy... don't freak out. I have seen that immi account status is more accurate than the email system. For example, I have seen a case where the immi account showed "application finalized", but no grant letters in the bloke's email. He freaked out and called the DIBP. The letters were sent just an hour later. You can relax and chill back IMHO.


----------



## 1400ashi

one of my friend received his grant today. it was 189 systems analyst, lodge date 18.02.2016, co contact 10.03.2016 for pcc and medicals, grant 19.04.2016


----------



## 1400ashi

Learn said:


> software engineer


congrats


----------



## 1400ashi

T Thareja said:


> Reading the posts about second CO contact today, I started looking for Affidavit for birth certificates.. Five minutes later I realized..
> Finally wait is over for me tooo..Got my Visa grant today..
> IED 1- Feb- 2017.


congrats


----------



## 1400ashi

rajeshrpjha said:


> Many thanks to this forum, as I have always find appropriate answers to my doubts.
> 
> I have been granted 189 VISA today morning. I wish all pending queues are cleared and all waiting people get their grant. For your reference, I am giving my timelines.
> 
> Job Code: 261311
> Points Eligible: 60
> EOI Submitted: 23 Sep 2015
> EOI Received: 03 Feb 2016
> Visa Lodged: 01 March 2016
> CO Contact: 15 March 2016 (For medicals, and proof of functional knowledge for spouse)
> Responded to CO: 21 Mach 2016
> Visa Grant: 19 April 2016
> 
> Now, I have to look for a job and try to fly as soon as possible.


congrats


----------



## shafiq2k

rajeshrpjha said:


> Many thanks to this forum, as I have always find appropriate answers to my doubts.
> 
> I have been granted 189 VISA today morning. I wish all pending queues are cleared and all waiting people get their grant. For your reference, I am giving my timelines.
> 
> Job Code: 261311
> Points Eligible: 60
> EOI Submitted: 23 Sep 2015
> EOI Received: 03 Feb 2016
> Visa Lodged: 01 March 2016
> CO Contact: 15 March 2016 (For medicals, and proof of functional knowledge for spouse)
> Responded to CO: 21 Mach 2016
> Visa Grant: 19 April 2016
> 
> Now, I have to look for a job and try to fly as soon as possible.


Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## 1400ashi

blackstarzes said:


> I got a direct grant, so I was not contacted by a CO. The grant letter says GSM Brisbane on it, so I guess that it was Brisbane...


congrats


----------



## jschopra

Learn said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have received my grant today. My agent has just notified me that golden email has come.
> Thank you all for all the help which has been provided from time to time by expat forum members.
> All the very best for all the people who are waiting for their grant and I will pray to god that all waiting people should get their grant/golden email as soon as possible.
> 
> Regards,
> Learn


Congratulations mate.
We have identical timeline. Hoping for the grant to be on its way.

Best of luck for the future.


----------



## theskyisalive

Phoenix2135 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you submit all docs related to employment ?
> How many points did you claim on employment ?
> How will they verify with applicant ,if applied through agent ?
> Has your employment period been assessed by relevant authorities (ACS) during assessment ?
> How did you receive call today as today is gazetted holiday!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I submitted HR letters, payslips, it returns and bank statements. Of course exp evaluation was done by ACS! The call was from Australian embassy in Delhi. I didn't apply through agent, so no idea on that!


----------



## badboy0711

There was some fair amount of grants today. Best of the luck for the future for all people who got the grant. 

Hope to receive mine soon.


----------



## KennySaw

Hi,

Congrats to all those who have received their grants today, couldn't help notice that DIPS has started to step up the number of grants per day. Has anyone applied in 2015 still waiting for their grant ?


----------



## vikaschandra

Learn said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have received my grant today. My agent has just notified me that golden email has come.
> Thank you all for all the help which has been provided from time to time by expat forum members.
> All the very best for all the people who are waiting for their grant and I will pray to god that all waiting people should get their grant/golden email as soon as possible.
> 
> Regards,
> Learn


Congratulations.


----------



## sandeshrego

*IT Returns*



theskyisalive said:


> I submitted HR letters, payslips, it returns and bank statements. Of course exp evaluation was done by ACS! The call was from Australian embassy in Delhi. I didn't apply through agent, so no idea on that!


What is meant by Income Tax Returns? Is it IT Returns as you mentioned? Does it mean I have to request Form 16 from my company or do it by myself? My CO asked me to upload the Income Tax Returns today.


----------



## charlie31

badboy0711 said:


> There was some fair amount of grants today. Best of the luck for the future for all people who got the grant.
> 
> Hope to receive mine soon.


Fingers and toes crossed


----------



## charlie31

Learn said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have received my grant today. My agent has just notified me that golden email has come.
> Thank you all for all the help which has been provided from time to time by expat forum members.
> All the very best for all the people who are waiting for their grant and I will pray to god that all waiting people should get their grant/golden email as soon as possible.
> 
> Regards,
> Learn


You and I have same date for visa lodged. However, I went back to CO with all documents later than you did. Hope my grant is also around the corner.


----------



## zeeshan355

jschopra said:


> Congratulations mate.
> We have identical timeline. Hoping for the grant to be on its way.
> 
> Best of luck for the future.


Even me too share almost similar timelines, profession and dates of contact.

Hope best of luck for all wawaiting for grants...

Congrats Sardaarjii...

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## theskyisalive

sandeshrego said:


> What is meant by Income Tax Returns? Is it IT Returns as you mentioned? Does it mean I have to request Form 16 from my company or do it by myself? My CO asked me to upload the Income Tax Returns today.


Yes IT returns is income tax returns! I hope you file tax returns every year...


----------



## jschopra

zeeshan355 said:


> Even me too share almost similar timelines, profession and dates of contact.
> 
> Hope best of luck for all wawaiting for grants...
> 
> Congrats Sardaarjii...
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


I haven't got my grant yet.
But will take your congrats 

Hoping its a sign of a grant on its way.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## zeeshan355

1400ashi said:


> congrats


CONGRATULATIONS JUBILLIATIONS RAJESH!!!!!!!

Now job hunt!!!!!!!!!! best of luck......


it was a long wait for u....

anyways it paid off!!!!!!!


----------



## amar_klanti

*Congrats*

Congrats Rajesh...




rajeshrpjha said:


> Many thanks to this forum, as I have always find appropriate answers to my doubts.
> 
> I have been granted 189 VISA today morning. I wish all pending queues are cleared and all waiting people get their grant. For your reference, I am giving my timelines.
> 
> Job Code: 261311
> Points Eligible: 60
> EOI Submitted: 23 Sep 2015
> EOI Received: 03 Feb 2016
> Visa Lodged: 01 March 2016
> CO Contact: 15 March 2016 (For medicals, and proof of functional knowledge for spouse)
> Responded to CO: 21 Mach 2016
> Visa Grant: 19 April 2016
> 
> Now, I have to look for a job and try to fly as soon as possible.


----------



## vish1985

Dear All,

Me, wife & kid received our grant today 189 BA, 10.32 AM UAE time. This forum was a great help for me during each stages of my process.

@vikas & @kishore without your inputs the process will not be this much smooth.

All the best for those who are waiting for the grant.


----------



## sumM

Hi Rajesh,

same happened with me as well. Some bug in the system 

dnw.





rajesh23733 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I need you advise on the below query.
> 
> Status in my ImmiAccount is "Assessment in Progress", however, I have not got any mail on assessment commencing as a few others in this thread have got. So I am little worried about whether or not my application is under assessment now.
> 
> Can you please advise me if I could send a mail to DIBP requesting for the status of my application. What email id do i need to send mail if there is no problem in sending it.
> 
> My case is with lazy GSM.BRISBANE. So do I have to send them or to
> gsm.allocated ?
> 
> My timelines are
> 
> EOI - 8th Dec 2015
> Visa Lodged - 30th Jan 2016
> CO Contact - 17th Feb 2016
> Docs uploaded - 18th March 2016 ( 2 days delayed than the time frame given)


----------



## amar_klanti

Don't worry Kenny, still there are so many people of 2015 waiting for their grants. 


KennySaw said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats to all those who have received their grants today, couldn't help notice that DIPS has started to step up the number of grants per day. Has anyone applied in 2015 still waiting for their grant ?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats.. 
Visa granted after working hours?



zeeshan.139 said:


> got visa granted just like 30 mins ago ...
> 
> visa lodged on 7th feb
> 
> no verification calls , i applied under 263111 category
> 
> this forum was on immense help to me ..
> 
> thank you guys


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats on CO contact.

All the best for your Grant.



ranjoo said:


> hi guys ... i got my CO allocated and requested pcc and form 80 ...i have uploaded and also clicked on the "Information provided button" in the account
> 
> *APART FROM THIS DO WE NEED TO EMAIL THEM THAT I HAVE UPLOADED THE REQUESTED DOCUMENTS*


----------



## KennySaw

amar_klanti said:


> Don't worry Kenny, still there are so many people of 2015 waiting for their grants.


Thanks bro. Hope we get our grants soon


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats on your Grant



rajeshrpjha said:


> Many thanks to this forum, as I have always find appropriate answers to my doubts.
> 
> I have been granted 189 VISA today morning. I wish all pending queues are cleared and all waiting people get their grant. For your reference, I am giving my timelines.
> 
> Job Code: 261311
> Points Eligible: 60
> EOI Submitted: 23 Sep 2015
> EOI Received: 03 Feb 2016
> Visa Lodged: 01 March 2016
> CO Contact: 15 March 2016 (For medicals, and proof of functional knowledge for spouse)
> Responded to CO: 21 Mach 2016
> Visa Grant: 19 April 2016
> 
> Now, I have to look for a job and try to fly as soon as possible.


----------



## vikaschandra

vish1985 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Me, wife & kid received our grant today 189 BA, 10.32 AM UAE time. This forum was a great help for me during each stages of my process.
> 
> @vikas & @kishore without your inputs the process will not be this much smooth.
> 
> All the best for those who are waiting for the grant.


Congratulations to you and your family Anand. Happy for you.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Do not contact them now..
I suggest you wait for a while.




subashv said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 17 th February 2016.
> 
> I have uploaded all my documents on the same day including Form 80 and PCC.
> 
> My medicals were completed on 25 th february.
> 
> Till date, the status still shows as "Application Received".
> 
> Should I contact the processing office. If so, Can someone please share the contact details?
> 
> Eagerly waiting for replies:juggle:!!!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats .

Awesome News..



Learn said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have received my grant today. My agent has just notified me that golden email has come.
> Thank you all for all the help which has been provided from time to time by expat forum members.
> All the very best for all the people who are waiting for their grant and I will pray to god that all waiting people should get their grant/golden email as soon as possible.
> 
> Regards,
> Learn


----------



## M R

*Status*

Hi, I completed the CO request on 10th (used request complete button and emailed)but the status in my account is still "information requested" . Is this normal or needs any action from my side ?


----------



## engradnan2828

congrats buddylane:



T Thareja said:


> Reading the posts about second CO contact today, I started looking for Affidavit for birth certificates.. Five minutes later I realized..
> Finally wait is over for me tooo..Got my Visa grant today..
> IED 1- Feb- 2017.


----------



## charlie31

vish1985 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Me, wife & kid received our grant today 189 BA, 10.32 AM UAE time. This forum was a great help for me during each stages of my process.
> 
> @vikas & @kishore without your inputs the process will not be this much smooth.
> 
> All the best for those who are waiting for the grant.


Congratulations to you


----------



## 1400ashi

vish1985 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Me, wife & kid received our grant today 189 BA, 10.32 AM UAE time. This forum was a great help for me during each stages of my process.
> 
> @vikas & @kishore without your inputs the process will not be this much smooth.
> 
> All the best for those who are waiting for the grant.


congrats


----------



## charlie31

M R said:


> Hi, I completed the CO request on 10th (used request complete button and emailed)but the status in my account is still "information requested" . Is this normal or needs any action from my side ?


It should have changed to Assessment in Progress. Have you provided everything that was asked for - PCC, Medicals, etc


----------



## krish4aus

Hi Friends, Congratz to everyone who has got the grant and wishes for the rest who are in pipeline.

We have our medical scheduled this Saturday at Elbis bangalore. Hoping for the best.


----------



## tuhiin

We have received our grant this morning around 8:30 AM 

I was a silent reader of the thread until today. 

It took me 46 days since I have uploaded all my documents (with CO requested ones).


----------



## ibm.wazzy

rajeshrpjha said:


> Many thanks to this forum, as I have always find appropriate answers to my doubts.
> 
> I have been granted 189 VISA today morning. I wish all pending queues are cleared and all waiting people get their grant. For your reference, I am giving my timelines.
> 
> Job Code: 261311
> Points Eligible: 60
> EOI Submitted: 23 Sep 2015
> EOI Received: 03 Feb 2016
> Visa Lodged: 01 March 2016
> CO Contact: 15 March 2016 (For medicals, and proof of functional knowledge for spouse)
> Responded to CO: 21 Mach 2016
> Visa Grant: 19 April 2016
> 
> Now, I have to look for a job and try to fly as soon as possible.


Hey Rajesh many congratulations.... I am happy for you... 
Enjoy...


----------



## amar_klanti

Congrats tuhiin 

What is your occupation code and last CO contact date?



tuhiin said:


> We have received our grant this morning around 8:30 AM
> 
> I was a silent reader of the thread until today.
> 
> It took me 46 days since I have uploaded all my documents (with CO requested ones).


----------



## ibm.wazzy

Alhad said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got below mail from DIBP today:
> 
> **
> Sensitive
> Dear Mr Kulkarni,
> 
> Thank you for your attachments. Please note a copy of your spouse’s birth certificate and your Form 80 are still outstanding. Please provide those as soon as possible. I have placed your file for a review in the middle of May 2016.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Visa Processing Officer| General Skilled Migration Programme Delivery SA
> Permanent Visa & Citizenship Programme Branch l Visa and Citizenship Management Division
> Visa and Citizenship Services Group
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> Email: [email protected]
> Website: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> **
> 
> I don't have my spouse's birth certificate. Although I have submitted all other documents having spouse's birthdate, not sure why they want this now. Form 80, I can understand. They should have asked for all required documents in one go when I had my first CO contact.
> Its funny how they work.
> Anyway, should I reply to the officer that I do not have wife's birth certificate and I can make an Affidavit based on other documents like passport, school leaving etc?
> Not sure what to do now really.
> 
> Please suggest experts. I am perhaps one step away now.
> 
> Note: This mail communication is not there in my ImmiAccount when I checked.
> 
> Cheers,
> A



You can submit School Secondary certificate as birthday proof. OR if you are in india you can get in 3 days from E-Seva. If your wife birth is recorded somewhere.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

T Thareja said:


> Reading the posts about second CO contact today, I started looking for Affidavit for birth certificates.. Five minutes later I realized..
> Finally wait is over for me tooo..Got my Visa grant today..
> IED 1- Feb- 2017.




Awesome news... Hearty congratulations to you and best of luck of the future.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

1400ashi said:


> one of my friend received his grant today. it was 189 systems analyst, lodge date 18.02.2016, co contact 10.03.2016 for pcc and medicals, grant 19.04.2016


Thanks for updating Ashi... it gives us positive energy to survive the wait period.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Vish



vish1985 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Me, wife & kid received our grant today 189 BA, 10.32 AM UAE time. This forum was a great help for me during each stages of my process.
> 
> @vikas & @kishore without your inputs the process will not be this much smooth.
> 
> All the best for those who are waiting for the grant.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Buddy,

Please share your timeline



tuhiin said:


> We have received our grant this morning around 8:30 AM
> 
> I was a silent reader of the thread until today.
> 
> It took me 46 days since I have uploaded all my documents (with CO requested ones).


----------



## ibm.wazzy

tuhiin said:


> We have received our grant this morning around 8:30 AM
> 
> I was a silent reader of the thread until today.
> 
> It took me 46 days since I have uploaded all my documents (with CO requested ones).



Congartulation Tuhi... Thanks for updating us eventhough you were a silent reader but many thanks for updating us so that we get an average of Grants allotted today.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

It was Fair day today... We have seen more number of grants today than any normal day... I pray that everyday, minimum of these many grants should be allotted.


----------



## Ashuaust

Happy to see so many GRANTS TODAY...
Hope every day we get to see so many peoples happy n posting their grant news..
And hopefully one day I will post mine..


----------



## Chaudhry

Hi All

I have never interacted much but whenever needed got the answer from here, with all of your support.

I have received Golden email for me , spouse and 2 daughters today; Didn't read in detail as I m still at office but it looks fine with grace of GOD.

I have minor question like which Airline better suits me from Pakistan to Australia. Please consider fee and comfort as I have to travel with my family total 4 members

My timelines are as follows:

Job Code: 261313
Visa Lodged: 15th Feb 2016
CO Contact: 3rd March 2016 (For medicals)
Visa Grant: 19 April 2016 

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

tuhiin said:


> We have received our grant this morning around 8:30 AM
> 
> I was a silent reader of the thread until today.
> 
> It took me 46 days since I have uploaded all my documents (with CO requested ones).


Congratulations to our Silent spectator. Best wishes for your future endeavors.


----------



## vikaschandra

Chaudhry said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have never interacted much but whenever needed got the answer from here, with all of your support.
> 
> I have received Golden email for me , spouse and 2 daughters today; Didn't read in detail as I m still at office but it looks fine with grace of GOD.
> 
> I have minor question like which Airline better suits me from Pakistan to Australia. Please consider fee and comfort as I have to travel with my family total 4 members
> 
> My timelines are as follows:
> 
> Job Code: 261313
> Visa Lodged: 15th Feb 2016
> CO Contact: 3rd March 2016 (For medicals)
> Visa Grant: 19 April 2016
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations to you and your family Chaudhry.

from Pakistan the best option would be Etihad Airways, Emirates or Thai Airlines.


----------



## kct22

Hi All,

I have lodged my visa today and started uploading the documents. 
One thing I have noticed in my EOI status says "LOGED" and in correspondence "You have suspended your EOI". Is this normal ?


----------



## ibm.wazzy

Chaudhry said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have never interacted much but whenever needed got the answer from here, with all of your support.
> 
> I have received Golden email for me , spouse and 2 daughters today; Didn't read in detail as I m still at office but it looks fine with grace of GOD.
> 
> I have minor question like which Airline better suits me from Pakistan to Australia. Please consider fee and comfort as I have to travel with my family total 4 members
> 
> My timelines are as follows:
> 
> Job Code: 261313
> Visa Lodged: 15th Feb 2016
> CO Contact: 3rd March 2016 (For medicals)
> Visa Grant: 19 April 2016
> 
> Thanks


.

Awesome News Chaudary... 
Best of luck for the future.... Which state are you planning to go. Etihad is always better option or Singapore...


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

Chaudhry said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have never interacted much but whenever needed got the answer from here, with all of your support.
> 
> I have received Golden email for me , spouse and 2 daughters today; Didn't read in detail as I m still at office but it looks fine with grace of GOD.
> 
> I have minor question like which Airline better suits me from Pakistan to Australia. Please consider fee and comfort as I have to travel with my family total 4 members
> 
> My timelines are as follows:
> 
> Job Code: 261313
> Visa Lodged: 15th Feb 2016
> CO Contact: 3rd March 2016 (For medicals)
> Visa Grant: 19 April 2016
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations!! 

You & I are in the same situation.... Wife & 2 daughters. The only difference is you have to catch the flight from Pakistan and me from India ☺👍. I got my grant yesterday.


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

tuhiin said:


> We have received our grant this morning around 8:30 AM
> 
> I was a silent reader of the thread until today.
> 
> It took me 46 days since I have uploaded all my documents (with CO requested ones).


Congratulations


----------



## Vardhan16

1moreEECandidate said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> You & I are in the same situation.... Wife & 2 daughters. The only difference is you have to catch the flight from Pakistan and me from India ☺?dc4d. I got my grant yesterday.


Hi Chaudari

Congratulations on your grant. 
Is your co from Adelaide or Brisbane? 
It's been 81days since I lodged my visa for 261311 code and invite took 6 months . it's almost 9 months that I started the process. This wait is killing


----------



## 1moreEECandidate

rajeshrpjha said:


> Many thanks to this forum, as I have always find appropriate answers to my doubts.
> 
> I have been granted 189 VISA today morning. I wish all pending queues are cleared and all waiting people get their grant. For your reference, I am giving my timelines.
> 
> Job Code: 261311
> Points Eligible: 60
> EOI Submitted: 23 Sep 2015
> EOI Received: 03 Feb 2016
> Visa Lodged: 01 March 2016
> CO Contact: 15 March 2016 (For medicals, and proof of functional knowledge for spouse)
> Responded to CO: 21 Mach 2016
> Visa Grant: 19 April 2016
> 
> Now, I have to look for a job and try to fly as soon as possible.


Congratulations


----------



## Asifskeep

*SOL List*

Hello Everyone

Currently Ship's engineer(231212) is in danger of removal from SOL 2016-17, as per the reports by AIMPE, the occupation is suggested to be removed but it is not in the flagged occupation of 2015-16.

Can anyone suggest me if the occupation can be straight away excluded from the list or does it need to go to the flagged list first of next year before excluding from the SOL the following year.

Can anybody suggest the flagged occupation list for 2016-2017?


Regards
asifskeep


----------



## DT2702

kct22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my visa today and started uploading the documents.
> One thing I have noticed in my EOI status says "LOGED" and in correspondence "You have suspended your EOI". Is this normal ?


Don't worry that absolutely normal. 

Once you lodge your Visa the Expression of Interest gets deactivated. You will also get formal communication from DIBP. 

Regards 
DT2702

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sol79

A lot of grants today 
Congrats to all who received theirs, and best of luck to the rest of us.


----------



## dipar

*please help - I lost my job*

All forum members and seniors

I have a very adverse situation to share with you guys and seeking urgent help.

Yesterday my company HR called me and informed that they have received a reference letter from the Australian High commission for my ref check with a letter attached on the company’s letter head and which is also notarized. Now the problem is that I have not provided any letter to my agent who is MARA certified, on a letter head. The letter given to the agent was on a plain paper signed by my former reporting officer.

I have the entire mail trail sent to the agent in which the plain paper reference letter has been attached. Since all the papers are uploaded from the agent, it is very clear that he has forged my document and uploaded it for the reason best known to him. 
The worst has to me by losing my current job in the name of misusing the company’s letter head. I have nowhere to go as my company may have also given a negative feedback to the Australian authorities and I have lost my Indian job as well. 

I have seen people on the forum getting excellent way out in worst situations as well. Plzzzzz help me and advise me the best solution.

An earliest response will be a safe saving drug to me.


----------



## jairichi

dipar said:


> All forum members and seniors
> 
> I have a very adverse situation to share with you guys and seeking urgent help.
> 
> Yesterday my company HR called me and informed that they have received a reference letter from the Australian High commission for my ref check with a letter attached on the company’s letter head and which is also notarized. Now the problem is that I have not provided any letter to my agent who is MARA certified, on a letter head. The letter given to the agent was on a plain paper signed by my former reporting officer.
> 
> I have the entire mail trail sent to the agent in which the plain paper reference letter has been attached. Since all the papers are uploaded from the agent, it is very clear that he has forged my document and uploaded it for the reason best known to him.
> The worst has to me by losing my current job in the name of misusing the company’s letter head. I have nowhere to go as my company may have also given a negative feedback to the Australian authorities and I have lost my Indian job as well.
> 
> I have seen people on the forum getting excellent way out in worst situations as well. Plzzzzz help me and advise me the best solution.
> 
> An earliest response will be a safe saving drug to me.


You need to demonstrate to your current employer and Australian immigration officials that it was the agent who forged the document. Provide all evidence you have. They will start an investigation and it will not affect the outcome of your application if you are not found to be at fault.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Usin/Reporting-Problems-with-migration-agents
https://www.mara.gov.au/using-an-ag...h-your-agent/make-a-complaint-about-an-agent/


----------



## zeeshan355

ibm.wazzy said:


> You can submit School Secondary certificate as birthday proof. OR if you are in india you can get in 3 days from E-Seva. If your wife birth is recorded somewhere.


I too received a reminder from DIBP of similar sort on 7th April.

No communication in m immi account though asking for outstanding PCC for India, which i thought is not required as i m in Saudi arabia.

Later I had gone to embassy and collected it and uploaded on 13th april.

As far as birth certificate is concerned, SSC or PP or marriage certificate, where there is birth date for ur partner shall work....

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## engradnan2828

Chaudhry said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have never interacted much but whenever needed got the answer from here, with all of your support.
> 
> I have received Golden email for me , spouse and 2 daughters today; Didn't read in detail as I m still at office but it looks fine with grace of GOD.
> 
> I have minor question like which Airline better suits me from Pakistan to Australia. Please consider fee and comfort as I have to travel with my family total 4 members
> 
> My timelines are as follows:
> 
> Job Code: 261313
> Visa Lodged: 15th Feb 2016
> CO Contact: 3rd March 2016 (For medicals)
> Visa Grant: 19 April 2016
> 
> Thanks


Congrats choudhry sb

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## chzaib

Chaudhry said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have never interacted much but whenever needed got the answer from here, with all of your support.
> 
> I have received Golden email for me , spouse and 2 daughters today; Didn't read in detail as I m still at office but it looks fine with grace of GOD.
> 
> I have minor question like which Airline better suits me from Pakistan to Australia. Please consider fee and comfort as I have to travel with my family total 4 members
> 
> My timelines are as follows:
> 
> Job Code: 261313
> Visa Lodged: 15th Feb 2016
> CO Contact: 3rd March 2016 (For medicals)
> Visa Grant: 19 April 2016
> 
> Thanks




Congratulations!!!


----------



## engradnan2828

kct22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my visa today and started uploading the documents.
> One thing I have noticed in my EOI status says "LOGED" and in correspondence "You have suspended your EOI". Is this normal ?


Once you lodge your visa application, EOI is locked

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vakymy

Congratulations to all who received their GOLDEN email today. Those of us waiting all the best.

GOD BLESS us all in our future endeavors given our various stages of the process


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Chaudhry..

Happy for you and your family..






Chaudhry said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have never interacted much but whenever needed got the answer from here, with all of your support.
> 
> I have received Golden email for me , spouse and 2 daughters today; Didn't read in detail as I m still at office but it looks fine with grace of GOD.
> 
> I have minor question like which Airline better suits me from Pakistan to Australia. Please consider fee and comfort as I have to travel with my family total 4 members
> 
> My timelines are as follows:
> 
> Job Code: 261313
> Visa Lodged: 15th Feb 2016
> CO Contact: 3rd March 2016 (For medicals)
> Visa Grant: 19 April 2016
> 
> Thanks


----------



## rc4aus

Seems like an enormous day in terms of number of grants!!Congratulations to all who got their grants.
May DIBP bless us with more such days.


----------



## tuhiin

Thanks everyone for your congratulations 

For those who requested my timelines here it is-

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Skill Code - 261313 ( Software Engineer ) 
IELTS : L-7.5, R-7.5, S-7.5, W-7.5

22-01-2016 - VISA Lodged (65 Point - Sub Class-189, Did not claim any point for spouse)
02-02-2016 - CO Contact (asking for all the standard documents as I did not front upload a single document when lodging the application)
11-02-2016- Wife's medical done
22-02-2016 - My Medical done
04-03-2016 - PCC (For Singapore and Bangladesh), and other documents uploaded (including my spouse's document)
17-03-2016 - Employment verification Email to HR (Only current company). 
19-04-2016 - Grant :-D
11-02-2017 - IED

Travelling to Sydney anytime in June 2016.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And finally thanks everyone who shared their cases here in this forum. Reading through your cases have been an awesome source of info throughout the entire period of my PR processing in last 2-3 months. Wishing all the best to those who are still waiting for their grants.


----------



## Victor_Aus

Congratulations to all those who have got grants.

Haven't seen grant for 261312 does 261313 has precedence ....


----------



## abhipunjabi

tuhiin said:


> Thanks everyone for your congratulations
> 
> For those who requested my timelines here it is-
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Skill Code - 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> IELTS : L-7.5, R-7.5, S-7.5, W-7.5
> 
> 22-01-2016 - VISA Lodged (65 Point - Sub Class-189, Did not claim any point for spouse)
> 02-02-2016 - CO Contact (asking for all the standard documents as I did not front upload a single document when lodging the application)
> 11-02-2016- Wife's medical done
> 22-02-2016 - My Medical done
> 04-03-2016 - PCC (For Singapore and Bangladesh), and other documents uploaded (including my spouse's document)
> 17-03-2016 - Employment verification Email to HR (Only current company).
> 19-04-2016 - Grant :-D
> 11-02-2017 - IED
> 
> Travelling to Sydney anytime in June 2016.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And finally thanks everyone who shared their cases here in this forum. Reading through your cases have been an awesome source of info throughout the entire period of my PR processing in last 2-3 months. Wishing all the best to those who are still waiting for their grants.


Hi tuhiin,

First of all congrats!!

How did the employ verification happen for you? What mail was sent to HR?
Also during your ACS assessment did you give reference in company letter head for any of your colleague or only on stamp paper and notarized?

Please let us know.

Regards.


----------



## rajeshrpjha

I suggest to make an affidavit, stating your wife's name and date of birth and also declaring that you ever had any birth certificate and what you declared is correct. Get it notarised. Submit it along with form 80.


----------



## harmitraj

tuhiin said:


> We have received our grant this morning around 8:30 AM
> 
> I was a silent reader of the thread until today.
> 
> It took me 46 days since I have uploaded all my documents (with CO requested ones).


Congratulations :cheer2:


----------



## harmitraj

Chaudhry said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have never interacted much but whenever needed got the answer from here, with all of your support.
> 
> I have received Golden email for me , spouse and 2 daughters today; Didn't read in detail as I m still at office but it looks fine with grace of GOD.
> 
> I have minor question like which Airline better suits me from Pakistan to Australia. Please consider fee and comfort as I have to travel with my family total 4 members
> 
> My timelines are as follows:
> 
> Job Code: 261313
> Visa Lodged: 15th Feb 2016
> CO Contact: 3rd March 2016 (For medicals)
> Visa Grant: 19 April 2016
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations! :cheer2:


----------



## charlie31

tuhiin said:


> Thanks everyone for your congratulations
> 
> For those who requested my timelines here it is-
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Skill Code - 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> IELTS : L-7.5, R-7.5, S-7.5, W-7.5
> 
> 22-01-2016 - VISA Lodged (65 Point - Sub Class-189, Did not claim any point for spouse)
> 02-02-2016 - CO Contact (asking for all the standard documents as I did not front upload a single document when lodging the application)
> 11-02-2016- Wife's medical done
> 22-02-2016 - My Medical done
> 04-03-2016 - PCC (For Singapore and Bangladesh), and other documents uploaded (including my spouse's document)
> 17-03-2016 - Employment verification Email to HR (Only current company).
> 19-04-2016 - Grant :-D
> 11-02-2017 - IED
> 
> Travelling to Sydney anytime in June 2016.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And finally thanks everyone who shared their cases here in this forum. Reading through your cases have been an awesome source of info throughout the entire period of my PR processing in last 2-3 months. Wishing all the best to those who are still waiting for their grants.


Congratulations


----------



## naveenarja

Dear Seniors and well wishers,

Need your advise on my situation. I have submitted the statutory declaration from my senior colleague for the current wrk experience and he is not working with my current organisation any more.

I have submitted by Visa on 13th March but statutory declaration was done in early Feb for ACS. Hence the same is uploaded for Visa application too; ofcoarse along with the Appointment letter and payslips of current experience.

But I suspect that for employment verification, they may be sending mail to my colleague for which the mail would be bounced.

Please advise whether I need to do a new statutory declaration with another senior and submit the same in immi account and write a mail or any other way forward?

Looking forward for your valuable advise.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charlie31

naveenarja said:


> Dear Seniors and well wishers,
> 
> Need your advise on my situation. I have submitted the statutory declaration from my senior colleague for the current wrk experience and he is not working with my current organisation any more.
> 
> I have submitted by Visa on 13th March but statutory declaration was done in early Feb for ACS. Hence the same is uploaded for Visa application too; ofcoarse along with the Appointment letter and payslips of current experience.
> 
> But I suspect that for employment verification, they may be sending mail to my colleague for which the mail would be bounced.
> 
> Please advise whether I need to do a new statutory declaration with another senior and submit the same in immi account and write a mail or any other way forward?
> 
> 
> Looking forward for your valuable advise.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As long as the old employee is willing to endorse your experience with the company, you are okay. Inform the CO of th change of his email ID due to his change in employeement. I'm sure this is not the first time they have seen such a situation.


----------



## naveenarja

charlie31 said:


> As long as the old employee is willing to endorse your experience with the company, you are okay. Inform the CO of th change of his email ID due to his change in employeement. I'm sure this is not the first time they have seen such a situation.




Thanks Charlie for the quick revert.

I missed to mention on more point here. The person is still Willing to endorse my experience; but he has left organisation in the layoff process and he is not currently employed (not working).

So what would be the way forward for me?


----------



## Ashish_2574

tuhiin said:


> We have received our grant this morning around 8:30 AM
> 
> I was a silent reader of the thread until today.
> 
> It took me 46 days since I have uploaded all my documents (with CO requested ones).


Congrats!!!


----------



## Raiyan

Dear Experts

What is the best way to upload docs in visa lodge application? The docs must be sequential according to separate jobs OR just pointing out the nature, category, name of the doc is fine, no matter whether i sequentially upload it or not?


for example, if I upload job1 related docs at 1st but then after finishing job3 related docs, if I again upload the tax doc of job1, then will it be fine for the CO?

BR//R


----------



## charlie31

naveenarja said:


> Thanks Charlie for the quick revert.
> 
> I missed to mention on more point here. The person is still Willing to endorse my experience; but he has left organisation in the layoff process and he is not currently employed (not working).
> 
> So what would be the way forward for me?


That shouldn't matter, just update his new contact info to CO and that should take care.

If the phone number hasn't changed than there is absolutely nothing to worry about for you. Generally, they try out all methods to reach out.


----------



## civil189

81 days passed , no CO contact, status is still application received, loosing my patience, God help me please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charlie31

Any good news so far


----------



## rmrmrm

*Visa Grant*

I just received the grant letter. Though I had been a silent reader of this forum, I never posted before but reading through all the suggestions and posts here, I was able to lodge the application properly.

So I would summarize my details so that someone with the similar case would get help from my post.

Please remember my wife was the main applicant and its an onshore application.

Points claimed: 60 points
Registered Nurse :
Age: 30
Qualifications :15
English Language :10
Spouse Points :5

Spouse occupation: Software Engineer


Date of Invitation: 9 March 2016
Application Lodged: 24 March 2016
All documents uploaded : 26 March 2016
Medicals done: 14 April 2016

In between, No employment verification for spouse, just uploaded minimal documents for point claims, there was no CO contact, it was a direct grant.


If you have any questions, I would be very happy to answer it.

All the best for all those waiting!!


----------



## andreyx108b

naveenarja said:


> Dear Seniors and well wishers, Need your advise on my situation. I have submitted the statutory declaration from my senior colleague for the current wrk experience and he is not working with my current organisation any more. I have submitted by Visa on 13th March but statutory declaration was done in early Feb for ACS. Hence the same is uploaded for Visa application too; ofcoarse along with the Appointment letter and payslips of current experience. But I suspect that for employment verification, they may be sending mail to my colleague for which the mail would be bounced. Please advise whether I need to do a new statutory declaration with another senior and submit the same in immi account and write a mail or any other way forward? Looking forward for your valuable advise. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They would call him also, is phone number provided?


----------



## naveenarja

charlie31 said:


> That shouldn't matter, just update his new contact info to CO and that should take care.
> 
> 
> 
> If the phone number hasn't changed than there is absolutely nothing to worry about for you. Generally, they try out all methods to reach out.




Thanks Charlie, 
Mobile number still holds good and the same one. Hence I may have to update only on his personal mail ID to CO.

But will the personal mail IDs be considered for employment verifications?


----------



## andreyx108b

rmrmrm said:


> I just received the grant letter. Though I had been a silent reader of this forum, I never posted before but reading through all the suggestions and posts here, I was able to lodge the application properly. So I would summarize my details so that someone with the similar case would get help from my post. Please remember my wife was the main applicant and its an onshore application. Points claimed: 60 points Registered Nurse : Age: 30 Qualifications :15 English Language :10 Spouse Points :5 Spouse occupation: Software Engineer Date of Invitation: 9 March 2016 Application Lodged: 24 March 2016 All documents uploaded : 26 March 2016 Medicals done: 14 April 2016 In between, No employment verification for spouse, just uploaded minimal documents for point claims, there was no CO contact, it was a direct grant. If you have any questions, I would be very happy to answer it. All the best for all those waiting!!


Congrats!


----------



## charlie31

naveenarja said:


> Thanks Charlie,
> Mobile number still holds good and the same one. Hence I may have to update only on his personal mail ID to CO.
> 
> But will the personal mail IDs be considered for employment verifications?


I would think so, if someone has quit his job at the moment.


----------



## charlie31

rmrmrm said:


> I just received the grant letter. Though I had been a silent reader of this forum, I never posted before but reading through all the suggestions and posts here, I was able to lodge the application properly.
> 
> So I would summarize my details so that someone with the similar case would get help from my post.
> 
> Please remember my wife was the main applicant and its an onshore application.
> 
> Points claimed: 60 points
> Registered Nurse :
> Age: 30
> Qualifications :15
> English Language :10
> Spouse Points :5
> 
> Spouse occupation: Software Engineer
> 
> 
> Date of Invitation: 9 March 2016
> Application Lodged: 24 March 2016
> All documents uploaded : 26 March 2016
> Medicals done: 14 April 2016
> 
> In between, No employment verification for spouse, just uploaded minimal documents for point claims, there was no CO contact, it was a direct grant.
> 
> 
> If you have any questions, I would be very happy to answer it.
> 
> All the best for all those waiting!!


Congratulations


----------



## vikaschandra

Raiyan said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> What is the best way to upload docs in visa lodge application? The docs must be sequential according to separate jobs OR just pointing out the nature, category, name of the doc is fine, no matter whether i sequentially upload it or not?
> 
> 
> for example, if I upload job1 related docs at 1st but then after finishing job3 related docs, if I again upload the tax doc of job1, then will it be fine for the CO?
> 
> BR//R


Try to put it in sequence Job wise. In case you happen to upload the job 1 documents after you have uploaded Job 3 document make sure to name the file correctly (example Job1_Pay Slip) 

I case you miss on it but have the correct file name as per Jobs it still would work fine with the CO


----------



## Evan82

dipar said:


> All forum members and seniors
> 
> I have a very adverse situation to share with you guys and seeking urgent help.
> 
> Yesterday my company HR called me and informed that they have received a reference letter from the Australian High commission for my ref check with a letter attached on the company’s letter head and which is also notarized. Now the problem is that I have not provided any letter to my agent who is MARA certified, on a letter head. The letter given to the agent was on a plain paper signed by my former reporting officer.
> 
> I have the entire mail trail sent to the agent in which the plain paper reference letter has been attached. Since all the papers are uploaded from the agent, it is very clear that he has forged my document and uploaded it for the reason best known to him.
> The worst has to me by losing my current job in the name of misusing the company’s letter head. I have nowhere to go as my company may have also given a negative feedback to the Australian authorities and I have lost my Indian job as well.
> 
> I have seen people on the forum getting excellent way out in worst situations as well. Plzzzzz help me and advise me the best solution.
> 
> An earliest response will be a safe saving drug to me.


I am very sorry for the situation. I believe the due course of action would be to file a complaint asap with MARA. Then you'd have time to respond to DIBP once they come back to you asking for an explanation for the negative feedback.


----------



## NPGH

Mechanical Engineer
Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa
Total Point: 60

22.01.2016 Invited 189
23.01.2016 Applied (All the documents uploaded,except Form 80 and 1221)
13.02.2016 CO Contact for Form 80 (GSM Brisbane)
09.03.2016 Form 80 uploaded
Waiting.... :juggle: :noidea:


----------



## M R

*CO Contact*

Dear Experts,

yesterday, I realized that my representative had not clicked the 'request completed ' tab though the CO requested documents were uploaded on 10/04/2016 and an email was sent to CO. Now I have two queries :

1. what would be my date of CO request complete : 10th or 19th ? or will it really matter 
2. after clicking 'request completed ' tab I found that Wife's PCC was not uploaded.I uploaded the PCC but am not sure if that will be considered as I had already confirmed that the requested documents were uploaded. Shall I write to CO about this so that he does not contact me for PCC again ? 

Thanks for your advice in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b

M R said:


> Dear Experts, yesterday, I realized that my representative had not clicked the 'request completed ' tab though the CO requested documents were uploaded on 10/04/2016 and an email was sent to CO. Now I have two queries : 1. what would be my date of CO request complete : 10th or 19th ? or will it really matter 2. after clicking 'request completed ' tab I found that Wife's PCC was not uploaded.I uploaded the PCC but am not sure if that will be considered as I had already confirmed that the requested documents were uploaded. Shall I write to CO about this so that he does not contact me for PCC again ? Thanks for your advice in advance.



Request complete does not matter.

Date of request matters.


----------



## Evan82

M R said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> yesterday, I realized that my representative had not clicked the 'request completed ' tab though the CO requested documents were uploaded on 10/04/2016 and an email was sent to CO. Now I have two queries :
> 
> 1. what would be my date of CO request complete : 10th or 19th ? or will it really matter
> 2. after clicking 'request completed ' tab I found that Wife's PCC was not uploaded.I uploaded the PCC but am not sure if that will be considered as I had already confirmed that the requested documents were uploaded. Shall I write to CO about this so that he does not contact me for PCC again ?
> 
> Thanks for your advice in advance.


1. Technically 19th. But this milestone hardly matters as the CO would have his/her own cycle of visiting the application and that is not dependent on the request complete date.
2. Yes, it would be considered. Emailing wouldn't hurt.


----------



## vikaschandra

M R said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> yesterday, I realized that my representative had not clicked the 'request completed ' tab though the CO requested documents were uploaded on 10/04/2016 and an email was sent to CO. Now I have two queries :
> 
> 1. what would be my date of CO request complete : 10th or 19th ? or will it really matter
> 2. after clicking 'request completed ' tab I found that Wife's PCC was not uploaded.I uploaded the PCC but am not sure if that will be considered as I had already confirmed that the requested documents were uploaded. Shall I write to CO about this so that he does not contact me for PCC again ?
> 
> Thanks for your advice in advance.


Did you agent send all the documents via email? Did they receive an acknowledgement email?
If your agent has already send the requested document via email and also receive the ack email then you can just upload the missing pcc on the immi account and click IP button.


----------



## naveenarja

charlie31 said:


> I would think so, if someone has quit his job at the moment.




Thanks Charlie


----------



## M R

vikaschandra said:


> Did you agent send all the documents via email? Did they receive an acknowledgement email?
> If your agent has already send the requested document via email and also receive the ack email then you can just upload the missing pcc on the immi account and click IP button.


After uploading the documents on immi account , he sent an email to CO that the docs. are uploaded and request completed but he had missed to click IP in immi account. Received an email saying "Your email has been received. We will contact you if we require further information."

yesterday, I clicked the IP button and the status changed to "Assessment in progress". after some time I found the PCC was not attached and I then attached it.


----------



## tuhiin

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi tuhiin,
> 
> First of all congrats!!
> 
> How did the employ verification happen for you? What mail was sent to HR?
> Also during your ACS assessment did you give reference in company letter head for any of your colleague or only on stamp paper and notarized?
> 
> Please let us know.
> 
> Regards.




During the ACS I submitted employment reference letter in company letterhead. After the VISA was lodged i uploaded the same reference letter plus other additional documents like Pay slips, Tax Reports, Promotion letters etc. DIBP sent those documents back to HR and asked whether those documents were correct. That's it !!!


----------



## vikaschandra

M R said:


> After uploading the documents on immi account , he sent an email to CO that the docs. are uploaded and request completed but he had missed to click IP in immi account. Received an email saying "Your email has been received. We will contact you if we require further information."
> 
> yesterday, I clicked the IP button and the status changed to "Assessment in progress". after some time I found the PCC was not attached and I then attached it.


Did the Agent also attach the documents to the email he sent that is important to know at this time.

Well since you have completed the request now and clicked IP button let us wait and see. If you still wish to inform the CO you can ask your agent to do so.. 

meanwhile give a good shout to your agent for missing on the PCC they need to learn the lesson of being more vigilant


----------



## M R

vikaschandra said:


> Did the Agent also attach the documents to the email he sent that is important to know at this time.
> 
> Well since you have completed the request now and clicked IP button let us wait and see. If you still wish to inform the CO you can ask your agent to do so..
> 
> meanwhile give a good shout to your agent for missing on the PCC they need to learn the lesson of being more vigilant


No, He did not attach documents to the email.

on his mistake ........ Yes, I have done the needful


----------



## harmitraj

rmrmrm said:


> I just received the grant letter. Though I had been a silent reader of this forum, I never posted before but reading through all the suggestions and posts here, I was able to lodge the application properly.
> 
> So I would summarize my details so that someone with the similar case would get help from my post.
> 
> Please remember my wife was the main applicant and its an onshore application.
> 
> Points claimed: 60 points
> Registered Nurse :
> Age: 30
> Qualifications :15
> English Language :10
> Spouse Points :5
> 
> Spouse occupation: Software Engineer
> 
> 
> Date of Invitation: 9 March 2016
> Application Lodged: 24 March 2016
> All documents uploaded : 26 March 2016
> Medicals done: 14 April 2016
> 
> In between, No employment verification for spouse, just uploaded minimal documents for point claims, there was no CO contact, it was a direct grant.
> 
> 
> If you have any questions, I would be very happy to answer it.
> 
> All the best for all those waiting!!


Congratulations! :cheer2:


----------



## DeepakDhankhar107

*104 days & counting*

Hi seniors

I got below reply from DIBP team, what should I interpret from this? 

Dear ,

Thank you for your email.

Your application is undergoing routine processing and once complete we will contact you and inform you of the decision on your application.








Kind Regards


GSM Visa Processing Officer – General Skilled Migration Programme Delivery SA
Permanent Visa & Citizenship Programme Branch | Visa and Citizenship Management Division
Visa and Citizenship Services Group
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
P: +61 7 3136 7000 (international) 1800 720 656 (Australia)
E: [email protected]


----------



## Evan82

DeepakDhankhar107 said:


> Hi seniors
> 
> I got below reply from DIBP team, what should I interpret from this?
> 
> Dear ,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> Your application is undergoing routine processing and once complete we will contact you and inform you of the decision on your application.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> 
> GSM Visa Processing Officer – General Skilled Migration Programme Delivery SA
> Permanent Visa & Citizenship Programme Branch | Visa and Citizenship Management Division
> Visa and Citizenship Services Group
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> P: +61 7 3136 7000 (international) 1800 720 656 (Australia)
> E: [email protected]



Waiting is in order....


----------



## Anubhav2

Yippee!!! Finally, I got my grant! After 76 days of frustrated waiting and consultant visits, my agent just called me, 10 AM NST, that he received the golden mail this morning! Feeling like I am in heaven now.
My signature:
261313 (Software Engineer)
27/06/2015 - IELTS
11/07/2015 - IELTS Scores (LRSW-8,7.5,7,7.5)
07/08/2015 - ACS
12/08/2015 - ACS Positive
13/08/2015 - EOI Submitted (60 points-189)
21/01/2016 - Invitation
04/02/2016 - Visa Lodged
25/02/2016 - PCC Applied
26/02/2016 - Medical tests
27/02/2016 - First CO contact (Adelaide)
28/02/2016 - PCC received, Medicals submitted to DIBP
03/03/2016 – All CO requested uploads
20/04/2016 - Grant
Offshore, applying via agent, for self and spouse.
No calls or employment verifications for the 5 points of experience I had claimed (phew!).
Best of luck to those that are waiting, hope you hear the good news soon. Thanks for all the help and support provided to me during my journey.


----------



## theskyisalive

Any more grants today, seems a quieter day?


----------



## Vardhan16

Hi all, 

Can anyone provide me GSM Brisbane office contact number?


----------



## vikaschandra

Anubhav2 said:


> Yippee!!! Finally, I got my grant! After 76 days of frustrated waiting and consultant visits, my agent just called me, 10 AM NST, that he received the golden mail this morning! Feeling like I am in heaven now.
> My signature:
> 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 27/06/2015 - IELTS
> 11/07/2015 - IELTS Scores (LRSW-8,7.5,7,7.5)
> 07/08/2015 - ACS
> 12/08/2015 - ACS Positive
> 13/08/2015 - EOI Submitted (60 points-189)
> 21/01/2016 - Invitation
> 04/02/2016 - Visa Lodged
> 25/02/2016 - PCC Applied
> 26/02/2016 - Medical tests
> 27/02/2016 - First CO contact (Adelaide)
> 28/02/2016 - PCC received, Medicals submitted to DIBP
> 03/03/2016 – All CO requested uploads
> 20/04/2016 - Grant
> Offshore, applying via agent, for self and spouse.
> No calls or employment verifications for the 5 points of experience I had claimed (phew!).
> Best of luck to those that are waiting, hope you hear the good news soon. Thanks for all the help and support provided to me during my journey.


Congratulations Anubhav


----------



## Alhad

Hi all,

Congratulations to all who have received the grants! And all the best to those expecting. I am writing this just as a personal advice -

1. IMO, no harm in getting all documents notarized before uploading into ImmiAccount. Even colored copies. I had uploaded colored copies of passport but CO asked me to get them notarized. 
2. Fron-tload Form 80! Although many people do this proactively, I was one of the victims of 'hoping' I would be able to get away without form 80. I have had a second contact from Visa Processing Officer to upload Form 80 and this has delayed my grant to May 2nd week at least.
3. If you have Birth Certificates for all of the applicants, you may consider front loading them too. Although my consultancy has strongly insisted that it is definitely not required if you have SSC Certificate (Indian applicants mainly) as that has birth date. Pleas note that SSC Marksheet does not have birth date but SSC Certificate does (Maharashtra State Board). I had uploaded SSC Marksheet for wife but Visa Processing Officer has now requested Birth Certificate. But as per my consultant's advice, SSC Certificate should suffice, which I will upload with Form 80.

Cheers,
A


----------



## Evan82

Alhad said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Congratulations to all who have received the grants! And all the best to those expecting. I am writing this just as a personal advice -
> 
> 1. IMO, no harm in getting all documents notarized before uploading into ImmiAccount. Even colored copies. I had uploaded colored copies of passport but CO asked me to get them notarized.
> 2. Fron-tload Form 80! Although many people do this proactively, I was one of the victims of 'hoping' I would be able to get away without form 80. I have had a second contact from Visa Processing Officer to upload Form 80 and this has delayed my grant to May 2nd week at least.
> 3. If you have Birth Certificates for all of the applicants, you may consider front loading them too. Although my consultancy has strongly insisted that it is definitely not required if you have SSC Certificate (Indian applicants mainly) as that has birth date. Pleas note that SSC Marksheet does not have birth date but SSC Certificate does (Maharashtra State Board). I had uploaded SSC Marksheet for wife but Visa Processing Officer has now requested Birth Certificate. But as per my consultant's advice, SSC Certificate should suffice, which I will upload with Form 80.
> 
> Cheers,
> A



Point 1: What I have observed is that it is strictly dependent on the CO.


----------



## charlie31

Anubhav2 said:


> Yippee!!! Finally, I got my grant! After 76 days of frustrated waiting and consultant visits, my agent just called me, 10 AM NST, that he received the golden mail this morning! Feeling like I am in heaven now.
> My signature:
> 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 27/06/2015 - IELTS
> 11/07/2015 - IELTS Scores (LRSW-8,7.5,7,7.5)
> 07/08/2015 - ACS
> 12/08/2015 - ACS Positive
> 13/08/2015 - EOI Submitted (60 points-189)
> 21/01/2016 - Invitation
> 04/02/2016 - Visa Lodged
> 25/02/2016 - PCC Applied
> 26/02/2016 - Medical tests
> 27/02/2016 - First CO contact (Adelaide)
> 28/02/2016 - PCC received, Medicals submitted to DIBP
> 03/03/2016 – All CO requested uploads
> 20/04/2016 - Grant
> Offshore, applying via agent, for self and spouse.
> No calls or employment verifications for the 5 points of experience I had claimed (phew!).
> Best of luck to those that are waiting, hope you hear the good news soon. Thanks for all the help and support provided to me during my journey.


Congrats


----------



## Hs521

an urgent query

i have done BSC in mechanical engineering and MSC in mechanical engineering.please guide me in following problem:

1- can i include my msc thesis in career episode???? did someone do the same and had no issue please tell me

2- if i claim spouse's points, his nominated occupation must be same as my occupation??

3- if i dont claim points against spouse qualification, can i still add him in dependents and get the visa grant including him too???


----------



## SqOats

Hs521 said:


> an urgent query
> 
> i have done BSC in mechanical engineering and MSC in mechanical engineering.please guide me in following problem:
> 
> 1- can i include my msc thesis in career episode???? did someone do the same and had no issue please tell me
> 
> 2- if i claim spouse's points, his nominated occupation must be same as my occupation??


1- Yes, career episode can be based on university project. It is clearly mentioned in EA handbook.

2- No, only his occupation should be in the SOL list and he should have a successful assessment from relevant body.


----------



## Evan82

Hs521 said:


> an urgent query
> 
> i have done BSC in mechanical engineering and MSC in mechanical engineering.please guide me in following problem:
> 
> 1- can i include my msc thesis in career episode???? did someone do the same and had no issue please tell me
> 
> 2- if i claim spouse's points, his nominated occupation must be same as my occupation??
> 
> 3- if i dont claim points against spouse qualification, can i still add him in dependents and get the visa grant including him too???


1. Yes. (even better I know somebody who included some research work from his PhD thesis as a career episode.). Be very brief though. Only include what is necessary in the required format.
2. Not quite. His occupation must be in the SAME SKILLED OCCUPATION LIST or CONSOLIDATED SKILLED OCCUPATION LIST as that of yours for that PARTICULAR YEAR nominated. Be very careful on this. and ofcourse he must have a skill assessment from the relevant body.
3. Yes (ofcourse  )


----------



## Hs521

thanks 
what a quick response


----------



## badboy0711

25th April is a Holiday in Australia.. "DIBP.. DIBP... speed up the grants!!! " .


----------



## engradnan2828

*Congrats*

Congrats:second:



Anubhav2 said:


> Yippee!!! Finally, I got my grant! After 76 days of frustrated waiting and consultant visits, my agent just called me, 10 AM NST, that he received the golden mail this morning! Feeling like I am in heaven now.
> My signature:
> 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 27/06/2015 - IELTS
> 11/07/2015 - IELTS Scores (LRSW-8,7.5,7,7.5)
> 07/08/2015 - ACS
> 12/08/2015 - ACS Positive
> 13/08/2015 - EOI Submitted (60 points-189)
> 21/01/2016 - Invitation
> 04/02/2016 - Visa Lodged
> 25/02/2016 - PCC Applied
> 26/02/2016 - Medical tests
> 27/02/2016 - First CO contact (Adelaide)
> 28/02/2016 - PCC received, Medicals submitted to DIBP
> 03/03/2016 – All CO requested uploads
> 20/04/2016 - Grant
> Offshore, applying via agent, for self and spouse.
> No calls or employment verifications for the 5 points of experience I had claimed (phew!).
> Best of luck to those that are waiting, hope you hear the good news soon. Thanks for all the help and support provided to me during my journey.


----------



## 1400ashi

Anubhav2 said:


> Yippee!!! Finally, I got my grant! After 76 days of frustrated waiting and consultant visits, my agent just called me, 10 AM NST, that he received the golden mail this morning! Feeling like I am in heaven now.
> My signature:
> 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 27/06/2015 - IELTS
> 11/07/2015 - IELTS Scores (LRSW-8,7.5,7,7.5)
> 07/08/2015 - ACS
> 12/08/2015 - ACS Positive
> 13/08/2015 - EOI Submitted (60 points-189)
> 21/01/2016 - Invitation
> 04/02/2016 - Visa Lodged
> 25/02/2016 - PCC Applied
> 26/02/2016 - Medical tests
> 27/02/2016 - First CO contact (Adelaide)
> 28/02/2016 - PCC received, Medicals submitted to DIBP
> 03/03/2016 – All CO requested uploads
> 20/04/2016 - Grant
> Offshore, applying via agent, for self and spouse.
> No calls or employment verifications for the 5 points of experience I had claimed (phew!).
> Best of luck to those that are waiting, hope you hear the good news soon. Thanks for all the help and support provided to me during my journey.


congrats


----------



## 1400ashi

rmrmrm said:


> I just received the grant letter. Though I had been a silent reader of this forum, I never posted before but reading through all the suggestions and posts here, I was able to lodge the application properly.
> 
> So I would summarize my details so that someone with the similar case would get help from my post.
> 
> Please remember my wife was the main applicant and its an onshore application.
> 
> Points claimed: 60 points
> Registered Nurse :
> Age: 30
> Qualifications :15
> English Language :10
> Spouse Points :5
> 
> Spouse occupation: Software Engineer
> 
> 
> Date of Invitation: 9 March 2016
> Application Lodged: 24 March 2016
> All documents uploaded : 26 March 2016
> Medicals done: 14 April 2016
> 
> In between, No employment verification for spouse, just uploaded minimal documents for point claims, there was no CO contact, it was a direct grant.
> 
> 
> If you have any questions, I would be very happy to answer it.
> 
> All the best for all those waiting!!


congrats


----------



## bhuiyena

Anubhav2 said:


> Yippee!!! Finally, I got my grant! After 76 days of frustrated waiting and consultant visits, my agent just called me, 10 AM NST, that he received the golden mail this morning! Feeling like I am in heaven now.
> My signature:
> 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 27/06/2015 - IELTS
> 11/07/2015 - IELTS Scores (LRSW-8,7.5,7,7.5)
> 07/08/2015 - ACS
> 12/08/2015 - ACS Positive
> 13/08/2015 - EOI Submitted (60 points-189)
> 21/01/2016 - Invitation
> 04/02/2016 - Visa Lodged
> 25/02/2016 - PCC Applied
> 26/02/2016 - Medical tests
> 27/02/2016 - First CO contact (Adelaide)
> 28/02/2016 - PCC received, Medicals submitted to DIBP
> 03/03/2016 – All CO requested uploads
> 20/04/2016 - Grant
> Offshore, applying via agent, for self and spouse.
> No calls or employment verifications for the 5 points of experience I had claimed (phew!).
> Best of luck to those that are waiting, hope you hear the good news soon. Thanks for all the help and support provided to me during my journey.


Congratulations!! 

75 Days and counting.


----------



## arjun09

Looks like just one grant for today. Hope to see more coming this and next week


----------



## 1400ashi

tuhiin said:


> Thanks everyone for your congratulations
> 
> For those who requested my timelines here it is-
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Skill Code - 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> IELTS : L-7.5, R-7.5, S-7.5, W-7.5
> 
> 22-01-2016 - VISA Lodged (65 Point - Sub Class-189, Did not claim any point for spouse)
> 02-02-2016 - CO Contact (asking for all the standard documents as I did not front upload a single document when lodging the application)
> 11-02-2016- Wife's medical done
> 22-02-2016 - My Medical done
> 04-03-2016 - PCC (For Singapore and Bangladesh), and other documents uploaded (including my spouse's document)
> 17-03-2016 - Employment verification Email to HR (Only current company).
> 19-04-2016 - Grant :-D
> 11-02-2017 - IED
> 
> Travelling to Sydney anytime in June 2016.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> And finally thanks everyone who shared their cases here in this forum. Reading through your cases have been an awesome source of info throughout the entire period of my PR processing in last 2-3 months. Wishing all the best to those who are still waiting for their grants.


congrats


----------



## zeeshan355

Evan82 said:


> I am very sorry for the situation. I believe the due course of action would be to file a complaint asap with MARA. Then you'd have time to respond to DIBP once they come back to you asking for an explanation for the negative feedback.


This situation seems wierd, no Agent will do that at any cost, unless, the client himself asks agent to forge the documents at extra cost taking risk. I think ur plan backfired u and now when the whole situation is out OF UR HAND , it is panic situation. 
Sorry if I m being frank but anyone who will hear your case will say the same thing, TRY TO RECTIFY this error by ur agent's help, there will be way out. n sorry to hear that u lost ur job coz of this silly mistake.

:juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## zeeshan355

1400ashi said:


> congrats


congrats


----------



## amar_klanti

Congrats Anubhav 



Anubhav2 said:


> Yippee!!! Finally, I got my grant! After 76 days of frustrated waiting and consultant visits, my agent just called me, 10 AM NST, that he received the golden mail this morning! Feeling like I am in heaven now.
> My signature:
> 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 27/06/2015 - IELTS
> 11/07/2015 - IELTS Scores (LRSW-8,7.5,7,7.5)
> 07/08/2015 - ACS
> 12/08/2015 - ACS Positive
> 13/08/2015 - EOI Submitted (60 points-189)
> 21/01/2016 - Invitation
> 04/02/2016 - Visa Lodged
> 25/02/2016 - PCC Applied
> 26/02/2016 - Medical tests
> 27/02/2016 - First CO contact (Adelaide)
> 28/02/2016 - PCC received, Medicals submitted to DIBP
> 03/03/2016 – All CO requested uploads
> 20/04/2016 - Grant
> Offshore, applying via agent, for self and spouse.
> No calls or employment verifications for the 5 points of experience I had claimed (phew!).
> Best of luck to those that are waiting, hope you hear the good news soon. Thanks for all the help and support provided to me during my journey.


----------



## Evan82

zeeshan355 said:


> This situation seems wierd, no Agent will do that at any cost, unless, the client himself asks agent to forge the documents at extra cost taking risk. I think ur plan backfired u and now when the whole situation is out OF UR HAND , it is panic situation.
> Sorry if I m being frank but anyone who will hear your case will say the same thing, TRY TO RECTIFY this error by ur agent's help, there will be way out. n sorry to hear that u lost ur job coz of this silly mistake.
> 
> :juggle::juggle::juggle:


On the contrary this is the second case I came across. If I am not mistaken in 2015 lodgement group and agent has faked an R&R letter in the same way when submitting to ACS. The applicant got the ACS ok, but he came to know that the doc was forged so he posted in the thread asking what to do. He decided to resubmit to ACS if my memory serves right.
It seems to me the agent did this himself. Not sure if going to agent would do good because he has already breached the client's trust. Filing a complaint with MARA is what I see as logical, again provided the client is fault free.
Also: a credible agent SHOULD NOT do this even if the client asks to do it explicitly.


----------



## 1400ashi

Chaudhry said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have never interacted much but whenever needed got the answer from here, with all of your support.
> 
> I have received Golden email for me , spouse and 2 daughters today; Didn't read in detail as I m still at office but it looks fine with grace of GOD.
> 
> I have minor question like which Airline better suits me from Pakistan to Australia. Please consider fee and comfort as I have to travel with my family total 4 members
> 
> My timelines are as follows:
> 
> Job Code: 261313
> Visa Lodged: 15th Feb 2016
> CO Contact: 3rd March 2016 (For medicals)
> Visa Grant: 19 April 2016
> 
> Thanks


congrats


----------



## zeeshan355

Hs521 said:


> thanks
> what a quick response


Here everything is quick, shikari cheete hai yaha...:boxing:


----------



## charlie31

Expect some numbers tomorrow.


----------



## jairichi

Evan82 said:


> 2. Not quite. His occupation must be in the SAME SKILLED OCCUPATION LIST or CONSOLIDATED SKILLED OCCUPATION LIST as that of yours for that PARTICULAR YEAR nominated. Be very careful on this. and ofcourse he must have a skill assessment from the relevant body.


Are you sure of this? I think only skilled occupation list will be taken into consideration and not consolidated skilled occupation list.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-
Partner skills

You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
•were under 50 years of age 
•had at least competent English
•had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
•had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.


----------



## dakshch

charlie31 said:


> Expect some numbers tomorrow.




Anything special about tomorrow??


----------



## jairichi

zeeshan355 said:


> This situation seems wierd, no Agent will do that at any cost, unless, the client himself asks agent to forge the documents at extra cost taking risk. I think ur plan backfired u and now when the whole situation is out OF UR HAND , it is panic situation.
> Sorry if I m being frank but anyone who will hear your case will say the same thing, TRY TO RECTIFY this error by ur agent's help, there will be way out. n sorry to hear that u lost ur job coz of this silly mistake.
> 
> :juggle::juggle::juggle:


Do not generalize and accuse OP for the situation. Let him/her file a complaint with MARA and notify DIBP. After investigation by authorities let the truth come out and then based on that if you want pass comments for or against OP.


----------



## newbie65

Just received the call from my agent. Visa granted!!  
Analyst programmer 261311
65 points (none claimed for work exp)
Date lodged - 19th February
CO Contact - 7th March
Visa Grant - 20th April 

Best of luck to all those still waiting! 


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## arjun09

newbie65 said:


> Just received the call from my agent. Visa granted!!
> Analyst programmer 261311
> 65 points (none claimed for work exp)
> Date lodged - 19th February
> CO Contact - 7th March
> Visa Grant - 20th April
> 
> Best of luck to all those still waiting!
> 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Congratulations, have a fantastic life ahead


----------



## Evan82

jairichi said:


> Are you sure of this? I think only skilled occupation list will be taken into consideration and not consolidated skilled occupation list.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-
> Partner skills
> 
> You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
> •were under 50 years of age
> •had at least competent English
> •had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
> •had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.


Point-3: ....." *same* skilled occupation list"
If you applied via an occupation on the Consolidated Skilled Occupation List (CSOL), then to claim spouse points your spouse must be nominated and assessed an occupation from the SAME Consolidated Skilled Occupation List...
If you applied via an occupation on the Skilled Occupation List(SOL), then to claim spouse points your spouse must be nominated and assessed an occupation from the SAME Skilled Occupation List...
So yeah, I am quite sure....
Explanations on this are available in other sites on Australia migration, in line with forum policy, I'll not post them
Edit: The again, this post by Maggie is fine then:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/9367666-post9.html


----------



## harmitraj

newbie65 said:


> Just received the call from my agent. Visa granted!!
> Analyst programmer 261311
> 65 points (none claimed for work exp)
> Date lodged - 19th February
> CO Contact - 7th March
> Visa Grant - 20th April
> 
> Best of luck to all those still waiting!
> 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Congratulations :cheer2:


----------



## jairichi

Evan82 said:


> Point-3: ....." *same* skilled occupation list"
> If you applied via an occupation on the Consolidated Skilled Occupation List (CSOL), then to claim spouse points your spouse must be nominated and assessed an occupation from the SAME Consolidated Skilled Occupation List...
> If you applied via an occupation on the Skilled Occupation List(SOL), then to claim spouse points your spouse must be nominated and assessed an occupation from the SAME Skilled Occupation List...
> So yeah, I am quite sure....
> Explanations on this are available in other sites on Australia migration, in line with forum policy, I'll not post them
> Edit: The again, this post by Maggie is fine then:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/9367666-post9.html


I think in this post we are speaking about 189 (SOL) and so 190 can be excluded. Otherwise what you say is correct.


----------



## Evan82

jairichi said:


> I think in this post we are speaking about 189 (SOL) and so 190 can be excluded. Otherwise what you say is correct.


I think it is RELEVANT to 189. Such as, an applicant on SOL (189) CANNOT claim partner skills points just because the spouse's occupation is in CSOL (190), AND the original query was on the ELIGIBILITY to claim partner skills points for an applicant supposedly on 189 stream.


----------



## engradnan2828

*Good Luck*

Congrats



newbie65 said:


> Just received the call from my agent. Visa granted!!
> Analyst programmer 261311
> 65 points (none claimed for work exp)
> Date lodged - 19th February
> CO Contact - 7th March
> Visa Grant - 20th April
> 
> Best of luck to all those still waiting!
> 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

Evan82 said:


> I think it is RELEVANT to 189. Such as, an applicant on SOL (189) CANNOT claim partner skills points just because the spouse's occupation is in CSOL (190), AND the original query was on the ELIGIBILITY to claim partner skills points for an applicant supposedly on 189 stream.


I think you did not understand what I said. I did not say not to post relevant information on 189. Since this post is only about 189 it is better to give information only related to 189. Adding anything extra with respect to 190 (if applicable) is going to create confusion.


----------



## Evan82

jairichi said:


> I think you did not understand what I said. I did not say not to post relevant information on 189. Since this post is only about 189 it is better to give information only related to 189. Adding anything extra with respect to 190 (if applicable) is going to create confusion.


I don't think there would be any confusion. On the contrary I have given information as exactly as relevant as they are as in exactly PRECISE wording as possible excluding any misunderstandings that might occur.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats buddy.. Great news,



newbie65 said:


> Just received the call from my agent. Visa granted!!
> Analyst programmer 261311
> 65 points (none claimed for work exp)
> Date lodged - 19th February
> CO Contact - 7th March
> Visa Grant - 20th April
> 
> Best of luck to all those still waiting!
> 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeeshan355

Evan82 said:


> I don't think there would be any confusion. On the contrary I have given information as exactly as relevant as they are as in exactly PRECISE wording as possible excluding any misunderstandings that might occur.


good job lankesh babu

dont fight like cats and dogs, cool down,


----------



## ibm.wazzy

newbie65 said:


> Just received the call from my agent. Visa granted!!
> Analyst programmer 261311
> 65 points (none claimed for work exp)
> Date lodged - 19th February
> CO Contact - 7th March
> Visa Grant - 20th April
> 
> Best of luck to all those still waiting!
> 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Congratulations... you are the second member for today... :second:


----------



## namqas

newbie65 said:


> Just received the call from my agent. Visa granted!!
> Analyst programmer 261311
> 65 points (none claimed for work exp)
> Date lodged - 19th February
> CO Contact - 7th March
> Visa Grant - 20th April
> 
> Best of luck to all those still waiting!
> 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Congrats newbie65... not a newbie anymore ! :loco: :cheer2:


----------



## theskyisalive

newbie65 said:


> Just received the call from my agent. Visa granted!!
> Analyst programmer 261311
> 65 points (none claimed for work exp)
> Date lodged - 19th February
> CO Contact - 7th March
> Visa Grant - 20th April
> 
> Best of luck to all those still waiting!
> 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Congrats!


----------



## 1400ashi

newbie65 said:


> Just received the call from my agent. Visa granted!!
> Analyst programmer 261311
> 65 points (none claimed for work exp)
> Date lodged - 19th February
> CO Contact - 7th March
> Visa Grant - 20th April
> 
> Best of luck to all those still waiting!
> 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


congrats


----------



## sridevimca20022

Hi All,

We applied for 189 visa on 3rd March,2016.Frontloaded all the documents including Form80,1221 and medicals.From the day one the status is "application Received".

Shall I call the DIBP to check the status.

Thanks,
Sridevi


----------



## zeeshan355

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We applied for 189 visa on 3rd March,2016.Frontloaded all the documents including Form80,1221 and medicals.From the day one the status is "application Received".
> 
> Shall I call the DIBP to check the status.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sridevi


If you didnt get reply thats a good sign, must b a direct grant...

Hope u completed ur PCC & MEDICALS as well...

kee:juggle::juggle::juggle::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing ur fingers crossed babe, u shall get the golden email very sooon...

calling DIBP will not be of any help...


----------



## Vardhan16

newbie65 said:


> Just received the call from my agent. Visa granted!!
> Analyst programmer 261311
> 65 points (none claimed for work exp)
> Date lodged - 19th February
> CO Contact - 7th March
> Visa Grant - 20th April
> 
> Best of luck to all those still waiting!
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Congratulations on your grant  
B/w is your CO from Brisbane ?


----------



## ibm.wazzy

It has been a dry day today. only two grants granted... I guess they are not sleeping... while we cut our fingers here.


----------



## qliz

ibm.wazzy said:


> It has been a dry day today. only two grants granted... I guess they are not sleeping... while we cut our fingers here.


Congrats to those who received their grant today!Have been checking on this thread every single hour and waiting for the golden mail. We have the same timeline,hopefully will have more good news tomorrow.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Raiyan

Hi Experts

I am from Bangladesh currently living in China. I wanted to know if I also have to fill up form 80 and 1221... I saw the forms and seems quite daunting.

BR//R


----------



## Phoenix2135

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We applied for 189 visa on 3rd March,2016.Frontloaded all the documents including Form80,1221 and medicals.From the day one the status is "application Received".
> 
> Shall I call the DIBP to check the status.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sridevi


Same status as "Application received " but applied on 23/02 with all docs !


----------



## engradnan2828

zeeshan355 said:


> If you didnt get reply thats a good sign, must b a direct grant...
> 
> Hope u completed ur PCC & MEDICALS as well...
> 
> kee:juggle::juggle::juggle::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing ur fingers crossed babe, u shall get the golden email very sooon...
> 
> calling DIBP will not be of any help...


Zeeshan355 is absolutely right

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

Raiyan said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I am from Bangladesh currently living in China. I wanted to know if I also have to fill up form 80 and 1221... I saw the forms and seems quite daunting.
> 
> BR//R


Welcome to the club. Better to fill those forms and upload them.


----------



## zeeshan355

Raiyan said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I am from Bangladesh currently living in China. I wanted to know if I also have to fill up form 80 and 1221... I saw the forms and seems quite daunting.
> 
> BR//R


Hi bangali,

If u want to get direct grant then yes, frontload all the required docs. in order to avoid any outstanding docs. incl medicals and PCC's.

Hope this answers your question...

U thought u will get australia visa with so much ease, burn ur candles dude...

then enjoy..


----------



## zeeshan355

:juggle:


Raiyan said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I am from Bangladesh currently living in China. I wanted to know if I also have to fill up form 80 and 1221... I saw the forms and seems quite daunting.
> 
> BR//R


Hi bangali,

If u want to get direct grant then yes, frontload all the required docs. in order to avoid any outstanding docs. incl medicals and PCC's.

Hope this answers your question...

U thought u will get australia visa with so much ease, burn ur candles dude...

then enjoy..


----------



## sridevimca20022

zeeshan355 said:


> If you didnt get reply thats a good sign, must b a direct grant...
> 
> Hope u completed ur PCC & MEDICALS as well...
> 
> kee:juggle::juggle::juggle::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing ur fingers crossed babe, u shall get the golden email very sooon...
> 
> calling DIBP will not be of any help...


Thanks for your reply.Yes we completed the PCC and Medicals.Uploaded them as well.
Still no update from DIBP.The status is "Application REceived" .


----------



## sridevimca20022

sridevimca20022 said:


> Thanks for your reply.Yes we completed the PCC and Medicals.Uploaded them as well.
> Still no update from DIBP.The status is "Application REceived" .


I am claiming 15 points for experience .Will it be a reason for delay in processing.
I am checking with my previous employers as well, they did not receive any verification call either.

Is it the correct time to follow up with DIBP .


----------



## jairichi

sridevimca20022 said:


> I am claiming 15 points for experience .Will it be a reason for delay in processing.
> I am checking with my previous employers as well, they did not receive any verification call either.
> 
> Is it the correct time to follow up with DIBP .


Cannot say for sure. You need to wait.


----------



## prashantbhagat

*DIBP Procedure after Invitation*

Hi,

Can anyone please share information that once you recieve the invitation (189) what is the process to be followed. ex. What documents needs to be submitted etc.

Any piece of information would be very valuable for me.

I have submitted my EOI last month and have 65 points. I am keeping my finger crossed.

Regards,
PKB


----------



## zeeshan355

sridevimca20022 said:


> I am claiming 15 points for experience .Will it be a reason for delay in processing.
> I am checking with my previous employers as well, they did not receive any verification call either.
> 
> Is it the correct time to follow up with DIBP .


U r claiming maximum points for employment, and is it just one place u worked or multiple offices, which may make verifications difficult. 

But if u have all genuine docs, even they will not verify ur employment . there are many cases.

Relax and take a chill pill... u did ur part, leave it to DIBP, and rest to God...

UR PRAYERS WILL BE ANSERED SOON...

even me i m waiting since 19th Feb. 2016 juggling balls....

:juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## kawal_547

prashantbhagat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please share information that once you recieve the invitation (189) what is the process to be followed. ex. What documents needs to be submitted etc.
> 
> Any piece of information would be very valuable for me.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI last month and have 65 points. I am keeping my finger crossed.
> 
> Regards,
> PKB


Pay ur visa fees and the time you pay...your immi account is created 

It has all the tabs under which you have to upload the desired docs


----------



## sarbjass

Hello friends, 

First of all congrats to all people who got their visas.
Secondly, I want to know from seniors here, whether visa grants depend upon the occupation code. Because, what i realized from immi trackers and this forum, grants for code 263111 i.e computer network engineers are quite slow than other job codes or this is my misconception like in India we say' dusre ki thali me laddoo bada dikhta hai".


----------



## newbie65

Vardhan16 said:


> Congratulations on your grant
> B/w is your CO from Brisbane ?


Adelaide

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## theskyisalive

sarbjass said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> First of all congrats to all people who got their visas.
> Secondly, I want to know from seniors here, whether visa grants depend upon the occupation code. Because, what i realized from immi trackers and this forum, grants for code 263111 i.e computer network engineers are quite slow than other job codes or this is my misconception like in India we say' dusre ki thali me laddoo bada dikhta hai".


you are right - ' dusre ki thali me laddoo bada dikhta hai' (grass is always greener on the other side)!


----------



## albena.d84

sarbjass said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> First of all congrats to all people who got their visas.
> Secondly, I want to know from seniors here, whether visa grants depend upon the occupation code. Because, what i realized from immi trackers and this forum, grants for code 263111 i.e computer network engineers are quite slow than other job codes or this is my misconception like in India we say' dusre ki thali me laddoo bada dikhta hai".


visa grants DEPEND only on a particular case... not on occupation code

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## sridevimca20022

zeeshan355 said:


> U r claiming maximum points for employment, and is it just one place u worked or multiple offices, which may make verifications difficult.
> 
> But if u have all genuine docs, even they will not verify ur employment . there are many cases.
> 
> Relax and take a chill pill... u did ur part, leave it to DIBP, and rest to God...
> 
> UR PRAYERS WILL BE ANSERED SOON...
> 
> even me i m waiting since 19th Feb. 2016 juggling balls....
> 
> :juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:



Thanks for your reply.I worke in multiple companais but YES I submitted all the documents like Form16s , Bank statement ,Offer letters and releiving letters and payslips of the current companies.Almost submitted all the documents for proof of employment.

But I did not submit the employment documents of my spouse as my consultency told me that only to submit ACS letter.Do I need to submit the documents of my spouse as well as I am availing the 5 points from partner skills ?


----------



## kkvijay

Hello Team

I have a question for 189 Visa, i am waiting for ACS result.
Question i have is do my spouse also need to provide the PTE/IELTS scores though i am not claiming points for the experience and qualification. Please advise

Thanks

Code - 261313
PTE - L74 - R73 - S-88 - W-73
Points - Age-30 Exp-10 Qual-15 PTE-10 = 65
ACS - 19-April-2016
ACS Result - XXXXXXX


----------



## andreyx108b

kkvijay said:


> Hello Team I have a question for 189 Visa, i am waiting for ACS result. Question i have is do my spouse also need to provide the PTE/IELTS scores though i am not claiming points for the experience and qualification. Please advise Thanks Code - 261313 PTE - L74 - R73 - S-88 - W-73 Points - Age-30 Exp-10 Qual-15 PTE-10 = 65 ACS - 19-April-2016 ACS Result - XXXXXXX


You have a number of options, to pay vac2, to show her studies were in english or yes - do PTE/IELTS


----------



## prashantbhagat

kawal_547 said:


> Pay ur visa fees and the time you pay...your immi account is created
> 
> It has all the tabs under which you have to upload the desired docs


Thanks for your quick response. Is there a time limit to pay the fees once you receive the invitation else invitation may expire. Also if I have paid the fees is there any time limit to submit the documents.

Thanks,
PKB


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Hi Devi,

I suggest you wait for a little while more.

I applied on 2-Mar-16. My application status is still "Application Received"

I am very sure you will get a standard reply if you call them.

Just wait, and DIBP might surprise you with a direct grant.

Best of luck.





sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We applied for 189 visa on 3rd March,2016.Frontloaded all the documents including Form80,1221 and medicals.From the day one the status is "application Received".
> 
> Shall I call the DIBP to check the status.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sridevi


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Very true...

Waiting and waiting ..





ibm.wazzy said:


> It has been a dry day today. only two grants granted... I guess they are not sleeping... while we cut our fingers here.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

please be patient

Things are in your favour at the moment.





sridevimca20022 said:


> I am claiming 15 points for experience .Will it be a reason for delay in processing.
> I am checking with my previous employers as well, they did not receive any verification call either.
> 
> Is it the correct time to follow up with DIBP .


----------



## jairichi

prashantbhagat said:


> Thanks for your quick response. Is there a time limit to pay the fees once you receive the invitation else invitation may expire. Also if I have paid the fees is there any time limit to submit the documents.
> 
> Thanks,
> PKB


60 days to lodge your visa application from the date of invitation. You can upload documents anytime you want. But, if CO asks for it then there is a deadline.


----------



## albena.d84

prashantbhagat said:


> Thanks for your quick response. Is there a time limit to pay the fees once you receive the invitation else invitation may expire. Also if I have paid the fees is there any time limit to submit the documents.
> 
> Thanks,
> PKB


60 days after invitation, for documents - there is no timeframe, as soon as possible is better for your visa decision  

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeeshan355

sridevimca20022 said:


> Thanks for your reply.I worke in multiple companais but YES I submitted all the documents like Form16s , Bank statement ,Offer letters and releiving letters and payslips of the current companies.Almost submitted all the documents for proof of employment.
> 
> But I did not submit the employment documents of my spouse as my consultency told me that only to submit ACS letter.Do I need to submit the documents of my spouse as well as I am availing the 5 points from partner skills ?


thats good thin u did, u r smart...
check out below details which will be helpful for claiming spouse extra 5 points...
Are you sure of this? I think only skilled occupation list will be taken into consideration and not consolidated skilled occupation list.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-
Partner skills

You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
•were under 50 years of age 
•had at least competent English
•had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
•had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.

Hope this is helpful chandni..


----------



## zeeshan.139

sorry guys for late reply ... actually my consultant sent the email to me quite late .. i was granted the visa on 15th april at Australian 11 : 00 AM 

btw i know it sounds stupid but how to verify this visa and all because m not sure that how my case is processed so quickly


----------



## zeeshan355

zeeshan.139 said:


> sorry guys for late reply ... actually my consultant sent the email to me quite late .. i was granted the visa on 15th april at Australian 11 : 00 AM
> 
> btw i know it sounds stupid but how to verify this visa and all because m not sure that how my case is processed so quickly


goto vivo on immi site and enter the TRN NO. or visa no. and register there
its simple dont panic....

isa Holders using VEVO
As a visa holder you can use VEVO to check your current visa details and conditions. You can also send your visa details to any email address you choose.
You can now access VEVO through our mobile app. myVEVO can be downloaded free from app stores.

With your permission, VEVO can also give registered organisations a limited amount of relevant information on your visa conditions. Organisations can use this information to check if you are able to work or undertake other activities in Australia, such as study. Organisations do not see the same level of detailed information that is given to you.
VEVO will only provide information if your details are available electronically in our systems. Some foreign nationals, such as those permanent residents that migrated to Australia before the early 1990s and have not travelled out of Australia since, might not have a searchable record with us.
New Zealanders are often granted a Special Category (subclass 444) visa to them when they arrive in Australia which automatically ends on their departure from Australia. If you were granted one of these visas and you are outside of Australia when you check VEVO, you will be shown as not having a current visa as that visa will have ended when you left Australia.
Further information on Visa Holders using VEVO is also available
Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)


----------



## vikaschandra

zeeshan.139 said:


> sorry guys for late reply ... actually my consultant sent the email to me quite late .. i was granted the visa on 15th april at Australian 11 : 00 AM
> 
> btw i know it sounds stupid but how to verify this visa and all because m not sure that how my case is processed so quickly


Zeeshan so many people are thinking why their visa processing is taking too long and here you are worried how your visa was processed so quickly 

Just enjoy your grant mate and start the preparation for final move. 

Have you not received your Grant Letter?

As Zeeshan mentioned in his post check VEVO for visa details.


----------



## zeeshan.139

thanks


----------



## chln.murthy

sarbjass said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> First of all congrats to all people who got their visas.
> Secondly, I want to know from seniors here, whether visa grants depend upon the occupation code. Because, what i realized from immi trackers and this forum, grants for code 263111 i.e computer network engineers are quite slow than other job codes or this is my misconception like in India we say' dusre ki thali me laddoo bada dikhta hai".


Yes my friend ...i have the same opinion..

I have a similar timiline as yours except that i have lodged my visa in Jan'2106 & still waiting for my Grant..

I have felt that 263111 & CO Brisbane office are killing me with delays ( Unfortunately i have both in my bucket) :juggle:


----------



## ridhidureja

*Eoi*

Hi All

What are the EOI Skill select Points requirement for 189 visa 
At present what is the score required for 189 visa in skill select to get immediate approval.

I know 60 is minimum requirement. But I come to know point score has increased. What is the new criteria and where I can check the status of 261313.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## charlie31

zeeshan.139 said:


> sorry guys for late reply ... actually my consultant sent the email to me quite late .. i was granted the visa on 15th april at Australian 11 : 00 AM
> 
> btw i know it sounds stupid but how to verify this visa and all because m not sure that how my case is processed so quickly


Share your timeline


----------



## Victor_Aus

Hi All,

Seems like 261312(Developer Programmer) is taking longer than 251313 (Software Engineer). 

https://i.imgsafe.org/87efe49.jpg













Haven't seen any recent grants for 261312 on this forum :-(


----------



## amar_klanti

Hello Raiyan,
I reply your same query in this tread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-update-bangladesh-applicant-status-707.html

thanks



Raiyan said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I am from Bangladesh currently living in China. I wanted to know if I also have to fill up form 80 and 1221... I saw the forms and seems quite daunting.
> 
> BR//R


----------



## theskyisalive

Victor_Aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Seems like 261312(Developer Programmer) is taking longer than 251313 (Software Engineer).
> 
> https://i.imgsafe.org/87efe49.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen any recent grants for 261312 on this forum :-(


Agree...91 days for me today, hoping for some miracle now...


----------



## engradnan2828

*Congrats*

Congrats



zeeshan.139 said:


> sorry guys for late reply ... actually my consultant sent the email to me quite late .. i was granted the visa on 15th april at Australian 11 : 00 AM
> 
> btw i know it sounds stupid but how to verify this visa and all because m not sure that how my case is processed so quickly


----------



## Aditya_N

*Got Grant!*

Hi guys,

Just got the grant mail finally (Wife + me ) !!


Visa lodged - 28th March 2016 ( software engineer)

All docs front loaded. 

Grant letter from Brisbane ofice. 

Visa granted - 21st April 2016


All the best to everyone!!


----------



## andreyx108b

Aditya_N said:


> Hi guys, Just got the grant mail finally (Wife + me ) !! Visa lodged - 28th March 2016 ( software engineer) All docs front loaded. Grant letter from Brisbane ofice. Visa granted - 21st April 2016 All the best to everyone!!


Congrats Aditya!


----------



## arjun09

Aditya_N said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got the grant mail finally (Wife + me ) !!
> 
> 
> Visa lodged - 28th March 2016 ( software engineer)
> 
> All docs front loaded.
> 
> Grant letter from Brisbane ofice.
> 
> Visa granted - 21st April 2016
> 
> 
> All the best to everyone!!


Congratulations aditya. That was lighting quick. All the best


----------



## Vardhan16

Victor_Aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Seems like 261312(Developer Programmer) is taking longer than 251313 (Software Engineer).
> 
> https://i.imgsafe.org/87efe49.jpg
> 
> Haven't seen any recent grants for 261312 on this forum :-(


Hi Victor, 
There are no grants for 261311(analyst programmer) as well.


----------



## vikaschandra

Aditya_N said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got the grant mail finally (Wife + me ) !!
> 
> 
> Visa lodged - 28th March 2016 ( software engineer)
> 
> All docs front loaded.
> 
> Grant letter from Brisbane ofice.
> 
> Visa granted - 21st April 2016
> 
> 
> All the best to everyone!!


Congratulations Aditya


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

vish1985 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Me, wife & kid received our grant today 189 BA, 10.32 AM UAE time. This forum was a great help for me during each stages of my process.
> 
> @vikas & @kishore without your inputs the process will not be this much smooth.
> 
> All the best for those who are waiting for the grant.



Congrats Vish1985.


----------



## jairichi

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> What are the EOI Skill select Points requirement for 189 visa
> At present what is the score required for 189 visa in skill select to get immediate approval.
> 
> I know 60 is minimum requirement. But I come to know point score has increased. What is the new criteria and where I can check the status of 261313.
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi


70 points.


----------



## charlie31

Aditya_N said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got the grant mail finally (Wife + me ) !!
> 
> 
> Visa lodged - 28th March 2016 ( software engineer)
> 
> All docs front loaded.
> 
> Grant letter from Brisbane ofice.
> 
> Visa granted - 21st April 2016
> 
> 
> All the best to everyone!!


Congratulations


----------



## sol79

Does Brisbane process faster than Adelaide? Just wondering.


----------



## Jasmin FR

Congratulations


----------



## arjun09

sol79 said:


> Does Brisbane process faster than Adelaide? Just wondering.


I read a lot that Adelaide is quicker than brisbane but somehow brisbane too issuing grants quickly.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Buddy,

Very fast



Aditya_N said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got the grant mail finally (Wife + me ) !!
> 
> 
> Visa lodged - 28th March 2016 ( software engineer)
> 
> All docs front loaded.
> 
> Grant letter from Brisbane ofice.
> 
> Visa granted - 21st April 2016
> 
> 
> All the best to everyone!!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

51 Days and Counting..


----------



## arjun09

shawnchristophervaz said:


> 51 Days and Counting..


I applied on 22nd feb. 261313


----------



## bhuiyena

arjun09 said:


> I applied on 22nd feb. 261313


5th Feb.


----------



## arjun09

bhuiyena said:


> 5th Feb.


What abt CO???


----------



## jairichi

arjun09 said:


> I applied on 22nd feb. 261313


30th March 2016 for 261313.


----------



## perryH

Anyone who has uploaded all the documents and waiting for grant??


----------



## bhuiyena

arjun09 said:


> What abt CO???


CO was assigned within 11 days. 
GSM Adelaide.


----------



## Jasmin FR

*waiting for grant*

yes I lodge my application on 28 Jan,2016
I uploaded all documents with bank statement and pay slips.
Employment Verification Done:13 April,2016
Grant: Still Waiting:fingerscrossed:


----------



## perryH

*Hi*



arjun09 said:


> What abt CO???


In my case CO was assigned in 2 days after lodging the application.


----------



## sol79

perryH said:


> Anyone who has uploaded all the documents and waiting for grant??


Quite a few of us


----------



## Vakymy

farina said:


> yes I lodge my application on 28 Jan,2016
> I uploaded all documents with bank statement and pay slips.
> Employment Verification Done:13 April,2016
> Grant: Still Waiting:fingerscrossed:


Seems employment verification happened to quite number last week. Mine was on the 12 April 2016 though application status remains 'received'. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jschopra

shawnchristophervaz said:


> 51 Days and Counting..


I lodged on 23rd Feb. Same ANSZCO code.
Seems like IT skill is in demand as of now.
No one needs mechanical


----------



## Rajgowda

*Spouse Carrying*

Guys I have been contacted by CO today asking for Form 80 and PCC.
I'm unable to provide the requested docs Since my wife is carrying and we are expecting the new born by next month.

Will writing a mail to the case officer suffice or should I be attaching required pregnancy proofs?
If CO accept the mail and puts my case on hold, Will I be notified by any means?

Many Thanks,
Raj Gowda


----------



## badboy0711

perryH said:


> Anyone who has uploaded all the documents and waiting for grant??



all the waiting for the grant !!!


----------



## rajesh23733

chln.murthy said:


> Yes my friend ...i have the same opinion..
> 
> I have a similar timiline as yours except that i have lodged my visa in Jan'2106 & still waiting for my Grant..
> 
> I have felt that 263111 & CO Brisbane office are killing me with delays ( Unfortunately i have both in my bucket) :juggle:


Hi chln.murthy,

Our occupation and GSM center is same, I lodged application on 30th Jan 2016. It's going to be 3 months in another 9 days. Who is your case officer ?

I believe, its been more than 3 months for you so have you tried calling DIBP or sending mail ?


----------



## sethisaab

Hey friends 

I had also lodged Visa on 6th April, got contacted immi assessment commencement intimation mail from GSM Adelaide 
Have front loaded all the docs, ITR, FORM16, Bank statement,Salary slips,offer letter,PCC,Medicals,Vaccination proof for baby,Wife PTE scores and Form 80 and Form 1221

Hoping for grant soon, guys i heard they slow down the processing of applications in month of May-july ? is it true


----------



## badboy0711

My manager just told that he had received a mail asking for my roles and responsibilities. He will be replying back today. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mithung

sethisaab said:


> Hey friends
> 
> I had also lodged Visa on 6th April, got contacted immi assessment commencement intimation mail from GSM Adelaide
> Have front loaded all the docs, ITR, FORM16, Bank statement,Salary slips,offer letter,PCC,Medicals,Vaccination proof for baby,Wife PTE scores and Form 80 and Form 1221
> 
> Hoping for grant soon, guys i heard they slow down the processing of applications in month of May-july ? is it true


Is vaccination proof for baby mandatory? My son is 1 year old. Do I have to submit it?


----------



## namqas

Aditya_N said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the grant mail finally (Wife + me ) !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visa lodged - 28th March 2016 ( software engineer)
> 
> 
> 
> All docs front loaded.
> 
> 
> 
> Grant letter from Brisbane ofice.
> 
> 
> 
> Visa granted - 21st April 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to everyone!!




Congrats Aditya !


----------



## 1400ashi

Aditya_N said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got the grant mail finally (Wife + me ) !!
> 
> 
> Visa lodged - 28th March 2016 ( software engineer)
> 
> All docs front loaded.
> 
> Grant letter from Brisbane ofice.
> 
> Visa granted - 21st April 2016
> 
> 
> All the best to everyone!!


Congratulations


----------



## Ahmedkwt

farina said:


> yes I lodge my application on 28 Jan,2016
> I uploaded all documents with bank statement and pay slips.
> Employment Verification Done:13 April,2016
> Grant: Still Waiting:fingerscrossed:


Alot of verification this week. Lets hope these cases will be closed before end April as well . But I feel it takes longer for us (Pakistani Nationals) as compare to others.


----------



## bhuiyena

Mithung said:


> Is vaccination proof for baby mandatory? My son is 1 year old. Do I have to submit it?


I didn't provide vaccination proof for my kids and CO didn't ask for it.


----------



## vish555

ridhidureja said:


> Hi All
> 
> What are the EOI Skill select Points requirement for 189 visa
> At present what is the score required for 189 visa in skill select to get immediate approval.
> 
> I know 60 is minimum requirement. But I come to know point score has increased. What is the new criteria and where I can check the status of 261313.
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi


70 for 261313 currently , I am waiting with 65 for last two round. 70 will get a immediate invitation


----------



## vish555

Aditya_N said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got the grant mail finally (Wife + me ) !!
> 
> 
> Visa lodged - 28th March 2016 ( software engineer)
> 
> All docs front loaded.
> 
> Grant letter from Brisbane ofice.
> 
> Visa granted - 21st April 2016
> 
> 
> All the best to everyone!!


Congrats bro . All the very best , can you please share your points breakdown and whether you had an emp verification ect


----------



## Jimmypatel33

Hi all..

My CO has asked for form 1221 and submitted on 16-04-2016. All other things clear..

Now waiting for Grant..

Does anyone know about lead time..

Thanks


----------



## albena.d84

rajesh23733 said:


> Hi chln.murthy,
> 
> Our occupation and GSM center is same, I lodged application on 30th Jan 2016. It's going to be 3 months in another 9 days. Who is your case officer ?
> 
> I believe, its been more than 3 months for you so have you tried calling DIBP or sending mail ?


I was allocated by one CO, but the grant came by another CO (automatic letter, with CO's name)
hope you'll receive the grant letter soon


Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sahiledge

I have got a tricky situation bothering me. 
I am ready to lodge my visa and trying to pay visa fees for which i got a ICICI travel card. I activated its e-comm facility. But, the site is returning with "payment failed : declined" error. 
Please guide me where am I going wrong and what are other ways of paying fees.


----------



## sridevimca20022

zeeshan355 said:


> thats good thin u did, u r smart...
> check out below details which will be helpful for claiming spouse extra 5 points...
> Are you sure of this? I think only skilled occupation list will be taken into consideration and not consolidated skilled occupation list.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-
> Partner skills
> 
> You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
> •were under 50 years of age
> •had at least competent English
> •had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
> •had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.
> 
> Hope this is helpful chandni..


My spouse met all the requirements.We both belongs to same occupation which is 261313 and assessed by ACS.Submitted those documents as well .But still after the 55 days of visa lodgement the status is "Application REceived"

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/icons/icon8.gif


----------



## zeeshan355

sridevimca20022 said:


> My spouse met all the requirements.We both belongs to same occupation which is 261313 and assessed by ACS.Submitted those documents as well .But still after the 55 days of visa lodgement the status is "Application REceived"
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/icons/icon8.gif


Thts good!!! both are of same field of interest, personally and professionall 

As I told u before, may be u r for a direct grant, as CO doesn't see any flaws or outstanding docs.

Best of luck dear... hope u get the grant soon....
lane:lane:lane:


----------



## vikaschandra

Sahiledge said:


> I have got a tricky situation bothering me.
> I am ready to lodge my visa and trying to pay visa fees for which i got a ICICI travel card. I activated its e-comm facility. But, the site is returning with "payment failed : declined" error.
> Please guide me where am I going wrong and what are other ways of paying fees.


What is the currency loaded on the card. AUD?? do you have extra funds apart from the visa charges as you would need minimum AUD 100 which would be deducted as surcharge.


----------



## shafiq2k

Sahiledge said:


> I have got a tricky situation bothering me.
> I am ready to lodge my visa and trying to pay visa fees for which i got a ICICI travel card. I activated its e-comm facility. But, the site is returning with "payment failed : declined" error.
> Please guide me where am I going wrong and what are other ways of paying fees.


Please check per transaction limit as well. I had payoneer master card and I had to pay more than $6500 but my card's single transaction limit was $5000.


----------



## momentum

Can someone having experience here answer my question please?

I applied for an EOI last year in 2015 and got an invite to apply but i didnt apply due to certain reasons. At that time, I also went for a chest x-ray to make sure everything was fine with my medical before applying for the visa to avoid any un-necessary trobules once i applied.

A few days ago, I made up my mind again to apply for an EOI again. I was studying my x-ray just yesterday, Everything related to lung is clear but its mentioned at the bottom that "Note is made of thoracici Scoliosis". Upon googling it, I came to know that its a curved spine.

Can anyone with this condition please tell me if they had any problems in medicals? I searched on the internet, they are only people's opinion but no definite answer. Someone please tell me if Thoracic Scoliosis will be a hinderance in clearing my medicals. Can the visa be rejected based on it?


----------



## Alhad

Sahiledge said:


> I have got a tricky situation bothering me.
> I am ready to lodge my visa and trying to pay visa fees for which i got a ICICI travel card. I activated its e-comm facility. But, the site is returning with "payment failed : declined" error.
> Please guide me where am I going wrong and what are other ways of paying fees.


Hi Sahil,

Check with the bank on your 'international payment limit' as this is different than domestic. Alternatively you can do what I did - 

1. Called my credit card company and explained to them that I want limit increased for visa fee payment.
2. They inflated the limit and made it valid for only 48 hours.
3. When I was ready for payment, I called them and they generated an OTP to validate the international payment
4. Payment went through.

There is a surcharge for this so make sure you have credit well above the required amount to be paid.

Hope it helps.

Cheers,
A


----------



## sol79

As long as you don't have active TB or HIV, you'll be fine.


----------



## Thil12

Hi Everyone, I am new here

I would like to understand how the employment verification is done when the employee is no longer a part of the organisation. I worked for 11 . 5 years with an MNC before resigning to pursue my higher studies. 

Regards,
Tania

*******

Skilled - Subclass - 189 | ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO 2611111
ACS Applied : 20th Sept 2015
ACS Positive : 9th Oct 2015
EOI Submitted : 15th Oct 2015 (65 points)
EOI Invite : 22nd Jan 2016
Visa Lodged : 11th Feb 2016
CO contacted: 18th Feb 2016
Docs Uploaded (inc PCC & Medicals): 11th March 2016
Visa Grant : xx/xx/xx
IED : xx/xx/xx


----------



## Alhad

momentum said:


> Can someone having experience here answer my question please?
> 
> I applied for an EOI last year in 2015 and got an invite to apply but i didnt apply due to certain reasons. At that time, I also went for a chest x-ray to make sure everything was fine with my medical before applying for the visa to avoid any un-necessary trobules once i applied.
> 
> A few days ago, I made up my mind again to apply for an EOI again. I was studying my x-ray just yesterday, Everything related to lung is clear but its mentioned at the bottom that "Note is made of thoracici Scoliosis". Upon googling it, I came to know that its a curved spine.
> 
> Can anyone with this condition please tell me if they had any problems in medicals? I searched on the internet, they are only people's opinion but no definite answer. Someone please tell me if Thoracic Scoliosis will be a hinderance in clearing my medicals. Can the visa be rejected based on it?


Mate, tricky one.
I would say if you have any friends in Australia, you may ask them to check with any local doctors over there whom they may know personally. Just to check how severe is the condition - Thoracic Scoliosis as per their medical terms. That may give you some idea. 
But whatever they say, the way DIBP work is unpredictable really. Not sure how they would want to deal with it after your medicals. 

A


----------



## Sivakumarganapathy

sridevimca20022 said:


> My spouse met all the requirements.We both belongs to same occupation which is 261313 and assessed by ACS.Submitted those documents as well .But still after the 55 days of visa lodgement the status is "Application REceived"
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/icons/icon8.gif


Hi,

I am totally confused now, my occupation is on SOL (System Analyst) my partner is also on SOL (software engineer)... Do we both have to be System Analystt cliam the Partner points ?

Could some one clarify please


----------



## kawal_547

vish555 said:


> 70 for 261313 currently , I am waiting with 65 for last two round. 70 will get a immediate invitation


Point requirement is still 60.

People with higher points do get selected first.

But 70 is not the right answer.

Points threshold is still 60.


----------



## Alhad

Alhad said:


> Mate, tricky one.
> I would say if you have any friends in Australia, you may ask them to check with any local doctors over there whom they may know personally. Just to check how severe is the condition - Thoracic Scoliosis as per their medical terms. That may give you some idea.
> But whatever they say, the way DIBP work is unpredictable really. Not sure how they would want to deal with it after your medicals.
> 
> A





sol79 said:


> As long as you don't have active TB or HIV, you'll be fine.


Oh if that's the main thing that they check, should be fine then! Cool!

A


----------



## jschopra

Sivakumarganapathy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am totally confused now, my occupation is on SOL (System Analyst) my partner is also on SOL (software engineer)... Do we both have to be System Analystt cliam the Partner points ?
> 
> Could some one clarify please


Your and your spouse's skill should be on the same SOL. It can be a different skill but on the same list.

Hope I was clear.


----------



## Rishistrider

56 days since lodgement and 38 days since CO contact.. Anyone with similar timelines? Please update.. CO Contact from Adelaide was for resending scanned passport copy..


----------



## zeeshan355

badboy0711 said:


> My manager just told that he had received a mail asking for my roles and responsibilities. He will be replying back today.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


Best Of Luck Dude....

Ur manager seems good person.... but any manager will not want his staff to leave the company...

Hope everything goes well...


----------



## ibm.wazzy

Aditya_N said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got the grant mail finally (Wife + me ) !!
> 
> 
> Visa lodged - 28th March 2016 ( software engineer)
> 
> All docs front loaded.
> 
> Grant letter from Brisbane ofice.
> 
> Visa granted - 21st April 2016
> 
> 
> All the best to everyone!!


Congrats Aditya :second: !... start your journey lane: and all the best


----------



## shafiq2k

Sivakumarganapathy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am totally confused now, my occupation is on SOL (System Analyst) my partner is also on SOL (software engineer)... Do we both have to be System Analystt cliam the Partner points ?
> 
> Could some one clarify please


No. If you want to claim you partner points then her occupation must be in SOL. In your case both of you are on SOL so all looks good.


----------



## badboy0711

zeeshan355 said:


> Best Of Luck Dude....
> 
> Ur manager seems good person.... but any manager will not want his staff to leave the company...
> 
> Hope everything goes well...



Verification reached my first company too. I am currently in 3 rd company. 
Hope everything goes fine.


----------



## sridevimca20022

sridevimca20022 said:


> My spouse met all the requirements.We both belongs to same occupation which is 261313 and assessed by ACS.Submitted those documents as well .But still after the 55 days of visa lodgement the status is "Application REceived"
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/icons/icon8.gif




thanks


----------



## Phoenix2135

sridevimca20022 said:


> thanks


Who is your migration agent ?


----------



## jairichi

kawal_547 said:


> Point requirement is still 60.
> 
> People with higher points do get selected first.
> 
> But 70 is not the right answer.
> 
> Points threshold is still 60.



You are correct and quoted one is also correct.
If an immediate invitation is needed at least 70 points required. But, with 60 s/he is eligible for 189.


----------



## rc4aus

farina said:


> yes I lodge my application on 28 Jan,2016
> I uploaded all documents with bank statement and pay slips.
> Employment Verification Done:13 April,2016
> Grant: Still Waiting:fingerscrossed:


Did ur status change since application


----------



## PriyaIndia

1. How do you know you cleared medicals
2. Did the CO contacted you afterwards?



jairichi said:


> You are correct and quoted one is also correct.
> If an immediate invitation is needed at least 70 points required. But, with 60 s/he is eligible for 189.


----------



## jschopra

Rishistrider said:


> 56 days since lodgement and 38 days since CO contact.. Anyone with similar timelines? Please update.. CO Contact from Adelaide was for resending scanned passport copy..


I guess we are close. Same sort of timelines.


----------



## ravikiran7070

Rishistrider said:


> 56 days since lodgement and 38 days since CO contact.. Anyone with similar timelines? Please update.. CO Contact from Adelaide was for resending scanned passport copy..


I am with you mate. Similar timelines and co contact.


----------



## PriyaIndia

I am too with you ravi  . I too submitted all the docs in the first week of April. The DIBP is very slow in granting.



ravikiran7070 said:


> I am with you mate. Similar timelines and co contact.


----------



## Jasmin FR

rc4aus said:


> Did ur status change since application


No my application status is still same (Assessment in progress)......today(DIBP Dubai) they called my previous employer but concerned HR person is on leave .....so one answered their phone.


----------



## PriyaIndia

Didn't you provide the bank statements, payslips? If so, they wldnt have called.




farina said:


> No my application status is still same (Assessment in progress)......today(DIBP Dubai) they called my previous employer but concerned HR person is on leave .....so one answered their phone.


----------



## rc4aus

PriyaIndia said:


> Didn't you provide the bank statements, payslips? If so, they wldnt have called.
> 
> Althaf.


I believe employment verification is irrespective of the docs you submit. More dependent on your luck.


----------



## sandeshrego

Sahiledge said:


> I have got a tricky situation bothering me.
> I am ready to lodge my visa and trying to pay visa fees for which i got a ICICI travel card. I activated its e-comm facility. But, the site is returning with "payment failed : declined" error.
> Please guide me where am I going wrong and what are other ways of paying fees.


Thomas Cook Bro. It's called Forex Card. I think your ICICI has a maximum cap for transcation. But. I would still suggest you to go for Thomas Cook


----------



## puneetajrawat

New to forum



jschopra said:


> I guess we are close. Same sort of timelines.


233512:Telecommunication Network Engineer
14-05-15 EA Application
14-09-15 EA Outcome
24-10-15 IELTS (L:8 R:7 W:7 S:6.5)
20-01-16 IELTS Re-evaluation Result - (L:8 R:7 W:7 S:7)
22-01-16 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points 
02-02-16 Invitation received
15-03-16 Visa Lodged with all documents
06-04-16 CO Contact (More employment evidences)
21-04-16 Translating documents
XX-XX-16 Grant :confused2:
XX-XX-16 lane:


----------



## puneetajrawat

My Timeline


--------------------------------------------------------
233512:Telecommunication Network Engineer
14-05-15 EA Application
14-09-15 EA Outcome
24-10-15 IELTS (L:8 R:7 W:7 S:6.5)
20-01-16 IELTS Re-evaluation Result - (L:8 R:7 W:7 S:7)
22-01-16 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points 
02-02-16 Invitation received
15-03-16 Visa Lodged with all documents
06-04-16 CO Contact (More employment evidences)
21-04-16 Translating documents
XX-XX-16 Grant :confused2:
XX-XX-16 lane:[/QUOTE]


----------



## puneetajrawat

My Timeline


--------------------------------------------------------
263312:Telecommunication Network Engineer
14-05-15 EA Application
14-09-15 EA Outcome
24-10-15 IELTS (L:8 R:7 W:7 S:6.5):juggle:
20-01-16 IELTS Re-evaluation Result - (L:8 R:7 W:7 S:7):second:
22-01-16 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points 
02-02-16 Invitation received :second:
15-03-16 Visa Lodged with all documents
06-04-16 CO Contact (More employment evidences)
21-04-16 Translating documents
XX-XX-16 Grant :confused2:
XX-XX-16 lane:[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## jairichi

PriyaIndia said:


> 1. How do you know you cleared medicals
> 2. Did the CO contacted you afterwards?


1 The clinic confirmed it for us.
2. We have not got CO contact yet after lodging application on 30 March 2016.


----------



## Rajgowda

Guys I have been contacted by CO today asking for Form 80 and PCC.
I'm unable to provide the requested docs Since my wife is carrying and we are expecting the new born by next month.

Will writing a mail to the case officer suffice or should I be attaching required pregnancy proofs?
If CO accept the mail and puts my case on hold, Will I be notified by any means?

Many Thanks,
Raj Gowda


----------



## kiat87

puneetajrawat said:


> My Timeline
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 263312:Telecommunication Network Engineer
> 14-05-15 EA Application
> 14-09-15 EA Outcome
> 24-10-15 IELTS (L:8 R:7 W:7 S:6.5):juggle:
> 20-01-16 IELTS Re-evaluation Result - (L:8 R:7 W:7 S:7):second:
> 22-01-16 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points
> 02-02-16 Invitation received :second:
> 15-03-16 Visa Lodged with all documents
> 06-04-16 CO Contact (More employment evidences)
> 21-04-16 Translating documents
> XX-XX-16 Grant :confused2:
> XX-XX-16 lane:


[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]



What do you mean more employment evidences? Normally payslip are suffice


----------



## jairichi

Rajgowda said:


> Guys I have been contacted by CO today asking for Form 80 and PCC.
> I'm unable to provide the requested docs Since my wife is carrying and we are expecting the new born by next month.
> 
> Will writing a mail to the case officer suffice or should I be attaching required pregnancy proofs?
> If CO accept the mail and puts my case on hold, Will I be notified by any means?
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Raj Gowda


Raj,
What has filling form 80 and getting PCC got to do with your wife being pregnant? You can fill the form for her and get it signed by her and upload it. And for PCC is there a requirement for your wife to visit the concerned office?


----------



## aussieby2016

I want an information...the hospital where I underwent my medicals informed me on Monday that my medicals have been cleared....but I am yet to find any updates in my Immi account or emedical website......can anyone tell me how much time it takes for updation...thnax.......


----------



## jairichi

aussieby2016 said:


> I want an information...the hospital where I underwent my medicals informed me on Monday that my medicals have been cleared....but I am yet to find any updates in my Immi account or emedical website......can anyone tell me how much time it takes for updation...thnax.......


It depends on the hospital. Mine updated within 24 hours. You can call them and ask for an estimate.


----------



## Rajgowda

jairichi said:


> Raj,
> What has filling form 80 and getting PCC got to do with your wife being pregnant? You can fill the form for her and get it signed by her and upload it. And for PCC is there a requirement for your wife to visit the concerned office?


Silly cross question, That's because in form 80 they have asked about having any children. If I state no and update them with PCC, later when my wife delivers the baby, What am I suppose to do than?

More over my question was different I asked whether writing a mail to the case officer about the situation suffice or should I be attaching required pregnancy proofs and If CO accept the mail and puts my case on hold, is there by any means I will be notified?
I hope now you understand the situation to the point.


----------



## jairichi

Rajgowda said:


> Silly cross question, That's because in form 80 they have asked about having any children. If I state no and update them with PCC, later when my wife delivers the baby, What am I suppose to do than?
> 
> More over my question was different I asked whether writing a mail to the case officer about the situation suffice or should I be attaching required pregnancy proofs and If CO accept the mail and puts my case on hold, is there by any means I will be notified?
> I hope now you understand the situation to the point.


Now I get it. Well, provide proofs to CO about your wife's pregnancy. And, PCC is required for your wife and not baby. So, that part you can initiate now, if possible. I am not sure whether there will be an update from CO that your application is on hold after you submit proof. Wait for others comment.


----------



## DT2702

farina said:


> No my application status is still same (Assessment in progress)......today(DIBP Dubai) they called my previous employer but concerned HR person is on leave .....so one answered their phone.


How did you know that they called if no one picked up the phone? 

Just curious.

Regards 
DT2702

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tamer83

Got my visa 189 today 21 April, application lodged 29 March


----------



## andreyx108b

Tamer83 said:


> Got my visa 189 today 21 April, application lodged 29 March


 Congrats!!


----------



## raghum4u

Tamer83 said:


> Got my visa 189 today 21 April, application lodged 29 March


Ohhh that's super sonic... Congrats dude. You will be surprised to see our time lines.. Anyways, wish everyone to get Their grants at the earliest...


----------



## Learn

Can someone with australia PR visa work in newzealand?


----------



## ibm.wazzy

Tamer83 said:


> Got my visa 189 today 21 April, application lodged 29 March


Many Many congratulations Tamer for super fast Grant... 
All the best. lane:


----------



## jairichi

Learn said:


> Can someone with australia PR visa work in newzealand?


Yes. But a NZ PR holder cannot work in Australia without a work permit.
http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/work/worktoresidence/caniworkinnz/


----------



## joosteven

Hi Everyone !


This is my very first post in this forum  .I have been a silent follower for quite sometimes in this thread. 

I just want to share my excitement with everyone. Finally I received the golden email today :second:.

Thank you very much for great work from all of your guy useful posts  ,which have successfully contributed to my visa today !!

Keep posting your fantastic posts to help everyone guy !!.

Hope everyone will get their grant soon.

Wish best of luck for everyone !!


My timeline as follows :
Visa 189 (Onshore)
Occupation : Electrical Engineer (233311)
Point Claimed : 60 
Invitation: 04/02/2016
Visa Lodged : 01/04/2016
Frontloaded all documents (including form 80, PCC, medical) 
Visa granted : 21/04/2016 :second:


Best Regards,
Steven


----------



## theskyisalive

joosteven said:


> Hi Everyone !
> 
> 
> This is my very first post in this forum  .I have been a silent follower for quite sometimes in this thread.
> 
> I just want to share my excitement with everyone. Finally I received the golden email today :second:.
> 
> Thank you very much for great work from all of your guy useful posts  ,which have successfully contributed to my visa today !!
> 
> Keep posting your fantastic posts to help everyone guy !!.
> 
> Hope everyone will get their grant soon.
> 
> Wish best of luck for everyone !!
> 
> 
> My timeline as follows :
> Visa 189 (Onshore)
> Occupation : Electrical Engineer (233311)
> Point Claimed : 60
> Invitation: 04/02/2016
> Visa Lodged : 01/04/2016
> Frontloaded all documents (including form 80, PCC, medical)
> Visa granted : 21/04/2016 :second:
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> Steven


That's superfast!..Congrats!!!


----------



## qliz

joosteven said:


> Hi Everyone !
> 
> 
> This is my very first post in this forum  .I have been a silent follower for quite sometimes in this thread.
> 
> I just want to share my excitement with everyone. Finally I received the golden email today :second:.
> 
> Thank you very much for great work from all of your guy useful posts  ,which have successfully contributed to my visa today !!
> 
> Keep posting your fantastic posts to help everyone guy !!.
> 
> Hope everyone will get their grant soon.
> 
> Wish best of luck for everyone !!
> 
> 
> My timeline as follows :
> Visa 189 (Onshore)
> Occupation : Electrical Engineer (233311)
> Point Claimed : 60
> Invitation: 04/02/2016
> Visa Lodged : 01/04/2016
> Frontloaded all documents (including form 80, PCC, medical)
> Visa granted : 21/04/2016 :second:
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> Steven


Wow! That's a quick and lucky one with direct grant! Envy! Congrats! We have the same ANZ  I wish you all the best in your future endeavour!


----------



## engradnan2828

DT2702 said:


> How did you know that they called if no one picked up the phone?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Regards
> DT2702
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Same here

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## joosteven

Thanks qliz. The golden email is coming to your way now. Wish you and your family best of luck


----------



## engradnan2828

Tamer83 said:


> Got my visa 189 today 21 April, application lodged 29 March


Congrats buddy

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## engradnan2828

joosteven said:


> Hi Everyone !
> 
> 
> This is my very first post in this forum  .I have been a silent follower for quite sometimes in this thread.
> 
> I just want to share my excitement with everyone. Finally I received the golden email today :second:.
> 
> Thank you very much for great work from all of your guy useful posts  ,which have successfully contributed to my visa today !!
> 
> Keep posting your fantastic posts to help everyone guy !!.
> 
> Hope everyone will get their grant soon.
> 
> Wish best of luck for everyone !!
> 
> 
> My timeline as follows :
> Visa 189 (Onshore)
> Occupation : Electrical Engineer (233311)
> Point Claimed : 60
> Invitation: 04/02/2016
> Visa Lodged : 01/04/2016
> Frontloaded all documents (including form 80, PCC, medical)
> Visa granted : 21/04/2016 :second:
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> Steven


Dats F16

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## joosteven

theskyisalive said:


> That's superfast!..Congrats!!!


Thanks theskyisalive. Golden email coming to your way now. Best of luck buddy !


----------



## Onshore

Checked in to waiting gang?. 15/2/16 lodged visa. Co request form 80 -3/3/2016
Submitted on 22/3/15 now keep checking emails every day.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

joosteven said:


> Hi Everyone !
> 
> 
> This is my very first post in this forum  .I have been a silent follower for quite sometimes in this thread.
> 
> I just want to share my excitement with everyone. Finally I received the golden email today :second:.
> 
> Thank you very much for great work from all of your guy useful posts  ,which have successfully contributed to my visa today !!
> 
> Keep posting your fantastic posts to help everyone guy !!.
> 
> Hope everyone will get their grant soon.
> 
> Wish best of luck for everyone !!
> 
> 
> My timeline as follows :
> Visa 189 (Onshore)
> Occupation : Electrical Engineer (233311)
> Point Claimed : 60
> Invitation: 04/02/2016
> Visa Lodged : 01/04/2016
> Frontloaded all documents (including form 80, PCC, medical)
> Visa granted : 21/04/2016 :second:
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> Steven


Congratulations... and Thanks for updating us... I was thinking as a Dry today but seems they granted some Grants today... better than a Dry day... 

Thanks again and all the best for future... 
lane:


----------



## joosteven

ibm.wazzy said:


> Congratulations... and Thanks for updating us... I was thinking as a Dry today but seems they granted some Grants today... better than a Dry day...
> 
> Thanks again and all the best for future...
> lane:


Thanks ibm.wazzy,

Hope you will get your grant soon.

Wish you all the best too !


----------



## Rishistrider

Mate, that was one hecka super lightning express visa grant.. Lucky you.. All the very best for future life in Oz,voted the 2nd best place in the world to live according to latest survey.. Now it's our turn.. Please God please grant all in queue speedy grants.. Hallelujah..


----------



## Rishistrider

Rishistrider said:


> 56 days since lodgement and 38 days since CO contact.. Anyone with similar timelines? Please update.. CO Contact from Adelaide was for resending scanned passport copy..


Ya, buddy... Guess all we can do now is play the waiting game.. Good luck!


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Tamer83 said:


> Got my visa 189 today 21 April, application lodged 29 March


Congrats.


----------



## Jimmypatel33

Hi all.. My CO has asked for form 1221 and submitted on 16-04-2016. All other things clear.. Now waiting for Grant.. Does anyone know about lead time.. Thanks


----------



## Onshore

Jimmypatel33 said:


> Hi all.. My CO has asked for form 1221 and submitted on 16-04-2016. All other things clear.. Now waiting for Grant.. Does anyone know about lead time.. Thanks


No one can tell u that all depends on case to case. Some people got in a week whereas some of them are waiting for ages. Best thing is to divert your mind from this now and do some other things. 
Standard processing time is 90 days though.


----------



## dakshch

We just have tomorrow's day before DIBP goes on a 3 day holiday. Hope tomorrow is the luck day.
Good luck to everyone waiting.


----------



## Jimmypatel33

Thnks for info nd inspiration ....


----------



## Ashish_2574

PriyaIndia said:


> I am too with you ravi  . I too submitted all the docs in the first week of April. The DIBP is very slow in granting.


I have similar timelines too. Visa lodged on 3rd March and CO contact was on 24th March. Today submitted all requested docs and clicked on IP button.


----------



## Ashish_2574

aussieby2016 said:


> I want an information...the hospital where I underwent my medicals informed me on Monday that my medicals have been cleared....but I am yet to find any updates in my Immi account or emedical website......can anyone tell me how much time it takes for updation...thnax.......


It took 7days for me as emedical site had some issues during that time and hospital had huge backlog pending.

Just check with hospital.


----------



## arjun09

Onshore said:


> Checked in to waiting gang?. 15/2/16 lodged visa. Co request form 80 -3/3/2016
> Submitted on 22/3/15 now keep checking emails every day.


Software engineer (261313) 60 points

Visa lodged: 25/02/2016
CO req. Form 80 and pcc: 15/03/2016
Docs submitted : 22/03/2016
Grant: ?????


joosteven said:


> Thanks ibm.wazzy,
> 
> Hope you will get your grant soon.
> 
> Wish you all the best too !


----------



## ravinder_cnc

I just saw this forum.... And i must say that you people are lucky to get ypur visa on time... I am here in australia on 489 visa and on november 26-2015 i lodged for 189 visa to get PR but till now nothing from the immigration, infact day before yesterday one foreigner lady and 1 indian man started verifying my records and eveything physically... I never saw this thing... Anywayz i am not worried because my experience letters and documents are true.... But the thing is that these can do physical enquiries too... Like now they are to each company in india where i worked.... I hope so i will get some good news soon.... So just want to let you know , dont give any false information.... As who knows what will happen... So overall i am still waiting for my PR for the last 5 months....


----------



## chln.murthy

rajesh23733 said:


> Hi chln.murthy,
> 
> Our occupation and GSM center is same, I lodged application on 30th Jan 2016. It's going to be 3 months in another 9 days. Who is your case officer ?
> 
> I believe, its been more than 3 months for you so have you tried calling DIBP or sending mail ?


Hi Rajesh,

Thanks bro we are in the same boat... my case officer name is "LISA".

I have applied through an agent & he contacted twice last month ..one email as a reminder and another intimating that my Kids passport is to expire next month.

No response to both the emails... unsure what's happening with CO Brisbane :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kamalendra

chln.murthy said:


> Hi Rajesh,
> 
> Thanks bro we are in the same boat... my case officer name is "LISA".
> 
> I have applied through an agent & he contacted twice last month ..one email as a reminder and another intimating that my Kids passport is to expire next month.
> 
> No response to both the emails... unsure what's happening with CO Brisbane :fingerscrossed:


I do have the same case officer allocated on 9th April ,,,, all the best fren


----------



## call.ksingh

Vakymy said:


> Seems employment verification happened to quite number last week. Mine was on the 12 April 2016 though application status remains 'received'. :fingerscrossed:


Hi Vakymy,

2nd time CO contacted today for HR manager phone number and email address.

What type of questions, they are asking to HR for employment verification?

Any more reply from my friends would be much appreciated.


----------



## Kingkong3

Just want to share that I got my grant this morning. I want to thank all the forum members for their help and support.

Cheers.


----------



## Ashish_2574

Kingkong3 said:


> Just want to share that I got my grant this morning. I want to thank all the forum members for their help and support.
> 
> Cheers.


Congrats buddy!!! First good news of day!


----------



## Vardhan16

chln.murthy said:


> Hi Rajesh,
> 
> Thanks bro we are in the same boat... my case officer name is "LISA".
> 
> I have applied through an agent & he contacted twice last month ..one email as a reminder and another intimating that my Kids passport is to expire next month.
> 
> No response to both the emails... unsure what's happening with CO Brisbane :fingerscrossed:


Hey murthy,

I lodged my application on Jan 29th .its with GSM Brisbane. 7days more to complete 90 days


----------



## civil189

Guys I called on 617 3136 7000, but the operator said they can assist only if case is allocated .
My status is still application received , I lodged on 30 Jan 16
Which no to call for enquiry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charlie31

Kingkong3 said:


> Just want to share that I got my grant this morning. I want to thank all the forum members for their help and support.
> 
> Cheers.


Congratulation


----------



## charlie31

I am very pleased to inform that our family received GRANT !!!! this morning. My timeline is in my signature. Want to thank all of you of being a part of this journey and making it easier for us at every stage. Stay Blessed!!


----------



## RMS_20

*Question on timeline*

Hi all, my timeline mentioned below. Questions for group members:

1- How much time will it take after all the below mentioned steps are already done?
2- Some one told me that they will now issue visas in July 2016. I m not sure if this is true. Can anyone help on these questions??

VISA: 189 - Business Analyst

20/02/2016 Visa lodged
20/02/2016 Docs Uploaded
01/03/2016 CO Adelaide contact for additional documents & medicals
11/03/2016 Additional documents uploaded and medical done
15/04/2016 Got a call from Australian high commission in New Delhi for Employment verification
Grant ??????????/


----------



## pras07

charlie31 said:


> Congratulation


Congrats Charlie for your grant too which you have received today. 
How many points you had claimed for experience and did you face verification?


----------



## bhuiyena

charlie31 said:


> I am very pleased to inform that our family received GRANT !!!! this morning. My timeline is in my signature. Want to thank all of you of being a part of this journey and making it easier for us at every stage. Stay Blessed!!


Congratulations!!


----------



## theskyisalive

Kingkong3 said:


> Just want to share that I got my grant this morning. I want to thank all the forum members for their help and support.
> 
> Cheers.


Congrats! Pls share your timeline. Was it Adelaid or Brisbane office?


----------



## theskyisalive

charlie31 said:


> I am very pleased to inform that our family received GRANT !!!! this morning. My timeline is in my signature. Want to thank all of you of being a part of this journey and making it easier for us at every stage. Stay Blessed!!


Congrats!


----------



## charlie31

theskyisalive said:


> Congrats! Pls share your timeline. Was it Adelaid or Brisbane office?


Adelaide!! Timeline is in the signature


----------



## chln.murthy

charlie31 said:


> I am very pleased to inform that our family received GRANT !!!! this morning. My timeline is in my signature. Want to thank all of you of being a part of this journey and making it easier for us at every stage. Stay Blessed!!


Congratulations ... wish us good luck .. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ashish_2574

charlie31 said:


> I am very pleased to inform that our family received GRANT !!!! this morning. My timeline is in my signature. Want to thank all of you of being a part of this journey and making it easier for us at every stage. Stay Blessed!!


Congrats Charlie!!! And wish you all the best for your future endeavors!!!


----------



## Kingkong3

theskyisalive said:


> Congrats! Pls share your timeline. Was it Adelaid or Brisbane office?



Here is my timeline . It was Adelaide for me.

14-Jan-16	ACS applied 
27-Jan-16	ACS result +ve 
11-Feb-16	PTE-A 
12-Feb-16	PTE-A result	L - 90 W - 86 S - 90 R - 90	
12-Feb-16	EOI submitted 
17-Feb-16	Invited 
27-Feb-16	Visa submitted 
18-Mar-16	PCC(India) 
6-Apr-16 PCC(HK) 
27-Feb-16	Uploaded all docs 
4-Mar-16 Medicals updated 
16-Mar-16	CO contact 
8-Apr-16 Submitted additional documents 
22-Apr-16	Grant


----------



## charlie31

pras07 said:


> Congrats Charlie for your grant too which you have received today.
> How many points you had claimed for experience and did you face verification?


Thanks,

Claimed total of 70points for 263111, 10 points for experience. There was no employeement verification at all, I think.


----------



## charlie31

Kingkong3 said:


> Here is my timeline . It was Adelaide for me.
> 
> 14-Jan-16	ACS applied
> 27-Jan-16	ACS result +ve
> 11-Feb-16	PTE-A
> 12-Feb-16	PTE-A result	L - 90 W - 86 S - 90 R - 90
> 12-Feb-16	EOI submitted
> 17-Feb-16	Invited
> 27-Feb-16	Visa submitted
> 18-Mar-16	PCC(India)
> 6-Apr-16 PCC(HK)
> 27-Feb-16	Uploaded all docs
> 4-Mar-16 Medicals updated
> 16-Mar-16	CO contact
> 8-Apr-16 Submitted additional documents
> 22-Apr-16	Grant


Mine was Adelaide too.


----------



## arjunramachan

*189 Visa Granted*

Hi All.

I recently joined this excellent forum and you all have been very helpful.

I have been granted 189 visa for My wife, baby and myself today ( just the golden Email!!!!!)

I will keep praying for a speedy grant to all of you too.

Below are my timelines:
__________________
__________________
189
261313 - Software Engineer

Visa Lodged - 14 Feb 2016
CO Contact - March 8, 2016 (Adelaide)
Docs Uploaded - April 03, 2016
Mail Sent to CO saying all docs uploaded: April 6, 2016
Grant - April 22, 2016
IED - Feb 20117


----------



## andreyx108b

Kingkong3 said:


> Here is my timeline . It was Adelaide for me. 14-Jan-16	ACS applied 27-Jan-16	ACS result +ve 11-Feb-16	PTE-A 12-Feb-16	PTE-A result	L - 90 W - 86 S - 90 R - 90 12-Feb-16	EOI submitted 17-Feb-16	Invited 27-Feb-16	Visa submitted 18-Mar-16	PCC(India) 6-Apr-16 PCC(HK) 27-Feb-16	Uploaded all docs 4-Mar-16 Medicals updated 16-Mar-16	CO contact 8-Apr-16 Submitted additional documents 22-Apr-16	Grant


Congrats!


----------



## andreyx108b

arjunramachan said:


> Hi All. I recently joined this excellent forum and you all have been very helpful. I have been granted 189 visa for My wife, baby and myself today ( just the golden Email!!!!!) I will keep praying for a speedy grant to all of you too. Below are my timelines: __________________ __________________ 189 261313 - Software Engineer Visa Lodged - 14 Feb 2016 CO Contact - March 8, 2016 (Adelaide) Docs Uploaded - April 03, 2016 Mail Sent to CO saying all docs uploaded: April 6, 2016 Grant - April 22, 2016 IED - Feb 20117


Congrats!


----------



## charlie31

arjunramachan said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I recently joined this excellent forum and you all have been very helpful.
> 
> I have been granted 189 visa for My wife, baby and myself today ( just the golden Email!!!!!)
> 
> I will keep praying for a speedy grant to all of you too.
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> __________________
> __________________
> 189
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 
> Visa Lodged - 14 Feb 2016
> CO Contact - March 8, 2016 (Adelaide)
> Docs Uploaded - April 03, 2016
> Mail Sent to CO saying all docs uploaded: April 6, 2016
> Grant - April 22, 2016
> IED - Feb 20117


Congratulations


----------



## conjoinme

*ACS docs*

Hi guys, andrey, vikas, keeda and others who have got the grants,

Do we need to submit all the docs earlier submitted to skill authority (ACS) even if we are not claiming points for all? I am claiming points for just 2 employments while I had submitted 5 employments to ACS. The below info on dibp website confuses me. Please advise.

"Skilled employment: evidence of working full-time in skilled employment in the 10 years before you were invited to apply, such as:

employment references
contracts, pay slips, tax returns, group certificates
evidence that you have been self-employed
any other documents that you provided to the relevant assessing authority to obtain your skills assessment, including any documents relating to your employment history."

Thanks


----------



## cozmopravesh

charlie31 said:


> Mine was Adelaide too.


Congrats for your Grant. have a great future down under


----------



## jairichi

Got a silver email today from GSM Adelaide team requesting for US PCC. We are expecting it by first or second week of May.


----------



## cozmopravesh

Congratulation mate !!! Have a blast



arjunramachan said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I recently joined this excellent forum and you all have been very helpful.
> 
> I have been granted 189 visa for My wife, baby and myself today ( just the golden Email!!!!!)
> 
> I will keep praying for a speedy grant to all of you too.
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> __________________
> __________________
> 189
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 
> Visa Lodged - 14 Feb 2016
> CO Contact - March 8, 2016 (Adelaide)
> Docs Uploaded - April 03, 2016
> Mail Sent to CO saying all docs uploaded: April 6, 2016
> Grant - April 22, 2016
> IED - Feb 20117


----------



## cozmopravesh

conjoinme said:


> Hi guys, andrey, vikas, keeda and others who have got the grants,
> 
> Do we need to submit all the docs earlier submitted to skill authority (ACS) even if we are not claiming points for all? I am claiming points for just 2 employments while I had submitted 5 employments to ACS. The below info on dibp website confuses me. Please advise.
> 
> "Skilled employment: evidence of working full-time in skilled employment in the 10 years before you were invited to apply, such as:
> 
> employment references
> contracts, pay slips, tax returns, group certificates
> evidence that you have been self-employed
> any other documents that you provided to the relevant assessing authority to obtain your skills assessment, including any documents relating to your employment history."
> 
> Thanks



Submit docs for only the employment for which you are claiming points. I did the same. However, there are guys who submit for all employers including which ACS deducted. That's unnecessary in my opinion though.


----------



## Steiger

Would I have to provide payslips for my whole 2 years? or just the most recent employment would suffice? (I went to three companies for 2 years)


----------



## andreyx108b

Steiger said:


> Would I have to provide payslips for my whole 2 years? or just the most recent employment would suffice? (I went to three companies for 2 years)


1 for each quarter will suffice.


----------



## jairichi

Steiger said:


> Would I have to provide payslips for my whole 2 years? or just the most recent employment would suffice? (I went to three companies for 2 years)


If it is easy then provide salary certificate or tax returns for each year


----------



## conjoinme

cozmopravesh said:


> Submit docs for only the employment for which you are claiming points. I did the same. However, there are guys who submit for all employers including which ACS deducted. That's unnecessary in my opinion though.


Thanks cozmopravesh, makes sense. But, this info on their website puts the doubt.

"any other documents that you provided to the relevant assessing authority to obtain your skills assessment, including any documents relating to your employment history."

vikas, keeda, shawn - what did you guys do? submitted all employment docs as per acs or just point clamined employments?

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

Kingkong3 said:


> Just want to share that I got my grant this morning. I want to thank all the forum members for their help and support.
> 
> Cheers.


Congratulations


----------



## marli15

conjoinme said:


> Hi guys, andrey, vikas, keeda and others who have got the grants,
> 
> Do we need to submit all the docs earlier submitted to skill authority (ACS) even if we are not claiming points for all? I am claiming points for just 2 employments while I had submitted 5 employments to ACS. The below info on dibp website confuses me. Please advise.
> 
> "Skilled employment: evidence of working full-time in skilled employment in the 10 years before you were invited to apply, such as:
> 
> employment references
> contracts, pay slips, tax returns, group certificates
> evidence that you have been self-employed
> any other documents that you provided to the relevant assessing authority to obtain your skills assessment, including any documents relating to your employment history."
> 
> Thanks


I submitted all.


----------



## jairichi

conjoinme said:


> Thanks cozmopravesh, makes sense. But, this info on their website puts the doubt.
> 
> "any other documents that you provided to the relevant assessing authority to obtain your skills assessment, including any documents relating to your employment history."
> 
> vikas, keeda, shawn - what did you guys do? submitted all employment docs as per acs or just point clamined employments?
> 
> Thanks


We submitted all.


----------



## charlie31

Guys, one more thing that I want to share with my friends here is that after six weeks of my previous CO contact were past, I called up Adelaide to add the reminder note on my case and without two days the grant happened.


----------



## badboy0711

Kingkong3 said:


> Just want to share that I got my grant this morning. I want to thank all the forum members for their help and support.
> 
> Cheers.


Congrats ...


----------



## conjoinme

jairichi said:


> We submitted all.


thanks jairichi, marli15. I reckon you guys wouldn't have submitted other docs such as payslips, offer letter, bank statements etc for not claimed employments. did you??
Did you guys underclaim employment points by the way?


----------



## vikaschandra

arjunramachan said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I recently joined this excellent forum and you all have been very helpful.
> 
> I have been granted 189 visa for My wife, baby and myself today ( just the golden Email!!!!!)
> 
> I will keep praying for a speedy grant to all of you too.
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> __________________
> __________________
> 189
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 
> Visa Lodged - 14 Feb 2016
> CO Contact - March 8, 2016 (Adelaide)
> Docs Uploaded - April 03, 2016
> Mail Sent to CO saying all docs uploaded: April 6, 2016
> Grant - April 22, 2016
> IED - Feb 20117


Congratulations to your and your family


----------



## hannahmatthews19

Very disappointed to have received a negative outcome for my skills assessment as an Agricultural Scientist. Sorry about all the attachments but would like to gauge opinions on whether you think it's worth applying for a reassessment and possibly using a migration agent next time? Or to try sponsorship instead? Please let me know your thoughts- can provide more information if required. Good luck and thanks!


----------



## amar_klanti

Congratualtion Kingkong


Kingkong3 said:


> Just want to share that I got my grant this morning. I want to thank all the forum members for their help and support.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## amar_klanti

Congrats and Good Luck Charlie...


charlie31 said:


> I am very pleased to inform that our family received GRANT !!!! this morning. My timeline is in my signature. Want to thank all of you of being a part of this journey and making it easier for us at every stage. Stay Blessed!!


----------



## amar_klanti

Hello Civil,
Did the operator take your passport number, DOB and any information before confirm you case is not assign?

According to recent update, all the cases before Feb,16 should be allocated with a CO. However, its hard to convince operator to check file and give proper update. According to current treads, they will check the files if there is no update for 90 days. Still it is also vary one operator to another.


civil189 said:


> Guys I called on 617 3136 7000, but the operator said they can assist only if case is allocated .
> My status is still application received , I lodged on 30 Jan 16
> Which no to call for enquiry
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amar_klanti

Congrats arjun...


arjunramachan said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I recently joined this excellent forum and you all have been very helpful.
> 
> I have been granted 189 visa for My wife, baby and myself today ( just the golden Email!!!!!)
> 
> I will keep praying for a speedy grant to all of you too.
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> __________________
> __________________
> 189
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 
> Visa Lodged - 14 Feb 2016
> CO Contact - March 8, 2016 (Adelaide)
> Docs Uploaded - April 03, 2016
> Mail Sent to CO saying all docs uploaded: April 6, 2016
> Grant - April 22, 2016
> IED - Feb 20117


----------



## Steiger

conjoinme said:


> thanks jairichi, marli15. I reckon you guys wouldn't have submitted other docs such as payslips, offer letter, bank statements etc for not claimed employments. did you??
> Did you guys underclaim employment points by the way?


I asked one immigration lawyer and he said that if your employment, though listed, was not used for your ACS skills assessment (1 year obligation) nor your point, then he says that just employment reference should be fine. Others you should supply.


----------



## Sujithg83

Hi, we've applied visa through an agent. My wife is the primary applicant.

EOI - 21st Jan
VISA applied - 12th Feb
CO contact for PCC, Form 80 & 1221 - 29th Feb
Documents submitted - 18th March
Grand - Waiting

Should we call and check the status with DIBP, pls suggest.

If we have applied through an agent, can we call DIBP to know status update or it has to be done by the agent only?

Also can someone help with GSM Adelaide number.

Which reference number we have to give while checking the status?


----------



## conjoinme

Steiger said:


> I asked one immigration lawyer and he said that if your employment, though listed, was not used for your ACS skills assessment (1 year obligation) nor your point, then he says that just employment reference should be fine. Others you should supply.


Thanks, ACS has deducted my 4 years from exp while giving assessment and that includes 2 employments. Are you trying to say that I should supply other docs such as payslips, offer letter, tax docs etc. for those even though I am not claiming points for those?

Thanks


----------



## theskyisalive

...so thats how this week too is going to end?-leaving us poor waiting souls high and dry to endure a looong DIBP weekend ahead, trying to rebuild hope for lady luck's blessings once again next week! 

This ordeal has been one true test of patience so far!


----------



## guru80

charlie31 said:


> Guys, one more thing that I want to share with my friends here is that after six weeks of my previous CO contact were past, I called up Adelaide to add the reminder note on my case and without two days the grant happened.


Hey Charlie,

Congrats for the grant and best of luck for future.
Did they accepted your request to add a note?


----------



## PL22

Hi guys. It's good to see that someone or the other is getting their grants. I wanted to check on one thing - the PCC is for places where either of us has worked for more than 12 months (my wife is the primary applicant)? Me and my wife have travelled abroad for vacations. Is the PCC required for that too?

Thanks


----------



## chln.murthy

guru80 said:


> Hey Charlie,
> 
> Congrats for the grant and best of luck for future.
> Did they accepted your request to add a note?


Hi Guru80,
I have similar timeline as urs & please share ur CO contact...Did u call DIBP??
Mine is CO Brisbane & would like to know if u heard from CO recently??


----------



## guru80

chln.murthy said:


> Hi Guru80,
> I have similar timeline as urs & please share ur CO contact...Did u call DIBP??
> Mine is CO Brisbane & would like to know if u heard from CO recently??


Hello chln.murthy,

CO contacted on 22Jan'16 for additional docs and no update afterwards.
Yes, I called DIBP Adelaide, but didn't get any concrete information..


----------



## aussieby2016

PL22 said:


> Hi guys. It's good to see that someone or the other is getting their grants. I wanted to check on one thing - the PCC is for places where either of us has worked for more than 12 months (my wife is the primary applicant)? Me and my wife have travelled abroad for vacations. Is the PCC required for that too?
> 
> Thanks


As per DIBP website...

"Character requirements
◦Police checks for you and everyone included in your application, whether they are migrating or not, who is at least 16 years of age. You must provide a scanned colour copy: ◦of an Australian National Police Check for anyone who has spent a total of 12 months or more in Australia since turning 16 years of age 
◦of police certificates from each country in which anyone in your application has spent a total of 12 months or more in the past 10 years since turning 16 years of age.

◦If you or anyone included in the application has served in the armed forces of any country: ◦certified scanned colour copy of military service record or discharge papers."

hence it depends on ur length of vacations......hope it helps....


----------



## smartyad

Good morning Experts 

I am prepping up for me and my Wifes ACS (We'll be claiming points for spouse). I had a few doubts about howto proceed


Is Transcript Necessary or Scanned copy of Marksheets (All 8 Semesters) will be ok (Do specify if they neede to be notarized) 
I have Service Certificate and relieveing letter from my past to employers. Do I need any other document to prove my skills 
I may not want to spook my current employer about me filing Visa. What can i do to get a service certificate with roles and responsibilities on it 
Also if I am claiming points for my wife will her ACS will be mandatory  ?

My Qualification : 
B.E : Computer Science Engineering
My Wife's : Communication and Computer Engineering

Any help will be appreciated :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Thanks 
Ankesh


----------



## jairichi

conjoinme said:


> thanks jairichi, marli15. I reckon you guys wouldn't have submitted other docs such as payslips, offer letter, bank statements etc for not claimed employments. did you??
> Did you guys underclaim employment points by the way?


We submitted Tax returns for each year. For current employment we provided first 3 pay slips and last 3. This was done for all employments whether claimed or not.


----------



## jairichi

smartyad said:


> Good morning Experts
> 
> I am prepping up for me and my Wifes ACS (We'll be claiming points for spouse). I had a few doubts about howto proceed
> 
> 
> Is Transcript Necessary or Scanned copy of Marksheets (All 8 Semesters) will be ok (Do specify if they neede to be notarized)
> I have Service Certificate and relieveing letter from my past to employers. Do I need any other document to prove my skills
> I may not want to spook my current employer about me filing Visa. What can i do to get a service certificate with roles and responsibilities on it
> Also if I am claiming points for my wife will her ACS will be mandatory  ?
> 
> My Qualification :
> B.E : Computer Science Engineering
> My Wife's : Communication and Computer Engineering
> 
> Any help will be appreciated :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks
> Ankesh


1. Scanned copy of mark sheets that were notarized.
2. You need job roles and responsibilities too.
3. Ask your manager or senior colleague to give an experience certificate or statutory declaration.
4. Yes, mandatory.


----------



## PL22

aussieby2016 said:


> PL22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys. It's good to see that someone or the other is getting their grants. I wanted to check on one thing - the PCC is for places where either of us has worked for more than 12 months (my wife is the primary applicant)? Me and my wife have travelled abroad for vacations. Is the PCC required for that too?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> As per DIBP website...
> 
> "Character requirements
> ◦Police checks for you and everyone included in your application, whether they are migrating or not, who is at least 16 years of age. You must provide a scanned colour copy: ◦of an Australian National Police Check for anyone who has spent a total of 12 months or more in Australia since turning 16 years of age
> ◦of police certificates from each country in which anyone in your application has spent a total of 12 months or more in the past 10 years since turning 16 years of age.
> 
> ◦If you or anyone included in the application has served in the armed forces of any country: ◦certified scanned colour copy of military service record or discharge papers."
> 
> hence it depends on ur length
> 
> 
> Thanks aussieby. The length of my vacations have never been more than 1 month at a stretch. So I guess it rules out the PCC from those countries.
> 
> Thanks again
Click to expand...


----------



## jairichi

PL22 said:


> aussieby2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As per DIBP website...
> 
> "Character requirements
> ◦Police checks for you and everyone included in your application, whether they are migrating or not, who is at least 16 years of age. You must provide a scanned colour copy: ◦of an Australian National Police Check for anyone who has spent a total of 12 months or more in Australia since turning 16 years of age
> ◦of police certificates from each country in which anyone in your application has spent a total of 12 months or more in the past 10 years since turning 16 years of age.
> 
> ◦If you or anyone included in the application has served in the armed forces of any country: ◦certified scanned colour copy of military service record or discharge papers."
> 
> hence it depends on ur length
> 
> 
> Thanks aussieby. The length of my vacations have never been more than 1 month at a stretch. So I guess it rules out the PCC from those countries.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> I think you might be fine. But, the 12 months stay does not mean stay or residence at a stretch. It is total 12 months stay. It can be 2 months stay each year for the last 6 years and that demands a PCC. Just making their point clear.
> 
> The reason why I am stating this is because Canada had a similar rule "PCC for countries where you have resided for more than 6 months". Now they have amended it to "PCC from countries where your total stay is more than 6 months". Lots of people applied without PCC thinking that they have not stayed more than 6 months at a stretch and their applications were rejected.
> 
> Good luck.
Click to expand...


----------



## viga_friendz

72 days and counting without a case officer being allocated. 
I'm just hoping with patience!!! 


261311 - Analyst Programmer
10/02/2016 - Lodged
20/02/2016 - Uploaded all docs with PCC
??/??/201? - CO Allocation / Contact
??/??/201? - Grant / IED


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats on your grant..

Super fast



Tamer83 said:


> Got my visa 189 today 21 April, application lodged 29 March


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats.. Super fast



joosteven said:


> Hi Everyone !
> 
> 
> This is my very first post in this forum  .I have been a silent follower for quite sometimes in this thread.
> 
> I just want to share my excitement with everyone. Finally I received the golden email today :second:.
> 
> Thank you very much for great work from all of your guy useful posts  ,which have successfully contributed to my visa today !!
> 
> Keep posting your fantastic posts to help everyone guy !!.
> 
> Hope everyone will get their grant soon.
> 
> Wish best of luck for everyone !!
> 
> 
> My timeline as follows :
> Visa 189 (Onshore)
> Occupation : Electrical Engineer (233311)
> Point Claimed : 60
> Invitation: 04/02/2016
> Visa Lodged : 01/04/2016
> Frontloaded all documents (including form 80, PCC, medical)
> Visa granted : 21/04/2016 :second:
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> Steven


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Buddy



Kingkong3 said:


> Just want to share that I got my grant this morning. I want to thank all the forum members for their help and support.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats on your grant..





charlie31 said:


> I am very pleased to inform that our family received GRANT !!!! this morning. My timeline is in my signature. Want to thank all of you of being a part of this journey and making it easier for us at every stage. Stay Blessed!!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats buddy..

ALl the best to you and your family..



arjunramachan said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I recently joined this excellent forum and you all have been very helpful.
> 
> I have been granted 189 visa for My wife, baby and myself today ( just the golden Email!!!!!)
> 
> I will keep praying for a speedy grant to all of you too.
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> __________________
> __________________
> 189
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 
> Visa Lodged - 14 Feb 2016
> CO Contact - March 8, 2016 (Adelaide)
> Docs Uploaded - April 03, 2016
> Mail Sent to CO saying all docs uploaded: April 6, 2016
> Grant - April 22, 2016
> IED - Feb 20117


----------



## charlie31

guru80 said:


> Hey Charlie,
> 
> Congrats for the grant and best of luck for future.
> Did they accepted your request to add a note?


Yes the gentleman on the phone did accept it and confirmed that he is sending a note to Case Officer.


----------



## puneetajrawat

[/QUOTE]



What do you mean more employment evidences? Normally payslip are suffice[/QUOTE]

I submitted Contract, Payslip, Bank statement, reference letters. Still I got revert from CO that evidence are not enough. I added all in one PDF maybe that is why it was confusing for them


----------



## mvreddiar

Dear Friends!


The wait for me is finally over. Yesterday, I received the golden email. Now planning to make the first move. 

Thanks to everyone who keep posting fantastic posts/replies which help everyone not only in understanding the process better and but also clears confusion & enable in smooth/faster processing.


I will be connected to the forum & will share my experience.

Hope everyone get's their grant soon.

Best of luck !!

My timeline as follows :
Visa 189 with dependent (Wife & daughter)
Occupation : Chemical Engineer (233111)
Point Claimed : 60 
Invitation: 08/01/2016
Visa Lodged : 06/02/2016
First Uploaded documents: 22/02/2016 
First CO contact:08/03/2016
CO request documents :22/03/2016(Form 80 & Expect PCC):fingerscrossed:
Visa granted to all member: 21/04/2016:second:


----------



## puneetajrawat

Just testing that how this forum reply tab works


----------



## puneetajrawat

[/QUOTE]



What do you mean more employment evidences? Normally payslip are suffice[/QUOTE]



puneetajrawat said:


> Just testing that how this forum reply tab works


----------



## puneetajrawat

[/QUOTE]



What do you mean more employment evidences? Normally payslip are suffice[/QUOTE]
I submitted contract,payslip,bank statement and reference letters but CO asked for more evidence. I added all proofs in one pdf. Maybe that is why it was not considered


----------



## puneetajrawat

[/QUOTE]



What do you mean more employment evidences? Normally payslip are suffice[/QUOTE]



What do you mean more employment evidences? Normally payslip are suffice[/QUOTE]
I submitted contract,payslip,bank statement and reference letters but CO asked for more evidence. I added all proofs in one pdf. Maybe that is why it was not considered[/QUOTE]


----------



## puneetajrawat

What do you mean more employment evidences? Normally payslip are suffice[/QUOTE]





What do you mean more employment evidences? Normally payslip are suffice[/QUOTE]
I submitted contract,payslip,bank statement and reference letters but CO asked for more evidence. I added all proofs in one pdf. Maybe that is why it was not considered[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## dufferdev

Hi,

I am trying to pay my fees of AUD$ 5500 using ICICI Bank Travel Card loaded with AUD $ 6000.
But the payment is not getting executed and I am getting error message : Payment failed: Declined


Somebody please help me.


----------



## puneetajrawat

PL22 said:


> Hi guys. It's good to see that someone or the other is getting their grants. I wanted to check on one thing - the PCC is for places where either of us has worked for more than 12 months (my wife is the primary applicant)? Me and my wife have travelled abroad for vacations. Is the PCC required for that too?
> 
> Thanks


Yes if you have stayed over 12 months during vacations at one country.


----------



## badboy0711

Congrats!!!



mvreddiar said:


> Dear Friends!
> 
> 
> The wait for me is finally over. Yesterday, I received the golden email. Now planning to make the first move.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who keep posting fantastic posts/replies which help everyone not only in understanding the process better and but also clears confusion & enable in smooth/faster processing.
> 
> 
> I will be connected to the forum & will share my experience.
> 
> Hope everyone get's their grant soon.
> 
> Best of luck !!
> 
> My timeline as follows :
> Visa 189 with dependent (Wife & daughter)
> Occupation : Chemical Engineer (233111)
> Point Claimed : 60
> Invitation: 08/01/2016
> Visa Lodged : 06/02/2016
> First Uploaded documents: 22/02/2016
> First CO contact:08/03/2016
> CO request documents :22/03/2016(Form 80 & Expect PCC):fingerscrossed:
> Visa granted to all member: 21/04/2016:second:


----------



## ravikiran7070

Kingkong3 said:


> Just want to share that I got my grant this morning. I want to thank all the forum members for their help and support.
> 
> Cheers.


Congrats man.. Did u get a direct grant or did co ask for any docs?

Can you please share your timelines?


----------



## aussieby2016

jairichi said:


> PL22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you might be fine. But, the 12 months stay does not mean stay or residence at a stretch. It is total 12 months stay. It can be 2 months stay each year for the last 6 years and that demands a PCC. Just making their point clear.
> 
> The reason why I am stating this is because Canada had a similar rule "PCC for countries where you have resided for more than 6 months". Now they have amended it to "PCC from countries where your total stay is more than 6 months". Lots of people applied without PCC thinking that they have not stayed more than 6 months at a stretch and their applications were rejected.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> correct....a total of 12 months in the last 10 years needs a PCC.....thanks jairichi for clearing this point........
Click to expand...


----------



## Sumo

*Asked to Resubmit the PCC*

Congrats to all who got the Grant today!!

I need a help. Today my CO contacted the second time and asked for the PCC (INDIA) again. The photograph on the PCC is not clear and it is not recognizable, i think this could be the reason i have been asked to resubmit the PCC. 

Any suggestions what could be done? My Timelines are below,

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer)
ACS +ve: 05-Jan-15 | PTE A: 28-Oct-15 | EOI 189/60 points: 30-Oct-15 | Invitation: 08-Jan-16 | Visa Lodged: 19-Feb-16| Medicals: 27-Feb-16 | PCC (India): 07-Mar-16 | CO Assign: 08-Mar-16 | 
Requested Additional documents: 10-Mar-16 | Documents Uploaded (Form 80, Form 1221, Payslips, Form 16,PCC): 25-Mar-16| Second Co Contact: 22-Apr-16 |


----------



## Kingkong3

ravikiran7070 said:


> Congrats man.. Did u get a direct grant or did co ask for any docs?
> 
> Can you please share your timelines?



My timeline is in my previous post in this thread. Mine was not direct as CO asked for form 80 and PCC.


----------



## badboy0711

Go ahead and get the PCC. It does not take much time to get a new PCC in India. 



Sumo said:


> Congrats to all who got the Grant today!!
> 
> I need a help. Today my CO contacted the second time and asked for the PCC (INDIA) again. The photograph on the PCC is not clear and it is not recognizable, i think this could be the reason i have been asked to resubmit the PCC.
> 
> Any suggestions what could be done? My Timelines are below,
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer)
> ACS +ve: 05-Jan-15 | PTE A: 28-Oct-15 | EOI 189/60 points: 30-Oct-15 | Invitation: 08-Jan-16 | Visa Lodged: 19-Feb-16| Medicals: 27-Feb-16 | PCC (India): 07-Mar-16 | CO Assign: 08-Mar-16 |
> Requested Additional documents: 10-Mar-16 | Documents Uploaded (Form 80, Form 1221, Payslips, Form 16,PCC): 25-Mar-16| Second Co Contact: 22-Apr-16 |


----------



## engradnan2828

Kingkong3 said:


> Just want to share that I got my grant this morning. I want to thank all the forum members for their help and support.
> 
> Cheers.


Congrats

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## engradnan2828

charlie31 said:


> I am very pleased to inform that our family received GRANT !!!! this morning. My timeline is in my signature. Want to thank all of you of being a part of this journey and making it easier for us at every stage. Stay Blessed!!


Congrats

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravisth7

Hello guys...

How would you know if a CO has been assigned to your application or not?? Would you be notified through email or not? My application status is "Application Received" at present. When a CO is assigned, will this status change and what would be the changed status??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## engradnan2828

arjunramachan said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I recently joined this excellent forum and you all have been very helpful.
> 
> I have been granted 189 visa for My wife, baby and myself today ( just the golden Email!!!!!)
> 
> I will keep praying for a speedy grant to all of you too.
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> __________________
> __________________
> 189
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 
> Visa Lodged - 14 Feb 2016
> CO Contact - March 8, 2016 (Adelaide)
> Docs Uploaded - April 03, 2016
> Mail Sent to CO saying all docs uploaded: April 6, 2016
> Grant - April 22, 2016
> IED - Feb 20117


Congrats

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## engradnan2828

jairichi said:


> Got a silver email today from GSM Adelaide team requesting for US PCC. We are expecting it by first or second week of May.


New trend
SILVER EMAIL
Good goin bro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steiger

Hi guys,

in my EOI I did not include one employment, which is causal employment and I worked 10 hours per month. As such, I did not include it but I will include it in Form 80. Would this be okay?


----------



## sridevimca20022

Hi All,

How to know that "CO allocated or not" ?.Is there any way to know on the CO allocation?


----------



## badboy0711

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How to know that "CO allocated or not" ?.Is there any way to know on the CO allocation?


The assigned CO will send an email to the registered email id with immi account. it happens if they require any more docs from you. if not you application status will remain as ' Application received" and you may get a direct grant.


----------



## 1400ashi

Kingkong3 said:


> Just want to share that I got my grant this morning. I want to thank all the forum members for their help and support.
> 
> Cheers.


Congratulation


----------



## 1400ashi

charlie31 said:


> I am very pleased to inform that our family received GRANT !!!! this morning. My timeline is in my signature. Want to thank all of you of being a part of this journey and making it easier for us at every stage. Stay Blessed!!


Congratulation


----------



## sridevimca20022

Hi,

I applied on 3rd March by frontloading all documents and the Status of the application is "application Received" , can I assume that the CO is allocated and my application is in progress with CO evnthough the status in not changed.


----------



## 1400ashi

arjunramachan said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I recently joined this excellent forum and you all have been very helpful.
> 
> I have been granted 189 visa for My wife, baby and myself today ( just the golden Email!!!!!)
> 
> I will keep praying for a speedy grant to all of you too.
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> __________________
> __________________
> 189
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 
> Visa Lodged - 14 Feb 2016
> CO Contact - March 8, 2016 (Adelaide)
> Docs Uploaded - April 03, 2016
> Mail Sent to CO saying all docs uploaded: April 6, 2016
> Grant - April 22, 2016
> IED - Feb 20117


congrats


----------



## 1400ashi

mvreddiar said:


> Dear Friends!
> 
> 
> The wait for me is finally over. Yesterday, I received the golden email. Now planning to make the first move.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who keep posting fantastic posts/replies which help everyone not only in understanding the process better and but also clears confusion & enable in smooth/faster processing.
> 
> 
> I will be connected to the forum & will share my experience.
> 
> Hope everyone get's their grant soon.
> 
> Best of luck !!
> 
> My timeline as follows :
> Visa 189 with dependent (Wife & daughter)
> Occupation : Chemical Engineer (233111)
> Point Claimed : 60
> Invitation: 08/01/2016
> Visa Lodged : 06/02/2016
> First Uploaded documents: 22/02/2016
> First CO contact:08/03/2016
> CO request documents :22/03/2016(Form 80 & Expect PCC):fingerscrossed:
> Visa granted to all member: 21/04/2016:second:


Congrats


----------



## zeeshan355

puneetajrawat said:


> What do you mean more employment evidences? Normally payslip are suffice






What do you mean more employment evidences? Normally payslip are suffice[/QUOTE]
I submitted contract,payslip,bank statement and reference letters but CO asked for more evidence. I added all proofs in one pdf. Maybe that is why it was not considered[/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

May be u missed on form 16 and IT Returns for all the companies u worked with.... 

Make sure that are also submitted, in order to complete ur work experience.


----------



## brosis

hi dear, if you are using multi currency card, get it replaced with single AUD currency and ask bank people to transfer your amount into new single currency card without any charges.

i have gone through same issue.


----------



## zeeshan355

puneetajrawat said:


> What do you mean more employment evidences? Normally payslip are suffice






What do you mean more employment evidences? Normally payslip are suffice[/QUOTE]
I submitted contract,payslip,bank statement and reference letters but CO asked for more evidence. I added all proofs in one pdf. Maybe that is why it was not considered[/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

How many times u will post ur question dude, check ur settings and make sure it doenst happen...


----------



## zeeshan355

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied on 3rd March by frontloading all documents and the Status of the application is "application Received" , can I assume that the CO is allocated and my application is in progress with CO evnthough the status in not changed.[/QUO
> 
> how many times do u ask the same question sweety??????????


----------



## vikaschandra

ravisth7 said:


> Hello guys...
> 
> How would you know if a CO has been assigned to your application or not?? Would you be notified through email or not? My application status is "Application Received" at present. When a CO is assigned, will this status change and what would be the changed status??
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Ravi ways to know if CO has picked up your case

1. You will receive an email from the CO mentioning "Assessment has been commenced" and the status would change to "Assessment in Progress"
2. Application status will change from "Application Received" to "Information Required" which would mean that the CO has started to assess your case and additional information is required to proceed further with the application
3. Application Status will remain as it is "Application Received" until the status would change to "Finalized" (CO works on the background. No changes happen to the application status)


----------



## ravisth7

vikaschandra said:


> Ravi ways to know if CO has picked up your case
> 
> 1. You will receive an email from the CO mentioning "Assessment has been commenced" and the status would change to "Assessment in Progress"
> 2. Application status will change from "Application Received" to "Information Required" which would mean that the CO has started to assess your case and additional information is required to proceed further with the application
> 3. Application Status will remain as it is "Application Received" until the status would change to "Finalized" (CO works on the background. No changes happen to the application status)


Thanks Vikas..

So, it's better my status remains as "Application Received", right?? As long as it remains the same, this would be my pathway to a Direct Grant hopefully :fingerscrossed: 

Thanks a lot


----------



## zeeshan355

ravisth7 said:


> Thanks Vikas..
> 
> So, it's better my status remains as "Application Received", right?? As long as it remains the same, this would be my pathway to a Direct Grant hopefully :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks a lot


Or ur application is delayed , in which CO is not assigned due to work overload.... as in most of the cases... which is a bitter ruth... sorry for not doing suga coated words...

thanks!!!


----------



## sridevimca20022

ravisth7 said:


> Thanks Vikas..
> 
> So, it's better my status remains as "Application Received", right?? As long as it remains the same, this would be my pathway to a Direct Grant hopefully :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks a lot




I am also in the same boat.Status is "Application Received" till now .No cahnge in status since 56 days.Check my timeline in the signature.


----------



## Vakymy

call.ksingh said:


> Hi Vakymy,
> 
> 2nd time CO contacted today for HR manager phone number and email address.
> 
> What type of questions, they are asking to HR for employment verification?
> 
> Any more reply from my friends would be much appreciated.


Mine was asked about my duties, how long have I worked in that company, remuneration and do they give pay slips (because I did not provide any)


----------



## vikaschandra

zeeshan355 said:


> Or ur application is delayed , in which CO is not assigned due to work overload.... as in most of the cases... which is a bitter ruth... sorry for not doing suga coated words...
> 
> thanks!!!


As far as I know most cases where the status remains the same as Application Received have already got CO assigned and they are working on background. For some the status remained received but they already had verification call to their HR. 
Yes at some instance the case might not be picked but it is rare.


----------



## Vardhan16

Congrats to all the people who got their grant today. Wish you all success ahead ..

I noticed that all the Grants are from Adelaide only. mine is with Brisbane. It's been 84 days from the day I had lodged my visa .. Every day starts with full hope and ends with bitter disappointment. Even I called up my company hr's abt any verification calls from immigration. They are not ready to say anything as it is confidential. Even they are not disclosing info like whether immi has contacted them or not. 

Why is Brisbane team taking so much time and not Adelaide? On what basis the applications are shared b/w Adelaide and Brisbane? 
I had called up Delhi Australia high commission and was informed that application is with onshore team onl y. What can i infer from this? Does this mean background verification is not happening reg my employment? 
Will they do verification from onshore? What's happening with my application ?
My worry is that if the visa grant is delayed , I should travel to Aussie by next March because the IT market will be down in the second half of the year . 
It took 7 months to get the invite. That itself was very sad and now pain is continuing in this phase also. I wish CO's must at least consider this criteria.


----------



## jairichi

Steiger said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> in my EOI I did not include one employment, which is causal employment and I worked 10 hours per month. As such, I did not include it but I will include it in Form 80. Would this be okay?


Yes, it is fine to include that.


----------



## engradnan2828

*congrats*

congrats



mvreddiar said:


> Dear Friends!
> 
> 
> The wait for me is finally over. Yesterday, I received the golden email. Now planning to make the first move.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who keep posting fantastic posts/replies which help everyone not only in understanding the process better and but also clears confusion & enable in smooth/faster processing.
> 
> 
> I will be connected to the forum & will share my experience.
> 
> Hope everyone get's their grant soon.
> 
> Best of luck !!
> 
> My timeline as follows :
> Visa 189 with dependent (Wife & daughter)
> Occupation : Chemical Engineer (233111)
> Point Claimed : 60
> Invitation: 08/01/2016
> Visa Lodged : 06/02/2016
> First Uploaded documents: 22/02/2016
> First CO contact:08/03/2016
> CO request documents :22/03/2016(Form 80 & Expect PCC):fingerscrossed:
> Visa granted to all member: 21/04/2016:second:


----------



## jairichi

engradnan2828 said:


> New trend
> SILVER EMAIL
> Good goin bro
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Application Received Mail : BRONZE EMAIL
CO Contact Mail: SILVER EMAIL
Grant Mail: GOLDEN EMAIL


----------



## engradnan2828

BRONZE 
SILVER 
GOLDEN:smash:



jairichi said:


> Application Received Mail : BRONZE EMAIL
> CO Contact Mail: SILVER EMAIL
> Grant Mail: GOLDEN EMAIL


----------



## jairichi

engradnan2828 said:


> BRONZE
> SILVER
> GOLDEN:smash:


Don't break your system till you get your golden email.


----------



## rc4aus

Received grants for me and my family today. 
Will update signature soon. There was no CO contact. It was a direct grant from GSM Adelaide.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

rc4aus said:


> Received grants for me and my family today.
> Will update signature soon. There was no CO contact. It was a direct grant from GSM Adelaide.


Awesome... Congrats for super fast Grant... lane:


----------



## PriyaIndia

Which city your CO belongs to ? Adelaide or Brisbane



joosteven said:


> Hi Everyone !
> 
> 
> This is my very first post in this forum  .I have been a silent follower for quite sometimes in this thread.
> 
> I just want to share my excitement with everyone. Finally I received the golden email today :second:.
> 
> Thank you very much for great work from all of your guy useful posts  ,which have successfully contributed to my visa today !!
> 
> Keep posting your fantastic posts to help everyone guy !!.
> 
> Hope everyone will get their grant soon.
> 
> Wish best of luck for everyone !!
> 
> 
> My timeline as follows :
> Visa 189 (Onshore)
> Occupation : Electrical Engineer (233311)
> Point Claimed : 60
> Invitation: 04/02/2016
> Visa Lodged : 01/04/2016
> Frontloaded all documents (including form 80, PCC, medical)
> Visa granted : 21/04/2016 :second:
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> Steven


----------



## ibm.wazzy

Good to see some Grants today.... Congratulations to all those who received Grants today.

Guys lets enjoy the holiday :boxing: instead of thinking of Grant :confused2: ... We will see on Tuesday...
I Pray they work hard and work fast from next week till our Grant granted...


----------



## rc4aus

ibm.wazzy said:


> Awesome... Congrats for super fast Grant... lane:


Hope to hear news from u soon too!


----------



## engradnan2828

*congrats*

congrats



rc4aus said:


> Received grants for me and my family today.
> Will update signature soon. There was no CO contact. It was a direct grant from GSM Adelaide.


----------



## PriyaIndia

why do you think they work hard from next week? you got any information about DIBP?




ibm.wazzy said:


> Good to see some Grants today.... Congratulations to all those who received Grants today.
> 
> Guys lets enjoy the holiday :boxing: instead of thinking of Grant :confused2: ... We will see on Tuesday...
> I Pray they work hard and work fast from next week till our Grant granted...


----------



## vikaschandra

rc4aus said:


> Received grants for me and my family today.
> Will update signature soon. There was no CO contact. It was a direct grant from GSM Adelaide.


Great news mate. Congratulations to you and your family


----------



## kamalendra

rc4aus said:


> Received grants for me and my family today.
> Will update signature soon. There was no CO contact. It was a direct grant from GSM Adelaide.


wow, so fast ,,,, Congrats fren,,, all the best for future,,, were u an onshore/offshore applicant?k I completed 4 weeks frm lodgement


----------



## charlie31

rc4aus said:


> Received grants for me and my family today.
> Will update signature soon. There was no CO contact. It was a direct grant from GSM Adelaide.


Congratulations


----------



## rc4aus

kamalendra said:


> wow, so fast ,,,, Congrats fren,,, all the best for future,,, were u an onshore/offshore applicant?k I completed 4 weeks frm lodgement


Offshore


----------



## wasim.yousaf

mvreddiar said:


> Dear Friends!
> 
> 
> The wait for me is finally over. Yesterday, I received the golden email. Now planning to make the first move.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who keep posting fantastic posts/replies which help everyone not only in understanding the process better and but also clears confusion & enable in smooth/faster processing.
> 
> 
> I will be connected to the forum & will share my experience.
> 
> Hope everyone get's their grant soon.
> 
> Best of luck !!
> 
> My timeline as follows :
> Visa 189 with dependent (Wife & daughter)
> Occupation : Chemical Engineer (233111)
> Point Claimed : 60
> Invitation: 08/01/2016
> Visa Lodged : 06/02/2016
> First Uploaded documents: 22/02/2016
> First CO contact:08/03/2016
> CO request documents :22/03/2016(Form 80 & Expect PCC):fingerscrossed:
> Visa granted to all member: 21/04/2016:second:


very very congrats. 
finally feeling relax to see chemical engineer on this forum


----------



## wasim.yousaf

rc4aus said:


> Received grants for me and my family today.
> Will update signature soon. There was no CO contact. It was a direct grant from GSM Adelaide.


congratulations for such a swift grant..


----------



## MissionAus_2016

*Visa grant*

Anyone with Visa grant today 23/4.. As analyzing if they are releasing Visa grant on saturday's.
Also who all received Visa grant in this month of April from Brisbane team.


----------



## andreyx108b

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Anyone with Visa grant today 23/4.. As analyzing if they are releasing Visa grant on saturday's. Also who all received Visa grant in this month of April from Brisbane team.


They do sometimes. Today seems like no.


----------



## ravisth7

Not seen any other Industrial Engineer in this forum. Anyone there, who can share their timeline?? Have seen few Mechanical Engineer though.


----------



## vikaschandra

ravisth7 said:


> Not seen any other Industrial Engineer in this forum. Anyone there, who can share their timeline?? Have seen few Mechanical Engineer though.


Ravi I think there are couple more applicants Matabba lodged in December and Raymond lodged in Jan. You can get more details from the immitracker


----------



## ravisth7

vikaschandra said:


> Ravi I think there are couple more applicants Matabba lodged in December and Raymond lodged in Jan. You can get more details from the immitracker


Thanks Vikas..

Found them in Immitracker.. Both have been contacted by CO and awaiting for a Grant..


----------



## civil189

83 days still no CO contact


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karthikeyan01

Hi Civil,

i am in similar situation.. 80 days still no contact.

dont know what to do..


----------



## Vardhan16

karthikeyan01 said:


> Hi Civil,
> 
> i am in similar situation.. 80 days still no contact.
> 
> dont know what to do..


Hi Karthikeyan,


No contact means Is CO not yet allocated ?


----------



## jairichi

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi Karthikeyan,
> 
> 
> No contact means Is CO not yet allocated ?


Looks like that.


----------



## engradnan2828

civil189 said:


> 83 days still no CO contact
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully direct grant is on the way

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeeshan355

civil189 said:


> 83 days still no CO contact
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be patient, and dont loose hope ... hope is a good thing, infact the best thing....

share ur timelines, i think u r civil labour....


----------



## karthikeyan01

hi Vardhan,

Still no CO allocation.Got Emp Verification call. but still the status remains Application Received

Thanks
Karthik

EOI Submitted: 27-9-2015 
Invited: 8-1-2016 
Visa Submitted : 5-2-2016 
Uploaded all Docs 5-2-2016 
Medics, PCC, Form 80: 22-02-2016
Emp Verification call: 29-03-2016 
Visa Grant: xx-xx-xxxx
IED:xx-xx-xxxx


----------



## vikaschandra

Guys just because the status on the Immi Account remains as "Application Received" would not necessarily mean that the case has not yet been picked for assessment. There are umpteen number of cases wherein the case status remained as "Application Received" but the applicant had verification calls received. Many instances where the status changed directly from AC to Finalized. Which would not mean that the Visa Processing Officer never assessed the application and gave Direct Grant.


----------



## chzaib

Yes, below is the link that explains Status in immi account

https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf












vikaschandra said:


> Guys just because the status on the Immi Account remains as "Application Received" would not necessarily mean that the case has not yet been picked for assessment. There are umpteen number of cases wherein the case status remained as "Application Received" but the applicant had verification calls received. Many instances where the status changed directly from AC to Finalized. Which would not mean that the Visa Processing Officer never assessed the application and gave Direct Grant.


----------



## civil189

zeeshan355 said:


> Be patient, and dont loose hope ... hope is a good thing, infact the best thing....
> 
> 
> 
> share ur timelines, i think u r civil labour....




Civil engineer and not civil labour


----------



## zeeshan355

chzaib said:


> Yes, below is the link that explains Status in immi account
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf


Very informative details....

it will ease many applicants who have these kinds of queries....

Thanks !!!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

no worries.. 




karthikeyan01 said:


> hi Vardhan,
> 
> Still no CO allocation.Got Emp Verification call. but still the status remains Application Received
> 
> Thanks
> Karthik
> 
> EOI Submitted: 27-9-2015
> Invited: 8-1-2016
> Visa Submitted : 5-2-2016
> Uploaded all Docs 5-2-2016
> Medics, PCC, Form 80: 22-02-2016
> Emp Verification call: 29-03-2016
> Visa Grant: xx-xx-xxxx
> IED:xx-xx-xxxx


----------



## Raiyan

Could anybody please comment on what are the questions on employment verification call? I work in China and though my company is MNC and world class, HR supervisor is not strong enough to comprehend natural pace Australian accent. But I have put central HR contact mail. Little bit confused about the process of employment verification. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashish_2574

Raiyan said:


> Could anybody please comment on what are the questions on employment verification call? I work in China and though my company is MNC and world class, HR supervisor is not strong enough to comprehend natural pace Australian accent. But I have put central HR contact mail. Little bit confused about the process of employment verification.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe if there is any employment verification call, that call will come high commission of country you belong to. I assume they understand accent problem anyone can face and that's natural. This shouldn't affect. Also it could be followed with verification email to HR too. So don't worry.


----------



## Ashish_2574

Hi,

I have my current HR manager's business card. Can I upload this proactively or should I wait and watch?

I had one CO contact asking for documents like PCC, medicals, 1221. 

Will uploading his business card help or will cause any problem for my application?

Thanks


----------



## Raiyan

Hi

I do not have a birth certificate and also I lost my original 10th grade pass certificate that mentions my birth date. Now, I have a photocopy of 10th grade pass certificate. unfortunately, my 10th grade mark sheet does not say anything about my DOB.

from 189 visa document check list -

--quote--

If you do not have a birth certificate, provide a certified scanned colour copy of the identification pages of at least one of the following:
passport
family book showing both parents’ names
identification document issued by the government
document issued by a court that verifies the person’s identity
other acceptable evidence that you are who you claim to be.

--quote--

I can upload my passport, but I am not very clear about the word "certified"... could anybody please help me to understand how to certify my passport? is it notary public?

BTW, I live in China and I have my passport identification page (color photocopy) attested by embassy of Bangladesh in Beijing. 

BR//R


----------



## sol79

Has anyone on this forum received a direct grant after receiving an "Immi Assessment Commence" email, without a request for additional documents?

I received that email on 19/04 for my application lodged on 31/03. Just wondering if that's routine, or if my application has been taken up for additional checks, etc. Thanks.


----------



## Raiyan

Hi Experts


from - https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


--quote--

Family members English language ability
For each of your dependent applicants who are aged 18 years or older at the time of application must provide evidence of Functional English. If the applicant does not have evidence of having Functional English, you will need to provide a statement indicating your intention to pay the second instalment of the visa application charge.

--quote--

How can I indicate in my visa lodge application that I intend to pay the 2nd installment for my wife? It seems there is no such option in the drop down menu to upload such statement.

BR//Raiyan


----------



## sol79

Raiyan said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> 
> from - https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
> 
> 
> --quote--
> 
> Family members English language ability
> For each of your dependent applicants who are aged 18 years or older at the time of application must provide evidence of Functional English. If the applicant does not have evidence of having Functional English, you will need to provide a statement indicating your intention to pay the second instalment of the visa application charge.
> 
> --quote--
> 
> How can I indicate in my visa lodge application that I intend to pay the 2nd installment for my wife? It seems there is no such option in the drop down menu to upload such statement.
> 
> BR//Raiyan


You'll save some money if your spouse and any other adult dependents give the IELTS or PTE test. See this link.

IELTS tends to have a bit of a waiting list. The PTE is easier to get a quick registration.


----------



## andreyx108b

Raiyan said:


> Hi Experts from - https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-/Skilled-Independent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist --quote-- Family members English language ability For each of your dependent applicants who are aged 18 years or older at the time of application must provide evidence of Functional English. If the applicant does not have evidence of having Functional English, you will need to provide a statement indicating your intention to pay the second instalment of the visa application charge. --quote-- How can I indicate in my visa lodge application that I intend to pay the 2nd installment for my wife? It seems there is no such option in the drop down menu to upload such statement. BR//Raiyan


CO will get in touch and ask to submit Evidence of Spouse English - you will then say i want to pay vac2.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

HI,

You will receive your grant soon...

Al the best..



sol79 said:


> Has anyone on this forum received a direct grant after receiving an "Immi Assessment Commence" email, without a request for additional documents?
> 
> I received that email on 19/04 for my application lodged on 31/03. Just wondering if that's routine, or if my application has been taken up for additional checks, etc. Thanks.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

53 Days and Counting...

Waiting!!!!!!

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sol79

shawnchristophervaz said:


> HI,
> 
> You will receive your grant soon...
> 
> Al the best..


Thanks da 
I'm just hoping they don't come back asking for any documents, which means another month or so.


----------



## jairichi

Raiyan said:


> Hi
> 
> I do not have a birth certificate and also I lost my original 10th grade pass certificate that mentions my birth date. Now, I have a photocopy of 10th grade pass certificate. unfortunately, my 10th grade mark sheet does not say anything about my DOB.
> 
> from 189 visa document check list -
> 
> --quote--
> 
> If you do not have a birth certificate, provide a certified scanned colour copy of the identification pages of at least one of the following:
> passport
> family book showing both parents’ names
> identification document issued by the government
> document issued by a court that verifies the person’s identity
> other acceptable evidence that you are who you claim to be.
> 
> --quote--
> 
> I can upload my passport, but I am not very clear about the word "certified"... could anybody please help me to understand how to certify my passport? is it notary public?
> 
> BTW, I live in China and I have my passport identification page (color photocopy) attested by embassy of Bangladesh in Beijing.
> 
> BR//R


That attested document will do.


----------



## Jasmin FR

Passport is acceptable as Date of Birth evidence. On other hand, you must need to stamp copy of passport with notary with local premises.As per my understanding, try to take appointment in Australian embassy India, they have authorized signatory of true copy signed officer. I might costs you few rupees but this will be the best solution to remove the doubts of your case officer.


----------



## Rishistrider

60 days and counting, friends...


----------



## Steiger

I heard from previous posts saying that you do not need to mention secondary qualification in your EOI. Does this mean that for your visa you don't need to provide education documents for secondary schools?


----------



## sol79

Steiger said:


> I heard from previous posts saying that you do not need to mention secondary qualification in your EOI. Does this mean that for your visa you don't need to provide education documents for secondary schools?


Correct. You need to provide your degree / post-grad / diploma certificates and academic transcripts / mark-sheets. Basically, whatever you provided to ACS.


----------



## Steiger

sol79 said:


> Correct. You need to provide your degree / post-grad / diploma certificates and academic transcripts / mark-sheets. Basically, whatever you provided to ACS.


Oh so since ACS only looked at my bachelor degree there is no need to provide previous education qualifications right?


----------



## jasonrebello

*PCC requirement*



Jay05 said:


> Hi, Congratulations to all who received their invite on the 8th Jan round. I have a question for you.
> 
> I filled up the application and I am on the last page with the submit now button. But I did not get any option of submitting the documents such as PCC?
> 
> Why is that?


Hi Jay,
I applied for my 189 visa in 2014 and my partner and I are presently based in Townsville, North Queensland.

Regarding your question - THE case officer will ask you for PCC once you have lodged your application. From what I remember you cannot anyways get the PCC from CID as you need a valid reason and proof for this request. The letter from the Case officer asking for Police clearance acts as a proof or requirement.
Hope this helps and all the best with the application.


----------



## sol79

Steiger said:


> Oh so since ACS only looked at my bachelor degree there is no need to provide previous education qualifications right?


Yep, go ahead with your degree certs and semester/term marksheets.
People applying for refugee visas are asked to provide all educational details from birth. It doesn't apply to 189/190 visas.


----------



## Steiger

sol79 said:


> Yep, go ahead with your degree certs and semester/term marksheets.
> People applying for refugee visas are asked to provide all educational details from birth. It doesn't apply to 189/190 visas.


This is so strange. They ask for high school details in their EOI and now in Form 80 and 1221 they ask for tertiary or post-secondary qualifications only. ;;


----------



## sol79

Steiger said:


> This is so strange. They ask for high school details in their EOI and now in Form 80 and 1221 they ask for tertiary or post-secondary qualifications only. ;;


They've probably used a common template across multiple visa types, and only assess the required details.


----------



## Rizwan125

*189 Mechanical Engineer*

Hi Folks,

Anyone got a similar timeline or any prediction about Grant??

My timeline as follows (Mechanical-233512-onshore)

189 Visa Applied---21 Jan 2016
CO Contact 1-------05 Feb 2016
CO Contact 2-------12 feb 2016(Asking for Fresh Australian PCC)
Skill Select Contact--04 April 2016(Asking for Computerized filled form 80 & 1221
Employer Verification---07 April 2016
CO Contact 3----------15 April Additional Form 80 Questions

Waiting


----------



## ravikiran7070

*Co from GSM Adelaide.*

Hi guys,

Anyone with the CO named Shaun from GSM Adelaide? I know sriveha on this forum has shaun too.. No updates for either of us.. Been 2 months now since i lodged the visa and 40 days since co contact.. Looks like he forgot my case  .. Was requested only for the PCC.. Not sure what's going on..Anyone with similar timelines?


----------



## andykyng

I have been contacted by three CO's (Alison, Sarah and Simon) since submision on 25th January 2016
Status: Assessment in process.

Anybody in a similar situation?


----------



## Ashish_2574

Ashish_2574 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have my current HR manager's business card. Can I upload this proactively or should I wait and watch?
> 
> I had one CO contact asking for documents like PCC, medicals, 1221.
> 
> Will uploading his business card help or will cause any problem for my application?
> 
> Thanks


Can somebody please comment on my above query?


----------



## vikaschandra

Ashish_2574 said:


> Can somebody please comment on my above query?


Have you submitted Stat Declaration issued by your current HR Manager? If Not then do not upload his business card the letter from HR on letter head would suffice. 

If it is stat declaration then seek your managers approval before uploading his business card with the letter


----------



## Ashish_2574

vikaschandra said:


> Have you submitted Stat Declaration issued by your current HR Manager? If Not then do not upload his business card the letter from HR on letter head would suffice.
> 
> If it is stat declaration then seek your managers approval before uploading his business card with the letter


Thanks Vikas for the response. I have HR manager's approval to provide his business card and if contacted he will handle communication. I have given roles and responsibilities letter on company letter head but that doesn't clearly mention contact person and also contact address and telephone numbers are from headquarters and not from office where I sit and work.

I have also given stat decl from my senior as well. So now I am not sure I can give his business card.


----------



## vikaschandra

Ashish_2574 said:


> Thanks Vikas for the response. I have HR manager's approval to provide his business card and if contacted he will handle communication. I have given roles and responsibilities letter on company letter head but that doesn't clearly mention contact person and also contact address and telephone numbers are from headquarters and not from office where I sit and work.
> 
> I have also given stat decl from my senior as well. So now I am not sure I can give his business card.


Well in your case providing the business card would not be necessary since it is on the letter head yet if you wish to that should not be problem. 

I would advise you do not upload that for now and wait until asked for as the CO might not need it.


----------



## karthikeyan01

Rizwan125 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Anyone got a similar timeline or any prediction about Grant??
> 
> My timeline as follows (Mechanical-233512-onshore)
> 
> 189 Visa Applied---21 Jan 2016
> CO Contact 1-------05 Feb 2016
> CO Contact 2-------12 feb 2016(Asking for Fresh Australian PCC)
> Skill Select Contact--04 April 2016(Asking for Computerized filled form 80 & 1221
> Employer Verification---07 April 2016
> CO Contact 3----------15 April Additional Form 80 Questions
> 
> Waiting


Hi,

Has the CO Contacted after Employer verification? Is this normal case? I was assuming once it goes for Employer verification, CO would have got all the required details and might not need to contact the candidate  Could someone shed more lights?

Thanks,
Karthik
189 - Systems Analyst	261112 | EOI Submitted: 27-9-2015 | Invited: 8-1-2016 | Visa Application Submitted : 5-2-2016 | Docs Uploaded Medics, PCC, Form 80: 22-02-2016 | Emp Verification: 10-03-2016 | Visa Grant: xx-xx-xxxx | IED:xx-xx-xxxx


----------



## karthikeyan01

civil189 said:


> Guys I called on 617 3136 7000, but the operator said they can assist only if case is allocated .
> My status is still application received , I lodged on 30 Jan 16
> Which no to call for enquiry
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All,

I am waiting too with the Application Received Status since 05-Feb-2016.

Any advise here?

Thanks,
Karthik
189 - Systems Analyst	261112 | EOI Submitted: 27-9-2015 | Invited: 8-1-2016 | Visa Application Submitted : 5-2-2016 | Docs Uploaded Medics, PCC, Form 80: 22-02-2016 | Emp Verification: 10-03-2016 | Visa Grant: xx-xx-xxxx | IED:xx-xx-xxxx


----------



## Ashish_2574

vikaschandra said:


> Well in your case providing the business card would not be necessary since it is on the letter head yet if you wish to that should not be problem.
> 
> I would advise you do not upload that for now and wait until asked for as the CO might not need it.


Thanks Vikas. I wait for some action then.


----------



## kamalendra

before entering the process to 189,,,, weekend used to be exciting and were always awaited,,,,  

31 days and counting....


----------



## Vardhan16

kamalendra said:


> before entering the process to 189,,,, weekend used to be exciting and were always awaited,,,,
> 
> 31 days and counting....


100% true . mine 90 days about to complete. imagine my situation mate !!!!!


----------



## bhuiyena

and it's a public holiday in Australia.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Congrats to everyone who got a grant on 22nd.


----------



## neenunaveen

Anyone here lodged Visa in April and got the CO assigned ? I submitted my Visa application on April 01st .

Regards
Neenu


----------



## kawal_547

neenunaveen said:


> Anyone here lodged Visa in April and got the CO assigned ? I submitted my Visa application on April 01st .
> 
> Regards
> Neenu


CO assignment usually takes 2-6 weeks.

However there are scenarios where CO is assigned by no email is sent, happens when all docs are uploaded and CO is fine with it, CO takes its time to go through them.

N cases where just a email is sent abt CO assessment n cases where CO sends an email abt taking up the case and needs some more docs to work on the case.


----------



## neenunaveen

kawal_547 said:


> CO assignment usually takes 2-6 weeks.
> 
> However there are scenarios where CO is assigned by no email is sent, happens when all docs are uploaded and CO is fine with it, CO takes its time to go through them.
> 
> N cases where just a email is sent abt CO assessment n cases where CO sends an email abt taking up the case and needs some more docs to work on the case.


Thanks Kawal.

I Submitted the HAP ID that we already had for 457 Work Permit Visa. Will they ask for another HAP ID for 189 as the tests are different for both ?

Regards
Neenu


----------



## samage

bhuiyena said:


> and it's a public holiday in Australia.


today public holiday? for what


----------



## Evan82

samage said:


> today public holiday? for what


ANZAC day public holiday (ALL states and territories)


----------



## albena.d84

samage said:


> today public holiday? for what


ANZAC Day 

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## sol79

neenunaveen said:


> Thanks Kawal.
> 
> I Submitted the HAP ID that we already had for 457 Work Permit Visa. Will they ask for another HAP ID for 189 as the tests are different for both ?
> 
> Regards
> Neenu


HAP IDs from a 457 medical test are not valid for the 189/190. 
You need to generate a new HAP ID and redo your health assessment. I suggest you get it done before your case gets allotted.


----------



## htgaus

Hi Friends,

I am new to this forum and I am trying for 189 visa with 60 points.
Could anyone please update the general visa processing time in case of only 60 points from the time EOI is submitted?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Evan82

sol79 said:


> HAP IDs from a 457 medical test are not valid for the 189/190.
> You need to generate a new HAP ID and redo your health assessment. I suggest you get it done before your case gets allotted.


Yeah, true I think. There is something like this in Doc Check list:

"Note: if you are applying for a provisional or a permanent visa any health examinations that you completed for your temporary visa cannot be ‘re-used’ for your new visa application unless you completed all the relevant health examinations for a permanent visa ‘upfront’. For more information see: Meeting the health requirement
Assessment-of-health-examination-results"


----------



## Evan82

htgaus said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum and I am trying for 189 visa with 60 points.
> Could anyone please update the general visa processing time in case of only 60 points from the time EOI is submitted?
> 
> Thanks in advance,


hmmm.... very broad question...and general questions gives rise to general answers  ... the question should span across 2 forums I think. 
T1=time to be invited
T2=time for VISA application processing
Total time =T
T=T1+t2
You have to check "invitess forum" like:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/9224594-post1.html
for to check on T1. Provide your nominated occupation as well
T2... well anything between 2 weeks to 5 months depending on the nature of your application.


----------



## htgaus

I am applying for ANZ code 261313 software engineer.


----------



## Evan82

htgaus said:


> I am applying for ANZ code 261313 software engineer.


hmmm....
261313 is almost full...
and invites issued on pro-rata basis... If you submit EoI, I wouldn't expect anything before June when things resets.
By the way if you register for immi tracker and you can get a fair idea. Try the link shown in signature of one of Andrey's signature, like the one below:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/9383010-post715.html


----------



## ravisth7

htgaus said:


> I am applying for ANZ code 261313 software engineer.


For your ANZ code 2613, the remaining invites is 430. And with your pts i.e. 60, it is unlikely that you'll receive an invitation any time sooner as the no. of applicants for this occupation is the highest compared to other SOL. Besides, the cut off pts for your occupation is 65 as per the results of 13th Apr, 2016. But still, I suggest you give a try ASAP n hope for the best.


----------



## sridevimca20022

shawnchristophervaz said:


> 53 Days and Counting...
> 
> Waiting!!!!!!
> 
> :fingerscrossed:




Hi,

My timelines are similar to your timelines.55 days and counting ...................


Waiting.........................

Please post on the forum once you receive any updates.


----------



## ravikiran7070

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My timelines are similar to your timelines.55 days and counting ...................
> 
> 
> Waiting.........................
> 
> Please post on the forum once you receive any updates.


60 days since visa lodgement and 40 days since co contact!


----------



## Phoenix2135

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My timelines are similar to your timelines.55 days and counting ...................
> 
> 
> Waiting.........................
> 
> Please post on the forum once you receive any updates.


Hi,

62 days and waiting ! Lodged on 23/02 with all docs and status on Immiaccount still "Application received" !

No need to panic ! IT applications are processed quicker than Non IT ! So you will get your grant soon ! Infact direct grant !
I am a civil engineer.


----------



## contactnitin.arora

*Need Help*



msr83 said:


> This thread is created to bring in those who are launching visa in 2016.:juggle:


Hi

I have applied for EOI with 60 points under subclass 189
and with 65 points under subclass 190 for 221111 - Accountant General.

Can someone please help me in getting to know, by when can I expect the result. I am fine going to NSW.

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## Tarun1410

Phoenix2135 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 62 days and waiting ! Lodged on 23/02 with all docs and status on Immiaccount still "Application received" !
> 
> No need to panic ! IT applications are processed quicker than Non IT ! So you will get your grant soon ! Infact direct grant !
> I am a civil engineer.


67 days for me... status is still "Application Received" CO name is Liam and he/she seems to have forgotten my application.

I am not sure if IT Applications are processed quicker


----------



## Phoenix2135

Tarun1410 said:


> 67 days for me... status is still "Application Received" CO name is Liam and he/she seems to have forgotten my application.
> 
> I am not sure if IT Applications are processed quicker


Hi,

I did not even receive " Assessment Commence " e-mail !


----------



## ravisth7

contactnitin.arora said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied for EOI with 60 points under subclass 189
> and with 65 points under subclass 190 for 221111 - Accountant General.
> 
> Can someone please help me in getting to know, by when can I expect the result. I am fine going to NSW.
> 
> Regards,
> Nitin


For your SOL ANZ 2211, the remaining invites (2015/16) is 575. As per the latest results i.e. for 13th April, 2016, the cut off pts for your occupation is 70. So, for 189, I think you won't get an invitation for this FY. And for 190, though bit unlikely,u might receive it as it is independent of the invitation quota and depends on the State requirement. All the best


----------



## sara1234

*TB Case*

Can anyone suggest anyone if anyone has come across my case.

1) Got invitation : December 8th 2015
2) PCC and all docs upload with in a Week .
3) Health clearance panel requested for TB reports of my spouse, even though he do not have any TB earlier . 
4) Got TB reports cleared and uploaded on march 22nd 2016
5) Waiting for my VISA now? 

So how long do i have to wait :confused2::confused2:


----------



## contactnitin.arora

ravisth7 said:


> For your SOL ANZ 2211, the remaining invites (2015/16) is 575. As per the latest results i.e. for 13th April, 2016, the cut off pts for your occupation is 70. So, for 189, I think you won't get an invitation for this FY. And for 190, though bit unlikely,u might receive it as it is independent of the invitation quota and depends on the State requirement. All the best


Thanks for the quick updates.

To cater remaining 575 invites, will they reduce the minimum requirement of 70 points or there's a possibility that these invites will remain pending.

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## Jasmin FR

I am 86 days of waiting


----------



## ravisth7

sara1234 said:


> Can anyone suggest anyone if anyone has come across my case.
> 
> 1) Got invitation : December 8th 2015
> 2) PCC and all docs upload with in a Week .
> 3) Health clearance panel requested for TB reports of my spouse, even though he do not have any TB earlier .
> 4) Got TB reports cleared and uploaded on march 22nd 2016
> 5) Waiting for my VISA now?
> 
> So how long do i have to wait :confused2::confused2:


It's uncertain to predict the no of days for a grant. In some cases, you might get a grant within a month while in some, you've to wait more than 6 months as the cases in myimmitracker shows. So, you better add your case in myimmitracker.com to get more info on no. of grant days. All the best though


----------



## ravisth7

contactnitin.arora said:


> Thanks for the quick updates.
> 
> To cater remaining 575 invites, will they reduce the minimum requirement of 70 points or there's a possibility that these invites will remain pending.
> 
> Regards,
> Nitin


70 pts is not the minimum requirement. It is based on the applicants and their points in EOI. There might be many more pending applicants to receive and invitation with 65/60 pts. The invites are based on the ranking system. The more points you've in your EOI, the better chance you get for an invitation. And for the same points applicants, it is based on the submission date of EOI. Hope it is clear for you now.


----------



## sara1234

Thank you Ravi for the Quick response , i did checked myimmitracker.com just now , but did not found any case related to mine :-( .


----------



## Phoenix2135

sara1234 said:


> Thank you Ravi for the Quick response , i did checked myimmitracker.com just now , but did not found any case related to mine :-( .


When did you lodge your application ?


----------



## jschopra

sara1234 said:


> Can anyone suggest anyone if anyone has come across my case.
> 
> 1) Got invitation : December 8th 2015
> 2) PCC and all docs upload with in a Week .
> 3) Health clearance panel requested for TB reports of my spouse, even though he do not have any TB earlier .
> 4) Got TB reports cleared and uploaded on march 22nd 2016
> 5) Waiting for my VISA now?
> 
> So how long do i have to wait :confused2::confused2:


I uploaded all the required document the CO asked for on 23rd March. Still waiting.
A friend uploaded on 16th March. He got his grant last Monday.
So its all unpredictable.

Hang in there. It'll come soon.


----------



## varun_gupta11

One of my friend is saying. He has got grant letter with following content.
PR will be applicable for 5 years and you need to be in Australia for 3 years in these 5 years to renew the same.

Anyone else got something like this.

As per my understanding, PR is granted for indefinite time. International travel is applicable for first 5 years. In order to come back to australia after 5 years we need to get resident return visa for which requirement is to be in Australia for 730 days.


----------



## albena.d84

varun_gupta11 said:


> One of my friend is saying. He has got grant letter with following content.
> PR will be applicable for 5 years and you need to be in Australia for 3 years in these 5 years to renew the same.
> 
> Anyone else got something like this.
> 
> As per my understanding, PR is granted for indefinite time. International travel is applicable for first 5 years. In order to come back to australia after 5 years we need to get resident return visa for which requirement is to be in Australia for 730 days.


every visa 189 has the same content.
This visa allows you to stay and travel in and out the country, but after the fourth year you can lodge docs for citizenship or renew this visa - there are certain requirements to do one of them 

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfar

I have a question if anybody can help
Case Officer asked me for both AFP and overseas Police clearance certificate along with other docs. I am wondering, whether I have to mail the hard-copy of the both PCC to them or emailing them is okay?
Thanks


----------



## albena.d84

@Alfar you just attach documents in your immi account


Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfar

Thanks my friend. 
I had faced another problem while uploading pdf docs in ImmiAccount previously. PDF docs did not upload and it shows file type can't be uploaded.
Anybody faced the same problem?





albena.d84 said:


> @Alfar you just attach documents in your immi account
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## PriyaIndia

Do, how you sent the previous documents. what type of question is this?



Alfar said:


> I have a question if anybody can help
> Case Officer asked me for both AFP and overseas Police clearance certificate along with other docs. I am wondering, whether I have to mail the hard-copy of the both PCC to them or emailing them is okay?
> Thanks


----------



## albena.d84

Alfar said:


> Thanks my friend.
> I had faced another problem while uploading pdf docs in ImmiAccount previously. PDF docs did not upload and it shows file type can't be uploaded.
> Anybody faced the same problem?


too big file?
there are file requirements, find it in your immi account and read it  

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## theskyisalive

95 days now...will soon hit a century!


----------



## PriyaIndia

If more than 10Mb, use some PDF splitter and upload as multiple attachement with proper file names and descriptions



albena.d84 said:


> too big file?
> there are file requirements, find it in your immi account and read it
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

PriyaIndia said:


> If more than 10Mb, use some PDF splitter and upload as multiple attachement with proper file names and descriptions


Easy to compress pdf file using online website and then uploading them.


----------



## Alfar

PriyaIndia said:


> Do, how you sent the previous documents. what type of question is this?


Previously I uploaded all documents in my ImmiAcount. 
I lived in Australia for nearly four years and that is why the Case Officer asked me for the Australian Federal Police check certificate. In the document checklist, she mentioned that '_Original AFP clearance must be provided to the department_'. That is why I was wondering whether I have to post the AFP PCC to them.
Thanks.


----------



## Alfar

albena.d84 said:


> too big file?
> there are file requirements, find it in your immi account and read it
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate.


----------



## Raiyan

Hi Experts

1. What is the next status of the visa lodge application after "Application Received"?
2. When the status will be changed (CO will pick my application), will the system alert me by sending me an email?

BR//Raiyan


----------



## Vardhan16

theskyisalive said:


> 95 days now...will soon hit a century!


Hi Mate,

Are you sure that it is with GSM Adelaide. I heard that Adelaide team process applications much faster than brisbane. God knows what they are doing at the backend. I think they are delaying only 2613* category as there might be less job requirements now.

Wish you good luck and hope you get your visa soon !!!1


----------



## sumM

Please try Google Chrome.



Alfar said:


> Thanks my friend.
> I had faced another problem while uploading pdf docs in ImmiAccount previously. PDF docs did not upload and it shows file type can't be uploaded.
> Anybody faced the same problem?


----------



## albena.d84

chzaib said:


> Yes, below is the link that explains Status in immi account
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf


@Raiyan look this  

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

Raiyan said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> 1. What is the next status of the visa lodge application after "Application Received"?
> 2. When the status will be changed (CO will pick my application), will the system alert me by sending me an email?
> 
> BR//Raiyan


1. Being processed or information requested or direct grant.
2. Yes.


----------



## aussieby2016

All da best every1.....hope the next 4 days brings loads of grants to most of us waiting.....


----------



## ravikiran7070

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Are you sure that it is with GSM Adelaide. I heard that Adelaide team process applications much faster than brisbane. God knows what they are doing at the backend. I think they are delaying only 2613* category as there might be less job requirements now.
> 
> Wish you good luck and hope you get your visa soon !!!1


Not really.. 2613 ppl are still getting grants.. Infact max is in thr 2613 category..


----------



## theskyisalive

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Are you sure that it is with GSM Adelaide. I heard that Adelaide team process applications much faster than brisbane. God knows what they are doing at the backend. I think they are delaying only 2613* category as there might be less job requirements now.
> 
> Wish you good luck and hope you get your visa soon !!!1


Thanks for your wishes!

The 1st co contact was from GSM Adelaid, so I'd assume its still there! There isn't much one can do either if they have transferred my fate to Brisbane. To be frank, after these many days I don't even care where the grant comes from as long as it comes. 

Its hard to imagine what others who have been waiting for 140-150+ days are going thru!

(* on a difft note, the week started with rains after a long dry spell in Bangalore, might be a good sign for people searching for hope!)


----------



## tanujkundra

Electronics ENGINEER 233411 (65 Points)
DOE FOR 189 EOI : 04/12/2015
189 Invite : 17/12/2015
Visa Lodge : 18/01/2016
Medicals : 04/02/2016 
Uploaded all recommended documents including Med. PCC

No communication from DIBP.
Status in immiaccount "Application Received" and "last updated" on 18-jan-2016.
It's been more than 97 days since Visa Fee paid an application lodged.

What should I do???


----------



## tanujkundra

ELECTRONICS ENGINEER 233411 (65 Points)
DOE FOR 189 EOI : 04/12/2015
INDIA PCC : 16/01/2026
189 Invite : 17/12/2015
Visa Lodge : 18/01/2016
Medicals : 04/02/2016 

Uploaded all the recommended documents including PCC, Med. for Main applicant and Spouse.

No communication from DIBP.
immiaccount status is "Application Received" since 18-Jan-2016.
No CO contact....no additional info or document demanded.
It's been more than 97 days since Visa fee paid and application lodged.

What should I do???
Pls HELP


----------



## PriyaIndia

Yes agree with you. It is a bad choice applied for the AUS visa, especially not having a great money value, salary is very low compared to UK and US. Moreover, too much delay and no respect for the professionals from the DIBP and Australians. If there is an option to withdraw with refund would have done that now.

Too much racism, not a great quality of life, very very expensive in Sydney for the salary what we will get!!!!



theskyisalive said:


> Thanks for your wishes!
> 
> The 1st co contact was from GSM Adelaid, so I'd assume its still there! There isn't much one can do either if they have transferred my fate to Brisbane. To be frank, after these many days I don't even care where the grant comes from as long as it comes.
> 
> Its hard to imagine what others who have been waiting for 140-150+ days are going thru!
> 
> (* on a difft note, the week started with rains after a long dry spell in Bangalore, might be a good sign for people searching for hope!)


----------



## tanujkundra

Phoenix2135 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did not even receive " Assessment Commence " e-mail !


I lodged Visa application on 18-Jan and till date no "Assessment Commenced" e-mail from DIBP.


----------



## Vakymy

theskyisalive said:


> 95 days now...will soon hit a century!


Praying and crossing my fingers for you to receive the Golden email on this week


----------



## tanujkundra

Vakymy said:


> Praying and crossing my fingers for you to receive the Golden email on this week



Hi!

How do you know about "Employment Verification"???


----------



## Mithung

PriyaIndia said:


> Too much racism, not a great quality of life, very very expensive in Sydney for the salary what we will get!!!!


To add to your list. The grapes are sour too.


----------



## theskyisalive

PriyaIndia said:


> Yes agree with you. It is a bad choice applied for the AUS visa, especially not having a great money value, salary is very low compared to UK and US. Moreover, too much delay and no respect for the professionals from the DIBP and Australians. If there is an option to withdraw with refund would have done that now.
> 
> Too much racism, not a great quality of life, very very expensive in Sydney for the salary what we will get!!!!


Well its not that bad a choice after all, we were all aware of the salary part...the reason for choosing Australia is the way of life it offers! Dubai would have been much better in terms of salary but then it would be a different lifestyle- maybe not what we were looking for

The delay is indeed frustrating, but let's hope it gets over soon!


----------



## andreyx108b

PriyaIndia said:


> Yes agree with you. It is a bad choice applied for the AUS visa, especially not having a great money value, salary is very low compared to UK and US. Moreover, too much delay and no respect for the professionals from the DIBP and Australians. If there is an option to withdraw with refund would have done that now. Too much racism, not a great quality of life, very very expensive in Sydney for the salary what we will get!!!!


Compared with the UK ver low salary? Not sure about that. 

P.s. Have lived in the UK for 13 years, US for 2 years.


----------



## andreyx108b

Mithung said:


> To add to your list. The grapes are sour too.


Ahhaa good one)))


----------



## jairichi

PriyaIndia said:


> Yes agree with you. It is a bad choice applied for the AUS visa, especially not having a great money value, salary is very low compared to UK and US. Moreover, too much delay and no respect for the professionals from the DIBP and Australians. If there is an option to withdraw with refund would have done that now.
> 
> Too much racism, not a great quality of life, very very expensive in Sydney for the salary what we will get!!!!


Interesting comment. Have you ever thought of applying for a GC for US? Any idea about the approximate wait time to get a GC for an applicant born in India in EB2 and EB3 category? For US GC process one needs to hire an attorney which is not the case for Australia PR. Also, with regard to UK any idea how easy it is to file an ILR (Indefinite Leave to Remain) with ever changing immigration rules? And, about pay and living expenses have you ever worked and lived in US or UK with a family to compare it with Australia? 

Australia is one of the few countries that allows an individual to apply for a PR through skilled immigration stream by being outside a country with a fairly quick process.


----------



## zeeshan355

keep juggling ur balls priya.. thats what u can do :juggle::juggle::juggle:

things look much brighter from far, welcome to the real world....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:





Mithung said:


> To add to your list. The grapes are sour too.


----------



## Ashish_2574

PriyaIndia said:


> Yes agree with you. It is a bad choice applied for the AUS visa, especially not having a great money value, salary is very low compared to UK and US. Moreover, too much delay and no respect for the professionals from the DIBP and Australians. If there is an option to withdraw with refund would have done that now.
> 
> Too much racism, not a great quality of life, very very expensive in Sydney for the salary what we will get!!!!


Hey don't loose hope and be optimistic. I hope you get grant this week!


----------



## sol79

PriyaIndia said:


> Yes agree with you. It is a bad choice applied for the AUS visa, especially not having a great money value, salary is very low compared to UK and US. Moreover, too much delay and no respect for the professionals from the DIBP and Australians. If there is an option to withdraw with refund would have done that now.
> 
> Too much racism, not a great quality of life, very very expensive in Sydney for the salary what we will get!!!!


Posting derogatory messages about Australia or DIBP is rather sad. 

They didn't force us to apply, right? Neither did they stop us from exploring other options. It was our choice, so we need to abide by their systems (which are way better than most other visa processes I've been through).

I know the wait can be frustrating. A lot of people have been waiting for even longer. We have the points and the necessary evidence, so we'll get there eventually. Oz isn't going anywhere. So relax. Use the time to research job opportunities, accommodation, interesting places to visit, etc. Relax


----------



## Prash2533

*Pcc*

Do we need to get PCC for 5 year old and 3 months old children or is it only for 18 +?


----------



## jairichi

Prash2533 said:


> Do we need to get PCC for 5 year old and 3 months old children or is it only for 18 +?


Not required.


----------



## Jezza.S

Alfar said:


> Thanks my friend.
> 
> I had faced another problem while uploading pdf docs in ImmiAccount previously. PDF docs did not upload and it shows file type can't be uploaded.
> 
> Anybody faced the same problem?




I did when I used Firefox

Switching to safari and google chrome did the trick for me.


----------



## Jezza.S

Prash2533 said:


> Do we need to get PCC for 5 year old and 3 months old children or is it only for 18 +?




No and it's required to get PCC from places where one has lived in for more than 12 months since turning 16.


----------



## bhuiyena

any good new today after the long weekend?


----------



## wasim.yousaf

*Any grant???*

Hi mates,


Any grant after long weekend????


----------



## theskyisalive

...slow start to the week, wonder if today is off as well!


----------



## sol79

Hoping all our COs are well rested and in great spirits after a nice long weekend. Would definitely help our case


----------



## menal

In a very tragic event of you actually getting the grant, would you be kind enough to pass it along to me? I know it may be incomprehensible to you, but I would be very happy with it.


PriyaIndia said:


> Yes agree with you. It is a bad choice applied for the AUS visa, especially not having a great money value, salary is very low compared to UK and US. Moreover, too much delay and no respect for the professionals from the DIBP and Australians. If there is an option to withdraw with refund would have done that now.
> 
> Too much racism, not a great quality of life, very very expensive in Sydney for the salary what we will get!!!!


----------



## sol79

One person posted a grant in the 189/190 Adelaide thread.


----------



## jschopra

PriyaIndia said:


> Yes agree with you. It is a bad choice applied for the AUS visa, especially not having a great money value, salary is very low compared to UK and US. Moreover, too much delay and no respect for the professionals from the DIBP and Australians. If there is an option to withdraw with refund would have done that now.
> 
> Too much racism, not a great quality of life, very very expensive in Sydney for the salary what we will get!!!!


Please don't feel that everyone is talking against you or anything. But most of the people here believe that Australia is the best place to move to and which gives you best opportunities.

If you find Sydney expensive, then try not to move there. I know sometimes its unavoidable. But not impossible. Life in Australia is better than that in UK when you are a working professional. Less expensive and comfortable.

And there is very little racism as compared to USA. DIBP gets heaps of applications to be processed everyday. And I'm sure it gets overwhelming for them and they do their best. You also sometimes would have missed a project or file when you were laden with work. Same with them.

Hang in there. Your grant will come. And you won't regret it. 

Again, please don't take it personally and no one here wants to make you feel little or bad. All are here to support each other.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## sandeshrego

theskyisalive said:


> Well its not that bad a choice after all, we were all aware of the salary part...the reason for choosing Australia is the way of life it offers! Dubai would have been much better in terms of salary but then it would be a different lifestyle- maybe not what we were looking for
> 
> The delay is indeed frustrating, but let's hope it gets over soon!


Dubai??  Are you sure?? I worked in Dubai for 3 years as Service Engineer. 80% Indians have passport seized, work without salary, including me. But the time you are 50 yrs old, they kick you out. Your kids will have no life in Gulf. Indians, Pakistanis, Sri Lankans, Bangladesh are considered as third class citizen in Gulf. Moreover, women abuses in Dubai go unreported (maids get beaten up by Arabs) . Little Schoolgirls go missing, which does not come in news (highly censored country) . Australia might be racist, but they do not seize your passport, violate labor rights. Besides, Dubai is finished, Saudi is on the brink of collapse and Iran is waiting to invade GCC countries :fingerscrossed:. ( Americans played their oil game and favoring Iran ). 

YOU MADE THE RIGHT CHOICE, THE WAIT MIGHT KILL YOU, BUT IN 5 YEARS TIME, YOU WILL LIVE THE LIFE OF KING. STICK TO YOUR PLAN. STAY POSITIVE.


----------



## RMS_20

*Question for 261111 (BA)*

Hi all, my timeline mentioned below. Questions for group members:

1- How much time will it take after all the below mentioned steps are already done?
2- Some one told me that they will now issue visas in July 2016 for Business Analyst (261111). I m not sure if this is true. 

Can anyone help on these questions??

VISA: 189 - Business Analyst

20/02/2016 Visa lodged
20/02/2016 Docs Uploaded
01/03/2016 CO Adelaide contact for additional documents & medicals
11/03/2016 Additional documents uploaded and medical done
15/04/2016 Got a call from Australian high commission in New Delhi for Employment verification
Grant ??????????/


----------



## Evan82

RMS_20 said:


> Hi all, my timeline mentioned below. Questions for group members:
> 
> 1- How much time will it take after all the below mentioned steps are already done?
> 2- Some one told me that they will now issue visas in July 2016 for Business Analyst (261111). I m not sure if this is true.
> 
> Can anyone help on these questions??
> 
> VISA: 189 - Business Analyst
> 
> 20/02/2016 Visa lodged
> 20/02/2016 Docs Uploaded
> 01/03/2016 CO Adelaide contact for additional documents & medicals
> 11/03/2016 Additional documents uploaded and medical done
> 15/04/2016 Got a call from Australian high commission in New Delhi for Employment verification
> Grant ??????????/


1. matter of weeks (even days), two weeks at most I would say.
2. Unless you received a delay email, you needn't worry about that.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Any Grants till now ?


----------



## andreyx108b

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Any Grants till now ?


At least 1


----------



## theskyisalive

RMS_20 said:


> Hi all, my timeline mentioned below. Questions for group members:
> 
> 1- How much time will it take after all the below mentioned steps are already done?
> 2- Some one told me that they will now issue visas in July 2016 for Business Analyst (261111). I m not sure if this is true.
> 
> Can anyone help on these questions??
> 
> VISA: 189 - Business Analyst
> 
> 20/02/2016 Visa lodged
> 20/02/2016 Docs Uploaded
> 01/03/2016 CO Adelaide contact for additional documents & medicals
> 11/03/2016 Additional documents uploaded and medical done
> 15/04/2016 Got a call from Australian high commission in New Delhi for Employment verification
> Grant ??????????/


hope your grant comes this week, fingers crossed! I'm probably in the next batch, had the verification call from AHC on the 19th


----------



## jschopra

I haven't had any employment verification calls yet. Neither at my previous employer nor the current.

Though I must say that I gave a lot of documents like salary slips, offer letters, appointment letter, confirmation letter, relieving letter, tax return documents.

So its a little difficult for me to judge if they are working on my application or not.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

jschopra said:


> I haven't had any employment verification calls yet. Neither at my previous employer nor the current.
> 
> Though I must say that I gave a lot of documents like salary slips, offer letters, appointment letter, confirmation letter, relieving letter, tax return documents.
> 
> So its a little difficult for me to judge if they are working on my application or not.



Hi jschopra, by looking at your timeline, I hope that your grant's around the corner.
Best of luck.


----------



## Alhad

tanujkundra said:


> ELECTRONICS ENGINEER 233411 (65 Points)
> DOE FOR 189 EOI : 04/12/2015
> INDIA PCC : 16/01/2026
> 189 Invite : 17/12/2015
> Visa Lodge : 18/01/2016
> Medicals : 04/02/2016
> 
> Uploaded all the recommended documents including PCC, Med. for Main applicant and Spouse.
> 
> No communication from DIBP.
> immiaccount status is "Application Received" since 18-Jan-2016.
> No CO contact....no additional info or document demanded.
> It's been more than 97 days since Visa fee paid and application lodged.
> 
> What should I do???
> Pls HELP


Hi Tanuj,

Call them up and press for an update.

Cheers,
A


----------



## tanujkundra

Alhad said:


> Hi Tanuj,
> 
> Call them up and press for an update.
> 
> Cheers,
> A


HI! Alhad

I'm an off-shore applicant (From India).
I called Australian embassy here in India...they don't have info regarding 189 Subclass, moreover the executive said the case is processed in Australia so, they won' be able to provide info.

Also there is one helpline number of DIBP that too can be reached from if you're in Australia itself.
No method of contact for status update.

Really worried and pissed off right now.


----------



## theskyisalive

tanujkundra said:


> HI! Alhad
> 
> I'm an off-shore applicant (From India).
> I called Australian embassy here in India...they don't have info regarding 189 Subclass, moreover the executive said the case is processed in Australia so, they won' be able to provide info.
> 
> Also there is one helpline number of DIBP that too can be reached from if you're in Australia itself.
> No method of contact for status update.
> 
> Really worried and pissed off right now.


Did you try calling DIBP at +61 7 3136 7000 ?


----------



## tanujkundra

theskyisalive said:


> tanujkundra said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI! Alhad
> 
> I'm an off-shore applicant (From India).
> I called Australian embassy here in India...they don't have info regarding 189 Subclass, moreover the executive said the case is processed in Australia so, they won' be able to provide info.
> 
> Also there is one helpline number of DIBP that too can be reached from if you're in Australia itself.
> No method of contact for status update.
> 
> Really worried and pissed off right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try calling DIBP at +61 7 3136 7000 ?
Click to expand...

No mate
I was not aware of this number
Can I call now???


----------



## ravikiran7070

jschopra said:


> I haven't had any employment verification calls yet. Neither at my previous employer nor the current.
> 
> Though I must say that I gave a lot of documents like salary slips, offer letters, appointment letter, confirmation letter, relieving letter, tax return documents.
> 
> So its a little difficult for me to judge if they are working on my application or not.


Same here mate.. was asked only the PCC.. Been 2 months now..Everyday the first thing i do after waking up is check my gmail :confused2:


----------



## aussieby2016

Another dry day.....another hope for the next day to bring our grants to our life ( and obviously to our inboxes)......:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b

aussieby2016 said:


> Another dry day.....another hope for the next day to bring our grants to our life ( and obviously to our inboxes)......:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


There is one grant))


----------



## theskyisalive

tanujkundra said:


> No mate
> I was not aware of this number
> Can I call now???


call in morning when they are fresh and in better mood!


----------



## aussieby2016

andreyx108b said:


> There is one grant))


hopefully there shall be many more from tomorrow onwards...


----------



## sara1234

December 8th


----------



## albena.d84

aussieby2016 said:


> Another dry day.....another hope for the next day to bring our grants to our life ( and obviously to our inboxes)......:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


maybe there are another grants, but not post in this forum 

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

141 days.

Congratulations to all who received a grant and good luck to those waiting.


----------



## ravikiran7070

albena.d84 said:


> maybe there are another grants, but not post in this forum
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


True..one more with ANZSCO code 233311 (electrical engineer) on Myimmitracker got a grant today..so 2 so far..


----------



## badboy0711

Wake up.. wake up.. DIBP.. Send some grants...


----------



## theskyisalive

badboy0711 said:


> Wake up.. wake up.. DIBP.. Send some grants...


Did you get a phone call from Aus Embassy-Delhi for emp. verification?

Seems like quite a few employment verifications happened in last two weeks.


----------



## badboy0711

theskyisalive said:


> Did you get a phone call from Aus Embassy-Delhi for emp. verification?
> 
> Seems like quite a few employment verifications happened in last two weeks.



They did not call me. But my Companies got verification calls and mails . All 3 of them.


----------



## ravikiran7070

theskyisalive said:


> Did you get a phone call from Aus Embassy-Delhi for emp. verification?
> 
> Seems like quite a few employment verifications happened in last two weeks.


Mate how many points did you claim for employment?


----------



## Evan82

badboy0711 said:


> They did not call me. But my Companies got verification calls and mails . All 3 of them.


Queer. Normally they call/email only one, most recent in most cases.
Does it have to do anything with your expatforum username?
:eyebrows:


----------



## sridevimca20022

ravikiran7070 said:


> Same here mate.. was asked only the PCC.. Been 2 months now..Everyday the first thing i do after waking up is check my gmail :confused2:




Same here 59days ....Still waiting .....No CO contact and status shows "Application REceived":fingerscrossed:


----------



## badboy0711

Evan82 said:


> Queer. Normally they call/email only one, most recent in most cases.
> Does it have to do anything with your expatforum username?
> :eyebrows:


DIBP people might be here. Silently watching...


----------



## Rishistrider

62 days since lodgement.. Status assessment in progress.. How much time now?.. Frustrating, checking mails everyday..DIBP has tested our patience enough.. Hopefully, tomorrow onwards, they'll start granting visas left, right and centre..


----------



## kanz12

Thank you .


----------



## theskyisalive

ravikiran7070 said:


> Mate how many points did you claim for employment?


10 points


----------



## sridevimca20022

theskyisalive said:


> 10 points


so is your exp level is less than 8 years


----------



## yogeshs

Got my VISA (189) Grant today, 

Today i got 189 VISA grant for myself, Wife and Kid

Here is my timeline 

Ist Invitation : 04 Sept 2015 ( Lapsed because of my travel, i could not prepare my kid passport)
2nd Invitation : 23 Nov 2015
VISA Application lodge: 31 Dec 2015
CO Allocated ( requested for PCC) : 20 Jan 2016
Docs uploaded : 22 Jan 2016
Emp Verification : 08 March 2016
Visa Grant : 26 April 2016 
Enter by : 16 Jan 2017


----------



## kanz12

virubaps1 said:


> hello,
> 
> you can create your own immi account, then after do import application tab and put all details like trn number, dob, passport number and nationality.
> 
> The same application will be displayed in your account. It will not impact anything. All communication will go to your agent but u can check status and document upload list as well as you can download grant letter. I did it just last week .
> Thanks.


 thanks


----------



## kanz12

*Where is my grant?*

Guys based on my timeline any guesses wats happening. Also I've applied through an agent. so once a day I check the IMMI account. still says "Assesment in Progress"


----------



## 1400ashi

yogeshs said:


> Got my VISA (189) Grant today,
> 
> Today i got 189 VISA grant for myself, Wife and Kid
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> Ist Invitation : 04 Sept 2015 ( Lapsed because of my travel, i could not prepare my kid passport)
> 2nd Invitation : 23 Nov 2015
> VISA Application lodge: 31 Dec 2015
> CO Allocated ( requested for PCC) : 20 Jan 2016
> Docs uploaded : 22 Jan 2016
> Emp Verification : 08 March 2016
> Visa Grant : 26 April 2016
> Enter by : 16 Jan 2017


congrats

my timelines are pretty close to yours, I also hope that I receive the grant this week


----------



## ravisth7

Hello friends....

I am so pleased n excited to announce that me and my wife have received a "GOLDEN" mail today. Got three mails. 2 as auto-letter-generator and 1 from skillselect. The first line from skillselect was 'Your EOI has been ceased." I was too worried and quickly read other 2 mails and found the attachment with a Grant Letter. Seriously, couldn't believe it at first. Then I confirmed from Immi account. The status has been changed to "Finalized" and "Granted". My eyes got wet for an instance. Really, I just can't express my happiness at the moment.

Last but not the least, I'd like to thank all of the members of this thread & forum who have been helping each individuals especially Andy, Vikas, Evan, Kamalendra (from myimmitracker), Keeda n others (can't remember the names). Thanks a lot guys. My grant from DIBP (GSM Adelaide) was lot quicker than I expected (13 days only). Follow my timelines for details.

Wish you guys all the best


----------



## ravisth7

text deleted (same as above comment)


----------



## theskyisalive

ravisth7 said:


> Hello friends....
> 
> I am so pleased n excited to announce that me and my wife have received a "GOLDEN" mail today. Got three mails. 2 as auto-letter-generator and 1 from skillselect. The first line from skillselect was 'Your EOI has been ceased." I was too worried and quickly read other 2 mails and found the attachment with a Grant Letter. Seriously, couldn't believe it at first. Then I confirmed from Immi account. The status has been changed to "Finalized" and "Granted". My eyes got wet for an instance. Really, I just can't express my happiness at the moment.
> 
> Last but not the least, I'd like to thank all of the members of this thread & forum who have been helping each individuals especially Andy, Vikas, Evan, Kamalendra (from myimmitracker), Keeda n others (can't remember the names). Thanks a lot guys. My grant from DIBP (GSM Adelaide) was lot quicker than I expected (13 days only). Follow my timelines for details.
> 
> Wish you guys all the best


Congrats!!!


----------



## theskyisalive

sridevimca20022 said:


> so is your exp level is less than 8 years


4 years were deducted from my experience!


----------



## naveenarja

ravisth7 said:


> Hello friends....
> 
> I am so pleased n excited to announce that me and my wife have received a "GOLDEN" mail today. Got three mails. 2 as auto-letter-generator and 1 from skillselect. The first line from skillselect was 'Your EOI has been ceased." I was too worried and quickly read other 2 mails and found the attachment with a Grant Letter. Seriously, couldn't believe it at first. Then I confirmed from Immi account. The status has been changed to "Finalized" and "Granted". My eyes got wet for an instance. Really, I just can't express my happiness at the moment.
> 
> Last but not the least, I'd like to thank all of the members of this thread & forum who have been helping each individuals especially Andy, Vikas, Evan, Kamalendra (from myimmitracker), Keeda n others (can't remember the names). Thanks a lot guys. My grant from DIBP (GSM Adelaide) was lot quicker than I expected (13 days only). Follow my timelines for details.
> 
> Wish you guys all the best




Many congratulations and wish you all the very best for your future.


Would you mind sharing your timelines here as well (as we are not able to see the signature in mobile app)

Thank you


----------



## gaus

yogeshs said:


> Got my VISA (189) Grant today,
> 
> Today i got 189 VISA grant for myself, Wife and Kid
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> Ist Invitation : 04 Sept 2015 ( Lapsed because of my travel, i could not prepare my kid passport)
> 2nd Invitation : 23 Nov 2015
> VISA Application lodge: 31 Dec 2015
> CO Allocated ( requested for PCC) : 20 Jan 2016
> Docs uploaded : 22 Jan 2016
> Emp Verification : 08 March 2016
> Visa Grant : 26 April 2016
> Enter by : 16 Jan 2017


Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## gaus

ravisth7 said:


> Hello friends....
> 
> I am so pleased n excited to announce that me and my wife have received a "GOLDEN" mail today. Got three mails. 2 as auto-letter-generator and 1 from skillselect. The first line from skillselect was 'Your EOI has been ceased." I was too worried and quickly read other 2 mails and found the attachment with a Grant Letter. Seriously, couldn't believe it at first. Then I confirmed from Immi account. The status has been changed to "Finalized" and "Granted". My eyes got wet for an instance. Really, I just can't express my happiness at the moment.
> 
> Last but not the least, I'd like to thank all of the members of this thread & forum who have been helping each individuals especially Andy, Vikas, Evan, Kamalendra (from myimmitracker), Keeda n others (can't remember the names). Thanks a lot guys. My grant from DIBP (GSM Adelaide) was lot quicker than I expected (13 days only). Follow my timelines for details.
> 
> Wish you guys all the best


Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## PriyaIndia

Your CO is from Brisbane or Adelaide?



sol79 said:


> Posting derogatory messages about Australia or DIBP is rather sad.
> 
> They didn't force us to apply, right? Neither did they stop us from exploring other options. It was our choice, so we need to abide by their systems (which are way better than most other visa processes I've been through).
> 
> I know the wait can be frustrating. A lot of people have been waiting for even longer. We have the points and the necessary evidence, so we'll get there eventually. Oz isn't going anywhere. So relax. Use the time to research job opportunities, accommodation, interesting places to visit, etc. Relax


----------



## theskyisalive

yogeshs said:


> Got my VISA (189) Grant today,
> 
> Today i got 189 VISA grant for myself, Wife and Kid
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> Ist Invitation : 04 Sept 2015 ( Lapsed because of my travel, i could not prepare my kid passport)
> 2nd Invitation : 23 Nov 2015
> VISA Application lodge: 31 Dec 2015
> CO Allocated ( requested for PCC) : 20 Jan 2016
> Docs uploaded : 22 Jan 2016
> Emp Verification : 08 March 2016
> Visa Grant : 26 April 2016
> Enter by : 16 Jan 2017


congrats!!!


----------



## ravisth7

naveenarja said:


> Many congratulations and wish you all the very best for your future.
> 
> 
> Would you mind sharing your timelines here as well (as we are not able to see the signature in mobile app)
> 
> Thank you


Thanks Naveen...

My timeline:
Skilled Independent Visa-SS 189 | Industrial Engineer - 233511 | PTE: L-70, R-68, W-73, S-78 (Proficient)| EA CDR with Fast Track - Outcome Positive: 5/Feb/2016 | Relevant Skill Assessment Positive (5+ years): 23/Mar/2016 | EOI Submitted: 65 points (23/Mar/2016) | Invitation: 13-Apr-2016 Visa Lodge: 13-Apr-2016
Docs uploaded: 14-Apr-2016
CO Contact: Direct Grant
Grant: 26/Apr/2016 :second:
IED: 18/Apr/2017 lane:


----------



## Jasmin FR

congratulations!!!


----------



## theskyisalive

Its not a slow day after all, quite a few grants this afternoon!


----------



## jschopra

ravisth7 said:


> hello friends....
> 
> I am so pleased n excited to announce that me and my wife have received a "golden" mail today. Got three mails. 2 as auto-letter-generator and 1 from skillselect. The first line from skillselect was 'your eoi has been ceased." i was too worried and quickly read other 2 mails and found the attachment with a grant letter. Seriously, couldn't believe it at first. Then i confirmed from immi account. The status has been changed to "finalized" and "granted". My eyes got wet for an instance. Really, i just can't express my happiness at the moment.
> 
> Last but not the least, i'd like to thank all of the members of this thread & forum who have been helping each individuals especially andy, vikas, evan, kamalendra (from myimmitracker), keeda n others (can't remember the names). Thanks a lot guys. My grant from dibp (gsm adelaide) was lot quicker than i expected (13 days only). Follow my timelines for details.
> 
> Wish you guys all the best


congratulations to you


----------



## vikaschandra

ravisth7 said:


> Hello friends....
> 
> I am so pleased n excited to announce that me and my wife have received a "GOLDEN" mail today. Got three mails. 2 as auto-letter-generator and 1 from skillselect. The first line from skillselect was 'Your EOI has been ceased." I was too worried and quickly read other 2 mails and found the attachment with a Grant Letter. Seriously, couldn't believe it at first. Then I confirmed from Immi account. The status has been changed to "Finalized" and "Granted". My eyes got wet for an instance. Really, I just can't express my happiness at the moment.
> 
> Last but not the least, I'd like to thank all of the members of this thread & forum who have been helping each individuals especially Andy, Vikas, Evan, Kamalendra (from myimmitracker), Keeda n others (can't remember the names). Thanks a lot guys. My grant from DIBP (GSM Adelaide) was lot quicker than I expected (13 days only). Follow my timelines for details.
> 
> Wish you guys all the best


Hey Ravi this is great news... very very happy for you. Congratulations to you and your family. Best wishes for your future endeavors.


----------



## Rishistrider

Congratulations guys for your grants.. Hopefully we get ours very soon too..


----------



## jschopra

yogeshs said:


> Got my VISA (189) Grant today,
> 
> Today i got 189 VISA grant for myself, Wife and Kid
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> Ist Invitation : 04 Sept 2015 ( Lapsed because of my travel, i could not prepare my kid passport)
> 2nd Invitation : 23 Nov 2015
> VISA Application lodge: 31 Dec 2015
> CO Allocated ( requested for PCC) : 20 Jan 2016
> Docs uploaded : 22 Jan 2016
> Emp Verification : 08 March 2016
> Visa Grant : 26 April 2016
> Enter by : 16 Jan 2017


Congratulations to you


----------



## andreyx108b

yogeshs said:


> Got my VISA (189) Grant today, Today i got 189 VISA grant for myself, Wife and Kid Here is my timeline Ist Invitation : 04 Sept 2015 ( Lapsed because of my travel, i could not prepare my kid passport) 2nd Invitation : 23 Nov 2015 VISA Application lodge: 31 Dec 2015 CO Allocated ( requested for PCC) : 20 Jan 2016 Docs uploaded : 22 Jan 2016 Emp Verification : 08 March 2016 Visa Grant : 26 April 2016 Enter by : 16 Jan 2017


Congrats!!!


----------



## andreyx108b

ravisth7 said:


> Hello friends.... I am so pleased n excited to announce that me and my wife have received a "GOLDEN" mail today. Got three mails. 2 as auto-letter-generator and 1 from skillselect. The first line from skillselect was 'Your EOI has been ceased." I was too worried and quickly read other 2 mails and found the attachment with a Grant Letter. Seriously, couldn't believe it at first. Then I confirmed from Immi account. The status has been changed to "Finalized" and "Granted". My eyes got wet for an instance. Really, I just can't express my happiness at the moment. Last but not the least, I'd like to thank all of the members of this thread & forum who have been helping each individuals especially Andy, Vikas, Evan, Kamalendra (from myimmitracker), Keeda n others (can't remember the names). Thanks a lot guys. My grant from DIBP (GSM Adelaide) was lot quicker than I expected (13 days only). Follow my timelines for details. Wish you guys all the best


Congrats Ravi!!


----------



## naushadqamar

*Congrats *



ravisth7 said:


> Hello friends....
> 
> I am so pleased n excited to announce that me and my wife have received a "GOLDEN" mail today. Got three mails. 2 as auto-letter-generator and 1 from skillselect. The first line from skillselect was 'Your EOI has been ceased." I was too worried and quickly read other 2 mails and found the attachment with a Grant Letter. Seriously, couldn't believe it at first. Then I confirmed from Immi account. The status has been changed to "Finalized" and "Granted". My eyes got wet for an instance. Really, I just can't express my happiness at the moment.
> 
> Last but not the least, I'd like to thank all of the members of this thread & forum who have been helping each individuals especially Andy, Vikas, Evan, Kamalendra (from myimmitracker), Keeda n others (can't remember the names). Thanks a lot guys. My grant from DIBP (GSM Adelaide) was lot quicker than I expected (13 days only). Follow my timelines for details.
> 
> Wish you guys all the best


Many Congrats 

Can you please share list of documents you uploaded .It will be very helpful for upcoming applicants to get direct grant.


----------



## Evan82

ravisth7 said:


> Hello friends....
> 
> I am so pleased n excited to announce that me and my wife have received a "GOLDEN" mail today. Got three mails. 2 as auto-letter-generator and 1 from skillselect. The first line from skillselect was 'Your EOI has been ceased." I was too worried and quickly read other 2 mails and found the attachment with a Grant Letter. Seriously, couldn't believe it at first. Then I confirmed from Immi account. The status has been changed to "Finalized" and "Granted". My eyes got wet for an instance. Really, I just can't express my happiness at the moment.
> 
> Last but not the least, I'd like to thank all of the members of this thread & forum who have been helping each individuals especially Andy, Vikas, Evan, Kamalendra (from myimmitracker), Keeda n others (can't remember the names). Thanks a lot guys. My grant from DIBP (GSM Adelaide) was lot quicker than I expected (13 days only). Follow my timelines for details.
> 
> Wish you guys all the best


Heartiest congrats bro...You deserve a quick grant for the way you operated... clean and cool... Many wishes for the upcoming journey and hope they will be fulfilled.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Congrats Ravi


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

yogeshs said:


> Got my VISA (189) Grant today,
> 
> Today i got 189 VISA grant for myself, Wife and Kid
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> Ist Invitation : 04 Sept 2015 ( Lapsed because of my travel, i could not prepare my kid passport)
> 2nd Invitation : 23 Nov 2015
> VISA Application lodge: 31 Dec 2015
> CO Allocated ( requested for PCC) : 20 Jan 2016
> Docs uploaded : 22 Jan 2016
> Emp Verification : 08 March 2016
> Visa Grant : 26 April 2016
> Enter by : 16 Jan 2017


Congrats Yogesh


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Total 5 grants today as of I know

2 from immi tracker
2 from our Forum
1 reported by Audrey.
Not a bad day.


----------



## PriyaIndia

Looking at the count per day, it looks might take very long time for the visa. Around 30000 invitations send every year and at least 100 applicants should get grant every day.





Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Total 5 grants today as of I know
> 
> 2 from immi tracker
> 2 from our Forum
> 1 reported by Audrey.
> Not a bad day.


----------



## ravisth7

vikaschandra said:


> Hey Ravi this is great news... very very happy for you. Congratulations to you and your family. Best wishes for your future endeavors.


Hey Vikas..

Thanks bro. Your guidance counted.


----------



## ravikiran7070

PriyaIndia said:


> Looking at the count per day, it looks might take very long time for the visa. Around 30000 invitations send every year and at least 100 applicants should get grant every day.


Lol not really.. We have only a handful of people on this forum who are active and who come out with their grant info. A lot of people use this forum as a base to just gather info. So we actually dont know the number of people who get a grant on a particular day. In the immitracker there are only 1900 cases for 189. So u see that is not even 10% or ur 30000 😊 . Also not all people on the forum have their entry on the immitracker and vice versa. So we do not know the actual intensity at which DIBP issues grants..


----------



## Raiyan

ravisth7 said:


> Hello friends....
> 
> I am so pleased n excited to announce that me and my wife have received a "GOLDEN" mail today. Got three mails. 2 as auto-letter-generator and 1 from skillselect. The first line from skillselect was 'Your EOI has been ceased." I was too worried and quickly read other 2 mails and found the attachment with a Grant Letter. Seriously, couldn't believe it at first. Then I confirmed from Immi account. The status has been changed to "Finalized" and "Granted". My eyes got wet for an instance. Really, I just can't express my happiness at the moment.
> 
> Last but not the least, I'd like to thank all of the members of this thread & forum who have been helping each individuals especially Andy, Vikas, Evan, Kamalendra (from myimmitracker), Keeda n others (can't remember the names). Thanks a lot guys. My grant from DIBP (GSM Adelaide) was lot quicker than I expected (13 days only). Follow my timelines for details.
> 
> Wish you guys all the best


Congrats and all the very best!


----------



## ravisth7

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats Ravi!!


Thanks Andy,

Thanks again for your instant guidance during my application.


----------



## kumar.ram2736

Hi Guys,

I have read few applicants on this thread mentioning about 'Verification Call' in their signature.
What is it? Is it for overseas applicants, local ? 
Is every one expected to get a verification call before the Visa Grant.


----------



## PriyaIndia

you are rite, but atleast 2 or 3 should get grant every day in this group. but, tht is not happening.



ravikiran7070 said:


> Lol not really.. We have only a handful of people on this forum who are active and who come out with their grant info. A lot of people use this forum as a base to just gather info. So we actually dont know the number of people who get a grant on a particular day. In the immitracker there are only 1900 cases for 189. So u see that is not even 10% or ur 30000 😊 . Also not all people on the forum have their entry on the immitracker and vice versa. So we do not know the actual intensity at which DIBP issues grants..


----------



## ravisth7

Evan82 said:


> Heartiest congrats bro...You deserve a quick grant for the way you operated... clean and cool... Many wishes for the upcoming journey and hope they will be fulfilled.


Thanks Evan..

You too played an important part on my success.


----------



## ravisth7

kumar.ram2736 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have read few applicants on this thread mentioning about 'Verification Call' in their signature.
> What is it? Is it for overseas applicants, local ?
> Is every one expected to get a verification call before the Visa Grant.


Verification Call refers to the call that your CO makes with your employer to confirm whether your employment statements are true. This happens only if you've claimed pts for your employment. It might not happen as well in some cases like mine.


----------



## Jezza.S

ravisth7 said:


> Hello friends....
> 
> I am so pleased n excited to announce that me and my wife have received a "GOLDEN" mail today. Got three mails. 2 as auto-letter-generator and 1 from skillselect. The first line from skillselect was 'Your EOI has been ceased." I was too worried and quickly read other 2 mails and found the attachment with a Grant Letter. Seriously, couldn't believe it at first. Then I confirmed from Immi account. The status has been changed to "Finalized" and "Granted". My eyes got wet for an instance. Really, I just can't express my happiness at the moment.
> 
> Last but not the least, I'd like to thank all of the members of this thread & forum who have been helping each individuals especially Andy, Vikas, Evan, Kamalendra (from myimmitracker), Keeda n others (can't remember the names). Thanks a lot guys. My grant from DIBP (GSM Adelaide) was lot quicker than I expected (13 days only). Follow my timelines for details.
> 
> Wish you guys all the best


 congrats! i wish my case was sent to GSM adelaide for assessment (ironically i just moved away from adelaide after living there for 7 years). i actually submitted my application 1 day after you.  looks like you are the first one to get grant in the mid April group. Good luck with everything!


----------



## zeeshan355

sandeshrego said:


> Dubai??  Are you sure?? I worked in Dubai for 3 years as Service Engineer. 80% Indians have passport seized, work without salary, including me. But the time you are 50 yrs old, they kick you out. Your kids will have no life in Gulf. Indians, Pakistanis, Sri Lankans, Bangladesh are considered as third class citizen in Gulf. Moreover, women abuses in Dubai go unreported (maids get beaten up by Arabs) . Little Schoolgirls go missing, which does not come in news (highly censored country) . Australia might be racist, but they do not seize your passport, violate labor rights. Besides, Dubai is finished, Saudi is on the brink of collapse and Iran is waiting to invade GCC countries :fingerscrossed:. ( Americans played their oil game and favoring Iran ).
> 
> YOU MADE THE RIGHT CHOICE, THE WAIT MIGHT KILL YOU, BUT IN 5 YEARS TIME, YOU WILL LIVE THE LIFE OF KING. STICK TO YOUR PLAN. STAY POSITIVE.


I M SURPRISED BY THIS MESSAGE, i donno which stoneage u worked in dubai, and may be u had visited there on labour visa 

it is the second remittence to india after USA, make ur knowledge more better and y i m saying u this is coz i m working here for the past 8 years and my PP is wih me, and i m not treated differently.

Stop giving wrong info. again the grapes seem to be sour... 
u may be frustrated but make sure u have right info before u pass on...

:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## joshuapaul

thanks for the healty discussion guyz.


Dofollow Backlinks | Seo Service | Website Ranking


----------



## namqas

ravisth7 said:


> Hello friends....
> 
> I am so pleased n excited to announce that me and my wife have received a "GOLDEN" mail today. Got three mails. 2 as auto-letter-generator and 1 from skillselect. The first line from skillselect was 'Your EOI has been ceased." I was too worried and quickly read other 2 mails and found the attachment with a Grant Letter. Seriously, couldn't believe it at first. Then I confirmed from Immi account. The status has been changed to "Finalized" and "Granted". My eyes got wet for an instance. Really, I just can't express my happiness at the moment.
> 
> Last but not the least, I'd like to thank all of the members of this thread & forum who have been helping each individuals especially Andy, Vikas, Evan, Kamalendra (from myimmitracker), Keeda n others (can't remember the names). Thanks a lot guys. My grant from DIBP (GSM Adelaide) was lot quicker than I expected (13 days only). Follow my timelines for details.
> 
> Wish you guys all the best


Congrats !! Wish you all the best !


----------



## 1400ashi

ravisth7 said:


> Thanks Andy,
> 
> Thanks again for your instant guidance during my application.


congrats ..that was real quick


----------



## Tarun1410

zeeshan355 said:


> I M SURPRISED BY THIS MESSAGE, i donno which stoneage u worked in dubai, and may be u had visited there on labour visa
> 
> it is the second remittence to india after USA, make ur knowledge more better and y i m saying u this is coz i m working here for the past 8 years and my PP is wih me, and i m not treated differently.
> 
> Stop giving wrong info. again the grapes seem to be sour...
> u may be frustrated but make sure u have right info before u pass on...
> 
> :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


Lol!! You brought a smile on my face with this post...mention of Dubai brings up a lot of memories..

Zeeshan355, you are right on most accounts accept for a few (my own experiences)

1. Yes, difficult to stay post 50. visa options are limited (there are workarounds too )
2. People from subcontinent are not valued too much (exceptions again but would term these exceptions with the amount of money you have.. Indian with good money==Good Respect, no money == Sorry) There is subtle discrimination in salary for the same job. e.g 
Indian = 10 Dhs - working 10 hours
UK/US = 40 Dhs - working 5 hours
Emirati = 50 Dhs - Working 2 hours with prayer times  

I was there like 5-6 years back , so things might have changed .

Anyways.. our presence in the OZ forum proves Dubai/Gulf is no more a preferred destination for us 

BTW..I miss Shawarmas from the Outlet mall and Biryani from the Ravi Restaurant


----------



## sol79

Congrats dude! 
I'm here on a 457, awaiting my grant too. Not sure if you're offshore (can't see signatures on my mobile), but IM me if you need tips on settling in.

You missed the summer, but it's still sunny most days


----------



## sol79

Why this kolaveri de?
:grinning:


----------



## PriyaIndia

I am too lodged the visa around the same time, any update on your side?



dhruv_sahai said:


> Yes the lazy Brisabane team...


----------



## dhruv_sahai

PriyaIndia said:


> I am too lodged the visa around the same time, any update on your side?


Hi Priya,

No news for me today as well, heavily disappointed. Gave a call to Australian Embassy Delhi, just to check if they have any info on my case but, they told to call onshore number for any update on 189 visa.

I am still waiting and waiting, don't know why I am hesitating to call onshore. Will do it next Monday for sure if things didn't turn up looking golden for me in coming 3 days..

Have mailed the GSM-Brisbane today, got the same standard auto reply, will post if i hear anything from them via email.


Looks like they are doing extensive external checks. My employer don't know/ is not sharing any info. on employer verification.


In complete dark..



Regards,
DS


----------



## Ashish_2574

ravisth7 said:


> Hello friends....
> 
> I am so pleased n excited to announce that me and my wife have received a "GOLDEN" mail today. Got three mails. 2 as auto-letter-generator and 1 from skillselect. The first line from skillselect was 'Your EOI has been ceased." I was too worried and quickly read other 2 mails and found the attachment with a Grant Letter. Seriously, couldn't believe it at first. Then I confirmed from Immi account. The status has been changed to "Finalized" and "Granted". My eyes got wet for an instance. Really, I just can't express my happiness at the moment.
> 
> Last but not the least, I'd like to thank all of the members of this thread & forum who have been helping each individuals especially Andy, Vikas, Evan, Kamalendra (from myimmitracker), Keeda n others (can't remember the names). Thanks a lot guys. My grant from DIBP (GSM Adelaide) was lot quicker than I expected (13 days only). Follow my timelines for details.
> 
> Wish you guys all the best


that's super quick... congrats buddy.


----------



## kamalendra

ravisth7 said:


> Hello friends....
> 
> I am so pleased n excited to announce that me and my wife have received a "GOLDEN" mail today. Got three mails. 2 as auto-letter-generator and 1 from skillselect. The first line from skillselect was 'Your EOI has been ceased." I was too worried and quickly read other 2 mails and found the attachment with a Grant Letter. Seriously, couldn't believe it at first. Then I confirmed from Immi account. The status has been changed to "Finalized" and "Granted". My eyes got wet for an instance. Really, I just can't express my happiness at the moment.
> 
> Last but not the least, I'd like to thank all of the members of this thread & forum who have been helping each individuals especially Andy, Vikas, Evan, Kamalendra (from myimmitracker), Keeda n others (can't remember the names). Thanks a lot guys. My grant from DIBP (GSM Adelaide) was lot quicker than I expected (13 days only). Follow my timelines for details.
> 
> Wish you guys all the best


Wow Mate,,, One of the quickest grant..... congratulations and wish u bright future.... hope i willl get it soon.... but i have been allocated to brisbane team


----------



## PriyaIndia

Kamalendra,

how do you know CO allocated? you got any email?



kamalendra said:


> Wow Mate,,, One of the quickest grant..... congratulations and wish u bright future.... hope i willl get it soon.... but i have been allocated to brisbane team


----------



## kamalendra

PriyaIndia said:


> Kamalendra,
> 
> how do you know CO allocated? you got any email?


yup priya
I recd immi assessment commence mail on 9th april from gsm brisbane team, and they asked nothing,,,, and hence i was expecting direct grant in few days,,,, but its already 32 days and nothing changed in immi account... just waiting and checking mails, forums, immitrackers whole day


----------



## Jezza.S

kamalendra said:


> yup priya
> 
> I recd immi assessment commence mail on 9th april from gsm brisbane team, and they asked nothing,,,, and hence i was expecting direct grant in few days,,,, but its already 32 days and nothing changed in immi account... just waiting and checking mails, forums, immitrackers whole day




I wonder if that 'Immi assessment commence' email means external check. It appears a lot of people who got that email ended up waiting for a bit.


----------



## tanujkundra

Jezza.S said:


> I wonder if that 'Immi assessment commence' email means external check. It appears a lot of people who got that email ended up waiting for a bit.


Congrats to all who got their Visas granted today.

I'm also waiting for immiaccount status change.....or any kind of communication from DIBP.

I filed Visa on 18-Jan-2016 and since then no update.....i don't know at what stage is mine application......whether being assessed, verification, rejected or what??
Absolutely NO IDEA.......

No comm from DIBP....no CO allocation or assessment commence e-mail.....

I wonder if i'm the only one facing such situation.


----------



## AnushkaParab

Jezza.S said:


> I wonder if that 'Immi assessment commence' email means external check. It appears a lot of people who got that email ended up waiting for a bit.




This waiting time is killer
While lodging the application we feel like this is definitely going to come by April 15 max
Feeling disappointed by the lack of proper communication 
We have sent 2 emails so far asking for updates.. Apart from automated replies .. Nothing else came back...
Feeling helpless...


----------



## Phoenix2135

Jezza.S said:


> I wonder if that 'Immi assessment commence' email means external check. It appears a lot of people who got that email ended up waiting for a bit.



Hi Jezza,

My status on Immiaccount is "Application received " from the day one !

What could be the reason ?

No "Immi Assessment Commence " e-mail and Nothing so far !

I uploaded all docs in ten days from lodgement.


----------



## tanujkundra

AnushkaParab said:


> This waiting time is killer
> While lodging the application we feel like this is definitely going to come by April 15 max
> Feeling disappointed by the lack of proper communication
> We have sent 2 emails so far asking for updates.. Apart from automated replies .. Nothing else came back...
> Feeling helpless...


Same here Feeling Helpless.....
got in contact with Australian Embassy here in India.....they had no info regarding Visa 189.
Just provided with an email id "[email protected]

I mailed on 20-April asking for my Visa application status. Apart from automated response, no other reply.

Frustrated...(


----------



## tanujkundra

Phoenix2135 said:


> Hi Jezza,
> 
> My status on Immiaccount is "Application received " from the day one !
> 
> What could be the reason ?
> 
> No "Immi Assessment Commence " e-mail and Nothing so far !
> 
> I uploaded all docs in ten days from lodgement.




Hey!
Just wanted to know when did you Lodged your application??

like I did on 18-Jan and status on Immiaccount is "Application received " from that very day !


----------



## sandeshrego

zeeshan355 said:


> I M SURPRISED BY THIS MESSAGE, i donno which stoneage u worked in dubai, and may be u had visited there on labour visa
> 
> it is the second remittence to india after USA, make ur knowledge more better and y i m saying u this is coz i m working here for the past 8 years and my PP is wih me, and i m not treated differently.
> 
> Stop giving wrong info. again the grapes seem to be sour...
> u may be frustrated but make sure u have right info before u pass on...
> 
> :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


Another Rich Indian to suck up to Arabs for their money and at the same time trying to immigrate. he he...  Why leave your goody Arab country behind? If you think Dubai does not have human rights abuse then, I think Saddham and Gadaffi are also innocent. So according to you people on labor visa are not humans?? Great... Remember your going around the old stone in Saudi mentality wont work in Australia. They will deport you, and there are cases where they have deported Iranis for their human rights abuse.


----------



## kamalendra

Jezza.S said:


> I wonder if that 'Immi assessment commence' email means external check. It appears a lot of people who got that email ended up waiting for a bit.


i think u r rite...... bcoz if they have got file n have nothing to ask further document, they should have grant the visa rather sending that email notification...


----------



## Phoenix2135

tanujkundra said:


> Hey!
> Just wanted to know when did you Lodged your application??
> 
> like I did on 18-Jan and status on Immiaccount is "Application received " from that very day !



I lodged my application on 23/02 ,since then No communication!


----------



## tanujkundra

Phoenix2135 said:


> I lodged my application on 23/02 ,since then No communication!


It's more than 2 months since you lodged your file.
you tried contacting DIBP???



i have been waiting for more than 3 months...to be exact 97 days...........no comm.


----------



## Phoenix2135

tanujkundra said:


> It's more than 2 months since you lodged your file.
> you tried contacting DIBP???
> 
> 
> 
> i have been waiting for more than 3 months...to be exact 97 days...........no comm.



Hi,

I did not make a call to DIBP yet ! I applied through agent in Dubai.

What about you ? Did you call or send e-mail to DIBP ?


----------



## arjun09

tanujkundra said:


> It's more than 2 months since you lodged your file.
> you tried contacting DIBP???
> 
> 
> 
> i have been waiting for more than 3 months...to be exact 97 days...........no comm.


Hi, i applied on 25th feb 261313, got co allocated on 15th march asked for docs, docs submitted by 22nd march, haven't heard anything till now.


----------



## tanujkundra

Phoenix2135 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did not make a call to DIBP yet ! I applied through agent in Dubai.
> 
> What about you ? Did you call or send e-mail to DIBP ?


I have lodged Visa on my own so doubting if i've done something wrong....

I mailed DIBP on the email address o 20-04-2016 given by Australian Embassy here in India.......but no concrete reply, just an auto reply from "[email protected]


----------



## tanujkundra

arjun09 said:


> Hi, i applied on 25th feb 261313, got co allocated on 15th march asked for docs, docs submitted by 22nd march, haven't heard anything till now.


Hey Arjun!

You at least have some activity going in your application......heard from DIBP and have got CO allocated.

In my case, I haven't had even a single communication............ZERO.
don't know the status even


----------



## Phoenix2135

tanujkundra said:


> I have lodged Visa on my own so doubting if i've done something wrong....
> 
> I mailed DIBP on the email address o 20-04-2016 given by Australian Embassy here in India.......but no concrete reply, just an auto reply from "[email protected]



Hi ,

No need to worry ! I have seen a lot of cases Similar to our our case ! We may get direct grant !


----------



## tanujkundra

Phoenix2135 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> No need to worry ! I have seen a lot of cases Similar to our our case ! We may get direct grant !


fingers crossed.....hope for Direct Grant without much delay.


----------



## sol79

Grabs popcorn*


----------



## sol79

Australia isn't going anywhere. 
Seriously, this continent will still be here when our grants come through.

I'm assuming everyone here has a life, job, family and social circle wherever. Carry on with it.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

Well Said sol. 
I too believe, the Grant will come today or Tomorrow, let focus on things which we are going to miss once we move to Australia. Its the relatives and friends whom we meet daily/weekly. Lets do something worth :grouphug: than just counting Days and hours for Grant. 
:tea:

Till the Grant comes, lets gather some good memories....




sol79 said:


> Australia isn't going anywhere.
> Seriously, this continent will still be here when our grants come through.
> 
> I'm assuming everyone here has a life, job, family and social circle wherever. Carry on with it.


----------



## DeepakDhankhar107

*189 & 457*

HI Andrey

Its been 110 days & still no update on my 189 applications from GSM Adelaide. Now my partner got opportunity in Sydney where employer has applied for 457 visa keeping me as dependent partner. Is there any issue due to parallel applications of 189 & 457? 

Need your expert advise on that.




andreyx108b said:


> People guess that if takes longer than 20+ weeks, it is usually due external checks.


----------



## ravisth7

kamalendra said:


> Wow Mate,,, One of the quickest grant..... congratulations and wish u bright future.... hope i willl get it soon.... but i have been allocated to brisbane team


Thanks bro..
Thanks for your tips through myimmitracker during my application.
Wish you all the best. You'll get ur grant soon


----------



## Mithung

Finally got promoted from http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ations-eagerly-awaiting-april-2016-round.html to http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang.html

My endless wait begins now


----------



## naveenarja

Mithung said:


> Finally got promoted from http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ations-eagerly-awaiting-april-2016-round.html to http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang.html
> 
> 
> 
> My endless wait begins now




Congrats Mithun...
Welcome to the new club 

Wish you all the very best


----------



## andreyx108b

Mithung said:


> Finally got promoted from http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1017458-eoi-invitations-eagerly-awaiting-april-2016-round.html to http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang.html My endless wait begins now





Congrats mate!!!


----------



## conjoinme

rc4aus said:


> Received grants for me and my family today.
> Will update signature soon. There was no CO contact. It was a direct grant from GSM Adelaide.


Congrats rc4aus! That was quick in real sense. All the best for future! Do you mind sharing the docs you had submitted for experience and parnter (if you claimed partner points)? Thanks


----------



## yatishbapat

Many Congratulations Mithung... I too received an invite today for 233513 Production Plant Engineer with 65 points. I see you have already logged in your visa app, were you asked to upload all the docs at this stage or the basic form with the visa fee?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats midhun.

Welcome to the club



Mithung said:


> Finally got promoted from http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ations-eagerly-awaiting-april-2016-round.html to http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang.html
> 
> My endless wait begins now


----------



## Jezza.S

tanujkundra said:


> Congrats to all who got their Visas granted today.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also waiting for immiaccount status change.....or any kind of communication from DIBP.
> 
> 
> 
> I filed Visa on 18-Jan-2016 and since then no update.....i don't know at what stage is mine application......whether being assessed, verification, rejected or what??
> 
> Absolutely NO IDEA.......
> 
> 
> 
> No comm from DIBP....no CO allocation or assessment commence e-mail.....
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if i'm the only one facing such situation.




Give immigration a call and they might be able to tell you a bit more. It's been more than 3 months (i.e. the timeline they have stated on their website)


----------



## Jezza.S

Phoenix2135 said:


> Hi Jezza,
> 
> 
> 
> My status on Immiaccount is "Application received " from the day one !
> 
> 
> 
> What could be the reason ?
> 
> 
> 
> No "Immi Assessment Commence " e-mail and Nothing so far !
> 
> 
> 
> I uploaded all docs in ten days from lodgement.




How long has it been? My mates who submitted their applications about 1 month before I did all got their visas last week and the status had been application received since day one before suddenly changed to finalized (around 28 days after lodgment). I would say no 'Immi assessment commence' email could be a good sign. I'm not 100% sure, but from what I heard they usually mention something like 'your application is being processed and will be further processed' on the email they send, 'further process' sounds like extra waiting time to me. if you search around the forum, some people don't hear back from them for a month or two after getting that email, although one person reported that he got his grant the day after...that's only like...one case.


----------



## Jezza.S

AnushkaParab said:


> This waiting time is killer
> While lodging the application we feel like this is definitely going to come by April 15 max
> Feeling disappointed by the lack of proper communication
> We have sent 2 emails so far asking for updates.. Apart from automated replies .. Nothing else came back...
> Feeling helpless...




Have you tried calling them? It doesn't seem a lot of people get a reply via email these days...


----------



## blremech

congrats mithun


----------



## tanujkundra

theskyisalive said:


> call in morning when they are fresh and in better mood!





theskyisalive said:


> Did you try calling DIBP at +61 7 3136 7000 ?


Hey!
Thanks for the DIBP contact number.....I called and talked to a representative.

She just asked me to wait for 2-3 weeks n I'll hear from processing team.
Nothing else....she said at the moment there are too many Visa application and she does not have access to any more info regarding my application.

Long wait starts again.


----------



## Phoenix2135

tanujkundra said:


> Hey!
> Thanks for the DIBP contact number.....I called and talked to a representative.
> 
> She just asked me to wait for 2-3 weeks n I'll hear from processing team.
> Nothing else....she said at the moment there are too many Visa application and she does not have access to any more info regarding my application.
> 
> Long wait starts again.


Hi Tanuj ,

What exactly did you ask DIBP staff over the phone ?

I mean how did you start ,since No CO allocated to your case !

Usually they ask about last contact of CO


----------



## Phoenix2135

tanujkundra said:


> Hey!
> Thanks for the DIBP contact number.....I called and talked to a representative.
> 
> She just asked me to wait for 2-3 weeks n I'll hear from processing team.
> Nothing else....she said at the moment there are too many Visa application and she does not have access to any more info regarding my application.
> 
> Long wait starts again.



Did they ask your passport number or application number prior to check ?


----------



## tanujkundra

Phoenix2135 said:


> Did they ask your passport number or application number prior to check ?


HEY!

I just started by introducing myself and telling that I'm calling from India to know the status of my Visa application.
She inquired about Visa subclass & whether Service standard time frame is over ??
and then asked for my Passport number.....after that asked me to confirm my Name & D.O.B as on application.

After that I asked her what's the current status and she said It's with processing team and you've to wait for 2-3 weeks and you'll hear from us.
That's it.

Further I asked at what stage is my application....like with a CO or still to be allocated.
she said she don't have access to this much info and then hung up.


----------



## Steiger

Hi guys, I have a question.

In my country, if you hold a bachelor degree from English-speaking country, you can translate your document and get it notarized by the notary agency. can I translate documents such as Payslips? or Do I have to use NAATI translators to do this?


----------



## rsr904

@ ravisth7 Hi, Did you upload colored scans of documents or notorized copies with your visa application


----------



## Evan82

Steiger said:


> Hi guys, I have a question.
> 
> In my country, if you hold a bachelor degree from English-speaking country, you can translate your document and get it notarized by the notary agency. can I translate documents such as Payslips? or Do I have to use NAATI translators to do this?


No need to strictly go to a NAATI translator, plus their services are very expensive. You can ask a translator of your own country to do this. It's just that he/she has to mention qualifications and accreditation preferably in an official seal. Most countries have translators who are sworn in a court of law, so called sworn/notarized translators (at least in the commonwealth countries). If you have such in your country that would do the work.


----------



## rahulsquirk

Hello All , Greetings.. 
I see quite a few of us are eagerly waiting for the grant to come through - the wait is the killer isn't it ?

I uploaded all my documents and the status says assessment in progress , had even replied to my CO also . All of these on 21st April ... How funny it is to see each day go buy stare at your mailbox and hope for the grant to come by... 
This is kind of our own support group isn't it ?  We are all in group therapy - awaiting the good news 
Wish all of you good luck and speedy arrival of the so called golden email


----------



## jschopra

Phoenix2135 said:


> I lodged my application on 23/02 ,since then No communication!


I too applied on 23rd Feb. Got my CO allocated and uploaded all the required documents on 23rd March. Still waiting.


----------



## jschopra

Mithung said:


> Finally got promoted from http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ations-eagerly-awaiting-april-2016-round.html to http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang.html
> 
> My endless wait begins now


Welcome to the club mate.
I have the same chosen profession. And the same amount of points.
Hope atleast you get a speedy grant.

Best of luck :welcome:


----------



## M R

Mithung said:


> Finally got promoted from http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ations-eagerly-awaiting-april-2016-round.html to http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang.html
> 
> My endless wait begins now


Welcome aboard !

Wish you a super quick grant !


----------



## dinusubba

Guys, need your advice .. 

For the below medical questionnaire: I had an operation for broken bone and a metal plate is fixed in my hand. Do I have to answer yes for this question ? Not sure how we can categorize its a major or minor operation. I was hospitalized for 3 days. Thanks for your help.
3) Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?


----------



## ravikiran7070

*Floodgates are open!!*

Guys,

I sank to my knees in the gym when my agent called me to say i got my grant.

I didn't believe it and logged into my gmail and saw the IMMI grant pdf and read the pdf 4 times and then it sank in that it was my grant.

I am running through various emotions and don't know what to do now 

It's been quite an ordeal the whole process and now the hardwork has paid off. I remember the forum has been a source of strength for me every single day giving me hope for my grant.

Like to thank vikaschandra and andreyxb for your support.. BTW no employment verification was done.. My manager never got a call.

All in all happy days ahead.. My mom's prayers are answered


----------



## andreyx108b

dinusubba said:


> Guys, need your advice .. For the below medical questionnaire: I had an operation for broken bone and a metal plate is fixed in my hand. Do I have to answer yes for this question ? Not sure how we can categorize its a major or minor operation. I was hospitalized for 3 days. Thanks for your help. 3) Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?


I personally think you can mention it, it will have no impact whatsoever.


----------



## wasim.yousaf

ravikiran7070 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I sank to my knees in the gym when my agent called me to say i got my grant.
> 
> I didn't believe it and logged into my gmail and saw the IMMI grant pdf and read the pdf 4 times and then it sank in that it was my grant.
> 
> I am running through various emotions and don't know what to do now
> 
> It's been quite an ordeal the whole process and now the hardwork has paid off. I remember the forum has been a source of strength for me every single day giving me hope for my grant.
> 
> Like to thank vikaschandra and andreyxb for your support.. BTW no employment verification was done.. My manager never got a call.
> 
> All in all happy days ahead.. My mom's prayers are answered


congratulations


----------



## AnushkaParab

Hi all...
I am super excited to let u all know that we have been granted PR today.. My husband who is primary applicant . We claimed 5 partner points based on my skillbase ... but there was no employment verification for any of us..In our case getting US PCC took 3 months ..
It's from Brisbane..
It's an overwhelming feeling... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PVVP

Hi all,
After waiting for more than three months, after the disappointment each day, of checking email and immi account status to change to finalize,finally it was a happy scream and smile on my entire family today morning when we received our GRANTS!!!!!
Thanking this group members a lot, as this forum always helped us get answers we had in mind, and it has always been a source to stay positive with each passing day!
Seniors I have a doubt, the auto generated grant letter has come only for me and my elder daughter, mu husband and younger daughter dint get it!why is it??


----------



## wasim.yousaf

AnushkaParab said:


> Hi all...
> I am super excited to let u all know that we have been granted PR today.. My husband who is primary applicant . We claimed 5 partner points based on my skillbase ... but there was no employment verification for any of us..In our case getting US PCC took 3 months ..
> It's from Brisbane..
> It's an overwhelming feeling...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



that's good news. congratulations for grant from Brisbane team.


----------



## bhuiyena

ravikiran7070 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I sank to my knees in the gym when my agent called me to say i got my grant.
> 
> I didn't believe it and logged into my gmail and saw the IMMI grant pdf and read the pdf 4 times and then it sank in that it was my grant.
> 
> I am running through various emotions and don't know what to do now
> 
> It's been quite an ordeal the whole process and now the hardwork has paid off. I remember the forum has been a source of strength for me every single day giving me hope for my grant.
> 
> Like to thank vikaschandra and andreyxb for your support.. BTW no employment verification was done.. My manager never got a call.
> 
> All in all happy days ahead.. My mom's prayers are answered


Congratulations!!


----------



## bhuiyena

AnushkaParab said:


> Hi all...
> I am super excited to let u all know that we have been granted PR today.. My husband who is primary applicant . We claimed 5 partner points based on my skillbase ... but there was no employment verification for any of us..In our case getting US PCC took 3 months ..
> It's from Brisbane..
> It's an overwhelming feeling...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice.. Congratulations!!


----------



## vikaschandra

ravikiran7070 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I sank to my knees in the gym when my agent called me to say i got my grant.
> 
> I didn't believe it and logged into my gmail and saw the IMMI grant pdf and read the pdf 4 times and then it sank in that it was my grant.
> 
> I am running through various emotions and don't know what to do now
> 
> It's been quite an ordeal the whole process and now the hardwork has paid off. I remember the forum has been a source of strength for me every single day giving me hope for my grant.
> 
> Like to thank vikaschandra and andreyxb for your support.. BTW no employment verification was done.. My manager never got a call.
> 
> All in all happy days ahead.. My mom's prayers are answered


Congratulations to you and your family Ravikiran you made it . Enjoy for a few days and then the prep for final move will begin


----------



## vikaschandra

AnushkaParab said:


> Hi all...
> I am super excited to let u all know that we have been granted PR today.. My husband who is primary applicant . We claimed 5 partner points based on my skillbase ... but there was no employment verification for any of us..In our case getting US PCC took 3 months ..
> It's from Brisbane..
> It's an overwhelming feeling...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations to you and you Husband Anuska. Wish you both all the best for future endeavors.


----------



## PVVP

Forgot to add my dates and code, in my previous post.
Code- 263111
EOI invitation received- 8th Jan
Visa applied- 10th Jan
CO contact- 25th Jan( asked for partner's acs result)
Document submitted- 26th Jan
Patiently waited......till 21st April
Called DIBP- 22nd April
Grant received- 27th April
All the very best for all who are waiting for the grant. A suggestion from my end, do call up dibp after u cross the 90days wait and no response.


----------



## vikaschandra

PVVP said:


> Hi all,
> After waiting for more than three months, after the disappointment each day, of checking email and immi account status to change to finalize,finally it was a happy scream and smile on my entire family today morning when we received our GRANTS!!!!!
> Thanking this group members a lot, as this forum always helped us get answers we had in mind, and it has always been a source to stay positive with each passing day!
> Seniors I have a doubt, the auto generated grant letter has come only for me and my elder daughter, mu husband and younger daughter dint get it!why is it??


First of all congratulations to you and your family. 

did you check it on the the immi account under each applicant you must find the grant letter.


----------



## mommymonster

neenunaveen said:


> Anyone here lodged Visa in April and got the CO assigned ? I submitted my Visa application on April 01st .
> 
> Regards
> Neenu



Hi Neenu

I just got allocated a CO yesterday requesting for my payslips for employment verification an uni transcript. I have lodged on 14/4.


----------



## Tarun1410

vikaschandra said:


> First of all congratulations to you and your family.
> 
> did you check it on the the immi account under each applicant you must find the grant letter.


So 4 Grants on this forum as of Now..

Wonder if its only me .. I can see only 261311/3 people getting grants these days??

I have rarely seen anyoe with 261112 getting a good news 

anyway.. congratulations to everyone who got grants today!!


----------



## AA007

AnushkaParab said:


> Hi all...
> I am super excited to let u all know that we have been granted PR today.. My husband who is primary applicant . We claimed 5 partner points based on my skillbase ... but there was no employment verification for any of us..In our case getting US PCC took 3 months ..
> It's from Brisbane..
> It's an overwhelming feeling...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## AA007

ravikiran7070 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I sank to my knees in the gym when my agent called me to say i got my grant.
> 
> I didn't believe it and logged into my gmail and saw the IMMI grant pdf and read the pdf 4 times and then it sank in that it was my grant.
> 
> I am running through various emotions and don't know what to do now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been quite an ordeal the whole process and now the hardwork has paid off. I remember the forum has been a source of strength for me every single day giving me hope for my grant.
> 
> Like to thank vikaschandra and andreyxb for your support.. BTW no employment verification was done.. My manager never got a call.
> 
> All in all happy days ahead.. My mom's prayers are answered


Congratulations


----------



## PVVP

Hi vikas,
V did chk the immi account, under each applicant it says granted, but when v click on view grant letter on my husband's and younger daughter's name it says-'this application has been granted.The grant letter for this application cannot be viewed at this time.please refer to correspondence'. 
No mails yet!!confused what's wrong! Has anybody come across such problem earlier?


----------



## sara1234

what is ICSE client id and where can I find it ?


----------



## ravisth7

rsr904 said:


> @ ravisth7 Hi, Did you upload colored scans of documents or notorized copies with your visa application



Hello rsr904...
I uploaded all the color scanned copies of original documents and notarized color scanned copies of English translated documents.


----------



## sandeshrego

rahulsquirk said:


> Hello All , Greetings..
> I see quite a few of us are eagerly waiting for the grant to come through - the wait is the killer isn't it ?
> 
> I uploaded all my documents and the status says assessment in progress , had even replied to my CO also . All of these on 21st April ... How funny it is to see each day go buy stare at your mailbox and hope for the grant to come by...
> This is kind of our own support group isn't it ?  We are all in group therapy - awaiting the good news
> Wish all of you good luck and speedy arrival of the so called golden email


True Bro... When someone gets a grant, its music to my ears. My hopes increase.:boxing:


----------



## ravisth7

We've been witnessing back to back grants in this thread from yesterday.. From this, we can assume, the results will be coming out sooner for those who are desperate for their grants. Congratulations to all those who received their grants & best of luck to all who will be receiving sooner. Don't get frustrated guys. Patience is the key to success


----------



## smartyad

*ACS Assesment Questions*

Hi Experts 

I am prepping up for ACS Assessment, I need a valid format for "Statutory Declaration from Colleague.doc" (For India), if any one can provide.

Also I have some questions about the declaration

Does it have to be my Manager (I dont want to spook them, it can lead to serious consequences) to sign the declaration :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
Can it be a Colleague who is 1 or 2 Level above me to sign the declaration
Can it be my Colleague who is at he same level that I am to sign the declaration
Do i need to add a Org Chart, or Plain Declaration will do
Declaration has to be printed on Stamp Paper (Of what value ?) or Plain paper ? 

Also regarding ACS Assessment
Do they mandatorily Deduct 2 years from my experience.
I am B.E Computer Engineering, With 5 years 6 Months as Software Engineer.
I am applying for Software Engineer 261313 for ACS Assessment


----------



## arjun09

Congratulations to everyone who got PR today. Best luck for everyone who is waiting for PR including me. Can you share ur timeline who got PR this week


----------



## dakshch

Another dry day fir me. 
Congrats to all those who received a grant


----------



## Jezza.S

dinusubba said:


> Guys, need your advice ..
> 
> For the below medical questionnaire: I had an operation for broken bone and a metal plate is fixed in my hand. Do I have to answer yes for this question ? Not sure how we can categorize its a major or minor operation. I was hospitalized for 3 days. Thanks for your help.
> 3) Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?




I wouldn't say being in a hospital for 3 days can be considered as extended period. I would mention it if it were weeks or months. I would say no if I were you, but if you wanna be 100% sure, probably the best to call immigration and ask. It's not anything major tho.


----------



## Mithung

yatishbapat said:


> Many Congratulations Mithung... I too received an invite today for 233513 Production Plant Engineer with 65 points. I see you have already logged in your visa app, were you asked to upload all the docs at this stage or the basic form with the visa fee?


Once you fill the form and pay the visa fee, you will find the link to upload documents



jschopra said:


> Welcome to the club mate.
> I have the same chosen profession. And the same amount of points.
> Hope atleast you get a speedy grant.
> 
> Best of luck :welcome:


Thanks mate. I saw your signature few days back and have been tracking your posts since then. Good luck to you too.


----------



## sridevimca20022

kamalendra said:


> yup priya
> I recd immi assessment commence mail on 9th april from gsm brisbane team, and they asked nothing,,,, and hence i was expecting direct grant in few days,,,, but its already 32 days and nothing changed in immi account... just waiting and checking mails, forums, immitrackers whole day




Hi

I am also in the same boat .From day one "Applicatin Received".

Thanks


----------



## tanujkundra

Congratulations to everyone who got PR today. Best luck for everyone who is waiting for PR including me.


----------



## zeeshan355

PVVP said:


> Forgot to add my dates and code, in my previous post.
> Code- 263111
> EOI invitation received- 8th Jan
> Visa applied- 10th Jan
> CO contact- 25th Jan( asked for partner's acs result)
> Document submitted- 26th Jan
> Patiently waited......till 21st April
> Called DIBP- 22nd April
> Grant received- 27th April
> All the very best for all who are waiting for the grant. A suggestion from my end, do call up dibp after u cross the 90days wait and no response.


Thanks for your valuable advise, must be helpful...


----------



## zeeshan355

PVVP said:


> Forgot to add my dates and code, in my previous post.
> Code- 263111
> EOI invitation received- 8th Jan
> Visa applied- 10th Jan
> CO contact- 25th Jan( asked for partner's acs result)
> Document submitted- 26th Jan
> Patiently waited......till 21st April
> Called DIBP- 22nd April
> Grant received- 27th April
> All the very best for all who are waiting for the grant. A suggestion from my end, do call up dibp after u cross the 90days wait and no response.


Thanks for your valuable advise, must be helpful...


----------



## rajesh23733

theskyisalive said:


> Did you get a phone call from Aus Embassy-Delhi for emp. verification?
> 
> Seems like quite a few employment verifications happened in last two weeks.


I have received call from Aus embassy in India for emp verification on 22nd April.


----------



## rajesh23733

PVVP said:


> Forgot to add my dates and code, in my previous post.
> Code- 263111
> EOI invitation received- 8th Jan
> Visa applied- 10th Jan
> CO contact- 25th Jan( asked for partner's acs result)
> Document submitted- 26th Jan
> Patiently waited......till 21st April
> Called DIBP- 22nd April
> Grant received- 27th April
> All the very best for all who are waiting for the grant. A suggestion from my end, do call up dibp after u cross the 90days wait and no response.


HI PVVP,

I will be completing 90 days by 30th April, if I'm not receiving the grant letter then I am planning to call DIBP on first week of may. Please can you help with the number to call DIBP. My application is with GSM Brisbane.


----------



## 1400ashi

*endlich!! endlich !!*

Hi All,

Today my husband had a certification exam for which he woke up at 4:30 AM and starting studying. Around 5:00 AM he thought to put my phone on charging. He never checks my phone, but today he decided to check my mailbox. He was shocked and turned on the lights immediately, I shouted at him that please I am sleeping turn off the light. He woke me up and showed me my phone and said grant has come.

I still can’t believe the emails have landed my mailbox today at 4:58 IST. This still looks like a dream to me. I usually get up and check my emails with a hope of receiving the grant letter. I also had put alarm for 5:30 and had decided will call DIBP to check the application status. I am happy we didn’t need to bother the department and thankful to them. checked the details in VEVO and the visa is in effect. 

I have read the grant email 10 times by now. I have learnt one thing today, it’s never too late to fulfill your dreams and it was my mother’s dream too.

I wish and pray for all awaiting their grants. Special thanks to Keeda, Vikas for answering all my queries patiently.


----------



## badboy0711

rajesh23733 said:


> I have received call from Aus embassy in India for emp verification on 22nd April.



What did they ask?. How long was it?.


----------



## rajesh23733

badboy0711 said:


> What did they ask?. How long was it?.


Call went on for 20 minutes. Caller was asking about the company details such as joining date, end date, salary, technologies that I work and my roles and responsibilities in each company. 

And my finally she said the report will be send to the case officer. Thats all


----------



## vikaschandra

1400ashi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today my husband had a certification exam for which he woke up at 4:30 AM and starting studying. Around 5:00 AM he thought to put my phone on charging. He never checks my phone, but today he decided to check my mailbox. He was shocked and turned on the lights immediately, I shouted at him that please I am sleeping turn off the light. He woke me up and showed me my phone and said grant has come.
> 
> I still can’t believe the emails have landed my mailbox today at 4:58 IST. This still looks like a dream to me. I usually get up and check my emails with a hope of receiving the grant letter. I also had put alarm for 5:30 and had decided will call DIBP to check the application status. I am happy we didn’t need to bother the department and thankful to them. checked the details in VEVO and the visa is in effect.
> 
> I have read the grant email 10 times by now. I have learnt one thing today, it’s never too late to fulfill your dreams and it was my mother’s dream too.
> 
> I wish and pray for all awaiting their grants. Special thanks to Keeda, Vikas for answering all my queries patiently.


So so happy for you Ashi. Wake up it is not a dream its Grant. Congratulations to you and your family. Best wishes for your future endeavors.


----------



## 1400ashi

PVVP said:


> Forgot to add my dates and code, in my previous post.
> Code- 263111
> EOI invitation received- 8th Jan
> Visa applied- 10th Jan
> CO contact- 25th Jan( asked for partner's acs result)
> Document submitted- 26th Jan
> Patiently waited......till 21st April
> Called DIBP- 22nd April
> Grant received- 27th April
> All the very best for all who are waiting for the grant. A suggestion from my end, do call up dibp after u cross the 90days wait and no response.


Congratulations


----------



## 1400ashi

anushkaparab said:


> hi all...
> I am super excited to let u all know that we have been granted pr today.. My husband who is primary applicant . We claimed 5 partner points based on my skillbase ... But there was no employment verification for any of us..in our case getting us pcc took 3 months ..
> It's from brisbane..
> It's an overwhelming feeling...
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


congrats


----------



## Inderk

Congratulations to all of you who got the grant today and Best of luck for future.
Eagerly waiting for the day when I see the mail in my inbox ...


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

56 Days and Counting.....




jschopra said:


> I too applied on 23rd Feb. Got my CO allocated and uploaded all the required documents on 23rd March. Still waiting.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats buddy..

Happy to hear.



ravikiran7070 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I sank to my knees in the gym when my agent called me to say i got my grant.
> 
> I didn't believe it and logged into my gmail and saw the IMMI grant pdf and read the pdf 4 times and then it sank in that it was my grant.
> 
> I am running through various emotions and don't know what to do now
> 
> It's been quite an ordeal the whole process and now the hardwork has paid off. I remember the forum has been a source of strength for me every single day giving me hope for my grant.
> 
> Like to thank vikaschandra and andreyxb for your support.. BTW no employment verification was done.. My manager never got a call.
> 
> All in all happy days ahead.. My mom's prayers are answered


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Anushka...



AnushkaParab said:


> Hi all...
> I am super excited to let u all know that we have been granted PR today.. My husband who is primary applicant . We claimed 5 partner points based on my skillbase ... but there was no employment verification for any of us..In our case getting US PCC took 3 months ..
> It's from Brisbane..
> It's an overwhelming feeling...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats on receiving your grant..



PVVP said:


> Hi all,
> After waiting for more than three months, after the disappointment each day, of checking email and immi account status to change to finalize,finally it was a happy scream and smile on my entire family today morning when we received our GRANTS!!!!!
> Thanking this group members a lot, as this forum always helped us get answers we had in mind, and it has always been a source to stay positive with each passing day!
> Seniors I have a doubt, the auto generated grant letter has come only for me and my elder daughter, mu husband and younger daughter dint get it!why is it??


----------



## jschopra

shawnchristophervaz said:


> 56 Days and Counting.....


Guess mechanical engineers aren't needed that badly as people in IT are


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats.. 
Let the party begin...



1400ashi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today my husband had a certification exam for which he woke up at 4:30 AM and starting studying. Around 5:00 AM he thought to put my phone on charging. He never checks my phone, but today he decided to check my mailbox. He was shocked and turned on the lights immediately, I shouted at him that please I am sleeping turn off the light. He woke me up and showed me my phone and said grant has come.
> 
> I still can’t believe the emails have landed my mailbox today at 4:58 IST. This still looks like a dream to me. I usually get up and check my emails with a hope of receiving the grant letter. I also had put alarm for 5:30 and had decided will call DIBP to check the application status. I am happy we didn’t need to bother the department and thankful to them. checked the details in VEVO and the visa is in effect.
> 
> I have read the grant email 10 times by now. I have learnt one thing today, it’s never too late to fulfill your dreams and it was my mother’s dream too.
> 
> I wish and pray for all awaiting their grants. Special thanks to Keeda, Vikas for answering all my queries patiently.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

True...

I have the same feeling.. 



jschopra said:


> Guess mechanical engineers aren't needed that badly as people in IT are


----------



## Sn_Rafi

No further contact happened yet after I upload the docs asked by co. 
I uploaded them on 24/March/2016. Is there anything I have to for this. Please help.


----------



## Evan82

Sn_Rafi said:


> No further contact happened yet after I upload the docs asked by co.
> I uploaded them on 24/March/2016. Is there anything I have to for this. Please help.


Nothing much... I guess...
Or if you feel something to be done: you may press "information requested provided button" (if you havn't done so already)... 
On a serious note, I feel you'll hear something but 1 or second week of May, once again only if they havn't lined up employee verification for you.


----------



## M R

jschopra said:


> Guess mechanical engineers aren't needed that badly as people in IT are


Looks like that


----------



## Me_Aussie

Adelaide team contacted today for VAC2 payment. but my application status still showing "Application Received". I can't see status update though "information requested provided" button. is something wrong? 
visa lodged - 18-02-16


----------



## theskyisalive

1400ashi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today my husband had a certification exam for which he woke up at 4:30 AM and starting studying. Around 5:00 AM he thought to put my phone on charging. He never checks my phone, but today he decided to check my mailbox. He was shocked and turned on the lights immediately, I shouted at him that please I am sleeping turn off the light. He woke me up and showed me my phone and said grant has come.
> 
> I still can’t believe the emails have landed my mailbox today at 4:58 IST. This still looks like a dream to me. I usually get up and check my emails with a hope of receiving the grant letter. I also had put alarm for 5:30 and had decided will call DIBP to check the application status. I am happy we didn’t need to bother the department and thankful to them. checked the details in VEVO and the visa is in effect.
> 
> I have read the grant email 10 times by now. I have learnt one thing today, it’s never too late to fulfill your dreams and it was my mother’s dream too.
> 
> I wish and pray for all awaiting their grants. Special thanks to Keeda, Vikas for answering all my queries patiently.


Congrats!


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

ravikiran7070 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I sank to my knees in the gym when my agent called me to say i got my grant.
> 
> I didn't believe it and logged into my gmail and saw the IMMI grant pdf and read the pdf 4 times and then it sank in that it was my grant.
> 
> I am running through various emotions and don't know what to do now
> 
> It's been quite an ordeal the whole process and now the hardwork has paid off. I remember the forum has been a source of strength for me every single day giving me hope for my grant.
> 
> Like to thank vikaschandra and andreyxb for your support.. BTW no employment verification was done.. My manager never got a call.
> 
> All in all happy days ahead.. My mom's prayers are answered



Congrtas Ravi.All the best


----------



## Evan82

Me_Aussie said:


> Adelaide team contacted today for VAC2 payment. but my application status still showing "Application Received". I can't see status update though "information requested provided" button. is something wrong?
> visa lodged - 18-02-16


Usually it's an email communication for VAC2 payment request... I think... other than that there is a form to fill...with all the credit card details...


----------



## engradnan2828

*Congrats*

Congratulation, is just like the icing on a cake.



ravikiran7070 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I sank to my knees in the gym when my agent called me to say i got my grant.
> 
> I didn't believe it and logged into my gmail and saw the IMMI grant pdf and read the pdf 4 times and then it sank in that it was my grant.
> 
> I am running through various emotions and don't know what to do now
> 
> It's been quite an ordeal the whole process and now the hardwork has paid off. I remember the forum has been a source of strength for me every single day giving me hope for my grant.
> 
> Like to thank vikaschandra and andreyxb for your support.. BTW no employment verification was done.. My manager never got a call.
> 
> All in all happy days ahead.. My mom's prayers are answered


----------



## engradnan2828

*Congrats*

Congrats



anushkaparab said:


> hi all...
> I am super excited to let u all know that we have been granted pr today.. My husband who is primary applicant . We claimed 5 partner points based on my skillbase ... But there was no employment verification for any of us..in our case getting us pcc took 3 months ..
> It's from brisbane..
> It's an overwhelming feeling...
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


----------



## engradnan2828

*Congrats*

Congrats



pvvp said:


> forgot to add my dates and code, in my previous post.
> Code- 263111
> eoi invitation received- 8th jan
> visa applied- 10th jan
> co contact- 25th jan( asked for partner's acs result)
> document submitted- 26th jan
> patiently waited......till 21st april
> called dibp- 22nd april
> grant received- 27th april
> all the very best for all who are waiting for the grant. A suggestion from my end, do call up dibp after u cross the 90days wait and no response.


----------



## 1400ashi

theskyisalive said:


> Congrats!


thanks alot


----------



## engradnan2828

*Congrats*

It's just like the icing on a cake.



1400ashi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today my husband had a certification exam for which he woke up at 4:30 AM and starting studying. Around 5:00 AM he thought to put my phone on charging. He never checks my phone, but today he decided to check my mailbox. He was shocked and turned on the lights immediately, I shouted at him that please I am sleeping turn off the light. He woke me up and showed me my phone and said grant has come.
> 
> I still can’t believe the emails have landed my mailbox today at 4:58 IST. This still looks like a dream to me. I usually get up and check my emails with a hope of receiving the grant letter. I also had put alarm for 5:30 and had decided will call DIBP to check the application status. I am happy we didn’t need to bother the department and thankful to them. checked the details in VEVO and the visa is in effect.
> 
> I have read the grant email 10 times by now. I have learnt one thing today, it’s never too late to fulfill your dreams and it was my mother’s dream too.
> 
> I wish and pray for all awaiting their grants. Special thanks to Keeda, Vikas for answering all my queries patiently.


----------



## 1400ashi

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Congrats..
> Let the party begin...


yeah we are partying since last night


----------



## mustafa makram

Hey guys, first of all congrats to all who got their grants,

I am on the verge of calling DIBP to inquire about my case! as I almost hit the 90 days boundary.
I need some tips on what to ask, how to deliver the message? what to expect from them?

I hope I can hear from people who had positive experience by doing so! thanks.


----------



## rsr904

ravisth7 said:


> Hello rsr904...
> I uploaded all the color scanned copies of original documents and notarized color scanned copies of English translated documents.


Thanks a lot. I too am submitting coloured scans only.


----------



## guru80

Hi Guys, feeling Happy and excited. The long waited journey finally came to finale!!!
Yeah, I have got grant today for me and my wife with Almighty’s blessings.

Timelines for Mobile users:
11-09-2015 : ACS (263111) 
23-10-2015 : PTE
31-10-2015 : EOI Submitted
08-01-2016 : Invited
09-01-2016 : Visa lodged
22-01-2016: CO contact( requested for medical and Form80)
28-01-2016: Request Complete
25-04-2016: Job Verification Call
27-04-2016: Grant


----------



## andreyx108b

guru80 said:


> Hi Guys, feeling Happy and excited. The long waited journey finally came to finale!!! Yeah, I have got grant today for me and my wife with Almighty&#146;s blessings. Timelines for Mobile users: 11-09-2015 : ACS (263111) 23-10-2015 : PTE 31-10-2015 : EOI Submitted 08-01-2016 : Invited 09-01-2016 : Visa lodged 22-01-2016: CO contact( requested for medical and Form80) 28-01-2016: Request Complete 25-04-2016: Job Verification Call 27-04-2016: Grant


Congrats mate!


----------



## engradnan2828

*Congrats*

Congrats



guru80 said:


> hi guys, feeling happy and excited. The long waited journey finally came to finale!!!
> Yeah, i have got grant today for me and my wife with almighty’s blessings.
> 
> Timelines for mobile users:
> 11-09-2015 : Acs (263111)
> 23-10-2015 : Pte
> 31-10-2015 : Eoi submitted
> 08-01-2016 : Invited
> 09-01-2016 : Visa lodged
> 22-01-2016: Co contact( requested for medical and form80)
> 28-01-2016: Request complete
> 25-04-2016: Job verification call
> 27-04-2016: Grant


----------



## theskyisalive

guru80 said:


> Hi Guys, feeling Happy and excited. The long waited journey finally came to finale!!!
> Yeah, I have got grant today for me and my wife with Almighty’s blessings.
> 
> Timelines for Mobile users:
> 11-09-2015 : ACS (263111)
> 23-10-2015 : PTE
> 31-10-2015 : EOI Submitted
> 08-01-2016 : Invited
> 09-01-2016 : Visa lodged
> 22-01-2016: CO contact( requested for medical and Form80)
> 28-01-2016: Request Complete
> 25-04-2016: Job Verification Call
> 27-04-2016: Grant


Congrats!


----------



## varun_gupta11

Guys

Can anyone tell us the number they are calling from for employee verification in india


----------



## guru80

varun_gupta11 said:


> guys
> 
> can anyone tell us the number they are calling from for employee verification in india


+91 11 41399900


----------



## guru80

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats mate!


Thanks Andy!!!


----------



## guru80

theskyisalive said:


> Congrats!


Thanks,
you will get yours soon.


----------



## gaus

guru80 said:


> Hi Guys, feeling Happy and excited. The long waited journey finally came to finale!!!
> Yeah, I have got grant today for me and my wife with Almighty’s blessings.
> 
> Timelines for Mobile users:
> 11-09-2015 : ACS (263111)
> 23-10-2015 : PTE
> 31-10-2015 : EOI Submitted
> 08-01-2016 : Invited
> 09-01-2016 : Visa lodged
> 22-01-2016: CO contact( requested for medical and Form80)
> 28-01-2016: Request Complete
> 25-04-2016: Job Verification Call
> 27-04-2016: Grant


Congratulations!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## kamalendra

Congrats all who got grant today


----------



## varun_gupta11

Guys,

Need one clarification. 90 days timeline we need to count from visa lodgement or day we have pressed request completed after CO contact.

Also can anyone provide number where we can call DIBP. Also which number they will be asking to provide status.


----------



## badboy0711

guru80 said:


> Hi Guys, feeling Happy and excited. The long waited journey finally came to finale!!!
> Yeah, I have got grant today for me and my wife with Almighty’s blessings.
> 
> Timelines for Mobile users:
> 11-09-2015 : ACS (263111)
> 23-10-2015 : PTE
> 31-10-2015 : EOI Submitted
> 08-01-2016 : Invited
> 09-01-2016 : Visa lodged
> 22-01-2016: CO contact( requested for medical and Form80)
> 28-01-2016: Request Complete
> 25-04-2016: Job Verification Call
> 27-04-2016: Grant



Congrats Guru !!!


----------



## rajesh23733

guru80 said:


> Hi Guys, feeling Happy and excited. The long waited journey finally came to finale!!!
> Yeah, I have got grant today for me and my wife with Almighty’s blessings.
> 
> Timelines for Mobile users:
> 11-09-2015 : ACS (263111)
> 23-10-2015 : PTE
> 31-10-2015 : EOI Submitted
> 08-01-2016 : Invited
> 09-01-2016 : Visa lodged
> 22-01-2016: CO contact( requested for medical and Form80)
> 28-01-2016: Request Complete
> 25-04-2016: Job Verification Call
> 27-04-2016: Grant



Hi Guru, was your application with Adelaide or Brisbane ?


----------



## albena.d84

varun_gupta11 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need one clarification. 90 days timeline we need to count from visa lodgement or day we have pressed request completed after CO contact.
> 
> Also can anyone provide number where we can call DIBP. Also which number they will be asking to provide status.


count from visa lodgement  
the phone number is provided in the CO's mail, not s/he personal number, GSM Adelaide or Brisbane  

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## depalanipr

Hi,

I lived in Singapore for 362 days, Do I need to provide a police clearance certificate from Singapore Police force ?


----------



## abhipunjabi

rajesh23733 said:


> Hi Guru, was your application with Adelaide or Brisbane ?


Congrats Guru.
Verification call? As in did they call you and what are the questions they asked.

Regards.


----------



## Juke

Hey guys,
I am joining the 'gang'! :wave:

Visa lodged on 17th April 2016 and waiting for that grant!


----------



## Jezza.S

Juke said:


> Hey guys,
> I am joining the 'gang'! :wave:
> 
> Visa lodged on 17th April 2016 and waiting for that grant!


i think i saw you on myimmitracker  on the same boat, submitted mine around mid-April


----------



## vikaschandra

depalanipr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lived in Singapore for 362 days, Do I need to provide a police clearance certificate from Singapore Police force ?


In my opionion you should get the PCC for singapore


----------



## Juke

Jezza.S said:


> i think i saw you on myimmitracker  on the same boat, submitted mine around mid-April


Yea! Same boat indeed. Wish you the best!


----------



## 1400ashi

guru80 said:


> Hi Guys, feeling Happy and excited. The long waited journey finally came to finale!!!
> Yeah, I have got grant today for me and my wife with Almighty’s blessings.
> 
> Timelines for Mobile users:
> 11-09-2015 : ACS (263111)
> 23-10-2015 : PTE
> 31-10-2015 : EOI Submitted
> 08-01-2016 : Invited
> 09-01-2016 : Visa lodged
> 22-01-2016: CO contact( requested for medical and Form80)
> 28-01-2016: Request Complete
> 25-04-2016: Job Verification Call
> 27-04-2016: Grant


congrats Guru


----------



## 1400ashi

engradnan2828 said:


> It's just like the icing on a cake.


thanks alot


----------



## vikaschandra

guru80 said:


> Hi Guys, feeling Happy and excited. The long waited journey finally came to finale!!!
> Yeah, I have got grant today for me and my wife with Almighty’s blessings.
> 
> Timelines for Mobile users:
> 11-09-2015 : ACS (263111)
> 23-10-2015 : PTE
> 31-10-2015 : EOI Submitted
> 08-01-2016 : Invited
> 09-01-2016 : Visa lodged
> 22-01-2016: CO contact( requested for medical and Form80)
> 28-01-2016: Request Complete
> 25-04-2016: Job Verification Call
> 27-04-2016: Grant


Congratulations Guru. Best wishes to you and your family


----------



## guru80

rajesh23733 said:


> Hi Guru, was your application with Adelaide or Brisbane ?


It was from Adelaide.


----------



## guru80

abhipunjabi said:


> Congrats Guru.
> Verification call? As in did they call you and what are the questions they asked.
> 
> Regards.


Thanks abhipunjabi!!

They asked about joining and reveling date for all the companies, and roles and duties for the companies for which I claimed Points.


----------



## abhipunjabi

guru80 said:


> Thanks abhipunjabi!!
> 
> They asked about joining and reveling date for all the companies, and roles and duties for the companies for which I claimed Points.


Ok so they called you directly right?
Congrats again and all the best for your new life 

Regards.


----------



## PVVP

Hi Rajesh,
I called dibp with the number provided in the assessment mail.its +61131881, but after waiting for almost an hr my chance came,and the lady told me I had pressed the wrong options ,and she was kind enough to redirect my call to the right department. Thankfully, there I don't have to further wait, and a gentleman asked my full name, application id and dob. Then he asked me to verify my email id provided,then he told me to hold when he looks into the file. Very soon he was back telling me, it's under processing,and I very politely asked him how long it may take more,and if he could tell me what stage of processing it is,and if I need to provide any other documents to the CO.he replied that the processing generally takes 90days plus a week or two and that I am yet to reach the 90day mark.I was surprised as I called them on 104the day or so after lodgement,and that a when he told me, the 90days is from the time information is provided after co contact.he told I am in my 88the day,so very soon maybe will get the grant if processing is over,and confirmed that nothing more required from my end. And as he said,ysdy I completed my 90days after information provided and today got the most awaited mail
Hope this help you and others. All the best for your grant.


----------



## Mansoorb

Need help.

I have filed 189 visa in Feb 2016 and the case officer was assigned in March 2016. I was told to appear for medicals which I have done now (two days back). Can anyone tell me how long will it take from here for my visas to arrive?

Thanks in advance


----------



## guru80

abhipunjabi said:


> Ok so they called you directly right?
> Congrats again and all the best for your new life
> 
> Regards.


Yes, they called me.


----------



## Mansoorb

1400ashi said:


> congrats Guru


Congrats Guru. 

Quick question. What if we are not able to get back to the CO in one month. I had an issue where in my passport was submitted for UK Visa extension so could not appear for medicals as for medicals, my original passport was required. I appeared for medicals after 1.5 months after the CO told me to appear for medicals. Will this be fine?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mansoorb

guru80 said:


> Yes, they called me.


Do they ask you when you want your visas to start? What kind of questions they asked you?

Thanks.


----------



## indausitis

Hi folks,

Needed a clarification. 
I had uploaded statutory declaration , tax forms, few pay slips for employment reference. CO was allocated and he asked for employment reference... So I attached bank statements, 1 document for all pay slips and sent.. Now again CO is asking for employment reference. Is it because I didn't attach the statuary declaration again as it was already sent??? What am I missing here???


----------



## jairichi

Mansoorb said:


> Congrats Guru.
> 
> Quick question. What if we are not able to get back to the CO in one month. I had an issue where in my passport was submitted for UK Visa extension so could not appear for medicals as for medicals, my original passport was required. I appeared for medicals after 1.5 months after the CO told me to appear for medicals. Will this be fine?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


How many days were you provided to get your medicals done. Normally for documents upload they give 28 days. If a particular time limit was provided and you did not inform CO about the need for more time with a valid reason they will decide your application based on details you had already provided.

The following is what we received from CO for our pending US PCC.

"Timeframe for response
You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter. You should provide your response in writing.
If you do not provide the information sought within time, or the information is unsatisfactory, your application may be decided based on the available information."


----------



## Mansoorb

jairichi said:


> How many days were you provided to get your medicals done. Normally for documents upload they give 28 days. If a particular time limit was provided and you did not inform CO about the need for more time with a valid reason they will decide your application based on details you had already provided.
> 
> The following is what we received from CO for our pending US PCC.
> 
> "Timeframe for response
> You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter. You should provide your response in writing.
> If you do not provide the information sought within time, or the information is unsatisfactory, your application may be decided based on the available information."


Upon receiving the request from the CO to appear for medical, I responded back to them the very next day that my passport is not available for the next 2 months. Since then I haven't heard back from them. In mean time, 2 days back I appeared for medicals. Any thoughts? Are there any chances of my case getting rejected?

Thanks


----------



## jairichi

Mansoorb said:


> Upon receiving the request from the CO to appear for medical, I responded back to them the very next day that my passport is not available for the next 2 months. Since then I haven't heard back from them. In mean time, 2 days back I appeared for medicals. Any thoughts? Are there any chances of my case getting rejected?
> 
> Thanks


In my opinion you are fine as you have immediately responded to CO with a valid reason. Do not worry.


----------



## Mansoorb

jairichi said:


> In my opinion you are fine as you have immediately responded to CO with a valid reason. Do not worry.


I hope so. Thanks mate. It has been really stressfull reaching till here. So just want to get this done ASAP.


----------



## jairichi

Mansoorb said:


> I hope so. Thanks mate. It has been really stressfull reaching till here. So just want to get this done ASAP.


No worries. If that is the only thing pending from your side you will be getting a grant quickly after it is uploaded by your medical team.


----------



## Mansoorb

jairichi said:


> No worries. If that is the one thing pending from your side you will be getting a grant quickly after it is uploaded by your medical team.


Yes. That is the only thing pending. How much time from here on before I get my visas? Is there any more formality pending now? Will I get a call from someone for verification and if yes, what kind of questions they ask?


----------



## jairichi

Mansoorb said:


> Yes. That is the only thing pending. How much time from here on before I get my visas? Is there any more formality pending now? Will I get a call from someone for verification and if yes, what kind of questions they ask?


Unfortunately no one can predict that. Verification call is random. When did you lodge your application and upload documents?


----------



## Mansoorb

jairichi said:


> Unfortunately no one can predict that. Verification call is random. When did you lodge your application and upload documents?


In Feb end 2016.


----------



## jairichi

Mansoorb said:


> In Feb end 2016.


I believe it will be quick for you. Good luck.


----------



## iamecstatic

Hi All,

I have got a letter requesting for more information - "Please provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation, namely evidence of income / salary payments"
I already have uploaded documents that I used for ACS.
Does that mean period between EOI and invitation date or period between ACS and invitation date or whole 10 years back from invitation date?
Also, does anyone knows how long it takes to get PCC in Gurgaon when there is change in address. I have submitted documents to local police station without giving any bribe about a week back and so far I haven't received any update. My 28 day period will get over soon.


----------



## alexdegzy

indausitis said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Needed a clarification.
> I had uploaded statutory declaration , tax forms, few pay slips for employment reference. CO was allocated and he asked for employment reference... So I attached bank statements, 1 document for all pay slips and sent.. Now again CO is asking for employment reference. Is it because I didn't attach the statuary declaration again as it was already sent??? What am I missing here???




I think what the CO is requesting is a reference letter from your employer. The reference letter must be written with the official letter head clearly showing details like : company name , address, email tel/fax nos etc and probably the details of the person signing the letter while the content must include your positions , years , hours duties or responsibilities / special tasks performed . 

I'm no expert on this though so I'd suggest you wait for better ideas from able seniors 

All the best .


----------



## alexdegzy

iamecstatic said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I have got a letter requesting for more information - "Please provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation, namely evidence of income / salary payments"
> 
> I already have uploaded documents that I used for ACS.
> 
> Does that mean period between EOI and invitation date or period between ACS and invitation date or whole 10 years back from invitation date?
> 
> Also, does anyone knows how long it takes to get PCC in Gurgaon when there is change in address. I have submitted documents to local police station without giving any bribe about a week back and so far I haven't received any update. My 28 day period will get over soon.




Probably the lapse period between your ACS and invitation. Must have been a gap .


----------



## Jezza.S

Just got the grant email from immigration! 14 days from lodgment to direct grant. It's pretty weird how I was told by a 13 number operator that my case was processed by GSM Brisbane and ended up getting the grant from GSM Adelaide. I would like to thank everyone for their moral support during the wait, although I barely waited in comparison to a lot of people. I wish you guys all the best! For people that are still waiting, your grants are all coming really soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArjunYadav15

Evan82 said:


> Usually it's an email communication for VAC2 payment request... I think... other than that there is a form to fill...with all the credit card details...


thanks Evan. yes, I got email communication with payment detail and info to pay either by check or aus post.

would paying money be enough to go ahead without status update? shall I reply to that email?

please advise. cheers!


----------



## mommymonster

It seems to me, we have many engineers here on board this group. Just curious, anyone with ANZCO 241411 Secondary school teacher?

Anyway, congrats to all who have received their grants. How envious, as I read a couple of you have lodged on the same day as me 14/4 and your visas are already granted. 

I just got in contact with a CO GSM Adelaide requesting for my university transcript and recent payslip. Wish me luck!


----------



## Ashish_2574

Jezza.S said:


> Just got the grant email from immigration! 14 days from lodgment to direct grant. It's pretty weird how I was told by a 13 number operator that my case was processed by GSM Brisbane and ended up getting the grant from GSM Adelaide. I would like to thank everyone for their moral support during the wait, although I barely waited in comparison to a lot of people. I wish you guys all the best! For people that are still waiting, your grants are all coming really soon!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Jezza... Super super quick


----------



## alexdegzy

Jezza.S said:


> Just got the grant email from immigration! 14 days from lodgment to direct grant. It's pretty weird how I was told by a 13 number operator that my case was processed by GSM Brisbane and ended up getting the grant from GSM Adelaide. I would like to thank everyone for their moral support during the wait, although I barely waited in comparison to a lot of people. I wish you guys all the best! For people that are still waiting, your grants are all coming really soon!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congrats Jezza ! That was more than a direct grant , that was 'express grant'.


----------



## naveenarja

Jezza.S said:


> Just got the grant email from immigration! 14 days from lodgment to direct grant. It's pretty weird how I was told by a 13 number operator that my case was processed by GSM Brisbane and ended up getting the grant from GSM Adelaide. I would like to thank everyone for their moral support during the wait, although I barely waited in comparison to a lot of people. I wish you guys all the best! For people that are still waiting, your grants are all coming really soon!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




CongratsJezza

That's supersonic grant 


Would you mind sharing your time lines with code? (As we could not view the same in mobile app)
Thanks in advance


----------



## Jezza.S

naveenarja said:


> CongratsJezza
> 
> That's supersonic grant
> 
> 
> Would you mind sharing your time lines with code? (As we could not view the same in mobile app)
> Thanks in advance




Thanks!  Now to carry on with my life as I'm already here in Australia and start worrying about my mid year exams. Haha

Here is my timeline:

Onshore 189 with Aus Study, Regional Study, and no work experience claim

Skill Assessment for 234611: 22-1-16 -> 14-3-16
EOI: 14-3-16
Invitation: 13-4-16
189 application: 14-4-16
All recommended documents except PCC (CHN): 14-4-16
Form 80 and 1221: 15-4-16
PCC (CHN): 21-4-16
Direct Grant: 28-4-16 (GSM Adelaide)


----------



## chln.murthy

Hi Guys,

I have called the DIBP twice on 26th & today .. does it have any negative impact on my application process??

The status of my application is "Assessment in progress" since 29th jan 2016.

Thanks in advance for the response


----------



## bhuiyena

Jezza.S said:


> Just got the grant email from immigration! 14 days from lodgment to direct grant. It's pretty weird how I was told by a 13 number operator that my case was processed by GSM Brisbane and ended up getting the grant from GSM Adelaide. I would like to thank everyone for their moral support during the wait, although I barely waited in comparison to a lot of people. I wish you guys all the best! For people that are still waiting, your grants are all coming really soon!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations Jezza!!


----------



## hitesh

*Visa 189 invitation wait time after EOI*

Hi Guys,

A quick query please. 

My friend has submitted EOI a couple of days ago under 261313 with 60 points. Whats the current trend of getting Visa invite? how many days it might take?

Regards
Hitesh


----------



## charlie31

Jezza.S said:


> Just got the grant email from immigration! 14 days from lodgment to direct grant. It's pretty weird how I was told by a 13 number operator that my case was processed by GSM Brisbane and ended up getting the grant from GSM Adelaide. I would like to thank everyone for their moral support during the wait, although I barely waited in comparison to a lot of people. I wish you guys all the best! For people that are still waiting, your grants are all coming really soon!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations, that was real fast


----------



## vikaschandra

Jezza.S said:


> Just got the grant email from immigration! 14 days from lodgment to direct grant. It's pretty weird how I was told by a 13 number operator that my case was processed by GSM Brisbane and ended up getting the grant from GSM Adelaide. I would like to thank everyone for their moral support during the wait, although I barely waited in comparison to a lot of people. I wish you guys all the best! For people that are still waiting, your grants are all coming really soon!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations Jezza


----------



## vikaschandra

hitesh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A quick query please.
> 
> My friend has submitted EOI a couple of days ago under 261313 with 60 points. Whats the current trend of getting Visa invite? how many days it might take?
> 
> Regards
> Hitesh


Hitesh this thread is not related to Eoi and Invites please post the query on different thread to get fast and accurate response


----------



## theskyisalive

Jezza.S said:


> Just got the grant email from immigration! 14 days from lodgment to direct grant. It's pretty weird how I was told by a 13 number operator that my case was processed by GSM Brisbane and ended up getting the grant from GSM Adelaide. I would like to thank everyone for their moral support during the wait, although I barely waited in comparison to a lot of people. I wish you guys all the best! For people that are still waiting, your grants are all coming really soon!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!!!


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

*Quick and Fast Grant*

Congrats Jezza.


----------



## Evan82

ArjunYadav15 said:


> thanks Evan. yes, I got email communication with payment detail and info to pay either by check or aus post.
> 
> would paying money be enough to go ahead without status update? shall I reply to that email?
> 
> please advise. cheers!


Sorry for the delayed response buddy...
You can straight away fill the form for payment with credit card details and submitted it. Within a week you'll get a receipt confirming payment and another email verifying that the processing has begun for the applicant on whose behalf the VAC2 was paid. Paying sooner is better mate, in most cases the grant comes within 2 weeks of VAC2 payment (again in most cases).
I don't think there is anything to reply to the mail. You can take action straight away with VAC2.


----------



## jschopra

Juke said:


> Hey guys,
> I am joining the 'gang'! :wave:
> 
> Visa lodged on 17th April 2016 and waiting for that grant!


Another mechanical engineer in the club :welcome:


----------



## go_aussieland

*help*

hi charlie,

Congrats on your successful application.

I was just wondering whether you could share your experience with me or guide me , as i am also planning to apply for system and network engineer, once the list is out in June.

kindly let me know if i can contact you through mail or other means.

Best Wishes,
priety


----------



## ravisth7

Juke said:


> Hey guys,
> I am joining the 'gang'! :wave:
> 
> Visa lodged on 17th April 2016 and waiting for that grant!


Hey Juke...

Welcome to this family mate.. And all the best for your Grant.. Hope you remember me from immitracker


----------



## RMS_20

*Anyone got grant for 261111*

Hi Everyone,

Any idea if the Visa 189 is being granted for Business Analyst nowadays? I am seeing daily some people in the forum getting it but none in Business analyst.

Just wanted to check as I applied in BA (261111) on 20th Feb, 2016 and had a employment verification call by AU High Commission in New Delhi on 15th April. 

When will the golden email come  .


----------



## andreyx108b

Jezza.S said:


> Thanks!  Now to carry on with my life as I'm already here in Australia and start worrying about my mid year exams. Haha Here is my timeline: Onshore 189 with Aus Study, Regional Study, and no work experience claim Skill Assessment for 234611: 22-1-16 -> 14-3-16 EOI: 14-3-16 Invitation: 13-4-16 189 application: 14-4-16 All recommended documents except PCC (CHN): 14-4-16 Form 80 and 1221: 15-4-16 PCC (CHN): 21-4-16 Direct Grant: 28-4-16 (GSM Adelaide)


Congrats!


----------



## Tarun1410

RMS_20 said:


> I also had the similar call from Australian high commission in New Delhi with similar questions on April 15th but since then nothing moved till now. Any idea how much more time it will take?
> Mine for Business analyst 261111.


Hi,

If you could share your timeline?? Also what questions were asked? how long was the call??how many points do you claim for Work ex?

Apologies for a lot of questions but this would help


----------



## RMS_20

*Anyone got grant for 261111*

Hi Everyone,

Any idea if the Visa 189 is being granted for Business Analyst nowadays? I am seeing daily some people in the forum getting it but none in Business analyst.

Just wanted to check as I applied in BA (261111) on 20th Feb, 2016 and had a employment verification call by AU High Commission in New Delhi on 15th April. 

When will the golden email come  .


----------



## sandeshrego

*Hope I am right with ref. to Indian PCC*



iamecstatic said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got a letter requesting for more information - "Please provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation, namely evidence of income / salary payments"
> I already have uploaded documents that I used for ACS.
> Does that mean period between EOI and invitation date or period between ACS and invitation date or whole 10 years back from invitation date?
> Also, does anyone knows how long it takes to get PCC in Gurgaon when there is change in address. I have submitted documents to local police station without giving any bribe about a week back and so far I haven't received any update. My 28 day period will get over soon.


Bro, 
The CO asked me the same thing as mentioned in your double quotes. Below that they specifically mentioned the name of only one particular company. I think, they must have mentioned the company name for you too. However, if your CO has not mentioned, then provide proofs for all companies. The best thing for you to do is get Form 16 from all your Indian companies. They will provide it to you the same day. Documents provided for ACS is entirely different. DIBP will assess your employment again, so provide all proof again.

Forum members correct me if I am wrong about Indian PCC below

Secondly, Indian PCC is issued by Passport Seva Kendra, not through Local Police Station ( I think I am right, cross check again ). I think you made a mistake, as Local Police Station cannot issue PCC for foreign related visas. Immediately, register and log in to Passport Seva Kendra website. You will get an appointment within a week, they will issue the PCC same day. Carry two copies of passport, visa lodge ack. letter and EOI letter and your address proof.


----------



## Sivakumarganapathy

Halo Friends,

Could anyone guide me how to withdraw a VISA application ?
Also should the main applicant enter Australia first before the Dependent Applicant ?

Also is there any link for Sydney living community of the expats ?

Cheers,
Siva


----------



## Sivakumarganapathy

Halo Friends,

Could anyone guide me how to withdraw a VISA application ?
Also should the main applicant enter Australia first before the Dependent Applicant ?

Also is there any link for Sydney living community of the expats ?

Cheers,
Siva


----------



## vikaschandra

RMS_20 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Any idea if the Visa 189 is being granted for Business Analyst nowadays? I am seeing daily some people in the forum getting it but none in Business analyst.
> 
> Just wanted to check as I applied in BA (261111) on 20th Feb, 2016 and had a employment verification call by AU High Commission in New Delhi on 15th April.
> 
> When will the golden email come  .


Yes ICT BA are getting Grant the last that was reported was by Vyshak Anand Lodged 28th Feb granted 14 April


----------



## ArjunYadav15

Evan82 said:


> Sorry for the delayed response buddy...
> You can straight away fill the form for payment with credit card details and submitted it. Within a week you'll get a receipt confirming payment and another email verifying that the processing has begun for the applicant on whose behalf the VAC2 was paid. Paying sooner is better mate, in most cases the grant comes within 2 weeks of VAC2 payment (again in most cases).
> I don't think there is anything to reply to the mail. You can take action straight away with VAC2.


you alright mate. I am planning to attach functional PTE evidence. just wondering attaching result would be enough and CO would notice it or they would take their usual time (90 days or more)? as I said there is no "provided information" button for me.

appreciate your help mate. cheers!


----------



## go_aussieland

*help*



charlie31 said:


> Congratulations, that was real fast


hi charlie,

Congrats on your successful application.

I was just wondering whether you could share your experience with me or guide me , as i am also planning to apply for system and network engineer, once the list is out in June.

kindly let me know if i can contact you through mail or other means.

Best Wishes,
priety


----------



## Evan82

Sivakumarganapathy said:


> Halo Friends,
> 
> Could anyone guide me how to withdraw a VISA application ?
> Also should the main applicant enter Australia first before the Dependent Applicant ?
> 
> Also is there any link for Sydney living community of the expats ?
> 
> Cheers,
> Siva


Withdrawing: If you are certin of what you are doing: log on to the immi account, on the table of "active visa application", check the drop down box in the right most column, for your RELEVENT VISA application. Then Click "withdraw application".
Entrance requirement: There is no such thing of the main applicant of having to enter first UNLESS there is such a condition imposed on your VISA grant letter...


----------



## wishmegoodluck

PVVP said:


> Hi Rajesh,
> I called dibp with the number provided in the assessment mail.its +61131881, but after waiting for almost an hr my chance came,and the lady told me I had pressed the wrong options ,and she was kind enough to redirect my call to the right department. Thankfully, there I don't have to further wait, and a gentleman asked my full name, application id and dob. Then he asked me to verify my email id provided,then he told me to hold when he looks into the file. Very soon he was back telling me, it's under processing,and I very politely asked him how long it may take more,and if he could tell me what stage of processing it is,and if I need to provide any other documents to the CO.he replied that the processing generally takes 90days plus a week or two and that I am yet to reach the 90day mark.I was surprised as I called them on 104the day or so after lodgement,and that a when he told me, the 90days is from the time information is provided after co contact.he told I am in my 88the day,so very soon maybe will get the grant if processing is over,and confirmed that nothing more required from my end. And as he said,ysdy I completed my 90days after information provided and today got the most awaited mail
> Hope this help you and others. All the best for your grant.


Thanks for making it clear that 90 days is counted from the day you hit the button " Information provided "

Congratulations & All the Best!!!


----------



## Evan82

ArjunYadav15 said:


> you alright mate. I am planning to attach functional PTE evidence. just wondering attaching result would be enough and CO would notice it or they would take their usual time (90 days or more)? as I said there is no "provided information" button for me.
> 
> appreciate your help mate. cheers!


The CO will get back to you if you hit "information provided" if there is one "free" which hardly happens. So the the usually cycle of "checking the application once about 90 days" is what happens these days. By the way, if you plan to attach PTE evidence for functional English, then better to notify by email to "[email protected]" and also to the regular "[email protected]". Because if you attach that, you don't need to pay VAC2. Cheers...


----------



## wishmegoodluck

Jezza.S said:


> Just got the grant email from immigration! 14 days from lodgment to direct grant. It's pretty weird how I was told by a 13 number operator that my case was processed by GSM Brisbane and ended up getting the grant from GSM Adelaide. I would like to thank everyone for their moral support during the wait, although I barely waited in comparison to a lot of people. I wish you guys all the best! For people that are still waiting, your grants are all coming really soon!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heartiest congratulations to you Buddy!


----------



## rahulnair

Crossed 100+ days since visa lodgement! Received IMMI assessment commencement email on the 91st day. Stuck somewhere... God might also not know where!


----------



## raghum4u

RMS_20 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Any idea if the Visa 189 is being granted for Business Analyst nowadays? I am seeing daily some people in the forum getting it but none in Business analy
> Just wanted to check as I applied in BA (261111) on 20th Feb, 2016 and had a employment verification call by AU High Commission in New Delhi on 15th April.
> 
> When will the golden email come  .


Dude, I if you have claimed points for work experience, then there will verification, which might add for delay...


----------



## anshulmadan

Hey guys,

Thank you for all the help and information that I have gathered from this amazing forum. I have received my grant today for me, my wife and my kid.:second: I will be looking forward to meet you guys in Australia soon. I am hoping to fly somewhere in July end to Sydney / Melbourne. lane:

All the best to everyone in this forum!


----------



## badboy0711

anshulmadan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thank you for all the help and information that I have gathered from this amazing forum. I have received my grant today for me, my wife and my kid.:second: I will be looking forward to meet you guys in Australia soon. I am hoping to fly somewhere in July end to Sydney / Melbourne. lane:
> 
> All the best to everyone in this forum!



Congrats !!!


----------



## Sivakumarganapathy

Evan82 said:


> Withdrawing: If you are certin of what you are doing: log on to the immi account, on the table of "active visa application", check the drop down box in the right most column, for your RELEVENT VISA application. Then Click "withdraw application".
> Entrance requirement: There is no such thing of the main applicant of having to enter first UNLESS there is such a condition imposed on your VISA grant letter...


Thanks Evan,

In my Visa application there is no option to Withdraw, its status is Assessment in Progress.

Actually we got the visa for my wife's application, now my application is redundant at this point of time. Unless during PR it would be required i have to be the main applicant.

Will share mine and my wifes time line shortly...


----------



## Evan82

Sivakumarganapathy said:


> Thanks Evan,
> 
> In my Visa application there is no option to Withdraw, its status is Assessment in Progress.
> 
> Actually we got the visa for my wife's application, now my application is redundant at this point of time. Unless during PR it would be required i have to be the main applicant.
> 
> Will share mine and my wifes time line shortly...


Oh... congrats for the good news in that case... I think in that case, it's better to call and ask for DIBP opinion. Never seen a case as yours before... But it's all good for knowledge... Thanks and cheers...


----------



## jairichi

Sivakumarganapathy said:


> Thanks Evan,
> 
> In my Visa application there is no option to Withdraw, its status is Assessment in Progress.
> 
> Actually we got the visa for my wife's application, now my application is redundant at this point of time. Unless during PR it would be required i have to be the main applicant.
> 
> Will share mine and my wifes time line shortly...


Why did you lodge two visa applications, one as you as primary applicant and another where your wife is primary applicant?


----------



## Evan82

raghum4u said:


> Dude, I if you have claimed points for work experience, then there will verification, which might add for delay...


It's actually kind of probabilistic. Some applicants don't have employee verification at all... But in this case, sure he'd have to wait a couple of more weeks..


----------



## zeeshan355

badboy0711 said:


> Congrats !!!


Your Timeline exactly matches mine....

EVEN THE CO Contact dates, wowwwwwwwwww...

Best of luck:juggle::juggle::boxing::boxing:


----------



## Sujithg83

Hey congrats... Can u put ur timelines


----------



## ramya_satis

*Pte*



theskyisalive said:


> Congrats!!!


Any tips on preparation for PTE? How di u score 90 is all sections


----------



## andreyx108b

ramya_satis said:


> Any tips on preparation for PTE? How di u score 90 is all sections


There is a thread on PTE it has toooons of tips


----------



## zeeshan355

ramya_satis said:


> Any tips on preparation for PTE? How di u score 90 is all sections


Kindly refer below mentioned link for new PTE material.

PTE Preperation: New PTE Material (All In One) (PTE material all in one)

PTE Preperation: PTE Essays with Solution. (Essays)

Thanks!


----------



## kiat87

Hi all, it would be appreciate if anyone can tell me what this means? 

Previously in VEVO it shows with all the correct information

Entered details cannot be confirmed as the TRN/Visa Grant number/Evidence number does not match your current visa. Please confirm your current visa details and re-enter your enquiry. Otherwise, call 1800 040 070 FREE and an officer will assist you.

Now it shows even with all the correct information

The details entered could not be found. Please check the information you have entered is correct and try again. Otherwise, please visit our Help with VEVO webpage for more information about why you may have received this error message.


----------



## Jezza.S

andreyx108b said:


> There is a thread on PTE it has toooons of tips


just out of curiosity...is PTE a lot easier?

my friend got stuck at always having one component .5 short in IELTS. has anyone had that kinda experience and ended up getting much better PTE scores?


----------



## Evan82

kiat87 said:


> Hi all, it would be appreciate if anyone can tell me what this means?
> 
> Previously in VEVO it shows with all the correct information
> 
> Entered details cannot be confirmed as the TRN/Visa Grant number/Evidence number does not match your current visa. Please confirm your current visa details and re-enter your enquiry. Otherwise, call 1800 040 070 FREE and an officer will assist you.
> 
> Now it shows even with all the correct information
> 
> The details entered could not be found. Please check the information you have entered is correct and try again. Otherwise, please visit our Help with VEVO webpage for more information about why you may have received this error message.


Hmmm... I cannot access mine as well... Looks like the system is down or something...


----------



## kiat87

Evan82 said:


> Hmmm... I cannot access mine as well... Looks like the system is down or something...


Yours approved or still pending?


----------



## Evan82

Jezza.S said:


> just out of curiosity...is PTE a lot easier?
> 
> my friend got stuck at always having one component .5 short in IELTS. has anyone had that kinda experience and ended up getting much better PTE scores?


0.5 short? Definitely a winner if he takes PTE... By the way the admin is not particularly fond of posting PTE/IELTS queries here... Can't complain... the PTE threads in the forum are very helpful... so it's kind of repetition if we post those queries here.


----------



## Evan82

kiat87 said:


> Yours approved or still pending?


I have mine...


----------



## Jezza.S

Evan82 said:


> 0.5 short? Definitely a winner if he takes PTE... By the way the admin is not particularly fond of posting PTE/IELTS queries here... Can't complain... the PTE threads in the forum are very helpful... so it's kind of repetition if we post those queries here.




Thanks for the info. I will definitely pass it on! Just thought I would ask since I saw someone mentioned it. Haha sorry  now I know.


----------



## kiat87

Evan82 said:


> I have mine...


Showing the same message as mine?


----------



## badboy0711

kiat87 said:


> Hi all, it would be appreciate if anyone can tell me what this means?
> 
> Previously in VEVO it shows with all the correct information
> 
> Entered details cannot be confirmed as the TRN/Visa Grant number/Evidence number does not match your current visa. Please confirm your current visa details and re-enter your enquiry. Otherwise, call 1800 040 070 FREE and an officer will assist you.
> 
> Now it shows even with all the correct information
> 
> The details entered could not be found. Please check the information you have entered is correct and try again. Otherwise, please visit our Help with VEVO webpage for more information about why you may have received this error message.



UNPLANNED OUTAGE

We are currently experiencing technical issues and clients are not currently able to submit visa or citizenship applications, nor will they be able to attach documents to existing applications.

VEVO is currently affected by the same issue and will not provide visa or work entitlement information. 

We apologise for any inconvenience.


----------



## Evan82

Jezza.S said:


> Thanks for the info. I will definitely pass it on! Just thought I would ask since I saw someone mentioned it. Haha sorry  now I know.


That's fine mate...


----------



## Evan82

badboy0711 said:


> UNPLANNED OUTAGE
> 
> We are currently experiencing technical issues and clients are not currently able to submit visa or citizenship applications, nor will they be able to attach documents to existing applications.
> 
> VEVO is currently affected by the same issue and will not provide visa or work entitlement information.
> 
> We apologise for any inconvenience.


that explains it... do you have the link by the way?


----------



## andreyx108b

Jezza.S said:


> just out of curiosity...is PTE a lot easier? my friend got stuck at always having one component .5 short in IELTS. has anyone had that kinda experience and ended up getting much better PTE scores?


Its not easier, i should say its more fair than IELTS ". IELTS got stuck in their conservative grading system.


----------



## Evan82

kiat87 said:


> Showing the same message as mine?


 Your query cannot be processed as VEVO has encountered an error. Please call 1800 040 070 and an officer will assist you


----------



## ManjilTam

Visa lodge- 7 Feb
Co contact - 23 Feb for medical, docs n functional English for wife
Medical - 28 Feb
Docs uploaded- 6 March

I don't have proof for functional English for my wife n im ready to pay Vac 2 payment for it. but when can I pay as no CO contact after 23 Feb. How long do i have to wait for Vac 2 payment? After Vac 2 payment, is Visa Grant guaranteed? Any idea?


----------



## badboy0711

Evan82 said:


> that explains it... do you have the link by the way?



it is in the immi login page itself.

https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login


----------



## Evan82

ManjilTam said:


> Visa lodge- 7 Feb
> Co contact - 23 Feb for medical, docs n functional English for wife
> Medical - 28 Feb
> Docs uploaded- 6 March
> 
> I don't have proof for functional English for my wife n im ready to pay Vac 2 payment for it. but when can I pay as no CO contact after 23 Feb. How long do i have to wait for Vac 2 payment? After Vac 2 payment, is Visa Grant guaranteed? Any idea?


The CO will contact you via an email communication asking you to pay VAC2 payment. You can do it then...
VISA guaranteed after VAC2 payment?... I don't think so


----------



## Evan82

badboy0711 said:


> it is in the immi login page itself.
> 
> https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login


Got it.... Thanks mate.


----------



## kiat87

Thanks for all the info


----------



## jairichi

ManjilTam said:


> Visa lodge- 7 Feb
> Co contact - 23 Feb for medical, docs n functional English for wife
> Medical - 28 Feb
> Docs uploaded- 6 March
> 
> I don't have proof for functional English for my wife n im ready to pay Vac 2 payment for it. but when can I pay as no CO contact after 23 Feb. How long do i have to wait for Vac 2 payment? After Vac 2 payment, is Visa Grant guaranteed? Any idea?


Isn't there any link to do your payment online? Asking for Vac2 payment can be interpreted as visa guaranteed.


----------



## Mansoorb

Evan82 said:


> The CO will contact you via an email communication asking you to pay VAC2 payment. You can do it then...
> VISA guaranteed after VAC2 payment?... I don't think so


What is this VAC2 payment? I have paid the entire visa fees (around 3 lakhs for me and my family) in one go itself while uploading my documents as suggested by my Agent. Have I done anything wrong?


----------



## Sivakumarganapathy

jairichi said:


> Why did you lodge two visa applications, one as you as primary applicant and another where your wife is primary applicant?


Mine is System Analyst and my wife is a software engineer, also i have multiple countries and mutiple work assignments... whereas my wife's work experience is straight forward and easy for validation.

Nothing in specific why we applied two cases, we both got the invite and we applied in parallel after checking with DIBP.


----------



## jairichi

Mansoorb said:


> What is this VAC2 payment? I have paid the entire visa fees (around 3 lakhs for me and my family) in one go itself while uploading my documents as suggested by my Agent. Have I done anything wrong?


If your partner cannot provide evidence for English knowledge a vac2 payment is requested by CO. If you have provided nothing to worry.


----------



## theskyisalive

Mansoorb said:


> What is this VAC2 payment? I have paid the entire visa fees (around 3 lakhs for me and my family) in one go itself while uploading my documents as suggested by my Agent. Have I done anything wrong?


If you are unable to provide functional English proof for dependents, then you have to make the VAC2 payment.


----------



## Mansoorb

jairichi said:


> If your partner cannot provide evidence for English knowledge a vac2 payment is requested by CO. If you have provided nothing to worry.


Oh ok. I did provide an English education certificate for my wife from her college while filing my application/fees.


----------



## jairichi

Sivakumarganapathy said:


> Mine is System Analyst and my wife is a software engineer, also i have multiple countries and mutiple work assignments... whereas my wife's work experience is straight forward and easy for validation.
> 
> Nothing in specific why we applied two cases, we both got the invite and we applied in parallel after checking with DIBP.


Ohh ok. Do you think you will be able to get a refund for an application that is currently in process? My understanding is that it is non-refundable. I might be wrong. Good luck.


----------



## jairichi

Mansoorb said:


> Oh ok. I did provide an English education certificate for my wife from her college while filing my application/fees.


Do not stress yourself. Relax.


----------



## Evan82

Mansoorb said:


> What is this VAC2 payment? I have paid the entire visa fees (around 3 lakhs for me and my family) in one go itself while uploading my documents as suggested by my Agent. Have I done anything wrong?


If a/the dependent applicant(s) in your visa application do/does not meet the functional English requirement: that is does not have 4.5 for each band in IELTS or and equivalent score in PTE or other such exam (there are other ways to prove functional English other than English competency exams), then you'd be asked to pay VAC2 payment: 4885Au$ per applicant by the CO.


----------



## Chaudhry

Hi All

I got grant 2 weeks before and planning to move Melbourne in June with Spouse and 2 daughters. I have to move with family due to several reasons. 

I would like to know that How I can arrange quick temporary accommodation for me and family. I have go through many articles but didn't found the way. I know the steps to get house on rent but for quick residence what are the options like cheap apartments for temp basis.

I think it's a common issue for migrants so Ausi Govt must provided solution which I don't know. I require accommodation for 2 weeks; I have option to be lived in Friends house and they are welcoming me but still I don't want to become discomfort for any body as I m with family.

Please guide me if center link or other departments can help.

Actually we are expecting baby in November and I have time for initial arrival till 8 feb but I don't know the pros and cons if I delay till delivery. Please also comment on that If possible. I want to know about possibilities

Many Thanks


----------



## Evan82

Sivakumarganapathy said:


> Mine is System Analyst and my wife is a software engineer, also i have multiple countries and mutiple work assignments... whereas my wife's work experience is straight forward and easy for validation.
> 
> Nothing in specific why we applied two cases, we both got the invite and we applied in parallel after checking with DIBP.


Just another small inquiry. Did you have to pay VISA fee seperately or did DIBP allow you to pay fee once, which is 3600+1800=5400 only ONCE?


----------



## sumM

Try Airbnb, flatmates and others.





Chaudhry said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got grant 2 weeks before and planning to move Melbourne in June with Spouse and 2 daughters. I have to move with family due to several reasons.
> 
> I would like to know that How I can arrange quick temporary accommodation for me and family. I have go through many articles but didn't found the way. I know the steps to get house on rent but for quick residence what are the options like cheap apartments for temp basis.
> 
> I think it's a common issue for migrants so Ausi Govt must provided solution which I don't know. I require accommodation for 2 weeks; I have option to be lived in Friends house and they are welcoming me but still I don't want to become discomfort for any body as I m with family.
> 
> Please guide me if center link or other departments can help.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Sivakumarganapathy

jairichi said:


> Ohh ok. Do you think you will be able to get a refund for an application that is currently in process? My understanding is that it is non-refundable. I might be wrong. Good luck.


I am not sure.. on that refund process. First i have to withdraw now i think as it mentioned in the Grant letter to withdraw any pending invitation as it might impact the current visa.

Also i have to check on refund.. but from what i read in this forum i dont think i will get refund..

In many ways you can consider second application is not necessary. but end of the day got out of this waiting stress with this additional application.

Cannot explain the kind of everyday stress and disappointment on the wait time.


----------



## Evan82

Sivakumarganapathy said:


> I am not sure.. on that refund process. First i have to withdraw now i think as it mentioned in the Grant letter to withdraw any pending invitation as it might impact the current visa.
> 
> Also i have to check on refund.. but from what i read in this forum i dont think i will get refund..
> 
> In many ways you can consider second application is not necessary. but end of the day got out of this waiting stress with this additional application.
> 
> Cannot explain the kind of everyday stress and disappointment on the wait time.


So in other ways? you made 2 independent, separate applications paid separately amounting to 10800$?


----------



## Sivakumarganapathy

Evan82 said:


> So in other ways? you made 2 independent, separate applications paid separately amounting to 10800$?


Yes,

Its for 3 people , 6300 $s per application.


----------



## jairichi

Sivakumarganapathy said:


> I am not sure.. on that refund process. First i have to withdraw now i think as it mentioned in the Grant letter to withdraw any pending invitation as it might impact the current visa.
> 
> Also i have to check on refund.. but from what i read in this forum i dont think i will get refund..
> 
> In many ways you can consider second application is not necessary. but end of the day got out of this waiting stress with this additional application.
> 
> Cannot explain the kind of everyday stress and disappointment on the wait time.


You might be the lucky one to get that refund. Do try. Yes, I understand your point.


----------



## Sivakumarganapathy

Evan82 said:


> So in other ways? you made 2 independent, separate applications paid separately amounting to 10800$?


Just another question, as we have received the grant in a email with PDF file, also mentioned we can see this in VEVO system.

But during immigration, do we have to show this PDF or should we have to get the stamping in passport ? How does it work. ?

Or after reaching Aus do we have to get any Biometric card kind of stuff ?


----------



## Evan82

jairichi said:


> You might be the lucky one to get that refund. Do try. Yes, I understand your point.


Agreed...


----------



## varun_gupta11

Guys,

Finally got PR Grant for me and my wife today. Exactly 90 days they have taken..
I want to thank all on this forum for helping us out in time of anxiety.

Regards
Varun


----------



## Evan82

Sivakumarganapathy said:


> Just another question, as we have received the grant in a email with PDF file, also mentioned we can see this in VEVO system.
> 
> But during immigration, do we have to show this PDF or should we have to get the stamping in passport ? How does it work. ?
> 
> Or after reaching Aus do we have to get any Biometric card kind of stuff ?


Yes. You just need to carry your grant letter, if you cannot, make sure you write your grant numbers in a piece of paper and keep in your wallet. makes thing much easier at the airport if you have the grant letters.
Produce them along with the three passports to the border police officer... If it's the first arrival make sure that he/she stamps all three passports... That's it... Again , better to keep a prinout of that grant letter with you. The officials just enter your details and check with VEVO..
... And... no labels... Aus is label free as from September 2015... No biometric cards... Those are for immigrants who come without passports on humanitarian grounds or that sort of..... cheers for the rest of your journey...


----------



## jairichi

Sivakumarganapathy said:


> Just another question, as we have received the grant in a email with PDF file, also mentioned we can see this in VEVO system.
> 
> But during immigration, do we have to show this PDF or should we have to get the stamping in passport ? How does it work. ?
> 
> Or after reaching Aus do we have to get any Biometric card kind of stuff ?


You can carry a print of that grant mail. Everything is online and they can check it on their system at POE.


----------



## Jimmypatel33

Congrats...


----------



## Chaudhry

I m pasting this reply again; I got AirBnb and flatmates options but please read it completely before sending reply. I require detail information on all points. Please help me as I have to decide soon.

Thanks

Hi All

I got grant 2 weeks before and planning to move Melbourne in June with Spouse and 2 daughters. I have to move with family due to several reasons.

I would like to know that How I can arrange quick temporary accommodation for me and family. I have go through many articles but didn't found the way. I know the steps to get house on rent but for quick residence what are the options like cheap apartments for temp basis.

I think it's a common issue for migrants so Ausi Govt must provided solution which I don't know. I require accommodation for 2 weeks; I have option to be lived in Friends house and they are welcoming me but still I don't want to become discomfort for any body as I m with family.

Please guide me if center link or other departments can help.

Actually we are expecting baby in November and I have time for initial arrival till 8 feb but I don't know the pros and cons if I delay till delivery. Please also comment on that If possible. I want to know about possibilities

Many Thanks


----------



## theskyisalive

varun_gupta11 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally got PR Grant for me and my wife today. Exactly 90 days they have taken..
> I want to thank all on this forum for helping us out in time of anxiety.
> 
> Regards
> Varun


Congrats!!!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarun1410

So 3 grants on this forum today... I think Tuesday was the best day of week so far!


----------



## Evan82

Chaudhry said:


> I m pasting this reply again; I got AirBnb and flatmates options but please read it completely before sending reply. I require detail information on all points. Please help me as I have to decide soon.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hi All
> 
> I got grant 2 weeks before and planning to move Melbourne in June with Spouse and 2 daughters. I have to move with family due to several reasons.
> 
> I would like to know that How I can arrange quick temporary accommodation for me and family. I have go through many articles but didn't found the way. I know the steps to get house on rent but for quick residence what are the options like cheap apartments for temp basis.
> 
> I think it's a common issue for migrants so Ausi Govt must provided solution which I don't know. I require accommodation for 2 weeks; I have option to be lived in Friends house and they are welcoming me but still I don't want to become discomfort for any body as I m with family.
> 
> Please guide me if center link or other departments can help.
> 
> Actually we are expecting baby in November and I have time for initial arrival till 8 feb but I don't know the pros and cons if I delay till delivery. Please also comment on that If possible. I want to know about possibilities
> 
> Many Thanks


Well, I can't think of any helping information other than the last part of your question (I moved into a place with a friend of mine on arrival)...
As for the child: I do know that a child born to an Australian resident (either one) born in Australia automatically qualify for Australian citizenship...


----------



## rsr904

Hi guys, 
I submitted my 189 docs today. Uploaded everything other than the photo. Now there is outage on the immi site.  Is photograph necessary?.


----------



## badboy0711

varun_gupta11 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally got PR Grant for me and my wife today. Exactly 90 days they have taken..
> I want to thank all on this forum for helping us out in time of anxiety.
> 
> Regards
> Varun



Congrats !!!


----------



## jairichi

Chaudhry said:


> I m pasting this reply again; I got AirBnb and flatmates options but please read it completely before sending reply. I require detail information on all points. Please help me as I have to decide soon.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hi All
> 
> I got grant 2 weeks before and planning to move Melbourne in June with Spouse and 2 daughters. I have to move with family due to several reasons.
> 
> I would like to know that How I can arrange quick temporary accommodation for me and family. I have go through many articles but didn't found the way. I know the steps to get house on rent but for quick residence what are the options like cheap apartments for temp basis.
> 
> I think it's a common issue for migrants so Ausi Govt must provided solution which I don't know. I require accommodation for 2 weeks; I have option to be lived in Friends house and they are welcoming me but still I don't want to become discomfort for any body as I m with family.
> 
> Please guide me if center link or other departments can help.
> 
> Actually we are expecting baby in November and I have time for initial arrival till 8 feb but I don't know the pros and cons if I delay till delivery. Please also comment on that If possible. I want to know about possibilities
> 
> Many Thanks


Chaudhry,

I do not know what compelling reasons you have to move with your family immediately. I do not want to know that. This decision might have been taken after lots of serious thought. I know staying away from family is not that easy even if for short duration. Still my suggestion will be if it is possible then first you make the initial landing, find a good house for your family, close to school, clinics, parks, public transport etc and then come back and take them with you. You will be paying your airfare twice. But, it will be nothing compared to the complete peace and reassurance you will have when you come back to your country and take your family. Just my suggestion as I know it is not easy to move with a family to a new country.


----------



## Evan82

rsr904 said:


> Hi guys,
> I submitted my 189 docs today. Uploaded everything other than the photo. Now there is outage on the immi site.  Is photograph necessary?.


Don't think it's necessary... as long as you have uploaded your passport biopage


----------



## jairichi

rsr904 said:


> Hi guys,
> I submitted my 189 docs today. Uploaded everything other than the photo. Now there is outage on the immi site.  Is photograph necessary?.


No.


----------



## Tarun1410

varun_gupta11 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally got PR Grant for me and my wife today. Exactly 90 days they have taken..
> I want to thank all on this forum for helping us out in time of anxiety.
> 
> Regards
> Varun


Congratulations!! Can you please post your timeline?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats.. 



guru80 said:


> Hi Guys, feeling Happy and excited. The long waited journey finally came to finale!!!
> Yeah, I have got grant today for me and my wife with Almighty’s blessings.
> 
> Timelines for Mobile users:
> 11-09-2015 : ACS (263111)
> 23-10-2015 : PTE
> 31-10-2015 : EOI Submitted
> 08-01-2016 : Invited
> 09-01-2016 : Visa lodged
> 22-01-2016: CO contact( requested for medical and Form80)
> 28-01-2016: Request Complete
> 25-04-2016: Job Verification Call
> 27-04-2016: Grant


----------



## rsr904

Evan82 said:


> Don't think it's necessary... as long as you have uploaded your passport biopage


Thanks a lot. I did.


----------



## Tarun1410

Chaudhry said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got grant 2 weeks before and planning to move Melbourne in June with Spouse and 2 daughters. I have to move with family due to several reasons.
> 
> I would like to know that How I can arrange quick temporary accommodation for me and family. I have go through many articles but didn't found the way. I know the steps to get house on rent but for quick residence what are the options like cheap apartments for temp basis.
> 
> I think it's a common issue for migrants so Ausi Govt must provided solution which I don't know. I require accommodation for 2 weeks; I have option to be lived in Friends house and they are welcoming me but still I don't want to become discomfort for any body as I m with family.
> 
> Please guide me if center link or other departments can help.
> 
> Actually we are expecting baby in November and I have time for initial arrival till 8 feb but I don't know the pros and cons if I delay till delivery. Please also comment on that If possible. I want to know about possibilities
> 
> Many Thanks


Congratulations first of all.

Just read you are expecting a baby in November. I suggest if you travel in June/July, you still have chance to deliver the baby in Australia (You can register for medicare and most of the expenses would be taken care of). Your baby would be an Australian Citizen and this could be the best birthday gift ever.

Don't know what help are you expecting from Center link/Other Departments but as others have suggested, would recommend you travelling first and setting things up and then later getting your family. AirBnB and Gumtree could be your friends here.

On a lighter note, what are friends there for  and It is Just for 2 weeks


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Welcome to the club



Juke said:


> Hey guys,
> I am joining the 'gang'! :wave:
> 
> Visa lodged on 17th April 2016 and waiting for that grant!


----------



## Jezza.S

Chaudhry said:


> I m pasting this reply again; I got AirBnb and flatmates options but please read it completely before sending reply. I require detail information on all points. Please help me as I have to decide soon.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hi All
> 
> I got grant 2 weeks before and planning to move Melbourne in June with Spouse and 2 daughters. I have to move with family due to several reasons.
> 
> I would like to know that How I can arrange quick temporary accommodation for me and family. I have go through many articles but didn't found the way. I know the steps to get house on rent but for quick residence what are the options like cheap apartments for temp basis.
> 
> I think it's a common issue for migrants so Ausi Govt must provided solution which I don't know. I require accommodation for 2 weeks; I have option to be lived in Friends house and they are welcoming me but still I don't want to become discomfort for any body as I m with family.
> 
> Please guide me if center link or other departments can help.
> 
> Actually we are expecting baby in November and I have time for initial arrival till 8 feb but I don't know the pros and cons if I delay till delivery. Please also comment on that If possible. I want to know about possibilities
> 
> Many Thanks


If it's only for 2 weeks, you can get away with serviced apartments like Oaks. You can easily book them along, not much hassle.

I think it's probably better to have the baby here. Otherwise, you might have to apply and wait for a visa for the baby before you can move. Plus, having an Australian birth certificate can make things easier down the track (for example, applying for a visa that has quota or restriction on country of origin, i remember the US had some visas like that quite a long time ago, not sure about now).

The only downside i can think of is that if you don't wanna take out private health insurance (waiting period applies tho...except the ones that have zero waiting period promotion going on), you might have to use public hospitals unless you wanna pay quite a bit. if having private room and the ability to pick your own doctor are not the things you care about, nothing wrong with public.


----------



## vikaschandra

varun_gupta11 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally got PR Grant for me and my wife today. Exactly 90 days they have taken..
> I want to thank all on this forum for helping us out in time of anxiety.
> 
> Regards
> Varun


Congratulations to you and your family Varun


----------



## Evan82

Jezza.S said:


> If it's only for 2 weeks, you can get away with serviced apartments like Oaks. You can easily book them along, not much hassle.
> 
> I think it's probably better to have the baby here. Otherwise, you might have to apply and wait for a visa for the baby before you can move. Plus, having an Australian birth certificate can make things easier down the track (for example, applying for a visa that has quota or restriction on country of origin, i remember the US had some visas like that quite a long time ago, not sure about now).
> 
> The only downside i can think of is that if you don't wanna take out private health insurance (waiting period applies tho...except the ones that have zero waiting period promotion going on), they might have to use public hospitals unless you wanna pay quite a bit. if having private room and the ability to pick your own doctor are not the things you care about, nothing wrong with public.


To add, I think if the baby is born outside Australia, getting the dependent VISA for baby might take quite a lot of time, from what I have heard. 2 years in some cases... So yeah, that's a factor as well...


----------



## jairichi

Jezza.S said:


> i remember the US had some visas like that quite a long time ago, not sure about now.


E3 visa is still in place from 2005.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats buddy.. 



PVVP said:


> Hi Rajesh,
> I called dibp with the number provided in the assessment mail.its +61131881, but after waiting for almost an hr my chance came,and the lady told me I had pressed the wrong options ,and she was kind enough to redirect my call to the right department. Thankfully, there I don't have to further wait, and a gentleman asked my full name, application id and dob. Then he asked me to verify my email id provided,then he told me to hold when he looks into the file. Very soon he was back telling me, it's under processing,and I very politely asked him how long it may take more,and if he could tell me what stage of processing it is,and if I need to provide any other documents to the CO.he replied that the processing generally takes 90days plus a week or two and that I am yet to reach the 90day mark.I was surprised as I called them on 104the day or so after lodgement,and that a when he told me, the 90days is from the time information is provided after co contact.he told I am in my 88the day,so very soon maybe will get the grant if processing is over,and confirmed that nothing more required from my end. And as he said,ysdy I completed my 90days after information provided and today got the most awaited mail
> Hope this help you and others. All the best for your grant.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Jezza,,

Thats like super Fast



Jezza.S said:


> Just got the grant email from immigration! 14 days from lodgment to direct grant. It's pretty weird how I was told by a 13 number operator that my case was processed by GSM Brisbane and ended up getting the grant from GSM Adelaide. I would like to thank everyone for their moral support during the wait, although I barely waited in comparison to a lot of people. I wish you guys all the best! For people that are still waiting, your grants are all coming really soon!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Good Luck.. will get your grant soon..



mommymonster said:


> It seems to me, we have many engineers here on board this group. Just curious, anyone with ANZCO 241411 Secondary school teacher?
> 
> Anyway, congrats to all who have received their grants. How envious, as I read a couple of you have lodged on the same day as me 14/4 and your visas are already granted.
> 
> I just got in contact with a CO GSM Adelaide requesting for my university transcript and recent payslip. Wish me luck!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Mate..
That was fast



anshulmadan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thank you for all the help and information that I have gathered from this amazing forum. I have received my grant today for me, my wife and my kid.:second: I will be looking forward to meet you guys in Australia soon. I am hoping to fly somewhere in July end to Sydney / Melbourne. lane:
> 
> All the best to everyone in this forum!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Varun,

Please share your time line..



varun_gupta11 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally got PR Grant for me and my wife today. Exactly 90 days they have taken..
> I want to thank all on this forum for helping us out in time of anxiety.
> 
> Regards
> Varun


----------



## Steiger

Guys I am still worried the fact that the DIBP says:

All supporting documents must be scanned and uploaded with your application. All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents.

However, in this forum, people say documents do not need to be certified by notary. What is going on? What if I attach original scanned color copy?


----------



## jairichi

Steiger said:


> Guys I am still worried the fact that the DIBP says:
> 
> All supporting documents must be scanned and uploaded with your application. All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents.
> 
> However, in this forum, people say documents do not need to be certified by notary. What is going on? What if I attach original scanned color copy?


For me I attached all documents as notarized color scans except for PCC.


----------



## Steiger

jairichi said:


> For me I attached all documents as notarized color scans except for PCC.


Hmm.. unlike what people say, everything then has to be notarized... THanks.


----------



## jairichi

Steiger said:


> Hmm.. unlike what people say, everything then has to be notarized... THanks.


I am not sure about others. This is what I did.


----------



## andreyx108b

varun_gupta11 said:


> Guys, Finally got PR Grant for me and my wife today. Exactly 90 days they have taken.. I want to thank all on this forum for helping us out in time of anxiety. Regards Varun


Congrats!


----------



## Vardhan16

Chaudhry said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got grant 2 weeks before and planning to move Melbourne in June with Spouse and 2 daughters. I have to move with family due to several reasons.
> 
> I would like to know that How I can arrange quick temporary accommodation for me and family. I have go through many articles but didn't found the way. I know the steps to get house on rent but for quick residence what are the options like cheap apartments for temp basis.
> 
> I think it's a common issue for migrants so Ausi Govt must provided solution which I don't know. I require accommodation for 2 weeks; I have option to be lived in Friends house and they are welcoming me but still I don't want to become discomfort for any body as I m with family.
> 
> Please guide me if center link or other departments can help.
> 
> Actually we are expecting baby in November and I have time for initial arrival till 8 feb but I don't know the pros and cons if I delay till delivery. Please also comment on that If possible. I want to know about possibilities
> 
> Many Thanks


Congratulations


----------



## Vardhan16

varun_gupta11 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally got PR Grant for me and my wife today. Exactly 90 days they have taken..
> I want to thank all on this forum for helping us out in time of anxiety.
> 
> Regards
> Varun


Congratulations Varun


----------



## Steiger

guys in our country, we use either stamp or signature to attest that this document is original. However, it seems that Australia does not really know about stamp. Would stamp instead of signature be fine?


----------



## jairichi

Steiger said:


> guys in our country, we use either stamp or signature to attest that this document is original. However, it seems that Australia does not really know about stamp. Would stamp instead of signature be fine?


My documents had three seals or stamps
1. I certify this to be a true and correct copy of original document.
2. Notary public seal with license number.
3. Notary public name and address.

Then a signature of notary.


----------



## Mansoorb

Steiger said:


> guys in our country, we use either stamp or signature to attest that this document is original. However, it seems that Australia does not really know about stamp. Would stamp instead of signature be fine?


Yes. Stamp should be fine. It worked in my case. As such, if you are submitting your documents from India, they do not go to Australia. They go to the Australian border agency office in India. The officers there know the Indian procedures so they are aware that stamps are fine. It will work. If you are not from India, then you have to check in your country how it works.


----------



## Steiger

Mansoorb said:


> Yes. Stamp should be fine. It worked in my case. As such, if you are submitting your documents from India, they do not go to Australia. They go to the Australian border agency office in India. The officers there know the Indian procedures so they are aware that stamps are fine. It will work. If you are not from India, then you have to check in your country how it works.


Hmm..as far as I know, all the documents are processed by CO either in Brisbane or Adelaide. Am I wrong?


----------



## jairichi

Mansoorb said:


> As such, if you are submitting your documents from India, they do not go to Australia. They go to the Australian border agency office in India.


From where did you hear this? That is new information for me.


----------



## jairichi

Steiger said:


> Hmm..as far as I know, all the documents are processed by CO either in Brisbane or Adelaide. Am I wrong?


I think so. It is highly unlikely they have a team to process that many applications in each country. They will not be able to manage that.


----------



## Mansoorb

jairichi said:


> From where did you hear this? That is new information for me.


Well, this is what my agent told me. In case they have to do any verification, the CO will not travel from Australian to India. They are based in India. The final verification and approval may come from Brisbane etc. This is what I know.


----------



## Ind79

In Melbourne - South Yarra, there is a service apt called darling apartments...www.darlingapartments.com..sometimes they offer rooms at a cheap price...i have lived there
Its good..


----------



## jairichi

Mansoorb said:


> Well, this is what my agent told me. In case they have to do any verification, the CO will not travel from Australian to India. They are based in India. The final verification and approval may come from Brisbane etc. This is what I know.


Can I know your agency name? Verifications are done over the phone or through emails. No personal visit is required by agents. Sometime the verification calls come from Australian embassy in your country and other time (might be) from agents in Australia. That is the reason why if you call Australian embassy in your country about status of your application they have no answer as they have no access or limited access to your application.


----------



## Chaudhry

Jezza.S said:


> If it's only for 2 weeks, you can get away with serviced apartments like Oaks. You can easily book them along, not much hassle.
> 
> I think it's probably better to have the baby here. Otherwise, you might have to apply and wait for a visa for the baby before you can move. Plus, having an Australian birth certificate can make things easier down the track (for example, applying for a visa that has quota or restriction on country of origin, i remember the US had some visas like that quite a long time ago, not sure about now).
> 
> The only downside i can think of is that if you don't wanna take out private health insurance (waiting period applies tho...except the ones that have zero waiting period promotion going on), you might have to use public hospitals unless you wanna pay quite a bit. if having private room and the ability to pick your own doctor are not the things you care about, nothing wrong with public.


Hi Jezza

First of all thanks a lot for your details reply just a single question if you or any other friend can answer.

What is the minimum rent/week of Avg serviced apartments in Melbourne and names can be very helpful.

Can I book those appartment on line via credit card, so that I can move from Airport to address without hustle.

What document they required might be just passport.

Please confirm

Thanks


----------



## Jezza.S

Chaudhry said:


> Hi Jezza
> 
> First of all thanks a lot for your details reply just a single question if you or any other friend can answer.
> 
> What is the minimum rent/week of Avg serviced apartments in Melbourne and names can be very helpful.
> 
> Can I book those appartment on line via credit card, so that I can move from Airport to address without hustle.
> 
> What document they required might be just passport.
> 
> Please confirm
> 
> Thanks


check out booking.com, they have a lot of selections. I pretty much book through them every time I visit somewhere. You can just choose one on that site basing on your budget. I don't think it matters in terms of which one you pick...it's only temporary. Have a look at the reviews, they are usually pretty accurate. However, if it's something like $50 a night with 5-star reviews...well it's probably well worth 50 bucks, but don't expect anything fancy. 

sorry I actually meant 'online' on my original post, for some reasons it got auto corrected into 'along'...:juggle: but anyway, yes you can book it online with your credit card and just show up*! yes passport and also remember to bring the credit card you book the hotel with of course, sometimes they wanna see that.

*depending on the place you book, they will tell you what to do after you book a place. Some places have a reception, but if you arrive after-hour, you need to let them know and they will put your key somewhere for you to retrieve, for example, inside of a passcode lockbox.

BTW, i have a friend who frequents melb. i think he mentioned a place there that's pretty nice and reasonably priced. he books that place every time he heads over. I sent him a message to ask him about it. Will PM you once i find out what that place is called.


----------



## engradnan2828

Chaudhry said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got grant 2 weeks before and planning to move Melbourne in June with Spouse and 2 daughters. I have to move with family due to several reasons.
> 
> I would like to know that How I can arrange quick temporary accommodation for me and family. I have go through many articles but didn't found the way. I know the steps to get house on rent but for quick residence what are the options like cheap apartments for temp basis.
> 
> I think it's a common issue for migrants so Ausi Govt must provided solution which I don't know. I require accommodation for 2 weeks; I have option to be lived in Friends house and they are welcoming me but still I don't want to become discomfort for any body as I m with family.
> 
> Please guide me if center link or other departments can help.
> 
> Actually we are expecting baby in November and I have time for initial arrival till 8 feb but I don't know the pros and cons if I delay till delivery. Please also comment on that If possible. I want to know about possibilities
> 
> Many Thanks


Try Airbnb

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## engradnan2828

varun_gupta11 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally got PR Grant for me and my wife today. Exactly 90 days they have taken..
> I want to thank all on this forum for helping us out in time of anxiety.
> 
> Regards
> Varun


Congrats

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## puneetajrawat

233512:Telecommunication Network Engineer
14-05-15 EA Application
14-09-15 EA Outcome
24-10-15 IELTS (L:8 R:7 W:7 S:6.5)
20-01-16 IELTS Re-evaluation Result - (L:8 R:7 W:7 S:7)
22-01-16 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points 
02-02-16 Invitation received:second:
15-03-16 Visa Lodged with all documents
06-04-16 CO Contact (More employment evidences) although I already submitted contract,payslip,reference letters,bank statement etc
24-04-16 More employment documents uploaded
XX-XX-16 Grant :fingerscrossed:
XX-XX-16 lane:


----------



## Raiyan

Hi experts, just now I found form 80 also needs unemployment period explanation, which I did not notice. I already uploaded it. Wanted to know if I can again upload updated form 80 before CO is assigned or is there any other way to correct it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

Raiyan said:


> Hi experts, just now I found form 80 also needs unemployment period explanation, which I did not notice. I already uploaded it. Wanted to know if I can again upload updated form 80 before CO is assigned or is there any other way to correct it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need to fill form 1023 and upload it.


----------



## 1400ashi

varun_gupta11 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally got PR Grant for me and my wife today. Exactly 90 days they have taken..
> I want to thank all on this forum for helping us out in time of anxiety.
> 
> Regards
> Varun


congrats


----------



## 1400ashi

Chaudhry said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got grant 2 weeks before and planning to move Melbourne in June with Spouse and 2 daughters. I have to move with family due to several reasons.
> 
> I would like to know that How I can arrange quick temporary accommodation for me and family. I have go through many articles but didn't found the way. I know the steps to get house on rent but for quick residence what are the options like cheap apartments for temp basis.
> 
> I think it's a common issue for migrants so Ausi Govt must provided solution which I don't know. I require accommodation for 2 weeks; I have option to be lived in Friends house and they are welcoming me but still I don't want to become discomfort for any body as I m with family.
> 
> Please guide me if center link or other departments can help.
> 
> Actually we are expecting baby in November and I have time for initial arrival till 8 feb but I don't know the pros and cons if I delay till delivery. Please also comment on that If possible. I want to know about possibilities
> 
> Many Thanks


congrats


----------



## Phoenix2135

puneetajrawat said:


> 233512:Telecommunication Network Engineer
> 14-05-15 EA Application
> 14-09-15 EA Outcome
> 24-10-15 IELTS (L:8 R:7 W:7 S:6.5)
> 20-01-16 IELTS Re-evaluation Result - (L:8 R:7 W:7 S:7)
> 22-01-16 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points
> 02-02-16 Invitation received:second:
> 15-03-16 Visa Lodged with all documents
> 06-04-16 CO Contact (More employment evidences) although I already submitted contract,payslip,reference letters,bank statement etc
> 24-04-16 More employment documents uploaded
> XX-XX-16 Grant :fingerscrossed:
> XX-XX-16 lane:


Hi,
It seems you have already submitted in advance ,but still CO has asked to submit more docs.

What are all the docs you submitted again apart from previously submitted docs.


----------



## alfancay

I have emailed the requested docs on 23 April. any idea after how many days should i expect the CO to attend my case again.

Currently the application status is assessment in progress and the information provided button is not enabled as well. I only emailed the requested certificates.


----------



## naveenarja

alfancay said:


> I have emailed the requested docs on 23 April. any idea after how many days should i expect the CO to attend my case again.
> 
> Currently the application status is assessment in progress and the information provided button is not enabled as well. I only emailed the requested certificates.




You must upload online in your immi account and I think the information provided button should be enabled if CO requested for additional documents.

At least in my case I have seen that. I have uploaded in immi account and pressed the information provided button; also confirmed replying to the same mail which I received


----------



## mr.sachdeva

100 days since visa lodgement and still waiting


----------



## Prash2533

*Payment*

Hi All,

While paying the visa fees, Can i pay through ICICI Bank Travel card with AUS$ loaded in it. The payment option asks for Name as required field but my card does not have any name printed on it. It is a VISA card from ICICI Bank TRavel card


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

mr.sachdeva said:


> 100 days since visa lodgement and still waiting


Hi Sachdeva , I had gone through an information from a person who was granted visa stating that , the number of days is counted from the CO contact date.I read it somewhere in the same thread.


----------



## monty83

Hello Evryone,
Please tell me if the VISA 189 is granted and the person is still outside. Can he add the spouse in the file still or the person need to be in Australia first and then apply for partner visa


----------



## rahulraju2008

Prash2533 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> While paying the visa fees, Can i pay through ICICI Bank Travel card with AUS$ loaded in it. The payment option asks for Name as required field but my card does not have any name printed on it. It is a VISA card from ICICI Bank TRavel card


You can type the name of the person who was issued the ICICI Travel card. I did this last month and it worked fine. Make sure its a single currency AUD Travel card. ICICI multi currency travel card doesn't work sometimes.


----------



## rahulraju2008

monty83 said:


> Hello Evryone,
> Please tell me if the VISA 189 is granted and the person is still outside. Can he add the spouse in the file still or the person need to be in Australia first and then apply for partner visa


Your query has been answered by Andre in another thread.


----------



## sambat

Dear All,
from where I can obtain form 80 and other forms like form 1020 etc for applying visa 189


----------



## Tarun1410

sambat said:


> Dear All,
> from where I can obtain form 80 and other forms like form 1020 etc for applying visa 189


Get it from here : https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf


----------



## rahulraju2008

sambat said:


> Dear All,
> from where I can obtain form 80 and other forms like form 1020 etc for applying visa 189


Google "Form 80 Australia" and you will get the direct link to DIBP website

https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

Treat Google as you best friend!


----------



## mr.sachdeva

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Hi Sachdeva , I had gone through an information from a person who was granted visa stating that , the number of days is counted from the CO contact date.I read it somewhere in the same thread.


Thanks Mate. I was going through this thread and there is a post by someone (I dont remember the name) stating that he was told by DIBP that days are counted from the 'Information Provided' date.

In that case, i may have to wait a lot longer.


----------



## theskyisalive

mr.sachdeva said:


> Thanks Mate. I was going through this thread and there is a post by someone (I dont remember the name) stating that he was told by DIBP that days are counted from the 'Information Provided' date.
> 
> In that case, i may have to wait a lot longer.


Assuming that's the case, I must wait for another 2 weeks, though it's 100+ days now from the visa lodge date!


----------



## neenunaveen

How will we know if CO initiates Employment Verification ? Do we get any intimation from the company ?


----------



## andreyx108b

neenunaveen said:


> How will we know if CO initiates Employment Verification ? Do we get any intimation from the company ?


Usually only your employer will confirm


----------



## mr.sachdeva

theskyisalive said:


> Assuming that's the case, I must wait for another 2 weeks, though it's 100+ days now from the visa lodge date!


Hi theskyisalive

We have almost similar lodgement and verification call dates. Hope our grants are around the corner :fingerscrossed:


----------



## aussieby2016

Any grants today??


----------



## hsm123

Today i crossed 111 days from lodge date and 78 days from CO contact....
Still waiting.
as per trends it seems grant in next 1-2 weeks... ( after 90 days of CO contact)...






(263311)--telecom Engg
EOI Invite--------------08/01/2016
Visa Lodge--------------09/01/2016
CO contact--------------11/02/2016 ( requested for PCC and Medical)
Document Uploaded---22/02/2016
Now waiting for Grant.....


----------



## ausilover

hsm123 said:


> Today i crossed 111 days from lodge date and 78 days from CO contact....
> Still waiting.
> as per trends it seems grant in next 1-2 weeks... ( after 90 days of CO contact)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (263311)--telecom Engg
> EOI Invite--------------08/01/2016
> Visa Lodge--------------09/01/2016
> CO contact--------------11/02/2016 ( requested for PCC and Medical)
> Document Uploaded---22/02/2016
> Now waiting for Grant.....


Why don't you give a call to DIBP. May be your grant is just waiting for your call.
This wait is killing man.:juggle:


----------



## theskyisalive

hsm123 said:


> Today i crossed 111 days from lodge date and 78 days from CO contact....
> Still waiting.
> as per trends it seems grant in next 1-2 weeks... ( after 90 days of CO contact)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (263311)--telecom Engg
> EOI Invite--------------08/01/2016
> Visa Lodge--------------09/01/2016
> CO contact--------------11/02/2016 ( requested for PCC and Medical)
> Document Uploaded---22/02/2016
> Now waiting for Grant.....


someone mentioned in a post last week its 90 days from when you uploaded all documents requested by CO


----------



## theskyisalive

mr.sachdeva said:


> Hi theskyisalive
> 
> We have almost similar lodgement and verification call dates. Hope our grants are around the corner :fingerscrossed:


Thanks, good luck to you too!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rd85164

hsm123, Have you tried calling them?


----------



## hsm123

rd85164 said:


> hsm123, Have you tried calling them?


not yet, but surely will do in next week.


----------



## badboy0711

I guess the delay in grant might be due to employment verification. It might depend on how fast the company replies.


----------



## priyankamonga

Hello Everyone,

I am a new member to the forum.

I have to know that how much time does it generally take to receive a grant after lodging the VISA? And what are the criterion of the time frame?

Me and my husband are planning to lodge the VISA next week with all the documents except for PCC and medicals. 

Thanks in advance !!

Priyanka


----------



## andreyx108b

priyankamonga said:


> Hello Everyone, I am a new member to the forum. I have to know that how much time does it generally take to receive a grant after lodging the VISA? And what are the criterion of the time frame? Me and my husband are planning to lodge the VISA next week with all the documents except for PCC and medicals. Thanks in advance !! Priyanka



Anything between 1 week and 1 year.


----------



## Prash2533

rahulraju2008 said:


> You can type the name of the person who was issued the ICICI Travel card. I did this last month and it worked fine. Make sure its a single currency AUD Travel card. ICICI multi currency travel card doesn't work sometimes.


Thanks Rahulraju. Yes I have AUD card only and will try with same.


----------



## Prash2533

*Doc Upload*

Folks any idea after how many days does the doc upload link becomes active after doing the visa fee payment?


----------



## rahulsquirk

They should build a milestone tracker for this X)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kawal_547

priyankamonga said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am a new member to the forum.
> 
> I have to know that how much time does it generally take to receive a grant after lodging the VISA? And what are the criterion of the time frame?
> 
> Me and my husband are planning to lodge the VISA next week with all the documents except for PCC and medicals.
> 
> Thanks in advance !!
> 
> Priyanka


Grant or ur case is considered post the completion of all docs which includes pcc n medicals.


Visa lodged...docs uploaded but med n pcc not there, first thing when CO will visit your case will ask for them to be uploaded.

So case for a CO is considered when all docs...all docs relevant to your applicant are uploaded fully n completely.

Post this, it is pure luck, seen cases ranging from few days to no guess of end of time


----------



## kawal_547

Prash2533 said:


> Folks any idea after how many days does the doc upload link becomes active after doing the visa fee payment?


Immediately


----------



## theskyisalive

priyankamonga said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am a new member to the forum.
> 
> I have to know that how much time does it generally take to receive a grant after lodging the VISA? And what are the criterion of the time frame?
> 
> Me and my husband are planning to lodge the VISA next week with all the documents except for PCC and medicals.
> 
> Thanks in advance !!
> 
> Priyanka


I'd suggest schedule your PCC and medical appointments before lodging PR application, and then lodge the application a day before your medicals/PCC. Upload all documents required upfront, then you will have a chance of direct grant in 2-4 weeks!


----------



## jschopra

badboy0711 said:


> I guess the delay in grant might be due to employment verification. It might depend on how fast the company replies.


Not necessarily. I've been waiting since quite sometime even after providing all the documents the CO requested.

There has been no employment verification. The delay is a delay for which we can't guess or imagine the reason.

I would suggest someone from this forum to get a job in DIBP when you move there and keep everyone else posted about the internal workings


----------



## AbhishekKotian

jschopra said:


> Not necessarily. I've been waiting since quite sometime even after providing all the documents the CO requested.
> 
> There has been no employment verification. The delay is a delay for which we can't guess or imagine the reason.
> 
> I would suggest someone from this forum to get a job in DIBP when you move there and keep everyone else posted about the internal workings


Same here. Lodged my visa application on the 7th of Feb, front loaded all the documents and have been waiting since. No CO contact and no employment verification till date.


----------



## priyankamonga

Thanks for the encouraging reply 

We are going to apply the VISA on the same day on our PCC. The appointment to medical is however pending. 

All the documents are also readily available to be uploaded along with the VISA.


----------



## priyankamonga

Replied to the thread


----------



## jawahar84

AbhishekKotian said:


> Same here. Lodged my visa application on the 7th of Feb, front loaded all the documents and have been waiting since. No CO contact and no employment verification till date.


Same here. Lodged my visa application on 9th feb. CO contacted on 22nd feb asked on PCC & medicals. I replied on 2nd March but till now assesment in progress. no improvement.


----------



## tanujkundra

AbhishekKotian said:


> Same here. Lodged my visa application on the 7th of Feb, front loaded all the documents and have been waiting since. No CO contact and no employment verification till date.


Same here
Lodged Visa Application on 18-Jan, uploaded all Documents on 04-Feb, after Medicals.
Since then status in "immiaccount" is "Application Received".

No CO contact, no assessment commence mail or any other communication......Not even employment verification call.


----------



## galaxo

*Correct Occupation Code*

Hi All,
I'm working as a Test lead. Confused which occupation code to apply from the below
Software Tester
Software Engineer
Analyst Programmer

Specifically people are saying nowadays its difficult as Software tester

Thanks


----------



## sayitisntso

If you have to get a US PCC done, please do it as early as possible as FBI takes 13 weeks to do it. The other countries are fine and would take such long.


----------



## ravisth7

Steiger said:


> Guys I am still worried the fact that the DIBP says:
> 
> All supporting documents must be scanned and uploaded with your application. All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents.
> 
> However, in this forum, people say documents do not need to be certified by notary. What is going on? What if I attach original scanned color copy?


I don't think every docs needs to be notarized. I color scanned my original documents with min 300dpi pixels and uploaded them. Notary authorization is required only for those documents which have been translated into English like Tax Clearance report, Citizenship, Marriage Certificate, Birth Certificate etc.


----------



## Evan82

ravisth7 said:


> I don't think every docs needs to be notarized. I color scanned my original documents with min 300dpi pixels and uploaded them. Notary authorization is required only for those documents which have been translated into English like Tax Clearance report, Citizenship, Marriage Certificate, Birth Certificate etc.


My understanding the same... If I remember right, none of the documents I uploaded were notarized. just scanned originals. If the full credentials of the translator as well as his/her contacts are available on the seal, then the translation is fine.
The notion of notarized copies actually comes from the days when paper based applications were made.... However, there are many places in this forum where uploading color scans were just fine.


----------



## dorcus

Hello

I am in the process of attaching documents to 189 application.
Should IELTS result letter and ACS result letter be notarized or just the color scan copies are sufficient?
Please help.

Thanks


----------



## Evan82

dorcus said:


> Hello
> 
> I am in the process of attaching documents to 189 application.
> Should IELTS result letter and ACS result letter be notarized or just the color scan copies are sufficient?
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks


Color copies are fine


----------



## Chaudhry

Jezza.S said:


> check out booking.com, they have a lot of selections. I pretty much book through them every time I visit somewhere. You can just choose one on that site basing on your budget. I don't think it matters in terms of which one you pick...it's only temporary. Have a look at the reviews, they are usually pretty accurate. However, if it's something like $50 a night with 5-star reviews...well it's probably well worth 50 bucks, but don't expect anything fancy.
> 
> sorry I actually meant 'online' on my original post, for some reasons it got auto corrected into 'along'...:juggle: but anyway, yes you can book it online with your credit card and just show up*! yes passport and also remember to bring the credit card you book the hotel with of course, sometimes they wanna see that.
> 
> *depending on the place you book, they will tell you what to do after you book a place. Some places have a reception, but if you arrive after-hour, you need to let them know and they will put your key somewhere for you to retrieve, for example, inside of a passcode lockbox.
> 
> BTW, i have a friend who frequents melb. i think he mentioned a place there that's pretty nice and reasonably priced. he books that place every time he heads over. I sent him a message to ask him about it. Will PM you once i find out what that place is called.



Hi Jezza

You are really awesome. Thanks you so much for all of your help. I have also received your email; Thanks a lot.
I have tried AirBnb and others but I m getting option like starting from $600 etc 50$ / night is pretty easy for me If I can get one. 

Will try to find a place on weeknd especially one suggested by you. Thanks a lot once again. I might ping you again,

Thanks


----------



## albena.d84

ravisth7 said:


> I don't think every docs needs to be notarized. I color scanned my original documents with min 300dpi pixels and uploaded them. Notary authorization is required only for those documents which have been translated into English like Tax Clearance report, Citizenship, Marriage Certificate, Birth Certificate etc.


I had sent only colored scan coppy of a passport and they (assessment organization) returned me with request to be notarized

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## alfancay

In immi account i was not able to see application status because of an error that Application details could not be retrieved at this time.

That's why i emailed the docs and received an automatic response that email received.

I hope it wont take long this time.



alfancay said:


> I have emailed the requested docs on 23 April. any idea after how many days should i expect the CO to attend my case again.
> 
> Currently the application status is assessment in progress and the information provided button is not enabled as well. I only emailed the requested certificates.





naveenarja said:


> You must upload online in your immi account and I think the information provided button should be enabled if CO requested for additional documents.
> 
> At least in my case I have seen that. I have uploaded in immi account and pressed the information provided button; also confirmed replying to the same mail which I received


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

*Enjoy your Weekend.*

Friday was a dry day, let us not make our weekend a dry day.Enjoy your weekend guys/gals and congrats once again to all who were granted visas this week.


----------



## Raiyan

Dear experts... Should I also upload those docs which I submitted to Engineers Australia to get my skill assessment done OR only the assessment outcome letter is enough?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

In my case all documents updated were notarized except for our PCC.


----------



## albena.d84

jairichi said:


> In my case all documents updated were notarized except for our PCC.


mine too, only PCC was with APOSTLE stumped

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

Raiyan said:


> Dear experts... Should I also upload those docs which I submitted to Engineers Australia to get my skill assessment done OR only the assessment outcome letter is enough?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All documents related to your education, work experience, etc.


----------



## theskyisalive

jawahar84 said:


> Same here. Lodged my visa application on 9th feb. CO contacted on 22nd feb asked on PCC & medicals. I replied on 2nd March but till now assesment in progress. no improvement.


Add 90 days from 2nd March for likely grant date!


----------



## sridevimca20022

theskyisalive said:


> Add 90 days from 2nd March for likely grant date!




Hi,

Could you suggest as per my timeline how many days still Ineed to wait . Applied on 3rd March with all documents front loaded.Till now the status is "application REceived".No CO contact .... No email...


----------



## jairichi

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you suggest as per my timeline how many days still Ineed to wait . Applied on 3rd March with all documents front loaded.Till now the status is "application REceived".No CO contact .... No email...


Probably you are looking at a direct grant soon.


----------



## Victor90

Hi Guys,

I'm new in here ( just join today)
I was searching info regarding with my 189 skilled visa. Basically i have lodged my document on the 8th March and got CO allocated on the 30th and have requested me to do medical check up, upload my english score and fill up form 80 and 1399 is it me only who got this 1399 form or is there any candidate who also have the same case with me?

Coz what i have read on the DIBP website, they request for 80 and 1221
And usually it will take around 3 months for processing time, i wonder when mine will be granted?

Thanks in advance


----------



## wishmegoodluck

Victor90 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm new in here ( just join today)
> I was searching info regarding with my 189 skilled visa. Basically i have lodged my document on the 8th March and got CO allocated on the 30th and have requested me to do medical check up, upload my english score and fill up form 80 and 1399 is it me only who got this 1399 form or is there any candidate who also have the same case with me?
> 
> Coz what i have read on the DIBP website, they request for 80 and 1221
> And usually it will take around 3 months for processing time, i wonder when mine will be granted?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hey Victor,

I found a similar question posted earlier some time back from someone called as "MasterElaichi"..check out his posts

I wonder if Elaichi and Rajnigandha cracked this together


----------



## Victor90

Thanks wishmegoodluck,

I went to their forum but cant find any answer  

Are u also applying 189?


----------



## wishmegoodluck

Victor90 said:


> Thanks wishmegoodluck,
> 
> I went to their forum but cant find any answer
> 
> Are u also applying 189?


I guess this form is for applicants who served in Military...

In an another forum pomsinoz, I found some info but it was not conclusive...

And yes, I have lodged my 189 application as well..


----------



## Abdin

*Grant *

Guys I have received my grant Yesterday and below is my time line.

Computer System & Network Engineer - ANZSCO-263111
Points claimed-60
Invitation - 4-Jan-2016.
Visa Lodged - 27-Feb 2016(Offshore)
Medicals/PCC/Form-80,1221 and all other documents Uploaded -29-Feb 2016.
CO Contact - 15 March 2016 GSM Adelaide(No document requested)
Employment Verification call-14-Apr-2016
Grant -29-April-16
IED-10-FEB-2017


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Abdin said:


> Guys I have received my grant Yesterday and below is my time line.
> 
> Computer System & Network Engineer - ANZSCO-263111
> Points claimed-60
> Invitation - 4-Jan-2016.
> Visa Lodged - 27-Feb 2016(Offshore)
> Medicals/PCC/Form-80,1221 and all other documents Uploaded -29-Feb 2016.
> CO Contact - 15 March 2016 GSM Adelaide(No document requested)
> Employment Verification call-14-Apr-2016
> Grant -29-April-16
> IED-10-FEB-2017


Congrats Abdin.


----------



## abhipunjabi

Abdin said:


> Guys I have received my grant Yesterday and below is my time line.
> 
> Computer System & Network Engineer - ANZSCO-263111
> Points claimed-60
> Invitation - 4-Jan-2016.
> Visa Lodged - 27-Feb 2016(Offshore)
> Medicals/PCC/Form-80,1221 and all other documents Uploaded -29-Feb 2016.
> CO Contact - 15 March 2016 GSM Adelaide(No document requested)
> Employment Verification call-14-Apr-2016
> Grant -29-April-16
> IED-10-FEB-2017


Congrats Abdin.
Employment verification call..did they call you or the company? What did they ask?

Regards.


----------



## dreamtree

*Visa Granted - 97 days*

Thougt this might be useful 

Plant and Production Engineer - ANZSCO-233513
Points claimed-65
*MSA - Engineers Australia*: 
Applied : 23 Dec 2015 
Outcome : 20th Jan 2016
*EOI : *
invite 22nd Jan 2016

*Visa Lodged:*
_23rd Jan 2016
_PCC uploaded 2nd Feb 2016
Medicals 5th Feb 2016
uploaded all including Form 80

*CO contact - Brisbane*
12th Feb 2016 for Additional employment evidence (Salary payslips / IT returns ...)
Responded 15th Feb 2016 

*Visa grant* - Lodge to Grant duration 97 Days
*29th April 2016 :* :cheer2:	

*IED *10 Feb 2017
lane: Mid June 2016

_All the best for those in process _


----------



## theskyisalive

dreamtree said:


> Thougt this might be useful
> 
> Plant and Production Engineer - ANZSCO-233513
> Points claimed-65
> *MSA - Engineers Australia*:
> Applied : 23 Dec 2015
> Outcome : 20th Jan 2016
> *EOI : *
> invite 22nd Jan 2016
> 
> *Visa Lodged:*
> _23rd Jan 2016
> _PCC uploaded 2nd Feb 2016
> Medicals 5th Feb 2016
> uploaded all including Form 80
> 
> *CO contact - Brisbane*
> 12th Feb 2016 for Additional employment evidence (Salary payslips / IT returns ...)
> Responded 15th Feb 2016
> 
> *Visa grant* - Lodge to Grant duration 97 Days
> *29th April 2016 :* :cheer2:
> 
> *IED *10 Feb 2017
> lane: Mid June 2016
> 
> _All the best for those in process _


Congrats!!!


----------



## Abdin

abhipunjabi said:


> Congrats Abdin.
> Employment verification call..did they call you or the company? What did they ask?
> 
> Regards.


They called my line manager and asked about Designation, Joining dates and job role.


----------



## andreyx108b

Abdin said:


> Guys I have received my grant Yesterday and below is my time line. Computer System & Network Engineer - ANZSCO-263111 Points claimed-60 Invitation - 4-Jan-2016. Visa Lodged - 27-Feb 2016(Offshore) Medicals/PCC/Form-80,1221 and all other documents Uploaded -29-Feb 2016. CO Contact - 15 March 2016 GSM Adelaide(No document requested) Employment Verification call-14-Apr-2016 Grant -29-April-16 IED-10-FEB-2017


Congrats!!!


----------



## M R

dreamtree said:


> Thougt this might be useful
> 
> Plant and Production Engineer - ANZSCO-233513
> Points claimed-65
> *MSA - Engineers Australia*:
> Applied : 23 Dec 2015
> Outcome : 20th Jan 2016
> *EOI : *
> invite 22nd Jan 2016
> 
> *Visa Lodged:*
> _23rd Jan 2016
> _PCC uploaded 2nd Feb 2016
> Medicals 5th Feb 2016
> uploaded all including Form 80
> 
> *CO contact - Brisbane*
> 12th Feb 2016 for Additional employment evidence (Salary payslips / IT returns ...)
> Responded 15th Feb 2016
> 
> *Visa grant* - Lodge to Grant duration 97 Days
> *29th April 2016 :* :cheer2:
> 
> *IED *10 Feb 2017
> lane: Mid June 2016
> 
> _All the best for those in process _


Congratulations and all the very best !


----------



## qliz

Dear all,

It seems like Friday night wasn't dry for me and my hubby. In fact, it was the best day for us. I've just received a call from my agent about half an hour ago, I've got myself and my hubby our long awaited golden mail! So we are official Australia PR since last night  I still couldn't believe it. Thank you so much for all the support from expat forum! Btw is from Brisbane CO team. I will update more later


----------



## andreyx108b

qliz said:


> Dear all, It seems like Friday night wasn't dry for me and my hubby. In fact, it was the best day for us. I've just received a call from my agent about half an hour ago, I've got myself and my hubby our long awaited golden mail! So we are official Australia PR since last night  I still couldn't believe it. Thank you so much for all the support from expat forum! Btw is from Brisbane CO team. I will update more later


Congrats


----------



## arjun09

qliz said:


> Dear all,
> 
> It seems like Friday night wasn't dry for me and my hubby. In fact, it was the best day for us. I've just received a call from my agent about half an hour ago, I've got myself and my hubby our long awaited golden mail! So we are official Australia PR since last night  I still couldn't believe it. Thank you so much for all the support from expat forum! Btw is from Brisbane CO team. I will update more later


Congratulations to both of u. Good luck for ur life in Australia. Can u please share ur timeline.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

Abdin said:


> Guys I have received my grant Yesterday and below is my time line.
> 
> Computer System & Network Engineer - ANZSCO-263111
> Points claimed-60
> Invitation - 4-Jan-2016.
> Visa Lodged - 27-Feb 2016(Offshore)
> Medicals/PCC/Form-80,1221 and all other documents Uploaded -29-Feb 2016.
> CO Contact - 15 March 2016 GSM Adelaide(No document requested)
> Employment Verification call-14-Apr-2016
> Grant -29-April-16
> IED-10-FEB-2017


Congratulations Abdin. All the very best.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

qliz said:


> Dear all,
> 
> It seems like Friday night wasn't dry for me and my hubby. In fact, it was the best day for us. I've just received a call from my agent about half an hour ago, I've got myself and my hubby our long awaited golden mail! So we are official Australia PR since last night  I still couldn't believe it. Thank you so much for all the support from expat forum! Btw is from Brisbane CO team. I will update more later


Congratulations and All the best


----------



## rahulsquirk

Congratulations to all of you who got your Grant yesterday.... Cheers... 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## anshulmadan

Congratulations to everyone who got the grand yesterday. If anyone is planning to travel alone (without wife) by june/ july to Melburne / Sydney please pm me as we can get in touch and share some info together.


----------



## qliz

arjun09 said:


> Congratulations to both of u. Good luck for ur life in Australia. Can u please share ur timeline.


Thanks. 

Just in case you can't view my signature, here's the time line.
__________________
Visa 189 ANZSCO Code: 233311

EA : 19 Oct 2015
PTE (L78/R77/S85/W76) : 07 Nov 2015
EOI submitted: 19 Nov 2015 ( 60 pts )
Invite: 08 Jan 2016
Visa lodged : 29 Jan 2016
CO 1st contact: 12 Feb 2016 (Form80,PCC, Medical,Spouse's English)
Medicals : 29 Feb 2016
PCC(Germany):22 March 2016
CO 2nd contact : 6 April 2016 ( Request for Form 815)
Form 815: 7 April 2016
Grant: 29 April 2016
IEM: 04 September 2016

First & Permanent Entry : Aug 2016


----------



## MissionAus_2016

anshulmadan said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got the grand yesterday. If anyone is planning to travel alone (without wife) by june/ july to Melburne / Sydney please pm me as we can get in touch and share some info together.



Good to see ICT BA profile has got visa grant so soon and that too from Brisbane team. 
My case is also with same Brisbane team from last more than two months and CO has just contacted once.

Let's see.. Anyways Congrats to you


----------



## dakshch

theskyisalive said:


> Add 90 days from 2nd March for likely grant date!




145 days since visa lodged.
112 days since CO contact.
110 days since request complete.

NOTHiNG yet. All guesses are off when it comes to how DIBP functions.


----------



## pika_666

Help Needed.
I would request senior members to reply on this.

I am concerned regarding my application for subclass 189 visa.
Basically, i am a software engineer working in Accenture from Aug 2010 with an experience of 5 years after my graduation.
During my ACS assessment, my deemed skilled was set to Aug 2012 (2 years after my Joining date).
During my EOI submission on Jan 2016, i have put the 'from date as '18/08/2010' in the employment history section. At the end of my EOI application, i had been given 75 points which means it system had considered 5 years of experience.

Now after getting an invite and paying the visa fees, someone informed me that we had to provide employment dates as per ACS. Even with 3 years of experience as er ACS, my points add up to 70 which is way above the minimum criteria of 60.
I did not intent to provide any wrong information, but this is genuine misunderstanding from my side. 
Currently the status of my application is 'Application under progress'.
The rest documents provided for point claims are true and precise.

I have a few concerns below :-
Is there is possibility of my visa getting refused even if deducting my points as per ACS evaluated work experience still fetch me 70 points ?
Does DIBP have a separate way of assessing work experience ?
Should i email my case officer and clarify everything relating to my work experience ? 
What is the best possible work around to this ?


----------



## vikaschandra

pika_666 said:


> Help Needed.
> I would request senior members to reply on this.
> 
> I am concerned regarding my application for subclass 189 visa.
> Basically, i am a software engineer working in Accenture from Aug 2010 with an experience of 5 years after my graduation.
> During my ACS assessment, my deemed skilled was set to Aug 2012 (2 years after my Joining date).
> During my EOI submission on Jan 2016, i have put the 'from date as '18/08/2010' in the employment history section. At the end of my EOI application, i had been given 75 points which means it system had considered 5 years of experience.
> 
> Now after getting an invite and paying the visa fees, someone informed me that we had to provide employment dates as per ACS. Even with 3 years of experience as er ACS, my points add up to 70 which is way above the minimum criteria of 60.
> I did not intent to provide any wrong information, but this is genuine misunderstanding from my side.
> Currently the status of my application is 'Application under progress'.
> The rest documents provided for point claims are true and precise.
> 
> I have a few concerns below :-
> Is there is possibility of my visa getting refused even if deducting my points as per ACS evaluated work experience still fetch me 70 points ?
> Does DIBP have a separate way of assessing work experience ?
> Should i email my case officer and clarify everything relating to my work experience ?
> What is the best possible work around to this ?


Well firstly what you have done is grave mistake from your side but now since you have lodged the visa and paid the fees In my personal opinion I would advise to wait for the outcome. Most probably the CO might come back asking you if they can deduct those points of experience which you have wrongly claimed? 
Apart from this if you wish to notify the CO you can fill in the form 1023 and upload it. If you qualify to secure an Invite even after the points deduction hen hopefully the CO would not reject the case but again this is my opionion only

DIBP will do the job verification if they need to.


----------



## engradnan2828

*Congrats*

Congrats buddy.
wish you all the best for future.



Abdin said:


> Guys I have received my grant Yesterday and below is my time line.
> 
> Computer System & Network Engineer - ANZSCO-263111
> Points claimed-60
> Invitation - 4-Jan-2016.
> Visa Lodged - 27-Feb 2016(Offshore)
> Medicals/PCC/Form-80,1221 and all other documents Uploaded -29-Feb 2016.
> CO Contact - 15 March 2016 GSM Adelaide(No document requested)
> Employment Verification call-14-Apr-2016
> Grant -29-April-16
> IED-10-FEB-2017


----------



## engradnan2828

*Congrats*

Good Luck



dreamtree said:


> Thougt this might be useful
> 
> Plant and Production Engineer - ANZSCO-233513
> Points claimed-65
> *MSA - Engineers Australia*:
> Applied : 23 Dec 2015
> Outcome : 20th Jan 2016
> *EOI : *
> invite 22nd Jan 2016
> 
> *Visa Lodged:*
> _23rd Jan 2016
> _PCC uploaded 2nd Feb 2016
> Medicals 5th Feb 2016
> uploaded all including Form 80
> 
> *CO contact - Brisbane*
> 12th Feb 2016 for Additional employment evidence (Salary payslips / IT returns ...)
> Responded 15th Feb 2016
> 
> *Visa grant* - Lodge to Grant duration 97 Days
> *29th April 2016 :* :cheer2:
> 
> *IED *10 Feb 2017
> lane: Mid June 2016
> 
> _All the best for those in process _


----------



## engradnan2828

*Congrats*

Congrats



qliz said:


> Dear all,
> 
> It seems like Friday night wasn't dry for me and my hubby. In fact, it was the best day for us. I've just received a call from my agent about half an hour ago, I've got myself and my hubby our long awaited golden mail! So we are official Australia PR since last night  I still couldn't believe it. Thank you so much for all the support from expat forum! Btw is from Brisbane CO team. I will update more later


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

59 Days and Counting...

the wait is taking a toll...



mr.sachdeva said:


> 100 days since visa lodgement and still waiting


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Same Here as well.

Lodged on 2-Mar.

All docs front loaded.

Application status - "Application Received"




tanujkundra said:


> Same here
> Lodged Visa Application on 18-Jan, uploaded all Documents on 04-Feb, after Medicals.
> Since then status in "immiaccount" is "Application Received".
> 
> No CO contact, no assessment commence mail or any other communication......Not even employment verification call.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

8 grants reported on the tracker for Friday (29-04-2016)



Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Friday was a dry day, let us not make our weekend a dry day.Enjoy your weekend guys/gals and congrats once again to all who were granted visas this week.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Hi Devi,

In the same boat.

Lodged on 2-Mar.. Still waiting for some response form the department.

59 Days and Counting.



sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you suggest as per my timeline how many days still Ineed to wait . Applied on 3rd March with all documents front loaded.Till now the status is "application REceived".No CO contact .... No email...


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats on your grant..

Awesome news..



Abdin said:


> Guys I have received my grant Yesterday and below is my time line.
> 
> Computer System & Network Engineer - ANZSCO-263111
> Points claimed-60
> Invitation - 4-Jan-2016.
> Visa Lodged - 27-Feb 2016(Offshore)
> Medicals/PCC/Form-80,1221 and all other documents Uploaded -29-Feb 2016.
> CO Contact - 15 March 2016 GSM Adelaide(No document requested)
> Employment Verification call-14-Apr-2016
> Grant -29-April-16
> IED-10-FEB-2017


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats..



dreamtree said:


> Thougt this might be useful
> 
> Plant and Production Engineer - ANZSCO-233513
> Points claimed-65
> *MSA - Engineers Australia*:
> Applied : 23 Dec 2015
> Outcome : 20th Jan 2016
> *EOI : *
> invite 22nd Jan 2016
> 
> *Visa Lodged:*
> _23rd Jan 2016
> _PCC uploaded 2nd Feb 2016
> Medicals 5th Feb 2016
> uploaded all including Form 80
> 
> *CO contact - Brisbane*
> 12th Feb 2016 for Additional employment evidence (Salary payslips / IT returns ...)
> Responded 15th Feb 2016
> 
> *Visa grant* - Lodge to Grant duration 97 Days
> *29th April 2016 :* :cheer2:
> 
> *IED *10 Feb 2017
> lane: Mid June 2016
> 
> _All the best for those in process _


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats qliz.

Great news



qliz said:


> Dear all,
> 
> It seems like Friday night wasn't dry for me and my hubby. In fact, it was the best day for us. I've just received a call from my agent about half an hour ago, I've got myself and my hubby our long awaited golden mail! So we are official Australia PR since last night  I still couldn't believe it. Thank you so much for all the support from expat forum! Btw is from Brisbane CO team. I will update more later


----------



## ravisth7

albena.d84 said:


> I had sent only colored scan coppy of a passport and they (assessment organization) returned me with request to be notarized
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


I don't know why they requested you to notarize your passport. But as per the requirements, it is not mandatory to notarize your original docs. Only color scans are enough. Only English translated docs needs to be notarized. And that worked in my case. I notarized only our Citizenship card, Birth Certificates and Tax Clearance Certificate which were translated to English from Nepali.


----------



## Vizyzz

HI Friends,

For Visa-189 ANZCO-2613

I have lodged the visa and paid the fees. Now I am attaching documents on which I have some questions. Need your urgent and valuable suggestions.


1) It is asking for Health Evidence of : We have already completed medical procedure and as per medical authority they will directly send medical results using HAP ID. So we don't have any documents to upload here. Is there any document which we are supposed to upload?


2) It also asking qualifications and work experience Australian Evidence of : We have not claimed any points against Australian qualification and work experience and we don't have any documents for the same.
What we supposed to do here.


Friends please help.






EOI 65 points: 11 Mar 2016
Invite: 27 April 2016


----------



## jairichi

Vizyzz said:


> HI Friends,
> 
> For Visa-189 ANZCO-2613
> 
> I have lodged the visa and paid the fees. Now I am attaching documents on which I have some questions. Need your urgent and valuable suggestions.
> 
> 
> 1) It is asking for Health Evidence of : We have already completed medical procedure and as per medical authority they will directly send medical results using HAP ID. So we don't have any documents to upload here. Is there any document which we are supposed to upload?
> 
> 
> 2) It also asking qualifications and work experience Australian Evidence of : We have not claimed any points against Australian qualification and work experience and we don't have any documents for the same.
> What we supposed to do here.
> 
> 
> Friends please help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EOI 65 points: 11 Mar 2016
> Invite: 27 April 2016


For both questions there is nothing to do from your side. Just leave those sections as it is.


----------



## ravisth7

Vizyzz said:


> HI Friends,
> 
> For Visa-189 ANZCO-2613
> 
> I have lodged the visa and paid the fees. Now I am attaching documents on which I have some questions. Need your urgent and valuable suggestions.
> 
> 
> 1) It is asking for Health Evidence of : We have already completed medical procedure and as per medical authority they will directly send medical results using HAP ID. So we don't have any documents to upload here. Is there any document which we are supposed to upload?
> 
> 
> 2) It also asking qualifications and work experience Australian Evidence of : We have not claimed any points against Australian qualification and work experience and we don't have any documents for the same.
> What we supposed to do here.
> 
> 
> Friends please help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EOI 65 points: 11 Mar 2016
> Invite: 27 April 2016


You don't need to do anything for both of your queries. Your medical report will be lodged directly by your hospital within 2-3 days. Upload all the reqd docs you have. Keep calm & wait for your grant. All the best


----------



## gautham2712

*Congrats Dreamtree*

Pretty similar times lines for the same ANZSCO code. I have logged on 31 jan 2016



dreamtree said:


> Thougt this might be useful
> 
> Plant and Production Engineer - ANZSCO-233513
> Points claimed-65
> *MSA - Engineers Australia*:
> Applied : 23 Dec 2015
> Outcome : 20th Jan 2016
> *EOI : *
> invite 22nd Jan 2016
> 
> *Visa Lodged:*
> _23rd Jan 2016
> _PCC uploaded 2nd Feb 2016
> Medicals 5th Feb 2016
> uploaded all including Form 80
> 
> *CO contact - Brisbane*
> 12th Feb 2016 for Additional employment evidence (Salary payslips / IT returns ...)
> Responded 15th Feb 2016
> 
> *Visa grant* - Lodge to Grant duration 97 Days
> *29th April 2016 :* :cheer2:
> 
> *IED *10 Feb 2017
> lane: Mid June 2016
> 
> _All the best for those in process _


----------



## lugia1

Did many applicants here go through medical examination after lodging the visa and before CO allocation or did they go through health declarations route before applying the visa ? I am talking about the ones who did not wait for CO for quick process obviously.


----------



## KASharma

*Visa 189 - Multiple Sclerosis*

Hi,

I am planning to launch my application for 189 visa with family. My wife has Multiple Sclerosis. Her MS is bit stable and she is not on any expensive medication nor in need of any sort of social support.

Please advise me on the following:

1. Is there anyone who passed medical examination with stable condition of MS?
2. If we do not declare MS during medical, what would be our chance of success?
3. I heard no medical support for first 2 years after you land Australia. In that case, what would be our choices if she need to go hospital?

Please help.

Regards,
Anand


----------



## albena.d84

ravisth7 said:


> I don't know why they requested you to notarize your passport. But as per the requirements, it is not mandatory to notarize your original docs. Only color scans are enough. Only English translated docs needs to be notarized. And that worked in my case. I notarized only our Citizenship card, Birth Certificates and Tax Clearance Certificate which were translated to English from Nepali.


I really don't know why, because my passport is issued by EU country, standart document, nothing special, with English signs... anyway 

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamalendra

seems Brisbane team finalise the applications in arnd 100 days only,,


----------



## jairichi

KASharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to launch my application for 189 visa with family. My wife has Multiple Sclerosis. Her MS is bit stable and she is not on any expensive medication nor in need of any sort of social support.
> 
> Please advise me on the following:
> 
> 1. Is there anyone who passed medical examination with stable condition of MS?
> 2. If we do not declare MS during medical, what would be our chance of success?
> 3. I heard no medical support for first 2 years after you land Australia. In that case, what would be our choices if she need to go hospital?
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Regards,
> Anand


Misrepresentation in visa application might lead to a ban/exclusion to enter Australia. If found in future you might still lose your PR. Be truthful in your visa application. And, who told you that once a PR lands in Australia there is no medical coverage for the first two years?


----------



## vikaschandra

lugia1 said:


> Did many applicants here go through medical examination after lodging the visa and before CO allocation or did they go through health declarations route before applying the visa ? I am talking about the ones who did not wait for CO for quick process obviously.


Most of the applicant do the medicals prior to CO being allocated in order to acheive faster visa decision


----------



## dorcus

Hello

We have lodged 189 visa application.
I am the primary applicant and my husband is dependent applicant.
My husband worked in the UAE for 7 months, 3 years back 
We have provided this information in his employment history but failed to add his stay in the UAE for the below question:


Has any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?


Please suggest what must be done now.
Thanks


----------



## jairichi

dorcus said:


> Hello
> 
> We have lodged 189 visa application.
> I am the primary applicant and my husband is dependent applicant.
> My husband worked in the UAE for 7 months, 3 years back
> We have provided this information in his employment history but failed to add his stay in the UAE for the below question:
> 
> 
> Has any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
> 
> 
> Please suggest what must be done now.
> Thanks


Fill form 1023 and upload it.


----------



## lugia1

vikaschandra said:


> Most of the applicant do the medicals prior to CO being allocated in order to acheive faster visa decision


I understand that, of course. I did the same thing when I applied for 476 visa 3 years ago. But couple of years ago health declaration system was introduced which allows people to do their medicals before lodging their visa. And as far as I understand under the new system it is not possible to go for medicals yourself after lodging the visa,you either have to do it before visa application or you need to wait for the CO allocation now. Is that right or am I misleaded ? Is is still possible to go for medicals after lodging the visa with your TRN or your own HAP ID you created ? That is what I am trying to clarify.


----------



## vikaschandra

KASharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to launch my application for 189 visa with family. My wife has Multiple Sclerosis. Her MS is bit stable and she is not on any expensive medication nor in need of any sort of social support.
> 
> Please advise me on the following:
> 
> 1. Is there anyone who passed medical examination with stable condition of MS?
> 2. If we do not declare MS during medical, what would be our chance of success?
> 3. I heard no medical support for first 2 years after you land Australia. In that case, what would be our choices if she need to go hospital?
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Regards,
> Anand


Anand I had come across a thread which disusses about MS I would suggest you to go throug it before taking a decision. Check this thread here

As you must be aware that MS is seriou ilness hence You should not hide the information from DIBP which might straight away lead to visa Refusal.


----------



## jairichi

lugia1 said:


> I understand that, of course. I did the same thing when I applied for 476 visa 3 years ago. But couple of years ago health declaration system was introduced which allows people to do their medicals before lodging their visa. And as far as I understand under the new system it is not possible to go for medicals yourself after lodging the visa,you either have to do it before visa application or you need to wait for the CO allocation now. Is that right or am I misleaded ? Is is still possible to go for medicals after lodging the visa with your TRN or your own HAP ID you created ? That is what I am trying to clarify.


It is still the same. You can create a HAP ID before lodging a visa application through "my health declarations" or lodge a visa and get the HAP ID and go for medicals. CO allocation is not needed at all to get your medicals done.


----------



## dorcus

Hello

As an alternative to Form 1023, there is a section called 'Update us' in ImmiAccount where there is a provision to update incorrect information.
Can we make use of this.

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

lugia1 said:


> I understand that, of course. I did the same thing when I applied for 476 visa 3 years ago. But couple of years ago health declaration system was introduced which allows people to do their medicals before lodging their visa. And as far as I understand under the new system it is not possible to go for medicals yourself after lodging the visa,you either have to do it before visa application or you need to wait for the CO allocation now. Is that right or am I misleaded ? Is is still possible to go for medicals after lodging the visa with your TRN or your own HAP ID you created ? That is what I am trying to clarify.


Yes you understaning is right. If you have lodged the visa application wait for the CO

for detailed Information on who should and who should not use MHD read here


----------



## Raiyan

lugia1 said:


> Did many applicants here go through medical examination after lodging the visa and before CO allocation or did they go through health declarations route before applying the visa ? I am talking about the ones who did not wait for CO for quick process obviously.




Me...


----------



## lugia1

vikaschandra said:


> Yes you understaning is right. If you have lodged the visa application wait for the CO
> 
> for detailed Information on who should and who should not use MHD read here


Are you sure about that ? The poster above you (jairichi) gave a different answer. Btw, I know you cant use MHD after you lodge a visa, but you can still go for medical examination through your application before CO assigned as it seems. Anyway more people would clarify this probably.


----------



## jairichi

lugia1 said:


> Are you sure about that ? The poster above gave a different answer. Btw, I know you cant use MHD after you lodge a visa, but you can still go for medical examination through your application before CO assigned as it seems. Anyway more people would clarify this probably.


Before lodging my 189 visa I generated HAP ID through "my health declarations" link. But, decided to lodge my application after 2 days (i.e. before medicals were scheduled and done). When I lodged my application I found that the HAP ID generated automatically got linked to my main visa application. Went for medicals and got it cleared. Now CO is allocated asking for one missing document which is US PCC which we are still waiting to get. You can see everything in my timeline.
In my opinion it is better to complete and upload everything before CO is allocated. In this way you might expect a direct grant.


----------



## lugia1

jairichi said:


> Before lodging my 189 visa I generated HAP ID through "my health declarations" link. But, decided to lodge my application after 2 days (i.e. before medicals were scheduled and done). When I lodged my application I found that the HAP ID generated automatically got linked to my main visa application. Went for medicals and got it cleared. Now CO is allocated asking for one missing document which is US PCC which we are still waiting to get. You can see everything in my timeline.
> In my opinion is better to complete and upload everything before CO is allocated. In this way you might expect a direct grant.


I would prefer to lodge my visa and then go for medical examination (without waiting CO allocation obviously) as it seems less complex to me. What I am afraid is that if I do not go for my health declarations route and lodge visa I won't have the opportunity to do my medicals before a CO is assigned meaning that I will waste time. I am still really confused about the system.


----------



## andreyx108b

lugia1 said:


> I would prefer to lodge my visa and then go for medical examination (without waiting CO allocation obviously) as it seems less complex to me. What I am afraid is that if I do not go for my health declarations route and lodge visa I won't have the opportunity to do my medicals before a CO is assigned meaning that I will waste time. I am still really confused about the system.


I did medicals 2 month before lodging  got long IED like 8 month...


----------



## lugia1

andreyx108b said:


> I did medicals 2 month before lodging  got long IED like 8 month...


Still doesn't address my problem though. What I want to do is that lodge visa after 11 May round (which I will get invitation 99%) and then do my medicals immediately without waiting for CO like people used to do in the past system. I dont want to go for my health declarations route. Is this possible ?


----------



## andreyx108b

Yes... I see no issues - just provide hapid when filling the application form.


----------



## jairichi

lugia1 said:


> Still doesn't address my problem though. What I want to do is that lodge visa after 11 May round (which I will get invitation 99%) and then do my medicals immediately without waiting for CO like people used to do in the past system. I dont want to go for my health declarations route. Is this possible ?


The answer is there for you. You can do immediately after you lodge your visa application. No issue due to that.


----------



## lugia1

Ok, thanks for information to everyone.


----------



## vikaschandra

lugia1 said:


> Still doesn't address my problem though. What I want to do is that lodge visa after 11 May round (which I will get invitation 99%) and then do my medicals immediately without waiting for CO like people used to do in the past system. I dont want to go for my health declarations route. Is this possible ?


Jairichi in his/her previous post has cleared the process on how to get it done before CO is allocated right after visa lodge this is the best way to go about it. Now if you do not want to MHD then can't assure what could be the best process for you


----------



## Raiyan

Dear experts, I forgot to mention my inactivity time after graduation from Nov 2003 to december 2004, 1 year 2 months, in form 80. From Jan 2005 till date I have no gap. I saw form 1223 which is basically a form of incorrect answer. But for my case, it was not an incorrect answer but something I forgot to add in form 80 and now I want to add. How can I solve (add my inactivity time in form 80) this issue? I dont want my CO to come back to me asking for this which will cost me another 2-4 weeks to know my application result.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Raiyan said:


> Dear experts, I forgot to mention my inactivity time after graduation from Nov 2003 to december 2004, 1 year 2 months, in form 80. From Jan 2005 till date I have no gap. I saw form 1223 which is basically a form of incorrect answer. But for my case, it was not an incorrect answer but something I forgot to add in form 80 and now I want to add. How can I solve (add my inactivity time in form 80) this issue? I dont want my CO to come back to me asking for this which will cost me another 2-4 weeks to know my application result.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fill in a new form, add missing details and upload it with a new name like "Principal Applicant_Form 80_New"


----------



## kritigulshan

I am onshore on 457 and recently issued Bridging Visa A.
I will be travelling soon to India and want to know if I need to apply for Bridging Visa B.
Also,how long does it take for BVB to be issued.

Thanks


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

60 Days and Counting..

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sol79

You will continue to remain on your 457 till it expires, or your sponsor cancels it. Within that time, you can travel overseas and back.

Your BV will kick in only after your 457 is done. If you travel after that time (if your visa is still in process), you'll need to make BV arrangements.

Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## kanz12

shawnchristophervaz said:


> 60 Days and Counting..
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


94 days and counting


----------



## jairichi

Raiyan said:


> Dear experts, I forgot to mention my inactivity time after graduation from Nov 2003 to december 2004, 1 year 2 months, in form 80. From Jan 2005 till date I have no gap. I saw form 1223 which is basically a form of incorrect answer. But for my case, it was not an incorrect answer but something I forgot to add in form 80 and now I want to add. How can I solve (add my inactivity time in form 80) this issue? I dont want my CO to come back to me asking for this which will cost me another 2-4 weeks to know my application result.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fill form 1023. Filling a new form 80 might create confusion for CO.


----------



## Robi.bd

kanz12 said:


> 94 days and counting


93 days and counting


----------



## Vizyzz

*Form 80 and 1221 Related Question*



jairichi said:


> Fill form 1023. Filling a new form 80 might create confusion for CO.




I have some question regarding form 80 and form 1221. 


1 My assumption is I need to upload signed copy ( ( Scan)of both the forms in Immiaccount. Is that correct?

2. In Form 1221 There are lot of questions for which I dont have answer at this moment. Should I leave blank or should fill tentative details ? Like Q18 ( Intended Travel Date ), Q19 ( Date Of Departure),Q30 ( Details of Contact in AUS).

Appreciate your reply. 

Thanks


----------



## Vizyzz

*form 80 and form 1221*



Robi.bd said:


> 93 days and counting



I have some question regarding form 80 and form 1221.


1 My assumption is I need to upload signed copy ( ( Scan)of both the forms in Immiaccount. Is that correct?

2. In Form 1221 There are lot of questions for which I dont have answer at this moment. Should I leave blank or should fill tentative details ? Like Q18 ( Intended Travel Date ), Q19 ( Date Of Departure),Q30 ( Details of Contact in AUS).

Appreciate your reply.

Thanks


----------



## sol79

Vizyzz said:


> I have some question regarding form 80 and form 1221.
> 
> 
> 1 My assumption is I need to upload signed copy ( ( Scan)of both the forms in Immiaccount. Is that correct?
> 
> 2. In Form 1221 There are lot of questions for which I dont have answer at this moment. Should I leave blank or should fill tentative details ? Like Q18 ( Intended Travel Date ), Q19 ( Date Of Departure),Q30 ( Details of Contact in AUS).
> 
> Appreciate your reply.
> 
> Thanks


1 - Correct.
2 - Leave them blank if you do not know the details.


----------



## Robi.bd

I have some question regarding form 80 and form 1221.


1 My assumption is I need to upload signed copy ( ( Scan)of both the forms in Immiaccount. Is that correct?
Robi: Yes.

2. In Form 1221 There are lot of questions for which I dont have answer at this moment. Should I leave blank or should fill tentative details ? Like Q18 ( Intended Travel Date ), Q19 ( Date Of Departure),Q30 ( Details of Contact in AUS).
Robi: I kept as blank.

Appreciate your reply.


----------



## Vizyzz

vikaschandra said:


> Fill in a new form, add missing details and upload it with a new name like "Principal Applicant_Form 80_New"



I also have a gap of 5 months after my gradtutaion. But where we have to add this time in form 80. Please guide.


----------



## dublin2

Hello All,

I received invitation for 189 on 27 April. I am in the process of collecting documents required like PCC and others. 

I have a question about FRONT LOADING documents as most suggest. Can someone please tell me how do I initiate a visa application so that ALL including 80,1221, PCC and medicals are FRONTLOADED instead of CO requesting them. Right now I havent started my application. I am confused about Health examination too. How do I take appointment for medicals?

Can someone briefly shed light on my queries although I have started to go over this thread and will continue to do so.

Thanks 
Dublin2


----------



## sol79

dublin2 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received invitation for 189 on 27 April. I am in the process of collecting documents required like PCC and others.
> 
> I have a question about FRONT LOADING documents as most suggest. Can someone please tell me how do I initiate a visa application so that ALL including 80,1221, PCC and medicals are FRONTLOADED instead of CO requesting them. Right now I havent started my application. I am confused about Health examination too. How do I take appointment for medicals?
> 
> Can someone briefly shed light on my queries although I have started to go over this thread and will continue to do so.
> 
> Thanks
> Dublin2


1. PCCS - Apply for them and keep the colour / certified copies handy.
2. Medicals - Create a new application in your immi account and select Health. Follow the screens, complete your details, print out the letter with your HAP ID and book an appointment for your medicals. The results will be updated by the clinic on the system and will reflect in your application automatically.
3. Apply for the visa - you'll be asked to provide the HAP ID if you've already done your medicals. That'll get linked to your application just under the link for attaching documents.

Attach your PCC documents under the Character requirements. Attach the form 80 and 1221, resume, marriage certificate (if applicable), colour scan of your English test score, ACS assessment and a payslip from each employer (in addition to the usual documents for all points claimed) and you have a completed application that the CO won't ask anything else for.


----------



## vikaschandra

Vizyzz said:


> I also have a gap of 5 months after my gradtutaion. But where we have to add this time in form 80. Please guide.


Mention the details of the gap in Part T page number 18. make sure you mention how you supported yourself during this span (eg. savings, parents supported you etc)


----------



## vikaschandra

Robi.bd said:


> I have some question regarding form 80 and form 1221.
> 
> 
> 1 My assumption is I need to upload signed copy ( ( Scan)of both the forms in Immiaccount. Is that correct?
> Robi: Yes.
> 
> 2. In Form 1221 There are lot of questions for which I dont have answer at this moment. Should I leave blank or should fill tentative details ? Like Q18 ( Intended Travel Date ), Q19 ( Date Of Departure),Q30 ( Details of Contact in AUS).
> Robi: I kept as blank.
> 
> Appreciate your reply.


correct.


----------



## dublin2

sol79 said:


> 1. PCCS - Apply for them and keep the colour / certified copies handy.
> 2. Medicals - Create a new application in your immi account and select Health. Follow the screens, complete your details, print out the letter with your HAP ID and book an appointment for your medicals. The results will be updated by the clinic on the system and will reflect in your application automatically.
> 3. Apply for the visa - you'll be asked to provide the HAP ID if you've already done your medicals. That'll get linked to your application just under the link for attaching documents.
> 
> Attach your PCC documents under the Character requirements. Attach the form 80 and 1221, resume, marriage certificate (if applicable), colour scan of your English test score, ACS assessment and a payslip from each employer (in addition to the usual documents for all points claimed) and you have a completed application that the CO won't ask anything else for.


THANKS for replying!

So basically 

1. can have medicals even before paying for visa??

2. I saw "Apply for visa " in Skillselect. Is that where you do STEP 3 mentioned by you ??

thanks again.


----------



## lance_k

sol79 said:


> 1. PCCS - Apply for them and keep the colour / certified copies handy.
> 2. Medicals - Create a new application in your immi account and select Health. Follow the screens, complete your details, print out the letter with your HAP ID and book an appointment for your medicals. The results will be updated by the clinic on the system and will reflect in your application automatically.
> 3. Apply for the visa - you'll be asked to provide the HAP ID if you've already done your medicals. That'll get linked to your application just under the link for attaching documents.
> 
> Attach your PCC documents under the Character requirements. Attach the form 80 and 1221, resume, marriage certificate (if applicable), colour scan of your English test score, ACS assessment and a payslip from each employer (in addition to the usual documents for all points claimed) and you have a completed application that the CO won't ask anything else for.


@sol79, thanks this was helpful.I'm in the same state as dublin2. Quick Question, While filling the Immi Account Online Visa lodging screens, the PTE Academic Registration Number and ACS Reference Number came automatically - So, I'm thinking why we need to scan and upload these documents? You mean to say we need to upload the certified copies of these PDF documents?


----------



## lance_k

Mithung said:


> To add to your list. The grapes are sour too.


@Mithung, If you can, Please summarize the steps you took after the Invite? I got the invite on April 26, Still no clarify on steps for lodging a visa. It will be helpful for most of us. Appreciate your help.


----------



## sol79

lance_k said:


> @sol79, thanks this was helpful.I'm in the same state as dublin2. Quick Question, While filling the Immi Account Online Visa lodging screens, the PTE Academic Registration Number and ACS Reference Number came automatically - So, I'm thinking why we need to scan and upload these documents? You mean to say we need to upload the certified copies of these PDF documents?


You do not need to upload these. However, I have seen cases where the CO requests for them anyway. 

Each time the CO contacts you for any additional documents, they move on to other applications and circle back to yours after 4-6 weeks (even if you provide the docs the same day).

So, you might as well upload colour scans of the following and save yourself a few weeks:

1. Resume (any format, but make sure the details match your work exp letters).
2. A couple of payslips from each employer.
3. Latest payslip from your current employer.
4. Assessment Authority (ACS) report.
5. English test score.
6. Form 80 and 1221.
7. Spouse resume (even if you're not claiming partner skills points).
8. Passport pic - 35 mm x 45 mm.
9. Birth Certificate.


----------



## jairichi

lance_k said:


> @sol79, thanks this was helpful.I'm in the same state as dublin2. Quick Question, While filling the Immi Account Online Visa lodging screens, the PTE Academic Registration Number and ACS Reference Number came automatically - So, I'm thinking why we need to scan and upload these documents? You mean to say we need to upload the certified copies of these PDF documents?


Upload those documents anyway unless you want to be the unlucky one to get a request from CO to upload these documents later thus delaying your visa processing time.


----------



## sol79

dublin2 said:


> THANKS for replying!
> 
> So basically
> 
> 1. can have medicals even before paying for visa??
> 
> 2. I saw "Apply for visa " in Skillselect. Is that where you do STEP 3 mentioned by you ??
> 
> thanks again.


I started my medicals 2 months before applying for the visa. I have scars on my lungs from a cured TB infection during my childhood. Since the scars are permanent and show up on the chest X-ray, I'm usually asked to undergo a TB test for most of my work permit applications. Some of the tests can take a few weeks. So I completed mine between Dec 15 - March 16 and applied for the visa on 31/03. So to answer your questions:

1. Yes. Via a New application in your immi account. It gets linked to your visa application via the HAP ID you provide in the visa application.
2. Yes, it's in your EOI Homepage tab.

Good luck!


----------



## Vizyzz

sol79 said:


> I started my medicals 2 months before applying for the visa. I have scars on my lungs from a cured TB infection during my childhood. Since the scars are permanent and show up on the chest X-ray, I'm usually asked to undergo a TB test for most of my work permit applications. Some of the tests can take a few weeks. So I completed mine between Dec 15 - March 16 and applied for the visa on 31/03. So to answer your questions:
> 
> 1. Yes. Via a New application in your immi account. It gets linked to your visa application via the HAP ID you provide in the visa application.
> 2. Yes, it's in your EOI Homepage tab.
> 
> Good luck!



Under which option we should upload Resume ? Please guide


----------



## sol79

Vizyzz said:


> Under which option we should upload Resume ? Please guide


Here's my list of optional documents along with the appropriate sections:

1. Resume - Employment History - Evidence Of.
2. Payslips - Work Experience (Overseas/Australia_ - Evidence of.
3. Assessment Authority (ACS) report - Skills Assessment
5. English test score - Language Ability
6. Form 80 and 1221 - Character (form 80) and Form 1221
7. Spouse resume (even if you're not claiming partner skills points) - Same as yours, but in the partner document upload section.
8. Passport pic - 35 mm x 45 mm - Photograph - Passport.
9. Birth Certificate - Birth or Age - Evidence of.


----------



## Vizyzz

HI Friends,


I have not claimed spouse points for 189 . Do I need to submit form 80 and 1221 for spouse ?

Thanks already


----------



## jairichi

Vizyzz said:


> HI Friends,
> 
> 
> I have not claimed spouse points for 189 . Do I need to submit form 80 and 1221 for spouse ?
> 
> Thanks already


Better to submit.


----------



## vikaschandra

Vizyzz said:


> HI Friends,
> 
> 
> I have not claimed spouse points for 189 . Do I need to submit form 80 and 1221 for spouse ?
> 
> Thanks already


Form 80 and 1221 are character assessment form and has nothing to do with points claimed. It is advisable to fill & upload


----------



## Mithung

lance_k said:


> @Mithung, If you can, Please summarize the steps you took after the Invite? I got the invite on April 26, Still no clarify on steps for lodging a visa. It will be helpful for most of us. Appreciate your help.


1. From your skillselect click on 'Apply Visa'
2. Create immiaccount account
3. Fill form (18 pages) and submit
4. Make payment
5. Upload docs including form 80 and 1221
6. Apply PCC
7. Undergo Medical
8. Wait indefinitely for the grant


----------



## dufferdev

HI

I have paid fees for the Visa 189 and I am in the phase of uploading documents.

I have few doubts

1) I have not seen any form till now about uploading Form 80 & 1221 so do I need to submit it ?

2) I am applying for my Spouse too, so do I need to submit Form 80 & 1221 for my spouse too ?

3) I am not able to upload PDF, am I doing something wrong ?

4) I am confused about the health thing, somewhere I read that I cant generate HAP code once I pay Visa Fees and have to wait for the CO to assign me a HAP code, and in some forum posts I read that its better to submit Health certificate to speed up the process.. Can I generate the HAP code now (after paying my Visa 189 fees) and try to speedup my process ?

Please help me for this..

Thanks in Advance...


----------



## vikaschandra

dufferdev said:


> HI
> 
> I have paid fees for the Visa 189 and I am in the phase of uploading documents.
> 
> I have few doubts
> 
> 1) I have not seen any form till now about uploading Form 80 & 1221 so do I need to submit it ?
> 
> 2) I am applying for my Spouse too, so do I need to submit Form 80 & 1221 for my spouse too ?
> 
> 3) I am not able to upload PDF, am I doing something wrong ?
> 
> 4) I am confused about the health thing, somewhere I read that I cant generate HAP code once I pay Visa Fees and have to wait for the CO to assign me a HAP code, and in some forum posts I read that its better to submit Health certificate to speed up the process.. Can I generate the HAP code now (after paying my Visa 189 fees) and try to speedup my process ?
> 
> Please help me for this..
> 
> Thanks in Advance...


Once you have paid the visa fees you will be able to see the option to attach documents. I would advise you to go through all the categories prior to start uploading documents in order to not upload the document under wrong category
Form 80 and form 1221 needa to be downloaded. Google it. Use the latest version-2015
Upload the form 80 under character assessment and form 1221 under others
Yes fill and upload the form for your spouse as well under the secondary applicants name
Check the size of the pdf file there is limiation to the size and the also the naming convention used maybe it is too long. 
You should be able to see organise health assessment under each applicant use that to generated HAP ID


----------



## vikaschandra

The week starts from tomorrow for the guys who have been assigned CO from Adelaide and For applicants having CO from Brisbane yet another day to go before expecting Grant


----------



## dufferdev

vikaschandra said:


> Once you have paid the visa fees you will be able to see the option to attach documents. I would advise you to go through all the categories prior to start uploading documents in order to not upload the document under wrong category
> Form 80 and form 1221 needa to be downloaded. Google it. Use the latest version-2015
> Upload the form 80 under character assessment and form 1221 under others
> Yes fill and upload the form for your spouse as well under the secondary applicants name
> Check the size of the pdf file there is limiation to the size and the also the naming convention used maybe it is too long.
> You should be able to see organise health assessment under each applicant use that to generated HAP ID


Hi

Thanks for your quick response.

I have uploaded my PCC in " Character, Evidence of" and now its not allowing me to upload any more documents in the "Character, Evidence of", now can I upload form 80 under others along with 1221?


----------



## vikaschandra

dufferdev said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for your quick response.
> 
> I have uploaded my PCC in " Character, Evidence of" and now its not allowing me to upload any more documents in the "Character, Evidence of", now can I upload form 80 under others along with 1221?


Sorry to have missed to put the complete categorization the form 80 goes under Form 80 Personal Particulars for character Assessment and the PCC under character evidence of overseas police clearance.

Check form 1221 under add more documents


----------



## satabdi2503

*EA skill assessment-CDR way*

Hello Ravi, Congratulations on your grant and best of luck for your journey. Sorry for posting this question here but it was urgent.
It is from your signature that I found you had applied for MSA with CDR and fast track. I had also applied the same alongwith RSA also back in march with only realizing that RSA was not at all required for my case. Thereafter I requested the Skill assessor to go away with only CDR way and he sent me the outcome next day. The letter of course quotes ' Relevant Skilled employment overseas' as nil. 

My concern is whether this statement is a standard feature in all others cases where anyone even goes for the CDR way only. I am worried that the statement 'nil' will not impact or be misunderstood for my skill assessment.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## satabdi2503

*EA skill assessment-CDR way*



ravisth7 said:


> Hello guys...
> 
> How would you know if a CO has been assigned to your application or not?? Would you be notified through email or not? My application status is "Application Received" at present. When a CO is assigned, will this status change and what would be the changed status??
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hello Ravi, Congratulations on your grant and best of luck for your journey. Sorry for posting this question here but it was urgent.
It is from your signature that I found you had applied for MSA with CDR and fast track. I had also applied the same alongwith RSA also back in march with only realizing that RSA was not at all required for my case. Thereafter I requested the Skill assessor to go away with only CDR way and he sent me the outcome next day. The letter of course quotes ' Relevant Skilled employment overseas' as nil. 

My concern is whether this statement is a standard feature in all others cases where anyone even goes for the CDR way only. I am worried that the statement 'nil' will not impact or be misunderstood for my skill assessment.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## dakshch

Is DIBP working tomorrow???


----------



## vikaschandra

dakshch said:


> Is DIBP working tomorrow???


Dakshch have answere to your post on another thread

Yes DIBP Adelaide should be working tomorrow. But it is holiday in Brisbane - Labor Day


----------



## varun_gupta11

Guys

I got my grant on 28th april for both myself and wife. Since we have applied through agent. I have few doubts.

Our agent has forwarded the mail sent from gsm adelaide which has both grant letters attached. I need to know whether apart from these grant letters we will need anything from agent like something to be downloaded from immi account or anything else
Please update guys as I have to settle final payment with agent tommorow.

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

varun_gupta11 said:


> Guys
> 
> I got my grant on 28th april for both myself and wife. Since we have applied through agent. I have few doubts.
> 
> Our agent has forwarded the mail sent from gsm adelaide which has both grant letters attached. I need to know whether apart from these grant letters we will need anything from agent like something to be downloaded from immi account or anything else
> Please update guys as I have to settle final payment with agent tommorow.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations to you and your wife
Check the VEVO details here and download a copy of it.

Ask you agent to share the immiaccount with you. You will need it for future transactions


----------



## dufferdev

vikaschandra said:


> sorry to have missed to put the complete categorization the form 80 goes under form 80 personal particulars for character assessment and the pcc under character evidence of overseas police clearance.
> 
> Check form 1221 under add more documents


thanks a lot brother...


----------



## Jezza.S

lance_k said:


> @Mithung, If you can, Please summarize the steps you took after the Invite? I got the invite on April 26, Still no clarify on steps for lodging a visa. It will be helpful for most of us. Appreciate your help.




Just to add to what mithung said,

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

Have a good look at the list and prepare your documents properly to save yourself time. 

Medical (part of my health declaration) can be done before lodging the application. Register your Immiaccount, generate your own HAP ID for medical first before clicking on that button on EOI.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations

Don't wait till CO to contact you for medical, that is gonna be extra waiting time. Better do it beforehand. 

Once you have the HAP ID, you can submit your application and then find a place to do medical ASAP to minimize grant delay.


----------



## varun_gupta11

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations to you and your wife
> Check the VEVO details here and download a copy of it.
> 
> Ask you agent to share the immiaccount with you. You will need it for future transactions


My agent said they are using one immiaccount for all their applicants so they can not share immiaccount details. Can you let me know where in future it will be required so i can discuss with them.


----------



## varun_gupta11

*vevo details*



vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations to you and your wife
> Check the VEVO details here and download a copy of it.
> 
> Ask you agent to share the immiaccount with you. You will need it for future transactions


Hi Vikas,

I am able to get VEVO details for my wife who is primary applicant.
But i am not able to retrieve VEVO details for myself with same TRN number. 
Do i need to use Grant number for the same.

Regards
Varun


----------



## vikaschandra

varun_gupta11 said:


> My agent said they are using one immiaccount for all their applicants so they can not share immiaccount details. Can you let me know where in future it will be required so i can discuss with them.


Well you can just do an import of the application to a new immi account using the TRN. You would need it for any kind of updates to be provided to DIBP (eg. Passport change)


----------



## vikaschandra

varun_gupta11 said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> I am able to get VEVO details for my wife who is primary applicant.
> But i am not able to retrieve VEVO details for myself with same TRN number.
> Do i need to use Grant number for the same.
> 
> Regards
> Varun


Yes there are multiple options try using grant number or passport details in case the TRN is not working


----------



## varun_gupta11

*vevo details*



vikaschandra said:


> Yes there are multiple options try using grant number or passport details in case the TRN is not working


I have seen in some of threads it is mentioned Vevo details can be seen for secondary and dependant applicants using password only. Password will be given to individual applicant on calling DIBP only and for that you have to be in Australia.

Please suggest if anyone is able to retreive Vevo details for secondary and dependant applicants just using TRN or Visa Grant number.


----------



## vikaschandra

varun_gupta11 said:


> I have seen in some of threads it is mentioned Vevo details can be seen for secondary and dependant applicants using password only. Password will be given to individual applicant on calling DIBP only and for that you have to be in Australia.
> 
> Please suggest if anyone is able to retreive Vevo details for secondary and dependant applicants just using TRN or Visa Grant number.


I have never heard or know of something like password to be used to check VEVO for secondary applicant. I did myself check for my spouse and dependent child and also downloaded a copy just using the grant number. 

You should be able to do the same no restrictions as such.


----------



## andreyx108b

vikaschandra said:


> I have never heard or know of something like password to be used to check VEVO for secondary applicant. I did myself check for my spouse and dependent child and also downloaded a copy just using the grant number. You should be able to do the same no restrictions as such.


I second that


----------



## alfancay

Is there any difference in emailing or uploading (In IMMI account) the requested document. I was asked to submit the polio vaccination for my daughter, which i did by replying the email from the department. 

i did received the confirmation email that email has been received by the dept.

Should i upload the doc in immi account or email is OK? CO response time is same in both cases ?


----------



## jairichi

alfancay said:


> Is there any difference in emailing or uploading (In IMMI account) the requested document. I was asked to submit the polio vaccination for my daughter, which i did by replying the email from the department.
> 
> i did received the confirmation email that email has been received by the dept.
> 
> Should i upload the doc in immi account or email is OK? CO response time is same in both cases ?


You should have simply uploaded requested document using immiaccount and clicked on "information provided".


----------



## alfancay

jairichi said:


> You should have simply uploaded requested document using immiaccount and clicked on "information provided".



But the information provided button was not enabled and also the application status is assessment in progress.


----------



## jairichi

alfancay said:


> But the information provided button was not enabled and also the application status is assessment in progress.


Got it. Upload the document in immiaccount then.


----------



## alfancay

jairichi said:


> Got it. Upload the document in immiaccount then.


Thnks... But i also want to know that is there any difference in terms of CO response time?


----------



## jairichi

alfancay said:


> Thnks... But i also want to know that is there any difference in terms of CO response time?


My belief is it is possible. When one sends a document to that common mail ID whoever has access to it has to go through it and assign that attached document to an individual visa application. You need to understand that they might be getting thousands of mails to that email account. But, uploading it directly to your immiaccount saves the hassle and time. It is just my speculation.


----------



## alfancay

jairichi said:


> My belief is it is possible. When one sends a document to that common mail ID whoever has access to it has to go through it and assign that attached document to an individual visa application. You need to understand that they might be getting thousands of mails to that email account. But, uploading it directly to your immiaccount saves the hassle and time. It is just my speculation.


well it makes sense  will upload it in the morning. Thanks for the help


----------



## jairichi

alfancay said:


> well it makes sense  will upload it in the morning. Thanks for the help


Good luck to get your grant quickly.


----------



## theskyisalive

dakshch said:


> 145 days since visa lodged.
> 112 days since CO contact.
> 110 days since request complete.
> 
> NOTHiNG yet. All guesses are off when it comes to how DIBP functions.


Keep hope...one fine morning the surprise golden mail will just appear in your mailbox, that morning should be anyday now!


----------



## himanshu181in

110 days after CO contact
123 days after Visa lodged

263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
Grant - 

When will i get my grant??



263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
Grant -


----------



## dakshch

Any grants today ??


----------



## SKforAus

Our timelines are same. Hope we will get Visa this week.

Did you called them post 90 days?? I called them post 90 days and received employee verification call post that. 
Called them - 9th April
Employee verification call - 20th April.


----------



## andreyx108b

dakshch said:


> Any grants today ??


 too early


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Can some one confirm -Does Form 16 suffice in place of Payslip from employer as Form 16 is more authentic and have info of the complete financial year?


----------



## andreyx108b

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Can some one confirm -Does Form 16 suffice in place of Payslip from employer as Form 16 is more authentic and have info of the complete financial year?


Better to submit both


----------



## MissionAus_2016

andreyx108b said:


> Better to submit both




That is correct but for one of the employee of mine, my agent has just attached Form-16 and since I spying on my application so can't even tell my agent that u hv missed Payslips of one employer. Thus asking is there a chance that CO can ask for Palysip though Form-16 is already there


----------



## andreyx108b

jitinbhasin21 said:


> That is correct but for one of the employee of mine, my agent has just attached Form-16 and since I spying on my application so can't even tell my agent that u hv missed Payslips of one employer. Thus asking is there a chance that CO can ask for Palysip though Form-16 is already there


I highly doubt that CO would ask - but we never know.


----------



## vikaschandra

jitinbhasin21 said:


> That is correct but for one of the employee of mine, my agent has just attached Form-16 and since I spying on my application so can't even tell my agent that u hv missed Payslips of one employer. Thus asking is there a chance that CO can ask for Palysip though Form-16 is already there


Ask your agent to print you the summary of the immi account and that ways you would be able to see what all have been attached though you already know it
and then can tell your agent that I see that you have missed the payslips  so please upload them as well


----------



## conjoinme

Hi Guys,
I have joined this thread officially now. Loadged 189 visa on Saturday, will update signature in a while. Uploading docs and arranging for medicals. 
All the best to all waiting for grants. Hope you all get soon. Happy to respond to any queries related to lodgement.
Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

conjoinme said:


> Hi Guys, I have joined this thread officially now. Loadged 189 visa on Saturday, will update signature in a while. Uploading docs and arranging for medicals. All the best to all waiting for grants. Hope you all get soon. Happy to respond to any queries related to lodgement. Cheers


Good luck!


----------



## conjoinme

andreyx108b said:


> Good luck!


Thanks Andrey


----------



## NiksG

Hi

I paid visa fee for 189 on 21-Apr-16.
Was preparing all sets of documents offline, which needs to be uploaded. Got delayed a bit.

Got a mail from GSM Adelaide asking me to upload the documents within next 28 days.
Received the mail on 30-May-2016, strange, as it was a Saturday. Might be some background processing etc.

I've front loaded all the documents now and submitted through "Provide Information" button. Also dropped a mail to GSM Adelaide informing them the same

Any idea (based on the previous experience) whether the CO will pick up the case only after 28 days, or they pick it up early as well based on their bandwidth

Also, any queries related to docs, I should be able to answer now 

Thx
NiksG


----------



## dinusubba

CO contacted asking for medicals. Surprised on how quick they started processing.


----------



## sumM

Your visa assigned to Adelaide or Brisbane?




dinusubba said:


> CO contacted asking for medicals. Surprised on how quick they started processing.


----------



## kawal_547

NiksG said:


> Hi
> 
> I paid visa fee for 189 on 21-Apr-16.
> Was preparing all sets of documents offline, which needs to be uploaded. Got delayed a bit.
> 
> Got a mail from GSM Adelaide asking me to upload the documents within next 28 days.
> Received the mail on 30-May-2016, strange, as it was a Saturday. Might be some background processing etc.
> 
> I've front loaded all the documents now and submitted through "Provide Information" button. Also dropped a mail to GSM Adelaide informing them the same
> 
> Any idea (based on the previous experience) whether the CO will pick up the case only after 28 days, or they pick it up early as well based on their bandwidth
> 
> Also, any queries related to docs, I should be able to answer now
> 
> Thx
> NiksG


CO got assigned and luckily he saw ur file.

CO always gives 28 days of window to upload the required docs

Even I got my first CO contact mail on a Saturday


Since you have uploaded it.

CO might come bk to us case withing a day also n there is no end limit.


----------



## dinusubba

sumM said:


> Your visa assigned to Adelaide or Brisbane?


Adelaide


----------



## sandeshrego

NiksG said:


> Hi
> 
> I paid visa fee for 189 on 21-Apr-16.
> Was preparing all sets of documents offline, which needs to be uploaded. Got delayed a bit.
> 
> Got a mail from GSM Adelaide asking me to upload the documents within next 28 days.
> Received the mail on 30-May-2016, strange, as it was a Saturday. Might be some background processing etc.
> 
> I've front loaded all the documents now and submitted through "Provide Information" button. Also dropped a mail to GSM Adelaide informing them the same
> 
> Any idea (based on the previous experience) whether the CO will pick up the case only after 28 days, or they pick it up early as well based on their bandwidth
> 
> Since April first week, CO contact time after lodging visa was between 16 -20 days. However, since last week, CO has contacted people in one week. Also, many applicants are getting Direct Grant since April. This is good news for us.
> 
> Also, any queries related to docs, I should be able to answer now
> 
> Thx
> NiksG


Received the mail on 30th May 2016??? It's ok. I think you meant April 30th..

By the way, in best cases, if all your documents are without any ambiguity and there is no confusion in your documents, you will get your PR between 30-50 days from the day the CO contacted you ( Typically between 35 - 42 days ). 

However, if there is even a slight mismatch in your certificate, payslip, spouse or child documentation then it could take between 3 - 9 months.

Best of luck.


----------



## tanujkundra

Anybody got Visa Grant today???
no update on immi tracker as well......

I'm waiting since 18-Jan.....no communication from DIBP.....no CO allocated.
Just "Application Received" status in immiaccount. No update/doc/info requested till date.

Don't know what is exact status of my Visa Application.........114 days & counting.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

I guess DIBP is not working today (02-05-2016)





dakshch said:


> Is DIBP working tomorrow???


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Hi Varun,

Congrats on receiving your grant.

I guess only the grant letters will suffice

You can also check the visa entitlement on VEVO.

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Visa






varun_gupta11 said:


> Guys
> 
> I got my grant on 28th april for both myself and wife. Since we have applied through agent. I have few doubts.
> 
> Our agent has forwarded the mail sent from gsm adelaide which has both grant letters attached. I need to know whether apart from these grant letters we will need anything from agent like something to be downloaded from immi account or anything else
> Please update guys as I have to settle final payment with agent tommorow.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Zero Grants so far.

Non reported on the tracker as well.

We will have to wait untill tomorrow for some action..





dakshch said:


> Any grants today ??


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

That was a blinding quick CO contact.

All the best for your visa process..

Hope you get your grant soon.




NiksG said:


> Hi
> 
> I paid visa fee for 189 on 21-Apr-16.
> Was preparing all sets of documents offline, which needs to be uploaded. Got delayed a bit.
> 
> Got a mail from GSM Adelaide asking me to upload the documents within next 28 days.
> Received the mail on 30-May-2016, strange, as it was a Saturday. Might be some background processing etc.
> 
> I've front loaded all the documents now and submitted through "Provide Information" button. Also dropped a mail to GSM Adelaide informing them the same
> 
> Any idea (based on the previous experience) whether the CO will pick up the case only after 28 days, or they pick it up early as well based on their bandwidth
> 
> Also, any queries related to docs, I should be able to answer now
> 
> Thx
> NiksG


----------



## conjoinme

Hi Andrey, Keeda, Vikas,
While filling form 80 and 1221 do we have to use BLOCK letters even when it is being filled using keyboard? 
Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

conjoinme said:


> Hi Andrey, Keeda, Vikas, While filling form 80 and 1221 do we have to use BLOCK letters even when it is being filled using keyboard? Thanks


I didnt use all capitals.


----------



## conjoinme

andreyx108b said:


> I didnt use all capitals.


Thanks Andrey for the quick response!


----------



## agni_karunad

*DIBP holidays*

DIBP holidays list in the below link


https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/public-holidays-australia .


----------



## Sanjeevdudi

Hi my wife is primary applicant

We have loadged visa on 26 april 2016 and uploaded all documents like assessemnt, pte score card, all education details of wife, all employer details of wife like payslips, form 16, itr, my educations details, my letter from college for english proof, pcc ets and we did our medicals on 30 april 2016 and uploaded the payment receipts same day

Any idea if we can get a direct grant


----------



## kvsnrss

txie051 said:


> That's amazing! Fingers crossed that would be the trend, that would be super awesome!
> 
> Do you know if you can only start doing medical and police check once you have an CO or you can do it as soon as you lodge the visa?


I have lodged my application under 189 subclass on 16th of April and no CO is assigned yet, will it take some more time? I read that the normal TAT is around 3-4 months, but I see members getting their applications processed in less time!!! your inputs and suggestions will be really helpful.  Thank You all for your time.


----------



## agni_karunad

Sanjeevdudi said:


> Hi my wife is primary applicant
> 
> We have loadged visa on 26 april 2016 and uploaded all documents like assessemnt, pte score card, all education details of wife, all employer details of wife like payslips, form 16, itr, my educations details, my letter from college for english proof, pcc ets and we did our medicals on 30 april 2016 and uploaded the payment receipts same day
> 
> Any idea if we can get a direct grant



It really depends on case basis, you might get the grant directly, if there is no employment or any other verification, all the best.


----------



## jairichi

Sanjeevdudi said:


> Hi my wife is primary applicant
> 
> We have loadged visa on 26 april 2016 and uploaded all documents like assessemnt, pte score card, all education details of wife, all employer details of wife like payslips, form 16, itr, my educations details, my letter from college for english proof, pcc ets and we did our medicals on 30 april 2016 and uploaded the payment receipts same day
> 
> Any idea if we can get a direct grant


Possible. Did you upload form 80, 1221 for you and spouse?


----------



## agni_karunad

kvsnrss said:


> I have lodged my application under 189 subclass on 16th of April and no CO is assigned yet, will it take some more time? I read that the normal TAT is around 3-4 months, but I see members getting their applications processed in less time!!! your inputs and suggestions will be really helpful.  Thank You all for your time.


If you are lucky enough you might get your direct grant in 15-20 days 
or it can take 3+ months.


----------



## engradnan2828

Hi

Reply from Andrey, Vikas, Shawn, Keeda or anyother will be appreciated for below query;

* I apply (Me, Wife & Kids) through consultant/agent for 189 with 65 points, plz see timeline in my signature. Through this forum i came to know about importing application and i did so, keeping an eye on what my agent do. After visa lodging, CO requested form 80, 1220, PCC & Meds and were submitted on 26th day (within timeline of 28 days).

* What i saw on my application is that STATUS is still "INFORMATION REQUESTED" & also "INFORMATION PROVIDED" button is Highlighted, which means he has not clicked it. Although, i can see that initial documents & requested documents, both were received, as they are showing receiving dates. Initial documents were provided with application on 18 Feb (Recvd 22-Feb) and requested documents were provided on 26 Mar (Recvd 26 Mar). I can saw email from CO to agent personal email address also.

* Do i ask him to click on "INFORMATION PROVIDED" button but how can i tell him that i am spying on him. 

* Leave it as it is because that they do not click this as their standard practice to leave the case on open, and if any other document is required, CO may ask it. 

Opinions will be acknowledged.

Regards


----------



## jairichi

engradnan2828 said:


> Hi
> 
> Reply from Andrey, Vikas, Shawn, Keeda or anyother will be appreciated for below query;
> 
> * I apply (Me, Wife & Kids) through consultant/agent for 189 with 65 points, plz see timeline in my signature. Through this forum i came to know about importing application and i did so, keeping an eye on what my agent do. After visa lodging, CO requested form 80, 1220, PCC & Meds and were submitted on 26th day (within timeline of 28 days).
> 
> * What i saw on my application is that STATUS is still "INFORMATION REQUESTED" & also "INFORMATION PROVIDED" button is Highlighted, which means he has not clicked it. Although, i can see that initial documents & requested documents, both were received, as they are showing receiving dates. Initial documents were provided with application on 18 Feb (Recvd 22-Feb) and requested documents were provided on 26 Mar (Recvd 26 Mar). I can saw email from CO to agent personal email address also.
> 
> * Do i ask him to click on "INFORMATION PROVIDED" button but how can i tell him that i am spying on him.
> 
> * Leave it as it is because that they do not click this as their standard practice to leave the case on open, and if any other document is required, CO may ask it.
> 
> Opinions will be acknowledged.
> 
> Regards


In my opinion nothing needs to be done if CO has acknowledged receipt of requested documents.


----------



## Mkanth

*You have to click that button to let CO know that you fulfilled his request*

You have to click that button to let CO know that you fulfilled his request.
Do it as soon as possible!

Bye the way, this is your application and your life - Don't hesitate, if you do, you may fall into deep space (longer delay or waiting). All the best!




engradnan2828 said:


> Hi
> 
> Reply from Andrey, Vikas, Shawn, Keeda or anyother will be appreciated for below query;
> 
> * I apply (Me, Wife & Kids) through consultant/agent for 189 with 65 points, plz see timeline in my signature. Through this forum i came to know about importing application and i did so, keeping an eye on what my agent do. After visa lodging, CO requested form 80, 1220, PCC & Meds and were submitted on 26th day (within timeline of 28 days).
> 
> * What i saw on my application is that STATUS is still "INFORMATION REQUESTED" & also "INFORMATION PROVIDED" button is Highlighted, which means he has not clicked it. Although, i can see that initial documents & requested documents, both were received, as they are showing receiving dates. Initial documents were provided with application on 18 Feb (Recvd 22-Feb) and requested documents were provided on 26 Mar (Recvd 26 Mar). I can saw email from CO to agent personal email address also.
> 
> * Do i ask him to click on "INFORMATION PROVIDED" button but how can i tell him that i am spying on him.
> 
> * Leave it as it is because that they do not click this as their standard practice to leave the case on open, and if any other document is required, CO may ask it.
> 
> Opinions will be acknowledged.
> 
> Regards


----------



## vikaschandra

engradnan2828 said:


> Hi
> 
> Reply from Andrey, Vikas, Shawn, Keeda or anyother will be appreciated for below query;
> 
> * I apply (Me, Wife & Kids) through consultant/agent for 189 with 65 points, plz see timeline in my signature. Through this forum i came to know about importing application and i did so, keeping an eye on what my agent do. After visa lodging, CO requested form 80, 1220, PCC & Meds and were submitted on 26th day (within timeline of 28 days).
> 
> * What i saw on my application is that STATUS is still "INFORMATION REQUESTED" & also "INFORMATION PROVIDED" button is Highlighted, which means he has not clicked it. Although, i can see that initial documents & requested documents, both were received, as they are showing receiving dates. Initial documents were provided with application on 18 Feb (Recvd 22-Feb) and requested documents were provided on 26 Mar (Recvd 26 Mar). I can saw email from CO to agent personal email address also.
> 
> * Do i ask him to click on "INFORMATION PROVIDED" button but how can i tell him that i am spying on him.
> 
> * Leave it as it is because that they do not click this as their standard practice to leave the case on open, and if any other document is required, CO may ask it.
> 
> Opinions will be acknowledged.
> 
> Regards


two ways for the agent to be communicating and fulfilling the request received from CO

1. Send all the requested documents to the CO via an email and receive an acknowledgement mail mentioning the receipt of the email. Many Agents use this method and do not upload the documents on the immiaccount and also dont bother to click the information provided button. (here as per you I don't think the agent did this)
2. Agent/Applicant uploads all the requested documents to the immiaccount directly and click the IP button. No acknowledgement is received in this instance. (agent did upload the document but has not clicked IP Button which needs to be done)

The correspondence email that you have seen on the immiaccount is probably the CO request only hence after upload the IP button needs to be clicked which will take the status from "Information Requested" to "Assessment in Progress"

You an either talk to your agent about this or can directly click the button from your side after making sure the request has been completed.


----------



## Sanjeevdudi

I think in 2016 verfication is done on most of the cases, we have informed my wife's about our visa so verification is not an issue


----------



## Sanjeevdudi

jairichi said:


> Possible. Did you upload form 80, 1221 for you and spouse?


Yes form 80 and 1221 is uploaded


----------



## pranjalrajput

Hello Everyone,

Applied as a software engineer (261313).

PTE - 17 feb 16 (L75,R90,S84,W73)
EOI lodged - 19 feb 16, 65 points for 189 
EOI acknowledged - 22 feb 16
Invitation issued 189 - 8 mar 16
Application submitted - 3 apr 16
CO allocated - 9 apr 16
Uploaded additional documents - 12 apr 16
Appeared for medicals - 13 apr 16
Medicals results available on eMedical - 18 Apr 16

Waiting eagerly for the outcome.

Assuming the result would come around 20th May....


----------



## Sahiledge

I have applied for 189, while I have front uploaded all docs along with form 80, I have come across the fact that form 1221 is also preferable to be uploaded. I find that info in 1221 is a sort of subset to that asked in form 80. 
I don't want to wait till the CO asks for it but at the same time it seems illogical that with all info already provided in form 80, why would a CO ask for it.
Whats shall be the call in this case?


----------



## jairichi

Sahiledge said:


> I have applied for 189, while I have front uploaded all docs along with form 80, I have come across the fact that form 1221 is also preferable to be uploaded. I find that info in 1221 is a sort of subset to that asked in form 80.
> I don't want to wait till the CO asks for it but at the same time it seems illogical that with all info already provided in form 80, why would a CO ask for it.
> Whats shall be the call in this case?


It is kind of tough to understand the rationale behind loading of form 1221. Load it anyway if you do not want CO to request when s/he make first contact.


----------



## pranjalrajput

All the best.

Any grants today ?



conjoinme said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have joined this thread officially now. Loadged 189 visa on Saturday, will update signature in a while. Uploading docs and arranging for medicals.
> All the best to all waiting for grants. Hope you all get soon. Happy to respond to any queries related to lodgement.
> Cheers


----------



## Raiyan

Hi Experts

1. Is secondary applicant's (my wife) CV mandatory? 2. Is this asked by CO for any recent case in your knowledge?

We have total 2 persons in my application and All 65 points belongs to me. So, thought it is not important.

BR//Raiyan


----------



## SqOats

Raiyan said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> 1. Is secondary applicant's (my wife) CV mandatory? 2. Is this asked by CO for any recent case in your knowledge?
> 
> We have total 2 persons in my application and All 65 points belongs to me. So, thought it is not important.
> 
> BR//Raiyan


No, it is not. In fact, CV is not a mandatory document but we have seen that CO asks for the CV from most of the applicants so just provide your CV in order to avoid any delays.


----------



## jairichi

Raiyan said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> 1. Is secondary applicant's (my wife) CV mandatory? 2. Is this asked by CO for any recent case in your knowledge?
> 
> We have total 2 persons in my application and All 65 points belongs to me. So, thought it is not important.
> 
> BR//Raiyan


Upload all documents like CV, form 80, 1221, PCC, passport, birth certificate, english test reports, work experience certificates, educational documents of your spouse even if you are not claiming points.


----------



## Raiyan

SqOats said:


> No, it is not. In fact, CV is not a mandatory document but we have seen that CO asks for the CV from most of the applicants so just provide your CV in order to avoid any delays.


Thanks for quick reply. I am not talking about my CV, which I of course provided. I am talking about my wife's CV who is secondary applicant.


----------



## jairichi

Raiyan said:


> Thanks for quick reply. I am not talking about my CV, which I of course provided. I am talking about my wife's CV who is secondary applicant.


Do your best to avoid any delay. So upload CV of your spouse. In my case my spouse is primary applicant and she is not claiming any partner points. I still uploaded all documents that I have that includes form 80, 1221, CV, educational credentials, work experience certificates, english test reports, PCC etc.


----------



## PL22

So would the spouse's documents also need to be coloured photocopies which are duly notarised?


----------



## vikaschandra

PL22 said:


> So would the spouse's documents also need to be coloured photocopies which are duly notarised?


Color scan copies will suffice


----------



## jairichi

PL22 said:


> So would the spouse's documents also need to be coloured photocopies which are duly notarised?


Preferably.


----------



## dakshch

5 months for me tomorrow. Nothing yet. 4 months since CO contact.


----------



## raj747

dakshch said:


> 5 months for me tomorrow. Nothing yet. 4 months since CO contact.


Did you claim any points for experience???


----------



## albena.d84

we didn't attach CV for non of us.
all documents were notarized, but as I mentioned earlier the assessment organisation returned a passport for notary stamp.


Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## kashif_ptcl

*Got the Golden email*

The wait is finally over now and it is time to break the silence and to announce, i got the much awaited golden email from Adelaide today for me and my family against 189. I got it in two months time after i submitted the visa application on 29 Feb. :juggle:


----------



## vikaschandra

kashif_ptcl said:


> The wait is finally over now and it is time to break the silence and to announce, i got the much awaited golden email from Adelaide today for me and my family against 189. I got it in two months time after i submitted the visa application on 29 Feb. :juggle:


Great news. Congratulations to you and your family. At least at the end of the day we here about a grant being issued today.


----------



## PriyaIndia

Hi kachif
Congratz. Would like to know the folowing details.
Eoi submission date?
Points?
Employment points claimed?
Invitation date?
Payment date?
Documents upload late?
If any CO contacts date?
Grant date?


----------



## dakshch

raj747 said:


> Did you claim any points for experience???




Yes.. 5


----------



## dakshch

I think all this slow grants mess and backlogs have been created by the 4800 invites in January... Just been 2300 before that each month. Hell december had less than 2k.


----------



## PriyaIndia

Hi kachif Congratz. 
Would like to know the folowing details.
Eoi submission date? 
Points? 
Employment points claimed? 
Invitation date?
Payment date? 
Documents upload late?
If any CO contacts date? 
Did ur Employers everification calls?
Grant date?


----------



## engradnan2828

Raiyan said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> 1. Is secondary applicant's (my wife) CV mandatory? 2. Is this asked by CO for any recent case in your knowledge?
> 
> We have total 2 persons in my application and All 65 points belongs to me. So, thought it is not important.
> 
> BR//Raiyan


Spouse cv if in case is required by CO, it means that your partner is a qualified person, although you haven't claimed person for this.
that's my opinion, see what others reply.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## engradnan2828

Raiyan said:


> Thanks for quick reply. I am not talking about my CV, which I of course provided. I am talking about my wife's CV who is secondary applicant.


Sqoats, what about the qualification of the spouse, is this a reason for asking partner cv?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## engradnan2828

kashif_ptcl said:


> The wait is finally over now and it is time to break the silence and to announce, i got the much awaited golden email from Adelaide today for me and my family against 189. I got it in two months time after i submitted the visa application on 29 Feb. :juggle:


Congrats Mr. Kashif.
wish you all the best for you and your family.
cheers mate

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## dublin2

Do I need to attest documents for application or colored scan copies are enough?


----------



## jairichi

dublin2 said:


> Do I need to attest documents for application or colored scan copies are enough?


Upload color scanned documents that are certified or notarized.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
All supporting documents must be scanned and uploaded with your application. All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents.


----------



## wasim.yousaf

kashif_ptcl said:


> The wait is finally over now and it is time to break the silence and to announce, i got the much awaited golden email from Adelaide today for me and my family against 189. I got it in two months time after i submitted the visa application on 29 Feb. :juggle:


very very congrats. you are a lucky applicant.


----------



## wasim.yousaf

Any one noticed???? is the website of DIBP running slow? it takes too long to open immi account???

share the situation plz......


----------



## wasim.yousaf

Any one noticed???? is the website of DIBP running slow? it takes too long to open immi account???

share the situation plz......


----------



## Vardhan16

kashif_ptcl said:


> The wait is finally over now and it is time to break the silence and to announce, i got the much awaited golden email from Adelaide today for me and my family against 189. I got it in two months time after i submitted the visa application on 29 Feb. :juggle:


Congratulations mate  best of luck


----------



## Raiyan

jairichi said:


> Do your best to avoid any delay. So upload CV of your spouse. In my case my spouse is primary applicant and she is not claiming any partner points. I still uploaded all documents that I have that includes form 80, 1221, CV, educational credentials, work experience certificates, english test reports, PCC etc.



Well, we do not have much to mention in my spouse's CV in terms of tertiary educational qualification and subsequent work experience. That is why I am asking if there is anyway to avoid submitting my spouse's CV. You know without tertiary educational qualification and work experience, a CV should only be half of a page. But Rest aside, I have submitted birth cert, marriage cert, form 80, 1221, proof of living with me in China for last 5 years, proof of traveling (all boarding passes) with me for last 5 years, VAC2 application for not having functional english proof, BGD and China PCC etc for my spouse.


----------



## abhipunjabi

kashif_ptcl said:


> The wait is finally over now and it is time to break the silence and to announce, i got the much awaited golden email from Adelaide today for me and my family against 189. I got it in two months time after i submitted the visa application on 29 Feb. :juggle:


Hi kashif,

Congrats.Was it a direct grant. Employment verification was done?


----------



## Evan82

Jay7002 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm writing this to clear few questions I have regarding 189 visa lodgment.
> Background - I'm a student studying my final semester in IT and have attained 60 points and also accepted invite. I got my assessment through engineers Australia for my bachelors in mechanical engineering.
> I have made the payment for PR and uploaded most of the documents. But I have the following questions for the documents to be submitted and some questions related to the application.
> 1) I have no experience in my skilled occupation except an internship in India. Will the no experience in the skilled occupation affect my grant in any way even though I accepted an invite?
> 2) Before making the payment of 3600 for the visa, I mentioned in my employment history only about the casual job I do in my university (not related to the skilled occupation)
> But in form 80 and form 1221, I was asked about employment history and it clearly asks for internships, so would it affect my application if I mention the internships I did back in India (related to my assessed degree) and in Australia (related to my masters in IT) which I did for 10 months? Or Should I put a form 1023 if I mention in form 80 & 1221 about these?
> 3) The start and end date of my 10th, 11th and 12th and bachelor degree are not the exact dates. The end dates on the certificates are the date or result or the day the certificate was issued. I have write the same details in form 80 & 1221 again. So for this do I have to change or place a form 1023 for incorrect answers?
> 4) I have not completed my masters in Australia – in Immi account it asks for my Australian qualifications, can I upload a transcript that was given until my previous semester?
> Thank you in advance


Q1. No
Q2. It does not affect. But make sure you mention ALL employment history. If you were unemployed, clearly mention how you supported yourself in that period.
Q3. I don't think so. Technically end date is the date your results are finalized and issued approved by the Uni Senate or whatever.. so it's fine.
Q4. You havn't obtained or finished your degree. So NO. because yout cannot claim the qualification yet.


----------



## Jay7002

*189 doubts*

Hi Evan82,

Thank you for your prompt reply. That clears few things for me. Phew!
For the 3rd question regarding the date, Sorry for not specifying clearly in my post before, I have entered the start dates as the day the classes and the end date as the day I completed my final exam. There are no start dates mentioned anywhere in the certificates, the only date mentioned is the day the result was given. So would this affect the application in any sort?

Thanks again


----------



## jsharma1983

Hello Guys,

I have got reply from case officer to upload work reference. I have provided latest organisation reference using notary stamp paper & colleague declaration. But have not heard anything back from case officer yet. Does any one encountered same situation or can provide any details on it ?.

does statuary declaration from my colleague works for my current JD ?.


----------



## Evan82

Jay7002 said:


> Hi Evan82,
> 
> Thank you for your prompt reply. That clears few things for me. Phew!
> For the 3rd question regarding the date, Sorry for not specifying clearly in my post before, I have entered the start dates as the day the classes and the end date as the day I completed my final exam. There are no start dates mentioned anywhere in the certificates, the only date mentioned is the day the result was given. So would this affect the application in any sort?
> 
> Thanks again


Start date as in "start of classes" is good enough. End date is what these guys call "course completion" date. For example, once you complete your Masters, the uni will issue you a letter saying that you have completed all your modules, as at xx.yy.2016 and will receive an invitation to attend graduation ceremony on zz.ww.2016. So the date xx.yy.2016 is what these guys at DIBP are referring to. The closest you can get for your bachelors is the date your final results were issued. So yeah, don't worry, there won't be any issue...


----------



## Vizyzz

After lodging visa where do we get communications from DIBP in skillset or immiaccount?


----------



## vikaschandra

Vizyzz said:


> After lodging visa where do we get communications from DIBP in skillset or immiaccount?


immiaccount


----------



## Sahiledge

Vizyzz said:


> After lodging visa where do we get communications from DIBP in skillset or immiaccount?


U get that notifications in both. 
In your skill select you will get a message that your EOI has been suspended and in your immi account you will get an acknowledgement message of your visa lodgement.


----------



## Vizyzz

vikaschandra said:


> immiaccount


thanks for quick reply..but where in immiaccount?


----------



## Evan82

Vizyzz said:


> thanks for quick reply..but where in immiaccount?


peek around... You'll find a nice mail box...


----------



## Jay7002

Thanks a lot Evan82


----------



## Evan82

Jay7002 said:


> Thanks a lot Evan82


No worries mate. Wish you well with the grant and the studies...


----------



## Viaan

Hi guys,

I was just wondering for secondary applicant functional English my wife had done her diploma (2 year Course) in UK, do i have to get a letter from the college or certificates will be enough as its from UK obviously she have done her course in English. 

Thank You
Viaan


----------



## andreyx108b

Viaan said:


> Hi guys, I was just wondering for secondary applicant functional English my wife had done her diploma (2 year Course) in UK, do i have to get a letter from the college or certificates will be enough as its from UK obviously she have done her course in English. Thank You Viaan


You will need a letter from a college. Did she studies at grad level there?!


----------



## tanujkundra

The wait is finally over now.
I got the much awaited golden email today for me and my Spouse.
I submitted the visa application on 18-Jan. It's a direct grant.
No CO contact, no further info requested.
I'm so happy.

All the best and speedy visa grants to all the applicants.


----------



## wasim.yousaf

tanujkundra said:


> The wait is finally over now.
> I got the much awaited golden email today for me and my Spouse.
> I submitted the visa application on 18-Jan. It's a direct grant.
> No CO contact, no further info requested.
> I'm so happy.
> 
> All the best and speedy visa grants to all the applicants.


congratulations mate......


----------



## Vizyzz

tanujkundra said:


> The wait is finally over now.
> I got the much awaited golden email today for me and my Spouse.
> I submitted the visa application on 18-Jan. It's a direct grant.
> No CO contact, no further info requested.
> I'm so happy.
> 
> All the best and speedy visa grants to all the applicants.


congratulatons 

Please share your anzco code and is it for 189 or 190?

What documents you have submitted for yourself and spouse?

Great help if you give me the list of all docs.
Thanks already,


----------



## jschopra

tanujkundra said:


> The wait is finally over now.
> I got the much awaited golden email today for me and my Spouse.
> I submitted the visa application on 18-Jan. It's a direct grant.
> No CO contact, no further info requested.
> I'm so happy.
> 
> All the best and speedy visa grants to all the applicants.


Congratulations mate. Well deserved after such a long wait.
Enjoy and best of luck for future


----------



## rsr904

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


tanujkundra said:


> The wait is finally over now.
> I got the much awaited golden email today for me and my Spouse.
> I submitted the visa application on 18-Jan. It's a direct grant.
> No CO contact, no further info requested.
> I'm so happy.
> 
> All the best and speedy visa grants to all the applicants.



Congrats mate. All the best for your future


----------



## alexdegzy

tanujkundra said:


> The wait is finally over now.
> I got the much awaited golden email today for me and my Spouse.
> I submitted the visa application on 18-Jan. It's a direct grant.
> No CO contact, no further info requested.
> I'm so happy.
> 
> All the best and speedy visa grants to all the applicants.




Congratulations !


----------



## Victor_Aus

*Endless Wait*

Feelings depressed, it seems like all of our files are lost or moved under the heaps of new application. Day by day my excitement is going down and I am getting nervous on what’s happening. At what stage my application is

Not left with any words to express endless wait…:confused2:


----------



## dakshch

Victor_Aus said:


> Feelings depressed, it seems like all of our files are lost or moved under the heaps of new application. Day by day my excitement is going down and I am getting nervous on what’s happening. At what stage my application is
> 
> 
> 
> Not left with any words to express endless wait…:confused2:




That is the worst thing about DIBP's working. November-December applicants are still waiting where as feb-march ones are getting grants. There is no way our applications are different. Its been 5 months, all checks should have been completed by now. 
Maybe they just keep burying our files under heaps of new applications.

Moreover I think all this slow grants mess and backlogs have been created by the 4800 invites in January... Just been 2300 before that each month. Hell december had less than 2k


----------



## kawal_547

tanujkundra said:


> The wait is finally over now.
> I got the much awaited golden email today for me and my Spouse.
> I submitted the visa application on 18-Jan. It's a direct grant.
> No CO contact, no further info requested.
> I'm so happy.
> 
> All the best and speedy visa grants to all the applicants.


Congratulations


----------



## jschopra

dakshch said:


> That is the worst thing about DIBP's working. November-December applicants are still waiting where as feb-march ones are getting grants. There is no way our applications are different. Its been 5 months, all checks should have been completed by now.
> Maybe they just keep burying our files under heaps of new applications.
> 
> Moreover I think all this slow grants mess and backlogs have been created by the 4800 invites in January... Just been 2300 before that each month. Hell december had less than 2k


Not all people who applied in Feb-March are getting their's.
Case in point - Me.

No one knows how DIBP works. We can just be strong and hope for the best.
And as several people have pointed out, give them a call. You never know when all that it will take is your call.

Stay strong.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Hi,

I lodged on 2-Mar-2016.
Still status is 'Application Received"

Also did call DIBP and they informed me the application is under routine check.

62 Days and Counting..

The Wait is on going.





kvsnrss said:


> I have lodged my application under 189 subclass on 16th of April and no CO is assigned yet, will it take some more time? I read that the normal TAT is around 3-4 months, but I see members getting their applications processed in less time!!! your inputs and suggestions will be really helpful.  Thank You all for your time.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Very true.

In my case i would say 3+ months..:fingerscrossed:




agni_karunad said:


> If you are lucky enough you might get your direct grant in 15-20 days
> or it can take 3+ months.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

tanujkundra said:


> The wait is finally over now.
> I got the much awaited golden email today for me and my Spouse.
> I submitted the visa application on 18-Jan. It's a direct grant.
> No CO contact, no further info requested.
> I'm so happy.
> 
> All the best and speedy visa grants to all the applicants.


Congratulations and All the Best


----------



## vikaschandra

tanujkundra said:


> The wait is finally over now.
> I got the much awaited golden email today for me and my Spouse.
> I submitted the visa application on 18-Jan. It's a direct grant.
> No CO contact, no further info requested.
> I'm so happy.
> 
> All the best and speedy visa grants to all the applicants.


Congratulations Tanuj


----------



## theskyisalive

tanujkundra said:


> The wait is finally over now.
> I got the much awaited golden email today for me and my Spouse.
> I submitted the visa application on 18-Jan. It's a direct grant.
> No CO contact, no further info requested.
> I'm so happy.
> 
> All the best and speedy visa grants to all the applicants.




Congrats!!!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Dear Sahiledge,

I think the below link should be able to answer your question.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications





Sahiledge said:


> I have applied for 189, while I have front uploaded all docs along with form 80, I have come across the fact that form 1221 is also preferable to be uploaded. I find that info in 1221 is a sort of subset to that asked in form 80.
> I don't want to wait till the CO asks for it but at the same time it seems illogical that with all info already provided in form 80, why would a CO ask for it.
> Whats shall be the call in this case?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Kashif,

First Grant reported today.

Please share your timeline.
All the best for your life ahead..





kashif_ptcl said:


> The wait is finally over now and it is time to break the silence and to announce, i got the much awaited golden email from Adelaide today for me and my family against 189. I got it in two months time after i submitted the visa application on 29 Feb. :juggle:


----------



## Sahiledge

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Dear Sahiledge,
> 
> I think the below link should be able to answer your question.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


Thanks a lot. 
This is just what I needed to proceed ahead, a statement from the website itself.


----------



## vikaschandra

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Congrats Kashif,
> 
> First Grant reported today.
> 
> Please share your timeline.
> All the best for your life ahead..


Shawn Kashif got it yesterday. today their are couple more people who have reported to have receive grant


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Tanu,

Please share your time line.

This is the second grant reported today..

All the best for your future..




tanujkundra said:


> The wait is finally over now.
> I got the much awaited golden email today for me and my Spouse.
> I submitted the visa application on 18-Jan. It's a direct grant.
> No CO contact, no further info requested.
> I'm so happy.
> 
> All the best and speedy visa grants to all the applicants.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

No worries Victor.,

Stay calm and stay focused.

the wait is killing.. but there is no plan B.. all we can do is wait patiently for the best.

Hope for the best..



Victor_Aus said:


> Feelings depressed, it seems like all of our files are lost or moved under the heaps of new application. Day by day my excitement is going down and I am getting nervous on what’s happening. At what stage my application is
> 
> Not left with any words to express endless wait…:confused2:


----------



## Viaan

andreyx108b said:


> You will need a letter from a college. Did she studies at grad level there?!


She has done her GCSE and diploma in aviation there which is a 2 year course( also Equivalent to A-levels). Why would they need a letter stating that she studied in English as it in UK there first language is English. I thought you only need that for people who are from countries where the first language is not English.

Please let me know 

Thank You

Viaan


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Thats great vikas,

its good news for everyone as long as people are getting their grants and there is some progress 



vikaschandra said:


> Shawn Kashif got it yesterday. today their are couple more people who have reported to have receive grant


----------



## Vardhan16

tanujkundra said:


> The wait is finally over now.
> I got the much awaited golden email today for me and my Spouse.
> I submitted the visa application on 18-Jan. It's a direct grant.
> No CO contact, no further info requested.
> I'm so happy.
> 
> All the best and speedy visa grants to all the applicants.


Congratulations 
Can you tell me the skill code, CO allocated date , info provided date .


----------



## dublin2

jairichi said:


> Upload color scanned documents that are certified or notarized.
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
> All supporting documents must be scanned and uploaded with your application. All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents.


Sorry but I am still confused when we say certified colored scans.. Do we take colored printout to the notory/attestation place, get them attested/notorized and scan them for uploading or make black n white copies and get them attested and then upload them. For EA assessment I only uploaded color scanned documents.

OR WE SIMPLY UPLOAD COLORED SCAN OF ORIGINALS WITHOUT GETTING THEM NOTORIZED/ATTESTED ? 

Thanks jairichi


----------



## tanujkundra

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Congrats Tanu,
> 
> Please share your time line.
> 
> This is the second grant reported today..
> 
> All the best for your future..



233411: Electronics ENGINEER
21-11-15 IELTS (L:8.5 R:7 W:7 S:7.5)
04-12-15 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points 
17-12-15 Invitation received
18-01-16 Visa Lodged
04-02-16 Health
06-02-16 Health Updated
03-05-16 Direct grant.....
XX-XX-16 Grant


----------



## vikaschandra

dublin2 said:


> Sorry but I am still confused when we say certified colored scans.. Do we take colored printout to the notory/attestation place, get them attested/notorized and scan them for uploading or make black n white copies and get them attested and then upload them. For EA assessment I only uploaded color scanned documents.
> 
> OR WE SIMPLY UPLOAD COLORED SCAN OF ORIGINALS WITHOUT GETTING THEM NOTORIZED/ATTESTED ?
> 
> Thanks jairichi


only color scanned copies will work no need for them to be notarized. Yes if you have something on b/w then it needs to be notarized.


----------



## albena.d84

dublin2 said:


> Sorry but I am still confused when we say certified colored scans.. Do we take colored printout to the notory/attestation place, get them attested/notorized and scan them for uploading or make black n white copies and get them attested and then upload them. For EA assessment I only uploaded color scanned documents.
> 
> OR WE SIMPLY UPLOAD COLORED SCAN OF ORIGINALS WITHOUT GETTING THEM NOTORIZED/ATTESTED ?
> 
> Thanks jairichi


I made:
1. took the original doc
2. went to notary
3. asked for notarized colored copy
4. (if the document is not in English made translation)
5. scanned it and attended in immi account
all documents, except ACS result and IELTS - these only scanned



Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## albena.d84

albena.d84 said:


> I made:
> 1. took the original doc
> 2. went to notary
> 3. asked for notarized colored copy
> 4. (if the document is not in English made translation)
> 5. scanned it and attached in immi account
> all documents, except ACS result and IELTS - these only scanned
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk




Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Evan82

albena.d84 said:


> I made:
> 1. took the original doc
> 2. went to notary
> 3. asked for notarized colored copy
> 4. (if the document is not in English made translation)
> 5. scanned it and attended in immi account
> all documents, except ACS result and IELTS - these only scanned
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


So the notary/lawyer him/herself color-photocopied and notorized the copy? And the 4ths step isn't clear please...


----------



## jairichi

Evan82 said:


> So the notary/lawyer him/herself color-photocopied and notorized the copy? And the 4ths step isn't clear please...


1. Color photocopy of original document.
2. Notary attestation of document from step 1.
3. Color scanning of document from step 2.
4. Upload of document from step 3 in immiaccount.

In case of translated document do the same mentioned above both for original document and translated version.


----------



## DeepakDhankhar107

*457 & 189*

Hi experts

4 months of wait for 189 & still waiting.....

Fortunately got 457 visa within a day as secondary applicant. Is there any issue in working in AUS as secondary applicant of 457.


----------



## kvsnrss

jsharma1983 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have got reply from case officer to upload work reference. I have provided latest organisation reference using notary stamp paper & colleague declaration. But have not heard anything back from case officer yet. Does any one encountered same situation or can provide any details on it ?.
> 
> does statuary declaration from my colleague works for my current JD ?.




Hi, hope you are doing good.. what other docs needs to be provided?


----------



## albena.d84

Evan82 said:


> So the notary/lawyer him/herself color-photocopied and notorized the copy? And the 4ths step isn't clear please...


4. if your document is not in English you have to make a translation by registered translator into English... This action is after notary stamp, because the stamp also has to be translated... it's easy 

and yes, the notary makes him/herself the copy of doc...

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhipunjabi

jsharma1983 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have got reply from case officer to upload work reference. I have provided latest organisation reference using notary stamp paper & colleague declaration. But have not heard anything back from case officer yet. Does any one encountered same situation or can provide any details on it ?.
> 
> does statuary declaration from my colleague works for my current JD ?.


Hi jsharma1983,

I think the documents which you provided should work. Did u submit form 16, payslips, offer letter etc. at the time of lodging visa application.


----------



## arunarun18

Wait is getting Long
------------------------
Hi Guys,
I have applied for 189 visa and have applied for 65 points. Its been long since the CO contacted me and I do not know If I should try to reach them again or continue waiting....
Since 22 Feb my Immiaccount status is "Assessment In Progress". Below is my timeline:

EOI submitted: 65 points
Invite: 03 Feb 2016
Visa lodged : 04 Feb 2016
Payment : 04 Feb 2016
CO contact: 15 Feb 2016 (Form80,PCC, Medicals,Employment proof)
Medicals : 18 Feb 2016
PCC(India):21 Feb 2016
Information Provided button clicked: 22 Feb 2016
Grant - Wait Is On


----------



## likevarun

Still waiting
------------------------
Hi Guys,
I have applied for 189 visa (Analyst Programmer). CO contacted me once and asked for Employment Proof and since then there is no contact. I do not know If I try to reach them again or continue waiting....
Since 24 Feb my Immiaccount status is "Assessment In Progress". Below is my timeline:

EOI submitted: 02 Feb 2016
Invite: 03 Feb 2016
Visa lodged : 12 Feb 2016
CO contact: 24 Feb 2016 (Employment proof)
Medicals : 13 Feb 2016
PCC(India):13 Feb 2016
Information Provided button clicked: 07 Mar 2016
Grant - Waiting


----------



## abhipunjabi

likevarun said:


> Still waiting
> ------------------------
> Hi Guys,
> I have applied for 189 visa (Analyst Programmer). CO contacted me once and asked for Employment Proof and since then there is no contact. I do not know If I try to reach them again or continue waiting....
> Since 24 Feb my Immiaccount status is "Assessment In Progress". Below is my timeline:
> 
> EOI submitted: 02 Feb 2016
> Invite: 03 Feb 2016
> Visa lodged : 12 Feb 2016
> CO contact: 24 Feb 2016 (Employment proof)
> Medicals : 13 Feb 2016
> PCC(India):13 Feb 2016
> Information Provided button clicked: 07 Mar 2016
> Grant - Waiting


Hi likevarun,

What employment proof did you provide?
And also did you submit any employment related documents at the time of submitting visa application?
Regards.


----------



## jschopra

Hello all,

I was wondering if uploading my latest appraisal letter and FY 2015-16 Form 16 will help.
I was thinking on the line that it may bring my case in CO's notice if it has gone under the huge pile.
And also eliminate any doubt of employment and need of verification.

Any thoughts??

Thanks


----------



## kawal_547

jschopra said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I was wondering if uploading my latest appraisal letter and FY 2015-16 Form 16 will help.
> I was thinking on the line that it may bring my case in CO's notice if it has gone under the huge pile.
> And also eliminate any doubt of employment and need of verification.
> 
> Any thoughts??
> 
> Thanks


It surely works to upload latest docs esp pertaining to job w.r.t. payslips or tax docs.

It won't bring ur case up but it will definitely add as a positive note for CO and might save u n ur time from verification if CO intends to do


----------



## likevarun

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi likevarun,
> 
> What employment proof did you provide?
> And also did you submit any employment related documents at the time of submitting visa application?
> Regards.


Before CO query, for all my previous companies I provided work ex letters (containing roles/responsibilities provide by company ) and statutory declaration affidavit for my current company. But when they asked for employment proof after visa lodge, I have added salary slips, Tax return (ITR), Form-16, Joining & Relieving letters.

I had done a mistake earlier on my current company work ex affidavit, the last date was different while submitting visa and date when I signed affidavit. So I submitted new affidavit covering work ex as mentioned while lodging visa.


----------



## abhipunjabi

likevarun said:


> Before CO query, for all my previous companies I provided work ex letters (containing roles/responsibilities provide by company ) and statutory declaration affidavit for my current company. But when they asked for employment proof after visa lodge, I have added salary slips, Tax return (ITR), Form-16, Joining & Relieving letters.
> 
> I had done a mistake earlier on my current company work ex affidavit, the last date was different while submitting visa and date when I signed affidavit. So I submitted new affidavit covering work ex as mentioned while lodging visa.


OK thanks for your detailed response. All the best with your visa application 

Regards.


----------



## likevarun

Guys,
Is it really necessary to upload form 80 to everyone ?


----------



## Sush1

How Much time they normally take to send the Grant after the documents are uploaded ?


----------



## jschopra

likevarun said:


> Guys,
> Is it really necessary to upload form 80 to everyone ?


Yes it is. Form 1221 is sometimes not needed but everyone should upload it to save processing time by CO not asking for it.

Form 80 is the basic requirement. You can take it as an application form which makes you provide basic information like any other application form.

Do not overlook this as it may increase the waiting time by CO asking for more information. Its better to spend a few hours and completing it.


----------



## jschopra

Sush1 said:


> How Much time they normally take to send the Grant after the documents are uploaded ?


Your guess is as good as anyone else's. People have gotten grant the next day and people have been waiting since 3 months. 

You can see my timeline for an idea how long I have been waiting.


----------



## jschopra

kawal_547 said:


> It won't bring ur case up but it will definitely add as a positive note for CO and might save u n ur time from verification if CO intends to do


You disheartened me 

Just kidding. I'll take my chance and upload them. Anything which makes the case stronger is better.


----------



## albena.d84

Sush1 said:


> How Much time they normally take to send the Grant after the documents are uploaded ?


for me exactly 3 weeks

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## likevarun

jschopra said:


> Yes it is. Form 1221 is sometimes not needed but everyone should upload it to save processing time by CO not asking for it.
> 
> Form 80 is the basic requirement. You can take it as an application form which makes you provide basic information like any other application form.
> 
> Do not overlook this as it may increase the waiting time by CO asking for more information. Its better to spend a few hours and completing it.


So how do I fill form 80 ?
Should I just take printout and fill manually with BLACK/BLUE PEN. Get it true copy notorized then color scan it and upload ?
Please help me in this.


----------



## jairichi

likevarun said:


> So how do I fill form 80 ?
> Should I just take printout and fill manually with BLACK/BLUE PEN. Get it true copy notorized then color scan it and upload ?
> Please help me in this.


Fill the form online. Take print of only the page where you have to sign. Scan it and merge with original document.
Why would anyone get a form notarized? Not required.


----------



## Evan82

albena.d84 said:


> 4. if your document is not in English you have to make a translation by registered translator into English... This action is after notary stamp, because the stamp also has to be translated... it's easy
> 
> and yes, the notary makes him/herself the copy of doc...
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


Thanks, same as I was thinking.... I didn't follow those first four steps anyway... Just the 5th step. Color scanned the original without any notorizing and uploaded them. Was all the same fine. No questions asked by CO.


----------



## kashif_ptcl

PriyaIndia said:


> Hi kachif Congratz.
> Would like to know the folowing details.
> Eoi submission date? 15 Feb
> Points? 65
> Employment points claimed? 15
> Invitation date? 17 Feb
> Payment date? 29 Feb
> Documents upload late? I uploaded all the docs except from 80 and PCC
> If any CO contacts date? 21 Mar
> Did ur Employers everification calls? No
> Grant date?


2 MAy


----------



## Enveng

*Work experience calculation by DIBP*

I graduated back in 2011 (master degree), and has been working since then. I applied for MSA at Engineering Australia. The outcome was positive but they gave me only 20 months of relevant work experience because I didn't had evidence of employment then. For 20 months I had evidence like bank statement, tax docs etc. I lodged an EOI and was invited to applied. In the EoI I stated that I have 4.5 years of relevant work experience. I now obtained evidence of employment for all 4.5 years, and lodged a visa.

But, I am wondering if DIBP will only consider 20 months of exp. as stated in the Engineering Australia assessment outcome letter or will consider my 4.5 years of exp.?


----------



## sandy801

*sandy801*

Hi Guys,

I have submitted EOI on 1st may 2016. with 60 points as a mechanical engineer. what are the chances of getting an invitation. I just noticed that only 28 slots are available for this year. I also worried about removal of Mechanical Engineering from sol list, as it was mentioned in Flagged occupations list. does any one have any idea about it? please


----------



## jairichi

Enveng said:


> I graduated back in 2011 (master degree), and has been working since then. I applied for MSA at Engineering Australia. The outcome was positive but they gave me only 20 months of relevant work experience because I didn't had evidence of employment then. For 20 months I had evidence like bank statement, tax docs etc. I lodged an EOI and was invited to applied. In the EoI I stated that I have 4.5 years of relevant work experience. I now obtained evidence of employment for all 4.5 years, and lodged a visa.
> 
> But, I am wondering if DIBP will only consider 20 months of exp. as stated in the Engineering Australia assessment outcome letter or will consider my 4.5 years of exp.?


In my opinion if that experience is from a different employer then you need to get it assessed by EA to be able to claim points.


----------



## Enveng

It is a different employer. But, I have already lodged a visa. Do DIBP completely bank on the EA assessment outcome letter for work experience calculation?


----------



## vikaschandra

Enveng said:


> It is a different employer. But, I have already lodged a visa. Do DIBP completely bank on the EA assessment outcome letter for work experience calculation?


Yes they would if you have claimed extra years of experience on your eoi to secure ITA that is incorrect. If the positive outcome says only 20 months are relevant to nominated occupation code you should claim only those. 

Caus if you do so what is the point of having assessment authority assess the experience?

Now since you have lodged the visa you should wait and see what the CO has to say. 

When did you lodge your visa? How many points have you claimed for employment? What is the occupation code? Did you have CO contact already?

Let us know these to better understand the situation


----------



## Enveng

vikaschandra said:


> Yes they would if you have claimed extra years of experience on your eoi to secure ITA that is incorrect. If the positive outcome says only 20 months are relevant to nominated occupation code you should claim only those.
> 
> Caus if you do so what is the point of having assessment authority assess the experience?
> 
> Now since you have lodged the visa you should wait and see what the CO has to say.
> 
> When did you lodge your visa? How many points have you claimed for employment? What is the occupation code? Did you have CO contact already?
> 
> Let us know these to better understand the situation


Thanks for the reply. My experiences are:
Company A: 25 months
Company B: 20 months
Company C: 8 months

All of these work experiences are in my nominated occupation (Env. Eng 233915), however the assessment authority gave me only company B exp. as relevant. For company A I couldn't supply them the necessary evidence, and for company C, the work experience is after I did my assessment. I got ITA on 9th March, 2016 with 60 points. In between the assessment outcome and EOI submission I got an evidence for all employment that's why I indicated in my EOI that all of my employment are relevant. I then lodged visa application on 31st March. The CO contacted me on 2nd April and asked me to provide evidence of employment. I supplied evidence for all employment on 21st April. Haven't heard from CO since then. My status in the immiaccount says Assessment in Progress. I am really worried now.


----------



## Ashish_2574

Today I finished exactly 60days after visa lodged on 3rd March. I had one CO contact on 24th March and uploaded all requested documents over time till 21st April(exactly on 28th day as I received my UK PCC on that day only.)
Waiting from that day. At least this application had taught me to get up early every morning. I was very relaxed till last week but now my anxiety is raising.

Best luck to all awaiting grant!!!


----------



## jairichi

Enveng said:


> Thanks for the reply. My experiences are:
> Company A: 25 months
> Company B: 20 months
> Company C: 8 months
> 
> All of these work experiences are in my nominated occupation (Env. Eng 233915), however the assessment authority gave me only company B exp. as relevant. For company A I couldn't supply them the necessary evidence, and for company C, the work experience is after I did my assessment. I got ITA on 9th March, 2016 with 60 points. In between the assessment outcome and EOI submission I got an evidence for all employment that's why I indicated in my EOI that all of my employment are relevant. I then lodged visa application on 31st March. The CO contacted me on 2nd April and asked me to provide evidence of employment. I supplied evidence for all employment on 21st April. Haven't heard from CO since then. My status in the immiaccount says Assessment in Progress. I am really worried now.


Vikas has clearly explained it to you. 
With 20 months of experience you had (according to EA) you would not have got 5 points for employment and you would have been ineligible to apply for 189 as the minimum required is 60 points. There is a possibility that CO might ask you to withdraw you application with or without a refund. There is another possibility where CO might ask you to redo your skills assessment with EA. The latter (my imagination), I have never come across anyone gone through this situation.


----------



## Sahiledge

Enveng said:


> I graduated back in 2011 (master degree), and has been working since then. I applied for MSA at Engineering Australia. The outcome was positive but they gave me only 20 months of relevant work experience because I didn't had evidence of employment then. For 20 months I had evidence like bank statement, tax docs etc. I lodged an EOI and was invited to applied. In the EoI I stated that I have 4.5 years of relevant work experience. I now obtained evidence of employment for all 4.5 years, and lodged a visa.
> 
> But, I am wondering if DIBP will only consider 20 months of exp. as stated in the Engineering Australia assessment outcome letter or will consider my 4.5 years of exp.?


I guess you might have opted for Relevant work experience assessment from EA and hence they commented that you have 20 months of relevant work experience. 
If you want to be positive, you should hold to that statement which was quite clear at time while we apply for assessment that EA only gives comment on the relevant experience and the authority to award you the points for your employment rests with DIBP and as very well it is known to us that DIBP carries out job verification on its own to assess your employment relevance. So if your R&R letters are perfect and genuine, I don't think you should worry about anything. 
However, in the end it very much depends on the CO. 
But at least its not all grim for you. 
All the best.


----------



## vikaschandra

Sahiledge said:


> I guess you might have opted for Relevant work experience assessment from EA and hence they commented that you have 20 months of relevant work experience.
> If you want to be positive, you should hold to that statement which was quite clear at time while we apply for assessment that EA only gives comment on the relevant experience and the authority to award you the points for your employment rests with DIBP and as very well it is known to us that DIBP carries out job verification on its own to assess your employment relevance. So if your R&R letters are perfect and genuine, I don't think you should worry about anything.
> However, in the end it very much depends on the CO.
> But at least its not all grim for you.
> All the best.


I agree with sahil and jairichi, though it was not correct to claim the points for employment episode that was not assessed by EA. But since you have already had CO contact so lets just wait and watch on whats next for you. Kee your fingers crossed that CO just verify those employment from their side and give you positive outcome. 

Let us hope for the best.


----------



## Rizwan125

Hi Folk?

Its been *more than 100 days since waiting*:juggle:

My timeline as follows (Mechanical-233512-onshore)

189 Visa Applied---21 Jan 2016
CO Contact 1-------05 Feb 2016
CO Contact 2-------12 feb 2016(Asking for Fresh Australian PCC)
Skill Select Contact--04 April 2016(Asking for Computerized filled form 80 & 1221
Employer Verification---07 April 2016
CO Contact 3----------15 April Additional Form 80 Questions

Now Waiting Waiting Waiting

Any News From Brisbane Team???


----------



## isaiasfritsch

Dear All, I need a quick help.

My 28 days to provide the documents end on 06/05. I've uploaded all the requested documents, I'm only missing the Medicals which we couldn't fit in our work schedule and my wife PTE exam.

Her exam is already scheduled and I can use the Pearson email confirmation as proof.
As for Medicals, can I ask the CO for an extension of the 28 days? What is the best option?

Thanks,


----------



## ishu1

iii..

I want to know something very important. I have passed my B.tech (ECE) in year 2013. After that I started to work in a bank in NOV 2013. I have been working wit the same bank since now. While i was working with a bank, I was still interested in engineering activities. Therefore, I joined a training course on embedded systems in 2014; which I used to attend on weekends. I made a project in that time , i mean in 2014. Can I use this project to write my CE???

Ishu


----------



## sol79

isaiasfritsch said:


> Dear All, I need a quick help.
> 
> My 28 days to provide the documents end on 06/05. I've uploaded all the requested documents, I'm only missing the Medicals which we couldn't fit in our work schedule and my wife PTE exam.
> 
> Her exam is already scheduled and I can use the Pearson email confirmation as proof.
> As for Medicals, can I ask the CO for an extension of the 28 days? What is the best option?
> 
> Thanks,


Yes, it's usually not an issue. Apply for the medicals and send the CO a receipt.


----------



## auseager

Hi,

I haven't seen single grant for 261312 code from last one month, i will be completing my 90days by next week till now there is no response from DIBP and no docs requested. Is there anybody(261312) in the same situation?


----------



## Sahiledge

ishu1 said:


> iii..
> 
> I want to know something very important. I have passed my B.tech (ECE) in year 2013. After that I started to work in a bank in NOV 2013. I have been working wit the same bank since now. While i was working with a bank, I was still interested in engineering activities. Therefore, I joined a training course on embedded systems in 2014; which I used to attend on weekends. I made a project in that time , i mean in 2014. Can I use this project to write my CE???
> 
> Ishu


Refer to clause 5.2 of section C of the MSA booklet and properly interpret first few lines. That may end your confusion. 
All the best.


----------



## Evan82

ishu1 said:


> iii..
> 
> I want to know something very important. I have passed my B.tech (ECE) in year 2013. After that I started to work in a bank in NOV 2013. I have been working wit the same bank since now. While i was working with a bank, I was still interested in engineering activities. Therefore, I joined a training course on embedded systems in 2014; which I used to attend on weekends. I made a project in that time , i mean in 2014. Can I use this project to write my CE???
> 
> Ishu


Yes you may. Your career episode should be based on a project that you undertook as part of your study or your work. If it's studies, you must present the relevant academic certificates/transcripts to EA. If it's work related project you must present the relevant service certificate.


----------



## conjoinme

*189 Medicals*

Hi Guys,

We completed our medicals today. The panel Doc suggested my partner might be having Psoarisis looking at few red patches on her skin. What's next? Would there be more tests needed once CO looks at it? I googled and there is no permanent cure for it. Can it lead to visa rejection? Have invested more than 3 years and 10 grand so far in this journey. Rejection would be devastative! Searched the forum but couldn't find much info. Has anyone been or heard of anyone being in this situation? Please help

Thanks


----------



## Evan82

conjoinme said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We completed our medicals today. The panel Doc suggested my partner might be having Psoarisis looking at few red patches on her skin. What's next? Would there be more tests needed once CO looks at it? I googled and there is no permanent cure for it. Can it lead to visa rejection? Have invested more than 3 years and 10 grand so far in this journey. Rejection would be devastative! Searched the forum but couldn't find much info. Has anyone been or heard of anyone being in this situation? Please help
> 
> Thanks


I don't think that would result in rejection. Psorisis isn't contagious (but is hereditary). Worst case you'd be asked to fill in a form 815 by CO and ask your wife go under medicals after arriving in australia. Rejection will happen only if the condition would result in more than 20000$ over the course of 3-5 years, if I remember right... So don't worry about rejection. But expect communication from CO for more work.


----------



## Prash2533

*Docs*

Hello All, 

Just curious, Health certificates will be uploaded by physician panel for kids.

Do I need to upload any docs other than Birth certificate and Passport for my two kids (5 year old and 3 months old).


----------



## vikaschandra

Prash2533 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just curious, Health certificates will be uploaded by physician panel for kids.
> 
> Do I need to upload any docs other than Birth certificate and Passport for my two kids (5 year old and 3 months old).


Yes Panel Physician will upload all the reports from their side.
you do not need to upload anything apart from usual documents


----------



## conjoinme

Evan82 said:


> I don't think that would result in rejection. Psorisis isn't contagious (but is hereditary). Worst case you'd be asked to fill in a form 815 by CO and ask your wife go under medicals after arriving in australia. Rejection will happen only if the condition would result in more than 20000$ over the course of 3-5 years, if I remember right... So don't worry about rejection. But expect communication from CO for more work.


Thanks mate, that's reassuring. However, down side is that the grant won't be coming anytime sooner.


----------



## conjoinme

andreyx108b said:


> I dont think it will cause any issues.


Thanks mate, feeling a lot better now after Evan's and your response.


----------



## rsr904

auseager said:


> Hi,
> 
> I haven't seen single grant for 261312 code from last one month, i will be completing my 90days by next week till now there is no response from DIBP and no docs requested. Is there anybody(261312) in the same situation?


 There are a few grants in the month of April. Keep calm. Your turn may be next:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Refer
https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189


----------



## kiat87

Is that true that GSM Adelaide process faster than Brisbane? What the accessment in progress means After CO made contact request for medical?


----------



## Evan82

kiat87 said:


> Is that true that GSM Adelaide process faster than Brisbane? What the accessment in progress means After CO made contact request for medical?


ha ha.... so they say... Just a conception or a misconception... Your CO might be allocated from Adelaide and the grant might come from Bris...or vice versa... So don't worry where he/she's from.
I'm assuming you are referring to your visa application and not medical... If you call DIBP, they would say it means... "routine checks are in progress" (don't ask me what comes under "routine")...


----------



## NxtDesAus

auseager said:


> Hi, I haven't seen single grant for 261312 code from last one month, i will be completing my 90days by next week till now there is no response from DIBP and no docs requested. Is there anybody(261312) in the same situation?


 Same here!


----------



## aussieby2016

Was it a dry day today in our forum....no updates about any grants......


----------



## likevarun

kiat87 said:


> Is that true that GSM Adelaide process faster than Brisbane? What the accessment in progress means After CO made contact request for medical?


I have been alloted GSM adelaide and waiting from almost 3 months...


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

64 Days and waiting..

No CO contact as yet.. 

:fingerscrossed:




Rizwan125 said:


> Hi Folk?
> 
> Its been *more than 100 days since waiting*:juggle:
> 
> My timeline as follows (Mechanical-233512-onshore)
> 
> 189 Visa Applied---21 Jan 2016
> CO Contact 1-------05 Feb 2016
> CO Contact 2-------12 feb 2016(Asking for Fresh Australian PCC)
> Skill Select Contact--04 April 2016(Asking for Computerized filled form 80 & 1221
> Employer Verification---07 April 2016
> CO Contact 3----------15 April Additional Form 80 Questions
> 
> Now Waiting Waiting Waiting
> 
> Any News From Brisbane Team???


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

I guess only one grant today.. 
Reported on the tracker..

What a dry day...


----------



## Jasmin FR

I am also waiting from 96 days and even DIBP made verification with my current employer on 13th April,2016...Still waiting but no response from GSM.Brisbane


----------



## abhipunjabi

farina said:


> I am also waiting from 96 days and even DIBP made verification with my current employer on 13th April,2016...Still waiting but no response from GSM.Brisbane


Hi Farina,

How did you get to know that verification was done? And what all did they verify? 

Regards.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Dont worry..
Some progress in you case.
You will get to hear form DIBP very soon.. 





farina said:


> I am also waiting from 96 days and even DIBP made verification with my current employer on 13th April,2016...Still waiting but no response from GSM.Brisbane


----------



## Jasmin FR

I was sure they will verify with current employer, I already informed my Human resources department even I was following up with them, once DIBP called them next day they informed me……..DIBP asked about my title, my job description, my salary and in last authorized signatory(means the provided salary certificate issued by manager or by Human Resources department).


----------



## abhipunjabi

farina said:


> I was sure they will verify with current employer, I already informed my Human resources department even I was following up with them, once DIBP called them next day they informed me……..DIBP asked about my title, my job description, my salary and in last authorized signatory(means the provided salary certificate issued by manager or by Human Resources department).


Ok so the verification was done over call.

Thanks for your information and all the best!!

Regards.


----------



## wasim.yousaf

farina said:


> I am also waiting from 96 days and even DIBP made verification with my current employer on 13th April,2016...Still waiting but no response from GSM.Brisbane


hi,
what is your time line??
share it plz:confused2:


----------



## Aakash2012

Rizwan125 said:


> Hi Folk?
> 
> Its been *more than 100 days since waiting*:juggle:
> 
> My timeline as follows (Mechanical-233512-onshore)
> 
> 189 Visa Applied---21 Jan 2016
> CO Contact 1-------05 Feb 2016
> CO Contact 2-------12 feb 2016(Asking for Fresh Australian PCC)
> Skill Select Contact--04 April 2016(Asking for Computerized filled form 80 & 1221
> Employer Verification---07 April 2016
> CO Contact 3----------15 April Additional Form 80 Questions
> 
> Now Waiting Waiting Waiting
> 
> Any News From Brisbane Team???


Very similar timelines for me too.
Haven't heard anything yet.
Just waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Phoenix2135

varun_gupta11 said:


> Guys
> 
> Can anyone tell us the number they are calling from for employee verification in india


Hi,

71 days and still waiting !

NO CO allocation & Status : "Application received "


----------



## kiat87

likevarun said:


> I have been alloted GSM adelaide and waiting from almost 3 months...


I didn't receive any CO allocation email only CO ask for more info email.


----------



## lmp

Hello everyone,

I have been away from the forum for a bit since frustration hit me while waiting for any answer.
Today, 109 day after I have gotten the so expected email. 
My timeline as follow. Hope it helps some ppl.

Electronics Enginer
Visa 189 with my defaacto partner
No points claim for work experience 
Total of points 60
Onshore

EOI: 23/11/15
INVITED: 08/01/16
APPLIED:16/0/16
DIRECT GRANT:04/05/16 Brisbane

I did not heard anything since application day until today.
My australian Police check expired on 26/02/16 and medicals on 19/03/16. I call DIP brisbane to ask what to do. I did not give my details to them I just asked if I should get new police check and medicals or wait for CO contact they said: It is really up to you! If I was you I will get a police check again but not medicals at least CO request them. So thats what I did.
New police check and no medicals
I was never contacted by Co.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats on receiving your grant..



lmp said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been away from the forum for a bit since frustration hit me while waiting for any answer.
> Today, 109 day after I have gotten the so expected email.
> My timeline as follow. Hope it helps some ppl.
> 
> Electronics Enginer
> Visa 189 with my defaacto partner
> No points claim for work experience
> Total of points 60
> Onshore
> 
> EOI: 23/11/15
> INVITED: 08/01/16
> APPLIED:16/0/16
> DIRECT GRANT:04/05/16 Brisbane
> 
> I did not heard anything since application day until today.
> My australian Police check expired on 26/02/16 and medicals on 19/03/16. I call DIP brisbane to ask what to do. I did not give my details to them I just asked if I should get new police check and medicals or wait for CO contact they said: It is really up to you! If I was you I will get a police check again but not medicals at least CO request them. So thats what I did.
> New police check and no medicals
> I was never contacted by Co.


----------



## conjoinme

lmp said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been away from the forum for a bit since frustration hit me while waiting for any answer.
> Today, 109 day after I have gotten the so expected email.
> My timeline as follow. Hope it helps some ppl.
> 
> Electronics Enginer
> Visa 189 with my defaacto partner
> No points claim for work experience
> Total of points 60
> Onshore
> 
> EOI: 23/11/15
> INVITED: 08/01/16
> APPLIED:16/0/16
> DIRECT GRANT:04/05/16 Brisbane
> 
> I did not heard anything since application day until today.
> My australian Police check expired on 26/02/16 and medicals on 19/03/16. I call DIP brisbane to ask what to do. I did not give my details to them I just asked if I should get new police check and medicals or wait for CO contact they said: It is really up to you! If I was you I will get a police check again but not medicals at least CO request them. So thats what I did.
> New police check and no medicals
> I was never contacted by Co.


Congrats mate! Enjoy and yeah, its hard to predict dibp and wait is frustrating but all well when the grant hits


----------



## immi Aus

*in waiting period*



wasim.yousaf said:


> hi,
> what is your time line??
> share it plz:confused2:


i was just wondering about the approximate time period for visa grant after visa application for pakistani applicants????

any pakistani fellow pl share 


My timeline

eoi....10th Feb 2016
invitation....17th feb 2016
application lodge....4th march
co contact for 180 n medicals....29th march
info submitted...7th april
no further contact or response


----------



## jairichi

Our application was lodged on 30th March 2016. CO contacted on 22nd April 2016 asking for pending US PCC. Rest all documents were uploaded and complete. The status changed from "application submitted" to "information requested". We are still waiting for our US PCC. Anyone had this update "information requested"? Any guess where this stands compared to different updates with respect to processing of application?


----------



## shota

HI all I am new here and I'm just reading documentation about EOI and skillselect, I have one question about payment: when I have to pay the fee? before invitation when I'm filling the form of EOI or after invitation
Thank you


----------



## jairichi

shota said:


> HI all I am new here and I'm just reading documentation about EOI and skillselect, I have one question about payment: when I have to pay the fee? before invitation when I'm filling the form of EOI or after invitation
> Thank you


Payment is after your EOI gets an ITA and when you lodge your visa application.


----------



## Jasmin FR

after invitation u have to make the payment.


----------



## kamalendra

jairichi said:


> Fill the form online. Take print of only the page where you have to sign. Scan it and merge with original document.
> Why would anyone get a form notarized? Not required.


hey Fren,
I dont know, whether i made mistake while filling those forms,,,, I printed the blank form, filled it with pen, and then scanned all and merged them and only uploaded them in immi,,,, i did all this, because there was written on top right corner "Please use pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS...",,,, what should i do?? shall i fill computerised and upload them in immi, before the CO ask?? please suggest


----------



## johnnyaus

Has anyone heard from CO Brisbane in the recent time ?


----------



## sumM

We are on the same boat. 



auseager said:


> Hi,
> 
> I haven't seen single grant for 261312 code from last one month, i will be completing my 90days by next week till now there is no response from DIBP and no docs requested. Is there anybody(261312) in the same situation?


----------



## jairichi

kamalendra said:


> hey Fren,
> I dont know, whether i made mistake while filling those forms,,,, I printed the blank form, filled it with pen, and then scanned all and merged them and only uploaded them in immi,,,, i did all this, because there was written on top right corner "Please use pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS...",,,, what should i do?? shall i fill computerised and upload them in immi, before the CO ask?? please suggest


You might be fine. There is also a possibility of CO coming back and asking you to fill everything online and upload it.


----------



## theskyisalive

sumM said:


> We are on the same boat.


Count me in as well! ..there was a 261312 grant on 30/Apr  though, so keep your hopes alive, it could be any day now!


----------



## Raiyan

Dear Experts

When CO will be assigned 1. will I get any msg about it? 2. will the application status change?

Is there any such case, that Application Status is still "Application Received" but CO is assigned?

BR//R


----------



## wasim.yousaf

immi Aus said:


> i was just wondering about the approximate time period for visa grant after visa application for pakistani applicants????
> 
> any pakistani fellow pl share
> 
> 
> My timeline
> 
> eoi....10th Feb 2016
> invitation....17th feb 2016
> application lodge....4th march
> co contact for 180 n medicals....29th march
> info submitted...7th april
> no further contact or response


there is no fix time. some pakistani got their grant within 2 months. i also applied on 1oth feb but still waiting for grant:juggle:


----------



## Sahiledge

kamalendra said:


> hey Fren,
> I dont know, whether i made mistake while filling those forms,,,, I printed the blank form, filled it with pen, and then scanned all and merged them and only uploaded them in immi,,,, i did all this, because there was written on top right corner "Please use pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS...",,,, what should i do?? shall i fill computerised and upload them in immi, before the CO ask?? please suggest


I have done the same thing. And at least its as per the instructions given on the first page. If it is neatly written I don't think there would be any problem. 
There maybe a case when u fill in the form in soft file and the CO asks you to fill the form with a pen as it is written in the form. 
We never know.


----------



## Evan82

Sahiledge said:


> I have done the same thing. And at least its as per the instructions given on the first page. If it is neatly written I don't think there would be any problem.
> There maybe a case when u fill in the form in soft file and the CO asks you to fill the form with a pen as it is written in the form.
> We never know.


As long as you have written and filled the form legibly there is absolutely no way the CO will get back to you because you followed the instructions on the form strictly and then to demand you strictly fill it on a computer... If all is filled legibly, only reason to come back on 80 or 1221 is some more explanations needed, like employment history.


----------



## Ahmedkwt

Is there any applicant from Kuwait on this forum. I just wanted to know how long it takes once employment verification is done.


----------



## Jasmin FR

shota said:


> HI all I am new here and I'm just reading documentation about EOI and skillselect, I have one question about payment: when I have to pay the fee? before invitation when I'm filling the form of EOI or after invitation
> Thank you





wasim.yousaf said:


> hi,
> what is your time line??
> share it plz:confused2:



Invitation Received:18 Jan,2016
Lodge Application:28 Jan,2016
Medical:20Feb,2016+Form 80
CO Contacted: Further Docs uploaded on 30 March
Verification Call:13April,2016
Waiting for Grant::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vardhan16

auseager said:


> Hi,
> 
> I haven't seen single grant for 261312 code from last one month, i will be completing my 90days by next week till now there is no response from DIBP and no docs requested. Is there anybody(261312) in the same situation?


Hi 
I am a 261311 applicant. Even I didn't see much grants for 2613 codes. I completed 90 days by Apr 29th since visa lodge date and on the same day they asked for form 80 again saying that the doc is empty. I though there might be some problem with the PDF reader and converted it to IMG and uploaded again on Apr 30th. Today I called DIBP and after 1hr of long wait she said it's under processing and might be slightly delayed. I wondered as she didn't even ask for my passport details. so it's a general statement for everyone who calls. 
Usually count 90 days from the time you provided info after CO allocation. B/w mine is with Brisbane team 33.


----------



## Jasmin FR

Ahmedkwt said:


> Is there any applicant from Kuwait on this forum. I just wanted to know how long it takes once employment verification is done.


I am from Kuwait but I am also don't know how long verification will take.
current Employer verification:13 April,2016
Previous Employer verification:21 April,2016


----------



## Ahmedkwt

farina said:


> Invitation Received:18 Jan,2016
> Lodge Application:28 Jan,2016
> Medical:20Feb,2016+Form 80
> CO Contacted: Further Docs uploaded on 30 March
> Verification Call:13April,2016
> Waiting for Grant::fingerscrossed:


Your verification call is very close to mine. How many points you are claiming for work? did they call your company?


----------



## Jasmin FR

15 points


----------



## Victor_Aus

Got Employment Verification email to HR for Confirming Joining Data, Designation, Responsibilities


----------



## arjun09

Victor_Aus said:


> Got Employment Verification email to HR for Confirming Joining Data, Designation, Responsibilities


Can u share ur timeline plzz


----------



## sandeshrego

Assumption : If we all do not get a grant by May end. Looks like it will be further delayed to August.

Reason : July end will be closing year and hence will be busy from May end to July end

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Inderk

Hello ,

There seems to be very few grants since the start of this month - wish if they could pick the speed.
Any idea how the IED date is decided when issuing the grant - is there some general principle applied ?

Thank you


----------



## jairichi

Inderk said:


> Hello ,
> 
> There seems to be very few grants since the start of this month - wish if they could pick the speed.
> Any idea how the IED date is decided when issuing the grant - is there some general principle applied ?
> 
> Thank you


Expiry of PCC or medicals or passport, whichever is earlier.


----------



## Inderk

jairichi said:


> Expiry of PCC or medicals or passport, whichever is earlier.


ohhh which may mean before Dec as India PCC is the earliest of all provided the visa is granted.


----------



## sol79

Could anyone who had employment verification please clarify one point?

When they call or email, do they explicitly state that its for a 189 PR visa? Or do they just say that they need to verify an applicants' details?


----------



## jairichi

Inderk said:


> ohhh which may mean before Dec as India PCC is the earliest of all provided the visa is granted.


For Canada immigration they consider the PCC expiry date where you are current resident. I am not sure how it works for Australia. Someone in this forum might confirm it for you.


----------



## albena.d84

jairichi said:


> Expiry of PCC or medicals or passport, whichever is earlier.


for me this rule wasn't valid, because my PCC was with earlier date and IED is medical clearance, which is after pcc  It's depend on CO's decision...

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## albena.d84

Raiyan said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> When CO will be assigned 1. will I get any msg about it? 2. will the application status change?
> 
> Is there any such case, that Application Status is still "Application Received" but CO is assigned?
> 
> BR//R


yes, you'll receive email with CO's request(s), and also in your immi account status will be "information request"(or so)... 

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajesh23733

sol79 said:


> Could anyone who had employment verification please clarify one point?
> 
> When they call or email, do they explicitly state that its for a 189 PR visa? Or do they just say that they need to verify an applicants' details?


I have received emp verification call a couple of weeks ago and they did not mention about PR visa type. They just started verifying details like DOB, companies worked, tenure in the companies, joining and end date and finally roles and responsibilities.


----------



## rajesh23733

sandeshrego said:


> Assumption : If we all do not get a grant by May end. Looks like it will be further delayed to August.
> 
> Reason : July end will be closing year and hence will be busy from May end to July end
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


This is my worry as well. I hope we all get grant by end of this month. 

For me, emp verification happened on 21st April so I hope this month around 21st I will get grant.


----------



## Arnab2014

Hi All , 

I have a situation here and I need information / advice from the experience .

Mine is 189 visa request . 

Following is my summery :

15.02.2016 :ACS received
17-02-2016 : EOI Submitted
09-03-2016 : Invited
29-03-2016 : Visa Submitted
28-04-2016 : 1st CO contact 

CO has requested for :
1. Form 80 - self
2. PCC India .self

3.PCC Australia - wife
4.Form 80 - wife 
5.PCC India . wife 

Concern : At my birth I was named as Himanish Mondal , but from Kindergarten education onwards I have been known as Arnab Mondal . All my documents are marked as Arnab Mondal except for my birth certificate which has : Himanish Mondal alias Arnab Mondal. 

I have submitted all my documents along with notary from court to clarify and confirm the same . But even after submitting PCC India during the application itself , CO has again asked for it with ( alias name in it ) . In India , the Indian PCC only contains extract from current passport , that is current name only.. There is no PCC on alias name . ( I have checked with passport office ) . I have replied back the CO on this and awaiting reply for more than 6 days . All my documents are 100 % genuine and there is no incorrect information . 

Again if you notice , for my wife , they have asked for PCC Australia , which is very much justified. 
But CO has also again asked for Indian PCC which we have already submitted earlier. We went to passport office to ask if we can get an Indian PCC , with both before marriage and after marriage surnames ( Susmita Das and Susmita Mondal ) . Indian PCC unlike Australian PCC is only having current name . 


As of now I have just kept the Form 80 ready for me and my wife and applied for PCC Australia for my wife . We went to the PCC India office again and got the PCC India done for me and my wife in the current name format .We have explained the issue over mail to CO . I am not sure what happens next . 

has anyone come across similar experience . Can anyone advice anything ? 

_________________________________________
15.02.2016 :ACS received
17-02-2016 : EOI Submitted
09-03-2016 : Invited
29-03-2016 : Visa Submitted
28-04-2016 : 1st CO contact


----------



## simon.ghosh

sandeshrego said:


> Assumption : If we all do not get a grant by May end. Looks like it will be further delayed to August.
> 
> Reason : July end will be closing year and hence will be busy from May end to July end
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Australian financial year begins from 1st July, so grants might dry up from mid of this month till June 30th (this was the trend last year, as per immi tracker). I would be happy to receive process delay email and wait till July rather than waking up everyday with disappointment of not receiving the grant email. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

lmp said:


> Hello everyone, I have been away from the forum for a bit since frustration hit me while waiting for any answer. Today, 109 day after I have gotten the so expected email. My timeline as follow. Hope it helps some ppl. Electronics Enginer Visa 189 with my defaacto partner No points claim for work experience Total of points 60 Onshore EOI: 23/11/15 INVITED: 08/01/16 APPLIED:16/0/16 DIRECT GRANT:04/05/16 Brisbane I did not heard anything since application day until today. My australian Police check expired on 26/02/16 and medicals on 19/03/16. I call DIP brisbane to ask what to do. I did not give my details to them I just asked if I should get new police check and medicals or wait for CO contact they said: It is really up to you! If I was you I will get a police check again but not medicals at least CO request them. So thats what I did. New police check and no medicals I was never contacted by Co.


Congrats!


----------



## andreyx108b

Ahmedkwt said:


> Is there any applicant from Kuwait on this forum. I just wanted to know how long it takes once employment verification is done.


Check the averages for Kuwait.


----------



## andreyx108b

Inderk said:


> Hello , There seems to be very few grants since the start of this month - wish if they could pick the speed. Any idea how the IED date is decided when issuing the grant - is there some general principle applied ? Thank you


This is not right. Plenty of grants... within the daily average.


----------



## Arnab2014

Hi All, can anyone comment on my initial query. I am new to this forum and not sure how to get the logs properly assigned .

Regards,
Arnab.


----------



## Arnab2014

Arnab2014 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I have a situation here and I need information / advice from the experience .
> 
> Mine is 189 visa request .
> 
> Following is my summery :
> 
> 15.02.2016 :ACS received
> 17-02-2016 : EOI Submitted
> 09-03-2016 : Invited
> 29-03-2016 : Visa Submitted
> 28-04-2016 : 1st CO contact
> 
> CO has requested for :
> 1. Form 80 - self
> 2. PCC India .self
> 
> 3.PCC Australia - wife
> 4.Form 80 - wife
> 5.PCC India . wife
> 
> Concern : At my birth I was named as Himanish Mondal , but from Kindergarten education onwards I have been known as Arnab Mondal . All my documents are marked as Arnab Mondal except for my birth certificate which has : Himanish Mondal alias Arnab Mondal.
> 
> I have submitted all my documents along with notary from court to clarify and confirm the same . But even after submitting PCC India during the application itself , CO has again asked for it with ( alias name in it ) . In India , the Indian PCC only contains extract from current passport , that is current name only.. There is no PCC on alias name . ( I have checked with passport office ) . I have replied back the CO on this and awaiting reply for more than 6 days . All my documents are 100 % genuine and there is no incorrect information .
> 
> Again if you notice , for my wife , they have asked for PCC Australia , which is very much justified.
> But CO has also again asked for Indian PCC which we have already submitted earlier. We went to passport office to ask if we can get an Indian PCC , with both before marriage and after marriage surnames ( Susmita Das and Susmita Mondal ) . Indian PCC unlike Australian PCC is only having current name .
> 
> 
> As of now I have just kept the Form 80 ready for me and my wife and applied for PCC Australia for my wife . We went to the PCC India office again and got the PCC India done for me and my wife in the current name format .We have explained the issue over mail to CO . I am not sure what happens next .
> 
> has anyone come across similar experience . Can anyone advice anything ?
> 
> _________________________________________
> 15.02.2016 :ACS received
> 17-02-2016 : EOI Submitted
> 09-03-2016 : Invited
> 29-03-2016 : Visa Submitted
> 28-04-2016 : 1st CO contact




Hi All , is there anyone who can advice / comment to my queries ?


----------



## Steiger

Please give advice on this issue:

Can anyone please guide me the definition of "Previous countries of residence"? I am currently filling out the visa application and I do not understand this part. 

I printed the form and now it says:

Give details of the last permanent address. Okay so if I lived in Australia and I have multiple addresses then I only write down the last part. However, now the question is for the date from and date to : is this the date of the last permanent address or the date of entry to and departure from Australia?


----------



## jairichi

Steiger said:


> Please give advice on this issue:
> 
> Can anyone please guide me the definition of "Previous countries of residence"? I am currently filling out the visa application and I do not understand this part.
> 
> I printed the form and now it says:
> 
> Give details of the last permanent address. Okay so if I lived in Australia and I have multiple addresses then I only write down the last part. However, now the question is for the date from and date to : is this the date of the last permanent address or the date of entry to and departure from Australia?


1. Give details about any travel to country other than your current country of residence. Other country includes your home country.
2. Provide all the address. I lived in US at 4 different address and I provided them with months and year.


----------



## sandeshrego

andreyx108b said:


> Not possible


You mean to say that there wont be any slowdown and so its only rumors then. That means the grant will come as usual? I am so happy.Please reply yes if the grant rate will be same even during the financial month Andrey


----------



## jairichi

Arnab2014 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I have a situation here and I need information / advice from the experience .
> 
> Mine is 189 visa request .
> 
> Following is my summery :
> 
> 15.02.2016 :ACS received
> 17-02-2016 : EOI Submitted
> 09-03-2016 : Invited
> 29-03-2016 : Visa Submitted
> 28-04-2016 : 1st CO contact
> 
> CO has requested for :
> 1. Form 80 - self
> 2. PCC India .self
> 
> 3.PCC Australia - wife
> 4.Form 80 - wife
> 5.PCC India . wife
> 
> Concern : At my birth I was named as Himanish Mondal , but from Kindergarten education onwards I have been known as Arnab Mondal . All my documents are marked as Arnab Mondal except for my birth certificate which has : Himanish Mondal alias Arnab Mondal.
> 
> I have submitted all my documents along with notary from court to clarify and confirm the same . But even after submitting PCC India during the application itself , CO has again asked for it with ( alias name in it ) . In India , the Indian PCC only contains extract from current passport , that is current name only.. There is no PCC on alias name . ( I have checked with passport office ) . I have replied back the CO on this and awaiting reply for more than 6 days . All my documents are 100 % genuine and there is no incorrect information .
> 
> Again if you notice , for my wife , they have asked for PCC Australia , which is very much justified.
> But CO has also again asked for Indian PCC which we have already submitted earlier. We went to passport office to ask if we can get an Indian PCC , with both before marriage and after marriage surnames ( Susmita Das and Susmita Mondal ) . Indian PCC unlike Australian PCC is only having current name .
> 
> 
> As of now I have just kept the Form 80 ready for me and my wife and applied for PCC Australia for my wife . We went to the PCC India office again and got the PCC India done for me and my wife in the current name format .We have explained the issue over mail to CO . I am not sure what happens next .
> 
> has anyone come across similar experience . Can anyone advice anything ?
> 
> _________________________________________
> 15.02.2016 :ACS received
> 17-02-2016 : EOI Submitted
> 09-03-2016 : Invited
> 29-03-2016 : Visa Submitted
> 28-04-2016 : 1st CO contact


Submit all documents requested even if you have to resubmit already uploaded ones again. Write a brief letter of explanation (to the point) and attach it along with respective documents.
Submit form 80 too.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Hi Ahmed..

Im Currently in Kuwait






Ahmedkwt said:


> Is there any applicant from Kuwait on this forum. I just wanted to know how long it takes once employment verification is done.


----------



## iamecstatic

Hi Friends,

I got "request for more information" when CO was assigned. Of the details requested, I have uploaded everything except PCC. My passport address is different from my current address and so PCC involves police verification which is cause of delay. It seems the decision to not bribe the policeman was a mistake.
Now my 28 day period within which I am supposed to provide the documents is about to get over.
Is it okay to ask for more time from CO? Can it have any serious consequence? What exactly should I tell CO in my email?


----------



## vikaschandra

iamecstatic said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got "request for more information" when CO was assigned. Of the details requested, I have uploaded everything except PCC. My passport address is different from my current address and so PCC involves police verification which is cause of delay. It seems the decision to not bribe the policeman was a mistake.
> Now my 28 day period within which I am supposed to provide the documents is about to get over.
> Is it okay to ask for more time from CO? Can it have any serious consequence? What exactly should I tell CO in my email?


Upload the receipt if your request for pcc and email the CO mentioning that the PCC has not yet been provided so you seek more time to provide it.


----------



## alfancay

Finally the wait is over for me. Got the golden email for me and my family.

Now there is one problem with the grant letter and that is the wrong passport number ( Main applicant). i did submit the form for correction of passport number back in Feb,2016 but looks like they didn't change it in the system. Any idea how should i proceed now?

ANZSCO code is 261312 Developer Programmer. Time line can be viewed in my signature.

Thank you all for the support and help you guys offered.


----------



## iamecstatic

vikaschandra said:


> Upload the receipt if your request for pcc and email the CO mentioning that the PCC has not yet been provided so you seek more time to provide it.


Thanks Vikas. By receipt, do you mean the acknowledgement that we get while exiting from passport office?


----------



## jairichi

iamecstatic said:


> Thanks Vikas. By receipt, do you mean the acknowledgement that we get while exiting from passport office?


Yes. Along with that attach a brief letter of explanation explaining the situation. Let the letter be to the point.


----------



## kritigulshan

Hi People,

Is there a way to find out from the Bridging visa letter that the CO will be allocated from Brisbane or Adeliade?


----------



## chln.murthy

alfancay said:


> Finally the wait is over for me. Got the golden email for me and my family.
> 
> Now there is one problem with the grant letter and that is the wrong passport number ( Main applicant). i did submit the form for correction of passport number back in Feb,2016 but looks like they didn't change it in the system. Any idea how should i proceed now?
> 
> ANZSCO code is 261312 Developer Programmer. Time line can be viewed in my signature.
> 
> Thank you all for the support and help you guys offered.


Congratulations mate  Hope my visa is around soon :juggle:


----------



## Raiyan

sol79 said:


> Could anyone who had employment verification please clarify one point?
> 
> When they call or email, do they explicitly state that its for a 189 PR visa? Or do they just say that they need to verify an applicants' details?




This is also my issue. If my manager gets full picture of why I applied for this visa, I can perceive he will not cooperate with high commission anymore during employment verification on the ground that if I become successful, I will leave. So, this is utmost important for me to know when high commission will call or mail HR and my manager whether they will explicitely mention what is exact purpose of this 189 visa. This will help me to prepare a statement according to my manager's question regarding my intention. Surely I dont feel any guilty about it because there is also no such surerty that I will be successful with my visa application, so of course I have to be careful about my current job. Till date I have never seen a manager who becomes happy at the news of resignation of his team member.


----------



## ginugeorge

From experience Brisbane or Adelaide is faster in terms of processing?


----------



## Abhi6060

ginugeorge said:


> From experience Brisbane or Adelaide is faster in terms of processing?


Brisbane team has huge backlogs to clear/pending files, which is forcing them to take longer than usual turn around time. Mentioned on DIBP website.


----------



## 7Kryptonite

Hi guys. I have a question for onshore applicants. Is there anyone who has applied 189 visa being in Australia (Onshore), not claimed work experience points but received an employment verification call ? Appreciate your help. Thanks in advance.


25.02.16 EOI 189 Submission - 60 points
12.03.16 CO contact - Asked for form 80, pcc, evidence of relationship
21.03.2016 All requested documents uploaded.
**.**.2016 - Waiting for grant


----------



## Victor_Aus

Raiyan said:


> This is also my issue. If my manager gets full picture of why I applied for this visa, I can perceive he will not cooperate with high commission anymore during employment verification on the ground that if I become successful, I will leave. So, this is utmost important for me to know when high commission will call or mail HR and my manager whether they will explicitely mention what is exact purpose of this 189 visa. This will help me to prepare a statement according to my manager's question regarding my intention. Surely I dont feel any guilty about it because there is also no such surerty that I will be successful with my visa application, so of course I have to be careful about my current job. Till date I have never seen a manager who becomes happy at the news of resignation of his team member.




Hi Raiyan,

They would send email to HR to confirm Details such as Date of Joining, Designation, Job Description and Salary. HR Team deals with such queries every day and if they qet email from AHC they would come to know you have applied for PR. 

And eventually your manager would also come to know. there's not much we can do in it.

I informed my manager about the same and he was not happy. 

I would say let your manager know about it and tell him you would give him enough time to backfill your position.


----------



## Raiyan

Victor_Aus said:


> Hi Raiyan,
> 
> They would send email to HR to confirm Details such as Date of Joining, Designation, Job Description and Salary. HR Team deals with such queries every day and if they qet email from AHC they would come to know you have applied for PR.
> 
> And eventually your manager would also come to know. there's not much we can do in it.
> 
> I informed my manager about the same and he was not happy.
> 
> I would say let your manager know about it and tell him you would give him enough time to backfill your position.


thanks for proper guidance!


----------



## kiat87

Abhi6060 said:


> Brisbane team has huge backlogs to clear/pending files, which is forcing them to take longer than usual turn around time. Mentioned on DIBP website.


do you mind to share the link where you saw this


----------



## aussieby2016

called the DIBP today at around 10:00Am IST.....greeted by a nice guy...he added a tag saying that since I have completed my medical formalities, the tag would allow CO to see that the requisites put forward by them have been completed by me and CO would come back to my case anytime but not before 28days from the day of providing the information....hope everything goes fine and I get that GOLDEN PDF FILE soon....in sha allah....


----------



## johnnyaus

Abhi6060 said:


> Brisbane team has huge backlogs to clear/pending files, which is forcing them to take longer than usual turn around time. Mentioned on DIBP website.


Hey,

Can you provide the link ? Mine is CO brisbane


----------



## RMS_20

*Got the grant on 4 May 2016*

Hi Everyone,

I got my grant email yesterday i.e. 4 May 2016 at around 7 AM India Time. A very happy moment but a lot of anxiety & Uncertainty about how the future will shape up. I think it requires a lot of courage to leave the well settled life and start over again at a new place as we have search job. Hopefully everything will be fine.

Thanks a lot all the fellow members for answering queries & providing support.
My timeline:

17 Dec, 2015 - EOI submitted -261111 (Business Analyst with 65 Points)
22 Jan, 2016 - Invitation 
20 Feb, 2016 - 189 Visa Lodge & majority of documents uploaded
1 March, 2016 - CO Contact asked for some documents & Health check
11 March, 2016 - all document uploaded, medical done
15 Apr, 2016 - Emp verification call to me from Aus High Comm in delhi
4 May, 2016 - VISA Granted 
8 March, 2017 - IED


----------



## johnnyaus

aussieby2016 said:


> called the DIBP today at around 10:00Am IST.....greeted by a nice guy...he added a tag saying that since I have completed my medical formalities, the tag would allow CO to see that the requisites put forward by them have been completed by me and CO would come back to my case anytime but not before 28days from the day of providing the information....hope everything goes fine and I get that GOLDEN PDF FILE soon....in sha allah....


All the Best Buddy


----------



## aussieby2016

johnnyaus said:


> All the Best Buddy


thanx johny...and same to u....


----------



## vikaschandra

RMS_20 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got my grant email yesterday i.e. 4 May 2016 at around 7 AM India Time. A very happy moment but a lot of anxiety & Uncertainty about how the future will shape up. I think it requires a lot of courage to leave the well settled life and start over again at a new place as we have search job. Hopefully everything will be fine.
> 
> Thanks a lot all the fellow members for answering queries & providing support.
> My timeline:
> 
> 17 Dec, 2015 - EOI submitted -261111 (Business Analyst with 65 Points)
> 22 Jan, 2016 - Invitation
> 20 Feb, 2016 - 189 Visa Lodge & majority of documents uploaded
> 1 March, 2016 - CO Contact asked for some documents & Health check
> 11 March, 2016 - all document uploaded, medical done
> 15 Apr, 2016 - Emp verification call to me from Aus High Comm in delhi
> 4 May, 2016 - VISA Granted
> 8 March, 2017 - IED


Congratulations


----------



## dufferdev

Hi

I have one doubt,

Should I fill 1221 and 80 digitally and attach it or I have to take print and scan and attach it ?


----------



## Vizyzz

HI Experts,



I have uploaded all the required documents in immiaccount. As I understand I will get the notification as soon as my application will be reviewed or checked. Is that correct ? 

Is there anyway to notify the department that my application is ready with all the documents?


My status in immiaccount is showing --*Application Received.*

Thanks


----------



## AbhishekKotian

RMS_20 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got my grant email yesterday i.e. 4 May 2016 at around 7 AM India Time. A very happy moment but a lot of anxiety & Uncertainty about how the future will shape up. I think it requires a lot of courage to leave the well settled life and start over again at a new place as we have search job. Hopefully everything will be fine.
> 
> Thanks a lot all the fellow members for answering queries & providing support.
> My timeline:
> 
> 17 Dec, 2015 - EOI submitted -261111 (Business Analyst with 65 Points)
> 22 Jan, 2016 - Invitation
> 20 Feb, 2016 - 189 Visa Lodge & majority of documents uploaded
> 1 March, 2016 - CO Contact asked for some documents & Health check
> 11 March, 2016 - all document uploaded, medical done
> 15 Apr, 2016 - Emp verification call to me from Aus High Comm in delhi
> 4 May, 2016 - VISA Granted
> 8 March, 2017 - IED



Congratulations


----------



## brosis

it doesn't matter whether ur current address is different from that in passport. when you apply for pcc the only thing you have to submit is proof of current address like bank account book, aadhar card, post paid mobile bill, it all works.
i too had different addresses, but got pcc on current address.


----------



## andreyx108b

Vizyzz said:


> HI Experts, I have uploaded all the required documents in immiaccount. As I understand I will get the notification as soon as my application will be reviewed or checked. Is that correct ? Is there anyway to notify the department that my application is ready with all the documents? My status in immiaccount is showing --Application Received. Thanks


No need to notify anyone.

You will get an update once CO is assigned/requests anything.

Within 2-6 weeks on average.


----------



## aussieby2016

Vizyzz said:


> HI Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> I have uploaded all the required documents in immiaccount. As I understand I will get the notification as soon as my application will be reviewed or checked. Is that correct ?
> 
> Is there anyway to notify the department that my application is ready with all the documents?
> 
> 
> My status in immiaccount is showing --*Application Received.*
> 
> Thanks


1. absolutely correct as soon as CO is assigned u get a mail (though for some direct grants no CO was allocated) 
2. No way.....the green tick beside every document uploaded means they have received it
3. Application received either changes to Information required (when CO requires any info) or finalised (if nothing is required).....

All the best for ur grant!!!


----------



## AbhishekKotian

dufferdev said:


> Hi
> 
> I have one doubt,
> 
> Should I fill 1221 and 80 digitally and attach it or I have to take print and scan and attach it ?


Fill the form digitally. Take a print of the last page , sign it and merge it to the digitally filled form. Upload the the merged file.


----------



## Vizyzz

andreyx108b said:


> No need to notify anyone.
> 
> You will get an update once CO is assigned/requests anything.
> 
> Within 2-6 weeks on average.


Thanks mate :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vizyzz

aussieby2016 said:


> 1. absolutely correct as soon as CO is assigned u get a mail (though for some direct grants no CO was allocated)
> 2. No way.....the green tick beside every document uploaded means they have received it
> 3. Application received either changes to Information required (when CO requires any info) or finalised (if nothing is required).....
> 
> All the best for ur grant!!!




Thanks mate
All the best for ur grant as well. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mkanth

*How long does it take after the application with skilled support*

My application is currently with Skilled support. 

Anyone experienced/ heard applications with Skilled support ?


----------



## Evan82

Mkanth said:


> My application is currently with Skilled support.
> 
> Anyone experienced/ heard applications with Skilled support ?


Meaning they asked you to clarify some info in form 80 and/or 1221 ?

Oh yeah, says so in your signature...
No they don't take a lot of time. They are quite quick with their work. I communicated with them for adding my newborn daughter to the application after waiting a month for a reply from CO but when I emailed skilled support team, they did it within 3 days...


----------



## dufferdev

AbhishekKotian said:


> Fill the form digitally. Take a print of the last page , sign it and merge it to the digitally filled form. Upload the the merged file.


Thanks a lot


----------



## conjoinme

dufferdev said:


> Hi
> 
> I have one doubt,
> 
> Should I fill 1221 and 80 digitally and attach it or I have to take print and scan and attach it ?


This is what I did with form 80. Filled digitally. Took print out. Signed. Scanned at 200 dpi. File a little over 6MB. File compressed using pdf compressors. For form 1221 i plan to use same. Google you will find pdf compressors. I didn't use the online ones for the obvious reasons.

There are folks who have taken the print of just signature page. Signed, scanned and merged with the digitally filled one. And there are people who have hand filled and scanned. If you are doing the later ensure your handwriting is legible.

Choice is yours. Hope this helps.


----------



## conjoinme

RMS_20 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got my grant email yesterday i.e. 4 May 2016 at around 7 AM India Time. A very happy moment but a lot of anxiety & Uncertainty about how the future will shape up. I think it requires a lot of courage to leave the well settled life and start over again at a new place as we have search job. Hopefully everything will be fine.
> 
> Thanks a lot all the fellow members for answering queries & providing support.
> My timeline:
> 
> 17 Dec, 2015 - EOI submitted -261111 (Business Analyst with 65 Points)
> 22 Jan, 2016 - Invitation
> 20 Feb, 2016 - 189 Visa Lodge & majority of documents uploaded
> 1 March, 2016 - CO Contact asked for some documents & Health check
> 11 March, 2016 - all document uploaded, medical done
> 15 Apr, 2016 - Emp verification call to me from Aus High Comm in delhi
> 4 May, 2016 - VISA Granted
> 8 March, 2017 - IED


Congrats mate. It has been a long journey. Enjoy the moment for now!


----------



## Evan82

conjoinme said:


> This is what I did with form 80. Filled digitally. Took print out. Signed. Scanned at 200 dpi. File a little over 6MB. File compressed using pdf compressors. For form 1221 i plan to use same. Google you will find pdf compressors. I didn't use the online ones for the obvious reasons.
> 
> There are folks who have taken the print of just signature page. Signed, scanned and merged with the digitally filled one. And there are people who have hand filled and scanned. If you are doing the later ensure your handwriting is legible.
> 
> Choice is yours. Hope this helps.


yep, as long as everything is legible, doesn't matter... Of course nobody wouldn't won't to complicate the matter and get extra straneous, plus spend time trying to compress scanned docs... Hence the digital filling and merging just the signed page...


----------



## subashv

Hi Everyone,

I have lodged my visa on 17 th February 2016 and front loaded all the documents.

I also completed my medicals on 25 th Feb 2016.

Till date, the status is still "Application Received". I resigned my current Job hoping to get the visa in 2 months and tomorrow is my last working day. Will this have any impact on my visa processing.


Should I call DIBP and enquire about my application and update them about my Job resignation? Please advise..


----------



## Evan82

subashv said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 17 th February 2016 and front loaded all the documents.
> 
> I also completed my medicals on 25 th Feb 2016.
> 
> Till date, the status is still "Application Received". I resigned my current Job hoping to get the visa in 2 months and tomorrow is my last working day. Will this have any impact on my visa processing.
> 
> 
> Should I call DIBP and enquire about my application and update them about my Job resignation? Please advise..


Indeed it'll affect your VISA processing. In case you are in line for employee verification you'll run into a boggy situation... But hey, don't worry... ofcourse you should update DIBP... How? Fill a 1022 form and upload it into your immi account asap.. You can also submit this online now... without submitting a hard copy, with the notificatiion of change of circumstances facility in immi account...


----------



## subashv

Evan82 said:


> Indeed it'll affect your VISA processing. In case you are in line for employee verification you'll run into a boggy situation... But hey, don't worry... ofcourse you should update DIBP... How? Fill a 1022 form and upload it into your immi account asap.. You can also submit this online now... without submitting a hard copy, with the notificatiion of change of circumstances facility in immi account...


Thanks Evan!!


----------



## eral

Guys!

Today I received my grant. It took just 8 days

Thanks everybody!!


----------



## Evan82

eral said:


> Guys!
> 
> Today I received my grant. It took just 8 days
> 
> Thanks everybody!!


Well done mate... That's what I call a fast grant... Best of luck for the rest of the journey...


----------



## ausilover

eral said:


> Guys!
> 
> Today I received my grant. It took just 8 days
> 
> Thanks everybody!!


Congrats bro....


----------



## sol79

eral said:


> Guys!
> 
> Today I received my grant. It took just 8 days
> 
> Thanks everybody!!


That's amazing! Congratulations buddy.


----------



## ausilover

Anyone from code 263111 lodged visa in march & got grant?


----------



## Siddhant

Evan82 said:


> Indeed it'll affect your VISA processing. In case you are in line for employee verification you'll run into a boggy situation... But hey, don't worry... ofcourse you should update DIBP... How? Fill a 1022 form and upload it into your immi account asap.. You can also submit this online now... without submitting a hard copy, with the notificatiion of change of circumstances facility in immi account...


Does the resignation really change anything - since experience claimed would be till the date of lodging the EOI or rather the date of the skill evaluation.

also the employment verification should be for the same time span. 

this is my assumption btw.


----------



## eral

Thank you friends!!


----------



## Evan82

Siddhant said:


> Does the resignation really change anything - since experience claimed would be till the date of lodging the EOI or rather the date of the skill evaluation.
> 
> also the employment verification should be for the same time span.
> 
> this is my assumption btw.


That is correct... in my opinion as well... that It's doesn't change the points... Employer verification however includes that AND THE INFORMATION YOU HAVE SUBMITTED IN FORM 80 and 1221, e.g: should it happen, if the HR is asked, "is -so and so- employed with you", the logical answer would be "no"?
Thus the 1022 is used... By the way, this is just common practice among previous applicants upon resignation OR change of employer... submitting a 1022...


----------



## Siddhant

Evan82 said:


> That is correct... in my opinion as well... that It's doesn't change the points... Employer verification however includes that AND THE INFORMATION YOU HAVE SUBMITTED IN FORM 80 and 1221, e.g: should it happen, if the HR is asked, "is -so and so- employed with you", the logical answer would be "no"?
> Thus the 1022 is used... By the way, this is just common practice among previous applicants upon resignation OR change of employer...


Sounds fair, I should get this done too. 
However I'm not very sure if employer verification will happen for me since I claimed only 5 points and would adding the document further delay a possible grant. 

I would probably wait till the last couple of days of my employment.


----------



## ausilover

I think the quota of those occupation codes which are near to get full are given less priority in getting visa like 263111, 2335 etc.


----------



## Evan82

Siddhant said:


> Sounds fair, I should get this done too.
> However I'm not very sure if employer verification will happen for me since I claimed only 5 points and would adding the document further delay a possible grant.
> 
> I would probably wait till the last couple of days of my employment.


Yeah.. In fact some folks who claimed 15 points didn't get employer verification... It's just that so random and God knows how candidates are selected... By the way, I agree and actually did the same as you did... wait out till I got the grant to leave employment...


----------



## Evan82

ausilover said:


> I think the quota of those occupation codes which are near to get full are given less priority in getting visa like 263111, 2335 etc.


Do you think there is a priority based on the ANZSCO code?


----------



## Sush1

Congrats Mate



eral said:


> Guys!
> 
> Today I received my grant. It took just 8 days
> 
> Thanks everybody!!


----------



## sol79

Evan82 said:


> Yeah.. In fact some folks who claimed 15 points didn't get employer verification... It's just that so random and God knows how candidates are selected... By the way, I agree and actually did the same as you did... wait out till I got the grant to leave employment...


I doubt they have the resources to verify everyone. Probably random sampling of a certain percentage of applications, coupled with any "red flag" indicators they get based on their experience.


----------



## Evan82

sol79 said:


> I doubt they have the resources to verify everyone. Probably random sampling of a certain percentage of applications, coupled with any "red flag" indicators they get based on their experience.


Yeah definitely, given the resources in embassies, definitely only some proportion....


----------



## Siddhant

Evan82 said:


> Yeah.. In fact some folks who claimed 15 points didn't get employer verification... It's just that so random and God knows how candidates are selected... By the way, I agree and actually did the same as you did... wait out till I got the grant to leave employment...



Actually I have resigned and am in my last month of employment. 
So I will wait till my last day here and then update dibp.


----------



## muhamhus

ausilover said:


> Anyone from code 263111 lodged visa in march & got grant?


Hi mate,

I did mine in April and waiting as you may see in my signature


----------



## ausilover

Evan82 said:


> Do you think there is a priority based on the ANZSCO code?


Yes, because both of the occupation codes i have mentioned above have only 60 places remaining for invitation. So they might now focus on those occupations in which there are more places available. Just have a look at occupation ceiling. By the way this my view point. Looking forward to expert comments.


----------



## ausilover

Siddhant said:


> Actually I have resigned and am in my last month of employment.
> So I will wait till my last day here and then update dibp.


I think you should have resigned after grant. Because no one knows how many months or days it will take to get visa.


----------



## Siddhant

ausilover said:


> I think you should have waited till grant for resignation. Because no one knows how many months or days it will take to get visa.


That's true however my plan is a little different. And I have a course lined up in Sydney uni from July. So I was aiming to get there in time for that.

If it does get delayed I will defer to the next session in Jan.


----------



## ausilover

Siddhant said:


> That's true however my plan is a little different. And I have a course lined up in Sydney uni from July. So I was aiming to get there in time for that.
> 
> If it does get delayed I will defer to the next session in Jan.


Hope you get your visa grant really soon.


----------



## Siddhant

ausilover said:


> Hope you get your visa grant really soon.


Thanks man. I hope that too I was excited with the pace until CO contact but since then it's been pretty slow. PS I have Brisbane CO


----------



## Evan82

Siddhant said:


> Actually I have resigned and am in my last month of employment.
> So I will wait till my last day here and then update dibp.


Ah.. Makes sense...


----------



## ausilover

Siddhant said:


> Thanks man. I hope that too I was excited with the pace until CO contact but since then it's been pretty slow. PS I have Brisbane CO


Mine too Brisbane CO.


----------



## Evan82

ausilover said:


> Yes, because both of the occupation codes i have mentioned above have only 60 places remaining for invitation. So they might now focus on those occupations in which there are more places available. Just have a look at occupation ceiling. By the way this my view point. Looking forward to expert comments.


Well.. I used to believe that too... But if I remember right andrey said it's unlikely.. somewhere... I think... Tend to believe him now...

p.s. and andrey, if you didn't say that, no contention, should be some other senior member...


----------



## rsr904

ausilover said:


> Anyone from code 263111 lodged visa in march & got grant?


There are a few in myimmitracker. I observe that if you frontload all your documents , the grant is faster.


----------



## theonerox

*My first post*

Dear Members,

This is my first post on the forum. Below are my timelines.

ANZSCO - 261311 - Analyst Programmer
ACS application submitted - 06 Nov 2015
ACS Positive Outcome - 12 Nov 2015
PTE -A - 25 feb 2016 - overall 90 (L-90/R-90/S-90/W-90) 
EOI 189 - 26 feb 2016 - 75 points 
ITA - 9th march 2016
UK PCC self & spouse - 17th march 2016
PCC India self- 4 apr 2016
Medicals - 16 apr 2016
Medicals cleared - 20 apr 2016
PCC India spouse - 21 apr 2016
Application lodged - 23 apr 2016
Form 80 & 1221 uploaded - 1 may 2016
CO contact- 5 may 2016, Requested degree transcript for spouse.
Grant - XXXXXXXX:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sandeshrego

Siddhant said:


> That's true however my plan is a little different. And I have a course lined up in Sydney uni from July. So I was aiming to get there in time for that.
> 
> If it does get delayed I will defer to the next session in Jan.


He He,,, Same here Bro.. Having heaps of confidence.
Typically in average scenario u should get your visa by this week or next coz Visa is granted usually after 36-60 days of CO contact. 

Best of Luck


----------



## Phoenix2135

eral said:


> Guys!
> 
> Today I received my grant. It took just 8 days
> 
> Thanks everybody!!


Hi,

Congrats ! Did you claim any points on Employment ?


----------



## eral

Phoenix2135 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats ! Did you claim any points on Employment ?


Yes, I claimed all 15 points


----------



## Phoenix2135

eral said:


> Yes, I claimed all 15 points


Hi ,

Have you had any verification for your employment ?


----------



## eral

Phoenix2135 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Have you had any verification for your employment ?


Nope, I don't think so because yesterday only I have spoken to my previous companies' HRs and there was no verification till yesterday.


----------



## dhruv_sahai

*Employment verification done !!*

HI All,

Just got confirmation from my HR after a long chasing and putting all known efforts that my Employment verification was done last month. The dates and other details are Confidential as the HR said.

So no more details are shared by the HR other than that they received a mail and they have replied to the request...

On my asking that is everything OK ?--> They said Yes, and on my further inquiry, they straightforward said that its confidential and they cannot share the details..


Hoping for some good news in next week hopefully.

Its more than 75 Days after Lodge, 65 days of CO contact and 50 days after Information provided.


Regards
DS


----------



## Steiger

Guys please help.

I did not include one employment because first it is irrelevant to my nominated occupation and this is an employment but it is neither full time nor part time. Because this is just a role that I had at my University and they paid me $150 per month (they only asked me to work for 7 hours per month). I did not include this in the EOI but shall I include it for my visa application online form (I will definitely mention this in my FOrm 80)


----------



## Raiyan

eral said:


> Guys!
> 
> Today I received my grant. It took just 8 days
> 
> Thanks everybody!!




Congrats dude!! Could please share your point break down? I am also 263311 - Telecom Engineer.


----------



## eral

Raiyan said:


> Congrats dude!! Could please share your point break down? I am also 263311 - Telecom Engineer.


Hi Raiyan, here's my points breakdown:

Age - 30
English - 0 (Competent)
Experience - 15
Qualification - 15


----------



## Vizyzz

theonerox said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> This is my first post on the forum. Below are my timelines.
> 
> ANZSCO - 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> ACS application submitted - 06 Nov 2015
> ACS Positive Outcome - 12 Nov 2015
> PTE -A - 25 feb 2016 - overall 90 (L-90/R-90/S-90/W-90)
> EOI 189 - 26 feb 2016 - 75 points
> ITA - 9th march 2016
> UK PCC self & spouse - 17th march 2016
> PCC India self- 4 apr 2016
> Medicals - 16 apr 2016
> Medicals cleared - 20 apr 2016
> PCC India spouse - 21 apr 2016
> Application lodged - 23 apr 2016
> Form 80 & 1221 uploaded - 1 may 2016
> CO contact- 5 may 2016, Requested degree transcript for spouse.
> Grant - XXXXXXXX:fingerscrossed:




Did you claim spouse points?


----------



## yogarora

*Got Grant on 26th april*

Hi Guys, I have been following up this thread for quite some time. Here's my timeline for everyone benefit :

Category : 261313
Points : 70
Visa lodged on : 04-Jan-2016
First CO contact : 19-Jan-2016
CO asked for Form80 and PCC from US
Uploaded PCC from US : 01-April-2016
Grant : 26th-April-2016


----------



## Onshore

yogarora said:


> Hi Guys, I have been following up this thread for quite some time. Here's my timeline for everyone benefit :
> 
> Category : 261313
> Points : 70
> Visa lodged on : 04-Jan-2016
> First CO contact : 19-Jan-2016
> CO asked for Form80 and PCC from US
> Uploaded PCC from US : 01-April-2016
> Grant : 26th-April-2016



Congrats ! Is it from Brisbane ?


----------



## dufferdev

Hi

Just wanted to know, if there is any timeline in which a CO is assigned.


----------



## andreyx108b

dufferdev said:


> Hi Just wanted to know, if there is any timeline in which a CO is assigned.


Usually 2-6 weeks.


----------



## pirata

Hi guys, I need your help/opinion with a few questions.

1)I filled my EOI and when asked for employment history I completed with the information that was used to get the employment assessment from CPAA, but one of the information changed after getting the assessment but it does *NOT *affect my points total. There is no change in points total nor did I provide wrong information, but when filling the EOI I did not want to provide different information from that used in my assessment.

Assessment information (Aug/15):
Company A: from Jan/14 to Aug/15

EOI information:
Company A: from Jan/14 to current date

BUT, in Jan/16 I was transferred to another company (different name) within the same group. There were no other changes in position or responsibilities.

FORM 80 information:
How should I complete the employment history in form 80? 
Company A: from Jan/14 to Dec/15
Company B: from Jan/16 to current

*OR
*

Maintain like informed in the EOI??? (Company A: from Jan/14 to current date)

2)When providing the Bank statement information, did you guys translated it? My point is, there are a lot of transactions that don’t matter at all and only the company salary payment matters. So how did you do?

3)Did you guys provide a letter of recommendation? What is the format?

Many thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## jairichi

pirata said:


> Hi guys, I need your help/opinion with a few questions.
> 
> 1)I filled my EOI and when asked for employment history I completed with the information that was used to get the employment assessment from CPAA, but one of the information changed after getting the assessment but it does *NOT *affect my points total. There is no change in points total nor did I provide wrong information, but when filling the EOI I did not want to provide different information from that used in my assessment.
> 
> Assessment information (Aug/15):
> Company A: from Jan/14 to Aug/15
> 
> EOI information:
> Company A: from Jan/14 to current date
> 
> BUT, in Jan/16 I was transferred to another company (different name) within the same group. There were no other changes in position or responsibilities.
> 
> FORM 80 information:
> How should I complete the employment history in form 80?
> Company A: from Jan/14 to Dec/15
> Company B: from Jan/16 to current
> 
> *OR
> *
> 
> Maintain like informed in the EOI??? (Company A: from Jan/14 to current date)
> 
> 2)When providing the Bank statement information, did you guys translated it? My point is, there are a lot of transactions that don’t matter at all and only the company salary payment matters. So how did you do?
> 
> 3)Did you guys provide a letter of recommendation? What is the format?
> 
> Many thanks, much appreciated.


1. Provide actual information.
2. Highlight those relevant transactions.
3. For what?


----------



## PriyaIndia

Hi Eral,

Did u had continuous 10 years of experience without any gap?
Usually ACS reduce first 2 years fr skill met date and u can asess ur skills fr only last 10 years. That means, u shld hv continuous 10 years of work experience without a single month gap. Can u explain pls?
Does ur ACS asessement have skill met date? How did u claim points? Pls explain.




eral said:


> Raiyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats dude!! Could please share your point break down? I am also 263311 - Telecom Engineer.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Raiyan, here's my points breakdown:
> 
> Age - 30
> English - 0 (Competent)
> Experience - 15
> Qualification - 15
Click to expand...


----------



## pirata

jairichi said:


> 1. Provide actual information.
> 2. Highlight those relevant transactions.
> 3. For what?


Sorry, I did not get your response.

1) I did provide the actual information, as mentioned in my employment assessment. Only difference is, from Jan/16, I was transferred to another company (even the phone number is the same) for tax planning reasons. So, in my opinion, I did provide the actual info. 
Furthermore, any changes made to the EOI would also change its effective date and impact in the selection rounds. I have 70 points and believe/hope to be invited in the next round.

2) Ok, but no translations, correct?!

3) It could help getting the visa. If, someone is willing to vouch for you it would only add more support to your case and give more confidence to the CO.

Anyone else would like comment and add to the discussion?


----------



## himanshu181in

Called DIBP yesterday, nice lady ask for my passport number and other details for verification 

She said "you have called couple of times. Anyways there was a VISA processing officer on your file 2 weeks back - your file is active. Although i'm not able to tell you when u will hear from them"


Guys, does this mean i will get my Grant soon??




263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
Grant -


----------



## Abhi6060

V


himanshu181in said:


> Called DIBP yesterday, nice lady ask for my passport number and other details for verification
> 
> She said "you have called couple of times. Anyways there was a VISA processing officer on your file 2 weeks back - your file is active. Although i'm not able to tell you when u will hear from them"
> 
> 
> Guys, does this mean i will get my Grant soon??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
> VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
> CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
> Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
> Grant -


2 possibilities 
Either they have sent your info to Aus high commission for employment verification, in this case you will get a call in a week and followed by grants.
Or straightaway grant. Your case should be finalised in May.


----------



## Onshore

himanshu181in said:


> Called DIBP yesterday, nice lady ask for my passport number and other details for verification
> 
> She said "you have called couple of times. Anyways there was a VISA processing officer on your file 2 weeks back - your file is active. Although i'm not able to tell you when u will hear from them"
> 
> 
> Guys, does this mean i will get my Grant soon??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
> VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
> CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
> Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
> Grant -



U dint submit Py certi while lodging ?


----------



## himanshu181in

Abhi6060 said:


> V
> 
> 2 possibilities
> Either they have sent your info to Aus high commission for employment verification, in this case you will get a call in a week and followed by grants.
> Or straightaway grant. Your case should be finalised in May.




I'm not claiming points for work experience 
Still they will do verification??


----------



## himanshu181in

Onshore said:


> U dint submit Py certi while lodging ?




A very silly mistake
Forgot uploading proof of PY


----------



## Raiyan

PriyaIndia said:


> Hi Eral,
> 
> Did u had continuous 10 years of experience without any gap?
> Usually ACS reduce first 2 years fr skill met date and u can asess ur skills fr only last 10 years. That means, u shld hv continuous 10 years of work experience without a single month gap. Can u explain pls?
> Does ur ACS asessement have skill met date? How did u claim points? Pls explain.




Telecom Engineer's assessing authority is Engineers Australia not ACS.


----------



## Raiyan

eral said:


> Hi Raiyan, here's my points breakdown:
> 
> 
> 
> Age - 30
> 
> English - 0 (Competent)
> 
> Experience - 15
> 
> Qualification - 15




Thanks dude... I forgot to ask you another question. Do your application has only 1 applicant or you have spouse with you?


----------



## kritigulshan

I am onshore with 457 and issued bridging visa A.
I need to travel outside Australia for 2 weeks.Do I need to apply for Bridging visa B or my 457 is still considered active


----------



## Abhi6060

himanshu181in said:


> Abhi6060 said:
> 
> 
> 
> V
> 
> 2 possibilities
> Either they have sent your info to Aus high commission for employment verification, in this case you will get a call in a week and followed by grants.
> Or straightaway grant. Your case should be finalised in May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not claiming points for work experience
> Still they will do verification??
Click to expand...

No, they won't. Hopefully your grant is on the way. Let's pray that it doesn't go for external background checks. Otherwise you should get in a few days.


----------



## himanshu181in

Immi account - unplanned outage


----------



## naveenarja

Good Morning all and it's a very good news to share from my side 



Received THE GRANT MAIL this pleasant morning at 4.43 AM IST from Adelaide 

Thanks to all you in helping me to reach this stage and now the next courageous step to be taken to resign from current employment and to step into Australia 


My details and time lines are:

Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
Total Points: 70 (Experience 10)
EOI Submitted: 26-28th Feb'16
Invitation Received: March First Round (May be 9th I guess)

Visa filled: (13th March) 
PCC AND MEDICALS: 18th-19th March

CO Contact (From Adelaide): 4th April asking for PCC (Initially I uploaded that in Penal Clearance Certificate and I re uploaded the same in Police Clearance Certificate section and responded on 5th April)

Also front loaded all documents of my employment (Payslips one per year... Bank statement for complete experience (with highlighting the salary credits in sketch pen)... Form 16s from 2006-15

Offer..appointment and relieving letters ... Manager statutory declaration 

GRANT: 6th MAY 2016

First Entry: Before 18th March 2017

Note: No Employment verification is done 


Wish you all the very best to have your grants too soon and wish to meet you guys in Australia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## himanshu181in

naveenarja said:


> Good Morning all and it's a very good news to share from my side
> 
> 
> 
> Received THE GRANT MAIL this pleasant morning at 4.43 AM IST from Adelaide
> 
> Thanks to all you in helping me to reach this stage and now the next courageous step to be taken to resign from current employment and to step into Australia
> 
> 
> My details and time lines are:
> 
> Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Total Points: 70 (Experience 10)
> EOI Submitted: 26-28th Feb'16
> Invitation Received: March First Round (May be 9th I guess)
> 
> Visa filled: (13th March)
> PCC AND MEDICALS: 18th-19th March
> 
> CO Contact (From Adelaide): 4th April asking for PCC (Initially I uploaded that in Penal Clearance Certificate and I re uploaded the same in Police Clearance Certificate section and responded on 5th April)
> 
> Also front loaded all documents of my employment (Payslips one per year... Bank statement for complete experience (with highlighting the salary credits in sketch pen)... Form 16s from 2006-15
> 
> Offer..appointment and relieving letters ... Manager statutory declaration
> 
> GRANT: 6th MAY 2016
> 
> First Entry: Before 18th March 2017
> 
> 
> Wish you all the very best to have your grants too soon and wish to meet you guys in Australia
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congrats
Hope I will get my grant soon


----------



## bhuiyena

naveenarja said:


> good morning all and it's a very good news to share from my side
> 
> 
> 
> received the grant mail this pleasant morning at 4.43 am ist from adelaide
> 
> thanks to all you in helping me to reach this stage and now the next courageous step to be taken to resign from current employment and to step into australia
> 
> 
> my details and time lines are:
> 
> Code: 261313 (software engineer)
> total points: 70 (experience 10)
> eoi submitted: 26-28th feb'16
> invitation received: March first round (may be 9th i guess)
> 
> visa filled: (13th march)
> pcc and medicals: 18th-19th march
> 
> co contact (from adelaide): 4th april asking for pcc (initially i uploaded that in penal clearance certificate and i re uploaded the same in police clearance certificate section and responded on 5th april)
> 
> also front loaded all documents of my employment (payslips one per year... Bank statement for complete experience (with highlighting the salary credits in sketch pen)... Form 16s from 2006-15
> 
> offer..appointment and relieving letters ... Manager statutory declaration
> 
> grant: 6th may 2016
> 
> first entry: Before 18th march 2017
> 
> note: No employment verification is done
> 
> 
> wish you all the very best to have your grants too soon and wish to meet you guys in australia
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


congratulations!


----------



## naveenarja

himanshu181in said:


> Congrats
> Hope I will get my grant soon




Thanks Himanshu...

Sure your grant must be on its way


----------



## Raiyan

naveenarja said:


> Good Morning all and it's a very good news to share from my side
> 
> 
> 
> Received THE GRANT MAIL this pleasant morning at 4.43 AM IST from Adelaide
> 
> Thanks to all you in helping me to reach this stage and now the next courageous step to be taken to resign from current employment and to step into Australia
> 
> 
> My details and time lines are:
> 
> Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Total Points: 70 (Experience 10)
> EOI Submitted: 26-28th Feb'16
> Invitation Received: March First Round (May be 9th I guess)
> 
> Visa filled: (13th March)
> PCC AND MEDICALS: 18th-19th March
> 
> CO Contact (From Adelaide): 4th April asking for PCC (Initially I uploaded that in Penal Clearance Certificate and I re uploaded the same in Police Clearance Certificate section and responded on 5th April)
> 
> Also front loaded all documents of my employment (Payslips one per year... Bank statement for complete experience (with highlighting the salary credits in sketch pen)... Form 16s from 2006-15
> 
> Offer..appointment and relieving letters ... Manager statutory declaration
> 
> GRANT: 6th MAY 2016
> 
> First Entry: Before 18th March 2017
> 
> Note: No Employment verification is done
> 
> 
> Wish you all the very best to have your grants too soon and wish to meet you guys in Australia
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congrats!!!


----------



## naveenarja

Raiyan said:


> Congrats!!!




Thanks Raiyan


----------



## naveenarja

bhuiyena said:


> congratulations!




Thanks Bhuiyena


----------



## Vizyzz

naveenarja said:


> Good Morning all and it's a very good news to share from my side
> 
> 
> 
> Received THE GRANT MAIL this pleasant morning at 4.43 AM IST from Adelaide
> 
> Thanks to all you in helping me to reach this stage and now the next courageous step to be taken to resign from current employment and to step into Australia
> 
> 
> My details and time lines are:
> 
> Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Total Points: 70 (Experience 10)
> EOI Submitted: 26-28th Feb'16
> Invitation Received: March First Round (May be 9th I guess)
> 
> Visa filled: (13th March)
> PCC AND MEDICALS: 18th-19th March
> 
> CO Contact (From Adelaide): 4th April asking for PCC (Initially I uploaded that in Penal Clearance Certificate and I re uploaded the same in Police Clearance Certificate section and responded on 5th April)
> 
> Also front loaded all documents of my employment (Payslips one per year... Bank statement for complete experience (with highlighting the salary credits in sketch pen)... Form 16s from 2006-15
> 
> Offer..appointment and relieving letters ... Manager statutory declaration
> 
> GRANT: 6th MAY 2016
> 
> First Entry: Before 18th March 2017
> 
> Note: No Employment verification is done
> 
> 
> Wish you all the very best to have your grants too soon and wish to meet you guys in Australia
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Mate. 1 Question - Bank Statement should be uploaded under Work exp -> Bank Statement ( Business ) Is that correct? or Financial Category ?


----------



## conjoinme

Evan82 said:


> yep, as long as everything is legible, doesn't matter... Of course nobody wouldn't won't to complicate the matter and get extra straneous, plus spend time trying to compress scanned docs... Hence the digital filling and merging just the signed page...


Agreed, it wasn't much trouble to compress though and if one uses lower dpi than 200 I reckon compression might not be required. I didn't want 2 signature pages one unsigned and other with signature as would have been after merging. Hope I am not missing something in the merging process


----------



## conjoinme

eral said:


> Guys!
> 
> Today I received my grant. It took just 8 days
> 
> Thanks everybody!!


Congrats mate!


----------



## andreyx108b

naveenarja said:


> Good Morning all and it's a very good news to share from my side Received THE GRANT MAIL this pleasant morning at 4.43 AM IST from Adelaide Thanks to all you in helping me to reach this stage and now the next courageous step to be taken to resign from current employment and to step into Australia My details and time lines are: Code: 261313 (Software Engineer) Total Points: 70 (Experience 10) EOI Submitted: 26-28th Feb'16 Invitation Received: March First Round (May be 9th I guess) Visa filled: (13th March) PCC AND MEDICALS: 18th-19th March CO Contact (From Adelaide): 4th April asking for PCC (Initially I uploaded that in Penal Clearance Certificate and I re uploaded the same in Police Clearance Certificate section and responded on 5th April) Also front loaded all documents of my employment (Payslips one per year... Bank statement for complete experience (with highlighting the salary credits in sketch pen)... Form 16s from 2006-15 Offer..appointment and relieving letters ... Manager statutory declaration GRANT: 6th MAY 2016 First Entry: Before 18th March 2017 Note: No Employment verification is done Wish you all the very best to have your grants too soon and wish to meet you guys in Australia Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations! Now a new steps to make! God luck with all these!


----------



## wasim.yousaf

naveenarja said:


> Good Morning all and it's a very good news to share from my side
> 
> 
> 
> Received THE GRANT MAIL this pleasant morning at 4.43 AM IST from Adelaide
> 
> Thanks to all you in helping me to reach this stage and now the next courageous step to be taken to resign from current employment and to step into Australia
> 
> 
> My details and time lines are:
> 
> Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Total Points: 70 (Experience 10)
> EOI Submitted: 26-28th Feb'16
> Invitation Received: March First Round (May be 9th I guess)
> 
> 
> 
> Visa filled: (13th March)
> PCC AND MEDICALS: 18th-19th March
> 
> CO Contact (From Adelaide): 4th April asking for PCC (Initially I uploaded that in Penal Clearance Certificate and I re uploaded the same in Police Clearance Certificate section and responded on 5th April)
> 
> Also front loaded all documents of my employment (Payslips one per year... Bank statement for complete experience (with highlighting the salary credits in sketch pen)... Form 16s from 2006-15
> 
> Offer..appointment and relieving letters ... Manager statutory declaration
> 
> GRANT: 6th MAY 2016
> 
> First Entry: Before 18th March 2017
> 
> Note: No Employment verification is done
> 
> 
> Wish you all the very best to have your grants too soon and wish to meet you guys in Australia
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congratulation mate... best of luck for the future....


----------



## conjoinme

naveenarja said:


> Good Morning all and it's a very good news to share from my side
> 
> Received THE GRANT MAIL this pleasant morning at 4.43 AM IST from Adelaide
> 
> Thanks to all you in helping me to reach this stage and now the next courageous step to be taken to resign from current employment and to step into Australia
> 
> My details and time lines are:
> 
> Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Total Points: 70 (Experience 10)
> EOI Submitted: 26-28th Feb'16
> Invitation Received: March First Round (May be 9th I guess)
> 
> Visa filled: (13th March)
> PCC AND MEDICALS: 18th-19th March
> 
> CO Contact (From Adelaide): 4th April asking for PCC (Initially I uploaded that in Penal Clearance Certificate and I re uploaded the same in Police Clearance Certificate section and responded on 5th April)
> 
> Also front loaded all documents of my employment (Payslips one per year... Bank statement for complete experience (with highlighting the salary credits in sketch pen)... Form 16s from 2006-15
> 
> Offer..appointment and relieving letters ... Manager statutory declaration
> 
> GRANT: 6th MAY 2016
> 
> First Entry: Before 18th March 2017
> 
> Note: No Employment verification is done
> 
> Wish you all the very best to have your grants too soon and wish to meet you guys in Australia
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations bro!


----------



## Vizyzz

HI Experts,

Please syggest..

IN immiaccount----Bank Statement should be uploaded under Work exp -> Bank Statement ( Business ) Is that correct? or under Financial Category ?


----------



## Evan82

Vizyzz said:


> HI Experts,
> 
> Please syggest..
> 
> IN immiaccount----Bank Statement should be uploaded under Work exp -> Bank Statement ( Business ) Is that correct? or under Financial Category ?


I thought Work exp--> Bank statement (business) was for self-employed folks.. I might be wrong, never uploaded bank statements..


----------



## M R

naveenarja said:


> Good Morning all and it's a very good news to share from my side
> 
> 
> 
> Received THE GRANT MAIL this pleasant morning at 4.43 AM IST from Adelaide
> 
> Thanks to all you in helping me to reach this stage and now the next courageous step to be taken to resign from current employment and to step into Australia
> 
> 
> My details and time lines are:
> 
> Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Total Points: 70 (Experience 10)
> EOI Submitted: 26-28th Feb'16
> Invitation Received: March First Round (May be 9th I guess)
> 
> Visa filled: (13th March)
> PCC AND MEDICALS: 18th-19th March
> 
> CO Contact (From Adelaide): 4th April asking for PCC (Initially I uploaded that in Penal Clearance Certificate and I re uploaded the same in Police Clearance Certificate section and responded on 5th April)
> 
> Also front loaded all documents of my employment (Payslips one per year... Bank statement for complete experience (with highlighting the salary credits in sketch pen)... Form 16s from 2006-15
> 
> Offer..appointment and relieving letters ... Manager statutory declaration
> 
> GRANT: 6th MAY 2016
> 
> First Entry: Before 18th March 2017
> 
> Note: No Employment verification is done
> 
> 
> Wish you all the very best to have your grants too soon and wish to meet you guys in Australia
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations ! 

I think I can also expect the grant soon as my timeline is not very different ............


----------



## kapoor.neha

Congratulation and wish you all the best.. 

Looking at your timelines it increased my motivation level as my timelines are a lot similar to yours. I also lodged my visa on 22nd March 2016 and first CO contact was on 11th April 2016.

Hoping that I might also received my visa in the month of may 2016.:juggle::fingerscrossed:





naveenarja said:


> Good Morning all and it's a very good news to share from my side
> 
> 
> 
> Received THE GRANT MAIL this pleasant morning at 4.43 AM IST from Adelaide
> 
> Thanks to all you in helping me to reach this stage and now the next courageous step to be taken to resign from current employment and to step into Australia
> 
> 
> My details and time lines are:
> 
> Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Total Points: 70 (Experience 10)
> EOI Submitted: 26-28th Feb'16
> Invitation Received: March First Round (May be 9th I guess)
> 
> Visa filled: (13th March)
> PCC AND MEDICALS: 18th-19th March
> 
> CO Contact (From Adelaide): 4th April asking for PCC (Initially I uploaded that in Penal Clearance Certificate and I re uploaded the same in Police Clearance Certificate section and responded on 5th April)
> 
> Also front loaded all documents of my employment (Payslips one per year... Bank statement for complete experience (with highlighting the salary credits in sketch pen)... Form 16s from 2006-15
> 
> Offer..appointment and relieving letters ... Manager statutory declaration
> 
> GRANT: 6th MAY 2016
> 
> First Entry: Before 18th March 2017
> 
> Note: No Employment verification is done
> 
> 
> Wish you all the very best to have your grants too soon and wish to meet you guys in Australia
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## himanshu181in

Just 1 grant so far today



263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
Grant -


----------



## eral

Raiyan said:


> Thanks dude... I forgot to ask you another question. Do your application has only 1 applicant or you have spouse with you?


I added my wife also without claiming any points


----------



## eral

PriyaIndia said:


> Hi Eral,
> 
> Did u had continuous 10 years of experience without any gap?
> Usually ACS reduce first 2 years fr skill met date and u can asess ur skills fr only last 10 years. That means, u shld hv continuous 10 years of work experience without a single month gap. Can u explain pls?
> Does ur ACS asessement have skill met date? How did u claim points? Pls explain.


Hi Priya,

My assessment authority was Engineers Australia who don't deduct any experience. Their assessment criteria is a bit different from ACS. I have 8+ years of experience which was successfully assessed by EA, so I could achieve all 15 points for that. Though I had around 2 months of gap in between.

Thanks,
Eral


----------



## Raiyan

Dear Experts,

Do Adelaide team work on Saturdays?

BR//Raiyan


----------



## andreyx108b

Raiyan said:


> Dear Experts, Do Adelaide team work on Saturdays? BR//Raiyan


Sometimes.


----------



## Vizyzz

eral said:


> Hi Priya,
> 
> My assessment authority was Engineers Australia who don't deduct any experience. Their assessment criteria is a bit different from ACS. I have 8+ years of experience which was successfully assessed by EA, so I could achieve all 15 points for that. Though I had around 2 months of gap in between.
> 
> Thanks,
> Eral




It means you have work experience of Australia?


----------



## eral

Vizyzz said:


> It means you have work experience of Australia?


No mate, its just the name of assessing authority "Engineers Australia", that doesn't mean I have Australian work experience. Its just another assessing authority like ACS, VETASSESS etc. Different authorities have different set of criteria. I claimed 15 points from all overseas experience only.

I hope your doubts are clear now!

Thanks


----------



## eral

naveenarja said:


> Good Morning all and it's a very good news to share from my side
> 
> 
> 
> Received THE GRANT MAIL this pleasant morning at 4.43 AM IST from Adelaide
> 
> Thanks to all you in helping me to reach this stage and now the next courageous step to be taken to resign from current employment and to step into Australia
> 
> 
> My details and time lines are:
> 
> Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Total Points: 70 (Experience 10)
> EOI Submitted: 26-28th Feb'16
> Invitation Received: March First Round (May be 9th I guess)
> 
> Visa filled: (13th March)
> PCC AND MEDICALS: 18th-19th March
> 
> CO Contact (From Adelaide): 4th April asking for PCC (Initially I uploaded that in Penal Clearance Certificate and I re uploaded the same in Police Clearance Certificate section and responded on 5th April)
> 
> Also front loaded all documents of my employment (Payslips one per year... Bank statement for complete experience (with highlighting the salary credits in sketch pen)... Form 16s from 2006-15
> 
> Offer..appointment and relieving letters ... Manager statutory declaration
> 
> GRANT: 6th MAY 2016
> 
> First Entry: Before 18th March 2017
> 
> Note: No Employment verification is done
> 
> 
> Wish you all the very best to have your grants too soon and wish to meet you guys in Australia
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many congratulations buddy, enjoy your day!!


----------



## Raiyan

Dear Experts

I have received an information request from gsm Adelaide just now asking for my spouse's functional english proof.

I am not clear about how to reply their mail, should I just click reply button and say I want to pay VAC2 + hit the information provided button in immi acc OR should I change the subject line and add (keeping rest of the information same as sent by CO) the TRN number in the subject line?

BR//Raiyan


----------



## Vizyzz

eral said:


> No mate, its just the name of assessing authority "Engineers Australia", that doesn't mean I have Australian work experience. Its just another assessing authority like ACS, VETASSESS etc. Different authorities have different set of criteria. I claimed 15 points from all overseas experience only.
> 
> I hope your doubts are clear now!
> 
> Thanks


Make sense...Thanks mate for clearing the doubt. 

1 last Question - Bank Statement should be uploaded under Work exp -> Bank Statement ( Business ) Is that correct? or Financial Category ?


----------



## eral

Vizyzz said:


> Make sense...Thanks mate for clearing the doubt.
> 
> 1 last Question - Bank Statement should be uploaded under Work exp -> Bank Statement ( Business ) Is that correct? or Financial Category ?


I think so, I did the same and nobody questioned it!


----------



## naveenarja

Vizyzz said:


> Congrats Mate. 1 Question - Bank Statement should be uploaded under Work exp -> Bank Statement ( Business ) Is that correct? or Financial Category ?




Thanks Vizyzz....

I have uploaded in work experience ... Financial document category I believe


----------



## naveenarja

andreyx108b said:


> Congratulations! Now a new steps to make! God luck with all these!




Thanks Andrey


----------



## naveenarja

wasim.yousaf said:


> congratulation mate... best of luck for the future....




Thanks Wasim


----------



## naveenarja

kapoor.neha said:


> Congratulation and wish you all the best..
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at your timelines it increased my motivation level as my timelines are a lot similar to yours. I also lodged my visa on 22nd March 2016 and first CO contact was on 11th April 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping that I might also received my visa in the month of may 2016.:juggle::fingerscrossed:




Thanks Kapoor.

Yes, yours must be in transit and can come to your mailbox any time


----------



## conjoinme

Hi Guys,
I need to fill form 1023 as I mentioned incorrect name for Pan card plus I missed mentioning one of the address I had stayed 5-6 years back.
Whats should be mentioned in question 10- client number or file number?
And under what header this form be uploaded?
Thanks


----------



## naveenarja

eral said:


> Many congratulations buddy, enjoy your day!!




Thanks Eral


----------



## jairichi

conjoinme said:


> Agreed, it wasn't much trouble to compress though and if one uses lower dpi than 200 I reckon compression might not be required. I didn't want 2 signature pages one unsigned and other with signature as would have been after merging. Hope I am not missing something in the merging process


Using free online software you can remove signature page & insert the page in the same position after you signed and scanned it.


----------



## aussieby2016

conjoinme said:


> Hi Guys,
> I need to fill form 1023 as I mentioned incorrect name for Pan card plus I missed mentioning one of the address I had stayed 5-6 years back.
> Whats should be mentioned in question 10- client number or file number?
> And under what header this form be uploaded?
> Thanks


The PDF file named "Request for More Information" that had come in the mail from the CO has File number mentioned in it where all ur other personal details have been mentioned in the first page....in case u r confused leave it blank as it says "if known" at last.....

to upload it, go to ATTACH MORE DOCUMENTS - Evidence Type - Form 1023.....

Hope it helps...all the best for ur grant!!!!


----------



## kiat87

Whats the assessment in progress means after CO made contact? Does that means it will be grant soon?


----------



## Evan82

kiat87 said:


> Whats the assessment in progress means after CO made contact? Does that means it will be grant soon?


Not quite. It means a CO has been allocated and begun looking into your case.


----------



## kiat87

Evan82 said:


> Not quite. It means a CO has been allocated and begun looking into your case.


Do you mean they have to review my case all over again after requested doc provided? Its has been a month since CO contact. shall i call them ? will calling them delay the progress?


----------



## Evan82

kiat87 said:


> Do you mean they have to review my case all over again after requested doc provided? Its has been a month since CO contact. shall i call them ? will calling them delay the progress?


If it is your not your first CO contact, I don't think they check everything all over again.. But one month of waiting after a CO contact is pretty normal. Usual average is 6 weeks of waiting after a CO contact (whether it's the grant or another request). You may call if you wish. Since it's just been one month since last CO contact likely to get the usual answer "your case is under routine processing". Will it delay the process... No.


----------



## vikaschandra

naveenarja said:


> Good Morning all and it's a very good news to share from my side
> 
> 
> 
> Received THE GRANT MAIL this pleasant morning at 4.43 AM IST from Adelaide
> 
> Thanks to all you in helping me to reach this stage and now the next courageous step to be taken to resign from current employment and to step into Australia
> 
> 
> My details and time lines are:
> 
> Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Total Points: 70 (Experience 10)
> EOI Submitted: 26-28th Feb'16
> Invitation Received: March First Round (May be 9th I guess)
> 
> Visa filled: (13th March)
> PCC AND MEDICALS: 18th-19th March
> 
> CO Contact (From Adelaide): 4th April asking for PCC (Initially I uploaded that in Penal Clearance Certificate and I re uploaded the same in Police Clearance Certificate section and responded on 5th April)
> 
> Also front loaded all documents of my employment (Payslips one per year... Bank statement for complete experience (with highlighting the salary credits in sketch pen)... Form 16s from 2006-15
> 
> Offer..appointment and relieving letters ... Manager statutory declaration
> 
> GRANT: 6th MAY 2016
> 
> First Entry: Before 18th March 2017
> 
> Note: No Employment verification is done
> 
> 
> Wish you all the very best to have your grants too soon and wish to meet you guys in Australia
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congratulations Naveen


----------



## vikaschandra

Raiyan said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> I have received an information request from gsm Adelaide just now asking for my spouse's functional english proof.
> 
> I am not clear about how to reply their mail, should I just click reply button and say I want to pay VAC2 + hit the information provided button in immi acc OR should I change the subject line and add (keeping rest of the information same as sent by CO) the TRN number in the subject line?
> 
> BR//Raiyan


Yea use the same email to reply acknowledging that you wish to pay the VAC2. CO will receive it and later send you invoice for the payment.


----------



## kiat87

Evan82 said:


> If it is your not your first CO contact, I don't think they check everything all over again.. But one month of waiting after a CO contact is pretty normal. Usual average is 6 weeks of waiting after a CO contact (whether it's the grant or another request). You may call if you wish. Since it's just been one month since last CO contact likely to get the usual answer "your case is under routine processing". Will it delay the process... No.


Thanks for the info .

No, first co contact requested for medical

After upload then status changed to assessment in progress. 

So what you mean is assessment in progress means another co begun the application again correct?


----------



## hsm123

@ Himanshu, mine with same timeline.....
Had you called DIBP ?








(263311)--telecom Engg
EOI Invite--------------08/01/2016
Visa Lodge--------------09/01/2016
CO contact--------------11/02/2016 ( requested for PCC and Medical)
Document Uploaded---22/02/2016
Now waiting for Grant.....


----------



## Aakash2012

Another week ends with disappointment. 

Anyone with similar timelines waiting ?? (please refer to my signature.)


----------



## himanshu181in

hsm123 said:


> @ Himanshu, mine with same timeline.....
> 
> Had you called DIBP ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (263311)--telecom Engg
> 
> EOI Invite--------------08/01/2016
> 
> Visa Lodge--------------09/01/2016
> 
> CO contact--------------11/02/2016 ( requested for PCC and Medical)
> 
> Document Uploaded---22/02/2016
> 
> Now waiting for Grant.....




My timeline is bit different, i had CO contact on 22nd Jan 2016 and I provided info on same day
Whereas you had CO contact on 11th Feb and info provided was on 22nd feb which is 30 days after mines

Yes I have called them multiple times and getting standard reply, until yesterday when they said CO visited my application 2 weeks back - it is now active and I should hear soon


----------



## Vsubbiah

*Vinod*



msr83 said:


> Is anyone made application in this week ?



Yes I am making an application this week


----------



## Evan82

kiat87 said:


> Thanks for the info .
> 
> No, first co contact requested for medical
> 
> After upload then status changed to assessment in progress.
> 
> So what you mean is assessment in progress means another co begun the application again correct?


The same CO or another CO... (but in many cases a different CO)


----------



## conjoinme

jairichi said:


> Using free online software you can remove signature page & insert the page in the same position after you signed and scanned it.


Thanks mate, I am done but will definitely help others.


----------



## conjoinme

aussieby2016 said:


> The PDF file named "Request for More Information" that had come in the mail from the CO has File number mentioned in it where all ur other personal details have been mentioned in the first page....in case u r confused leave it blank as it says "if known" at last.....
> 
> to upload it, go to ATTACH MORE DOCUMENTS - Evidence Type - Forme 1023.....
> 
> Hope it helps...all the best for ur grant!!!!


Thanks mate, it sure does. Good Luck to you too for the grant!


----------



## kamalendra

Evan82 said:


> The same CO or another CO... (but in many cases a different CO)


different co means different co from different processing team (adelaide/Brisbane) or different co from same team?


----------



## Evan82

kamalendra said:


> different co means different co from different processing team (adelaide/Brisbane) or different co from same team?


The wonderful thing is in *some cases* it is from a different processing team. Different CO from same team is more common. There were some members in 2015 visa lodge forum where first CO was from Adelaide and grant was from Bris and vice versa.


----------



## priyankamonga

Yes, we lodged a VISA on 4th May, medicals are scheduled to be on 7th May !!


----------



## kiat87

So if different CO they have to review the case all over again?


----------



## Evan82

kiat87 said:


> So if different CO they have to review the case all over again?


Not all over I think... Only from where the last CO stopped working on your case...


----------



## Rishistrider

71 days since lodgement and counting.. Fingers crossed and praying..


----------



## samsonk76

Dear Forum,

I am lost and would like some advise please:

Visa application lodged - 11 Feb 2016
1st CO contact 29 Feb 2016 asking for PCC & Health checkups - Info uploaded on 15 March 2016

2nd CO contact on 7 April 2016 asking for UAE PCC for Spouse Visit in 2008/09:
-In Form 80 we had mentioned her visit for a year but this was incorrect - hence correct dates were provided back via Form 1023. 

-Actual Stay in UAE was for 7 1/2 months. Asked CO if we still need to pursue a PCC for UAE - no email response from CO - IMMI account still show status as 'Info Requested' as advised by consultant. Also got to know that UAE will not provide a PCC for somebody who came on a visit visa

- Today 6 May 2016, consultant advising that we write back and provide the breakup of dates again to the CO and move the IMMI account status to 'info provided'

Is this the right thing to do?

Thanks.


----------



## sridevimca20022

kapoor.neha said:


> Congratulation and wish you all the best..
> 
> Looking at your timelines it increased my motivation level as my timelines are a lot similar to yours. I also lodged my visa on 22nd March 2016 and first CO contact was on 11th April 2016.
> 
> Hoping that I might also received my visa in the month of may 2016.:juggle::fingerscrossed:




Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!

For me another week with dissppointment!!!!!!

No CO contact...........No change in status of application .........Still "Application Received"


Now really worried whether really DIBP looked into my application or not?

People who applied after me getting grants

Experts comment please on my case.... Shall I call the DIBP to check the status ?.It is been 63days since VISA lodgement.No progress seen


----------



## ramya_satis

Is it mandatory to get PTE score prior to EOI??
Can we register for PTE and provide the reference?!


----------



## sridevimca20022

ramya_satis said:


> Is it mandatory to get PTE score prior to EOI??
> Can we register for PTE and provide the reference?!



It is mandatory to get PTE score for EOI.


----------



## pras07

ramya_satis said:


> Is it mandatory to get PTE score prior to EOI??
> Can we register for PTE and provide the reference?!


Yes, it is required to pass the test before because that will help you to calculate the eligible points and you need to fill PTE reference number in EOI application.


----------



## sridevimca20022

sridevimca20022 said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> For me another week with dissppointment!!!!!!
> 
> No CO contact...........No change in status of application .........Still "Application Received"
> 
> 
> Now really worried whether really DIBP looked into my application or not?
> 
> People who applied after me getting grants
> 
> Experts comment please on my case.... Shall I call the DIBP to check the status ?.It is been 63days since VISA lodgement.No progress seen



Waiting for reply....................


----------



## Sush1

I would suggest you to call them. 



sridevimca20022 said:


> Waiting for reply....................


----------



## vikaschandra

samsonk76 said:


> Dear Forum,
> 
> I am lost and would like some advise please:
> 
> Visa application lodged - 11 Feb 2016
> 1st CO contact 29 Feb 2016 asking for PCC & Health checkups - Info uploaded on 15 March 2016
> 
> 2nd CO contact on 7 April 2016 asking for UAE PCC for Spouse Visit in 2008/09:
> -In Form 80 we had mentioned her visit for a year but this was incorrect - hence correct dates were provided back via Form 1023.
> 
> -Actual Stay in UAE was for 7 1/2 months. Asked CO if we still need to pursue a PCC for UAE - no email response from CO - IMMI account still show status as 'Info Requested' as advised by consultant. Also got to know that UAE will not provide a PCC for somebody who came on a visit visa
> 
> - Today 6 May 2016, consultant advising that we write back and provide the breakup of dates again to the CO and move the IMMI account status to 'info provided'
> 
> Is this the right thing to do?
> 
> Thanks.


Samson are you sure if that was visit visa since as far as I know UAE has only ling term visa which is valid for 90 days stay. Do cross verify again. 

If the dates were mistakenly put as exceeding a year then yes provide the correct info via form 1023 and click the information provided button since PCC is required for country where one spent min 12 months. And then wait for the CO to come back on your case and advise


----------



## Abch

Hi guys,
We contacted the DIBP Adelaide this week as it's going to be 4 months since visa lodged.
A polite lady picked up the call and told us to wait till June ..We were embarrassed to hear that to wait for another 2 more months...lets c wht happens..

Just wondering how long it takes and really understood that they just gave a date/month to console us..


Thanks guys


----------



## vikaschandra

sridevimca20022 said:


> Waiting for reply....................


Wait for 90 days to be completed before you make a call this ways you would have something to say or else the person answering the call might just tell you please wait until the duration of 90 days are completed.


----------



## Phoenix2135

sridevimca20022 said:


> Waiting for reply....................



Hi sridevi,

I have been waiting since 23/02 and status on Immiaccount is "Application received " from the day one !

Calling DIBP before 90 days is the waste of money !

I am sure DIBP might be working on your case as you provided all docs in advance they may not require any doc from your end.

I know the guy whose name is Tanujkundra , had the same status of us got granted after 100 days.

If still you would like to call DIBP ,definitely you will get standard response only ! DIBP won't even ask your passport number ! 63 days are nothing


----------



## Steiger

guys after I submit the online form, I then pay the money right? and then when can I upload the supporting documents? I heard that you can only upload documents a few dates later.?


----------



## rsr904

Steiger said:


> guys after I submit the online form, I then pay the money right? and then when can I upload the supporting documents? I heard that you can only upload documents a few dates later.?


you can upload the documents immediately after you pay the visa fees. You can take help from this link.

https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/attach_documents.pdf


----------



## pdhadhal

Hi Folks 

I made mistake while filling up form, from EOI page to Visa Application By Mistake I had added My parents in my non migrating dependent family members, I had paid fees and uploaded all docs, I need to correct this info how can i do it ?


----------



## Phoenix2135

:eyebrows:


pdhadhal said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I made mistake while filling up form, from EOI page to Visa Application By Mistake I had added My parents in my non migrating dependent family members, I had paid fees and uploaded all docs, I need to correct this info how can i do it ?


Hi,

Why do you want to correct it ? Seems you did everything correct ! Are your parents coming with you ? If they are not coming With you then you are correct and no need to correct it.


----------



## kiat87

Abch said:


> Hi guys,
> We contacted the DIBP Adelaide this week as it's going to be 4 months since visa lodged.
> A polite lady picked up the call and told us to wait till June ..We were embarrassed to hear that to wait for another 2 more months...lets c wht happens..
> 
> Just wondering how long it takes and really understood that they just gave a date/month to console us..
> 
> 
> Thanks guys


i thought visa 189 will be grant within 1-3 months as stated on the border website?


----------



## raj747

sridevimca20022 said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> For me another week with dissppointment!!!!!!
> 
> No CO contact...........No change in status of application .........Still "Application Received"
> 
> 
> Now really worried whether really DIBP looked into my application or not?
> 
> People who applied after me getting grants
> 
> Experts comment please on my case.... Shall I call the DIBP to check the status ?.It is been 63days since VISA lodgement.No progress seen


Hi Sridevi,

I have been waiting since Nov 2015.. Look at my timeline.. i didn't even claim any experience points also.. Still 170 days.. Called DIBP 4-5 times.. trust me they give you standard response only.. calling really won't help.. wait for CO to get back to u..


----------



## sridevimca20022

Phoenix2135 said:


> Hi sridevi,
> 
> I have been waiting since 23/02 and status on Immiaccount is "Application received " from the day one !
> 
> Calling DIBP before 90 days is the waste of money !
> 
> I am sure DIBP might be working on your case as you provided all docs in advance they may not require any doc from your end.
> 
> I know the guy whose name is Tanujkundra , had the same status of us got granted after 100 days.
> 
> If still you would like to call DIBP ,definitely you will get standard response only ! DIBP won't even ask your passport number ! 63 days are nothing



Thanks for your suggestion....you are correct ...I will wait till the completion of 90 to 100days and will try to call.

By looking at the earlier experiences of our forum members , I guess it is waste of money calling them before 90 days or so....

I hope everyone will get our grants soo......................:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sridevimca20022

raj747 said:


> Hi Sridevi,
> 
> I have been waiting since Nov 2015.. Look at my timeline.. i didn't even claim any experience points also.. Still 170 days.. Called DIBP 4-5 times.. trust me they give you standard response only.. calling really won't help.. wait for CO to get back to u..




Really...It is very bad experience that you have had with DIBP.

I wish everyone get the grants soon...


----------



## rajesh23733

sridevimca20022 said:


> Thanks for your suggestion....you are correct ...I will wait till the completion of 90 to 100days and will try to call.
> 
> By looking at the earlier experiences of our forum members , I guess it is waste of money calling them before 90 days or so....
> 
> I hope everyone will get our grants soo......................:fingerscrossed:


And remember 90 days is from the date of submitting the documents after CO contact as per DIBP. This was posted by one of the forum members here.


----------



## PriyaIndia

Why did you resubmit the English Test results?



raj747 said:


> Hi Sridevi,
> 
> I have been waiting since Nov 2015.. Look at my timeline.. i didn't even claim any experience points also.. Still 170 days.. Called DIBP 4-5 times.. trust me they give you standard response only.. calling really won't help.. wait for CO to get back to u..


----------



## kumar.ram2736

Hi Guys,
The wait is over...Today I have received the GRANT.

27/01 - Applied for 189
12/02 - CO contacted
01/04 - CO contacted
05/05 - Grant

Good luck to everyone who is yet to receive the grant.


----------



## kamalendra

rajesh23733 said:


> And remember 90 days is from the date of submitting the documents after CO contact as per DIBP. This was posted by one of the forum members here.


what for those have git immi assessment commence mail only?? they r nt asked to submit anything, for example me.... when can I call them


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

kumar.ram2736 said:


> Hi Guys,
> The wait is over...Today I have received the GRANT.
> 
> 27/01 - Applied for 189
> 12/02 - CO contacted
> 01/04 - CO contacted
> 05/05 - Grant
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is yet to receive the grant.



Congrats Kumar.ram,

Enjoy your weekend with a blast.


----------



## PriyaIndia

Congratz.
Is it from Brishane or Adelaide?
Any employment verification calls? How many points claimed for work experience?



kumar.ram2736 said:


> Hi Guys,
> The wait is over...Today I have received the GRANT.
> 
> 27/01 - Applied for 189
> 12/02 - CO contacted
> 01/04 - CO contacted
> 05/05 - Grant
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is yet to receive the grant.


----------



## PriyaIndia

When you say employer verification call, you received the call or your current employer or X-employers?





rajesh23733 said:


> And remember 90 days is from the date of submitting the documents after CO contact as per DIBP. This was posted by one of the forum members here.


----------



## kiat87

kamalendra said:


> what for those have git immi assessment commence mail only?? they r nt asked to submit anything, for example me.... when can I call them


What will the application status be after you receive CO assigned and assessment in commence email?


----------



## PriyaIndia

Is there a status 'assessment in commence email', do you mean 'Assessment in progress'?



kiat87 said:


> What will the application status be after you receive CO assigned and assessment in commence email?


----------



## kamalendra

kiat87 said:


> What will the application status be after you receive CO assigned and assessment in commence email?


as the experts said, if they ask further document during first contact, then status goes Changes to "information requested" or "under process" or sth like that from "application recd".

in my case I just recd mail "immi assessment commence" ,,, and the status is same as "application received"


----------



## PriyaIndia

Kamalendra

How did you know CO assigned? I am asking about the below point. your current status is Immi.gov site?
09-04-16 CO assigned GSM Brisbane (Nothing Asked)

My CO too from Brisbane.



kamalendra said:


> as the experts said, if they ask further document during first contact, then status goes Changes to "information requested" or "under process" or sth like that from "application recd".
> 
> in my case I just recd mail "immi assessment commence" ,,, and the status is same as "application received"


----------



## sassandeep

kumar.ram2736 said:


> Hi Guys,
> The wait is over...Today I have received the GRANT.
> 
> 27/01 - Applied for 189
> 12/02 - CO contacted
> 01/04 - CO contacted
> 05/05 - Grant
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is yet to receive the grant.


Hello Mate, congratulation. 
I have submitted by EOI and waiting for the outcome. I would like to know what all documents are required one I get my EOI. And what is the next process? It would be great if you have any document prepared which you can share with me. /SNIP/


----------



## kamalendra

PriyaIndia said:


> Kamalendra
> 
> How did you know CO assigned? I am asking about the below point. your current status is Immi.gov site?
> 09-04-16 CO assigned GSM Brisbane (Nothing Asked)
> 
> My CO too from Brisbane.


Priya

i received email from gsm.brisbane stating that it is notification that application has been allocated for processing... so i thought co has been allocated and her name is Lisa from GSM Brisbane....

in the immi portal nothing has changed, status is still "application Received".

What is your timeline?????


----------



## zeeshan355

Hi Guys,

I have a query related to CO Contact, i have been contacted by CO twice, first time status on IMMI changed to Information to be provided with a tab, which i uploaded all the docs. and clicked on info provided, later 2nd CO Contacted me, but this time it was just the email, no correspondence in the application mailbox, or info provided buton which was already greyed out.it was just a kinda reminder asking me to provide the PCC India which was the missing document.
Kindly advice is this normal??


----------



## PriyaIndia

Hi Ram kumar,
Congratz, why CO cntacted second time? 
How many points you claimed for work experience?
Did you or current employer or EX employer received employment verification calls?
CO from Brisbane or Adelaide?



kumar.ram2736 said:


> Hi Guys,
> The wait is over...Today I have received the GRANT.
> 
> 27/01 - Applied for 189
> 12/02 - CO contacted
> 01/04 - CO contacted
> 05/05 - Grant
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is yet to receive the grant.


----------



## PriyaIndia

EOI submission - July
Invitation - Dec
Payment - Feb
docs uploaded - Mar
current status 'Assessment in progress' from March.
CO from Brisbane
And your timeline?



kamalendra said:


> Priya
> 
> i received email from gsm.brisbane stating that it is notification that application has been allocated for processing... so i thought co has been allocated and her name is Lisa from GSM Brisbane....
> 
> in the immi portal nothing has changed, status is still "application Received".
> 
> What is your timeline?????


----------



## Likith

Hello Experts,

Can someone please let me know that is it necessary to get an Email saying "Assessment in progress" or any similar email saying "CO has been allocated"?
I have Applied on 18/04/2016 with all the documents and still the status shows "Application received".
Many people seem to have got either of those email, so can anyone just clarify this thing?
Thanks


----------



## jairichi

Abch said:


> Hi guys,
> We contacted the DIBP Adelaide this week as it's going to be 4 months since visa lodged.
> A polite lady picked up the call and told us to wait till June ..We were embarrassed to hear that to wait for another 2 more months...lets c wht happens..
> 
> Just wondering how long it takes and really understood that they just gave a date/month to console us..
> 
> 
> Thanks guys


Hi,

Can you confirm whether you uploaded all documents by 20th Jan 2016? And what was the message from CO on 1st Feb 2016?

Thanks.


----------



## kamalendra

Likith said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Can someone please let me know that is it necessary to get an Email saying "Assessment in progress" or any similar email saying "CO has been allocated"?
> I have Applied on 18/04/2016 with all the documents and still the status shows "Application received".
> Many people seem to have got either of those email, so can anyone just clarify this thing?
> Thanks


m not expert but getting mail is not necessary at all,,,,,, many got the direct grant, if all the relevant documents are submitted already and luckily ur CO grant u directly without sending any mail in between,,, so most probably u will get direct grant soon


----------



## andreyx108b

ramya_satis said:


> Is it mandatory to get PTE score prior to EOI?? Can we register for PTE and provide the reference?!


You have to have it before an ITA as far as i remember... On a safe side before EOI. As otherwise it is a direct refusal.


----------



## PriyaIndia

What do u meant by ITA?



andreyx108b said:


> You have to have it before an ITA as far as i remember... On a safe side before EOI. As otherwise it is a direct refusal.


----------



## Steiger

I am trying to upload supporting documents but I don't know about this:

Please provide a certified copy of your Skills Assessment issued by the relevant skills assessment body.

I have only received PDF version of the skills assessment. How can I get a certified copy of this?


----------



## zeeshan355

Steiger said:


> I am trying to upload supporting documents but I don't know about this:
> 
> Please provide a certified copy of your Skills Assessment issued by the relevant skills assessment body.
> 
> I have only received PDF version of the skills assessment. How can I get a certified copy of this?


just upload the PDF Document, it has a reference no. using which any on e can authenticate the document, by going on engineer australia website...


----------



## Steiger

zeeshan355 said:


> just upload the PDF Document, it has a reference no. using which any on e can authenticate the document, by going on engineer australia website...


Thanks mate.


----------



## jairichi

PriyaIndia said:


> What do u meant by ITA?


Invitation To Apply.


----------



## raj747

PriyaIndia said:


> Why did you resubmit the English Test results?


i sent an e-mail on 22nd Jan to confirm that i submitted all required documents or not?? In reply to that mail 2nd CO Contacted me, just sent me an email saying "unable to find PTE score card.. please re-send it again".. thats it.. no correspondence in the application mailbox..


----------



## PriyaIndia

It has been 5 months that you lodged the visa, still no visa. Frustrating isnt it? They should have told us before payment, it is very unprofessional DIBP.

Which city your CO belongs to? Adelaide or Brisbane?



raj747 said:


> i sent an e-mail on 22nd Jan to confirm that i submitted all required documents or not?? In reply to that mail 2nd CO Contacted me, just sent me an email saying "unable to find PTE score card.. please re-send it again".. thats it.. no correspondence in the application mailbox..


----------



## zeeshan355

raj747 said:


> i sent an e-mail on 22nd Jan to confirm that i submitted all required documents or not?? In reply to that mail 2nd CO Contacted me, just sent me an email saying "unable to find PTE score card.. please re-send it again".. thats it.. no correspondence in the application mailbox..


PTE Score card shall e submitted via electronic way by going on PTE site and selecting DIBP for result copy, which will be regarded as authentic to be accepted by DIBP...

Same case as mine I was asked to send PTE through website.


----------



## rsr904

Likith said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Can someone please let me know that is it necessary to get an Email saying "Assessment in progress" or any similar email saying "CO has been allocated"?
> I have Applied on 18/04/2016 with all the documents and still the status shows "Application received".
> Many people seem to have got either of those email, so can anyone just clarify this thing?
> Thanks


it is not necessary to get any mail from processing team. If your documents are OK, the CO may not contact you Kindly refer to the below link. you may get an idea if you check the flow chart on Page 2.

https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf


----------



## kumar.ram2736

Hi Priya,
Thank you !!
1st time CO contacted for medicals, AFP, PCC, spouse English proof
2nd time CO contacted for spouse PTE score, as I did submit the PDF and not shared from PTE account
I claimed points for 5years of local expr, I don't know whether they contacted my employer or not. I have been working with only one employer till date. How do we know whether they have contacted or not ?
CO from Adelaide.
I hope I answered you questions.



PriyaIndia said:


> Hi Ram kumar,
> Congratz, why CO cntacted second time?
> How many points you claimed for work experience?
> Did you or current employer or EX employer received employment verification calls?
> CO from Brisbane or Adelaide?
> 
> 
> 
> kumar.ram2736 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> The wait is over...Today I have received the GRANT.
> 
> 27/01 - Applied for 189
> 12/02 - CO contacted
> 01/04 - CO contacted
> 05/05 - Grant
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is yet to receive the grant.
Click to expand...


----------



## kumar.ram2736

Hello Sandeep,
Did you submit the EOI and waiting for the invitation or you have got the invitation and applied for the visa?
Whatever points you have claimed in EOI you need proof for all the points you have claimed. It's straight forward. Other than this you would need, passport, police clearance from all the countries where you have lived(I guess for more than 6 or 12 months), medicals



sassandeep said:


> kumar.ram2736 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> The wait is over...Today I have received the GRANT.
> 
> 27/01 - Applied for 189
> 12/02 - CO contacted
> 01/04 - CO contacted
> 05/05 - Grant
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is yet to receive the grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Mate, congratulation.
> I have submitted by EOI and waiting for the outcome. I would like to know what all documents are required one I get my EOI. And what is the next process? It would be great if you have any document prepared which you can share with me. /SNIP/
Click to expand...


----------



## raj747

PriyaIndia said:


> It has been 5 months that you lodged the visa, still no visa. Frustrating isnt it? They should have told us before payment, it is very unprofessional DIBP.
> 
> Which city your CO belongs to? Adelaide or Brisbane?


ya.. it is frustrating.. i am gonna miss my citizenship (within in a year) chance if i don't get there by end of this month (12months gap).. need to wait again 4 years.. Haha.. Adelaide team...


----------



## raj747

zeeshan355 said:


> PTE Score card shall e submitted via electronic way by going on PTE site and selecting DIBP for result copy, which will be regarded as authentic to be accepted by DIBP...
> 
> Same case as mine I was asked to send PTE through website.


Hi Zeeshan,

I did the same in 1st time itself.. uploaded pdf in immi account and sent through PTE website also.. still they requested me again...


----------



## vikaschandra

kumar.ram2736 said:


> Hi Guys,
> The wait is over...Today I have received the GRANT.
> 
> 27/01 - Applied for 189
> 12/02 - CO contacted
> 01/04 - CO contacted
> 05/05 - Grant
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is yet to receive the grant.


Congratulations Ram


----------



## Abhi6060

raj747 said:


> zeeshan355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PTE Score card shall e submitted via electronic way by going on PTE site and selecting DIBP for result copy, which will be regarded as authentic to be accepted by DIBP...
> 
> Same case as mine I was asked to send PTE through website.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Zeeshan,
> 
> I did the same in 1st time itself.. uploaded pdf in immi account and sent through PTE website also.. still they requested me again...
Click to expand...

Can we send PTE scores electronically twice to DIBP?
I tried, but it said that it can be sent to the same recipient only once.


----------



## vikaschandra

zeeshan355 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a query related to CO Contact, i have been contacted by CO twice, first time status on IMMI changed to Information to be provided with a tab, which i uploaded all the docs. and clicked on info provided, later 2nd CO Contacted me, but this time it was just the email, no correspondence in the application mailbox, or info provided buton which was already greyed out.it was just a kinda reminder asking me to provide the PCC India which was the missing document.
> Kindly advice is this normal??


If you have already uploded the PCC nothing much to be done. Yet if you feel the need to respond to the email just attach the PCC again to the email and send it to the CO that ways you will be cleared from your side.


----------



## Prash2533

*Doc Upload*

I am in process of doc upload. are birth certificates and passport going to be in Evidence of Birth or Age? OR Passport will be in Travel document?


----------



## raj747

Abhi6060 said:


> Can we send PTE scores electronically twice to DIBP?
> I tried, but it said that it can be sent to the same recipient only once.


Hi Abhi,

when you book your exam you see this option ""Important for those applying for a relevant work* or study visa to Australia: By ticking this box you consent to Pearson making your score report available to the Australian Department for Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) electronically for the purposes of administering the visa application process, including decisions on your visa. *From November 2014 "" 

If you check this option.. it automatically sends a report to DIBP.. i did that.. i did that to all my PTE bookings.. still they asked me again.. 2nd time i did it manually by clicking send scores.. it worked for me..


----------



## vikaschandra

Prash2533 said:


> I am in process of doc upload. are birth certificates and passport going to be in Evidence of Birth or Age? OR Passport will be in Travel document?


Passport copy goes under Category Travel Document and Birth Certificate under Evidence of Birth Certificate


----------



## Prash2533

*Query*

Am going to use my tenth class certificate as DOB age proof. Will it be uploaded in School leaving certificate or Others?
Also what section will we load PCC in Evidence of Character - Overseas PCC - National or Overseas PCC local or Others(speify)


----------



## vikaschandra

Prash2533 said:


> Am going to use my tenth class certificate as DOB age proof. Will it be uploaded in School leaving certificate or Others?
> Also what section will we load PCC in Evidence of Character - Overseas PCC - National or Overseas PCC local or Others(speify)


Upload under Overseas Police Clearance-national
Upload the School Leaving Certificate under Overseas Education as it is not a Birth Certificate. You can add the same certificate under evidence of birth certificate also hopefully the CO will accept it as an evidence of o DOB meanwhile try to get proper Birth Certificate if you can.


----------



## Abhi6060

raj747 said:


> Abhi6060 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we send PTE scores electronically twice to DIBP?
> I tried, but it said that it can be sent to the same recipient only once.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Abhi,
> 
> when you book your exam you see this option ""Important for those applying for a relevant work* or study visa to Australia: By ticking this box you consent to Pearson making your score report available to the Australian Department for Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) electronically for the purposes of administering the visa application process, including decisions on your visa. *From November 2014 ""
> 
> If you check this option.. it automatically sends a report to DIBP.. i did that.. i did that to all my PTE bookings.. still they asked me again.. 2nd time i did it manually by clicking send scores.. it worked for me..
Click to expand...

Thanks Raj,
That's what I did, sent manually. When I tried again to send to be on safer side. Then it gave an error.


----------



## jairichi

Prash2533 said:


> Am going to use my tenth class certificate as DOB age proof. Will it be uploaded in School leaving certificate or Others?
> Also what section will we load PCC in Evidence of Character - Overseas PCC - National or Overseas PCC local or Others(speify)


Why not your passport as proof of DOB?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

congrats on the grant




alfancay said:


> Finally the wait is over for me. Got the golden email for me and my family.
> 
> Now there is one problem with the grant letter and that is the wrong passport number ( Main applicant). i did submit the form for correction of passport number back in Feb,2016 but looks like they didn't change it in the system. Any idea how should i proceed now?
> 
> ANZSCO code is 261312 Developer Programmer. Time line can be viewed in my signature.
> 
> Thank you all for the support and help you guys offered.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats buddy...



RMS_20 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got my grant email yesterday i.e. 4 May 2016 at around 7 AM India Time. A very happy moment but a lot of anxiety & Uncertainty about how the future will shape up. I think it requires a lot of courage to leave the well settled life and start over again at a new place as we have search job. Hopefully everything will be fine.
> 
> Thanks a lot all the fellow members for answering queries & providing support.
> My timeline:
> 
> 17 Dec, 2015 - EOI submitted -261111 (Business Analyst with 65 Points)
> 22 Jan, 2016 - Invitation
> 20 Feb, 2016 - 189 Visa Lodge & majority of documents uploaded
> 1 March, 2016 - CO Contact asked for some documents & Health check
> 11 March, 2016 - all document uploaded, medical done
> 15 Apr, 2016 - Emp verification call to me from Aus High Comm in delhi
> 4 May, 2016 - VISA Granted
> 8 March, 2017 - IED


----------



## Prash2533

jairichi said:


> Why not your passport as proof of DOB?


Am uploading both Tenth Pass certificate and passport


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats on your grant.




eral said:


> Guys!
> 
> Today I received my grant. It took just 8 days
> 
> Thanks everybody!!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Its very difficult to say how they process applications.. 




rsr904 said:


> There are a few in myimmitracker. I observe that if you frontload all your documents , the grant is faster.


----------



## jairichi

Prash2533 said:


> Am uploading both Tenth Pass certificate and passport


Yes, that will be better. Provide them ample evidence for each requirement.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats on your grant..

ALl the best for your future..



naveenarja said:


> Good Morning all and it's a very good news to share from my side
> 
> 
> 
> Received THE GRANT MAIL this pleasant morning at 4.43 AM IST from Adelaide
> 
> Thanks to all you in helping me to reach this stage and now the next courageous step to be taken to resign from current employment and to step into Australia
> 
> 
> My details and time lines are:
> 
> Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Total Points: 70 (Experience 10)
> EOI Submitted: 26-28th Feb'16
> Invitation Received: March First Round (May be 9th I guess)
> 
> Visa filled: (13th March)
> PCC AND MEDICALS: 18th-19th March
> 
> CO Contact (From Adelaide): 4th April asking for PCC (Initially I uploaded that in Penal Clearance Certificate and I re uploaded the same in Police Clearance Certificate section and responded on 5th April)
> 
> Also front loaded all documents of my employment (Payslips one per year... Bank statement for complete experience (with highlighting the salary credits in sketch pen)... Form 16s from 2006-15
> 
> Offer..appointment and relieving letters ... Manager statutory declaration
> 
> GRANT: 6th MAY 2016
> 
> First Entry: Before 18th March 2017
> 
> Note: No Employment verification is done
> 
> 
> Wish you all the very best to have your grants too soon and wish to meet you guys in Australia
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Dont worry..
Your patience will pay off






Rishistrider said:


> 71 days since lodgement and counting.. Fingers crossed and praying..


----------



## Steiger

Guys! If I want to submit Bank Statements do I select Bank Statement - Business as Document Type under the Evidence type (Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of)?


----------



## rsr904

Hey guys. I am happy to tell you that I got my grant today. It is from the Brisbane team. I wish all of you who have been waiting for so long get yours at the earliest.


----------



## Ashish_2574

rsr904 said:


> Hey guys. I am happy to tell you that I got my grant today. It is from the Brisbane team. I wish all of you who have been waiting for so long get yours at the earliest.


Lucky Saturday!!! Congrats rsr.


----------



## Steiger

Guys please answer me:

I am trying to categorize my supporting documents:

1. Identity, Evidence of

- Passport

2. Birth of Age, Evidence of

- Birth Certificate

3. Photograph - Passport

- Passport Photo

Would this be sufficient?


----------



## rsr904

Steiger said:


> Guys please answer me:
> 
> I am trying to categorize my supporting documents:
> 
> 1. Identity, Evidence of
> 
> - Passport
> 
> 2. Birth of Age, Evidence of
> 
> - Birth Certificate
> 
> 3. Photograph - Passport
> 
> - Passport Photo
> 
> Would this be sufficient?



It should be OK. I did the same. I did include my National ID also against 1.


----------



## eral

rsr904 said:


> Hey guys. I am happy to tell you that I got my grant today. It is from the Brisbane team. I wish all of you who have been waiting for so long get yours at the earliest.


Congratulations mate. That's pretty quick in just 9 days you got the grant!!


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

rsr904 said:


> Hey guys. I am happy to tell you that I got my grant today. It is from the Brisbane team. I wish all of you who have been waiting for so long get yours at the earliest.



Congrats buddy, enjoy your weekend, party hard.


----------



## Vardhan16

kumar.ram2736 said:


> Hi Guys,
> The wait is over...Today I have received the GRANT.
> 
> 27/01 - Applied for 189
> 12/02 - CO contacted
> 01/04 - CO contacted
> 05/05 - Grant
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is yet to receive the grant.


you hit century and you got the grant  . I think your application must have been processed by Brisbane. What I observed was they will usually take 90-100 days.

Congratulations and All the best for your future.


----------



## kiat87

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Congrats buddy, enjoy your weekend, party hard.


Finally one Eng technologist here. I'm also Eng technologist gotten my EOI on the same day as yours too.

Did you claim any exp points ? Have you gotten any CO contact? How many points do you have when you applied your EOI.


----------



## rsr904

eral said:


> Congratulations mate. That's pretty quick in just 9 days you got the grant!!


Thanks mate. Just like you. Quick grant. I think front loading all the required documents + medicals before lodging the visa, without giving the chance to CO to contact us did the trick


----------



## rsr904

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Congrats buddy, enjoy your weekend, party hard.


Thanks.  Wish you also a speedy grant.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Steiger

rsr904 said:


> Thanks.  Wish you also a speedy grant.:fingerscrossed:


Hey mate before you party. Did you upload skills assessment pdf file without notarization and how about PTE result?


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

kiat87 said:


> Finally one Eng technologist here. I'm also Eng technologist gotten my EOI on the same day as yours too.
> 
> Did you claim any exp points ? Have you gotten any CO contact? How many points do you have when you applied your EOI.


hi kiat,
10 points for exp(I am self employed)
No CO Contact yet
65 points
Uploaded all Docs.

What about you?


----------



## Raiyan

rsr904 said:


> Hey guys. I am happy to tell you that I got my grant today. It is from the Brisbane team. I wish all of you who have been waiting for so long get yours at the earliest.



Congrats dude!

BTW, DIBP works on Saturdays? Little bit confused about it why...

BR//Raiyan


----------



## andreyx108b

Raiyan said:


> Congrats dude! BTW, DIBP works on Saturdays? Little bit confused about it why... BR//Raiyan


Occasionally they do.


----------



## kawal_547

Raiyan said:


> Congrats dude!
> 
> BTW, DIBP works on Saturdays? Little bit confused about it why...
> 
> BR//Raiyan


I got my first CO contact mail on a Sat.

Now i see a grant on a Sat.

They do work on Sat.


----------



## Rishistrider

Thanks a ton, Shawn buddy, for the morale boost... Really appreciated!... Did u get urs?.. All the best!


----------



## rsr904

Steiger said:


> Hey mate before you party. Did you upload skills assessment pdf file without notarization and how about PTE result?



Yes. I uploaded the skill assessment without notarization. The same file which I received from EA. through Email. I uploaded the IELTS results also. I never notarized any of my documents. Only colored scan copies. I suggest you upload all the documents including medicals, PCC, for 80 form 1221 along with your visa submission. Don't wait for CO to be allocated. All the best.


----------



## rsr904

Raiyan said:


> Congrats dude!
> 
> BTW, DIBP works on Saturdays? Little bit confused about it why...
> 
> BR//Raiyan


Thanks a lot. Even I was surprised to see the mail from DIBP. May be they are doing overtime to clear the backlog. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## eral

rsr904 said:


> Yes. I uploaded the skill assessment without notarization. The same file which I received from EA. through Email. I uploaded the IELTS results also. I never notarized any of my documents. Only colored scan copies. I suggest you upload all the documents including medicals, PCC, for 80 form 1221 along with your visa submission. Don't wait for CO to be allocated. All the best.


Hi rsr,

Congrats man. Did you claim points for work experience?


----------



## rsr904

eral said:


> Hi rsr,
> 
> Congrats man. Did you claim points for work experience?


No. I just completed my MS in Dec in Australia . So no work exp.


----------



## Steiger

rsr904 said:


> Yes. I uploaded the skill assessment without notarization. The same file which I received from EA. through Email. I uploaded the IELTS results also. I never notarized any of my documents. Only colored scan copies. I suggest you upload all the documents including medicals, PCC, for 80 form 1221 along with your visa submission. Don't wait for CO to be allocated. All the best.


Oh so everything even bank statements do not need to be notarized? everything?


----------



## vikaschandra

rsr904 said:


> Hey guys. I am happy to tell you that I got my grant today. It is from the Brisbane team. I wish all of you who have been waiting for so long get yours at the earliest.


Congratulations


----------



## MissionAus_2016

samsonk76 said:


> Dear Forum,
> 
> I am lost and would like some advise please:
> 
> Visa application lodged - 11 Feb 2016
> 1st CO contact 29 Feb 2016 asking for PCC & Health checkups - Info uploaded on 15 March 2016
> 
> 2nd CO contact on 7 April 2016 asking for UAE PCC for Spouse Visit in 2008/09:
> -In Form 80 we had mentioned her visit for a year but this was incorrect - hence correct dates were provided back via Form 1023.
> 
> -Actual Stay in UAE was for 7 1/2 months. Asked CO if we still need to pursue a PCC for UAE - no email response from CO - IMMI account still show status as 'Info Requested' as advised by consultant. Also got to know that UAE will not provide a PCC for somebody who came on a visit visa
> 
> - Today 6 May 2016, consultant advising that we write back and provide the breakup of dates again to the CO and move the IMMI account status to 'info provided'
> 
> Is this the right thing to do?
> 
> Thanks.


PCC is only required if you have stayed more than a year in foreign land as per my agent.


----------



## rsr904

Steiger said:


> Oh so everything even bank statements do not need to be notarized? everything?


I had not uploaded any bank statements since I did not claim work experience points. But as far as I read in this forum, if your bank statements are in black and white you need to notarize them.


----------



## ginugeorge

One of my friend got below 65 for PTE A. He is having 60 points for 189 and 65 for 190 without english language. As his PTE score is above 60 for all (<65) can he lodge EoI with competent english?

What are the prospects of getting SS? 

Scores below,

Age 25
Edu 15
Work 15
Spouse 5

total 60 for 189 and 65 for 190


----------



## vikaschandra

ginugeorge said:


> One of my friend got below 65 for PTE A. He is having 60 points for 189 and 65 for 190 without english language. As his PTE score is above 60 for all (<65) can he lodge EoI with competent english?
> 
> What are the prospects of getting SS?
> 
> Scores below,
> 
> Age 25
> Edu 15
> Work 15
> Spouse 5
> 
> total 60 for 189 and 65 for 190


He can lodge the eoi if he already has language scores. With 60+5 for ss he has fair chance of getting the invite. To have his chances increased for 189 ask him to go again for language test and score well that ways he will have very good chance. 

Note : correct your signature please the occupation code for ICT BA is 261111


----------



## sandeshrego

rsr904 said:


> Hey guys. I am happy to tell you that I got my grant today. It is from the Brisbane team. I wish all of you who have been waiting for so long get yours at the earliest.


Tears of joy Bro. Congo... Finally I see a Mechie or 233512:dance:


----------



## Steiger

rsr904 said:


> I had not uploaded any bank statements since I did not claim work experience points. But as far as I read in this forum, if your bank statements are in black and white you need to notarize them.


I filed my visa application on Friday. Planning to upload every document upfront by Monday  Hope CO does not allocated by Monday!


----------



## raj747

*170 days** of waiting.... *

*14,688,000 seconds
244,800 minutes
4080 hours
24 weeks and 2 days
46.58% of a common year (365 days)* :boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## theskyisalive

raj747 said:


> *170 days** of waiting.... *
> 
> 
> 
> *14,688,000 seconds
> 
> 244,800 minutes
> 
> 4080 hours
> 
> 24 weeks and 2 days
> 
> 46.58% of a common year (365 days)* :boxing::boxing::boxing:




Fingers crossed for you mate, hope your grant is just round the corner... How many days since co contact and information submitted?


----------



## raj747

theskyisalive said:


> Fingers crossed for you mate, hope your grant is just round the corner... How many days since co contact and information submitted?



160 days since 1st CO contact
90 days since 2nd CO contact (just replied for my e-mail not correspondence mail)


----------



## jairichi

Steiger said:


> I filed my visa application on Friday. Planning to upload every document upfront by Monday  Hope CO does not allocated by Monday!


You are fine.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

You can start uploading docs immediately 



Steiger said:


> guys after I submit the online form, I then pay the money right? and then when can I upload the supporting documents? I heard that you can only upload documents a few dates later.?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Hi Devi,

My status is same as yours.

I lodged a day before you did.. On 2-Mar-2016.
My status is still "Application Received'
I did call DIBP and they told me that the application is under routine checks. If anything additional is required the CO will get in touch with me.

So i guess all we can do it wait... 





sridevimca20022 said:


> Thanks for your suggestion....you are correct ...I will wait till the completion of 90 to 100days and will try to call.
> 
> By looking at the earlier experiences of our forum members , I guess it is waste of money calling them before 90 days or so....
> 
> I hope everyone will get our grants soo......................:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Kumar...





kumar.ram2736 said:


> Hi Guys,
> The wait is over...Today I have received the GRANT.
> 
> 27/01 - Applied for 189
> 12/02 - CO contacted
> 01/04 - CO contacted
> 05/05 - Grant
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is yet to receive the grant.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Hi Likith,

Not necessary you should get an E-mail form the department.

Many have gone form "Application Received" to "Finalised".

My status is still "application received" as of 2-mar-2016 - 66 Days and Counting..

Check out the below link for some additional Info.

https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf





Likith said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Can someone please let me know that is it necessary to get an Email saying "Assessment in progress" or any similar email saying "CO has been allocated"?
> I have Applied on 18/04/2016 with all the documents and still the status shows "Application received".
> Many people seem to have got either of those email, so can anyone just clarify this thing?
> Thanks


----------



## naveenarja

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Congrats on your grant..
> 
> 
> 
> ALl the best for your future..




Thank you shawnchristophervaz


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats mate.. That was pretty fast... 



rsr904 said:


> Hey guys. I am happy to tell you that I got my grant today. It is from the Brisbane team. I wish all of you who have been waiting for so long get yours at the earliest.


----------



## rsr904

sandeshrego said:


> Tears of joy Bro. Congo... Finally I see a Mechie or 233512:dance:


Thanks a lot mate. Hope you get yours soon.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Any time..

Not yet.. Still Waiting.. 66 Days and Counting..
Fingers Crossed.. :fingerscrossed: and hoping for the best




Rishistrider said:


> Thanks a ton, Shawn buddy, for the morale boost... Really appreciated!... Did u get urs?.. All the best!


----------



## naveenarja

Steiger said:


> Oh so everything even bank statements do not need to be notarized? everything?




It's better to be safe than to be sorry ... So get all notarised including bank statement. I got my bank statement notarised for all the pages for 8 years and uploaded (and got my grant too)


----------



## rsr904

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Congrats mate.. That was pretty fast...


Thanks Shawn. Hope you too join the gang at the earliest.


----------



## naveenarja

Steiger said:


> Guys! If I want to submit Bank Statements do I select Bank Statement - Business as Document Type under the Evidence type (Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of)?




Business category to be used for self
Employed ... For work experience bank statement proof, I believe there is another option for financial statement


----------



## Steiger

naveenarja said:


> Business category to be used for self
> Employed ... For work experience bank statement proof, I believe there is another option for financial statement


Ah? Okay let me find that option after the maintenance period ends..


----------



## PriyaIndia

Congratz.
Can u pls give us the timeline?
Anz code?
Applied from aus or outside?
Points claimed?
Points claimed for work?
Invitation date?
Payment date?
Co contacts date?
Docs uploaded date?
If co contacted again date fr tht as well?
Grant date?


----------



## PriyaIndia

Congratz

Can u give us time line pls

Aplied from Aus or outside?
Anz code?
Points?
Points claimed fr work experience?
Date of invitation?
Payment date?
Co contact date if any?
Docs uploaded date?
Co contact dates if any?
Verification call date?
Employer verification call date?
Grant date?





rsr904 said:


> shawnchristophervaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats mate.. That was pretty fast...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Shawn. Hope you too join the gang at the earliest.
Click to expand...


----------



## zeeshan355

raj747 said:


> *170 days** of waiting.... *
> 
> *14,688,000 seconds
> 244,800 minutes
> 4080 hours
> 24 weeks and 2 days
> 46.58% of a common year (365 days)* :boxing::boxing::boxing:


Try to do something productive instead of waiting bro, take it as advice.....

n heart feelings plz...

We all are sailing in the same boat...

lets hope it doesnt turn out to be titanic :juggle::juggle::juggle:

:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


:blabla::blabla::blabla:


----------



## Vakymy

Being in this forum helps one cope with the waiting...every time one of us gets their grant I thank God as the numbers on the waiting list reduces.

Praying for a better tomorrow for all.

59days and cant complain since some of my mates here have double that....All the best


----------



## Jolivia

*Jolivia*

Hi Guys,

We just got our grant yesterday and would like to thank everyone on this forum for all the tips and support.
no agents used so following the thread here definitely was massive help!
thought we'd share our timeline

Software Engineer
70 points
Age (30 points)
Education (20 points from bachelor degree in Australia )
Work experience (10 points)
Language (10 points)

Apply for EOI: 28 Nov 2015
EOI: 4 Dec 2016

Submit application: 19 Jan 2016
1st CO contact: 3 Feb 2016 ( Form80, 1221, de facto evidence, PCC)
request completed: 28 Feb 2016
2nd CO contact: 22 Mar 2016 (partner evidence for sufficient english, military doc from home country)
Request completed 22 Mar 2016
Grant: 6 May 2016 12.00

no employment verification
GSM Adelaide

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## sandeshrego

*Help wanted*


Guys,

My friend has completed MBA and has his own business from past 5 years. He is the Boss of the company. Considering his MBA major listed in SOL, Can he apply for PR using his bussiness documents? Also, he has his sister PR holder in Sydney. So can his sister sponsor?


----------



## gnt

Guys, need seniors advice. 

My last CO was on 1st of April 16 requesting contact details for my previous employer. Since then its been all silent and 90 days are also over as I have applied on 2nd of Feb 16.


----------



## rsr904

PriyaIndia said:


> Congratz
> 
> Can u give us time line pls
> 
> Aplied from Aus or outside?
> Anz code?
> Points?
> Points claimed fr work experience?
> Date of invitation?
> Payment date?
> Co contact date if any?
> Docs uploaded date?
> Co contact dates if any?
> Verification call date?
> Employer verification call date?
> Grant date?


 Hi, Thanks my time line has most details needed by you. 
Anyway ANZ code : 233512 Mechanical engineer
Points claimed 60.( Age-30, Degree: 15, IELTS : 10, Aus study: 5) date of invitation : 26/27 Apr 16. Payment Date 28 Apr. Frontloaded all the documents required immediately. No CO contact. No work experience, so no verification call. Grant date : 7 Apr 16. Applied from India. No agent.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

gnt said:


> Guys, need seniors advice.
> 
> My last CO was on 1st of April 16 requesting contact details for my previous employer. Since then it's been all silent and 90 days are also over as I have applied on 2nd of Feb 16.



Hi, I read somewhere in this thread that we need to count 90 days from CO contact.
Anyways pls try calling.


----------



## gnt

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Hi, I read somewhere in this thread that we need to count 90 days from CO contact.
> Anyways pls try calling.


Thanks Self Employed ; so in my case I will wait until 1st July 2016. 

Gosh. I will call them on Monday.


----------



## vikaschandra

gnt said:


> Guys, need seniors advice.
> 
> My last CO was on 1st of April 16 requesting contact details for my previous employer. Since then its been all silent and 90 days are also over as I have applied on 2nd of Feb 16.


Check with your employer if they have received any verification call/email or personal visit. 

If the CO has asked for the contact information probably it is for verification.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

gnt said:


> Thanks Self Employed ; so in my case I will wait until 1st July 2016.
> 
> Gosh. I will call them on Monday.


It is not mandatory that you have to wait for 90 days, but this is the general time frame. Call on Monday, you might hear the good news.


----------



## gnt

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> It is not mandatory that you have to wait for 90 days, but this is the general time frame. Call on Monday, you might hear the good news.


My previous employer did not receive any verification phone call ; do you think they do a physical visit in UAE. ?


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

gnt said:


> My previous employer did not receive any verification phone call ; do you think they do a physical visit in UAE. ?


Mostly they contact through mail or telephone your employer, physical visits happen but are very rare.


----------



## Steiger

Guys, what do I need to do with Health, Evidence of?

I mean, I've already completed my medical examination back in February (via My Health Declarations) what do I need to upload?


----------



## jairichi

Steiger said:


> Guys, what do I need to do with Health, Evidence of?
> 
> I mean, I've already completed my medical examination back in February (via My Health Declarations) what do I need to upload?


Nothing. That would have been uploaded by your medical team and you will have no access to it.


----------



## vikaschandra

Steiger said:


> Guys, what do I need to do with Health, Evidence of?
> 
> I mean, I've already completed my medical examination back in February (via My Health Declarations) what do I need to upload?


Get your Hap id go for medicals the panel physician will upload the results under evidence of health


----------



## jairichi

vikaschandra said:


> Get your Hap id go for medicals the panel physician will upload the results under evidence of health


His health examination is already done in Feb Vikas. So, told him he has nothing else to do.


----------



## Steiger

vikaschandra said:


> Get your Hap id go for medicals the panel physician will upload the results under evidence of health


Do I have to upload emedical page (electronic PDF copy)? I mean I can access emedical page though..


----------



## jairichi

Steiger said:


> Do I have to upload emedical page (electronic PDF copy)? I mean I can access emedical page though..


Nope. Nothing to do from your side. Your emedicals report are available for CO to see.


----------



## Steiger

One more thing. I have finished filling out Form 80 and Form 1221. However, I've just realised that there is a notice 'Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS.'

I used computer (as form 80 have form fields and I deleted some form fields using Acrobat Pro and added textboxes to easily add texts such as dates) to do this (except signature). Do I really have to use a pen to do this? I mean if I can scan every document it exceeds 5MB. Has anyone submitted Form 80 using computer only (except signature?)


----------



## jairichi

Steiger said:


> One more thing. I have finished filling out Form 80 and Form 1221. However, I've just realised that there is a notice 'Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS.'
> 
> I used computer (as form 80 have form fields and I deleted some form fields using Acrobat Pro and added textboxes to easily add texts such as dates) to do this (except signature). Do I really have to use a pen to do this? I mean if I can scan every document it exceeds 5MB. Has anyone submitted Form 80 using computer only (except signature?)


Fill the forms online. Take print of page you have to sign. Sign it, scan that page and merge with the completed form. You have free online softwares that allow you to do this.
If you type 07/05/2016 online it will automatically change to 07-May-2016.


----------



## Steiger

jairichi said:


> Fill the forms online. Take print of page you have to sign. Sign it, scan that page and merge with the completed form. You have free online softwares that allow you to do this.
> If you type 07/05/2016 online it will automatically change to 07-May-2016.


Hmm but form 80 has that / / thingi. That is why I deleted form fields and used text box to write 07 / 05 / 2016. Then in terms of format. Does it have to be 07 MAY (so if June -> JUN and July -> JUL) 2016 ?


----------



## jairichi

Steiger said:


> Hmm but form 80 has that / / thingi. That is why I deleted form fields and used text box to write 07 / 05 / 2016. Then in terms of format. Does it have to be 07 MAY (so if June -> JUN and July -> JUL) 2016 ?


Do not worry about that /-/ in form. You just type 07/05/2016. Just like that. It will convert automatically to 07-May-2016.


----------



## Steiger

jairichi said:


> Do not worry about that /-/ in form. You just type 07/05/2016. Just like that. It will convert automatically to 07-May-2016.


What is that software please?


----------



## Abhi6060

Hey friends,

I have seen a few applicants talking about signing a document, scan and upload. I have applied through agent and have never been asked by him to sign any document. Is it something to worry?


----------



## jairichi

Steiger said:


> What is that software please?


smallpdf dot com


----------



## jairichi

Abhi6060 said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I have seen a few applicants talking about signing a document, scan and upload. I have applied through agent and have never been asked by him to sign any document. Is it something to worry?


In your case you would have authorized your agent to sign on your behalf as the agent or agency is representing you. So nothing to worry.


----------



## Abhi6060

jairichi said:


> Abhi6060 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey friends,
> 
> I have seen a few applicants talking about signing a document, scan and upload. I have applied through agent and have never been asked by him to sign any document. Is it something to worry?
> 
> 
> 
> In your case you would have authorized your agent to sign on your behalf as the agent or agency is representing you. So nothing to worry.
Click to expand...


Thanks Jai for clarification.


----------



## vikaschandra

jairichi said:


> In your case you would have authorized your agent to sign on your behalf as the agent or agency is representing you. So nothing to worry.


Jai I do not think agent would be signing any documents on your behalf it has to be the applicant to endorse all documents agent is just supposed to be your representative and the only place they would sign is form 956 which authorises the migration agent or extempt person to provide assistance.


----------



## vikaschandra

Abhi6060 said:


> Thanks Jai for clarification.


Abhi I guess you are referring to the form 80 and form 1221 which needs to be filled, signed and uploaded. Hope your agent has advised you to fill it and sign it?


----------



## jairichi

Abhi6060 said:


> Thanks Jai for clarification.


Sorry Abhi. My suggestion would be wrong as others have given you good pointers. Kindly get in touch with your agent and get this clarified. Apologies.


----------



## Prash2533

jairichi said:


> Sorry Abhi. My suggestion would be wrong as others have given you good pointers. Kindly get in touch with your agent and get this clarified. Apologies.


Abhi,

It seems your agent has not uploaded your Form 80 as same would not have been requested by CO till date. Get in touch with your agent and upload the form 80 proactively before the CO asks for same. Form 80 and 1221 are not mandatory but CO usually ask them for character certificate. Make sure you sign it for yourself and your wife for herself.


----------



## iamecstatic

Dear Friends,

I was asked to submit form80, employment proofs and pcc by CO. I haven’t got PCC yet and so emailed the CO to request more time. I have uploaded other documents form80, employment proofs and PCC acknowledgement slip to IMMI account. My 28 day limit will be over today.
Now, should I click 'Information provided' button in IMMI or wait for PCC first?


----------



## vikaschandra

iamecstatic said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I was asked to submit form80, employment proofs and pcc by CO. I haven’t got PCC yet and so emailed the CO to request more time. I have uploaded other documents form80, employment proofs and PCC acknowledgement slip to IMMI account. My 28 day limit will be over today.
> Now, should I click 'Information provided' button in IMMI or wait for PCC first?


Since you have completed most of the requirement except the PCC it is time to click the IP button. As you have already emailed your CO to request extension to submit the PCC what you can so now is scan the receipt/Acknowlwdgement receipt of the PCC payment done at the PSK and upload it as evidence that you have initiated the process of getting the PCC and are awaiting the results.


----------



## Abhi6060

vikaschandra said:


> Abhi6060 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jai for clarification.
> 
> 
> 
> Abhi I guess you are referring to the form 80 and form 1221 which needs to be filled, signed and uploaded. Hope your agent has advised you to fill it and sign it?
Click to expand...

Hey Vikas,,,
My agent didn't upload a single document while paying the visa fee. CO allocated on 22nd March and requested documents that I provided, but the agent didn't ask me to sign any docs.


----------



## jairichi

Abhi6060 said:


> Hey Vikas,,,
> My agent didn't upload a single document while paying the visa fee. CO allocated on 22nd March and requested documents that I provided, but the agent didn't ask me to sign any docs.


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

Form 80 and 1221 is required. Fill it for you and spouse too.
Documents are uploaded after paying visa fee. Either your agent is incompetent or lazy.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat

Abhi6060 said:


> Hey Vikas,,,
> My agent didn't upload a single document while paying the visa fee. CO allocated on 22nd March and requested documents that I provided, but the agent didn't ask me to sign any docs.


Just curious - did you hire the services of a registered MARA agent? If yes, then the agent is responsible to make sure (s)he has all the documents prior to lodgement of your visa application. Furthermore, it is the responsibility of the agent to ensure a complete application is lodged and all criteria have been met. 

The MARA at the moment does not enforce jurisdiction to "agents" outside Australia. If the "agent" isn't registered, there isn't much you can do unfortunately.

You have paid for a service, and you shouldn't have to ask these questions on a forum.


----------



## Abhi6060

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> Abhi6060 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Vikas,,,
> My agent didn't upload a single document while paying the visa fee. CO allocated on 22nd March and requested documents that I provided, but the agent didn't ask me to sign any docs.
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious - did you hire the services of a registered MARA agent? If yes, then the agent is responsible to make sure (s)he has all the documents prior to lodgement of your visa application. Furthermore, it is the responsibility of the agent to ensure a complete application is lodged and all criteria have been met.
> 
> The MARA at the moment does not enforce jurisdiction to "agents" outside Australia. If the "agent" isn't registered, there isn't much you can do unfortunately.
> 
> You have paid for a service, and you shouldn't have to ask these questions on a forum.
Click to expand...

Agreed, mate. And I will get hold of him today. Though he's been processing the applications successfully of all his clients the same way for years,


----------



## Raiyan

Steiger said:


> Guys, what do I need to do with Health, Evidence of?
> 
> I mean, I've already completed my medical examination back in February (via My Health Declarations) what do I need to upload?




When you will lodge your visa, you need to indicate that you have completed your medical tests and provide your HAP id there.


----------



## Steiger

Raiyan said:


> When you will lodge your visa, you need to indicate that you have completed your medical tests and provide your HAP id there.


I did provide it in the form.


----------



## Steiger

When I use date. It gives Japanese date! It seems that the system language affects this form field. What I will do is that I will just completely delete the form field and use text box to fill another value there!


----------



## ramya_satis

Hi Guys,

Is it allowed to create EOI requests for both 189 and 190 simultaneously. Is there a restriction on the subsequent applications? 

Thanks
-------------------------------------
Primary applicant
261313 - Software Engineer
07/05/2016 - ACS +ve
23/05/2016 - scheduled for PTE


----------



## vikaschandra

ramya_satis said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is it allowed to create EOI requests for both 189 and 190 simultaneously. Is there a restriction on the subsequent applications?
> 
> Thanks
> -------------------------------------
> Primary applicant
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 07/05/2016 - ACS +ve
> 23/05/2016 - scheduled for PTE


You can have multiple EOIs.


----------



## reachranjanb

Hello Friends,

I have a question, at what situation EOI will get locked for 189/190 visa.
I have applied for 261111-ICT BA for 189 (60 points) and 190 (65 points-for NSW)
I have booked my PTE exam for 13-May-2016, expecting to add 10 more points to this in each category, i.e if i score 65+ in each module in PTE, for 189 it will become 70 points and for 190 it will become 75 points.
Questions :-
If I get state invitation before 13-May 2016, for 190 visa, will I still be eligible for 189 visa?
At what time would the 190 EOI get locked- Is it the moment I receive state invitation or after I have accepted the state invitation and paid 300 AUD for NSW
Need suggestion- should I withdraw 190 for this week, so that if I get 10 more points in PTE, I can go for 189 visa with higher points (70 points) from next week?
If I receive invitation from NSW, then i will be having 2 weeks to do the payment and after that only i can receive NSW sponsorship, in that period will i be still eligible for 189, need guidance.


----------



## jairichi

reachranjanb said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have a question, at what situation EOI will get locked for 189/190 visa.
> I have applied for 261111-ICT BA for 189 (60 points) and 190 (65 points-for NSW)
> I have booked my PTE exam for 13-May-2016, expecting to add 10 more points to this in each category, i.e if i score 65+ in each module in PTE, for 189 it will become 70 points and for 190 it will become 75 points.
> Questions :-
> If I get state invitation before 13-May 2016, for 190 visa, will I still be eligible for 189 visa?
> At what time would the 190 EOI get locked- Is it the moment I receive state invitation or after I have accepted the state invitation and paid 300 AUD for NSW
> Need suggestion- should I withdraw 190 for this week, so that if I get 10 more points in PTE, I can go for 189 visa with higher points (70 points) from next week?
> If I receive invitation from NSW, then i will be having 2 weeks to do the payment and after that only i can receive NSW sponsorship, in that period will i be still eligible for 189, need guidance.


Make sure your EOIs are independent of each other. If not then if you get an ITA for 190 you will not get an ITA for 189 as your EOI gets locked. It is one ITA per EOI.
Your EOI gets locked only after you get ITA from federal agency i.e after you get nominated by the state, add that points to your EOI and get selected in that round of invitation.


----------



## reachranjanb

jairichi said:


> Make sure your EOIs are independent of each other. If not then if you get an ITA for 190 you will not get an ITA for 189 as your EOI gets locked. It is one ITA per EOI.
> Your EOI gets locked only after you get ITA from federal agency i.e after you get nominated by the state, add that points to your EOI and get selected in that round of invitation.



Is my understanding correct...?? (mentioned below)
In case of 190 :- Step 1- I have selected the option (189 and 190) in my EOI
step 2 :- I will receive NSW acknowledgement/nomination ( question:- will EOI will be locked at this point ..?? ..)
step 3 :- I have two weeks time to accept the nomination/acknowledgement/approval and make a payment of 300 AUD for the application for NSW
step 3 :- I will receive NSW ITA ( Or ( question:- will EOI will be locked at this point ..?? ..)
step 4 :- I have 60 days to complete the further process , i.e. Medical, Police verification and all ...

please guide ..


----------



## vikaschandra

reachranjanb said:


> Is my understanding correct...?? (mentioned below)
> In case of 190 :- Step 1- I have selected the option (189 and 190) in my EOI
> step 2 :- I will receive NSW acknowledgement/nomination ( question:- will EOI will be locked at this point ..?? ..)
> step 3 :- I have two weeks time to accept the nomination/acknowledgement/approval and make a payment of 300 AUD for the application for NSW
> step 3 :- I will receive NSW ITA ( Or ( question:- will EOI will be locked at this point ..?? ..)
> step 4 :- I have 60 days to complete the further process , i.e. Medical, Police verification and all ...
> 
> please guide ..


Your eoi will freeze at step 3


----------



## rockzip

*how long CO takes to grant visa ?*

Hello Friends,

I submitted my VISA application under 189 on Feb 27th. I was contacted by CO on March 18th and advised to provide following information :-

1) Personal particulars for character assessment (Form 80)
2) Immigration Health Examinations

Other documents were provided before CO was assigned on march 18th. Since he/she requested only for the above 2 documents so I assume that he/she was satisfied with other documents.
I uploaded form 80 on March 23rd and My health examination records were uploaded by the hospital on March 30th.

Since then my visa application status is "Assessment in progress", I have sent a couple of emails to gsm.allocated addressing my CO but I haven't got any response.

How long does it typically take after providing all the documents ? I am getting a bit nervous about this now :confused2:


----------



## reachranjanb

vikaschandra said:


> Your eoi will freeze at step 3


Thank you Vikas


----------



## Raiyan

rockzip said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted my VISA application under 189 on Feb 27th. I was contacted by CO on March 18th and advised to provide following information :-
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Personal particulars for character assessment (Form 80)
> 
> 2) Immigration Health Examinations
> 
> 
> 
> Other documents were provided before CO was assigned on march 18th. Since he/she requested only for the above 2 documents so I assume that he/she was satisfied with other documents.
> 
> I uploaded form 80 on March 23rd and My health examination records were uploaded by the hospital on March 30th.
> 
> 
> 
> Since then my visa application status is "Assessment in progress", I have sent a couple of emails to gsm.allocated addressing my CO but I haven't got any response.
> 
> 
> 
> How long does it typically take after providing all the documents ? I am getting a bit nervous about this now :confused2:



You have completed your application on March 30th. From trend, I think you need to wait 90 calendar days before contacting with them. I am also seeing grants within 2 weeks here. In a nutshell, nobody can speculate how many days it would take. You will definitely get your golden mail but just need to wait like me.


----------



## vikaschandra

rockzip said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I submitted my VISA application under 189 on Feb 27th. I was contacted by CO on March 18th and advised to provide following information :-
> 
> 1) Personal particulars for character assessment (Form 80)
> 2) Immigration Health Examinations
> 
> Other documents were provided before CO was assigned on march 18th. Since he/she requested only for the above 2 documents so I assume that he/she was satisfied with other documents.
> I uploaded form 80 on March 23rd and My health examination records were uploaded by the hospital on March 30th.
> 
> Since then my visa application status is "Assessment in progress", I have sent a couple of emails to gsm.allocated addressing my CO but I haven't got any response.
> 
> How long does it typically take after providing all the documents ? I am getting a bit nervous about this now :confused2:


with regards to the waiting time and when to expect the grant I do not think any one on the forum can answer this. Once all the documents are furnished all we can do is wait for the decision. 

if you browse the threads you would find applicants waiting from July 2015 

Just keep your fingers crossed and pray for quick outcome


----------



## rockzip

Thanks Raiyan. I see a lot of people mentioning form 1221. I didn't submit form 1221 and was not asked by CO to submit form 1221. Is that an issue ?


----------



## Raiyan

rockzip said:


> Thanks Raiyan. I see a lot of people mentioning form 1221. I didn't submit form 1221 and was not asked by CO to submit form 1221. Is that an issue ?


I have submitted form 1221 for me+my spouse and I think to forestall decision delay it is wise to submit it. CO might ask for it then again another 28 days.


----------



## dipar

dipar said:


> All forum members and seniors
> 
> I have a very adverse situation to share with you guys and seeking urgent help.
> 
> Yesterday my company HR called me and informed that they have received a reference letter from the Australian High commission for my ref check with a letter attached on the company’s letter head and which is also notarized. Now the problem is that I have not provided any letter to my agent who is MARA certified, on a letter head. The letter given to the agent was on a plain paper signed by my former reporting officer.
> 
> I have the entire mail trail sent to the agent in which the plain paper reference letter has been attached. Since all the papers are uploaded from the agent, it is very clear that he has forged my document and uploaded it for the reason best known to him.
> The worst has to me by losing my current job in the name of misusing the company’s letter head. I have nowhere to go as my company may have also given a negative feedback to the Australian authorities and I have lost my Indian job as well.
> 
> I have seen people on the forum getting excellent way out in worst situations as well. Plzzzzz help me and advise me the best solution.
> 
> An earliest response will be a safe saving drug to me.


Dear All,

Further to my last post, I am giving more details about my case. 

I started my visa application with a MARA registered agent in India in January and gave him copies of almost all the supporting documents including education, ITR, employment, personal by hand during our first meeting. He was a trusted agent since he helped my brother for his PR.

During the first meet only I gave him his first instalment of fee.
After that he told me to proceed with IELTS for my VETASSESS assessment and also provide my current employment detailed reference letter. I checked with my HR if they can provide me the same but they asked me to get in touch with my current reporting officer first. This made me little concerned as I never wanted to disclose this so early, as this may put my job and performance review in danger. I took a reference letter on a plain paper sheet and got it signed by my ex boss who is no longer working with the company. It was clearly stated that it is a reference letter.

My file proceeded and I got my assessment positive and then I filed my PR in December last year. On April 18th my HR informed me that they have received a query from DIBP about my reference letter which was printed on the company’s letterhead. I was terminated from my job on the ground of misusing the company’s property. It is clear that the agent forged the letter from my other documents like appointment letter etc which had company’s logo. I have filed a complaint to MARA and also tried to remove him from my application by filling out few forms.

Now I need help as my only evidence that I have provided the letter on a plain paper is my mail communication to his office staff in which I had attached that letter and stated that this is from my ex boss.

I have lost my job, my application is in limbo, my earning is gone, and my heavy investment may get wasted which I paid to agent and DIBP. 

My only hope is that the agent was MARA registered but not sure if my evidence is strong enough to prove him guilty and if he is found guilty whether DIBP will still consider my application. How much time MARA will take to process my complaint? 

Please give your valuable inputs. 

Thanks


----------



## kiat87

anyone know what the allocation date means ? https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## Steiger

Regarding the format of date field for Form 80. Can the format be 01/05/2016?


----------



## vikaschandra

Steiger said:


> Regarding the format of date field for Form 80. Can the format be 01/05/2016?


Is it dd/mm/yyyy?


----------



## Steiger

vikaschandra said:


> is it dd/mm/yyyy?


yes!


----------



## vikaschandra

kiat87 said:


> anyone know what the allocation date means ? https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


It would mean that the application for 189 Visa lodged until 9th March have been picked up for further processing. 

Please be aware that this might not be the updated data


----------



## Steiger

vikaschandra said:


> Is it dd/mm/yyyy?


Hey Vicki please confirm this ...


----------



## vikaschandra

Steiger said:


> yes!


It is ok the form 80 will auto correct it to dd-mmm-yyyy


----------



## dakshch

Has calling DIBP while waiting ever helped anyone ???


----------



## Steiger

vikaschandra said:


> It is ok the form 80 will auto correct it to dd-mmm-yyyy


Oh I deleted the form field and used textbox to do it. Well, I submitted unless they are stupid they will understand the form.


----------



## vikaschandra

Steiger said:


> Oh I deleted the form field and used textbox to do it. Well, I submitted unless they are stupid they will understand the form.


Thats ok. They will know


----------



## Steiger

vikaschandra said:


> Thats ok. They will know


I had to do it because unlike Indians (who use English), we use Japanese, which means that if we use that form field, it changes to Japanese! It has to do with system settings and even if I change every thing to ENglish still it does not work. Stupid Japanese.


----------



## jairichi

Steiger said:


> I had to do it because unlike Indians (who use English), we use Japanese, which means that if we use that form field, it changes to Japanese! It has to do with system settings and even if I change every thing to ENglish still it does not work. Stupid Japanese.


Do not worry. You are fine.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Start of a fresh week...
All the best guys..
68 Days and counting...
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## PriyaIndia

68 days from lodging or co contacted or u submitted the docs?


----------



## vikaschandra

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Start of a fresh week...
> All the best guys..
> 68 Days and counting...
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


shawn I am expecting that your case would be finalized by this week. Lets keep the fingers crossed and hope for the best.


----------



## PriyaIndia

68 days from lodging or after co contacting u or after submitting the docs?


----------



## vikaschandra

PriyaIndia said:


> 68 days from lodging or after co contacting u or after submitting the docs?


Priya you can check that from Shaw's timeline 

He has not had any CO contact yet. It is 68 days since Visa lodge


----------



## Abhi6060

PriyaIndia said:


> 68 days from lodging or after co contacting u or after submitting the docs?



The Department of Immigration and Border Protection?s (DIBP) stated processing time for a 189 visa application is three months from date of lodgment. It's not from the date of uploading docs or co contacts.


----------



## Abhi6060

It's been mentioned on a website that DIBP try or do overtime to finalise all the applications by june 30 to ensure their budget plan is fulfilled.


----------



## danielm

Where you see this message ? Do you have links ?


----------



## conjoinme

Hi guys, andrey, vikas, keeda,

While submitting form 80, I have not mentioned the hotel stays (typically of 1-2 weeks duration or less) which were there whenever I had travelled abroad for work. However, I realised while submitting bank statements that one of the address on bank statement was hotel stay which is not mentioned in form 80. Is that a problem? There is no gap in address timeline since form 80 asks for month to month stay and not day to day. Do you think I should have added those hotel stays as well?

Thanks


----------



## Onshore

84 days completed Brisbane team . hopefully will get in this week. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## bhuiyena

Hope it's a better week for everyone! 94 days.


----------



## Abhi6060

danielm said:


> Where you see this message ? Do you have links ?


http://www.irishecho.com.au/2015/06/07/visability-timing-is-everything-on-visas-fees-you-pay/34605


----------



## danielm

Hope the processing should be faster in the coming days as mentioned the financial year ending by June 30.Good luck guys and pray for U all ..


----------



## Steiger

Guys I have a question regarding birth certificate. In my country, there is no birth certificate but Kinship Certificate (my relationship with parents) and Personal Records (Shows birth place and everything related to birth). So in my country there are two separate documents to show birth certificate. Can I upload these as birth certificate? I am worried because although nothing is said in document checklist posted on DIBP website in immiaccount help button it says:

If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, provide written notification stating this, and provide your country's equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register.​

Do I really need to provide written notification? I mean if I add these two documents up they contain everything that birth certificate would contain! Please HELP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ind79

Abhi6060 said:


> Visability: Timing is everything on visas, fees you pay | Irish Echo | Australia's Irish Website


Its for 2015


----------



## Abhi6060

Ind79 said:


> Abhi6060 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visability: Timing is everything on visas, fees you pay | Irish Echo | Australia's Irish Website
> 
> 
> 
> Its for 2015
Click to expand...

 I believe the time frame remains the same regardless of year.


----------



## vikaschandra

conjoinme said:


> Hi guys, andrey, vikas, keeda,
> 
> While submitting form 80, I have not mentioned the hotel stays (typically of 1-2 weeks duration or less) which were there whenever I had travelled abroad for work. However, I realised while submitting bank statements that one of the address on bank statement was hotel stay which is not mentioned in form 80. Is that a problem? There is no gap in address timeline since form 80 asks for month to month stay and not day to day. Do you think I should have added those hotel stays as well?
> 
> Thanks


Are you referring to question no 18? If so then Yes you should have included it as it clearly says any visit which includes leisure/holiday, business etc


----------



## rahulnair

Hi,

Can anyone please share the DIBP contact number for an enquiry? Mine is GSM Adelaide

P.S - Got it from another post! +61 7 3136 7000. Is this correct?


----------



## aussieby2016

rahulnair said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please share the DIBP contact number for an enquiry? Mine is GSM Adelaide
> 
> P.S - Got it from another post! +61 7 3136 7000. Is this correct?


yes it is correct...I called up on that number only...all the best...


----------



## rahulnair

aussieby2016 said:


> yes it is correct...I called up on that number only...all the best...


Thanks bud!


----------



## conjoinme

vikaschandra said:


> Are you referring to question no 18? If so then Yes you should have included it as it clearly says any visit which includes leisure/holiday, business etc


Thanks Vikas, I meant Question 17 - Address History


----------



## Prash2533

*Photos*

Hi All,

I read somewhere we need to upload photographs as well with name inscribed on that. Is it true? If yes, where do we need to upload them. Please guide for attachment section if photos need to be uploaded.

Thanks


----------



## kamalendra

rahulnair said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please share the DIBP contact number for an enquiry? Mine is GSM Adelaide
> 
> P.S - Got it from another post! +61 7 3136 7000. Is this correct?


fren, I too have received that assessment commence email,

please share about the conversation you r going to have with dibp,,, 

all the very best for ur grant


----------



## kapoor.neha

Completed 49 days today from the date visa was lodged and 28 days since the time CO contacted. Keeping my fingers crossed..


----------



## vikaschandra

conjoinme said:


> Thanks Vikas, I meant Question 17 - Address History


I do not think that would be required. I myself did not include the short address (hotel stays) for the leisure and business trips.


----------



## udeshi3002

no grants so far for today???


----------



## vikaschandra

Prash2533 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I read somewhere we need to upload photographs as well with name inscribed on that. Is it true? If yes, where do we need to upload them. Please guide for attachment section if photos need to be uploaded.
> 
> Thanks


Upload it. Check add more documents-->Photographs


----------



## conjoinme

vikaschandra said:


> I do not think that would be required. I myself did not include the short address (hotel stays) for the leisure and business trips.


thanks Vikas, that's my understanding too. However, few of the bank statements have that hotel address since I had used the same while creating the bank account when I first landed in NZ. Unfortunately, I was careless enough not to get that address changed in bank records for more than a year. So, I am worried if that would create any doubt in CO's mind. What do you reckon?


----------



## andreyx108b

conjoinme said:


> Hi guys, andrey, vikas, keeda, While submitting form 80, I have not mentioned the hotel stays (typically of 1-2 weeks duration or less) which were there whenever I had travelled abroad for work. However, I realised while submitting bank statements that one of the address on bank statement was hotel stay which is not mentioned in form 80. Is that a problem? There is no gap in address timeline since form 80 asks for month to month stay and not day to day. Do you think I should have added those hotel stays as well? Thanks


You have to mention. Even stays of 1 day if abroad needs to be mentioned.


----------



## Sn_Rafi

andreyx108b said:


> You have to mention. Even stays of 1 day if abroad needs to be mentioned.


Is it necessary for dependent also?


----------



## htgaus

Hi All,

Uptil what time can we update the submitted EOI (e.g. any info change or updating of new PTE points)?
Also, I am applying for 261313 Software Engineer (EOI 189 Submission (DOE) - 60 points). Is it less likely that I will get an invite?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## jschopra

vikaschandra said:


> shawn I am expecting that your case would be finalized by this week. Lets keep the fingers crossed and hope for the best.


Vikas, hope you are expecting same for me too.
Been waiting since too long now.


----------



## vikaschandra

Sn_Rafi said:


> Is it necessary for dependent also?


Yes for dependent too


----------



## divtej

Hi All,

I have been following this thread for quite sometime. I have applied for my PR and would like to be included in the thread because I can see a lot of people are in the same situation as me. It has been almost 2 months now, waiting eagerly for approval. Please message if anyone is in the final stage as mine. Thank you. 

Network Engineer - 263111 - 60 Points

EOI Lodged: 10th Feb 2016
Invitation Received: 17th Feb 2016
PR Application lodged: 26th Feb 2016
Medicals: 8th March 2016
CO Assigned & Docs requested: 12th March 2016
Docs Uploaded: 22nd March 2016
Application Status: Processing since mid April
PR Grant: Waiting....


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Hi Priya,

68 Days form Lodging.

No CO has contacted as yet.
All required docs front loaded.

Waiting.... Application Status "Application Received"



PriyaIndia said:


> 68 days from lodging or co contacted or u submitted the docs?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

How i wish that would happen..

Hoping for the best...
Thanks Vikas..



vikaschandra said:


> shawn I am expecting that your case would be finalized by this week. Lets keep the fingers crossed and hope for the best.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Chopra... 

you go first buddy..

Ill follow you... 





jschopra said:


> Vikas, hope you are expecting same for me too.
> Been waiting since too long now.


----------



## Abhi6060

divtej said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following this thread for quite sometime. I have applied for my PR and would like to be included in the thread because I can see a lot of people are in the same situation as me. It has been almost 2 months now, waiting eagerly for approval. Please message if anyone is in the final stage as mine. Thank you.
> 
> Network Engineer - 263111 - 60 Points
> 
> EOI Lodged: 10th Feb 2016
> Invitation Received: 17th Feb 2016
> PR Application lodged: 26th Feb 2016
> Medicals: 8th March 2016
> CO Assigned & Docs requested: 12th March 2016
> Docs Uploaded: 22nd March 2016
> Application Status: Processing since mid April
> PR Grant: Waiting....


I'm following you with 15 days difference, and same occupation code.


----------



## Mithung

andreyx108b said:


> You have to mention. Even stays of 1 day if abroad needs to be mentioned.


Andrey, is immitracker down? Not able to access it.


----------



## dipar

*urgent help*

Dear All,

Further to my last post, I am giving more details about my case. 

I started my visa application with a MARA registered agent in India in January and gave him copies of almost all the supporting documents including education, ITR, employment, personal by hand during our first meeting. He was a trusted agent since he helped my brother for his PR.

During the first meet only I gave him his first instalment of fee.
After that he told me to proceed with IELTS for my VETASSESS assessment and also provide my current employment detailed reference letter. I checked with my HR if they can provide me the same but they asked me to get in touch with my current reporting officer first. This made me little concerned as I never wanted to disclose this so early, as this may put my job and performance review in danger. I took a reference letter on a plain paper sheet and got it signed by my ex boss who is no longer working with the company. It was clearly stated that it is a reference letter.

My file proceeded and I got my assessment positive and then I filed my PR in December last year. On April 18th my HR informed me that they have received a query from DIBP about my reference letter which was printed on the company’s letterhead. I was terminated from my job on the ground of misusing the company’s property. It is clear that the agent forged the letter from my other documents like appointment letter etc which had company’s logo. I have filed a complaint to MARA and also tried to remove him from my application by filling out few forms.

Now I need help as my only evidence that I have provided the letter on a plain paper is my mail communication to his office staff in which I had attached that letter and stated that this is from my ex boss.

I have lost my job, my application is in limbo, my earning is gone, and my heavy investment may get wasted which I paid to agent and DIBP. 

My only hope is that the agent was MARA registered but not sure if my evidence is strong enough to prove him guilty and if he is found guilty whether DIBP will still consider my application. How much time MARA will take to process my complaint? 

Please give your valuable inputs. 

Thanks


----------



## Vizyzz

andreyx108b said:


> You have to mention. Even stays of 1 day if abroad needs to be mentioned.



In form 80 for Question 17 - Address History .
DO we need to mention address of even stays of 1 week?.


----------



## Vizyzz

Is it mandatory to upload photographs as well with name inscribed on that ?


----------



## andreyx108b

Vizyzz said:


> In form 80 for Question 17 - Address History . DO we need to mention address of even stays of 1 week?.


No, as far as i know. These addressees are where you have stayed substantial time, but what substantial time is? I am not sure if definition exists.


----------



## andreyx108b

I would say over 1 month? So there will be no gaps!


----------



## himanshu181in

divtej said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following this thread for quite sometime. I have applied for my PR and would like to be included in the thread because I can see a lot of people are in the same situation as me. It has been almost 2 months now, waiting eagerly for approval. Please message if anyone is in the final stage as mine. Thank you.
> 
> Network Engineer - 263111 - 60 Points
> 
> EOI Lodged: 10th Feb 2016
> Invitation Received: 17th Feb 2016
> PR Application lodged: 26th Feb 2016
> Medicals: 8th March 2016
> CO Assigned & Docs requested: 12th March 2016
> Docs Uploaded: 22nd March 2016
> Application Status: Processing since mid April
> PR Grant: Waiting....




My timeline is worst than yours


----------



## conjoinme

Hi Guys,
Any idea how much time does Tb test called igra takes to give the result? Its been 4 days since we had medical. Our status shows 'health clearance provided' since 2nd day. However, for our toddler it still shows 'examinations in progress'. Please let me know if I need to follow up with the hospital. Thanks


----------



## conjoinme

andreyx108b said:


> You have to mention. Even stays of 1 day if abroad needs to be mentioned.


Thanks Andrey, I was referring to question 17 not 18. I guess you and Vikas have already responded to it. Thanks a lot


----------



## Vizyzz

HI Experts,

I need your urgent help.

Form 80 .Question 39.: Have you ever been refused a visa to any country?

Do we need to mention tourist visa refusal for secondary applicant if any? Refusal reason is general.

Thanks already,


----------



## jairichi

Vizyzz said:


> HI Experts,
> 
> I need your urgent help.
> 
> Form 80 .Question 39.: Have you ever been refused a visa to any country?
> 
> Do we need to mention tourist visa refusal for secondary applicant if any? Refusal reason is general.
> 
> Thanks already,


Tourist visa is a visa and if refused has to be mentioned in application.


----------



## gnt

Abhi6060 said:


> It's been mentioned on a website that DIBP try or do overtime to finalise all the applications by june 30 to ensure their budget plan is fulfilled.


Can you please mention website link here. 

Thanks


----------



## Raiyan

Vizyzz said:


> Is it mandatory to upload photographs as well with name inscribed on that ?


I did not do that (inscription) and CO did not raise any issue on 1st CO contact.

BR//Raiyan


----------



## jairichi

dipar said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Further to my last post, I am giving more details about my case.
> 
> I started my visa application with a MARA registered agent in India in January and gave him copies of almost all the supporting documents including education, ITR, employment, personal by hand during our first meeting. He was a trusted agent since he helped my brother for his PR.
> 
> During the first meet only I gave him his first instalment of fee.
> After that he told me to proceed with IELTS for my VETASSESS assessment and also provide my current employment detailed reference letter. I checked with my HR if they can provide me the same but they asked me to get in touch with my current reporting officer first. This made me little concerned as I never wanted to disclose this so early, as this may put my job and performance review in danger. I took a reference letter on a plain paper sheet and got it signed by my ex boss who is no longer working with the company. It was clearly stated that it is a reference letter.
> 
> My file proceeded and I got my assessment positive and then I filed my PR in December last year. On April 18th my HR informed me that they have received a query from DIBP about my reference letter which was printed on the company’s letterhead. I was terminated from my job on the ground of misusing the company’s property. It is clear that the agent forged the letter from my other documents like appointment letter etc which had company’s logo. I have filed a complaint to MARA and also tried to remove him from my application by filling out few forms.
> 
> Now I need help as my only evidence that I have provided the letter on a plain paper is my mail communication to his office staff in which I had attached that letter and stated that this is from my ex boss.
> 
> I have lost my job, my application is in limbo, my earning is gone, and my heavy investment may get wasted which I paid to agent and DIBP.
> 
> My only hope is that the agent was MARA registered but not sure if my evidence is strong enough to prove him guilty and if he is found guilty whether DIBP will still consider my application. How much time MARA will take to process my complaint?
> 
> Please give your valuable inputs.
> 
> Thanks


When you are going through a tough time like this, blamed for things for which you are not responsible and with your PR visa decision hanging in balance I suggest you to contact an attorney asap. Do not waste your time looking for suggestions in a forum. The more the time you are looking for an answer in this forum the percentage of being successful to prove your innocence and getting a visa approval is decreasing.


----------



## rajeevjaiiswal

*Invitation Details*

What are chances to get invitation for "261313 - Software Engineer" under subclass 189, if applied today. My points are 65.

Bit concerned as my points would be reduced to 55 from 1st July 2016. Them I might need to go for state nomination.

Appreciate if someone can share their experience.

Thanks.


PTE : 2nd May 2016 got 65+
ACS : 2nd May 2016 Positive -8+ years experience, masters degree
EOI Lodged : 9th May 2016


----------



## Vizyzz

andreyx108b said:


> No, as far as i know. These addressees are where you have stayed substantial time, but what substantial time is? I am not sure if definition exists.




Thanks for the info.

One more qustion pls.

Form 80 .Question 39.: Have you ever been refused a visa to any country?

Do we need to mention tourist visa refusal for secondary applicant if any? Refusal reason is general.

Thanks already,


----------



## jairichi

rajeevjaiiswal said:


> What are chances to get invitation for "261313 - Software Engineer" under subclass 189, if applied today. My points are 65.
> 
> Bit concerned as my points would be reduced to 55 from 1st July 2016. Them I might need to go for state nomination.
> 
> Appreciate if someone can share their experience.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> PTE : 2nd May 2016 got 65+
> ACS : 2nd May 2016 Positive -8+ years experience, masters degree
> EOI Lodged : 9th May 2016


Chances are slim unless you boost your scores to 70. You never know you might be lucky to get an invite.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/27-april-2015-round-results


----------



## vikaschandra

Vizyzz said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> One more qustion pls.
> 
> Form 80 .Question 39.: Have you ever been refused a visa to any country?
> 
> Do we need to mention tourist visa refusal for secondary applicant if any? Refusal reason is general.
> 
> Thanks already,


vizyzz you have an answer from jairichi check previous post..


----------



## Vizyzz

rajeevjaiiswal said:


> What are chances to get invitation for "261313 - Software Engineer" under subclass 189, if applied today. My points are 65.
> 
> Bit concerned as my points would be reduced to 55 from 1st July 2016. Them I might need to go for state nomination.
> 
> Appreciate if someone can share their experience.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> PTE : 2nd May 2016 got 65+
> ACS : 2nd May 2016 Positive -8+ years experience, masters degree
> EOI Lodged : 9th May 2016




Probability to get invite before july is less likely in your case.
Follow link to get complete details.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit?pref=2&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## jairichi

Vizyzz said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> One more qustion pls.
> 
> Form 80 .Question 39.: Have you ever been refused a visa to any country?
> 
> Do we need to mention tourist visa refusal for secondary applicant if any? Refusal reason is general.
> 
> Thanks already,


Yes, it is a visa refusal.
Sorry to say it twice. I thought you missed my response. I understand that you are waiting for confirmation of my response from others.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat

dipar said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Further to my last post, I am giving more details about my case.
> 
> I started my visa application with a MARA registered agent in India in January and gave him copies of almost all the supporting documents including education, ITR, employment, personal by hand during our first meeting. He was a trusted agent since he helped my brother for his PR.
> 
> During the first meet only I gave him his first instalment of fee.
> After that he told me to proceed with IELTS for my VETASSESS assessment and also provide my current employment detailed reference letter. I checked with my HR if they can provide me the same but they asked me to get in touch with my current reporting officer first. This made me little concerned as I never wanted to disclose this so early, as this may put my job and performance review in danger. I took a reference letter on a plain paper sheet and got it signed by my ex boss who is no longer working with the company. It was clearly stated that it is a reference letter.
> 
> My file proceeded and I got my assessment positive and then I filed my PR in December last year. On April 18th my HR informed me that they have received a query from DIBP about my reference letter which was printed on the company’s letterhead. I was terminated from my job on the ground of misusing the company’s property. It is clear that the agent forged the letter from my other documents like appointment letter etc which had company’s logo. I have filed a complaint to MARA and also tried to remove him from my application by filling out few forms.
> 
> Now I need help as my only evidence that I have provided the letter on a plain paper is my mail communication to his office staff in which I had attached that letter and stated that this is from my ex boss.
> 
> I have lost my job, my application is in limbo, my earning is gone, and my heavy investment may get wasted which I paid to agent and DIBP.
> 
> My only hope is that the agent was MARA registered but not sure if my evidence is strong enough to prove him guilty and if he is found guilty whether DIBP will still consider my application. How much time MARA will take to process my complaint?
> 
> Please give your valuable inputs.
> 
> Thanks


In the era of email and electronic applications, it is always beneficial to send copies of documents to agent's via email. Do you have this evidence somewhere?

You need to draft a submission to the DIBP explaining the situation ASAP with evidence that the document was NOT produced by you. If you don't do this ASAP there is a chance that you may receive a Natural Justice letter. This can happen as the company has fired you, and obviously notified the DIBP that the letter was not produced by them. The saving grace is you had produced the letter on a plain paper. 
Also get your former boss to make a statutory declaration that he produced the letter on a plain paper. Hopefully you should be alright. But - don't sit on this act on it NOW.

If you have already gotten rid of your current agent - approach one of the better agents in Australia to get the Submission sorted.


----------



## gauravgundawar

msr83 said:


> Is anyone made application in this week ?


EID submitted 7/05/2016


----------



## Vizyzz

jairichi said:


> Yes, it is a visa refusal.
> Sorry to say it twice. I thought you missed my response. I understand that you are waiting for confirmation of my response from others.


Thanks mate


----------



## Sush1

You have to take the toddler to the doctor who gave the medicine for the test after 48 hours. Have you taken your child to the clinic after 48 hours?



conjoinme said:


> Hi Guys,
> Any idea how much time does Tb test called igra takes to give the result? Its been 4 days since we had medical. Our status shows 'health clearance provided' since 2nd day. However, for our toddler it still shows 'examinations in progress'. Please let me know if I need to follow up with the hospital. Thanks


----------



## jairichi

conjoinme said:


> Hi Guys,
> Any idea how much time does Tb test called igra takes to give the result? Its been 4 days since we had medical. Our status shows 'health clearance provided' since 2nd day. However, for our toddler it still shows 'examinations in progress'. Please let me know if I need to follow up with the hospital. Thanks


It is a straightforward test and results are available within 24 to 48 hours. Contact the medical team.


----------



## gnt

Guys, 

I called Adelaide GSM Unit today at 7:00 UAE time. 

got their usual response; we have received your information and under normal routine process and you will hear from us soon.


----------



## sumM

My CO was also Lisa from GSM Brisbane. She contacted me on 7th April.



kamalendra said:


> Priya
> 
> i received email from gsm.brisbane stating that it is notification that application has been allocated for processing... so i thought co has been allocated and her name is Lisa from GSM Brisbane....
> 
> in the immi portal nothing has changed, status is still "application Received".
> 
> What is your timeline?????


----------



## Abhi6060

gnt said:


> Abhi6060 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been mentioned on a website that DIBP try or do overtime to finalise all the applications by june 30 to ensure their budget plan is fulfilled.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please mention website link here.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

http://www.irishecho.com.au/2015/06/07/visability-timing-is-everything-on-visas-fees-you-pay/34605


----------



## jairichi

Abhi6060 said:


> Visability: Timing is everything on visas, fees you pay | Irish Echo | Australia's Irish Website


Well, it is not an official DIBP website. So can't be sure about it.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

*How many grants today?*

Any idea of how many grants today ?


----------



## conjoinme

Sush1 said:


> You have to take the toddler to the doctor who gave the medicine for the test after 48 hours. Have you taken your child to the clinic after 48 hours?


Its needed for TST test not igra. Thanks anyway


----------



## conjoinme

jairichi said:


> It is a straightforward test and results are available within 24 to 48 hours. Contact the medical team.


Thanks mate, will ring them tomorrow


----------



## Vizyzz

Abhi6060 said:


> Visability: Timing is everything on visas, fees you pay | Irish Echo | Australia's Irish Website


I is not an official DIBP website.


----------



## Jezza.S

Steiger said:


> Guys, what do I need to do with Health, Evidence of?
> 
> I mean, I've already completed my medical examination back in February (via My Health Declarations) what do I need to upload?




Nothing to upload, unless you have had TB previously in which case immigration will ask you to fill out another form. Your CO will contact you if they need that for, don't upload anything for now.

Edit: oops...someone had already answered that...I hate how taptalk sometimes makes those day-old replies look like the latest one. Grrrr


----------



## Rizwan125

Any update from Brisbane Team 

Been waiting more than 110 days 

Onshore 233512 Mechanical Engineer
Visa lodged 21 january

Thanks


----------



## AA007

Abhi6060 said:


> gnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abhi6060 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been mentioned on a website that DIBP try or do overtime to finalise all the applications by june 30 to ensure their budget plan is fulfilled.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please mention website link here.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.irishecho.com.au/2015/06/07/visability-timing-is-everything-on-visas-fees-you-pay/34605
Click to expand...


Not official and published last year


----------



## jairichi

conjoinme said:


> Thanks mate, will ring them tomorrow


Sorry, I am confused now. Is it TST or IGRA? If is TST then they should have looked at the site of injection after 48 to 72 hrs to confirm. If it is IGRA it takes 24 to 48 hours to get a report.


----------



## jairichi

Jezza.S said:


> Nothing to upload, unless you have had TB previously in which case immigration will ask you to fill out another form. Your CO will contact you if they need that for, don't upload anything for now.
> 
> Edit: oops...someone had already answered that...I hate how taptalk sometimes makes those day-old replies look like the latest one. Grrrr


No, it is good for multiple persons to confirm response for a query and that gives better reassurance for a person who posts a question.


----------



## conjoinme

jairichi said:


> Sorry, I am confused now. Is it TST or IGRA? If is TST then they should have looked at the site of injection after 48 to 72 hrs to confirm. If it is IGRA it takes 24 to 48 hours to get a report.


Igra..


----------



## gnt

jairichi said:


> Well, it is not an official DIBP website. So can't be sure about it.


My Comments are same ; its not official DIBP ; hence not applicable.


----------



## gnt

Rizwan125 said:


> Any update from Brisbane Team
> 
> Been waiting more than 110 days
> 
> Onshore 233512 Mechanical Engineer
> Visa lodged 21 january
> 
> Thanks


Please share your timeline. .


----------



## jairichi

conjoinme said:


> Igra..


Got it. 24-48 hours for result. As said earlier you need to contact your medical team.


----------



## Likith

Hello Folks,

Finally the "GRANT NOTIFICATIONS" mail made my day!!!! Direct grant in 3 Weeks.. Onshore application.. And thanks for the forum for clearing most of the doubts i had..

Good luck for all those waiting for the Grant!!!

Thanks


----------



## gnt

Likith said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Finally the "GRANT NOTIFICATIONS" mail made my day!!!! Direct grant in 3 Weeks.. Onshore application.. And thanks for the forum for clearing most of the doubts i had..
> 
> Good luck for all those waiting for the Grant!!!
> 
> Thanks


Congrats Likith .. All the best for future.


----------



## vikaschandra

Likith said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Finally the "GRANT NOTIFICATIONS" mail made my day!!!! Direct grant in 3 Weeks.. Onshore application.. And thanks for the forum for clearing most of the doubts i had..
> 
> Good luck for all those waiting for the Grant!!!
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations Likith


----------



## andreyx108b

Likith said:


> Hello Folks, Finally the "GRANT NOTIFICATIONS" mail made my day!!!! Direct grant in 3 Weeks.. Onshore application.. And thanks for the forum for clearing most of the doubts i had.. Good luck for all those waiting for the Grant!!! Thanks


Congratulations!


----------



## Arnab2014

*AFP PCC Tracking*

Does anyone know how to track the Australian PCC apart from calling helpline . @ Helpline , they said , mail has been dispatched, but there is no docket number to track it .


----------



## theskyisalive

Likith said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Finally the "GRANT NOTIFICATIONS" mail made my day!!!! Direct grant in 3 Weeks.. Onshore application.. And thanks for the forum for clearing most of the doubts i had..
> 
> Good luck for all those waiting for the Grant!!!
> 
> Thanks




Congrats!


----------



## sassandeep

Likith said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Finally the "GRANT NOTIFICATIONS" mail made my day!!!! Direct grant in 3 Weeks.. Onshore application.. And thanks for the forum for clearing most of the doubts i had..
> 
> Good luck for all those waiting for the Grant!!!
> 
> Thanks


Congratulation Likith. Could you please tell me what are the documents required once you get the invitaion.


----------



## rahulnair

Had called up DIBP helpline today since in nearing 4 months since visa lodgement. An agent answered and was pretty helpful. He asked for my application id and other details. Further informed me that their sla of 90 days is from CO assignment, which for me happened on 13 April when I got the IMMI assessment commence email. He recommended I wait for 2 more months max for a decision.

Now this has me confused and completely baffled. My understanding was that the 90 day period was from visa lodgement.

As of now, according to the call centre agent on call my application is under processing and verification for now.

No option but to wait!


----------



## gnt

rahulnair said:


> Had called up DIBP helpline today since in nearing 4 months since visa lodgement. An agent answered and was pretty helpful. He asked for my application id and other details. Further informed me that their sla of 90 days is from CO assignment, which for me happened on 13 April when I got the IMMI assessment commence email. He recommended I wait for 2 more months max for a decision.
> 
> Now this has me confused and completely baffled. My understanding was that the 90 day period was from visa lodgement.
> 
> As of now, according to the call centre agent on call my application is under processing and verification for now.
> 
> No option but to wait!


Hi Rahul, 

This is right . I called DIBP today aswell in the morning 7 am UAE time. 

The lady answered told me the same thing 90 days after CO last contact for RFI. 

Same here ; no option but to wait.


----------



## Steiger

Guys today I translated documents and they stapled documents (copy of original and translated document) and I tried to scan it but there are simply too many pages! Can I unstaple it? or should I sacrifice the quality of scanned documents?


----------



## Arnab2014

Steiger said:


> Guys today I translated documents and they stapled documents (copy of original and translated document) and I tried to scan it but there are simply too many pages! Can I unstaple it? or should I sacrifice the quality of scanned documents?


Should not be a problem if they are prominent and in correct order !


----------



## Steiger

Arnab2014 said:


> Should not be a problem if they are prominent and in correct order !


Hope your guideline is correct.


----------



## Arnab2014

Steiger said:


> Hope your guideline is correct.



There are many such documents like tourist visa rejection details and multi page notary documents which come as stapled. In case we wish to scan them , the side edges miss part of the content , and I believe this would make the document more un-acceptable .

If the document is 100 % genuine , clear and in order , should there be any problem . Correct me if I am wrong , may be missing some other aspect ?


----------



## rahulnair

gnt said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> This is right . I called DIBP today aswell in the morning 7 am UAE time.
> 
> The lady answered told me the same thing 90 days after CO last contact for RFI.
> 
> Same here ; no option but to wait.


Well if that's the case, I wonder what they were upto for the 90 days till CO was allocated!


----------



## Abhi6060

rahulnair said:


> Had called up DIBP helpline today since in nearing 4 months since visa lodgement. An agent answered and was pretty helpful. He asked for my application id and other details. Further informed me that their sla of 90 days is from CO assignment, which for me happened on 13 April when I got the IMMI assessment commence email. He recommended I wait for 2 more months max for a decision.
> 
> Now this has me confused and completely baffled. My understanding was that the 90 day period was from visa lodgement.
> 
> As of now, according to the call centre agent on call my application is under processing and verification for now.
> 
> No option but to wait!


In that case, there should be a maximum time to assign a case too. It's not justified for those who waited for 3 months just to get a CO.


----------



## rsr904

Likith said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Finally the "GRANT NOTIFICATIONS" mail made my day!!!! Direct grant in 3 Weeks.. Onshore application.. And thanks for the forum for clearing most of the doubts i had..
> 
> Good luck for all those waiting for the Grant!!!
> 
> Thanks


Congrats


----------



## Steiger

Arnab2014 said:


> There are many such documents like tourist visa rejection details and multi page notary documents which come as stapled. In case we wish to scan them , the side edges miss part of the content , and I believe this would make the document more un-acceptable .
> 
> If the document is 100 % genuine , clear and in order , should there be any problem . Correct me if I am wrong , may be missing some other aspect ?


I think so I already followed your advice thanks!


----------



## Vardhan16

rahulnair said:


> Had called up DIBP helpline today since in nearing 4 months since visa lodgement. An agent answered and was pretty helpful. He asked for my application id and other details. Further informed me that their sla of 90 days is from CO assignment, which for me happened on 13 April when I got the IMMI assessment commence email. He recommended I wait for 2 more months max for a decision.
> 
> Now this has me confused and completely baffled. My understanding was that the 90 day period was from visa lodgement.
> 
> As of now, according to the call centre agent on call my application is under processing and verification for now.
> 
> No option but to wait!



Hi Rahul,

Is your case with Brisbane or Adelaide. My case is with Brisbane team and I lodged visa on Jan 29. CO got assigned on Feb 13th in my case. My skill code is same as yours. But I am not sure why this has happened. They are putting a mark of 90 days to revisit the documents. I completed 90 days on Apr29th and they contacted me to send Form 80 again saying that they are not able to view some pages. I wonder why they contacted me on 90th day and not before . I have seen few people who got their grants exactly on 90th day after the CO assignment date. 

But here I have a query. 90th day is from 1st CO contact date or 2nd time CO contacted date?  because 2nd time CO contacted date is on Apr29th for me. In that case by the time I complete 90 days I would have gone mad


----------



## jairichi

*Calling DIBP - I might be wrong*

Calling DIBP will give you a general opinion about their process and nothing specific about your application progress. Processing your application is done by the team or CO and it entirely depends on them. If you can get hold of them you will get the accurate update and you are aware this is not possible. So, in my opinion calling DIBP or sending mail to DIBP is not going to help majority of them. Their update might offer peace to some but increases stress for many. 

My US PCC is dispatched today to an US address and hopefully I can provide the only document requested by CO (Adelaide) as all other documents were uploaded upfront and in certain cases provided them more than the required number of proof or evidence. Will come to know my situation in a few days, whether it is immediate approval or wait and watch.

Good luck to all.


----------



## kamalendra

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> Is your case with Brisbane or Adelaide. My case is with Brisbane team and I lodged visa on Jan 29. CO got assigned on Feb 13th in my case. My skill code is same as yours. But I am not sure why this has happened. They are putting a mark of 90 days to revisit the documents. I completed 90 days on Apr29th and they contacted me to send Form 80 again saying that they are not able to view some pages. I wonder why they contacted me on 90th day and not before . I have seen few people who got their grants exactly on 90th day after the CO assignment date.
> 
> But here I have a query. 90th day is from 1st CO contact date or 2nd time CO contacted date?  because 2nd time CO contacted date is on Apr29th for me. In that case by the time I complete 90 days I would have gone mad


HEllo vardhan,

what did they ask for in your first CO Contact i.e. on feb 13??


----------



## rahulnair

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your case with Brisbane or Adelaide. My case is with Brisbane team and I lodged visa on Jan 29. CO got assigned on Feb 13th in my case. My skill code is same as yours. But I am not sure why this has happened. They are putting a mark of 90 days to revisit the documents. I completed 90 days on Apr29th and they contacted me to send Form 80 again saying that they are not able to view some pages. I wonder why they contacted me on 90th day and not before . I have seen few people who got their grants exactly on 90th day after the CO assignment date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But here I have a query. 90th day is from 1st CO contact date or 2nd time CO contacted date?  because 2nd time CO contacted date is on Apr29th for me. In that case by the time I complete 90 days I would have gone mad




Mine is GSM Adelaide. Anyways even if they do make us wait... We really don't have an option than to wait :|


----------



## Vizyzz

sassandeep said:


> Congratulation Likith. Could you please tell me what are the documents required once you get the invitaion.



@Sandeep

documentchecklist-->

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


Payment information-->

How To Pay


Documents Attachment-->

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Atta


----------



## Likith

sassandeep said:


> Congratulation Likith. Could you please tell me what are the documents required once you get the invitaion.





sassandeep said:


> Congratulation Likith. Could you please tell me what are the documents required once you get the invitaion.



Documents Required are:
1) Form 80
2) Passport Bio Pages
3) Birth Certificate
4) Evidence of Study in overseas / Australia
5) Evidence of English Language Ability (IELTS/PTE)
6) Overseas Police Clearance (All countries that you have lived for 12 months in last 10 years)
7) AFP Check if you are in Australia
8) Positive Skill Assessment
9) Work Expxerience Related Docs

Good Luck


----------



## Steiger

Today I spent 18 hours to upload all documents but failed.. Found huge mistake on one translated documents! Tomorrow getting one and will finalize.. wow.. uploading all documents upfront is very hefty.


----------



## Vizyzz

Today CO assigned and requested for spouse form80 and medicals for both.
Does that mean CO has reviewed all my documents which I have uploaded or S/he will start looking my documents after receiving requested docs ??


----------



## jairichi

Steiger said:


> Today I spent 18 hours to upload all documents but failed.. Found huge mistake on one translated documents! Tomorrow getting one and will finalize.. wow.. uploading all documents upfront is very hefty.


I would suggest you to take 3 to 5 days to upload documents. You are not in a race


----------



## Prash2533

Likith said:


> Documents Required are:
> 1) Form 80
> 2) Passport Bio Pages
> 3) Birth Certificate
> 4) Evidence of Study in overseas / Australia
> 5) Evidence of English Language Ability (IELTS/PTE)
> 6) Overseas Police Clearance (All countries that you have lived for 12 months in last 10 years)
> 7) AFP Check if you are in Australia
> 8) Positive Skill Assessment
> 9) Work Expxerience Related Docs
> 
> Good Luck


Hi,

Where exactly do we need to upload photo as mentioned below:
Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm) of you and each other person included in the application. Alternatively, digital photos can also be provided. Each photograph should:
be of the head and shoulders against a plain background and
be labelled with the applicant's name.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> Is your case with Brisbane or Adelaide. My case is with Brisbane team and I lodged visa on Jan 29. CO got assigned on Feb 13th in my case. My skill code is same as yours. But I am not sure why this has happened. They are putting a mark of 90 days to revisit the documents. I completed 90 days on Apr29th and they contacted me to send Form 80 again saying that they are not able to view some pages. I wonder why they contacted me on 90th day and not before . I have seen few people who got their grants exactly on 90th day after the CO assignment date.
> 
> But here I have a query. 90th day is from 1st CO contact date or 2nd time CO contacted date?  because 2nd time CO contacted date is on Apr29th for me. In that case by the time I complete 90 days I would have gone mad


This is simply ridiculous at DIBP part if they are saying 90 days start from last CO contact for RFI.. everywhere its written 90days is from lodgement date then how DIBP call center is giving wrong info to all the world. 

Absolutely frustrating to see how DIBP works, and this was never expected from department of developed country. 

We all have thoughts in mind that developed country has every thing streamlined but DIBP is proving us all wrong and leaving bad impression to the entire world. Hope they would learn from their misalignments soon and improve their immigration process.


----------



## vikaschandra

Prash2533 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where exactly do we need to upload photo as mentioned below:
> Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm) of you and each other person included in the application. Alternatively, digital photos can also be provided. Each photograph should:
> be of the head and shoulders against a plain background and
> be labelled with the applicant's name.


Go to add more documents you will find the option


----------



## vikaschandra

jitinbhasin21 said:


> This is simply ridiculous at DIBP part if they are saying 90 days start from last CO contact for RFI.. everywhere its written 90days is from lodgement date then how DIBP call center is giving wrong info to all the world.
> 
> Absolutely frustrating to see how DIBP works, and this was never expected from department of developed country.
> 
> We all have thoughts in mind that developed country has every thing streamlined but DIBP is proving us all wrong and leaving bad impression to the entire world. Hope they would learn from their misalignments soon and improve their immigration process.


90 days from lodgement where is it written? Could you please cite the source with us. I can understand the frustration but afaik it is clearly mentioned that 75% of cases to be finalized within the mentioned timeframe.


----------



## conjoinme

Likith said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Finally the "GRANT NOTIFICATIONS" mail made my day!!!! Direct grant in 3 Weeks.. Onshore application.. And thanks for the forum for clearing most of the doubts i had..
> 
> Good luck for all those waiting for the Grant!!!
> 
> Thanks


Congrats mate!


----------



## Raiyan

Vizyzz said:


> Today CO assigned and requested for spouse form80 and medicals for both.
> Does that mean CO has reviewed all my documents which I have uploaded or S/he will start looking my documents after receiving requested docs ??




This was also my query but I think (speculation), 1st one is only primary document checking, i.e. whether you have provided or not. After we complete the application, s/he will start reading them.


----------



## mommymonster

hihi

26 days and counting (i hope not too long)!

i had a CO contact on 26/4/16 requesting for latest employment letter for verification and my uni transcript. documents request were immediately uploaded and Information Provided (IP) button clicked on 3/5/16.

as i am waiting for the golden email, i would like to keep uploading my payslips on my IMMI account as proof of employment (my May remuneration slip will be out in a couple of days' time). 

qn: can i still upload new documents online, even though the IP button has been clicked? will it cause any disruption to the assessment which is currently in progress? 


Visa : 189 - Secondary School Teacher - 241411 
IELTS (Result): 27.11.2015 - L8.5/R7.5/W7/S8.5 PROFICIENT LEVEL
AITSL (Start) : 18.1.2016
AITSL (End) : 30.3.2016 (10 weeks 2 days)
Skill assessment : Positive 7.4.2016
EOI submitted : 7.4.2016
Invitation to Apply : 13.4.2016
Visa Lodged (65 points) : 14.4.2016
PCC : 15.4.2016
Medical : 18.4.2016
CO contacted : 26.4.2016
Employment and Uni transcript Verification : 27.4.2016 
Latest Employment Letter: 29.4.2016
IP Button Clicked: 3.5.2016

Visa 189 Grant : xx.xx.xxxx
IED : xx.xx.xxxx


----------



## AbhishekKotian

93 days and waiting.. No CO Contact.. No Immi Commence Email.. :confused2::sad:


----------



## Ashish_2574

Raiyan said:


> This was also my query but I think (speculation), 1st one is only primary document checking, i.e. whether you have provided or not. After we complete the application, s/he will start reading them.


I agree with this however this is just speculation.


----------



## Onshore

AbhishekKotian said:


> 93 days and waiting.. No CO Contact.. No Immi Commence Email..



R u sure buddy u lodged application ???


----------



## wishmegoodluck

jitinbhasin21 said:


> This is simply ridiculous at DIBP part if they are saying 90 days start from last CO contact for RFI.. everywhere its written 90days is from lodgement date then how DIBP call center is giving wrong info to all the world.
> 
> Absolutely frustrating to see how DIBP works, and this was never expected from department of developed country.
> 
> We all have thoughts in mind that developed country has every thing streamlined but DIBP is proving us all wrong and leaving bad impression to the entire world. Hope they would learn from their misalignments soon and improve their immigration process.


Because we expect...The grass is greener on the other side....


----------



## civil189

Guys 
What is the contact no in case no co is allocated and it's been 100 days since visa lodge and status is application received 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chln.murthy

Likith said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Finally the "GRANT NOTIFICATIONS" mail made my day!!!! Direct grant in 3 Weeks.. Onshore application.. And thanks for the forum for clearing most of the doubts i had..
> 
> Good luck for all those waiting for the Grant!!!
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations buddy.. wish we share the same info soon ..


----------



## Vizyzz

Hello Experts,


We have done our medicals on 29 April. We have contacted medical authority on 9 may for confirmation as we were requested by CO to upload medicals. As per medical authority they have uploaded documents on 9 may in immiaccount. But when we check the status it is showing "Examination in progress" in immiaccount.

Any idea how much time it take to reflect status in immiaccount that documents have been uploaded.


----------



## vikaschandra

Vizyzz said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> 
> We have done our medicals on 29 April. We have contacted medical authority on 9 may for confirmation as we were requested by CO to upload medicals. As per medical authority they have uploaded documents on 9 may in immiaccount. But when we check the status it is showing "Examination in progress" in immiaccount.
> 
> Any idea how much time it take to reflect status in immiaccount that documents have been uploaded.


Wait for few hours and check again


----------



## Vardhan16

kamalendra said:


> HEllo vardhan,
> 
> what did they ask for in your first CO Contact i.e. on feb 13??


Hi kamalendra,
CO got allocated to me on Feb 13th. By the time Co got allocated I uploaded all the docs. So he didn't call me.


----------



## Mithung

Vizyzz said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> 
> We have done our medicals on 29 April. We have contacted medical authority on 9 may for confirmation as we were requested by CO to upload medicals. As per medical authority they have uploaded documents on 9 may in immiaccount. But when we check the status it is showing "Examination in progress" in immiaccount.
> 
> Any idea how much time it take to reflect status in immiaccount that documents have been uploaded.


It should happen immediately. Login to https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient and click on 'Print'. A pdf should open which says that your reports have been sent to DIBP


----------



## Vardhan16

civil189 said:


> Guys
> What is the contact no in case no co is allocated and it's been 100 days since visa lodge and status is application received
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pls call +61 7 3136 7000.


----------



## suresh1981

*General Query - 189 Visa*

Guys,

Below are my application details.

Category - Civil Engineer

Visa applied on : 02.12.2015

Case Officer Contacted (1st contact) on : 15.12.2015

Documents Uploaded on : 08.01.2016

Case officer requested for more information on 17.02.2016

Information provided on 02.03.2016.

Status : Assessment in Progress.

I sent an email query and got the reply that my application is under routine checks and they cannot assure the definite time frame on finalizing the application. Is this the regular reply?

I am really worried about the progress.

Can anyone suggest how to proceed further?


----------



## chln.murthy

Guys Just a quick doubt... I am currently in Bridging visa & will i be eligible to apply for Centre Link support ?? before the Grant of PR ??


----------



## conjoinme

*Child Medical*

Hi Guys,

I called up the clinic and they said they are waiting on the result of blood test (IGRA) of our toddler. I have read that IGRA results are usually out in 24-30 hours and we gave our Medical on 4th May. Its been a week now. Not sure what else I can do except calling the clinic. Anybody have undergone IGRA blood test for child TB screening. When was the result uploaded? Thanks


----------



## jairichi

conjoinme said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I called up the clinic and they said they are waiting on the result of blood test (IGRA) of our toddler. I have read that IGRA results are usually out in 24-30 hours and we gave our Medical on 4th May. Its been a week now. Not sure what else I can do except calling the clinic. Anybody have undergone IGRA blood test for child TB screening. When was the result uploaded? Thanks


This means they do not have facility in-house to run this test and have provided sample to an external laboratory and are waiting for result.


----------



## sushendesai

Does co contact and immigration commence mail are same?
In case of direct grant do we receive immigration commence mail?


----------



## pras07

sushendesai said:


> Does co contact and immigration commence mail are same?
> In case of direct grant do we receive immigration commence mail?


In case of direct grant, you get single email of direct grant notification. Commencement email in case of delay in your case.


----------



## conjoinme

jairichi said:


> This means they do not have facility in-house to run this test and have provided sample to an external laboratory and are waiting for result.


yup, I reckon. Waiting game has started early on for me then


----------



## AbhishekKotian

It's under the Status of "Application Received" since 6th February



Onshore said:


> R u sure buddy u lodged application ???


----------



## jairichi

AbhishekKotian said:


> It's under the Status of "Application Received" since 6th February


Probably looking at a direct grant.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

Thanks Jai , hope that's the case. Do you think I should give them a buzz since its been over 90 days now.



jairichi said:


> Probably looking at a direct grant.


----------



## DT2702

Hey Guys,

Although I havent claimed any points for my work experience, I just wanted to check with all my previous employers if they have got any email from DIBP. If not, wanted to give them a heads up that they might get some verification email. I know mostly there will be no verification but given its taking some time; wanted to get everything covered.

My question is to all those folks who's employers got verification email. From which email id do we normally get the verification email? Is it [email protected]? 

Also to check Visa status, do we need to send email to this same id? Or is there any other email id ?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Dhaval


----------



## jairichi

AbhishekKotian said:


> Thanks Jai , hope that's the case. Do you think I should give them a buzz since its been over 90 days now.


Yes, if that makes you feel good & happy.


----------



## dakshch

gnt said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> 
> 
> This is right . I called DIBP today aswell in the morning 7 am UAE time.
> 
> 
> 
> The lady answered told me the same thing 90 days after CO last contact for RFI.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here ; no option but to wait.




Been 125 days after CO contact. Still nothing. Those 90 days rules are not followed by DIBP. Its all about your LUCK.


----------



## chln.murthy

dakshch said:


> Been 125 days after CO contact. Still nothing. Those 90 days rules are not followed by DIBP. Its all about your LUCK.


Agree mate.. I am in the same boat as yours just a week later than yours.

:juggle::boxing:lane::welcome::spit:


----------



## 7Kryptonite

Hey guys I desperately need someone to calm me down on this. Well from past 2 months I had called DIBP 4 times to check the status. Today I called again, making it 5 in 2 months. When the officer picked she did not sound pleasant. She straight away said that I have been calling consistently. I kind of lost hope of getting grant soon now. After the call I'm having an anxiety problem ? I'm just sharing with you guys because I know we all are here to remove stress of each other and obviously hearing others grant makes us happy too. Please someone tell me that by calling them it won't affect anything on my visa or grant. Appreciate it.


----------



## rajesh23733

*Golden Mail!!!*

Hello Guys,

I am glad to share with you all that I have received grant today. 

Feeling relieved from pain.


----------



## jairichi

7Kryptonite said:


> Hey guys I desperately need someone to calm me down on this. Well from past 2 months I had called DIBP 4 times to check the status. Today I called again, making it 5 in 2 months. When the officer picked she did not sound pleasant. She straight away said that I have been calling consistently. I kind of lost hope of getting grant soon now. After the call I'm having an anxiety problem ? I'm just sharing with you guys because I know we all are here to remove stress of each other and obviously hearing others grant makes us happy too. Please someone tell me that by calling them it won't affect anything on my visa or grant. Appreciate it.


There is a possibility that the calls you make get logged on to their system next to your application and that is the reason why the officer sounded annoyed as you had made frequent calls. This is my guess. I do not think it will affect anything. Relax.


----------



## abhipunjabi

rajesh23733 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am glad to share with you all that I have received grant today.
> 
> Feeling relieved from pain.


Congrats Rajesh.
Can you please share your timelines.

Regards.


----------



## 7Kryptonite

Thanks. But yeah the lady seemed annoyed. However I understand that we shouldn't be calling them much but I guess it shouldn't be a problem for them as they don't do anything with our files. Also in the end she said according to timeframe it's 6 months. I was shocked. I thought it was 3 months. Well looks like my application will take a long time now. I lodged visa on 25 February, co assigned 12 March. Hoping for the best.


----------



## bhuiyena

rajesh23733 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am glad to share with you all that I have received grant today.
> 
> Feeling relieved from pain.


Congratulations!!


----------



## Sush1

There was a TB test(not sure of the name of the test) for my kid who is 4.5 years. The doctor called me back after 48 hours for the check up of the kid (they check is there is some reaction to the kid from the medicine they have given). After completing all the formalities the result was uploaded on the same day.



conjoinme said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I called up the clinic and they said they are waiting on the result of blood test (IGRA) of our toddler. I have read that IGRA results are usually out in 24-30 hours and we gave our Medical on 4th May. Its been a week now. Not sure what else I can do except calling the clinic. Anybody have undergone IGRA blood test for child TB screening. When was the result uploaded? Thanks


----------



## jairichi

7Kryptonite said:


> Thanks. But yeah the lady seemed annoyed. However I understand that we shouldn't be calling them much but I guess it shouldn't be a problem for them as they don't do anything with our files. Also in the end she said according to timeframe it's 6 months. I was shocked. I thought it was 3 months. Well looks like my application will take a long time now. I lodged visa on 25 February, co assigned 12 March. Hoping for the best.


I would not worry much about the timeline given as every applicant gets varied response on contacting them.


----------



## jairichi

Sush1 said:


> There was a TB test(not sure of the name of the test) for my kid who is 4.5 years. The doctor called me back after 48 hours for the check up of the kid (they check is there is some reaction to the kid from the medicine they have given). After completing all the formalities the result was uploaded on the same day.


It is Mantoux test or tuberculin sensitivity test.


----------



## Sush1

Absolutely Correct Dude, it was a Mantoux test for my kid.

Thanks



jairichi said:


> It is Mantoux test or tuberculin sensitivity test.


----------



## rajesh23733

abhipunjabi said:


> Congrats Rajesh.
> Can you please share your timelines.
> 
> Regards.



My timeline

Job Code - 263111 / 189
EOI - 8/12/2016
Visa Lodged - 30/01/2016
CO Contact - 17/02/2016
Req docs uploaded - 18/03/2016 
Emp ver - 21/04/2016
Grant - 10/04/2016
GSM Brisbane

One more thing. As per my observation on the grants reported in this forum, people will receive grants within one month from the date of employment verification report received by case officer from employers.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

rajesh23733 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am glad to share with you all that I have received grant today.
> 
> Feeling relieved from pain.


Congratulations Rajesh


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations Mate.



rajesh23733 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am glad to share with you all that I have received grant today.
> 
> Feeling relieved from pain.


----------



## abhipunjabi

rajesh23733 said:


> My timeline
> 
> Job Code - 263111 / 189
> EOI - 8/12/2016
> Visa Lodged - 30/01/2016
> CO Contact - 17/02/2016
> Req docs uploaded - 18/03/2016
> Emp ver - 21/04/2016
> Grant - 10/04/2016
> GSM Brisbane
> 
> One more thing. As per my observation on the grants reported in this forum, people will receive grants within one month from the date of employment verification report received by case officer from employers.


Thanks for your respinse.
How was employment verification done for you?

Regards.


----------



## badboy0711

Wooohhhoooo.. Got the grant today.... 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajesh23733

abhipunjabi said:


> Thanks for your respinse.
> How was employment verification done for you?
> 
> Regards.


I received a call from Australian Embassy in Delhi directly. A lady called me and asked a lots of questions on my employment, though I worked in 5 different companies only last 3 employment were considered in ACS assessment. So the questions were pertaining to only those 3 companies. 

Questions asked:

Confirmation on DOB
Work Experience such as Company names, designation, tenure, roles and responsibilities, started date and end date.

The call lasted for 40 minutes. She wanted me to list all technologies I worked in each company. I was lucky for this as the verification would have gone to the employers directly it would have delayed more. Hope this helps in case if you get call directly from embassy.


----------



## rajesh23733

badboy0711 said:


> Wooohhhoooo.. Got the grant today....
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


hey badboy, Congrats buddy. 

If you remember, employment verification for both of us occurred around same time. 
I was telling in the forum those who completed emp verification would received grant in a month. 

Once again, congrats.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

badboy0711 said:


> Wooohhhoooo.. Got the grant today....
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## vikaschandra

rajesh23733 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am glad to share with you all that I have received grant today.
> 
> Feeling relieved from pain.


Congratulations Rajesh.


----------



## abhipunjabi

rajesh23733 said:


> I received a call from Australian Embassy in Delhi directly. A lady called me and asked a lots of questions on my employment, though I worked in 5 different companies only last 3 employment were considered in ACS assessment. So the questions were pertaining to only those 3 companies.
> 
> Questions asked:
> 
> Confirmation on DOB
> Work Experience such as Company names, designation, tenure, roles and responsibilities, started date and end date.
> 
> The call lasted for 40 minutes. She wanted me to list all technologies I worked in each company. I was lucky for this as the verification would have gone to the employers directly it would have delayed more. Hope this helps in case if you get call directly from embassy.


Thanks Rajesh for your detailed mail. How many points did you claim for employment. Congrats again. Enjoy your day 

Regards.


----------



## vikaschandra

badboy0711 said:


> Wooohhhoooo.. Got the grant today....
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## pranjalrajput

congratulations on the grant.


----------



## Aakash2012

Friends,

I got my grant today. This waiting period was not easy to handle, but you guy made it quite easy for me and I was able to absorb all my anxiety. So sharing this new with you first.

Thank you all for your suggestions and support.

Wishing all the very best for all those who are still waiting. 

Don't forget : The greatest PRAYER is patience.

Details below (for those who are using mobile applications)
--------------------------------
Visa 189 
ANZSCO Code: 261313
ACS: 15-Dec-15, Positive 
IELTS : 7.5
EOI Submitted : 5th Aug 2015 (60 Points) 
Invite: 22-Jan-16
Visa Lodged: 23-jan-16 
PCC(India): 29-Jan-16
Medicals: 1-Feb-16 (cleared)
Documents : All Uploaded
CO Assigned : 10-Feb-16
Requested Documents Uploaded : 16-Feb-2016
Grant: 10-May-2016 :bounce: :first:
IED: 27-Jan-2017 lane:


----------



## vikaschandra

Aakash2012 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got my grant today. This waiting period was not easy to handle, but you guy made it quite easy for me and I was able to absorb all my anxiety. So sharing this new with you first.
> 
> Thank you all for your suggestions and support.
> 
> Wishing all the very best for all those who are still waiting.
> 
> Don't forget : The greatest PRAYER is patience.
> 
> Details below (for those who are using mobile applications)
> --------------------------------
> Visa 189
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> ACS: 15-Dec-15, Positive
> IELTS : 7.5
> EOI Submitted : 5th Aug 2015 (60 Points)
> Invite: 22-Jan-16
> Visa Lodged: 23-jan-16
> PCC(India): 29-Jan-16
> Medicals: 1-Feb-16 (cleared)
> Documents : All Uploaded
> CO Assigned : 10-Feb-16
> Requested Documents Uploaded : 16-Feb-2016
> Grant: 10-May-2016 :bounce: :first:
> IED: 27-Jan-2017 lane:



Congratulations Akash. Best wishes for your future endeavors.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

Aakash2012 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got my grant today. This waiting period was not easy to handle, but you guy made it quite easy for me and I was able to absorb all my anxiety. So sharing this new with you first.
> 
> Thank you all for your suggestions and support.
> 
> Wishing all the very best for all those who are still waiting.
> 
> Don't forget : The greatest PRAYER is patience.
> 
> Details below (for those who are using mobile applications)
> --------------------------------
> Visa 189
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> ACS: 15-Dec-15, Positive
> IELTS : 7.5
> EOI Submitted : 5th Aug 2015 (60 Points)
> Invite: 22-Jan-16
> Visa Lodged: 23-jan-16
> PCC(India): 29-Jan-16
> Medicals: 1-Feb-16 (cleared)
> Documents : All Uploaded
> CO Assigned : 10-Feb-16
> Requested Documents Uploaded : 16-Feb-2016
> Grant: 10-May-2016 :bounce: :first:
> IED: 27-Jan-2017 lane:


Congratulations Aakash


----------



## aussieby2016

Aakash2012 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got my grant today. This waiting period was not easy to handle, but you guy made it quite easy for me and I was able to absorb all my anxiety. So sharing this new with you first.
> 
> Thank you all for your suggestions and support.
> 
> Wishing all the very best for all those who are still waiting.
> 
> Don't forget : The greatest PRAYER is patience.
> 
> Details below (for those who are using mobile applications)
> --------------------------------
> Visa 189
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> ACS: 15-Dec-15, Positive
> IELTS : 7.5
> EOI Submitted : 5th Aug 2015 (60 Points)
> Invite: 22-Jan-16
> Visa Lodged: 23-jan-16
> PCC(India): 29-Jan-16
> Medicals: 1-Feb-16 (cleared)
> Documents : All Uploaded
> CO Assigned : 10-Feb-16
> Requested Documents Uploaded : 16-Feb-2016
> Grant: 10-May-2016 :bounce: :first:
> IED: 27-Jan-2017 lane:


congrats aakash.....seeing jan 2016 ppl getting grants just makes me think more positive......:fingerscrossed:


----------



## bhuiyena

rajesh23733 said:


> My timeline
> 
> Job Code - 263111 / 189
> EOI - 8/12/2016
> Visa Lodged - 30/01/2016
> CO Contact - 17/02/2016
> Req docs uploaded - 18/03/2016
> Emp ver - 21/04/2016
> Grant - 10/04/2016
> GSM Brisbane
> 
> One more thing. As per my observation on the grants reported in this forum, people will receive grants within one month from the date of employment verification report received by case officer from employers.


I wish. my employment verification was done on 4th April. but I am still waiting


----------



## badboy0711

rajesh23733 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am glad to share with you all that I have received grant today.
> 
> Feeling relieved from pain.


Congrats mate..


----------



## Sush1

Congrats Dude. It has taken complete 3 months from the CO assigned to you.



Aakash2012 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got my grant today. This waiting period was not easy to handle, but you guy made it quite easy for me and I was able to absorb all my anxiety. So sharing this new with you first.
> 
> Thank you all for your suggestions and support.
> 
> Wishing all the very best for all those who are still waiting.
> 
> Don't forget : The greatest PRAYER is patience.
> 
> Details below (for those who are using mobile applications)
> --------------------------------
> Visa 189
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> ACS: 15-Dec-15, Positive
> IELTS : 7.5
> EOI Submitted : 5th Aug 2015 (60 Points)
> Invite: 22-Jan-16
> Visa Lodged: 23-jan-16
> PCC(India): 29-Jan-16
> Medicals: 1-Feb-16 (cleared)
> Documents : All Uploaded
> CO Assigned : 10-Feb-16
> Requested Documents Uploaded : 16-Feb-2016
> Grant: 10-May-2016 :bounce: :first:
> IED: 27-Jan-2017 lane:


----------



## badboy0711

Aakash2012 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got my grant today. This waiting period was not easy to handle, but you guy made it quite easy for me and I was able to absorb all my anxiety. So sharing this new with you first.
> 
> Thank you all for your suggestions and support.
> 
> Wishing all the very best for all those who are still waiting.
> 
> Don't forget : The greatest PRAYER is patience.
> 
> Details below (for those who are using mobile applications)
> --------------------------------
> Visa 189
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> ACS: 15-Dec-15, Positive
> IELTS : 7.5
> EOI Submitted : 5th Aug 2015 (60 Points)
> Invite: 22-Jan-16
> Visa Lodged: 23-jan-16
> PCC(India): 29-Jan-16
> Medicals: 1-Feb-16 (cleared)
> Documents : All Uploaded
> CO Assigned : 10-Feb-16
> Requested Documents Uploaded : 16-Feb-2016
> Grant: 10-May-2016 :bounce: :first:
> IED: 27-Jan-2017 lane:


Congrats mate...


----------



## bhuiyena

badboy0711 said:


> Wooohhhoooo.. Got the grant today....
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!


----------



## Sush1

Have you also got your grant today? It seems from the timeline.



badboy0711 said:


> Congrats mate..


----------



## rsr904

badboy0711 said:


> Wooohhhoooo.. Got the grant today....
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Congratulations dude.


----------



## rajesh23733

abhipunjabi said:


> Thanks Rajesh for your detailed mail. How many points did you claim for employment. Congrats again. Enjoy your day
> 
> Regards.



10 points for employment and total 65 points.


----------



## rsr904

Aakash2012 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got my grant today. This waiting period was not easy to handle, but you guy made it quite easy for me and I was able to absorb all my anxiety. So sharing this new with you first.
> 
> Thank you all for your suggestions and support.
> 
> Wishing all the very best for all those who are still waiting.
> 
> Don't forget : The greatest PRAYER is patience.
> 
> Details below (for those who are using mobile applications)
> --------------------------------
> Visa 189
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> ACS: 15-Dec-15, Positive
> IELTS : 7.5
> EOI Submitted : 5th Aug 2015 (60 Points)
> Invite: 22-Jan-16
> Visa Lodged: 23-jan-16
> PCC(India): 29-Jan-16
> Medicals: 1-Feb-16 (cleared)
> Documents : All Uploaded
> CO Assigned : 10-Feb-16
> Requested Documents Uploaded : 16-Feb-2016
> Grant: 10-May-2016 :bounce: :first:
> IED: 27-Jan-2017 lane:


Congrats!!


----------



## MissionAus_2016

jairichi said:


> There is a possibility that the calls you make get logged on to their system next to your application and that is the reason why the officer sounded annoyed as you had made frequent calls. This is my guess. I do not think it will affect anything. Relax.


But if the officer does not ask for passport details, etc. then how can he straight away that you are calling repeatedly. 

Moreover if you have applied via agent then I am not sure whether they have contact # of the applicant.


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations to all who have received the Grant.


----------



## jschopra

I think there are 2 patterns in giving out grants here.

1. DIBP is slowly working towards application from December 2015 onwards till current date. You can see people with application date of late January 2016 getting grants one after the other. Now all these applications are also those who have had CO contact.

2. The people who have got grants in less than or equal to 2 weeks are the ones who applied recently and front uploaded all the documents at one go. They have had no CO contact and got direct grant.

I guess they will be covering Feb 2016 applications in this and coming 2 weeks. And progress towards March, April and May. By the time June comes, they'll have enough applications to finish the quota of 2016.

Just my observation. Can be totally wrong. There have been exceptions as well.


----------



## Raiyan

Dear Experts

When CO asked me to put forth my spouse's functional english evidence, I have replied ([email protected]) same mail that I want to pay visa application charge 2 (VAC2), then I have clicked the "informated provided" button in my IMMI acc.

Just wanted to be 100% sure that I have followed correct procedure since I am not sure whether "information provided" button should only be clicked AFTER VAC2 payment receipt uploading. Could anybody please confirm?

Thanks.

BR//Raiyan


----------



## Steiger

I uploaded (I believe) all the documents (even if I claim 0 points I included 6 documents to prove each of my employments!). However, still there are few sections (recommended) but I don't know whether I should provide any documents for these and these are:

- Travel, Evidence of
- Medical, Evidence of

Many people said that for medical, evidence of there is nothing I need to prepare but for travel what are the travel documents?


----------



## jairichi

jitinbhasin21 said:


> But if the officer does not ask for passport details, etc. then how can he straight away that you are calling repeatedly.
> 
> Moreover if you have applied via agent then I am not sure whether they have contact # of the applicant.


They do ask for details before checking in their system to give any update about an application. Even when an agent calls for an update s/he has to specify which applicant it is unless one wants to hear a generic answer. Their way of tracking of calls, I assume might be based on File number or passport number and/or DOB.


----------



## jairichi

Steiger said:


> I uploaded (I believe) all the documents (even if I claim 0 points I included 6 documents to prove each of my employments!). However, still there are few sections (recommended) but I don't know whether I should provide any documents for these and these are:
> 
> - Travel, Evidence of
> - Medical, Evidence of
> 
> Many people said that for medical, evidence of there is nothing I need to prepare but for travel what are the travel documents?


If you have nothing to show as evidence of travel you can ignore it. For medicals you have nothing to do as your results are uploaded directly by your medical team.


----------



## Steiger

Now waiting for grant


----------



## jahanzeb84

Steiger said:


> Now waiting for grant


Steiger,

Can you let me know your complete points breakdown? I see that you haven't claimed any skilled employment points... How were you able to reach the 60 points threshold (excluding the SS 5 points)? Also, do you mind sharing your complete CV/Resume that you uploaded while applying for 190 (NSW) state nomination? If not, can you at lease share the CV/Resume format?


----------



## Inderk

rajesh23733 said:


> hey badboy, Congrats buddy.
> 
> If you remember, employment verification for both of us occurred around same time.
> I was telling in the forum those who completed emp verification would received grant in a month.
> 
> Once again, congrats.



Congrats to both of you for the grant.
I am getting hopeful for my golden email looking we have same code and some what matching timelines.

All the best for future.


----------



## Steiger

jahanzeb84 said:


> Steiger,
> 
> Can you let me know your complete points breakdown? I see that you haven't claimed any skilled employment points... How were you able to reach the 60 points threshold (excluding the SS 5 points)? Also, do you mind sharing your complete CV/Resume that you uploaded while applying for 190 (NSW) state nomination? If not, can you at lease share the CV/Resume format?


Age 30
English 10
AUS Study 5
Bachelor 15

= 60 points

CV Resume Format:

7+ Tips You Need to Know to Write a Stellar Resume | Udacity

Followed the guideline here.


----------



## Tarun1410

jschopra said:


> I think there are 2 patterns in giving out grants here.
> 
> 1. DIBP is slowly working towards application from December 2015 onwards till current date. You can see people with application date of late January 2016 getting grants one after the other. Now all these applications are also those who have had CO contact.
> 
> 2. The people who have got grants in less than or equal to 2 weeks are the ones who applied recently and front uploaded all the documents at one go. They have had no CO contact and got direct grant.
> 
> I guess they will be covering Feb 2016 applications in this and coming 2 weeks. And progress towards March, April and May. By the time June comes, they'll have enough applications to finish the quota of 2016.
> 
> Just my observation. Can be totally wrong. There have been exceptions as well.


Mr Chopra,

I would agree to you on the points you put forward, however, what do you suggest for 
people like me whose status is "Application Received" since beginning (19-Feb-2016). I got commencement email on 4th March and nothing after that (no document was asked).??


----------



## jahanzeb84

Steiger said:


> Age 30
> English 10
> AUS Study 5
> Bachelor 15
> 
> = 60 points
> 
> CV Resume Format:
> 
> 7+ Tips You Need to Know to Write a Stellar Resume | Udacity
> 
> Followed the guideline here.


Really appreciate! What do you think are the NSW State Nomination rejection chances once invited to apply and applied?


----------



## Steiger

jahanzeb84 said:


> Really appreciate! What do you think are the NSW State Nomination rejection chances once invited to apply and applied?


You mean the application for nomination? the form generated by NSW Department of Industry?


----------



## jahanzeb84

Steiger said:


> You mean the application for nomination?


Yes


----------



## jahanzeb84

Steiger said:


> You mean the application for nomination? the form generated by NSW Department of Industry?


Yes.


----------



## Steiger

jahanzeb84 said:


> Yes


May I know your points breakdown and if so, what evidence did you provide?


----------



## andreyx108b

Congrats to all who got their grants!


----------



## jahanzeb84

Steiger said:


> May I know your points breakdown and if so, what evidence did you provide?


Age: 30
Education: 15
IELTS: 10
Partner: 5
SS: 5

Docs uploaded: Passport, Skills Assessment Result, IELTS Result, Degree Cert., Academic Transcripts, Complete Resume/CV, Partner Passport, Partner Skills Assessment Result, Partner IELTS Result.


----------



## Steiger

jahanzeb84 said:


> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> IELTS: 10
> Partner: 5
> SS: 5
> 
> Docs uploaded: Passport, Skills Assessment Result, IELTS Result, Degree Cert., Academic Transcripts, Complete Resume/CV, Partner Passport, Partner Skills Assessment Result, Partner IELTS Result.


Possible Rejection Rate: almost 0%.


----------



## rsharma069

wowwww I am so happy
Got my Grant today  

No employment verification done in my case.


261313 Software Engineer
08 Mar 16 Visa Application submitted( Uploaded all documents except India PCC)
06 Apr 16 1st CO contact requesting for PCC
19 Apr 16 PCC uploaded
10 May 16 Visa Grant  
XX Feb 17 IED lane:


----------



## johnnyaus

Inderk said:


> Congrats to both of you for the grant.
> I am getting hopeful for my golden email looking we have same code and some what matching timelines.
> 
> All the best for future.


What kind of verification email ??


----------



## Vizyzz

mY STATUS IS SHOWING " Assessment in progress" what does it mean?


----------



## hsm123

Aakash2012 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got my grant today. This waiting period was not easy to handle, but you guy made it quite easy for me and I was able to absorb all my anxiety. So sharing this new with you first.
> 
> Thank you all for your suggestions and support.
> 
> Wishing all the very best for all those who are still waiting.
> 
> Don't forget : The greatest PRAYER is patience.
> 
> Details below (for those who are using mobile applications)
> --------------------------------
> Visa 189
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> ACS: 15-Dec-15, Positive
> IELTS : 7.5
> EOI Submitted : 5th Aug 2015 (60 Points)
> Invite: 22-Jan-16
> Visa Lodged: 23-jan-16
> PCC(India): 29-Jan-16
> Medicals: 1-Feb-16 (cleared)
> Documents : All Uploaded
> CO Assigned : 10-Feb-16
> Requested Documents Uploaded : 16-Feb-2016
> Grant: 10-May-2016 :bounce: :first:
> IED: 27-Jan-2017 lane:


One thing to notice that grant after completing 90 days from CO contact...
congrats mate..


----------



## aussieby2016

Vizyzz said:


> mY STATUS IS SHOWING " Assessment in progress" what does it mean?


that ur assessment is in progress.... and CO will visit ur case only 28 days after CO contact date.....and if nothing else is required then u mite get the GOLDEN MAIL with the DIAMOND FILE soon after!!!!!..... all the best for ur grant.......


----------



## choudharykrishna

rsharma069 said:


> wowwww I am so happy
> Got my Grant today
> 
> No employment verification done in my case.
> 
> 
> 261313 Software Engineer
> 08 Mar 16 Visa Application submitted( Uploaded all documents except India PCC)
> 06 Apr 16 1st CO contact requesting for PCC
> 19 Apr 16 PCC uploaded
> 10 May 16 Visa Grant
> XX Feb 17 IED lane:


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## conjoinme

*Information Requested*

Hi Seniors, andrey, keeda, vikas,

I have received Information Requested email today evening. However, I don't see any detail on what information is requested. There are 2 pdfs. First pdf says--
"A summary of the information required for each applicant and a more detailed description of each requirement is included in the attached Request Checklist and Detail attachment."

The second pdf "Request Checklist and Details" mentions Name, dob, client id on each page for 4 of us (4 pages) and says --
"Please see the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the checklist item(s) listed below." Each page is blank after this for 3 of us except our daughter. For her it mentions:
"The information provided below explains the requirements relating to the checklist item(s) listed above." and then its all blank.

Next is "Request Detail" heading on the last page and nothing below that too. Next is all generic info, for example
"Providing documents
If you lodged your application online you may log back into your account at any time and attach further documents. Please ensure that all original documents are scanned in high quality and colour." etc. etc.

I have checked the Immi Account too. Same attachments! Am I missing something? Or she has basically put my Application in "information requested" without specifying what is expected!

What do I need to do in such a case? Thanks


----------



## conjoinme

rsharma069 said:


> wowwww I am so happy
> Got my Grant today
> 
> No employment verification done in my case.
> 
> 
> 261313 Software Engineer
> 08 Mar 16 Visa Application submitted( Uploaded all documents except India PCC)
> 06 Apr 16 1st CO contact requesting for PCC
> 19 Apr 16 PCC uploaded
> 10 May 16 Visa Grant
> XX Feb 17 IED lane:


congrats mate!


----------



## NxtDesAus

Congratulations to all granters, glad to see drizzling of grants little bit started. Hope to see tsunami soon for all, who are waiting😀👍


----------



## PriyaIndia

Hi Sharma,
Congratz.

Can you give the time line pls
EOI submission date - ?
Invite date - ?
CO from Adelaide or Brisbane - ?
Points claimed - ?
Points claimed for work experience - ?
CO contact date -?
Payment date -?
Docs uploaded date -?
Grant date -?

Please give rough dates, this will be helpful.





rsharma069 said:


> wowwww I am so happy
> Got my Grant today
> 
> No employment verification done in my case.
> 
> 
> 261313 Software Engineer
> 08 Mar 16 Visa Application submitted( Uploaded all documents except India PCC)
> 06 Apr 16 1st CO contact requesting for PCC
> 19 Apr 16 PCC uploaded
> 10 May 16 Visa Grant
> XX Feb 17 IED lane:


----------



## gnt

dakshch said:


> Been 125 days after CO contact. Still nothing. Those 90 days rules are not followed by DIBP. Its all about your LUCK.


90 Days is applicable to those 75% of the applications. Ours came in 25% :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## aussieby2016

conjoinme said:


> Hi Seniors, andrey, keeda, vikas,
> 
> I have received Information Requested email today evening. However, I don't see any detail on what information is requested. There are 2 pdfs. First pdf says--
> "A summary of the information required for each applicant and a more detailed description of each requirement is included in the attached Request Checklist and Detail attachment."
> 
> The second pdf "Request Checklist and Details" mentions Name, dob, client id on each page for 4 of us (4 pages) and says --
> "Please see the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the checklist item(s) listed below." Each page is blank after this for 3 of us except our daughter. For her it mentions:
> "The information provided below explains the requirements relating to the checklist item(s) listed above." and then its all blank.
> 
> Next is "Request Detail" heading on the last page and nothing below that too. Next is all generic info, for example
> "Providing documents
> If you lodged your application online you may log back into your account at any time and attach further documents. Please ensure that all original documents are scanned in high quality and colour." etc. etc.
> 
> I have checked the Immi Account too. Same attachments! Am I missing something? Or she has basically put my Application in "information requested" without specifying what is expected!
> 
> What do I need to do in such a case? Thanks


The "request detail" file has the things that you need to provide to DIBP...the second page of the file is where all requisites are mentioned and subsequent pages have further details on the requisites of page 2......in case all pages are empty, contact DIBP enquiring the requisites required to be submitted to avoid any delay in grant... all the best....


----------



## dhruv_sahai

*ITS A GRANT --9th May-2016*

Hello Expats,

My wait came to an end yesterday morning when I was scrolling down my mails in disappointment after getting up like every other day !

Yes its a GRANT !!!
After 80 odd days after Lodge, 70 days after CO Contact and approx 55 days after Information Provided.

Special thanks to all the forum members who constantly enriched the process and provided their invaluable support and inputs.

This is a wonderful platform for individuals who want to file their visa on their own like me. Got every single details right from Assessment, IELTS, PTE, EOI and Visa Lodge. The journey has still not ended and I believe I would move up to one level where I would be planning Immigrate, Looking forward to meeting fellow Expats somewhere in Australia, looking for accommodation, JOB etc. I would be in touch guys....




Important note I want to make here is that: I mailed GSM Brisbane team in the morning around 5 AM IST on 9th May and I got the Grant in next 7 Hours.

I showed my disappointment in the mail and asked them if all the documents provided are sufficient for processing. God knows if that helped or it was a mere co-incidence.

Looks like they read every mail and do not reply.
So an advise to all fellow members who have already crossed 90 days mark from Lodge to drop a mail and show your disappointment and ask for immediate update. It might help and has no negative impact. Worth trying once !!



Wish special luck to all expats. Looking forward to seeing everyone of you in Australia soon.


Grant Date: 9- May-2016
IED: 8-March-2017

Regards
DS


----------



## vikaschandra

conjoinme said:


> Hi Seniors, andrey, keeda, vikas,
> 
> I have received Information Requested email today evening. However, I don't see any detail on what information is requested. There are 2 pdfs. First pdf says--
> "A summary of the information required for each applicant and a more detailed description of each requirement is included in the attached Request Checklist and Detail attachment."
> 
> The second pdf "Request Checklist and Details" mentions Name, dob, client id on each page for 4 of us (4 pages) and says --
> "Please see the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the checklist item(s) listed below." Each page is blank after this for 3 of us except our daughter. For her it mentions:
> "The information provided below explains the requirements relating to the checklist item(s) listed above." and then its all blank.
> 
> Next is "Request Detail" heading on the last page and nothing below that too. Next is all generic info, for example
> "Providing documents
> If you lodged your application online you may log back into your account at any time and attach further documents. Please ensure that all original documents are scanned in high quality and colour." etc. etc.
> 
> I have checked the Immi Account too. Same attachments! Am I missing something? Or she has basically put my Application in "information requested" without specifying what is expected!
> 
> What do I need to do in such a case? Thanks


Has your daughters medicals been cleared?? I am assuming that the request is for her medicals as earlier you were checking on the igra test and results. (probably it might not have been displayed on the pdf)

Meanwhile email the same pdf to your CO and explain the scenario and ask for further advise.


----------



## ausilover

rsharma069 said:


> wowwww I am so happy
> Got my Grant today
> 
> No employment verification done in my case.
> 
> 
> 261313 Software Engineer
> 08 Mar 16 Visa Application submitted( Uploaded all documents except India PCC)
> 06 Apr 16 1st CO contact requesting for PCC
> 19 Apr 16 PCC uploaded
> 10 May 16 Visa Grant
> XX Feb 17 IED lane:


Congrats bro.....


----------



## sridevimca20022

rsharma069 said:


> wowwww I am so happy
> Got my Grant today
> 
> No employment verification done in my case.
> 
> 
> 261313 Software Engineer
> 08 Mar 16 Visa Application submitted( Uploaded all documents except India PCC)
> 06 Apr 16 1st CO contact requesting for PCC
> 19 Apr 16 PCC uploaded
> 10 May 16 Visa Grant
> XX Feb 17 IED lane:




Congratulations Sharma....

ONce we receive the grant is the status of ImmiAccount change immediately or only we will be informed thru email and then the status will update later.


----------



## viga_friendz

Hi Guys,

How do I contact DIBP, if my application logdement date has exceeded 90 days?

Thanks,
Vignesh R


----------



## PriyaIndia

Hi Dhruv,

Congratz.

How many points you claimed for work experience?
CO from Adelaide or Brisbane?
Any employment verification calls to ur ex or current employers?





dhruv_sahai said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> My wait came to an end yesterday morning when I was scrolling down my mails in disappointment after getting up like every other day !
> 
> Yes its a GRANT !!!
> After 80 odd days after Lodge, 70 days after CO Contact and approx 55 days after Information Provided.
> 
> Special thanks to all the forum members who constantly enriched the process and provided their invaluable support and inputs.
> 
> This is a wonderful platform for individuals who want to file their visa on their own like me. Got every single details right from Assessment, IELTS, PTE, EOI and Visa Lodge. The journey has still not ended and I believe I would move up to one level where I would be planning Immigrate, Looking forward to meeting fellow Expats somewhere in Australia, looking for accommodation, JOB etc. I would be in touch guys....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Important note I want to make here is that: I mailed GSM Brisbane team in the morning around 5 AM IST on 9th May and I got the Grant in next 7 Hours.
> 
> I showed my disappointment in the mail and asked them if all the documents provided are sufficient for processing. God knows if that helped or it was a mere co-incidence.
> 
> Looks like they read every mail and do not reply.
> So an advise to all fellow members who have already crossed 90 days mark from Lodge to drop a mail and show your disappointment and ask for immediate update. It might help and has no negative impact. Worth trying once !!
> 
> 
> 
> Wish special luck to all expats. Looking forward to seeing everyone of you in Australia soon.
> 
> 
> Grant Date: 9- May-2016
> IED: 8-March-2017
> 
> Regards
> DS


----------



## ausilover

dhruv_sahai said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> My wait came to an end yesterday morning when I was scrolling down my mails in disappointment after getting up like every other day !
> 
> Yes its a GRANT !!!
> After 80 odd days after Lodge, 70 days after CO Contact and approx 55 days after Information Provided.
> 
> Special thanks to all the forum members who constantly enriched the process and provided their invaluable support and inputs.
> 
> This is a wonderful platform for individuals who want to file their visa on their own like me. Got every single details right from Assessment, IELTS, PTE, EOI and Visa Lodge. The journey has still not ended and I believe I would move up to one level where I would be planning Immigrate, Looking forward to meeting fellow Expats somewhere in Australia, looking for accommodation, JOB etc. I would be in touch guys....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Important note I want to make here is that: I mailed GSM Brisbane team in the morning around 5 AM IST on 9th May and I got the Grant in next 7 Hours.
> 
> I showed my disappointment in the mail and asked them if all the documents provided are sufficient for processing. God knows if that helped or it was a mere co-incidence.
> 
> Looks like they read every mail and do not reply.
> So an advise to all fellow members who have already crossed 90 days mark from Lodge to drop a mail and show your disappointment and ask for immediate update. It might help and has no negative impact. Worth trying once !!
> 
> 
> 
> Wish special luck to all expats. Looking forward to seeing everyone of you in Australia soon.
> 
> 
> Grant Date: 9- May-2016
> IED: 8-March-2017
> 
> Regards
> DS


Congrats Dhruv & thanks for sharing your experience with us.....
Hope we will also get our grant soon.....


----------



## sandeshrego

*Trend ( 80% right )*



jschopra said:


> I think there are 2 patterns in giving out grants here.
> 
> 1. DIBP is slowly working towards application from December 2015 onwards till current date. You can see people with application date of late January 2016 getting grants one after the other. Now all these applications are also those who have had CO contact.
> 
> 2. The people who have got grants in less than or equal to 2 weeks are the ones who applied recently and front uploaded all the documents at one go. They have had no CO contact and got direct grant.
> 
> I guess they will be covering Feb 2016 applications in this and coming 2 weeks. And progress towards March, April and May. By the time June comes, they'll have enough applications to finish the quota of 2016.
> 
> Just my observation. Can be totally wrong. There have been exceptions as well.


Also, one more trend, people who have lodged visa since march, had CO contact in 20 days (95% cases) ( I predicted my own date and I was exactly right (check for my timeline) ), and then followed by grant between 30-36 days after CO Contact (85% cases fingerscrossed: to me in this case). Source : Immitracker and EF

Also, one more, previously, direct grant was taking 45 days, but since mid march its just 18-24 days and many are getting it.

Guys who had front loaded everything since Jan and Feb, but had no CO contact "only commencement email", honestly your case is the toughest to predict. No clue 

The people who lodged in February are stuck, but within one month, it looks like all guys from Jan and Feb will be cleared as per the latest quick grant trends for Jan guys. Next month definitely there will be no back logs as March and April guys are cleared, simultaneously Jan and Feb. Best of luck:boxing:


----------



## dhruv_sahai

PriyaIndia said:


> Hi Dhruv,
> 
> Congratz.
> 
> How many points you claimed for work experience?
> CO from Adelaide or Brisbane?
> Any employment verification calls to ur ex or current employers?


Hey Priya,

I claimed 5 Points for Experience
Brisbane
Both Employeel Verification Phone Call and Employer Verification via Email were done !!

Regards
DS


----------



## sridevimca20022

sandeshrego said:


> Also, one more trend, people who have lodged visa since march, had CO contact in 20 days (95% cases) ( I predicted my own date and I was exactly right (check for my timeline) ), and then followed by grant between 30-36 days after CO Contact (85% cases fingerscrossed: to me in this case). Source : Immitracker and EF
> 
> Also, one more, previously, direct grant was taking 45 days, but since mid march its just 18-24 days and many are getting it.
> 
> Guys who had front loaded everything since Jan and Feb, but had no CO contact "only commencement email", honestly your case is the toughest to predict. No clue
> 
> The people who lodged in February are stuck, but within one month, it looks like all guys from Jan and Feb will be cleared as per the latest quick grant trends for Jan guys. Next month definitely there will be no back logs as March and April guys are cleared, simultaneously Jan and Feb. Best of luck:boxing:


hi ,

I am not sure where I stand in your analysis.honestly I need your inputs here.We applied on 3rd March, from the day one status is "Application Received".No CO contact.checked with previous employers , No verification call. Praying the god will get the grant soon...I too belongs to 261313 code.

Please comment....................


----------



## sandeshrego

rsharma069 said:


> wowwww I am so happy
> Got my Grant today
> 
> No employment verification done in my case.
> 
> 
> 261313 Software Engineer
> 08 Mar 16 Visa Application submitted( Uploaded all documents except India PCC)
> 06 Apr 16 1st CO contact requesting for PCC
> 19 Apr 16 PCC uploaded
> 10 May 16 Visa Grant
> XX Feb 17 IED lane:


Congo Bro, I just posted regarding trends and you are living proof.


----------



## Rizwan125

Hi Folk?

Its been more than 115 days since waiting

My timeline as follows (Mechanical-233512-onshore)

189 Visa Applied---21 Jan 2016
CO Contact 1-------05 Feb 2016
CO Contact 2-------12 feb 2016(Asking for Fresh Australian PCC)
Skill Select Contact--04 April 2016(Asking for Computerized filled form 80 & 1221
Employer Verification---07 April 2016
CO Contact 3----------15 April Additional Form 80 Questions

Now Waiting Waiting Waiting

Any News From Brisbane Team???


----------



## PriyaIndia

Hi,
Thanks.
How do you know your employer received calls?



dhruv_sahai said:


> Hey Priya,
> 
> I claimed 5 Points for Experience
> Brisbane
> Both Employeel Verification Phone Call and Employer Verification via Email were done !!
> 
> Regards
> DS


----------



## krish4aus

sandeshrego said:


> Also, one more trend, people who have lodged visa since march, had CO contact in 20 days (95% cases) ( I predicted my own date and I was exactly right (check for my timeline) ), and then followed by grant between 30-36 days after CO Contact (85% cases fingerscrossed: to me in this case). Source : Immitracker and EF
> 
> Also, one more, previously, direct grant was taking 45 days, but since mid march its just 18-24 days and many are getting it.
> 
> Guys who had front loaded everything since Jan and Feb, but had no CO contact "only commencement email", honestly your case is the toughest to predict. No clue
> 
> The people who lodged in February are stuck, but within one month, it looks like all guys from Jan and Feb will be cleared as per the latest quick grant trends for Jan guys. Next month definitely there will be no back logs as March and April guys are cleared, simultaneously Jan and Feb. Best of luck:boxing:



Good analysis Mate!! I got my CO contact in less than 30 days, waiting for the grant now. Let's hope I fall under your 85% case


----------



## dhruv_sahai

PriyaIndia said:


> Hi,
> Thanks.
> How do you know your employer received calls?



I contacted HR and asked straighforward. She told me as I went there with a reference of senoiors and some of HR references. You need to play around as these informations are confedential and HR wont disclose it at all if you are not connected by a reference..


Regards
DS


----------



## kamalendra

sandeshrego said:


> Also, one more trend, people who have lodged visa since march, had CO contact in 20 days (95% cases) ( I predicted my own date and I was exactly right (check for my timeline) ), and then followed by grant between 30-36 days after CO Contact (85% cases fingerscrossed: to me in this case). Source : Immitracker and EF
> 
> Also, one more, previously, direct grant was taking 45 days, but since mid march its just 18-24 days and many are getting it.
> 
> Guys who had front loaded everything since Jan and Feb, but had no CO contact "only commencement email", honestly your case is the toughest to predict. No clue
> 
> The people who lodged in February are stuck, but within one month, it looks like all guys from Jan and Feb will be cleared as per the latest quick grant trends for Jan guys. Next month definitely there will be no back logs as March and April guys are cleared, simultaneously Jan and Feb. Best of luck:boxing:


fren, all analysis is same as mine,,,, i have been watching and recording all the grants in my excel and other timelines too..... i watched the brisbane team is lagging adelaide team by almost 40-50 days as well.... and i am with the same team,,,


----------



## sandeshrego

sridevimca20022 said:


> hi ,
> 
> I am not sure where I stand in your analysis.honestly I need your inputs here.We applied on 3rd March, from the day one status is "Application Received".No CO contact.checked with previous employers , No verification call. Praying the god will get the grant soon...I too belongs to 261313 code.
> 
> Please comment....................


It's very tough to predict cases where people have front loaded all documents and have received the Application Received or CO contact or commence mail. I really cannot predict or give any tentative answer. But on the brighter side, people lodged in Jan are getting cleared, maybe mid may or June you might get it. 

Stay Positive, think what and where will you be in Australia in next four months.


----------



## conjoinme

vikaschandra said:


> Has your daughters medicals been cleared?? I am assuming that the request is for her medicals as earlier you were checking on the igra test and results. (probably it might not have been displayed on the pdf)
> 
> Meanwhile email the same pdf to your CO and explain the scenario and ask for further advise.


Thanks vikaschandra, her medical is not cleared yet and your guess is as good as mine. However, I am confused as why there are separate pages mentioning all of us if CO intended to request info for just the daughter. When you had received info email did it mention everybody's name and details in the application.
I have replied to the same email (its not CO email id but generic) and got auto reply that there due to heavy volume response might be delayed though they try to respond after 28 days due date. That is inducing stress!
Thanks aussieby2016 for your response too. It helped as well


----------



## rsharma069

PriyaIndia said:


> Hi Sharma,
> Congratz.
> 
> Can you give the time line pls
> EOI submission date - ?
> Invite date - ?
> CO from Adelaide or Brisbane - ?
> Points claimed - ?
> Points claimed for work experience - ?
> CO contact date -?
> Payment date -?
> Docs uploaded date -?
> Grant date -?
> 
> Please give rough dates, this will be helpful.


Hi Priya,

PFB the details :

EOI submission date - October 2015
Invite date - Jan 2016
CO from Adelaide or Brisbane - Adelaide
Points claimed - 60
Points claimed for work experience - 5
CO contact date - 6 April 2016
Payment date -8 March 2016
Docs uploaded date - 9 March 2016
Grant date -10 May 2016


----------



## PriyaIndia

Thanks RSharma,

It is exactly same as my timeline, but I haven't yet got. Anyway, all the best for your future. Keep in touch.


rsharma069 said:


> Hi Priya,
> 
> PFB the details :
> 
> EOI submission date - October 2015
> Invite date - Jan 2016
> CO from Adelaide or Brisbane - Adelaide
> Points claimed - 60
> Points claimed for work experience - 5
> CO contact date -
> Payment date -8 March 2016
> Docs uploaded date - 9 March 2016
> Grant date -10 May 2016


----------



## conjoinme

Congrats to all who have got the grant! There are quite a handful today and this gives hope to others waiting.
All the best guys!


----------



## rsharma069

sridevimca20022 said:


> Congratulations Sharma....
> 
> ONce we receive the grant is the status of ImmiAccount change immediately or only we will be informed thru email and then the status will update later.


Status is immediately updated on the ImmiAccount


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

*Congrats all.*

Congrats to all who were granted their visa's today.


----------



## vikaschandra

conjoinme said:


> Thanks vikaschandra, her medical is not cleared yet and your guess is as good as mine. However, I am confused as why there are separate pages mentioning all of us if CO intended to request info for just the daughter. When you had received info email did it mention everybody's name and details in the application.
> I have replied to the same email (its not CO email id but generic) and got auto reply that there due to heavy volume response might be delayed though they try to respond after 28 days due date. That is inducing stress!
> Thanks aussieby2016 for your response too. It helped as well



It should be for the child's medical clearance still I would advise you give them a call tomorrow morning and explain the situation. 

Do not worry when CO sends the requirements the system generates the email and maybe due to some glitch nothing must have displayed on it. as you know lots of maintenance and unplanned outage happening to immiaccount these days (Again it is my assumption only and may not be the case)


----------



## jairichi

conjoinme said:


> Thanks vikaschandra, her medical is not cleared yet and your guess is as good as mine. However, I am confused as why there are separate pages mentioning all of us if CO intended to request info for just the daughter. When you had received info email did it mention everybody's name and details in the application.
> I have replied to the same email (its not CO email id but generic) and got auto reply that there due to heavy volume response might be delayed though they try to respond after 28 days due date. That is inducing stress!
> Thanks aussieby2016 for your response too. It helped as well


We got an email from CO requesting our US PCC. My daughter is 2 years old and PCC is not required for her. But, still her name was part of that attachment. There was no document requested for her (in her page in document) but only for us. This is their standard format. Nothing to worry.

As Vikas said if both parents have cleared medicals then the request is only for your child. But, the system generates attachment with everyone's name and it will specifically have the requested information in your child's page. Might be CO forgot to select that or it is a technical glitch (which I doubt).


----------



## Sush1

My timelines are same as yours. Best of Luck for your grant.



krish4aus said:


> Good analysis Mate!! I got my CO contact in less than 30 days, waiting for the grant now. Let's hope I fall under your 85% case


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

All the best..




Vizyzz said:


> Today CO assigned and requested for spouse form80 and medicals for both.
> Does that mean CO has reviewed all my documents which I have uploaded or S/he will start looking my documents after receiving requested docs ??


----------



## Ahmedkwt

dhruv_sahai said:


> I contacted HR and asked straighforward. She told me as I went there with a reference of senoiors and some of HR references. You need to play around as these informations are confedential and HR wont disclose it at all if you are not connected by a reference..
> 
> 
> Regards
> DS


Congrats Dhruv, Could you please explain the following in your signature, if you dont mind

Emp-Verification call: 04/04/16
Emp-Verification Cmpny: April

How employment verification happened ? Was that for two different companies? 

Thank you


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats rajesh..





rajesh23733 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am glad to share with you all that I have received grant today.
> 
> Feeling relieved from pain.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Badboy...

So finally you made it..
The rest of us are still waiting to :fingerscrossed:




badboy0711 said:


> Wooohhhoooo.. Got the grant today....
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Superb...

Congrats..
All the best for the big move..




Aakash2012 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got my grant today. This waiting period was not easy to handle, but you guy made it quite easy for me and I was able to absorb all my anxiety. So sharing this new with you first.
> 
> Thank you all for your suggestions and support.
> 
> Wishing all the very best for all those who are still waiting.
> 
> Don't forget : The greatest PRAYER is patience.
> 
> Details below (for those who are using mobile applications)
> --------------------------------
> Visa 189
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> ACS: 15-Dec-15, Positive
> IELTS : 7.5
> EOI Submitted : 5th Aug 2015 (60 Points)
> Invite: 22-Jan-16
> Visa Lodged: 23-jan-16
> PCC(India): 29-Jan-16
> Medicals: 1-Feb-16 (cleared)
> Documents : All Uploaded
> CO Assigned : 10-Feb-16
> Requested Documents Uploaded : 16-Feb-2016
> Grant: 10-May-2016 :bounce: :first:
> IED: 27-Jan-2017 lane:


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Dear Chopra,

No comments as long as grants keep flowing...:eyebrows:



jschopra said:


> I think there are 2 patterns in giving out grants here.
> 
> 1. DIBP is slowly working towards application from December 2015 onwards till current date. You can see people with application date of late January 2016 getting grants one after the other. Now all these applications are also those who have had CO contact.
> 
> 2. The people who have got grants in less than or equal to 2 weeks are the ones who applied recently and front uploaded all the documents at one go. They have had no CO contact and got direct grant.
> 
> I guess they will be covering Feb 2016 applications in this and coming 2 weeks. And progress towards March, April and May. By the time June comes, they'll have enough applications to finish the quota of 2016.
> 
> Just my observation. Can be totally wrong. There have been exceptions as well.


----------



## dhruv_sahai

Ahmedkwt said:


> Congrats Dhruv, Could you please explain the following in your signature, if you dont mind
> 
> Emp-Verification call: 04/04/16
> Emp-Verification Cmpny: April
> 
> How employment verification happened ? Was that for two different companies?
> 
> Thank you



Hi Ahmedkwt,

General trend is that they call Applicant and enquire about the claimed information on Visa Application related to employment such as- Designation, Salary, Profile description, Joining Dates Releiving Dates etc.

They then go to Company and verify the details made on your Application and verify all Reference Letters, Appointment Letters and Pay Slips etc. 


So this 2 Stage Employment Verification was done for me:
*Call from DIBP-Australia-- India Post- Delhi on 4th April-2016* and
*Verification from company I worked for happened in April * dont know the date as HR didn't disclose it.. But she told that it happened in April.


I hope I made it clear.


Regards
DS


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats




rsharma069 said:


> wowwww I am so happy
> Got my Grant today
> 
> No employment verification done in my case.
> 
> 
> 261313 Software Engineer
> 08 Mar 16 Visa Application submitted( Uploaded all documents except India PCC)
> 06 Apr 16 1st CO contact requesting for PCC
> 19 Apr 16 PCC uploaded
> 10 May 16 Visa Grant
> XX Feb 17 IED lane:


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Hi Dhruv,

Congrats..

All the best




dhruv_sahai said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> My wait came to an end yesterday morning when I was scrolling down my mails in disappointment after getting up like every other day !
> 
> Yes its a GRANT !!!
> After 80 odd days after Lodge, 70 days after CO Contact and approx 55 days after Information Provided.
> 
> Special thanks to all the forum members who constantly enriched the process and provided their invaluable support and inputs.
> 
> This is a wonderful platform for individuals who want to file their visa on their own like me. Got every single details right from Assessment, IELTS, PTE, EOI and Visa Lodge. The journey has still not ended and I believe I would move up to one level where I would be planning Immigrate, Looking forward to meeting fellow Expats somewhere in Australia, looking for accommodation, JOB etc. I would be in touch guys....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Important note I want to make here is that: I mailed GSM Brisbane team in the morning around 5 AM IST on 9th May and I got the Grant in next 7 Hours.
> 
> I showed my disappointment in the mail and asked them if all the documents provided are sufficient for processing. God knows if that helped or it was a mere co-incidence.
> 
> Looks like they read every mail and do not reply.
> So an advise to all fellow members who have already crossed 90 days mark from Lodge to drop a mail and show your disappointment and ask for immediate update. It might help and has no negative impact. Worth trying once !!
> 
> 
> 
> Wish special luck to all expats. Looking forward to seeing everyone of you in Australia soon.
> 
> 
> Grant Date: 9- May-2016
> IED: 8-March-2017
> 
> Regards
> DS


----------



## Vardhan16

viga_friendz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How do I contact DIBP, if my application logdement date has exceeded 90 days?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vignesh R



Call to either +61731367000 or +61131881 . You will the routine response that your application is under routine checks. Be prepared to hear this answer. Do not expect any thing new than this !!!


----------



## dhruv_sahai

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Hi Dhruv,
> 
> Congrats..
> 
> All the best


Thanks Shawn for your wishes ..


Regards
DS


----------



## AbhishekKotian

dhruv_sahai said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> My wait came to an end yesterday morning when I was scrolling down my mails in disappointment after getting up like every other day !
> 
> Yes its a GRANT !!!
> After 80 odd days after Lodge, 70 days after CO Contact and approx 55 days after Information Provided.
> 
> Special thanks to all the forum members who constantly enriched the process and provided their invaluable support and inputs.
> 
> This is a wonderful platform for individuals who want to file their visa on their own like me. Got every single details right from Assessment, IELTS, PTE, EOI and Visa Lodge. The journey has still not ended and I believe I would move up to one level where I would be planning Immigrate, Looking forward to meeting fellow Expats somewhere in Australia, looking for accommodation, JOB etc. I would be in touch guys....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Important note I want to make here is that: I mailed GSM Brisbane team in the morning around 5 AM IST on 9th May and I got the Grant in next 7 Hours.
> 
> I showed my disappointment in the mail and asked them if all the documents provided are sufficient for processing. God knows if that helped or it was a mere co-incidence.
> 
> Looks like they read every mail and do not reply.
> So an advise to all fellow members who have already crossed 90 days mark from Lodge to drop a mail and show your disappointment and ask for immediate update. It might help and has no negative impact. Worth trying once !!
> 
> 
> 
> Wish special luck to all expats. Looking forward to seeing everyone of you in Australia soon.
> 
> 
> Grant Date: 9- May-2016
> IED: 8-March-2017
> 
> Regards
> DS


Congratulations Dhruv. All the best


----------



## Vardhan16

Aakash2012 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got my grant today. This waiting period was not easy to handle, but you guy made it quite easy for me and I was able to absorb all my anxiety. So sharing this new with you first.
> 
> Thank you all for your suggestions and support.
> 
> Wishing all the very best for all those who are still waiting.
> 
> Don't forget : The greatest PRAYER is patience.
> 
> Details below (for those who are using mobile applications)
> --------------------------------
> Visa 189
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> ACS: 15-Dec-15, Positive
> IELTS : 7.5
> EOI Submitted : 5th Aug 2015 (60 Points)
> Invite: 22-Jan-16
> Visa Lodged: 23-jan-16
> PCC(India): 29-Jan-16
> Medicals: 1-Feb-16 (cleared)
> Documents : All Uploaded
> CO Assigned : 10-Feb-16
> Requested Documents Uploaded : 16-Feb-2016
> Grant: 10-May-2016 :bounce: :first:
> IED: 27-Jan-2017 lane:


Hi Aaakash,

Congratulations !!! 
Was your case with Brisbane office? If yes, then I will also receive my grant in 90 days. because you have got grant exactly on 90th day after co contact. My CO contact is on Feb 13th.


----------



## PriyaIndia

Hi Dhruv,

Congratz, did you submit your form 80? Trying to find, if form80 is submitted why are they calling you again.



dhruv_sahai said:


> Hi Ahmedkwt,
> 
> General trend is that they call Applicant and enquire about the claimed information on Visa Application related to employment such as- Designation, Salary, Profile description, Joining Dates Releiving Dates etc.
> 
> They then go to Company and verify the details made on your Application and verify all Reference Letters, Appointment Letters and Pay Slips etc.
> 
> 
> So this 2 Stage Employment Verification was done for me:
> *Call from DIBP-Australia-- India Post- Delhi on 4th April-2016* and
> *Verification from company I worked for happened in April * dont know the date as HR didn't disclose it.. But she told that it happened in April.
> 
> 
> I hope I made it clear.
> 
> 
> Regards
> DS


----------



## andreyx108b

rsharma069 said:


> Hi Priya, PFB the details : EOI submission date - October 2015 Invite date - Jan 2016 CO from Adelaide or Brisbane - Adelaide Points claimed - 60 Points claimed for work experience - 5 CO contact date - 6 April 2016 Payment date -8 March 2016 Docs uploaded date - 9 March 2016 Grant date -10 May 2016



Congrats!!


----------



## dhruv_sahai

PriyaIndia said:


> Hi Dhruv,
> 
> Congratz, did you submit your form 80? Trying to find, if form80 is submitted why are they calling you again.



Hi Priya,

Yes form 80 was required for Primary and Secondary Applicant.
Looks like Employment verification is a part of process now. Both Personal call to Applicant and mail to Company.

Regards
DS


----------



## Atul33

Hi Mark,

I am currently at ACS skill evaluation stage. However, in case i get positive assessment and file EOI and get invited, would like to know that at what stage will i be requiring my wife to clear IELTS exam for proof of functional english. When will that be needed?

Thanks & Regards,
Atul


----------



## Abhi6060

Atul33 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I am currently at ACS skill evaluation stage. However, in case i get positive assessment and file EOI and get invited, would like to know that at what stage will i be requiring my wife to clear IELTS exam for proof of functional english. When will that be needed?
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Atul




After you are invited, you get 60 days to lodge visa application and your docs should be ready by then. Even if you don't have. The co will be assigned in 2-6 weeks and will ask you for her doc.


----------



## Ashish_2574

rsharma069 said:


> wowwww I am so happy
> Got my Grant today
> 
> No employment verification done in my case.
> 
> 261313 Software Engineer
> 08 Mar 16 Visa Application submitted( Uploaded all documents except India PCC)
> 06 Apr 16 1st CO contact requesting for PCC
> 19 Apr 16 PCC uploaded
> 10 May 16 Visa Grant
> XX Feb 17 IED lane:


Congrats buddy!! My timelines are very similar like you. Visa lodged on 3rd March. CO contacted on 24th March, all documents uploaded by 21st April(just two days after yours)

Hopefully I get my grant by this weekend.


----------



## Victor_Aus

On an average around 20 days to get grant after employment verification call / email

I may be wrong


----------



## Victor_Aus

Victor_Aus said:


> On an average around 20 days to get grant after employment verification call / email
> 
> I may be wrong


Nowadays I check started checking my horoscope more often  

Completed 86 days since lodge


----------



## Aakash2012

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi Aaakash,
> 
> Congratulations !!!
> Was your case with Brisbane office? If yes, then I will also receive my grant in 90 days. because you have got grant exactly on 90th day after co contact. My CO contact is on Feb 13th.


Yes .. CO Brisbane was assigned to me.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Atul33 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I am currently at ACS skill evaluation stage. However, in case i get positive assessment and file EOI and get invited, would like to know that at what stage will i be requiring my wife to clear IELTS exam for proof of functional english. When will that be needed?
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Atul


Atul - Once you file visa application, submit the fees and start uploading the docs, at that moment you require proof of functional english and you can do this via two options:

1. Either clear IELTS, PTE or TOEFL - which would cost more than second option.
2. Or get a letter from graduation/post graduation college that she has done studies/exams in english medium. This option is the easiest and virutally involve no cost. 

Rest your choice which is more convenient.


----------



## vikaschandra

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Atul - Once you file visa application, submit the fees and start uploading the docs, at that moment you require proof of functional english and you can do this via two options:
> 
> 1. Either clear IELTS, PTE or TOEFL - which would cost more than second option.
> 2. Or get a letter from graduation/post graduation college that she has done studies/exams in english medium. This option is the easiest and virutally involve no cost.
> 
> Rest your choice which is more convenient.


There is a third option to pay the VAC2 fees which is approximately AUD 4000+ some appicant are forced to choose this option as their spouse are unable to clear the language test nor can produce letter from college/university as their mode of teaching was regional language.


----------



## divtej

7Kryptonite said:


> Hey guys I desperately need someone to calm me down on this. Well from past 2 months I had called DIBP 4 times to check the status. Today I called again, making it 5 in 2 months. When the officer picked she did not sound pleasant. She straight away said that I have been calling consistently. I kind of lost hope of getting grant soon now. After the call I'm having an anxiety problem ? I'm just sharing with you guys because I know we all are here to remove stress of each other and obviously hearing others grant makes us happy too. Please someone tell me that by calling them it won't affect anything on my visa or grant. Appreciate it.


Hi Kryptonite,

I had the same problem. I had lodged visa on 20th Feb and CO assigned on 5th March. Since then I called them I guess maybe around 4 times. On the 4th call, I spoke to this lady and she even before asking my details, she said I have been calling consistently. I presume that you are onshore applicant. Because I live in melbourne and I guess the calls we make from here gets recorded. So please any senior member let us know if that will create an negative impact. Anyone faced any difficulty earlier. 

Regards,
Natasha


----------



## Abhi6060

divtej said:


> Hi Kryptonite,
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same problem. I had lodged visa on 20th Feb and CO assigned on 5th March. Since then I called them I guess maybe around 4 times. On the 4th call, I spoke to this lady and she even before asking my details, she said I have been calling consistently. I presume that you are onshore applicant. Because I live in melbourne and I guess the calls we make from here gets recorded. So please any senior member let us know if that will create an negative impact. Anyone faced any difficulty earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Natasha




It will never create an impact, be it positive or negative. It's your right to know the status and their job to inform.


----------



## divtej

Abhi6060 said:


> It will never create an impact, be it positive or negative. It's your right to know the status and their job to inform.


Thanks Abhi. Appreciate your response.

Regards,
Natasha


----------



## himanshu181in

divtej said:


> Thanks Abhi. Appreciate your response.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Natasha




What is your timeline??


----------



## divtej

himanshu181in said:


> What is your timeline??


Hi Abhi,

My timeline:

Visa lodged: 22nd feb
Co assigned: 10th March - requested for form 80, Skill assessment copy, PCC India & Oz
Uploaded documents on 22nd March

Since then no update.


----------



## Abhi6060

himanshu181in said:


> What is your timeline??




Visa lodged-March 7th 2016
CO assigned-March 22nd 2016
Docs uploaded-April 15th 2016
Waiting now.


----------



## Abhi6060

There were many applicants to have got the grant yesterday compared to previous weeks. Hopefully it continues. They need to clear those waiting files asap to avoid extra burden after June. Since they will be slightly busy in July.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## himanshu181in

Any grant today??



263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
Grant -


----------



## divtej

Abhi6060 said:


> There were many applicants to have got the grant yesterday compared to previous weeks. Hopefully it continues. They need to clear those waiting files asap to avoid extra burden after June. Since they will be slightly busy in July.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes that is correct. However with the pace of Brisbane team nothing could be said if they going to achieve the deadline. But yes hope they maintain the grant speed like how they did yesterday. That would be awesome for everyone waiting here...


----------



## divtej

himanshu181in said:


> Any grant today??
> 
> 
> 
> 263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
> VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
> CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
> Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
> Grant -


Hi Himanshu. I can see that you applied for 263111..And you are onshore applicant right? Well did you claim points for experience? if not then how many years of experience you showing it to them?


----------



## bhuiyena

hope things will be better this week!!


----------



## himanshu181in

divtej said:


> Hi Himanshu. I can see that you applied for 263111..And you are onshore applicant right? Well did you claim points for experience? if not then how many years of experience you showing it to them?


Yes I am an onshore applicant and I didn't claim any experience points
Bot sure why it is still taking so long


----------



## Abhi6060

himanshu181in said:


> Yes I am an onshore applicant and I didn't claim any experience points
> Bot sure why it is still taking so long




I believe that you should try calling. It's been more than 90 days since co assigned.


----------



## conjoinme

jairichi said:


> We got an email from CO requesting our US PCC. My daughter is 2 years old and PCC is not required for her. But, still her name was part of that attachment. There was no document requested for her (in her page in document) but only for us. This is their standard format. Nothing to worry.
> 
> As Vikas said if both parents have cleared medicals then the request is only for your child. But, the system generates attachment with everyone's name and it will specifically have the requested information in your child's page. Might be CO forgot to select that or it is a technical glitch (which I doubt).


Thanks jairichi & vikaschandra for explaining the request format. I could have a sigh of relief after looking at your responses. Thanks again guys. This forum is a big help in reducing the anxiety.

For others benefit - I did call up Adelaide office today morning and a nice lady responded. She listened to everything and then said that she can see the problem and she will send the email to CO who should be sending you the updated more info email. We chatted for nearly 10 minutes in which she mentioned that CO has made some notes about PCC for 2 of us and medical for our daughter. I further asked her which country PCCs as I have already uploaded all and showed her where they were. She confirmed that she can find all 5 PCCs. Luckily, our daughter's medical got uploaded today morning before this call so that part was also discussed. She assured to send the email to CO and I asked if I don't get response in couple of days, would it be ok to call back. She said there is no harm as atleast they can tell if there has been any further progress. So, guys if you have any query similar to mine (obviously not processing timelines) please do ring them. They are very helpful.

Now the final part, I received the email for more info couple of hours back which mentions PCCs against myself and wife's name and nothing for our kids. However, it didn't mention which country PCC but generic info that pcc needed for more than 12 months stay. I got worried but then saw that there is another email of "IMMI Assessment Commence" after 5 minutes of that more info email and it mentioned to disregard previous request letters. So, I got relaxed thinking all is well.
But my immi account still shows the status as "Information Requested". Does it take sometime to reflect the correct status? One important thing to note that of "IMMI Assessment Commence" email is not showing up in my immi account mailbox. Please tell me its alright. I might ring them again tomorrow if not.

I have been following forum and have seen that "IMMI Assessment Commence" email means delay in processing so keeping my fingers crossed 

Excuse me for the lengthy post but I thought it would help others facing the same. Thanks


----------



## himanshu181in

Abhi6060 said:


> I believe that you should try calling. It's been more than 90 days since co assigned.




Have called them many times but always get standard reply
File is under normal processing and will take time as case officers are very busy these days because of work lod


----------



## vikaschandra

conjoinme said:


> Thanks jairichi & vikaschandra for explaining the request format. I could have a sigh of relief after looking at your responses. Thanks again guys. This forum is a big help in reducing the anxiety.
> 
> For others benefit - I did call up Adelaide office today morning and a nice lady responded. She listened to everything and then said that she can see the problem and she will send the email to CO who should be sending you the updated more info email. We chatted for nearly 10 minutes in which she mentioned that CO has made some notes about PCC for 2 of us and medical for our daughter. I further asked her which country PCCs as I have already uploaded all and showed her where they were. She confirmed that she can find all 5 PCCs. Luckily, our daughter's medical got uploaded today morning before this call so that part was also discussed. She assured to send the email to CO and I asked if I don't get response in couple of days, would it be ok to call back. She said there is no harm as atleast they can tell if there has been any further progress. So, guys if you have any query similar to mine (obviously not processing timelines) please do ring them. They are very helpful.
> 
> Now the final part, I received the email for more info couple of hours back which mentions PCCs against myself and wife's name and nothing for our kids. However, it didn't mention which country PCC but generic info that pcc needed for more than 12 months stay. I got worried but then saw that there is another email of "IMMI Assessment Commence" after 5 minutes of that more info email and it mentioned to disregard previous request letters. So, I got relaxed thinking all is well.
> But my immi account still shows the status as "Information Requested". Does it take sometime to reflect the correct status? One important thing to note that of "IMMI Assessment Commence" email is not showing up in my immi account mailbox. Please tell me its alright. I might ring them again tomorrow if not.
> 
> I have been following forum and have seen that "IMMI Assessment Commence" email means delay in processing so keeping my fingers crossed
> 
> Excuse me for the lengthy post but I thought it would help others facing the same. Thanks


good to hear that things got cleared up for you. It is not true that if you receive immi assessment commence email it will delay in processing I got that too and my visa was processed within 70 days after lodging. 1 in 10 cases do get stuck somewhere cant say what is the reason behind it. So hope and pray that you are not that 1 and relax.

meanwhile if nothing else if required from your end to be submitted you can click the Information Provided button. As the information for your daughters medical was updated already and you have provided all the PCC.


----------



## KASharma

Congratulations


----------



## aliee

Hi guys, 

A quick help please. Yesterday I got the Invitation to apply for the visa  and my question is related to passport renewal before the Visa application. 

- I attempted PTE and Assessed by ACS on my current passport which is due to expire on 2nd Oct 2016. 

- I filed EOI with the same passport and got the invitation which will expire on 10th July 2016.

- I have already applied for the renewal of the passport and I will be getting it by 30th May 2016. 

> By the time I will arrange fee and documents for application I will have my new passport. Should I just mention my current passport as my renewed passport? Or Do I have to submit any additional form (929) with the application? 

Please suggest. Thanks. 

Aliee


----------



## vikaschandra

aliee said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A quick help please. Yesterday I got the Invitation to apply for the visa  and my question is related to passport renewal before the Visa application.
> 
> - I attempted PTE and Assessed by ACS on my current passport which is due to expire on 2nd Oct 2016.
> 
> - I filed EOI with the same passport and got the invitation which will expire on 10th July 2016.
> 
> - I have already applied for the renewal of the passport and I will be getting it by 30th May 2016.
> 
> > By the time I will arrange fee and documents for application I will have my new passport. Should I just mention my current passport as my renewed passport? Or Do I have to submit any additional form (929) with the application?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks.
> 
> Aliee


Congratulations on your invite. Lodge the visa with the current passport details and once you have your new passport use "update us" link of the immi account to notify DIBP about the passport change. 
You can use the form 929 as well either would work fine.


----------



## albena.d84

aliee said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A quick help please. Yesterday I got the Invitation to apply for the visa  and my question is related to passport renewal before the Visa application.
> 
> - I attempted PTE and Assessed by ACS on my current passport which is due to expire on 2nd Oct 2016.
> 
> - I filed EOI with the same passport and got the invitation which will expire on 10th July 2016.
> 
> - I have already applied for the renewal of the passport and I will be getting it by 30th May 2016.
> 
> > By the time I will arrange fee and documents for application I will have my new passport. Should I just mention my current passport as my renewed passport? Or Do I have to submit any additional form (929) with the application?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks.
> 
> Aliee


nope, just mentioned the expire passport in form 80 and attach the old and new one into immi account 

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Another round of EOI has been released on 11th May 2016 and this will have more applications with DIBP.

DIBP should have plans to handle increased no of applications in this year.. Dont know how they are managing but one thing is for sure they are experts in slowing down the process.


----------



## KennySaw

Hey guys,

Quick check how many people here who are awaiting their visa grant are undergoing external checks please ? Its been close to 150 days already since CO contact and still waiting therefore i am kind of lost, anyone here has a similar timeline or am i alone ?

Thanks guys


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

KennySaw said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Quick check how many people here who are awaiting their visa grant are undergoing external checks please ? Its been close to 150 days already since CO contact and still waiting therefore i am kind of lost, anyone here has a similar timeline or am i alone ?
> 
> Thanks guys



Pls call them or mail them till you get an satisfied answer.


----------



## himanshu181in

From and including: Saturday, 9 January 2016
To and including: Wednesday, 11 May 2016
Result: 124 days
It is 124 days from the start date to the end date, end date included
Or 4 months, 3 days including the end date
Alternative time units
124 days can be converted to one of these units:
10,713,600 seconds
178,560 minutes
2976 hours
124 days
17 weeks and 5 days
33.88% of 2016



263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
Grant -


----------



## KennySaw

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Pls call them or mail them till you get an satisfied answer.


I have been following the posts of Vikas and Audrey and many others. Most of them suggest calling them up in general is not a good practice as it might delay those who are waiting in the pool even longer. What are you thoughts on this guys ? I am kind of confused.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

KennySaw said:


> I have been following the posts of Vikas and Audrey and many others. Most of them suggest calling them up in general is not a good practice as it might delay those who are waiting in the pool even longer. What are you thoughts on this guys ? I am kind of confused.


Yes, but according to the DIBP website you have crossed your timeline.


----------



## KennySaw

himanshu181in said:


> From and including: Saturday, 9 January 2016
> To and including: Wednesday, 11 May 2016
> Result: 124 days
> It is 124 days from the start date to the end date, end date included
> Or 4 months, 3 days including the end date
> Alternative time units
> 124 days can be converted to one of these units:
> 10,713,600 seconds
> 178,560 minutes
> 2976 hours
> 124 days
> 17 weeks and 5 days
> 33.88% of 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
> VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
> CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
> Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
> Grant -




Hahaha a bit of laughter does help, seems like DIPS is overwhelmed with work.


----------



## Jasmin FR

I am waiting from 105 days, waiting for the answer :fingerscrossed:, I hopefully it will be positive.


----------



## Jasmin FR

*hopefully*

]I am waiting from 105 days, waiting for the answer :fingerscrossed:, 
I hope it will be positive.


----------



## KennySaw

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Yes, but according to the DIBP website you have crossed your timeline.


Yes dude i agree with you that 's an excellent point what are others thoughts on it ?


----------



## Andyiz

Hello,

I had called for my application lodged on 04th Feb 2016. All they can tell you is your application is under processing. You gotto wait to hear back. The SLA for 189 Visa application is 90 days; I had mentioned it to them. They said that is just a guideline. Applications can be approved after 90 days.. everything depends on the bandwidth and the number of applications lodged under DIPB.

Regards.


----------



## aliee

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations on your invite. Lodge the visa with the current passport details and once you have your new passport use "update us" link of the immi account to notify DIBP about the passport change.
> You can use the form 929 as well either would work fine.


Thanks Vikas!!!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

70 days since visa lodged..

No Co contact.. "Application Received"

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## KennySaw

Andyiz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had called for my application lodged on 04th Feb 2016. All they can tell you is your application is under processing. You gotto wait to hear back. The SLA for 189 Visa application is 90 days; I had mentioned it to them. They said that is just a guideline. Applications can be approved after 90 days.. everything depends on the bandwidth and the number of applications lodged under DIPB.
> 
> Regards.


Hi Andyiz,

I understand i am more concerned about the grant timeline for people undergoing external checks and rational being exactly your point if its a guideline the maximum period specified for a person under going external check is 1 year and given the number of applications to be processed this year they have a good reason not to get back to people like me for over an year right. However this is my point of view and i could be wrong what are your thoughts on this one. Thanks in advance for the reply man


----------



## jairichi

conjoinme said:


> Thanks jairichi & vikaschandra for explaining the request format. I could have a sigh of relief after looking at your responses. Thanks again guys. This forum is a big help in reducing the anxiety.
> 
> For others benefit - I did call up Adelaide office today morning and a nice lady responded. She listened to everything and then said that she can see the problem and she will send the email to CO who should be sending you the updated more info email. We chatted for nearly 10 minutes in which she mentioned that CO has made some notes about PCC for 2 of us and medical for our daughter. I further asked her which country PCCs as I have already uploaded all and showed her where they were. She confirmed that she can find all 5 PCCs. Luckily, our daughter's medical got uploaded today morning before this call so that part was also discussed. She assured to send the email to CO and I asked if I don't get response in couple of days, would it be ok to call back. She said there is no harm as atleast they can tell if there has been any further progress. So, guys if you have any query similar to mine (obviously not processing timelines) please do ring them. They are very helpful.
> 
> Now the final part, I received the email for more info couple of hours back which mentions PCCs against myself and wife's name and nothing for our kids. However, it didn't mention which country PCC but generic info that pcc needed for more than 12 months stay. I got worried but then saw that there is another email of "IMMI Assessment Commence" after 5 minutes of that more info email and it mentioned to disregard previous request letters. So, I got relaxed thinking all is well.
> But my immi account still shows the status as "Information Requested". Does it take sometime to reflect the correct status? One important thing to note that of "IMMI Assessment Commence" email is not showing up in my immi account mailbox. Please tell me its alright. I might ring them again tomorrow if not.
> 
> I have been following forum and have seen that "IMMI Assessment Commence" email means delay in processing so keeping my fingers crossed
> 
> Excuse me for the lengthy post but I thought it would help others facing the same. Thanks


Glad to know that you have cleared all your doubts by calling Australia immigration. Do not speculate about how your application is going to be processed based on "status update" provided to your email or immiaccount. Just relax. There is a high possibility that you might get grant quickly as there is not much to go through medical report that has been recently uploaded. Good luck.


----------



## gnt

farina said:


> ]I am waiting from 105 days, waiting for the answer :fingerscrossed:,
> I hope it will be positive.


Please share your time line.


----------



## SadPanda

Hey guys.. Finally received the grant email today . Although wasn't expecting this quick? Took literally 15 days from Brisbane Team.

Please refer to signature below for further info.

Wishing good luck to everyone!


----------



## gnt

SadPanda said:


> Hey guys.. Finally received the grant email today . Although wasn't expecting this quick? Took literally 15 days from Brisbane Team.
> 
> Please refer to signature below for further info.
> 
> Wishing good luck to everyone!


Congrats


----------



## vikaschandra

SadPanda said:


> Hey guys.. Finally received the grant email today . Although wasn't expecting this quick? Took literally 15 days from Brisbane Team.
> 
> Please refer to signature below for further info.
> 
> Wishing good luck to everyone!


sadpanda got to be Happy Panda Now.. 

Congratulations Mate..


----------



## BugsFromPune

*Grant!!!*

Hi all,
Happy to announce that I received my PR today...  Granted 32 days after CO contact. No employment verification. Sharing my timelines for your reference:

*ACS: *Positive (Software Engineer 261313) 21-Jan-2016
*EOI:* 22/Jan/2016 - 60 points (Age: 25; PTE: 10; Education: 15; WorkEx: 10)
*PTE: *14/Feb/2016 L/R/S/W: 87/90/74/90
(EOI changed to *65* points on 01/Mar/2016 - 5 points for work experience added)
*Invite:* 09/Mar/2016 
*PCC:* 31/Mar/2016
*Application lodged:* 06/Apr/2016
*Meds:* 08/Apr/2016
*CO Assign:* 09/Apr/2016, Adelaide
*All docs uploaded:* 18/Apr/2016
*Grant:* 11/May/2016

All the best to all...


----------



## Sush1

Congrats to you and Sad Panda both.



BugsFromPune said:


> Hi all,
> Happy to announce that I received my PR today...  Granted 32 days after CO contact. No employment verification. Sharing my timelines for your reference:
> 
> *ACS: *Positive (Software Engineer 261313) 21-Jan-2016
> *EOI:* 22/Jan/2016 - 60 points (Age: 25; PTE: 10; Education: 15; WorkEx: 10)
> *PTE: *14/Feb/2016 L/R/S/W: 87/90/74/90
> (EOI changed to *65* points on 01/Mar/2016 - 5 points for work experience added)
> *Invite:* 09/Mar/2016
> *PCC:* 31/Mar/2016
> *Application lodged:* 06/Apr/2016
> *Meds:* 08/Apr/2016
> *CO Assign:* 09/Apr/2016, Adelaide
> *All docs uploaded:* 18/Apr/2016
> *Grant:* 11/May/2016
> 
> All the best to all...


----------



## vikaschandra

BugsFromPune said:


> Hi all,
> Happy to announce that I received my PR today...  Granted 32 days after CO contact. No employment verification. Sharing my timelines for your reference:
> 
> *ACS: *Positive (Software Engineer 261313) 21-Jan-2016
> *EOI:* 22/Jan/2016 - 60 points (Age: 25; PTE: 10; Education: 15; WorkEx: 10)
> *PTE: *14/Feb/2016 L/R/S/W: 87/90/74/90
> (EOI changed to *65* points on 01/Mar/2016 - 5 points for work experience added)
> *Invite:* 09/Mar/2016
> *PCC:* 31/Mar/2016
> *Application lodged:* 06/Apr/2016
> *Meds:* 08/Apr/2016
> *CO Assign:* 09/Apr/2016, Adelaide
> *All docs uploaded:* 18/Apr/2016
> *Grant:* 11/May/2016
> 
> All the best to all...


Congratulations


----------



## choudharykrishna

SadPanda said:


> Hey guys.. Finally received the grant email today . Although wasn't expecting this quick? Took literally 15 days from Brisbane Team.
> 
> Please refer to signature below for further info.
> 
> Wishing good luck to everyone!


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## Raiyan

BugsFromPune said:


> Hi all,
> Happy to announce that I received my PR today...  Granted 32 days after CO contact. No employment verification. Sharing my timelines for your reference:
> 
> *ACS: *Positive (Software Engineer 261313) 21-Jan-2016
> *EOI:* 22/Jan/2016 - 60 points (Age: 25; PTE: 10; Education: 15; WorkEx: 10)
> *PTE: *14/Feb/2016 L/R/S/W: 87/90/74/90
> (EOI changed to *65* points on 01/Mar/2016 - 5 points for work experience added)
> *Invite:* 09/Mar/2016
> *PCC:* 31/Mar/2016
> *Application lodged:* 06/Apr/2016
> *Meds:* 08/Apr/2016
> *CO Assign:* 09/Apr/2016, Adelaide
> *All docs uploaded:* 18/Apr/2016
> *Grant:* 11/May/2016
> 
> All the best to all...



Congrats and all the very best!


----------



## Jaye

Got the Grant today!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Want to share some points from my case which may help other.

I have done the ACS assessment for my previous job for which I do not have any pay slip as it was a really small start up company.
As ACS does not ask for pay slip, it was not a problem to do the assessment.
ACS has deducted 2 years from my total 2.2 years of experience

After getting ACS assessment I started another job(Still working on this job).
In my EOI, I have claimed job experience for my current job for which I have all types of proof. 

I was worried about whether the CO will verify or ask for previous job pay slip for which I did the ACS assessment but do not have pay slip.
However, the CO did not ask anything about job experience and there was no employment verification for any of this job. And finally got the grant.

Here is timeline

-------------------------
Visa Lodge : 05-Feb-16 (All Doc upload upfront) - Onshore
CO Contact (GSM Brisbane) : 25-Feb-16 (Requesting PCC, Form 80)
Document Upload: 16-Mar-16 
Grant : 11-May-16


----------



## gnt

BugsFromPune said:


> Hi all,
> Happy to announce that I received my PR today...  Granted 32 days after CO contact. No employment verification. Sharing my timelines for your reference:
> 
> *ACS: *Positive (Software Engineer 261313) 21-Jan-2016
> *EOI:* 22/Jan/2016 - 60 points (Age: 25; PTE: 10; Education: 15; WorkEx: 10)
> *PTE: *14/Feb/2016 L/R/S/W: 87/90/74/90
> (EOI changed to *65* points on 01/Mar/2016 - 5 points for work experience added)
> *Invite:* 09/Mar/2016
> *PCC:* 31/Mar/2016
> *Application lodged:* 06/Apr/2016
> *Meds:* 08/Apr/2016
> *CO Assign:* 09/Apr/2016, Adelaide
> *All docs uploaded:* 18/Apr/2016
> *Grant:* 11/May/2016
> 
> All the best to all...


Congratulations


----------



## gnt

Jaye said:


> Got the Grant today!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Want to share some points from my case which may help other.
> 
> I have done the ACS assessment for my previous job for which I do not have any pay slip as it was a really small start up company.
> As ACS does not ask for pay slip, it was not a problem to do the assessment.
> ACS has deducted 2 years from my total 2.2 years of experience
> 
> After getting ACS assessment I started another job(Still working on this job).
> In my EOI, I have claimed job experience for my current job for which I have all types of proof.
> 
> I was worried about whether the CO will verify or ask for previous job pay slip for which I did the ACS assessment but do not have pay slip.
> However, the CO did not ask anything about job experience and there was no employment verification for any of this job. And finally got the grant.
> 
> Here is timeline
> 
> -------------------------
> Visa Lodge : 05-Feb-16 (All Doc upload upfront) - Onshore
> CO Contact (GSM Brisbane) : 25-Feb-16 (Requesting PCC, Form 80)
> Document Upload: 16-Mar-16
> Grant : 11-May-16



Many Congratulations


----------



## vikaschandra

Jaye said:


> Got the Grant today!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Want to share some points from my case which may help other.
> 
> I have done the ACS assessment for my previous job for which I do not have any pay slip as it was a really small start up company.
> As ACS does not ask for pay slip, it was not a problem to do the assessment.
> ACS has deducted 2 years from my total 2.2 years of experience
> 
> After getting ACS assessment I started another job(Still working on this job).
> In my EOI, I have claimed job experience for my current job for which I have all types of proof.
> 
> I was worried about whether the CO will verify or ask for previous job pay slip for which I did the ACS assessment but do not have pay slip.
> However, the CO did not ask anything about job experience and there was no employment verification for any of this job. And finally got the grant.
> 
> Here is timeline
> 
> -------------------------
> Visa Lodge : 05-Feb-16 (All Doc upload upfront) - Onshore
> CO Contact (GSM Brisbane) : 25-Feb-16 (Requesting PCC, Form 80)
> Document Upload: 16-Mar-16
> Grant : 11-May-16


Congratulations. Good to know that Brisbane has been issuing grants today.


----------



## abhipunjabi

BugsFromPune said:


> Hi all,
> Happy to announce that I received my PR today...  Granted 32 days after CO contact. No employment verification. Sharing my timelines for your reference:
> 
> ACS: Positive (Software Engineer 261313) 21-Jan-2016
> EOI: 22/Jan/2016 - 60 points (Age: 25; PTE: 10; Education: 15; WorkEx: 10)
> PTE: 14/Feb/2016 L/R/S/W: 87/90/74/90
> (EOI changed to 65 points on 01/Mar/2016 - 5 points for work experience added)
> Invite: 09/Mar/2016
> PCC: 31/Mar/2016
> Application lodged: 06/Apr/2016
> Meds: 08/Apr/2016
> CO Assign: 09/Apr/2016, Adelaide
> All docs uploaded: 18/Apr/2016
> Grant: 11/May/2016
> 
> All the best to all...


Congrats.
Are you an onshore applicant?

Regards.


----------



## sridevimca20022

Hi All,

My agent contacted the DIBP thru email and they got the response stating that the application is standard processing and verification checks . And in the mail it is also mentioned that for further queries contact GSM Brisbene and the officer is Brooke.


I have the below questions now

Is anyone has the same contact officer his name is Brooke from Brisbane

IS it a standard reply everyone will get once we contact DIBP or else my application is under employment verification.


Waiting for your replies eagerly...............


----------



## davidk59

Not sure when they will grant me a visa for 189. I've got CO assigned since 12th April, but I saw that a guy who got his co assigned on 9th got his visa today (11th May) - 32 days after co contacted.

I will need to wait to hear back from the Adelaide Team.


----------



## sridevimca20022

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My agent contacted the DIBP thru email and they got the response stating that the application is standard processing and verification checks . And in the mail it is also mentioned that for further queries contact GSM Brisbene and the officer is Brooke.
> 
> 
> I have the below questions now
> 
> Is anyone has the same contact officer his name is Brooke from Brisbane
> 
> IS it a standard reply everyone will get once we contact DIBP or else my application is under employment verification.
> 
> 
> Waiting for your replies eagerly...............



hi Experts,

Waiting for your replies...............


----------



## dlnswamy

msr83 said:


> grevolution said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I noticed from your signature that you applied for Singapore PCC. were you in Singapore when you did that? I also need to apply for Singapore PCC but I am in Sydney. Did they give you the PCC without the letter from CO? If yes, what kind of documentation did you provided to them?
> 
> will appreciate a reply. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Yes, I am in Singapore and submitted VISA application form which mentions me and my wife name.
Click to expand...

Hi, Can you please let me know the reference of MARA agent in Singapore so that I can get in touch with him. How much did he charge?


----------



## rajeevjaiiswal

Will lodge EOI for NSW and Victoria nomination to boost score up to 70. Any chance of getting nomination from these 2 provinces? 




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261313 - Software Engineer
02/05/2016 - ACS +ve
02/05/2016 - PTE (overall 73)
09/05/2016 - EOI Filed (65 till June 2016 end)


----------



## jairichi

dlnswamy said:


> Hi, Can you please let me know the reference of MARA agent in Singapore so that I can get in touch with him. How much did he charge?


Do not waste your money by going through an agent. You will learn lots through this forum about Australia immigration process and get better guidance and true experience from members. It is a DIY process.


----------



## gnt

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My agent contacted the DIBP thru email and they got the response stating that the application is standard processing and verification checks . And in the mail it is also mentioned that for further queries contact GSM Brisbene and the officer is Brooke.
> 
> 
> I have the below questions now
> 
> Is anyone has the same contact officer his name is Brooke from Brisbane
> 
> IS it a standard reply everyone will get once we contact DIBP or else my application is under employment verification.
> 
> 
> Waiting for your replies eagerly...............


Hello, 

This is a standard reply from DIBP. 

My CO is from Adelaide.


----------



## dlnswamy

Hi All,

I have couple of queries regarding using the services of MARA agent. I contacted one agent from Australia. He says that once I get invitation after filing EOI, he will pay the VISA fee from his account since he will login with his Id. Before that I need to transfer Visa Fee to his account itseems. I want to know is it standard practice or how genuine is this. I thought once we get Invitation to apply, we will have access to pay Visa Fee even though we use Agent services. 

Can you please suggest, should I trust him or go for other MARA agent?

Appreciate your help in this since am waiting. 

I got total 60 points for software engineer code. Want to apply for 189 or 190.


----------



## vikaschandra

rajeevjaiiswal said:


> Will lodge EOI for NSW and Victoria nomination to boost score up to 70. Any chance of getting nomination from these 2 provinces?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 02/05/2016 - ACS +ve
> 02/05/2016 - PTE (overall 73)
> 09/05/2016 - EOI Filed (65 till June 2016 end)


Rajeev please post the eoi related question on respective thread. Link here 
Only chances to get nominated are from these two states (AU does not have province)
but when the question is tough to answer.


----------



## dlnswamy

jairichi said:


> dlnswamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Can you please let me know the reference of MARA agent in Singapore so that I can get in touch with him. How much did he charge?
> 
> 
> 
> Do not waste your money by going through an agent. You will learn lots through this forum about Australia immigration process and get better guidance and true experience from members. It is a DIY process.
Click to expand...

Hi Jai,

Thank you four response. I am confused with applying EOI with NSW. Is it something that we file an EOI and apply EOI with other states for getting sponsorships? Do we need to submit separate EOI with different states?

Appreciate your help to understand the process of applying EOI. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PriyaIndia

Congratz, how many points claimed fr work experience?



Jaye said:


> Got the Grant today!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Want to share some points from my case which may help other.
> 
> I have done the ACS assessment for my previous job for which I do not have any pay slip as it was a really small start up company.
> As ACS does not ask for pay slip, it was not a problem to do the assessment.
> ACS has deducted 2 years from my total 2.2 years of experience
> 
> After getting ACS assessment I started another job(Still working on this job).
> In my EOI, I have claimed job experience for my current job for which I have all types of proof.
> 
> I was worried about whether the CO will verify or ask for previous job pay slip for which I did the ACS assessment but do not have pay slip.
> However, the CO did not ask anything about job experience and there was no employment verification for any of this job. And finally got the grant.
> 
> Here is timeline
> 
> -------------------------
> Visa Lodge : 05-Feb-16 (All Doc upload upfront) - Onshore
> CO Contact (GSM Brisbane) : 25-Feb-16 (Requesting PCC, Form 80)
> Document Upload: 16-Mar-16
> Grant : 11-May-16


----------



## rajeevjaiiswal

dlnswamy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have couple of queries regarding using the services of MARA agent. I contacted one agent from Australia. He says that once I get invitation after filing EOI, he will pay the VISA fee from his account since he will login with his Id. Before that I need to transfer Visa Fee to his account itseems. I want to know is it standard practice or how genuine is this. I thought once we get Invitation to apply, we will have access to pay Visa Fee even though we use Agent services.
> 
> Can you please suggest, should I trust him or go for other MARA agent?
> 
> Appreciate your help in this since am waiting.
> 
> I got total 60 points for software engineer code. Want to apply for 189 or 190.




I do not think this is standard practice.


----------



## jairichi

dlnswamy said:


> Hi Jai,
> 
> Thank you four response. I am confused with applying EOI with NSW. Is it something that we file an EOI and apply EOI with other states for getting sponsorships? Do we need to submit separate EOI with different states?
> 
> Appreciate your help to understand the process of applying EOI.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


When you create your EOI choose all states you are interested in. If NSW is chosen while you create EOI they will have access to your profile. If they are interested in your profile they will send an invite to you through EOI account giving you 14 days to accept and file for their state nomination. For other states, I believe you need to file for state nomination separately if you meet their eligibility.


----------



## rajeevjaiiswal

vikaschandra said:


> Rajeev please post the eoi related question on respective thread. Link here
> Only chances to get nominated are from these two states (AU does not have province)
> but when the question is tough to answer.


Sure. Thanks for guidance.


----------



## apoorvc

Hi Mates

I am also a sailor, waiting for the grant, my timelines are 

ACS Aug 2015
EOI Dec 2016
ITA JAN 2016
VISA Lodged : 13 Feb 2016
CO Assigned : 28 Feb 2016
Grant : :juggle:

Mates, Can you please confirm that does CO verifies about the current company or all the employment which you have claimed till now.


----------



## gnt

apoorvc said:


> Hi Mates
> 
> I am also a sailor, waiting for the grant, my timelines are
> 
> ACS Aug 2015
> EOI Dec 2016
> ITA JAN 2016
> VISA Lodged : 13 Feb 2016
> CO Assigned : 28 Feb 2016
> Grant : :juggle:
> 
> Mates, Can you please confirm that does CO verifies about the current company or all the employment which you have claimed till now.


They verify all the employment claimed. depending if they are doing employment verification. Most have got grants without employment verification.


----------



## Jaye

PriyaIndia said:


> Congratz, how many points claimed fr work experience?


I claimed 5 point for 1 year Australian job experience


----------



## vish555

Hello All , 

Subscribing .. Planning to lodge visa soon


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Amazingly fast.

Congrats..




SadPanda said:


> Hey guys.. Finally received the grant email today . Although wasn't expecting this quick? Took literally 15 days from Brisbane Team.
> 
> Please refer to signature below for further info.
> 
> Wishing good luck to everyone!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats jaye on the grant.



Jaye said:


> Got the Grant today!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Want to share some points from my case which may help other.
> 
> I have done the ACS assessment for my previous job for which I do not have any pay slip as it was a really small start up company.
> As ACS does not ask for pay slip, it was not a problem to do the assessment.
> ACS has deducted 2 years from my total 2.2 years of experience
> 
> After getting ACS assessment I started another job(Still working on this job).
> In my EOI, I have claimed job experience for my current job for which I have all types of proof.
> 
> I was worried about whether the CO will verify or ask for previous job pay slip for which I did the ACS assessment but do not have pay slip.
> However, the CO did not ask anything about job experience and there was no employment verification for any of this job. And finally got the grant.
> 
> Here is timeline
> 
> -------------------------
> Visa Lodge : 05-Feb-16 (All Doc upload upfront) - Onshore
> CO Contact (GSM Brisbane) : 25-Feb-16 (Requesting PCC, Form 80)
> Document Upload: 16-Mar-16
> Grant : 11-May-16


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Hi Sridevi,

So finally you got to hear form DIBP..

No worries,... you will get ur grant soon...




sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My agent contacted the DIBP thru email and they got the response stating that the application is standard processing and verification checks . And in the mail it is also mentioned that for further queries contact GSM Brisbene and the officer is Brooke.
> 
> 
> I have the below questions now
> 
> Is anyone has the same contact officer his name is Brooke from Brisbane
> 
> IS it a standard reply everyone will get once we contact DIBP or else my application is under employment verification.
> 
> 
> Waiting for your replies eagerly...............


----------



## AbhishekKotian

SadPanda said:


> Hey guys.. Finally received the grant email today . Although wasn't expecting this quick? Took literally 15 days from Brisbane Team.
> 
> Please refer to signature below for further info.
> 
> Wishing good luck to everyone!


Congratulations and All the Best


----------



## AbhishekKotian

BugsFromPune said:


> Hi all,
> Happy to announce that I received my PR today...  Granted 32 days after CO contact. No employment verification. Sharing my timelines for your reference:
> 
> *ACS: *Positive (Software Engineer 261313) 21-Jan-2016
> *EOI:* 22/Jan/2016 - 60 points (Age: 25; PTE: 10; Education: 15; WorkEx: 10)
> *PTE: *14/Feb/2016 L/R/S/W: 87/90/74/90
> (EOI changed to *65* points on 01/Mar/2016 - 5 points for work experience added)
> *Invite:* 09/Mar/2016
> *PCC:* 31/Mar/2016
> *Application lodged:* 06/Apr/2016
> *Meds:* 08/Apr/2016
> *CO Assign:* 09/Apr/2016, Adelaide
> *All docs uploaded:* 18/Apr/2016
> *Grant:* 11/May/2016
> 
> All the best to all...


Congratulations


----------



## vish555

Hello All , 

My wife's middle name in my passport is incorrect(spelling is incorrect) , I had used the same passport for ACS . Should i consider changing it or is there any other alternative ?


----------



## jairichi

vish555 said:


> Hello All ,
> 
> My wife's middle name in my passport is incorrect(spelling is incorrect) , I had used the same passport for ACS . Should i consider changing it or is there any other alternative ?


Get it corrected.


----------



## sridevimca20022

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Hi Sridevi,
> 
> So finally you got to hear form DIBP..
> 
> No worries,... you will get ur grant soon...



Yeah..after hearing from DIBP feeling motivated.Any updates from your side...


----------



## Prash2533

*Health Assessment*

Got this message in my health assessment page, what exactly does that mean:

A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter.


----------



## jairichi

Prash2533 said:


> Got this message in my health assessment page, what exactly does that mean:
> 
> A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter.


If you had recently gone for your health examination then the clinic is currently processing and uploading results/reports.


----------



## Mithung

Prash2533 said:


> Got this message in my health assessment page, what exactly does that mean:
> 
> A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter.


Your clinic has not uploaded the test results to DIBP yet. You can check the status at https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## Abhi6060

I tried contacting my employer to know if they have received a verification call. Though they haven't, but I found that 2 of the 4 numbers aren't being used by them. However, the person issued this letter mentioned his phone numbers and email are reachable. Will it create any issue?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlnswamy

Prash2533 said:


> Got this message in my health assessment page, what exactly does that mean:
> 
> A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter.


Hi Prash,

Can you please let me know did you take the services of any MARA agent for filing EOI and sending for ACS evaluation..?

I want to apply for ACS assessment myself, can you please help me out.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

Can someone please help me out with the Email id for DIBP?


----------



## jairichi

dlnswamy said:


> Hi Prash,
> 
> Can you please let me know did you take the services of any MARA agent for filing EOI and sending for ACS evaluation..?
> 
> I want to apply for ACS assessment myself, can you please help me out.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


For ACS evaluation submit the following online
1. Notarized color copies of your mark sheets/transcripts and degree certificate.
2. Notarized color copies of experience letters detailing job responsibilities from all your employers (check ACS website), few pay slips for each year or income tax returns.
3. Resume
4. Notarized copy of passport.

Notary be in the format mentioned in ACS website.

The following information is required on each page of your certified copy:
 The words Certified True Copy of the Original
 The signature of the certifying person
 The name of the certifying person
 Registration number or title of the certifying person (e.g.: Police Officer, Doctor)
 Certification details must be legible on the copy and the certification should be dated

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## Abhi6060

Hi Vikas Chandra, 
Need your help....
I tried contacting my employer to know if they have received a verification call. Though they haven't, but I found that 2 of the 4 numbers aren't being used by them. However, the person issued this letter mentioned his phone numbers and email are reachable. Will it create any issue?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlnswamy

jairichi said:


> For ACS evaluation submit the following online
> 1. Notarized color copies of your mark sheets/transcripts and degree certificate.
> 2. Notarized color copies of experience letters detailing job responsibilities from all your employers (check ACS website), few pay slips for each year or income tax returns.
> 3. Resume
> 4. Notarized copy of passport.
> 
> Notary be in the format mentioned in ACS website.
> 
> The following information is required on each page of your certified copy:
>  The words Certified True Copy of the Original
>  The signature of the certifying person
>  The name of the certifying person
>  Registration number or title of the certifying person (e.g.: Police Officer, Doctor)
>  Certification details must be legible on the copy and the certification should be dated
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


Hi Jai,

Thank you for your quick reply and support. Can you please let me know what does transcripts mean..? Is transcripts and mark sheets both are same..? Sorry if I have asked basic queries.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jairichi

dlnswamy said:


> Hi Jai,
> 
> Thank you for your quick reply and support. Can you please let me know what does transcripts mean..? Is transcripts and mark sheets both are same..? Sorry if I have asked basic queries.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes, mark sheets. I am trying to save you money by not going through an agent.


----------



## Prash2533

dlnswamy said:


> Hi Prash,
> 
> Can you please let me know did you take the services of any MARA agent for filing EOI and sending for ACS evaluation..?
> 
> I want to apply for ACS assessment myself, can you please help me out.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I think Jairichi has already provided you the most appropriate info, if you still need help do reply to my PM. No need to spend time/money on agents. Same time can be spent on learning the process bu going through the forum and you will find lot of info in ACS thread in same forum.


----------



## dlnswamy

jairichi said:


> Yes, mark sheets. I am trying to save you money by not going through an agent.


Thank you Jaichi for your quick reply.

Final query regarding notarized copies, mine is a 3 year degree. Can I send one Consolidated marks sheet & degree certificate OR yearly mark sheets & degree certificate..?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dlnswamy

Prash2533 said:


> I think Jairichi has already provided you the most appropriate info, if you still need help do reply to my PM. No need to spend time/money on agents. Same time can be spent on learning the process bu going through the forum and you will find lot of info in ACS thread in same forum.


Thank you Prash, I have sent you mail. Can you please check and reply accordingly.


----------



## Prash2533

dlnswamy said:


> Thank you Jaichi for your quick reply.
> 
> Final query regarding notarized copies, mine is a 3 year degree. Can I send one Consolidated marks sheet & degree certificate OR yearly mark sheets & degree certificate..?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Keep your marksheets consolidated as one doc and degree as separate doc. Just Make sure they are also specified in English language and mention your name same as in passport.


----------



## dlnswamy

Prash2533 said:


> Keep your marksheets consolidated as one doc and degree as separate doc. Just Make sure they are also specified in English language and mention your name same as in passport.


Thank you Jaichi and Prash, made my day by not going to an agent


----------



## vikaschandra

Abhi6060 said:


> Hi Vikas Chandra,
> Need your help....
> I tried contacting my employer to know if they have received a verification call. Though they haven't, but I found that 2 of the 4 numbers aren't being used by them. However, the person issued this letter mentioned his phone numbers and email are reachable. Will it create any issue?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No that should not be an issue they will find out the other number where dibp can reach your Hr if required


----------



## andreyx108b

BugsFromPune said:


> Hi all, Happy to announce that I received my PR today...  Granted 32 days after CO contact. No employment verification. Sharing my timelines for your reference: ACS: Positive (Software Engineer 261313) 21-Jan-2016 EOI: 22/Jan/2016 - 60 points (Age: 25; PTE: 10; Education: 15; WorkEx: 10) PTE: 14/Feb/2016 L/R/S/W: 87/90/74/90 (EOI changed to 65 points on 01/Mar/2016 - 5 points for work experience added) Invite: 09/Mar/2016 PCC: 31/Mar/2016 Application lodged: 06/Apr/2016 Meds: 08/Apr/2016 CO Assign: 09/Apr/2016, Adelaide All docs uploaded: 18/Apr/2016 Grant: 11/May/2016 All the best to all...


Congratulations!

All the best!


----------



## Abhi6060

vikaschandra said:


> No that should not be an issue they will find out the other number where dibp can reach your Hr if required




Thanks Vikas.


----------



## Enveng

jairichi said:


> Vikas has clearly explained it to you.
> With 20 months of experience you had (according to EA) you would not have got 5 points for employment and you would have been ineligible to apply for 189 as the minimum required is 60 points. There is a possibility that CO might ask you to withdraw you application with or without a refund. There is another possibility where CO might ask you to redo your skills assessment with EA. The latter (my imagination), I have never come across anyone gone through this situation.


Hi Jairichi,

I have been granted a visa. So, just wanted to inform you that next time if you wish to advise here in the forum, better upgrade your knowledge. The role of EA is to give either positive or negative view on relevant skill but not on relevant employment. This is totally up to DIBP to decide the nature of employment whether it is relevant or not. My documents were genuine so it didn't matter if the employment was assessed by EA or not. Additionally, I did't had an employment verification.


----------



## Enveng

vikaschandra said:


> I agree with sahil and jairichi, though it was not correct to claim the points for employment episode that was not assessed by EA. But since you have already had CO contact so lets just wait and watch on whats next for you. Kee your fingers crossed that CO just verify those employment from their side and give you positive outcome.
> 
> Let us hope for the best.


Hi Vikaschandra,

I have been granted a visa. So, just wanted to inform you that next time if you wish to advise here in the forum, better upgrade your knowledge. The role of EA is to give either positive or negative view on relevant skill but not on relevant employment. This is totally up to DIBP to decide the nature of employment whether it is relevant or not. My documents were genuine so it didn't matter if the employment was assessed by EA or not. Additionally, I did't had an employment verification.


----------



## Enveng

Sahiledge said:


> I guess you might have opted for Relevant work experience assessment from EA and hence they commented that you have 20 months of relevant work experience.
> If you want to be positive, you should hold to that statement which was quite clear at time while we apply for assessment that EA only gives comment on the relevant experience and the authority to award you the points for your employment rests with DIBP and as very well it is known to us that DIBP carries out job verification on its own to assess your employment relevance. So if your R&R letters are perfect and genuine, I don't think you should worry about anything.
> However, in the end it very much depends on the CO.
> But at least its not all grim for you.
> All the best.


Hi Sahiledge,

I have been granted a visa. Thanks for your thoughtful comment. You were absolute correct unlike few clown experts who produce restive feelings to people in this forum.

The role of EA is to give either positive or negative view on relevant skill but not on relevant employment. This is totally up to DIBP to decide the nature of employment whether it is relevant or not. My documents were genuine so it didn't matter if the employment was assessed by EA or not. Additionally, I did't had an employment verification.


----------



## Ashish_2574

Enveng said:


> Hi Vikaschandra,
> 
> I have been granted a visa. So, just wanted to inform you that next time if you wish to advise here in the forum, better upgrade your knowledge. The role of EA is to give either positive or negative view on relevant skill but not on relevant employment. This is totally up to DIBP to decide the nature of employment whether it is relevant or not. My documents were genuine so it didn't matter if the employment was assessed by EA or not. Additionally, I did't had an employment verification.


I feel you need to be little courteous when you respond to anyone. This is forum and people help each other with best of knowledge and experience. We are happy that you got grant without any issues.

All the best.


----------



## priyasub

Hi All , 

I am in the process of filling the VISA application in IMMI account of 17 pages for 189 VISA
While filling the employment history details , It is not allowing the "DATE TO" field as blank for my current job.
please advice if we can select the DATE TO field as today's date and proceed.


----------



## Enveng

Ashish_2574 said:


> I feel you need to be little courteous when you respond to anyone. This is forum and people help each other with best of knowledge and experience. We are happy that you got grant without any issues.
> 
> All the best.


Well my suggestion is meant for people who possess very limited information and start advising others. You are correct that we should share our knowledge and experience to help each other, but not to frustrate people who are already too much anxious after lodging visa application.


----------



## Ashish_2574

priyasub said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I am in the process of filling the VISA application in IMMI account of 17 pages for 189 VISA
> While filling the employment history details , It is not allowing the "DATE TO" field as blank for my current job.
> please advice if we can select the DATE TO field as today's date and proceed.


For current employment, just mention mon-year like may-2016 this should be allowed. Try help link, it's clearly stated in it.


----------



## jairichi

priyasub said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I am in the process of filling the VISA application in IMMI account of 17 pages for 189 VISA
> While filling the employment history details , It is not allowing the "DATE TO" field as blank for my current job.
> please advice if we can select the DATE TO field as today's date and proceed.


Just type "CURRENT" or "PRESENT"


----------



## jairichi

Enveng said:


> Hi Jairichi,
> 
> I have been granted a visa. So, just wanted to inform you that next time if you wish to advise here in the forum, better upgrade your knowledge. The role of EA is to give either positive or negative view on relevant skill but not on relevant employment. This is totally up to DIBP to decide the nature of employment whether it is relevant or not. My documents were genuine so it didn't matter if the employment was assessed by EA or not. Additionally, I did't had an employment verification.


So, this is the way you tell everyone in the forum the glad news that you got a grant. Before you allege me being sarcastic I say 'Congrats'.

First stop calling us by names. Learn to be courteous and respect people whatever the situation may be. Second we never claimed to be experts in Australia immigration. We are not agents or solicitors or DIBP personnel. We provide suggestions and opinions (not advices as you say) based on the little information one provide with our experience, what we read online and get to know from others. You being educated should know that any information provided in a forum is not fool proof. We never had your full file in front of us to go through to give you a better opinion. In addition you are pointing the fact that all your documents were genuine. No one that includes me questioned the genuine nature of your documents. I am not here to argue with you nor I am bothered by your callous response. I have grown up.


----------



## baran

hi all,

I have doubt related to my graduation degree which is in Production Engineering but have 8 years of experience in IT field. Will that be a problem while accessing my self for visa application and how many points i can get for that?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jairichi

baran said:


> hi all,
> 
> I have doubt related to my graduation degree which is in Production Engineering but have 8 years of experience in IT field. Will that be a problem while accessing my self for visa application and how many points i can get for that?
> 
> Thanks in advance


For education not related to occupation you might lose four years of your work experience and might be deemed skilled only after the first four years of work experience.


----------



## gnt

jairichi said:


> So, this is the way you tell everyone in the forum the glad news that you got a grant. Before you allege me being sarcastic I say 'Congrats'.
> 
> First stop calling us by names. Learn to be courteous and respect people whatever the situation may be. Second we never claimed to be experts in Australia immigration. We are not agents or solicitors or DIBP personnel. We provide suggestions and opinions (not advices as you say) based on the little information one provide with our experience, what we read online and get to know from others. You being educated should know that any information provided in a forum is not fool proof. We never had your full file in front of us to go through to give you a better opinion. In addition you are pointing the fact that all your documents were genuine. No one that includes me questioned the genuine nature of your documents. I am not here to argue with you nor I am bothered by your callous response. I have grown up.


Hey Jairichi, 

I totally agree with you mate. and trust me I respect your feeling. I would really like you and other to keep on helping on this forum. You are a good person. 

Regards
gnt


----------



## jairichi

Ashish_2574 said:


> I feel you need to be little courteous when you respond to anyone. This is forum and people help each other with best of knowledge and experience. We are happy that you got grant without any issues.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks for your support.


----------



## jairichi

gnt said:


> Hey Jairichi,
> 
> I totally agree with you mate. and trust me I respect your feeling. I would really like you and other to keep on helping on this forum. You are a good person.
> 
> Regards
> gnt


Thank gnt you for your kind words and support. I am not going to stop sharing the little knowledge I have due to that response.


----------



## SunnyMalhotra

Has anyone been issued with visa under 189 category. CO asked for evidence of relationship and same has been submitted under 28 days. No response received yet.

___________________
EOI filed: 12 Jan
EOI Received: 22 jan
Visa lodged: 19 Mar
CO 1st contact: 31 Mar (Asked for evidence of relationship with spouse)
Evidence submitted: 26 Apr.


----------



## jairichi

SunnyMalhotra said:


> Has anyone been issued with visa under 189 category. CO asked for evidence of relationship and same has been submitted under 28 days. No response received yet.
> 
> ___________________
> EOI filed: 12 Jan
> EOI Received: 22 jan
> Visa lodged: 19 Mar
> CO 1st contact: 31 Mar (Asked for evidence of relationship with spouse)
> Evidence submitted: 26 Apr.


If you look in this thread many have received 189 PR visa. Also, you can have a look at https://myimmitracker.com to get an idea.


----------



## Abhi6060

jairichi said:


> If you look in this thread many have received 189 PR visa. Also, you can have a look at https://myimmitracker.com to get an idea.




Hey Jai,,,,
Appreciate your demeanour to assist others despite being criticised for nothing...keep going. Goes for Vikas, too.
Thank you mates for clarifying our doubts numerous times.


----------



## jairichi

Abhi6060 said:


> Hey Jai,,,,
> Appreciate your demeanour to assist others despite being criticised for nothing...keep going. Goes for Vikas, too.
> Thank you mates for clarifying our doubts numerous times.


Hi Abhi,

Thank you for your support. I would like to put that incident behind me and move forward.


----------



## iamecstatic

Is this the correct location to upload PCC that I got from passport office in India?
Evidence Type - "Character, Evidence Of'
Document Type - "Overseas Police Clearance - National"


----------



## SunnyMalhotra

Thanks Jai. I visited the link and referring to other cases , I see the response time varying from 20 to 60 days.


----------



## pranjalrajput

jairichi said:


> If you look in this thread many have received 189 PR visa. Also, you can have a look at https://myimmitracker.com to get an idea.


Thanks @jairichi for the useful link. All the best.


----------



## jairichi

SunnyMalhotra said:


> Thanks Jai. I visited the link and referring to other cases , I see the response time varying from 20 to 60 days.


You are welcome Sunny. Each case is different. Since you uploaded all documents you can wait for a grant mail. But, can not say when.


----------



## jairichi

pranjalrajput said:


> Thanks @jairichi for the useful link. All the best.


Thank you. Good luck to you too.


----------



## Prash2533

iamecstatic said:


> Is this the correct location to upload PCC that I got from passport office in India?
> Evidence Type - "Character, Evidence Of'
> Document Type - "Overseas Police Clearance - National"


Yes


----------



## bhuiyena

Jaye said:


> Got the Grant today!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Want to share some points from my case which may help other.
> 
> I have done the ACS assessment for my previous job for which I do not have any pay slip as it was a really small start up company.
> As ACS does not ask for pay slip, it was not a problem to do the assessment.
> ACS has deducted 2 years from my total 2.2 years of experience
> 
> After getting ACS assessment I started another job(Still working on this job).
> In my EOI, I have claimed job experience for my current job for which I have all types of proof.
> 
> I was worried about whether the CO will verify or ask for previous job pay slip for which I did the ACS assessment but do not have pay slip.
> However, the CO did not ask anything about job experience and there was no employment verification for any of this job. And finally got the grant.
> 
> Here is timeline
> 
> -------------------------
> Visa Lodge : 05-Feb-16 (All Doc upload upfront) - Onshore
> CO Contact (GSM Brisbane) : 25-Feb-16 (Requesting PCC, Form 80)
> Document Upload: 16-Mar-16
> Grant : 11-May-16


Congratulations! Our timeline is almost same..


----------



## rohitjaggi

Hi,

Kept my 189 on hold and added my partner submitted all the required documents just left with Indian PCC.

Does anyone know how much time it takes for PCC in INDIA if you apply it from INDIA itself.

Thanks
Regards


----------



## ruzky

Hi 

Occupation: 233914 Engineering Technologist ? Does is cover Telecommunication ?

Thanks


----------



## KennySaw

Hey guys,

Are there people here who are undergoing external checks ?


----------



## Fremantle2016

*Start 189 application without FBI Background check?*

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. I just got an invitation to apply for a 189 visa as a mechanical engineer. I have all required documents ready, except medical and I am still waiting on the FBI background check.(as I lived in the USA previously) I applied for the FBI background check in March so I expect it to come in sometime next month. Now my question is, is it better to wait with submitting the application until I have all documents? (so they can handle it all at once) Or is it better to start the application and submit the FBI check once it comes in? I like to hear your guys' opinion.

Good luck!


----------



## Abhi6060

Fremantle2016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I am new to this forum. I just got an invitation to apply for a 189 visa as a mechanical engineer. I have all required documents ready, except medical and I am still waiting on the FBI background check.(as I lived in the USA previously) I applied for the FBI background check in March so I expect it to come in sometime next month. Now my question is, is it better to wait with submitting the application until I have all documents? (so they can handle it all at once) Or is it better to start the application and submit the FBI check once it comes in? I like to hear your guys' opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!




Lodge your visa with the documents you have right now. Once lodged, it will create HAP ID and you can take an appointment for medical. As far FBI checks, the case officer will be assigned in 2-6 weeks, he will ask you to submit required docs in 28 days, in case you won't have it by then. You can submit later on.


----------



## pras07

Fremantle2016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I just got an invitation to apply for a 189 visa as a mechanical engineer. I have all required documents ready, except medical and I am still waiting on the FBI background check.(as I lived in the USA previously) I applied for the FBI background check in March so I expect it to come in sometime next month. Now my question is, is it better to wait with submitting the application until I have all documents? (so they can handle it all at once) Or is it better to start the application and submit the FBI check once it comes in? I like to hear your guys' opinion.
> 
> Good luck!


If you are looking for speedy grant then I would say you arrange all documents including India PCC, form 80, 1221 and medicals before Visa fee payment and once you have everything handy then pay the fee and upload all the documents upfront.


----------



## Ashish_2574

rohitjaggi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Kept my 189 on hold and added my partner submitted all the required documents just left with Indian PCC.
> 
> Does anyone know how much time it takes for PCC in INDIA if you apply it from INDIA itself.
> 
> Thanks
> Regards


It depends. It is possible that PSK will issue PCC on the spot without initiating police verification. If there is police verification then it may take up to 2-3 weeks. Subscribe to SMS service, that is very helpful in case of police verification.


----------



## efset12

*Medical Checks*

Hi Guys,

I'm also new to this forum.. so, hi everyone.. and I have a question..
I have paid the fee for visa 189 2 days ago, and as I read through the forum, I realise that everyone has done the medical before it was asked. So, how can you do the medical without any reference from the case officer? and what is that medical check should cover?
Thank you very much for your helppp. Much appreciated


----------



## kapoor.neha

Hi All

Is their anyone with accountant (221111) category who is waiting for visa under 189, because I dont see many people with this code getting visa these days. Or if someone has recently got,please let me know. Complete 52 days today and 31 days since last CO contact.

Thanks
N


----------



## vikaschandra

efset12 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm also new to this forum.. so, hi everyone.. and I have a question..
> I have paid the fee for visa 189 2 days ago, and as I read through the forum, I realise that everyone has done the medical before it was asked. So, how can you do the medical without any reference from the case officer? and what is that medical check should cover?
> Thank you very much for your helppp. Much appreciated


Refer to this link here


----------



## KennySaw

vikaschandra said:


> Refer to this link here


Hey Bro,

Appreciate your effort in helping people here thanks a bunch. Thank you in advance for lending your thoughts regarding my query. Its been little over 150 days including weekends and public holidays since CO contacted me and notified me about external checks haven't heard a word from him thereafter. Should i give them a nudge (call or email) them and inquire about my status or should i wait it out.

Thanks have a good day guys


----------



## priyasub

Ashish_2574 said:


> For current employment, just mention mon-year like may-2016 this should be allowed. Try help link, it's clearly stated in it.


Yeah..Thanks Ashish.


----------



## Sahiledge

Enveng said:


> Hi Sahiledge,
> 
> I have been granted a visa. Thanks for your thoughtful comment. You were absolute correct unlike few clown experts who produce restive feelings to people in this forum.
> 
> The role of EA is to give either positive or negative view on relevant skill but not on relevant employment. This is totally up to DIBP to decide the nature of employment whether it is relevant or not. My documents were genuine so it didn't matter if the employment was assessed by EA or not. Additionally, I did't had an employment verification.


Hi Enveng, 

We are all glad that you got the grant. 
Thanks for your appreciation. 
Take positive energy from your good news and all the best for your future. 
I wish everyone around here gets as smooth process as yours.


----------



## HappYness19

On what number do we call the Case officer? I tried border protection number from Melbourne (131881) but it has no relevant options to check visa status. Its been over 3 months that case officer was assigned but have not heard back since the time he asked for PCC on 10th Feb 2016. Help pls!


----------



## HappYness19

Hang in there! All the best


----------



## sandeshrego

SunnyMalhotra said:


> Has anyone been issued with visa under 189 category. CO asked for evidence of relationship and same has been submitted under 28 days. No response received yet.
> 
> ___________________
> EOI filed: 12 Jan
> EOI Received: 22 jan
> Visa lodged: 19 Mar
> CO 1st contact: 31 Mar (Asked for evidence of relationship with spouse)
> Evidence submitted: 26 Apr.


It takes normally 32 - 60 days to get grant after CO Contact. By this month end you will get it or max. by mid June.


----------



## sandeshrego

rohitjaggi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Kept my 189 on hold and added my partner submitted all the required documents just left with Indian PCC.
> 
> Does anyone know how much time it takes for PCC in INDIA if you apply it from INDIA itself.
> 
> Thanks
> Regards


The same day you get your appointment with PSK, provided you show your visa lodged letter as proof. For further information, go to this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...5110-indian-police-clearance-certificate.html


----------



## kawal_547

sandeshrego said:


> The same day you get your appointment with PSK, provided you show your visa lodged letter as proof. For further information, go to this thread
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/105110-indian-police-clearance-certificate.html


Pcc issuance depends on how old ur pp is along with ur pp address and the address u mentioned for pcc

If pp is less than 1 year old...n same address they issue the same day

If more than 1 year then it's the normal process of issuing a pp...they take ur application...send it to local police station.....they come.n verify...n submit their report

Around 21 working days period.


----------



## himanshu181in

Any grants today??



263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
Grant -


----------



## vikaschandra

KennySaw said:


> Hey Bro,
> 
> Appreciate your effort in helping people here thanks a bunch. Thank you in advance for lending your thoughts regarding my query. Its been little over 150 days including weekends and public holidays since CO contacted me and notified me about external checks haven't heard a word from him thereafter. Should i give them a nudge (call or email) them and inquire about my status or should i wait it out.
> 
> Thanks have a good day guys


If you have never given them a call then you can try calling them to get the details on your application. Keep your TRN, passport handy while making the call to provide the details for further check.

When did you have your CO contact?


----------



## pranjalrajput

Hello Friends,
I have got the grant today.
All of you have been of great help in this journey. It really wouldnt have been possible to apply on my own (without an agent) for PR visa.

Thanks a lot for your support and guidance.
PS: employment verification was not done in my case. I assume they do not do employment verification for all the cases.


----------



## pras07

pranjalrajput said:


> Hello Friends,
> I have got the grant today.
> All of you have been of great help in this journey. It really wouldnt have been possible to apply on my own (without an agent) for PR visa.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your support and guidance.
> PS: employment verification was not done in my case. I assume they do not do employment verification for all the cases.


Congratulations Pranjal. Enjoy your day today.

How many experience points you had claimed? ACS deducted any exp?


----------



## johnnyaus

pranjalrajput said:


> Hello Friends,
> I have got the grant today.
> All of you have been of great help in this journey. It really wouldnt have been possible to apply on my own (without an agent) for PR visa.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your support and guidance.
> PS: employment verification was not done in my case. I assume they do not do employment verification for all the cases.


Congratulations Pranjal....

Who was your CO Brisbane or Co Adelade ?


----------



## dinusubba

pranjalrajput said:


> Hello Friends,
> I have got the grant today.
> All of you have been of great help in this journey. It really wouldnt have been possible to apply on my own (without an agent) for PR visa.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your support and guidance.
> PS: employment verification was not done in my case. I assume they do not do employment verification for all the cases.


Congratulations !! I have a small query, after appearing medical test and when it is finalized does the emedical site show the status as Finalized or I have to check in immi account site ? I have appeared for medicals on 8 May and on 9th May it is submitted to DIBP as per the emedical site. The status shows completed, can you let me know if status changes when its finalized ? 
Thanks in advance and enjoy your day


----------



## KennySaw

vikaschandra said:


> If you have never given them a call then you can try calling them to get the details on your application. Keep your TRN, passport handy while making the call to provide the details for further check.
> 
> When did you have your CO contact?


Hey Vikas,

Thanks for the reply. CO contacted me in last week of December and told me that my application is being referred to external checks. I haven't heard from anyone since

Thanks


----------



## dakshch

April people getting grants. December ones waiting. I envy those lucky chaps.


----------



## KennySaw

dakshch said:


> April people getting grants. December ones waiting. I envy those lucky chaps.


Hey Dakshch,

Our timeslines match more or less the same , yes indeed its been a long wait and hope the golden email arrives soon. That being said were you notified of being referred to any sort of checks ?

Thanks


----------



## kawal_547

pranjalrajput said:


> Hello Friends,
> I have got the grant today.
> All of you have been of great help in this journey. It really wouldnt have been possible to apply on my own (without an agent) for PR visa.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your support and guidance.
> PS: employment verification was not done in my case. I assume they do not do employment verification for all the cases.


Congratulations Pranjal

All the best for future road ahead


----------



## pranjalrajput

dinusubba said:


> Congratulations !! I have a small query, after appearing medical test and when it is finalized does the emedical site show the status as Finalized or I have to check in immi account site ? I have appeared for medicals on 8 May and on 9th May it is submitted to DIBP as per the emedical site. The status shows completed, can you let me know if status changes when its finalized ?
> Thanks in advance and enjoy your day


Thank you friends for the wishes.

1) @pras07 - claimed 10 points for experience. ACS deducted 2 years.
2) @johnnyaus - Adelaide (Officers Poonam and Karen)
3) @dinusubba - after appearing for medicals the immi site https://online.immi.gov.au/ shows 'view health status' link below name of every applicant in left menu. once the medicals are done and uploaded by the hospital, it should show some text (I cant recall exactly)- "All the health requirements for this candidate are finalised. The processing of this application can now proceed. This will not happen unless a case officer is allocated..."
This means that the medical test is done and uploaded and has been sent to dibp.

4) @dakshch - It will come soon. my best wishes to you. please try contacting them because if you submitted in january, it could be past their guideline of 90 days.


----------



## aussieby2016

got a CO contact today for form 815...in sha allah shud rcv the precious golden mail soon....all the best to the guys waiting (including me for the moment)......


----------



## gnt

ruzky said:


> Hi
> 
> Occupation: 233914 Engineering Technologist ? Does is cover Telecommunication ?
> 
> Thanks


Any Engineering Degree which is of 3 years regardless the subject is classified as Engineering Technologist. 

So If you have telecommunication degree which is 3 years of duration, then you will get Occupation: 233914 Engineering Technologist


----------



## MissionAus_2016

rohitjaggi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Kept my 189 on hold and added my partner submitted all the required documents just left with Indian PCC.
> 
> Does anyone know how much time it takes for PCC in INDIA if you apply it from INDIA itself.
> 
> Thanks
> Regards


Normally same day in most of the cases.


----------



## bhuiyena

pranjalrajput said:


> Hello Friends,
> I have got the grant today.
> All of you have been of great help in this journey. It really wouldnt have been possible to apply on my own (without an agent) for PR visa.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your support and guidance.
> PS: employment verification was not done in my case. I assume they do not do employment verification for all the cases.


Congratulations!!


----------



## sandeshrego

pranjalrajput said:


> Hello Friends,
> I have got the grant today.
> All of you have been of great help in this journey. It really wouldnt have been possible to apply on my own (without an agent) for PR visa.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your support and guidance.
> PS: employment verification was not done in my case. I assume they do not do employment verification for all the cases.


Congo Bro. Nice to see that, frequently from past one month, candidates are getting Grant exactly after 32 days of CO Contact. Best of luck for your future.

Hope my grant comes too on the 32th day ( Next Week Friday :fingerscrossed: )

Are you the guy named FighterJockey on immitracker. Coz that makes two grants for today exactly at 32 and 33 day.


----------



## Victor90

Invited: 17 february 2016
Application lodged: 8th March
CO contact request for doc form 80 and 1399:confused2: : 30th March
Send Medical and all docs:4th April
Grant date::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Are you guys who have not got their visa grants and waiting for long loosing their patience and even the charm of having an Aussie PR ?

The more it delays the more we loose our interest and the fun or the excitement starts decreasing any only one thing increases and that is frustration.

Then some of us starts approaching astrologers to ask if our stars are doing all right. Do we really have stars that will take us abroad for settlement, etc. etc. etc.

All credit goes to DIBP


----------



## dakshch

KennySaw said:


> Hey Dakshch,
> 
> Our timeslines match more or less the same , yes indeed its been a long wait and hope the golden email arrives soon. That being said were you notified of being referred to any sort of checks ?
> 
> Thanks




Nope. Nothing after CO contact 4 months ago.


----------



## Vizyzz

pranjalrajput said:


> Hello Friends,
> I have got the grant today.
> All of you have been of great help in this journey. It really wouldnt have been possible to apply on my own (without an agent) for PR visa.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your support and guidance.
> PS: employment verification was not done in my case. I assume they do not do employment verification for all the cases.



congratulations Pranjal !!


----------



## pranjalrajput

sandeshrego said:


> Congo Bro. Nice to see that, frequently from past one month, candidates are getting Grant exactly after 32 days of CO Contact. Best of luck for your future.
> 
> Hope my grant comes too on the 32th day ( Next Week Friday :fingerscrossed: )
> 
> Are you the guy named FighterJockey on immitracker. Coz that makes two grants for today exactly at 32 and 33 day.


Thanks bro. All the best to you too.
Yes i m fighterjockey on immitracker.


----------



## dakshch

pranjalrajput said:


> Thank you friends for the wishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) @pras07 - claimed 10 points for experience. ACS deducted 2 years.
> 
> 2) @johnnyaus - Adelaide (Officers Poonam and Karen)
> 
> 3) @dinusubba - after appearing for medicals the immi site https://online.immi.gov.au/ shows 'view health status' link below name of every applicant in left menu. once the medicals are done and uploaded by the hospital, it should show some text (I cant recall exactly)- "All the health requirements for this candidate are finalised. The processing of this application can now proceed. This will not happen unless a case officer is allocated..."
> 
> This means that the medical test is done and uploaded and has been sent to dibp.
> 
> 
> 
> 4) @dakshch - It will come soon. my best wishes to you. please try contacting them because if you submitted in january, it could be past their guideline of 90 days.




Bro i submitted in December.

Been 157 days since visa lodge and 127 days after CO contact. Did contact them thrice. Same machine type reply of we can't say anything.


----------



## himanshu181in

dakshch said:


> Nope. Nothing after CO contact 4 months ago.




@dakshch

We have similar timelines, this wait is killing me


----------



## choudharykrishna

pranjalrajput said:


> Hello Friends,
> I have got the grant today.
> All of you have been of great help in this journey. It really wouldnt have been possible to apply on my own (without an agent) for PR visa.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your support and guidance.
> PS: employment verification was not done in my case. I assume they do not do employment verification for all the cases.


Congratulations and all the best for your future endeavors.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

pranjalrajput said:


> Hello Friends,
> I have got the grant today.
> All of you have been of great help in this journey. It really wouldnt have been possible to apply on my own (without an agent) for PR visa.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your support and guidance.
> PS: employment verification was not done in my case. I assume they do not do employment verification for all the cases.


Congratulations Pranjal and All the best


----------



## sridevimca20022

pranjalrajput said:


> Hello Friends,
> I have got the grant today.
> All of you have been of great help in this journey. It really wouldnt have been possible to apply on my own (without an agent) for PR visa.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your support and guidance.
> PS: employment verification was not done in my case. I assume they do not do employment verification for all the cases.




Hi Pranjal,

Congratulations on your grant....Did you claimed points for exp....I too applied under the same category 261313 on 3rd of March by front loading all documents.Still waiting for grant.


----------



## conjoinme

vikaschandra said:


> good to hear that things got cleared up for you. It is not true that if you receive immi assessment commence email it will delay in processing I got that too and my visa was processed within 70 days after lodging. 1 in 10 cases do get stuck somewhere cant say what is the reason behind it. So hope and pray that you are not that 1 and relax.
> 
> meanwhile if nothing else if required from your end to be submitted you can click the Information Provided button. As the information for your daughters medical was updated already and you have provided all the PCC.


Thanks Vikaschandra, I called them up today to clarify and luckily same lady picked up the call. She said I had told them where the pccs were as she was monitoring my account after my call yesterday. Hence, immediately after pcc email I got assessment commence email. She said nothing is needed from me and I can click the info provided button. Thanks for your help mate and good luck!


----------



## conjoinme

jairichi said:


> Glad to know that you have cleared all your doubts by calling Australia immigration. Do not speculate about how your application is going to be processed based on "status update" provided to your email or immiaccount. Just relax. There is a high possibility that you might get grant quickly as there is not much to go through medical report that has been recently uploaded. Good luck.


Thanks jairichi, Wish your words come true soon . Good luck to u too for grant mate!


----------



## VictorZ

For 189, what are the medical requirements? 
I've submitted my EOI, and waiting for the invite, but if possible I'd liked to get the medical tests done now while I'm waiting, so it won't delay visa application once I get the invitation.

But I'm not sure what the requirements are... there is no information about medical tests on subclass-189 document checklist page.

btw, I'm a kiwi, does that make any difference with the tests I need to have done?

thanks for any information.


----------



## conjoinme

SadPanda said:


> Hey guys.. Finally received the grant email today . Although wasn't expecting this quick? Took literally 15 days from Brisbane Team.
> 
> Please refer to signature below for further info.
> 
> Wishing good luck to everyone!


Congrats SadPanda! No reason to be sad now


----------



## Robi.bd

Anyone similar my timeline received grant recently?


----------



## conjoinme

BugsFromPune said:


> Hi all,
> Happy to announce that I received my PR today...  Granted 32 days after CO contact. No employment verification. Sharing my timelines for your reference:
> 
> ACS: Positive (Software Engineer 261313) 21-Jan-2016
> EOI: 22/Jan/2016 - 60 points (Age: 25; PTE: 10; Education: 15; WorkEx: 10)
> PTE: 14/Feb/2016 L/R/S/W: 87/90/74/90
> (EOI changed to 65 points on 01/Mar/2016 - 5 points for work experience added)
> Invite: 09/Mar/2016
> PCC: 31/Mar/2016
> Application lodged: 06/Apr/2016
> Meds: 08/Apr/2016
> CO Assign: 09/Apr/2016, Adelaide
> All docs uploaded: 18/Apr/2016
> Grant: 11/May/2016
> 
> All the best to all...


Congratulations!


----------



## conjoinme

Jaye said:


> Got the Grant today!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Want to share some points from my case which may help other.
> 
> I have done the ACS assessment for my previous job for which I do not have any pay slip as it was a really small start up company.
> As ACS does not ask for pay slip, it was not a problem to do the assessment.
> ACS has deducted 2 years from my total 2.2 years of experience
> 
> After getting ACS assessment I started another job(Still working on this job).
> In my EOI, I have claimed job experience for my current job for which I have all types of proof.
> 
> I was worried about whether the CO will verify or ask for previous job pay slip for which I did the ACS assessment but do not have pay slip.
> However, the CO did not ask anything about job experience and there was no employment verification for any of this job. And finally got the grant.
> 
> Here is timeline
> 
> -------------------------
> Visa Lodge : 05-Feb-16 (All Doc upload upfront) - Onshore
> CO Contact (GSM Brisbane) : 25-Feb-16 (Requesting PCC, Form 80)
> Document Upload: 16-Mar-16
> Grant : 11-May-16


Congrats mate! Thanks for sharing the details


----------



## HappYness19

priyasub said:


> Yeah..Thanks Ashish.





sandeshrego said:


> It takes normally 32 - 60 days to get grant after CO Contact. By this month end you will get it or max. by mid June.


Its been over 3 months that I a case officer has been alloted. Called them up today, to which they said verifications are taking time. Sigh!


----------



## vikaschandra

conjoinme said:


> Thanks Vikaschandra, I called them up today to clarify and luckily same lady picked up the call. She said I had told them where the pccs were as she was monitoring my account after my call yesterday. Hence, immediately after pcc email I got assessment commence email. She said nothing is needed from me and I can click the info provided button. Thanks for your help mate and good luck!


Perfect. Good to know all is in place. Best wishes with the application processing


----------



## vikaschandra

VictorZ said:


> For 189, what are the medical requirements?
> I've submitted my EOI, and waiting for the invite, but if possible I'd liked to get the medical tests done now while I'm waiting, so it won't delay visa application once I get the invitation.
> 
> But I'm not sure what the requirements are... there is no information about medical tests on subclass-189 document checklist page.
> 
> btw, I'm a kiwi, does that make any difference with the tests I need to have done?
> 
> thanks for any information.


You can do the medicals upfront. Refer to the PDF guide Doing Medicals Upfront

for skilled migration the health assessments would remain the same for all nationals.


----------



## perryH

*Hey*



VictorZ said:


> For 189, what are the medical requirements?
> I've submitted my EOI, and waiting for the invite, but if possible I'd liked to get the medical tests done now while I'm waiting, so it won't delay visa application once I get the invitation.
> 
> But I'm not sure what the requirements are... there is no information about medical tests on subclass-189 document checklist page.
> 
> btw, I'm a kiwi, does that make any difference with the tests I need to have done?
> 
> thanks for any information.


You have to wait for ITA. Once you get ITA after that you have to lodge your application. Once you lodge your application you will get medical details. Then only you can get done your medicals. As this is the procedure in India.


----------



## syedfawad80

SadPanda said:


> Hey guys.. Finally received the grant email today . Although wasn't expecting this quick? Took literally 15 days from Brisbane Team.
> 
> Please refer to signature below for further info.
> 
> Wishing good luck to everyone!


Hi SadPanda,
Congrats for your grant. Can you please tell that did you upload all the documents in one go for example visa application, PCC & Medicals all together


----------



## gnt

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Are you guys who have not got their visa grants and waiting for long loosing their patience and even the charm of having an Aussie PR ?
> 
> The more it delays the more we loose our interest and the fun or the excitement starts decreasing any only one thing increases and that is frustration.
> 
> Then some of us starts approaching astrologers to ask if our stars are doing all right. Do we really have stars that will take us abroad for settlement, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> All credit goes to DIBP


I am also sick of waiting now and kinda losing hope. the charm and excitement is getting less day by day. 

Its been 100 days today.

how long has it been for you ?


----------



## Prash2533

syedfawad80 said:


> Hi SadPanda,
> Congrats for your grant. Can you please tell that did you upload all the documents in one go for example visa application, PCC & Medicals all together


Hi Syed

Its always better to get all docs uploaded upfront as soon as you make the fee payment. However, sometimes medicals and PCC takes time and you can upload them later. Once CO is allocated and documents are missing he will also request for the same. So if you have docs available with you upload them asap.


----------



## kiat87

Attachment taken online.


And Just a question to all the expert. Is it single person without family got granted faster than people with families ?


----------



## rajesh23733

*After Grant*

Hello Guys, 

What are the documents we should be getting apart from Grant Letters for self and family ?

Is grant letter alone enough ( ofcourse, apart from Passport and other documents) to travel to Australia ?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats.
Guess you are all set to have a blast this weekend..





pranjalrajput said:


> Hello Friends,
> I have got the grant today.
> All of you have been of great help in this journey. It really wouldnt have been possible to apply on my own (without an agent) for PR visa.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your support and guidance.
> PS: employment verification was not done in my case. I assume they do not do employment verification for all the cases.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

All the best for your grant..



aussieby2016 said:


> got a CO contact today for form 815...in sha allah shud rcv the precious golden mail soon....all the best to the guys waiting (including me for the moment)......


----------



## pras07

rajesh23733 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> What are the documents we should be getting apart from Grant Letters for self and family ?
> 
> Is grant letter alone enough ( ofcourse, apart from Passport and other documents) to travel to Australia ?


Brother, you can check the visa status on myVevo mobile application. Keep 2-3 grant letter copies with you and passport. Thats all you need.


----------



## Vizyzz

aussieby2016 said:


> got a CO contact today for form 815...in sha allah shud rcv the precious golden mail soon....all the best to the guys waiting (including me for the moment)......



Why they don't request all the docs in one time? This is causing process delay


----------



## jairichi

conjoinme said:


> Thanks jairichi, Wish your words come true soon . Good luck to u too for grant mate!


Thanks Conjoinme. I am expecting our PCCs to be delivered today and would upload it right away. Then I do not know whether it is an immediate grant or wait and watch.


----------



## rajesh23733

pras07 said:


> Brother, you can check the visa status on myVevo mobile application. Keep 2-3 grant letter copies with you and passport. Thats all you need.


Thanks Bro, very helpful. I did not know about VEVO app ...


----------



## jairichi

perryH said:


> You have to wait for ITA. Once you get ITA after that you have to lodge your application. Once you lodge your application you will get medical details. Then only you can get done your medicals. As this is the procedure in India.


I doubt that. One can always get their medicals done anytime using "my health declarations" link and get HAP ID. No need to wait for ITA.


----------



## kaju

Vizyzz said:


> Why they don't request all the docs in one time? This is causing process delay


Another accusation that DIBP staff are causing unnecessary delays? This type of accusation only causes hostility and anxiety amongst some other forum members - it's untrue, and unhelpful. 

Where they can request information at one time they do - but they can't always know what is required until some documents or assessments are received. 

Although you may not be familiar with the steps a Case Officer can an/or must take during visa processing, and there is some latitude between what different Case Officers may accept in some instances, this is not the case with Health Undertakings. 

In the case of a Form 815, Case Managers have to have the medical results first before they know whether a Health Undertaking will be required. It is the medical assessment that tells them this.

In this specific case, according to the details on the signature of the person's post that you quoted, medicals were cleared on 22 April, and it is only after this time that the Case Manager, after a review of the case, would have known that a Form 815 was required, and they requested this on 12 May. 

The thousands of cases that Case Managers deal with preclude checking cases every day - if they had to do this very little actual work would get done.

There are established processes that Case Officers are obliged to follow - and these processes are in place for a reason. So this is not a delay, rather a standard part of required processing (for this particular case). 

The occasional sniping on this forum about Case Managers being lazy or not processing applications properly is simply not correct. They too are accountable to their Team Leaders and those, to their Managers. And their work, their output and work on hand is frequently checked. 

Trust me, Case Managers would like nothing better to to grant your visa just as fast as they can, to get on with the rest of their cases! 

kaju


----------



## jairichi

VictorZ said:


> For 189, what are the medical requirements?
> I've submitted my EOI, and waiting for the invite, but if possible I'd liked to get the medical tests done now while I'm waiting, so it won't delay visa application once I get the invitation.
> 
> But I'm not sure what the requirements are... there is no information about medical tests on subclass-189 document checklist page.
> 
> btw, I'm a kiwi, does that make any difference with the tests I need to have done?
> 
> thanks for any information.


You can use "my health declarations" link and create HAP ID and get your medicals done anytime. For an adult it is physical examination, X-ray, urine and blood test. For a child it is just physical examination.


----------



## jairichi

sandeshrego said:


> Congo Bro. Nice to see that, frequently from past one month, candidates are getting Grant exactly after 32 days of CO Contact. Best of luck for your future.
> 
> Hope my grant comes too on the 32th day ( Next Week Friday :fingerscrossed: )
> 
> Are you the guy named FighterJockey on immitracker. Coz that makes two grants for today exactly at 32 and 33 day.


Hi,

Our timelines almost overlap each other. Lodged application on 30/03/2016 and CO contact for US PCC on 22/04/2016. Hopefully we get our US PCCs today and will upload it immediately. CO is from Brisbane or Adelaide? Will keep track of you


----------



## SqOats

kaju said:


> Another accusation that DIBP staff are causing unnecessary delays? This type of accusation only causes hostility and anxiety amongst some other forum members - it's untrue, and unhelpful.
> 
> Where they can request information at one time they do - but they can't always know what is required until some documents or assessments are received.
> 
> Although you may not be familiar with the steps a Case Officer can an/or must take during visa processing, and there is some latitude between what different Case Officers may accept in some instances, this is not the case with Health Undertakings.
> 
> In the case of a Form 815, Case Managers have to have the medical results first before they know whether a Health Undertaking will be required. It is the medical assessment that tells them this.
> 
> In this specific case, according to the details on the signature of the person's post that you quoted, medicals were cleared on 22 April, and it is only after this time that the Case Manager, after a review of the case, would have known that a Form 815 was required, and they requested this on 12 May.
> 
> The thousands of cases that Case Managers deal with preclude checking cases every day - if they had to do this very little actual work would get done.
> 
> There are established processes that Case Officers are obliged to follow - and these processes are in place for a reason. So this is not a delay, rather a standard part of required processing (for this particular case).
> 
> The occasional sniping on this forum about Case Managers being lazy or not processing applications properly is simply not correct. They too are accountable to their Team Leaders and those, to their Managers. And their work, their output and work on hand is frequently checked.
> 
> Trust me, Case Managers would like nothing better to to grant your visa just as fast as they can, to get on with the rest of their cases!
> 
> kaju



I totally agree with you. And, i assume it is coming from an ex-case officer himself.


----------



## sagsun

Hi All,

I received an Invite for 261311 on 11th may,2016.

please guide me with further steps.

what is the document checklist for lodging visa . I can see many links and posts stating them but confused which one to go with .For eg: is it required to submit form 16 and bank statements.

Secondly , during my acs I submitted statutory declaration for my first company (4 years exp) and also attached salary slips . and for the second company which is my current company I submitted reference letter provided by company in this case.

So my question here is what other documents are required apart from above . Please help.

Also, when we click that apply visa button, are we supposed to fill and submit the application in one go or we can save and submit later also.. and when to pay fees.


----------



## conjoinme

Abhi6060 said:


> I tried contacting my employer to know if they have received a verification call. Though they haven't, but I found that 2 of the 4 numbers aren't being used by them. However, the person issued this letter mentioned his phone numbers and email are reachable. Will it create any issue?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't see a problem since the signatories contact details are relevant. Worst case Co gives chance to explain via NJ letter although. If you are loosing sleep over it better to upload a new document giving the correct numbers and mentioning that while uploading in the field. Of course wait for others advice too


----------



## jairichi

sagsun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received an Invite for 261311 on 11th may,2016.
> 
> please guide me with further steps.
> 
> what is the document checklist for lodging visa . I can see many links and posts stating them but confused which one to go with .For eg: is it required to submit form 16 and bank statements.
> 
> Secondly , during my acs I submitted statutory declaration for my first company (4 years exp) and also attached salary slips . and for the second company which is my current company I submitted reference letter provided by company in this case.
> 
> So my question here is what other documents are required apart from above . Please help.
> 
> Also, when we click that apply visa button, are we supposed to fill and submit the application in one go or we can save and submit later also.. and when to pay fees.


1. From different responses consolidate all the documents listed and upload them. Either tax returns, pay slips or bank statements.
2. Same documents are fine. If the reference letter from your current employer is more than 3 months old get a new one with the same content but new date. Not mandatory but recommended by me. Also, latest 3 pay slips for current employer.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

kaju said:


> Another accusation that DIBP staff are causing unnecessary delays? This type of accusation only causes hostility and anxiety amongst some other forum members - it's untrue, and unhelpful.
> 
> Where they can request information at one time they do - but they can't always know what is required until some documents or assessments are received.
> 
> Although you may not be familiar with the steps a Case Officer can an/or must take during visa processing, and there is some latitude between what different Case Officers may accept in some instances, this is not the case with Health Undertakings.
> 
> In the case of a Form 815, Case Managers have to have the medical results first before they know whether a Health Undertaking will be required. It is the medical assessment that tells them this.
> 
> In this specific case, according to the details on the signature of the person's post that you quoted, medicals were cleared on 22 April, and it is only after this time that the Case Manager, after a review of the case, would have known that a Form 815 was required, and they requested this on 12 May.
> 
> The thousands of cases that Case Managers deal with preclude checking cases every day - if they had to do this very little actual work would get done.
> 
> There are established processes that Case Officers are obliged to follow - and these processes are in place for a reason. So this is not a delay, rather a standard part of required processing (for this particular case).
> 
> The occasional sniping on this forum about Case Managers being lazy or not processing applications properly is simply not correct. They too are accountable to their Team Leaders and those, to their Managers. And their work, their output and work on hand is frequently checked.
> 
> Trust me, Case Managers would like nothing better to to grant your visa just as fast as they can, to get on with the rest of their cases!
> 
> kaju


I hope most of us agree to the points you highlighted but the kind of variance in this forum makes most of these points false. This could be also due to that every CO has its own style of working. 

For instance:
One CO asks for some specific docs and other CO may not. Also the time taken for processing the applications greatly vary thus keeping us all in dilemma that what exactly they do and what process they follow.

I think what more DIBP can do is to make process more transparent so that people know what's happening in their cases and only the applicants to check for follow-up at certain intervals. But lets see what changes DIBP brings in over the time.

I think there is a link on DIBP website where we can give our feedback and that we can use as to give our feedbacks from our experiences and then only DIBP will actually know what a person goes through in getting the visa grant.


----------



## conjoinme

efset12 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm also new to this forum.. so, hi everyone.. and I have a question..
> I have paid the fee for visa 189 2 days ago, and as I read through the forum, I realise that everyone has done the medical before it was asked. So, how can you do the medical without any reference from the case officer? and what is that medical check should cover?
> Thank you very much for your helppp. Much appreciated


If you have paid the visa fee, there would be a link in immi account under your and everybody's name in the application 'view health assessment'. Click that and generate hap id. Download the referal letter which will have details on what all tests are required. Search for the registered medical panel in you city. Call them and book your appointment. Follow their instructions. Rest should be easy.


----------



## conjoinme

pranjalrajput said:


> Hello Friends,
> I have got the grant today.
> All of you have been of great help in this journey. It really wouldnt have been possible to apply on my own (without an agent) for PR visa.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your support and guidance.
> PS: employment verification was not done in my case. I assume they do not do employment verification for all the cases.


Congrats


----------



## arunarun18

Can someone tell me Gsm Adelaide phone number to call from outside australia..
Its 80 days and I think I need to call them and give a try.


----------



## puneetajrawat

*Grant received*

Hi Friends,  I received Grant today and it was possible without an agent only with this forum and your help. I uploaded 4 pdf each containing all documents of each experience. But out of 4 they asked me that the evidences are less for 2 employments. So this time I uploaded all documents for these 2 employments seperately under specific fields. Also I added more reference letters and more proofs. So I thinkthat its not a good idea to combine all proofs of employment in a single pdf file. Following is my timeline - 

233512:Telecommunication Network Engineer
14-05-15 EA Application
14-09-15 EA Outcome
24-10-15 IELTS (L:8 R:7 W:7 S:6.5)
20-01-16 IELTS Re-evaluation Result - (L:8 R:7 W:7 S:7)
22-01-16 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points 
02-02-16 Invitation received:second:
15-03-16 Visa Lodged with all documents
06-04-16 CO Contact (More employment evidences) although I already submitted contract,payslip,reference letters,bank statement etc
24-04-16 More employment documents uploaded
12-05-16 Grant :secondIts Bithday date for my daughter)
XX-XX-16 lane:


----------



## conjoinme

VictorZ said:


> For 189, what are the medical requirements?
> I've submitted my EOI, and waiting for the invite, but if possible I'd liked to get the medical tests done now while I'm waiting, so it won't delay visa application once I get the invitation.
> 
> But I'm not sure what the requirements are... there is no information about medical tests on subclass-189 document checklist page.
> 
> btw, I'm a kiwi, does that make any difference with the tests I need to have done?
> 
> thanks for any information.


There is a link on forum to do medicals before lodging visa. I didn't do but have seen. Search, Sorry cant post link as accessing via mobile. 
Well, If you have kiwi passport, you might not need TB test.


----------



## aussieby2016

Cut an Australian made cake with ur daughter and enjoy the moments....



puneetajrawat said:


> Hi Friends,  I received Grant today and it was possible without an agent only with this forum and your help. I uploaded 4 pdf each containing all documents of each experience. But out of 4 they asked me that the evidences are less for 2 employments. So this time I uploaded all documents for these 2 employments seperately under specific fields. Also I added more reference letters and more proofs. So I thinkthat its not a good idea to combine all proofs of employment in a single pdf file. Following is my timeline -
> 
> 233512:Telecommunication Network Engineer
> 14-05-15 EA Application
> 14-09-15 EA Outcome
> 24-10-15 IELTS (L:8 R:7 W:7 S:6.5)
> 20-01-16 IELTS Re-evaluation Result - (L:8 R:7 W:7 S:7)
> 22-01-16 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points
> 02-02-16 Invitation received:second:
> 15-03-16 Visa Lodged with all documents
> 06-04-16 CO Contact (More employment evidences) although I already submitted contract,payslip,reference letters,bank statement etc
> 24-04-16 More employment documents uploaded
> 12-05-16 Grant :secondIts Bithday date for my daughter)
> XX-XX-16 lane:


----------



## conjoinme

vikaschandra said:


> Perfect. Good to know all is in place. Best wishes with the application processing


Thanks vikaschandra!


----------



## puneetajrawat

aussieby2016 said:


> Cut an Australian made cake with ur daughter and enjoy the moments....


 thats true its double bonanza today.


----------



## arunarun18

conjoinme said:


> vikaschandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> good to hear that things got cleared up for you. It is not true that if you receive immi assessment commence email it will delay in processing I got that too and my visa was processed within 70 days after lodging. 1 in 10 cases do get stuck somewhere cant say what is the reason behind it. So hope and pray that you are not that 1 and relax.
> 
> meanwhile if nothing else if required from your end to be submitted you can click the Information Provided button. As the information for your daughters medical was updated already and you have provided all the PCC.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Vikaschandra, I called them up today to clarify and luckily same lady picked up the call. She said I had told them where the pccs were as she was monitoring my account after my call yesterday. Hence, immediately after pcc email I got assessment commence email. She said nothing is needed from me and I can click the info provided button. Thanks for your help mate and good luck!
Click to expand...

Can you provide Gsm Adelaide phone number to call from outside australia..


----------



## johnnyaus

Is there anyone who has been assigned GSM Brisbane ?...


----------



## conjoinme

jairichi said:


> Thanks Conjoinme. I am expecting our PCCs to be delivered today and would upload it right away. Then I do not know whether it is an immediate grant or wait and watch.


Superb, that seems quick for fbi pcc or you started the process early on. Grant will depend on CO availability but I wish you get one the moment you upload. Btw one of my friend's brother got the grant next day of fbi pcc upload. So, Good Luck mate!


----------



## conjoinme

puneetajrawat said:


> Hi Friends,  I received Grant today and it was possible without an agent only with this forum and your help. I uploaded 4 pdf each containing all documents of each experience. But out of 4 they asked me that the evidences are less for 2 employments. So this time I uploaded all documents for these 2 employments seperately under specific fields. Also I added more reference letters and more proofs. So I thinkthat its not a good idea to combine all proofs of employment in a single pdf file. Following is my timeline -
> 
> 233512:Telecommunication Network Engineer
> 14-05-15 EA Application
> 14-09-15 EA Outcome
> 24-10-15 IELTS (L:8 R:7 W:7 S:6.5)
> 20-01-16 IELTS Re-evaluation Result - (L:8 R:7 W:7 S:7)
> 22-01-16 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points
> 02-02-16 Invitation received:second:
> 15-03-16 Visa Lodged with all documents
> 06-04-16 CO Contact (More employment evidences) although I already submitted contract,payslip,reference letters,bank statement etc
> 24-04-16 More employment documents uploaded
> 12-05-16 Grant :secondIts Bithday date for my daughter)
> XX-XX-16 lane:


Congratulations! Daughters are lucky


----------



## Jasmin FR

*GSM Brisbane*



johnnyaus said:


> Is there anyone who has been assigned GSM Brisbane ?...




I have a case officer from GSM.Brisbane
Visa Lodge:28 Jan,2016
Further documents uploaded payslips,bank statement 30 March,2016
Current Employer Verification:13 April,2016
Previous Employer:21 April,2016(I don't know its positive and Negative)
Grant::fingerscrossed: I praying that I will get the grant


----------



## Atul33

Hi there, anyone has any idea, if I apply for ACS using statutory declaration in place of employment reference, do they do any employment verifications at this stage ( for authenticity of declaration) or employment verification happens only at VISA processing stage?

Regards,
Atul


----------



## conjoinme

arunarun18 said:


> Can someone tell me Gsm Adelaide phone number to call from outside australia..
> Its 80 days and I think I need to call them and give a try.


+61731367000. However, not advisable to call if you don't have had CO contacy and before standard processing time lapses.


----------



## conjoinme

Atul33 said:


> Hi there, anyone has any idea, if I apply for ACS using statutory declaration in place of employment reference, do they do any employment verifications at this stage ( for authenticity of declaration) or employment verification happens only at VISA processing stage?
> 
> Regards,
> Atul


Not now, but it may or may not happen during visa processing stage


----------



## Prash2533

puneetajrawat said:


> Hi Friends,  I received Grant today and it was possible without an agent only with this forum and your help. I uploaded 4 pdf each containing all documents of each experience. But out of 4 they asked me that the evidences are less for 2 employments. So this time I uploaded all documents for these 2 employments seperately under specific fields. Also I added more reference letters and more proofs. So I thinkthat its not a good idea to combine all proofs of employment in a single pdf file. Following is my timeline -
> 
> 233512:Telecommunication Network Engineer
> 14-05-15 EA Application
> 14-09-15 EA Outcome
> 24-10-15 IELTS (L:8 R:7 W:7 S:6.5)
> 20-01-16 IELTS Re-evaluation Result - (L:8 R:7 W:7 S:7)
> 22-01-16 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points
> 02-02-16 Invitation received:second:
> 15-03-16 Visa Lodged with all documents
> 06-04-16 CO Contact (More employment evidences) although I already submitted contract,payslip,reference letters,bank statement etc
> 24-04-16 More employment documents uploaded
> 12-05-16 Grant :secondIts Bithday date for my daughter)
> XX-XX-16 lane:


Congrats buddy


----------



## jairichi

conjoinme said:


> Superb, that seems quick for fbi pcc or you started the process early on. Grant will depend on CO availability but I wish you get one the moment you upload. Btw one of my friend's brother got the grant next day of fbi pcc upload. So, Good Luck mate!


Thanks yaar. We sent our fingerprints earlier and our post reached FBI on 17/02/2016. Report sent from FBI office on 09/05/2016. Expecting delivery today at US address. That will be great if we can get our grant immediately after we upload it.


----------



## arunarun18

conjoinme said:


> arunarun18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me Gsm Adelaide phone number to call from outside australia..
> Its 80 days and I think I need to call them and give a try.
> 
> 
> 
> +61731367000. However, not advisable to call if you don't have had CO contacy and before standard processing time lapses.
Click to expand...

Its been 80 days since I submitted all the required docs and clicked button on immiaccount. Was contacted by CO on 15feb.
So, think have crossed 90 days that way and i have CO details.

Is it like we call them and need to tell our CO details and then they connect us to him/her?


----------



## jairichi

conjoinme said:


> Congratulations! Daughters are lucky


Gender discrimination  Though I have a sweet daughter too


----------



## kaju

jitinbhasin21 said:


> I hope most of us agree to the points you highlighted but the kind of variance in this forum makes most of these points false. This could be also due to that every CO has its own style of working.
> 
> For instance:
> One CO asks for some specific docs and other CO may not. Also the time taken for processing the applications greatly vary thus keeping us all in dilemma that what exactly they do and what process they follow.
> 
> I think what more DIBP can do is to make process more transparent so that people know what's happening in their cases and only the applicants to check for follow-up at certain intervals. But lets see what changes DIBP brings in over the time.
> 
> I think there is a link on DIBP website where we can give our feedback and that we can use as to give our feedbacks from our experiences and then only DIBP will actually know what a person goes through in getting the visa grant.


I'm afraid that while that would be nice, it would logistically impossible - there would be so much explaining that no work would ever get done! 

Time processing can vary enormously as we all know, but most often this is not due to factors within the control of individual Case Managers. At this time of year for some visa classes the cap on visas starts to come into play - there must not be more visas granted than have been approved. 

We don't know whether some applicants documents are more clear to assessors than others, but just because the same documents may be provided doesn't mean even the same Case Manager will give the same value to each one. You may know your documents are perfect, but the Case Officer has never met you and doesn't know you. There are occasionally unclear documents (for various reasons), so the Case Manager will want to be satisfied before they progress the case. As I have said there can be a limited element of judgement in some cases and a fully experienced Case Manager may be able to assess an application differently to a new Case Manager. When not sure, safety is the policy.

But there are other reasons too - a security clearance for one person may (I assume, but don't know, certainly seems logical) be much more or less involved than others, so that perhaps that may mean varying clearance times, which would explain why some recent cases can be granted where so older ones can't yet. DIBP staff have no control over this, as they don't do the checks.

Departmental priorities, staffing levels and so on might also have an effect, and the same may apply to Australia's security agencies, I don't know -but it sounds reasonable to me! 

So often the feedback is "Your case is undergoing standard checks" - and it is! DIBP can't tell you more, or how long that will take, as they genuinely don't know.

The reality is though that although the wait may feel intolerable, generally it is just that - a wait - the visa will get granted.

You're entirely within your rights to give (hopefully constructive!  ) feedback to DIBP, of course - it would hopefully help them to know your thoughts!


----------



## Prash2533

*Age Proof*

Hi guys,

Need help here. CO got allocated today and asked for Age proof for my wife. I have uploaded her passport for that earlier. The BC that I have is in punjabi and does not have her name on it. Additionally the parents name is also appended with pseudo suffixes. The tenth passing certificate is also in punjabi from Punjab school education board. Can I upload Marriage Certificate/ Driving license/Aadhar/Pan Card for same as all of them mention her DOB?


----------



## jairichi

Prash2533 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need help here. CO got allocated today and asked for Age proof for my wife. I have uploaded her passport for that earlier. The BC that I have is in punjabi and does not have her name on it. Additionally the parents name is also appended with pseudo suffixes. The tenth passing certificate is also in punjabi from Punjab school education board. Can I upload Marriage Certificate/ Driving license/Aadhar/Pan Card for same as all of them mention her DOB?


Upload a few government issued ID cards. Marriage certificate also will help.
Did you provide a certified scanned color copy of passport?

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
◦Scanned colour copy of your birth registration, and that of all people included in the application, showing the names of both parents. If you do not have a birth certificate, provide a certified scanned colour copy of the identification pages of at least one of the following: ◦passport 
◦family book showing both parents’ names 
◦identification document issued by the government 
◦document issued by a court that verifies the person’s identity 
◦other acceptable evidence that you are who you claim to be.


----------



## Prash2533

jairichi said:


> Upload a few government issued ID cards. Marriage certificate also will help.
> Did you provide a certified scanned color copy of passport?
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
> ◦Scanned colour copy of your birth registration, and that of all people included in the application, showing the names of both parents. If you do not have a birth certificate, provide a certified scanned colour copy of the identification pages of at least one of the following: ◦passport
> ◦family book showing both parents’ names
> ◦identification document issued by the government
> ◦document issued by a court that verifies the person’s identity
> ◦other acceptable evidence that you are who you claim to be.


I merged the two colored pages of passport with notorized photocopy of the same (Passport page 1 with name/photo, passport last page with parent/spouse info, notorized photocopy of both pages.


----------



## jairichi

Prash2533 said:


> I merged the two colored pages of passport with notorized photocopy of the same (Passport page 1 with name/photo, passport last page with parent/spouse info, notorized photocopy of both pages.


Strange they ask for additional evidence.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

kaju said:


> I'm afraid that while that would be nice, it would logistically impossible - there would be so much explaining that no work would ever get done!
> 
> Time processing can vary enormously as we all know, but most often this is not due to factors within the control of individual Case Managers. At this time of year for some visa classes the cap on visas starts to come into play - there must not be more visas granted than have been approved.
> 
> We don't know whether some applicants documents are more clear to assessors than others, but just because the same documents may be provided doesn't mean even the same Case Manager will give the same value to each one. You may know your documents are perfect, but the Case Officer has never met you and doesn't know you. There are occasionally unclear documents (for various reasons), so the Case Manager will want to be satisfied before they progress the case. As I have said there can be a limited element of judgement in some cases and a fully experienced Case Manager may be able to assess an application differently to a new Case Manager. When not sure, safety is the policy.
> 
> But there are other reasons too - a security clearance for one person may (I assume, but don't know, certainly seems logical) be much more or less involved than others, so that perhaps that may mean varying clearance times, which would explain why some recent cases can be granted where so older ones can't yet. DIBP staff have no control over this, as they don't do the checks.
> 
> Departmental priorities, staffing levels and so on might also have an effect, and the same may apply to Australia's security agencies, I don't know -but it sounds reasonable to me!
> 
> So often the feedback is "Your case is undergoing standard checks" - and it is! DIBP can't tell you more, or how long that will take, as they genuinely don't know.
> 
> The reality is though that although the wait may feel intolerable, generally it is just that - a wait - the visa will get granted.
> 
> You're entirely within your rights to give (hopefully constructive!  ) feedback to DIBP, of course - it would hopefully help them to know your thoughts!


I again agree to all the points you have mentioned and we can't really predict why one case takes longer than other as every case is a unique case and has specifications. That is the reason even their website says that they try to finalize only 75% of cases in 90 days period.

But no where it's clearly mentioned that 90 days is between what two instances. 

DIBP can refer to some good practices of Canada Express entry process where they displays that how much they release PR for the period and what targets they have for next course of duration and their are some other good practices also.

But anyways not every one can be satisfied with what ever process in place as every individual is also unique and has unique way of thinking too.

So only hope that what ever the process DIBP has, no one should unnecessary suffer from it!!

Cheers..


----------



## davidk59

Just got a grant today after a month of waiting since the co contacted.

Good luck with your visa, guys.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

davidk59 said:


> Just got a grant today after a month of waiting since the co contacted.
> 
> Good luck with your visa, guys.


Congrats David, all the best for your future.


----------



## sridevimca20022

farina said:


> I have a case officer from GSM.Brisbane
> Visa Lodge:28 Jan,2016
> Further documents uploaded payslips,bank statement 30 March,2016
> Current Employer Verification:13 April,2016
> Previous Employer:21 April,2016(I don't know its positive and Negative)
> Grant::fingerscrossed: I praying that I will get the grant


Hi ,

My case got allocated to Brisbane


----------



## gnt

kaju said:


> I'm afraid that while that would be nice, it would logistically impossible - there would be so much explaining that no work would ever get done!
> 
> Time processing can vary enormously as we all know, but most often this is not due to factors within the control of individual Case Managers. At this time of year for some visa classes the cap on visas starts to come into play - there must not be more visas granted than have been approved.
> 
> We don't know whether some applicants documents are more clear to assessors than others, but just because the same documents may be provided doesn't mean even the same Case Manager will give the same value to each one. You may know your documents are perfect, but the Case Officer has never met you and doesn't know you. There are occasionally unclear documents (for various reasons), so the Case Manager will want to be satisfied before they progress the case. As I have said there can be a limited element of judgement in some cases and a fully experienced Case Manager may be able to assess an application differently to a new Case Manager. When not sure, safety is the policy.
> 
> But there are other reasons too - a security clearance for one person may (I assume, but don't know, certainly seems logical) be much more or less involved than others, so that perhaps that may mean varying clearance times, which would explain why some recent cases can be granted where so older ones can't yet. DIBP staff have no control over this, as they don't do the checks.
> 
> Departmental priorities, staffing levels and so on might also have an effect, and the same may apply to Australia's security agencies, I don't know -but it sounds reasonable to me!
> 
> So often the feedback is "Your case is undergoing standard checks" - and it is! DIBP can't tell you more, or how long that will take, as they genuinely don't know.
> 
> The reality is though that although the wait may feel intolerable, generally it is just that - a wait - the visa will get granted.
> 
> You're entirely within your rights to give (hopefully constructive!  ) feedback to DIBP, of course - it would hopefully help them to know your thoughts!


Very Productive Response. 

Just want to confirm one thing ; my occupation has reached its limit quota, so further invitation will not be sent, however the applications already received will be processed accordingly. 

Please confirm .


----------



## kamalendra

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> My case got allocated to Brisbane


when???? i mean when u got to know about it???


----------



## kamalendra

from what time to what time visas are granted in a day???


----------



## jairichi

kamalendra said:


> from what time to what time visas are granted in a day???


Anytime Kamal. That is what is seen from grant approval for members in this thread.


----------



## sridevimca20022

kamalendra said:


> from what time to what time visas are granted in a day???



Hi Kamal,

I am not sure when the case officer is allocated .COZ when my agent sent an follow up email they replied back with standard email yesterday .And from that email I cam eto know my CO is from Brisbane.

In the status nothing was changed...Still it is showing "Application REceived"


----------



## KASharma

Hi,

Need advise. If I have a valid ACS assessment, can I apply again for a new assessment under same code with new updated documents?

Waiting,
Arjun


----------



## vikaschandra

puneetajrawat said:


> Hi Friends,  I received Grant today and it was possible without an agent only with this forum and your help. I uploaded 4 pdf each containing all documents of each experience. But out of 4 they asked me that the evidences are less for 2 employments. So this time I uploaded all documents for these 2 employments seperately under specific fields. Also I added more reference letters and more proofs. So I thinkthat its not a good idea to combine all proofs of employment in a single pdf file. Following is my timeline -
> 
> 233512:Telecommunication Network Engineer
> 14-05-15 EA Application
> 14-09-15 EA Outcome
> 24-10-15 IELTS (L:8 R:7 W:7 S:6.5)
> 20-01-16 IELTS Re-evaluation Result - (L:8 R:7 W:7 S:7)
> 22-01-16 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points
> 02-02-16 Invitation received:second:
> 15-03-16 Visa Lodged with all documents
> 06-04-16 CO Contact (More employment evidences) although I already submitted contract,payslip,reference letters,bank statement etc
> 24-04-16 More employment documents uploaded
> 12-05-16 Grant :secondIts Bithday date for my daughter)
> XX-XX-16 lane:


Congratulations Puneet. Wish your daughter Happy Birthday


----------



## jairichi

KASharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need advise. If I have a valid ACS assessment, can I apply again for a new assessment under same code with new updated documents?
> 
> Waiting,
> Arjun


What do you mean by updated? Could you explain it a bit more?


----------



## vikaschandra

davidk59 said:


> Just got a grant today after a month of waiting since the co contacted.
> 
> Good luck with your visa, guys.


Congratulations David.


----------



## satabdi2503

Dear Fellow members, many congrats to those who have received their grant and all good luck to those who are in the queue. All the best.

I required some assistance while fling up the visa application and particularly the form 80. In part F of the form there are details being asked about your employment and also the duties and responsibilities. Now in India it is quite common with many employers who doesn't mention the duties and responsibilities allocated to an employee in an appointment letter lest, if it has changed only recently. 
Now my concern is, when one quotes the duties and responsibilities in the column, is it also mandatory to produce necessary documentation too. I know it will remarked as being "beneficial' however, can the application be considered without such proof and just with simple appointment letters, resignation/relieving letters and all such stuffs. 

Obviously I am asking this is 'cause I don't have any documents with me mentioning these!!

Now let's suppose we have to give these documents, what are the many affordable means that one can suggest that I can go for. Actually I had been in my core industry for like 9+ years now and I never would have needed a relevant skilled assessment in my case. But owing to a mistaken concept in the past while filing for skill assessment with Engineer's Australia, I chose the RSA too along with the CDR route. To save wasting the money, I wandered to all three of my past employers for a declaration which will quote my duties and responsibilities but, as luck would have it, only one employer agreed to issue it.

So as it goes I have already gone through the plight of pursuing these documents,so I know that any approach to the management, is and would be, futile. Hence I would appreciate any alternative workable documentation that anybody can suggest which will serve the purpose considering if, the above mentioned documents are genuinely expected from a candidate.

Many thanks for your time and any suggestions.


----------



## vikaschandra

KASharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need advise. If I have a valid ACS assessment, can I apply again for a new assessment under same code with new updated documents?
> 
> Waiting,
> Arjun


Yes you can.


----------



## jairichi

satabdi2503 said:


> Dear Fellow members, many congrats to those who have received their grant and all good luck to those who are in the queue. All the best.
> 
> I required some assistance while fling up the visa application and particularly the form 80. In part F of the form there are details being asked about your employment and also the duties and responsibilities. Now in India it is quite common with many employers who doesn't mention the duties and responsibilities allocated to an employee in an appointment letter lest, if it has changed only recently.
> Now my concern is, when one quotes the duties and responsibilities in the column, is it also mandatory to produce necessary documentation too. I know it will remarked as being "beneficial' however, can the application be considered without such proof and just with simple appointment letters, resignation/relieving letters and all such stuffs.
> 
> Obviously I am asking this is 'cause I don't have any documents with me mentioning these!!
> 
> Now let's suppose we have to give these documents, what are the many affordable means that one can suggest that I can go for. Actually I had been in my core industry for like 9+ years now and I never would have needed a relevant skilled assessment in my case. But owing to a mistaken concept in the past while filing for skill assessment with Engineer's Australia, I chose the RSA too along with the CDR route. To save wasting the money, I wandered to all three of my past employers for a declaration which will quote my duties and responsibilities but, as luck would have it, only one employer agreed to issue it.
> 
> So as it goes I have already gone through the plight of pursuing these documents,so I know that any approach to the management, is and would be, futile. Hence I would appreciate any alternative workable documentation that anybody can suggest which will serve the purpose considering if, the above mentioned documents are genuinely expected from a candidate.
> 
> Many thanks for your time and any suggestions.


If you cannot get experience letters from your current and previous employers my suggestion will be is to get statutory declaration detailing your job roles and responsibilities from one of your senior colleagues from each company you worked for. Along with this statutory declaration you can include your appointment letter, relieving letter, IT returns, pay slips, bank statements etc. In Form 80 you need to give a brief description of duties.


----------



## jairichi

KASharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need advise. If I have a valid ACS assessment, can I apply again for a new assessment under same code with new updated documents?
> 
> Waiting,
> Arjun


Why do you want a new assessment with the same ANZSCO code when the current ACS assessment is valid?


----------



## satabdi2503

*Will statutory govt. Certificates will work in this case?*

Thanks Jairichi for your valuable suggestion. 
First I will apologize for not mentioning one important aspect in my case. I am a Mining Engineer by profession and in our profession when one leaves a company he does gets a statutory experience certificate from the Govt of India from that mines/colliery which is hand written by the office stating the position held and particulars of experience. Of course they will not have any address mentioned about the office worked (besides the name) or any phone numbers. Now i do possess these documents from my employers where the roles and responsibilities are mentioned as merely the positions held and nothing more details.
I am worried that these will work since, we in the industry understand our jargon but it's not the same with all.
Regarding getting it from any other ex-colleagues seems difficult as I have approached few of them. They get scary when they hears about the DIBP and migration process and fears that what if the police comes to their houses for verification. Fear of a community shame !!!



jairichi said:


> If you cannot get experience letters from your current and previous employers my suggestion will be is to get statutory declaration detailing your job roles and responsibilities from one of your senior colleagues from each company you worked for. Along with this statutory declaration you can include your appointment letter, relieving letter, IT returns, pay slips, bank statements etc. In Form 80 you need to give a brief description of duties.


----------



## rahulraju2008

*Got my grant!!!*

Hi All,

With the utmost pleasure I would like to inform you all that we(me, spouse and 2 kids) have been granted the 189 visa at 12:35PM IST today 12-May-2016!!! Thanks to each and everyone on this forum who have knowingly and unknowingly contributed to helping me through this journey. Without this forum I would never have been able to do this on my own without an agent. Never did have to ask many questions, someone would've already done that on the forum, just needed to find it.

Here is my 'storyline':

189 Visa for ANZO code 261313 (Software Engineer).
PTE-A with overall 89 score : 08-Jan-2016
ACS +ve Result : 11-Jan-2016
EOI: 12-Jan-2016
Invite: 22-Jan-2016
Visa Lodge & All docs including PCC's: 12-Mar-2016
Medicals Completed: 18-Mar-2016
CO contact(Adelaide) for UAE PCC: 04-Apr-2016
Info provided: 15-Apr-2016
Grant(GSM Adelaide) : 12-May-2016

Employment points claimed: 0 , hence no employment verification

I was expecting a direct grant when the inevitable happened. The CO requested for UAE PCC on 04-Apr-2016 for my spouse even though she had left UAE 13yrs ago. Actually I had started the process to procure the UAE PCC from India earlier on in February itself, but the Indian bureaucratic process by inefficient govt officials here to get the fingerprints attested caused huge delays and even after 2 months they were unable to even give an estimate on when they could get the fingerprints attested. So we took the extreme step and made my wife travel to UAE on a visit visa and got the PCC on the same day in Dubai. Anyways that's my story!


----------



## sachin_noida

Congratulations March 16 applicants for getting grants !!

Bhai hamse kya galti hui hai DIBP, jo hamare ko latka rakha hai 5.5 month se...
Hame bhi grant de do......


----------



## sushendesai

I stayed in for a month in Tanzania will they ask for pcc


----------



## Phoenix2135

sushendesai said:


> I stayed in for a month in Tanzania will they ask for pcc


Hi,

Chances are high to ask PCC


----------



## aussieby2016

Congrats.....


----------



## Sahiledge

sachin_noida said:


> Congratulations March 16 applicants for getting grants !!
> 
> Bhai hamse kya galti hui hai DIBP, jo hamare ko latka rakha hai 5.5 month se...
> Hame bhi grant de do......


Bhai... Sabra rakho... There are many applicants who can relate with your condition .... Wish your wait will end soon.


----------



## sushendesai

That was the years ago


----------



## Sahiledge

satabdi2503 said:


> Thanks Jairichi for your valuable suggestion.
> First I will apologize for not mentioning one important aspect in my case. I am a Mining Engineer by profession and in our profession when one leaves a company he does gets a statutory experience certificate from the Govt of India from that mines/colliery which is hand written by the office stating the position held and particulars of experience. Of course they will not have any address mentioned about the office worked (besides the name) or any phone numbers. Now i do possess these documents from my employers where the roles and responsibilities are mentioned as merely the positions held and nothing more details.
> I am worried that these will work since, we in the industry understand our jargon but it's not the same with all.
> Regarding getting it from any other ex-colleagues seems difficult as I have approached few of them. They get scary when they hears about the DIBP and migration process and fears that what if the police comes to their houses for verification. Fear of a community shame !!!


Your last resort is to give it a try. Getting in touch of a confidant who can do this for you. Besides, it's you only who can convince your ex-colleagues that what they will be doing for you is a big favour to your bright future. 
All the best.
Also keep in mind that your roles and responsibilities letter is the most prior document for your employment claims and you can reinforce this evidence with other documents like appointment letters, payslips, etc.


----------



## vikaschandra

rahulraju2008 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With the utmost pleasure I would like to inform you all that we(me, spouse and 2 kids) have been granted the 189 visa at 12:35PM IST today 12-May-2016!!! Thanks to each and everyone on this forum who have knowingly and unknowingly contributed to helping me through this journey. Without this forum I would never have been able to do this on my own without an agent. Never did have to ask many questions, someone would've already done that on the forum, just needed to find it.
> 
> Here is my 'storyline':
> 
> 189 Visa for ANZO code 261313 (Software Engineer).
> PTE-A with overall 89 score : 08-Jan-2016
> ACS +ve Result : 11-Jan-2016
> EOI: 12-Jan-2016
> Invite: 22-Jan-2016
> Visa Lodge & All docs including PCC's: 12-Mar-2016
> Medicals Completed: 18-Mar-2016
> CO contact(Adelaide) for UAE PCC: 04-Apr-2016
> Info provided: 15-Apr-2016
> Grant(GSM Adelaide) : 12-May-2016
> 
> Employment points claimed: 0 , hence no employment verification
> 
> I was expecting a direct grant when the inevitable happened. The CO requested for UAE PCC on 04-Apr-2016 for my spouse even though she had left UAE 13yrs ago. Actually I had started the process to procure the UAE PCC from India earlier on in February itself, but the Indian bureaucratic process by inefficient govt officials here to get the fingerprints attested caused huge delays and even after 2 months they were unable to even give an estimate on when they could get the fingerprints attested. So we took the extreme step and made my wife travel to UAE on a visit visa and got the PCC on the same day in Dubai. Anyways that's my story!


Congratulations RahulRaju


----------



## Sahiledge

Phoenix2135 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Chances are high to ask PCC


As far as the information available, I guess that you need a PCC for a stay of over 6 months in any country. Its advisable that you still get a check on that, but it seems highly unnecessary for you to obtain one.


----------



## sridevimca20022

sachin_noida said:


> Congratulations March 16 applicants for getting grants !!
> 
> Bhai hamse kya galti hui hai DIBP, jo hamare ko latka rakha hai 5.5 month se...
> Hame bhi grant de do......


Hi,
I too applied in march2016 but no luck still application received

It looks like to me those who assigned to Adilaide COs are getting grants faster

My CO is from Brisbane


----------



## Prash2533

sushendesai said:


> I stayed in for a month in Tanzania will they ask for pcc


No PCC is required for a stay of less than one year 

If you are applying for temporary or permanent migration
For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you might be asked to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age.


----------



## sushendesai

Thanks buddy


----------



## jsharma1983

kawal_547 said:


> Pcc issuance depends on how old ur pp is along with ur pp address and the address u mentioned for pcc
> 
> If pp is less than 1 year old...n same address they issue the same day
> 
> If more than 1 year then it's the normal process of issuing a pp...they take ur application...send it to local police station.....they come.n verify...n submit their report
> 
> Around 21 working days period.


Hello mate,

as per your signature. case officer asked you to submit docs twice. may i know newly requested docs ?. This will help me in upload docs if i miss any

Thanks


----------



## conjoinme

arunarun18 said:


> Its been 80 days since I submitted all the required docs and clicked button on immiaccount. Was contacted by CO on 15feb.
> So, think have crossed 90 days that way and i have CO details.
> 
> Is it like we call them and need to tell our CO details and then they connect us to him/her?


not exactly but the auto message on IVR says that they can only help if your application is allocated. If you have crossed the SLA i.e. 90 since lodging you can call them. Not sure how much helpful would that be but do it if will pacify you


----------



## conjoinme

jairichi said:


> Gender discrimination  Though I have a sweet daughter too


hahahah.. I didn't say "Sons are not lucky"  I have both and adore them


----------



## conjoinme

Prash2533 said:


> I merged the two colored pages of passport with notorized photocopy of the same (Passport page 1 with name/photo, passport last page with parent/spouse info, notorized photocopy of both pages.


Did you upload that under Birth, Age evidence of? If I were you I would have got the Punjabi docs translated and uploaded both translated and original versions and given a stat dec for name mismatches since the CO has requested for the proof. Call them up if you have doubt.


----------



## conjoinme

davidk59 said:


> Just got a grant today after a month of waiting since the co contacted.
> 
> Good luck with your visa, guys.


Congrats!


----------



## conjoinme

KASharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need advise. If I have a valid ACS assessment, can I apply again for a new assessment under same code with new updated documents?
> 
> Waiting,
> Arjun


Yes, I reckon. Nothing stopping you doing that. Just link new application to the previous one.


----------



## conjoinme

rahulraju2008 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With the utmost pleasure I would like to inform you all that we(me, spouse and 2 kids) have been granted the 189 visa at 12:35PM IST today 12-May-2016!!! Thanks to each and everyone on this forum who have knowingly and unknowingly contributed to helping me through this journey. Without this forum I would never have been able to do this on my own without an agent. Never did have to ask many questions, someone would've already done that on the forum, just needed to find it.
> 
> Here is my 'storyline':
> 
> 189 Visa for ANZO code 261313 (Software Engineer).
> PTE-A with overall 89 score : 08-Jan-2016
> ACS +ve Result : 11-Jan-2016
> EOI: 12-Jan-2016
> Invite: 22-Jan-2016
> Visa Lodge & All docs including PCC's: 12-Mar-2016
> Medicals Completed: 18-Mar-2016
> CO contact(Adelaide) for UAE PCC: 04-Apr-2016
> Info provided: 15-Apr-2016
> Grant(GSM Adelaide) : 12-May-2016
> 
> Employment points claimed: 0 , hence no employment verification
> 
> I was expecting a direct grant when the inevitable happened. The CO requested for UAE PCC on 04-Apr-2016 for my spouse even though she had left UAE 13yrs ago. Actually I had started the process to procure the UAE PCC from India earlier on in February itself, but the Indian bureaucratic process by inefficient govt officials here to get the fingerprints attested caused huge delays and even after 2 months they were unable to even give an estimate on when they could get the fingerprints attested. So we took the extreme step and made my wife travel to UAE on a visit visa and got the PCC on the same day in Dubai. Anyways that's my story!


Congrats mate! Thanks for sharing the details.


----------



## conjoinme

sushendesai said:


> I stayed in for a month in Tanzania will they ask for pcc


PCC is usually needed for total 12 months or more stay. However, its based on CO discretion to ask for shorter duration.


----------



## Vardhan16

Hi mates,
I called DIBP today and a nice lady picked up my call. I have explained her that I had my first CO contact on Feb 13 and last CO contact was Apr 30th. Both the times they asked for form 80 again. She told that after the last CO contact, CO will only look the case after 28days and will take another 1-2 months for the grant. She is confidently telling that the process will be delayed. 
Any one experienced the same with Brisbane office? 
...


----------



## chln.murthy

himanshu181in said:


> @dakshch
> 
> We have similar timelines, this wait is killing me


Guys we are all in the same boat.. Hope to get the grant soon( Before 18th May)..wish you good luck


----------



## Vardhan16

chln.murthy said:


> Guys we are all in the same boat.. Hope to get the grant soon( Before 18th May)..wish you good luck


Hi Murthy 
Is is true that it will take 1-2 months after 2nd contact ?pls throw some light..


----------



## chln.murthy

puneetajrawat said:


> Hi Friends,  I received Grant today and it was possible without an agent only with this forum and your help. I uploaded 4 pdf each containing all documents of each experience. But out of 4 they asked me that the evidences are less for 2 employments. So this time I uploaded all documents for these 2 employments seperately under specific fields. Also I added more reference letters and more proofs. So I thinkthat its not a good idea to combine all proofs of employment in a single pdf file. Following is my timeline -
> 
> 233512:Telecommunication Network Engineer
> 14-05-15 EA Application
> 14-09-15 EA Outcome
> 24-10-15 IELTS (L:8 R:7 W:7 S:6.5)
> 20-01-16 IELTS Re-evaluation Result - (L:8 R:7 W:7 S:7)
> 22-01-16 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points
> 02-02-16 Invitation received:second:
> 15-03-16 Visa Lodged with all documents
> 06-04-16 CO Contact (More employment evidences) although I already submitted contract,payslip,reference letters,bank statement etc
> 24-04-16 More employment documents uploaded
> 12-05-16 Grant :secondIts Bithday date for my daughter)
> XX-XX-16 lane:


Congratulations my friend ..Hope you have 2 parties on the same day


----------



## VictorZ

>>There is a link on forum to do medicals before lodging visa. I didn't do but have seen. Search, Sorry cant post link as accessing via mobile. 
>>Well, If you have kiwi passport, you might not need TB test.


>>I doubt that. One can always get their medicals done anytime using "my health declarations" link and get HAP ID. No need to wait for ITA.


thanks for the helpful information jairichi and conjoinme


----------



## chln.murthy

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi Murthy
> Is is true that it will take 1-2 months after 2nd contact ?pls throw some light..


Hi Vardhan,

I have been following the forum and it is very vague to confirm the timelines.

As i have seen people getting Grant letter less than 28days to some Grants being shared after 1-2 months..

No one can confirm the pattern of Case office Grant assignments ..one thing is for sure the DIBP has made it a point to test the patience of all applicants:boxing:


----------



## andreyx108b

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi Murthy Is is true that it will take 1-2 months after 2nd contact ?pls throw some light..


 About 60 days on average!


----------



## Phoenix2135

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi,
> I too applied in march2016 but no luck still application received
> 
> It looks like to me those who assigned to Adilaide COs are getting grants faster
> 
> My CO is from Brisbane


Hi,

Can you share with me the e-mail address that used to send for status update as my status also shows "Application received" since 23/02 !


----------



## sridevimca20022

Phoenix2135 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you share with me the e-mail address that used to send for status update as my status also shows "Application received" since 23/02 !


Hi
We mailed to [email protected]


----------



## Prash2533

conjoinme said:


> Did you upload that under Birth, Age evidence of? If I were you I would have got the Punjabi docs translated and uploaded both translated and original versions and given a stat dec for name mismatches since the CO has requested for the proof. Call them up if you have doubt.


Thanks buddy. Can you please clarify who will be the right person to translate that. I mean do I need to look for a teacher who is a gazzeted officer or a Notary person would do that?


----------



## kawal_547

jsharma1983 said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> as per your signature. case officer asked you to submit docs twice. may i know newly requested docs ?. This will help me in upload docs if i miss any
> 
> Thanks


My wife is the primary applicant n I'm the secondary one

I'm going thru an agent. My agents somehow by mistake showed me as not working in past 10 years.

CO asked how I occupied my time n my expenses.

I updated form 80 with job details n uploaded.

Yet to hear back.

N also yet to update my signature.


----------



## conjoinme

Prash2533 said:


> Thanks buddy. Can you please clarify who will be the right person to translate that. I mean do I need to look for a teacher who is a gazzeted officer or a Notary person would do that?


Who can translate my documents into English for me?


----------



## sandeshrego

satabdi2503 said:


> Thanks Jairichi for your valuable suggestion.
> First I will apologize for not mentioning one important aspect in my case. I am a Mining Engineer by profession and in our profession when one leaves a company he does gets a statutory experience certificate from the Govt of India from that mines/colliery which is hand written by the office stating the position held and particulars of experience. Of course they will not have any address mentioned about the office worked (besides the name) or any phone numbers. Now i do possess these documents from my employers where the roles and responsibilities are mentioned as merely the positions held and nothing more details.
> I am worried that these will work since, we in the industry understand our jargon but it's not the same with all.
> Regarding getting it from any other ex-colleagues seems difficult as I have approached few of them. They get scary when they hears about the DIBP and migration process and fears that what if the police comes to their houses for verification. Fear of a community shame !!!


Bro, what are you waiting for? Apply !! You already have roles and responsibility mentioned. Upload your salary slip,offer letter and Form 18 as they definitely have address and phone number. It's not a big deal. No company issues nicely cooked meat so that employ can make a runner.. It's really not a big deal. Just apply


----------



## Abch

Hi guys

Today marks 4th month since we lodged visa..
Could see Jan applicants majority had received their grants..
We called GSM Adelaide 2 weeks back,lady who picked up said to wait till first week of June..
Experts pls let us know what should be done now..
What is making soo late ..God knows


----------



## theskyisalive

Any grants as yet today?


----------



## HappYness19

Abch said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Today marks 4th month since we lodged visa..
> Could see Jan applicants majority had received their grants..
> We called GSM Adelaide 2 weeks back,lady who picked up said to wait till first week of June..
> Experts pls let us know what should be done now..
> What is making soo late ..God knows


I called the department, they said the delay was due to background verifications.


----------



## Harsha_8604

Hi Friends,

I have got the 189 Grant today. Firstly, want to Thank you all people here for your suggestions and guidance. I wish you all a very good luck.

Thank you!
H

Time line:
261311 - Analyst Programmer.
EOI : 19th Feb 16
Invitation: 9 March 16
Lodge : 10 March 16
CO contact : 04 April 16 for PCC(India,AU - as mine were old ones)
DOCS uploaded : 15 April 16
Grant : 13-May-2016.


----------



## aussieby2016

congrats...luks like DIBP is wking after time as 12:35PM means 4:35PM AST whichis beyond their timeframe of work.....



rahulraju2008 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With the utmost pleasure I would like to inform you all that we(me, spouse and 2 kids) have been granted the 189 visa at 12:35PM IST today 12-May-2016!!! Thanks to each and everyone on this forum who have knowingly and unknowingly contributed to helping me through this journey. Without this forum I would never have been able to do this on my own without an agent. Never did have to ask many questions, someone would've already done that on the forum, just needed to find it.
> 
> Here is my 'storyline':
> 
> 189 Visa for ANZO code 261313 (Software Engineer).
> PTE-A with overall 89 score : 08-Jan-2016
> ACS +ve Result : 11-Jan-2016
> EOI: 12-Jan-2016
> Invite: 22-Jan-2016
> Visa Lodge & All docs including PCC's: 12-Mar-2016
> Medicals Completed: 18-Mar-2016
> CO contact(Adelaide) for UAE PCC: 04-Apr-2016
> Info provided: 15-Apr-2016
> Grant(GSM Adelaide) : 12-May-2016
> 
> Employment points claimed: 0 , hence no employment verification
> 
> I was expecting a direct grant when the inevitable happened. The CO requested for UAE PCC on 04-Apr-2016 for my spouse even though she had left UAE 13yrs ago. Actually I had started the process to procure the UAE PCC from India earlier on in February itself, but the Indian bureaucratic process by inefficient govt officials here to get the fingerprints attested caused huge delays and even after 2 months they were unable to even give an estimate on when they could get the fingerprints attested. So we took the extreme step and made my wife travel to UAE on a visit visa and got the PCC on the same day in Dubai. Anyways that's my story!


----------



## Abch

HappYness19 said:


> I called the department, they said the delay was due to background verifications.


Hi happiness
Did they tell like that?  it's a long wait oh god


----------



## aussieby2016

congrats....


Harsha_8604 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have got the 189 Grant today. Firstly, want to Thank you all people here for your suggestions and guidance. I wish you all a very good luck.
> 
> Thank you!
> H
> 
> Time line:
> 261311 - Analyst Programmer.
> EOI : 19th Feb 16
> Invitation: 9 March 16
> Lodge : 10 March 16
> CO contact : 04 April 16 for PCC(India,AU - as mine were old ones)
> DOCS uploaded : 15 April 16
> Grant : 13-May-2016.


----------



## Abch

Congrats Harsha




Harsha_8604 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have got the 189 Grant today. Firstly, want to Thank you all people here for your suggestions and guidance. I wish you all a very good luck.
> 
> Thank you!
> H
> 
> Time line:
> 261311 - Analyst Programmer.
> EOI : 19th Feb 16
> Invitation: 9 March 16
> Lodge : 10 March 16
> CO contact : 04 April 16 for PCC(India,AU - as mine were old ones)
> DOCS uploaded : 15 April 16
> Grant : 13-May-2016.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

Harsha_8604 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have got the 189 Grant today. Firstly, want to Thank you all people here for your suggestions and guidance. I wish you all a very good luck.
> 
> Thank you!
> H
> 
> Time line:
> 261311 - Analyst Programmer.
> EOI : 19th Feb 16
> Invitation: 9 March 16
> Lodge : 10 March 16
> CO contact : 04 April 16 for PCC(India,AU - as mine were old ones)
> DOCS uploaded : 15 April 16
> Grant : 13-May-2016.


Congratulations and All the best


----------



## aussieby2016

our timelines are very similar except for the fact for my extra medicals.... haven't u been contacted by CO yet...



AbhishekKotian said:


> Congratulations and All the best


----------



## johnnyaus

Harsha_8604 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have got the 189 Grant today. Firstly, want to Thank you all people here for your suggestions and guidance. I wish you all a very good luck.
> 
> Thank you!
> H
> 
> Time line:
> 261311 - Analyst Programmer.
> EOI : 19th Feb 16
> Invitation: 9 March 16
> Lodge : 10 March 16
> CO contact : 04 April 16 for PCC(India,AU - as mine were old ones)
> DOCS uploaded : 15 April 16
> Grant : 13-May-2016.


Big Wala Congratulations Dear...

My timelines are more or less similar to yours.. so keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## AbhishekKotian

aussieby2016 said:


> our timelines are very similar except for the fact for my extra medicals.... haven't u been contacted by CO yet...


No. Not yet. My Application is still in the status "Application Received"


----------



## Prash2533

kawal_547 said:


> My wife is the primary applicant n I'm the secondary one
> 
> I'm going thru an agent. My agents somehow by mistake showed me as not working in past 10 years.
> 
> CO asked how I occupied my time n my expenses.
> 
> I updated form 80 with job details n uploaded.
> 
> Yet to hear back.
> 
> N also yet to update my signature.


Lesson learnt. Hiring Agents usually make your case slow instead of fastening the same.


----------



## Harsha_8604

Hi Friends,

I have got the 189 Grant today. 

My PR process had been very tough and a long wait and here is the explanation why it is..


ACS : 02 Feb 2014, Cleared on 04 May 2014 with validity of 2 years.

IELTS Attempt 1) May 2014. 8 8.5 7 6.5 (missed 10 points)

First PR Lodgement : June 2014 with 60 points for which my experience in India was not counted (reason: my mistake, i followed my friend who had the same ACS as mine and I counted points for the experience and claimed 60 points(Immigration considered only 50 points) and PR was refused in Nov 2014. I lost all the money, time and everything.

To be eligible for 60 points, I had to write the English exam. IELTS.

IELTS Attempt 2) Australia. Feb - 2015 (6.5 6.5 6.5 6.5) - was not useful.

IELTS Attempt 3) Australia. Sep - 2015 (7 7.5 7 6)- was not useful.

IELTS Attempt 4) India. Jan - 2016 (8.5 8 7 6.5) - was not useful (same as first attempt).


PTE attempt 1) 80+ in all and gained 20 points.

Second PR Lodgement : 75 Points. 261311 - Analyst Programmer, EOI : 19th Feb 16 , Invitation: 9 March 16 , Lodge : 10 March 16 , CO contact : 04 April 16 for PCC(India,AU - as mine were old ones)
DOCS uploaded : 15 April 16 , Grant : 13-May-2016.

I have waited for this for 2 year 4 months and today, I got it  

I really wish you all good luck and none of you people's PR process gets into any sort of hardships as of mine.

Thank you!
H


----------



## dakshch

kiat87 said:


> Attachment taken online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Just a question to all the expert. Is it single person without family got granted faster than people with families ?




Single... 157 days and still counting. 
So there is no contribution of the co-applicants. Just the primary that matters.


----------



## dakshch

Till what time can we expect to get an email ?? 
12pm IST or even beyond that ??


----------



## aussieby2016

hats off to u man....enjoy the moment now before embarking to a new nation...



Harsha_8604 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have got the 189 Grant today.
> 
> My PR process had been very tough and a long wait and here is the explanation why it is..
> 
> 
> ACS : 02 Feb 2014, Cleared on 04 May 2014 with validity of 2 years.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 1) May 2014. 8 8.5 7 6.5 (missed 10 points)
> 
> First PR Lodgement : June 2014 with 60 points for which my experience in India was not counted (reason: my mistake, i followed my friend who had the same ACS as mine and I counted points for the experience and claimed 60 points(Immigration considered only 50 points) and PR was refused in Nov 2014. I lost all the money, time and everything.
> 
> To be eligible for 60 points, I had to write the English exam. IELTS.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 2) Australia. Feb - 2015 (6.5 6.5 6.5 6.5) - was not useful.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 3) Australia. Sep - 2015 (7 7.5 7 6)- was not useful.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 4) India. Jan - 2016 (8.5 8 7 6.5) - was not useful (same as first attempt).
> 
> 
> PTE attempt 1) 80+ in all and gained 20 points.
> 
> Second PR Lodgement : 75 Points. 261311 - Analyst Programmer, EOI : 19th Feb 16 , Invitation: 9 March 16 , Lodge : 10 March 16 , CO contact : 04 April 16 for PCC(India,AU - as mine were old ones)
> DOCS uploaded : 15 April 16 , Grant : 13-May-2016.
> 
> I have waited for this for 2 year 4 months and today, I got it
> 
> I really wish you all good luck and none of you people's PR process gets into any sort of hardships as of mine.
> 
> Thank you!
> H


----------



## jairichi

dakshch said:


> Till what time can we expect to get an email ??
> 12pm IST or even beyond that ??


From the thread it is understood 24/7.


----------



## aussieby2016

jairichi said:


> From the thread it is understood 24/7.


24/7 is for those applied thru agents..... for self applied usually till 12:30PM IST....


----------



## kiat87

aussieby2016 said:


> 24/7 is for those applied thru agents..... for self applied usually till 12:30PM IST....


what do you mean? apply thru agents we can expect to get emails 24/7 ?


----------



## aussieby2016

kiat87 said:


> what do you mean? apply thru agents we can expect to get emails 24/7 ?


obviously kiat...agents would fwd the grant mail at their disposal.....but in case of self applied u get the mail till the wking hours of DIBP......


----------



## kawal_547

kiat87 said:


> what do you mean? apply thru agents we can expect to get emails 24/7 ?


Usually agents don't check emails of their clients every day.

So if they check later in the day or at night or the day next which can even be a Sunday..

So it's 24/7

People who fill their application on their own or have access to their immi account...usually check every now n then.. So the actual time-frame mentioned.


----------



## kiat87

kawal_547 said:


> Usually agents don't check emails of their clients every day.
> 
> So if they check later in the day or at night or the day next which can even be a Sunday..
> 
> So it's 24/7
> 
> People who fill their application on their own or have access to their immi account...usually check every now n then.. So the actual time-frame mentioned.


i see, thanks for the info. i thought apply thru agent will be an advantage


----------



## aussieby2016

kiat87 said:


> i see, thanks for the info. i thought apply thru agent will be an advantage


ppl in this forum have reported the opposite....


----------



## Sush1

Have you called the team there. If not, I think you should.



dakshch said:


> Single... 157 days and still counting.
> So there is no contribution of the co-applicants. Just the primary that matters.


----------



## dakshch

Sush1 said:


> Have you called the team there. If not, I think you should.




Did call them a few times. No reply to the emails. The same mechanic reply of file under processing and heavy workloads and we can't comment on how much longer it would take etc etc. 

In short all useless info provided. Wastage of time and money contacting them. It's hardly been ever fruitful for anyone.


----------



## dakshch

So past 12:30pm. Another day passes and now we have a 2 day break from checking the email and immiaccount.


----------



## NxtDesAus

Finally wait is over and got my golden email!! I will say only one thing.. Stay positive and have patience. You grant also on the way. This forum has played a important role in this journey. Special thanks to Vikas, keeda. These guys doing really a good social job. 
All the best everyone.. Stay connected😀😀😀


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations and Party Now.



NxtDesAus said:


> Finally wait is over and got my golden email!! I will say only one thing.. Stay positive and have patience. You grant also on the way. This forum has played a important role in this journey. Special thanks to Vikas, keeda. These guys doing really a good social job.
> All the best everyone.. Stay connected😀😀😀


----------



## AbhishekKotian

NxtDesAus said:


> Finally wait is over and got my golden email!! I will say only one thing.. Stay positive and have patience. You grant also on the way. This forum has played a important role in this journey. Special thanks to Vikas, keeda. These guys doing really a good social job.
> All the best everyone.. Stay connected😀😀😀


Congratulations


----------



## ManjilTam

Visa lodged: 7 Feb 2016
Co contact: 23 Feb for medical n functional proof for wife.
Medical: 28 Feb
On 6 March, I informed them Im willing to pay Vac 2 payment for func. English. But, since i havent heard of them or received Vac2 payment.

Dear Experts, 
How long we have to wait for invoice? N after paying Vac 2, is Visa Grant Guarenteed??


----------



## Prash2533

NxtDesAus said:


> Finally wait is over and got my golden email!! I will say only one thing.. Stay positive and have patience. You grant also on the way. This forum has played a important role in this journey. Special thanks to Vikas, keeda. These guys doing really a good social job.
> All the best everyone.. Stay connected😀😀😀


Congats buddy.
From your signatures, it seems it was a direct grant or did CO contacted you?


----------



## ManjilTam

Visa lodged: 7 Feb 2016 
Co contact: 23 Feb for medical n functional proof for wife. 
Medical: 28 Feb 
On 6 March, I informed them Im willing to pay Vac 2 payment for func. English. But, since i havent heard of them or received Vac2 invoices. 
Dear Experts, How long we have to wait for invoice? N after paying Vac 2, is Visa Grant Guarenteed??


----------



## Prash2533

Harsha_8604 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have got the 189 Grant today.
> 
> My PR process had been very tough and a long wait and here is the explanation why it is..
> 
> 
> ACS : 02 Feb 2014, Cleared on 04 May 2014 with validity of 2 years.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 1) May 2014. 8 8.5 7 6.5 (missed 10 points)
> 
> First PR Lodgement : June 2014 with 60 points for which my experience in India was not counted (reason: my mistake, i followed my friend who had the same ACS as mine and I counted points for the experience and claimed 60 points(Immigration considered only 50 points) and PR was refused in Nov 2014. I lost all the money, time and everything.
> 
> To be eligible for 60 points, I had to write the English exam. IELTS.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 2) Australia. Feb - 2015 (6.5 6.5 6.5 6.5) - was not useful.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 3) Australia. Sep - 2015 (7 7.5 7 6)- was not useful.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 4) India. Jan - 2016 (8.5 8 7 6.5) - was not useful (same as first attempt).
> 
> 
> PTE attempt 1) 80+ in all and gained 20 points.
> 
> Second PR Lodgement : 75 Points. 261311 - Analyst Programmer, EOI : 19th Feb 16 , Invitation: 9 March 16 , Lodge : 10 March 16 , CO contact : 04 April 16 for PCC(India,AU - as mine were old ones)
> DOCS uploaded : 15 April 16 , Grant : 13-May-2016.
> 
> I have waited for this for 2 year 4 months and today, I got it
> 
> I really wish you all good luck and none of you people's PR process gets into any sort of hardships as of mine.
> 
> Thank you!
> H


Congrats buddy. Hats Off to your patience.


----------



## binhphan

Hi,
Can someone advise me about the application for 189 visa. I have more than 6 years of experience. I want to apply as skilled worker in Electronics but i just have 1 and a half year in this area. Currently I can gain 60 points not including the experience years.
Is it capable to get the approval for visa 189?
Thank you very much.
Binh Phan


----------



## jairichi

ManjilTam said:


> Visa lodged: 7 Feb 2016
> Co contact: 23 Feb for medical n functional proof for wife.
> Medical: 28 Feb
> On 6 March, I informed them Im willing to pay Vac 2 payment for func. English. But, since i havent heard of them or received Vac2 invoices.
> Dear Experts, How long we have to wait for invoice? N after paying Vac 2, is Visa Grant Guarenteed??


In my opinion your visa is guaranteed.


----------



## jairichi

binhphan said:


> Hi,
> Can someone advise me about the application for 189 visa. I have more than 6 years of experience. I want to apply as skilled worker in Electronics but i just have 1 and a half year in this area. Currently I can gain 60 points not including the experience years.
> Is it capable to get the approval for visa 189?
> Thank you very much.
> Binh Phan


You need to think about applying for state nomination and then apply for 190 visa.


----------



## jairichi

dakshch said:


> So past 12:30pm. Another day passes and now we have a 2 day break from checking the email and immiaccount.


If am not wrong there are people who received grants during weekends.

Old 7th May 2016, 02:01 AM 
rsr904 rsr904 is offline 
New Member
Join Date: Mar 2016
Location: India
Posts: 29 
Rep Power: 0 
rsr904 is on a distinguished road
18 likes received
17 likes given 

Users Flag! Originally from india. Users Flag! Expat in australia. 

Default 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey guys. I am happy to tell you that I got my grant today. It is from the Brisbane team. I wish all of you who have been waiting for so long get yours at the earliest. 
eral, Raiyan, Vakymy and 4 others like this.


__________________
ANZSCO code: 233512
IELTS : 10 POINTS
EOI (60 points) : 30 Mar 16
INVITE : 26 APR 16
LODGED : 28 APR 16
GRANT : :7 May 2016 DIRECT GRANT 
IED before:15 Jan 2017
to Sydney : 1st week of June


----------



## johnnyaus

jairichi said:


> If am not wrong there are people who received grants during weekends.
> 
> Old 7th May 2016, 02:01 AM
> rsr904 rsr904 is offline
> New Member
> Join Date: Mar 2016
> Location: India
> Posts: 29
> Rep Power: 0
> rsr904 is on a distinguished road
> 18 likes received
> 17 likes given
> 
> Users Flag! Originally from india. Users Flag! Expat in australia.
> 
> Default
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hey guys. I am happy to tell you that I got my grant today. It is from the Brisbane team. I wish all of you who have been waiting for so long get yours at the earliest.
> eral, Raiyan, Vakymy and 4 others like this.
> 
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO code: 233512
> IELTS : 10 POINTS
> EOI (60 points) : 30 Mar 16
> INVITE : 26 APR 16
> LODGED : 28 APR 16
> GRANT : :7 May 2016 DIRECT GRANT
> IED before:15 Jan 2017
> to Sydney : 1st week of June



May be Yes, coz I was contacted by GSM Brisbane on 2 April 2016 that is saturday.


----------



## jairichi

johnnyaus said:


> May be Yes, coz I was contacted by GSM Brisbane on 2 April 2016 that is saturday.


Thank you. It kind of tells us that they work on Saturdays too and so grants can be expected. Not sure about Sundays though.


----------



## karthikeyan01

hi vardhan,

I think, we are in similar boat. I have got a verification call within few weeks after Visa Application. However, got the first CO contact exactly on 90th day, and submitted additional docs. I think another 90 days counter starts from the date we provide additional docs. CO generally starts revisiting after 28 days, and they have a time frame of 90 days to return with grant or more docs  and the cycle continues...


EOI Submitted: 27-9-2015 
Invited: 8-1-2016 
Visa Submitted : 5-2-2016 
Uploaded all Docs 5-2-2016 
Medics, PCC, Form 80: 22-02-2016
Emp Verification call: 10-03-2016 
CO Contact(GSM BRISBANE) : 4-MAY-2016
Upload document: 5-MAY-2016
Visa Grant: 
IED:xx-xx-xxxx


----------



## vikaschandra

Harsha_8604 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have got the 189 Grant today.
> 
> My PR process had been very tough and a long wait and here is the explanation why it is..
> 
> 
> ACS : 02 Feb 2014, Cleared on 04 May 2014 with validity of 2 years.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 1) May 2014. 8 8.5 7 6.5 (missed 10 points)
> 
> First PR Lodgement : June 2014 with 60 points for which my experience in India was not counted (reason: my mistake, i followed my friend who had the same ACS as mine and I counted points for the experience and claimed 60 points(Immigration considered only 50 points) and PR was refused in Nov 2014. I lost all the money, time and everything.
> 
> To be eligible for 60 points, I had to write the English exam. IELTS.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 2) Australia. Feb - 2015 (6.5 6.5 6.5 6.5) - was not useful.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 3) Australia. Sep - 2015 (7 7.5 7 6)- was not useful.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 4) India. Jan - 2016 (8.5 8 7 6.5) - was not useful (same as first attempt).
> 
> 
> PTE attempt 1) 80+ in all and gained 20 points.
> 
> Second PR Lodgement : 75 Points. 261311 - Analyst Programmer, EOI : 19th Feb 16 , Invitation: 9 March 16 , Lodge : 10 March 16 , CO contact : 04 April 16 for PCC(India,AU - as mine were old ones)
> DOCS uploaded : 15 April 16 , Grant : 13-May-2016.
> 
> I have waited for this for 2 year 4 months and today, I got it
> 
> I really wish you all good luck and none of you people's PR process gets into any sort of hardships as of mine.
> 
> Thank you!
> H


Congratulations Harsh


----------



## sridevimca20022

AbhishekKotian said:


> Congratulations and All the best




hi Experts,

I would like to know , is the Status field of IMMI Account will update immidiatly to finalized if the grant mail sent....


----------



## krish4aus

Hi Friends - I clicked on the 'Information provided' button last week. Current status shows 'Assessment in Progress', is it automatic status change or is someone really reviewing it now.


----------



## jairichi

krish4aus said:


> Hi Friends - I clicked on the 'Information provided' button last week. Current status shows 'Assessment in Progress', is it automatic status change or is someone really reviewing it now.


If you clicked on the option now and it changed then it is an automatic change in status.


----------



## krish4aus

jairichi said:


> If you clicked on the option now and it changed then it is an automatic change in status.


No I didn't check the status then so not sure if it changed because of my click. That's why wanted to understand how it worked for others.


----------



## vikaschandra

NxtDesAus said:


> Finally wait is over and got my golden email!! I will say only one thing.. Stay positive and have patience. You grant also on the way. This forum has played a important role in this journey. Special thanks to Vikas, keeda. These guys doing really a good social job.
> All the best everyone.. Stay connected😀😀😀


Congratulations mate. Best wishes with your future endeavors


----------



## vikaschandra

krish4aus said:


> No I didn't check the status then so not sure if it changed because of my click. That's why wanted to understand how it worked for others.


The status must have changed from information requested to Assessment in Progress when you clicked the information provided button that is what happens in an usual case


----------



## KASharma

wishmegoodluck said:


> Heartiest congratulations to you Buddy!


Congratulations


----------



## rahulraju2008

sridevimca20022 said:


> hi Experts,
> 
> I would like to know , is the Status field of IMMI Account will update immidiatly to finalized if the grant mail sent....


 yes thats correct. Just experienced this yesterday!


----------



## KASharma

conjoinme said:


> Yes, I reckon. Nothing stopping you doing that. Just link new application to the previous one.


Thanks


----------



## sridevimca20022

rahulraju2008 said:


> yes thats correct. Just experienced this yesterday!


Thanks and congratulations for your golden email.............


----------



## KASharma

Hi,

Its been 46 days since my EOI submitted for 261313 Software Engineer;
Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa but no reply yet.

What is the average wait time these days?

Thanks,
Arjun


----------



## zeeshan355

Harsha_8604 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have got the 189 Grant today.
> 
> My PR process had been very tough and a long wait and here is the explanation why it is..
> 
> 
> ACS : 02 Feb 2014, Cleared on 04 May 2014 with validity of 2 years.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 1) May 2014. 8 8.5 7 6.5 (missed 10 points)
> 
> First PR Lodgement : June 2014 with 60 points for which my experience in India was not counted (reason: my mistake, i followed my friend who had the same ACS as mine and I counted points for the experience and claimed 60 points(Immigration considered only 50 points) and PR was refused in Nov 2014. I lost all the money, time and everything.
> 
> To be eligible for 60 points, I had to write the English exam. IELTS.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 2) Australia. Feb - 2015 (6.5 6.5 6.5 6.5) - was not useful.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 3) Australia. Sep - 2015 (7 7.5 7 6)- was not useful.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 4) India. Jan - 2016 (8.5 8 7 6.5) - was not useful (same as first attempt).
> 
> 
> PTE attempt 1) 80+ in all and gained 20 points.
> 
> Second PR Lodgement : 75 Points. 261311 - Analyst Programmer, EOI : 19th Feb 16 , Invitation: 9 March 16 , Lodge : 10 March 16 , CO contact : 04 April 16 for PCC(India,AU - as mine were old ones)
> DOCS uploaded : 15 April 16 , Grant : 13-May-2016.
> 
> I have waited for this for 2 year 4 months and today, I got it
> 
> I really wish you all good luck and none of you people's PR process gets into any sort of hardships as of mine.
> 
> Thank you!
> H



Congratulations for ur grant....
finally ur hardwork paid off...
u were really patiend and never gave up, very inspirational journey for others who are being impatient and want things done in a blink of eyes..


----------



## jairichi

KASharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its been 46 days since my EOI submitted for 261313 Software Engineer;
> Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa but no reply yet.
> 
> What is the average wait time these days?
> 
> Thanks,
> Arjun


You might but not sure.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/27-april-2015-round-results

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 27 April 2016 invitation round.


Points

Description Points score Visa date of effect

2211 Accountants 70 6 April 2016 4.19 pm 

2611 ICT Business and ​System Analysts 70 15 April 2016 10.54 pm​ 

2613 Software and Applications Programmers 65 15 March 2016 3.43 pm


----------



## KASharma

I have 65 points.



jairichi said:


> You might but not sure.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/27-april-2015-round-results
> 
> Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 27 April 2016 invitation round.
> 
> 
> Points
> 
> Description Points score Visa date of effect
> 
> 2211 Accountants 70 6 April 2016 4.19 pm
> 
> 2611 ICT Business and ​System Analysts 70 15 April 2016 10.54 pm​
> 
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers 65 15 March 2016 3.43 pm


----------



## PriyaIndia

Congratz Harsha,

I have a questions - When they rejected for the first time, didnt the DIBP give time to increase points (something like a three weeks) to increase 10 points by English test OR straight reject it was?
Also, once refused you can't apply for the next three years, isnt it? But you have got the visa in the 2nd year itself.




Harsha_8604 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have got the 189 Grant today.
> 
> My PR process had been very tough and a long wait and here is the explanation why it is..
> 
> 
> ACS : 02 Feb 2014, Cleared on 04 May 2014 with validity of 2 years.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 1) May 2014. 8 8.5 7 6.5 (missed 10 points)
> 
> First PR Lodgement : June 2014 with 60 points for which my experience in India was not counted (reason: my mistake, i followed my friend who had the same ACS as mine and I counted points for the experience and claimed 60 points(Immigration considered only 50 points) and PR was refused in Nov 2014. I lost all the money, time and everything.
> 
> To be eligible for 60 points, I had to write the English exam. IELTS.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 2) Australia. Feb - 2015 (6.5 6.5 6.5 6.5) - was not useful.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 3) Australia. Sep - 2015 (7 7.5 7 6)- was not useful.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 4) India. Jan - 2016 (8.5 8 7 6.5) - was not useful (same as first attempt).
> 
> 
> PTE attempt 1) 80+ in all and gained 20 points.
> 
> Second PR Lodgement : 75 Points. 261311 - Analyst Programmer, EOI : 19th Feb 16 , Invitation: 9 March 16 , Lodge : 10 March 16 , CO contact : 04 April 16 for PCC(India,AU - as mine were old ones)
> DOCS uploaded : 15 April 16 , Grant : 13-May-2016.
> 
> I have waited for this for 2 year 4 months and today, I got it
> 
> I really wish you all good luck and none of you people's PR process gets into any sort of hardships as of mine.
> 
> Thank you!
> H


----------



## zeeshan355

Hi Experts, 
Would like to clarify ...
I applied on 17th feb 2016, CO Contacted on 1 st march, provided info. on 28th march, received verification call to me and my employer from Aus. consulate on 11th may 2016...
My question is how soon can i expect my grant, will it take long time or very soon... as per the trend....??????????
Thanx in advance.....


----------



## Raiyan

ManjilTam said:


> Visa lodged: 7 Feb 2016
> Co contact: 23 Feb for medical n functional proof for wife.
> Medical: 28 Feb
> On 6 March, I informed them Im willing to pay Vac 2 payment for func. English. But, since i havent heard of them or received Vac2 invoices.
> Dear Experts, How long we have to wait for invoice? N after paying Vac 2, is Visa Grant Guarenteed??




I am also in same situation.


----------



## jairichi

KASharma said:


> I have 65 points.


I see that you have 65 points. For your ANZSCO code, applicants with 65 points as on 15th March 2016 were invited to apply for visa. So you need to wait for your turn. If there are too many 70 pointers then your chances of getting an invite is slim. That is why I said you might get an invite but not sure.


----------



## sandeshrego

zeeshan355 said:


> Hi Experts,
> Would like to clarify ...
> I applied on 17th feb 2016, CO Contacted on 1 st march, provided info. on 28th march, received verification call to me and my employer from Aus. consulate on 11th may 2016...
> My question is how soon can i expect my grant, will it take long time or very soon... as per the trend....??????????
> Thanx in advance.....


Four days back there was a discussion on the same topic and the answer was within 60 days max. Someone got it in two days recently. Unpredictable though.


----------



## jairichi

PriyaIndia said:


> Congratz Harsha,
> 
> I have a questions - When they rejected for the first time, didnt the DIBP give time to increase points (something like a three weeks) to increase 10 points by English test OR straight reject it was?
> Also, once refused you can't apply for the next three years, isnt it? But you have got the visa in the 2nd year itself.


DIBP gives no concession as far as I know.
If refused for misrepresentation there will be a temporary ban or exclusion for a certain number of years.

Harsha is a fighter.


----------



## zeeshan355

sandeshrego said:


> Four days back there was a discussion on the same topic and the answer was within 60 days max. Someone got it in two days recently. Unpredictable though.


Thansks for throwing lite on it.... 

i will go back to refer the 4 days old debate on ur forum...

cheers...
best of luck:behindsofa::israel::israel::flame::flame::flame:


----------



## sridevimca20022

zeeshan355 said:


> Thansks for throwing lite on it....
> 
> i will go back to refer the 4 days old debate on ur forum...
> 
> cheers...
> best of luck:behindsofa::israel::israel::flame::flame::flame:



The 60 days count will it include weekends and holidays as well ?

Please throw some light on here .Including weekends we crossed 60days, but still no luck .
Applied on 3rd March.CO is from Brisbane.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

COngrats..

A beautiful gift form Dad go daughter.

You will never forget the day you got your oz grant for the rest of your life.

Cheers...



puneetajrawat said:


> Hi Friends,  I received Grant today and it was possible without an agent only with this forum and your help. I uploaded 4 pdf each containing all documents of each experience. But out of 4 they asked me that the evidences are less for 2 employments. So this time I uploaded all documents for these 2 employments seperately under specific fields. Also I added more reference letters and more proofs. So I thinkthat its not a good idea to combine all proofs of employment in a single pdf file. Following is my timeline -
> 
> 233512:Telecommunication Network Engineer
> 14-05-15 EA Application
> 14-09-15 EA Outcome
> 24-10-15 IELTS (L:8 R:7 W:7 S:6.5)
> 20-01-16 IELTS Re-evaluation Result - (L:8 R:7 W:7 S:7)
> 22-01-16 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points
> 02-02-16 Invitation received:second:
> 15-03-16 Visa Lodged with all documents
> 06-04-16 CO Contact (More employment evidences) although I already submitted contract,payslip,reference letters,bank statement etc
> 24-04-16 More employment documents uploaded
> 12-05-16 Grant :secondIts Bithday date for my daughter)
> XX-XX-16 lane:


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats buddy...







davidk59 said:


> Just got a grant today after a month of waiting since the co contacted.
> 
> Good luck with your visa, guys.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

COngrats




rahulraju2008 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With the utmost pleasure I would like to inform you all that we(me, spouse and 2 kids) have been granted the 189 visa at 12:35PM IST today 12-May-2016!!! Thanks to each and everyone on this forum who have knowingly and unknowingly contributed to helping me through this journey. Without this forum I would never have been able to do this on my own without an agent. Never did have to ask many questions, someone would've already done that on the forum, just needed to find it.
> 
> Here is my 'storyline':
> 
> 189 Visa for ANZO code 261313 (Software Engineer).
> PTE-A with overall 89 score : 08-Jan-2016
> ACS +ve Result : 11-Jan-2016
> EOI: 12-Jan-2016
> Invite: 22-Jan-2016
> Visa Lodge & All docs including PCC's: 12-Mar-2016
> Medicals Completed: 18-Mar-2016
> CO contact(Adelaide) for UAE PCC: 04-Apr-2016
> Info provided: 15-Apr-2016
> Grant(GSM Adelaide) : 12-May-2016
> 
> Employment points claimed: 0 , hence no employment verification
> 
> I was expecting a direct grant when the inevitable happened. The CO requested for UAE PCC on 04-Apr-2016 for my spouse even though she had left UAE 13yrs ago. Actually I had started the process to procure the UAE PCC from India earlier on in February itself, but the Indian bureaucratic process by inefficient govt officials here to get the fingerprints attested caused huge delays and even after 2 months they were unable to even give an estimate on when they could get the fingerprints attested. So we took the extreme step and made my wife travel to UAE on a visit visa and got the PCC on the same day in Dubai. Anyways that's my story!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

congrats buddy



Harsha_8604 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have got the 189 Grant today. Firstly, want to Thank you all people here for your suggestions and guidance. I wish you all a very good luck.
> 
> Thank you!
> H
> 
> Time line:
> 261311 - Analyst Programmer.
> EOI : 19th Feb 16
> Invitation: 9 March 16
> Lodge : 10 March 16
> CO contact : 04 April 16 for PCC(India,AU - as mine were old ones)
> DOCS uploaded : 15 April 16
> Grant : 13-May-2016.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

OMG..

Thats a long process..
Congrats..



Harsha_8604 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have got the 189 Grant today.
> 
> My PR process had been very tough and a long wait and here is the explanation why it is..
> 
> 
> ACS : 02 Feb 2014, Cleared on 04 May 2014 with validity of 2 years.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 1) May 2014. 8 8.5 7 6.5 (missed 10 points)
> 
> First PR Lodgement : June 2014 with 60 points for which my experience in India was not counted (reason: my mistake, i followed my friend who had the same ACS as mine and I counted points for the experience and claimed 60 points(Immigration considered only 50 points) and PR was refused in Nov 2014. I lost all the money, time and everything.
> 
> To be eligible for 60 points, I had to write the English exam. IELTS.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 2) Australia. Feb - 2015 (6.5 6.5 6.5 6.5) - was not useful.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 3) Australia. Sep - 2015 (7 7.5 7 6)- was not useful.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 4) India. Jan - 2016 (8.5 8 7 6.5) - was not useful (same as first attempt).
> 
> 
> PTE attempt 1) 80+ in all and gained 20 points.
> 
> Second PR Lodgement : 75 Points. 261311 - Analyst Programmer, EOI : 19th Feb 16 , Invitation: 9 March 16 , Lodge : 10 March 16 , CO contact : 04 April 16 for PCC(India,AU - as mine were old ones)
> DOCS uploaded : 15 April 16 , Grant : 13-May-2016.
> 
> I have waited for this for 2 year 4 months and today, I got it
> 
> I really wish you all good luck and none of you people's PR process gets into any sort of hardships as of mine.
> 
> Thank you!
> H


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrasts.

seeing plenty of action for the past couple of days...





NxtDesAus said:


> Finally wait is over and got my golden email!! I will say only one thing.. Stay positive and have patience. You grant also on the way. This forum has played a important role in this journey. Special thanks to Vikas, keeda. These guys doing really a good social job.
> All the best everyone.. Stay connected😀😀😀


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Hi Devi,


70 days and counting..

Applied on Mar 2nd.
Status "Application Received"

No CO Contact.

So dont worry.. All is well.. You have 30 more days untill Cut off date as per DIBP



sridevimca20022 said:


> The 60 days count will it include weekends and holidays as well ?
> 
> Please throw some light on here .Including weekends we crossed 60days, but still no luck .
> Applied on 3rd March.CO is from Brisbane.


----------



## kbjan26

Harsha_8604 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have got the 189 Grant today.
> 
> My PR process had been very tough and a long wait and here is the explanation why it is..
> 
> ACS : 02 Feb 2014, Cleared on 04 May 2014 with validity of 2 years.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 1) May 2014. 8 8.5 7 6.5 (missed 10 points)
> 
> First PR Lodgement : June 2014 with 60 points for which my experience in India was not counted (reason: my mistake, i followed my friend who had the same ACS as mine and I counted points for the experience and claimed 60 points(Immigration considered only 50 points) and PR was refused in Nov 2014. I lost all the money, time and everything.
> 
> To be eligible for 60 points, I had to write the English exam. IELTS.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 2) Australia. Feb - 2015 (6.5 6.5 6.5 6.5) - was not useful.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 3) Australia. Sep - 2015 (7 7.5 7 6)- was not useful.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 4) India. Jan - 2016 (8.5 8 7 6.5) - was not useful (same as first attempt).
> 
> PTE attempt 1) 80+ in all and gained 20 points.
> 
> Second PR Lodgement : 75 Points. 261311 - Analyst Programmer, EOI : 19th Feb 16 , Invitation: 9 March 16 , Lodge : 10 March 16 , CO contact : 04 April 16 for PCC(India,AU - as mine were old ones)
> DOCS uploaded : 15 April 16 , Grant : 13-May-2016.
> 
> I have waited for this for 2 year 4 months and today, I got it
> 
> I really wish you all good luck and none of you people's PR process gets into any sort of hardships as of mine.
> 
> Thank you!
> H


Brilliant write.I am in the same boat.I started to research about Australian PR last April and became eligible only last October. I am waiting since Feb for my EOI with 60 points for 189 category. I hope one day I will be able to post a write up in the same way with a successful message. 

Regards, 
Balaji K


----------



## isaiasfritsch

This is the most torturing thread I guess.... Most of us are just waiting for that grant day to come.

I check my email all the time (also it is the first thing I do when I wake up) to see if there is any CO contact. Who relates to that?


----------



## andreyx108b

isaiasfritsch said:


> This is the most torturing thread I guess.... Most of us are just waiting for that grant day to come. I check my email all the time (also it is the first thing I do when I wake up) to see if there is any CO contact. Who relates to that?


All of that has gone through that.


----------



## sarbjass

congrats to all who have received their grants. Hope ours is also on the way and will reach to us very soon.


----------



## binhphan

But as I checked, the state nomination visa 190 required at least 2 years experience in the nominated major. In visa class 189 is there any place saying that it must be 2 years or so?
Thanks.


----------



## Abhi6060

binhphan said:


> But as I checked, the state nomination visa 190 required at least 2 years experience in the nominated major. In visa class 189 is there any place saying that it must be 2 years or so?
> 
> Thanks.




You need to score 60 points for 189, regardless of experience. Even if you don't have experience, but scores 60 points, then you can apply.


----------



## Onshore

?reaching 90 days tomorrow doesn't really make difference but feeling closer now .


----------



## ShoAmar

*Need Help for applying PR*

Hi Friends, 

I'm electronics and communication engineering student from Anna University. Since I don't have enough money to process via agent i'm planning to apply by myself. Please help me to clarify my doubts 


1. Can anyone guide me some link to process my PR? will it create any problem without applying via agent? can anyone advise me australian migration lawyer or agent who does PR process for 2,000$? 

2. I have done Electronics and communication engineering student from Anna university, chennai and working in software company from Jun 19th 2006 to till date - totally 9.11 months

my experience details:

1. june 19th 2006 to 13th may 2015 - IT exp in india - 8.10 years
2. 13th may 2015 to 13th may 2016 - IT exp in Australia - 1 year

3.Will my degree is considered as ICT major/ICT minor, how many year will be deducted?
4.How can i prove them as ICT major so that they can deduct only 2 year exp
5.I have done computer courses from mar 2006 to jun 2006, will it be consider as 3 months exp so that i can put my experience as 9 years and can claim 10 points even if they deduct 4 years. 
6. I'm scared if my company send me back to india if they come to know that i'm doing my visa process so please help me if i can produce my work experience without their knowledge. 
7. My husband lost job in India in 2014 from IT company due to recession, he was working as Software test manager. He is not getting any job with dependent 457 visa. I'm thinking if we do PR, is it possible to get any job in IT company? 

Quick response is appreciable!!!!


----------



## sandeshrego

ShoAmar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I'm electronics and communication engineering student from Anna University. Since I don't have enough money to process via agent i'm planning to apply by myself. Please help me to clarify my doubts
> 
> 
> 1. Can anyone guide me some link to process my PR? will it create any problem without applying via agent? can anyone advise me australian migration lawyer or agent who does PR process for 2,000$?
> 
> 2. I have done Electronics and communication engineering student from Anna university, chennai and working in software company from Jun 19th 2006 to till date - totally 9.11 months
> 
> my experience details:
> 
> 1. june 19th 2006 to 13th may 2015 - IT exp in india - 8.10 years
> 2. 13th may 2015 to 13th may 2016 - IT exp in Australia - 1 year
> 
> 3.Will my degree is considered as ICT major/ICT minor, how many year will be deducted?
> 4.How can i prove them as ICT major so that they can deduct only 2 year exp
> 5.I have done computer courses from mar 2006 to jun 2006, will it be consider as 3 months exp so that i can put my experience as 9 years and can claim 10 points even if they deduct 4 years.
> 6. I'm scared if my company send me back to india if they come to know that i'm doing my visa process so please help me if i can produce my work experience without their knowledge.
> 7. My husband lost job in India in 2014 from IT company due to recession, he was working as Software test manager. He is not getting any job with dependent 457 visa. I'm thinking if we do PR, is it possible to get any job in IT company?
> 
> Quick response is appreciable!!!!


1. Yes there is one in Chennai and processing mine ( Check your private message )

2. Post ACS query here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/953098-acs-2016-a-34.html

3. Ask here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/953098-acs-2016-a-34.html

4. Ask here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/953098-acs-2016-a-34.html

5. I don't think so. ( My perspective as education does not count as work exp. )

6. DIBP might contact your employer in few cases. You need to take a bold step here. Speak to your Manager and then your HR. But thats a long way. Best way is to ask after getting your invite and after lodging visa

7. This forum is filled with ICT Softwares professionals.. This proves that there are many jobs. I have three of my familiy members immigrated the same way you are doing.

This is are all my perspectives. There are expertsn this forum who can guide you


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Any Visa grants today???


----------



## priyasub

Hi friends,

Can anyone please confirm 
1).Are we required to upload only Color Xerox certified documents or the black and white Xerox certified will do while lodging the visa.?
2).do we need to even upload colour passport size photographs as a proof of identity?
3).there is an additional health evidence been asked.....Wat r we supposed to provide for this.?

Thanks all in advance


----------



## jairichi

priyasub said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Can anyone please confirm
> 1).Are we required to upload only Color Xerox certified documents or the black and white Xerox certified will do while lodging the visa.?
> 2).do we need to even upload colour passport size photographs as a proof of identity?
> 3).there is an additional health evidence been asked.....Wat r we supposed to provide for this.?
> 
> Thanks all in advance


1. Better to upload certified color copies.
2. Better.
3. Can you explain in detail what do you mean by this? Did you complete your medicals? Di you guys clear it?


----------



## priyasub

*Thanks*



jairichi said:


> 1. Better to upload certified color copies.
> 2. Better.
> 3. Can you explain in detail what do you mean by this? Did you complete your medicals? Di you guys clear it?


Yes we have completed n cleared our medicals.however , there is an additional health evidence been asked...any idea Wat exactly we need to provide.?

Thanks


----------



## jairichi

priyasub said:


> Yes we have completed n cleared our medicals.however , there is an additional health evidence been asked...any idea Wat exactly we need to provide.?
> 
> Thanks


If you have cleared medicals there is nothing to be provided by you.


----------



## priyasub

jairichi said:


> If you have cleared medicals there is nothing to be provided by you.


Ok...thanks


----------



## kawal_547

priyasub said:


> Yes we have completed n cleared our medicals.however , there is an additional health evidence been asked...any idea Wat exactly we need to provide.?
> 
> Thanks


Kindly visit your doctor again.

If additional health evidence has been asked, means you have to undergo some test again which DIBP has notified your doctor directly.

Kindly schedule ur visit and they will let u know.


----------



## Ashish_2574

priyasub said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Can anyone please confirm
> 1).Are we required to upload only Color Xerox certified documents or the black and white Xerox certified will do while lodging the visa.?
> 2).do we need to even upload colour passport size photographs as a proof of identity?
> 3).there is an additional health evidence been asked.....Wat r we supposed to provide for this.?
> 
> Thanks all in advance


1. You can upload only color scanned copies or color scan of certified copies as well. Make sure scans are clear enough to read documents properly.
2. It's not mandatory however I have uploaded it.
3. Once you generate your HAP ID and do medical at designated clinic then nothing else needs to be done. Clinic will upload results directly.


----------



## jairichi

kawal_547 said:


> Kindly visit your doctor again.
> 
> If additional health evidence has been asked, means you have to undergo some test again which DIBP has notified your doctor directly.
> 
> Kindly schedule ur visit and they will let u know.


All have cleared medicals. Why do they need to schedule more tests? Contact your medicals team to be sure that everything is fine with your medicals.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

priyasub said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Can anyone please confirm
> 1).Are we required to upload only Color Xerox certified documents or the black and white Xerox certified will do while lodging the visa.?
> 2).do we need to even upload colour passport size photographs as a proof of identity?
> 3).there is an additional health evidence been asked.....Wat r we supposed to provide for this.?
> 
> Thanks all in advance



Have you received an email stating that there is a need to do additional health assessments. If Yes, then you would have received an MOC Opinion Letter stating the additional tests that you need to undergo.


----------



## kawal_547

jairichi said:


> All have cleared medicals. Why do they need to schedule more tests? Contact your medicals team to be sure that everything is fine with your medicals.


How do we know we have cleared medicals?

.your doctor can't say it(atleast officially) and DIBP know the best.

If they have asked for more evidence then it simply means that as per DIBP some parameter was not met during med tests and some more tests needs to be conducted.


----------



## jairichi

kawal_547 said:


> How do we know we have cleared medicals?
> 
> .your doctor can't say it(atleast officially) and DIBP know the best.
> 
> If they have asked for more evidence then it simply means that as per DIBP some parameter was not met during med tests and some more tests needs to be conducted.


No, the doctor can officially inform you about that. Correct me if I was wrong. Our medical panel informed us so. In addition, the following will appear against health assessment in your immiaccount.

Health clearance provided – no action required

All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


----------



## kawal_547

jairichi said:


> No, the doctor can officially inform you about that. Correct me if I was wrong. Our medical panel informed us so. In addition the following will appear against health assessment
> 
> Health clearance provided &#150; no action required
> 
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


Officially the doctor can NOT tell you the outcome of the tests they are conducting.

They might have nod their Head in positive for your results to be fine.

However the question still remains that what exactly has the DIBP asked you in addition am tests required or additional health evidence required.

Kindly update us on that, please.


----------



## Srin2908

bharathi039 said:


> I am in same position as yours, but it was US rejected my B1 visa.. Most of times, embassy will n
> ot disclose the accurate rejection reasons in short term visa. Having said that, you can disclose what ever information you are provided.
> 
> In my case, I have just entered as 'Visa denied under section 214(b)' - This is the generic rejection that US embassy provides. Likewise, you can check with Saudi embassy to get any generic sections to note..



Hello Bharathi, 
I am in same position as you. i was 214(b) visa denial twice for USA B1/B2.
Have you mentioned it? is there a problem?


----------



## AbhishekKotian

kawal_547 said:


> Officially the doctor can NOT tell you the outcome of the tests they are conducting.
> 
> They might have nod their Head in positive for your results to be fine.
> 
> However the question still remains that what exactly has the DIBP asked you in addition am tests required or additional health evidence required.
> 
> Kindly update us on that, please.


For the additional tests, you should have received an email with the attachment "MOC Opinion". This attachment states what additional tests you need to undergo.

This is all based on the medical history form that you have filled out prior to appearing for the medical tests.

I think you can also check as to what is required through the emedical site. Please correct me I am wrong.


----------



## jairichi

kawal_547 said:


> Officially the doctor can NOT tell you the outcome of the tests they are conducting.
> 
> They might have nod their Head in positive for your results to be fine.
> 
> However the question still remains that what exactly has the DIBP asked you in addition am tests required or additional health evidence required.
> 
> Kindly update us on that, please.


In my opinion it is not forbidden for a doctor to disclose a medical report. Otherwise how will they go about requesting for additional tests in case they suspect TB or HIV or Hepatitis B?


----------



## rsr904

kawal_547 said:


> Kindly visit your doctor again.
> 
> If additional health evidence has been asked, means you have to undergo some test again which DIBP has notified your doctor directly.
> 
> Kindly schedule ur visit and they will let u know.


In my opinion since @Priyasub is on the visa lodging stage and the concerned requirement is in the 'documents to be attached' I don't think any action is required by her. I don't think CO has contacted her yet.


----------



## jairichi

Srin2908 said:


> Hello Bharathi,
> I am in same position as you. i was 214(b) visa denial twice for USA B1/B2.
> Have you mentioned it? is there a problem?


You need to mention it. It might not be an issue.


----------



## sridevimca20022

jairichi said:


> You need to mention it. It might not be an issue.


Hi experts
Earlier in 2010 my UK visa got rejected under insufficient documents for income proof
Now I forgot to mention this while applying 189.
Wil it be an issue ,if we don,t mention our earlier rejections hall inform this to DIBP now
Pls comment


----------



## dinusubba

Guys question related to immi account.
My agent has created an immiaccount using my mail id and managing the visa application. So far he is very responsive and timely forwarded me CO communication.

However, he is not keen in sharing the account details to me. I see an option where we can import visa application into another immi account using the TRN and passport details. 

Has anyone tried this ? If I import my application into another immiaccount what happens to the immiaccount which was originally used to file the application. Can the application be tracked using both the accounts ?
I do not want to cause confusion to my agent if my application disappears from the account he is managing.

Appreciate your help.


----------



## Abhi6060

dinusubba said:


> Guys question related to immi account.
> 
> My agent has created an immiaccount using my mail id and managing the visa application. So far he is very responsive and timely forwarded me CO communication.
> 
> 
> 
> However, he is not keen in sharing the account details to me. I see an option where we can import visa application into another immi account using the TRN and passport details.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried this ? If I import my application into another immiaccount what happens to the immiaccount which was originally used to file the application. Can the application be tracked using both the accounts ?
> 
> I do not want to cause confusion to my agent if my application disappears from the account he is managing.
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate your help.




You can create an account, but avoid making changes. Log in-see the status-log out, that's it. Your agent won't find out unless you make any changes.


----------



## jairichi

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi experts
> Earlier in 2010 my UK visa got rejected under insufficient documents for income proof
> Now I forgot to mention this while applying 189.
> Wil it be an issue ,if we don,t mention our earlier rejections hall inform this to DIBP now
> Pls comment


My suggestion will be to update DIBP using form 1023.


----------



## sridevimca20022

jairichi said:


> My suggestion will be to update DIBP using form 1023.


Ok we will update thru 1023.But will it be an issue if we update now as it is been already 70days we applied 189.


----------



## jairichi

sridevimca20022 said:


> Ok we will update thru 1023.But will it be an issue if we update now as it is been already 70days we applied 189.


Sorry, I cannot say that for sure. It might not be. Let us say what will be the situation if DIBP finds it through some other source?


----------



## priyasub

rsr904 said:


> In my opinion since @Priyasub is on the visa lodging stage and the concerned requirement is in the 'documents to be attached' I don't think any action is required by her. I don't think CO has contacted her yet.


Yes...I asked about the requirement in the "documents to be attached".


----------



## shafiq2k

dinusubba said:


> Guys question related to immi account.
> My agent has created an immiaccount using my mail id and managing the visa application. So far he is very responsive and timely forwarded me CO communication.
> 
> However, he is not keen in sharing the account details to me. I see an option where we can import visa application into another immi account using the TRN and passport details.
> 
> Has anyone tried this ? If I import my application into another immiaccount what happens to the immiaccount which was originally used to file the application. Can the application be tracked using both the accounts ?
> I do not want to cause confusion to my agent if my application disappears from the account he is managing.
> 
> Appreciate your help.


Yes I tried it yesterday. It is safe. Your application will remain in your agent's account. My suggestion is not to make any changes and let your agent upload whatever is required.


----------



## Vaish121

Hi everyone , 
I had lodged my 189 visa application from India on May 9 2016. Could any one tell me approximately how long should I have to get case officer allocation ?? 



Thanks in advance


----------



## dinusubba

shafiq2k said:


> Yes I tried it yesterday. It is safe. Your application will remain in your agent's account. My suggestion is not to make any changes and let your agent upload whatever is required.


Thank you. I just tried it as well.


----------



## pras07

Vaish121 said:


> Hi everyone ,
> I had lodged my 189 visa application from India on May 9 2016. Could any one tell me approximately how long should I have to get case officer allocation ??
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


As per current trend, you should get it within a week. However, if you have uploaded all documents including PCC, medicals and form 80 upfront then you might get direct grant without CO allocation.


----------



## Moh1244

*Information on degree evaluation, PCC and Medicals*

Hi Guys,
I have got an Invitation for ICT Buzz Analyst on 11th May '16 and have done the payment i.e lodged the visa on 13th April 2016 and things look good so far but :juggle:
1) My ACS assessment is valid up to 25 Aug 2016. Seeing the timelines, I am confused shall I go for ACS again.
2) I am not working at my Native place. Can I apply for PCC from anywhere in India. Is this application online.
3) Is it good to do the PCC and Medicals now before CO is assigned. If not, then how much time I will get to do get PCC and Med done.
4) What is the next process after paying the fees.

Regards
Mohinder


----------



## jairichi

Moh1244 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have got an Invitation for ICT Buzz Analyst on 11th May '16 and have done the payment i.e lodged the visa on 13th April 2016 and things look good so far but :juggle:
> 1) My ACS assessment is valid up to 25 Aug 2016. Seeing the timelines, I am confused shall I go for ACS again.
> 2) I am not working at my Native place. Can I apply for PCC from anywhere in India. Is this application online.
> 3) Is it good to do the PCC and Medicals now before CO is assigned. If not, then how much time I will get to do get PCC and Med done.
> 4) What is the next process after paying the fees.
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder


1. Not required, in my opinion.
2. Apply for a PCC at PSK. Check Passport India website.
3. Yes.
4. Upload all documents and wait for CO contact or direct grant.


----------



## dublin2

Guys,

I lodged my 189 visa application on 4th May (paid visa fees) and uploaded all documents including PCC, 80 and 1221. My medical was this week 11th May and still waiting on results to be uploaded. This morning I received an email from CO that we need to upload s56 Additional information like

1)evidence of relationship with spouse 
2) wife's overseas studies
3) Medical eveidence ---------(btw Our medical results are on their way )
I have already uploaded these documents for both of us like our Marriage Certificate and her transcripts alongwith degrees. 

Should I upload them again under different category ? Should I get them attested and then upload?

Any idea why I have been asked to upload same documents again? 

Regards!


----------



## jairichi

dublin2 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa application on 4th May (paid visa fees) and uploaded all documents including PCC, 80 and 1221. My medical was this week 11th May and still waiting on results to be uploaded. This morning I received an email from CO that we need to upload s56 Additional information like
> 
> 1)evidence of relationship with spouse
> 2) wife's overseas studies
> 3) Medical eveidence ---------(btw Our medical results are on their way )
> I have already uploaded these documents for both of us like our Marriage Certificate and her transcripts alongwith degrees.
> 
> Should I upload them again under different category ? Should I get them attested and then upload?
> 
> Any idea why I have been asked to upload same documents again?
> 
> Regards!


1. Upload marriage certificate again with other supporting documents like joint bank account statements, utility bills etc. Or documents where your spouse is mentioned in your documents and you in spouse's documents
2. Upload them again.
3. Medical results are uploaded or not uploaded. That is it. Nothing is on the way. Your medical team will upload it and you have nothing to do from your side for that.

Preferably get your documents attested.


----------



## Manu2015

Hi,,,,I just wanted to know why they asked for US PCC?? Did u staye there for more than a year??


----------



## jairichi

Manu2015 said:


> Hi,,,,I just wanted to know why they asked for US PCC?? Did u staye there for more than a year??


A stay in any country 1 year or above requires a PCC. Sometimes PCC was asked for some even with less than a year of stay. My stay in US was 4.5 years.


----------



## zeeshan355

HI Experts,

Just a quick query...

Employement verification will be via email or call or both...

In my case i received a call from embassy and my empolyer also received a call will they verify with email too???????

thanks!!!


----------



## dublin2

jairichi said:


> 1. Upload marriage certificate again with other supporting documents like joint bank account statements, utility bills etc. Or documents where your spouse is mentioned in your documents and you in spouse's documents
> 2. Upload them again.
> 3. Medical results are uploaded or not uploaded. That is it. Nothing is on the way. Your medical team will upload it and you have nothing to do from your side for that.
> 
> Preferably get your documents attested.


Thanks jairichi!!

How long it takes for medical team to upload the results? I took mine on 11th May ? Would I be able to see the results? Does it give you ANY detail?


----------



## jairichi

dublin2 said:


> Thanks jairichi!!
> 
> How long it takes for medical team to upload the results? I took mine on 11th May ? Would I be able to see the results? Does it give you ANY detail?


Depends on your medical team. Mine was uploaded within 24 hours. 
In your immiaccount if it displays the below mentioned then you are clear.

Health clearance provided – no action required

All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


----------



## vikaschandra

zeeshan355 said:


> HI Experts,
> 
> Just a quick query...
> 
> Employement verification will be via email or call or both...
> 
> In my case i received a call from embassy and my empolyer also received a call will they verify with email too???????
> 
> thanks!!!


If the verification has already happened quite some time back i doubt email would be sent anymore. But yes cannot rule out the possibility of it happening again if the officials need more evidence


----------



## sandeshrego

Vaish121 said:


> Hi everyone ,
> I had lodged my 189 visa application from India on May 9 2016. Could any one tell me approximately how long should I have to get case officer allocation ??
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


16-24 days. As per latest trend since march second week  By this month end there are chances, if not it's DG for you. Applies only for Adelaide CO


----------



## zeeshan355

vikaschandra said:


> If the verification has already happened quite some time back i doubt email would be sent anymore. But yes cannot rule out the possibility of it happening again if the officials need more evidence


Thanks a lot for ur clariication vikas, highly appreciated....

received call last week, our company IVR was confusing for her as it was in arabic, so she called me directly for employee verification, and later asked me to provide someone from office may be HR or manager, I gave the extn. for my manager, immediately they made call and did verifiication from their end.... hope this is positive. How soon can i expect a grant if all goes well?
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vaish121

Hi guys


I am the main applicant for 189 visa which I had lodged on 9th may.. If once my visa is granted , can my husband travel to Australia first? Pls clarify it experts ...


----------



## Vaish121

sandeshrego said:


> Vaish121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone ,
> I had lodged my 189 visa application from India on May 9 2016. Could any one tell me approximately how long should I have to get case officer allocation ??
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 16-24 days. As per latest trend since march second week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By this month end there are chances, if not it's DG for you. Applies only for Adelaide CO
Click to expand...



How about Adelaide team? Will they process quickly??


----------



## jairichi

Vaish121 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 
> I am the main applicant for 189 visa which I had lodged on 9th may.. If once my visa is granted , can my husband travel to Australia first? Pls clarify it experts ...


Yes.


----------



## Vaish121

jairichi said:


> Vaish121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> 
> I am the main applicant for 189 visa which I had lodged on 9th may.. If once my visa is granted , can my husband travel to Australia first? Pls clarify it experts ...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...



Thank u


----------



## vikaschandra

Vaish121 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 
> I am the main applicant for 189 visa which I had lodged on 9th may.. If once my visa is granted , can my husband travel to Australia first? Pls clarify it experts ...


He can travel before you provided there are no conditions set on the VEVO. Make sure to check the before making any arrangements


----------



## sridevimca20022

Vaish121 said:


> How about Adelaide team? Will they process quickly??


Hi all

Counting it is now 73 days still waiting for golden mail
checked with my previous employer there is no verification calls
Asif is been more than 70days can I assume my application is not going for employment checks.pls give your inputs on it


----------



## H-H

Hi All,

On 11 May 16, I submitted an EOI (189) as 263312 - Telecommunications Network Engineer with 65 points. If I am not mistaken I should receive an invitation by the next round [25 May 2016], therefore currently I am preparing the required documents, in order to submit all of them upfront, as per the Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist, I understand that I will need to provide the following:

- Scanned color copy of the biographical pages of my passport.
- Scanned passport-sized photograph.
- Birth certificate.
- Test Report Form (TRF) Number that is on my English language test certificate.
- Skilled employment evidences [HR Letter, Job Description, Payroll Bank Account Statement & Social Insurance Statement].
- Certified copies of my bachelor degree & course transcripts.
- Engineers Australia outcome letter [Relevant Qualification & Skilled Employment Assessment].
- All the other documents that I provided to the relevant assessing authority [Engineers Australia] to obtain my skills assessment & to support my qualification claims.
- I know that I will need to fill Form 1393 when the link will be provided in the letter of invitation.

[1] If I missed anything from the mandatory documents, would you please let me know.
[2] Regarding the PCC should I obtain them and upload them upfront or wait until they will be requested from me.
[3] For the Medical am I supposed to wait for a reference number or something similar or just go to hospital then knock on the door and ask them to perform the medical check on me? 
[4] I also find other members mentioning Form 80 and other stuff are these based on a special request from the CO?


----------



## vikaschandra

H-H said:


> On 11 May 16, I submitted an EOI (189) as 263312 - Telecommunications Network Engineer with 65 points. If I am not mistaken I should receive an invitation by the next round [25 May 2016], therefore currently I am preparing the required documents, in order to submit all of them upfront, as per the Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist, I understand that I will need to provide the following:
> 
> - Scanned color copy of the biographical pages of my passport.
> - Scanned passport-sized photograph.
> - Birth certificate.
> - Test Report Form (TRF) Number that is on my English language test certificate.
> - Skilled employment evidences [HR Letter, Job Description, Payroll Bank Account Statement & Social Insurance Statement].
> - Certified copies of my bachelor degree & course transcripts.
> - Engineers Australia outcome letter [Relevant Qualification & Skilled Employment Assessment].
> - All the other documents that I provided to the relevant assessing authority [Engineers Australia] to obtain my skills assessment & to support my qualification claims.
> - I know that I will need to fill Form 1393 when the link will be provided in the letter of invitation.
> 
> [1] If I missed anything from the mandatory documents, would you please let me know.
> [2] Regarding the PCC should I obtain them and upload them upfront or wait until they will be requested from me.
> [3] For the Medical am I supposed to wait for a reference number or something similar or just go to hospital then knock on the door and ask them to perform the medical check on me?
> [4] I also find other members mentioning Form 80 and other stuff are these based on a special request from the CO?


All seems to be in place as you mentioned. Make sure that you fill in the form 80 & Form 1221 especially form 80 as it is very much requested these days Acheiving Faster Visa Decision

You can wait for the CO to request for PCC and medicals but his will add up more time to visa processing hence to have it processed faster get them done beforehand 

You must be aware of the PCC process
Check this link to get the medicals upfront Organising Medicals Upfront

Note that IED and medicals will decide your IED


----------



## jairichi

H-H said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On 11 May 16, I submitted an EOI (189) as 263312 - Telecommunications Network Engineer with 65 points. If I am not mistaken I should receive an invitation by the next round [25 May 2016], therefore currently I am preparing the required documents, in order to submit all of them upfront, as per the Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist, I understand that I will need to provide the following:
> 
> - Scanned color copy of the biographical pages of my passport.
> - Scanned passport-sized photograph.
> - Birth certificate.
> - Test Report Form (TRF) Number that is on my English language test certificate.
> - Skilled employment evidences [HR Letter, Job Description, Payroll Bank Account Statement & Social Insurance Statement].
> - Certified copies of my bachelor degree & course transcripts.
> - Engineers Australia outcome letter [Relevant Qualification & Skilled Employment Assessment].
> - All the other documents that I provided to the relevant assessing authority [Engineers Australia] to obtain my skills assessment & to support my qualification claims.
> - I know that I will need to fill Form 1393 when the link will be provided in the letter of invitation.
> 
> [1] If I missed anything from the mandatory documents, would you please let me know.
> [2] Regarding the PCC should I obtain them and upload them upfront or wait until they will be requested from me.
> [3] For the Medical am I supposed to wait for a reference number or something similar or just go to hospital then knock on the door and ask them to perform the medical check on me?
> [4] I also find other members mentioning Form 80 and other stuff are these based on a special request from the CO?


1. Form 80 and 1221 for you and spouse, if married.
CV/resume.
2. Yes.
3. Either you can go upfront by creating HAP ID through 'my health declarations' page or after visa lodging.
4. Mandatory.


----------



## H-H

vikaschandra said:


> All seems to be in place as you mentioned. Make sure that you fill in the form 80 & Form 1221 especially form 80 as it is very much requested these days Acheiving Faster Visa Decision
> 
> You can wait for the CO to request for PCC and medicals but his will add up more time to visa processing hence to have it processed faster get them done beforehand
> 
> You must be aware of the PCC process
> Check this link to get the medicals upfront Organising Medicals Upfront
> 
> Note that IED and medicals will decide your IED


Thanks for your prompt reply.


----------



## H-H

jairichi said:


> 1. Form 80 and 1221 for you and spouse, if married.
> CV/resume.
> 2. Yes.
> 3. Either you can go upfront by creating HAP ID through 'my health declarations' page or after visa lodging.
> 4. Mandatory.


Thanks for your prompt reply.


----------



## priyasub

hi friends,,,, i have a doubt regarding proof of language ability english evidence...........as i m the primary applicant i have written PTE and submitted as the proof for english,,,,,,,does my spouse also have to provide any proof for english language ablity


----------



## jairichi

priyasub said:


> hi friends,,,, i have a doubt regarding proof of language ability english evidence...........as i m the primary applicant i have written PTE and submitted as the proof for english,,,,,,,does my spouse also have to provide any proof for english language ablity


Yes, if you do not want to pay VAC2 fee.
https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


----------



## PriyaIndia

Congratz Harsha,

I have a question for you - When they rejected for the first time, didnt the DIBP give time to increase points (something like a three weeks) to increase 10 points by English test OR straight reject it was?
Also, once refused you can't apply for the next three years, isnt it? But you have got the visa in the 2nd year itself.



Harsha_8604 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have got the 189 Grant today.
> 
> My PR process had been very tough and a long wait and here is the explanation why it is..
> 
> 
> ACS : 02 Feb 2014, Cleared on 04 May 2014 with validity of 2 years.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 1) May 2014. 8 8.5 7 6.5 (missed 10 points)
> 
> First PR Lodgement : June 2014 with 60 points for which my experience in India was not counted (reason: my mistake, i followed my friend who had the same ACS as mine and I counted points for the experience and claimed 60 points(Immigration considered only 50 points) and PR was refused in Nov 2014. I lost all the money, time and everything.
> 
> To be eligible for 60 points, I had to write the English exam. IELTS.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 2) Australia. Feb - 2015 (6.5 6.5 6.5 6.5) - was not useful.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 3) Australia. Sep - 2015 (7 7.5 7 6)- was not useful.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 4) India. Jan - 2016 (8.5 8 7 6.5) - was not useful (same as first attempt).
> 
> 
> PTE attempt 1) 80+ in all and gained 20 points.
> 
> Second PR Lodgement : 75 Points. 261311 - Analyst Programmer, EOI : 19th Feb 16 , Invitation: 9 March 16 , Lodge : 10 March 16 , CO contact : 04 April 16 for PCC(India,AU - as mine were old ones)
> DOCS uploaded : 15 April 16 , Grant : 13-May-2016.
> 
> I have waited for this for 2 year 4 months and today, I got it
> 
> I really wish you all good luck and none of you people's PR process gets into any sort of hardships as of mine.
> 
> Thank you!
> H


----------



## jairichi

PriyaIndia said:


> Congratz Harsha,
> 
> I have a question for you - When they rejected for the first time, didnt the DIBP give time to increase points (something like a three weeks) to increase 10 points by English test OR straight reject it was?
> Also, once refused you can't apply for the next three years, isnt it? But you have got the visa in the 2nd year itself.


1. DIBP does not give any special concession for visa applicants.
2. Only if there is willful misrepresentation or hiding of facts there will be a ban or exclusion to apply for Australia visa for a certain number of years. In his case nothing of that sort applies.


----------



## PriyaIndia

Jairichi,

Thanks, I want a reply from a person who faced the issue earlier. Please don't reply again, let Harsha come out with his response.



jairichi said:


> 1. DIBP does not give any special concession for visa applicants.
> 2. Only if there is willful misrepresentation or hiding of facts there will be a ban or exclusion to apply for Australia visa for a certain number of years. In his case nothing of that sort applies.


----------



## PriyaIndia

Congratz Harsha,

I have a question for you - When they rejected for the first time, didnt the DIBP give time to increase points (something like a three weeks) to increase 10 points by English test OR straight reject it was?
Also, once refused you can't apply for the next three years, isnt it? But you have got the visa in the 2nd year itself.



Harsha_8604 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have got the 189 Grant today.
> 
> My PR process had been very tough and a long wait and here is the explanation why it is..
> 
> 
> ACS : 02 Feb 2014, Cleared on 04 May 2014 with validity of 2 years.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 1) May 2014. 8 8.5 7 6.5 (missed 10 points)
> 
> First PR Lodgement : June 2014 with 60 points for which my experience in India was not counted (reason: my mistake, i followed my friend who had the same ACS as mine and I counted points for the experience and claimed 60 points(Immigration considered only 50 points) and PR was refused in Nov 2014. I lost all the money, time and everything.
> 
> To be eligible for 60 points, I had to write the English exam. IELTS.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 2) Australia. Feb - 2015 (6.5 6.5 6.5 6.5) - was not useful.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 3) Australia. Sep - 2015 (7 7.5 7 6)- was not useful.
> 
> IELTS Attempt 4) India. Jan - 2016 (8.5 8 7 6.5) - was not useful (same as first attempt).
> 
> 
> PTE attempt 1) 80+ in all and gained 20 points.
> 
> Second PR Lodgement : 75 Points. 261311 - Analyst Programmer, EOI : 19th Feb 16 , Invitation: 9 March 16 , Lodge : 10 March 16 , CO contact : 04 April 16 for PCC(India,AU - as mine were old ones)
> DOCS uploaded : 15 April 16 , Grant : 13-May-2016.
> 
> I have waited for this for 2 year 4 months and today, I got it
> 
> I really wish you all good luck and none of you people's PR process gets into any sort of hardships as of mine.
> 
> Thank you!
> H


----------



## sridevimca20022

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Counting it is now 73 days still waiting for golden mail
> checked with my previous employer there is no verification calls
> Asif is been more than 70days can I assume my application is not going for employment checks.pls give your inputs on it


Hi 
Any replies for the above query


----------



## PriyaIndia

Even mine too 70 days
Launched in the first week of march, CO from Brisbane. Same like you no reply from them, no verification call and no employer verification call too...


sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi
> Any replies for the above query


----------



## sandeshrego

PriyaIndia said:


> Jairichi,
> 
> Thanks, I want a reply from a person who faced the issue earlier. Please don't reply again, let Harsha come out with his response.


Why do you always cut down people when they try to help you? He was being helpful. This attitude really won't help you in Australia. Stop being rude and respect others.

For your second query. 

Brisbane team starts processing your application after 90 days of Visa lodge in majority of cases.
You cab check in the immitracker for possible dates. It's really helpful


----------



## rahulraju2008

PriyaIndia said:


> Jairichi,
> 
> Thanks, I want a reply from a person who faced the issue earlier. Please don't reply again, let Harsha come out with his response.


It's usually responses like this that cause people to stop helping each other. Lets be mindful of each other. Moreover Jairichi's response was appropriate to context in my opinion.


----------



## sridevimca20022

PriyaIndia said:


> Even mine too 70 days
> Launched in the first week of march, CO from Brisbane. Same like you no reply from them, no verification call and no employer verification call too...


Hi Priya 

What is ur timelines.and what is the status of ur application 
It is really frustrating this waiting period....


----------



## rahulraju2008

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi
> Any replies for the above query


Employment verification can happen even after 70 days. There is really no way to predict when verification will happen or whether it will even happen.


----------



## PriyaIndia

Mine is 'Application in Progress' and have been in this state from March 3rd 2016



sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi Priya
> 
> What is ur timelines.and what is the status of ur application
> It is really frustrating this waiting period....


----------



## rahulraju2008

Hit the exclamation mark next to the Thanks button on the derogatory posts. That should notify the moderators.


----------



## Prash2533

rahulraju2008 said:


> Hit the exclamation mark next to the Thanks button on the derogatory posts. That should notify the moderators.


Yups did that and its all koool


----------



## jairichi

wishmegoodluck said:


> Hi Jairichi,
> 
> I can see that you have been trying to answer queries with the best possible response.
> 
> But some people over here have repeatedly shown their lack of courtesy.
> 
> Hence, request you and everyone to simply ignore their posts.
> 
> Cheers,


Thank you. No worries. I try to help with the little knowledge I have about Australia immigration like everyone. But, some members want to hear it from members who have gone through those situations. That is understandable.

Cheers.


----------



## kamalendra

jairichi said:


> Thank you. No worries. I try to help with the little knowledge I have about Australia immigration like everyone. But, some members want to hear it from members who have gone through those situations. That is understandable.
> 
> Cheers.


keep helping jairichi,,,, do not care about the negative posts,,,, ur intention towards helping people is really appreciable, really really appreciable.


----------



## jairichi

sandeshrego said:


> Why do you always cut down people when they try to help you? He was being helpful. This attitude really won't help you in Australia. Stop being rude and respect others.
> 
> For your second query.
> 
> Brisbane team starts processing your application after 90 days of Visa lodge in majority of cases.
> You cab check in the immitracker for possible dates. It's really helpful


Thank you. Relax yaar. It is all fine. She wants to probably confirm my response with the person to be sure about it. No worries.


----------



## jairichi

rahulraju2008 said:


> It's usually responses like this that cause people to stop helping each other. Lets be mindful of each other. Moreover Jairichi's response was appropriate to context in my opinion.


Thanks Rahul. It is all fine. She wants just to confirm it with the person as we all know Australia PR visa is a huge investment and cannot take chances.


----------



## jairichi

kamalendra said:


> keep helping jairichi,,,, do not care about the negative posts,,,, ur intention towards helping people is really appreciable, really really appreciable.


Thanks for your support and kind words Kamal.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

74 Days and Counting..

Application Status "Application Received"



sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Counting it is now 73 days still waiting for golden mail
> checked with my previous employer there is no verification calls
> Asif is been more than 70days can I assume my application is not going for employment checks.pls give your inputs on it


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Please share your timeline priya..



PriyaIndia said:


> Even mine too 70 days
> Launched in the first week of march, CO from Brisbane. Same like you no reply from them, no verification call and no employer verification call too...


----------



## ShoAmar

*Please help!!!!*

Hi Jairichi/friends, 

Can someone help me as i'm planning to do ACS by my own without agents. I'm getting confused with my work exp calculation, please find my queries

1. I have done Electronics and communication engineering student from Anna university, chennai and working in software company from Jun 19th 2006 to till date - totally 9.11 months

my experience details:

june 19th 2006 to 13th may 2015 - IT exp in india - 8.10 years
13th may 2015 to 13th may 2016 - IT exp in Australia - 1 year

2.Will my degree is considered as ICT major/ICT minor, how many year will be deducted?(I think 4 years will be deducted)
3.How can i prove them as ICT major so that they can deduct only 2 year exp
4.I have done computer courses from mar 2006 to jun 2006, will it be considerable to deduct 2years from my offshore work experience. . while submitting ACS, where do i want to attach this computer course certificate. 
5. I heard ACS will consider ICT major - 25% of 4 years - how to calculate this with my curriculum subjects 
6.currently working in australia anyways exp in australia for another 2 months will not increase my points..pls suggest any other alternative to showm my 2 months exp in offshore

Thanks and Regards
ShoAmar


----------



## Raiyan

PriyaIndia said:


> Jairichi,
> 
> Thanks, I want a reply from a person who faced the issue earlier. Please don't reply again, let Harsha come out with his response.



I found Jairichi's response was appropriate.


----------



## rahulraju2008

jairichi said:


> Thanks Rahul. It is all fine. She wants just to confirm it with the person as we all know Australia PR visa is a huge investment and cannot take chances.


True but that doesn't give anyone the right to use foul language. In the recent past there was user 'ScotDownUnder' who went out of his way responding to queries. That person was very helpful but quit the forum suddenly because of a similar kind of issue.


----------



## jairichi

ShoAmar said:


> Hi Jairichi/friends,
> 
> Can someone help me as i'm planning to do ACS by my own without agents. I'm getting confused with my work exp calculation, please find my queries
> 
> 1. I have done Electronics and communication engineering student from Anna university, chennai and working in software company from Jun 19th 2006 to till date - totally 9.11 months
> 
> my experience details:
> 
> june 19th 2006 to 13th may 2015 - IT exp in india - 8.10 years
> 13th may 2015 to 13th may 2016 - IT exp in Australia - 1 year
> 
> 2.Will my degree is considered as ICT major/ICT minor, how many year will be deducted?(I think 4 years will be deducted)
> 3.How can i prove them as ICT major so that they can deduct only 2 year exp
> 4.I have done computer courses from mar 2006 to jun 2006, will it be considerable to deduct 2years from my offshore work experience. . while submitting ACS, where do i want to attach this computer course certificate.
> 5. I heard ACS will consider ICT major - 25% of 4 years - how to calculate this with my curriculum subjects
> 6.currently working in australia anyways exp in australia for another 2 months will not increase my points..pls suggest any other alternative to showm my 2 months exp in offshore
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> ShoAmar


If your study is not related to your occupation then ACS normally deducts 4 years of your work experience. In addition to another 1 or 2 years to determine the date from which you are deemed skilled.
March 2006 to June 2006 computer course might or might not be considered towards your education. Mostly the answer is NO.
Please refrain from specifically asking someone as you see I was able to give you a general idea but someone who was in your situation will give you a specific answer.


----------



## jairichi

rahulraju2008 said:


> True but that doesn't give anyone the right to use foul language. In the recent past there was user 'ScotDownUnder' who went out of his way responding to queries. That person was very helpful but quit the forum suddenly because of a similar kind of issue.


It is fine Rahul. It does have an effect when you read it first then you understand why she wants that specific person to respond. Thanks again.


----------



## jairichi

Raiyan said:


> I found Jairichi's response was appropriate.


Thanks Raiyan. It is fine. No worries.


----------



## Prash2533

ShoAmar said:


> Hi Jairichi/friends,
> 
> Can someone help me as i'm planning to do ACS by my own without agents. I'm getting confused with my work exp calculation, please find my queries
> 
> 1. I have done Electronics and communication engineering student from Anna university, chennai and working in software company from Jun 19th 2006 to till date - totally 9.11 months
> 
> my experience details:
> 
> june 19th 2006 to 13th may 2015 - IT exp in india - 8.10 years
> 13th may 2015 to 13th may 2016 - IT exp in Australia - 1 year
> 
> 2.Will my degree is considered as ICT major/ICT minor, how many year will be deducted?(I think 4 years will be deducted)
> 3.How can i prove them as ICT major so that they can deduct only 2 year exp
> 4.I have done computer courses from mar 2006 to jun 2006, will it be considerable to deduct 2years from my offshore work experience. . while submitting ACS, where do i want to attach this computer course certificate.
> 5. I heard ACS will consider ICT major - 25% of 4 years - how to calculate this with my curriculum subjects
> 6.currently working in australia anyways exp in australia for another 2 months will not increase my points..pls suggest any other alternative to showm my 2 months exp in offshore
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> ShoAmar


 B. Tech or 16+ years of education in India is usually considered ICT Major. Since you are working as Software engineer not sure how many years will be considered in relevant ANZCO code. In my best opinion you can get 15 points for education, 5 points experience outside AUS (if they deduct four years for non relevant exp), 5 points exp in AUS for more than 12 months. Check at ACS site or Aus immi site. I would suggest go for 190 if you are falling short of points since you are already working in AUS


----------



## aussieby2016

Ppl none of us here are either dibp officials or have immigrated to australia many a times....so lets mantain a cordial relationship and help others the best possible way v can....and all those wanting solutions specific frm sm1 just send a personal msg and not post it in the forum....in this way a healthy environment is mantained here.....all the best ppl....may the almighty shower the golden mail to all of us as soon as possible.....cheers and enjoy these waiting days....


----------



## sridevimca20022

sandeshrego said:


> Why do you always cut down people when they try to help you? He was being helpful. This attitude really won't help you in Australia. Stop being rude and respect others.
> 
> For your second query.
> 
> Brisbane team starts processing your application after 90 days of Visa lodge in majority of cases.
> You cab check in the immitracker for possible dates. It's really helpful


Can anyone send the immigration tracker link


----------



## jairichi

sridevimca20022 said:


> Can anyone send the immigration tracker link


https://myimmitracker.com


----------



## Abhi6060

How many applications would probably go for external checks on an average?
Any idea???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

*Update*

I submitted today US PCC, the only document requested by CO Adelaide and clicked on "information provided". The button greyed out. And, status changed immediately from "information requested" to "assessment in progress".


----------



## nuac

*EOI question*

Hello experts!

I'm trying to fill up my EOI on my own, I have a bachelor degree in business, a diploma in cummunity services and a diploma in Early childhood education all completed in Australia. I obtained a positive skills assessment for my occupation, however my assessment authority did not included my bachelor of business in the outcome as it was not relevant for my occupation. 

How should I add my bachelor of business in the EOI then? 

The options in the EOI are: 

1) other qualification or award recognised by assessing authority: it does not give points but my assessing authority doesn't recognised it as relevant to my position. 

2) other non AQF accreditation: it does not give extra points but my bachelor is indeed a AQF accredited, as I completed in Australia.

3) bachelor degree: it gives me extra points, but I don't wanna have extra points, because If I receive an invitation I'm afraid to get refused because of the confused of my assessing authority not recognising the bachelor as relevant to my position. 

I'm very confused with what should I put in the EOI, help please!
Thank you.


----------



## rcharles

Hi

I was in a similar boat. I was granted my MA after having my skills assessed - my MA is relevant to my profession but I was too late to add it on to my skills assessment. Regardless, I had secured 65 points so did not need to bother.

I decided just to leave the MA out of the EOI, so as not to confuse things. I will upload my MA as a supporting document when (if!) I am invited to apply. I would suggest that you leave out the BA if you haven't had it assessed and have enough points anyway.

Hope this helps!

When are you submitting the EOI?


----------



## sridevimca20022

jairichi said:


> https://myimmitracker.com


Hi experts

I have a question on employment verification
I claimed the max 15 points for exp and submitted all docs
One of my previous company merged with another company
In this case how they do the verification 
Can someone through light on this


----------



## theonerox

jairichi said:


> I submitted today US PCC, the only document requested by CO Adelaide and clicked on "information provided". The button greyed out. And, status changed immediately from "information requested" to "assessment in progress".


Nice one Jai.. Hope the goodwill you've gathered in this forum by helping out all of us pays back and you get your Grant on the 28th day post CO contact. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jairichi

theonerox said:


> Nice one Jai.. Hope the goodwill you've gathered in this forum by helping out all of us pays back and you get your Grant on the 28th day post CO contact. :fingerscrossed:


Thanks Theonerox for your kind words. Now, it is time for me to wait and watch. Hope things go well for you too.


----------



## sandeshrego

jairichi said:


> I submitted today US PCC, the only document requested by CO Adelaide and clicked on "information provided". The button greyed out. And, status changed immediately from "information requested" to "assessment in progress".


In two weeks time hopefully we will be with PR:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jairichi

sandeshrego said:


> In two weeks time hopefully we will be with PR:fingerscrossed:


Thanks for the positive reply Sandesh. I am extra greedy and so I hope tomorrow


----------



## anishansharma

Hi Guys!

I have to ask a few questions regarding Visa 189. I will give you brief about my education and experience. I am an Industrial and production engineer. but the trouble with me is that after graduation I had worked with couple of startups in finance all of them failed and shut down. However, during graduation I have completed 3 internships with project work. Should I apply for 189 visa or should I apply for student visa and go there for studies. I am planning to do masters in finance.


----------



## Prash2533

jairichi said:


> I submitted today US PCC, the only document requested by CO Adelaide and clicked on "information provided". The button greyed out. And, status changed immediately from "information requested" to "assessment in progress".


Best Of Luck. We hope to see the golden letter update tomorrow same time.:cheer2:


----------



## jairichi

Prash2533 said:


> Best Of Luck. We hope to see the golden letter update tomorrow same time.:cheer2:


Thanks Prash for your wishes.


----------



## zeeshan355

aussieby2016 said:


> Ppl none of us here are either dibp officials or have immigrated to australia many a times....so lets mantain a cordial relationship and help others the best possible way v can....and all those wanting solutions specific frm sm1 just send a personal msg and not post it in the forum....in this way a healthy environment is mantained here.....all the best ppl....may the almighty shower the golden mail to all of us as soon as possible.....cheers and enjoy these waiting days....


I agree, here no one is superior or inferior, all are equal, as we are democratic....:welcome:


Every one has their rights to speak up their ideas and share knowledge which is not a wrong thing to do unless wrong info provided.

No need to get hyper and pin point someone personally....

All are here to clarify their points and to understand how the process works...

:juggle::juggle::juggle::confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## namsfiz

Still no visa after 160 days and after CO contact 75 days.. Brisbane team are working very slowly..

I hope they will clear backlog of 2015 soon..


----------



## Phoenix2135

sridevimca20022 said:


> Any replies please



Hi,

Nowadays Employments are not being verified in most of the cases,however if still there is a verification and not able to contact your HRD /Concerned person then you will receive a call from AHC asking recent contact details of your HRD or will verify about your employment history with you.

Moreover , there are around 5000 invitations for the FY -2015-2016 ,so DIBP will process IT appications faster than other category (e.g -Civil ,Mechanical etc) ,In other words if Department grant 10 visas/day for IT catogory then other catogory will get only one visa ! ( 10 : 1 )

Since ,you are a software engineer ,chances are high to grant your visa within service standard time !
Be positive !


----------



## Mithung

jairichi said:


> Thanks for the positive reply Sandesh. I am extra greedy and so I hope tomorrow


I have been extra greedy from Day 1


----------



## jairichi

Mithung said:


> I have been extra greedy from Day 1


That is cool. Hope our extra greediness gets answered quickly on a positive note.


----------



## gnt

namsfiz said:


> Still no visa after 160 days and after CO contact 75 days.. Brisbane team are working very slowly..
> 
> I hope they will clear backlog of 2015 soon..


Share your time please.


----------



## ShoAmar

*Please help!!!!*

Thanks Varichi and Prash. 

I'm nt to take risk for 190 visa as it is state specific. I'm scared whether i can score PTE of 65 marks to reach 60 points. If i work in australia, and apply ACS after 2 months whether it will be considered to calculate my onshore experience (outside AUS experience). I guess this is not possible..Please correct me..

Friends, Please suggest whther i can put my MBA degree which i have done as part time? will it be helpful to improve my score..


----------



## sridevimca20022

Phoenix2135 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nowadays Employments are not being verified in most of the cases,however if still there is a verification and not able to contact your HRD /Concerned person then you will receive a call from AHC asking recent contact details of your HRD or will verify about your employment history with you.
> 
> Moreover , there are around 5000 invitations for the FY -2015-2016 ,so DIBP will process IT appications faster than other category (e.g -Civil ,Mechanical etc) ,In other words if Department grant 10 visas/day for IT catogory then other catogory will get only one visa ! ( 10 : 1 )
> 
> Since ,you are a software engineer ,chances are high to grant your visa within service standard time !
> Be positive !


Thank you so much for ur elaborative reply


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

ShoAmar said:


> Thanks Varichi and Prash.
> 
> I'm nt to take risk for 190 visa as it is state specific. I'm scared whether i can score PTE of 65 marks to reach 60 points. If i work in australia, and apply ACS after 2 months whether it will be considered to calculate my onshore experience (outside AUS experience). I guess this is not possible..Please correct me..
> 
> Friends, Please suggest whther i can put my MBA degree which i have done as part time? will it be helpful to improve my score..


Apply for 190 and after that write your PTE, if you get your desired score, you can convert it into 189(i HAD DONE THE SAME).But some skills need more than 65 POINTS DUE TO HEAVY COMPETITION, pls check.

I think work experience in Australia is considered separately and cannot be mixed with outside aus experience.(Someone correct me if I am wrong)

Your Graduation or post graduation gets you the same 15 points.You can mention your MBA if it supports your skill code.


----------



## Prash2533

anishansharma said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I have to ask a few questions regarding Visa 189. I will give you brief about my education and experience. I am an Industrial and production engineer. but the trouble with me is that after graduation I had worked with couple of startups in finance all of them failed and shut down. However, during graduation I have completed 3 internships with project work. Should I apply for 189 visa or should I apply for student visa and go there for studies. I am planning to do masters in finance.


If you really want to do MBA finance I would recommend go for student visa do your masters and then get temporary work permit there and then apply for PR under relevant code. If you want PR now, and you are less than 32 years, 30 pts for your age, 15 for your education, get 20 from PTE with overall 79+ marks and apply with 65+ points for code relevant to your current profile. Seniors can guide you more whether we can apply with zero experience. You need to identify which code you would apply for in skillselect.


----------



## Prash2533

sridevimca20022 said:


> Thank you so much for ur elaborative reply


Sridevi,
You have mentioned 60 points in your signature but no reference of points for English language abilities. Didn't you appear for IELTS, PTE...If yes weren't those points added in EOI/application. Might be CO will ask for English proof or waiting for same to be uploaded.


----------



## Raiyan

Tension will start again from tomorrow morning... weekend is over. Dreaming of kangaroos/emus all night long. Good luck to all :-D


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sushendesai

I lodged with on 18 th of last month. No co contact. Can I think about direct grant. What say?


----------



## jairichi

sushendesai said:


> I lodged with on 18 th of last month. No co contact. Can I think about direct grant. What say?


If you have uploaded all documents upfront and nothing else is required from you then you can expect a DG.


----------



## sushendesai

jairichi said:


> If you have uploaded all documents upfront and nothing else is required from you then you can expect a DG.


I have up loaded form 80, medicals , job offer letters bank account statement all years ,English language ( ielts pte) references for employment and passport


----------



## jairichi

sushendesai said:


> I have up loaded form 80, medicals , job offer letters bank account statement all years ,English language ( ielts pte) references for employment and passport


Form 1221
CV/resume
PCC


----------



## adithya.avrs

Hi. I am planning to apply for 189 from Australia. I am currently working in Australia under 457. My wife is in India(she has 457 dependant visa). Can I apply her as dependant? If yes, does she need to travel while lodging the application for 189?
What would be the best alternatives for applying a her as dependant while she stays in india during the process.


----------



## sushendesai

jairichi said:


> Form 1221
> CV/resume
> PCC


PCC is done resume form 1221 are mandatory


----------



## jairichi

sushendesai said:


> PCC is done resume form 1221 are mandatory


It is recommended. What about your spouse's documents?


----------



## sushendesai

Same docs for spouse. Except employment. Also educational documents for both. Birth certificate for daughter


----------



## jairichi

sushendesai said:


> Same docs for spouse. Except employment. Also educational documents for both. Birth certificate for daughter


Sounds good.


----------



## sushendesai

jairichi said:


> Sounds good.


I also have a job in nominated occupation in Australia. I need to be there in mid June. Can we get it processed faster?


----------



## jairichi

sushendesai said:


> I also have a job in nominated occupation in Australia. I need to be there in mid June. Can we get it processed faster?


Wow, that sounds great. It might be possible to get a quick grant. Have a look at https://myimmitracker.com to get an idea.


----------



## H-H

Hi All,

I have a dumb question, upon downloading the visa application forms 80 & 1221, I noticed that I can actually fill the forms out using the PDF program, however at the first page the following sentence is mentioned "Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS", so can I fill them using the program then print them out and just sign, knowing that I have a very very bad hand writing. 

would you please advise?


----------



## jairichi

H-H said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a dumb question, upon downloading the visa application forms 80 & 1221, I noticed that I can actually fill the forms out using the PDF program, however at the first page the following sentence is mentioned "Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS", so can I fill them using the program then print them out and just sign, knowing that I have a very very bad hand writing.
> 
> would you please advise?


You can fill the forms online. Take print of the page where you have to sign. Sign the document and scan it. Using online program remove the unsigned page from the filled application and merge the scanned signed page to the filled form.


----------



## menal

waiting for over 90 days since visa lodge now..


----------



## Prash2533

jairichi said:


> You can fill the forms online. Take print of the page where you have to sign. Sign the document and scan it. Using online program remove the unsigned page from the filled application and merge the scanned signed page to the filled form.


Acrobat has a fill and sign feature. Can we use that instead of plugging in the hand signed page. Adobe allows you to insert your sign jpg in sign section. What's your thought?


----------



## jairichi

Prash2533 said:


> Acrobat has a fill and sign feature. Can we use that instead of plugging in the hand signed page. Adobe allows you to insert your sign jpg in sign section. What's your thought?


If you have an electronic signature sure you can.


----------



## namsfiz

gnt said:


> Share your time please.


Find my timelines:

263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
189 (60 points)
TOEFL: 11th SEP 2015
ACS Positive:18 OCT 2014
EOI lodged - 13th SEP 2015
Invitated - : 23 NOV 2015
VISA lodged - : 08 DEC 2015
Medical Uploaded : 09 DEC 2015
PCC Uploaded: 08 DEC 2015
Form80 & Form1221 Uploaded: 09 DEC 2015
CO - Brisbane 02 MAR 2016 (Asking UAE Emp VISA copy) - Uploaded in 1 hour
Visa Grant:


----------



## dakshch

namsfiz said:


> Still no visa after 160 days and after CO contact 75 days.. Brisbane team are working very slowly..
> 
> I hope they will clear backlog of 2015 soon..




160 days after lodged and 130 days after CO contact. 

Really frustrated now.


----------



## KennySaw

dakshch said:


> 160 days after lodged and 130 days after CO contact.
> 
> Really frustrated now.


Hey dakshch, 

Our timelines match and we have been waiting for quite a while now. Let's not be disheartened, I understand this is difficult, based on the trend hopefully we don't need to wait after July.


----------



## aussieby2016

All the best to all.....may the grants shower heavily this week....


----------



## dinusubba

Prash2533 said:


> Acrobat has a fill and sign feature. Can we use that instead of plugging in the hand signed page. Adobe allows you to insert your sign jpg in sign section. What's your thought?


I have filled my forms this way. Once I use Adobe fill and sign, I do print and save as pdf to make sure it is non editable before uploading.


----------



## theskyisalive

hurrayyyy!!! Finally received the grants for me, wife and kid! Exactly after completing 90 days from the time I pressed 'Information Submitted' button 

My heartfelt thanks to friends in this forum who helped me survive through the long agony of waiting. I pray that all those waiting see your grants soon!

Visa came from GSM Adelaid and the case officer was different from the initial CO assigned.

Here is my timeline:

Visa Category - 189
ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer) | 11-Dec-15 : ACS Submitted |18-Dec-15 : ACS Positive | 29-Dec-15 : PTE : L/R/S/W:90/90/90/90 | 30-Dec-15 :EOI submitted with 70 points | 7-Jan-2016 :Invited | 19-Jan-2016 :Application submitted | 3-Feb-2016 :CO 1st contact(GSM Adelaid)), Form-80,PCC requested |13-Feb-2016 :Request completed | 19-Apr-2016 : Verification call |


----------



## wasim.yousaf

theskyisalive said:


> hurrayyyy!!! Finally received the grants for me, wife and kid! Exactly after completing 90 days from the time I pressed 'Information Submitted' button
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to friends in this forum who helped me survive through the long agony of waiting. I pray that all those waiting see your grants soon!
> 
> Visa came from GSM Adelaid and the case officer was different from the initial CO assigned.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa Category - 189
> ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer) | 11-Dec-15 : ACS Submitted |18-Dec-15 : ACS Positive | 29-Dec-15 : PTE : L/R/S/W:90/90/90/90 | 30-Dec-15 :EOI submitted with 70 points | 7-Jan-2016 :Invited | 19-Jan-2016 :Application submitted | 3-Feb-2016 :CO 1st contact(GSM Adelaid)), Form-80,PCC requested |13-Feb-2016 :Request completed | 19-Apr-2016 : Verification call |



very very congrats mate....


----------



## sol79

theskyisalive said:


> hurrayyyy!!! Finally received the grants for me, wife and kid! Exactly after completing 90 days from the time I pressed 'Information Submitted' button
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to friends in this forum who helped me survive through the long agony of waiting. I pray that all those waiting see your grants soon!
> 
> Visa came from GSM Adelaid and the case officer was different from the initial CO assigned.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa Category - 189
> ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer) | 11-Dec-15 : ACS Submitted |18-Dec-15 : ACS Positive | 29-Dec-15 : PTE : L/R/S/W:90/90/90/90 | 30-Dec-15 :EOI submitted with 70 points | 7-Jan-2016 :Invited | 19-Jan-2016 :Application submitted | 3-Feb-2016 :CO 1st contact(GSM Adelaid)), Form-80,PCC requested |13-Feb-2016 :Request completed | 19-Apr-2016 : Verification call |


Congrats buddy!


----------



## arunarun18

Congrats theskyisalive


----------



## Victor_Aus

theskyisalive said:


> hurrayyyy!!! Finally received the grants for me, wife and kid! Exactly after completing 90 days from the time I pressed 'Information Submitted' button
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to friends in this forum who helped me survive through the long agony of waiting. I pray that all those waiting see your grants soon!
> 
> Visa came from GSM Adelaid and the case officer was different from the initial CO assigned.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa Category - 189
> ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer) | 11-Dec-15 : ACS Submitted |18-Dec-15 : ACS Positive | 29-Dec-15 : PTE : L/R/S/W:90/90/90/90 | 30-Dec-15 :EOI submitted with 70 points | 7-Jan-2016 :Invited | 19-Jan-2016 :Application submitted | 3-Feb-2016 :CO 1st contact(GSM Adelaid)), Form-80,PCC requested |13-Feb-2016 :Request completed | 19-Apr-2016 : Verification call |


Congratulations to you and your family


----------



## arunarun18

menal said:


> waiting for over 90 days since visa lodge now..


On the same boat, 100 days here and counting..


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations 


theskyisalive said:


> hurrayyyy!!! Finally received the grants for me, wife and kid! Exactly after completing 90 days from the time I pressed 'Information Submitted' button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to friends in this forum who helped me survive through the long agony of waiting. I pray that all those waiting see your grants soon!
> 
> Visa came from GSM Adelaid and the case officer was different from the initial CO assigned.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa Category - 189
> ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer) | 11-Dec-15 : ACS Submitted |18-Dec-15 : ACS Positive | 29-Dec-15 : PTE : L/R/S/W:90/90/90/90 | 30-Dec-15 :EOI submitted with 70 points | 7-Jan-2016 :Invited | 19-Jan-2016 :Application submitted | 3-Feb-2016 :CO 1st contact(GSM Adelaid)), Form-80,PCC requested |13-Feb-2016 :Request completed | 19-Apr-2016 : Verification call |


----------



## vikaschandra

theskyisalive said:


> hurrayyyy!!! Finally received the grants for me, wife and kid! Exactly after completing 90 days from the time I pressed 'Information Submitted' button
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to friends in this forum who helped me survive through the long agony of waiting. I pray that all those waiting see your grants soon!
> 
> Visa came from GSM Adelaid and the case officer was different from the initial CO assigned.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa Category - 189
> ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer) | 11-Dec-15 : ACS Submitted |18-Dec-15 : ACS Positive | 29-Dec-15 : PTE : L/R/S/W:90/90/90/90 | 30-Dec-15 :EOI submitted with 70 points | 7-Jan-2016 :Invited | 19-Jan-2016 :Application submitted | 3-Feb-2016 :CO 1st contact(GSM Adelaid)), Form-80,PCC requested |13-Feb-2016 :Request completed | 19-Apr-2016 : Verification call |


Congratulations to you and your family.


----------



## sarbjass

theskyisalive said:


> hurrayyyy!!! Finally received the grants for me, wife and kid! Exactly after completing 90 days from the time I pressed 'Information Submitted' button
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to friends in this forum who helped me survive through the long agony of waiting. I pray that all those waiting see your grants soon!
> 
> Visa came from GSM Adelaid and the case officer was different from the initial CO assigned.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa Category - 189
> ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer) | 11-Dec-15 : ACS Submitted |18-Dec-15 : ACS Positive | 29-Dec-15 : PTE : L/R/S/W:90/90/90/90 | 30-Dec-15 :EOI submitted with 70 points | 7-Jan-2016 :Invited | 19-Jan-2016 :Application submitted | 3-Feb-2016 :CO 1st contact(GSM Adelaid)), Form-80,PCC requested |13-Feb-2016 :Request completed | 19-Apr-2016 : Verification call |


Congrats to you and your family. Hope this new week brings happiness for all.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Prash2533

theskyisalive said:


> hurrayyyy!!! Finally received the grants for me, wife and kid! Exactly after completing 90 days from the time I pressed 'Information Submitted' button
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to friends in this forum who helped me survive through the long agony of waiting. I pray that all those waiting see your grants soon!
> 
> Visa came from GSM Adelaid and the case officer was different from the initial CO assigned.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa Category - 189
> ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer) | 11-Dec-15 : ACS Submitted |18-Dec-15 : ACS Positive | 29-Dec-15 : PTE : L/R/S/W:90/90/90/90 | 30-Dec-15 :EOI submitted with 70 points | 7-Jan-2016 :Invited | 19-Jan-2016 :Application submitted | 3-Feb-2016 :CO 1st contact(GSM Adelaid)), Form-80,PCC requested |13-Feb-2016 :Request completed | 19-Apr-2016 : Verification call |


Congratulations and celebrations.


----------



## Moh1244

Hey Thanks.
Can you please share what all documents needs to be uploaded. This will prevent me from multiple single requests.

Regards
Mohinder


----------



## Ind79

My 457 expires expires today, and Bridging visa A is active from tomorrow. Since I cannot leave Australia while on bridging visa, I contacted my migration lawyer to understand the timelines, as it's been 3 months from the date of lodgement. It seems currently there are some delays in the processing, due to which it is taking more time than normal. I would say be patient, the grant will come. Its just a matter of time. 

ANZSCO - 261111
189 Lodged - 16 Feb 2016
CO Contact - 10 March 2016
Responded to CO - 23 March 2016


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

*Congrats.*



theskyisalive said:


> hurrayyyy!!! Finally received the grants for me, wife and kid! Exactly after completing 90 days from the time I pressed 'Information Submitted' button
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to friends in this forum who helped me survive through the long agony of waiting. I pray that all those waiting see your grants soon!
> 
> Visa came from GSM Adelaid and the case officer was different from the initial CO assigned.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa Category - 189
> ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer) | 11-Dec-15 : ACS Submitted |18-Dec-15 : ACS Positive | 29-Dec-15 : PTE : L/R/S/W:90/90/90/90 | 30-Dec-15 :EOI submitted with 70 points | 7-Jan-2016 :Invited | 19-Jan-2016 :Application submitted | 3-Feb-2016 :CO 1st contact(GSM Adelaid)), Form-80,PCC requested |13-Feb-2016 :Request completed | 19-Apr-2016 : Verification call |


Congrats Mate.
Verification call was to you or your employer?


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Hi,

I need a clarification, I worked for 1 year in a small company. It is a very small manufacturing unit and the owner can't speak English. How can this problem be solved?


----------



## vikaschandra

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need a clarification, I worked for 1 year in a small company. It is a very small manufacturing unit and the owner can't speak English. How can this problem be solved?


If you are referring to employment verification then it should not cause problems since when the verification is done through Indian High Commission they would have a Locally Engaged Integrity Officer who should be able to talk in Local Language at least hindi


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

vikaschandra said:


> If you are referring to employment verification then it should not cause problems since while verification is done through Indian High Commission they would have a Locally Engaged Integrity Officer who should be able to talk in Local Language at least hindi



Yes, it is regarding employment verification.
Thank you, Vikas.


----------



## pavamana.girish

theskyisalive said:


> hurrayyyy!!! Finally received the grants for me, wife and kid! Exactly after completing 90 days from the time I pressed 'Information Submitted' button
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to friends in this forum who helped me survive through the long agony of waiting. I pray that all those waiting see your grants soon!
> 
> Visa came from GSM Adelaid and the case officer was different from the initial CO assigned.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa Category - 189
> ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer) | 11-Dec-15 : ACS Submitted |18-Dec-15 : ACS Positive | 29-Dec-15 : PTE : L/R/S/W:90/90/90/90 | 30-Dec-15 :EOI submitted with 70 points | 7-Jan-2016 :Invited | 19-Jan-2016 :Application submitted | 3-Feb-2016 :CO 1st contact(GSM Adelaid)), Form-80,PCC requested |13-Feb-2016 :Request completed | 19-Apr-2016 : Verification call |


Hi theskyisalive,

Congrats on your visa grant 

So when you say Verification call was done on 19th April 2016, what is it all about? Could you please share more information about "Verification Call"

Regards,
Pavan


----------



## Raiyan

theskyisalive said:


> hurrayyyy!!! Finally received the grants for me, wife and kid! Exactly after completing 90 days from the time I pressed 'Information Submitted' button
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to friends in this forum who helped me survive through the long agony of waiting. I pray that all those waiting see your grants soon!
> 
> Visa came from GSM Adelaid and the case officer was different from the initial CO assigned.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa Category - 189
> ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer) | 11-Dec-15 : ACS Submitted |18-Dec-15 : ACS Positive | 29-Dec-15 : PTE : L/R/S/W:90/90/90/90 | 30-Dec-15 :EOI submitted with 70 points | 7-Jan-2016 :Invited | 19-Jan-2016 :Application submitted | 3-Feb-2016 :CO 1st contact(GSM Adelaid)), Form-80,PCC requested |13-Feb-2016 :Request completed | 19-Apr-2016 : Verification call |



Congrats and all the very best for you!


----------



## badboy0711

theskyisalive said:


> hurrayyyy!!! Finally received the grants for me, wife and kid! Exactly after completing 90 days from the time I pressed 'Information Submitted' button
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to friends in this forum who helped me survive through the long agony of waiting. I pray that all those waiting see your grants soon!
> 
> Visa came from GSM Adelaid and the case officer was different from the initial CO assigned.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa Category - 189
> ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer) | 11-Dec-15 : ACS Submitted |18-Dec-15 : ACS Positive | 29-Dec-15 : PTE : L/R/S/W:90/90/90/90 | 30-Dec-15 :EOI submitted with 70 points | 7-Jan-2016 :Invited | 19-Jan-2016 :Application submitted | 3-Feb-2016 :CO 1st contact(GSM Adelaid)), Form-80,PCC requested |13-Feb-2016 :Request completed | 19-Apr-2016 : Verification call |


Congrats!!! Cheers!!


----------



## sandeshrego

theskyisalive said:


> hurrayyyy!!! Finally received the grants for me, wife and kid! Exactly after completing 90 days from the time I pressed 'Information Submitted' button
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to friends in this forum who helped me survive through the long agony of waiting. I pray that all those waiting see your grants soon!
> 
> Visa came from GSM Adelaid and the case officer was different from the initial CO assigned.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa Category - 189
> ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer) | 11-Dec-15 : ACS Submitted |18-Dec-15 : ACS Positive | 29-Dec-15 : PTE : L/R/S/W:90/90/90/90 | 30-Dec-15 :EOI submitted with 70 points | 7-Jan-2016 :Invited | 19-Jan-2016 :Application submitted | 3-Feb-2016 :CO 1st contact(GSM Adelaid)), Form-80,PCC requested |13-Feb-2016 :Request completed | 19-Apr-2016 : Verification call |


A big congo. Finally you have got it.


----------



## theskyisalive

pavamana.girish said:


> Hi theskyisalive,
> 
> Congrats on your visa grant
> 
> So when you say Verification call was done on 19th April 2016, what is it all about? Could you please share more information about "Verification Call"
> 
> Regards,
> Pavan



A lady called from Australian Embassy, Delhi and asked about work experience, salary details and roles and responsibilities for each job


----------



## Vizyzz

theskyisalive said:


> hurrayyyy!!! Finally received the grants for me, wife and kid! Exactly after completing 90 days from the time I pressed 'Information Submitted' button
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to friends in this forum who helped me survive through the long agony of waiting. I pray that all those waiting see your grants soon!
> 
> Visa came from GSM Adelaid and the case officer was different from the initial CO assigned.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa Category - 189
> ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer) | 11-Dec-15 : ACS Submitted |18-Dec-15 : ACS Positive | 29-Dec-15 : PTE : L/R/S/W:90/90/90/90 | 30-Dec-15 :EOI submitted with 70 points | 7-Jan-2016 :Invited | 19-Jan-2016 :Application submitted | 3-Feb-2016 :CO 1st contact(GSM Adelaid)), Form-80,PCC requested |13-Feb-2016 :Request completed | 19-Apr-2016 : Verification call |






Congratulations


----------



## sridevimca20022

Vizyzz said:


> Congratulations


Hi Experts,

Really , I am now in a difficult situation.I need the experts advice here.Here is my scenario.


I applied for a UK HSMP visa in the year 2010 but it got rejected due to insufficient earnings for last 12months.According to the UK embassy I did not meet the criteria.Write now I do nothave the rejection letter.As it is morethan 5years I do not exactly remember what reason that they mentioned in the refusal letter.But as far as I remember it is related to financial issues.

I forgot to mention this in my 189 Visa application I just remembered it 2 days back that I missed out this info in my application.When I ask my agent , he is telling we can tell the DIBP thru the 1023 form .

Here my quetsion is as it is been almost 75 days since I lodge the 189, what is the impact does it has on my visa grant ?

I am so much worried about it.Really it would be helpful if the experts comment on this

Between my application status still it shows "Application REceived".


----------



## Sahiledge

H-H said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a dumb question, upon downloading the visa application forms 80 & 1221, I noticed that I can actually fill the forms out using the PDF program, however at the first page the following sentence is mentioned "Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS", so can I fill them using the program then print them out and just sign, knowing that I have a very very bad hand writing.
> 
> would you please advise?


You can always ask someone with good handwriting to do it for you...


----------



## Sahiledge

Congrats theskyisalive!!!


----------



## Vizyzz

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Really , I am now in a difficult situation.I need the experts advice here.Here is my scenario.
> 
> 
> I applied for a UK HSMP visa in the year 2010 but it got rejected due to insufficient earnings for last 12months.According to the UK embassy I did not meet the criteria.Write now I do nothave the rejection letter.As it is morethan 5years I do not exactly remember what reason that they mentioned in the refusal letter.But as far as I remember it is related to financial issues.
> 
> I forgot to mention this in my 189 Visa application I just remembered it 2 days back that I missed out this info in my application.When I ask my agent , he is telling we can tell the DIBP thru the 1023 form .
> 
> Here my quetsion is as it is been almost 75 days since I lodge the 189, what is the impact does it has on my visa grant ?
> 
> I am so much worried about it.Really it would be helpful if the experts comment on this
> 
> Between my application status still it shows "Application REceived".




Well..If I'm at your place I will tell the DIBP thru the 1023 form . Don't you have soft copy of rejection letter? Browse your old mails.


----------



## jschopra

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Really , I am now in a difficult situation.I need the experts advice here.Here is my scenario.
> 
> 
> I applied for a UK HSMP visa in the year 2010 but it got rejected due to insufficient earnings for last 12months.According to the UK embassy I did not meet the criteria.Write now I do nothave the rejection letter.As it is morethan 5years I do not exactly remember what reason that they mentioned in the refusal letter.But as far as I remember it is related to financial issues.
> 
> I forgot to mention this in my 189 Visa application I just remembered it 2 days back that I missed out this info in my application.When I ask my agent , he is telling we can tell the DIBP thru the 1023 form .
> 
> Here my quetsion is as it is been almost 75 days since I lodge the 189, what is the impact does it has on my visa grant ?
> 
> I am so much worried about it.Really it would be helpful if the experts comment on this
> 
> Between my application status still it shows "Application REceived".



Hi Sri,

First and foremost, inform DIBP using 1023.
The only impact it will have on your application is delay in grant.
No other impact as long as you tell them everything.

Don't delay. Fill up 1023 and upload.

Regards,


----------



## sridevimca20022

Vizyzz said:


> Well..If I'm at your place I will tell the DIBP thru the 1023 form . Don't you have soft copy of rejection letter? Browse your old mails.


Hi 

We are about to upload the DIBP thru 1023 form in few minutes.But I do not have softcopy of it.Becoz we opted SMS option for communication .That time we got the rejection letter might to our officianl IDs as we changed the compnies , we lost it might be.Honestly I do not remember what has happened that time on the rejection letter.

We have decided to inform DIBP tru 1023,but will it impact this rejection on my 189 visa grant ?????.

Hw our earlier rejections if any impact the 189 VISA grant ?


----------



## Vaish121

Hi everyone 
I had applied for 189 visa under electrical engineer with 60 points from India on May 9th.. Could u guys pls clarify some doubts?? 
1. Is it better to upload our medicals, pcc, form 80 , form 1221 before the allocation of case officer? 

2. Is there any criteria that our CO follow to send visa grant to us? Like for degree, type of visa, or some thing apart from that ?? 

3. Which CO team process our application fastly and which team takes more time??


----------



## theskyisalive

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Congrats Mate.
> Verification call was to you or your employer?


call was to me, no verification calls to employer


----------



## Steiger

theskyisalive said:


> hurrayyyy!!! Finally received the grants for me, wife and kid! Exactly after completing 90 days from the time I pressed 'Information Submitted' button
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to friends in this forum who helped me survive through the long agony of waiting. I pray that all those waiting see your grants soon!
> 
> Visa came from GSM Adelaid and the case officer was different from the initial CO assigned.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa Category - 189
> ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer) | 11-Dec-15 : ACS Submitted |18-Dec-15 : ACS Positive | 29-Dec-15 : PTE : L/R/S/W:90/90/90/90 | 30-Dec-15 :EOI submitted with 70 points | 7-Jan-2016 :Invited | 19-Jan-2016 :Application submitted | 3-Feb-2016 :CO 1st contact(GSM Adelaid)), Form-80,PCC requested |13-Feb-2016 :Request completed | 19-Apr-2016 : Verification call |


Congratulations! Hope I get my direct grant soon...


----------



## gnt

theskyisalive said:


> hurrayyyy!!! Finally received the grants for me, wife and kid! Exactly after completing 90 days from the time I pressed 'Information Submitted' button
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to friends in this forum who helped me survive through the long agony of waiting. I pray that all those waiting see your grants soon!
> 
> Visa came from GSM Adelaid and the case officer was different from the initial CO assigned.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa Category - 189
> ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer) | 11-Dec-15 : ACS Submitted |18-Dec-15 : ACS Positive | 29-Dec-15 : PTE : L/R/S/W:90/90/90/90 | 30-Dec-15 :EOI submitted with 70 points | 7-Jan-2016 :Invited | 19-Jan-2016 :Application submitted | 3-Feb-2016 :CO 1st contact(GSM Adelaid)), Form-80,PCC requested |13-Feb-2016 :Request completed | 19-Apr-2016 : Verification call |


Many congrats ;; All the best for future.


----------



## vikaschandra

Vaish121 said:


> Hi everyone
> I had applied for 189 visa under electrical engineer with 60 points from India on May 9th.. Could u guys pls clarify some doubts??
> 1. Is it better to upload our medicals, pcc, form 80 , form 1221 before the allocation of case officer?
> 
> 2. Is there any criteria that our CO follow to send visa grant to us? Like for degree, type of visa, or some thing apart from that ??
> 
> 3. Which CO team process our application fastly and which team takes more time??


1. Yes better front load these documents
2. All Cases are different. If all the documents are proper it should be easier for the CO to decide
3. Brisbane is slow but most cases that get stuck for a longer duration is with Adelaide


----------



## theskyisalive

Steiger said:


> Congratulations! Hope I get my direct grant soon...


Yes you will, I have a feeling they are trying to clear the long pending applications now..in last few weeks, the number of grants seem to have increased as per myimmitracker which is an indication that DIBP is speeding up!

Wish you good luck!


----------



## johnnyaus

Hello Guys,

Any information on GSM Brisbane ... I find most of applications with GSM Adelaide but with GSM Brisbane .

Is GSM Brisbane too slow ? I submitted my application on 15-March-2016 and still waiting


----------



## Vaish121

vikaschandra said:


> Vaish121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> I had applied for 189 visa under electrical engineer with 60 points from India on May 9th.. Could u guys pls clarify some doubts??
> 1. Is it better to upload our medicals, pcc, form 80 , form 1221 before the allocation of case officer?
> 
> 2. Is there any criteria that our CO follow to send visa grant to us? Like for degree, type of visa, or some thing apart from that ??
> 
> 3. Which CO team process our application fastly and which team takes more time??
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes better front load these documents
> 2. All Cases are different. If all the documents are proper it should be easier for the CO to decide
> 3. Brisbane is slow but most cases that get stuck for a longer duration is with Adelaide
Click to expand...


Thank u sir


----------



## gnt

namsfiz said:


> Find my timelines:
> 
> 263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> 189 (60 points)
> TOEFL: 11th SEP 2015
> ACS Positive:18 OCT 2014
> EOI lodged - 13th SEP 2015
> Invitated - : 23 NOV 2015
> VISA lodged - : 08 DEC 2015
> Medical Uploaded : 09 DEC 2015
> PCC Uploaded: 08 DEC 2015
> Form80 & Form1221 Uploaded: 09 DEC 2015
> CO - Brisbane 02 MAR 2016 (Asking UAE Emp VISA copy) - Uploaded in 1 hour
> Visa Grant:


I think you should write them a letter. if you want temple for it i can send you it.


----------



## Arnab2014

theskyisalive said:


> hurrayyyy!!! Finally received the grants for me, wife and kid! Exactly after completing 90 days from the time I pressed 'Information Submitted' button
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to friends in this forum who helped me survive through the long agony of waiting. I pray that all those waiting see your grants soon!
> 
> Visa came from GSM Adelaid and the case officer was different from the initial CO assigned.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa Category - 189
> ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer) | 11-Dec-15 : ACS Submitted |18-Dec-15 : ACS Positive | 29-Dec-15 : PTE : L/R/S/W:90/90/90/90 | 30-Dec-15 :EOI submitted with 70 points | 7-Jan-2016 :Invited | 19-Jan-2016 :Application submitted | 3-Feb-2016 :CO 1st contact(GSM Adelaid)), Form-80,PCC requested |13-Feb-2016 :Request completed | 19-Apr-2016 : Verification call |




Congratulations Mate . 
I am still struggling with mine. Hope to see success !!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vizyzz

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi
> 
> We are about to upload the DIBP thru 1023 form in few minutes.But I do not have softcopy of it.Becoz we opted SMS option for communication .That time we got the rejection letter might to our officianl IDs as we changed the compnies , we lost it might be.Honestly I do not remember what has happened that time on the rejection letter.
> 
> We have decided to inform DIBP tru 1023,but will it impact this rejection on my 189 visa grant ?????.
> 
> Hw our earlier rejections if any impact the 189 VISA grant ?




We have decided to inform DIBP tru 1023,but will it impact this rejection on my 189 visa grant ?????.
Hw our earlier rejections if any impact the 189 VISA grant ?[/QUOTE]



I'm not sure..may be experts in this forum shed some lights on it. 
Even I had a rejection case and I have mentioned it in form 80.


----------



## Moh1244

vikaschandra said:


> 1. Yes better front load these documents
> 2. All Cases are different. If all the documents are proper it should be easier for the CO to decide
> 3. Brisbane is slow but most cases that get stuck for a longer duration is with Adelaide


Hello,
Can you please guide me how do I frontload the doucments. As I have already paid the fees and the status shown is visa lodged.

Regards
Mohinder


----------



## Steiger

theskyisalive said:


> Yes you will, I have a feeling they are trying to clear the long pending applications now..in last few weeks, the number of grants seem to have increased as per myimmitracker which is an indication that DIBP is speeding up!
> 
> Wish you good luck!


I am not too sure but according to myimmitracker, there is an accountant who received his grant within 7 days..;;


----------



## vikaschandra

Moh1244 said:


> Hello,
> Can you please guide me how do I frontload the doucments. As I have already paid the fees and the status shown is visa lodged.
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder


Mohinder After you have paid the visa fees you would be able to see the names of each applicant (only your name if you are single applicant) 

check this pdf it will guide you on how to upload the documents Attach documents to IMMI Account

Organizing Medical upfront


----------



## Moh1244

vikaschandra said:


> Mohinder After you have paid the visa fees you would be able to see the names of each applicant (only your name if you are single applicant)
> 
> check this pdf it will guide you on how to upload the documents Attach documents to IMMI Account


Thanks a lot Vikas


----------



## vikaschandra

Moh1244 said:


> Thanks a lot Vikas


Mohinder have added an additional link to the previous post for Organizing Medicals upfront check that as well


----------



## masdcet

Mine done via email....they sent my reference letter to HR top official and was continuously him calling to get answer.


----------



## Sush1

My timelines are quite similar to yours. I have uploaded all the documents. Waiting for the Grant now.



Arnab2014 said:


> Congratulations Mate .
> I am still struggling with mine. Hope to see success !!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Moh1244

Hi Experts,
I keep on getting the below error when I try logging in to my Skill select. Has anybody faced and resolved this issue.

"The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location."

Regards
Mohinder


----------



## vikaschandra

Moh1244 said:


> Hi Experts,
> I keep on getting the below error when I try logging in to my Skill select. Has anybody faced and resolved this issue.
> 
> "The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location."
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder


Try different browser and see if it works


----------



## dakshch

theskyisalive said:


> Yes you will, I have a feeling they are trying to clear the long pending applications now..in last few weeks, the number of grants seem to have increased as per myimmitracker which is an indication that DIBP is speeding up!
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you good luck!




Congrats mate.

Hope I too receive my grant soon. 
Been 161 days already.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

here you go.

https://myimmitracker.com/



sridevimca20022 said:


> Can anyone send the immigration tracker link


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Thats a very good question and a tough one to answer..

Frankly speaking its very difficult to judge as to which applications, regardless of the country they apply form will be refereed to external checks. 



Abhi6060 said:


> How many applications would probably go for external checks on an average?
> Any idea???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jschopra

shawnchristophervaz said:


> here you go.
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/


Hey Shawn,

What's your update?

I was travelling these past few days so couldn't check the forum regularly.
How many grants last week? I don't see much.


----------



## Moh1244

vikaschandra said:


> Mohinder have added an additional link to the previous post for Organizing Medicals upfront check that as well


Thanks Vikas,
Also any Idea, what does "Employment references" shall I provide. I have worked in two MNC's before current MNC. I don't think so they will provide any details any contact numbers for Visa dept to check with them. Is there some process people who are already granted visa followed or I am missing something.
Regards
Mohinder


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Just hope for the best..




sushendesai said:


> I lodged with on 18 th of last month. No co contact. Can I think about direct grant. What say?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

WOW

Congratulations..





theskyisalive said:


> hurrayyyy!!! Finally received the grants for me, wife and kid! Exactly after completing 90 days from the time I pressed 'Information Submitted' button
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to friends in this forum who helped me survive through the long agony of waiting. I pray that all those waiting see your grants soon!
> 
> Visa came from GSM Adelaid and the case officer was different from the initial CO assigned.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa Category - 189
> ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer) | 11-Dec-15 : ACS Submitted |18-Dec-15 : ACS Positive | 29-Dec-15 : PTE : L/R/S/W:90/90/90/90 | 30-Dec-15 :EOI submitted with 70 points | 7-Jan-2016 :Invited | 19-Jan-2016 :Application submitted | 3-Feb-2016 :CO 1st contact(GSM Adelaid)), Form-80,PCC requested |13-Feb-2016 :Request completed | 19-Apr-2016 : Verification call |


----------



## vikaschandra

Moh1244 said:


> Thanks Vikas,
> Also any Idea, what does "Employment references" shall I provide. I have worked in two MNC's before current MNC. I don't think so they will provide any details any contact numbers for Visa dept to check with them. Is there some process people who are already granted visa followed or I am missing something.
> Regards
> Mohinder


Provide all the documents as an evidence to support your claims for employment (offer letter, joining letter, pay slips, tax documents, promotion letter if any, appreciation letter if any,relieving letter etc) and on the form 80 mention the company name, address and telephone number.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Hi Chopra,

No update on my case.
75 Days and Counting.
No CO Contact as yet.

Application Status " Application Received "

There has been some progress last week.. Somewhere between 24-28 Grants reported.
24 form the tracker itself.

looking at your timeline.. You should receive good news form DIBP soon.. Probable by this month..






jschopra said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> What's your update?
> 
> I was travelling these past few days so couldn't check the forum regularly.
> How many grants last week? I don't see much.


----------



## jschopra

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Hi Chopra,
> 
> No update on my case.
> 75 Days and Counting.
> No CO Contact as yet.
> 
> Application Status " Application Received "
> 
> There has been some progress last week.. Somewhere between 24-28 Grants reported.
> 24 form the tracker itself.
> 
> looking at your timeline.. You should receive good news form DIBP soon.. Probable by this month..


I'm expecting the same as per the trend.
But then there was this post here that said that if DIBP grants 10 grants a day, there will be only 1 mechanical profession grant. Which is that mechanical engineering has less priority over IT profession.

I thought this priority and all was till invitation stage. Once you get an invitation then you are in for the process like everyone else.
There shouldn't be preference in granting visa. 

Double prioritization is not good.


----------



## bhuiyena

*I am super excited to share this good news with everyone that we have got our grant today for whole family (4 applicants). Feelingggg super happyyyy.. kids are very happyyy..*


----------



## aussieby2016

bhuiyena said:


> *I am super excited to share this good news with everyone that we have got our grant today for whole family (4 applicants). Feelingggg super happyyyy.. kids are very happyyy..*


congrats...but ur IED is very near...any specific reasons for it???


----------



## Phoenix2135

jschopra said:


> I'm expecting the same as per the trend.
> But then there was this post here that said that if DIBP grants 10 grants a day, there will be only 1 mechanical profession grant. Which is that mechanical engineering has less priority over IT profession.
> 
> I thought this priority and all was till invitation stage. Once you get an invitation then you are in for the process like everyone else.
> There shouldn't be preference in granting visa.
> 
> Double prioritization is not good.



Hi,

I did not mean that IT has high priority ,but intrems of volume it has high priority !

In each invitation rounds DIBP issues the maximum no of invitations to IT to cover ceiling limits within Financial year.

Naturally , there would be more IT visa applications compared to non -IT and DIBP has to assign more staff on that to finalize ( especially IT ) otherwise All IT applicants start to kill DIBP by calling them every second once they crossed Service standard time !


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations.....



bhuiyena said:


> *I am super excited to share this good news with everyone that we have got our grant today for whole family (4 applicants). Feelingggg super happyyyy.. kids are very happyyy..*


----------



## vikaschandra

bhuiyena said:


> *I am super excited to share this good news with everyone that we have got our grant today for whole family (4 applicants). Feelingggg super happyyyy.. kids are very happyyy..*


Congratulations to you and your entire family.


----------



## nuac

Thank you for your help!


----------



## jschopra

Phoenix2135 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did not mean that IT has high priority ,but intrems of volume it has high priority !
> 
> In each invitation rounds DIBP issues the maximum no of invitations to IT to cover ceiling limits within Financial year.
> 
> Naturally , there would be more IT visa applications compared to non -IT and DIBP has to assign more staff on that to finalize ( especially IT ) otherwise All IT applicants start to kill DIBP by calling them every second once they crossed Service standard time !


Aah. Got it
But DIBP should have staff working on applications in general and not any specific applications according to the invitations doled out.
But its their choice. Just hope I get the visa in the stipulated time frame :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nuac

rcharles said:


> Hi
> 
> I was in a similar boat. I was granted my MA after having my skills assessed - my MA is relevant to my profession but I was too late to add it on to my skills assessment. Regardless, I had secured 65 points so did not need to bother.
> 
> I decided just to leave the MA out of the EOI, so as not to confuse things. I will upload my MA as a supporting document when (if!) I am invited to apply. I would suggest that you leave out the BA if you haven't had it assessed and have enough points anyway.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> When are you submitting the EOI?


Thank you for your help!


----------



## myasirma

Dear Fellows,

Got grant on May-12-2016 and likes to thanks everyone on this forum who helped each other in the process.


----------



## nuac

*EOI submission*

Hello experts!

I'm trying to fill up my EOI on my own, I have a bachelor degree in business, a diploma in cummunity services and a diploma in Early childhood education all completed in Australia. I obtained a positive skills assessment for my occupation, however my assessment authority did not included my bachelor of business in the outcome as it was not relevant for my occupation. 

How should I add my bachelor of business in the EOI then? 

The options in the EOI are: 

1) other qualification or award recognised by assessing authority: it does not give points but my assessing authority doesn't recognised it as relevant to my position. 

2) other non AQF accreditation: it does not give extra points but my bachelor is indeed a AQF accredited, as I completed in Australia.

3) bachelor degree: it gives me extra points, but I don't wanna have extra points, because If I receive an invitation I'm afraid to get refused because of the confused of my assessing authority not recognising the bachelor as relevant to my position. 

I'm very confused with what should I put in the EOI, help please! 
Thank you.


----------



## bhuiyena

aussieby2016 said:


> congrats...but ur IED is very near...any specific reasons for it???


Not sure why but my Singapore Visa is expiring in four months, not sure if it's related to this.


----------



## jschopra

myasirma said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> Got grant on May-12-2016 and likes to thanks everyone on this forum who helped each other in the process.


Congratulations!!


----------



## jschopra

theskyisalive said:


> hurrayyyy!!! Finally received the grants for me, wife and kid! Exactly after completing 90 days from the time I pressed 'Information Submitted' button
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to friends in this forum who helped me survive through the long agony of waiting. I pray that all those waiting see your grants soon!
> 
> Visa came from GSM Adelaid and the case officer was different from the initial CO assigned.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa Category - 189
> ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer) | 11-Dec-15 : ACS Submitted |18-Dec-15 : ACS Positive | 29-Dec-15 : PTE : L/R/S/W:90/90/90/90 | 30-Dec-15 :EOI submitted with 70 points | 7-Jan-2016 :Invited | 19-Jan-2016 :Application submitted | 3-Feb-2016 :CO 1st contact(GSM Adelaid)), Form-80,PCC requested |13-Feb-2016 :Request completed | 19-Apr-2016 : Verification call |




Congratulations Sky !!!


----------



## jairichi

bhuiyena said:


> Not sure why but my Singapore Visa is expiring in four months, not sure if it's related to this.


Huh! My UK visa expires middle of September. Hopefully I do not get an IED based on that even though I am planning to enter Australia anytime before end of August 2016.


----------



## Sush1

Can somebody help me in Unlocking my Account of Immigration Tracker. I am unable to unlock the account and not receiving any Unlocking Instructions.


----------



## vikaschandra

myasirma said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> Got grant on May-12-2016 and likes to thanks everyone on this forum who helped each other in the process.


Congratulations Myasirma


----------



## Raiyan

bhuiyena said:


> *I am super excited to share this good news with everyone that we have got our grant today for whole family (4 applicants). Feelingggg super happyyyy.. kids are very happyyy..*


Congrats!!


----------



## AbhishekKotian

theskyisalive said:


> hurrayyyy!!! Finally received the grants for me, wife and kid! Exactly after completing 90 days from the time I pressed 'Information Submitted' button
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to friends in this forum who helped me survive through the long agony of waiting. I pray that all those waiting see your grants soon!
> 
> Visa came from GSM Adelaid and the case officer was different from the initial CO assigned.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa Category - 189
> ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer) | 11-Dec-15 : ACS Submitted |18-Dec-15 : ACS Positive | 29-Dec-15 : PTE : L/R/S/W:90/90/90/90 | 30-Dec-15 :EOI submitted with 70 points | 7-Jan-2016 :Invited | 19-Jan-2016 :Application submitted | 3-Feb-2016 :CO 1st contact(GSM Adelaid)), Form-80,PCC requested |13-Feb-2016 :Request completed | 19-Apr-2016 : Verification call |


Congratulations


----------



## AbhishekKotian

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Hi Chopra,
> 
> No update on my case.
> 75 Days and Counting.
> No CO Contact as yet.
> 
> Application Status " Application Received "
> 
> There has been some progress last week.. Somewhere between 24-28 Grants reported.
> 24 form the tracker itself.
> 
> looking at your timeline.. You should receive good news form DIBP soon.. Probable by this month..


Hi Shawn

Same case with me, 99 Days and no CO Contact as yet. Application Status "Application Received"


----------



## AbhishekKotian

bhuiyena said:


> *I am super excited to share this good news with everyone that we have got our grant today for whole family (4 applicants). Feelingggg super happyyyy.. kids are very happyyy..*


Congratulations


----------



## AbhishekKotian

myasirma said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> Got grant on May-12-2016 and likes to thanks everyone on this forum who helped each other in the process.


Congratulations


----------



## Moh1244

Hi Experts,
Since I have lodged the visa and waiting for CO. Meanwhile, I and my wife will be changing our address and Marital status on our Passports. Can someone please guide me how do I request for a change in name for my wife, as she intends to change her surname.

Regards
Mohinder


----------



## jairichi

Moh1244 said:


> Hi Experts,
> Since I have lodged the visa and waiting for CO. Meanwhile, I and my wife will be changing our address and Marital status on our Passports. Can someone please guide me how do I request for a change in name for my wife, as she intends to change her surname.
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder


https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-update-my-address-or-passport-details


----------



## Kundan1985

Hi bhuiyena.. Congrats... can you please share your timeline


----------



## abhisve

*When to Call*

Hello,

I lodged my VISA on 23rd Feb for code 261313. All docs uploaded except PCC.
15th Mar CO contact asking for PCC for Myself and Spouse.
22nd Mar uploaded and clicked on Information Provided Button.

For me 90 days count starts from 24rth Feb or from 23rd March??

Regards,
Abhishek


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Thats sad..

Guess its a very long wait for me then..
Fingers crossed:fingerscrossed: and hoping for the best..




jschopra said:


> I'm expecting the same as per the trend.
> But then there was this post here that said that if DIBP grants 10 grants a day, there will be only 1 mechanical profession grant. Which is that mechanical engineering has less priority over IT profession.
> 
> I thought this priority and all was till invitation stage. Once you get an invitation then you are in for the process like everyone else.
> There shouldn't be preference in granting visa.
> 
> Double prioritization is not good.


----------



## ausilover

bhuiyena said:


> *I am super excited to share this good news with everyone that we have got our grant today for whole family (4 applicants). Feelingggg super happyyyy.. kids are very happyyy..*


congratulations Bhuiyena.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats to your and your family in receiving your grant.



bhuiyena said:


> *I am super excited to share this good news with everyone that we have got our grant today for whole family (4 applicants). Feelingggg super happyyyy.. kids are very happyyy..*


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

If thats the case.. I am in deep trouble..

Kuwait PCC expires in 3 months.. which is due for first week of June.
I got my pcc Kuwait and India during first week of Mar.




bhuiyena said:


> Not sure why but my Singapore Visa is expiring in four months, not sure if it's related to this.


----------



## ausilover

theskyisalive said:


> hurrayyyy!!! Finally received the grants for me, wife and kid! Exactly after completing 90 days from the time I pressed 'Information Submitted' button
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to friends in this forum who helped me survive through the long agony of waiting. I pray that all those waiting see your grants soon!
> 
> Visa came from GSM Adelaid and the case officer was different from the initial CO assigned.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa Category - 189
> ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer Programmer) | 11-Dec-15 : ACS Submitted |18-Dec-15 : ACS Positive | 29-Dec-15 : PTE : L/R/S/W:90/90/90/90 | 30-Dec-15 :EOI submitted with 70 points | 7-Jan-2016 :Invited | 19-Jan-2016 :Application submitted | 3-Feb-2016 :CO 1st contact(GSM Adelaid)), Form-80,PCC requested |13-Feb-2016 :Request completed | 19-Apr-2016 : Verification call |


Congratulstions sky and now you must be feeling alive.


----------



## DeepakDhankhar107

*finally its grant*

Hey guys

Finally got 189 grant also.
Was planning to fly May end with 457, but now can fly with PR. (lil saving on tax front)

Thanks to everyone for help & guidance.

:second:


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations to all


DeepakDhankhar107 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Finally got 189 grant also.
> Was planning to fly May end with 457, but now can fly with PR. (lil saving on tax front)
> 
> Thanks to everyone for help & guidance.
> 
> :second:


----------



## ausilover

DeepakDhankhar107 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Finally got 189 grant also.
> Was planning to fly May end with 457, but now can fly with PR. (lil saving on tax front)
> 
> Thanks to everyone for help & guidance.
> 
> :second:


congratulations:thumb:


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

DeepakDhankhar107 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Finally got 189 grant also.
> Was planning to fly May end with 457, but now can fly with PR. (Lil saving on tax front)
> 
> Thanks to everyone for help & guidance.
> 
> :second:


Congrats Deepak, wish you best of luck.


----------



## bhuiyena

Kundan1985 said:


> Hi bhuiyena.. Congrats... can you please share your timeline


thanks. It's in my signature. but here you go. 

24 Oct 2015: IELTS
23 Dec 2015: ACS for 263111
12 Jan 2016: ACS positive
13 Jan 2016: EOI for 189 & 190 (NSW)
22 Jan 2016: Invitation 189
5 Feb 2016: Visa lodged
12 Feb 2016: Medical
12 Feb 2016: Singapore PCC
16 Feb 2016: CO assigned [asked SG PCC, Form 80, medical]
22 Feb 2016: SG PCC received
24 Feb 2016: Uploaded SG PCC, medical, form 80
17 Mar 2016: Contacted with employer
16 May 2016: Visa Grant
IED: 25 August 2016


----------



## Vizyzz

DeepakDhankhar107 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Finally got 189 grant also.
> Was planning to fly May end with 457, but now can fly with PR. (lil saving on tax front)
> 
> Thanks to everyone for help & guidance.
> 
> :second:



congrtas what is ur ANZCO code?


----------



## vikaschandra

shawnchristophervaz said:


> If thats the case.. I am in deep trouble..
> 
> Kuwait PCC expires in 3 months.. which is due for first week of June.
> I got my pcc Kuwait and India during first week of Mar.


Do not worry Shawn it will not be a problem Even if it is valid for 3 months only the IED will be within a years limit. 

UAE PCC also expires within 3 months i got that it on dec 4th and got my grant on 16 Feb the IED given was based on medicals 17th Jan 2017


----------



## DeepakDhankhar107

233512: Mechanical engineer



vizyzz said:


> congrtas what is ur anzco code?


----------



## alfancay

hi all sorry for asking the same question again  

I have been granted the VISA but unfortunately the passport number is not correct on the grant letter. The difference is only one alphabet, it was a mistake on visa application. But we submitted the form 1023 for the correction.in Feb 2016 and visa was granted in May 2016.

Now its been 12 days since my agent send an email regarding incorrect passport number. Will it gonna take a month for the correction? what should i do apart for email? 

I am bit worried as it should be corrected by now


----------



## AbhishekKotian

DeepakDhankhar107 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Finally got 189 grant also.
> Was planning to fly May end with 457, but now can fly with PR. (lil saving on tax front)
> 
> Thanks to everyone for help & guidance.
> 
> :second:


Congratulations


----------



## dinusubba

Sometimes I have seen cases where they update the information without replying. Check your visa status with your actual passport number at https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Visa 
If you are lucky it might be already updated.


----------



## Vizyzz

dinusubba said:


> Sometimes I have seen cases where they update the information without replying. Check your visa status with your actual passport number at https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Visa
> If you are lucky it might be already updated.



Almost same timeline ..Keep in touch


----------



## alfancay

dinusubba said:


> Sometimes I have seen cases where they update the information without replying. Check your visa status with your actual passport number at https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Visa
> If you are lucky it might be already updated.



You are right... They did modify the information in VEVO. 
Do i need a new grant letter now?


----------



## engradnan2828

HI

Going through recent queries about refusal visa logging on forms, it just remind me that in 2009, i was refused for UK student visa but i was allowed to appeal in AIT UK. i lodged my appeal with in stipulated time of 28 days and got the decision in my favor. i traveled to UK and lived for some time and returned back. I have the hard copy of appeal outcome in my favor.

My query is that as i won the case so i did not mention the refusal in any forms, Will it has any affect? i have mentioned all countries where i traveled, including UK with all relevant details.

Its been 50 days since i completed CO request.

Has anybody faced this situation and how he coup with it?

Regards


----------



## dinusubba

alfancay said:


> You are right... They did modify the information in VEVO.
> Do i need a new grant letter now?


I dont think so. As long as your visa status is reflecting with your passport number in VEVO you should be good.


----------



## engradnan2828

*Good Luck*

Good Job Dinesh, you provided information what his consultant was not able to provide.

once again i appreciate your suggestion.



alfancay said:


> You are right... They did modify the information in VEVO.
> Do i need a new grant letter now?


----------



## dinusubba

Vizyzz said:


> Almost same timeline ..Keep in touch


Sure


----------



## dinusubba

engradnan2828 said:


> Good Job Dinesh, you provided information what his consultant was not able to provide.
> 
> once again i appreciate your suggestion.


Thank you, recently I had an experience where one of my friend's passport expired after visa grant and we submitted a request to update new passport number. Did not receive any reply for a month but when I randomly checked VEVO site it was already updated.


----------



## alfancay

dinusubba said:


> I dont think so. As long as your visa status is reflecting with your passport number in VEVO you should be good.


Thnx for the help  Feeling better now


----------



## rcintra

Hi guys,

I have the impression that the office at Brisbane takea much more time to process applications than the one in Adelaide. Is it correct? Are they understaffed or anything like that? Are they more thorough on their assessments?

I heard rumors that a strike happened in that office about a month ago. Is it possible that they have a lot of backlog to clear after that?

It's been over a month since my CO contacted me. I know it takes usually takes over 28 days for them to get back to a case after requesting more documents, but several friends of mine received their grants much faster (either Direct Grants or After CO contacted) through Adelaide. All of them lodged their visas after I did and most have already received their grants.

Anyway, I'm not complaining, just trying to understand how things work out there...

Regards! Best of luck to each and everyone of you!


----------



## ta2605

I am electrical engineer. I have more than seven years experience in electrical field. I have recently lost my job. can i apply to dibp on the basis of my previous experience. Further, is it necessary to be working to apply for dibp.


----------



## gnt

ta2605 said:


> I am electrical engineer. I have more than seven years experience in electrical field. I have recently lost my job. can i apply to dibp on the basis of my previous experience. Further, is it necessary to be working to apply for dibp.


You can apply as far as that experience is in last 10 years. and providing you get 60 points.


----------



## alexdegzy

Congrats to all folks with grants!


----------



## ta2605

gnt said:


> You can apply as far as that experience is in last 10 years. and providing you get 60 points.


experience is in last years but my consultant is saying i have to search job in electrical field before lodging file into DIBP


----------



## jairichi

ta2605 said:


> experience is in last years but my consultant is saying i have to search job in electrical field before lodging file into DIBP


Fire your consultant. Do not waste money with such incompetent ones.


----------



## ta2605

are you sure... coz m very much tensed... coz find a new job that too in similar field is not that much easy. i need atleast 2 -3 months.... it will unnecessary delay my visa process.


----------



## gnt

ta2605 said:


> experience is in last years but my consultant is saying i have to search job in electrical field before lodging file into DIBP


That is not necessary ; and i recommend you lodge your application by your self and help from the forum. 

Consultant will rinse money from you.


----------



## sandeshrego

ta2605 said:


> experience is in last years but my consultant is saying i have to search job in electrical field before lodging file into DIBP


Man.. Your consultant is fooling you. Go for MARA agents.


----------



## sandeshrego

rcintra said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have the impression that the office at Brisbane takea much more time to process applications than the one in Adelaide. Is it correct? Are they understaffed or anything like that? Are they more thorough on their assessments?
> 
> I heard rumors that a strike happened in that office about a month ago. Is it possible that they have a lot of backlog to clear after that?
> 
> It's been over a month since my CO contacted me. I know it takes usually takes over 28 days for them to get back to a case after requesting more documents, but several friends of mine received their grants much faster (either Direct Grants or After CO contacted) through Adelaide. All of them lodged their visas after I did and most have already received their grants.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not complaining, just trying to understand how things work out there...
> 
> Regards! Best of luck to each and everyone of you!


Brisbane team will process your application only after 90 days of CO contact. A far as i know, people normally wait between 90-135 days to get grant after CO Contact. where as Adelaide takes 32-42 days for grant after CO contact


----------



## ta2605

if i contact with dibp directly... should they respond... coz i have not find any email id for australia office. i have mailed to dibp delhi office... but they replied that i have to contact with australia office regarding this matter.


----------



## ausilover

sandeshrego said:


> Brisbane team will process your application only after 90 days of CO contact. A far as i know, people normally wait between 90-135 days to get grant after CO Contact. where as Adelaide takes 32-42 days for grant after CO contact


This is depressing news for me as I have CO from Brisbane.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Only two grants today, as seen in the immitracker.


----------



## Vardhan16

Hi All,

I had my 2nd CO contact (Brisbane team) exactly on the 90th day of application lodged and asked to load Form 80 again as there was some problem in the software they used. Usually how many days will CO from Brisbane office will take to re-look at the application after the last contact date?

really worries. Day by Day losing interest on Australia PR and the processing way .


----------



## aussieby2016

ta2605 said:


> if i contact with dibp directly... should they respond... coz i have not find any email id for australia office. i have mailed to dibp delhi office... but they replied that i have to contact with australia office regarding this matter.


For 189 visa u need to contact dibp australian offc as embassy offcs in delhi do not help for them....if u have been contacted by a case officer only then should u call the australian visa offc....contact no for calling depends on ur gsm (brisbane or adelaide)....for adelaide its +61731367000....


----------



## Sahiledge

Any civil/structural engineer over here who is refreshing the mailbox everyday for that sacred mail?


----------



## sridevimca20022

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Really , I am now in a difficult situation.I need the experts advice here.Here is my scenario.
> 
> 
> I applied for a UK HSMP visa in the year 2010 but it got rejected due to insufficient earnings for last 12months.According to the UK embassy I did not meet the criteria.Write now I do nothave the rejection letter.As it is morethan 5years I do not exactly remember what reason that they mentioned in the refusal letter.But as far as I remember it is related to financial issues.
> 
> I forgot to mention this in my 189 Visa application I just remembered it 2 days back that I missed out this info in my application.When I ask my agent , he is telling we can tell the DIBP thru the 1023 form .
> 
> Here my quetsion is as it is been almost 75 days since I lodge the 189, what is the impact does it has on my visa grant ?
> 
> I am so much worried about it.Really it would be helpful if the experts comment on this
> 
> Between my application status still it shows "Application REceived".


AS per the informatin from the experts here I uploaded the 1023 form with the refusal that I have on my UK Visa earlier.

My agent making me to afraid , he is telling missing out this information may impact the decision of 189 visa gant.

I am really on this front... Can anyone throw somelight on this pls....


----------



## jairichi

sridevimca20022 said:


> AS per the informatin from the experts here I uploaded the 1023 form with the refusal that I have on my UK Visa earlier.
> 
> My agent making me to afraid , he is telling missing out this information may impact the decision of 189 visa gant.
> 
> I am really on this front... Can anyone throw somelight on this pls....


It will not be an issue at all. Relax. If you have hidden this and obtained a PR and later DIBP considers this as misrepresentation then your PR is gone. You did a good thing by informing them now.


----------



## sridevimca20022

ausilover said:


> This is depressing news for me as I have CO from Brisbane.


Hi ,

Even my CO is from Brisbane.And it is 75 days.So shall I assume that my application is not touched by CO till now.......


----------



## sridevimca20022

jairichi said:


> It will not be an issue at all. Relax. If you have hidden this and obtained a PR and later DIBP considers this as misrepresentation then your PR is gone. You did a good thing by informing them now.


Thank you so much for your reply...Really this forum is a one of the best place where we can always believe someone is hearing us ... and someone is there for us in difficult times...


----------



## andreyx108b

sridevimca20022 said:


> AS per the informatin from the experts here I uploaded the 1023 form with the refusal that I have on my UK Visa earlier. My agent making me to afraid , he is telling missing out this information may impact the decision of 189 visa gant. I am really on this front... Can anyone throw somelight on this pls....


You had to disclose it when applying. Questions are pretty clearly ask a have you ever been refused. I guess as you have disclosed it now, you may avoid negative consequences - but tit is not guaranteed that CO would not ask - why didnt you disclose it initially.


----------



## engradnan2828

*Visa rejection information - mistake*

Reposted



engradnan2828 said:


> hi
> 
> going through recent queries about refusal visa logging on forms, it just remind me that in 2009, i was refused for uk student visa but i was allowed to appeal in ait uk. I lodged my appeal with in stipulated time of 28 days and got the decision in my favor. I traveled to uk and lived for some time and returned back. I have the hard copy of appeal outcome in my favor.
> 
> My query is that as i won the case so i did not mention the refusal in any forms, will it has any affect? I have mentioned all countries where i traveled, including uk with all relevant details.
> 
> Its been 50 days since i completed co request.
> 
> Has anybody faced this situation and how he coup with it?
> 
> Regards


----------



## aussieby2016

Sahiledge said:


> Any civil/structural engineer over here who is refreshing the mailbox everyday for that sacred mail?


Everyday....woah...evry hr from 5am ist to 1 pm ist.....


----------



## sushendesai

Does frequent login to immiaccount delays visa process?


----------



## civil189

Sahiledge said:


> Any civil/structural engineer over here who is refreshing the mailbox everyday for that sacred mail?




Yes I lodged on 30 Jan but status is still application received with no co contact


----------



## sridevimca20022

andreyx108b said:


> You had to disclose it when applying. Questions are pretty clearly ask a have you ever been refused. I guess as you have disclosed it now, you may avoid negative consequences - but tit is not guaranteed that CO would not ask - why didnt you disclose it initially.


Hi,

I cannot change my past. Yes I missed to disclose the info.but I would like it correct it
So updated DIBP. The reason why I missed is I misinterpreted that the question is related to any australia visa refusals in past. My bad luck it is

But when I was going thru the forms now I found this mistake now. Especially form80 which I sent to my agent for visa application I immidiTely tried to correct this by explaining the entire situation which I underwent to DIBP.that's all that I can almost do for now


----------



## sushendesai

Have you contacted DIBP for same


----------



## sushendesai

To civil189


----------



## kalaiksathiyamoorthy

Hi Karthik, for the experience letter for software engineer, is there any condition for the number of points on roles/ duties? I have around 8 points


----------



## jairichi

kalaiksathiyamoorthy said:


> Hi Karthik, for the experience letter for software engineer, is there any condition for the number of points on roles/ duties? I have around 8 points


 No specific number of points.


----------



## kalaiksathiyamoorthy

jairichi said:


> No specific number of points.


So apart from generally mentioning the roles,I have mentioned the databases I worked on and the query languages I used.. Any other specific info will be expected by ACS?


----------



## jairichi

kalaiksathiyamoorthy said:


> So apart from generally mentioning the roles,I have mentioned the databases I worked on and the query languages I used.. Any other specific info will be expected by ACS?


Everything or important responsibilities associated with your job. Didn't you provide one for skills assessment? You can use the same thing.


----------



## vikaschandra

sushendesai said:


> Does frequent login to immiaccount delays visa process?


An individual who has lodged visa application would login to his/her immi account on daily basis at least 2-3 times a day to check the status out of curiosity (early morning when dibp starts to work, sometime in the afternoon and one more time when dibp closes its business for the day)

Well No frequent login will not delay visa process neither would it change anything until the CO worked on it


----------



## mr.sachdeva

Hi All, 

Feel happy to share the news that I and my wife have received our grant letters yesterday morning 16th May 6:06 am IST. 
I really want to thank you all for providing guidance and support throughout my visa application (which I decided to apply myself without agent based on motivation of forum members). 
I cannot thank you enough for all your help. You all are awesome. 
Below are my timeliness again:
ITA - 4th Dec, 2015 
Visa lodged - 19th Jan, 2016
CO Contact - 5th Feb, 2016 
All docs uploaded - 29th Feb, 2016
Verification call from AHC - 18th April, 2016
Grant - 16th May, 2016
IED - 12th Feb, 2017


----------



## vikaschandra

mr.sachdeva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Feel happy to share the news that I and my wife have received our grant letters yesterday morning 16th May 6:06 am IST.
> I really want to thank you all for providing guidance and support throughout my visa application (which I decided to apply myself without agent based on motivation of forum members).
> I cannot thank you enough for all your help. You all are awesome.
> Below are my timeliness again:
> ITA - 4th Dec, 2015
> Visa lodged - 19th Jan, 2016
> CO Contact - 5th Feb, 2016
> All docs uploaded - 29th Feb, 2016
> Verification call from AHC - 18th April, 2016
> Grant - 16th May, 2016
> IED - 12th Feb, 2017


Congratulations Mr. Sachdeva we got the ITA on the same day and you lodged 2 days prior to my visa application. Good to see an ICT BA get the grant. Best wishes for your future endeavors


----------



## mr.sachdeva

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Mr. Sachdeva we got the ITA on the same day and you lodged 2 days prior to my visa application. Good to see an ICT BA get the grant. Best wishes for your future endeavors


Thank you Vikas. Will stay in touch with you and hopefully will get to meet you down under. Best wishes to you too


----------



## vikaschandra

mr.sachdeva said:


> Thank you Vikas. Will stay in touch with you and hopefully will get to meet you down under. Best wishes to you too


Signature amendment required from "awaiting grant" to "GRANTED"


----------



## ali2244

*Visa grant 189 for accountant (general)*

👍✌
Finally i recieved my 189 visa grant for Accountant (general), (onshore) by GSM brisbane yesterday around 8am (AST) sydney. After a wait of 76 days from the day my CO was alloted and 68 days from all the documents being submitted.

I am glad every thing went pretty smoothly,i hope all the other members who are waiting for their grant to be patient and enjoy this moment. As good things in life takes sometime.:eyebrows::second:

Occupation: Accountant (general) 70 points .
EOI invitation received: 17/02/2016
Lodged for visa 189: 17/02/2016
Recieved bridging visa : 18/02/2016
Case officer alloted GSM (Brisbane): 29/02/2016
Documents asked by (CO) form 80, Australian PCC, & Indian PCC on 29/02/2016(All documents had been submitted on my Immi account prior to case officer asking for any except for (form 80).
Submitted documents: 9th march *(form 80)
Wait started from then : Visa 189 granted on 16/05/2016.✌👍😜😊😀


----------



## conjoinme

ali2244 said:


> 👍✌
> Finally i recieved my 189 visa grant for Accountant (general), (onshore) by GSM brisbane yesterday around 8am (AST) sydney. After a wait of 76 days from the day my CO was alloted and 68 days from all the documents being submitted.
> 
> I am glad every thing went pretty smoothly,i hope all the other members who are waiting for their grant to be patient and enjoy this moment. As good things in life takes sometime.:eyebrows::second:
> 
> Occupation: Accountant (general) 70 points .
> EOI invitation received: 17/02/2016
> Lodged for visa 189: 17/02/2016
> Recieved bridging visa : 18/02/2016
> Case officer alloted GSM (Brisbane): 29/02/2016
> Documents asked by (CO) form 80, Australian PCC, & Indian PCC on 29/02/2016(All documents had been submitted on my Immi account prior to case officer asking for any except for (form 80).
> Submitted documents: 9th march *(form 80)
> Wait started from then : Visa 189 granted on 16/05/2016.✌👍😜😊😀


Congratulations mate!


----------



## raj747

*180 Days... * *Where is my Grant???*


----------



## Vinayk089

Congratulations conjoinme. I got my invite last week. Will be applying for the visa soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conjoinme

Vinayk089 said:


> Congratulations conjoinme. I got my invite last week. Will be applying for the visa soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't got the grant yet, just waiting :fingerscrossed:
ali2244 has got. I reckon you meant to wish him


----------



## Sahiledge

civil189 said:


> Yes I lodged on 30 Jan but status is still application received with no co contact


Have you called DIBP regarding this?


----------



## divtej

Hello everyone. I need to know one thing and that is, I lodged visa on 25th Feb, CO assigned on 12th March and on June 12th my case would be 90 days. So do you guys suggest that on 90th day I should email my case officer directly ? Is that allowed ? IF anyone else has ever emailed CO directly after 90 days for the status then it would be great if you can let me know what did you email them about and also if you got any response. Thanks in advance..

Regards,
Natasha


----------



## pavamana.girish

mr.sachdeva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Feel happy to share the news that I and my wife have received our grant letters yesterday morning 16th May 6:06 am IST.
> I really want to thank you all for providing guidance and support throughout my visa application (which I decided to apply myself without agent based on motivation of forum members).
> I cannot thank you enough for all your help. You all are awesome.
> Below are my timeliness again:
> ITA - 4th Dec, 2015
> Visa lodged - 19th Jan, 2016
> CO Contact - 5th Feb, 2016
> All docs uploaded - 29th Feb, 2016
> Verification call from AHC - 18th April, 2016
> Grant - 16th May, 2016
> IED - 12th Feb, 2017


Hi Mr. Sachdeva,

Congratulations on your grant 

Wanted to know for you and your wife, did they ask any relationship evidence?

If so what all were provided?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Pavan


----------



## kalaiksathiyamoorthy

jairichi said:


> Everything or important responsibilities associated with your job. Didn't you provide one for skills assessment? You can use the same thing.


I think I confused you. I'm actually asking this for the Skills assessment only. Not yet started the process for PR.I'm in my documents collation stage. So, I want to know what major points the ACS would expect in the employer reference letter/experience letter.

Can you please check your pm? Messaged you.


----------



## Raiyan

sridevimca20022 said:


> AS per the informatin from the experts here I uploaded the 1023 form with the refusal that I have on my UK Visa earlier.
> 
> My agent making me to afraid , he is telling missing out this information may impact the decision of 189 visa gant.
> 
> I am really on this front... Can anyone throw somelight on this pls....


Relax. To me, I can see that this scenario is NOT so dire that you should be this much worried. Visa refusal can take place for thousands of reasons and you might also forget to report that in your next application since it happened long long ago. I do not see anything foul in what you have done.

Next, you already have reported that incident BEFORE CO asked for it by following proper procedure. So, all set by now. Even dont think about it anymore, just focus on your work.

BR//Raiyan


----------



## vikaschandra

ali2244 said:


> 👍✌
> Finally i recieved my 189 visa grant for Accountant (general), (onshore) by GSM brisbane yesterday around 8am (AST) sydney. After a wait of 76 days from the day my CO was alloted and 68 days from all the documents being submitted.
> 
> I am glad every thing went pretty smoothly,i hope all the other members who are waiting for their grant to be patient and enjoy this moment. As good things in life takes sometime.:eyebrows::second:
> 
> Occupation: Accountant (general) 70 points .
> EOI invitation received: 17/02/2016
> Lodged for visa 189: 17/02/2016
> Recieved bridging visa : 18/02/2016
> Case officer alloted GSM (Brisbane): 29/02/2016
> Documents asked by (CO) form 80, Australian PCC, & Indian PCC on 29/02/2016(All documents had been submitted on my Immi account prior to case officer asking for any except for (form 80).
> Submitted documents: 9th march *(form 80)
> Wait started from then : Visa 189 granted on 16/05/2016.✌👍😜😊😀


Congratulations


----------



## mr.sachdeva

pavamana.girish said:


> Hi Mr. Sachdeva,
> 
> Congratulations on your grant
> 
> Wanted to know for you and your wife, did they ask any relationship evidence?
> 
> If so what all were provided?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Pavan


Thank you for the wishes girish. I provided marriage registration certificate in the first set of docs uploaded. 
Hence nothing asked on that front during first CO Contact.


----------



## civil189

Sahiledge said:


> Have you called DIBP regarding this?



Yes I called them and the officer said to keep patience and nothing else


----------



## pdhadhal

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I cannot change my past. Yes I missed to disclose the info.but I would like it correct it
> So updated DIBP. The reason why I missed is I misinterpreted that the question is related to any australia visa refusals in past. My bad luck it is
> 
> But when I was going thru the forms now I found this mistake now. Especially form80 which I sent to my agent for visa application I immidiTely tried to correct this by explaining the entire situation which I underwent to DIBP.that's all that I can almost do for now


I too had Canada student visa refusal, They stamp on my passport in 2003, They mentioned file number with DELI stamp at the last page of passport , Later When I had applied for schegen visitor they asked me for refusal letter so I kept a copy of refusal letter, This time I mentioned it on my application including forms I uploaded, I have not uploaded refusal letter, I will update in this forum if they are asking .


----------



## dinusubba

I have completed my medicals and view health assessment link shows clearance provided. But under the attachments link I see "Health, Evidence of" as required and when I click on attach it is giving me options like Form 815, health waiver submission, hospital letter.. 
I am confused, I have not received any communication from CO and not sure if this was showing required before as well. Is this a generic one ? Can someone in the same application stage check their profile and let me know ?


----------



## sridevimca20022

sushendesai said:


> Have you contacted DIBP for same


No .I remembered myself that I made mistake in form80 .there is no query from DIBP side.once I remembered I thought of to inform DIBP instead of they come and ask about if they found something though it is late declaring


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations to all who have received Grant


ali2244 said:


> 👍✌
> Finally i recieved my 189 visa grant for Accountant (general), (onshore) by GSM brisbane yesterday around 8am (AST) sydney. After a wait of 76 days from the day my CO was alloted and 68 days from all the documents being submitted.
> 
> I am glad every thing went pretty smoothly,i hope all the other members who are waiting for their grant to be patient and enjoy this moment. As good things in life takes sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation: Accountant (general) 70 points .
> EOI invitation received: 17/02/2016
> Lodged for visa 189: 17/02/2016
> Recieved bridging visa : 18/02/2016
> Case officer alloted GSM (Brisbane): 29/02/2016
> Documents asked by (CO) form 80, Australian PCC, & Indian PCC on 29/02/2016(All documents had been submitted on my Immi account prior to case officer asking for any except for (form 80).
> Submitted documents: 9th march *(form 80)
> Wait started from then : Visa 189 granted on 16/05/2016.✌👍😜😊😀


----------



## mommymonster

Gosh, I'm guilty as charged! 21 days post CO contact, 33 days since visa lodging.



vikaschandra said:


> An individual who has lodged visa application would login to his/her immi account on daily basis at least 2-3 times a day to check the status out of curiosity (early morning when dibp starts to work, sometime in the afternoon and one more time when dibp closes its business for the day)
> 
> Well No frequent login will not delay visa process neither would it change anything until the CO worked on it


----------



## Vizyzz

dinusubba said:


> I have completed my medicals and view health assessment link shows clearance provided. But under the attachments link I see "Health, Evidence of" as required and when I click on attach it is giving me options like Form 815, health waiver submission, hospital letter..
> I am confused, I have not received any communication from CO and not sure if this was showing required before as well. Is this a generic one ? Can someone in the same application stage check their profile and let me know ?


No need to do anything as of now. If officer come back to you for form 815 (which is required in some specal cases) then you have to upload it under heath evidence.
so relax.


----------



## jschopra

sandeshrego said:


> Brisbane team will process your application only after 90 days of CO contact. A far as i know, people normally wait between 90-135 days to get grant after CO Contact. where as Adelaide takes 32-42 days for grant after CO contact


How I wish you were right.
There is no specific timelines for any office to process.
You can see varied timelines over here.

But the general trend is, GSM Adelaide being faster than GSM Brisbane.


----------



## dinusubba

Vizyzz said:


> No need to do anything as of now. If officer come back to you for form 815 (which is required in some specal cases) then you have to upload it under heath evidence.
> so relax.


Thanks, yeah I have the same perception but it is confusing to see health clearance provided under health assessment. Is this health evidence option showing same in your application as well ?


----------



## jschopra

sridevimca20022 said:


> AS per the informatin from the experts here I uploaded the 1023 form with the refusal that I have on my UK Visa earlier.
> 
> My agent making me to afraid , he is telling missing out this information may impact the decision of 189 visa gant.
> 
> I am really on this front... Can anyone throw somelight on this pls....


You'll be fine. Don't worry. What is important is you did not hide anything from DIBP.
If they need specifics about the refusal, you can anytime contact authorities in UK to issue you a duplicate. They'll have it in record against your passport no.

I have this personal funda, that I am not the first one to do this. So, there must be a system in place for it.

Don't worry.


----------



## rahulsquirk

Dear friends, got the so called golden email today morning at 6.10 AM.
frankly I didnt expect it so soon... based on forum members who are waiting, I was getting mentally ready to wait another month. But, this is a nice thing. Pretty happy now, nervous too...going to plan out my next steps. This forum has been e quite the support group for me. I havent contributed much, but I have lurked, read and empathisized with your glory, pains and delights. Thank you.

My time line below ( those on tapatalk wont see siggie..so copy pasting)

PS: No verification call to employers were made as far as I know. 

13/2/16 - Appeared for PTA - Academic Exam
14/2 - PTA score receoved, overall score - 88 L/R/S/W - 88/90/90/85
20/2 - skills and responsibilities letter 
23/2 - Certified True Copy
25/2 - filed for ACS
1/3 - ACS Skills approved 
1/3 - EOI Filed for 189
9/3 - Invited! 
1/4 - Paid and Applied for Visa
2/4 - CO Allocated and Contacted (from Adelaide)
11/4 - Health Assessment Done
12/4 - Applied & Collected PCC
21/4 - Uploaded all docs. Replied to CO.Wait Begins..
17/5 - Recieved Grant!!


----------



## vikaschandra

rahulsquirk said:


> Dear friends, got the so called golden email today morning at 6.10 AM.
> frankly I didnt expect it so soon... based on forum members who are waiting, I was getting mentally ready to wait another month. But, this is a nice thing. Pretty happy now, nervous too...going to plan out my next steps. This forum has been e quite the support group for me. I havent contributed much, but I have lurked, read and empathisized with your glory, pains and delights. Thank you.
> 
> My time line below ( those on tapatalk wont see siggie..so copy pasting)
> 
> PS: No verification call to employers were made as far as I know.
> 
> 13/2/16 - Appeared for PTA - Academic Exam
> 14/2 - PTA score receoved, overall score - 88 L/R/S/W - 88/90/90/85
> 20/2 - skills and responsibilities letter
> 23/2 - Certified True Copy
> 25/2 - filed for ACS
> 1/3 - ACS Skills approved
> 1/3 - EOI Filed for 189
> 9/3 - Invited!
> 1/4 - Paid and Applied for Visa
> 2/4 - CO Allocated and Contacted (from Adelaide)
> 11/4 - Health Assessment Done
> 12/4 - Applied & Collected PCC
> 21/4 - Uploaded all docs. Replied to CO.Wait Begins..
> 17/5 - Recieved Grant!!


Congratulations Rahul. Best wishes for your future endeavors.


----------



## jschopra

rahulsquirk said:


> Dear friends, got the so called golden email today morning at 6.10 AM.
> frankly I didnt expect it so soon... based on forum members who are waiting, I was getting mentally ready to wait another month. But, this is a nice thing. Pretty happy now, nervous too...going to plan out my next steps. This forum has been e quite the support group for me. I havent contributed much, but I have lurked, read and empathisized with your glory, pains and delights. Thank you.
> 
> My time line below ( those on tapatalk wont see siggie..so copy pasting)
> 
> PS: No verification call to employers were made as far as I know.
> 
> 13/2/16 - Appeared for PTA - Academic Exam
> 14/2 - PTA score receoved, overall score - 88 L/R/S/W - 88/90/90/85
> 20/2 - skills and responsibilities letter
> 23/2 - Certified True Copy
> 25/2 - filed for ACS
> 1/3 - ACS Skills approved
> 1/3 - EOI Filed for 189
> 9/3 - Invited!
> 1/4 - Paid and Applied for Visa
> 2/4 - CO Allocated and Contacted (from Adelaide)
> 11/4 - Health Assessment Done
> 12/4 - Applied & Collected PCC
> 21/4 - Uploaded all docs. Replied to CO.Wait Begins..
> 17/5 - Recieved Grant!!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## rahulsquirk

Thanks vikas and jschopra. Yes the game is only half done  . 

Regarding Form 80 .. I did a bit different and it worked. I think i should share it here so that people know about it. 
Mostly folks are advised to fill up the form...take a print out .... sign on he last page ... scan it back and make it a pdf. This has few drawbacks on my opinion. to keep size less than 5mb ... the scan quality suffers and I didnt want it to happen.
I didnt do this.
I filled out the form 80 digitally, signed on a white paper , scanned this signature, used an image editor to cut out the signature bit and had it saved as a png, used Adobe acrobat pro ( 30 days trial edition is fine ) to stamp the signature ( the png file ) on the last page signature box and saved the pdf. The pdf gets locked and uneditable. This is the pdf i had uploaded and it works just fine. Crisp pdf document, under size limit, good clarity and looks like professional work. 

i know my way of doing things require a bit of tech savvy ness... And most probably if folks want me to I can do a more step by step account...

cheers ppl


----------



## Vizyzz

rahulsquirk said:


> Dear friends, got the so called golden email today morning at 6.10 AM.
> frankly I didnt expect it so soon... based on forum members who are waiting, I was getting mentally ready to wait another month. But, this is a nice thing. Pretty happy now, nervous too...going to plan out my next steps. This forum has been e quite the support group for me. I havent contributed much, but I have lurked, read and empathisized with your glory, pains and delights. Thank you.
> 
> My time line below ( those on tapatalk wont see siggie..so copy pasting)
> 
> PS: No verification call to employers were made as far as I know.
> 
> 13/2/16 - Appeared for PTA - Academic Exam
> 14/2 - PTA score receoved, overall score - 88 L/R/S/W - 88/90/90/85
> 20/2 - skills and responsibilities letter
> 23/2 - Certified True Copy
> 25/2 - filed for ACS
> 1/3 - ACS Skills approved
> 1/3 - EOI Filed for 189
> 9/3 - Invited!
> 1/4 - Paid and Applied for Visa
> 2/4 - CO Allocated and Contacted (from Adelaide)
> 11/4 - Health Assessment Done
> 12/4 - Applied & Collected PCC
> 21/4 - Uploaded all docs. Replied to CO.Wait Begins..
> 17/5 - Recieved Grant!!


Congratulations mate !! What is your ANZCO code?


----------



## rahulsquirk

Vizyzz said:


> Congratulations mate !! What is your ANZCO code?


Will edit my original post to include that. My bad. Mine is software engineer. 261313

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## himanshu181in

When I will see my grant??
I'm depressed by now



263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
Grant -


----------



## ta2605

i can't contact for general queries


----------



## ta2605

can i contact dibp australia for general queries


----------



## ta2605

aussieby2016 said:


> For 189 visa u need to contact dibp australian offc as embassy offcs in delhi do not help for them....if u have been contacted by a case officer only then should u call the australian visa offc....contact no for calling depends on ur gsm (brisbane or adelaide)....for adelaide its +61731367000....


can i contact dibp australia for general queries.


----------



## hsm123

himanshu181in said:


> When I will see my grant??
> I'm depressed by now
> 
> 
> 
> 263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
> VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
> CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
> Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
> Grant -



Dear, Never go Die. I am still waiting. 

Many people in 2015 forum waiting since Nov and DEC 2015.

Keep Faith in god. one day we definitely get it. all the best.




Timeline
VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
CO contact - 11 Feb 2016 - Asked Medical and PCC
Information provided- 22nd Feb 2016


----------



## ta2605

Is there anyone who has applied for visa 189 without having job, on the basis of past experience


----------



## schatzii

dinusubba said:


> Thanks, yeah I have the same perception but it is confusing to see health clearance provided under health assessment. Is this health evidence option showing same in your application as well ?


Hi Dinesh,

I have uploaded all the documents except health check up, which is pending.
Even I have that health evidence option under documents. I don't think there is anything to worry.

Thanks


----------



## sandeshrego

ta2605 said:


> Is there anyone who has applied for visa 189 without having job, on the basis of past experience


Ya... me.. Ask your query


----------



## dinusubba

schatzii said:


> Hi Dinesh,
> 
> I have uploaded all the documents except health check up, which is pending.
> Even I have that health evidence option under documents. I don't think there is anything to worry.
> 
> Thanks


Thank you for clarifying..


----------



## shabdullah

By the Grace of Almighty, reporting grant for me, wife, son and daughter

Following is my timeline

261112 Systems Analyst 65 Points
IELTS: L8 R9 W7 S7.5 O8
--------------------------
EOI 189: 08-Feb-16 | ITA: 16-Feb-16 | PCC Pak,UAE: 19-Feb-16 | Medicals: 20-Feb-16 | Lodged: 04-Mar-16 | All docs uploaded: 11-Mar-16 | Health Clearance: 15-Mar-16 | Notification of incorrect answer(form80): 20-Mar-16 | CO Contact: 30-Mar-16 (Partner's CV) | Granted 17-May-16 IED: 19-Feb-17
--------------------------


----------



## ta2605

sandeshrego said:


> Ya... me.. Ask your query


Seriously.... i have recently lost my job and my consultant is saying that current job in same field is necessary to apply for visa... further, i want to ask how much experience you got and how long you have not been working before apply...


----------



## Jasmin FR

himanshu181in said:


> When I will see my grant??
> I'm depressed by now
> 
> 
> 
> 263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
> VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
> CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
> Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
> Grant -


Don't Worry ,we all are in same boat.


----------



## dakshch

Would be nice to get a reply for this.
Does DiBP have an obligation to finalise this financial year's applications before the end of June ?? Unless they send a delay mail, is it right to assume that the file would be processed in the next 43 days ????


----------



## vikaschandra

shabdullah said:


> By the Grace of Almighty, reporting grant for me, wife, son and daughter
> 
> Following is my timeline
> 
> 261112 Systems Analyst 65 Points
> IELTS: L8 R9 W7 S7.5 O8
> --------------------------
> EOI 189: 08-Feb-16 | ITA: 16-Feb-16 | PCC Pak,UAE: 19-Feb-16 | Medicals: 20-Feb-16 | Lodged: 04-Mar-16 | All docs uploaded: 11-Mar-16 | Health Clearance: 15-Mar-16 | Notification of incorrect answer(form80): 20-Mar-16 | CO Contact: 30-Mar-16 (Partner's CV) | Granted 17-May-16 IED: 19-Feb-17
> --------------------------


Congratulations to you and your family Shabdullah


----------



## nawneetdalal

mr.sachdeva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Feel happy to share the news that I and my wife have received our grant letters yesterday morning 16th May 6:06 am IST.
> I really want to thank you all for providing guidance and support throughout my visa application (which I decided to apply myself without agent based on motivation of forum members).
> I cannot thank you enough for all your help. You all are awesome.
> Below are my timeliness again:
> ITA - 4th Dec, 2015
> Visa lodged - 19th Jan, 2016
> CO Contact - 5th Feb, 2016
> All docs uploaded - 29th Feb, 2016
> Verification call from AHC - 18th April, 2016
> Grant - 16th May, 2016
> IED - 12th Feb, 2017


Congrats buddy ! and your GSM was Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## wasim.yousaf

shabdullah said:


> By the Grace of Almighty, reporting grant for me, wife, son and daughter
> 
> Following is my timeline
> 
> 261112 Systems Analyst 65 Points
> IELTS: L8 R9 W7 S7.5 O8
> --------------------------
> EOI 189: 08-Feb-16 | ITA: 16-Feb-16 | PCC Pak,UAE: 19-Feb-16 | Medicals: 20-Feb-16 | Lodged: 04-Mar-16 | All docs uploaded: 11-Mar-16 | Health Clearance: 15-Mar-16 | Notification of incorrect answer(form80): 20-Mar-16 | CO Contact: 30-Mar-16 (Partner's CV) | Granted 17-May-16 IED: 19-Feb-17
> --------------------------


Congratulations.....


----------



## engradnan2828

*Congrats*

Jashn in gilgit started



shabdullah said:


> by the grace of almighty, reporting grant for me, wife, son and daughter
> 
> following is my timeline
> 
> 261112 systems analyst 65 points
> ielts: L8 r9 w7 s7.5 o8
> --------------------------
> eoi 189: 08-feb-16 | ita: 16-feb-16 | pcc pak,uae: 19-feb-16 | medicals: 20-feb-16 | lodged: 04-mar-16 | all docs uploaded: 11-mar-16 | health clearance: 15-mar-16 | notification of incorrect answer(form80): 20-mar-16 | co contact: 30-mar-16 (partner's cv) | granted 17-may-16 ied: 19-feb-17
> --------------------------


----------



## Nashjsack

Hey!

I completed my medicals last week and also applied for my PCC. How much more time am i looking at before i could get a grant?


----------



## Robi.bd

Anyone nearby my timeline waiting for grant?


----------



## Vinayk089

conjoinme said:


> I haven't got the grant yet, just waiting :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ali2244 has got. I reckon you meant to wish him


----------



## ta2605

ta2605 said:


> Seriously.... i have recently lost my job and my consultant is saying that current job in same field is necessary to apply for visa... further, i want to ask how much experience you got and how long you have not been working before apply...


waiting for reply


----------



## Sn_Rafi

Hi Experts,

I need your help immediately. on 11th May from Australian High Commission New Delhi, my hr team got a mail to provide employment confirmation for my current employment. Today my HR manager called me and informed, according to company policy they cant provide and proof for personal visa processing. Instead they provided me a letter to send high commission directly. I informed this to high commission, But they are saying, it should be send by me employer not by me. What I could do for this. Could you please any one help me?

Regards,
Sineetha


----------



## rahulraju2008

ta2605 said:


> waiting for reply


I think people have already responded to you in another thread. You don't need to be presently employed to be eligible, you just need to have sufficient years of experience to meet the eligiblity criteria. Check the years of experience needed for your ANZCO code and your visa subclass.


----------



## Nashjsack

Sn_Rafi said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I need your help immediately. on 11th May from Australian High Commission New Delhi, my hr team got a mail to provide employment confirmation for my current employment. Today my HR manager called me and informed, according to company policy they cant provide and proof for personal visa processing. Instead they provided me a letter to send high commission directly. I informed this to high commission, But they are saying, it should be send by me employer not by me. What I could do for this. Could you please any one help me?
> 
> Regards,
> Sineetha


Hi Sineetha,

I had a similar issue with my employer too. Guess this happens in India 

I am processing my application through an agent, so he advised me to submit an affidavit signed by a notary. This should work. Consult an agent if you are doing this by yourself coz most delays are caused due to improper documentations.
m done with my medicals and have applied for my PCC from India and Srilanka.
Waiting for the grant :fingerscrossed:

All the best!


----------



## jairichi

kalaiksathiyamoorthy said:


> I think I confused you. I'm actually asking this for the Skills assessment only. Not yet started the process for PR.I'm in my documents collation stage. So, I want to know what major points the ACS would expect in the employer reference letter/experience letter.
> 
> Can you please check your pm? Messaged you.


Actually you are in the wrong thread. This thread is generally responded by members who have lodged their 189 PR application and waiting for grant. You need to mention the actual job role you perform in your organization. It can be one page or two page document. It does not matter. Good luck.


----------



## ta2605

rahulraju2008 said:


> I think people have already responded to you in another thread. You don't need to be presently employed to be eligible, you just need to have sufficient years of experience to meet the eligiblity criteria. Check the years of experience needed for your ANZCO code and your visa subclass.


Thanks for the reply, but m looking for someone who has applied without job


----------



## rahulraju2008

Sn_Rafi said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I need your help immediately. on 11th May from Australian High Commission New Delhi, my hr team got a mail to provide employment confirmation for my current employment. Today my HR manager called me and informed, according to company policy they cant provide and proof for personal visa processing. Instead they provided me a letter to send high commission directly. I informed this to high commission, But they are saying, it should be send by me employer not by me. What I could do for this. Could you please any one help me?
> 
> Regards,
> Sineetha


Sorry to hear about your situation, but check with your employer if they provide a statement in writing(email should be good enough I think) that they don't provide employment confirmation for personal visas. Then submit that along with the letter provided by your Employer to the Aus High Commission as well as your CO. I think this should work but please await others thoughts as well.


----------



## jairichi

Sn_Rafi said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I need your help immediately. on 11th May from Australian High Commission New Delhi, my hr team got a mail to provide employment confirmation for my current employment. Today my HR manager called me and informed, according to company policy they cant provide and proof for personal visa processing. Instead they provided me a letter to send high commission directly. I informed this to high commission, But they are saying, it should be send by me employer not by me. What I could do for this. Could you please any one help me?
> 
> Regards,
> Sineetha


My suggestion for you would be to ask your HR manager whether they can provide in writing that they cannot provide employment confirmation due to company policy. Call Australia High Commission and inform them and see whether it is fine to submit that letter from HR and a employment verification letter directly mailed to Australia High Commission by your manager (if you can get that).

Just to add after looking at RahulRaju's response, yes, it will be better if your HR manager can mail Australia High Commission directly that they will not provide employment confirmation as a matter of company's policy.


----------



## jairichi

ta2605 said:


> Thanks for the reply, but m looking for someone who has applied without job


While you wait for an answer from someone going through a situation like yours I tell you that your agent is stupid.


----------



## Prash2533

shabdullah said:


> By the Grace of Almighty, reporting grant for me, wife, son and daughter
> 
> Following is my timeline
> 
> 261112 Systems Analyst 65 Points
> IELTS: L8 R9 W7 S7.5 O8
> --------------------------
> EOI 189: 08-Feb-16 | ITA: 16-Feb-16 | PCC Pak,UAE: 19-Feb-16 | Medicals: 20-Feb-16 | Lodged: 04-Mar-16 | All docs uploaded: 11-Mar-16 | Health Clearance: 15-Mar-16 | Notification of incorrect answer(form80): 20-Mar-16 | CO Contact: 30-Mar-16 (Partner's CV) | Granted 17-May-16 IED: 19-Feb-17
> --------------------------


Congrats. Start your packing now


----------



## Abch

Robi.bd said:


> Anyone nearby my timeline waiting for grant?



I am there 
few days before you


----------



## sandeshrego

Sn_Rafi said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I need your help immediately. on 11th May from Australian High Commission New Delhi, my hr team got a mail to provide employment confirmation for my current employment. Today my HR manager called me and informed, according to company policy they cant provide and proof for personal visa processing. Instead they provided me a letter to send high commission directly. I informed this to high commission, But they are saying, it should be send by me employer not by me. What I could do for this. Could you please any one help me?
> 
> Regards,
> Sineetha


Just tell the high commission that you will keep your HR manager & Project Manager in cc mail as a proof.


----------



## amit_saha1986

*Hi to all*

Hi everyone.

Me and my wife are currently preparing for IELTS exam.

Need help in some points from you people.

1. I have done BSC in Hotel Management from Punjab Techinal University 2006-2009 (BSC is the degree printed on the university certificate) currently working as a software consultant. with total of 7 years and 6 months of experience starting from nov 2008 ( 1.2 Years in BPO and rest in IT) How much point can i expect in the education and work experience section.

2. What is the pre-requisite to claim 5 point in the partner section. (my wife is also into IT with a btech in electronics and 4 years work experience)

I am really confused on the above two points. Your inputs will be really helpful


----------



## ta2605

jairichi said:


> While you wait for an answer from someone going through a situation like yours I tell you that your agent is stupid.


dnt know but she made me tensed... i am about to apply for engineers australia assessment and also preparing for PTE test... but feeling pressurized due to loss of job


----------



## jairichi

amit_saha1986 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Me and my wife are currently preparing for IELTS exam.
> 
> Need help in some points from you people.
> 
> 1. I have done BSC in Hotel Management from Punjab Techinal University 2006-2009 (BSC is the degree printed on the university certificate) currently working as a software consultant. with total of 7 years and 6 months of experience starting from nov 2008 ( 1.2 Years in BPO and rest in IT) How much point can i expect in the education and work experience section.
> 
> 2. What is the pre-requisite to claim 5 point in the partner section. (my wife is also into IT with a btech in electronics and 4 years work experience)
> 
> I am really confused on the above two points. Your inputs will be really helpful


You are in the wrong thread.
1. You will lose 6 years of your work experience (4 years since your degree is not related to occupation and 2 years for the date from which you are deemed skilled).
2. Partner should be aged below 50, competent English and skills assessment in Skilled Occupations List for your subclass. 

Check whether the chances are better with your spouse a primary applicant.


----------



## jairichi

ta2605 said:


> dnt know but she made me tensed... i am about to apply for engineers australia assessment and also preparing for PTE test... but feeling pressurized due to loss of job


Cheer up. Nothing to worry. How many years of work experience related to your occupation you have? If possible fire your agent and do it by yourself. You will save a lot of money and unnecessary stress due to these incompetent and lazy agents.


----------



## amit_saha1986

Hi

Please help me with the correct thread


----------



## jairichi

amit_saha1986 said:


> Hi
> 
> Please help me with the correct thread


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...xpats-living-australia/953098-acs-2016-a.html


----------



## ta2605

jairichi said:


> Cheer up. Nothing to worry. How many years of work experience related to your occupation you have? If possible fire your agent and do it by yourself. You will save a lot of money and unnecessary stress due to these incompetent and lazy agents.


Thanks for kind words... i have more than seven years experience in tendering in electrical field.....


----------



## jairichi

ta2605 said:


> Thanks for kind words... i have more than seven years experience in tendering in electrical field.....


And, you have a degree in Electrical engineering? Look for thread in this forum where they have done assessment to your particular occupation. You will get an idea how many points you can score.


----------



## ta2605

jairichi said:


> And, you have a degree in Electrical engineering? Look for thread in this forum where they have done assessment to your particular occupation. You will get an idea how many points you can score.


yes i have done b.tech in electrical engineering.


----------



## jairichi

ta2605 said:


> yes i have done b.tech in electrical engineering.


If your job profile matches with ANZSCO code and you get a positive assessment you might lose 2 years for the date from which you are deemed skilled. So, you might get points for 5 years work experience. Calculate your other points based on your age, English test score, partners profile etc. If you get 60 and your occupation is in SOL then you are eligible for 189 visa.


----------



## mr.sachdeva

rahulsquirk said:


> Dear friends, got the so called golden email today morning at 6.10 AM.
> frankly I didnt expect it so soon... based on forum members who are waiting, I was getting mentally ready to wait another month. But, this is a nice thing. Pretty happy now, nervous too...going to plan out my next steps. This forum has been e quite the support group for me. I havent contributed much, but I have lurked, read and empathisized with your glory, pains and delights. Thank you.
> 
> My time line below ( those on tapatalk wont see siggie..so copy pasting)
> 
> PS: No verification call to employers were made as far as I know.
> 
> 13/2/16 - Appeared for PTA - Academic Exam
> 14/2 - PTA score receoved, overall score - 88 L/R/S/W - 88/90/90/85
> 20/2 - skills and responsibilities letter
> 23/2 - Certified True Copy
> 25/2 - filed for ACS
> 1/3 - ACS Skills approved
> 1/3 - EOI Filed for 189
> 9/3 - Invited!
> 1/4 - Paid and Applied for Visa
> 2/4 - CO Allocated and Contacted (from Adelaide)
> 11/4 - Health Assessment Done
> 12/4 - Applied & Collected PCC
> 21/4 - Uploaded all docs. Replied to CO.Wait Begins..
> 17/5 - Recieved Grant!!


Congrats Rahul. Best wishes for future


----------



## mr.sachdeva

shabdullah said:


> By the Grace of Almighty, reporting grant for me, wife, son and daughter
> 
> Following is my timeline
> 
> 261112 Systems Analyst 65 Points
> IELTS: L8 R9 W7 S7.5 O8
> --------------------------
> EOI 189: 08-Feb-16 | ITA: 16-Feb-16 | PCC Pak,UAE: 19-Feb-16 | Medicals: 20-Feb-16 | Lodged: 04-Mar-16 | All docs uploaded: 11-Mar-16 | Health Clearance: 15-Mar-16 | Notification of incorrect answer(form80): 20-Mar-16 | CO Contact: 30-Mar-16 (Partner's CV) | Granted 17-May-16 IED: 19-Feb-17
> --------------------------


Congrats to you and your family.


----------



## ta2605

jairichi said:


> If your job profile matches with ANZSCO code and you get a positive assessment you might lose 2 years for the date from which you are deemed skilled. So, you might get points for 5 years work experience. Calculate your other points based on your age, English test score, partners profile etc. If you get 60 and your occupation is in SOL then you are eligible for 189 visa.


I am eligible as a professional engineer, .... got 6 each in ilets... need to give PTE for 60 points ...


----------



## Mithung

ta2605 said:


> dnt know but she made me tensed... i am about to apply for engineers australia assessment and also preparing for PTE test... but feeling pressurized due to loss of job


I hope you are aware that EA doesnt accept PTE. I assume you have already taken IELTS with 6 score in each section.

OOPS! Just saw your saw post. My bad


----------



## jairichi

ta2605 said:


> I am eligible as a professional engineer, .... got 6 each in ilets... need to give PTE for 60 points ...


So, stop worrying about what agent said and concentrate on your English test. Try to get the maximum and you are all set to create an EOI and wait for an invitation. Good luck.


----------



## jairichi

Mithung said:


> I hope you are aware that EA doesnt accept PTE. I assume you have already taken IELTS with 6 score in each section.
> 
> OOPS! Just saw your saw post. My bad


Good point to be noted.


----------



## sridevimca20022

jschopra said:


> How I wish you were right.
> There is no specific timelines for any office to process.
> You can see varied timelines over here.
> 
> But the general trend is, GSM Adelaide being faster than GSM Brisbane.


Hi Experts,

I have a query here.When my agent contacted the DIBP to know about the status of application they replied stating the below. Shall I assume that my CO is allocated and he is from Brisbane.Or is it a standard email from one of the employees from DIBP.
Between my application status still shows "Application REceived"
""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
Please note that this application is currently undergoing standard processing and verification checks. No further documentation is required at this time. If further information is required, you will be contacted via email.

�

We prefer contact with this office concerning your application to be by email. We try to respond to all email enquiries within seven (7) working days. If you do not have access to email or need to contact us urgently, details on contacting our offices are available on our website.

Yours sincerely

Brooke

Position Number: 60016442

GSM Visa Processing Officer

GSM Brisbane

Department of Immigration and Border Protection "

""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## Thil12

ta2605 said:


> waiting for reply


Hi, you dont need to be employed while you wait for your PR to be processed. The grant is on the basis of your past experience that is assessed. I took a career break to study and travel while I wait for the PR. My agent said that it would not be a problem


----------



## ta2605

jairichi said:


> So, stop worrying about what agent said and concentrate on your English test. Try to get the maximum and you are all set to create an EOI and wait for an invitation. Good luck.


Thanks jairichi... feeling relaxed....god bless u...


----------



## ta2605

Thil12 said:


> Hi, you dont need to be employed while you wait for your PR to be processed. The grant is on the basis of your past experience that is assessed. I took a career break to study and travel while I wait for the PR. My agent said that it would not be a problem


i have to apply to Engineers australia.... surely within 2 to 3 days... thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## sridevimca20022

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have a query here.When my agent contacted the DIBP to know about the status of application they replied stating the below. Shall I assume that my CO is allocated and he is from Brisbane.Or is it a standard email from one of the employees from DIBP.
> Between my application status still shows "Application REceived"
> """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
> Please note that this application is currently undergoing standard processing and verification checks. No further documentation is required at this time. If further information is required, you will be contacted via email.
> 
> �
> 
> We prefer contact with this office concerning your application to be by email. We try to respond to all email enquiries within seven (7) working days. If you do not have access to email or need to contact us urgently, details on contacting our offices are available on our website.
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> Brooke
> 
> Position Number: 60016442
> 
> GSM Visa Processing Officer
> 
> GSM Brisbane
> 
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection "
> 
> """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""


any replies pls.................


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats..
Very interesting to see 457 + 189 obtained in a month..

Lucky you are on 189 now..



DeepakDhankhar107 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Finally got 189 grant also.
> Was planning to fly May end with 457, but now can fly with PR. (lil saving on tax front)
> 
> Thanks to everyone for help & guidance.
> 
> :second:


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Thanks Vikas..

Thats a relief,...




vikaschandra said:


> Do not worry Shawn it will not be a problem Even if it is valid for 3 months only the IED will be within a years limit.
> 
> UAE PCC also expires within 3 months i got that it on dec 4th and got my grant on 16 Feb the IED given was based on medicals 17th Jan 2017


----------



## sridevimca20022

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have a query here.When my agent contacted the DIBP to know about the status of application they replied stating the below. Shall I assume that my CO is allocated and he is from Brisbane.Or is it a standard email from one of the employees from DIBP.
> Between my application status still shows "Application REceived"
> """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
> Please note that this application is currently undergoing standard processing and verification checks. No further documentation is required at this time. If further information is required, you will be contacted via email.
> 
> �
> 
> We prefer contact with this office concerning your application to be by email. We try to respond to all email enquiries within seven (7) working days. If you do not have access to email or need to contact us urgently, details on contacting our offices are available on our website.
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> Brooke
> 
> Position Number: 60016442
> 
> GSM Visa Processing Officer
> 
> GSM Brisbane
> 
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection "
> 
> """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""



Waiting for replies from the experts...............:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jschopra

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have a query here.When my agent contacted the DIBP to know about the status of application they replied stating the below. Shall I assume that my CO is allocated and he is from Brisbane.Or is it a standard email from one of the employees from DIBP.
> Between my application status still shows "Application REceived"
> """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
> Please note that this application is currently undergoing standard processing and verification checks. No further documentation is required at this time. If further information is required, you will be contacted via email.
> 
> �
> 
> We prefer contact with this office concerning your application to be by email. We try to respond to all email enquiries within seven (7) working days. If you do not have access to email or need to contact us urgently, details on contacting our offices are available on our website.
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> Brooke
> 
> Position Number: 60016442
> 
> GSM Visa Processing Officer
> 
> GSM Brisbane
> 
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection "
> 
> """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""



Yes your appointed office is GSM Brisbane. Currently. And by currently I mean that this reply was from there. There have been cases where the CO was from Adelaide and grant came from Brisbane and vice versa.


----------



## hsm123

*Emp verification mail*

Today my manager called me that he has received employment verification mail for DIBP. But seems he is not happy with my decision. can he do any -ve reply to DIBP regarding verification?




Timeline

Lodged -------- 9th Jan 16
CO contact------11th feb 16 ( asked PCC and Medical)
Information provided----22th feb 16
Grant---waiting


----------



## jschopra

hsm123 said:


> Today my manager called me that he has received employment verification mail for DIBP. But seems he is not happy with my decision. can he do any -ve reply to DIBP regarding verification?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline
> 
> Lodged -------- 9th Jan 16
> CO contact------11th feb 16 ( asked PCC and Medical)
> Information provided----22th feb 16
> Grant---waiting


The most negative thing he can do is to say no you don't work there.
But that can backfire on him because then you can take action against him.


----------



## sridevimca20022

hsm123 said:


> Today my manager called me that he has received employment verification mail for DIBP. But seems he is not happy with my decision. can he do any -ve reply to DIBP regarding verification?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline
> 
> Lodged -------- 9th Jan 16
> CO contact------11th feb 16 ( asked PCC and Medical)
> Information provided----22th feb 16
> Grant---waiting




Hi ,

How many days does it takes for the initial CO contact from Brisbane.It is now 74 days still counting days.No CO contact.No Change in status of application.Still it is "Applicatio REceived".Can I assume that they are OK with the documents that we submitted and it is under reguler checks.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Three grants reported today on the tracker.

263111	Other
261112	Systems Analyst
233511	Industrial Engineer



Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Only two grants today, as seen in the immitracker.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Mr. Sachdeva



mr.sachdeva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Feel happy to share the news that I and my wife have received our grant letters yesterday morning 16th May 6:06 am IST.
> I really want to thank you all for providing guidance and support throughout my visa application (which I decided to apply myself without agent based on motivation of forum members).
> I cannot thank you enough for all your help. You all are awesome.
> Below are my timeliness again:
> ITA - 4th Dec, 2015
> Visa lodged - 19th Jan, 2016
> CO Contact - 5th Feb, 2016
> All docs uploaded - 29th Feb, 2016
> Verification call from AHC - 18th April, 2016
> Grant - 16th May, 2016
> IED - 12th Feb, 2017


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats... Great news..



ali2244 said:


> 👍✌
> Finally i recieved my 189 visa grant for Accountant (general), (onshore) by GSM brisbane yesterday around 8am (AST) sydney. After a wait of 76 days from the day my CO was alloted and 68 days from all the documents being submitted.
> 
> I am glad every thing went pretty smoothly,i hope all the other members who are waiting for their grant to be patient and enjoy this moment. As good things in life takes sometime.:eyebrows::second:
> 
> Occupation: Accountant (general) 70 points .
> EOI invitation received: 17/02/2016
> Lodged for visa 189: 17/02/2016
> Recieved bridging visa : 18/02/2016
> Case officer alloted GSM (Brisbane): 29/02/2016
> Documents asked by (CO) form 80, Australian PCC, & Indian PCC on 29/02/2016(All documents had been submitted on my Immi account prior to case officer asking for any except for (form 80).
> Submitted documents: 9th march *(form 80)
> Wait started from then : Visa 189 granted on 16/05/2016.✌👍😜😊😀


----------



## zeeshan355

rahulraju2008 said:


> I think people have already responded to you in another thread. You don't need to be presently employed to be eligible, you just need to have sufficient years of experience to meet the eligiblity criteria. Check the years of experience needed for your ANZCO code and your visa subclass.


Dont repeat urself, it will not change the answer, u shuld have experience with 10 years no problem even unemployed.


----------



## zeeshan355

hsm123 said:


> Today my manager called me that he has received employment verification mail for DIBP. But seems he is not happy with my decision. can he do any -ve reply to DIBP regarding verification?
> 
> 
> 
> If he is professional he will not ruin *ur* career.
> 
> just that he will be worried to loose employee like *u*...
> 
> *B* positive... and ask him to respond soon...
> 
> ever one has the right to move ahead in *lyf*.
> 
> *Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> kaju/moderator*
> 
> :boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## zeeshan355

Nashjsack said:


> Hi Sineetha,
> 
> I had a similar issue with my employer too. Guess this happens in India
> 
> I am processing my application through an agent, so he advised me to submit an affidavit signed by a notary. This should work. Consult an agent if you are doing this by yourself coz most delays are caused due to improper documentations.
> m done with my medicals and have applied for my PCC from India and Srilanka.
> Waiting for the grant :fingerscrossed:
> 
> All the best!


Thts a nice solution...
It a wrong trend by companies and shall be changed with this attitude. 
just b clear with HC and submit the notorized copy received from office on their official letter head stamped and duly signed.
send this scanned copy from ur official email domain forwarded from ur HR email, that will be official loop and they can understand it easily.

hope this makes sense to u


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

76 Days and Counting...:fingerscrossed:



raj747 said:


> *180 Days... * *Where is my Grant???*


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

congratulations and celebrations



rahulsquirk said:


> Dear friends, got the so called golden email today morning at 6.10 AM.
> frankly I didnt expect it so soon... based on forum members who are waiting, I was getting mentally ready to wait another month. But, this is a nice thing. Pretty happy now, nervous too...going to plan out my next steps. This forum has been e quite the support group for me. I havent contributed much, but I have lurked, read and empathisized with your glory, pains and delights. Thank you.
> 
> My time line below ( those on tapatalk wont see siggie..so copy pasting)
> 
> PS: No verification call to employers were made as far as I know.
> 
> 13/2/16 - Appeared for PTA - Academic Exam
> 14/2 - PTA score receoved, overall score - 88 L/R/S/W - 88/90/90/85
> 20/2 - skills and responsibilities letter
> 23/2 - Certified True Copy
> 25/2 - filed for ACS
> 1/3 - ACS Skills approved
> 1/3 - EOI Filed for 189
> 9/3 - Invited!
> 1/4 - Paid and Applied for Visa
> 2/4 - CO Allocated and Contacted (from Adelaide)
> 11/4 - Health Assessment Done
> 12/4 - Applied & Collected PCC
> 21/4 - Uploaded all docs. Replied to CO.Wait Begins..
> 17/5 - Recieved Grant!!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats to you and your family on receiving your grant...





shabdullah said:


> By the Grace of Almighty, reporting grant for me, wife, son and daughter
> 
> Following is my timeline
> 
> 261112 Systems Analyst 65 Points
> IELTS: L8 R9 W7 S7.5 O8
> --------------------------
> EOI 189: 08-Feb-16 | ITA: 16-Feb-16 | PCC Pak,UAE: 19-Feb-16 | Medicals: 20-Feb-16 | Lodged: 04-Mar-16 | All docs uploaded: 11-Mar-16 | Health Clearance: 15-Mar-16 | Notification of incorrect answer(form80): 20-Mar-16 | CO Contact: 30-Mar-16 (Partner's CV) | Granted 17-May-16 IED: 19-Feb-17
> --------------------------


----------



## rsr904

ta2605 said:


> Thanks for the reply, but m looking for someone who has applied without job


I had no work experience when I applied for my PR. I have just completed my post graduation. Your main aim should be to get your 60 points and English requirement. If you can do that you can apply for 189 visa.


----------



## gnt

Robi.bd said:


> Anyone nearby my timeline waiting for grant?



Me , applied on 02nd Feb.


----------



## ta2605

rsr904 said:


> I had no work experience when I applied for my PR. I have just completed my post graduation. Your main aim should be to get your 60 points and English requirement. If you can do that you can apply for 189 visa.


Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## jschopra

zeeshan355 said:


> Thts a nice solution...
> It a wrong trend by companies and shall be changed with this attitude.
> just b clear with HC and submit the notorized copy received from office on their official letter head stamped and duly signed.
> send this scanned copy from ur official email domain forwarded from ur HR email, that will be official loop and they can understand it easily.
> 
> hope this makes sense to u


_Thts_ a nice solution...
It a wrong trend by companies and shall be changed with this attitude. 
just _b_ clear with HC and submit the notorized copy received from office on their official letter head stamped and duly signed.
send this scanned copy from _ur_ official email domain forwarded from _ur_ HR email, that will be official loop and they can understand it easily.

hope this makes sense to _u_

As pointed out by yourself, please don't use SMS language here.
Respect the rules.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

hsm123 said:


> Today my manager called me that he has received employment verification mail for DIBP. But seems he is not happy with my decision. can he do any -ve reply to DIBP regarding verification?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline
> 
> Lodged -------- 9th Jan 16
> CO contact------11th feb 16 ( asked PCC and Medical)
> Information provided----22th feb 16
> Grant---waiting


Hopefully you would have got satisfactory response from Expats..

I have question for you if you can answer pls..

Where did you declare your manager's email id / contact info.. ?


----------



## sridevimca20022

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> How many days does it takes for the initial CO contact from Brisbane.It is now 74 days still counting days.No CO contact.No Change in status of application.Still it is "Applicatio REceived".Can I assume that they are OK with the documents that we submitted and it is under reguler checks.




Hi ,

How many days does it takes for the initial CO contact from Brisbane.It is now 74 days still counting days.No CO contact.No Change in status of application.Still it is "Applicatio REceived".Can I assume that they are OK with the documents that we submitted and it is under reguler checks.


Waiting for replies


----------



## Sush1

*Question to Experts*

A question to Experts

Should I tell my HR about the immigration ongoing process and let them hear from DIBP itself?
I am really confused on this one.

Regards


----------



## jairichi

Sush1 said:


> A question to Experts
> 
> Should I tell my HR about the immigration ongoing process and let them hear from DIBP itself?
> I am really confused on this one.
> 
> Regards


Depends on who gave your reference letter. If it is HR then the answer is yes. If it is your manager then you can avoid informing HR.


----------



## Sush1

It is the HR but only people who prepare the letter knows about this. In fact the purpose I told them was that I am going for higher studies so require such a letter.

But now I think I should tell them to avoid any issue.



jairichi said:


> Depends on who gave your reference letter. If it is HR then the answer is yes. If it is your manager then you can avoid informing HR.


----------



## jairichi

Sush1 said:


> It is the HR but only people who prepare the letter knows about this. In fact the purpose I told them was that I am going for higher studies so require such a letter.
> 
> But now I think I should tell them to avoid any issue.


Hope whoever signed the letter mentioned his/her name, designation and contact number after signature. If that is the case mostly that particular person might get the verification call. People who received employment verification call can correct me on this.

Well, you can always tell your HR that you had a chance to apply for Australia PR and you are trying your luck here.


----------



## jschopra

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> How many days does it takes for the initial CO contact from Brisbane.It is now 74 days still counting days.No CO contact.No Change in status of application.Still it is "Applicatio REceived".Can I assume that they are OK with the documents that we submitted and it is under reguler checks.
> 
> 
> Waiting for replies


It can take any no. of days. There is no fixed no.
If you have submitted every document, then maybe you are looking at a direct grant.
If they need anything, they'll get back to you.

They have mentioned that your application is under process and no further documents are needed at this stage. So relax and sit back. Keep checking your email.
If they need anything, they'll get back to you. You can not do anything more.


----------



## jschopra

jairichi said:


> Hope whoever signed the letter mentioned his/her name, designation and contact number after signature. If that is the case mostly that particular person might get the verification call. People who received employment verification call can correct me on this.
> 
> Well, you can always tell your HR that you had a chance to apply for Australia PR and you are trying your luck here.


I agree that you can tell HR in a tactful way of the PR application.
There have been lot of cases here itself in which hiding a tiny detail to a person has caused delays and trouble.

So think of a best way you can handle it and let them know.


----------



## Sush1

The person has done the signature & has put the company's seal and the letter is on Company's letter head where the phone number is written. The verification calls are handled by Two People so in any case the call will be forwarded to them only by the reception.
For the E mail (if it comes) part, I need to tell the HR. There is no other go.

Regards 



jairichi said:


> Hope whoever signed the letter mentioned his/her name, designation and contact number after signature. If that is the case mostly that particular person might get the verification call. People who received employment verification call can correct me on this.
> 
> Well, you can always tell your HR that you had a chance to apply for Australia PR and you are trying your luck here.


----------



## Sush1

I will definitely let you know but I think I will be straight to them so that my intentions are clear to them.
I have spent around more than 4 years here, they shouldn't do anything wrong.

Regards
Sushil Thukral




jschopra said:


> I agree that you can tell HR in a tactful way of the PR application.
> There have been lot of cases here itself in which hiding a tiny detail to a person has caused delays and trouble.
> 
> So think of a best way you can handle it and let them know.


----------



## pirata

Sush1 said:


> I will definitely let you know but I think I will be straight to them so that my intentions are clear to them.
> I have spent around more than 4 years here, they shouldn't do anything wrong.
> 
> Regards
> Sushil Thukral


In my case, my manager signed the referral letter and I have always told him that I intend to go to AUS to study during vacation. I fear that if I'm completely honest now the company might choose to replace me before I get the grant, and that would be a complete disaster for me and my family.

*Does anyone know if when DIBP calls/emails they will mention that it is a case for a PR visa process?? *Because, if they do mention this point then I will have to change my strategy and somehow inform him about my intentions.


----------



## Phoenix2135

civil189 said:


> Yes I lodged on 30 Jan but status is still application received with no co contact


Hi Civil189 ,

Did you call DIBP recently ? I am also a civil engineer ! I applied on 23/02 and status of mine too "Application received " from day one !

Are you from chennai ?


----------



## jairichi

pirata said:


> In my case, my manager signed the referral letter and I have always told him that I intend to go to AUS to study during vacation. I fear that if I'm completely honest now the company might choose to replace me before I get the grant, and that would be a complete disaster for me and my family.
> 
> *Does anyone know if when DIBP calls/emails they will mention that it is a case for a PR visa process?? *Because, if they do mention this point then I will have to change my strategy and somehow inform him about my intentions.


I think it is standard practice for the caller to identify himself/herself and tell what the call is about. This is what I have seen in India, US and UK. Do not know how far it is applicable with respect to Australia. Probably some members who received employment verification call can confirm this for you.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Congratulations to all members who received their grant today.
Party only tomorrow and start making necessary arrangements. There is a very long road ahead.


----------



## Raulo07

Folks,

Any applicants for Petroleum Engineer - 233612. Keen to hear...


----------



## Mithung

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Congratulations to all members who received their grant today.
> Party only tomorrow and start making necessary arrangements. There is a very long road ahead.


Hey, are you claiming any points for the period you were/are self employed?


----------



## vikaschandra

pirata said:


> In my case, my manager signed the referral letter and I have always told him that I intend to go to AUS to study during vacation. I fear that if I'm completely honest now the company might choose to replace me before I get the grant, and that would be a complete disaster for me and my family.
> 
> *Does anyone know if when DIBP calls/emails they will mention that it is a case for a PR visa process?? *Because, if they do mention this point then I will have to change my strategy and somehow inform him about my intentions.


Pirata I would suggest that you take your Hr in confidence and break the news about your PR application rather than keeping them in dark as eventually if the verification happens sure they would know whats going on and you would not want them to get the shocker and react negatively 

As mentioned by jairichi indeed the DIBP personnels making the verification would identify themselves and disclose the subject in order yo get information


----------



## Victor_Aus

Hi Friends,

Finally wait for me has ended. After 92 days of lodging visa. today morning got golden email for me and my family. 

Over last few days I was really very frustrated with the long wait and had zero excitement. It was a patience test which ended after 92 days of Analysis and guessing on when would be my lucky day.

For those who are waiting for a long time keep faith in almighty and be positive your grant is on the way.

I know it's very hard to keep patience . but believe me if your application result has not come through which means some checks are going in background. In my case I got to know about verification call from HR as they wanted to know about my plans to be with organization.

It was my day today and your's will be soon

Thanks to sudeepdai, keeda,theskyisalive and all the members on forum your queries and responses has helped me in each and every stage of application and also gave me strength to keep going.

Regards
Victor


----------



## naveenarja

Victor_Aus said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally wait for me has ended. After 92 days of lodging visa. today morning got golden email for me and my family.
> 
> Over last few days I was really very frustrated with the long wait and had zero excitement. It was a patience test which ended after 92 days of Analysis and guessing on when would be my lucky day.
> 
> For those who are waiting for a long time keep faith in almighty and be positive your grant is on the way.
> 
> I know it's very hard to keep patience . but believe me if your application result has not come through which means some checks are going in background. In my case I got to know about verification call from HR as they wanted to know about my plans to be with organization.
> 
> It was my day today and your's will be soon
> 
> Thanks to sudeepdai, keeda,theskyisalive and all the members on forum your queries and responses has helped me in each and every stage of application and also gave me strength to keep going.
> 
> Regards
> Victor




Many congratulations and have a great future ahead


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Q1. How many days does it takes for the initial CO contact from Brisbane.
Ans : There is no specific time frame towards CO contact.
There are cases where people have received grant even without a CO contacting them for any additional docs.


Q2.It is now 74 days still counting days.No CO contact.No Change in status of application.Still it is "Applicatio REceived".
Ans : Its been 76 days since i have submitted my application. No Co Contact and application status is "Application received"

Q3. Can I assume that they are OK with the documents that we submitted and it is under reguler checks.
Ans : As you had mentioned earlier in one of your posts. your agent has sent a mail and the Processing team has replied that if any additional docs is required the Case officer will get in touch with you.

For the time being you should not worry thinking about it.. 
Relax and keep calm.. 

Everyting will fall in place






sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> How many days does it takes for the initial CO contact from Brisbane.It is now 74 days still counting days.No CO contact.No Change in status of application.Still it is "Applicatio REceived".Can I assume that they are OK with the documents that we submitted and it is under reguler checks.
> 
> 
> Waiting for replies


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Its a trikky one...

Case 1: Say you have no emp verification for your case.. in that scenario your HR will never come to know about the plans you have made..


Case 2 : say DIBP wants to carry out an emp verification for your case.. it's better for you to give your HR a Heads up, rather than they be surprised with a mail form DIBP and your HR showing all the frustration on you.

Reconsider both options..

I would keep my HR informed..




Sush1 said:


> A question to Experts
> 
> Should I tell my HR about the immigration ongoing process and let them hear from DIBP itself?
> I am really confused on this one.
> 
> Regards


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

congrats victor




Victor_Aus said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally wait for me has ended. After 92 days of lodging visa. today morning got golden email for me and my family.
> 
> Over last few days I was really very frustrated with the long wait and had zero excitement. It was a patience test which ended after 92 days of Analysis and guessing on when would be my lucky day.
> 
> For those who are waiting for a long time keep faith in almighty and be positive your grant is on the way.
> 
> I know it's very hard to keep patience . but believe me if your application result has not come through which means some checks are going in background. In my case I got to know about verification call from HR as they wanted to know about my plans to be with organization.
> 
> It was my day today and your's will be soon
> 
> Thanks to sudeepdai, keeda,theskyisalive and all the members on forum your queries and responses has helped me in each and every stage of application and also gave me strength to keep going.
> 
> Regards
> Victor


----------



## iamecstatic

:first: I got the grant today morning. Thanks all of you for helping me out on various queries.

Does anyone knows how can I apply for my spouse, now?
Also which thread should I follow now for helping with job search, travel and accommodation?


----------



## viku

mmon said:


> Thank you for creating the group. ... will be applying on Tuesday once I get my funds since the invitation took me by surprise



Need advice to improve my score in *READING *and *WRITING*. I Have 2 books for PTE Academic which is very helpful for preparation but still I am very weak in reading and writing. Please HELP......

Earlier received in IELTS General:

L 6.0
S 6.0
R 4.5 
W 5.0 :confused2:


Thanks


----------



## jairichi

iamecstatic said:


> :first: I got the grant today morning. Thanks all of you for helping me out on various queries.
> 
> Does anyone knows how can I apply for my spouse, now?
> Also which thread should I follow now for helping with job search, travel and accommodation?


Why didn't you add your spouse to your 189 PR visa application while it was being processed? You are looking at a lengthy process to sponsor your spouse. 
Might be this is what you are looking for. Wait for other members to confirm. From what I understand you cannot apply a partner visa for your spouse till you activate your PR. In addition you need to be a resident in Australia to sponsor her.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/309-
http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/40sp.pdf


----------



## iamecstatic

jairichi said:


> Why didn't you add your spouse to your 189 PR visa application while it was being processed? Might be this is what you are looking for. Wait for other members to confirm.
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/309-


Thanks Jairichi. I couldn't include her earlier with my application as she didn't had passport.

Can someone please confirm if this is correct link for spouse visa application.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/309-


----------



## jairichi

iamecstatic said:


> Thanks Jairichi. I couldn't include her earlier with my application as she didn't had passport.
> 
> Can someone please confirm if this is correct link for spouse visa application.
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/309-


I think you are from India and you could have easily obtained a passport by tatkal. Could have added her after that. Anyhow from my reading of the process it sounds simple but a long wait and you need to fulfill requirements to sponsor her. Good luck.


----------



## jairichi

viku said:


> Need advice to improve my score in *READING *and *WRITING*. I Have 2 books for PTE Academic which is very helpful for preparation but still I am very weak in reading and writing. Please HELP......
> 
> Earlier received in IELTS General:
> 
> L 6.0
> S 6.0
> R 4.5
> W 5.0 :confused2:
> 
> 
> Thanks


You are in the wrong thread. Post your query here.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html


----------



## mommymonster

Want to migrate to Australia? 2016-17 Skilled Occupations List (SOL) announced | SBS Your Language

Sharing with all of you here. And congrats to those who have received their grants. I pray every single day that golden email makes its way to my inbox soon.


----------



## mommymonster

Any idea how can I include a timeline signature? Sorry for the silly question.


----------



## jairichi

mommymonster said:


> Any idea how can I include a timeline signature? Sorry for the silly question.


Click on your name on the right side
Click on 'customize profile' below stars.
Click 'Edit Signature' on left side.


----------



## chln.murthy

Victor_Aus said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally wait for me has ended. After 92 days of lodging visa. today morning got golden email for me and my family.
> 
> Over last few days I was really very frustrated with the long wait and had zero excitement. It was a patience test which ended after 92 days of Analysis and guessing on when would be my lucky day.
> 
> For those who are waiting for a long time keep faith in almighty and be positive your grant is on the way.
> 
> I know it's very hard to keep patience . but believe me if your application result has not come through which means some checks are going in background. In my case I got to know about verification call from HR as they wanted to know about my plans to be with organization.
> 
> It was my day today and your's will be soon
> 
> Thanks to sudeepdai, keeda,theskyisalive and all the members on forum your queries and responses has helped me in each and every stage of application and also gave me strength to keep going.
> 
> Regards
> Victor


Congratulations ..waiting for our day


----------



## mommymonster

Thanks bro! 



jairichi said:


> Click on your name on the right side
> Click on 'customize profile' below stars.
> Click 'Edit Signature' on left side.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Mithung said:


> Hey, are you claiming any points for the period you were/are self employed?


I claimed points for self employment period.


----------



## hari05

hi guys

please help me with my case. i submitted my application with fee on 05-Feb-2016. Initial GSM contacted on 05-Mar-2016 for additional docs which was submitted on 06-Mar-2016 along with all PCCs and Medicals completed. 

But no update after that. the status is still "assessment in progress". Can some one help about the usual time taken for grant after submitting the clarification docs? I remember seeing some older posts in other threads regarding an SLA of 12 weeks for the authorities to come to a decision. Is 12 weeks from visa lodge date or information provided date? 

any piece of information will bring a lot of clarity to me. please help


----------



## wasim.yousaf

congrats

share your signature plz




Victor_Aus said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally wait for me has ended. After 92 days of lodging visa. today morning got golden email for me and my family.
> 
> Over last few days I was really very frustrated with the long wait and had zero excitement. It was a patience test which ended after 92 days of Analysis and guessing on when would be my lucky day.
> 
> For those who are waiting for a long time keep faith in almighty and be positive your grant is on the way.
> 
> I know it's very hard to keep patience . but believe me if your application result has not come through which means some checks are going in background. In my case I got to know about verification call from HR as they wanted to know about my plans to be with organization.
> 
> It was my day today and your's will be soon
> 
> Thanks to sudeepdai, keeda,theskyisalive and all the members on forum your queries and responses has helped me in each and every stage of application and also gave me strength to keep going.
> 
> Regards
> Victor


----------



## shnasj

hari05 said:


> hi guys
> 
> please help me with my case. i submitted my application with fee on 05-Feb-2016. Initial GSM contacted on 05-Mar-2016 for additional docs which was submitted on 06-Mar-2016 along with all PCCs and Medicals completed.
> 
> But no update after that. the status is still "assessment in progress". Can some one help about the usual time taken for grant after submitting the clarification docs? I remember seeing some older posts in other threads regarding an SLA of 12 weeks for the authorities to come to a decision. Is 12 weeks from visa lodge date or information provided date?
> 
> any piece of information will bring a lot of clarity to me. please help


Mate, its too tricky to predict anything because in some cases it takes ages. 
Look here at my timeline:


But If you are in Australia, no body cares about when they will give you grant because when you apply for visa they give you bridging visa, which allows the same rights as your intended visa so I don't care whether they will take 4 years to decide. Because original business when you got to come to start living here ,find job and pay rent and bills.

Regards

PTE 22 MAY | EOI 24 SEPTEMBER 15 | Invite November 23 | Application Lodged 22 January 16 |CO contact 02 Feb | Medicals 10 Feb | Request Complete 10 Feb | Second CO contact 3 Mar |Skill Support contact 23 Mar | 3rd CO contact 6th April | Call for Enquiry Regarding Employment 8 April | Grant ??


----------



## isaiah55

*EOI issues with consultant*

I have submitted EOI through an agent, agent says I have 60 points which includes 5 points for work experience, however I had 4 years and 8 months total experience during ACS validation, out of which 2 years were deducted by ACS which left me hanging with 2 years and 8 months exp.. I need a minimum of 3 years to earn 5 points right ?? can anybody tell me what can happen with the EOI application ? I guess I have only 55 points but EOI already submitted..please help

Software tester | 261314
ACS verified date : 21/07/2015
PTE cleared date : 30/04/2016 (70/72/73/69)
EOI submitted date : 2nd May 2016
EOI applied for visa subclass 189 and 190 (consultant applied)


----------



## shnasj

isaiah55 said:


> I have submitted EOI through an agent, agent says I have 60 points which includes 5 points for work experience, however I had 4 years and 8 months total experience during ACS validation, out of which 2 years were deducted by ACS which left me hanging with 2 years and 8 months exp.. I need a minimum of 3 years to earn 5 points right ?? can anybody tell me what can happen with the EOI application ? I guess I have only 55 points but EOI already submitted..please help
> 
> Software tester | 261314
> ACS verified date : 21/07/2015
> PTE cleared date : 30/04/2016 (70/72/73/69)
> EOI submitted date : 2nd May 2016
> EOI applied for visa subclass 189 and 190 (consultant applied)


Well if you have 7 months of experience it will considered to be equivalent to 1 year. So you are good.


----------



## jschopra

iamecstatic said:


> :first: I got the grant today morning. Thanks all of you for helping me out on various queries.
> 
> Does anyone knows how can I apply for my spouse, now?
> Also which thread should I follow now for helping with job search, travel and accommodation?


The beauty of hindsight is that you should have waited for her passport to add her.

If I'm not wrong, now its a very long and expensive process to add her.
You first need to be in Australia with active PR to add her.
It'll take around $5700 and 11 months for her to get it.

That is what the latest thing is in my idea.
I hope I'm wrong for your sake.


----------



## jschopra

shnasj said:


> Well if you have 7 months of experience it will considered to be equivalent to 1 year. So you are good.


How did you get this information?


----------



## isaiah55

shnasj said:


> Well if you have 7 months of experience it will considered to be equivalent to 1 year. So you are good.


does that mean i get the 5 points for work experience ?


----------



## jairichi

shnasj said:


> Well if you have 7 months of experience it will considered to be equivalent to 1 year. So you are good.


A year has 12 months and how will 7 months be considered a year of experience?


----------



## shnasj

isaiah55 said:


> does that mean i get the 5 points for work experience ?


Yes you will get points.My friend works for DIBP and many cases come with 7 Months of experience ,which are considered to be 12 Months.

Regards


----------



## jairichi

isaiah55 said:


> I have submitted EOI through an agent, agent says I have 60 points which includes 5 points for work experience, however I had 4 years and 8 months total experience during ACS validation, out of which 2 years were deducted by ACS which left me hanging with 2 years and 8 months exp.. I need a minimum of 3 years to earn 5 points right ?? can anybody tell me what can happen with the EOI application ? I guess I have only 55 points but EOI already submitted..please help
> 
> Software tester | 261314
> ACS verified date : 21/07/2015
> PTE cleared date : 30/04/2016 (70/72/73/69)
> EOI submitted date : 2nd May 2016
> EOI applied for visa subclass 189 and 190 (consultant applied)


You will need to withdraw that EOI. You need to wait for another 4 months to get those 5 points to be eligible for 189 visa.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Today what happened to the group.. till now no GOOD NEWS / no VISA GRANTS for anyone.

Come on guys.. please share who so ever has got it today 

This actually gives us relaxation that DIBP is working and some load is coming down from them.
So share the good news, make your day and make our day too !!


----------



## shnasj

jairichi said:


> You will need to withdraw that EOI. You need to wait for another 4 months to get those 5 points to be eligible for 189 visa.[/QUOT
> 
> Best thing will be to call Immigration to find out the truth.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## isaiah55

jairichi said:


> You will need to withdraw that EOI. You need to wait for another 4 months to get those 5 points to be eligible for 189 visa.


Will I have to go through ACS, pay 500 AUD and get their validation again ?


----------



## kct22

isaiah55 said:


> I have submitted EOI through an agent, agent says I have 60 points which includes 5 points for work experience, however I had 4 years and 8 months total experience during ACS validation, out of which 2 years were deducted by ACS which left me hanging with 2 years and 8 months exp.. I need a minimum of 3 years to earn 5 points right ?? can anybody tell me what can happen with the EOI application ? I guess I have only 55 points but EOI already submitted..please help
> 
> Software tester | 261314
> ACS verified date : 21/07/2015
> PTE cleared date : 30/04/2016 (70/72/73/69)
> EOI submitted date : 2nd May 2016
> EOI applied for visa subclass 189 and 190 (consultant applied)


Hi isaiah55,

Not to worry. If you are continuing with the same job then the system will consider the experience till the date you submitted EOI. In your case it is May 2016. While applying Visa submit the latest payslips to claim your experience. 

Also you can ask your agent to get the correspondence of your EOI.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

PR is really a dream for people coming to this forum and with the help of Expats people actually realize their dreams.

Now the more important thing that can be learned from this forum is patience. We have seen lot of people who were awaiting their visas or even dreaming for PR have got their dreams fulfilled. So let's be optimistic and keep our hopes alive.

Infact we should prepare ourselves for Australian market, should do some research on type of opportunities available, which technology is more prevalent their, what are the sources to get the opportunities and lot many other things while waiting for PR.

PR will eventually come and if we have above things prepared, it will double our happiness of getting the PR and will be much easier to make a move. So those who are waiting for PR can kill their frustration by diverting their minds to these constructive things.

All the best!!


----------



## shnasj

isaiah55 said:


> Will I have to go through ACS, pay 500 AUD and get their validation again ?


That's how ACS works, they wont change anything or reverse their decision. So best way is to apply with 2 year and 8 months to claim points for 3 years.

Regards


----------



## isaiah55

kct22 said:


> Hi isaiah55,
> 
> Not to worry. If you are continuing with the same job then the system will consider the experience till the date you submitted EOI. In your case it is May 2016. While applying Visa submit the latest payslips to claim your experience.
> 
> Also you can ask your agent to get the correspondence of your EOI.


Thank you, Il wait a while then..

___________________________________
Software tester | 261314
ACS verified date : 21/07/2015
PTE cleared date : 30/04/2016 (70/72/73/69)
EOI submitted date : 2nd May 2016
EOI applied for visa subclass 189 and 190 (consultant applied)


----------



## jairichi

isaiah55 said:


> Will I have to go through ACS, pay 500 AUD and get their validation again ?


No. Use the same ACS assessment report and updated or new experience letter and pay slips.


----------



## conjoinme

isaiah55 said:


> I have submitted EOI through an agent, agent says I have 60 points which includes 5 points for work experience, however I had 4 years and 8 months total experience during ACS validation, out of which 2 years were deducted by ACS which left me hanging with 2 years and 8 months exp.. I need a minimum of 3 years to earn 5 points right ?? can anybody tell me what can happen with the EOI application ? I guess I have only 55 points but EOI already submitted..please help
> 
> Software tester | 261314
> ACS verified date : 21/07/2015
> PTE cleared date : 30/04/2016 (70/72/73/69)
> EOI submitted date : 2nd May 2016
> EOI applied for visa subclass 189 and 190 (consultant applied)


It must have been mentioned in ACS letter that employment after xx/yyyy is considered relevant. Calculate the time until present if you are continuing in the same role and company which ACS assessed and if that is >= 3 yrs, you get 5 points else not. However, I don't think you need to bother as if you have mentioned the experience as per acs in EOI it would have automatically calculated the correct points. Hope it helps!


----------



## sridevimca20022

conjoinme said:


> It must have been mentioned in ACS letter that employment after xx/yyyy is considered relevant. Calculate the time until present if you are continuing in the same role and company which ACS assessed and if that is >= 3 yrs, you get 5 points else not. However, I don't think you need to bother as if you have mentioned the experience as per acs in EOI it would have automatically calculated the correct points. Hope it helps!



Hi Even in my case it happened in the same way.Actually I had 7 years 10 months of experience at the time of applying EOI. and the tool calculated and it displayed 55 points in EOI.But as I continued in my present job and I mentioned till date while submitting EOI.So after 2 months it recalculated automatically and my experience is added with 2 more months and total it was 8+ years.And tool shows me then 60 points.

So as long as you mention as per ACS and once you gain the relevant exp, the tool automatically increase your points .

So no need to worry on this


----------



## sol79

shnasj said:


> That's how ACS works, they wont change anything or reverse their decision. So best way is to apply with 2 year and 8 months to claim points for 3 years.
> 
> Regards


How does 2 years and 8 months qualify you for 3 years? When you cross the 3 year threshold, the tool will auto-calculate your points. 
Over-claiming points can lead to a rejection. I suggest playing within the stated rules and not assuming any additional deviation on the COs part.


----------



## rpavenk

isaiah55 said:


> I have submitted EOI through an agent, agent says I have 60 points which includes 5 points for work experience, however I had 4 years and 8 months total experience during ACS validation, out of which 2 years were deducted by ACS which left me hanging with 2 years and 8 months exp.. I need a minimum of 3 years to earn 5 points right ?? can anybody tell me what can happen with the EOI application ? I guess I have only 55 points but EOI already submitted..please help
> 
> Software tester | 261314
> ACS verified date : 21/07/2015
> PTE cleared date : 30/04/2016 (70/72/73/69)
> EOI submitted date : 2nd May 2016
> EOI applied for visa subclass 189 and 190 (consultant applied)


You will not get 5 points till you complete 3yrs, till that time, it will be 190 visa, your agent will then change it to 189 once 3yrs is reached, that is 4 more months. I had same scenario and the effect of time for 189 will be when you complete 3yrs.


----------



## sandeshrego

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Today what happened to the group.. till now no GOOD NEWS / no VISA GRANTS for anyone.
> 
> Come on guys.. please share who so ever has got it today
> 
> This actually gives us relaxation that DIBP is working and some load is coming down from them.
> So share the good news, make your day and make our day too !!


None on Immitracker too. :noidea:
No grants for people contacted by CO in April this week too:deadhorse:
I completed my 28 days waiting, expecting a heart attack from my agent starting from today,:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sn_Rafi

Sn_Rafi said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I need your help immediately. on 11th May from Australian High Commission New Delhi, my hr team got a mail to provide employment confirmation for my current employment. Today my HR manager called me and informed, according to company policy they cant provide and proof for personal visa processing. Instead they provided me a letter to send high commission directly. I informed this to high commission, But they are saying, it should be send by me employer not by me. What I could do for this. Could you please any one help me?
> 
> Regards,
> Sineetha


Hi Andrey,

Do you have any comment on this. Thanks all other for helping me. 

Still discussion going between me and my employer. And person from High Commission ascertain there should be response from our HR team 

Regards,
Sineetha


----------



## Robi.bd

No grant today?


----------



## ShoAmar

im currently holding offshore exp as 4 yrs and 10 months aft deducting 4 yrs. im currently working in Australia which gave 5 points till date. Bt my exp for another 2 months in australia will add to my offshore exp to gain 10 points..friends please clarify..


----------



## jairichi

sandeshrego said:


> None on Immitracker too. :noidea:
> No grants for people contacted by CO in April this week too:deadhorse:
> I completed my 28 days waiting, expecting a heart attack from my agent starting from today,:fingerscrossed:


You will get your grant this week or early next week. My 28 days after CO contact is on 21st May 2016.


----------



## Alhad

Hi all,

What happens if you Withdraw application whilst the Assessment is still In Progress? Do DIBP refund the fees?

Cheers,
A


----------



## jairichi

Alhad said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What happens if you Withdraw application whilst the Assessment is still In Progress? Do DIBP refund the fees?
> 
> Cheers,
> A


Cannot predict that. You can call DIBP and ask them.
Why do you want to withdraw your application?


----------



## Raiyan

I wanted to know if CO can again come back to my application before 28 days? Or it must be after 28 days?


----------



## Alhad

jairichi said:


> Cannot predict that. You can call DIBP and ask them.
> Why do you want to withdraw your application?


Thanks, Jairichi.
Hmm. Yeah, also searching the website if I get any info in this regard.
Well.. my thoughts are changing drastically these days. I am seriously reconsidering. The grant may come in a week or two perhaps. In which case, I'll travel before the IED and get the PR validated. But I am really falling short of making up my mind to 'move'.
Hence wondering if I withdraw at this point, what happens to the money paid.
Somehow, the excitement of seeing the golden mail has abated.
It's like I ran the marathon all the way, now a few paces behind the finish line, I am down on my knees.

Cheers,
A

PS: My words above are my personal feelings. Discouragement not intended.


----------



## jairichi

Alhad said:


> Thanks, Jairichi.
> Hmm. Yeah, also searching the website if I get any info in this regard.
> Well.. my thoughts are changing drastically these days. I am seriously reconsidering. The grant may come in a week or two perhaps. In which case, I'll travel before the IED and get the PR validated. But I am really falling short of making up my mind to 'move'.
> Hence wondering if I withdraw at this point, what happens to the money paid.
> Somehow, the excitement of seeing the golden mail has abated.
> It's like I ran the marathon all the way, now a few paces behind the finish line, I am down on my knees.
> 
> Cheers,
> A
> 
> PS: My words above are my personal feelings. Discouragement not intended.


Makes sense. Well, you need to sit with your family and discuss about this. You never know they might motivate you with their own way of reasoning. I would suggest you to call DIBP as these things (refund) is decided on a case to case basis and not a blanket rule for everyone.

To add, you can get your PRs activated and if you change your mind anytime later can renew it if Australia immigration allows.


----------



## jairichi

Raiyan said:


> I wanted to know if CO can again come back to my application before 28 days? Or it must be after 28 days?


Possible. Seen a few based on updates from members.


----------



## johnnyaus

jairichi said:


> You will get your grant this week or early next week. My 28 days after CO contact is on 21st May 2016.


Are you sure ? Coz my CO contact was on 2nd April and after that I uploaded all the docs by 8 April .. Now more than 28 days have passed... no info


----------



## jairichi

johnnyaus said:


> Are you sure ? Coz my CO contact was on 2nd April and after that I uploaded all the docs by 8 April .. Now more than 28 days have passed... no info


There might a difference based on what was requested by CO. If it was simply medicals or PCC then I think it will be a quicker response as not much time is needed to look at these. Anything other than these like new forms, reference letters, etc. to be uploaded might take more time. And, also as others say the team that process your application. This is purely my speculation.


----------



## Alhad

Raiyan said:


> I wanted to know if CO can again come back to my application before 28 days? Or it must be after 28 days?


Hi Raiyan,

It's usually 28 days only before they get back to your application. But depends, If somebody has had 2-3 CO contacts, they may look at it sooner too. But yes, 28 days is a standard anyway. So if you have provided info before 28 days, then yes they should be looking at your file.

Cheers,
A


----------



## roshsibi

*Agency*

Please suggest some reliable agencies from Kerala, India. I am planning to lodge my application.


----------



## jairichi

roshsibi said:


> Please suggest some reliable agencies from Kerala, India. I am planning to lodge my application.


Do it yourself. Do not waste money. Donate that money for a noble cause.


----------



## Alhad

roshsibi said:


> Please suggest some reliable agencies from Kerala, India. I am planning to lodge my application.


Lodge as in, have you been invited?

Cheers,
A


----------



## johnnyaus

roshsibi said:


> Please suggest some reliable agencies from Kerala, India. I am planning to lodge my application.


Do it on your own and ask your doubts here on ExpatForum.com
Nothing like it...

Why to waste money on agents


----------



## sandeshrego

jairichi said:


> You will get your grant this week or early next week. My 28 days after CO contact is on 21st May 2016.


You are right.. I completed 28 days yesterday..They have started processing my file starting from today.... Just got a mail few mins back that they have started the routine processing again... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jairichi

sandeshrego said:


> You are right.. I completed 28 days yesterday..They have started processing my file starting from today.... Just got a mail few mins back that they have started the routine processing again... :fingerscrossed:


So, you got an email. What did it state specifically? You will get your grant quickly. Which team? Any change in status?


----------



## roshsibi

I have a score of 55 as of now. I know well that 60 is the eligibility.If I apply for a state sponsorship will I get an extra score of 5 to make it upto 60 & in that case which are the state nominated for IT professionals as of now.


----------



## jairichi

roshsibi said:


> I have a score of 55 as of now. I know well that 60 is the eligibility.If I apply for a state sponsorship will I get an extra score of 5 to make it upto 60 & in that case which are the state nominated for IT professionals as of now.


Go to ANZSCO website. Register. Enter your code and you will see the list of states that can nominate you and their requirements.


----------



## johnnyaus

roshsibi said:


> I have a score of 55 as of now. I know well that 60 is the eligibility.If I apply for a state sponsorship will I get an extra score of 5 to make it upto 60 & in that case which are the state nominated for IT professionals as of now.


Apply for NSW, Victoria.
Yes you will become eligible in that case if you get the state sponsorship.

In between you can try to increase your score by appearing for PTE Academics or IELTS exam.


----------



## sandeshrego

jairichi said:


> So, you got an email. What did it state specifically? You will get your grant quickly. Which team? Any change in status?


They did not say about giving grant. They mentioned "The application is currently undergoing routine processing. We will contact you if we require any further information."
Mentioning their name and address

My agent did not contact them, they themselves sent it. Might be a standard reply.

In any ways all I can do is wait and be positive and research on job market in Aus till then


----------



## jairichi

sandeshrego said:


> They did not say about giving grant. They mentioned "The application is currently undergoing routine processing. We will contact you if we require any further information."
> Mentioning their name and address
> 
> My agent did not contact them, they themselves sent it. Might be a standard reply.
> 
> In any ways all I can do is wait and be positive and research on job market in Aus till then


Ohh kool. A reply without any contact. Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Onshore

94 days since lodgement tik tok tik ......
Now real time starts ... should get it in 1-2 weeks wake up Brisbane wake up
Get some business analyst on board cmon ???


----------



## andreyx108b

Sn_Rafi said:


> Hi Andrey, Do you have any comment on this. Thanks all other for helping me. Still discussion going between me and my employer. And person from High Commission ascertain there should be response from our HR team  Regards, Sineetha


You have to explain this to your employer, thats the only option as far as i can see.


----------



## Thil12

This waiting game is killing... 100 days since visa lodgement, 90 days since CO contact.. Anyone else with my timelines

Thanks,
Taniya

******

261111 - ICT Business Analyst
09/10/2015 - ACS +ve
15/10/2015 - EOI Filed
22/01/2016 - Invitation
12/02/2016 - Lodged
18/02/2016 - CO Contact
03/03/2015 - Medicals cleared
11/03/2016 - PCC
--/--/---- - Grant


----------



## Robi.bd

Onshore said:


> 94 days since lodgement tik tok tik ......
> Now real time starts ... should get it in 1-2 weeks wake up Brisbane wake up
> Get some business analyst on board cmon ???


110 days...and counting


----------



## Robi.bd

Thil12 said:


> This waiting game is killing... 100 days since visa lodgement, 90 days since CO contact.. Anyone else with my timelines
> 
> Thanks,
> Taniya
> 
> ******
> 
> 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> 09/10/2015 - ACS +ve
> 15/10/2015 - EOI Filed
> 22/01/2016 - Invitation
> 12/02/2016 - Lodged
> 18/02/2016 - CO Contact
> 03/03/2015 - Medicals cleared
> 11/03/2016 - PCC
> --/--/---- - Grant


yes..check my timeline..


----------



## kamalendra

Onshore said:


> 94 days since lodgement tik tok tik ......
> Now real time starts ... should get it in 1-2 weeks wake up Brisbane wake up
> Get some business analyst on board cmon ???


did you contact them after completion of 90 days?


----------



## likevarun

96 days since visa lodged... still waiting..


----------



## aussieby2016

does anyone has any idea how much it takes for grant of visa after submitting form 815 (specially anyone who has submitted the same)....I read in some forums that the duration is usually 2-3 days but still haven't received the PRECIOUS GOLDEN MAIL after having submitted on 12th May.....


----------



## jairichi

aussieby2016 said:


> does anyone has any idea how much it takes for grant of visa after submitting form 815 (specially anyone who has submitted the same)....I read in some forums that the duration is usually 2-3 days but still haven't received the PRECIOUS GOLDEN MAIL after having submitted on 12th May.....


Probably this week.


----------



## aussieby2016

jairichi said:


> Probably this week.


hopefully.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Phoenix2135

Hi,

I received "Immiassessment commence " e-mail exactly after two weeks of lodgement date ,however since then No communication from CO (I uploaded all docs in advance prior to receive this e-mail )

When can I expect my grant ? Lodged on 23/02.


----------



## Phoenix2135

aussieby2016 said:


> does anyone has any idea how much it takes for grant of visa after submitting form 815 (specially anyone who has submitted the same)....I read in some forums that the duration is usually 2-3 days but still haven't received the PRECIOUS GOLDEN MAIL after having submitted on 12th May.....



Hi,

Have you had any job verification ? I am also a civil engineer ,applied on 23/02 with all docs ,received Immi asssssment commence e-mail on 09/03 (exactly two weeks after lodged ) ,but since then no communication from co !

Can you share your experience ?


----------



## AbhishekKotian

101 days and still waiting... Status "Application Received"

No CO Contact till date.


----------



## Jasmin FR

AbhishekKotian said:


> 101 days and still waiting... Status "Application Received"
> 
> No CO Contact till date.


109 days waiting, hopefully will receive grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## TimJO

Dear Fellow Applicants,

Looking at my timeline below, when can i expect my visa grant?

Many thanks.

------------------------------
Visa Subclass: 189
ANZSCO: Industrial Engineer 233511
EA Outcome: 19-April-2016
EOI Submission: with 65 Points - 20-April-2016
Invited: 27 April 2016
Visa Applied: 28 April 2016
CO Contact (GSM Adelaide): 30 April 2016 - Medicals and Forms 80/1221 request
Forms Uploaded: 7-April-2016
Medicals Cleared : 11-May-2016
Grant: Fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:


----------



## aussieby2016

Phoenix2135 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you had any job verification ? I am also a civil engineer ,applied on 23/02 with all docs ,received Immi asssssment commence e-mail on 09/03 (exactly two weeks after lodged ) ,but since then no communication from co !
> 
> Can you share your experience ?


hi Phoenix...I have had no job verification till today.....had submitted all documents including joining letter, Form 16 for all years and all payslips till the last possible month I had.....I had a CO contact in march 2016 for medical clearance ...but since I had some findings in my xray I had to do another test thereby delaying the entire process.....last week on 12th when CO contacted they asked me for one form that's it...now waiting anxiously for my grant.....
As per myimmitracker I hardly see any job verification for any civil engineers.....just submit all documents possible..... Hopefully a direct grant can also be there on the cards for you...all the best.....


----------



## Sush1

Now there is another Complication. I had already received the letter and afterwards I told about the Immigration Stuff to HR. They have taken my letter back stating that the same is not in proper format (but I have the scan copy). They have sent the roles and responsibilities to my manager (who is the COO of the company) and want him to vet the roles and responsibilities. Just to tell you all that I have not uploaded the letter on Immi Account, rest all the documents like payslip, Appointment Letters, ITR's, Form 16's are uploaded.

Question

1. Should I upload the 1st letter from HR on the Immi Account?





Sush1 said:


> The person has done the signature & has put the company's seal and the letter is on Company's letter head where the phone number is written. The verification calls are handled by Two People so in any case the call will be forwarded to them only by the reception.
> For the E mail (if it comes) part, I need to tell the HR. There is no other go.
> 
> Regards


----------



## aussieby2016

TimJO said:


> Dear Fellow Applicants,
> 
> Looking at my timeline below, when can i expect my visa grant?
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> ------------------------------
> Visa Subclass: 189
> ANZSCO: Industrial Engineer 233511
> EA Outcome: 19-April-2016
> EOI Submission: with 65 Points - 20-April-2016
> Invited: 27 April 2016
> Visa Applied: 28 April 2016
> CO Contact (GSM Adelaide): 30 April 2016 - Medicals and Forms 80/1221 request
> Forms Uploaded: 7-April-2016
> Medicals Cleared : 11-May-2016
> Grant: Fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:


have you clicked the information provided button in your immi account on the day you cleared your medicals?? if yes then by last week of may CO should revisit your case and if satisfied could give you the golden mail.......all the best.....


----------



## jschopra

Phoenix2135 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received "Immiassessment commence " e-mail exactly after two weeks of lodgement date ,however since then No communication from CO (I uploaded all docs in advance prior to receive this e-mail )
> 
> When can I expect my grant ? Lodged on 23/02.


We lodged on the same date.
I've got CO contact and fulfilled the requirement.
Still waiting.


----------



## TimJO

aussieby2016 said:


> have you clicked the information provided button in your immi account on the day you cleared your medicals?? if yes then by last week of may CO should revisit your case and if satisfied could give you the golden mail.......all the best.....


Thank you for your reply, yes i did that and I've also sent a follow-up email to the CO but only got an automatic reply. Moreover, my application status changed to "Assessment in progress". So i need to wait until the 28 days period elapse for my file to be re-visited again and hopefully the golden email will follow

Bet of luck for all of us.


----------



## Phoenix2135

jschopra said:


> We lodged on the same date.
> I've got CO contact and fulfilled the requirement.
> Still waiting.


Hi ,

We will get our grant soon !

Have you received "Immiaccount assessment "e-mail ?

This morning, I did send an e-mail to my agent to check the status as it shows "Application received " from day one.

However , suddenly my agent replied me that I had Receiced "Immi assessment e-mail on 9th March itself which I am not still able to see on my Immiiaccount !

It had been 71 days after received that e-mail and no docs were requested as I uploaded almost all in 10 days of lodgement (but Immi commencement received exactly two weeks after lodge )

Moreover , I believe ,not everyone receive such e-mail ,I am worried that is my application considered for any security checks or something ?

Please advise.

Thanks in advance !


----------



## roshsibi

I have only 2years experience in IT, am I eligible for the process?
I know that 2years in IT is taken as training.


----------



## jairichi

roshsibi said:


> I have only 2years experience in IT, am I eligible for the process?
> I know that 2years in IT is taken as training.


You need to have a positive skills assessment and meet the minimum of 60 points required.


----------



## Tarun1410

Phoenix2135 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> We will get our grant soon !
> 
> Have you received "Immiaccount assessment "e-mail ?
> 
> This morning, I did send an e-mail to my agent to check the status as it shows "Application received " from day one.
> 
> However , suddenly my agent replied me that I had Receiced "Immi assessment e-mail on 9th March itself which I am not still able to see on my Immiiaccount !
> 
> It had been 71 days after received that e-mail and no docs were requested as I uploaded almost all in 10 days of lodgement (but Immi commencement received exactly two weeks after lodge )
> 
> Moreover , I believe ,not everyone receive such e-mail ,I am worried that is my application considered for any security checks or something ?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks in advance !


Hi, 

I received that email as well and it is going to be exact 90 days tomorrow..all documents front loaded and no CO contact. 

I am planning to write them an email tomorrow and call the day after. 

Clueless right now.


----------



## gnt

106 days and still waiting... Status "Application Received"

When will this waiting time be over


----------



## jschopra

Phoenix2135 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> We will get our grant soon !
> 
> Have you received "Immiaccount assessment "e-mail ?
> 
> This morning, I did send an e-mail to my agent to check the status as it shows "Application received " from day one.
> 
> However , suddenly my agent replied me that I had Receiced "Immi assessment e-mail on 9th March itself which I am not still able to see on my Immiiaccount !
> 
> It had been 71 days after received that e-mail and no docs were requested as I uploaded almost all in 10 days of lodgement (but Immi commencement received exactly two weeks after lodge )
> 
> Moreover , I believe ,not everyone receive such e-mail ,I am worried that is my application considered for any security checks or something ?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks in advance !


The status shows assessment in progress. I did receive an email. Rather the agent received the email and forwarded it to me. 

I am confused as to where to count the 90 days from. From date of lodging the visa. Or from date of CO contact. Or from date of providing all the documents.
I am taking date of lodging the visa as that is what mentioned on the website.
Hoping for the grant this or the next week.

Best of luck to you too.


----------



## Phoenix2135

jschopra said:


> The status shows assessment in progress. I did receive an email. Rather the agent received the email and forwarded it to me.
> 
> I am confused as to where to count the 90 days from. From date of lodging the visa. Or from date of CO contact. Or from date of providing all the documents.
> I am taking date of lodging the visa as that is what mentioned on the website.
> Hoping for the grant this or the next week.
> 
> Best of luck to you too.


Hi,

As per DIBP official website three months from lodgement date ,however some people say from CO contact !

Anyway , it means you received two e-mails ( 1- Immiassessment commence & 2 - docs request from CO ) right ?

I am gonna call DIBP on Monday.


----------



## gnt

Phoenix2135 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As per DIBP official website three months from lodgement date ,however some people say from CO contact !
> 
> Anyway , it means you received two e-mails ( 1- Immiassessment commence & 2 - docs request from CO ) right ?
> 
> I am gonna call DIBP on Monday.


I will call them on Monday aswell.


----------



## TimJO

Hello my fellow applicants,

Does anyone know the contact number of GSM Adelaide visa office? I want to call them to inquire about my visa application status.

Thanks Ahead.


----------



## Phoenix2135

gnt said:


> I will call them on Monday aswell.


Hi,

Are you going to make a call from Skype or directly from mobile ?

I think it will more cost if make a call from mobile !


----------



## gnt

TimJO said:


> Hello my fellow applicants,
> 
> Does anyone know the contact number of GSM Adelaide visa office? I want to call them to inquire about my visa application status.
> 
> Thanks Ahead.


Contact Number : +61731367000 

Have your passport number and TRN Number Ready once calling.


----------



## gnt

Phoenix2135 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you going to make a call from Skype or directly from mobile ?
> 
> I think it will more cost if make a call from mobile !



I will call direct from Mobile. I have international minutes included in my company package.


----------



## mohsinahmed84

*Ahmed*



aussieby2016 said:


> does anyone has any idea how much it takes for grant of visa after submitting form 815 (specially anyone who has submitted the same)....I read in some forums that the duration is usually 2-3 days but still haven't received the PRECIOUS GOLDEN MAIL after having submitted on 12th May.....


I also received the same form 815 for my 2 years old child and submitted it on 28th April but still I am awaiting to get my visa.I uploaded all other required documents on same day but still no employment verification.


----------



## vikaschandra

Sush1 said:


> Now there is another Complication. I had already received the letter and afterwards I told about the Immigration Stuff to HR. They have taken my letter back stating that the same is not in proper format (but I have the scan copy). They have sent the roles and responsibilities to my manager (who is the COO of the company) and want him to vet the roles and responsibilities. Just to tell you all that I have not uploaded the letter on Immi Account, rest all the documents like payslip, Appointment Letters, ITR's, Form 16's are uploaded.
> 
> Question
> 
> 1. Should I upload the 1st letter from HR on the Immi Account?


No do not upload it right now hold it until you get confirmation from your HR. In case you do and DIBP offiicals go for verification and the HR denies having confirmed the JD you would be in trouble. Let your HR get back to you on this and thereby take an action.


----------



## dakshch

Robi.bd said:


> 110 days...and counting




163 days bro... And i don't wanna count further.


----------



## jschopra

Phoenix2135 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As per DIBP official website three months from lodgement date ,however some people say from CO contact !
> 
> Anyway , it means you received two e-mails ( 1- Immiassessment commence & 2 - docs request from CO ) right ?
> 
> I am gonna call DIBP on Monday.


Yes. 2 emails. But nothing after I updated the required information.
Do call and let us know what they say.
It'll be a generic reply, but always helps.

It has to be 90 days from lodging the application. It is not ethical to decide 90 days from a date of their liking. So do call and inquire. I'll call on Tuesday.


----------



## raj747

Hi guys,

When you call DIBP Use Ringo app.. Just Rs 1.75 per mintue... Cheaper than Skype or any other app.. and its a direct call.. Not VOIP..


----------



## Phoenix2135

raj747 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> When you call DIBP Use Ringo app.. Just Rs 1.75 per mintue... Cheaper than Skype or any other app.. and its a direct call.. Not VOIP..


Thanks Raj ,

Is it possible to download Ringo on mobile mobile device ?


----------



## Raiyan

jschopra said:


> The status shows assessment in progress. I did receive an email. Rather the agent received the email and forwarded it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I am confused as to where to count the 90 days from. From date of lodging the visa. Or from date of CO contact. Or from date of providing all the documents.
> 
> I am taking date of lodging the visa as that is what mentioned on the website.
> 
> Hoping for the grant this or the next week.
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck to you too.




I can remember one member called DIBP and asked this. DIBP replied that this 90 days is just a guideline.


----------



## jairichi

Phoenix2135 said:


> Thanks Raj ,
> 
> Is it possible to download Ringo on mobile mobile device ?


Yes.


----------



## jairichi

raj747 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> When you call DIBP Use Ringo app.. Just Rs 1.75 per mintue... Cheaper than Skype or any other app.. and its a direct call.. Not VOIP..


Thanks Raj. It is cheaper than the current one I am using.


----------



## Victor90

Hi Guys!

I got my grant this morning, though i didn't Participate much but would like to thank all of your guys info during my wait, hope those who have been waiting can get their grant soon!!



Visa lodged: 8th March
CO contact request for form and medical: 30th March
Lodged every required documents: 4 April 
Grant: 18th May


----------



## raj747

Phoenix2135 said:


> Thanks Raj ,
> 
> Is it possible to download Ringo on mobile mobile device ?



Yes.. Android and Iphone apps.. Load the money using Paytm.. just click the number you wanna call.. Ringo will call back you and connect you to the number you want to call.. Its a direct call but Make sure you are on 3G or Wi-fi when you initiate the call..


----------



## abhipunjabi

Victor90 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I got my grant this morning, though i didn't Participate much but would like to thank all of your guys info during my wait, hope those who have been waiting can get their grant soon!!
> 
> Visa lodged: 8th March
> CO contact request for form and medical: 30th March
> Lodged every required documents: 4 April
> Grant: 18th May


Hi Victor,

Congrats. What is your anzsco code?
What all forms did CO requested?

Regards.


----------



## Raiyan

Victor90 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I got my grant this morning, though i didn't Participate much but would like to thank all of your guys info during my wait, hope those who have been waiting can get their grant soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> Visa lodged: 8th March
> CO contact request for form and medical: 30th March
> Lodged every required documents: 4 April
> Grant: 18th May




Congrats!


----------



## Victor90

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi Victor,
> 
> Congrats. What is your anzsco code?
> What all forms did CO requested?
> 
> Regards.


Im applying Accountant general code 221111

i was requested for form 80 and 1399 

hope it helps


----------



## andreyx108b

Victor90 said:


> Hi Guys! I got my grant this morning, though i didn't Participate much but would like to thank all of your guys info during my wait, hope those who have been waiting can get their grant soon!! Visa lodged: 8th March CO contact request for form and medical: 30th March Lodged every required documents: 4 April Grant: 18th May


Congrats! Good luck!


----------



## abhipunjabi

Victor90 said:


> Im applying Accountant general code 221111
> 
> i was requested for form 80 and 1399
> 
> hope it helps


Thanks Victor. Yes it does.
They didn't ask form 1221?

Regards.


----------



## Victor90

abhipunjabi said:


> Victor90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im applying Accountant general code 221111
> 
> i was requested for form 80 and 1399
> 
> hope it helps
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Victor. Yes it does.
> They didn't ask form 1221?
> 
> Regards.
Click to expand...



No they just request form 80 and 1399 
At first i was puzzled coz it didnt match their website of form 80 and 1221
So i just check it at other forum suggested by wishmeluck

But it seems all fine


----------



## wishmegoodluck

Victor90 said:


> No they just request form 80 and 1399
> At first i was puzzled coz it didnt match their website of form 80 and 1221
> So i just check it at other forum suggested by wishmeluck
> 
> But it seems all fine


Heartiest Congratulations Victor on your Grant!
All the Best for your future endeavors....


----------



## Victor90

wishmegoodluck said:


> Victor90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they just request form 80 and 1399
> At first i was puzzled coz it didnt match their website of form 80 and 1221
> So i just check it at other forum suggested by wishmeluck
> 
> But it seems all fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartiest Congratulations Victor on your Grant!
> All the Best for your future endeavors....
Click to expand...

Hey!!

Thank you! And thank you for the last time

Hope you all the best!


----------



## abhipunjabi

Victor90 said:


> No they just request form 80 and 1399
> At first i was puzzled coz it didnt match their website of form 80 and 1221
> So i just check it at other forum suggested by wishmeluck
> 
> But it seems all fine


Great congrats and enjoy your day!!

Regards.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

Victor90 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I got my grant this morning, though i didn't Participate much but would like to thank all of your guys info during my wait, hope those who have been waiting can get their grant soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> Visa lodged: 8th March
> CO contact request for form and medical: 30th March
> Lodged every required documents: 4 April
> Grant: 18th May


Congratulations


----------



## Moh1244

Hi Guys,
I have lodged visa on 13th May. I am recently married and yet to apply for marriage certificate by End of this month and it will take a month or so, what will be the impact if my CO contacts and requests to provide the documents. Also, I am planning to change the address and Marital status of mine and Wife's on Passport, that too by end of this month. Can someone also share with me list of additional documents apart from below one's I know.
1) PCC: Will apply in 1st week of June or shall I wait as this will reduce my time to prepare before travel.
2) Medicals: I have registered in ImmiAccount, got a Pdf to be printed. I am not sure which all tests shall I undergo.
3) Can someone please share with me form 80 and 1221, so that I arrange all documents
4) I have 7 years of work experience but I dont believe I have taken care of my form 16 of first 2-3 years.
5) What information shall I provide for my previous organisations which are top 5 MNCs of Indian IT sector.
6) I know my wife needs a Functional English proficiency from college.
7) Please help me with more documents which will be needed.

Regards
Mohinder


----------



## jairichi

Moh1244 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have lodged visa on 13th May. I am recently married and yet to apply for marriage certificate by End of this month and it will take a month or so, what will be the impact if my CO contacts and requests to provide the documents. Also, I am planning to change the address and Marital status of mine and Wife's on Passport, that too by end of this month. Can someone also share with me list of additional documents apart from below one's I know.
> 1) PCC: Will apply in 1st week of June or shall I wait as this will reduce my time to prepare before travel.
> 2) Medicals: I have registered in ImmiAccount, got a Pdf to be printed. I am not sure which all tests shall I undergo.
> 3) Can someone please share with me form 80 and 1221, so that I arrange all documents
> 4) I have 7 years of work experience but I dont believe I have taken care of my form 16 of first 2-3 years.
> 5) What information shall I provide for my previous organisations which are top 5 MNCs of Indian IT sector.
> 6) I know my wife needs a Functional English proficiency from college.
> 7) Please help me with more documents which will be needed.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder


Marriage certificates are issued within 1-2 week.
1. If CO contacts you then you will be given 28 days to upload your documents. So, you decide.
2. Set up an appointment with medical panel authorized by DIBP in your country. They will do the medicals and upload the report directly for immigration authorities to see. Physical examination, X-ray, blood and urine test.
3. https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf
https://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDocuments/Documents/1221.pdf
5. All information of your work experience that includes experience letter and pay slips or IT returns or bank statements.

Educational qualification documents, PTE/IELTS score report, passport size photographs, CV/resume, Skills assessment, passport, DOB certificate, etc.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Congrats Victor. All the best.


----------



## Prash2533

Victor90 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I got my grant this morning, though i didn't Participate much but would like to thank all of your guys info during my wait, hope those who have been waiting can get their grant soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> Visa lodged: 8th March
> CO contact request for form and medical: 30th March
> Lodged every required documents: 4 April
> Grant: 18th May


Congrats buddy. What was your ANZCo code. Can you also update the immitracker.
Also 1399 is not a mandatory form right? Any specific reason they asked for this.? Just curious...


----------



## dorcus

Hello

I have lodged subclass 189 application and received email from CO requesting the following:

Form 80 for me and Husband
PCC and health examination
Evidence of Competent English for me ( I have already attached my ielts result form to my application)
Evidence of functional English for Husband ( I have already attached his B Tech degree certificate and mark sheet to my application)

Why CO is requesting the evidences for Language ability for both of us again?
I have sent an email to CO that these are already attached but no reply yet.
Is it possible to speak to CO from outside Australia?
Please suggest what I must do next.

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

dorcus said:


> Hello
> 
> I have lodged subclass 189 application and received email from CO requesting the following:
> 
> Form 80 for me and Husband
> PCC and health examination
> Evidence of Competent English for me ( I have already attached my ielts result form to my application)
> Evidence of functional English for Husband ( I have already attached his B Tech degree certificate and mark sheet to my application)
> 
> Why CO is requesting the evidences for Language ability for both of us again?
> I have sent an email to CO that these are already attached but no reply yet.
> Is it possible to speak to CO from outside Australia?
> Please suggest what I must do next.
> 
> Thanks


If you are the primary applicant and and your husband is dependant you would need to present the evidence of his functional english. Just by providing degree certificates will not auffice. You have three options to do so
1. Get a letter from his college/university stating that the medium of instruction for the entire course was in english
2. Let gim take language test and score min 4.5 in each module
3. If none of above are available you can opt to pay the VAC2 charge which would be approximately AUD 4885

For your evidence of english if you have taken IELTS upload the TRF once again with new name or send the PTE scores through the PTE website


----------



## dorcus

My husbands B tech mark sheet specifies the medium of instruction as English.
Isn't his degree certificate and mark sheet sufficient evidences for functional English.Members who provided evidence for spouse's functional English please help.


----------



## vikaschandra

dorcus said:


> My husbands B tech mark sheet specifies the medium of instruction as English.
> Isn't his degree certificate and mark sheet sufficient evidences for functional English.Members who provided evidence for spouse's functional English please help.


No that might not be enough. I can confirm as I was asked to present the same for my spouse and evidently I areanged for the letter from the University mentioning that the medium of instruction for the entire course was in English. 

Further if you need more evidence on what I said, you can wait for other senior members to confirm


----------



## ibm.wazzy

Hello Mohsin, 

Even i was in assumption that, they will grant with in a week after 815 form. For my son i have submitted on April 7, but still no response. 
:confused2::confused2::juggle:




mohsinahmed84 said:


> I also received the same form 815 for my 2 years old child and submitted it on 28th April but still I am awaiting to get my visa.I uploaded all other required documents on same day but still no employment verification.


----------



## mohsinahmed84

*Ahmed*



ibm.wazzy said:


> Hello Mohsin,
> 
> Even i was in assumption that, they will grant with in a week after 815 form. For my son i have submitted on April 7, but still no response.
> :confused2::confused2::juggle:


I had the same assumption but its not true.Do you have employment verifications ? I have not got any call yet.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

mohsinahmed84 said:


> I had the same assumption but its not true.Do you have employment verifications ? I have not got any call yet.


Nothing from their side, after 7 April.


----------



## mohsinahmed84

ibm.wazzy said:


> Nothing from their side, after 7 April.


So it looks we are on the same boat


----------



## ibm.wazzy

mohsinahmed84 said:


> So it looks we are on the same boat


Yes, keep in touch.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

mohsinahmed84 said:


> So it looks we are on the same boat


What is your time lines.


----------



## mohsinahmed84

ibm.wazzy said:


> Yes, keep in touch.


Sure mate


----------



## mohsinahmed84

mohsinahmed84 said:


> Sure mate


Applied visa 189 on 12th March
Medicals Submitted on 5th April 
Further employment related docs and form 815 uploaded on 28th April 

After that I am awaiting. 

What yours?


----------



## ibm.wazzy

mohsinahmed84 said:


> Applied visa 189 on 12th March
> Medicals Submitted on 5th April
> Further employment related docs and form 815 uploaded on 28th April
> 
> After that I am awaiting.
> 
> What yours?


See below


----------



## aussieby2016

mohsinahmed84 said:


> I also received the same form 815 for my 2 years old child and submitted it on 28th April but still I am awaiting to get my visa.I uploaded all other required documents on same day but still no employment verification.


Havent u called them up as you should get ur vsa by now.....


----------



## mohsinahmed84

aussieby2016 said:


> Havent u called them up as you should get ur vsa by now.....


My consultant advise we wait for 4 months. As I applied from UAE and my 3 friends got their visas in their 6th month after apply.


----------



## Prash2533

*form 80*

Form 80, page 2, Question 4, Have you been known by any other name(s)? Include:
.........
My wife surname was different before marriage. Do i need to mention that her surname changed after marriage n form 80.


----------



## mohsinahmed84

Prash2533 said:


> Form 80, page 2, Question 4, Have you been known by any other name(s)? Include:
> .........
> My wife surname was different before marriage. Do i need to mention that her surname changed after marriage n form 80.


No need.Write exactly the same name which you have on her passport


----------



## jairichi

Prash2533 said:


> Form 80, page 2, Question 4, Have you been known by any other name(s)? Include:
> .........
> My wife surname was different before marriage. Do i need to mention that her surname changed after marriage n form 80.


Yes.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

vikaschandra said:


> No that might not be enough. I can confirm as I was asked to present the same for my spouse and evidently I areanged for the letter from the University mentioning that the medium of instruction for the entire course was in English.
> 
> Further if you need more evidence on what I said, you can wait for other senior members to confirm


I also agree that at times degree/certificate/marksheet in English may not suffice.

We can't even argue with CO and neither we can have direct comm with them to explain thus it's better you specifically get letter from college/university specifically mentioning that medium of instruction was English.

Sample Format:

TO WHOM SO EVER IT MAY CONCERN

This is to certify that XXXXXXXXX (Roll No. XXXXXX, Enrollment No. XXXXXXX) was a bonafide student of XXXXXXXXXXX which is affiliated to XXXXXXXXXX, has been awarded BACHELOR OF XXXXXX degree which was completed in the year XX. 

The medium of instruction of the course was English.

Sign
Name of the Principal
Designation


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Prash2533 said:


> Form 80, page 2, Question 4, Have you been known by any other name(s)? Include:
> .........
> My wife surname was different before marriage. Do i need to mention that her surname changed after marriage n form 80.


Ideally its better that we get Wife's surname changed in Passport if it's getting changed after marriage and then mention the same in all the visa related forms, not only form80.


----------



## jairichi

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Ideally its better that we get Wife's surname changed in Passport if it's getting changed after marriage and then mention the same in all the visa related forms, not only form80.


Better solution is not to change name after marriage.


----------



## JIPM

I've been quietly reading this thread to get an idea of the timing I could expect for my application and now that my visa has been granted I just wanted to share my own timeline:

ANZSCO: Structural Engineer - 233214
IELTS: General L8.5/R9.0/W7.5/S8.5 - 07 November 2015
EA Outcome: Masters Degree, 122 months experience - 13 January 2016
EOI Submission: with 65 Points - 13 January 2016
Invited: 22 January 2016
Visa Application Lodged: +wife and 4 kids - 23 January 2016
Docs Submitted: incl. Form 80 - 05 February 2016
1st CO Contact (GSM Brisbane): requested Meds & PCC - 10 Feb 2016 
Docs Submitted: incl. Form 1023 with notification of incorrect passport numbers in application - 08 March 2016
2nd CO Contact (GSM Brisbane): requested certified copy of national ID card: 18 March 2016
Docs Submitted: 20 March 2016
Grant: 16 May 2016

On 12 May 2016 I called GSM Brisbane to request a reminder note to be added to my case but they said they could not do it on my behalf and that I should email gsm dot brisbane at border dot gov dot au to add a reminder note myself... didn't do it because I didn't expect much effect. I will never know if the call had anything to do with us receiving the grant in the following few days. 

All the best for those still waiting


----------



## andreyx108b

JIPM said:


> I've been quietly reading this thread to get an idea of the timing I could expect for my application and now that my visa has been granted I just wanted to share my own timeline: ANZSCO: Structural Engineer - 233214 IELTS: General L8.5/R9.0/W7.5/S8.5 - 07 November 2015 EA Outcome: Masters Degree, 122 months experience - 13 January 2016 EOI Submission: with 65 Points - 13 January 2016 Invited: 22 January 2016 Visa Application Lodged: +wife and 4 kids - 23 January 2016 Docs Submitted: incl. Form 80 - 05 February 2016 1st CO Contact (GSM Brisbane): requested Meds & PCC - 10 Feb 2016 Docs Submitted: incl. Form 1023 with notification of incorrect passport numbers in application - 08 March 2016 2nd CO Contact (GSM Brisbane): requested certified copy of national ID card: 18 March 2016 Docs Submitted: 20 March 2016 Grant: 16 May 2016 On 12 May 2016 I called GSM Brisbane to request a reminder note to be added to my case but they said they could not do it on my behalf and that I should email gsm dot brisbane at border dot gov dot au to add a reminder note myself... didn't do it because I didn't expect much effect. I will never know if the call had anything to do with us receiving the grant in the following few days. All the best for those still waiting


Congratulations!


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

JIPM said:


> I've been quietly reading this thread to get an idea of the timing I could expect for my application and now that my visa has been granted I just wanted to share my own timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO: Structural Engineer - 233214
> IELTS: General L8.5/R9.0/W7.5/S8.5 - 07 November 2015
> EA Outcome: Masters Degree, 122 months experience - 13 January 2016
> EOI Submission: with 65 Points - 13 January 2016
> Invited: 22 January 2016
> Visa Application Lodged: +wife and 4 kids - 23 January 2016
> Docs Submitted: incl. Form 80 - 05 February 2016
> 1st CO Contact (GSM Brisbane): requested Meds & PCC - 10 Feb 2016
> Docs Submitted: incl. Form 1023 with notification of incorrect passport numbers in application - 08 March 2016
> 2nd CO Contact (GSM Brisbane): requested certified copy of national ID card: 18 March 2016
> Docs Submitted: 20 March 2016
> Grant: 16 May 2016
> 
> On 12 May 2016 I called GSM Brisbane to request a reminder note to be added to my case but they said they could not do it on my behalf and that I should email gsm dot brisbane at border dot gov dot au to add a reminder note myself... didn't do it because I didn't expect much effect. I will never know if the call had anything to do with us receiving the grant in the following few days.
> 
> All the best for those still waiting


Congrats buddy.


----------



## hari05

But Im not in AU and it is really important for me after spending all the time, effort and money. If they dont revert back after 92 days, can i call them up and enquire about the reason for delay?

Will that have any negative impact on my application? Please help. Will I be able to call them since Im outside AU?






shnasj said:


> Mate, its too tricky to predict anything because in some cases it takes ages.
> Look here at my timeline:
> 
> 
> But If you are in Australia, no body cares about when they will give you grant because when you apply for visa they give you bridging visa, which allows the same rights as your intended visa so I don't care whether they will take 4 years to decide. Because original business when you got to come to start living here ,find job and pay rent and bills.
> 
> Regards
> 
> PTE 22 MAY | EOI 24 SEPTEMBER 15 | Invite November 23 | Application Lodged 22 January 16 |CO contact 02 Feb | Medicals 10 Feb | Request Complete 10 Feb | Second CO contact 3 Mar |Skill Support contact 23 Mar | 3rd CO contact 6th April | Call for Enquiry Regarding Employment 8 April | Grant ??


----------



## menal

After 93 very long days finally I got my grant!!! Thanks for your support and good luck to all that are waiting.


----------



## Raiyan

menal said:


> After 93 very long days finally I got my grant!!! Thanks for your support and good luck to all that are waiting.


Congratulations and all the very best dude.


----------



## vikaschandra

menal said:


> After 93 very long days finally I got my grant!!! Thanks for your support and good luck to all that are waiting.


Congratulations


----------



## vikaschandra

JIPM said:


> I've been quietly reading this thread to get an idea of the timing I could expect for my application and now that my visa has been granted I just wanted to share my own timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO: Structural Engineer - 233214
> IELTS: General L8.5/R9.0/W7.5/S8.5 - 07 November 2015
> EA Outcome: Masters Degree, 122 months experience - 13 January 2016
> EOI Submission: with 65 Points - 13 January 2016
> Invited: 22 January 2016
> Visa Application Lodged: +wife and 4 kids - 23 January 2016
> Docs Submitted: incl. Form 80 - 05 February 2016
> 1st CO Contact (GSM Brisbane): requested Meds & PCC - 10 Feb 2016
> Docs Submitted: incl. Form 1023 with notification of incorrect passport numbers in application - 08 March 2016
> 2nd CO Contact (GSM Brisbane): requested certified copy of national ID card: 18 March 2016
> Docs Submitted: 20 March 2016
> Grant: 16 May 2016
> 
> On 12 May 2016 I called GSM Brisbane to request a reminder note to be added to my case but they said they could not do it on my behalf and that I should email gsm dot brisbane at border dot gov dot au to add a reminder note myself... didn't do it because I didn't expect much effect. I will never know if the call had anything to do with us receiving the grant in the following few days.
> 
> All the best for those still waiting


Congratulations


----------



## Prash2533

JIPM said:


> I've been quietly reading this thread to get an idea of the timing I could expect for my application and now that my visa has been granted I just wanted to share my own timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO: Structural Engineer - 233214
> IELTS: General L8.5/R9.0/W7.5/S8.5 - 07 November 2015
> EA Outcome: Masters Degree, 122 months experience - 13 January 2016
> EOI Submission: with 65 Points - 13 January 2016
> Invited: 22 January 2016
> Visa Application Lodged: +wife and 4 kids - 23 January 2016
> Docs Submitted: incl. Form 80 - 05 February 2016
> 1st CO Contact (GSM Brisbane): requested Meds & PCC - 10 Feb 2016
> Docs Submitted: incl. Form 1023 with notification of incorrect passport numbers in application - 08 March 2016
> 2nd CO Contact (GSM Brisbane): requested certified copy of national ID card: 18 March 2016
> Docs Submitted: 20 March 2016
> Grant: 16 May 2016
> 
> On 12 May 2016 I called GSM Brisbane to request a reminder note to be added to my case but they said they could not do it on my behalf and that I should email gsm dot brisbane at border dot gov dot au to add a reminder note myself... didn't do it because I didn't expect much effect. I will never know if the call had anything to do with us receiving the grant in the following few days.
> 
> All the best for those still waiting


Congrats buddy.


----------



## Prash2533

menal said:


> After 93 very long days finally I got my grant!!! Thanks for your support and good luck to all that are waiting.


congrats menal


----------



## Prash2533

jairichi said:


> Better solution is not to change name after marriage.


Lesson learnt and we have not added surname to our daughters name in their passports. But traditionally Surname for every women changes after marriage due to change in caste. I am only giving this info in form 80 as my wife had a passport before marriage and that was updated after marriage to add my name and change her surname. Though she had not traveled anywhere/no visa stamped on that passport, so should we mention that previous passport number?


----------



## bhuiyena

Experts, do you know if there is anyway to extend IED (Initial Entry Day)?


----------



## vikaschandra

Prash2533 said:


> Lesson learnt and we have not added surname to our daughters name in their passports. But traditionally Surname for every women changes after marriage due to change in caste. I am only giving this info in form 80 as my wife had a passport before marriage and that was updated after marriage to add my name and change her surname. Though she had not traveled anywhere/no visa stamped on that passport, so should we mention that previous passport number?


On form 80 there is a question (No.11 & 12) which asks does the applicant have any other previous travel document dis you not mention about the okd passport there?? If not you should


----------



## vikaschandra

bhuiyena said:


> Experts, do you know if there is anyway to extend IED (Initial Entry Day)?


No you cannot by yourself. Though if there is genuine reason and extension is needed you can email the CO to request for it and state the reason


----------



## Prash2533

vikaschandra said:


> On form 80 there is a question (No.11 & 12) which asks does the applicant have any other previous travel document dis you not mention about the okd passport there?? If not you should


Yups i mentioned the old passport number there and gave the reason change in surname and spouse name added and that caused me to rethink over Q4 to mention "known by any other name".


----------



## choudharykrishna

Prash2533 said:


> Congrats buddy.


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## choudharykrishna

menal said:


> After 93 very long days finally I got my grant!!! Thanks for your support and good luck to all that are waiting.


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## Mithung

*Grant*

Guys, received the GRANT for myself, wifey and kiddo this morning at 6:30 AM from the Brisbane team :second::second:. No CO contact. Its a DIRECT GRANT! IED 2nd May 2017

A big shout out to all the members of this wonderful forum for the all the support and guidance you provided. Without you this would never have been possible. 

Thanks you Guys. Your grant will come soon too 

Copying my signature for the mobile users.

189 | Mechanical Engineer | 233512 |
19-03-2016 | IELTS | L8.5 R8 W7 S7 |
04-04-2016 | EA CDR + RSA |
15-04-2016 | EA Positive Outcome |
15-04-2016 | EOI Submitted | 70 Points |
26-04-2016 | Invitation Received |
27-04-2016 | Visa Lodged | All Documents Front Loaded |
28-04-2016 | Medicals Completed |
19-05-2016 | Visa Grant - Direct Grant |
02-05-2017 | IED |


----------



## vikaschandra

Mithung said:


> Guys, received the GRANT for myself, wifey and kiddo this morning at 6:30 AM from the Brisbane team :second::second:. No CO contact. Its a DIRECT GRANT! IED 2nd May 2017
> 
> A big shout out to all the members of this wonderful forum for the all the support and guidance you provided. Without you this would never have been possible.
> 
> Thanks you Guys. Your grant will come soon too
> 
> Copying my signature for the mobile users.
> 
> 189 | Mechanical Engineer | 233512 |
> 19-03-2016 | IELTS | L8.5 R8 W7 S7 |
> 04-04-2016 | EA CDR + RSA |
> 15-04-2016 | EA Positive Outcome |
> 15-04-2016 | EOI Submitted | 70 Points |
> 26-04-2016 | Invitation Received |
> 27-04-2016 | Visa Lodged | All Documents Front Loaded |
> 28-04-2016 | Medicals Completed |
> 19-05-2016 | Visa Grant - Direct Grant |
> 02-05-2017 | IED |


Congratulations Mithung


----------



## Prash2533

Mithung said:


> Guys, received the GRANT for myself, wifey and kiddo this morning at 6:30 AM from the Brisbane team :second::second:. No CO contact. Its a DIRECT GRANT! IED 2nd May 2017
> 
> A big shout out to all the members of this wonderful forum for the all the support and guidance you provided. Without you this would never have been possible.
> 
> Thanks you Guys. Your grant will come soon too
> 
> Copying my signature for the mobile users.
> 
> 189 | Mechanical Engineer | 233512 |
> 19-03-2016 | IELTS | L8.5 R8 W7 S7 |
> 04-04-2016 | EA CDR + RSA |
> 15-04-2016 | EA Positive Outcome |
> 15-04-2016 | EOI Submitted | 70 Points |
> 26-04-2016 | Invitation Received |
> 27-04-2016 | Visa Lodged | All Documents Front Loaded |
> 28-04-2016 | Medicals Completed |
> 19-05-2016 | Visa Grant - Direct Grant |
> 02-05-2017 | IED |


Celebrations::cheer2


----------



## jschopra

dorcus said:


> My husbands B tech mark sheet specifies the medium of instruction as English.
> Isn't his degree certificate and mark sheet sufficient evidences for functional English.Members who provided evidence for spouse's functional English please help.


Degree certificate and marksheet are not considered valid.
Usually universities have a ready format for this certificate.
I got for my spouse as well though her bachelor's was a 5 year course.
The university had the format ready and just entered her enrollment no.

Its not a lengthy or troublesome process, but you just have to find time and maybe travel to your university.


----------



## jschopra

Mithung said:


> Guys, received the GRANT for myself, wifey and kiddo this morning at 6:30 AM from the Brisbane team :second::second:. No CO contact. Its a DIRECT GRANT! IED 2nd May 2017
> 
> A big shout out to all the members of this wonderful forum for the all the support and guidance you provided. Without you this would never have been possible.
> 
> Thanks you Guys. Your grant will come soon too
> 
> Copying my signature for the mobile users.
> 
> 189 | Mechanical Engineer | 233512 |
> 19-03-2016 | IELTS | L8.5 R8 W7 S7 |
> 04-04-2016 | EA CDR + RSA |
> 15-04-2016 | EA Positive Outcome |
> 15-04-2016 | EOI Submitted | 70 Points |
> 26-04-2016 | Invitation Received |
> 27-04-2016 | Visa Lodged | All Documents Front Loaded |
> 28-04-2016 | Medicals Completed |
> 19-05-2016 | Visa Grant - Direct Grant |
> 02-05-2017 | IED |


Congratulations!!

Happy to see one or two mechanical engineers getting the grants in the midst.
Its a great hope for shawn and me.

Best of luck for future.


----------



## Arvmech

Hey guys,
i have been a silent spectator in this forum for a very long time. i am very happy to inform that i got my grant yesterday. From the many posts of the forum members, i can say that i was lucky in getting the grant in such a short period of time. Though my waiting time is nothing compared to the some of the other forum members, i would advice you to stay strong and your grant will come. Find below my timeline.
ANZSCO code : 233513 - Production or Plant Engineer
PTE : 09.12.15 - overall 89
Experience : 4.5 yrs
Total points - 70 (30 for age + 15 for edu + 5 for experience + 20 for PTE)
TOEFL for EA - 21.01.16 - 102 / 120 
EA +ve - 14.02.16
EOI applied - 29.02.16
EOI invited - 09.03.16
Visa lodged - 04.04.16
Medicals - 19.04.16
PCC - 21.04.16
CO contact - 22.04.16 for resubmitting PTE score through website
Request completed - 22.04.16
Grant - 18.05.16
No employee verification.


----------



## vikaschandra

Arvmech said:


> Hey guys,
> i have been a silent spectator in this forum for a very long time. i am very happy to inform that i got my grant yesterday. From the many posts of the forum members, i can say that i was lucky in getting the grant in such a short period of time. Though my waiting time is nothing compared to the some of the other forum members, i would advice you to stay strong and your grant will come. Find below my timeline.
> ANZSCO code : 233513 - Production or Plant Engineer
> PTE : 09.12.15 - overall 89
> Experience : 4.5 yrs
> Total points - 70 (30 for age + 15 for edu + 5 for experience + 20 for PTE)
> TOEFL for EA - 21.01.16 - 102 / 120
> EA +ve - 14.02.16
> EOI applied - 29.02.16
> EOI invited - 09.03.16
> Visa lodged - 04.04.16
> Medicals - 19.04.16
> PCC - 21.04.16
> CO contact - 22.04.16 for resubmitting PTE score through website
> Request completed - 22.04.16
> Grant - 18.05.16
> No employee verification.


Congratulations Arvmech on the speedy grant.


----------



## Raiyan

bhuiyena said:


> Experts, do you know if there is anyway to extend IED (Initial Entry Day)?


From forum replies, this question is asked several times. I saw several replies as this is impossible (yes, word is correct) to change.

If you can change by requesting CO, pls do a reply here, so that we can be aware of this option.

BR//Raiyan


----------



## M R

Mithung said:


> Guys, received the GRANT for myself, wifey and kiddo this morning at 6:30 AM from the Brisbane team :second::second:. No CO contact. Its a DIRECT GRANT! IED 2nd May 2017
> 
> A big shout out to all the members of this wonderful forum for the all the support and guidance you provided. Without you this would never have been possible.
> 
> Thanks you Guys. Your grant will come soon too
> 
> Copying my signature for the mobile users.
> 
> 189 | Mechanical Engineer | 233512 |
> 19-03-2016 | IELTS | L8.5 R8 W7 S7 |
> 04-04-2016 | EA CDR + RSA |
> 15-04-2016 | EA Positive Outcome |
> 15-04-2016 | EOI Submitted | 70 Points |
> 26-04-2016 | Invitation Received |
> 27-04-2016 | Visa Lodged | All Documents Front Loaded |
> 28-04-2016 | Medicals Completed |
> 19-05-2016 | Visa Grant - Direct Grant |
> 02-05-2017 | IED |


Congratulations Bro. ! happy for you


----------



## M R

jschopra said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Happy to see one or two mechanical engineers getting the grants in the midst.
> Its a great hope for shawn and me.
> 
> Best of luck for future.


Hi JS, 

Which team is processing your case ..... Brisbane or Adelaide ?


----------



## Sahiledge

Mithung said:


> Guys, received the GRANT for myself, wifey and kiddo this morning at 6:30 AM from the Brisbane team :second::second:. No CO contact. Its a DIRECT GRANT! IED 2nd May 2017
> 
> A big shout out to all the members of this wonderful forum for the all the support and guidance you provided. Without you this would never have been possible.
> 
> Thanks you Guys. Your grant will come soon too
> 
> Copying my signature for the mobile users.
> 
> 189 | Mechanical Engineer | 233512 |
> 19-03-2016 | IELTS | L8.5 R8 W7 S7 |
> 04-04-2016 | EA CDR + RSA |
> 15-04-2016 | EA Positive Outcome |
> 15-04-2016 | EOI Submitted | 70 Points |
> 26-04-2016 | Invitation Received |
> 27-04-2016 | Visa Lodged | All Documents Front Loaded |
> 28-04-2016 | Medicals Completed |
> 19-05-2016 | Visa Grant - Direct Grant |
> 02-05-2017 | IED |


I lodged my visa application just a day before your date of lodgement. Your visa grant is giving me jitters. 
Congrats brother. 
All the best wishes for future.


----------



## jschopra

M R said:


> Hi JS,
> 
> Which team is processing your case ..... Brisbane or Adelaide ?


Hi,

Adelaide. Though I am not sure they are processing or not 
Its a hard wait. Hoping grant next week


----------



## Vizyzz

Congratulations to all who got their grants :bouquet::tada:


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Today we saw two instances where Mechanical engineer and Production engineers got speedy grants, even within one month of lodging the visa application. Good to see such instances and we feel that COs are really working..

But on the other side when we look at our applications our perception changes.. only thing we could do is stay optimistic. Today or tomorrow VISA grant has to come, there are no two ways about it.

God Bless All !!


----------



## M R

jschopra said:


> Hi,
> 
> Adelaide. Though I am not sure they are processing or not
> Its a hard wait. Hoping grant next week



Mine is Adelaide too. 
Yes, You should get it within this month. Wish you all the luck!


----------



## Mithung

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Mithung


Thanks Vikas. Thanks for clearing all the doubts I had. 



jschopra said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Happy to see one or two mechanical engineers getting the grants in the midst.
> Its a great hope for shawn and me.
> 
> Best of luck for future.


Thanks Js. Been following you and Shawn for quite sometime. I am sure you will get your grants soon.



M R said:


> Congratulations Bro. ! happy for you


Thanks MR. Waiting to hear good news from your end as well.



Sahiledge said:


> I lodged my visa application just a day before your date of lodgement. Your visa grant is giving me jitters.
> Congrats brother.
> All the best wishes for future.


Thanks Sahil. In case you didn't have any CO contact, you can expect your grant shortly.


----------



## Viaan

Victor90 said:


> No they just request form 80 and 1399
> At first i was puzzled coz it didnt match their website of form 80 and 1221
> So i just check it at other forum suggested by wishmeluck
> 
> But it seems all fine


Hi Victor,

Congrats 

Did u claim any points for employment? were there any verification?

Viaan


----------



## DT2702

Congrats to all who got grants this week and the last. 

I haven't been very active but its great to read the "Golden e-mail" posts; Overwhelming emotion of joy after all the perseverance. Some of the stories are so brilliant, No less than a Movie.

It gives the right dose of optimism to all of us. Thanks everyone for sharing it with us. 


Regards,
DT2702


----------



## l0nglive

I applied for VISA on 22 Feb 2016, got my docs uploaded fully on 19 Mar 2016. Today, the 19 May 2016, 2 months from the last interaction, I was granted. 

It's 60 days instead of the normal 90 days that my agent told me. Maybe I was lucky.


----------



## Sush1

Wish you and myself all the luck:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:



jschopra said:


> Hi,
> 
> Adelaide. Though I am not sure they are processing or not
> Its a hard wait. Hoping grant next week


----------



## johnnyaus

Hello All,

I have just received the Golden Mail from Brisbane CO. Mine was a neither quick one nor delayed one.

Thank you all for your support. Best wishes to all who are waiting for their grant


----------



## choudharykrishna

johnnyaus said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have just received the Golden Mail from Brisbane CO. Mine was a neither quick one nor delayed one.
> 
> Thank you all for your support. Best wishes to all who are waiting for their grant


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## vikaschandra

l0nglive said:


> I applied for VISA on 22 Feb 2016, got my docs uploaded fully on 19 Mar 2016. Today, the 19 May 2016, 2 months from the last interaction, I was granted.
> 
> It's 60 days instead of the normal 90 days that my agent told me. Maybe I was lucky.





johnnyaus said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have just received the Golden Mail from Brisbane CO. Mine was a neither quick one nor delayed one.
> 
> Thank you all for your support. Best wishes to all who are waiting for their grant


Congratulations


----------



## Izpro

Hi All, 

I have been following this forum in the shadows for some time but have decided to step into the light! ��

I have been waiting for my grant for over 100 days now and I can say that the wait is quite frustrating! But I am positive and keeping my faith and hope alive. Australia is a beautiful country and I can't wait to call this place home for ever. 

For everyone still waiting please stay positive. Our grants are sure to come. 

Here is my timeline below: 


271311: SOLICITOR (ONSHORE APPLICATION)
26-09-15 IELTS 
14-11-15 EOI Submit (189) 60 Points 
26-11-15 ADMISSION AS AN AUSTRALIAN LAWYER =+SKILL ASSESSMENT
08-01-16 Invitation received
18-01-16 Visa Lodged including PCCs 
29-01-16 Health Assessments for family
18-02-16 First CO Contact requesting evidence of employment for me and FORM 80 for both my spouse and I. 
19-02-16 Required Documents Uploaded
23-03-16 Request for more documents with regards to work experience
24-03-16 Info provided
29-03-16 Request for evidence of skill assessment
30-03-16 to 4-04-16 Several documents and correspondence sent to point out to DIBP that as stated on website for Solicitors evidence of admission amounts to positive skills assessment.
29-04-2016 DIPB writes to confirm that they have now received evidence of skills assessment.
XX-XX-16 Grant


----------



## Onshore

Izpro said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following this forum in the shadows for some time but have decided to step into the light! ��
> 
> I have been waiting for my grant for over 100 days now and I can say that the wait is quite frustrating! But I am positive and keeping my faith and hope alive. Australia is a beautiful country and I can't wait to call this place home for ever.
> 
> For everyone still waiting please stay positive. Our grants are sure to come.
> 
> Here is my timeline below:
> 
> 
> 271311: SOLICITOR (ONSHORE APPLICATION)
> 26-09-15 IELTS
> 14-11-15 EOI Submit (189) 60 Points
> 26-11-15 ADMISSION AS AN AUSTRALIAN LAWYER =+SKILL ASSESSMENT
> 08-01-16 Invitation received
> 18-01-16 Visa Lodged including PCCs
> 29-01-16 Health Assessments for family
> 18-02-16 First CO Contact requesting evidence of employment for me and FORM 80 for both my spouse and I.
> 19-02-16 Required Documents Uploaded
> 23-03-16 Request for more documents with regards to work experience
> 24-03-16 Info provided
> 29-03-16 Request for evidence of skill assessment
> 30-03-16 to 4-04-16 Several documents and correspondence sent to point out to DIBP that as stated on website for Solicitors evidence of admission amounts to positive skills assessment.
> 29-04-2016 DIPB writes to confirm that they have now received evidence of skills assessment.
> XX-XX-16 Grant




Looks like u guys playing hide and seek.


----------



## munahid

*It is a grant for me !*

I was silent viewer of this great forum, and couldn't stop myself to share that received golden grant email today from GSM ADELAID myself, wife and 2 year old son.

Visa applied 19 Jan, 2016:fingerscrossed:
Visa Grant 18 May, 2016:eyebrows:
IED: 23 Feb, 2017lane:

Thank you all for supporting each other.


----------



## Onshore

johnnyaus said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have just received the Golden Mail from Brisbane CO. Mine was a neither quick one nor delayed one.
> 
> Thank you all for your support. Best wishes to all who are waiting for their grant


Congrats can u pls copy paste ur time line here tyanx


----------



## friezo

189 | Civil Engineer | 233211 |
15-08-2014 Signup Agreement with MARA AIMS Singapore
07-11-2014 EA CDR Submitted 
22-01-2015 IELTS L8.0 R7.5 W6.5 S6.0 
13-03-2015 EA Positive Outcome|
30-03-2015 EOI 190 Submitted 55+5 NSW
03-12-2015 NSW Invitation Received 
03-12-2015 300 AUD fees paid and applied For NSW State sposnsorship
05-01-2016 Moved to 60 pts with out state sposnorship based on experience (15pts)
22-01-2016 EOI 189 Submitted 60pts
03-02-2016 Recieved ITA 189
24-02-2016 189 Visa Lodged 
07-03-2016 Indian & Singapore PCC Uploaded
09-03-2016 Medicals Completed
11-03-2016 CO contact Brisbane. Request stuatory declaration in lieu of Saudi PCC . request completed on 14-03-2016
19-05-2016 | Visa Grant – Myself, wife and two kids, Must enter before Feb 2017
XX-XX-2017 | IED

My agent advised me to go for 190 and to not apply or wait for 189 . The switch over from 190 to 189 was based on the information from this forum. I was closely following NSW 190 Invite expat forum. In that a user named krish4aus had lodged both 189 and 190 , he got invited for 190 first on dec and got 189 invite on Jan 2016. He did mention that 2 to 3 months of backlogs are cleared and people with 60pts are getting invite in 3days time. So quickly asked my MARA agent to lodge 189 EOI for me on 22nd Jan and got invited on feb 2016. Thanks krish4aus and this forum without this I would been struck with 190. I even envyed people getting 189 invites and 189 was like a distant dream to me. This forum has been immense help and more useful than my MARA agent. I learnt to create immiaccount from this forum, agent even refused me about the login details. I came to know about the grant befor my agent updated me. Thank you for all the people sharing there insights and All the best for the people waiting for the grant !!!!. Thanks to immitrackers too ,lot of information in that too


----------



## Izpro

munahid said:


> I was silent viewer of this great forum, and couldn't stop myself to share that received golden grant email today from GSM ADELAID myself, wife and 2 year old son.
> 
> Visa applied 19 Jan, 2016:fingerscrossed:
> Visa Grant 18 May, 2016:eyebrows:
> IED: 23 Feb, 2017lane:
> 
> Thank you all for supporting each other.


Congrats. We lodged on the same date. So hopefully mine should follow shortly. Fingers crossed and optimistic


----------



## Moh1244

jairichi said:


> Marriage certificates are issued within 1-2 week.
> 1. If CO contacts you then you will be given 28 days to upload your documents. So, you decide.
> 2. Set up an appointment with medical panel authorized by DIBP in your country. They will do the medicals and upload the report directly for immigration authorities to see. Physical examination, X-ray, blood and urine test.
> 3. https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf
> https://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDocuments/Documents/1221.pdf
> 5. All information of your work experience that includes experience letter and pay slips or IT returns or bank statements.
> 
> Educational qualification documents, PTE/IELTS score report, passport size photographs, CV/resume, Skills assessment, passport, DOB certificate, etc.


Thanks Jairichi for this information,
Just in case someone else readsApplication under Special Marriage Act takes 30 days. Also, if any one can advise, how to make amendments in already lodged visa application.

Regards
Mohinder


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Congrats Mithung.


----------



## sol79

Congrats to everyone who received their grants


----------



## ManjilTam

Do we need to upload wife CV as well (secondary applicant ) ?


----------



## Sush1

*50 Days Gone*

50 Days gone since Lodgement



23/03/2016 - Invitation Received
01/04/2016 - Lodged. Document Uploaded, Documents Uploaded
21/04/2016 - IMMI Assessment Commence received, Documents Required
28/04/2016- Documents Uploaded
Grant- ???


----------



## jairichi

ManjilTam said:


> Do we need to upload wife CV as well (secondary applicant ) ?


Better to upload it.


----------



## Sahiledge

ManjilTam said:


> Do we need to upload wife CV as well (secondary applicant ) ?


In Case you are claiming 5 points for partners skill, then it's better to upload his/her CV. 
You must have uploaded it at the time of skill assessment.


----------



## jairichi

Moh1244 said:


> Thanks Jairichi for this information,
> Just in case someone else readsApplication under Special Marriage Act takes 30 days. Also, if any one can advise, how to make amendments in already lodged visa application.
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder


That makes sense of the delay in getting a marriage certificate.
You cannot change anything once you upload them. You will need to fill form 1023 for correcting your incorrect answers.


----------



## rahul1987

Hi all 
After a very long wait.. I have received the Golden email. 
I would like to thanks everyone her for the continuous support and guidance.


----------



## pras07

rahul1987 said:


> Hi all
> After a very long wait.. I have received the Golden email.
> I would like to thanks everyone her for the continuous support and guidance.


Congratulations Rahul. Please share your timeline and when you received that email?


----------



## rsr904

Congrats to everyone who has got a grant. Your wait is over. You guys who are waiting for grants from a long time take courage. May be the outside agencies which are doing a verification of your employment and security checks are slow. All the best. Pray that all of you get your grants soon.


----------



## sol79

rahul1987 said:


> Hi all
> After a very long wait.. I have received the Golden email.
> I would like to thanks everyone her for the continuous support and guidance.


Congrats bro. Was it a direct grant? Or did you receive any request for documents (or an IMMI Assessment Commence notification)?


----------



## TimJO

Dear Fellow Applicants,

Can any one explain what a "direct grant" is? I see a lot of applicants use this term.

Many thanks.


----------



## jairichi

TimJO said:


> Dear Fellow Applicants,
> 
> Can any one explain what a "direct grant" is? I see a lot of applicants use this term.
> 
> Many thanks.


If CO does not contact you and you get a direct grant mail it is 'Direct Grant'


----------



## sol79

It's where you get a grant without any contact or request for more details from the CO.


----------



## Robi.bd

Maybe my application is one of the oldest one...?


----------



## ta2605

Is anyone submitting application to EA.... my consultant told me that EA website is under maintenance .... so not supporting uploading... Is she right


----------



## johnnyaus

Onshore said:


> Congrats can u pls copy paste ur time line here tyanx


Hello Onshore,

EOI : 16-Feb-2016
Invite : 09-March-2016
Applied : 15-March-2016
First CO Contact : 02-April-2016. Form 80 & Medical requested
Docs Uploaded : 08-April-2016
Visa Grant : 19-May-2016
IED : 22-March-2017

No Conditions.


----------



## zeeshan355

jschopra said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Happy to see one or two mechanical engineers getting the grants in the midst.
> Its a great hope for shawn and me.
> 
> Best of luck for future.


Even me....:boxing::boxing::boxing:

share the same field as you guys sardarg.....

:juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## biswa

Hi,

I have got my PR approved (189-261313) lat week. The must first entry date mentioned is : 18th March 2017.

Now, here I got a scenario : My current employer want to send me to USA for 6 months. It would be sometime starting from next month or so.

So, my query is : Can i apply for visa for another country(USA) and go there before I do this first entry to Australia ? Is there any implication ?

Regards
Biswa


----------



## kingofnowhere

Hey all, though am not a 2016 applied in dec 2015 just wanted to share my timeline (see signature)

you can check bit more details here in 2015 thread


----------



## zeeshan355

Onshore said:


> Looks like u guys playing hide and seek.


Best of luck for all applicants awaiting golden email...

Good that people come forward and appreciate the services done in this forum, to build career and guide towards future endevors.

hats off to all involved in this forum trying to help eachother and making dreams possible.

each drop counts in an ocean, so never hold back urself, and keep rocking...


----------



## aussieby2016

Robi.bd said:


> Maybe my application is one of the oldest one...?


Same Pinch....


----------



## jairichi

biswa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got my PR approved (189-261313) lat week. The must first entry date mentioned is : 18th March 2017.
> 
> Now, here I got a scenario : My current employer want to send me to USA for 6 months. It would be sometime starting from next month or so.
> 
> So, my query is : Can i apply for visa for another country(USA) and go there before I do this first entry to Australia ? Is there any implication ?
> 
> Regards
> Biswa


Yes, you can do that. No worries.


----------



## Sahiledge

ta2605 said:


> Is anyone submitting application to EA.... my consultant told me that EA website is under maintenance .... so not supporting uploading... Is she right


It happens some times but does not last for a long period. 
You can find more information in a separate thread for EA applications.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...66-engineers-australia-skills-assessment.html


----------



## johnnyaus

biswa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got my PR approved (189-261313) lat week. The must first entry date mentioned is : 18th March 2017.
> 
> Now, here I got a scenario : My current employer want to send me to USA for 6 months. It would be sometime starting from next month or so.
> 
> So, my query is : Can i apply for visa for another country(USA) and go there before I do this first entry to Australia ? Is there any implication ?
> 
> Regards
> Biswa


Not at All....
Go to America Buddy... and then enter Australia before 18-March-2017


----------



## biswa

Thank you !


----------



## Kundan1985

Hi all,
Today i received the golden mail of grant letter for myself, wife and kid.
Although, i did not participated much in this forum but i received very valuable inputs from this forum.
I would like to personally thanks to all the experts in this forum.

EOI RECEIVED : 9th march (software engg)
Application submitted : 30th march
CO contact for medical, PCC and form 80,1221 on 18th April (CO FROM ADELAIDE)
All forms sumitted on 27th April
Received direct grant on 19th May.

I wish all those are waiting will get there grant soon.

Thank u


----------



## andreyx108b

Kundan1985 said:


> Hi all, Today i received the golden mail of grant letter for myself, wife and kid. Although, i did not participated much in this forum but i received very valuable inputs from this forum. I would like to personally thanks to all the experts in this forum. EOI RECEIVED : 9th march (software engg) Application submitted : 30th march CO contact for medical, PCC and form 80,1221 on 18th April (CO FROM ADELAIDE) All forms sumitted on 27th April Received direct grant on 19th May. I wish all those are waiting will get there grant soon. Thank u


Congrats!


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations !!!
I uploaded the required documents on 28th April. Can you please tell me who was the CO from Adelaide.

Regards



Kundan1985 said:


> Hi all,
> Today i received the golden mail of grant letter for myself, wife and kid.
> Although, i did not participated much in this forum but i received very valuable inputs from this forum.
> I would like to personally thanks to all the experts in this forum.
> 
> EOI RECEIVED : 9th march (software engg)
> Application submitted : 30th march
> CO contact for medical, PCC and form 80,1221 on 18th April (CO FROM ADELAIDE)
> All forms sumitted on 27th April
> Received direct grant on 19th May.
> 
> I wish all those are waiting will get there grant soon.
> 
> Thank u


----------



## Raiyan

ManjilTam said:


> Do we need to upload wife CV as well (secondary applicant ) ?



Well, it was also my question and I did not. CO did not ask for this on 1st contact.


----------



## sol79

Sush1 said:


> 50 Days gone since Lodgement
> 
> 
> 
> 23/03/2016 - Invitation Received
> 01/04/2016 - Lodged. Document Uploaded, Documents Uploaded
> 21/04/2016 - IMMI Assessment Commence received, Documents Required
> 28/04/2016- Documents Uploaded
> Grant- ???


Similar lodgement and commencement timelines. Hope we both get our grants soon


----------



## sol79

Raiyan said:


> Well, it was also my question and I did not. CO did not ask for this on 1st contact.


Some documents are at the CO's discretion. In some cases, a different CO picks up your case through the process and may ask for other docs. Here's what I've read about from others posts:

1. Birth certificate
2. Resume (any format) for you and spouse (even if you're not claiming partner skill points).
3. ACS/Skill assessment copy (even if you provide the reference ID).
4. English Test score copy for you and dependents (even if you provide the test/score ID).
5. Payslips or Bank statement or Tax returns/Form 16s (as additional proof of employment).
6. Form 80/1221.
7. Form 815 (health undertaking - if you've had anything like Tuberculosis in the past).
8. Passport photo.

Upload as many of these as possible and you stand a good chance for a direct grant.


----------



## sol79

Kundan1985 said:


> Hi all,
> Today i received the golden mail of grant letter for myself, wife and kid.
> Although, i did not participated much in this forum but i received very valuable inputs from this forum.
> I would like to personally thanks to all the experts in this forum.
> 
> EOI RECEIVED : 9th march (software engg)
> Application submitted : 30th march
> CO contact for medical, PCC and form 80,1221 on 18th April (CO FROM ADELAIDE)
> All forms sumitted on 27th April
> Received direct grant on 19th May.
> 
> I wish all those are waiting will get there grant soon.
> 
> Thank u


Congrats!! What was your points score?


----------



## jairichi

Kundan1985 said:


> Hi all,
> Today i received the golden mail of grant letter for myself, wife and kid.
> Although, i did not participated much in this forum but i received very valuable inputs from this forum.
> I would like to personally thanks to all the experts in this forum.
> 
> EOI RECEIVED : 9th march (software engg)
> Application submitted : 30th march
> CO contact for medical, PCC and form 80,1221 on 18th April (CO FROM ADELAIDE)
> All forms sumitted on 27th April
> Received direct grant on 19th May.
> 
> I wish all those are waiting will get there grant soon.
> 
> Thank u


Our timeline is same as yours from the date of lodgment of visa except that our initial CO contact was on 22nd April 2016 and we uploaded PCC on 15th April 2016. Waiting to get that golden email.


----------



## Tarun1410

jairichi said:


> Our timeline is same as yours from the date of lodgment of visa except that our initial CO contact was on 22nd April 2016 and we uploaded PCC on 15th April 2016. Waiting to get that golden email.


Guys.. Lots of grants today.. Stay positive.. We are next!


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

Dear Seniors

I have a question
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Visa lodged -11th March
Co contacted - 11th April requried oversea PCC and military certificate
Additionally required documents will be uploaded next week 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Does this mean my other documents are ok?
I am worried that they maybe make verification to my current company.
I claimed 15 for experience and might get fired once my company finds out that I am in Visa process.
If I submit those additional documents, will they give me grant or check all document again?


----------



## Raiyan

Robi.bd said:


> Maybe my application is one of the oldest one...?


I saw that brisbane team is processing applications slower than Adelaide team. But anyway, these are all speculations based on timeline and grant trend. I can recommend you not to loose heart and keep watching for grant soon.


----------



## jairichi

Raiyan said:


> Well, it was also my question and I did not. CO did not ask for this on 1st contact.


Well, it is entirely up to you to load additional documents. Even though I am the spouse of primary applicant and not claiming any partner points we uploaded my resume, educational certificates, experience letters, IT returns, pay slips and IELTS score report.


----------



## Thil12

I hope what you say comes true... 100 days and counting!


----------



## Sahiledge

GoodbyeKorea said:


> Dear Seniors
> 
> I have a question
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Visa lodged -11th March
> Co contacted - 11th April requried oversea PCC and military certificate
> Additionally required documents will be uploaded next week
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Does this mean my other documents are ok?
> I am worried that they maybe make verification to my current company.
> I claimed 15 for experience and might get fired once my company finds out that I am in Visa process.
> If I submit those additional documents, will they give me grant or check all document again?


I am no senior, but verification of employment is very uncertain. It can either be carried or may not be questioned at all. Most of us have such doubts for our current employment, whether it will sabotage our jobs. But i guess we shall be ready for such situations and firing us from our present job might not be the only way for the employer to react to such verification. 
A smart excuse may save the day.


----------



## Sush1

What I have learnt from the experts here is that you should tell the HR before the verification happens. They will first tell the purpose and then verify what ever they want to.
I dont think any employer will sack you on this. Yesterday when I spoke to HR about this, they told me that there are lot of people doing the same activity (getting the reference letter). It was a surprise to me so HR also knows about the trend.
So finally, my suggestion is to tell the Employer/ HR upfront rather than waiting for a surprise for the employer.

Regards



Sahiledge said:


> I am no senior, but verification of employment is very uncertain. It can either be carried or may not be questioned at all. Most of us have such doubts for our current employment, whether it will sabotage our jobs. But i guess we shall be ready for such situations and firing us from our present job might not be the only way for the employer to react to such verification.
> A smart excuse may save the day.


----------



## rahul1987

Hi all 

After a very long wait I received the Golden email... 
I would like to thank everyone for the consistent guidance and motivation. 

Below is my time line. 

Ielts jan 2015
Acs Feb 2015
Invite Feb 2016
Visa filed: 6 march 2016
Grant 16 may 2016


----------



## jschopra

I have no idea what to feel about my situation. Should I be hopeful. Should I be worried. The only calculation I have is that I complete 90 days after lodging application on 23rd. 

No idea when the grant will come. No idea what's taking so long. There has been no employment verification at any of my jobs. No call from Australian Embassy to me. Don't know what's happening.

I know there is nothing much we people can do except waiting. But it gets hard with each day. Best of luck to all of us who are waiting. Hope the grants flow quick.


----------



## rahul1987

jschopra said:


> I have no idea what to feel about my situation. Should I be hopeful. Should I be worried. The only calculation I have is that I complete 90 days after lodging application on 23rd.
> 
> No idea when the grant will come. No idea what's taking so long. There has been no employment verification at any of my jobs. No call from Australian Embassy to me. Don't know what's happening.
> 
> I know there is nothing much we people can do except waiting. But it gets hard with each day. Best of luck to all of us who are waiting. Hope the grants flow quick.


You should be hopeful.. You grant is on its way... Don't wait for the grant to come it will come. In the mean time prepare yourself.. Get some certification.. Learn the Australian lingo.... There is so much to be done...


----------



## dakshch

Congratulations to all those who received their grants today.

164 days for me, hope the wait ends soon, like tomorrow


----------



## rcintra

jschopra said:


> I have no idea what to feel about my situation. Should I be hopeful. Should I be worried. The only calculation I have is that I complete 90 days after lodging application on 23rd.
> 
> No idea when the grant will come. No idea what's taking so long. There has been no employment verification at any of my jobs. No call from Australian Embassy to me. Don't know what's happening.
> 
> I know there is nothing much we people can do except waiting. But it gets hard with each day. Best of luck to all of us who are waiting. Hope the grants flow quick.


Don't loose hope!

My agent told me that when the CO contacts the 90 day limit starts again...

Keep focused in enjoying your family's company. When your grant letter finally arrives, you'll be prepared to move out.

Regards!!


----------



## zeeshan355

ta2605 said:


> Is anyone submitting application to EA.... my consultant told me that EA website is under maintenance .... so not supporting uploading... Is she right


You can check by going on EA Website, instead of asking your agent...

take some pain in doing it, if u want to enjoy the fruits later.


----------



## rcintra

Guys, I have just received my Grant Letter!

Thank everybody for the support. The ones who haven't received the grant, be patient. It will turn out fine!

My timeline is as follows:

Civil Engineer 233211 
PTE-A 13/02/16 (65+) 
Skills Assessment (EA) 19/02/16 
EoI Lodged (65 points) 24/02/16 
Invitation 09/03/16 
Visa Lodged - 16/03/16 
CO Contacted - 14/04/16
Responded CO - 21/04/16
Visa Grant - 19/05/16


----------



## zeeshan355

Sush1 said:


> What I have learnt from the experts here is that you should tell the HR before the verification happens. They will first tell the purpose and then verify what ever they want to.
> I dont think any employer will sack you on this. Yesterday when I spoke to HR about this, they told me that there are lot of people doing the same activity (getting the reference letter). It was a surprise to me so HR also knows about the trend.
> So finally, my suggestion is to tell the Employer/ HR upfront rather than waiting for a surprise for the employer.
> 
> Regards


I agree with you...
If claiming 15 points for employement, 90% it will be verified...
I claimed 10 points, got a call to me and employer, at the same time.
In my case i was lucky as the IVR was confusing, so CO called me to confirm details and ask for the right extension, she was good to say that any manager from ur division is OK.
So I gave extn. for my sales manager, and informed him that he can expect a call.
This way u can avoid HR, by getting ur desired manager.
Hope this makes sense, and help by not letting HR know about YOUR secret hidout plans behind the walls of your salary paying companies.


:boxing::boxing::boxing:
:juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## zeeshan355

jschopra said:


> I have no idea what to feel about my situation. Should I be hopeful. Should I be worried. The only calculation I have is that I complete 90 days after lodging application on 23rd.
> 
> No idea when the grant will come. No idea what's taking so long. There has been no employment verification at any of my jobs. No call from Australian Embassy to me. Don't know what's happening.
> 
> I know there is nothing much we people can do except waiting. But it gets hard with each day. Best of luck to all of us who are waiting. Hope the grants flow quick.


Dont be like one devdas running behind paro , there is much in life other than thinking of visa.
continue your daily routine, and just forget about the visa, it will come when it has to... i know its not easy because you have invested your time and money, but chill thats the only way out. instead of crying.


----------



## Sahiledge

Sush1 said:


> What I have learnt from the experts here is that you should tell the HR before the verification happens. They will first tell the purpose and then verify what ever they want to.
> I dont think any employer will sack you on this. Yesterday when I spoke to HR about this, they told me that there are lot of people doing the same activity (getting the reference letter). It was a surprise to me so HR also knows about the trend.
> So finally, my suggestion is to tell the Employer/ HR upfront rather than waiting for a surprise for the employer.
> 
> Regards


Informing the employer creates an hostile atmosphere for us to work. We don't know how much time will it take for us to get grant but a surprise to HR seems worth a risk. Somehow this way does not seem appealing. 
Although, this is my personal view.


----------



## Sush1

You need a Roles and Responsibilities Letter also/ Reference Letter from HR to be uploaded as a part of Work Experience Documents. How you will get that then ?



Sahiledge said:


> Informing the employer creates an hostile atmosphere for us to work. We don't know how much time will it take for us to get grant but a surprise to HR seems worth a risk. Somehow this way does not seem appealing.
> Although, this is my personal view.


----------



## sol79

jschopra said:


> I have no idea what to feel about my situation. Should I be hopeful. Should I be worried. The only calculation I have is that I complete 90 days after lodging application on 23rd.
> 
> No idea when the grant will come. No idea what's taking so long. There has been no employment verification at any of my jobs. No call from Australian Embassy to me. Don't know what's happening.
> 
> I know there is nothing much we people can do except waiting. But it gets hard with each day. Best of luck to all of us who are waiting. Hope the grants flow quick.


Hang in there bro. It's coming


----------



## Sahiledge

Sush1 said:


> You need a Roles and Responsibilities Letter also/ Reference Letter from HR to be uploaded as a part of Work Experience Documents. How you will get that then ?


That's why I chose a statutory declaration from my immediate manager.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Congratulations to all on their grant.Best of luck for your future in Australia.


----------



## sandeshrego

jschopra said:


> I have no idea what to feel about my situation. Should I be hopeful. Should I be worried. The only calculation I have is that I complete 90 days after lodging application on 23rd.
> 
> No idea when the grant will come. No idea what's taking so long. There has been no employment verification at any of my jobs. No call from Australian Embassy to me. Don't know what's happening.
> 
> I know there is nothing much we people can do except waiting. But it gets hard with each day. Best of luck to all of us who are waiting. Hope the grants flow quick.


I am shocked with your words. You are the guy who is encouraging and motivating everyone to keep their spirits up for the grant:boxing:. Come on. You will definitely get your grant by June in worst case. We are all together in this.


----------



## andreyx108b

rcintra said:


> Guys, I have just received my Grant Letter! Thank everybody for the support. The ones who haven't received the grant, be patient. It will turn out fine! My timeline is as follows: Civil Engineer 233211 PTE-A 13/02/16 (65+) Skills Assessment (EA) 19/02/16 EoI Lodged (65 points) 24/02/16 Invitation 09/03/16 Visa Lodged - 16/03/16 CO Contacted - 14/04/16 Responded CO - 21/04/16 Visa Grant - 19/05/16


Congratulations!!


----------



## i.nevermore

Congratulations to all who have received the Visa in this month.....

When will be the next round of Invites anyone has info. about this...?


----------



## jairichi

i.nevermore said:


> Congratulations to all who have received the Visa in this month.....
> 
> When will be the next round of Invites anyone has info. about this...?


25th May 2016.
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


----------



## Juke

Just got my grant! 

Now to plan the move! Had 32 days after lodgement.

Wish everyone the best while waiting for yours; it will surely come!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jairichi

Juke said:


> Just got my grant!
> 
> Now to plan the move! Had 32 days after lodgement.
> 
> Wish everyone the best while waiting for yours; it will surely come!:fingerscrossed:


Based on your signature when did CO contact you? 27/05 or 17/05?


----------



## Juke

jairichi said:


> Based on your signature when did CO contact you? 27/05 or 17/05?



Sorry for the confusion, it was 27/04/16. I've amended my signature now.


----------



## jairichi

Juke said:


> Sorry for the confusion, it was 27/04/16. I've amended my signature now.


No worries. Congrats.


----------



## andreyx108b

Juke said:


> Just got my grant! Now to plan the move! Had 32 days after lodgement. Wish everyone the best while waiting for yours; it will surely come!:fingerscrossed:


Congrats!


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Juke said:


> Just got my grant!
> 
> Now to plan the move! Had 32 days after lodgement.
> 
> Wish everyone the best while waiting for yours; it will surely come!:fingerscrossed:




Congrats Juke.


----------



## Rishistrider

Hang in there, js buddy..know *wat* *ur* going through.. *M* in the same boat.. Same timeline.. Lodged on 26th Feb.. Every morning starts with hope *n* by evening, ends in frustration.. But *nyt* comes with renewed energy that grant mail may pop in next mornin. ... Every day is excruciatingly depressing... But enjoy your wait with *ur* loved ones *cos* *m* sure it's just round the corner.. This month, for sure.. *N* then it'll be party time.. Do keep us posted..
*
Please don't use text-speak in your posts - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator*


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Rishistrider said:


> Hang in there, js buddy..know wat ur going through.. M in the same boat.. Same timeline.. Lodged on 26th Feb.. Every morning starts with hope n by evening, ends in frustration.. But nyt comes with renewed energy that grant mail may pop in next mornin. ... Every day is excruciatingly depressing... But enjoy your wait with ur loved ones cos m sure it's just round the corner.. This month, for sure.. N then it'll be party time.. Do keep us posted..


Same here buddy.. I also lodged on 26th Feb and counting since then. I also have same story from morning to evening and this story when I took the first step way back in Oct'15. That time estimated six months but it is getting extended day by day.

But lets see - when will be our turn in getting PR. As there is a saying- Everything has its time and everything happens for GOOD !!


----------



## theonerox

*A good day for Mechanical Engineers*

Quite a day for Mechanical & Production Engineers today. Congratulations to all who got the grant!!

Rest of us still waiting for the golden email, hang in there, rejoice on this thread with our friends who share the good news and have a cold one mates!!

Heads Up Austraralia, You're gonna get flooded with a lot of awesome EF mates soon!!!!


----------



## mommymonster

Juke said:


> Just got my grant!
> 
> Now to plan the move! Had 32 days after lodgement.
> 
> Wish everyone the best while waiting for yours; it will surely come!:fingerscrossed:


Congrats! I had a CO contact on 26/4/16 requesting for my transcript and latest employment reference letter. Both documents were uploaded within 2-3 days but I just learnt about clicking the IP button which I did on 3/5/16.

I hope my golden email will come soon!


----------



## mommymonster

*Got our grant this blessed Friday*



mommymonster said:


> Congrats! I had a CO contact on 26/4/16 requesting for my transcript and latest employment reference letter. Both documents were uploaded within 2-3 days but I just learnt about clicking the IP button which I did on 3/5/16.
> 
> I hope my golden email will come soon!


Oh my God! Just moments after my last comment here in this forum, I received the GOLDEN email in my inbox! Total disbelief! Extremely pleasant surprise for myself, spouse and 2 kids this blessed Friday morning 6.40am Singapore time. 

I was literally shivering as I noticed the multiple email notifications coming in. And I clearly remember one member mentioned about an email titled "Skillselect has ceased". Panic got into me as I slowly opened the following 4 emails one by one. Tears started to fill up my eyes. Yeah! This calls for a celebration! 

Thanks to everyone, mainly sol79 and jairichi (yes, i will always remember you both!). These 2 individuals were my avid listeners and advisers as well as the first 2 to attend to my maiden question here on this forum. My prayers are with you guys. Hope you get your GOLDEN emails really soon!


----------



## vutu

*Congratulation*



mommymonster said:


> Oh my God! Just moments after my last comment here in this forum, I received the GOLDEN email in my inbox! Total disbelief! Extremely pleasant surprise for myself, spouse and 2 kids this blessed Friday morning 6.40am Singapore time.
> 
> I was literally shivering as I noticed the multiple email notifications coming in. And I clearly remember one member mentioned about an email titled "Skillselect has ceased". Panic got into me as I slowly opened the following 4 emails one by one. Tears started to fill up my eyes. Yeah! This calls for a celebration!
> 
> Thanks to everyone, mainly sol79 and jairichi (yes, i will always remember you both!). These 2 individuals were my avid listeners and advisers as well as the first 2 to attend to my maiden question here on this forum. My prayers are with you guys. Hope you get your GOLDEN emails really soon!


Congratulation. May i know who was your processing team? Brisbane or Adelaide.


----------



## chln.murthy

mommymonster said:


> Oh my God! Just moments after my last comment here in this forum, I received the GOLDEN email in my inbox! Total disbelief! Extremely pleasant surprise for myself, spouse and 2 kids this blessed Friday morning 6.40am Singapore time.
> 
> I was literally shivering as I noticed the multiple email notifications coming in. And I clearly remember one member mentioned about an email titled "Skillselect has ceased". Panic got into me as I slowly opened the following 4 emails one by one. Tears started to fill up my eyes. Yeah! This calls for a celebration!
> 
> Thanks to everyone, mainly sol79 and jairichi (yes, i will always remember you both!). These 2 individuals were my avid listeners and advisers as well as the first 2 to attend to my maiden question here on this forum. My prayers are with you guys. Hope you get your GOLDEN emails really soon!


Congratulations my friend and wish us good luck


----------



## sridevimca20022

chln.murthy said:


> Congratulations my friend and wish us good luck


Congratulations😄😄😄


----------



## namqas

mommymonster said:


> Oh my God! Just moments after my last comment here in this forum, I received the GOLDEN email in my inbox! Total disbelief! Extremely pleasant surprise for myself, spouse and 2 kids this blessed Friday morning 6.40am Singapore time.
> 
> 
> 
> I was literally shivering as I noticed the multiple email notifications coming in. And I clearly remember one member mentioned about an email titled "Skillselect has ceased". Panic got into me as I slowly opened the following 4 emails one by one. Tears started to fill up my eyes. Yeah! This calls for a celebration!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone, mainly sol79 and jairichi (yes, i will always remember you both!). These 2 individuals were my avid listeners and advisers as well as the first 2 to attend to my maiden question here on this forum. My prayers are with you guys. Hope you get your GOLDEN emails really soon!




Congratulations!! Have a good future ahead.


----------



## andygeorge

I got an invite today only.. will be applying by Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## binhphan

Hi every body,
Please give me some advice.
I am 30 year olds, female, not yet married. I got the BE from university of Tasmania, Australia - major in Electronics and Communication. After that I was back to Vietnam and have been working here since date of graduation. I have 6 years of experience, including:
- 10 months as electrical engineer, in a power plant project (review drawing and technical documents)
- 2 years as project coordinator in another power plant project + 1y8m as planning specialist
- 8 month as sale representative
- 1n a half year as maintenance engineer in wire line service (repair tools and equipment, mainly electronics board)
I have intention to apply for visa 189, nominated skill is electronic engineer. my IELTS score is 7.5 (but writing n speaking 6.5).
My total point as i self-calculate is:
- 30 point (under 32 yo)
- 15 point (qualification BE)
- 5 point (Australian study requirement -->is it possible???)
- 5 point (Study in regional Australia)
Can my experience give me another 5 points (3-5 years in nominated skill occupation or a closely related skill occupation (I think electronic and electrical are closed)?
Am I capable to gain the approval for visa 189?
Would you please give me some recommendation to improve my point.
Thank you very much.
Binh


----------



## kiwi_miner

*Question*

Hi QLIZ

Sorry to hijack this thread but I was wondering what does the acronym IEM mean?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dinusubba

mommymonster said:


> Oh my God! Just moments after my last comment here in this forum, I received the GOLDEN email in my inbox! Total disbelief! Extremely pleasant surprise for myself, spouse and 2 kids this blessed Friday morning 6.40am Singapore time.
> 
> I was literally shivering as I noticed the multiple email notifications coming in. And I clearly remember one member mentioned about an email titled "Skillselect has ceased". Panic got into me as I slowly opened the following 4 emails one by one. Tears started to fill up my eyes. Yeah! This calls for a celebration!
> 
> Thanks to everyone, mainly sol79 and jairichi (yes, i will always remember you both!). These 2 individuals were my avid listeners and advisers as well as the first 2 to attend to my maiden question here on this forum. My prayers are with you guys. Hope you get your GOLDEN emails really soon!


Congrats


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

mommymonster said:


> Oh my God! Just moments after my last comment here in this forum, I received the GOLDEN email in my inbox! Total disbelief! Extremely pleasant surprise for myself, spouse and 2 kids this blessed Friday morning 6.40am Singapore time.
> 
> I was literally shivering as I noticed the multiple email notifications coming in. And I clearly remember one member mentioned about an email titled "Skillselect has ceased". Panic got into me as I slowly opened the following 4 emails one by one. Tears started to fill up my eyes. Yeah! This calls for a celebration!
> 
> Thanks to everyone, mainly sol79 and jairichi (yes, i will always remember you both!). These 2 individuals were my avid listeners and advisers as well as the first 2 to attend to my maiden question here on this forum. My prayers are with you guys. Hope you get your GOLDEN emails really soon!


Congratulations.


----------



## ginugeorge

binhphan said:


> Hi every body,
> Please give me some advice.
> I am 30 year olds, female, not yet married. I got the BE from university of Tasmania, Australia - major in Electronics and Communication. After that I was back to Vietnam and have been working here since date of graduation. I have 6 years of experience, including:
> - 10 months as electrical engineer, in a power plant project (review drawing and technical documents)
> - 2 years as project coordinator in another power plant project + 1y8m as planning specialist
> - 8 month as sale representative
> - 1n a half year as maintenance engineer in wire line service (repair tools and equipment, mainly electronics board)
> I have intention to apply for visa 189, nominated skill is electronic engineer. my IELTS score is 7.5 (but writing n speaking 6.5).
> My total point as i self-calculate is:
> - 30 point (under 32 yo)
> - 15 point (qualification BE)
> - 5 point (Australian study requirement -->is it possible???)
> - 5 point (Study in regional Australia)
> Can my experience give me another 5 points (3-5 years in nominated skill occupation or a closely related skill occupation (I think electronic and electrical are closed)?
> Am I capable to gain the approval for visa 189?
> Would you please give me some recommendation to improve my point.
> Thank you very much.
> Binh


Yes. you can utilize your work experience in Vietnam. Also you can include 190 visa for State sponsorship. These two makes your point above 60 for sure.


----------



## binoyjt

I have seen this in Multpile Threads. "Clicked on the IP Button". Can someone help me with what does this mean.

I have uploaded all the documents for me and my wife. Her medicals are scheduled for tomorrow after which we should be good enough with the Requirements. 

I applied for the Visa on 19th May 2016.

Kindly help me with what does the IP Button Mean?


----------



## kamalendra

binoyjt said:


> I have seen this in Multpile Threads. "Clicked on the IP Button". Can someone help me with what does this mean.
> 
> I have uploaded all the documents for me and my wife. Her medicals are scheduled for tomorrow after which we should be good enough with the Requirements.
> 
> I applied for the Visa on 19th May 2016.
> 
> Kindly help me with what does the IP Button Mean?


that button becomes available only upon CO contact when they require any further documents, then you have to upload the document and click that button,,,,, however for the first time (in lodgment process) no need to do anything, just upload all the documents and thats it from your side.


----------



## jahanzeb84

andygeorge said:


> I got an invite today only.. will be applying by Tuesday or Wednesday.


Andy,

Can you share your timelines please?


----------



## andreyx108b

binoyjt said:


> I have seen this in Multpile Threads. "Clicked on the IP Button". Can someone help me with what does this mean. I have uploaded all the documents for me and my wife. Her medicals are scheduled for tomorrow after which we should be good enough with the Requirements. I applied for the Visa on 19th May 2016. Kindly help me with what does the IP Button Mean?


Information provided button


----------



## jschopra

binoyjt said:


> I have seen this in Multpile Threads. "Clicked on the IP Button". Can someone help me with what does this mean.
> 
> I have uploaded all the documents for me and my wife. Her medicals are scheduled for tomorrow after which we should be good enough with the Requirements.
> 
> I applied for the Visa on 19th May 2016.
> 
> Kindly help me with what does the IP Button Mean?


IP button means "Information Provided" button.
Once you are done with the medicals, you can click Information Provided to update the status of your application.

That way, the CO knows that you have submitted all the required/requested information. The CO will know when they come back to check your application.


----------



## sol79

mommymonster said:


> Oh my God! Just moments after my last comment here in this forum, I received the GOLDEN email in my inbox! Total disbelief! Extremely pleasant surprise for myself, spouse and 2 kids this blessed Friday morning 6.40am Singapore time.
> 
> I was literally shivering as I noticed the multiple email notifications coming in. And I clearly remember one member mentioned about an email titled "Skillselect has ceased". Panic got into me as I slowly opened the following 4 emails one by one. Tears started to fill up my eyes. Yeah! This calls for a celebration!
> 
> Thanks to everyone, mainly sol79 and jairichi (yes, i will always remember you both!). These 2 individuals were my avid listeners and advisers as well as the first 2 to attend to my maiden question here on this forum. My prayers are with you guys. Hope you get your GOLDEN emails really soon!


Congratulations MM, and thanks for the wishes 
Always glad to help. Have a great time in Aus (take your time moving though, we're heading into winter now, but it's still sunny most days)


----------



## binoyjt

kamalendra said:


> that button becomes available only upon CO contact when they require any further documents, then you have to upload the document and click that button,,,,, however for the first time (in lodgment process) no need to do anything, just upload all the documents and thats it from your side.


Thanks For the Quick Reply. Any idea as to when would a CO be assigned for my case.


----------



## binoyjt

jschopra said:


> IP button means "Information Provided" button.
> Once you are done with the medicals, you can click Information Provided to update the status of your application.
> 
> That way, the CO knows that you have submitted all the required/requested information. The CO will know when they come back to check your application.


Thanks For the Quick Reply. Any idea as how long will it take for CO Assignment?


----------



## jschopra

binoyjt said:


> Thanks For the Quick Reply. Any idea as how long will it take for CO Assignment?


There is no fixed time. Some people have a CO assigned the next day. Some didn't get a CO allocation intimation and got a direct grant. You never know.

You can see various timelines here and get an idea. Hope it helps


----------



## Ind79

Hey guys,

It's been 94 days since visa lodged, and 71 days since CO contact. 

I applied from onshore (Sydney), and now on bridging visa A. As per the bridging visa, I cannot leave Australia till a decision has been made by DIBP. 

Is there ICT BA with the same timelines as mine, and waiting for a decision?
---------------------------------------------
261111 - ICT BA 
189 visa lodged - 16 Feb
CO contact - 10 March
Submitted reqested docs - 23 March
Bridging visa active - 16 May
Waiting for grant...


----------



## andreyx108b

jschopra said:


> There is no fixed time. Some people have a CO assigned the next day. Some didn't get a CO allocation intimation and got a direct grant. You never know. You can see various timelines here and get an idea. Hope it helps


Usually it is between 2-6 weeks for most of the applicants.


----------



## kritigulshan

Its been 7 weeks since lodging the application but no CO assigned yet.Generally it takes 2-6 weeks for a CO to be assigned.Should I be worried ?


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Good to see lots of Guys are getting visa grants this week and hope it will increase more in coming weeks and they should clear all back-log before financial year ends......

One thing I noticed is most the guys who got PR this week are of April.. I mean they lodged application in April and got visa in May, even including CO contacts, this is good that COs are working pretty fast on such applications.

Hope they work equally fast on the applications lodged before April too!!


----------



## samsonk76

Hi,

Just had my verification yesterday from Delhi. Does the Employer verification happen after this?


Eagerly awaiting our grants :fingerscrossed:


_____________________________________________________

ICT Business Analyst 261111 (65 Points)
ACS CLEARED 3/12/2015
EOI Submitted 11/12/2015
Invited 29/01/2016 
Visa Lodged 17/02/2016 
1st CO Contact 29/02/2016
Medicals & PCC Completed 15/03/2016 
2nd CO Contact 07/04/2016 - PCC for Spouse UAE visit - Sent correct dates for UAE visit (less than a year) requesting exemption

CO confirmed UAE PCC not required 23/04/2016
Verification call from Delhi 19/05/2016
Grant : XX/XX/2016


----------



## buddha77

Hello Sn's,

I am new to group......read couple of pages and found informative.
VISA Lodged: 25th Feb 2016 through an agent.
Query___Pl advice how to get updates/get first hand information... as contacting agent after few weeks is pain and often receives the same answer. I read somewhere that there is way duplicate the application and get first hand info, pl advice how to do that and is it advisable to do that or not?
thanks


----------



## jairichi

mommymonster said:


> Oh my God! Just moments after my last comment here in this forum, I received the GOLDEN email in my inbox! Total disbelief! Extremely pleasant surprise for myself, spouse and 2 kids this blessed Friday morning 6.40am Singapore time.
> 
> I was literally shivering as I noticed the multiple email notifications coming in. And I clearly remember one member mentioned about an email titled "Skillselect has ceased". Panic got into me as I slowly opened the following 4 emails one by one. Tears started to fill up my eyes. Yeah! This calls for a celebration!
> 
> Thanks to everyone, mainly sol79 and jairichi (yes, i will always remember you both!). These 2 individuals were my avid listeners and advisers as well as the first 2 to attend to my maiden question here on this forum. My prayers are with you guys. Hope you get your GOLDEN emails really soon!


Congrats MM. Happy to hear the good news. Thanks for remembering us. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## jairichi

kiwi_miner said:


> Hi QLIZ
> 
> Sorry to hijack this thread but I was wondering what does the acronym IEM mean?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I think you are asking about IED (Initial Entry Date), date before which one has to activate PR.


----------



## sandeshrego

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Good to see lots of Guys are getting visa grants this week and hope it will increase more in coming weeks and they should clear all back-log before financial year ends......
> 
> One thing I noticed is most the guys who got PR this week are of April.. I mean they lodged application in April and got visa in May, even including CO contacts, this is good that COs are working pretty fast on such applications.
> 
> Hope they work equally fast on the applications lodged before April too!!


You are right. I had CO contact on 19th April Adelaide and everyone before 19th have got their PR. Also, after 19th to 27th everyone got it. I am the only guy pending:noidea: Even on Imnitracker 

Why exception to me, when everyone up to 27th who had CO contact have got it?:behindsofa:


----------



## kamalendra

todays seems to be dry day  just one grant so far


----------



## jschopra

sandeshrego said:


> You are right. I had CO contact on 19th April Adelaide and everyone before 19th have got their PR. Also, after 19th to 27th everyone got it. I am the only guy pending:noidea: Even on Imnitracker
> 
> Why exception to me, when everyone up to 27th who had CO contact have got it?:behindsofa:


Are you sure everyone with CO contact before 19th April have got their PR?


----------



## Siddhant

jschopra said:


> Are you sure everyone with CO contact before 19th April have got their PR?


no that is not correct


----------



## Onshore

Ind79 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> It's been 94 days since visa lodged, and 71 days since CO contact.
> 
> I applied from onshore (Sydney), and now on bridging visa A. As per the bridging visa, I cannot leave Australia till a decision has been made by DIBP.
> 
> Is there ICT BA with the same timelines as mine, and waiting for a decision?
> ---------------------------------------------
> 261111 - ICT BA
> 189 visa lodged - 16 Feb
> CO contact - 10 March
> Submitted reqested docs - 23 March
> Bridging visa active - 16 May
> Waiting for grant...





Same here applied from Melbourne 
16 feb visa lodge 
Co contact - 3 March 
Submitted requested form 80 - 22 March 
Bridging visa will b active on 3 August


----------



## dinusubba

buddha77 said:


> Hello Sn's,
> 
> I am new to group......read couple of pages and found informative.
> VISA Lodged: 25th Feb 2016 through an agent.
> Query___Pl advice how to get updates/get first hand information... as contacting agent after few weeks is pain and often receives the same answer. I read somewhere that there is way duplicate the application and get first hand info, pl advice how to do that and is it advisable to do that or not?
> thanks


You can create your own immi account using a different personal email id and then import the visa application using TRN or some other unique ids. 
Then you do not have to contact the agent for status. You can check it yourself. I am doing the same way.


----------



## Sush1

The problem is this that I report to the COO of the company. So its the same whether I go to HR or my immediate manager.


Sahiledge said:


> That's why I chose a statutory declaration from my immediate manager.


----------



## Abhi6060

sandeshrego said:


> You are right. I had CO contact on 19th April Adelaide and everyone before 19th have got their PR. Also, after 19th to 27th everyone got it. I am the only guy pending:noidea: Even on Imnitracker
> 
> 
> 
> Why exception to me, when everyone up to 27th who had CO contact have got it?:behindsofa:




You are mistaken, mate. I had CO contact in March. And there are many applicants of March and Feb, who are still waiting.


----------



## andreyx108b

jschopra said:


> Are you sure everyone with CO contact before 19th April have got their PR?


This is totally incorrect.


----------



## Vaish121

Hi all,
I lodged my application for 189 visa on 9 th may. Case officer contacted me on 17 th may and asked for my tax returns and my husband English competency, pcc and form 80.. My query is already I have uploaded my tax returns and my husband's English competency .. What should I do now?? Should I upload that again or I should prepare some other related documents?? Please help


----------



## MissionAus_2016

samsonk76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just had my verification yesterday from Delhi. Does the Employer verification happen after this?
> 
> 
> Eagerly awaiting our grants :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> _____________________________________________________
> 
> ICT Business Analyst 261111 (65 Points)
> ACS CLEARED 3/12/2015
> EOI Submitted 11/12/2015
> Invited 29/01/2016
> Visa Lodged 17/02/2016
> 1st CO Contact 29/02/2016
> Medicals & PCC Completed 15/03/2016
> 2nd CO Contact 07/04/2016 - PCC for Spouse UAE visit - Sent correct dates for UAE visit (less than a year) requesting exemption
> 
> CO confirmed UAE PCC not required 23/04/2016
> Verification call from Delhi 19/05/2016
> Grant : XX/XX/2016


Can you please specify what all happened and asked to you in verification call?


----------



## buddha77

dinusubba said:


> You can create your own immi account using a different personal email id and then import the visa application using TRN or some other unique ids.
> Then you do not have to contact the agent for status. You can check it yourself. I am doing the same way.


Thanks Dinesh. I actually used the same mail ID, that I submitted to agent/given in immi account
Q1
Will it effect my application?, I will not update anything , only want to view things
Q2
Will my agent come to know?, will he get any kind of mail to my login in immiaccount, as there is option of knowing when last login was done?


----------



## buddha77

Hello,
Just wondering how is brisbane team compared to one at Adelate, which is better/faster/more responsive or any comparisons?


----------



## dinusubba

buddha77 said:


> Thanks Dinesh.
> Q1
> Will it effect my application?, I will not update anything , only want to view things
> Q2
> Will my agent come to know?, will he get any kind of mail to my login in immiaccount, as there is option of knowing when last login was done?


1. No, unless you update anything. 
2. Agent will not get to know. Immi account and visa application are two different entities. The email id which was used to create Immi account will only get notification when a login happens to that Immi account. So when you login your agent will not get a notification. You can track last login only using immi account. 

In my case my agent has created immi account using my mail id. So I get a notification when ever he logs in. But he was not keen in sharing the password, so I created another account and imported my visa application. We can access application mail box as well and see if any communication happens from department.


----------



## sandeshrego

Abhi6060 said:


> You are mistaken, mate. I had CO contact in March. And there are many applicants of March and Feb, who are still waiting.


I agree with you Bro. I was actually referring to April guys who has CO contact or lodged visa. :fingerscrossed: They are clearing up Feb guys. You get yours by this month end or max. by June mid


----------



## vikaschandra

Vaish121 said:


> Hi all,
> I lodged my application for 189 visa on 9 th may. Case officer contacted me on 17 th may and asked for my tax returns and my husband English competency, pcc and form 80.. My query is already I have uploaded my tax returns and my husband's English competency .. What should I do now?? Should I upload that again or I should prepare some other related documents?? Please help


Tax returns would be the same. For language competency what document did you upload is it ielts results or letter from the college/university. If it is one of these upload them once again with new name. 

Probably the CO was not able to view the previously uploaded documents


----------



## syedfawad80

Guys, any one facing issue while uploading attachments (PDF or JPG format) in visa application as i'm unable to upload related attachments. Its written once is log into my immiacct that some users are facing uploading issue


----------



## Prash2533

*Queries*

Few quick questions:

1. Can we upload more docs after clicking IP button.
2. In the CO contact mail they have asked me to revert on [email protected]. So do I need to contact them on gsm.allocated or gsm.adelaide as I have been assigned Adelaide CO.
3. My wife passport has her name as First Name Surname. However some of her other documents like DL or pan Card have her name as First name only. Can I use them to upload or should refreain from using such documents with missing surname. These documents however do mention my name correctly but does not mention her surname.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vaish121

vikaschandra said:


> Vaish121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> I lodged my application for 189 visa on 9 th may. Case officer contacted me on 17 th may and asked for my tax returns and my husband English competency, pcc and form 80.. My query is already I have uploaded my tax returns and my husband's English competency .. What should I do now?? Should I upload that again or I should prepare some other related documents?? Please help
> 
> 
> 
> Tax returns would be the same. For language competency what document did you upload is it ielts results or letter from the college/university. If it is one of these upload them once again with new name.
> 
> Probably the CO was not able to view the previously uploaded documents
Click to expand...

I uploaded a letter from his college


----------



## vikaschandra

syedfawad80 said:


> Guys, any one facing issue while uploading attachments (PDF or JPG format) in visa application as i'm unable to upload related attachments. Its written once is log into my immiacct that some users are facing uploading issue


Check ths Size of the file. 
Try with different browser


----------



## vikaschandra

Vaish121 said:


> I uploaded a letter from his college


Upload it once again with new name Vaish. I was also asked to do so even when I had already provided the same. 
It would work fine


----------



## vikaschandra

Prash2533 said:


> Few quick questions:
> 
> 1. Can we upload more docs after clicking IP button.
> 2. In the CO contact mail they have asked me to revert on [email protected]. So do I need to contact them on gsm.allocated or gsm.adelaide as I have been assigned Adelaide CO.
> 3. My wife passport has her name as First Name Surname. However some of her other documents like DL or pan Card have her name as First name only. Can I use them to upload or should refreain from using such documents with missing surname. These documents however do mention my name correctly but does not mention her surname.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1. Yes you can upload more documents as evidence provided you have not reached the limit of 60 attachements per applicant 
2. You can use the email if as correspondence medium or just choose the alternative way of uploading on the immiaccount
3. If other documents like DL, Pan have not been asked for leave them aside do not upload them for now


----------



## Vaish121

vikaschandra said:


> Vaish121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I uploaded a letter from his college
> 
> 
> 
> Upload it once again with new name Vaish. I was also asked to do so even when I had already provided the same.
> It would work fine[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Ok sir .. I will do .. My co is from Brisbane .. So when can I expect a second contact or grant??
Click to expand...


----------



## gnt

jschopra said:


> Are you sure everyone with CO contact before 19th April have got their PR?


My last co contact was on 1st of April . No Grant till date mate.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

sandeshrego said:


> I agree with you Bro. I was actually referring to April guys who has CO contact or lodged visa. :fingerscrossed: They are clearing up Feb guys. You get yours by this month end or max. by June mid


I am also a Feb guy, hope your words gets true soon and they clear me up with Visa Grant.


----------



## vikaschandra

Vaish121 said:


> vikaschandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Upload it once again with new name Vaish. I was also asked to do so even when I had already provided the same.
> It would work fine[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Ok sir .. I will do .. My co is from Brisbane .. So when can I expect a second contact or grant??
> 
> 
> 
> Once you have uploaded all the requested documents let us hope the grant would come in 6-12 weeks time (average time) this is subject to CO being satisfied with all the documents provided as evidence.
Click to expand...


----------



## jairichi

sandeshrego said:


> You are right. I had CO contact on 19th April Adelaide and everyone before 19th have got their PR. Also, after 19th to 27th everyone got it. I am the only guy pending:noidea: Even on Imnitracker
> 
> Why exception to me, when everyone up to 27th who had CO contact have got it?:behindsofa:


You are wrong  Even we are waiting. See my timeline in signature.
As I told you earlier I am following your update.. You can call it cyber stalking


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats on receiving your grant..

Please share timeline




iamecstatic said:


> :first: I got the grant today morning. Thanks all of you for helping me out on various queries.
> 
> Does anyone knows how can I apply for my spouse, now?
> Also which thread should I follow now for helping with job search, travel and accommodation?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Standard reply..

Even when you mail them or call them.. this is what you will hear..





sandeshrego said:


> They did not say about giving grant. They mentioned "The application is currently undergoing routine processing. We will contact you if we require any further information."
> Mentioning their name and address
> 
> My agent did not contact them, they themselves sent it. Might be a standard reply.
> 
> In any ways all I can do is wait and be positive and research on job market in Aus till then


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

You will receive a standard reply.

"Application under routine checks. no time frame can be given"



TimJO said:


> Hello my fellow applicants,
> 
> Does anyone know the contact number of GSM Adelaide visa office? I want to call them to inquire about my visa application status.
> 
> Thanks Ahead.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats victor...




Victor90 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I got my grant this morning, though i didn't Participate much but would like to thank all of your guys info during my wait, hope those who have been waiting can get their grant soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> Visa lodged: 8th March
> CO contact request for form and medical: 30th March
> Lodged every required documents: 4 April
> Grant: 18th May


----------



## AbhishekKotian

jitinbhasin21 said:


> I am also a Feb guy, hope your words gets true soon and they clear me up with Visa Grant.


Same here applied in Feb. Hope we get it soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

You will receive a standard reply.

"Application under routine checks. no time frame can be given"



TimJO said:


> Hello my fellow applicants,
> 
> Does anyone know the contact number of GSM Adelaide visa office? I want to call them to inquire about my visa application status.
> 
> Thanks Ahead.


----------



## Vaish121

Ok let's hope for the early grant


----------



## mommymonster

vutu said:


> Congratulation. May i know who was your processing team? Brisbane or Adelaide.


Mine is Adelaide.


----------



## Prash2533

vikaschandra said:


> 1. Yes you can upload more documents as evidence provided you have not reached the limit of 60 attachements per applicant
> 2. You can use the email if as correspondence medium or just choose the alternative way of uploading on the immiaccount
> 3. If other documents like DL, Pan have not been asked for leave them aside do not upload them for now


Thanks Vikaschandra. My second question was regarding the correct email address. Would it be [email protected] or [email protected] I need to communicate them for getting the invoice for VAC2 charges for spouse functional english


----------



## vikaschandra

Prash2533 said:


> Thanks Vikaschandra. My second question was regarding the correct email address. Would it be [email protected] or [email protected] I need to communicate them for getting the invoice for VAC2 charges for spouse functional english


[email protected]


----------



## zeeshan355

samsonk76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just had my verification yesterday from Delhi. Does the Employer verification happen after this?
> 
> 
> Eagerly awaiting our grants :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> _____________________________________________________
> Normally verification is done for both employee and employer....
> They must have called your employer for verification as soon as they hang up your call or vice versa.


----------



## zeeshan355

mommymonster said:


> Mine is Adelaide.


Congrats Mommy....

Dont be a monster in Australia....

Bet Of Luck... and pray for all of us awaiting golden email...


----------



## sandeshrego

jschopra said:


> Are you sure everyone with CO contact before 19th April have got their PR?


I actually meant April lodged or CO contact guys from April 1 to April 26th


----------



## sandeshrego

jairichi said:


> You are wrong  Even we are waiting. See my timeline in signature.
> As I told you earlier I am following your update.. You can call it cyber stalking


Ha ha.. So, many April CO contacted guys with me... Hope they will grant us like they did last week in the coming week:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jairichi

sandeshrego said:


> Ha ha.. So, many April CO contacted guys with me... Hope they will grant us like they did last week in the coming week:fingerscrossed:


It is today or tomorrow


----------



## viga_friendz

*Visa Grant Notice!*

Hi Guys, 

I received the grant notification today! 
I just wanted to tell everyone that, it has been a long wait and it surely is worth it. (Sorry to the guys who has waited more than me!)

Now comes the other wait (Job Hunt, either within my org. or outside!)

I also wanted to give you guys hope that, (as far as I know), if you are eligible for an Australian Visa -- You definitely get it. No if's and but's!!!

Patience is the key!!!

_*Below is my timeline:*_

Visa Category : SC 189
Lodgement : 10 - Feb - 2016
CO contact : NEVER!!! (Since I uploaded all the required docs)
Visa Grant : 20 - May - 2016
IED : 01 - FEB - 2017
Team : GSM Adelaide


----------



## abhishek.gupta

hello 

Please let me know if anybody received their grants in May. Is there a VISA grant tracker where we can see how many grants were given daily.

ICT Business Analyst	261111 - 75 points
ACS-apply	1/13/2016
ACS-response	1/28/2016
EOI	2/1/2016
Invitation	2/3/2016
Case lodged	3/9/2016
form 80, medicals	3/25/2016
Query about PTE	4/4/2016
Response	4/5/2016
Grant	????
IED	????


----------



## aussieby2016

yesterday had a mail sent to my office HR for employment verification to which they replied today......now I guess next week it should be my turn to get the auspicious golden mail......in sha allah.....


----------



## jairichi

https://myimmitracker.com/



abhishek.gupta said:


> hello
> 
> Please let me know if anybody received their grants in May. Is there a VISA grant tracker where we can see how many grants were given daily.
> 
> ICT Business Analyst	261111 - 75 points
> ACS-apply	1/13/2016
> ACS-response	1/28/2016
> EOI	2/1/2016
> Invitation	2/3/2016
> Case lodged	3/9/2016
> form 80, medicals	3/25/2016
> Query about PTE	4/4/2016
> Response	4/5/2016
> Grant	????
> IED	????


----------



## vikaschandra

viga_friendz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received the grant notification today!
> I just wanted to tell everyone that, it has been a long wait and it surely is worth it. (Sorry to the guys who has waited more than me!)
> 
> Now comes the other wait (Job Hunt, either within my org. or outside!)
> 
> I also wanted to give you guys hope that, (as far as I know), if you are eligible for an Australian Visa -- You definitely get it. No if's and but's!!!
> 
> Patience is the key!!!
> 
> _*Below is my timeline:*_
> 
> Visa Category : SC 189
> Lodgement : 10 - Feb - 2016
> CO contact : NEVER!!! (Since I uploaded all the required docs)
> Visa Grant : 20 - May - 2016
> IED : 01 - FEB - 2017
> Team : GSM Adelaide


Congratulations


----------



## abhishek.gupta

congrats!!!!


----------



## jairichi

Congrats. What time did you get grant email?



viga_friendz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received the grant notification today!
> I just wanted to tell everyone that, it has been a long wait and it surely is worth it. (Sorry to the guys who has waited more than me!)
> 
> Now comes the other wait (Job Hunt, either within my org. or outside!)
> 
> I also wanted to give you guys hope that, (as far as I know), if you are eligible for an Australian Visa -- You definitely get it. No if's and but's!!!
> 
> Patience is the key!!!
> 
> _*Below is my timeline:*_
> 
> Visa Category : SC 189
> Lodgement : 10 - Feb - 2016
> CO contact : NEVER!!! (Since I uploaded all the required docs)
> Visa Grant : 20 - May - 2016
> IED : 01 - FEB - 2017
> Team : GSM Adelaide


----------



## viga_friendz

jairichi said:


> Congrats. What time did you get grant email?


It was around 1PM (Indian Standard Time)


----------



## jairichi

viga_friendz said:


> It was around 1PM (Indian Standard Time)


Thank you. Congrats again.


----------



## Moh1244

HI Guys,
Thank you for helping me with form 80 and 1221. Can someone please help me with 
1) I have Form 16 for all 7 years of my Job but have salary slips only for last 2 years, will there be any problem. 
2) Also, how can I remove passwords from my PDFs. Shall I print them and scan again. 
3) Do they contact my current employer or previous employers as well..

Regards
Mohinder


----------



## jairichi

Moh1244 said:


> HI Guys,
> Thank you for helping me with form 80 and 1221. Can someone please help me with
> 1) I have Form 16 for all 7 years of my Job but have salary slips only for last 2 years, will there be any problem.
> 2) Also, how can I remove passwords from my PDFs. Shall I print them and scan again.
> 3) Do they contact my current employer or previous employers as well..
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder


1. Form 16 should be fine.
2. Yes, do that.
3. Possible and it happens in random.


----------



## rahulsquirk

Moh1244 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Thank you for helping me with form 80 and 1221. Can someone please help me with
> 
> 1) I have Form 16 for all 7 years of my Job but have salary slips only for last 2 years, will there be any problem.
> 
> 2) Also, how can I remove passwords from my PDFs. Shall I print them and scan again.
> 
> 3) Do they contact my current employer or previous employers as well..
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mohinder




It's almost impossible to have payslips of every month of entire duration you have been employed. 
What worked for me is last 3 months payslip of current employer and last 3 months payslip of previous employer. 

To remove password... Open the pdf in chrome ( drag and drop into chrome works I think, In my case I had emailed the PDFs to myself ..) and then print it back as pdf. The new printed pdf is without password. 

I think the chances of employment verification is quite random. Didn't happen for me.


----------



## Abhi6060

Hi Jairichi and others,
I attended my graduation in Chandigarh from 2006 to 2009, however I'm from delhi and live here permanently. 
I didn't mention my stay of Chandigarh in the form that requires places in last 10 years. Will it be an issue?
And should I get a pcc from there too?
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

Abhi6060 said:


> Hi Jairichi and others,
> I attended my graduation in Chandigarh from 2006 to 2009, however I'm from delhi and live here permanently.
> I didn't mention my stay of Chandigarh in the form that requires places in last 10 years. Will it be an issue?
> And should I get a pcc from there too?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it was me I would have mentioned stay in Chandigarh. For example when I was in US I lived at 4 different addresses in the same state. I mentioned all of them.

Get PCC from PSK as it covers entire India and not bound to any specific state.


----------



## sarah.alvi

Hello everyone,

I have a question regarding name of my husband in documents. In some documents it is written Shabbir (with 'bb' which is correct) and somewhere it is written Shabir (with single 'b' which is pronounced the same). Is it an issue, will the CO consider it? please help..!!!


----------



## jairichi

sarah.alvi said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a question regarding name of my husband in documents. In some documents it is written Shabbir (with 'bb' which is correct) and somewhere it is written Shabir (with single 'b' which is pronounced the same). Is it an issue, will the CO consider it? please help..!!!



It is better to have name in all documents to match with what is mentioned in passport. There is a slight possibility that CO might overlook this discrepancy.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Its been long since DIBP is processing applications and they would have known by now the uniqueness of applications and thus would have set a deadline to complete the applications instead of just stating the average timelines for only 75% of applications(which is also not transparent as no where they publish the stats).

This department is well experienced now and seriously think of it and be transparent to the applicants.

All waiting folks - All the best for tomorrow and next week for VISA grants as another week is almost passed.


----------



## sarah.alvi

jairichi said:


> It is better to have name in all documents to match with what is mentioned in passport. There is a slight possibility that CO might overlook this discrepancy.


Thank you for the reply. Well there are only two document in which it has got mistake (i.e. Child's birth certificate and marriage certificate).. Can we submit affidavit for that?


----------



## vikaschandra

sarah.alvi said:


> Thank you for the reply. Well there are only two document in which it has got mistake (i.e. Child's birth certificate and marriage certificate).. Can we submit affidavit for that?


Yes that should help


----------



## dorcus

Hi


For subclass 189 we must provide pcc for countries in which we stayed for more than 12 months. But in the online application where we attach supporting documents, I find the following information which is confusing.

the total time spent outside Australia added up to 12 months or more; and

the time spent in any one country was more than 90 days; or

you are requested to do so by the department.



Is pcc required if we have stayed is a country for more than 3 months at a time ?


Please help


----------



## Moh1244

jairichi said:


> 1. Form 16 should be fine.
> 2. Yes, do that.
> 3. Possible and it happens in random.


Thank you Jairichi .
How Do I like your post. U are really a jem of a person. 

Regards
Mohinder


----------



## Moh1244

*Do we need Transcripts?*

Champions,
Do we need transcripts to be uploaded. I had a set got from University a year back. Do transcripts are required for spouse for whom I am not claiming any point.

Regards
Mohinder


----------



## Moh1244

rahulsquirk said:


> It's almost impossible to have payslips of every month of entire duration you have been employed.
> What worked for me is last 3 months payslip of current employer and last 3 months payslip of previous employer.
> 
> To remove password... Open the pdf in chrome ( drag and drop into chrome works I think, In my case I had emailed the PDFs to myself ..) and then print it back as pdf. The new printed pdf is without password.
> 
> I think the chances of employment verification is quite random. Didn't happen for me.


Hi, How did you get that skills are responsibilities certificate. I have changed 2 companies. How can I get for the previous employer.
Regards
Mohinder


----------



## jairichi

Moh1244 said:


> Thank you Jairichi .
> How Do I like your post. U are really a jem of a person.
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder


Thank you for your kind words. Everyone is a gem here


----------



## suewonder

sarah.alvi said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a question regarding name of my husband in documents. In some documents it is written Shabbir (with 'bb' which is correct) and somewhere it is written Shabir (with single 'b' which is pronounced the same). Is it an issue, will the CO consider it? please help..!!!


In my opinion, It will be better to correct your name either shabbir or shabir. 
Another option, while you are going to lodge visa there are form 80 and form 1221 where you have to mention if your name differs.


----------



## jairichi

Moh1244 said:


> Champions,
> Do we need transcripts to be uploaded. I had a set got from University a year back. Do transcripts are required for spouse for whom I am not claiming any point.
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder


No harm in uploading all documents related to your education.
Even though I am not claiming partner points I uploaded all education and work experience documents.


----------



## TimJO

Dear Fellow Applicants,

As per my below time line, my file was assigned to CO Ruth from Adelaide. Forms 80/1221 and medicals were requested, i uploaded all the requested documents and pushed the "information Provided button" and then sent a follow-up email and i got an automatic reply. My immiaccount status changed from "information requested" to "Assessment in progress" the next day.

Now i am still confused with the following statement made by the CO in the "IMMI 56s request for more information" pdf file under the timeframe for response:

*Timeframe for response

You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this

letter. You should provide your response in writing.

Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below.

As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day

it was transmitted.

If you do not reply within the timeframe specified above your application may be decided

without the department taking any action to obtain the requested information. If you are

unable to provide this information within this time you should contact us using the contact

details provided below.*

Did anyone get something like this? is this pdf a standard template used for everybody? Does this mean that i need to send some sort of a letter to Adelaide post office where i confirm that i uploaded the document? As i said, I've already uploaded all the requested documents to my immiaccount and did send an email and got an automatic response and my immiaccount status changed from "information requested" to "assessment in progress".


Thanks Ahead.



------------------------------
Visa Subclass: 189
ANZSCO: Industrial Engineer 233511
EA Outcome: 19-April-2016
EOI Submission: with 65 Points - 20-April-2016
Invited: 27 April 2016
Visa Applied: 28 April 2016
CO Contact (GSM Adelaide): 30 April 2016 - Medicals and Forms 80/1221 request
Forms Uploaded: 7-April-2016
Medicals Cleared : 11-May-2016
Grant: Fingers crossed


----------



## dorcus

Hello Please help me on this.


For subclass 189 we must provide pcc for countries in which we stayed for more than 12 months. But in the online application where we attach supporting documents, I find the following information which is confusing.

the total time spent outside Australia added up to 12 months or more; and

the time spent in any one country was more than 90 days; or

you are requested to do so by the department.



Is pcc required if we have stayed is a country for more than 3 months at a time ?


Please help


----------



## TimJO

Is any one assigned to CO Ruth from GSM Adelaide?


----------



## TimJO

dorcus said:


> Hello Please help me on this.
> 
> 
> For subclass 189 we must provide pcc for countries in which we stayed for more than 12 months. But in the online application where we attach supporting documents, I find the following information which is confusing.
> 
> the total time spent outside Australia added up to 12 months or more; and
> 
> the time spent in any one country was more than 90 days; or
> 
> you are requested to do so by the department.
> 
> 
> 
> Is pcc required if we have stayed is a country for more than 3 months at a time ?
> 
> 
> Please help



Did you get your CO assigned already?


----------



## zeeshan355

TimJO said:


> Is any one assigned to CO Ruth from GSM Adelaide?


There are many CO's DONT WORRY ABOUT THE NAME, NOTHING TO DO WITH HER....

next time CO will change, as the case rolles on to one CO to other....


----------



## jairichi

TimJO said:


> Dear Fellow Applicants,
> 
> As per my below time line, my file was assigned to CO Ruth from Adelaide. Forms 80/1221 and medicals were requested, i uploaded all the requested documents and pushed the "information Provided button" and then sent a follow-up email and i got an automatic reply. My immiaccount status changed from "information requested" to "Assessment in progress" the next day.
> 
> Now i am still confused with the following statement made by the CO in the "IMMI 56s request for more information" pdf file under the timeframe for response:
> 
> *Timeframe for response
> 
> You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this
> 
> letter. You should provide your response in writing.
> 
> Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below.
> 
> As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day
> 
> it was transmitted.
> 
> If you do not reply within the timeframe specified above your application may be decided
> 
> without the department taking any action to obtain the requested information. If you are
> 
> unable to provide this information within this time you should contact us using the contact
> 
> details provided below.*
> 
> Did anyone get something like this? is this pdf a standard template used for everybody? Does this mean that i need to send some sort of a letter to Adelaide post office where i confirm that i uploaded the document? As i said, I've already uploaded all the requested documents to my immiaccount and did send an email and got an automatic response and my immiaccount status changed from "information requested" to "assessment in progress".
> 
> 
> Thanks Ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------
> Visa Subclass: 189
> ANZSCO: Industrial Engineer 233511
> EA Outcome: 19-April-2016
> EOI Submission: with 65 Points - 20-April-2016
> Invited: 27 April 2016
> Visa Applied: 28 April 2016
> CO Contact (GSM Adelaide): 30 April 2016 - Medicals and Forms 80/1221 request
> Forms Uploaded: 7-April-2016
> Medicals Cleared : 11-May-2016
> Grant: Fingers crossed


This is a standard format letter CO sends an applicant requesting for documents. Documents requested will be listed in the letter. Once you upload requested documents you are required to click on "information provided" button. That is it and wait for further contact for CO or grant. 

For us CO contacted for US PCC. We uploaded documents and clicked on 'information provided' button and immediately the status changed from 'application received' to 'assessment in progress'.


----------



## zeeshan355

Thanks Ahead.

standard format for CO Contact....
submit the requested docs. through IMMI A/C.
and if possible by email.
then click the INFORMATION PROVIDED Button
your job done, status will change to Assessment in progress...
best of luck...
pray for all awaiting golden email...


------------


----------



## jairichi

dorcus said:


> Hello Please help me on this.
> 
> 
> For subclass 189 we must provide pcc for countries in which we stayed for more than 12 months. But in the online application where we attach supporting documents, I find the following information which is confusing.
> 
> the total time spent outside Australia added up to 12 months or more; and
> 
> the time spent in any one country was more than 90 days; or
> 
> you are requested to do so by the department.
> 
> 
> 
> Is pcc required if we have stayed is a country for more than 3 months at a time ?
> 
> 
> Please help


If it is easy to get that PCC then go ahead and get them. Or you can wait for CO to contact you and see whether those documents are requested.


----------



## TimJO

jairichi said:


> This is a standard format letter CO sends an applicant requesting for documents. Documents requested will be listed in the letter. Once you upload requested documents you are required to click on "information provided" button. That is it and wait for further contact for CO or grant.
> 
> For us CO contacted for US PCC. We uploaded documents and clicked on 'information provided' button and immediately the status changed from 'application received' to 'assessment in progress'.


Thank you for your reply. so the part requesting us to provide our response in writing is just misleading so there is no need to call their office or send an official letter via post right?

Thanks again and best of luck.


----------



## jairichi

TimJO said:


> Thank you for your reply. so the part requesting us to provide our response in writing is just misleading so there is no need to call their office or send an official letter via post right?
> 
> Thanks again and best of luck.


My wife came with an answer for your query. There will be instances where the requested documents could not be submitted by applicant within those 28 days and in those cases one has to send a letter of explanation to the provided mail address. If you had the documents requested and you uploaded them then you are all fine after clicking 'information provided' button.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats... 16 of May sure is a lucky day..






JIPM said:


> I've been quietly reading this thread to get an idea of the timing I could expect for my application and now that my visa has been granted I just wanted to share my own timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO: Structural Engineer - 233214
> IELTS: General L8.5/R9.0/W7.5/S8.5 - 07 November 2015
> EA Outcome: Masters Degree, 122 months experience - 13 January 2016
> EOI Submission: with 65 Points - 13 January 2016
> Invited: 22 January 2016
> Visa Application Lodged: +wife and 4 kids - 23 January 2016
> Docs Submitted: incl. Form 80 - 05 February 2016
> 1st CO Contact (GSM Brisbane): requested Meds & PCC - 10 Feb 2016
> Docs Submitted: incl. Form 1023 with notification of incorrect passport numbers in application - 08 March 2016
> 2nd CO Contact (GSM Brisbane): requested certified copy of national ID card: 18 March 2016
> Docs Submitted: 20 March 2016
> Grant: 16 May 2016
> 
> On 12 May 2016 I called GSM Brisbane to request a reminder note to be added to my case but they said they could not do it on my behalf and that I should email gsm dot brisbane at border dot gov dot au to add a reminder note myself... didn't do it because I didn't expect much effect. I will never know if the call had anything to do with us receiving the grant in the following few days.
> 
> All the best for those still waiting


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Mithun..

That's great news..
On one hand im very happy to know a mechanical engg. received grant.

On the other hand im confused.. why there is no progress with my application...

All the best for the big move..

have a blast..





Mithung said:


> Guys, received the GRANT for myself, wifey and kiddo this morning at 6:30 AM from the Brisbane team :second::second:. No CO contact. Its a DIRECT GRANT! IED 2nd May 2017
> 
> A big shout out to all the members of this wonderful forum for the all the support and guidance you provided. Without you this would never have been possible.
> 
> Thanks you Guys. Your grant will come soon too
> 
> Copying my signature for the mobile users.
> 
> 189 | Mechanical Engineer | 233512 |
> 19-03-2016 | IELTS | L8.5 R8 W7 S7 |
> 04-04-2016 | EA CDR + RSA |
> 15-04-2016 | EA Positive Outcome |
> 15-04-2016 | EOI Submitted | 70 Points |
> 26-04-2016 | Invitation Received |
> 27-04-2016 | Visa Lodged | All Documents Front Loaded |
> 28-04-2016 | Medicals Completed |
> 19-05-2016 | Visa Grant - Direct Grant |
> 02-05-2017 | IED |


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Hi Chopra..

i was just thinking about you when i read Mithun received his grant..

Where do we stand buddy? 
Nothing is happening.. 
i glued my finders together...:fingerscrossed:



jschopra said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Happy to see one or two mechanical engineers getting the grants in the midst.
> Its a great hope for shawn and me.
> 
> Best of luck for future.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Buddy...

another 22351... 

@Chopra.. Are your reading this...?






Arvmech said:


> Hey guys,
> i have been a silent spectator in this forum for a very long time. i am very happy to inform that i got my grant yesterday. From the many posts of the forum members, i can say that i was lucky in getting the grant in such a short period of time. Though my waiting time is nothing compared to the some of the other forum members, i would advice you to stay strong and your grant will come. Find below my timeline.
> ANZSCO code : 233513 - Production or Plant Engineer
> PTE : 09.12.15 - overall 89
> Experience : 4.5 yrs
> Total points - 70 (30 for age + 15 for edu + 5 for experience + 20 for PTE)
> TOEFL for EA - 21.01.16 - 102 / 120
> EA +ve - 14.02.16
> EOI applied - 29.02.16
> EOI invited - 09.03.16
> Visa lodged - 04.04.16
> Medicals - 19.04.16
> PCC - 21.04.16
> CO contact - 22.04.16 for resubmitting PTE score through website
> Request completed - 22.04.16
> Grant - 18.05.16
> No employee verification.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Hi Saheledg,

I logged 2 months before midhun could...





Sahiledge said:


> I lodged my visa application just a day before your date of lodgement. Your visa grant is giving me jitters.
> Congrats brother.
> All the best wishes for future.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats menal..



menal said:


> After 93 very long days finally I got my grant!!! Thanks for your support and good luck to all that are waiting.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Guess mine is with Brisbane..





jschopra said:


> Hi,
> 
> Adelaide. Though I am not sure they are processing or not
> Its a hard wait. Hoping grant next week


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats buddy.

Time line please.
Can you share your Occupation code as well?






l0nglive said:


> I applied for VISA on 22 Feb 2016, got my docs uploaded fully on 19 Mar 2016. Today, the 19 May 2016, 2 months from the last interaction, I was granted.
> 
> It's 60 days instead of the normal 90 days that my agent told me. Maybe I was lucky.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats..

yet within the normal processing time frame..

All the best'



johnnyaus said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have just received the Golden Mail from Brisbane CO. Mine was a neither quick one nor delayed one.
> 
> Thank you all for your support. Best wishes to all who are waiting for their grant


----------



## rahulsquirk

Moh1244 said:


> Hi, How did you get that skills are responsibilities certificate. I have changed 2 companies. How can I get for the previous employer.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mohinder




You have to contact HR of your previous companies for that .


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Friezo and Family on receiving the grant..






friezo said:


> 189 | Civil Engineer | 233211 |
> 15-08-2014 Signup Agreement with MARA AIMS Singapore
> 07-11-2014 EA CDR Submitted
> 22-01-2015 IELTS L8.0 R7.5 W6.5 S6.0
> 13-03-2015 EA Positive Outcome|
> 30-03-2015 EOI 190 Submitted 55+5 NSW
> 03-12-2015 NSW Invitation Received
> 03-12-2015 300 AUD fees paid and applied For NSW State sposnsorship
> 05-01-2016 Moved to 60 pts with out state sposnorship based on experience (15pts)
> 22-01-2016 EOI 189 Submitted 60pts
> 03-02-2016 Recieved ITA 189
> 24-02-2016 189 Visa Lodged
> 07-03-2016 Indian & Singapore PCC Uploaded
> 09-03-2016 Medicals Completed
> 11-03-2016 CO contact Brisbane. Request stuatory declaration in lieu of Saudi PCC . request completed on 14-03-2016
> 19-05-2016 | Visa Grant – Myself, wife and two kids, Must enter before Feb 2017
> XX-XX-2017 | IED
> 
> My agent advised me to go for 190 and to not apply or wait for 189 . The switch over from 190 to 189 was based on the information from this forum. I was closely following NSW 190 Invite expat forum. In that a user named krish4aus had lodged both 189 and 190 , he got invited for 190 first on dec and got 189 invite on Jan 2016. He did mention that 2 to 3 months of backlogs are cleared and people with 60pts are getting invite in 3days time. So quickly asked my MARA agent to lodge 189 EOI for me on 22nd Jan and got invited on feb 2016. Thanks krish4aus and this forum without this I would been struck with 190. I even envyed people getting 189 invites and 189 was like a distant dream to me. This forum has been immense help and more useful than my MARA agent. I learnt to create immiaccount from this forum, agent even refused me about the login details. I came to know about the grant befor my agent updated me. Thank you for all the people sharing there insights and All the best for the people waiting for the grant !!!!. Thanks to immitrackers too ,lot of information in that too


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats rahul..

Timeline please/





rahul1987 said:


> Hi all
> After a very long wait.. I have received the Golden email.
> I would like to thanks everyone her for the continuous support and guidance.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

of course you can ..

i don't see why there should be a problem.





biswa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got my PR approved (189-261313) lat week. The must first entry date mentioned is : 18th March 2017.
> 
> Now, here I got a scenario : My current employer want to send me to USA for 6 months. It would be sometime starting from next month or so.
> 
> So, my query is : Can i apply for visa for another country(USA) and go there before I do this first entry to Australia ? Is there any implication ?
> 
> Regards
> Biswa


----------



## rahulsquirk

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Congrats rahul..
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline please/




Ok congratulations to the other Rahul .. I almost ended up reposting my timeline


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Hi Kundan,

Congrats on receiving your grant.






Kundan1985 said:


> Hi all,
> Today i received the golden mail of grant letter for myself, wife and kid.
> Although, i did not participated much in this forum but i received very valuable inputs from this forum.
> I would like to personally thanks to all the experts in this forum.
> 
> EOI RECEIVED : 9th march (software engg)
> Application submitted : 30th march
> CO contact for medical, PCC and form 80,1221 on 18th April (CO FROM ADELAIDE)
> All forms sumitted on 27th April
> Received direct grant on 19th May.
> 
> I wish all those are waiting will get there grant soon.
> 
> Thank u


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

congrats Rahul..



rahul1987 said:


> Hi all
> 
> After a very long wait I received the Golden email...
> I would like to thank everyone for the consistent guidance and motivation.
> 
> Below is my time line.
> 
> Ielts jan 2015
> Acs Feb 2015
> Invite Feb 2016
> Visa filed: 6 march 2016
> Grant 16 may 2016


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Hi Chopra..

Just just sit back and relax and enjoy a drink..

Nothing else to do ... 




jschopra said:


> I have no idea what to feel about my situation. Should I be hopeful. Should I be worried. The only calculation I have is that I complete 90 days after lodging application on 23rd.
> 
> No idea when the grant will come. No idea what's taking so long. There has been no employment verification at any of my jobs. No call from Australian Embassy to me. Don't know what's happening.
> 
> I know there is nothing much we people can do except waiting. But it gets hard with each day. Best of luck to all of us who are waiting. Hope the grants flow quick.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Hi Rcintra.


Congrats on receiving your grant.




rcintra said:


> Guys, I have just received my Grant Letter!
> 
> Thank everybody for the support. The ones who haven't received the grant, be patient. It will turn out fine!
> 
> My timeline is as follows:
> 
> Civil Engineer 233211
> PTE-A 13/02/16 (65+)
> Skills Assessment (EA) 19/02/16
> EoI Lodged (65 points) 24/02/16
> Invitation 09/03/16
> Visa Lodged - 16/03/16
> CO Contacted - 14/04/16
> Responded CO - 21/04/16
> Visa Grant - 19/05/16


----------



## TimJO

zeeshan355 said:


> Thanks Ahead.
> 
> standard format for CO Contact....
> submit the requested docs. through IMMI A/C.
> and if possible by email.
> then click the INFORMATION PROVIDED Button
> your job done, status will change to Assessment in progress...
> best of luck...
> pray for all awaiting golden email...
> 
> 
> ------------



Thanks buddy.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Juke..

Is that a Nissan juke?

Hey Chopra.. 

This is the heights of it.. 
Where do we stand mate? 

i take back what i said in my previous post..

We better face it on war foot basis now...




Juke said:


> Just got my grant!
> 
> Now to plan the move! Had 32 days after lodgement.
> 
> Wish everyone the best while waiting for yours; it will surely come!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Not quite that day for myself and Chopra..

Where them Grants'?



theonerox said:


> Quite a day for Mechanical & Production Engineers today. Congratulations to all who got the grant!!
> 
> Rest of us still waiting for the golden email, hang in there, rejoice on this thread with our friends who share the good news and have a cold one mates!!
> 
> Heads Up Austraralia, You're gonna get flooded with a lot of awesome EF mates soon!!!!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Mommymonster.

Time to celebrate.

Get the tunes going.. "Fifth Harmony - I'm In Love With a Monster" 
Dedication for you...



mommymonster said:


> Oh my God! Just moments after my last comment here in this forum, I received the GOLDEN email in my inbox! Total disbelief! Extremely pleasant surprise for myself, spouse and 2 kids this blessed Friday morning 6.40am Singapore time.
> 
> I was literally shivering as I noticed the multiple email notifications coming in. And I clearly remember one member mentioned about an email titled "Skillselect has ceased". Panic got into me as I slowly opened the following 4 emails one by one. Tears started to fill up my eyes. Yeah! This calls for a celebration!
> 
> Thanks to everyone, mainly sol79 and jairichi (yes, i will always remember you both!). These 2 individuals were my avid listeners and advisers as well as the first 2 to attend to my maiden question here on this forum. My prayers are with you guys. Hope you get your GOLDEN emails really soon!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Viga



viga_friendz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received the grant notification today!
> I just wanted to tell everyone that, it has been a long wait and it surely is worth it. (Sorry to the guys who has waited more than me!)
> 
> Now comes the other wait (Job Hunt, either within my org. or outside!)
> 
> I also wanted to give you guys hope that, (as far as I know), if you are eligible for an Australian Visa -- You definitely get it. No if's and but's!!!
> 
> Patience is the key!!!
> 
> _*Below is my timeline:*_
> 
> Visa Category : SC 189
> Lodgement : 10 - Feb - 2016
> CO contact : NEVER!!! (Since I uploaded all the required docs)
> Visa Grant : 20 - May - 2016
> IED : 01 - FEB - 2017
> Team : GSM Adelaide


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

I was expecting luck to be in my favour today.


----------



## mohsinahmed84

*Ahmed*

Dear All,

I applied 189 for Biomedical Engineer at 60 points.

Below is my time line any idea how long will it take more ?

11-03-16 Visa Lodged
15-04-16 Health Updated
20-03-16 Form 815 for my 2 yrs old son
21-04-16 CO contacted for asking payslips and more docs for employment
29-04-16 Provided all docs
XX-XX-16 Grant 

No employment verification yet


----------



## Sahiledge

mohsinahmed84 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I applied 189 for Biomedical Engineer at 60 points.
> 
> Below is my time line any idea how long will it take more ?
> 
> 11-03-16 Visa Lodged
> 15-04-16 Health Updated
> 20-03-16 Form 815 for my 2 yrs old son
> 21-04-16 CO contacted for asking payslips and more docs for employment
> 29-04-16 Provided all docs
> XX-XX-16 Grant
> 
> No employment verification yet


If you refer earlier posts, you will come to know that you need luck more than a idea to get a grant. 
In short, no one can predict it. 
However, people who have had last CO contact in april are getting grants, so you should feel lucky..... Maybe its your turn next time.


----------



## Rizwan125

Any one with similar timeline ???????

Its been more than 115 days since waiting

My timeline as follows (Mechanical-233512-onshore)

189 Visa Applied---21 Jan 2016
CO Contact 1-------05 Feb 2016
CO Contact 2-------12 feb 2016(Asking for Fresh Australian PCC)
Skill Select Contact--04 April 2016(Asking for Computerized filled form 80 & 1221
Employer Verification---07 April 2016
CO Contact 3----------15 April Additional Form 80 Questions

Now Waiting Waiting Waiting

Any News From Brisbane Team???


----------



## sandeshrego

mohsinahmed84 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I applied 189 for Biomedical Engineer at 60 points.
> 
> Below is my time line any idea how long will it take more ?
> 
> 11-03-16 Visa Lodged
> 15-04-16 Health Updated
> 20-03-16 Form 815 for my 2 yrs old son
> 21-04-16 CO contacted for asking payslips and more docs for employment
> 29-04-16 Provided all docs
> XX-XX-16 Grant
> 
> No employment verification yet


Maybe soon Bro... Me, Jairichi, one more guy and you had CO contact between 19th and 23rd April. They are clearing April CO contact guys.. but, guys who had CO contact after 23rd like 24th and 28th have also been granted. Nothing is fixed or predicted. I am following you and Jairichi


----------



## Rishistrider

Same here, guys.. Had contact on 15th of March for document submission and then acknowledgement of received contact on 15th of April.. Going to be 87 days today.. How long now?


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Rizwan125 said:


> Any one with similar timeline ???????
> 
> Its been more than 115 days since waiting
> 
> My timeline as follows (Mechanical-233512-onshore)
> 
> 189 Visa Applied---21 Jan 2016
> CO Contact 1-------05 Feb 2016
> CO Contact 2-------12 feb 2016(Asking for Fresh Australian PCC)
> Skill Select Contact--04 April 2016(Asking for Computerized filled form 80 & 1221
> Employer Verification---07 April 2016
> CO Contact 3----------15 April Additional Form 80 Questions
> 
> Now Waiting Waiting Waiting
> 
> Any News From Brisbane Team???


You have a lot of times co contact bro, that's the reason for your delay.Every time the CO contacts, you need to wait for 28days minimum.


----------



## Mithung

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Congrats Mithun..
> 
> That's great news..
> On one hand im very happy to know a mechanical engg. received grant.
> 
> On the other hand im confused.. why there is no progress with my application...
> 
> All the best for the big move..
> 
> have a blast..


Thanks for the wishes Shawn. I pray for a chance to wish you soon. Very soon!


----------



## Vardhan16

Hi Guys,

I would like share the happiest news with all of you that I got my visa grant on May 18th. Sorry to say this a bit late as I was busy with my office work. 
A few observations from my visa processing. Hope it will help.

I claimed 5 points for work experience. I didnt provide HR declaration instead provided 
Statutory for employment reference for my 2 companies. Aussie immi team has done 
employment verification with both of my companies and it took 3.5 months to grant visa.

1. If you provide statutory declaration , then probably you application will go to Brisbane 
team instead of Adelaide.
2. Brisbane team will grant you visa exactly 90th day after you lodge your application or after 
your co contact for almost 90% of the cases provided you submit the documents on time 
without any issues. 
3. In my case, CO contacted on 90th day of application lodgement asking for form 80 again as 
there was some issue. If form 80 was good enough I would have got the grant on that day 
itself. Again they took 3 weeks to look at form80 which I uploaded again and granted visa. 

Hence I would suggest all of you to provide HR letter as reference. My analysis might be wrong . I was waiting nervously everyday and used to end the day with huge disappointment. No use of calling DIBP and if at all you want to call DIBP for your satisfaction call them after 90 days . They wont even ask your passport and say that your application is under routine checks. 

Finally my wait has ended and wish everyone get their grants soon !!!! 

Best of luck to you all !!!!


----------



## Prash2533

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I would like share the happiest news with all of you that I got my visa grant on May 18th. Sorry to say this a bit late as I was busy with my office work.
> A few observations from my visa processing. Hope it will help.
> 
> I claimed 5 points for work experience. I didnt provide HR declaration instead provided
> Statutory for employment reference for my 2 companies. Aussie immi team has done
> employment verification with both of my companies and it took 3.5 months to grant visa.
> 
> 1. If you provide statutory declaration , then probably you application will go to Brisbane
> team instead of Adelaide.
> 2. Brisbane team will grant you visa exactly 90th day after you lodge your application or after
> your co contact for almost 90% of the cases provided you submit the documents on time
> without any issues.
> 3. In my case, CO contacted on 90th day of application lodgement asking for form 80 again as
> there was some issue. If form 80 was good enough I would have got the grant on that day
> itself. Again they took 3 weeks to look at form80 which I uploaded again and granted visa.
> 
> Hence I would suggest all of you to provide HR letter as reference. My analysis might be wrong . I was waiting nervously everyday and used to end the day with huge disappointment. No use of calling DIBP and if at all you want to call DIBP for your satisfaction call them after 90 days . They wont even ask your passport and say that your application is under routine checks.
> 
> Finally my wait has ended and wish everyone get their grants soon !!!!
> 
> Best of luck to you all !!!!


Congrats. Update your signatures now


----------



## Vardhan16

Hi mates,

I have a query regarding salary for SAP BW/HANA consultants in Australia. 
After getting my visa, I got a opputunity from my current employer to work from xyz client in sydney. They are offering me 70K AUD per year. I am in dilemma to accept or reject this offer. 
Anyone pls advise on this. If this salary is low I would prefer travelling to australia on my own and search for job. 

1. What is the salary rate for a SAP BW/HANA consultant in Australia for a 6+ yrs guy.
2. What is the current market trend for SAP?


----------



## Vardhan16

Prash2533 said:


> Congrats. Update your signatures now


Thank you  

updated the signature !!!


----------



## jairichi

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I would like share the happiest news with all of you that I got my visa grant on May 18th. Sorry to say this a bit late as I was busy with my office work.
> A few observations from my visa processing. Hope it will help.
> 
> I claimed 5 points for work experience. I didnt provide HR declaration instead provided
> Statutory for employment reference for my 2 companies. Aussie immi team has done
> employment verification with both of my companies and it took 3.5 months to grant visa.
> 
> 1. If you provide statutory declaration , then probably you application will go to Brisbane
> team instead of Adelaide.
> 2. Brisbane team will grant you visa exactly 90th day after you lodge your application or after
> your co contact for almost 90% of the cases provided you submit the documents on time
> without any issues.
> 3. In my case, CO contacted on 90th day of application lodgement asking for form 80 again as
> there was some issue. If form 80 was good enough I would have got the grant on that day
> itself. Again they took 3 weeks to look at form80 which I uploaded again and granted visa.
> 
> Hence I would suggest all of you to provide HR letter as reference. My analysis might be wrong . I was waiting nervously everyday and used to end the day with huge disappointment. No use of calling DIBP and if at all you want to call DIBP for your satisfaction call them after 90 days . They wont even ask your passport and say that your application is under routine checks.
> 
> Finally my wait has ended and wish everyone get their grants soon !!!!
> 
> Best of luck to you all !!!!


Congrats. So, your IED is 07/2016 based on your medicals?


----------



## jairichi

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I have a query regarding salary for SAP BW/HANA consultants in Australia.
> After getting my visa, I got a opputunity from my current employer to work from xyz client in sydney. They are offering me 70K AUD per year. I am in dilemma to accept or reject this offer.
> Anyone pls advise on this. If this salary is low I would prefer travelling to australia on my own and search for job.
> 
> 1. What is the salary rate for a SAP BW/HANA consultant in Australia for a 6+ yrs guy.
> 2. What is the current market trend for SAP?


I might be wrong. Salary is low. 
Take this opportunity to enter Australia with the safe option of having a job. Later look for opportunities and join a new employer.


----------



## rahulsquirk

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a query regarding salary for SAP BW/HANA consultants in Australia.
> 
> After getting my visa, I got a opputunity from my current employer to work from xyz client in sydney. They are offering me 70K AUD per year. I am in dilemma to accept or reject this offer.
> 
> Anyone pls advise on this. If this salary is low I would prefer travelling to australia on my own and search for job.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What is the salary rate for a SAP BW/HANA consultant in Australia for a 6+ yrs guy.
> 
> 2. What is the current market trend for SAP?




70k AUD per year translates roughly into 5.8k AUD per month which translates into roughly 290 AUD per day. Sounds a bit low to me. Look at

http://www.payscale.com/research/AU/Job=SAP_Consultant/Salary


----------



## kawal_547

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I have a query regarding salary for SAP BW/HANA consultants in Australia.
> After getting my visa, I got a opputunity from my current employer to work from xyz client in sydney. They are offering me 70K AUD per year. I am in dilemma to accept or reject this offer.
> Anyone pls advise on this. If this salary is low I would prefer travelling to australia on my own and search for job.
> 
> 1. What is the salary rate for a SAP BW/HANA consultant in Australia for a 6+ yrs guy.
> 2. What is the current market trend for SAP?


Vardhan, I would guide you to take the offer.

Don't see the salary front , the important thing is that u r starting ur job from day 1.

You do not have to search for.a job in your own domain which takes from days to months for an international candidate .

This will give you the kick start to your career in Aus and will give you the experience of working in Aus for an aus company. ..which the companies there.prefer before hiring anybody.

It will give you the experience or working there and also will help.you immensely to search for a job there with local exp (post 2-3 months of ur tenure there).

If it is a permanent position on papers then it will help u more to fetch another permanent position as usually new immigrants are offered contractual roles there for the points cited above. 

All the best.


----------



## asqaslam

*Employment Assessment*

Hi, 
I tried creating a new thread but couldn't, anyway, I would really appreciate a response on this: I have been working in two (relevant) jobs for the past 2.5 years, and I wanted to know if my employment assessment will count each job separately, i.e each job is 2.5 years so in total 5 years of experience, or would it just count as 2.5 years for both? would really appreciate a response.
thanks


----------



## jairichi

asqaslam said:


> Hi,
> I tried creating a new thread but couldn't, anyway, I would really appreciate a response on this: I have been working in two (relevant) jobs for the past 2.5 years, and I wanted to know if my employment assessment will count each job separately, i.e each job is 2.5 years so in total 5 years of experience, or would it just count as 2.5 years for both? would really appreciate a response.
> thanks


I believe those two are part time jobs. If so, you will be having 2.5 years of work experience in total. If your education and occupation are relevant then assessment agency will reduce two years to determine the date from which you are skilled and you end up with 6 months relevant work experience to claim for points.


----------



## sarah.alvi

vikaschandra said:


> Yes that should help


Thanks for the reply. I have another question that may be tricky one.. I am showing my mother in law as dependent, which she is. 

There are following +ve points which can strength the case:
1- we live in same house hold.
2- she is widow since 1990.
3- she is a pension person and her pension is not much (around 200$ per month).
4- she has got 2 sons and a daughter, her daughter is married and son lives in Australia on work visa for around 7months. And before that he was in other country for around 2 year. 
5- My husband is the only son to take care of her as she is 65years old now.
6- My husband pays all the utilities and maintenance. 
7- Her name is listed on my husband's company medical card, and she is entitled to get medical treatments.

Well there are following point which i think can weaken the case:
1- The house in which we live is of my mother in law.
2- the utility bills like electricity, water, gas etc are also on her name. But we pay them through online bank account, which can be proved easily
3- She has got pension as a source of income. (Which is not sufficient i.e. aprox 200$)

Please someone through some light on this..


----------



## asqaslam

jairichi said:


> I believe those two are part time jobs. If so, you will be having 2.5 years of work experience in total. If your education and occupation are relevant then assessment agency will reduce two years to determine the date from which you are skilled and you end up with 6 months relevant work experience to claim for points.


Thanks for the response.
One job is full time and other is part time, but both satisfy the 20 hours requirement. I do not understand why it would be considered 6 months and why they would reduce it by 2 years, both these jobs are after my graduation?


----------



## jahanzeb84

sarah.alvi said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have another question that may be tricky one.. I am showing my mother in law as dependent, which she is.
> 
> There are following +ve points which can strength the case:
> 1- we live in same house hold.
> 2- she is widow since 1990.
> 3- she is a pension person and her pension is not much (around 200$ per month).
> 4- she has got 2 sons and a daughter, her daughter is married and son lives in Australia on work visa for around 7months. And before that he was in other country for around 2 year.
> 5- My husband is the only son to take care of her as she is 65years old now.
> 6- My husband pays all the utilities and maintenance.
> 7- Her name is listed on my husband's company medical card, and she is entitled to get medical treatments.
> 
> Well there are following point which i think can weaken the case:
> 1- The house in which we live is of my mother in law.
> 2- the utility bills like electricity, water, gas etc are also on her name. But we pay them through online bank account, which can be proved easily
> 3- She has got pension as a source of income. (Which is not sufficient i.e. aprox 200$)
> 
> Please someone through some light on this..


Are you the primary applicant? Or your husband is?


----------



## jairichi

asqaslam said:


> Thanks for the response.
> One job is full time and other is part time, but both satisfy the 20 hours requirement. I do not understand why it would be considered 6 months and why they would reduce it by 2 years, both these jobs are after my graduation?


Got it. Generally assessment agencies deduct 2 years from your work experience as they are of this view that one is not deemed skilled right on the 1st day at job. Looks like their standard policy. I lost 1 year of my work experience even though I have a PhD.


----------



## harmitraj

Hi everyone... I have been reading all your comments everyday since mid-April. I have just submitted my 189 visa application on 20 May 2016. Submitted everything except for medicals and PCCs which should be done by the end of next week. Thank-you for being such a great help!


----------



## asqaslam

jairichi said:


> Got it. Generally assessment agencies deduct 2 years from your work experience as they are of this view that one is not deemed skilled right on the 1st day at job. Looks like their standard policy. I lost 1 year of my work experience even though I have a PhD.


Thanks again. that was helpful


----------



## Sahiledge

asqaslam said:


> Hi,
> I tried creating a new thread but couldn't, anyway, I would really appreciate a response on this: I have been working in two (relevant) jobs for the past 2.5 years, and I wanted to know if my employment assessment will count each job separately, i.e each job is 2.5 years so in total 5 years of experience, or would it just count as 2.5 years for both? would really appreciate a response.
> thanks


...


----------



## asqaslam

jairichi said:


> Got it. Generally assessment agencies deduct 2 years from your work experience as they are of this view that one is not deemed skilled right on the 1st day at job. Looks like their standard policy. I lost 1 year of my work experience even though I have a PhD.


One more thing, you seem well informed on all this, but I'm new into this: I have full proficiency in like 5 languages, and I was wondering if I can take points through NAATI; however, I was told that you can only give the test in Australia, is that true or can I take it i.e in Dubai?


----------



## Sahiledge

asqaslam said:


> Thanks again. that was helpful


If you are getting the assessment done from EA your 2 year of experience will not be deducted. I am not aware of working of other assessing agencies.


----------



## jairichi

Sahiledge said:


> If you are getting the assessment done from EA your 2 year of experience will not be deducted. I am not aware of working of other assessing agencies.


That is a valid point. Missed that. Thanks.


----------



## asqaslam

Sahiledge said:


> If you are getting the assessment done from EA your 2 year of experience will not be deducted. I am not aware of working of other assessing agencies.


I'm applying for Accountant (general), my assessment is from ICAA, IPA and CPA. They haven't mentioned anything like that on their websites as well, so I'm not sure what they will do.


----------



## jairichi

asqaslam said:


> I'm applying for Accountant (general), my assessment is from ICAA, IPA and CPA. They haven't mentioned anything like that on their websites as well, so I'm not sure what they will do.


Just search this forum using keywords and you will get better understanding of assessment process.


----------



## sarah.alvi

jahanzeb84 said:


> Are you the primary applicant? Or your husband is?


We both have submitted EOI. Is it possible for my husband being primary applicant.


----------



## ppoorab

Hi All, 

Have filed EOI with below details:
ANZSCO: 261312 - Programmer Developer
Exp: 10 yrs
IELTS: Each section 7+
EOI Filed: 30-Mar-2016 - 65 Points

Any guesses when to expect an ITA? 
Do you suggest I should process ACS for my spouse for +5 points?


----------



## vikaschandra

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I would like share the happiest news with all of you that I got my visa grant on May 18th. Sorry to say this a bit late as I was busy with my office work.
> A few observations from my visa processing. Hope it will help.
> 
> I claimed 5 points for work experience. I didnt provide HR declaration instead provided
> Statutory for employment reference for my 2 companies. Aussie immi team has done
> employment verification with both of my companies and it took 3.5 months to grant visa.
> 
> 1. If you provide statutory declaration , then probably you application will go to Brisbane
> team instead of Adelaide.
> 2. Brisbane team will grant you visa exactly 90th day after you lodge your application or after
> your co contact for almost 90% of the cases provided you submit the documents on time
> without any issues.
> 3. In my case, CO contacted on 90th day of application lodgement asking for form 80 again as
> there was some issue. If form 80 was good enough I would have got the grant on that day
> itself. Again they took 3 weeks to look at form80 which I uploaded again and granted visa.
> 
> Hence I would suggest all of you to provide HR letter as reference. My analysis might be wrong . I was waiting nervously everyday and used to end the day with huge disappointment. No use of calling DIBP and if at all you want to call DIBP for your satisfaction call them after 90 days . They wont even ask your passport and say that your application is under routine checks.
> 
> Finally my wait has ended and wish everyone get their grants soon !!!!
> 
> Best of luck to you all !!!!


Congratulations Vardhan


----------



## sol79

dorcus said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> For subclass 189 we must provide pcc for countries in which we stayed for more than 12 months. But in the online application where we attach supporting documents, I find the following information which is confusing.
> 
> the total time spent outside Australia added up to 12 months or more; and
> 
> the time spent in any one country was more than 90 days; or
> 
> you are requested to do so by the department.
> 
> 
> 
> Is pcc required if we have stayed is a country for more than 3 months at a time ?
> 
> 
> Please help


The 3-month PCC rule is for citizenship applications, not PR.


----------



## TimJO

Dear Fellow Applicants,

Does anyone has the email of GSM Adelaide office? Your help is highly appreciated.

Many thanks.


----------



## sol79

TimJO said:


> Dear Fellow Applicants,
> 
> Does anyone has the email of GSM Adelaide office? Your help is highly appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks.


 [email protected]


----------



## TimJO

sol79 said:


> [email protected]


Thank you so much. I have a question though, what is the difference between "Assessment in progress" in IMMI account and the "IMMI Assessment Commence" email?

Thanks Ahead


----------



## Raaz007

Alhamdulillah! I have received visa grant notification email on 20 May’16

ANZSCO Code: 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
08-01-2016: Invited
16-01-2016: Visa Submitted for 189 visa
22-01-2016: Uploaded all related documents including Bangladeshi & Qatari PCC (me 
and spouse)
08-02-2016: CO communicated from Brisbane & request for additional documents, 
1. Health Examinations for Me, my daughter & my wife
2. Form 80, though I have submitted Form 80 earlier 
15-02-2016: Submitted additional documents as requested above
07-03-2016: Current employment verification
10-04-2016: 1st & 2nd employment verification but no verification for 3rd employment
20-05-2016: Grant


----------



## vikaschandra

sarah.alvi said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have another question that may be tricky one.. I am showing my mother in law as dependent, which she is.
> 
> There are following +ve points which can strength the case:
> 1- we live in same house hold.
> 2- she is widow since 1990.
> 3- she is a pension person and her pension is not much (around 200$ per month).
> 4- she has got 2 sons and a daughter, her daughter is married and son lives in Australia on work visa for around 7months. And before that he was in other country for around 2 year.
> 5- My husband is the only son to take care of her as she is 65years old now.
> 6- My husband pays all the utilities and maintenance.
> 7- Her name is listed on my husband's company medical card, and she is entitled to get medical treatments.
> 
> Well there are following point which i think can weaken the case:
> 1- The house in which we live is of my mother in law.
> 2- the utility bills like electricity, water, gas etc are also on her name. But we pay them through online bank account, which can be proved easily
> 3- She has got pension as a source of income. (Which is not sufficient i.e. aprox 200$)
> 
> Please someone through some light on this..


You have more positive points in your favor than negatives. 
The utiliy bill are under her name as the house belongs to her but you can prove that all the expenses are taken care from your funds as you have mentioned. 
1. Get the utiliy account details and print up the bank statements for past few years, highlight the entries which shows the payment towards these utility bills
2. Get the details of any payments done via bank account for the maintenance of the house
3. Being a pensioner is a catch as she is getting support by the government but then you can provide the breakdowns on the cost of living per month (basic necessities only - include utility bills, fooding, transportation, medicals) this would surely add up to be more than what she is getting as pension

In case this does not work out and doesn't satisfy the CO about her being dependent you will be advised to remove her from the application and upon doing so CO would proceed to finalize your case.


----------



## suewonder

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I would like share the happiest news with all of you that I got my visa grant on May 18th. Sorry to say this a bit late as I was busy with my office work.
> A few observations from my visa processing. Hope it will help.
> 
> I claimed 5 points for work experience. I didnt provide HR declaration instead provided
> Statutory for employment reference for my 2 companies. Aussie immi team has done
> employment verification with both of my companies and it took 3.5 months to grant visa.
> 
> 1. If you provide statutory declaration , then probably you application will go to Brisbane
> team instead of Adelaide.
> 2. Brisbane team will grant you visa exactly 90th day after you lodge your application or after
> your co contact for almost 90% of the cases provided you submit the documents on time
> without any issues.
> 3. In my case, CO contacted on 90th day of application lodgement asking for form 80 again as
> there was some issue. If form 80 was good enough I would have got the grant on that day
> itself. Again they took 3 weeks to look at form80 which I uploaded again and granted visa.
> 
> Hence I would suggest all of you to provide HR letter as reference. My analysis might be wrong . I was waiting nervously everyday and used to end the day with huge disappointment. No use of calling DIBP and if at all you want to call DIBP for your satisfaction call them after 90 days . They wont even ask your passport and say that your application is under routine checks.
> 
> Finally my wait has ended and wish everyone get their grants soon !!!!
> 
> Best of luck to you all !!!!


Congrates. Vardhan16


----------



## ta2605

I have got reference letter (for my current company) on plain paper from one of my colleague and also prepared self declaration for additional support. Is it acceptable.


----------



## jairichi

ta2605 said:


> I have got reference letter (for my current company) on plain paper from one of my colleague and also prepared self declaration for additional support. Is it acceptable.


You mean statutory declaration from your colleague? If yes then you need other supporting evidences like pay slips or IT returns. I do not think your self declaration will be of any use.
In addition, in my opinion it is *better* to get it from manager or reporting authority rather than just a colleague.


----------



## ta2605

jairichi said:


> You mean statutory declaration from your colleague? If yes then you need other supporting evidences like pay slips or IT returns. I do not think your self declaration will be of any use.
> In addition, in my opinion it is *better* to get it from manager or reporting authority rather than just a colleague.


He is also manager but in purchase department and mine is tendering. my manager seems to be non cooperative. i also cannot tell this pr issue to anyone in the company.


----------



## Sahiledge

ta2605 said:


> I have got reference letter (for my current company) on plain paper from one of my colleague and also prepared self declaration for additional support. Is it acceptable.


A reference letter on a plain paper will be of no use. Use a stamp paper and get the reference letter content included in the statutory declaration format stating that the person giving your reference is accountable. 
Further, a person from the same department shall be preferred because otherwise it will put you in a questionable position. So if your manager is not supportive, ask a senior colleague of yours', so that on a verification call he can respond to the question pertaining to your department or work area. 
Your supportive documents like payslips, appraisal letters, joining letter, pf statements, bank account statements will reinforce your SD. 
All the best.


----------



## dan78

I am very thankful to this forum and to vikaschandra for answering my questions, finally we received our grant yesterday May 20, 2016 exactly 90 days from lodgement date.


----------



## jairichi

Sahiledge said:


> A reference letter on a plain paper will be of no use. Use a stamp paper and get the reference letter content included in the statutory declaration format stating that the person giving your reference is accountable.
> Further, a person from the same department shall be preferred because otherwise it will put you in a questionable position. So if your manager is not supportive, ask a senior colleague of yours', so that on a verification call he can respond to the question pertaining to your department or work area.
> Your supportive documents like payslips, appraisal letters, joining letter, pf statements, bank account statements will reinforce your SD.
> All the best.


Plain paper will be fine if the document is notarized. This is an option. You are correct it has to be from someone from same department or at least someone you report to or a senior colleague. If not how will DIBP be able to confirm your job responsibility when you neither report to him/her nor work in the same department like him/her.


----------



## vikaschandra

dan78 said:


> I am very thankful to this forum and to vikaschandra for answering my questions, finally we received our grant yesterday May 20, 2016 exactly 90 days from lodgement date.


Congratulations Dandy very happy for you. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

All of us are waiting..

Mechanical Engineers are only waiting and waiting.

I completed 80 Days today..

No CO Contact.
Application Status "Application Received"





Rizwan125 said:


> Any one with similar timeline ???????
> 
> Its been more than 115 days since waiting
> 
> My timeline as follows (Mechanical-233512-onshore)
> 
> 189 Visa Applied---21 Jan 2016
> CO Contact 1-------05 Feb 2016
> CO Contact 2-------12 feb 2016(Asking for Fresh Australian PCC)
> Skill Select Contact--04 April 2016(Asking for Computerized filled form 80 & 1221
> Employer Verification---07 April 2016
> CO Contact 3----------15 April Additional Form 80 Questions
> 
> Now Waiting Waiting Waiting
> 
> Any News From Brisbane Team???


----------



## ta2605

jairichi said:


> Plain paper will be fine if the document is notarized. This is an option. You are correct it has to be from someone from same department or at least someone you report to or a senior colleague. If not how will DIBP be able to confirm your job responsibility when you neither report to him/her nor work in the same department like him/her.


I am not reporting to him but before me he was looking after tenders although his designation is purchase manager.


----------



## Vizyzz

shawnchristophervaz said:


> All of us are waiting..
> 
> Mechanical Engineers are only waiting and waiting.
> 
> I completed 80 Days today..
> 
> No CO Contact.
> Application Status "Application Received"




ur wait will over on 90th day


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Dear Vardhan,

Congrats on receiving your grant




Vardhan16 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I would like share the happiest news with all of you that I got my visa grant on May 18th. Sorry to say this a bit late as I was busy with my office work.
> A few observations from my visa processing. Hope it will help.
> 
> I claimed 5 points for work experience. I didnt provide HR declaration instead provided
> Statutory for employment reference for my 2 companies. Aussie immi team has done
> employment verification with both of my companies and it took 3.5 months to grant visa.
> 
> 1. If you provide statutory declaration , then probably you application will go to Brisbane
> team instead of Adelaide.
> 2. Brisbane team will grant you visa exactly 90th day after you lodge your application or after
> your co contact for almost 90% of the cases provided you submit the documents on time
> without any issues.
> 3. In my case, CO contacted on 90th day of application lodgement asking for form 80 again as
> there was some issue. If form 80 was good enough I would have got the grant on that day
> itself. Again they took 3 weeks to look at form80 which I uploaded again and granted visa.
> 
> Hence I would suggest all of you to provide HR letter as reference. My analysis might be wrong . I was waiting nervously everyday and used to end the day with huge disappointment. No use of calling DIBP and if at all you want to call DIBP for your satisfaction call them after 90 days . They wont even ask your passport and say that your application is under routine checks.
> 
> Finally my wait has ended and wish everyone get their grants soon !!!!
> 
> Best of luck to you all !!!!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Dan,


Can you please share your timeline please?






dan78 said:


> I am very thankful to this forum and to vikaschandra for answering my questions, finally we received our grant yesterday May 20, 2016 exactly 90 days from lodgement date.


----------



## jairichi

ta2605 said:


> I am not reporting to him but before me he was looking after tenders although his designation is purchase manager.


Unfortunately this may work for past employment but not for current employment. You can take a risk and give a try.


----------



## conjoinme

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I have a query regarding salary for SAP BW/HANA consultants in Australia.
> After getting my visa, I got a opputunity from my current employer to work from xyz client in sydney. They are offering me 70K AUD per year. I am in dilemma to accept or reject this offer.
> Anyone pls advise on this. If this salary is low I would prefer travelling to australia on my own and search for job.
> 
> 1. What is the salary rate for a SAP BW/HANA consultant in Australia for a 6+ yrs guy.
> 2. What is the current market trend for SAP?


Congrats on getting the grant!
Don't know about Sap market. But, 70K is less for Sydney more so if you have family. Its a costly city. However, its not easy searching a job on its own if you don't have local (read Aussie) experience. You would need patience and lots of good luck. If I were you, I would take up this opportunity with bit of negotiation for higer pay and would switch at the right opportunity as its more important to be earning while in OZ than spending dollar converted from Rupees. Good Luck!


----------



## conjoinme

dan78 said:


> I am very thankful to this forum and to vikaschandra for answering my questions, finally we received our grant yesterday May 20, 2016 exactly 90 days from lodgement date.


Congrats!


----------



## kawal_547

TimJO said:


> Thank you so much. I have a question though, what is the difference between "Assessment in progress" in IMMI account and the "IMMI Assessment Commence" email?
> 
> Thanks Ahead


Immi assessment Commencement mail is the mail that you receive from the Immi dept CO end that they have started working on your case.

With this mail, the status of your application changes to Assessment in Progress and at times you do not receive the nail but that does not rule out that CO is not working on your case. They might be working on your case but not shoot the mail.


----------



## dorcus

Hello

The results of health examination will be sent to the department by the panel clinic.
In addition should we attach any documents in the online application under the section 'Evidence of Health'.


Thanks


----------



## dorcus

vikaschandra said:


> No that might not be enough. I can confirm as I was asked to present the same for my spouse and evidently I areanged for the letter from the University mentioning that the medium of instruction for the entire course was in English.
> 
> Further if you need more evidence on what I said, you can wait for other senior members to confirm


Thanks a lot for your help. We have arranged for the letter.


----------



## jairichi

dorcus said:


> Hello
> 
> The results of health examination will be sent to the department by the panel clinic.
> In addition should we attach any documents in the online application under the section 'Evidence of Health'.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Nothing from your side.


----------



## jairichi

kawal_547 said:


> Immi assessment Commencement mail is the mail that you receive from the Immi dept CO end that they have started working on your case.
> 
> With this mail, the status of your application changes to Assessment in Progress and at times you do not receive the nail but that does not rule out that CO is not working on your case. They might be working on your case but not shoot the mail.


So, according to your response,
Application received > Immi Assessment Commence > Assessment in Progress > Grant.

Anytime in between can or not expect CO contact.


----------



## gnt

109 Days today & 50 days from last CO contact.

:noidea: why are they taking so long :fear::fear:

Can we please make a list who ever is waiting for a grant.


----------



## H-H

Hi All,

I have some inquiries regarding the the following documents:

- Social Insurance Status Report [overseas skilled employment evidence], I already translated it from a registered migration agent's Office, do I need to certify it or not.

- PCC, after the translation, do I need to certify it or is it unnecessary.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

gnt said:


> 109 Days today & 50 days from last CO contact.
> 
> :noidea: why are they taking so long :fear::fear:
> 
> Can we please make a list who ever is waiting for a grant.



Be patient bro, you will get your grant.


----------



## dorcus

Hello

Has anyone provided police clearance for Saudi Arabia.(non Saudi citizens and non residents of Saudi who have worked there previously)
If so please share how and what docs were provided to the department

Thanks


----------



## ausilover

Hello friends, 
I have created new immi account and imported my application. If I click on actions will my agent come to know about it? I can see my status as assessment in progress. Pls guide me.


----------



## vikaschandra

dorcus said:


> Hello
> 
> Has anyone provided police clearance for Saudi Arabia.(non Saudi citizens and non residents of Saudi who have worked there previously)
> If so please share how and what docs were provided to the department
> 
> Thanks


Refer to this posts made by applicants on 189 Visa Lodge 2015 thread this should give you some idea. The first one from a Pakistani National tell about the fees another from an Indian Nation 



SqOats said:


> You can get the letter either from Pakistan embassy. It would be free of cost. Just goto welfare section and ask for NOC letter for PCC. they will provide you the same day or next.
> 
> You may also get it from Australian embassy from Riyadh. It would be free only if you've already received CO request for PCC otherwise you will have to pay approx SR 300 for each letter.





bnkamal said:


> I live in Saudi Arabia and getting the PCC is complicated process atleast to understand. Once understood, it looks like an easy process. However the process is different -
> 1) for people already staying in Saudi requesting PCC
> 2) people who used to live in saudi and requesting PCC after they exited the country..
> 
> You case seems to be the 2nd one.. I dont know fully however its on the similar lines..
> 
> 
> - Letter requesting from Local Saudi Embassy / Passport authority requesting Saudi PCC to issue the certificate.
> 
> - Since you are not in the saudi Arabia now. You need to go to the superintendent of police / passport office / local saudi embassy and provide your finger prints to them in the PCC form, which will be attested by the concerned authority.
> 
> - Next you need to write a letter to Saudi PCC department requesting that you are nominating your friend, his resident permit details for submitting the PCC form in Saudi Arabia on your behalf and collecting the same. You need to enclose your OLD IQAMA Copy, Exit paper, Passport Copy, 2 photographs etc.,
> 
> - Your nominated friend in Saudi Arabia has to take this requested letter to MOFA for attestation and validation.
> 
> - Next, this letter needs to be submitted to the local (Riyadh / Jeddah / Dammam) PCC office where you were living during your previous stay.
> 
> - They would take 5 working days to prepare PCC and the same will be handed over to your nominated friend.
> 
> 
> Hope this clarifies..


Further you can search for more details on 189 Visa Lodge Gang 2015


----------



## vikaschandra

ausilover said:


> Hello friends,
> I have created new immi account and imported my application. If I click on actions will my agent come to know about it? I can see my status as assessment in progress. Pls guide me.


Viewing the immi page would not send any notifications to your agent


----------



## dinusubba

ausilover said:


> Hello friends,
> I have created new immi account and imported my application. If I click on actions will my agent come to know about it? I can see my status as assessment in progress. Pls guide me.


Actions have only options to : View, Share, Remove (From your immi account not the application). It wont send any notifications to the agent or other immi accounts tracking the same application.


----------



## ausilover

Thanks Vikas & Dinusubba. Can I check mail communication between DIBP and my agent? If yes then how?


----------



## vikaschandra

ausilover said:


> Thanks Vikas & Dinusubba. Can I check mail communication between DIBP and my agent? If yes then how?


Any communication between the CO and your agent will be in the Mailbox available on the immi account

Click on the TRN you will see multiple links

View Application Mailbox should be available


----------



## ausilover

vikaschandra said:


> Any communication between the CO and your agent will be in the Mailbox available on the immi account
> 
> Click on the TRN you will see multiple links
> 
> View Application Mailbox should be available


Thanks Vikas.


----------



## Vardhan16

kawal_547 said:


> Vardhan, I would guide you to take the offer.
> 
> Don't see the salary front , the important thing is that u r starting ur job from day 1.
> 
> You do not have to search for.a job in your own domain which takes from days to months for an international candidate .
> 
> This will give you the kick start to your career in Aus and will give you the experience of working in Aus for an aus company. ..which the companies there.prefer before hiring anybody.
> 
> It will give you the experience or working there and also will help.you immensely to search for a job there with local exp (post 2-3 months of ur tenure there).
> 
> If it is a permanent position on papers then it will help u more to fetch another permanent position as usually new immigrants are offered contractual roles there for the points cited above.
> 
> All the best.


Thank you very much kawal for your valuable inputs. 

Thank you for everyone on this forum . Without your updates,suggesions and inputs ,I would have gone mad with tension during waiting period of my visa processing.


----------



## Vardhan16

jairichi said:


> Congrats. So, your IED is 07/2016 based on your medicals?


Thank you .

Yes I understood that because of my medical expiry date(July 4th) , they might have provided IED as July14th.


----------



## namasthe

Guys, Thanks a lot for to this wonderful forum. I have been a passive reader and this forum has given me the right ideas when I have been stuck in the process. Extremely glad to share that I have received my grant last week on 17th May.

For those of you who are waiting for a while, please do not loose hope. Spend that time wisely in preparing for the next phase, learn a couple of new skills, join some courses and stay positive ..

Below are my timelines ..

263111 - 75 points.

ACS - +ve Jan 9th.
EOI - 20th Jan
Invite - 21st Jan
Applied - 19th March
CO Contact - 13th April ( PCC , Medical , Form 80 ).
Request Completed - 29th April.
Grant Received - 17th May.

(No Verification as far as I know )

Enter before - 17th April 2017.


----------



## vikaschandra

namasthe said:


> Guys, Thanks a lot for to this wonderful forum. I have been a passive reader and this forum has given me the right ideas when I have been stuck in the process. Extremely glad to share that I have received my grant last week on 17th May.
> 
> For those of you who are waiting for a while, please do not loose hope. Spend that time wisely in preparing for the next phase, learn a couple of new skills, join some courses and stay positive ..
> 
> Below are my timelines ..
> 
> 263111 - 75 points.
> 
> ACS - +ve Jan 9th.
> EOI - 20th Jan
> Invite - 21st Jan
> Applied - 19th March
> CO Contact - 13th April ( PCC , Medical , Form 80 ).
> Request Completed - 29th April.
> Grant Received - 17th May.
> 
> (No Verification as far as I know )
> 
> Enter before - 17th April 2017.


Congratulations mate.


----------



## zeeshan355

dorcus said:


> Hello
> 
> Has anyone provided police clearance for Saudi Arabia.(non Saudi citizens and non residents of Saudi who have worked there previously)
> If so please share how and what docs were provided to the department
> 
> Thanks


Follow below links for PCC (Saudia) for indian citizen residing in the kingdom.

Letter of Endorsement for Police Clearance Certificate from Indian Embassy ~ Life in Saudi Arabia

@BsOLutE nOnsEnsE: How to obtain a Police Clearance Certificate in Riyadh, KSA

Procedure to Get Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) during Stay in Saudi Arabia ~ Life in Saudi Arabia

It will be helpful... i m sure... best of luck....


----------



## zeeshan355

namasthe said:


> Guys, Thanks a lot for to this wonderful forum. I have been a passive reader and this forum has given me the right ideas when I have been stuck in the process. Extremely glad to share that I have received my grant last week on 17th May.
> 
> For those of you who are waiting for a while, please do not loose hope. Spend that time wisely in preparing for the next phase, learn a couple of new skills, join some courses and stay positive ..
> 
> Below are my timelines ..
> 
> 263111 - 75 points.
> 
> ACS - +ve Jan 9th.
> EOI - 20th Jan
> Invite - 21st Jan
> Applied - 19th March
> CO Contact - 13th April ( PCC , Medical , Form 80 ).
> Request Completed - 29th April.
> Grant Received - 17th May.
> 
> (No Verification as far as I know )
> 
> Enter before - 17th April 2017.


Congrats mate... best of luck for your next phase of moving o aussieland....

pray for us....


----------



## zeeshan355

vikaschandra said:


> Refer to this posts made by applicants on 189 Visa Lodge 2015 thread this should give you some idea. The first one from a Pakistani National tell about the fees another from an Indian Nation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further you can search for more details on 189 Visa Lodge Gang 2015


good job vikas,... 
well explained...
keep up the good work...


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Vardhan16 said:


> Thank you very much kawal for your valuable inputs.
> 
> Thank you for everyone on this forum . Without your updates,suggesions and inputs ,I would have gone mad with tension during waiting period of my visa processing.


I noticed one thing in your signature that CO asked form80 twice and that too in a gap of of arnd 75 days. So was your form 80 not clear earlier or incomplete, can you tell?

Other thing to note is that CO comes back to review documents after arnd 60 days which actually delays the process.


----------



## HeavenBoy

Guys please help me out with this question. Can I include my cousin for Australian PR application , if I can show legal documents (western union receipts) that he is depended on me..Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vardhan16

jitinbhasin21 said:


> I noticed one thing in your signature that CO asked form80 twice and that too in a gap of of arnd 75 days. So was your form 80 not clear earlier or incomplete, can you tell?
> 
> Other thing to note is that CO comes back to review documents after arnd 60 days which actually delays the process.


For the first time , I filled Form 80 directly in PDF editor and scanned the last page which has signature. I guess they had some problem reading with the pdf editor and they were not able to see my details in form 80. Everything looked empty to them. So they asked to upload again. 

Second time , it is not necessary that CO must come back after 65 days. Second time when CO contacts they might take a relook with in 2-3 weeks.

My strong assumption is that GSM brisbane timeline to finish the process is 90 days + 2-3 weeks after visa lodgement and they have completed as per their schedule.


----------



## jairichi

HeavenBoy said:


> Guys please help me out with this question. Can I include my cousin for Australian PR application , if I can show legal documents (western union receipts) that he is depended on me..Thanks in advance.


*Almost impossible. Forget it.*

Only if he/she is aged and financially dependent on you.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Brin/Rela

You will need a relative visa if you want to move to Australia and live here permanently because:

you are aged and financially dependent on a relative who lives here, or
your and your partner's only remaining relatives live here and you want to be near them.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Brin/Fami/Capping-and-queuing
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Brin/Fami/Capping-and-queuing/Other-family-visa-queue

*50 years wait time:*

Based on current Planning Levels and the allocation of the majority of the Other Family places to the Carer visa category, it is currently estimated that Remaining Relative and Aged Dependent Relative visa applications that were lodged in 2014 and meet the criteria to be queued are likely to take approximately 50​ years to be released for final processing (calculated from 14 August 2014).


----------



## Onshore

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> gnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 109 Days today & 50 days from last CO contact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why are they taking so long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we please make a list who ever is waiting for a grant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be patient bro, you will get your grant.
Click to expand...

Yah pls make a list like waiting for eoi thread


----------



## kamalendra

*Grant WAiting List*



Onshore said:


> Yah pls make a list like waiting for eoi thread


As i have been following, here are the waiting lists as per this forum members and few immitracker. i am sorry if there is any mistakes in making the list, please correct it. 

FROM MID JAN to EARLY APRIL

1 hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
2 alonzo || 2 apr 
3 sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
4 jairichi || 30 mar 16, 
5 sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
6 rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
7 elric || 26 mar || brisbane
8 thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
9 kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
10 sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
11 sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
12 kapoor.neha || 22 mar
13 krish4aus || 22 mar
14 selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
15 sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
16 siddhant || 17 mar
17 shafiq2k || 14 mar
18 MR || 10 mar || adelaide
19 vakymy || 9 mar
20 ashish_2574 || 3 mar
21 sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
22 shawn || 2 mar
23 phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
24 jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
25 sumo || 19 feb
26 tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
27 DT2702 || 18 feb 
28 onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
29 kawal_547 || 4 feb
30 gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
31 Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
32 farina || 28 jan || brisbane
33 Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
34 civil189 || 22 jan
35 rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane


----------



## Moh1244

rahulsquirk said:


> It's almost impossible to have payslips of every month of entire duration you have been employed.
> What worked for me is last 3 months payslip of current employer and last 3 months payslip of previous employer.
> 
> To remove password... Open the pdf in chrome ( drag and drop into chrome works I think, In my case I had emailed the PDFs to myself ..) and then print it back as pdf. The new printed pdf is without password.
> 
> I think the chances of employment verification is quite random. Didn't happen for me.





Vardhan16 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I would like share the happiest news with all of you that I got my visa grant on May 18th. Sorry to say this a bit late as I was busy with my office work.
> A few observations from my visa processing. Hope it will help.
> 
> I claimed 5 points for work experience. I didnt provide HR declaration instead provided
> Statutory for employment reference for my 2 companies. Aussie immi team has done
> employment verification with both of my companies and it took 3.5 months to grant visa.
> 
> 1. If you provide statutory declaration , then probably you application will go to Brisbane
> team instead of Adelaide.
> 2. Brisbane team will grant you visa exactly 90th day after you lodge your application or after
> your co contact for almost 90% of the cases provided you submit the documents on time
> without any issues.
> 3. In my case, CO contacted on 90th day of application lodgement asking for form 80 again as
> there was some issue. If form 80 was good enough I would have got the grant on that day
> itself. Again they took 3 weeks to look at form80 which I uploaded again and granted visa.
> 
> Hence I would suggest all of you to provide HR letter as reference. My analysis might be wrong . I was waiting nervously everyday and used to end the day with huge disappointment. No use of calling DIBP and if at all you want to call DIBP for your satisfaction call them after 90 days . They wont even ask your passport and say that your application is under routine checks.
> 
> Finally my wait has ended and wish everyone get their grants soon !!!!
> 
> Best of luck to you all !!!!


Hi Vardhan,
Congrats!!
Can you please share the statuatory format. I would like to provide the same.

Regards 
Mohinder


----------



## HeavenBoy

Thank you so much jairichi. But can I include my own brother? Or the same story? :/


----------



## andreyx108b

HeavenBoy said:


> Thank you so much jairichi. But can I include my own brother? Or the same story? :/


I dint think it is even possible, thats "remaining relative" category.


----------



## mcag

Hi everyone! My boyfriend and I applied to the 189 on the 11th of May and today we received an email of our case officer saying that they need further proof of our de facto relationship. 

We originally submitted the bonds of the apartments where we have lived together, electricity bill that is in both of our names and plane tickets of travel we have made together. We don't have a joint bank account so we don't know what else can we submit as a proof of our relationship. 

Can anyone please tell me if you have been in the same situation? What documents will you recommend me to send?

Thank you all in advance

------------- 

EA CDR 4/Apr/206
EA outcome 13/Apr/2016 (fast track)
EOI-189 15/Apr/2016 (60 points, Chemical Engineer)
Invitation 11/May/2016
Visa Lodged 11/May/2016 All documents
CO contact 22/May/2016 (Evidence of de facto relationship)


----------



## Onshore

kamalendra said:


> Onshore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yah pls make a list like waiting for eoi thread
> 
> 
> 
> As i have been following, here are the waiting lists as per this forum members and few immitracker. i am sorry if there is any mistakes in making the list, please correct it.
> 
> FROM MID JAN to EARLY APRIL
> 
> 1 hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 2 alonzo || 2 apr
> 3 sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> 4 jairichi || 30 mar 16,
> 5 sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> 6 rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 7 elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 8 thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 9 kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 10 sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 11 sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> 12 kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 13 krish4aus || 22 mar
> 14 selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 15 sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 16 siddhant || 17 mar
> 17 shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 18 MR || 10 mar || adelaide
> 19 vakymy || 9 mar
> 20 ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 21 sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 22 shawn || 2 mar
> 23 phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
> 24 jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 25 sumo || 19 feb
> 26 tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
> 27 DT2702 || 18 feb
> 28 onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
> 29 kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 30 gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 31 Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 32 farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 33 Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 34 civil189 || 22 jan
> 35 rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
Click to expand...


Thanx. Good work.


----------



## friezo

dorcus said:


> Hello
> 
> Has anyone provided police clearance for Saudi Arabia.(non Saudi citizens and non residents of Saudi who have worked there previously)
> If so please share how and what docs were provided to the department
> 
> Thanks


Saudi doesnt provide pcc for the previous residents currently not residing in saudi. DIBP, u jus have to upload exit stamp on your passport. My case was same i left saudi in 2008. I jus uploaded entry and exit chop on passport. Co asked me to provide stuatory declaration in lieu of pcc endorsed by notary public. I got my grant on may 19


kamalendra said:


> As i have been following, here are the waiting lists as per this forum members and few immitracker. i am sorry if there is any mistakes in making the list, please correct it.
> 
> FROM MID JAN to EARLY APRIL
> 
> 1 hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 2 alonzo || 2 apr
> 3 sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> 4 jairichi || 30 mar 16,
> 5 sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> 6 rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 7 elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 8 thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 9 kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 10 sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 11 sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> 12 kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 13 krish4aus || 22 mar
> 14 selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 15 sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 16 siddhant || 17 mar
> 17 shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 18 MR || 10 mar || adelaide
> 19 vakymy || 9 mar
> 20 ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 21 sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 22 shawn || 2 mar
> 23 phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
> 24 jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 25 sumo || 19 feb
> 26 tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
> 27 DT2702 || 18 feb
> 28 onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
> 29 kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 30 gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 31 Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 32 farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 33 Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 34 civil189 || 22 jan
> 35 rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane



Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SSrng

*IED process*

Hi Experts,

I got my Grant on Last November. However, better late than never, want to make my entry to Sydney on 29 May 2016 and come back lane: . Can you help me with what all documents I need to carry and if there's any specific process?
Also, does this entry activate my PR until 5 years from Grant Date? or there are some hidden facts I may miss.

Thanks,
SS


----------



## jairichi

andreyx108b said:


> I dint think it is even possible, thats "remaining relative" category.


You are correct. It is again 50 years wait.


----------



## jairichi

HeavenBoy said:


> Thank you so much jairichi. But can I include my own brother? Or the same story? :/


Andrey answered you. Answer is it again falls in relative category and 50 years wait.


----------



## jairichi

SSrng said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I got my Grant on Last November. However, better late than never, want to make my entry to Sydney on 29 May 2016 and come back lane: . Can you help me with what all documents I need to carry and if there's any specific process?
> Also, does this entry activate my PR until 5 years from Grant Date? or there are some hidden facts I may miss.
> 
> Thanks,
> SS


Carry a copy of your grant (for airlines and immigration authorities to allow you to board). No specific process at immigration in Australia.


----------



## jairichi

Wow, that is amazing work. 



kamalendra said:


> As i have been following, here are the waiting lists as per this forum members and few immitracker. i am sorry if there is any mistakes in making the list, please correct it.
> 
> FROM MID JAN to EARLY APRIL
> 
> 1 hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 2 alonzo || 2 apr
> 3 sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> 4 jairichi || 30 mar 16,
> 5 sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> 6 rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 7 elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 8 thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 9 kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 10 sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 11 sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> 12 kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 13 krish4aus || 22 mar
> 14 selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 15 sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 16 siddhant || 17 mar
> 17 shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 18 MR || 10 mar || adelaide
> 19 vakymy || 9 mar
> 20 ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 21 sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 22 shawn || 2 mar
> 23 phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
> 24 jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 25 sumo || 19 feb
> 26 tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
> 27 DT2702 || 18 feb
> 28 onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
> 29 kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 30 gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 31 Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 32 farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 33 Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 34 civil189 || 22 jan
> 35 rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane


----------



## SSrng

jairichi said:


> Carry a copy of your grant (for airlines and immigration authorities to allow you to board). No specific process at immigration in Australia.


Thanks Jairichi and Best of Luck for your PR Grant!


----------



## MissionAus_2016

kamalendra said:


> As i have been following, here are the waiting lists as per this forum members and few immitracker. i am sorry if there is any mistakes in making the list, please correct it.
> 
> FROM MID JAN to EARLY APRIL
> 
> 1 hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 2 alonzo || 2 apr
> 3 sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> 4 jairichi || 30 mar 16,
> 5 sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> 6 rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 7 elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 8 thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 9 kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 10 sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 11 sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> 12 kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 13 krish4aus || 22 mar
> 14 selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 15 sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 16 siddhant || 17 mar
> 17 shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 18 MR || 10 mar || adelaide
> 19 vakymy || 9 mar
> 20 ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 21 sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 22 shawn || 2 mar
> 23 phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
> 24 jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 25 sumo || 19 feb
> 26 tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
> 27 DT2702 || 18 feb
> 28 onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
> 29 kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 30 gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 31 Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 32 farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 33 Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 34 civil189 || 22 jan
> 35 rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane



Fabulous work, this shows our desperation to get PR

Add me too in there 
Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane


----------



## rahulsquirk

fabolous work there curating the waiting list  , a bit of desperation with right channeling can do wonders and rest of the world shall call it Dedication. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Onshore

mcag said:


> Hi everyone! My boyfriend and I applied to the 189 on the 11th of May and today we received an email of our case officer saying that they need further proof of our de facto relationship.
> 
> We originally submitted the bonds of the apartments where we have lived together, electricity bill that is in both of our names and plane tickets of travel we have made together. We don't have a joint bank account so we don't know what else can we submit as a proof of our relationship.
> 
> Can anyone please tell me if you have been in the same situation? What documents will you recommend me to send?
> 
> Thank you all in advance
> 
> -------------
> 
> EA CDR 4/Apr/206
> EA outcome 13/Apr/2016 (fast track)
> EOI-189 15/Apr/2016 (60 points, Chemical Engineer)
> Invitation 11/May/2016
> Visa Lodged 11/May/2016 All documents
> CO contact 22/May/2016 (Evidence of de facto relationship)



De facto proof never enough try to submit as many as u can , 

Joint bank account 
Joint loan account 
Lease agreement on both name
Satuatry statement of mutual friends
Photos gift receipt movie receipt etc 
Phone call details 
Any bills electricity gas water on both name 
Ur individual bank statement showing u guys sharing everything all expenses 
Holiday tickets hotel bills where u went together 
Try to show them as many as u can


----------



## hswadali

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I would like share the happiest news with all of you that I got my visa grant on May 18th. Sorry to say this a bit late as I was busy with my office work.
> A few observations from my visa processing. Hope it will help.
> 
> I claimed 5 points for work experience. I didnt provide HR declaration instead provided
> Statutory for employment reference for my 2 companies. Aussie immi team has done
> employment verification with both of my companies and it took 3.5 months to grant visa.
> 
> 1. If you provide statutory declaration , then probably you application will go to Brisbane
> team instead of Adelaide.
> 2. Brisbane team will grant you visa exactly 90th day after you lodge your application or after
> your co contact for almost 90% of the cases provided you submit the documents on time
> without any issues.
> 3. In my case, CO contacted on 90th day of application lodgement asking for form 80 again as
> there was some issue. If form 80 was good enough I would have got the grant on that day
> itself. Again they took 3 weeks to look at form80 which I uploaded again and granted visa.
> 
> Hence I would suggest all of you to provide HR letter as reference. My analysis might be wrong . I was waiting nervously everyday and used to end the day with huge disappointment. No use of calling DIBP and if at all you want to call DIBP for your satisfaction call them after 90 days . They wont even ask your passport and say that your application is under routine checks.
> 
> Finally my wait has ended and wish everyone get their grants soon !!!!
> 
> Best of luck to you all !!!!


Many many congrats dear.

I have also submitted statuatory declaration for my second company and hr letter for the first company.
Could you please tell me how did Aussie IMMI team verified your employment for the company u have submitted statutory declaration. I mean whether they contacted the Person who signed SD or someone else in the company.


----------



## Rizwan125

shawnchristophervaz said:


> All of us are waiting..
> 
> Mechanical Engineers are only waiting and waiting.
> 
> I completed 80 Days today..
> 
> No CO Contact.
> Application Status "Application Received"


,

Well if this is the case i am going to call immigration office tomorrow morning,but now a days they are taking much time on security check.


Regards
Rizwan


----------



## mcag

Thank you Onshore! We are collecting as many documents as we can!



Onshore said:


> De facto proof never enough try to submit as many as u can ,
> 
> Joint bank account
> Joint loan account
> Lease agreement on both name
> Satuatry statement of mutual friends
> Photos gift receipt movie receipt etc
> Phone call details
> Any bills electricity gas water on both name
> Ur individual bank statement showing u guys sharing everything all expenses
> Holiday tickets hotel bills where u went together
> Try to show them as many as u can


----------



## Rishistrider

Hi kamalendra..add me too..Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
...timi nepali hau?


----------



## AbhishekKotian

kamalendra said:


> As i have been following, here are the waiting lists as per this forum members and few immitracker. i am sorry if there is any mistakes in making the list, please correct it.
> 
> FROM MID JAN to EARLY APRIL
> 
> 1 hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 2 alonzo || 2 apr
> 3 sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> 4 jairichi || 30 mar 16,
> 5 sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> 6 rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 7 elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 8 thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 9 kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 10 sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 11 sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> 12 kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 13 krish4aus || 22 mar
> 14 selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 15 sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 16 siddhant || 17 mar
> 17 shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 18 MR || 10 mar || adelaide
> 19 vakymy || 9 mar
> 20 ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 21 sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 22 shawn || 2 mar
> 23 phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
> 24 jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 25 sumo || 19 feb
> 26 tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
> 27 DT2702 || 18 feb
> 28 onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
> 29 kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 30 gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 31 Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 32 farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 33 Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 34 civil189 || 22 jan
> 35 rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane


Wonderful Work Kamalendra 

Please add me in there AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb


----------



## sridevimca20022

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Fabulous work, this shows our desperation to get PR
> 
> Add me too in there
> Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Really it is a fantastic job.....


----------



## asqaslam

Hi everyone,
I have an Advance Diploma (UK Bachelor equivalent) and I was wondering if I get a suitable assessment, would that be considered for 15 points or 10 points. I also have a bachelor (assessed suitable) and a Masters, but if I take the Advance diploma assessment, then I can claim 3 years of experience since my qualification.
Basically what I'm asking is that can I claim 15 points for the bachelors, but take the advance diploma date for employment assessment and claim 3 years of experience?

Thanks


----------



## sol79

Man! I just realised a monumental mistake I made with my application 

I have 3 employers (including my current one) that are relevant from the skills assessment and points perspective. While I uploaded payslips/financials for all of them, I forgot to upload the main detailed reference letter from the first employer 

I realised this now! Luckily, my case has not been decided. I have emailed them and uploaded the missing reference letter. I hope they consider it. 

Moral of the story - never complete an important application in a hurry!


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

Hello Everyone! I will be submitting my EOI here in the next month or two, then applying for a 189 Independent Skilled Visa as a Secondary English Teacher. I am currently doing my skills assessment and waiting on those results. I have also taken the TOEFL-iBT and while I scored 30s in the Reading, Listening and Speaking section, something went wrong with the Writing section and I only received a 26. Thus, I am currently awaiting a re-score. Hopefully, this comes out with a 30, so that I do not have to resit. I need the 20 points for superior English. At this time, I only have 55 points. The points from the test will put me at 65. Then, it's forward to the EOI, invite and visa application. I'm really happy to have found this forum and look forward to reading and gaining as much information as I can. Cheers and best of luck to all who've applied!


----------



## Abhi6060

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Fabulous work, this shows our desperation to get PR
> 
> 
> 
> Add me too in there
> 
> Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane




Abhishek, lodged on March 7,


----------



## asqaslam

sol79 said:


> Man! I just realised a monumental mistake I made with my application
> 
> I have 3 employers (including my current one) that are relevant from the skills assessment and points perspective. While I uploaded payslips/financials for all of them, I forgot to upload the main detailed reference letter from the first employer
> 
> I realised this now! Luckily, my case has not been decided. I have emailed them and uploaded the missing reference letter. I hope they consider it.
> 
> Moral of the story - never complete an important application in a hurry!


Hey, Can you please reply to this, need help on it:
Hi everyone,
I have an Advance Diploma (UK Bachelor equivalent) and I was wondering if I get a suitable assessment, would that be considered for 15 points or 10 points. I also have a bachelor (assessed suitable) and a Masters, but if I take the Advance diploma assessment, then I can claim 3 years of experience since my qualification.
Basically what I'm asking is that can I claim 15 points for the bachelors, but take the advance diploma date for employment assessment and claim 3 years of experience?

Thanks


----------



## sol79

asqaslam said:


> Hey, Can you please reply to this, need help on it:
> Hi everyone,
> I have an Advance Diploma (UK Bachelor equivalent) and I was wondering if I get a suitable assessment, would that be considered for 15 points or 10 points. I also have a bachelor (assessed suitable) and a Masters, but if I take the Advance diploma assessment, then I can claim 3 years of experience since my qualification.
> Basically what I'm asking is that can I claim 15 points for the bachelors, but take the advance diploma date for employment assessment and claim 3 years of experience?
> 
> Thanks


Your question is not very clear to me. If your assessment is by ACS, they deduct 2 years from your work experience, if your educational qualifications are closely related to your nominated profession.

To claim 3 years of work exp, you'll need 5 years of full time work experience.


----------



## gnt

Abhi6060 said:


> Abhishek, lodged on March 7,


Your GSM Application center.


----------



## asqaslam

sol79 said:


> Your question is not very clear to me. If your assessment is by ACS, they deduct 2 years from your work experience, if your educational qualifications are closely related to your nominated profession.
> 
> To claim 3 years of work exp, you'll need 5 years of full time work experience.


I have applied for accountant (general), my assessment is by CPA, ICAA and IPA and they don't deduct.
Basically what I'm saying is that if my advance diploma is assessed suitable, can I claim 15 points on it? if not, then Can i use my Bachelor or masters to claim 15 points, and get 5 points for my experience from the date of my advance diploma qualification?


----------



## jairichi

asqaslam said:


> I have applied for accountant (general), my assessment is by CPA, ICAA and IPA and they don't deduct.
> Basically what I'm saying is that if my advance diploma is assessed suitable, can I claim 15 points on it? if not, then Can i use my Bachelor or masters to claim 15 points, and get 5 points for my experience from the date of my advance diploma qualification?


With your Bachelor's and/or master's degree you get 15 points
Any relevant work experience after your master's fetches you relevant points.


----------



## gnt

Guys , please find the updated list below. 

Hopefully from tomorrow lucky applicants from the list below will get grants. 

Kindly update us once received. 

FROM MID JAN to EARLY MAY
mcag || 11 May
hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
alonzo || 2 apr 
sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
jairichi || 30 mar 16, 
sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
elric || 26 mar || brisbane
thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
kapoor.neha || 22 mar
krish4aus || 22 mar
selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
siddhant || 17 mar
shafiq2k || 14 mar
MR || 10 mar || adelaide
vakymy || 9 mar
Abhishek || March 7,
ashish_2574 || 3 mar
sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
shawn || 2 mar
Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
sumo || 19 feb
tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
DT2702 || 18 feb 
onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
kawal_547 || 4 feb
gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
farina || 28 jan || brisbane
Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
civil189 || 22 jan
rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane


----------



## asqaslam

jairichi said:


> With your Bachelor's and/or master's degree you get 15 points
> Any relevant work experience after your master's fetches you relevant points.


thanks for the response.
That's a shame though.


----------



## sol79

asqaslam said:


> I have applied for accountant (general), my assessment is by CPA, ICAA and IPA and they don't deduct.
> Basically what I'm saying is that if my advance diploma is assessed suitable, can I claim 15 points on it? if not, then Can i use my Bachelor or masters to claim 15 points, and get 5 points for my experience from the date of my advance diploma qualification?


Sorry bro. I'm an ICT System Analyst. I'm not familiar with Accounting-related assessments. Perhaps you'll find an answer on some of the accounting-specific threads on this site. Good luck!


----------



## jairichi

asqaslam said:


> thanks for the response.
> That's a shame though.


This is a generalized opinion. I might be wrong. You need to contact your assessment agency to get specific inputs.
Give a yearly break down of your studies and work experience to kind of get a clear idea.


----------



## asqaslam

jairichi said:


> This is a generalized opinion. I might be wrong. You need to contact your assessment agency to get specific inputs.
> Give a yearly break down of your studies and work experience to kind of get a clear idea.


OK, will do, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## HeavenBoy

jairichi said:


> Andrey answered you. Answer is it again falls in relative category and 50 years wait.


Thank you so much.. I got my answer. But I thought it's easy.


----------



## jairichi

HeavenBoy said:


> Thank you so much.. I got my answer. But I thought it's easy.


Me too. I am shocked at processing time.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

jairichi said:


> Me too. I am shocked at processing time.


As a teacher, I'm wondering if the processing time is as long? Any other teachers out there with experience on this?

Also, and please forgive me if this has been answered: When I apply for the 189, will I be able to apply for Medicare when I receive my letter, or will I have to wait until my bridging visa takes effect?


----------



## jairichi

LadyRogueRayne said:


> As a teacher, I'm wondering if the processing time is as long? Any other teachers out there with experience on this?
> 
> Also, and please forgive me if this has been answered: When I apply for the 189, will I be able to apply for Medicare when I receive my letter, or will I have to wait until my bridging visa takes effect?


Check myimmitracker.com.
I do not think occupation is related to processing timeline. I might be wrong.


----------



## Moh1244

*PCC letter*

Hi All,
Have few queries.
1) I am reissuing a passport to change address and Marital status, I believe the passport number will remain the same and only validity changes, along with requested details like address and marital status in my case? Am I correct.
2) The PCC letter which is issued, does that include Passport validity and other details from passport like Marital status.
3) Also, do we need to collect PCC in person or it comes via post

Regards
Mohinder


----------



## jairichi

Moh1244 said:


> Hi All,
> Have few queries.
> 1) I am reissuing a passport to change address and Marital status, I believe the passport number will remain the same and only validity changes, along with requested details like address and marital status in my case? Am I correct.
> 2) The PCC letter which is issued, does that include Passport validity and other details from passport like Marital status.
> 3) Also, do we need to collect PCC in person or it comes via post
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder


1. It is a new passport with new number.
2. I do not know much about PCC from PSK. But, what I obtained from Indian High Commission in UK has passport number.
3. Abroad it is sent to your address. PSK collected in person.


----------



## sol79

LadyRogueRayne said:


> As a teacher, I'm wondering if the processing time is as long? Any other teachers out there with experience on this?
> 
> Also, and please forgive me if this has been answered: When I apply for the 189, will I be able to apply for Medicare when I receive my letter, or will I have to wait until my bridging visa takes effect?


You'll qualify for medicare after receiving the 189 visa. 
Your bridging visa allows you to remain in the country (it kicks in after whatever visa you're currently on expires or is cancelled) while your case is processed.


----------



## Vaish121

Vaishnavi: visa lodged 9th may CO contact : 17 th may (Brisbane team)


----------



## kanz12

*the wait*

As y'all can see my time line, it is 115 days today & am still patient .
Would it be wise to call DIBP or should I wait for a while.


----------



## Sahiledge

Sahil : 26th April, no co contact.


----------



## funnybond4u

gnt said:


> Guys , please find the updated list below.
> 
> Hopefully from tomorrow lucky applicants from the list below will get grants.
> 
> Kindly update us once received.
> 
> FROM MID JAN to EARLY MAY
> mcag || 11 May
> hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> alonzo || 2 apr
> sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> jairichi || 30 mar 16,
> sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> krish4aus || 22 mar
> selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> siddhant || 17 mar
> shafiq2k || 14 mar
> MR || 10 mar || adelaide
> vakymy || 9 mar
> Abhishek || March 7,
> ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> shawn || 2 mar
> Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
> jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> sumo || 19 feb
> tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
> DT2702 || 18 feb
> onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
> AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> kawal_547 || 4 feb
> gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> civil189 || 22 jan
> rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane


Does this list contains only 189 applications or includes 190 as well ??


----------



## mohsinahmed84

*Ahmed*

Hi All,

I applied 189 visa on 11th March. Done medicals and all other docs requested by CO. Submitted everything what CO has asked. Last CO contacted on 21st April submitted all requested docs on 28th April. 

I did not hear from them and no employment verification yet.

Any idea what happens to my case.


----------



## hswadali

Friends, can u guys please explain the process of employment verification in case one has submitted statutory declaration??


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

sol79 said:


> You'll qualify for medicare after receiving the 189 visa.
> Your bridging visa allows you to remain in the country (it kicks in after whatever visa you're currently on expires or is cancelled) while your case is processed.


But I thought that once my bridging visa kicks in, due to the nature of my application (a skilled permanent resident visa) that I would receive work rights. Also, that once I have that, I meet the requirements for medicare: 1) applied for a permanent visa 2) have work rights.

Also, I am in a defacto relationship with an Australian citizen. Our relationship is registered with Centrelink. So that would meet another of the criteria, wouldn't it? 3) Related in some way to an Australian citizen

I guess I'm just confused as to the way medicare works.


----------



## kawal_547

hswadali said:


> Friends, can u guys please explain the process of employment verification in case one has submitted statutory declaration??


There is no process of employment verification nor it is dependant on any particular document type submitted or not submitted. 

Employment verification is case to case specific and happens at CO discretion which is not based on any criteria.


----------



## sol79

LadyRogueRayne said:


> But I thought that once my bridging visa kicks in, due to the nature of my application (a skilled permanent resident visa) that I would receive work rights. Also, that once I have that, I meet the requirements for medicare: 1) applied for a permanent visa 2) have work rights.
> 
> Also, I am in a defacto relationship with an Australian citizen. Our relationship is registered with Centrelink. So that would meet another of the criteria, wouldn't it? 3) Related in some way to an Australian citizen
> 
> I guess I'm just confused as to the way medicare works.


I didn't know that your bridging visa already kicked in, or your partners status. You're eligible. 

Everyone who lives in Australia—excluding Norfolk Island residents—is eligible for a Medicare card if they:

- hold Australian citizenship
- hold New Zealand citizenship (documentation required). 
- have been issued with a permanent visa
- have applied for a permanent visa (excludes an application for a parent visa), have permission to work in Australia or can prove relationship to an Australian Citizen.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

sol79 said:


> I didn't know that your bridging visa already kicked in, or your partners status. You're eligible.
> 
> Everyone who lives in Australia—excluding Norfolk Island residents—is eligible for a Medicare card if they:
> 
> - hold Australian citizenship
> - hold New Zealand citizenship (documentation required).
> - have been issued with a permanent visa
> - have applied for a permanent visa (excludes an application for a parent visa), have permission to work in Australia or can prove relationship to an Australian Citizen.


It hasn't kicked in yet. It will kick in, in September. But I am trying to get all of my ducks in a row, so to speak, to make sure I understand everything. My main question was do I have to wait until the bridging visa kicks in, or can I apply for Medicaid once I have received my verification letter of application for the 189 visa? I'm prepared to wait until the bridging visa kicks in...but was hoping to apply earlier if I would qualify.


----------



## sol79

LadyRogueRayne said:


> It hasn't kicked in yet. It will kick in, in September. But I am trying to get all of my ducks in a row, so to speak, to make sure I understand everything. My main question was do I have to wait until the bridging visa kicks in, or can I apply for Medicaid once I have received my verification letter of application for the 189 visa? I'm prepared to wait until the bridging visa kicks in...but was hoping to apply earlier if I would qualify.


You can apply earlier (as soon as you receive the 189 application confirmation). You'll need the application confirmation + receipt and the grant letter of the visa you're currently on.


----------



## hswadali

kawal_547 said:


> hswadali said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friends, can u guys please explain the process of employment verification in case one has submitted statutory declaration??
> 
> 
> 
> There is no process of employment verification nor it is dependant on any particular document type submitted or not submitted.
> 
> Employment verification is case to case specific and happens at CO discretion which is not based on any criteria.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply. 
I mean for people having roles and responsibilities letter from company's HR, their emp verification can be done by dropping mail or calling HR.
But, in case of SD the same is done by contacting the person who signs SD??


----------



## kamalendra

Rishistrider said:


> Hi kamalendra..add me too..Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> ...<*SNIP*>


<*SNIP*> *Post in English only please - see Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator*

... some member have updated the list


----------



## vikaschandra

hswadali said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I mean for people having roles and responsibilities letter from company's HR, their emp verification can be done by dropping mail or calling HR.
> But, in case of SD the same is done by contacting the person who signs SD??


Yes they can contact the person who issued the SD apart from that they can also reach the HR for further verification if they feel it is required. The possibility of it happening cannot be ruled out


----------



## anikatyayan

*CO and Visa processing officer*

Hi All, 
im a new member had lodged visa on 13/4. Got CO contact on26/4 for spouse functional English.(to respond before 24/5)
Have submitted certificate from letterhead of college in which she did her Master's.
On 20/5 got response from Visa processing officer to provide the same on university letterhead. The university will not provide as the studies were undertaken in college.

Queries
1- I replied to them that I have provided the letter from college and if it is insufficient I can pay VAC2. Is this fine?
2- What is the difference between CO and Visa Processing officer as earlier I was mailed by CO and now by VPO? CO gave 28 days but VPO has just send mail to provide the doc.

Thanks,
Ani


----------



## sarah.alvi

Thank you. The information is quite helpful. What are the chances that CO will consider? Cause my husband is the only one taking care of her..




vikaschandra said:


> You have more positive points in your favor than negatives.
> The utiliy bill are under her name as the house belongs to her but you can prove that all the expenses are taken care from your funds as you have mentioned.
> 1. Get the utiliy account details and print up the bank statements for past few years, highlight the entries which shows the payment towards these utility bills
> 2. Get the details of any payments done via bank account for the maintenance of the house
> 3. Being a pensioner is a catch as she is getting support by the government but then you can provide the breakdowns on the cost of living per month (basic necessities only - include utility bills, fooding, transportation, medicals) this would surely add up to be more than what she is getting as pension
> 
> In case this does not work out and doesn't satisfy the CO about her being dependent you will be advised to remove her from the application and upon doing so CO would proceed to finalize your case.


----------



## civil189

113 days since visa lodge
No CO contact, status is still application received...loosing patience , Dibp says it's under routine process


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

anikatyayan said:


> Hi All,
> im a new member had lodged visa on 13/4. Got CO contact on26/4 for spouse functional English.(to respond before 24/5)
> Have submitted certificate from letterhead of college in which she did her Master's.
> On 20/5 got response from Visa processing officer to provide the same on university letterhead. The university will not provide as the studies were undertaken in college.
> 
> Queries
> 1- I replied to them that I have provided the letter from college and if it is insufficient I can pay VAC2. Is this fine?
> 2- What is the difference between CO and Visa Processing officer as earlier I was mailed by CO and now by VPO? CO gave 28 days but VPO has just send mail to provide the doc.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ani


CO and VPO would be the same. 

if you have sent them the consent of paying the VAC2 charges they will get back to you with the invoice. Wait for this week you should hear from them


----------



## Steiger

civil189 said:


> 113 days since visa lodge
> No CO contact, status is still application received...loosing patience , Dibp says it's under routine process
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every time I hear these news, I feel very intimidated. I feel sorry for you mate!


----------



## vikaschandra

sarah.alvi said:


> Thank you. The information is quite helpful. What are the chances that CO will consider? Cause my husband is the only one taking care of her..


If you have provided all the supportive documents it is highly likely that it will be considered. It all depends on the CO on what he/she would feel is right supportive documents. 

Keep your fingers crossed and hope for the best.


----------



## H-H

H-H said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have some inquiries regarding the the following documents:
> 
> - Social Insurance Status Report [overseas skilled employment evidence], I already translated it from a registered migration agent's Office, do I need to certify it or not.
> 
> - PCC, after the translation, do I need to certify it or is it unnecessary.


Any feedback is really appreciated.


----------



## jairichi

H-H said:


> Any feedback is really appreciated.


Has to be *CERTIFIED*

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
Documents not in English must be accompanied by accredited English translations.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Info
Any document in a language other than English must be accompanied by a *certified English translation.
*
A translator in Australia must be accredited by the National Accreditation Authority for Translators and Interpreters.
A translator outside Australia does not need to be accredited, but they must endorse the translation with their full name, address, telephone number, and details of their qualifications and experience in the language being translated.


----------



## ausilover

kamalendra said:


> As i have been following, here are the waiting lists as per this forum members and few immitracker. i am sorry if there is any mistakes in making the list, please correct it.
> 
> FROM MID JAN to EARLY APRIL
> 
> 1 hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 2 alonzo || 2 apr
> 3 sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> 4 jairichi || 30 mar 16,
> 5 sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> 6 rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 7 elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 8 thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 9 kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 10 sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 11 sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> 12 kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 13 krish4aus || 22 mar
> 14 selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 15 sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 16 siddhant || 17 mar
> 17 shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 18 MR || 10 mar || adelaide
> 19 vakymy || 9 mar
> 20 ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 21 sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 22 shawn || 2 mar
> 23 phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
> 24 jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 25 sumo || 19 feb
> 26 tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
> 27 DT2702 || 18 feb
> 28 onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
> 29 kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 30 gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 31 Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 32 farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 33 Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 34 civil189 || 22 jan
> 35 rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane


Good job Kamalendra. Please add me too in your list.
ausilover || 3 march || brisbane


----------



## andreyx108b

jairichi said:


> Me too. I am shocked at processing time.


If you compare with other countries - DIBP is super fast.


----------



## jairichi

andreyx108b said:


> If you compare with other countries - DIBP is super fast.


50 years for a sibling!!! I am sorry the answer is NO.


----------



## Manu2015

Manu2015| 25 Feb| Brisbane


----------



## Manu2015

Add this also in your list:

Manu2015| 25 Feb| Brisbane


----------



## kamalendra

ausilover said:


> Good job Kamalendra. Please add me too in your list.
> ausilover || 3 march || brisbane


FROM MID JAN to EARLY MAY
mcag || 11 May
hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
alonzo || 2 apr 
sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
jairichi || 30 mar 16, 
sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
elric || 26 mar || brisbane
thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
kapoor.neha || 22 mar
krish4aus || 22 mar
selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
siddhant || 17 mar
shafiq2k || 14 mar
MR || 10 mar || adelaide
vakymy || 9 mar
Abhishek || March 7,
ashish_2574 || 3 mar
sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
Ausielover || 3 mar || Brisbane
shawn || 2 mar
Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
sumo || 19 feb
tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
DT2702 || 18 feb 
onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
kawal_547 || 4 feb
gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
farina || 28 jan || brisbane
Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
civil189 || 22 jan
rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane

NOTE:
ALL WHO RECEIVE THE GRANT IN COMING WEEK, PLEASE UPDATE IN THIS LIST AS WELL,,, by adding ........ *|| GRANTED ON: ___ MAY 16* at the end of your line ....

All the best everyone..


----------



## rahulnair

kamalendra said:


> FROM MID JAN to EARLY MAY
> 
> 
> mcag || 11 May
> 
> 
> hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 
> 
> alonzo || 2 apr
> 
> 
> sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> 
> 
> jairichi || 30 mar 16,
> 
> 
> sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> 
> 
> rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 
> 
> elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 
> 
> thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 
> 
> kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 
> 
> sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 
> 
> sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> 
> 
> kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 
> 
> krish4aus || 22 mar
> 
> 
> selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 
> 
> sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 
> 
> siddhant || 17 mar
> 
> 
> shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 
> 
> MR || 10 mar || adelaide
> 
> 
> vakymy || 9 mar
> 
> 
> Abhishek || March 7,
> 
> 
> ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 
> 
> sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 
> 
> Ausielover || 3 mar || Brisbane
> 
> 
> shawn || 2 mar
> 
> 
> Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 
> 
> Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 
> 
> phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
> 
> 
> jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 
> 
> sumo || 19 feb
> 
> 
> tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
> 
> 
> DT2702 || 18 feb
> 
> 
> onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
> 
> 
> AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 
> 
> kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 
> 
> gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 
> 
> Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 
> 
> farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 
> 
> Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 
> 
> civil189 || 22 jan
> 
> 
> rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE:
> 
> 
> ALL WHO RECEIVE THE GRANT IN COMING WEEK, PLEASE UPDATE IN THIS LIST AS WELL,,, by adding ........ *|| GRANTED ON: ___ MAY 16* at the end of your line ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best everyone..




Please add me to this list too. Btw, just a suggestion - isn't it better if we maintain an excel on google docs for this. It just adds on to the number of posts on the thread with the very real possibility that some valid queries might get lost in the heap! Either ways, there is always myimmitracker for any statistics people need. Andrey's done a fantastic job with that!


----------



## karthikeyan01

FROM MID JAN to EARLY MAY
mcag || 11 May
hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
alonzo || 2 apr 
sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
jairichi || 30 mar 16, 
sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
elric || 26 mar || brisbane
thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
kapoor.neha || 22 mar
krish4aus || 22 mar
selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
siddhant || 17 mar
shafiq2k || 14 mar
MR || 10 mar || adelaide
vakymy || 9 mar
Abhishek || March 7,
ashish_2574 || 3 mar
sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
Ausielover || 3 mar || Brisbane
shawn || 2 mar
Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
sumo || 19 feb
tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
DT2702 || 18 feb 
onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
kawal_547 || 4 feb
gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
farina || 28 jan || brisbane
Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
civil189 || 22 jan
rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane


added mine karthik 05 feb


----------



## vikaschandra

rahulnair said:


> Please add me to this list too. Btw, just a suggestion - isn't it better if we maintain an excel on google docs for this. It just adds on to the number of posts on the thread with the very real possibility that some valid queries might get lost in the heap! Either ways, there is always myimmitracker for any statistics people need. Andrey's done a fantastic job with that!


Yes Rahul would request everyone here to spare few minutes to update the Myimmitracker with any updates in their cases as this will help in better reporting and would guide everyone on where donthey stand and what could be the average time to decision


----------



## rahulnair

130 days since lodging the visa! Waiting... Waiting... Waiting!


----------



## kamalendra

vikaschandra said:


> Yes Rahul would request everyone here to spare few minutes to update the Myimmitracker with any updates in their cases as this will help in better reporting and would guide everyone on where donthey stand and what could be the average time to decision


actually I have created the list, to watch particularly the people, n tracking such as those who recd Immi Assessment commencement mails, Brisbane applicants, time taken by both team to grant based on the lodgement month n other for my personal analytics that were not available in myimmitracker,,, someone mentioned about the list, so I thought giving the list that I have been watching,,, if its disturbing, then m sorry,,, let's discontinue it,


----------



## H-H

jairichi said:


> Has to be *CERTIFIED*
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
> Documents not in English must be accompanied by accredited English translations.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Info
> Any document in a language other than English must be accompanied by a *certified English translation.
> *
> A translator in Australia must be accredited by the National Accreditation Authority for Translators and Interpreters.
> A translator outside Australia does not need to be accredited, but they must endorse the translation with their full name, address, telephone number, and details of their qualifications and experience in the language being translated.


Thanks.


----------



## vikaschandra

kamalendra said:


> actually I have created the list, to watch particularly the people, n tracking such as those who recd Immi Assessment commencement mails, Brisbane applicants, time taken by both team to grant based on the lodgement month n other for my personal analytics that were not available in myimmitracker,,, someone mentioned about the list, so I thought giving the list that I have been watching,,, if its disturbing, then m sorry,,, let's discontinue it,


Ohh no that is absolutely ok kamlendra you can continue using that it is for convenience. 
Side by side Let us also keep the immitracker updated


----------



## MissionAus_2016

kamalendra said:


> actually I have created the list, to watch particularly the people, n tracking such as those who recd Immi Assessment commencement mails, Brisbane applicants, time taken by both team to grant based on the lodgement month n other for my personal analytics that were not available in myimmitracker,,, someone mentioned about the list, so I thought giving the list that I have been watching,,, if its disturbing, then m sorry,,, let's discontinue it,


Let's not discontinue, it's a good initiative and will keep all of us boosted by each of us support.


----------



## jairichi

kamalendra said:


> actually I have created the list, to watch particularly the people, n tracking such as those who recd Immi Assessment commencement mails, Brisbane applicants, time taken by both team to grant based on the lodgement month n other for my personal analytics that were not available in myimmitracker,,, someone mentioned about the list, so I thought giving the list that I have been watching,,, if its disturbing, then m sorry,,, let's discontinue it,


It is a good initiative. Let it stay.


----------



## dakshch

rahulnair said:


> 130 days since lodging the visa! Waiting... Waiting... Waiting!




167 days bro...


----------



## rahulnair

dakshch said:


> 167 days bro...




Hope it ends soon! That's all we can hope


----------



## rahulnair

kamalendra said:


> actually I have created the list, to watch particularly the people, n tracking such as those who recd Immi Assessment commencement mails, Brisbane applicants, time taken by both team to grant based on the lodgement month n other for my personal analytics that were not available in myimmitracker,,, someone mentioned about the list, so I thought giving the list that I have been watching,,, if its disturbing, then m sorry,,, let's discontinue it,




Honestly speaking I have no problems with the list. Maybe the parameters you mentioned can forwarded to Andrey so that they can be added as enhancements on myimmitracker.

Just mentioned as it becomes a bit tedious sifting through posts especially when you are looking for a specific answer to a specific question.

Was just my suggestion. Cheers


----------



## rahulsquirk

vikaschandra said:


> Yes Rahul would request everyone here to spare few minutes to update the Myimmitracker with any updates in their cases as this will help in better reporting and would guide everyone on where donthey stand and what could be the average time to decision




I think let's gently requests and guide all posters to start updating and filling up the myimmitracker . It gives lot of useful insights.


----------



## Abhi6060

ausilover said:


> Good job Kamalendra. Please add me too in your list.
> 
> ausilover || 3 march || brisbane




Anyone out of this list, who applied through agent? If yes, then please reply.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Start of a fresh week..

"ALL THE BEST" to all those who are waiting...


----------



## zeeshan355

ausilover said:


> Good job Kamalendra. Please add me too in your list.
> ausilover || 3 march || brisbane


add me too bro...

lodged for 189 visa : 19th Feb 2016


----------



## zeeshan355

Rishistrider said:


> Hi kamalendra..add me too..Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> ...timi nepali hau?


Hey shapjee add me too bro...

189 lodged date : 19th feb. 2016

waiting for grant, fingers crossed.


----------



## mohsinahmed84

zeeshan355 said:


> Hey shapjee add me too bro...
> 
> 189 lodged date : 19th feb. 2016
> 
> waiting for grant, fingers crossed.


Same I applied on 11th March Sent all required docs but still awaiting for grant.


----------



## dakshch

What are the different status messages displayed in the immitracker webpage...
Mine currently shows assessment in progress. What else ??


----------



## Ind79

FROM MID JAN to EARLY MAY
mcag || 11 May
hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
alonzo || 2 apr 
sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
jairichi || 30 mar 16, 
sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
elric || 26 mar || brisbane
thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
kapoor.neha || 22 mar
krish4aus || 22 mar
selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
siddhant || 17 mar
shafiq2k || 14 mar
MR || 10 mar || adelaide
vakymy || 9 mar
Abhishek || March 7,
ashish_2574 || 3 mar
sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
Ausielover || 3 mar || Brisbane
shawn || 2 mar
Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
sumo || 19 feb
tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
DT2702 || 18 feb
Ind79 || 16 Feb 
onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
kawal_547 || 4 feb
gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
farina || 28 jan || brisbane
Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
civil189 || 22 jan
rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane


added mine Ind79 || 16 Feb


----------



## chln.murthy

karthikeyan01 said:


> FROM MID JAN to EARLY MAY
> mcag || 11 May
> hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> alonzo || 2 apr
> sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> jairichi || 30 mar 16,
> sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> krish4aus || 22 mar
> selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> siddhant || 17 mar
> shafiq2k || 14 mar
> MR || 10 mar || adelaide
> vakymy || 9 mar
> Abhishek || March 7,
> ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> Ausielover || 3 mar || Brisbane
> shawn || 2 mar
> Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
> jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> sumo || 19 feb
> tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
> DT2702 || 18 feb
> onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
> AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
> kawal_547 || 4 feb
> gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> civil189 || 22 jan
> rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 
> 
> added mine chln.murthy 29 Jan


----------



## kamalendra

if someone find it useful 

*Backlogs/Pending applications as per 23 may 2016 7:26 AM NST * 

* Brisbane	* 
jan	12 out of 32	i.e. 37.50 %
feb	18 out of 30	i.e. 60.00 %
mar	12 out of 26	i.e. 46.15 %
apr	04 out of 10	i.e. 40.00 %

* Adelaide * 
jan	24 out of 74	i.e. 32.43 %
feb	30 out of 68	i.e. 44.12 %	
mar	22 out of 41	i.e. 53.66 %
apr	20 out of 30	i.e. 66.67 %

* Overall *
jan	46 out of 143	i.e. 32.17 %
feb	71 out of 139	i.e. 51.08 %
mar	54 out of 98	i.e. 55.10 %
apr	35 out of 58	i.e. 60.34 %


_*DATA EXTRACTED FROM myimmitracker.com_


----------



## zaid418

FROM MID JAN to EARLY MAY
mcag || 11 May
hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
alonzo || 2 apr 
sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
jairichi || 30 mar 16, 
sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
elric || 26 mar || brisbane
thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
kapoor.neha || 22 mar
krish4aus || 22 mar
selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
siddhant || 17 mar
shafiq2k || 14 mar
MR || 10 mar || adelaide
vakymy || 9 mar
Abhishek || March 7,
ashish_2574 || 3 mar
sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
Ausielover || 3 mar || Brisbane
shawn || 2 mar
Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
sumo || 19 feb
tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
DT2702 || 18 feb 
onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
kawal_547 || 4 feb
gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
farina || 28 jan || brisbane
Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
civil189 || 22 jan
rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
zaid418 || 01 Mar || Brisbane

added mine - zaid418 || 01 Mar || Brisbane


----------



## andreyx108b

kamalendra said:


> if someone find it useful Backlogs/Pending applications as per 23 may 2016 7:26 AM NST Brisbane jan	12 out of 32	i.e. 37.50 % feb	18 out of 30	i.e. 60.00 % mar	12 out of 26	i.e. 46.15 % apr	04 out of 10	i.e. 40.00 % Adelaide jan	24 out of 74	i.e. 32.43 % feb	30 out of 68	i.e. 44.12 % mar	22 out of 41	i.e. 53.66 % apr	20 out of 30	i.e. 66.67 % Overall jan	46 out of 143	i.e. 32.17 % feb	71 out of 139	i.e. 51.08 % mar	54 out of 98	i.e. 55.10 % apr	35 out of 58	i.e. 60.34 % *DATA EXTRACTED FROM myimmitracker.com



Very useful!!


----------



## funnybond4u

funnybond4u said:


> Does this list contains only 189 applications or includes 190 as well ??


Kamalendra??


----------



## Abch

chln.murthy said:


> karthikeyan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FROM MID JAN to EARLY MAY
> mcag || 11 May
> hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> alonzo || 2 apr
> sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> jairichi || 30 mar 16,
> sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> krish4aus || 22 mar
> selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> siddhant || 17 mar
> shafiq2k || 14 mar
> MR || 10 mar || adelaide
> vakymy || 9 mar
> Abhishek || March 7,
> ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> Ausielover || 3 mar || Brisbane
> shawn || 2 mar
> Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
> jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> sumo || 19 feb
> tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
> DT2702 || 18 feb
> onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
> AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
> kawal_547 || 4 feb
> gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> civil189 || 22 jan
> rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> chln.murthy 29 Jan
> Abch 13 Jan || adelaide
Click to expand...


----------



## vikaschandra

funnybond4u said:


> Kamalendra??


This would be only for 189


----------



## sarah.alvi

Hello friends,
I will be lodging my application soon. Can anyone tell me is form 80 required for subclass 189. As I don't find it in document check list.


----------



## vikaschandra

sarah.alvi said:


> Hello friends,
> I will be lodging my application soon. Can anyone tell me is form 80 required for subclass 189. As I don't find it in document check list.


It is not a mandatory requirement and not the part of the checklist but these days CO always asks for it

see the below exctract from DIBP website

*Achieving a faster visa decision*
Most ‘complete’ applications are finalised within three months of lodgement. Incomplete applications are less likely to be finalised within three months of lodgement because additional documentation might be required before the application can be finalised.
A ‘complete application’ has all required documentation, including Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment (556KB PDF), Form 1221 - Additional personal particulars (292KB PDF) information and police clearance certificates, uploaded to ImmiAccount and health examinations undertaken before the application is allocated for assessment."

for detailed information refer to the Allocation dates page


----------



## sandeshrego

Abch said:


> chln.murthy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karthikeyan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FROM MID JAN to EARLY MAY
> mcag || 11 May
> hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> alonzo || 2 apr
> sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> jairichi || 30 mar 16,
> sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> krish4aus || 22 mar
> selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> siddhant || 17 mar
> shafiq2k || 14 mar
> MR || 10 mar || adelaide
> vakymy || 9 mar
> Abhishek || March 7,
> ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> Ausielover || 3 mar || Brisbane
> shawn || 2 mar
> Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
> jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> sumo || 19 feb
> tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
> DT2702 || 18 feb
> onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
> AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
> kawal_547 || 4 feb
> gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> civil189 || 22 jan
> rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> chln.murthy 29 Jan
> Abch 13 Jan || adelaide
> 
> 
> 
> Really appreciate this list. It's better if everyone is logged in Immitracker because we could lose important points or discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## kapoor.neha

Completed 63 days today since the visa lodged date and 43 days since the last CO contact. I have claimed 15 points for experience usually how long do they take to do the employment verification. 

Thanks
Neha


----------



## choudharykrishna

kapoor.neha said:


> Completed 63 days today since the visa lodged date and 43 days since the last CO contact. I have claimed 15 points for experience usually how long do they take to do the employment verification.
> 
> Thanks
> Neha


For me it took 4 months for employment verification from CO contact date.
Just this morning I have received grant for myself, wife and my daughter.


----------



## Gundi

Got the Visa for me and family last week!! I'm a 2015 applicant.
All the details, journey for the PR summed up in a post - Link at the bottom of my signature! 

My Journey for Australian PR

If you look at my timelines you will see the process started in Dec 2014. So to get the visa after almost a year and a half is more relief than joy 
Now there is more clarity for decision making.

All this while, the best one can do is study and prepare for life in Australia. There is no point getting frustrated and cursing DIBP on the forum.

Thanks to everyone on the forum for their help. Specially Andrey, Keeda, VikasChandra. I do not know what motivates you guys to reply to people's queries even when some of you've been granted Visas already. Really appreciate it.


----------



## rahulsquirk

choudharykrishna said:


> For me it took 4 months for employment verification from CO contact date.
> 
> Just this morning I have received grant for myself, wife and my daughter.




Congratulations mate. Wonderful news.


----------



## rahulsquirk

Gundi said:


> Got the Visa for me and family last week!! I'm a 2015 applicant.
> All the details, journey for the PR summed up in a post - Link at the bottom of my signature!
> 
> My Journey for Australian PR
> 
> If you look at my timelines you will see the process started in Dec 2014. So to get the visa after almost a year and a half is more relief than joy
> Now there is more clarity for decision making.
> 
> All this while, the best one can do is study and prepare for life in Australia. There is no point getting frustrated and cursing DIBP on the forum.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on the forum for their help. Specially Andrey, Keeda, VikasChandra. I do not know what motivates you guys to reply to people's queries even when some of you've been granted Visas already. Really appreciate it.




Nice thread. Just coming back from there. Fun read. Congratulations Gundi!


----------



## sandeshrego

kapoor.neha said:


> Completed 63 days today since the visa lodged date and 43 days since the last CO contact. I have claimed 15 points for experience usually how long do they take to do the employment verification.
> 
> Thanks
> Neha


I don't think they are verifying your employment. We are in the same boat. Completed 34 days. Usually takes 32-36 days after CO contact ( proof : Immitracker and EF ). So, either this week or next week. However, even I am losing hope since last week, as they have stopped the grants for specifically candidates after 9th April CO contact asking for documents ( proof : Immitracker and EF ). If you get Grant, that would be good news and gives hope to other April guys who had CO contact. Currently, they are clearing only back logs from Dec, Jan and Feb


----------



## foxdenis

sandeshrego said:


> However, even I am losing hope since last week, as they have stopped the grants for specifically candidates after 9th April CO contact asking for documents ( proof : Immitracker and EF ).


Not only after the 9th of April.

My progress: 29.08.2015 IELTS R9 L8.5 S7.5 W6.5; 10.02.2016 ACS 263111+Doctoral Degree+3 years exp.;11.02.2016 EOI Submitted;09.03.2016 Invite;17.03.2016 Visa lodged; 05.04.2016 CO ask for CV; 07.04.2016 CV provided ...


----------



## kawal_547

kamalendra said:


> if someone find it useful
> 
> Backlogs/Pending applications as per 23 may 2016 7:26 AM NST
> 
> Brisbane
> jan	12 out of 32	i.e. 37.50 %
> feb	18 out of 30	i.e. 60.00 %
> mar	12 out of 26	i.e. 46.15 %
> apr	04 out of 10	i.e. 40.00 %
> 
> Adelaide
> jan	24 out of 74	i.e. 32.43 %
> feb	30 out of 68	i.e. 44.12 %
> mar	22 out of 41	i.e. 53.66 %
> apr	20 out of 30	i.e. 66.67 %
> 
> Overall
> jan	46 out of 143	i.e. 32.17 %
> feb	71 out of 139	i.e. 51.08 %
> mar	54 out of 98	i.e. 55.10 %
> apr	35 out of 58	i.e. 60.34 %
> 
> *DATA EXTRACTED FROM myimmitracker.com


The point is te data is very very miniscule.

Total of 4800 invites were sent in Jan. 

Even if we take 90% lodged their visa which is around 4300 lodged visa from jan invites by Feb n March or 80% which is 3800.

The above number is of only Jan.

However the data we are seeing is just close to 3% .....I'm only referring to Jan invites here.

So we can imagine, we are too far behind from the real numbers and picture. 

2-3% of numbers will never give us any real picture nor.any clarity.


----------



## sandeshrego

foxdenis said:


> Not only after the 9th of April.
> 
> My progress: 29.08.2015 IELTS R9 L8.5 S7.5 W6.5; 10.02.2016 ACS 263111+Doctoral Degree+3 years exp.;11.02.2016 EOI Submitted;09.03.2016 Invite;17.03.2016 Visa lodged; 05.04.2016 CO ask for CV; 07.04.2016 CV provided ...


Bro, please register your case in Immitracker. Looking at your case looks like there are many other aspirants since April CO contact with documents. If everyone adds their case in Immitracker, it could help us to know where we stand. Wish you a speedy grantlane:

https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189


----------



## rohitjaggi

Hi 

I applied for my Wife's PCC in INDIA and she was called to the police station for verification.

How much time does it take now to get PCC.

Do you get it from police station or the Passport Office.

Thanks


----------



## Abhi6060

rohitjaggi said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> I applied for my Wife's PCC in INDIA and she was called to the police station for verification.
> 
> 
> 
> How much time does it take now to get PCC.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you get it from police station or the Passport Office.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




It's from passport office. If the address on passport and current address is same. Then it's issued instantly at PSK. Never heard of someone being called at police station. Even in verification case, the police visits.


----------



## choudharykrishna

rahulsquirk said:


> Congratulations mate. Wonderful news.


thank you very much and wish you best of luck:


----------



## kapoor.neha

Thank you and I hope that we get the grant soon..even i feel so that the verification might not happen now..but we never know...at the end of the day it is all in the hands of DIBP..


----------



## foxdenis

sandeshrego said:


> Bro, please register your case in Immitracker. Looking at your case looks like there are many other aspirants since April CO contact with documents. If everyone adds their case in Immitracker, it could help us to know where we stand. Wish you a speedy grantlane:


I added my case there a few weeks ago.
Thanks.


----------



## sandeshrego

*Gulf Aspirants.*

I would like to share one more important view. This is basically for people who are or were working in Gulf (Saudi, UAE, Kuwait, Qatar, Oman and Bahrain ). Once we get a grant, we normally still work in Gulf as we are in our comfort zone. We normally, visit Australia just for IED or sake for PR and try to apply for jobs from abroad ( I know my own relatives and bunch of families in Gulf, and told them they could lose their PR if they do not get a Oz passport in 5 years ). 

Guess what, even on forum people talk about RRV. Just few minutes back I realized, RRV is usually denied if you do not have a strong case of family ties or property. Most RRV's fail. So, plan and get away from your comfort zone. I am currently waiting for my Saudi visa and I got all wrong information from many people that, you can work in Saudi and once a year visit Oz to keep your PR active, which is entirely a wrong perception. So, finally it's not about only your PR, but your future could go down the drain. 

Not to prove this guy wrong or show him as an bad example, here is the thread, which shows how you could lose your PR or Citizenship or Oz dream due to family ties or lying in one's comfort zone. I wish him all the success for his dream.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/551385-next-step-after-rrv-refusal.html


----------



## mohsinahmed84

kapoor.neha said:


> Completed 63 days today since the visa lodged date and 43 days since the last CO contact. I have claimed 15 points for experience usually how long do they take to do the employment verification.
> 
> Thanks
> Neha


Same case I have no verification yet


----------



## arun32

sandeshrego said:


> I would like to share one more important view. This is basically for people who are or were working in Gulf (Saudi, UAE, Kuwait, Qatar, Oman and Bahrain ). Once we get a grant, we normally still work in Gulf as we are in our comfort zone. We normally, visit Australia just for IED or sake for PR and try to apply for jobs from abroad ( I know my own relatives and bunch of families in Gulf, and told them they could lose their PR if they do not get a Oz passport in 5 years ).
> 
> Guess what, even on forum people talk about RRV. Just few minutes back I realized, RRV is usually denied if you do not have a strong case of family ties or property. Most RRV's fail. So, plan and get away from your comfort zone. I am currently waiting for my Saudi visa and I got all wrong information from many people that, you can work in Saudi and once a year visit Oz to keep your PR active, which is entirely a wrong perception. So, finally it's not about only your PR, but your future could go down the drain.
> 
> Not to prove this guy wrong or show him as an bad example, here is the thread, which shows how you could lose your PR or Citizenship or Oz dream due to family ties or lying in one's comfort zone. I wish him all the success for his dream.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/551385-next-step-after-rrv-refusal.html


very useful info


----------



## sandeshrego

rohitjaggi said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied for my Wife's PCC in INDIA and she was called to the police station for verification.
> 
> How much time does it take now to get PCC.
> 
> Do you get it from police station or the Passport Office.
> 
> Thanks


Police station for verification? Did you apply through PSK or through Police Station? You should apply through PSK ( Passport Seva Kendra website ). I fyes, no issues. Sometimes they function differently.


----------



## arjun09

Abhi6060 said:


> It's from passport office. If the address on passport and current address is same. Then it's issued instantly at PSK. Never heard of someone being called at police station. Even in verification case, the police visits.


They do in most of the cases. They call the applicant and advice them to visit the police station.


----------



## arjun09

rohitjaggi said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied for my Wife's PCC in INDIA and she was called to the police station for verification.
> 
> How much time does it take now to get PCC.
> 
> Do you get it from police station or the Passport Office.
> 
> Thanks


They will tell you to fill a form. Also want a declaration from your wife. I advice you to carry some id's with you. If everything goes well you will get certificate in 4-5 days.


----------



## asqaslam

Hi all,
If I get a suitable assessment on an advance diploma (equivalent to an Australian Bachelor) and actually have a bachelor degree as well, can I claim experience from the date of my diploma and 15 points for the bachelor degree?

Need urgent help.
Thanks


----------



## kapoor.neha

mohsinahmed84 said:


> Same case I have no verification yet


What are your timelines..


----------



## rohitjaggi

arjun09 said:


> They will tell you to fill a form. Also want a declaration from your wife. I advice you to carry some id's with you. If everything goes well you will get certificate in 4-5 days.


Verification process is all done, they have already verified everything and now am waiting for the letter but don't know how much time it takes.


----------



## rohitjaggi

sandeshrego said:


> Police station for verification? Did you apply through PSK or through Police Station? You should apply through PSK ( Passport Seva Kendra website ). I fyes, no issues. Sometimes they function differently.


Yes applied through PSK and the check was initiated by PSK and the police came home for verification and than we had to go to the police station with all originals.


----------



## mohsinahmed84

kapoor.neha said:


> What are your timelines..


Applied 189 visa on 11th March. Medical done and uploaded on 15th April. CO contacted on 20th April asked payslips and other employment related docs. Provided on 29th April after that no contact. 

What yours?


----------



## sridevimca20022

asqaslam said:


> Hi all,
> If I get a suitable assessment on an advance diploma (equivalent to an Australian Bachelor) and actually have a bachelor degree as well, can I claim experience from the date of my diploma and 15 points for the bachelor degree?
> 
> Need urgent help.
> Thanks


Even we are claiming max 15 points for employment.We chceked with my ex employer, no verification yet.

81 days still counting...........


----------



## sridevimca20022

kapoor.neha said:


> Completed 63 days today since the visa lodged date and 43 days since the last CO contact. I have claimed 15 points for experience usually how long do they take to do the employment verification.
> 
> Thanks
> Neha



Even we are claiming max 15 points for employment.We chceked with my ex employer, no verification yet.

81 days still counting...........


----------



## Raiyan

Hi Experts

I will go back to Bangladesh for around 2 weeks soon and I won't be able to attain any call from AHC China for employment/any verification. I have given my Chinese phone number as my contact number.

My workplace HR should be able to address this because they have given me work reference letter with HR declaration (means letter signing person is from HR). I think it is not required to specifically alert HR since they themselves given me the work reference letter. 

1. Should I inform my absence from my workplace to CO? 
2. How can I do this?

Well, asking because anticipating that I am nearing the employment verification soon as I claimed 15 points.

BR//Raiyan


----------



## vikaschandra

Raiyan said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I will go back to Bangladesh for around 2 weeks soon and I won't be able to attain any call from AHC China for employment/any verification. I have given my Chinese phone number as my contact number.
> 
> My workplace HR should be able to address this because they have given me work reference letter with HR declaration (means letter signing person is from HR). I think it is not required to specifically alert HR since they themselves given me the work reference letter.
> 
> 1. Should I inform my absence from my workplace to CO?
> 2. How can I do this?
> 
> Well, asking because anticipating that I am nearing the employment verification soon as I claimed 15 points.
> 
> 
> BR//Raiyan


Yes if the travel is for more than 14 days you should update the CO. Use the "Update us" button on the immi account alternatively you can use *Form 929* to update the CO about your change in address


----------



## Rishistrider

Any grants today from the list?.. Any grant overall?...


----------



## likevarun

I received a call from Australia High Commission Delhi for verification two days back. They asked me my current company roles & responsibilities, current CTC, years of experience. I asked them whats the status of my application, they said it's been more than 3 months to my application so they are running behind schedule so I should be hearing something on PR decision in 1-2 weeks.
Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## kawal_547

likevarun said:


> I received a call from Australia High Commission Delhi for verification two days back. They asked me my current company roles & responsibilities, current CTC, years of experience. I asked them whats the status of my application, they said it's been more than 3 months to my application so they are running behind schedule so I should be hearing something on PR decision in 1-2 weeks.
> Keeping fingers crossed.


Hi

Can u please elaborate more on the call. In detail. 

Thx in advance


----------



## likevarun

kawal_547 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can u please elaborate more on the call. In detail.
> 
> Thx in advance


On Friday morning sharp at 09:30 (IST), I received a call from delhi number. A lady from Australia High Commission Delhi was speaking. She said she has few questions for me related to my 189 application. First she inquired my name and DOB for verification check. Then she asked below questions:

1: My current company name
2: Since when I am working with this company
3: How much is my total work experience
4: Elaborate on roles & responsibility, she was typing at the same time.
5: My current CTC
6: Any question that I may have

Then I asked couple of questions:

1: Is this call for any specific reason?
She said this is general call to everyone.

2: What is the status of my application ?
She said since I have logged visa in mid of Feb, it's been already more than 3 months and they are running behind schedule. Therefore the CO must take some decision by this month end or at most by first week of June.

I assume the reason they called me because I have submitted experience of my current company on Statutory Declaration of Affidavit so they might need to clarify something on that. 

Keeping fingers crossed again :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rishistrider

Thanks for the information, Varun.. Like you, I lodged in last week of February. It's going to be 90 days this Wednesday.. Hoping to hear from DIBP this month end. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Rishistrider said:


> Thanks for the information, Varun.. Like you, I lodged in last week of February. It's going to be 90 days this Wednesday.. Hoping to hear from DIBP this month end. Fingers crossed.


I too lodged the application specifically on 25th evening (26th by Aus time) though i dont know when to expect it as seeing others it becomes unpredictable. Some have got very soon and some are waiting since last year. So optimism is also getting failed now.

Lets see.. this month.. or next month or when ..............


----------



## jschopra

rohitjaggi said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied for my Wife's PCC in INDIA and she was called to the police station for verification.
> 
> How much time does it take now to get PCC.
> 
> Do you get it from police station or the Passport Office.
> 
> Thanks


She will need to carry quite a few documents with her.

1. Proof of residence at current address.
a. Bank Statement.
b. Rent agreement (if rented) or Property documents (if self owned)

2. Copy of passport.
3. Copy of PAN Card.
4. Copy of Aadhar Card (will make it easy).
5. Copy of any other documents she gave at PSK.

The list of documents is generally also specified in the SMS you receive about visiting the police station.

She'll have to visit 2 times if the process is same pan-India.
Once to submit all these documents and once to be present in front of the SI.

Once the PCC is ready, she'll receive a SMS to collect it from the PSK you originally applied at.

PS: A note for extra help. You can collect PCC from the PSK at 8:45am. No need for appointment and its a walk-in. Just need to carry the receipt you got at the exit from PSK.

Hope this is helpful


----------



## TimJO

Dear Fellow Applicants,

I lodged my 189 visa application on the 28th of April 2016. CO contact was on the 30th of April requesting forms 1221/80 and health clearance, all provided by the 7th of May. the 28 days will elapse on the 27th of May so i am expecting employment verification or a grant hopefully. Next week on the 28th of May, i will be traveling to KSA for a project with my current company for a project assessment. I will stay for 1 week. I have 2 questions here:

1. Do i need to update my international travel history with DIBP by notifying the CO with this trip?
2.What should i do in order to make sure that i won't miss an employment verification call in case they couldn't reach me while i am away from home. would they call again or they will carry on and call HR or my manager?

Thanks Ahead.


----------



## Rishistrider

jitinbhasin21 said:


> I too lodged the application specifically on 25th evening (26th by Aus time) though i dont know when to expect it as seeing others it becomes unpredictable. Some have got very soon and some are waiting since last year. So optimism is also getting failed now.
> 
> Lets see.. this month.. or next month or when ..............


don't worry,buddy..yours is on the way from Aussieland via sea..


----------



## rohitjaggi

jschopra said:


> She will need to carry quite a few documents with her.
> 
> 1. Proof of residence at current address.
> a. Bank Statement.
> b. Rent agreement (if rented) or Property documents (if self owned)
> 
> 2. Copy of passport.
> 3. Copy of PAN Card.
> 4. Copy of Aadhar Card (will make it easy).
> 5. Copy of any other documents she gave at PSK.
> 
> The list of documents is generally also specified in the SMS you receive about visiting the police station.
> 
> She'll have to visit 2 times if the process is same pan-India.
> Once to submit all these documents and once to be present in front of the SI.
> 
> Once the PCC is ready, she'll receive a SMS to collect it from the PSK you originally applied at.
> 
> PS: A note for extra help. You can collect PCC from the PSK at 8:45am. No need for appointment and its a walk-in. Just need to carry the receipt you got at the exit from PSK.
> 
> Hope this is helpful


All the verification process is finished but I wanted to know how much times does it take after this to issue a certificate.


----------



## hsm123

*Varification Mail*

Today my HR replied on the Employment verification mail.

Also he showed me all the questions asked by AHC New delhi.

Below the questions, may this help you for your process.

1. What is the job title?
2. What is the period of employment (including probation period)? 
3. How much is the drawn salary? 
4. What are the job duties? 
5. Has he changed positions during the period of employment? If yes, what were the duties, hours of work and salary in earlier position?
6. Confirm the genuineness of the document attached.


----------



## Sahiledge

rohitjaggi said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied for my Wife's PCC in INDIA and she was called to the police station for verification.
> 
> How much time does it take now to get PCC.
> 
> Do you get it from police station or the Passport Office.
> 
> Thanks


That's correct. 
Many offices work this way. 
You can expect PCC within 7 days post police verification. You will receive an sms to collect it from PSK.


----------



## sarah.alvi

Means it is better to provide them on first hand? and do I have to fill this form for all the dependents included in application?



vikaschandra said:


> It is not a mandatory requirement and not the part of the checklist but these days CO always asks for it
> 
> see the below exctract from DIBP website
> 
> *Achieving a faster visa decision*
> Most ‘complete’ applications are finalised within three months of lodgement. Incomplete applications are less likely to be finalised within three months of lodgement because additional documentation might be required before the application can be finalised.
> A ‘complete application’ has all required documentation, including Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment (556KB PDF), Form 1221 - Additional personal particulars (292KB PDF) information and police clearance certificates, uploaded to ImmiAccount and health examinations undertaken before the application is allocated for assessment."
> 
> for detailed information refer to the Allocation dates page


----------



## pras07

hsm123 said:


> Today my HR replied on the Employment verification mail.
> 
> Also he showed me all the questions asked by AHC New delhi.
> 
> Below the questions, may this help you for your process.
> 
> 1. What is the job title?
> 2. What is the period of employment (including probation period)?
> 3. How much is the drawn salary?
> 4. What are the job duties?
> 5. Has he changed positions during the period of employment?. If yes, what were the duties, hours of work and salary in earlier position?
> 6. Confirm the genuineness of the document attached.


Great. Finally, they have replied. You had provided RnR in company letter-head which they asked to confirm the genuineness?


----------



## aussieby2016

hsm123 said:


> Today my HR replied on the Employment verification mail.
> 
> Also he showed me all the questions asked by AHC New delhi.
> 
> Below the questions, may this help you for your process.
> 
> 1. What is the job title?
> 2. What is the period of employment (including probation period)?
> 3. How much is the drawn salary?
> 4. What are the job duties?
> 5. Has he changed positions during the period of employment? If yes, what were the duties, hours of work and salary in earlier position?
> 6. Confirm the genuineness of the document attached.


Same here....but I received it on last thursday....hopefully our grants should come around the same time....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## rpavenk

gnt said:


> Guys , please find the updated list below.
> 
> Hopefully from tomorrow lucky applicants from the list below will get grants.
> 
> Kindly update us once received.
> 
> FROM MID JAN to EARLY MAY
> mcag || 11 May
> hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> alonzo || 2 apr
> sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> jairichi || 30 mar 16,
> sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> krish4aus || 22 mar
> selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> siddhant || 17 mar
> shafiq2k || 14 mar
> MR || 10 mar || adelaide
> vakymy || 9 mar
> Abhishek || March 7,
> ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> shawn || 2 mar
> Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
> jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> sumo || 19 feb
> tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
> DT2702 || 18 feb
> onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
> AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> kawal_547 || 4 feb
> gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> civil189 || 22 jan
> rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane


Please add me as well:

rpavenk || 12 Feb || adelaide (CO contact: 26 Feb)


----------



## ArjunYadav15

being a ghost rider of this forum, I am pleased to inform that I have been granted my visa today. I appreciate all the help I got from this forum and thank you all.

Good luck who are waiting for grant.

hip hip hurray!!:yo:eace:


----------



## pras07

ArjunYadav15 said:


> being a ghost rider of this forum, I am pleased to inform that I have been granted my visa today. I appreciate all the help I got from this forum and thank you all.
> 
> Good luck who are waiting for grant.
> 
> hip hip hurray!!:yo:eace:


Congratulations. Kindly post your timeline.


----------



## Prash2533

rohitjaggi said:


> All the verification process is finished but I wanted to know how much times does it take after this to issue a certificate.



For me it took 3 weeks to get the PCC done for my wife. She went for same on 2nd May. PSK sent the verification to Police Station. Police station sent it further to Chowki. Inspector from chowki verified the same thursday and sent it back to Police Station on Friday 6th. Police station sent it further to Security Office in DC office on 10th. DC office sent it back to PSK on 19th and we got the message same day. She got it on Friday 20 exact 3 weeks later. The Security office staff was literaaly sleeping over it with lot of excues (staff on leave, internet down, I forgot  ). Just keep following with police departments as PSK does not take time


----------



## Prash2533

ArjunYadav15 said:


> being a ghost rider of this forum, I am pleased to inform that I have been granted my visa today. I appreciate all the help I got from this forum and thank you all.
> 
> Good luck who are waiting for grant.
> 
> hip hip hurray!!:yo:eace:


Congrats buddy


----------



## Ind79

likevarun said:


> On Friday morning sharp at 09:30 (IST), I received a call from delhi number. A lady from Australia High Commission Delhi was speaking. She said she has few questions for me related to my 189 application. First she inquired my name and DOB for verification check. Then she asked below questions:
> 
> 1: My current company name
> 2: Since when I am working with this company
> 3: How much is my total work experience
> 4: Elaborate on roles & responsibility, she was typing at the same time.
> 5: My current CTC
> 6: Any question that I may have
> 
> Then I asked couple of questions:
> 
> 1: Is this call for any specific reason?
> She said this is general call to everyone.
> 
> 2: What is the status of my application ?
> She said since I have logged visa in mid of Feb, it's been already more than 3 months and they are running behind schedule. Therefore the CO must take some decision by this month end or at most by first week of June.
> 
> I assume the reason they called me because I have submitted experience of my current company on Statutory Declaration of Affidavit so they might need to clarify something on that.
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed again :fingerscrossed:


Thanks for the info mate. That gives some hope. I applied on 16th Feb and already passed 3 months. I haven't received any verification call, probably because I applied from Australia itself? Not sure. But, I did hear from my agent that they are running behind schedule.

----------------------------
189 Visa Lodged - 16 Feb
CO Assigned - 10 March
Requested Docs Submitted - 23 March
Waiting for the grant...


----------



## apoorvc

likevarun said:


> On Friday morning sharp at 09:30 (IST), I received a call from delhi number. A lady from Australia High Commission Delhi was speaking. She said she has few questions for me related to my 189 application. First she inquired my name and DOB for verification check. Then she asked below questions:
> 
> 1: My current company name
> 2: Since when I am working with this company
> 3: How much is my total work experience
> 4: Elaborate on roles & responsibility, she was typing at the same time.
> 5: My current CTC
> 6: Any question that I may have
> 
> Then I asked couple of questions:
> 
> 1: Is this call for any specific reason?
> She said this is general call to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 2: What is the status of my application ?
> She said since I have logged visa in mid of Feb, it's been already more than 3 months and they are running behind schedule. Therefore the CO must take some decision by this month end or at most by first week of June.
> 
> I assume the reason they called me because I have submitted experience of my current company on Statutory Declaration of Affidavit so they might need to clarify something on that.
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed again :fingerscrossed:




=======================================

Hi Mate 

Thanks for the detailed information. 

Can you please let me know your ANZO code as well.

My timelines are mentioned below 

ANZO code : CNSE
Applied on 13th Feb
Docs uploaded.

Waiting for the Grant :noidea:


----------



## nicemathan

*Hi buddies*

*Hey Buddies,

Was just skimming through this thread's pages.

I can understand, the waiting for GRANT phase.

Its like proposing to a girl whom you like the most and she is yet to give her verdict on your proposal. Vice-Versa for girls. You will be totally lost .

Don't get bogged down. :juggle:

Use the time productively, after lodging the application and uploading all documents from your end.

Unless you have messed-up your application BIG time, which might result in VISA refusal. You can be rest-assure the results will be positive.

You just have to wait for that mail.

I know it is hard to go through this period, it is easier said than done, however, now looking back at it. I can confidently say, use the time productively. 

All the best.*


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

nicemathan said:


> *Hey Buddies,
> 
> Was just skimming through this thread's pages.
> 
> I can understand, the waiting for GRANT phase.
> 
> Its like proposing to a girl whom you like the most and she is yet to give her verdict on your proposal. Vice-Versa for girls. You will be totally lost .
> 
> Don't get bogged down. :juggle:
> 
> Use the time productively, after lodging the application and uploading all documents from your end.
> 
> Unless you have messed-up your application BIG time, which might result in VISA refusal. You can be rest-assure the results will be positive.
> 
> You just have to wait for that mail.
> 
> I know it is hard to go through this period, it is easier said than done, however, now looking back at it. I can confidently say, use the time productively.
> 
> All the best.*


Hi Mathan, I remember your post about PTE exam. That helped me a lot.
Thanks.


----------



## vikaschandra

sarah.alvi said:


> Means it is better to provide them on first hand? and do I have to fill this form for all the dependents included in application?


Yes it is better to be filled and front loaded. It would be required for anyone over 18 Years of Age


----------



## MissionAus_2016

hsm123 said:


> Today my HR replied on the Employment verification mail.
> 
> Also he showed me all the questions asked by AHC New delhi.
> 
> Below the questions, may this help you for your process.
> 
> 1. What is the job title?
> 2. What is the period of employment (including probation period)?
> 3. How much is the drawn salary?
> 4. What are the job duties?
> 5. Has he changed positions during the period of employment? If yes, what were the duties, hours of work and salary in earlier position?
> 6. Confirm the genuineness of the document attached.


For this employer did you submit HR reference letter or SD?


----------



## sarah.alvi

vikaschandra said:


> Yes it is better to be filled and front loaded. It would be required for anyone over 18 Years of Age


Thank you! and I'm expected to have my invitation on 25th may.. I havn't got my medical yet... should I go for MHD or should I wait?


----------



## likevarun

apoorvc said:


> =======================================
> 
> Hi Mate
> 
> Thanks for the detailed information.
> 
> Can you please let me know your ANZO code as well.
> 
> My timelines are mentioned below
> 
> ANZO code : CNSE
> Applied on 13th Feb
> Docs uploaded.
> 
> Waiting for the Grant :noidea:


See my updated Signature.


----------



## apoorvc

likevarun said:


> See my updated Signature.


Thanks mate


----------



## jairichi

sarah.alvi said:


> Thank you! and I'm expected to have my invitation on 25th may.. I havn't got my medical yet... should I go for MHD or should I wait?


You can opt for medicals now.
Better is to wait for the invitation, generate HAP ID and then go for medicals.


----------



## sultan_azam

sarah.alvi said:


> Thank you! and I'm expected to have my invitation on 25th may.. I havn't got my medical yet... should I go for MHD or should I wait?


your Initial entry date depends on Medical/PCC date, whichever is earlier. so if you want some good gap between grant and IED then do it after receiving invite or at the time of filing visa applicaiton


----------



## dakshch

likevarun said:


> On Friday morning sharp at 09:30 (IST), I received a call from delhi number. A lady from Australia High Commission Delhi was speaking. She said she has few questions for me related to my 189 application. First she inquired my name and DOB for verification check. Then she asked below questions:
> 
> 1: My current company name
> 2: Since when I am working with this company
> 3: How much is my total work experience
> 4: Elaborate on roles & responsibility, she was typing at the same time.
> 5: My current CTC
> 6: Any question that I may have
> 
> Then I asked couple of questions:
> 
> 1: Is this call for any specific reason?
> She said this is general call to everyone.
> 
> 2: What is the status of my application ?
> She said since I have logged visa in mid of Feb, it's been already more than 3 months and they are running behind schedule. Therefore the CO must take some decision by this month end or at most by first week of June.
> 
> I assume the reason they called me because I have submitted experience of my current company on Statutory Declaration of Affidavit so they might need to clarify something on that.
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed again :fingerscrossed:


If they are so worried about the delay and falling behind schedule, maybe they would also start processing older applications. 
Good luck to you brother, may you receive a grant soon.
It's been 168 days for me. Nearing 6 months and nothing yet, not even a verification call.


----------



## jveer

Hi all I got an invitation to apply in skill select . I am getting an " apply visa ' link in skill select page. My question is where this link leads. What documents should to uploaded while filing visa.


----------



## zeeshan355

sandeshrego said:


> I would like to share one more important view. This is basically for people who are or were working in Gulf (Saudi, UAE, Kuwait, Qatar, Oman and Bahrain ). Once we get a grant, we normally still work in Gulf as we are in our comfort zone. We normally, visit Australia just for IED or sake for PR and try to apply for jobs from abroad ( I know my own relatives and bunch of families in Gulf, and told them they could lose their PR if they do not get a Oz passport in 5 years ).
> 
> Guess what, even on forum people talk about RRV. Just few minutes back I realized, RRV is usually denied if you do not have a strong case of family ties or property. Most RRV's fail. So, plan and get away from your comfort zone. I am currently waiting for my Saudi visa and I got all wrong information from many people that, you can work in Saudi and once a year visit Oz to keep your PR active, which is entirely a wrong perception. So, finally it's not about only your PR, but your future could go down the drain.
> 
> Not to prove this guy wrong or show him as an bad example, here is the thread, which shows how you could lose your PR or Citizenship or Oz dream due to family ties or lying in one's comfort zone. I wish him all the success for his dream.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/551385-next-step-after-rrv-refusal.html


Thanks for sharing such a valuable information brother... highly appreciated.
I was planning the same way, but what u say is right... have to get out of comfort zone and try something new to make our futures bright.
R U waiting for ur PR or currently in saudi? or planning to go saudi arabia....


----------



## jairichi

sandeshrego said:


> I would like to share one more important view. This is basically for people who are or were working in Gulf (Saudi, UAE, Kuwait, Qatar, Oman and Bahrain ). Once we get a grant, we normally still work in Gulf as we are in our comfort zone. We normally, visit Australia just for IED or sake for PR and try to apply for jobs from abroad ( I know my own relatives and bunch of families in Gulf, and told them they could lose their PR if they do not get a Oz passport in 5 years ).
> 
> Guess what, even on forum people talk about RRV. Just few minutes back I realized, RRV is usually denied if you do not have a strong case of family ties or property. Most RRV's fail. So, plan and get away from your comfort zone. I am currently waiting for my Saudi visa and I got all wrong information from many people that, you can work in Saudi and once a year visit Oz to keep your PR active, which is entirely a wrong perception. So, finally it's not about only your PR, but your future could go down the drain.
> 
> Not to prove this guy wrong or show him as an bad example, here is the thread, which shows how you could lose your PR or Citizenship or Oz dream due to family ties or lying in one's comfort zone. I wish him all the success for his dream.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/551385-next-step-after-rrv-refusal.html


One option could be is to help your family (spouse and child) settle down in Australia and visit them as many times as possible in a year. Thus, you can earn and save tax free money in middle east and show strong ties to family/Australia when you think you are ready to move permanently. Would this work? Theoretically it could 

Ha ha according to your signature you have started to cry for grant


----------



## vikaschandra

sarah.alvi said:


> Thank you! and I'm expected to have my invitation on 25th may.. I havn't got my medical yet... should I go for MHD or should I wait?


Wait for the ITA sarah.


----------



## vikaschandra

jveer said:


> Hi all I got an invitation to apply in skill select . I am getting an " apply visa ' link in skill select page. My question is where this link leads. What documents should to uploaded while filing visa.


Clicking on the "Apply Visa" link will be take you to the visa application page. 

Are you on 189 or 190??

189 Visa Checlist


----------



## jveer

vikaschandra said:


> Clicking on the "Apply Visa" link will be take you to the visa application page.
> 
> Are you on 189 or 190??
> 
> 189 Visa Checlist


Thanks for reply. I am on 489. Do I need to sign up on this page or username and password for eoi will work. Actually I am applying on my own that's why I am just cautious. Furthermore what information do I have to fill on the visa application page ? 
What documents would be needed to be uploaded.


----------



## hsm123

I sent HR reference letter.


----------



## hsm123

jitinbhasin21 said:


> hsm123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today my HR replied on the Employment verification mail.
> 
> Also he showed me all the questions asked by AHC New delhi.
> 
> Below the questions, may this help you for your process.
> 
> 1. What is the job title?
> 2. What is the period of employment (including probation period)?
> 3. How much is the drawn salary?
> 4. What are the job duties?
> 5. Has he changed positions during the period of employment? If yes, what were the duties, hours of work and salary in earlier position?
> 6. Confirm the genuineness of the document attached.
> 
> 
> 
> For this employer did you submit HR reference letter or SD?
Click to expand...


I sent HR reference letter.


----------



## vikaschandra

jveer said:


> Thanks for reply. I am on 489. Do I need to sign up on this page or username and password for eoi will work. Actually I am applying on my own that's why I am just cautious. Furthermore what information do I have to fill on the visa application page ?
> What documents would be needed to be uploaded.


You would need to create an immi account then start filling the online form 1393
Upon completion pay the visa fees and start to upload relevant documentary evidence to support your case. 

See the 489 Checklist here


----------



## Moh1244

Hi,
Can you please share with me format of statutory declaration.



likevarun said:


> On Friday morning sharp at 09:30 (IST), I received a call from delhi number. A lady from Australia High Commission Delhi was speaking. She said she has few questions for me related to my 189 application. First she inquired my name and DOB for verification check. Then she asked below questions:
> 
> 1: My current company name
> 2: Since when I am working with this company
> 3: How much is my total work experience
> 4: Elaborate on roles & responsibility, she was typing at the same time.
> 5: My current CTC
> 6: Any question that I may have
> 
> Then I asked couple of questions:
> 
> 1: Is this call for any specific reason?
> She said this is general call to everyone.
> 
> 2: What is the status of my application ?
> She said since I have logged visa in mid of Feb, it's been already more than 3 months and they are running behind schedule. Therefore the CO must take some decision by this month end or at most by first week of June.
> 
> I assume the reason they called me because I have submitted experience of my current company on Statutory Declaration of Affidavit so they might need to clarify something on that.
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed again :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sahiledge

nicemathan said:


> Hey Buddies,
> 
> Was just skimming through this thread's pages.
> 
> I can understand, the waiting for GRANT phase.
> 
> Its like proposing to a girl whom you like the most and she is yet to give her verdict on your proposal. Vice-Versa for girls. You will be totally lost .
> 
> Don't get bogged down. :juggle:
> 
> Use the time productively, after lodging the application and uploading all documents from your end.
> 
> Unless you have messed-up your application BIG time, which might result in VISA refusal. You can be rest-assure the results will be positive.
> 
> You just have to wait for that mail.
> 
> I know it is hard to go through this period, it is easier said than done, however, now looking back at it. I can confidently say, use the time productively.
> 
> All the best.


Hi sir, 
I have referred to your thread very thoroughly, a bit of a fan of yours. 
Your way of sharing your experiences has inspired many to keep on pushing up for the long process of visa application so that even we can live those experiences which we have only dreamed of till now. 
Thanks for those insights.


----------



## sandeshrego

zeeshan355 said:


> Thanks for sharing such a valuable information brother... highly appreciated.
> I was planning the same way, but what u say is right... have to get out of comfort zone and try something new to make our futures bright.
> R U waiting for ur PR or currently in saudi? or planning to go saudi arabia....


Due to low oil price. My visa has been delayed. So now concentrating on building a career in Oz.


----------



## sandeshrego

jairichi said:


> One option could be is to help your family (spouse and child) settle down in Australia and visit them as many times as possible in a year. Thus, you can earn and save tax free money in middle east and show strong ties to family/Australia when you think you are ready to move permanently. Would this work? Theoretically it could
> 
> Ha ha according to your signature you have started to cry for grant


Ya. Few families send their sons and daughters to Oz for studies. But then I don't what would be their case after 5 years. Coz, Parents cannot prove their stay there.

Ya, ha ha.. Started to cry.. During my wait for invitation I was wondering why everyone is so desperate for Grant, as visa was already lodged. Now i get it


----------



## udeshi3002

No grants still


----------



## zeeshan355

sandeshrego said:


> Due to low oil price. My visa has been delayed. So now concentrating on building a career in Oz.


Best of luck for u....

u r rite due low, to oil prices no new job openings in oil rich nation.


----------



## sarah.alvi

vikaschandra said:


> If you have provided all the supportive documents it is highly likely that it will be considered. It all depends on the CO on what he/she would feel is right supportive documents.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed and hope for the best.


Hello. I was thinking to give a statutory declaration, explaining each document and in the end stating her dependency. Would you recommend to go for it?


----------



## Ashish_2574

Hello friends,

After away from forum for few days, I am back but still no grant 😞

Application lodged on 3rd March, Adelaide CO contact on 24th March and IP button clicked on 21st April. I am claiming 10points for employment.

All the best guys!


----------



## mohsinahmed84

Ashish_2574 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> After away from forum for few days, I am back but still no grant 😞
> 
> Application lodged on 3rd March, Adelaide CO contact on 24th March and IP button clicked on 21st April. I am claiming 10points for employment.
> 
> All the best guys!


Did employment verification done for you or not yet ?


----------



## jairichi

sandeshrego said:


> Ya. Few families send their sons and daughters to Oz for studies. But then I don't what would be their case after 5 years. Coz, Parents cannot prove their stay there.
> 
> Ya, ha ha.. Started to cry.. During my wait for invitation I was wondering why everyone is so desperate for Grant, as visa was already lodged. Now i get it


Better option is to anchor spouse in Australia. If anything goes wrong with re-entry to Australia I think spouse will be able to sponsor you. Having a spouse with child in Australia will show compelling family ties to convince visa officer.

I haven't started to cry.. :confused2: Something wrong with me???  Hope will remain the same as days go by


----------



## jairichi

Ashish_2574 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> After away from forum for few days, I am back but still no grant 😞
> 
> Application lodged on 3rd March, Adelaide CO contact on 24th March and IP button clicked on 21st April. I am claiming 10points for employment.
> 
> All the best guys!


According to your signature it looks like your PCC and medicals are still pending. Is it?


----------



## vikaschandra

sarah.alvi said:


> Hello. I was thinking to give a statutory declaration, explaining each document and in the end stating her dependency. Would you recommend to go for it?


That would serve as an additional evidentiary document. Go ahead with that


----------



## jveer

vikaschandra said:


> You would need to create an immi account then start filling the online form 1393
> Upon completion pay the visa fees and start to upload relevant documentary evidence to support your case.
> 
> See the 489 Checklist here


Thanks vikas , yes I got the checklist. I haven't thought so. thanks again


----------



## chln.murthy

Abhi6060 said:


> Anyone out of this list, who applied through agent? If yes, then please reply.


I have applied through an agent mate


----------



## shnasj

dakshch said:


> If they are so worried about the delay and falling behind schedule, maybe they would also start processing older applications.
> Good luck to you brother, may you receive a grant soon.
> It's been 168 days for me. Nearing 6 months and nothing yet, not even a verification call.


hi there,

Same goes with me.I have applied on 22 Jan,CO contacted two times for Documents and then Skill support emailed me for explanation needed in form 80 and then they called my employer on 7 April, and since its complete silence.

I think its very hard to predict.


----------



## KennySaw

Hey guys，
Sailing in the same boat here. It's been more than 150 days since CO contact and nearly 180 days since the visa was lodged. Haven't heard from DIBS afterwards and my agent is against calling DIBS. There is nothing much we can do other than to wait isn't it ?. I was expecting the entire process to over by March seems like I have gone nowhere with my expectations.


----------



## shnasj

KennySaw said:


> Hey guys，
> Sailing in the same boat here. It's been more than 150 days since CO contact and nearly 180 days since the visa was lodged. Haven't heard from DIBS afterwards and my agent is against calling DIBS. There is nothing much we can do other than to wait isn't it ?. I was expecting the entire process to over by March seems like I have gone nowhere with my expectations.


Hi,

122 days for me till to date ,But I am on bridging visa , so for it doesn't matter how long they will make me wait, but I can understand if someone has applied from offshore ,then it gets very hard because it puts your whole life on pause.


----------



## KennySaw

shnasj said:


> Hi,
> 
> 122 days for me till to date ,But I am on bridging visa , so for it doesn't matter how long they will make me wait, but I can understand if someone has applied from offshore ,then it gets very hard because it puts your whole life on pause.


Hey Bro,

Good for you  and thank you for understanding. Its true as it has drastic effect on our lives decisions we make opportunities we seek are all subjected to change once PR is applied. Prolonged timeline effects the nature of being objective as well. Good thing is i have been hearing from other folks here on how things speed up after July i truly wish that 's true.


----------



## himanshu181in

Any grant today??



263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
Grant -


----------



## mohsinahmed84

himanshu181in said:


> Any grant today??
> 
> 263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
> VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
> CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
> Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
> Grant -


Did you get any employment verification?


----------



## ShoAmar

*pls help*

Hi Friends, 

I have the following query, can you please help

1. If I want to claim for my husband points, then both should choose for same ANZCO code. I'm a developer and he is software tester..
2. I'm B.E(ECE), 4 yrs will be deducted from my experience. If I submit RPL, then there is any chances to deduct less number of years..


----------



## pras07

ShoAmar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have the following query, can you please help
> 
> 1. If I want to claim for my husband points, then both should choose for same ANZCO code. I'm a developer and he is software tester..
> 2. I'm B.E(ECE), 4 yrs will be deducted from my experience. If I submit RPL, then there is any chances to deduct less number of years..


1. Yes both should be either in CSOL or SOL list. ANZSCO code doesn't matter. What matters is COL/CSOL list. If your occupation is in COL and your husband's occupation is in CSOL or vice versa then you cannot claim his points. Both of your occupation should be in same list.

2. Well, you are BE(ECE) then no need to go through RPL. However depending upon your BE subjects they might deduct some experience.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

An hour or so is left for today and no grant news and spreading of happiness till now..
What happened to DIBP, at least make some one's day to keep spirits high for the rest.


----------



## pras07

jitinbhasin21 said:


> An hour or so is left for today and no grant news and spreading of happiness till now..
> What happened to DIBP, at least make some one's day to keep spirits high for the rest.


Still 3-4 hours left brother. They work till 1-2PM IST.


----------



## Alhad

100 days passed.

A


----------



## Alhad

pras07 said:


> Still 3-4 hours left brother. They work till 1-2PM IST.


But generally grant emails come in the morning IST right? I mean, most of the grants on the forum have been reported around 6:15 IST. But yeah, let's hope till EOD.

A


----------



## pras07

Alhad said:


> But generally grant emails come in the morning IST right? I mean, most of the grants on the forum have been reported around 6:15 IST. But yeah, let's hope till EOD.
> 
> A


Nothing like that. They can release anytime while working. One of my friend had received approx 11AM IST.


----------



## aussieby2016

Alhad said:


> But generally grant emails come in the morning IST right? I mean, most of the grants on the forum have been reported around 6:15 IST. But yeah, let's hope till EOD.
> 
> A


no..many have reported at around 12:45PM(IST) also.....


----------



## ShoAmar

Thank you so much Pras07..


----------



## dakshch

Been a slow start to the week so far. Haven't seen many grants.

Another observation is that DIBP is on fire near the weekend on Thursday and Fridays.


----------



## Moh1244

Hello Experts,
I have been contacted by CO-Adelaide today. I wont be able to provide all documents with in 28 days. Shall I reply them that I need more time? Also, can you please help me with below queries.
1) What if we wish to keep my wife's name same as her before marriage name. Will there be any problem later.
2) Do we need to provide English Functional expertise i.e 3 years of functional English from college or University.

Regards
Mohinder.


----------



## hsm123

himanshu181in said:


> Any grant today??
> 
> 
> 
> 263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
> VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
> CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
> Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
> Grant -


Friend, kindly check at your employer end, there may be your employment verification pending.

same case with me, it was pending since 3rd May.


----------



## Sn_Rafi

hsm123 said:


> Today my HR replied on the Employment verification mail.
> 
> Also he showed me all the questions asked by AHC New delhi.
> 
> Below the questions, may this help you for your process.
> 
> 1. What is the job title?
> 2. What is the period of employment (including probation period)?
> 3. How much is the drawn salary?
> 4. What are the job duties?
> 5. Has he changed positions during the period of employment? If yes, what were the duties, hours of work and salary in earlier position?
> 6. Confirm the genuineness of the document attached.



Finally my employer also agreed to respond to the mail from AHC New Delhi. These same questions has been asked for me. 

They also send a mail to me for my spouse details. I have provided the details. But in Application Mail box of ImmiAccount, still I am seeing the following message.

*Correspondence for this application is currently being sent to the Primary Applicant at the following email address:
--------
Please check your spam filter if you have not received any correspondence.
To change the address for receiving correspondence, please use the Change of email address link in the Update us page.
*


Is there anything that I need to do further? Experts please help.


----------



## aussieby2016

Moh1244 said:


> Hello Experts,
> I have been contacted by CO-Adelaide today. I wont be able to provide all documents with in 28 days. Shall I reply them that I need more time? Also, can you please help me with below queries.
> 1) What if we wish to keep my wife's name same as her before marriage name. Will there be any problem later.
> 2) Do we need to provide English Functional expertise i.e 3 years of functional English from college or University.
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder.


definitely you should inform your CO via mail that you wont be able to provide the documents in 28 days and also mention the reason behind it....even I had a similar situation when they asked for my medicals and I could not provide them in 28 days, I wrote a mail to which they replied in 10-12 days that they are holding my case till I submit the necessary documents.....regarding query 1, someone who has done the same can give u a better thought....regarding query 2, yes a declaration from the university/college is necessary else and English proficiency test (IELTS etc) needs to be given.....All the best for your grant.......


----------



## dakshch

If one has imported his application to a new immiaccount, will i receive notification via email when i get a grant ?? Or do I need to keep checking vevo and immiaccount everyday ??

Ps: i had applied through an agent and later created a new immiaccount for monitoring. Primary email address is my agent's.


----------



## Alhad

dakshch said:


> If one has imported his application to a new immiaccount, will i receive notification via email when i get a grant ?? Or do I need to keep checking vevo and immiaccount everyday ??
> 
> Ps: i had applied through an agent and later created a new immiaccount for monitoring. Primary email address is my agent's.


Then I think the grant notification will go to your agent's email.
Keep checking!

Cheers,
A


----------



## schatzii

Hi people,

Super happy to inform you that I have got my grant yesterday 
I had made up my mind to wait for atleast 2 months as that is the usual timeline here, and just checked the site this morning cos I had nothing else to do, and there it was :O

I must be one of the few to have got grant this quick. I guess the key is upload as many documents as possible.

All the best to all you you and thanks for all the support and information which makes our lives soo much smoother.

My details:

EOI(189+190): 17. Mar. 2016
Invite(189) : 10. May . 2016
Lodged : 13. May . 2016
All docs + PCC + Medica : 17. May. 2016

Grant: 23. May . 2016 
Location : GSM Adelaide
IED : 16 May 2017

Thanks,


----------



## MissionAus_2016

schatzii said:


> Hi people,
> 
> Super happy to inform you that I have got my grant yesterday
> I had made up my mind to wait for atleast 2 months as that is the usual timeline here, and just checked the site this morning cos I had nothing else to do, and there it was :O
> 
> I must be one of the few to have got grant this quick. I guess the key is upload as many documents as possible.
> 
> All the best to all you you and thanks for all the support and information which makes our lives soo much smoother.
> 
> My details:
> 
> EOI(189+190): 17. Mar. 2016
> Invite(189) : 10. May . 2016
> Lodged : 13. May . 2016
> All docs + PCC + Medica : 17. May. 2016
> 
> Grant: 23. May . 2016
> Location : GSM Adelaide
> IED : 16 May 2017
> 
> Thanks,


That is simply WOW .. Grant in 10 days . That's outstanding work by DIBP and by Applicant too.

All the best for your future in Australia !!


----------



## Sahiledge

schatzii said:


> Hi people,
> 
> Super happy to inform you that I have got my grant yesterday
> I had made up my mind to wait for atleast 2 months as that is the usual timeline here, and just checked the site this morning cos I had nothing else to do, and there it was :O
> 
> I must be one of the few to have got grant this quick. I guess the key is upload as many documents as possible.
> 
> All the best to all you you and thanks for all the support and information which makes our lives soo much smoother.
> 
> My details:
> 
> EOI(189+190): 17. Mar. 2016
> Invite(189) : 10. May . 2016
> Lodged : 13. May . 2016
> All docs + PCC + Medica : 17. May. 2016
> 
> Grant: 23. May . 2016
> Location : GSM Adelaide
> IED : 16 May 2017
> 
> Thanks,


Congratulations!! 
This is not quick... This is a supersonic grant. 
All the best for the journey ahead.


----------



## chln.murthy

aussieby2016 said:


> no..many have reported at around 12:45PM(IST) also.....


Official working hours of DIBP is 0900hrs to 1700hrs Australian time which is 0430hrs to 1230hrs Indian time now a days hence you can check the Grant during this hours.


----------



## vikaschandra

Moh1244 said:


> Hello Experts,
> I have been contacted by CO-Adelaide today. I wont be able to provide all documents with in 28 days. Shall I reply them that I need more time? Also, can you please help me with below queries.
> 1) What if we wish to keep my wife's name same as her before marriage name. Will there be any problem later.
> 2) Do we need to provide English Functional expertise i.e 3 years of functional English from college or University.
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder.


* You can write to DIBP for more time to provide the evidence most probably they would agree with it. 
1. You can keep the name same as before for grant it would not be an issue (I have done the same)
2. Yes either you need to let her sit for IELTS/PTE or get letter from her college university which should state that the medium of instruction for the entire course was English or Agree to pay VAC2 charges either of these would work


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Today is another day where more people will get ITAs in evening as per IST.

More applications will be queued in.. more people will start getting frustrated .. more... more .. more.

The way DIBP cleared all backlogs for ITAs in Jan/Feb this year, same way they should clear all Grant backlogs by June/July


----------



## gnt

Applicants are getting frustrated day by day ; Is this true that they will clear all backlog applications by 30th June. ? ?


----------



## AbhishekKotian

*Employment Verification Call*

I received the employment verification call today from Delhi. After verifying myself with my date of birth, the lady asked me the below questions with regards to all my employers

1. Date of joining and Date of leaving
2. Roles and Responsibilities
3. Salary Drawn
4. Department

For one of the roles she asked to explain in detail about the responsibilities and process.

Finally she asked me to send a signed copy of the No Objection Letter with regards to the employment verification.


----------



## badboy0711

schatzii said:


> Hi people,
> 
> Super happy to inform you that I have got my grant yesterday
> I had made up my mind to wait for atleast 2 months as that is the usual timeline here, and just checked the site this morning cos I had nothing else to do, and there it was :O
> 
> I must be one of the few to have got grant this quick. I guess the key is upload as many documents as possible.
> 
> All the best to all you you and thanks for all the support and information which makes our lives soo much smoother.
> 
> My details:
> 
> EOI(189+190): 17. Mar. 2016
> Invite(189) : 10. May . 2016
> Lodged : 13. May . 2016
> All docs + PCC + Medica : 17. May. 2016
> 
> Grant: 23. May . 2016
> Location : GSM Adelaide
> IED : 16 May 2017
> 
> Thanks,



congrats mate !!!


----------



## gnt

AbhishekKotian said:


> I received the employment verification call today from Delhi. After verifying myself with my date of birth, the lady asked me the below questions with regards to all my employers
> 
> 1. Date of joining and Date of leaving
> 2. Roles and Responsibilities
> 3. Salary Drawn
> 4. Department
> 
> For one of the roles she asked to explain in detail about the responsibilities and process.
> 
> Finally she asked me to send a signed copy of the No Objection Letter with regards to the employment verification.


That is a good news ; hopefully you will get grant by end of this month. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## schatzii

badboy0711 said:


> congrats mate !!!


Thanks buddy, all the best for your for the life in Australia


----------



## AbhishekKotian

schatzii said:


> Hi people,
> 
> Super happy to inform you that I have got my grant yesterday
> I had made up my mind to wait for atleast 2 months as that is the usual timeline here, and just checked the site this morning cos I had nothing else to do, and there it was :O
> 
> I must be one of the few to have got grant this quick. I guess the key is upload as many documents as possible.
> 
> All the best to all you you and thanks for all the support and information which makes our lives soo much smoother.
> 
> My details:
> 
> EOI(189+190): 17. Mar. 2016
> Invite(189) : 10. May . 2016
> Lodged : 13. May . 2016
> All docs + PCC + Medica : 17. May. 2016
> 
> Grant: 23. May . 2016
> Location : GSM Adelaide
> IED : 16 May 2017
> 
> Thanks,


Congratulations and All the best


----------



## NiksG

Got the Grant Yesterday (Including Wife, 2 Kids & Dependent Mother), Timelines below :

ANZCO Code - 261313
EOI Submitted : 22-Feb-2016 for 189 (65 Points)
Invited : 09-Mar-2016
Visa Lodge : 21-Apr-2016 (Nothing Uploaded)
CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) : 30-Apr-2016 (Requesting to update all the docs, nothing uploaded)
All Docs Uploaded : 02-May-2016
Request to pay VAC2 Fee (For Mother) : 20-May-2016
Fee Paid : 20-May-2016
Grant: 23-May-2016


----------



## AbhishekKotian

gnt said:


> That is a good news ; hopefully you will get grant by end of this month. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Hopefully. Fingers Crossed :fingerscrossed:

Hope you get yours soon too


----------



## AbhishekKotian

NiksG said:


> Got the Grant Yesterday (Including Wife, 2 Kids & Dependent Mother), Timelines below :
> 
> ANZCO Code - 261313
> EOI Submitted : 22-Feb-2016 for 189 (65 Points)
> Invited : 09-Mar-2016
> Visa Lodge : 21-Apr-2016 (Nothing Uploaded)
> CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) : 30-Apr-2016 (Requesting to update all the docs, nothing uploaded)
> All Docs Uploaded : 02-May-2016
> Request to pay VAC2 Fee (For Mother) : 20-May-2016
> Fee Paid : 20-May-2016
> Grant: 23-May-2016


Congratulations and All the Best


----------



## neenunaveen

Hi All,

Can some one tell me as per standard timelines, when can i expect GRANT.
CO Contacted on 27th April asking for Medicals and Uploaded the docs on 30th April.


----------



## dinusubba

NiksG said:


> Got the Grant Yesterday (Including Wife, 2 Kids & Dependent Mother), Timelines below :
> 
> ANZCO Code - 261313
> EOI Submitted : 22-Feb-2016 for 189 (65 Points)
> Invited : 09-Mar-2016
> Visa Lodge : 21-Apr-2016 (Nothing Uploaded)
> CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) : 30-Apr-2016 (Requesting to update all the docs, nothing uploaded)
> All Docs Uploaded : 02-May-2016
> Request to pay VAC2 Fee (For Mother) : 20-May-2016
> Fee Paid : 20-May-2016
> Grant: 23-May-2016


Congrats


----------



## Kundan1985

Hello experts,
Is there any forum where we can discuss on how to apply jobs after getting the PR.
Do you all have any idea what next 'to do' thing after getting the PR GRANT.


----------



## Moh1244

vikaschandra said:


> * You can write to DIBP for more time to provide the evidence most probably they would agree with it.
> 1. You can keep the name same as before for grant it would not be an issue (I have done the same)
> 2. Yes either you need to let her sit for IELTS/PTE or get letter from her college university which should state that the medium of instruction for the entire course was English or Agree to pay VAC2 charges either of these would work



Thanks Chandra,
Can you please let me know if in PCC copy which we receive, do we have passport number mentioned in it. As I am getting my passport reissued, so there will be a change in passport number.

Regards
Mohinder


----------



## Moh1244

*Need advice*

Hi All,
I am applying for reissue of passport, since the new passport number will be changed from the one which I currently hold. Can some one please share with me where all I have to make changes. I have applied via old passport number(which is currently valid) all my applications like PTE/189 application are on same number. My understanding is that I shall send the 1022 form to CO once I have my new passport but will that Impact my application.

Regards
Mohinder


----------



## masdcet

I have done my medical on 20th May 2016. What will be my IED if I got VISA by the GRACE OF ALLAH.


----------



## jairichi

masdcet said:


> I have done my medical on 20th May 2016. What will be my IED if I got VISA by the GRACE OF ALLAH.


May 2017 or earlier if your PCC was obtained before May 2016.


----------



## jairichi

Moh1244 said:


> Hi All,
> I am applying for reissue of passport, since the new passport number will be changed from the one which I currently hold. Can some one please share with me where all I have to make changes. I have applied via old passport number(which is currently valid) all my applications like PTE/189 application are on same number. My understanding is that I shall send the 1022 form to CO once I have my new passport but will that Impact my application.
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder


No impact at all. Update CO of your new passport once you get it.


----------



## dinusubba

Moh1244 said:


> Thanks Chandra,
> Can you please let me know if in PCC copy which we receive, do we have passport number mentioned in it. As I am getting my passport reissued, so there will be a change in passport number.
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder


Yes, PCC will have passport number.

If your passport is reissued, you can apply for PCC with new passport and you will get it on the same day.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Schatzil



schatzii said:


> Hi people,
> 
> Super happy to inform you that I have got my grant yesterday
> I had made up my mind to wait for atleast 2 months as that is the usual timeline here, and just checked the site this morning cos I had nothing else to do, and there it was :O
> 
> I must be one of the few to have got grant this quick. I guess the key is upload as many documents as possible.
> 
> All the best to all you you and thanks for all the support and information which makes our lives soo much smoother.
> 
> My details:
> 
> EOI(189+190): 17. Mar. 2016
> Invite(189) : 10. May . 2016
> Lodged : 13. May . 2016
> All docs + PCC + Medica : 17. May. 2016
> 
> Grant: 23. May . 2016
> Location : GSM Adelaide
> IED : 16 May 2017
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## vikaschandra

Moh1244 said:


> Thanks Chandra,
> Can you please let me know if in PCC copy which we receive, do we have passport number mentioned in it. As I am getting my passport reissued, so there will be a change in passport number.
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder


Yes Passport number is mentioned on PCC.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Niks..






NiksG said:


> Got the Grant Yesterday (Including Wife, 2 Kids & Dependent Mother), Timelines below :
> 
> ANZCO Code - 261313
> EOI Submitted : 22-Feb-2016 for 189 (65 Points)
> Invited : 09-Mar-2016
> Visa Lodge : 21-Apr-2016 (Nothing Uploaded)
> CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) : 30-Apr-2016 (Requesting to update all the docs, nothing uploaded)
> All Docs Uploaded : 02-May-2016
> Request to pay VAC2 Fee (For Mother) : 20-May-2016
> Fee Paid : 20-May-2016
> Grant: 23-May-2016


----------



## vikaschandra

Moh1244 said:


> Hi All,
> I am applying for reissue of passport, since the new passport number will be changed from the one which I currently hold. Can some one please share with me where all I have to make changes. I have applied via old passport number(which is currently valid) all my applications like PTE/189 application are on same number. My understanding is that I shall send the 1022 form to CO once I have my new passport but will that Impact my application.
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder


Mohinder Form 929 - Change of address and/or passport details use this to update passport details or Just update using the "Update us link" on Immi Account


----------



## buddha77

Hello,
I would be completing 90 days wait period tomorrow, should I send them a reminder mail tomorrow, or should wait for few days?
Is there a format or something specific I should ask them? Can anyone let me know the format I can use?
Which is better phone call or sending them mail?


----------



## sandeshrego

neenunaveen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can some one tell me as per standard timelines, when can i expect GRANT.
> CO Contacted on 27th April asking for Medicals and Uploaded the docs on 30th April.


Bro, I had CO contact on 19th asking for documents. There are guys who had on 4th April, 13th April, 22nd April and few after that. I am still waiting. It's random. Some guys from May CO contact already got grant. Some from Jan Feb Mar still waiting. All we got to do is wait for the email or all from agent. However, by guessing in three weeks time:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jairichi

*Grant??*

It is time members reading this thread stop asking this question "when can I expect a grant?". No one knows. Based on this thread, updates from members and immitracker no educated guess can be made. Am I correct? Or are we still going to predict it?


----------



## alexdegzy

Hello Seniors , I just loaded my degree certificate and transcript in the wrong section . Instead of overseas , evidence of I mistakenly loaded them in Australian evidence of, 
Would there be any serious consequences ? Is there a way to rectify this? Please advise . 
Thanks .


----------



## Raiyan

schatzii said:


> Hi people,
> 
> Super happy to inform you that I have got my grant yesterday
> I had made up my mind to wait for atleast 2 months as that is the usual timeline here, and just checked the site this morning cos I had nothing else to do, and there it was :O
> 
> I must be one of the few to have got grant this quick. I guess the key is upload as many documents as possible.
> 
> All the best to all you you and thanks for all the support and information which makes our lives soo much smoother.
> 
> My details:
> 
> EOI(189+190): 17. Mar. 2016
> Invite(189) : 10. May . 2016
> Lodged : 13. May . 2016
> All docs + PCC + Medica : 17. May. 2016
> 
> Grant: 23. May . 2016
> Location : GSM Adelaide
> IED : 16 May 2017
> 
> Thanks,




Congrats for this lightning fast grant!!! Could you please provide us your points breakdown?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sahiledge

alexdegzy said:


> Hello Seniors , I just loaded my degree certificate and transcript in the wrong section . Instead of overseas , evidence of I mistakenly loaded them in Australian evidence of,
> Would there be any serious consequences ? Is there a way to rectify this? Please advise .
> Thanks .


Upload them once again in overseas section. 
You can clarify the mistake later when contacted by CO. Not a big deal, many people do this mistake.


----------



## zeeshan355

AbhishekKotian said:


> I received the employment verification call today from Delhi. After verifying myself with my date of birth, the lady asked me the below questions with regards to all my employers
> 
> 1. Date of joining and Date of leaving
> 2. Roles and Responsibilities
> 3. Salary Drawn
> 4. Department
> 
> For one of the roles she asked to explain in detail about the responsibilities and process.
> 
> Finally she asked me to send a signed copy of the No Objection Letter with regards to the employment verification.


I received call from Aus. Embassy Dubai on 10th May, for me and my employer, still waiting for the golden email.... same questions asked 
Hopefully it is on the way very quickly by this month end inshAllah...
Best Of Luck.


----------



## zeeshan355

jairichi said:


> It is time members reading this thread stop asking this question "when can I expect a grant?". No one knows. Based on this thread, updates from members and immitracker no educated guess can be made. Am I correct? Or are we still going to predict it?


We need to hire a Tarot Reader or Tantrik Baba :spit::spit::spit::spit:

These are stupid questions I guess.... u r rite Jai....


----------



## jairichi

zeeshan355 said:


> We need to hire a Tarot Reader or Tantrik Baba :spit::spit::spit::spit:
> 
> These are stupid questions I guess.... u r rite Jai....


Zeeshan I am laughing at your reply


----------



## sandeshrego

zeeshan355 said:


> We need to hire a Tarot Reader or Tantrik Baba :spit::spit::spit::spit:
> 
> These are stupid questions I guess.... u r rite Jai....


It will really come to that one day if our PR is delayed further more.:heh::wacko:

He He


----------



## jairichi

sandeshrego said:


> It will really come to that one day if our PR is delayed further more.:heh::wacko:
> 
> He He


Might be a good start up business


----------



## alexdegzy

Sahiledge said:


> Upload them once again in overseas section.
> You can clarify the mistake later when contacted by CO. Not a big deal, many people do this mistake.




Thanks a lot.


----------



## nicemathan

Glad to know that it helped you ☺☺☺



Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Hi Mathan, I remember your post about PTE exam. That helped me a lot.
> Thanks.


----------



## htgaus

Hi Friends,

I am planning to submit EOI as soon as I get my ACS results. Had submitted ACS on 15th May and its waiting at Stage 4 since almost 5 days.
Will it be advisable to file an EOI (for 261313 at 60 points) before June 30th ...keeping in mind that the occupation caps are already reaching their max limits?

Or should I wait until July 1st for the new occupation ceilings/rules, etc?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## htgaus

Hi Friends,

I am planning to submit EOI as soon as I get my ACS results. Had submitted ACS on 15th May and its waiting at Stage 4 since almost 5 days.
Will it be advisable to file an EOI (for 261313 at 60 points) before June 30th ...keeping in mind that the occupation caps are already reaching their max limits?

Or should I wait until July 1st for the new occupation ceilings/rules, etc?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## nicemathan

All the best to achieve your expectations ☺☺☺

You will certainly get through it, it is just a matter of time





Sahiledge said:


> Hi sir,
> I have referred to your thread very thoroughly, a bit of a fan of yours.
> Your way of sharing your experiences has inspired many to keep on pushing up for the long process of visa application so that even we can live those experiences which we have only dreamed of till now.
> Thanks for those insights.


----------



## Prash2533

jairichi said:


> It is time members reading this thread stop asking this question "when can I expect a grant?". No one knows. Based on this thread, updates from members and immitracker no educated guess can be made. Am I correct? Or are we still going to predict it?


Well Guys If you have applied for the visa and all documents uploaded are genuine you will definitely get your VISA. WHEN you will get it even DIPB officials will not have the answer for this.
I would suggest start looking for as much information you can get on how to support yourself in Australia.


----------



## TimJO

TimJO said:


> Dear Fellow Applicants,
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa application on the 28th of April 2016. CO contact was on the 30th of April requesting forms 1221/80 and health clearance, all provided by the 7th of May. the 28 days will elapse on the 27th of May so i am expecting employment verification or a grant hopefully. Next week on the 28th of May, i will be traveling to KSA for a project with my current company for a project assessment. I will stay for 1 week. I have 2 questions here:
> 
> 1. Do i need to update my international travel history with DIBP by notifying the CO with this trip?
> 2.What should i do in order to make sure that i won't miss an employment verification call in case they couldn't reach me while i am away from home. would they call again or they will carry on and call HR or my manager?
> 
> Thanks Ahead.


Dear Fellow Applicants,

Can any one please advise on my inquiry?

Thank you all.

edited - kaju/moderator


----------



## sandeshrego

TimJO said:


> Dear Fellow Applicants,
> 
> Can any one please advise on my inquiry?
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> edited - kaju/moderator


Just three days back someone mentioned that you should update the CO by clicking update button and submitting the form only if you are staying for more than 14 days. For more clarity, go to page 775 in this thread. At the end of page someone replied about this. or click on this link below

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang-775.html


----------



## jairichi

sandeshrego said:


> Just three days back someone mentioned that you should update the CO by clicking update button and submitting the form only if you are staying for more than 14 days. For more clarity, go to page 775 in this thread. At the end of page someone replied about this. or click on this link below
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang-775.html


Really Sandesh!!! You have that much spare time to go back and look specifically for a response. I m impressed


----------



## jairichi

Prash2533 said:


> Well Guys If you have applied for the visa and all documents uploaded are genuine you will definitely get your VISA. WHEN you will get it even DIPB officials will not have the answer for this.
> I would suggest start looking for as much information you can get on how to support yourself in Australia.


That is correct. Start looking for opportunities, place to settle (short term housing), daycare/school for kids, Australia healthcare system etc. All these will come handy when you are ready to move which is the next step after getting your grant.

One info is if you are a HSBC bank holder with a specific type of account in your home country then you have the opportunity to open an international bank account from home country before you make the move. You get welcome kit, debit card and PIN in your home country before you move. Your credit history in your home country with HSBC will be taken into consideration abroad to get any benefits like a credit card from day one.


----------



## DelhiBoy

Where is the IP Button in IMMI Account. I have searched it everywhere but couldnt locate it. Can someone please either send a screen shot or help me out with some directions.


----------



## jschopra

jairichi said:


> That is correct. Start looking for opportunities, place to settle (short term housing), daycare/school for kids, Australia healthcare system etc. All these will come handy when you are ready to move which is the next step after getting your grant.
> 
> One info is if you are a HSBC bank holder with a specific type of account in your home country then you have the opportunity to open an international bank account from home country before you make the move. You get welcome kit, debit card and PIN in your home country before you move. Your credit history in your home country with HSBC will be taken into consideration abroad to get any benefits like a credit card from day one.


I would like to add to this that, if you don't have an HSBC account, you can open a savings account with Westpac Bank, Australia from your country before you leave for Australia.

They will send the starter kit with card and other details to you home address. The condition is that you will be entering Australia within a year's time.

Westpac Choice for migrants | Westpac

Above link for consideration.


----------



## TimJO

sandeshrego said:


> Just three days back someone mentioned that you should update the CO by clicking update button and submitting the form only if you are staying for more than 14 days. For more clarity, go to page 775 in this thread. At the end of page someone replied about this. or click on this link below
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang-775.html


Thank you my friend. but is there any official statement regarding this? i mean like in DIBP website or anywhere else?


----------



## gnt

zeeshan355 said:


> I received call from Aus. Embassy Dubai on 10th May, for me and my employer, still waiting for the golden email.... same questions asked
> Hopefully it is on the way very quickly by this month end inshAllah...
> Best Of Luck.


When did you submit the application. 

Please share your timeline.


----------



## sandeshrego

TimJO said:


> Thank you my friend. but is there any official statement regarding this? i mean like in DIBP website or anywhere else?


I just read it in a thread. Officially, I have no proof for it.


----------



## sultan_azam

Moh1244 said:


> Thanks Chandra,
> Can you please let me know if in PCC copy which we receive, do we have passport number mentioned in it. As I am getting my passport reissued, so there will be a change in passport number.
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder



yes... PCC does have the passport number mentioned in it

you should provide form 929 for passport changes


----------



## sultan_azam

zeeshan355 said:


> I received call from Aus. Embassy Dubai on 10th May, for me and my employer, still waiting for the golden email.... same questions asked
> Hopefully it is on the way very quickly by this month end inshAllah...
> Best Of Luck.






AbhishekKotian said:


> I received the employment verification call today from Delhi. After verifying myself with my date of birth, the lady asked me the below questions with regards to all my employers
> 
> 1. Date of joining and Date of leaving
> 2. Roles and Responsibilities
> 3. Salary Drawn
> 4. Department
> 
> For one of the roles she asked to explain in detail about the responsibilities and process.
> 
> Finally she asked me to send a signed copy of the No Objection Letter with regards to the employment verification.


i also received a similar call, the lady asked me to explain my work, what actually i do, salary figures, joining dates etc

i have shared details on http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1056546-my-employment-interview-ahc.html


----------



## sultan_azam

TimJO said:


> Dear Fellow Applicants,
> 
> Can any one please advise on my inquiry?
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> edited - kaju/moderator


you can call them and ask directly 
or
drop an email stating your exact situation


----------



## sultan_azam

htgaus said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am planning to submit EOI as soon as I get my ACS results. Had submitted ACS on 15th May and its waiting at Stage 4 since almost 5 days.
> Will it be advisable to file an EOI (for 261313 at 60 points) before June 30th ...keeping in mind that the occupation caps are already reaching their max limits?
> 
> Or should I wait until July 1st for the new occupation ceilings/rules, etc?
> 
> Thanks in advance,


why delay the EOI ??? submit it as soon as possible and get into the que. when ceiling reopens, invites shall be send in chronological order of DOE.


hence..... dont delay


----------



## vikaschandra

jschopra said:


> I would like to add to this that, if you don't have an HSBC account, you can open a savings account with Westpac Bank, Australia from your country before you leave for Australia.
> 
> They will send the starter kit with card and other details to you home address. The condition is that you will be entering Australia within a year's time.
> 
> Westpac Choice for migrants | Westpac
> 
> Above link for consideration.


You can open Bank accounts from offshore with NAB, CWB as well and receive the starter pack. physical Card will be provided (Either taken from the branch or shipped to home address) when you visit AU and meet your RM. 

Though with the accounts opened from offshore only money can be deposited withdrawal, transfer etc is not possible until physical verification is done.


----------



## jairichi

vikaschandra said:


> You can open Bank accounts from offshore with NAB, CWB as well and receive the starter pack. physical Card will be provided (Either taken from the branch or shipped to home address) when you visit AU and meet your RM.
> 
> Though with the accounts opened from offshore only money can be deposited withdrawal, transfer etc is not possible until physical verification is done.


Good to know many banks provide this option. Advantage of HSBC is able to get a credit card from day one of landing in Australia. Normally banks do not provide credit card for immigrants without a credit history. The option banks normally provide is a secure credit card with limited funding to build a credit history before switching to a normal one after a year or so.


----------



## Moh1244

Thanks Sultan,
Do we send such forms via Post or attach them in IMMIACCOUNT. Also what is the difference between form 1022 and form 929.



sultan_azam said:


> yes... PCC does have the passport number mentioned in it
> 
> you should provide form 929 for passport changes


----------



## sultan_azam

It is all done in electronic ways nowadays, gone are the days when it was done through postal means.


Form 929 - is regarding change of address and or passport

Form 1022 - is regarding change of circumstances


----------



## Prash2533

DelhiBoy said:


> Where is the IP Button in IMMI Account. I have searched it everywhere but couldnt locate it. Can someone please either send a screen shot or help me out with some directions.


IP button will be available only after you are requested for additional docs by CO. Once you upload the requested docs, you can click on that button on View Application Status page or the landing page displayed after clicking your Reference number. Once clicked it disables until further request from CO.


----------



## Tanushree

*Job search*

Hello all, 

I hope this stream is still active. I have recently received an invite from DIBP to apply under 190 visa for NSW within next 60 days. Can anyone who has gone thru this process advice when where and how should I start applying for job openings? How much time does it take? I am in NGO/development sector and have a family.


----------



## jairichi

Tanushree said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I hope this stream is still active. I have recently received an invite from DIBP to apply under 190 visa for NSW within next 60 days. Can anyone who has gone thru this process advice when where and how should I start applying for job openings? How much time does it take? I am in NGO/development sector and have a family.


You are in the wrong thread. This thread is all about the gang that has lodged 189 PR visa and their waiting process. Look for threads in this forum on job hunt. Start looking at websites like 
seek.com
adzuna.com.au
indeed.com

Also, start networking through linkedin, friends and peers.

Good luck.


----------



## bakseatdriver

Anyone else received invite for 25th May round?


----------



## Andyiz

*Visa 189 - Granted - !!!!Yuppie*

Dear All,

Its my pleasure to announce the visa grant for myself. It was a direct grant with no CO correspondence. My journey is summarized below for your reference:


261312 - Developer Programmer 
21/11/2015 - PTE Scores (L88 R85 S90 W90) (Overall 87)
29/01/2016 - ACS +ve
03/02/2016 - EOI - Invitation
04/02/2016 - Visa Lodged with 75 points
24/05/2016 - Direct Grant

Regards,
Andy


----------



## sayitisntso

*US PCC - Fingerprints not clear*

Hi All,

Filed my application on Feb 25 2016 on 189. Got first contact from Case Officer (Brisbane) on Mar 19 2016 for PCC as all other forms and documents were already uploaded. I had submitted India & UK PCC and responded same day requesting for time to upload US PCC.

As US PCC takes 13-15 weeks, i had applied on Feb 12 2016, even before i had filed my application. I got the PCC today but my wife's had issue as here fingerprints couldnt be read by the system. The fingerprints were taken professionally by a someone with over 30+ years of experience and he also made a note in the sheet that these were the best possible output as my wife's hand texture by nature is like that. Always had trouble with her fingerprints. 

Even i redo the fingerprint again, i am sure it will be rejected. The last i stayed in US was in 2010, thinking about requesting the CO to exempt my Wife's US PCC. Will this work, any pointers are appreciated.

Anyone with similar experience? Please share your views.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Andyiz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Its my pleasure to announce the visa grant for myself. It was a direct grant with no CO correspondence. My journey is summarized below for your reference:
> 
> 
> 261312 - Developer Programmer
> 21/11/2015 - PTE Scores (L88 R85 S90 W90) (Overall 87)
> 29/01/2016 - ACS +ve
> 03/02/2016 - EOI - Invitation
> 04/02/2016 - Visa Lodged with 75 points
> 24/05/2016 - Direct Grant
> 
> Regards,
> Andy


Good to see Feb applicant getting the GRANT.. Congrats Andy .


----------



## Ashish_2574

mohsinahmed84 said:


> Did employment verification done for you or not yet ?


No employment verification yet.


----------



## Ashish_2574

jairichi said:


> According to your signature it looks like your PCC and medicals are still pending. Is it?


Not pending. Sorry I didn't update it. Not sure can update on mobile app or not. I will update that. My medical and PCC all done and IP button clicked on 21st April


----------



## zeeshan355

gnt said:


> When did you submit the application.
> 
> Please share your timeline.


Occupation MECHANICAL ENGINEER; 
EA applied: 02/JAN/2015 ;
EA OUTCOME : Positive Outcome for Education + Work Exp (20/01/2016);
PTE Academic on 17th-NOV-2015 ; Result 19th-NOV- 2015 (L/R/W/S) (72/74/68/85)
EOI Submitted : 23RD-JAN- 16 for 189(60 Points)
Invited : 03-FEB-16
Visa Lodge : 19-Feb-16 (DocS upload EXCEPT PCC & MEDICAL FOR ME AND MY WIFE)
1ST CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) : 01-MAR-16 (Requesting PTE SCORE FROM WEBSITE, PCC & MEDICALS)
Provided on 14-MAR-16
2ND CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) : 7TH APR 2016 MISSING PCC INDIA FOR AUSTRALIA.
Provided on 14-MAR-16
EMP. VERIFICATION : 10TH MAY 2016
GRANT: ON THE WAY IA.


----------



## Vardhan16

Hi All,

I read in many threads that We can enter Australia and return back immediately to validate the visa. My IED is July 14th. I am planning to enter in the month of june and return back on the same day. What is the process to enter second time. Do I need a RRV to reenter for the second time ?If so, for how many months I will get the RRV. Please advise. Its urgent.


----------



## ravisth7

*All the best*

Hello HH,

I guess you've mentioned most of the mandatory documents. For your queries,
1-> Forms 80 & 1221 are next to mandatory docs. So, you better fill these forms & submit forehand. Also, Tax clearance certificate would help if you are claiming points for your experience.
2-> You better get your PCC and upload it forehand. This is a path for Direct Grant.
3-> For medicals, just google 'how to get HAP ID for medicals' and follow the steps. You can find it in your immiaccount options. Generate your HAP ID and book an appointment for medicals. The hospital will submit your report directly to DIBP through your immiaccount. Don't wait for CO to request. It will lengthen your process.
4-> Already mentioned in query 1.

I suggest you to upload all the documents forehand. Don't let your CO find any missing docs. With the mandatory docs in checklist, upload PCC, Medical report, Forms 80 &1221 before CO is allocated. Hopefully, you'll receive a Direct Grant. That's what I did in my case. Wish you best of luck mate.

Regards,
Ravi


H-H said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On 11 May 16, I submitted an EOI (189) as 263312 - Telecommunications Network Engineer with 65 points. If I am not mistaken I should receive an invitation by the next round [25 May 2016], therefore currently I am preparing the required documents, in order to submit all of them upfront, as per the Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist, I understand that I will need to provide the following:
> 
> - Scanned color copy of the biographical pages of my passport.
> - Scanned passport-sized photograph.
> - Birth certificate.
> - Test Report Form (TRF) Number that is on my English language test certificate.
> - Skilled employment evidences [HR Letter, Job Description, Payroll Bank Account Statement & Social Insurance Statement].
> - Certified copies of my bachelor degree & course transcripts.
> - Engineers Australia outcome letter [Relevant Qualification & Skilled Employment Assessment].
> - All the other documents that I provided to the relevant assessing authority [Engineers Australia] to obtain my skills assessment & to support my qualification claims.
> - I know that I will need to fill Form 1393 when the link will be provided in the letter of invitation.
> 
> [1] If I missed anything from the mandatory documents, would you please let me know.
> [2] Regarding the PCC should I obtain them and upload them upfront or wait until they will be requested from me.
> [3] For the Medical am I supposed to wait for a reference number or something similar or just go to hospital then knock on the door and ask them to perform the medical check on me?
> [4] I also find other members mentioning Form 80 and other stuff are these based on a special request from the CO?


----------



## vikaschandra

Vardhan16 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I read in many threads that We can enter Australia and return back immediately to validate the visa. My IED is July 14th. I am planning to enter in the month of june and return back on the same day. What is the process to enter second time. Do I need a RRV to reenter for the second time ?If so, for how many months I will get the RRV. Please advise. Its urgent.


You can enter with the grant letter again. RRV is needed if you do not enter before 5 years visa validity period

Read this 

A Resident Return Visa is required for all non-citizen permanent residents of Australia who wish to temporarily leave the country, typically once the initial five year validity period of their residence visa has expired.


----------



## mohsinahmed84

*Ahmed*



Ashish_2574 said:


> No employment verification yet.


Same with me still awaiting for GRANT or Employment Verification


----------



## Prash2533

*Signatures*

Humble request to everyone to add signatures to their profile to keep a track of similar timelines. 
Also if everyone can update his case in immitracker that would be an advantage.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

congrats Andyiz




Andyiz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Its my pleasure to announce the visa grant for myself. It was a direct grant with no CO correspondence. My journey is summarized below for your reference:
> 
> 
> 261312 - Developer Programmer
> 21/11/2015 - PTE Scores (L88 R85 S90 W90) (Overall 87)
> 29/01/2016 - ACS +ve
> 03/02/2016 - EOI - Invitation
> 04/02/2016 - Visa Lodged with 75 points
> 24/05/2016 - Direct Grant
> 
> Regards,
> Andy


----------



## kvsnrss

*Employment Letter on company letter head*



shawnchristophervaz said:


> congrats Andyiz


Hi,

I was asked if I can produce job roles and responsibilities on company letter head by the CO...I no longer work for the firm and when I contacted my manager, the team said that they cannot reveal it due to client agreement...any other documents apart from those which can help? I have provided all my form 16, offer letter and relieving letter...and payslips and bank statement for that period...


----------



## jairichi

kvsnrss said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was asked if I can produce job roles and responsibilities on company letter head by the CO...I no longer work for the firm and when I contacted my manager, the team said that they cannot reveal it due to client agreement...any other documents apart from those which can help? I have provided all my form 16, offer letter and relieving letter...and payslips and bank statement for that period...


On company letterhead get that statement from your manager that they cannot provide those information due to client's confidentiality policy. Submit the same to CO. In addition, provide a statutory declaration/sworn affidavit of your R&Rs.


----------



## Moh1244

Hi Experts,
For documents to be uploaded, do scan of simple xerox and attestation of them works or do we need to have colour printouts.

Also, I have worked in 3 different companies.
1. Company 1 for 5 years. This company doesn't have any process of verification for Australian visa. My manager has changed, I am not in touch with them since last 2 years.
2. Company 2, here I worked for 1.5 years. My manager has agreed to verify on telephone but I am not sure if the company can give in writing.
3. Company 3, current company. I can get my manager to give me on email and then validate it on phone.

I have form 16 for all years and salary slips for last 4 years. I have joining and releaving letter for whereever applicable.

Will the above information suffice or I need to get some more info. Please advice

Regards
Mohinder


----------



## Aroraarora19901990

Hey guys i forgot to mention country name (india) in statutory document required for acs , my manager has already signed this . So my question is should i get a new statutory with country name included in address or its ok to go with this


----------



## jairichi

Moh1244 said:


> Hi Experts,
> For documents to be uploaded, do scan of simple xerox and attestation of them works or do we need to have colour printouts.
> 
> Also, I have worked in 3 different companies.
> 1. Company 1 for 5 years. This company doesn't have any process of verification for Australian visa. My manager has changed, I am not in touch with them since last 2 years.
> 2. Company 2, here I worked for 1.5 years. My manager has agreed to verify on telephone but I am not sure if the company can give in writing.
> 3. Company 3, current company. I can get my manager to give me on email and then validate it on phone.
> 
> I have form 16 for all years and salary slips for last 4 years. I have joining and releaving letter for whereever applicable.
> 
> Will the above information suffice or I need to get some more info. Please advice
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder


Certified documents. Can be b/w or color.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Info

Do not stress yourself too much about employment verification now. Make sure whoever provided employment reference letter is aware that they might get a call to verify your employment with them.


----------



## Aroraarora19901990

Aroraarora19901990 said:


> Hey guys i forgot to mention country name (india) in statutory document required for acs , my manager has already signed this . So my question is should i get a new statutory with country name included in address or its ok to go with this



Hey jairichi if you can help me on this


----------



## Ind79

Aroraarora19901990 said:


> Hey guys i forgot to mention country name (india) in statutory document required for acs , my manager has already signed this . So my question is should i get a new statutory with country name included in address or its ok to go with this


Country name is mandatory. You have to mention it. You claim points for your experience based on the experience mentioned in the ACS certificate, which is reflected against the country you worked in.


----------



## Aroraarora19901990

Ind79 said:


> Aroraarora19901990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys i forgot to mention country name (india) in statutory document required for acs , my manager has already signed this . So my question is should i get a new statutory with country name included in address or its ok to go with this
> 
> 
> 
> Country name is mandatory. You have to mention it. You claim points for your experience based on the experience mentioned in the ACS certificate, which is reflected against the country you worked in.
Click to expand...

Notary stamps & statutory document have country name on them , will it not work?
Its little tough to ask my manager again for declaration , any advice on this

I have mentioned the address till city & zipcode just countryname is missing 
.


----------



## Ind79

Aroraarora19901990 said:


> Notary stamps & statutory document have country name on them , will it not work?
> Its little tough to ask my manager again for declaration , any advice on this
> 
> I have mentioned the address till city & zipcode just countryname is missing
> .


Country name on Notary stamps & statutory document doesn't signify the country you worked in. Why do you have approach your manager? It can be done by your colleague, supervisor, manager etc. Also, make sure the words Sworn Before or Signed Before or Witnessed Before is there in the document at the time of certifying the document. Have a look at the following guidelines by ACS - https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## SAJO

*Awaiting grant (3 months+)*

Awaiting grant for more than 3 months now!

Please advise whether to send them an email or directly call them?

Have not received any further communication from dept... 


My timelines are as per below - 
ICT Business Analyst
Visa Lodgement date - 21 Feb 2016
CO assigned date (from Adelaide) - 9 March 2016
Additional documents submitted - PCC and Medicals uploaded - 24 Mar 2016, 

All the best for awaited applicants ... 

Regards,
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## pras07

SAJO said:


> Awaiting grant for more than 3 months now!
> 
> Please advise whether to send them an email or directly call them?
> 
> Have not received any further communication from dept...
> 
> 
> My timelines are as per below -
> ICT Business Analyst
> Visa Lodgement date - 21 Feb 2016
> CO assigned date (from Adelaide) - 9 March 2016
> Additional documents submitted - PCC and Medicals uploaded - 24 Mar 2016,
> 
> All the best for awaited applicants ...
> 
> Regards,
> :fingerscrossed:


Yes, you can email them in polite way.


----------



## zaid418

It is a silly question
But how to Email them. Any help on it is must appreciated


----------



## Raiyan

Hi Experts

I just now saw in a post that certification (CCNP and CCIE) may also be valuable for visa application. So, I wanted to know if uploading below of my certification can give me any advantages? lastly, if it is a good idea to upload anything now at my timeline of application?

1. CCNA certification.
2. REDHAT certified engineer certification.
3. ISTQB software testing foundation level.

BR//Raiyan


----------



## abhipunjabi

Raiyan said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I just now saw in a post that certification (CCNP and CCIE) may also be valuable for visa application. So, I wanted to know if uploading below of my certification can give me any advantages? lastly, if it is a good idea to upload anything now at my timeline of application?
> 
> 1. CCNA certification.
> 2. REDHAT certified engineer certification.
> 3. ISTQB software testing foundation level.
> 
> BR//Raiyan


Hi Raiyan,

I am not sure but I think it would have been better if you had submitted these documents at the time of ACS. I am not sure at which stage of visa processing you are now as I can't see your signature via app. I maybe wrong may be others can comment on the same. All the best with your visa application.

Regards.


----------



## Raiyan

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi Raiyan,
> 
> I am not sure but I think it would have been better if you had submitted these documents at the time of ACS. I am not sure at which stage of visa processing you are now as I can't see your signature via app. I maybe wrong may be others can comment on the same. All the best with your visa application.
> 
> Regards.


Thanks for your prompt reply.

FYI, I did EA not ACS -

Sub Class - 189 (65 points)
ANZSCO - 263311
IELTS - minimum 7 in all mod (7.5 overall)
PCC - 30.3.2016
EA assessment - 31.3.2016
EOI submitted - 31.3.2016
Medical - 13.4.2016
ITA received - 13.4.2016
VISA lodged - 22.04.2016
Form 80, 1221 uploaded - 02.05.2016
CO Contact - 6.5.2016 (Spouse functional English)
Replied to pay VAC2 and clicked IP button - 6.5.2016


----------



## Aroraarora19901990

Ind79 said:


> Aroraarora19901990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notary stamps & statutory document have country name on them , will it not work?
> Its little tough to ask my manager again for declaration , any advice on this
> 
> I have mentioned the address till city & zipcode just countryname is missing
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Country name on Notary stamps & statutory document doesn't signify the country you worked in. Why do you have approach your manager? It can be done by your colleague, supervisor, manager etc. Also, make sure the words Sworn Before or Signed Before or Witnessed Before is there in the document at the time of certifying the document. Have a look at the following guidelines by ACS - https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
Click to expand...

The mentioned address has city & zipcode , will tht not be enough ,


----------



## Ind79

Aroraarora19901990 said:


> The mentioned address has city & zipcode , will tht not be enough ,


Personally, I would not take a chance. If you want to, go ahead mate!


----------



## sarbjass

Dear Seniors,

I know all people in this thread are eagerly waiting for their grants. I am also in the same boat. I have been waiting with full patience till 90 days since visa lodge.But right now its approx 95 days since i lodge and till now there is no employment verification.
Should I call to DIBP for the status update.


----------



## pras07

sarbjass said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I know all people in this thread are eagerly waiting for their grants. I am also in the same boat. I have been waiting with full patience till 90 days since visa lodge.But right now its approx 95 days since i lodge and till now there is no employment verification.
> Should I call to DIBP for the status update.


Yes, you can email them in a polite way.


----------



## Jasmin FR

*Need Advice from seniors*

I need the advice from all senior members on this fourm.My case officer (gsm.brisbane,60016358) contacted me and asked me bank statement from November 2011 to July 2012.Case officer proclaimed that she cannot see my salary in this particular duration, so I marked my salary in the bank statement and resent her.
I have a doubt my case officer is not very experienced and she is buying more time for no reason. Please anyone can advise me what will be the best in this situation? Should I send my case officer more salary certificates and my bank statement marked my salary of 2011 and 2012?


----------



## kapoor.neha

Another dry day today. Cant see any visa grant.. Common DIBP please grant some visas this week..


----------



## perryH

*Hi*



kapoor.neha said:


> Another dry day today. Cant see any visa grant.. Common DIBP please grant some visas this week..


Your timeline exactly same like my timeline.
Got ITA on March 9,2016 and uploaded all the documents on April 21, 2016. Again CO contact for spouse form 80 and 1221 on May 11,2016. Uploaded on the same day. Now eagerly waiting for the grant.


----------



## auseager

More than 100 days over. still the status is "application is received".
No points claimed for employment also.
Anyone in the same state??


----------



## udeshi3002

Marking 120 days after visa lodge...
28 days after the 2nd CO contact.. Still waiting..
What the hell is this? This wait kills us..Our whole life plans and time depend on this grant.


----------



## kapoor.neha

I know and this wait is like killing us. Want to change jobs but we cant as we will have to inform the CO and if we add another document this will further delay our application. So we dont have any option but to stay where we are till we get the grant.. Completed 65 days today after visa lodge and 45 days from CO contact.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Another Day almost gone.. Infact half week gone.. 

Moreover we saw very few visas this week so far.. Is it financial year end effect? Will this trend continue till June?? All sorts of questions cropping up now and no DIBP personnel can confirm this.

What a tragedy !!


----------



## arjun09

auseager said:


> More than 100 days over. still the status is "application is received".
> No points claimed for employment also.
> Anyone in the same state??


This is ridiculous stuff from dibp at least they should issue quick grants to the people those not claiming any employment points.

Today 90th day for me after visa lodged.


----------



## shnasj

farina said:


> I need the advice from all senior members on this fourm.My case officer (gsm.brisbane,60016358) contacted me and asked me bank statement from November 2011 to July 2012.Case officer proclaimed that she cannot see my salary in this particular duration, so I marked my salary in the bank statement and resent her.
> I have a doubt my case officer is not very experienced and she is buying more time for no reason. Please anyone can advise me what will be the best in this situation? Should I send my case officer more salary certificates and my bank statement marked my salary of 2011 and 2012?


Hi Farina,
you know what ,its not about that CO is not experienced or something, we are no one to judge them .But just provide them whatever they are asking ,they are not going to even start processing your case until they get all of the documents. So there is nothing to worry about. Just give them docs ,and that what you can do. Eventually you will get your visa ,my CO contacted me twice for payslips and superannuation details and then asked for employment contract and offer letter. Afterwards Skill support asked me four or five questions to elaborate details. Then Co emailed me that they have received my documents and now they don't require any documents but application is still being processed.


----------



## aussieby2016

all of us are so desperate for grants that we are undermining the fact that even DIBP officials are humans....agreed there are days when not much grants are reported in this forum but that doesn't prove that they are not granting visas....adding to all these worries are these futile rumours about financial year ending effect etc.....guys please calm down...your worrying here in the forum would be of no effect to your case but indirectly adds on a spice of worry and fear in all new cases (specially people who have lodged in April 2016/May 2016).. don't forget there are people who have waited for more than a year for their grants......so just chill and enjoy these waiting days and prepare for your new life in the kangarooland......grants definitely would come one day or the other....


----------



## sumM

I completely agree with you. 

Give DIBP time to work, outcome would be positive.

Plan things ahead and divert your attention to something else.



aussieby2016 said:


> all of us are so desperate for grants that we are undermining the fact that even DIBP officials are humans....agreed there are days when not much grants are reported in this forum but that doesn't prove that they are not granting visas....adding to all these worries are these futile rumours about financial year ending effect etc.....guys please calm down...your worrying here in the forum would be of no effect to your case but indirectly adds on a spice of worry and fear in all new cases (specially people who have lodged in April 2016/May 2016).. don't forget there are people who have waited for more than a year for their grants......so just chill and enjoy these waiting days and prepare for your new life in the kangarooland......grants definitely would come one day or the other....


----------



## buddha77

certifications would help in case of getting ACS or when you are called for employment verification , then you can mention that you did these certs and how they are related to your job.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

aussieby2016 said:


> all of us are so desperate for grants that we are undermining the fact that even DIBP officials are humans....agreed there are days when not much grants are reported in this forum but that doesn't prove that they are not granting visas....adding to all these worries are these futile rumours about financial year ending effect etc.....guys please calm down...your worrying here in the forum would be of no effect to your case but indirectly adds on a spice of worry and fear in all new cases (specially people who have lodged in April 2016/May 2016).. don't forget there are people who have waited for more than a year for their grants......so just chill and enjoy these waiting days and prepare for your new life in the kangarooland......grants definitely would come one day or the other....


No one blaming DIBP officials for any delays, its the system that we are pointing to..

If they would have written 6 months as average processing timelines then no one would have been so eager and would be patiently waiting.. So this system of DIBP actually makes some one eager and that's where he/she expresses themselves.

After all this forum is all about sharing your experiences and your linked thoughts. We also know we discussing here would not make any effect to DIBP system, its just that we discuss within ourselves and console each other in case of delays.. nothing else.

Its definitely good or infact great for applicant for April/May if they get timely grant but if not then this forum actually prepares to be ready for delays too as this is not abnormal.

All the best ALL!!


----------



## jschopra

A lot of people have said this and I will repeat.

If you haven't messed up big time in your application, stating something important which was a lie, your grant will come. It may take time but it will surely come. It is hard to wait, but put yourself in place of DIBP officials. If after getting a grant, they find out something wrong about an applicant, then the onus of wrong grant falls on the CO who granted the visa.

So, they have to be sure. And they take time for that. Sometimes an application gets lost in the pile for long time. But never forever. 

I lost my patience and cool some time back and lot of people cheered me up. I'm grateful for that and I want to cheer people who are running low on patience. Don't worry. Your grant will come for sure.

Looking forward to changing the name of this forum to "People in Australia in 2016" so that we can all meet up and have ourselves one big barbecue party on the beach.


----------



## manpreet89

Wait.........


----------



## pr_ans

Hello All, I received the Golden email today around 10:14AM IST. Thank you all for your inputs & guidance on this.


----------



## sridevimca20022

pr_ans said:


> Hello All, I received the Golden email today around 10:14AM IST. Thank you all for your inputs & guidance on this.



Confratulations.

Can you please give ur points breakup and the CO from ?(Adelaide or Brisbane)

thanks,


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations.

Thanks for giving hope to all that DIBP is still sending Grants. 

Last Two Days left for this week.....Best of Luck to all.



pr_ans said:


> Hello All, I received the Golden email today around 10:14AM IST. Thank you all for your inputs & guidance on this.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

hi, there are 4 grants reported today in Immitracker and a total of 78 in this month.
People are getting grants and are updating in the immitracker after few days....might be they are in a party mood or had fainted instantly after looking at there grant letter


----------



## jairichi

*OMG - Grant Really!!!*

OMG OMG I do not want to leave this amazing group

I am happy to share the news that we got our grant today. Around 9:00 AM UK time. Thanks to GOD.

Thanks to all my friends who were of immense support and help to us. Wishing you all strength through this process and quick grants.

Primary applicant - Spouse
261313 - Software Engineer
08/02/2016 - ACS +ve
09/03/2016 - PTE
11/03/2016 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
11/03/2016 - EOI Filed
23/03/2016 - Invitation
30/03/2016 - Lodged
10/04/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, India, France & UK PCC, spouse IELTS). Pending US PCC.
20/04/2016 - Medicals cleared
22/04/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - US PCC requested
15/05/2016 - US PCC submitted
25/05/2016 - Grant
01/04/2017 - IED


----------



## dinusubba

jairichi said:


> OMG OMG I do not want to leave this amazing group
> 
> I am happy to share the news that we got our grant today. Around 9:00 AM UK time. Thanks to GOD.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends who were of immense support and help to us. Wishing you all strength through this process and quick grants.
> 
> Primary applicant - Spouse
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 08/02/2016 - ACS +ve
> 09/03/2016 - PTE
> 11/03/2016 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
> 11/03/2016 - EOI Filed
> 23/03/2016 - Invitation
> 30/03/2016 - Lodged
> 10/04/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, India, France & UK PCC, spouse IELTS). Pending US PCC.
> 20/04/2016 - Medicals cleared
> 22/04/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - US PCC requested
> 15/05/2016 - US PCC submitted
> 25/05/2016 - Grant
> 01/04/2017 - IED


Aeswome .. congratulations


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations. 



jairichi said:


> OMG OMG I do not want to leave this amazing group
> 
> I am happy to share the news that we got our grant today. Around 9:00 AM UK time. Thanks to GOD.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends who were of immense support and help to us. Wishing you all strength through this process and quick grants.
> 
> Primary applicant - Spouse
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 08/02/2016 - ACS +ve
> 09/03/2016 - PTE
> 11/03/2016 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
> 11/03/2016 - EOI Filed
> 23/03/2016 - Invitation
> 30/03/2016 - Lodged
> 10/04/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, India, France & UK PCC, spouse IELTS). Pending US PCC.
> 20/04/2016 - Medicals cleared
> 22/04/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - US PCC requested
> 15/05/2016 - US PCC submitted
> 25/05/2016 - Grant
> 01/04/2017 - IED


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

jairichi said:


> OMG OMG I do not want to leave this amazing group
> 
> I am happy to share the news that we got our grant today. Around 9:00 AM UK time.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends who were of immense support and help to us. Wishing you all strength through this process and quick grants.


Congrats bro,
You are the most helpful person in this forum and I always wished a grant for you whenever I saw you attending others queries.All the best and hope we meet in aus in the future.
Pls don't leave this forum, continue helping others.


----------



## priyasub

Many Congratulations.


----------



## jairichi

*Thanks*

Thanks Dinusubba, Sush1, Selfemployed'15 and Priyasub for your wishes.


----------



## sandeshrego

pr_ans said:


> Hello All, I received the Golden email today around 10:14AM IST. Thank you all for your inputs & guidance on this.


Congo Bro, we have similar timelines.

(generally asking) Is Mechanical Engineer in SOL or was is it just that I am the only person noticing that other professions of similar timeline are getting grants but not Mech guys


----------



## priyasub

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Congrats bro,
> You are the most helpful person in this forum and I always wished a grant for you whenever I saw you attending others queries.All the best and hope we meet in aus in the future.
> Pls don't leave this forum, continue helping others.


Totally agreed to this


----------



## jairichi

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Congrats bro,
> You are the most helpful person in this forum and I always wished a grant for you whenever I saw you attending others queries.All the best and hope we meet in aus in the future.
> Pls don't leave this forum, continue helping others.


Thank you for your kind words. Everyone in this forum help each other irrespective of nationality, background, etc. Glad to be one among them. Yes, I will hang around here and try to help anyone in anyway I could.


----------



## sandeshrego

jairichi said:


> OMG OMG I do not want to leave this amazing group
> 
> I am happy to share the news that we got our grant today. Around 9:00 AM UK time. Thanks to GOD.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends who were of immense support and help to us. Wishing you all strength through this process and quick grants.
> 
> Primary applicant - Spouse
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 08/02/2016 - ACS +ve
> 09/03/2016 - PTE
> 11/03/2016 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
> 11/03/2016 - EOI Filed
> 23/03/2016 - Invitation
> 30/03/2016 - Lodged
> 10/04/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, India, France & UK PCC, spouse IELTS). Pending US PCC.
> 20/04/2016 - Medicals cleared
> 22/04/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - US PCC requested
> 15/05/2016 - US PCC submitted
> 25/05/2016 - Grant
> 01/04/2017 - IED


Wow, Congo bro. Enjoy


----------



## sol79

jairichi said:


> OMG OMG I do not want to leave this amazing group
> 
> I am happy to share the news that we got our grant today. Around 9:00 AM UK time. Thanks to GOD.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends who were of immense support and help to us. Wishing you all strength through this process and quick grants.
> 
> Primary applicant - Spouse
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 08/02/2016 - ACS +ve
> 09/03/2016 - PTE
> 11/03/2016 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
> 11/03/2016 - EOI Filed
> 23/03/2016 - Invitation
> 30/03/2016 - Lodged
> 10/04/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, India, France & UK PCC, spouse IELTS). Pending US PCC.
> 20/04/2016 - Medicals cleared
> 22/04/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - US PCC requested
> 15/05/2016 - US PCC submitted
> 25/05/2016 - Grant
> 01/04/2017 - IED


Congrats bro! You sure deserve it. You're a legend for helping so many people here.


----------



## jschopra

jairichi said:


> OMG OMG I do not want to leave this amazing group
> 
> I am happy to share the news that we got our grant today. Around 9:00 AM UK time. Thanks to GOD.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends who were of immense support and help to us. Wishing you all strength through this process and quick grants.
> 
> Primary applicant - Spouse
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 08/02/2016 - ACS +ve
> 09/03/2016 - PTE
> 11/03/2016 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
> 11/03/2016 - EOI Filed
> 23/03/2016 - Invitation
> 30/03/2016 - Lodged
> 10/04/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, India, France & UK PCC, spouse IELTS). Pending US PCC.
> 20/04/2016 - Medicals cleared
> 22/04/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - US PCC requested
> 15/05/2016 - US PCC submitted
> 25/05/2016 - Grant
> 01/04/2017 - IED


Heartiest congratulations friend!!
Well deserved

Do keep being a member and keep posting advices.

Enjoy your moment. Best of luck for future


----------



## theskyisalive

jairichi said:


> OMG OMG I do not want to leave this amazing group
> 
> I am happy to share the news that we got our grant today. Around 9:00 AM UK time. Thanks to GOD.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends who were of immense support and help to us. Wishing you all strength through this process and quick grants.
> 
> Primary applicant - Spouse
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 08/02/2016 - ACS +ve
> 09/03/2016 - PTE
> 11/03/2016 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
> 11/03/2016 - EOI Filed
> 23/03/2016 - Invitation
> 30/03/2016 - Lodged
> 10/04/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, India, France & UK PCC, spouse IELTS). Pending US PCC.
> 20/04/2016 - Medicals cleared
> 22/04/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - US PCC requested
> 15/05/2016 - US PCC submitted
> 25/05/2016 - Grant
> 01/04/2017 - IED


congratulations!


----------



## aussieby2016

jairichi said:


> OMG OMG I do not want to leave this amazing group
> 
> I am happy to share the news that we got our grant today. Around 9:00 AM UK time. Thanks to GOD.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends who were of immense support and help to us. Wishing you all strength through this process and quick grants.
> 
> Primary applicant - Spouse
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 08/02/2016 - ACS +ve
> 09/03/2016 - PTE
> 11/03/2016 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
> 11/03/2016 - EOI Filed
> 23/03/2016 - Invitation
> 30/03/2016 - Lodged
> 10/04/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, India, France & UK PCC, spouse IELTS). Pending US PCC.
> 20/04/2016 - Medicals cleared
> 22/04/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - US PCC requested
> 15/05/2016 - US PCC submitted
> 25/05/2016 - Grant
> 01/04/2017 - IED


congratulations and all the best......


----------



## Raiyan

jairichi said:


> OMG OMG I do not want to leave this amazing group
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy to share the news that we got our grant today. Around 9:00 AM UK time. Thanks to GOD.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all my friends who were of immense support and help to us. Wishing you all strength through this process and quick grants.
> 
> 
> 
> Primary applicant - Spouse
> 
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 
> 08/02/2016 - ACS +ve
> 
> 09/03/2016 - PTE
> 
> 11/03/2016 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
> 
> 11/03/2016 - EOI Filed
> 
> 23/03/2016 - Invitation
> 
> 30/03/2016 - Lodged
> 
> 10/04/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, India, France & UK PCC, spouse IELTS). Pending US PCC.
> 
> 20/04/2016 - Medicals cleared
> 
> 22/04/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - US PCC requested
> 
> 15/05/2016 - US PCC submitted
> 
> 25/05/2016 - Grant
> 
> 01/04/2017 - IED




Congrats and all the very best!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jschopra

sandeshrego said:


> Congo Bro, we have similar timelines.
> 
> (generally asking) Is Mechanical Engineer in SOL or was is it just that I am the only person noticing that other professions of similar timeline are getting grants but not Mech guys


It has nothing to do with skill friend.
Its the general trend that there are quite few applications from mechanical engineers.
And a lot more, in comparison, from IT related skill. 
So that's why. There are a lot of us mechanical guys waiting for the grant.

Don't worry.


----------



## alexdegzy

jairichi said:


> OMG OMG I do not want to leave this amazing group
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy to share the news that we got our grant today. Around 9:00 AM UK time. Thanks to GOD.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all my friends who were of immense support and help to us. Wishing you all strength through this process and quick grants.
> 
> 
> 
> Primary applicant - Spouse
> 
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 
> 08/02/2016 - ACS +ve
> 
> 09/03/2016 - PTE
> 
> 11/03/2016 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
> 
> 11/03/2016 - EOI Filed
> 
> 23/03/2016 - Invitation
> 
> 30/03/2016 - Lodged
> 
> 10/04/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, India, France & UK PCC, spouse IELTS). Pending US PCC.
> 
> 20/04/2016 - Medicals cleared
> 
> 22/04/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - US PCC requested
> 
> 15/05/2016 - US PCC submitted
> 
> 25/05/2016 - Grant
> 
> 01/04/2017 - IED




Congrats bro . You've been a great help here and my personal mentor right from the word 'go' ;tutoring me in applying for EOI till grant pending . You're more than amazing . Enjoy your new life . To God be the glory ! 
Lots of love bro.


----------



## manpreet89

friezo said:


> 189 | Civil Engineer | 233211 |
> 
> My agent advised me to go for 190 and to not apply or wait for 189 . The switch over from 190 to 189 was based on the information from this forum. I was closely following NSW 190 Invite expat forum. In that a user named krish4aus had lodged both 189 and 190 , he got invited for 190 first on dec and got 189 invite on Jan 2016. He did mention that 2 to 3 months of backlogs are cleared and people with 60pts  are getting invite in 3days time. So quickly asked my MARA agent to lodge 189 EOI for me on 22nd Jan and got invited on feb 2016. Thanks krish4aus and this forum without this I would been struck with 190. I even envyed people getting 189 invites and 189 was like a distant dream to me. This forum has been immense help and more useful than my MARA agent. I learnt to create immiaccount from this forum, agent even refused me about the login details. I came to know about the grant befor my agent updated me. Thank you for all the people sharing there insights and All the best for the people waiting for the grant !!!!. Thanks to immitrackers too ,lot of information in that too


Congratulations friend...
Can i know how to check the status of visa if MARA agent is not sharing login details.
Thanks in advance


----------



## jairichi

sandeshrego said:


> Wow, Congo bro. Enjoy


Thanks Sandesh. Waiting for your grant now.


----------



## jairichi

alexdegzy said:


> Congrats bro . You've been a great help here and my personal mentor right from the word 'go' ;tutoring me in applying for EOI till grant pending . You're more than amazing . Enjoy your new life . To God be the glory !
> Lots of love bro.


Thanks for your kind words Alex. Good luck with your direct grant


----------



## kapoor.neha

jairichi said:


> OMG OMG I do not want to leave this amazing group
> 
> I am happy to share the news that we got our grant today. Around 9:00 AM UK time. Thanks to GOD.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends who were of immense support and help to us. Wishing you all strength through this process and quick grants.
> 
> Primary applicant - Spouse
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 08/02/2016 - ACS +ve
> 09/03/2016 - PTE
> 11/03/2016 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
> 11/03/2016 - EOI Filed
> 23/03/2016 - Invitation
> 30/03/2016 - Lodged
> 10/04/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, India, France & UK PCC, spouse IELTS). Pending US PCC.
> 20/04/2016 - Medicals cleared
> 22/04/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - US PCC requested
> 15/05/2016 - US PCC submitted
> 25/05/2016 - Grant
> 01/04/2017 - IED


Heartiest Congratulation Jairichi...You had been really helpful to everyone in the forum and it was good to hear that you have finally got your grant...My timelines are very much similar to you so I hope that I receive the visa soon..Enjoy your day and wishing you all the very best..


----------



## jairichi

sol79 said:


> Congrats bro! You sure deserve it. You're a legend for helping so many people here.


Thanks Sol79. Waiting to hear your grant approval too. Good luck.


----------



## jairichi

kapoor.neha said:


> Heartiest Congratulation Jairichi...You had been really helpful to everyone in the forum and it was good to hear that you have finally got your grant...My timelines are very much similar to you so I hope that I receive the visa soon..Enjoy your day and wishing you all the very best..


Thanks for your kind words kapoor.neha. You will get your grant approval soon. Good luck.


----------



## jairichi

jschopra said:


> Heartiest congratulations friend!!
> Well deserved
> 
> Do keep being a member and keep posting advices.
> 
> Enjoy your moment. Best of luck for future


Thanks jschopra. Yes, I will stay and try to help others. Your grant will be soon. Good luck.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

jairichi said:


> OMG OMG I do not want to leave this amazing group
> 
> I am happy to share the news that we got our grant today. Around 9:00 AM UK time. Thanks to GOD.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends who were of immense support and help to us. Wishing you all strength through this process and quick grants.
> 
> Primary applicant - Spouse
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 08/02/2016 - ACS +ve
> 09/03/2016 - PTE
> 11/03/2016 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
> 11/03/2016 - EOI Filed
> 23/03/2016 - Invitation
> 30/03/2016 - Lodged
> 10/04/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, India, France & UK PCC, spouse IELTS). Pending US PCC.
> 20/04/2016 - Medicals cleared
> 22/04/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - US PCC requested
> 15/05/2016 - US PCC submitted
> 25/05/2016 - Grant
> 01/04/2017 - IED


Congratulations Jairichi. That's wonderful news! All the best for your future.


----------



## jairichi

theskyisalive said:


> congratulations!


Thanks theskyisalive. How is your preparation for the move?


----------



## jairichi

aussieby2016 said:


> congratulations and all the best......


Thank you aussieby2016. Good luck with your grant application. I am sure it will be quick


----------



## jairichi

Raiyan said:


> Congrats and all the very best!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Raiyan. Your grant will be soon. Good luck.


----------



## badboy0711

jairichi said:


> OMG OMG I do not want to leave this amazing group
> 
> I am happy to share the news that we got our grant today. Around 9:00 AM UK time. Thanks to GOD.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends who were of immense support and help to us. Wishing you all strength through this process and quick grants.
> 
> Primary applicant - Spouse
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 08/02/2016 - ACS +ve
> 09/03/2016 - PTE
> 11/03/2016 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
> 11/03/2016 - EOI Filed
> 23/03/2016 - Invitation
> 30/03/2016 - Lodged
> 10/04/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, India, France & UK PCC, spouse IELTS). Pending US PCC.
> 20/04/2016 - Medicals cleared
> 22/04/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - US PCC requested
> 15/05/2016 - US PCC submitted
> 25/05/2016 - Grant
> 01/04/2017 - IED


Congrats!!!


----------



## MissionAus_2016

jairichi said:


> OMG OMG I do not want to leave this amazing group
> 
> I am happy to share the news that we got our grant today. Around 9:00 AM UK time. Thanks to GOD.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends who were of immense support and help to us. Wishing you all strength through this process and quick grants.
> 
> Primary applicant - Spouse
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 08/02/2016 - ACS +ve
> 09/03/2016 - PTE
> 11/03/2016 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
> 11/03/2016 - EOI Filed
> 23/03/2016 - Invitation
> 30/03/2016 - Lodged
> 10/04/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, India, France & UK PCC, spouse IELTS). Pending US PCC.
> 20/04/2016 - Medicals cleared
> 22/04/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - US PCC requested
> 15/05/2016 - US PCC submitted
> 25/05/2016 - Grant
> 01/04/2017 - IED


Finally your dream come true.. Best Wishes for future buddy.. Enjoy the moment


----------



## pr_ans

sridevimca20022 said:


> Confratulations.
> 
> Can you please give ur points breakup and the CO from ?(Adelaide or Brisbane)
> 
> thanks,


CO is from Adelaide

*Points Breakup*

Age - 30
English language ability - 20
Skilled employment - 5
Qualifications - 15

Total - 70


----------



## perryH

*Congrats !!!*



jairichi said:


> OMG OMG I do not want to leave this amazing group
> 
> I am happy to share the news that we got our grant today. Around 9:00 AM UK time. Thanks to GOD.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends who were of immense support and help to us. Wishing you all strength through this process and quick grants.
> 
> Primary applicant - Spouse
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 08/02/2016 - ACS +ve
> 09/03/2016 - PTE
> 11/03/2016 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
> 11/03/2016 - EOI Filed
> 23/03/2016 - Invitation
> 30/03/2016 - Lodged
> 10/04/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, India, France & UK PCC, spouse IELTS). Pending US PCC.
> 20/04/2016 - Medicals cleared
> 22/04/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - US PCC requested
> 15/05/2016 - US PCC submitted
> 25/05/2016 - Grant
> 01/04/2017 - IED


Congratulations to you !!!
I have also submitted all my documents on 21/4/2016.


----------



## perryH

*Congrats !!!*



pr_ans said:


> Hello All, I received the Golden email today around 10:14AM IST. Thank you all for your inputs & guidance on this.


congratulations !!!


----------



## pr_ans

Thank you All. I have received quite some PMs with questions, will respond to them shortly,


----------



## ausilover

jairichi said:


> OMG OMG I do not want to leave this amazing group
> 
> I am happy to share the news that we got our grant today. Around 9:00 AM UK time. Thanks to GOD.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends who were of immense support and help to us. Wishing you all strength through this process and quick grants.
> 
> Primary applicant - Spouse
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 08/02/2016 - ACS +ve
> 09/03/2016 - PTE
> 11/03/2016 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
> 11/03/2016 - EOI Filed
> 23/03/2016 - Invitation
> 30/03/2016 - Lodged
> 10/04/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, India, France & UK PCC, spouse IELTS). Pending US PCC.
> 20/04/2016 - Medicals cleared
> 22/04/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - US PCC requested
> 15/05/2016 - US PCC submitted
> 25/05/2016 - Grant
> 01/04/2017 - IED


congratulations bro...


----------



## abhipunjabi

ausilover said:


> congratulations bro...


Congrats jairichi!!


----------



## Rishistrider

Congratulations jairichi buddy.. All the best for your future endeavours in Oz..


----------



## YuviSingh

Hi,

What is the average time to grant after lodging Visa application?

Thanks
Syan


----------



## abhipunjabi

ShammiSyan said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the average time to grant after lodging Visa application?
> 
> Thanks
> Syan


Hi Syan,

No one can answer this question 
It varies from one application to another.
Some people have got grants in 30-45 days and some have been waiting for more than 4-5 months. Onshore applicants get early compared to offshore in most of the cases.

Regards.


----------



## andreyx108b

ShammiSyan said:


> Hi, What is the average time to grant after lodging Visa application? Thanks Syan


70 days.


----------



## Alhad

jairichi said:


> OMG OMG I do not want to leave this amazing group
> 
> I am happy to share the news that we got our grant today. Around 9:00 AM UK time. Thanks to GOD.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends who were of immense support and help to us. Wishing you all strength through this process and quick grants.
> 
> Primary applicant - Spouse
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 08/02/2016 - ACS +ve
> 09/03/2016 - PTE
> 11/03/2016 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
> 11/03/2016 - EOI Filed
> 23/03/2016 - Invitation
> 30/03/2016 - Lodged
> 10/04/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, India, France & UK PCC, spouse IELTS). Pending US PCC.
> 20/04/2016 - Medicals cleared
> 22/04/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - US PCC requested
> 15/05/2016 - US PCC submitted
> 25/05/2016 - Grant
> 01/04/2017 - IED


**

Wow!! Congratulations mate! You've been great on this forum. All the best!

Cheers,
A


----------



## HappYness19

auseager said:


> More than 100 days over. still the status is "application is received".
> No points claimed for employment also.
> Anyone in the same state??


Hello.. Yes I am in the same state. My case officer contacted us during the first week of Feb for PCC, which was submitted on 10th Feb. Never heard from the officer again.

Wish u the best!


----------



## Sumo

Dear Mates, 

My 96 days of waiting has come to an end, at last a relief. Got my grant today :eyebrows: Thanks to all, without this FORUM i would have gone mad during the waiting, only the posts helped me to keep up the hope and the positive mind set.

My timelines below:

263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer)

ACS +ve: 05-Jan-15 | PTE A: 28-Oct-15 | EOI 189/60 points: 30-Oct-15 | Invitation: 08-Jan-16 | Visa Lodged: 19-Feb-16| Medicals: 27-Feb-16 | PCC (India): 07-Mar-16 | CO Assign: 08-Mar-16 | CO Contact: 10-Mar-16 | Documents Uploaded (Form 80, Form 1221, Payslips, Form 16,PCC): 25-Mar-16| Second Co Contact: 22-Apr-16 |Docs Uploaded: 10-May-16|GRANT-25-May-16| lane::flypig::cheer2:


----------



## HappYness19

jschopra said:


> It has nothing to do with skill friend.
> Its the general trend that there are quite few applications from mechanical engineers.
> And a lot more, in comparison, from IT related skill.
> So that's why. There are a lot of us mechanical guys waiting for the grant.
> 
> Don't worry.



Seems like people who have been assessed by EA are the ones being made to wait.


----------



## ausilover

Sumo said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> My 96 days of waiting has come to an end, at last a relief. Got my grant today :eyebrows: Thanks to all, without this FORUM i would have gone mad during the waiting, only the posts helped me to keep up the hope and the positive mind set.
> 
> My timelines below:
> 
> 263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer)
> 
> ACS +ve: 05-Jan-15 | PTE A: 28-Oct-15 | EOI 189/60 points: 30-Oct-15 | Invitation: 08-Jan-16 | Visa Lodged: 19-Feb-16| Medicals: 27-Feb-16 | PCC (India): 07-Mar-16 | CO Assign: 08-Mar-16 | CO Contact: 10-Mar-16 | Documents Uploaded (Form 80, Form 1221, Payslips, Form 16,PCC): 25-Mar-16| Second Co Contact: 22-Apr-16 |Docs Uploaded: 10-May-16|GRANT-25-May-16| lane::flypig::cheer2:


Congrats Sumo...


----------



## vikaschandra

jairichi said:


> OMG OMG I do not want to leave this amazing group
> 
> I am happy to share the news that we got our grant today. Around 9:00 AM UK time. Thanks to GOD.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends who were of immense support and help to us. Wishing you all strength through this process and quick grants.
> 
> Primary applicant - Spouse
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 08/02/2016 - ACS +ve
> 09/03/2016 - PTE
> 11/03/2016 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
> 11/03/2016 - EOI Filed
> 23/03/2016 - Invitation
> 30/03/2016 - Lodged
> 10/04/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, India, France & UK PCC, spouse IELTS). Pending US PCC.
> 20/04/2016 - Medicals cleared
> 22/04/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - US PCC requested
> 15/05/2016 - US PCC submitted
> 25/05/2016 - Grant
> 01/04/2017 - IED


Congratulations Jai wonderful news. Best wishes to you and the family...


----------



## Prash2533

*Congrats*

Congrats to all who have got their grants today and specially Jairichi. WE expect you would visit this page at least once in a day now. Thanks for all your support and guidance. Wish you all the best.


----------



## vikaschandra

Sumo said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> My 96 days of waiting has come to an end, at last a relief. Got my grant today :eyebrows: Thanks to all, without this FORUM i would have gone mad during the waiting, only the posts helped me to keep up the hope and the positive mind set.
> 
> My timelines below:
> 
> 263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer)
> 
> ACS +ve: 05-Jan-15 | PTE A: 28-Oct-15 | EOI 189/60 points: 30-Oct-15 | Invitation: 08-Jan-16 | Visa Lodged: 19-Feb-16| Medicals: 27-Feb-16 | PCC (India): 07-Mar-16 | CO Assign: 08-Mar-16 | CO Contact: 10-Mar-16 | Documents Uploaded (Form 80, Form 1221, Payslips, Form 16,PCC): 25-Mar-16| Second Co Contact: 22-Apr-16 |Docs Uploaded: 10-May-16|GRANT-25-May-16| lane::flypig::cheer2:


Congratulations Sumo


----------



## Inderk

Yes Yes Yes !!!

The wait is over .....
A sincere thanks to all the people in this forum who come out to help each other in making their dreams come true. The list is too long to call out so my heartfelt thanks to you guys !!

No wonder I was in tears when I looked at the mail while travelling to work least expecting it today , as the past days were more of a disappointment when I used to check the mails first thing in the morning. No wonder we pretty much know things are gonna be fine but the day when you actually get GRANT that feeling cannot be expressed as its full of so many emotions.

ALL THE VERY BEST to the ones who are waiting !!


----------



## muhamhus

*Congrats*

Thats awesome! Really happy for you 'Jai! 

Keep up the positivity coming though 



jairichi said:


> OMG OMG I do not want to leave this amazing group
> 
> I am happy to share the news that we got our grant today. Around 9:00 AM UK time. Thanks to GOD.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends who were of immense support and help to us. Wishing you all strength through this process and quick grants.
> 
> Primary applicant - Spouse
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 08/02/2016 - ACS +ve
> 09/03/2016 - PTE
> 11/03/2016 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
> 11/03/2016 - EOI Filed
> 23/03/2016 - Invitation
> 30/03/2016 - Lodged
> 10/04/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, India, France & UK PCC, spouse IELTS). Pending US PCC.
> 20/04/2016 - Medicals cleared
> 22/04/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - US PCC requested
> 15/05/2016 - US PCC submitted
> 25/05/2016 - Grant
> 01/04/2017 - IED


----------



## vikaschandra

Inderk said:


> Yes Yes Yes !!!
> 
> The wait is over .....
> A sincere thanks to all the people in this forum who come out to help each other in making their dreams come true. The list is too long to call out so my heartfelt thanks to you guys !!
> 
> No wonder I was in tears when I looked at the mail while travelling to work least expecting it today , as the past days were more of a disappointment when I used to check the mails first thing in the morning. No wonder we pretty much know things are gonna be fine but the day when you actually get GRANT that feeling cannot be expressed as its full of so many emotions.
> 
> ALL THE VERY BEST to the ones who are waiting !!


Congratulations Inder..


----------



## Inderk

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Inder..



Thank you Vikas 
You are a wonderful person who is always helping others , keep up the good work God Bless.


----------



## aussieby2016

Inderk said:


> Yes Yes Yes !!!
> 
> The wait is over .....
> A sincere thanks to all the people in this forum who come out to help each other in making their dreams come true. The list is too long to call out so my heartfelt thanks to you guys !!
> 
> No wonder I was in tears when I looked at the mail while travelling to work least expecting it today , as the past days were more of a disappointment when I used to check the mails first thing in the morning. No wonder we pretty much know things are gonna be fine but the day when you actually get GRANT that feeling cannot be expressed as its full of so many emotions.
> 
> ALL THE VERY BEST to the ones who are waiting !!


congrats and all the best.....


----------



## Prash2533

Inderk said:


> Yes Yes Yes !!!
> 
> The wait is over .....
> A sincere thanks to all the people in this forum who come out to help each other in making their dreams come true. The list is too long to call out so my heartfelt thanks to you guys !!
> 
> No wonder I was in tears when I looked at the mail while travelling to work least expecting it today , as the past days were more of a disappointment when I used to check the mails first thing in the morning. No wonder we pretty much know things are gonna be fine but the day when you actually get GRANT that feeling cannot be expressed as its full of so many emotions.
> 
> ALL THE VERY BEST to the ones who are waiting !!


Congrats InderK


----------



## AbhishekKotian

Sumo said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> My 96 days of waiting has come to an end, at last a relief. Got my grant today :eyebrows: Thanks to all, without this FORUM i would have gone mad during the waiting, only the posts helped me to keep up the hope and the positive mind set.
> 
> My timelines below:
> 
> 263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer)
> 
> ACS +ve: 05-Jan-15 | PTE A: 28-Oct-15 | EOI 189/60 points: 30-Oct-15 | Invitation: 08-Jan-16 | Visa Lodged: 19-Feb-16| Medicals: 27-Feb-16 | PCC (India): 07-Mar-16 | CO Assign: 08-Mar-16 | CO Contact: 10-Mar-16 | Documents Uploaded (Form 80, Form 1221, Payslips, Form 16,PCC): 25-Mar-16| Second Co Contact: 22-Apr-16 |Docs Uploaded: 10-May-16|GRANT-25-May-16| lane::flypig::cheer2:


Congratulations and All the best


----------



## avamsi311

Hi all,

Can anyone predict when can I expect to get a ITA?

My profile:
Mechanical engineer - 233512
Points - 60
EOI Launched date - May 8th
189 - 60 points
190 - 65 points (nsw state).
Thanks 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhishekKotian

Inderk said:


> Yes Yes Yes !!!
> 
> The wait is over .....
> A sincere thanks to all the people in this forum who come out to help each other in making their dreams come true. The list is too long to call out so my heartfelt thanks to you guys !!
> 
> No wonder I was in tears when I looked at the mail while travelling to work least expecting it today , as the past days were more of a disappointment when I used to check the mails first thing in the morning. No wonder we pretty much know things are gonna be fine but the day when you actually get GRANT that feeling cannot be expressed as its full of so many emotions.
> 
> ALL THE VERY BEST to the ones who are waiting !!


Congratulations and All the best


----------



## theskyisalive

jairichi said:


> Thanks theskyisalive. How is your preparation for the move?


applying from here for few weeks, got some responses...will see if anything comes by, else plan to move in early Aug! I'm sure you are going to get busy with planning now as well! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prash2533

*Immitracker*

Request all who have got Visa grants to update your immitracker.


----------



## M.Asif

Hi Everyone !

I've been reading the posts on this forum for past few days and today I decided to create my own account. 

Here are my details: 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Subclass 189 - Accountant (General) 221111
EOI 189 (70 Points) - 17/Feb/2016
Application Lodged - 13 March 2016 with all documents except for Medical
Initial CO Contact - 5 April 2016 (No information requested) 
Medicals - 17 May 2016 
Visa Grant - "Waiting"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was lucky at various stages of my application and got too excited as well but there were also some setbacks. 

- Received invite on same date  
- Medical not cleared due to past TB- further tests requested which normally takes 3 months
- It took me 1.5 months to setup appointment with specialist  (that means 1.5 months + 3 months for additional tests). 
- Doctor was kind enough to consider my past treatments and X-rays. He said he will try to clear my case without any additional test 
- It took 2 weeks for him to write the letter and luckily it was accepted by BUPA within a day so no additional tests were required. 


I am now hoping that CO has already reviewed my file and that's why she didn't ask for any information in last two months (no contact has been made with current or previous employers). However, there is a very high possibility that CO has not even touched my file because my medical was pending. 

Not sure this time I will be lucky or not 

Best of luck to everyone !


----------



## Mithung

jairichi said:


> OMG OMG I do not want to leave this amazing group
> 
> I am happy to share the news that we got our grant today. Around 9:00 AM UK time. Thanks to GOD.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends who were of immense support and help to us. Wishing you all strength through this process and quick grants.


Congrats Jairichi. Our greed has finally paid off All the best for your next steps.




HappYness19 said:


> Seems like people who have been assessed by EA are the ones being made to wait.


Not really!! I received an early grant.


----------



## apoorvc

Sumo said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> My 96 days of waiting has come to an end, at last a relief. Got my grant today :eyebrows: Thanks to all, without this FORUM i would have gone mad during the waiting, only the posts helped me to keep up the hope and the positive mind set.
> 
> My timelines below:
> 
> 263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer)
> 
> ACS +ve: 05-Jan-15 | PTE A: 28-Oct-15 | EOI 189/60 points: 30-Oct-15 | Invitation: 08-Jan-16 | Visa Lodged: 19-Feb-16| Medicals: 27-Feb-16 | PCC (India): 07-Mar-16 | CO Assign: 08-Mar-16 | CO Contact: 10-Mar-16 | Documents Uploaded (Form 80, Form 1221, Payslips, Form 16,PCC): 25-Mar-16| Second Co Contact: 22-Apr-16 |Docs Uploaded: 10-May-16|GRANT-25-May-16| lane::flypig::cheer2:


=======================

Congratulations mate.

Can you please confirm the below points 

Was it a direct grant or employment verification was done(for the current employer / all employers ) ?

Was it with Adelaide or Brisbane. 

My lodging date is really closer to your one's, Expecting the same soon.


----------



## sandeshrego

avamsi311 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone predict when can I expect to get a ITA?
> 
> My profile:
> Mechanical engineer - 233512
> Points - 60
> EOI Launched date - May 8th
> 189 - 60 points
> 190 - 65 points (nsw state).
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Mechanical Engineering has reached its ceiling for 189 visa. So, ITA will be issued only after July.... 190 visa, not much idea.


----------



## avamsi311

sandeshrego said:


> Mechanical Engineering has reached its ceiling for 189 visa. So, ITA will be issued only after July.... 190 visa, not much idea.


Thanks sandesh for your reply. I hate this waiting game... 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## apoorvc

Inderk said:


> Yes Yes Yes !!!
> 
> The wait is over .....
> A sincere thanks to all the people in this forum who come out to help each other in making their dreams come true. The list is too long to call out so my heartfelt thanks to you guys !!
> 
> No wonder I was in tears when I looked at the mail while travelling to work least expecting it today , as the past days were more of a disappointment when I used to check the mails first thing in the morning. No wonder we pretty much know things are gonna be fine but the day when you actually get GRANT that feeling cannot be expressed as its full of so many emotions.
> 
> ALL THE VERY BEST to the ones who are waiting !!


=====================================

Congratulations mate.

Can you please confirm did they verify the current employment or all the claimed employment.:confused2:

I belong to the same ANZO code and waiting for the grant.:noidea:

My timelines are very similar to yours.


----------



## sarbjass

Sumo said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> My 96 days of waiting has come to an end, at last a relief. Got my grant today :eyebrows: Thanks to all, without this FORUM i would have gone mad during the waiting, only the posts helped me to keep up the hope and the positive mind set.
> 
> My timelines below:
> 
> 263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer)
> 
> ACS +ve: 05-Jan-15 | PTE A: 28-Oct-15 | EOI 189/60 points: 30-Oct-15 | Invitation: 08-Jan-16 | Visa Lodged: 19-Feb-16| Medicals: 27-Feb-16 | PCC (India): 07-Mar-16 | CO Assign: 08-Mar-16 | CO Contact: 10-Mar-16 | Documents Uploaded (Form 80, Form 1221, Payslips, Form 16,PCC): 25-Mar-16| Second Co Contact: 22-Apr-16 |Docs Uploaded: 10-May-16|GRANT-25-May-16| lane::flypig::cheer2:



Congrats mate,

Our timeline and job code is similar, Your grant encourage me a lot and I hope I would also get the golden email soon. Is there any employment verification in your case.


----------



## Inderk

apoorvc said:


> =====================================
> 
> Congratulations mate.
> 
> Can you please confirm did they verify the current employment or all the claimed employment.:confused2:
> 
> I belong to the same ANZO code and waiting for the grant.:noidea:
> 
> My timelines are very similar to yours.



It was only current employer ..

Good luck mate !!


----------



## ausilover

Inderk said:


> Yes Yes Yes !!!
> 
> The wait is over .....
> A sincere thanks to all the people in this forum who come out to help each other in making their dreams come true. The list is too long to call out so my heartfelt thanks to you guys !!
> 
> No wonder I was in tears when I looked at the mail while travelling to work least expecting it today , as the past days were more of a disappointment when I used to check the mails first thing in the morning. No wonder we pretty much know things are gonna be fine but the day when you actually get GRANT that feeling cannot be expressed as its full of so many emotions.
> 
> ALL THE VERY BEST to the ones who are waiting !!


Congrats Inderk.....


----------



## Sumo

apoorvc said:


> =======================
> 
> Congratulations mate.
> 
> Can you please confirm the below points
> 
> Was it a direct grant or employment verification was done(for the current employer / all employers ) ?
> 
> Was it with Adelaide or Brisbane.
> 
> My lodging date is really closer to your one's, Expecting the same soon.


Hello appoorvc, No employment verification was done (I'm with same Employer for last 8 years) and It was ADELAIDE


----------



## MissionAus_2016

*Feb'16 applicant getting GRANT*

Great to see Feb'16 applicants getting grant and Many Congratulations to them...

I am also feeling excited to see you getting your dreams coming true.. All the best for new life in Aussie....

I should also expect that my Grant has reached near to India's coasts now and will reach to me soon


----------



## sultan_azam

jairichi said:


> OMG OMG I do not want to leave this amazing group
> 
> I am happy to share the news that we got our grant today. Around 9:00 AM UK time. Thanks to GOD.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends who were of immense support and help to us. Wishing you all strength through this process and quick grants.
> 
> Primary applicant - Spouse
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 08/02/2016 - ACS +ve
> 09/03/2016 - PTE
> 11/03/2016 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
> 11/03/2016 - EOI Filed
> 23/03/2016 - Invitation
> 30/03/2016 - Lodged
> 10/04/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, India, France & UK PCC, spouse IELTS). Pending US PCC.
> 20/04/2016 - Medicals cleared
> 22/04/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - US PCC requested
> 15/05/2016 - US PCC submitted
> 25/05/2016 - Grant
> 01/04/2017 - IED






pr_ans said:


> Hello All, I received the Golden email today around 10:14AM IST. Thank you all for your inputs & guidance on this.





Sumo said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> My 96 days of waiting has come to an end, at last a relief. Got my grant today :eyebrows: Thanks to all, without this FORUM i would have gone mad during the waiting, only the posts helped me to keep up the hope and the positive mind set.
> 
> My timelines below:
> 
> 263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer)
> 
> ACS +ve: 05-Jan-15 | PTE A: 28-Oct-15 | EOI 189/60 points: 30-Oct-15 | Invitation: 08-Jan-16 | Visa Lodged: 19-Feb-16| Medicals: 27-Feb-16 | PCC (India): 07-Mar-16 | CO Assign: 08-Mar-16 | CO Contact: 10-Mar-16 | Documents Uploaded (Form 80, Form 1221, Payslips, Form 16,PCC): 25-Mar-16| Second Co Contact: 22-Apr-16 |Docs Uploaded: 10-May-16|GRANT-25-May-16| lane::flypig::cheer2:





Inderk said:


> Yes Yes Yes !!!
> 
> The wait is over .....
> A sincere thanks to all the people in this forum who come out to help each other in making their dreams come true. The list is too long to call out so my heartfelt thanks to you guys !!
> 
> No wonder I was in tears when I looked at the mail while travelling to work least expecting it today , as the past days were more of a disappointment when I used to check the mails first thing in the morning. No wonder we pretty much know things are gonna be fine but the day when you actually get GRANT that feeling cannot be expressed as its full of so many emotions.
> 
> ALL THE VERY BEST to the ones who are waiting !!




Congrats Inder, Sumo, jairichi & pr_ans....


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Congrats Sumo & Inder.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Hi jairichi,

Was there any employment verification ?


----------



## sapap

Hi All,

On 23rd May, we finally(Myself, husband and baby girl) received our grant.
It's been a long wait 4.5 months since lodgement. Though, I have been a mute spectator on this forum, i have gained a lot from it.

Thanks to everyone for your support.
This forum rocks!!!!


My Time line
Processing office:Adelaide
ANZSCO Code: 261311 - Analyst programmer
Invitation received: 18th Dec 2015
Visa applied --------8th Jan 2016
CO contact-------- 22nd Jan 2016 (IMMI Commencement mail)
Verification call(New Delhi- Aus High Commission)---16th March 2016
Grant------------23rd May 2016
IED - 21 Aug 2016--Not even 3 months -- have dropped a mail..let's see what dibp replies


----------



## abhipunjabi

sapap said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On 23rd May, we finally(Myself, husband and baby girl) received our grant.
> It's been a long wait 4.5 months since lodgement. Though, I have been a mute spectator on this forum, i have gained a lot from it.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your support.
> This forum rocks!!!!
> 
> My Time line
> Processing office:Adelaide
> ANZSCO Code: 261311 - Analyst programmer
> Invitation received: 18th Dec 2015
> Visa applied --------8th Jan 2016
> CO contact-------- 22nd Jan 2016 (IMMI Commencement mail)
> Verification call(New Delhi- Aus High Commission)---16th March 2016
> Grant------------23rd May 2016
> IED - 21 Aug 2016--Not even 3 months -- have dropped a mail..let's see what dibp replies


Congrats sapap.

Regards.


----------



## Attique

Dear all members!!

I have a quick question and would be glad if anyone can clear the confusion here.

Is the occupational ceiling limit only applicable for invitations and once the invite is received and application has been submitted than it has no impact on outcome of the application??


My case is i have got the invite and applied for visa 189 SI on 10th Jan 2016, now from skillselect i came to know that ceiling has been reached for Mechanical Engineers. 

Will it effect the outcome or timeline of my application??

Already it has been toooooo long as i am waiting for around 5 months now.

Thank!!!


----------



## sultan_azam

Attique said:


> Dear all members!!
> 
> I have a quick question and would be glad if anyone can clear the confusion here.
> 
> Is the occupational ceiling limit only applicable for invitations and once the invite is received and application has been submitted than it has no impact on outcome of the application??
> 
> 
> My case is i have got the invite and applied for visa 189 SI on 10th Jan 2016, now from skillselect i came to know that ceiling has been reached for Mechanical Engineers.
> 
> Will it effect the outcome or timeline of my application??
> 
> Already it has been toooooo long as i am waiting for around 5 months now.
> 
> Thank!!!



Occupation ceiling limit is applicable only for invite--- yes....

once the invite is received and application has been submitted - occupational ceiling has no impact on outcome of visa application


----------



## Raiyan

Inderk said:


> Yes Yes Yes !!!
> 
> The wait is over .....
> A sincere thanks to all the people in this forum who come out to help each other in making their dreams come true. The list is too long to call out so my heartfelt thanks to you guys !!
> 
> No wonder I was in tears when I looked at the mail while travelling to work least expecting it today , as the past days were more of a disappointment when I used to check the mails first thing in the morning. No wonder we pretty much know things are gonna be fine but the day when you actually get GRANT that feeling cannot be expressed as its full of so many emotions.
> 
> ALL THE VERY BEST to the ones who are waiting !!




Congrats and all well wishes for your future endeavors...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausilover

From the last few weeks I can see that applicants from february and april are getting maximum grants. what about march applicants like me?


----------



## rahulnair

Wow! It's a grant! Ohh yeah!!! It's a grant!!!

Got our grants today around 11 am IST! Super happy... Thanks a lot to this forum and all the helpful souls who have taken time out to help everyone with their queries!


----------



## ausilover

rahulnair said:


> Wow! It's a grant! Ohh yeah!!! It's a grant!!!
> 
> Got our grants today around 11 am IST! Super happy... Thanks a lot to this forum and all the helpful souls who have taken time out to help everyone with their queries!


Congrats Rahul. Enjoy your day.....


----------



## Mkanth

*Received Golden Grant today, after 135 days of application*

Hello friends,

Today I received 'Golden Grant' 189 PR visaeace::clap2: after 135 days:frusty::typing: of application (check signature below). I haven't claimed experience hence no verification.

Firstly, I thank all who helped me directly:gossip::grouphug: (answering to my queries: Majician, keeda, samage, jairichi, vikaschandra, and a long list) and indirectly from your signatures and posts:typing:.
Secondly, I congratulate others :cheer2: who also received grants in the last couple days, and so on.

Coming to suggestions to the ones who have been waiting patiently and going to wait, I suggest you all, please stay calm:tape:ray2: and forget that you have applied PR visa (189/190). This way you can avoid 'Huge stress'. Some suggested to learn new softwares and take some training. Expatforum is the best platform for migration related advices, so share your queries from CO and questions form the forms and applications, and in return, you also try to help others. Try to write a clear and slightly elaborated signatures, this way you can get help more easily and help others to learn from you.

*189 Visa Lodged: 11Jan16*-Materials Engineer, Tried and Failed for Drect-Grant with Front loading these Docs : Essential Docs: EA-Applied10Mar15&+Ve on 27May15,PTE 72 Each,EOI(60pts) submitted 19Nov15&Invited:8Jan16;Forms,Meds (2Dec15),PCC (Aus):1Mar15;PCC (Ind):24Nov15; 
*Co1 (Brisbane):13Feb16*-Further Aus.study evidence, *Co2:3Mar16*-Asked to separate Employment&Unemployment details, fill gaps in Form80,More details of Aus. contact details,*Co3: 30March16* Informed 'Final stage'-will be heard soon, *Grant: 25May16*:cheer2:


----------



## Prash2533

rahulnair said:


> Wow! It's a grant! Ohh yeah!!! It's a grant!!!
> 
> Got our grants today around 11 am IST! Super happy... Thanks a lot to this forum and all the helpful souls who have taken time out to help everyone with their queries!


Congrats Rahul . This is great news So many grants today.
Please update your signature timelines and Immitracker.


----------



## Prash2533

Mkanth said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Today I received 'Golden Grant' 189 PR visaeace::clap2: after 135 days:frusty::typing: of application (check signature below). I haven't claimed experience hence no verification.
> 
> Firstly, I thank all who helped me directly:gossip::grouphug: (answering to my queries: Majician, keeda, samage, jairichi, vikaschandra, and a long list) and indirectly from your signatures and posts:typing:.
> Secondly, I congratulate others :cheer2: who also received grants in the last couple days, and so on.
> 
> Coming to suggestions to the ones who have been waiting patiently and going to wait, I suggest you all, please stay calm:tape:ray2: and forget that you have applied PR visa (189/190). This way you can avoid 'Huge stress'. Some suggested to learn new softwares and take some training. Expatforum is the best platform for migration related advices, so share your queries from CO and questions form the forms and applications, and in return, you also try to help others. Try to write a clear and slightly elaborated signatures, this way you can get help more easily and help others to learn from you.
> 
> *189 Visa Lodged: 11Jan16*-Materials Engineer, Tried and Failed for Drect-Grant with Front loading these Docs : Essential Docs: EA-Applied10Mar15&+Ve on 27May15,PTE 72 Each,EOI(60pts) submitted 19Nov15&Invited:8Jan16;Forms,Meds (2Dec15),PCC (Aus):1Mar15;PCC (Ind):24Nov15;
> *Co1:13Feb16*-Further Aus.study evidence, *Co2:3Mar16*-Asked to separate Employment&Unemployment details, fill gaps in Form80,More details of Aus. contact details,*Co3: 30March16* Informed 'Final stage'-will be heard soon, *Grant: 25May16*:cheer2:



CONGRATS buddy


----------



## ausilover

Mkanth said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Today I received 'Golden Grant' 189 PR visaeace::clap2: after 135 days:frusty::typing: of application (check signature below). I haven't claimed experience hence no verification.
> 
> Firstly, I thank all who helped me directly:gossip::grouphug: (answering to my queries: Majician, keeda, samage, jairichi, vikaschandra, and a long list) and indirectly from your signatures and posts:typing:.
> Secondly, I congratulate others :cheer2: who also received grants in the last couple days, and so on.
> 
> Coming to suggestions to the ones who have been waiting patiently and going to wait, I suggest you all, please stay calm:tape:ray2: and forget that you have applied PR visa (189/190). This way you can avoid 'Huge stress'. Some suggested to learn new softwares and take some training. Expatforum is the best platform for migration related advices, so share your queries from CO and questions form the forms and applications, and in return, you also try to help others. Try to write a clear and slightly elaborated signatures, this way you can get help more easily and help others to learn from you.
> 
> *189 Visa Lodged: 11Jan16*-Materials Engineer, Tried and Failed for Drect-Grant with Front loading these Docs : Essential Docs: EA-Applied10Mar15&+Ve on 27May15,PTE 72 Each,EOI(60pts) submitted 19Nov15&Invited:8Jan16;Forms,Meds (2Dec15),PCC (Aus):1Mar15;PCC (Ind):24Nov15;
> *Co1 (Brisbane):13Feb16*-Further Aus.study evidence, *Co2:3Mar16*-Asked to separate Employment&Unemployment details, fill gaps in Form80,More details of Aus. contact details,*Co3: 30March16* Informed 'Final stage'-will be heard soon, *Grant: 25May16*:cheer2:


Congrats Mkanth....


----------



## AbhishekKotian

rahulnair said:


> Wow! It's a grant! Ohh yeah!!! It's a grant!!!
> 
> Got our grants today around 11 am IST! Super happy... Thanks a lot to this forum and all the helpful souls who have taken time out to help everyone with their queries!


Congratulations Rahul  All the best for the future.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

Mkanth said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Today I received 'Golden Grant' 189 PR visaeace::clap2: after 135 days:frusty::typing: of application (check signature below). I haven't claimed experience hence no verification.
> 
> Firstly, I thank all who helped me directly:gossip::grouphug: (answering to my queries: Majician, keeda, samage, jairichi, vikaschandra, and a long list) and indirectly from your signatures and posts:typing:.
> Secondly, I congratulate others :cheer2: who also received grants in the last couple days, and so on.
> 
> Coming to suggestions to the ones who have been waiting patiently and going to wait, I suggest you all, please stay calm:tape:ray2: and forget that you have applied PR visa (189/190). This way you can avoid 'Huge stress'. Some suggested to learn new softwares and take some training. Expatforum is the best platform for migration related advices, so share your queries from CO and questions form the forms and applications, and in return, you also try to help others. Try to write a clear and slightly elaborated signatures, this way you can get help more easily and help others to learn from you.
> 
> *189 Visa Lodged: 11Jan16*-Materials Engineer, Tried and Failed for Drect-Grant with Front loading these Docs : Essential Docs: EA-Applied10Mar15&+Ve on 27May15,PTE 72 Each,EOI(60pts) submitted 19Nov15&Invited:8Jan16;Forms,Meds (2Dec15),PCC (Aus):1Mar15;PCC (Ind):24Nov15;
> *Co1 (Brisbane):13Feb16*-Further Aus.study evidence, *Co2:3Mar16*-Asked to separate Employment&Unemployment details, fill gaps in Form80,More details of Aus. contact details,*Co3: 30March16* Informed 'Final stage'-will be heard soon, *Grant: 25May16*:cheer2:


Congratulations Mkanth and all the best for your future


----------



## andreyx108b

Congrats to all granted!!


----------



## alexdegzy

Congrats to all granted. Someone please help me with PTE thread.... Thanks


----------



## rsr904

jairichi said:


> OMG OMG I do not want to leave this amazing group
> 
> I am happy to share the news that we got our grant today. Around 9:00 AM UK time. Thanks to GOD.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends who were of immense support and help to us. Wishing you all strength through this process and quick grants.
> 
> Primary applicant - Spouse
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 08/02/2016 - ACS +ve
> 09/03/2016 - PTE
> 11/03/2016 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
> 11/03/2016 - EOI Filed
> 23/03/2016 - Invitation
> 30/03/2016 - Lodged
> 10/04/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, India, France & UK PCC, spouse IELTS). Pending US PCC.
> 20/04/2016 - Medicals cleared
> 22/04/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - US PCC requested
> 15/05/2016 - US PCC submitted
> 25/05/2016 - Grant
> 01/04/2017 - IED


Congratulations Jairichi. I am very happy for you.


----------



## rsr904

Congrats to all of you who have received your grants today. May all the others get theirs super fast.


----------



## vikaschandra

rahulnair said:


> Wow! It's a grant! Ohh yeah!!! It's a grant!!!
> 
> Got our grants today around 11 am IST! Super happy... Thanks a lot to this forum and all the helpful souls who have taken time out to help everyone with their queries!


Congratulations Rahul


----------



## MissionAus_2016

WOW .. Flood of Grants Today.. hope it continues 

Congrats One and All & All the best for further challenges..


----------



## civil189

Lots of grants today
Congratulations to all for the grants


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Mkanth said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Today I received 'Golden Grant' 189 PR visaeace::clap2: after 135 days:frusty::typing: of application (check signature below). I haven't claimed experience hence no verification.
> 
> Firstly, I thank all who helped me directly:gossip::grouphug: (answering to my queries: Majician, keeda, samage, jairichi, vikaschandra, and a long list) and indirectly from your signatures and posts:typing:.
> Secondly, I congratulate others :cheer2: who also received grants in the last couple days, and so on.
> 
> Coming to suggestions to the ones who have been waiting patiently and going to wait, I suggest you all, please stay calm:tape:ray2: and forget that you have applied PR visa (189/190). This way you can avoid 'Huge stress'. Some suggested to learn new softwares and take some training. Expatforum is the best platform for migration related advices, so share your queries from CO and questions form the forms and applications, and in return, you also try to help others. Try to write a clear and slightly elaborated signatures, this way you can get help more easily and help others to learn from you.
> 
> *189 Visa Lodged: 11Jan16*-Materials Engineer, Tried and Failed for Drect-Grant with Front loading these Docs : Essential Docs: EA-Applied10Mar15&+Ve on 27May15,PTE 72 Each,EOI(60pts) submitted 19Nov15&Invited:8Jan16;Forms,Meds (2Dec15),PCC (Aus):1Mar15;PCC (Ind):24Nov15;
> *Co1 (Brisbane):13Feb16*-Further Aus.study evidence, *Co2:3Mar16*-Asked to separate Employment&Unemployment details, fill gaps in Form80,More details of Aus. contact details,*Co3: 30March16* Informed 'Final stage'-will be heard soon, *Grant: 25May16*:cheer2:


Congratulations. Best wishes for your future endeavors


----------



## dinusubba

Congratulations to every one who got the grants ..


----------



## gsbhatia55

*Nig pcc*



alexdegzy said:


> Congrats to all granted. Someone please help me with PTE thread.... Thanks


hi.. 

did you get PC from Nigeria???:confused2: pls tell me the procedure.. thanks in advance


----------



## Sahiledge

jairichi said:


> OMG OMG I do not want to leave this amazing group
> 
> I am happy to share the news that we got our grant today. Around 9:00 AM UK time. Thanks to GOD.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends who were of immense support and help to us. Wishing you all strength through this process and quick grants.
> 
> Primary applicant - Spouse
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 08/02/2016 - ACS +ve
> 09/03/2016 - PTE
> 11/03/2016 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
> 11/03/2016 - EOI Filed
> 23/03/2016 - Invitation
> 30/03/2016 - Lodged
> 10/04/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, India, France & UK PCC, spouse IELTS). Pending US PCC.
> 20/04/2016 - Medicals cleared
> 22/04/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - US PCC requested
> 15/05/2016 - US PCC submitted
> 25/05/2016 - Grant
> 01/04/2017 - IED


Congrats brother... Patience has paid off. 
All the best for future!!


----------



## TimJO

avamsi311 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone predict when can I expect to get a ITA?
> 
> My profile:
> Mechanical engineer - 233512
> Points - 60
> EOI Launched date - May 8th
> 189 - 60 points
> 190 - 65 points (nsw state).
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but the occupation ceiling for 2335 – Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers has been reached and no more invitations will be issue during the 2015-16 programme year. Please check the following link:

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil


----------



## kawal_547

Sumo said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> My 96 days of waiting has come to an end, at last a relief. Got my grant today :eyebrows: Thanks to all, without this FORUM i would have gone mad during the waiting, only the posts helped me to keep up the hope and the positive mind set.
> 
> My timelines below:
> 
> 263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer)
> 
> ACS +ve: 05-Jan-15 | PTE A: 28-Oct-15 | EOI 189/60 points: 30-Oct-15 | Invitation: 08-Jan-16 | Visa Lodged: 19-Feb-16| Medicals: 27-Feb-16 | PCC (India): 07-Mar-16 | CO Assign: 08-Mar-16 | CO Contact: 10-Mar-16 | Documents Uploaded (Form 80, Form 1221, Payslips, Form 16,PCC): 25-Mar-16| Second Co Contact: 22-Apr-16 |Docs Uploaded: 10-May-16|GRANT-25-May-16| lane::flypig::cheer2:


Congratulations Sumo 

My case is literally very very similar to yours including job code...and also the time lines from invite to lodgement...to CO contact ...to docs submission.

All the best for your future ventures.


----------



## jairichi

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Hi jairichi,
> 
> Was there any employment verification ?


No employment verification.


----------



## jairichi

theskyisalive said:


> applying from here for few weeks, got some responses...will see if anything comes by, else plan to move in early Aug! I'm sure you are going to get busy with planning now as well!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Oh that is good news. I am sure things will work out fine for you. Yes, we both are applying for jobs. If one gets we will make the move. Hopefully a quick one


----------



## jairichi

Mithung said:


> Congrats Jairichi. Our greed has finally paid off All the best for your next steps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really!! I received an early grant.


Hey Mithung u r the most lucky one. A direct grant. Good luck with your move


----------



## pspareek

Dear All,

I am trying to lodge the visa application and need some help with few questions:

For the category, Education history: Give details of all past and current studies at secondary level and above. 

Q1. What is secondary level when it comes to Indian Education system?
Q2. Do I need to provide my (primary applicant) school education details as well? 
Q3. Do I need to provide those education details that have been not been assessed as relevant by ACS?
Q4. OR Do I need to provide only those education details that have been assessed as relevant by ACS and for which I am claiming the points?

Duration of overseas employment: 3 years in past 10 years, 5 years in past 10 years and 8 years in past 10 years

Q1. I have total 9.5 years of experience in the last 10 years out of which 2 years were deducted by ACS as part of assessment which leaves 7.5 years of experience in the nominated occupation. So which option should I choose? I am claiming 10 points for experience so should I choose "5 years in past 10 years"?


Previous countries of residence: Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence? Give details of the last permanent address in this country. 
Q1. Do I need to provide details of travel and address in case I or my spouse traveled on Tourist visa?
Q2. Do I need to provide details of travel and address in case I traveled for work for few months on business/ work visa? I did not had a permanent address during this period. It was either a Hotel or an apartment provided by the company for that period. 
Q3. I do not have any proof for my address either for temporary travel or my permanent address in US. Will this be a problem? 
Q4. I stayed in RWANDA for 2-3 months. Will I need PCC for RWANDA as well? 
The Country of passport is coming as BLANK under Critical Information Category for both me and spouse even though Country of Passport has been selected in the drop-down list. Is this okay? The remaining information under Critical Information Category is showing accurately.

On the 17th page of the application there is the SUBMIT NOW button but there is no space provided to upload documents till the 17th page. Do I need to click on SUBMIT NOW and then the document upload page will appear?

When will the Form 80 and Form 1221 be submitted? Will they appear after clicking SUBMIT NOW button? I want to be sure to download and submit the latest versions of the forms. So will these versions be available for download and submission after I click on the SUBMIT NOW button?

Please advise.
Thanks.


----------



## kawal_547

jairichi said:


> No employment verification.


Congratulations Jai.

All the very best for your future ventures.


----------



## ravisth7

Well said mate...

M in for the bar-b-q party in the beach.. Cheerzzz n wish u a speedy grant.. 



jschopra said:


> A lot of people have said this and I will repeat.
> 
> If you haven't messed up big time in your application, stating something important which was a lie, your grant will come. It may take time but it will surely come. It is hard to wait, but put yourself in place of DIBP officials. If after getting a grant, they find out something wrong about an applicant, then the onus of wrong grant falls on the CO who granted the visa.
> 
> So, they have to be sure. And they take time for that. Sometimes an application gets lost in the pile for long time. But never forever.
> 
> I lost my patience and cool some time back and lot of people cheered me up. I'm grateful for that and I want to cheer people who are running low on patience. Don't worry. Your grant will come for sure.
> 
> Looking forward to changing the name of this forum to "People in Australia in 2016" so that we can all meet up and have ourselves one big barbecue party on the beach.


----------



## Vizyzz

Congrats to all granted


----------



## rahulnair

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Rahul


Thanks mate!


----------



## rahulnair

AbhishekKotian said:


> Congratulations Rahul  All the best for the future.


Thanks mate!


----------



## rahulnair

ausilover said:


> Congrats Rahul. Enjoy your day.....


Thanks mate!


----------



## rahulnair

Prash2533 said:


> Congrats Rahul . This is great news So many grants today.
> Please update your signature timelines and Immitracker.


Thanks mate! Updated signature and Immitracker!


----------



## rahulnair

Mkanth said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Today I received 'Golden Grant' 189 PR visaeace::clap2: after 135 days:frusty::typing: of application (check signature below). I haven't claimed experience hence no verification.
> 
> Firstly, I thank all who helped me directly:gossip::grouphug: (answering to my queries: Majician, keeda, samage, jairichi, vikaschandra, and a long list) and indirectly from your signatures and posts:typing:.
> Secondly, I congratulate others :cheer2: who also received grants in the last couple days, and so on.
> 
> Coming to suggestions to the ones who have been waiting patiently and going to wait, I suggest you all, please stay calm:tape:ray2: and forget that you have applied PR visa (189/190). This way you can avoid 'Huge stress'. Some suggested to learn new softwares and take some training. Expatforum is the best platform for migration related advices, so share your queries from CO and questions form the forms and applications, and in return, you also try to help others. Try to write a clear and slightly elaborated signatures, this way you can get help more easily and help others to learn from you.
> 
> *189 Visa Lodged: 11Jan16*-Materials Engineer, Tried and Failed for Drect-Grant with Front loading these Docs : Essential Docs: EA-Applied10Mar15&+Ve on 27May15,PTE 72 Each,EOI(60pts) submitted 19Nov15&Invited:8Jan16;Forms,Meds (2Dec15),PCC (Aus):1Mar15;PCC (Ind):24Nov15;
> *Co1 (Brisbane):13Feb16*-Further Aus.study evidence, *Co2:3Mar16*-Asked to separate Employment&Unemployment details, fill gaps in Form80,More details of Aus. contact details,*Co3: 30March16* Informed 'Final stage'-will be heard soon, *Grant: 25May16*:cheer2:


Congrats and all the best!


----------



## Manu2015

Congrats Jairichi..


----------



## Manu2015

4 guys got grant today:

rahulnair
mkanth
jairichi
kawal_547

Congrats to all!!
is there anyone else who got grant today??


----------



## Mithung

jairichi said:


> Hey Mithung u r the most lucky one. A direct grant. Good luck with your move


Doesn't matter any more Jai. The real struggle begins now.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

congrats buddy



pr_ans said:


> Hello All, I received the Golden email today around 10:14AM IST. Thank you all for your inputs & guidance on this.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats jairichi



jairichi said:


> OMG OMG I do not want to leave this amazing group
> 
> I am happy to share the news that we got our grant today. Around 9:00 AM UK time. Thanks to GOD.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends who were of immense support and help to us. Wishing you all strength through this process and quick grants.
> 
> Primary applicant - Spouse
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 08/02/2016 - ACS +ve
> 09/03/2016 - PTE
> 11/03/2016 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
> 11/03/2016 - EOI Filed
> 23/03/2016 - Invitation
> 30/03/2016 - Lodged
> 10/04/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, India, France & UK PCC, spouse IELTS). Pending US PCC.
> 20/04/2016 - Medicals cleared
> 22/04/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - US PCC requested
> 15/05/2016 - US PCC submitted
> 25/05/2016 - Grant
> 01/04/2017 - IED


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats sumo



Sumo said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> My 96 days of waiting has come to an end, at last a relief. Got my grant today :eyebrows: Thanks to all, without this FORUM i would have gone mad during the waiting, only the posts helped me to keep up the hope and the positive mind set.
> 
> My timelines below:
> 
> 263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer)
> 
> ACS +ve: 05-Jan-15 | PTE A: 28-Oct-15 | EOI 189/60 points: 30-Oct-15 | Invitation: 08-Jan-16 | Visa Lodged: 19-Feb-16| Medicals: 27-Feb-16 | PCC (India): 07-Mar-16 | CO Assign: 08-Mar-16 | CO Contact: 10-Mar-16 | Documents Uploaded (Form 80, Form 1221, Payslips, Form 16,PCC): 25-Mar-16| Second Co Contact: 22-Apr-16 |Docs Uploaded: 10-May-16|GRANT-25-May-16| lane::flypig::cheer2:


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Superb.. congrats



Inderk said:


> Yes Yes Yes !!!
> 
> The wait is over .....
> A sincere thanks to all the people in this forum who come out to help each other in making their dreams come true. The list is too long to call out so my heartfelt thanks to you guys !!
> 
> No wonder I was in tears when I looked at the mail while travelling to work least expecting it today , as the past days were more of a disappointment when I used to check the mails first thing in the morning. No wonder we pretty much know things are gonna be fine but the day when you actually get GRANT that feeling cannot be expressed as its full of so many emotions.
> 
> ALL THE VERY BEST to the ones who are waiting !!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

congrats sapap and family



sapap said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On 23rd May, we finally(Myself, husband and baby girl) received our grant.
> It's been a long wait 4.5 months since lodgement. Though, I have been a mute spectator on this forum, i have gained a lot from it.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your support.
> This forum rocks!!!!
> 
> 
> My Time line
> Processing office:Adelaide
> ANZSCO Code: 261311 - Analyst programmer
> Invitation received: 18th Dec 2015
> Visa applied --------8th Jan 2016
> CO contact-------- 22nd Jan 2016 (IMMI Commencement mail)
> Verification call(New Delhi- Aus High Commission)---16th March 2016
> Grant------------23rd May 2016
> IED - 21 Aug 2016--Not even 3 months -- have dropped a mail..let's see what dibp replies


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

congrats mr. nair

time to party.. 





rahulnair said:


> Wow! It's a grant! Ohh yeah!!! It's a grant!!!
> 
> Got our grants today around 11 am IST! Super happy... Thanks a lot to this forum and all the helpful souls who have taken time out to help everyone with their queries!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats MKanth..

Great news.. have a blast



Mkanth said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Today I received 'Golden Grant' 189 PR visaeace::clap2: after 135 days:frusty::typing: of application (check signature below). I haven't claimed experience hence no verification.
> 
> Firstly, I thank all who helped me directly:gossip::grouphug: (answering to my queries: Majician, keeda, samage, jairichi, vikaschandra, and a long list) and indirectly from your signatures and posts:typing:.
> Secondly, I congratulate others :cheer2: who also received grants in the last couple days, and so on.
> 
> Coming to suggestions to the ones who have been waiting patiently and going to wait, I suggest you all, please stay calm:tape:ray2: and forget that you have applied PR visa (189/190). This way you can avoid 'Huge stress'. Some suggested to learn new softwares and take some training. Expatforum is the best platform for migration related advices, so share your queries from CO and questions form the forms and applications, and in return, you also try to help others. Try to write a clear and slightly elaborated signatures, this way you can get help more easily and help others to learn from you.
> 
> *189 Visa Lodged: 11Jan16*-Materials Engineer, Tried and Failed for Drect-Grant with Front loading these Docs : Essential Docs: EA-Applied10Mar15&+Ve on 27May15,PTE 72 Each,EOI(60pts) submitted 19Nov15&Invited:8Jan16;Forms,Meds (2Dec15),PCC (Aus):1Mar15;PCC (Ind):24Nov15;
> *Co1 (Brisbane):13Feb16*-Further Aus.study evidence, *Co2:3Mar16*-Asked to separate Employment&Unemployment details, fill gaps in Form80,More details of Aus. contact details,*Co3: 30March16* Informed 'Final stage'-will be heard soon, *Grant: 25May16*:cheer2:


----------



## alexdegzy

gsbhatia55 said:


> hi..
> 
> 
> 
> did you get PC from Nigeria???:confused2: pls tell me the procedure.. thanks in advance




Yes. 
You can google it. It's not very complicated 
For me I'm local so it's easier as I have police friend help me out I just send him the fingerprints and the application form with the required fee and he processed it in their head office in Alagbon close ikoyi Lagos .


----------



## jairichi

Manu2015 said:


> Congrats Jairichi..


Thanks Manu.


----------



## jairichi

Mithung said:


> Doesn't matter any more Jai. The real struggle begins now.


Yea true. Job hunting is the next big step. Started after lodging visa application. Looks like that will be another struggle with a long wait


----------



## jairichi

Sahiledge said:


> Congrats brother... Patience has paid off.
> All the best for future!!


Thanks Sahil. You are looking at a direct grant. Good luck


----------



## jairichi

kawal_547 said:


> Congratulations Jai.
> 
> All the very best for your future ventures.


Thanks Kawal. Good luck with your grant application


----------



## jairichi

rsr904 said:


> Congratulations Jairichi. I am very happy for you.


Thank you rsr904. You are entering Australia by 1st week of June. Wow, that is pretty quick. Did you already find a job? If yes, you are all set so quick. Congrats.


----------



## sarah.alvi

Hello friends,
Got the invitation. Now filling up the form. Few confusions please help:

1- what to do is there is a small mistake in name like instead of writing 'bb' they have written single 'b' - well this is for the prime candidate. 

2- what to do if I don't have any data about date of entry for educational details of a dependent as the degree is very old i.e. it was compeleted in 1991. And secondary was in 1971.

These two things are killing me. Please help


----------



## conjoinme

jairichi said:


> OMG OMG I do not want to leave this amazing group
> 
> I am happy to share the news that we got our grant today. Around 9:00 AM UK time. Thanks to GOD.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends who were of immense support and help to us. Wishing you all strength through this process and quick grants.
> 
> Primary applicant - Spouse
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 08/02/2016 - ACS +ve
> 09/03/2016 - PTE
> 11/03/2016 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
> 11/03/2016 - EOI Filed
> 23/03/2016 - Invitation
> 30/03/2016 - Lodged
> 10/04/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, India, France & UK PCC, spouse IELTS). Pending US PCC.
> 20/04/2016 - Medicals cleared
> 22/04/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - US PCC requested
> 15/05/2016 - US PCC submitted
> 25/05/2016 - Grant
> 01/04/2017 - IED


Congrats mate, it was just a matter of CO revisiting your case once you had submitted US PCC which he/she did after 28 days of request. 
Not sure where my golden email stuck (being greedy and expecting quick like few lucky ones  ). Good Luck with your move!


----------



## jairichi

sarah.alvi said:


> Hello friends,
> Got the invitation. Now filling up the form. Few confusions please help:
> 
> 1- what to do is there is a small mistake in name like instead of writing 'bb' they have written single 'b' - well this is for the prime candidate.
> 
> 2- what to do if I don't have any data about date of entry for educational details of a dependent as the degree is very old i.e. it was compeleted in 1991. And secondary was in 1971.
> 
> These two things are killing me. Please help


Congrats.

1. Mention name in passport as actual or given name. The other one as "have you known by any other name". Have an affidavit ready.
2. Just mention the first working day of the month and year.


----------



## jairichi

conjoinme said:


> Congrats mate, it was just a matter of CO revisiting your case once you had submitted US PCC which he/she did after 28 days of request.
> Not sure where my golden email stuck (being greedy and expecting quick like few lucky ones  ). Good Luck with your move!


Thanks Conjoinme. Yes, I thought the same. It is better to be greedy. You will get your grant soon. Good luck.


----------



## jairichi

muhamhus said:


> Thats awesome! Really happy for you 'Jai!
> 
> Keep up the positivity coming though


Thanks Muhamhus. Good luck with your grant application.


----------



## sarah.alvi

jairichi said:


> Congrats.
> 
> 1. Mention name in passport as actual or given name. The other one as "have you known by any other name". Have an affidavit ready.
> 2. Just mention the first working day of the month and year.


Thanks for the early reply.
1- what to mention in the affidavit? 
2- I just know the year of enrollment no idea about the month.


----------



## jairichi

Alhad said:


> **
> 
> Wow!! Congratulations mate! You've been great on this forum. All the best!
> 
> Cheers,
> A


Thank you Alhad. Good luck with your grant application.


----------



## jairichi

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Jai wonderful news. Best wishes to you and the family...


Thanks Vikaschandra.


----------



## jairichi

badboy0711 said:


> Congrats!!!


Thanks badboy0711.


----------



## jairichi

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Finally your dream come true.. Best Wishes for future buddy.. Enjoy the moment


Thank you Jitinbhasin21. Good luck with your grant application.


----------



## jairichi

perryH said:


> Congratulations to you !!!
> I have also submitted all my documents on 21/4/2016.


Thank you perryH. Your grant will be coming soon.


----------



## jairichi

ausilover said:


> congratulations bro...


Thank you ausilover.


----------



## jairichi

abhipunjabi said:


> Congrats jairichi!!


Thank you abhipunjabi.


----------



## jairichi

Rishistrider said:


> Congratulations jairichi buddy.. All the best for your future endeavours in Oz..


Thank you Rishistrider.


----------



## Steiger

jairichi congrats... see ya...


----------



## conjoinme

rahulnair said:


> Wow! It's a grant! Ohh yeah!!! It's a grant!!!
> 
> Got our grants today around 11 am IST! Super happy... Thanks a lot to this forum and all the helpful souls who have taken time out to help everyone with their queries!


Congrats mate! looking at your timeline seems they didn't pick up your case until 13/4 when you received IMMI commence email. Was there any CO contact before that?


----------



## conjoinme

Mkanth said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Today I received 'Golden Grant' 189 PR visaeace::clap2: after 135 days:frusty::typing: of application (check signature below). I haven't claimed experience hence no verification.


Congrats mate, Good luck for future!


----------



## KennySaw

jairichi said:


> Thank you Rishistrider.



Congrats dude all the very best for your endeavours in Australia


----------



## conjoinme

jairichi said:


> Thanks Conjoinme. Yes, I thought the same. It is better to be greedy. You will get your grant soon. Good luck.


thanks jairichi, I wish.
I reckon since you in UK so should be slightly better placed for OZ jobs if you have got local references. There are few common consultants I mean having their offices in UK & OZ. So, good luck with the job search mate!


----------



## conjoinme

*Congrats to Lucky ones*

Hi Andyiz, pr_ans, Sumo, Inderk, sapap,

Congrats for the grants. Good Luck for future guys!

Cheers


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

rahulnair said:


> Wow! It's a grant! Ohh yeah!!! It's a grant!!!
> 
> Got our grants today around 11 am IST! Super happy... Thanks a lot to this forum and all the helpful souls who have taken time out to help everyone with their queries!



Congrats Rahulnair.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Mkanth said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Today I received 'Golden Grant' 189 PR visaeace::clap2: after 135 days:frusty::typing: of application (check signature below). I haven't claimed experience hence no verification.
> 
> Firstly, I thank all who helped me directly:gossip::grouphug: (answering to my queries: Majician, keeda, samage, jairichi, vikaschandra, and a long list) and indirectly from your signatures and posts:typing:.
> Secondly, I congratulate others :cheer2: who also received grants in the last couple days, and so on.
> 
> Coming to suggestions to the ones who have been waiting patiently and going to wait, I suggest you all, please stay calm:tape:ray2: and forget that you have applied PR visa (189/190). This way you can avoid 'Huge stress'. Some suggested to learn new softwares and take some training. Expatforum is the best platform for migration related advices, so share your queries from CO and questions form the forms and applications, and in return, you also try to help others. Try to write a clear and slightly elaborated signatures, this way you can get help more easily and help others to learn from you.
> 
> *189 Visa Lodged: 11Jan16*-Materials Engineer, Tried and Failed for Drect-Grant with Front loading these Docs : Essential Docs: EA-Applied10Mar15&+Ve on 27May15,PTE 72 Each,EOI(60pts) submitted 19Nov15&Invited:8Jan16;Forms,Meds (2Dec15),PCC (Aus):1Mar15;PCC (Ind):24Nov15;
> *Co1 (Brisbane):13Feb16*-Further Aus.study evidence, *Co2:3Mar16*-Asked to separate Employment&Unemployment details, fill gaps in Form80,More details of Aus. contact details,*Co3: 30March16* Informed 'Final stage'-will be heard soon, *Grant: 25May16*:cheer2:


Congrats Mkanth.


----------



## Ind79

100 days since lodgement and 78 days since CO contact. All requested docs provided, medicals complete, Aus & Ind PCC complete. All done more than 2 months back. No change in status since then. No news of verification as well. I guess the CO has not even looked at my application since then.


----------



## rahulnair

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Congrats Rahulnair.




Thanks mate!


----------



## rahulnair

conjoinme said:


> Congrats mate! looking at your timeline seems they didn't pick up your case until 13/4 when you received IMMI commence email. Was there any CO contact before that?




Thank you! No CO contact before the immi assessment commence email and no additional documents asked!


----------



## rahulnair

shawnchristophervaz said:


> congrats mr. nair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to party..




Thanks Shawn!  All the best for your application!


----------



## sol79

rahulnair said:


> Thank you! No CO contact before the immi assessment commence email and no additional documents asked!


Congrats dude!
Any idea if your employment, etc were verified?


----------



## rahulnair

sol79 said:


> Congrats dude!
> Any idea if your employment, etc were verified?


Thanks mate!  No employment verification. We weren't claiming any points for employment.. So verification definitely was not expected to happen


----------



## wishmegoodluck

Heartiest congratulations to all those who received their grants.
All the best for your next move....

Cheers


----------



## Jasmin FR

Congratulation!!!


----------



## kawal_547

Manu2015 said:


> 4 guys got grant today:
> 
> rahulnair
> mkanth
> jairichi
> kawal_547
> 
> Congrats to all!!
> is there anyone else who got grant today??


I wish I got the grant

I'm still waiting. ..


----------



## hari05

Guys

I got change of location after i lodged my visa application. Can anyone please let me know whether I should update this change of location in the application website? If so, how to add this information?


----------



## pras07

hari05 said:


> Guys
> 
> I got change of location after i lodged my visa application. Can anyone please let me know whether I should update this change of location in the application website? If so, how to add this information?


You need to login to immi account and click on update us -> change of circumstances. There you can fill new details.


----------



## Jasmin FR

ausilover said:


> From the last few weeks I can see that applicants from february and april are getting maximum grants. what about march applicants like me?


I applied on 28 Jan,2016 and I am also still waiting.....I hope I can say this soon I got my golden email:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jschopra

ravisth7 said:


> Well said mate...
> 
> M in for the bar-b-q party in the beach.. Cheerzzz n wish u a speedy grant..


Well its no more speedy now 

Feels like I'm the only one who applied in Feb who hasn't got a grant yet.


----------



## jschopra

jairichi said:


> Yea true. Job hunting is the next big step. Started after lodging visa application. Looks like that will be another struggle with a long wait


Talking of job hunt, can you guide us to the thread where we can be guided for it on this forum. If there is any such thread.

Rather than stress my self waiting for a grant, why not research. Though I have already tried seek.com.au and all. There can be some great advice there.


----------



## DT2702

jschopra said:


> Well its no more speedy now
> 
> Feels like I'm the only one who applied in Feb who hasn't got a grant yet.


Nahi Nahi ChopraSahab.... 

There are few more like us remaining. Hang in there. 

Hopefully very soon .. it'll be our time to receive the Golden mail.

Regards 
DT2702

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## rohitjaggi

Included wife as additional applicant and submitted all the documents as asked by the CO and now back in the queue for decision.


----------



## hari05

Hi Chopra

I lodged the application in Feb and still waiting.
Keeping my fingers crossed for the golden email.

regards
Hari



jschopra said:


> Well its no more speedy now
> 
> Feels like I'm the only one who applied in Feb who hasn't got a grant yet.


----------



## kawal_547

jschopra said:


> Well its no more speedy now
> 
> Feels like I'm the only one who applied in Feb who hasn't got a grant yet.


Include me in ur list


----------



## rohitjaggi

kawal_547 said:


> Include me in ur list


Mate i applied in Nov2015 and still waiting.


----------



## sapap

abhipunjabi said:


> Congrats sapap.
> 
> Regards.


Thanks mate!!


----------



## Moh1244

Hi Guys,
Can someone please guide me on below queries
1) Do I need to get colour printout and get them attested and upload the documents
2) I have stayed in 3 different places in last 10 year, recent one being 2 years. Do I need to get PCC for all those places. I stayed in the same state but different districts. If yes, do I need to file for 3 PCC.
3)I have to fill forms 929, Do I need to fill it, scan and send across to CO or is there something else to be done.
Thank you all for all your replies, @Jairichi.. Congrats for getting ur grant.

Regards
Mohinder.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

DT2702 said:


> Nahi Nahi ChopraSahab....
> 
> There are few more like us remaining. Hang in there.
> 
> Hopefully very soon .. it'll be our time to receive the Golden mail.
> 
> Regards
> DT2702
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Me too Feb folks.. Waiting Waiting Waiting:confused2:

Completed my 90 days today but Waiting Game is still ON !!


----------



## abhipunjabi

Moh1244 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Can someone please guide me on below queries
> 1) Do I need to get colour printout and get them attested and upload the documents
> 2) I have stayed in 3 different places in last 10 year, recent one being 2 years. Do I need to get PCC for all those places. I stayed in the same state but different districts. If yes, do I need to file for 3 PCC.
> 3)I have to fill forms 929, Do I need to fill it, scan and send across to CO or is there something else to be done.
> Thank you all for all your replies, @Jairichi.. Congrats for getting ur grant.
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder.


Hi Moh1244,

1. I took black and white print out and got it attesyedy. It worked

2. PCC you have to take from PSK. You will get only one PCC even if you have stayed at different places.

3. No idea.

Regards.


----------



## Ind79

jschopra said:


> Talking of job hunt, can you guide us to the thread where we can be guided for it on this forum. If there is any such thread.
> 
> Rather than stress my self waiting for a grant, why not research. Though I have already tried seek.com.au and all. There can be some great advice there.


A genuine piece of advise. I have been living in Australia from last 3 years. Initial 1st year in Melbourne and currently in Sydney since 2 years. I have seen how the IT market works (especially SAP). It's competitive. Focus of mainly 3 things: 1) Command on English language. This is very important. 2) Attitute. You have to be very professional at work place. 3) Skills. They expect you to know more than your comfort area. Keep updating your skills while you are waiting for grant or a job. 

Now how to get a job or a contract - You have to be in Australia for that. This does not mean you can't get it if you are not here. But the chances are less, because they expect you to join as soon as possible. Update your linkedin profile that you have PR, and keep the profile updated. Search for companies that have office in India as well, and contact them. Contact your friends and ex-colleagues who are in Australia. This way it will be easier for you to start earning quickly. If anyone needs any info, let me know. I will be happy to help!


----------



## Moh1244

Thanks Ind79,
I am working in SAP HR. Currently in uploading documents for CO phase. I am also certified Successfactors consultant. Please let me know any websites where I can upload my CV. Seek, is one which I know.

Regards
Mohinder



Ind79 said:


> A genuine piece of advise. I have been living in Australia from last 3 years. Initial 1st year in Melbourne and currently in Sydney since 2 years. I have seen how the IT market works (especially SAP). It's competitive. Focus of mainly 3 things: 1) Command on English language. This is very important. 2) Attitute. You have to be very professional at work place. 3) Skills. They expect you to know more than your comfort area. Keep updating your skills while you are waiting for grant or a job.
> 
> Now how to get a job or a contract - You have to be in Australia for that. This does not mean you can't get it if you are not here. But the chances are less, because they expect you to join as soon as possible. Update your linkedin profile that you have PR, and keep the profile updated. Search for companies that have office in India as well, and contact them. Contact your friends and ex-colleagues who are in Australia. This way it will be easier for you to start earning quickly. If anyone needs any info, let me know. I will be happy to help!


----------



## ausilover

Where are the lucky ones who got grant today? Share your joy with us....


----------



## jschopra

Ind79 said:


> A genuine piece of advise. I have been living in Australia from last 3 years. Initial 1st year in Melbourne and currently in Sydney since 2 years. I have seen how the IT market works (especially SAP). It's competitive. Focus of mainly 3 things: 1) Command on English language. This is very important. 2) Attitute. You have to be very professional at work place. 3) Skills. They expect you to know more than your comfort area. Keep updating your skills while you are waiting for grant or a job.
> 
> Now how to get a job or a contract - You have to be in Australia for that. This does not mean you can't get it if you are not here. But the chances are less, because they expect you to join as soon as possible. Update your linkedin profile that you have PR, and keep the profile updated. Search for companies that have office in India as well, and contact them. Contact your friends and ex-colleagues who are in Australia. This way it will be easier for you to start earning quickly. If anyone needs any info, let me know. I will be happy to help!


Thanks for the tips. These pointers are useful for anyone in any filed. Not specific for IT.
During my studies in Australia, we had a topic which prepared us for Australian interviews. It was very helpful. 

Planning to do a thread on that and posting it somewhere. Don't know where. Will do that soon. People can me PM so that I can share the link with everyone.


----------



## Alhad

kawal_547 said:


> Include me in ur list


Me too


----------



## rajaramsharma12

*Visa Granted...!*

Hi,

Got my grant letter today.
I have been silent follower of expat forum, thanks a ton to all the members for sharing their experiences and helping everyone.
This forum has really really helped me for all my queries.

Thank you and All the very best to everyone...!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
08/01/2016 - ACS Submitted
22/01/2016 - ACS Positive result (261313 - Software Engg)
22/01/2016 - PTE (overall - 86)
04/02/2016 - EOI Submitted with 70 points (did not claim partner skill points)
17/02/2016 - Invited 
27/03/2016 - Application Submitted 
20/04/2016 - First CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - requested additional docs for me, wife and mother - Form 80, USA PCC, Health Certificate 
12/05/2016 - Uploaded all the additional docs
26/05/2016 - Grant


----------



## kapoor.neha

rajaramsharma12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got my grant letter today.
> I have been silent follower of expat forum, thanks a ton to all the members for sharing their experiences and helping everyone.
> This forum has really really helped me for all my queries.
> 
> Thank you and All the very best to everyone...!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 08/01/2016 - ACS Submitted
> 22/01/2016 - ACS Positive result (261313 - Software Engg)
> 22/01/2016 - PTE (overall - 86)
> 04/02/2016 - EOI Submitted with 70 points (did not claim partner skill points)
> 17/02/2016 - Invited
> 27/03/2016 - Application Submitted
> 20/04/2016 - First CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - requested additional docs for me, wife and mother - Form 80, USA PCC, Health Certificate
> 12/05/2016 - Uploaded all the additional docs
> 26/05/2016 - Grant


Congratulation RajaRam Sharma..Its a great news. Did you claim any points for Employment.


----------



## ausilover

rajaramsharma12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got my grant letter today.
> I have been silent follower of expat forum, thanks a ton to all the members for sharing their experiences and helping everyone.
> This forum has really really helped me for all my queries.
> 
> Thank you and All the very best to everyone...!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 08/01/2016 - ACS Submitted
> 22/01/2016 - ACS Positive result (261313 - Software Engg)
> 22/01/2016 - PTE (overall - 86)
> 04/02/2016 - EOI Submitted with 70 points (did not claim partner skill points)
> 17/02/2016 - Invited
> 27/03/2016 - Application Submitted
> 20/04/2016 - First CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - requested additional docs for me, wife and mother - Form 80, USA PCC, Health Certificate
> 12/05/2016 - Uploaded all the additional docs
> 26/05/2016 - Grant


congrats Rajaram....


----------



## Ind79

Moh1244 said:


> Thanks Ind79,
> I am working in SAP HR. Currently in uploading documents for CO phase. I am also certified Successfactors consultant. Please let me know any websites where I can upload my CV. Seek, is one which I know.
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder


Presence of IT specialises in SAP HR related work. (Presence of IT is a leading consultancy in the world’s foremost HR/Payroll and Workforce Management solutions. | Presence of IT). I would suggest you to upload on their website. I have a couple of friends working for them. Contact me once you get the grant (I will be here to help out even after I get the grant - I don't know when it will be...already passed 100 days). Seek is a good website...Most important..update your linkedin profile, and look for opportunites through linkedin...It really helps.


----------



## Alhad

rahulnair said:


> Wow! It's a grant! Ohh yeah!!! It's a grant!!!
> 
> Got our grants today around 11 am IST! Super happy... Thanks a lot to this forum and all the helpful souls who have taken time out to help everyone with their queries!


Congratulations Rahul!!


----------



## ss70

rajaramsharma12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got my grant letter today.
> I have been silent follower of expat forum, thanks a ton to all the members for sharing their experiences and helping everyone.
> This forum has really really helped me for all my queries.
> 
> Thank you and All the very best to everyone...!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 08/01/2016 - ACS Submitted
> 22/01/2016 - ACS Positive result (261313 - Software Engg)
> 22/01/2016 - PTE (overall - 86)
> 04/02/2016 - EOI Submitted with 70 points (did not claim partner skill points)
> 17/02/2016 - Invited
> 27/03/2016 - Application Submitted
> 20/04/2016 - First CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - requested additional docs for me, wife and mother - Form 80, USA PCC, Health Certificate
> 12/05/2016 - Uploaded all the additional docs
> 26/05/2016 - Grant


Congratulations.....


----------



## gnt

jschopra;10272362 Well its no more speedy now 

Feels like I'm the only one who applied in Feb who hasn't got a grant yet.

Chopra Sb, I applied on 2nd Feb 2016, still waiting. 


Just rang DIBP now managed to ring just 1 min before they close ; asked about weather there is any deadline for CO to make a decision ; he replied there is no Deadline for CO. The process will go on as usual, there will be a new financial year. 

Also he informed that normally CO will get back to your application after 28 days , but due to overload at the movement time has been extended to 40 days for a CO to look into the Case again. 

I know waiting for a Grant is a restless time, and on top of that when you see applicants applied after you getting grants. However its a security checks that takes time especially when you have provided PCC from 3 or more countries. 

Hopefully all those waiting for a grant will get it eventually. 

All the best for speedy grant.


----------



## mahesh.marri

Hello Friends,

Received Grant today morning ,for myself,wife and kid. I am constant watcher of this forum and thanks to everyone whoever contributing here.Its great work.

Congratulations to whoever grant today. 

Its exactly 3months after the CO contacted.

Thanks


----------



## birju_aussie

Hi guys a quick question. I lodged my visa in Jan, but I was asked by case officer for form 80, pcc and additional sputum tests for my spouse. I have uploaded the form 80, pcc and the sputum test results have been submitted by panel clinic. On the immigration portal under health assessment for my wife, it shows the status as Examinations ready for assessment - No actions required.

My question is that should I click on information provided button now? Or should I wait till the health assessment is clear before clicking Information provided?


----------



## dakshch

gnt said:


> jschopra;10272362 Well its no more speedy now
> 
> 
> 
> Feels like I'm the only one who applied in Feb who hasn't got a grant yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Chopra Sb, I applied on 2nd Feb 2016, still waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just rang DIBP now managed to ring just 1 min before they close ; asked about weather there is any deadline for CO to make a decision ; he replied there is no Deadline for CO. The process will go on as usual, there will be a new financial year.
> 
> 
> 
> Also he informed that normally CO will get back to your application after 28 days , but due to overload at the movement time has been extended to 40 days for a CO to look into the Case again.
> 
> 
> 
> I know waiting for a Grant is a restless time, and on top of that when you see applicants applied after you getting grants. However its a security checks that takes time especially when you have provided PCC from 3 or more countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully all those waiting for a grant will get it eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best for speedy grant.




Its been 140 days for me and CO hasn't looked back at my case yet. Funny how they say standard time is 28 days and due to load it's 40.


----------



## jairichi

gnt said:


> jschopra;10272362 Well its no more speedy now
> 
> Feels like I'm the only one who applied in Feb who hasn't got a grant yet.
> 
> Chopra Sb, I applied on 2nd Feb 2016, still waiting.
> 
> 
> Just rang DIBP now managed to ring just 1 min before they close ; asked about weather there is any deadline for CO to make a decision ; he replied there is no Deadline for CO. The process will go on as usual, there will be a new financial year.
> 
> Also he informed that normally CO will get back to your application after 28 days , but due to overload at the movement time has been extended to 40 days for a CO to look into the Case again.
> 
> I know waiting for a Grant is a restless time, and on top of that when you see applicants applied after you getting grants. However its a security checks that takes time especially when you have provided PCC from 3 or more countries.
> 
> Hopefully all those waiting for a grant will get it eventually.
> 
> All the best for speedy grant.


Gnt: Good point. In my opinion having multiple PCCs will not be an issue. PCC is normally issued by federal agencies and an immigration authority will not have any question against that once submitted.

Everyone here talks about employment verification but no one talks about background verification which is an integral part of any visa process. I think it is done either randomly or based on applicant's profile. Probably that is one of the reason for delay. It is just my opinion.


----------



## rajaramsharma12

kapoor.neha said:


> Congratulation RajaRam Sharma..Its a great news. Did you claim any points for Employment.


Thank you..
I claimed 10 points for employment


----------



## mommymonster

*Congrats mate!*

Congrats, mate! I'm feeling very happy for you!

May God continue to grant us ease for our big move. Party time!



jairichi said:


> OMG OMG I do not want to leave this amazing group
> 
> I am happy to share the news that we got our grant today. Around 9:00 AM UK time. Thanks to GOD.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends who were of immense support and help to us. Wishing you all strength through this process and quick grants.
> 
> Primary applicant - Spouse
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 08/02/2016 - ACS +ve
> 09/03/2016 - PTE
> 11/03/2016 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
> 11/03/2016 - EOI Filed
> 23/03/2016 - Invitation
> 30/03/2016 - Lodged
> 10/04/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, India, France & UK PCC, spouse IELTS). Pending US PCC.
> 20/04/2016 - Medicals cleared
> 22/04/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - US PCC requested
> 15/05/2016 - US PCC submitted
> 25/05/2016 - Grant
> 01/04/2017 - IED


----------



## ss70

Hi all,

Congrats to all the guys who got grant in recent times. I am an Industrial Engineer with about 11 years of experience and currently waiting for grant post successful submission of all docs and VAC2 for mother (of course after CO's request). The participants of this forum had been great help for me during EOI and document submission phase.

I wanted to be active participant while waiting for the grant but strangely "i am not allowed to edit my signature". Can anybody help?

Regards

$$


----------



## AbhishekKotian

rajaramsharma12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got my grant letter today.
> I have been silent follower of expat forum, thanks a ton to all the members for sharing their experiences and helping everyone.
> This forum has really really helped me for all my queries.
> 
> Thank you and All the very best to everyone...!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 08/01/2016 - ACS Submitted
> 22/01/2016 - ACS Positive result (261313 - Software Engg)
> 22/01/2016 - PTE (overall - 86)
> 04/02/2016 - EOI Submitted with 70 points (did not claim partner skill points)
> 17/02/2016 - Invited
> 27/03/2016 - Application Submitted
> 20/04/2016 - First CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - requested additional docs for me, wife and mother - Form 80, USA PCC, Health Certificate
> 12/05/2016 - Uploaded all the additional docs
> 26/05/2016 - Grant


Congratulations and All the best for your future


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

rajaramsharma12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got my grant letter today.
> I have been silent follower of expat forum, thanks a ton to all the members for sharing their experiences and helping everyone.
> This forum has really really helped me for all my queries.
> 
> Thank you and All the very best to everyone...!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 08/01/2016 - ACS Submitted
> 22/01/2016 - ACS Positive result (261313 - Software Engg)
> 22/01/2016 - PTE (overall - 86)
> 04/02/2016 - EOI Submitted with 70 points (did not claim partner skill points)
> 17/02/2016 - Invited
> 27/03/2016 - Application Submitted
> 20/04/2016 - First CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - requested additional docs for me, wife and mother - Form 80, USA PCC, Health Certificate
> 12/05/2016 - Uploaded all the additional docs
> 26/05/2016 - Grant


Congrats Mr.Rajaramsharma.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

mahesh.marri said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Received Grant today morning ,for myself,wife and kid. I am constant watcher of this forum and thanks to everyone whoever contributing here.Its great work.
> 
> Congratulations to whoever grant today.
> 
> Its exactly 3months after the CO contacted.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations and All the best for your future


----------



## jairichi

mommymonster said:


> Congrats, mate! I'm feeling very happy for you!
> 
> May God continue to grant us ease for our big move. Party time!


Thanks Mommymonster. Every step is a struggle. It is like advancing to next level of Super Mario game  How is your job hunt going or you already secured a job in Australia?


----------



## gnt

Congrats to All who received grants recently; I am sorry guys I didn't congratulate on specific posts. But I do am happy for all who are about embark on a new journey.


----------



## abhipunjabi

rajaramsharma12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got my grant letter today.
> I have been silent follower of expat forum, thanks a ton to all the members for sharing their experiences and helping everyone.
> This forum has really really helped me for all my queries.
> 
> Thank you and All the very best to everyone...!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 08/01/2016 - ACS Submitted
> 22/01/2016 - ACS Positive result (261313 - Software Engg)
> 22/01/2016 - PTE (overall - 86)
> 04/02/2016 - EOI Submitted with 70 points (did not claim partner skill points)
> 17/02/2016 - Invited
> 27/03/2016 - Application Submitted
> 20/04/2016 - First CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - requested additional docs for me, wife and mother - Form 80, USA PCC, Health Certificate
> 12/05/2016 - Uploaded all the additional docs
> 26/05/2016 - Grant


Congrats Rajaramsharma


----------



## kapoor.neha

rajaramsharma12 said:


> Thank you..
> I claimed 10 points for employment


Hi,

Was their any employment verification?


----------



## rahulnair

Alhad said:


> Congratulations Rahul!!




Thank you... All the best to you too!


----------



## rahulnair

rajaramsharma12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my grant letter today.
> 
> 
> I have been silent follower of expat forum, thanks a ton to all the members for sharing their experiences and helping everyone.
> 
> 
> This forum has really really helped me for all my queries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and All the very best to everyone...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 08/01/2016 - ACS Submitted
> 
> 
> 22/01/2016 - ACS Positive result (261313 - Software Engg)
> 
> 
> 22/01/2016 - PTE (overall - 86)
> 
> 
> 04/02/2016 - EOI Submitted with 70 points (did not claim partner skill points)
> 
> 
> 17/02/2016 - Invited
> 
> 
> 27/03/2016 - Application Submitted
> 
> 
> 20/04/2016 - First CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - requested additional docs for me, wife and mother - Form 80, USA PCC, Health Certificate
> 
> 
> 12/05/2016 - Uploaded all the additional docs
> 
> 
> 26/05/2016 - Grant




Congrats buddy! All the best...


----------



## rajaramsharma12

kapoor.neha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was their any employment verification?


I didn't hear anything from my employer.. So not sure if any verification was done or not.


----------



## zeeshan355

jschopra said:


> Well its no more speedy now
> 
> Feels like I'm the only one who applied in Feb who hasn't got a grant yet.


Mee too sardar...
i m waiting as well for grant ...
Applied on 19th Feb 2016.
mech engineer
:juggle::juggle::juggle:

:boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## TimJO

Thank God!! I got my grant today May the 26th 2016!!! It was a short wait yet a harsh one. Wish all of best to all applicants who are eagerly waiting for their visa grants! and Always stay positive. When we look at the processing time for some other countries such as Canada, we really realize that DIBP are doing a fantastic Job. Good Bless Australia!!


----------



## conjoinme

rajaramsharma12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got my grant letter today.
> I have been silent follower of expat forum, thanks a ton to all the members for sharing their experiences and helping everyone.
> This forum has really really helped me for all my queries.
> 
> Thank you and All the very best to everyone...!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 08/01/2016 - ACS Submitted
> 22/01/2016 - ACS Positive result (261313 - Software Engg)
> 22/01/2016 - PTE (overall - 86)
> 04/02/2016 - EOI Submitted with 70 points (did not claim partner skill points)
> 17/02/2016 - Invited
> 27/03/2016 - Application Submitted
> 20/04/2016 - First CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - requested additional docs for me, wife and mother - Form 80, USA PCC, Health Certificate
> 12/05/2016 - Uploaded all the additional docs
> 26/05/2016 - Grant


Congrats mate!


----------



## abhipunjabi

TimJO said:


> Thank God!! I got my grant today May the 26th 2016!!! It was a short wait yet a harsh one. Wish all of best to all applicants who are eagerly waiting for their visa grants! and Always stay positive. When we look at the processing time for some other countries such as Canada, we really realize that DIBP are doing a fantastic Job. Good Bless Australia!!


Congrats Tim


----------



## AbhishekKotian

TimJO said:


> Thank God!! I got my grant today May the 26th 2016!!! It was a short wait yet a harsh one. Wish all of best to all applicants who are eagerly waiting for their visa grants! and Always stay positive. When we look at the processing time for some other countries such as Canada, we really realize that DIBP are doing a fantastic Job. Good Bless Australia!!


Congratulations TimJO


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Congrats Timjo, it was very fast.
Was there any employment verification?


----------



## dinusubba

TimJO said:


> Thank God!! I got my grant today May the 26th 2016!!! It was a short wait yet a harsh one. Wish all of best to all applicants who are eagerly waiting for their visa grants! and Always stay positive. When we look at the processing time for some other countries such as Canada, we really realize that DIBP are doing a fantastic Job. Good Bless Australia!!


Congratulations  that was fast.. I almost have the same timeline as yours. CO contact on 30th Apr and Medicals on 10th.


----------



## TimJO

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Congrats Timjo, it was very fast.
> Was there any employment verification?



Thank you for your kind words. No employment verification in my case. Wish you will get your grant soon.


----------



## TimJO

dinusubba said:


> Congratulations  that was fast.. I almost have the same timeline as yours. CO contact on 30th Apr and Medicals on 10th.


Thnak you dinusubba. Expect some employment verification or a grant. hopefully you will have the later


----------



## vikaschandra

birju_aussie said:


> Hi guys a quick question. I lodged my visa in Jan, but I was asked by case officer for form 80, pcc and additional sputum tests for my spouse. I have uploaded the form 80, pcc and the sputum test results have been submitted by panel clinic. On the immigration portal under health assessment for my wife, it shows the status as Examinations ready for assessment - No actions required.
> 
> My question is that should I click on information provided button now? Or should I wait till the health assessment is clear before clicking Information provided?


Yes click the Information Provided button. It is all clear


----------



## sridevimca20022

zeeshan355 said:


> Mee too sardar...
> i m waiting as well for grant ...
> Applied on 19th Feb 2016.
> mech engineer
> :juggle::juggle::juggle:
> 
> :boxing::boxing::boxing:


Include me as well .


84 days still counting......No progress...CO contact 11th May (thru standard email , your application is under progress and doing normal checks)....Status is "Application Received".

I think we are not lucky enough to get the golden email .....It is tough time to waiting like this....all our future plans are paused....


----------



## conjoinme

TimJO said:


> Thank God!! I got my grant today May the 26th 2016!!! It was a short wait yet a harsh one. Wish all of best to all applicants who are eagerly waiting for their visa grants! and Always stay positive. When we look at the processing time for some other countries such as Canada, we really realize that DIBP are doing a fantastic Job. Good Bless Australia!!


Congrats TimJo! Mine timeline is similar to yours, hope to get soon :fingerscrossed: good luck for future


----------



## TimJO

conjoinme said:


> Congrats TimJo! Mine timeline is similar to yours, hope to get soon :fingerscrossed: good luck for future


Hope you get your grant soon Thank you so much.


----------



## aussieby2016

TimJO said:


> Thank God!! I got my grant today May the 26th 2016!!! It was a short wait yet a harsh one. Wish all of best to all applicants who are eagerly waiting for their visa grants! and Always stay positive. When we look at the processing time for some other countries such as Canada, we really realize that DIBP are doing a fantastic Job. Good Bless Australia!!


Congrats....


----------



## badboy0711

rahulnair said:


> Wow! It's a grant! Ohh yeah!!! It's a grant!!!
> 
> Got our grants today around 11 am IST! Super happy... Thanks a lot to this forum and all the helpful souls who have taken time out to help everyone with their queries!


Congrats😉😉


----------



## rahulnair

badboy0711 said:


> Congrats😉😉




Thanks mate


----------



## Rishistrider

Chopra sahib, we are also waiting in queue like you.. February applicant.. Completed 91 days today and still routine checks are going on, so says DIBP mail received yesterday.. Don't know how long now?


----------



## hswadali

rahulnair said:


> Thanks mate


@ Rahulnair,

Congrats for your grant. Best wishes for your career.

As you also received IMMI Assessment Commence mail. I have also received the sam mail on 20th April 2016. I want to ask that does this mail have any impact on the processing of our application.


----------



## arjun09

Rishistrider said:


> Chopra sahib, we are also waiting in queue like you.. February applicant.. Completed 91 days today and still routine checks are going on, so says DIBP mail received yesterday.. Don't know how long now?


91 days for me as well. Visa lodged on 25th feb 261313 with 60 points. CO contacted on 15th march.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

arjun09 said:


> 91 days for me as well. Visa lodged on 25th feb 261313 with 60 points. CO contacted on 15th march.


91 days for me too and counting:juggle:


----------



## birju_aussie

vikaschandra said:


> Yes click the Information Provided button. It is all clear


Thanks vikas. I did that and within few minutes the Health clearance was also done. So now just waiting for grant.


----------



## Sush1

*Congrats*

Congrats to all who have received Grants today. Best of Luck for Life in Australia.


----------



## rsr904

jairichi said:


> Thank you rsr904. You are entering Australia by 1st week of June. Wow, that is pretty quick. Did you already find a job? If yes, you are all set so quick. Congrats.


Not yet. But I feel it is easier to find a job being in Australia. In fact I'll be starting my career there.


----------



## jairichi

rsr904 said:


> Not yet. But I feel it is easier to find a job being in Australia. In fact I'll be starting my career there.


Ohh got it. Good luck with your entry and job search. Keep us posted.


----------



## mcag

Hi!
We received an email asking for more documents from our case officer. The letter says the following:

"You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this
letter. You should provide your response in writing.

Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below.

As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day it was transmitted."

Does this mean we need to send hard copies of our documents? We already uploaded them and pressed the Information Provided button. 
We are really confused with this, can anyone help us?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## jairichi

mcag said:


> Hi!
> We received an email asking for more documents from our case officer. The letter says the following:
> 
> "You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this
> letter. You should provide your response in writing.
> 
> Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below.
> 
> As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day it was transmitted."
> 
> Does this mean we need to send hard copies of our documents? We already uploaded them and pressed the Information Provided button.
> We are really confused with this, can anyone help us?
> Thanks in advance!


If you have uploaded all requested documents and clicked on 'Information Provided' button you are fine. Nothing needs to be done other than wait. Good luck.


----------



## mcag

Thank you so much for your quick reply jairichi! And congratulations on your Grant!



jairichi said:


> If you have uploaded all requested documents and clicked on 'Information Provided' button you are fine. Nothing needs to be done other than wait. Good luck.


----------



## pras07

mcag said:


> Hi!
> We received an email asking for more documents from our case officer. The letter says the following:
> 
> "You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this
> letter. You should provide your response in writing.
> 
> Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below.
> 
> As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day it was transmitted."
> 
> Does this mean we need to send hard copies of our documents? We already uploaded them and pressed the Information Provided button.
> We are really confused with this, can anyone help us?
> Thanks in advance!


I believe you can call them tomorrow and ask them exactly what documents they are looking for because you already had provided the same. I know somebody in past had doubts regarding requested documents and he called. Luckily reception lady helped him to understand the documents and sorted out his doubt.


----------



## jairichi

mcag said:


> Thank you so much for your quick reply jairichi! And congratulations on your Grant!


Thank you. Good luck with your application.


----------



## Robi.bd

Expert people please check my timeline..when I can expect grant....


----------



## jairichi

Robi.bd said:


> Expert people please check my timeline..when I can expect grant....


Unfortunately no one can guess it. You just need to wait for that day. Good luck.


----------



## gnt

Robi.bd said:


> Expert people please check my timeline..when I can expect grant....


I can totally understand your concern and i know we are helpless ; but end of the day all we do is pray and wait.


----------



## Manu2015

arjun09 said:


> 91 days for me as well. Visa lodged on 25th feb 261313 with 60 points. CO contacted on 15th march.


90 days for us as well... lodged on 25th Feb and CO Contact: 19 March


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Congrats-Who received their grants.
Best of luck-Who completed 90 days
All the best-Who lodged their visa.
Good Night-Who are in _IST_


----------



## Manu2015

zeeshan355 said:


> Mee too sardar...
> i m waiting as well for grant ...
> Applied on 19th Feb 2016.
> mech engineer
> :juggle::juggle::juggle:
> 
> :boxing::boxing::boxing:




Dont worry.. i also applied on 25th feb ,,Co Contact: 19 March...since then no communication...


----------



## rahulnair

hswadali said:


> @ Rahulnair,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats for your grant. Best wishes for your career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you also received IMMI Assessment Commence mail. I have also received the sam mail on 20th April 2016. I want to ask that does this mail have any impact on the processing of our application.




Thanks mate! To answer your question, no it doesn't. It's just an intimation mail that your application has been taken up for processing. Unless there are no documents requested, no impact  Cheers and all the best!


----------



## gautham2712

*Brisbane Contact Number*

Hello All,

I have been a silent observer for the last few months and I have to confess this forum is one of the best and we do great job in helping out applicants. Specially hats off to senior moderators of the group.

I have been waiting patiently but its quite hard. I have decided to give a call to DIBP Brisbane office and enquiry on the application status. I have applied through an agent but he seems to be least worried. Status is application in progress for the last few months and no verification yet.

Contact number would be great!!!


_____________________________________



233513 - Product or Plant Engineer
Points claimed - 65

09/07/2015 - IELTS (Stuck with .5 scam)
09/09/2015 - PTE
05/10/2015 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
10/11/2015 - EOI Filed
15/12/2015 - Invitation
30/01/2016 - Lodged
15/02/2016 - CO request for extra documents
13/03/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, PCC, spouse IELTS). 
20/03/2016 - Medicals cleared
XX/XX?2016 - No Emplyement verfication yet
XX/XX/2016 - Awaiting Grant
XX/XX/2017 - IED


----------



## Prash2533

*Old Passport*

Guys, need help.
Both me and my wife had previous passports before marriage and they were cancelled as we applied new ones for adding spouse names. I have mentioned all details for those passports in Form 80. Do we need to upload scanned copies for same as well?


----------



## Prash2533

rajaramsharma12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got my grant letter today.
> I have been silent follower of expat forum, thanks a ton to all the members for sharing their experiences and helping everyone.
> This forum has really really helped me for all my queries.
> 
> Thank you and All the very best to everyone...!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 08/01/2016 - ACS Submitted
> 22/01/2016 - ACS Positive result (261313 - Software Engg)
> 22/01/2016 - PTE (overall - 86)
> 04/02/2016 - EOI Submitted with 70 points (did not claim partner skill points)
> 17/02/2016 - Invited
> 27/03/2016 - Application Submitted
> 20/04/2016 - First CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - requested additional docs for me, wife and mother - Form 80, USA PCC, Health Certificate
> 12/05/2016 - Uploaded all the additional docs
> 26/05/2016 - Grant


Congrats Rajaramsharma


----------



## dorcus

Hello

Can form 80 be fully handwritten and then scanned.
Please help.

Thanks


----------



## rahulnair

Prash2533 said:


> Guys, need help.
> 
> 
> Both me and my wife had previous passports before marriage and they were cancelled as we applied new ones for adding spouse names. I have mentioned all details for those passports in Form 80. Do we need to upload scanned copies for same as well?




No. That would not be required


----------



## rahulnair

dorcus said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can form 80 be fully handwritten and then scanned.
> 
> 
> Please help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Yes it can be. You may also full it digitally and only sign and scan the last page where the signature is required.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Hey 25th/26th Feb applicants or earlier - Are you planning to call/email DIBP now?

We have completed 90 days now, hopefully if we call now atleast DIBP personnel will ask our passport details and entertain us and put a tag of followup on our applications.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## AbhishekKotian

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Hey 25th/26th Feb applicants or earlier - Are you planning to call/email DIBP now?
> 
> We have completed 90 days now, hopefully if we call now atleast DIBP personnel will ask our passport details and entertain us and put a tag of followup on our applications.:fingerscrossed:


I had called them up after 92 days and I was told that the application is undergoing routine processing and its allocated to a CO behind the scenes. (I haven't received any immi commencement email or CO allocation till date)

Post which on the 96th day I sent an email to which I received a response today confirming that its allocated and is undergoing routine processing.

I received an employment verification call on the 24th i.e., on the 107th day.

My guess is that they are doing the background checks and verification, that's taking them some time to clear the back log.

All we can do it is patiently wait for that day when we receive the golden email in our inbox.


----------



## rajesh155

I am new to this forum and plz help me in the 189 visa process.

I applied 189 EOI with 60 points on 10/05/2016 with code 261312 (developer programmer).

My partner is giving PTE on June 14
If I add 5 points in June will there will be a chance to pick before July 15 because I loose 5 points for my age.
Suppose if I did not get invite before July will my EOI date changes to Jul 15 with 60 points.

Can someone please clarify me with EOI.

189 EOI-10/05/2016 with 60 points
190 NSW EOI with 60+5 points on 25/05/2016 with code 261312 (developer programmer).
Points details
Age-30
Edu-15
Eng-10 scored 65 in all modules pte
Acs-positive with 5 points


----------



## suewonder

Robi.bd said:


> Expert people please check my timeline..when I can expect grant....


Hi Robi,
Standard time for subclass 189 is 90 days max. but it depends on some factors like what documents you provided them,how's your employer support them and of course how's your co.


----------



## vikaschandra

Prash2533 said:


> Guys, need help.
> Both me and my wife had previous passports before marriage and they were cancelled as we applied new ones for adding spouse names. I have mentioned all details for those passports in Form 80. Do we need to upload scanned copies for same as well?


Would not be required. Details in form 80 should suffice


----------



## vikaschandra

dorcus said:


> Hello
> 
> Can form 80 be fully handwritten and then scanned.
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks


Yes that could he done. make sure not to overwrite and use Capital Case


----------



## jairichi

rajesh155 said:


> I am new to this forum and plz help me in the 189 visa process.
> 
> I applied 189 EOI with 60 points on 10/05/2016 with code 261312 (developer programmer).
> 
> My partner is giving PTE on June 14
> If I add 5 points in June will there will be a chance to pick before July 15 because I loose 5 points for my age.
> Suppose if I did not get invite before July will my EOI date changes to Jul 15 with 60 points.
> 
> Can someone please clarify me with EOI.
> 
> 189 EOI-10/05/2016 with 60 points
> 190 NSW EOI with 60+5 points on 25/05/2016 with code 261312 (developer programmer).
> Points details
> Age-30
> Edu-15
> Eng-10 scored 65 in all modules pte
> Acs-positive with 5 points


Unfortunately the possibility of getting an invite to apply for a visa in 2613 category with 65 after June 14th is almost NIL.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/11-may-2016-round-results

Once you reach the next age bracket EOI will automatically reduce by 5 points.


----------



## Prash2533

dorcus said:


> Hello
> 
> Can form 80 be fully handwritten and then scanned.
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks


Any specific reason for hand fill. Use latest version of Acrobat DC Reader. It has Sign and Fill option. Just color scan your sign into jpeg and import the same in pdf. Make sure you paste your sign after filling and crosschecking the same. Once you apply your sign you cannot edit the pdf. You will have to fill another form again for edits.


----------



## vikaschandra

rajesh155 said:


> I am new to this forum and plz help me in the 189 visa process.
> 
> I applied 189 EOI with 60 points on 10/05/2016 with code 261312 (developer programmer).
> 
> My partner is giving PTE on June 14
> If I add 5 points in June will there will be a chance to pick before July 15 because I loose 5 points for my age.
> Suppose if I did not get invite before July will my EOI date changes to Jul 15 with 60 points.
> 
> Can someone please clarify me with EOI.
> 
> 189 EOI-10/05/2016 with 60 points
> 190 NSW EOI with 60+5 points on 25/05/2016 with code 261312 (developer programmer).
> Points details
> Age-30
> Edu-15
> Eng-10 scored 65 in all modules pte
> Acs-positive with 5 points


Have you got positive assessment for spouse to claim partner points?
with 65 points and DOE June it is doubtful that you would receive Invite. 

If your points changes (increases or decreases) the DOE will also change to the date when points change


----------



## rajesh155

vikaschandra said:


> Have you got positive assessment for spouse to claim partner points?
> with 65 points and DOE June it is doubtful that you would receive Invite.
> 
> If your points changes (increases or decreases) the DOE will also change to the date when points change



Thanks for the info jairichi and vikaschandra
Yes got ACS positive for spouse this Monday. Heard about new rules for age to increase from 32 to 35 to claim 30 points from Jul 2016.

189 EOI-10/05/2016 with 60 points
190 NSW EOI with 60+5 points on 25/05/2016 with code 261312 (developer programmer).
Points details
Age-30
Edu-15
Eng-10 scored 65 in all modules pte
Acs-positive with 5 points


----------



## MissionAus_2016

AbhishekKotian said:


> I had called them up after 92 days and I was told that the application is undergoing routine processing and its allocated to a CO behind the scenes. (I haven't received any immi commencement email or CO allocation till date)
> 
> Post which on the 96th day I sent an email to which I received a response today confirming that its allocated and is undergoing routine processing.
> 
> I received an employment verification call on the 24th i.e., on the 107th day.
> 
> My guess is that they are doing the background checks and verification, that's taking them some time to clear the back log.
> 
> All we can do it is patiently wait for that day when we receive the golden email in our inbox.


I am failed to understand that they took ~100 days to decide upon employment verification and then finally did. For rest of the checks, it took them 100 days then how come other cases gets finalized even within a week.. These are all messed up things which is very difficult to understand.

Till date we cant understand that they randomly pick cases for all sorts of checks or are there any criteria???

Guys who get VISAs in fortnight, in those case surely DIBP does not do any checks background checks can't be done in a fortnight.. Even Indian employers take 1-2 months to do background checks. So background check within fortnight is next to impossible.

So, all depends on luck. If we are lucky then our application will not go through any checks and if luck is with DIBP then they takes sweet time and do all sorts of checks. Thus advisable to consult astrologers to check what's the correct time to submit visa applications so that it does not go through any checks..

Jokes Apart:: What ever DIBP does, we are all with it and just being little bit more transparent will help applicants to wait for Grant more patiently.


----------



## vikaschandra

rajesh155 said:


> Thanks for the info jairichi and vikaschandra
> Yes got ACS positive for spouse this Monday. Heard about new rules for age to increase from 32 to 35 to claim 30 points from Jul 2016.
> 
> 189 EOI-10/05/2016 with 60 points
> 190 NSW EOI with 60+5 points on 25/05/2016 with code 261312 (developer programmer).
> Points details
> Age-30
> Edu-15
> Eng-10 scored 65 in all modules pte
> Acs-positive with 5 points


Congratulations on having received positive assessment. Meanwhile if possible try to increase your language test scores which will give you additonal points and will add weight to your case. 
Not aware on this piece of information about age bracket going to be changed these could just be rumors, unofficial information being circulated. Let us wait for the official news. 

If that happens good news for you and for many who are in fear to loose points. 

Best wishes with your application


----------



## jairichi

jitinbhasin21 said:


> I am failed to understand that they took ~100 days to decide upon employment verification and then finally did. For rest of the checks, it took them 100 days then how come other cases gets finalized even within a week.. These are all messed up things which is very difficult to understand.
> 
> Till date we cant understand that they randomly pick cases for all sorts of checks or are there any criteria???
> 
> Guys who get VISAs in fortnight, in those case surely DIBP does not do any checks background checks can't be done in a fortnight.. Even Indian employers take 1-2 months to do background checks. So background check within fortnight is next to impossible.
> 
> So, all depends on luck. If we are lucky then our application will not go through any checks and if luck is with DIBP then they takes sweet time and do all sorts of checks. Thus advisable to consult astrologers to check what's the correct time to submit visa applications so that it does not go through any checks..
> 
> Jokes Apart:: What ever DIBP does, we are all with it and just being little bit more transparent will help applicants to wait for Grant more patiently.


Good response. One of my guess about background check is if an applicant has traveled outside home country to countries on par with Australia like Western European countries, US, Canada, etc will not face much scrutiny for work experience and other background checks as they have a system rigorous like Australia to issue a visa. That might be one factor that reduces the processing time of certain applicants.


----------



## jairichi

Steiger said:


> jairichi congrats... see ya...


Thank you Steiger. Good luck with your grant application.


----------



## sarah.alvi

Hello guys. Now this is a very tricky question. And what I think, it can only be answered by a very expert person.

My husband, mistakenly, has been issued with two national identity cards of Pakistan,which we came to know recently, when we went to apply for family registration certificate (FRC) of my mother-in-law. The 1st one was lost way back (which was never use at anywhere) the other one is the actual one that is being use. In Pakistan such cards are marked as 'DUP' and are block as per clients request (which takes around 6 months). If such cards are not marked DUP they work fine. Fortunately the card is not marked DUP and working fine. But in this situation I can't get FRC of my mother-in-law, this is also fine as we have another evidence to show the family.

My question is that does the DIBP take this thing in account? will that affect our application? Please help cause we dont have much time. Thanks.


----------



## Prash2533

jairichi said:


> Good response. One of my guess about background check is if an applicant has traveled outside home country to countries on par with Australia like Western European countries, US, Canada, etc will not face much scrutiny for work experience and other background checks as they have a system rigorous like Australia to issue a visa. That might be one factor that reduces the processing time of certain applicants.


I have a US B1/B2 visa valid till 2023. Shall I scan and send that to my CO. .
Though its mentioned in Form 80

Just for fun. Lets see how prompt they reply.

Joking to light up the mood.

Though your guess is not true Jai. Two of my colleagues who have US B1/B2, had their job verification checks ( for one by email and for other by personal visit from Australian embassy in New Delhi


----------



## jairichi

Prash2533 said:


> I have a US B1/B2 visa valid till 2023. Shall I scan and send that to my CO. .
> Though its mentioned in Form 80
> 
> Just for fun. Lets see how prompt they reply.
> 
> Joking to light up the mood.


Ha ha 

Well, as you mentioned it is already a part of your form 80. What I meant was as resident and not as visitor


----------



## andreyx108b

dorcus said:


> Hello Can form 80 be fully handwritten and then scanned. Please help. Thanks


Yes.


----------



## namqas

jairichi said:


> OMG OMG I do not want to leave this amazing group
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy to share the news that we got our grant today. Around 9:00 AM UK time. Thanks to GOD.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all my friends who were of immense support and help to us. Wishing you all strength through this process and quick grants.
> 
> 
> 
> Primary applicant - Spouse
> 
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 
> 08/02/2016 - ACS +ve
> 
> 09/03/2016 - PTE
> 
> 11/03/2016 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
> 
> 11/03/2016 - EOI Filed
> 
> 23/03/2016 - Invitation
> 
> 30/03/2016 - Lodged
> 
> 10/04/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, India, France & UK PCC, spouse IELTS). Pending US PCC.
> 
> 20/04/2016 - Medicals cleared
> 
> 22/04/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - US PCC requested
> 
> 15/05/2016 - US PCC submitted
> 
> 25/05/2016 - Grant
> 
> 01/04/2017 - IED




Super happy for you mate !!!! Congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conjoinme

Prash2533 said:


> Guys, need help.
> Both me and my wife had previous passports before marriage and they were cancelled as we applied new ones for adding spouse names. I have mentioned all details for those passports in Form 80. Do we need to upload scanned copies for same as well?


I did upload previous and current passports.


----------



## Izpro

128 days. Still counting. May this wait be over latest by May ending! I'm hanging in there.

Congrats to the long waiters whose patience finally paid off and to everyone who has gotten their grants. For the long waiters like me, stay encouraged. It will end in laughter and in praise to God (if you believe in one like I do).


----------



## conjoinme

dorcus said:


> Hello
> 
> Can form 80 be fully handwritten and then scanned.
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, but ensure it is legible and scan size limit is 5 MB.


----------



## conjoinme

rajesh155 said:


> I am new to this forum and plz help me in the 189 visa process.
> 
> I applied 189 EOI with 60 points on 10/05/2016 with code 261312 (developer programmer).
> 
> My partner is giving PTE on June 14
> If I add 5 points in June will there will be a chance to pick before July 15 because I loose 5 points for my age.
> Suppose if I did not get invite before July will my EOI date changes to Jul 15 with 60 points.
> 
> Can someone please clarify me with EOI.
> 
> 189 EOI-10/05/2016 with 60 points
> 190 NSW EOI with 60+5 points on 25/05/2016 with code 261312 (developer programmer).
> Points details
> Age-30
> Edu-15
> Eng-10 scored 65 in all modules pte
> Acs-positive with 5 points


Looks difficult (unless you are very lucky) for you to recieve invite before July 15 as 65 pointers are also in queue. Yes, the Date of Effect for EOI changes for every point update. You can try PTE again and try to get 20 points.


----------



## Vizyzz

*Yahoooooo !! Got the grant for myself and Spouse on 4:30 AM IST.*

Thanks to God and all the members of this forum who helped me in this difficult journey.


----------



## Sahiledge

Vizyzz said:


> Yahoooooo !! Got the grant for myself and Spouse on 4:30 AM IST.
> 
> Thanks to God and all the members of this forum who helped me in this difficult journey.


Congratulations!!! 
All the best for future.


----------



## Prash2533

Vizyzz said:


> *Yahoooooo !! Got the grant for myself and Spouse on 4:30 AM IST.*
> 
> Thanks to God and all the members of this forum who helped me in this difficult journey.


Congrats Vizyzz


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Vizyzz said:


> *Yahoooooo !! Got the grant for myself and Spouse on 4:30 AM IST.*
> 
> Thanks to God and all the members of this forum who helped me in this difficult journey.



Congrats Vizyzz.
Did you get a mail from your agent or you checked in the Immiaccount?


----------



## conjoinme

Vizyzz said:


> *Yahoooooo !! Got the grant for myself and Spouse on 4:30 AM IST.*
> 
> Thanks to God and all the members of this forum who helped me in this difficult journey.


Congrats Vizyzz! That's great news. Your post has given me hope. My timeline is identical to yours.


----------



## dinusubba

Vizyzz said:


> *Yahoooooo !! Got the grant for myself and Spouse on 4:30 AM IST.*
> 
> Thanks to God and all the members of this forum who helped me in this difficult journey.



Congrats !! Our timeline is same and looks like mine is in wait mode :confused2:


----------



## abhipunjabi

Vizyzz said:


> Yahoooooo !! Got the grant for myself and Spouse on 4:30 AM IST.
> 
> Thanks to God and all the members of this forum who helped me in this difficult journey.


Congrats buddy!!


----------



## Vizyzz

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Congrats Vizyzz.
> Did you get a mail from your agent or you checked in the Immiaccount?


I have not applied through agent. So received mail in my Inbox.


----------



## gautham2712

Can someone help me with Brisbane DIBP office contact number??



gautham2712 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been a silent observer for the last few months and I have to confess this forum is one of the best and we do great job in helping out applicants. Specially hats off to senior moderators of the group.
> 
> I have been waiting patiently but its quite hard. I have decided to give a call to DIBP Brisbane office and enquiry on the application status. I have applied through an agent but he seems to be least worried. Status is application in progress for the last few months and no verification yet.
> 
> Contact number would be great!!!
> 
> 
> _____________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 233513 - Product or Plant Engineer
> Points claimed - 65
> 
> 09/07/2015 - IELTS (Stuck with .5 scam)
> 09/09/2015 - PTE
> 05/10/2015 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
> 10/11/2015 - EOI Filed
> 15/12/2015 - Invitation
> 30/01/2016 - Lodged
> 15/02/2016 - CO request for extra documents
> 13/03/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, PCC, spouse IELTS).
> 20/03/2016 - Medicals cleared
> XX/XX?2016 - No Emplyement verfication yet
> XX/XX/2016 - Awaiting Grant
> XX/XX/2017 - IED


----------



## kawal_547

gautham2712 said:


> Can someone help me with Brisbane DIBP office contact number??


There is no such DIBP Brisbane or Adelaide number.

Dibp has a common number which is 

+61 7 3136 7000


----------



## drp

We called +61731367000 on May 25th and a lady spoke.She said our case will be either finalized or co wil get back to us very soon.
Has anyone got such response? if so how many days after this we can expect the grant?

We have lodged on Jan 29th and information provided on Feb 17th.
So more than 100 days after information provided.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

Vizyzz said:


> *Yahoooooo !! Got the grant for myself and Spouse on 4:30 AM IST.*
> 
> Thanks to God and all the members of this forum who helped me in this difficult journey.


Congratulations


----------



## aussieby2016

drp said:


> We called +61731367000 on May 25th and a lady spoke.She said our case will be either finalized or co wil get back to us very soon.
> Has anyone got such response? if so how many days after this we can expect the grant?
> 
> We have lodged on Jan 29th and information provided on Feb 17th.
> So more than 100 days after information provided.


same here...called them up today and got the same response......


----------



## sandeshrego

jitinbhasin21 said:


> I am failed to understand that they took ~100 days to decide upon employment verification and then finally did. For rest of the checks, it took them 100 days then how come other cases gets finalized even within a week.. These are all messed up things which is very difficult to understand.
> 
> Till date we cant understand that they randomly pick cases for all sorts of checks or are there any criteria???
> 
> Guys who get VISAs in fortnight, in those case surely DIBP does not do any checks background checks can't be done in a fortnight.. Even Indian employers take 1-2 months to do background checks. So background check within fortnight is next to impossible.
> 
> So, all depends on luck. If we are lucky then our application will not go through any checks and if luck is with DIBP then they takes sweet time and do all sorts of checks. Thus advisable to consult astrologers to check what's the correct time to submit visa applications so that it does not go through any checks..
> 
> Jokes Apart:: What ever DIBP does, we are all with it and just being little bit more transparent will help applicants to wait for Grant more patiently.


To be honest. If you put your hand in the Cauldron full of lots and if your lot is at the the bottom of cauldron, we end end how we are today. As far as I have seen, it's not about employee verification neither wrong documents. It's all about where your file is, at the bottom or top.
Best of luck to everyone, including me again to get Grant next week atleast


----------



## Robi.bd

drp said:


> We called +61731367000 on May 25th and a lady spoke.She said our case will be either finalized or co wil get back to us very soon.
> Has anyone got such response? if so how many days after this we can expect the grant?
> 
> We have lodged on Jan 29th and information provided on Feb 17th.
> So more than 100 days after information provided.


Same timeline as mine..Not sure how long it will take, they did not verify my employment yet.


----------



## schatzii

Prash2533 said:


> I have a US B1/B2 visa valid till 2023. Shall I scan and send that to my CO. .
> Though its mentioned in Form 80
> 
> Just for fun. Lets see how prompt they reply.
> 
> Joking to light up the mood.
> 
> Though your guess is not true Jai. Two of my colleagues who have US B1/B2, had their job verification checks ( for one by email and for other by personal visit from Australian embassy in New Delhi


This could perhaps be true, I had attached both my uk n us visa along with passport,
plus had submitted every document I have, like appraisal letters, each month's salary slip,
reference letter, form 26as etc.,
probably these things make the CO have no doubts on the authenticity of the applicant and do not bother with employment verification.


----------



## jairichi

schatzii said:


> This could perhaps be true, I had attached both my uk n us visa along with passport,
> plus had submitted every document I have, like appraisal letters, each month's salary slip,
> reference letter, form 26as etc.,
> probably these things make the CO have no doubts on the authenticity of the applicant and do not bother with employment verification.


My point to Prash2533 was having a visitor visa is of no help. If one has worked abroad it is kind of understood that their education and employment credentials including background check were done thoroughly by a country having process similar to Australia. This might or might not work in favor of an applicant with regard to quick processing. But, I am of the opinion that it might.


----------



## conjoinme

schatzii said:


> This could perhaps be true, I had attached both my uk n us visa along with passport,
> plus had submitted every document I have, like appraisal letters, each month's salary slip,
> reference letter, form 26as etc.,
> probably these things make the CO have no doubts on the authenticity of the applicant and do not bother with employment verification.


Congrats on the quick grant schatzii! Where did you attach US, UK visa? I mean which header? I want to give it a shot. I have attached all other things though like all salary slips, all bank statements, form 26AS and still the luck is eluding me


----------



## AbhishekKotian

conjoinme said:


> Congrats on the quick grant schatzii! Where did you attach US, UK visa? I mean which header? I want to give it a shot. I have attached all other things though like all salary slips, all bank statements, form 26AS and still the luck is eluding me


I have also attached all Salary Slips, Bank Statements, Employment Offer Letters, Form 26AS and also my previous Australian Work Visa (Subclass 457) page with the passport.

Still waiting


----------



## KASharma

The company I was working was closed few months back and I do not have the job experience letter with me. 

I have 2 questions:

1. Does anyone have draft/sample of Formal Self Statutory Declaration for 261313
2. Do they verify any details of the person/colleague who sign the Declaration as a reference. If Yes then what do they normally verify?


----------



## YuviSingh

Hi Guys,

I am filling my application using immiaccount for Visa 189.

It shows total 17 pages.
Two pages are missing.

After clicking next on 4/17 it takes to 6/17
and after clicking next on 6/17 it takes to 8/17. Rest all pages are fine

Is it something normal or do i need to report this ?

Can someone help on this ?


----------



## Sahiledge

ShammiSyan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am filling my application using immiaccount for Visa 189.
> 
> It shows total 17 pages.
> Two pages are missing.
> 
> After clicking next on 4/17 it takes to 6/17
> and after clicking next on 6/17 it takes to 8/17. Rest all pages are fine
> 
> Is it something normal or do i need to report this ?
> 
> Can someone help on this ?


Try the same thing in a different browser.


----------



## YuviSingh

Sahiledge said:


> Try the same thing in a different browser.


Nope, same issue.

Anybody else faced the similar issue ?


----------



## jairichi

ShammiSyan said:


> Nope, same issue.
> 
> Anybody else faced the similar issue ?


Do you have a child to include in your application? I guess NO.


----------



## YuviSingh

No, I don't have


----------



## jairichi

ShammiSyan said:


> No, I don't have


Based on my application page 5 is for details about child/children


----------



## YuviSingh

jairichi said:


> Based on my application page 5 is for details about child/children


Right but atleast it should show the page


----------



## jschopra

ShammiSyan said:


> Right but atleast it should show the page


I believe its convenient to not have to fill what is not required. 
But I can see the confusion.


----------



## jairichi

jschopra said:


> I believe its convenient to not have to fill what is not required.
> But I can see the confusion.


I have no explanation for it :confused2:. Log out and try later to see if it makes any difference.


----------



## YuviSingh

jschopra said:


> I believe its convenient to not have to fill what is not required.
> But I can see the confusion.


Yup it is kind of why with me case ?

So if 5/17 is about children,
what is 7/17 about ?

Anyone who has filed or filing remembers ?


----------



## Sahiledge

ShammiSyan said:


> Yup it is kind of why with me case ?
> 
> So if 5/17 is about children,
> what is 7/17 about ?
> 
> Anyone who has filed or filing remembers ?


Not so sure, but i vaguely remember that while filling the form, i had not selected information regarding my spouse accompanying me. Once i selected it to claim 5 points of a skilled partner, 2 more pages appeared relevant to spouse details. I didn't refer the page no. then. 
Have a check over it.


----------



## aus-here-i-come

Hello friends,

How is everyone.. and hope that everyone is doing good with their applications. I am included my mother in my applications. Following are the details which relates to my mother.

1. My father and her only husband passed away in 1990 - IN FAVOR

2. The house we live in is on my mother's name. - NOT IN FAVOR

3. But I pay all the bills (which are also on her name) and maintenance related to the house which can be proved from my online utility payments history on my bank account and certificate from society's chairman stating that I am the focal person of the house. - IN FAVOR

4. My bank account address and address on my ID card is the same. - IN FAVOR

5. Other source of income is her government pension (which is very less i.e. around $320 AUD). - NOT IN FAVOR

6. Whereas, the monthly expenditure for an unattended old aged person can be more than 900 AUD. - IN FAVOR

7. She is a patient of hypertension (I have got the medical certificate). an may be some bills which I have paid. - IN FAVOR

8. My mother has 3 children including me (I am the youngest). My elder sister is married and lives in a different city with her family and my brother is living abroad for more than 3-4 year and currently living in Australia on Temp Work Visa since nov-2015. - IN FAVOR

9. She is dependent on me for her medical treatment and she is enlisted official medical card new and old. - IN FAVOR

Please help me through this, as she has really suffered a lot in past and she is really dependent on me.


----------



## YuviSingh

So what now do in this case ?


----------



## DelhiBoy

Hi Experts, Today I came to know from one candidate who also applied for Sub189 from Ludhiana Punjab that physical verification happened at his current and previous employer as well. They literally checked the attendance registers and pay slips and other documents. I have read soo many people stories on this forum but never came across this physical verification stuff. Any idea is it really true and have you guys heard about physical verifications at work from others.???


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

DelhiBoy said:


> Hi Experts, Today I came to know from one candidate who also applied for Sub189 from Ludhiana Punjab that physical verification happened at his current and previous employer as well. They literally checked the attendance registers and pay slips and other documents. I have read soo many people stories on this forum but never came across this physical verification stuff. Any idea is it really true and have you guys heard about physical verifications at work from others.???


Heard that they might do physical verification but never went through a case like this before.Anyways if everything is true , why to worry.
Do you know the applicant personally?


----------



## YuviSingh

Sahiledge said:


> Not so sure, but i vaguely remember that while filling the form, i had not selected information regarding my spouse accompanying me. Once i selected it to claim 5 points of a skilled partner, 2 more pages appeared relevant to spouse details. I didn't refer the page no. then.
> Have a check over it.


Looks like it is fine.

5/17 as someone said is page about children. Don't know what relationship status one has to select to get that visible.

On page 6/17, just to check, i selected yes for intending migrant. Then page 7/17 appeared.

So it looks good.


----------



## H-H

DelhiBoy said:


> Hi Experts, Today I came to know from one candidate who also applied for Sub189 from Ludhiana Punjab that physical verification happened at his current and previous employer as well. They literally checked the attendance registers and pay slips and other documents. I have read soo many people stories on this forum but never came across this physical verification stuff. Any idea is it really true and have you guys heard about physical verifications at work from others.???


Would you please elaborate more, what do you mean by physical verification, all what I know that they just make phone call verification.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Seems to be a DRY DAY today.. Haven't come across any one getting GRANT today.

Only WEDNESDAY was a delighted day and rest all days of this week were disappointing..

Hope to see better next week!!! All the best ALL WAITING APPLICANTS- SPECIALLY WHO HAVE EXCEEDED 90 DAYS


----------



## Abhi6060

H-H said:


> Would you please elaborate more, what do you mean by physical verification, all what I know that they just make phone call verification.




Physical verification takes place on rare cases. It also depends on your documentation. Two guys will visit your office and may ask weird question as in "which antivirus is installed on your system without turning it on or where do you sit? Or what's in the drawer? Obviously excepts the question like your tenure, reporting manager and what not.


----------



## H-H

Abhi6060 said:


> Physical verification takes place on rare cases. It also depends on your documentation. Two guys will visit your office and may ask weird question as in "which antivirus is installed on your system without turning it on or where do you sit? Or what's in the drawer? Obviously excepts the question like your tenure, reporting manager and what not.


Interesting, I thought what happened to my friend was extreme but it appeared that it was nothing comparing to what you have mentioned as he was working in two place one full time and the other part time, so they called to check in both places multiple times.


----------



## DelhiBoy

H-H said:


> Interesting, I thought what happened to my friend was extreme but it appeared that it was nothing comparing to what you have mentioned as he was working in two place one full time and the other part time, so they called to check in both places multiple times.


Thats the reasons I specially mentioned in my original post that I need some EXPERTS advice of this because I have never heard or read in all these forums about physical verifications at work. Its only from this guy I heard that physically 1 indian lady and 1 foreigner guy came to the office, checked attendance register. Post that met the manager and asked to verify the signatures if it was his etc etc.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

I have crossed 90 days and I have a question for Expats and look forward for assistance::

I have applied through an agent but I need to know-

Can I myself send an email to DIBP asking for the status or is it that only agent can send the email to DIBP(for application status/follow-up) since he has been made face for the communications with DIBP?

Anyone who has experienced this before can share their experiences and anyone who has genuine awareness are most welcome to reply.


----------



## aus-here-i-come

ShammiSyan said:


> So what now do in this case ?
> 
> #8242 (permalink) Add to aus-here-i-come's Reputation Report Post
> Old Today, 03:51 PM
> aus-here-i-come aus-here-i-come is online now
> New Member
> 
> Join Date: May 2016
> Location: Pakistan
> Posts: 5
> Rep Power: 0
> aus-here-i-come is on a distinguished road
> 1 likes received
> 2 likes given
> 
> Users Flag! Originally from palestine. Users Flag! Expat in australia.
> Default
> Hello friends,
> 
> How is everyone.. and hope that everyone is doing good with their applications. I am included my mother in my applications. Following are the details which relates to my mother.
> 
> 1. My father and her only husband passed away in 1990 - IN FAVOR
> 
> 2. The house we live in is on my mother's name. - NOT IN FAVOR
> 
> 3. But I pay all the bills (which are also on her name) and maintenance related to the house which can be proved from my online utility payments history on my bank account and certificate from society's chairman stating that I am the focal person of the house. - IN FAVOR
> 
> 4. My bank account address and address on my ID card is the same. - IN FAVOR
> 
> 5. Other source of income is her government pension (which is very less i.e. around $320 AUD). - NOT IN FAVOR
> 
> 6. Whereas, the monthly expenditure for an unattended old aged person can be more than 900 AUD. - IN FAVOR
> 
> 7. She is a patient of hypertension (I have got the medical certificate). an may be some bills which I have paid. - IN FAVOR
> 
> 8. My mother has 3 children including me (I am the youngest). My elder sister is married and lives in a different city with her family and my brother is living abroad for more than 3-4 year and currently living in Australia on Temp Work Visa since nov-2015. - IN FAVOR
> 
> 9. She is dependent on me for her medical treatment and she is enlisted official medical card new and old. - IN FAVOR
> 
> Please help me through this, as she has really suffered a lot in past and she is really dependent on me.



Well just wanted to know are there any chances?


----------



## vikaschandra

aus-here-i-come said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> How is everyone.. and hope that everyone is doing good with their applications. I am included my mother in my applications. Following are the details which relates to my mother.
> 
> 1. My father and her only husband passed away in 1990 - IN FAVOR
> 
> 2. The house we live in is on my mother's name. - NOT IN FAVOR
> 
> 3. But I pay all the bills (which are also on her name) and maintenance related to the house which can be proved from my online utility payments history on my bank account and certificate from society's chairman stating that I am the focal person of the house. - IN FAVOR
> 
> 4. My bank account address and address on my ID card is the same. - IN FAVOR
> 
> 5. Other source of income is her government pension (which is very less i.e. around $320 AUD). - NOT IN FAVOR
> 
> 6. Whereas, the monthly expenditure for an unattended old aged person can be more than 900 AUD. - IN FAVOR
> 
> 7. She is a patient of hypertension (I have got the medical certificate). an may be some bills which I have paid. - IN FAVOR
> 
> 8. My mother has 3 children including me (I am the youngest). My elder sister is married and lives in a different city with her family and my brother is living abroad for more than 3-4 year and currently living in Australia on Temp Work Visa since nov-2015. - IN FAVOR
> 
> 9. She is dependent on me for her medical treatment and she is enlisted official medical card new and old. - IN FAVOR
> 
> Please help me through this, as she has really suffered a lot in past and she is really dependent on me.



I read this post with minor changes in the language posted by Sarah. Are you her partner?
Is that right?? If yes then please refer to her posts earlier check this link


----------



## vikaschandra

DelhiBoy said:


> Thats the reasons I specially mentioned in my original post that I need some EXPERTS advice of this because I have never heard or read in all these forums about physical verifications at work. Its only from this guy I heard that physically 1 indian lady and 1 foreigner guy came to the office, checked attendance register. Post that met the manager and asked to verify the signatures if it was his etc etc.


Physical verification is not new it has been happening earlier as well. If you check the 2015 thread you will see applicants reporting physical verification.


----------



## Abhi6060

Just to let a few mates know here that 90 days timeframe begins from the case officer's assign date, instead of visa lodgement date. Since a few people are commenting about 90 days being crossed for the application lodged around Feb 25th and planning to call.


----------



## salmangillani

Hello Expats.. I have a very important question. Since I have already got my Medicare while now I am on bridging VISA so can I now suspend my private insurance which was the requirement of graduate visa 485 or I have to pay them premium till I get my grant? your advice would be appreciated..


----------



## rahulnair

Abhi6060 said:


> Just to let a few mates know here that 90 days timeframe begins from the case officer's assign date, instead of visa lodgement date. Since a few people are commenting about 90 days being crossed for the application lodged around Feb 25th and planning to call.




This is what was conveyed to me as well when I had called.


----------



## sameerb

Dear Indian brothers,

I am assisting one of my Indian friend to carry out his PR VISA 189 application. He works and lives outside India. How can he arrange to get police clearance certificate from India?

Immediate response will be highly appreciated.


----------



## jairichi

sameerberlas said:


> Dear Indian brothers,
> 
> I am assisting one of my Indian friend to carry out his PR VISA 189 application. He works and lives outside India. How can he arrange to get police clearance certificate from India?
> 
> Immediate response will be highly appreciated.


He needs to apply for a PCC from an Indian consulate in the country where he currently resides.


----------



## sameerb

jairichi said:


> He needs to apply for a PCC from an Indian consulate in the country where he currently resides.


:thumb:


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats mahesh..




mahesh.marri said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Received Grant today morning ,for myself,wife and kid. I am constant watcher of this forum and thanks to everyone whoever contributing here.Its great work.
> 
> Congratulations to whoever grant today.
> 
> Its exactly 3months after the CO contacted.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Tim




TimJO said:


> Thank God!! I got my grant today May the 26th 2016!!! It was a short wait yet a harsh one. Wish all of best to all applicants who are eagerly waiting for their visa grants! and Always stay positive. When we look at the processing time for some other countries such as Canada, we really realize that DIBP are doing a fantastic Job. Good Bless Australia!!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Vizyzz




Vizyzz said:


> *Yahoooooo !! Got the grant for myself and Spouse on 4:30 AM IST.*
> 
> Thanks to God and all the members of this forum who helped me in this difficult journey.


----------



## sameerb

jairichi said:


> He needs to apply for a PCC from an Indian consulate in the country where he currently resides.


Can you share how much fee they charge for issuing PCC from India?

Also, Whats the process for getting PCC from Saudi Arabia (for Indians)?

:/


----------



## jairichi

sameerberlas said:


> Can you share how much fee they charge for issuing PCC from India?
> 
> Also, Whats the process for getting PCC from Saudi Arabia (for Indians)?
> 
> :/


SR 94.
EMBASSY OF INDIA, RIYADH
http://www.indianembassy.org.sa/WebFiles/Form2.pdf

Police Clearance Certificate (PCC)
(Time Required : RIYADH-ISSUED PASSPORTS- ONE WEEK AND IN OTHER CASES, 30 DAYS- SUBJECT TO CLEAR RECORDS AVAILABLE IN THE SYSTEM.

Requirements:-

Application in the Miscellaneous Services Form (Form 2.pdf)
Original Passport (including subsequent additional booklets if any)
Photocopy of inside cover pages and other relevant pages of the passport.
Two passport size photographs.
Letter from Embassy which has asked for Police Clearance Certificate.
In case, the present passport was issued by the Passport Issuing Authority other than Embassy of India, Riyadh (or issued by Riyadh within the last one year), a reference is made to the original/previous passport issuing authority and may take a few weeks time for the confirmation to be received. The PCC is issued only after receipt of such confirmation.


----------



## Onshore

Wtf can't believe is it system error or delayed mail. At 5:39 am Australian time when I woke up to go gym I saw email notification came 2 min earlier saying eoi suspended . Quickly I logged in immi account and here I am visa granted. It says visa granted 28 May. Updating more soon.


----------



## SmartB

Hi All, I've searched the forum but couldn't find a clear answer. How do you go about adding a newborn baby to an existing application? 

Thanks


----------



## Onshore

16 feb applied 189 ICT business analyst 
3 March co request Pte send via website
22 March sent it through website 
May 23 called agent and asked him to send email to co ( he did in 1 hour )
28 May visa grant 
Brisbane office 
Seriously can't believe it came when I dint expect ( I mean at this time morning 5:39 am) last night I checked Friday 7 pm Australia time application was still under process and today got it this early. havnt got call from agent yet no need now lol

Good luck to all members !!! Best advice is not to expect and u will get it . All d best to everyone and may God bless everyone! Thanx everyone !


----------



## jairichi

SmartB said:


> Hi All, I've searched the forum but couldn't find a clear answer. How do you go about adding a newborn baby to an existing application?
> 
> Thanks


Congrats.
Fill the below mentioned forms and submit them.
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1022.pdf
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1436.pdf


----------



## Ind79

Onshore said:


> 16 feb applied 189 ICT business analyst
> 3 March co request Pte send via website
> 22 March sent it through website
> May 23 called agent and asked him to send email to co ( he did in 1 hour )
> 28 May visa grant
> Brisbane office
> Seriously can't believe it came when I dint expect ( I mean at this time morning 5:39 am) last night I checked Friday 7 pm Australia time application was still under process and today got it this early. havnt got call from agent yet no need now lol
> 
> Good luck to all members !!! Best advice is not to expect and u will get it . All d best to everyone and may God bless everyone! Thanx everyone !


Congrats mate. I have the same timelines as yours...ICT Business Analyst, lodged 16 Feb, CO contact 10 march, 23 march submitted requested docs...onshore from Sydney...my agent was going to follow up with CO yesterday. Haven't heard anything yet. ..i hope it get it soon bro...


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Onshore said:


> Wtf can't believe is it system error or delayed mail. At 5:39 am Australian time when I woke up to go gym I saw email notification came 2 min earlier saying eoi suspended . Quickly I logged in immi account and here I am visa granted. It says visa granted 28 May. Updating more soon.



Congrats Onshore.


----------



## psskhal

Hi everyone,

Can we use digital signature on FORM 80 and FORM 1221, instead of printing, signing and scanning it?


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

psskhal said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can we use digital signature on FORM 80 and FORM 1221, instead of printing, signing and scanning it?


No,I don't think they would accept.You have to print the last page sign it,scan it back and attach to the "Form 80".


----------



## sol79

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> psskhal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can we use digital signature on FORM 80 and FORM 1221, instead of printing, signing and scanning it?
> 
> 
> 
> No,I don't think they would accept.You have to print the last page sign it,scan it back and attach to the "Form 80".
Click to expand...


You can fill the form in Adobe or any other pdf software, and sign it by pasting a scan of your signature. Most applicants do that. I did it for by business and current 457 visa.

You can do it manually and scan too.


----------



## suresh1981

Hi All,

Finally, nearly 6 months since lodging my application, I received the grant notification yesterday.

I would like to thank one and all who gave some valuable and timely information.

I wish everyone who have applied and waiting for their turn.

Thanks once again.

Suresh.S

ANZSCO Code: 233211 (65 Points)

02/Dec/15: Visa Lodged
17/Dec/15: 1st CO Contact - Adelaide (Request for Information) - General Requirement
02/Jan/16: Information uploaded including Medical, PCC
15/Feb/16: 2nd CO Contact - Request for more information
02/Mar/16: Additional Info Uploaded
27/May/16: VISA Granted


----------



## sol79

Congrats mate! What additional info did they ask for?


----------



## psskhal

Form 80 seems to be secured, we are not allowed to add/removed pages or edit the page to insert scanned signature. How did you do it?



Self Employed ' 15 said:


> No,I don't think they would accept.You have to print the last page sign it,scan it back and attach to the "Form 80".


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

psskhal said:


> Form 80 seems to be secured, we are not allowed to add/removed pages or edit the page to insert scanned signature. How did you do it?


We can do it for the signature page.As I applied through an agent,they had taken care of it.


----------



## sol79

You shouldn't be editing pages. Just fill in the existing ones (unless yiu need more space for additional details at the end). 
You can add a pic of your signature into the box at the end if you have Acrobat or any pdf editor. You'll find plenty free ones if you google.


----------



## salmangillani

salmangillani said:


> Hello Expats.. I have a very important question. Since I have already got my Medicare while now I am on bridging VISA so can I now suspend my private insurance which was the requirement of graduate visa 485 or I have to pay them premium till I get my grant? your advice would be appreciated..


Sorry to post my question again.. Can anyone please comment on this? I would really appreciate. Thanks


----------



## AbhishekKotian

Onshore said:


> Wtf can't believe is it system error or delayed mail. At 5:39 am Australian time when I woke up to go gym I saw email notification came 2 min earlier saying eoi suspended . Quickly I logged in immi account and here I am visa granted. It says visa granted 28 May. Updating more soon.


Congratulations


----------



## AbhishekKotian

suresh1981 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally, nearly 6 months since lodging my application, I received the grant notification yesterday.
> 
> I would like to thank one and all who gave some valuable and timely information.
> 
> I wish everyone who have applied and waiting for their turn.
> 
> Thanks once again.
> 
> Suresh.S
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233211 (65 Points)
> 
> 02/Dec/15: Visa Lodged
> 17/Dec/15: 1st CO Contact - Adelaide (Request for Information) - General Requirement
> 02/Jan/16: Information uploaded including Medical, PCC
> 15/Feb/16: 2nd CO Contact - Request for more information
> 02/Mar/16: Additional Info Uploaded
> 27/May/16: VISA Granted


Congratulations


----------



## YuviSingh

How much ahead can we schedule an appointment for PCC using Passport Seva Portal?


----------



## YuviSingh

Another question

When can we generate HAP ID, only after submitting the application?

or even before it ?


----------



## Sahiledge

ShammiSyan said:


> Another question
> 
> When can we generate HAP ID, only after submitting the application?
> 
> or even before it ?


You can apply for your pcc a month before your plan of application to be on a safer side, in case the PCC gets delayed. 
You can obviously generate your HAP ID and get your medicals done even before applying.


----------



## kawal_547

ShammiSyan said:


> How much ahead can we schedule an appointment for PCC using Passport Seva Portal?


U van only schedule PCC appointment as per the dates given by them.

We can not select our own dates for PCC appointment 

For HAP, yes we can generate hap ID before visa lodgement too


----------



## jairichi

ShammiSyan said:


> Another question
> 
> When can we generate HAP ID, only after submitting the application?
> 
> or even before it ?


You can create HAP ID before lodging visa application through 'my health declarations' link.
Arranging a health examination
Your IED will be determined by your medicals or PCC, whichever expires earlier.


----------



## suewonder

suresh1981 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally, nearly 6 months since lodging my application, I received the grant notification yesterday.
> 
> I would like to thank one and all who gave some valuable and timely information.
> 
> I wish everyone who have applied and waiting for their turn.
> 
> Thanks once again.
> 
> Suresh.S
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233211 (65 Points)
> 
> 02/Dec/15: Visa Lodged
> 17/Dec/15: 1st CO Contact - Adelaide (Request for Information) - General Requirement
> 02/Jan/16: Information uploaded including Medical, PCC
> 15/Feb/16: 2nd CO Contact - Request for more information
> 02/Mar/16: Additional Info Uploaded
> 27/May/16: VISA Granted


hi suresh,
congratulation...mate.your occupation is similar to me. was there any employment verification?


----------



## asqaslam

Hello,
My matriculation certificate has a different date of birth than my other documents, I was wondering if this will create an issue in my case?
Thanks


----------



## lugia1

To my surprise, I got direct grant today from Brisbane Office. I did not know that they were working on Saturdays to be honest. I applied on 11th May as soon as I got the invitation. Over the next 9-10 days I frontloaded all documents (along with local and Australian police check and health control) and 17 days after my application I got my visa grant.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

lugia1 said:


> To my surprise, I got direct grant today from Brisbane Office. I did not know that they were working on Saturdays to be honest. I applied on 11th May as soon as I got the invitation. Over the next 9-10 days I frontloaded all documents (along with local and Australian police check and health control) and 17 days after my application I got my visa grant.



Congratulations.


----------



## Sahiledge

lugia1 said:


> To my surprise, I got direct grant today from Brisbane Office. I did not know that they were working on Saturdays to be honest. I applied on 11th May as soon as I got the invitation. Over the next 9-10 days I frontloaded all documents (along with local and Australian police check and health control) and 17 days after my application I got my visa grant.


Congratulations!! 
Hope others also get a quick grant like you. 
All the best for future.


----------



## jairichi

asqaslam said:


> Hello,
> My matriculation certificate has a different date of birth than my other documents, I was wondering if this will create an issue in my case?
> Thanks


Do not upload your matriculation certificate.


----------



## asqaslam

jairichi said:


> Do not upload your matriculation certificate.


Thanks for the response. 
But wouldn't that create any issues? wouldnt they ask why I haven't uploaded that.
Thanks


----------



## jairichi

asqaslam said:


> Thanks for the response.
> But wouldn't that create any issues? wouldnt they ask why I haven't uploaded that.
> Thanks


Matriculation certificate is not a mandatory document, if I am not wrong.
I had uploaded documents from my bachelor's onwards.


----------



## psskhal

Do we need to upload the National Identity Documents as well, ones we mention when filling up visa lodge application, like citizenship ID, driving license


----------



## jairichi

psskhal said:


> Do we need to upload the National Identity Documents as well, ones we mention when filling up visa lodge application, like citizenship ID, driving license


You can, if you want to. I mentioned US Social Security Card number but did not upload the document.


----------



## aussieby2016

suresh1981 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally, nearly 6 months since lodging my application, I received the grant notification yesterday.
> 
> I would like to thank one and all who gave some valuable and timely information.
> 
> I wish everyone who have applied and waiting for their turn.
> 
> Thanks once again.
> 
> Suresh.S
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233211 (65 Points)
> 
> 02/Dec/15: Visa Lodged
> 17/Dec/15: 1st CO Contact - Adelaide (Request for Information) - General Requirement
> 02/Jan/16: Information uploaded including Medical, PCC
> 15/Feb/16: 2nd CO Contact - Request for more information
> 02/Mar/16: Additional Info Uploaded
> 27/May/16: VISA Granted


Congrats....Finally some civil guys getting their grants....


----------



## SmartB

jairichi said:


> Congrats.
> Fill the below mentioned forms and submit them.
> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1022.pdf
> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1436.pdf


Thank you very much. 
About the forms... Should they be sent to the CO or attached via immi account or both. Will the CO then generate an HAP ID for the baby?


----------



## jairichi

SmartB said:


> Thank you very much.
> About the forms... Should they be sent to the CO or attached via immi account or both. Will the CO then generate an HAP ID for the baby?


Upload it in immiaccount and send to CO as well. I do not know how to generate HAP ID in your situation. But, look at this thread to get an idea
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...id-after-adding-newborn-my-application-3.html


----------



## asqaslam

jairichi said:


> Matriculation certificate is not a mandatory document, if I am not wrong.
> I had uploaded documents from my bachelor's onwards.


Thanks, thats a relief then.


----------



## horizon80

Hello All. I received the invite on 25/05/2016. Can anyone please comment whether we need to certify all the scan copies of document with 'True Copy' or color scan copy of originals are sufficient to be uploaded as the proof?

Thanks


----------



## pras07

horizon80 said:


> Hello All. I received the invite on 25/05/2016. Can anyone please comment whether we need to certify all the scan copies of document with 'True Copy' or color scan copy of originals are sufficient to be uploaded as the proof?
> 
> Thanks


You can submit color scanned copies provided should be clearly. Black and white documents you can notorize with 'true copy certified'. However, payslips, form 16 and ITR not required to be notorized.


----------



## chouse

horizon80 said:


> Hello All. I received the invite on 25/05/2016. Can anyone please comment whether we need to certify all the scan copies of document with 'True Copy' or color scan copy of originals are sufficient to be uploaded as the proof? Thanks


 colour scanned originals are ok


----------



## horizon80

Thanks a lot Pras and Chouse for your quick response


----------



## asqaslam

Let me explain a little, I have a bachelor equivalent advance diploma awarded in 2013, a bachelor degree award in December 2014 and a masters in 2016. Now I want to claim 5 points for employment. If I have a suitable assessment on a bachelor equivalent qualification (Advance Diploma), can I claim 15 points available for the bachelor and Masters and then claim 5 points for employment?

Would really appreciate a little help on this.


----------



## YuviSingh

jairichi said:


> You can create HAP ID before lodging visa application through 'my health declarations' link.
> Arranging a health examination
> Your IED will be determined by your medicals or PCC, whichever expires earlier.


As i have already got my invite.

I am from Punjab and have that as my permanent address on my Passport.
My current address is of Bangalore where i am working.
I used this as my current address when i applied for 457 earlier.

And someone has told that it might take time for PCC if different addresses?
Like what will be the flow of getting police clearance and How much time can it approx. take ?


----------



## pras07

ShammiSyan said:


> As i have already got my invite.
> 
> I am from Punjab and have that as my permanent address on my Passport.
> My current address is of Bangalore where i am working.
> I used this as my current address when i applied for 457 earlier.
> 
> And someone has told that it might take time for PCC if different addresses?
> Like what will be the flow of getting police clearance and How much time can it approx. take ?


Well, there is no problem if you have different address in passport. You need to arrange below documents in order to have PCC at current address.

1. Address proof of current address where you can show 1 year continuity, such as gas bill, mobile bill. Best would be bank passbook with photo attached with current address. Even private bank also accepted but you should have photo attached in passbook with 1 year entries.
2. Visa invitation letter
3. Existing passport copy


----------



## jairichi

ShammiSyan said:


> As i have already got my invite.
> 
> I am from Punjab and have that as my permanent address on my Passport.
> My current address is of Bangalore where i am working.
> I used this as my current address when i applied for 457 earlier.
> 
> And someone has told that it might take time for PCC if different addresses?
> Like what will be the flow of getting police clearance and How much time can it approx. take ?


Approach your PSK to get a PCC. You will need to provide documents as proof of current address. Worst case if delayed (due to your current address being different from your permanent address) you will still get it within a month.


----------



## YuviSingh

pras07 said:


> Well, there is no problem if you have different address in passport. You need to arrange below documents in order to have PCC at current address.
> 
> 1. Address proof of current address where you can show 1 year continuity, such as gas bill, mobile bill. Best would be bank passbook with photo attached with current address. Even private bank also accepted but you should have photo attached in passbook with 1 year entries.
> 2. Visa invitation letter
> 3. Existing passport copy



So i will need to take all these documents and book an appointment at the PSK where my passport was issued right ?

Or bangalore PSK ?


----------



## YuviSingh

jairichi said:


> Approach your PSK to get a PCC. You will need to provide documents as proof of current address. Worst case if delayed (due to your current address being different from your permanent address) you will still get it within a month.


So my PSK will be the one where i was issued my Passport right?

Also is there a time limit that you need to upload PCC within this time ?


----------



## jairichi

ShammiSyan said:


> So i will need to take all these documents and book an appointment at the PSK where my passport was issued right ?
> 
> Or bangalore PSK ?


You can go to Bangalore PSK if it is convenient for you.


----------



## pras07

ShammiSyan said:


> So i will need to take all these documents and book an appointment at the PSK where my passport was issued right ?
> 
> Or bangalore PSK ?


Bangalore PSK.

I am also staying at Bangalore but my PP address was Delhi. All you have to provide address proof showing 1 year continuity.

You can talk to passport customer care 18002581800 for more details.


----------



## SmartB

jairichi said:


> Upload it in immiaccount and send to CO as well. I do not know how to generate HAP ID in your situation. But, look at this thread to get an idea
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...id-after-adding-newborn-my-application-3.html


Thanks a lot. 
A few more questions, how do I attach copies of passport, photo and BC? Will the baby's name be generated after submitting those forms? How do make payment?


----------



## asqaslam

asqaslam said:


> Thanks, thats a relief then.


Let me explain a little, I have a bachelor equivalent advance diploma awarded in 2013, a bachelor degree award in December 2014 and a masters in 2016. Now I want to claim 5 points for employment. If I have a suitable assessment on a bachelor equivalent qualification (Advance Diploma), can I claim 15 points available for the bachelor and Masters and then claim 5 points for employment?

Would really appreciate a little help on this.


----------



## asqaslam

jairichi said:


> You can go to Bangalore PSK if it is convenient for you.


Let me explain a little, I have a bachelor equivalent advance diploma awarded in 2013, a bachelor degree award in December 2014 and a masters in 2016. Now I want to claim 5 points for employment. If I have a suitable assessment on a bachelor equivalent qualification (Advance Diploma), can I claim 15 points available for the bachelor and Masters and then claim 5 points for employment?

Would really appreciate a little help on this.


----------



## YuviSingh

pras07 said:


> Bangalore PSK.
> 
> I am also staying at Bangalore but my PP address was Delhi. All you have to provide address proof showing 1 year continuity.
> 
> You can talk to passport customer care 18002581800 for more details.


But if i want to do it at Chandigarh too it is fine ?

As I travelling home.


----------



## jairichi

ShammiSyan said:


> But if i want to do it at Chandigarh too it is fine ?
> 
> As I travelling home.


It might delay the process as police verification might be required for your current address. Wait for someone to confirm it.


----------



## jairichi

SmartB said:


> Thanks a lot.
> A few more questions, how do I attach copies of passport, photo and BC? Will the baby's name be generated after submitting those forms? How do make payment?


I am just guessing. Once you upload those two forms CO might create provisions to upload all documents related to your newborn baby.


----------



## asqaslam

I have a bachelor equivalent advance diploma awarded in 2013, a bachelor degree award in December 2014 and a masters in 2016. Now I want to claim 5 points for employment. If I have a suitable assessment on a bachelor equivalent qualification (Advance Diploma), can I claim 15 points available for the bachelor and Masters and then claim 5 points for employment?

Would really appreciate a little help on this.


----------



## pras07

ShammiSyan said:


> But if i want to do it at Chandigarh too it is fine ?
> 
> As I travelling home.


You can do anywhere if you are able to provide 1 year address proof of present address and manage further police verification.


----------



## amit_saha1986

*Help with points calculation*

Hi all

Happy to see so many successful applications.

Please help me to know how points will be calculated for me in education and work experience.

I have done Bsc Hotel Management and Catering technology (2006-2009) will it be considered bachelor degree or trade qualification?

I have worked since Nov 2008 Wipro BPO designation Associate.... Feb 2010 HSBC data processing India Pvt Ltd. designation IT analyst.. Mar 2012 HCL axon Malaysia .. Software engineer.. Sep 2013 Capgemini India.. designation software consultant.. till date.. there is no gap of more then 15 days between companies. How many points will I get in work experience??

Hope to see some good replies.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## YuviSingh

pras07 said:


> You can do anywhere if you are able to provide 1 year address proof of present address and manage further police verification.


ok, thanks for information.

Sounds good.


----------



## jairichi

amit_saha1986 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Happy to see so many successful applications.
> 
> Please help me to know how points will be calculated for me in education and work experience.
> 
> I have done Bsc Hotel Management and Catering technology (2006-2009) will it be considered bachelor degree or trade qualification?
> 
> I have worked since Nov 2008 Wipro BPO designation Associate.... Feb 2010 HSBC data processing India Pvt Ltd. designation IT analyst.. Mar 2012 HCL axon Malaysia .. Software engineer.. Sep 2013 Capgemini India.. designation software consultant.. till date.. there is no gap of more then 15 days between companies. How many points will I get in work experience??
> 
> Hope to see some good replies.:fingerscrossed:


If your assessment agency is ACS you will lose 4 years of your work experience for determining the date deemed skilled. This is because your education and professional experience is not relevant.


----------



## amit_saha1986

*Help with points calculation*



jairichi said:


> If your assessment agency is ACS you will lose 4 years of your work experience for determining the date deemed skilled. This is because your education and professional experience is not relevant.


Will I still get the bachelor degree points?? in the education category


----------



## jairichi

asqaslam said:


> I have a bachelor equivalent advance diploma awarded in 2013, a bachelor degree award in December 2014 and a masters in 2016. Now I want to claim 5 points for employment. If I have a suitable assessment on a bachelor equivalent qualification (Advance Diploma), can I claim 15 points available for the bachelor and Masters and then claim 5 points for employment?
> 
> Would really appreciate a little help on this.


If your degree is considered equivalent to Australia's bachelor's or higher you get 15 points.
If you have work experience relevant to education then you will get relevant points for that employment. You cannot substitute education to get employment points.


----------



## amit_saha1986

jairichi said:


> If your degree is considered equivalent to Australia's bachelor's or higher you get 15 points.
> If you have work experience relevant to education then you will get relevant points for that employment. You cannot substitute education to get employment points.


I am aware that education and work exp are two different areas ..

what i meant was if BSc hotel management and catering technology is consider as bachelor is Australia. because if i get those points I get passed 60 points even after 4 years being deducted from my work exp which will make my work exp as 3 years and will get 5 points only


----------



## balweet

Is there anyone who has received his/her grant in this month?


----------



## jairichi

balweet said:


> Is there anyone who has received his/her grant in this month?


Yes.


----------



## balweet

lugia1 said:


> To my surprise, I got direct grant today from Brisbane Office. I did not know that they were working on Saturdays to be honest. I applied on 11th May as soon as I got the invitation. Over the next 9-10 days I frontloaded all documents (along with local and Australian police check and health control) and 17 days after my application I got my visa grant.


congrats! !!!
hope others get it done soon.


----------



## balweet

jairichi said:


> Yes.


when did you applied for grant exactly


----------



## jairichi

balweet said:


> when did you applied for grant exactly


All details are in my signature. Applied on 30th March 2016. Grant approved 25th May 2016.


----------



## balweet

jairichi said:


> All details are in my signature. Applied on 30th March 2016. Grant approved 25th May 2016.


thanks for the repeated information


----------



## conjoinme

jairichi said:


> Matriculation certificate is not a mandatory document, if I am not wrong.
> I had uploaded documents from my bachelor's onwards.


True, it asks for details of tertiary education and onwards. I didn't upload anything other than bachelors


----------



## conjoinme

psskhal said:


> Do we need to upload the National Identity Documents as well, ones we mention when filling up visa lodge application, like citizenship ID, driving license


I have uploaded all like pan card, ssn, DL. Not mandatory but I think it might add on to the genuineness of the person.


----------



## conjoinme

horizon80 said:


> Hello All. I received the invite on 25/05/2016. Can anyone please comment whether we need to certify all the scan copies of document with 'True Copy' or color scan copy of originals are sufficient to be uploaded as the proof?
> 
> Thanks


I uploaded color scans of originals. Should be ok as have been reported multiple times on this forum if I remember.


----------



## conjoinme

jairichi said:


> If your assessment agency is ACS you will lose 4 years of your work experience for determining the date deemed skilled. This is because your education and professional experience is not relevant.


I have a different view, jairichi. If the degree doesn't have any IT/computer subjects then RPL route need to be taken with ACS and exp. deduction could be 6 years.

Amit, check ACS website. It has all the details. Good Luck


----------



## jairichi

conjoinme said:


> I have a different view, jairichi. If the degree doesn't have any IT/computer subjects then RPL route need to be taken with ACS and exp. deduction could be 6 years.
> 
> Amit, check ACS website. It has all the details. Good Luck


You are correct conjoinme. Yes, taking RPL route will be wiser and in that case as you said 6 years of work experience will be lost.


----------



## sumM

*Help required!*

Hi All,

Have a question - my brother wants to get 189 with Mechanical Engineer with 6 yrs experience as process engineer in an automobile company.

What is the process he should follow to apply when the quotas reset...

Thanx in advance!


----------



## balweet

sumM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have a question - my brother wants to get 189 with Mechanical Engineer with 6 yrs experience as process engineer in an automobile company.
> 
> What is the process he should follow to apply when the quotas reset...
> 
> Thanx in advance!


hi
your brother lies in 233512 category of new SOL list which is yet to come in effect from 1st July 2016

Step 1:-
appear in IELTS exam and score 7 each in order to get 10 points out of 60 for visa. 

Step2.-
get your skills and qualifications assessed from EA (Engineers Australia) under the category of 233512 (Mechanical Engineer). For that you would need to write a CDR ( competency demonstration report). You can get a no. samples of it on Internet easily. You can also hire assistance from some professionals. 
EA also assesses your CDR on a fast track bases, for which, they'll charge a bit extra, but, you will get your assessment in approximately 10 days. 
Note:- EA will only assess your report if you score at least 6 bands in each section of IELTS.

Based on your EA assessment (if everything goes in your favour), you'll get
15 points for Bachelors degree.

15 points for 6 years of experience (which is very difficult but not impossible, because they deduct 1 to 2 years out your total experience) otherwise they will give you 3 to 5 years positive experience by which you shall be able to accumulate 10 points for visa. 

Step 3:- 
examine your points on the following bases
Age: 25-32:- 30 points
33-40:- 25 points

Qualification:- 15 points

Experience:- 15 points/ 10 points

IELTS:- 10 points

Grand total shall be at least 60 points. 

Step 4:- 
lodge your EOI (Expression of interest) on the bases of your points accumulated. You will get your invitation within 20 to 30 days maximum.

Step 5:- (When invitation comes. )
Pay your visa fees and then upload all your document on DIBP website along with your IELTS and EA outcome letter. 

Then just sit and wait for your grant. 

That was just a glimpse for the whole process. You can search related topics, of every step i have typed here, on Internet for more clarification. 

Thanks.


----------



## YuviSingh

Page 5/17 that somehow due to glitch i can't see has the following questions:

"Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a Visa?"

Answer to this should be "Yes". As i got my 457 earlier this month. Correct me if wrong?
But 

"Does the applicant have an Australian Visa Grant Number ?"

"Does this applicant have an Australian Visa Label in their current Passport or previous passport?"

Current Scenario:

==>Have 457 but i am in India, Have not travelled yet.
==>The opportunity i was to go for got cancelled so probably might take some time to go. May be 2-3 months ? But visa is still Valid
==>In Forms , They ask for
Are you in Australia? 
Type of Visa you hold,Reason for Journey, Name on Visa, Date of Arrival

Where on these forms should i mention about 457 Visa Details?

Can someone answer these questions?


----------



## agokarn

ShammiSyan said:


> Another question
> 
> When can we generate HAP ID, only after submitting the application?
> 
> or even before it ?



Hi, you can generate a HAP ID using the myheathdeclarations option on the border site. i did that so i can confirm it is possible. in this case, the only thing is that you shouldnt submit eoi within those 8-10 days when the results are completed. it has significant delays if your file is already in the system when doing mhd.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

I have crossed 90 days and I have a question for Expats and look forward for assistance::

I have applied through an agent but I need to know-

Can I myself send an email to DIBP asking for the status or is it that only agent can send the email to DIBP(for application status/follow-up) since he has been made face for the communications with DIBP?

Experts guidance are appreciated and anyone who has genuine awareness are most welcome to reply.

Also someone pls support with appropriate matter for email.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gnt

I guess I have to wait another 30 days as my last CO contact was on 1st of April so 90 days will be on about 1st of July .


----------



## vikaschandra

jitinbhasin21 said:


> I have crossed 90 days and I have a question for Expats and look forward for assistance::
> 
> I have applied through an agent but I need to know-
> 
> Can I myself send an email to DIBP asking for the status or is it that only agent can send the email to DIBP(for application status/follow-up) since he has been made face for the communications with DIBP?
> 
> Experts guidance are appreciated and anyone who has genuine awareness are most welcome to reply.
> 
> Also someone pls support with appropriate matter for email.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Jithin did you fill or signed form 956 while visa lodge if yes then that would mean you have authorised the agent to do all the communication with DIBP on your behalf and in this case DIBP may not entertain your query. 

Some time back an individual who had applied through Migration Agent had called DIBP and was advised hy dibp official to contact the agent for information.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

vikaschandra said:


> Jithin did you fill or signed form 956 while visa lodge if yes then that would mean you have authorised the agent to do all the communication with DIBP on your behalf and in this case DIBP may not entertain your query.
> 
> Some time back an individual who had applied through Migration Agent had called DIBP and was advised hy dibp official to contact the agent for information.


Hey Vikas I did not fill any form 956. While submitting the 17 pages application, only agent was mentioned in as Authorized recipient of electronic communications no where else.

Infact when I told my agent today to follow-up with DIBP, he informed with CO details, contact email id and phone no and asked that you can also write a query to them and also informed that currently average time for visa grant is 5-6months(which is a separate story).

So I think I can communicate. Now please assist in appropriately composing a good email which will enable DIBP to send a better reply-different fro usual copy paste standard response. Thanks.


----------



## vikaschandra

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Hey Vikas I did not fill any form 956. While submitting the 17 pages application, only agent was mentioned in as Authorized recipient of electronic communications no where else.
> 
> Infact when I told my agent today to follow-up with DIBP, he informed with CO details, contact email id and phone no and asked that you can also write a query to them and also informed that currently average time for visa grant is 5-6months(which is a separate story).
> 
> So I think I can communicate. Now please assist in appropriately composing a good email which will enable DIBP to send a better reply-different fro usual copy paste standard response. Thanks.


Well in that case you can write to DIBP and hopefully they would reply. I would rather suggest you give them a call then writing email. 

Further if you wish to write to them make sure you mention the File Number in the Subject Line

Include below details in the email body

Client Name:
Date of Birth:
Date of Visa Application:
TRN:
File Number:

Request them for updates in your application outlining the duration it has already completed. 

Hope you hear from them soon. Best wishes with your application


----------



## conjoinme

ShammiSyan said:


> Page 5/17 that somehow due to glitch i can't see has the following questions:
> 
> "Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a Visa?"
> 
> Answer to this should be "Yes". As i got my 457 earlier this month. Correct me if wrong?
> But
> 
> "Does the applicant have an Australian Visa Grant Number ?"
> 
> "Does this applicant have an Australian Visa Label in their current Passport or previous passport?"
> 
> Current Scenario:
> 
> ==>Have 457 but i am in India, Have not travelled yet.
> ==>The opportunity i was to go for got cancelled so probably might take some time to go. May be 2-3 months ? But visa is still Valid
> ==>In Forms , They ask for
> Are you in Australia?
> Type of Visa you hold,Reason for Journey, Name on Visa, Date of Arrival
> 
> Where on these forms should i mention about 457 Visa Details?
> 
> Can someone answer these questions?


I also didn't find this page while submitting, tried 3 different laptops, ipad etc and all kind of browsers. Some technical issue in their online form I believe. I submitted without this info but mentioned in form 80 about it.


----------



## SmartB

jairichi said:


> I am just guessing. Once you upload those two forms CO might create provisions to upload all documents related to your newborn baby.


Thanks again. Will do just that. 
Do you pay for the new born baby? No information about that anywhere.


----------



## jairichi

SmartB said:


> Thanks again. Will do just that.
> Do you pay for the new born baby? No information about that anywhere.


From what I read in related threads posted in 2014 and 2015 it used to be free. Not sure whether there is any change in that.


----------



## SmartB

jairichi said:


> From what I read in related threads posted in 2014 and 2015 it used to be free. Not sure whether there is any change in that.


So I read and was wondering if the info is still valid. I think I will just upload those 2 forms to immi and send to CO for now. 

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Rizwan125

Any one with similar timeline ???????

Its been more than *130 days* since waiting

My timeline as follows (Mechanical-233512-onshore)

189 Visa Applied---21 Jan 2016
CO Contact 1-------12 feb 2016(Asking for Fresh Australian PCC)
Skill Select Contact--04 April 2016(Asking for Computerized filled form 80 & 1221
Employer Verification---07 April 2016
CO Contact 2----------15 April Additional Form 80 Questions

Now Waiting Waiting Waiting

Any News From Brisbane Team???


----------



## pumpedupwithprep

Hi Guys,

I need help with one of the queries I have.
I have a Bachelor Degree in Mechanical Engineering and started employment with a software company on 30 August 2007. During my tenure with first company was deputed to Australia on a 457 Visa for 13 months. I have a relieving letter for Australian Employment. I have in total 8 years 9 months experience. Cleared PTE with a score above 65 points and I'm under 32 years age. I am not sure if they consider Australian experience and should I wait for 3 months to complete 9 years to get the ACS done.


----------



## sol79

ACS will deduct at least 4 yrs of work exp since your degree isn't an ICT major. So I suggest completing 9 years, if your calculation falls short of 65 points total (as your relevant work exp would fall below 5 yrs as of now). 65 points gets you a quick eoi invitation.


----------



## Raiyan

Dear Experts

I have paid (online) VAC2 fee for my spouse and did not inform DIBP yet about my payment. The VAC2 payment instruction clearly says below -

---
If you are paying by the Australia Post billpay system, you can make your payment(s) on
Australia Post’s website at www.postbillpay.com.au, over the phone or in person at an
Australia Post office. *You do not need to advise us separately once the payment(s) have
been made.*
---

Little bit confused how CO will know that I have paid my fee, if I do not mail DIBP about my payment, with payment receipt.

1. There is no IP active IP button in my application now.


----------



## pras07

Raiyan said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> I have paid (online) VAC2 fee for my spouse and did not inform DIBP yet about my payment. The VAC2 payment instruction clearly says below -
> 
> ---
> If you are paying by the Australia Post billpay system, you can make your payment(s) on
> Australia Post’s website at www.postbillpay.com.au, over the phone or in person at an
> Australia Post office. *You do not need to advise us separately once the payment(s) have
> been made.*
> ---
> 
> Little bit confused how CO will know that I have paid my fee, if I do not mail DIBP about my payment, with payment receipt.
> 
> 1. There is no IP active IP button in my application now.


You call DIBP and check with reception lady how to inform CO about your VAC2 payment and she will take you further.


----------



## pumpedupwithprep

sol79 said:


> ACS will deduct at least 4 yrs of work exp since your degree isn't an ICT major. So I suggest completing 9 years, if your calculation falls short of 65 points total (as your relevant work exp would fall below 5 yrs as of now). 65 points gets you a quick eoi invitation.


Thanks sol79....I have an Australian experience from 10/09/2012 to 30/09/2013 (13 months). If they consider experience from 09/2011 (after deducting 4 years since I joined in end of August in 2007) ...I would have 45 months of valid Indian experience and 13 months of Australian experience. Completing another 3 months would fetch me 4 years of Indian experience... May be I will wait and complete 3 months considering worst case scenario of ACS deducting 5 years of work experience ...


----------



## gnt

Rizwan125 said:


> Any one with similar timeline ???????
> 
> Its been more than *130 days* since waiting
> 
> My timeline as follows (Mechanical-233512-onshore)
> 
> 189 Visa Applied---21 Jan 2016
> CO Contact 1-------12 feb 2016(Asking for Fresh Australian PCC)
> Skill Select Contact--04 April 2016(Asking for Computerized filled form 80 & 1221
> Employer Verification---07 April 2016
> CO Contact 2----------15 April Additional Form 80 Questions
> 
> Now Waiting Waiting Waiting
> 
> Any News From Brisbane Team???


I can totally understand what you are going through. 

117 Days for me. Adelaide Team. CO Contact 1 was on 1 st April so 90 days after that. hopefully will get the grant in next 30 days. 

In your case last CO Contact was on 15th April give them another 90 days. You will get your grant in that timeline.


----------



## sol79

If your points add up to 60 as of now, apply now (unless your job code is ict bus/sys analyst).


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Can anyone support by sharing a sample email/ email template which they would have sent to CO for followup on applciation..

As I also need to send it now and looking for some appropriate and effective text.


----------



## ssaleh

Hi experts ,
i have Two questions , i got visa granted on March -2016 ( myself and all my family) on visa 189.
first question . i am living now in KSA and i want to go to Australia from Jordan , is it possible ? since they write the address on the visa granted .
second question , my wife and son passports will expired soon ( after 4 Months ) , and not possible to travel to anywhere , What i have to do . 
please your help .


----------



## vikaschandra

ssaleh said:


> Hi experts ,
> i have Two questions , i got visa granted on March -2016 ( myself and all my family) on visa 189.
> first question . i am living now in KSA and i want to go to Australia from Jordan , is it possible ? since they write the address on the visa granted .
> second question , my wife and son passports will expired soon ( after 4 Months ) , and not possible to travel to anywhere , What i have to do .
> please your help .


You can travel from any part of the world no restrictions with that

Renew your wife's and Kids passport and update DIBP with the new passport details via Immi Account "Update Us Link"

The new passport details shall be reflected on the VEVO shortly after you send the details to DIBP.

Thereafter you can travel with the new Passport hassle free.


----------



## ssaleh

vikaschandra said:


> You can travel from any part of the world no restrictions with that
> 
> Renew your wife's and Kids passport and update DIBP with the new passport details via Immi Account "Update Us Link"
> 
> The new passport details shall be reflected on the VEVO shortly after you send the details to DIBP.
> 
> Thereafter you can travel with the new Passport hassle free.


Thanks a lot brother for your quick reply ,
unfortunately , i don't have immiacount since my agent did all the immigration process . 
if i fill Form 929 and send it to Australian embassy in Jordan , is it OK ?


----------



## vikaschandra

ssaleh said:


> Thanks a lot brother for your quick reply ,
> unfortunately , i don't have immiacount since my agent did all the immigration process .
> if i fill Form 929 and send it to Australian embassy in Jordan , is it OK ?


Now since there is nothing to do with the agent so use the TRN reference and import the application to a new Immi Account you will be able to see all the details. Keep the immi account as you might need it in the future. 
Sending form 929 to the AHC Jordan might not work as DIBP should have it updated. 

I would advise import your Visa Application to a new Immi Account


----------



## conjoinme

pumpedupwithprep said:


> Thanks sol79....I have an Australian experience from 10/09/2012 to 30/09/2013 (13 months). If they consider experience from 09/2011 (after deducting 4 years since I joined in end of August in 2007) ...I would have 45 months of valid Indian experience and 13 months of Australian experience. Completing another 3 months would fetch me 4 years of Indian experience... May be I will wait and complete 3 months considering worst case scenario of ACS deducting 5 years of work experience ...


Did your degree had any computer related subjects? If yes, they will deduct 4 years (they did for me). If not, you might be asked to take RPL route in which case deduction is 6 years. Check ACS website for the details. Good Luck!


----------



## andreyx108b

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Can anyone support by sharing a sample email/ email template which they would have sent to CO for followup on applciation.. As I also need to send it now and looking for some appropriate and effective text.


There is no template - ask what you need.

Thats it


----------



## Prash2533

Raiyan said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> I have paid (online) VAC2 fee for my spouse and did not inform DIBP yet about my payment. The VAC2 payment instruction clearly says below -
> 
> ---
> If you are paying by the Australia Post billpay system, you can make your payment(s) on
> Australia Post’s website at www.postbillpay.com.au, over the phone or in person at an
> Australia Post office. *You do not need to advise us separately once the payment(s) have
> been made.*
> ---
> 
> Little bit confused how CO will know that I have paid my fee, if I do not mail DIBP about my payment, with payment receipt.
> 
> 1. There is no IP active IP button in my application now.


Hi Raiyan
Congrats ur golden mail wl be out before next friday if you already have done the payment. Just reply on the invoice email you would have received from your COlane:


----------



## horizon80

Hello

Just wanted to confirm whether the 'main language' question in the 189 VISA application refers to your native language? Reason being I am from India and my native language is 'Hindi' while I use 'English' in all the form filling, communication etc.

Thanks


----------



## jairichi

horizon80 said:


> Hello
> 
> Just wanted to confirm whether the 'main language' question in the 189 VISA application refers to your native language? Reason being I am from India and my native language is 'Hindi' while I use 'English' in all the form filling, communication etc.
> 
> Thanks


Hindi will be your main language.


----------



## jairichi

Hope this new week begins with everyone waiting get their grants and proceed with next steps of immigration.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## aus-here-i-come

Do we need to fill the forms with our own handwriting or we can fill in the information using computer? The forms like 80, 1221 and 47A.


----------



## jairichi

aus-here-i-come said:


> Do we need to fill the forms with our own handwriting or we can fill in the information using computer? The forms like 80, 1221 and 47A.


Anyway you prefer. If you want to fill by hand make sure it is legible.


----------



## mohsinahmed84

Hi All, 

I applied for 189 visa on 11th March. CO contacted me for medical and other employment related docs which I uploaded on 28th April After that no contact from CO. 

Please advise should I call them or wait for more time? My agent said now a days DIBP takes 6 months. But I can see some grants came early before 6 months. 


Regards, 

Ahmed


----------



## jairichi

mohsinahmed84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for 189 visa on 11th March. CO contacted me for medical and other employment related docs which I uploaded on 28th April After that no contact from CO.
> 
> Please advise should I call them or wait for more time? My agent said now a days DIBP takes 6 months. But I can see some grants came early before 6 months.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ahmed


If you have submitted all requested documents and clicked on 'information provided' button you have nothing to do other than wait.


----------



## mohsinahmed84

jairichi said:


> If you have submitted all requested documents and clicked on 'information provided' button you have nothing to do other than wait.


Thanks Jairichi My agent has submitted and clicked on "Information Provided " as he told me. 

No employment verification yet as I know.


----------



## jairichi

mohsinahmed84 said:


> Thanks Jairichi My agent has submitted and clicked on "Information Provided " as he told me.
> 
> No employment verification yet as I know.


Good Mohsinahmed84. All you have to do is wait. If CO is satisfied with your documents it will be a grant. Might be this week or next. Good luck.


----------



## mohsinahmed84

jairichi said:


> Good Mohsinahmed84. All you have to do is wait. If CO is satisfied with your documents it will be a grant. Might be this week or next. Good luck.


Thanks for encouraging response hope by the end of this week will get the golden mail


----------



## parthvi

Hi experts,
My brother is completing his bachelor electronics and communication engineering in this June 2016. What is the best way to get in Australia? I meant is it good to go on student visa or applying direct PR? 
Need your immediate opinion please 

Thanks


----------



## jairichi

parthvi said:


> Hi experts,
> My brother is completing his bachelor electronics and communication engineering in this June 2016. What is the best way to get in Australia? I meant is it good to go on student visa or applying direct PR?
> Need your immediate opinion please
> 
> Thanks


Well, check whether he qualifies for a PR visa by using points calculator table. If he is interested to study further then he can go for a student visa.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Hey All waiting applicants I just want to share the latest time frame that has been informed by the DIBP on call person.

I called them up today and asked for the status of application. As usual the person started giving me a standard response that application is under progress.
But Importantly she told me the time frame that these days CO is getting back to the application is:
- last CO contact + 28 days + 2 months and then they start to analyze the applications documents again.

Also it took me 5-10 mins to convince her to look my application particularly and then she asked my details and after checking the application she informed that CO has not get back to the application yet and it may take 2-3 weeks more from now for CO to get back and start processing.

So this is becoming a vicious circle, the more you explore the more you go round and round.

All the best All !!


----------



## conjoinme

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Hey All waiting applicants I just want to share the latest time frame that has been informed by the DIBP on call person.
> 
> - last CO contact + 28 days + 2 months and then they start to analyze the applications documents again.
> 
> All the best All !!


Thanks jitinbhasin21. However, this isn't true for all. Just last week folks have got grant quickly after CO contact. One such example is Vizyzz. His timelines below. I reckon since you have followed up with them you can expect the golden email soon. Good Luck!

------------------------------------------------
Occupation 261312- Software Engineer

EOI Submitted : 11-Mar- 16 for 189(65 Points)
Invited : 27-Apr-16
Visa Lodge : 30-Apr-16
CO assigned : 09-May-16 (Requesting spouse form 80 & Medical for both)--Adelaide
Additional documents uploaded:10-May-16
Grant: :27-May-2016


----------



## andreyx108b

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Hey All waiting applicants I just want to share the latest time frame that has been informed by the DIBP on call person. I called them up today and asked for the status of application. As usual the person started giving me a standard response that application is under progress. But Importantly she told me the time frame that these days CO is getting back to the application is: - last CO contact + 28 days + 2 months and then they start to analyze the applications documents again. Also it took me 5-10 mins to convince her to look my application particularly and then she asked my details and after checking the application she informed that CO has not get back to the application yet and it may take 2-3 weeks more from now for CO to get back and start processing. So this is becoming a vicious circle, the more you explore the more you go round and round. All the best All !!


Its about 60 days after CO contact on average.


----------



## RSK1976

Hi friends, today I called DIBP about my application status. I lodged on 26feb16 and status still "Application received" ie no CO allocated yet.

Initially the person enquired about my passport no, name, dob and visa lodged date.

After that, he told that my application is in processing. They have all the details of my application and the CO will contact if any additional doc is reqd. 

is it any timelines after we called to DIBP? 

I have update here my status for out tracker purposes.. 

All the best to all...

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

RSK1976 said:


> Hi friends, today I called DIBP about my application status. I lodged on 26feb16 and status still "Application received" ie no CO allocated yet. Initially the person enquired about my passport no, name, dob and visa lodged date. After that, he told that my application is in processing. They have all the details of my application and the CO will contact if any additional doc is reqd. is it any timelines after we called to DIBP? I have update here my status for out tracker purposes.. All the best to all... Thanks


Call has no impact.


----------



## kapoor.neha

Completed 70 days today since visa lodged and 50 days since last CO contact. Still waiting...


----------



## mohsinahmed84

kapoor.neha said:


> Completed 70 days today since visa lodged and 50 days since last CO contact. Still waiting...


Same CO last contacted 40 days. Applied since 80 days. No employment verification yet


----------



## kapoor.neha

mohsinahmed84 said:


> Same CO last contacted 40 days. Applied since 80 days. No employment verification yet


Hi Mohsin

the difference between your and my timeline is exactly 10 days and even I haven't had any employment verification till date and still waiting. Do keep in touch..


----------



## Ind79

104 days since visa lodged.

261111 ICT Business Analyst (Total Point: 65)
16.02.2016 Applied
10.03.2016 CO Contact
22.03.2016 Medical Completed
23.03.2016 Additional Documents uploaded
xx.xx.2016 Visa Grant


----------



## andreyx108b

Ind79 said:


> 104 days since visa lodged. 261111 ICT Business Analyst (Total Point: 65) 16.02.2016 Applied 10.03.2016 CO Contact 22.03.2016 Medical Completed 23.03.2016 Additional Documents uploaded xx.xx.2016 Visa Grant


I am sure you will hear within 2 weeks :£


----------



## Ind79

andreyx108b said:


> I am sure you will hear within 2 weeks :£


Thanks Andrey. I really hope they do.


----------



## Sn_Rafi

Hi All,

It has been a month since I replied back to the mail from CO. Still my immi account mail box showing message like 

*Correspondence for this application is currently being sent to the Primary Applicant at the following email address:
---------------
Please check your spam filter if you have not received any correspondence.
To change the address for receiving correspondence, please use the Change of email address link in the Update us page.*

There is no mail I got after that. Do I need to do anything further. Also please see my timeline. Any idea about how the process is delaying?


----------



## RSK1976

Thanks for your prompt reply


----------



## pavamana.girish

*Apply Tourist Visa or Wait?*

Hi All,

I would like to know if I can apply a tourist visa for my wife so that she can come and join me in Australia, while waiting for our 189 visa (I have added my wife as a secondary applicant on the visa application). 

Below is my timeline:
__________________

261313 Software Engineer

Total Points: 70

16/03/2016 - Positive ACS Skills Assessment
17/03/2016 - Submitted EOI
23/03/2016 - Received Invitation
11/04/2016 - Applied Visa (Primary: Myself, Secondary: Wife). Submitted most of the documents (including Form 80)
28/04/2016 - CO Contact requesting Medicals, PCC and few relationship documents.
11/05/2016 - Submitted requested documents except PCC
18/05/2016 - Submitted PCC

Visa Grant: :fingerscrossed:

__________________

~Girish


----------



## jawahar84

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Hey All waiting applicants I just want to share the latest time frame that has been informed by the DIBP on call person.
> 
> I called them up today and asked for the status of application. As usual the person started giving me a standard response that application is under progress.
> But Importantly she told me the time frame that these days CO is getting back to the application is:
> - last CO contact + 28 days + 2 months and then they start to analyze the applications documents again.
> 
> Also it took me 5-10 mins to convince her to look my application particularly and then she asked my details and after checking the application she informed that CO has not get back to the application yet and it may take 2-3 weeks more from now for CO to get back and start processing.
> 
> So this is becoming a vicious circle, the more you explore the more you go round and round.
> 
> All the best All !!



for me its crossed all the dates. Applied on 9th feb-16 and co contacted on 22-feb-16


----------



## kanz12

Myself





Rizwan125 said:


> Any one with similar timeline ???????
> 
> Its been more than *130 days* since waiting
> 
> My timeline as follows (Mechanical-233512-onshore)
> 
> 189 Visa Applied---21 Jan 2016
> CO Contact 1-------12 feb 2016(Asking for Fresh Australian PCC)
> Skill Select Contact--04 April 2016(Asking for Computerized filled form 80 & 1221
> Employer Verification---07 April 2016
> CO Contact 2----------15 April Additional Form 80 Questions
> 
> Now Waiting Waiting Waiting
> 
> Any News From Brisbane Team???


----------



## dakshch

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Hey All waiting applicants I just want to share the latest time frame that has been informed by the DIBP on call person.
> 
> 
> 
> I called them up today and asked for the status of application. As usual the person started giving me a standard response that application is under progress.
> 
> But Importantly she told me the time frame that these days CO is getting back to the application is:
> 
> - last CO contact + 28 days + 2 months and then they start to analyze the applications documents again.
> 
> 
> 
> Also it took me 5-10 mins to convince her to look my application particularly and then she asked my details and after checking the application she informed that CO has not get back to the application yet and it may take 2-3 weeks more from now for CO to get back and start processing.
> 
> 
> 
> So this is becoming a vicious circle, the more you explore the more you go round and round.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best All !!




5 months since CO contact... Thats like CO contact + 28 days + 2 months + 2 months extraa. Haven't started analysing anything.

Still nothing.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

jawahar84 said:


> for me its crossed all the dates. Applied on 9th feb-16 and co contacted on 22-feb-16


After 28days+2 months CO will only come back to your application and start processing. There is no end date of finalization as told over the phone to me, it all depends how much time it takes to analyze the file.


----------



## gnt

I see alot of applicants waiting for Grant since Dec-Jan-Feb. 

I tried to analyse why is it taking long time for a decision and came up with the following reasons. 

PCC from more then 3 countries. 
Employment verification from more then 2 companies. 
Background checks for Parents / Siblings. 

On top of all that in January 2016 they give 4800 invites hence the backlog. 

Please note : Calling up DIBP or sending them an Email might work in some cases but not in all.


----------



## andreyx108b

jitinbhasin21 said:


> After 28days+2 months CO will only come back to your application and start processing. There is no end date of finalization as told over the phone to me, it all depends how much time it takes to analyze the file.


Thats not correct  on average its about 60-70 dats for 90% of applicants.


----------



## kanz12

farina said:


> I applied on 28 Jan,2016 and I am also still waiting.....I hope I can say this soon I got my golden email:fingerscrossed:


same here


----------



## kanz12

andreyx108b said:


> I am sure you will hear within 2 weeks :£


123 Days


----------



## MissionAus_2016

andreyx108b said:


> Thats not correct  on average its about 60-70 dats for 90% of applicants.


I also hope it should not be true but what has been told to me I am informing the same.


----------



## gnt

No news of grant for today ?


----------



## andreyx108b

gnt said:


> No news of grant for today ?


 1 defo


----------



## gautham2712

Same dates ..i lodged on jan 29th and still awaiting.



kanz12 said:


> 123 Days


----------



## gnt

gautham2712 said:


> Same dates ..i lodged on jan 29th and still awaiting.



I lodge on 2nd Feb 3 days after yours


----------



## dinusubba

gnt said:


> No news of grant for today ?


I see three grants reported in immitracker today.


----------



## johnny88

Hi there. I am in the process of applying my 189 visa from Singapore. Really glad to see such a good forum and support here!


----------



## Sn_Rafi

Sn_Rafi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It has been a month since I replied back to the mail from CO. Still my immi account mail box showing message like
> 
> *Correspondence for this application is currently being sent to the Primary Applicant at the following email address:
> ---------------
> Please check your spam filter if you have not received any correspondence.
> To change the address for receiving correspondence, please use the Change of email address link in the Update us page.*
> 
> There is no mail I got after that. Do I need to do anything further. Also please see my timeline. Any idea about how the process is delaying?


Could any one help with my above query?


----------



## johnnyaus

Hello All,

My question is regarding the translation of transcripts. One of my friend has got his B-Tech degree in Hindi and he is applying for ACS. So shall He apply for a duplicate degree in English from university or is there any other way around ?

Currently he is in Delhi and his university is in Indore .

Please help.


----------



## Sahiledge

May be DiBP is having monday blues today.....


----------



## Tarun1410

Guys.. I got an employment Verification call today from AHC. A lady named Aarti called from AHC Delhi at around 9:30 A.M and straightaway jumped to verification. She told me clearly that the call is for visa 189 for which i have submitted an application. After a minute of introduction an Pause (as I was on road and it was raining), she started asking me about the following :

1. Where do I currently work (I told he the answer)
2. What is my designation here (Told her ). she asked is it an IT profile. I told her its mixed IT & Non IT
3. She asked me the joining date here 

for the current employment i do not claim any points.

Then she asked me about my previous employment : ( I claim 5 points for this )
Company Name :
Designation :
Joining and Leaving Dates
CTC
and in depth review of roles and responsibilities. sometimes she went too deep on whether it was a direct role or a liasioning one, trainings, tools etc.

Towards the end, she asked me if I have any specific questions for her. I asked her about the present status of my application. She told me it is assessment in progress (though the immi site shows Application Received). on asking when can i expect a response she told me that the application takes 6 months to process.

They have not reached out to my company yet so dont know how it works.

Keeping my fingers crossed.

Regards,


----------



## harmitraj

Just been assigned Case Officer today! Requested for form 80, medicals & PCCs for spouse & me.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

Tarun1410 said:


> Guys.. I got an employment Verification call today from AHC. A lady named Aarti called from AHC Delhi at around 9:30 A.M and straightaway jumped to verification. She told me clearly that the call is for visa 189 for which i have submitted an application. After a minute of introduction an Pause (as I was on road and it was raining), she started asking me about the following :
> 
> 1. Where do I currently work (I told he the answer)
> 2. What is my designation here (Told her ). she asked is it an IT profile. I told her its mixed IT & Non IT
> 3. She asked me the joining date here
> 
> for the current employment i do not claim any points.
> 
> Then she asked me about my previous employment : ( I claim 5 points for this )
> Company Name :
> Designation :
> Joining and Leaving Dates
> CTC
> and in depth review of roles and responsibilities. sometimes she went too deep on whether it was a direct role or a liasioning one, trainings, tools etc.
> 
> Towards the end, she asked me if I have any specific questions for her. I asked her about the present status of my application. She told me it is assessment in progress (though the immi site shows Application Received). on asking when can i expect a response she told me that the application takes 6 months to process.
> 
> They have not reached out to my company yet so dont know how it works.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Regards,


Hi 

Please let us know Are you employed in India? How long was the verification done for ? did she went into detail about your job? 
it will be very helpful for if can let us know some more questions she asked.

thanks


----------



## abhishek.gupta

gnt said:


> I see alot of applicants waiting for Grant since Dec-Jan-Feb.
> 
> I tried to analyse why is it taking long time for a decision and came up with the following reasons.
> 
> PCC from more then 3 countries.
> Employment verification from more then 2 companies.
> Background checks for Parents / Siblings.
> 
> On top of all that in January 2016 they give 4800 invites hence the backlog.
> 
> Please note : Calling up DIBP or sending them an Email might work in some cases but not in all.


I think you are right... but this long wait is now depressing me. Moreover our entry cutoff date will be dependent on medicals ... we will have much less time to wrap up things here... if we get visa by june or july then we would be entering somewhere in oct or nov (considering 3 months notice). I am worried what would be the job market then in Australia. They might be in Christmax mood...  

and we have to find job and settle in next 4 months and bring our family too..


----------



## sumM

Thanks balweet!

He already has cleared IELTS with 6.5,6.5, 7.5,8. Does he need to improve his score as minimum mandatory requirement?

EA is next step as you suggested...

Even with 10 points for experience he is getting 65. 

Have asked him to subscribe to this thread for first hand wonderful information.




balweet said:


> hi
> your brother lies in 233512 category of new SOL list which is yet to come in effect from 1st July 2016
> 
> Step 1:-
> appear in IELTS exam and score 7 each in order to get 10 points out of 60 for visa.
> 
> Step2.-
> get your skills and qualifications assessed from EA (Engineers Australia) under the category of 233512 (Mechanical Engineer). For that you would need to write a CDR ( competency demonstration report). You can get a no. samples of it on Internet easily. You can also hire assistance from some professionals.
> EA also assesses your CDR on a fast track bases, for which, they'll charge a bit extra, but, you will get your assessment in approximately 10 days.
> Note:- EA will only assess your report if you score at least 6 bands in each section of IELTS.
> 
> Based on your EA assessment (if everything goes in your favour), you'll get
> 15 points for Bachelors degree.
> 
> 15 points for 6 years of experience (which is very difficult but not impossible, because they deduct 1 to 2 years out your total experience) otherwise they will give you 3 to 5 years positive experience by which you shall be able to accumulate 10 points for visa.
> 
> Step 3:-
> examine your points on the following bases
> Age: 25-32:- 30 points
> 33-40:- 25 points
> 
> Qualification:- 15 points
> 
> Experience:- 15 points/ 10 points
> 
> IELTS:- 10 points
> 
> Grand total shall be at least 60 points.
> 
> Step 4:-
> lodge your EOI (Expression of interest) on the bases of your points accumulated. You will get your invitation within 20 to 30 days maximum.
> 
> Step 5:- (When invitation comes. )
> Pay your visa fees and then upload all your document on DIBP website along with your IELTS and EA outcome letter.
> 
> Then just sit and wait for your grant.
> 
> That was just a glimpse for the whole process. You can search related topics, of every step i have typed here, on Internet for more clarification.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## DelhiBoy

vikaschandra said:


> Now since there is nothing to do with the agent so use the TRN reference and import the application to a new Immi Account you will be able to see all the details. Keep the immi account as you might need it in the future.
> Sending form 929 to the AHC Jordan might not work as DIBP should have it updated.
> 
> I would advise import your Visa Application to a new Immi Account


One quick question, if you import the application to the new account does it gets deleted from the other account or it runs parallelly on both the accounts.? In my case my agent was not providing me with the immiaccount id and password so I imported my application into a new account which I created. But now i am confused whether the application in agent account would still be active or it would get deleted? Also would my agent come to know whether I imported the application? Would there be any email or notification go to my agent email address which he used for all correspondence


----------



## abhipunjabi

DelhiBoy said:


> One quick question, if you import the application to the new account does it gets deleted from the other account or it runs parallelly on both the accounts.? In my case my agent was not providing me with the immiaccount id and password so I imported my application into a new account which I created. But now i am confused whether the application in agent account would still be active or it would get deleted? Also would my agent come to know whether I imported the application? Would there be any email or notification go to my agent email address which he used for all correspondence


Hi Delhiboy,

It runs in parallel. The account which created would still be active. You agent will not get to know about the application, he/she won't receive any email notification. The application which you created, just keep it to observe what your agent is doing. Do not upload/modify anything and your agent would never know about it.


----------



## Tarun1410

abhishek.gupta said:


> Hi
> 
> Please let us know Are you employed in India? How long was the verification done for ? did she went into detail about your job?
> it will be very helpful for if can let us know some more questions she asked.
> 
> thanks


Hi,

Yes I am employed in India currently. Verification went on for 20-25 minutes.

Yes.. i had mentioned my roles and responsibilities in 10 points, she went through all of them, taking notes and asking more details.

e.g one of my responsibilities was business requirement gathering. She asked me about all the stakeholders, RTM , RCM etc. she asked me what tools did i use.

she was also very particular about the projects that i have handled, asking full forms for abbrevations etc. 

I found her to be very polite but assertive she wanted specific answers and stopped me if I diverted.

Hope this helps.


----------



## vikaschandra

DelhiBoy said:


> One quick question, if you import the application to the new account does it gets deleted from the other account or it runs parallelly on both the accounts.? In my case my agent was not providing me with the immiaccount id and password so I imported my application into a new account which I created. But now i am confused whether the application in agent account would still be active or it would get deleted? Also would my agent come to know whether I imported the application? Would there be any email or notification go to my agent email address which he used for all correspondence


absolutely no problem you can have multiple accounts. The Agent would still have access to their side of account. 

if the agent has used his/her email address on the immi account only they would be the authorised recipient to receive correspondence with DIBP.

at your end you would also be able to see all the correspondence under Mailbox but would not receive email notification.


----------



## aussieby2016

sumM said:


> Thanks balweet!
> 
> He already has cleared IELTS with 6.5,6.5, 7.5,8. Does he need to improve his score as minimum mandatory requirement?
> 
> EA is next step as you suggested...
> 
> Even with 10 points for experience he is getting 65.
> 
> Have asked him to subscribe to this thread for first hand wonderful information.


As per DIBP website
"You must be able to demonstrate that you have at least competent English language ability at the time you are invited to apply and when you lodge your application." 

which means one must have minimum 6 in each section....hence if the person if fulfilling 60pts or more with competent English (ie 6 in each section of IELTS), then he/she doesn't need to give IELTS again as he fulfils the requirement......rest is all up to you, the more the points the more chances of getting invited in the next round (though 65 is a good score for ITA).....all the best......


----------



## abhishek.gupta

Tarun1410 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes I am employed in India currently. Verification went on for 20-25 minutes.
> 
> Yes.. i had mentioned my roles and responsibilities in 10 points, she went through all of them, taking notes and asking more details.
> 
> e.g one of my responsibilities was business requirement gathering. She asked me about all the stakeholders, RTM , RCM etc. she asked me what tools did i use.
> 
> she was also very particular about the projects that i have handled, asking full forms for abbrevations etc.
> 
> I found her to be very polite but assertive she wanted specific answers and stopped me if I diverted.
> 
> Hope this helps.


thanks this is helpful! may I know in which organization are you working in ?


----------



## Tarun1410

abhishek.gupta said:


> thanks this is helpful! may I know in which organization are you working in ?


Hi, I work for one of the Big 4


----------



## funnybond4u

Tarun1410 said:


> Hi, I work for one of the Big 4


May I know how you submitted your R&R? On company's letter head or statuary declaration?


----------



## Tarun1410

funnybond4u said:


> May I know how you submitted your R&R? On company's letter head or statuary declaration?


It was Statutory Declaration signed by my immediate manager.Post 90 days from my visa lodge nothing happened. sent a reminder email to CO on Friday and got this call today.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Tarun1410 said:


> It was Statutory Declaration signed by my immediate manager.Post 90 days from my visa lodge nothing happened. sent a reminder email to CO on Friday and got this call today.


Point to be noted here and infact same thing was told by my agent also as per his experience:

Sending a follow-up/reminder email at times triggers a verification checks so its better to wait and let them themselves contact us for any verification or VISA Grant.


----------



## Abhishu

Hi Guys,

I need urgent help for below /

While generating the HAP ID, I entered my spouse passport issue / expiry month wrongly and generated the same. based on that I have taken appointment for medical screening also.

Now How to correct the same (As I can not generate the HAP ID again)


----------



## abhishek.gupta

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Point to be noted here and infact same thing was told by my agent also as per his experience:
> 
> Sending a follow-up/reminder email at times triggers a verification checks so its better to wait and let them themselves contact us for any verification or VISA Grant.


I am little confused by this. If they had to verify Job responsibilities and individual's skills capabilities, why didn't they do it at the time of Skills assessment? 

After paying VISA fees why are they going back to skill assessment?


----------



## abhishek.gupta

Tarun1410 said:


> Hi, I work for one of the Big 4


thanks ! I too work for a big MNC and it locations spread across NCR and other cities. Main location is in US, I am not even sure if there is a specific employment verification department and a process for EV. Moreover due to its spread its tough to reach the HR. 

I think this might be the case with you too, otherwise I never heard that they would contact us directly.

May be I am wrong... 

good luck !

I am keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## zeeshan355

gnt said:


> I lodge on 2nd Feb 3 days after yours


I lodged on 19th feb...
timeline mentioned below:
Aus Visa Gurus/ pandits one query:
EMPLOYEMENT verification done on 10th may, how soon can i expect grant if all goes well?
Time line: 
Occupation Category : 233512 MECHANICAL ENGINEER ; 
EA applied: 02/JAN/2015 ;
EA OUTCOME : Positive Outcome for Education + Work Exp (20/01/2016);
PTE Academic on 17th-NOV-2015 ; Result 19th-NOV- 2015 (L/R/W/S) (72/74/68/85)
EOI Submitted : 23RD-JAN- 16 for 189(60 Points)
Invited : 03-FEB-16
Visa Lodge : 19-Feb-16 (DocS upload EXCEPT PCC & MEDICAL FOR ME AND MY WIFE)
1ST CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) : 01-MAR-16 (Requesting PTE SCORE FROM WEBSITE, PCC & MEDICALS)
Provided on 14-MAR-16
2ND CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) : 7TH APR 2016 MISSING PCC INDIA FOR AUSTRALIA.
Provided on 14-MAR-16
EMP. VERIFICATION : 10TH MAY 2016
GRANT: ON THE WAY IAlane:lane:lane:.


----------



## zeeshan355

abhishek.gupta said:


> I am little confused by this. If they had to verify Job responsibilities and individual's skills capabilities, why didn't they do it at the time of Skills assessment?
> 
> After paying VISA fees why are they going back to skill assessment?


we cannot question DIBP, its their descretion, based on CO mood as well.

there are cases where no verification was done at workplace...:confused2::confused2::confused2::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:

i think, strong paper work is the main reason for no employment verification.
:spit::spit::spit::spit:


----------



## zeesharp

*Regarding visa application status*

Guys,

I've applied Australian visa through agent and case officer was assigned to me on March 18,2016 and he requested all the document and I've provided all the documents to my agent and he sent all those documents to CO on April 10,2016, but when I've imported my application through Immi account I can see status is still "Information Requested" but my agent told me that he has sent all the documents to CO. Now , I am worried that application status is still "Information Requested". What will happen? I also send email to my agent that please tell me whats going on ? Experts please suggest what I need to do??? sending documents to CO and application status is "Information Requested" both are sync or different?

Regards,
zeesharp


----------



## zeeshan355

Tarun1410 said:


> Hi, I work for one of the Big 4


BIg Bazaar????????


----------



## pras07

zeesharp said:


> Guys,
> 
> I've applied Australian visa through agent and case officer was assigned to me on March 18,2016 and he requested all the document and I've provided all the documents to my agent and he sent all those documents to CO on April 10,2016, but when I've imported my application through Immi account I can see status is still "Information Requested" but my agent told me that he has sent all the documents to CO. Now , I am worried that application status is still "Information Requested". What will happen? I also send email to my agent that please tell me whats going on ? Experts please suggest what I need to do??? sending documents to CO and application status is "Information Requested" both are sync or different?
> 
> Regards,
> zeesharp


Send screenshot to your agent and ask him why it is still showing 'information reqeusted' then. Don't believe on agents.


----------



## hswadali

Tarun1410 said:


> It was Statutory Declaration signed by my immediate manager.Post 90 days from my visa lodge nothing happened. sent a reminder email to CO on Friday and got this call today.


U got call or your immediate manager who signed SD got the call??


----------



## zeeshan355

Tarun1410 said:


> It was Statutory Declaration signed by my immediate manager.Post 90 days from my visa lodge nothing happened. sent a reminder email to CO on Friday and got this call today.


Your time line matches mine, except the Emp. verification date, mine was on 10th May. received call for me and my manager. best of luck...

I was with my manager when received both calls, so it made easy for me to get things sorted out.

:boxing::boxing::boxing:

awaiting that golden email, to plan further, life seems stand still...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## zeeshan355

abhishek.gupta said:


> Kab ayega humara VISA ...???
> 
> Ab to mujh se office main kaam nahi hota and these guys are doing skills assessment again ?? :boxing::boxing::boxing:


Be patient, and keep yourself busy, or else it will make ur life hell...

dont loose focus on ur current job, which is present, or else if ur company comes to know that ur focus is goes, they might take action against u...

Any which ways they kno that you have applied for Aus PR.

take it as a good advice, sorry if feel bad.


----------



## zeeshan355

pras07 said:


> Send screenshot to your agent and ask him why it is still showing 'information reqeusted' then. Don't believe on agents.


take things in your hands now, no time to waste, it a matter of ur career.

Agent has many applications to handle, and no one can keep a track of ur case better than you yourself.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

zeeshan355 said:


> take things in your hands now, no time to waste, it a matter of ur career.
> 
> Agent has many applications to handle, and no one can keep a track of ur case better than you yourself.


if we create a new immiaccount and import our current application. Can the agent still see and work on the VISA application. or after importing agents role is over and he cant do anything ?


----------



## andreyx108b

abhishek.gupta said:


> if we create a new immiaccount and import our current application. Can the agent still see and work on the VISA application. or after importing agents role is over and he cant do anything ?


 Yes.

He can.


----------



## pras07

abhishek.gupta said:


> if we create a new immiaccount and import our current application. Can the agent still see and work on the VISA application. or after importing agents role is over and he cant do anything ?


He will have full access on your application even if you import to your immi account. However, you do not make any changes. You just login, check the status and logout. 

Please update your timeline in your signature.


----------



## engradnan2828

Check information provided button is clicked or not?



zeesharp said:


> guys,
> 
> i've applied australian visa through agent and case officer was assigned to me on march 18,2016 and he requested all the document and i've provided all the documents to my agent and he sent all those documents to co on april 10,2016, but when i've imported my application through immi account i can see status is still "information requested" but my agent told me that he has sent all the documents to co. Now , i am worried that application status is still "information requested". What will happen? I also send email to my agent that please tell me whats going on ? Experts please suggest what i need to do??? Sending documents to co and application status is "information requested" both are sync or different?
> 
> Regards,
> zeesharp


----------



## zeeshan355

abhishek.gupta said:


> if we create a new immiaccount and import our current application. Can the agent still see and work on the VISA application. or after importing agents role is over and he cant do anything ?


yes he can do his job properly and you will receive the duplicate copy on ur imported account.

In this way u can monitor your application from your side.

Even if he fails to do something you can remind him or do it yourself to avoid any delays.

hope that makes sense.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

zeeshan355 said:


> Be patient, and keep yourself busy, or else it will make ur life hell...
> 
> dont loose focus on ur current job, which is present, or else if ur company comes to know that ur focus is goes, they might take action against u...
> 
> Any which ways they kno that you have applied for Aus PR.
> 
> take it as a good advice, sorry if feel bad.


No, That's OK. I know you are right .... I have decided that I will not follow up with them ..... below is my time line ...but I am not sure if my organization knows that I have applied for PR... its a big organization. They might be reaching to central HR teams. They should be keeping it confidential I hope. 

ICT Business Analyst	261111
Age	25
PTE	20
Education	15
ACS	15
*Total	75*

PTE	31-Dec-15
ACS-apply	1/13/2016
ACS-response	1/28/2016
EOI	2/1/2016
Invitation	2/3/2016
Case lodged	3/9/2016
form 80, medicals	3/25/2016
Query about PTE scores not accessible on PTE website 4/4/2016
Response and scores released	4/5/2016
Grant	????
IED	????


----------



## zeesharp

can it create a problem with our visa application if we import ? without informing to our agent?


----------



## abhipunjabi

zeesharp said:


> can it create a problem with our visa application if we import ? without informing to our agent?


No it won't. Your agent will not know about this.

Regards.


----------



## Tarun1410

hswadali said:


> U got call or your immediate manager who signed SD got the call??


I got the call manager didn't


----------



## Tarun1410

zeeshan355 said:


> Your time line matches mine, except the Emp. verification date, mine was on 10th May. received call for me and my manager. best of luck...
> 
> I was with my manager when received both calls, so it made easy for me to get things sorted out.
> 
> :boxing::boxing::boxing:
> 
> awaiting that golden email, to plan further, life seems stand still...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


My manager or HR haven't got any call /email so far.. Though I called him immediately post this call and apprised him of the call. 

I have seen cases in this forum where only the applicant gets the call.. Lets see how it works..


----------



## Tarun1410

zeeshan355 said:


> we cannot question DIBP, its their descretion, based on CO mood as well.
> 
> there are cases where no verification was done at workplace...:confused2::confused2::confused2::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> i think, strong paper work is the main reason for no employment verification.
> :spit::spit::spit::spit:


I have uploaded everything possible for employment claim.. Still got a verification... Think there is some other criteria.. 

There are cases with no verification, there are cases with only applicant verification, there are cases with verification from both applicant /employer, there are cases with physical verification.. So you never know


----------



## vikaschandra

zeesharp said:


> can it create a problem with our visa application if we import ? without informing to our agent?


Zeesharp what are the documents the Co had requested check under each applicant if those documents are uploaded or not? 
The classical method of communication with the CO is via email which many agents use and send across all the required documents via email. If he has done that he would not be bothered about clicking information provided button. In this case ask your agent if he sent it via email if yes then let him share the auto response that he might have received after sending the documents. 

If the agent has uploaded the documents on immi account then they should click the IP button which would notify DIBP officials. 

I understand that you have imported the application to immi account because the agent did not provide the access and hence you cannot let him know that you have access to it. What you can do in wich case is ask the agent to send you the summary page of your application which would show the current status and all the documents uploaded. This is your right and you can ask for it. Do not panic you will be able to figure out how the application is progressing

By the way there is absolutely no issues or would not cause any problems for visa issuance just because you imported the application.


----------



## shafiq2k

Tarun1410 said:


> My manager or HR haven't got any call /email so far.. Though I called him immediately post this call and apprised him of the call.
> 
> I have seen cases in this forum where only the applicant gets the call.. Lets see how it works..


I my case my HR received a call. The lady asked about some unknown person. My HR told her that there is no such person. She then asked if this telephone number belongs to some business and what kind of office it is? My HR asked her to introduce herself. She then told him that she is calling to verify my employment credentials from embassy. The lady inquired about me. At that time I was away for my lunch break. She asked him about the company, owner, my roles and responsibilities and inquired if I am in office. My HR told her that I am present and at the moment I am out for lunch break. She then asked HR the exact time I left the office for lunch. My HR told her all the details. She then put him on hold and asked her colleague to call me. I received a call on my cell phone and the first question the person (male) asked without any introduction was "where are you at the moment?". I was mentally prepared for verification call so I told him that I am taking my lunch. He then put me on hold. Then after few seconds a lady asked the same question after her introduction "where are you at the moment?", "did you go to office today?", "At what time you started your lunch break?". I answered all the question truthfully. She then said she will call again in case of any questions. 

In short she was verifying all the information with me and with my HR simultaneously on two different calls. So that is my story.


----------



## Tarun1410

shafiq2k said:


> I my case my HR received a call. The lady asked about some unknown person. My HR told her that there is no such person. She then asked if this telephone number belongs to some business and what kind of office it is? My HR asked her to introduce herself. She then told him that she is calling to verify my employment credentials from embassy. The lady inquired about me. At that time I was away for my lunch break. She asked him about the company, owner, my roles and responsibilities and inquired if I am in office. My HR told her that I am present and at the moment I am out for lunch break. She then asked HR the exact time I left the office for lunch. My HR told her all the details. She then put him on hold and asked her colleague to call me. I received a call on my cell phone and the first question the person (male) asked without any introduction was "where are you at the moment?". I was mentally prepared for verification call so I told him that I am taking my lunch. He then put me on hold. Then after few seconds a lady asked the same question after her introduction "where are you at the moment?", "did you go to office today?", "At what time you started your lunch break?". I answered all the question truthfully. She then said she will call again in case of any questions.
> 
> In short she was verifying all the information with me and with my HR simultaneously on two different calls. So that is my story.


I feel lucky reading all this.. I am amazed your HR knows what time you leave for lunch.. 

Hopefully things turn out well for all of us


----------



## nemo2015

Hi Jairichi,

I am also waiting for my US PCC, sent by courier on Apr 1, 2016. I do not have a clue on how to check the current status of my application. Could you please guide me here? Thanks much for your help and support!


----------



## nemo2015

jairichi said:


> If your study is not related to your occupation then ACS normally deducts 4 years of your work experience. In addition to another 1 or 2 years to determine the date from which you are deemed skilled.
> March 2006 to June 2006 computer course might or might not be considered towards your education. Mostly the answer is NO.
> Please refrain from specifically asking someone as you see I was able to give you a general idea but someone who was in your situation will give you a specific answer.


Hi Jairichi,

I am also waiting for my US PCC, sent by courier on Apr 1, 2016. I do not have a clue on how to check the current status of my application. Could you please guide me here? Thanks much for your help and support!


----------



## andreyx108b

nemo2015 said:


> Hi Jairichi, I am also waiting for my US PCC, sent by courier on Apr 1, 2016. I do not have a clue on how to check the current status of my application. Could you please guide me here? Thanks much for your help and support!


You would get it july hopefully!


----------



## zeeshan355

Tarun1410 said:


> I have uploaded everything possible for employment claim.. Still got a verification... Think there is some other criteria..
> 
> There are cases with no verification, there are cases with only applicant verification, there are cases with verification from both applicant /employer, there are cases with physical verification.. So you never know


you are right!!!! they can do anything, which cannot be gauged and authenticated.
and they are liable to do it, as we have given them permission, which they would like to utilize with full opportunity....
permutations and combinations cannot be applied in this kinda situation...:heh::heh::heh:


----------



## MissionAus_2016

shafiq2k said:


> I my case my HR received a call. The lady asked about some unknown person. My HR told her that there is no such person. She then asked if this telephone number belongs to some business and what kind of office it is? My HR asked her to introduce herself. She then told him that she is calling to verify my employment credentials from embassy. The lady inquired about me. At that time I was away for my lunch break. She asked him about the company, owner, my roles and responsibilities and inquired if I am in office. My HR told her that I am present and at the moment I am out for lunch break. She then asked HR the exact time I left the office for lunch. My HR told her all the details. She then put him on hold and asked her colleague to call me. I received a call on my cell phone and the first question the person (male) asked without any introduction was "where are you at the moment?". I was mentally prepared for verification call so I told him that I am taking my lunch. He then put me on hold. Then after few seconds a lady asked the same question after her introduction "where are you at the moment?", "did you go to office today?", "At what time you started your lunch break?". I answered all the question truthfully. She then said she will call again in case of any questions.
> 
> In short she was verifying all the information with me and with my HR simultaneously on two different calls. So that is my story.


This is interrogation not verification and such cases are not possible in bigger companies where we are not in touch with HR, at times in entire tenure. 

Anyways it's good that you come out good from this interrogation, all the best for grant now.


----------



## zeeshan355

shafiq2k said:


> I my case my HR received a call. The lady asked about some unknown person. My HR told her that there is no such person. She then asked if this telephone number belongs to some business and what kind of office it is? My HR asked her to introduce herself. She then told him that she is calling to verify my employment credentials from embassy. The lady inquired about me. At that time I was away for my lunch break. She asked him about the company, owner, my roles and responsibilities and inquired if I am in office. My HR told her that I am present and at the moment I am out for lunch break. She then asked HR the exact time I left the office for lunch. My HR told her all the details. She then put him on hold and asked her colleague to call me. I received a call on my cell phone and the first question the person (male) asked without any introduction was "where are you at the moment?". I was mentally prepared for verification call so I told him that I am taking my lunch. He then put me on hold. Then after few seconds a lady asked the same question after her introduction "where are you at the moment?", "did you go to office today?", "At what time you started your lunch break?". I answered all the question truthfully. She then said she will call again in case of any questions.
> 
> In short she was verifying all the information with me and with my HR simultaneously on two different calls. So that is my story.


Good that your HR is so cooperative....
and I m surprised is it DIBP OR FBI, like how they are cross verifying....
anyways all is well that ends well... cheers... and bet of luck for your visa acquiring journey....


----------



## nemo2015

zeeshan355 said:


> you are right!!!! they can do anything, which cannot be gauged and authenticated.
> and they are liable to do it, as we have given them permission, which they would like to utilize with full opportunity....
> permutations and combinations cannot be applied in this kinda situation...:heh::heh::heh:


Thank you, Tarun! Appreciate your response!

Are they sticking to their 13-15 weeks processing timeline in real? Or, any chance that it may be done before too? Thanks again!


----------



## jairichi

abhishek.gupta said:


> I am little confused by this. If they had to verify Job responsibilities and individual's skills capabilities, why didn't they do it at the time of Skills assessment?
> 
> After paying VISA fees why are they going back to skill assessment?


Skills assessment is done by an agency which is not affiliated with DIBP.


----------



## jairichi

nemo2015 said:


> Hi Jairichi,
> 
> I am also waiting for my US PCC, sent by courier on Apr 1, 2016. I do not have a clue on how to check the current status of my application. Could you please guide me here? Thanks much for your help and support!


One way is to keep track of this thread.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-clearance-certificate-286.html#post10297818


----------



## arun32

vikaschandra said:


> Zeesharp what are the documents the Co had requested check under each applicant if those documents are uploaded or not?
> The classical method of communication with the CO is via email which many agents use and send across all the required documents via email. If he has done that he would not be bothered about clicking information provided button. In this case ask your agent if he sent it via email if yes then let him share the auto response that he might have received after sending the documents.
> 
> If the agent has uploaded the documents on immi account then they should click the IP button which would notify DIBP officials.
> 
> I understand that you have imported the application to immi account because the agent did not provide the access and hence you cannot let him know that you have access to it. What you can do in wich case is ask the agent to send you the summary page of your application which would show the current status and all the documents uploaded. This is your right and you can ask for it. Do not panic you will be able to figure out how the application is progressing
> 
> By the way there is absolutely no issues or would not cause any problems for visa issuance just because you imported the application.



I agree with you Vikas,

Zeeshan, what you could do is diplomatically tell your agent , that , even if he has send the documents to CO by email, there are chances that a different CO will asses the case, so it is better to upload the documents in immi account and click on information provided button...


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Lets update this list which was made few days by one of our Expats, please share your updated details:

FROM MID JAN to EARLY MAY
mcag || 11 May
hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
alonzo || 2 apr 
sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
jairichi || 30 mar 16, 
sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
elric || 26 mar || brisbane
thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
kapoor.neha || 22 mar
krish4aus || 22 mar
selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
siddhant || 17 mar
shafiq2k || 14 mar
MR || 10 mar || adelaide
vakymy || 9 mar
Abhishek || March 7,
ashish_2574 || 3 mar
sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
Ausielover || 3 mar || Brisbane
shawn || 2 mar
Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
sumo || 19 feb
tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
DT2702 || 18 feb 
onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
kawal_547 || 4 feb
gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
farina || 28 jan || brisbane
Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
civil189 || 22 jan
rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
chln.murthy 29 Jan
Abch 13 Jan || adelaide


----------



## mohsinahmed84

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Lets update this list which was made few days by one of our Expats, please share your updated details:
> 
> FROM MID JAN to EARLY MAY
> mcag || 11 May
> hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> alonzo || 2 apr
> sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> jairichi || 30 mar 16,
> sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> krish4aus || 22 mar
> selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> siddhant || 17 mar
> shafiq2k || 14 mar
> MR || 10 mar || adelaide
> vakymy || 9 mar
> Abhishek || March 7,
> ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> Ausielover || 3 mar || Brisbane
> shawn || 2 mar
> Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
> jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> sumo || 19 feb
> tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
> DT2702 || 18 feb
> onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
> AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
> kawal_547 || 4 feb
> gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> civil189 || 22 jan
> rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> chln.murthy 29 Jan
> Abch 13 Jan || adelaide


Add me too Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide


----------



## Abhi6060

Hardly seen an applicant from March getting grant in few days.


Lodged on March 7th 2016.
C.O assigned on March 22nd 2016. 
Docs uploaded on April 20th 2016. 
Grant on ???


----------



## nemo2015

jairichi said:


> One way is to keep track of this thread.
> 
> Thank you, Jairichi! Can you let know when did you apply? & when did you receive?, because I also got the invitation on 23-Mar-16 & applied to FBI on Apr 1st. Thanks!


----------



## jairichi

nemo2015 said:


> jairichi said:
> 
> 
> 
> One way is to keep track of this thread.
> 
> Thank you, Jairichi! Can you let know when did you apply? & when did you receive?, because I also got the invitation on 23-Mar-16 & applied to FBI on Apr 1st. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> FBI request reached: 17th Feb 2016
> CC charged: 7th May 2016.
> Report dispatched: 9th May 2016.
> Report delivered at California: 13th May 2016.
Click to expand...


----------



## jairichi

mcag || 11 May
hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
alonzo || 2 apr 
sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
jairichi || 30 mar 16, *Grant received on 25/05/2016*
sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
elric || 26 mar || brisbane
thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
kapoor.neha || 22 mar
krish4aus || 22 mar
selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
siddhant || 17 mar
shafiq2k || 14 mar
MR || 10 mar || adelaide
vakymy || 9 mar
Abhishek || March 7,
ashish_2574 || 3 mar
sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
Ausielover || 3 mar || Brisbane
shawn || 2 mar
Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
sumo || 19 feb
tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
DT2702 || 18 feb 
onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
kawal_547 || 4 feb
gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
farina || 28 jan || brisbane
Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
civil189 || 22 jan
rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
chln.murthy 29 Jan
Abch 13 Jan || adelaide


----------



## conjoinme

jairichi said:


> mcag || 11 May
> hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> alonzo || 2 apr
> sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> jairichi || 30 mar 16, *Grant received on 25/05/2016*
> Abch 13 Jan || adelaide


Adding myself-----

mcag || 11 May
conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
alonzo || 2 apr
sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
jairichi || 30 mar 16, Grant received on 25/05/2016
sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
elric || 26 mar || brisbane
thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
kapoor.neha || 22 mar
krish4aus || 22 mar
selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
siddhant || 17 mar
shafiq2k || 14 mar
MR || 10 mar || adelaide
vakymy || 9 mar
Abhishek || March 7,
ashish_2574 || 3 mar
sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
Ausielover || 3 mar || Brisbane
shawn || 2 mar
Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
sumo || 19 feb
tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
DT2702 || 18 feb
onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
kawal_547 || 4 feb
gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
farina || 28 jan || brisbane
Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
civil189 || 22 jan
rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
chln.murthy 29 Jan
Abch 13 Jan || adelaide


----------



## pirata

Abhishu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need urgent help for below /
> 
> While generating the HAP ID, I entered my spouse passport issue / expiry month wrongly and generated the same. based on that I have taken appointment for medical screening also.
> 
> Now How to correct the same (As I can not generate the HAP ID again)


Ask the doctor at the clinic to fix it for you. I entered some wrong info as well and he corrected.it.for me, but ot was a different field.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## divtej

Adding myself 

mcag || 11 May
conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
alonzo || 2 apr
sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
jairichi || 30 mar 16, Grant received on 25/05/2016
sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
elric || 26 mar || brisbane
thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
kapoor.neha || 22 mar
krish4aus || 22 mar
selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
siddhant || 17 mar
shafiq2k || 14 mar
MR || 10 mar || adelaide
vakymy || 9 mar
Abhishek || March 7,
ashish_2574 || 3 mar
sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
Ausielover || 3 mar || Brisbane
shawn || 2 mar
Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
sumo || 19 feb
tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
DT2702 || 18 feb
onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
kawal_547 || 4 feb
gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
farina || 28 jan || brisbane
Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
civil189 || 22 jan
rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
chln.murthy 29 Jan
Abch 13 Jan || adelaide
divtej 26 Feb || immi mail || brisbane




conjoinme said:


> Adding myself-----
> 
> mcag || 11 May
> conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
> hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> alonzo || 2 apr
> sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> jairichi || 30 mar 16, Grant received on 25/05/2016
> sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> krish4aus || 22 mar
> selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> siddhant || 17 mar
> shafiq2k || 14 mar
> MR || 10 mar || adelaide
> vakymy || 9 mar
> Abhishek || March 7,
> ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> Ausielover || 3 mar || Brisbane
> shawn || 2 mar
> Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
> jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> sumo || 19 feb
> tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
> DT2702 || 18 feb
> onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
> AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
> kawal_547 || 4 feb
> gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> civil189 || 22 jan
> rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> chln.murthy 29 Jan
> Abch 13 Jan || adelaide


----------



## divtej

conjoinme said:


> Adding myself-----
> 
> mcag || 11 May
> conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
> hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> alonzo || 2 apr
> sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> jairichi || 30 mar 16, Grant received on 25/05/2016
> sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> krish4aus || 22 mar
> selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> siddhant || 17 mar
> shafiq2k || 14 mar
> MR || 10 mar || adelaide
> vakymy || 9 mar
> Abhishek || March 7,
> ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> Ausielover || 3 mar || Brisbane
> shawn || 2 mar
> Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
> jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> sumo || 19 feb
> tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
> DT2702 || 18 feb
> onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
> AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
> kawal_547 || 4 feb
> gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> civil189 || 22 jan
> rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> chln.murthy 29 Jan
> Abch 13 Jan || adelaide


Adding myself 


mcag || 11 May
conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
alonzo || 2 apr
sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
jairichi || 30 mar 16, Grant received on 25/05/2016
sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
elric || 26 mar || brisbane
thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
kapoor.neha || 22 mar
krish4aus || 22 mar
selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
siddhant || 17 mar
shafiq2k || 14 mar
MR || 10 mar || adelaide
vakymy || 9 mar
Abhishek || March 7,
ashish_2574 || 3 mar
sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
Ausielover || 3 mar || Brisbane
shawn || 2 mar
divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
sumo || 19 feb
tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
DT2702 || 18 feb
onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
kawal_547 || 4 feb
gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
farina || 28 jan || brisbane
Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
civil189 || 22 jan
rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
chln.murthy 29 Jan
Abch 13 Jan || adelaide


----------



## Mihi

Hi Everyone!

Below are my timelines:

Job Code - 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
IELTS - 8.0 and above in all modules
Total points - 70
EOI received on the - 13 April 2016
VISA Lodged on the - 25 April 2016 (All documents except medicals and Sri Lankan PC)
CO Contact - 4 May 2016 (requesting for medicals, Form 1399 and Sri Lankan PC)
Medicals cleared - 10 May 2016
All other information uploaded - 17 May 2016 

Waiting for the grant now


----------



## balweet

Hello Everyone!!
points 60

EOI lodged : 4th March 2016
Invitation rcvd.: 25th March 16
VISA lodged : 24.04.2016
CO appointed : 29.04.2016
uploded CO requirements: 1.05.2016
since then, no communications.

Waiting for grant. 
Thanks


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alhad

Adding myself: 

mcag || 11 May
conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
alonzo || 2 apr
sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
jairichi || 30 mar 16, Grant received on 25/05/2016
sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
elric || 26 mar || brisbane
thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
kapoor.neha || 22 mar
krish4aus || 22 mar
selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
siddhant || 17 mar
shafiq2k || 14 mar
MR || 10 mar || adelaide
vakymy || 9 mar
Abhishek || March 7,
ashish_2574 || 3 mar
sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
Ausielover || 3 mar || Brisbane
shawn || 2 mar
divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
sumo || 19 feb
tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
DT2702 || 18 feb
onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
kawal_547 || 4 feb
gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
farina || 28 jan || brisbane
Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
civil189 || 22 jan
rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
chln.murthy 29 Jan
Abch 13 Jan || adelaide[/QUOTE]


----------



## himanshu181in

Where is my grant ??



263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
Grant -


----------



## Alhad

Hi all,

Just called DIBP to get an update on the progress of the application. All I got is that it is under Assessment. He said you 'at least' had CO Contact twice. Which means they are looking into your file. All you can do at the moment is wait.

Cheers,
A


----------



## balweet

balweet said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> points 60
> 
> EOI lodged : 4th March 2016
> Invitation rcvd.: 25th March 16
> VISA lodged : 24.04.2016
> CO appointed : 29.04.2016
> uploded CO requirements: 1.05.2016
> since then, no communications.
> 
> Waiting for grant.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


My category 312212

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## balweet

balweet said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> points 60
> 
> EOI lodged : 4th March 2016
> Invitation rcvd.: 25th March 16
> VISA lodged : 24.04.2016
> CO appointed : 29.04.2016
> uploded CO requirements: 1.05.2016
> since then, no communications.
> 
> Waiting for grant.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


My category: 312212 ( Civil Engineer Technician)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## balweet

himanshu181in said:


> Where is my grant ??
> 
> 
> 
> 263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
> VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
> CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
> Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
> Grant -


what is your SOL occupation category

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## gnt

I send an email to gsm allocated on 23rd May asking about the status of my application today at 4:50am UAE time i got a reply saying ; 

Your application is currently being processed. You will be contacted if we require further information.

Michael
Position Number: 60004057
Visa Processing Officer, General Skilled Migration Programme Delivery SA
Permanent Visa & Citizenship Programme Branch | Visa and Citizenship Management Division
Visa and Citizenship Services Group
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
P: +61 7 3136 7000 (International) | 1800 720 656 (Australia)

Does any one else has Michael as their CO ?


----------



## Sahiledge

Added myself

mcag || 11 May
conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
Sahiledge || 26 Apr
hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
alonzo || 2 apr
sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
jairichi || 30 mar 16, Grant received on 25/05/2016
sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
elric || 26 mar || brisbane
thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
kapoor.neha || 22 mar
krish4aus || 22 mar
selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
siddhant || 17 mar
shafiq2k || 14 mar
MR || 10 mar || adelaide
vakymy || 9 mar
Abhishek || March 7,
ashish_2574 || 3 mar
sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
Ausielover || 3 mar || Brisbane
shawn || 2 mar
divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
sumo || 19 feb
tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
DT2702 || 18 feb
onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
kawal_547 || 4 feb
gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
farina || 28 jan || brisbane
Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
civil189 || 22 jan
rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
chln.murthy 29 Jan
Abch 13 Jan || adelaide


----------



## MissionAus_2016

*Year 2016 visa 189 applicants status*

YEAR 2016 VISA 189 APPLICANTS STATUS
JANUARY:
1.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide
2.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
3.	civil189 || 22 jan
4.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
5.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
6.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
7.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
8.	chln.murthy 29 Jan
FEBRUARY:
1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
2.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
3.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
4.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
5.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
6.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
7.	DT2702 || 18 feb
8.	sumo || 19 feb
9.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
10.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
11.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
12.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
13.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
14.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
MARCH:
1.	shawn || 2 mar
2.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
3.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
4.	Abhishek || March 7
5.	vakymy || 9 mar
6.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
7.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
8.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
9.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
10.	siddhant || 17 mar
11.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
12.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
13.	krish4aus || 22 mar
14.	sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
15.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
16.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
17.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
18.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
19.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
20.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016lane:
21.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
22.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
APRIL:
1.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
2.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
MAY:
1.	mcag || 11 May

I have refined the sequence and information.. lets keep track of it and keep updating.


----------



## kanz12

*added myself*



jitinbhasin21 said:


> YEAR 2016 VISA 189 APPLICANTS STATUS
> JANUARY:
> 1.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide
> 2.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 3.	civil189 || 22 jan
> 4.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 5.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 6. kanz12|| 28 jan || Adelaide
> 7.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 8.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 9.	chln.murthy 29 Jan
> FEBRUARY:
> 1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 2.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 3.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
> 4.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 5.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 6.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
> 7.	DT2702 || 18 feb
> 8.	sumo || 19 feb
> 9.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
> 10.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
> 11.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 12.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 13.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 14.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> MARCH:
> 1.	shawn || 2 mar
> 2.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 3.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 4.	Abhishek || March 7
> 5.	vakymy || 9 mar
> 6.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 7.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 8.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 9.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 10.	siddhant || 17 mar
> 11.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 12.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 13.	krish4aus || 22 mar
> 14.	sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> 15.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 16.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 17.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 18.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 19.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 20.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016lane:
> 21.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> 22.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> APRIL:
> 1.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 2.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
> MAY:
> 1.	mcag || 11 May
> 
> I have refined the sequence and information.. lets keep track of it and keep updating.


Ive updated my name in January.


----------



## Sush1

Updated Mine, CO contacted on 21st April



jitinbhasin21 said:


> YEAR 2016 VISA 189 APPLICANTS STATUS
> JANUARY:
> 1.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide
> 2.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 3.	civil189 || 22 jan
> 4.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 5.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 6.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 7.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 8.	chln.murthy 29 Jan
> FEBRUARY:
> 1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 2.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 3.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
> 4.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 5.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 6.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
> 7.	DT2702 || 18 feb
> 8.	sumo || 19 feb
> 9.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
> 10.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
> 11.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 12.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 13.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 14.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> MARCH:
> 1.	shawn || 2 mar
> 2.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 3.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 4.	Abhishek || March 7
> 5.	vakymy || 9 mar
> 6.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 7.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 8.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 9.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 10.	siddhant || 17 mar
> 11.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 12.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 13.	krish4aus || 22 mar
> 14.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 15.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 16.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 17.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 18.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 19.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016lane:
> 20.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> 21.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> APRIL:
> 1.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 2. sush1 || 21 Apr || Adelaide
> 3.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
> 
> MAY:
> 1.	mcag || 11 May
> 
> I have refined the sequence and information.. lets keep track of it and keep updating.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Sush1 - Dates in the list are visa lodgement dates..


----------



## udeshi3002

Yeyyyyyyy... Yeyyyy......Yeyyy.......:eyebrows::eyebrows:

I received the Golden Grant today... for me and my wife.:second:

Thank you very much my dear friends for your help and really appreciate your support..

I wish all of you to have your grants soon.

My time lines given below. 

Invitation Received - 08/01/2016
Visa Lodged - 26/01/2016
01st CO contact - 11/02/2016 - Requested form 80
02nd CO contact - 27/04/2016 - Wife's medical has not submitted by the hospital
Request completed - 27/04/2016
Grant - 31/05/2016 lane:
I E D - February 2017


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



udeshi3002 said:


> Yeyyyyyyy... Yeyyyy......Yeyyy.......:eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> I received the Golden Grant today... for me and my wife.:second:
> 
> Thank you very much my dear friends for your help and really appreciate your support..
> 
> I wish all of you to have your grants soon.
> 
> My time lines given below.
> 
> Invitation Received - 08/01/2016
> Visa Lodged - 26/01/2016
> 01st CO contact - 11/02/2016 - Requested form 80
> 02nd CO contact - 27/04/2016 - Wife's medical has not submitted by the hospital
> Request completed - 27/04/2016
> Grant - 31/05/2016 lane:
> I E D - February 2017


----------



## Sush1

*List Updated*

YEAR 2016 VISA 189 APPLICANTS STATUS
JANUARY:
1.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide
2.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
3.	civil189 || 22 jan
4.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
5.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
6.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
7.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
8.	chln.murthy 29 Jan
FEBRUARY:
1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
2.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
3.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
4.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
5.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
6.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
7.	DT2702 || 18 feb
8.	sumo || 19 feb
9.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
10.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
11.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
12.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
13.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
14.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
MARCH:
1.	shawn || 2 mar
2.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
3.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
4.	Abhishek || March 7
5.	vakymy || 9 mar
6.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
7.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
8.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
9.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
10.	siddhant || 17 mar
11.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
12.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
13.	krish4aus || 22 mar
14.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
15.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
16.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
17.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
18.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
19.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
20.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
21.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
APRIL:
1.	sush1 || 1 Apr || Adelaide
2. hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide 
3.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide

MAY:
1.	mcag || 11 May


----------



## mr.sachdeva

udeshi3002 said:


> Yeyyyyyyy... Yeyyyy......Yeyyy.......:eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> I received the Golden Grant today... for me and my wife.:second:
> 
> Thank you very much my dear friends for your help and really appreciate your support..
> 
> I wish all of you to have your grants soon.
> 
> My time lines given below.
> 
> Invitation Received - 08/01/2016
> Visa Lodged - 26/01/2016
> 01st CO contact - 11/02/2016 - Requested form 80
> 02nd CO contact - 27/04/2016 - Wife's medical has not submitted by the hospital
> Request completed - 27/04/2016
> Grant - 31/05/2016 lane:
> I E D - February 2017


Congrats mate. Almost similar timeline and IED as me. Good luck for the future


----------



## Sush1

Thank You, Just Updated the List with the Lodgement Date.

Its 1st April.

But I think it is better to update the list with the CO Contact Date as the timelines are 3 months from 1st CO Contact, not Lodgement Date. This has been confirmed by the DIBP employees.



jitinbhasin21 said:


> Sush1 - Dates in the list are visa lodgement dates..


----------



## abhipunjabi

udeshi3002 said:


> Yeyyyyyyy... Yeyyyy......Yeyyy.......:eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> I received the Golden Grant today... for me and my wife.:second:
> 
> Thank you very much my dear friends for your help and really appreciate your support..
> 
> I wish all of you to have your grants soon.
> 
> My time lines given below.
> 
> Invitation Received - 08/01/2016
> Visa Lodged - 26/01/2016
> 01st CO contact - 11/02/2016 - Requested form 80
> 02nd CO contact - 27/04/2016 - Wife's medical has not submitted by the hospital
> Request completed - 27/04/2016
> Grant - 31/05/2016 lane:
> I E D - February 2017


Congrats!!


----------



## himanshu181in

balweet said:


> what is your SOL occupation category
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk




263111 - Computer and Networks Systems



263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
Grant -


----------



## kanz12

Hey sush,
After Jithin updated the list i update my name. request you to update ur name in the list I have updates instead of updating directly in Jithins list so we can follow. The next person adding should add to ur list . not mine or jithin's so u r not left behind.

thanks'



Sush1 said:


> Thank You, Just Updated the List with the Lodgement Date.
> 
> Its 1st April.
> 
> But I think it is better to update the list with the CO Contact Date as the timelines are 3 months from 1st CO Contact, not Lodgement Date. This has been confirmed by the DIBP employees.


----------



## Sush1

*Please Update this List*

YEAR 2016 VISA 189 APPLICANTS STATUS
JANUARY:
1.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide
2.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
3.	civil189 || 22 jan
4.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
5.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
6. kanz12|| 28 jan || Adelaide
7.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
8.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
9.	chln.murthy 29 Jan
FEBRUARY:
1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
2.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
3.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
4.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
5.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
6.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
7.	DT2702 || 18 feb
8.	sumo || 19 feb
9.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
10.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
11.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
12.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
13.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
14.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
MARCH:
1.	shawn || 2 mar
2.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
3.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
4.	Abhishek || March 7
5.	vakymy || 9 mar
6.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
7.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
8.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
9.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
10.	siddhant || 17 mar
11.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
12.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
13.	krish4aus || 22 mar	
14.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
15.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
16.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
17.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
18.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
19.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
20.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
21.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
APRIL:
1. sush1 || 1 Apr || Adelaide	
2. hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
3.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
MAY:
1.	mcag || 11 May


----------



## sumM

*Website Update!*

Website has been updated for online submission of:

Appointment or withdrawal of an authorised recipient (including migration agent)
Change of address details
Change of email address details
Change of passport details
Notification of changes in circumstances
Notification of incorrect answer(s)


----------



## nskarthik4u

Sahiledge said:


> Added myself
> 
> mcag || 11 May
> conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
> Sahiledge || 26 Apr
> hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> alonzo || 2 apr
> sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> jairichi || 30 mar 16, Grant received on 25/05/2016
> sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> krish4aus || 22 mar
> selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> siddhant || 17 mar
> shafiq2k || 14 mar
> MR || 10 mar || adelaide
> vakymy || 9 mar
> Abhishek || March 7,
> ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> Ausielover || 3 mar || Brisbane
> shawn || 2 mar
> divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
> jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> sumo || 19 feb
> tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
> DT2702 || 18 feb
> onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
> alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
> kawal_547 || 4 feb
> gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> civil189 || 22 jan
> rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> chln.murthy 29 Jan
> Abch 13 Jan || adelaide


Please Add me in this group


----------



## MissionAus_2016

kanz12 said:


> Hey sush,
> After Jithin updated the list i update my name. request you to update ur name in the list I have updates instead of updating directly in Jithins list so we can follow. The next person adding should add to ur list . not mine or jithin's so u r not left behind.
> 
> thanks'


No problem I am keeping track of all the updates in my local copy and publish from time to time, once or twice in a day..

Just another way of keeping myself busy and distracting mind from waiting..


----------



## MissionAus_2016

nskarthik4u said:


> Please Add me in this group


Sure share your details please.


----------



## Sahiledge

YEAR 2016 VISA 189 APPLICANTS STATUS
JANUARY:
1.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide
2.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
3.	civil189 || 22 jan
4.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
5.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
6. kanz12|| 28 jan || Adelaide
7.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
8.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
9.	chln.murthy 29 Jan
FEBRUARY:
1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
2.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
3.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
4.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
5.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
6.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
7.	DT2702 || 18 feb
8.	sumo || 19 feb
9.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
10.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
11.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
12.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
13.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
14.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
MARCH:
1.	shawn || 2 mar
2.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
3.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
4.	Abhishek || March 7
5.	vakymy || 9 mar
6.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
7.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
8.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
9.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
10.	siddhant || 17 mar
11.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
12.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
13.	krish4aus || 22 mar
14.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
15.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
16.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
17.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
18.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
19.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
20.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
21.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
APRIL:
1. sush1 || 1 Apr || Adelaide
2. hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
3. Sahiledge || 26 April
4.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
MAY:
1.	mcag || 11 May


----------



## Sush1

I think I should also try the same> Its better than to go mad.

:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:



jitinbhasin21 said:


> No problem I am keeping track of all the updates in my local copy and publish from time to time, once or twice in a day..
> 
> Just another way of keeping myself busy and distracting mind from waiting..


----------



## ausilover

Sush1 said:


> YEAR 2016 VISA 189 APPLICANTS STATUS
> JANUARY:
> 1.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide
> 2.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 3.	civil189 || 22 jan
> 4.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 5.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 6. kanz12|| 28 jan || Adelaide
> 7.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 8.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 9.	chln.murthy 29 Jan
> FEBRUARY:
> 1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 2.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 3.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
> 4.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 5.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 6.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
> 7.	DT2702 || 18 feb
> 8.	sumo || 19 feb
> 9.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
> 10.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
> 11.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 12.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 13.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 14.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> MARCH:
> 1.	shawn || 2 mar
> 2.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 3.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 4.	Abhishek || March 7
> 5.	vakymy || 9 mar
> 6.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 7.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 8.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 9.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 10.	siddhant || 17 mar
> 11.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 12.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 13.	krish4aus || 22 mar
> 14.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 15.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 16.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 17.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 18.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 19.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 20.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> 21.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> APRIL:
> 1. sush1 || 1 Apr || Adelaide
> 2. hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 3.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
> MAY:
> 1.	mcag || 11 May


My name is missing from the updated list. Check out the old list. I am still waiting for grant so don't remove my name.


----------



## nskarthik4u

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Sure share your details please.


My Name Karthik
Applied for 189visa on March 1st 2016
CO Contacted on 21st March 2016
Waiting for visa grant


----------



## Ashuaust

nskarthik4u said:


> jitinbhasin21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure share your details please.
> 
> 
> 
> My Name Karthik
> Applied for 189visa on March 1st 2016
> CO Contacted on 21st March 2016
> Waiting for visa grant
Click to expand...

Add me as well pls
Ashu 
Visa logged on 17 Jan 
No contact till date


----------



## balweet

YEAR 2016 VISA 189 APPLICANTS STATUS
JANUARY:
1.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide
2.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
3.	civil189 || 22 jan
4.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
5.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
6. kanz12|| 28 jan || Adelaide
7.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
8.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
9.	chln.murthy 29 Jan
FEBRUARY:
1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
2.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
3.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
4.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
5.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
6.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
7.	DT2702 || 18 feb
8.	sumo || 19 feb
9.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
10.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
11.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
12.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
13.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
14.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
MARCH:
1. nskarthik4u || 1 mar
2.	shawn || 2 mar
3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
4.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
5. Ausilover || 3 mar
6.	Abhishek || March 7
7.	vakymy || 9 mar
8.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
9.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
10.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
11.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
12.	siddhant || 17 mar
13.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
14.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
15.	krish4aus || 22 mar	
16.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
17.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
18.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
19.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
20.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
21.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
22.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
23.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
APRIL:
1. sush1 || 1 Apr || Adelaide	
2. hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
3. Balweet || 24 apr 16 
4.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
MAY:
1.	mcag || 11 May 

@ausilover & @nskarthik4u updated


----------



## alexdegzy

Sahiledge said:


> YEAR 2016 VISA 189 APPLICANTS STATUS
> JANUARY:
> 1.Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide
> 2.rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 3.civil189 || 22 jan
> 4.Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 5.farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 6. kanz12|| 28 jan || Adelaide
> 7.chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 8.Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 9.chln.murthy 29 Jan
> FEBRUARY:
> 1.gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 2.kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 3.karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
> 4.AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 5.alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 6.onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
> 7.DT2702 || 18 feb
> 8.sumo || 19 feb
> 9.tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
> 10.phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
> 11.jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 12.Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 13.Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 14.divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> MARCH:
> 1.shawn || 2 mar
> 2.sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 3.ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 4.Abhishek || March 7
> 5.vakymy || 9 mar
> 6.MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 7.Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 8.shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 9.sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 10.siddhant || 17 mar
> 11.selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 12.kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 13.krish4aus || 22 mar
> 14.sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 15.thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 16.kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 17.elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 18.rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 19.jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 20.sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> 21.sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> APRIL:
> 1. sush1 || 1 Apr || Adelaide
> 2. hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 3. Sahiledge || 26 April
> 4.conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
> MAY:
> 1.mcag || 11 May




Add me to May list please. May 23rd./ Adelaide


----------



## Sahiledge

All those who want to add their details in the list can do themselves. 
Please take care to edit the latest update list, it will lead to missing details. 
Dear Balweet, please update the latest list, my name got skipped in your list.


----------



## Sahiledge

alexdegzy said:


> Add me to May list please. May 23rd./ Adelaide


Hi Alex, you can also edit the list, please take care to edit the latest one.


----------



## alexdegzy

balweet said:


> YEAR 2016 VISA 189 APPLICANTS STATUS
> JANUARY:
> 1.Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide
> 2.rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 3.civil189 || 22 jan
> 4.Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 5.farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 6. kanz12|| 28 jan || Adelaide
> 7.chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 8.Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 9.chln.murthy 29 Jan
> FEBRUARY:
> 1.gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 2.kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 3.karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
> 4.AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 5.alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 6.onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
> 7.DT2702 || 18 feb
> 8.sumo || 19 feb
> 9.tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
> 10.phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
> 11.jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 12.Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 13.Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 14.divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> MARCH:
> 1. nskarthik4u || 1 mar
> 2.shawn || 2 mar
> 3.sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 4.ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 5. Ausilover || 3 mar
> 6.Abhishek || March 7
> 7.vakymy || 9 mar
> 8.MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 9.Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 10.shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 11.sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 12.siddhant || 17 mar
> 13.selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 14.kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 15.krish4aus || 22 mar
> 16.sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 17.thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 18.kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 19.elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 20.rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 21.jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 22.sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> 23.sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> APRIL:
> 1. sush1 || 1 Apr || Adelaide
> 2. hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 3. Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 4.conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
> MAY:
> 1.mcag || 11 May
> 2. Alexdegzy 23 May / Adelaide
> 
> @ausilover & @nskarthik4u updated


 
Ok.


----------



## balweet

Originally Posted by balweet View Post
YEAR 2016 VISA 189 APPLICANTS STATUS
JANUARY:
1.Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide
2.rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
3.civil189 || 22 jan
4.Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
5.farina || 28 jan || brisbane
6. kanz12|| 28 jan || Adelaide
7.chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
8.Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
9.chln.murthy 29 Jan
FEBRUARY:
1.gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
2.kawal_547 || 4 feb
3.karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
4.AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
5.alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
6.onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
7.DT2702 || 18 feb
8.sumo || 19 feb
9.tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
10.phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
11.jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
12.Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
13.Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
14.divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
MARCH:
1. nskarthik4u || 1 mar
2.shawn || 2 mar
3.sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
4.ashish_2574 || 3 mar
5. Ausilover || 3 mar
6.Abhishek || March 7
7.vakymy || 9 mar
8.MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
9.Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
10.shafiq2k || 14 mar
11.sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
12.siddhant || 17 mar
13.selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
14.kapoor.neha || 22 mar
15.krish4aus || 22 mar
16.sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
17.thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
18.kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
19.elric || 26 mar || brisbane
20.rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
21.jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
22.sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
23.sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
APRIL:
1. sush1 || 1 Apr || Adelaide
2. hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
3. Balweet || 24 apr 16 
4. Sahiledge || 26 apr 16 
5.conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
MAY:
1.mcag || 11 May 
2. Alexdegzy 23 May / Adelaide 

@sahiledge added......


----------



## Ashuaust

balweet said:


> Originally Posted by balweet View Post
> YEAR 2016 VISA 189 APPLICANTS STATUS
> JANUARY:
> 1.Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide
> 2. Ashu 17jan ll Adelaide
> 2.rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 3.civil189 || 22 jan
> 4.Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 5.farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 6. kanz12|| 28 jan || Adelaide
> 7.chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 8.Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 9.chln.murthy 29 Jan
> FEBRUARY:
> 1.gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 2.kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 3.karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
> 4.AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 5.alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 6.onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
> 7.DT2702 || 18 feb
> 8.sumo || 19 feb
> 9.tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
> 10.phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
> 11.jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 12.Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 13.Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 14.divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> MARCH:
> 1. nskarthik4u || 1 mar
> 2.shawn || 2 mar
> 3.sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 4.ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 5. Ausilover || 3 mar
> 6.Abhishek || March 7
> 7.vakymy || 9 mar
> 8.MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 9.Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 10.shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 11.sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 12.siddhant || 17 mar
> 13.selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 14.kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 15.krish4aus || 22 mar
> 16.sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 17.thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 18.kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 19.elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 20.rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 21.jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 22.sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> 23.sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> APRIL:
> 1. sush1 || 1 Apr || Adelaide
> 2. hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 3. Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 4. Sahiledge || 26 apr 16
> 5.conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
> MAY:
> 1.mcag || 11 May
> 2. Alexdegzy 23 May


----------



## himanshu181in

YEAR 2016 VISA 189 APPLICANTS STATUS
JANUARY:
1. himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
2. Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide
2. Ashu 17jan ll Adelaide 
3.rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
4.civil189 || 22 jan
5.Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
6.farina || 28 jan || brisbane
7. kanz12|| 28 jan || Adelaide
8.chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
9.Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
10.chln.murthy 29 Jan
FEBRUARY:
1.gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
2.kawal_547 || 4 feb
3.karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
4.AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
5.alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
6.onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
7.DT2702 || 18 feb
8.sumo || 19 feb
9.tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
10.phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
11.jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
12.Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
13.Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
14.divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
MARCH:
1. nskarthik4u || 1 mar
2.shawn || 2 mar
3.sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
4.ashish_2574 || 3 mar
5. Ausilover || 3 mar
6.Abhishek || March 7
7.vakymy || 9 mar
8.MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
9.Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
10.shafiq2k || 14 mar
11.sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
12.siddhant || 17 mar
13.selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
14.kapoor.neha || 22 mar
15.krish4aus || 22 mar
16.sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
17.thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
18.kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
19.elric || 26 mar || brisbane
20.rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
21.jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
22.sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
23.sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
APRIL:
1. sush1 || 1 Apr || Adelaide
2. hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
3. Balweet || 24 apr 16 
4. Sahiledge || 26 apr 16 
5.conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
MAY:
1.mcag || 11 May 
2. Alexdegzy 23 May[/QUOTE]





263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
Grant -


----------



## masdcet

No grant reported today???


----------



## jschopra

No grant on the immitracker too


----------



## vikaschandra

jschopra said:


> No grant on the immitracker too


1 applicant got it today



udeshi3002 said:


> Yeyyyyyyy... Yeyyyy......Yeyyy.......:eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> I received the Golden Grant today... for me and my wife.:second:
> 
> Thank you very much my dear friends for your help and really appreciate your support..
> 
> I wish all of you to have your grants soon.
> 
> My time lines given below.
> 
> Invitation Received - 08/01/2016
> Visa Lodged - 26/01/2016
> 01st CO contact - 11/02/2016 - Requested form 80
> 02nd CO contact - 27/04/2016 - Wife's medical has not submitted by the hospital
> Request completed - 27/04/2016
> Grant - 31/05/2016 lane:
> I E D - February 2017


----------



## MissionAus_2016

ausilover said:


> My name is missing from the updated list. Check out the old list. I am still waiting for grant so don't remove my name.


Done.. You will find your name now in the list once published.


----------



## Prash2533

jitinbhasin21 said:


> No problem I am keeping track of all the updates in my local copy and publish from time to time, once or twice in a day..
> 
> Just another way of keeping myself busy and distracting mind from waiting..


I do not want to disturb the original list. If you can add me as well it would be too good. My timelines in signature


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Ashuaust said:


> Add me as well pls
> Ashu
> Visa logged on 17 Jan
> No contact till date



Done for both.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Prash2533 said:


> I do not want to disturb the original list. If you can add me as well it would be too good. My timelines in signature



Sure Done.


----------



## udeshi3002

Thanks all for the wishes. Dont worry , keep your hopes you day will come soon.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

*YEAR 2016 VISA 189 APPLICANTS STATUS - 66 Cases*

Here is the updated list till now:

JANUARY:
1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
2.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide
3.	Ashuaust || 17 jan 
4.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
5.	civil189 || 22 jan
6.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
7.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
8.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
9.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
10.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
11.	chln.murthy 29 Jan
FEBRUARY:
1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
2.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
3.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
4.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
5.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
6.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
7.	DT2702 || 18 feb
8.	sumo || 19 feb
9.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
10.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
11.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
12.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
13.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
14.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
MARCH:
1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar 
2.	shawn || 2 mar
3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
6.	Abhishek || March 7
7.	vakymy || 9 mar
8.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
9.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
10.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
11.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
12.	siddhant || 17 mar
13.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
14.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
15.	krish4aus || 22 mar
16.	sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
17.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
18.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
19.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
20.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
21.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
22.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
23.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
24.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
APRIL:
1.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
2.	Balweet || 24 apr 16 
3.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
4.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
MAY:
1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
2.	mcag || 11 May
3.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide

66 Cases captured, Let's Pray all cases gets FINALIZED timely..


----------



## taurasmishu

Hello Everyone,

Please add me as well in the list. Below are my details:

I got the invite on 17th Feb 2016 and paid my fees on 2nd March. I uploaded all of my documents by 16th March. Then I received email from GSM.Brisbane for additional information on 22nd March and I provided information on 26th March.

After that I received a call, on 22nd April, from Australian High commission, New Delhi and they took my interview regarding my Job profile.


----------



## hsm123

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Here is the updated list till now:
> 
> JANUARY:
> 1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
> 2.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide
> 3.	Ashuaust || 17 jan
> 4.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 5.	civil189 || 22 jan
> 6.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 7.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 8.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
> 9.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 10.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 11.	chln.murthy 29 Jan
> FEBRUARY:
> 1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 2.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 3.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
> 4.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 5.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 6.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
> 7.	DT2702 || 18 feb
> 8.	sumo || 19 feb
> 9.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
> 10.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
> 11.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 12.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 13.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 14.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> MARCH:
> 1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar
> 2.	shawn || 2 mar
> 3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
> 5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 6.	Abhishek || March 7
> 7.	vakymy || 9 mar
> 8.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 9.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 10.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 11.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 12.	siddhant || 17 mar
> 13.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 14.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 15.	krish4aus || 22 mar
> 16.	sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> 17.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 18.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 19.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 20.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 21.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 22.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 23.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> 24.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> APRIL:
> 1.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 2.	Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 3.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
> 4.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
> MAY:
> 1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
> 2.	mcag || 11 May
> 3.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide
> 
> 66 Cases captured, Let's Pray all cases gets FINALIZED timely..


hi,

please add me also

hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide


----------



## gautham2712

*CO additional Information requested*

Hello Experts,

I need a quick suggestion. I was contacted by CO today for providing more information on a GAP that I have in my career track.

I have a GAP of three months and this was long time back during my completion of my bachelors degree and starting my masters degree.

CO needs information on how i was occupied during this time frame and how did i financially support myself. 

Is this normal, because i was actually waiting for admissions and getting ready to start my next level of education.

Have any one faced similar situation and what was the outcomes.


----------



## kawal_547

gautham2712 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I need a quick suggestion. I was contacted by CO today for providing more information on a GAP that I have in my career track.
> 
> I have a GAP of three months and this was long time back during my completion of my bachelors degree and starting my masters degree.
> 
> CO needs information on how i was occupied during this time frame and how did i financially support myself.
> 
> Is this normal, because i was actually waiting for admissions and getting ready to start my next level of education.
> 
> Have any one faced similar situation and what was the outcomes.


If ur bachelors n masters have been regular.

Reply bk that those 3.months gap has been due to start of new course post the completion of your masters.

N you were supported by your parents in the interim.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Added taurasmishu and hsm123 is the list


----------



## pirata

Hi guys,

I have a couple of questions regarding the process of completing the ITA. I have received the invitation to apply for the 189 Visa, but have not paid yet because I was waiting for a few documents to be finalized so I can upload it all upfront.

1) How long does it take to clear the payment (paying with pre-paid card)?

2) Do I have to wait for payment clearance to start uploading the docs?

3) Do I have to upload it all at once or can I login upload a few docs and the following day upload the rest? I mean, is there a button "upload complete" to lock the application? 

4) Is there a way to know that the doctor has uploaded all the medical information or do I have to call him?

Many thanks!!!


----------



## jairichi

pirata said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a couple of questions regarding the process of completing the ITA. I have received the invitation to apply for the 189 Visa, but have not paid yet because I was waiting for a few documents to be finalized so I can upload it all upfront.
> 
> 1) How long does it take to clear the payment (paying with pre-paid card)?
> 
> 2) Do I have to wait for payment clearance to start uploading the docs?
> 
> 3) Do I have to upload it all at once or can I login upload a few docs and the following day upload the rest? I mean, is there a button "upload complete" to lock the application?
> 
> 4) Is there a way to know that the doctor has uploaded all the medical information or do I have to call him?
> 
> Many thanks!!!


1. Must be immediate.
2. Once payment is done you can upload documents.
3. You can upload in a day or you can take any number of days.
4. When you click 'Health Assessment' it will state complete.


----------



## pirata

jairichi said:


> 1. Must be immediate.
> 2. Once payment is done you can upload documents.
> 3. You can upload in a day or you can take any number of days.
> 4. When you click 'Health Assessment' it will state complete.


Clear.
Thanks for the answers!!

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeeshan355

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Added taurasmishu and hsm123 is the list


plz add me tooo... on tracker.... and ur new list...

my timelines are as follows:

Occupation MECHANICAL ENGINEER; 
EA applied: 02/JAN/2015 ;
EA OUTCOME : Positive Outcome for Education + Work Exp (20/01/2016);
PTE Academic on 17th-NOV-2015 ; Result 19th-NOV- 2015 (L/R/W/S) (72/74/68/85)
EOI Submitted : 23RD-JAN- 16 for 189(60 Points)
Invited : 03-FEB-16
Visa Lodge : 19-Feb-16 (DocS upload EXCEPT PCC & MEDICAL FOR ME AND MY WIFE)
1ST CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) : 01-MAR-16 (Requesting PTE SCORE FROM WEBSITE, PCC & MEDICALS)
Provided on 14-MAR-16
2ND CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) : 7TH APR 2016 MISSING PCC INDIA FOR AUSTRALIA.
Provided on 14-MAR-16
EMP. VERIFICATION : 10TH MAY 2016
GRANT: ON THE WAY IA.


----------



## zeeshan355

Sush1 said:


> YEAR 2016 VISA 189 APPLICANTS STATUS
> JANUARY:
> 1.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide
> 2.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 3.	civil189 || 22 jan
> 4.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 5.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 6. kanz12|| 28 jan || Adelaide
> 7.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 8.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 9.	chln.murthy 29 Jan
> FEBRUARY:
> 1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 2.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 3.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
> 4.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 5.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 6.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
> 7.	DT2702 || 18 feb
> 8.	sumo || 19 feb
> 9.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
> 10. zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
> 11.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
> 12.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 13.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 14.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 15.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> MARCH:
> 1.	shawn || 2 mar
> 2.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 3.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 4.	Abhishek || March 7
> 5.	vakymy || 9 mar
> 6.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 7.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 8.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 9.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 10.	siddhant || 17 mar
> 11.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 12.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 13.	krish4aus || 22 mar
> 14.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 15.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 16.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 17.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 18.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 19.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 20.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> 21.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> APRIL:
> 1. sush1 || 1 Apr || Adelaide
> 2. hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 3.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
> MAY:
> 1.	mcag || 11 May


i have added my timelines


----------



## balweet

zeeshan355 said:


> i have added my timelines


wrong update zeeshan bhai

you skipped my name

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamalendra

Here is the updated list till now:

JANUARY:
1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
2.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide*|| GRANT: 24 MAY*
3.	Ashuaust || 17 jan 
4.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
5.	civil189 || 22 jan
6.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
7.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
8.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
9.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
10.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
11.	chln.murthy 29 Jan
FEBRUARY:
1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
2.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
3.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
4.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
5.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
6.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane*|| GRANT: 28 MAY*
7.	DT2702 || 18 feb
8.	sumo || 19 feb||adelaide *|| GRANT: 25 MAY*
9.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
10.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
11.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
12.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
13.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
14.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
MARCH:
1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar 
2.	shawn || 2 mar
3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
6.	Abhishek || March 7
7.	vakymy || 9 mar
8.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
9.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
10.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
11.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
12.	siddhant || 17 mar
13.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
14.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
15.	krish4aus || 22 mar
16.	sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
17.	sandippatel || 23 mar || Adelaide
18.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
19.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
20.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
21.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
22.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
23.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
24.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
APRIL:
1.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
2.	Balweet || 24 apr 16 
3.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
4.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
MAY:
1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
2.	mcag || 11 May
3.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide


----------



## gautham2712

Thanks Kawal for the quick reply.

Yes the gap was due to natural time off between my degrees. I am just not sure if they expecting any evidence or documents.:confused2:

If so can some suggest, what they can be 



kawal_547 said:


> If ur bachelors n masters have been regular.
> 
> Reply bk that those 3.months gap has been due to start of new course post the completion of your masters.
> 
> N you were supported by your parents in the interim.


----------



## Sush1

Please don't skip my name. I had added it before. Application lodged on 1st April 2016

QUOTE=kamalendra;10311282]Here is the updated list till now:

JANUARY:
1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
2.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide*|| GRANT: 24 MAY*
3.	Ashuaust || 17 jan 
4.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
5.	civil189 || 22 jan
6.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
7.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
8.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
9.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
10.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
11.	chln.murthy 29 Jan
FEBRUARY:
1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
2.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
3.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
4.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
5.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
6.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane*|| GRANT: 28 MAY*
7.	DT2702 || 18 feb
8.	sumo || 19 feb||adelaide *|| GRANT: 25 MAY*
9.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
10.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
11.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
12.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
13.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
14.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
MARCH:
1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar 
2.	shawn || 2 mar
3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
6.	Abhishek || March 7
7.	vakymy || 9 mar
8.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
9.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
10.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
11.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
12.	siddhant || 17 mar
13.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
14.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
15.	krish4aus || 22 mar
16.	sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
17.	sandippatel || 23 mar || Adelaide
18.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
19.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
20.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
21.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
22.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
23.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
24.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
APRIL:
1.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
2.	Balweet || 24 apr 16 
3.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
4.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
MAY:
1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
2.	mcag || 11 May
3.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide[/QUOTE]


----------



## RSK1976

I have added my list.. updated one

JANUARY: 1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide 2.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide|| GRANT: 24 MAY 3.	Ashuaust || 17 jan 4.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane 5.	civil189 || 22 jan 6.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide 7.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane 8.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide 9.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane 10.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane 11.	chln.murthy 29 Jan FEBRUARY: 1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide 2.	kawal_547 || 4 feb 3.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane 4.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb 5.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide 6.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane|| GRANT: 28 MAY 7.	DT2702 || 18 feb 8.	sumo || 19 feb||adelaide || GRANT: 25 MAY 9.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide 10.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail 11.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide 12.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane 13.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide 14.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane ||15. Rsk || 26 Feb || MARCH: 1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar 2.	shawn || 2 mar 3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane 4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane 5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar 6.	Abhishek || March 7 7.	vakymy || 9 mar 8.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide 9.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide 10.	shafiq2k || 14 mar 11.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane 12.	siddhant || 17 mar 13.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar 14.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar 15.	krish4aus || 22 mar 16.	sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail 17.	sandippatel || 23 mar || Adelaide 18.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane 19.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane 20.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane 21.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide 22.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016 23.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide 24.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide APRIL: 1.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide 2.	Balweet || 24 apr 16 3.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr 4.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide MAY: 1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide 2.	mcag || 11 May 3.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide


----------



## jairichi

gautham2712 said:


> Thanks Kawal for the quick reply.
> 
> Yes the gap was due to natural time off between my degrees. I am just not sure if they expecting any evidence or documents.:confused2:
> 
> If so can some suggest, what they can be


No documents will be expected from you. I took a break for a year and no document was asked.


----------



## nemo2015

jairichi said:


> nemo2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FBI request reached: 17th Feb 2016
> CC charged: 7th May 2016.
> Report dispatched: 9th May 2016.
> Report delivered at California: 13th May 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Jairichi! Appreciated!
Click to expand...


----------



## krish4aus

Dear All, Glad to share with you that we received our grant on 27th May 2016. 

It would not have been possible without the help rendered in this forum. Thank you.

Good luck everyone!!

189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
14/08/2015 -- PTE Academic (65+) 
28/08/2015 -- ACS Applied
04/09/2015 -- ACS Result (Positive)
04/09/2015 -- EOI Submitted (60 points)
22/01/2016 -- 189 Invite
19/03/2016 -- Lodged 189 Visa 
12/04/2016 -- CO contact(GSM Adeilaide)
27/04/2016 -- Medicals & PCC India
08/05/2016 -- Uploaded requested doc's except Thailand PCC
27/05/2016 -- Grant


----------



## Prash2533

krish4aus said:


> Dear All, Glad to share with you that we received our grant on 27th May 2016.
> 
> It would not have been possible without the help rendered in this forum. Thank you.
> 
> Good luck everyone!!
> 
> 189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> 14/08/2015 -- PTE Academic (65+)
> 28/08/2015 -- ACS Applied
> 04/09/2015 -- ACS Result (Positive)
> 04/09/2015 -- EOI Submitted (60 points)
> 22/01/2016 -- 189 Invite
> 19/03/2016 -- Lodged 189 Visa
> 12/04/2016 -- CO contact(GSM Adeilaide)
> 27/04/2016 -- Medicals & PCC India
> 08/05/2016 -- Uploaded requested doc's except Thailand PCC
> 27/05/2016 -- Grant


Congrats Buddy.

Jitinbhasin, its time to update the list with this info.


----------



## vikaschandra

krish4aus said:


> Dear All, Glad to share with you that we received our grant on 27th May 2016.
> 
> It would not have been possible without the help rendered in this forum. Thank you.
> 
> Good luck everyone!!
> 
> 189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> 14/08/2015 -- PTE Academic (65+)
> 28/08/2015 -- ACS Applied
> 04/09/2015 -- ACS Result (Positive)
> 04/09/2015 -- EOI Submitted (60 points)
> 22/01/2016 -- 189 Invite
> 19/03/2016 -- Lodged 189 Visa
> 12/04/2016 -- CO contact(GSM Adeilaide)
> 27/04/2016 -- Medicals & PCC India
> 08/05/2016 -- Uploaded requested doc's except Thailand PCC
> 27/05/2016 -- Grant


Congratulations Krish


----------



## MissionAus_2016

*Year 2016 visa 189 applicants status*

JANUARY:
1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
3.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
4.	Ashuaust || 17 jan 
5.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
6.	civil189 || 22 jan
7.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
8.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
9.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
10.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
11.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
12.	chln.murthy 29 Jan
FEBRUARY:
1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
2.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
3.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
4.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
5. alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
6.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
7.	DT2702 || 18 feb
8.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
9.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
10.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
11.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
12.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
13.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
14.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
15.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
16.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
MARCH:
1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar 
2.	shawn || 2 mar
3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
6.	Abhishek || March 7
7.	vakymy || 9 mar
8.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
9.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
10.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
11.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
12.	siddhant || 17 mar
13.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
14.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
15.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
16.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
17.	sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
18.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
19.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
20.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
21.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
22.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
23.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
24.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
25.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
APRIL:
1.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
2.	Balweet || 24 apr 16 
3.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
4.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
MAY:
1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
2.	mcag || 11 May
3.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide

Updated List, Pls inform for any missing one.


----------



## salmangillani

Please add me.. visa lodged 25th may case officer contacted 30th may brisbane


----------



## gautham2712

Adding myself to the jan list



jitinbhasin21 said:


> JANUARY:
> 1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
> 2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
> 3.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
> 4.	Ashuaust || 17 jan
> 5.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 6.	civil189 || 22 jan
> 7.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 8.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 9.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
> 10.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 11.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 12.	chln.murthy 29 Jan
> 13. Gautham|| 31 Jan|| brisbane
> FEBRUARY:
> 1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 2.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 3.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
> 4.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 5.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 6.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
> 7.	DT2702 || 18 feb
> 8.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
> 9.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
> 10.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
> 11.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
> 12.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 13.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 14.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 15.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 16.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
> MARCH:
> 1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar
> 2.	shawn || 2 mar
> 3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
> 5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 6.	Abhishek || March 7
> 7.	vakymy || 9 mar
> 8.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 9.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 10.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 11.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 12.	siddhant || 17 mar
> 13.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
> 14.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 15.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 16.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
> 17.	sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> 18.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 19.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 20.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 21.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 22.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 23.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 24.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> 25.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> APRIL:
> 1.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 2.	Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 3.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
> 4.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
> MAY:
> 1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
> 2.	mcag || 11 May
> 3.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide
> 
> Updated List, Pls inform for any missing one.


----------



## andreyx108b

gautham2712 said:


> Hello Experts, I need a quick suggestion. I was contacted by CO today for providing more information on a GAP that I have in my career track. I have a GAP of three months and this was long time back during my completion of my bachelors degree and starting my masters degree. CO needs information on how i was occupied during this time frame and how did i financially support myself. Is this normal, because i was actually waiting for admissions and getting ready to start my next level of education. Have any one faced similar situation and what was the outcomes.


Totally normal - just explain, show evidence for dates.


----------



## Zeeshan.Mehboob

jitinbhasin21 said:


> JANUARY:
> 1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
> 2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
> 3.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
> 4.	Ashuaust || 17 jan
> 5.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 6.	civil189 || 22 jan
> 7.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 8.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 9.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
> 10.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 11.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 12.	chln.murthy 29 Jan
> FEBRUARY:
> 1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 2.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 3.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
> 4.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 5.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 6.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
> 7.	DT2702 || 18 feb
> 8.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
> 9.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
> 10.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
> 11.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
> 12.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 13.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 14.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 15.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 16.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
> MARCH:
> 1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar
> 2.	shawn || 2 mar
> 3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
> 5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 6.	Abhishek || March 7
> 7.	vakymy || 9 mar
> 8.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 9.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 10.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 11.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 12.	siddhant || 17 mar
> 13.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
> 14.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 15.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 16.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
> 17.	sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> 18.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 19.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 20.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 21.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 22.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 23.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 24.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> 25.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> APRIL:
> 1.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 2.	Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 3.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
> 4.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
> MAY:
> 1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
> 2.	mcag || 11 May
> 3.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide
> 
> Updated List, Pls inform for any missing one.


Plz add me.. Visa lodged on 31st January..CO contacted (Brisbane) on 19th feb.. submitted required docs on 1st March.. still waiting for grant..


----------



## gautham2712

Thanks Andreyx.

Do they expect any kind of evidence or document to support my claim.


----------



## manpreet89

jitinbhasin21 said:


> JANUARY:
> 1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
> 2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
> 3.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
> 4.	Ashuaust || 17 jan
> 5.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 6.	civil189 || 22 jan
> 7.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 8.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 9.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
> 10.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 11.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 12.	chln.murthy 29 Jan
> FEBRUARY:
> 1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 2.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 3.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
> 4.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 5.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 6.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
> 7.	DT2702 || 18 feb
> 8.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
> 9.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
> 10.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
> 11.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
> 12.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 13.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 14.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 15.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 16.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
> MARCH:
> 1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar
> 2.	shawn || 2 mar
> 3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
> 5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 6.	Abhishek || March 7
> 7.	vakymy || 9 mar
> 8.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 9.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 10.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 11.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 12.	siddhant || 17 mar
> 13.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
> 14.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 15.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 16.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
> 17.	sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> 18.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 19.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 20.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 21.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 22.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 23.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 24.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> 25.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> APRIL:
> 1.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 2.	Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 3.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
> 4.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
> MAY:
> 1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
> 2.	mcag || 11 May
> 3.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide
> 
> Updated List, Pls inform for any missing one.


Subscribing


----------



## suewonder

jitinbhasin21 said:


> JANUARY:
> 1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
> 2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
> 3.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
> 4.	Ashuaust || 17 jan
> 5.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 6.	civil189 || 22 jan
> 7.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 8.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 9.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
> 10.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 11.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 12.	chln.murthy 29 Jan
> FEBRUARY:
> 1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 2.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 3.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
> 4.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 5.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 6.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
> 7.	DT2702 || 18 feb
> 8.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
> 9.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
> 10.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
> 11.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
> 12.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 13.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 14.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 15.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 16.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
> MARCH:
> 1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar
> 2.	shawn || 2 mar
> 3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
> 5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 6.	Abhishek || March 7
> 7.	vakymy || 9 mar
> 8.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 9.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 10.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 11.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 12.	siddhant || 17 mar
> 13.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
> 14.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 15.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 16.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
> 17.	sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> 18.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 19.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 20.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 21.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 22.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 23.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 24.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> 25.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> APRIL:
> 1.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 2.	Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 3.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
> 4.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
> MAY:
> 1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
> 2.	mcag || 11 May
> 3.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide
> 
> Updated List, Pls inform for any missing one.


Please add me
Suewonder II 16 May II Adelaide II Immi mail


----------



## nawneetdalal

jitinbhasin21 said:


> JANUARY:
> 1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
> 2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
> 3.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
> 4.	Ashuaust || 17 jan
> 5.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 6.	civil189 || 22 jan
> 7.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 8.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 9.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
> 10.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 11.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 12.	chln.murthy 29 Jan
> FEBRUARY:
> 1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 2.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 3.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
> 4.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 5.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 6.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
> 7.	DT2702 || 18 feb
> 8.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
> 9.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
> 10.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
> 11.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
> 12.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 13.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 14.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 15.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 16.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
> MARCH:
> 1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar
> 2.	shawn || 2 mar
> 3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
> 5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 6.	Abhishek || March 7
> 7.	vakymy || 9 mar
> 8.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 9.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 10.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 11.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 12.	siddhant || 17 mar
> 13.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
> 14.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 15.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 16.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
> 17.	sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> 18.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 19.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 20.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 21.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 22.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 23.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 24.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> 25.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> APRIL:
> 1.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 2.	Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 3.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
> 4.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
> MAY:
> 1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
> 2.	mcag || 11 May
> 3.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide
> 
> Updated List, Pls inform for any missing one.


you can add me too..
Nawneetdalal || Adelaide || Applied 29th Apr || IP 11th May


----------



## jschopra

*Guessing*



andreyx108b said:


> Totally normal - just explain, show evidence for dates.


Hey Andrey, correct me if I am wrong, I guess you posted somewhere that the grant usually comes at 90 days from CO contact. 

Can I expect the grant around 9th June. Just wondering.


----------



## sethisaab

Please add me in the list 

Visa lodged on 6th April Anzo 261111 GSM Adelaide


----------



## andreyx108b

jschopra said:


> Hey Andrey, correct me if I am wrong, I guess you posted somewhere that the grant usually comes at 90 days from CO contact. Can I expect the grant around 9th June. Just wondering.


In 90% that is, but 10% wait for longer...


----------



## manpreet89

jschopra said:


> Hey Andrey, correct me if I am wrong, I guess you posted somewhere that the grant usually comes at 90 days from CO contact.
> 
> Can I expect the grant around 9th June. Just wondering.


Seems we r in the same boat...
ur CO team is brisbane or adelaide?


----------



## jschopra

manpreet89 said:


> Seems we r in the same boat...
> ur CO team is brisbane or adelaide?


Its Adelaide.
But you never know which team is processing. Grants have come from different team than that from which they had initial contact.


----------



## Ashuaust

Hello everyone.
Hope u all are having a good day.

Is any one here in same situation like I m?
It's been almost 4.5 months since I logged my visa but till date I had no contact no verification call nothing...
Had called them couple weeks ago they told its in process n ur file was took for prossesing in mid March. When can I expect some good news ?
All our plans are just messed up bcz of this long wait


----------



## chln.murthy

Sush1 said:


> Please don't skip my name. I had added it before. Application lodged on 1st April 2016
> 
> QUOTE=kamalendra;10311282]Here is the updated list till now:
> 
> JANUARY:
> 1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
> 2.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide*|| GRANT: 24 MAY*
> 3.	Ashuaust || 17 jan
> 4.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 5.	civil189 || 22 jan
> 6.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 7.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 8.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
> 9.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 10.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> FEBRUARY:
> 1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 2.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 3.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
> 4.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 5.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 6.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane*|| GRANT: 28 MAY*
> 7.	DT2702 || 18 feb
> 8.	sumo || 19 feb||adelaide *|| GRANT: 25 MAY*
> 9.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
> 10.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
> 11.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 12.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 13.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 14.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> MARCH:
> 1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar
> 2.	shawn || 2 mar
> 3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
> 5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 6.	Abhishek || March 7
> 7.	vakymy || 9 mar
> 8.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 9.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 10.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 11.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 12.	siddhant || 17 mar
> 13.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 14.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 15.	krish4aus || 22 mar
> 16.	sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> 17.	sandippatel || 23 mar || Adelaide
> 18.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 19.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 20.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 21.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 22.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 23.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> 24.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> APRIL:
> 1.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 2.	Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 3.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
> 4.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
> MAY:
> 1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
> 2.	mcag || 11 May
> 3.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide


[/QUOTE]

only 10 guys in Jan... My name appears twice which i have edited


----------



## aussieby2016

only 10 guys in Jan... My name appears twice which i have edited [/QUOTE]

yeah.....the oldies of the lot (including me)....


----------



## ARYAN2015

Hi All,
After a long wait , I finally received grants for me, my spouse and two kids. I thank each one of you for making me feel positive in all this wait period. Its great feeling and wishing each one of you who are waiting for their grants to receive the golden mail soon.

Regards
Ashok

261311: Analyst Programmer
23-Dec-15 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points 
06-01-16 Visa Lodged
13-01-16 PCC IND
20-01-16 CO Contact
23-01-16 Required Documents Uploaded
19-04-16 Employment verification ( 15 points)
01-06-16 Grant 
11-01-17 IED


----------



## Greg1946

ARYAN2015 said:


> Hi All,
> After a long wait , I finally received grants for me, my spouse and two kids. I thank each one of you for making me feel positive in all this wait period. Its great feeling and wishing each one of you who are waiting for their grants to receive the golden mail soon.
> 
> Regards
> Ashok
> 
> 261311: Analyst Programmer
> 23-Dec-15 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points
> 06-01-16 Visa Lodged
> 13-01-16 PCC IND
> 20-01-16 CO Contact
> 23-01-16 Required Documents Uploaded
> 19-04-16 Employment verification ( 15 points)
> 01-06-16 Grant
> 11-01-17 IED


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## vikaschandra

ARYAN2015 said:


> Hi All,
> After a long wait , I finally received grants for me, my spouse and two kids. I thank each one of you for making me feel positive in all this wait period. Its great feeling and wishing each one of you who are waiting for their grants to receive the golden mail soon.
> 
> Regards
> Ashok
> 
> 261311: Analyst Programmer
> 23-Dec-15 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points
> 06-01-16 Visa Lodged
> 13-01-16 PCC IND
> 20-01-16 CO Contact
> 23-01-16 Required Documents Uploaded
> 19-04-16 Employment verification ( 15 points)
> 01-06-16 Grant
> 11-01-17 IED


Congratulations to you and your family Aryan


----------



## aussieby2016

ARYAN2015 said:


> Hi All,
> After a long wait , I finally received grants for me, my spouse and two kids. I thank each one of you for making me feel positive in all this wait period. Its great feeling and wishing each one of you who are waiting for their grants to receive the golden mail soon.
> 
> Regards
> Ashok
> 
> 261311: Analyst Programmer
> 23-Dec-15 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points
> 06-01-16 Visa Lodged
> 13-01-16 PCC IND
> 20-01-16 CO Contact
> 23-01-16 Required Documents Uploaded
> 19-04-16 Employment verification ( 15 points)
> 01-06-16 Grant
> 11-01-17 IED


Congrats.....was your verification by person, mail or call?


----------



## Zeeshan.Mehboob

Hi Andrey, 

I am just contacted by Skill Support officer. They are asking for additional information regarding umemployment period of 6 months. That is the time period when i graduated and started seeking for jobs and it took me 6 months to get a job. They need to know how I supported myself financially during this period. How can i provide evidence when i depended on my parents during this time ?

Need your kind support plz.

Regards,


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Zeeshan.Mehboob said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> I am just contacted by Skill Support officer. They are asking for additional information regarding umemployment period of 6 months. That is the time period when i graduated and started seeking for jobs and it took me 6 months to get a job. They need to know how I supported myself financially during this period. How can i provide evidence when i depended on my parents during this time ?
> 
> Need your kind support plz.
> 
> Regards,


If I could share some info here as I also have similar gap after graduation and before getting job.. my agent mentioned in 54point(under additional information) in Form80 :
From:: this date to that date - Unemployed in 'country name'
From:: this date to that date - Studied in 'country name'


----------



## masdcet

Zeeshan.Mehboob said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> I am just contacted by Skill Support officer. They are asking for additional information regarding umemployment period of 6 months. That is the time period when i graduated and started seeking for jobs and it took me 6 months to get a job. They need to know how I supported myself financially during this period. How can i provide evidence when i depended on my parents during this time ?
> 
> Need your kind support plz.
> 
> Regards,


What is skill support contact??? is this another term used for case officer contact??? Please tell me.


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



ARYAN2015 said:


> Hi All,
> After a long wait , I finally received grants for me, my spouse and two kids. I thank each one of you for making me feel positive in all this wait period. Its great feeling and wishing each one of you who are waiting for their grants to receive the golden mail soon.
> 
> Regards
> Ashok
> 
> 261311: Analyst Programmer
> 23-Dec-15 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points
> 06-01-16 Visa Lodged
> 13-01-16 PCC IND
> 20-01-16 CO Contact
> 23-01-16 Required Documents Uploaded
> 19-04-16 Employment verification ( 15 points)
> 01-06-16 Grant
> 11-01-17 IED


----------



## sam10

msr83 said:


> This thread is created to bring in those who are launching visa in 2016.:juggle:


Hi yesterday i have done my pte scored mock test but i have scored only 49 overall 
s-38
r-41
l-57
w-57

How to score more in pte ?i dont know whr i am lagging.pl help


----------



## ravikiran7070

ARYAN2015 said:


> Hi All,
> After a long wait , I finally received grants for me, my spouse and two kids. I thank each one of you for making me feel positive in all this wait period. Its great feeling and wishing each one of you who are waiting for their grants to receive the golden mail soon.
> 
> Regards
> Ashok
> 
> 261311: Analyst Programmer
> 23-Dec-15 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points
> 06-01-16 Visa Lodged
> 13-01-16 PCC IND
> 20-01-16 CO Contact
> 23-01-16 Required Documents Uploaded
> 19-04-16 Employment verification ( 15 points)
> 01-06-16 Grant
> 11-01-17 IED


Congratulations mate  !!!

welcome to the club..


----------



## alexdegzy

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Here is the updated list till now:
> 
> 
> 
> JANUARY:
> 
> 1.himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
> 
> 2.Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide
> 
> 3.Ashuaust || 17 jan
> 
> 4.rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 
> 5.civil189 || 22 jan
> 
> 6.Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 
> 7.farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 
> 8.kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
> 
> 9.chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 
> 10.Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 
> 11.chln.murthy 29 Jan
> 
> FEBRUARY:
> 
> 1.gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 
> 2.kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 
> 3.karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
> 
> 4.AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 
> 5.alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 
> 6.onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
> 
> 7.DT2702 || 18 feb
> 
> 8.sumo || 19 feb
> 
> 9.tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
> 
> 10.phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
> 
> 11.jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 
> 12.Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 
> 13.Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 
> 14.divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 
> MARCH:
> 
> 1.nskarthik4u || 1 mar
> 
> 2.shawn || 2 mar
> 
> 3.sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 
> 4.ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
> 
> 5.ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 
> 6.Abhishek || March 7
> 
> 7.vakymy || 9 mar
> 
> 8.MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 
> 9.Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 
> 10.shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 
> 11.sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 
> 12.siddhant || 17 mar
> 
> 13.selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 
> 14.kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 
> 15.krish4aus || 22 mar
> 
> 16.sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> 
> 17.sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 
> 18.thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 
> 19.kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 
> 20.elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 
> 21.rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 
> 22.jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 
> 23.sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> 
> 24.sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> 
> APRIL:
> 
> 1.hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 
> 2.Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 
> 3.Sahiledge || 26 Apr
> 
> 4.conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
> 
> MAY:
> 
> 1.Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
> 
> 2.mcag || 11 May
> 
> 3.alexdegzy || 23 May || 31 May IP|| Adelaide
> 
> 
> 
> 66 Cases captured, Let's Pray all cases gets FINALIZED timely..




Updated CO contact ; requested for Health undertaking for wife and missing health records for son. Both provided .


----------



## Zeeshan.Mehboob

jitinbhasin21 said:


> If I could share some info here as I also have similar gap after graduation and before getting job.. my agent mentioned in 54point(under additional information) in Form80 :
> From:: this date to that date - Unemployed in 'country name'
> From:: this date to that date - Studied in 'country name'


Thanks Jitin, 

Actually i didnot mention unemployment at the time of filling Form80. What would u suggest should i resubmitt the Form80 with umployemnt details or i just simply reply them back ? Secondly do i need to submit any evidence or supporting documents ?


----------



## Sush1

*61 Days Since the Visa is Lodged*

Hi People,

Its been 61 Days the visa has been lodged, should I call DIBP adelaide and ask about the status.

Regards


----------



## ravikiran7070

krish4aus said:


> Dear All, Glad to share with you that we received our grant on 27th May 2016.
> 
> It would not have been possible without the help rendered in this forum. Thank you.
> 
> Good luck everyone!!
> 
> 189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> 14/08/2015 -- PTE Academic (65+)
> 28/08/2015 -- ACS Applied
> 04/09/2015 -- ACS Result (Positive)
> 04/09/2015 -- EOI Submitted (60 points)
> 22/01/2016 -- 189 Invite
> 19/03/2016 -- Lodged 189 Visa
> 12/04/2016 -- CO contact(GSM Adeilaide)
> 27/04/2016 -- Medicals & PCC India
> 08/05/2016 -- Uploaded requested doc's except Thailand PCC
> 27/05/2016 -- Grant


Congrats mate 

Good luck for the new phase of your life


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Zeeshan.Mehboob said:


> Thanks Jitin,
> 
> Actually i didnot mention unemployment at the time of filling Form80. What would u suggest should i resubmitt the Form80 with umployemnt details or i just simply reply them back ? Secondly do i need to submit any evidence or supporting documents ?


I am not confident in giving any certain information but to my opinion.. resubmitting form80 should not be done. 

One evidence that I could think of is giving them affidavit that you were unemployed from this time to this time and were seeking job and financially supported by parents.

Though as I said its just my opinion.


----------



## sumM

Check

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html

for details. You can try online tests also like TCYonline.com




sam10 said:


> Hi yesterday i have done my pte scored mock test but i have scored only 49 overall
> s-38
> r-41
> l-57
> w-57
> 
> How to score more in pte ?i dont know whr i am lagging.pl help


----------



## kapoor.neha

Can someone tell me the time when employment verification can happen. Generally after how many days can they enquire on this. I have completed 72 days since visa lodged and 52 days since last CO contact.


----------



## Sush1

Only 1 grant reported today.


----------



## Tarun1410

kapoor.neha said:


> Can someone tell me the time when employment verification can happen. Generally after how many days can they enquire on this. I have completed 72 days since visa lodged and 52 days since last CO contact.


You Never Know.. I had employment verification 110 days after visa lodge. You may not have it altogether!!


----------



## ARYAN2015

aussieby2016 said:


> Congrats.....was your verification by person, mail or call?


For me it was both. I received a call from Immigration officer in New Delhi and later on they verified through my employer.


----------



## jschopra

kapoor.neha said:


> Can someone tell me the time when employment verification can happen. Generally after how many days can they enquire on this. I have completed 72 days since visa lodged and 52 days since last CO contact.


You never know. I am claiming employment points but there has been no verification yet. I have completed 98 days since visa application and no verification. They didn't even ask for more documents or proof relating to employment during the CO contact.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

jschopra said:


> You never know. I am claiming employment points but there has been no verification yet. I have completed 98 days since visa application and no verification. They didn't even ask for more documents or proof relating to employment during the CO contact.



...then what did the CO ask when he contacted you?


----------



## jairichi

Zeeshan.Mehboob said:


> Thanks Jitin,
> 
> Actually i didnot mention unemployment at the time of filling Form80. What would u suggest should i resubmitt the Form80 with umployemnt details or i just simply reply them back ? Secondly do i need to submit any evidence or supporting documents ?



Do not resubmit form 80 unless specifically asked by CO. Just reply back to the mail you received. My spouse (primary applicant) had periods of unemployment post marriage when she needed to get Employment Authorization Document (EAD) to work in US. She mentioned that in her forms and no evidence was requested.


----------



## mohsinahmed84

*ahmed*



jschopra said:


> You never know. I am claiming employment points but there has been no verification yet. I have completed 98 days since visa application and no verification. They didn't even ask for more documents or proof relating to employment during the CO contact.


CO contacted me and asked employment related docs like appoint letters,payslips and contracts.I provided it but still no job verification after 80 days of visa apply.

Any idea why they have not done it.I am claiming the points


----------



## jairichi

Zeeshan.Mehboob said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> I am just contacted by Skill Support officer. They are asking for additional information regarding umemployment period of 6 months. That is the time period when i graduated and started seeking for jobs and it took me 6 months to get a job. They need to know how I supported myself financially during this period. How can i provide evidence when i depended on my parents during this time ?
> 
> Need your kind support plz.
> 
> Regards,


Just let CO know that your parents supported you.


----------



## mohsinahmed84

*Ahmed*



kapoor.neha said:


> Can someone tell me the time when employment verification can happen. Generally after how many days can they enquire on this. I have completed 72 days since visa lodged and 52 days since last CO contact.


I am in the same boat.Applied visa 80 days ago and CO contacted once asking for employment related docs.I sent payslips,contracts and appoint letters.

No employment verification as yet.


----------



## suewonder

Today AHC called my current company and asked some common questions :
I would like to share it for all:
1. position
2. joining date
3.full time or part time


----------



## jschopra

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> ...then what did the CO ask when he contacted you?


I was asked for my Form 1221, India PCC and evidence of Australian Regional Study.
And for my spouse Form 1221 and proof of english proficiency


----------



## amu007!

this might have been asked a few times on this forum, however I would appreciate your advice.

I have lodged my application for ANZSCO code-261112 (System analyst) on 7th February 2016.
CO contact for Form 80 for me and my spouse on 3rd March.
All documents uploaded on 13th March
Information provided button clicked on 17th March.

Havent had any contact since. What should be my next course of action?


----------



## aussieby2016

suewonder said:


> Today AHC called my current company and asked some common questions :
> I would like to share it for all:
> 1. position
> 2. joining date
> 3.full time or part time


even I was contacted for the same......was it through mail or call??


----------



## jairichi

amu007! said:


> this might have been asked a few times on this forum, however I would appreciate your advice.
> 
> I have lodged my application for ANZSCO code-261112 (System analyst) on 7th February 2016.
> CO contact for Form 80 for me and my spouse on 3rd March.
> All documents uploaded on 13th March
> Information provided button clicked on 17th March.
> 
> Havent had any contact since. What should be my next course of action?


Possibility of background check in progress or employment verification. Only thing you have to do is wait.


----------



## Sush1

Same documents asked from me, I submitted the same, but still no employee verification.



mohsinahmed84 said:


> CO contacted me and asked employment related docs like appoint letters,payslips and contracts.I provided it but still no job verification after 80 days of visa apply.
> 
> Any idea why they have not done it.I am claiming the points


----------



## jschopra

mohsinahmed84 said:


> CO contacted me and asked employment related docs like appoint letters,payslips and contracts.I provided it but still no job verification after 80 days of visa apply.
> 
> Any idea why they have not done it.I am claiming the points


Employment verification is very random. Most chances are if you are claiming maximum points for employment and haven't uploaded sufficient proof for it.

But if you have uploaded documents like offer letter, appointment letter, salary slips, tax documents, bonafide certificate and all, chances are you might not have employment verification.

I uploaded everything from offer letter, contract, appointment letter, confirmation letter, salary slips, form 16, appraisal letter, last pay settlement letter, relieving certificate, experience certificate, bonafide etc.


----------



## DVP_322

Any grants today


----------



## jschopra

Sush1 said:


> Same documents asked from me, I submitted the same, but still no employee verification.


I guess its because you did submit it. If someone can't, then they have to verify employment.

Its my view. Maybe I am wrong.


----------



## jschopra

DVP_322 said:


> Any grants today


None reported on immitracker and here. Only one reported here was of 27th May.
Is it a holiday in Australia 
I guess their system has crashed because of so much work


----------



## Tarun1410

jschopra said:


> Employment verification is very random. Most chances are if you are claiming maximum points for employment and haven't uploaded sufficient proof for it.
> 
> But if you have uploaded documents like offer letter, appointment letter, salary slips, tax documents, bonafide certificate and all, chances are you might not have employment verification.
> 
> I uploaded everything from offer letter, contract, appointment letter, confirmation letter, salary slips, form 16, appraisal letter, last pay settlement letter, relieving certificate, experience certificate, bonafide etc.


Sir, 

I uploaded everything that you can think of and I am claiming just 5 points, still had verification.

Now, two days after there has been still no verification from employer.. 

Don't know how things work


----------



## Sush1

I uploaded everything as you said Bro, but as you still waiting for grant.



jschopra said:


> I guess its because you did submit it. If someone can't, then they have to verify employment.
> 
> Its my view. Maybe I am wrong.


----------



## dorcus

Hello

Received 189 visa grant email today.

Lodged final application on April 24. CO contact on May 6 requesting for form 80, pcc and Medicals. Attached these and submitted yesterday and got the grant today.

I thank you all for all your help and guidance.

Thanks


----------



## zeeshan355

aryan2015 said:


> for me it was both. I received a call from immigration officer in new delhi and later on they verified through my employer.


same case with me as well, both me and employer verication done on the same day (10th may 2016)


----------



## AbhishekKotian

Tarun1410 said:


> Sir,
> 
> I uploaded everything that you can think of and I am claiming just 5 points, still had verification.
> 
> Now, two days after there has been still no verification from employer..
> 
> Don't know how things work


True that. Don't know how things work. 

I had uploaded everything from appointment letters, appraisal letters, payslips to Form 26AS. They called for employment verification on the 24th of May and I know they had contacted my employers too since the lady who was on the call had taken specific name of my manager who I was indirectly reporting to. I had not mentioned his name in any of the documents or declarations.

Also I confirmed with my employers and they had replied to AHC with the relevant details.

Been a week now post employment verification and 115 days from visa lodge date and nothing yet.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

dorcus said:


> Hello
> 
> Received 189 visa grant email today.
> 
> Lodged final application on April 24. CO contact on May 6 requesting for form 80, pcc and Medicals. Attached these and submitted yesterday and got the grant today.
> 
> I thank you all for all your help and guidance.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini

jschopra said:


> None reported on immitracker and here. Only one reported here was of 27th May.
> Is it a holiday in Australia
> I guess their system has crashed because of so much work


Hello JS Chopra,

I am assessed as an Engineering technologist and claim 15 points for experience.
EA assessed 7.5 years positively in my outcome and still i m working in same company.
Now i am waiting for invitation with 60 points for 189 and 65 points from NSW.

I hav following thing to claim my 8 years experience:-
1) Payslips (whole 8 years i.e 4 slips from each year)
2) Employer reference /Experience letter on letterhead
3) Tax documents (But my salary is under taxable limit)
4) Bank statements
5) Promotion letter from Engineer to Assistant Manager.
6) PF statement as a 3rd party proof.

Pl. guide me to proceed safely.

Thanks
Swarnjeet


----------



## jschopra

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Hello JS Chopra,
> 
> I am assessed as an Engineering technologist and claim 15 points for experience.
> EA assessed 7.5 years positively in my outcome and still i m working in same company.
> Now i am waiting for invitation with 60 points for 189 and 65 points from NSW.
> 
> I hav following thing to claim my 8 years experience:-
> 1) Payslips (whole 8 years i.e 4 slips from each year)
> 2) Employer reference /Experience letter on letterhead
> 3) Tax documents (But my salary is under taxable limit)
> 4) Bank statements
> 5) Promotion letter from Engineer to Assistant Manager.
> 6) PF statement as a 3rd party proof.
> 
> Pl. guide me to proceed safely.
> 
> Thanks
> Swarnjeet


If I am not wrong, invitation quota for 233 profession code is over for 2015-2016. The new quote will be applicable from July 2016. This is for 189. I am not sure about 190.
Just apply for visa 189 when you get ITA and upload all the documents supporting your employment for which you are claiming points.

If they need anything, they'll ask. Simple.
Be sure to upload maximum document up front. Form 80, form 1221, PCC, education and professional documents, passport copy, photo and if possible, medical report.
It increases chance of direct grant.


----------



## masdcet

I forget to upload requested document form 80 and click information provided button.Now what should i do now?


----------



## DT2702

masdcet said:


> I forget to upload requested document form 80 and click information provided button.Now what should i do now?


Do it RIGHT NOW. 


Regards 
DT2702

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dinusubba

dorcus said:


> Hello
> 
> Received 189 visa grant email today.
> 
> Lodged final application on April 24. CO contact on May 6 requesting for form 80, pcc and Medicals. Attached these and submitted yesterday and got the grant today.
> 
> I thank you all for all your help and guidance.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats  Can you please share your timeline ?


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini

jschopra said:


> If I am not wrong, invitation quota for 233 profession code is over for 2015-2016. The new quote will be applicable from July 2016. This is for 189. I am not sure about 190.
> Just apply for visa 189 when you get ITA and upload all the documents supporting your employment for which you are claiming points.
> 
> If they need anything, they'll ask. Simple.
> Be sure to upload maximum document up front. Form 80, form 1221, PCC, education and professional documents, passport copy, photo and if possible, medical report.
> It increases chance of direct grant.


Sir I hav not my appointment letter


----------



## parthvi

Hi guys,

How does a CO contact to the candidate? I mean does CO send an email to our given email Id or they just send a message in SkillSelect account if they require further information or docs?


----------



## sandeshrego

kapoor.neha said:


> Can someone tell me the time when employment verification can happen. Generally after how many days can they enquire on this. I have completed 72 days since visa lodged and 52 days since last CO contact.


Have you had any contact for employment Verification? If not relax. We are in the same boat with similar timeline. It's getting delayed because, our application is at the bottm of pile. I am hoping by July end I will get my grant, same applies to you


----------



## mohsinahmed84

Sush1 said:


> Same documents asked from me, I submitted the same, but still no employee verification.


I hope we will get grant without verification process


----------



## jairichi

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Sir I hav not my appointment letter


You can contact your HR. They will have a copy. If not do not worry much about it.


----------



## jairichi

parthvi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> How does a CO contact to the candidate? I mean does CO send an email to our given email Id or they just send a message in SkillSelect account if they require further information or docs?


You will receive an email as well as a notification in your immiaccount.


----------



## mohsinahmed84

jschopra said:


> Employment verification is very random. Most chances are if you are claiming maximum points for employment and haven't uploaded sufficient proof for it.
> 
> But if you have uploaded documents like offer letter, appointment letter, salary slips, tax documents, bonafide certificate and all, chances are you might not have employment verification.
> 
> I uploaded everything from offer letter, contract, appointment letter, confirmation letter, salary slips, form 16, appraisal letter, last pay settlement letter, relieving certificate, experience certificate, bonafide etc.


I hope will get grant without employment verifications.


----------



## Hi105

Dear All,

Want to share the news that I got my visa today along with the visa for wife and two kids.

Thanks to all group members and especially to Vikaschandra who helped in clarifying the queries throughout the process.

Time line below:

Visa application 26th Feb 2016
CO contact 17th Mar 2016
Info provided 8th Apr 2016
Visa granted 1st Jun 2016


----------



## Alhad

masdcet said:


> I forget to upload requested document form 80 and click information provided button.Now what should i do now?


That's okay. not to worry. Just upload it immediately.


----------



## Alhad

Hi105 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Want to share the news that I got my visa today along with the visa for wife and two kids.
> 
> Thanks to all group members and especially to Vikaschandra who helped in clarifying the queries throughout the process.
> 
> Time line below:
> 
> Visa application 26th Feb 2016
> CO contact 17th Mar 2016
> Info provided 8th Apr 2016
> Visa granted 1st Jun 2016


Congratulations!!


----------



## jschopra

Swarnjeet Saini said:


> Sir I hav not my appointment letter


Its ok. Just upload as much documents as you have.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Congrats to people who received their grants today.


----------



## Alhad

dorcus said:


> Hello
> 
> Received 189 visa grant email today.
> 
> Lodged final application on April 24. CO contact on May 6 requesting for form 80, pcc and Medicals. Attached these and submitted yesterday and got the grant today.
> 
> I thank you all for all your help and guidance.
> 
> Thanks


Super, Congratulations!
What was your ANZSCO?


----------



## andreyx108b

Zeeshan.Mehboob said:


> Hi Andrey, I am just contacted by Skill Support officer. They are asking for additional information regarding umemployment period of 6 months. That is the time period when i graduated and started seeking for jobs and it took me 6 months to get a job. They need to know how I supported myself financially during this period. How can i provide evidence when i depended on my parents during this time ? Need your kind support plz. Regards,


Bank statements? Of parents transfers? 

SD from parents?


----------



## andreyx108b

Sush1 said:


> Hi People, Its been 61 Days the visa has been lodged, should I call DIBP adelaide and ask about the status. Regards


Wait 90 days at least


----------



## vikaschandra

dorcus said:


> Hello
> 
> Received 189 visa grant email today.
> 
> Lodged final application on April 24. CO contact on May 6 requesting for form 80, pcc and Medicals. Attached these and submitted yesterday and got the grant today.
> 
> I thank you all for all your help and guidance.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations Dorcus


----------



## sandeshrego

*Accountant Assessment*

Guys, a quick question. ( Accountant related )

For accountant general, DIBP shows, three assessing bodies CPA, CA and IPA.
So, which one is the best one ( I have seen majority getting it done from CPA )
Also, could anyone please guide me to these assessment thread on EF ( Accountant or CPA ), as I could find only find outdated threads.:wave:


----------



## vikaschandra

Hi105 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Want to share the news that I got my visa today along with the visa for wife and two kids.
> 
> Thanks to all group members and especially to Vikaschandra who helped in clarifying the queries throughout the process.
> 
> Time line below:
> 
> Visa application 26th Feb 2016
> CO contact 17th Mar 2016
> Info provided 8th Apr 2016
> Visa granted 1st Jun 2016


Congratulations to you and your family. Best wishes for your future endeavors


----------



## rqadir

Dear All,

Need your feedback on my situation - getting a bit anxious now;

Timelines:
PSA, Electrical Engineer: 21/01/2016
Invitation received: 25/03/2016
Application launched: 5/04/2016
CO 1st Contact: 11/04/2016 - requesting form 80, medical and PCC
Replied to CO: 5/5/2016 - with all required info
Since then no feedback

I will like to mention that I am using an agent for the job. I have an Immi account and can track the status of my application.

The issue is that the *consultant has not clicked on the information provided button*, I asked him about this, he told me that he has sent an email to the case officer requesting details of payment for VAC 2 for my wife - since my wife didn't had satisfactory documents to fulfil this requirement.
*He told me that if he presses the information provided button, in that case the CO will take decision on the information provided and since my wife English proficiency document is not there it could create an issue
*
Agent told me to wait for the feedback from the CO, as soon as he/she will share the VAC2 payment details we will process the payment and attach the receipt to spouse documents and then press information provided tab - 

please to share your feedback


----------



## civil189

Ashuaust said:


> Hello everyone.
> Hope u all are having a good day.
> 
> Is any one here in same situation like I m?
> It's been almost 4.5 months since I logged my visa but till date I had no contact no verification call nothing...
> Had called them couple weeks ago they told its in process n ur file was took for prossesing in mid March. When can I expect some good news ?
> All our plans are just messed up bcz of this long wait




I am on the same boat. Waiting from last for months , no co contact , co status change from day one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

rqadir said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Need your feedback on my situation - getting a bit anxious now;
> 
> Timelines:
> PSA, Electrical Engineer: 21/01/2016
> Invitation received: 25/03/2016
> Application launched: 5/04/2016
> CO 1st Contact: 11/04/2016 - requesting form 80, medical and PCC
> Replied to CO: 5/5/2016 - with all required info
> Since then no feedback
> 
> I will like to mention that I am using an agent for the job. I have an Immi account and can track the status of my application.
> 
> The issue is that the *consultant has not clicked on the information provided button*, I asked him about this, he told me that he has sent an email to the case officer requesting details of payment for VAC 2 for my wife - since my wife didn't had satisfactory documents to fulfil this requirement.
> *He told me that if he presses the information provided button, in that case the CO will take decision on the information provided and since my wife English proficiency document is not there it could create an issue
> *
> Agent told me to wait for the feedback from the CO, as soon as he/she will share the VAC2 payment details we will process the payment and attach the receipt to spouse documents and then press information provided tab -
> 
> please to share your feedback


Yes wait for the VAC2 invoice to be sent to you and let the payment happen then the IP button can be clicked.


----------



## panna

arun32
have you received emp verification?
no update on my application status yet.


----------



## masdcet

Hello VISA grant holders,

Please tell me what application status on immi account shows after getting visa grant e-mail???


----------



## Abhi6060

masdcet said:


> Hello VISA grant holders,
> 
> Please tell me what application status on immi account shows after getting visa grant e-mail???




Finalised.


----------



## masdcet

Abhi6060 said:


> Finalised.


immi account still work after it???? or it becomes ceased?


----------



## Abhi6060

masdcet said:


> immi account still work after it???? or it becomes ceased?




It works.


----------



## jairichi

masdcet said:


> immi account still work after it???? or it becomes ceased?


It will work but you cannot upload any new document.


----------



## Abhi6060

Jairichi,

Help me if HR can state R&R if aware?
Or it has to be my manager.


----------



## jairichi

Abhi6060 said:


> Jairichi,
> 
> Help me if HR can state R&R if aware?
> Or it has to be my manager.


It can be anyone.


----------



## Arumugamg

All

I got required IELTS score in 27th JULY 2013 

In order to apply for 489 South Australia visa

Shall any one confirm here validity of IELTS is it 2 or 3 years???

I noticed as per DIBP at the time we apply IELTS score can be 3 years before our application date?

But in IELTS Scorecard mentioned it is recommended to retake after 2 yrs from test date??

Is there any body who applied with more than years validity of IELTS??


----------



## jairichi

Arumugamg said:


> All
> 
> I got required IELTS score in 27th JULY 2013
> 
> In order to apply for 489 South Australia visa
> 
> Shall any one confirm here validity of IELTS is it 2 or 3 years???
> 
> I noticed as per DIBP at the time we apply IELTS score can be 3 years before our application date?
> 
> But in IELTS Scorecard mentioned it is recommended to retake after 2 yrs from test date??
> 
> Is there any body who applied with more than years validity of IELTS??


For DIBP it is 3 years.


----------



## pspareek

DT2702 said:


> Do it RIGHT NOW.
> 
> 
> Regards
> DT2702
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


What is an information provided button? I have front loaded FORM 80 however did not see any information provided button on the site. Please advise!!!


----------



## kawal_547

pspareek said:


> What is an information provided button? I have front loaded FORM 80 however did not see any information provided button on the site. Please advise!!!


Information provided button is acivated when Co asked for additional documents and activates the button and asks you to submit the docs and click on the button for his knowledge 

So don't worry for now.

All the best.


----------



## pspareek

kawal_547 said:


> Information provided button is acivated when Co asked for additional documents and activates the button and asks you to submit the docs and click on the button for his knowledge
> 
> So don't worry for now.
> 
> All the best.




Thanks very much for the information. All the best to you too. Cheers!


----------



## sandeshrego

Guys, will CPA deduct 2 years for accountant for claiming exp. Overall my friend has only 4 years of exp.


----------



## suewonder

aussieby2016 said:


> suewonder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today AHC called my current company and asked some common questions :
> I would like to share it for all:
> 1. position
> 2. joining date
> 3.full time or part time
> 
> 
> 
> even I was contacted for the same......was it through mail or call??
Click to expand...

It was a phone call.


----------



## christo4mail

At last received the golden email!!!!!!!
Thanks to All.......

English Test 29 Jan 2016
Skill assessment Feb 20 2016
Postve outcome March 2
EOI March 2 Electrical Engineer - 233311
Invitation March 8
Visa Lodged March 17
India PCC March 18
AFP Clearance March 24
CO:: Nothing....
direct grant June 1
lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## chouse

christo4mail said:


> At last received the golden email!!!!!!! Thanks to All....... English Test 29 Jan 2016 Skill assessment Feb 20 2016 Postve outcome March 2 EOI March 2 Electrical Engineer - 233311 Invitation March 8 Visa Lodged March 17 India PCC March 18 AFP Clearance March 24 CO:: Nothing.... direct grant June 1 lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Congrats!!!


----------



## suewonder

christo4mail said:


> At last received the golden email!!!!!!!
> Thanks to All.......
> 
> English Test 29 Jan 2016
> Skill assessment Feb 20 2016
> Postve outcome March 2
> EOI March 2 Electrical Engineer - 233311
> Invitation March 8
> Visa Lodged March 17
> India PCC March 18
> AFP Clearance March 24
> CO:: Nothing....
> direct grant June 1
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


congratulation .........mate


----------



## Prash2533

christo4mail said:


> At last received the golden email!!!!!!!
> Thanks to All.......
> 
> English Test 29 Jan 2016
> Skill assessment Feb 20 2016
> Postve outcome March 2
> EOI March 2 Electrical Engineer - 233311
> Invitation March 8
> Visa Lodged March 17
> India PCC March 18
> AFP Clearance March 24
> CO:: Nothing....
> direct grant June 1
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Congrats


----------



## suewonder

JANUARY:
1. himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
2. hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
3. Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
4. Ashuaust || 17 jan
5. rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
6. civil189 || 22 jan
7. Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
8. farina || 28 jan || brisbane
9. kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
10. chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
11. Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
12. Gautham|| 31 Jan|| brisbane
13.Zeeshan.mehboob || 31 jan || brisbane
FEBRUARY:
1. gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
2. kawal_547 || 4 feb
3. karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
4. AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
5. alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
6. onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
7. DT2702 || 18 feb
8. sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
9. zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
10. tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
11. phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
12. jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
13. Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
14. Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
15. divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
16. rsk1976 || 26 Feb
MARCH:
1. nskarthik4u || 1 mar
2. shawn || 2 mar
3. sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
4. ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
5. ashish_2574 || 3 mar
6. Abhishek || March 7
7. vakymy || 9 mar
8. MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
9. Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
10. shafiq2k || 14 mar
11. sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
12. siddhant || 17 mar
13. taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
14. selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
15. kapoor.neha || 22 mar
16. krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
17. sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
18. sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
19. thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
20. kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
21. elric || 26 mar || brisbane
22. rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
23. jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
24. sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
25. sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
26.Manpreet || 8 mar 16
APRIL:
1. hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
2. Balweet || 24 apr 16
3. Sahiledge || 26 Apr
4. conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
5.Nawneetdalal || Adelaide || Applied 29th Apr || IP 11th May
MAY:
1. Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
2. mcag || 11 May
3. alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide
4.Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail 
updated.....please inform anybody missing


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Hi105 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Want to share the news that I got my visa today along with the visa for wife and two kids.
> 
> Thanks to all group members and especially to Vikaschandra who helped in clarifying the queries throughout the process.
> 
> Time line below:
> 
> Visa application 26th Feb 2016
> CO contact 17th Mar 2016
> Info provided 8th Apr 2016
> Visa granted 1st Jun 2016


Congratulations buddy.. 

My timelines is very much similar to yours. Hope mine will also come very soon now.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

*Year 2016 visa 189 applicants status*

JANUARY:
1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
3.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
4.	Ashuaust || 17 jan 
5.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
6.	civil189 || 22 jan
7.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
8.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
9.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
10.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
11.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
12.	gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane
13.	zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
FEBRUARY:
1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
2.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
3.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
4.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
5.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
6.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
7.	DT2702 || 18 feb
8.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
9.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
10.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
11.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
12.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
13.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
14.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
15.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
16.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
MARCH:
1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar 
2.	shawn || 2 mar
3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
6.	Abhishek || March 7
7.	Manpreet89 || 8 Mar
8.	vakymy || 9 mar
9.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
10.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
11.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
12.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
13.	siddhant || 17 mar
14.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
15.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
16.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
17.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
18.	sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
19.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
20.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
21.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
22.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
23.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
24.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
25.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
26.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
APRIL:
1.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
2.	sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
3.	Balweet || 24 apr 16 
4.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
5.	Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May
6.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
MAY:
1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
2.	mcag || 11 May
3.	Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
4.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
5.	salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane


This is the latest list, if any update still missing then pls inform.


----------



## conjoinme

christo4mail said:


> At last received the golden email!!!!!!!
> Thanks to All.......
> 
> English Test 29 Jan 2016
> Skill assessment Feb 20 2016
> Postve outcome March 2
> EOI March 2 Electrical Engineer - 233311
> Invitation March 8
> Visa Lodged March 17
> India PCC March 18
> AFP Clearance March 24
> CO:: Nothing....
> direct grant June 1
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Congratulations!


----------



## conjoinme

> After a long wait , I finally received grants for me, my spouse and two kids. I thank each one of you for making me feel positive in all this wait period. Its great feeling and wishing each one of you who are waiting for their grants to receive the golden mail soon.
> 
> Regards
> Ashok


Congrats Ashok



dorcus said:


> Received 189 visa grant email today.
> 
> Lodged final application on April 24. CO contact on May 6 requesting for form 80, pcc and Medicals. Attached these and submitted yesterday and got the grant today.
> 
> I thank you all for all your help and guidance.


Congrats dorcus



Hi105 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Want to share the news that I got my visa today along with the visa for wife and two kids.
> 
> Thanks to all group members and especially to Vikaschandra who helped in clarifying the queries throughout the process.
> 
> Time line below:
> 
> Visa application 26th Feb 2016
> CO contact 17th Mar 2016
> Info provided 8th Apr 2016
> Visa granted 1st Jun 2016


Congrats mate!


----------



## conjoinme

*Visa Fees & CO Allocation*

Hi Guys,

After paying visa fees it shows "DEPT. OF IMMIGRATION SOUTHPORT AU" in the Debit Card statement and my CO is from Adelaide. Just trying to find any relation in CO allocation. As it shows SOUTHPORT it has to be SA i.e. Adelaide. Can you guys check yours and validate this observation?

Thanks


----------



## conjoinme

*Work Visa labels in Passport*

Hi Jairichi,

I remember you had mentioned sometime back about Work visas from similar countries having positive effect on application. Did you upload work visa labels in your passport to IMMI Account? or you had just mentioned about it in form 80?

Thanks


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations


----------



## jairichi

conjoinme said:


> Hi Jairichi,
> 
> I remember you had mentioned sometime back about Work visas from similar countries having positive effect on application. Did you upload work visa labels in your passport to IMMI Account? or you had just mentioned about it in form 80?
> 
> Thanks


I am not sure about it but I kind of guess it might work in applicant's favor. We uploaded our valid UK visas as one of the evidence for proof of relationship. We had uploaded our US and UK PCC in addition to Indian PCC.


----------



## jairichi

conjoinme said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After paying visa fees it shows "DEPT. OF IMMIGRATION SOUTHPORT AU" in the Debit Card statement and my CO is from Adelaide. Just trying to find any relation in CO allocation. As it shows SOUTHPORT it has to be SA i.e. Adelaide. Can you guys check yours and validate this observation?
> 
> Thanks


What documents were requested by CO and when did you submit them?
I guess you might be getting your grant this week or next.


----------



## andreyx108b

conjoinme said:


> Hi Guys, After paying visa fees it shows "DEPT. OF IMMIGRATION SOUTHPORT AU" in the Debit Card statement and my CO is from Adelaide. Just trying to find any relation in CO allocation. As it shows SOUTHPORT it has to be SA i.e. Adelaide. Can you guys check yours and validate this observation? Thanks


It has no relation - payment address can be where business unit is, not a CO.


----------



## conjoinme

jairichi said:


> I am not sure about it but I kind of guess it might work in applicant's favor. We uploaded our valid UK visas as one of the evidence for proof of relationship. We had uploaded our US and UK PCC in addition to Indian PCC.


makes sense actually. so, I am thinking of uploading too but don't know the header under which it should go. Scanned the header list in immi account yesterday but couldn't pin down one. I have given Marriage certificate under relationship evidence and given India, OZ & NZ PCC. Does your UK visa mentione spouse name? Just curious to know how it is treated as evidence of relationship


----------



## conjoinme

jairichi said:


> What documents were requested by CO and when did you submit them?
> I guess you might be getting your grant this week or next.


Thanks mate, I wish your words come true  
I am claiming just 5 points for experience and submitted all salary slips & bank statements (each month), offer letters, tax returns, revision letters etc. etc. Not sure where it is stuck as OZ has given me 457 twice amounting to 8 years. 

Regarding CO in my signature - I haven't submitted any document. The first email from CO didn't mention anything but I guess she meant PCC and kid's medical, realized this when I called them. She sent another email mentioning PCC after the call but immediately after 5 minutes of this email there was another one saying nothing needed and subject as 'IMMI Assesssment Commence" email. Customer Rep told me that she informed CO where PCCs were kept and luckily our kid's medical was finalized that morning. So, nothind requested until.


----------



## conjoinme

andreyx108b said:


> It has no relation - payment address can be where business unit is, not a CO.


seems logical as it should be of the locatoin where the entity is registered and paying GST. Still thought of checking if everyone gets the same name under their credit/debit card statement after making payment


----------



## jairichi

conjoinme said:


> makes sense actually. so, I am thinking of uploading too but don't know the header under which it should go. Scanned the header list in immi account yesterday but couldn't pin down one. I have given Marriage certificate under relationship evidence and given India, OZ & NZ PCC. Does your UK visa mentione spouse name? Just curious to know how it is treated as evidence of relationship


Yes, that is correct. My spouse is my dependent here and so her visa has my name.


----------



## jairichi

conjoinme said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After paying visa fees it shows "DEPT. OF IMMIGRATION SOUTHPORT AU" in the Debit Card statement and my CO is from Adelaide. Just trying to find any relation in CO allocation. As it shows SOUTHPORT it has to be SA i.e. Adelaide. Can you guys check yours and validate this observation?
> 
> Thanks


My credit card statement shows the same.


----------



## SAJO

*Called DIBP - got automatic disconnected*

I tried to call DIBP today to check the status of application. After 1.5 mins .. call got automatically disconnected. (High number of call volumes etc etc was heard). I had called up at around 8:15 IST (i,e 12:15 SYDNEY time).

Has anyone experienced the same .. what is a good time to call them?


Code- 261111 (BA)
Visa Applied - 21 Feb
CO contact - 9 Mar
Docs Uploaded (PCC, Medical) - 21 Mar
Awaiting .... no furthur contact yet on the application
App Status - Assessment in Progress
Please my name also in the list ....


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations 



christo4mail said:


> At last received the golden email!!!!!!!
> Thanks to All.......
> 
> English Test 29 Jan 2016
> Skill assessment Feb 20 2016
> Postve outcome March 2
> EOI March 2 Electrical Engineer - 233311
> Invitation March 8
> Visa Lodged March 17
> India PCC March 18
> AFP Clearance March 24
> CO:: Nothing....
> direct grant June 1


----------



## kawal_547

conjoinme said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After paying visa fees it shows "DEPT. OF IMMIGRATION SOUTHPORT AU" in the Debit Card statement and my CO is from Adelaide. Just trying to find any relation in CO allocation. As it shows SOUTHPORT it has to be SA i.e. Adelaide. Can you guys check yours and validate this observation?
> 
> Thanks


Guys ur cc billing statement shows the name /merchant who billed you 

How can it be related to your CO?

Can the billing system be linked to CO?


----------



## anikatyayan

CPA is usually little strict.
In case of Indian CA's who qualified before 5 years ICAA is better. Just check the requirement related to the Financial Accounting and reporting as this is not covered in many educational qualifications. 
In case of others CPA is OK.


----------



## civil189

SAJO said:


> I tried to call DIBP today to check the status of application. After 1.5 mins .. call got automatically disconnected. (High number of call volumes etc etc was heard). I had called up at around 8:15 IST (i,e 12:15 SYDNEY time).
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone experienced the same .. what is a good time to call them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code- 261111 (BA)
> 
> Visa Applied - 21 Feb
> 
> CO contact - 9 Mar
> 
> Docs Uploaded (PCC, Medical) - 21 Mar
> 
> Awaiting .... no furthur contact yet on the application
> 
> App Status - Assessment in Progress
> 
> Please my name also in the list ....




Make a call around 9:30am to 10:30 am IST


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

civil189 said:


> Make a call around 9:30am to 10:30 am IST
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what is your status friend.....we both are having same dates of application for the same profession.....hope both of us get it together soon.....


----------



## tikki2282

christo4mail said:


> At last received the golden email!!!!!!!
> Thanks to All.......
> 
> English Test 29 Jan 2016
> Skill assessment Feb 20 2016
> Postve outcome March 2
> EOI March 2 Electrical Engineer - 233311
> Invitation March 8
> Visa Lodged March 17
> India PCC March 18
> AFP Clearance March 24
> CO:: Nothing....
> direct grant June 1
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:




Congrats


----------



## nawneetdalal

civil189 said:


> Make a call around 9:30am to 10:30 am IST
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


which number should be dialed??


----------



## MissionAus_2016

nawneetdalal said:


> which number should be dialed??


No is +61 73136 7000 and rightly mentioned you may not go through in one time due to high volume.

Keep your passport # and other application details handy, if you are lucky they will ask you.


----------



## nawneetdalal

nawneetdalal said:


> which number should be dialed??


Thanks - I tried but the response is standard that they are going thru heavy work pressure and thanks for the patience.


----------



## RSK1976

civil189 said:


> Make a call around 9:30am to 10:30 am IST
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I raised the same question when I called time to DIBP. They Said " 9:30 to 4:30 EST". 

Im not sure, why its EST

thanks


----------



## sandeshrego

anikatyayan said:


> CPA is usually little strict.
> In case of Indian CA's who qualified before 5 years ICAA is better. Just check the requirement related to the Financial Accounting and reporting as this is not covered in many educational qualifications.
> In case of others CPA is OK.


Thanks bro. actually he is not a CA. My friend is just an accountant working with his Dad in family business. He has done MBA in Finance. 

His breakdown is
Age : 30
MBA Fin : 15
PTE Assuming : 20

Total exp. 4 years. If CPA deducts 2 years. His score would be 65. This score wont get an invite as cut off is 70 for accountants. So guys need some suggestion. Jai??Andrey?? Vikas??:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vakymy

Congratulation to all who got there grant so far.

All the best to the rest of us.

85days from lodgment and 51days from employment verification.
Status on immi still 'application received'


----------



## gnt

SAJO said:


> I tried to call DIBP today to check the status of application. After 1.5 mins .. call got automatically disconnected. (High number of call volumes etc etc was heard). I had called up at around 8:15 IST (i,e 12:15 SYDNEY time).
> 
> Has anyone experienced the same .. what is a good time to call them?
> 
> 
> Code- 261111 (BA)
> Visa Applied - 21 Feb
> CO contact - 9 Mar
> Docs Uploaded (PCC, Medical) - 21 Mar
> Awaiting .... no furthur contact yet on the application
> App Status - Assessment in Progress
> Please my name also in the list ....


Yes sometimes it happens ; you can ring them back there is no good time ; try once or twice. 

Better option would be to send email to CO.


----------



## jairichi

sandeshrego said:


> Thanks bro. actually he is not a CA. My friend is just an accountant working with his Dad in family business. He has done MBA in Finance.
> 
> His breakdown is
> Age : 30
> MBA Fin : 15
> PTE Assuming : 20
> 
> Total exp. 4 years. If CPA deducts 2 years. His score would be 65. This score wont get an invite as cut off is 70 for accountants. So guys need some suggestion. Jai??Andrey?? Vikas??:fingerscrossed:


I do not know whether his assessment agency will deduct years from his work experience. What about partner points? Also, he could think of taking 190 route? Let him file an EOI for 189 and 190.


----------



## sandeshrego

jairichi said:


> I do not know whether his assessment agency will deduct years from his work experience. What about partner points? Also, he could think of taking 190 route? Let him file an EOI for 189 and 190.


Thanks Jai. He is single. Let me try on CPA threads. They are dead though


----------



## jairichi

sandeshrego said:


> Thanks Jai. He is single. Let me try on CPA threads. They are dead though


Ok Sandesh. Check members with Accountant occupation in myimmitracker.com and try to get their contacts and send personal message to them.


----------



## jairichi

sandeshrego said:


> Thanks Jai. He is single. Let me try on CPA threads. They are dead though


Here you go, an active thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...128978-cpa-australia-skill-assessment-16.html


----------



## kapoor.neha

sandeshrego said:


> Thanks bro. actually he is not a CA. My friend is just an accountant working with his Dad in family business. He has done MBA in Finance.
> 
> His breakdown is
> Age : 30
> MBA Fin : 15
> PTE Assuming : 20
> 
> Total exp. 4 years. If CPA deducts 2 years. His score would be 65. This score wont get an invite as cut off is 70 for accountants. So guys need some suggestion. Jai??Andrey?? Vikas??:fingerscrossed:


Hi Sandreshgo,

As per my experience to get your education assessed from CPA and to be eligible for an accountant skill select, their are 7 subject that one should have studied out of 9. 7 are compulsary and 2 are not. It is not necessary to send your experience to CPA to be assessed. If they are happy with your 7 subjects they will mark you as eligible. they may or may not ask for the experience details. 

Even if they ask I have never heard that they have deducted any experience. If it is relevant and has all the job and duties that of accountant they will clear it.

Please note that this is on the basis of my personal experience, rest you can check with others too.


----------



## ps01

Hi Guys,

What if someone loses their passport before they receive the grant ?
would their case be considered as a weak case and can be subject to rejection?


----------



## anikatyayan

hi sandesh...as the accountants norms changed last year in july ...so ask him to compare his syllabus with the mandatory 7 subjects which are mentioned in CPA/ICAA/IPA website under migration assessment..He may want to try with more than 1 authority.
In my case CPA assessment was negative but ICAA was positive

CPA/ICAA/IPA do not deduct any years...


----------



## jairichi

ps01 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What if someone loses their passport before they receive the grant ?
> would their case be considered as a weak case and can be subject to rejection?


Might not be an issue as long as you can provide evidence that you lost your passport (police complaint) and provide a new passport and update DIBP with relevant forms.


----------



## sandeshrego

Jai, Anikatyanan, Neha.. A big thanks. You guys completed all my queries.


----------



## engradnan2828

Hi

if i am not wrong, your agent/consultant is zarnab international?



rqadir said:


> dear all,
> 
> need your feedback on my situation - getting a bit anxious now;
> 
> timelines:
> Psa, electrical engineer: 21/01/2016
> invitation received: 25/03/2016
> application launched: 5/04/2016
> co 1st contact: 11/04/2016 - requesting form 80, medical and pcc
> replied to co: 5/5/2016 - with all required info
> since then no feedback
> 
> i will like to mention that i am using an agent for the job. I have an immi account and can track the status of my application.
> 
> The issue is that the *consultant has not clicked on the information provided button*, i asked him about this, he told me that he has sent an email to the case officer requesting details of payment for vac 2 for my wife - since my wife didn't had satisfactory documents to fulfil this requirement.
> *he told me that if he presses the information provided button, in that case the co will take decision on the information provided and since my wife english proficiency document is not there it could create an issue
> *
> agent told me to wait for the feedback from the co, as soon as he/she will share the vac2 payment details we will process the payment and attach the receipt to spouse documents and then press information provided tab -
> 
> please to share your feedback


----------



## engradnan2828

Co asked him for 80, medical & pcc, which he provided, so ip button may have been clicked as he has provided the information which was requested.

Vac2 payment invoice is request by applicant/consultant is an additional thing.



vikaschandra said:


> yes wait for the vac2 invoice to be sent to you and let the payment happen then the ip button can be clicked.


----------



## jschopra

SAJO said:


> I tried to call DIBP today to check the status of application. After 1.5 mins .. call got automatically disconnected. (High number of call volumes etc etc was heard). I had called up at around 8:15 IST (i,e 12:15 SYDNEY time).
> 
> Has anyone experienced the same .. what is a good time to call them?
> 
> 
> Code- 261111 (BA)
> Visa Applied - 21 Feb
> CO contact - 9 Mar
> Docs Uploaded (PCC, Medical) - 21 Mar
> Awaiting .... no furthur contact yet on the application
> App Status - Assessment in Progress
> Please my name also in the list ....


I called today too around 10:30am IST
The person was very courteous and handled the inquiry very politely and with patience.
After checking my record he said that it really has been quite a long time. Your application will be looked upon very shortly. Unfortunately, they can and will not tell you any specific date. 

He also added a note about me calling them on the application. Hope it helps my case


----------



## samsonk76

Pls add me to this list:

samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide






balweet said:


> Originally Posted by balweet View Post
> YEAR 2016 VISA 189 APPLICANTS STATUS
> JANUARY:
> 1.Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide
> 2.rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 3.civil189 || 22 jan
> 4.Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 5.farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 6. kanz12|| 28 jan || Adelaide
> 7.chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 8.Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 9.chln.murthy 29 Jan
> FEBRUARY:
> 1.gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 2.kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 3.karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
> 4.AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 5.alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 6.onshore || 15 feb || brisbane
> 7.DT2702 || 18 feb
> 8.sumo || 19 feb
> 9.tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
> 10.phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
> 11.jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 12.Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 13.Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 14.divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> MARCH:
> 1. nskarthik4u || 1 mar
> 2.shawn || 2 mar
> 3.sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 4.ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 5. Ausilover || 3 mar
> 6.Abhishek || March 7
> 7.vakymy || 9 mar
> 8.MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 9.Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 10.shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 11.sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 12.siddhant || 17 mar
> 13.selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 14.kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 15.krish4aus || 22 mar
> 16.sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 17.thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 18.kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 19.elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 20.rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 21.jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 22.sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> 23.sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> APRIL:
> 1. sush1 || 1 Apr || Adelaide
> 2. hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 3. Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 4. Sahiledge || 26 apr 16
> 5.conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
> MAY:
> 1.mcag || 11 May
> 2. Alexdegzy 23 May / Adelaide
> 
> @sahiledge added......


----------



## jairichi

jschopra said:


> I called today too around 10:30am IST
> The person was very courteous and handled the inquiry very politely and with patience.
> After checking my record he said that it really has been quite a long time. Your application will be looked upon very shortly. Unfortunately, they can and will not tell you any specific date.
> 
> He also added a note about me calling them on the application. Hope it helps my case


When such a statement is made I feel they will consider your application as top priority.


----------



## DelhiBoy

kawal_547 said:


> Information provided button is acivated when Co asked for additional documents and activates the button and asks you to submit the docs and click on the button for his knowledge
> 
> So don't worry for now.
> 
> All the best.


 have a small query experts. In my case information provided button was there and I clicked it straight away after importing my application into my new immi account since the agent was not providing me with password. But later after clicking IP button I went to documents attach portion and saw that my agent has not attached Form 80 and Form 1221 till now and there is no header as well in the header list for that. I logded my application on 25 April and on 30 April got a mail from CO of Document requested and in that mail it was mentioned everything ( Form 80, 1221, Medical, PCC, Work related, education related) my agent attached everything but not those 2 forms. Now I am scared that would they consider the application to be incomplete and take decision accordingly??? Since IP button is only supposed to be hit once all the required documents they asked have been submitted to them. I cannot even tell the agent also, although I tried to enquire from him that when he would send the Forms and he told me once the CO asks he would send it. But my worry is different now. Is it possible that CO would consider the reply to their query incomplete and take the application decision accordingly.???


----------



## DelhiBoy

suewonder said:


> JANUARY:
> 1. himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
> 2. hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
> 3. Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
> 4. Ashuaust || 17 jan
> 5. rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 6. civil189 || 22 jan
> 7. Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 8. farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 9. kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
> 10. chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 11. Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 12. Gautham|| 31 Jan|| brisbane
> 13.Zeeshan.mehboob || 31 jan || brisbane
> FEBRUARY:
> 1. gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 2. kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 3. karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
> 4. AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 5. alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 6. onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
> 7. DT2702 || 18 feb
> 8. sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
> 9. zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
> 10. tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
> 11. phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
> 12. jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 13. Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 14. Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 15. divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 16. rsk1976 || 26 Feb
> MARCH:
> 1. nskarthik4u || 1 mar
> 2. shawn || 2 mar
> 3. sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 4. ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
> 5. ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 6. Abhishek || March 7
> 7. vakymy || 9 mar
> 8. MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 9. Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 10. shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 11. sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 12. siddhant || 17 mar
> 13. taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
> 14. selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 15. kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 16. krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
> 17. sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> 18. sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 19. thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 20. kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 21. elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 22. rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 23. jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 24. sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> 25. sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> 26.Manpreet || 8 mar 16
> APRIL:
> 1. hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 2. Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 3. Sahiledge || 26 Apr
> 4. conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
> 5.Nawneetdalal || Adelaide || Applied 29th Apr || IP 11th May
> MAY:
> 1. Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
> 2. mcag || 11 May
> 3. alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide
> 4.Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
> updated.....please inform anybody missing


how was the employment verification done?? please elaborate mail or call and if call then to whom


----------



## MissionAus_2016

jschopra said:


> I called today too around 10:30am IST
> The person was very courteous and handled the inquiry very politely and with patience.
> After checking my record he said that it really has been quite a long time. Your application will be looked upon very shortly. Unfortunately, they can and will not tell you any specific date.
> 
> He also added a note about me calling them on the application. Hope it helps my case



All the best !!

Though I am wondering they do not have standardization in receiving the calls and passing on the information. They say different things to different people and depending upon their mood they attend to you and check the cases. 

Seems all messed up but lets hope it is not. Let the grass be greener on other side !!


----------



## Attique

samsonk76 said:


> Pls add me to this list:
> 
> samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide



Plz add me

1. Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane


----------



## jairichi

DelhiBoy said:


> have a small query experts. In my case information provided button was there and I clicked it straight away after importing my application into my new immi account since the agent was not providing me with password. But later after clicking IP button I went to documents attach portion and saw that my agent has not attached Form 80 and Form 1221 till now and there is no header as well in the header list for that. I logded my application on 25 April and on 30 April got a mail from CO of Document requested and in that mail it was mentioned everything ( Form 80, 1221, Medical, PCC, Work related, education related) my agent attached everything but not those 2 forms. Now I am scared that would they consider the application to be incomplete and take decision accordingly??? Since IP button is only supposed to be hit once all the required documents they asked have been submitted to them. I cannot even tell the agent also, although I tried to enquire from him that when he would send the Forms and he told me once the CO asks he would send it. But my worry is different now. Is it possible that CO would consider the reply to their query incomplete and take the application decision accordingly.???


CO might come back asking for missing documents. You can upload them if you have access.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

DelhiBoy said:


> have a small query experts. In my case information provided button was there and I clicked it straight away after importing my application into my new immi account since the agent was not providing me with password. But later after clicking IP button I went to documents attach portion and saw that my agent has not attached Form 80 and Form 1221 till now and there is no header as well in the header list for that. I logded my application on 25 April and on 30 April got a mail from CO of Document requested and in that mail it was mentioned everything ( Form 80, 1221, Medical, PCC, Work related, education related) my agent attached everything but not those 2 forms. Now I am scared that would they consider the application to be incomplete and take decision accordingly??? Since IP button is only supposed to be hit once all the required documents they asked have been submitted to them. I cannot even tell the agent also, although I tried to enquire from him that when he would send the Forms and he told me once the CO asks he would send it. But my worry is different now. Is it possible that CO would consider the reply to their query incomplete and take the application decision accordingly.???


Your concern is very valid though there wont be any adverse effect till your application is finalized. I would advice you upload both forms asap and do not think of what has happened. Also ask your agent to provide the screenshot of the documents attached.


----------



## jschopra

jairichi said:


> When such a statement is made I feel they will consider your application as top priority.


I hope what you say is true.


----------



## Attique

Dear Members!!

Let me share my experience of calling DIBP which i did yesterday (1st June 2016). Since I lodged my application on 10th Jan 2016 (more than 90 days as they say on the website) I thought calling them might help. Also, for your information and help this is the number i called +61 1300 364 613

First of all they put me on hold for like 10 mins and than i reached to a lady and she asked me the reference number, passport number, my full name and email id.

After getting all the information she just replied that she can give me the same status which is appearing on the immi account and she cannot disclose any of the process which is on going.

She just gave me a response that we have our own channels of getting and verifying the information provided by you in your application and we do not only rely on the information provided by you.

Its important to mention here that the employment verification has already been done for my case back in March 2016. Which means that they are not verifying employment and they are into something else. Anyways my concern is basically time as i am not afraid because all the information provided was true.

But, my experience of calling DIBP says that it is useless. They will give you a standard reply that we are processing your application and we cannot disclose what we are doing.

Also, i want to ask the senior members a question.

What do you think they will process my application or forget about it as it has been around 5 months now since i lodged. I mean are they really pursuing the case or just put the file in pending and forgot??

Thanks all!!


----------



## jairichi

Attique said:


> Dear Members!!
> 
> Let me share my experience of calling DIBP which i did yesterday (1st June 2016). Since I lodged my application on 10th Jan 2016 (more than 90 days as they say on the website) I thought calling them might help. Also, for your information and help this is the number i called +61 1300 364 613
> 
> First of all they put me on hold for like 10 mins and than i reached to a lady and she asked me the reference number, passport number, my full name and email id.
> 
> After getting all the information she just replied that she can give me the same status which is appearing on the immi account and she cannot disclose any of the process which is on going.
> 
> She just gave me a response that we have our own channels of getting and verifying the information provided by you in your application and we do not only rely on the information provided by you.
> 
> Its important to mention here that the employment verification has already been done for my case back in March 2016. Which means that they are not verifying employment and they are into something else. Anyways my concern is basically time as i am not afraid because all the information provided was true.
> 
> But, my experience of calling DIBP says that it is useless. They will give you a standard reply that we are processing your application and we cannot disclose what we are doing.
> 
> Also, i want to ask the senior members a question.
> 
> What do you think they will process my application or forget about it as it has been around 5 months now since i lodged. I mean are they really pursuing the case or just put the file in pending and forgot??
> 
> Thanks all!!


I had earlier pointed out employment verification is not the only process they do. There might be background verification normally done by many countries when applying for a visa. I have no idea what this verification covers, what triggers this verification, who does it, etc. Since you lodged visa application, paid fees and uploaded all documents they will take a decision on your application. No doubt about it. The biggest question is 'by when?' for which no one has a reply for you.


----------



## Attique

jairichi said:


> I had earlier pointed out employment verification is not the only process they do. There might be background verification normally done by many countries when applying for a visa. I have no idea what this verification covers, what triggers this verification, who does it, etc. Since you lodged visa application, paid fees and uploaded all documents they will take a decision on your application. No doubt about it. The biggest question is 'by when?' for which no one has a reply for you.


Thanks for the reply

I hope they come up with a positive reply very soon.

My guess is that they do the background checks based on Nationality. I am from Pakistan and thats the reason may be they are doing background checks. But till this moment nobody contacted anyone in Pakistan asking about me.

Normally when security clearance is done in Pakistan they goto your village and ask about your family and verify your addresses etc. But in this case nothing like this is happening.

Anyways, hopefully really soon they will give me the GRANT!!


----------



## Ind79

Hello guys, Require information very urgently, as I am in a tricky situation...I am in Australia on Bridging visa A and need to travel to India for 2-3 weeks ASAP for urgent family matter for which I am planning to apply for Bridging visa B tomorrow...what I would like to know is that while I am in India, will my 189 visa application be still processed? Or will it be processed only after I am back in Australia? Will my 189 visa processing have any impact due to this? It's been 108 days since lodgement and almost 90 days sincd last CO contact..I need to apply for BVB tomorrow, so would really appreciate urgent help in this matter...


----------



## sumM

*Do I need to update DIBP?*

I have to travel for a business trip (5 days) outside the country, do I need to update DIBP of the same?


----------



## jairichi

Attique said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> I hope they come up with a positive reply very soon.
> 
> My guess is that they do the background checks based on Nationality. I am from Pakistan and thats the reason may be they are doing background checks. But till this moment nobody contacted anyone in Pakistan asking about me.
> 
> Normally when security clearance is done in Pakistan they goto your village and ask about your family and verify your addresses etc. But in this case nothing like this is happening.
> 
> Anyways, hopefully really soon they will give me the GRANT!!


Possibly based on nationality. Every country does it in a different way. When I was working in US whenever I need to get my visa renewed I need to get security clearance as I work as bioscience or biomolecular researcher. I worked in a reputed university. Every time it took US consulate a month to get a positive clearance. They did not contact my boss or my program director. So, one knows by what means they do this. I would suggest you to look at the next step of finding a job once grant arrives. That will at least ease your frustration.


----------



## jairichi

sumM said:


> I have to travel for a business trip (5 days) outside the country, do I need to update DIBP of the same?


Yes.


----------



## Attique

jairichi said:


> Possibly based on nationality. Every country does it in a different way. When I was working in US whenever I need to get my visa renewed I need to get security clearance as I work as bioscience or biomolecular researcher. I worked in a reputed university. Every time it took US consulate a month to get a positive clearance. They did not contact my boss or my program director. So, one knows by what means they do this. I would suggest you to look at the next step of finding a job once grant arrives. That will at least ease your frustration.


Thanks for the advice.

Actually i had already setup a business in Perth with my partner. Job is not a problem.

You are right let them work on it by their method and i should try to divert my mind towards something else.

Thanks!!


----------



## jairichi

Attique said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Actually i had already setup a business in Perth with my partner. Job is not a problem.
> 
> You are right let them work on it by their method and i should try to divert my mind towards something else.
> 
> Thanks!!


Wow, you are way ahead of many of us. Well planned. Do not worry your grant will come through. Just find a way to divert your obsession on receiving a grant mail for sometime. I know it is easy to say rather than live through it. Good luck.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

hi,
can anyone please guide what folders are to be upload while lodging visa...I will pay fees next week and then upload documents...Just want to know By what name are folders or drop down menus...If there is one dropdown for employment and all documents to be updated in that or different for reference letter and payslips?


----------



## Phoenix2135

*Grant !*

Dear All,

Happy to share that my visa(myself & wife) has been granted this morning !

NO employment verification ! NO communication from CO ! Immi account status was " Application received" till yesterday

My timelines are below :

Profession : 233211 /Civil Engineer

IELTS : 26/09/2015 - L-6.5,R-6,S-6 & W-6

EA Submission(Fast tract) : 30/11/2015
EA outcome (with 8 years one month experience) : 23/12/2015
EOI submission : 23/12/2015
Invited : 22/01/2016
Visa lodged : 23/02/2016 (almost all docs except Form-80,1221 & Spouse functional English proof)
Medical : 25/02/2016
Pending docs submitted (Form-80,1221 & Spouse English proof) : 05/03/2016
CO assigned : Immiassessment Commence mail but no docs requested
Grant : 02/06/2016

Points breakdown structure :

Age : 30
Degree : 15
Experience : 15

list of employers :

1, 12/06/2006 to 02/05/2008 (India)

Docs submitted as follows :

Appointment letter as Graduate Trainee(for first 12 months but paid), Appointment letter for Project Engineer,Few pay slips,PF statement for one year ,bank statement for entire period,service certificate(with salary details,contact details of signed person,designation but No R & R),Statutory declaration for R & R from senior(but working with different employer at the time of issuing SD ,He attached his service certificate as a proof that he worked with me before ), NO form 16 and also my senior joined my company few months after i joined but left after I left the company.

2, 05/05/2008 - 03/04/2009 (UAE)

Docs are as follows :

Offer letter,bank statement for entire period, Few pay slips, Experience letter from HRD with R & R, Labor contract as a third party documentary evidence, NO tax as salaries are tax free.


3, 13/04/2009 - 27/11/2009 (India)

Docs are as follows : 

Experice letter on company letter head with R&R and salary details (only contact number of signed person as it is a small builder, NO e-mail address of the company,NO website,NO landline number, NO e-mail address of the signed person) , Affidavit from a Chartered Accountant on his letterhead saying that my salary was under taxable salary ! (Gross salary was 30,000 INR/month) and NO pay slip, I mean i submitted only two docs for this employer ! EA also agreed this !


4, 06/12/2009 - 05/11/2010 ( Saudi Arabia)

EA rejected this experience as I had only Reference letter with only joining and salary deails , NO R&R ,NO labour contract as a third party doc, NO bank statement,NO offer letter 


5, 28/02/2011 - 28/01/2013 (UAE)

Docs are follows : 

1,Offer letter ,Few pay slips ,Labor contract as third party doc,bank statement, NO tax as tax free salary, Salary letter form HRD signed my director, Reference letter from Manager(An Australian) with R&R on company letterhead but illigal.

6, 13/02/2013 - 13/01/2014 (India)

Docs are follows :

Experice letter on company letter head with R&R and salary details (only contact number of signed person as it is a small builder, NO e-mail address of the company,NO website,NO landline number, NO e-mail address of the signed person) , Few pay slips & Income tax return form ( I,myself filed tax after three years through a Chartered account).

7, 15/01/2014 - 12/02/2016 (UAE).

Docs are as follows :

Offer letter, Appointment letter, Few payslips,Bank statement for entire period,labour contract as third party doc,Experience letter from HRD with only few details like date of joining & salary details but NO R& R and SD from manager(without HRD knowledge) for EA only but did not submit this to DIBP

Note : I believe NO employment verification happened on my case also I applied my visa after I resigned my recent employer ! I mean,I resigned my last employer on 12/02/2016 and visa applied on 23/02/2016 however i mentioned everything in detail on Form -80 as i am being supported by my wife (she works as a nurse in Govt hospital )

Docs submitted for spouse : Diploma nursing certificate, Marriage certificate,PCC,PP,functional english proof from principal on a plain paper with stamp as Tamilnadu Govt medical college does not use letterhead 

Hopes above details are useful !


----------



## civil189

aussieby2016 said:


> what is your status friend.....we both are having same dates of application for the same profession.....hope both of us get it together soon.....




Status is still applicable received 
Normal process as per DIBP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaiser88

Hi All,

Has been a few months since I last posted on here as I've finally got a positive TRA assessment for Electronic Instrument Trades Worker (General)-342314. 

They have confirmed that my NVQ Level 3 is comparable to at least an AQF certificate III.

Therefore in the EOI, do I list this qualification as AQF certificate III and list all other qualifications as 'Other - Non AQF accreditation'?

Thanks in advance!

Karl


----------



## Prash2533

Phoenix2135 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Happy to share that my visa(myself & wife) has been granted this morning !
> 
> NO employment verification ! NO communication from CO ! Immi account status was " Application received" till yesterday
> 
> My timelines are below :
> 
> Profession : 233211 /Civil Engineer
> 
> IELTS : 26/09/2015 - L-6.5,R-6,S-6 & W-6
> 
> EA Submission(Fast tract) : 30/11/2015
> EA outcome (with 8 years one month experience) : 23/12/2015
> EOI submission : 23/12/2015
> Invited : 22/01/2016
> Visa lodged : 23/02/2016 (almost all docs except Form-80,1221 & Spouse functional English proof)
> Medical : 25/02/2016
> Pending docs submitted (Form-80,1221 & Spouse English proof) : 05/03/2016
> CO assigned : Immiassessment Commence mail but no docs requested
> Grant : 02/06/2016
> 
> Points breakdown structure :
> 
> Age : 30
> Degree : 15
> Experience : 15
> 
> list of employers :
> 
> 1, 12/06/2006 to 02/05/2008 (India)
> 
> Docs submitted as follows :
> 
> Appointment letter as Graduate Trainee(for first 12 months but paid), Appointment letter for Project Engineer,Few pay slips,PF statement for one year ,bank statement for entire period,service certificate(with salary details,contact details of signed person,designation but No R & R),Statutory declaration for R & R from senior(but working with different employer at the time of issuing SD ,He attached his service certificate as a proof that he worked with me before ), NO form 16 and also my senior joined my company few months after i joined but left after I left the company.
> 
> 2, 05/05/2008 - 03/04/2009 (UAE)
> 
> Docs are as follows :
> 
> Offer letter,bank statement for entire period, Few pay slips, Experience letter from HRD with R & R, Labor contract as a third party documentary evidence, NO tax as salaries are tax free.
> 
> 
> 3, 13/04/2009 - 27/11/2009 (India)
> 
> Docs are as follows :
> 
> Experice letter on company letter head with R&R and salary details (only contact number of signed person as it is a small builder, NO e-mail address of the company,NO website,NO landline number, NO e-mail address of the signed person) , Affidavit from a Chartered Accountant on his letterhead saying that my salary was under taxable salary ! (Gross salary was 30,000 INR/month) and NO pay slip, I mean i submitted only two docs for this employer ! EA also agreed this !
> 
> 
> 4, 06/12/2009 - 05/11/2010 ( Saudi Arabia)
> 
> EA rejected this experience as I had only Reference letter with only joining and salary deails , NO R&R ,NO labour contract as a third party doc, NO bank statement,NO offer letter
> 
> 
> 5, 28/02/2011 - 28/01/2013 (UAE)
> 
> Docs are follows :
> 
> 1,Offer letter ,Few pay slips ,Labor contract as third party doc,bank statement, NO tax as tax free salary, Salary letter form HRD signed my director, Reference letter from Manager(An Australian) with R&R on company letterhead but illigal.
> 
> 6, 13/02/2013 - 13/01/2014 (India)
> 
> Docs are follows :
> 
> Experice letter on company letter head with R&R and salary details (only contact number of signed person as it is a small builder, NO e-mail address of the company,NO website,NO landline number, NO e-mail address of the signed person) , Few pay slips & Income tax return form ( I,myself filed tax after three years through a Chartered account).
> 
> 7, 15/01/2014 - 12/02/2016 (UAE).
> 
> Docs are as follows :
> 
> Offer letter, Appointment letter, Few payslips,Bank statement for entire period,labour contract as third party doc,Experience letter from HRD with only few details like date of joining & salary details but NO R& R and SD from manager(without HRD knowledge) for EA only but did not submit this to DIBP
> 
> Note : I believe NO employment verification happened on my case also I applied my visa after I resigned my recent employer ! I mean,I resigned my last employer on 12/02/2016 and visa applied on 23/02/2016 however i mentioned everything in detail on Form -80 as i am being supported by my wife (she works as a nurse in Govt hospital )
> 
> Docs submitted for spouse : Diploma nursing certificate, Marriage certificate,PCC,PP,functional english proof from principal on a plain paper with stamp as Tamilnadu Govt medical college does not use letterhead
> 
> Hopes above details are useful !


Congrats Phoenix


----------



## Sahiledge

Phoenix2135 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Happy to share that my visa(myself & wife) has been granted this morning !
> 
> NO employment verification ! NO communication from CO ! Immi account status was " Application received" till yesterday
> 
> My timelines are below :
> 
> Profession : 233211 /Civil Engineer
> 
> IELTS : 26/09/2015 - L-6.5,R-6,S-6 & W-6
> 
> EA Submission(Fast tract) : 30/11/2015
> EA outcome (with 8 years one month experience) : 23/12/2015
> EOI submission : 23/12/2015
> Invited : 22/01/2016
> Visa lodged : 23/02/2016 (almost all docs except Form-80,1221 & Spouse functional English proof)
> Medical : 25/02/2016
> Pending docs submitted (Form-80,1221 & Spouse English proof) : 05/03/2016
> CO assigned : Immiassessment Commence mail but no docs requested
> Grant : 02/06/2016
> 
> Points breakdown structure :
> 
> Age : 30
> Degree : 15
> Experience : 15
> 
> list of employers :
> 
> 1, 12/06/2006 to 02/05/2008 (India)
> 
> Docs submitted as follows :
> 
> Appointment letter as Graduate Trainee(for first 12 months but paid), Appointment letter for Project Engineer,Few pay slips,PF statement for one year ,bank statement for entire period,service certificate(with salary details,contact details of signed person,designation but No R & R),Statutory declaration for R & R from senior(but working with different employer at the time of issuing SD ,He attached his service certificate as a proof that he worked with me before ), NO form 16 and also my senior joined my company few months after i joined but left after I left the company.
> 
> 2, 05/05/2008 - 03/04/2009 (UAE)
> 
> Docs are as follows :
> 
> Offer letter,bank statement for entire period, Few pay slips, Experience letter from HRD with R & R, Labor contract as a third party documentary evidence, NO tax as salaries are tax free.
> 
> 3, 13/04/2009 - 27/11/2009 (India)
> 
> Docs are as follows :
> 
> Experice letter on company letter head with R&R and salary details (only contact number of signed person as it is a small builder, NO e-mail address of the company,NO website,NO landline number, NO e-mail address of the signed person) , Affidavit from a Chartered Accountant on his letterhead saying that my salary was under taxable salary ! (Gross salary was 30,000 INR/month) and NO pay slip, I mean i submitted only two docs for this employer ! EA also agreed this !
> 
> 4, 06/12/2009 - 05/11/2010 ( Saudi Arabia)
> 
> EA rejected this experience as I had only Reference letter with only joining and salary deails , NO R&R ,NO labour contract as a third party doc, NO bank statement,NO offer letter
> 
> 5, 28/02/2011 - 28/01/2013 (UAE)
> 
> Docs are follows :
> 
> 1,Offer letter ,Few pay slips ,Labor contract as third party doc,bank statement, NO tax as tax free salary, Salary letter form HRD signed my director, Reference letter from Manager(An Australian) with R&R on company letterhead but illigal.
> 
> 6, 13/02/2013 - 13/01/2014 (India)
> 
> Docs are follows :
> 
> Experice letter on company letter head with R&R and salary details (only contact number of signed person as it is a small builder, NO e-mail address of the company,NO website,NO landline number, NO e-mail address of the signed person) , Few pay slips & Income tax return form ( I,myself filed tax after three years through a Chartered account).
> 
> 7, 15/01/2014 - 12/02/2016 (UAE).
> 
> Docs are as follows :
> 
> Offer letter, Appointment letter, Few payslips,Bank statement for entire period,labour contract as third party doc,Experience letter from HRD with only few details like date of joining & salary details but NO R& R and SD from manager(without HRD knowledge) for EA only but did not submit this to DIBP
> 
> Note : I believe NO employment verification happened on my case also I applied my visa after I resigned my recent employer ! I mean,I resigned my last employer on 12/02/2016 and visa applied on 23/02/2016 however i mentioned everything in detail on Form -80 as i am being supported by my wife (she works as a nurse in Govt hospital )
> 
> Docs submitted for spouse : Diploma nursing certificate, Marriage certificate,PCC,PP,functional english proof from principal on a plain paper with stamp as Tamilnadu Govt medical college does not use letterhead
> 
> Hopes above details are useful !


Congrats phoenix. 
Same profession, we will be in touch. 
When is your IED, would like to know your experiences over there. 
All the best for the future endeavour.


----------



## aussieby2016

Congrats....nice to see civil engg grants.....hope that civil189 and i also get the golden mail soon......



Phoenix2135 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Happy to share that my visa(myself & wife) has been granted this morning !
> 
> NO employment verification ! NO communication from CO ! Immi account status was " Application received" till yesterday
> 
> My timelines are below :
> 
> Profession : 233211 /Civil Engineer
> 
> IELTS : 26/09/2015 - L-6.5,R-6,S-6 & W-6
> 
> EA Submission(Fast tract) : 30/11/2015
> EA outcome (with 8 years one month experience) : 23/12/2015
> EOI submission : 23/12/2015
> Invited : 22/01/2016
> Visa lodged : 23/02/2016 (almost all docs except Form-80,1221 & Spouse functional English proof)
> Medical : 25/02/2016
> Pending docs submitted (Form-80,1221 & Spouse English proof) : 05/03/2016
> CO assigned : Immiassessment Commence mail but no docs requested
> Grant : 02/06/2016
> 
> Points breakdown structure :
> 
> Age : 30
> Degree : 15
> Experience : 15
> 
> list of employers :
> 
> 1, 12/06/2006 to 02/05/2008 (India)
> 
> Docs submitted as follows :
> 
> Appointment letter as Graduate Trainee(for first 12 months but paid), Appointment letter for Project Engineer,Few pay slips,PF statement for one year ,bank statement for entire period,service certificate(with salary details,contact details of signed person,designation but No R & R),Statutory declaration for R & R from senior(but working with different employer at the time of issuing SD ,He attached his service certificate as a proof that he worked with me before ), NO form 16 and also my senior joined my company few months after i joined but left after I left the company.
> 
> 2, 05/05/2008 - 03/04/2009 (UAE)
> 
> Docs are as follows :
> 
> Offer letter,bank statement for entire period, Few pay slips, Experience letter from HRD with R & R, Labor contract as a third party documentary evidence, NO tax as salaries are tax free.
> 
> 
> 3, 13/04/2009 - 27/11/2009 (India)
> 
> Docs are as follows :
> 
> Experice letter on company letter head with R&R and salary details (only contact number of signed person as it is a small builder, NO e-mail address of the company,NO website,NO landline number, NO e-mail address of the signed person) , Affidavit from a Chartered Accountant on his letterhead saying that my salary was under taxable salary ! (Gross salary was 30,000 INR/month) and NO pay slip, I mean i submitted only two docs for this employer ! EA also agreed this !
> 
> 
> 4, 06/12/2009 - 05/11/2010 ( Saudi Arabia)
> 
> EA rejected this experience as I had only Reference letter with only joining and salary deails , NO R&R ,NO labour contract as a third party doc, NO bank statement,NO offer letter
> 
> 
> 5, 28/02/2011 - 28/01/2013 (UAE)
> 
> Docs are follows :
> 
> 1,Offer letter ,Few pay slips ,Labor contract as third party doc,bank statement, NO tax as tax free salary, Salary letter form HRD signed my director, Reference letter from Manager(An Australian) with R&R on company letterhead but illigal.
> 
> 6, 13/02/2013 - 13/01/2014 (India)
> 
> Docs are follows :
> 
> Experice letter on company letter head with R&R and salary details (only contact number of signed person as it is a small builder, NO e-mail address of the company,NO website,NO landline number, NO e-mail address of the signed person) , Few pay slips & Income tax return form ( I,myself filed tax after three years through a Chartered account).
> 
> 7, 15/01/2014 - 12/02/2016 (UAE).
> 
> Docs are as follows :
> 
> Offer letter, Appointment letter, Few payslips,Bank statement for entire period,labour contract as third party doc,Experience letter from HRD with only few details like date of joining & salary details but NO R& R and SD from manager(without HRD knowledge) for EA only but did not submit this to DIBP
> 
> Note : I believe NO employment verification happened on my case also I applied my visa after I resigned my recent employer ! I mean,I resigned my last employer on 12/02/2016 and visa applied on 23/02/2016 however i mentioned everything in detail on Form -80 as i am being supported by my wife (she works as a nurse in Govt hospital )
> 
> Docs submitted for spouse : Diploma nursing certificate, Marriage certificate,PCC,PP,functional english proof from principal on a plain paper with stamp as Tamilnadu Govt medical college does not use letterhead
> 
> Hopes above details are useful !


----------



## anoopkamboj

*EOI filed. Query regarding invitation*

I recently learnt that the ceiling for *Software Engineers* has reached its limit (5364/5364) for 2015-16 cycle and that the quota will be refreshed on 1 July 2016. I submitted my EOI today (3-June-2016).

My Total EOI points: 75
PTE Academic score: 87/90 (L:90; S:90; W:86; 4:81)

Want to understand the following:

1. Is there any hope for me for getting the invite in the month of June 2016?

2. If not, when the quota gets reset to zero (for Software Engineers) on 1-July-2016, what are the chances of me getting the invite in the month of June itself?

Can anyone please help with this?


----------



## sumM

Thx. Which form to upload?



jairichi said:


> Yes.


----------



## jairichi

anoopkamboj said:


> I recently learnt that the ceiling for *Software Engineers* has reached its limit (5364/5364) for 2015-16 cycle and that the quota will be refreshed on 1 July 2016. I submitted my EOI today (3-June-2016).
> 
> My Total EOI points: 75
> PTE Academic score: 87/90 (L:90; S:90; W:86; 4:81)
> 
> Want to understand the following:
> 
> 1. Is there any hope for me for getting the invite in the month of June 2016?
> 
> 2. If not, when the quota gets reset to zero (for Software Engineers) on 1-July-2016, what are the chances of me getting the invite in the month of June itself?
> 
> Can anyone please help with this?


1. Since the cap has reached I do not think there will be invitation for EOIs for ANZSCO code 2613.
2. Depends on the number of EOIs with a DOE and points ahead of you. You will get it in July.


----------



## jairichi

sumM said:


> Thx. Which form to upload?


Two things. Send completed form 1022 and an email to CO


----------



## anoopkamboj

Also, what is the parameter of preference for issuing the invites? Is it only the EOI score for subclass 189? Or something else as well?


----------



## jairichi

anoopkamboj said:


> Also, what is the parameter of preference for issuing the invites? Is it only the EOI score for subclass 189? Or something else as well?


Points and date of EOI.


----------



## conjoinme

Phoenix2135 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Happy to share that my visa(myself & wife) has been granted this morning !
> 
> NO employment verification ! NO communication from CO ! Immi account status was " Application received" till yesterday
> 
> Hopes above details are useful !


Congratulations mate for the grant! Thanks for the detailed post. I am sure it will help many. Good Luck with the move!


----------



## conjoinme

anoopkamboj said:


> I recently learnt that the ceiling for *Software Engineers* has reached its limit (5364/5364) for 2015-16 cycle and that the quota will be refreshed on 1 July 2016. I submitted my EOI today (3-June-2016).
> 
> My Total EOI points: 75
> PTE Academic score: 87/90 (L:90; S:90; W:86; 4:81)
> 
> Want to understand the following:
> 
> 1. Is there any hope for me for getting the invite in the month of June 2016?
> 
> 2. If not, when the quota gets reset to zero (for Software Engineers) on 1-July-2016, what are the chances of me getting the invite in the month of June itself?
> 
> Can anyone please help with this?


With 75 points for Software Engineers, you should expect to get immediate invite once the ceiling resets. So, prepare your docs by July if you looking for direct grant.


----------



## RSK1976

Heard the 2613 reached the ceiling limit. Is it any impact for existing lodging visa applications and what is the impact who are all waiting for grant ? 

Or is the ceiling applicable only for EOI ?

Thanks..


----------



## andreyx108b

RSK1976 said:


> Heard the 2613 reached the ceiling limit. Is it any impact for existing lodging visa applications and what is the impact who are all waiting for grant ? Or is the ceiling applicable only for EOI ? Thanks..


If you have an invite you can lodge your visa. The ceiling is for those who are waiting for an invite. They will only receive invites after July the 1st.


----------



## amu007!

Hi what's the number for Gsm Brisbane?


----------



## Viaan

Finally Lodged the visa with all documents !!! now the wait starts :juggle::fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b

Viaan said:


> Finally Lodged the visa with all documents !!! now the wait starts :juggle::fingerscrossed:


All the best!


----------



## dinusubba

Looks like a slow week so far..


----------



## hustaa

Hi Seniors, 
Do you have any idea about 'provide character assessment' link in immiaccount?
I found people who were requested for form 80 and 1221 had this link in their account.
It disappeared a few months later. 
Also, people who requested for both 80 and 1221 take much longer processing time.
I am wondering whether it is a clue of external check.


andreyx108b said:


> All the best!


----------



## kapoor.neha

dinusubba said:


> Looks like a slow week so far..


You are right it was actually too slow. Not many grants this week as compared to the previous ones..


----------



## hustaa

kapoor.neha said:


> You are right it was actually too slow. Not many grants this week as compared to the previous ones..


Hi, I saw you provided form 80 and form 1221.
Do you have a'provide character assessment' link in your account? I want to know it is a system bug or kind of indication.


----------



## Tarun1410

*Finally Granted!!*

Dear All,

Extremely Happy to Announce that me and my wife have finally been granted PR 189 visa today!!

You can see the timelines in my signature and below :

SC - 189 | ICT SA - 261112 
ACS-24/08/2015 
PTE - 29/05/2015 - Overall Band:90
Points: 65 (Age -25, Education - 15, English -20, Work Ex- 5)
ITA: 03/02/2016 
PCC India :12/02/2016 
PCC UAE:17/02/2016 
Visa Lodged:19/02/2016
All Docs Uploaded:28/02/2016 
Meds: 26/02/2016 
CO (GSM Adelaide):04/03/2016 (Assessment Commence-No Documents Requested)
Emp Verification: 30/05/2016
Grant : 03/06/2016 
IED : 07/09/2016

It has been a long journey with Ups and downs and thankfully we made it!!

My sincere thanks to Vikas & Jeeten who helped me sail through tough times.

I wish all of you very best for the future and hope that all who are waiting get their grants soon !! 

I have updated the immitracker!!

I shall be still around in case I could help anyone with anything.

Regards,


----------



## jairichi

Tarun1410 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Extremely Happy to Announce that me and my wife have finally been granted PR 189 visa today!!
> 
> You can see the timelines in my signature and below :
> 
> SC - 189 | ICT SA - 261112
> ACS-24/08/2015
> PTE - 29/05/2015 - Overall Band:90
> Points: 65 (Age -25, Education - 15, English -20, Work Ex- 5)
> ITA: 03/02/2016
> PCC India :12/02/2016
> PCC UAE:17/02/2016
> Visa Lodged:19/02/2016
> All Docs Uploaded:28/02/2016
> Meds: 26/02/2016
> CO (GSM Adelaide):04/03/2016 (Assessment Commence-No Documents Requested)
> Emp Verification: 30/05/2016
> Grant : 03/06/2016
> IED : 07/09/2016
> 
> It has been a long journey with Ups and downs and thankfully we made it!!
> 
> My sincere thanks to Vikas & Jeeten who helped me sail through tough times.
> 
> I wish all of you very best for the future and hope that all who are waiting get their grants soon !!
> 
> I have updated the immitracker!!
> 
> I shall be still around in case I could help anyone with anything.
> 
> Regards,


Congrats. A very short IED. Any idea why?


----------



## MissionAus_2016

amu007! said:


> Hi what's the number for Gsm Brisbane?


It's +61 73136 7000


----------



## Tarun1410

jairichi said:


> Congrats. A very short IED. Any idea why?


Yes, It was a mistake on my part I guess. My Wife's PCC had a date stamp of 07 September. I guess this was picked as IED for both of us ...


----------



## jairichi

Tarun1410 said:


> Yes, It was a mistake on my part I guess. My Wife's PCC had a date stamp of 07 September. I guess this was picked as IED for both of us ...


Oh got it. Good luck with your next steps.


----------



## sol79

Do they verify work experience for all cases where the applicant received the "IMMI Assessment Commence" email?


----------



## Tarun1410

sol79 said:


> Do they verify work experience for all cases where the applicant received the "IMMI Assessment Commence" email?


Not Sure about that Sol79.. As mentioned in one of my earlier posts, I emailed them on 27th May and got a call on 30th May.. may be it was just a formality because they verified the details from me only.. my employer was not contacted  

one of my friends too got immi commence email but got his visa on 110th day without any contact !! so I do not think this happens for all the cases


----------



## Ashuaust

Hello everyone 

If I want to send a reminder email to my CO which email addres should I send too?
Since I have no contact yet.
All I know is when I called them 15-20 days back they told its team Adelaide


----------



## andreyx108b

sol79 said:


> Do they verify work experience for all cases where the applicant received the "IMMI Assessment Commence" email?


No.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

Tarun1410 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Extremely Happy to Announce that me and my wife have finally been granted PR 189 visa today!!
> 
> You can see the timelines in my signature and below :
> 
> SC - 189 | ICT SA - 261112
> ACS-24/08/2015
> PTE - 29/05/2015 - Overall Band:90
> Points: 65 (Age -25, Education - 15, English -20, Work Ex- 5)
> ITA: 03/02/2016
> PCC India :12/02/2016
> PCC UAE:17/02/2016
> Visa Lodged:19/02/2016
> All Docs Uploaded:28/02/2016
> Meds: 26/02/2016
> CO (GSM Adelaide):04/03/2016 (Assessment Commence-No Documents Requested)
> Emp Verification: 30/05/2016
> Grant : 03/06/2016
> IED : 07/09/2016
> 
> It has been a long journey with Ups and downs and thankfully we made it!!
> 
> My sincere thanks to Vikas & Jeeten who helped me sail through tough times.
> 
> I wish all of you very best for the future and hope that all who are waiting get their grants soon !!
> 
> I have updated the immitracker!!
> 
> I shall be still around in case I could help anyone with anything.
> 
> Regards,



Congratulations Tarun


----------



## MissionAus_2016

*Year 2016 visa 189 applicants status*

Here is current Status:

JANUARY:
1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
3.	Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
4.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
5.	Ashuaust || 17 jan 
6.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
7.	civil189 || 22 jan
8.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
9.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
10.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
11.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
12.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
13.	gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane
14.	zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
FEBRUARY:
1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
2.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
3.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
4.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
5.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
6.	samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
7.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
8.	DT2702 || 18 feb
9.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
10.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
11.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
12.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
13.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
14.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
15.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
16.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
17.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
MARCH:
1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar 
2.	shawn || 2 mar
3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
6.	Abhishek || March 7
7.	Manpreet89 || 8 Mar
8.	vakymy || 9 mar
9.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
10.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
11.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
12.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
13.	siddhant || 17 mar
14.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
15.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
16.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
17.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
18.	sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
19.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
20.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
21.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
22.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
23.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
24.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
25.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
26.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
APRIL:
1.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
2.	sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
3.	Balweet || 24 apr 16 
4.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
5.	Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May
6.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
MAY:
1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
2.	mcag || 11 May
3.	Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
4.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
5.	salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane


Any modifications, please inform.


----------



## dakshch

I am tired of checking my immiaccount everyday, 3 times a day. Been 180 days and still assessment in progress.

Do we get email notifications for an imported application in immiaccount ?? I just want to be notified when there is any progress or change, rather than being disappointed over and over again.


----------



## dinusubba

dakshch said:


> I am tired of checking my immiaccount everyday, 3 times a day. Been 180 days and still assessment in progress.
> 
> Do we get email notifications for an imported application in immiaccount ?? I just want to be notified when there is any progress or change, rather than being disappointed over and over again.


Even if you have imported the application, communication goes to the nominated email in the visa application. However, you can track it in the application mailbox link.

To get notified when there is a change in the status.
Home page of IMMI -> Application Preferences -> Manage Application alerts -> Update your email to receive alerts when something changes in your visa application. This is by default set to No.

Hope this helps and may you get the grant soon.


----------



## Greg1946

dakshch said:


> I am tired of checking my immiaccount everyday, 3 times a day. Been 180 days and still assessment in progress.
> 
> Do we get email notifications for an imported application in immiaccount ?? I just want to be notified when there is any progress or change, rather than being disappointed over and over again.


Yes you have an option of email alerts where you can update your email address for alerts 

Feel for you mate. It has been 275 days for me as well and this uncertainty and delay just gets on you


----------



## hustaa

Greg1946 said:


> Yes you have an option of email alerts where you can update your email address for alerts
> 
> Feel for you mate. It has been 275 days for me as well and this uncertainty and delay just gets on you


Did CO request for form 80 and 1221?
I guess your case is referred to security checks.
Are your occupation 'sensitive'?


----------



## jschopra

Phoenix2135 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Happy to share that my visa(myself & wife) has been granted this morning !
> 
> NO employment verification ! NO communication from CO ! Immi account status was " Application received" till yesterday
> 
> My timelines are below :
> 
> Profession : 233211 /Civil Engineer
> 
> IELTS : 26/09/2015 - L-6.5,R-6,S-6 & W-6
> 
> EA Submission(Fast tract) : 30/11/2015
> EA outcome (with 8 years one month experience) : 23/12/2015
> EOI submission : 23/12/2015
> Invited : 22/01/2016
> Visa lodged : 23/02/2016 (almost all docs except Form-80,1221 & Spouse functional English proof)
> Medical : 25/02/2016
> Pending docs submitted (Form-80,1221 & Spouse English proof) : 05/03/2016
> CO assigned : Immiassessment Commence mail but no docs requested
> Grant : 02/06/2016
> 
> Points breakdown structure :
> 
> Age : 30
> Degree : 15
> Experience : 15
> 
> list of employers :
> 
> 1, 12/06/2006 to 02/05/2008 (India)
> 
> Docs submitted as follows :
> 
> Appointment letter as Graduate Trainee(for first 12 months but paid), Appointment letter for Project Engineer,Few pay slips,PF statement for one year ,bank statement for entire period,service certificate(with salary details,contact details of signed person,designation but No R & R),Statutory declaration for R & R from senior(but working with different employer at the time of issuing SD ,He attached his service certificate as a proof that he worked with me before ), NO form 16 and also my senior joined my company few months after i joined but left after I left the company.
> 
> 2, 05/05/2008 - 03/04/2009 (UAE)
> 
> Docs are as follows :
> 
> Offer letter,bank statement for entire period, Few pay slips, Experience letter from HRD with R & R, Labor contract as a third party documentary evidence, NO tax as salaries are tax free.
> 
> 
> 3, 13/04/2009 - 27/11/2009 (India)
> 
> Docs are as follows :
> 
> Experice letter on company letter head with R&R and salary details (only contact number of signed person as it is a small builder, NO e-mail address of the company,NO website,NO landline number, NO e-mail address of the signed person) , Affidavit from a Chartered Accountant on his letterhead saying that my salary was under taxable salary ! (Gross salary was 30,000 INR/month) and NO pay slip, I mean i submitted only two docs for this employer ! EA also agreed this !
> 
> 
> 4, 06/12/2009 - 05/11/2010 ( Saudi Arabia)
> 
> EA rejected this experience as I had only Reference letter with only joining and salary deails , NO R&R ,NO labour contract as a third party doc, NO bank statement,NO offer letter
> 
> 
> 5, 28/02/2011 - 28/01/2013 (UAE)
> 
> Docs are follows :
> 
> 1,Offer letter ,Few pay slips ,Labor contract as third party doc,bank statement, NO tax as tax free salary, Salary letter form HRD signed my director, Reference letter from Manager(An Australian) with R&R on company letterhead but illigal.
> 
> 6, 13/02/2013 - 13/01/2014 (India)
> 
> Docs are follows :
> 
> Experice letter on company letter head with R&R and salary details (only contact number of signed person as it is a small builder, NO e-mail address of the company,NO website,NO landline number, NO e-mail address of the signed person) , Few pay slips & Income tax return form ( I,myself filed tax after three years through a Chartered account).
> 
> 7, 15/01/2014 - 12/02/2016 (UAE).
> 
> Docs are as follows :
> 
> Offer letter, Appointment letter, Few payslips,Bank statement for entire period,labour contract as third party doc,Experience letter from HRD with only few details like date of joining & salary details but NO R& R and SD from manager(without HRD knowledge) for EA only but did not submit this to DIBP
> 
> Note : I believe NO employment verification happened on my case also I applied my visa after I resigned my recent employer ! I mean,I resigned my last employer on 12/02/2016 and visa applied on 23/02/2016 however i mentioned everything in detail on Form -80 as i am being supported by my wife (she works as a nurse in Govt hospital )
> 
> Docs submitted for spouse : Diploma nursing certificate, Marriage certificate,PCC,PP,functional english proof from principal on a plain paper with stamp as Tamilnadu Govt medical college does not use letterhead
> 
> Hopes above details are useful !


Congratluations Phoenix.
You and I have the same visa application date.
Hopefully I'm not too far away.

Congratulations once again and best of luck for future.


----------



## jschopra

Tarun1410 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Extremely Happy to Announce that me and my wife have finally been granted PR 189 visa today!!
> 
> You can see the timelines in my signature and below :
> 
> SC - 189 | ICT SA - 261112
> ACS-24/08/2015
> PTE - 29/05/2015 - Overall Band:90
> Points: 65 (Age -25, Education - 15, English -20, Work Ex- 5)
> ITA: 03/02/2016
> PCC India :12/02/2016
> PCC UAE:17/02/2016
> Visa Lodged:19/02/2016
> All Docs Uploaded:28/02/2016
> Meds: 26/02/2016
> CO (GSM Adelaide):04/03/2016 (Assessment Commence-No Documents Requested)
> Emp Verification: 30/05/2016
> Grant : 03/06/2016
> IED : 07/09/2016
> 
> It has been a long journey with Ups and downs and thankfully we made it!!
> 
> My sincere thanks to Vikas & Jeeten who helped me sail through tough times.
> 
> I wish all of you very best for the future and hope that all who are waiting get their grants soon !!
> 
> I have updated the immitracker!!
> 
> I shall be still around in case I could help anyone with anything.
> 
> Regards,


Congratulations mate. Best of luck for the future.


----------



## arjun09

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Here is current Status:
> 
> JANUARY:
> 1.himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
> 2.hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
> 3.Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
> 4.Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
> 5.Ashuaust || 17 jan
> 6.rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 7.civil189 || 22 jan
> 8.Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 9.farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 10.kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
> 11.chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 12.Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 13.gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> 14.zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> FEBRUARY:
> 1.gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 2.kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 3.karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
> 4.AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 5.alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 6.samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
> 7.onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
> 8.DT2702 || 18 feb
> 9.sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
> 10.zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
> 11.tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
> 12.phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
> 13.jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 14.Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 15.Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 16.divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 17.rsk1976 || 26 Feb
> MARCH:
> 1.nskarthik4u || 1 mar
> 2.shawn || 2 mar
> 3.sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 4.ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
> 5.ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 6.Abhishek || March 7
> 7.Manpreet89 || 8 Mar
> 8.vakymy || 9 mar
> 9.MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 10.Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 11.shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 12.sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 13.siddhant || 17 mar
> 14.taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
> 15.selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 16.kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 17.krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
> 18.sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> 19.sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 20.thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 21.kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 22.elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 23.rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 24.jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 25.sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> 26.sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> APRIL:
> 1.hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 2.sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
> 3.Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 4.Sahiledge || 26 Apr
> 5.Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May
> 6.conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
> MAY:
> 1.Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
> 2.mcag || 11 May
> 3.Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
> 4.alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
> 5.salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane
> 
> 
> Any modifications, please inform.


Add me too please.
25th feb, 261313, CO brisbane 15th march


----------



## anikatyayan

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Here is current Status:
> 
> JANUARY:
> 1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
> 2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
> 3.	Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
> 4.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
> 5.	Ashuaust || 17 jan
> 6.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 7.	civil189 || 22 jan
> 8.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 9.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 10.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
> 11.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 12.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 13.	gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> 14.	zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> FEBRUARY:
> 1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 2.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 3.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
> 4.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 5.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 6.	samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
> 7.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
> 8.	DT2702 || 18 feb
> 9.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
> 10.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
> 11.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
> 12.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
> 13.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 14.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 15.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 16.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 17.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
> MARCH:
> 1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar
> 2.	shawn || 2 mar
> 3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
> 5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 6.	Abhishek || March 7
> 7.	Manpreet89 || 8 Mar
> 8.	vakymy || 9 mar
> 9.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 10.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 11.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 12.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 13.	siddhant || 17 mar
> 14.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
> 15.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 16.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 17.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
> 18.	sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> 19.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 20.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 21.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 22.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 23.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 24.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 25.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> 26.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> APRIL:
> 1.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 2.	sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
> 3.	Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 4.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
> 5.	Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May
> 6.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
> MAY:
> 1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
> 2.	mcag || 11 May
> 3.	Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
> 4.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
> 5.	salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane
> 
> 
> Any modifications, please inform.


Please add me
APRIL
anikatyayan|| 13th April || Adelaide


----------



## Tarun1410

jschopra said:


> Congratulations mate. Best of luck for the future.


Thanks... I am sure your grant is on its way!!


----------



## pgrandhi

Guys can any one help me with RPL projects ,any sample projects? you guys have , so that i can make my own comparing them ?


----------



## andreyx108b

hustaa said:


> Did CO request for form 80 and 1221? I guess your case is referred to security checks. Are your occupation 'sensitive'?


Way too many are bring requested 1221 and 80...)

There are no sensitive occupations)


----------



## abhishek.gupta

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Here is current Status:
> 
> JANUARY:
> 1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
> 2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
> 3.	Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
> 4.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
> 5.	Ashuaust || 17 jan
> 6.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 7.	civil189 || 22 jan
> 8.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 9.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 10.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
> 11.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 12.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 13.	gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> 14.	zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> FEBRUARY:
> 1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 2.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 3.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
> 4.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 5.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 6.	samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
> 7.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
> 8.	DT2702 || 18 feb
> 9.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
> 10.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
> 11.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
> 12.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
> 13.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 14.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 15.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 16.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 17.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
> MARCH:
> 1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar
> 2.	shawn || 2 mar
> 3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
> 5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 6.	Abhishek || March 7
> 7.	Manpreet89 || 8 Mar
> 8.	vakymy || 9 mar
> 9.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 10.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 11.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 12.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 13.	siddhant || 17 mar
> 14.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
> 15.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 16.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 17.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
> 18.	sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> 19.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 20.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 21.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 22.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 23.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 24.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 25.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> 26.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> APRIL:
> 1.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 2.	sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
> 3.	Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 4.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
> 5.	Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May
> 6.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
> MAY:
> 1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
> 2.	mcag || 11 May
> 3.	Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
> 4.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
> 5.	salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane
> 
> 
> Any modifications, please inform.


my time line
GSM Adlelaide


----------



## nawneetdalal

Guys.. I also received grant for me, spouse and kid today morning.
Feeling so much better  atleast step one is done and now i'm ready for job hunting etc.

Thanks to all the guys on EP who helped me in this process and were my shoulder to cry whenever I needed that  

Andrey - you are a STAR dude..and stick to our plan of having wine at Syd soon..


----------



## abhishek.gupta

Did anybody get a grant in June ? 
There are elections in Australia in June, it could be possible that no grants will be given in june till elections are over. 
They showcase high *internal *employment generated Vs external migration.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

nawneetdalal said:


> Guys.. I also received grant for me, spouse and kid today morning.
> Feeling so much better  atleast step one is done and now i'm ready for job hunting etc.
> 
> Thanks to all the guys on EP who helped me in this process and were my shoulder to cry whenever I needed that
> 
> Andrey - you are a STAR dude..and stick to our plan of having wine at Syd soon..


Congratulations


----------



## AbhishekKotian

abhishek.gupta said:


> Did anybody get a grant in June ?
> There are elections in Australia in June, it could be possible that no grants will be given in june till elections are over.
> They showcase high *internal *employment generated Vs external migration.


There are a number of people who received their grant in June. 

The Federal Election will take place on 2nd of July. The Election campaigns are running currently, if I am not wrong its the 27th day of the election campaign today.


----------



## vikaschandra

Tarun1410 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Extremely Happy to Announce that me and my wife have finally been granted PR 189 visa today!!
> 
> You can see the timelines in my signature and below :
> 
> SC - 189 | ICT SA - 261112
> ACS-24/08/2015
> PTE - 29/05/2015 - Overall Band:90
> Points: 65 (Age -25, Education - 15, English -20, Work Ex- 5)
> ITA: 03/02/2016
> PCC India :12/02/2016
> PCC UAE:17/02/2016
> Visa Lodged:19/02/2016
> All Docs Uploaded:28/02/2016
> Meds: 26/02/2016
> CO (GSM Adelaide):04/03/2016 (Assessment Commence-No Documents Requested)
> Emp Verification: 30/05/2016
> Grant : 03/06/2016
> IED : 07/09/2016
> 
> It has been a long journey with Ups and downs and thankfully we made it!!
> 
> My sincere thanks to Vikas & Jeeten who helped me sail through tough times.
> 
> I wish all of you very best for the future and hope that all who are waiting get their grants soon !!
> 
> I have updated the immitracker!!
> 
> I shall be still around in case I could help anyone with anything.
> 
> Regards,


Congratulations and best wishes to you and your Family Tarun. Now the plan for the big move


----------



## Tarun1410

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations and best wishes to you and your Family Tarun. Now the plan for the big move


Thanks a lot Vikas...A big hug and Party awaits you whenever we meet


----------



## abhishek.gupta

nawneetdalal said:


> Guys.. I also received grant for me, spouse and kid today morning.
> Feeling so much better  atleast step one is done and now i'm ready for job hunting etc.
> 
> Thanks to all the guys on EP who helped me in this process and were my shoulder to cry whenever I needed that
> 
> Andrey - you are a STAR dude..and stick to our plan of having wine at Syd soon..


congratulations Nawneet !!

where was your GSM? Adelaide, Brisbourne ?


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations


----------



## abhishek.gupta

Tarun1410 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Extremely Happy to Announce that me and my wife have finally been granted PR 189 visa today!!
> 
> You can see the timelines in my signature and below :
> 
> SC - 189 | ICT SA - 261112
> ACS-24/08/2015
> PTE - 29/05/2015 - Overall Band:90
> Points: 65 (Age -25, Education - 15, English -20, Work Ex- 5)
> ITA: 03/02/2016
> PCC India :12/02/2016
> PCC UAE:17/02/2016
> Visa Lodged:19/02/2016
> All Docs Uploaded:28/02/2016
> Meds: 26/02/2016
> CO (GSM Adelaide):04/03/2016 (Assessment Commence-No Documents Requested)
> Emp Verification: 30/05/2016
> Grant : 03/06/2016
> IED : 07/09/2016
> 
> It has been a long journey with Ups and downs and thankfully we made it!!
> 
> My sincere thanks to Vikas & Jeeten who helped me sail through tough times.
> 
> I wish all of you very best for the future and hope that all who are waiting get their grants soon !!
> 
> I have updated the immitracker!!
> 
> I shall be still around in case I could help anyone with anything.
> 
> Regards,


Congratulations Tarun !!


----------



## namqas

Congrats Tarun ! Wish you all the best !



Tarun1410 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Extremely Happy to Announce that me and my wife have finally been granted PR 189 visa today!!
> 
> You can see the timelines in my signature and below :
> 
> SC - 189 | ICT SA - 261112
> ACS-24/08/2015
> PTE - 29/05/2015 - Overall Band:90
> Points: 65 (Age -25, Education - 15, English -20, Work Ex- 5)
> ITA: 03/02/2016
> PCC India :12/02/2016
> PCC UAE:17/02/2016
> Visa Lodged:19/02/2016
> All Docs Uploaded:28/02/2016
> Meds: 26/02/2016
> CO (GSM Adelaide):04/03/2016 (Assessment Commence-No Documents Requested)
> Emp Verification: 30/05/2016
> Grant : 03/06/2016
> IED : 07/09/2016
> 
> It has been a long journey with Ups and downs and thankfully we made it!!
> 
> My sincere thanks to Vikas & Jeeten who helped me sail through tough times.
> 
> I wish all of you very best for the future and hope that all who are waiting get their grants soon !!
> 
> I have updated the immitracker!!
> 
> I shall be still around in case I could help anyone with anything.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## namqas

Congrats Nawneet!



nawneetdalal said:


> Guys.. I also received grant for me, spouse and kid today morning.
> Feeling so much better  atleast step one is done and now i'm ready for job hunting etc.
> 
> Thanks to all the guys on EP who helped me in this process and were my shoulder to cry whenever I needed that
> 
> Andrey - you are a STAR dude..and stick to our plan of having wine at Syd soon..


----------



## christo4mail

abhishek.gupta said:


> Did anybody get a grant in June ?
> There are elections in Australia in June, it could be possible that no grants will be given in june till elections are over.
> They showcase high *internal *employment generated Vs external migration.



i got on JUNE 1st.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

good to know we are getting grants in June..

I am hopeful now and keeping my fingers crossed, hope the wait ends for all of us in June


----------



## nawneetdalal

abhishek.gupta said:


> congratulations Nawneet !!
> 
> where was your GSM? Adelaide, Brisbourne ?




Adelaide !


----------



## DelhiBoy

nawneetdalal said:


> Adelaide !


Dear Navneet, what all documents you uploaded after paying the fees by urself without CO asking you anything. As per your timeline CO contact you for medical that is it. So just want to know what all documents did u uploaded.


----------



## vikaschandra

nawneetdalal said:


> Adelaide !


Congratulations Nawneet.


----------



## DelhiBoy

dinusubba said:


> Looks like a slow week so far..


Dear Dinesh, I have same timelines as yours. I want to ask you specifically that when you lodged the visa what all documents did you submitted before the CO contact you? As per your timeline I presume that u uploaded everything before hand like pcc, form 1221, form 80, payslips etc etc. And thats why CO asked you only medicals. Am i right? Or did you also got a generic system generated Document Request PDf in which it was mention please submit Medicals, PCC, Form 80, FOrm 1221, etc etc. Or the email from CO was to the point and asked only for Medicals??


----------



## DelhiBoy

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Here is current Status:
> 
> JANUARY:
> 1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
> 2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
> 3.	Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
> 4.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
> 5.	Ashuaust || 17 jan
> 6.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 7.	civil189 || 22 jan
> 8.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 9.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 10.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
> 11.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 12.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 13.	gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> 14.	zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> FEBRUARY:
> 1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 2.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 3.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
> 4.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 5.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 6.	samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
> 7.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
> 8.	DT2702 || 18 feb
> 9.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
> 10.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
> 11.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
> 12.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
> 13.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 14.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 15.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 16.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 17.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
> MARCH:
> 1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar
> 2.	shawn || 2 mar
> 3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
> 5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 6.	Abhishek || March 7
> 7.	Manpreet89 || 8 Mar
> 8.	vakymy || 9 mar
> 9.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 10.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 11.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 12.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 13.	siddhant || 17 mar
> 14.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
> 15.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 16.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 17.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
> 18.	sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> 19.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 20.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 21.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 22.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 23.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 24.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 25.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> 26.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> APRIL:
> 1.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 2.	sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
> 3.	Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 4.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
> 5.	Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May
> 6.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
> MAY:
> 1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
> 2.	mcag || 11 May
> 3.	Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
> 4.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
> 5.	salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane
> 
> 
> Any modifications, please inform.


Please add me as well 
DelhiBoy II 25 April II Adelaide


----------



## dinusubba

DelhiBoy said:


> Dear Dinesh, I have same timelines as yours. I want to ask you specifically that when you lodged the visa what all documents did you submitted before the CO contact you? As per your timeline I presume that u uploaded everything before hand like pcc, form 1221, form 80, payslips etc etc. And thats why CO asked you only medicals. Am i right? Or did you also got a generic system generated Document Request PDf in which it was mention please submit Medicals, PCC, Form 80, FOrm 1221, etc etc. Or the email from CO was to the point and asked only for Medicals??


Hi, I have provided all the documents like PCC, form 80, payslips, reference letters, tax documents (not provided 1221) etc , except Medicals.
CO contacted on 30th Apr stating assessment is started and need more information to process. They requested for Medicals and generated HAP ID for me. Got request IMMI s56 more information pdf and a check list where they printed HAP details and information about medicals.

Thanks,
Dinesh


----------



## Ind79

Pleased to inform that I received grant for myself, my wife and my daughter...grant email came at 12:30 pm AU time....my timelines are as follows:

Visa lodged - 16 Feb 2016
CO contact - 10 March 2016
Medicals completed - 22 March 2016
Additional docs submitted - 23 March 2016
Grant - 03 June 2016

All the best to everyone...I hope everyone gets the grant soon...


----------



## jschopra

Ind79 said:


> Pleased to inform that I received grant for myself, my wife and my daughter...grant email came at 12:30 pm AU time....my timelines are as follows:
> 
> Visa lodged - 16 Feb 2016
> CO contact - 10 March 2016
> Medicals completed - 22 March 2016
> Additional docs submitted - 23 March 2016
> Grant - 03 June 2016
> 
> All the best to everyone...I hope everyone gets the grant soon...


Congratulations..
And best of luck for future..


----------



## AbhishekKotian

Ind79 said:


> Pleased to inform that I received grant for myself, my wife and my daughter...grant email came at 12:30 pm AU time....my timelines are as follows:
> 
> Visa lodged - 16 Feb 2016
> CO contact - 10 March 2016
> Medicals completed - 22 March 2016
> Additional docs submitted - 23 March 2016
> Grant - 03 June 2016
> 
> All the best to everyone...I hope everyone gets the grant soon...


Congratulations and Best of luck for your future


----------



## jschopra

Someone who applied on the same day as I did got their grant.
Someone who uploaded the documents asked by CO on the same day as me got their grant.

I haven't. :confused2:

Where is my grant :eyebrows:

Weird how DIBP works. :noidea:

And to think of that there people who have been waiting longer than me. Deflating.
Anyways, hoping next week will be good. And also hoping the rumor of DIBP working on Saturdays is true too.


----------



## sarbjass

jschopra said:


> Someone who applied on the same day as I did got their grant.
> Someone who uploaded the documents asked by CO on the same day as me got their grant.
> 
> I haven't. :confused2:
> 
> Where is my grant :eyebrows:
> 
> Weird how DIBP works. :noidea:
> 
> And to think of that there people who have been waiting longer than me. Deflating.
> Anyways, hoping next week will be good. And also hoping the rumor of DIBP working on Saturdays is true too.


SSA Bhaaji,

I have also lodged visa in feb but still waiting. Called DIBP on 25th May and got standard reply. Till date there is no employment verification. Just want to say that there are number of applicants who are waiting since long, so don't loose the hope, we all get the golden email soon.


----------



## DelhiBoy

dinusubba said:


> Hi, I have provided all the documents like PCC, form 80, payslips, reference letters, tax documents (not provided 1221) etc , except Medicals.
> CO contacted on 30th Apr stating assessment is started and need more information to process. They requested for Medicals and generated HAP ID for me. Got request IMMI s56 more information pdf and a check list where they printed HAP details and information about medicals.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dinesh


Sorry to interogate soo much Dinesh. I also got Immi s56 request pdf. and immi request checklist pdf as well. In immi request checklist pdf it was very clearly mentioned the bloew things :- Additional personal particular, personal particular for character assessment, police clearance certificate, skill assessment, evidence of overseas studies, evidence of employment, evidence of competent english, immigration health examination, certified copy of passport, certified copy of birth certificate and marriage certificate. I want to know what was mentioned exactly in your immi request checklist pdf all the above what I mentioned or only Immigration health examination???


----------



## dinusubba

jschopra said:


> Someone who applied on the same day as I did got their grant.
> Someone who uploaded the documents asked by CO on the same day as me got their grant.
> 
> I haven't. :confused2:
> 
> Where is my grant :eyebrows:
> 
> Weird how DIBP works. :noidea:
> 
> And to think of that there people who have been waiting longer than me. Deflating.
> Anyways, hoping next week will be good. And also hoping the rumor of DIBP working on Saturdays is true too.


Yeah, it's a mystery how things work related to DIBP. They are sure overloaded and must have lot of things to do before finalizing a case...

On a lighter note, I wish those DIBP officials stumble on this thread and read through our comments...


----------



## jschopra

sarbjass said:


> SSA Bhaaji,
> 
> I have also lodged visa in feb but still waiting. Called DIBP on 25th May and got standard reply. Till date there is no employment verification. Just want to say that there are number of applicants who are waiting since long, so don't loose the hope, we all get the golden email soon.


That's exactly what I said I don't want to even imagine the thoughts of people who have been waiting longer than me.


----------



## zeeshan355

Tarun1410 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Extremely Happy to Announce that me and my wife have finally been granted PR 189 visa today!!
> 
> You can see the timelines in my signature and below :
> 
> SC - 189 | ICT SA - 261112
> ACS-24/08/2015
> PTE - 29/05/2015 - Overall Band:90
> Points: 65 (Age -25, Education - 15, English -20, Work Ex- 5)
> ITA: 03/02/2016
> PCC India :12/02/2016
> PCC UAE:17/02/2016
> Visa Lodged:19/02/2016
> All Docs Uploaded:28/02/2016
> Meds: 26/02/2016
> CO (GSM Adelaide):04/03/2016 (Assessment Commence-No Documents Requested)
> Emp Verification: 30/05/2016
> Grant : 03/06/2016
> IED : 07/09/2016
> 
> It has been a long journey with Ups and downs and thankfully we made it!!
> 
> My sincere thanks to Vikas & Jeeten who helped me sail through tough times.
> 
> I wish all of you very best for the future and hope that all who are waiting get their grants soon !!
> 
> I have updated the immitracker!!
> 
> I shall be still around in case I could help anyone with anything.
> 
> Regards,


Congrats Tarun, BEST OF LUCK FOR YOUR NEW JOURNEY...

I share the same time line, expect the difference that I got verification call on 10th May...

Fingers crossed...:juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## ManjilTam

Dear Experts,
My friend applied visa on 11 Feb 2016. Co contacted n she submitted docs last week. Now, she wants to fly to Netherland from Nepal for around 6 months. She has not received grant yet. Does she need to inform DIBP before leaving Nepal?n does she need to update new mobile number incase for verification calls?


----------



## jairichi

ManjilTam said:


> Dear Experts,
> My friend applied visa on 11 Feb 2016. Co contacted n she submitted docs last week. Now, she wants to fly to Netherland from Nepal for around 6 months. She has not received grant yet. Does she need to inform DIBP before leaving Nepal?n does she need to update new mobile number incase for verification calls?


Yes. Form 1022 and mail to CO. Check if there is an 'update details' in immiaccount to update mobile number.


----------



## dinusubba

DelhiBoy said:


> Sorry to interogate soo much Dinesh. I also got Immi s56 request pdf. and immi request checklist pdf as well. In immi request checklist pdf it was very clearly mentioned the bloew things :- Additional personal particular, personal particular for character assessment, police clearance certificate, skill assessment, evidence of overseas studies, evidence of employment, evidence of competent english, immigration health examination, certified copy of passport, certified copy of birth certificate and marriage certificate. I want to know what was mentioned exactly in your immi request checklist pdf all the above what I mentioned or only Immigration health examination???


Dont be sorry buddy.. I am happy to clear your questions..

In my check list pdf it is mentioned exactly like this :
Immigration Health Examinations (for example: chest x-ray, medical examinations
and/or blood tests as specified in the Health Examinations List)

By the way I have already updated my Form 80,PCC, ACS skill assessment, bachelors degree , PTE score card, Passport copy, Birth Certificate and employment evidence details.

Looks like CO is asking for all of these. What attachments have you uploaded as of now ?


----------



## sumM

It can be done online as well.



jairichi said:


> Yes. Form 1022 and mail to CO. Check if there is an 'update details' in immiaccount to update mobile number.


----------



## hustaa

andreyx108b said:


> Way too many are bring requested 1221 and 80...)
> 
> There are no sensitive occupations)


Thanks. I found many people who are requested form 80 and 1221 have 'provide character assessment' link in immaccount and the processing time is much longer than standard time. 
Just curious about the meaning of the link as it disappear in a few weeks or months.
people get their visas in less than three months when the link disappears.

I mean occupations those are easy for CO to refer to security checks when I say 'sensitive', such as nuclear, satellite, military industry...


----------



## nawneetdalal

namqas said:


> Congrats Nawneet!


Thanks


----------



## nawneetdalal

DelhiBoy said:


> Dear Navneet, what all documents you uploaded after paying the fees by urself without CO asking you anything. As per your timeline CO contact you for medical that is it. So just want to know what all documents did u uploaded.


I uploaded all possible document highlighted in this group (Including form80 for me and spouse, tax document from all the countries, bank statement (4 per year) , Payslips (4 per year), offer letters, CV, promotion letters, awards , etc etc).

I will try to ping you the screenshot tonight.

My medical was done the very next day but due to non-availability of appointment my wife and daughter's medical was delayed.. so CO only asked for their medicals..


----------



## Ind79

jschopra said:


> Congratulations..
> And best of luck for future..


Thanks Buddy...Wish you all the best as well!


----------



## Ind79

AbhishekKotian said:


> Congratulations and Best of luck for your future


Congratulations mate and Best of luck to you too!


----------



## civil189

No idea what the hell is going on with my application
DIBP says keep patience from last one month and it's more than four months from visa lodge 
No co contact no status change 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## civil189

Guys what could be done to get the PR 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandeshrego

abhishek.gupta said:


> Did anybody get a grant in June ?
> There are elections in Australia in June, it could be possible that no grants will be given in june till elections are over.
> They showcase high *internal *employment generated Vs external migration.


Upto July this year there will be very very few grants. My agent told me June is financial year all over Oz.. So nil. July 2nd Election, it will affect only illegal immigrants, asylum seekers and refugees... July 3rd week it will pour grants. Agent told me definitely by August I will be with PR:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Congrats to Tarun,Ind79 and others who got their grants today.All the best for your future.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

*Year 2016 visa 189 applicants status*

Congratulations to ALL who got GRANT THIS WEEK & ALL THE BEST to all who are waiting for next WEEK

Here is the status of the applicants:

JANUARY:
1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
3.	Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
4.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
5.	Ashuaust || 17 jan 
6.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
7.	civil189 || 22 jan
8.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
9.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
10.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
11.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
12.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
13.	gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane
14.	zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
FEBRUARY:
1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
2.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
3.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
4.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
5.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
6.	samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
7.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
8.	DT2702 || 18 feb
9.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
10.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
11.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
12.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
13.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
14.	arjun09 || 25 feb || Brisbane
15.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
16.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
17.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
18.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
MARCH:
1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar 
2.	shawn || 2 mar
3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
6.	Abhishek || March 7
7.	Manpreet89 || 8 Mar
8.	vakymy || 9 mar
9.	Abhishek.gupta || 9 mar || adelaide	
10.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
11.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
12.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
13.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
14.	siddhant || 17 mar
15.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
16.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
17.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
18.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
19.	sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
20.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
21.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
22.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
23.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
24.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
25.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
26.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
27.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
APRIL:
1.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
2.	sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
3.	anikatyayan|| 13th April || Adelaide
4.	Balweet || 24 apr 16 
5.	DelhiBoy || 25 April || Adelaide
6.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
7.	Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May || GRANT 03 MAY 2016
8.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
MAY:
1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
2.	mcag || 11 May
3.	Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
4.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
5.	salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane


----------



## sandeshrego

jschopra said:


> Someone who applied on the same day as I did got their grant.
> Someone who uploaded the documents asked by CO on the same day as me got their grant.
> 
> I haven't. :confused2:
> 
> Where is my grant :eyebrows:
> 
> Weird how DIBP works. :noidea:
> 
> And to think of that there people who have been waiting longer than me. Deflating.
> Anyways, hoping next week will be good. And also hoping the rumor of DIBP working on Saturdays is true too.


Same here, It's happening only Mechies like you, me,zeeshan,christopher,mr. Also, me and other mechie have similar visa lodge and co contact. Only we are pending from that particular co contact period:yell::yell::frusty::frusty:


----------



## dublin2

I lodged my visa on 4th MAy and CO contacted me on 14th MAY asking for Medicals, PCC and "Evidence of your relationship with your spouse". I have already provided Marriage Certificate color scanned copy. I got married this year FEB so its merely 3 months and havent got any documents so far like bills, joint bank accounts etc. Should I resubmit ATTESTED marriage certificate? Did anyone encountered same issue? What could be a possible solution besides wedding pictures, chat logs etc?


----------



## zeeshan355

sandeshrego said:


> Same here, It's happening only Mechies like you, me,zeeshan,christopher,mr. Also, me and other mechie have similar visa lodge and co contact. Only we are pending from that particular co contact period:yell::yell::frusty::frusty:


good analysis regarding mechies...
very true i thought the same, all mech. engineers being dumped under the pile of files.y be 
even paaji is getting very despo and tensed.
guys be patient and things wil work out, may b next week or within 2 weeks we all will get cleared from Feb Gang....
:juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## jairichi

dublin2 said:


> I lodged my visa on 4th MAy and CO contacted me on 14th MAY asking for Medicals, PCC and "Evidence of your relationship with your spouse". I have already provided Marriage Certificate color scanned copy. I got married this year FEB so its merely 3 months and havent got any documents so far like bills, joint bank accounts etc. Should I resubmit ATTESTED marriage certificate? Did anyone encountered same issue? What could be a possible solution besides wedding pictures, chat logs etc?


Try to upload notarized marriage certificate, wedding pics and marriage invitation. I cannot think other than these.


----------



## dublin2

jairichi said:


> Try to upload notarized marriage certificate, wedding pics and marriage invitation. I cannot think other than these.


Thanks jairichi...I will definitely upload notorized marriage certificate and wedding pics!!


----------



## zg.491

Hey guys, as I can see that occupation ceiling for accountants has already been reached for 2015/16.
Do you guys think that there will be more grants for accountants in this financial year?


----------



## conjoinme

nawneetdalal said:


> Guys.. I also received grant for me, spouse and kid today morning.
> Feeling so much better  atleast step one is done and now i'm ready for job hunting etc.
> 
> Thanks to all the guys on EP who helped me in this process and were my shoulder to cry whenever I needed that
> 
> Andrey - you are a STAR dude..and stick to our plan of having wine at Syd soon..


Congrats mate! Our timelines are same, just a difference of one day. Hope to get it today 
Good Luck for job hunt!


----------



## conjoinme

Ind79 said:


> Pleased to inform that I received grant for myself, my wife and my daughter...grant email came at 12:30 pm AU time....my timelines are as follows:
> 
> Visa lodged - 16 Feb 2016
> CO contact - 10 March 2016
> Medicals completed - 22 March 2016
> Additional docs submitted - 23 March 2016
> Grant - 03 June 2016
> 
> All the best to everyone...I hope everyone gets the grant soon...


Congratulations! Good Luck for job hunt.


----------



## conjoinme

dublin2 said:


> I lodged my visa on 4th MAy and CO contacted me on 14th MAY asking for Medicals, PCC and "Evidence of your relationship with your spouse". I have already provided Marriage Certificate color scanned copy. I got married this year FEB so its merely 3 months and havent got any documents so far like bills, joint bank accounts etc. Should I resubmit ATTESTED marriage certificate? Did anyone encountered same issue? What could be a possible solution besides wedding pictures, chat logs etc?


Open a joint bank account too and share in addition to what jairichi has suggested. You can give statutory declaration as well.


----------



## conjoinme

zg.491 said:


> Hey guys, as I can see that occupation ceiling for accountants has already been reached for 2015/16.
> Do you guys think that there will be more grants for accountants in this financial year?


Ceiling is for EOI invite. Once lodged that ceiling is irrelevant.


----------



## zg.491

*Thanks*



conjoinme said:


> Ceiling is for EOI invite. Once lodged that ceiling is irrelevant.


Thanks Conjoinme.


----------



## iswarya1989

Hi guys, what would be the waiting time to recieve 189 visa with 65 points(261313) , after submitting EOI on June 4th. Am seeing that June and July is dry period for invites.


----------



## jairichi

iswarya1989 said:


> Hi guys, what would be the waiting time to recieve 189 visa with 65 points(261313) , after submitting EOI on June 4th. Am seeing that June and July is dry period for invites.


Are you talking about invitation or getting grant after lodging visa? I think you are talking about getting an invite. As cap is reached you need to wait for 1st July for new cap to be available. Then it will be a few rounds of invitations wait to get invited. Currently invitations were sent to 65 pointers who had submitted EOI till 16 April 2016 2.14 pm


----------



## ramani127

*Verification call*

Hi Guys,

I received a verification call on 19th May 2016. It lasted for about 40 minutes. Questions were asked related to all my employments, dates, CTC, job duties etc.


After that I didn't get any response. Please let me know if there will be further verification and when can i expect my Visa grant.

Its been more than 4 months now since I applied for the visa.


----------



## Abhishu

Hi Guys,

I was unaware that we have limit of 60 documents per applicant while lodging visa and uploaded 60 documents. (naive mistake)

Now I am left with my resume, photograph and PCC.

Please help me how can I upload the same.

Can I use my spouse and daughter section to upload my documents with proper remarks.


----------



## indergreat

Abhishu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was unaware that we have limit of 60 documents per applicant while lodging visa and uploaded 60 documents. (naive mistake)
> 
> Now I am left with my resume, photograph and PCC.
> 
> Please help me how can I upload the same.
> 
> Can I use my spouse and daughter section to upload my documents with proper remarks.


The best thing you can do is mail them these documents, though there is no need to attach photograph, as for other two, just mail them these documents.

Do write your *file number*, *TRN* number and your *name* (Last name first) in the subject line of the mail .... send the mail at [email protected]

-


----------



## Sahiledge

Abhishu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was unaware that we have limit of 60 documents per applicant while lodging visa and uploaded 60 documents. (naive mistake)
> 
> Now I am left with my resume, photograph and PCC.
> 
> Please help me how can I upload the same.
> 
> Can I use my spouse and daughter section to upload my documents with proper remarks.


I guess that can be done but you will be contacted by the CO for those pending docs. Its even written on the website that if you still have more documents to upload, you can provide it once you get a case officer contact.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

indergreat said:


> The best thing you can do is mail them these documents, though there is no need to attach photograph, as for other two, just mail them these documents.
> 
> Do write your *file number*, *TRN* number and your *name* (Last name first) in the subject line of the mail ....



Hi Inder, in your timeline I had seen "Physical Verification". What kind of verification was done, can you pls explain.


----------



## Ind79

conjoinme said:


> Congratulations! Good Luck for job hunt.


Thanks bro...I have already been living in Sydney from last 3 years on a permanent job...Infact I am travelling to Mumbai on Tuesday for 3 weeks to meet my parents... 
All the best to you! Hope you get a grant soon! My best wishes!


----------



## Ind79

indergreat said:


> The best thing you can do is mail them these documents, though there is no need to attach photograph, as for other two, just mail them these documents.
> 
> Do write your *file number*, *TRN* number and your *name* (Last name first) in the subject line of the mail .... send the mail at [email protected]
> 
> -


Why don't you zip them as a single file and upload them? That's what my agent did.


----------



## Ind79

civil189 said:


> No idea what the hell is going on with my application
> DIBP says keep patience from last one month and it's more than four months from visa lodge
> No co contact no status change
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its almost there...Don't worry...It's out of my own experience...Be positive!!!


----------



## Abhishu

indergreat said:


> The best thing you can do is mail them these documents, though there is no need to attach photograph, as for other two, just mail them these documents.
> 
> Do write your *file number*, *TRN* number and your *name* (Last name first) in the subject line of the mail .... send the mail at [email protected]
> 
> -


Thanks indergreat ,
For quick reply.


----------



## Raiyan

Dear Experts

I have been granted 189 visa. All of these would not have happened without your help. This forum was tremendously helpful and I am 100% grateful for what you have done for me throughout the journey. I wish to stay in this forum forever, I will continue to be with you.

Grant - 4.6.2016
IED - 26.2.2017

BTW, It seems to me now DIBP process is fast due to some kind of timeline. 2ndly, regarding employment verification, my opinion is that if you submit enough proof (below example), you application may not go for employment verification.

1. Employment supporting letter with manager's direct mobile number plus company domain mail id, in company letter head.
2. Last employment continuation letter till ITA with central/regional HR's direct phone plus HR's company domain mail id (or may be HR consultant can sign the letter in person).
3. Bank statement month by month for entire duration of employment.
5. TAX certification issued by govt. tax office for entire duration of employment. (for india, probably form 16)
6. If overseas employment, work permit and visas for entire duration of employment needs to be added.
7. Offer letter.
8. Labor contract between you and your company.
9. Annual compensation planning letters or mail.
10. Yearly performance evaluation letter.
11. If overseas employment, invitation letter regarding employment from govt's appropriate branch (for example, foreign affairs office) which is needed by the embassy/consulate to grant the visa, rest aside company invitation letter.
12. Payslip for entire duration of employment month by month.
13. yearly bonus letter if any.
14. Off Cycle compensation planning letter or mail if any, rest aside annual compensation planning letter.
15. Signed indemnity bond, for example, if company has to send you anywhere for a training/on site, then if you have any agreed contract with company that you will continue working in that company for a minimum period of 1 year (example only) after the training/on site is over.
16. Company provident fund document if any.
17. confidentiality agreement between you and your company.
18. Employment transfer agreement between 2 companies if a company is bought by a new one.
19. Any training related certificate issued by company. If overseas training, add the visa plus immigration seal page from your passport for that particular training. 

In my opinion virtually anything which might be a proof to prove that you were employed in a particular time in the past. I have attached all 60 documents to support my application. No employment verification happened for my application, though I have claimed 15 points.

Well, pls note, above is only my personal opinion regarding how to forestall employment verification. 

BR//Raiyan


----------



## Tarun1410

zeeshan355 said:


> Congrats Tarun, BEST OF LUCK FOR YOUR NEW JOURNEY...
> 
> I share the same time line, expect the difference that I got verification call on 10th May...
> 
> Fingers crossed...:juggle::juggle::juggle:


I am sure your grant is on the way.. Hopefully you get it this week.!


----------



## panks_777

Congrats buddy.. best of luck for your future.

I have the similar timeline starting from visa lodge with just one difference of golden grant.. 



Raiyan said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> I have been granted 189 visa. All of these would not have happened without your help. This forum was tremendously helpful and I am 100% grateful for what you have done for me throughout the journey. I wish to stay in this forum forever, I will continue to be with you.
> 
> Grant - 4.6.2016
> IED - 26.2.2017
> 
> BTW, It seems to me now DIBP process is fast due to some kind of timeline. 2ndly, regarding employment verification, my opinion is that if you submit enough proof (below example), you application may not go for employment verification.
> 
> 1. Employment supporting letter with manager's direct mobile number plus company domain mail id, in company letter head.
> 2. Last employment continuation letter till ITA with central/regional HR's direct phone plus HR's company domain mail id (or may be HR consultant can sign the letter in person).
> 3. Bank statement month by month for entire duration of employment.
> 5. TAX certification issued by govt. tax office for entire duration of employment. (for india, probably form 16)
> 6. If overseas employment, work permit and visas for entire duration of employment needs to be added.
> 7. Offer letter.
> 8. Labor contract between you and your company.
> 9. Annual compensation planning letters or mail.
> 10. Yearly performance evaluation letter.
> 11. If overseas employment, invitation letter regarding employment from govt's appropriate branch (for example, foreign affairs office) which is needed by the embassy/consulate to grant the visa, rest aside company invitation letter.
> 12. Payslip for entire duration of employment month by month.
> 13. yearly bonus letter if any.
> 14. Off Cycle compensation planning letter or mail if any, rest aside annual compensation planning letter.
> 15. Signed indemnity bond, for example, if company has to send you anywhere for a training/on site, then if you have any agreed contract with company that you will continue working in that company for a minimum period of 1 year (example only) after the training/on site is over.
> 16. Company provident fund document if any.
> 17. confidentiality agreement between you and your company.
> 18. Employment transfer agreement between 2 companies if a company is bought by a new one.
> 19. Any training related certificate issued by company. If overseas training, add the visa plus immigration seal page from your passport for that particular training.
> 
> In my opinion virtually anything which might be a proof to prove that you were employed in a particular time in the past. I have attached all 60 documents to support my application. No employment verification happened for my application, though I have claimed 15 points.
> 
> Well, pls note, above is only my personal opinion regarding how to forestall employment verification.
> 
> BR//Raiyan


----------



## Tarun1410

ramani127 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received a verification call on 19th May 2016. It lasted for about 40 minutes. Questions were asked related to all my employments, dates, CTC, job duties etc.
> 
> 
> After that I didn't get any response. Please let me know if there will be further verification and when can i expect my Visa grant.
> 
> Its been more than 4 months now since I applied for the visa.


Don't worry, your grant is around the corner... after verification, it is 5-60 days to get the grant!


----------



## Raiyan

panks_777 said:


> Congrats buddy.. best of luck for your future.
> 
> I have the similar timeline starting from visa lodge with just one difference of golden grant..


Thanks dude.


----------



## abhi1986

*Visa 189*

Mechanical Engineer || 65 points || 233512

17-03-2016 || Engineers Australia Cleared
07-04-2016 || EOI Submitted (189)
13-04-2016 || EOI Invite 
15-04-2016 || Visa Lodge all documents front loadd
17-04-2016 || Medical
27-04-2016 || Pcc India
No co Contanct waiting..........:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## 7matty

*New Applicant*

Hi ,

I am 28 years old and currently working in Aus as a software developer from Aug 2014. I have done my bachelors's in a non IT stream.
I was planning to apply for PR and would like to get advice whether it is good to go with an agent or its better to apply on my own. 
If I have to apply on my own can some body guide me .

Thanks,
Ad


----------



## vikaschandra

Raiyan said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> I have been granted 189 visa. All of these would not have happened without your help. This forum was tremendously helpful and I am 100% grateful for what you have done for me throughout the journey. I wish to stay in this forum forever, I will continue to be with you.
> 
> Grant - 4.6.2016
> IED - 26.2.2017
> 
> BTW, It seems to me now DIBP process is fast due to some kind of timeline. 2ndly, regarding employment verification, my opinion is that if you submit enough proof (below example), you application may not go for employment verification.
> 
> 1. Employment supporting letter with manager's direct mobile number plus company domain mail id, in company letter head.
> 2. Last employment continuation letter till ITA with central/regional HR's direct phone plus HR's company domain mail id (or may be HR consultant can sign the letter in person).
> 3. Bank statement month by month for entire duration of employment.
> 5. TAX certification issued by govt. tax office for entire duration of employment. (for india, probably form 16)
> 6. If overseas employment, work permit and visas for entire duration of employment needs to be added.
> 7. Offer letter.
> 8. Labor contract between you and your company.
> 9. Annual compensation planning letters or mail.
> 10. Yearly performance evaluation letter.
> 11. If overseas employment, invitation letter regarding employment from govt's appropriate branch (for example, foreign affairs office) which is needed by the embassy/consulate to grant the visa, rest aside company invitation letter.
> 12. Payslip for entire duration of employment month by month.
> 13. yearly bonus letter if any.
> 14. Off Cycle compensation planning letter or mail if any, rest aside annual compensation planning letter.
> 15. Signed indemnity bond, for example, if company has to send you anywhere for a training/on site, then if you have any agreed contract with company that you will continue working in that company for a minimum period of 1 year (example only) after the training/on site is over.
> 16. Company provident fund document if any.
> 17. confidentiality agreement between you and your company.
> 18. Employment transfer agreement between 2 companies if a company is bought by a new one.
> 19. Any training related certificate issued by company. If overseas training, add the visa plus immigration seal page from your passport for that particular training.
> 
> In my opinion virtually anything which might be a proof to prove that you were employed in a particular time in the past. I have attached all 60 documents to support my application. No employment verification happened for my application, though I have claimed 15 points.
> 
> Well, pls note, above is only my personal opinion regarding how to forestall employment verification.
> 
> BR//Raiyan


Congratulations Raiyan


----------



## Raiyan

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Raiyan




Thanks for your cont. support!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

7matty said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am 28 years old and currently working in Aus as a software developer from Aug 2014. I have done my bachelors's in a non IT stream.
> I was planning to apply for PR and would like to get advice whether it is good to go with an agent or its better to apply on my own.
> If I have to apply on my own can some body guide me .
> 
> Thanks,
> Ad


Do not waste your money with an agent. DIY. Check this forum you get answers to all your questions.


----------



## vikaschandra

7matty said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am 28 years old and currently working in Aus as a software developer from Aug 2014. I have done my bachelors's in a non IT stream.
> I was planning to apply for PR and would like to get advice whether it is good to go with an agent or its better to apply on my own.
> If I have to apply on my own can some body guide me .
> 
> Thanks,
> Ad


Hey Ad this thread is for the guys who have lodged their Visa's and are waiting for the grant. You might not get proper feedback and guidance here as you questions would not be related to this thread, I would advise you to open your own thread seeking advise or look for threads with similar query. 

Answering Your question you being from non-IT background would have to take the RPL route to get your skilss assessed. Meanwhile for qualification you can check other assessing bodies website and get the assessment done for education from them. 

This forum is of great help and many have got their PRs following the advices from seniors and doing all by themselves further it might not be agreed by many so it totally depends on you if you would like to do it by yourself or choose an Agent. 

Best wishes


----------



## conjoinme

Ind79 said:


> Thanks bro...I have already been living in Sydney from last 3 years on a permanent job...Infact I am travelling to Mumbai on Tuesday for 3 weeks to meet my parents...
> All the best to you! Hope you get a grant soon! My best wishes!


Ok, thats great. Thanks for the wishes. Good Luck to you too for your India trip. Have fun!


----------



## Prash2533

Raiyan said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> I have been granted 189 visa. All of these would not have happened without your help. This forum was tremendously helpful and I am 100% grateful for what you have done for me throughout the journey. I wish to stay in this forum forever, I will continue to be with you.
> 
> Grant - 4.6.2016
> IED - 26.2.2017
> 
> 
> 
> BR//Raiyan


Congrats Raiyan.

I thought they issue GRANT after 2-3 days of paying VAC2 charges but it took 10 days in your case.

Also if you received your GOLDEN mail today then it confirms DIPB works on Saturdays also. Did you get it today or yesterday?


----------



## conjoinme

Raiyan said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> I have been granted 189 visa. All of these would not have happened without your help. This forum was tremendously helpful and I am 100% grateful for what you have done for me throughout the journey. I wish to stay in this forum forever, I will continue to be with you.
> 
> Grant - 4.6.2016
> IED - 26.2.2017
> 
> BTW, It seems to me now DIBP process is fast due to some kind of timeline. 2ndly, regarding employment verification, my opinion is that if you submit enough proof (below example), you application may not go for employment verification.
> 
> 1. Employment supporting letter with manager's direct mobile number plus company domain mail id, in company letter head.
> 2. Last employment continuation letter till ITA with central/regional HR's direct phone plus HR's company domain mail id (or may be HR consultant can sign the letter in person).
> 3. Bank statement month by month for entire duration of employment.
> 5. TAX certification issued by govt. tax office for entire duration of employment. (for india, probably form 16)
> 6. If overseas employment, work permit and visas for entire duration of employment needs to be added.
> 7. Offer letter.
> 8. Labor contract between you and your company.
> 9. Annual compensation planning letters or mail.
> 10. Yearly performance evaluation letter.
> 11. If overseas employment, invitation letter regarding employment from govt's appropriate branch (for example, foreign affairs office) which is needed by the embassy/consulate to grant the visa, rest aside company invitation letter.
> 12. Payslip for entire duration of employment month by month.
> 13. yearly bonus letter if any.
> 14. Off Cycle compensation planning letter or mail if any, rest aside annual compensation planning letter.
> 15. Signed indemnity bond, for example, if company has to send you anywhere for a training/on site, then if you have any agreed contract with company that you will continue working in that company for a minimum period of 1 year (example only) after the training/on site is over.
> 16. Company provident fund document if any.
> 17. confidentiality agreement between you and your company.
> 18. Employment transfer agreement between 2 companies if a company is bought by a new one.
> 19. Any training related certificate issued by company. If overseas training, add the visa plus immigration seal page from your passport for that particular training.
> 
> In my opinion virtually anything which might be a proof to prove that you were employed in a particular time in the past. I have attached all 60 documents to support my application. No employment verification happened for my application, though I have claimed 15 points.
> 
> Well, pls note, above is only my personal opinion regarding how to forestall employment verification.
> 
> BR//Raiyan


Congrats Raiyan!


----------



## kawal_547

Raiyan said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> I have been granted 189 visa. All of these would not have happened without your help. This forum was tremendously helpful and I am 100% grateful for what you have done for me throughout the journey. I wish to stay in this forum forever, I will continue to be with you.
> 
> Grant - 4.6.2016
> IED - 26.2.2017
> 
> BTW, It seems to me now DIBP process is fast due to some kind of timeline. 2ndly, regarding employment verification, my opinion is that if you submit enough proof (below example), you application may not go for employment verification.
> 
> 1. Employment supporting letter with manager's direct mobile number plus company domain mail id, in company letter head.
> 2. Last employment continuation letter till ITA with central/regional HR's direct phone plus HR's company domain mail id (or may be HR consultant can sign the letter in person).
> 3. Bank statement month by month for entire duration of employment.
> 5. TAX certification issued by govt. tax office for entire duration of employment. (for india, probably form 16)
> 6. If overseas employment, work permit and visas for entire duration of employment needs to be added.
> 7. Offer letter.
> 8. Labor contract between you and your company.
> 9. Annual compensation planning letters or mail.
> 10. Yearly performance evaluation letter.
> 11. If overseas employment, invitation letter regarding employment from govt's appropriate branch (for example, foreign affairs office) which is needed by the embassy/consulate to grant the visa, rest aside company invitation letter.
> 12. Payslip for entire duration of employment month by month.
> 13. yearly bonus letter if any.
> 14. Off Cycle compensation planning letter or mail if any, rest aside annual compensation planning letter.
> 15. Signed indemnity bond, for example, if company has to send you anywhere for a training/on site, then if you have any agreed contract with company that you will continue working in that company for a minimum period of 1 year (example only) after the training/on site is over.
> 16. Company provident fund document if any.
> 17. confidentiality agreement between you and your company.
> 18. Employment transfer agreement between 2 companies if a company is bought by a new one.
> 19. Any training related certificate issued by company. If overseas training, add the visa plus immigration seal page from your passport for that particular training.
> 
> In my opinion virtually anything which might be a proof to prove that you were employed in a particular time in the past. I have attached all 60 documents to support my application. No employment verification happened for my application, though I have claimed 15 points.
> 
> Well, pls note, above is only my personal opinion regarding how to forestall employment verification.
> 
> BR//Raiyan


Congratulations 

All the best on all your future ventures


----------



## sandeshrego

7matty said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am 28 years old and currently working in Aus as a software developer from Aug 2014. I have done my bachelors's in a non IT stream.
> I was planning to apply for PR and would like to get advice whether it is good to go with an agent or its better to apply on my own.
> If I have to apply on my own can some body guide me .
> 
> Thanks,
> Ad


Don't ever make a mistake of going through agents. Majority cases they don't upload all documents and deliberately wait for co to contact you. You will get all help here.


----------



## jairichi

sandeshrego said:


> Don't ever make a mistake of going through agents. Majority cases they don't upload all documents and deliberately wait for co to contact you. You will get all help here.


I am very surprised that you are still waiting for a grant.
Probably is it bcos there was a suggestion that you are a mech. engineer??


----------



## andreyx108b

Prash2533 said:


> Congrats Raiyan. I thought they issue GRANT after 2-3 days of paying VAC2 charges but it took 10 days in your case. Also if you received your GOLDEN mail today then it confirms DIPB works on Saturdays also. Did you get it today or yesterday?


Few guys waited 6+ months


----------



## AbhishekKotian

Raiyan said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> I have been granted 189 visa. All of these would not have happened without your help. This forum was tremendously helpful and I am 100% grateful for what you have done for me throughout the journey. I wish to stay in this forum forever, I will continue to be with you.
> 
> Grant - 4.6.2016
> IED - 26.2.2017
> 
> BTW, It seems to me now DIBP process is fast due to some kind of timeline. 2ndly, regarding employment verification, my opinion is that if you submit enough proof (below example), you application may not go for employment verification.
> 
> 1. Employment supporting letter with manager's direct mobile number plus company domain mail id, in company letter head.
> 2. Last employment continuation letter till ITA with central/regional HR's direct phone plus HR's company domain mail id (or may be HR consultant can sign the letter in person).
> 3. Bank statement month by month for entire duration of employment.
> 5. TAX certification issued by govt. tax office for entire duration of employment. (for india, probably form 16)
> 6. If overseas employment, work permit and visas for entire duration of employment needs to be added.
> 7. Offer letter.
> 8. Labor contract between you and your company.
> 9. Annual compensation planning letters or mail.
> 10. Yearly performance evaluation letter.
> 11. If overseas employment, invitation letter regarding employment from govt's appropriate branch (for example, foreign affairs office) which is needed by the embassy/consulate to grant the visa, rest aside company invitation letter.
> 12. Payslip for entire duration of employment month by month.
> 13. yearly bonus letter if any.
> 14. Off Cycle compensation planning letter or mail if any, rest aside annual compensation planning letter.
> 15. Signed indemnity bond, for example, if company has to send you anywhere for a training/on site, then if you have any agreed contract with company that you will continue working in that company for a minimum period of 1 year (example only) after the training/on site is over.
> 16. Company provident fund document if any.
> 17. confidentiality agreement between you and your company.
> 18. Employment transfer agreement between 2 companies if a company is bought by a new one.
> 19. Any training related certificate issued by company. If overseas training, add the visa plus immigration seal page from your passport for that particular training.
> 
> In my opinion virtually anything which might be a proof to prove that you were employed in a particular time in the past. I have attached all 60 documents to support my application. No employment verification happened for my application, though I have claimed 15 points.
> 
> Well, pls note, above is only my personal opinion regarding how to forestall employment verification.
> 
> BR//Raiyan


Congratulations Raiyan. All the best for your future


----------



## sandeshrego

jairichi said:


> I am very surprised that you are still waiting for a grant.
> Probably is it bcos there was a suggestion that you are a mech. engineer??


Maybe. There is one more mech guy who had same visa lodge and CO contact date. We are pending. On Immitracker few are still waiting.I will wait till August. I actually expected my grant three weeks back when grants were given to April CO contact guys. Suddenly they started giving grants from 19th April. If you check immitracker only guys between 13th to 19th are stuck. Rest for whole month almost cleared


----------



## dublin2

conjoinme said:


> Open a joint bank account too and share in addition to what jairichi has suggested. You can give statutory declaration as well.


How I do fill Statutory Declaration??? Can I do Form 888 since I have sister in Australia who is citizen of Australia ? Would I need two different people to fill it for me?

Can I ask people around me to fill statutory declaration instead of Australian citizens doing it for me?

Thanks


----------



## jairichi

sandeshrego said:


> Maybe. There is one more mech guy who had same visa lodge and CO contact date. We are pending. On Immitracker few are still waiting.I will wait till August. I actually expected my grant three weeks back when grants were given to April CO contact guys. Suddenly they started giving grants from 19th April. If you check immitracker only guys between 13th to 19th are stuck. Rest for whole month almost cleared


That is not good news. Can't even guess the reason for the delay in giving a grant for you. Hopefully things clear up quickly for you and all.


----------



## Ashuaust

Ind79 said:


> civil189 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what the hell is going on with my application
> DIBP says keep patience from last one month and it's more than four months from visa lodge
> No co contact no status change
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Its almost there...Don't worry...It's out of my own experience...Be positive!!!
Click to expand...


I completely feel u.

We share very close timeline & same I m here with no contact as u. 

Hope we get it soon this wait is killing.
I had many things planned but I guess things not always work as we want. 
Just had my son admissions done for the coming year which I never thought of doing bcz I was planning to move by August but God knows the best plan.. Good luck to u


----------



## indergreat

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Hi Inder, in your timeline I had seen "Physical Verification". What kind of verification was done, can you pls explain.


hey, Actually two people came to the place where I work, one was a Australian guy and an Indian girl, and they asked all sort of questions, some from the roles and responsibilities letter that I submitted, asked about the clients we have, my day to day schedule, showed my employer the letters I submitted and asked him if he signed them or not 
Then they to my previous employer and did extensive checks


----------



## Rabbahs

Update: Got a general email, on 3rd June from GSM Adelaide, that my file is under routine check. It was the reply of the email that I sent to my case officer on 23 May. The CO responded is not my case officer who contacted my in November 2015. 
Sharing it, hoping this information might helpful to someone 

__________________
Visa 189 Points 60 Age 25 Edu 15 Exp 10 Eng10 GSM Adelaide
Occup 233512 Mech Engg
EA start 15 Jan 2015
EA rec 14 May 2015
PTE-A 26 Aug 2015 L78 R72 S71 W78
EOI app 28 Aug 2015
EOI Inv 6 Nov 2015
Visa app 7 Nov 2015
CO contact 16 Nov 2015
Doc uploaded 25 Nov 2015
Form 1023 25 Nov 2015
Additional doc uploaded 3 Dec 2015
Skill support contact: 23 Feb 2015 (responded on same day)
Grant:
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## avamsi311

TimJO said:


> I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but the occupation ceiling for 2335 – Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers has been reached and no more invitations will be issue during the 2015-16 programme year. Please check the following link:
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil


Hi Timjo 

I'm aware of the fact that ceiling for mechanical engineerings has been filled for this year. 
What are my chances when the ceiling reopens in July? 
My profile:
Mechanical engineer 233512
EOI Launched date: 8 May 
Age 30
Education 15
Australian degree 5
Pte 10
Total 60.

Im a bit worried as my post study work visa is expiring soon. 😥

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarbjass

indergreat said:


> hey, Actually two people came to the place where I work, one was a Australian guy and an Indian girl, and they asked all sort of questions, some from the roles and responsibilities letter that I submitted, asked about the clients we have, my day to day schedule, showed my employer the letters I submitted and asked him if he signed them or not
> Then they to my previous employer and did extensive checks


Hi Inder, 

I just want to ask you that you have submit your docs on Dec and after that have you ever contacted by DIBP or they directly done physical verification.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

indergreat said:


> hey, Actually two people came to the place where I work, one was a Australian guy and an Indian girl, and they asked all sort of questions, some from the roles and responsibilities letter that I submitted, asked about the clients we have, my day to day schedule, showed my employer the letters I submitted and asked him if he signed them or not
> Then they to my previous employer and did extensive checks



Hi inder where you work in jalandhar?


----------



## indergreat

sarbjass said:


> Hi Inder,
> 
> I just want to ask you that you have submit your docs on Dec and after that have you ever contacted by DIBP or they directly done physical verification.


just two standard replies to the mails that I had sent to inquire about the status of my file, apart from that nothing, they just came to the office


----------



## Rizwan125

Any one with similar timeline ???????

Its been more than 135 days since waiting

My timeline as follows (Mechanical-233512-onshore)

189 Visa Applied---21 Jan 2016
CO Contact 1-------12 feb 2016(Asking for Fresh Australian PCC)
Skill Select Contact--04 April 2016(Asking for Computerized filled form 80 & 1221
Employer Verification---07 April 2016
CO Contact 2----------15 April Additional Form 80 Questions

Now i think i will enquire about my case and should put an email?

Any News From Brisbane Team???


----------



## indergreat

Moneyjheeta said:


> Hi inder where you work in jalandhar?


I just sent to a private message, check it out buddy


----------



## andreyx108b

Rizwan125 said:


> Any one with similar timeline ??????? Its been more than 135 days since waiting My timeline as follows (Mechanical-233512-onshore) 189 Visa Applied---21 Jan 2016 CO Contact 1-------12 feb 2016(Asking for Fresh Australian PCC) Skill Select Contact--04 April 2016(Asking for Computerized filled form 80 & 1221 Employer Verification---07 April 2016 CO Contact 2----------15 April Additional Form 80 Questions Now i think i will enquire about my case and should put an email? Any News From Brisbane Team???


Plenty...


----------



## Jasmin FR

Rizwan125 said:


> Any one with similar timeline ???????
> Its been more than 135 days since waiting
> My timeline as follows (Mechanical-233512-onshore)
> 189 Visa Applied---21 Jan 2016
> CO Contact 1-------12 feb 2016(Asking for Fresh Australian PCC)
> Skill Select Contact--04 April 2016(Asking for Computerized filled form 80 & 1221
> Employer Verification---07 April 2016
> CO Contact 2----------15 April Additional Form 80 Questions
> 
> Now i think i will enquire about my case and should put an email?
> 
> Any News From Brisbane Team???


Yes,I am also on similar time.I lodge my application on 28 Jan,2016
Employer verification current:13 April,2016
Previous employer verification:17 May,2016
Officer contacted (60016358): Again sent for salary bank statement


----------



## gnt

124 days today ; ; ;

No Employer verification since 2nd of April. 
what is going on. 

Does financial year or elections really effect DIBP employee. ??


----------



## gnt

farina said:


> Yes,I am also on similar time.I lodge my application on 28 Jan,2016
> Employer verification current:13 April,2016
> Previous employer verification:17 May,2016
> Officer contacted (60016358): Again sent for salary bank statement


Does your both employer in Kuwait ?


----------



## gopiatweb

Dear All,

It's with extreme happiness, I announce - that the grant was approved as of 3rd June'16. It has been a considerably long wait for us. The 'first land by date' is 9th February'17, by which I need to find a relevant employment.

So - while I try my luck in the next phase of this journey, I wish luck to all those who are pursuing their's!

Do let me know if you have any specific questions, and I would try answering them to the best of my abilities.

I would keep logging my updates here from time to time, so it isn't goodbye yet.


----------



## Jasmin FR

gnt said:


> Does your both employer in Kuwait ?


yes


----------



## mohsinahmed84

gnt said:


> 124 days today ; ; ;
> 
> No Employer verification since 2nd of April.
> what is going on.
> 
> Does financial year or elections really effect DIBP employee. ??


Hi,

Same as in my case. No Employment Verification yet applied visa on 11th March and sent all requested docs on 28th April


----------



## gnt

mohsinahmed84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Same as in my case. No Employment Verification yet applied visa on 11th March and sent all requested docs on 28th April


Dont know why is it taking so long..


----------



## Rizwan125

farina said:


> Yes,I am also on similar time.I lodge my application on 28 Jan,2016
> Employer verification current:13 April,2016
> Previous employer verification:17 May,2016
> Officer contacted (60016358): Again sent for salary bank statement


Well I belief you are an offshore applicant,it will take little bit more time.i was just busy in job (As i am already holding bridging visa having full rights that,s why i was not pushing)but tomorrow i am going to call immigration office early morning lets see on which way dice rolls.

Thanks

Rizwan


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Who so ever has gone through employment verification and are working with big employers.. in such cases how you guys come to know when employment verifications are done, specially for previous employers ???


----------



## Jasmin FR

I called my previous employer.


----------



## Jasmin FR

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Who so ever has gone through employment verification and are working with big employers.. in such cases how you guys come to know when employment verifications are done, specially for previous employers ???


I called my previous employer.


----------



## Ericu

Can anyone help me plz?
My CO allocated two weeks ago and asked My wife's IELTS( Functional English Evidence),so I talked to my wife and she don't want to sit in exam so we are going to pay second instalment Vac2.
I sent e mail to CO like " can you send me invoice to pay vac2 and let me know how can I pay this"
Now what should be next procedure ? 
Did I do right thing ?


----------



## WAG

farina said:


> Yes,I am also on similar time.I lodge my application on 28 Jan,2016
> Employer verification current:13 April,2016
> Previous employer verification:17 May,2016
> Officer contacted (60016358): Again sent for salary bank statement


We have the same Case Officer, good luck


----------



## gnt

anyone has an update list for 2016 applicants ?


----------



## Jasmin FR

WAG said:


> We have the same Case Officer, good luck



you to GOOD LUCK


----------



## sandeshrego

gnt said:


> 124 days today ; ; ;
> 
> No Employer verification since 2nd of April.
> what is going on.
> 
> Does financial year or elections really effect DIBP employee. ??


Yes.


----------



## gnt

sandeshrego said:


> Yes.


How ? can you please elaborate.


----------



## conjoinme

dublin2 said:


> How I do fill Statutory Declaration??? Can I do Form 888 since I have sister in Australia who is citizen of Australia ? Would I need two different people to fill it for me?
> 
> Can I ask people around me to fill statutory declaration instead of Australian citizens doing it for me?
> 
> Thanks


Not sure about others giving stat dec on your behalf. On its own it would not have much value but will add to the proofs you are submitting. Basically you are declaring the info to be true in front of JP or notary. Google for stat dec format in your country and get it. You can google for commonwealth stat dec format which is used in Australia to get an idea.
Good Luck!


----------



## Ericu

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Who so ever has gone through employment verification and are working with big employers.. in such cases how you guys come to know when employment verifications are done, specially for previous employers ???


You can call to your employment and ask if they had received any call or visit to confirm your employment


----------



## aus-here-i-come

Hello everyone. While filling up the form of Elodgement in employment history section they are asking "Is this employment related to the nominated position?" Yes/No. What does that mean? Does the position mean nominated occupation?


----------



## vikaschandra

aus-here-i-come said:


> Hello everyone. While filling up the form of Elodgement in employment history section they are asking "Is this employment related to the nominated position?" Yes/No. What does that mean? Does the position mean nominated occupation?


Yes that would mean if the employment is related to the nominated occupation


----------



## M.Asif

CO contacted me on Friday asking for Health Undertaking. I provided on same day. I hope this will be the final step. 


--------------------------------------------
Occupation - Accountant (General); 
EOI Submitted : 17 Feb 16 for 189 (70 Points)
Invited : 17 Feb 16
Visa Lodge : 13 Mar 16 (All documents uploaded except medical)
'IMMI Assessment Commence' email: 05-Apr-16 (no information requested)
Health Clearance : 17 May 2016 (delayed because of past TB)
CO Contact : 03-Jun-16 (asked for health undertaking - provided on same day)
Grant: "Waiting"


----------



## Ericu

aus-here-i-come said:


> Hello everyone. While filling up the form of Elodgement in employment history section they are asking "Is this employment related to the nominated position?" Yes/No. What does that mean? Does the position mean nominated occupation?


You need to write yes


----------



## Ericu

*Asif*



M.Asif said:


> CO contacted me on Friday asking for Health Undertaking. I provided on same day. I hope this will be the final step.
> Hello Asif how are you
> Some CO ask again the same documents even though medical finished . But you don't worry , all is well. You are ok . Now you only wait and enjoy
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> Occupation - Accountant (General);
> EOI Submitted : 17 Feb 16 for 189 (70 Points)
> Invited : 17 Feb 16
> Visa Lodge : 13 Mar 16 (All documents uploaded except medical)
> 'IMMI Assessment Commence' email: 05-Apr-16 (no information requested)
> Health Clearance : 17 May 2016 (delayed because of past TB)
> CO Contact : 03-Jun-16 (asked for health undertaking - provided on same day)
> Grant: "Waiting"


Just wait for CO. Don't worry


----------



## M.Asif

Thanks Ericu. 

I am actually relaxed now. Almost 80 days after submitting application, CO asked for only "Health Undertaking - Form 815". I was expecting this anyway because of my past health issues. 

Hopefully I will receive my grant within 1-4 weeks.


----------



## aussieby2016

M.Asif said:


> CO contacted me on Friday asking for Health Undertaking. I provided on same day. I hope this will be the final step.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> Occupation - Accountant (General);
> EOI Submitted : 17 Feb 16 for 189 (70 Points)
> Invited : 17 Feb 16
> Visa Lodge : 13 Mar 16 (All documents uploaded except medical)
> 'IMMI Assessment Commence' email: 05-Apr-16 (no information requested)
> Health Clearance : 17 May 2016 (delayed because of past TB)
> CO Contact : 03-Jun-16 (asked for health undertaking - provided on same day)
> Grant: "Waiting"


Usually its the last step....but i have been waiting for more than 24 days since filling that form.....can't predict anything abt dibp these days.....


----------



## mohsinahmed84

aussieby2016 said:


> Usually its the last step....but i have been waiting for more than 24 days since filling that form.....can't predict anything abt dibp these days.....


Hello 

CO asked me same document for my 2 years old son.Submitted 35 days ago but still awaiting to hear


----------



## MissionAus_2016

All the best for yet another new week .. Hope to see good number of grants in the week !!


----------



## alexdegzy

aussieby2016 said:


> Usually its the last step....but i have been waiting for more than 24 days since filling that form.....can't predict anything abt dibp these days.....




Filled the same form last week too , it's been 7 days . .... Hopefully the good news is around the corner.


----------



## sol79

M.Asif said:


> CO contacted me on Friday asking for Health Undertaking. I provided on same day. I hope this will be the final step.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> Occupation - Accountant (General);
> EOI Submitted : 17 Feb 16 for 189 (70 Points)
> Invited : 17 Feb 16
> Visa Lodge : 13 Mar 16 (All documents uploaded except medical)
> 'IMMI Assessment Commence' email: 05-Apr-16 (no information requested)
> Health Clearance : 17 May 2016 (delayed because of past TB)
> CO Contact : 03-Jun-16 (asked for health undertaking - provided on same day)
> Grant: "Waiting"


That's the final step. I had to undergo the same for the 457 visa I'm currently on. I received my 457 grant within a week of submitting the health undertaking.

Just curious - was your employment verified? I too received the assessment commence email without any doc requests. Nobody has contacted my employers yet.


----------



## Ericu

Can anyone help me plz?
My CO allocated two weeks ago and asked My wife's IELTS( Functional English Evidence),so I talked to my wife and she don't want to sit in exam so we are going to pay second instalment Vac2.
I sent e mail to CO like " can you send me invoice to pay vac2 and let me know how can I pay this"
Now what should be next procedure ? 
Did I do right thing ?


----------



## Rabbahs

Ericu said:


> Can anyone help me plz?
> My CO allocated two weeks ago and asked My wife's IELTS( Functional English Evidence),so I talked to my wife and she don't want to sit in exam so we are going to pay second instalment Vac2.
> I sent e mail to CO like " can you send me invoice to pay vac2 and let me know how can I pay this"
> Now what should be next procedure ?
> Did I do right thing ?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/307969-vac-2-payment-request-2.html


----------



## shnasj

We are in same ANZCO.






gnt said:


> anyone has an update list for 2016 applicants ?


----------



## shnasj

Its quite similar in my case, but I think we made it slow by ourselves when we don't upload the documents upfront. Whenever CO asks for more info that means process has delayed for at least two months.


----------



## shnasj

We are sailing in the same boat mate. So keep calm.





gnt said:


> 124 days today ; ; ;
> 
> No Employer verification since 2nd of April.
> what is going on.
> 
> Does financial year or elections really effect DIBP employee. ??


----------



## shnasj

Farina,

It my opinion and it could be wrong but I think most of Pakistan nationals are going through proper scrutiny and security checks. But its not hard and fast rule ,some people can get way too early.

If you guys are off shore then this wait could be very frustrating ,putting your life on hold. But eventually you will get grant and then in Australia there will be new struggle waiting for you for survive and paying rent and bills.
So after grant the struggle wont stop.
Regards





farina said:


> I called my previous employer.


----------



## khandelwal.ab

Hello All,

Glad to be part of this forum. Great resource!

I am currently in the process of submitting my EOI, and have a bunch of questions and queries that wanted to get your expert opinion on:

Current Situation:

Visa 189 Points 70 or 75 (depending on years of experience I enter in the EOI) Currently working in internal auditing in Melbourne (3 months on 457), 5.3 years of experience from India
Occup 2212 Internal Auditor
IELTS-4 Apr 2016- L-9 R-9 S-8.5 W-9 
In the process of submitting the EOI this week, and wanted your inputs on a couple of questions:

1. Experience- My total work experience is 5.3 years (all in the same company as internal auditor), however Vetasess has positively assessed only 4.3 years of my experience and has stated that "the one year not included was used to calculate the qualifying period required to meet the skill level of the nominated or closely related ANZSCO occupation (Employment 1)" 

My first question is -- while submitting the EOI do I submit my work experience as 5.3 years (actual) or 4.3 years (as assessed by VetAssess)?-- 4.3 years takes my total score to 70, while 5.3 takes it to 75.

2. For internal auditing i saw last year the seats were filled up in no time (probably all 1000 seats gone by September), are 70 points good enough for internal auditing category? Or should I write NAATI to get another 5 points to make sure I get a place?

3. I have a partner who currently works in Australia as well (457) how do I make him part of the EOI? -- do I just answer yes to both of these questions?:

1. Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?

2. Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?*

Would greatly appreciate your answers and comments to this post.

Many thanks,
Preeti


----------



## Mihi

Hi Everyone!
Has anyone got an email from DIBP saying that the visa grant will be delayed due to the visa cap being reached for FY 2015-2016? One of my friends has got this mail, but he has applied for 190 state visa.


----------



## arjun09

Mihi said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Has anyone got an email from DIBP saying that the visa grant will be delayed due to the visa cap being reached for FY 2015-2016? One of my friends has got this mail, but he has applied for 190 state visa.


Nothing till now. By the way in which category your friend applied for 190.


----------



## Mihi

arjun09 said:


> Nothing till now. By the way in which category your friend applied for 190.


He applied for "Accountant"


----------



## M R

Hi,

I received an email from skillselect asking' how you supported yourself or occupied your time' during the periods , though not long ones, I had missed to mention in employment history of my spouse. I have provided the info but just wanted to know if anyone has had such kind of experience ....... and how much time did it take after that for visa processing ?

After a long wait, it feels good to see a message from DIBP in your inbox........ for whatever reason


----------



## Rabbahs

Mihi said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Has anyone got an email from DIBP saying that the visa grant will be delayed due to the visa cap being reached for FY 2015-2016? One of my friends has got this mail, but he has applied for 190 state visa.


Yeah, I got the email for 189 that it is under checks and delays are possible.


----------



## Rabbahs

arjun09 said:


> Nothing till now. By the way in which category your friend applied for 190.


Hi Arjuin and Mihi, 

Please update you signature like everyone else ... plz


----------



## Ericu

shnasj said:


> Its quite similar in my case, but I think we made it slow by ourselves when we don't upload the documents upfront. Whenever CO asks for more info that means process has delayed for at least two months.


Hello Shnasj
You said "it's quite similar in my case "
I can't understand in which post are you agree with similar of your case ?to my case or other person case?
Thanks


----------



## Sush1

Can somebody provide me the number of DIBP Adelade?


----------



## Rabbahs

Sush1 said:


> Can somebody provide me the number of DIBP Adelade?


 +61 7 3136 7000 (International)
1800 720 656 (Australia)


----------



## Ericu

Rabbahs said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/307969-vac-2-payment-request-2.html


Hello friend Rabbahs
What will happen in my case ? Please advice me of your knowledge regards my above query please.
Thank You


----------



## Rabbahs

Ericu said:


> Hello friend Rabbahs
> What will happen in my case ? Please advice me of your knowledge regards my above query please.
> Thank You



Share you timeline plz


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Rabbahs said:


> +61 7 3136 7000 (International)
> 1800 720 656 (Australia)



Hi Rabbahs, what is the skill support contact you mentioned in your signature?


----------



## andreyx108b

Mihi said:


> Hi Everyone! Has anyone got an email from DIBP saying that the visa grant will be delayed due to the visa cap being reached for FY 2015-2016? One of my friends has got this mail, but he has applied for 190 state visa.


A few did...


----------



## Rabbahs

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Hi Rabbahs, what is the skill support contact you mentioned in your signature?


They ask to explain some abbreviation used in form 80 and some unemployment gaps.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

andreyx108b said:


> A few did...



Hi Andrey, I have a doubt.
In my immiacount, the status shown is "Application received", when I click on the payment receipt, I can see only a blank paper.I also received an acknowledgement mail about the application received. Is it common?:confused2:

Not able to view my payment receipt.


----------



## andreyx108b

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Hi Andrey, I have a doubt. In my immiacount, the status shown is "Application received", when I click on the payment receipt, I can see only a blank paper.I also received an acknowledgement mail about the application received. Is it common?:confused2: Not able to view my payment receipt.


To be completely honest - i don't know, i have not checked the link myself when was waiting for a grant. However, if the system allowed you to submit docs - all suppose to be ok.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

andreyx108b said:


> To be completely honest - i don't know, i have not checked the link myself when was waiting for a grant. However, if the system allowed you to submit docs - all suppose to be ok.


Thank you.


----------



## pirata

Hi guys,

I have a couple of questions related to attaching documents to my application. Hope you guys can help me out.

1) Can I attach more than 1 file per category? For example, I have 2 overseas qualifications so can I upload 2 different pdf files? Or once you submit one file that category gets blocked? Same situation for PCC.

2) Before lodging the visa, I generated the Hap ID and got the medicals done. When I click "view health assessment", the message is " health clearance provided - no action required". But, there is a category "evidence of health", what, if any, documents should be attached? I don't have anything to add.

3) Where did you upload your resume, if you did?

Thanks a lot.
Regards,


----------



## aussieby2016

pirata said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a couple of questions related to attaching documents to my application. Hope you guys can help me out.
> 
> 1) Can I attach more than 1 file per category? For example, I have 2 overseas qualifications so can I upload 2 different pdf files? Or once you submit one file that category gets blocked? Same situation for PCC.
> 
> 2) Before lodging the visa, I generated the Hap ID and got the medicals done. When I click "view health assessment", the message is " health clearance provided - no action required". But, there is a category "evidence of health", what, if any, documents should be attached? I don't have anything to add.
> 
> 3) Where did you upload your resume, if you did?
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> Regards,


1) Yes you can but only a maximum of 60 files can be uploaded....so accordingly plan it out.....
2)nothing needs to be attached here as of now as you have the required health clearance.....
3) Upload resume under Employment History - Resume..... 

Hope it helps.....all the best for your grant.......


----------



## dinusubba

Guys, I have clicked ip button on 10th may and my application shows it as last updated date. If I upload few documents now will the last updated date change ? 
I think it will change but just curious.


----------



## aussieby2016

dinusubba said:


> Guys, I have clicked ip button on 10th may and my application shows it as last updated date. If I upload few documents now will the last updated date change ?
> I think it will change but just curious.


yes it will change accordingly.....


----------



## Rabbahs

aussieby2016 said:


> yes it will change accordingly.....


it did not change in my case.

After clicking for assessment, I uploaded few more documents after few days. But the date remains the same.:confused2:


----------



## aussieby2016

Rabbahs said:


> it did not change in my case.
> 
> After clicking for assessment, I uploaded few more documents after few days. But the date remains the same.:confused2:


sounds weird.....because I uploaded documents after clicking on Information provided button, and my IMMI account shows the later date as last updated.....


----------



## dinusubba

aussieby2016 said:


> sounds weird.....because I uploaded documents after clicking on Information provided button, and my IMMI account shows the later date as last updated.....


Interesting, anyways I will try out something today and let you all know. Not sure how DIBP prioritize the applications they might put my application back in the queue seeing the recent updated date. But I don't mind waiting if it is the case.


----------



## arjun09

Rabbahs said:


> Hi Arjuin and Mihi,
> 
> Please update you signature like everyone else ... plz


Hi, i updated my signature.
Tnx


Visa 189 ANZSCO Code: 261313

PTE (L77/R70/S65/W81) : 25 AUG 2015
EOI submitted: 30 AUG 2015 ( 60 pts )
Invite: 22 Jan 2016
Visa lodged : 25 Feb 2016
CO 1st contact: 15 Mar 2016 (Form80, Aus PCC, 
Docs submitted: 30 march 2016
Medical : 30 feb 2016
Grant: ????


----------



## kapoor.neha

77 days since visa lodge and 57 days since CO contact, should I contact DIBP for an update..or should I wait..


----------



## Sn_Rafi

andreyx108b said:


> A few did...


hi Andrey,

I have applied for Developer Programmer. Do you know whether cap filled for that Job category? What we do if cap filled to 100%? Please see my time line for your information.


----------



## jschopra

kapoor.neha said:


> 77 days since visa lodge and 57 days since CO contact, should I contact DIBP for an update..or should I wait..


Wait till you complete 90 days from visa lodge. Otherwise you might get an answer that its still not 90 days.


----------



## aussieby2016

Sn_Rafi said:


> hi Andrey,
> 
> I have applied for Developer Programmer. Do you know whether cap filled for that Job category? What we do if cap filled to 100%? Please see my time line for your information.


rafi and all other people who have been invited and are tensed about capping.....kindly understand one thing....once invited capping has nothing to do with your application....your application will definitely be processed.....capping is for those people who have submitted EOI and are awaiting invitation from DIBP.....hence nothing to worry about for you.....


----------



## jschopra

I am of opinion that elections or no elections, end of financial or no end of financial, it shouldn't make a difference on the working of DIBP.

We or anyone else any where don't stop working if its elections or not. You only get a day's leave on election day and work even harder before end of financial year to complete targets.

I think it should be the same for DIBP.


----------



## Tarun1410

kapoor.neha said:


> 77 days since visa lodge and 57 days since CO contact, should I contact DIBP for an update..or should I wait..


Neha,

I think it is too early to contact DIBP. I did not have any contact with DIBP for first 100 days, then I sent them an email. Got verification call and Grant in another 5 days.

So I suggest, wait for another 13 days and email/call them.

One more thing i realized, I got a grant exactly 90 days post the Immi Commence email, which is the CO assignment day for me.

Regards,


----------



## Sush1

Mine is 66 Days from Visa Lodgement and 46 Days since CO Contact. Wait is killing but I will wait as per your advise.

Thanks



Tarun1410 said:


> Neha,
> 
> I think it is too early to contact DIBP. I did not have any contact with DIBP for first 100 days, then I sent them an email. Got verification call and Grant in another 5 days.
> 
> So I suggest, wait for another 13 days and email/call them.
> 
> One more thing i realized, I got a grant exactly 90 days post the Immi Commence email, which is the CO assignment day for me.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## aussieby2016

jschopra said:


> I am of opinion that elections or no elections, end of financial or no end of financial, it shouldn't make a difference on the working of DIBP.
> 
> We or anyone else any where don't stop working if its elections or not. You only get a day's leave on election day and work even harder before end of financial year to complete targets.
> 
> I think it should be the same for DIBP.


your first two lines are definitely correct...but in case of the third one cant say anything about DIBP....when processing and CO contact days can go beyond the days which are mentioned in their website, the election leaves aren't even mentioned anywhere (though I keep my fingers crossed that they work even on the election day to clear some cases)...


----------



## Sn_Rafi

aussieby2016 said:


> rafi and all other people who have been invited and are tensed about capping.....kindly understand one thing....once invited capping has nothing to do with your application....your application will definitely be processed.....capping is for those people who have submitted EOI and are awaiting invitation from DIBP.....hence nothing to worry about for you.....



 Thanks dear for the quick reply... 
One more clarification I needed. CO contacted trough mail to provide travel details mention of my spouse. I have replied within 2 days. But the immi account application mail box still showing message like this. I have checked the mail but didn't get any mail further. Do I need to do anything for this?

*Correspondence for this application is currently being sent to the Primary Applicant at the following email address:
-----
Please check your spam filter if you have not received any correspondence.
To change the address for receiving correspondence, please use the Change of email address link in the Update us page.*


----------



## kapoor.neha

Tarun1410 said:


> Neha,
> 
> I think it is too early to contact DIBP. I did not have any contact with DIBP for first 100 days, then I sent them an email. Got verification call and Grant in another 5 days.
> 
> So I suggest, wait for another 13 days and email/call them.
> 
> One more thing i realized, I got a grant exactly 90 days post the Immi Commence email, which is the CO assignment day for me.
> 
> Regards,


Thanks Tarun, I will wait till the completion of 90 days..and then call or email them..


----------



## mohsinahmed84

*Ahmed*

Hi,

Below is my timeline and still I do not have employment verification yet.I do not know when they will do it.


Visa 189 applied:11th March
First CO Contacted : 25th March asking for medical 
Medicals Done and Uploaded:5th April
Second CO Contacted : Filled 815 form and asking more employment related docs:20th April
Submitted all requested Docs:28th April
Grant : No Contact or Grant 

Any suggestions ?


----------



## Rahul21258

i got my grant on 4th april...


----------



## aussieby2016

Sn_Rafi said:


> Thanks dear for the quick reply...
> One more clarification I needed. CO contacted trough mail to provide travel details mention of my spouse. I have replied within 2 days. But the immi account application mail box still showing message like this. I have checked the mail but didn't get any mail further. Do I need to do anything for this?
> 
> *Correspondence for this application is currently being sent to the Primary Applicant at the following email address:
> -----
> Please check your spam filter if you have not received any correspondence.
> To change the address for receiving correspondence, please use the Change of email address link in the Update us page.*


Rafi its a standard statement.....it means that any mail sent by CO for any details about your spouse will to be the email id of Primary Applicant (which I guess is you)..... 
And to recheck if any mails have been missed by you, go to "View Application Mailbox" on the left hand side after logging into your IMMI account.....there you would find all mails from DIBP....
All the best for your grant.....


----------



## aussieby2016

mohsinahmed84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Below is my timeline and still I do not have employment verification yet.I do not know when they will do it.
> 
> 
> Visa 189 applied:11th March
> First CO Contacted : 25th March asking for medical
> Medicals Done and Uploaded:5th April
> Second CO Contacted : Filled 815 form and asking more employment related docs:20th April
> Submitted all requested Docs:28th April
> Grant : No Contact or Grant
> 
> Any suggestions ?


Be in contact with your current/ex employer about verification mails/calls.....I had a verification after filling up Form 815.....


----------



## andreyx108b

Sn_Rafi said:


> hi Andrey, I have applied for Developer Programmer. Do you know whether cap filled for that Job category? What we do if cap filled to 100%? Please see my time line for your information.


Yes mate.. 

How many points youve got?


----------



## Tarun1410

mohsinahmed84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Below is my timeline and still I do not have employment verification yet.I do not know when they will do it.
> 
> 
> Visa 189 applied:11th March
> First CO Contacted : 25th March asking for medical
> Medicals Done and Uploaded:5th April
> Second CO Contacted : Filled 815 form and asking more employment related docs:20th April
> Submitted all requested Docs:28th April
> Grant : No Contact or Grant
> 
> Any suggestions ?



Verification does not happen for everyone. In case the CO is satisfied with all the employment documents submitted, he/she may not initiate verification.


----------



## sandeshrego

*Received Grant*

I am happy to share my joy on EF

My wait has come to an end. I got my grant today. I have got lot of support from forum members here and with emotion I would like to tell that during my period of waiting ( even if it was a short one ), i used to find solace and comfort here.

I wish everyone a speedy grant. 

Jairichi finally got it bro ( Just yesterday you were wondering what went wrong:fingerscrossed: )

Mechanical Engineer || 60 points || 233512 || Through Agent

07-02-2015 || IELTS cleared
18-02-2016 || Engineers Australia Cleared
26-02-2016 || EOI Submitted (189)
23-03-2016 || EOI Invite 
30-03-2016 || Visa Lodge
04-04-2016 || PCC India
07-04-2016 || Medical
13-04-2016 || PCC Dubai
19-04-2016 || CO Contact (Adelaide), asked for PTE Score, Form 16, Degree Cert.
20-04-2016 || Uploaded all requested documents
06-06-2016 || Grant 
--------------- || "Melbourne, Here I Come"


----------



## Tarun1410

sandeshrego said:


> I am happy to share my joy on EF
> 
> My wait has come to an end. I got my grant today. I have got lot of support from forum members here and with emotion I would like to tell that during my period of waiting ( even if it was a short one ), i used to find solace and comfort here.
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant.
> 
> Jairichi finally got it bro ( Just yesterday you were wondering what went wrong:fingerscrossed: )
> 
> Mechanical Engineer || 60 points || 233512 || Through Agent
> 
> 07-02-2015 || IELTS cleared
> 18-02-2016 || Engineers Australia Cleared
> 26-02-2016 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 23-03-2016 || EOI Invite
> 30-03-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 04-04-2016 || PCC India
> 07-04-2016 || Medical
> 13-04-2016 || PCC Dubai
> 19-04-2016 || CO Contact (Adelaide), asked for PTE Score, Form 16, Degree Cert.
> 20-04-2016 || Uploaded all requested documents
> 06-06-2016 || Grant
> --------------- || "Melbourne, Here I Come"


Congratulations!!


----------



## kawal_547

sandeshrego said:


> I am happy to share my joy on EF
> 
> My wait has come to an end. I got my grant today. I have got lot of support from forum members here and with emotion I would like to tell that during my period of waiting ( even if it was a short one ), i used to find solace and comfort here.
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant.
> 
> Jairichi finally got it bro ( Just yesterday you were wondering what went wrong:fingerscrossed: )
> 
> Mechanical Engineer || 60 points || 233512 || Through Agent
> 
> 07-02-2015 || IELTS cleared
> 18-02-2016 || Engineers Australia Cleared
> 26-02-2016 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 23-03-2016 || EOI Invite
> 30-03-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 04-04-2016 || PCC India
> 07-04-2016 || Medical
> 13-04-2016 || PCC Dubai
> 19-04-2016 || CO Contact (Adelaide), asked for PTE Score, Form 16, Degree Cert.
> 20-04-2016 || Uploaded all requested documents
> 06-06-2016 || Grant
> --------------- || "Melbourne, Here I Come"


Congratulations 

Wishing you all the best for the journey ahead


----------



## aussieby2016

sandeshrego said:


> I am happy to share my joy on EF
> 
> My wait has come to an end. I got my grant today. I have got lot of support from forum members here and with emotion I would like to tell that during my period of waiting ( even if it was a short one ), i used to find solace and comfort here.
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant.
> 
> Jairichi finally got it bro ( Just yesterday you were wondering what went wrong:fingerscrossed: )
> 
> Mechanical Engineer || 60 points || 233512 || Through Agent
> 
> 07-02-2015 || IELTS cleared
> 18-02-2016 || Engineers Australia Cleared
> 26-02-2016 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 23-03-2016 || EOI Invite
> 30-03-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 04-04-2016 || PCC India
> 07-04-2016 || Medical
> 13-04-2016 || PCC Dubai
> 19-04-2016 || CO Contact (Adelaide), asked for PTE Score, Form 16, Degree Cert.
> 20-04-2016 || Uploaded all requested documents
> 06-06-2016 || Grant
> --------------- || "Melbourne, Here I Come"


Congrats.....finally the week kicks off with a grant....


----------



## andreyx108b

sandeshrego said:


> I am happy to share my joy on EF My wait has come to an end. I got my grant today. I have got lot of support from forum members here and with emotion I would like to tell that during my period of waiting ( even if it was a short one ), i used to find solace and comfort here. I wish everyone a speedy grant. Jairichi finally got it bro ( Just yesterday you were wondering what went wrong:fingerscrossed: ) Mechanical Engineer || 60 points || 233512 || Through Agent 07-02-2015 || IELTS cleared 18-02-2016 || Engineers Australia Cleared 26-02-2016 || EOI Submitted (189) 23-03-2016 || EOI Invite 30-03-2016 || Visa Lodge 04-04-2016 || PCC India 07-04-2016 || Medical 13-04-2016 || PCC Dubai 19-04-2016 || CO Contact (Adelaide), asked for PTE Score, Form 16, Degree Cert. 20-04-2016 || Uploaded all requested documents 06-06-2016 || Grant --------------- || "Melbourne, Here I Come"


Congrats!


----------



## chln.murthy

sandeshrego said:


> I am happy to share my joy on EF
> 
> My wait has come to an end. I got my grant today. I have got lot of support from forum members here and with emotion I would like to tell that during my period of waiting ( even if it was a short one ), i used to find solace and comfort here.
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant.
> 
> Jairichi finally got it bro ( Just yesterday you were wondering what went wrong:fingerscrossed: )
> 
> Mechanical Engineer || 60 points || 233512 || Through Agent
> 
> 07-02-2015 || IELTS cleared
> 18-02-2016 || Engineers Australia Cleared
> 26-02-2016 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 23-03-2016 || EOI Invite
> 30-03-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 04-04-2016 || PCC India
> 07-04-2016 || Medical
> 13-04-2016 || PCC Dubai
> 19-04-2016 || CO Contact (Adelaide), asked for PTE Score, Form 16, Degree Cert.
> 20-04-2016 || Uploaded all requested documents
> 06-06-2016 || Grant
> --------------- || "Melbourne, Here I Come"


congratulations mate & wish us goodluck this week ...i think its my time for Grant....:heh:


----------



## zeeshan355

Rahul21258 said:


> i got my grant on 4th april...


And you are reporting now....

:spit::spit::spit:

Pray for Us...


----------



## AbhishekKotian

sandeshrego said:


> I am happy to share my joy on EF
> 
> My wait has come to an end. I got my grant today. I have got lot of support from forum members here and with emotion I would like to tell that during my period of waiting ( even if it was a short one ), i used to find solace and comfort here.
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant.
> 
> Jairichi finally got it bro ( Just yesterday you were wondering what went wrong:fingerscrossed: )
> 
> Mechanical Engineer || 60 points || 233512 || Through Agent
> 
> 07-02-2015 || IELTS cleared
> 18-02-2016 || Engineers Australia Cleared
> 26-02-2016 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 23-03-2016 || EOI Invite
> 30-03-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 04-04-2016 || PCC India
> 07-04-2016 || Medical
> 13-04-2016 || PCC Dubai
> 19-04-2016 || CO Contact (Adelaide), asked for PTE Score, Form 16, Degree Cert.
> 20-04-2016 || Uploaded all requested documents
> 06-06-2016 || Grant
> --------------- || "Melbourne, Here I Come"



Congratulations and All the best for your future


----------



## dinusubba

sandeshrego said:


> I am happy to share my joy on EF
> 
> My wait has come to an end. I got my grant today. I have got lot of support from forum members here and with emotion I would like to tell that during my period of waiting ( even if it was a short one ), i used to find solace and comfort here.
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant.
> 
> Jairichi finally got it bro ( Just yesterday you were wondering what went wrong:fingerscrossed: )
> 
> Mechanical Engineer || 60 points || 233512 || Through Agent
> 
> 07-02-2015 || IELTS cleared
> 18-02-2016 || Engineers Australia Cleared
> 26-02-2016 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 23-03-2016 || EOI Invite
> 30-03-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 04-04-2016 || PCC India
> 07-04-2016 || Medical
> 13-04-2016 || PCC Dubai
> 19-04-2016 || CO Contact (Adelaide), asked for PTE Score, Form 16, Degree Cert.
> 20-04-2016 || Uploaded all requested documents
> 06-06-2016 || Grant
> --------------- || "Melbourne, Here I Come"


Congratulations buddy !!


----------



## aussieby2016

AbhishekKotian said:


> Congratulations and All the best for your future


our timelines are quite close...hope grants also come soon and together.....


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



sandeshrego said:


> I am happy to share my joy on EF
> 
> My wait has come to an end. I got my grant today. I have got lot of support from forum members here and with emotion I would like to tell that during my period of waiting ( even if it was a short one ), i used to find solace and comfort here.
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant.
> 
> Jairichi finally got it bro ( Just yesterday you were wondering what went wrong:fingerscrossed: )
> 
> Mechanical Engineer || 60 points || 233512 || Through Agent
> 
> 07-02-2015 || IELTS cleared
> 18-02-2016 || Engineers Australia Cleared
> 26-02-2016 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 23-03-2016 || EOI Invite
> 30-03-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 04-04-2016 || PCC India
> 07-04-2016 || Medical
> 13-04-2016 || PCC Dubai
> 19-04-2016 || CO Contact (Adelaide), asked for PTE Score, Form 16, Degree Cert.
> 20-04-2016 || Uploaded all requested documents
> 06-06-2016 || Grant
> --------------- || "Melbourne, Here I Come"


----------



## kanz12

Finally.. Happy for ya. good luck!!!


sandeshrego said:


> I am happy to share my joy on EF
> 
> My wait has come to an end. I got my grant today. I have got lot of support from forum members here and with emotion I would like to tell that during my period of waiting ( even if it was a short one ), i used to find solace and comfort here.
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant.
> 
> Jairichi finally got it bro ( Just yesterday you were wondering what went wrong:fingerscrossed: )
> 
> Mechanical Engineer || 60 points || 233512 || Through Agent
> 
> 07-02-2015 || IELTS cleared
> 18-02-2016 || Engineers Australia Cleared
> 26-02-2016 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 23-03-2016 || EOI Invite
> 30-03-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 04-04-2016 || PCC India
> 07-04-2016 || Medical
> 13-04-2016 || PCC Dubai
> 19-04-2016 || CO Contact (Adelaide), asked for PTE Score, Form 16, Degree Cert.
> 20-04-2016 || Uploaded all requested documents
> 06-06-2016 || Grant
> --------------- || "Melbourne, Here I Come"


----------



## kapoor.neha

sandeshrego said:


> I am happy to share my joy on EF
> 
> My wait has come to an end. I got my grant today. I have got lot of support from forum members here and with emotion I would like to tell that during my period of waiting ( even if it was a short one ), i used to find solace and comfort here.
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant.
> 
> Jairichi finally got it bro ( Just yesterday you were wondering what went wrong:fingerscrossed: )
> 
> Mechanical Engineer || 60 points || 233512 || Through Agent
> 
> 07-02-2015 || IELTS cleared
> 18-02-2016 || Engineers Australia Cleared
> 26-02-2016 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 23-03-2016 || EOI Invite
> 30-03-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 04-04-2016 || PCC India
> 07-04-2016 || Medical
> 13-04-2016 || PCC Dubai
> 19-04-2016 || CO Contact (Adelaide), asked for PTE Score, Form 16, Degree Cert.
> 20-04-2016 || Uploaded all requested documents
> 06-06-2016 || Grant
> --------------- || "Melbourne, Here I Come"


Congratulations Sandesh..Really happy to hear about your grant..I just submitted my profile 8 days before you, hope to receive grant this week..Did you claim any points for employment..


----------



## raman123456

Industrial Engineer || 60 points || 233511 

25-09-2015 || EOI Submitted (189)
22-11-2015 || EOI Invite 
17-01-2016 || Visa Lodge
05-02-2016 || CO Contact Additional Documents Required
11-02-2016 || Additional Document Submitted
06-06-2016 || STILL WAITING FOR GRANT

KINDLY GUIDE WHAT TO DO NEXT.......................... ?????????????


----------



## mohsinahmed84

raman123456 said:


> Industrial Engineer || 60 points || 233511
> 
> 25-09-2015 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 22-11-2015 || EOI Invite
> 17-01-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 05-02-2016 || CO Contact Additional Documents Required
> 11-02-2016 || Additional Document Submitted
> 06-06-2016 || STILL WAITING FOR GRANT
> 
> KINDLY GUIDE WHAT TO DO NEXT.......................... ?????????????


Did they done with employment verification?


----------



## aussieby2016

raman123456 said:


> Industrial Engineer || 60 points || 233511
> 
> 25-09-2015 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 22-11-2015 || EOI Invite
> 17-01-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 05-02-2016 || CO Contact Additional Documents Required
> 11-02-2016 || Additional Document Submitted
> 06-06-2016 || STILL WAITING FOR GRANT
> 
> KINDLY GUIDE WHAT TO DO NEXT.......................... ?????????????


call them (DIBP) up and ask your status.....also contact your employers (past and current) for any employment verification mail/call.....


----------



## jschopra

sandeshrego said:


> I am happy to share my joy on EF
> 
> My wait has come to an end. I got my grant today. I have got lot of support from forum members here and with emotion I would like to tell that during my period of waiting ( even if it was a short one ), i used to find solace and comfort here.
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant.
> 
> Jairichi finally got it bro ( Just yesterday you were wondering what went wrong:fingerscrossed: )
> 
> Mechanical Engineer || 60 points || 233512 || Through Agent
> 
> 07-02-2015 || IELTS cleared
> 18-02-2016 || Engineers Australia Cleared
> 26-02-2016 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 23-03-2016 || EOI Invite
> 30-03-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 04-04-2016 || PCC India
> 07-04-2016 || Medical
> 13-04-2016 || PCC Dubai
> 19-04-2016 || CO Contact (Adelaide), asked for PTE Score, Form 16, Degree Cert.
> 20-04-2016 || Uploaded all requested documents
> 06-06-2016 || Grant
> --------------- || "Melbourne, Here I Come"


Congratulations..
And best of luck for future.

Glad to see a mechie get a grant.
Hopefully other mechies get a speedy grant too.


----------



## vikaschandra

sandeshrego said:


> I am happy to share my joy on EF
> 
> My wait has come to an end. I got my grant today. I have got lot of support from forum members here and with emotion I would like to tell that during my period of waiting ( even if it was a short one ), i used to find solace and comfort here.
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant.
> 
> Jairichi finally got it bro ( Just yesterday you were wondering what went wrong:fingerscrossed: )
> 
> Mechanical Engineer || 60 points || 233512 || Through Agent
> 
> 07-02-2015 || IELTS cleared
> 18-02-2016 || Engineers Australia Cleared
> 26-02-2016 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 23-03-2016 || EOI Invite
> 30-03-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 04-04-2016 || PCC India
> 07-04-2016 || Medical
> 13-04-2016 || PCC Dubai
> 19-04-2016 || CO Contact (Adelaide), asked for PTE Score, Form 16, Degree Cert.
> 20-04-2016 || Uploaded all requested documents
> 06-06-2016 || Grant
> --------------- || "Melbourne, Here I Come"


Congratulations Sandesh.


----------



## Tarun1410

raman123456 said:


> Industrial Engineer || 60 points || 233511
> 
> 25-09-2015 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 22-11-2015 || EOI Invite
> 17-01-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 05-02-2016 || CO Contact Additional Documents Required
> 11-02-2016 || Additional Document Submitted
> 06-06-2016 || STILL WAITING FOR GRANT
> 
> KINDLY GUIDE WHAT TO DO NEXT.......................... ?????????????


Are you claiming points for work experience? Suggest talk to your employers.

In any case, I suggest take a break and go on a vacation..Grant will come any day now


----------



## zeeshan355

sandeshrego said:


> I am happy to share my joy on EF
> 
> My wait has come to an end. I got my grant today. I have got lot of support from forum members here and with emotion I would like to tell that during my period of waiting ( even if it was a short one ), i used to find solace and comfort here.
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant.
> 
> Jairichi finally got it bro ( Just yesterday you were wondering what went wrong:fingerscrossed: )
> 
> Mechanical Engineer || 60 points || 233512 || Through Agent
> 
> 07-02-2015 || IELTS cleared
> 18-02-2016 || Engineers Australia Cleared
> 26-02-2016 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 23-03-2016 || EOI Invite
> 30-03-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 04-04-2016 || PCC India
> 07-04-2016 || Medical
> 13-04-2016 || PCC Dubai
> 19-04-2016 || CO Contact (Adelaide), asked for PTE Score, Form 16, Degree Cert.
> 20-04-2016 || Uploaded all requested documents
> 06-06-2016 || Grant
> --------------- || "Melbourne, Here I Come"


Congrats bro.. finally it seems mechanical engineers are being noticed now...
hope to receive mine tooo.. :juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Life has become boring lately due to this wait.. 

Probably it seems to be "Silence before storm" .


----------



## sandeshrego

kapoor.neha said:


> Congratulations Sandesh..Really happy to hear about your grant..I just submitted my profile 8 days before you, hope to receive grant this week..Did you claim any points for employment..


It's round the corner. You will get it soon


----------



## Prash2533

sandeshrego said:


> I am happy to share my joy on EF
> 
> My wait has come to an end. I got my grant today. I have got lot of support from forum members here and with emotion I would like to tell that during my period of waiting ( even if it was a short one ), i used to find solace and comfort here.
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant.
> 
> Jairichi finally got it bro ( Just yesterday you were wondering what went wrong:fingerscrossed: )
> 
> Mechanical Engineer || 60 points || 233512 || Through Agent
> 
> 07-02-2015 || IELTS cleared
> 18-02-2016 || Engineers Australia Cleared
> 26-02-2016 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 23-03-2016 || EOI Invite
> 30-03-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 04-04-2016 || PCC India
> 07-04-2016 || Medical
> 13-04-2016 || PCC Dubai
> 19-04-2016 || CO Contact (Adelaide), asked for PTE Score, Form 16, Degree Cert.
> 20-04-2016 || Uploaded all requested documents
> 06-06-2016 || Grant
> --------------- || "Melbourne, Here I Come"


Congrats sandeshrego.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

aussieby2016 said:


> our timelines are quite close...hope grants also come soon and together.....


Hope so. Fingers crossed  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Congrats Sandesh, just yesterday you were worried about your grant and today you received it.

Did you get a mail directly or your agent informed you?


----------



## M R

sandeshrego said:


> I am happy to share my joy on EF
> 
> My wait has come to an end. I got my grant today. I have got lot of support from forum members here and with emotion I would like to tell that during my period of waiting ( even if it was a short one ), i used to find solace and comfort here.
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant.
> 
> Jairichi finally got it bro ( Just yesterday you were wondering what went wrong:fingerscrossed: )
> 
> Mechanical Engineer || 60 points || 233512 || Through Agent
> 
> 07-02-2015 || IELTS cleared
> 18-02-2016 || Engineers Australia Cleared
> 26-02-2016 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 23-03-2016 || EOI Invite
> 30-03-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 04-04-2016 || PCC India
> 07-04-2016 || Medical
> 13-04-2016 || PCC Dubai
> 19-04-2016 || CO Contact (Adelaide), asked for PTE Score, Form 16, Degree Cert.
> 20-04-2016 || Uploaded all requested documents
> 06-06-2016 || Grant
> --------------- || "Melbourne, Here I Come"


Congratulations Bro. !


----------



## arunarun18

Hi All,
Grace of God - I received the golden email on 3rd June exactly after 4months of visa lodgement.

Thank you everyone for the support during the period of frustration/anger.

All the very best to all the people waiting..
I would iterate "Have patience, it's gonna come"

Tip: try calling them up and somehow get them open up yr application on their system but this to be done only after 6-8 weeks after CO assignment.


----------



## Tarun1410

arunarun18 said:


> Hi All,
> Grace of God - I received the golden email on 3rd June exactly after 4months of visa lodgement.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the support during the period of frustration/anger.
> 
> All the very best to all the people waiting..
> I would iterate "Have patience, it's gonna come"
> 
> Tip: try calling them up and somehow get them open up yr application on their system but this to be done only after 6-8 weeks after CO assignment.


Congratulations Arun!!


----------



## vikaschandra

arunarun18 said:


> Hi All,
> Grace of God - I received the golden email on 3rd June exactly after 4months of visa lodgement.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the support during the period of frustration/anger.
> 
> All the very best to all the people waiting..
> I would iterate "Have patience, it's gonna come"
> 
> Tip: try calling them up and somehow get them open up yr application on their system but this to be done only after 6-8 weeks after CO assignment.


Congratulations Arun


----------



## Thil12

Does anyone know if the cap for Business Analyst 2611111 has been reached?


----------



## zeeshan355

Thil12 said:


> Does anyone know if the cap for Business Analyst 2611111 has been reached?


check on skill select site below:

Due to high levels of demand, the below three occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year:
ICT Business and System Analysts
Software and Applications Programmers
Accountants.
611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	1536	1536

SkillSelect...


----------



## Thil12

Does this apply to visas? My application was lodged on 12th Feb. other than the CO contact on Feb 18th I have not had any other update. My agent had said that the occupation ceilings could have been reached. Now I am confused as i thought that this applied to EOI's and not visas?

Thanks for clarifying


----------



## jschopra

I just had a heated discussion with my agent regarding follow up of my application.
They say that they can follow up with DIBP by email only. They can't call them directly unless they call them.

I in return shared the phone no. on which they can call and inquire, without divulging the fact that I have had a follow up over the call myself and the person on the other end was very polite to help me.

Please do not use an agent. Do the process yourself and help yourself the agony. They didn't even upload the documents till the CO contact and hence eliminating any chance of direct grant.


----------



## jschopra

Thil12 said:


> Does this apply to visas? My application was lodged on 12th Feb. other than the CO contact on Feb 18th I have not had any other update. My agent had said that the occupation ceilings could have been reached. Now I am confused as i thought that this applied to EOI's and not visas?
> 
> Thanks for clarifying


Ceiling or quota is just for invite. Once you have applied using your invite, your application is under normal process. 

Doesn't matters if the invite quota has been reached or not.

I know its confusing and frustrating to wait for so long. But nothing else can be done. Have patience my friend.


----------



## Thil12

jschopra said:


> Ceiling or quota is just for invite. Once you have applied using your invite, your application is under normal process.
> 
> Doesn't matters if the invite quota has been reached or not.
> 
> I know its confusing and frustrating to wait for so long. But nothing else can be done. Have patience my friend.



Thank you my friend! FIngers crossed.... :noidea:


----------



## rsr904

sandeshrego said:


> I am happy to share my joy on EF
> 
> My wait has come to an end. I got my grant today. I have got lot of support from forum members here and with emotion I would like to tell that during my period of waiting ( even if it was a short one ), i used to find solace and comfort here.
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant.
> 
> Jairichi finally got it bro ( Just yesterday you were wondering what went wrong:fingerscrossed: )
> 
> Mechanical Engineer || 60 points || 233512 || Through Agent
> 
> 07-02-2015 || IELTS cleared
> 18-02-2016 || Engineers Australia Cleared
> 26-02-2016 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 23-03-2016 || EOI Invite
> 30-03-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 04-04-2016 || PCC India
> 07-04-2016 || Medical
> 13-04-2016 || PCC Dubai
> 19-04-2016 || CO Contact (Adelaide), asked for PTE Score, Form 16, Degree Cert.
> 20-04-2016 || Uploaded all requested documents
> 06-06-2016 || Grant
> --------------- || "Melbourne, Here I Come"



Congrats. Very Happy that your agony has ended


----------



## arunarun18

Tarun1410 said:


> Congratulations Arun!!


Thanks Tarun


----------



## arunarun18

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Arun


Thanks Vikas


----------



## rsr904

arunarun18 said:


> Hi All,
> Grace of God - I received the golden email on 3rd June exactly after 4months of visa lodgement.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the support during the period of frustration/anger.
> 
> All the very best to all the people waiting..
> I would iterate "Have patience, it's gonna come"
> 
> Tip: try calling them up and somehow get them open up yr application on their system but this to be done only after 6-8 weeks after CO assignment.


Congrats :welcome:


----------



## anikatyayan

congrats sandeshrego.....best of luck


----------



## FirasEJ

I have a question about Medical,,, I have done my medical in NOT e-medical enabled clinic which means the paper work got to be sent by mail to Australia for processing. (the only clinic here in my country). Two weeks before CO "GSM.Brisbane email" asked me for medical. I still see no updates in my e-visa portal. I replied GSM.Brisbane last Thursday telling them I did the medical and provided them with details,, but no reply back so far. I am worried about 28 days deadline and perhaps the medical in a such way takes a long time to get processed. Do u guys suggest I travel to a neighboring country for e-medical enabled clinic to re-do my medical again so they upload my results online to catch the 28 days deadline or no need to worry and wait for the one i did already? or any other suggestions?


----------



## sandeshrego

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Congrats Sandesh, just yesterday you were worried about your grant and today you received it.
> 
> Did you get a mail directly or your agent informed you?


True. I was very frustrated yesterday. Thank you Bro. My agent informed me in the morning. Very helpful guys


----------



## sandeshrego

Thank you all guys for your best wishes.


----------



## gnt

shnasj said:


> We are sailing in the same boat mate. So keep calm.


Yes your right shnasj 

But its hard to wait ; and even tho all the documents are legit still feels disturb.


----------



## abhi1986

its been 50 days still no Co contact is this normal. I have been following immitracker and people who have submitted application after me also have been contacted by CO. I have uploaded all the documents. Please help


----------



## aussieby2016

abhi1986 said:


> its been 50 days still no Co contact is this normal. I have been following immitracker and people who have submitted application after me also have been contacted by CO. I have uploaded all the documents. Please help


stay calm...you could be in line for a direct grant......


----------



## jairichi

Congrats Sandesh. I am glad you got your grant even though there was this short and unexplained delay. Now, the next step has to be taken.


sandeshrego said:


> I am happy to share my joy on EF
> 
> My wait has come to an end. I got my grant today. I have got lot of support from forum members here and with emotion I would like to tell that during my period of waiting ( even if it was a short one ), i used to find solace and comfort here.
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant.
> 
> Jairichi finally got it bro ( Just yesterday you were wondering what went wrong:fingerscrossed: )
> 
> Mechanical Engineer || 60 points || 233512 || Through Agent
> 
> 07-02-2015 || IELTS cleared
> 18-02-2016 || Engineers Australia Cleared
> 26-02-2016 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 23-03-2016 || EOI Invite
> 30-03-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 04-04-2016 || PCC India
> 07-04-2016 || Medical
> 13-04-2016 || PCC Dubai
> 19-04-2016 || CO Contact (Adelaide), asked for PTE Score, Form 16, Degree Cert.
> 20-04-2016 || Uploaded all requested documents
> 06-06-2016 || Grant
> --------------- || "Melbourne, Here I Come"


----------



## jairichi

FirasEJ said:


> I have a question about Medical,,, I have done my medical in NOT e-medical enabled clinic which means the paper work got to be sent by mail to Australia for processing. (the only clinic here in my country). Two weeks before CO "GSM.Brisbane email" asked me for medical. I still see no updates in my e-visa portal. I replied GSM.Brisbane last Thursday telling them I did the medical and provided them with details,, but no reply back so far. I am worried about 28 days deadline and perhaps the medical in a such way takes a long time to get processed. Do u guys suggest I travel to a neighboring country for e-medical enabled clinic to re-do my medical again so they upload my results online to catch the 28 days deadline or no need to worry and wait for the one i did already? or any other suggestions?


First check with your clinic whether they have done medicals for Australia before? If yes whether they have dispatched your medicals to DIBP and whether it was delivered to DIBP (courier tracking). If possible get a letter from your clinic that your medicals were done on such date and reports were dispatched to DIBP on such date and delivered on such date using courier name with tracking number. Upload it in immiaccount.


----------



## jschopra

jairichi said:


> Congrats Sandesh. I am glad you got your grant even though there was this short and unexplained delay. Now, the next step has to be taken.


What about my long and unexplained delay?
It is frustrating. But its funny after we receive the grant that we were worried.


----------



## kanz12

sandeshrego said:


> Thank you all guys for your best wishes.


Hi sandesh,

Congratulation again on your visa grant. Are you based in DUBAI and will leave from here ?


----------



## jairichi

jschopra said:


> What about my long and unexplained delay?
> It is frustrating. But its funny after we receive the grant that we were worried.


Tell me jschopra what documents were requested by CO?


----------



## abhi1986

aussieby2016 said:


> stay calm...you could be in line for a direct grant......


thanks for the assurance . its been very irritating to wait and not know the status of the application.


----------



## M.Asif

Hi, 

I checked with my previous employer few days ago and they said no one has contacted them. Not sure if there has been any contact afterwards. 



sol79 said:


> That's the final step. I had to undergo the same for the 457 visa I'm currently on. I received my 457 grant within a week of submitting the health undertaking.
> 
> Just curious - was your employment verified? I too received the assessment commence email without any doc requests. Nobody has contacted my employers yet.


----------



## jschopra

jairichi said:


> Tell me jschopra what documents were requested by CO?


Form 80, Form 1221 and India PCC for myself.
Form 80, Form 1221 and Proof of English Proficiency for spouse.


----------



## namqas

Congrats mate !! All the best.



sandeshrego said:


> I am happy to share my joy on EF
> 
> My wait has come to an end. I got my grant today. I have got lot of support from forum members here and with emotion I would like to tell that during my period of waiting ( even if it was a short one ), i used to find solace and comfort here.
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant.
> 
> Jairichi finally got it bro ( Just yesterday you were wondering what went wrong:fingerscrossed: )
> 
> Mechanical Engineer || 60 points || 233512 || Through Agent
> 
> 07-02-2015 || IELTS cleared
> 18-02-2016 || Engineers Australia Cleared
> 26-02-2016 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 23-03-2016 || EOI Invite
> 30-03-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 04-04-2016 || PCC India
> 07-04-2016 || Medical
> 13-04-2016 || PCC Dubai
> 19-04-2016 || CO Contact (Adelaide), asked for PTE Score, Form 16, Degree Cert.
> 20-04-2016 || Uploaded all requested documents
> 06-06-2016 || Grant
> --------------- || "Melbourne, Here I Come"


----------



## zeeshan355

jairichi said:


> First check with your clinic whether they have done medicals for Australia before? If yes whether they have dispatched your medicals to DIBP and whether it was delivered to DIBP (courier tracking). If possible get a letter from your clinic that your medicals were done on such date and reports were dispatched to DIBP on such date and delivered on such date using courier name with tracking number. Upload it in immiaccount.[/
> 
> http://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/libya]Libya[/url]
> 
> panel of physicians for Libya... approved by australia...
> 
> or go to nearby country Egypt Cairo, as you have tensions der.


----------



## zeeshan355

aussieby2016 said:


> stay calm...you could be in line for a direct grant......


may be in July they will allocate one for you...

as already there are many pending applications to be finished.

be calm patient and pray to God...


----------



## jairichi

jschopra said:


> Form 80, Form 1221 and India PCC for myself.
> Form 80, Form 1221 and Proof of English Proficiency for spouse.


All of my following statements are purely guess work.
If CO contacts for medicals or PCC or functional English for spouse and all other documents are uploaded upfront it will be a quick grant when the CO visits the account again after 28 days.
If CO contacts for documents like form 80 and 1221 there will be a long delay as CO has to scrutinize those documents properly as those are basically your life history. In addition, it might further delay the process when employment verification and/or background check has to be done.
If one has uploaded all documents but waiting for CO contact or a grant for a longtime it possibly means employment verification and/or background check. 

Of course there are exceptions to this guess.

Correct any wrong statement as you wish.


----------



## jairichi

zeeshan355 said:


> jairichi said:
> 
> 
> 
> First check with your clinic whether they have done medicals for Australia before? If yes whether they have dispatched your medicals to DIBP and whether it was delivered to DIBP (courier tracking). If possible get a letter from your clinic that your medicals were done on such date and reports were dispatched to DIBP on such date and delivered on such date using courier name with tracking number. Upload it in immiaccount.[/
> 
> http://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/libya]Libya[/url]
> 
> panel of physicians for Libya... approved by australia...
> 
> or go to nearby country Egypt Cairo, as you have tensions der.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, if they are approved by Australia immigration but do not have access to emedicals system and have to manually send those documents to DIBP it is better to inquire with them roughly the time it takes to reach DIBP and also a letter from them confirming that your medicals were done and report has been dispatched. Upload in immiaccount. Or alternative you can do what zeeshan355 has mentioned.
Click to expand...


----------



## conjoinme

jairichi said:


> All of my following statements are purely guess work.
> If CO contacts for medicals or PCC or functional English for spouse and all other documents are uploaded upfront it will be a quick grant when the CO visits the account again after 28 days.
> If CO contacts for documents like form 80 and 1221 there will be a long delay as CO has to scrutinize those documents properly as those are basically your life history. In addition, it might further delay the process when employment verification and/or background check has to be done.
> If one has uploaded all documents but waiting for CO contact or a grant for a longtime it possibly means employment verification and/or background check.
> 
> Of course there are exceptions to this guess.
> 
> Correct any wrong statement as you wish.


I used to think the same mate until a month passed after my lodgement. I was asked for PCC (pcc already uploaded) and kid's medical (uploaded the day after). But, due to some glitch CO email didn't mention and after calling them I got Assessment commence email and the notorious wait after that 
My asssumption- there is too much load on COs and hence at the first glance they look for obvious documents and if missing they request and put the application on hold thereby buying 28 more days 
Bottomline, its impossible to predict dibp


----------



## conjoinme

sandeshrego said:


> I am happy to share my joy on EF
> 
> My wait has come to an end. I got my grant today. I have got lot of support from forum members here and with emotion I would like to tell that during my period of waiting ( even if it was a short one ), i used to find solace and comfort here.
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant.
> 
> Jairichi finally got it bro ( Just yesterday you were wondering what went wrong:fingerscrossed: )
> 
> Mechanical Engineer || 60 points || 233512 || Through Agent
> 
> 07-02-2015 || IELTS cleared
> 18-02-2016 || Engineers Australia Cleared
> 26-02-2016 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 23-03-2016 || EOI Invite
> 30-03-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 04-04-2016 || PCC India
> 07-04-2016 || Medical
> 13-04-2016 || PCC Dubai
> 19-04-2016 || CO Contact (Adelaide), asked for PTE Score, Form 16, Degree Cert.
> 20-04-2016 || Uploaded all requested documents
> 06-06-2016 || Grant
> --------------- || "Melbourne, Here I Come"


Congratulations mate!


----------



## jairichi

conjoinme said:


> I used to think the same mate until a month passed after my lodgement. I was asked for PCC (pcc already being uploaded) and kid's medical (uploaded the day after). But, due to some glitch CO email didn't mention and after calling them I got Assessment commence email and the notorious wait after that
> My asssumption- there is too much load on COs and hence at the first glance they look for obvious documents and if missing they request and put the application on hold thereby buying 28 more days
> Bottomline, its impossible to predict dibp


Well, that is a nice explanation. You might be an exception  Let us wait for further comments.


----------



## jschopra

jairichi said:


> All of my following statements are purely guess work.
> If CO contacts for medicals or PCC or functional English for spouse and all other documents are uploaded upfront it will be a quick grant when the CO visits the account again after 28 days.
> If CO contacts for documents like form 80 and 1221 there will be a long delay as CO has to scrutinize those documents properly as those are basically your life history. In addition, it might further delay the process when employment verification and/or background check has to be done.
> If one has uploaded all documents but waiting for CO contact or a grant for a longtime it possibly means employment verification and/or background check.
> 
> Of course there are exceptions to this guess.
> 
> Correct any wrong statement as you wish.


I totally understand the employment verification point. But there has been no verification as of yet. Neither my previous employer nor my current employer has received any communication.

Now this background check falls in the grey area where no one can predict what is happening. I'm quite sure it is a time buying excuse to finish the straight forward applications first. Though I'm sure mine is quite straight forward to.

I was hoping to see some movement after my quite positive phone call last week. But nothing is happening.

Guess I'll just wait. Thanks for your input.


----------



## jairichi

jschopra said:


> I totally understand the employment verification point. But there has been no verification as of yet. Neither my previous employer nor my current employer has received any communication.
> 
> Now this background check falls in the grey area where no one can predict what is happening. I'm quite sure it is a time buying excuse to finish the straight forward applications first. Though I'm sure mine is quite straight forward to.
> 
> I was hoping to see some movement after my quite positive phone call last week. But nothing is happening.
> 
> Guess I'll just wait. Thanks for your input.


Since employment verification is done by Australian embassy officials in the country one resides it may not be considered top priority by embassy officials. Compare this to police verification done in India. Sometimes one has to go to police station to know whether file has reached there and get them to act on it. Cannot do the same with embassy officials. Also, we have no idea the number of employment verification that comes to each consulate without considering present and past employment verifications. DISCLAIMER: I do not work for DIBP.

Yes, as you said if CO glances and finds all critical documents uploaded but either medicals or PCC missed will request for the same and might revisit and give a quick approval. If not, then there might be a long wait involved.

Since you had a positive reply last week I believe your grant is due anytime soon.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

arunarun18 said:


> Hi All,
> Grace of God - I received the golden email on 3rd June exactly after 4months of visa lodgement.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the support during the period of frustration/anger.
> 
> All the very best to all the people waiting..
> I would iterate "Have patience, it's gonna come"
> 
> Tip: try calling them up and somehow get them open up yr application on their system but this to be done only after 6-8 weeks after CO assignment.


Congratulations Arun


----------



## vikaschandra

FirasEJ said:


> I have a question about Medical,,, I have done my medical in NOT e-medical enabled clinic which means the paper work got to be sent by mail to Australia for processing. (the only clinic here in my country). Two weeks before CO "GSM.Brisbane email" asked me for medical. I still see no updates in my e-visa portal. I replied GSM.Brisbane last Thursday telling them I did the medical and provided them with details,, but no reply back so far. I am worried about 28 days deadline and perhaps the medical in a such way takes a long time to get processed. Do u guys suggest I travel to a neighboring country for e-medical enabled clinic to re-do my medical again so they upload my results online to catch the 28 days deadline or no need to worry and wait for the one i did already? or any other suggestions?


In my opinion you should wait for the medicals to be updated meanwhile for confirmation call gsm Brisbane office and talk to them explaining the situation most probably the CO is already aware of the situation and would consider the 28 days timeline.


----------



## Manu2015

*So frustrating situation...*

Hey guys,

My timelines is as below:
Visa Lodged: 25th Feb
Co Contact: 19 March.
Docs provided: 20 March

Now it's 100 days after Visa lodgement and 76 days after last CO Contact.IBP on 23rd may and asked if any doc is pending..they said there is no outstanding document left.
I do not understand then what could be the reason of getting it delayed??


----------



## sridevimca20022

jschopra said:


> I totally understand the employment verification point. But there has been no verification as of yet. Neither my previous employer nor my current employer has received any communication.
> 
> Now this background check falls in the grey area where no one can predict what is happening. I'm quite sure it is a time buying excuse to finish the straight forward applications first. Though I'm sure mine is quite straight forward to.
> 
> I was hoping to see some movement after my quite positive phone call last week. But nothing is happening.
> 
> Guess I'll just wait. Thanks for your input.


Hi Chopra,

I guess I missed out your post regarding the call to DIBP.Can you please share your experience calling DIBP and their reply back.Cause I am also thinking once calling them as it is been now 94 days after lodging the application

thanks,


----------



## vikaschandra

jairichi said:


> Since employment verification is done by Australian embassy officials in the country one resides it may not be considered top priority by embassy officials. Compare this to police verification done in India. Sometimes one has to go to police station to know whether file has reached there and get them to act on it. Cannot do the same with embassy officials. Also, we have no idea the number of employment verification that comes to each consulate without considering present and past employment verifications. DISCLAIMER: I do not work for DIBP.
> 
> Yes, as you said if CO glances and finds all critical documents uploaded but either medicals or PCC missed will request for the same and might revisit and give a quick approval. If not, then there might be a long wait involved.
> 
> Since you had a positive reply last week I believe your grant is due anytime soon.


Jairichi DIBP usually have LEIO (locally engaged integrity officers) who are placed in the AHCs to perform these checks and verifications which is their prime responsibility hence it would be treated with utmost importance as cases are have to be finalized based on the information they receive & provide to DIBP officials


----------



## jairichi

vikaschandra said:


> Jairichi DIBP usually have LEIO (locally engaged integrity officers) who are placed in the AHCs to perform these checks and verifications which is their prime responsibility hence it would be treated with utmost importance as cases are have to be finalized based on the information they receive & provide to DIBP officials


Oh I was not aware of this. Thank you for that information


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Congrats Arun for your grant,all the best for your future.


----------



## ausilover

sandeshrego said:


> I am happy to share my joy on EF
> 
> My wait has come to an end. I got my grant today. I have got lot of support from forum members here and with emotion I would like to tell that during my period of waiting ( even if it was a short one ), i used to find solace and comfort here.
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant.
> 
> Jairichi finally got it bro ( Just yesterday you were wondering what went wrong:fingerscrossed: )
> 
> Mechanical Engineer || 60 points || 233512 || Through Agent
> 
> 07-02-2015 || IELTS cleared
> 18-02-2016 || Engineers Australia Cleared
> 26-02-2016 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 23-03-2016 || EOI Invite
> 30-03-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 04-04-2016 || PCC India
> 07-04-2016 || Medical
> 13-04-2016 || PCC Dubai
> 19-04-2016 || CO Contact (Adelaide), asked for PTE Score, Form 16, Degree Cert.
> 20-04-2016 || Uploaded all requested documents
> 06-06-2016 || Grant
> --------------- || "Melbourne, Here I Come"


Congratulations Sandesh......


----------



## jairichi

Now since you got your grant and stopped crying  when is your trip to Melbourne? :confused2: 


sandeshrego said:


> I am happy to share my joy on EF
> 
> My wait has come to an end. I got my grant today. I have got lot of support from forum members here and with emotion I would like to tell that during my period of waiting ( even if it was a short one ), i used to find solace and comfort here.
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy grant.
> 
> Jairichi finally got it bro ( Just yesterday you were wondering what went wrong:fingerscrossed: )
> 
> Mechanical Engineer || 60 points || 233512 || Through Agent
> 
> 07-02-2015 || IELTS cleared
> 18-02-2016 || Engineers Australia Cleared
> 26-02-2016 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 23-03-2016 || EOI Invite
> 30-03-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 04-04-2016 || PCC India
> 07-04-2016 || Medical
> 13-04-2016 || PCC Dubai
> 19-04-2016 || CO Contact (Adelaide), asked for PTE Score, Form 16, Degree Cert.
> 20-04-2016 || Uploaded all requested documents
> 06-06-2016 || Grant
> --------------- || "Melbourne, Here I Come"


----------



## raman123456

mohsinahmed84 said:


> Did they done with employment verification?


No... Not yet... I have also confirmed from previous employer


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Hi Jairichi, I have a doubt.In the year 2010-2012, I worked in a company as a mechanical engineer in a small manufacturing unit.They gave me reference letter which I submitted for Engineers Australia and also submitted to DIBP.Last week when I called them to verify about any verification, they told that their mail id has changed.What should I do now?


----------



## raman123456

I have already confirmed from my current and previous employers.. But they have not got any mail regarding this...


----------



## jairichi

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Hi Jairichi, I have a doubt.In the year 2010-2012, I worked in a company as a mechanical engineer in a small manufacturing unit.They gave me reference letter which I submitted for Engineers Australia and also submitted to DIBP.Last week when I called them to verify about any verification, they told that their mail id has changed.What should I do now?


Send a mail to CO updating him/her the change in email address of that previous employer.


----------



## ausilover

I think they have put 263111 at the bottom of the heap of the files. And overall only 1-2 grants per day. This is damn frustrating.


----------



## Abhi6060

ausilover said:


> I think they have put 263111 at the bottom of the stake of the files. And overall only 1-2 grants per day. This is damn frustrating.




That's what I was told by my agent. Applied on March 8 and he called to inform that it will take 2-3 months from now. Since they grant visas depending upon occupation, like invitation. You don't get same number of invitation for an occupation every month.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Ericu said:


> You need to write yes


what if one employment is ACS assessed and other(current) is not assessed...just started new job? So for new job we will not write YES????


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

jairichi said:


> Send a mail to CO updating him/her the change in email address of that previous employer.


No CO Contact yet. Today is my 80th day.


----------



## karthikeyan01

Hi all,


My wait has come to an end. I got my grant today. I have got lot of support from forum members here and with emotion I would like to tell that during my period of waiting..


Thanks,
Karthik

189 - Systems Analyst	261112 
#EOI Submitted: 27-9-2015 
Invited: 8-1-2016 
Visa Application Submitted : 5-2-2016 
Docs Uploaded Medics, PCC, Form 80: 22-02-2016 
Emp Verification: 10-03-2016
CO COntact(More supporting documents):5-5-2016 
Visa Grant:6-6-2016
IED:9-feb-2017


----------



## vikaschandra

karthikeyan01 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> My wait has come to an end. I got my grant today. I have got lot of support from forum members here and with emotion I would like to tell that during my period of waiting..
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Karthik
> 
> 189 - Systems Analyst	261112
> #EOI Submitted: 27-9-2015
> Invited: 8-1-2016
> Visa Application Submitted : 5-2-2016
> Docs Uploaded Medics, PCC, Form 80: 22-02-2016
> Emp Verification: 10-03-2016
> CO COntact(More supporting documents):5-5-2016
> Visa Grant:6-6-2016
> IED:9-feb-2017


Congratulations Karthik and best wishes for your future endeavors


----------



## kawal_547

karthikeyan01 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wait has come to an end. I got my grant today. I have got lot of support from forum members here and with emotion I would like to tell that during my period of waiting..
> 
> Thanks,
> Karthik
> 
> 189 - Systems Analyst	261112
> #EOI Submitted: 27-9-2015
> Invited: 8-1-2016
> Visa Application Submitted : 5-2-2016
> Docs Uploaded Medics, PCC, Form 80: 22-02-2016
> Emp Verification: 10-03-2016
> CO COntact(More supporting documents):5-5-2016
> Visa Grant:6-6-2016
> IED:9-feb-2017


Congratulations Karthik

All the best for future ventures


----------



## AbhishekKotian

karthikeyan01 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> My wait has come to an end. I got my grant today. I have got lot of support from forum members here and with emotion I would like to tell that during my period of waiting..
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Karthik
> 
> 189 - Systems Analyst	261112
> #EOI Submitted: 27-9-2015
> Invited: 8-1-2016
> Visa Application Submitted : 5-2-2016
> Docs Uploaded Medics, PCC, Form 80: 22-02-2016
> Emp Verification: 10-03-2016
> CO COntact(More supporting documents):5-5-2016
> Visa Grant:6-6-2016
> IED:9-feb-2017


Congratulations Karthik and All the best for your future 

Good to see another Systems Analyst getting the grant


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Congratulations Mr.Karthikeyan, all the best.


----------



## abc8959

Subscribing!


----------



## dakshch

ausilover said:


> I think they have put 263111 at the bottom of the heap of the files. And overall only 1-2 grants per day. This is damn frustrating.




Its been 6 months for me. Nothing yet. 263111 definitely seems like to be at the bottom.


----------



## Foresythe

Hello People, I am new here. Congratulations to all that got their Visa grants.
But I am a little bothered as I have not read of any Accountant getting the grant. What is happening?


----------



## MissionAus_2016

I request members views on couple of points:

1. How many of us think that contacting DIBP over phone/email expedites the case and GRANT comes sooner?
2. How many of us think that contacting or following up with DIBP arise chances of getting verification(employer/applicant/physical) initiated which inturn delay the GRANT?


----------



## MissionAus_2016

*Year 2016 visa 189 applicants status*

Status as on date, if any updates missing please share..

JANUARY:
1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
3.	Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
4.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
5.	Raman123456 || 17 jan
6.	Ashuaust || 17 jan 
7.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
8.	civil189 || 22 jan
9.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
10.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
11.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
12.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
13.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
14.	gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane
15.	zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
FEBRUARY:
1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
2.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
3.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane || GRANT 6 June 
4.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
5.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
6.	samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
7.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
8.	DT2702 || 18 feb
9.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
10.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
11.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
12.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
13.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
14.	arjun09 || 25 feb || Brisbane
15.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
16.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
17.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
18.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
MARCH:
1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar 
2.	shawn || 2 mar
3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
6.	Abhishek || March 7
7.	Manpreet89 || 8 Mar
8.	vakymy || 9 mar
9.	Abhishek.gupta || 9 mar || adelaide	
10.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
11.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
12.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
13.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
14.	siddhant || 17 mar
15.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
16.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
17.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
18.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
19.	sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
20.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
21.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
22.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
23.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
24.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
25.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
26.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide || GRANT 6/6/2016
27.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
APRIL:
1.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
2.	sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
3.	anikatyayan|| 13th April || Adelaide
4.	Balweet || 24 apr 16 
5.	DelhiBoy || 25 April || Adelaide
6.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
7.	Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May || GRANT 03 MAY 2016
8.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
MAY:
1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
2.	mcag || 11 May
3.	Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
4.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
5.	salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane


----------



## coolrc_04

*Hello*



jairichi said:


> Send a mail to CO updating him/her the change in email address of that previous employer.


Hello Jairichi,

I remember you from Canada visa forum under Quebec CSQ thread. Congrats on getting the visa 
I have few questions for you.

1) I have submitted my EOI (70 pts) last week under subclass 189. The occupational ceiling for my field i.e. Mechanical Engineering is already full. What are my chances of getting an invitation? 

2) Also, would you suggest me to apply for subclass 190 aswell?

Thanks


----------



## Manu2015

Manu2015||Brisbane||25 Feb





jitinbhasin21 said:


> Status as on date, if any updates missing please share..
> 
> JANUARY:
> 1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
> 2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
> 3.	Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
> 4.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
> 5.	Raman123456 || 17 jan
> 6.	Ashuaust || 17 jan
> 7.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 8.	civil189 || 22 jan
> 9.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 10.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 11.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
> 12.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 13.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 14.	gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> 15.	zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> FEBRUARY:
> 1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 2.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 3.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane || GRANT 6 June
> 4.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 5.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 6.	samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
> 7.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
> 8.	DT2702 || 18 feb
> 9.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
> 10.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
> 11.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
> 12.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
> 13.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 14.	arjun09 || 25 feb || Brisbane
> 15.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 16.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 17.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 18.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
> MARCH:
> 1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar
> 2.	shawn || 2 mar
> 3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
> 5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 6.	Abhishek || March 7
> 7.	Manpreet89 || 8 Mar
> 8.	vakymy || 9 mar
> 9.	Abhishek.gupta || 9 mar || adelaide
> 10.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 11.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 12.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 13.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 14.	siddhant || 17 mar
> 15.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
> 16.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 17.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 18.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
> 19.	sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> 20.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 21.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 22.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 23.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 24.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 25.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 26.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide || GRANT 6/6/2016
> 27.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> APRIL:
> 1.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 2.	sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
> 3.	anikatyayan|| 13th April || Adelaide
> 4.	Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 5.	DelhiBoy || 25 April || Adelaide
> 6.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
> 7.	Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May || GRANT 03 MAY 2016
> 8.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
> MAY:
> 1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
> 2.	mcag || 11 May
> 3.	Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
> 4.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
> 5.	salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane


----------



## karthikeyan01

All,

Apologies, some copy paste error on my previous email.

I have got my 189 Visa Application finalized today and got the Visa Grant Letter for me & dependents. I need to really appreciate the forum members for the support and valuable information that has helped me. A special thanks to Vikas 

I have already posted couple of tips, but here is one more, a summary of my experience.

# Get all possible documents submitted upfront. I was assuming Form 1221 is not necessary as I have submitted Form80, but its not true. Though I have submitted Form 80, I have been asked to submit Form 1221.
# Upload a CV if possible, of course you dont want to get delayed just cause of self produced document.
# Ensure the uploaded supporting documents are legible, I have been contact to upload marksheets again as it was little unclear 
# CO might contact even after a verification call from Embassy. I was assuming once the verification call is through, CO would not contact but its not true. I have got a CO contact after 90 days of my application and nearly 60 days after embassy verification.
# Ensure you provide multiple evidences for Work Experience especially if you claim points. It could be payslip, tax statements, experience letter, appointment letter, etc.,
# Until CO is allocated or Visa is granted, Application status remains 'Received' though there could be few verification in progress (at least this was my case).
# If the timelines are past the stated processing time, dont hesitate to send gentle mails. I have written a mail just a week before the Visa grant, it could very well be a mere coincidence.


All the very best!:thumb:

Thanks,
Karthik

189 - Systems Analyst	261112 
EOI Submitted: 27-9-2015 
Invited: 8-1-2016 
Visa Application Submitted : 5-2-2016 
Docs Uploaded Medics, PCC, Form 80: 22-02-2016 
Emp Verification: 10-03-2016
CO Contact(More supporting documents - Form 1221, CV ):5-5-2016 
Visa Grant:6-6-2016
IED:9-Feb-2017





karthikeyan01 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> My wait has come to an end. I got my grant today. I have got lot of support from forum members here and with emotion I would like to tell that during my period of waiting..
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Karthik
> 
> 189 - Systems Analyst	261112
> #EOI Submitted: 27-9-2015
> Invited: 8-1-2016
> Visa Application Submitted : 5-2-2016
> Docs Uploaded Medics, PCC, Form 80: 22-02-2016
> Emp Verification: 10-03-2016
> CO COntact(More supporting documents):5-5-2016
> Visa Grant:6-6-2016
> IED:9-feb-2017


----------



## conjoinme

karthikeyan01 said:


> All,
> 
> Apologies, some copy paste error on my previous email.
> 
> I have got my 189 Visa Application finalized today and got the Visa Grant Letter for me & dependents. I need to really appreciate the forum members for the support and valuable information that has helped me. A special thanks to Vikas
> 
> I have already posted couple of tips, but here is one more, a summary of my experience.
> 
> # Get all possible documents submitted upfront. I was assuming Form 1221 is not necessary as I have submitted Form80, but its not true. Though I have submitted Form 80, I have been asked to submit Form 1221.
> # Upload a CV if possible, of course you dont want to get delayed just cause of self produced document.
> # Ensure the uploaded supporting documents are legible, I have been contact to upload marksheets again as it was little unclear
> # CO might contact even after a verification call from Embassy. I was assuming once the verification call is through, CO would not contact but its not true. I have got a CO contact after 90 days of my application and nearly 60 days after embassy verification.
> # Ensure you provide multiple evidences for Work Experience especially if you claim points. It could be payslip, tax statements, experience letter, appointment letter, etc.,
> # Until CO is allocated or Visa is granted, Application status remains 'Received' though there could be few verification in progress (at least this was my case).
> # If the timelines are past the stated processing time, dont hesitate to send gentle mails. I have written a mail just a week before the Visa grant, it could very well be a mere coincidence.
> 
> 
> All the very best!:thumb:
> 
> Thanks,
> Karthik
> 
> 189 - Systems Analyst	261112
> EOI Submitted: 27-9-2015
> Invited: 8-1-2016
> Visa Application Submitted : 5-2-2016
> Docs Uploaded Medics, PCC, Form 80: 22-02-2016
> Emp Verification: 10-03-2016
> CO Contact(More supporting documents - Form 1221, CV ):5-5-2016
> Visa Grant:6-6-2016
> IED:9-Feb-2017


Congrats Karthik! Good Luck with the move.


----------



## advait1989

Hi All,

I have filed for my PR on 01/05/2016.
I had applied as an Analyst Programmer, with 90 in PTE.
Also my De Facto partner is applying with me.
I have a total of 75 points, with my Masters in Australia.
My case officer got assigned on 07/05/2016.
I had not uploaded any documents, But on 28/05/2016 I uploaded all supporting Documents.
Now the wait is on for the grant.
I have a few questions.

1) Do you get any email after you have clicked the Information Provided that they have started checking your file ?
2) Do the points matter when the CO works on files everyday? I mean if you have higher points does your file get assessed first ?
3) The status in my immi account is Assessment in Progress. Is there any other step after this ?


I wish each and everyone who are waiting all the best, I know how you feel. People ask us to stay patient, I know nothing other than the grant can make you feel better at this point of time.


----------



## pranaykatta

Manu2015 said:


> Manu2015||Brisbane||25 Feb




Add me Pranay Katta GSM allocated 24th May 2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coolrc_04

Hello,

1) I have submitted my EOI (70 pts) last week under subclass 189. The occupational ceiling for my field i.e. Mechanical Engineering is already full. What are my chances of getting an invitation? 

2) Also, would you suggest me to apply for subclass 190 aswell?

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

coolrc_04 said:


> Hello, 1) I have submitted my EOI (70 pts) last week under subclass 189. The occupational ceiling for my field i.e. Mechanical Engineering is already full. What are my chances of getting an invitation? 2) Also, would you suggest me to apply for subclass 190 aswell? Thanks


This year none. After 1st of July, first round.

No, no need for sc190, wait for sc189 after july the 1st.


----------



## arjun09

Hi guys i have a question. My ACS will expire on 15th june. Do i need to reapply for assessment or CO can finalize my case with this assessment. I am thinking to call dibp regarding this. Can i tell them to leave a note there for CO.


----------



## conjoinme

arjun09 said:


> Hi guys i have a question. My ACS will expire on 15th june. Do i need to reapply for assessment or CO can finalize my case with this assessment. I am thinking to call dibp regarding this. Can i tell them to leave a note there for CO.


Skill assessment needs to be valid at the time of lodgement. I don't think it matters after you have lodged the application.


----------



## rohitjaggi

Hi everyone

Was away so i could not update it here.

Finally after a long wait, I have got my 189 visa grant for me and my lovely wife.

Thanks guys for all your support.


----------



## andreyx108b

arjun09 said:


> Hi guys i have a question. My ACS will expire on 15th june. Do i need to reapply for assessment or CO can finalize my case with this assessment. I am thinking to call dibp regarding this. Can i tell them to leave a note there for CO.


If ACS was valid At a time of ITA then you are good.


----------



## aussieby2016

advait1989 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have filed for my PR on 01/05/2016.
> I had applied as an Analyst Programmer, with 90 in PTE.
> Also my De Facto partner is applying with me.
> I have a total of 75 points, with my Masters in Australia.
> My case officer got assigned on 07/05/2016.
> I had not uploaded any documents, But on 28/05/2016 I uploaded all supporting Documents.
> Now the wait is on for the grant.
> I have a few questions.
> 
> 1) Do you get any email after you have clicked the Information Provided that they have started checking your file ?
> 2) Do the points matter when the CO works on files everyday? I mean if you have higher points does your file get assessed first ?
> 3) The status in my immi account is Assessment in Progress. Is there any other step after this ?
> 
> 
> I wish each and everyone who are waiting all the best, I know how you feel. People ask us to stay patient, I know nothing other than the grant can make you feel better at this point of time.


1) No DIBP does not send any mail after one clicks on the Information Provided button.
2) everyone out here is wondering how does DIBP work (including me).... but most of the times what matters most is when was the CO contact date......usually 28 days + 2-3 weeks is when they come back to the case...and if no CO contact then grant usually comes in 90 days + 2-3 weeks......rest points, profession, date of lodgement etc do no matter for files to get assessed..... 
3) Either it will go to finalised and you will get you grant or information required if CO wants some further information......
All the best for your grant......


----------



## arjun09

Thanks for ur quick reply andrey and conjoinme


----------



## aussieby2016

coolrc_04 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 1) I have submitted my EOI (70 pts) last week under subclass 189. The occupational ceiling for my field i.e. Mechanical Engineering is already full. What are my chances of getting an invitation?
> 
> 2) Also, would you suggest me to apply for subclass 190 aswell?
> 
> Thanks


bhai just wait for July 2016 round of invitations......u would definitely be invited in the first round of July itself....no need to apply for 190.....till then start preparing your documents....


----------



## AbhishekKotian

rohitjaggi said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Was away so i could not update it here.
> 
> Finally after a long wait, I have got my 189 visa grant for me and my lovely wife.
> 
> Thanks guys for all your support.


Congratulations Rohit


----------



## conjoinme

rohitjaggi said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Was away so i could not update it here.
> 
> Finally after a long wait, I have got my 189 visa grant for me and my lovely wife.
> 
> Thanks guys for all your support.


Congrats mate!


----------



## MissionAus_2016

I request members views on couple of points:

1. How many of us think that contacting DIBP over phone/email expedites the case and GRANT comes sooner
2. How many of us think that contacting or following up with DIBP arise chances of getting verification(employer/applicant/physical) initiated which inturn delay the GRANT


----------



## Rabbahs

jitinbhasin21 said:


> I request members views on couple of points:
> 
> 1. How many of us think that contacting DIBP over phone/email expedites the case and GRANT comes sooner
> 2. How many of us think that contacting or following up with DIBP arise chances of getting verification(employer/applicant/physical) initiated which inturn delay the GRANT


Non, until their is a genuine reason.


----------



## pgrandhi

andreyx108b said:


> Any month.
> 
> If you are honest (with your docs and application) and eligible (for migration) you will get it.


Hi andreyx108b

Good day...

Thank you fro your reply , i would be a great help if can I get any kind of assistance in submitting the RPL project , any sample project , so that i can check and prepare my own project for submission


----------



## vikaschandra

rohitjaggi said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Was away so i could not update it here.
> 
> Finally after a long wait, I have got my 189 visa grant for me and my lovely wife.
> 
> Thanks guys for all your support.


Congratulations and best wishes to you and your family Rohit.


----------



## arun32

aussieby2016 said:


> 1) No DIBP does not send any mail after one clicks on the Information Provided button.
> 2) everyone out here is wondering how does DIBP work (including me).... but most of the times what matters most is when was the CO contact date......usually 28 days + 2-3 weeks is when they come back to the case...and if no CO contact then grant usually comes in 90 days + 2-3 weeks......rest points, profession, date of lodgement etc do no matter for files to get assessed.....
> 3) Either it will go to finalised and you will get you grant or information required if CO wants some further information......
> All the best for your grant......


Hi Aussieby2016,

90days +2-3 weeks, is after CO contact or after information provided .


----------



## aus-here-i-come

Hello,
Two more confusions! regarding following:
*Qualification:* 
Are degree and transcript sufficient for the evidence or do I have to submit each semester's mark-sheets?

*Experience:*
1- Do I have to give evidence for employment which are irrelevant to my occupation and not being claimed (length of the service is not more than 4 months),? If yes then what evidence do I have to show?

2-What kind of evidence do they require for claimed occupation experience. I am doing the same job in the same company for more than 6+ years, now. I don't have salary slip for a period from Dec 2009 (i.e. first slip) to Oct 2011. Is it fine?


----------



## MissionAus_2016

I just called DIBP and the person who answered the person was very patient and understood my query and my reason for calling. He patiently looked up my application though he informed that COs are running very busy these days and have not got back to my application yet though it has passed 28 days as there is lot of backlog. 

Since I am just wondering its been more than 2 months so WHEN CO will get back to my application and WHEN he /she will start processing it and in case any more documents are required then another delay would be there. So I can't expect a GRANT any time soon


----------



## aussieby2016

arun32 said:


> Hi Aussieby2016,
> 
> 90days +2-3 weeks, is after CO contact or after information provided .


if one does not have a CO contact after lodging of visa and receives a direct grant, the intermediate duration is usually 90 days plus 2-3 weeks.....


----------



## jairichi

Wow, you caught me coolrc_04. Thanks.
1. Wait for 1st July 2016 when new cap comes into effect. You will get your invitation in that month.
2. You can certainly create a separate EOI for 190 but with 70 points you will be invited for 189 in July.

Good luck.


coolrc_04 said:


> Hello Jairichi,
> 
> I remember you from Canada visa forum under Quebec CSQ thread. Congrats on getting the visa
> I have few questions for you.
> 
> 1) I have submitted my EOI (70 pts) last week under subclass 189. The occupational ceiling for my field i.e. Mechanical Engineering is already full. What are my chances of getting an invitation?
> 
> 2) Also, would you suggest me to apply for subclass 190 aswell?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## aussieby2016

jitinbhasin21 said:


> I just called DIBP and the person who answered the person was very patient and understood my query and my reason for calling. He patiently looked up my application though he informed that COs are running very busy these days and have not got back to my application yet though it has passed 28 days as there is lot of backlog.
> 
> Since I am just wondering its been more than 2 months so WHEN CO will get back to my application and WHEN he /she will start processing it and in case any more documents are required then another delay would be there. So I can't expect a GRANT any time soon


you haven't been contacted by CO since lodging your visa (as per your signature)...if that's true and if you have uploaded all documents then you could be in line for a direct grant....just wait for a few more weeks.....


----------



## ausilover

jitinbhasin21 said:


> I just called DIBP and the person who answered the person was very patient and understood my query and my reason for calling. He patiently looked up my application though he informed that COs are running very busy these days and have not got back to my application yet though it has passed 28 days as there is lot of backlog.
> 
> Since I am just wondering its been more than 2 months so WHEN CO will get back to my application and WHEN he /she will start processing it and in case any more documents are required then another delay would be there. So I can't expect a GRANT any time soon


Didn't expected this type of answer from DIBP. What kind of backlog they are clearing out? It seems they have adopted LIFO instead of FIFO.What is your application status?
Now for me the problem is my agent is in the sleep mode after visa lodge. Its only me who is gathering information & asking him to do so. I am about to cross 100 days so if I wish to mail them my agent will not agree to do so. So how can I send mail to DIBP?
Never hire an agent. They just enjoy restlessness of their clients.:boxing::yell:


----------



## arun32

aussieby2016 said:


> if one does not have a CO contact after lodging of visa and receives a direct grant, the intermediate duration is usually 90 days plus 2-3 weeks.....


Hmm that doesnt work in my case, am about to complete 6 months after visa lodge and 4 months after CO contact.


----------



## aussieby2016

arun32 said:


> Hmm that doesnt work in my case, am about to complete 6 months after visa lodge and 4 months after CO contact.


did you call them up?? as it has been long since you have been contacted....or have you contacted your ex/current employers as they might have received employment verification mails/calls which is in turn delaying your grant???


----------



## Raiyan

aus-here-i-come said:


> Hello,
> Two more confusions! regarding following:
> *Qualification:*
> Are degree and transcript sufficient for the evidence or do I have to submit each semester's mark-sheets?
> 
> *Experience:*
> 1- Do I have to give evidence for employment which are irrelevant to my occupation and not being claimed (length of the service is not more than 4 months),? If yes then what evidence do I have to show?
> 
> 2-What kind of evidence do they require for claimed occupation experience. I am doing the same job in the same company for more than 6+ years, now. I don't have salary slip for a period from Dec 2009 (i.e. first slip) to Oct 2011. Is it fine?




1. Degree certificate and transcript should be sufficient. In fact, transcript is extremely detail view of your academic year which contains all the information including CGPA/GPA and grade of each subject taken.

2.a. if you have, you can add, this will help to to clarify the claims of form80, i.e. how did u spend your time after graduation? if you don't have, then also it should be OK. 


2.b. Main doc is the work experience certificate from your line manager/HR consultant with his direct mobile number and company domain mail id, on company letter head. For payslip, you can submit bank statement instead. In fact, HR should be able to provide you those paystubs again. TAX certificate (needs to be from govt and company name should be on the certificate) for entire period of employment is very strong proof.

In a nutshell, main point is you need to prove that you were employed on that specific time. Virtually any document (offer letter, contract document, hike letter, confidentiality agreement, exit letter, performance evaluation letter, appreciation certificate, training certificate etc) which is related, should work. Rest aside required core (please find it in DIBP website) documents, the more evidence you add in your application, the stronger your application becomes.

BR//Raiyan


----------



## MissionAus_2016

ausilover said:


> Didn't expected this type of answer from DIBP. What kind of backlog they are clearing out? It seems they have adopted LIFO instead of FIFO.What is your application status?
> Now for me the problem is my agent is in the sleep mode after visa lodge. Its only me who is gathering information & asking him to do so. I am about to cross 100 days so if I wish to mail them my agent will not agree to do so. So how can I send mail to DIBP?
> Never hire an agent. They just enjoy restlessness of their clients.:boxing::yell:


MY application status in - Assessment in progress.

DIBP person informed me that bunch of checks are remaining in your application and CO has not checked the docs that I uploaded more than 60 days ago due to heavy workload.

I also asked him a put a note in my application for CO to remind and he said he will do.

Now coming to mailing them, my agent also denied asked to wait for one more month and he also informed that mailing them at times triggers verification which further delays the process.


----------



## kanz12

*agent called DIBP*

So my agent called DIBP and all they say is application/verification under progress. We will revert and update . no other information was provided.

They also enquired if there are any delays due to elections, and certain emails people have been receiving , DIBP said there is nothing of that sort.

My agent says he has people waiting since AUG 2015.
We have not received any employment verification thus far. In addition the applicant( my husband) has only 1 job 1 college throughout. There are no gaps or changes. I still can't imagine the delay. My agent hoped to receive the Grant in June but he said the same in May.
Since the agents prefer not to call DIBP as it reflects poorly on the application, I wonder if my agent even called. With that in mind I can't even call.


----------



## Raiyan

Raiyan said:


> 1. Degree certificate and transcript should be sufficient. In fact, transcript is extremely detail view of your academic year which contains all the information including CGPA/GPA and grade of each subject taken.
> 
> 2.a. if you have, you can add, this will help to to clarify the claims of form80, i.e. how did u spend your time after graduation? if you don't have, then also it should be OK.
> 
> 
> 2.b. Main doc is the work experience certificate from your line manager/HR consultant with his direct mobile number and company domain mail id, on company letter head. For payslip, you can submit bank statement instead. In fact, HR should be able to provide you those paystubs again. TAX certificate (needs to be from govt and company name should be on the certificate) for entire period of employment is very strong proof.
> 
> In a nutshell, main point is you need to prove that you were employed on that specific time. Virtually any document (offer letter, contract document, hike letter, confidentiality agreement, exit letter, performance evaluation letter, appreciation certificate, training certificate etc) which is related, should work. Rest aside required core (please find it in DIBP website) documents, the more evidence you add in your application, the stronger your application becomes.
> 
> BR//Raiyan


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


----------



## Abhi6060

My agent called DIBP and he was informed that case would be finalised by August. When my agent asked the reason for delay, then the rep. cited the reason of clearing backlog of 2015 before July and workload.


----------



## aussieby2016

Abhi6060 said:


> My agent called DIBP and he was informed that case would be finalised by August. When my agent asked the reason for delay, then the rep. cited the reason of clearing backlog of 2015 before July and workload.


have you applied for 189?? as you are the first person who has applied for 189 and is indirectly confirming delay in grants......


----------



## dakshch

arun32 said:


> Hmm that doesnt work in my case, am about to complete 6 months after visa lodge and 4 months after CO contact.




6 months after visa lodge and more than 5 months after CO contact. So as you can see, all timelines are off here and no timeframe fits this delay.


----------



## dakshch

Abhi6060 said:


> My agent called DIBP and he was informed that case would be finalised by August. When my agent asked the reason for delay, then the rep. cited the reason of clearing backlog of 2015 before July and workload.




This is the first time I have heard anything about clearing 2015 applicants. It's been more than 6 months since i lodged my visa, First week of December 2015, and I am really glad they are focusing on us.


----------



## zeeshan355

jitinbhasin21 said:


> I just called DIBP and the person who answered the person was very patient and understood my query and my reason for calling. He patiently looked up my application though he informed that COs are running very busy these days and have not got back to my application yet though it has passed 28 days as there is lot of backlog.
> 
> Since I am just wondering its been more than 2 months so WHEN CO will get back to my application and WHEN he /she will start processing it and in case any more documents are required then another delay would be there. So I can't expect a GRANT any time soon


Dont get disheartened, CO will take decision immediately once return to your file...
did u get any verification call???
i applied almost same time as yours 19th Feb 2016, we are sailing in the same boat.
Best OF Luck...

:boxing::boxing::juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## aus-here-i-come

Raiyan said:


> 1. Degree certificate and transcript should be sufficient. In fact, transcript is extremely detail view of your academic year which contains all the information including CGPA/GPA and grade of each subject taken.
> 
> 2.a. if you have, you can add, this will help to to clarify the claims of form80, i.e. how did u spend your time after graduation? if you don't have, then also it should be OK.
> 
> 
> 2.b. Main doc is the work experience certificate from your line manager/HR consultant with his direct mobile number and company domain mail id, on company letter head. For payslip, you can submit bank statement instead. In fact, HR should be able to provide you those paystubs again. TAX certificate (needs to be from govt and company name should be on the certificate) for entire period of employment is very strong proof.
> 
> In a nutshell, main point is you need to prove that you were employed on that specific time. Virtually any document (offer letter, contract document, hike letter, confidentiality agreement, exit letter, performance evaluation letter, appreciation certificate, training certificate etc) which is related, should work. Rest aside required core (please find it in DIBP website) documents, the more evidence you add in your application, the stronger your application becomes.
> 
> BR//Raiyan


Thanks a lot for the information provided. Well I don't have birth certificate too.. would that matter.. instead I have FRC of my mother showing my dob.


----------



## Abhi6060

aussieby2016 said:


> have you applied for 189?? as you are the first person who has applied for 189 and is indirectly confirming delay in grants......




Yeah, it's for 189, but the rep didn't mean any sort of delay, cuz he didn't rule out the possibility of granting visa in June or July. He meant, anytime by August. Backlog has certainly affected in granting visas on time.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

kanz12 said:


> So my agent called DIBP and all they say is application/verification under progress. We will revert and update . no other information was provided.
> 
> They also enquired if there are any delays due to elections, and certain emails people have been receiving , DIBP said there is nothing of that sort.
> 
> My agent says he has people waiting since AUG 2015.
> We have not received any employment verification thus far. In addition the applicant( my husband) has only 1 job 1 college throughout. There are no gaps or changes. I still can't imagine the delay. My agent hoped to receive the Grant in June but he said the same in May.
> Since the agents prefer not to call DIBP as it reflects poorly on the application, I wonder if my agent even called. With that in mind I can't even call.


in this case with date of entry will still be calculated from date of medicals ? If yes then we will get very less time to wrap up our current job and other important stuff.


----------



## Raiyan

aus-here-i-come said:


> Thanks a lot for the information provided. Well I don't have birth certificate too.. would that matter.. instead I have FRC of my mother showing my dob.



You can upload that "FRC".

Birth cert is not core doc. I did not submit birth cert. To compensate for birth cert, you can submit the identification page of your passport, attested by the diplomat of your embassy. I been to Bangladesh embassy in Beijing with my original passport + work permit then provided them one color photocopy of my passport identification page, asked the embassy to get that photocopy attested by the diplomat or 2nd officer of diplomat. Attestation should contain signature, date and diplomat's seal.

But anyway, only passport identification page color scan without the attestation also works.

BR//Raiyan


----------



## Moh1244

*PCC for last 10 years*

Hi Folks,
I have lived at 3 different places in same state of India. Do I need PCC from all 3 places. For Current address I have been living for 2 years and have same address on my passport. Please advice, If I need 3 PCC.

Regards
Mohinder


----------



## dinusubba

Moh1244 said:


> Hi Folks,
> I have lived at 3 different places in same state of India. Do I need PCC from all 3 places. For Current address I have been living for 2 years and have same address on my passport. Please advice, If I need 3 PCC.
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder


PCC is not specific to state. It's a nation wide document.

Apply to the PSK near to your current place of residence and as your passport address is same you will get it on the same day.


----------



## kawal_547

Moh1244 said:


> Hi Folks,
> I have lived at 3 different places in same state of India. Do I need PCC from all 3 places. For Current address I have been living for 2 years and have same address on my passport. Please advice, If I need 3 PCC.
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder


As the above member just said.

Kindly visit passport indian website.

Apply as a fresh application but for PCC

Pay the fees. ..take the appointment.



Visit the pp office as per appointment.

U do NOT need local.police station PCC and not even visit the local SP.office or local police station for the same.

PCC issued by pp.pp office is centralized and valid for.pan India. 

Moreover dibp needs a centralized PCC and not the local police station one.


----------



## kanz12

abhishek.gupta said:


> in this case with date of entry will still be calculated from date of medicals ? If yes then we will get very less time to wrap up our current job and other important stuff.


Unfortunately yes. It will be calculated as per medicals , as per my agent.. in which case we might have to enter by Feb and yes it means unsure of preparing and once you receive the grant less to time to wrap.


----------



## sassy1

*kids*

Hi,
Three questions.
I have applied for 189. I was requested to provided paternal form that allows my children to immigrate. However, my children do not have a legal father. No-one on their birth certificate.. I filled in the form 1229, but put not applicable for the second parent, as no-one else has legal status. Will this be ok? I don't know what else to do.
Second question. I can't get a medical for my non-migrating son in his home country until after the 28day deadline the CO has given me to get the docs uploaded. Can I ask for an extension? 
Third. My pcc all have my name without my middle name, which I haven't used for many years. My middle name is not on my passport, but it is on my birth certificate. Do I need new pcc's which include my middle name? I don't know how to get them as my passport doesn't have my middle name. So when I show my ID my middle name is not there. Ideas?

Thanks all

189 Secondary Teacher
23/05/2016 AITSL approved
25/05/2016 EOI
25/05/2016 Invited to apply
26/05/2016 Uploaded docs
06/06/2016 First CO contact
07/06/2016 Added extra docs Form 80 plus form 1229
Visa?
IED? What does it stand for anyway?


----------



## anurag.gupta81

Hi,

I have filed for 189 VISA category for myself and my family.

Received the invitation for payment on 22nd Jan 2016.
Payment made : 14th of Feb 2016
CO Assigned and documents requested: 22nd Feb 2016.
Documents uploaded with India PCC and Medical: 29th march 2016
Additional Details requested: 8th April 2016(UK PCC and wife's degree).
Additional Documents provided: 29th April 2016

No Update since then. Recently I got to know from my manager that an enquiry has been made by the Australian High commission for my application for some verification. Although my manager took a week to respond back.

Can anyone tell me , how much time does it normally take and what else is required for me to action on or anything which they can ask for. By when will I receive my PR? As I can see that nothing has been asked from my post 29th of April 2016.

Regards,
Anurag


----------



## ahm3i

I would like to seek you opinion/suggestion on what occupation to nominate for an assessment to ICAA given that I have 3 years work experience as an accountant but 5 years as an external auditor? Also, since Accountant is already included in the flagged occupation list, will you recommend that I nominate external auditor instead just to be safe?

Thank you very much!


----------



## MissionAus_2016

anurag.gupta81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have filed for 189 VISA category for myself and my family.
> 
> Received the invitation for payment on 22nd Jan 2016.
> Payment made : 14th of Feb 2016
> CO Assigned and documents requested: 22nd Feb 2016.
> Documents uploaded with India PCC and Medical: 29th march 2016
> Additional Details requested: 8th April 2016(UK PCC and wife's degree).
> Additional Documents provided: 29th April 2016
> 
> No Update since then. Recently I got to know from my manager that an enquiry has been made by the Australian High commission for my application for some verification. Although my manager took a week to respond back.
> 
> Can anyone tell me , how much time does it normally take and what else is required for me to action on or anything which they can ask for. By when will I receive my PR? As I can see that nothing has been asked from my post 29th of April 2016.
> 
> Regards,
> Anurag


Buddy be prepared for all sorts of uncertainties as DIBP may do anything anytime as be ready for any process. Thus no one can predict PR, even DIBP can't.


----------



## anikatyayan

ahm3i said:


> I would like to seek you opinion/suggestion on what occupation to nominate for an assessment to ICAA given that I have 3 years work experience as an accountant but 5 years as an external auditor? Also, since Accountant is already included in the flagged occupation list, will you recommend that I nominate external auditor instead just to be safe?
> 
> Thank you very much!


accountants are not removed from list for 2016-17.
Just see based on your qualification whether you qualify for both accountant as well as Ext auditor. If yes, choose ext. auditor as it will give you more points.
Please check the syllabus content for both in ICAA and CPA website also.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

dinusubba said:


> PCC is not specific to state. It's a nation wide document.
> 
> Apply to the PSK near to your current place of residence and as your passport address is same you will get it on the same day.


what if the address on the passport is different than the current one ?? I am in Pune and address of my home city of different state.


----------



## dinusubba

Subhash Bohra said:


> what if the address on the passport is different than the current one ?? I am in Pune and address of my home city of different state.


There is separate thread on PCC details. Please go through that you will get all details.

If the present address is different than the passport one it might take 2 to 5 weeks depending on region to region.


----------



## DT2702

Subhash Bohra said:


> what if the address on the passport is different than the current one ?? I am in Pune and address of my home city of different state.


Saurabh.

I had a similar a similar issue and ended up wasting a lot of time for getting PCC. 

If your address on passport is different than Pune, then you will need a police verification just like new passport creation. This effectively means about a month's time for you to get PCC.

I would recommend you to get PCC from the PSK of passport issue because your police verification would already be done when your passport was issued. 

The only thing is...you might have to travel to the PSK of passport issue. 

If you can manage that it...do that. 

Regards
DT2702

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DT2702

DT2702 said:


> Saurabh.
> 
> I had a similar a similar issue and ended up wasting a lot of time for getting PCC.
> 
> If your address on passport is different than Pune, then you will need a police verification just like new passport creation. This effectively means about a month's time for you to get PCC.
> 
> I would recommend you to get PCC from the PSK of passport issue because your police verification would already be done when your passport was issued.
> 
> The only thing is...you might have to travel to the PSK of passport issue.
> 
> If you can manage that it...do that.
> 
> Regards
> DT2702
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Sorry I meant Subhash....Not Saurabh. 

That was stupid "OVER- Smart" phone. 

Regards
DT2702



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Subhash Bohra

DT2702 said:


> Sorry I meant Subhash....Not Saurabh.
> 
> That was stupid "OVER- Smart" phone.
> 
> Regards
> DT2702
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


thanks DT2702 for your reply. Initially, I thought to do that only but some forum member said CO may ask why from different city ?? but then read again in a different thread that PCC is of Country, not city and state.

So will this be fine if I get PCC from my hometown as it will be faster and easy


----------



## Subhash Bohra

*Pcc*



DT2702 said:


> Sorry I meant Subhash....Not Saurabh.
> 
> That was stupid "OVER- Smart" phone.
> 
> Regards
> DT2702
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


thanks DT2702 for your reply. Initially, I thought to do that only but some forum member said CO may ask why from different city ?? but then read again in a different thread that PCC is of Country, not city and state.

So will this be fine if I get PCC from my hometown as it will be faster and easy


----------



## coolrc_04

*Documents*



aussieby2016 said:


> bhai just wait for July 2016 round of invitations......u would definitely be invited in the first round of July itself....no need to apply for 190.....till then start preparing your documents....


Thanks Aussieby2016,

I am new to this forum. an you please guide me regarding the documents would need in July to support my application? Or if you could guide me to the thread containing this information. 
Your help is much appreciated.

Regards


----------



## anurag.gupta81

Subhash Bohra said:


> thanks DT2702 for your reply. Initially, I thought to do that only but some forum member said CO may ask why from different city ?? but then read again in a different thread that PCC is of Country, not city and state.
> 
> So will this be fine if I get PCC from my hometown as it will be faster and easy


Hi Subhash,

It depends whether your passport's address and your current address is same or not? Otherwise they might ask you for all your addresses. And they can go for police verification. They might do some check and revert back in sometime(can be 2-3 weeks)

Regards,
Anurag


----------



## animesh_bose

Hi All,
I have filed for EOI on 30-Mar-2016 under category 189 (ICT Business and Systems Analyst) for myself as primary applicant and wife and son as dependant applicants. I am currently waiting for the invitation however my wife is 18 weeks pregnant. If I receive the invitation (before the baby is born) and lodge for visa, the CO, during the medical stage, will ask for my wife's X-ray which for obvious reasons can't be done until the baby is born. My question is -

1. Can I go ahead with lodging the visa (for myself, wife and son) before the baby is born? 
2. Can I later get the new-born added to my existing application?
3. If yes, what would be the additional fees applicable for the new-born?

Regards,
Animesh


----------



## DT2702

Subhash Bohra said:


> thanks DT2702 for your reply. Initially, I thought to do that only but some forum member said CO may ask why from different city ?? but then read again in a different thread that PCC is of Country, not city and state.
> 
> So will this be fine if I get PCC from my hometown as it will be faster and easy


PCC is for Police to verify and give a clearance to DIBP that you are not involved in any criminal activity and that there is no case/complaint registered aga
inst you. 

Its not your address proof. 

You can get it done from your Home town....Not a problem.

As mentioned by other members .... you will get more information on dedicated PCC Threads. All the Best. 

Regards
DT2702

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nchandi

Friends, your expert views are needed.
i applied for 190 eoi in december 15, however after points are increased, i have updated same EOI for 189.

Q1.Now considering EOI remains in system for less than a year. shall i create a fresh EOI for 189 with 65 pts?
Q2. Is it possible that i create another id and file EOI for 190 with 70 points ?

Please advice.


----------



## vikaschandra

animesh_bose said:


> Hi All,
> I have filed for EOI on 30-Mar-2016 under category 189 (ICT Business and Systems Analyst) for myself as primary applicant and wife and son as dependant applicants. I am currently waiting for the invitation however my wife is 18 weeks pregnant. If I receive the invitation (before the baby is born) and lodge for visa, the CO, during the medical stage, will ask for my wife's X-ray which for obvious reasons can't be done until the baby is born. My question is -
> 
> 1. Can I go ahead with lodging the visa (for myself, wife and son) before the baby is born?
> 2. Can I later get the new-born added to my existing application?
> 3. If yes, what would be the additional fees applicable for the new-born?
> 
> Regards,
> Animesh


Yes is the answer to your first two questions. You would need to pay AUD 900 for the baby


----------



## MissionAus_2016

What happened today.. almost a dry day today

DIBP.. Pls dont get affected by financial year end and elections !!


----------



## Aagu

Guys,

Any update on 189 VISA invitation list for people with 60 points.
Following are my details by when can I expect an invitation?

Visa 189 ANZSCO Code: 261112
PTE (L90/R87/S90/W88) – Overall 90 : 05 May 2016
EOI submitted: 06 May 2016 ( 60 pts )


----------



## Prathap

animesh_bose said:


> Hi All,
> I have filed for EOI on 30-Mar-2016 under category 189 (ICT Business and Systems Analyst) for myself as primary applicant and wife and son as dependant applicants. I am currently waiting for the invitation however my wife is 18 weeks pregnant. If I receive the invitation (before the baby is born) and lodge for visa, the CO, during the medical stage, will ask for my wife's X-ray which for obvious reasons can't be done until the baby is born. My question is -
> 
> 1. Can I go ahead with lodging the visa (for myself, wife and son) before the baby is born?
> 2. Can I later get the new-born added to my existing application?
> 3. If yes, what would be the additional fees applicable for the new-born?
> 
> Regards,
> Animesh



Answer to your first two questions is Yes. Once CO requests for Medical, then you can request CO to hold on your application due to pregenancy. Once delivery is over, then you can add new baby and proceed with medicals.

3. Same cost as your son.


----------



## aussieby2016

coolrc_04 said:


> Thanks Aussieby2016,
> 
> I am new to this forum. an you please guide me regarding the documents would need in July to support my application? Or if you could guide me to the thread containing this information.
> Your help is much appreciated.
> 
> Regards


Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist
Go through the above link and you would find all necessary document names which are required to be submitted as colour scan copies.....hope it helps....


----------



## simon.ghosh

Noticed following information in the Skill Select portal.

"Note: the following occupation groups have reached their ceilings and no more invitations will be issued during the 2015-16 programme year:

2211 – Accountants
2212 – Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasures
2335 – Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers
2339 – Other Engineering Professionals
2611 – ICT Business and Systems Analysts
2613 – Software and Applications Programmers
2631 – Computer Network and Systems Engineers

In all probability VISA grants are going to dry up as well. So waiting for this month to get over now. 

Wondering if all COs send Delay Notification email or it varies from CO to CO.


----------



## Manu2015

*PR on June 7*

Hey Guys,pls update who all got their PR on June 7th.

Regards,
Rajni


----------



## coolrc_04

*Documents*



aussieby2016;10361826
Go through the above link and you would find all necessary document names which are required to be submitted as colour scan copies.....hope it helps....[/quote said:


> Thanks Aussieby2016.
> 
> I have briefly looked into the documents required. It would be great if you can answer the following questions?
> 
> 1) "You should provide high quality colour scans of the documents supporting your visa application in ImmiAccount." and "you should provide 'certified copies' of original documents, rather than the original documents. "
> 
> I found it contradicting. Am I supposed to upload colored copies of the documents or colored certified copies? Can you please clarify?
> 
> 2) Since I am applying with my wife, what "Genuine relationship evidence" can I provide? We have a combined bank account and a combined internet bill but both of them are less than 6 months old.
> 
> 3) I am not claiming any points for my work experience. Do I still need employment letters with my application? If yes, do I need to provide letters for all the jobs or just the one after graduation?
> 
> Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## vikaschandra

sassy1 said:


> Hi,
> Three questions.
> I have applied for 189. I was requested to provided paternal form that allows my children to immigrate. However, my children do not have a legal father. No-one on their birth certificate.. I filled in the form 1229, but put not applicable for the second parent, as no-one else has legal status. Will this be ok? I don't know what else to do.
> Second question. I can't get a medical for my non-migrating son in his home country until after the 28day deadline the CO has given me to get the docs uploaded. Can I ask for an extension?
> Third. My pcc all have my name without my middle name, which I haven't used for many years. My middle name is not on my passport, but it is on my birth certificate. Do I need new pcc's which include my middle name? I don't know how to get them as my passport doesn't have my middle name. So when I show my ID my middle name is not there. Ideas?
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> 189 Secondary Teacher
> 23/05/2016 AITSL approved
> 25/05/2016 EOI
> 25/05/2016 Invited to apply
> 26/05/2016 Uploaded docs
> 06/06/2016 First CO contact
> 07/06/2016 Added extra docs Form 80 plus form 1229
> Visa?
> IED? What does it stand for anyway?


If possible Try to get a letter from any local Government office that you are single mother and you solely have legal rights to the decision over your childs travel movements and who he/she should live with. Include form 1229 along with the birth certificates that show you as legal parent. 

Write to the CO explaining the situation about not being able to do medicals but you would need concrete reason for that which the CO can consider if he/she can provide extension 

With regards to the the middle name get a declaration done in front of a lawyer and signed which would say that the name of person on the BC is for the same person with this passport number and other legal documents. This would give relation to both the documents. 

IED --> Initial Entry Date


----------



## aussieby2016

coolrc_04 said:


> Thanks Aussieby2016.
> 
> I have briefly looked into the documents required. It would be great if you can answer the following questions?
> 
> 1) "You should provide high quality colour scans of the documents supporting your visa application in ImmiAccount." and "you should provide 'certified copies' of original documents, rather than the original documents. "
> 
> I found it contradicting. Am I supposed to upload colored copies of the documents or colored certified copies? Can you please clarify?
> 
> 2) Since I am applying with my wife, what "Genuine relationship evidence" can I provide? We have a combined bank account and a combined internet bill but both of them are less than 6 months old.
> 
> 3) I am not claiming any points for my work experience. Do I still need employment letters with my application? If yes, do I need to provide letters for all the jobs or just the one after graduation?
> 
> Your help is much appreciated.


1) coloured scan copies are sufficient....
2) don't you have your spouse name in the passport or a marriage certificate.....i guess these would be better.....about the options mentioned by you request some other forum member who has submitted them and got a grant to kindly respond.....
3) if you are not claiming points for work experience then you dont need, yet do mention about them on form 80...... 
Hope it helps.....


----------



## saladdin

I'm an avid follower of the forum. Got the golden mail today with the grant. Actually was shocked when I first got the mail that my SkillSelect EOI has been removed. Thankfully it followed immediately with the grant mail from the Adelaide team (Alisson is my CO).

Have had one hell of an experience in the last 9 months with multiple appeals with CPA and getting >79 in PTE to achieve 70 points after 8 attempts. Thanks to my brother who helped me all along in getting every paper verified and double checked and also for motivating me all along.

I know there is a lot of anxiety for everybody regarding the golden mail. Best thing to do however is to get all documents front-ended with upfront medical and PCC and leave the decision to fate. Also, for workex, I had uploaded every possible document/letter my company had given me since the last 4 years (this includes >48 payslips, 4 years tax certificates, joining letter, confirmation letter, promotion letters, career growth letters, awards, certificates, identity card - literally anything supporting my workex, so that the CO doesn't get an iota of doubt about the workex and start verification process which can be time taking).

Will be starting my job hunting process shortly with the help of the forum. Yet to plan the travel. Pray for me brothers/sisters.

Creating my signature.

189 Management Accountant 221112 

#EOI Submitted: 07-01-2016 

Invited: 27-4-2016 

CO Contact (Asking for all documents) - 11-05-2016
Visa Application submitted, Docs Uploaded Medics, PCC, Form 80: 12-05-2016 

Visa Grant: 07-06-2016

IED: 10-05-2017




jitinbhasin21 said:


> Status as on date, if any updates missing please share..
> 
> 
> 
> JANUARY:
> 
> 1.himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
> 
> 2.hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
> 
> 3.Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
> 
> 4.Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
> 
> 5.Raman123456 || 17 jan
> 
> 6.Ashuaust || 17 jan
> 
> 7.rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 
> 8.civil189 || 22 jan
> 
> 9.Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 
> 10.farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 
> 11.kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
> 
> 12.chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 
> 13.Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 
> 14.gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> 
> 15.zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> 
> FEBRUARY:
> 
> 1.gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 
> 2.kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 
> 3.karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane || GRANT 6 June
> 
> 4.AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 
> 5.alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 
> 6.samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
> 
> 7.onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
> 
> 8.DT2702 || 18 feb
> 
> 9.sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
> 
> 10.zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
> 
> 11.tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
> 
> 12.phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
> 
> 13.jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 
> 14.arjun09 || 25 feb || Brisbane
> 
> 15.Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 
> 16.Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 
> 17.divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 
> 18.rsk1976 || 26 Feb
> 
> MARCH:
> 
> 1.nskarthik4u || 1 mar
> 
> 2.shawn || 2 mar
> 
> 3.sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 
> 4.ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
> 
> 5.ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 
> 6.Abhishek || March 7
> 
> 7.Manpreet89 || 8 Mar
> 
> 8.vakymy || 9 mar
> 
> 9.Abhishek.gupta || 9 mar || adelaide
> 
> 10.MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 
> 11.Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 
> 12.shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 
> 13.sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 
> 14.siddhant || 17 mar
> 
> 15.taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
> 
> 16.selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 
> 17.kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 
> 18.krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
> 
> 19.sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> 
> 20.sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 
> 21.thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 
> 22.kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 
> 23.elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 
> 24.rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 
> 25.jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 
> 26.sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide || GRANT 6/6/2016
> 
> 27.sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> 
> APRIL:
> 
> 1.hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 
> 2.sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
> 
> 3.anikatyayan|| 13th April || Adelaide
> 
> 4.Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 
> 5.DelhiBoy || 25 April || Adelaide
> 
> 6.Sahiledge || 26 Apr
> 
> 7.Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May || GRANT 03 MAY 2016
> 
> 8.conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
> 
> MAY:
> 
> 1.Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
> 
> 2.mcag || 11 May
> 
> 3.Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
> 
> 4.alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
> 
> 5.salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kawal_547

kjamal said:


> I'm an avid follower of the forum. Got the golden mail today with the grant. Actually was shocked when I first got the mail that my SkillSelect EOI has been removed. Thankfully it followed immediately with the grant mail from the Adelaide team (Alisson is my CO).
> 
> Have had one hell of an experience in the last 9 months with multiple appeals with CPA and getting >79 in PTE to achieve 70 points after 8 attempts. Thanks to my brother who helped me all along in getting every paper verified and double checked and also for motivating me all along.
> 
> I know there is a lot of anxiety for everybody regarding the golden mail. Best thing to do however is to get all documents front-ended with upfront medical and PCC and leave the decision to fate. Also, for workex, I had uploaded every possible document/letter my company had given me since the last 4 years (this includes >48 payslips, 4 years tax certificates, joining letter, confirmation letter, promotion letters, career growth letters, awards, certificates, identity card - literally anything supporting my workex, so that the CO doesn't get an iota of doubt about the workex and start verification process which can be time taking).
> 
> Will be starting my job hunting process shortly with the help of the forum. Yet to plan the travel. Party for me brothers/sisters.
> 
> Creating my signature.
> 
> 189 Management Accountant 221112
> 
> #EOI Submitted: 07-01-2016
> 
> Invited: 27-4-2016
> 
> CO Contact (Asking for all documents) - 11-05-2016
> Visa Application submitted, Docs Uploaded Medics, PCC, Form 80: 12-05-2016
> 
> Visa Grant: 07-06-2016
> 
> IED: 10-05-2017
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congratulations buddy

All the best for the journey ahead


----------



## coolrc_04

*Genuine relationship evidence*



jairichi said:


> Send a mail to CO updating him/her the change in email address of that previous employer.


Hello Jairichi,

Since I am applying with my wife, what "Genuine relationship evidence" can I provide? We have a combined bank account and a combined internet bill but both of them are less than 6 months old. 

I greatly appreciate your help.

Regards.


----------



## coolrc_04

aussieby2016 said:


> 1) coloured scan copies are sufficient....
> 2) don't you have your spouse name in the passport or a marriage certificate.....i guess these would be better.....about the options mentioned by you request some other forum member who has submitted them and got a grant to kindly respond.....
> 3) if you are not claiming points for work experience then you dont need, yet do mention about them on form 80......
> Hope it helps.....


Thanks Aussieby2016,

With regards to collecting documents for filing my visa, can I apply with upfront medical? Is it possible to have our medical done up front? Also, is there some expiration date associated with medical examination report? 

Should I also go ahead and apply for PCC for myself and my wife or it is better to wait for their request?

I apologize for taking so much of your time.

Regards.


----------



## jairichi

1. Marriage certificate.
2. Passport if your spouse name is already added.
3.. Any government issued ID card having your name as spouse in your partner's ID with same address.
4. Utility bills or bank statements. Three statements from beginning to last three statements.
5. Birth certificate of your child (if you have).
6. Foreign visa if it has your spouse name in visa.



coolrc_04 said:


> Hello Jairichi,
> 
> Since I am applying with my wife, what "Genuine relationship evidence" can I provide? We have a combined bank account and a combined internet bill but both of them are less than 6 months old.
> 
> I greatly appreciate your help.
> 
> Regards.


----------



## jairichi

1. Yes, you can go for medicals using my health declarations link
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations
Your IED is based on your medicals.
2. Yes, if getting a PCC is going to take time. For example US PCC that requires at least 12 to 15 weeks of wait time.



coolrc_04 said:


> Thanks Aussieby2016,
> 
> With regards to collecting documents for filing my visa, can I apply with upfront medical? Is it possible to have our medical done up front? Also, is there some expiration date associated with medical examination report?
> 
> Should I also go ahead and apply for PCC for myself and my wife or it is better to wait for their request?
> 
> I apologize for taking so much of your time.
> 
> Regards.


----------



## jairichi

animesh_bose said:


> Hi All,
> I have filed for EOI on 30-Mar-2016 under category 189 (ICT Business and Systems Analyst) for myself as primary applicant and wife and son as dependant applicants. I am currently waiting for the invitation however my wife is 18 weeks pregnant. If I receive the invitation (before the baby is born) and lodge for visa, the CO, during the medical stage, will ask for my wife's X-ray which for obvious reasons can't be done until the baby is born. My question is -
> 
> 1. Can I go ahead with lodging the visa (for myself, wife and son) before the baby is born?
> 2. Can I later get the new-born added to my existing application?
> 3. If yes, what would be the additional fees applicable for the new-born?
> 
> Regards,
> Animesh


You need to make sure you inform CO the reason for delay in doing medicals for your spouse. Based on that CO will put your application on hold till your spouse delivers a baby and clears her medicals. Once you get the passport and birth certificate of your baby you can add him/her to your visa application. You would need to pay 900 AUD for visa processing for baby.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats kjamal



kjamal said:


> I'm an avid follower of the forum. Got the golden mail today with the grant. Actually was shocked when I first got the mail that my SkillSelect EOI has been removed. Thankfully it followed immediately with the grant mail from the Adelaide team (Alisson is my CO).
> 
> Have had one hell of an experience in the last 9 months with multiple appeals with CPA and getting >79 in PTE to achieve 70 points after 8 attempts. Thanks to my brother who helped me all along in getting every paper verified and double checked and also for motivating me all along.
> 
> I know there is a lot of anxiety for everybody regarding the golden mail. Best thing to do however is to get all documents front-ended with upfront medical and PCC and leave the decision to fate. Also, for workex, I had uploaded every possible document/letter my company had given me since the last 4 years (this includes >48 payslips, 4 years tax certificates, joining letter, confirmation letter, promotion letters, career growth letters, awards, certificates, identity card - literally anything supporting my workex, so that the CO doesn't get an iota of doubt about the workex and start verification process which can be time taking).
> 
> Will be starting my job hunting process shortly with the help of the forum. Yet to plan the travel. Pray for me brothers/sisters.
> 
> Creating my signature.
> 
> 189 Management Accountant 221112
> 
> #EOI Submitted: 07-01-2016
> 
> Invited: 27-4-2016
> 
> CO Contact (Asking for all documents) - 11-05-2016
> Visa Application submitted, Docs Uploaded Medics, PCC, Form 80: 12-05-2016
> 
> Visa Grant: 07-06-2016
> 
> IED: 10-05-2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

jairichi said:


> 1. Yes, you can go for medicals using my health declarations link
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations
> Your IED is based on your medicals.
> 2. Yes, if getting a PCC is going to take time. For example US PCC that requires at least 12 to 15 weeks of wait time.


Just to add on....your medicals are valid for one year only....and earliest expiry of your medicals or pcc becomes your IED (INITIAL ENTRY DATE the date by which you need to enter Australia)


----------



## coolrc_04

*Thanks*



aussieby2016 said:


> Just to add on....your medicals are valid for one year only....and earliest expiry of your medicals or pcc becomes your IED (INITIAL ENTRY DATE the date by which you need to enter Australia)


Thank you for sharing this information.


----------



## raman123456

Industrial Engineer || 60 points || 233511 

25-09-2015 || EOI Submitted (189)
22-11-2015 || EOI Invite 
17-01-2016 || Visa Lodge
05-02-2016 || CO Contact Additional Documents Required
11-02-2016 || Additional Document Submitted
06-06-2016 || STILL WAITING FOR GRANT

NO ENQUIRY AT EMPLOYERS


KINDLY GUIDE WHAT TO DO NEXT.......................... ?????????????


----------



## MissionAus_2016

raman123456 said:


> Industrial Engineer || 60 points || 233511
> 
> 25-09-2015 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 22-11-2015 || EOI Invite
> 17-01-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 05-02-2016 || CO Contact Additional Documents Required
> 11-02-2016 || Additional Document Submitted
> 06-06-2016 || STILL WAITING FOR GRANT
> 
> NO ENQUIRY AT EMPLOYERS
> 
> 
> KINDLY GUIDE WHAT TO DO NEXT.......................... ?????????????


I suggest call them tomorrow morning and first inform them that your case has passed 4 months so would like to just know if CO has got back to the case as the documents that he requested 3 months ago. Basically just stress on the point that if CO has got back and working on the case and do not stress on that when your grant will be finalized. This will most probably make DIBP person to actually check your application and give you relevant updates.

All the best!!


----------



## Manu2015

Hey Raman..u dint mail/call to DIBP after 11/02??



raman123456 said:


> Industrial Engineer || 60 points || 233511
> 
> 25-09-2015 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 22-11-2015 || EOI Invite
> 17-01-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 05-02-2016 || CO Contact Additional Documents Required
> 11-02-2016 || Additional Document Submitted
> 06-06-2016 || STILL WAITING FOR GRANT
> 
> NO ENQUIRY AT EMPLOYERS
> 
> 
> KINDLY GUIDE WHAT TO DO NEXT.......................... ?????????????


----------



## e.abdelaal

*Visa Initial Fees and Spouse Functional English*

Dear all,

First, I would like to thank you all for your valuable feedback and posts, it really helps a lot. 

could you please help me to find an answer for the following question:

-After receiving the Invitation, I should lodge visa application: do I need to pay any fees at this point or the fees will be at final stage before grant?

-If I lodged the application and did not provide "Functional-English" evidence for my wife, can I provide such evidence later? I mean still my wife did not take the IELTS exam and we are planning to do ASAP next month, so can I lodge the application then later provide the test result?


Thanks to all,


----------



## salmangillani

e.abdelaal said:


> Dear all,
> 
> First, I would like to thank you all for your valuable feedback and posts, it really helps a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could you please help me to find an answer for the following question:
> 
> -After receiving the Invitation, I should lodge visa application: do I need to pay any fees at this point or the fees will be at final stage before grant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -If I lodged the application and did not provide "Functional-English" evidence for my wife, can I provide such evidence later? I mean still my wife did not take the IELTS exam and we are planning to do ASAP next month, so can I lodge the application then later provide the test result?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all,


1. You have to pay fees when you lodging the visa.

2. Better to lodge visa when everything is handy.


----------



## nchandi

Please respond



nchandi said:


> Friends, your expert views are needed.
> i applied for 190 eoi in december 15, however after points are increased, i have updated same EOI for 189.
> 
> Q1.Now considering EOI remains in system for less than a year. shall i create a fresh EOI for 189 with 65 pts?
> Q2. Is it possible that i create another id and file EOI for 190 with 70 points ?
> Q3. can i create ImmiAccount before invitation? will it be helpful?
> 
> Please advice.


----------



## conjoinme

kjamal said:


> I'm an avid follower of the forum. Got the golden mail today with the grant. Will be starting my job hunting process shortly with the help of the forum. Yet to plan the travel. Pray for me brothers/sisters.
> 
> Creating my signature.
> 
> 189 Management Accountant 221112
> 
> #EOI Submitted: 07-01-2016
> 
> Invited: 27-4-2016
> 
> CO Contact (Asking for all documents) - 11-05-2016
> Visa Application submitted, Docs Uploaded Medics, PCC, Form 80: 12-05-2016
> 
> Visa Grant: 07-06-2016
> 
> IED: 10-05-2017
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congrats and Good Luck for job hunt!


----------



## conjoinme

nchandi said:


> Please respond


You haven't mentioned how the points got increased. however, here are my 2 cents.

Q1. EOI is valid for 2 years from the date it is created.
Q2. You can create new EOI or you can update 190 in the same. Your choice.
Q3. Not sure what you want to do creating it beforehand. If you want to finish medical yes, there is different thread for doing medicals before lodging visa. Search the forum.


----------



## irshadali999

Friends, I was a silent spectator of this group for the last few months...
Now I want to share some happiness

Today morning 03:47 IST we received our Golden Mail...Me, wife and son

I decided to avoid an agent after going through this forum and it was a right decision.
This forum and group has been helpful in all the stages..a lot of persons to name
I thank all the people for their valuable information

Visa Lodge : Feb 14th
CO Contact : 29th Feb (Form 80,1221,Medical)
request completed: 25th March
.....wait...
.....again wait....
......long wait...
Visa Grant : 8th June
IED: 24th March 2017

I became restless and called DIPB on 2nd of June, i dont know if it helped

My wife was the primary applicant and as far as we know there was no verification

My advice to the new applicants would be to front load all the documents including form 80,1221,medical, PCC etc.
Dont wait for CO to ask so that you have a chance to get speedy grant..


Good luck for all the waiting people and its on the way..
If your waiting time has passed 90 days after CO contact..just give them a call..
It may help..

Thanks once again for all your help

A


----------



## alexdegzy

irshadali999 said:


> Friends, I was a silent spectator of this group for the last few months...
> Now I want to share some happiness
> 
> Today morning 03:47 IST we received our Golden Mail...Me, wife and son
> 
> I decided to avoid an agent after going through this forum and it was a right decision.
> This forum and group has been helpful in all the stages..a lot of persons to name
> I thank all the people for their valuable information
> 
> Visa Lodge : Feb 14th
> CO Contact : 29th Feb (Form 80,1221,Medical)
> request completed: 25th March
> .....wait...
> .....again wait....
> ......long wait...
> Visa Grant : 8th June
> IED: 24th March 2017
> 
> I became restless and called DIPB on 2nd of June, i dont know if it helped
> 
> My wife was the primary applicant and as far as we know there was no verification
> 
> My advice to the new applicants would be to front load all the documents including form 80,1221,medical, PCC etc.
> Dont wait for CO to ask so that you have a chance to get speedy grant..
> 
> 
> Good luck for all the waiting people and its on the way..
> If your waiting time has passed 90 days after CO contact..just give them a call..
> It may help..
> 
> Thanks once again for all your help
> 
> A




Congrats!


----------



## Raiyan

irshadali999 said:


> Friends, I was a silent spectator of this group for the last few months...
> Now I want to share some happiness
> 
> Today morning 03:47 IST we received our Golden Mail...Me, wife and son
> 
> I decided to avoid an agent after going through this forum and it was a right decision.
> This forum and group has been helpful in all the stages..a lot of persons to name
> I thank all the people for their valuable information
> 
> Visa Lodge : Feb 14th
> CO Contact : 29th Feb (Form 80,1221,Medical)
> request completed: 25th March
> .....wait...
> .....again wait....
> ......long wait...
> Visa Grant : 8th June
> IED: 24th March 2017
> 
> I became restless and called DIPB on 2nd of June, i dont know if it helped
> 
> My wife was the primary applicant and as far as we know there was no verification
> 
> My advice to the new applicants would be to front load all the documents including form 80,1221,medical, PCC etc.
> Dont wait for CO to ask so that you have a chance to get speedy grant..
> 
> 
> Good luck for all the waiting people and its on the way..
> If your waiting time has passed 90 days after CO contact..just give them a call..
> It may help..
> 
> Thanks once again for all your help
> 
> A


Congrats dude and all the very best for your future endeavors.


----------



## jschopra

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi Chopra,
> 
> I guess I missed out your post regarding the call to DIBP.Can you please share your experience calling DIBP and their reply back.Cause I am also thinking once calling them as it is been now 94 days after lodging the application
> 
> thanks,


Hi,

Sorry for the late reply. I gave DIBP a call and it was answered by a guy. It went like below:

He asked me who the application is for?
I answered it is for me.

He asked when I applied?
I told him 23rd Feb.

He asked have you had a CO contact and when did that happen?
I said yes I have had a contact on 9th March.

He said did they ask for any documents and when did you gave all of them?
I said they asked for documents and uploaded all on 23rd March.

He then asked for my passport no., full name and DoB to confirm.
I told him the details. He put me on hold for a minute to check.

He came back to say that he can see I have given him all the documents. He then again asked me to hold so that he can check one more thing (I got worried at that point)

He came back and said that there has been genuine unintentional delay in your application. But it is due to be looked upon very shortly. But I can not tell you any dates as to when. But rest assured we have not forgotten about your application. He then told me that I am adding a note to your application about you having called. 

I probed him again for a date but he didn't give me any.

That's it. That was the call. Got me hopeful. But its draining again.


----------



## Sahiledge

jschopra said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. I gave DIBP a call and it was answered by a guy. It went like below:
> 
> He asked me who the application is for?
> I answered it is for me.
> 
> He asked when I applied?
> I told him 23rd Feb.
> 
> He asked have you had a CO contact and when did that happen?
> I said yes I have had a contact on 9th March.
> 
> He said did they ask for any documents and when did you gave all of them?
> I said they asked for documents and uploaded all on 23rd March.
> 
> He then asked for my passport no., full name and DoB to confirm.
> I told him the details. He put me on hold for a minute to check.
> 
> He came back to say that he can see I have given him all the documents. He then again asked me to hold so that he can check one more thing (I got worried at that point)
> 
> He came back and said that there has been genuine unintentional delay in your application. But it is due to be looked upon very shortly. But I can not tell you any dates as to when. But rest assured we have not forgotten about your application. He then told me that I am adding a note to your application about you having called.
> 
> I probed him again for a date but he didn't give me any.
> 
> That's it. That was the call. Got me hopeful. But its draining again.


It seems your grant is already on its way....


----------



## mohsinahmed84

jschopra said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. I gave DIBP a call and it was answered by a guy. It went like below:
> 
> He asked me who the application is for?
> I answered it is for me.
> 
> He asked when I applied?
> I told him 23rd Feb.
> 
> He asked have you had a CO contact and when did that happen?
> I said yes I have had a contact on 9th March.
> 
> He said did they ask for any documents and when did you gave all of them?
> I said they asked for documents and uploaded all on 23rd March.
> 
> He then asked for my passport no., full name and DoB to confirm.
> I told him the details. He put me on hold for a minute to check.
> 
> He came back to say that he can see I have given him all the documents. He then again asked me to hold so that he can check one more thing (I got worried at that point)
> 
> He came back and said that there has been genuine unintentional delay in your application. But it is due to be looked upon very shortly. But I can not tell you any dates as to when. But rest assured we have not forgotten about your application. He then told me that I am adding a note to your application about you having called.
> 
> I probed him again for a date but he didn't give me any.
> 
> That's it. That was the call. Got me hopeful. But its draining again.


I called them and got exactly same response. Do not know when we can see golden email.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

irshadali999 said:


> Friends, I was a silent spectator of this group for the last few months...
> Now I want to share some happiness
> 
> Today morning 03:47 IST we received our Golden Mail...Me, wife and son
> 
> I decided to avoid an agent after going through this forum and it was a right decision.
> This forum and group has been helpful in all the stages..a lot of persons to name
> I thank all the people for their valuable information
> 
> Visa Lodge : Feb 14th
> CO Contact : 29th Feb (Form 80,1221,Medical)
> request completed: 25th March
> .....wait...
> .....again wait....
> ......long wait...
> Visa Grant : 8th June
> IED: 24th March 2017
> 
> I became restless and called DIPB on 2nd of June, i dont know if it helped
> 
> My wife was the primary applicant and as far as we know there was no verification
> 
> My advice to the new applicants would be to front load all the documents including form 80,1221,medical, PCC etc.
> Dont wait for CO to ask so that you have a chance to get speedy grant..
> 
> 
> Good luck for all the waiting people and its on the way..
> If your waiting time has passed 90 days after CO contact..just give them a call..
> It may help..
> 
> Thanks once again for all your help
> 
> A


Congratulations


----------



## MissionAus_2016

irshadali999 said:


> Friends, I was a silent spectator of this group for the last few months...
> Now I want to share some happiness
> 
> Today morning 03:47 IST we received our Golden Mail...Me, wife and son
> 
> I decided to avoid an agent after going through this forum and it was a right decision.
> This forum and group has been helpful in all the stages..a lot of persons to name
> I thank all the people for their valuable information
> 
> Visa Lodge : Feb 14th
> CO Contact : 29th Feb (Form 80,1221,Medical)
> request completed: 25th March
> .....wait...
> .....again wait....
> ......long wait...
> Visa Grant : 8th June
> IED: 24th March 2017
> 
> I became restless and called DIPB on 2nd of June, i dont know if it helped
> 
> My wife was the primary applicant and as far as we know there was no verification
> 
> My advice to the new applicants would be to front load all the documents including form 80,1221,medical, PCC etc.
> Dont wait for CO to ask so that you have a chance to get speedy grant..
> 
> 
> Good luck for all the waiting people and its on the way..
> If your waiting time has passed 90 days after CO contact..just give them a call..
> It may help..
> 
> Thanks once again for all your help
> 
> A


Congratulations Man......

Couple of things if you could answer please:
1. In which category you filed
2. What all you asked when you called them on 2nd june.


----------



## vsingh9256

Hi Everyone,
I am a passive reader of this forum and I must say that this forum is very helpful for the people applying PR to Australia. I have a small inquiry from all experienced members.
I am a Mechanical Engineer and I had applied for Visa 189 on 29/04/2016 and was contacted by CO ( Adelaide) on 07/05/2016 requesting medical and PCC (india) for me and spouse which I uploaded on 13/05/2016 and from that time my status on Immi account is "assessment in progress ". 

Is is possible that i and my spouse can go to singapore for a stay of 3 months for some official trip and in the time being at singapore we may receive our grant and can directly go to Australia without returning to India.

Please guide me so that i can plan my trip accordingly.
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Does DIBP started working since 8AM in the morning as today's GRANT came at 3:47IST which is 8:17 Australian time !!

Also if we virtually imagine, DIBP personnel would have come to office at 8AM, opened his system/laptop and got settled down and then within minutes he decided and gave the GRANT. This seems all happened within first 17 minutes. 

A great luck for the recipient and it seems DIBP personnel are working in extended shifts and on toes due to heavy workload.


----------



## jschopra

vsingh9256 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am a passive reader of this forum and I must say that this forum is very helpful for the people applying PR to Australia. I have a small inquiry from all experienced members.
> I am a Mechanical Engineer and I had applied for Visa 189 on 29/04/2016 and was contacted by CO ( Adelaide) on 07/05/2016 requesting medical and PCC (india) for me and spouse which I uploaded on 13/05/2016 and from that time my status on Immi account is "assessment in progress ".
> 
> Is is possible that i and my spouse can go to singapore for a stay of 3 months for some official trip and in the time being at singapore we may receive our grant and can directly go to Australia without returning to India.
> 
> Please guide me so that i can plan my trip accordingly.
> Thanks in Advance.


Yes it is absolutely possible. You just need to update the CO about the travel.
And if the grant comes, you can enter Australia from there. There is no restriction on entering Australia from anywhere.


----------



## conjoinme

vsingh9256 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am a passive reader of this forum and I must say that this forum is very helpful for the people applying PR to Australia. I have a small inquiry from all experienced members.
> I am a Mechanical Engineer and I had applied for Visa 189 on 29/04/2016 and was contacted by CO ( Adelaide) on 07/05/2016 requesting medical and PCC (india) for me and spouse which I uploaded on 13/05/2016 and from that time my status on Immi account is "assessment in progress ".
> 
> Is is possible that i and my spouse can go to singapore for a stay of 3 months for some official trip and in the time being at singapore we may receive our grant and can directly go to Australia without returning to India.
> 
> Please guide me so that i can plan my trip accordingly.
> Thanks in Advance.


You can, make sure you update DIBP about your new address and contact details. Only downside is that if CO needs any extra medical test (very less probability if you are healthy and no medical history) you would need to arrange for those.


----------



## dinusubba

vsingh9256 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am a passive reader of this forum and I must say that this forum is very helpful for the people applying PR to Australia. I have a small inquiry from all experienced members.
> I am a Mechanical Engineer and I had applied for Visa 189 on 29/04/2016 and was contacted by CO ( Adelaide) on 07/05/2016 requesting medical and PCC (india) for me and spouse which I uploaded on 13/05/2016 and from that time my status on Immi account is "assessment in progress ".
> 
> Is is possible that i and my spouse can go to singapore for a stay of 3 months for some official trip and in the time being at singapore we may receive our grant and can directly go to Australia without returning to India.
> 
> Please guide me so that i can plan my trip accordingly.
> Thanks in Advance.


Yes it is possible. If you have a valid visa you can fly from Singapore to Australia. Be sure to update your contact details and address as your assessment is still in process.


----------



## aussieby2016

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Does DIBP started working since 8AM in the morning as today's GRANT came at 3:47IST which is 8:17 Australian time !!
> 
> Also if we virtually imagine, DIBP personnel would have come to office at 8AM, opened his system/laptop and got settled down and then within minutes he decided and gave the GRANT. This seems all happened within first 17 minutes.
> 
> A great luck for the recipient and it seems DIBP personnel are working in extended shifts and on toes due to heavy workload.


one really cannot predict anything about DIBP......


----------



## conjoinme

irshadali999 said:


> Friends, I was a silent spectator of this group for the last few months...
> Now I want to share some happiness
> 
> Today morning 03:47 IST we received our Golden Mail...Me, wife and son
> 
> I decided to avoid an agent after going through this forum and it was a right decision.
> This forum and group has been helpful in all the stages..a lot of persons to name
> I thank all the people for their valuable information
> 
> Visa Lodge : Feb 14th
> CO Contact : 29th Feb (Form 80,1221,Medical)
> request completed: 25th March
> .....wait...
> .....again wait....
> ......long wait...
> Visa Grant : 8th June
> IED: 24th March 2017
> 
> I became restless and called DIPB on 2nd of June, i dont know if it helped
> 
> My wife was the primary applicant and as far as we know there was no verification
> 
> My advice to the new applicants would be to front load all the documents including form 80,1221,medical, PCC etc.
> Dont wait for CO to ask so that you have a chance to get speedy grant..
> 
> 
> Good luck for all the waiting people and its on the way..
> If your waiting time has passed 90 days after CO contact..just give them a call..
> It may help..
> 
> Thanks once again for all your help
> 
> A


Congratulations!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Hi Chopra..

That went pretty smooth..

All the best.. your almost there..


Shawn



jschopra said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. I gave DIBP a call and it was answered by a guy. It went like below:
> 
> He asked me who the application is for?
> I answered it is for me.
> 
> He asked when I applied?
> I told him 23rd Feb.
> 
> He asked have you had a CO contact and when did that happen?
> I said yes I have had a contact on 9th March.
> 
> He said did they ask for any documents and when did you gave all of them?
> I said they asked for documents and uploaded all on 23rd March.
> 
> He then asked for my passport no., full name and DoB to confirm.
> I told him the details. He put me on hold for a minute to check.
> 
> He came back to say that he can see I have given him all the documents. He then again asked me to hold so that he can check one more thing (I got worried at that point)
> 
> He came back and said that there has been genuine unintentional delay in your application. But it is due to be looked upon very shortly. But I can not tell you any dates as to when. But rest assured we have not forgotten about your application. He then told me that I am adding a note to your application about you having called.
> 
> I probed him again for a date but he didn't give me any.
> 
> That's it. That was the call. Got me hopeful. But its draining again.


----------



## jschopra

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Hi Chopra..
> 
> That went pretty smooth..
> 
> All the best.. your almost there..
> 
> 
> Shawn


Thanks a lot mate.
Expecting it around 9th i.e. tomorrow when it'll be 90 days from CO contact.

You hang in there. Your grant must be on its way too.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Folks.. I have received this email from Agent recently::

_______________
Please be advised that as per the discussion we had with DIBP, the visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Migration category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard time-frames.

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2015-16 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year. So the expected visa Grant will be July 2016 onward.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, DIBP cannot give us an indication as to the likely time-frame for finalization of the submitted applications.
________________

How valid it is and if really there is any capping to the categories in GRANTing 189 VISAs as I have not read anywhere on border.au website

I applied under subclass-189 and category is ICT BA.


----------



## andreyx108b

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Folks.. I have received this email from Agent recently:: _______________ Please be advised that as per the discussion we had with DIBP, the visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Migration category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard time-frames. The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2015-16 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year. So the expected visa Grant will be July 2016 onward. As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, DIBP cannot give us an indication as to the likely time-frame for finalization of the submitted applications. ________________ How valid it is and if really there is any capping to the categories in GRANTing 189 VISAs as I have not read anywhere on border.au website I applied under subclass-189 and category is ICT BA.


Its normal.

Read migration plan.


----------



## aussieby2016

andreyx108b said:


> Its normal.
> 
> Read migration plan.


andreyx in that case will there be any notification from DIBP as to by what date are the grants going freeze for FY 2015-16...and when do the grants restart in july???


----------



## irshadali999

1. 263111
2. introduced myself and I asked for the status of application..he asked for lodge date and CO contact date. then it was normal standard reply..I also asked if they need any more documents or information..he said no.. it was really short..



jitinbhasin21 said:


> Congratulations Man......
> 
> Couple of things if you could answer please:
> 1. In which category you filed
> 2. What all you asked when you called them on 2nd june.


----------



## kanz12

It has been a 132 days today. still nothing. no verification either. Guys , in case I plan to travel before the grant happens will I have to update the CO? In case I travel after the grant do I have to update the CO.


----------



## sridevimca20022

jschopra said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. I gave DIBP a call and it was answered by a guy. It went like below:
> 
> He asked me who the application is for?
> I answered it is for me.
> 
> He asked when I applied?
> I told him 23rd Feb.
> 
> He asked have you had a CO contact and when did that happen?
> I said yes I have had a contact on 9th March.
> 
> He said did they ask for any documents and when did you gave all of them?
> I said they asked for documents and uploaded all on 23rd March.
> 
> He then asked for my passport no., full name and DoB to confirm.
> I told him the details. He put me on hold for a minute to check.
> 
> He came back to say that he can see I have given him all the documents. He then again asked me to hold so that he can check one more thing (I got worried at that point)
> 
> He came back and said that there has been genuine unintentional delay in your application. But it is due to be looked upon very shortly. But I can not tell you any dates as to when. But rest assured we have not forgotten about your application. He then told me that I am adding a note to your application about you having called.
> 
> I probed him again for a date but he didn't give me any.
> 
> That's it. That was the call. Got me hopeful. But its draining again.


Thanks Chopra.I am sure that ur grant is on the way.


----------



## SudarshanPahwa

Hi Guys,

I am planning to apply for the 189 visa. 

I have completed my B.E in *Electrical and Electronics*. I have 4+ years of *software development* work experience (Which includes 7 months of *paid internship*). Is paid internship accounted for work experience? If so, will I get points for work experience? 

I have appeared for IELTS and received a 7 band in all sections. Without work experience my points sum up to be 55. I am thinking of appearing for PTE to get 79 in each section. Please let me know your thoughts on how I can improve my profile. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MissionAus_2016

andreyx108b said:


> Its normal.
> 
> Read migration plan.


Can you please elaborate a bit more.


----------



## puri.abhi

Hi All,

I have lodged my visa application on 07/06/2016. Now uploading all documents and will be completing the same by end of this week including PCC, medicals, form 80 and 1221.

Can anyone please help me on , what is the average time to get the Grant ? Also what is there anything else which I need to take care of to speed up grant process.

Please help.


Thanks,
Abhi 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PTE Academic (23/02/2016) : 70 Overall (Proficient) || Skill : Analyst Programmer - 261311 || ACS (06/04/2016) : Positive || Partner skills qualifications : Positive || EOI : Submitted (08/04/2016) || Invitation : 25/05/2016 || Visa Lodge : 07/06/2016 || PCC : 07/06/2016 || Documents Uploaded : In Progress ||


----------



## Abhi6060

puri.abhi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 07/06/2016. Now uploading all documents and will be completing the same by end of this week including PCC, medicals, form 80 and 1221.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone please help me on , what is the average time to get the Grant ? Also what is there anything else which I need to take care of to speed up grant process.
> 
> 
> 
> Please help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Abhi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> PTE Academic (23/02/2016) : 70 Overall (Proficient) || Skill : Analyst Programmer - 261311 || ACS (06/04/2016) : Positive || Partner skills qualifications : Positive || EOI : Submitted (08/04/2016) || Invitation : 25/05/2016 || Visa Lodge : 07/06/2016 || PCC : 07/06/2016 || Documents Uploaded : In Progress ||




Average time-1 to 6 month. 
To speed up the process- upload every possible documents before CO is assigned(within 10 days). Including resume, form 80 and 1221 and sufficient documents to prove employment.


----------



## aussieby2016

puri.abhi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 07/06/2016. Now uploading all documents and will be completing the same by end of this week including PCC, medicals, form 80 and 1221.
> 
> Can anyone please help me on , what is the average time to get the Grant ? Also what is there anything else which I need to take care of to speed up grant process.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Abhi
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> PTE Academic (23/02/2016) : 70 Overall (Proficient) || Skill : Analyst Programmer - 261311 || ACS (06/04/2016) : Positive || Partner skills qualifications : Positive || EOI : Submitted (08/04/2016) || Invitation : 25/05/2016 || Visa Lodge : 07/06/2016 || PCC : 07/06/2016 || Documents Uploaded : In Progress ||


These days its pure luck, nothing certain can be said.....but yes 90 days +2-3 weeks for direct grant (if all documents are ok and CO is satisfied with them)....else if CO asks for any, it take any time ranging from a few days to a few months.....just ensure to upload as many documents as you can including employment details of all companies you have worked in...All the best for your grant......


----------



## Sush1

I gave DIBP a call today and it was answered by a girl. It was almost similar till the last point. It went like this:

She asked me who the application is for?
I answered it is for me.

She asked when I applied?
I told him 1st April.

She asked have you had a CO contact and when did that happen?
I said yes I have had a contact on 21st April.


She said That CO asked for these documents from you.
I said that I uploaded all the documents by 28th April so nothing is pending now.

She then asked for my passport no., full name and DoB to confirm.
I told her the details. She put me on hold for a minute to check.

She then told me that my documents are uploaded. She then told me that it will take more 4 weeks for you to get grant if everything is fine.

I asked her about the procedure. 

She told me that after you upload the documents nobody sees your application for 28 days and after that it takes around 4 to 6 weeks. So in your case they will take 4 weeks more. They might look at it early if they are free (At this point I wanted to ask, what is the meaning of free, its their job. But I thought to be Silent)

I probe twice more to understand the process clearly. Lady was good so she didn't scold me but I wanted the thing to be clear.

She asked me if I want to ask anything else. (At this time, I thought to say tell the CO to give me grant). I said No. I did thank her for being courteous throughout the call.

That's it. That was the call.

Hope to get something positive soon.



jschopra said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. I gave DIBP a call and it was answered by a guy. It went like below:
> 
> He asked me who the application is for?
> I answered it is for me.
> 
> He asked when I applied?
> I told him 23rd Feb.
> 
> He asked have you had a CO contact and when did that happen?
> I said yes I have had a contact on 9th March.
> 
> He said did they ask for any documents and when did you gave all of them?
> I said they asked for documents and uploaded all on 23rd March.
> 
> He then asked for my passport no., full name and DoB to confirm.
> I told him the details. He put me on hold for a minute to check.
> 
> He came back to say that he can see I have given him all the documents. He then again asked me to hold so that he can check one more thing (I got worried at that point)
> 
> He came back and said that there has been genuine unintentional delay in your application. But it is due to be looked upon very shortly. But I can not tell you any dates as to when. But rest assured we have not forgotten about your application. He then told me that I am adding a note to your application about you having called.
> 
> I probed him again for a date but he didn't give me any.
> 
> That's it. That was the call. Got me hopeful. But its draining again.


----------



## manpreet89

jschopra said:


> Thanks a lot mate.
> Expecting it around 9th i.e. tomorrow when it'll be 90 days from CO contact.
> 
> You hang in there. Your grant must be on its way too.


Hello jschopra
I have applied through MARA agent. Do you think i can still call DiBP directly to know the status. Maybe there is unintentional delay like urs.


----------



## zeeshan355

Sush1 said:


> I gave DIBP a call today and it was answered by a girl. It was almost similar till the last point. It went like this:
> 
> She asked me who the application is for?
> I answered it is for me.
> 
> She asked when I applied?
> I told him 1st April.
> 
> She asked have you had a CO contact and when did that happen?
> I said yes I have had a contact on 21st April.
> 
> 
> She said That CO asked for these documents from you.
> I said that I uploaded all the documents by 28th April so nothing is pending now.
> 
> She then asked for my passport no., full name and DoB to confirm.
> I told her the details. She put me on hold for a minute to check.
> 
> She then told me that my documents are uploaded. She then told me that it will take more 4 weeks for you to get grant if everything is fine.
> 
> I asked her about the procedure.
> 
> She told me that after you upload the documents nobody sees your application for 28 days and after that it takes around 4 to 6 weeks. So in your case they will take 4 weeks more. They might look at it early if they are free (At this point I wanted to ask, what is the meaning of free, its their job. But I thought to be Silent)
> 
> I probe twice more to understand the process clearly. Lady was good so she didn't scold me but I wanted the thing to be clear.
> 
> She asked me if I want to ask anything else. (At this time, I thought to say tell the CO to give me grant). I said No. I did thank her for being courteous throughout the call.
> 
> That's it. That was the call.
> 
> Hope to get something positive soon.


Wow sush u had a detailed conversation with he lady, may b she liked u..
great insight for ppl like us waiting for grant...
every new call, new version, new theory but still same wait...
hope things gets cleared soon...and we all get our long awaited grants at the earliest.


----------



## gnt

jschopra said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. I gave DIBP a call and it was answered by a guy. It went like below:
> 
> He asked me who the application is for?
> I answered it is for me.
> 
> He asked when I applied?
> I told him 23rd Feb.
> 
> He asked have you had a CO contact and when did that happen?
> I said yes I have had a contact on 9th March.
> 
> He said did they ask for any documents and when did you gave all of them?
> I said they asked for documents and uploaded all on 23rd March.
> 
> He then asked for my passport no., full name and DoB to confirm.
> I told him the details. He put me on hold for a minute to check.
> 
> He came back to say that he can see I have given him all the documents. He then again asked me to hold so that he can check one more thing (I got worried at that point)
> 
> He came back and said that there has been genuine unintentional delay in your application. But it is due to be looked upon very shortly. But I can not tell you any dates as to when. But rest assured we have not forgotten about your application. He then told me that I am adding a note to your application about you having called.
> 
> I probed him again for a date but he didn't give me any.
> 
> That's it. That was the call. Got me hopeful. But its draining again.


Chopra Sb, 

Soon you will get a grant inshaAllah


----------



## sumM

*Additional of baby in application?*

What is easier -

1. putting application on hold for new-born addition 

2. adding new born after PR has been granted?





jairichi said:


> You need to make sure you inform CO the reason for delay in doing medicals for your spouse. Based on that CO will put your application on hold till your spouse delivers a baby and clears her medicals. Once you get the passport and birth certificate of your baby you can add him/her to your visa application. You would need to pay 900 AUD for visa processing for baby.


----------



## Sush1

I am not sure about liking. 

But I am little more hopeful today to get the grant soon.

Best of Luck to everybody. Everybody has waited for this one and everybody should get a grant. 



zeeshan355 said:


> Wow sush u had a detailed conversation with he lady, may b she liked u..
> great insight for ppl like us waiting for grant...
> every new call, new version, new theory but still same wait...
> hope things gets cleared soon...and we all get our long awaited grants at the earliest.


----------



## jschopra

manpreet89 said:


> Hello jschopra
> I have applied through MARA agent. Do you think i can still call DiBP directly to know the status. Maybe there is unintentional delay like urs.


Hey mate,

I have applied through an agent too. You can surely give them a call.
My agent refused to call straight away. Saying we "can not" call them. We can "only" follow up by email.

So go ahead and call them. But wait till you complete like 100 days from visa lodge. Don't call to early.

I will complete 90 days from CO contact tomorrow.


----------



## jschopra

gnt said:


> Chopra Sb,
> 
> Soon you will get a grant inshaAllah


Thanks a lot mate. I hope its soon. I'll complete 90 days from CO contact tomorrow. Hope I get the grant in this week.

Best of luck and speedy grant to you too.


----------



## jschopra

sridevimca20022 said:


> Thanks Chopra.I am sure that ur grant is on the way.


Thanks a lot. I do hope it is on its way. 
Best of luck and speedy grant to you too.


----------



## aussieby2016

Sush1 said:


> I am not sure about liking.
> 
> But I am little more hopeful today to get the grant soon.
> 
> Best of Luck to everybody. Everybody has waited for this one and everybody should get a grant.


after all at this point of time, grants stand far more important than the likes..


----------



## sassy1

*Thanks*



vikaschandra said:


> If possible Try to get a letter from any local Government office that you are single mother and you solely have legal rights to the decision over your childs travel movements and who he/she should live with. Include form 1229 along with the birth certificates that show you as legal parent.
> 
> Write to the CO explaining the situation about not being able to do medicals but you would need concrete reason for that which the CO can consider if he/she can provide extension
> 
> With regards to the the middle name get a declaration done in front of a lawyer and signed which would say that the name of person on the BC is for the same person with this passport number and other legal documents. This would give relation to both the documents.
> 
> IED --> Initial Entry Date


Thank you. I will try to do these things.


----------



## manpreet89

jschopra said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> I have applied through an agent too. You can surely give them a call.
> My agent refused to call straight away. Saying we "can not" call them. We can "only" follow up by email.
> 
> So go ahead and call them. But wait till you complete like 100 days from visa lodge. Don't call to early.
> 
> I will complete 90 days from CO contact tomorrow.


Thanks you jschopra
My agent says the same thing we cnt call..we can only email.
anyway today i completed 90 days from the date of visa lodge. I will wait for couple of weeks before calling. I think this will be appropriate. By that time your golden mail may arrive too. 
Wish you good luck ahead.

Thanks again


----------



## dinusubba

aussieby2016 said:


> sounds weird.....because I uploaded documents after clicking on Information provided button, and my IMMI account shows the later date as last updated.....





dinusubba said:


> Interesting, anyways I will try out something today and let you all know. Not sure how DIBP prioritize the applications they might put my application back in the queue seeing the recent updated date. But I don't mind waiting if it is the case.



Just uploaded few more attachments to my account and the last updated date is showing 10th May only i.e the day when I clicked Information Provided button.


----------



## aussieby2016

dinusubba said:


> Just uploaded few more attachments to my account and the last updated date is showing 10th May only i.e the day when I clicked Information Provided button.


hard to say anything as mine changed to the recent one......seniors can advise on the same.....


----------



## andreyx108b

aussieby2016 said:


> andreyx in that case will there be any notification from DIBP as to by what date are the grants going freeze for FY 2015-16...and when do the grants restart in july???


Notification is a delay mail, not all applicants will get it. They would resume July the 1st I assume.


----------



## jairichi

sumM said:


> What is easier -
> 
> 1. putting application on hold for new-born addition
> 
> 2. adding new born after PR has been granted?


Option 1 is the way to go. Option 2 will bring a huge delay and unnecessary stress to you and your family as you cannot add your newborn to your application as visa was already granted to you both. It will be a visa sponsorship for your newborn and so it involves separate processing and hence the delay. Option 3 will be to have the baby born in Australia and I believe in that case baby gets Australian passport.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...d-outside-australia-after-grant-189-visa.html


----------



## jairichi

kanz12 said:


> It has been a 132 days today. still nothing. no verification either. Guys , in case I plan to travel before the grant happens will I have to update the CO? In case I travel after the grant do I have to update the CO.


Before your PR grant you need to update any change in circumstances to CO. After PR grant approval no need to inform CO.


----------



## Sn_Rafi

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Status as on date, if any updates missing please share..
> ------


 Sn_Rafi || ?? || Adelaide

I didn't get what the date means. Please refer my signature for the timeline.


----------



## akatoch

Hi all

I filed application with PCC and medical on 26th May2016....


----------



## Sn_Rafi

Just now I got a call from AHC Delhi. Asked questions as below.
1. Full name 
2. DOB
3. Spouse name
4.Children name.
5. Qualification details.(What is the qualification and when I finished it).
6. After that what I did.
7. Experience details( current role, reponsibility, Joining date, salary, about current project,.. ect..)

So who all are waiting for AHC call, please prepare for these questions.

For me its now waiting again ...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sush1

We are awaiting the news Dude. By the Grace of God you will get it very soon, might be tomorrow.



jschopra said:


> Thanks a lot. I do hope it is on its way.
> Best of luck and speedy grant to you too.


----------



## ronkar12

*EOI during July 2016*

Hey Guys,
I am new here. I badly need an advice on my decision to launch EOI during July 2016, possibly in the 1st round.
I am planning to have my assessment complete by this month end by Engineers Australia. I am an Electrical Engineer by the way.
I was told by a friend that they will stop immigration services from July due to Elections. Is that true?
I will have the required 60 points to launch EOI. Please anyone advise on what I should do...should I proceed or wait till the Elections are over...
Sorry if my question is dumb 

Waiting to hear from you guys!!!


----------



## jairichi

Do not worry about elections. Get your assessment done and file your EOI. Good luck.


ronkar12 said:


> Hey Guys,
> I am new here. I badly need an advice on my decision to launch EOI during July 2016, possibly in the 1st round.
> I am planning to have my assessment complete by this month end by Engineers Australia. I am an Electrical Engineer by the way.
> I was told by a friend that they will stop immigration services from July due to Elections. Is that true?
> I will have the required 60 points to launch EOI. Please anyone advise on what I should do...should I proceed or wait till the Elections are over...
> Sorry if my question is dumb
> 
> Waiting to hear from you guys!!!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

99 Days since visa Lodged.. 

No idea with the progress of my case... Last time I called them they told me it under routine checks and as of now no additional documents are required...



jschopra said:


> Thanks a lot mate.
> Expecting it around 9th i.e. tomorrow when it'll be 90 days from CO contact.
> 
> You hang in there. Your grant must be on its way too.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

Hello Guys... 

I missed a call from Australian Embassy Delhi. It came while I was driving at heavy crowded place and cloud not feel the call. 

Did anyone in this group miss the call. Will they call back and when?
Will there be any negative impact on me for missing a call?


----------



## aliee

Hi everyone, 

I have a question related to the Employment part in online application lodgement. 

I had got the assessment done from ACS and have claimed points for 3 years of experience. 1 year of my employment was before the graduation so i did not get it assessed therefore ACS has done the assessment of two of my job experiences with two different employers. 

Should I mention the job which I did before my graduation in the application or not to keep it simple? I used to get paid from that job as well.


----------



## Sush1

Can you please tell me the Phone Number of Australian Embassy from where the call will come.



ibm.wazzy said:


> Hello Guys...
> 
> I missed a call from Australian Embassy Delhi. It came while I was driving at heavy crowded place and cloud not feel the call.
> 
> Did anyone in this group miss the call. Will they call back and when?
> Will there be any negative impact on me for missing a call?


----------



## vsingh9256

dinusubba said:


> Yes it is possible. If you have a valid visa you can fly from Singapore to Australia. Be sure to update your contact details and address as your assessment is still in process.



Thanks Mate...


----------



## vikaschandra

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Folks.. I have received this email from Agent recently::
> 
> _______________
> Please be advised that as per the discussion we had with DIBP, the visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Migration category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard time-frames.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2015-16 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year. So the expected visa Grant will be July 2016 onward.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, DIBP cannot give us an indication as to the likely time-frame for finalization of the submitted applications.
> ________________
> 
> How valid it is and if really there is any capping to the categories in GRANTing 189 VISAs as I have not read anywhere on border.au website
> 
> I applied under subclass-189 and category is ICT BA.


Jithin was this email received feom DIBP or is it just copy pasted by the agent from some othet delay email? Cause if this is the email received from the CO/DIBP for your case then it is not good news


----------



## vikaschandra

ibm.wazzy said:


> Hello Guys...
> 
> I missed a call from Australian Embassy Delhi. It came while I was driving at heavy crowded place and cloud not feel the call.
> 
> Did anyone in this group miss the call. Will they call back and when?
> Will there be any negative impact on me for missing a call?


They will try to reach you again


----------



## vikaschandra

aliee said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a question related to the Employment part in online application lodgement.
> 
> I had got the assessment done from ACS and have claimed points for 3 years of experience. 1 year of my employment was before the graduation so i did not get it assessed therefore ACS has done the assessment of two of my job experiences with two different employers.
> 
> Should I mention the job which I did before my graduation in the application or not to keep it simple? I used to get paid from that job as well.


Yes mention that too and mark that as non relevant to nominated occupation code


----------



## jschopra

aliee said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a question related to the Employment part in online application lodgement.
> 
> I had got the assessment done from ACS and have claimed points for 3 years of experience. 1 year of my employment was before the graduation so i did not get it assessed therefore ACS has done the assessment of two of my job experiences with two different employers.
> 
> Should I mention the job which I did before my graduation in the application or not to keep it simple? I used to get paid from that job as well.


If without mentioning it, there is no gap in education and employment then you can leave it out.

But if there is a gap, and it is because of this job then you have to mention it.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

Call from Delhi will be from this number 011 41399900. When I call backed the answering machine gave me another number to know the status of the application and other quires 022 67866006. This is Puna Embassy number, you can even try calling this number.



Sush1 said:


> Can you please tell me the Phone Number of Australian Embassy from where the call will come.


----------



## zeeshan355

aliee said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a question related to the Employment part in online application lodgement.
> 
> I had got the assessment done from ACS and have claimed points for 3 years of experience. 1 year of my employment was before the graduation so i did not get it assessed therefore ACS has done the assessment of two of my job experiences with two different employers.
> 
> Should I mention the job which I did before my graduation in the application or not to keep it simple? I used to get paid from that job as well.


You have answer for your question...
If the job prior to graduation is not accessed how can u include it in your application points calculator.
it will not be counted for your points. But if you wanna fill the gap it is OK...


----------



## ibm.wazzy

vikaschandra said:


> They will try to reach you again


Thanks Vikas, Let me see when they will call back.
:confused2:


----------



## jschopra

ibm.wazzy said:


> Call from Delhi will be from this number 011 41399900. When I call backed the answering machine gave me another number to know the status of the application and other quires 022 67866006. This is Puna Embassy number, you can even try calling this number.


Hey there is no embassy in Pune. It is a Mumbai no. for the consulate there.


----------



## zeeshan355

Sn_Rafi said:


> Sn_Rafi || ?? || Adelaide
> 
> I didn't get what the date means. Please refer my signature for the timeline.


VIsa applied date, when u paid off the fees and started the visa process.:boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## zeeshan355

ibm.wazzy said:


> Thanks Vikas, Let me see when they will call back.
> :confused2:


or you try calling back, it should not be a problem...


----------



## ibm.wazzy

Thanks Zeeshan, 
I tried calling them and a person picks up and forward to other number which is getting disconnected.



zeeshan355 said:


> or you try calling back, it should not be a problem...


----------



## Mr_Maximus

Hi Guys i need some help while filing names in online application for 189.

In my Passport - 
Given Name - Yash Raj
Surname - Blank

If i mention Given Name - Yash and Family Name - Raj in my online application will that be a problem ??

Also for my wife as dependent
My Wife Passport -
Given Name - Shilpa
Surname - Blank

If i mention Given Name - Shilpa and Family Name - Raj in her online application will that be a problem ?? Shilpa Raj is her name after marriage and passport contains only her first name.

Please help me experts.


----------



## jairichi

Write names as in passport. If surname is blank then leave it blank.


Mr_Maximus said:


> Hi Guys i need some help while filing names in online application for 189.
> 
> In my Passport -
> Given Name - Yash Raj
> Surname - Blank
> 
> If i mention Given Name - Yash and Family Name - Raj in my online application will that be a problem ??
> 
> Also for my wife as dependent
> My Wife Passport -
> Given Name - Shilpa
> Surname - Blank
> 
> If i mention Given Name - Shilpa and Family Name - Raj in her online application will that be a problem ?? Shilpa Raj is her name after marriage and passport contains only her first name.
> 
> Please help me experts.


----------



## ronkar12

jairichi said:


> Do not worry about elections. Get your assessment done and file your EOI. Good luck.


Thanks for the reply jairichi. Hopefully I get through without any big delay.


----------



## dakshch

A friend of mine wants to apply for Australian Pr under 189. He only has 1 year of work experience, but has the required 60 points.

Can he apply without any work experience ???


----------



## jairichi

Yes, he needs a positive skills assessment.


dakshch said:


> A friend of mine wants to apply for Australian Pr under 189. He only has 1 year of work experience, but has the required 60 points.
> 
> Can he apply without any work experience ???


----------



## Mr_Maximus

jairichi said:


> Write names as in passport. If surname is blank then leave it blank.
> 
> 
> Mr_Maximus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys i need some help while filing names in online application for 189.
> 
> In my Passport -
> Given Name - Yash Raj
> Surname - Blank
> 
> If i mention Given Name - Yash and Family Name - Raj in my online application will that be a problem ??
> 
> Also for my wife as dependent
> My Wife Passport -
> Given Name - Shilpa
> Surname - Blank
> 
> If i mention Given Name - Shilpa and Family Name - Raj in her online application will that be a problem ?? Shilpa Raj is her name after marriage and passport contains only her first name.
> 
> Please help me experts.
Click to expand...

I can not leave family name empty in the online form, its a mandatory field. Also i have family name so i want to put it in correct place irrespective of passport, will it affect my application


----------



## MissionAus_2016

andreyx108b said:


> Notification is a delay mail, not all applicants will get it. They would resume July the 1st I assume.


Does such delay notification reflects in Immiaccount, any idea


----------



## MissionAus_2016

vikaschandra said:


> Jithin was this email received feom DIBP or is it just copy pasted by the agent from some othet delay email? Cause if this is the email received from the CO/DIBP for your case then it is not good news


I cant say as agent's mail did not say if it has come from DIBP. It might be general information they would have got and as my case is getting delayed then this could be one of the reasons which agent has informed. 

Thus confirming on this forum if there is any such information any one got from DIBP


----------



## vikaschandra

jitinbhasin21 said:


> I cant say as agent's mail did not say if it has come from DIBP. It might be general information they would have got and as my case is getting delayed then this could be one of the reasons which agent has informed.
> 
> Thus confirming on this forum if there is any such information any one got from DIBP


Jithin aonfar there has been no delay email for anyone from 189 category. Probably the agent just forwarded you the delay thing from any other 190 or 489 candidate who have been receiving delay emails frequently. 

Grants are also being issued under 189 so relax for now yes the wait time has been more as compared to previous months but it will pick up the pace again by July 2016


----------



## Josephite

jairichi said:


> Yes, he needs a positive skills assessment.


How can he apply, acs will atleast deduct 2 years even if he has ict major with closely related? 
Actually one of my friends has 2.5 years work exp too, but has bsc IT, which i guess might fall under ict minor with closely related, for which acs deducts 5 yrs, plz give suggestions if any...


----------



## iswarya1989

jairichi said:


> iswarya1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, what would be the waiting time to recieve 189 visa with 65 points(261313) , after submitting EOI on June 4th. Am seeing that June and July is dry period for invites.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about invitation or getting grant after lodging visa? I think you are talking about getting an invite. As cap is reached you need to wait for 1st July for new cap to be available. Then it will be a few rounds of invitations wait to get invited. Currently invitations were sent to 65 pointers who had submitted EOI till 16 April 2016 2.14 pm
Click to expand...

Thanks Jairichi, 
Where to find the info regarding invitations sent so far for job code 261313.


----------



## vikaschandra

iswarya1989 said:


> Thanks Jairichi,
> Where to find the info regarding invitations sent so far for job code 261313.


Check current and previous invitation round results here Skill Select


----------



## jairichi

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../138307-family-name-given-name-confusion.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...137945-surname-field-blank-my-passport-2.html


Mr_Maximus said:


> I can not leave family name empty in the online form, its a mandatory field. Also i have family name so i want to put it in correct place irrespective of passport, will it affect my application


----------



## jairichi

Josephite said:


> How can he apply, acs will atleast deduct 2 years even if he has ict major with closely related?
> Actually one of my friends has 2.5 years work exp too, but has bsc IT, which i guess might fall under ict minor with closely related, for which acs deducts 5 yrs, plz give suggestions if any...


189 is a skilled migration visa. If skills assessment is negative then one is not eligible to apply. Correct me if I am wrong. Only option in this case is to wait to gain more years of experience to get a positive skills assessment and then apply.


----------



## Josephite

jairichi said:


> 189 is a skilled migration visa. If skills assessment is negative then one is not eligible to apply. Correct me if I am wrong. Only option in this case is to wait to gain more years of experience to get a positive skills assessment and then apply.



Any idea about bscIT, does it come under ict major or minor?


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Josephite said:


> Any idea about bscIT, does it come under ict major or minor?


I think its minor as its a 3 years course.


----------



## jayk87

Guys please advice. After reading some posts here, I'm surprised some people who applied a month after me already got the grants but I didn't. I'm feeling something's screwed up in my case.

I have a lodged application my application on 10th Feb 2016. On 22nd Feb, a CO asked me to submit some form and I did it in on 22nd of March. Haven't heard from DIBP yet. Please advise.

---------------
DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER 261312 (65 Points)
DOE FOR 189 EOI : 25/01/2016

189 Invite : 25/01/2016
*Visa Lodge : 10/02/2016*

Medicals and PCCs all submitted together : 18/02/2016 
CO Contact : 23/02/2016 for Form 80
Submitted Form 80 : 21/03/2016 

*No reply after this!*


----------



## jairichi

What makes you feel that you did something wrong with your application? If you have submitted the requested documents and clicked on 'information provided' button you are all fine.


jayk87 said:


> Guys please advice, after reading some posts of people, I'm feeling something's screwed up in my case.
> 
> I have a lodged application my application on 10th Feb 2016. On 22nd Feb, a CO asked me to submit some form and I did it in on 22nd of March. Haven't heard from DIBP yet. Please advise.
> 
> ---------------
> DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER 261312 (65 Points)
> DOE FOR 189 EOI : 08/02/2016
> INDIA PCC : 01/02/2016
> UK PCC : 28/01/2016
> 189 Invite : 25/01/2016
> Visa Lodge : 10/02/2016
> Medicals : 18/02/2016
> CO Contact : 23/02/2016 for Form 80
> Submitted Form 80 : 21/03/2016
> *No reply after this!*


----------



## jayk87

*Thanks for the swift reply*



jairichi said:


> What makes you feel that you did something wrong with your application? If you have submitted the requested documents and clicked on 'information provided' button you are all fine.



That was a fast reply, thank you.
So yes, I clicked the Information Provided button in March. Now it says processing. I haven't done anything else. They haven't replied anything else either. But nothing's seriously wrong right? I mean if there's anything wrong, they will come back and inform us, right?


----------



## Inspiration

Dear all, 

How does employment verification takes place in middle east like Dubai, Saudi ? Any recent experiences will be appreciated.


----------



## jairichi

You are fine. If there is a query or need additional document CO will contact you. CO


jayk87 said:


> That was a fast reply, thank you.
> So yes, I clicked the Information Provided button in March. Now it says processing. I haven't done anything else. They haven't replied anything else either. But nothing's seriously wrong right? I mean if there's anything wrong, they will come back and inform us, right?


----------



## andreyx108b

dakshch said:


> A friend of mine wants to apply for Australian Pr under 189. He only has 1 year of work experience, but has the required 60 points. Can he apply without any work experience ???


Can he get his skills assessed?


----------



## jayk87

*Get the Skills Assessment first.*



dakshch said:


> A friend of mine wants to apply for Australian Pr under 189. He only has 1 year of work experience, but has the required 60 points.
> 
> Can he apply without any work experience ???



Of course he can. I have two years of experience but that wasn't included in the skills Assessment as relevant experience. So technically I have zero years of experience on Skills Assessment. But I got 65 points thanks to my PTE score. It really depends on the English Language scores and Skills Assessment results.

---------------
DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER 261312 (65 Points)
PTE (90/90) - L 90/90, R 88/90, W 90/90, S 90/90
DOE FOR 189 EOI : 08/02/2016
INDIA PCC : 01/02/2016
UK PCC : 28/01/2016
189 Invite : 25/01/2016
Visa Lodge : 10/02/2016
Medicals : 18/02/2016 
CO Contact : 23/02/2016 for Form 80
Submitted Form 80 : 21/03/2016 
No reply after this!


----------



## conjoinme

kanz12 said:


> It has been a 132 days today. still nothing. no verification either. Guys , in case I plan to travel before the grant happens will I have to update the CO? In case I travel after the grant do I have to update the CO.


Before yes, update them with the new address and contact details. After grant, it doesn't matter. I assume you planning to travel to other country than Australia  good luck with the grant


----------



## conjoinme

sumM said:


> What is easier -
> 
> 1. putting application on hold for new-born addition
> 
> 2. adding new born after PR has been granted?


First one. I reckon its less complex and faster.
In second case, it would take time. One of my friend had to get tourist visa for 1 year for the baby as processing pr for baby took longer.


----------



## Mr_Maximus

It is stil not very clear after reading the threads you have provided....what i understood from the link you have provided is to put the name in Family Name and leave the given name blank.

Again i dont want to do that, i want to put ny wife name as her real name after marriage irrespective of her passport name. Will this cause an issue.

Do yoy any other relevant thread whr i can get the info.


----------



## admiralmirage9

*Naive New Member*

Hi Esteemed member, Experts and Mahaguru's

I am the newest member of this forum, I want to know why some of you are waiting for "Grant"


what is the advantage of Grants ? is it necessary ?

why can't just fly and activate PR once you get the Visa ? 

Apologies for asking these questions I am just learning ..


----------



## shnasj

Well I have a question and some information:

Normally CO sends an email saying (thanks for your attached documents ,your application is still being processed).Can we start counting for 90 day of processing have started?
Like in my case I received that email in April and since then I have called three times to DIBP. But there answer doesn't make any sense (Routine processing is going on, if we will need some info we will contact you).
I know some guys are waiting for their grant for over a year now.

It can take even two years to process ,that what Medicare representative told me (when I went to Centrelink for my Medicare card.)


----------



## DT2702

admiralmirage9 said:


> Hi Esteemed member, Experts and Mahaguru's
> 
> I am the newest member of this forum, I want to know why some of you are waiting for "Grant"
> 
> 
> what is the advantage of Grants ? is it necessary ?
> 
> why can't just fly and activate PR once you get the Visa ?
> 
> Apologies for asking these questions I am just learning ..


GRANT=VISA  

Regards
DT2702

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shnasj

Grant of visa=PR Visa 



admiralmirage9 said:


> Hi Esteemed member, Experts and Mahaguru's
> 
> I am the newest member of this forum, I want to know why some of you are waiting for "Grant"
> 
> 
> what is the advantage of Grants ? is it necessary ?
> 
> why can't just fly and activate PR once you get the Visa ?
> 
> Apologies for asking these questions I am just learning ..


----------



## shnasj

Our waiting timelines are quite similar





DT2702 said:


> GRANT=VISA
> 
> Regards
> DT2702
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## admiralmirage9

*Thank you*



shnasj said:


> Our waiting timelines are quite similar


Great awesome, Thanks so Grant = Visa

second question : this Grant is independent correct ?? or have you applied that a state will grant you ??

for me its a very long way to Go .. 

can you both or some one confirm me that every year they set the quota for Job skills 

as per below mentioned link .. so I am good to assume that this year it will be around July 2016

acacia-audotcom/2015-16-occupational-ceilings-announceddotphp


----------



## shnasj

This page is for only for those guys who have 189 visa which is independent,190 or 489 is the state one.

Yeah new SOL List will be applicable from July 2016.For 189 there is cap on every occupation ,but one can get invitation very easily.




admiralmirage9 said:


> Great awesome, Thanks so Grant = Visa
> 
> second question : this Grant is independent correct ?? or have you applied that a state will grant you ??
> 
> for me its a very long way to Go ..
> 
> can you both or some one confirm me that every year they set the quota for Job skills
> 
> as per below mentioned link .. so I am good to assume that this year it will be around July 2016
> 
> acacia-audotcom/2015-16-occupational-ceilings-announceddotphp


----------



## PRSEEKER19

Hey Guys, 

I have been a follower of this blog ever since I received my EIO and then lodged application after that. With great relief, I can now say I received my Grant this morning at 08:26am (AWST). Here is my summary:

EOI submitted: 29 Nov 2015 ( 70 pts )
Invite: 08 Jan 2016
Visa lodged : 22 Feb 2016
Medicals : 29 Feb 2016
CO Contact: 04 March 2016. Request for form 80, national identity card and second page of skills assessment.
Reminder Email I sent to DIBP for my application: 06 June 2016 :confused2:
Grant: 09 June 2016 :whoo:


My advice is that if its past 90 days since your CO contacted you then send an email to DIBP or call your processing centre to ask if there is anything delaying your application. It does help if you have solid reasons as to why you need your grant as well, as you can see below is the email I sent to them. 


Dear Sir/Madam, 

i am writing with regards to my Visa application for points based skilled migration Visa (189). For reference, my (TRN) is **********, my Application ID is ***********and my file no is ***********. The case officer assigned to my application is Brooke Position Number: 60016450.

I just want to follow up on the progress of my application because it has already been more than 90 days since my case officer contacted me and I had provided the information that was required. I understand that it has been a busy period for the Department of Immigration and Border Protection with large numbers of applicants lodging their applications. 

At the moment, I am in a very constricted situation because I already finished my studies last year and employers have denied my job applications due to the fact that I do not hold the Visa (189) although I have qualified for it. Moreover, as months go by a number new graduates are applying for work and employers prefer fresh graduates as compared to ones that have graduated a while back. 

Therefore, I ask if my case officer can have a look at my application at their earliest convenience so that I can receive my Visa and be eligible for employment/start my career. 

Kind Regards,

PRSEEKER19



GOOD LUCK AND ALL THE BEST WITH YOUR APPLICATIONS!


----------



## dinusubba

PRSEEKER19 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have been a follower of this blog ever since I received my EIO and then lodged application after that. With great relief, I can now say I received my Grant this morning at 08:26am (AWST). Here is my summary:
> 
> EOI submitted: 29 Nov 2015 ( 70 pts )
> Invite: 08 Jan 2016
> Visa lodged : 22 Feb 2016
> Medicals : 29 Feb 2016
> CO Contact: 04 March 2016. Request for form 80, national identity card and second page of skills assessment.
> Reminder Email I sent to DIBP for my application: 06 June 2016 :confused2:
> Grant: 09 June 2016 :whoo:
> 
> 
> My advice is that if its past 90 days since your CO contacted you then send an email to DIBP or call your processing centre to ask if there is anything delaying your application. It does help if you have solid reasons as to why you need your grant as well, as you can see below is the email I sent to them.
> 
> 
> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> i am writing with regards to my Visa application for points based skilled migration Visa (189). For reference, my (TRN) is **********, my Application ID is ***********and my file no is ***********. The case officer assigned to my application is Brooke Position Number: 60016450.
> 
> I just want to follow up on the progress of my application because it has already been more than 90 days since my case officer contacted me and I had provided the information that was required. I understand that it has been a busy period for the Department of Immigration and Border Protection with large numbers of applicants lodging their applications.
> 
> At the moment, I am in a very constricted situation because I already finished my studies last year and employers have denied my job applications due to the fact that I do not hold the Visa (189) although I have qualified for it. Moreover, as months go by a number new graduates are applying for work and employers prefer fresh graduates as compared to ones that have graduated a while back.
> 
> Therefore, I ask if my case officer can have a look at my application at their earliest convenience so that I can receive my Visa and be eligible for employment/start my career.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> PRSEEKER19
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK AND ALL THE BEST WITH YOUR APPLICATIONS!


Congrats buddy.. All the very best for your future endeavours.


----------



## Prash2533

PRSEEKER19 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have been a follower of this blog ever since I received my EIO and then lodged application after that. With great relief, I can now say I received my Grant this morning at 08:26am (AWST). Here is my summary:
> 
> EOI submitted: 29 Nov 2015 ( 70 pts )
> Invite: 08 Jan 2016
> Visa lodged : 22 Feb 2016
> Medicals : 29 Feb 2016
> CO Contact: 04 March 2016. Request for form 80, national identity card and second page of skills assessment.
> Reminder Email I sent to DIBP for my application: 06 June 2016 :confused2:
> Grant: 09 June 2016 :whoo:
> 
> 
> My advice is that if its past 90 days since your CO contacted you then send an email to DIBP or call your processing centre to ask if there is anything delaying your application. It does help if you have solid reasons as to why you need your grant as well, as you can see below is the email I sent to them.
> 
> 
> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> i am writing with regards to my Visa application for points based skilled migration Visa (189). For reference, my (TRN) is **********, my Application ID is ***********and my file no is ***********. The case officer assigned to my application is Brooke Position Number: 60016450.
> 
> I just want to follow up on the progress of my application because it has already been more than 90 days since my case officer contacted me and I had provided the information that was required. I understand that it has been a busy period for the Department of Immigration and Border Protection with large numbers of applicants lodging their applications.
> 
> At the moment, I am in a very constricted situation because I already finished my studies last year and employers have denied my job applications due to the fact that I do not hold the Visa (189) although I have qualified for it. Moreover, as months go by a number new graduates are applying for work and employers prefer fresh graduates as compared to ones that have graduated a while back.
> 
> Therefore, I ask if my case officer can have a look at my application at their earliest convenience so that I can receive my Visa and be eligible for employment/start my career.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> PRSEEKER19
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK AND ALL THE BEST WITH YOUR APPLICATIONS!


Congrats!!!


----------



## Greg1946

PRSEEKER19 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have been a follower of this blog ever since I received my EIO and then lodged application after that. With great relief, I can now say I received my Grant this morning at 08:26am (AWST). Here is my summary:
> 
> EOI submitted: 29 Nov 2015 ( 70 pts )
> Invite: 08 Jan 2016
> Visa lodged : 22 Feb 2016
> Medicals : 29 Feb 2016
> CO Contact: 04 March 2016. Request for form 80, national identity card and second page of skills assessment.
> Reminder Email I sent to DIBP for my application: 06 June 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grant: 09 June 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My advice is that if its past 90 days since your CO contacted you then send an email to DIBP or call your processing centre to ask if there is anything delaying your application. It does help if you have solid reasons as to why you need your grant as well, as you can see below is the email I sent to them.
> 
> 
> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> i am writing with regards to my Visa application for points based skilled migration Visa (189). For reference, my (TRN) is **********, my Application ID is ***********and my file no is ***********. The case officer assigned to my application is Brooke Position Number: 60016450.
> 
> I just want to follow up on the progress of my application because it has already been more than 90 days since my case officer contacted me and I had provided the information that was required. I understand that it has been a busy period for the Department of Immigration and Border Protection with large numbers of applicants lodging their applications.
> 
> At the moment, I am in a very constricted situation because I already finished my studies last year and employers have denied my job applications due to the fact that I do not hold the Visa (189) although I have qualified for it. Moreover, as months go by a number new graduates are applying for work and employers prefer fresh graduates as compared to ones that have graduated a while back.
> 
> Therefore, I ask if my case officer can have a look at my application at their earliest convenience so that I can receive my Visa and be eligible for employment/start my career.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> PRSEEKER19
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK AND ALL THE BEST WITH YOUR APPLICATIONS!


Congrats . Good positive email to inquire about the status . All the best


----------



## manpreet89

Hello Friends

I would like to share my happiness with you all. *I HAVE RECIEVED VISA GRANT LETTER THIS MORNING* for me and my wife. I pray for all other who are still waiting for their visas. 

Expatforum is a great place to share experience , althoguh i was just a spectator but with this forum my spirits remained high. and valuable information about procedures was meaningful. 

Hope to see more grant notification here.

Best wishes
Manpreet Singh


----------



## kapoor.neha

manpreet89 said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I would like to share my happiness with you all. *I HAVE RECIEVED VISA GRANT LETTER THIS MORNING* for me and my wife. I pray for all other who are still waiting for their visas.
> 
> Expatforum is a great place to share experience , althoguh i was just a spectator but with this forum my spirits remained high. and valuable information about procedures was meaningful.
> 
> Hope to see more grant notification here.
> 
> Best wishes
> Manpreet Singh


Congratulations Manpreet...Enjoy your day..


----------



## kapoor.neha

80 days since visa lodge and 60 days since last CO contact. God knows where my visa has got stuck..No employment verification till date...And I am losing all my patience and excitement waiting for it..


----------



## aussieby2016

manpreet89 said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I would like to share my happiness with you all. *I HAVE RECIEVED VISA GRANT LETTER THIS MORNING* for me and my wife. I pray for all other who are still waiting for their visas.
> 
> Expatforum is a great place to share experience , althoguh i was just a spectator but with this forum my spirits remained high. and valuable information about procedures was meaningful.
> 
> Hope to see more grant notification here.
> 
> Best wishes
> Manpreet Singh


congrats.....was your verification by mail or call??


----------



## M R

manpreet89 said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I would like to share my happiness with you all. *I HAVE RECIEVED VISA GRANT LETTER THIS MORNING* for me and my wife. I pray for all other who are still waiting for their visas.
> 
> Expatforum is a great place to share experience , althoguh i was just a spectator but with this forum my spirits remained high. and valuable information about procedures was meaningful.
> 
> Hope to see more grant notification here.
> 
> Best wishes
> Manpreet Singh


Congratulations, Manpreet ! 

My Timeline is not very different than yours ........... gives me hope


----------



## kawal_547

manpreet89 said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I would like to share my happiness with you all. I HAVE RECIEVED VISA GRANT LETTER THIS MORNING for me and my wife. I pray for all other who are still waiting for their visas.
> 
> Expatforum is a great place to share experience , althoguh i was just a spectator but with this forum my spirits remained high. and valuable information about procedures was meaningful.
> 
> Hope to see more grant notification here.
> 
> Best wishes
> Manpreet Singh


Congratulations Manpreet

All the best for the road ahead


----------



## manpreet89

M R said:


> Congratulations, Manpreet !
> 
> My Timeline is not very different than yours ........... gives me hope


Yours might be on the way.. Good luck


----------



## manpreet89

kawal_547 said:


> Congratulations Manpreet
> 
> All the best for the road ahead


Thank you kawal.


----------



## manpreet89

kapoor.neha said:


> 80 days since visa lodge and 60 days since last CO contact. God knows where my visa has got stuck..No employment verification till date...And I am losing all my patience and excitement waiting for it..


Just in another two weeks maybe... their time frame observed is usually 90 days from date of lodgement


----------



## manpreet89

aussieby2016 said:


> congrats.....was your verification by mail or call??


Thanks buddy
AHC emailed my employer for verification. I dint recieve any call. And i dint contact dibp for the status.


----------



## vikaschandra

Inspiration said:


> Dear all,
> 
> How does employment verification takes place in middle east like Dubai, Saudi ? Any recent experiences will be appreciated.


There might be a call from Dubai Counsulate to the employer followed by email


----------



## alexdegzy

aussieby2016 said:


> congrats.....was your verification by mail or call??




Hello Aussie, I see you've also submitted form 815. And consequently got your employment verified ... Your grant must be around the corner .


----------



## alexdegzy

manpreet89 said:


> Thanks buddy
> 
> AHC emailed my employer for verification. I dint recieve any call. And i dint contact dibp for the status.




Congrats


----------



## aussieby2016

alexdegzy said:


> Hello Aussie, I see you've also submitted form 815. And consequently got your employment verified ... Your grant must be around the corner .


hopefully alex!!!! but the worst thing about 815 is that we get a very short IED.....hopefully expecting the grant soon so that things can be planned out fast..... wish you all the best for your grant too......


----------



## vikaschandra

manpreet89 said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I would like to share my happiness with you all. *I HAVE RECIEVED VISA GRANT LETTER THIS MORNING* for me and my wife. I pray for all other who are still waiting for their visas.
> 
> Expatforum is a great place to share experience , althoguh i was just a spectator but with this forum my spirits remained high. and valuable information about procedures was meaningful.
> 
> Hope to see more grant notification here.
> 
> Best wishes
> Manpreet Singh


Congratulations Manpreet


----------



## conjoinme

PRSEEKER19 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have been a follower of this blog ever since I received my EIO and then lodged application after that. With great relief, I can now say I received my Grant this morning at 08:26am (AWST). Here is my summary:
> 
> GOOD LUCK AND ALL THE BEST WITH YOUR APPLICATIONS!


Congrats PRSEEKER19! Good Luck with the move mate.


----------



## alexdegzy

aussieby2016 said:


> hopefully alex!!!! but the worst thing about 815 is that we get a very short IED.....hopefully expecting the grant soon so that things can be planned out fast..... wish you all the best for your grant too......




You mean that reduces medical expiration to 6 mths and the IED is shorter? Is that still applicable ? Please confirm as I'm also in the same boat.


----------



## conjoinme

manpreet89 said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I would like to share my happiness with you all. *I HAVE RECIEVED VISA GRANT LETTER THIS MORNING* for me and my wife. I pray for all other who are still waiting for their visas.
> 
> Expatforum is a great place to share experience , althoguh i was just a spectator but with this forum my spirits remained high. and valuable information about procedures was meaningful.
> 
> Hope to see more grant notification here.
> 
> Best wishes
> Manpreet Singh


Congrats Manpreet! Good Luck with the move!


----------



## aussieby2016

alexdegzy said:


> You mean that reduces medical expiration to 6 mths and the IED is shorter? Is that still applicable ? Please confirm as I'm also in the same boat.


yes it does.....the IED is hardly about 5-6 months for those who submit 815.......


----------



## conjoinme

*Much Treasured GOLDEN EMAIL!!!!!*

Hi guys,

I have received the golden email today (i.e. after 40 days of lodgement) for myself, wife and 2 kids. It popped into my inbox at 11:20 NZT (i.e. 9:20 AM Sydney time). I didn't need to wait longer for grant as comparable to other applicants. However, this entire journey has been exhaustive and started way back in July 2013. I had to contact each of my previous employers (5 in number) few refused to provide R&R letter. Then another struggle started to find previous managers who would be happy to provide Stat Dec; got all this arranged and positive assessment by September 2014. Some personal delay after that and finally got stuck into IELTS 0.5 scam. 2 attempts and 1 remark still 6.5 in writing. Appeared for PTE in March 2016 and hit the jackpot within a day.
After that I filed EOI at 70 points in March, got invite in next round but realized I don't have all the documents to prove one of the employment and since it was particularly with Stat Dec; I decided to forego that invite.

Please note in the 2nd EOI I filed I UNDERCLAIMED my experience i.e. I just claimed my current employer (32 months) and one of the previous employer (11 months); this was not immediate previous, yes I skipped previous employer for the reasons I let my first EOI lapse. I got 5 points from spouse as well. So, another EOI with 70 points and by the time I got invite I had secured all PCCs (3 countries). I lodged the visa on 30th April and immediately uploaded all the obvious docs (form 80, 1221, pccs, CV, all payslips & bank statements, relieving, offer, compensation revision letters for claimed experience, form 26AS for all years even for unclaimed experience, PAN card, DL, SSN card etc. etc.) so that CO don't have a chance to put my application on hold asking for those docs. Further, appeared for medicals on 4th May results for which were uploaded by 11th May (kid TB screening result delayed by clinic). Unfortunately or Fortunately, I got CO more info email on 10 May but that email didn't have any detail regarding what is required. So, I called them and the CSR told me she can see rough notes from CO about PCC and kid's medical. Luckily his medical had cleared that morning itself and I could show her where the PCCs are. So, she said she will pass on the info to CO to send another email with the required docs. That day itself I got one PCC more info email and immediately within 5 minutes I got IMMI Assessment Commence email. I clicked on IP button on 12th May as per advice from CSR.

Another point to note is that our panel doctor hinted at my wife having psoriasis which got me worried but nothing asked there by CO. Finally, I had few gaps in my timeline which I explained in detail in Form 80. No evidence provided or requested for the same. No employment verification to the best of my knowledge. I didn't contact my employers though.

This forum is awesome source of information. I have never been fond of giving my life related decisions in someone else's hand and this forum did let me live upto that motto. I would like to thank all the members especially, vikaschandra, andrey, keeda, jairichi and special thanks to all those members who posted their golden email news and spread the hope all around.

yes jairichi - your prediction did come true of me getting it last week or this week.

*Good Luck to all who are waiting for their grants! I wish all get a speedy one like me.*

I would be hopping onto the forum every now and then and responding to the queries.

My timeline for mobile users!

*Systems Analyst | 261112 | 70 Points*
PR journey started July 2013
Acs - Sep 2014 | IELTS  | PTE (3/2016) - Overall 89 | EOI submitted - April 6 (70 Points - 5 Exp, 5 Partner)| Invite: April 27
Lodged: April 30
Medicals: May 4, Cleared May 11
CO Assignment: May 10 (More info email missing details)
IMMI Assessment Commence Email: May 11
Grant: June 9
IED: 19 Apr 2017


----------



## kapoor.neha

conjoinme said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received the golden email today (i.e. after 40 days of lodgement) for myself, wife and 2 kids. It popped into my inbox at 11:20 NZT (i.e. 9:20 AM Sydney time). I didn't need to wait longer for grant as comparable to other applicants. However, this entire journey has been exhaustive and started way back in July 2013. I had to contact each of my previous employers (5 in number) few refused to provide R&R letter. Then another struggle started to find previous managers who would be happy to provide Stat Dec; got all this arranged and positive assessment by September 2014. Some personal delay after that and finally got stuck into IELTS 0.5 scam. 2 attempts and 1 remark still 6.5 in writing. Appeared for PTE in March 2016 and hit the jackpot within a day.
> After that I filed EOI at 70 points in March, got invite in next round but realized I don't have all the documents to prove one of the employment and since it was particularly with Stat Dec; I decided to forego that invite.
> 
> Please note in the 2nd EOI I filed I UNDERCLAIMED my experience i.e. I just claimed my current employer (32 months) and one of the previous employer (11 months); this was not immediate previous, yes I skipped previous employer for the reasons I let my first EOI lapse. I got 5 points from spouse as well. So, another EOI with 70 points and by the time I got invite I had secured all PCCs (3 countries). I lodged the visa on 30th April and immediately uploaded all the obvious docs (form 80, 1221, pccs, CV, all payslips & bank statements, relieving, offer, compensation revision letters for claimed experience, form 26AS for all years even for unclaimed experience, PAN card, DL, SSN card etc. etc.) so that CO don't have a chance to put my application on hold asking for those docs. Further, appeared for medicals on 4th May results for which were uploaded by 11th May (kid TB screening result delayed by clinic). Unfortunately or Fortunately, I got CO more info email on 10 May but that email didn't have any detail regarding what is required. So, I called them and the CSR told me she can see rough notes from CO about PCC and kid's medical. Luckily his medical had cleared that morning itself and I could show her where the PCCs are. So, she said she will pass on the info to CO to send another email with the required docs. That day itself I got one PCC more info email and immediately within 5 minutes I got IMMI Assessment Commence email. I clicked on IP button on 12th May as per advice from CSR.
> 
> Another point to note is that our panel doctor hinted at my wife having psoriasis which got me worried but nothing asked there by CO. Finally, I had few gaps in my timeline which I explained in detail in Form 80. No evidence provided or requested for the same. No employment verification to the best of my knowledge. I didn't contact my employers though.
> 
> This forum is awesome source of information. I have never been fond of giving my life related decisions in someone else's hand and this forum did let me live upto that motto. I would like to thank all the members especially, vikaschandra, andrey, keeda, jairichi and special thanks to all those members who posted their golden email news and spread the hope all around.
> 
> yes jairichi - your prediction did come true of me getting it last week or this week.
> 
> *Good Luck to all who are waiting for their grants! I wish all get a speedy one like me.*
> 
> I would be hopping onto the forum every now and then and responding to the queries.
> 
> My timeline for mobile users!
> 
> *Systems Analyst | 261112 | 70 Points*
> PR journey started July 2013
> Acs - Sep 2014 | IELTS  | PTE (3/2016) - Overall 89 | EOI submitted - April 6 (70 Points - 5 Exp, 5 Partner)| Invite: April 27
> Lodged: April 30
> Medicals: May 4, Cleared May 11
> CO Assignment: May 10 (More info email missing details)
> IMMI Assessment Commence Email: May 11
> Grant: June 9
> IED: 19 Apr 2017


Congratulations and that was really quick...Wish you all the best for your future..


----------



## aussieby2016

Congrats.....enjoy......



conjoinme said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received the golden email today (i.e. after 40 days of lodgement) for myself, wife and 2 kids. It popped into my inbox at 11:20 NZT (i.e. 9:20 AM Sydney time). I didn't need to wait longer for grant as comparable to other applicants. However, this entire journey has been exhaustive and started way back in July 2013. I had to contact each of my previous employers (5 in number) few refused to provide R&R letter. Then another struggle started to find previous managers who would be happy to provide Stat Dec; got all this arranged and positive assessment by September 2014. Some personal delay after that and finally got stuck into IELTS 0.5 scam. 2 attempts and 1 remark still 6.5 in writing. Appeared for PTE in March 2016 and hit the jackpot within a day.
> After that I filed EOI at 70 points in March, got invite in next round but realized I don't have all the documents to prove one of the employment and since it was particularly with Stat Dec; I decided to forego that invite.
> 
> Please note in the 2nd EOI I filed I UNDERCLAIMED my experience i.e. I just claimed my current employer (32 months) and one of the previous employer (11 months); this was not immediate previous, yes I skipped previous employer for the reasons I let my first EOI lapse. I got 5 points from spouse as well. So, another EOI with 70 points and by the time I got invite I had secured all PCCs (3 countries). I lodged the visa on 30th April and immediately uploaded all the obvious docs (form 80, 1221, pccs, CV, all payslips & bank statements, relieving, offer, compensation revision letters for claimed experience, form 26AS for all years even for unclaimed experience, PAN card, DL, SSN card etc. etc.) so that CO don't have a chance to put my application on hold asking for those docs. Further, appeared for medicals on 4th May results for which were uploaded by 11th May (kid TB screening result delayed by clinic). Unfortunately or Fortunately, I got CO more info email on 10 May but that email didn't have any detail regarding what is required. So, I called them and the CSR told me she can see rough notes from CO about PCC and kid's medical. Luckily his medical had cleared that morning itself and I could show her where the PCCs are. So, she said she will pass on the info to CO to send another email with the required docs. That day itself I got one PCC more info email and immediately within 5 minutes I got IMMI Assessment Commence email. I clicked on IP button on 12th May as per advice from CSR.
> 
> Another point to note is that our panel doctor hinted at my wife having psoriasis which got me worried but nothing asked there by CO. Finally, I had few gaps in my timeline which I explained in detail in Form 80. No evidence provided or requested for the same. No employment verification to the best of my knowledge. I didn't contact my employers though.
> 
> This forum is awesome source of information. I have never been fond of giving my life related decisions in someone else's hand and this forum did let me live upto that motto. I would like to thank all the members especially, vikaschandra, andrey, keeda, jairichi and special thanks to all those members who posted their golden email news and spread the hope all around.
> 
> yes jairichi - your prediction did come true of me getting it last week or this week.
> 
> *Good Luck to all who are waiting for their grants! I wish all get a speedy one like me.*
> 
> I would be hopping onto the forum every now and then and responding to the queries.
> 
> My timeline for mobile users!
> 
> *Systems Analyst | 261112 | 70 Points*
> PR journey started July 2013
> Acs - Sep 2014 | IELTS  | PTE (3/2016) - Overall 89 | EOI submitted - April 6 (70 Points - 5 Exp, 5 Partner)| Invite: April 27
> Lodged: April 30
> Medicals: May 4, Cleared May 11
> CO Assignment: May 10 (More info email missing details)
> IMMI Assessment Commence Email: May 11
> Grant: June 9
> IED: 19 Apr 2017


----------



## jschopra

manpreet89 said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I would like to share my happiness with you all. *I HAVE RECIEVED VISA GRANT LETTER THIS MORNING* for me and my wife. I pray for all other who are still waiting for their visas.
> 
> Expatforum is a great place to share experience , althoguh i was just a spectator but with this forum my spirits remained high. and valuable information about procedures was meaningful.
> 
> Hope to see more grant notification here.
> 
> Best wishes
> Manpreet Singh


Congratulations Manpreet.
Best of luck for the future.


----------



## alexdegzy

aussieby2016 said:


> yes it does.....the IED is hardly about 5-6 months for those who submit 815.......




I see. Let's hope the grants don't take much longer then . All the best


----------



## Vizyzz

HI Experts,

Can we hold Canada work permit and Australia PR at the same time?

Thnx Already !!


----------



## vikaschandra

PRSEEKER19 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have been a follower of this blog ever since I received my EIO and then lodged application after that. With great relief, I can now say I received my Grant this morning at 08:26am (AWST). Here is my summary:
> 
> EOI submitted: 29 Nov 2015 ( 70 pts )
> Invite: 08 Jan 2016
> Visa lodged : 22 Feb 2016
> Medicals : 29 Feb 2016
> CO Contact: 04 March 2016. Request for form 80, national identity card and second page of skills assessment.
> Reminder Email I sent to DIBP for my application: 06 June 2016 :confused2:
> Grant: 09 June 2016 :whoo:
> 
> 
> My advice is that if its past 90 days since your CO contacted you then send an email to DIBP or call your processing centre to ask if there is anything delaying your application. It does help if you have solid reasons as to why you need your grant as well, as you can see below is the email I sent to them.
> 
> 
> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> i am writing with regards to my Visa application for points based skilled migration Visa (189). For reference, my (TRN) is **********, my Application ID is ***********and my file no is ***********. The case officer assigned to my application is Brooke Position Number: 60016450.
> 
> I just want to follow up on the progress of my application because it has already been more than 90 days since my case officer contacted me and I had provided the information that was required. I understand that it has been a busy period for the Department of Immigration and Border Protection with large numbers of applicants lodging their applications.
> 
> At the moment, I am in a very constricted situation because I already finished my studies last year and employers have denied my job applications due to the fact that I do not hold the Visa (189) although I have qualified for it. Moreover, as months go by a number new graduates are applying for work and employers prefer fresh graduates as compared to ones that have graduated a while back.
> 
> Therefore, I ask if my case officer can have a look at my application at their earliest convenience so that I can receive my Visa and be eligible for employment/start my career.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> PRSEEKER19
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK AND ALL THE BEST WITH YOUR APPLICATIONS!


Congratulations PRSeeker


----------



## sethisaab

Congrats conjoinm




conjoinme said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received the golden email today (i.e. after 40 days of lodgement) for myself, wife and 2 kids. It popped into my inbox at 11:20 NZT (i.e. 9:20 AM Sydney time). I didn't need to wait longer for grant as comparable to other applicants. However, this entire journey has been exhaustive and started way back in July 2013. I had to contact each of my previous employers (5 in number) few refused to provide R&R letter. Then another struggle started to find previous managers who would be happy to provide Stat Dec; got all this arranged and positive assessment by September 2014. Some personal delay after that and finally got stuck into IELTS 0.5 scam. 2 attempts and 1 remark still 6.5 in writing. Appeared for PTE in March 2016 and hit the jackpot within a day.
> After that I filed EOI at 70 points in March, got invite in next round but realized I don't have all the documents to prove one of the employment and since it was particularly with Stat Dec; I decided to forego that invite.
> 
> Please note in the 2nd EOI I filed I UNDERCLAIMED my experience i.e. I just claimed my current employer (32 months) and one of the previous employer (11 months); this was not immediate previous, yes I skipped previous employer for the reasons I let my first EOI lapse. I got 5 points from spouse as well. So, another EOI with 70 points and by the time I got invite I had secured all PCCs (3 countries). I lodged the visa on 30th April and immediately uploaded all the obvious docs (form 80, 1221, pccs, CV, all payslips & bank statements, relieving, offer, compensation revision letters for claimed experience, form 26AS for all years even for unclaimed experience, PAN card, DL, SSN card etc. etc.) so that CO don't have a chance to put my application on hold asking for those docs. Further, appeared for medicals on 4th May results for which were uploaded by 11th May (kid TB screening result delayed by clinic). Unfortunately or Fortunately, I got CO more info email on 10 May but that email didn't have any detail regarding what is required. So, I called them and the CSR told me she can see rough notes from CO about PCC and kid's medical. Luckily his medical had cleared that morning itself and I could show her where the PCCs are. So, she said she will pass on the info to CO to send another email with the required docs. That day itself I got one PCC more info email and immediately within 5 minutes I got IMMI Assessment Commence email. I clicked on IP button on 12th May as per advice from CSR.
> 
> Another point to note is that our panel doctor hinted at my wife having psoriasis which got me worried but nothing asked there by CO. Finally, I had few gaps in my timeline which I explained in detail in Form 80. No evidence provided or requested for the same. No employment verification to the best of my knowledge. I didn't contact my employers though.
> 
> This forum is awesome source of information. I have never been fond of giving my life related decisions in someone else's hand and this forum did let me live upto that motto. I would like to thank all the members especially, vikaschandra, andrey, keeda, jairichi and special thanks to all those members who posted their golden email news and spread the hope all around.
> 
> yes jairichi - your prediction did come true of me getting it last week or this week.
> 
> *Good Luck to all who are waiting for their grants! I wish all get a speedy one like me.*
> 
> I would be hopping onto the forum every now and then and responding to the queries.
> 
> My timeline for mobile users!
> 
> *Systems Analyst | 261112 | 70 Points*
> PR journey started July 2013
> Acs - Sep 2014 | IELTS  | PTE (3/2016) - Overall 89 | EOI submitted - April 6 (70 Points - 5 Exp, 5 Partner)| Invite: April 27
> Lodged: April 30
> Medicals: May 4, Cleared May 11
> CO Assignment: May 10 (More info email missing details)
> IMMI Assessment Commence Email: May 11
> Grant: June 9
> IED: 19 Apr 2017


----------



## jschopra

conjoinme said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received the golden email today (i.e. after 40 days of lodgement) for myself, wife and 2 kids. It popped into my inbox at 11:20 NZT (i.e. 9:20 AM Sydney time). I didn't need to wait longer for grant as comparable to other applicants. However, this entire journey has been exhaustive and started way back in July 2013. I had to contact each of my previous employers (5 in number) few refused to provide R&R letter. Then another struggle started to find previous managers who would be happy to provide Stat Dec; got all this arranged and positive assessment by September 2014. Some personal delay after that and finally got stuck into IELTS 0.5 scam. 2 attempts and 1 remark still 6.5 in writing. Appeared for PTE in March 2016 and hit the jackpot within a day.
> After that I filed EOI at 70 points in March, got invite in next round but realized I don't have all the documents to prove one of the employment and since it was particularly with Stat Dec; I decided to forego that invite.
> 
> Please note in the 2nd EOI I filed I UNDERCLAIMED my experience i.e. I just claimed my current employer (32 months) and one of the previous employer (11 months); this was not immediate previous, yes I skipped previous employer for the reasons I let my first EOI lapse. I got 5 points from spouse as well. So, another EOI with 70 points and by the time I got invite I had secured all PCCs (3 countries). I lodged the visa on 30th April and immediately uploaded all the obvious docs (form 80, 1221, pccs, CV, all payslips & bank statements, relieving, offer, compensation revision letters for claimed experience, form 26AS for all years even for unclaimed experience, PAN card, DL, SSN card etc. etc.) so that CO don't have a chance to put my application on hold asking for those docs. Further, appeared for medicals on 4th May results for which were uploaded by 11th May (kid TB screening result delayed by clinic). Unfortunately or Fortunately, I got CO more info email on 10 May but that email didn't have any detail regarding what is required. So, I called them and the CSR told me she can see rough notes from CO about PCC and kid's medical. Luckily his medical had cleared that morning itself and I could show her where the PCCs are. So, she said she will pass on the info to CO to send another email with the required docs. That day itself I got one PCC more info email and immediately within 5 minutes I got IMMI Assessment Commence email. I clicked on IP button on 12th May as per advice from CSR.
> 
> Another point to note is that our panel doctor hinted at my wife having psoriasis which got me worried but nothing asked there by CO. Finally, I had few gaps in my timeline which I explained in detail in Form 80. No evidence provided or requested for the same. No employment verification to the best of my knowledge. I didn't contact my employers though.
> 
> This forum is awesome source of information. I have never been fond of giving my life related decisions in someone else's hand and this forum did let me live upto that motto. I would like to thank all the members especially, vikaschandra, andrey, keeda, jairichi and special thanks to all those members who posted their golden email news and spread the hope all around.
> 
> yes jairichi - your prediction did come true of me getting it last week or this week.
> 
> *Good Luck to all who are waiting for their grants! I wish all get a speedy one like me.*
> 
> I would be hopping onto the forum every now and then and responding to the queries.
> 
> My timeline for mobile users!
> 
> *Systems Analyst | 261112 | 70 Points*
> PR journey started July 2013
> Acs - Sep 2014 | IELTS  | PTE (3/2016) - Overall 89 | EOI submitted - April 6 (70 Points - 5 Exp, 5 Partner)| Invite: April 27
> Lodged: April 30
> Medicals: May 4, Cleared May 11
> CO Assignment: May 10 (More info email missing details)
> IMMI Assessment Commence Email: May 11
> Grant: June 9
> IED: 19 Apr 2017


Congratulations mate.
Best of luck for future


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations to all who have received the Grant


----------



## likevarun

Finally received mail for visa grant. It took 3 months & 27 days since visa lodge. Thanks everyone for helping and supporting throughout the application process. I have not submitted form 80. I think it is required only when you have stayed outside your country for considerable amount of time. Gud luck to everyone in forum, I believe patience is the key. Everyone will get grant just its a matter of time. Do message me for any query, as I will try to help to the best of my experience.


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations Dude



likevarun said:


> Finally received mail for visa grant. It took 3 months & 27 days since visa lodge. Thanks everyone for helping and supporting throughout the application process. I have not submitted form 80. I think it is required only when you have stayed outside your country for considerable amount of time. Gud luck to everyone in forum, I believe patience is the key. Everyone will get grant just its a matter of time. Do message me for any query, as I will try to help to the best of my experience.


----------



## Alhad

kapoor.neha said:


> 80 days since visa lodge and 60 days since last CO contact. God knows where my visa has got stuck..No employment verification till date...And I am losing all my patience and excitement waiting for it..


Similar situation here, Neha.
More than 100 days since lodged. Somehow the excitement has faded.
No choice but to wait it out.


----------



## manpreet89

jschopra said:


> Congratulations Manpreet.
> Best of luck for the future.


Thank you jschopra....As u know i was already thinking of contacting them. but thankfully patience paid off.
Waiting to hear the good news from you also.


----------



## Alhad

jayk87 said:


> Guys please advice. After reading some posts here, I'm surprised some people who applied a month after me already got the grants but I didn't. I'm feeling something's screwed up in my case.
> 
> I have a lodged application my application on 10th Feb 2016. On 22nd Feb, a CO asked me to submit some form and I did it in on 22nd of March. Haven't heard from DIBP yet. Please advise.
> 
> ---------------
> DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER 261312 (65 Points)
> DOE FOR 189 EOI : 25/01/2016
> 
> 189 Invite : 25/01/2016
> *Visa Lodge : 10/02/2016*
> 
> Medicals and PCCs all submitted together : 18/02/2016
> CO Contact : 23/02/2016 for Form 80
> Submitted Form 80 : 21/03/2016
> 
> *No reply after this!*


Hi Jayk87,

I had also lodged on the exact same date - 10th Feb. 
Nothing yet. But if your documents are fine, nothing gets screwed up really. It's only a matter of time. If they see gaps, cant link things from the documents, they may take longer to be convinced with the file. Once satisfied, the letter will be sent out.
Have you followed up? Try calling and make them check on your file. I had followed up last week, was told only to wait. 
No choice but to wait it out.

Cheers,
A


----------



## manpreet89

conjoinme said:


> Congrats Manpreet! Good Luck with the move!


Thanks mate

Congratuations too...


----------



## manpreet89

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Manpreet


Thanks vikaschandra


----------



## ayushka515

joosteven said:


> Thanks ibm.wazzy,
> 
> Hope you will get your grant soon.
> 
> Wish you all the best too !


Hi there,

According to your experience, how long it take to grant my visa:

Details:

EA +ve outcome (Electrical Engineer 233311): 8 April 2016 : 15 points
Age : 30 points
Exp (3 years in hydropower) : 5 points
PTE each 65: 10 points
Total 60 points eligible for 189 subclass
EOI lodge: 1 May 2016
Invitation: 11 May 2016
Visa Applied: 26 May 2016
All documents Submitted till 7 June: Academic Certificates, English PTE, Experience letters, Bank Statement, Salary Slips, Appointment letter, Contract letters, Resume, PCC, Marriage Certificate, Spouse PCC, Spouse English PTE, Medicals.

Can you tell me how long it takes for CO assign and visa grant. What is the possibilities for direct visa grant.

Thanks!


----------



## Sahiledge

conjoinme said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received the golden email today (i.e. after 40 days of lodgement) for myself, wife and 2 kids. It popped into my inbox at 11:20 NZT (i.e. 9:20 AM Sydney time). I didn't need to wait longer for grant as comparable to other applicants. However, this entire journey has been exhaustive and started way back in July 2013. I had to contact each of my previous employers (5 in number) few refused to provide R&R letter. Then another struggle started to find previous managers who would be happy to provide Stat Dec; got all this arranged and positive assessment by September 2014. Some personal delay after that and finally got stuck into IELTS 0.5 scam. 2 attempts and 1 remark still 6.5 in writing. Appeared for PTE in March 2016 and hit the jackpot within a day.
> After that I filed EOI at 70 points in March, got invite in next round but realized I don't have all the documents to prove one of the employment and since it was particularly with Stat Dec; I decided to forego that invite.
> 
> Please note in the 2nd EOI I filed I UNDERCLAIMED my experience i.e. I just claimed my current employer (32 months) and one of the previous employer (11 months); this was not immediate previous, yes I skipped previous employer for the reasons I let my first EOI lapse. I got 5 points from spouse as well. So, another EOI with 70 points and by the time I got invite I had secured all PCCs (3 countries). I lodged the visa on 30th April and immediately uploaded all the obvious docs (form 80, 1221, pccs, CV, all payslips & bank statements, relieving, offer, compensation revision letters for claimed experience, form 26AS for all years even for unclaimed experience, PAN card, DL, SSN card etc. etc.) so that CO don't have a chance to put my application on hold asking for those docs. Further, appeared for medicals on 4th May results for which were uploaded by 11th May (kid TB screening result delayed by clinic). Unfortunately or Fortunately, I got CO more info email on 10 May but that email didn't have any detail regarding what is required. So, I called them and the CSR told me she can see rough notes from CO about PCC and kid's medical. Luckily his medical had cleared that morning itself and I could show her where the PCCs are. So, she said she will pass on the info to CO to send another email with the required docs. That day itself I got one PCC more info email and immediately within 5 minutes I got IMMI Assessment Commence email. I clicked on IP button on 12th May as per advice from CSR.
> 
> Another point to note is that our panel doctor hinted at my wife having psoriasis which got me worried but nothing asked there by CO. Finally, I had few gaps in my timeline which I explained in detail in Form 80. No evidence provided or requested for the same. No employment verification to the best of my knowledge. I didn't contact my employers though.
> 
> This forum is awesome source of information. I have never been fond of giving my life related decisions in someone else's hand and this forum did let me live upto that motto. I would like to thank all the members especially, vikaschandra, andrey, keeda, jairichi and special thanks to all those members who posted their golden email news and spread the hope all around.
> 
> yes jairichi - your prediction did come true of me getting it last week or this week.
> 
> Good Luck to all who are waiting for their grants! I wish all get a speedy one like me.
> 
> I would be hopping onto the forum every now and then and responding to the queries.
> 
> My timeline for mobile users!
> 
> Systems Analyst | 261112 | 70 Points
> PR journey started July 2013
> Acs - Sep 2014 | IELTS  | PTE (3/2016) - Overall 89 | EOI submitted - April 6 (70 Points - 5 Exp, 5 Partner)| Invite: April 27
> Lodged: April 30
> Medicals: May 4, Cleared May 11
> CO Assignment: May 10 (More info email missing details)
> IMMI Assessment Commence Email: May 11
> Grant: June 9
> IED: 19 Apr 2017


Congrats Brother!!


----------



## jairichi

Yes, no issue. I hold a UK Tier 2 visa and Aus PR now.


Vizyzz said:


> HI Experts,
> 
> Can we hold Canada work permit and Australia PR at the same time?
> 
> Thnx Already !!


----------



## vikaschandra

conjoinme said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received the golden email today (i.e. after 40 days of lodgement) for myself, wife and 2 kids. It popped into my inbox at 11:20 NZT (i.e. 9:20 AM Sydney time). I didn't need to wait longer for grant as comparable to other applicants. However, this entire journey has been exhaustive and started way back in July 2013. I had to contact each of my previous employers (5 in number) few refused to provide R&R letter. Then another struggle started to find previous managers who would be happy to provide Stat Dec; got all this arranged and positive assessment by September 2014. Some personal delay after that and finally got stuck into IELTS 0.5 scam. 2 attempts and 1 remark still 6.5 in writing. Appeared for PTE in March 2016 and hit the jackpot within a day.
> After that I filed EOI at 70 points in March, got invite in next round but realized I don't have all the documents to prove one of the employment and since it was particularly with Stat Dec; I decided to forego that invite.
> 
> Please note in the 2nd EOI I filed I UNDERCLAIMED my experience i.e. I just claimed my current employer (32 months) and one of the previous employer (11 months); this was not immediate previous, yes I skipped previous employer for the reasons I let my first EOI lapse. I got 5 points from spouse as well. So, another EOI with 70 points and by the time I got invite I had secured all PCCs (3 countries). I lodged the visa on 30th April and immediately uploaded all the obvious docs (form 80, 1221, pccs, CV, all payslips & bank statements, relieving, offer, compensation revision letters for claimed experience, form 26AS for all years even for unclaimed experience, PAN card, DL, SSN card etc. etc.) so that CO don't have a chance to put my application on hold asking for those docs. Further, appeared for medicals on 4th May results for which were uploaded by 11th May (kid TB screening result delayed by clinic). Unfortunately or Fortunately, I got CO more info email on 10 May but that email didn't have any detail regarding what is required. So, I called them and the CSR told me she can see rough notes from CO about PCC and kid's medical. Luckily his medical had cleared that morning itself and I could show her where the PCCs are. So, she said she will pass on the info to CO to send another email with the required docs. That day itself I got one PCC more info email and immediately within 5 minutes I got IMMI Assessment Commence email. I clicked on IP button on 12th May as per advice from CSR.
> 
> Another point to note is that our panel doctor hinted at my wife having psoriasis which got me worried but nothing asked there by CO. Finally, I had few gaps in my timeline which I explained in detail in Form 80. No evidence provided or requested for the same. No employment verification to the best of my knowledge. I didn't contact my employers though.
> 
> This forum is awesome source of information. I have never been fond of giving my life related decisions in someone else's hand and this forum did let me live upto that motto. I would like to thank all the members especially, vikaschandra, andrey, keeda, jairichi and special thanks to all those members who posted their golden email news and spread the hope all around.
> 
> yes jairichi - your prediction did come true of me getting it last week or this week.
> 
> *Good Luck to all who are waiting for their grants! I wish all get a speedy one like me.*
> 
> I would be hopping onto the forum every now and then and responding to the queries.
> 
> My timeline for mobile users!
> 
> *Systems Analyst | 261112 | 70 Points*
> PR journey started July 2013
> Acs - Sep 2014 | IELTS  | PTE (3/2016) - Overall 89 | EOI submitted - April 6 (70 Points - 5 Exp, 5 Partner)| Invite: April 27
> Lodged: April 30
> Medicals: May 4, Cleared May 11
> CO Assignment: May 10 (More info email missing details)
> IMMI Assessment Commence Email: May 11
> Grant: June 9
> IED: 19 Apr 2017


Congratulations Mate.. Good to see fellow applicant from 2611 get the grant. You have been a great support for others as well. Best wishes to you for future endeavors.


----------



## jairichi

Congrats Conjoinme. Happy to see you get your grant. Your timeline reaffirms the belief that CO indeeds visits application 28 days past contact and request for document/s.



conjoinme said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received the golden email today (i.e. after 40 days of lodgement) for myself, wife and 2 kids. It popped into my inbox at 11:20 NZT (i.e. 9:20 AM Sydney time). I didn't need to wait longer for grant as comparable to other applicants. However, this entire journey has been exhaustive and started way back in July 2013. I had to contact each of my previous employers (5 in number) few refused to provide R&R letter. Then another struggle started to find previous managers who would be happy to provide Stat Dec; got all this arranged and positive assessment by September 2014. Some personal delay after that and finally got stuck into IELTS 0.5 scam. 2 attempts and 1 remark still 6.5 in writing. Appeared for PTE in March 2016 and hit the jackpot within a day.
> After that I filed EOI at 70 points in March, got invite in next round but realized I don't have all the documents to prove one of the employment and since it was particularly with Stat Dec; I decided to forego that invite.
> 
> Please note in the 2nd EOI I filed I UNDERCLAIMED my experience i.e. I just claimed my current employer (32 months) and one of the previous employer (11 months); this was not immediate previous, yes I skipped previous employer for the reasons I let my first EOI lapse. I got 5 points from spouse as well. So, another EOI with 70 points and by the time I got invite I had secured all PCCs (3 countries). I lodged the visa on 30th April and immediately uploaded all the obvious docs (form 80, 1221, pccs, CV, all payslips & bank statements, relieving, offer, compensation revision letters for claimed experience, form 26AS for all years even for unclaimed experience, PAN card, DL, SSN card etc. etc.) so that CO don't have a chance to put my application on hold asking for those docs. Further, appeared for medicals on 4th May results for which were uploaded by 11th May (kid TB screening result delayed by clinic). Unfortunately or Fortunately, I got CO more info email on 10 May but that email didn't have any detail regarding what is required. So, I called them and the CSR told me she can see rough notes from CO about PCC and kid's medical. Luckily his medical had cleared that morning itself and I could show her where the PCCs are. So, she said she will pass on the info to CO to send another email with the required docs. That day itself I got one PCC more info email and immediately within 5 minutes I got IMMI Assessment Commence email. I clicked on IP button on 12th May as per advice from CSR.
> 
> Another point to note is that our panel doctor hinted at my wife having psoriasis which got me worried but nothing asked there by CO. Finally, I had few gaps in my timeline which I explained in detail in Form 80. No evidence provided or requested for the same. No employment verification to the best of my knowledge. I didn't contact my employers though.
> 
> This forum is awesome source of information. I have never been fond of giving my life related decisions in someone else's hand and this forum did let me live upto that motto. I would like to thank all the members especially, vikaschandra, andrey, keeda, jairichi and special thanks to all those members who posted their golden email news and spread the hope all around.
> 
> yes jairichi - your prediction did come true of me getting it last week or this week.
> 
> *Good Luck to all who are waiting for their grants! I wish all get a speedy one like me.*
> 
> I would be hopping onto the forum every now and then and responding to the queries.
> 
> My timeline for mobile users!
> 
> *Systems Analyst | 261112 | 70 Points*
> PR journey started July 2013
> Acs - Sep 2014 | IELTS  | PTE (3/2016) - Overall 89 | EOI submitted - April 6 (70 Points - 5 Exp, 5 Partner)| Invite: April 27
> Lodged: April 30
> Medicals: May 4, Cleared May 11
> CO Assignment: May 10 (More info email missing details)
> IMMI Assessment Commence Email: May 11
> Grant: June 9
> IED: 19 Apr 2017


----------



## vikaschandra

likevarun said:


> Finally received mail for visa grant. It took 3 months & 27 days since visa lodge. Thanks everyone for helping and supporting throughout the application process. I have not submitted form 80. I think it is required only when you have stayed outside your country for considerable amount of time. Gud luck to everyone in forum, I believe patience is the key. Everyone will get grant just its a matter of time. Do message me for any query, as I will try to help to the best of my experience.


Congratulations Varun. Best wishes for your future endeavors


----------



## ausilover

congratulations to Manpreet, Conjoinme, varun & all others who received their grants today.


----------



## rickoo

Hi is the system analyst occupation has reached its ceiling? Does it mean we would not get any grant notifications until july 2016?

-
EOI-Feb10th 2016; ITA-Feb 17th 2016, Application submission-March 11th 2016, Employer verification- May 16th 2016. Grant-?????


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Great to see all around happiness in this thread TODAY. This actually gives encouragement to all other waiting applicants.

Awesome that 3+ people got their GRANTS and I heartily congratulate them and my best wishes to them in their future plannings.

CONGRATULATIONS TODAY'S GRANT HOLDERS AND BEST WISES TO WAITING APPLICANTS


----------



## DT2702

FINALLY.......FINALLY....some good news on the Forum today. Great to see all the Grant Posts and the amazing stories of perseverance. 

Congrats Guys and all the very best for the future. 

As for Rest of Us --- Grants are on their way ! Hang in there ! 

Regards,
DT2702


----------



## AbhishekKotian

PRSEEKER19 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have been a follower of this blog ever since I received my EIO and then lodged application after that. With great relief, I can now say I received my Grant this morning at 08:26am (AWST). Here is my summary:
> 
> EOI submitted: 29 Nov 2015 ( 70 pts )
> Invite: 08 Jan 2016
> Visa lodged : 22 Feb 2016
> Medicals : 29 Feb 2016
> CO Contact: 04 March 2016. Request for form 80, national identity card and second page of skills assessment.
> Reminder Email I sent to DIBP for my application: 06 June 2016 :confused2:
> Grant: 09 June 2016 :whoo:
> 
> 
> My advice is that if its past 90 days since your CO contacted you then send an email to DIBP or call your processing centre to ask if there is anything delaying your application. It does help if you have solid reasons as to why you need your grant as well, as you can see below is the email I sent to them.
> 
> 
> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> i am writing with regards to my Visa application for points based skilled migration Visa (189). For reference, my (TRN) is **********, my Application ID is ***********and my file no is ***********. The case officer assigned to my application is Brooke Position Number: 60016450.
> 
> I just want to follow up on the progress of my application because it has already been more than 90 days since my case officer contacted me and I had provided the information that was required. I understand that it has been a busy period for the Department of Immigration and Border Protection with large numbers of applicants lodging their applications.
> 
> At the moment, I am in a very constricted situation because I already finished my studies last year and employers have denied my job applications due to the fact that I do not hold the Visa (189) although I have qualified for it. Moreover, as months go by a number new graduates are applying for work and employers prefer fresh graduates as compared to ones that have graduated a while back.
> 
> Therefore, I ask if my case officer can have a look at my application at their earliest convenience so that I can receive my Visa and be eligible for employment/start my career.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> PRSEEKER19
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK AND ALL THE BEST WITH YOUR APPLICATIONS!



Congratulations


----------



## rickoo

Hi is the system analyst occupation has reached its ceiling? Does it mean we would not get any grant notifications until july 2016?

-
EOI-Feb10th 2016; ITA-Feb 17th 2016, Application submission-March 11th 2016, Employer verification- May 16th 2016. Grant-?????


----------



## AbhishekKotian

manpreet89 said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I would like to share my happiness with you all. *I HAVE RECIEVED VISA GRANT LETTER THIS MORNING* for me and my wife. I pray for all other who are still waiting for their visas.
> 
> Expatforum is a great place to share experience , althoguh i was just a spectator but with this forum my spirits remained high. and valuable information about procedures was meaningful.
> 
> Hope to see more grant notification here.
> 
> Best wishes
> Manpreet Singh


Congratulations Manpreet. All the best for your future


----------



## jairichi

rickoo said:


> Hi is the system analyst occupation has reached its ceiling? Does it mean we would not get any grant notifications until july 2016?
> 
> -
> EOI-Feb10th 2016; ITA-Feb 17th 2016, Application submission-March 11th 2016, Employer verification- May 16th 2016. Grant-?????


If you have received an invitation to apply for visa there is nothing to worry.


----------



## sridevimca20022

manpreet89 said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I would like to share my happiness with you all. *I HAVE RECIEVED VISA GRANT LETTER THIS MORNING* for me and my wife. I pray for all other who are still waiting for their visas.
> 
> Expatforum is a great place to share experience , althoguh i was just a spectator but with this forum my spirits remained high. and valuable information about procedures was meaningful.
> 
> Hope to see more grant notification here.
> 
> Best wishes
> Manpreet Singh


congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!! all the best for ur future.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

conjoinme said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received the golden email today (i.e. after 40 days of lodgement) for myself, wife and 2 kids. It popped into my inbox at 11:20 NZT (i.e. 9:20 AM Sydney time). I didn't need to wait longer for grant as comparable to other applicants. However, this entire journey has been exhaustive and started way back in July 2013. I had to contact each of my previous employers (5 in number) few refused to provide R&R letter. Then another struggle started to find previous managers who would be happy to provide Stat Dec; got all this arranged and positive assessment by September 2014. Some personal delay after that and finally got stuck into IELTS 0.5 scam. 2 attempts and 1 remark still 6.5 in writing. Appeared for PTE in March 2016 and hit the jackpot within a day.
> After that I filed EOI at 70 points in March, got invite in next round but realized I don't have all the documents to prove one of the employment and since it was particularly with Stat Dec; I decided to forego that invite.
> 
> Please note in the 2nd EOI I filed I UNDERCLAIMED my experience i.e. I just claimed my current employer (32 months) and one of the previous employer (11 months); this was not immediate previous, yes I skipped previous employer for the reasons I let my first EOI lapse. I got 5 points from spouse as well. So, another EOI with 70 points and by the time I got invite I had secured all PCCs (3 countries). I lodged the visa on 30th April and immediately uploaded all the obvious docs (form 80, 1221, pccs, CV, all payslips & bank statements, relieving, offer, compensation revision letters for claimed experience, form 26AS for all years even for unclaimed experience, PAN card, DL, SSN card etc. etc.) so that CO don't have a chance to put my application on hold asking for those docs. Further, appeared for medicals on 4th May results for which were uploaded by 11th May (kid TB screening result delayed by clinic). Unfortunately or Fortunately, I got CO more info email on 10 May but that email didn't have any detail regarding what is required. So, I called them and the CSR told me she can see rough notes from CO about PCC and kid's medical. Luckily his medical had cleared that morning itself and I could show her where the PCCs are. So, she said she will pass on the info to CO to send another email with the required docs. That day itself I got one PCC more info email and immediately within 5 minutes I got IMMI Assessment Commence email. I clicked on IP button on 12th May as per advice from CSR.
> 
> Another point to note is that our panel doctor hinted at my wife having psoriasis which got me worried but nothing asked there by CO. Finally, I had few gaps in my timeline which I explained in detail in Form 80. No evidence provided or requested for the same. No employment verification to the best of my knowledge. I didn't contact my employers though.
> 
> This forum is awesome source of information. I have never been fond of giving my life related decisions in someone else's hand and this forum did let me live upto that motto. I would like to thank all the members especially, vikaschandra, andrey, keeda, jairichi and special thanks to all those members who posted their golden email news and spread the hope all around.
> 
> yes jairichi - your prediction did come true of me getting it last week or this week.
> 
> *Good Luck to all who are waiting for their grants! I wish all get a speedy one like me.*
> 
> I would be hopping onto the forum every now and then and responding to the queries.
> 
> My timeline for mobile users!
> 
> *Systems Analyst | 261112 | 70 Points*
> PR journey started July 2013
> Acs - Sep 2014 | IELTS  | PTE (3/2016) - Overall 89 | EOI submitted - April 6 (70 Points - 5 Exp, 5 Partner)| Invite: April 27
> Lodged: April 30
> Medicals: May 4, Cleared May 11
> CO Assignment: May 10 (More info email missing details)
> IMMI Assessment Commence Email: May 11
> Grant: June 9
> IED: 19 Apr 2017


Congratulations to you and your family. All the best for your future


----------



## AbhishekKotian

likevarun said:


> Finally received mail for visa grant. It took 3 months & 27 days since visa lodge. Thanks everyone for helping and supporting throughout the application process. I have not submitted form 80. I think it is required only when you have stayed outside your country for considerable amount of time. Gud luck to everyone in forum, I believe patience is the key. Everyone will get grant just its a matter of time. Do message me for any query, as I will try to help to the best of my experience.


Congratulations and All the best for your future


----------



## sridevimca20022

Alhad said:


> Similar situation here, Neha.
> More than 100 days since lodged. Somehow the excitement has faded.
> No choice but to wait it out.



100days since visa lodgment...No progress....waiting ....waiting...waiting!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rickoo

Cant you send out a email to DIBP and enquire?

Regards,
Rickoo


----------



## aussieby2016

sridevimca20022 said:


> 100days since visa lodgment...No progress....waiting ....waiting...waiting!!!!!!!!!!!


hopefully your grant should be round the corner......:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Tarun1410

Congratulations to everyone who got their grants today!!

On the hindsight, I believe that "Immi Commence Email" and "Application Recieved" status is not a bad thing at all


----------



## conjoinme

kapoor.neha said:


> Congratulations and that was really quick...Wish you all the best for your future..


Thanks Neha. Good Luck to you for the grant!


----------



## conjoinme

aussieby2016 said:


> Congrats.....enjoy......


Thanks mate


----------



## conjoinme

Vizyzz said:


> HI Experts,
> 
> Can we hold Canada work permit and Australia PR at the same time?
> 
> Thnx Already !!


I don't see a reason why you can't. I have NZ work visa as well.


----------



## conjoinme

sethisaab said:


> Congrats conjoinm


Thanks sethisaab. Good Luck to you mate!


----------



## conjoinme

jschopra said:


> Congratulations mate.
> Best of luck for future


Thanks mate. I am sure your grant is next. Good Luck!


----------



## conjoinme

likevarun said:


> Finally received mail for visa grant. It took 3 months & 27 days since visa lodge. Thanks everyone for helping and supporting throughout the application process. I have not submitted form 80. I think it is required only when you have stayed outside your country for considerable amount of time. Gud luck to everyone in forum, I believe patience is the key. Everyone will get grant just its a matter of time. Do message me for any query, as I will try to help to the best of my experience.


Congrats likevarun!


----------



## conjoinme

manpreet89 said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Congratuations too...


Thanks buddy!


----------



## conjoinme

Sahiledge said:


> Congrats Brother!!


Thanks buddy! Good Luck


----------



## anurag.gupta81

congrats everyone who got their grants 

Regards,
Anurag

26111 - Business Analyst
Oct/2015 - PTE +ve with Average 82
Oct/2015 - Filed for ACS
Nov/2015 - ACS +ve
25/Nov/2015 - EOI Filed
22/01/2016 - Invitation received
14/02/2016 - Payment done
22/02/2016 - CO Assigned and document requested
29/03/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, India PCC, spouse docs) with Medicals
08/04/2016 - CO requested additional documents - UK PCC Requested
29/04/2016 - UK PCC Submitted and Wife's MBA degree
30/05/2015 - DIAC Contacted Company HR for employee verification. 
06/07/2016 - Manager and HR replied back to Australian High Commission
xx/xx/2016 - Waiting for Grant


----------



## anikatyayan

kapoor.neha said:


> 80 days since visa lodge and 60 days since last CO contact. God knows where my visa has got stuck..No employment verification till date...And I am losing all my patience and excitement waiting for it..


Little more patience Neha..I have also applied for the same category as yours and waiting...
I know its very hard...


----------



## civil189

Congratulations to all 
Good no of grants today
I think I am standing in some wrong queue for the grants
130 days , it's all same as it was on visa lodge date 
Bufffff, need to recheck the definition of patience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conjoinme

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Mate.. Good to see fellow applicant from 2611 get the grant. You have been a great support for others as well. Best wishes to you for future endeavors.


Thanks vikaschandra, I have got it from this from and from seniors like you and what better way to repay it than supporting the same forum. Hopefully we will catch up sometime in kangaroo land


----------



## conjoinme

jairichi said:


> Congrats Conjoinme. Happy to see you get your grant. Your timeline reaffirms the belief that CO indeeds visits application 28 days past contact and request for document/s.


Thanks jairichi, it does except that there was no info submitted  my observation is that after more info email CO might have picked up another case and hence would have put my case on hold even though she came to know the very next day that there was no doc needed.


----------



## Spoorthybp

Hello All,

It gives me immense pleasure to let you all know that I received the grant mail yesterday night 10:45PM Kuwait time, however I checked it only today morning I was a bit surprised as I had lost hope and even thought my grant would arrive in July or August hence decided to put my case on hold till September as my baby is due and was about to send a mail to my CO today. IED is Feb 17 2017 and now I can peacefully wait till my baby is born and apply for its visa and all of us can go along. It was definitely a tedious journey but worth it.

Wish you all best of luck


----------



## aussieby2016

civil189 said:


> Congratulations to all
> Good no of grants today
> I think I am standing in some wrong queue for the grants
> 130 days , it's all same as it was on visa lodge date
> Bufffff, need to recheck the definition of patience
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


count me in also.....looks like the tides in the Indian ocean have swept our grants further west before it could reach the near the subcontinent......hence are taking time to reach us.....


----------



## samsonk76

Congratulations to all who received their grants today and All the Best!

Our waits continue...

_____________________________________________________

ICT Business Analyst 261111 (65 Points)
ACS CLEARED 3/12/2015
EOI Submitted 11/12/2015
Invited 29/01/2016 
Visa Lodged 17/02/2016 
1st CO Assign/Contact 29/02/2016
Medicals & PCC Completed 15/03/2016 
2nd CO Contact 07/04/2016 - PCC for Spouse UAE visit - Sent correct dates for UAE visit (less than a year) requesting exemption
CO confirmed UAE PCC not required 23/04/2016
AHC (Delhi) Verification call 19/05/2016
Grant : XX/XX/2016


----------



## Jasmin FR

congratulations conjoinme


----------



## conjoinme

ausilover said:


> congratulations to Manpreet, Conjoinme, varun & all others who received their grants today.


Thanks mate. Good luck


----------



## conjoinme

rickoo said:


> Hi is the system analyst occupation has reached its ceiling? Does it mean we would not get any grant notifications until july 2016?
> 
> -
> EOI-Feb10th 2016; ITA-Feb 17th 2016, Application submission-March 11th 2016, Employer verification- May 16th 2016. Grant-?????


That Ceiling is for invite not grant


----------



## conjoinme

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Great to see all around happiness in this thread TODAY. This actually gives encouragement to all other waiting applicants.
> 
> Awesome that 3+ people got their GRANTS and I heartily congratulate them and my best wishes to them in their future plannings.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS TODAY'S GRANT HOLDERS AND BEST WISES TO WAITING APPLICANTS


Thanks mate and Good Luck for your grant!


----------



## conjoinme

DT2702 said:


> FINALLY.......FINALLY....some good news on the Forum today. Great to see all the Grant Posts and the amazing stories of perseverance.
> 
> Congrats Guys and all the very best for the future.
> 
> As for Rest of Us --- Grants are on their way ! Hang in there !
> 
> Regards,
> DT2702


Thanks mate. Good luck for your grant


----------



## AbhishekKotian

aussieby2016 said:


> count me in also.....looks like the tides in the Indian ocean have swept our grants further west before it could reach the near the subcontinent......hence are taking time to reach us.....


Count me in too  123 days and waiting.... Hang in there, the grant is on its way.


----------



## sumM

I think Developer Programmers are still in queue...



jayk87 said:


> Guys please advice. After reading some posts here, I'm surprised some people who applied a month after me already got the grants but I didn't. I'm feeling something's screwed up in my case.
> 
> I have a lodged application my application on 10th Feb 2016. On 22nd Feb, a CO asked me to submit some form and I did it in on 22nd of March. Haven't heard from DIBP yet. Please advise.
> 
> ---------------
> DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER 261312 (65 Points)
> DOE FOR 189 EOI : 25/01/2016
> 
> 189 Invite : 25/01/2016
> *Visa Lodge : 10/02/2016*
> 
> Medicals and PCCs all submitted together : 18/02/2016
> CO Contact : 23/02/2016 for Form 80
> Submitted Form 80 : 21/03/2016
> 
> *No reply after this!*


----------



## conjoinme

AbhishekKotian said:


> Congratulations to you and your family. All the best for your future


Thanks mate. Good Luck for your grant!


----------



## rickoo

thank you, my consultant confused me saying I need to wait until July. almost 95+ days since visa lodgement and no news hence was getting worried.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

Spoorthybp said:


> Hello All,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to let you all know that I received the grant mail yesterday night 10:45PM Kuwait time, however I checked it only today morning I was a bit surprised as I had lost hope and even thought my grant would arrive in July or August hence decided to put my case on hold till September as my baby is due and was about to send a mail to my CO today. IED is Feb 17 2017 and now I can peacefully wait till my baby is born and apply for its visa and all of us can go along. It was definitely a tedious journey but worth it.
> 
> Wish you all best of luck


Congratulation Spoorthybp and all the best for your future


----------



## conjoinme

Tarun1410 said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got their grants today!!
> 
> On the hindsight, I believe that "Immi Commence Email" and "Application Recieved" status is not a bad thing at all


Thanks Tarun1410, seems so. When I got immi commence email, I had got worried and researched immi tracker and the forum. I had found that ppl have grant within 10 days to few months so basically it doesn't signify any delay. On the contrary its better since we get to know about CO allocation.


----------



## aussieby2016

AbhishekKotian said:


> Count me in too  123 days and waiting.... Hang in there, the grant is on its way.


how was your employment verification done.....mine was by mail by AHC to my HR.....manpreet had his employment verification around the same date so we can also hope for our grants soon (if possible this week) .......


----------



## AbhishekKotian

aussieby2016 said:


> how was your employment verification done.....mine was by mail by AHC to my HR.....manpreet had his employment verification around the same date so we can also hope for our grants soon (if possible this week) .......


I received a call from AHC on the 24th of May. Three of my employers HRs had received emails and one of them received a call around 2 weeks ago. 

I checked with all of them and they had replied to AHCs email with all the requested details.


----------



## likevarun

ausilover said:


> congratulations to Manpreet, Conjoinme, varun & all others who received their grants today.


Thanks everyone. Gud luck.


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



Spoorthybp said:


> Hello All,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to let you all know that I received the grant mail yesterday night 10:45PM Kuwait time, however I checked it only today morning I was a bit surprised as I had lost hope and even thought my grant would arrive in July or August hence decided to put my case on hold till September as my baby is due and was about to send a mail to my CO today. IED is Feb 17 2017 and now I can peacefully wait till my baby is born and apply for its visa and all of us can go along. It was definitely a tedious journey but worth it.
> 
> Wish you all best of luck


----------



## hsm123

aussieby2016 said:


> how was your employment verification done.....mine was by mail by AHC to my HR.....manpreet had his employment verification around the same date so we can also hope for our grants soon (if possible this week) .......


i had also employment verification via mail to HR on same dates.

Now expecting Grant within a week.


----------



## rickoo

so can we expect within a week from employment verification?


----------



## furmas

*Need to go on Hajj*

Dear Experts,

I need your expert advise ,as I have already lodged my application on 13 May 2016 and currently my assessment in progress .

My question is that I have to proceed for HAJJ ( Saudia) in Mid August for at least 40 days,kindly guide me how to inform DIBP for this .

Regards.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

conjoinme said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received the golden email today (i.e. after 40 days of lodgement) for myself, wife and 2 kids. It popped into my inbox at 11:20 NZT (i.e. 9:20 AM Sydney time). I didn't need to wait longer for grant as comparable to other applicants. However, this entire journey has been exhaustive and started way back in July 2013. I had to contact each of my previous employers (5 in number) few refused to provide R&R letter. Then another struggle started to find previous managers who would be happy to provide Stat Dec; got all this arranged and positive assessment by September 2014. Some personal delay after that and finally got stuck into IELTS 0.5 scam. 2 attempts and 1 remark still 6.5 in writing. Appeared for PTE in March 2016 and hit the jackpot within a day.
> After that I filed EOI at 70 points in March, got invite in next round but realized I don't have all the documents to prove one of the employment and since it was particularly with Stat Dec; I decided to forego that invite.
> 
> Please note in the 2nd EOI I filed I UNDERCLAIMED my experience i.e. I just claimed my current employer (32 months) and one of the previous employer (11 months); this was not immediate previous, yes I skipped previous employer for the reasons I let my first EOI lapse. I got 5 points from spouse as well. So, another EOI with 70 points and by the time I got invite I had secured all PCCs (3 countries). I lodged the visa on 30th April and immediately uploaded all the obvious docs (form 80, 1221, pccs, CV, all payslips & bank statements, relieving, offer, compensation revision letters for claimed experience, form 26AS for all years even for unclaimed experience, PAN card, DL, SSN card etc. etc.) so that CO don't have a chance to put my application on hold asking for those docs. Further, appeared for medicals on 4th May results for which were uploaded by 11th May (kid TB screening result delayed by clinic). Unfortunately or Fortunately, I got CO more info email on 10 May but that email didn't have any detail regarding what is required. So, I called them and the CSR told me she can see rough notes from CO about PCC and kid's medical. Luckily his medical had cleared that morning itself and I could show her where the PCCs are. So, she said she will pass on the info to CO to send another email with the required docs. That day itself I got one PCC more info email and immediately within 5 minutes I got IMMI Assessment Commence email. I clicked on IP button on 12th May as per advice from CSR.
> 
> Another point to note is that our panel doctor hinted at my wife having psoriasis which got me worried but nothing asked there by CO. Finally, I had few gaps in my timeline which I explained in detail in Form 80. No evidence provided or requested for the same. No employment verification to the best of my knowledge. I didn't contact my employers though.
> 
> This forum is awesome source of information. I have never been fond of giving my life related decisions in someone else's hand and this forum did let me live upto that motto. I would like to thank all the members especially, vikaschandra, andrey, keeda, jairichi and special thanks to all those members who posted their golden email news and spread the hope all around.
> 
> yes jairichi - your prediction did come true of me getting it last week or this week.
> 
> *Good Luck to all who are waiting for their grants! I wish all get a speedy one like me.*
> 
> I would be hopping onto the forum every now and then and responding to the queries.
> 
> My timeline for mobile users!
> 
> *Systems Analyst | 261112 | 70 Points*
> PR journey started July 2013
> Acs - Sep 2014 | IELTS  | PTE (3/2016) - Overall 89 | EOI submitted - April 6 (70 Points - 5 Exp, 5 Partner)| Invite: April 27
> Lodged: April 30
> Medicals: May 4, Cleared May 11
> CO Assignment: May 10 (More info email missing details)
> IMMI Assessment Commence Email: May 11
> Grant: June 9
> IED: 19 Apr 2017


congratulations !


----------



## abhishek.gupta

sridevimca20022 said:


> 100days since visa lodgment...No progress....waiting ....waiting...waiting!!!!!!!!!!!


hang in there, i am also in same boat. I am hopeful by July 1st week we should get the grant letters:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## anurag.gupta81

hsm123 said:


> i had also employment verification via mail to HR on same dates.
> 
> Now expecting Grant within a week.


Hi,

Even my manager told me that an employee check has been initiated for my by the Australian High Commission. 

It took him a week to respond back and he wanted to get some extra information out. 

Don't know the next steps now.

Regards,
Anurag


----------



## zeeshan355

hsm123 said:


> i had also employment verification via mail to HR on same dates.
> 
> Now expecting Grant within a week.


My emp. verification was done on 10th May 2016 via telephone.

Still waiting for the grant.

Normally it takes 2 weeks to 60 days for grant after positive verification.

keeping fingers crossed.

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

best of luck to all.


----------



## aussieby2016

furmas said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I need your expert advise ,as I have already lodged my application on 13 May 2016 and currently my assessment in progress .
> 
> My question is that I have to proceed for HAJJ ( Saudia) in Mid August for at least 40 days,kindly guide me how to inform DIBP for this .
> 
> Regards.


Hopefully you shall get the grant by that time...in worst case you don't, just ask some relative of yours at home to keep checking and in case he/she cant provide the information required by CO on your behalf then ask him/her to send a mail to CO stating that you are out of your home country for religious purpose and would be able to submit necessary documents on returning after XX days....doing so will keep the CO informed and you shall perform your hajj with complete peace of mind...... 

Any better solution is most welcome by any other forum members.......All the best for your grant....


----------



## rohitarora14

*Advisory report:customer service*

Dear Experts,

Request your help, my consultant registered my profile (customer service manager) with vetasses for advisory report (a stage before skill assessment) , now I have received the report and the report they have noticed some errors ans question. After which my consultant suggested me to revise my cv accordingly .. My revised cv is ready but I want an expert advice on it before sending it for skill assessment... Anybody here can please help me and suggest...


----------



## samsonk76

Question: 


When is the start day is the 90 days + 2-3 weeks calculated


- is it the date of the visa application lodgement (or)

-is it the date of visa payment?

_____________________________________________________

ICT Business Analyst 261111 (65 Points)
ACS CLEARED 3/12/2015
EOI Submitted 11/12/2015
Invited 29/01/2016 
Visa Lodged 17/02/2016 
1st CO Assign/Contact 29/02/2016
Medicals & PCC Completed 15/03/2016 
2nd CO Contact 07/04/2016 - PCC for Spouse UAE visit - Sent correct dates for UAE visit (less than a year) requesting exemption
CO confirmed UAE PCC not required 23/04/2016
AHC (Delhi) Verification call 19/05/2016
Grant : XX/XX/2016 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## aussieby2016

samsonk76 said:


> Question:
> 
> 
> When is the start day is the 90 days + 2-3 weeks calculated
> 
> 
> - is it the date of the visa application lodgement (or)
> 
> -is it the date of visa payment?
> 
> _____________________________________________________
> 
> ICT Business Analyst 261111 (65 Points)
> ACS CLEARED 3/12/2015
> EOI Submitted 11/12/2015
> Invited 29/01/2016
> Visa Lodged 17/02/2016
> 1st CO Assign/Contact 29/02/2016
> Medicals & PCC Completed 15/03/2016
> 2nd CO Contact 07/04/2016 - PCC for Spouse UAE visit - Sent correct dates for UAE visit (less than a year) requesting exemption
> CO confirmed UAE PCC not required 23/04/2016
> AHC (Delhi) Verification call 19/05/2016
> Grant : XX/XX/2016 :fingerscrossed:


usually both are same ie the day one lodges his/her visa same day he/she makes the payment also.....seniors may advise which date to take in case both dates are different....
However I find u had an invitation on 29th Jan 2016...was it for 190 as 189 invites were sent on 22nd Jan 2016.....


----------



## pras07

aussieby2016 said:


> usually both are same ie the day one lodges his/her visa same day he/she makes the payment also.....seniors may advise which date to take in case both dates are different....
> However I find u had an invitation on 29th Jan 2016...was it for 190 as 189 invites were sent on 22nd Jan 2016.....


Well, from DIBP perspective, visa lodgement day is your payment day. Whether or not you submit the document on that day, its different story. But your CO assignment duration will start from the day when you make payment of Visa fee.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Buddy...





PRSEEKER19 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have been a follower of this blog ever since I received my EIO and then lodged application after that. With great relief, I can now say I received my Grant this morning at 08:26am (AWST). Here is my summary:
> 
> EOI submitted: 29 Nov 2015 ( 70 pts )
> Invite: 08 Jan 2016
> Visa lodged : 22 Feb 2016
> Medicals : 29 Feb 2016
> CO Contact: 04 March 2016. Request for form 80, national identity card and second page of skills assessment.
> Reminder Email I sent to DIBP for my application: 06 June 2016 :confused2:
> Grant: 09 June 2016 :whoo:
> 
> 
> My advice is that if its past 90 days since your CO contacted you then send an email to DIBP or call your processing centre to ask if there is anything delaying your application. It does help if you have solid reasons as to why you need your grant as well, as you can see below is the email I sent to them.
> 
> 
> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> i am writing with regards to my Visa application for points based skilled migration Visa (189). For reference, my (TRN) is **********, my Application ID is ***********and my file no is ***********. The case officer assigned to my application is Brooke Position Number: 60016450.
> 
> I just want to follow up on the progress of my application because it has already been more than 90 days since my case officer contacted me and I had provided the information that was required. I understand that it has been a busy period for the Department of Immigration and Border Protection with large numbers of applicants lodging their applications.
> 
> At the moment, I am in a very constricted situation because I already finished my studies last year and employers have denied my job applications due to the fact that I do not hold the Visa (189) although I have qualified for it. Moreover, as months go by a number new graduates are applying for work and employers prefer fresh graduates as compared to ones that have graduated a while back.
> 
> Therefore, I ask if my case officer can have a look at my application at their earliest convenience so that I can receive my Visa and be eligible for employment/start my career.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> PRSEEKER19
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK AND ALL THE BEST WITH YOUR APPLICATIONS!


----------



## jairichi

Spoorthybp said:


> Hello All,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to let you all know that I received the grant mail yesterday night 10:45PM Kuwait time, however I checked it only today morning I was a bit surprised as I had lost hope and even thought my grant would arrive in July or August hence decided to put my case on hold till September as my baby is due and was about to send a mail to my CO today. IED is Feb 17 2017 and now I can peacefully wait till my baby is born and apply for its visa and all of us can go along. It was definitely a tedious journey but worth it.
> 
> Wish you all best of luck


Congrats Spoorthybp. Hope you are aware that it is a bit longer process (I think around 12 plus months) to get a PR visa for your newborn after you get a grant. Kindly check how to proceed in your case.


----------



## mohsinahmed84

Alhad said:


> Similar situation here, Neha.
> More than 100 days since lodged. Somehow the excitement has faded.
> No choice but to wait it out.


Same as 90 days passed


----------



## kanz12

conjoinme said:


> Before yes, update them with the new address and contact details. After grant, it doesn't matter. I assume you planning to travel to other country than Australia  good luck with the grant


Thank you. Logically i think we should update. But my agent says no.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Manpreet..

Another MEK with grant... all the best buddy..

just crossed 100 Days today..
Still waiting.. 








manpreet89 said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I would like to share my happiness with you all. *I HAVE RECIEVED VISA GRANT LETTER THIS MORNING* for me and my wife. I pray for all other who are still waiting for their visas.
> 
> Expatforum is a great place to share experience , althoguh i was just a spectator but with this forum my spirits remained high. and valuable information about procedures was meaningful.
> 
> Hope to see more grant notification here.
> 
> Best wishes
> Manpreet Singh


----------



## samsonk76

Thanks for your reply:

- My invitation received on 29th Jan was for 189 although I received 190 invites prior to this I decided to go ahead with the 189 application

- There is a difference of 7 days between Starting my application to Submitting/ making the visa payment

As I understand, the date on which the the application was submitted and 'finalized' by making the visa payment should be the actual date of lodgement.

Any other views on this please?





aussieby2016 said:


> usually both are same ie the day one lodges his/her visa same day he/she makes the payment also.....seniors may advise which date to take in case both dates are different....
> However I find u had an invitation on 29th Jan 2016...was it for 190 as 189 invites were sent on 22nd Jan 2016.....


----------



## kanz12

conjoinme said:


> Thanks Neha. Good Luck to you for the grant!


Many congratulations conjoinme


----------



## kanz12

AbhishekKotian said:


> Count me in too  123 days and waiting.... Hang in there, the grant is on its way.


me tooo 133 days.. What is even happening to the Jan applicants.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats on receiving your grant.. pretty fast.. all the best for your future..



conjoinme said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received the golden email today (i.e. after 40 days of lodgement) for myself, wife and 2 kids. It popped into my inbox at 11:20 NZT (i.e. 9:20 AM Sydney time). I didn't need to wait longer for grant as comparable to other applicants. However, this entire journey has been exhaustive and started way back in July 2013. I had to contact each of my previous employers (5 in number) few refused to provide R&R letter. Then another struggle started to find previous managers who would be happy to provide Stat Dec; got all this arranged and positive assessment by September 2014. Some personal delay after that and finally got stuck into IELTS 0.5 scam. 2 attempts and 1 remark still 6.5 in writing. Appeared for PTE in March 2016 and hit the jackpot within a day.
> After that I filed EOI at 70 points in March, got invite in next round but realized I don't have all the documents to prove one of the employment and since it was particularly with Stat Dec; I decided to forego that invite.
> 
> Please note in the 2nd EOI I filed I UNDERCLAIMED my experience i.e. I just claimed my current employer (32 months) and one of the previous employer (11 months); this was not immediate previous, yes I skipped previous employer for the reasons I let my first EOI lapse. I got 5 points from spouse as well. So, another EOI with 70 points and by the time I got invite I had secured all PCCs (3 countries). I lodged the visa on 30th April and immediately uploaded all the obvious docs (form 80, 1221, pccs, CV, all payslips & bank statements, relieving, offer, compensation revision letters for claimed experience, form 26AS for all years even for unclaimed experience, PAN card, DL, SSN card etc. etc.) so that CO don't have a chance to put my application on hold asking for those docs. Further, appeared for medicals on 4th May results for which were uploaded by 11th May (kid TB screening result delayed by clinic). Unfortunately or Fortunately, I got CO more info email on 10 May but that email didn't have any detail regarding what is required. So, I called them and the CSR told me she can see rough notes from CO about PCC and kid's medical. Luckily his medical had cleared that morning itself and I could show her where the PCCs are. So, she said she will pass on the info to CO to send another email with the required docs. That day itself I got one PCC more info email and immediately within 5 minutes I got IMMI Assessment Commence email. I clicked on IP button on 12th May as per advice from CSR.
> 
> Another point to note is that our panel doctor hinted at my wife having psoriasis which got me worried but nothing asked there by CO. Finally, I had few gaps in my timeline which I explained in detail in Form 80. No evidence provided or requested for the same. No employment verification to the best of my knowledge. I didn't contact my employers though.
> 
> This forum is awesome source of information. I have never been fond of giving my life related decisions in someone else's hand and this forum did let me live upto that motto. I would like to thank all the members especially, vikaschandra, andrey, keeda, jairichi and special thanks to all those members who posted their golden email news and spread the hope all around.
> 
> yes jairichi - your prediction did come true of me getting it last week or this week.
> 
> *Good Luck to all who are waiting for their grants! I wish all get a speedy one like me.*
> 
> I would be hopping onto the forum every now and then and responding to the queries.
> 
> My timeline for mobile users!
> 
> *Systems Analyst | 261112 | 70 Points*
> PR journey started July 2013
> Acs - Sep 2014 | IELTS  | PTE (3/2016) - Overall 89 | EOI submitted - April 6 (70 Points - 5 Exp, 5 Partner)| Invite: April 27
> Lodged: April 30
> Medicals: May 4, Cleared May 11
> CO Assignment: May 10 (More info email missing details)
> IMMI Assessment Commence Email: May 11
> Grant: June 9
> IED: 19 Apr 2017


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Varun.. All the best



likevarun said:


> Finally received mail for visa grant. It took 3 months & 27 days since visa lodge. Thanks everyone for helping and supporting throughout the application process. I have not submitted form 80. I think it is required only when you have stayed outside your country for considerable amount of time. Gud luck to everyone in forum, I believe patience is the key. Everyone will get grant just its a matter of time. Do message me for any query, as I will try to help to the best of my experience.


----------



## namqas

Congrats buddy. Wish you all the best !



conjoinme said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received the golden email today (i.e. after 40 days of lodgement) for myself, wife and 2 kids. It popped into my inbox at 11:20 NZT (i.e. 9:20 AM Sydney time). I didn't need to wait longer for grant as comparable to other applicants. However, this entire journey has been exhaustive and started way back in July 2013. .....


----------



## furmas

Get deliver you baby in AUSTRALIA, he will get citizenship and do not need to apply for child visa it will took 12 months to grant and very much expensive.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Same Here...

100 Days and no progress...
Status is 'Application Received"




sridevimca20022 said:


> 100days since visa lodgment...No progress....waiting ....waiting...waiting!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJRox8

*Need views on my IELTS Band score eligibility..*

Hi I appeared for IELTS in May 2016 and received scores as follows: L-6.5, R-7.5, W-7, S-6.5. Overall-7.0.... Am I eligible? I know that 7 in each is required but heard that for South Australia region, even 6.5 is also acceptable. Does the OVERALL BAND 7 matter for that or only separate section-wise scores are considered? Would you recommend to apply by myself or any better agency is available to take services from in Bangalore, India? Thanks in advance.  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats spoorthy..

10:45 PM kuwait time.. that an odd time to receive your grant.. but all said and done.. congrats again and all the best for the big move,




Spoorthybp said:


> Hello All,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to let you all know that I received the grant mail yesterday night 10:45PM Kuwait time, however I checked it only today morning I was a bit surprised as I had lost hope and even thought my grant would arrive in July or August hence decided to put my case on hold till September as my baby is due and was about to send a mail to my CO today. IED is Feb 17 2017 and now I can peacefully wait till my baby is born and apply for its visa and all of us can go along. It was definitely a tedious journey but worth it.
> 
> Wish you all best of luck


----------



## vikaschandra

Spoorthybp said:


> Hello All,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to let you all know that I received the grant mail yesterday night 10:45PM Kuwait time, however I checked it only today morning I was a bit surprised as I had lost hope and even thought my grant would arrive in July or August hence decided to put my case on hold till September as my baby is due and was about to send a mail to my CO today. IED is Feb 17 2017 and now I can peacefully wait till my baby is born and apply for its visa and all of us can go along. It was definitely a tedious journey but worth it.
> 
> Wish you all best of luck


Congratulations to your and your family.


----------



## Robi.bd

kanz12 said:


> me tooo 133 days.. What is even happening to the Jan applicants.


My timeline similar to you, waiting and waiting.


----------



## patelk10

Need Help Expert's.
I am working as internal auditor but the biggest concern is I am getting paid in Cash. 
Will it be a problem for assessment. ???
Please expat community help me by mailing me copy of Required documents on [email protected]
Your help will be highly obliged.


----------



## gnt

Inspiration said:


> Dear all,
> 
> How does employment verification takes place in middle east like Dubai, Saudi ? Any recent experiences will be appreciated.


Normally they call the employer ; sometimes they send emails to employer; sometimes they call the applicant aswell.


----------



## Vakymy

mohsinahmed84 said:


> Same as 90 days passed


Has either one of you contacted DIBP through mail or phone call?

92days from lodgment and 58days from employment verification and still waiting....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## aussieby2016

Robi.bd said:


> My timeline similar to you, waiting and waiting.


didn't you call them up after Feb 2016......if not then definitely you should....


----------



## jairichi

Minimum 6 in each component is required for Australian PR. For this you do not get any points. For 190, each state might have its own band requirement. It also depends on occupation. For example doctors, nurses, pharmacists require band 7 in each. 


DJRox8 said:


> Hi I appeared for IELTS in May 2016 and received scores as follows: L-6.5, R-7.5, W-7, S-6.5. Overall-7.0.... Am I eligible? I know that 7 in each is required but heard that for South Australia region, even 6.5 is also acceptable. Does the OVERALL BAND 7 matter for that or only separate section-wise scores are considered? Would you recommend to apply by myself or any better agency is available to take services from in Bangalore, India? Thanks in advance.  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jairichi

No problem at all as long as you can provide tax declaration or IT returns for each year of your employment.


patelk10 said:


> Need Help Expert's.
> I am working as internal auditor but the biggest concern is I am getting paid in Cash.
> Will it be a problem for assessment. ???
> Please expat community help me by mailing me copy of Required documents on [email protected]
> Your help will be highly obliged.


----------



## Vakymy

92days from lodgment and 58days from employment verification.

Is it okay to contact them? someone help with the phone numbers and email address.

Will contact them at the end of next week if nothing comes through by then.

Thanks forum members


----------



## sassy1

*why long wait*

Why do so many of you have a long wait between grant and IED. 
I was hoping that as soon as the grant is given we can hop on a plane and go.... Is that no the case?


----------



## Sush1

As far as I know, IED is the last date till when you have to enter Australia.

Definitely you can hop the flight and go anytime after Grant but on or before IED.





sassy1 said:


> Why do so many of you have a long wait between grant and IED.
> I was hoping that as soon as the grant is given we can hop on a plane and go.... Is that no the case?


----------



## zeeshan355

conjoinme said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received the golden email today (i.e. after 40 days of lodgement) for myself, wife and 2 kids. It popped into my inbox at 11:20 NZT (i.e. 9:20 AM Sydney time). I didn't need to wait longer for grant as comparable to other applicants. However, this entire journey has been exhaustive and started way back in July 2013. I had to contact each of my previous employers (5 in number) few refused to provide R&R letter. Then another struggle started to find previous managers who would be happy to provide Stat Dec; got all this arranged and positive assessment by September 2014. Some personal delay after that and finally got stuck into IELTS 0.5 scam. 2 attempts and 1 remark still 6.5 in writing. Appeared for PTE in March 2016 and hit the jackpot within a day.
> After that I filed EOI at 70 points in March, got invite in next round but realized I don't have all the documents to prove one of the employment and since it was particularly with Stat Dec; I decided to forego that invite.
> 
> Please note in the 2nd EOI I filed I UNDERCLAIMED my experience i.e. I just claimed my current employer (32 months) and one of the previous employer (11 months); this was not immediate previous, yes I skipped previous employer for the reasons I let my first EOI lapse. I got 5 points from spouse as well. So, another EOI with 70 points and by the time I got invite I had secured all PCCs (3 countries). I lodged the visa on 30th April and immediately uploaded all the obvious docs (form 80, 1221, pccs, CV, all payslips & bank statements, relieving, offer, compensation revision letters for claimed experience, form 26AS for all years even for unclaimed experience, PAN card, DL, SSN card etc. etc.) so that CO don't have a chance to put my application on hold asking for those docs. Further, appeared for medicals on 4th May results for which were uploaded by 11th May (kid TB screening result delayed by clinic). Unfortunately or Fortunately, I got CO more info email on 10 May but that email didn't have any detail regarding what is required. So, I called them and the CSR told me she can see rough notes from CO about PCC and kid's medical. Luckily his medical had cleared that morning itself and I could show her where the PCCs are. So, she said she will pass on the info to CO to send another email with the required docs. That day itself I got one PCC more info email and immediately within 5 minutes I got IMMI Assessment Commence email. I clicked on IP button on 12th May as per advice from CSR.
> 
> Another point to note is that our panel doctor hinted at my wife having psoriasis which got me worried but nothing asked there by CO. Finally, I had few gaps in my timeline which I explained in detail in Form 80. No evidence provided or requested for the same. No employment verification to the best of my knowledge. I didn't contact my employers though.
> 
> This forum is awesome source of information. I have never been fond of giving my life related decisions in someone else's hand and this forum did let me live upto that motto. I would like to thank all the members especially, vikaschandra, andrey, keeda, jairichi and special thanks to all those members who posted their golden email news and spread the hope all around.
> 
> yes jairichi - your prediction did come true of me getting it last week or this week.
> 
> *Good Luck to all who are waiting for their grants! I wish all get a speedy one like me.*
> 
> I would be hopping onto the forum every now and then and responding to the queries.
> 
> My timeline for mobile users!
> 
> *Systems Analyst | 261112 | 70 Points*
> PR journey started July 2013
> Acs - Sep 2014 | IELTS  | PTE (3/2016) - Overall 89 | EOI submitted - April 6 (70 Points - 5 Exp, 5 Partner)| Invite: April 27
> Lodged: April 30
> Medicals: May 4, Cleared May 11
> CO Assignment: May 10 (More info email missing details)
> IMMI Assessment Commence Email: May 11
> Grant: June 9
> IED: 19 Apr 2017


Congratulations !!! you had a long journey and vision started in 2013, great inspiration for all!!! best of luck for the new struggle, in relocating to the land of opportunities. downunder....:boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## anurag.gupta81

Vakymy said:


> 92days from lodgment and 58days from employment verification.
> 
> Is it okay to contact them? someone help with the phone numbers and email address.
> 
> Will contact them at the end of next week if nothing comes through by then.
> 
> Thanks forum members


try the number : +61 731367000.
Be ready with your passport number.


----------



## aussieby2016

sassy1 said:


> Why do so many of you have a long wait between grant and IED.
> I was hoping that as soon as the grant is given we can hop on a plane and go.... Is that no the case?


Initial Entry Date (IED) is the date by which one has to enter Australia once and is based on the earliest expiry of PCC or medicals.....hence the duration between the two is long...however one can hop on a plane as soon as the grant is received....


----------



## sassy1

Brilliant. Thanks.

Back to scanning more docs :-(


----------



## conjoinme

farina said:


> congratulations conjoinme


Thanks farina and Good Luck


----------



## conjoinme

Spoorthybp said:


> Hello All,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to let you all know that I received the grant mail yesterday night 10:45PM Kuwait time, however I checked it only today morning I was a bit surprised as I had lost hope and even thought my grant would arrive in July or August hence decided to put my case on hold till September as my baby is due and was about to send a mail to my CO today. IED is Feb 17 2017 and now I can peacefully wait till my baby is born and apply for its visa and all of us can go along. It was definitely a tedious journey but worth it.
> 
> Wish you all best of luck


Congrats


----------



## Megha sushen

Hello every one ..we have lodge visa on 18/4/2016
Pcc and medical cleared on 25/4
It has been fifty days still in immi its showing that application recived
When called to dibp they said that its in process then in log why its showing that "application recived"
Is there anyone with same exp


----------



## conjoinme

abhishek.gupta said:


> congratulations !


Thanks abhishek


----------



## AlphaR

Hi All,

Thanks to everyone who have been posting on this group all the updates, gave me a reason to wait for required time and an activity to kill time.

Got grant for me and my wife 9th Jun 6 AM UK time.

Applied as Business Analyst claiming 65 points
Visa Applied: 2 mar
Docs requested: 30 mar
Docs submitted: 12 apr
Grant: 9 June
IED: 8 Mar'17


----------



## aussieby2016

Megha sushen said:


> Hello every one ..we have lodge visa on 18/4/2016
> Pcc and medical cleared on 25/4
> It has been fifty days still in immi its showing that application recived
> When called to dibp they said that its in process then in log why its showing that "application recived"
> Is there anyone with same exp


its the standard procedure......firstly the status as per DIBP is "Application Received".....then on if CO requires some documents the n status changes to "Information Required"....after providing the documents it changes to "Assessment in Progress".....if nothing further is required and CO is satisfied then the status changes to "Finalised" else it goes back to the last step of "Information Received" and "Assessment in Progress" till the CO is satisfied......All the best for your grant.....


----------



## conjoinme

kanz12 said:


> Many congratulations conjoinme


Thanks kanz12 and Good Luck mate


----------



## conjoinme

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Congrats on receiving your grant.. pretty fast.. all the best for your future..


Thanks Shawn. I was expecting even faster  hope you get your grant pretty soon. It is time for you already. Good Luck!


----------



## conjoinme

namqas said:


> Congrats buddy. Wish you all the best !


Thanks mate, good luck to you too


----------



## furmas

conjoinme said:


> Thanks mate, good luck to you too


Hi conjoinme

Can you tell me when (Date) your employment verification took place???


----------



## conjoinme

DJRox8 said:


> Hi I appeared for IELTS in May 2016 and received scores as follows: L-6.5, R-7.5, W-7, S-6.5. Overall-7.0.... Am I eligible? I know that 7 in each is required but heard that for South Australia region, even 6.5 is also acceptable. Does the OVERALL BAND 7 matter for that or only separate section-wise scores are considered? Would you recommend to apply by myself or any better agency is available to take services from in Bangalore, India? Thanks in advance.  :fingerscrossed:


You are eligible provided you have enough points. I reckon you know you don't get any points for Ielts with that score. 7 in each band gives 10 points. Try pte you might score 79 each which will give you 20 points. Do it yourself if you don't mind researching. All the help is available on this forum. Good Luck!


----------



## conjoinme

sassy1 said:


> Why do so many of you have a long wait between grant and IED.
> I was hoping that as soon as the grant is given we can hop on a plane and go.... Is that no the case?


IED is the intial or first entry date by which you need to make atleast one entry to have your pr valid until expiry date otherwise your pr will lapse.


----------



## conjoinme

Sush1 said:


> As far as I know, IED is the last date till when you have to enter Australia.
> 
> Definitely you can hop the flight and go anytime after Grant but on or before IED.


Exactly, you nailed it Sush1


----------



## conjoinme

zeeshan355 said:


> Congratulations !!! you had a long journey and vision started in 2013, great inspiration for all!!! best of luck for the new struggle, in relocating to the land of opportunities. downunder....:boxing::boxing::boxing:


Thanks zeeshan355, has been a long journey for sure.. But the battle is still half won. Hope to get good reception there when I make my move. Good Luck to you for the grant!


----------



## conjoinme

AlphaR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks to everyone who have been posting on this group all the updates, gave me a reason to wait for required time and an activity to kill time.
> 
> Got grant for me and my wife 9th Jun 6 AM UK time.
> 
> Applied as Business Analyst claiming 65 points
> Visa Applied: 2 mar
> Docs requested: 30 mar
> Docs submitted: 12 apr
> Grant: 9 June
> IED: 8 Mar'17


Congrats mate


----------



## conjoinme

furmas said:


> Hi conjoinme
> 
> Can you tell me when (Date) your employment verification took place???


Dear furmas, there was no verification to the best of my knowledge. Please read my post for details


----------



## balweet

congratulations to Manpreet, Conjoinme, varun & all others who received their grants today.

a total of 4 grants today on immitracker

hope I recieve mine soon!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

Do you expect Australian PM to be there to give you a good reception?  How about your job search? Already have one available?


conjoinme said:


> Thanks zeeshan355, has been a long journey for sure.. But the battle is still half won. Hope to get good reception there when I make my move. Good Luck to you for the grant!


----------



## AlphaR

Wish you the same Cojoinme


----------



## Thil12

AlphaR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks to everyone who have been posting on this group all the updates, gave me a reason to wait for required time and an activity to kill time.
> 
> Got grant for me and my wife 9th Jun 6 AM UK time.
> 
> Applied as Business Analyst claiming 65 points
> Visa Applied: 2 mar
> Docs requested: 30 mar
> Docs submitted: 12 apr
> Grant: 9 June
> IED: 8 Mar'17


Hi AlphaR

Did you get any employment verification call. 

Business Analyst | 261111 | 65 Points
PR journey started July 2013
EOI: 22nd Jan 2016
Lodged: 12th Feb 2016
CO Assigned: 18th Feb 2016
Medicals & PCC clearance: 11th March 2016
Grant:


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Spoorthybp said:


> Hello All,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to let you all know that I received the grant mail yesterday night 10:45PM Kuwait time, however I checked it only today morning I was a bit surprised as I had lost hope and even thought my grant would arrive in July or August hence decided to put my case on hold till September as my baby is due and was about to send a mail to my CO today. IED is Feb 17 2017 and now I can peacefully wait till my baby is born and apply for its visa and all of us can go along. It was definitely a tedious journey but worth it.
> 
> Wish you all best of luck



Congratulations Spoorthybp.


----------



## sudhanshu2211

jitinbhasin21 said:


> I called them up today and asked for the status of application. As usual the person started giving me a standard response that application is under progress.
> But Importantly she told me the time frame that these days CO is getting back to the application is:
> - last CO contact + 28 days + 2 months and then they start to analyze the applications documents again.
> !!


which GSM office did you call?


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Megha sushen said:


> Hello every one ..we have lodge visa on 18/4/2016
> Pcc and medical cleared on 25/4
> It has been fifty days still in immi its showing that application recived
> When called to dibp they said that its in process then in log why its showing that "application recived"
> Is there anyone with same exp



For me It has been 82 days and it still shows application received. No CO Contact yet.


----------



## Sahiledge

Megha sushen said:


> Hello every one ..we have lodge visa on 18/4/2016
> Pcc and medical cleared on 25/4
> It has been fifty days still in immi its showing that application recived
> When called to dibp they said that its in process then in log why its showing that "application recived"
> Is there anyone with same exp


Yes same here... Don't worry... Many had similar experiences but eventually got direct grant.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

AlphaR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks to everyone who have been posting on this group all the updates, gave me a reason to wait for required time and an activity to kill time.
> 
> Got grant for me and my wife 9th Jun 6 AM UK time.
> 
> Applied as Business Analyst claiming 65 points
> Visa Applied: 2 mar
> Docs requested: 30 mar
> Docs submitted: 12 apr
> Grant: 9 June
> IED: 8 Mar'17


Congratulations AlphaR and all the best for your future


----------



## MissionAus_2016

sudhanshu2211 said:


> which GSM office did you call?


GSM Brisbane though I think the no is centralized for Brisbane and Adelaide


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Again one day left in the week (not counting sat as its uncertain) .. and like this so many weeks have passed and dont know how much more to go. CO is not even looking at application, how will it get processed.

Every night I hope that some good news will come in morning but every afternoon ends in disappointment and frustration...... 

Could there be some one who could tell us that GRANT will come on this day or week or month atleast.. then it would have been lot better. Living in uncertainty makes one restless. 

Life has never been so involved in any of the matters but WAITING period has given lot of lessons. It has definitely taught that nothing happens "before time and more than fate"

Only option is to keep the hopes alive and there is a beautiful line some one wrote in this forum - #In order to succeed, your desire for success should be greater than your fear of failure#


----------



## dufferdev

Hi,

I have lodged my application on 1 May 2016. CO Contacted for Health and PCC and I submitted the same on 7th May. And it shows assessment in progress. 

I have 2 doubts - 

1) They have yet not contacted my previous employers for verification. In how many days they usually do ?
2) Also, I am self employed since last 3 years and have to shift to a new place, so How do I inform the CO that my place of work is going to change in a week or so ?


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

dufferdev said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my application on 1 May 2016. CO Contacted for Health and PCC and I submitted the same on 7th May. And it shows assessment in progress.
> 
> I have 2 doubts -
> 
> 1) They have yet not contacted my previous employers for verification. In how many days they usually do ?
> 2) Also, I am self-employed since last 3 years and have to shift to a new place, so How do I inform the CO that my place of work is going to change in a week or so ?


1.Can't say about that,can happen at any time.It has been 82 days for me and still no update in my application.
2.When your CO contacted you, there might be a mail address through which he/she might have contacted you, send information to the same mail id.As you are self employed, get you stationary printed with the new address, this would be helpful.

Others please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Kaiser88

Hi All,

I'd appreciate some help, I'm almost at the point of lodging my visa but I have a query on the education history section.

All of my education history has been imported from my EOI. Obviously not all of it is relevant to my nominated occupation so should I remove these? If not, I have noticed that there are two options for other:

Other and Other - Non AQF Accreditation, which one is the correct choice? Should I enter the type of qualification in the course name e.g. HND - Electrical/Electronic Engineering?

Thanks in advance

Karl


----------



## abhishek.gupta

Thil12 said:


> Hi AlphaR
> 
> Did you get any employment verification call.
> 
> Business Analyst | 261111 | 65 Points
> PR journey started July 2013
> EOI: 22nd Jan 2016
> Lodged: 12th Feb 2016
> CO Assigned: 18th Feb 2016
> Medicals & PCC clearance: 11th March 2016
> Grant:


Hi Thil 

Looks like we are on the same boat, it seems 261111 quota for 2015-16 might be over. No emp. verification yet for me too. I am hopeful that we get the grant in July ... .but fingers crossed


----------



## andreyx108b

abhishek.gupta said:


> Hi Thil Looks like we are on the same boat, it seems 261111 quota for 2015-16 might be over. No emp. verification yet for me too. I am hopeful that we get the grant in July ... .but fingers crossed


Quota does not apply to anzscos...


----------



## abhishek.gupta

aussieby2016 said:


> Initial Entry Date (IED) is the date by which one has to enter Australia once and is based on the earliest expiry of PCC or medicals.....hence the duration between the two is long...however one can hop on a plane as soon as the grant is received....


correct me if i am wrong the IED is dependent on Meds, right ?

i have 3 months notice to serve here in my current Org. it will be tight for me even if i get grant in july


----------



## MissionAus_2016

abhishek.gupta said:


> Hi Thil
> 
> Looks like we are on the same boat, it seems 261111 quota for 2015-16 might be over. No emp. verification yet for me too. I am hopeful that we get the grant in July ... .but fingers crossed


I think so too though 261111 or any category does not have any quotas defined anywhere but you never know what DIBP can do and what are the internal plans they have.

Can only wish a GRANT from DIBP nothing else.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

andreyx108b said:


> Quota does not apply to anzscos...


i meant occupation ceiling, for 2611 they will meet the targets, so they might be processing the other categories VISA applications possibly.

see here
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil


----------



## abhishek.gupta

jitinbhasin21 said:


> I think so too though 261111 or any category does not have any quotas defined anywhere but you never know what DIBP can do and what are the internal plans they have.
> 
> Can only wish a GRANT from DIBP nothing else.



this is what i found on DIBP site. The last point seems to be relevant for us.

Visa applications 
We aim to decide 75 per cent of visa applications in the timeframe specified for the relevant visa category.

Actual processing times are dependent on a number of factors, such as:
◦ whether you have provided all necessary supporting documents when you lodge your application
◦how well and how promptly you respond to any requests for additional information
◦how long it takes to complete any required checks on information you have provided to support your application
◦how long it takes to receive additional information required from areas outside the department particularly in relation to health character and national security
*◦how many places are available in the migration programme.*

The decision to grant or refuse your visa application is decided on the information and documentation that you include at the time of lodgement.


----------



## sudhanshu2211

abhishek.gupta said:


> i meant occupation ceiling, for 2611 they will meet the targets, so they might be processing the other categories VISA applications possibly.
> 
> see here
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil


the way i understand, the ceiling if for the invites only. Once, we lodge it depends on the way GSM/Visa officer team works i.e. backlog etc. and most important luck.


----------



## jairichi

Or PCC of the country where you reside now.


abhishek.gupta said:


> correct me if i am wrong the IED is dependent on Meds, right ?
> 
> i have 3 months notice to serve here in my current Org. it will be tight for me even if i get grant in july


----------



## abhishek.gupta

sudhanshu2211 said:


> the way i understand, the ceiling if for the invites only. Once, we lodge it depends on the way GSM/Visa officer team works i.e. backlog etc. and most important luck.


I also thought that too, but check this 
https://www.border.gov.au/about/access-accountability/service-standards

Visa applications 

We aim to decide 75 per cent of visa applications in the timeframe specified for the relevant visa category.

Actual processing times are dependent on a number of factors, such as:
◦ whether you have provided all necessary supporting documents when you lodge your application
◦how well and how promptly you respond to any requests for additional information
◦how long it takes to complete any required checks on information you have provided to support your application
◦how long it takes to receive additional information required from areas outside the department particularly in relation to health character and national security
*◦how many places are available in the migration programme.*

The decision to grant or refuse your visa application is decided on the information and documentation that you include at the time of lodgement.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

jairichi said:


> Or PCC of the country where you reside now.


Thanks , 

so by that time we must travel once atleast but is there any restrictions that you must get a job also ? I hope not 

If my family travels with me b4 IED and comes back to india till the time I settle in ... that will be OK right ?


----------



## Josephite

dufferdev said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my application on 1 May 2016. CO Contacted for Health and PCC and I submitted the same on 7th May. And it shows assessment in progress.
> 
> I have 2 doubts -
> 
> 1) They have yet not contacted my previous employers for verification. In how many days they usually do ?
> 2) Also, I am self employed since last 3 years and have to shift to a new place, so How do I inform the CO that my place of work is going to change in a week or so ?


I don't understand the second point, do u need to change the new address for pcc? Or for filling form 80.? Since u have already submitted pcc i guess thr is no point. 
If only for contact purpose, i think they only contact u via call or email. 
Plz let me know if i m missing something.


----------



## Kaiser88

Kaiser88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'd appreciate some help, I'm almost at the point of lodging my visa but I have a query on the education history section.
> 
> All of my education history has been imported from my EOI. Obviously not all of it is relevant to my nominated occupation so should I remove these? If not, I have noticed that there are two options for other:
> 
> Other and Other - Non AQF Accreditation, which one is the correct choice? Should I enter the type of qualification in the course name e.g. HND - Electrical/Electronic Engineering?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Karl


As well as the above, do I have to include my partner's education history and employment history even though I'm not claiming and points for their skills? 

Thanks

Karl


----------



## vikaschandra

Josephite said:


> I don't understand the second point, do u need to change the new address for pcc? Or for filling form 80.? Since u have already submitted pcc i guess thr is no point.
> If only for contact purpose, i think they only contact u via call or email.
> Plz let me know if i m missing something.


If you read the second point the applicant has mentioned that he ie self employed from past 3 years which would mean he might have his own office and probably is ****ing to a new location considering the possibility of physical verification the applicant wants keep DIBP aware of the current address


----------



## vikaschandra

Kaiser88 said:


> As well as the above, do I have to include my partner's education history and employment history even though I'm not claiming and points for their skills?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Karl


Education documents should not be missed. It is better to include all the evidences. No points claimed no verification to be done


----------



## aussieby2016

abhishek.gupta said:


> correct me if i am wrong the IED is dependent on Meds, right ?
> 
> i have 3 months notice to serve here in my current Org. it will be tight for me even if i get grant in july


Expiry of medicals or PCC whichever is earlier.....regarding notice period if one get a job offer before entering Australia then he or she should even agree to pay two months salary on leaving.....after all AUD is higher than INR .....


----------



## MissionAus_2016

abhishek.gupta said:


> this is what i found on DIBP site. The last point seems to be relevant for us.
> 
> Visa applications
> We aim to decide 75 per cent of visa applications in the timeframe specified for the relevant visa category.
> 
> Actual processing times are dependent on a number of factors, such as:
> ◦ whether you have provided all necessary supporting documents when you lodge your application
> ◦how well and how promptly you respond to any requests for additional information
> ◦how long it takes to complete any required checks on information you have provided to support your application
> ◦how long it takes to receive additional information required from areas outside the department particularly in relation to health character and national security
> *◦how many places are available in the migration programme.*
> 
> The decision to grant or refuse your visa application is decided on the information and documentation that you include at the time of lodgement.


You are correct but its no where transparently defined that how many places are there in migration programme overall or per visa category....... 

Thus DIBP always keeps us guessing the reasons for delays


----------



## Josephite

vikaschandra said:


> If you read the second point the applicant has mentioned that he ie self employed from past 3 years which would mean he might have his own office and probably is ****ing to a new location considering the possibility of physical verification the applicant wants keep DIBP aware of the current address


Thanks for the reply, didn't know abt physical verification.


----------



## aussieby2016

abhishek.gupta said:


> Thanks ,
> 
> so by that time we must travel once atleast but is there any restrictions that you must get a job also ? I hope not
> 
> If my family travels with me b4 IED and comes back to india till the time I settle in ... that will be OK right ?


No restrictions for job....and even you can come back to india finalise a job from india and then travel back alone or with family.....


----------



## vikaschandra

Duplicate post deleted


----------



## vikaschandra

Josephite said:


> Thanks for the reply, didn't know abt physical verification.


Very highly likely in case of being self employed as DIBP might want to check the authenticity of the claim. See the work location from where the apolicant is operating. 

In other cases also physical verification is happening


----------



## Kaiser88

vikaschandra said:


> Education documents should not be missed. It is better to include all the evidences. No points claimed no verification to be done


Sorry but just to clarify, are you saying that I should include my partners education history and employment history?

Are you able to help on my earlier question regarding my education history?

All of my education history has been imported from my EOI. Obviously not all of it is relevant to my nominated occupation so should I remove these? If not, I have noticed that there are two options for other:

Other and Other - Non AQF Accreditation, which one is the correct choice? Should I enter the type of qualification in the course name e.g. HND - Electrical/Electronic Engineering?


----------



## jairichi

Entry has to be made by all PR granted members before IED (Initial Entry Date). Having a job is not a requirement. After doing that your family can return to home country and later you can bring them back to Australia once you have settled in.


abhishek.gupta said:


> Thanks ,
> 
> so by that time we must travel once atleast but is there any restrictions that you must get a job also ? I hope not
> 
> If my family travels with me b4 IED and comes back to india till the time I settle in ... that will be OK right ?


----------



## Josephite

vikaschandra said:


> Very highly likely in case of being self employed as DIBP might want to check the authenticity of the claim. See the work location from where the apolicant is operating.
> 
> In other cases also physical verification is happening


Ok.... Just had few doubts regarding my case. 
I m not claiming any points for work experience, wud thr be verification for the experience deducted by acs? 
Also i took multiple transfers in same company and have experience letter from different cities, while i worked at a different city of the same company. Which address shud i show?


----------



## vikaschandra

Kaiser88 said:


> Sorry but just to clarify, are you saying that I should include my partners education history and employment history?
> 
> Are you able to help on my earlier question regarding my education history?
> 
> All of my education history has been imported from my EOI. Obviously not all of it is relevant to my nominated occupation so should I remove these? If not, I have noticed that there are two options for other:
> 
> Other and Other - Non AQF Accreditation, which one is the correct choice? Should I enter the type of qualification in the course name e.g. HND - Electrical/Electronic Engineering?


Education history yes you should upload. Employment even if not uploded it is ok since no partners points are claimed. 

Since it has been imported from EOI inwould advise not to delete anything just edit the details which are non AQF for the ones which are not assessed by the assessing authority.


----------



## dufferdev

Josephite said:


> I don't understand the second point, do u need to change the new address for pcc? Or for filling form 80.? Since u have already submitted pcc i guess thr is no point.
> If only for contact purpose, i think they only contact u via call or email.
> Plz let me know if i m missing something.


Hi

Thanks a lot for your reply.

My PCC was on residential address and my office ( which is on address other than residential address) is going to change in a week.

Do they have physical verification at the place of work or its on call / email ?


----------



## jairichi

Always expect the unexpected. Physical verification is a possibility.


dufferdev said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> 
> My PCC was on residential address and my office ( which is on address other than residential address) is going to change in a week.
> 
> Do they have physical verification at the place of work or its on call / email ?


----------



## coolrc_04

*Employment History*

I was looking into Form 80 and found a section regarding employment history for the past 10 years. While filling my Expression of Interest application I only mentioned my work experience after my graduation. I have not stated the part time jobs (such as teaching assistant) that I was involved in during university. Also, I am not claiming any point for any of my work experience. 

If I mention my part time jobs on Form 80, won’t it contradict with my Expression of Interest application? These jobs are also mentioned on my resume and would be questionable if I submit my resume while lodging my visa?

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

Josephite said:


> Ok.... Just had few doubts regarding my case.
> I m not claiming any points for work experience, wud thr be verification for the experience deducted by acs?
> Also i took multiple transfers in same company and have experience letter from different cities, while i worked at a different city of the same company. Which address shud i show?


I have never heard or known of verification being done for employment which is not claimed.


----------



## vikaschandra

coolrc_04 said:


> I was looking into Form 80 and found a section regarding employment history for the past 10 years. While filling my Expression of Interest application I only mentioned my work experience after my graduation. I have not stated the part time jobs (such as teaching assistant) that I was involved in during university. Also, I am not claiming any point for any of my work experience.
> 
> If I mention my part time jobs on Form 80, won’t it contradict with my Expression of Interest application? These jobs are also mentioned on my resume and would be questionable if I submit my resume while lodging my visa?
> 
> Thanks


That is absolutely fine you should mention all the jobs that you had had so far. If you are not claiming points for employment there is nothing to worry CO will not scrutnize those employments. But on form 80 everything should be clearly stated as it asks


----------



## coolrc_04

*Emploment History*

Aussieby2016 and Jairichi

It would be nice to have your experience too. Thanks



coolrc_04 said:


> I was looking into Form 80 and found a section regarding employment history for the past 10 years. While filling my Expression of Interest application I only mentioned my work experience after my graduation. I have not stated the part time jobs (such as teaching assistant) that I was involved in during university. Also, I am not claiming any point for any of my work experience.
> 
> If I mention my part time jobs on Form 80, won’t it contradict with my Expression of Interest application? These jobs are also mentioned on my resume and would be questionable if I submit my resume while lodging my visa?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## coolrc_04

*Thanks*



vikaschandra said:


> That is absolutely fine you should mention all the jobs that you had had so far. If you are not claiming points for employment there is nothing to worry CO will not scrutnize those employments. But on form 80 everything should be clearly stated as it asks


Thanks mate


----------



## MissionAus_2016

*Year 2016 visa 189 applicants status*

JANUARY:
1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
3.	Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
4.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
5.	Raman123456 || 17 jan
6.	Ashuaust || 17 jan 
7.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
8.	civil189 || 22 jan
9.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
10.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
11.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
12.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
13.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
14.	gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane
15.	zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
FEBRUARY:
1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
2.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
3.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane || GRANT 6 June 
4.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
5.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
6.	samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
7.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
8.	Sn_Rafi || 17 feb || Adelaide
9.	DT2702 || 18 feb
10.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
11.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
12.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
13.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
14.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
15.	arjun09 || 25 feb || Brisbane
16.	Manu2015||Brisbane||25 Feb
17.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
18.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
19.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
20.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
MARCH:
1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar 
2.	shawn || 2 mar
3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
6.	Abhishek || March 7
7.	Manpreet89 || 8 Mar || GRANT ON 9 JUNE 2016
8.	vakymy || 9 mar
9.	Abhishek.gupta || 9 mar || adelaide	
10.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
11.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
12.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
13.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
14.	siddhant || 17 mar
15.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
16.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
17.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
18.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
19.	sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
20.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
21.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
22.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
23.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
24.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
25.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
26.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide || GRANT 6/6/2016
27.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
APRIL:
1.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
2.	sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
3.	anikatyayan|| 13th April || Adelaide
4.	Balweet || 24 apr 16 
5.	DelhiBoy || 25 April || Adelaide
6.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
7.	Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May || GRANT 03 MAY 2016
8.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide || GRANT 9 JUNE 2016
MAY:
1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
2.	mcag || 11 May
3.	Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
4.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
5.	salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane

If any updates missing then please inform..


----------



## jairichi

I agree with what Vikaschandra had said. It will not be an issue at all if you mention about employment for which you are not claiming points.


coolrc_04 said:


> Aussieby2016 and Jairichi
> 
> It would be nice to have your experience too. Thanks


----------



## coolrc_04

*Jobs*



jairichi said:


> I agree with what Vikaschandra had said. It will not be an issue at all if you mention about employment for which you are not claiming points.


Thanks again.

So I should not worry about adding them to my EOI application but state all of them in Form 80?


----------



## jairichi

Absolutely. My wife included her unrelated work experience in form 80 and provided appointment letter and relieving letter (even though these two documents were unnecessary). 


coolrc_04 said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> So I should not worry about adding them to my EOI application but state all of them in Form 80?


----------



## shnasj

There is something wrong definitely.




kanz12 said:


> me tooo 133 days.. What is even happening to the Jan applicants.


----------



## shnasj

jitinbhasin21 said:


> JANUARY:
> 1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
> 2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
> 3.	Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
> 4.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
> 5.	Raman123456 || 17 jan
> 6.	Ashuaust || 17 jan
> 7.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || Brisbane
> *shnasj-21 JAN\Adelaide *
> 8.	civil189 || 22 jan
> 9.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 10.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 11.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
> 12.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 13.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 14.	gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> 15.	zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> FEBRUARY:
> 1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 2.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 3.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane || GRANT 6 June
> 4.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 5.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 6.	samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
> 7.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
> 8.	Sn_Rafi || 17 feb || Adelaide
> 9.	DT2702 || 18 feb
> 10.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
> 11.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
> 12.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
> 13.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
> 14.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 15.	arjun09 || 25 feb || Brisbane
> 16.	Manu2015||Brisbane||25 Feb
> 17.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 18.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 19.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 20.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
> MARCH:
> 1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar
> 2.	shawn || 2 mar
> 3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
> 5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 6.	Abhishek || March 7
> 7.	Manpreet89 || 8 Mar || GRANT ON 9 JUNE 2016
> 8.	vakymy || 9 mar
> 9.	Abhishek.gupta || 9 mar || adelaide
> 10.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 11.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 12.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 13.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 14.	siddhant || 17 mar
> 15.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
> 16.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 17.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 18.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
> 19.	sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> 20.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 21.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 22.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 23.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 24.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 25.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 26.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide || GRANT 6/6/2016
> 27.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> APRIL:
> 1.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 2.	sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
> 3.	anikatyayan|| 13th April || Adelaide
> 4.	Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 5.	DelhiBoy || 25 April || Adelaide
> 6.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
> 7.	Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May || GRANT 03 MAY 2016
> 8.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide || GRANT 9 JUNE 2016
> MAY:
> 1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
> 2.	mcag || 11 May
> 3.	Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
> 4.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
> 5.	salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane
> 
> If any updates missing then please inform..


Add me ,shnasj -21 JAN-ADELAIDE


----------



## conjoinme

balweet said:


> congratulations to Manpreet, Conjoinme, varun & all others who received their grants today.
> 
> a total of 4 grants today on immitracker
> 
> hope I recieve mine soon!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Thanks balweet. Good Luck for your grant!


----------



## conjoinme

jairichi said:


> Do you expect Australian PM to be there to give you a good reception?  How about your job search? Already have one available?


Hahahaha I wish. However, I was thinking about the way we are dealt on day to day level in these countries. You might be familiar if you have stayed in London. It does exist to some extent I reckon in oz too. 
Job not found yet, will be sometime as I am not moving immediately. Need to be in India to sort out some personal stuff. How about you? Job hunt started?


----------



## conjoinme

AlphaR said:


> Wish you the same Cojoinme


Thanks mate


----------



## conjoinme

abhishek.gupta said:


> correct me if i am wrong the IED is dependent on Meds, right ?
> 
> i have 3 months notice to serve here in my current Org. it will be tight for me even if i get grant in july


Nobody is forcing to migrate within the IED. One can make a short trip before IED and then plan for the move later but before the expiry of visa I.e. Before 5 years.


----------



## aussieby2016

coolrc_04 said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> So I should not worry about adding them to my EOI application but state all of them in Form 80?


Totally agree with vikas and jai....in fact if you dont provide all in form 80 and the CO finds a gap, he might come back to you and then it might delay your processing by a month or so.....so its better to mention all in form 80 irrespective of what was mentioned in your EOI....hope it helps....all the best for your grant....


----------



## jairichi

Thank God I do not live in London. I hate living in a big city. I live in Bristol. Searching for jobs day and night. Given a telephonic interview with a recruiter for a position in Adelaide. Expecting a Skype interview from client next week as it is an immediate requirement. Hopefully things will work out. Good luck to settle things in India and with your move.


conjoinme said:


> Hahahaha I wish. However, I was thinking about the way we are dealt on day to day level in these countries. You might be familiar if you have stayed in London. It does exist to some extent I reckon in oz too.
> Job not found yet, will be sometime as I am not moving immediately. Need to be in India to sort out some personal stuff. How about you? Job hunt started?


----------



## shnasj

Looks like this forum is filled with applicants from India. 

However, is there any applicant from Pakistan has received his grant recently?

Professional Jobs are hard to come by in Australia. So ready to face the grind guys


----------



## alexdegzy

abhishek.gupta said:


> hang in there, i am also in same boat. I am hopeful by July 1st week we should get the grant letters:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:





When you can't control what's happening,challenge yourself to control the way you respond to what's happening . That's where your power is! Grants will rain guys!


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

Hi guys

I have co contacted on 11th of April and was asked for oversea pcc and military certificate. I have uploaded all last month.27th of May and now my status is Assessment in progress 

Does it mean that my other documents are ok? or will they ask for another documents?

I am worried that they ask for another documents again and another delay is made and finally 190 class is capped and my dream would be gone forever


----------



## jairichi

I think you might get a grant next week or week after that provided there is no background check or employment verification.


GoodbyeKorea said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have co contacted on 11th of April and was asked for oversea pcc and military certificate. I have uploaded all last month.27th of May and now my status is Assessment in progress
> 
> Does it mean that my other documents are ok? or will they ask for another documents?
> 
> I am worried that they ask for another documents again and another delay is made and finally 190 class is capped and my dream would be gone forever


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

thank you for your kind comment

It really relieved me. HOpe best luck will be with you soon

Thank you!


----------



## jairichi

Did CO get in touch with you when you did not upload the documents within 28 days of CO contact on 11th April 2016?


GoodbyeKorea said:


> thank you for your kind comment
> 
> It really relieved me. HOpe best luck will be with you soon
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## divtej

Hi Guys,

Just to make it easier for everyone, do you mind if we can add our ANZSCO Code in the main thread which has everyone's timeline? I think it will be very easy for everyone in the same ANZSCO to keep track. If you agree I can do this.


----------



## iswarya1989

Can any one share the details. For job code 261313, with 60 and 65 points till what date the invitations are given?


----------



## iswarya1989

What time it will take to get invitation for 189, eoi submitted on June 9th with 60 points job code is 261313?


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

ACTUALLY NO

I have sent several email for explaining why I can't keep the 28days and the updating the process of obtaining the required documents. I haven't got any replies but It was ok. I just uploaded the documents and clicked the button.
What else I can do? Now is the waitng game begins~


----------



## pranaykatta

jitinbhasin21 said:


> JANUARY:
> 
> 1.himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
> 
> 2.hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
> 
> 3.Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
> 
> 4.Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
> 
> 5.Raman123456 || 17 jan
> 
> 6.Ashuaust || 17 jan
> 
> 7.rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 
> 8.civil189 || 22 jan
> 
> 9.Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 
> 10.farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 
> 11.kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
> 
> 12.chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 
> 13.Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 
> 14.gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> 
> 15.zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> 
> FEBRUARY:
> 
> 1.gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 
> 2.kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 
> 3.karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane || GRANT 6 June
> 
> 4.AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 
> 5.alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 
> 6.samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
> 
> 7.onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
> 
> 8.Sn_Rafi || 17 feb || Adelaide
> 
> 9.DT2702 || 18 feb
> 
> 10.sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
> 
> 11.zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
> 
> 12.tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
> 
> 13.phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
> 
> 14.jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 
> 15.arjun09 || 25 feb || Brisbane
> 
> 16.Manu2015||Brisbane||25 Feb
> 
> 17.Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 
> 18.Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 
> 19.divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 
> 20.rsk1976 || 26 Feb
> 
> MARCH:
> 
> 1.nskarthik4u || 1 mar
> 
> 2.shawn || 2 mar
> 
> 3.sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 
> 4.ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
> 
> 5.ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 
> 6.Abhishek || March 7
> 
> 7.Manpreet89 || 8 Mar || GRANT ON 9 JUNE 2016
> 
> 8.vakymy || 9 mar
> 
> 9.Abhishek.gupta || 9 mar || adelaide
> 
> 10.MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 
> 11.Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 
> 12.shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 
> 13.sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 
> 14.siddhant || 17 mar
> 
> 15.taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
> 
> 16.selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 
> 17.kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 
> 18.krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
> 
> 19.sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> 
> 20.sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 
> 21.thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 
> 22.kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 
> 23.elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 
> 24.rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 
> 25.jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 
> 26.sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide || GRANT 6/6/2016
> 
> 27.sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> 
> APRIL:
> 
> 1.hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 
> 2.sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
> 
> 3.anikatyayan|| 13th April || Adelaide
> 
> 4.Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 
> 5.DelhiBoy || 25 April || Adelaide
> 
> 6.Sahiledge || 26 Apr
> 
> 7.Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May || GRANT 03 MAY 2016
> 
> 8.conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide || GRANT 9 JUNE 2016
> 
> MAY:
> 
> 1.Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
> 
> 2.mcag || 11 May
> 
> 3.Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
> 
> 4.alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
> 
> 5.salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane
> 
> 
> 
> If any updates missing then please inform..




Include me - Pranay Katta || 24 May || Adelaide


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piyushanjali

Hello everyone...have been silent reader all the way but now anxiety has started to creep up...so thought of writing. I have applied for visa on 4thMay under code 263111. Till 27th may no CO contact and then she asked for proof of my marriage and healthy relationship..provided all documents the same day itself....since then no update. Does that mean I am good...all other docs are good and also when can I expect my Grant!!

Thanks in advance
Anjali


----------



## shnasj

It varies case to case. You will probably get grant after 28 days, start counting from 27th of May. Time of processing can be so long ,look at my timeline.




piyushanjali said:


> Hello everyone...have been silent reader all the way but now anxiety has started to creep up...so thought of writing. I have applied for visa on 4thMay under code 263111. Till 27th may no CO contact and then she asked for proof of my marriage and healthy relationship..provided all documents the same day itself....since then no update. Does that mean I am good...all other docs are good and also when can I expect my Grant!!
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Anjali


----------



## Manu2015

Congratulation for your PR.

Can you please let me which email id you had dropped a note ? I dropped couple of note to DIBP brisbane generic email id but did not hear back anything on my case. Every time getting standard email acknowledgement.

I had submitted on Feb 25, CO contacted on 19 March, Document provided on 20 March and since then no outcome. Simply waiting ...

Can you please guide ?

Thanks
Manu


----------



## Manu2015

Hello PRSeeker19

Congratulation for your PR.

Can you please let me which email id you had dropped a note ? I dropped couple of note to DIBP brisbane generic email id but did not hear back anything on my case. Every time getting standard email acknowledgement.

I had submitted on Feb 25, CO contacted on 19 March, Document provided on 20 March and since then no outcome. Simply waiting ...

Can you please guide ?

Thanks
Manu


----------



## anikatyayan

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Again one day left in the week (not counting sat as its uncertain) .. and like this so many weeks have passed and dont know how much more to go. CO is not even looking at application, how will it get processed.
> 
> Every night I hope that some good news will come in morning but every afternoon ends in disappointment and frustration......
> 
> Could there be some one who could tell us that GRANT will come on this day or week or month atleast.. then it would have been lot better. Living in uncertainty makes one restless.
> 
> Life has never been so involved in any of the matters but WAITING period has given lot of lessons. It has definitely taught that nothing happens "before time and more than fate"
> 
> Only option is to keep the hopes alive and there is a beautiful line some one wrote in this forum - #In order to succeed, your desire for success should be greater than your fear of failure#




Hang around Jitin..this is exactly the case with many others including me...lil more patience my friend and we are there...


----------



## salmangillani

jitinbhasin21 said:


> JANUARY:
> 1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
> 2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
> 3.	Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
> 4.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
> 5.	Raman123456 || 17 jan
> 6.	Ashuaust || 17 jan
> 7.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 8.	civil189 || 22 jan
> 9.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 10.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 11.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
> 12.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 13.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 14.	gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> 15.	zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> FEBRUARY:
> 1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 2.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 3.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane || GRANT 6 June
> 4.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 5.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 6.	samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
> 7.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
> 8.	Sn_Rafi || 17 feb || Adelaide
> 9.	DT2702 || 18 feb
> 10.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
> 11.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
> 12.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
> 13.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
> 14.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 15.	arjun09 || 25 feb || Brisbane
> 16.	Manu2015||Brisbane||25 Feb
> 17.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 18.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 19.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 20.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
> MARCH:
> 1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar
> 2.	shawn || 2 mar
> 3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
> 5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 6.	Abhishek || March 7
> 7.	Manpreet89 || 8 Mar || GRANT ON 9 JUNE 2016
> 8.	vakymy || 9 mar
> 9.	Abhishek.gupta || 9 mar || adelaide
> 10.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 11.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 12.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 13.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 14.	siddhant || 17 mar
> 15.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
> 16.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 17.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 18.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
> 19.	sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> 20.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 21.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 22.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 23.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 24.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 25.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 26.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide || GRANT 6/6/2016
> 27.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> APRIL:
> 1.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 2.	sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
> 3.	anikatyayan|| 13th April || Adelaide
> 4.	Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 5.	DelhiBoy || 25 April || Adelaide
> 6.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
> 7.	Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May || GRANT 03 MAY 2016
> 8.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide || GRANT 9 JUNE 2016
> MAY:
> 1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
> 2.	mcag || 11 May
> 3.	Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
> 4.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
> 5.	salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane
> 
> If any updates missing then please inform..


Information provided 30 may


----------



## Megha sushen

Self employ 15 
Have you called dibp..have you got any news for employment verification from your current employer


----------



## Megha sushen

Has any one applied for the skill of chef??


----------



## Satya S

Hi Bhuiyena,
I just saw your post and coincidentally my visa application dates are matching with your visa processing dates.

FYI, My visa application is processing from GSM Brisbane (DIBP)

25 Dec 2015: EOI for 189 
21 Jan 2016: Invitation 189
22 Feb 2016: Visa lodged
28 Feb 2016: Medical
05 Mar 2016: Spouse Medical
18 Apr 2016: CO Contacted for additional information (Form 80, Spouce - English Proficiency and Qatar PCC) 
08 May 2016: Submitted the requested information 
XX XX XXXX: Waiting for Visa

Can you share your experience on my application processing ?


----------



## Sn_Rafi

Tarun1410 said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got their grants today!!
> 
> On the hindsight, I believe that "Immi Commence Email" and "Application Recieved" status is not a bad thing at all


Hi All, what is Immi Commence Email?


----------



## Tarun1410

Sn_Rafi said:


> Hi All, what is Immi Commence Email?


Immi Commence email is not sent to everyone, few people get it (specially those who upload all the required documents before CO contact).
This email is just to inform the applicant of CO allocation and a generic update that your application would be processed.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

anikatyayan said:


> Hang around Jitin..this is exactly the case with many others including me...lil more patience my friend and we are there...


Absolutely Buddy. Patience pays well.. And some how being patient as there is no other option atleast wrt DIBP we can do instead of being patient.

Good luck All


----------



## patelk10

furmas said:


> Hi conjoinme
> 
> Can you tell me when (Date) your employment verification took place???


What sort of questions does they ask for verification. ???


----------



## Sahiledge

Tarun1410 said:


> Immi Commence email is not sent to everyone, few people get it (specially those who upload all the required documents before CO contact).
> This email is just to inform the applicant of CO allocation and a generic update that your application would be processed.


Well, we cannot say that those who upload all docs before CO contact get this mail. Many who uploaded all docs never got this mail and got direct grant. Also, those who had not submitted all docs got this mail after few days of lodging visa. Its a sort of strange way of keeping your hopes alive. 
If you get this mail, then you know that something is happening with your application and if don't get this mail then you can hope for a direct grant.


----------



## jairichi

iswarya1989 said:


> Can any one share the details. For job code 261313, with 60 and 65 points till what date the invitations are given?


Ceiling has reached. It will open in July 2016. With 60 points it might be a long wait. For 65 pointers they have cleared applicants who have filed their EOI by 16th April 2016.
https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/25-may-2016-round-results.aspx


----------



## MissionAus_2016

What happened.. no good news here today till now !!


----------



## drp

*Got the grant notification*

Finally we got the grant notification today morning at around 10:30 am IST for myself, my husband and my kid.
This forum was really helpful in this whole journey.Thanks all.

Guys if you have crossed 90 days after information provided, please do call DIBP.
We called them twice and we were told we will receive it soon and a note was added to our case.

All the best and wish everyone get their grant soon.

189 Visa lodged - 29th jan 2016
Code: 261313 (Software eng)
Co contact from Brisbane - 11th Feb 2016
Information provided - 17th Feb 2016
Emp verification call - 4th May 2016
Called DIBP - May 27th and June 3rd 2016.
Visa Grant: 10th June 2016


----------



## aussieby2016

drp said:


> Finally we got the grant notification today morning at around 10:30 am IST for myself, my husband and my kid.
> This forum was really helpful in this whole journey.Thanks all.
> 
> Guys if you have crossed 90 days after information provided, please do call DIBP.
> We called them twice and we were told we will receive it soon and a note was added to our case.
> 
> All the best and wish everyone get their grant soon.
> 
> 189 Visa lodged - 29th jan 2016
> Code: 261313 (Software eng)
> Co contact from Brisbane - 11th Feb 2016
> Information provided - 17th Feb 2016
> Emp verification call - 4th May 2016
> Called DIBP - May 27th and June 3rd 2016.
> Visa Grant: 10th June 2016


congrats....


----------



## Sn_Rafi

Tarun1410 said:


> Immi Commence email is not sent to everyone, few people get it (specially those who upload all the required documents before CO contact).
> This email is just to inform the applicant of CO allocation and a generic update that your application would be processed.


Thanks Tarun.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

drp said:


> Finally we got the grant notification today morning at around 10:30 am IST for myself, my husband and my kid.
> This forum was really helpful in this whole journey.Thanks all.
> 
> Guys if you have crossed 90 days after information provided, please do call DIBP.
> We called them twice and we were told we will receive it soon and a note was added to our case.
> 
> All the best and wish everyone get their grant soon.
> 
> 189 Visa lodged - 29th jan 2016
> Code: 261313 (Software eng)
> Co contact from Brisbane - 11th Feb 2016
> Information provided - 17th Feb 2016
> Emp verification call - 4th May 2016
> Called DIBP - May 27th and June 3rd 2016.
> Visa Grant: 10th June 2016


Congratulations to you and your family. All the best your future


----------



## kumarik

Dear Friends,

Thanks for your great support through out!!

I have received my grant today:blush:


----------



## 5lilmonkey

*I am granted*

Hi fellow forum members. I was pretty silent in this forum till date. Just want to share that I got my grant today by the grace of god !! 

The grant came well within the expected timeline so kudos to team DIBP.

Points : 75
Code: 261313 (Software eng)
189 Visa lodged - 4th March ( All documents front loaded including health , Indian and Overseas PCC )
Co contact from Brisbane - 30th March
Information provided - 4th April
Emp verification call - N/A
Called DIBP - 9th June 2016
Visa Grant: 10th June 2016


I was assisted by a non MARA migration agent from India for my process. I wish if I had known about this active group before I appointed them. 
The agent did help me , but their inexperience surfaced almost at every step and I salvaged myself by reading thru' numerous threads from this group and applying the suggestions. 

Hence , 2 suggestions from myside : 

a) If you're not constrained by funds , do not appoint any non-MARA agent. They have fresh graduates helping you without knowing the process very well.
b) If you surpass 90 days after your visa logde and 28 days after you have responded to your CO contact questions , call DIBP and present your case politely. This has worked for me.


May god be kind to everyone waiting for their beautiful morning email.

Special Thanks for my Pakistani friend with user name as "Rabbahs" who shared the DIBP number with me yesterday.


----------



## qureshiusama

*Hi All,
*
I'm a new member and seeking guidance in launching my application for PR in Australia.

I've been through a number of past posts and I need an update on current laws and policies of skill assessments, Visa application etc

I belong to ICT community and I need to get assessment from ACS. So any help from recent movers in the same category will be really helpful. Here are my queries;

*1. Do I need to hire a consultant, I don't really see a point besides handing me over pre-written JDs to get signatures on?

2. I have spent 6 years in an organization and was promoted to different roles. Do I need to prepare JDs for each role?

3. Is it really necessary to get the signatures from your line manager? What if he/she had resigned and working somewhere else.

4. I have all experience certificates but the requirement of ACS is to get the JDs signed. Does it really matter to get the signatures on company letterhead or there's any workaround?

5. In my current employment, It will become a problem for me if I informed my line manager about my application for PR. The management would get suspicious and they may start looking for a replacement if you know what I mean. How did you guys manage this?

6. What is the best suitable time to launch my application?*

Appreciate a point wise response please. Thank you and it's nice to be here.


----------



## rpavenk

Finally!!!!, GRANT is here for me, my husband and my son (8yrs), its been a long wait, close to 4 months (minus 2 days) that I received visa finally today (10 June 2016). 
It took me total of 15 months for the entire 189 visa process including all 3 phases of it, ACS, EOI and Grant.

EOI itself took 7 months as I had just 60 points.

I applied through a MARA agent and didn't have any issues with them, the documentation was checked thoroughly. As I didn't have major subjects, 6yrs was deducted from experience and got just 5 points for employment.

Thanks to this group which helped me track the progress based on other applications, which kind of gave me an idea when I might receive the grant. As I observed, Feb folks are getting the grants since 1 week.

This wait has taught me to learn to have patience, hope and trust. Next major challenge is job hunting. I have also heard that getting home for rent is also a big deal, they require salary slips and so on, so hope, next steps will go smoothly.

I received call from Australia High Commission, New Delhi on 07-June for employment verification and within 3 days, received grant.
The caller asked me for many details: Joining date, DOB, Joining designation, date of acquisition of company, current designation, pay package, technology worked on, clients for whom I work and so on.

CO officer remained same for document checks and the grant, Officer: Shaun, Adelaide

Please find the timelines:

189 Visa lodged - 12th Feb 2016
Code: 261313 (Software eng)
Co contact from Adelaide - 26th Feb 2016
Medicals: 20th Feb
PCC: 07th March
Information provided - 08th March 2016
Emp verification call - 7th June 2016
Visa Grant: 10th June 2016
IED: 27th Feb 2017


----------



## auseager

*Visa Refund*

Hi Guys,

I've seen some posts that DIBP is returning the VISA fee for 190 applicants if the skill is not listed in CSOL of 2017. Is this true?
if it is true is that applicable for 261312 code or not?


----------



## abhi1986

shnasj said:


> Add me ,shnasj -21 JAN-ADELAIDE


please add me to the timeline
my details
Mechanical Engineer || 65 points || 233512 

17-03-2016 || Engineers Australia Cleared 
07-04-2016 || EOI Submitted (189) 
13-04-2016 || EOI Invite 
15-04-2016 || Visa Lodge all documents front...


----------



## jairichi

auseager said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've seen some posts that DIBP is returning the VISA fee for 190 applicants if the skill is not listed in CSOL of 2017. Is this true?
> if it is true is that applicable for 261312 code or not?


You are asking about 190 visa refund in 189 thread. No one here has suggested or hinted anything for 189 visa to that effect. Till you receive such mail nothing can be said for sure about your case. Good luck.


----------



## Vizyzz

Hello Friends,

We are planning to move to Australia. I have two queries:

1)What essential documents need to carry while entering to Australia first time with PR?

2)IS it possible if secondary applicant can travel and enter alone without primary applicant?

Thanks,


----------



## dinusubba

Vizyzz said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> We are planning to move to Australia. I have two queries:
> 
> 1)What essential documents need to carry while entering to Australia first time with PR?
> 
> 2)IS it possible if secondary applicant can travel and enter alone without primary applicant?
> 
> Thanks,


1) Your passport - They will validate your visa using the passport itself. Take the grant letter as well incase airlines ask.
2) Yes, secondary applicant can travel independently. Once visa issued it's tied to your passport.


----------



## ausilover

rpavenk said:


> Finally!!!!, GRANT is here for me, my husband and my son (8yrs), its been a long wait, close to 4 months (minus 2 days) that I received visa finally today (10 June 2016).
> It took me total of 15 months for the entire 189 visa process including all 3 phases of it, ACS, EOI and Grant.
> 
> EOI itself took 7 months as I had just 60 points.
> 
> I applied through a MARA agent and didn't have any issues with them, the documentation was checked thoroughly. As I didn't have major subjects, 6yrs was deducted from experience and got just 5 points for employment.
> 
> Thanks to this group which helped me track the progress based on other applications, which kind of gave me an idea when I might receive the grant. As I observed, Feb folks are getting the grants since 1 week.
> 
> This wait has taught me to learn to have patience, hope and trust. Next major challenge is job hunting. I have also heard that getting home for rent is also a big deal, they require salary slips and so on, so hope, next steps will go smoothly.
> 
> I received call from Australia High Commission, New Delhi on 07-June for employment verification and within 3 days, received grant.
> The caller asked me for many details: Joining date, DOB, Joining designation, date of acquisition of company, current designation, pay package, technology worked on, clients for whom I work and so on.
> 
> CO officer remained same for document checks and the grant, Officer: Shaun, Adelaide
> 
> Please find the timelines:
> 
> 189 Visa lodged - 12th Feb 2016
> Code: 261313 (Software eng)
> Co contact from Adelaide - 26th Feb 2016
> Medicals: 20th Feb
> PCC: 07th March
> Information provided - 08th March 2016
> Emp verification call - 7th June 2016
> Visa Grant: 10th June 2016
> IED: 27th Feb 2017


Congrats mate.


----------



## ausilover

drp said:


> Finally we got the grant notification today morning at around 10:30 am IST for myself, my husband and my kid.
> This forum was really helpful in this whole journey.Thanks all.
> 
> Guys if you have crossed 90 days after information provided, please do call DIBP.
> We called them twice and we were told we will receive it soon and a note was added to our case.
> 
> All the best and wish everyone get their grant soon.
> 
> 189 Visa lodged - 29th jan 2016
> Code: 261313 (Software eng)
> Co contact from Brisbane - 11th Feb 2016
> Information provided - 17th Feb 2016
> Emp verification call - 4th May 2016
> Called DIBP - May 27th and June 3rd 2016.
> Visa Grant: 10th June 2016


congrats mate.


----------



## sultan_azam

qureshiusama said:


> *Hi All,
> *
> I'm a new member and seeking guidance in launching my application for PR in Australia.
> 
> I've been through a number of past posts and I need an update on current laws and policies of skill assessments, Visa application etc
> 
> I belong to ICT community and I need to get assessment from ACS. So any help from recent movers in the same category will be really helpful. Here are my queries;
> 
> *1. Do I need to hire a consultant, I don't really see a point besides handing me over pre-written JDs to get signatures on?
> 
> 2. I have spent 6 years in an organization and was promoted to different roles. Do I need to prepare JDs for each role?
> 
> 3. Is it really necessary to get the signatures from your line manager? What if he/she had resigned and working somewhere else.
> 
> 4. I have all experience certificates but the requirement of ACS is to get the JDs signed. Does it really matter to get the signatures on company letterhead or there's any workaround?
> 
> 5. In my current employment, It will become a problem for me if I informed my line manager about my application for PR. The management would get suspicious and they may start looking for a replacement if you know what I mean. How did you guys manage this?
> 
> 6. What is the best suitable time to launch my application?*
> 
> Appreciate a point wise response please. Thank you and it's nice to be here.


i do not belong to the ICT group, but here is something based on my understanding
1. No need to hire anyone, everything is shared on the group, you can do it by yourself.

2. During the 6 years, you were promoted, but i think more or less you were into one or other domain of work i.e. into testing or development. prepare your JD in that way

3. & 4. Best is to get JDs from HR on company letterhead, if not then a statutory declaration from boss or any senior colleague

5. You will have to convince someone for this - either HR, or your manager or some other senior colleague 

6. Today is the best time to launch your process, you dont know whats in store for tmrw


----------



## ausilover

People who gave call to DIBP and received their grants, can you please brief your conversation for the benefit of others like me who are going to call them soon?


----------



## aussieby2016

rpavenk said:


> Finally!!!!, GRANT is here for me, my husband and my son (8yrs), its been a long wait, close to 4 months (minus 2 days) that I received visa finally today (10 June 2016).
> It took me total of 15 months for the entire 189 visa process including all 3 phases of it, ACS, EOI and Grant.
> 
> EOI itself took 7 months as I had just 60 points.
> 
> I applied through a MARA agent and didn't have any issues with them, the documentation was checked thoroughly. As I didn't have major subjects, 6yrs was deducted from experience and got just 5 points for employment.
> 
> Thanks to this group which helped me track the progress based on other applications, which kind of gave me an idea when I might receive the grant. As I observed, Feb folks are getting the grants since 1 week.
> 
> This wait has taught me to learn to have patience, hope and trust. Next major challenge is job hunting. I have also heard that getting home for rent is also a big deal, they require salary slips and so on, so hope, next steps will go smoothly.
> 
> I received call from Australia High Commission, New Delhi on 07-June for employment verification and within 3 days, received grant.
> The caller asked me for many details: Joining date, DOB, Joining designation, date of acquisition of company, current designation, pay package, technology worked on, clients for whom I work and so on.
> 
> CO officer remained same for document checks and the grant, Officer: Shaun, Adelaide
> 
> Please find the timelines:
> 
> 189 Visa lodged - 12th Feb 2016
> Code: 261313 (Software eng)
> Co contact from Adelaide - 26th Feb 2016
> Medicals: 20th Feb
> PCC: 07th March
> Information provided - 08th March 2016
> Emp verification call - 7th June 2016
> Visa Grant: 10th June 2016
> IED: 27th Feb 2017


congrats.....


----------



## aussieby2016

5lilmonkey said:


> Hi fellow forum members. I was pretty silent in this forum till date. Just want to share that I got my grant today by the grace of god !!
> 
> The grant came well within the expected timeline so kudos to team DIBP.
> 
> Points : 75
> Code: 261313 (Software eng)
> 189 Visa lodged - 4th March ( All documents front loaded including health , Indian and Overseas PCC )
> Co contact from Brisbane - 30th March
> Information provided - 4th April
> Emp verification call - N/A
> Called DIBP - 9th June 2016
> Visa Grant: 10th June 2016
> 
> 
> I was assisted by a non MARA migration agent from India for my process. I wish if I had known about this active group before I appointed them.
> The agent did help me , but their inexperience surfaced almost at every step and I salvaged myself by reading thru' numerous threads from this group and applying the suggestions.
> 
> Hence , 2 suggestions from myside :
> 
> a) If you're not constrained by funds , do not appoint any non-MARA agent. They have fresh graduates helping you without knowing the process very well.
> b) If you surpass 90 days after your visa logde and 28 days after you have responded to your CO contact questions , call DIBP and present your case politely. This has worked for me.
> 
> 
> May god be kind to everyone waiting for their beautiful morning email.
> 
> Special Thanks for my Pakistani friend with user name as "Rabbahs" who shared the DIBP number with me yesterday.


congrats.....


----------



## Megha sushen

Even we have uploaded all the document still co has not contacted but we didnt get any such ma


----------



## Megha sushen

I guess today is the day for softwear eng...is it so that they take file of particular skill on particular day?


----------



## Megha sushen

aussieby2016 said:


> rpavenk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally!!!!, GRANT is here for me, my husband and my son (8yrs), its been a long wait, close to 4 months (minus 2 days) that I received visa finally today (10 June 2016).
> It took me total of 15 months for the entire 189 visa process including all 3 phases of it, ACS, EOI and Grant.
> 
> EOI itself took 7 months as I had just 60 points.
> 
> I applied through a MARA agent and didn't have any issues with them, the documentation was checked thoroughly. As I didn't have major subjects, 6yrs was deducted from experience and got just 5 points for employment.
> 
> Thanks to this group which helped me track the progress based on other applications, which kind of gave me an idea when I might receive the grant. As I observed, Feb folks are getting the grants since 1 week.
> 
> This wait has taught me to learn to have patience, hope and trust. Next major challenge is job hunting. I have also heard that getting home for rent is also a big deal, they require salary slips and so on, so hope, next steps will go smoothly.
> 
> I received call from Australia High Commission, New Delhi on 07-June for employment verification and within 3 days, received grant.
> The caller asked me for many details: Joining date, DOB, Joining designation, date of acquisition of company, current designation, pay package, technology worked on, clients for whom I work and so on.
> 
> CO officer remained same for document checks and the grant, Officer: Shaun, Adelaide
> 
> Please find the timelines:
> 
> 189 Visa lodged - 12th Feb 2016
> Code: 261313 (Software eng)
> Co contact from Adelaide - 26th Feb 2016
> Medicals: 20th Feb
> PCC: 07th March
> Information provided - 08th March 2016
> Emp verification call - 7th June 2016
> Visa Grant: 10th June 2016
> IED: 27th Feb 2017
> 
> 
> 
> congrats.....
Click to expand...

Congrats


----------



## arun32

Megha sushen said:


> I guess today is the day for softwear eng...is it so that they take file of particular skill on particular day?


Guessnot, I am waiting for the past 6 months for my grant


----------



## AbhishekKotian

rpavenk said:


> Finally!!!!, GRANT is here for me, my husband and my son (8yrs), its been a long wait, close to 4 months (minus 2 days) that I received visa finally today (10 June 2016).
> It took me total of 15 months for the entire 189 visa process including all 3 phases of it, ACS, EOI and Grant.
> 
> EOI itself took 7 months as I had just 60 points.
> 
> I applied through a MARA agent and didn't have any issues with them, the documentation was checked thoroughly. As I didn't have major subjects, 6yrs was deducted from experience and got just 5 points for employment.
> 
> Thanks to this group which helped me track the progress based on other applications, which kind of gave me an idea when I might receive the grant. As I observed, Feb folks are getting the grants since 1 week.
> 
> This wait has taught me to learn to have patience, hope and trust. Next major challenge is job hunting. I have also heard that getting home for rent is also a big deal, they require salary slips and so on, so hope, next steps will go smoothly.
> 
> I received call from Australia High Commission, New Delhi on 07-June for employment verification and within 3 days, received grant.
> The caller asked me for many details: Joining date, DOB, Joining designation, date of acquisition of company, current designation, pay package, technology worked on, clients for whom I work and so on.
> 
> CO officer remained same for document checks and the grant, Officer: Shaun, Adelaide
> 
> Please find the timelines:
> 
> 189 Visa lodged - 12th Feb 2016
> Code: 261313 (Software eng)
> Co contact from Adelaide - 26th Feb 2016
> Medicals: 20th Feb
> PCC: 07th March
> Information provided - 08th March 2016
> Emp verification call - 7th June 2016
> Visa Grant: 10th June 2016
> IED: 27th Feb 2017


Congratulations to you and your family. All the best for the future


----------



## DelhiBoy

rpavenk said:


> Finally!!!!, GRANT is here for me, my husband and my son (8yrs), its been a long wait, close to 4 months (minus 2 days) that I received visa finally today (10 June 2016).
> It took me total of 15 months for the entire 189 visa process including all 3 phases of it, ACS, EOI and Grant.
> 
> EOI itself took 7 months as I had just 60 points.
> 
> I applied through a MARA agent and didn't have any issues with them, the documentation was checked thoroughly. As I didn't have major subjects, 6yrs was deducted from experience and got just 5 points for employment.
> 
> Thanks to this group which helped me track the progress based on other applications, which kind of gave me an idea when I might receive the grant. As I observed, Feb folks are getting the grants since 1 week.
> 
> This wait has taught me to learn to have patience, hope and trust. Next major challenge is job hunting. I have also heard that getting home for rent is also a big deal, they require salary slips and so on, so hope, next steps will go smoothly.
> 
> I received call from Australia High Commission, New Delhi on 07-June for employment verification and within 3 days, received grant.
> The caller asked me for many details: Joining date, DOB, Joining designation, date of acquisition of company, current designation, pay package, technology worked on, clients for whom I work and so on.
> 
> CO officer remained same for document checks and the grant, Officer: Shaun, Adelaide
> 
> Please find the timelines:
> 
> 189 Visa lodged - 12th Feb 2016
> Code: 261313 (Software eng)
> Co contact from Adelaide - 26th Feb 2016
> Medicals: 20th Feb
> PCC: 07th March
> Information provided - 08th March 2016
> Emp verification call - 7th June 2016
> Visa Grant: 10th June 2016
> IED: 27th Feb 2017



Congratulations Rpavenk..!!! Have few questions for you. Can you please explain in detail for how long the verification call was for.? You mentioned they even asked you the technology you worked on.? So what you replied to that question?? Do you personally think that they are aware about the technologies, systems, machines, algorithms etc being used in your profession, so that even if you bluff you would be caught.? Also what other techinal questions they asked if you could please elaborate along with your answers. 
Would teally appreciate.!!!


----------



## AbhishekKotian

drp said:


> Finally we got the grant notification today morning at around 10:30 am IST for myself, my husband and my kid.
> This forum was really helpful in this whole journey.Thanks all.
> 
> Guys if you have crossed 90 days after information provided, please do call DIBP.
> We called them twice and we were told we will receive it soon and a note was added to our case.
> 
> All the best and wish everyone get their grant soon.
> 
> 189 Visa lodged - 29th jan 2016
> Code: 261313 (Software eng)
> Co contact from Brisbane - 11th Feb 2016
> Information provided - 17th Feb 2016
> Emp verification call - 4th May 2016
> Called DIBP - May 27th and June 3rd 2016.
> Visa Grant: 10th June 2016


Congratulations to you and your family. All the best for the future


----------



## sultan_azam

expatto said:


> Got my visa*saint-petersburg expat forum spbexpat.ru*





rpavenk said:


> Finally!!!!, GRANT is here for me, my husband and my son (8yrs), its been a long wait, close to 4 months (minus 2 days) that I received visa finally today (10 June 2016).
> It took me total of 15 months for the entire 189 visa process including all 3 phases of it, ACS, EOI and Grant.





drp said:


> Finally we got the grant notification today morning at around 10:30 am IST for myself, my husband and my kid.
> This forum was really helpful in this whole journey.Thanks all.





kumarik said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Thanks for your great support through out!!
> 
> I have received my grant today:blush:





5lilmonkey said:


> Hi fellow forum members. I was pretty silent in this forum till date. Just want to share that I got my grant today by the grace of god !!
> 
> The grant came well within the expected timeline so kudos to team DIBP.




Its raining grants today... Congrats rpavenk, expatto, drp, kumarik, 5lilmonkey


----------



## AbhishekKotian

kumarik said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Thanks for your great support through out!!
> 
> I have received my grant today:blush:


Congratulations and all the best for your future


----------



## AbhishekKotian

5lilmonkey said:


> Hi fellow forum members. I was pretty silent in this forum till date. Just want to share that I got my grant today by the grace of god !!
> 
> The grant came well within the expected timeline so kudos to team DIBP.
> 
> Points : 75
> Code: 261313 (Software eng)
> 189 Visa lodged - 4th March ( All documents front loaded including health , Indian and Overseas PCC )
> Co contact from Brisbane - 30th March
> Information provided - 4th April
> Emp verification call - N/A
> Called DIBP - 9th June 2016
> Visa Grant: 10th June 2016
> 
> 
> I was assisted by a non MARA migration agent from India for my process. I wish if I had known about this active group before I appointed them.
> The agent did help me , but their inexperience surfaced almost at every step and I salvaged myself by reading thru' numerous threads from this group and applying the suggestions.
> 
> Hence , 2 suggestions from myside :
> 
> a) If you're not constrained by funds , do not appoint any non-MARA agent. They have fresh graduates helping you without knowing the process very well.
> b) If you surpass 90 days after your visa logde and 28 days after you have responded to your CO contact questions , call DIBP and present your case politely. This has worked for me.
> 
> 
> May god be kind to everyone waiting for their beautiful morning email.
> 
> Special Thanks for my Pakistani friend with user name as "Rabbahs" who shared the DIBP number with me yesterday.


Congratulations and all the best for your future


----------



## qureshiusama

sultan_azam said:


> i do not belong to the ICT group, but here is something based on my understanding
> 1. No need to hire anyone, everything is shared on the group, you can do it by yourself.
> 
> 2. During the 6 years, you were promoted, but i think more or less you were into one or other domain of work i.e. into testing or development. prepare your JD in that way
> 
> 3. & 4. Best is to get JDs from HR on company letterhead, if not then a statutory declaration from boss or any senior colleague
> 
> 5. You will have to convince someone for this - either HR, or your manager or some other senior colleague
> 
> 6. Today is the best time to launch your process, you dont know whats in store for tmrw


Thank you sultan_azam, this really helps. Appreciate that.

The only problem is point number 5 as I am unable to figure it out.


----------



## rpavenk

DelhiBoy said:


> Congratulations Rpavenk..!!! Have few questions for you. Can you please explain in detail for how long the verification call was for.? You mentioned they even asked you the technology you worked on.? So what you replied to that question?? Do you personally think that they are aware about the technologies, systems, machines, algorithms etc being used in your profession, so that even if you bluff you would be caught.? Also what other techinal questions they asked if you could please elaborate along with your answers.
> Would teally appreciate.!!!


Thanks All for the wishes.

The employment verification went on for about 25 min-30 min. I couldn't first pick the call as I was in a meeting, and I received a sms to call back to AHC. 

She was preparing a report based on what I said, I mainly talked about my role saying, design, coding, automation, documentation. She asked what I do in documentation. She also asked about platform I worked on, I just said, Java and listed the products that I work on and how I support the customers with their issues. She noted down the client names that I work for.

Don't need to talk about too much technical, but on a high level, you can specify what you work on. Not sure if they match the AHC report with what we have provided in other documents supporting the employment. It is easy to explain if you directly get a call.

Hope this information is helpful.


----------



## DelhiBoy

piyushanjali said:


> Hello everyone...have been silent reader all the way but now anxiety has started to creep up...so thought of writing. I have applied for visa on 4thMay under code 263111. Till 27th may no CO contact and then she asked for proof of my marriage and healthy relationship..provided all documents the same day itself....since then no update. Does that mean I am good...all other docs are good and also when can I expect my Grant!!
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Anjali


Hi Anjali, its strange that the CO didnt asked for any other document except marriage proof. Can you please tell what all documents have you submitted before CO contact? Also have you been married recently?


----------



## aussieby2016

Megha sushen said:


> I guess today is the day for softwear eng...is it so that they take file of particular skill on particular day?


no that is not so....as an electrical engg was also granted visa today......


----------



## belapmehta

*Add me as well*

Add me as well:

VISA LODGE: 03 FEB 2016




jitinbhasin21 said:


> JANUARY:
> 1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
> 2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
> 3.	Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
> 4.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
> 5.	Raman123456 || 17 jan
> 6.	Ashuaust || 17 jan
> 7.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 8.	civil189 || 22 jan
> 9.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 10.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 11.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
> 12.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 13.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 14.	gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> 15.	zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> FEBRUARY:
> 1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 2.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 3.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane || GRANT 6 June
> 4.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 5.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 6.	samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
> 7.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
> 8.	Sn_Rafi || 17 feb || Adelaide
> 9.	DT2702 || 18 feb
> 10.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
> 11.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
> 12.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
> 13.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
> 14.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 15.	arjun09 || 25 feb || Brisbane
> 16.	Manu2015||Brisbane||25 Feb
> 17.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 18.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 19.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 20.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
> MARCH:
> 1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar
> 2.	shawn || 2 mar
> 3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
> 5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 6.	Abhishek || March 7
> 7.	Manpreet89 || 8 Mar || GRANT ON 9 JUNE 2016
> 8.	vakymy || 9 mar
> 9.	Abhishek.gupta || 9 mar || adelaide
> 10.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 11.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 12.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 13.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 14.	siddhant || 17 mar
> 15.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
> 16.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 17.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 18.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
> 19.	sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> 20.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 21.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 22.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 23.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 24.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 25.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 26.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide || GRANT 6/6/2016
> 27.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> APRIL:
> 1.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 2.	sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
> 3.	anikatyayan|| 13th April || Adelaide
> 4.	Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 5.	DelhiBoy || 25 April || Adelaide
> 6.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
> 7.	Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May || GRANT 03 MAY 2016
> 8.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide || GRANT 9 JUNE 2016
> MAY:
> 1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
> 2.	mcag || 11 May
> 3.	Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
> 4.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
> 5.	salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane
> 
> If any updates missing then please inform..


----------



## MissionAus_2016

sultan_azam said:


> Its raining grants today... Congrats rpavenk, expatto, drp, kumarik, 5lilmonkey


Absolutely it rained after the moment I said that what happened to the grants.

Immediately after a min it started raining and felt good for all.

Congratulations ALL !!


----------



## raman123456

Industrial Engineer || 60 points || 233511 

25-09-2015 || EOI Submitted (189)
22-11-2015 || EOI Invite 
17-01-2016 || Visa Lodge
05-02-2016 || CO Contact Additional Documents Required
11-02-2016 || Additional Document Submitted
06-06-2016 || STILL WAITING FOR GRANT

08-06-2016 || CALLED DIBP FOR APPLICATION STATUS.. BUT THEY JUST SAY IT IS IN-PROCESS AND WILL RESULTED SOON BY CO


contacted employers (past and current), But no employment verification done

KINDLY GUIDE WHAT TO DO NEXT.......................... ?????????????


----------



## Kaiser88

Kaiser88 said:


> Should I include my partners education history and employment history even though I'm not claiming points for this?
> 
> All of my education history has been imported from my EOI. Obviously not all of it is relevant to my nominated occupation so should I remove these? If not, I have noticed that there are two options for other:
> 
> Other and Other - Non AQF Accreditation, which one is the correct choice? Should I enter the type of qualification in the course name e.g. HND - Electrical/Electronic Engineering?


Hi all, sorry to bump this post but it's probably a really quick and easy question for someone and it's holding up my visa application.

Thanks


----------



## Satya S

qureshiusama said:


> Thank you sultan_azam, this really helps. Appreciate that.
> 
> The only problem is point number 5 as I am unable to figure it out.



I saw few posts stating that …”Job verification call”
Does it mean my CO is going to call all my previous employers to verify my employment? 
________________
Visa Subclass: 189
ANZSCO: Civil Engineering Professionals - 233211
25 Dec 2015: EOI for 189 
21 Jan 2016: Invitation 189
22 Feb 2016: Visa lodged
28 Feb 2016: Medical
05 Mar 2016: Spouse Medical
18 Apr 2016: CO Contacted for additional information (Form 80, Spouce - English Proficiency and Qatar PCC) 
08 May 2016: Submitted the requested information 
XX XX XXXX: Waiting for Grant


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Megha sushen said:


> Self employ 15
> Have you called dibp..have you got any news for employment verification from your current employer



Calling DIBP before completing 90 days from lodgement date is not recommendable.
Nothing has happened in my case.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats and all the best




drp said:


> Finally we got the grant notification today morning at around 10:30 am IST for myself, my husband and my kid.
> This forum was really helpful in this whole journey.Thanks all.
> 
> Guys if you have crossed 90 days after information provided, please do call DIBP.
> We called them twice and we were told we will receive it soon and a note was added to our case.
> 
> All the best and wish everyone get their grant soon.
> 
> 189 Visa lodged - 29th jan 2016
> Code: 261313 (Software eng)
> Co contact from Brisbane - 11th Feb 2016
> Information provided - 17th Feb 2016
> Emp verification call - 4th May 2016
> Called DIBP - May 27th and June 3rd 2016.
> Visa Grant: 10th June 2016


----------



## Abhi6060

Satya S said:


> I saw few posts stating that …”Job verification call”
> 
> Does it mean my CO is going to call all my previous employers to verify my employment?
> 
> ________________
> 
> Visa Subclass: 189
> 
> ANZSCO: Civil Engineering Professionals - 233211
> 
> 25 Dec 2015: EOI for 189
> 
> 21 Jan 2016: Invitation 189
> 
> 22 Feb 2016: Visa lodged
> 
> 28 Feb 2016: Medical
> 
> 05 Mar 2016: Spouse Medical
> 
> 18 Apr 2016: CO Contacted for additional information (Form 80, Spouce - English Proficiency and Qatar PCC)
> 
> 08 May 2016: Submitted the requested information
> 
> XX XX XXXX: Waiting for Grant




Yes, they may. By email or call or physical verification.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats and all the best..

Lucky you.. Not all are lucky in getting their grant the very next day they call DIBP..




5lilmonkey said:


> Hi fellow forum members. I was pretty silent in this forum till date. Just want to share that I got my grant today by the grace of god !!
> 
> The grant came well within the expected timeline so kudos to team DIBP.
> 
> Points : 75
> Code: 261313 (Software eng)
> 189 Visa lodged - 4th March ( All documents front loaded including health , Indian and Overseas PCC )
> Co contact from Brisbane - 30th March
> Information provided - 4th April
> Emp verification call - N/A
> Called DIBP - 9th June 2016
> Visa Grant: 10th June 2016
> 
> 
> I was assisted by a non MARA migration agent from India for my process. I wish if I had known about this active group before I appointed them.
> The agent did help me , but their inexperience surfaced almost at every step and I salvaged myself by reading thru' numerous threads from this group and applying the suggestions.
> 
> Hence , 2 suggestions from myside :
> 
> a) If you're not constrained by funds , do not appoint any non-MARA agent. They have fresh graduates helping you without knowing the process very well.
> b) If you surpass 90 days after your visa logde and 28 days after you have responded to your CO contact questions , call DIBP and present your case politely. This has worked for me.
> 
> 
> May god be kind to everyone waiting for their beautiful morning email.
> 
> Special Thanks for my Pakistani friend with user name as "Rabbahs" who shared the DIBP number with me yesterday.


----------



## Satya S

Abhi6060 said:


> Yes, they may. By email or call or physical verification.


Hope they will email, as we never know on how ppl will respond to calls from unknown numbers...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats to you and your family..

ALl the best for the big move ahead..




rpavenk said:


> Finally!!!!, GRANT is here for me, my husband and my son (8yrs), its been a long wait, close to 4 months (minus 2 days) that I received visa finally today (10 June 2016).
> It took me total of 15 months for the entire 189 visa process including all 3 phases of it, ACS, EOI and Grant.
> 
> EOI itself took 7 months as I had just 60 points.
> 
> I applied through a MARA agent and didn't have any issues with them, the documentation was checked thoroughly. As I didn't have major subjects, 6yrs was deducted from experience and got just 5 points for employment.
> 
> Thanks to this group which helped me track the progress based on other applications, which kind of gave me an idea when I might receive the grant. As I observed, Feb folks are getting the grants since 1 week.
> 
> This wait has taught me to learn to have patience, hope and trust. Next major challenge is job hunting. I have also heard that getting home for rent is also a big deal, they require salary slips and so on, so hope, next steps will go smoothly.
> 
> I received call from Australia High Commission, New Delhi on 07-June for employment verification and within 3 days, received grant.
> The caller asked me for many details: Joining date, DOB, Joining designation, date of acquisition of company, current designation, pay package, technology worked on, clients for whom I work and so on.
> 
> CO officer remained same for document checks and the grant, Officer: Shaun, Adelaide
> 
> Please find the timelines:
> 
> 189 Visa lodged - 12th Feb 2016
> Code: 261313 (Software eng)
> Co contact from Adelaide - 26th Feb 2016
> Medicals: 20th Feb
> PCC: 07th March
> Information provided - 08th March 2016
> Emp verification call - 7th June 2016
> Visa Grant: 10th June 2016
> IED: 27th Feb 2017


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Now that a bomb....

I doubt if that would be true...



auseager said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've seen some posts that DIBP is returning the VISA fee for 190 applicants if the skill is not listed in CSOL of 2017. Is this true?
> if it is true is that applicable for 261312 code or not?


----------



## zeeshan355

rpavenk said:


> Finally!!!!, GRANT is here for me, my husband and my son (8yrs), its been a long wait, close to 4 months (minus 2 days) that I received visa finally today (10 June 2016).
> It took me total of 15 months for the entire 189 visa process including all 3 phases of it, ACS, EOI and Grant.
> 
> EOI itself took 7 months as I had just 60 points.
> 
> I applied through a MARA agent and didn't have any issues with them, the documentation was checked thoroughly. As I didn't have major subjects, 6yrs was deducted from experience and got just 5 points for employment.
> 
> Thanks to this group which helped me track the progress based on other applications, which kind of gave me an idea when I might receive the grant. As I observed, Feb folks are getting the grants since 1 week.
> 
> This wait has taught me to learn to have patience, hope and trust. Next major challenge is job hunting. I have also heard that getting home for rent is also a big deal, they require salary slips and so on, so hope, next steps will go smoothly.
> 
> I received call from Australia High Commission, New Delhi on 07-June for employment verification and within 3 days, received grant.
> The caller asked me for many details: Joining date, DOB, Joining designation, date of acquisition of company, current designation, pay package, technology worked on, clients for whom I work and so on.
> 
> CO officer remained same for document checks and the grant, Officer: Shaun, Adelaide
> 
> Please find the timelines:
> 
> 189 Visa lodged - 12th Feb 2016
> Code: 261313 (Software eng)
> Co contact from Adelaide - 26th Feb 2016
> Medicals: 20th Feb
> PCC: 07th March
> Information provided - 08th March 2016
> Emp verification call - 7th June 2016
> Visa Grant: 10th June 2016
> IED: 27th Feb 2017


Congrats!!! for the grant....
Initial contact for me too was shaun....
awaiting for visa grant...
got emp. verification call on 10th may 2016. still no grant letter.
Hope for best,,,, prayers needed.
:boxing::boxing:


----------



## Moh1244

*Form 929*

HI Guys,
I have to fill form 929, to change passport details. Can you please guide me what number shall I refer at below places. I have to fill only one of the below.
1) Client number issued to the applicant by the department.
2) File number issued to the applicant by the department.
3) Application receipt number issued to the applicant by the department.

Also, to whom shall I send this form to, I have received mail from GSM Adelaide.

Regards
Mohinder


----------



## zeeshan355

raman123456 said:


> Industrial Engineer || 60 points || 233511
> 
> 25-09-2015 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 22-11-2015 || EOI Invite
> 17-01-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 05-02-2016 || CO Contact Additional Documents Required
> 11-02-2016 || Additional Document Submitted
> 06-06-2016 || STILL WAITING FOR GRANT
> 
> 08-06-2016 || CALLED DIBP FOR APPLICATION STATUS.. BUT THEY JUST SAY IT IS IN-PROCESS AND WILL RESULTED SOON BY CO
> 
> 
> contacted employers (past and current), But no employment verification done
> 
> KINDLY GUIDE WHAT TO DO NEXT.......................... ?????????????


U did everything that is under your control, now its just wait game for you...

cant do much ...

best of luck...:boxing::boxing::boxing::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:


----------



## aussieby2016

Satya S said:


> I saw few posts stating that …”Job verification call”
> Does it mean my CO is going to call all my previous employers to verify my employment?
> ________________
> Visa Subclass: 189
> ANZSCO: Civil Engineering Professionals - 233211
> 25 Dec 2015: EOI for 189
> 21 Jan 2016: Invitation 189
> 22 Feb 2016: Visa lodged
> 28 Feb 2016: Medical
> 05 Mar 2016: Spouse Medical
> 18 Apr 2016: CO Contacted for additional information (Form 80, Spouce - English Proficiency and Qatar PCC)
> 08 May 2016: Submitted the requested information
> XX XX XXXX: Waiting for Grant


yes it does.....either call or mail to HR.....but not necessarily for everyone or every company....only selected people and at times selected companies (mostly recent and a few back).....


----------



## AbhishekKotian

Moh1244 said:


> HI Guys,
> I have to fill form 929, to change passport details. Can you please guide me what number shall I refer at below places. I have to fill only one of the below.
> 1) Client number issued to the applicant by the department.
> 2) File number issued to the applicant by the department.
> 3) Application receipt number issued to the applicant by the department.
> 
> Also, to whom shall I send this form to, I have received mail from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder


Hi Mohinder, 

You can find the details you are looking for in the file attached to the acknowledgement mail that you would have received when you submitted your visa application.

You can submit this form by one of the following methods

1. Online through your immiaccount via the update us section.
2. Filling up the form 929 and sending it to the assigned CO.


----------



## vikaschandra

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Now that a bomb....
> 
> I doubt if that would be true...


Well I do not think that they will not issue a Visa if it has already been lodged and in processing. Though certain occupations are removed from the CSOL that would mean no invites would be sent out for them through state. 

Already lodged visa should be processed provided the Minister of immigration does not cap and cease the visa for that particular category. In the event if that happens visa fees would be refunded in full (Source of information: Migration Programme Planning)


----------



## sultan_azam

qureshiusama said:


> Thank you sultan_azam, this really helps. Appreciate that.
> 
> The only problem is point number 5 as I am unable to figure it out.


you can think of providing statutory declaration


----------



## biswajit2005

Dear Group

I have applied to EA today and would like to be a part of this group to gather information.
Regards

30-04-2016 - IELTS L-8.5, R-8.5, W-8, S-7 
10-06-2016 - EA - Fast Track


----------



## zeeshan355

biswajit2005 said:


> Dear Group
> 
> I have applied to EA today and would like to be a part of this group to gather information.
> Regards
> 
> 30-04-2016 - IELTS L-8.5, R-8.5, W-8, S-7
> 10-06-2016 - EA - Fast Track


Welcome Biswajit, u r a bit late....

Rest are all in the same boat, waiting for the PR / VISA GRANT LETTER.

Best wishes to all aspirants planning to settle in Aussieland...
:boxing::boxing::boxing:lane:lane:lane::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

End of the week, weekends have become boring nowadays.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

The address on my ITRs is address of DAD's business....not home address...as our CA make ITRs for whole family..So he has mentioned DAD's business address under my name and my wife's name also. Will it be problem??? Though he said he can change in latest FY15-16 ITRs but not in old one's. Plz reply


----------



## Manu2015

Hi drp,

Congrats for your grant!!
Just wanted to know u called DIBP in a gap of just 1 week.
What was all the conversation? I mean i am afraid calling them again.
My timelines as below:
Visa Lodged: 25 Feb
CO Contact: 19 March
Doc provided: 20 March
Call to DIBP for status: 24 May

After then no contact....Shall v call again and if yes then how should we converse so that they could atleat check our application.




drp said:


> Finally we got the grant notification today morning at around 10:30 am IST for myself, my husband and my kid.
> This forum was really helpful in this whole journey.Thanks all.
> 
> Guys if you have crossed 90 days after information provided, please do call DIBP.
> We called them twice and we were told we will receive it soon and a note was added to our case.
> 
> All the best and wish everyone get their grant soon.
> 
> 189 Visa lodged - 29th jan 2016
> Code: 261313 (Software eng)
> Co contact from Brisbane - 11th Feb 2016
> Information provided - 17th Feb 2016
> Emp verification call - 4th May 2016
> Called DIBP - May 27th and June 3rd 2016.
> Visa Grant: 10th June 2016


----------



## Josephite

5lilmonkey said:


> Hi fellow forum members. I was pretty silent in this forum till date. Just want to share that I got my grant today by the grace of god !!
> 
> The grant came well within the expected timeline so kudos to team DIBP.
> 
> Points : 75
> Code: 261313 (Software eng)
> 189 Visa lodged - 4th March ( All documents front loaded including health , Indian and Overseas PCC )
> Co contact from Brisbane - 30th March
> Information provided - 4th April
> Emp verification call - N/A
> Called DIBP - 9th June 2016
> Visa Grant: 10th June 2016
> 
> I was assisted by a non MARA migration agent from India for my process. I wish if I had known about this active group before I appointed them.
> The agent did help me , but their inexperience surfaced almost at every step and I salvaged myself by reading thru' numerous threads from this group and applying the suggestions.
> 
> Hence , 2 suggestions from myside :
> 
> a) If you're not constrained by funds , do not appoint any non-MARA agent. They have fresh graduates helping you without knowing the process very well.
> b) If you surpass 90 days after your visa logde and 28 days after you have responded to your CO contact questions , call DIBP and present your case politely. This has worked for me.
> 
> May god be kind to everyone waiting for their beautiful morning email.
> 
> Special Thanks for my Pakistani friend with user name as "Rabbahs" who shared the DIBP number with me yesterday.


Congrats, best of luck for future. 
Had one doubt, as u said u uploaded all docs upfront, then why CO contacted for more info, what info he required?


----------



## ibm.wazzy

Hello Friends, 

I have a news, which is not much exciting, I have got my Grant today. 
Current employer verification was done on June 8 2016 and same day I missed a call from Delhi embassy. As I missed a call, I was expecting they will call me back. 
But since my current employer has already sent my verification they did not call me i guess.

Today morning my agent called me around 9.30 AM IST, I was expecting a call from Delhi but my agent called me. 

Finally we got the grant today. I complete 4 months today. 
This forum was really helpful in this whole journey.Thanks all.

I have also called DIBP but no use. 

All the best and wish everyone get their grant soon.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

ibm.wazzy said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have a news, which is not much exciting, I have got my Grant today.
> Current employer verification was done on June 8 2016 and same day I missed a call from Delhi embassy. As I missed a call, I was expecting they will call me back.
> But since my current employer has already sent my verification they did not call me i guess.
> 
> Today morning my agent called me around 9.30 AM IST, I was expecting a call from Delhi but my agent called me.
> 
> Finally we got the grant today. I complete 4 months today.
> This forum was really helpful in this whole journey.Thanks all.
> 
> I have also called DIBP but no use.
> 
> All the best and wish everyone get their grant soon.


This is exciting news buddy, Congratulations and All the best for your future


----------



## vikaschandra

ibm.wazzy said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have a news, which is not much exciting, I have got my Grant today.
> Current employer verification was done on June 8 2016 and same day I missed a call from Delhi embassy. As I missed a call, I was expecting they will call me back.
> But since my current employer has already sent my verification they did not call me i guess.
> 
> Today morning my agent called me around 9.30 AM IST, I was expecting a call from Delhi but my agent called me.
> 
> Finally we got the grant today. I complete 4 months today.
> This forum was really helpful in this whole journey.Thanks all.
> 
> I have also called DIBP but no use.
> 
> All the best and wish everyone get their grant soon.


Congratulations and best wishes for your future endeavors


----------



## Moh1244

*Form 80 and 1221*

Hello Guys,
I am applying for Visa 189, while filling form 80 and 1221, there is a field, which is for "General purpose of Journey", shall I write Immigration as the reply or leave it blank. Moreover, there are other section which ask for my details of stay in Australia, which I dont have. Can I leave it blanks? Plz guide.

Regards
Mohinder


----------



## vikaschandra

Moh1244 said:


> Hello Guys,
> I am applying for Visa 189, while filling form 80 and 1221, there is a field, which is for "General purpose of Journey", shall I write Immigration as the reply or leave it blank. Moreover, there are other section which ask for my details of stay in Australia, which I dont have. Can I leave it blanks? Plz guide.
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder


Yes you can Say "Immigration" "To Live and Work" etc
You can leave the section about stay in AU blank if details are not known


----------



## 5lilmonkey

Josephite said:


> Congrats, best of luck for future.
> Had one doubt, as u said u uploaded all docs upfront, then why CO contacted for more info, what info he required?


Yeah , my great migration agent forgot 2 things : 

a) forgot to identify that my B.Sc. marksheet needed a transcription 
b) PTE results are supposed to be sent online 

Very basic slippage.


----------



## ijjadas

Hi, is it possible that we will get PCC before we got invitation. I need to get this from India, Canada, Australia and Singapore. I am currently in Canada


----------



## vikaschandra

ijjadas said:


> Hi, is it possible that we will get PCC before we got invitation. I need to get this from India, Canada, Australia and Singapore. I am currently in Canada


You can start getting PCC whenever you want but it should not be expired when you lodge your VISA Application. 

Also note that PCC or Medicals (which ever earlier) will decide your Initial Entry Date


----------



## outworldly cartoon

rpavenk said:


> Thanks All for the wishes.
> 
> The employment verification went on for about 25 min-30 min. I couldn't first pick the call as I was in a meeting, and I received a sms to call back to AHC.
> 
> She was preparing a report based on what I said, I mainly talked about my role saying, design, coding, automation, documentation. She asked what I do in documentation. She also asked about platform I worked on, I just said, Java and listed the products that I work on and how I support the customers with their issues. She noted down the client names that I work for.
> 
> Don't need to talk about too much technical, but on a high level, you can specify what you work on. Not sure if they match the AHC report with what we have provided in other documents supporting the employment. It is easy to explain if you directly get a call.
> 
> Hope this information is helpful.


Thanks for the info, what is AHC ? Sorry am new. 
And I dont understand what do they talk about so long ? 10-15 or max 20 mins I can understand but I have read people say it lasted 30-40 minutes. 
Even I am applying as a Software Engineer, does the person calling have knowledge of computers and stuff or we have to explain it on a very general level? 

Also do they call the employer? I have read in some cases they do, but only to verify the employment or they go in detail with the employer too?


----------



## Abhi6060

outworldly cartoon said:


> Thanks for the info, what is AHC ? Sorry am new.
> 
> And I dont understand what do they talk about so long ? 10-15 or max 20 mins I can understand but I have read people say it lasted 30-40 minutes.
> 
> Even I am applying as a Software Engineer, does the person calling have knowledge of computers and stuff or we have to explain it on a very general level?
> 
> 
> 
> Also do they call the employer? I have read in some cases they do, but only to verify the employment or they go in detail with the employer too?




AHC stands for Australian high commission. The duration of your call depends on the number of companies you have worked and responsibilities. They may call only you, or both you and your employer or physical verification.


----------



## jairichi

outworldly cartoon said:


> Thanks for the info, what is AHC ? Sorry am new.
> And I dont understand what do they talk about so long ? 10-15 or max 20 mins I can understand but I have read people say it lasted 30-40 minutes.
> Even I am applying as a Software Engineer, does the person calling have knowledge of computers and stuff or we have to explain it on a very general level?
> 
> Also do they call the employer? I have read in some cases they do, but only to verify the employment or they go in detail with the employer too?


AHC is Australia High Commission. Probably they have a questionnaire along with your documents and they ask questions from that. Yes, they can call your employer/HR and might be detailed questions for them too.


----------



## jairichi

5lilmonkey said:


> Yeah , my great migration agent forgot 2 things :
> 
> a) forgot to identify that my B.Sc. marksheet needed a transcription
> b) PTE results are supposed to be sent online
> 
> Very basic slippage.


a) Transcription? What is that?
b) Upload PTE report.


----------



## Prash2533

ibm.wazzy said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have a news, which is not much exciting, I have got my Grant today.
> Current employer verification was done on June 8 2016 and same day I missed a call from Delhi embassy. As I missed a call, I was expecting they will call me back.
> But since my current employer has already sent my verification they did not call me i guess.
> 
> Today morning my agent called me around 9.30 AM IST, I was expecting a call from Delhi but my agent called me.
> 
> Finally we got the grant today. I complete 4 months today.
> This forum was really helpful in this whole journey.Thanks all.
> 
> I have also called DIBP but no use.
> 
> All the best and wish everyone get their grant soon.


Congrats buddy. It is definitely exciting news. Can you please update the myimmitracker.


----------



## ijjadas

Thanks Vikas for the quick reply. But i heard that for PCC, they will ask the Visa invitation letter for some countries like Singapore. And also how long the PCC and medicals are valid?


----------



## ijjadas

vikaschandra said:


> You can start getting PCC whenever you want but it should not be expired when you lodge your VISA Application.
> 
> Also note that PCC or Medicals (which ever earlier) will decide your Initial Entry Date


Thanks Vikas for the quick reply. But i heard that for PCC, they will ask the Visa invitation letter for some countries like Singapore. And also how long the PCC and medicals are valid?


----------



## ibm.wazzy

Thanks Abhishek, The excitement got reduced day by day waiting for Grants.
:noidea:



AbhishekKotian said:


> This is exciting news buddy, Congratulations and All the best for your future


----------



## ibm.wazzy

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations and best wishes for your future endeavors


Thanks Vikas, you are doing a great job on this forum.


----------



## jairichi

So, I believe you do not want to go to Australia now  Kidding yaar. Cheer up man. Everything happens for a reason. Good luck with your next step.


ibm.wazzy said:


> Thanks Abhishek, The excitement got reduced day by day waiting for Grants.
> :noidea:


----------



## jairichi

ijjadas said:


> Thanks Vikas for the quick reply. But i heard that for PCC, they will ask the Visa invitation letter for some countries like Singapore. And also how long the PCC and medicals are valid?


Whichever country demands a letter then wait for an invitation. For other countries you can proceed to get a PCC.


----------



## 1168298

First of all thanks for such informative posts.
I also applied for 189 and got CO assigned from Brisbane. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Prash2533

whitelight said:


> First of all thanks for such informative posts.
> I also applied for 189 and got CO assigned from Brisbane. Fingers crossed.


Please add you timelines in your signatures. It would be a great help to you and others with similar timelines.


----------



## 1168298

Prash2533 said:


> Please add you timelines in your signatures. It would be a great help to you and others with similar timelines.


I would love to but right now I am stuck with a basic account and don't have the right to edit my signature.


----------



## ibm.wazzy

jairichi said:


> So, I believe you do not want to go to Australia now  Kidding yaar. Cheer up man. Everything happens for a reason. Good luck with your next step.


Yup... Sure see you in Australia.


----------



## jairichi

ibm.wazzy said:


> Yup... Sure see you in Australia.


Your planned entry date is almost close to our planned date of travel. It might change if either my spouse or I land with a job before that. In which city are you planning to do your landing?


----------



## 1168298

Prash2533 said:


> Please add you timelines in your signatures. It would be a great help to you and others with similar timelines.


Signature Updated


----------



## ibm.wazzy

jairichi said:


> Your planned entry date is almost close to our planned date of travel. It might change if either my spouse or I land with a job before that. In which city are you planning to do your landing?


As of now Melbourne is looking good and suitable for family. My first entry will be with complete family so looking out for a place which is suitable for family. 

which one you are planning.


----------



## jairichi

Ohh that is good. For us both Melbourne & Sydney looks good. We are more inclined towards Sydney for the time. The one I am expecting to be interviewed next week or later is located at Adelaide. Let us see what God's plan is. If I get a job then I will make my first entry and later bring family. Otherwise whole family will make entry 



ibm.wazzy said:


> As of now Melbourne is looking good and suitable for family. My first entry will be with complete family so looking out for a place which is suitable for family.
> 
> which one you are planning.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Great news... congrats and all the best..







ibm.wazzy said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have a news, which is not much exciting, I have got my Grant today.
> Current employer verification was done on June 8 2016 and same day I missed a call from Delhi embassy. As I missed a call, I was expecting they will call me back.
> But since my current employer has already sent my verification they did not call me i guess.
> 
> Today morning my agent called me around 9.30 AM IST, I was expecting a call from Delhi but my agent called me.
> 
> Finally we got the grant today. I complete 4 months today.
> This forum was really helpful in this whole journey.Thanks all.
> 
> I have also called DIBP but no use.
> 
> All the best and wish everyone get their grant soon.


----------



## pirata

jairichi said:


> AHC is Australia High Commission. Probably they have a questionnaire along with your documents and they ask questions from that. Yes, they can call your employer/HR and might be detailed questions for them too.


Is this call in english or local language? just curious as I read that it is the local embassy that calls the applicant.


----------



## nishant86

Hi Experts !!!

I am working as telecom engineer & want to apply in 189. I had appeared in IELTS-GENERAL but was able to manage only 6 each.

I am eligible to apply for skill evaluation from EA with 6 bands each but will not get any points for visa application.

Can i appear in PTE-A & try to get 65 each ( to be eligible to get 10 points )?

Weather PTE-A is accepted or only IELTS-General? Actually, I had consulted few agents as well but all are differing in there statements.

I am in Delhi, Can any one suggest good immigration agents in Delhi or Chandigarh?

Regards,
Nishant


----------



## jairichi

EA will accept only IELTS general and TOEFL scores for assessment. You need band 6 in each component of IELTS for EA assessment. 
If you also take PTE-A and score 65 you can use that test score when you file your EOI to claim 10 points.
Applying a PR visa is a DIY process. Do not waste your money. You will learn a lot about the process in this forum.


nishant86 said:


> Hi Experts !!!
> 
> I am working as telecom engineer & want to apply in 189. I had appeared in IELTS-GENERAL but was able to manage only 6 each.
> 
> I am eligible to apply for skill evaluation from EA with 6 bands each but will not get any points for visa application.
> 
> Can i appear in PTE-A & try to get 65 each ( to be eligible to get 10 points )?
> 
> Weather PTE-A is accepted or only IELTS-General? Actually, I had consulted few agents as well but all are differing in there statements.
> 
> I am in Delhi, Can any one suggest good immigration agents in Delhi or Chandigarh?
> 
> Regards,
> Nishant


----------



## Lord Raven

Hi guys, I am back again  How do I update a new passport in Immiaccount? What form do I have to fill in and submit? Did anyone else updated a new passport? My old passport expired and I have already received the grant.

Thanks
LR


----------



## jairichi

Lord Raven said:


> Hi guys, I am back again  How do I update a new passport in Immiaccount? What form do I have to fill in and submit? Did anyone else updated a new passport? My old passport expired and I have already received the grant.
> 
> Thanks
> LR


https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/929.pdf

Return the completed form to the office where you lodged your application or if your visa has been granted, to the nearest visa and citizenship office of the department.
Note: The department will not acknowledge the return of this form and will not contact you to confirm these details have been updated.


----------



## Lord Raven

jairichi said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/929.pdf
> 
> Return the completed form to the office where you lodged your application or if your visa has been granted, to the nearest visa and citizenship office of the department.
> Note: The department will not acknowledge the return of this form and will not contact you to confirm these details have been updated.


Thank you so much for a prompt response. I applied online and did it all by myself. Can't I upload it in my immiaccount? I am not in Australia, visiting any office is out of my reach. Thank you/LR


----------



## jairichi

Lord Raven said:


> Thank you so much for a prompt response. I applied online and did it all by myself. Can't I upload it in my immiaccount? I am not in Australia, visiting any office is out of my reach. Thank you/LR


Contact the Australian High Commission or Australian mission in your country.


----------



## Lord Raven

jairichi said:


> Contact the Australian High Commission or Australian mission in your country.


Is it really necessary? The high commission or the embassy is in a different city, 1000 miles away. Why can't it be updated online? There has got to be a way of doing it.


----------



## jairichi

Lord Raven said:


> Is it really necessary? The high commission or the embassy is in a different city, 1000 miles away. Why can't it be updated online? There has got to be a way of doing it.


I said contact which means you can call them to know the procedure.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...d-passport-details-dibp-after-visa-grant.html


----------



## Lord Raven

jairichi said:


> I said contact which means you can call them to know the procedure.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...d-passport-details-dibp-after-visa-grant.html


What are these?

Client number?
File number?
Application receipt number?

I think on grant letter has Application ID, TRN, File Number.

How do these three numbers align together?


----------



## jairichi

If you had looked at your Grant notice you will see all these numbers. 


Lord Raven said:


> What are these?
> 
> Client number?
> File number?
> Application receipt number?
> 
> I think on grant letter has Application ID, TRN, File Number.
> 
> How do these three numbers align together?


----------



## Vinayk089

qureshiusama said:


> Thank you sultan_azam, this really helps. Appreciate that.
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem is point number 5 as I am unable to figure it out.




For point 5, you can submit company letter stating that you've been working there since xxx as xxxx. This letter has been issued to assist you in applying for a passport. This worked for me when I applied for ACS in May. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Raven

jairichi said:


> If you had looked at your Grant notice you will see all these numbers.


I could not find the Application Receipt Number? What is this on the grant letter?

Thanks/LR


----------



## jairichi

Lord Raven said:


> I could not find the Application Receipt Number? What is this on the grant letter?
> 
> Thanks/LR


Application ID.
You need to provide only one in form 929.


----------



## Lord Raven

jairichi said:


> Application ID.
> You need to provide only one in form 929.


Thank you very much for your kind support  I am definitely rusty old expat user now, before I used to answer question here


----------



## jairichi

Ha ha. You are welcome. Hope everything is sorted out at the earliest.


Lord Raven said:


> Thank you very much for your kind support  I am definitely rusty old expat user now, before I used to answer question here


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Hi
Please guide
If someone is getting salary in cash. Do we need to explain in form 80. Or to get salary certificate from employer stating totak salary and in cash..

Regards


----------



## DelhiBoy

Prash2533 said:


> Congrats buddy. It is definitely exciting news. Can you please update the myimmitracker.


Hi Prash, what additional documents were asked by CO can you please elaborate and what all you submitted before the CO contacted you?


----------



## PrabhuS

Hello,

I completed my Bachelor's in computer science and engineering in July 2012 from VTU Belguam karnataka.
I got my degree certificate on April 2013, and the date mentioned in the certificate is April 2013.

But ACS expects the followings,

Ensure that the following information is detailed in your qualification documents:
 Title of Degree or Award
 Name of University or Awarding Institution
 Date the Degree or Award was Completed
 Unit or Subject Names and Grades or Marks Achieved
 Abstract of Research if the qualification has been completed through Research

Here I'm worried about the point 3(Date the Degree or Award was Completed)
as I completed my degree in July 2012 and the date mention on the certificate is April 2013.

can someone help me here ? 

thanks in advance
Prabhu.


----------



## qureshiusama

*Hi guys,*

All my queries have been answered and I'll be applying anytime sooner. Just one more thing I need to clear.

*
For skill assessment, Do I need to certify all my documents i.e. academic(10th, 12th, Degree and transcripts) and professional(work experience, payslips)?

[*]If yes, who can certify these docs?


*
Appreciate all the help here. Thanks!


----------



## conjoinme

jairichi said:


> Thank God I do not live in London. I hate living in a big city. I live in Bristol. Searching for jobs day and night. Given a telephonic interview with a recruiter for a position in Adelaide. Expecting a Skype interview from client next week as it is an immediate requirement. Hopefully things will work out. Good luck to settle things in India and with your move.


Great! Adelaide is a quiet place so you will like it. Good Luck for client round next week! Yeah thanks, lets see how long it takes before I am able to move.


----------



## conjoinme

drp said:


> Finally we got the grant notification today morning at around 10:30 am IST for myself, my husband and my kid.
> This forum was really helpful in this whole journey.Thanks all.
> 
> Guys if you have crossed 90 days after information provided, please do call DIBP.
> We called them twice and we were told we will receive it soon and a note was added to our case.
> 
> All the best and wish everyone get their grant soon.
> 
> 189 Visa lodged - 29th jan 2016
> Code: 261313 (Software eng)
> Co contact from Brisbane - 11th Feb 2016
> Information provided - 17th Feb 2016
> Emp verification call - 4th May 2016
> Called DIBP - May 27th and June 3rd 2016.
> Visa Grant: 10th June 2016


Congrats and Good Luck!


----------



## conjoinme

5lilmonkey said:


> Hi fellow forum members. I was pretty silent in this forum till date. Just want to share that I got my grant today by the grace of god !!
> 
> The grant came well within the expected timeline so kudos to team DIBP.
> 
> Points : 75
> Code: 261313 (Software eng)
> 189 Visa lodged - 4th March ( All documents front loaded including health , Indian and Overseas PCC )
> Co contact from Brisbane - 30th March
> Information provided - 4th April
> Emp verification call - N/A
> Called DIBP - 9th June 2016
> Visa Grant: 10th June 2016
> 
> I was assisted by a non MARA migration agent from India for my process. I wish if I had known about this active group before I appointed them.
> The agent did help me , but their inexperience surfaced almost at every step and I salvaged myself by reading thru' numerous threads from this group and applying the suggestions.
> 
> Hence , 2 suggestions from myside :
> 
> a) If you're not constrained by funds , do not appoint any non-MARA agent. They have fresh graduates helping you without knowing the process very well.
> b) If you surpass 90 days after your visa logde and 28 days after you have responded to your CO contact questions , call DIBP and present your case politely. This has worked for me.
> 
> May god be kind to everyone waiting for their beautiful morning email.
> 
> Special Thanks for my Pakistani friend with user name as "Rabbahs" who shared the DIBP number with me yesterday.


Congrats!


----------



## nishant86

Thanks for prompt response.


----------



## nishant86

Thanks for prompt reply.


----------



## DelhiBoy

indergreat said:


> just two standard replies to the mails that I had sent to inquire about the status of my file, apart from that nothing, they just came to the office


Sorry to hear about the NJ letter. Is it possible for you to share what all points they have mentioned which they were not satisfied with? And whats your next step now? Are you going to provide the evidence urself or you going to hire a MARA agent Inder?


----------



## conjoinme

qureshiusama said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm a new member and seeking guidance in launching my application for PR in Australia.
> 
> I've been through a number of past posts and I need an update on current laws and policies of skill assessments, Visa application etc
> 
> I belong to ICT community and I need to get assessment from ACS. So any help from recent movers in the same category will be really helpful. Here are my queries;
> 
> 1. Do I need to hire a consultant, I don't really see a point besides handing me over pre-written JDs to get signatures on?
> DIY
> 2. I have spent 6 years in an organization and was promoted to different roles. Do I need to prepare JDs for each role?
> Yes, if the responsibilities have changed.
> 3. Is it really necessary to get the signatures from your line manager? What if he/she had resigned and working somewhere else.
> Better is to get it from Hr on company letterhead but if you can't then get a stat Dec from supervisor. Doesn't matter if both of you work in different companies now.
> 4. I have all experience certificates but the requirement of ACS is to get the JDs signed. Does it really matter to get the signatures on company letterhead or there's any workaround?
> Refer response at 3rd above. Work around is stat Dec from supervisor.
> 5. In my current employment, It will become a problem for me if I informed my line manager about my application for PR. The management would get suspicious and they may start looking for a replacement if you know what I mean. How did you guys manage this?
> That's the risk you have to take. I said I need it for ACS. Didn't mention pr to them but if they are smart enough they will guess.
> 6. What is the best suitable time to launch my application?
> As soon as you have 60 points file your eoi.
> Appreciate a point wise response please. Thank you and it's nice to be here.


Response in line. However, suggest you to refer relevant thread for your skill for detailed answers. This forum is for ppl who have lodged the visa. Good Luck!


----------



## conjoinme

rpavenk said:


> Finally!!!!, GRANT is here for me, my husband and my son (8yrs), its been a long wait, close to 4 months (minus 2 days) that I received visa finally today (10 June 2016).
> It took me total of 15 months for the entire 189 visa process including all 3 phases of it, ACS, EOI and Grant.
> 
> EOI itself took 7 months as I had just 60 points.
> 
> I applied through a MARA agent and didn't have any issues with them, the documentation was checked thoroughly. As I didn't have major subjects, 6yrs was deducted from experience and got just 5 points for employment.
> 
> Thanks to this group which helped me track the progress based on other applications, which kind of gave me an idea when I might receive the grant. As I observed, Feb folks are getting the grants since 1 week.
> 
> This wait has taught me to learn to have patience, hope and trust. Next major challenge is job hunting. I have also heard that getting home for rent is also a big deal, they require salary slips and so on, so hope, next steps will go smoothly.
> 
> I received call from Australia High Commission, New Delhi on 07-June for employment verification and within 3 days, received grant.
> The caller asked me for many details: Joining date, DOB, Joining designation, date of acquisition of company, current designation, pay package, technology worked on, clients for whom I work and so on.
> 
> CO officer remained same for document checks and the grant, Officer: Shaun, Adelaide
> 
> Please find the timelines:
> 
> 189 Visa lodged - 12th Feb 2016
> Code: 261313 (Software eng)
> Co contact from Adelaide - 26th Feb 2016
> Medicals: 20th Feb
> PCC: 07th March
> Information provided - 08th March 2016
> Emp verification call - 7th June 2016
> Visa Grant: 10th June 2016
> IED: 27th Feb 2017


Congrats!


----------



## conjoinme

Vizyzz said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> We are planning to move to Australia. I have two queries:
> 
> 1)What essential documents need to carry while entering to Australia first time with PR?
> 
> 2)IS it possible if secondary applicant can travel and enter alone without primary applicant?
> 
> Thanks,


1) ideally nothing except passport as its a label free country. But can carry vevo printout if you want.

2) yes, if there is no such condition in visa.


----------



## conjoinme

ibm.wazzy said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have a news, which is not much exciting, I have got my Grant today.
> Current employer verification was done on June 8 2016 and same day I missed a call from Delhi embassy. As I missed a call, I was expecting they will call me back.
> But since my current employer has already sent my verification they did not call me i guess.
> 
> Today morning my agent called me around 9.30 AM IST, I was expecting a call from Delhi but my agent called me.
> 
> Finally we got the grant today. I complete 4 months today.
> This forum was really helpful in this whole journey.Thanks all.
> 
> I have also called DIBP but no use.
> 
> All the best and wish everyone get their grant soon.


Congrats


----------



## conjoinme

jairichi said:


> a) Transcription? What is that?
> b) Upload PTE report.


Reckon he meant transcripts/marksheets


----------



## conjoinme

qureshiusama said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> All my queries have been answered and I'll be applying anytime sooner. Just one more thing I need to clear.
> 
> 
> [*]For skill assessment, Do I need to certify all my documents i.e. academic(10th, 12th, Degree and transcripts) and professional(work experience, payslips)?
> 
> [*]If yes, who can certify these docs?
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate all the help here. Thanks!


Yes, If you are applying to ACS.

Notary, JP depending on the country you are in


----------



## Prash2533

DelhiBoy said:


> Hi Prash, what additional documents were asked by CO can you please elaborate and what all you submitted before the CO contacted you?


Hi Delhiboy
CO Asked Medicals for all applicants. Though we have gone through the tests by that time but our results were not uploaded in emedical. Additionally it was Functional eng proof for spouse, her birth certificate and her PCC which was pending from our side.
Initially, I have submitted all required docs including passport, education, experience(sal slips, acct statements, appraisal letters, joining letters, reference letters, ITR's, Form 26AS) PTE, ACS report, marriage certificate and Form 80, 1221


----------



## Prash2533

Moneyjheeta said:


> Hi
> Please guide
> If someone is getting salary in cash. Do we need to explain in form 80. Or to get salary certificate from employer stating totak salary and in cash..
> 
> Regards


You do not need to show bank statement in this case. I assume your company provides the salary slip each month. Along with this you can upload your remuneration document. Additionally you can upload Form16 and ITR if your salary is taxable. If PF is deducted, download the statement for that from epfo site to upload the same in superannuation fund


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Prash2533 said:


> Moneyjheeta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Please guide
> If someone is getting salary in cash. Do we need to explain in form 80. Or to get salary certificate from employer stating totak salary and in cash..
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> You do not need to show bank statement in this case. I assume your company provides the salary slip each month. Along with this you can upload your remuneration document. Additionally you can upload Form16 and ITR if your salary is taxable. If PF is deducted, download the statement for that from epfo site to upload the same in superannuation fund
Click to expand...

Thanks for reply

I have company name in ITRs for last two years Assessment year 15-16 , 16-17.
Plus have payslips by employer
Can i add salary certificate by employer? 
In that he can mention we give payiut in cash?
But how to inform CO that it is in cash so i have not attached bank statement.


----------



## Prash2533

arun32 said:


> Guessnot, I am waiting for the past 6 months for my grant


Why do not you give them a call or send a reminder email. It has been more than 90 days in your case.


----------



## Prash2533

Moneyjheeta said:


> Thanks for reply
> 
> I have company name in ITRs for last two years Assessment year 15-16 , 16-17.
> Plus have payslips by employer
> Can i add salary certificate by employer?
> In that he can mention we give payiut in cash?
> But how to inform CO that it is in cash so i have not attached bank statement.


Bank statement is not a mandatory document. Yes you can give the salary certificate with mention of salary payout in cash if your employer is ready to pen that down.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Prash2533 said:


> Moneyjheeta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reply
> 
> I have company name in ITRs for last two years Assessment year 15-16 , 16-17.
> Plus have payslips by employer
> Can i add salary certificate by employer?
> In that he can mention we give payiut in cash?
> But how to inform CO that it is in cash so i have not attached bank statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Bank statement is not a mandatory document. Yes you can give the salary certificate with mention of salary payout in cash if your employer is ready to pen that down.
Click to expand...

Ok.
So we need not to mention any where about cash in hand


----------



## gnt

Guys, 

I had an employment verification call on 7th June 2016 and then on 8th I receive a phone call on my mobile from Australia Embassy Dubai, she was cross verifying all the details about my previous employment. 

Now the question is how to know if they are satisfied with the answers and it was a positive verification.


----------



## Prash2533

gnt said:


> Guys,
> 
> I had an employment verification call on 7th June 2016 and then on 8th I receive a phone call on my mobile from Australia Embassy Dubai, she was cross verifying all the details about my previous employment.
> 
> Now the question is how to know if they are satisfied with the answers and it was a positive verification.


Do not be worried man. If everything you shared was genuine in your visa application and all your replies were matching your application than how can it be negative. Have patience. Your grant is coming soon...


----------



## Prash2533

Moneyjheeta said:


> Ok.
> So we need not to mention any where about cash in hand



I assume CO is not worried about how you are getting your salary or how much cash you possess in your hand. They just need documents to support that you have genuine experience for the ANZCO code you have applied for. You can have n number of documents to support that and salary is not not an issue. Just in case you are worried that CO can ask for bank statement as proof you can upload the salary certificate mentioning salary paid in cash. It will just support your case. It is still in CO's discretion. He can go for employment verification if he is not satisfied with documents you have uploaded for work experience.
One more thing does not you salary slip mention mode of payment. Usually salary slips have account numbers if paid in banks or Cash as mode of payment. Please check.


----------



## gnt

Prash2533 said:


> Do not be worried man. If everything you shared was genuine in your visa application and all your replies were matching your application than how can it be negative. Have patience. Your grant is coming soon...



Thanks Prash, 

Everything was as per my actual job duties. My manager also replied with same info. 

Hoping to get grant soon. Its has been such a long time.


----------



## jairichi

gnt said:


> Guys,
> 
> I had an employment verification call on 7th June 2016 and then on 8th I receive a phone call on my mobile from Australia Embassy Dubai, she was cross verifying all the details about my previous employment.
> 
> Now the question is how to know if they are satisfied with the answers and it was a positive verification.


No way of knowing till you get a grant.


----------



## Lakhshmi

Hi All,

It's been 5 months now since I lodged the Visa and the last communication I have received from the CO is on 1st Apr 2016 acknowledging all the uploaded documents. Should I call DIBP or send a reminder email to the CO asking the status ? Please help.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Developer Programmer 261313 ||Total Points: 60 || Invitation: 23/11/2015 || Visa Lodge: 16-Dec-2015|| PCC and Medicals -21-Jan-2016 || CO: Allocated GSM Adelaide CO on 15/02/2016. Requested for additional docs.|| Additional Docs uploaded 16/02/2016. CO acknowledged all the docs on 1st Apr 2016.
Grant: xx-xx-xxxx


----------



## jairichi

Do give them a call. Ask the customer care agent to make a note on your application.


Lakhshmi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It's been 5 months now since I lodged the Visa and the last communication I have received from the CO is on 1st Apr 2016 acknowledging all the uploaded documents. Should I call DIBP or send a reminder email to the CO asking the status ? Please help.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Developer Programmer 261313 ||Total Points: 60 || Invitation: 23/11/2015 || Visa Lodge: 16-Dec-2015|| PCC and Medicals -21-Jan-2016 || CO: Allocated GSM Adelaide CO on 15/02/2016. Requested for additional docs.|| Additional Docs uploaded 16/02/2016. CO acknowledged all the docs on 1st Apr 2016.
> Grant: xx-xx-xxxx


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Prash2533 said:


> Moneyjheeta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.
> So we need not to mention any where about cash in hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume CO is not worried about how you are getting your salary or how much cash you possess in your hand. They just need documents to support that you have genuine experience for the ANZCO code you have applied for. You can have n number of documents to support that and salary is not not an issue. Just in case you are worried that CO can ask for bank statement as proof you can upload the salary certificate mentioning salary paid in cash. It will just support your case. It is still in CO's discretion. He can go for employment verification if he is not satisfied with documents you have uploaded for work experience.
> One more thing does not you salary slip mention mode of payment. Usually salary slips have account numbers if paid in banks or Cash as mode of payment. Please check.
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot for all the information.


----------



## ami27

Hi All,

I have done ACS for "Software Engineer" (261313). My current point is 60. I have submitted my EOI on dated 22 February 2016. Approx how long it will take time to get Invite for subclass 189 ? Is any one guide for submit visa for subclass 190? I can apply under which state?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Primary Applicant (60 Points)
261313 - Software Engineer
20/02/2015 - ACS +ve
12/09/2016 - IELTS Scores (L-7 R-6 S-6 W-6)
22/02/2016 - EOI Submitted


----------



## jairichi

If I am not wrong 60 pointers for 261313 were sent invite who had submitted EOI till Dec 2015. It might be a bit long wait. Look at improving your score.



ami27 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have done ACS for "Software Engineer" (261313). My current point is 60. I have submitted my EOI on dated 22 February 2016. Approx how long it will take time to get Invite for subclass 189 ? Is any one guide for submit visa for subclass 190? I can apply under which state?
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Primary Applicant (60 Points)
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 20/02/2015 - ACS +ve
> 12/09/2016 - IELTS Scores (L-7 R-6 S-6 W-6)
> 22/02/2016 - EOI Submitted


----------



## ami27

Thank you.. Can you guide If I want to apply for subclass 190 then I have to submit application in individual state? If yes then which state I can apply?




jairichi said:


> If I am not wrong 60 pointers for 261313 were sent invite who had submitted EOI till Dec 2015. It might be a bit long wait. Look at improving your score.


----------



## jairichi

ami27 said:


> Thank you.. Can you guide If I want to apply for subclass 190 then I have to submit application in individual state? If yes then which state I can apply?


Why are you not looking at the option to improve your points? Yes, if you want then you can create a separate EOI for 190. Select all states in Australia. Check individual state websites for their eligibility for state sponsorship.


----------



## manpreet89

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Congrats Manpreet..
> 
> Another MEK with grant... all the best buddy..
> 
> just crossed 100 Days today..
> Still waiting..


Thank you friend

Hope to get this 'MEK' recognisation in foriegn land


----------



## ami27

If I get 7 in each module then only improve my score 60 to70 which is hard for me but I will try. I can create two EOI as well? One for 189 and one for 190 . Is it true? Surely I will see individual State website for eligibility. Thank You for information.



jairichi said:


> Why are you not looking at the option to improve your points? Yes, if you want then you can create a separate EOI for 190. Select all states in Australia. Check individual state websites for their eligibility for state sponsorship.


----------



## nishant86

Can anyone please share DIBP customer care number to be called from India?

I had found 1 number but had mentioned should be called from Aus only.

Thanks,
Nishant


----------



## jairichi

ami27 said:


> If I get 7 in each module then only improve my score 60 to70 which is hard for me but I will try. I can create two EOI as well? One for 189 and one for 190 . Is it true? Surely I will see individual State website for eligibility. Thank You for information.


Oh good. Try that. Yes, you can create two separate EOIs. Good luck.


----------



## RSK1976

nishant86 said:


> Can anyone please share DIBP customer care number to be called from India?
> 
> I had found 1 number but had mentioned should be called from Aus only.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nishant



Please Call this no +61731367000


----------



## ragz567

jairichi said:


> Oh good. Try that. Yes, you can create two separate EOIs. Good luck.


hi,

I am in India now, but i have previous US work experience. Can I for apply for US PCC even before we file the EOI ,I mean after the ACS review is completed . From the forum, i see that it takes 3-4 months to get it . Thanks


----------



## jairichi

ragz567 said:


> hi,
> 
> I am in India now, but i have previous US work experience. Can I for apply for US PCC even before we file the EOI ,I mean after the ACS review is completed . From the forum, i see that it takes 3-4 months to get it . Thanks


Yes. Get it as it takes a lot of time. Get your fingerprints taken by an expert.


----------



## jairichi

Thanks. Hope interview goes well and I get that job. Things should be quick for you too as you already have work experience from New Zealand. Good luck with everything.


conjoinme said:


> Great! Adelaide is a quiet place so you will like it. Good Luck for client round next week! Yeah thanks, lets see how long it takes before I am able to move.


----------



## zeeshan355

gnt said:


> Guys,
> 
> I had an employment verification call on 7th June 2016 and then on 8th I receive a phone call on my mobile from Australia Embassy Dubai, she was cross verifying all the details about my previous employment.
> 
> Now the question is how to know if they are satisfied with the answers and it was a positive verification.


me too go a call from Aus Embassy Dubai...
it was on 10th may... still no grant letter...
i asked her, what is the next step, she said she wud verify my employer, and asked for the easy contact detail with extn for my manager.
immediately she called my manager and verified my employement.
she said after all the findings, she ll make a report and send it to DIBP Adelaide office to take a decision.
hope u r releived now...
best of luck for your grant...


----------



## zeeshan355

jairichi said:


> No way of knowing till you get a grant.


over smart reply....:spit::spit::spit:


----------



## jairichi

zeeshan355 said:


> over smart reply....:spit::spit::spit:


Ha ha. Come on Zeeshan355 you know it is a fact. I just stated the same.  Is there some other way to find which I am not aware of ?


----------



## gnt

zeeshan355 said:


> me too go a call from Aus Embassy Dubai...
> it was on 10th may... still no grant letter...
> i asked her, what is the next step, she said she wud verify my employer, and asked for the easy contact detail with extn for my manager.
> immediately she called my manager and verified my employement.
> she said after all the findings, she ll make a report and send it to DIBP Adelaide office to take a decision.
> hope u r releived now...
> best of luck for your grant...


ok thats a good thing was it a lady called Erum ? 

She told me same that she will make a report and send it to DIBP.


----------



## chopsumbongw

*How long does it take post CO allocation?*

Hello again,

I have found this forum most helpful in preparing my application and comforting when I was awaiting an invite. 

I was unfortunate in that a slight delay on my part pushed back my EOI to around the time when the 2613 group had almost reached its ceiling.

After 2 months of waiting and uncertainty I received the invite on 11th May. Surprisingly on the same day I was also informed the my local PCC as well as Indian PCC were issued.

I submitted my 189 Application on the 14th along with all the recommended documents, Form 80, Form 1221 and Medicals were done in advance. I was quite hopeful for a Direct Grant as I had not claimed any points for Work Experience.

On the 23rd I was contacted by Adelaide CO and was informed that the Attested Passport copy was in Black/White and that i had to provide an attested color copy of bio pages. I uploaded the requested document on the 24th and also clicked on the confirmation button. But I haven't heard from the CO since.

To my chagrin I recently found out through myimmitracker that some people have been waiting for over 4 months for their CO to get back to them. There is no indication as to why the CO sometimes responds with a result within a month and in some cases several months.

Hoping for someone to shed some light on how long does it usually take for the CO to make a decision. Do they have a system in place or what?


----------



## kbjan26

ami27 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have done ACS for "Software Engineer" (261313). My current point is 60. I have submitted my EOI on dated 22 February 2016. Approx how long it will take time to get Invite for subclass 189 ? Is any one guide for submit visa for subclass 190? I can apply under which state?
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Primary Applicant (60 Points)
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 20/02/2015 - ACS +ve
> 12/09/2016 - IELTS Scores (L-7 R-6 S-6 W-6)
> 22/02/2016 - EOI Submitted


You and I stand on same page.I have applied for EOI on Feb 22nd 2016 for 189 with 60 under Analyst Programmer occupation. I am planning to wait till August to see the new cap and how they send invites.

Regards, 
Balaji 5


----------



## jairichi

CO will look at your file 28 days after contact was made. If that is the case you might get a grant by last week of June or early July, if no employment verification or background check happens.



chopsumbongw said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I have found this forum most helpful in preparing my application and comforting when I was awaiting an invite.
> 
> I was unfortunate in that a slight delay on my part pushed back my EOI to around the time when the 2613 group had almost reached its ceiling.
> 
> After 2 months of waiting and uncertainty I received the invite on 11th May. Surprisingly on the same day I was also informed the my local PCC as well as Indian PCC were issued.
> 
> I submitted my 189 Application on the 14th along with all the recommended documents, Form 80, Form 1221 and Medicals were done in advance. I was quite hopeful for a Direct Grant as I had not claimed any points for Work Experience.
> 
> On the 23rd I was contacted by Adelaide CO and was informed that the Attested Passport copy was in Black/White and that i had to provide an attested color copy of bio pages. I uploaded the requested document on the 24th and also clicked on the confirmation button. But I haven't heard from the CO since.
> 
> To my chagrin I recently found out through myimmitracker that some people have been waiting for over 4 months for their CO to get back to them. There is no indication as to why the CO sometimes responds with a result within a month and in some cases several months.
> 
> Hoping for someone to shed some light on how long does it usually take for the CO to make a decision. Do they have a system in place or what?


----------



## aimaustralia

I am attaching documents for 489 visa. I paid fee on 1st June. Should I upload color scans of the original documents or should I upload notarized copies of the same documents. Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## zeeshan355

gnt said:


> ok thats a good thing was it a lady called Erum ?
> 
> She told me same that she will make a report and send it to DIBP.


No i dont think so, she had a Australian accent, and sounded like a British.

Anyways we r in the same boat.... 
i expected to receive my grant last week, as my verification is done last month almost.
hope for the best and b positive.


----------



## Abhishu

How long it take to assign officer to case. 
By seeing the post it is difficult to Guess as few applications assigned in 8-10 days, and few have to wait for months. 

In my case I am ready with my pcc, but I used all my 60 documents space in my immi account, so that I can not upload it.

I am waiting for co to assign so that I can upload my PCC document.


----------



## 1168298

You will need two separate PCC from US, one from FBI and another from the state police. FBI is currently taking 13 to 15 weeks for processing. So apply as early as possible. Make sure you get your fingerprints properly from an expert. Don't try to do it yourself using regular ink. There is a special ink and technique for fingerprinting. I suggest you send three sets of fingerprints just to be on the safe side. That way if any print was not clear in one form, they can use the other rather than rejecting your application.
Moreover FBI has only $18 charges. You can apply yourself if you have time. There are some consultants who can get you the certificate with in a month but they charge a lot, usually around $500.
Good luck.


ragz567 said:


> hi,
> 
> I am in India now, but i have previous US work experience. Can I for apply for US PCC even before we file the EOI ,I mean after the ACS review is completed . From the forum, i see that it takes 3-4 months to get it . Thanks


----------



## jairichi

whitelight said:


> You will need two separate PCC from US, one from FBI and another from the state police. FBI is currently taking 13 to 15 weeks for processing. So apply as early as possible. Make sure you get your fingerprints properly from an expert. Don't try to do it yourself using regular ink. There is a special ink and technique for fingerprinting. I suggest you send three sets of fingerprints just to be on the safe side. That way if any print was not clear in one form, they can use the other rather than rejecting your application.
> Moreover FBI has only $18 charges. You can apply yourself if you have time. There are some consultants who can get you the certificate with in a month but they charge a lot, usually around $500.
> Good luck.


A state PCC is required only in certain circumstances as mentioned below.
US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months.
https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/usa
If one is not a US citizen or PR holder a US PCC has to be directly obtained from FBI and not through approved channeler.
Approved FBI channellers (US citizens and permanent residents only)


----------



## outworldly cartoon

Abhi6060 said:


> AHC stands for Australian high commission. The duration of your call depends on the number of companies you have worked and responsibilities. They may call only you, or both you and your employer or physical verification.


Thanks, well I am not even claiming points for experience but have marked my one and half years of experience after ACS deduction as relevant, so would they call ? 

And I was, am working and will probably work with the same firm till I get my visa. 



jairichi said:


> AHC is Australia High Commission. Probably they have a questionnaire along with your documents and they ask questions from that. Yes, they can call your employer/HR and might be detailed questions for them too.


Thanks, well my college viva was always a pain :juggle:. 
The problem is my boss is not a smooth talker, just the idea of him talking to the agent in details gives me goosebumps. He heads a firm but not good at talking(its true). Nobody picks the landline, I don't even know why the firm pays its rent. 

In short, pretty tensed, I can handle anything but don't know about my employer


----------



## ayushka515

whitelight said:


> You will need two separate PCC from US, one from FBI and another from the state police. FBI is currently taking 13 to 15 weeks for processing. So apply as early as possible. Make sure you get your fingerprints properly from an expert. Don't try to do it yourself using regular ink. There is a special ink and technique for fingerprinting. I suggest you send three sets of fingerprints just to be on the safe side. That way if any print was not clear in one form, they can use the other rather than rejecting your application.
> Moreover FBI has only $18 charges. You can apply yourself if you have time. There are some consultants who can get you the certificate with in a month but they charge a lot, usually around $500.
> Good luck.


Hi there!
Did you submit asked documents?
I applied on 26 May 189 Visa for 233311 EEE not at CO assign.:confused2:


----------



## kanz12

*189 visa online account dilemma*

Hey guys, 
Apart from the painful wait and anxiety I have a question .
I have applied through an agent, and imported the account to I can check the status.my question is 
1. When I login the first page shows "assessment in progress". Under application type it reads "POINTS BASED SKILL MIGRATIIN VISA(189,190,489) *is this normal or should I be seeing 189 only?*
2. When I click on the TRN which takes me to the page which has details like "view application". On this page the *"information provided" is greyed which I'am assuming that the info is provided. Is this corect ?*
3.when i click "view application inbox" there are 2 correspondences
A.immi application payment received -jan28
B. Info requested
*should there be an email mentioning docs/inform received ??
Am I missing something ??*
There has been no calls from anyone or verification thus far.as mentioned in my earlier post the agent says they called on the 2nd eh uh am not sure if they did and they received the " still in progress" reply. We are wondering if we should call on 16the may be . But do YALL reckon
*1.this will affect the application
2.or and will the agen know if we called ?? 
3.Or and does the DIBP respond to applicant while he main correspondence is the agent?*

Would highly appreciate some expert answers advise and support. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ayushka515

whitelight said:


> You will need two separate PCC from US, one from FBI and another from the state police. FBI is currently taking 13 to 15 weeks for processing. So apply as early as possible. Make sure you get your fingerprints properly from an expert. Don't try to do it yourself using regular ink. There is a special ink and technique for fingerprinting. I suggest you send three sets of fingerprints just to be on the safe side. That way if any print was not clear in one form, they can use the other rather than rejecting your application.
> Moreover FBI has only $18 charges. You can apply yourself if you have time. There are some consultants who can get you the certificate with in a month but they charge a lot, usually around $500.
> Good luck.


Hi there!
Did you submit asked documents?
I applied on 26 May 189 Visa for 233311 EEE not at CO assign.


----------



## vikaschandra

aimaustralia said:


> I am attaching documents for 489 visa. I paid fee on 1st June. Should I upload color scans of the original documents or should I upload notarized copies of the same documents. Can anyone shed some light on this?


Color copies would work fine


----------



## jairichi

Response provided in *RED*


kanz12 said:


> Hey guys,
> Apart from the painful wait and anxiety I have a question .
> I have applied through an agent, and imported the account to I can check the status.my question is
> 1. When I login the first page shows "assessment in progress". Under application type it reads "POINTS BASED SKILL MIGRATIIN VISA(189,190,489) *is this normal or should I be seeing 189 only?*
> 2. When I click on the TRN which takes me to the page which has details like "view application". On this page the *"information provided" is greyed which I'am assuming that the info is provided. Is this corect ?* *Yes*
> 3.when i click "view application inbox" there are 2 correspondences
> A.immi application payment received -jan28
> B. Info requested
> *should there be an email mentioning docs/inform received ??
> Am I missing something ??* *No. You get no such correspondence for submitting requested documents.*
> There has been no calls from anyone or verification thus far.as mentioned in my earlier post the agent says they called on the 2nd eh uh am not sure if they did and they received the " still in progress" reply. We are wondering if we should call on 16the may be . But do YALL reckon
> *1.this will affect the application NO
> 2.or and will the agen know if we called ?? NO
> 3.Or and does the DIBP respond to applicant while he main correspondence is the agent?* *YES*
> 
> Would highly appreciate some expert answers advise and support. Thanks in advance.


----------



## vikaschandra

kanz12 said:


> Hey guys,
> Apart from the painful wait and anxiety I have a question .
> I have applied through an agent, and imported the account to I can check the status.my question is
> 1. When I login the first page shows "assessment in progress". Under application type it reads "POINTS BASED SKILL MIGRATIIN VISA(189,190,489) *is this normal or should I be seeing 189 only?*
> 2. When I click on the TRN which takes me to the page which has details like "view application". On this page the *"information provided" is greyed which I'am assuming that the info is provided. Is this corect ?*
> 3.when i click "view application inbox" there are 2 correspondences
> A.immi application payment received -jan28
> B. Info requested
> *should there be an email mentioning docs/inform received ??
> Am I missing something ??*
> There has been no calls from anyone or verification thus far.as mentioned in my earlier post the agent says they called on the 2nd eh uh am not sure if they did and they received the " still in progress" reply. We are wondering if we should call on 16the may be . But do YALL reckon
> *1.this will affect the application
> 2.or and will the agen know if we called ??
> 3.Or and does the DIBP respond to applicant while he main correspondence is the agent?*
> 
> Would highly appreciate some expert answers advise and support. Thanks in advance.


All good with your application. You will not see any correspondence which says documents have been received. Acknowledgemenacknowledgement is received only when Agent or applicant uses classical method of correspondence with CO via email

DIBP may or may not entertain your call as the agent is the authorized person for any correspondence but yes you can try giving them call. Agent will not know about you calling them


----------



## kanz12

jairichi said:


> Response provided in *RED*


Thank you soo much for your quick response. Highly appreciate it .


----------



## kanz12

vikaschandra said:


> All good with your application. You will not see any correspondence which says documents have been received. Acknowledgemenacknowledgement is received only when Agent or applicant uses classical method of correspondence with CO via email
> 
> DIBP may or may not entertain your call as the agent is the authorized person for any correspondence but yes you can try giving them call. Agent will not know about you calling them


Thank you vikaschandra. A bit at peace now. Giving myself time till the 16th and hoping for the grant without having to call. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Abhi6060

outworldly cartoon said:


> Thanks, well I am not even claiming points for experience but have marked my one and half years of experience after ACS deduction as relevant, so would they call ?
> 
> 
> 
> And I was, am working and will probably work with the same firm till I get my visa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, well my college viva was always a pain :juggle:.
> 
> The problem is my boss is not a smooth talker, just the idea of him talking to the agent in details gives me goosebumps. He heads a firm but not good at talking(its true). Nobody picks the landline, I don't even know why the firm pays its rent.
> 
> 
> 
> In short, pretty tensed, I can handle anything but don't know about my employer




No verification in case of 0 point claimed for work experience.


----------



## aimaustralia

vikaschandra said:


> Color copies would work fine


Thanks Vikas Chandra for reply.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

jairichi said:


> CO will look at your file 28 days after contact was made. If that is the case you might get a grant by last week of June or early July, if no employment verification or background check happens.


Buddy no guarantee these days.. When I last called DIBP , person said CO has not come back to your application and these days limit is 28 days + 2months for CO to come back.


----------



## jairichi

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Buddy no guarantee these days.. When I last called DIBP , person said CO has not come back to your application and these days limit is 28 days + 2months for CO to come back.


Yea Jitinbhasin I agree it is not guaranteed. At least CO contact mail says so. That is one thing one can hold to and hope that it happens.


----------



## mohsinahmed84

*Ahmed*

Hi All,

Below is my timeline. Any idea what's going on with my case No employment verification yet.


11/03/2016: Visa Lodged payment made
20/03/2016: CO requesting for Medicals 
15/04/2016: Medicals uploaded
20/04/2016: CO Requested for more employment related documents and form 815 for my 2 years old son
28/04/2016: Sent and uploaded all requested employment related documents with form 815 
NO NEWS OR CONTACT AFTER THAT
XX/XX/2016: Grant 
XX/XX/2016: IED


----------



## vikaschandra

It is long weekend in AU. Wait will be prolonged as Monday is holiday (Queens Birthday). 

Short week ahead guys and lots of hope for grant.


----------



## jairichi

Huh. Why isn't there a holiday in UK? :confused2:


vikaschandra said:


> It is long weekend in AU. Wait will be prolonged as Monday is holiday (Queens Birthday).
> 
> Short week ahead guys and lots of hope for grant.


----------



## Rabbahs

jairichi said:


> Huh. Why isn't there a holiday in UK? :confused2:


No holiday in Queensland ... we already celebrated HH. birthday before !


----------



## 1168298

no i need some time to get PCC.


ayushka515 said:


> Hi there!
> Did you submit asked documents?
> I applied on 26 May 189 Visa for 233311 EEE not at CO assign.


----------



## vikaschandra

jairichi said:


> Huh. Why isn't there a holiday in UK? :confused2:


Holiday was shelved because they want jairichi to work extra hours to get best out of him before he moves to AU which is due at any time


----------



## jairichi

Rabbahs said:


> No holiday in Queensland ... we already celebrated HH. birthday before !


Celebrated early? :confused2:


----------



## jairichi

vikaschandra said:


> Holiday was shelved because they want jairichi to work extra hours to get best out of him before he moves to AU which is due at any time


@Vikaschandra: Huh that is bad. Wish I had those extra hours to apply for jobs


----------



## sunny498

189 Granted 3rd June 
Hi all apologies for late msg to forum as have been travelling.
I have been a silent viewer of this forum since lodgement mid March. it feels good to know I wasn't the only one going mad with the wait!?

In respect to immi tracker I am user sandippatel hence appreciated if thats updated on the status in this forum.

lodged to 189 (Actuary) 18th march
Front loaded all docs inc form 80, PCC and healthchecks with HAP ids.
Direct grant 3rd June.
No employment verification (5yrs claimed on vetasses)

im not sure if timing was simply coincidence but i decided to also submit form 1221 for spouse and I approx 1st June. Im not sure if this upload triggered an update to the CO somehow but i expect it's coincidence more than anything.

congrats to all to date who have been granted. For the pending people please rest assured the response will come soon and good luck


----------



## Sahiledge

sunny498 said:


> 189 Granted 3rd June
> Hi all apologies for late msg to forum as have been travelling.
> I have been a silent viewer of this forum since lodgement mid March. it feels good to know I wasn't the only one going mad with the wait!?
> 
> In respect to immi tracker I am user sandippatel hence appreciated if thats updated on the status in this forum.
> 
> lodged to 189 (Actuary) 18th march
> Front loaded all docs inc form 80, PCC and healthchecks with HAP ids.
> Direct grant 3rd June.
> No employment verification (5yrs claimed on vetasses)
> 
> im not sure if timing was simply coincidence but i decided to also submit form 1221 for spouse and I approx 1st June. Im not sure if this upload triggered an update to the CO somehow but i expect it's coincidence more than anything.
> 
> congrats to all to date who have been granted. For the pending people please rest assured the response will come soon and good luck[/quote


----------



## Sahiledge

sunny498 said:


> 189 Granted 3rd June
> Hi all apologies for late msg to forum as have been travelling.
> I have been a silent viewer of this forum since lodgement mid March. it feels good to know I wasn't the only one going mad with the wait!?
> 
> In respect to immi tracker I am user sandippatel hence appreciated if thats updated on the status in this forum.
> 
> lodged to 189 (Actuary) 18th march
> Front loaded all docs inc form 80, PCC and healthchecks with HAP ids.
> Direct grant 3rd June.
> No employment verification (5yrs claimed on vetasses)
> 
> im not sure if timing was simply coincidence but i decided to also submit form 1221 for spouse and I approx 1st June. Im not sure if this upload triggered an update to the CO somehow but i expect it's coincidence more than anything.
> 
> congrats to all to date who have been granted. For the pending people please rest assured the response will come soon and good luck


Congrats Sandip!! 
May I know where do you hail from?


----------



## ami27

I will be thankful if anyone can answer my question. When I have submitted my EOI on dated 22 February 2016 that time my point was 55 so I have submitted EOI for sub class 190 and on dated 9 May 2016 My experience point increase and become 60. So I have edited EOI and choose visa type for sub class 189 as well. Now I want to know that when selection happens that time they sent me invitation based on which date? February or May month date?


----------



## Abhi6060

ami27 said:


> I will be thankful if anyone can answer my question. When I have submitted my EOI on dated 22 February 2016 that time my point was 55 so I have submitted EOI for sub class 190 and on dated 9 May 2016 My experience point increase and become 60. So I have edited EOI and choose visa type for sub class 189 as well. Now I want to know that when selection happens that time they sent me invitation based on which date? February or May month date?




It will be sent on the basis of last update.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Rabbahs said:


> No holiday in Queensland ... we already celebrated HH. birthday before !


Its holiday on Monday in DIBP

https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/public-holidays-australia


----------



## sunny498

Sahiledge said:


> [
> 
> Congrats Sandip!!
> May I know where do you hail from?


Hi there. I am based in the UK.
lodged offshore 189.


----------



## ami27

Suppose In between If I change any detail It will consider last update? My means suppose I change my any personal detail then also?



Abhi6060 said:


> It will be sent on the basis of last update.


----------



## Abhi6060

ami27 said:


> Suppose In between If I change any detail It will consider last update? My means suppose I change my any personal detail then also?




Yes. You got it right.


----------



## gnt

mohsinahmed84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Below is my timeline. Any idea what's going on with my case No employment verification yet.
> 
> 
> 11/03/2016: Visa Lodged payment made
> 20/03/2016: CO requesting for Medicals
> 15/04/2016: Medicals uploaded
> 20/04/2016: CO Requested for more employment related documents and form 815 for my 2 years old son
> 28/04/2016: Sent and uploaded all requested employment related documents with form 815
> NO NEWS OR CONTACT AFTER THAT
> XX/XX/2016: Grant
> XX/XX/2016: IED


Please inform your GSM center : Adelaide / Brisbane 
What more employment related documents were requested/ submitted.


----------



## vikaschandra

ami27 said:


> Suppose In between If I change any detail It will consider last update? My means suppose I change my any personal detail then also?


No changing personal details should not have any impact. 

DOE on the EOI would be affected when there is increase or decrease in points. which will be considered to be taken into account for invitation.


----------



## jairichi

ami27 said:


> Suppose In between If I change any detail It will consider last update? My means suppose I change my any personal detail then also?


Only if you change anything and points get updated a new date for EOI is established. Otherwise you are fine.


----------



## outworldly cartoon

Abhi6060 said:


> No verification in case of 0 point claimed for work experience.


Thanks brother, 
Sounds nice but am not sure about it. 
Myimmitracker shows almost 50%+ people getting a call even after claiming 0 points for experience. 

CO Contact means a call right? IT says CO contact for those cases and the rest are obviously direct grants.


----------



## jairichi

outworldly cartoon said:


> Thanks brother,
> Sounds nice but am not sure about it.
> Myimmitracker shows almost 50%+ people getting a call even after claiming 0 points for experience.
> 
> CO Contact means a call right? IT says CO contact for those cases and the rest are obviously direct grants.


CO contact means a mail sent to immiaccount and provided email for additional documents or clarification. Employment verification is not done by CO but by AHC or persons authorized by them.


----------



## zeeshan355

Abhi6060 said:


> No verification in case of 0 point claimed for work experience.


1 and 1/2 year is not considered relevent experience...
so its not worth claiming for points.
no question of calling your vegetable boss...
chill...


----------



## gnt

zeeshan355 said:


> 1 and 1/2 year is not considered relevent experience...
> so its not worth claiming for points.
> no question of calling your vegetable boss...
> chill...


Zeeshan, 

Today and tomorrow off in Australia ; I think Dubai High Commission will only send the report this week. 

DIBP will receive end of this week or early next week; and may be then take 2 weeks to finalize.


----------



## zeeshan355

gnt said:


> Zeeshan,
> 
> Today and tomorrow off in Australia ; I think Dubai High Commission will only send the report this week.
> 
> DIBP will receive end of this week or early next week; and may be then take 2 weeks to finalize.


Thank you for the update about tomorrow'S Off for DIBP.

But you know GNT i received verification call on 10th May 2016...

By now it should have been submitted to DIBPas it has crossed one month.

I m worried y is it taking so long.

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Abhi6060

zeeshan355 said:


> Thank you for the update about tomorrow'S Off for DIBP.
> 
> 
> 
> But you know GNT i received verification call on 10th May 2016...
> 
> 
> 
> By now it should have been submitted to DIBPas it has crossed one month.
> 
> 
> 
> I m worried y is it taking so long.
> 
> 
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:




You must get your grant by mid July, otherwise chances are for employer verification now or physical or external. Hope it's not true, wish you get it sooner.


----------



## nishant86

Hi Guys !!

I heard from some one that if we had worked in any company for less then 6 months or 1 year ( let's say just 3-4 months only ) then that experience is not being calculated for giving points. If some one have 5 years of exp but in those 5 years he had changed 4 companies & may be in 1 of the company he had worked only for 3 months then he will get points for 3 years only instead of 5 years.

Please comment.

Thanks,
Nishant


----------



## jairichi

I do not know about DIBP but I know some assessment agencies do not accept experience documents from an employer where one has worked less than certain number of months towards assessment.


nishant86 said:


> Hi Guys !!
> 
> I heard from some one that if we had worked in any company for less then 6 months or 1 year ( let's say just 3-4 months only ) then that experience is not being calculated for giving points. If some one have 5 years of exp but in those 5 years he had changed 4 companies & may be in 1 of the company he had worked only for 3 months then he will get points for 3 years only instead of 5 years.
> 
> Please comment.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nishant


----------



## nishant86

Thanks Jairichi for reply !!

Do agencies give points as well while evaluation or it is DIBP which give points? How it works?

If agency say 5 years is valid then DIBP will give 10 points & if agency say 3 years valid then 5 points? Or DIBP can give less or more points as well when they check documents?

For how long skill evaluation is valid for filling EOI?

Thanks,
Nishant


----------



## jairichi

Nishant, based on assessment agency report you create your EOI and you are awarded points. DIBP verifies that with your supporting documents when you lodge your visa application. 

I do not know about expiry of assessment report.


nishant86 said:


> Thanks Jairichi for reply !!
> 
> Do agencies give points as well while evaluation or it is DIBP which give points? How it works?
> 
> If agency say 5 years is valid then DIBP will give 10 points & if agency say 3 years valid then 5 points? Or DIBP can give less or more points as well when they check documents?
> 
> For how long skill evaluation is valid for filling EOI?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nishant


----------



## pribaaji

*PTE score re-submission*



raj747 said:


> Hi Zeeshan,
> 
> I did the same in 1st time itself.. uploaded pdf in immi account and sent through PTE website also.. still they requested me again...



Hello everybody,

I am too facing a similar situation where the CO has asked me to confirm my PTE score submission through the website.I have already submitted the PTE score and when i try manually it says "cannot submit more than once to the same receiver". Can Abhi6060 and others who have faced similar situation let me know how did you go about this.It would be of great help.

Regards,
pribaaji


----------



## mohsinahmed84

gnt said:


> Please inform your GSM center : Adelaide / Brisbane
> What more employment related documents were requested/ submitted.


I submitted payslips, Job contracts and experience,reference letters and bank statements. My processing office is Adelaide


----------



## Abhi6060

pribaaji said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> 
> 
> I am too facing a similar situation where the CO has asked me to confirm my PTE score submission through the website.I have already submitted the PTE score and when i try manually it says "cannot submit more than once to the same receiver". Can Abhi6060 and others who have faced similar situation let me know how did you go about this.It would be of great help.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> pribaaji




My agent sent an email explaining the situation to the case officer that it can't be sent twice. He asked CO to verify with the help of test ID. Then it was ok and not requested. The other option is to call PTE helpline and tell them that your score has not been delivered to the recipient.


----------



## outworldly cartoon

jairichi said:


> CO contact means a mail sent to immiaccount and provided email for additional documents or clarification. Employment verification is not done by CO but by AHC or persons authorized by them.


Thanks a lot for clearing it out.



zeeshan355 said:


> 1 and 1/2 year is not considered relevent experience...
> so its not worth claiming for points.
> no question of calling your vegetable boss...
> chill...


 Thanks 




Abhi6060 said:


> My agent sent an email explaining the situation to the case officer that it can't be sent twice. He asked CO to verify with the help of test ID. Then it was ok and not requested. The other option is to call PTE helpline and tell them that your score has not been delivered to the recipient.


PTE sent my scores to DIBP long back when I gave the exam even without my permission. When I asked them, they said I picked country of preference as Australia so it was automatically sent to the relevant authority. 
I think they should at least as for permission.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

pribaaji said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I am too facing a similar situation where the CO has asked me to confirm my PTE score submission through the website.I have already submitted the PTE score and when i try manually it says "cannot submit more than once to the same receiver". Can Abhi6060 and others who have faced similar situation let me know how did you go about this.It would be of great help.
> 
> Regards,
> pribaaji


Apart from sending scores of PTE, my agent also uploaded PTE report as part of other documents in immi account. You may try doing the same.


----------



## zeeshan355

pribaaji said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I am too facing a similar situation where the CO has asked me to confirm my PTE score submission through the website.I have already submitted the PTE score and when i try manually it says "cannot submit more than once to the same receiver". Can Abhi6060 and others who have faced similar situation let me know how did you go about this.It would be of great help.
> 
> Regards,
> pribaaji


No need to worry dude...
you can send take the screenshot for the same and send the message which appears on the PTE Website.
Other thing you can do is to forward the email, received in your inbox which informs about the PTE report submitted online to DIBP.
it shall serve the purpose.
I even tried to call PTE Helpdesk, but was of no help, they said they will not be able to send report again, once it is sent.
best of luck...


----------



## kamalendra

just to check the difference between application lodged and grants ratio,,, from 2015 jan ..... source: myimmitracker.com


----------



## dinusubba

kamalendra said:


> just to check the difference between application lodged and grants ratio,,, from 2015 jan ..... source: myimmitracker.com


Immi tracker is a great source.. wish we have some official data on this. From last July to this June itself 6900 invitations given to 2613 and 2611 even if we consider 30 to 40% of them lodged the visa, the backlog would be much more.


----------



## sridevimca20022

dinusubba said:


> Immi tracker is a great source.. wish we have some official data on this. From last July to this June itself 6900 invitations given to 2613 and 2611 even if we consider 30 to 40% of them lodged the visa, the backlog would be much more.


We are planning to call DIBP today .i heard it is holiday today is it for DIBP Helpdesk As well


----------



## jayk87

*Called but no avail*



sridevimca20022 said:


> We are planning to call DIBP today .i heard it is holiday today is it for DIBP Helpdesk As well


I have called DIBP this morning ... can only hear answer machine response!


----------



## dinusubba

sridevimca20022 said:


> We are planning to call DIBP today .i heard it is holiday today is it for DIBP Helpdesk As well


Yep.


----------



## jayk87

Anyone here who applied in February 2016 or earlier, yet still not granted the visa?:noidea::noidea::noidea:


----------



## aussieby2016

jayk87 said:


> Anyone here who applied in February 2016 or earlier, yet still not granted the visa?:noidea::noidea::noidea:


one of the many......


----------



## Lakhshmi

jayk87 said:


> Anyone here who applied in February 2016 or earlier, yet still not granted the visa?:noidea::noidea::noidea:


I applied in Dec 2015 and still not granted the visa..


----------



## Megha sushen

No news of grant today????


----------



## andreyx108b

Megha sushen said:


> No news of grant today????


DIBP is off today...


----------



## jesiu

'm wondering if I can:

1. Do medical examination in Australia and apply from offshore?
2. Apply from Australia and move out from Victoria(go overseas bridge visa B) as my visa is sponsore by NSW After hopefully visa grant arrive in NSW? ( but there is Australia address problem if I move out from Vic).

In form 80 in question 18 Part E – International travel / movements.
Do I have to give all trips abroad like even holidays for week from 10 years?? 

Can I lodge my visa application when I'm on holidays?


----------



## Sn_Rafi

jayk87 said:


> Anyone here who applied in February 2016 or earlier, yet still not granted the visa?:noidea::noidea::noidea:


Yes I am. :fingerscrossed: Please refer my timeline for details.


----------



## kanz12

jayk87 said:


> anyone here who applied in february 2016 or earlier, yet still not granted the visa?:noidea::noidea::noidea:


me ... Jan 28


----------



## gnt

Today DIBP is closed. so the week ahead we have less days and obviously less grants. 

Kinda hard to wait wait & wait.


----------



## aus-here-i-come

gnt said:


> Today DIBP is closed. so the week ahead we have less days and obviously less grants.
> 
> Kinda hard to wait wait & wait.


Hello GNT,
I just read your timeline. Wanted to know, DIBP asked you for the previous employment contact details, was that included in the "experience point" which you claimed?


----------



## Rightly

Forgot to add national identity details. Is that a problem?


----------



## asqaslam

hi guys,

I need some info on PCC: do I need to attest the PCC by the foreign office of the country from where i have gotten the pcc?

thanks,


----------



## asqaslam

kanz12 said:


> me ... Jan 28


19 november 2015


----------



## gnt

aus-here-i-come said:


> Hello GNT,
> I just read your timeline. Wanted to know, DIBP asked you for the previous employment contact details, was that included in the "experience point" which you claimed?


Yes my previous employment was also included in the points.


----------



## Zeeshan.Mehboob

kanz12 said:


> me ... Jan 28


Me.. Jan 31st n still waiting


----------



## MissionAus_2016

gnt said:


> Today DIBP is closed. so the week ahead we have less days and obviously less grants.
> 
> Kinda hard to wait wait & wait.


I read in other 2015 thread that GSM Brisbane is working. Though if they dont release any grants today then we can expect more than average no of grants in rest 4 days of the week.. 

Just being positive keeping :fingerscrossed:


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Zeeshan.Mehboob said:


> Me.. Jan 31st n still waiting


Lots from Jan, Feb

Here is the list that is being maintained

JANUARY:
1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
3.	Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
4.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
5.	Raman123456 || 17 jan
6.	Ashuaust || 17 jan 
7.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
8.	shnasj || 21 jan || Adelaide
9.	civil189 || 22 jan
10.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
11.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
12.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
13.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
14.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
15.	gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane
16.	zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
FEBRUARY:
1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
2.	belapmehta || 3 feb
3.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
4.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane || GRANT 6 June 
5.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
6.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
7.	samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
8.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
9.	Sn_Rafi || 17 feb || Adelaide
10.	DT2702 || 18 feb
11.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
12.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
13.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
14.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
15.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
16.	arjun09 || 25 feb || Brisbane
17.	Manu2015||Brisbane||25 Feb
18.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
19.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
20.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
21.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
MARCH:
1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar 
2.	shawn || 2 mar
3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
6.	Abhishek || March 7
7.	Manpreet89 || 8 Mar || GRANT ON 9 JUNE 2016
8.	vakymy || 9 mar
9.	Abhishek.gupta || 9 mar || adelaide	
10.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
11.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
12.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
13.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
14.	siddhant || 17 mar
15.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
16.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
17.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
18.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
19.	sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
20.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
21.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
22.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
23.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
24.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
25.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
26.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide || GRANT 6/6/2016
27.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
APRIL:
1.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
2.	sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
3.	anikatyayan|| 13th April || Adelaide
4.	abhi1986 || 15 apr
5.	Balweet || 24 apr 16 
6.	DelhiBoy || 25 April || Adelaide
7.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
8.	Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May || GRANT 03 MAY 2016
9.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide || GRANT 9 JUNE 2016
MAY:
1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
2.	mcag || 11 May
3.	Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
4.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
5.	Pranay Katta || 24 May || Adelaide
6.	salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane


----------



## gnt

asqaslam said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I need some info on PCC: do I need to attest the PCC by the foreign office of the country from where i have gotten the pcc?
> 
> thanks,


No attestation is required on PCC. its already a govt document.


----------



## Prash2533

dinusubba said:


> Immi tracker is a great source.. wish we have some official data on this. From last July to this June itself 6900 invitations given to 2613 and 2611 even if we consider 30 to 40% of them lodged the visa, the backlog would be much more.



More and more people have started using immitracker but the issue is many people do not update that after getting their grants. :confused2:


----------



## zeeshan355

jayk87 said:


> Anyone here who applied in February 2016 or earlier, yet still not granted the visa?:noidea::noidea::noidea:


me 2....
applied on feb 19th 2016...
got verification call on 10th may, still waiting for grant...
never called DIBP... though planning to call this week.
best of luck...
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## asqaslam

gnt said:


> No attestation is required on PCC. its already a govt document.


thanks


----------



## dinusubba

Rightly said:


> Forgot to add national identity details. Is that a problem?


Attach it now, do not give a chance to CO to come back for more details.


----------



## dinusubba

gnt said:


> Today DIBP is closed. so the week ahead we have less days and obviously less grants.
> 
> Kinda hard to wait wait & wait.


Dont worry buddy, DIBP has a history of giving more grants in the first week of July. If you check immitracker, last year around 40 grants were given between July 1st to 3rd and 50 between 4th to 10th.

Lets hope the best.


----------



## psskhal

Hi,

I have submitted and made payment for my 189 visa today. But on the document attachment screen the confirm button is disabled even after selecting the document to upload. Can someone tell me, what am I doing wrong?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gnt

zeeshan355 said:


> me 2....
> applied on feb 19th 2016...
> got verification call on 10th may, still waiting for grant...
> never called DIBP... though planning to call this week.
> best of luck...
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> :boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:


Zeeshan, 

Its better if you send them an Email. 

As of I know my emp verification is done. 

Now as I have mentioned earlier on normally emp verification call report gets back to CO in a weeks time.

May be for you they are still awaiting for some other verifications.


----------



## Manu2015

Me 2 Visa Lodged : 25th Feb
CO Contact: 19 March
Docs provided: 20 March

Since then no contact..



zeeshan355 said:


> me 2....
> applied on feb 19th 2016...
> got verification call on 10th may, still waiting for grant...
> never called DIBP... though planning to call this week.
> best of luck...
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> :boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## gnt

dinusubba said:


> Dont worry buddy, DIBP has a history of giving more grants in the first week of July. If you check immitracker, last year around 40 grants were given between July 1st to 3rd and 50 between 4th to 10th.
> 
> Lets hope the best.


 ; another 2 weeks wait. 
Getting use to this wait now


----------



## zeeshan355

Sn_Rafi said:


> Yes I am. :fingerscrossed: Please refer my timeline for details.


Rafi our time lines match in terms of visa application, CO Contact, second contact, and even the employement verification, mine was on 10th May.
Best of luck for all...
hope to receive bulk of grants tomorrow after long weekend for DIBP.


----------



## AlphaR

Thil12 said:


> Hi AlphaR
> 
> Did you get any employment verification call.
> 
> Business Analyst | 261111 | 65 Points
> PR journey started July 2013
> EOI: 22nd Jan 2016
> Lodged: 12th Feb 2016
> CO Assigned: 18th Feb 2016
> Medicals & PCC clearance: 11th March 2016
> Grant:


No I haven't received any call, not to my employer as well.


----------



## AlphaR

Quota is for invitations I believe and not for grants though. I wish you get the grant soon.


----------



## zeeshan355

gnt said:


> Zeeshan,
> 
> Its better if you send them an Email.
> 
> As of I know my emp verification is done.
> 
> Now as I have mentioned earlier on normally emp verification call report gets back to CO in a weeks time.
> 
> May be for you they are still awaiting for some other verifications.


Lets hope for the best...
thanks for your insight on my application status.
But i remember someone from this thread mentioned that after verification call it takes an average of 32 days for visa grant.
hope there are no other verification checks, it would add to the pain in wrong place.


----------



## zeeshan355

gnt said:


> ; another 2 weeks wait.
> Getting use to this wait now


WOW that's very soothing info...
come july and we all will have grant...
may be DIBP doesnt work the whole year and clear all backlogs due to year end pressure.
hope their incentives are decided on the no. of applications dealth with.


----------



## Megha sushen

Why DIBP is closed today??


----------



## aussieby2016

zeeshan355 said:


> me 2....
> applied on feb 19th 2016...
> got verification call on 10th may, still waiting for grant...
> never called DIBP... though planning to call this week.
> best of luck...
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> :boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:


me too...plan to call them this week...had employment verification on 20th May.....


----------



## gnt

aussieby2016 said:


> me too...plan to call them this week...had employment verification on 20th May.....


Its better if you send them email. Call will not make same impact.


----------



## jairichi

Megha sushen said:


> Why DIBP is closed today??


Jun 13 Monday Queen's Birthday Common State holiday All except Qld, WA


----------



## aussieby2016

gnt said:


> Its better if you send them email. Call will not make same impact.


mailed them on 30th May, got no response.....


----------



## neenunaveen

add me too to the tracking list.

Visa Lodged- 01st April 2016
CO COntacted for medicals - 27th April 2016
Medicals Uploaded- 30th April


----------



## shafiq2k

gnt said:


> Zeeshan,
> 
> Its better if you send them an Email.
> 
> As of I know my emp verification is done.
> 
> Now as I have mentioned earlier on normally emp verification call report gets back to CO in a weeks time.
> 
> May be for you they are still awaiting for some other verifications.


My employment verification was done on May 12, 2016 and I am still waiting for grant. As you said most likely they are doing some other back ground verifications and it may take some time to conclude.


----------



## andreyx108b

shafiq2k said:


> My employment verification was done on May 12, 2016 and I am still waiting for grant. As you said most likely they are doing some other back ground verifications and it may take some time to conclude.


It would take roughly 2.5 month after verification to get a grant.


----------



## conjoinme

jairichi said:


> Thanks. Hope interview goes well and I get that job. Things should be quick for you too as you already have work experience from New Zealand. Good luck with everything.


Good Luck with the interview. May you share the good news soon!
That's what I am banking on, hope I too get a quick job based on local experience but one thing is for sure, it takes a lot to move out from an existing setup.


----------



## shnasj

Mine happened on 8 April,but i think they will process 60 points cases later than 65 ones.






zeeshan355 said:


> Thank you for the update about tomorrow'S Off for DIBP.
> 
> But you know GNT i received verification call on 10th May 2016...
> 
> By now it should have been submitted to DIBPas it has crossed one month.
> 
> I m worried y is it taking so long.
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## conjoinme

ami27 said:


> Suppose In between If I change any detail It will consider last update? My means suppose I change my any personal detail then also?


Nope, date changed is triggered by change in points.


----------



## shnasj

Look at my time line. Pakistani Nationals get grants after a years or so,So now we should better be waiting.Its smooth for Indians.



shafiq2k said:


> My employment verification was done on May 12, 2016 and I am still waiting for grant. As you said most likely they are doing some other back ground verifications and it may take some time to conclude.


----------



## jschopra

So I just had a lengthy (and heated) conversation with my agent. 
According to them, one of the clients has got a reply from DIBP that the processing is a little slow due to financial year end.

I have requested them to forward me the email after hiding the client's identity and application detail to verify validity of the claim.

They also told me that they have done follow up with DIBP through email and haven't got any reply. I am not too sure about this because there should atleast be a system generated generic reply.
Have asked them to send me the follow up email too.

Let's see.


----------



## Sahiledge

dinusubba said:


> Dont worry buddy, DIBP has a history of giving more grants in the first week of July. If you check immitracker, last year around 40 grants were given between July 1st to 3rd and 50 between 4th to 10th.
> 
> Lets hope the best.


Hope what you have observed will turn true this year as well...


----------



## MissionAus_2016

dinusubba said:


> Dont worry buddy, DIBP has a history of giving more grants in the first week of July. If you check immitracker, last year around 40 grants were given between July 1st to 3rd and 50 between 4th to 10th.
> 
> Lets hope the best.


Does that mean that they really have quotas in issuing GRANTS also in a financial year as otherwise why they will hold on to grants and immediately issue them in bunch in July.


----------



## Abhi6060

jschopra said:


> So I just had a lengthy (and heated) conversation with my agent.
> According to them, one of the clients has got a reply from DIBP that the processing is a little slow due to financial year end.
> 
> I have requested them to forward me the email after hiding the client's identity and application detail to verify validity of the claim.
> 
> They also told me that they have done follow up with DIBP through email and haven't got any reply. I am not too sure about this because there should atleast be a system generated generic reply.
> Have asked them to send me the follow up email too.
> 
> Let's see.




Don't you have TRN or file number to verify yourself?


----------



## Arnab2014

I guess there is this statement floating around on delay due to financial year ending . Till date I have not come across any such statements from any of my friends who spoke to DIBP.


----------



## dinusubba

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Does that mean that they really have quotas in issuing GRANTS also in a financial year as otherwise why they will hold on to grants and immediately issue them in bunch in July.


Not sure about why grants slow down in June. But they do have quota(set by ministry) on how many visas they can issue in an year. Google 189 cap and cease you will get to know. Did not hear anywhere that this quota is met this year. 

Probably they might have bunch of tasks to complete before year ends. And the rush to clear more in July makes sense because they send out more invites in July and the load gradually increase with fresh applications.


----------



## Naga1985

Heyyy finally all set to submit documents for ACS. Can anyone tell me how long does it take to hear a response?


----------



## outworldly cartoon

jschopra said:


> So I just had a lengthy (and heated) conversation with my agent.
> According to them, one of the clients has got a reply from DIBP that the processing is a little slow due to financial year end.
> 
> I have requested them to forward me the email after hiding the client's identity and application detail to verify validity of the claim.
> 
> They also told me that they have done follow up with DIBP through email and haven't got any reply. I am not too sure about this because there should atleast be a system generated generic reply.
> Have asked them to send me the follow up email too.
> 
> Let's see.


Chopra ji it seems all agents are a pain. :boxing:
And you are being made to wait with 70 points, its all the more scary, what about lower points people.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

dinusubba said:


> Not sure about why grants slow down in June. But they do have quota(set by ministry) on how many visas they can issue in an year. Google 189 cap and cease you will get to know. Did not hear anywhere that this quota is met this year.
> 
> Probably they might have bunch of tasks to complete before year ends. And the rush to clear more in July makes sense because they send out more invites in July and the load gradually increase with fresh applications.


Though I could not find any capping on 189 but I found this link on official website where subclass 189 is not mentioned:

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/CapandCease


----------



## dinusubba

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Though I could not find any capping on 189 but I found this link on official website where subclass 189 is not mentioned:
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/CapandCease


Yes, this year even I did not find anything saying that they have met the cap. So lets hope they are issuing as usual.

Check the last section called Caps in below link. Last year they sent out delay mails when they reached the limit.
https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning


----------



## jawahar84

jayk87 said:


> Anyone here who applied in February 2016 or earlier, yet still not granted the visa?:noidea::noidea::noidea:


i applied on 9th feb. Still waiting for visa grant


----------



## zeeshan355

andreyx108b said:


> It would take roughly 2.5 month after verification to get a grant.


but there are few cases, i have seen, in one week of verification, grant issued.

anyways, thanx for ur expertise...


----------



## andreyx108b

zeeshan355 said:


> but there are few cases, i have seen, in one week of verification, grant issued. anyways, thanx for ur expertise...


Its rare, but happens... True.


----------



## kawal_547

zeeshan355 said:


> but there are few cases, i have seen, in one week of verification, grant issued.
> 
> anyways, thanx for ur expertise...


There have been cases reported on ef where grant was issued on the 3rd day of verification.


----------



## andreyx108b

kawal_547 said:


> There have been cases reported on ef where grant was issued on the 3rd day of verification.


 there are also cases who had verification back in august and still no grant  

Those are rare, as quick are rare, but still - they exist. Averages are better indicators.


----------



## Abhi6060

Went through the DIBP website and it mentions that the priority of processing applications depends on compelling claims by each applicants and requirements of a profession in demand currently. It obviously means "the higher pointers will certainly have advantage".


----------



## Rightly

Is certified documents a compulsory requirement or color copies are fine for application?


----------



## dinusubba

Abhi6060 said:


> Went through the DIBP website and it mentions that the priority of processing applications depends on compelling claims by each applicants and requirements of a profession in demand currently.
> 
> 
> Lodged on March 7th 2016(263111).
> C.O assigned on March 22nd 2016.
> Docs uploaded on April 20th 2016.
> Grant on ???


That's correct. It is the reason why high demand occupations like registered nurse etc gets quick grant.


----------



## Sudip Raj Pokhrel

*eMedicals and PCC*

Hello there,
I lodged my visa and uploaded all the documents except PCC and medicals. When I went through the DIBP website, it said to wait until the CO is assigned who will give me the HAP ID. However, when I went through the "Organise your medicals" section and submit some questionnaires, I received the reference letter with HAP ID on it.

I'm not sure to go for the medicals right now or wait for the CO. I want the processing time to be as less as possible and at the same time I don't want to do any mistakes that could delay the visa grant.

Is it better to do medicals now and submit PCC or should I wait for my CO to ask for it?

Also how long should I wait for the case officer to look into my case?
And even when the case officer takes the case, how long will he/she take to decide about the visa grant??


----------



## Abhi6060

Sudip Raj Pokhrel said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I lodged my visa and uploaded all the documents except PCC and medicals. When I went through the DIBP website, it said to wait until the CO is assigned who will give me the HAP ID. However, when I went through the "Organise your medicals" section and submit some questionnaires, I received the reference letter with HAP ID on it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure to go for the medicals right now or wait for the CO. I want the processing time to be as less as possible and at the same time I don't want to do any mistakes that could delay the visa grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it better to do medicals now and submit PCC or should I wait for my CO to ask for it?
> 
> 
> 
> Also how long should I wait for the case officer to look into my case?
> 
> And even when the case officer takes the case, how long will he/she take to decide about the visa grant??




Take an appointment for medical and pcc and submit before CO gets assigned to expedite the process.


----------



## dinusubba

Sudip Raj Pokhrel said:


> Hello there,
> I lodged my visa and uploaded all the documents except PCC and medicals. When I went through the DIBP website, it said to wait until the CO is assigned who will give me the HAP ID. However, when I went through the "Organise your medicals" section and submit some questionnaires, I received the reference letter with HAP ID on it.
> 
> I'm not sure to go for the medicals right now or wait for the CO. I want the processing time to be as less as possible and at the same time I don't want to do any mistakes that could delay the visa grant.
> 
> Is it better to do medicals now and submit PCC or should I wait for my CO to ask for it?
> 
> Also how long should I wait for the case officer to look into my case?
> And even when the case officer takes the case, how long will he/she take to decide about the visa grant??


PCC for sure you can go ahead, obtain and attach it before CO is allocated.

Regarding medicals, did you use My Health Declarations form and did it redirect to eMedical client after visa is lodged ? DIBP asks us not to use this as it might induce some delay. Not sure about it though. Is your HAP id displayed below Health Assesment section in immi account ? If so then you might not have a problem and can get the medicals done before CO contact.


----------



## Sudip Raj Pokhrel

I didn't use My Health Declarations form. In the immi account, towards the left bottom when I click view health assessment, I get a message in the right side that reads Examinations required "Examinations required " and when I click Organize health examinations link, I get a new window for emedicals with my personal,identity and visa details along with the "HAP ID"- and a tab to print the referral letter.


----------



## cssathe

I have submitted/uploaded all the required documents on 29th April, but still awaiting a grant from CO. Is there anyone who uploaded the documents in April and received a grant?


----------



## cssathe

shafiq2k said:


> My employment verification was done on May 12, 2016 and I am still waiting for grant. As you said most likely they are doing some other back ground verifications and it may take some time to conclude.


I am also a software engineer and would like to know how did you come to know about your employment verification date?


----------



## dk_bose

Sudip Raj Pokhrel said:


> I didn't use My Health Declarations form. In the immi account, towards the left bottom when I click view health assessment, I get a message in the right side that reads Examinations required "Examinations required " and when I click Organize health examinations link, I get a new window for emedicals with my personal,identity and visa details along with the "HAP ID"- and a tab to print the referral letter.


As per health declarations you should conduct health examination before visa lodgement. And if you already lodge your visa then wait till CO is assigned. 

I did the medicals upfront and attached the hap ID while lodging the visa application. Now in my immi account it says, health examinations submitted no actions needed (something like that). Hope it helps.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

Medicals can be done before or after visa lodgment and with or without CO contact .


dk_bose said:


> As per health declarations you should conduct health examination before visa lodgement. And if you already lodge your visa then wait till CO is assigned.
> 
> I did the medicals upfront and attached the hap ID while lodging the visa application. Now in my immi account it says, health examinations submitted no actions needed (something like that). Hope it helps.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Waiting and waiting.. 

No other option..



jschopra said:


> So I just had a lengthy (and heated) conversation with my agent.
> According to them, one of the clients has got a reply from DIBP that the processing is a little slow due to financial year end.
> 
> I have requested them to forward me the email after hiding the client's identity and application detail to verify validity of the claim.
> 
> They also told me that they have done follow up with DIBP through email and haven't got any reply. I am not too sure about this because there should atleast be a system generated generic reply.
> Have asked them to send me the follow up email too.
> 
> Let's see.


----------



## mohsinahmed84

*Ahmed*

Hi All,

Below is my timeline. Any idea what's going on with my case No employment verification yet.CO from Adelaide.I have PCC from Kenya,Pakistan and UAE.


11/03/2016: Visa Lodged payment made
20/03/2016: CO requesting for Medicals 
15/04/2016: Medicals uploaded
20/04/2016: CO Requested for more employment related documents and form 815 for my 2 years old son
28/04/2016: Sent and uploaded all requested employment related documents with form 815 
XX/XX/2016: Grant 
XX/XX/2016: IED 

NO NEWS OR CONTACT AFTER THAT.PLEASE ADVISE WHAT SHOULD I DO ?


----------



## aimaustralia

Is birth certificate a necessary document to be uploaded for visa. On my child's birth certificate his name is not mentioned only parents names and date of birth and sex are mentioned. But when I applied for his passport they asked for a declaration letter from me stating his current name. So on his passport his name is mentioned. Should I get another certificate with name or this one is sufficient.


----------



## jairichi

aimaustralia said:


> Is birth certificate a necessary document to be uploaded for visa. On my child's birth certificate his name is not mentioned only parents names and date of birth and sex are mentioned. But when I applied for his passport they asked for a declaration letter from me stating his current name. So on his passport his name is mentioned. Should I get another certificate with name or this one is sufficient.


Upload a certified/notarized copy of passport. If possible get a fresh birth certificate.


----------



## aimaustralia

jairichi said:


> Upload a certified/notarized copy of passport. If possible get a fresh birth certificate.


 You mean omitting the birth certificate ? I am going to upload coloured scans of the originals ( passport and other documents). Is certified copy a mandatory requirement? Can you clear me on that. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## jairichi

aimaustralia said:


> You mean omitting the birth certificate ? I am going to upload coloured scans of the originals ( passport and other documents). Is certified copy a mandatory requirement? Can you clear me on that. Thanks for the reply.


Better to provide certified copies though members have got PR by providing copies.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
Birth registration documents
Birth registration documents of each visa applicant, showing the names of both parents. Suitable documents include but are not limited to full birth certificates or family registration books showing both parents’ names. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Incl
Dependent child
To include a dependent child in your visa application, the child must be:
your child
a stepchild from a current or a previous relationship (in certain circumstances).
Acceptable documents that can show a parent-child relationship include:
a certified copy of each child's birth certificate
a certified copy of adoption papers.


----------



## aimaustralia

jairichi said:


> Better to provide certified copies though members have got PR by providing copies.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
> Birth registration documents
> Birth registration documents of each visa applicant, showing the names of both parents. Suitable documents include but are not limited to full birth certificates or family registration books showing both parents’ names.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Incl
> Dependent child
> To include a dependent child in your visa application, the child must be:
> your child
> a stepchild from a current or a previous relationship (in certain circumstances).
> Acceptable documents that can show a parent-child relationship include:
> a certified copy of each child's birth certificate
> a certified copy of adoption papers.


Thanks. would the birth certificate without the child's name but showing both parent's names work fine ?


----------



## andreyx108b

aimaustralia said:


> Thanks. would the birth certificate without the child's name but showing both parent's names work fine ?


No.


----------



## aimaustralia

andreyx108b said:


> No.


Thanks. Can you clear that whether scans of the original documents ( like qualifications, passport ) should be uploaded or scans of the certified copies should be uploaded in the immi account.


----------



## andreyx108b

aimaustralia said:


> Thanks. Can you clear that whether scans of the original documents ( like qualifications, passport ) should be uploaded or scans of the certified copies should be uploaded in the immi account.


Originals color copies will do.


----------



## vikaschandra

Sudip Raj Pokhrel said:


> I didn't use My Health Declarations form. In the immi account, towards the left bottom when I click view health assessment, I get a message in the right side that reads Examinations required "Examinations required " and when I click Organize health examinations link, I get a new window for emedicals with my personal,identity and visa details along with the "HAP ID"- and a tab to print the referral letter.


You can go ahead with the medicals Sudip absolutley fine


----------



## jairichi

aimaustralia said:


> Thanks. would the birth certificate without the child's name but showing both parent's names work fine ?


Submit that birth certificate, child's passport and an affidavit. Best option is to get that birth certificate reissued with complete details.


----------



## aimaustralia

jairichi said:


> Submit that birth certificate, child's passport and an affidavit. Best option is to get that birth certificate reissued with complete details.


Ok I would try to get it reissued with complete details. thanks for your interest and prompt reply.


----------



## conjoinme

Rightly said:


> Is certified documents a compulsory requirement or color copies are fine for application?


I submitted all colour scans barring documents sent to skill authority which were attested color scans.


----------



## conjoinme

Sudip Raj Pokhrel said:


> I didn't use My Health Declarations form. In the immi account, towards the left bottom when I click view health assessment, I get a message in the right side that reads Examinations required "Examinations required " and when I click Organize health examinations link, I get a new window for emedicals with my personal,identity and visa details along with the "HAP ID"- and a tab to print the referral letter.


You are good. That's the process for medicals after visa lodgement. Get it done quickly and avoid CO contact.


----------



## conjoinme

aimaustralia said:


> Is birth certificate a necessary document to be uploaded for visa. On my child's birth certificate his name is not mentioned only parents names and date of birth and sex are mentioned. But when I applied for his passport they asked for a declaration letter from me stating his current name. So on his passport his name is mentioned. Should I get another certificate with name or this one is sufficient.


Get a new birth certificate if you can. It's mandatory for children to provide Bc as far as my understanding goes


----------



## SAJO

*Delay in processing email from GSM*

Hi folks,

I had sent an email to GSM on 27 May regarding my application status as it was about 100 days from visa lodgement. CO contact was only for medicals and PCC. No update after that.

I also called them on 10th June morning, the person looked at my file and didnt give any clue on what was happening.

I received an email from them on 10th June which was as below ... 

"UNOFFICIAL
Thank you for your email.

The Department of Immigration and Border Protection recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern. 
etc etc etc
The timing for the finalisation of applications varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application.
You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
UNOFFICIAL"

Anybody got this email as a response to your query??


----------



## andreyx108b

SAJO said:


> Hi folks, I had sent an email to GSM on 27 May regarding my application status as it was about 100 days from visa lodgement. CO contact was only for medicals and PCC. No update after that. I also called them on 10th June morning, the person looked at my file and didnt give any clue on what was happening. I received an email from them on 10th June which was as below ... "UNOFFICIAL Thank you for your email. The Department of Immigration and Border Protection recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern. etc etc etc The timing for the finalisation of applications varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible. UNOFFICIAL" Anybody got this email as a response to your query??


99% of those sending an enquiry get it.


----------



## shnasj

HI ,

You are lucky that at least that have sent you a reply regarding your email query.

Regards







SAJO said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I had sent an email to GSM on 27 May regarding my application status as it was about 100 days from visa lodgement. CO contact was only for medicals and PCC. No update after that.
> 
> I also called them on 10th June morning, the person looked at my file and didnt give any clue on what was happening.
> 
> I received an email from them on 10th June which was as below ...
> 
> "UNOFFICIAL
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> The Department of Immigration and Border Protection recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.
> etc etc etc
> The timing for the finalisation of applications varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> UNOFFICIAL"
> 
> Anybody got this email as a response to your query??


----------



## Sush1

My timelines are exactly same. Me also waiting.



mohsinahmed84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Below is my timeline. Any idea what's going on with my case No employment verification yet.CO from Adelaide.I have PCC from Kenya,Pakistan and UAE.
> 
> 
> 11/03/2016: Visa Lodged payment made
> 20/03/2016: CO requesting for Medicals
> 15/04/2016: Medicals uploaded
> 20/04/2016: CO Requested for more employment related documents and form 815 for my 2 years old son
> 28/04/2016: Sent and uploaded all requested employment related documents with form 815
> XX/XX/2016: Grant
> XX/XX/2016: IED
> 
> NO NEWS OR CONTACT AFTER THAT.PLEASE ADVISE WHAT SHOULD I DO ?


----------



## wasim.yousaf

SAJO said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I had sent an email to GSM on 27 May regarding my application status as it was about 100 days from visa lodgement. CO contact was only for medicals and PCC. No update after that.
> 
> I also called them on 10th June morning, the person looked at my file and didnt give any clue on what was happening.
> 
> I received an email from them on 10th June which was as below ...
> 
> "UNOFFICIAL
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> The Department of Immigration and Border Protection recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.
> etc etc etc
> The timing for the finalisation of applications varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> UNOFFICIAL"
> 
> Anybody got this email as a response to your query??


I also sent the email on the same date and got reply on 10th June. wording used is exactly the same in my case also. DIBP use the same template to reply all emails.


----------



## wasim.yousaf

shnasj said:


> HI ,
> 
> You are lucky that at least that have sent you a reply regarding your email query.
> 
> Regards



every one gets reply of email with same statement from DIBP.


----------



## kapoor.neha

I dont know how long does one have to wait for a visa. Completed my 85 days today since visa lodge and 65 since CO contact, no further update and no employment verification. We dont know where we are exactly. We are just waitin and waitin and waitin.


----------



## Abhi6060

kapoor.neha said:


> I dont know how long does one have to wait for a visa. Completed my 85 days today since visa lodge and 65 since CO contact, no further update and no employment verification. We dont know where we are exactly. We are just waitin and waitin and waitin.




Start expecting it in July since there will be tremendous flow of grants as usual, compared to July 2014-15. My timeline is similar to yours. My agent informed me that they are really busy now and to start new financial year without hindrance forces them to clear backlog quicker.


----------



## kamalendra

kapoor.neha said:


> I dont know how long does one have to wait for a visa. Completed my 85 days today since visa lodge and 65 since CO contact, no further update and no employment verification. We dont know where we are exactly. We are just waitin and waitin and waitin.


same condition,,, 81 days since lodgment and 66 days from CO Contact...


----------



## jschopra

Abhi6060 said:


> Don't you have TRN or file number to verify yourself?


Hi. Sorry for the late reply.

I do have all the details. I have made a copy of the account too. But there is no communication in the mailbox except the request for information.

I had call DIBP earlier and they told me that my application is under process.

Do you think I should and I can send a follow up email?


----------



## vsingh9256

Hi everybody..
I need an urgent assistance on this.
I am a self employed mechanical engineer and running my manufacturing unit of tractor and auto parts for last 7 years. I have shown 5 years of experience in mechanical engineer(self employed) to get positive relevant experience from EA .
Now we are planning to sale this unit and move to Australia permanently as my sister and her family is well settled over there for last 10 years. We have got a buyer who is ready to buy our unit and we can crack the deal in this week.
I am claiming 10 points for my experience and have uploaded all the documents related to my experience like for e.g 6 years of Personal ITRs showing my salaries from the firm, 6 years of ITRs of my firm showing me as partner, 5 years of audited balance sheets, Curriculum vitae, Experience letter indicating my duties, Bank statements, EA certificate. 
Now my question is that if there will be any kind of physical verification from DIBP and AHC, what impact it will leave on them.
Please guide me on this or shall i inform my CO about this.
I can provide more documents like
1. Firm statutory registrations like TIN, VAT, Excise, SSI etc
2. Purchase orders from customers
3. Photographs of factory.
4. Bank statements of Firm

Visa logged on : 29/04/16
Co Contact : 07/05/16 asking for PCC and Medical for me and spouse
Replied to CO : 13/05/2016
Status: Assessment in progress


----------



## MissionAus_2016

jschopra said:


> Hi. Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> I do have all the details. I have made a copy of the account too. But there is no communication in the mailbox except the request for information.
> 
> I had call DIBP earlier and they told me that my application is under process.
> 
> Do you think I should and I can send a follow up email?


Chopra Sahab.. As per my understanding and as informed by my agent which sounded convincing that if we have made agent as an authorized person on our behalf to communicate with DIBP then its always advisable that authorized person only communicates with DIBP. But having said that, still if we go through and followup with them then there will no harm, just that DIBP will inform that next time onwards please ask authorized person for correspondence or you may deauthorize the authorized person and then communicate yourself, they will cc to authorized person also at times.


----------



## jayk87

*Australian elections in July*

Australia has federal elections in July and possibly some of the DIBP staff might be mobilised to work for the election procedures. Government officers will have to participate to ensure the elections run smoothly. As lesser staff would be left to process our applications, I think this may take even longer for the results to come out.:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
261312: Developer Programmer
10-11-15 PTE 90/90 (L:90/90 R:88/90 W:90/90 S:90/90)
14-01-16 EA Application
25-01-16 EA Outcome
26-01-16 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points 
02-02-16 Invitation received
02-02-16 PCC UK
08-02-16 PCC IND
09-02-16 Health
*10-02-16 Visa Lodge*
23-02-16 CO Contact (Adelaide)
22-03-16 Required Documents Uploaded
XX-XX-16/17 Grant :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:
Till then :juggle:


----------



## Attique

hi,

since last two day i have been getting a call from 0087965071 which i missed on both occasions.

When i call back this number "Call Failed" and cannot call back.

Cant find the source from internet as well as my service provider.

I am just curious is it by any means from DIBP or any of their divisions for some information or something??

Can any expert please help


----------



## anurag.gupta81

Hi All,

I have a simple query.
How do we calculate VISA Lodgement date? Is it the day when we make the payment or is it the date, when all the required documents are uploaded and waiting for update?

Regards,
Anurag

261111: ICT BA
XX-10-15 PTE
xx-10-15 ACS Application
23-11-15 ACS Outcome
25-11-15 EOI Submit 65 points
22-01-16 Invitation received
14-02-16 Payment made and documents uploaded
22-02-16 CO Contacted for PCC and other documents
29-03-16 All documents uploaded with PCC and health
08-04-16 CO Contacted for Coloured scan of IND PCC and UK PCC
29-04-16 All Documents uploaded
30-05-16 AHC Contacted Company HR for verification
07-06-16 Manager replied back to HR. 
XX-XX-16 Grant 
XX-XX-16


----------



## Rightly

vikaschandra said:


> Sudip Raj Pokhrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't use My Health Declarations form. In the immi account, towards the left bottom when I click view health assessment, I get a message in the right side that reads Examinations required "Examinations required " and when I click Organize health examinations link, I get a new window for emedicals with my personal,identity and visa details along with the "HAP ID"- and a tab to print the referral letter.
> 
> 
> 
> You can go ahead with the medicals Sudip absolutley fine
Click to expand...


Is it also possible to do "my health declaration" after getting the invite but before lodging the application?


----------



## dinusubba

anurag.gupta81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a simple query.
> How do we calculate VISA Lodgement date? Is it the day when we make the payment or is it the date, when all the required documents are uploaded and waiting for update?
> 
> Regards,
> Anurag
> 
> 261111: ICT BA
> XX-10-15 PTE
> xx-10-15 ACS Application
> 23-11-15 ACS Outcome
> 25-11-15 EOI Submit 65 points
> 22-01-16 Invitation received
> 14-02-16 Payment made and documents uploaded
> 22-02-16 CO Contacted for PCC and other documents
> 29-03-16 All documents uploaded with PCC and health
> 08-04-16 CO Contacted for Coloured scan of IND PCC and UK PCC
> 29-04-16 All Documents uploaded
> 30-05-16 AHC Contacted Company HR for verification
> 07-06-16 Manager replied back to HR.
> XX-XX-16 Grant
> XX-XX-16


The date you pay the visa fee


----------



## dinusubba

Rightly said:


> Is it also possible to do "my health declaration" after getting the invite but before lodging the application?


Yes


----------



## anurag.gupta81

dinusubba said:


> The date you pay the visa fee


Thanks Dinesh.
So if I say it now, then the payment was made on 14th of feb 2016. So it's almost 4 months now(120 days). So ideally should get the grant or Any update from the CO. Currently the status shows as Assessment in progress.


----------



## dinusubba

anurag.gupta81 said:


> Thanks Dinesh.
> So if I say it now, then the payment was made on 14th of feb 2016. So it's almost 4 months now(120 days). So ideally should get the grant or Any update from the CO. Currently the status shows as Assessment in progress.


No one can predict the grant these days. It depends on various factors and a bit of luck too. But looking at your timeline you have some progress recently about employment verification. Your grant might be around the corner ! We can do nothing but wait for CO response or grant ! Stay positive


----------



## kawal_547

jschopra said:


> Hi. Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> I do have all the details. I have made a copy of the account too. But there is no communication in the mailbox except the request for information.
> 
> I had call DIBP earlier and they told me that my application is under process.
> 
> Do you think I should and I can send a follow up email?


Don't follow up unnecessarily 

Just have patience.

May b some kind of verification us happening at background. Or may be your call can initiate the verification too.

Stay calm is all I would suggest.


----------



## Rightly

dinusubba said:


> Rightly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it also possible to do "my health declaration" after getting the invite but before lodging the application?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...

Thanks friend. So medical can be done in advance, before lodging the visa. Right?


----------



## Megha sushen

Dry day,.....no grants today???(


----------



## outworldly cartoon

We know there are limited quotas for invites but is there a quota for grants also? 
If yes how is it divided? By Anzsco code or by requirements or what. 

I had gone with a friend to his agent(whom I don't like) but just to get an idea. 
He is also waiting for a grant since months now. He also had a dual verification which I have never heard of, first he had a call verification then 2 months later he had physical enquiry. Even after all this he is not getting his grant. 
The agent is making all sorts of stories but the fact of the matter is he himself has cases where there have been pretty quick grants. 

Is there no known explanation or a known pattern to all this? 

First I thought that high pointers have priority for visa grants as they have for invites but seeing that even 70 pointers are stuck makes me think its not only the points that matter. 

Does someone have a particular observation or has observed a pattern?


----------



## kawal_547

outworldly cartoon said:


> We know there are limited quotas for invites but is there a quota for grants also?
> If yes how is it divided? By Anzsco code or by requirements or what.
> 
> I had gone with a friend to his agent(whom I don't like) but just to get an idea.
> He is also waiting for a grant since months now. He also had a dual verification which I have never heard of, first he had a call verification then 2 months later he had physical enquiry. Even after all this he is not getting his grant.
> The agent is making all sorts of stories but the fact of the matter is he himself has cases where there have been pretty quick grants.
> 
> Is there no known explanation or a known pattern to all this?
> 
> First I thought that high pointers have priority for visa grants as they have for invites but seeing that even 70 pointers are stuck makes me think its not only the points that matter.
> 
> Does someone have a particular observation or has observed a pattern?


Firstly, ANZSCO Code has nothing to do with the visas to be issued.

ANZSCO Codes are only & only limited to invites. Period.

Post invite, it does NOT matter how many points you have, but yes points do matter when CO assesses your case & checks whether the points you have claimed are genuine or not & for this he can conduct any type of inquiry & any number of inquiries & he is not time bound for it.

There have been a case where an applicant from India itself for a telephonic verification last Sept, then a physical verification in Jan this year & then a Natural Justice Letter issued(letter issued when information submitted by applicant does not matches the information gathered during inquiry or verification & few days back the applicant got the grant post her submission of answers to the questions raised.

You only get priority during invites basis on your points but NOT after visa lodgement, each case is treated as unique case & each applicant & their dependants are treated as unique identities claiming to enter australia.

If I(DIBP) has to issue 1000 invites(total of all occupations) but has a capacity to issue only 2000 visas(including applicants & their dependants) out of 1000 invites lets say 999 have only 1 dependant, then that makes 1998 visas but one applicant has 2 dependants then total visas for 1000 invites is 2001 which exceeds the 2000 visa cap, so visa grant process can be put On Hold to next financial year to accomodate few pending applicants. This is how it works.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

kawal_547 said:


> Firstly, ANZSCO Code has nothing to do with the visas to be issued.
> 
> ANZSCO Codes are only & only limited to invites. Period.
> 
> Post invite, it does NOT matter how many points you have, but yes points do matter when CO assesses your case & checks whether the points you have claimed are genuine or not & for this he can conduct any type of inquiry & any number of inquiries & he is not time bound for it.
> 
> There have been a case where an applicant from India itself for a telephonic verification last Sept, then a physical verification in Jan this year & then a Natural Justice Letter issued(letter issued when information submitted by applicant does not matches the information gathered during inquiry or verification & few days back the applicant got the grant post her submission of answers to the questions raised.
> 
> You only get priority during invites basis on your points but NOT after visa lodgement, each case is treated as unique case & each applicant & their dependants are treated as unique identities claiming to enter australia.
> 
> If I(DIBP) has to issue 1000 invites(total of all occupations) but has a capacity to issue only 2000 visas(including applicants & their dependants) out of 1000 invites lets say 999 have only 1 dependant, then that makes 1998 visas but one applicant has 2 dependants then total visas for 1000 invites is 2001 which exceeds the 2000 visa cap, so visa grant process can be put On Hold to next financial year to accomodate few pending applicants. This is how it works.


Is last part mentioned described anywhere on DIBP site or is it an assumption.. please confirm.


----------



## jairichi

Rightly said:


> Thanks friend. So medical can be done in advance, before lodging the visa. Right?


That is correct. Your IED (Initial Entry Date) depends on medicals or PCC whichever expires earlier.


----------



## kawal_547

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Is last part mentioned described anywhere on DIBP site or is it an assumption.. please confirm.


It is very much based on logical thought process.

How can anybody define the visa cap as per ANZSCO code.

Can dibp stop you for including your immediate dependants in your visa application once you are invited??

Or can they stop anybody?

They even give option to include your parents if u have the process and money to pay.

They are sending invites but can they restrict that each invite will only have a certain number of dependants attached along as they have a cap of visas to this code & you can not apply more than a number of dependants in each invite.

No they can NOT & they have NOT till now.

So, basis on this very thought process which Im sure DIBP would not like to clarify on such things on their website, I have mentioned that.

It is pre-understood.

Visa cap is over all which includes all the number of visas issued under the immigration program & includes for 189, 190, 489.

This is the reason, that when you see your immi account, you see in front of the main applicant name, all 3 visas code mentioned which is 189, 190, 489.


----------



## MsmSoe

Hi everyone, I have just received an email from GSM saying that there will be some delay in visa processing.

"The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Independent category now has limited number of places left for the 2015-2016 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year. As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of this application."

Does anyone here know how long are they going to take approximately? Or when will be the time they are going to reset the number of places for skill immigrant programme?

Thanks a bunch for your answers! 😔😔

Visa Lodged : 20 Feb 2016
CO contact : 3 Mar 2016
Infomation provided : 11 Mar 2016
Grant : ???

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi6060

MsmSoe said:


> Hi everyone, I have just received an email from GSM saying that there will be some delay in visa processing.
> 
> "The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Independent category now has limited number of places left for the 2015-2016 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year. As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of this application."
> 
> Does anyone here know how long are they going to take approximately? Or when will be the time they are going to reset the number of places for skill immigrant programme?
> 
> Thanks a bunch for your answers!
> 
> Visa Lodged : 20 Feb 2016
> CO contact : 3 Mar 2016
> Infomation provided : 11 Mar 2016
> Grant : ???
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk




Did you apply for subclass 189 or 190?


----------



## sobs88

Hi,

I am Software Engineer current working in IT firm from Last 3 years.

My experience will be counted as 1 year by ACS(as per the posts i am seeing) and so will gain 0 points.

Will I be able to get PR under 189 sub class assuming i get 65 points overall (30-age,15 degree,20 PTE, 0-Work ex)

Some of the consultants told me to complete 5 years in order to gain work ex,and then i will be able to get PR for skilled visa.

Please suggest.


----------



## MsmSoe

Abhi6060 said:


> Did you apply for subclass 189 or 190?


I applied for 189.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

jayk87 said:


> Australia has federal elections in July and possibly some of the DIBP staff might be mobilised to work for the election procedures. Government officers will have to participate to ensure the elections run smoothly. As lesser staff would be left to process our applications, I think this may take even longer for the results to come out.:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2: --------------------------------------------------------------------------- 261312: Developer Programmer 10-11-15 PTE 90/90 (L:90/90 R:88/90 W:90/90 S:90/90) 14-01-16 EA Application 25-01-16 EA Outcome 26-01-16 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points 02-02-16 Invitation received 02-02-16 PCC UK 08-02-16 PCC IND 09-02-16 Health 10-02-16 Visa Lodge 23-02-16 CO Contact (Adelaide) 22-03-16 Required Documents Uploaded XX-XX-16/17 Grant :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: Till then :juggle:


The average processing time does not change.


----------



## andreyx108b

anurag.gupta81 said:


> Hi All, I have a simple query. How do we calculate VISA Lodgement date? Is it the day when we make the payment or is it the date, when all the required documents are uploaded and waiting for update? Regards, Anurag 261111: ICT BA XX-10-15 PTE xx-10-15 ACS Application 23-11-15 ACS Outcome 25-11-15 EOI Submit 65 points 22-01-16 Invitation received 14-02-16 Payment made and documents uploaded 22-02-16 CO Contacted for PCC and other documents 29-03-16 All documents uploaded with PCC and health 08-04-16 CO Contacted for Coloured scan of IND PCC and UK PCC 29-04-16 All Documents uploaded 30-05-16 AHC Contacted Company HR for verification 07-06-16 Manager replied back to HR. XX-XX-16 Grant XX-XX-16


Make a payment.


----------



## andreyx108b

dinusubba said:


> No one can predict the grant these days. It depends on various factors and a bit of luck too. But looking at your timeline you have some progress recently about employment verification. Your grant might be around the corner ! We can do nothing but wait for CO response or grant ! Stay positive


For 90% of cases the grant will cone within 90 days. On average 70 days.


----------



## vmjain84

HI Guys,

Today got contacted by CO requesting additional information for my Police Clearance Certificate which I had already uploaded while visa lodging both for my wife and me , seems CO missed it on my application.
Now problem is I am exhausted with max 60 documents for me.
Have replied to the mail received making DIBP aware of the situation that documents already present in application and now I cant upload any more since 60 max have been reached for my application.
Also in reply have attached the PCC for me and my wife again for their reference and have clicked information provided button on Immiaccount.
Any more suggestion , have planned to give call to DIBP tomm morning making them aware of the situation and anything more need to be done from my end.

Any suggestion??


EA : 28th APRIL 16 -- Positive assessed as Telecom Engineer Professional
PTE overall 76 : 14 MAY 2016
EOI submitted: 19 MAY 2016 ( 65 pts )
Invite: 25th May 16
PCC and Medical: 26th MAY 16
Visa lodged with all required documents : 04 June 16
CO 1st contact: 14 June 16
Grant: Waiting


----------



## Prash2533

Megha sushen said:


> Dry day,.....no grants today???(


Nothing on Immitracker as well. Seems DIBP is in extended holiday mood.


----------



## Abhi6060

MsmSoe said:


> I applied for 189.
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk




It has to do with occupation code. What's yours?


----------



## MsmSoe

Abhi6060 said:


> It has to do with occupation code. What's yours?


It's Engineering Technologist 233914. 

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Prash2533

kawal_547 said:


> If I(DIBP) has to issue 1000 invites(total of all occupations) but has a capacity to issue only 2000 visas(including applicants & their dependants) out of 1000 invites lets say 999 have only 1 dependant, then that makes 1998 visas but one applicant has 2 dependants then total visas for 1000 invites is 2001 which exceeds the 2000 visa cap, so visa grant process can be put On Hold to next financial year to accomodate few pending applicants. This is how it works.


I think last point is just an assumption. When they already have a cap on invites why will they cap number of visas. Usually 99% people would have been getting visa if they have genuine documentation.Rest are outwardly rejected. I am pretty sure that rejection rate would be high only for those who apply through agents (especially non MARA ones) who just make fool of desperate people planning to migrate on any condition.


----------



## gnt

MsmSoe said:


> Hi everyone, I have just received an email from GSM saying that there will be some delay in visa processing.
> 
> "The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Independent category now has limited number of places left for the 2015-2016 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year. As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of this application."
> 
> Does anyone here know how long are they going to take approximately? Or when will be the time they are going to reset the number of places for skill immigrant programme?
> 
> Thanks a bunch for your answers! 😔😔
> 
> Visa Lodged : 20 Feb 2016
> CO contact : 3 Mar 2016
> Infomation provided : 11 Mar 2016
> Grant : ???


This is a very bad news for us. 

I am also same category as yours. however i didn't receive any Email regarding the same. 

what email did you send them that you got this reply.

Nevertheless we to wait till 1st week of July to get the grant in this case.


----------



## MsmSoe

gnt said:


> This is a very bad news for us.
> 
> I am also same category as yours. however i didn't receive any Email regarding the same.
> 
> what email did you send them that you got this reply.
> 
> Nevertheless we to wait till 1st week of July to get the grant in this case.


I didn't send any email, I just received it just now, thinking that it was the Golden one but ended up it's just a letter saying there's gonna be some delays in processing.. 😣😣 Anyway, everything's perfect in God's timing and I'll keep waiting....... :ray::

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## gnt

MsmSoe said:


> I didn't send any email, I just received it just now, thinking that it was the Golden one but ended up it's just a letter saying there's gonna be some delays in processing.. 😣😣 Anyway, everything's perfect in God's timing and I'll keep waiting....... :ray::
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk



I have not received any email like this yet ; in case i do will update here; In the meantime just wait its another 16 days; hopefully we will receive the grant in then. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## jairichi

sobs88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Software Engineer current working in IT firm from Last 3 years.
> 
> My experience will be counted as 1 year by ACS(as per the posts i am seeing) and so will gain 0 points.
> 
> Will I be able to get PR under 189 sub class assuming i get 65 points overall (30-age,15 degree,20 PTE, 0-Work ex)
> 
> Some of the consultants told me to complete 5 years in order to gain work ex,and then i will be able to get PR for skilled visa.
> 
> Please suggest.


If you can get 65 points you stand a good chance to get 189 visa when the cap opens in July 2016. You might get an invite after few rounds of invitation. Last cleared 65 pointers for ANZSCO code for 2613 was for applicants with EOI filing date 16th April 2016.
https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/25-may-2016-round-results.aspx

*Stay away from those consultants.*


----------



## gnt

No Grant Recorded today ????


----------



## kbjan26

jairichi said:


> If you can get 65 points you stand a good chance to get 189 visa when the cap opens in July 2016. You might get an invite after few rounds of invitation. Last cleared 65 pointers for ANZSCO code for 2613 was for applicants with EOI filing date 16th April 2016.
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/25-may-2016-round-results.aspx
> 
> Stay away from those consultants.


Jairichi, 

What's the case of 60 pointers? Are we not going to be invited for ever 😢


----------



## kbjan26

kbjan26 said:


> Jairichi,
> 
> What's the case of 60 pointers? Are we not going to be invited for ever ?de22


I have submitted my EOI on February 22nd 2016.The only remote chance of me increasing my points is language score which is going to be herculean task


----------



## jairichi

kbjan26 said:


> Jairichi,
> 
> What's the case of 60 pointers? Are we not going to be invited for ever &#55357;&#56866;


Still stuck at EOI date December 2015, if I am not wrong. Look at avenues to increase your points or take 190 route.


----------



## outworldly cartoon

kawal_547 said:


> It is very much based on logical thought process.
> 
> How can anybody define the visa cap as per ANZSCO code.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Why not? They might not be needing say any more Doctors or Engineers etc in Australia anymore because the requirement is fulfilled, they can at least keep it on hold if not deny it, which they don't anyway do unless they have a strong reason to do so.
> There has to be a cap defined otherwise, it makes no sense to let in say 10000 carpenters when they only need around 1000.


----------



## jairichi

kbjan26 said:


> I have submitted my EOI on February 22nd 2016.The only remote chance of me increasing my points is language score which is going to be herculean task


Have a look at PTE. You bump your score to 75 points then invitation is immediate in July.


----------



## Sush1

Bump the score to 79 in all the sections to get 20 points.



jairichi said:


> Have a look at PTE. You bump your score to 75 points then invitation is immediate in July.


----------



## jairichi

Sush1 said:


> Bump the score to 79 in all the sections to get 20 points.


I should have been clear. What I meant was addition of 10 points to EOI (65 to 75) if applicant gets 79 points for each component of PTE-A exam.


----------



## sridevimca20022

gnt said:


> This is a very bad news for us.
> 
> I am also same category as yours. however i didn't receive any Email regarding the same.
> 
> what email did you send them that you got this reply.
> 
> Nevertheless we to wait till 1st week of July to get the grant in this case.



It is bad...

ME too applied on 3rd Mar...it is now 104 days.... still counting......though I did not receive any kind of such email...

Is it true that there will not be now no grants in June...Experts can comment on this...


If there is nay delay email when can we expect again the grants..


----------



## anurag.gupta81

sridevimca20022 said:


> It is bad...
> 
> ME too applied on 3rd Mar...it is now 104 days.... still counting......though I did not receive any kind of such email...
> 
> Is it true that there will not be now no grants in June...Experts can comment on this...
> 
> 
> If there is nay delay email when can we expect again the grants..



Don't know related to No grants question, but in case they do have done so, then new grants should be given in July, as the new session will start in July


----------



## anurag.gupta81

Hey I have see myimmitracker in few people's signature. What exactly is that? Does that show where my request is or what is it?


----------



## jairichi

anurag.gupta81 said:


> Hey I have see myimmitracker in few people's signature. What exactly is that? Does that show where my request is or what is it?


Members can enter their visa details like when their application was lodged, CO contact, requested documents, etc. This is for everyone to do a comparison, get an idea of how visa application gets processed and what they can expect.


----------



## Sudip Raj Pokhrel

conjoinme said:


> You are good. That's the process for medicals after visa lodgement. Get it done quickly and avoid CO contact.


 Thank you, I did it today and they said the results will be updated by tomorrow in my account.


----------



## jairichi

Sudip Raj Pokhrel said:


> Thank you, I did it today and they said the results will be updated by tomorrow in my account.


Good to know. Some clinics are pretty quick. They upload everything within 24 hours.


----------



## Sudip Raj Pokhrel

*:juggle: When will CO be allocated to 189 case*



vikaschandra said:


> You can go ahead with the medicals Sudip absolutley fine


 Thank you, I did it today and they said the results will be updated by tomorrow in my account. PCC will also be out by tomorrow and I will update it likewise.

Can you tell me how long before the CO is assigned? My details:

05 March 2016 Appeared IELTS
06 March 2016 Started writing CDR for EA
18 March 2016 IELTS Results (L:8, R: 7.5, W:7, S:7) OBS 7.5
02 May 2016 Submitted CDR to EA for assessment (Fast Track)
11 May 2016 EA asked for additional docs
25 May 2016 Submitted additional documents to EA
07 June 2016 Successful Skill Assessment with 3+ yrs Relevent Skill
07 June 2016 Lodged EOI (60 points- 189, 65 points-190)
08 June 2016 Received ITA (60 points - 189)
10 June 2016 Submitted and paid visa application charge
12 June 2016 Uploaded all docs except Health and PCC
16 June 2016 Planning to update PCC and Health Certificates


----------



## adnannaseem

what is the probability of getting an invite with 60 points for 2335 Industrial Engineer for visa 189.


----------



## jairichi

Sudip Raj Pokhrel said:


> Thank you, I did it today and they said the results will be updated by tomorrow in my account. PCC will also be out by tomorrow and I will update it likewise.
> 
> Can you tell me how long before the CO is assigned? My details:
> 
> 05 March 2016 Appeared IELTS
> 06 March 2016 Started writing CDR for EA
> 18 March 2016 IELTS Results (L:8, R: 7.5, W:7, S:7) OBS 7.5
> 02 May 2016 Submitted CDR to EA for assessment (Fast Track)
> 11 May 2016 EA asked for additional docs
> 25 May 2016 Submitted additional documents to EA
> 07 June 2016 Successful Skill Assessment with 3+ yrs Relevent Skill
> 07 June 2016 Lodged EOI (60 points- 189, 65 points-190)
> 08 June 2016 Received ITA (60 points - 189)
> 10 June 2016 Submitted and paid visa application charge
> 12 June 2016 Uploaded all docs except Health and PCC
> 16 June 2016 Planning to update PCC and Health Certificates


Possibly end of this month or 1st week of July. In case all documents are good and there is no need for employment verification or background check or any other delay you might get a direct grant without any contact from CO. Good luck.


----------



## Vakymy

97days from lodgment and 63days from employment verification.

No CO contact and status still "application received"

I will wait on God and cross fingers for the July assumptions to come through.

All the best


----------



## shijum

*Just getting into the wait period*

Occupation Code: 261112 (75 points)

SC 189 EOI: 10-05-2016

SC 189 invite: 10/05/2016

Visa Lodged: 13/05/2016

PCC: 16/05/2016

CO Contact: 24/05/ 2016

Medicals Completed: 03/06/2016

Info provided / Application in progress (status change) - 08/06/2016

Grant: :juggle:


----------



## MissionAus_2016

MsmSoe said:


> I didn't send any email, I just received it just now, thinking that it was the Golden one but ended up it's just a letter saying there's gonna be some delays in processing.. 😣😣 Anyway, everything's perfect in God's timing and I'll keep waiting....... :ray::
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


Is this communication from DIBP reflecting in your Immiaccount communication mailbox?


----------



## MsmSoe

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Is this communication from DIBP reflecting in your Immiaccount communication mailbox?


Nope it's not in myimmi mailbox... They just sent it to my email.....

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## sobs88

Thanks for your suggestion.

Also,If i file 190 sub class visa with 60 points (10-PTE score) .Will I be eligible for Melbourne sate?

As I can see,Melbourne has per-requisite of 3 years work ex.

Though I have total 3 years of work ex in IT firm,but that will be counted only 1 year by ACS.

So the state nomination of Melbourne will count my work ex to be actual (3 years) or as directed by ACS(1 year).

Please suggest.

Also,let me know the possibilities of getting PR with 60 points in 190 Sub class.


----------



## jairichi

I do not know how Victoria state will calculate your work experience. Might be someone else in this thread might reply or you can look for answer in 190 visa thread. If you have state nomination and fulfill the minimum required points you will get an invitation to apply for 190 visa.


sobs88 said:


> Thanks for your suggestion.
> 
> Also,If i file 190 sub class visa with 60 points (10-PTE score) .Will I be eligible for Melbourne sate?
> 
> As I can see,Melbourne has per-requisite of 3 years work ex.
> 
> Though I have total 3 years of work ex in IT firm,but that will be counted only 1 year by ACS.
> 
> So the state nomination of Melbourne will count my work ex to be actual (3 years) or as directed by ACS(1 year).
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Also,let me know the possibilities of getting PR with 60 points in 190 Sub class.


----------



## puri.abhi

Hi All,

I have filled my visa and uploaded all required documents upfront. Today I received a mail from CO to send PTE results online from PTE website which I have already sent yesterday. So i have attached confirmation mail for that and submitted on provided information. 

Now the status is changed to Assessment in progress, does that means case officer is assigned again ? or it changes automatically once we update the required information.




PTE Academic (23/02/2016) : 70 Overall (Proficient) || Skill : Analyst Programmer - 261311 || ACS (06/04/2016) : Positive || Partner skills qualifications : Positive || EOI : Submitted (08/04/2016) || Invitation : 25/05/2016 || Visa Lodge : 07/06/2016 || PCC : 07/06/2016 || Documents Uploaded : 10/06/2016 || CO Assigned: 14/06/2016 (GSM Adelaide) || CO Contacted : 14/06/2016 || Required Documents Uploaded: 14/06/2016


----------



## jairichi

Automatic status change.



puri.abhi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have filled my visa and uploaded all required documents upfront. Today I received a mail from CO to send PTE results online from PTE website which I have already sent yesterday. So i have attached confirmation mail for that and submitted on provided information.
> 
> Now the status is changed to Assessment in progress, does that means case officer is assigned again ? or it changes automatically once we update the required information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PTE Academic (23/02/2016) : 70 Overall (Proficient) || Skill : Analyst Programmer - 261311 || ACS (06/04/2016) : Positive || Partner skills qualifications : Positive || EOI : Submitted (08/04/2016) || Invitation : 25/05/2016 || Visa Lodge : 07/06/2016 || PCC : 07/06/2016 || Documents Uploaded : 10/06/2016 || CO Assigned: 14/06/2016 (GSM Adelaide) || CO Contacted : 14/06/2016 || Required Documents Uploaded: 14/06/2016


----------



## Abhi6060

Shall we create a list of applicants with ANZSCO 263111?
Cuz I haven't seen a grant for them in last one month?
Please mention your name here, just to know if someone gets a grant, then we too may get it soon. 


Lodged on March 7th 2016(263111).


----------



## piyushanjali

My code is same...filled visa on 4th May..CO contacted on 27th May for more info..since then no information!


----------



## Manu2015

Did anybody call DIBP today???


----------



## piyushanjali

I did...brisbane...agent told me after 28days of CO contact date your application will be looked at again...so keep patience...i asked him to update my application that I called...


----------



## Abhi6060

Shall we create a list of applicants with ANZSCO 263111?
Cuz I haven't seen a grant for them in last one month?
Please mention your name here, just to know if someone gets a grant, then we too may get it soon. 


Abhishek, on March 7th. 
Piyushanjali, on May 4th.
Daksh.ch, on Dec 8th.


----------



## jayk87

*I've got the same mail too*



MsmSoe said:


> Hi everyone, I have just received an email from GSM saying that there will be some delay in visa processing.
> 
> "The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Independent category now has limited number of places left for the 2015-2016 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year. As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of this application."


I've got the same mail today. My questions is :
Does it mean our applications will be continued into the year 2016-17 and provided visa based on the allocations for 2016-17? Or are we supposed to cancel this application and apply again for 2016-17?


----------



## Prash2533

jayk87 said:


> I've got the same mail today. My questions is :
> Does it mean our applications will be continued into the year 2016-17 and provided visa based on the allocations for 2016-17? Or are we supposed to cancel this application and apply again for 2016-17?


Can you please share your ANZCO code. Is it same as MSMSoE. It would be great if you Can please add it in your signatures


----------



## dinusubba

jayk87 said:


> I've got the same mail today. My questions is :
> Does it mean our applications will be continued into the year 2016-17 and provided visa based on the allocations for 2016-17? Or are we supposed to cancel this application and apply again for 2016-17?


You do not have to cancel the application. If the quota reaches its cap in a year, DIBP continues to process the applications but grants are issued only when the quota is refreshed in July.


----------



## Manu2015

Hi Jay...

U applied fa which vis acategory 189 or 190??



jayk87 said:


> I've got the same mail today. My questions is :
> Does it mean our applications will be continued into the year 2016-17 and provided visa based on the allocations for 2016-17? Or are we supposed to cancel this application and apply again for 2016-17?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Start of a fresh day in a couple of hours..

Lets hope for the best..
Hopefully we can witness some grants tomorrow.

All the best..


----------



## jayk87

Prash2533 said:


> Can you please share your ANZCO code. Is it same as MSMSoE. It would be great if you Can please add it in your signatures


Mine is Developer Programmer 261312


----------



## jayk87

Manu2015 said:


> Hi Jay...
> 
> U applied fa which vis acategory 189 or 190??


Its Subclass 189 for Developer Programmer 261312


----------



## jayk87

Prash2533 said:


> Can you please share your ANZCO code. Is it same as MSMSoE. It would be great if you Can please add it in your signatures


my details added in the signature. thanks for the tip


----------



## jayk87

dinusubba said:


> You do not have to cancel the application. If the quota reaches its cap in a year, DIBP continues to process the applications but grants are issued only when the quota is refreshed in July.


Thanks for the advice. That's fine. At least we'll be considered for the new quotas, which is good!


----------



## MissionAus_2016

piyushanjali said:


> I did...brisbane...agent told me after 28days of CO contact date your application will be looked at again...so keep patience...i asked him to update my application that I called...


Can you elaborate bit more on your discussion with DIBP and share your signature..
and how many days have passed since CO contact


----------



## belgianvince

*Long wait*

Hi Guys

It has been 5 months now since I have submitted my application for an 189 visa as Developer/Programmer.
We have a case officer who requested information which we have provided and delivered. 
Our application has had the status of "application is being accessed" since May 5th 2016.

Any of you at this stage and seeing a trend of delay in response/application processing or ...

Cheers
Vincent


----------



## andreyx108b

belgianvince said:


> Hi Guys It has been 5 months now since I have submitted my application for an 189 visa as Developer/Programmer. We have a case officer who requested information which we have provided and delivered. Our application has had the status of "application is being accessed" since May 5th 2016. Any of you at this stage and seeing a trend of delay in response/application processing or ... Cheers Vincent


Only a month has passed... Most applicants get a response within 4-8 weeks after CO contact.


----------



## chln.murthy

Abhi6060 said:


> Shall we create a list of applicants with ANZSCO 263111?
> Cuz I haven't seen a grant for them in last one month?
> Please mention your name here, just to know if someone gets a grant, then we too may get it soon.
> 
> 
> chln.murthy,on 29th Jan
> Abhishek, on March 7th.
> Piyushanjali, on May 4th.
> Daksh.ch, on Dec 8th.


Added my Name to the above list


----------



## divtej

*ANZSCO 263111*

Daksh.ch, on Dec 8th.
chln.murthy,on 29th Jan
Divtej on 26th Feb
Abhishek, on March 7th. 
Piyushanjali, on May 4th.


----------



## Steiger

I contacted the GSM Office about the PCC issue. And they said that they won't look at the application for at least 28 days after the contact for information via e-mail. Is this true?


----------



## andreyx108b

Steiger said:


> I contacted the GSM Office about the PCC issue. And they said that they won't look at the application for at least 28 days after the contact for information via e-mail. Is this true?


On average for 8 weeks i would say...

After CO contact.


----------



## Steiger

andreyx108b said:


> On average for 8 weeks i would say...
> 
> After CO contact.


Oh really? for gods sake..;; So I should expect to get in August?;;


----------



## alexdegzy

Steiger said:


> Oh really? for gods sake..;; So I should expect to get in August?;;




Seems the name of the game is ' waiting ' Let's all hope for the best .


----------



## sarbjass

divtej said:


> *ANZSCO 263111*
> 
> Daksh.ch, on Dec 8th.
> chln.murthy,on 29th Jan
> Divtej on 26th Feb
> Abhishek, on March 7th.
> Piyushanjali, on May 4th.


Add my name also.

Till date there is no employment verification for any employer. How many of you have done with the emp verification.


----------



## Abhi6060

ANZSCO 263111
Daksh.ch, Dec 8. 
Chln.murthy, Jan 29. 
Sarbjass, Feb 19. 
Divtej, Feb 26. 
Abhishek, March 7. 
Piyushanjali, may 4. 

Probably the visa cap for this year has reached for 263111.


----------



## nishant86

Hello Guys !!

Does DIBP only provide information if case is with them?

If some one need general information, do they not provide that? Any idea?

Thanks,
Nishant


----------



## aussieby2016

Control + C and Control + V.....that's what DIBP is doing......received the same reply a few minutes ago...

"Dear Client,
Thank you for your email.
The Department recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern. We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.
The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. I understand your concerns and you can be assured that the department will do all we can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
Kind Regards"


----------



## RSK1976

aussieby2016 said:


> Control + C and Control + V.....that's what DIBP is doing......received the same reply a few minutes ago...
> 
> "Dear Client,
> Thank you for your email.
> The Department recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern. We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. I understand your concerns and you can be assured that the department will do all we can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> Kind Regards"



can you please share the "from address" which you got this Email ? and is it specific to the particular codes.


----------



## aussieby2016

nishant86 said:


> Hello Guys !!
> 
> Does DIBP only provide information if case is with them?
> 
> If some one need general information, do they not provide that? Any idea?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nishant


no they don't provide any general information.....the IVRS even says that for general information go to website of DIBP.....
in case urgent, you can ask your general queries here.....members would try to their best of knowledge to give you the correct answers.....


----------



## aussieby2016

RSK1976 said:


> can you please share the "from address" which you got this Email ? and is it specific to the particular codes.


I got this mail from [email protected]

cant say if its code specific.....


----------



## kawal_547

Abhi6060 said:


> ANZSCO 263111
> Daksh.ch, Dec 8.
> Chln.murthy, Jan 29.
> Sarbjass, Feb 19.
> Divtej, Feb 26.
> Abhishek, March 7.
> Piyushanjali, may 4.
> 
> Probably the visa cap for this year has reached for 263111.


Visa cap is not for individual codes.

How can it be?

Apply some.logic friend.

Can they restrict you or.your dependants to not to apply for visa else visa cap.will b reached?

If they were supposed to send 1800 odd invites for 263111 then as per you how many visas did they reserved for 263111?

Means each invite has a certain number.of visa that can be applied else for remaining invites it will be decided next year? Crap.



Visa cap is on entire immigration program which includes 189, 190, 489.


----------



## Rabbahs

RSK1976 said:


> can you please share the "from address" which you got this Email ? and is it specific to the particular codes.


not specific to particular code, I got this email on 3rd of June.


----------



## kawal_547

Rabbahs said:


> not specific to particular code, I got this email on 3rd of June.


Of u have got the email them it means it meant for you and your case.

Though it is a generic email but then everybody doesn't receives it.


----------



## RSK1976

kawal_547 said:


> Visa cap is not for individual codes.
> 
> How can it be?
> 
> Apply some.logic friend.
> 
> Can they restrict you or.your dependants to not to apply for visa else visa cap.will b reached?
> 
> If they were supposed to send 1800 odd invites for 263111 then as per you how many visas did they reserved for 263111?
> 
> Means each invite has a certain number.of visa that can be applied else for remaining invites it will be decided next year? Crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Visa cap is on entire immigration program which includes 189, 190, 489.



In that case, why certain friends alone got the VISA CAP mail ? what would be the other cases. May be, the mail will sent to one by one from Individual CO?

In my case, The CO is not allocated from day 1., ie., for my VISA Lodge Date "26th Feb". Still my application shows as "Application Received" Status. That's why I didn't get any mail or may be still my case is not reviewed by anyone. Hence, these type of VISA CAP mail didn't receive.

Moreover, Our golden source (Immitracker) didn't have any grant notification from last Friday. that's gives more worry.

Meanwhile, I have compared the situation last year number. Result as, there are 24 grants provided after 15-Jun-2015 to 30-Jun-2015, mostly offshore and "Days of Visa Grants" is very lesser (ie., minimum days is 36 and Maximum days as 1 year).

More confusing the figure, but quite interesting  Lets see how it goes. As usual, Waiting for the golden moment. Good luck all.


----------



## aussieby2016

kawal_547 said:


> Of u have got the email them it means it meant for you and your case.
> 
> Though it is a generic email but then everybody doesn't receives it.


this mail is sent to those who had followed up DIBP with their status....hence is case specific.....in case you have not followed up with DIBP via mail for your status you cannot get this reply......


----------



## andreyx108b

kawal_547 said:


> Visa cap is not for individual codes. How can it be? Apply some.logic friend. Can they restrict you or.your dependants to not to apply for visa else visa cap.will b reached? If they were supposed to send 1800 odd invites for 263111 then as per you how many visas did they reserved for 263111? Means each invite has a certain number.of visa that can be applied else for remaining invites it will be decided next year? Crap. Visa cap is on entire immigration program which includes 189, 190, 489.


People come up with random theories to confuse each other  its too bad((


----------



## jairichi

Steiger said:


> I contacted the GSM Office about the PCC issue. And they said that they won't look at the application for at least 28 days after the contact for information via e-mail. Is this true?


In my case CO contacted and requested PCC on 22/04/2016. Document uploaded on 15/05/2016. Grant on 25/05/2016. I would say expect anytime after 28 days.


----------



## nishant86

Hi,

I think you might had got your skill evaluation from EA, so which English language exam they accept? I heard they do not accept PTE. If you gave IELTS for EA.

Then i can see your PTE score, so had you appeared in PTE to claim 10 points?

Can we do this way? If you had not done this way. You have any idea we can do like this?

Because, I am informed that for Engineers only IELTS is accepted for getting English points as well, NO PTE.


----------



## andreyx108b

nishant86 said:


> Hi, I think you might had got your skill evaluation from EA, so which English language exam they accept? I heard they do not accept PTE. If you gave IELTS for EA. Then i can see your PTE score, so had you appeared in PTE to claim 10 points? Can we do this way? If you had not done this way. You have any idea we can do like this? Because, I am informed that for Engineers only IELTS is accepted for getting English points as well, NO PTE.


You can use IELTS for EA and PTE for DIBP to claim points.


----------



## Megha sushen

No news of grant today...what happened to grants? Wait...wait....wait....


----------



## Robi.bd

DIBP not picking call, waited 40 min still no luck


----------



## Sahiledge

50th day from the date of visa lodgement. Application received status. 
Sort of a drought at DIBP.


----------



## aussieby2016

someone just break the jinx of the last few days....update that your visa has been granted today...so that we may continue to have that urge of the grant.......else with passing days the inner self starts prompting that grants for June 2016 are done.....


----------



## Abhi6060

kawal_547 said:


> Visa cap is not for individual codes.
> 
> How can it be?
> 
> Apply some.logic friend.
> 
> Can they restrict you or.your dependants to not to apply for visa else visa cap.will b reached?
> 
> If they were supposed to send 1800 odd invites for 263111 then as per you how many visas did they reserved for 263111?
> 
> Means each invite has a certain number.of visa that can be applied else for remaining invites it will be decided next year? Crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Visa cap is on entire immigration program which includes 189, 190, 489.




This will clear your doubts. 

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning


----------



## ausilover

Abhi6060 said:


> Shall we create a list of applicants with ANZSCO 263111?
> Cuz I haven't seen a grant for them in last one month?
> Please mention your name here, just to know if someone gets a grant, then we too may get it soon.
> 
> 
> Abhishek, on March 7th.
> Piyushanjali, on May 4th.
> Daksh.ch, on Dec 8th.


Please add me. ausilover on March 3rd


----------



## kawal_547

RSK1976 said:


> In that case, why certain friends alone got the VISA CAP mail ? what would be the other cases. May be, the mail will sent to one by one from Individual CO?
> 
> In my case, The CO is not allocated from day 1., ie., for my VISA Lodge Date "26th Feb". Still my application shows as "Application Received" Status. That's why I didn't get any mail or may be still my case is not reviewed by anyone. Hence, these type of VISA CAP mail didn't receive.
> 
> Moreover, Our golden source (Immitracker) didn't have any grant notification from last Friday. that's gives more worry.
> 
> Meanwhile, I have compared the situation last year number. Result as, there are 24 grants provided after 15-Jun-2015 to 30-Jun-2015, mostly offshore and "Days of Visa Grants" is very lesser (ie., minimum days is 36 and Maximum days as 1 year).
> 
> More confusing the figure, but quite interesting  Lets see how it goes. As usual, Waiting for the golden moment. Good luck all.


Bang on

U have all the answers but no answer to link visa cap to code.

People getting delay email is due to their own actions.

I have witnessed that those who are getting delay emails are those who have emailed dibp abt their status.

Have explained the visa cap scenario yday on this forum. 

Read that please.


----------



## aussieby2016

kawal_547 said:


> Bang on
> 
> U have all the answers but no answer to link visa cap to code.
> 
> People getting delay email is due to their own actions.
> 
> I have witnessed that those who are getting delay emails are those who have emailed dibp abt their status.
> 
> Have explained the visa cap scenario yday on this forum.
> 
> Read that please.


not necessarily....I emailed them for status update....got a mail saying its under progress but nowhere did they mention about delay or capping.....


----------



## ronkar12

*Ceiling limit reached *

Hey guys,
I was planning to have my assessment done by this month and launch EOI 1st week of July.
I was under the impression that I would be assessed under 'Electrical Engineer' profile but after googling a bit I see that SCADA/Automation Engineers like me are assessed as 'Industrial Engineer' with ANZSCO code 233513. Occupation ceiling for this ID has reached its limit early May itself. I have my bachelors in 'Electronics and Communication Engineer'.

I will have my assessment done any case by this month. My friend was suggesting me to launch EOI in July and wait...

But what happens then, is there a chance that they will increase the ceiling limit for this occupation?
Does anyone know what happened in the past years in similar situations like this?

Please, any advice/information would be great and helpful to plan my next step...

BR\\


----------



## jairichi

Fresh cap opens on 1st July. Get your assessment done and submit your EOI.


ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> I was planning to have my assessment done by this month and launch EOI 1st week of July.
> I was under the impression that I would be assessed under 'Electrical Engineer' profile but after googling a bit I see that SCADA/Automation Engineers like me are assessed as 'Industrial Engineer' with ANZSCO code 233513. Occupation ceiling for this ID has reached its limit early May itself. I have my bachelors in 'Electronics and Communication Engineer'.
> 
> I will have my assessment done any case by this month. My friend was suggesting me to launch EOI in July and wait...
> 
> But what happens then, is there a chance that they will increase the ceiling limit for this occupation?
> Does anyone know what happened in the past years in similar situations like this?
> 
> Please, any advice/information would be great and helpful to plan my next step...
> 
> BR\\


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Folks.. Every waiting applicant would be doing his/her own research for the reasons of delays and sharing their research results and experiences.

Now its up to us how intelligently we understand these research results and logics. Though we also know that getting into these logics and calculations will only please us and does not get us our GRANTS faster.

Thus if you like any of the calculations you may follow it or you may share your own logics.. But overall no of GRANTs has been considerably decreased at this time of the year that it is clear evident.

All The Best, hope this waiting time will yield us more positive results in future:fingerscrossed:


----------



## raman123456

Industrial Engineer || 60 points || 233511 

25-09-2015 || EOI Submitted (189)
22-11-2015 || EOI Invite 
17-01-2016 || Visa Lodge
05-02-2016 || CO Contact Additional Documents Required
11-02-2016 || Additional Document Submitted
06-06-2016 || STILL WAITING FOR GRANT

08-06-2016 || CALLED DIBP FOR APPLICATION STATUS.. BUT THEY JUST SAY IT IS IN-PROCESS AND WILL RESULTED SOON BY CO


contacted employers (past and current), But no employment verification done

KINDLY GUIDE WHAT TO DO NEXT.......................... ?????????????


----------



## aussieby2016

raman123456 said:


> Industrial Engineer || 60 points || 233511
> 
> 25-09-2015 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 22-11-2015 || EOI Invite
> 17-01-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 05-02-2016 || CO Contact Additional Documents Required
> 11-02-2016 || Additional Document Submitted
> 06-06-2016 || STILL WAITING FOR GRANT
> 
> 08-06-2016 || CALLED DIBP FOR APPLICATION STATUS.. BUT THEY JUST SAY IT IS IN-PROCESS AND WILL RESULTED SOON BY CO
> 
> 
> contacted employers (past and current), But no employment verification done
> 
> KINDLY GUIDE WHAT TO DO NEXT.......................... ?????????????


as all others are doing, WAIT , WAIT and ONLY WAIT!!!!! (sorry I don't mean to be harsh but we have been left with no other option)


----------



## MissionAus_2016

raman123456 said:


> Industrial Engineer || 60 points || 233511
> 
> 25-09-2015 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 22-11-2015 || EOI Invite
> 17-01-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 05-02-2016 || CO Contact Additional Documents Required
> 11-02-2016 || Additional Document Submitted
> 06-06-2016 || STILL WAITING FOR GRANT
> 
> 08-06-2016 || CALLED DIBP FOR APPLICATION STATUS.. BUT THEY JUST SAY IT IS IN-PROCESS AND WILL RESULTED SOON BY CO
> 
> 
> contacted employers (past and current), But no employment verification done
> 
> KINDLY GUIDE WHAT TO DO NEXT.......................... ?????????????


Did DIBP person checked your application by asking you Passport no or he just gave a standard reply?

If he has actually checked your application and then said that it will be resulted soon then for sure(as per my belief) you would get the GRANT by 1st week of July(seeing last year's trend).


----------



## ronkar12

jairichi said:


> Fresh cap opens on 1st July. Get your assessment done and submit your EOI.


Ok, hopefully they do! And my ANZSCO code will be 233511, not 233513 as mentioned in my previous post.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Last grant issued was on 10-Jun-2016.

5 days passed, no grants reported.. :confused2:


----------



## dinusubba

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Last grant issued was on 10-Jun-2016.
> 
> 5 days passed, no grants reported.. :confused2:


This is expected in last two weeks of June. Last two years it is the same case. Rest assured grants will flow in July.


----------



## jschopra

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Did DIBP person checked your application by asking you Passport no or he just gave a standard reply?
> 
> If he has actually checked your application and then said that it will be resulted soon then for sure(as per my belief) you would get the GRANT by 1st week of July(seeing last year's trend).


When I called they checked my application by asking me passport details and all. This was 2nd June. A lot of grants have come and gone. I am still waiting. 

So doesn't matters how they respond. All we can do is wait and plan.


----------



## ronkar12

Hey guys...
Any of you a SCADA/Automation Engineer here?
Some portals say that SCADA Engineer will come under ANZSCO code 233311 (Electrical Engineer), other portals say that they have been assessed under 233511/13 (Industrial/Plant Engineer).
Quite confused on what I should nominate myself to before initiating assessment with EA. 

BR\\


----------



## gnt

aussieby2016 said:


> Control + C and Control + V.....that's what DIBP is doing......received the same reply a few minutes ago...
> 
> "Dear Client,
> Thank you for your email.
> The Department recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern. We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. I understand your concerns and you can be assured that the department will do all we can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> Kind Regards"


Have you send them any follow up email regarding your application?


----------



## aussieby2016

gnt said:


> Have you send them any follow up email regarding your application?


yeah I did...


----------



## arjun09

Hi guys, today i finished 90 days from CO contact. They asked for australia pc and form 80. I provided docs on 30th feb. Should i give them a call regarding this.


----------



## gnt

kawal_547 said:


> Bang on
> 
> U have all the answers but no answer to link visa cap to code.
> 
> People getting delay email is due to their own actions.
> 
> I have witnessed that those who are getting delay emails are those who have emailed dibp abt their status.
> 
> Have explained the visa cap scenario yday on this forum.
> 
> Read that please.


Not necessarily , I email them couple of time and got this response, 



"Your application is currently being processed. You will be contacted if we require further information.

Michael
Position Number: 60004057
Visa Processing Officer, General Skilled Migration Programme Delivery SA
Permanent Visa & Citizenship Programme Branch | Visa and Citizenship Management Division
Visa and Citizenship Services Group
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
P: +61 7 3136 7000 (International) | 1800 720 656 (Australia)"


----------



## aussieby2016

As per users registered in myimmitracker, last year from 1st June 2015 to 30th June 2015, a total of 26 grants were given by DIBP while as only from 1st July to 7th July 2015, a total of 70 grants were given...it clearly indicates that June is going to be a dry time and July grants raining time.....


----------



## aussieby2016

arjun09 said:


> Hi guys, today i finished 90 days from CO contact. They asked for australia pc and form 80. I provided docs on 30th feb. Should i give them a call regarding this.


give it a try.....as 90 days have passed from CO contact.....


----------



## gnt

aussieby2016 said:


> As per users registered in myimmitracker, last year from 1st June 2015 to 30th June 2015, a total of 26 grants were given by DIBP while as only from 1st July to 7th July 2015, a total of 70 grants were given...it clearly indicates that June is going to be a dry time and July grants raining time.....


Hoping for the best ; 

Its only 15 days more wait now for those waiting since Dec , Jan & Feb. 

There will be hardly any grants for the rest of the month.


----------



## Sush1

Michael was only looking at my case and mailed me. 

I want to get Hold of this guy and ask him about the Status.




gnt said:


> Not necessarily , I email them couple of time and got this response,
> 
> 
> 
> "Your application is currently being processed. You will be contacted if we require further information.
> 
> Michael
> Position Number: 60004057
> Visa Processing Officer, General Skilled Migration Programme Delivery SA
> Permanent Visa & Citizenship Programme Branch | Visa and Citizenship Management Division
> Visa and Citizenship Services Group
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> P: +61 7 3136 7000 (International) | 1800 720 656 (Australia)"


----------



## aus-here-i-come

I have accepted the invitation. Is there any time limitations for lodging the application?


----------



## gnt

Sush1 said:


> Michael was only looking at my case and mailed me.
> 
> I want to get Hold of this guy and ask him about the Status.


LOL  

What is your status ; please add your signature


----------



## jairichi

aus-here-i-come said:


> I have accepted the invitation. Is there any time limitations for lodging the application?


60 days.


----------



## Abhi6060

ANZSCO 263111

Daksh.ch, Dec 8. 
Chln.murthy, Jan 29. 
Sarbjass, Feb 19. 
Divtej, Feb 26. 
Ausilover, March 3. 
Abhishek, March 7. 
Piyushanjali, may 4.


----------



## Sush1

Status is Waiting. No Employee Verification till now. 

Signature Added



gnt said:


> LOL
> 
> What is your status ; please add your signature


----------



## Sush1

Chopra Sahab,

Are you thinking to call DIBP again to get the update? 



jschopra said:


> When I called they checked my application by asking me passport details and all. This was 2nd June. A lot of grants have come and gone. I am still waiting.
> 
> So doesn't matters how they respond. All we can do is wait and plan.


----------



## gaurav.career

Hi All ! Can anyone help me providing SD format or sample. I am not able to search / find from anywhere else. Thanking you


----------



## jschopra

Sush1 said:


> Chopra Sahab,
> 
> Are you thinking to call DIBP again to get the update?


On Monday. Just to get an idea. It'll be 87 days from information provided date. So no harm in trying. I will have cleared all 90 days from any milestone. Visa application day, CO contact day and information provided day.

But as the trend is, June is going to be slow. Expecting fireworks in July.


----------



## dakshch

sarbjass said:


> Add my name also.
> 
> 
> 
> Till date there is no employment verification for any employer. How many of you have done with the emp verification.




No verification whatsoever


----------



## Sush1

Give us the update.

Its really hard to keep patience and getting motivated at this time.



jschopra said:


> On Monday. Just to get an idea. It'll be 87 days from information provided date. So no harm in trying. I will have cleared all 90 days from any milestone. Visa application day, CO contact day and information provided day.
> 
> But as the trend is, June is going to be slow. Expecting fireworks in July.


----------



## dakshch

Abhi6060 said:


> ANZSCO 263111
> Daksh.ch, Dec 8.
> Chln.murthy, Jan 29.
> Sarbjass, Feb 19.
> Divtej, Feb 26.
> Abhishek, March 7.
> Piyushanjali, may 4.
> 
> Probably the visa cap for this year has reached for 263111.




But they have been issuing invitations until End of May. Shouldn't they just stop inviting if they have sufficient applications according to the visa cap ?

DIBP works in a mysterious way


----------



## dinusubba

aus-here-i-come said:


> I have accepted the invitation. Is there any time limitations for lodging the application?


60 days to lodge the application. Make sure to submit it before this month end if you are doing so. There is a note on immi site recommending applications that are incomplete to submit before 30th as there is an upgrade planned.


----------



## dakshch

Abhi6060 said:


> ANZSCO 263111
> 
> Daksh.ch, Dec 8.
> Chln.murthy, Jan 29.
> Sarbjass, Feb 19.
> Divtej, Feb 26.
> Ausilover, March 3.
> Abhishek, March 7.
> Piyushanjali, may 4.




Damn... Looks like I am the unluckiest of all when it comes to waiting time amongst 263111


----------



## Thil12

I followed your advice and called DIBP on Friday last week. The lady who answered the phone said they are experiencing delays and there is nothing unusual in my case that i need to be worried about. Almost a week has passed now since my last call and 4 months have passed since lodge 

Regards,
Taniya


----------



## Abhi6060

dakshch said:


> Damn... Looks like I am the unluckiest of all when it comes to waiting time amongst 263111




I hope that you are first person amongst this group to notify us about grant soon.


----------



## sarbjass

dakshch said:


> Damn... Looks like I am the unluckiest of all when it comes to waiting time amongst 263111


Hello Daksh, 
I can understand your agony and pain.
I wish that you will get the grant on the top priority basis when DIBD starts giving the grants.


----------



## anurag.gupta81

A Query - we have around 1000 invitations being sent out every time, but when I see the number of grants, that's way less than the number. 
Any specific reason why?:noidea:


----------



## outworldly cartoon

Guys does anyone have any idea what date(s) will be invitation rounds in july? like for eg in june it was the 8th and the 22nd. 

Thanks


----------



## aussieby2016

anurag.gupta81 said:


> A Query - we have around 1000 invitations being sent out every time, but when I see the number of grants, that's way less than the number.
> Any specific reason why?:noidea:


number of invitations are based on the official website of skill select whereas number of grants are based on a very small fraction of people who have either joined this forum or registered in myimmitracker....there might be lot more grants being given in the background that might not be reflected here or in myimmitracker.....


----------



## sam10

vishnu_vv said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm planning to lodge my visa application in another two days. I've a small doubt regarding my employment proof documents.
> 
> I have a reference letter from my employer, my payslips for 3 years and taxation documents. But since I received my salary in cash, I don't have a bank statement as a proof.
> 
> Are the above mentioned documents enough or is it compulsory to have the bank statement.
> 
> Please clarify this.


Hi vishnu i am also from coimbatore,have you received your visa>?


----------



## aussieby2016

outworldly cartoon said:


> Guys does anyone have any idea what date(s) will be invitation rounds in july? like for eg in june it was the 8th and the 22nd.
> 
> Thanks


skill select shall update the same after the last round of June 2016....keep visiting skill select website for the same after June 2016 but do fill in your EOI (if you planning to do so) before July 2016 starts.....


----------



## gnt

Guys ; 

I have extracted the following info from DIBP website which might help us understand better the delay in grants process. 

"This limit, or cap, applies only for the Migration Programme year in which it is introduced. When a cap is reached, no further visas will be granted in that visa class in the programme year. Although a visa can no longer be granted until the start of the new programme year, processing of applications continues and applicants who meet the requirements then wait in a queue for visa grant consideration in a following year, subject to places becoming available"


----------



## anurag.gupta81

aussieby2016 said:


> number of invitations are based on the official website of skill select whereas number of grants are based on a very small fraction of people who have either joined this forum or registered in myimmitracker....there might be lot more grants being given in the background that might not be reflected here or in myimmitracker.....


ok. So does that mean that myimmitracker is not showing the correct information?

What I understood was that myimmitracker must be having the Database access and analysing the results and displaying the results. But as per your explanation, people who are registered in this forum and on myimmitracker, only their data is considered for calculation.

Is my understanding incorrect?


----------



## Sush1

Your understanding is correct. People registered on Immitracker update the tracker. Immitracker is not accessing any DIBP database. 



anurag.gupta81 said:


> ok. So does that mean that myimmitracker is not showing the correct information?
> 
> What I understood was that myimmitracker must be having the Database access and analysing the results and displaying the results. But as per your explanation, people who are registered in this forum and on myimmitracker, only their data is considered for calculation.
> 
> Is my understanding incorrect?


----------



## dinusubba

anurag.gupta81 said:


> ok. So does that mean that myimmitracker is not showing the correct information?
> 
> What I understood was that myimmitracker must be having the Database access and analysing the results and displaying the results. But as per your explanation, people who are registered in this forum and on myimmitracker, only their data is considered for calculation.
> 
> Is my understanding incorrect?


Noone has access to dibp official database ...haha wish your words come true..immi tracker is used by people like us ..all the data is crowd sourced.


----------



## sarbjass

anurag.gupta81 said:


> ok. So does that mean that myimmitracker is not showing the correct information?
> 
> What I understood was that myimmitracker must be having the Database access and analysing the results and displaying the results. But as per your explanation, people who are registered in this forum and on myimmitracker, only their data is considered for calculation.
> 
> Is my understanding incorrect?


Immigration tracker is not the official website of DIBP. Through immigration tracker the information about the registered users only can be gathered.


----------



## aussieby2016

anurag.gupta81 said:


> ok. So does that mean that myimmitracker is not showing the correct information?
> 
> What I understood was that myimmitracker must be having the Database access and analysing the results and displaying the results. But as per your explanation, people who are registered in this forum and on myimmitracker, only their data is considered for calculation.
> 
> Is my understanding incorrect?


firstly myimmitracker is the best database one can look into for various timelines... secondly everyone who has accepted the invitation from skill select does not necessarily log into myimmitracker or expatforum......there are people who use agents, who are not aware of such forums or who have personal guidance in the form of friends or relatives hence do not need to register in such forums or update data in such databases...but at the same time their cases are processed and they are granted their visas.....this being the reason you see a huge difference between the grants and invitations....
and yes only those who register themselves in myimmitracker only their cases are shown.....


----------



## alexdegzy

anurag.gupta81 said:


> ok. So does that mean that myimmitracker is not showing the correct information?
> 
> 
> 
> What I understood was that myimmitracker must be having the Database access and analysing the results and displaying the results. But as per your explanation, people who are registered in this forum and on myimmitracker, only their data is considered for calculation.
> 
> 
> 
> Is my understanding incorrect?




Myimmitracker is only a fair representation of a bigger picture ,showing a relatively smaller percentage of the real scenario . Whatever inferences drawn per myimmitracker is far from conclusive .


----------



## aussieby2016

gnt said:


> Guys ;
> 
> I have extracted the following info from DIBP website which might help us understand better the delay in grants process.
> 
> "This limit, or cap, applies only for the Migration Programme year in which it is introduced. When a cap is reached, no further visas will be granted in that visa class in the programme year. Although a visa can no longer be granted until the start of the new programme year, processing of applications continues and applicants who meet the requirements then wait in a queue for visa grant consideration in a following year, subject to places becoming available"


what does "subject to places becoming available" mean....if a new programme year is beginning then obviously places would be available....why have they added the last phrase??


----------



## zeeshan355

andreyx108b said:


> People come up with random theories to confuse each other  its too bad((


VERY TRUE...
HALF KNOWLEDGE DANGEROUS...
IF THTS THE CASE ALL WOULD HAVE BEEN MARA AGENTS...
THIS IS PROBLEM WITH US INDIANS, WE JUST BLABBER EVEN IF NOT REQUIRED.:confused2::confused2::confused2:
CARE ABOUT THE AUTHENTICITY OF THE INFORMATION PROVIDED GUYS...
AS FOR SOMEONE ITS JUST ADVICE BUT FOR SOME IT IS A MATTER OF THEIR CAREER.
BETTER BE CAREFUL FIRST HAND...
:boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## anurag.gupta81

Sush1 said:


> Your understanding is correct. People registered on Immitracker update the tracker. Immitracker is not accessing any DIBP database.


So who updates on Myimmitracker? How do they get the data? I created my account but did not enter any information


----------



## jschopra

Thil12 said:


> I followed your advice and called DIBP on Friday last week. The lady who answered the phone said they are experiencing delays and there is nothing unusual in my case that i need to be worried about. Almost a week has passed now since my last call and 4 months have passed since lodge
> 
> Regards,
> Taniya


Hey Taniya,

I'm in the same situation. Its quite evident that June is slow for grants. Hand in there. July will be the month for us.


----------



## pdhadhal

Guys I am adding me to this list for ANZSCO 263111 . 

Daksh.ch, Dec 8.
Chln.murthy, Jan 29.
Sarbjass, Feb 19.
Divtej, Feb 26.
Ausilover, March 3.
Abhishek, March 7.
Piyushanjali, may 4.
pdhadhal , May 4 .


----------



## zeeshan355

aussieby2016 said:


> skill select shall update the same after the last round of june 2016....keep visiting skill select website for the same after june 2016 but do fill in your eoi (if you planning to do so) before july 2016 starts.....


it is normally 2nd and 4th wednesday each month


----------



## aussieby2016

zeeshan355 said:


> it is normally 2nd and 4th wednesday each month


only since last 4 months.....during jan 16 and dec 15 it was 2nd and 4th Friday......so no confirm conclusions.....best is to keep checking......


----------



## Thil12

zeeshan355 said:


> VERY TRUE...
> HALF KNOWLEDGE DANGEROUS...
> IF THTS THE CASE ALL WOULD HAVE BEEN MARA AGENTS...
> THIS IS PROBLEM WITH US INDIANS, WE JUST BLABBER EVEN IF NOT REQUIRED.:confused2::confused2::confused2:
> CARE ABOUT THE AUTHENTICITY OF THE INFORMATION PROVIDED GUYS...
> AS FOR SOMEONE ITS JUST ADVICE BUT FOR SOME IT IS A MATTER OF THEIR CAREER.
> BETTER BE CAREFUL FIRST HAND...
> :boxing::boxing::boxing:


I agree with you Zeeshan... My two cents for whatever its worth... whatever be the advice and info given by anyone whether the agent or the DIBP site or the forum, DIBP are going to work on their own timelines.. After lodging my application I've come to understand their working defies every known logic. We can go on debating about cap and no cap, at the end of the day our debates dont matter. 
The only thing that we could all do is prepare for the future! 
Some of us on the forum could become registered agents too :eyebrows:


----------



## Thil12

jschopra said:


> Hey Taniya,
> 
> I'm in the same situation. Its quite evident that June is slow for grants. Hand in there. July will be the month for us.


Fingers crossed Chopra Ji... Lets hope & pray for better days ahead!


----------



## RSK1976

Hi Friends,

I got the call from Australia Embassy (Delhi - Mr. Amanth) today morning around 11:30 IST. for the employee verification.

Initially asked about the DOB and confirmed my Name, The call got disconnected due to mobile network issue and again he called and continue the conversation about the 

Enquired about 

1. dependent details
2. Company wise experience details
3. Designation details with year and Roles and responsibilities for each designation. 
4. CTC

the call went around 10 mins. and finally, he will get back to us if anything needed.

Today, I have validated my Current and Previous org. HR. they didn't received any calls or mails related to employment verification.

Experts, please advise, what is the next step/timelines to get the grant.

VISA LODGED : 26th Feb '16
Status : Application Received
Called DIBP : 30/May/16
Employement verification : applicant level - 15/06/2016
Grant : xxx
IED : xxx


----------



## Prash2533

RSK1976 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got the call from Australia Embassy (Delhi - Mr. Amanth) today morning around 11:30 IST. for the employee verification.
> 
> Initially asked about the DOB and confirmed my Name, The call got disconnected due to mobile network issue and again he called and continue the conversation about the
> 
> Enquired about
> 
> 1. dependent details
> 2. Company wise experience details
> 3. Designation details with year and Roles and responsibilities for each designation.
> 4. CTC
> 
> the call went around 10 mins. and finally, he will get back to us if anything needed.
> 
> Today, I have validated my Current and Previous org. HR. they didn't received any calls or mails related to employment verification.
> 
> Experts, please advise, what is the next step/timelines to get the grant.
> 
> VISA LODGED : 26th Feb '16
> Status : Application Received
> Called DIBP : 30/May/16
> Employement verification : applicant level - 15/06/2016
> Grant : xxx
> IED : xxx


The next step is Wait..........


----------



## Prash2533

anurag.gupta81 said:


> So who updates on Myimmitracker? How do they get the data? I created my account but did not enter any information


You will have to update it yourself about your data.


----------



## Prash2533

outworldly cartoon said:


> Guys does anyone have any idea what date(s) will be invitation rounds in july? like for eg in june it was the 8th and the 22nd.
> 
> Thanks


It will be updated on DIBP site.


----------



## Satya S

Manu2015 said:


> Did anybody call DIBP today???


I called DIBP and asked them about the status. 

They said "we received all the documents from your side,as of now no further documents are required, if anything is required CO will contact you"

I asked them approximately how much time will it take for an application then he said "75% of the cases it's in 3 months but it's case to case. 

so finally understood that, the WAIT game is still ON :juggle:

--
Visa application - processing from GSM Brisbane (DIBP)
25 Dec 2015: EOI for 189 
21 Jan 2016: Invitation 189
22 Feb 2016: Visa lodged
28 Feb 2016: Medical
05 Mar 2016: Spouse Medical
18 Apr 2016: CO Contacted for additional information (Form 80, Spouce - English Proficiency and Qatar PCC) 
08 May 2016: Submitted the requested information 
XX XX XXXX: Waiting for :second:


----------



## Tarun1410

RSK1976 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got the call from Australia Embassy (Delhi - Mr. Amanth) today morning around 11:30 IST. for the employee verification.
> 
> Initially asked about the DOB and confirmed my Name, The call got disconnected due to mobile network issue and again he called and continue the conversation about the
> 
> Enquired about
> 
> 1. dependent details
> 2. Company wise experience details
> 3. Designation details with year and Roles and responsibilities for each designation.
> 4. CTC
> 
> the call went around 10 mins. and finally, he will get back to us if anything needed.
> 
> Today, I have validated my Current and Previous org. HR. they didn't received any calls or mails related to employment verification.
> 
> Experts, please advise, what is the next step/timelines to get the grant.
> 
> VISA LODGED : 26th Feb '16
> Status : Application Received
> Called DIBP : 30/May/16
> Employement verification : applicant level - 15/06/2016
> Grant : xxx
> IED : xxx


The same happened with me... I got my grant in 5 days.. hope the same for you


----------



## MissionAus_2016

RSK1976 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got the call from Australia Embassy (Delhi - Mr. Amanth) today morning around 11:30 IST. for the employee verification.
> 
> Initially asked about the DOB and confirmed my Name, The call got disconnected due to mobile network issue and again he called and continue the conversation about the
> 
> Enquired about
> 
> 1. dependent details
> 2. Company wise experience details
> 3. Designation details with year and Roles and responsibilities for each designation.
> 4. CTC
> 
> the call went around 10 mins. and finally, he will get back to us if anything needed.
> 
> Today, I have validated my Current and Previous org. HR. they didn't received any calls or mails related to employment verification.
> 
> Experts, please advise, what is the next step/timelines to get the grant.
> 
> VISA LODGED : 26th Feb '16
> Status : Application Received
> Called DIBP : 30/May/16
> Employement verification : applicant level - 15/06/2016
> Grant : xxx
> IED : xxx


You and me have same date of visa lodge.. no verification for me though, even I have not heard from DIBP since long


----------



## dufferdev

Hi I have a quick question, I got a case officer appointed on 10th may, asking for PCC and medicals , which I uploaded on 16th may. My question is do we have to respond to CO in writing or just upload the documents and intimate them.?


----------



## RSK1976

Thanks tarun and jitin


----------



## pirata

dufferdev said:


> Hi I have a quick question, I got a case officer appointed on 10th may, asking for PCC and medicals , which I uploaded on 16th may. My question is do we have to respond to CO in writing or just upload the documents and intimate them.?


Upload it and click on "information provided" button. I also would send by email just be extra sure or at least inform them that you have sent the requested info.


----------



## pirata

Hi guys,

Today, I’m kicking myself in the nuts!! I made such a dumb mistake that I can’t stop blaming myself or it, but I’ll describe it so others won’t make it.

I forgot to send my PTE score report via the OFFICIAL Pearson website….. 

The CO contacted me this morning asking for the PTE report. The worst part is that I lost the chance of getting a direct grant and this will most likely further delay my application.

When I filled my application, I uploaded my report and thought it was enough because:

1)	There is an appropriate folder to upload it.
2)	I read on the forum that many times the CO would ask for it even though people had sent through the official Pearson website.
3)	I thought that DIBP would be able to check the report anytime they wanted.
4)	From the time I took the test until the date I filled the PTE it was a couple of months and I ended up forgetting to send the report.
To add to my frustration, I waited a couple of extra weeks before lodging my visa application because I wanted to make sure I had ALL the docs (and the medical exam took a little long to schedule) and then when I thought I had done a good job and sent everything they could ask for, I’m surprised with this additional request. Grrrrrr!!!

*WARNING:*
*Make sure you send your report via the Pearson website and also upload it in your visa application, just to be extra cautious.*

Anyway, now back to the waiting game.
Cheers,

Below an extract on how to send your scores to DIBP:

------------------------------
Please send us a secure copy of your PTE Academic test results through your online PTE Academic account so that we can verify them. 
• To do so, log on to your account by visiting Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic) :: Pearson VUE and sign in 
• Once logged in, click "Send Scores" 
• Type DIBP in the field marked "Institution/Organization/Department/School" and click “Search" 
• Tick the box next to our name when it appears in the list. 
• Scroll down the page and then click “Next” and then “Next” again to confirm. 
--------------------------------------


----------



## Sanjeevdudi

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys...
> Any of you a SCADA/Automation Engineer here?
> Some portals say that SCADA Engineer will come under ANZSCO code 233311 (Electrical Engineer), other portals say that they have been assessed under 233511/13 (Industrial/Plant Engineer).
> Quite confused on what I should nominate myself to before initiating assessment with EA.
> 
> BR\\


I think yours should be electronis engg


----------



## dakshch

Abhi6060 said:


> ANZSCO 263111
> 
> Daksh.ch, Dec 8.
> Chln.murthy, Jan 29.
> Sarbjass, Feb 19.
> Divtej, Feb 26.
> Ausilover, March 3.
> Abhishek, March 7.
> Piyushanjali, may 4.




How many of you have had an employment verification of any kind ??


----------



## dakshch

pirata said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today, I’m kicking myself in the nuts!! I made such a dumb mistake that I can’t stop blaming myself or it, but I’ll describe it so others won’t make it.
> 
> I forgot to send my PTE score report via the OFFICIAL Pearson website…..
> 
> The CO contacted me this morning asking for the PTE report. The worst part is that I lost the chance of getting a direct grant and this will most likely further delay my application.
> 
> When I filled my application, I uploaded my report and thought it was enough because:
> 
> 1)There is an appropriate folder to upload it.
> 2)I read on the forum that many times the CO would ask for it even though people had sent through the official Pearson website.
> 3)I thought that DIBP would be able to check the report anytime they wanted.
> 4)From the time I took the test until the date I filled the PTE it was a couple of months and I ended up forgetting to send the report.
> To add to my frustration, I waited a couple of extra weeks before lodging my visa application because I wanted to make sure I had ALL the docs (and the medical exam took a little long to schedule) and then when I thought I had done a good job and sent everything they could ask for, I’m surprised with this additional request. Grrrrrr!!!
> 
> *WARNING:*
> *Make sure you send your report via the Pearson website and also upload it in your visa application, just to be extra cautious.*
> 
> Anyway, now back to the waiting game.
> Cheers,
> 
> Below an extract on how to send your scores to DIBP:
> 
> ------------------------------
> Please send us a secure copy of your PTE Academic test results through your online PTE Academic account so that we can verify them.
> • To do so, log on to your account by visiting Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic) :: Pearson VUE and sign in
> • Once logged in, click "Send Scores"
> • Type DIBP in the field marked "Institution/Organization/Department/School" and click “Search"
> • Tick the box next to our name when it appears in the list.
> • Scroll down the page and then click “Next” and then “Next” again to confirm.
> --------------------------------------




I had CO contact 11 January 2016 for PTE score to be sent. Nothing after that and its been more than 5 months since.

I everyday wonder, what if my agent had not forgotten to send the PTe score ?? Could it have been a direct grant in January itself ??


----------



## pirata

Yep, it could very well be that you would have received a direct grant, but then after 5 months you should have gotten it anyway.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

lets wait it out.... 



jschopra said:


> On Monday. Just to get an idea. It'll be 87 days from information provided date. So no harm in trying. I will have cleared all 90 days from any milestone. Visa application day, CO contact day and information provided day.
> 
> But as the trend is, June is going to be slow. Expecting fireworks in July.


----------



## outworldly cartoon

pirata said:


> *WARNING:*
> *Make sure you send your report via the Pearson website and also upload it in your visa application, just to be extra cautious.*
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------



You scare me man, freaking PTE sent my scores Automatically to DIBP just because I chose my country of preference as Australia. 
They did not even take my permission and said that its automatic, cant help it and it has been sent to DIBP already. 

Now, will I be able to actually submit the scores when I lodge my visa? Cause someone else said that PTE allows you to send your scores to a particular institution only once.


----------



## aimaustralia

Hi Pirata What is difference between documents frontloaded and documents uploaded. I lodged my visa on June 1 and uploaded documents on June 14, but no CO contact yet.


----------



## Vakymy

pirata said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today, I’m kicking myself in the nuts!! I made such a dumb mistake that I can’t stop blaming myself or it, but I’ll describe it so others won’t make it.
> 
> I forgot to send my PTE score report via the OFFICIAL Pearson website…..
> 
> The CO contacted me this morning asking for the PTE report. The worst part is that I lost the chance of getting a direct grant and this will most likely further delay my application.
> 
> When I filled my application, I uploaded my report and thought it was enough because:
> 
> 1)	There is an appropriate folder to upload it.
> 2)	I read on the forum that many times the CO would ask for it even though people had sent through the official Pearson website.
> 3)	I thought that DIBP would be able to check the report anytime they wanted.
> 4)	From the time I took the test until the date I filled the PTE it was a couple of months and I ended up forgetting to send the report.
> To add to my frustration, I waited a couple of extra weeks before lodging my visa application because I wanted to make sure I had ALL the docs (and the medical exam took a little long to schedule) and then when I thought I had done a good job and sent everything they could ask for, I’m surprised with this additional request. Grrrrrr!!!
> 
> *WARNING:*
> *Make sure you send your report via the Pearson website and also upload it in your visa application, just to be extra cautious.*
> 
> Anyway, now back to the waiting game.
> Cheers,
> 
> Below an extract on how to send your scores to DIBP:
> 
> ------------------------------
> Please send us a secure copy of your PTE Academic test results through your online PTE Academic account so that we can verify them.
> • To do so, log on to your account by visiting Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic) :: Pearson VUE and sign in
> • Once logged in, click "Send Scores"
> • Type DIBP in the field marked "Institution/Organization/Department/School" and click “Search"
> • Tick the box next to our name when it appears in the list.
> • Scroll down the page and then click “Next” and then “Next” again to confirm.
> --------------------------------------


For a moment there i thought i hadn't sent and tried again just to avoid another 28days delay and got this

"A Score Report may only be sent to a recipient once. The Score Report has already been sent to Department of Immigration and Border Protection - DIBP - Visa Applications. Please remove the recipient(s) from the order."

now am sure


----------



## jayk87

RSK1976 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got the call from Australia Embassy (Delhi - Mr. Amanth) today morning around 11:30 IST. for the employee verification.
> 
> Initially asked about the DOB and confirmed my Name, The call got disconnected due to mobile network issue and again he called and continue the conversation about the
> 
> Enquired about
> 
> 1. dependent details
> 2. Company wise experience details
> 3. Designation details with year and Roles and responsibilities for each designation.
> 4. CTC
> 
> the call went around 10 mins. and finally, he will get back to us if anything needed.
> 
> Today, I have validated my Current and Previous org. HR. they didn't received any calls or mails related to employment verification.
> 
> Experts, please advise, what is the next step/timelines to get the grant.
> 
> VISA LODGED : 26th Feb '16
> Status : Application Received
> Called DIBP : 30/May/16
> Employement verification : applicant level - 15/06/2016
> Grant : xxx
> IED : xxx


Could you please mention these please? It will be useful for many members here.
- Your ANZCO code? 
- Which Category have you applied in? 
- What's your total number of points?
:help::help:


----------



## Vakymy

dakshch said:


> How many of you have had an employment verification of any kind ??


The local embassy called my Manager on 12th April till date status still 'application received' 63days later and 98days from lodgment.


----------



## Vakymy

I claimed 10points for employment and the only evidence i attached was reference letter from employer plus the verification call done by local embassy. Could this be the reason for delay? why have they not asked for additional documents which i do not have since i couldn't trace my appointment letter and we are paid in cash as well (i have been working for a small company which i assisted owner set up and we started off as 2 employees and now we are 4) bank statements only show a few mobile transactions from my employer who is an individual (Though he did confirm he doesn't issue payslips)

What other evidence can i offer given in my country, tax returns have been manual. Any ideas as i wait (assuming they will ask for additional information after 100+days)?


----------



## MissionAus_2016

The positives I take from your post is that COs are still working on our cases even though they are not issuing grants in these last days of the year. Its good that if they get all the documentation completed in these days as then they will just start issuing GRANTS in July.

Its like getting all the files ready before the day when approval will be issued !!




pirata said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today, I’m kicking myself in the nuts!! I made such a dumb mistake that I can’t stop blaming myself or it, but I’ll describe it so others won’t make it.
> 
> I forgot to send my PTE score report via the OFFICIAL Pearson website…..
> 
> The CO contacted me this morning asking for the PTE report. The worst part is that I lost the chance of getting a direct grant and this will most likely further delay my application.
> 
> When I filled my application, I uploaded my report and thought it was enough because:
> 
> 1)	There is an appropriate folder to upload it.
> 2)	I read on the forum that many times the CO would ask for it even though people had sent through the official Pearson website.
> 3)	I thought that DIBP would be able to check the report anytime they wanted.
> 4)	From the time I took the test until the date I filled the PTE it was a couple of months and I ended up forgetting to send the report.
> To add to my frustration, I waited a couple of extra weeks before lodging my visa application because I wanted to make sure I had ALL the docs (and the medical exam took a little long to schedule) and then when I thought I had done a good job and sent everything they could ask for, I’m surprised with this additional request. Grrrrrr!!!
> 
> *WARNING:*
> *Make sure you send your report via the Pearson website and also upload it in your visa application, just to be extra cautious.*
> 
> Anyway, now back to the waiting game.
> Cheers,
> 
> Below an extract on how to send your scores to DIBP:
> 
> ------------------------------
> Please send us a secure copy of your PTE Academic test results through your online PTE Academic account so that we can verify them.
> • To do so, log on to your account by visiting Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic) :: Pearson VUE and sign in
> • Once logged in, click "Send Scores"
> • Type DIBP in the field marked "Institution/Organization/Department/School" and click “Search"
> • Tick the box next to our name when it appears in the list.
> • Scroll down the page and then click “Next” and then “Next” again to confirm.
> --------------------------------------


----------



## MissionAus_2016

dakshch said:


> I had CO contact 11 January 2016 for PTE score to be sent. Nothing after that and its been more than 5 months since.
> 
> I everyday wonder, what if my agent had not forgotten to send the PTe score ?? Could it have been a direct grant in January itself ??


Buddy how can agent send the PTE score, its us who login to our PTE account and send the scores, unless we have shared our PTE account details with agent.. which is rarest of rare.

Agent just uploads the PTE report on IMMI account.

Or Please correct me if my understanding is wrong.


----------



## pirata

aimaustralia said:


> Hi Pirata What is difference between documents frontloaded and documents uploaded. I lodged my visa on June 1 and uploaded documents on June 14, but no CO contact yet.


HI,

frontloading just means that you submitt all possible documents upfront before the CO being assigned or asking for anything. This way you speed up the process and might even get a direct grant.


----------



## jairichi

aimaustralia said:


> Hi Pirata What is difference between documents frontloaded and documents uploaded. I lodged my visa on June 1 and uploaded documents on June 14, but no CO contact yet.


If you upload all documents before contacted by CO it is upfront loading of documents.


----------



## Abhi6060

dakshch said:


> How many of you have had an employment verification of any kind ??




Not for me.


----------



## chln.murthy

dakshch said:


> How many of you have had an employment verification of any kind ??


No Employment verification till date :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Abhi6060

jitinbhasin21 said:


> The positives I take from your post is that COs are still working on our cases even though they are not issuing grants in these last days of the year. Its good that if they get all the documentation completed in these days as then they will just start issuing GRANTS in July.
> 
> 
> 
> Its like getting all the files ready before the day when approval will be issued !!




Your message relieved me to some extent. Hope it works that way.


----------



## Viaan

Hi

Today i got IMMI Assessment Commence mail from GSM brisbane, is it a good thing or bad 

Viaan


----------



## Viaan

Hi guys,

Today i got a IMMI Assessment Commence mail from Brisbane, is it good thing or bad?


Viaan


----------



## Sahiledge

Viaan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today i got a IMMI Assessment Commence mail from Brisbane, is it good thing or bad?
> 
> Viaan


Good thing that your assessment is alive, bad thing that you still can't have any idea about how long you still need to wait.


----------



## kawal_547

Viaan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today i got a IMMI Assessment Commence mail from Brisbane, is it good thing or bad?
> 
> Viaan


Have u read the Immi commencement email?

Is it talking anything against or negative for you?

I gues it is saying that CO has taken your case and has started working on it.

Isn't it a positive sign?

Common man.....be positive n logical.


----------



## Viaan

kawal_547 said:


> Have u read the Immi commencement email?
> 
> Is it talking anything against or negative for you?
> 
> I gues it is saying that CO has taken your case and has started working on it.
> 
> Isn't it a positive sign?
> 
> Common man.....be positive n logical.


Yeah i am happy that at least i got to know that someone is looking into my application


----------



## RSK1976

jayk87 said:


> Could you please mention these please? It will be useful for many members here.
> - Your ANZCO code?
> - Which Category have you applied in?
> - What's your total number of points?
> :help::help:


ANZSCO - 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
PTE : 14 Jan 2015 (79 Points)
Invite for 189 - 18 Feb 2016 (70 Points)
Visa Lodged - 26 Feb 2016
Status : Application Received till now
Called DIBP : 30 May 2016 
Verification Call : 15 Jun 2016 (received the Call from Australia Embassy)
Employer Verification : Not happened yet
Grant : Waiting
IED : Waiting


----------



## Tarun1410

Viaan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today i got a IMMI Assessment Commence mail from Brisbane, is it good thing or bad?
> 
> 
> Viaan


It is a good thing !


----------



## dheeraj81

pirata said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today, I’m kicking myself in the nuts!! I made such a dumb mistake that I can’t stop blaming myself or it, but I’ll describe it so others won’t make it.
> 
> I forgot to send my PTE score report via the OFFICIAL Pearson website…..
> 
> The CO contacted me this morning asking for the PTE report. The worst part is that I lost the chance of getting a direct grant and this will most likely further delay my application.
> 
> When I filled my application, I uploaded my report and thought it was enough because:
> 
> 1)	There is an appropriate folder to upload it.
> 2)	I read on the forum that many times the CO would ask for it even though people had sent through the official Pearson website.
> 3)	I thought that DIBP would be able to check the report anytime they wanted.
> 4)	From the time I took the test until the date I filled the PTE it was a couple of months and I ended up forgetting to send the report.
> To add to my frustration, I waited a couple of extra weeks before lodging my visa application because I wanted to make sure I had ALL the docs (and the medical exam took a little long to schedule) and then when I thought I had done a good job and sent everything they could ask for, I’m surprised with this additional request. Grrrrrr!!!
> 
> *WARNING:*
> *Make sure you send your report via the Pearson website and also upload it in your visa application, just to be extra cautious.*
> 
> Anyway, now back to the waiting game.
> Cheers,
> 
> Below an extract on how to send your scores to DIBP:
> 
> ------------------------------
> Please send us a secure copy of your PTE Academic test results through your online PTE Academic account so that we can verify them.
> • To do so, log on to your account by visiting Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic) :: Pearson VUE and sign in
> • Once logged in, click "Send Scores"
> • Type DIBP in the field marked "Institution/Organization/Department/School" and click “Search"
> • Tick the box next to our name when it appears in the list.
> • Scroll down the page and then click “Next” and then “Next” again to confirm.
> --------------------------------------


I think it is automatically sent if you properly specify the reason of taking this test while registration of exam.. as far as i remember i have specified reason as immigration and country as Australia...
Now when i tried to do it manually it says report has already been sent..


----------



## PunjabiAussie

dheeraj81 said:


> I think it is automatically sent if you properly specify the reason of taking this test while registration of exam.. as far as i remember i have specified reason as immigration and country as Australia...
> Now when i tried to do it manually it says report has already been sent..


Hello Friends,

Can we somehow track all folks who have submitted EOI for 189 after 15 april 2016 ?
We can then be in sync when invites start again in july and acan estimate when our turn will come?

Please add me, if already some tracker is there.


Ielts- 7 each : 30/05/2016
EOI submitted- 189- 65 pts : 7/06/2016
Invite::fingerscrossed:
Visa Lodge:


----------



## kawal_547

PunjabiAussie said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Can we somehow track all folks who have submitted EOI for 189 after 15 april 2016 ?
> We can then be in sync when invites start again in july and acan estimate when our turn will come?
> 
> Please add me, if already some tracker is there.
> 
> Ielts- 7 each : 30/05/2016
> EOI submitted- 189- 65 pts : 7/06/2016
> Invite::fingerscrossed:
> Visa Lodge:


There are close to 2000 invites send out every month.

Anybody thinks that what %age of data this site represents?

Do we have 2000 "different" people reporting their invites on this site? 

Or do we have 10000 people reporting on this site that they have filed their EOI?

We have few scores of different people each month, not even in hundreds.

We largely see same set of people interacting with each other every day.

However to have any study or to analyze as u asked, we need at least few hundred different people each month who have filed their EOI or got the invite which is I guess 10-20% of the total EOI filed or invite sent each month.

By the way even 10-20% unique data if available still does not count for valid analysis.

N here currently we have around 1-2% of total data on this site .


----------



## kanz12

chln.murthy said:


> No Employment verification till date :fingerscrossed:


 Something abt Jan applicants. No emp verification. No grants.yet :juggle:


----------



## Sahiledge

kanz12 said:


> Something abt Jan applicants. No emp verification. No grants.yet :juggle:


You people must be the first to get off the waiting room in july.


----------



## PunjabiAussie

kawal_547 said:


> There are close to 2000 invites send out every month.
> 
> Anybody thinks that what %age of data this site represents?
> 
> Do we have 2000 "different" people reporting their invites on this site?
> 
> .


Thanks Kawal for your inputs, i fully agree with you but adding different people every month is not in our hands.. we can best do what we can.

just observed mate, its taking bit long for your case isn't it ?


----------



## kanz12

Sahiledge said:


> You people must be the first to get off the waiting room in july.


Hoping against hopeth! 
But also it soo less time to wrap up especially when you don't live in India. I'am stuck between proceeding and not. Anyways hope something positive comes up for all those who are waiting for soo long.


----------



## PunjabiAussie

Friends,

For Evidence of English language ability – dependent applicant(s) . can you please share format if anybody had it written from college or university ? it will be highly appreciable.

Also is there any wats app group for 189 applicants?


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Viaan said:


> Hi
> 
> Today i got IMMI Assessment Commence mail from GSM brisbane, is it a good thing or bad
> 
> Viaan


Again a positive sign that GSM teams are working in year end..


----------



## panna

1 Grant reported on 2015 forum today.


----------



## PunjabiAussie

*query*

Friends,

For Evidence of English language ability – dependent applicant(s) . can you please share format if anybody had it written from college or university ? it will be highly appreciable.

Also on website its written that "If you will not be providing evidence a dependent applicant has Functional English, you should advise that you will pay the second instalment of the visa application charge."

anybody having idea what is second instalment of the visa application charge amounts to ?

Also is there any whats app group for 189 applicants?


----------



## dakshch

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Buddy how can agent send the PTE score, its us who login to our PTE account and send the scores, unless we have shared our PTE account details with agent.. which is rarest of rare.
> 
> 
> 
> Agent just uploads the PTE report on IMMI account.
> 
> 
> 
> Or Please correct me if my understanding is wrong.




The agent is supposed to inform us to send the score via PTE website which my agent did not. Also I had shared my PTe login with my agent because I had created a new id just for this. He did none of these.

Manual submission of PTE score is usually not accepted if you have a high score and CO contacts you to send the score via PTE website.


----------



## kanz12

PunjabiAussie said:


> Friends,
> 
> For Evidence of English language ability – dependent applicant(s) . can you please share format if anybody had it written from college or university ? it will be highly appreciable.
> 
> Also is there any wats app group for 189 applicants?


On College head

STUDY CERTIFICATE

(To whomsoever it may concern)

This is to certify that (Client name e.g Miss. Sonam Hanamsagar) (Father name,

e.g D/O Ganapati) was a bonified student of this institution she has completed

{(Course name e.g BBA – I year BBA – III year (First to six semester)} course for

the (duration e.g AY 2008-2011)

The duration of the degree course was (duration in number e.g 3 years) and the

medium of instruction during (duration in number e.g three years) was – English

As per college records her date of birth is ___________.

PRINCIPAL


----------



## dakshch

pirata said:


> Yep, it could very well be that you would have received a direct grant, but then after 5 months you should have gotten it anyway.




Well nothing so far. No grant, no verification, no progress at all. 
192 days after visa lodged and 162 days after CO contact.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

PunjabiAussie said:


> Friends,
> 
> For Evidence of English language ability – dependent applicant(s) . can you please share format if anybody had it written from college or university ? it will be highly appreciable.
> 
> Also on website its written that "If you will not be providing evidence a dependent applicant has Functional English, you should advise that you will pay the second instalment of the visa application charge."
> 
> anybody having idea what is second instalment of the visa application charge amounts to ?
> 
> Also is there any whats app group for 189 applicants?


Here it is for your reference:


TO WHOM SO EVER IT MAY CONCERN

This is to certify that Ms. XXXXXXXXXXXX (Roll No. XXXXX, Enrollment No. XXXXXXX) was a bonafide student of XXXXXXXXXX which is affiliated to XXXXXXX UNIVERSITY, XXXXXXXX, has been awarded BACHELOR OF XXXXXXXX degree which was completed in the year XXXXXX. 

The medium of instruction of the course was English.

Sign
Name of the Principal
Designation


----------



## anurag.gupta81

kanz12 said:


> On College head
> 
> STUDY CERTIFICATE
> 
> (To whomsoever it may concern)
> 
> This is to certify that (Client name e.g Miss. Sonam Hanamsagar) (Father name,
> 
> e.g D/O Ganapati) was a bonified student of this institution she has completed
> 
> {(Course name e.g BBA – I year BBA – III year (First to six semester)} course for
> 
> the (duration e.g AY 2008-2011)
> 
> The duration of the degree course was (duration in number e.g 3 years) and the
> 
> medium of instruction during (duration in number e.g three years) was – English
> 
> As per college records her date of birth is ___________.
> 
> PRINCIPAL


And also please make sure that you have the college seal as well with date stamped on it. ON the college letter head.

The college normally have a defined format for the same. Also there are colleges who suggest that they can only give it in hindi(in case of government college) so you need to be ready for all the hiccups.


----------



## conjoinme

outworldly cartoon said:


> You scare me man, freaking PTE sent my scores Automatically to DIBP just because I chose my country of preference as Australia.
> They did not even take my permission and said that its automatic, cant help it and it has been sent to DIBP already.
> 
> Now, will I be able to actually submit the scores when I lodge my visa? Cause someone else said that PTE allows you to send your scores to a particular institution only once.


You can submit only once and if in your pte account it shows already submitted you can't do anything. Just ensure you upload the result pdf as well so that CO is able to get details from pdf and validate from the database wherever it is stored once pte sends it to them. Good Luck!


----------



## conjoinme

Viaan said:


> Hi
> 
> Today i got IMMI Assessment Commence mail from GSM brisbane, is it a good thing or bad
> 
> Viaan


Nothing can be predicted. I got this email and got grant after 30 days approx. There are ppl who got grant after a week as well and there are cases who waited 3 months.
The only this is certain that since your case can't be decided immediately it has been allocated and that's the intimation for the same.


----------



## kamalendra

Just comparing the March applicants of 2015 and 2016 as data available in myimmitracker.com ,,,,, Except 5-7% of applicants, applicant seems to get cleared on july,,,,, hope all the applicants of this FY get their grant in july,


----------



## sridevimca20022

kamalendra said:


> Just comparing the March applicants of 2015 and 2016 as data available in myimmitracker.com ,,,,, Except 5-7% of applicants, applicant seems to get cleared on july,,,,, hope all the applicants of this FY get their grant in july,



Hi All,

some good news from my end after 110 days of wait...I checked with the previous employer , they received the emails for verification from DIBP.So it looks like the verification is going on .Coincidentally, I caledl DIBP on 2nd of June , yesterday when I checked with my previous employer , I came to know that the verification is going on.Though not sure my call to DIBP caused them to look into my application....

Anyway experts can you comment after verification , in how many days we need to wait.


----------



## kawal_547

PunjabiAussie said:


> Thanks Kawal for your inputs, i fully agree with you but adding different people every month is not in our hands.. we can best do what we can.
> 
> just observed mate, its taking bit long for your case isn't it ?


Thx friend.

I pray.....they take as much time...but come out positive.

Pray the same for.u n others.


----------



## sarbjass

I have called to DIBP today morning, but again I got the standard response. Lady said we are working on your case but can't share the exact timelines of clearance. However, she told that she put a note on my application to process it as soon as possible. When I asked her about the delays and visa caps regarding issuing visas nowadays she said there is nothing like that.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

pirata said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today, I’m kicking myself in the nuts!! I made such a dumb mistake that I can’t stop blaming myself or it, but I’ll describe it so others won’t make it.
> 
> I forgot to send my PTE score report via the OFFICIAL Pearson website…..
> 
> The CO contacted me this morning asking for the PTE report. The worst part is that I lost the chance of getting a direct grant and this will most likely further delay my application.
> 
> When I filled my application, I uploaded my report and thought it was enough because:
> 
> 1)	There is an appropriate folder to upload it.
> 2)	I read on the forum that many times the CO would ask for it even though people had sent through the official Pearson website.
> 3)	I thought that DIBP would be able to check the report anytime they wanted.
> 4)	From the time I took the test until the date I filled the PTE it was a couple of months and I ended up forgetting to send the report.
> To add to my frustration, I waited a couple of extra weeks before lodging my visa application because I wanted to make sure I had ALL the docs (and the medical exam took a little long to schedule) and then when I thought I had done a good job and sent everything they could ask for, I’m surprised with this additional request. Grrrrrr!!!
> 
> *WARNING:*
> *Make sure you send your report via the Pearson website and also upload it in your visa application, just to be extra cautious.*
> 
> Anyway, now back to the waiting game.
> Cheers,
> 
> Below an extract on how to send your scores to DIBP:
> 
> ------------------------------
> Please send us a secure copy of your PTE Academic test results through your online PTE Academic account so that we can verify them.
> • To do so, log on to your account by visiting Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic) :: Pearson VUE and sign in
> • Once logged in, click "Send Scores"
> • Type DIBP in the field marked "Institution/Organization/Department/School" and click “Search"
> • Tick the box next to our name when it appears in the list.
> • Scroll down the page and then click “Next” and then “Next” again to confirm.
> --------------------------------------


brother Your are not alone. exactly same thing happened with me. i am also in the waiting game.


----------



## MsmSoe

jayk87 said:


> I've got the same mail today. My questions is :
> Does it mean our applications will be continued into the year 2016-17 and provided visa based on the allocations for 2016-17? Or are we supposed to cancel this application and apply again for 2016-17?


Nope.. Not necessarily.... They just want to inform us that there's gonna be some delay.. let's just keep waiting....  

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Sush1

Have you called or mailed DIBP ?



dakshch said:


> Well nothing so far. No grant, no verification, no progress at all.
> 192 days after visa lodged and 162 days after CO contact.


----------



## mr.prithviraj

*Skill Select type for System Support Engineer*

Dear Friends,

I am in process of Skills Assessment. I have more than 8 years experience as system support engineer for Microsoft Servers, Virtualization, Storage and Networking. 

In my Offer letter and Experience letter, designation is "System Support Engineer"

Please guide me which skills code i have to use for my profession.

Thanks in advance for your valuable response.

Raj:juggle:


----------



## aus-here-i-come

Hello friends,

I am confused about the photograph requirement. Is there any specific requirement? Like do I have to get it attested or notarized? or do I have to write the name somewhere? Please guide.


----------



## kawal_547

aus-here-i-come said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am confused about the photograph requirement. Is there any specific requirement? Like do I have to get it attested or notarized? or do I have to write the name somewhere? Please guide.


Photograph requirement as where?

If you asking in context of docs upload you do not require any photograph upload


----------



## anurag.gupta81

Sush1 said:


> Have you called or mailed DIBP ?


I called up DIBP on 8th of June 2016. I asked her, that I have heard that there was an employee verification happened with my company and my manager and HR has replied back. Is there anything which I need to action on and how much time does it take now?

She said that now my application will be picked up after 28 days. That's when they recycle things. Don't understand the funda behind this. they normally keep a track of when you called. 

I also asked her about the time frame, but she mentioned that at times for some cases it can take time as cases differ from one another.

So I have no choice just to wait. I had no idea till then that there is a cap and the cycle period. 

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Sush1

I called on 3rd June. This 28 days funda was told to me also.
Lets see Wait is the name of the game at this moment.

Regards'
Sushil Thukral





anurag.gupta81 said:


> I called up DIBP on 8th of June 2016. I asked her, that I have heard that there was an employee verification happened with my company and my manager and HR has replied back. Is there anything which I need to action on and how much time does it take now?
> 
> She said that now my application will be picked up after 28 days. That's when they recycle things. Don't understand the funda behind this. they normally keep a track of when you called.
> 
> I also asked her about the time frame, but she mentioned that at times for some cases it can take time as cases differ from one another.
> 
> So I have no choice just to wait. I had no idea till then that there is a cap and the cycle period.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Sush1

One more thing, its 28 days from the day CO Contacted or the date when you had submitted the documents not when you had called. 



Sush1 said:


> I called on 3rd June. This 28 days funda was told to me also.
> Lets see Wait is the name of the game at this moment.
> 
> Regards'
> Sushil Thukral


----------



## aussieby2016

kawal_547 said:


> Photograph requirement as where?
> 
> If you asking in context of docs upload you do not require any photograph upload


there is an option of uploading photo under evidence of identity-photograph in IMMI account....but attestation etc are required or not is not specified....best is to upload a clean one with no stamp or sign......I did the same......


----------



## jairichi

Sush1 said:


> One more thing, its 28 days from the day CO Contacted or the date when you had submitted the documents not when you had called.


I guess from the date of CO contact. But, have seen cases where it is not so.


----------



## Sush1

Our case always goes in Exception Bro. 




jairichi said:


> I guess from the date of CO contact. But, have seen cases where it is not so.


----------



## jairichi

Sush1 said:


> Our case always goes in Exception Bro.


I wish they had a clear stage wise processing with and without employment/background verification. That will be of immense help for applicants.


----------



## aussieby2016

jairichi said:


> I wish they had a clear stage wise processing with and without employment/background verification. That will be of immense help for applicants.


but looking at the amount of forgery people do and wrong background people have, it is essential on their part to undertake the same before accepting someone as their semi-citizens......


----------



## jairichi

aussieby2016 said:


> but looking at the amount of forgery people do and wrong background people have, it is essential on their part to undertake the same before accepting someone as their semi-citizens......


I am not saying doing verification is wrong. What I am saying is there should be stages during application processing and it should reflect in immiaccount. That way applicants know whether they are subject to verification and at what stage their application is. Disclosing this as a status update in immiaccount should not be a problem.
For example: Application received, Application processed, Request for documents, Documents received, employment/background verification, verification completed, finalized. May be more status updates could be added. This is my point.


----------



## aussieby2016

jairichi said:


> I am not saying doing verification is wrong. What I am saying is there should be stages during application processing and it should reflect in immiaccount. That way applicants know whether they are subject to verification and at what stage their application is. Disclosing this as a status update in immiaccount should not be a problem.
> For example: Application received, Application processed, Request for documents, Documents received, employment/background verification, verification completed, finalized. May be more status updates could be added. This is my point.


could be....but some things are left for to be done in the background so as to get the correct information.....its like a CBI raid....if someone is told that a raid is about to take place that they would find ways and means to hide all they can...similarly employment verification and background check are to be done secretly without telling the candidate so as to get the correct information......(Its all my perception, could very from person to person)......


----------



## abhi1986

yea man that will be really helpful , i has been 61 days since lodging and haven't received any updates its very frustrating. I have uploaded all the documents but dnt even know if a CO is appointed or not.


----------



## abhi1986

jairichi said:


> I am not saying doing verification is wrong. What I am saying is there should be stages during application processing and it should reflect in immiaccount. That way applicants know whether they are subject to verification and at what stage their application is. Disclosing this as a status update in immiaccount should not be a problem.
> For example: Application received, Application processed, Request for documents, Documents received, employment/background verification, verification completed, finalized. May be more status updates could be added. This is my point.


yea man that will be really helpful , it has been 61 days since lodging and haven't received any updates its very frustrating. I have uploaded all the documents but dont even know if a CO is appointed or not.


----------



## sarbjass

dakshch said:


> Well nothing so far. No grant, no verification, no progress at all.
> 192 days after visa lodged and 162 days after CO contact.


Hi Dakhsh,


1. One person in another forum told that if there is no employment verification through call or email till 4 months, then the chances of physical verification are enhanced. I am requesting to seniors please advise that is this true?

2. When I called to DIBP today, they said background checks are pending. What kind of checks DIBP is still doing?


----------



## zeeshan355

jairichi said:


> I am not saying doing verification is wrong. What I am saying is there should be stages during application processing and it should reflect in immiaccount. That way applicants know whether they are subject to verification and at what stage their application is. Disclosing this as a status update in immiaccount should not be a problem.
> For example: Application received, Application processed, Request for documents, Documents received, employment/background verification, verification completed, finalized. May be more status updates could be added. This is my point.


U shuld be in DIBP....
Each case is different and treated differently, hence may be there is no procedure regarding the schedule for visa grant.
If everything is open and transparent as you say, anyone can point out fingers on immigration dept. and take legal actions.
thats my opinion...
Again this immi procedure is one of the most applicant friendly....


----------



## jairichi

sarbjass said:


> Hi Dakhsh,
> 
> 
> 1. One person in another forum told that if there is no employment verification through call or email till 4 months, then the chances of physical verification are enhanced. I am requesting to seniors please advise that is this true?
> 
> 2. When I called to DIBP today, they said background checks are pending. What kind of checks DIBP is still doing?


When they say background check no one knows what it is. It is like a black hole. It can be anything and totally unknown.


----------



## jairichi

abhi1986 said:


> yea man that will be really helpful , it has been 61 days since lodging and haven't received any updates its very frustrating. I have uploaded all the documents but dont even know if a CO is appointed or not.


It will be highly unlikely a CO has not been allocated to your application. If everything is good and there is no verification you are looking at a direct grant.


----------



## Arnab2014

Agree with what you say. What is happening these days is , a lot of people using mal-practices to get through the gate . And this concern is putting the genuine ones under concern . BCV is must . But from my perspective I am concerned , may be my HR missed the mail , my be it's lying in his/her junk box. If we get a clear indication that DIBP is not getting feedback from so-and-so department @ employment , we can atleast followup and ask for response .


----------



## perryH

*Need expert advise*

I need help and expert advise.
My husband is a main applicant.
He get ACS positive on Feb 24,2016.
EOI submitted- Feb 26,2016 with 70 points

In his ACS they didn't considered his B.sc. Mathematics. They considered only his diploma in computers. He applied under 261312(Developer Programmer).
While filling EOI we did a mistake we add highest qualification as B.Sc. not his Diploma. And they count our points 70. And we get invitaion on March 9,2016.
Paid the visa fees with visa lodge on April 6,2016.
CO assigned and he asked all the details that we submitted on April 21, 2016.
Today we get a mail from our CO, he stated that you made an error while applying for EOI, you claimed points for Graduation not for Diploma. So accordingly your points should be 60 not 70. 
We did not know that if we add highest qualification in the application it will be an error.
Now CO is asking us he wants to make changes in that. So now our points will be 60.
I want to know that if we give him allow to make changes, then what will happen next??
Will they grant us visa according to 60 points??
Please advise someone. We really need help.


----------



## zeeshan355

sarbjass said:


> hi dakhsh,
> 
> 
> 1. One person in another forum told that if there is no employment verification through call or email till 4 months, then the chances of physical verification are enhanced. I am requesting to seniors please advise that is this true?
> 
> 2. When i called to dibp today, they said background checks are pending. What kind of checks dibp is still doing?


who gives out all this rubbish information, to mislead/ misguide people.
It is dibp discretion to call or email or physically verify and no one will get to know unless contacted.

Regarding point #2, police checks and information provided in form 80 will be cross verified, they have their own system.


----------



## SqOats

perryH said:


> I need help and expert advise.
> My husband is a main applicant.
> He get ACS positive on Feb 24,2016.
> EOI submitted- Feb 26,2016 with 70 points
> 
> In his ACS they didn't considered his B.sc. Mathematics. They considered only his diploma in computers. He applied under 261312(Developer Programmer).
> While filling EOI we did a mistake we add highest qualification as B.Sc. not his Diploma. And they count our points 70. And we get invitaion on March 9,2016.
> Paid the visa fees with visa lodge on April 6,2016.
> CO assigned and he asked all the details that we submitted on April 21, 2016.
> Today we get a mail from our CO, he stated that you made an error while applying for EOI, you claimed points for Graduation not for Diploma. So accordingly your points should be 60 not 70.
> We did not know that if we add highest qualification in the application it will be an error.
> Now CO is asking us he wants to make changes in that. So now our points will be 60.
> I want to know that if we give him allow to make changes, then what will happen next??
> Will they grant us visa according to 60 points??
> Please advise someone. We really need help.


We have seen similar cases here on the forum where CO has proceeded with the application after revising the points. It all depends if the extra points you claimed has given you any false advantage in getting the invite earlier. Incase you wouldve got the invite even on 60 points in that same round, then it shouldnt be any problem.

It would be better if you can share with us the exact content of CO email in order to help you better.

Goodluck


----------



## aussieby2016

zeeshan355 said:


> who gives out all this rubbish information, to mislead/ misguide people.
> It is dibp discretion to call or email or physically verify and no one will get to know unless contacted.
> 
> Regarding point #2, police checks and information provided in form 80 will be cross verified, they have their own system.


totally agreed with you.....


----------



## puri.abhi

pirata said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today, I’m kicking myself in the nuts!! I made such a dumb mistake that I can’t stop blaming myself or it, but I’ll describe it so others won’t make it.
> 
> I forgot to send my PTE score report via the OFFICIAL Pearson website…..
> 
> The CO contacted me this morning asking for the PTE report. The worst part is that I lost the chance of getting a direct grant and this will most likely further delay my application.
> 
> When I filled my application, I uploaded my report and thought it was enough because:
> 
> 1)	There is an appropriate folder to upload it.
> 2)	I read on the forum that many times the CO would ask for it even though people had sent through the official Pearson website.
> 3)	I thought that DIBP would be able to check the report anytime they wanted.
> 4)	From the time I took the test until the date I filled the PTE it was a couple of months and I ended up forgetting to send the report.
> To add to my frustration, I waited a couple of extra weeks before lodging my visa application because I wanted to make sure I had ALL the docs (and the medical exam took a little long to schedule) and then when I thought I had done a good job and sent everything they could ask for, I’m surprised with this additional request. Grrrrrr!!!
> 
> *WARNING:*
> *Make sure you send your report via the Pearson website and also upload it in your visa application, just to be extra cautious.*
> 
> Anyway, now back to the waiting game.
> Cheers,
> 
> Below an extract on how to send your scores to DIBP:
> 
> ------------------------------
> Please send us a secure copy of your PTE Academic test results through your online PTE Academic account so that we can verify them.
> • To do so, log on to your account by visiting Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic) :: Pearson VUE and sign in
> • Once logged in, click "Send Scores"
> • Type DIBP in the field marked "Institution/Organization/Department/School" and click “Search"
> • Tick the box next to our name when it appears in the list.
> • Scroll down the page and then click “Next” and then “Next” again to confirm.
> --------------------------------------




What do you exactly mean by "*also upload it in your visa application*". Are you talking about the confirmation mail that we receive from PTE when we submit the score to DIBP ?

Thanks
Abhi


----------



## FirasEJ

Guys I have a quick question, how do u know if u get ur medical is cleared out, for my self In the e-visa account under view health assessment, nothing, everything disappeared. 

In the e-medical it shows:
501	Medical Examination: Completed 
502 Chest X-ray Examination: Completed 
707 HIV test: Completed 

Is that means I got my medical clearance already? so i can notify my CO as he requested it.


----------



## FirasEJ

Guys I have a quick question, how do u know if u get ur medical is cleared out, for my self In the e-visa account under view health assessment, nothing, everything disappeared. 

In the e-medical it shows:
501	Medical Examination: Completed 
502 Chest X-ray Examination: Completed 
707 HIV test: Completed 

Is that means I got my medical clearance already? so i can notify my CO as he requested it.


----------



## aus-here-i-come

Hello friends, just noted some information written on ImmiAccount:

"ATTACHMENTS PRIOR TO PAYMENT FOR CITIZENSHIP APPLICATIONS
We are aware that there is currently an issue with attaching PDF documents to citizenship applications. While the issue is being resolved, please save each document as a JPG file to your desktop and attach the JPG file to the application. 
We apologise for any inconvenience caused."

does it mean that we can't upload PDF file? Has anyone upload PDF files recently, cause it would be hell of a job to upload JPG.


----------



## aussieby2016

FirasEJ said:


> Guys I have a quick question, how do u know if u get ur medical is cleared out, for my self In the e-visa account under view health assessment, nothing, everything disappeared.
> 
> In the e-medical it shows:
> 501	Medical Examination: Completed
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination: Completed
> 707 HIV test: Completed
> 
> Is that means I got my medical clearance already? so i can notify my CO as he requested it.


in your health assessment it should appear as "Health clearance provided – no action required (your HAP ID)......


----------



## jairichi

aus-here-i-come said:


> Hello friends, just noted some information written on ImmiAccount:
> 
> "ATTACHMENTS PRIOR TO PAYMENT FOR CITIZENSHIP APPLICATIONS
> We are aware that there is currently an issue with attaching PDF documents to citizenship applications. While the issue is being resolved, please save each document as a JPG file to your desktop and attach the JPG file to the application.
> We apologise for any inconvenience caused."
> 
> does it mean that we can't upload PDF file? Has anyone upload PDF files recently, cause it would be hell of a job to upload JPG.


Are you applying for Australia citizenship or PR? If for PR then try to upload your files and see what happens.


----------



## PunjabiAussie

pirata said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today, I’m kicking myself in the nuts!! I made such a dumb mistake that I can’t stop blaming myself or it, but I’ll describe it so others won’t make it.
> 
> I forgot to send my PTE score report via the OFFICIAL Pearson website…..
> 
> The CO contacted me this morning asking for the PTE report. The worst part is that I lost the chance of getting a direct grant and this will most likely further delay my application.
> 
> When I filled my application, I uploaded my report and thought it was enough because:


Hi Pirata, according to you, what is the best time for sending PTE to DIBP. 
Is it before visa lodge or during visa lodge ?


----------



## jairichi

PunjabiAussie said:


> Hi Pirata, according to you, what is the best time for sending PTE to DIBP.
> Is it before visa lodge or during visa lodge ?


If you had chosen Australia when you filled the form for PTE-A exam then I believe you result would have automatically been delivered to DIBP to access it anytime.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Completed 90days today,no CO allocated till now.


----------



## perryH

SqOats said:


> We have seen similar cases here on the forum where CO has proceeded with the application after revising the points. It all depends if the extra points you claimed has given you any false advantage in getting the invite earlier. Incase you wouldve got the invite even on 60 points in that same round, then it shouldnt be any problem.
> 
> It would be better if you can share with us the exact content of CO email in order to help you better.
> 
> Goodluck


Hi thanks for your reply. 
CO wrote "we note that this invitation score of 60 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied. We therefore seek your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60. Your point test score has been provisionally assessed as 60. Subject to your agreement to correct the score to reflect your actual invitation score, a processing officer will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score. We ask you to give consent to correctly reflect my invitation score as 60"

That means CO will correct the scores and proceed with the application??

Also there's one more thing that CO is asking that you claimed for australian studies in a CRICOS registered course at australian education institution.

But we didn't claim such points. I have copy of our application. Why he's saying that I don't know. 

Now please advise experts.


----------



## Arnab2014

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> some good news from my end after 110 days of wait...I checked with the previous employer , they received the emails for verification from DIBP.So it looks like the verification is going on .Coincidentally, I caledl DIBP on 2nd of June , yesterday when I checked with my previous employer , I came to know that the verification is going on.Though not sure my call to DIBP caused them to look into my application....
> 
> Anyway experts can you comment after verification , in how many days we need to wait.


Hi Sri , I have a question here. Did CO initially ask you for previous / current employee contacts ? The reason I am asking is , both my previous and current employers are IT giants , and they do not have any specific email id for back ground check in their letterhead. I can provide the background check company email ids only if asked. Please advice , how did it work for you ?

Regards,
Arnab Mondal.


----------



## dakshch

Sush1 said:


> Have you called or mailed DIBP ?




Been there, done that. Always the same standard reply. 
3 calls, after completing 4 months, 5 months and 6 months.

No response to the email i sent after completing 150 days.

I have decided not to call or email them now. It's a fight of attrition now. Lets see how long it takes.


----------



## dakshch

anurag.gupta81 said:


> I called up DIBP on 8th of June 2016. I asked her, that I have heard that there was an employee verification happened with my company and my manager and HR has replied back. Is there anything which I need to action on and how much time does it take now?
> 
> 
> 
> She said that now my application will be picked up after 28 days. That's when they recycle things. Don't understand the funda behind this. they normally keep a track of when you called.
> 
> 
> 
> I also asked her about the time frame, but she mentioned that at times for some cases it can take time as cases differ from one another.
> 
> 
> 
> So I have no choice just to wait. I had no idea till then that there is a cap and the cycle period.
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed.






Sush1 said:


> I called on 3rd June. This 28 days funda was told to me also.
> 
> Lets see Wait is the name of the game at this moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards'
> 
> Sushil Thukral




The 28 day thing is just a sham. I have been waiting for 162 days since CO contact. Almost 6 times the 28 day recycle duration.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

dakshch said:


> The 28 day thing is just a sham. I have been waiting for 162 days since CO contact. Almost 6 times the 28 day recycle duration.


Absolutely 28 days is just on papers but in practical it can be 280 days also. 

I too completed 110 days today from visa lodge, 90 days from CO contact and 70 days from Information Provided. Still a week ago when I called DIBP said CO has not come back to your application. So what more sad it can be than this that CO hasn't even come back even after 2 months to look at the documents that I have provided.

So just be prepared for next morning when GRANT can come but do not ask which next morning will it be !!


----------



## dakshch

sarbjass said:


> Hi Dakhsh,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. One person in another forum told that if there is no employment verification through call or email till 4 months, then the chances of physical verification are enhanced. I am requesting to seniors please advise that is this true?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. When I called to DIBP today, they said background checks are pending. What kind of checks DIBP is still doing?






zeeshan355 said:


> who gives out all this rubbish information, to mislead/ misguide people.
> 
> It is dibp discretion to call or email or physically verify and no one will get to know unless contacted.
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding point #2, police checks and information provided in form 80 will be cross verified, they have their own system.






aussieby2016 said:


> totally agreed with you.....




Well verifications are mostly random and case specific. 
I have seen people who got a grant after 200 days without any kind of verification, and some who had a physical verification just after a month. 
So it's totally unpredictable unless you know on what grounds does DIBP initiates verifications, which sadly none of us do.

Physical verification chances arise when you are self employed or associated with a trade. Most people that I have come across on this forum who had a physical verification belonged to one of these categories.

Rest everything regarding this is just a guess at best.


----------



## Sudip Raj Pokhrel

Hello everyone, just curious to know if we have to add any documents in visa processing that reflects the job experience like bonus, awards or incentives. 

Also how likely is DIBP to check with employers about experience verification. EA has already approved my experience in relevant occupation.


----------



## SqOats

perryH said:


> Hi thanks for your reply.
> CO wrote "we note that this invitation score of 60 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied. We therefore seek your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60. Your point test score has been provisionally assessed as 60. Subject to your agreement to correct the score to reflect your actual invitation score, a processing officer will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score. We ask you to give consent to correctly reflect my invitation score as 60"
> 
> That means CO will correct the scores and proceed with the application??
> 
> Also there's one more thing that CO is asking that you claimed for australian studies in a CRICOS registered course at australian education institution.
> 
> But we didn't claim such points. I have copy of our application. Why he's saying that I don't know.
> 
> Now please advise experts.


Well, by the look of it, there shouldnt be any problem. But, I am unable to understand the last part i-e "a processing officer will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score".

Better get expert opinion from other seniors too.

Regarding aussie educaiton points, simply explain them that you havent claimed any points.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Who so ever calls DIBP next time.. Please try and ask them if they can give any thing in writing what ever statements they are saying over the phone. 

Surely they wont as they do not have any set procedures(as it seems) to handle applications specially when load increases. They saying that COs have got huge load of applications and thus there would be delays but can't they work accordingly when the workload is higher. 

They should have made prior arrangements as they were already expecting higher no of applications after releasing double no of EOIs this year but they did not and eventually it hit not only them but more to applicants who have made lot of future plans. 

Just because they failed in properly handling the increased no of applicants, it is us who are suffering and all our future plans are going in vain.

Many people say that Australia immigration process is very smooth, those people do not know that Australia immigration process looks very straight forward on papers but in actual if you go more in depth you would find that many details have not been made transparent where other countries takes care of such transparencies. 
For instance we are seeing almost nil grants these days.. what is the reason.. why cant DIBP declares this time of the year as lean period.. why cant DIBP declares the no of visas they can issue in 189/190 category clearly.. why cant they define set procedures they go through while processing applications.. why cant they give proper updates to the waiting applicants.. 

There are hundreds of more whys which we have in mind but DIBP just dont realize.. 

And we are left with WAIT WAIT & WAIT... that's the bottom line.


----------



## conjoinme

perryH said:


> I need help and expert advise.
> My husband is a main applicant.
> He get ACS positive on Feb 24,2016.
> EOI submitted- Feb 26,2016 with 70 points
> 
> In his ACS they didn't considered his B.sc. Mathematics. They considered only his diploma in computers. He applied under 261312(Developer Programmer).
> While filling EOI we did a mistake we add highest qualification as B.Sc. not his Diploma. And they count our points 70. And we get invitaion on March 9,2016.
> Paid the visa fees with visa lodge on April 6,2016.
> CO assigned and he asked all the details that we submitted on April 21, 2016.
> Today we get a mail from our CO, he stated that you made an error while applying for EOI, you claimed points for Graduation not for Diploma. So accordingly your points should be 60 not 70.
> We did not know that if we add highest qualification in the application it will be an error.
> Now CO is asking us he wants to make changes in that. So now our points will be 60.
> I want to know that if we give him allow to make changes, then what will happen next??
> Will they grant us visa according to 60 points??
> Please advise someone. We really need help.


Explain CO clearly that's it's an interpretation error and give the rationale behind you putting highest degree. Most of the times it has been observed on the Forum that if a candidate makes the cut of points after deduction of overclaimed points CO usually makes the changes and grants the visa.

However, I am a bit confused on how you got 10 points difference for qualification as diploma is 10 points and B.Sc. Degree is 15 points so the difference or extra claim should have been 5 points!


----------



## conjoinme

aus-here-i-come said:


> Hello friends, just noted some information written on ImmiAccount:
> 
> "ATTACHMENTS PRIOR TO PAYMENT FOR CITIZENSHIP APPLICATIONS
> We are aware that there is currently an issue with attaching PDF documents to citizenship applications. While the issue is being resolved, please save each document as a JPG file to your desktop and attach the JPG file to the application.
> We apologise for any inconvenience caused."
> 
> does it mean that we can't upload PDF file? Has anyone upload PDF files recently, cause it would be hell of a job to upload JPG.


That's for citizenship applications not for 189 visa.


----------



## conjoinme

PunjabiAussie said:


> Hi Pirata, according to you, what is the best time for sending PTE to DIBP.
> Is it before visa lodge or during visa lodge ?


After visa lodgement as then your score and CO allocation would not be too much out of sync


----------



## conjoinme

perryH said:


> Hi thanks for your reply.
> CO wrote "we note that this invitation score of 60 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied. We therefore seek your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60. Your point test score has been provisionally assessed as 60. Subject to your agreement to correct the score to reflect your actual invitation score, a processing officer will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score. We ask you to give consent to correctly reflect my invitation score as 60"
> 
> That means CO will correct the scores and proceed with the application??
> 
> Also there's one more thing that CO is asking that you claimed for australian studies in a CRICOS registered course at australian education institution.
> 
> But we didn't claim such points. I have copy of our application. Why he's saying that I don't know.
> 
> Now please advise experts.


You are mostly safe in terms of diploma and degree issue. However, as I mentioned in my previous post how come your overclaimed points are 10. Give your points breakup here so that folks here can better assist. For oz study points issue, call DIBP and clarify.


----------



## pirata

aus-here-i-come said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am confused about the photograph requirement. Is there any specific requirement? Like do I have to get it attested or notarized? or do I have to write the name somewhere? Please guide.


I used my cellphone and took a head/shoulders pictures of all applicants. Then, on the computer I used "paint" program and wrote the names on the photos. Then, uploaded to the category "Passport-photograph".

Although it is not mandatory, I tried to be as thorough as possible.


----------



## pirata

puri.abhi said:


> What do you exactly mean by "*also upload it in your visa application*". Are you talking about the confirmation mail that we receive from PTE when we submit the score to DIBP ?
> 
> Thanks
> Abhi


I mean that there is a category "evidence of English" or something like that and I uploaded my *pdf score report *that I had downloaded from the Pearson website.


----------



## pirata

jairichi said:


> If you had chosen Australia when you filled the form for PTE-A exam then I believe you result would have automatically been delivered to DIBP to access it anytime.


NO, not true. Because I did choose Australia and still the CO was not able to access my score. You have to manually choose to send the report to DIBP.

The only reason I did not choose to automatically send to DIBP was because I did not want to send the report if I had not gotten the score I wanted, therefore, in my opinion I think it is best to send the information after you received the score and you are it is the score that you need.

Imagine if you have to take 3 or 4 times the test until getting the score needed?! I was afraid it could cause some sort of confusion in the CO's head.


----------



## pirata

PunjabiAussie said:


> Hi Pirata, according to you, what is the best time for sending PTE to DIBP.
> Is it before visa lodge or during visa lodge ?


See my previous reply, but I believe that if you got the score needed and are close to lodging your visa then, it would be OK to send the report before lodging.

I'm not 100% sure how they access the report (if they access the PTE system or received a pdf report), that's why i think it's better to send the report when you are about to logde your visa.


----------



## sridevimca20022

Arnab2014 said:


> Hi Sri , I have a question here. Did CO initially ask you for previous / current employee contacts ? The reason I am asking is , both my previous and current employers are IT giants , and they do not have any specific email id for back ground check in their letterhead. I can provide the background check company email ids only if asked. Please advice , how did it work for you ?
> 
> Regards,
> Arnab Mondal.



Hi Arnab,

Even we too belongs IT profession.We did not give any contact details of HR.AS we are not sure whether the old phone numbers or emails are working or not.We submitted all the offer letters,releiving letters,IT returns etc...

But yes the DIBP has its own way to do the verification .Might be the third party people which DIBP allotted , will have the dataabase of all the companies and HR details might be.

As long as we were the earlier employees of so and so company we do not required to do anything.they will take care of verification part.

When I contacted my previous employer, he is reluctant to give the information what is replied stating that the verification process is highly confidential.

hope it helps.....


----------



## sridevimca20022

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> some good news from my end after 110 days of wait...I checked with the previous employer , they received the emails for verification from DIBP.So it looks like the verification is going on .Coincidentally, I caledl DIBP on 2nd of June , yesterday when I checked with my previous employer , I came to know that the verification is going on.Though not sure my call to DIBP caused them to look into my application....
> 
> Anyway experts can you comment after verification , in how many days we need to wait.



Hi Experts,

AFter how many days of employee verification we can expect the grant.My previous emploer told that they received the verificatin emails from DIBP and they replied back to them on 14th June.

Experts can you comment on this , how many days do we need to wait post verification.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> AFter how many days of employee verification we can expect the grant.My previous emploer told that they received the verificatin emails from DIBP and they replied back to them on 14th June.
> 
> Experts can you comment on this , how many days do we need to wait post verification.


My advise that do not predict any timeline for DIBP as variance is huge - even for similar set of cases.

GRANT may come in a week's time and may not come in even next six months.. So just wish and do not rely on any timelines.


----------



## Bornwinner

Hello,

I applied for PR Application (Sub-189) from India and it is approved. I have been informed to reach australia in next 1.5 month. 

Due to current work assignment in india, I am planning to go australia for one week for first entry and then planning to come back to india for sometime.

Is it okay if I stay for one week there or is there any mandatory stay for first time arrival?

Also, as part of first time entry in australia, do I need to go through any mandatory processes?

If yes, then please guide me about the same.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Bornwinner said:


> Hello,
> 
> I applied for PR Application (Sub-189) from India and it is approved. I have been informed to reach australia in next 1.5 month.
> 
> Due to current work assignment in india, I am planning to go australia for one week for first entry and then planning to come back to india for sometime.
> 
> Is it okay if I stay for one week there or is there any mandatory stay for first time arrival?
> 
> Also, as part of first time entry in australia, do I need to go through any mandatory processes?
> 
> If yes, then please guide me about the same.


Even for a day is fine as to my knowledge once we reach at Australia airport they check our passport and validate PR Grant and that's it.

Then you are free to go anywhere when your PR is validated. No timeframe is there to stay in aus post validation. Though other conditions of maintaining the PR by staying 2 years etc. are there.


----------



## outworldly cartoon

pirata said:


> NO, not true. Because I did choose Australia and still the CO was not able to access my score. You have to manually choose to send the report to DIBP.
> 
> The only reason I did not choose to automatically send to DIBP was because I did not want to send the report if I had not gotten the score I wanted, therefore, in my opinion I think it is best to send the information after you received the score and you are it is the score that you need.
> 
> Imagine if you have to take 3 or 4 times the test until getting the score needed?! I was afraid it could cause some sort of confusion in the CO's head.


Did you get an email from PTE after you got your score report? 

This is what PTE told me, once you choose Australia as a country of preference, scores are sent to DIBP automatically. 
It happened in my case, the next day of me getting my score report, I received an e-mail from PTE saying the scores I requested to be sent have been delivered. 
I was surprised as to what it is and they sent me an order no also, kind of receipt of delivering the scores to DIBP. 

Did you get such order no or receipt in your mail ? 
If not then it might not have been delivered. 

How many recipients can you send the score to now, mine shows 7 without charge. 
So is it generally 8 without charge or 7 only? 

This is very confusing but its a good idea to try to send the scores to them while lodging the visa right? It may or may not have been delivered before is another issue, but in my case they say its been delivered long back. 

Note: I am just sharing my experience, you should try to send the score even if it has been sent automatically, the max you can get is a denial saying that it has already been sent.


----------



## coolrc_04

*Mechanical Engineer*



Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Completed 90days today,no CO allocated till now.


Is it true that processing time to receive a grant is more for Mechanical Engineers as compared to other occupations?

Thanks


----------



## Prash2533

outworldly cartoon said:


> Did you get an email from PTE after you got your score report?
> 
> This is what PTE told me, once you choose Australia as a country of preference, scores are sent to DIBP automatically.
> It happened in my case, the next day of me getting my score report, I received an e-mail from PTE saying the scores I requested to be sent have been delivered.
> I was surprised as to what it is and they sent me an order no also, kind of receipt of delivering the scores to DIBP.
> 
> Did you get such order no or receipt in your mail ?
> If not then it might not have been delivered.
> 
> How many recipients can you send the score to now, mine shows 7 without charge.
> So is it generally 8 without charge or 7 only?
> 
> This is very confusing but its a good idea to try to send the scores to them while lodging the visa right? It may or may not have been delivered before is another issue, but in my case they say its been delivered long back.
> 
> Note: I am just sharing my experience, you should try to send the score even if it has been sent automatically, the max you can get is a denial saying that it has already been sent.


 I am not sure whether we need to send it manually to DIBP. Whe you schedule your test there is already a checkbox option "Important for those applying for a relevant work* or study visa to Australia: By ticking this box you consent to Pearson making your score report available to the Australian Department for Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) electronically for the purposes of administering the visa application process, including decisions on your visae. *From November 2014" If this is checked your report is automatically sent to DIBP within 7 days of your reportable score and you do receive an acknowledgement from PearsonVUE stating your order number and following text:

"As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report.

Department of Immigration and Border Protection DIBP Visa Applications "


----------



## Prash2533

*Pte*

If DIBP still asks for the same and link is disabled at Pearson, you can attach the email and mention the order number as well. Hope that satisfies the CO.


----------



## Prash2533

Bornwinner said:


> Hello,
> 
> I applied for PR Application (Sub-189) from India and it is approved. I have been informed to reach australia in next 1.5 month.
> 
> Due to current work assignment in india, I am planning to go australia for one week for first entry and then planning to come back to india for sometime.
> 
> Is it okay if I stay for one week there or is there any mandatory stay for first time arrival?
> 
> Also, as part of first time entry in australia, do I need to go through any mandatory processes?
> 
> If yes, then please guide me about the same.



Bornwinner, can you please share your timelines in your signatures. There is no such limitation of minimum stay. You can board the very next flight back once you have the entry stamped on your passport.


----------



## Prash2533

coolrc_04 said:


> Is it true that processing time to receive a grant is more for Mechanical Engineers as compared to other occupations?
> 
> Thanks


Grant is case by case and not based on Skill Code.


----------



## dinusubba

Bornwinner said:


> Hello,
> 
> I applied for PR Application (Sub-189) from India and it is approved. I have been informed to reach australia in next 1.5 month.
> 
> Due to current work assignment in india, I am planning to go australia for one week for first entry and then planning to come back to india for sometime.
> 
> Is it okay if I stay for one week there or is there any mandatory stay for first time arrival?
> 
> Also, as part of first time entry in australia, do I need to go through any mandatory processes?
> 
> If yes, then please guide me about the same.


You just have to pass through immigration and then free to hop on the next flight immediately.


----------



## Prash2533

Sudip Raj Pokhrel said:


> Hello everyone, just curious to know if we have to add any documents in visa processing that reflects the job experience like bonus, awards or incentives.
> 
> Also how likely is DIBP to check with employers about experience verification. EA has already approved my experience in relevant occupation.


You can upload any document that establishes your connection with your employer. They just add as a proof to your experience and might convince CO about your experience with particular employer.

Experience verification is at discretion of CO.Am not sure about EA but ACS just compares the education and experience relevant to your code and it does not verify your experience


----------



## outworldly cartoon

Prash2533 said:


> I am not sure whether we need to send it manually to DIBP. Whe you schedule your test there is already a checkbox option "Important for those applying for a relevant work* or study visa to Australia: By ticking this box you consent to Pearson making your score report available to the Australian Department for Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) electronically for the purposes of administering the visa application process, including decisions on your visae. *From November 2014" If this is checked your report is automatically sent to DIBP within 7 days of your reportable score and you do receive an acknowledgement from PearsonVUE stating your order number and following text:
> 
> "As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report.
> 
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection DIBP Visa Applications "


Exactly! exactly the same reason I ticked Australia and I also got the same email which you are saying. 

But still I would recommend you upload the PDF and also try to send it again manually, just in case, why take a chance. If it would have been sent which they claim, then you will get a message that it has been sent to them already, that is the max that can happen but you will be sure that it has been delivered.


----------



## aus-here-i-come

jairichi said:


> Are you applying for Australia citizenship or PR? If for PR then try to upload your files and see what happens.


Oh yes! Im applying for PR. Thanks for notifying.


----------



## web83

i submitted my medical on 24th of May along with other documents frontloaded.when will my medical expire?can any one help me.
and if i am not granted visa soon,what will i do?


----------



## vikaschandra

web83 said:


> i submitted my medical on 24th of May along with other documents frontloaded.when will my medical expire?can any one help me.
> and if i am not granted visa soon,what will i do?


Medicals are valid for 1 year. You will get the visa granted before that. In case of any unforseen situaiton if the grant comes in towards the expiry of the medicals you may have very short span to make your initial entry (subject to COs decision for waiver)


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Totally agree with your comment



coolrc_04 said:


> Is it true that processing time to receive a grant is more for Mechanical Engineers as compared to other occupations?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Rabbahs

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Totally agree with your comment


yeah, I feel the same, or may be we belong to Mechanical clan


----------



## Rabbahs

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Totally agree with your comment


I just checked on myimmitracker that I am the second last longest Mechanical engineer waiting for grant


----------



## salmangillani

outworldly cartoon said:


> Did you get an email from PTE after you got your score report?
> 
> This is what PTE told me, once you choose Australia as a country of preference, scores are sent to DIBP automatically.
> It happened in my case, the next day of me getting my score report, I received an e-mail from PTE saying the scores I requested to be sent have been delivered.
> I was surprised as to what it is and they sent me an order no also, kind of receipt of delivering the scores to DIBP.
> 
> Did you get such order no or receipt in your mail ?
> If not then it might not have been delivered.
> 
> How many recipients can you send the score to now, mine shows 7 without charge.
> So is it generally 8 without charge or 7 only?
> 
> This is very confusing but its a good idea to try to send the scores to them while lodging the visa right? It may or may not have been delivered before is another issue, but in my case they say its been delivered long back.
> 
> Note: I am just sharing my experience, you should try to send the score even if it has been sent automatically, the max you can get is a denial saying that it has already been sent.


Let me clarify here.. the reason for sending your score report to DIBP directly after your test is just because you've selected the option at time of booking your test under term and condition page where you have to tick mark few questions. This is not because you're applying for Australia that's why they are sending it automically. I know it because I gave test couple of times and at one time this happened to me as well. hope it helps.. Cheers and good luck to everyone!


----------



## harmitraj

Congratulations to all those who got their grants!


----------



## Viaan

Today one grant reported in 2015 group and one on MyImmitracker


----------



## Megha sushen

Any grant today???


----------



## jschopra

anurag.gupta81 said:


> And also please make sure that you have the college seal as well with date stamped on it. ON the college letter head.
> 
> The college normally have a defined format for the same. Also there are colleges who suggest that they can only give it in hindi(in case of government college) so you need to be ready for all the hiccups.


If I'm not wrong, the letter has to be on the University letterhead not college.


----------



## dakshch

bansalch said:


> Just got off the phone with the DIBP. It's true that in addition to the invite cap, they have a cap on total visas that can be issued. Since the year is ending on June 30, the grant at this stage is very slow. They cannot grant one less or one more visa than the number. They check the numbers each day and grant cautiously. that's the reason of why not has slowed down and most likely all people waiting will get grants in next year (from July 2016). There may be a handful number that get a grant but for popular categories of ICT and software, the cap is over.
> 
> Hope that helps people like us to focus on other things for few more days :wink:






bansalch said:


> Thanks mate.. the operater clarified that there are two caps, one for the invite and other for the visa. Once they come closer to end of fin year in June, they slow down their visa issuances as they are not allowed to either go over or under the cap limit of the visas. The cap applied for broader category like 2611, 2613 etc. Not at the 2611xx or 2613xx level.




He called today And the luck guy got a grant 2 hours later.

This also clarifies the doubt regarding caps to some extent.


----------



## arjun09

Can i get brisbane contact number plzzz


----------



## Viaan

One more grant in 2015 group. I think they are trying to clear all backlog


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations.



Bornwinner said:


> Hello,
> 
> I applied for PR Application (Sub-189) from India and it is approved. I have been informed to reach australia in next 1.5 month.
> 
> Due to current work assignment in india, I am planning to go australia for one week for first entry and then planning to come back to india for sometime.
> 
> Is it okay if I stay for one week there or is there any mandatory stay for first time arrival?
> 
> Also, as part of first time entry in australia, do I need to go through any mandatory processes?
> 
> If yes, then please guide me about the same.


----------



## aimaustralia

I uploaded indian pcc for my wife against " overseas police clearance national" . I think now ( seeing at the options) it should have been uploaded against " overseas police clearance certificate " . Should I re - upload it or should I wait for CO to get assigned.


----------



## akatoch

Visa granted..... I applied from India on 26th May2016 under 261313


----------



## harmitraj

akatoch said:


> Visa granted..... I applied from India on 26th May2016 under 261313


Congratulations! Please share your timeline.


----------



## Megha sushen

Congratulations..
Any co contact,verification or direct grant?


----------



## Megha sushen

harmitraj said:


> akatoch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visa granted..... I applied from India on 26th May2016 under 261313
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! Please share your timeline.
Click to expand...

Hi congrats
Any co contact?verification?or direct gdant?


----------



## akatoch

harmitraj said:


> Congratulations! Please share your timeline.


Categore: 261313
EOI Filled: 1Apr2016
Visa Application: 26May2016
All docs uploaded: 28May2016
Vis Grant: 17Jun2016


----------



## Megha sushen

Viaan said:


> Today one grant reported in 2015 group and one on MyImmitracker


Hi its not that ..today one person got grant who has lodge visa on 26/5/2016
So its all luck luck and luck..


----------



## Prash2533

akatoch said:


> Visa granted..... I applied from India on 26th May2016 under 261313


Congrats buddy


----------



## akatoch

Megha sushen said:


> Congratulations..
> Any co contact,verification or direct grant?


No direct grant....


----------



## Viaan

Megha sushen said:


> Hi its not that ..today one person got grant who has lodge visa on 26/5/2016
> So its all luck luck and luck..


Yeah even the one in Myimmitracker was applied on June 4th.


----------



## Kaiser88

Hi all,

Finally lodged my visa now, almost completed forms 80 & 1221 as well with PCC and medicals being arranged soon. Fingers crossed!


----------



## arun32

two grants reported today from people who lodged in 2015


----------



## ami27

How much your point and when you get invitation?



akatoch said:


> Visa granted..... I applied from India on 26th May2016 under 261313


----------



## jairichi

*Another grant today*

One of my friend who lodged his visa as agricultural scientist on 23/05/2016 got his visa approved today (17/06/2016). CO contact on 31/05/2016. He will update immitracker soon.


----------



## anurag.gupta81

2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	1536	1536

They have already reached the limit for Software profressional.

SkillSelect

Guess they are giving according to it only


----------



## anurag.gupta81

jairichi said:


> One of my friend who lodged his visa as agricultural scientist on 23/05/2016 got his visa approved today (17/06/2016). CO contact on 31/05/2016. He will update immitracker soon.


For agriculture sceintist they have many VISA left.

2341	Agricultural and Forestry Scientists	1000	159


----------



## Megha sushen

akatoch said:


> Megha sushen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations..
> Any co contact,verification or direct grant?
> 
> 
> 
> No direct grant....
Click to expand...

Thats realy great..hope we will also get it soon


----------



## jairichi

anurag.gupta81 said:


> For agriculture sceintist they have many VISA left.
> 
> 2341	Agricultural and Forestry Scientists	1000	159


I am aware of that. What is the point you are trying to make?


----------



## Sush1

These are the Limits of Invitations, not Visas. 



anurag.gupta81 said:


> 2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	1536	1536
> 
> They have already reached the limit for Software profressional.
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> Guess they are giving according to it only


----------



## sarbjass

jairichi said:


> One of my friend who lodged his visa as agricultural scientist on 23/05/2016 got his visa approved today (17/06/2016). CO contact on 31/05/2016. He will update immitracker soon.


Hi Jairichi, 

You and your friends are getting very quick grants. Please share the "gur mantirs" with all.


----------



## jairichi

sarbjass said:


> Hi Jairichi,
> 
> You and your friends are getting very quick grants. Please share the "gur mantirs" with all.


Come on Sarbjass. I wish I know the technique


----------



## Sush1

Believing in "Waheguru" is the Guru Mantra for everything my friend.

Nothing else can help. 



sarbjass said:


> Hi Jairichi,
> 
> You and your friends are getting very quick grants. Please share the "gur mantirs" with all.


----------



## chetan chavda

Dear Friends,

 GSM Brisbane really working very slow. I have lodge my visa file on 19th Dec 2015 under subclass 489 SS QLD for ANZ Code 234313. CO allocated on 14 Jan 2016, submitted all documents in March 2016, current employer verification done in April 2016 and 1st employer verification done in May 2016. Before two days mailed them but still no replay. Today I called GSM Brisabane directly. Thay told me that it takes more time to grant, your file is under process. I had to wait for 1 hour to talk with executive. So, we do not have any option except waiting but what happens to GSM office we all do not know. Hope for the best. Please share your view friends and give suggestions...

Regards,


----------



## akatoch

ami27 said:


> How much your point and when you get invitation?


I applied with 65 points, got Visa invite on 25th May and I filed same on 26th May, attaching remaining docs by lat days of May.


----------



## akatoch

Megha sushen said:


> Thats realy great..hope we will also get it soon


Thanks and surely you'd get it soon. Hope to catch you in Australia soon!!!!


----------



## justkennie

Hello friend,
I just checked Occupational ceiling for 2631 (Computer Network Professionals), and I noticed its filled at 1986. I will like to start with ACS assessment both need your advice. 
- I believe this will be for this year, and it will be opened again by 2017, please advice. 
- Considering that there are six months remaining this year, will it be ideal to start the assessment process or is still early 
- I am a networking professional and a CCIE with 10 years of experience, is there other SOL I can apply for ?


----------



## jairichi

justkennie said:


> Hello friend,
> I just checked Occupational ceiling for 2631 (Computer Network Professionals), and I noticed its filled at 1986. I will like to start with ACS assessment both need your advice.
> - I believe this will be for this year, and it will be opened again by 2017, please advice.
> - Considering that there are six months remaining this year, will it be ideal to start the assessment process or is still early
> - I am a networking professional and a CCIE with 10 years of experience, is there other SOL I can apply for ?


1. The invitation cap starts from July of this year to June of next year. That means fresh caps are going to open up in another 13 days.
2. Yes, do it now.
3. I do not have enough knowledge to suggest you anything. Other members might be able to guide you.

Good luck.


----------



## aussileo30

Hello Members,

I have been hunting online regarding my issue and i hope people can guide me through as i am caught up in a situation. I got my ACS positive on 26th May 2016 and want to apply for EOI visa 189, i have 60 points to apply, problem is me and my wife are living separately from last 2 yrs, she is in germany and we haven't filed any legal document for separation or divorce, but my wife has agreed for a mutual separation. 

My first query is, can i file the EOI stating my status as separated and submit the legal document later ? 

Secondly, as i read in a thread, the petition of divorce works in separate status. can somebody confirm it?

I would highly appreciate a reply from your end, for now, i am in a confused state and not able to decide in what direction to proceed.

Thanks in advance.

Regards


----------



## justkennie

jairichi said:


> 1. The visa cap starts from July of this year to June of next year. That means fresh caps are going to open up in another 13 days.
> 2. Yes, do it now.
> 3. I do not have enough knowledge to suggest you anything. Other members might be able to guide you.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks friend I appreciate the swift response, now i want to start compiling reference letter from HR and statutory declaration for my assessment. 

Please can I get a link to the standard format of how this letter/document should be, or if I can see a sample of it.


----------



## jairichi

justkennie said:


> Thanks friend I appreciate the swift response, now i want to start compiling reference letter from HR and statutory declaration for my assessment.
> 
> Please can I get a link to the standard format of how this letter/document should be, or if I can see a sample of it.


Page 11 of following link.
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## perryH

*Hi*



conjoinme said:


> You are mostly safe in terms of diploma and degree issue. However, as I mentioned in my previous post how come your overclaimed points are 10. Give your points breakup here so that folks here can better assist. For oz study points issue, call DIBP and clarify.


Thant's what i'm confused about the scores. They are also saying you have claim points for australian studies. i checked on their site australian sutdy has 5 points. But we did not claim such points.
That might be the reason they are saying its 60 points not 70.


----------



## perryH

SqOats said:


> Well, by the look of it, there shouldnt be any problem. But, I am unable to understand the last part i-e "a processing officer will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score".
> 
> Better get expert opinion from other seniors too.
> 
> Regarding aussie educaiton points, simply explain them that you havent claimed any points.


Thank you so much for you reply and suggestion.


----------



## jairichi

SqOats said:


> Well, by the look of it, there shouldnt be any problem. But, I am unable to understand the last part i-e "a processing officer will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score".
> 
> Better get expert opinion from other seniors too.
> 
> Regarding aussie educaiton points, simply explain them that you havent claimed any points.


It means that CO will recalculate EOI points and if found to be less that the claimed ones will crosscheck whether the applicant would have got an invite on that particular round of invitation with those reduced points and make a decision.


----------



## Thil12

*Verification call from Australian HIgh commission*

Hello All

I received a call from the Australian High commission today. It was the routine checks on experience, roles & responsibilities


Regards,
Taniya


----------



## sridevimca20022

Thil12 said:


> Hello All
> 
> I received a call from the Australian High commission today. It was the routine checks on experience, roles & responsibilities
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Taniya



Hi Taniya,

Any previous employment verification happened in ur case.


Please do not use text speak. See rule 6


----------



## Thil12

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi Taniya,
> 
> Any previous employment verification happened in ur case.


Hi Sridevi 

No previous employment verification


----------



## pirata

Thil12 said:


> Hello All
> 
> I received a call from the Australian High commission today. It was the routine checks on experience, roles & responsibilities
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Taniya


Was the call in english or local language?

Thanks


----------



## Thil12

pirata said:


> Was the call in english or local language?
> 
> Thanks


Hi - the lady spoke in English


----------



## Megha sushen

akatoch said:


> Visa granted..... I applied from India on 26th May2016 under 261313


Hi .with how much point u applied? And can u plz tell us thatdo u have any appoinmwnt letter from australian company?


----------



## FirasEJ

Hello everyone, a quick question for the experts in here

In my e-medical it shows:
501	Medical Examination: Completed 
502 Chest X-ray Examination: Completed 
707 HIV test: Completed 

In my Immi account under view health assessment, nothing, everything disappeared. No single word. I read ppl saying they got "Health clearance provided – no action required." I didn't get this so far.

Have anyone experienced the same thing? Do u think case officer need to make acknowledgment for my medical to get health clearance note in my Immi Account? 

Please note, I did my medical in NOT online enabled processing clinic. Means they sent paperwork to Australia for processing.


----------



## jairichi

Since you did not go through a clinic that has emedical system it is possible that either you cannot expect the same update like everyone or you need to wait for a proper update.


FirasEJ said:


> Hello everyone, a quick question for the experts in here
> 
> In my e-medical it shows:
> 501	Medical Examination: Completed
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination: Completed
> 707 HIV test: Completed
> 
> In my Immi account under view health assessment, nothing, everything disappeared. No single word. I read ppl saying they got "Health clearance provided – no action required." I didn't get this so far.
> 
> Have anyone experienced the same thing? Do u think case officer need to make acknowledgment for my medical to get health clearance note in my Immi Account?
> 
> Please note, I did my medical in NOT online enabled processing clinic. Means they sent paperwork to Australia for processing.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congratulations.... Please share your timeline.



akatoch said:


> Visa granted..... I applied from India on 26th May2016 under 261313


----------



## gnt

*Got Grant Today 17-06-2016*

Hello, 

Happy to share that I got grant email today at 5:50am Uae time. 

Thanks for all your support specially Jschopra. 

Hoping for everyone a speedy grant. 

lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## jairichi

Congrats. You got it after a long wait. Your patience is rewarded. Hope others who are waiting will get their grants too in quick time now.


gnt said:


> Hello,
> 
> Happy to share that I got grant email today at 5:50am Uae time.
> 
> Thanks for all your support specially Jschopra.
> 
> Hoping for everyone a speedy grant.
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Prash2533

gnt said:


> Hello,
> 
> Happy to share that I got grant email today at 5:50am Uae time.
> 
> Thanks for all your support specially Jschopra.
> 
> Hoping for everyone a speedy grant.
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:


Congrats GNT


----------



## Megha sushen

gnt said:


> Hello,
> 
> Happy to share that I got grant email today at 5:50am Uae time.
> 
> Thanks for all your support specially Jschopra.
> 
> Hoping for everyone a speedy grant.


Congrats
Can u share detail when u lodge visa??


----------



## sarbjass

Sush1 said:


> Believing in "Waheguru" is the Guru Mantra for everything my friend.
> 
> Nothing else can help.


Very true


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

gnt said:


> Hello,
> 
> Happy to share that I got grant email today at 5:50am Uae time.
> 
> Thanks for all your support specially Jschopra.
> 
> Hoping for everyone a speedy grant.
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:



Congrats GNT.
Pls update it in immitracker.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats congrats congrats...

Happy to hear..



gnt said:


> Hello,
> 
> Happy to share that I got grant email today at 5:50am Uae time.
> 
> Thanks for all your support specially Jschopra.
> 
> Hoping for everyone a speedy grant.
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## AbhishekKotian

gnt said:


> Hello,
> 
> Happy to share that I got grant email today at 5:50am Uae time.
> 
> Thanks for all your support specially Jschopra.
> 
> Hoping for everyone a speedy grant.
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:


Congratulations. All the best for your future


----------



## gnt

Megha sushen said:


> Congrats
> Can u share detail when u lodge visa??


Its in my signature


----------



## andreyx108b

gnt said:


> Hello, Happy to share that I got grant email today at 5:50am Uae time. Thanks for all your support specially Jschopra. Hoping for everyone a speedy grant. lane:lane:lane:lane:


Congrats!


----------



## civil189

People are receiving grant mails and I am still receiving that old rugged email of processing time
Got a query reply saying time varies case to case and cannot predict the time 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1168298

gnt said:


> Hello,
> 
> Happy to share that I got grant email today at 5:50am Uae time.
> 
> Thanks for all your support specially Jschopra.
> 
> Hoping for everyone a speedy grant.
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:




Congrats


----------



## dufferdev

Hi

I am a self employed person and case officer contacted me on 10 th may, and I uploaded all the required documents on 16th may. My query is that my office address has changed. I want to know whether i should notify my CO , if yes which form do I need to submit.

Any help is highly appreciated...


----------



## vikaschandra

dufferdev said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a self employed person and case officer contacted me on 10 th may, and I uploaded all the required documents on 16th may. My query is that my office address has changed. I want to know whether i should notify my CO , if yes which form do I need to submit.
> 
> Any help is highly appreciated...


Drop an email to [email protected] with the details of change in office address. 

Alternatively you can fill and upload form 1022 change in circumstances to inform about the change in address of the office location


----------



## aus-here-i-come

Hello friends,
I need to ask how much visa fee do I have to pay upfront? In my application I have my mother, my wife and my daughter (<3 years). So do i have to pay all the fees (i.e 3600+1800+1800+900) for the dependents as my mother case is still in doubt. or do I have to pay only main applicant fee?

P.S. is the fee refundable in-case of rejection?


----------



## jairichi

aus-here-i-come said:


> Hello friends,
> I need to ask how much visa fee do I have to pay upfront? In my application I have my mother, my wife and my daughter (<3 years). So do i have to pay all the fees (i.e 3600+1800+1800+900) for the dependents as my mother case is still in doubt. or do I have to pay only main applicant fee?
> 
> P.S. is the fee refundable in-case of rejection?


If you include all of them in your application you pay as one fee i.e. 8100 AUD. Non-refundable.


----------



## andreyx108b

civil189 said:


> People are receiving grant mails and I am still receiving that old rugged email of processing time
> Got a query reply saying time varies case to case and cannot predict the time
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can estimate roughly... yourself


----------



## aussieby2016

gnt said:


> Hello,
> 
> Happy to share that I got grant email today at 5:50am Uae time.
> 
> Thanks for all your support specially Jschopra.
> 
> Hoping for everyone a speedy grant.
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:


congrats bhai......enjoy your days ahead........


----------



## aussieby2016

civil189 said:


> People are receiving grant mails and I am still receiving that old rugged email of processing time
> Got a query reply saying time varies case to case and cannot predict the time
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hopefully we are next......its just a matter of time......


----------



## ayushka515

akatoch said:


> Visa granted..... I applied from India on 26th May2016 under 261313


Big Congratulations!!!

I also lodge my visa on 26 May, still waiting for allocation of CO.
Can you tell me your experience.
Before grant, did you get any notification about CO assign.
Did you application status changes from "Application received" to any other.
Did you submit your application with various forms such as 815, 80, 1221 etc.
Did you claim points from your work.
How much points did you claim from English.
Are you allying single or with dependent.

I know, these are very lengthy quentions but plz find time to reply me, coz it will help to kill our time for waiting.
below is my timeline:
EA +ve outcome (Electrical Engineer 233311): 8 April 2016 : 15 points
Age : 30 points
Exp (3 years) : 5 points
PTE each 65: 10 points
Total 60 points eligible for 189 subclass
EOI lodge: 1 May 2016
Invitation: 11 May 2016
Visa Applied: 26 May 2016
All documents Submitted till 7 June: Academic Certificates, English PTE, Experience letters, Bank Statement, Salary Slips, Appointment letter, Contract letters, Resume, PCC, Marriage Certificate, Spouse PCC, Spouse English PTE, Medicals.
waiting for GRANT :fingerscrossed:


----------



## aimaustralia

I lodged visa on June 1 , no CO contact yet. Having one question, I am not getting any points for my experience as all my experience was deducted by vetassess, also I am not claiming any points for my partner. Should I upload documents related to experience and spouse qualification. If yes, then what documents should I submit?


----------



## gnt

aussieby2016 said:


> congrats bhai......enjoy your days ahead........



Thank you  

In Shaa Allah yours will be soon ..


----------



## sandeep_iimt

Have submitted EOI for System analyst for 189 Visa with 65 points. How long it takes to get invite?


----------



## kanz12

Hi guys,

PLease find the attached screenshot of the first page of the Immi account and please tell me *"Application type"- Point based skilled migration visa (189 190 489)*, is this how it's supposed to be? My husband has applied through an agent under 189. Does your page look the same?

Also, if you look at our ANZCO code the immi tracker has only 3 people. I don't see a huge crowd but it had now been *143* days. My husband has only 1 work place till date and all docs are submitted. We have had no verification or calls thus far. The ceiling is 78/1000.

My agent says they called on June second and DIBP replied "still in progress". I dunno if they really called.

Some experts in the forum suggested that the agent won't know if i call, but I also read elsewhere that DIBP might or might not provide the details as we are not authorized 

soo confused,anxious and worried now!


----------



## kanz12

Apologies. PFA the SS



kanz12 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> PLease find the attached screenshot of the first page of the Immi account and please tell me *"Application type"- Point based skilled migration visa (189 190 489)*, is this how it's supposed to be? My husband has applied through an agent under 189. Does your page look the same?
> 
> Also, if you look at our ANZCO code the immi tracker has only 3 people. I don't see a huge crowd but it had now been *143* days. My husband has only 1 work place till date and all docs are submitted. We have had no verification or calls thus far. The ceiling is 78/1000.
> 
> My agent says they called on June second and DIBP replied "still in progress". I dunno if they really called.
> 
> Some experts in the forum suggested that the agent won't know if i call, but I also read elsewhere that DIBP might or might not provide the details as we are not authorized
> 
> soo confused,anxious and worried now!


----------



## ricky1983

Dear All

I have submitted my CDR's for assessment. The EA replied me to improve sections like indicate company name and address, Introduction, nature of overall project, nature of particular area, organizational structure your position, statement of duties etc. but I have provide everything like company's name and my position, introduction etc. What i need to do now..I am highly confused..pls help me..


----------



## ricky1983

Dear All

I have submitted my CDR's for assessment. The EA replied me to improve sections like indicate company name and address, Introduction, nature of overall project, nature of particular area, organizational structure your position, statement of duties etc. but I have provide everything like company's name and my position, introduction etc. What i need to do now..I am highly confused..pls help me..


----------



## ayushka515

kanz12 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> PLease find the attached screenshot of the first page of the Immi account and please tell me *"Application type"- Point based skilled migration visa (189 190 489)*, is this how it's supposed to be? My husband has applied through an agent under 189. Does your page look the same?
> 
> Also, if you look at our ANZCO code the immi tracker has only 3 people. I don't see a huge crowd but it had now been *143* days. My husband has only 1 work place till date and all docs are submitted. We have had no verification or calls thus far. The ceiling is 78/1000.
> 
> My agent says they called on June second and DIBP replied "still in progress". I dunno if they really called.
> 
> Some experts in the forum suggested that the agent won't know if i call, but I also read elsewhere that DIBP might or might not provide the details as we are not authorized
> 
> soo confused,anxious and worried now!


mine is also same, I applied for 189 but it shows Point based skilled migration visa (189 190 489)


----------



## andreyx108b

aimaustralia said:


> I lodged visa on June 1 , no CO contact yet. Having one question, I am not getting any points for my experience as all my experience was deducted by vetassess, also I am not claiming any points for my partner. Should I upload documents related to experience and spouse qualification. If yes, then what documents should I submit?


No for empl. Docs

Yes - for education.

Resume also required.


----------



## mvkumar

Hi All,

Do we need to upload all the employment years bank statements for all companies we worked? Or say 1 year of statements for each employment will also suffice?

Kindly suggest.

Thanks..


----------



## kawal_547

kanz12 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> PLease find the attached screenshot of the first page of the Immi account and please tell me "Application type"- Point based skilled migration visa (189 190 489), is this how it's supposed to be? My husband has applied through an agent under 189. Does your page look the same?
> 
> Also, if you look at our ANZCO code the immi tracker has only 3 people. I don't see a huge crowd but it had now been 143 days. My husband has only 1 work place till date and all docs are submitted. We have had no verification or calls thus far. The ceiling is 78/1000.
> 
> My agent says they called on June second and DIBP replied "still in progress". I dunno if they really called.
> 
> Some experts in the forum suggested that the agent won't know if i call, but I also read elsewhere that DIBP might or might not provide the details as we are not authorized
> 
> soo confused,anxious and worried now!


Yes . It.will.show in front of the main applicant name 189, 190, 489 coz these 3 visas mainly fall under the Immigration program. 

So do not worry.

Secondly Immitracker is not DIBP website .

It only contains a fraction of people who have applied to the immigration for aus.

So if you try to analyse or predict anything from immi tracker or even from this forum kindly do NOT do it.

It's fine self introspection but not for any results or analysis.

You have all your details with yourself. 

You can call the dibp yourself and provide the required details and ask for any update, though they won't tell anything and if there is anything to tell then it will be first on your immi account itself.

Relax.

All the best.


----------



## sangeet4u

Hi Seniors,

I have been a silent reader of this forum and see a lot of useful information regarding anything and everything related to visas and queries. 

I have found myself in a tricky situation and wanted to get some inputs on it. I applied for 189 Visa in March end and was provided with roles and responsibilities by a senior on the letter head. However, now my referrer has informed me that he might not have been the authorized person to give the letter and will not testify in case any kind of verification happens. I am in a fix now as to what needs to be done now. Should i get a statutory declaration from another senior and inform DIBP myself or should i wait for them to come to me. I am really confused as to what should be my course of action. I would appreciate if seniors could throw some light on this.

Apart from this letter i have provided Salary Slips, Tax Documents, Bank Statement, Form 16 as well.


----------



## vikaschandra

sangeet4u said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this forum and see a lot of useful information regarding anything and everything related to visas and queries.
> 
> I have found myself in a tricky situation and wanted to get some inputs on it. I applied for 189 Visa in March end and was provided with roles and responsibilities by a senior on the letter head. However, now my referrer has informed me that he might not have been the authorized person to give the letter and will not testify in case any kind of verification happens. I am in a fix now as to what needs to be done now. Should i get a statutory declaration from another senior and inform DIBP myself or should i wait for them to come to me. I am really confused as to what should be my course of action. I would appreciate if seniors could throw some light on this.
> 
> Apart from this letter i have provided Salary Slips, Tax Documents, Bank Statement, Form 16 as well.


Yes get another letter from person who can validate your R&R


----------



## sangeet4u

vikaschandra said:


> Yes get another letter from person who can validate your R&R


Thank you very much Vikas for replying. And I am assuming I should update the same to DIBP before they reach out to me as I doubt if they come back they will come back with NJ.

Also sir, while updating them what should i tell them? Would it be ok to say that the person providing letter might not be authorized or something? Really appreciate your help.

Thanks.


----------



## vikaschandra

sangeet4u said:


> Thank you very much Vikas for replying. And I am assuming I should update the same to DIBP before they reach out to me as I doubt if they come back they will come back with NJ.
> 
> Also sir, while updating them what should i tell them? Would it be ok to say that the person providing letter might not be authorized or something? Really appreciate your help.
> 
> Thanks.


Just upload the new letter with the new name most probably they woulf refer the updated one and moreover all they want is that either HR or senior colleague/manager confirms the claims


----------



## kawal_547

sangeet4u said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this forum and see a lot of useful information regarding anything and everything related to visas and queries.
> 
> I have found myself in a tricky situation and wanted to get some inputs on it. I applied for 189 Visa in March end and was provided with roles and responsibilities by a senior on the letter head. However, now my referrer has informed me that he might not have been the authorized person to give the letter and will not testify in case any kind of verification happens. I am in a fix now as to what needs to be done now. Should i get a statutory declaration from another senior and inform DIBP myself or should i wait for them to come to me. I am really confused as to what should be my course of action. I would appreciate if seniors could throw some light on this.
> 
> Apart from this letter i have provided Salary Slips, Tax Documents, Bank Statement, Form 16 as well.


Kindly note.

It's not the person who has made your letter will testify. 

If DIBP confirms the letter then they will be sending the same copy of letter to your HR and will ask them to comment as below.

Kindly confirm the genuineness of the letter issued and also confirm that whether the person who has issued the letter is authorized to issue and sign the letter for the applicant or not.

So in this case HR will only confirm if they are aware of any such letter issued which can only happen when the person issuing you the letter is authorized as in that case the person would have kept he department or the HR in loop while issuing the letter.


----------



## sangeet4u

kawal_547 said:


> Kindly note.
> 
> It's not the person who has made your letter will testify.
> 
> If DIBP confirms the letter then they will be sending the same copy of letter to your HR and will ask them to comment as below.
> 
> Kindly confirm the genuineness of the letter issued and also confirm that whether the person who has issued the letter is authorized to issue and sign the letter for the applicant or not.
> 
> So in this case HR will only confirm if they are aware of any such letter issued which can only happen when the person issuing you the letter is authorized as in that case the person would have kept he department or the HR in loop while issuing the letter.


Thanks for your reply. I think this is the case they will not confirm in case a verification happens. So i am looking at options on what can be done.


----------



## arjun09

Hi guys, can someone please provide me dibp number. I am going to call them tomorrow morning. Thanks


----------



## kawal_547

arjun09 said:


> hi guys, can someone please provide me dibp number. I am going to call them tomorrow morning. Thanks


+61731367000


----------



## arjun09

kawal_547 said:


> +61731367000




Thank you


----------



## kawal_547

sangeet4u said:


> Thanks for your reply. I think this is the case they will not confirm in case a verification happens. So i am looking at options on what can be done.


If they give a negative reply back then that can cause a problem

Kindly get the letter issued from your department or your immediate manager.

Or ask your HR if they have any policy to issue the RnR to the employee on the letter head.

Any of above will never ever cause any issue even if verification happens. 

Else get the same on affidavit.

In this case they might email your company for employee verification or can even ask to give them RnR back to them on email of company letterhead but only if they ask

Atleast it will keep you safe from the letter which you are not supposed to have as it's not from "authorized" person.


----------



## sridevimca20022

kawal_547 said:


> +61731367000


Hi 
Can you please elaborate on employment verification part


----------



## aimaustralia

andreyx108b said:


> No for empl. Docs
> 
> Yes - for education.
> 
> Resume also required.


Thanks andrey for replying.


----------



## outworldly cartoon

Hi guys, can someone tell me for how long is the PCC valid for ? 
Can I get it done in advance or it is not advisable ? 

I was thinking of uploading all the documents all at once so was thinking about getting it done in advance once I get my invite.


----------



## vikaschandra

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi
> Can you please elaborate on employment verification part


Not all cases go through the verification process it is subject to CO's decision to call for employment verification. Though it has been noticed lately that most of the candidates are being verified. 

Employment verification can be done in several ways

1. DIBP officials will reach your HR directly to know more about the individual & his/her work. They might ask them to verify the stat declaration that the applicant has provided (by asking if the person is authorized to provide any such letter this happens usually in case the stat declaration is on letter head, but if it is on plain paper they might not raise this question)
2. DIBP officials might only reach out the person who has issued that letter and get the content and issuance verified
3. DIBP might visit applicants office meet the guy who signed the stat declaration ask him more questions and thereafter might even reach HR for further questioning. 
4. DIBP may also call the applicant after the verification to verify the roles and responsibilities in addition to other questions related to ones job. 
5. DIBP officials may just call Applicants HR to verify the Roles and Responsibilities if the letter is issued by the HR directly

These are various modes of verification used by DIBP officials


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

94th day today and not a single time CO Contact yet.


----------



## shnasj

*Hi*

Its impossible to know what's the reason of delay. But Engineering Technologists applications are delayed for sure.



Self Employed ' 15 said:


> 94th day today and not a single time CO Contact yet.


----------



## poorikanna

Hi guys, I read the above thread. I have a clarification. Do we need a letter from the HR in our companies when the CO asks for an employment reference? For one of my companies, I have given a reference from a colleague because I didn't want my company, and in turn, my manager to know that I've applied for PR. It is the same letter that I had submitted for ACS. Will that be enough? Also, the list of employment reference letters indicated tax returns and pay slips, both of which I had submitted already. Will this cause a problem in my PR? Should I talk to the HR or my manager in my company?


----------



## andreyx108b

shnasj said:


> Its impossible to know what's the reason of delay. But Engineering Technologists applications are delayed for sure.


Processing times do not depend on anzsco.


----------



## jschopra

gnt said:


> Hello,
> 
> Happy to share that I got grant email today at 5:50am Uae time.
> 
> Thanks for all your support specially Jschopra.
> 
> Hoping for everyone a speedy grant.
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:


Heartiest congratulations mate. Best of luck for the future.
Hectic and exciting times ahead for you.


----------



## vikaschandra

poorikanna said:


> Hi guys, I read the above thread. I have a clarification. Do we need a letter from the HR in our companies when the CO asks for an employment reference? For one of my companies, I have given a reference from a colleague because I didn't want my company, and in turn, my manager to know that I've applied for PR. It is the same letter that I had submitted for ACS. Will that be enough? Also, the list of employment reference letters indicated tax returns and pay slips, both of which I had submitted already. Will this cause a problem in my PR? Should I talk to the HR or my manager in my company?


If the current documents satisfies the CO well and good if not and CO asks for additional evidence then yes you might have to seek letters from your HR


----------



## Mechmohammed

mmon said:


> Thank you for creating the group. ... will be applying on Tuesday once I get my funds since the invitation took me by surprise


Hi. Congrats on your grant. I saw that you have been given the engineering technologist post. I'm a mechanical engineer but currently working as a technician because the pay is better. Do you think my experience will be considered. If so, what category?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mechmohammed

jschopra said:


> Heartiest congratulations mate. Best of luck for the future.
> Hectic and exciting times ahead for you.


Hi, I saw from your signature that you are a Mechanical Engineer and I'm one too, but currently working as a technician because the pay is better. Do you think my experience will be considered. If so, what category?

I also wanted to ask how did you get 70 points
Thanks in advance


----------



## outworldly cartoon

outworldly cartoon said:


> Hi guys, can someone tell me for how long is the PCC valid for ?
> Can I get it done in advance or it is not advisable ?
> 
> I was thinking of uploading all the documents all at once so was thinking about getting it done in advance once I get my invite.


Any idea friends?


----------



## kawal_547

outworldly cartoon said:


> Any idea friends?


Its valid for a year

But not advisable to get it done so soon 

The day you get your invite, lodge your pcc request.

It will take 21 days to get it and if you have a recent pp then you might get the same day.


----------



## kanz12

thank you for sorting my queries. guess will wait then ;(



kawal_547 said:


> Yes . It.will.show in front of the main applicant name 189, 190, 489 coz these 3 visas mainly fall under the Immigration program.
> 
> So do not worry.
> 
> Secondly Immitracker is not DIBP website .
> 
> It only contains a fraction of people who have applied to the immigration for aus.
> 
> So if you try to analyse or predict anything from immi tracker or even from this forum kindly do NOT do it.
> 
> It's fine self introspection but not for any results or analysis.
> 
> You have all your details with yourself.
> 
> You can call the dibp yourself and provide the required details and ask for any update, though they won't tell anything and if there is anything to tell then it will be first on your immi account itself.
> 
> Relax.
> 
> All the best.


----------



## aussieby2016

outworldly cartoon said:


> Any idea friends?


since you are from India, so wait for your invitation.....after that apply for your PCC....hopefully you would get it in some weeks....then you can upload the same......in doing so you shall get a longer Initial Entry Date (IED which is calculated on the earliest expiry of your PCC or health clearance)......hence a longer duration to plan out your future downunder after getting a grant.....


----------



## poorikanna

vikaschandra said:


> If the current documents satisfies the CO well and good if not and CO asks for additional evidence then yes you might have to seek letters from your HR


Hi Vikas Chandra,

Thanks for the advice. But I gave those documents on the 6th of April and the CO is yet to proceed further on this. The status on my application has been 'Assessment in Progress' ever since. For most of the people in this forum, it seems that they received the grant within 10 days of CO contact. Your thoughts please?


----------



## kapoor.neha

Hi All,

Completed 91 days today since visa lodge and 71 days since CO contact. Is it advisable to call DIBP now or should we call them in July. My agent has advised me to stay until first week of July and if not received then call them.


----------



## jschopra

kapoor.neha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Completed 91 days today since visa lodge and 71 days since CO contact. Is it advisable to call DIBP now or should we call them in July. My agent has advised me to stay until first week of July and if not received then call them.


No harm in calling. But you'll get a standard reply. Sometimes calling has worked for a few but usually it hasn't.

But as the trend is, visas will be slow till July. So you can expect movement around that time.


----------



## advait1989

Hi All,

Just an FYI for all the people waiting on their 189 Visa Grants.
Case officer had contacted me on 07/05/2016
I had uploaded all my documents on 28/05/2016.

I also replied on the same email, asking how long it would take on the same day itself.

I received a response like this today. 

The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Independent category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 



The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Independent category now has limited number of places left for the 2015-2016 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.



As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.


I didnt know something like this existed that there is a limit on the number of visas granted.


----------



## jschopra

Mechmohammed said:


> Hi, I saw from your signature that you are a Mechanical Engineer and I'm one too, but currently working as a technician because the pay is better. Do you think my experience will be considered. If so, what category?
> 
> I also wanted to ask how did you get 70 points
> Thanks in advance


Hi,

Points based on experience depend on the combination of educational qualification and experience. I'm not sure how it will work in your case, but if your experience is technician then you have to apply for the engineering technologist assessment. Don't know if they'll deduct any experience for mismatch between education and experience or not.

my 70 point break up is
Age - 30
Education Qualification - 15
Australian Education - 5
Work Experience - 5
IELTS score - 10
Australian Regional Education - 5

Hope this helps.


----------



## vikaschandra

poorikanna said:


> Hi Vikas Chandra,
> 
> Thanks for the advice. But I gave those documents on the 6th of April and the CO is yet to proceed further on this. The status on my application has been 'Assessment in Progress' ever since. For most of the people in this forum, it seems that they received the grant within 10 days of CO contact. Your thoughts please?


Grant in 10 days for most of them :confused2:

Well yes some got it but many are waiting since quite some time post CO contact. Probably assessment is in progress in your case and you shall soon hear from the CO.


----------



## htgaus

Hi Experts,

I submitted my EOI recently for ANZSCO 261313 but when I ckecked the occupation ceilings, it shows that for the code 261313, its already full for this programme year.
Will this impact my EOI submission?
How much delay can I expect for the visa invite?

TIA,


----------



## Abhi6060

htgaus said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I submitted my EOI recently for ANZSCO 261313 but when I ckecked the occupation ceilings, it shows that for the code 261313, its already full for this programme year.
> Will this impact my EOI submission?
> How much delay can I expect for the visa invite?
> 
> TIA,




Time Depends on your points. There are lot of guys with 65 points in queue. New ceiling will apply from July.


----------



## mohsinahmed84

*Ahmed*

Hi All,

Below is my timeline. Any idea what's going on with my case No employment verification yet.CO from Adelaide. I have PCC from Kenya, Pakistan and UAE.


11/03/2016: Visa Lodged payment made
20/03/2016: CO requesting for Medicals 
15/04/2016: Medicals uploaded
20/04/2016: CO Requested for more employment related documents and form 815 for my 2 years old son
28/04/2016: Sent and uploaded all requested employment related documents with form 815 
XX/XX/2016: Grant 
XX/XX/2016: IED 

NO NEWS OR CONTACT AFTER THAT.PLEASE ADVISE WHAT SHOULD I DO ? SHOULD I CALL THEM OR WAIT UNTIL JULY 2016.


----------



## Abhi6060

mohsinahmed84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Below is my timeline. Any idea what's going on with my case No employment verification yet.CO from Adelaide. I have PCC from Kenya, Pakistan and UAE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11/03/2016: Visa Lodged payment made
> 
> 20/03/2016: CO requesting for Medicals
> 
> 15/04/2016: Medicals uploaded
> 
> 20/04/2016: CO Requested for more employment related documents and form 815 for my 2 years old son
> 
> 28/04/2016: Sent and uploaded all requested employment related documents with form 815
> 
> XX/XX/2016: Grant
> 
> XX/XX/2016: IED
> 
> 
> 
> NO NEWS OR CONTACT AFTER THAT.PLEASE ADVISE WHAT SHOULD I DO ? SHOULD I CALL THEM OR WAIT UNTIL JULY 2016.




Preferably, wait until July. I submitted all the required docs on April 21st. No progress since then.


----------



## aussieby2016

advait1989 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just an FYI for all the people waiting on their 189 Visa Grants.
> Case officer had contacted me on 07/05/2016
> I had uploaded all my documents on 28/05/2016.
> 
> I also replied on the same email, asking how long it would take on the same day itself.
> 
> I received a response like this today.
> 
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Independent category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> 
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Independent category now has limited number of places left for the 2015-2016 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> 
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> 
> I didnt know something like this existed that there is a limit on the number of visas granted.


yes there is such a limit on the number of visas granted for various types......however all applicants cases would be processed in the next FY and grants would be given to the applicants if all documents are found satisfactory by the case officer.....


----------



## aussieby2016

mohsinahmed84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Below is my timeline. Any idea what's going on with my case No employment verification yet.CO from Adelaide. I have PCC from Kenya, Pakistan and UAE.
> 
> 
> 11/03/2016: Visa Lodged payment made
> 20/03/2016: CO requesting for Medicals
> 15/04/2016: Medicals uploaded
> 20/04/2016: CO Requested for more employment related documents and form 815 for my 2 years old son
> 28/04/2016: Sent and uploaded all requested employment related documents with form 815
> XX/XX/2016: Grant
> XX/XX/2016: IED
> 
> NO NEWS OR CONTACT AFTER THAT.PLEASE ADVISE WHAT SHOULD I DO ? SHOULD I CALL THEM OR WAIT UNTIL JULY 2016.


give them a call....and ask them for your application status.....from 815 basically reduces medical clearance validity to 6 months...and since its your dependant, you too will also get a shorter IED...so better you call them up to know your status.....


----------



## anurag.gupta81

Hi All,

After I submitted my document the status shows as "Assessment in Progress". is there a change in status when the case officer picks it up?

Regards,
Anurag


----------



## arjun09

So i called DIBP this morning around 7:30. Luckily they answered within a minute but not what i was looking for. They asked me the reason for call so i told this call is regarding my visa application. He asked me did i call before regarding my application i said i didn't. Then he asked for date i applied for visa and CO contact date. Then i told the date. Guess what he didn't even asked my passport number or application number and he gave me a standard answer that we will contact you if we need something from our end that's it. It wasn't a good experience for me.


----------



## aussieby2016

anurag.gupta81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After I submitted my document the status shows as "Assessment in Progress". is there a change in status when the case officer picks it up?
> 
> Regards,
> Anurag


no it doesn't......either changes to "finalised" (on receiving grant) or stays as "Assessment in Progress" (while case officer looks into the case).....


----------



## Sush1

Mine and your timelines are quiet similar.



mohsinahmed84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Below is my timeline. Any idea what's going on with my case No employment verification yet.CO from Adelaide. I have PCC from Kenya, Pakistan and UAE.
> 
> 
> 11/03/2016: Visa Lodged payment made
> 20/03/2016: CO requesting for Medicals
> 15/04/2016: Medicals uploaded
> 20/04/2016: CO Requested for more employment related documents and form 815 for my 2 years old son
> 28/04/2016: Sent and uploaded all requested employment related documents with form 815
> XX/XX/2016: Grant
> XX/XX/2016: IED
> 
> NO NEWS OR CONTACT AFTER THAT.PLEASE ADVISE WHAT SHOULD I DO ? SHOULD I CALL THEM OR WAIT UNTIL JULY 2016.


----------



## andreyx108b

kanz12 said:


> thank you for sorting my queries. guess will wait then ;(


 I think Kawal does not understand a concept of statistical sampling and what constitutes a valid/testable sample. 

The tracker data gives you an error margin of, let me be safe, 10% - nothing else would be more accurate apart from the actual data from DIBP. 

Pure fact.


----------



## kanz12

You answer is what i meant to say.. but realized probably my initial post was not explained well. 

Hey Kawal no offence, but I do understand what Immi tracker is and how it's not DIBP and that it is partial information. My query is based on the data available. Or else we won't be looking at tracker and wondering ... or reading forums. I see the most applied category is engineering and IT compared to my ANZCO . So I'am only trying to draw a relation cuz i cannot come up with any logical reason for the delay other than imagine that my file is just dumped in a corner forgotten.

Either ways we can only guess, do our own math and reasoning, hope, fail , hope again and wait until the grant arrives.

Like andrey said "let me be safe, 10%" is what is keeping most of us going.


I still thank you for answering my queries promptly.



andreyx108b said:


> I think Kawal does not understand a concept of statistical sampling and what constitutes a valid/testable sample. The inmitracker data gives you an error margin of, let me be safe, 10% - nothing would else apart from actual data can come close.
> 
> Pure fact.


----------



## prestyler

Guys, I paid the visa fees and uploaded all the documents in april for 190. 1st of june i received an email asking for PCC which i already uploaded before, however i sent them again and was very hopeful to receive the visa grant but today i received this email.

"The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nomin"ated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2015-2016 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect your application.

I appreciate your patience in this matter. "

So, i just dont understand what to make of it, how long is it going to take ?? and what are the chances of them refusing at this stage ?? I had 70 points when i applied, however i will turn 33 next month, but i hope this wont affect anything.

if someone faced something similar, please share your experience.


----------



## aussieby2016

prestyler said:


> Guys, I paid the visa fees and uploaded all the documents in april for 190. 1st of june i received an email asking for PCC which i already uploaded before, however i sent them again and was very hopeful to receive the visa grant but today i received this email.
> 
> "The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nomin"ated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2015-2016 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect your application.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter. "
> 
> So, i just dont understand what to make of it, how long is it going to take ?? and is there chances of them refusing at this stage ?
> 
> if someone faced something similar, please share your experience.


in short its a delay mail....the grants have stagnated for the moment but will continue from July 2016.....how long after that depends on your case...maybe days or maybe months....its all dependant on the CO's satisfaction.....so no refusing just delay in processing....many have got the same mail and experts might confirm you that all this is all but a delay mail as FY closes for DIBP.....so chill and relax.....all is fine just wait till July 2016......


----------



## Mechmohammed

jschopra said:


> Hi,
> 
> Points based on experience depend on the combination of educational qualification and experience. I'm not sure how it will work in your case, but if your experience is technician then you have to apply for the engineering technologist assessment. Don't know if they'll deduct any experience for mismatch between education and experience or not.
> 
> my 70 point break up is
> Age - 30
> Education Qualification - 15
> Australian Education - 5
> Work Experience - 5
> IELTS score - 10
> Australian Regional Education - 5
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you for your help. I want to apply as a MechanicalEngineer though. Do you think that is possible? I am not registed through Engineersaustralia yet as I haven't started my process. Do you think they will reply on this point if I email them? 

Ok. So Australian Education and regional Australian education is where you scored. My guess by aus edu is a Masters degree but what does reg aus edu mean.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

As per my analysis on Immitracker.. In the current June month DIBP is mostly issuing GRANTS on Fridays

So 24th June is last friday of this month.. so lets some good news then..

Or else July also starts from Friday that means 1st July will bring GOOD NEWS for lot many aspirants.


----------



## kawal_547

jitinbhasin21 said:


> As per my analysis on Immitracker.. In the current June month DIBP is mostly issuing GRANTS on Fridays
> 
> So 24th June is last friday of this month.. so lets some good news then..
> 
> Or else July also starts from Friday that means 1st July will bring GOOD NEWS for lot many aspirants.


2nd July is election in aus

I have kept.my stakes from 11 July onwards.

Post mid july we see the actual surge in grants.

Though I'm also hopeful till 30 Jun too. ;-)


----------



## jschopra

Mechmohammed said:


> Thank you for your help. I want to apply as a MechanicalEngineer though. Do you think that is possible? I am not registed through Engineersaustralia yet as I haven't started my process. Do you think they will reply on this point if I email them?
> 
> Ok. So Australian Education and regional Australian education is where you scored. My guess by aus edu is a Masters degree but what does reg aus edu mean.


You can absolutely try for mechanical engineer assessment. If you don't fall in that category, they'll let you know and then maybe you can change. You can ask about it on email for sure and they'll reply. Just not sure when.

Yes my education in Australia was Masters degree. Regional study means I have lived and studied in regional part of Australia. Not in a metro. The list of post codes are available on DIBP website to check.


----------



## jschopra

kawal_547 said:


> 2nd July is election in aus
> 
> I have kept.my stakes from 11 July onwards.
> 
> Post mid july we see the actual surge in grants.
> 
> Though I'm also hopeful till 30 Jun too. ;-)


IMHO, the grants should start from 4th July. 2nd July is elections but it is also Saturday. So not public holiday as it is already a weekend.

The new quota and planning must already have been published and instructions given to COs regarding it. The max. delay should be 6th July.

But you never know regarding DIBP's mysterious ways.


----------



## aussieby2016

jitinbhasin21 said:


> As per my analysis on Immitracker.. In the current June month DIBP is mostly issuing GRANTS on Fridays
> 
> So 24th June is last friday of this month.. so lets some good news then..
> 
> Or else July also starts from Friday that means 1st July will bring GOOD NEWS for lot many aspirants.


wish everyday of July first and second week is a Friday.......and grants heavily downpour.....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mechmohammed

jschopra said:


> You can absolutely try for mechanical engineer assessment. If you don't fall in that category, they'll let you know and then maybe you can change. You can ask about it on email for sure and they'll reply. Just not sure when.
> 
> Yes my education in Australia was Masters degree. Regional study means I have lived and studied in regional part of Australia. Not in a metro. The list of post codes are available on DIBP website to check.


Ok. Will send them an email. Thank you for your help


----------



## guneet

Hi All, I have observed that a lot of members have posted dates for employment verification. Just wanted to confirm if that's done for everyone and where do we get the status that it's done?
After all docs are submitted, what's the average turn around time for a Grant?
My time line is as follows

Invite:27 march 2016
Visa lodge/paid fee: 29 Apr
CO contact for all docs: 04 may
Docs uploaded: 28 may
2nd contact from co for more docs: 10 Jun
Docs uploaded: 10 june.
Anzsco code: 263111


----------



## aussieby2016

guneet said:


> Hi All, I have observed that a lot of members have posted dates for employment verification. Just wanted to confirm if that's done for everyone and where do we get the status that it's done?
> After all docs are submitted, what's the average turn around time for a Grant?
> My time line is as follows
> 
> Invite:27 march 2016
> Visa lodge/paid fee: 29 Apr
> CO contact for all docs: 04 may
> Docs uploaded: 28 may
> 2nd contact from co for more docs: 10 Jun
> Docs uploaded: 10 june.
> Anzsco code: 263111


guneet employment verification is not for everyone...in case you want to confirm check out with your present/ex employers if they have received any employment verification call or mail from Australian High Commission.....unfortunately there is no status tracking for employment verification and maximum you can do is follow up with you present/ex HR for mail/call to be answered......
Regarding your last question, no one can tell average time for grants as some have got in weeks while some are waiting for months......so just upload all you can and sail the waiting boat till the granting shore comes.......all the best for your grant...


----------



## kawal_547

guneet said:


> Hi All, I have observed that a lot of members have posted dates for employment verification. Just wanted to confirm if that's done for everyone and where do we get the status that it's done?
> After all docs are submitted, what's the average turn around time for a Grant?
> My time line is as follows
> 
> Invite:27 march 2016
> Visa lodge/paid fee: 29 Apr
> CO contact for all docs: 04 may
> Docs uploaded: 28 may
> 2nd contact from co for more docs: 10 Jun
> Docs uploaded: 10 june.
> Anzsco code: 263111


You do not get any status of employment verification.

People posting about their employment verification means they have come to know that it happened on their case in their company or AHC has called them directly for employment verification. 

This is how we all come to know.

Dibp never tell what kind of verification they are going to carry on any case or what all sorts of verification have they already done on any case.


----------



## 1168298

Question: I want to upload my cv and polio vaccination certificate to immiaccount but can't find an appropriate category for it. Help please.


----------



## aussieby2016

whitelight said:


> Question: I want to upload my cv and polio vaccination certificate to immiaccount but can't find an appropriate category for it. Help please.


CV goes under Evidence of Employment History - Resume.....

and for polio vaccination certificate, submit under evidence of health - letter statement from hospital - and name the file as polio vaccination certificate........


----------



## Prash2533

arjun09 said:


> So i called DIBP this morning around 7:30. Luckily they answered within a minute but not what i was looking for. They asked me the reason for call so i told this call is regarding my visa application. He asked me did i call before regarding my application i said i didn't. Then he asked for date i applied for visa and CO contact date. Then i told the date. Guess what he didn't even asked my passport number or application number and he gave me a standard answer that we will contact you if we need something from our end that's it. It wasn't a good experience for me.


Arjun, if you do not mind, can you add your timelines in your signatures.


----------



## conjoinme

akatoch said:


> Visa granted..... I applied from India on 26th May2016 under 261313


Congrats mate!


----------



## conjoinme

perryH said:


> Thant's what i'm confused about the scores. They are also saying you have claim points for australian studies. i checked on their site australian sutdy has 5 points. But we did not claim such points.
> That might be the reason they are saying its 60 points not 70.


Suggest you call them and clarify


----------



## conjoinme

gnt said:


> Hello,
> 
> Happy to share that I got grant email today at 5:50am Uae time.
> 
> Thanks for all your support specially Jschopra.
> 
> Hoping for everyone a speedy grant.
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:


Congrats


----------



## conjoinme

aimaustralia said:


> I lodged visa on June 1 , no CO contact yet. Having one question, I am not getting any points for my experience as all my experience was deducted by vetassess, also I am not claiming any points for my partner. Should I upload documents related to experience and spouse qualification. If yes, then what documents should I submit?


Yes, just upload few docs establishing your experience and even spouse education if you don't want a CO contact and possible delay. Sometimes Co has asked for spouse docs even if experience is not claimed. Anyhow you would specify all thise details in form 80 ans cv so why run away from docs


----------



## conjoinme

mvkumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do we need to upload all the employment years bank statements for all companies we worked? Or say 1 year of statements for each employment will also suffice?
> 
> Kindly suggest.
> 
> Thanks..


Better upload all or atleast 1 each quarter for the claimed experience


----------



## conjoinme

outworldly cartoon said:


> Hi guys, can someone tell me for how long is the PCC valid for ?
> Can I get it done in advance or it is not advisable ?
> 
> I was thinking of uploading all the documents all at once so was thinking about getting it done in advance once I get my invite.


One year, better to get it close to visa lodge as IED depends mostly on pcc, medicals too in some cases


----------



## mohsinahmed84

Sush1 said:


> Mine and your timelines are quiet similar.


Did they done with your employment verification?


----------



## anishentc

Congrats


----------



## Sush1

Not till now.



mohsinahmed84 said:


> Did they done with your employment verification?


----------



## arjun09

Prash2533 said:


> Arjun, if you do not mind, can you add your timelines in your signatures.


I did last time but whenever i reply my timelines shows in that reply. I don't know what to do


----------



## pallavidhar

Hi Buddy,

You are doing a great job helping people here. I went through a lot of posts and realised hat its good to get your documents and finances in place in advance . So am just preparing my documents for the ITA, that am expecting in July. I have a few questions and will be grateful if you , or anyone who has recently received a grant or lodged an application can help me here. 


1) Once I make the payment, I should be able to see the recommended documents. Will they mention whether they need original , coloured scans or certified true copies of all ? Reason I am asking is that lawyers now do not certify pay slips for companies as a new rule. How do I know what scans and what photo copies would suffice ? The website says scans at one place and true copies at another. 

2) Do I need to submit ITR or form 16 ? For last year or all the years I have worked ? The website doesn mention that as well . 

3) How many salary slips do I need to submit ? Again, website doesn ask for it. 

4) I have been so far unlucky to get a prepaid AUD travel card from ICICI. Am hoping to get one before my ITA. Else I ll ask my friends to make teh payment and I ll transfer the funds to them. Any idea whats the best way to transfer funds overseas with good exchange rate and no markup fee? 

5) If I attach all the above docs, along with pcc and medicals and the forms (1221 and 80), will I still be assigned a CO after a few days or can I expect a direct grant ?

6) I ve already created an immi accnout and undergoing medical tests. I need not create a new account when I get the ITA, corrrect ?

Thanks. 





jschopra said:


> Hi,
> 
> Points based on experience depend on the combination of educational qualification and experience. I'm not sure how it will work in your case, but if your experience is technician then you have to apply for the engineering technologist assessment. Don't know if they'll deduct any experience for mismatch between education and experience or not.
> 
> my 70 point break up is
> Age - 30
> Education Qualification - 15
> Australian Education - 5
> Work Experience - 5
> IELTS score - 10
> Australian Regional Education - 5
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## jschopra

pallavidhar said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> You are doing a great job helping people here. I went through a lot of posts and realised hat its good to get your documents and finances in place in advance . So am just preparing my documents for the ITA, that am expecting in July. I have a few questions and will be grateful if you , or anyone who has recently received a grant or lodged an application can help me here.
> 
> 
> 1) Once I make the payment, I should be able to see the recommended documents. Will they mention whether they need original , coloured scans or certified true copies of all ? Reason I am asking is that lawyers now do not certify pay slips for companies as a new rule. How do I know what scans and what photo copies would suffice ? The website says scans at one place and true copies at another.
> 
> 2) Do I need to submit ITR or form 16 ? For last year or all the years I have worked ? The website doesn mention that as well .
> 
> 3) How many salary slips do I need to submit ? Again, website doesn ask for it.
> 
> 4) I have been so far unlucky to get a prepaid AUD travel card from ICICI. Am hoping to get one before my ITA. Else I ll ask my friends to make teh payment and I ll transfer the funds to them. Any idea whats the best way to transfer funds overseas with good exchange rate and no markup fee?
> 
> 5) If I attach all the above docs, along with pcc and medicals and the forms (1221 and 80), will I still be assigned a CO after a few days or can I expect a direct grant ?
> 
> 6) I ve already created an immi accnout and undergoing medical tests. I need not create a new account when I get the ITA, corrrect ?
> 
> Thanks.



Hi,

1. There are no recommended documents checklist. But there is a section for different aspects like professional, education, passport etc. So you have to upload relevant documents in relevant fields. Eg: All your work experience, recommendation, roles and responsibilities, salary slips etc. go in professional documents. Marksheets and transcripts go in academics.

Color scans of the originals are good enough. In case you don't have color scans, then you need to get them notarised. I have uploaded only color scans. No notarised documents. Now since photocopies will be B&W, they won't work and you'll need to get them notarised. Try to get color scans to help your case.

Do you get soft copies of your salary slips? If yes, then they'll work fine. If not, then just get them color scanned and it'll work.

2. It is always beneficial to upload all the ITR and Form 16 for all the years of experience you are claiming. Makes your case stronger. If any are missing, salary slips from that period should be uploaded. Now since there is a limit of 60 documents, you should merge them and upload as one. 

3. Minimum 3 latest salary slips is recommended but try to upload as many as you can. Again, it makes your case stronger.

4. I might not be the right person to suggest for this because I used a credit card that already had enough limit to pay. Now since there is a limit of 60 documents, you should merge them and upload as one.

5. If you attach all the documents including Form 80 and 1221 there is a good chance of a direct grant. I say chance because you never know what the CO might ask for which you might have overlooked or they just need. But yes, the chances are good.

6. Correct. You need not create a new immi account. But you are getting your medicals done before you get an invite. Please note that your IED(Initial Entry Date) will be decided on your medical or PCC, whichever expires first. So you might get a very early IED because of your medical expiring soon.

Hope my answers helped you.
Cheers


----------



## pallavidhar

Thanks a lot for such a detailed and prompt answer. Some concerns :-

1) My first job was 10 years ago and I only have the print outs of salary slips of that one. It is in black and white. I doubt if the lawyers here will certify it. Will try my luck .

2) Do they ask for form 16 or ITR ? I might not have ITRs for the last two jobs. My dad filed them for me and I dont have soft copies. 

3) PCC is valid for one year. I think it is the same for medicals too? I am anyway expecting the ITA in july and the grant latest by October. IED will be around June next year that way. I hope . 

4) Do I need to submit colour scans of all my offer letters as well ?

5) The reliving and reference letters can be the same as the ones submitted to the ACS, correct ?





Thanks again. 




jschopra said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. There are no recommended documents checklist. But there is a section for different aspects like professional, education, passport etc. So you have to upload relevant documents in relevant fields. Eg: All your work experience, recommendation, roles and responsibilities, salary slips etc. go in professional documents. Marksheets and transcripts go in academics.
> 
> Color scans of the originals are good enough. In case you don't have color scans, then you need to get them notarised. I have uploaded only color scans. No notarised documents. Now since photocopies will be B&W, they won't work and you'll need to get them notarised. Try to get color scans to help your case.
> 
> Do you get soft copies of your salary slips? If yes, then they'll work fine. If not, then just get them color scanned and it'll work.
> 
> 2. It is always beneficial to upload all the ITR and Form 16 for all the years of experience you are claiming. Makes your case stronger. If any are missing, salary slips from that period should be uploaded. Now since there is a limit of 60 documents, you should merge them and upload as one.
> 
> 3. Minimum 3 latest salary slips is recommended but try to upload as many as you can. Again, it makes your case stronger.
> 
> 4. I might not be the right person to suggest for this because I used a credit card that already had enough limit to pay. Now since there is a limit of 60 documents, you should merge them and upload as one.
> 
> 5. If you attach all the documents including Form 80 and 1221 there is a good chance of a direct grant. I say chance because you never know what the CO might ask for which you might have overlooked or they just need. But yes, the chances are good.
> 
> 6. Correct. You need not create a new immi account. But you are getting your medicals done before you get an invite. Please note that your IED(Initial Entry Date) will be decided on your medical or PCC, whichever expires first. So you might get a very early IED because of your medical expiring soon.
> 
> Hope my answers helped you.
> Cheers


----------



## 1168298

aussieby2016 said:


> CV goes under Evidence of Employment History - Resume.....
> 
> 
> 
> and for polio vaccination certificate, submit under evidence of health - letter statement from hospital - and name the file as polio vaccination certificate........



Thanks a lot aussieby2016. This was really buried deep and difficult to find.


----------



## andreyx108b

conjoinme said:


> Yes, just upload few docs establishing your experience and even spouse education if you don't want a CO contact and possible delay. Sometimes Co has asked for spouse docs even if experience is not claimed. Anyhow you would specify all thise details in form 80 ans cv so why run away from docs


If no points are claimed for employment - no need for evidence.


----------



## mekabubu

hello,

Guys i need some help if you could reply. I filled in 1393 form and submitted it. I am not claiming points for wife and she is non migrating. I mentioned in the form 1393 that she has not been employed because i was in a hurry but now when i am filling in form 80 for 
her. i thought i should mention her employnment details. if i do, will that cause a problem, is there a way to solve this.
thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

mekabubu said:


> hello, Guys i need some help if you could reply. I filled in 1393 form and submitted it. I am not claiming points for wife and she is non migrating. I mentioned in the form 1393 that she has not been employed because i was in a hurry but now when i am filling in form 80 for her. i thought i should mention her employnment details. if i do, will that cause a problem, is there a way to solve this. thanks


Why would you lie in your form?


----------



## mekabubu

andreyx108b said:


> Why would you lie in your form?


it was not my intention to lie in form 1393, i ignored the question for some reason because i thought i wasnt claiming points for her. but now i realised that i should mention it. what do u think


----------



## andreyx108b

mekabubu said:


> it was not my intention to lie in form 1393, i ignored the question for some reason because i thought i wasnt claiming points for her. but now i realised that i should mention it. what do u think


Notify CO of incorrect answers, and upload the correct forms.

I would have done this way...


----------



## mohsinahmed84

aussieby2016 said:


> give them a call....and ask them for your application status.....from 815 basically reduces medical clearance validity to 6 months...and since its your dependant, you too will also get a shorter IED...so better you call them up to know your status.....


Hi,I called them they said all seems OK in my case.Just asked me to keep patience. He asked my passport number and date of birth before telling me the status


----------



## aussieby2016

mohsinahmed84 said:


> Hi,I called them they said all seems OK in my case.Just asked me to keep patience. He asked my passport number and date of birth before telling me the status


Though the reply was generic yet good as one thing is for sure that your case is been looked into.....now in sha allah you should recieve the grant soon.....all the best.....


----------



## Sunil4dv

Dear Friends,
I saw a lot of useful posts from all of you regarding skill assessment and immigration to Australia. I am also looking for immigration to Australia and need guidance from you.
I am a mechanical engineer having approximately 17 years of continuous experience. I have already received my IELTS score (L-8, R-8, W-7, S-7) i.e. proficient user. If I consider points for my age, English, Engineering qualification and experience, the accumulated points are 65, that I feel would be sufficient for immigration.
Now I need guidance for education and RSA (Relevant skill assessment) from Engineers Australia. I have collected following documents for the same:
•	Photograph, passport copies
•	CV
•	IELTS result form
•	Degree certificate and transcript from University.
•	CPD, Career episodes and summary statement (Writing in progress)
•	Evidence of employment (Offer/joining letters from employers, Job description from present employer, service certificate and reference letter mentioning five duties from my previous employer).
1) Please suggest whether these documents are sufficient or will I have to submit any additional document for qualification assessment from EA.
2) Is it a good idea to get RSA alongwith qualification assessment or should I do it separately?
3) For RSA, should I need to submit income tax acknowledgement or a salary certificate from employer is enough. Please suggest me alternative documents acceptable as I don’t have such documents from last five years in my present job (As I am working in Gulf and there is no income tax.)
4) Once I would receive invitation, what additional documents might be required for visa application? Please share your experience and procedure in detail. 
5) I would like to immigrate with my wife. Is it must for her to complete IELTS before visa application?
I would appreciate if anyone going or passed through this process, give me his/her mail ID to contact personally to guide me step-wise.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

110 Days.. and no CO contact..

Sit tight buddy... lets wait it out..



Self Employed ' 15 said:


> 94th day today and not a single time CO Contact yet.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Chopra ... whats happening buddy?

Any idea where do we stand???

I was expecting you will come out with some good news by end of last week..




jschopra said:


> No harm in calling. But you'll get a standard reply. Sometimes calling has worked for a few but usually it hasn't.
> 
> But as the trend is, visas will be slow till July. So you can expect movement around that time.


----------



## advait1989

guneet said:


> Hi All, I have observed that a lot of members have posted dates for employment verification. Just wanted to confirm if that's done for everyone and where do we get the status that it's done?
> After all docs are submitted, what's the average turn around time for a Grant?
> My time line is as follows
> 
> Invite:27 march 2016
> Visa lodge/paid fee: 29 Apr
> CO contact for all docs: 04 may
> Docs uploaded: 28 may
> 2nd contact from co for more docs: 10 Jun
> Docs uploaded: 10 june.
> Anzsco code: 263111



Hi Guneet,

Your timeline and my timeslines are similar. Although CO didnt contact me second time. As i already posted yesterday, I think they have reached the limit to give out grants for this Financial Year. 

Most of us will have to wait it out until 01/07/2016 for the grants to start rolling out again.


----------



## GSSinOZ

pallavidhar said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> You are doing a great job helping people here. I went through a lot of posts and realised hat its good to get your documents and finances in place in advance . So am just preparing my documents for the ITA, that am expecting in July. I have a few questions and will be grateful if you , or anyone who has recently received a grant or lodged an application can help me here.
> 
> 
> 1) Once I make the payment, I should be able to see the recommended documents. Will they mention whether they need original , coloured scans or certified true copies of all ? Reason I am asking is that lawyers now do not certify pay slips for companies as a new rule. How do I know what scans and what photo copies would suffice ? The website says scans at one place and true copies at another.
> 
> 2) Do I need to submit ITR or form 16 ? For last year or all the years I have worked ? The website doesn mention that as well .
> 
> 3) How many salary slips do I need to submit ? Again, website doesn ask for it.
> 
> 4) I have been so far unlucky to get a prepaid AUD travel card from ICICI. Am hoping to get one before my ITA. Else I ll ask my friends to make teh payment and I ll transfer the funds to them. Any idea whats the best way to transfer funds overseas with good exchange rate and no markup fee?
> 
> 5) If I attach all the above docs, along with pcc and medicals and the forms (1221 and 80), will I still be assigned a CO after a few days or can I expect a direct grant ?
> 
> 6) I ve already created an immi accnout and undergoing medical tests. I need not create a new account when I get the ITA, corrrect ?
> 
> Thanks.



Hi Pallavidhar, 

1. Documents:
Original - All the documents you are going to send by email as pdf/image. So you need not worry about originals. you cannot send originals. 
Coloured Scans - My recommendation would be take the colored scan, get the notary public sign/stamp/certified true copy, scan it again, send them."Certified True copy" wordings are mandatory. please check the website again for clear instructions

2. ITR is the best document to send as it consolidates your income tax paid. Typically ACS(for my case) considers last 10 years of experience. So last 10 years of ITR should suffice. There is no harm in sending for all years. If you have paid Indian income tax, you can retrieve all your Income tax paid forms (ITR) from incometaxindia website. 

3. Payslips - You can submit one payslip per quarter for the number of years you are claiming experience. Say, you are claiming experience for last 10 years, then it can be around 4*10 ==> 40 pay slips. 

4. of the few banks(ICICI, axis, HDFC), I had checked, ICICI provides the better option for transferring money from your account. its around 900rs. per transaction (irrespective of transaction amount). I guess same should apply for credit card also. Please note for credit card, you will incur extra charges from Visa/Master directly. 

5. I am not sure anyone can answer this now on whether its going to be CO or direct grant. We can only discuss the individual case. 

6. PCC/Medicals ==> Whichever is earlier date, you IED (Initial Entry date) would be normally 1 year from this date. So you are actually getting prepared for earlier IED. Hope you are aware of this.


----------



## Lord Raven

Guys, can I get the contact number of GSM Brisbane Team? Thanks/LR


----------



## arjun09

lord raven said:


> guys, can i get the contact number of gsm brisbane team? Thanks/lr


+61731367000


----------



## jschopra

pallavidhar said:


> Thanks a lot for such a detailed and prompt answer. Some concerns :-
> 
> 1) My first job was 10 years ago and I only have the print outs of salary slips of that one. It is in black and white. I doubt if the lawyers here will certify it. Will try my luck .
> 
> 2) Do they ask for form 16 or ITR ? I might not have ITRs for the last two jobs. My dad filed them for me and I dont have soft copies.
> 
> 3) PCC is valid for one year. I think it is the same for medicals too? I am anyway expecting the ITA in july and the grant latest by October. IED will be around June next year that way. I hope .
> 
> 4) Do I need to submit colour scans of all my offer letters as well ?
> 
> 5) The reliving and reference letters can be the same as the ones submitted to the ACS, correct ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



Hi there,

1. Before or after the highest qualification you are applying with. If it was before then it won't be considered for points. If it was after, then you can try to get them certified by a lawyer. If it doesn't works, try to upload your bank statements from that period highlighting the salary credit along with the copies of the salary slip. I think this should help. Not too sure.

2. Form 16 is ok. If you have ITR then well and good. Otherwise Form 16s should do.

3. If you're address on the passport and your current address are same, my honest suggestion will be to get your PCC done once you get the invite. It just half a day process from your PSK and doesn't takes much. It'll keep you in a better situation.

4. Yes. That is advisable. Makes your case stronger. Color scan of any document from your employments like offer letter, appointment letter, confirmation letter, appraisal letters, bonafide certificates etc. Any thing in color scan is helpful.

5. Yes. All the documents submitted to ACS should be uploaded. Eliminates the chances of something popping up in cross verification between DIBP and ACS. Though I don't think it'll happen. But you never know regarding these things. So use same professional as well as academic documents you used for ACS plus some extra for DIBP to help you for a quicker grant.

Cheers.


----------



## jschopra

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Chopra ... whats happening buddy?
> 
> Any idea where do we stand???
> 
> I was expecting you will come out with some good news by end of last week..


No idea mate what's happening. I guess since the visa planning for this year is almost over, the flow of grants has slowed down a lot. I like to believe that case processing has nothing to do with ANZSCO code, but it is proving to be otherwise.

I was expecting some good news early in the month. Seems like I'll have to wait for July. Did you call or email? What's your status?


----------



## anurag.gupta81

pallavidhar said:


> Thanks a lot for such a detailed and prompt answer. Some concerns :-
> 
> 1) My first job was 10 years ago and I only have the print outs of salary slips of that one. It is in black and white. I doubt if the lawyers here will certify it. Will try my luck .
> 
> 2) Do they ask for form 16 or ITR ? I might not have ITRs for the last two jobs. My dad filed them for me and I dont have soft copies.
> 
> 3) PCC is valid for one year. I think it is the same for medicals too? I am anyway expecting the ITA in july and the grant latest by October. IED will be around June next year that way. I hope .
> 
> 4) Do I need to submit colour scans of all my offer letters as well ?
> 
> 5) The reliving and reference letters can be the same as the ones submitted to the ACS, correct ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again.


Hey,

do we need to add any salary slips? All the salary slips which I get are password protected. 

Regards,
Anurag


----------



## Sahiledge

anurag.gupta81 said:


> Hey,
> 
> do we need to add any salary slips? All the salary slips which I get are password protected.
> 
> Regards,
> Anurag


Once you insert your password you can remove the password... Go to files-properties-security-security methods-no security


----------



## jschopra

Sahiledge said:


> Once you insert your password you can remove the password... Go to files-properties-security-security methods-no security


I used to do a longer process. Thanks for this. Might as well use it somewhere else.


----------



## anurag.gupta81

pallavidhar said:


> Thanks a lot for such a detailed and prompt answer. Some concerns :-
> 
> 1) My first job was 10 years ago and I only have the print outs of salary slips of that one. It is in black and white. I doubt if the lawyers here will certify it. Will try my luck .
> 
> 2) Do they ask for form 16 or ITR ? I might not have ITRs for the last two jobs. My dad filed them for me and I dont have soft copies.
> 
> 3) PCC is valid for one year. I think it is the same for medicals too? I am anyway expecting the ITA in july and the grant latest by October. IED will be around June next year that way. I hope .
> 
> 4) Do I need to submit colour scans of all my offer letters as well ?
> 
> 5) The reliving and reference letters can be the same as the ones submitted to the ACS, correct ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again.


Hey,

do we need to add any salary slips? All the salary slips which I get are password protected. 

Regards,
Anurag


----------



## pranaykatta

anurag.gupta81 said:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> 
> do we need to add any salary slips? All the salary slips which I get are password protected.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Anurag




You can open the pdf and use Adobe print driver to save as a new pdf this new pdf will not be password protected . Other option is to print and then scan the document


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jschopra

anurag.gupta81 said:


> Hey,
> 
> do we need to add any salary slips? All the salary slips which I get are password protected.
> 
> Regards,
> Anurag


Hey,

You can open the pdf and print it as pdf again. It won't be password protected. Or as pointed out earlier, go to properties and change security setting as none. Or save as new pdf.


----------



## aliee

Hi everyone, 

Looks like the grants and assignment of COs are on a lower pace these days, looking at this thread and immi tracker. 

I have just lodged my application 2 days back on 19th June. Should I go ahead for meds and get them uploaded? or wait for CO assignment? How long the meds are usually valid? 

Thanks.


----------



## Abhi6060

aliee said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Looks like the grants and assignment of COs are on a lower pace these days, looking at this thread and immi tracker.
> 
> I have just lodged my application 2 days back on 19th June. Should I go ahead for meds and get them uploaded? or wait for CO assignment? How long the meds are usually valid?
> 
> Thanks.




Go ahead and book an appointment for medical to expedite the process, valid for a year.


----------



## kawal_547

aliee said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Looks like the grants and assignment of COs are on a lower pace these days, looking at this thread and immi tracker.
> 
> I have just lodged my application 2 days back on 19th June. Should I go ahead for meds and get them uploaded? or wait for CO assignment? How long the meds are usually valid?
> 
> Thanks.


Kindly proceed with med n pcc

Don't be Co dependant. 

Complete your application and CO'S are processing applications every day, it's just they are not giving grants.

May be their quota of current financial year is over it seems. Waiting for 1 july to start and grants will rain 

You complete your application, may be it is processed in the interim.

Med is valid tll your lodgement decision, I guess. Do not worry.

I would suggest just complete your application, you never know you are the lucky one to be wrapped asap. 

There have been numerous such cases till now.


----------



## ayushka515

My Case:
EA +ve outcome (Electrical Engineer 233311): 8 April 2016 : 15 points
Age : 30 points
Exp (3 years) : 5 points
PTE each 65: 10 points
Total 60 points eligible for 189 subclass
EOI lodge: 1 May 2016
Invitation: 11 May 2016
Visa Applied: 26 May 2016
All documents Submitted till 7 June: Academic Certificates, English PTE, Experience letters, Bank Statement, Salary Slips, Appointment letter, Contract letters, Resume, PCC, Marriage Certificate, Spouse PCC, Spouse English PTE, Medicals.
IMMI acc status: Application Received 
CO Adelaide Team Asked for Form 80 and Form 1221 for both applicant: 21 June 2016
Immi acc status: Information Requested
Forms Submitted on same day: 21 June 2016
IMMI acc status: Assessment in Progress
Now waiting for GRANT


----------



## TheEntrepreneur

Hi all,

I submitted my ACS the previous week under 263111 COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER. However I later realised that my skills are more relevant towards Software developer and not Systems engineer as per the definition on google.Is there a need to let ACS know that I want to change the ANZSCO code now ? the application is in stage 4 ? Please help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheEntrepreneur

Can I get my India police verification done while I am waiting for other process being done ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Raiyan

aliee said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Looks like the grants and assignment of COs are on a lower pace these days, looking at this thread and immi tracker.
> 
> I have just lodged my application 2 days back on 19th June. Should I go ahead for meds and get them uploaded? or wait for CO assignment? How long the meds are usually valid?
> 
> Thanks.



There is an existing system by which you can do your medical before lodging the application. Now, as you already have applied, I *recommend to wait until CO is assigned*. This is because by the time your self generated HAP ID linked medical report is being uploaded by the hospital, if CO is assigned and s/he generates another HAP ID for you to do medical exams, then it will be a mess.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations

--Clip--

My Health Declarations (MHD) is a service for clients *who have not yet lodged a visa application* and would like to do health examinations before lodging a visa application. It is available via our ImmiAccount arrangements.

--Clap--


As I can remember, valid for 1 year.

BR//Raiyan


----------



## jairichi

TheEntrepreneur said:


> Can I get my India police verification done while I am waiting for other process being done ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yes, you can. If India is the current country of residence then your PCC or medicals validity will determine your IED.


----------



## jairichi

TheEntrepreneur said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted my ACS the previous week under 263111 COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER. However I later realised that my skills are more relevant towards Software developer and not Systems engineer as per the definition on google.Is there a need to let ACS know that I want to change the ANZSCO code now ? the application is in stage 4 ? Please help.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Contact ACS by phone. If the report is already made you can ask for assessment to another ANZSCO code for a reduced price. This is what my spouse did.


----------



## TheEntrepreneur

jairichi said:


> Yes, you can. If India is the current country of residence then your PCC or medicals validity will determine your IED.



Thank you for your reply.

India isnt my current country of residence but as I am student and have visited home once in the last 12 months.


----------



## TheEntrepreneur

jairichi said:


> Contact ACS by phone. If the report is already made you can ask for assessment to another ANZSCO code for a reduced price. This is what my spouse did.


Thanks again.

ACS already has my past experience letter would not they suggest a more relevant code for experience or would they just go by what code I have submitted my case under ?


----------



## jairichi

TheEntrepreneur said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> ACS already has my past experience letter would not they suggest a more relevant code for experience or would they just go by what code I have submitted my case under ?


It is not their job. They will assess you based on whatever code you requested.


----------



## jairichi

TheEntrepreneur said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> India isnt my current country of residence but as I am student and have visited home once in the last 12 months.


Then it is fine to get your Indian PCC.


----------



## Lord Raven

arjun09 said:


> +61731367000



Thank you!


----------



## conjoinme

Raiyan said:


> There is an existing system by which you can do your medical before lodging the application. Now, as you already have applied, I recommend to wait until CO is assigned. This is because by the time your self generated HAP ID linked medical report is being uploaded by the hospital, if CO is assigned and s/he generates another HAP ID for you to do medical exams, then it will be a mess.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Heal/meeting-the-health-requirement/health-examinations/my-health-declarations
> 
> --Clip--
> 
> My Health Declarations (MHD) is a service for clients who have not yet lodged a visa application and would like to do health examinations before lodging a visa application. It is available via our ImmiAccount arrangements.
> 
> --Clap--
> 
> As I can remember, valid for 1 year.
> 
> BR//Raiyan


That's not correct. You can generate Hap id after lodging visa from immi account without CO getting assigned.


----------



## maizebb

Hi there,

Not sure if this is normal but we haven't heard from CO for quite a while. So is that for now we all have to wait for the reset of quota so news will only come through after JULY? Will age be a problem again at this stage or it's only measured at the point of EOI? Are we staying in the queue or we may have to re-apply again?

EOI (189) 28/10/2015
Invitation	23/01/2016
Lodge	02/2016
Upload	02/2016
Medical Update	04/2016
CO Contact	03/2016
Upload	05/2016
PCC	05/2016
Grant	??
IED	??

Thanks.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

No point in calling them,
Pretty sure i will get the standard response.. so decided to wait it out,..

lets see until mid of july..

Lets hope july brings us some good luck...

9 Days to go.. 



jschopra said:


> No idea mate what's happening. I guess since the visa planning for this year is almost over, the flow of grants has slowed down a lot. I like to believe that case processing has nothing to do with ANZSCO code, but it is proving to be otherwise.
> 
> I was expecting some good news early in the month. Seems like I'll have to wait for July. Did you call or email? What's your status?


----------



## jairichi

As speculated by forum members just wait for July for new grants. Once you receive ITA and you lodge your visa application everything freezes in your EOI. Do not worry. 


maizebb said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Not sure if this is normal but we haven't heard from CO for quite a while. So is that for now we all have to wait for the reset of quota so news will only come through after JULY? Will age be a problem again at this stage or it's only measured at the point of EOI? Are we staying in the queue or we may have to re-apply again?
> 
> EOI (189) 28/10/2015
> Invitation	23/01/2016
> Lodge	02/2016
> Upload	02/2016
> Medical Update	04/2016
> CO Contact	03/2016
> Upload	05/2016
> PCC	05/2016
> Grant	??
> IED	??
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## mandy2137

Hi Friends, 

I have been inactive since months from this thread. SOL/CSOL has been updated I think. What are the eligible points for Software Application candidates? Are they 60 or 65?

Thanks


----------



## jairichi

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have been inactive since months from this thread. SOL/CSOL has been updated I think. What are the eligible points for Software Application candidates? Are they 60 or 65?
> 
> Thanks


From what I know it is still 60 points unless I missed the change in eligibility points.


----------



## paris06

Hello everyone,

I am currently with my 3rd employer since 5 years, in my total career span of 13 years. Is the employment verification mostly happens with the current employer or the earlier employers ? I am bit worried of my previous employers' current team who are all new and don't know much about me and i am just wondering how good their response will be if they get a verification call?


----------



## jairichi

paris06 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am currently with my 3rd employer since 5 years, in my total career span of 13 years. Is the employment verification mostly happens with the current employer or the earlier employers ? I am bit worried of my previous employers' current team who are all new and don't know much about me and i am just wondering how good their response will be if they get a verification call?


It can be any employer. Cannot say that they will do verification only with current employer. They will contact whoever gave reference letter for your previous employment and so no need to worry about new team members in your previous work place not knowing about you.


----------



## 1168298

Raiyan said:


> There is an existing system by which you can do your medical before lodging the application. Now, as you already have applied, I *recommend to wait until CO is assigned*. This is because by the time your self generated HAP ID linked medical report is being uploaded by the hospital, if CO is assigned and s/he generates another HAP ID for you to do medical exams, then it will be a mess.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations
> 
> --Clip--
> 
> My Health Declarations (MHD) is a service for clients *who have not yet lodged a visa application* and would like to do health examinations before lodging a visa application. It is available via our ImmiAccount arrangements.
> 
> --Clap--
> 
> 
> As I can remember, valid for 1 year.
> 
> BR//Raiyan



I booked an appointment before CO contact. But before my medical exam, I was assigned CO and he sent me the request for medical as well. Both CO generated and my generated HAP IDs were exact same and I didn't faced any problem.


----------



## anurag.gupta81

jairichi said:


> It can be any employer. Cannot say that they will do verification only with current employer. They will contact whoever gave reference letter for your previous employment and so no need to worry about new team members in your previous work place not knowing about you.


The question will anyway be to the HR, and it's their job to get it sorted out.

In my case, AHC contacted all my companies(current and previous).


----------



## arjun09

Lord Raven said:


> Thank you!


Did u call them.


----------



## Raiyan

whitelight said:


> I booked an appointment before CO contact. But before my medical exam, I was assigned CO and he sent me the request for medical as well. Both CO generated and my generated HAP IDs were exact same and I didn't faced any problem.


Thanks. I recommend to follow what DIBP guideline says.


----------



## perryH

*Hi Guys*

What is DIBP contact number?
My CO is from Adelaide


----------



## MissionAus_2016

perryH said:


> What is DIBP contact number?
> My CO is from Adelaide


DIBP contact number is +61 73136 7000


----------



## MissionAus_2016

*Let's start the countdown to july*

Tick Tick ::: *TEN*


----------



## paris06

Hello everyone,

I have a PR 189 application in progress and it seems that visa will be granted not before July as I got a 'Expect Delay email' from CO yesterday.

I have my family members as secondary applicants and last week I renewed my son's passport and I am just wondering whether to inform them now or is it ok, I wait for Visa grant and then update them online, because I don't want further delay in processing & granting ? If its ok to wait and update the passport details after grant, I would really prefer that. 

Appreciate your response, if you have experience or knowledge in this.


----------



## jairichi

It is an update of passport details. Do it now. Will not have any impact on your application process.


paris06 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a PR 189 application in progress and it seems that visa will be granted not before July as I got a 'Expect Delay email' from CO yesterday.
> 
> I have my family members as secondary applicants and last week I renewed my son's passport and I am just wondering whether to inform them now or is it ok, I wait for Visa grant and then update them online, because I don't want further delay in processing & granting ? If its ok to wait and update the passport details after grant, I would really prefer that.
> 
> Appreciate your response, if you have experience or knowledge in this.


----------



## paris06

Thanks jairichi...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

hi please guide in which option we need to fill forex card details


----------



## kawal_547

paris06 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am currently with my 3rd employer since 5 years, in my total career span of 13 years. Is the employment verification mostly happens with the current employer or the earlier employers ? I am bit worried of my previous employers' current team who are all new and don't know much about me and i am just wondering how good their response will be if they get a verification call?


Employment verification cam happen with any of the employer or with all

Or just with you and might not happen at all

Current scenario, they are literally doing employment verification in 101 cases out of 100.


----------



## jairichi

kawal_547 said:


> Employment verification cam happen with any of the employer or with all
> 
> Or just with you and might not happen at all
> 
> Current scenario, they are literally doing employment verification in 101 cases out of 100.


Who is that 101st case?? :confused2:


----------



## vikaschandra

jairichi said:


> Who is that 101st case?? :confused2:


Probably could have been your Jairichi


----------



## aus-here-i-come

Hey guys, I have filled following forms and going to submit them soon. Please guide me if they require any other form or should I remove any.

Me (Main Applicant)
Form 80
Form 1221

Spouse (Dependent)
Form 80
Form 1221

Mother (Dependent)
Form 80
Form 1221
Form 47

Daughter (Dependent <2 years of age)
None.


----------



## Ajaymltm

msr83 said:


> This thread is created to bring in those who are launching visa in 2016.


I'm about to apply for 189 visa but I've a few doubts

I finished my bachelors in 2013 but I cleared my subjects in 2014, but I joined for the work in 2013 itself.Do they Count my experience as only two years or will I be able to claim 3 years of experience?


----------



## vikaschandra

Ajaymltm said:


> I'm about to apply for 189 visa but I've a few doubts
> 
> I finished my bachelors in 2013 but I cleared my subjects in 2014, but I joined for the work in 2013 itself.Do they Count my experience as only two years or will I be able to claim 3 years of experience?


What does your assessment results say? From when you can claim your experience?


----------



## Ajaymltm

vikaschandra said:


> Ajaymltm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to apply for 189 visa but I've a few doubts
> 
> I finished my bachelors in 2013 but I cleared my subjects in 2014, but I joined for the work in 2013 itself.Do they Count my experience as only two years or will I be able to claim 3 years of experience?
> 
> 
> 
> What does your assessment results say? From when you can claim your experience?
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply brother.
I had a plan to study in NZ so I didn't give my profile for skill assessment.In fact I've just finished my research on this 189 and 190 visa.I may need your help to go further.


----------



## dakshch

kawal_547 said:


> Employment verification cam happen with any of the employer or with all
> 
> Or just with you and might not happen at all
> 
> Current scenario, they are literally doing employment verification in 101 cases out of 100.




What about employment verification for us 2015 applicants ?? Haven't had anything yet.

Been 6 and a half months... Any chances or should expect a direct grant now ???


----------



## dakshch

shawnchristophervaz said:


> No point in calling them,
> 
> Pretty sure i will get the standard response.. so decided to wait it out,..
> 
> 
> 
> lets see until mid of july..
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hope july brings us some good luck...
> 
> 
> 
> 9 Days to go..




In your opinion, will older applicants be given priority and their cases be expedited ???


----------



## vikaschandra

dakshch said:


> In your opinion, will older applicants be given priority and their cases be expedited ???


Dakshch hopefully the beginning of the new programme year will see the closure to all the 2015 cases. Let us just hope the grants start pouring in aoon after the elections are completed. 
Your patience will be paid off.


----------



## dakshch

Another generic question to Indian applicants who have gone with an agent. What is the average or range of professional fees charged by an agent ???


----------



## TheEntrepreneur

dakshch said:


> Another generic question to Indian applicants who have gone with an agent. What is the average or range of professional fees charged by an agent ???


Hi Dakshch,

In my case one of the agent's asked for 70K , which I felt way too expensive and hence chose not to have an agent instead.

Thanks


----------



## jairichi

vikaschandra said:


> Probably could have been your Jairichi


Vikas, as usual a good reply from you


----------



## andreyx108b

paris06 said:


> Hello everyone, I have a PR 189 application in progress and it seems that visa will be granted not before July as I got a 'Expect Delay email' from CO yesterday. I have my family members as secondary applicants and last week I renewed my son's passport and I am just wondering whether to inform them now or is it ok, I wait for Visa grant and then update them online, because I don't want further delay in processing & granting ? If its ok to wait and update the passport details after grant, I would really prefer that. Appreciate your response, if you have experience or knowledge in this.


You need to inform. I informed during - no delay.


----------



## 1168298

TheEntrepreneur said:


> Hi Dakshch,
> 
> 
> 
> In my case one of the agent's asked for 70K , which I felt way too expensive and hence chose not to have an agent instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




In Pakistan, the reputed agents charge $3500 and the average/ unknown ones charge $1500. India is much better.

With expatforum, there is no need to have an agent.


----------



## shahshyam2007

whitelight said:


> In Pakistan, the reputed agents charge $3500 and the average/ unknown ones charge $1500. India is much better.
> 
> With expatforum, there is no need to have an agent.



Now you have a brilliant potential business bro !


----------



## shjuthani

TheEntrepreneur said:


> Hi Dakshch,
> 
> In my case one of the agent's asked for 70K , which I felt way too expensive and hence chose not to have an agent instead.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Dakshch,

In my case one of the agent's asked for 1.5 Lac for entire application, which I believe was very very high. So I have thought to put my application on my own. 

Moreover, he also suggested me to opt for State sponsorship eventhough my cumulative points are 60.

Thanks


----------



## Manu2015

*Got Delay Email*

Got the standard delay Email Today from GSM Allocated. They wrote back on the top of my Email from 12th May. Did anybody experience Grant Email after few days of delay Email.

--Manu


----------



## aussieby2016

Manu2015 said:


> Got the standard delay Email Today from GSM Allocated. They wrote back on the top of my Email from 12th May. Did anybody experience Grant Email after few days of delay Email.
> 
> --Manu


grants have dried down for the moment.....all who have received delay/processing mail would generally receive their grant in or after the first week of July.....


----------



## MissionAus_2016

*Sharing my on call experience with DIBP*

Today I called DIBP and the the person by the name Adam answered the phone.

Me:Can you please inform the status of application as its been 4 months since visa lodge. 
Adam: CO are running bit behind on schedule and there is year end as well so there might be delays.
Me:Then I urged him if he could specifically check my application and see if there is any thing unique then 
Adam: When was last CO contacted you and when did you last called us,
Me: i informed the dates
Adam: Put the call on hold as he was having some system issues. When he came back he asked for my personal details(Passport#, full name and DOB).
-Upon looking after my application he informed that after your last call with DIBP CO has looked up your application and the application is under processing. 
Me: I asked would there any more requirements of documents(just to extract more info)
Adam: he said he is not the case officer and cant comment but he said that when CO looked at your application and if any more documents would have been required then CO would have asked then and there but since you have not got any communication for the same then that's the GOOD news. Now just please wait and wish you a grant soon.

So overall today's conversation with DIBP pleases me that at least they have started working on my application.


----------



## raman123456

Industrial Engineer || 60 points || 233511 

25-09-2015 || EOI Submitted (189)
22-11-2015 || EOI Invite 
17-01-2016 || Visa Lodge
05-02-2016 || CO Contact Additional Documents Required
11-02-2016 || Additional Document Submitted
06-06-2016 || STILL WAITING FOR GRANT

08-06-2016 || CALLED DIBP FOR APPLICATION STATUS.. BUT THEY JUST SAY IT IS IN-PROCESS AND WILL RESULTED SOON BY CO


contacted employers (past and current), But no employment verification done

KINDLY GUIDE WHAT TO DO NEXT.......................... ?????????????


----------



## kawal_547

Manu2015 said:


> Got the standard delay Email Today from GSM Allocated. They wrote back on the top of my Email from 12th May. Did anybody experience Grant Email after few days of delay Email.
> 
> --Manu


Yes, one of my friend of 489 Visa, got delay email on 05 Jun & grant email on 06-June.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

raman123456 said:


> Industrial Engineer || 60 points || 233511
> 
> 25-09-2015 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 22-11-2015 || EOI Invite
> 17-01-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 05-02-2016 || CO Contact Additional Documents Required
> 11-02-2016 || Additional Document Submitted
> 06-06-2016 || STILL WAITING FOR GRANT
> 
> 08-06-2016 || CALLED DIBP FOR APPLICATION STATUS.. BUT THEY JUST SAY IT IS IN-PROCESS AND WILL RESULTED SOON BY CO
> 
> 
> contacted employers (past and current), But no employment verification done
> 
> KINDLY GUIDE WHAT TO DO NEXT.......................... ?????????????


Since you have already spoken to DIBP recently and that have given you positive indication thus wait for few more days until July as GRANTS will come in bunch in July.

All the best!!


----------



## MissionAus_2016

kawal_547 said:


> yes, one of my friend of 489 visa, got delay email on 05 jun & grant email on 06-june.


when luck favours and the god is with you.. Nothing can stop, not even delay email and year end loads:d
specially with dibp one should have very strong luck


----------



## kawal_547

jitinbhasin21 said:


> when luck favours and the god is with you.. Nothing can stop, not even delay email and year end loads:d
> specially with dibp one should have very strong luck


well i totally agree with you

This friend of mine, got telephonic verification last Sept 2015, physical verification this Jan 2016

Natural Justice Letter issued in Apr 2016. Replied back in May end 2016, got her answers/justification accepted along with delay mail(both on very same mail) on 05-Jun'16 & Grant on 06-Jun.


----------



## mohsinahmed84

I got the same response when I called them after 90 days completed for my application.


11/03/2016: Visa Lodged payment made
20/03/2016: CO requesting for Medicals 
15/04/2016: Medicals uploaded
20/04/2016: CO Requested for more employment related documents and form 815 for my 2 years old son
28/04/2016: Sent and uploaded all requested employment related documents with form 815 
XX/XX/2016: Grant 
XX/XX/2016: IED 






jitinbhasin21 said:


> Today I called DIBP and the the person by the name Adam answered the phone.
> 
> Me:Can you please inform the status of application as its been 4 months since visa lodge.
> Adam: CO are running bit behind on schedule and there is year end as well so there might be delays.
> Me:Then I urged him if he could specifically check my application and see if there is any thing unique then
> Adam: When was last CO contacted you and when did you last called us,
> Me: i informed the dates
> Adam: Put the call on hold as he was having some system issues. When he came back he asked for my personal details(Passport#, full name and DOB).
> -Upon looking after my application he informed that after your last call with DIBP CO has looked up your application and the application is under processing.
> Me: I asked would there any more requirements of documents(just to extract more info)
> Adam: he said he is not the case officer and cant comment but he said that when CO looked at your application and if any more documents would have been required then CO would have asked then and there but since you have not got any communication for the same then that's the GOOD news. Now just please wait and wish you a grant soon.
> 
> So overall today's conversation with DIBP pleases me that at least they have started working on my application.


----------



## mohsinahmed84

*Ahmed*



raman123456 said:


> Industrial Engineer || 60 points || 233511
> 
> 25-09-2015 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 22-11-2015 || EOI Invite
> 17-01-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 05-02-2016 || CO Contact Additional Documents Required
> 11-02-2016 || Additional Document Submitted
> 06-06-2016 || STILL WAITING FOR GRANT
> 
> 08-06-2016 || CALLED DIBP FOR APPLICATION STATUS.. BUT THEY JUST SAY IT IS IN-PROCESS AND WILL RESULTED SOON BY CO
> 
> 
> contacted employers (past and current), But no employment verification done
> 
> KINDLY GUIDE WHAT TO DO NEXT.......................... ?????????????


I am in a same situation.My Consultant said visas will be issue after july 16


----------



## Sush1

Chopra Sahab,

Any News, asking you since you told that you will give a call on Monday to DIBP to ask the status.


----------



## 1168298

shahshyam2007 said:


> Now you have a brilliant potential business bro !




Yeah


----------



## jschopra

Sush1 said:


> Chopra Sahab,
> 
> Any News, asking you since you told that you will give a call on Monday to DIBP to ask the status.


I did. But no luck in connecting. Went on ringing but no answer. I guess too much load for them too.

But after careful observation and suggestions from other people, I am of opinion that no harm waiting. If July is the month for grants then no harm waiting for a few weeks.


----------



## Mechmohammed

whitelight said:


> Yeah


Your signature shows that you took the PTE and got the skill assessment done through EA. But a few friends told me EA doesnt accept PTE, only IELTS is accepted. Please shed some light


----------



## Mechmohammed

kawal_547 said:


> well i totally agree with you
> 
> This friend of mine, got telephonic verification last Sept 2015, physical verification this Jan 2016
> 
> Natural Justice Letter issued in Apr 2016. Replied back in May end 2016, got her answers/justification accepted along with delay mail(both on very same mail) on 05-Jun'16 & Grant on 06-Jun.


Telephonic AND physical verification! That's too much. Was it for the same company or different? And any idea what they ask?


----------



## Sush1

I was also thinking to call them tomorrow but now will wait till July.



jschopra said:


> I did. But no luck in connecting. Went on ringing but no answer. I guess too much load for them too.
> 
> But after careful observation and suggestions from other people, I am of opinion that no harm waiting. If July is the month for grants then no harm waiting for a few weeks.


----------



## perryH

*Hi*



jitinbhasin21 said:


> DIBP contact number is +61 73136 7000


Thank you so much.


----------



## aussieby2016

As per skill select website, only 565 invitations were sent on 8th June 2016.... looks like either DIBP has been heavily overburdened with the issuing of grants or the capping for granting skilled independent visas for FY 2015-16 has had its effects on the number of invitations in this round also.....seniors may give their views on the same.....


----------



## 1168298

Mechmohammed said:


> Your signature shows that you took the PTE and got the skill assessment done through EA. But a few friends told me EA doesnt accept PTE, only IELTS is accepted. Please shed some light




I took PTE for points.
For EA, I took IELTS. I think EA accepts IELTS as well as TOEFL now.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

mohsinahmed84 said:


> I am in a same situation.My Consultant said visas will be issue after july 16


What is the significance of date - 16 July.. Do you know or can you ask your agent or can anyone tell here in this thread..


----------



## 1168298

jitinbhasin21 said:


> What is the significance of date - 16 July.. Do you know or can you ask your agent or can anyone tell here in this thread..


sweet sixteen.........lol


----------



## Mechmohammed

whitelight said:


> I took PTE for points.
> For EA, I took IELTS. I think EA accepts IELTS as well as TOEFL now.


PTE for point and IELTS for EA. I didn't get you. Doesn't EA give points according to your bands in IELTS? I thoight they dint accept PTE


----------



## 1168298

EA can only give you points for degree assessment and experience.
English is altogether a different matter.


----------



## jairichi

Mechmohammed said:


> PTE for point and IELTS for EA. I didn't get you. Doesn't EA give points according to your bands in IELTS? I thoight they dint accept PTE


One needs to score the minimum IELTS test points as required by EA for positive assessment. When submitting EOI one can submit PTE-A results to get more points if one has scored better than IELTS.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

*Quick help*



jairichi said:


> One needs to score the minimum IELTS test points as required by EA for positive assessment. When submitting EOI one can submit PTE-A results to get more points if one has scored better than IELTS.


Hi need quick help
I am uploading documents, once documents are uploaded is there any button to be pressed? 
Once uploaded means it is received.

I have just paid visa fees and now uploading documents. 
plz guide

regards


----------



## vikaschandra

Moneyjheeta said:


> Hi need quick help
> I am uploading documents, once documents are uploaded is there any button to be pressed?
> Once uploaded means it is received.
> 
> I have just paid visa fees and now uploading documents.
> plz guide
> 
> regards


Just upload it no buttons to be clicked. As of now you must be seeing the status of your application as Received


----------



## Moneyjheeta

vikaschandra said:


> Just upload it no buttons to be clicked. As of now you must be seeing the status of your application as Received


Thanks for your reply.
Yes status is application received...So after uploading no need to press submit application button on main page with check box.


----------



## dakshch

jitinbhasin21 said:


> What is the significance of date - 16 July.. Do you know or can you ask your agent or can anyone tell here in this thread..




Bro it's July 2016


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Hello everyone
Lodged visa today(22/06/2016).
190 nsw 261311


----------



## vikaschandra

Moneyjheeta said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Yes status is application received...So after uploading no need to press submit application button on main page with check box.


Available Application is already submitted and received. All good to go 

Best wishes with your application


----------



## Moneyjheeta

vikaschandra said:


> Moneyjheeta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> Yes status is application received...So after uploading no need to press submit application button on main page with check box.
> 
> 
> 
> Available Application is already submitted and received. All good to go
> 
> Best wishes with your application
Click to expand...


Thanks


----------



## Ramsys

Hi,
I have submitted an online 189 visa application, but after fee payment, it did not direct me to document upload window. The application status shows as submitted, but I cant find any tab to access the window for uploading documents. When I click on the application, It shows an error has occurred "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later". It's been over a day and still keeps showing the same error. Could someone please guide me how to proceed. Thank You.


----------



## vikaschandra

Ramsys said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted an online 189 visa application, but after fee payment, it did not direct me to document upload window. The application status shows as submitted, but I cant find any tab to access the window for uploading documents. When I click on the application, It shows an error has occurred "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later". It's been over a day and still keeps showing the same error. Could someone please guide me how to proceed. Thank You.


Have you tried using other browser than the current one your are using? try that and see if it works


----------



## Ramsys

vikaschandra said:


> Have you tried using other browser than the current one your are using? try that and see if it works


Thank you for the response. Yes. I did try in IE and chrome. Cleared all the cookies, rebooted and all. Still the same. Initially I thought that their system might be under maintenance, but it's been over a day.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

dakshch said:


> Bro it's July 2016


Absolutely buddy.. I know its July 2016 but the person informed that his agent informed to expect visa after 16th July 2016 thus I was asking significance of 16th July.


----------



## aus-here-i-come

*I think I got missed.*

Re-posted:

Hey guys, I have filled following forms and going to submit them soon. Please guide me if they require any other form or should I remove any.

Me (Main Applicant)
Form 80
Form 1221

Spouse (Dependent)
Form 80
Form 1221

Mother (Dependent)
Form 80
Form 1221
Form 47

Daughter (Dependent <2 years of age)
None.

Require a quick help.


----------



## OZ-IMMI

kawal_547 said:


> well i totally agree with you
> 
> This friend of mine, got telephonic verification last Sept 2015, physical verification this Jan 2016
> 
> Natural Justice Letter issued in Apr 2016. Replied back in May end 2016, got her answers/justification accepted along with delay mail(both on very same mail) on 05-Jun'16 & Grant on 06-Jun.


physical verification - never heard of that, can you please put some more light in detail ?
thanks


----------



## ayushka515

Ramsys said:


> Thank you for the response. Yes. I did try in IE and chrome. Cleared all the cookies, rebooted and all. Still the same. Initially I thought that their system might be under maintenance, but it's been over a day.


As far I remember, you have to Import your file by clicking Import application and submit it by filling all the required ID's from EOI than there you will find one application with reference number, application type etc in your immi account. After that you can easily download your documents from Action>view application>.......
hope this will help you!


----------



## ayushka515

Hi Guys!

Any GRANTS today!!!


----------



## pras07

ayushka515 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Any GRANTS today!!!


Yes one for Nov, 2015 applicant.


----------



## poorikanna

pras07 said:


> Yes one for Nov, 2015 applicant.


Nov 2015??  Then when will the others get? My friend, who had applied in December, got his CO contact in Jan end and his grant in Feb end.


----------



## ayushka515

pras07 said:


> Yes one for Nov, 2015 applicant.


Hi there!
You are with which GSM Team.
Any Initials of CO?


----------



## dakshch

poorikanna said:


> Nov 2015??  Then when will the others get? My friend, who had applied in December, got his CO contact in Jan end and his grant in Feb end.




Thats the beauty of how DIBP works. 
I too applied in first week o December, had aCO contact in starting of Jan and waiting ever since then...


----------



## dakshch

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Absolutely buddy.. I know its July 2016 but the person informed that his agent informed to expect visa after 16th July 2016 thus I was asking significance of 16th July.




I am sure he too meant July 2016, just wasn't too clear about it. Because 16th July is a Saturday and has no significance whatsoever. 

Grants should resume from Monday, 4th of July.

But thats all speculations, no one really knows how DIBP works.


----------



## ayushka515

dakshch said:


> Thats the beauty of how DIBP works.
> I too applied in first week o December, had aCO contact in starting of Jan and waiting ever since then...


Hi there!

GSM ADELAIDE! what sorts of documents they asked you, any Initials of CO or Team?


----------



## MissionAus_2016

dakshch said:


> I am sure he too meant July 2016, just wasn't too clear about it. Because 16th July is a Saturday and has no significance whatsoever.
> 
> Grants should resume from Monday, 4th of July.
> 
> But thats all speculations, no one really knows how DIBP works.


Gud then.. Infact I am hopeful everyday but getting disappointed every afternoon


----------



## Sush1

Hey Dude,

Hope you have clicked the Information Required Button after submitting the Documents. If you have, the status should be changed to Information Provided.



ayushka515 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> GSM ADELAIDE! what sorts of documents they asked you, any Initials of CO or Team?


----------



## kanz12

Hello All,
My agent called me to say the co has contacted them today requesting my (Secondary applicant) Functional English proof. As far as I know I have submitted this doc from my university signed and stamped as per the format during my first CO contact on March 1st. Now am guessing my agent missed submitting the same. However my agent says they have submitted.

The good news is they are at least looking into the file. I dunno why they asked for this Document.
I did not write my IELTS as I could submit the certificate from college. I logged into the account to see the communication which reads " submit degree transcript /certificate to prove functional English" whereas the agent asked for the lang certificate. Well I have both.
the status went to " information requested " and now back to assessment in progress.


Any thoughts


----------



## arun32

HI, did CO mentioned anything about the college certificate you have subitted as functional english proof.

It happend with me as well, though i have submitted a letter from my spouse college stating that the medium of instruction was in English, CO asked for either PTE or VAC2 payemnt, reason being my spouse has studied a language paper (tamil) in Bachelors, so CO mentioned that as other english paper is there in the curriculam, he can not accept this as functional english proof.

So my spouse completed PTE and submitted the document.

Hope it helps.


----------



## kanz12

arun32 said:


> HI, did CO mentioned anything about the college certificate you have subitted as functional english proof.
> 
> It happend with me as well, though i have submitted a letter from my spouse college stating that the medium of instruction was in English, CO asked for either PTE or VAC2 payemnt, reason being my spouse has studied a language paper (tamil) in Bachelors, so CO mentioned that as other english paper is there in the curriculam, he can not accept this as functional english proof.
> 
> So my spouse completed PTE and submitted the document.
> 
> Hope it helps.



Thank you for you response arun. Could you please tell me what is a VAC2 payment?

 Its pretty ridiculous when they first say we can provide the "college lang certificate" while in most of our transcripts it clearly states " medium of instruction is English". and now they say it is invalid cuz there is a regional paper. I'am wondering if the language was french or any other would it be the same as I also have French as a paper. 

 But I'am also thinking there are many who have submitted the same and most of Indian colleges require us to take a language paper. So then " lang certificate is invalid for all " and everybody goes and writes PTE?

As much as I'am happy abt some activity this is all confusing now..should i wait for themt o get back and tell me to do PTE ?


----------



## vikaschandra

Ramsys said:


> Thank you for the response. Yes. I did try in IE and chrome. Cleared all the cookies, rebooted and all. Still the same. Initially I thought that their system might be under maintenance, but it's been over a day.


What is the current status did anything change. if not try reaching out DIBP for support. you can use the Online Technical Support form to mention the problem

Check the attachment for help with attaching documents to immiaccount


----------



## vikaschandra

kanz12 said:


> Thank you for you response arun. Could you please tell me what is a VAC2 payment?
> 
> Its pretty ridiculous when they first say we can provide the "college lang certificate" while in most of our transcripts it clearly states " medium of instruction is English". and now they say it is invalid cuz there is a regional paper. I'am wondering if the language was french or any other would it be the same as I also have French as a paper.
> 
> But I'am also thinking there are many who have submitted the same and most of Indian colleges require us to take a language paper. So then " lang certificate is invalid for all " and everybody goes and writes PTE?
> 
> As much as I'am happy abt some activity this is all confusing now..should i wait for themt o get back and tell me to do PTE ?


1. If an Applicant is not able to provide evidences for Language test for spouse there is this third option wherein the Applicant can pay AUD 4885 (Approximately) which will serve for Language test. (Applicant's spouse when reaches AU can enroll himself/herself in AMEP Course)
2. The medium of Instruction for the entire course has to be in English, course being in regional language but having only english as a language would not serve the purpose of ability to prove competency in the language
3. Most of the applicants who provided letter from colleges/universities had the entire course taught in English

You can wait until the CO comes back to you with further requirements or Grant.


----------



## kanz12

vikaschandra said:


> 1. If an Applicant is not able to provide evidences for Language test for spouse there is this third option wherein the Applicant can pay AUD 4885 (Approximately) which will serve for Language test. (Applicant's spouse when reaches AU can enroll himself/herself in AMEP Course)
> 2. The medium of Instruction for the entire course has to be in English, course being in regional language but having only english as a language would not serve the purpose of ability to prove competency in the language
> 3. Most of the applicants who provided letter from colleges/universities had the entire course taught in English
> 
> You can wait until the CO comes back to you with further requirements or Grant.


thank you..

My entire course was in English. Rather my entire education has been in English. I have one elective which is a language elective. There is no way to learn french language in english eh? My math and science and philosophy is in english. and the transcripts from the university have a header mentioning "Medium of instruction-ENGLISH" . To support that the language certificate states the entire course is taught in english "


----------



## salmoh

Good Day Friends!!

Tons of Information here!! Thanks to all people who help out !!!

I am sure my case is low with 60 pointers only, not fully confident if I will get an invite 
amidst so many high pointer applications already in queue.

If anybody with 60 points and awaiting invite plz shed some light to me 

My Details:
ANZSCO 261313 -- Software Engineer
IELTS -- L-7.5/R-8.5/W-7/S-7
ACS Applied -- 22nd April
ACS Result -- 28th April (Positive)
EOI Applied 
(189 with 60 Points) -- 3rd May


----------



## ayushka515

Sush1 said:


> Hey Dude,
> 
> Hope you have clicked the Information Required Button after submitting the Documents. If you have, the status should be changed to Information Provided.


Hi Sush1,
I just checked my application, yeah the information button changed to information provided and its locked.
Further, my application status is "Assessment in Progress"
Have you went through same status?


----------



## ami27

Hi, I am also software Engineer with 60 points. Still waiting for invitation. I have submitted EOI on 22nd February 2016. 



salmoh said:


> Good Day Friends!!
> Tons of Information here!! Thanks to all people who help out !!!
> 
> I am sure my case is low with 60 pointers only, not fully confident if I will get an invite
> amidst so many high pointer applications already in queue.
> 
> If anybody with 60 points and awaiting invite plz shed some light to me
> 
> My Details:
> ANZSCO 261313 -- Software Engineer
> IELTS -- L-7.5/R-8.5/W-7/S-7
> ACS Applied -- 22nd April
> ACS Result -- 28th April (Positive)
> EOI Applied
> (189 with 60 Points) -- 3rd May


----------



## Sush1

Absolutely, it is same.

I am sure that it is all across.

Thanks



ayushka515 said:


> Hi Sush1,
> I just checked my application, yeah the information button changed to information provided and its locked.
> Further, my application status is "Assessment in Progress"
> Have you went through same status?


----------



## kanz12

vikaschandra said:


> 1. If an Applicant is not able to provide evidences for Language test for spouse there is this third option wherein the Applicant can pay AUD 4885 (Approximately) which will serve for Language test. (Applicant's spouse when reaches AU can enroll himself/herself in AMEP Course)
> 2. The medium of Instruction for the entire course has to be in English, course being in regional language but having only english as a language would not serve the purpose of ability to prove competency in the language
> 3. Most of the applicants who provided letter from colleges/universities had the entire course taught in English
> 
> You can wait until the CO comes back to you with further requirements or Grant.


Hi vikas,


3.Most of the applicants who provided letter from colleges/universities had the entire course taught in English- my core subjects are in ENGLISH. in addition only in year 1 & 2 we had take up and language elective in addition to the core which is in english.


----------



## shrif

Seriously, I could not imagine that i will live to experince these amazing feelngs !!!!
Voilà..After 210 days and blessing of my Lord the visa is granted today.
I wish you all the same happiness soon, especially for 2015 applicants.
Thanks for your support. Keep your faith.


489 FS

Visa Applied: 24/11/2015


----------



## kanz12

arun32 said:


> HI, did CO mentioned anything about the college certificate you have subitted as functional english proof.
> 
> It happend with me as well, though i have submitted a letter from my spouse college stating that the medium of instruction was in English, CO asked for either PTE or VAC2 payemnt, reason being my spouse has studied a language paper (tamil) in Bachelors, so CO mentioned that as other english paper is there in the curriculam, he can not accept this as functional english proof.
> 
> So my spouse completed PTE and submitted the document.
> 
> Hope it helps.


Arun,
The CO has not commented but requested for the proof. And i rechecked with my agent who now say they have missed to upload the language proof. I'am guessing that is the reason CO got back.


----------



## kanz12

shrif said:


> Seriously, I could not imagine that i will live to experince these amazing feelngs !!!!
> Voilà..After 210 days and blessing of my Lord the visa is granted today.
> I wish you all the same happiness soon, especially for 2015 applicants.
> Thanks for your support. Keep your faith.
> 
> 
> 489 FS
> 
> Visa Applied: 24/11/2015


Congratss


----------



## Sush1

Congrats

Hope to see people wishing me Congratulation soon. 



shrif said:


> Seriously, I could not imagine that i will live to experince these amazing feelngs !!!!
> Voilà..After 210 days and blessing of my Lord the visa is granted today.
> I wish you all the same happiness soon, especially for 2015 applicants.
> Thanks for your support. Keep your faith.
> 
> 
> 489 FS
> 
> Visa Applied: 24/11/2015


----------



## jairichi

Good that you submitted your EOI. With 60 points it might be a long wait to get a grant with 2613 code. Look at the possibility of 190 too.


salmoh said:


> Good Day Friends!!
> 
> Tons of Information here!! Thanks to all people who help out !!!
> 
> I am sure my case is low with 60 pointers only, not fully confident if I will get an invite
> amidst so many high pointer applications already in queue.
> 
> If anybody with 60 points and awaiting invite plz shed some light to me
> 
> My Details:
> ANZSCO 261313 -- Software Engineer
> IELTS -- L-7.5/R-8.5/W-7/S-7
> ACS Applied -- 22nd April
> ACS Result -- 28th April (Positive)
> EOI Applied
> (189 with 60 Points) -- 3rd May


----------



## kanz12

Guys,

Did the Proof of english- language certificate has to be notarized?


----------



## anurag.gupta81

kanz12 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Did the Proof of english- language certificate has to be notarized?


I guess it's for your wife. I uploaded all the coloured scan copies of my wife's letter and then a copy of her MBA degree as well. They didn't ask me anything else post that.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Amazing..

Congrats.. Please share your timeline..



shrif said:


> Seriously, I could not imagine that i will live to experince these amazing feelngs !!!!
> Voilà..After 210 days and blessing of my Lord the visa is granted today.
> I wish you all the same happiness soon, especially for 2015 applicants.
> Thanks for your support. Keep your faith.
> 
> 
> 489 FS
> 
> Visa Applied: 24/11/2015


----------



## shrif

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Amazing..
> 
> Congrats.. Please share your timeline..


Here you go

Medical & PCCs 2/11/2015
Applied 24/11/2015
CO contact 14/12/2015
Information privided 24/12/2015
Job verification call 4/5/2016
Delay mail 9/5/2016
Granted 23/6/2016
IED 2/11/2016


----------



## Prash2533

kanz12 said:


> Arun,
> The CO has not commented but requested for the proof. And i rechecked with my agent who now say they have missed to upload the language proof. I'am guessing that is the reason CO got back.


Another disadvantage of hiring an agent


----------



## kanz12

anurag.gupta81 said:


> I guess it's for your wife. I uploaded all the coloured scan copies of my wife's letter and then a copy of her MBA degree as well. They didn't ask me anything else post that.


No, I'am the wife. My husband is the primary applicant. So the colored docs have been uploaded. Jut hope that should do.
My husband has not yet received any verification call and that fact that they requested my lang proof now.. does this mean there is not gonna be any verification.


----------



## Mechmohammed

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Amazing..
> 
> Congrats.. Please share your timeline..


Hi. Your timeline is till now great. Hope you get your grant. I am a Mechanical Engineer too, working in Oman. Did you process your application while staying in Kuwait? Plus did you hire an agent?


----------



## jairichi

That is what I would assume.


kanz12 said:


> No, I'am the wife. My husband is the primary applicant. So the colored docs have been uploaded. Jut hope that should do.
> My husband has not yet received any verification call and that fact that they requested my lang proof now.. does this mean there is not gonna be any verification.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Hi Mohammed.

Wawiting for my grant for the past 114 days..

I processed my application form Kuwait.. currently working in kuwait.
No agent.. Only EF and a group of friends to help with the process.

What is the current status of your application?



Mechmohammed said:


> Hi. Your timeline is till now great. Hope you get your grant. I am a Mechanical Engineer too, working in Oman. Did you process your application while staying in Kuwait? Plus did you hire an agent?


----------



## ayushka515

Sush1 said:


> Absolutely, it is same.
> 
> I am sure that it is all across.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Sush1,
Do you mind what kind of documents regarding "Work" did you submit before and what particular documents did CO asked.
My CO from GSM Adelaide is Anna.....whats yours?
Plz include your ANZSCO in your timeline too.
Hope to get GRANTs soon!
Thanks!


----------



## Sush1

Mine is Michael from GSM Adelaide.

I uploaded all form 16, ITR's, A payslip for each quarter, my releiving letters, Bonafide current employment letter.



ayushka515 said:


> Hi Sush1,
> Do you mind what kind of documents regarding "Work" did you submit before and what particular documents did CO asked.
> My CO from GSM Adelaide is Anna.....whats yours?
> Plz include your ANZSCO in your timeline too.
> Hope to get GRANTs soon!
> Thanks!


----------



## dakshch

ayushka515 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> 
> 
> GSM ADELAIDE! what sorts of documents they asked you, any Initials of CO or Team?




They asked me for the PTE score to be sent through official website. I had front loaded all documents. Sent the same day but its almost 6 moths after that...


----------



## ayushka515

Sush1 said:


> Mine is Michael from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> I uploaded all form 16, ITR's, A payslip for each quarter, my releiving letters, Bonafide current employment letter.


I claim, 5 points from my experience, how many points do you need from yours.
Be in touch and notify when you get GRANT or any changes in you application status.


----------



## eng.mohannad

shrif said:


> Here you go
> 
> Medical & PCCs 2/11/2015
> Applied 24/11/2015
> CO contact 14/12/2015
> Information privided 24/12/2015
> Job verification call 4/5/2016
> Delay mail 9/5/2016
> Granted 23/6/2016
> IED 2/11/2016


Mabroook
I'm still waiting mine since 5 months now.
May I ask what "IED" means? Does it mean the time which you have to land in Australia before? And is it true that they will allow up to one year only from you medicals?

Thanks and wish a blessing new life


----------



## ayushka515

dakshch said:


> They asked me for the PTE score to be sent through official website. I had front loaded all documents. Sent the same day but its almost 6 moths after that...


Yeah, really, it been long time......you are with which team?
Adelaide or Brisbane?
Any CO assign?
Hope to get your GRANT soon!


----------



## Sush1

Hi Ayushka,

For sure we will be in touch. I have claimed 15 points for work experience.

Regards



ayushka515 said:


> I claim, 5 points from my experience, how many points do you need from yours.
> Be in touch and notify when you get GRANT or any changes in you application status.


----------



## jairichi

eng.mohannad said:


> Mabroook
> I'm still waiting mine since 5 months now.
> May I ask what "IED" means? Does it mean the time which you have to land in Australia before? And is it true that they will allow up to one year only from you medicals?
> 
> Thanks and wish a blessing new life


Your understanding about IED is correct. It is either medicals or PCC from current country of residence whichever expires earlier.


----------



## aussieby2016

eng.mohannad said:


> Mabroook
> I'm still waiting mine since 5 months now.
> May I ask what "IED" means? Does it mean the time which you have to land in Australia before? And is it true that they will allow up to one year only from you medicals?
> 
> Thanks and wish a blessing new life


IED is initial entry date. It is the latest date by which you need to make an entry into Australia at least once..... it is dependant on the earliest expiry of your medicals or Police Clearance Certificate......


----------



## expattr

Hi , 
I will have question. If possible can you share your experience and knowledge. 
I submitted my EOI for 190 visa , and claimed partner point. Can my partner submit for 190 visa, and claim for partner point.


----------



## salmoh

jairichi said:


> Good that you submitted your EOI. With 60 points it might be a long wait to get a grant with 2613 code. Look at the possibility of 190 too.


Thanks for replying to me. Yes I have applied for 2 seperate EOI's with 65 Points with NSW and VIC as well.


----------



## jairichi

expattr said:


> Hi ,
> I will have question. If possible can you share your experience and knowledge.
> I submitted my EOI for 190 visa , and claimed partner point. Can my partner submit for 190 visa, and claim for partner point.


You mean a separate EOI with your partner as primary applicant and using your skills assessment, age and English score for partner points? If my understanding is correct then the answer is YES.


----------



## jairichi

salmoh said:


> Thanks for replying to me. Yes I have applied for 2 seperate EOI's with 65 Points with NSW and VIC as well.


Good. It will be option for you if you are willing to wait for 189 or willing to take 190 route if you get state sponsorship and invited to apply for a visa.


----------



## PunjabiAussie

Friends new to 189 process. sorry for a naive question below

1. IS pcc required for both husband and wife ? i am sure medicals are required for both.
2. IS there any document checklist maintained by some members apart from DIBP website where we can quickly check what all docs are required for front loading like income tax, passport, resume, dependent functional english etc. 
3. when can i expect invite ? . does filing separate 190 will speed up process ?

EOI - 189-65 pts- 10 th june 2016
invite :- waiting


----------



## agokarn

PunjabiAussie said:


> Friends new to 189 process. sorry for a naive question below
> 
> 1. IS pcc required for both husband and wife ? i am sure medicals are required for both.
> 2. IS there any document checklist maintained by some members apart from DIBP website where we can quickly check what all docs are required for front loading like income tax, passport, resume, dependent functional english etc.
> 3. when can i expect invite ? . does filing separate 190 will speed up process ?
> 
> EOI - 189-65 pts- 10 th june 2016
> invite :- waiting


1) yes. pcc needed for all above 18. this should be for all countries you have stayed for more than 1 year. Medical required for all applicants including kids
2) there are other posts in the forum to track this.
3) lot of factors invovled in this... points, eoi, skill code etc... can't say in general


----------



## PunjabiAussie

agokarn said:


> 1) yes. pcc needed for all above 18. this should be for all countries you have stayed for more than 1 year. Medical required for all applicants including kids
> 2) there are other posts in the forum to track this.
> 3) lot of factors invovled in this... points, eoi, skill code etc... can't say in general


Thanks mate for quick reply

my details are below, lemme know if there is approximate idea on invitation

ACS done
PTE-10 points
EOI-category-189 (261313 subgroup)
EOI date - 10 th june 2016

I can file 190 with 70 points if that is going to help but going through some posts everybody had consensus on 189 rather than 190 if points are >=65


----------



## expattr

jairichi said:


> You mean a separate EOI with your partner as primary applicant and using your skills assessment, age and English score for partner points? If my understanding is correct then the answer is YES.


thanks


----------



## jairichi

PunjabiAussie said:


> Thanks mate for quick reply
> 
> my details are below, lemme know if there is approximate idea on invitation
> 
> ACS done
> PTE-10 points
> EOI-category-189 (261313 subgroup)
> EOI date - 10 th june 2016
> 
> I can file 190 with 70 points if that is going to help but going through some posts everybody had consensus on 189 rather than 190 if points are >=65


You will get an invite for 189 for 2613 with 65 points but there will be a couple of months delay as 65 pointers were cleared with EOI date 16th April 2016. So, it is up to you whether you are willing to wait or want to get a visa quickly and so opt for 190 visa.


----------



## PunjabiAussie

jairichi said:


> You will get an invite for 189 for 2613 with 65 points but there will be a couple of months delay as 65 pointers were cleared with EOI date 16th April 2016. So, it is up to you whether you are willing to wait or want to get a visa quickly and so opt for 190 visa.


Thanks Jai.

One question, if suppose i apply 190 for victoria, will i be able to move to sydney, incase i can't find job in melbourne or do i have to stay for 2 years in victoria only. Also are costs and other implications same for 189 & 190 visa.. Sorry again for basic questions but my decision for 190 will go only when i am assured of all pros and cons of 189/190

again read somewhere for 190 first you get sponsership from state and then after month you get invitation from dibp.


----------



## jairichi

PunjabiAussie said:


> Thanks Jai.
> 
> One question, if suppose i apply 190 for victoria, will i be able to move to sydney, incase i can't find job in melbourne or do i have to stay for 2 years in victoria only. Also are costs and other implications same for 189 & 190 visa.. Sorry again for basic questions but my decision for 190 will go only when i am assured of all pros and cons of 189/190
> 
> again read somewhere for 190 first you get sponsership from state and then after month you get invitation from dibp.


You are expected to stay in Victoria if sponsored by them. I have seen many PR holders violating this. When individual states strictly enforce this rule along with DIBP then issues will arise for those PR holders who are looking for moving or have moved to another state from the state that nominated them within the first 2 years. One has to always understand that immigration laws can be applied retroactively. For now it is fine. But, it is purely my opinion.

Generally if you get a state sponsorship an invite from DIBP is quick as there are no invitation rounds and no cap ceilings.


----------



## Mechmohammed

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Hi Mohammed.
> 
> Wawiting for my grant for the past 114 days..
> 
> I processed my application form Kuwait.. currently working in kuwait.
> No agent.. Only EF and a group of friends to help with the process.
> 
> What is the current status of your application?


I haven't even started yet. I'm going to write IELTS in about a month. I'm currently working in Oman as an HVAC Technician for almost 2 years now. My past experience is in an Indian company for about a year and a half as a Mechanical Engineer. I chose technician because the pay is better. Do you think technician gets counted? And if counted, under what category?


----------



## Mechmohammed

jairichi said:


> You are expected to stay in Victoria if sponsored by them. I have seen many PR holders violating this. When individual states strictly enforce this rule along with DIBP then issues will arise for those PR holders who are looking for moving or have moved to another state from the state that nominated them within the first 2 years. One has to always understand that immigration laws can be applied retroactively. For now it is fine. But, it is purely my opinion.
> 
> Generally if you get a state sponsorship an invite from DIBP is quick as there are no invitation rounds and no cap ceilings.


When you say state sponsorship, does that mean that that specific state is giving you a job or you are supposed to search for a job in that state? And does the state pay for my visa fees?


----------



## jairichi

Mechmohammed said:


> When you say state sponsorship, does that mean that that specific state is giving you a job or you are supposed to search for a job in that state? And does the state pay for my visa fees?


State sponsors your EOI based on your profile as you might practice an occupation that is in demand for that state. You need to pay your visa fees when you lodge your visa application with DIBP. You need to find a job once you get a PR. You get 5 points to add to your EOI for 190 visa. Say you have 55 points and not eligible for 189 visa, a state may sponsor you to give that 5 points to get a 190 PR visa. Each state has their own eligibility to meet for being sponsored.


----------



## jairichi

Mechmohammed said:


> I haven't even started yet. I'm going to write IELTS in about a month. I'm currently working in Oman as an HVAC Technician for almost 2 years now. My past experience is in an Indian company for about a year and a half as a Mechanical Engineer. I chose technician because the pay is better. Do you think technician gets counted? And if counted, under what category?


Your designation does not matter. What matters is your job roles and responsibilities to the nominated occupation.


----------



## ayushka515

jairichi said:


> Your designation does not matter. What matters is your job roles and responsibilities to the nominated occupation.


Dear jairichi,
It seems you got your GRANT in 33 days after CO contacts and within 10 days after u submit the asked documents. 
Can you plz mention ur CO initials or team number from Adelaide who asked for required docs and CO in your GRANT letter......just wondering and predicting my timeline.:confused2:
TIA


----------



## ayushka515

jairichi said:


> Your designation does not matter. What matters is your job roles and responsibilities to the nominated occupation.


Dear jairichi,
Congratulations!!!!:second:
It seems you got your GRANT in 33 days after CO contacts and within 10 days after yu submit the asked documents. 
Can you plz mention you CO initials from Adelaide who asked for required docs and CO in your GRANT letter......just wondering and predicting my timeline.:confused2:
TIA


----------



## jairichi

Thank you Ayushka. Our CO name was Amanda from Adelaide team. The requested document was US PCC and probably that played a role to get a quick grant after the allowed 28 days to submit the documents.


ayushka515 said:


> Dear jairichi,
> Congratulations!!!!:second:
> It seems you got your GRANT in 33 days after CO contacts and within 10 days after yu submit the asked documents.
> Can you plz mention you CO initials from Adelaide who asked for required docs and CO in your GRANT letter......just wondering and predicting my timeline.:confused2:
> TIA


----------



## Mechmohammed

jairichi said:


> Thank you Ayushka. Our CO name was Amanda from Adelaide team. The requested document was US PCC and probably that played a role to get a quick grant after the allowed 28 days to submit the documents.


"Alllowed 28 days". Is there a time limit to submit asked documents? What happens if there is a delay. Some govts delay PCCs, especially Indian


----------



## jairichi

Mechmohammed said:


> "Alllowed 28 days". Is there a time limit to submit asked documents? What happens if there is a delay. Some govts delay PCCs, especially Indian


Just send an email to that GSM address provided in immiaccount the reason for delay beyond 28 days. If you have any evidence to back you statement include that in your email. Make sure that email is sent within the provided 28 days requesting an extension.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

*Countdown to july- the new year*

Tick Tick ::: *SEVEN*


----------



## 1168298

When someone is applying for visit visa, they have to submit passport, give fingerprints etc. Is there anything similar for 189 as well?


----------



## shnasj

whitelight said:


> When someone is applying for visit visa, they have to submit passport, give fingerprints etc. Is there anything similar for 189 as well?


Nothing such required for 189.


----------



## poorikanna

Was there no one who got a grant in June? I mean, I understand slow down, but it looks like a desert


----------



## Rabbahs

poorikanna said:


> Was there no one who got a grant in June? I mean, I understand slow down, but it looks like a desert


There are people who got grant in june, check myimmitracker.com


----------



## Priyavl

Hello all
I am looking to apply for both me and my husband for 189 (with partner skills). 
Could you clarify if both the partners should be nominated for the same code ? Or it just an occupation under SOL?
Has anyone been successful in getting 5 points with partner skills?


----------



## shnasj

Rabbahs said:


> There are people who got grant in june, check myimmitracker.com


If you are already inside Australia ,then there is nothing to worry about.Because sooner or later you will get your grant.


----------



## shnasj

Priyavl said:


> Hello all
> I am looking to apply for both me and my husband for 189 (with partner skills).
> Could you clarify if both the partners should be nominated for the same code ? Or it just an occupation under SOL?
> Has anyone been successful in getting 5 points with partner skills?


Occupation under SOL and also skill assessment from relevant authority.


----------



## jschopra

Priyavl said:


> Hello all
> I am looking to apply for both me and my husband for 189 (with partner skills).
> Could you clarify if both the partners should be nominated for the same code ? Or it just an occupation under SOL?
> Has anyone been successful in getting 5 points with partner skills?


Both, primary and secondary applicant must be on the same occupation list. It can be SOL or CSOL. The chosen occupations can be different


----------



## jschopra

jairichi said:


> You are expected to stay in Victoria if sponsored by them. I have seen many PR holders violating this. When individual states strictly enforce this rule along with DIBP then issues will arise for those PR holders who are looking for moving or have moved to another state from the state that nominated them within the first 2 years. One has to always understand that immigration laws can be applied retroactively. For now it is fine. But, it is purely my opinion.
> 
> Generally if you get a state sponsorship an invite from DIBP is quick as there are no invitation rounds and no cap ceilings.


You are absolutely correct about this. I just want to add here that you are required/expected to land and stay in the state you were nominated by. But if someone is able to get a job outside the state, its their responsibility to inform DIBP and undertake a procedure (which I don't know) and they lift the restriction. Then you can change state and work there.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

FRIDAYS have always brought quite a few GRANTS; even in JUNE.. Infact this is the last friday of current year

So come-on guys share your happiness and make others delighted too

And Hopefully next friday will be a blasting friday for most of us as NEW YEAR starts !!


----------



## dakshch

Day 200


----------



## Priyavl

Thanks for the quick response. 
May i ask if someone had actually done this -claiming 5 points for partner skills?


----------



## poorikanna

Hi, I applied for the grant and came to Melbourne shortly after. So when the CO contacted me for additional documents, I submitted Form 1022 along with the documents she requested. Now my family has joined me. Should I wait for the grant or should I inform them of the same, with another Form 1022? I put off thinking the grant will come anytime soon. Now I'm not sure. Also, I had given my Melbourne address as my friends place, where I was staying temporarily. Now I've moved since my family has come. That's a lot of change to be communicated to the CO. Should I do it or wait for the grant without complicating things?


----------



## MissionAus_2016

dakshch said:


> Day 200


How many times you have contacted DIBP and via email/phone and what were their responses.. kindly share


----------



## TheEntrepreneur

Hi

I am in a bit of a fix. I had applied for ACS on 17th of June and just received a recommendation email stating that my job profile does not match 2631111 under which I had applied initially and they are suggesting me 263212 OR 263213 ICT Support Engineer or ICT Systems Test Engineer.

Primarily because I served my company as a Systems engineer (Programming in COBOL and development on Mainframes) I had applied under Systems Engineer because my offer letter carried that role and the last 1 month they changed me to Test engineer role and the reason why I quit. I have a bachelors degree in computer science. 
I concisely put down my experience and got a reference from my Technical test lead. As my project manager was away. ACS has duly ignored my qualification, development experience and served out to me these two codes.

What options do I have , Can I review or appeal on this straight away ? or do provide additional documents ( that would have to be from my manager this time).
Kindly guide me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dakshch

jitinbhasin21 said:


> How many times you have contacted DIBP and via email/phone and what were their responses.. kindly share




I called them twice. Once at the end of 4 months and then at the end of 5 months.

Both call were unfruitful. Generic reply. The lady who took my call the first time, was soft spoken and did have a look at my application status and said its under routine processing and i should wait. 

Second time a frustrated guy took my call and the first thing he said to me was "You called last month, why are you calling again ??" It took quite a few stats to convince him to have a look at my application status and in the end he outright refused to put a note for the CO. 

Now I plan on calling them in the second week of July. By then it would be 7 months of visa lodge and 6 months since CO contact.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

dakshch said:


> I called them twice. Once at the end of 4 months and then at the end of 5 months.
> 
> Both call were unfruitful. Generic reply. The lady who took my call the first time, was soft spoken and did have a look at my application status and said its under routine processing and i should wait.
> 
> Second time a frustrated guy took my call and the first thing he said to me was "You called last month, why are you calling again ??" It took quite a few stats to convince him to have a look at my application status and in the end he outright refused to put a note for the CO.
> 
> Now I plan on calling them in the second week of July. By then it would be 7 months of visa lodge and 6 months since CO contact.


You said.. first thing person told . But without looking at your application and not asking your details or after asking passport no etc and opening the application.. as I am trying to understand if they record our phone nos also and it appears on their screen when we call


----------



## samsonk76

144 days and counting...

Looking forward to July
_____________________________________________________

ICT Business Analyst 261111 (65 Points)
ACS CLEARED 3/12/2015
EOI Submitted 11/12/2015
Invited 29/01/2016 
Visa Lodged 17/02/2016 
1st CO Assign/Contact 29/02/2016
Medicals & PCC Completed 15/03/2016 
2nd CO Contact 07/04/2016 - PCC for Spouse UAE visit - Sent correct dates for UAE visit (less than a year) requesting exemption
CO confirmed UAE PCC not required 23/04/2016
AHC (Delhi) Verification call 19/05/2016
Grant : XX/XX/2016 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Megha sushen

Is there any grant on immitracker today


----------



## vikaschandra

poorikanna said:


> Hi, I applied for the grant and came to Melbourne shortly after. So when the CO contacted me for additional documents, I submitted Form 1022 along with the documents she requested. Now my family has joined me. Should I wait for the grant or should I inform them of the same, with another Form 1022? I put off thinking the grant will come anytime soon. Now I'm not sure. Also, I had given my Melbourne address as my friends place, where I was staying temporarily. Now I've moved since my family has come. That's a lot of change to be communicated to the CO. Should I do it or wait for the grant without complicating things?


The CO should be kept informed about the change


----------



## Mechmohammed

Rabbahs said:


> There are people who got grant in june, check myimmitracker.com


In your timeline you mentioned that skill support contacted you. What is skill support and why did they contact you?


----------



## yadavtinu

Hey, I'm a mechanical engineer and I have been applied for assessment through EA (Fast track) on 16th June 2016. Can anyone tell me, How many days it will take for the result?


----------



## ami27

Hi Can you please clarify that It means you have submit total 3 EOI . 1 for 189 and 2 for 190 (NSW and VIC) . I have IELTS 6.5 overall Can I also submit EOI for NSW and VIC?


salmoh said:


> Thanks for replying to me. Yes I have applied for 2 seperate EOI's with 65 Points with NSW and VIC as well.


----------



## dakshch

jitinbhasin21 said:


> You said.. first thing person told . But without looking at your application and not asking your details or after asking passport no etc and opening the application.. as I am trying to understand if they record our phone nos also and it appears on their screen when we call




Maybe I wasn't clear in getting my point through. It was the first thing he said after checking my status.

And yes if they check your application status, then they have a record of when we call them. Every status check and remarks are logged into their system.


----------



## sultan_azam

yadavtinu said:


> Hey, I'm a mechanical engineer and I have been applied for assessment through EA (Fast track) on 16th June 2016. Can anyone tell me, How many days it will take for the result?


you shall get it in 7-10 days....


----------



## Vidini

Kindly help me ASAP, 

Myself and my daughter are PR holders, my husband wants to apply 189 visa.

What should be mentioned in dependent details?

1) Should he give our details and mark it as non migrants in the form or what's the procedure.

2) Non migrant dependants should provide the PCC and medicals, but how in my case we are already PR. 

If anyone already applied/ got 189 visa being partner of PR spouse. Kindly help me in this process immediately.

Thanks,
Dhiv


----------



## TheEntrepreneur

TheEntrepreneur said:


> Hi
> 
> I am in a bit of a fix. I had applied for ACS on 17th of June and just received a recommendation email stating that my job profile does not match 2631111 under which I had applied initially and they are suggesting me 263212 OR 263213 ICT Support Engineer or ICT Systems Test Engineer.
> 
> Primarily because I served my company as a Systems engineer (Programming in COBOL and development on Mainframes) I had applied under Systems Engineer because my offer letter carried that role and the last 1 month they changed me to Test engineer role and the reason why I quit. I have a bachelors degree in computer science.
> I concisely put down my experience and got a reference from my Technical test lead. As my project manager was away. ACS has duly ignored my qualification, development experience and served out to me these two codes.
> 
> What options do I have , Can I review or appeal on this straight away ? or do provide additional documents ( that would have to be from my manager this time).
> Kindly guide me. Thanks in advance.



Any help guys? :see_no_evil:


----------



## PunjabiAussie

Has anybody tried payment from internationally active debit card from india ? if yes plz share your experience.

also the payment is like online transaction to buy some stuff or it is like remittance (sending money to international account) ?


----------



## jairichi

In addition to what jschopra mentioned when one gets a 190 visa then document your application for work in that state and their outcome. After a substantial amount of months if primary applicant could not find work they could write to concerned state authorities that they would like to move out of that state to find opportunities elsewhere. By doing this you demonstrate that your intentions to stay in that state was true but due to unavailability of employment you are being forced to move outside. This evidence would be enough in case an issue appears at a later stage.


jschopra said:


> You are absolutely correct about this. I just want to add here that you are required/expected to land and stay in the state you were nominated by. But if someone is able to get a job outside the state, its their responsibility to inform DIBP and undertake a procedure (which I don't know) and they lift the restriction. Then you can change state and work there.


----------



## jairichi

PunjabiAussie said:


> Has anybody tried payment from internationally active debit card from india ? if yes plz share your experience.
> 
> also the payment is like online transaction to buy some stuff or it is like remittance (sending money to international account) ?


Payment is like buying goods internationally.


----------



## jairichi

TheEntrepreneur said:


> Any help guys? :see_no_evil:


Your designation might not be an issue. What matters is job roles and responsibilities. If they are a 100% match to nominated occupation you will get a positive assessment.


----------



## Priyavl

May i check with you if you had applied for spouse skills ? If so , both of you should have the same nominated ANZSCO code?


----------



## jairichi

Priyavl said:


> May i check with you if you had applied for spouse skills ? If so , both of you should have the same nominated ANZSCO code?


We did not claim partner points.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
Partner skills 

Evidence that at the time you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:
•was under 50 years of age; and
•had at least Competent English; and
•had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated occupation (which must be on the same skilled occupations* list *as your nominated occupation). 

Highlighted one is the keyword. The list (SOL or CSOL) matters and not same occupation. It is possible to have an occupation in SOL and CSOL. For example my spouse's 261313 is in SOL and CSOL. Mine is in CSOL. But, I am not sure whether for 189 both has to be in SOL. We did not claim partner points due to this doubt.
Might be someone who successfully claimed partner points might be able to clarify it for you.


----------



## anurag.gupta81

Hey under what category shall i upload the salary slips and offer letter of all the companies? I have not uploaded any which is why AHC has done a background check of the companies.


----------



## TheEntrepreneur

jairichi said:


> TheEntrepreneur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any help guys? :see_no_evil:
> 
> 
> 
> Your designation might not be an issue. What matters is job roles and responsibilities. If they are a 100% match to nominated occupation you will get a positive assessment.
Click to expand...


Hi Jai,


Thank you for your response . So can I submit additional documents i.e reference letters from my manager under the job role I am looking for or do I have to wait for the final result as currently the status is like they have offered me couple of codes which I am not inclined to have ? What do I do ?

Thanks
Sai


----------



## kawal_547

ami27 said:


> Hi Can you please clarify that It means you have submit total 3 EOI . 1 for 189 and 2 for 190 (NSW and VIC) . I have IELTS 6.5 overall Can I also submit EOI for NSW and VIC?


Vic has a minimum requirement of 7 in each in Ielts . Unless it is less than 7 in any module, one is not eligible for Vic

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

TheEntrepreneur said:


> Hi Jai,
> 
> 
> Thank you for your response . So can I submit additional documents i.e reference letters from my manager under the job role I am looking for or do I have to wait for the final result as currently the status is like they have offered me couple of codes which I am not inclined to have ? What do I do ?
> 
> Thanks
> Sai


Hi Sai,

This means that with the provided documents (very specifically your reference letters with R&Rs) they are not in favor of giving you a positive assessment for the ANZSCO code you have nominated and are of the opinion it is more aligned towards other occupation (codes that were provided). They are providing you an option to get a favorable decision. Unless you can reaffirm them with additional documents that it actually matches with the occupation you have nominated the possibility of getting a negative assessment is higher. Kindly wait for others opinion who would have faced a similar situation like yours.

Best,
Jai.

Having said that those ANZSCO codes provided by assessment agencies are they in SOL?


----------



## web83

no visas issued today ??😢

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheEntrepreneur

jairichi said:


> TheEntrepreneur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jai,
> 
> 
> Thank you for your response . So can I submit additional documents i.e reference letters from my manager under the job role I am looking for or do I have to wait for the final result as currently the status is like they have offered me couple of codes which I am not inclined to have ? What do I do ?
> 
> Thanks
> Sai
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sai,
> 
> This means that with the provided documents (very specifically your reference letters with R&Rs) they are not in favor of giving you a positive assessment for the ANZSCO code you have nominated and are of the opinion it is more aligned towards other occupation (codes that were provided). They are providing you an option to get a favorable decision. Unless you can reaffirm them with additional documents that it actually matches with the occupation you have nominated the possibility of getting a negative assessment is higher. Kindly wait for others opinion who would have faced a similar situation like yours.
> 
> Best,
> Jai.
> 
> Having said that those ANZSCO codes provided by assessment agencies are they in SOL?
Click to expand...


Thanks Again Jai,

Nopes they are not and the recommendation may because as you said I might have not carefully described my duties. So can I secure more descriptive documents (which obviously do not conflict with my initial documents) and Submit it in the email link they provided ? Or do I have to wait for the result letter to come in to be able to appeal against the decision.


Thanks
Sai


----------



## jairichi

Now I get the point Sai why this issue is troubling you. Yes, you can provide a detailed one which clearly aligns with the R&Rs of your nominated occupation but does not contradict the previous ones submitted. Extra caution is required. Good luck.


TheEntrepreneur said:


> Thanks Again Jai,
> 
> Nopes they are not and the recommendation may because as you said I might have not carefully described my duties. So can I secure more descriptive documents (which obviously do not conflict with my initial documents) and Submit it in the email link they provided ? Or do I have to wait for the result letter to come in to be able to appeal against the decision.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Sai


----------



## kamalendra

92 days since lodgement
77 days since IMMI assessment commence mail"


----------



## ayushka515

kamalendra said:


> 92 days since lodgement
> 77 days since IMMI assessment commence mail"


Hi Kamalendra,
Its really been long time.....any initials of your CO from Adelaide?
I was also contact by CO called Anna from Adelaide on 21 June and asked for form 80 and 1221 for both applicant.
Did you front loaded those forms?
Try to upload any additional documents in your immi account or call them, it may help, plz keep updating your status.
TIA


----------



## pranaykatta

ayushka515 said:


> Hi Kamalendra,
> 
> Its really been long time.....any initials of your CO from Adelaide?
> 
> I was also contact by CO called Anna from Adelaide on 21 June and asked for form 80 and 1221 for both applicant.
> 
> Did you front loaded those forms?
> 
> Try to upload any additional documents in your immi account or call them, it may help, plz keep updating your status.
> 
> TIA




For me also Anna from Adelaide is the contact . Last contact 24th May 2016 asked for my engineering transcripts uploaded the same day but no contact yet  just a waiting game


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ayushka515

pranaykatta said:


> For me also Anna from Adelaide is the contact . Last contact 24th May 2016 asked for my engineering transcripts uploaded the same day but no contact yet  just a waiting game
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Pranaykatta,
Can you plz update your timeline (signature).
Hope CO-Anna GRANTs our visa soon!


----------



## pranaykatta

ayushka515 said:


> Hi Pranaykatta,
> 
> Can you plz update your timeline (signature).
> 
> Hope CO-Anna GRANTs our visa soon!




Updated it 


Application Submitted - 11th May 2016
CO contacted and 1 doc requested - 24th May 2016
Document submitted - 24th May 2016


----------



## kamalendra

ayushka515 said:


> Hi Kamalendra,
> Its really been long time.....any initials of your CO from Adelaide?
> I was also contact by CO called Anna from Adelaide on 21 June and asked for form 80 and 1221 for both applicant.
> Did you front loaded those forms?
> Try to upload any additional documents in your immi account or call them, it may help, plz keep updating your status.
> TIA


hello ayushka,
My CO is from Brisbane and is Lisa,,,, i uploaded all the documents as far as i could collect including forms 80 and 1221 at the time of lodgement,,,, i dont know what i need to upload more,,,, they didnt ask anything,,,, i called them twice, got standard response that its under processing and if anything is required, i will be contacted.


----------



## Viaan

kamalendra said:


> hello ayushka,
> My CO is from Brisbane and is Lisa,,,, i uploaded all the documents as far as i could collect including forms 80 and 1221 at the time of lodgement,,,, i dont know what i need to upload more,,,, they didnt ask anything,,,, i called them twice, got standard response that its under processing and if anything is required, i will be contacted.


Hi Kamalendra,

Even my CO is Lisa from Brisbane


----------



## ayushka515

kamalendra said:


> hello ayushka,
> My CO is from Brisbane and is Lisa,,,, i uploaded all the documents as far as i could collect including forms 80 and 1221 at the time of lodgement,,,, i dont know what i need to upload more,,,, they didnt ask anything,,,, i called them twice, got standard response that its under processing and if anything is required, i will be contacted.


Lets pray for our visa GRANTs on first week of JULY 2016 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ayushka515

pranaykatta said:


> Updated it
> 
> 
> Application Submitted - 11th May 2016
> CO contacted and 1 doc requested - 24th May 2016
> Document submitted - 24th May 2016


Lets pray for our visa GRANTs on first week of JULY 2016 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## perryH

*Need help*

In my condition, when i was waiting for my grant, suddenly i got mail from skill officer that they want to update my scores on June 16, 2016. There might be some error so they ask my permission to update the scores.
I have reviewed everything and reply to them on June 20,2016.
Now how much time they will take to give me a visa grant?
Any idea anyone?
Anyone has gone through with the same situation?
If everything was right i would have get my grant on June 16 
Here's my timeline.



ACS applied: Feb 17, 2016
ACS positive: Feb 24 , 2016
EOI submitted with 70points(subclass 189), 75 points(subclass 190): Feb 26, 2016
ITA: March 8 (subclass 189, 190 both)
Applied for pcc: March 14, 2016
Visa application logded: April 6, 2016
PCC Done: April 7, 2016.
CO Assigned: April 9, 2016
Medicals Done: April 19, 2016
Documents uploaded: April 21, 2016
CO contacted: again on May 11, 2016: request for spouse form 80 and 1221.
Uploaded requested documents same day.
Skill officer contacted: June 16 to update my scores.


----------



## Josephite

Update what scores?


----------



## perryH

*Hi*



Josephite said:


> Update what scores?



I have score 70 points for Subclass 189
Now they are saying you have score 10 points extra.
5 points for bachelor degree, as ACS accessed my 4yrs diploma in computer as diploma only. They didn't consider my B.Sc. Mathematics.
while applying for EOI i showed my bachelors first i think that was the error.
Also they are saying i have scored 5 points for Australian studies. but i didn't score such points.
Now they are saying my total scores are 60 not 70.
they ask my permission to correct the scores and proceed the application.
How much time they will take now to proceed and give a grant?
I sent them email on June 20, 2016




ACS applied: Feb 17, 2016
ACS positive: Feb 24 , 2016
EOI submitted with 70points(subclass 189), 75 points(subclass 190): Feb 26, 2016
ITA: March 8 (subclass 189, 190 both)
Applied for pcc: March 14, 2016
Visa application logded: April 6, 2016
PCC Done: April 7, 2016.
CO Assigned: April 9, 2016
Medicals Done: April 19, 2016
Documents uploaded: April 21, 2016
CO contacted: again on May 11, 2016: request for spouse form 80 and 1221.
Uploaded requested documents same day.
Skill officer contacted: asked me on June 16 to update my scores.


----------



## Josephite

perryH said:


> I have score 70 points for Subclass 189
> Now they are saying you have score 10 points extra.
> 5 points for bachelor degree, as ACS accessed my 4yrs diploma in computer as diploma only. They didn't consider my B.Sc. Mathematics.
> while applying for EOI i showed my bachelors first i think that was the error.
> Also they are saying i have scored 5 points for Australian studies. but i didn't score such points.
> Now they are saying my total scores are 60 not 70.
> they ask my permission to correct the scores and proceed the application.
> How much time they will take now to proceed and give a grant?
> I sent them email on June 20, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACS applied: Feb 17, 2016
> ACS positive: Feb 24 , 2016
> EOI submitted with 70points(subclass 189), 75 points(subclass 190): Feb 26, 2016
> ITA: March 8 (subclass 189, 190 both)
> Applied for pcc: March 14, 2016
> Visa application logded: April 6, 2016
> PCC Done: April 7, 2016.
> CO Assigned: April 9, 2016
> Medicals Done: April 19, 2016
> Documents uploaded: April 21, 2016
> CO contacted: again on May 11, 2016: request for spouse form 80 and 1221.
> Uploaded requested documents same day.
> Skill officer contacted: asked me on June 16 to update my scores.


Hopefully july


----------



## Tatsie1379

Dear Experts, i need your advice on some things:
1. if there is a change in my residential address, do I need to inform CO?
2. Will this cause further delays in my application? Lodged visa in 21 Feb 2016 & CO contact 29 Feb 2016.


----------



## siru713344

Dear Members,
I applied 189 on may 2016 and CO contacted after 7days asking to upload PCC for me and my wife. Uploaded my PCC+medicals, but my wife is pregnant so uploaded PCC and statutory declaration stating her pregnancy. I WANT TO KNOW, HOW I CAN CEHCK WHETHER MY CASE IS ONHOLD?


----------



## vikaschandra

ayushka515 said:


> Hi Pranaykatta,
> Can you plz update your timeline (signature).
> Hope CO-Anna GRANTs our visa soon!


The second CO contact either for document request or with Grant may not be the same most probably a different CO will be looking in the case now usually this is the case for all the candidates who have CO contact except the ones who get direct Grant


----------



## vikaschandra

Tatsie1379 said:


> Dear Experts, i need your advice on some things:
> 1. if there is a change in my residential address, do I need to inform CO?
> 2. Will this cause further delays in my application? Lodged visa in 21 Feb 2016 & CO contact 29 Feb 2016.


Yes update them via immiaccount
No this would not cause any delay


----------



## goaustralianow

subscribing


----------



## pranaykatta

ayushka515 said:


> Lets pray for our visa GRANTs on first week of JULY 2016 :fingerscrossed:




Yep lets wait for first week of July  wish you all good luck


Application Submitted - 11th May 2016
CO contacted and 1 doc requested - 24th May 2016
Document submitted - 24th May 2016


----------



## Prash2533

vikaschandra said:


> The second CO contact either for document request or with Grant may not be the same most probably a different CO will be looking in the case now usually this is the case for all the candidates who have CO contact except the ones who get direct Grant


Thats true. I got contact from two different CO's from adelaide team.


----------



## ayushka515

Prash2533 said:


> Thats true. I got contact from two different CO's from adelaide team.


Hi Prash,
What docs did CO asked from Adelaide?
CO1?
CO2?
Any Name indicated?


----------



## Abhi6060

goaustralianow said:


> subscribing




You will probably get invitation in or after August?


----------



## ayushka515

Sunil4dv said:


> For qualification assessment from EA:
> a) Do I need to submit Role and Responsibility letter from employer?
> b) As an evidence of employment, which documents are acceptable? I have worked with two previous employers and presently working with third employer.
> Present employer - 2011 to till date
> Last employer - 2003 to 2011
> First employer - 1998 to 2003
> As evidence, should I produce documents for first employer too, although it is beyond 10 years.


You get work points from 2006


----------



## snowfall

*ACS Processing Time*

Hi, Guys.

My husband and I are trying for Australian migration. He as a business analyst with 4 yr experience and me as a software engineer with 2 years experience. 

My questions:

1. My husband's ACS (RPL) is applied on 8th of July and is still showing 'with accessor'(stage 4). How long do they usually take to complete the assessment? 
2. My Husband gave PTE exam and scored 73,64(speaking),72,75. I have planned to give the exam on 29th. If I'm getting 65 in all sections can I be the primary applicant? or should my husband try it again?
3. If I score 65 in all sections of PTE, our total points for 189 visa would be 60. How long would it take to get the EOI picked? and please tell if it is 70 points?
4.How long would it take for my ACS assessment( software engineer) if I'm planning to apply on July 1st week?
5. What is the total number of slots for Software engineer and Business analyst per year? where could we check the current status? 

As Im new to this website, Please help me to understand the process. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jairichi

snowfall said:


> Hi, Guys.
> 
> My husband and I are trying for Australian migration. He as a business analyst with 4 yr experience and me as a software engineer with 2 years experience.
> 
> My questions:
> 
> 1. My husband's ACS (RPL) is applied on 8th of July and is still showing 'with accessor'(stage 4). How long do they usually take to complete the assessment?
> 2. My Husband gave PTE exam and scored 73,64(speaking),72,75. I have planned to give the exam on 29th. If I'm getting 65 in all sections can I be the primary applicant? or should my husband try it again?
> 3. If I score 65 in all sections of PTE, our total points for 189 visa would be 60. How long would it take to get the EOI picked? and please tell if it is 70 points?
> 4.How long would it take for my ACS assessment( software engineer) if I'm planning to apply on July 1st week?
> 5. What is the total number of slots for Software engineer and Business analyst per year? where could we check the current status?
> 
> As Im new to this website, Please help me to understand the process.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1. Last stage. Can be expected anytime soon.
2. Do a mix and match and create EOIs for both of you as primary applicants.
3. For 261313 as primary applicant with 60 points last cleared EOI date is Dec 2015. Do not expect an ITA anytime soon. 
4. 2 to 3 weeks.
5. Ceiling has reached for s/w engineer and business analyst. New cap opens from July 1st.
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


----------



## binoyjt

I got a call from Australian High Commission Delhi. They were checking about my present work details and roles. What do I expect next. Will they be now checking with my company? Also the status on Visa Application still shows as "Application Received". Does anyone have any experience with this?

What should I expect now? And if the process is ongoing, why is the status showing as "Application Received"?


263111 - CNP
02/04/2016 - ACS +ve
04/04/2016 - PTE
PTE Scores (L90 R89 S88 W90)
10/04/2016 - EOI Filed
27/04/2016 - Invitation
19/05/2016 - Lodged
19/05/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80 self & spouse, India PCC, meds, Spouse english comepetency).
24/05/2016 - Medicals cleared
01/06/2016 - Contact from GSM Adelaide - Not sure if that is CO assignment. I just got a contact. Nothing requested.
22/06/2016 - Call from Australian High Commission Delhi checking for my employment.


----------



## sol79

binoyjt said:


> I got a call from Australian High Commission Delhi. They were checking about my present work details and roles. What do I expect next. Will they be now checking with my company? Also the status on Visa Application still shows as "Application Received". Does anyone have any experience with this?
> 
> What should I expect now? And if the process is ongoing, why is the status showing as "Application Received"?
> 
> 
> 263111 - CNP
> 02/04/2016 - ACS +ve
> 04/04/2016 - PTE
> PTE Scores (L90 R89 S88 W90)
> 10/04/2016 - EOI Filed
> 27/04/2016 - Invitation
> 19/05/2016 - Lodged
> 19/05/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80 self & spouse, India PCC, meds, Spouse english comepetency).
> 24/05/2016 - Medicals cleared
> 01/06/2016 - Contact from GSM Adelaide - Not sure if that is CO assignment. I just got a contact. Nothing requested.
> 22/06/2016 - Call from Australian High Commission Delhi checking for my employment.


Can go wither way. I've seen people reporting further verification and grants after that call on this forum.

Your signature says "Contact from GSM Adelaide". Did you receive an email stating IMMI Assessment Commence, without any document request? If yes, and your employment is verified, you'll probably get a grant in the coming weeks.


----------



## ayushka515

Hi there?

Anymore updates, Any Grants on Last week, Any more CO contact................seems like no one wants to visit this site on Saturdays and Sundays!


----------



## sol79

Might not see too much action till July.


----------



## ayushka515

Hopefully can expect in July


----------



## binoyjt

The e-mail that I got from CO is as below. "IMMIAcknowledgement of Application Received".


----------



## binoyjt

sol79 said:


> Can go wither way. I've seen people reporting further verification and grants after that call on this forum.
> 
> Your signature says "Contact from GSM Adelaide". Did you receive an email stating IMMI Assessment Commence, without any document request? If yes, and your employment is verified, you'll probably get a grant in the coming weeks.


No i got an e-mail withteh Subject Line as "IMMIAcknowledgement Document Received". It had a Case Officer Name and Office as Adelaide, in the attached PDF.


----------



## ayushka515

binoyjt said:


> No i got an e-mail withteh Subject Line as "IMMIAcknowledgement Document Received". It had a Case Officer Name and Office as Adelaide, in the attached PDF.


Hi binoyjt,
Do you have any initial of your CO, what was there in your IMMIAcknowledgement Document Received?
My CO from Adelaide is Anna.


----------



## binoyjt

ayushka515 said:


> Hi binoyjt,
> Do you have any initial of your CO, what was there in your IMMIAcknowledgement Document Received?
> My CO from Adelaide is Anna.


Yes. The CO name in it was Lisa. But no where does it show about CO assignment and the VISA application is still under the status "Application Received". Not sure as to what should I interpret from this.


----------



## ayushka515

binoyjt said:


> Yes. The CO name in it was Lisa. But no where does it show about CO assignment and the VISA application is still under the status "Application Received". Not sure as to what should I interpret from this.


Hi binoyjt,
Can you please include your timeline......It seems that your CO is already assigned, CO asked nothing, hopefully visa on way soon!
All the Best!


----------



## Viaan

binoyjt said:


> Yes. The CO name in it was Lisa. But no where does it show about CO assignment and the VISA application is still under the status "Application Received". Not sure as to what should I interpret from this.


Hi Binoy,

My CO name is Lisa aswell but it says she is from Brisbane:confused2:

How was conversation with AHC ?

Viaan


----------



## binoyjt

ayushka515 said:


> Hi binoyjt,
> Do you have any initial of your CO, what was there in your IMMIAcknowledgement Document Received?
> My CO from Adelaide is Anna.


Mine was from Adelaide. her name is Lisa


----------



## binoyjt

Viaan said:


> Hi Binoy,
> 
> My CO name is Lisa aswell but it says she is from Brisbane:confused2:
> 
> How was conversation with AHC ?
> 
> Viaan


Mine was from Adelaide. The conversation was short...just about my roles and responsibilties.


----------



## Viaan

binoyjt said:


> Mine was from Adelaide. The conversation was short...just about my roles and responsibilties.


Hi Binoy,

Was there a position number on the attached PDF ? mine is Position Number: 60025249

Viaan


----------



## binoyjt

ayushka515 said:


> Hi binoyjt,
> Can you please include your timeline......It seems that your CO is already assigned, CO asked nothing, hopefully visa on way soon!
> All the Best!


Here is my Timeline.


263111 - CNP
02/04/2016 - ACS +ve
04/04/2016 - PTE
PTE Scores (L90 R89 S88 W90)
10/04/2016 - EOI Filed
27/04/2016 - Invitation
19/05/2016 - Lodged
19/05/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80 self & spouse, India PCC, meds, Spouse english comepetency).
24/05/2016 - Medicals cleared
01/06/2016 - Contact from GSM Adelaide - Not sure if that is CO assignment. I just got a contact. Nothing requested.
22/06/2016 - Call from Australian High Commission Delhi checking for my employment.:confused2:


----------



## binoyjt

Viaan said:


> Hi Binoy,
> 
> Was there a position number on the attached PDF ? mine is Position Number: 60025249
> 
> Viaan


Mine is :- 60000504. By the way, what is the status that you see in your Immiaccount. My shows "Application Received."


----------



## Viaan

binoyjt said:


> Mine is :- 60000504


So its not the same person don't know why they don't use the second name as well.

Viaan


----------



## binoyjt

Viaan said:


> So its not the same person don't know why they don't use the second name as well.
> 
> Viaan


By the way, what is the status that you see in your Immiaccount. My shows "Application Received."


----------



## Viaan

binoyjt said:


> By the way, what is the status that you see in your Immiaccount. My shows "Application Received."


Same for me "Application Received"

Hope we will hear something on July:juggle:


----------



## binoyjt

Viaan said:


> Same for me "Application Received"
> 
> Hope we will hear something on July:juggle:



Thankfully I have some one in the same Boat...So much releif...I thought my application was stuck some where in no mans land...


----------



## Viaan

binoyjt said:


> Thankfully I have some one in the same Boat...So much releif...I thought my application was stuck some where in no mans land...



Atleast you got a call from AHC..nothing for me yet


----------



## gold berry

*hii wt is ur status nw. u got grant.....??? mine is also 263111. didnt got invite yet*

applied since 17th may. no revert yet
189 60pts
65pts nsw 190 visa

ur points???






binoyjt said:


> Here is my Timeline.
> 
> 
> 263111 - CNP
> 02/04/2016 - ACS +ve
> 04/04/2016 - PTE
> PTE Scores (L90 R89 S88 W90)
> 10/04/2016 - EOI Filed
> 27/04/2016 - Invitation
> 19/05/2016 - Lodged
> 19/05/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80 self & spouse, India PCC, meds, Spouse english comepetency).
> 24/05/2016 - Medicals cleared
> 01/06/2016 - Contact from GSM Adelaide - Not sure if that is CO assignment. I just got a contact. Nothing requested.
> 22/06/2016 - Call from Australian High Commission Delhi checking for my employment.:confused2:


----------



## gold berry

when u got a call wt qsns wer askd ??
isnt it scary


----------



## gold berry

which docs co asked for???


----------



## Tea&Coffee

Hi there!
I am new to this forum....visa lodge on May 2016


----------



## 165715 paki

I have recently lodged application and right away found that I have somehow interchanged family name and given name in EOI and application both. All other information and claims are 100% correct.

Will it result in visa grant refusal?

Shall I fill form 1023 for correction? Any 1 . Please guide


----------



## 255785

165715 paki said:


> I have recently lodged application and right away found that I have somehow interchanged family name and given name in EOI and application both. All other information and claims are 100% correct.
> 
> Will it result in visa grant refusal?
> 
> Shall I fill form 1023 for correction? Any 1 . Please guide


Friend, I don't think so there is visa refusal for this mistake. Anyways you please submit form 1023.


----------



## 165715 paki

Thanks for your reply brother. Any one else faced the same issue or knows any 1 who faced the same issue?


----------



## Telecomaster

Friends
I'm filling form 1393, and I'm not sure how to answer some questions

"Health examination
Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?‎"
I answered NO, is that correct?

"Previous countries of residence
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?‎"
I spent 12 years as a child at UAE, and I left it at 1999, should I mention this period or the periods meant are the recent in the latest 10 years? my wife has the same case

"Has any applicant ever undergone any military/paramilitary training, been trained in weapons/explosives or in the ‎manufacture of chemical/biological products?‎"
I served in the army in the mandatory service, should I answer this question yes or no? I fired 3 bullets only during the whole year 

Is there a thread explaining 1393 in some details?

Thanks


----------



## jairichi

Responses are provided in *red*


Telecomaster said:


> Friends
> I'm filling form 1393, and I'm not sure how to answer some questions
> 
> "Health examination
> Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?‎"
> I answered NO, is that correct?
> *If you have never undertaken medicals for an Australian visa in the last 12 months then your answer is NO*
> 
> "Previous countries of residence
> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?‎"
> I spent 12 years as a child at UAE, and I left it at 1999, should I mention this period or the periods meant are the recent in the latest 10 years? my wife has the same case
> *If the application form do not mention "in the last 10 years" then you need to mention your stay in UAE. Same applies to your spouse.*
> 
> "Has any applicant ever undergone any military/paramilitary training, been trained in weapons/explosives or in the ‎manufacture of chemical/biological products?‎"
> I served in the army in the mandatory service, should I answer this question yes or no? I fired 3 bullets only during the whole year
> *Training in military does not necessarily mean weapons training. You served in army and your answer is YES*
> 
> Is there a thread explaining 1393 in some details?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Let's update the VISA GRANT status as its been a while......

JANUARY:
1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
3.	Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
4.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
5.	Raman123456 || 17 jan
6.	Ashuaust || 17 jan 
7.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
8.	shnasj || 21 jan || Adelaide
9.	civil189 || 22 jan
10.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
11.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
12.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
13.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
14.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
15.	gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane
16.	zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
FEBRUARY:
1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
2.	belapmehta || 3 feb
3.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
4.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane || GRANT 6 June 
5.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
6.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
7.	samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
8.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
9.	Sn_Rafi || 17 feb || Adelaide
10.	DT2702 || 18 feb
11.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
12.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
13.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
14.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
15.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
16.	arjun09 || 25 feb || Brisbane
17.	Manu2015||Brisbane||25 Feb
18.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
19.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
20.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
21.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
MARCH:
1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar 
2.	shawn || 2 mar
3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
6.	Abhishek || March 7
7.	Manpreet89 || 8 Mar || GRANT ON 9 JUNE 2016
8.	vakymy || 9 mar
9.	Abhishek.gupta || 9 mar || adelaide	
10.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
11.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
12.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
13.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
14.	siddhant || 17 mar
15.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
16.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
17.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
18.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
19.	sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
20.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
21.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
22.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
23.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
24.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
25.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
26.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide || GRANT 6/6/2016
27.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
APRIL:
1.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
2.	sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
3.	anikatyayan|| 13th April || Adelaide
4.	abhi1986 || 15 apr
5.	Balweet || 24 apr 16 
6.	DelhiBoy || 25 April || Adelaide
7.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
8.	Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May || GRANT 03 MAY 2016
9.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide || GRANT 9 JUNE 2016
MAY:
1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
2.	mcag || 11 May
3.	Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
4.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
5.	Pranay Katta || 24 May || Adelaide
6.	salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane


----------



## andreyx108b

Not many grants last few weeks. Quota run out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viaan

JANUARY:
1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
3.	Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
4.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
5.	Raman123456 || 17 jan
6.	Ashuaust || 17 jan 
7.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
8.	shnasj || 21 jan || Adelaide
9.	civil189 || 22 jan
10.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
11.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
12.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
13.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
14.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
15.	gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane
16.	zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
FEBRUARY:
1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
2.	belapmehta || 3 feb
3.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
4.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane || GRANT 6 June 
5.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
6.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
7.	samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
8.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
9.	Sn_Rafi || 17 feb || Adelaide
10.	DT2702 || 18 feb
11.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
12.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
13.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
14.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
15.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
16.	arjun09 || 25 feb || Brisbane
17.	Manu2015||Brisbane||25 Feb
18.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
19.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
20.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
21.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
MARCH:
1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar 
2.	shawn || 2 mar
3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
6.	Abhishek || March 7
7.	Manpreet89 || 8 Mar || GRANT ON 9 JUNE 2016
8.	vakymy || 9 mar
9.	Abhishek.gupta || 9 mar || adelaide	
10.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
11.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
12.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
13.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
14.	siddhant || 17 mar
15.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
16.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
17.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
18.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
19.	sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
20.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
21.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
22.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
23.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
24.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
25.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
26.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide || GRANT 6/6/2016
27.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
APRIL:
1.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
2.	sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
3.	anikatyayan|| 13th April || Adelaide
4.	abhi1986 || 15 apr
5.	Balweet || 24 apr 16 
6.	DelhiBoy || 25 April || Adelaide
7.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
8.	Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May || GRANT 03 MAY 2016
9.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide || GRANT 9 JUNE 2016
MAY:
1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
2.	mcag || 11 May
3.	Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
4.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
5.	Pranay Katta || 24 May || Adelaide
6.	salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane
JUNE:
1. Viaan || 02 June || Brisbane || Immi mail


----------



## Sush1

I am updating the date, please take this one as final and work on the same. I have lodged the Visa on 1st April not 23rd March.



Viaan said:


> JANUARY:
> 1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
> 2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
> 3.	Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
> 4.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
> 5.	Raman123456 || 17 jan
> 6.	Ashuaust || 17 jan
> 7.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 8.	shnasj || 21 jan || Adelaide
> 9.	civil189 || 22 jan
> 10.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 11.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 12.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
> 13.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 14.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 15.	gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> 16.	zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> FEBRUARY:
> 1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 2.	belapmehta || 3 feb
> 3.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 4.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane || GRANT 6 June
> 5.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 6.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 7.	samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
> 8.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
> 9.	Sn_Rafi || 17 feb || Adelaide
> 10.	DT2702 || 18 feb
> 11.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
> 12.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
> 13.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
> 14.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
> 15.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 16.	arjun09 || 25 feb || Brisbane
> 17.	Manu2015||Brisbane||25 Feb
> 18.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 19.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 20.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 21.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
> MARCH:
> 1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar
> 2.	shawn || 2 mar
> 3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
> 5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 6.	Abhishek || March 7
> 7.	Manpreet89 || 8 Mar || GRANT ON 9 JUNE 2016
> 8.	vakymy || 9 mar
> 9.	Abhishek.gupta || 9 mar || adelaide
> 10.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 11.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 12.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 13.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 14.	siddhant || 17 mar
> 15.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
> 16.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 17.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 18.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
> 19.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 20.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 21.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 22.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 23.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 24.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 25.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide || GRANT 6/6/2016
> 26.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> APRIL:
> 1.	sush1 || 1 apr || immi mail
> 2. hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 3.	sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
> 4.	anikatyayan|| 13th April || Adelaide
> 5.	abhi1986 || 15 apr
> 6.	Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 7.	DelhiBoy || 25 April || Adelaide
> 8.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
> 9.	Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May || GRANT 03 MAY 2016
> 10.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide || GRANT 9 JUNE 2016
> MAY:
> 1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
> 2.	mcag || 11 May
> 3.	Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
> 4.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
> 5.	Pranay Katta || 24 May || Adelaide
> 6.	salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane
> JUNE:
> 1. Viaan || 02 June || Brisbane || Immi mail


----------



## sol79

Sush1 said:


> I am updating the date, please take this one as final and work on the same. I have lodged the Visa on 1st April not 23rd March.


When did you receive the IMMI Assessment Commence email?


----------



## kawal_547

JANUARY:
1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
3.	Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
4.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
5.	Raman123456 || 17 jan
6.	Ashuaust || 17 jan 
7.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
8.	shnasj || 21 jan || Adelaide
9.	civil189 || 22 jan
10.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
11.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
12.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
13.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
14.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
15.	gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane
16.	zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
FEBRUARY:
1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
2.	belapmehta || 3 feb
3.	kawal_547 || 4 feb || Adelaide
4.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane || GRANT 6 June 
5.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
6.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
7.	samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
8.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
9.	Sn_Rafi || 17 feb || Adelaide
10.	DT2702 || 18 feb
11.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
12.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
13.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
14.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
15.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
16.	arjun09 || 25 feb || Brisbane
17.	Manu2015||Brisbane||25 Feb
18.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
19.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
20.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
21.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
MARCH:
1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar 
2.	shawn || 2 mar
3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
6.	Abhishek || March 7
7.	Manpreet89 || 8 Mar || GRANT ON 9 JUNE 2016
8.	vakymy || 9 mar
9.	Abhishek.gupta || 9 mar || adelaide	
10.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
11.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
12.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
13.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
14.	siddhant || 17 mar
15.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
16.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
17.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
18.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
19.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
20.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
21.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
22.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
23.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
24.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
25.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide || GRANT 6/6/2016
26.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
APRIL:
1.	sush1 || 1 apr || immi mail
2. hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
3.	sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
4.	anikatyayan|| 13th April || Adelaide
5.	abhi1986 || 15 apr
6.	Balweet || 24 apr 16 
7.	DelhiBoy || 25 April || Adelaide
8.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
9.	Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May || GRANT 03 MAY 2016
10.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide || GRANT 9 JUNE 2016
MAY:
1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
2.	mcag || 11 May
3.	Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
4.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
5.	Pranay Katta || 24 May || Adelaide
6.	salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane
JUNE:
1. Viaan || 02 June || Brisbane || Immi mail


----------



## Sush1

The CO contacted me on 21st April.



sol79 said:


> When did you receive the IMMI Assessment Commence email?


----------



## sol79

Sush1 said:


> The CO contacted me on 21st April.


You mentioned immi mail in the list. I thought you received the same immi assessment commence email too. Our timelines are similar. Hopefully soon


----------



## sitara15

*empoyment verification*

Can any body tell... what questions they generally asked in employment verification email to the employer. Secondly, After this employment verification email, they might go for other verification checks?? and how long after employment verification visa can be granted as its about 2.5 months since i uploaded all documents..


----------



## aussieby2016

sitara15 said:


> Can any body tell... what questions they generally asked in employment verification email to the employer. Secondly, After this employment verification email, they might go for other verification checks?? and how long after employment verification visa can be granted as its about 2.5 months since i uploaded all documents..


Usually Employee verification has the following questions.
1. period of employment: From………….. To………..
2. designation: 
3. hours of work(full time/ part time):
4. salary( monthly or annual):
5. duties or roles & responsibilities( in detail): 
apart from these some other questions about working in some pervious organisations etc. may be also asked....

every application need not necessarily go for background verification but when it goes one cannot define any timeline associated with it...... for that matter no timeline can be defined with DIBP with respect to grants as many applicants have got the grant in a few days after employment verification while some are still waiting since months......all one can hope that their lady luck just sits by their side when the CO visits their case next time and their golden mails sails through to them.....


----------



## kawal_547

sitara15 said:


> Can any body tell... what questions they generally asked in employment verification email to the employer. Secondly, After this employment verification email, they might go for other verification checks?? and how long after employment verification visa can be granted as its about 2.5 months since i uploaded all documents..


There is no specific format in which they ask any particular questions to the employer.

They can just email the employer and ask about your employment status which may include, job commencement date, titles/roles performed during employment, duties performed, full time/part-time/hours worked, full time or part time & salary drawn. 

They may also attach any company document for validation if you have provided any to DIBP and also ask whether the person who has issued the letter is authorized to issue such letters to the employee or not.

They may call directly the applicant & interview him or her regarding the application details and job details which will include above questionnaire.

They may visit you physically in your office & meet you, your H.R. & your supervisor.

There is no stop to their verification process, they can do any of the above, or even all of the above or may not even one.

No time-frame of grant post verification process.

If it goes fine, usually people get it within 2-4 weeks time. This is just an assumption though.


----------



## pspareek

Hi folks!

just wanted to obtain guidance on my situation:

I lodged visa on 27th may and CO assigned on 7th june. Asked for evidence of relationship and US PCC. I provided evidence of relationship and evidence of having applied for US PCC within 5 days along with requesting for extension to submit US PCC since it would take about 12 weeks. Uploaded all the docs on immiaccount and also sent a mail to CO however did not click information provided button as advised here on the forum. 

Since I didnt hear back within 7 business days, called them and was told that CO will only reply in case they need any further information. I am worried that 28 days timelimit is about to pass and will they take a decision without waiting for US PCC since they havent responded to my email i.e. there is no official extension to timelimit for submission? Please advise if there is anything else I can do. 

Thanks very much!


----------



## kawal_547

pspareek said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> just wanted to obtain guidance on my situation:
> 
> I lodged visa on 27th may and CO assigned on 7th june. Asked for evidence of relationship and US PCC. I provided evidence of relationship and evidence of having applied for US PCC within 5 days along with requesting for extension to submit US PCC since it would take about 12 weeks. Uploaded all the docs on immiaccount and also sent a mail to CO however did not click information provided button as advised here on the forum.
> 
> Since I didnt hear back within 7 business days, called them and was told that CO will only reply in case they need any further information. I am worried that 28 days timelimit is about to pass and will they take a decision without waiting for US PCC since they havent responded to my email i.e. there is no official extension to timelimit for submission? Please advise if there is anything else I can do.
> 
> Thanks very much!


Buddy,

Kindly upload the receipt US PCC on immi account.

This will act as a proof that you have applied for the required document & will upload the actual PCC as & when it comes.

Please do click on IP button. No harm in it.

I have seen a case here on ef itself, where CO asked for US PCC as prev one uploaded by applicant was expired, applicant applied for fresh pcc & in the interim uploaded the receipt as a proof of step taken.

Applicant for the grant even before uploading the actual US PCC.

Might work in your case too, who knows.

If not then the receipt will act as a proof that you are working on CO's request.

All the best,


----------



## FirasEJ

Please add me:

FirasEJ || 8 May || Brisbane




kawal_547 said:


> JANUARY:
> 1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
> 2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
> 3.	Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
> 4.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
> 5.	Raman123456 || 17 jan
> 6.	Ashuaust || 17 jan
> 7.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 8.	shnasj || 21 jan || Adelaide
> 9.	civil189 || 22 jan
> 10.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 11.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 12.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
> 13.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 14.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 15.	gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> 16.	zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> FEBRUARY:
> 1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 2.	belapmehta || 3 feb
> 3.	kawal_547 || 4 feb || Adelaide
> 4.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane || GRANT 6 June
> 5.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 6.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 7.	samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
> 8.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
> 9.	Sn_Rafi || 17 feb || Adelaide
> 10.	DT2702 || 18 feb
> 11.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
> 12.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
> 13.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
> 14.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
> 15.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 16.	arjun09 || 25 feb || Brisbane
> 17.	Manu2015||Brisbane||25 Feb
> 18.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 19.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 20.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 21.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
> MARCH:
> 1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar
> 2.	shawn || 2 mar
> 3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
> 5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 6.	Abhishek || March 7
> 7.	Manpreet89 || 8 Mar || GRANT ON 9 JUNE 2016
> 8.	vakymy || 9 mar
> 9.	Abhishek.gupta || 9 mar || adelaide
> 10.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 11.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 12.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 13.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 14.	siddhant || 17 mar
> 15.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
> 16.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 17.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 18.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
> 19.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 20.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 21.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 22.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 23.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 24.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 25.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide || GRANT 6/6/2016
> 26.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> APRIL:
> 1.	sush1 || 1 apr || immi mail
> 2. hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 3.	sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
> 4.	anikatyayan|| 13th April || Adelaide
> 5. abhi1986 || 15 apr
> 6.	Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 7.	DelhiBoy || 25 April || Adelaide
> 8.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
> 9.	Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May || GRANT 03 MAY 2016
> 10.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide || GRANT 9 JUNE 2016
> MAY:
> 1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
> 2.	mcag || 11 May
> 3.	Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
> 4.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
> 5.	Pranay Katta || 24 May || Adelaide
> 6.	salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane
> JUNE:
> 1. Viaan || 02 June || Brisbane || Immi mail


----------



## pspareek

kawal_547 said:


> Buddy,
> 
> Kindly upload the receipt US PCC on immi account.
> 
> This will act as a proof that you have applied for the required document & will upload the actual PCC as & when it comes.
> 
> Please do click on IP button. No harm in it.
> 
> I have seen a case here on ef itself, where CO asked for US PCC as prev one uploaded by applicant was expired, applicant applied for fresh pcc & in the interim uploaded the receipt as a proof of step taken.
> 
> Applicant for the grant even before uploading the actual US PCC.
> 
> Might work in your case too, who knows.
> 
> If not then the receipt will act as a proof that you are working on CO's request.
> 
> All the best,


Thanks very much for the prompt reply. I have already uploaded the evidence of having applied for US PCC incl the copy of application form submitted, finger print card and screen shot of confirmation from fedex that my application was received by FBI on 3rd May. Only problem there is that the sender's address on fedex confirmation screen is of the consultant who posted the application form on my behalf. 

I have been getting conflicting advice on the clicking of information provided button though. Some on this very forum and elsewhere have strongly advised against clicking the button without providing complete information so i really conflicted on this.


----------



## outworldly cartoon

Hi guys, how much time does it take to get the PCC? 
They say 2-4 weeks but normally how much times does it take, what's the average? 
Also do you receive it at your home or you have to go back to collect it at he PSK? 
Thanks


----------



## Tatsie1379

Please add me:
tatsie1379 || 21 Feb || Brisbane




jitinbhasin21 said:


> Let's update the VISA GRANT status as its been a while......
> 
> JANUARY:
> 1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
> 2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
> 3.	Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
> 4.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
> 5.	Raman123456 || 17 jan
> 6.	Ashuaust || 17 jan
> 7.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 8.	shnasj || 21 jan || Adelaide
> 9.	civil189 || 22 jan
> 10.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 11.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 12.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
> 13.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 14.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 15.	gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> 16.	zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> FEBRUARY:
> 1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 2.	belapmehta || 3 feb
> 3.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 4.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane || GRANT 6 June
> 5.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 6.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 7.	samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
> 8.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
> 9.	Sn_Rafi || 17 feb || Adelaide
> 10.	DT2702 || 18 feb
> 11.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
> 12.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
> 13.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
> 14.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
> 15.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 16.	arjun09 || 25 feb || Brisbane
> 17.	Manu2015||Brisbane||25 Feb
> 18.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 19.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 20.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 21.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
> MARCH:
> 1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar
> 2.	shawn || 2 mar
> 3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
> 5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 6.	Abhishek || March 7
> 7.	Manpreet89 || 8 Mar || GRANT ON 9 JUNE 2016
> 8.	vakymy || 9 mar
> 9.	Abhishek.gupta || 9 mar || adelaide
> 10.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 11.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 12.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 13.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 14.	siddhant || 17 mar
> 15.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
> 16.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 17.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 18.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
> 19.	sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> 20.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 21.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 22.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 23.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 24.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 25.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 26.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide || GRANT 6/6/2016
> 27.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> APRIL:
> 1.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 2.	sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
> 3.	anikatyayan|| 13th April || Adelaide
> 4.	abhi1986 || 15 apr
> 5.	Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 6.	DelhiBoy || 25 April || Adelaide
> 7.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
> 8.	Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May || GRANT 03 MAY 2016
> 9.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide || GRANT 9 JUNE 2016
> MAY:
> 1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
> 2.	mcag || 11 May
> 3.	Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
> 4.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
> 5.	Pranay Katta || 24 May || Adelaide
> 6.	salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane


----------



## Zafarahmed

Hi Guys,


My ITA is going to expire next month on 10 July. In my EOI i claimed 10 points for the following experience,

Company A (9 Month)
Company B (2 Years)
Company C (6 Months)
Company D - Present (3 Years)
----------------------------------------
Total 6 years

I have all the required documents for company B and Company D(Bank statements, Pay slips, Letters with job description, contract letter etc)

Company A and Company C have not provided me with letters with job descriptions and but i have bank statements and pay slips and letter without Job description. Ii was not in good terms with company C which can cause issues for me during verification.

My question is, at this stage when i have ITA, can i apply for new EOI without waiting for current ITA to expire and exclude these two companies?(i will loose 1 year experience and may be 5 points)

If i wait for my EOI to expire next month what will be the consequences?

Please help i am very confused here.

Regards,
Zafar Ahmed.


----------



## Telecomaster

jairichi said:


> Responses are provided in *red*


There is a separate question about military service, the previous one, and I answered it YES and provided the start and end dates

this question as you can see is about weaponry training, and practically I hadn't any of that (just 3 bullets as I said), and I'm afraid if I answered yes it'll lead me to a lot of investigation and questioning!
Am I overreacting?


----------



## anurag.gupta81

Hey can some one tell me under what section do I need to upload the payslips and the tax certificates(form 16)


----------



## jschopra

Zafarahmed said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> My ITA is going to expire next month on 10 July. In my EOI i claimed 10 points for the following experience,
> 
> Company A (9 Month)
> Company B (2 Years)
> Company C (6 Months)
> Company D - Present (3 Years)
> ----------------------------------------
> Total 6 years
> 
> I have all the required documents for company B and Company D(Bank statements, Pay slips, Letters with job description, contract letter etc)
> 
> Company A and Company C have not provided me with letters with job descriptions and but i have bank statements and pay slips and letter without Job description. Ii was not in good terms with company C which can cause issues for me during verification.
> 
> My question is, at this stage when i have ITA, can i apply for new EOI without waiting for current ITA to expire and exclude these two companies?(i will loose 1 year experience and may be 5 points)
> 
> If i wait for my EOI to expire next month what will be the consequences?
> 
> Please help i am very confused here.
> 
> Regards,
> Zafar Ahmed.


When you got your skill assessment done, how many years of years and which experience was assessed. The experience in your assessment should match your EOI and eventually your visa application.

Not I'm sure you can claim more than what is assessed in your EOI. But I'm not sure about claiming less than that. Other people can guide better.


----------



## Zafarahmed

jschopra said:


> When you got your skill assessment done, how many years of years and which experience was assessed. The experience in your assessment should match your EOI and eventually your visa application.
> 
> Not I'm sure you can claim more than what is assessed in your EOI. But I'm not sure about claiming less than that. Other people can guide better.


The assessed me with 5 year experience one year back.


----------



## starwin4u

kawal_547 said:


> JANUARY:
> 1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
> 2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
> 3.	Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
> 4.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
> 5.	Raman123456 || 17 jan
> 6.	Ashuaust || 17 jan
> 7.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 8.	shnasj || 21 jan || Adelaide
> 9.	civil189 || 22 jan
> 10.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 11.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 12.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
> 13.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 14.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 15.	gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> 16.	zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> FEBRUARY:
> 1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 2.	belapmehta || 3 feb
> 3.	kawal_547 || 4 feb || Adelaide
> 4.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane || GRANT 6 June
> 5.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 6.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 7.	samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
> 8.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
> 9.	Sn_Rafi || 17 feb || Adelaide
> 10.	DT2702 || 18 feb
> 11.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
> 12.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
> 13.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
> 14.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
> 15.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 16.	arjun09 || 25 feb || Brisbane
> 17.	Manu2015||Brisbane||25 Feb
> 18.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 19.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 20.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 21.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
> MARCH:
> 1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar
> 2.	shawn || 2 mar
> 3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
> 5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 6.	Abhishek || March 7
> 7.	Manpreet89 || 8 Mar || GRANT ON 9 JUNE 2016
> 8.	vakymy || 9 mar
> 9.	Abhishek.gupta || 9 mar || adelaide
> 10.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 11.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 12.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 13.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 14.	siddhant || 17 mar
> 15.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
> 16.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 17.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 18.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
> 19.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 20.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 21.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 22.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 23.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 24.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 25.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide || GRANT 6/6/2016
> 26.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> APRIL:
> 1.	sush1 || 1 apr || immi mail
> 2. hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 3.	sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
> 4.	anikatyayan|| 13th April || Adelaide
> 5.	abhi1986 || 15 apr
> 6.	Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 7.	DelhiBoy || 25 April || Adelaide
> 8.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
> 9.	Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May || GRANT 03 MAY 2016
> 10.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide || GRANT 9 JUNE 2016
> MAY:
> 1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
> 2.	mcag || 11 May
> 3.	Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
> 4.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
> 5.	Pranay Katta || 24 May || Adelaide
> 6.	salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane
> JUNE:
> 1. Viaan || 02 June || Brisbane || Immi mail


Add me too Starwin4u || 22 Jan || Adelaide


----------



## aussieby2016

anurag.gupta81 said:


> Hey can some one tell me under what section do I need to upload the payslips and the tax certificates(form 16)


Payslips if outside Australia needs to be attached under "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of" - "Payslip"......

Payslips within Australia needs to be attached under "Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of" - "Payslip"......


----------



## Ashish_2574

Hi,

Is anyone facing issue with expat-forum Android mobile app? I am getting some weird plugin issue? do you guys use any other app for accessing through mobile?

-Ashish


----------



## aliee

Hi Guys, 

Anyone who has lodged the application on 19th? I have done it on 19th and still waiting for the CO to be assigned. How much time is it gonna take?


----------



## Sush1

There is no set timings for this.



aliee said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone who has lodged the application on 19th? I have done it on 19th and still waiting for the CO to be assigned. How much time is it gonna take?


----------



## aussieby2016

aliee said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone who has lodged the application on 19th? I have done it on 19th and still waiting for the CO to be assigned. How much time is it gonna take?


not necessarily CO needs to be assigned for your grant....could be some one has already picked up your case in the background and is working on it, and if everything found ok you could be in line for a direct grant......so just wait and see how things progresses after 1st july.....


----------



## gnt

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Let's update the VISA GRANT status as its been a while......
> 
> JANUARY:
> 1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
> 2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
> 3.	Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
> 4.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
> 5.	Raman123456 || 17 jan
> 6.	Ashuaust || 17 jan
> 7.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 8.	shnasj || 21 jan || Adelaide
> 9.	civil189 || 22 jan
> 10.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 11.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 12.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
> 13.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 14.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 15.	gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> 16.	zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> FEBRUARY:
> 1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide GRANT : 17 June
> 2.	belapmehta || 3 feb
> 3.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 4.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane || GRANT 6 June
> 5.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 6.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 7.	samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
> 8.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
> 9.	Sn_Rafi || 17 feb || Adelaide
> 10.	DT2702 || 18 feb
> 11.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
> 12.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
> 13.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
> 14.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
> 15.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 16.	arjun09 || 25 feb || Brisbane
> 17.	Manu2015||Brisbane||25 Feb
> 18.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 19.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 20.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 21.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
> MARCH:
> 1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar
> 2.	shawn || 2 mar
> 3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
> 5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 6.	Abhishek || March 7
> 7.	Manpreet89 || 8 Mar || GRANT ON 9 JUNE 2016
> 8.	vakymy || 9 mar
> 9.	Abhishek.gupta || 9 mar || adelaide
> 10.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 11.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 12.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 13.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 14.	siddhant || 17 mar
> 15.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
> 16.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 17.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 18.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
> 19.	sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> 20.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 21.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 22.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 23.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 24.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 25.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 26.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide || GRANT 6/6/2016
> 27.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> APRIL:
> 1.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 2.	sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
> 3.	anikatyayan|| 13th April || Adelaide
> 4.	abhi1986 || 15 apr
> 5.	Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 6.	DelhiBoy || 25 April || Adelaide
> 7.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
> 8.	Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May || GRANT 03 MAY 2016
> 9.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide || GRANT 9 JUNE 2016
> MAY:
> 1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
> 2.	mcag || 11 May
> 3.	Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
> 4.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
> 5.	Pranay Katta || 24 May || Adelaide
> 6.	salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane


Updated from my Side.


----------



## jairichi

pspareek said:


> Thanks very much for the prompt reply. I have already uploaded the evidence of having applied for US PCC incl the copy of application form submitted, finger print card and screen shot of confirmation from fedex that my application was received by FBI on 3rd May. Only problem there is that the sender's address on fedex confirmation screen is of the consultant who posted the application form on my behalf.
> 
> I have been getting conflicting advice on the clicking of information provided button though. Some on this very forum and elsewhere have strongly advised against clicking the button without providing complete information so i really conflicted on this.


In my opinion do not click on 'information provided' button now. Once you upload your PCC click on that.


----------



## jairichi

Telecomaster said:


> There is a separate question about military service, the previous one, and I answered it YES and provided the start and end dates
> 
> this question as you can see is about weaponry training, and practically I hadn't any of that (just 3 bullets as I said), and I'm afraid if I answered yes it'll lead me to a lot of investigation and questioning!
> Am I overreacting?


Let me ask you on a lighter note, you shot the gun/rifle without any training from military?


----------



## jairichi

outworldly cartoon said:


> Hi guys, how much time does it take to get the PCC?
> They say 2-4 weeks but normally how much times does it take, what's the average?
> Also do you receive it at your home or you have to go back to collect it at he PSK?
> Thanks


From what I have heard is if the address in your passport and your current address are same then you get it on the same day from PSK. If it is different then it takes more time around 3 to 4 weeks on average.


----------



## cvv209

I do not have pay slips for my first company which i worked around 9.5 years back. I got reference declaration from colleague (Manager) and got positive outcome for ACS Assessment. As per ACS, experience is considered from Sept 2008. I have payslips from my second company. i.e from Dec 2006 till now (9.5 years).
From sept 2008, mean I am between 5 to 8 years of exp (exactly, 7 years 10 months) and have 10 points.
Submitted EOI in April 2016 and waiting for invitation in aug as i have only 60 points. 
1) My doubt is that do i need to submit payslips for all past 10 years of experience or is it enough to submit payslips from Sept 2008 from which ACS will consider experience?
2) If i need to submit last 10 years means that i need to provide payslips for 1 or 2 quarters in 2006 from my first company, which i do not have. In this case, is the reference declaration from colleague is enough at the time of visa application lodging?


----------



## andreyx108b

cvv209 said:


> I do not have pay slips for my first company which i worked around 9.5 years back. I got reference declaration from colleague (Manager) and got positive outcome for ACS Assessment. As per ACS, experience is considered from Sept 2008. I have payslips from my second company. i.e from Dec 2006 till now (9.5 years).
> 
> From sept 2008, mean I am between 5 to 8 years of exp (exactly, 7 years 10 months) and have 10 points.
> 
> Submitted EOI in April 2016 and waiting for invitation in aug as i have only 60 points.
> 
> 1) My doubt is that do i need to submit payslips for all past 10 years of experience or is it enough to submit payslips from Sept 2008 from which ACS will consider experience?
> 
> 2) If i need to submit last 10 years means that i need to provide payslips for 1 or 2 quarters in 2006 from my first company, which i do not have. In this case, is the reference declaration from colleague is enough at the time of visa application lodging?



You only need payslips for work experience you claim points against. No need to upload those for which you are not claiming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outworldly cartoon

outworldly cartoon said:


> Hi guys, how much time does it take to get the PCC?
> They say 2-4 weeks but normally how much times does it take, what's the average?
> Also do you receive it at your home or you have to go back to collect it at he PSK?
> Thanks


Anyone ?


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Here is the updated list as per recent updates:

JANUARY:
1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
3.	Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
4.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
5.	Raman123456 || 17 jan
6.	Ashuaust || 17 jan 
7.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
8.	shnasj || 21 jan || Adelaide
9.	civil189 || 22 jan
10.	Starwin4u || 22 Jan || Adelaide
11.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
12.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
13.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
14.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
15.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
16.	gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane
17.	zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
FEBRUARY:
1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide || GRANT : 17 June
2.	belapmehta || 3 feb
3.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
4.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane || GRANT 6 June 
5.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
6.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
7.	samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
8.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
9.	Sn_Rafi || 17 feb || Adelaide
10.	DT2702 || 18 feb
11.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
12.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
13.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
14.	tatsie1379 || 21 Feb || Brisbane
15.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
16.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
17.	arjun09 || 25 feb || Brisbane
18.	Manu2015||Brisbane||25 Feb
19.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
20.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
21.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
22.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
MARCH:
1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar 
2.	shawn || 2 mar
3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
6.	Abhishek || March 7
7.	Manpreet89 || 8 Mar || GRANT ON 9 JUNE 2016
8.	vakymy || 9 mar
9.	Abhishek.gupta || 9 mar || adelaide	
10.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
11.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
12.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
13.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
14.	siddhant || 17 mar
15.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
16.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
17.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
18.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
19.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
20.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
21.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
22.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
23.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
24.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
25.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide || GRANT 6/6/2016
26.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
APRIL:
1.	sush1 || 1 apr || immi mail
2.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
3.	sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
4.	anikatyayan|| 13th April || Adelaide
5.	abhi1986 || 15 apr
6.	Balweet || 24 apr 16 
7.	DelhiBoy || 25 April || Adelaide
8.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
9.	Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May || GRANT 03 MAY 2016
10.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide || GRANT 9 JUNE 2016
MAY:
1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
2.	FirasEJ || 8 May || Brisbane
3.	mcag || 11 May
4.	Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
5.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
6.	Pranay Katta || 24 May || Adelaide
7.	salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane
JUNE: 
1.	Viaan || 02 June || Brisbane || Immi mail

Sush1 : Does it match with your copy now?


----------



## Tea&Coffee

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Let's update the VISA GRANT status as its been a while......
> 
> JANUARY:
> 1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
> 2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
> 3.	Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
> 4.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
> 5.	Raman123456 || 17 jan
> 6.	Ashuaust || 17 jan
> 7.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 8.	shnasj || 21 jan || Adelaide
> 9.	civil189 || 22 jan
> 10.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 11.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 12.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
> 13.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 14.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 15.	gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> 16.	zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> FEBRUARY:
> 1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 2.	belapmehta || 3 feb
> 3.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 4.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane || GRANT 6 June
> 5.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 6.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 7.	samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
> 8.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
> 9.	Sn_Rafi || 17 feb || Adelaide
> 10.	DT2702 || 18 feb
> 11.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
> 12.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
> 13.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
> 14.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
> 15.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 16.	arjun09 || 25 feb || Brisbane
> 17.	Manu2015||Brisbane||25 Feb
> 18.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 19.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 20.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 21.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
> MARCH:
> 1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar
> 2.	shawn || 2 mar
> 3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
> 5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 6.	Abhishek || March 7
> 7.	Manpreet89 || 8 Mar || GRANT ON 9 JUNE 2016
> 8.	vakymy || 9 mar
> 9.	Abhishek.gupta || 9 mar || adelaide
> 10.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 11.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 12.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 13.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 14.	siddhant || 17 mar
> 15.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
> 16.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 17.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 18.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
> 19.	sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> 20.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 21.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 22.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 23.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 24.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 25.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 26.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide || GRANT 6/6/2016
> 27.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> APRIL:
> 1.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 2.	sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
> 3.	anikatyayan|| 13th April || Adelaide
> 4.	abhi1986 || 15 apr
> 5.	Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 6.	DelhiBoy || 25 April || Adelaide
> 7.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
> 8.	Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May || GRANT 03 MAY 2016
> 9.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide || GRANT 9 JUNE 2016
> MAY:
> 1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
> 2.	mcag || 11 May
> 3.	Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
> 4.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
> 5.	Pranay Katta || 24 May || Adelaide
> 6.	salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane




Plz add me too.....
CO contact on 21 June visa lodge on 26 May


----------



## jairichi

From what I have heard is if the address in your passport and your current address are same then you get it on the same day from PSK. If it is different then it takes more time around 3 to 4 weeks on average. 



outworldly cartoon said:


> Anyone ?


----------



## dk_bose

jairichi said:


> From what I have heard is if the address in your passport and your current address are same then you get it on the same day from PSK. If it is different then it takes more time around 3 to 4 weeks on average.


I get it from Gurgaon psk in 3 weeks even though address on passport is same as current living address. Same day PCC rule is for only those people who recently get their passport (either new one or reissued) within last 1 year.

Hope it helps.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## perryH

*Hi*



outworldly cartoon said:


> Anyone ?


In our case we get PCC in 4 weeks, coz our residence address was different from our address mentioned in passport. so it takes time. in this case they do proper verification then issue PCC certificate.

But if your address is same in passport as your residence address then you will get same day. PSK officer told me this when i asked her abt this.


----------



## dinusubba

outworldly cartoon said:


> Hi guys, how much time does it take to get the PCC?
> They say 2-4 weeks but normally how much times does it take, what's the average?
> Also do you receive it at your home or you have to go back to collect it at he PSK?
> Thanks


If your current address is same as that of passport address you will get it 90% on the same day or 2 to 4 weeks for verification. You will get a message once it's ready and you have to collect it from psk 

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## perryH

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Here is the updated list as per recent updates:
> 
> JANUARY:
> 1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
> 2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
> 3.	Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
> 4.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
> 5.	Raman123456 || 17 jan
> 6.	Ashuaust || 17 jan
> 7.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 8.	shnasj || 21 jan || Adelaide
> 9.	civil189 || 22 jan
> 10.	Starwin4u || 22 Jan || Adelaide
> 11.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 12.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 13.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
> 14.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 15.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 16.	gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> 17.	zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> FEBRUARY:
> 1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide || GRANT : 17 June
> 2.	belapmehta || 3 feb
> 3.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 4.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane || GRANT 6 June
> 5.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 6.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 7.	samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
> 8.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
> 9.	Sn_Rafi || 17 feb || Adelaide
> 10.	DT2702 || 18 feb
> 11.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
> 12.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
> 13.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
> 14.	tatsie1379 || 21 Feb || Brisbane
> 15.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
> 16.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 17.	arjun09 || 25 feb || Brisbane
> 18.	Manu2015||Brisbane||25 Feb
> 19.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 20.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 21.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 22.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
> MARCH:
> 1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar
> 2.	shawn || 2 mar
> 3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
> 5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 6.	Abhishek || March 7
> 7.	Manpreet89 || 8 Mar || GRANT ON 9 JUNE 2016
> 8.	vakymy || 9 mar
> 9.	Abhishek.gupta || 9 mar || adelaide
> 10.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 11.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 12.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 13.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 14.	siddhant || 17 mar
> 15.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
> 16.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 17.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 18.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
> 19.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 20.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 21.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 22.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 23.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 24.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 25.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide || GRANT 6/6/2016
> 26.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> APRIL:
> 1.	sush1 || 1 apr || immi mail
> 2.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 3.	sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
> 4.	anikatyayan|| 13th April || Adelaide
> 5.	abhi1986 || 15 apr
> 6.	Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 7.	DelhiBoy || 25 April || Adelaide
> 8.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
> 9.	Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May || GRANT 03 MAY 2016
> 10.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide || GRANT 9 JUNE 2016
> MAY:
> 1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
> 2.	FirasEJ || 8 May || Brisbane
> 3.	mcag || 11 May
> 4.	Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
> 5.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
> 6.	Pranay Katta || 24 May || Adelaide
> 7.	salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane
> JUNE:
> 1.	Viaan || 02 June || Brisbane || Immi mail
> 
> Sush1 : Does it match with your copy now?


Please add me too. I lodged my visa April 6, 2016
CO from Adelaide


----------



## Prash2533

outworldly cartoon said:


> Anyone ?


The day you visit the PSK office after 2-3 days visit your Thana or chowki and provide the necessary witnesses of two neighbours. It will then go to Security department of your district where your SDM/DC sits. Follow up there till they send it back to PSK. Visit the PSK and collect the same when you receive the message.


----------



## Josephite

dinusubba said:


> If your current address is same as that of passport address you will get it 90% on the same day or 2 to 4 weeks for verification. You will get a message once it's ready and you have to collect it from psk
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


I heard we need to book an appointment, and go directly that day to the office to get it.....


----------



## riyansydney

Friends, is there anyone has allocated case officer for 25th May invitation round??

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

riyansydney said:


> Friends, is there anyone has allocated case officer for 25th May invitation round??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


It rather depends on the date a person submitted visa, when did you submit yours? 

I can see a number of people with CO allocation from May.


----------



## riyansydney

andreyx108b said:


> It rather depends on the date a person submitted visa, when did you submit yours?
> 
> I can see a number of people with CO allocation from May.


Mine 26th may. Right after i received my invitation. And also, i have uploaded all my docs as required. Don't know why am i not have received any responses!!!

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

riyansydney said:


> Mine 26th may. Right after i received my invitation. And also, i have uploaded all my docs as required. Don't know why am i not have received any responses!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Well, it has only been 4 weeks, I would not even worry. 

Good luck


----------



## pranaykatta

riyansydney said:


> Mine 26th may. Right after i received my invitation. And also, i have uploaded all my docs as required. Don't know why am i not have received any responses!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




Did you submit your medicals?


Application Submitted - 11th May 2016
CO contacted and 1 doc requested - 24th May 2016
Document submitted - 24th May 2016


----------



## riyansydney

pranaykatta said:


> Did you submit your medicals?
> 
> 
> Application Submitted - 11th May 2016
> CO contacted and 1 doc requested - 24th May 2016
> Document submitted - 24th May 2016


I did medical last year. Which was less then a year old (probably 11 months 20 days). I submitted the hap id, bupa appointment email. All required docs has been uploaded. Even people submitted after me has already got CO. Even someone i know from 12 june one.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Tea&Coffee

pranaykatta said:


> Did you submit your medicals?
> 
> 
> Application Submitted - 11th May 2016
> CO contacted and 1 doc requested - 24th May 2016
> Document submitted - 24th May 2016


Hi there!
I lodge visa on 26 May and CO Adelaide named Anna request Form 80 and Form 1221 for me and spouse on 21 June. Submitted same day!
What sort of docs you were requested?
your CO name plz!


----------



## andreyx108b

riyansydney said:


> I did medical last year. Which was less then a year old (probably 11 months 20 days). I submitted the hap id, bupa appointment email. All required docs has been uploaded. Even people submitted after me has already got CO. Even someone i know from 12 june one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




They would request meds again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinusubba

Josephite said:


> I heard we need to book an appointment, and go directly that day to the office to get it.....


Yes, you need to fill the application and book an appointment with psk. They would determine based on your address and the verification records they have. 

If the current address is different than that of passport they will trigger a verification process which will take anywhere between 2 to 4 weeks. You need to go back to the PSK to collect the same. 

Check the thread on police verification for more details. 

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## perryH

*Hey*



Josephite said:


> I heard we need to book an appointment, and go directly that day to the office to get it.....


Yes that's right. You have to book appointment online from PSK website. They will give you time and date of appointment and you have to report in mentioned time only. It's fast process now.


----------



## perryH

*Hey*



Josephite said:


> Hopefully july


Hey Josephite, thank you for your reply.


----------



## 255785

@All,

1. If we open our immi account daily to check the status of our application will it put our case back to the queue?

2. I loged my application 1 month back but added 1 more document yesterday to the immi account, will it also put my case back to the queue?

Please help!!!


----------



## kingofnowhere

255785 said:


> @All,
> 
> 1. If we open our immi account daily to check the status of our application will it put our case back to the queue?
> 
> 2. I loged my application 1 month back but added 1 more document yesterday to the immi account, will it also put my case back to the queue?
> 
> Please help!!!


1. dont think so
2. dont think so 

uploading docs early is best. Case would be reviewed once CO is assigned and instead of waiting for CO to ask front load all docs to speed up your processing.


----------



## aussieby2016

255785 said:


> @All,
> 
> 1. If we open our immi account daily to check the status of our application will it put our case back to the queue?
> 
> 2. I loged my application 1 month back but added 1 more document yesterday to the immi account, will it also put my case back to the queue?
> 
> Please help!!!


checking your immi account has no relation to granting of your visa...you can keep checking every minute till you golden mail arrives... it has no effect on the granting status.....

Till the day Case Officer comes back to your case (which is approx 28 days + 2 weeks of CO contact), you can upload documents, it doesn't shift your case back either......


----------



## sarbjass

Waiting for the 1st july. Hope we all get visas on Friday. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## aussieby2016

called DIBP again today.....got the same standard replies.....only the last line was bit motivating stating its actively being processed and you should hear something good from us very soon.......BUT THE SAME QUESTION STAYS......HOW SOON???????


----------



## sarbjass

aussieby2016 said:


> called DIBP again today.....got the same standard replies.....only the last line was bit motivating stating its actively being processed and you should hear something good from us very soon.......BUT THE SAME QUESTION STAYS......HOW SOON???????


You will get the grant on the first week of july. If they said that you are about to receive good news, it means your grant is ready.


----------



## alexdegzy

aussieby2016 said:


> checking your immi account has no relation to granting of your visa...you can keep checking every minute till you golden mail arrives... it has no effect on the granting status.....
> 
> 
> 
> Till the day Case Officer comes back to your case (which is approx 28 days + 2 weeks of CO contact), you can upload documents, it doesn't shift your case back either......




The concept of 28 days doesn't always apply to every cases . I've seen guys got their grants 2 days after CO contact even after requesting for new docs. In my case I got my grant 16 days after CO contact . Though 28 days is a safe bet.. It all depends on CO.


----------



## aussieby2016

sarbjass said:


> You will get the grant on the first week of july. If they said that you are about to receive good news, it means your grant is ready.


hopefully should get it....the wait has just killed off all the enthusiasm and thrill of moving to a new country (especially for those waiting fro more than 100 days since lodging)... all the best everyone for your grants....may DIBP shorten this waiting period so that all sleepless nights for the applicants are avoided......


----------



## kanz12

aussieby2016 said:


> hopefully should get it....the wait has just killed off all the enthusiasm and thrill of moving to a new country (especially for those waiting fro more than 100 days since lodging)... all the best everyone for your grants....may DIBP shorten this waiting period so that all sleepless nights for the applicants are avoided......


 In reference to the enthusiasm.. soo true!!


----------



## aussieby2016

alexdegzy said:


> The concept of 28 days doesn't always apply to every cases . I've seen guys got their grants 2 days after CO contact even after requesting for new docs. In my case I got my grant 16 days after CO contact . Though 28 days is a safe bet.. It all depends on CO.


in case of DIBP nothing is correctly predictable..... while there are some lucky guys (like you  ) who get their grants within days of completing CO request, yet there are some others who have been waiting for months after completing CO request to get their grants or receive any further communication on their cases...... 28 days is what their acknowledgement mail says and 28 days + 2-3 weeks is what the DIBP customer care people say when you call the up to know your status......


----------



## kanz12

Is there a way to know wat docs were submitted when?


----------



## aussieby2016

kanz12 said:


> Is there a way to know wat docs were submitted when?


if it is with respect to your immi account, then the immi account has the dates on which you uploaded the documents mentioned right by the side of the document name......


----------



## sarbjass

aussieby2016 said:


> hopefully should get it....the wait has just killed off all the enthusiasm and thrill of moving to a new country (especially for those waiting fro more than 100 days since lodging)... all the best everyone for your grants....may DIBP shorten this waiting period so that all sleepless nights for the applicants are avoided......


Same here the wait is just killing. Earlier, I have diverted my mind on other things. Again when july is about to come, bit nervous about the grant.


----------



## dakshch

aussieby2016 said:


> hopefully should get it....the wait has just killed off all the enthusiasm and thrill of moving to a new country (especially for those waiting fro more than 100 days since lodging)... all the best everyone for your grants....may DIBP shorten this waiting period so that all sleepless nights for the applicants are avoided......




And what about some of us who have been waiting for more than 200 days ??


----------



## aussieby2016

dakshch said:


> And what about some of us who have been waiting for more than 200 days ??


no words to express yours and others who have been waiting fro more than 200 days.....just wish July 2016 opens the PR flood gates and all pending applicants get their so called golden mails as soon as possible......


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

102 Days of waiting
Immi account status-"Application Received"
My status-:confused2:


----------



## PunjabiAussie

Josephite said:


> I heard we need to book an appointment, and go directly that day to the office to get it.....


Joseph
After getting pcc do we need to color scan it and upload or notarize it too ?

Friends, suppose somebody worked in no. of companies. does it sound good to scan all salary slips and consolidate in one pdf for each company. is pdf merging allowed.

i was thinking of uploading salary slips of all companies in different pdf's keeping in mind, max no. of upload docs allowed are 60

Also if we front load all docs (including pcc and medical done prior to invite ) are there any chances of direct grant ?


----------



## aussieby2016

PunjabiAussie said:


> ?
> After getting pcc do we need to color scan it and upload or notarize it too ?


colour scan is sufficient for all documents including PCC......


----------



## outworldly cartoon

jairichi said:


> From what I have heard is if the address in your passport and your current address are same then you get it on the same day from PSK. If it is different then it takes more time around 3 to 4 weeks on average.





dk_bose said:


> I get it from Gurgaon psk in 3 weeks even though address on passport is same as current living address. Same day PCC rule is for only those people who recently get their passport (either new one or reissued) within last 1 year.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk





perryH said:


> In our case we get PCC in 4 weeks, coz our residence address was different from our address mentioned in passport. so it takes time. in this case they do proper verification then issue PCC certificate.
> 
> But if your address is same in passport as your residence address then you will get same day. PSK officer told me this when i asked her abt this.





dinusubba said:


> If your current address is same as that of passport address you will get it 90% on the same day or 2 to 4 weeks for verification. You will get a message once it's ready and you have to collect it from psk
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot guys



Prash2533 said:


> The day you visit the PSK office after 2-3 days visit your Thana or chowki and provide the necessary witnesses of two neighbours. It will then go to Security department of your district where your SDM/DC sits. Follow up there till they send it back to PSK. Visit the PSK and collect the same when you receive the message.


Am sorry I did not get it. Like the passport we have to go to the police chowki for PCC also? Also we have to get Aadhar card xerox of our guarantors also? 
I thought since they have already verified most documents before giving the passport, all this is not needed. 

What all documents do I need to carry? And do I have to get it attested or something?


----------



## anurag.gupta81

Tea&Coffee said:


> Plz add me too.....
> CO contact on 21 June visa lodge on 26 May


please add me as well:
VISA Lodged 22nd Feb 2016.
CO Contacted: 8th April 2016
Replied back : 29th April 2016.
Adelaide GSM


----------



## Sush1

They told me 28 days+ 4 to 6 weeks. 
I am dying waiting.



aussieby2016 said:


> in case of DIBP nothing is correctly predictable..... while there are some lucky guys (like you  ) who get their grants within days of completing CO request, yet there are some others who have been waiting for months after completing CO request to get their grants or receive any further communication on their cases...... 28 days is what their acknowledgement mail says and 28 days + 2-3 weeks is what the DIBP customer care people say when you call the up to know your status......


----------



## andreyx108b

Just few days till new year and new grants!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sush1

Thank You Dude. You always have been a motivator.



andreyx108b said:


> Just few days till new year and new grants!)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvv209

andreyx108b said:


> You only need payslips for work experience you claim points against. No need to upload those for which you are not claiming.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## DT2702

Guys

Is getting a Delay Email a good thing?

Does it mean that the CO has checked your docs but havent given a grant because of the capping/year end? What do you all reckon? 

First I was happy that I havent got any delay email...but now I am thinking, is it good or bad? 

The WAIT does mess up your head😞

Regards
DT2702

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

All,

Quick update - Received Employment verification call today from Australian High Commission.

Thanks!


----------



## anurag.gupta81

DT2702 said:


> Guys
> 
> Is getting a Delay Email a good thing?
> 
> Does it mean that the CO has checked your docs but havent given a grant because of the capping/year end? What do you all reckon?
> 
> First I was happy that I havent got any delay email...but now I am thinking, is it good or bad?
> 
> The WAIT does mess up your head&#55357;&#56862;
> 
> Regards
> DT2702
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I got this mail from them today morning.

Currently the processing time for GSM visas is impacted by a high volume of emails received. We aim to action cases and respond to emails soon after the 28 day due date, but this time can vary when there are high levels of emails.

ImmiAccount is a quick and easy method of providing information. Visas are usually granted sooner when documents are provided via ImmiAccount rather than email. You can also access information about the progress of your online application at any time using ImmiAccount.

Most clients who lodge complete applications find their applications are processed within service standards. However, actual processing times for individual applications may vary due to a range of factors.

How do I provide documents or update my information?
ImmiAccount is the best way to provide documents and update your information. Please do not email when you attach documents to ImmiAccount
Log in to ImmiAccount

Allocation dates and Status Enquiries
Click here to check allocation dates
Status requests will not receive a response although you can check our published service standards

Bridging visas
Use VEVO to view your visa status and conditions
How to obtain a Bridging Visa B

Cap and Cease
Cap and Cease arrangements for offshore GSM visa applications

FAQs
How to provide a Police Clearance Certificate

How to organise your Health Examination

How to add a family member to your application

How to withdraw your GSM application
For general information, please visit our website at border.gov.au


----------



## anurag.gupta81

Ashutosh Mehta said:


> All,
> 
> Quick update - Received Employment verification call today from Australian High Commission.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Ashutosh,

your timing are similar to mine.

I got the invite on 22nd of Jan and then made the payment on 14th of Feb and CO contacted first time on 22nd of feb 2016.

My Employee verification happened with my employer on 30th of May 2016(Current and previous both)


----------



## Sush1

This is the normal reply, I think automatically through the site when you send a mail to DIBP.


anurag.gupta81 said:


> I got this mail from them today morning.
> 
> Currently the processing time for GSM visas is impacted by a high volume of emails received. We aim to action cases and respond to emails soon after the 28 day due date, but this time can vary when there are high levels of emails.
> 
> ImmiAccount is a quick and easy method of providing information. Visas are usually granted sooner when documents are provided via ImmiAccount rather than email. You can also access information about the progress of your online application at any time using ImmiAccount.
> 
> Most clients who lodge complete applications find their applications are processed within service standards. However, actual processing times for individual applications may vary due to a range of factors.
> 
> How do I provide documents or update my information?
> ImmiAccount is the best way to provide documents and update your information. Please do not email when you attach documents to ImmiAccount
> Log in to ImmiAccount
> 
> Allocation dates and Status Enquiries
> Click here to check allocation dates
> Status requests will not receive a response although you can check our published service standards
> 
> Bridging visas
> Use VEVO to view your visa status and conditions
> How to obtain a Bridging Visa B
> 
> Cap and Cease
> Cap and Cease arrangements for offshore GSM visa applications
> 
> FAQs
> How to provide a Police Clearance Certificate
> 
> How to organise your Health Examination
> 
> How to add a family member to your application
> 
> How to withdraw your GSM application
> For general information, please visit our website at border.gov.au


----------



## anurag.gupta81

Sush1 said:


> This is the normal reply, I think automatically through the site when you send a mail to DIBP.


Yes sush. I sent out an email to them today morning. But the message this time looked different then what we used to get previously.


----------



## pranaykatta

riyansydney said:


> I did medical last year. Which was less then a year old (probably 11 months 20 days). I submitted the hap id, bupa appointment email. All required docs has been uploaded. Even people submitted after me has already got CO. Even someone i know from 12 june one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




They may request for Medicals again as its not latest 


Application Submitted - 11th May 2016
CO contacted and 1 doc requested - 24th May 2016
Document submitted - 24th May 2016


----------



## Sush1

I also got the same so no worries.

One thing, how many points you have claimed for work experience and what are the documents you have uploaded regarding this.



anurag.gupta81 said:


> Yes sush. I sent out an email to them today morning. But the message this time looked different then what we used to get previously.


----------



## riyansydney

I got CO response this aftwrnoon. Around 4 pm. She is asking me for more info about my employment such as group certificate, employment contract, superannuation details or tax assessment details. Also thr evidence of relationship with my fiance. I don't have any paper documents to prove that i am engaged with my fiance.


andreyx108b said:


> They would request meds again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess medical valid for a year. If so then 


pranaykatta said:


> They may request for Medicals again as its not latest
> 
> 
> Application Submitted - 11th May 2016
> CO contacted and 1 doc requested - 24th May 2016
> Document submitted - 24th May 2016



Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## pranaykatta

Tea&Coffee said:


> Hi there!
> I lodge visa on 26 May and CO Adelaide named Anna request Form 80 and Form 1221 for me and spouse on 21 June. Submitted same day!
> What sort of docs you were requested?
> your CO name plz!




Hey my CO name is Same - Anna from Adelaide I was asked for engineering Marks transcripts on 24th May I have uploaded on same day no contact after that just waiting 


Application Submitted - 11th May 2016
CO contacted and 1 doc requested - 24th May 2016
Document submitted - 24th May 2016


----------



## perryH

*Hi*

Till now i did not received any employment verification call.
How will i know that my employment verification is done?


----------



## anurag.gupta81

Sush1 said:


> I also got the same so no worries.
> 
> One thing, how many points you have claimed for work experience and what are the documents you have uploaded regarding this.


I have uploaded the following for work exp:

1. Affidavit for my 1st and current company.
2. Offer letter of current company.
3. Roles and responsibilities letter from my 2nd,3rd and 4ht company. With exp letter.

Recently uploaded the salary slip of 1 each of every year since 2006.


----------



## anurag.gupta81

perryH said:


> Till now i did not received any employment verification call.
> How will i know that my employment verification is done?


At times they do the employment verification. What I can see that my friend who is applied via an agent and has just 1 company they uploaded the following:

1. Salary slips of last 4 years.
2. Form 16 of last 4-5 years.
3. Company letter.
4. Roles and Responsibilities letter.

No verification happened for her.Or even couple of my friends who applier earlier and got the Grant. 

She got the Grant withing 1.5 month of her uploading all the document including UK and India PCC.

Regards,
Anurag


----------



## aussieby2016

perryH said:


> Till now i did not received any employment verification call.
> How will i know that my employment verification is done?


just follow up with your current/previous employer.....


----------



## amarmayur

Hello,

I am presently studying in Perth, I am starting my degree and experience assessment process from Engineers Australia. I am Mechanical Engineer. 
I need some Sample CDR for my profile to understand the process and writing. Can anyone help me ?


----------



## rayner.lopez

Hi,

Did AHC called you , or just HR?


----------



## rayner.lopez

anurag.gupta81 said:


> Yes sush. I sent out an email to them today morning. But the message this time looked different then what we used to get previously.


Did AHC call you , or just the HR


----------



## anurag.gupta81

rayner.lopez said:


> Did AHC call you , or just the HR


I guess AHC contacted all my companies till date.

I got to know this as my first company and current company is same. So the HR queries my manager, and he asked me regarding it.

Then I checked with my previous employer and they were also contacted. And both of them already replied back to the AHC.


----------



## Viaan

riyansydney said:


> I got CO response this aftwrnoon. Around 4 pm. She is asking me for more info about my employment such as group certificate, employment contract, superannuation details or tax assessment details. Also thr evidence of relationship with my fiance. I don't have any paper documents to prove that i am engaged with my fiance.
> I guess medical valid for a year. If so then
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Hi Riyan,

Did CO contacted you for the first time today? is it brisbane team?

Viaan


----------



## anurag.gupta81

Tea&Coffee said:


> Plz add me too.....
> CO contact on 21 June visa lodge on 26 May


JANUARY:
1. himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
2. hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
3. Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
4. Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
5. Raman123456 || 17 jan
6. Ashuaust || 17 jan 
7. rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
8. shnasj || 21 jan || Adelaide
9. civil189 || 22 jan
10. Starwin4u || 22 Jan || Adelaide
11. Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
12. farina || 28 jan || brisbane
13. kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
14. chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
15. Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
16. gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane
17. zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
FEBRUARY:
1. gnt || 2 feb || adelaide || GRANT : 17 June
2. belapmehta || 3 feb
3. kawal_547 || 4 feb
4. karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane || GRANT 6 June 
5. AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
6. alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
7. samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
8. onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
9. Sn_Rafi || 17 feb || Adelaide
10. DT2702 || 18 feb
11. sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
12. zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
13. tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
14. tatsie1379 || 21 Feb || Brisbane
15. phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
16. jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
17. arjun09 || 25 feb || Brisbane
18. Manu2015||Brisbane||25 Feb
19. Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
20. Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
21. divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
22. rsk1976 || 26 Feb
23. Anurag.gupta81 || 22nd Feb 2016 || Adelaide
MARCH:
1. nskarthik4u || 1 mar 
2. shawn || 2 mar
3. sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
4. ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
5. ashish_2574 || 3 mar
6. Abhishek || March 7
7. Manpreet89 || 8 Mar || GRANT ON 9 JUNE 2016
8. vakymy || 9 mar
9. Abhishek.gupta || 9 mar || adelaide 
10. MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
11. Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
12. shafiq2k || 14 mar
13. sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
14. siddhant || 17 mar
15. taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
16. selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
17. kapoor.neha || 22 mar
18. krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
19. sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
20. thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
21. kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
22. elric || 26 mar || brisbane
23. rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
24. jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
25. sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide || GRANT 6/6/2016
26. sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
APRIL:
1. sush1 || 1 apr || immi mail
2. hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
3. sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
4. anikatyayan|| 13th April || Adelaide
5. abhi1986 || 15 apr
6. Balweet || 24 apr 16 
7. DelhiBoy || 25 April || Adelaide
8. Sahiledge || 26 Apr
9. Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May || GRANT 03 MAY 2016
10. conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide || GRANT 9 JUNE 2016
MAY:
1. Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
2. FirasEJ || 8 May || Brisbane
3. mcag || 11 May
4. Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
5. alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
6. Pranay Katta || 24 May || Adelaide
7. salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane
JUNE: 
1. Viaan || 02 June || Brisbane || Immi mail


----------



## perryH

*Hi*



anurag.gupta81 said:


> At times they do the employment verification. What I can see that my friend who is applied via an agent and has just 1 company they uploaded the following:
> 
> 1. Salary slips of last 4 years.
> 2. Form 16 of last 4-5 years.
> 3. Company letter.
> 4. Roles and Responsibilities letter.
> 
> No verification happened for her.Or even couple of my friends who applier earlier and got the Grant.
> 
> She got the Grant withing 1.5 month of her uploading all the document including UK and India PCC.
> 
> Regards,
> Anurag


Thank you Anurag for your reply. Yes i have uploaded all these documents.


----------



## perryH

*Hi*



aussieby2016 said:


> just follow up with your current/previous employer.....


Thank you for your reply. I will do that for sure.


----------



## riyansydney

Viaan said:


> Hi Riyan,
> 
> Did CO contacted you for the first time today? is it brisbane team?
> 
> Viaan


Yes first time and it is Brisbane team. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## perryH

*Hi*



anurag.gupta81 said:


> JANUARY:
> 1. himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
> 2. hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
> 3. Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
> 4. Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
> 5. Raman123456 || 17 jan
> 6. Ashuaust || 17 jan
> 7. rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 8. shnasj || 21 jan || Adelaide
> 9. civil189 || 22 jan
> 10. Starwin4u || 22 Jan || Adelaide
> 11. Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 12. farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 13. kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
> 14. chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 15. Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 16. gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> 17. zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> FEBRUARY:
> 1. gnt || 2 feb || adelaide || GRANT : 17 June
> 2. belapmehta || 3 feb
> 3. kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 4. karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane || GRANT 6 June
> 5. AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 6. alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 7. samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
> 8. onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
> 9. Sn_Rafi || 17 feb || Adelaide
> 10. DT2702 || 18 feb
> 11. sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
> 12. zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
> 13. tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
> 14. tatsie1379 || 21 Feb || Brisbane
> 15. phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
> 16. jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 17. arjun09 || 25 feb || Brisbane
> 18. Manu2015||Brisbane||25 Feb
> 19. Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 20. Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 21. divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 22. rsk1976 || 26 Feb
> 23. Anurag.gupta81 || 22nd Feb 2016 || Adelaide
> MARCH:
> 1. nskarthik4u || 1 mar
> 2. shawn || 2 mar
> 3. sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 4. ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
> 5. ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 6. Abhishek || March 7
> 7. Manpreet89 || 8 Mar || GRANT ON 9 JUNE 2016
> 8. vakymy || 9 mar
> 9. Abhishek.gupta || 9 mar || adelaide
> 10. MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 11. Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 12. shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 13. sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 14. siddhant || 17 mar
> 15. taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
> 16. selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 17. kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 18. krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
> 19. sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 20. thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 21. kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 22. elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 23. rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 24. jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 25. sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide || GRANT 6/6/2016
> 26. sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> APRIL:
> 1. sush1 || 1 apr || immi mail
> 2. hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 3. sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
> 4. perryH || 6 apr || adelaide
> 5. anikatyayan|| 13th April || Adelaide
> 6. abhi1986 || 15 apr
> 7. Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 8. DelhiBoy || 25 April || Adelaide
> 9. Sahiledge || 26 Apr
> 10. Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May || GRANT 03 MAY 2016
> 11. conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide || GRANT 9 JUNE 2016
> MAY:
> 1. Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
> 2. FirasEJ || 8 May || Brisbane
> 3. mcag || 11 May
> 4. Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
> 5. alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
> 6. Pranay Katta || 24 May || Adelaide
> 7. salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane
> JUNE:
> 1. Viaan || 02 June || Brisbane || Immi mail


I have updated my name in this list.


----------



## zeeshan355

anurag.gupta81 said:


> Hi Ashutosh,
> 
> your timing are similar to mine.
> 
> I got the invite on 22nd of Jan and then made the payment on 14th of Feb and CO contacted first time on 22nd of feb 2016.
> 
> My Employee verification happened with my employer on 30th of May 2016(Current and previous both)


V all are in the same boat, me too applied almost at the same time, on 19th Feb. 2016, CO Contacted 1st March, Employment verification from AHC on 10th May... awaiting for Visa Grant Letter desperately IA. Best of luck to all for new year grants:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## vip_aus

Hello Guys,

Hope you are doing Good.

Could any one please tell me the high level steps for lodging 189 visa. I am getting 60 points.
Can i lodge it myself or do i need to take help of agent for lodging on my behalf.

Thanks,


----------



## anurag.gupta81

vip_aus said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Hope you are doing Good.
> 
> Could any one please tell me the high level steps for lodging 189 visa. I am getting 60 points.
> Can i lodge it myself or do i need to take help of agent for lodging on my behalf.
> 
> Thanks,


In this forum most of the people have filed their 189 visa by themselves. SO it's a choice of individuals(how to file)?

In this forum, there are lots of people who can share their experiences in filing the visa. 

under what category are you filing? Did you go through ACS if its related to Computers?

By filing self, only advantage we can save some good amount of money.


----------



## Sush1

Have you received the invitation to apply. After that only you can lodge the Visa.



vip_aus said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Hope you are doing Good.
> 
> Could any one please tell me the high level steps for lodging 189 visa. I am getting 60 points.
> Can i lodge it myself or do i need to take help of agent for lodging on my behalf.
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## vip_aus

anurag.gupta81 said:


> In this forum most of the people have filed their 189 visa by themselves. SO it's a choice of individuals(how to file)?
> 
> In this forum, there are lots of people who can share their experiences in filing the visa.
> 
> under what category are you filing? Did you go through ACS if its related to Computers?
> 
> By filing self, only advantage we can save some good amount of money.



Hello Ankush,

Thanks for your reply.
I have given PTE only. Need to start with ACS. Could you please guide me the steps how to start with ACS.

Regards,


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

anurag.gupta81 said:


> Hi Ashutosh,
> 
> your timing are similar to mine.
> 
> I got the invite on 22nd of Jan and then made the payment on 14th of Feb and CO contacted first time on 22nd of feb 2016.
> 
> My Employee verification happened with my employer on 30th of May 2016(Current and previous both)


Thanks Anurag, this is turning out to be never ending Saga!


----------



## salmoh

ami27 said:


> Hi Can you please clarify that It means you have submit total 3 EOI . 1 for 189 and 2 for 190 (NSW and VIC) . I have IELTS 6.5 overall Can I also submit EOI for NSW and VIC?


Hi, sorry for the late reply, but YES you can submit


----------



## anurag.gupta81

vip_aus said:


> Hello Ankush,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> I have given PTE only. Need to start with ACS. Could you please guide me the steps how to start with ACS.
> 
> Regards,


share your email id, I have documented my experiences in a document/mail. I can share that with you.


----------



## salmoh

ami27 said:


> Hi, I am also software Engineer with 60 points. Still waiting for invitation. I have submitted EOI on 22nd February 2016.


Good to have someone in the same boat.....
Lets hope for the best for all


----------



## anurag.gupta81

salmoh said:


> Good to have someone in the same boat.....
> Lets hope for the best for all


There are a couple of friend of mine who has submitted the EOI around March end, and he has not yet received any reply for the payment to be done.

They are still waiting for their EOI to be picked up.


----------



## vip_aus

anurag.gupta81 said:


> share your email id, I have documented my experiences in a document/mail. I can share that with you.



Hello Anurag,

Could you please share it on <*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4: here:http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

Thanks,


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

I guess we should wait till the 4th of July - Monday



sarbjass said:


> Waiting for the 1st july. Hope we all get visas on Friday. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Almost the similar timeline..



Self Employed ' 15 said:


> 102 Days of waiting
> Immi account status-"Application Received"
> My status-:confused2:


----------



## dakshch

Have there been any visa grants recently ???


----------



## puri.abhi

*Important*

Hi All,

Recently after promotion cycle, my designation is changed and subsequently there is an addition to current roles and responsibilities. I have few queries regarding the same. Requesting experts to comment :

1) Should i fill form 1022 and update DIBP along with Letter from Organization ?
2) Should I get new attested declaration from senior with new roles and responsibilities and upload it along with form 1022 and letter from organization. 
3) will this delay the visa grant process ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pkhedkar07

Hello,

I have recently submitted my visa application and added my wife as migrating dependent and my mother as non migrating dependent. I added my mother as I was under impression that in future if I need to take my mother to visit us in Australia I need to add her as dependent.Now I see that I need to upload PCC certificate and do health assessment for my mother as well.

Do I really need to add my mother as non migrating dependent in my application. My father is no more and have 2 sisters working in India. My mother is a retired central government employee and gets monthly pension. Thus not completely dependent on me.

Is there a way I can remove my mother's name from application now? I heard that filling form for incorrect answers can raise doubts about my application and I should avoid it if possible.

Having my mother name in application would add more steps to my documentation and will delay the process as I am currently staying on rent so need to update address on her bank account to make it an address proof for pcc.. 

Health assessment wise, will it be an issue for my application as my mother is 65+ and has high blood pressure issue.


----------



## Tea&Coffee

pranaykatta said:


> Hey my CO name is Same - Anna from Adelaide I was asked for engineering Marks transcripts on 24th May I have uploaded on same day no contact after that just waiting
> 
> 
> Application Submitted - 11th May 2016
> CO contacted and 1 doc requested - 24th May 2016
> Document submitted - 24th May 2016


In your case it is more than 28 days after CO contacted......hopefully this Friday Golden Mails coming!
All the best and keep updating!


----------



## jairichi

pkhedkar07 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have recently submitted my visa application and added my wife as migrating dependent and my mother as non migrating dependent. I added my mother as I was under impression that in future if I need to take my mother to visit us in Australia I need to add her as dependent.Now I see that I need to upload PCC certificate and do health assessment for my mother as well.
> 
> Do I really need to add my mother as non migrating dependent in my application. My father is no more and have 2 sisters working in India. My mother is a retired central government employee and gets monthly pension. Thus not completely dependent on me.
> 
> Is there a way I can remove my mother's name from application now? I heard that filling form for incorrect answers can raise doubts about my application and I should avoid it if possible.
> 
> Having my mother name in application would add more steps to my documentation and will delay the process as I am currently staying on rent so need to update address on her bank account to make it an address proof for pcc..
> 
> Health assessment wise, will it be an issue for my application as my mother is 65+ and has high blood pressure issue.


Decide before contacting CO. You can request CO to remove your mother's name from application as non-accompanying dependent. No issue at all if you do so. For dependent you need to show that your mom stays with you, dependent on you financially for a substantial amount of time and have no one else to take care of her along with proof of relationship.


----------



## jairichi

anurag.gupta81 said:


> There are a couple of friend of mine who has submitted the EOI around March end, and he has not yet received any reply for the payment to be done.
> 
> They are still waiting for their EOI to be picked up.


If I am not wrong, for 261313 code 60 pointers were invited who had filed their EOI by middle of Dec 2015.


----------



## pkhedkar07

jairichi said:


> Decide before contacting CO. You can request CO to remove your mother's name from application as non-accompanying dependent. No issue at all if you do so. For dependent you need to show that your mom stays with you, dependent on you financially for a substantial amount of time and have no one else to take care of her along with proof of relationship.



Thanks for your prompt reply. CO is not yet assigned to me. Shall I wait for CO to be assigned and then request for removal or shall I fill form for incorrect answers right away and upload? I think it is better to remove my mother from my application as it will be risk to get her pcc and medicals and also I can not prove that she is financially dependent on me although I pay house rent and utility bills. She gets pension from government and my 2 unmarried sisters are also working.

Please let me know what option I should choose to remove my mother from application. In future I am thinking to bring her to Australia to stay with me on long term visit visa.


----------



## jairichi

pkhedkar07 said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply. CO is not yet assigned to me. Shall I wait for CO to be assigned and then request for removal or shall I fill form for incorrect answers right away and upload? I think it is better to remove my mother from my application as it will be risk to get her pcc and medicals and also I can not prove that she is financially dependent on me although I pay house rent and utility bills. She gets pension from government and my 2 unmarried sisters are also working.
> 
> Please let me know what option I should choose to remove my mother from application. In future I am thinking to bring her to Australia to stay with me on long term visit visa.


You can fill the form and upload it with a cover letter or letter of explanation even before CO is allocated for you. Have you looked at the process of getting this long term visit visa for parents and you are aware that this long stay visit visa is maximum of 12 months stay?
Another option 
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Brin/Pare
Wait for other members comments.


----------



## pkhedkar07

Hello,

Yes I will do that. 

For parent visa, I would not pass the BoF test as my 2 sisters are staying in India. One friend of mine currently in Australia suggested that I can bring my mom on visit visa for duration of 3 to 12 years and then send her back to India for few days and bring her back in a same way.. He said ost of the people do this as the wait period is quite longer to get parent visa .


Hi Everyone, 
Please let me know if my decision to remove my mother from non-migrating dependent category is correct at this stage of my visa application (lodged but CO not assigned) by filing form 1023 is correct or risky? I do not want my visa to get rejected. If I keep my mother in application, I can not provide proof that she is completely dependent on me as she gets pension and my unmarried sisters are also working.

Thanks


----------



## hswadali

*Employment Verification happened today*

Today my employment verification was done by AHC. 
Mine is a government organization..call was received by the Private Secretary of my reporting officer..questions like duration of my employment, roles and resp, designation were asked from the PS. he confirmed my employment and designation, however, he doesn't know my date of joining he replied that he doesn't know exact date of joining as transfers keep on happening in Govt. depts. Then AHC guys inquired him from where they can get this information ps gave my reporting officer's contact no. Then my reporting officer told them my roles and responsibilities. He also doesn't know my exact date of joining. 
my question is it fine with this verification?

Also, I would like to mention that I submitted statutory declaration from my colleague. 

Anzsco code: 263111
Invite 23rd March 2016
Visa Lodged: 5th April 2016
Medical, PCC and other docs including form 80 uploaded on 8th April 2016
IMMI Assessment Commence Mail 20th April 2016
Uploaded recent Payslips 13th June 2016
Employment Verification 28th April.


----------



## CMSUTHAR

I am also with same confusion, tomorrow I am going to launch my EOI so I am confused whether I should mention my parents are dependent or not.
In my case I have only elder sister who is married and not working. My father is retired and hardly gets pension of 500 Rs and mother is not working. So they are completely dependent on me.
However I am not sure what documents are to be submitted to prove dependency and how it shall effect my Visa application.

I request if any one can guide me in this matter.


----------



## jairichi

Some of the evidences you need to show:
1. Proof of relationship
2. Poof that they live with you.
3. Proof that they have been dependent on you financially for a substantial amount of time.
4. Proof that they have no one else other than you to take care.

As said above these are the few you might have to show evidences.


CMSUTHAR said:


> I am also with same confusion, tomorrow I am going to launch my EOI so I am confused whether I should mention my parents are dependent or not.
> In my case I have only elder sister who is married and not working. My father is retired and hardly gets pension of 500 Rs and mother is not working. So they are completely dependent on me.
> However I am not sure what documents are to be submitted to prove dependency and how it shall effect my Visa application.
> 
> I request if any one can guide me in this matter.


----------



## jairichi

Even if you do not upload your form 1023 now and later when CO gets assigned, you will be asked to provide evidences to support having your mother as part of your PR visa application or withdraw her. It will not be an outright rejection. Do not worry.



pkhedkar07 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes I will do that.
> 
> For parent visa, I would not pass the BoF test as my 2 sisters are staying in India. One friend of mine currently in Australia suggested that I can bring my mom on visit visa for duration of 3 to 12 years and then send her back to India for few days and bring her back in a same way.. He said ost of the people do this as the wait period is quite longer to get parent visa .
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> Please let me know if my decision to remove my mother from non-migrating dependent category is correct at this stage of my visa application (lodged but CO not assigned) by filing form 1023 is correct or risky? I do not want my visa to get rejected. If I keep my mother in application, I can not provide proof that she is completely dependent on me as she gets pension and my unmarried sisters are also working.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## jschopra

pkhedkar07 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes I will do that.
> 
> For parent visa, I would not pass the BoF test as my 2 sisters are staying in India. One friend of mine currently in Australia suggested that I can bring my mom on visit visa for duration of 3 to 12 years and then send her back to India for few days and bring her back in a same way.. He said ost of the people do this as the wait period is quite longer to get parent visa .
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> Please let me know if my decision to remove my mother from non-migrating dependent category is correct at this stage of my visa application (lodged but CO not assigned) by filing form 1023 is correct or risky? I do not want my visa to get rejected. If I keep my mother in application, I can not provide proof that she is completely dependent on me as she gets pension and my unmarried sisters are also working.
> 
> Thanks


Hi there,

If there is a difficult to prove your mother's dependency on you, I would suggest not to add her name in the visa application.

Parent visa is available for long duration. Parent/parents just need to exit Australia once to get it extended easily with some cost. There is a big movement in Australia by expats which is about extending the visa duration to at least 5 years.

Though the only issue will be that on a parent visa there is no to minimum medical cover. If your mom would have migrated as a dependent, then she would have all medical benefits like you.

Sorry if the last paragraph confused you further.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

anurag.gupta81 said:


> Hi Ashutosh,
> 
> your timing are similar to mine.
> 
> I got the invite on 22nd of Jan and then made the payment on 14th of Feb and CO contacted first time on 22nd of feb 2016.
> 
> My Employee verification happened with my employer on 30th of May 2016(Current and previous both)





Ashutosh Mehta said:


> All,
> 
> Quick update - Received Employment verification call today from Australian High Commission.
> 
> Thanks!


We all are of ICT BA category and timelines are also similar. The only difference is no emp verification or no contact from CO since Mar/Apr.

I read some where in this forum that capping has reached for ICT BA category in this year so let's hope we all will get GRANTs with in first week of July


----------



## binoyjt

hswadali said:


> Today my employment verification was done by AHC.
> Mine is a government organization..call was received by the Private Secretary of my reporting officer..questions like duration of my employment, roles and resp, designation were asked from the PS. he confirmed my employment and designation, however, he doesn't know my date of joining he replied that he doesn't know exact date of joining as transfers keep on happening in Govt. depts. Then AHC guys inquired him from where they can get this information ps gave my reporting officer's contact no. Then my reporting officer told them my roles and responsibilities. He also doesn't know my exact date of joining.
> my question is it fine with this verification?
> 
> Also, I would like to mention that I submitted statutory declaration from my colleague.
> 
> Anzsco code: 263111
> Invite 23rd March 2016
> Visa Lodged: 5th April 2016
> Medical, PCC and other docs including form 80 uploaded on 8th April 2016
> IMMI Assessment Commence Mail 20th April 2016
> Uploaded recent Payslips 13th June 2016
> Employment Verification 28th April.


Hi,

So in the statutory declaration, the referee was your colleague. Did they not call your collegue and they called your reporting officer directly?


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Happiness has also swung away from this thread these days .. as no GRANT news for around a week now.

DIBP should make all of us Cheerful in July and give us VISA GRANTs...... and dont make us count the days any further.

123 days for ME and counting but no tension as FUTURE LOOKS BRIGHT IN JULY


----------



## CMSUTHAR

jschopra said:


> Hi there,
> 
> If there is a difficult to prove your mother's dependency on you, I would suggest not to add her name in the visa application.
> 
> Parent visa is available for long duration. Parent/parents just need to exit Australia once to get it extended easily with some cost. There is a big movement in Australia by expats which is about extending the visa duration to at least 5 years.
> 
> Though the only issue will be that on a parent visa there is no to minimum medical cover. If your mom would have migrated as a dependent, then she would have all medical benefits like you.
> 
> Sorry if the last paragraph confused you further.


Can you please tell me which category of Visa it is? Can I add my parents at later stage, After receiving my PR? One of agent suggested my friend not to add parents at this stage, it shall hamper my Visa application.

I am asking this at this stage as I make appropriate selection in EOI tomorrow


----------



## pkhedkar07

Thanks Jschopra, jairichi and everyone. 
Yes, I am planning to take out my mother's name out of my visa application as I have laready lodged the application. I would mention that misinterpreted the non-migrating dependents section as family members details section who are not migrating.

Hi jschopra,
Yes, I understand that there will be no to minimum medical cover but I dont see any other option to bring my mother to Australia. If I add her as dependent, I can not prove her as completely dependent on me as althoguh we stay in same house, she is retired government employee and gets pension and I have 2 unmarried sisters who are doing good jobs. So there are people who can practically take care of my mother and thus I think department will not consider my mother as dependent on me. Further, I do not have any such document which can prove her relationship to me like joint bank statement or bills on my present address. All bills and bank statements are on old address and I have recently shifted to a new address.


----------



## pirata

alexdegzy said:


> The concept of 28 days doesn't always apply to every cases . I've seen guys got their grants 2 days after CO contact even after requesting for new docs. In my case I got my grant 16 days after CO contact . Though 28 days is a safe bet.. It all depends on CO.


As many have said, and repeated several times, nothing is 100% concrete when talking about DIBP procedures , but I also think that the ANZCO code affects it too. 

Take your case for example, how many Agricultural Consultants have applied recently? So, I would guess that the fact that there were few applicants played in your favor, which is quite the opposite of engineers.


----------



## jairichi

For your last part of response for evidence of relationship and for others who might be in a situation like yours the documents that could be provided are,
1. Your BC with both parents name.
2. Your passport bearing your parents name.
3. Any government issued ID card that has both your parents name.

Yes, for applicants from Asian countries it is tough to prove parents are dependent on us especially the financial aspect as we tend to provide financial support if at all by cash rather than depositing money in bank accounts.


pkhedkar07 said:


> Thanks Jschopra, jairichi and everyone.
> Yes, I am planning to take out my mother's name out of my visa application as I have laready lodged the application. I would mention that misinterpreted the non-migrating dependents section as family members details section who are not migrating.
> 
> Hi jschopra,
> Yes, I understand that there will be no to minimum medical cover but I dont see any other option to bring my mother to Australia. If I add her as dependent, I can not prove her as completely dependent on me as althoguh we stay in same house, she is retired government employee and gets pension and I have 2 unmarried sisters who are doing good jobs. So there are people who can practically take care of my mother and thus I think department will not consider my mother as dependent on me. Further, I do not have any such document which can prove her relationship to me like joint bank statement or bills on my present address. All bills and bank statements are on old address and I have recently shifted to a new address.


----------



## vikaschandra

puri.abhi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Recently after promotion cycle, my designation is changed and subsequently there is an addition to current roles and responsibilities. I have few queries regarding the same. Requesting experts to comment :
> 
> 1) Should i fill form 1022 and update DIBP along with Letter from Organization ?
> 2) Should I get new attested declaration from senior with new roles and responsibilities and upload it along with form 1022 and letter from organization.
> 3) will this delay the visa grant process ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


With any change in circumstances during visa processing you should keep DIBP informed. 

This will not delay the process. It will take as much time as it has to take


----------



## puri.abhi

*Important*



vikaschandra said:


> With any change in circumstances during visa processing you should keep DIBP informed.
> 
> This will not delay the process. It will take as much time as it has to take



Thanks for prompt response.

Also one more question : Initially i submitted roles & responsibilities on companies letter head. And now it's not possible again with additional roles. Is it fine If I submit statuary declaration from my Manager ?


----------



## vikaschandra

puri.abhi said:


> Thanks for prompt response.
> 
> Also one more question : Initially i submitted roles & responsibilities on companies letter head. And now it's not possible again with additional roles. Is it fine If I submit statuary declaration from my Manager ?


It is possible to stat declaration and ok if your manager can vouch for your R&R. 

I would suggest do give a try to get the letter from HR is possible that would be better than the stat decl.


----------



## pkhedkar07

Hello,

An update: When I clicked the update us--> Changes for incorrect answers--> An online form opened with sections:
Description of incorrect information:
Description of correct information:
Reason why incorrect info was provided:

I added here that I have mistakenly added mother's name in non-migrating dependent section misinterpreting it to be the section to be the one to enter family details. Thus requested to remove mother's name from the application.

Note: Did not see any physical form which can be printed,filled and uploaded.


----------



## pkhedkar07

binoyjt said:


> Hi,
> 
> So in the statutory declaration, the referee was your colleague. Did they not call your collegue and they called your reporting officer directly?



Same is the case with me, I have made current job's statutory declaration from my colleague and not my reporting manager. I believe for employment verification, they should verify with the employer, not necessarily Reporting manager.


----------



## hswadali

binoyjt said:


> hswadali said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today my employment verification was done by AHC.
> Mine is a government organization..call was received by the Private Secretary of my reporting officer..questions like duration of my employment, roles and resp, designation were asked from the PS. he confirmed my employment and designation, however, he doesn't know my date of joining he replied that he doesn't know exact date of joining as transfers keep on happening in Govt. depts. Then AHC guys inquired him from where they can get this information ps gave my reporting officer's contact no. Then my reporting officer told them my roles and responsibilities. He also doesn't know my exact date of joining.
> my question is it fine with this verification?
> 
> Also, I would like to mention that I submitted statutory declaration from my colleague.
> 
> Anzsco code: 263111
> Invite 23rd March 2016
> Visa Lodged: 5th April 2016
> Medical, PCC and other docs including form 80 uploaded on 8th April 2016
> IMMI Assessment Commence Mail 20th April 2016
> Uploaded recent Payslips 13th June 2016
> Employment Verification 28th April.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> So in the statutory declaration, the referee was your colleague. Did they not call your collegue and they called your reporting officer directly?
Click to expand...

Obviously I have given contact details of my colleague as he has signed the sd. I think they googled my organization and took contact details from there.


----------



## vikaschandra

pkhedkar07 said:


> Hello,
> 
> An update: When I clicked the update us--> Changes for incorrect answers--> An online form opened with sections:
> Description of incorrect information:
> Description of correct information:
> Reason why incorrect info was provided:
> 
> I added here that I have mistakenly added mother's name in non-migrating dependent section misinterpreting it to be the section to be the one to enter family details. Thus requested to remove mother's name from the application.
> 
> Note: Did not see any physical form which can be printed,filled and uploaded.


Google Form 1023 (Notification to Incorrect Answer) for pdf version


----------



## vikaschandra

pkhedkar07 said:


> Same is the case with me, I have made current job's statutory declaration from my colleague and not my reporting manager. I believe for employment verification, they should verify with the employer, not necessarily Reporting manager.


If the verification call happens it could be to either the reporting manager, colleague or HR or maybe only the HR or maybe only reporting manager. None of the possibilities can be ruled out. It is subject to DIBP officials decision


----------



## AbhishekKotian

pkhedkar07 said:


> Hello,
> 
> An update: When I clicked the update us--> Changes for incorrect answers--> An online form opened with sections:
> Description of incorrect information:
> Description of correct information:
> Reason why incorrect info was provided:
> 
> I added here that I have mistakenly added mother's name in non-migrating dependent section misinterpreting it to be the section to be the one to enter family details. Thus requested to remove mother's name from the application.
> 
> Note: Did not see any physical form which can be printed,filled and uploaded.



I also removed my parents names by submitting the details from the update us section. You can find the pdf under the section update us -> list of updates provided

Also you will see that a form 1023 will be attached under the section Attach Documents under your Mother's name.

In my case, the names of my parents were removed from the application after 15 days.


----------



## andreyx108b

Tea&Coffee said:


> In your case it is more than 28 days after CO contacted......hopefully this Friday Golden Mails coming!
> 
> All the best and keep updating!




28 days is a bare minimum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomaeng

Hello everybody, I have just subscribed,
Sorry in advance cause I don't know is this the right thread to post my querry, as I haven't recieved invitation yet.
I had submitted my EOI in 25-june-2016.
I am planning to take my younger brother with me as he is under my custody (after our parents died), his birthday is 01-02-1998, I can easily proof his relationship with birth certificate. The address in his passport is the same as mine.
1-Is he now considered 18 years, so he is a dependent adult or still dependent child?
2-I can't proof his financial dependency on me, as he is on full government high school scholarship in italy for the last 4years and still one year ahead, is this going to cause a problem while visa processing?
3-If for some reason his appeal was turned down by DIBP is this going to cause any problem for my visa application? And is there any other way to make him accompany me?

Sorry for the many questions, and I hope to find a clue.


----------



## taruntrav

Hi All,

I lived in UAE for 3 years in last 10 years. When i was leaving UAE , i got police veriification done but it was addressed for "America Embassy".
Do you think i can submit the same for Australia visa ? or do i need to get a new one ?

Regards,
Tarun


----------



## abhishek.gupta

Need your thoughts here friends.
My organization UnitedHealth Group doesn't verify employment on phone. The central HR only verify on email and they will not share managers phone number etc. Infact they will not even inform anyone. 
I didn't knew that employment verification was a step, so no where in my application I mentioned central HR email id.
Should I assume that AHC will be able to find out the email id for verification. although its been 110 + days for visa lodge and almost 90 days since i provided additional information to CO.


----------



## aussieby2016

abhishek.gupta said:


> Need your thoughts here friends.
> My organization UnitedHealth Group doesn't verify employment on phone. The central HR only verify on email and they will not share managers phone number etc. Infact they will not even inform anyone.
> I didn't knew that employment verification was a step, so no where in my application I mentioned central HR email id.
> Should I assume that AHC will be able to find out the email id for verification. although its been 110 + days for visa lodge and almost 90 days since i provided additional information to CO.


don't worry.....even my HR's contact number was not available as there were some changes in the phone numbers in my office....AHC contacted my HR via mail to which they replied back for employment verification.....


----------



## aussieby2016

taruntrav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lived in UAE for 3 years in last 10 years. When i was leaving UAE , i got police veriification done but it was addressed for "America Embassy".
> Do you think i can submit the same for Australia visa ? or do i need to get a new one ?
> 
> Regards,
> Tarun


PCC's are usually valid for 12 months from date of issue.....kindly check the date if its valid or not...also if it is mentioned for American Embassy then you need to get a new one for Australia......


----------



## taruntrav

aussieby2016 said:


> PCC's are usually valid for 12 months from date of issue.....kindly check the date if its valid or not...also if it is mentioned for American Embassy then you need to get a new one for Australia......


Thank you for your response.

I left UAE in july 2015. and PCC was given till july 15. 
Now I am in INdia & will get PCC here.
Do you think PCC for UAE expire , since i no longer live there.


----------



## anurag.gupta81

taruntrav said:


> Thank you for your response.
> 
> I left UAE in july 2015. and PCC was given till july 15.
> Now I am in INdia & will get PCC here.
> Do you think PCC for UAE expire , since i no longer live there.


Hi Tarun,

Normally PCC is issued for 1 year, so post that period one needs to get the PCC done again and it should be specifically for Australia,.


----------



## aussieby2016

anurag.gupta81 said:


> Hi Tarun,
> 
> Normally PCC is issued for 1 year, so post that period one needs to get the PCC done again and it should be specifically for Australia,.


anurag alias ankush clarified it perfectly...... (sorry anurag but why is it that many people in this forum have mistakenly addressed you as ankush??:confused2


----------



## vikaschandra

taruntrav said:


> Thank you for your response.
> 
> I left UAE in july 2015. and PCC was given till july 15.
> Now I am in INdia & will get PCC here.
> Do you think PCC for UAE expire , since i no longer live there.


Tarun you will have to get another PCC from UAE. UAE PCC mentions the validity as 6 months only. Moreover it is better that you get another PCC to avoid IED issues.


----------



## anurag.gupta81

aussieby2016 said:


> anurag alias ankush clarified it perfectly...... (sorry anurag but why is it that many people in this forum have mistakenly addressed you as ankush??:confused2


thanks i never realised that i was ankush


----------



## kawal_547

taruntrav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lived in UAE for 3 years in last 10 years. When i was leaving UAE , i got police veriification done but it was addressed for "America Embassy".
> Do you think i can submit the same for Australia visa ? or do i need to get a new one ?
> 
> Regards,
> Tarun


You need to get a new one, specifically for Aus embassy.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

aussieby2016 said:


> don't worry.....even my HR's contact number was not available as there were some changes in the phone numbers in my office....AHC contacted my HR via mail to which they replied back for employment verification.....


thanks !

What do you think what are the chances that we get our visa by 4th july


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

You need to get a new one for Australia..



taruntrav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lived in UAE for 3 years in last 10 years. When i was leaving UAE , i got police veriification done but it was addressed for "America Embassy".
> Do you think i can submit the same for Australia visa ? or do i need to get a new one ?
> 
> Regards,
> Tarun


----------



## aussieby2016

abhishek.gupta said:


> thanks !
> 
> What do you think what are the chances that we get our visa by 4th july


with DIBP nothing can be predicted.....yes a large chunk of guys will get their GOLDEN MAILS on 1st or 4th or for that matter in the first week of July......but who all will be there (Me, you or any third person) in that chunk depends solely on the Almighty and DIBP.....no third person can make any correct guesses....so just wait and watch....all the best for your grant.....


----------



## samsonk76

Hi Andrey, Vikas,

As we await our 189 grants, I would like to get this clarified.

My Spouse's passport has her Surname field blank and her complete name listed in Given Name field.

Hence we have applied accordingly in her visa application i.e. as per the passport put the complete name in Given Name and left surname blank.

I'm the primary applicant and mine and in mine our son's passports our names have been listed correctly

Please let me know your thoughts if this could cause any problems

Thanks in advance.

__________________________________________________ ___

ICT Business Analyst 261111 (65 Points)
ACS CLEARED 3/12/2015
EOI Submitted 11/12/2015
Invited 29/01/2016 
Visa Lodged 17/02/2016 
1st CO Assign/Contact 29/02/2016
Medicals & PCC Completed 15/03/2016 
2nd CO Contact 07/04/2016 - PCC for Spouse UAE visit - Sent correct dates for UAE visit (less than a year) requesting exemption
CO confirmed UAE PCC not required 23/04/2016
AHC (Delhi) Verification call 19/05/2016
Grant : XX/XX/2016


----------



## sol79

samsonk76 said:


> Hi Andrey, Vikas,


Relax. You're fine as long as your application matches your passport.
The CO will get back to you in case they need any clarifications.
I've read a few posts about people having issues with middle-name/surname/etc. The worst I've seen is a CO asking for an explanation and the grant being delayed by 3-4 weeks.


----------



## vikaschandra

samsonk76 said:


> Hi Andrey, Vikas,
> 
> As we await our 189 grants, I would like to get this clarified.
> 
> My Spouse's passport has her Surname field blank and her complete name listed in Given Name field.
> 
> Hence we have applied accordingly in her visa application i.e. as per the passport put the complete name in Given Name and left surname blank.
> 
> I'm the primary applicant and mine and in mine our son's passports our names have been listed correctly
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts if this could cause any problems
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> __________________________________________________ ___
> 
> ICT Business Analyst 261111 (65 Points)
> ACS CLEARED 3/12/2015
> EOI Submitted 11/12/2015
> Invited 29/01/2016
> Visa Lodged 17/02/2016
> 1st CO Assign/Contact 29/02/2016
> Medicals & PCC Completed 15/03/2016
> 2nd CO Contact 07/04/2016 - PCC for Spouse UAE visit - Sent correct dates for UAE visit (less than a year) requesting exemption
> CO confirmed UAE PCC not required 23/04/2016
> AHC (Delhi) Verification call 19/05/2016
> Grant : XX/XX/2016


Agree with sol dont worry if you have put the details as per the passport that's absolutely fine. I have seen with similar situation getting their grants.


----------



## samsonk76

Thanks for clarifying




sol79 said:


> Relax. You're fine as long as your application matches your passport.
> The CO will get back to you in case they need any clarifications.
> I've read a few posts about people having issues with middle-name/surname/etc. The worst I've seen is a CO asking for an explanation and the grant being delayed by 3-4 weeks.


----------



## rayner.lopez

anurag.gupta81 said:


> Hi Tarun,
> 
> Normally PCC is issued for 1 year, so post that period one needs to get the PCC done again and it should be specifically for Australia,.


UAE PCC is normally valid for only 3 months.


----------



## taruntrav

rayner.lopez said:


> UAE PCC is normally valid for only 3 months.


Yes, I agree.

My concern is if i left the country after that , the this validy should not matter.
For example , i left UAE in july 2015. and the certificate was issued in july 2015.

So validity should not matter.
Second i am not in UAE so don't know how to get it when outside the country.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

*Countdown to July'16*

Tick Tick ::: *TWO*


----------



## zeeshan355

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Tick Tick ::: *TWO*


Very near yet very far...its the final countdown....
Best of luck to all applicants for receiving GOLDEN EMAIL from DIBP as per their new year resolutions.


----------



## vikaschandra

taruntrav said:


> Yes, I agree.
> 
> My concern is if i left the country after that , the this validy should not matter.
> For example , i left UAE in july 2015. and the certificate was issued in july 2015.
> 
> So validity should not matter.
> Second i am not in UAE so don't know how to get it when outside the country.


It would depend on which emirates you lived.

For Abu Dhabi - how to get good conduct certificate 

For Dubai - Good Conduct Certificate


----------



## kanz12

aussieby2016 said:


> if it is with respect to your immi account, then the immi account has the dates on which you uploaded the documents mentioned right by the side of the document name......


Yes, Found thanks. I notice that my agent has uploaded my Lang proof on March 1 . Wonder why they asked for it again now on June 23. But also my agent says they missed to upload, while i see in teh tracker it is. Could it be that the status shows " lang cert -received" but in real the Doc was not uploaded?

In addition I told the agent to notarize and upload the lang cert again which he said is done on 24th. but i can't see any update. Does it update only when the CO receives or as soon as it is uploaded it shows receive.


----------



## aussieby2016

kanz12 said:


> Yes, Found thanks. I notice that my agent has uploaded my Lang proof on March 1 . Wonder why they asked for it again now on June 23. But also my agent says they missed to upload, while i see in teh tracker it is. Could it be that the status shows " lang cert -received" but in real the Doc was not uploaded?
> 
> In addition I told the agent to notarize and upload the lang cert again which he said is done on 24th. but i can't see any update. Does it update only when the CO receives or as soon as it is uploaded it shows receive.


once document is received at IMMI website with a green tick beside it, it means it has been successfully uploaded....there are many issues like improper scanning etc may lead the CO to request for the same again......
Under your set of uploaded documents you should see the new file with the recent upload date and file name.....if its not there either he has just mailed it to DIBP without uploading in IMMI account or worst, hasn't done it......recheck your immi account and if still then contact your agent for the same......


----------



## kanz12

aussieby2016 said:


> once document is received at IMMI website with a green tick beside it, it means it has been successfully uploaded....there are many issues like improper scanning etc may lead the CO to request for the same again......
> Under your set of uploaded documents you should see the new file with the recent upload date and file name.....if its not there either he has just mailed it to DIBP without uploading in IMMI account or worst, hasn't done it......recheck your immi account and if still then contact your agent for the same......


Ok.. thank you very much. u are kind.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Tick Tick ::: *TWO*


actually around 40 Hrs


----------



## Sush1

I love the way the people are waiting for July.
Awesome 
Actually around 29.5 hours according to Australia Time.



abhishek.gupta said:


> jitinbhasin21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tick Tick ::: *TWO*
> 
> 
> 
> actually around 40 Hrs
Click to expand...


----------



## aussieby2016

one thing is for certain.....GMAIL is gonna work slow on Friday......all would be just refreshing their inbox time and again from the time they wake up till 4PM (AEST)......


----------



## alexdegzy

aussieby2016 said:


> one thing is for certain.....GMAIL is gonna work slow on Friday......all would be just refreshing their inbox time and again from the time they wake up till 4PM (AEST)......




Hey Aussie did you get your grant ? I remembered we both signed 815. All the best


----------



## aussieby2016

alexdegzy said:


> Hey Aussie did you get your grant ? I remembered we both signed 815. All the best


Yet to receive Alex....hoping for July 2016....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## alexdegzy

Sure @ Aussie , July is few hours away .. Congrats ahead!


----------



## MK4

*External check process*

Hello,

I lodged my 189 visa in Jan this year. My CO contacted me a few weeks after that and asked for some documents. I submitted all of them except 1 PCC document which i was facing some difficulties in getting it. Finally after 3 months i managed to get it and will submit it by email tomorrow.

I am originally from a high risk country and most likely my application will have to go thru the external checks. Do you think the CO already initiated the external checks since i lodged the application or he will wait till he receives the PCC document before he initiates the checks? 

Thanks


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

LANNED SYSTEM MAINTENANCE
Please be aware that ImmiAccount will not be available between 7pm (AEST) (UTC + 10) on Thursday 30 June 2016 and 8am (AEST) (UTC + 10) Friday 1 July 2016 due to scheduled maintenance.

I guess we will have to wait until 4th of July.




abhishek.gupta said:


> actually around 40 Hrs


----------



## aussieby2016

MK4 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa in Jan this year. My CO contacted me a few weeks after that and asked for some documents. I submitted all of them except 1 PCC document which i was facing some difficulties in getting it. Finally after 3 months i managed to get it and will submit it by email tomorrow.
> 
> I am originally from a high risk country and most likely my application will have to go thru the external checks. Do you think the CO already initiated the external checks since i lodged the application or he will wait till he receives the PCC document before he initiates the checks?
> 
> Thanks


nothing can be predicted about external checks MK.....could be it might have been initiated by the CO or could be he might initiate after receiving your last required document.......just wait for a few weeks since you are going to submit the last required document tomorrow and then follow them up for your status every fortnight....all the best....


----------



## aussieby2016

shawnchristophervaz said:


> LANNED SYSTEM MAINTENANCE
> Please be aware that ImmiAccount will not be available between 7pm (AEST) (UTC + 10) on Thursday 30 June 2016 and 8am (AEST) (UTC + 10) Friday 1 July 2016 due to scheduled maintenance.
> 
> I guess we will have to wait until 4th of July.


till 8AM (AEST) on 1st July...so it does not rule out the possibility of grants on Friday.....lets stay positive......else 4th definitely grants have to come....


----------



## Arnab2014

aussieby2016 said:


> till 8AM (AEST) on 1st July...so it does not rule out the possibility of grants on Friday.....lets stay positive......else 4th definitely grants have to come....


Hi All, 

can anyone tell me , based on last years pattern :
1. How many grants were approved in July 2015 ?
2. How many were refused ( any stat if available ) ?
3. Can anyone add me to the IMMITRACKER statistics .


Invited 189 skill select: 08.03.2016 
Visa Filed: 29.03.2016 
1st CO Contact: 28.04.2016 - Request for Docs 
Partial submission of docs and request for date extension : 25.05.2016. 
2nd CO Contact: 01.06.2016 - Submission date extended to 09.06.2016. 
Pending document upload and submitted - :08.06.2016 
Grant:


----------



## andreyx108b

soon...


----------



## andreyx108b

Arnab2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> can anyone tell me , based on last years pattern :
> 1. How many grants were approved in July 2015 ?
> 2. How many were refused ( any stat if available ) ?
> 3. Can anyone add me to the IMMITRACKER statistics .
> 
> 
> Invited 189 skill select: 08.03.2016
> Visa Filed: 29.03.2016
> 1st CO Contact: 28.04.2016 - Request for Docs
> Partial submission of docs and request for date extension : 25.05.2016.
> 2nd CO Contact: 01.06.2016 - Submission date extended to 09.06.2016.
> Pending document upload and submitted - :08.06.2016
> Grant:


You can add yourself there. Its easy. It is the only source.


----------



## aussieby2016

Arnab2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> can anyone tell me , based on last years pattern :
> 1. How many grants were approved in July 2015 ?
> 2. How many were refused ( any stat if available ) ?
> 3. Can anyone add me to the IMMITRACKER statistics .
> 
> 
> Invited 189 skill select: 08.03.2016
> Visa Filed: 29.03.2016
> 1st CO Contact: 28.04.2016 - Request for Docs
> Partial submission of docs and request for date extension : 25.05.2016.
> 2nd CO Contact: 01.06.2016 - Submission date extended to 09.06.2016.
> Pending document upload and submitted - :08.06.2016
> Grant:


As per myimmitracker, last year first week of July had a good number of visa granted as compared to June entire month.....there are no such stats fro refusal......as far as adding to myimmitracker is concerned, anyone can join in after filling the form with required details.....


----------



## simon.ghosh

andreyx108b said:


> soon...


Hi Andrey,

I got the "not so surprise" call from the local embassy today, almost 5 months after the visa application. 

May I ask you for a prediction for my grant


----------



## maqsood041

I need urgent help.I got my PR on 23rd march 2016 as skilled worker.My daughter and spouse got PR as dependents with me.I want to take my sister and father as they both are financially my dependents.My father is a businessman and my sister is 18 years old she is doing her medicine first year here in pakistan.Can you guide how can i do that? Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Vakymy

Arnab2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> can anyone tell me , based on last years pattern :
> 1. How many grants were approved in July 2015 ?
> 2. How many were refused ( any stat if available ) ?
> 3. Can anyone add me to the IMMITRACKER statistics .
> 
> 
> Invited 189 skill select: 08.03.2016
> Visa Filed: 29.03.2016
> 1st CO Contact: 28.04.2016 - Request for Docs
> Partial submission of docs and request for date extension : 25.05.2016.
> 2nd CO Contact: 01.06.2016 - Submission date extended to 09.06.2016.
> Pending document upload and submitted - :08.06.2016
> Grant:


Arnab2014, we are in the same profession and our timelines are almost similar only I lodged on 9th March with employment verification done on the 12th April. Since then it’s quiet. Praying for July to come through for all us.

All the best everyone


----------



## Shaivi

No grants since long...


----------



## Prash2533

simon.ghosh said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> I got the "not so surprise" call from the local embassy today, almost 5 months after the visa application.
> 
> May I ask you for a prediction for my grant


Hi Can you share India AHC number from where you did get that call?


----------



## jairichi

markdevidson said:


> I want apply for new visa for Italy, so tell me what is cost?


This is a forum to discuss about Australia visas. Are you in the right forum?


----------



## jairichi

maqsood041 said:


> I need urgent help.I got my PR on 23rd march 2016 as skilled worker.My daughter and spouse got PR as dependents with me.I want to take my sister and father as they both are financially my dependents.My father is a businessman and my sister is 18 years old she is doing her medicine first year here in pakistan.Can you guide how can i do that? Any help would be much appreciated.


Your father is a businessman and how is he financially dependent on you? Am I missing something? If your father is still earning your sister is not dependent on you but a dependent of your father.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Brin


----------



## web83

has there been a direct grant from pakistan?

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

web83 said:


> has there been a direct grant from pakistan?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Check myimmitracker.com


----------



## Abhi6060

web83 said:


> has there been a direct grant from pakistan?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk




Yes, but rare. Around 22 cases in last 8 months as per tracker.


----------



## web83

Abhi6060 said:


> Yes, but rare. Around 22 cases in last 8 months as per tracker.


thanks alot.atleast there is a ray of hope.😊

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## MissionAus_2016

*Countdown to july- the new year*

Tick Tick ::: *ONE*

27hours and few minutes to be precise

Important is all stats, capping limits, quotas will get refresh. Fresh year and fresh ray of HOPE..

All the best everyone !!


----------



## outworldly cartoon

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Tick Tick ::: *ONE*
> 
> 27hours and few minutes to be precise
> 
> Important is all stats, capping limits, quotas will get refresh. Fresh year and fresh ray of HOPE..
> 
> All the best everyone !!


Do they actually release on 1st july morning?


----------



## tarun_87

Hello everyone, can anyone help me with my query.
189 invitation recieved: 22/01/2016
Visa lodged: 09/02/2016
C/O requested for Form 80: 26/02/2016
Form 80 submitted: 29/02/2016.
Form 80 received acknowledgement by C/O: 05/04/2016.

I still have not recieved the grant. My status in Immi shows "Application in progress" since i submitted form 80. No progress yet. I emailed GSM in Adelaide about the status of my application to which i recieved a copy & paste reply that it is being assessed, mandatory checks are being done and that they cannot give a timeframe. Is anybody in the same boat with me? Or if anyone has any idea about what phase is my application in right now? Will i be recieving the grant by July as my PCC will expire in 2 weeks. I will greatly appreciate your help. Thanks in advance


----------



## agokarn

taruntrav said:


> Thank you for your response.
> 
> 
> 
> I left UAE in july 2015. and PCC was given till july 15.
> 
> Now I am in INdia & will get PCC here.
> 
> Do you think PCC for UAE expire , since i no longer live there.




Yes. You will need new one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashish_2574

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Tick Tick ::: *ONE*
> 
> 27hours and few minutes to be precise
> 
> Important is all stats, capping limits, quotas will get refresh. Fresh year and fresh ray of HOPE..
> 
> All the best everyone !!


I wish all excitement of July comes true and we get grant tomorrow itself. 
I never awaited my exam result day too like this


----------



## PunjabiAussie

Friends, i intentionally did not do any setting to send automatic scores to DIBP but when i tried to send scores , getting following message

A Score Report may only be sent to a recipient once. The Score Report has already been sent to Department of Immigration and Border Protection - DIBP - Visa Applications. Please remove the recipient(s) from the order.

sometime back, there was one guy who missed direct grant because CO asked him PTE score report which was sent automatically like me. Now what to do ? what options i have ? Please help


----------



## agokarn

PunjabiAussie said:


> Friends, i intentionally did not do any setting to send automatic scores to DIBP but when i tried to send scores , getting following message
> 
> A Score Report may only be sent to a recipient once. The Score Report has already been sent to Department of Immigration and Border Protection - DIBP - Visa Applications. Please remove the recipient(s) from the order.
> 
> sometime back, there was one guy who missed direct grant because CO asked him PTE score report which was sent automatically like me. Now what to do ? what options i have ? Please help


I think if the site says its already sent, it means it is sent. I remember reading that post. I guess in his case, he didn't send it in first place hence he had to wait. You should be fine.


----------



## sol79

PunjabiAussie said:


> Friends, i intentionally did not do any setting to send automatic scores to DIBP but when i tried to send scores , getting following message
> 
> A Score Report may only be sent to a recipient once. The Score Report has already been sent to Department of Immigration and Border Protection - DIBP - Visa Applications. Please remove the recipient(s) from the order.
> 
> sometime back, there was one guy who missed direct grant because CO asked him PTE score report which was sent automatically like me. Now what to do ? what options i have ? Please help


Looks like your score has already been sent to the DIBP. It happened to me too. I had mentioned Australia immigration or something like that while registering for the test. Don't fret. Just upload a colour scan of your score to your immi account application.


----------



## PunjabiAussie

Ashish_2574 said:


> I wish all excitement of July comes true and we get grant tomorrow itself.
> I never awaited my exam result day too like this





sol79 said:


> Looks like your score has already been sent to the DIBP. It happened to me too. I had mentioned Australia immigration or something like that while registering for the test. Don't fret. Just upload a colour scan of your score to your immi account application.


thanks agokarn and sol79


----------



## Haitham235

Dears,
i have a question which will help me in taking the decision of applying to 189 Visa,
I'm a holder of bachelor degree in civil engineering, but all my 11 years experience were NOT in civil engineering, its in Computer Network engineering, my question is : 
Shall i apply to ACS with the job code Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111 ?, i read on the suitability criteria that they can accept it as a "Non ICT Diploma or Higher" which should have 6 years experience, did anyone face such a case, and what about my Bachelor degree, will i be eligible for its points ?


----------



## jawahar84

tarun_87 said:


> Hello everyone, can anyone help me with my query.
> 189 invitation recieved: 22/01/2016
> Visa lodged: 09/02/2016
> C/O requested for Form 80: 26/02/2016
> Form 80 submitted: 29/02/2016.
> Form 80 received acknowledgement by C/O: 05/04/2016.
> 
> I still have not recieved the grant. My status in Immi shows "Application in progress" since i submitted form 80. No progress yet. I emailed GSM in Adelaide about the status of my application to which i recieved a copy & paste reply that it is being assessed, mandatory checks are being done and that they cannot give a timeframe. Is anybody in the same boat with me? Or if anyone has any idea about what phase is my application in right now? Will i be recieving the grant by July as my PCC will expire in 2 weeks. I will greatly appreciate your help. Thanks in advance


HI,

I am also in Same boat. i aslo applied on 9th feb and my employment verification is also finished. Lets wait for July.


----------



## andreyx108b

simon.ghosh said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> 
> 
> I got the "not so surprise" call from the local embassy today, almost 5 months after the visa application.
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask you for a prediction for my grant




I would say, in cases of calls, it would take 4-8 weeks to hear back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon.ghosh

prash2533 said:


> hi can you share india ahc number from where you did get that call?


+911141399900


----------



## aussieby2016

tarun_87 said:


> Hello everyone, can anyone help me with my query.
> 189 invitation recieved: 22/01/2016
> Visa lodged: 09/02/2016
> C/O requested for Form 80: 26/02/2016
> Form 80 submitted: 29/02/2016.
> Form 80 received acknowledgement by C/O: 05/04/2016.
> 
> I still have not recieved the grant. My status in Immi shows "Application in progress" since i submitted form 80. No progress yet. I emailed GSM in Adelaide about the status of my application to which i recieved a copy & paste reply that it is being assessed, mandatory checks are being done and that they cannot give a timeframe. Is anybody in the same boat with me? Or if anyone has any idea about what phase is my application in right now? Will i be recieving the grant by July as my PCC will expire in 2 weeks. I will greatly appreciate your help. Thanks in advance


don't worry mate...its on the way....there are many like you (including me) who have received the same reply and are still waiting with the status "Assessment in progress"....just watch out for July 2016....hopefully grants for all applicants waiting for long should roll out.....all the best


----------



## agokarn

Haitham235 said:


> Dears,
> i have a question which will help me in taking the decision of applying to 189 Visa,
> I'm a holder of bachelor degree in civil engineering, but all my 11 years experience were NOT in civil engineering, its in Computer Network engineering, my question is :
> Shall i apply to ACS with the job code Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111 ?, i read on the suitability criteria that they can accept it as a "Non ICT Diploma or Higher" which should have 6 years experience, did anyone face such a case, and what about my Bachelor degree, will i be eligible for its points ?


Don't worry. Thats a normal scenario... IF your degree didnt have enough ICT subjects then they will ask for a RPL. Read about that on the ACS website.
ACS wants to consider all non IT graduates same as the IT grads at same level. In order to do that, they deduct your work experience years. The 6 years is generally for the completely non IT qualification (e.g. BCom, BA). So technically, out of your 11, they will deduct max 6 (assuming that typical Engg degress do have some IT subjects). But it all depends on ACS to decide how much they want to deduct.


----------



## tarun_87

jawahar84 said:


> tarun_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, can anyone help me with my query.
> 189 invitation recieved: 22/01/2016
> Visa lodged: 09/02/2016
> C/O requested for Form 80: 26/02/2016
> Form 80 submitted: 29/02/2016.
> Form 80 received acknowledgement by C/O: 05/04/2016.
> 
> I still have not recieved the grant. My status in Immi shows "Application in progress" since i submitted form 80. No progress yet. I emailed GSM in Adelaide about the status of my application to which i recieved a copy & paste reply that it is being assessed, mandatory checks are being done and that they cannot give a timeframe. Is anybody in the same boat with me? Or if anyone has any idea about what phase is my application in right now? Will i be recieving the grant by July as my PCC will expire in 2 weeks. I will greatly appreciate your help. Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI,
> 
> I am also in Same boat. i aslo applied on 9th feb and my employment verification is also finished. Lets wait for July.
Click to expand...

Yes. I really wish that. All the best for your application. Hope we all get it


----------



## tarun_87

aussieby2016 said:


> tarun_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, can anyone help me with my query.
> 189 invitation recieved: 22/01/2016
> Visa lodged: 09/02/2016
> C/O requested for Form 80: 26/02/2016
> Form 80 submitted: 29/02/2016.
> Form 80 received acknowledgement by C/O: 05/04/2016.
> 
> I still have not recieved the grant. My status in Immi shows "Application in progress" since i submitted form 80. No progress yet. I emailed GSM in Adelaide about the status of my application to which i recieved a copy & paste reply that it is being assessed, mandatory checks are being done and that they cannot give a timeframe. Is anybody in the same boat with me? Or if anyone has any idea about what phase is my application in right now? Will i be recieving the grant by July as my PCC will expire in 2 weeks. I will greatly appreciate your help. Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't worry mate...its on the way....there are many like you (including me) who have received the same reply and are still waiting with the status "Assessment in progress"....just watch out for July 2016....hopefully grants for all applicants waiting for long should roll out.....all the best
Click to expand...

Hopefully. Fingerscrossed  All the best to you too


----------



## simon.ghosh

Would there be any changes in visa policy this year when the new government is elected after the voting on Saturday?

Or is it going to remain for this financial year.


----------



## kawal_547

tarun_87 said:


> Hopefully. Fingerscrossed  All the best to you too


Tarun,

how come your PCC will expire in 2 weeks time?

Your visa lodgement is of 2016.

Also, buddy, no body will have any idea as in which phase your application is.

Only DIBP knows that.

we all work n talk on assumptions here based on others stats, but no 2 people stats are same.

Every case of seperate & unique as per DIBP.

All the best.


----------



## zarak

Submitted natural justice letter reply before 3 months but still waiting for response....kindly advise what to do now.......


----------



## andreyx108b

zarak said:


> Submitted natural justice letter reply before 3 months but still waiting for response....kindly advise what to do now.......




With NJ it takes time. 

Some wait for 6+ month for response. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarun_87

kawal_547 said:


> tarun_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully. Fingerscrossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to you too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tarun,
> 
> how come your PCC will expire in 2 weeks time?
> 
> Your visa lodgement is of 2016.
> 
> Also, buddy, no body will have any idea as in which phase your application is.
> 
> Only DIBP knows that.
> 
> we all work n talk on assumptions here based on others stats, but no 2 people stats are same.
> 
> Every case of seperate & unique as per DIBP.
> 
> All the best.
Click to expand...

I took my AFP check last year in July 2015 as i thought i would file it by september 2015 but only got the points by December 2015to submit my EOI.


----------



## zarak

Thanks for your comments.......


----------



## foxdenis

My timeline is: 29.08.2015 IELTS R9 L8.5 S7.5 W6.5; 10.02.2016 ACS 263111+Doctoral Degree+3 years exp.;11.02.2016 EOI Submitted;09.03.2016 Invite;17.03.2016 Visa lodged; 05.04.2016 CO ask for CV; 07.04.2016 CV provided

I sent all requested information to GSM Brisbane on the 7th of April.
Since that moment I have not received anything from them. 
I sent them emails, no answers. I called them - Your application assessment is in progress. I can see this status and by my self.

Are there any special delays in case of PhDs or Russians? For example, some special request to the governments?


----------



## andreyx108b

foxdenis said:


> My timeline is: 29.08.2015 IELTS R9 L8.5 S7.5 W6.5; 10.02.2016 ACS 263111+Doctoral Degree+3 years exp.;11.02.2016 EOI Submitted;09.03.2016 Invite;17.03.2016 Visa lodged; 05.04.2016 CO ask for CV; 07.04.2016 CV provided
> 
> I sent all requested information to GSM Brisbane on the 7th of April.
> Since that moment I have not received anything from them.
> I sent them emails, no answers. I called them - Your application assessment is in progress. I can see this status and by my self.
> 
> Is there any special delays in case of PhDs or Russians? For example, some special request to the governments?




Citizens of Russia tend to wait much longer. 

Check the reports.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

zarak said:


> Thanks for your comments.......


Hi Zarak, what was the reason for you to go for natural justice.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Same thing happened to me..

My score report was sent directly to DIBP..

Till date i have not received any request for PTE score from the department. and when i did call them up they told me that all necessary documents are in place and till date no additional documents are required.



PunjabiAussie said:


> Friends, i intentionally did not do any setting to send automatic scores to DIBP but when i tried to send scores , getting following message
> 
> A Score Report may only be sent to a recipient once. The Score Report has already been sent to Department of Immigration and Border Protection - DIBP - Visa Applications. Please remove the recipient(s) from the order.
> 
> sometime back, there was one guy who missed direct grant because CO asked him PTE score report which was sent automatically like me. Now what to do ? what options i have ? Please help


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

120 Days of waiting..

And its not over.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Same thing happened to me..
> 
> My score report was sent directly to DIBP..
> 
> Till date i have not received any request for PTE score from the department. and when i did call them up they told me that all necessary documents are in place and till date no additional documents are required.



Hi shawn, i too did not get any CO contact till date just like you.Did you submit all the docs?What would be the reason for no CO Contact, Are our cases so complicated or are we on the verge getting a direct grant.


----------



## Mechmohammed

zarak said:


> Submitted natural justice letter reply before 3 months but still waiting for response....kindly advise what to do now.......


Natural justice letter? What's that?


----------



## yadavtinu

From where did you find this information?


----------



## zeeshan355

Mechmohammed said:


> Natural justice letter? What's that?


Its like case handover to court for fair hearing in indian terms....
DIBP passes the case file to Natural Justice, in case of suspected fraud and false info. provided 
hope u didnt do so...:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:
best of luck for grant to u Zarak, its on the way...lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## aliafzal502

Ashish_2574 said:


> I wish all excitement of July comes true and we get grant tomorrow itself.
> I never awaited my exam result day too like this


Best of luck Friends 

Sent from my Infinix X509 using Tapatalk


----------



## gyan0733

Hi Everyone,

I submitted my visa fee on 13-may-2016 & CO contacted me on 25-May-2016 asked for form 80/1221 but after that no any contact. Could any one help me how much more time will take for approving visa & what is DIBP verification process.?


----------



## anurag.gupta81

Friends,

Keep your fingers crossed. Almost 16-18 hrs left before July begins and we sincerely wait for the GRANTS.

It has really been frustrating while waiting for the whole of JUNE.

Best Of Luck to All.


----------



## yadavtinu

I am little bit confused. my question is "when EA is doing assessment and they give positive report, then why DIBP do again the employment verification?"
and how you guys know when and who get the grant


----------



## Mechmohammed

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Hi shawn, i too did not get any CO contact till date just like you.Did you submit all the docs?What would be the reason for no CO Contact, Are our cases so complicated or are we on the verge getting a direct grant.


Just saw your timeline. Why did you get engineering technologist?


----------



## MissionAus_2016

What a dryness.. there has been no VISA GRANT after 17th June 2016, neither on this forum nor on myimmitracker.

DIBP has made all of us strong and have developed the quality of patience in us

Now we are just ~12 hours away and most of us will break their patience quality and say BIG THANKS TO DIBP.. lets see who out of this internal list are the lucky one on FIRST DAY OF THE YEAR::

JANUARY:
1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
3.	Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
4.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
5.	Raman123456 || 17 jan
6.	Ashuaust || 17 jan 
7.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
8.	shnasj || 21 jan || Adelaide
9.	civil189 || 22 jan
10.	Starwin4u || 22 Jan || Adelaide
11.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
12.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
13.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
14.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
15.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
16.	gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane
17.	zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
FEBRUARY:
1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide || GRANT : 17 June
2.	belapmehta || 3 feb
3.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
4.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane || GRANT 6 June 
5.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
6.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
7.	samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
8.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
9.	Sn_Rafi || 17 feb || Adelaide
10.	DT2702 || 18 feb
11.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
12.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
13.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
14.	tatsie1379 || 21 Feb || Brisbane
15.	Anurag.gupta81 || 22 Feb || Adelaide
16.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
17.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
18.	arjun09 || 25 feb || Brisbane
19.	Manu2015||Brisbane||25 Feb
20.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
21.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
22.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
23.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
MARCH:
1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar 
2.	shawn || 2 mar
3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
6.	Abhishek || March 7
7.	Manpreet89 || 8 Mar || GRANT ON 9 JUNE 2016
8.	vakymy || 9 mar
9.	Abhishek.gupta || 9 mar || adelaide	
10.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
11.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
12.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
13.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
14.	siddhant || 17 mar
15.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
16.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
17.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
18.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
19.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
20.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
21.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
22.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
23.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
24.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
25.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide || GRANT 6/6/2016
26.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
APRIL:
1.	sush1 || 1 apr || immi mail
2.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
3.	sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
4.	perryH || 6 apr || Adelaide
5.	anikatyayan|| 13th April || Adelaide
6.	abhi1986 || 15 apr
7.	Balweet || 24 apr 16 
8.	DelhiBoy || 25 April || Adelaide
9.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
10.	Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May || GRANT 03 MAY 2016
11.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide || GRANT 9 JUNE 2016
MAY:
1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
2.	FirasEJ || 8 May || Brisbane
3.	mcag || 11 May
4.	Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
5.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
6.	Pranay Katta || 24 May || Adelaide
7.	salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane
8.	Tea&Coffee || 26 May || 
JUNE: 
1.	Viaan || 02 June || Brisbane || Immi mail


----------



## Jasmin FR

jitinbhasin21 said:


> What a dryness.. there has been no VISA GRANT after 17th June 2016, neither on this forum nor on myimmitracker.
> 
> DIBP has made all of us strong and have developed the quality of patience in us
> 
> Now we are just ~12 hours away and most of us will break their patience quality and say BIG THANKS TO DIBP.. lets see who out of this internal list are the lucky one on FIRST DAY OF THE YEAR::
> 
> JANUARY:
> 1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
> 2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
> 3.	Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
> 4.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
> 5.	Raman123456 || 17 jan
> 6.	Ashuaust || 17 jan
> 7.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 8.	shnasj || 21 jan || Adelaide
> 9.	civil189 || 22 jan
> 10.	Starwin4u || 22 Jan || Adelaide
> 11.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 12.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 13.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
> 14.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 15.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 16.	gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> 17.	zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> FEBRUARY:
> 1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide || GRANT : 17 June
> 2.	belapmehta || 3 feb
> 3.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 4.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane || GRANT 6 June
> 5.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 6.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 7.	samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
> 8.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
> 9.	Sn_Rafi || 17 feb || Adelaide
> 10.	DT2702 || 18 feb
> 11.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
> 12.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
> 13.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
> 14.	tatsie1379 || 21 Feb || Brisbane
> 15.	Anurag.gupta81 || 22 Feb || Adelaide
> 16.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
> 17.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 18.	arjun09 || 25 feb || Brisbane
> 19.	Manu2015||Brisbane||25 Feb
> 20.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 21.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 22.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 23.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
> MARCH:
> 1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar
> 2.	shawn || 2 mar
> 3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
> 5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 6.	Abhishek || March 7
> 7.	Manpreet89 || 8 Mar || GRANT ON 9 JUNE 2016
> 8.	vakymy || 9 mar
> 9.	Abhishek.gupta || 9 mar || adelaide
> 10.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 11.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 12.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 13.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 14.	siddhant || 17 mar
> 15.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
> 16.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 17.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 18.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
> 19.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 20.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 21.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 22.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 23.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 24.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 25.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide || GRANT 6/6/2016
> 26.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> APRIL:
> 1.	sush1 || 1 apr || immi mail
> 2.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 3.	sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
> 4.	perryH || 6 apr || Adelaide
> 5.	anikatyayan|| 13th April || Adelaide
> 6.	abhi1986 || 15 apr
> 7.	Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 8.	DelhiBoy || 25 April || Adelaide
> 9.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
> 10.	Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May || GRANT 03 MAY 2016
> 11.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide || GRANT 9 JUNE 2016
> MAY:
> 1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
> 2.	FirasEJ || 8 May || Brisbane
> 3.	mcag || 11 May
> 4.	Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
> 5.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
> 6.	Pranay Katta || 24 May || Adelaide
> 7.	salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane
> 8.	Tea&Coffee || 26 May ||
> JUNE:
> 1.	Viaan || 02 June || Brisbane || Immi mail


I wish tomorrow ,I can say thanks to you all and say Thanks to GOD also.More than 150 days of waiting.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mechmohammed

Is it possible that people hiring MARA certified agents get grants faster?


----------



## civil189

152 days since visa lodge 
New session could give us all joy and happiness in form of grant 
Good luck to all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

Mechmohammed said:


> Is it possible that people hiring MARA certified agents get grants faster?


nothing can be said in this matter as many people with agents are hanging on for grants since long while many who did it themselves have got their grants and planning for their move.....it all luck here......


----------



## aussieby2016

gyan0733 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I submitted my visa fee on 13-may-2016 & CO contacted me on 25-May-2016 asked for form 80/1221 but after that no any contact. Could any one help me how much more time will take for approving visa & what is DIBP verification process.?


check out with your previous/present employers if any verification has taken place?? if not then definitely you are in line for a grant soon.....

External verification is done by DIBP for certain applicants...reasons for the same are not clear.....but it indirectly delays the grant by some months.....


----------



## gyan0733

So Anurag in your case did they contacted current employer HR or to employer ?


----------



## anurag.gupta81

gyan0733 said:


> So Anurag in your case did they contacted current employer HR or to employer ?


I saw an email from my manager, where they were asked by the HR.
So how exactly it happened even I am not aware of.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

for some of the wait should be ending in next 12 hrs
Good luck everyone ...
and those who get the golden mail please share your happiness...


----------



## andreyx108b

Gooooooood luck! Let the good times roll! )))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

Let the grants pour heavily and this forum gets filled up with loads of good news.......all the best everyone.....


----------



## pirata

Guys,
The DIBP systems are in maintenance:

"

Planned System Maintenance

7:00 PM Thursday 30th June until 9:00 AM Friday 1st July 2016 AEST (GMT +10)

The following systems will become unavailable during the above times:

- ImmiAccount 
- eLodgement (Online Applications and Citizenship) 
- Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) 
- My Health Declarations (MHD) 

We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause. "

So, we might have to waint until next monday.


----------



## sarbjass

Hello friends, 

FORM no 815 is required in which case. As I have seen lot of people in the forum asked to submit the same. 
In our case neither CO asked for this form nor I have submitted.

Pls reply.


----------



## sarbjass

Good luck to all friends, 

Hope coming month brings lot of happiness for all of us and DIBP flow the grants from tomorrow onward. But people in this forum definitely enhance the excitement level now. :juggle:


----------



## MissionAus_2016

pirata said:


> Guys,
> The DIBP systems are in maintenance:
> 
> "
> 
> Planned System Maintenance
> 
> 7:00 PM Thursday 30th June until 9:00 AM Friday 1st July 2016 AEST (GMT +10)
> 
> The following systems will become unavailable during the above times:
> 
> - ImmiAccount
> - eLodgement (Online Applications and Citizenship)
> - Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)
> - My Health Declarations (MHD)
> 
> We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause. "
> 
> So, we might have to waint until next monday.


No need to worry much as its only till 8AM AEST Friday 1st July, that is the time when DIBP personnel starts their working hours.

Let's be optimistic folks..


----------



## Vakymy

God Bless all those awaiting PR with grants.
May July be filled with bright shinning stars for all.
All to the Glory of God


----------



## gyan0733

Best of luck to every one !!!

Guys can you tell me employment verification process of DIBP . Did they consider entire employment or they will consider only ACS countable experience. ?


----------



## tarun_87

jitinbhasin21 said:


> What a dryness.. there has been no VISA GRANT after 17th June 2016, neither on this forum nor on myimmitracker.
> 
> DIBP has made all of us strong and have developed the quality of patience in us
> 
> Now we are just ~12 hours away and most of us will break their patience quality and say BIG THANKS TO DIBP.. lets see who out of this internal list are the lucky one on FIRST DAY OF THE YEAR::
> 
> JANUARY:
> 1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
> 2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
> 3.	Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
> 4.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
> 5.	Raman123456 || 17 jan
> 6.	Ashuaust || 17 jan
> 7.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 8.	shnasj || 21 jan || Adelaide
> 9.	civil189 || 22 jan
> 10.	Starwin4u || 22 Jan || Adelaide
> 11.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 12.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 13.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
> 14.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 15.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 16.	gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> 17.	zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> FEBRUARY:
> 1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide || GRANT : 17 June
> 2.	belapmehta || 3 feb
> 3.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 4.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane || GRANT 6 June
> 5.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 6.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 7.	samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
> 8.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
> 9.	Sn_Rafi || 17 feb || Adelaide
> 10.	DT2702 || 18 feb
> 11.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
> 12.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
> 13.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
> 14.	tatsie1379 || 21 Feb || Brisbane
> 15.	Anurag.gupta81 || 22 Feb || Adelaide
> 16.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
> 17.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 18.	arjun09 || 25 feb || Brisbane
> 19.	Manu2015||Brisbane||25 Feb
> 20.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 21.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 22.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 23.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
> MARCH:
> 1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar
> 2.	shawn || 2 mar
> 3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
> 5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 6.	Abhishek || March 7
> 7.	Manpreet89 || 8 Mar || GRANT ON 9 JUNE 2016
> 8.	vakymy || 9 mar
> 9.	Abhishek.gupta || 9 mar || adelaide
> 10.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 11.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 12.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 13.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 14.	siddhant || 17 mar
> 15.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
> 16.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 17.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 18.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
> 19.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 20.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 21.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 22.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 23.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 24.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 25.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide || GRANT 6/6/2016
> 26.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> APRIL:
> 1.	sush1 || 1 apr || immi mail
> 2.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 3.	sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
> 4.	perryH || 6 apr || Adelaide
> 5.	anikatyayan|| 13th April || Adelaide
> 6.	abhi1986 || 15 apr
> 7.	Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 8.	DelhiBoy || 25 April || Adelaide
> 9.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
> 10.	Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May || GRANT 03 MAY 2016
> 11.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide || GRANT 9 JUNE 2016
> MAY:
> 1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
> 2.	FirasEJ || 8 May || Brisbane
> 3.	mcag || 11 May
> 4.	Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
> 5.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
> 6.	Pranay Katta || 24 May || Adelaide
> 7.	salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane
> 8.	Tea&Coffee || 26 May ||
> JUNE:
> 1.	Viaan || 02 June || Brisbane || Immi mail


I can tell you for a fact that they have been issuing visa till end of June as one of friend recieved 189 visa this Monday 27th June. But i am still waiting


----------



## Ashish_2574

Can't sleep now... few more hours


----------



## jairichi

yadavtinu said:


> I am little bit confused. my question is "when EA is doing assessment and they give positive report, then why DIBP do again the employment verification?"
> and how you guys know when and who get the grant


First EA or any assessment agency does not perform employment verification for all candidates who applied for assessment. Next, EA is not a government agency that needs to be trusted by DIBP. DIBP is a federal agency and they have more responsibility than blindly following whatever is in EA report.


----------



## aussieby2016

sarbjass said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> FORM no 815 is required in which case. As I have seen lot of people in the forum asked to submit the same.
> In our case neither CO asked for this form nor I have submitted.
> 
> Pls reply.


815 is a health undertaking which reduces health clearance to 6 months indirectly giving a shorter IED.....also one needs to meet a health officer within 4 weeks of arriving and may also require to undergo some health tests but nothing to do with validity or further rejection of the granted visa.....


----------



## aussieby2016

pirata said:


> Guys,
> The DIBP systems are in maintenance:
> 
> "
> 
> Planned System Maintenance
> 
> 7:00 PM Thursday 30th June until 9:00 AM Friday 1st July 2016 AEST (GMT +10)
> 
> The following systems will become unavailable during the above times:
> 
> - ImmiAccount
> - eLodgement (Online Applications and Citizenship)
> - Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)
> - My Health Declarations (MHD)
> 
> We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause. "
> 
> So, we might have to waint until next monday.


Sorry dude but you got your interpretation wrong....till 9AM on friday means things will be restored to normal on friday morning AEST......


----------



## outworldly cartoon

tarun_87 said:


> I can tell you for a fact that they have been issuing visa till end of June as one of friend recieved 189 visa this Monday 27th June. But i am still waiting


For what skill? Anzsco code of ur friend's skill?


----------



## kawal_547

tarun_87 said:


> I can tell you for a fact that they have been issuing visa till end of June as one of friend recieved 189 visa this Monday 27th June. But i am still waiting


There was a visa grant today too on 30 Jun to one of my common friend from Hyderabad . 2015 ...189 applicant

So grants were being issued

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## tonypunny

Hi,

Myself business analyst and received my ACS result(+ve) today. My Degree(BE) is in Electronics and Communications. The letter is as below,

"Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering from Anna University completed April 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
The following employment after February 2016 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 02/12 - 06/16 (4yrs 4mths)
Position: Systems Engineer/ Business Analyst
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA"
My Question is 
1."Can I claim 5 points since I have 4 years of Experience as a business analyst?"


----------



## jairichi

tonypunny said:


> Hi,
> 
> Myself business analyst and received my ACS result(+ve) today. My Degree(BE) is in Electronics and Communications. The letter is as below,
> 
> "Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from Anna University completed April 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> The following employment after February *2016* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 02/12 - 06/16 (4yrs 4mths)
> Position: Systems Engineer/ Business Analyst
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA"
> My Question is
> 1."Can I claim 5 points since I have 4 years of Experience as a business analyst?"


If the above highlighted number is 2012 then the answer is YES.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

tonypunny said:


> Hi,
> 
> Myself business analyst and received my ACS result(+ve) today. My Degree(BE) is in Electronics and Communications. The letter is as below,
> 
> "Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from Anna University completed April 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> The following employment after February 2016 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 02/12 - 06/16 (4yrs 4mths)
> Position: Systems Engineer/ Business Analyst
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA"
> My Question is
> 1."Can I claim 5 points since I have 4 years of Experience as a business analyst?"


They have actually just considered your experience after February 2016 that is actually ~4months.. So no points for Experience.. But still if you have 60 points including Age, English, Qualification then you can still apply. All the best..


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Currently its 5AM AEST Australian time and 4 hours remaining for downtime to go over.

I request everyone who so ever gets VISA GRANT please dont forget to share your happiness in this forum.. It will enhance your happiness and will give a ray of hope to lot of people who would still wait. 

GOD BLESS ALL.. WITH VISA GRANTS !!


----------



## tarun_87

outworldly cartoon said:


> tarun_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you for a fact that they have been issuing visa till end of June as one of friend recieved 189 visa this Monday 27th June. But i am still waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what skill? Anzsco code of ur friend's skill?
Click to expand...

Onshore application for Electrical engineering


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

I have no idea what's going on,

I have front loaded all required documents.

All we can do is to wait for some good news..








Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Hi shawn, i too did not get any CO contact till date just like you.Did you submit all the docs?What would be the reason for no CO Contact, Are our cases so complicated or are we on the verge getting a direct grant.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

30 Mins to go and all systems will be up and running...

Lets hope for the best..

If not today, then a 48 hour wait until 4th of july..




pirata said:


> Guys,
> The DIBP systems are in maintenance:
> 
> "
> 
> Planned System Maintenance
> 
> 7:00 PM Thursday 30th June until 9:00 AM Friday 1st July 2016 AEST (GMT +10)
> 
> The following systems will become unavailable during the above times:
> 
> - ImmiAccount
> - eLodgement (Online Applications and Citizenship)
> - Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)
> - My Health Declarations (MHD)
> 
> We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause. "
> 
> So, we might have to waint until next monday.


----------



## Ashish_2574

shawnchristophervaz said:


> 30 Mins to go and all systems will be up and running...
> 
> Lets hope for the best..
> 
> If not today, then a 48 hour wait until 4th of july..


I heard DIBP works on Saturday too. Are the working tomorrow?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Its hard to say, Unless and until we witness some grants and co contacts reported by Forum members or on the tracker



Ashish_2574 said:


> I heard DIBP works on Saturday too. Are the working tomorrow?


----------



## salmangillani

18 mins to go.. YOYO!!


----------



## Vinayk089

Ive submitted my application on 27th June, the wait has started . Anyone with similar timelines as mine, let's be in touch. Good luck to those who've been waiting for grant. Hope you all receive that much awaited email soon..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Its time... But the magic didnt happen



salmangillani said:


> 18 mins to go.. YOYO!!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Friends...
Any Grants???
OR something...??


----------



## shnasj

I have received Immi Grant Notification email today 9.00 am AEST.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats..

happy to hear.. after such a long time..





shnasj said:


> I have received Immi Grant Notification email today 9.00 am AEST.


----------



## Rabbahs

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Its hard to say, Unless and until we witness some grants and co contacts reported by Forum members or on the tracker


Some members have reported to get grants on Saturday.


----------



## namqas

shnasj said:


> I have received Immi Grant Notification email today 9.00 am AEST.




Congrats !!


----------



## Rabbahs

shnasj said:


> I have received Immi Grant Notification email today 9.00 am AEST.


congratulations mate. 

Your grant bring a lot of hope to other applicants ... seem the showering of grants in the months of July is true ... your grant is fist drop of rain ... let see when storm comes


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Mechmohammed said:


> Just saw your timeline. Why did you get engineering technologist?



I applied as a Mechanical engineer,I think EA was not satisfied with my career episodes, so they offered me to take Engineering Technologist.


----------



## Ashish_2574

shnasj said:


> I have received Immi Grant Notification email today 9.00 am AEST.


Congrats... your grant was just waiting for 1st July.


----------



## andreyx108b

shnasj said:


> I have received Immi Grant Notification email today 9.00 am AEST.




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

jairichi said:


> First EA or any assessment agency does not perform employment verification for all candidates who applied for assessment. Next, EA is not a government agency that needs to be trusted by DIBP. DIBP is a federal agency and they have more responsibility than blindly following whatever is in EA report.



Hi Jai, I checked my immiaccount today and saw a mail communication to my agent.It says immi assessment commence, dated April 11th(I had seen that today). If they ask for additional documents, do you thnk that would also be mentioned in the Immiaccount?


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Congrats Shnasj.


----------



## Shaivi

shnasj said:


> I have received Immi Grant Notification email today 9.00 am AEST.


When u lodge visa?any Employment verification?if yeswhen it has been done


----------



## pras07

Congratulations Shnasj

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirata

*Got it!!!*

Guys,

GOT IT!!! I can't believe it.

I'm so so happy right now that I can barely right..... I'm on cloud 9, it feels like I'm dreaming.

I wasn't even expecting it this soon, so I'm delighted, speechless.

I really really want to thank every single member of the forum for contributing one way or another. We make it happen, this community is awesome.

I'll still be coming in every now and then, so fell free to post questions but better to send private messages, so I'll get a reminder.

Some facts:

* I provided all docs they could ask for and sometimes more than one type of proof for each category. For example, for work experience I provided offer letter, payslips (only last 3 months of current job), employment contract for all 3 companies; provided passport, digital photograph, local ID (2 types). I think the more complete and the more docsuments you submit, the faster the application will be processed.

* Frontloaded all docs

* Was contacted from CO from brisbane asking me to send PTe scores directly from pearson website (13/06/16)

* Grant came today (01/07/16). So the whole idea of at least 28 days after CO contact is not always true and there are many many factors that can influence it.

* I had no employment verification, at least not that I know of. They did not call or email me nor did they contact my current employer (not aware, but my manager would have told me). As for previous 2 employers, I'm not sure but, I think if they had called them they would also have contacted the current employer.

*THIS FORUM RULES!!!!

HANG IN THERE GUYS, some cases are more complicated than others, some countries have a higher risk, some checks are more difficult, etc etc etc. So, just have faith and it will come!.

I wish you all a speedy grant and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you guys. :fingerscrossed:

cheers and now off to celebrate, lightly before the weekend, with my wife.:tea:arty:
still got to work...

below my timelines for those on tapatalk:


Code 221112 (Management Accountant)
Points: 70
EOI (189): 19/04/2016
ITA: 11/05/2016
Visa Lodge: 03/06/2016 (all docs frontloaded)
Docs Uploaded: 07/06/2016
CO Contact (Brisbane): 13/06/2016 (requested PTE to be sent from Pearson website)
Doc. Sent to CO: 15/06/2016
GRANT for FAMILY (4): 01/07/2016


----------



## Ashish_2574

pirata said:


> Guys,
> 
> GOT IT!!! I can't believe it.
> 
> I'm so so happy right now that I can barely right..... I'm on cloud 9, it feels like I'm dreaming.
> 
> I wasn't even expecting it this soon, so I'm delighted, speechless.
> 
> I really really want to thank every single member of the forum for contributing one way or another. We make it happen, this community is awesome.
> 
> I'll still be coming in every now and then, so fell free to post questions but better to send private messages, so I'll get a reminder.
> 
> Some facts:
> 
> * I provided all docs they could ask for and sometimes more than one type of proof for each category. For example, for work experience I provided offer letter, payslips (only last 3 months of current job), employment contract for all 3 companies; provided passport, digital photograph, local ID (2 types). I think the more complete and the more docsuments you submit, the faster the application will be processed.
> 
> * Frontloaded all docs
> 
> * Was contacted from CO from brisbane asking me to send PTe scores directly from pearson website (13/06/16)
> 
> * Grant came today (01/07/16). So the whole idea of at least 28 days after CO contact is not always true and there are many many factors that can influence it.
> 
> * I had no employment verification, at least not that I know of. They did not call or email me nor did they contact my current employer (not aware, but my manager would have told me). As for previous 2 employers, I'm not sure but, I think if they had called them they would also have contacted the current employer.
> 
> *THIS FORUM RULES!!!!
> 
> HANG IN THERE GUYS, some cases are more complicated than others, some countries have a higher risk, some checks are more difficult, etc etc etc. So, just have faith and it will come!.
> 
> I wish you all a speedy grant and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you guys. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> cheers and now off to celebrate, lightly before the weekend, with my wife.:tea:arty:
> still got to work...
> 
> below my timelines for those on tapatalk:
> 
> 
> Code 221112 (Management Accountant)
> Points: 70
> EOI (189): 19/04/2016
> ITA: 11/05/2016
> Visa Lodge: 03/06/2016 (all docs frontloaded)
> Docs Uploaded: 07/06/2016
> CO Contact (Brisbane): 13/06/2016 (requested PTE to be sent from Pearson website)
> Doc. Sent to CO: 15/06/2016
> GRANT for FAMILY (4): 01/07/2016


Congratulations buddy!!! 

I hope I get the chance write email like this very soon.


----------



## zeeshan355

shnasj said:


> I have received Immi Grant Notification email today 9.00 am AEST.


WOW thtats wonderful news... u hv done it...

ur patience paid off!!

Enjoy the success and wish u the very best in future...

take care!!!!1


----------



## pranaykatta

shnasj said:


> I have received Immi Grant Notification email today 9.00 am AEST.




Hey congratulations when did you submit and when was ur last contact with co!


----------



## shnasj

Shaivi said:


> When u lodge visa?any Employment verification?if yeswhen it has been done


It happened on 8th of April.


----------



## shnasj

pranaykatta said:


> Hey congratulations when did you submit and when was ur last contact with co!


On 6th of April Co emailed me that my application is being processed.


----------



## hswadali

Hi Shnasj,
First of all Congrats for the grant, enjoy the moment.
Also, kindly throw some light regarding ur employment verificoation like how it was done. They called ur manager or u directly. As mine emp verification was done day before yesterday my manager received call,however, my previous employer didn't receive any call.

:+1::+1::+1::+1:


----------



## vikaschandra

pirata said:


> Guys,
> 
> GOT IT!!! I can't believe it.
> 
> I'm so so happy right now that I can barely right..... I'm on cloud 9, it feels like I'm dreaming.
> 
> I wasn't even expecting it this soon, so I'm delighted, speechless.
> 
> I really really want to thank every single member of the forum for contributing one way or another. We make it happen, this community is awesome.
> 
> I'll still be coming in every now and then, so fell free to post questions but better to send private messages, so I'll get a reminder.
> 
> Some facts:
> 
> * I provided all docs they could ask for and sometimes more than one type of proof for each category. For example, for work experience I provided offer letter, payslips (only last 3 months of current job), employment contract for all 3 companies; provided passport, digital photograph, local ID (2 types). I think the more complete and the more docsuments you submit, the faster the application will be processed.
> 
> * Frontloaded all docs
> 
> * Was contacted from CO from brisbane asking me to send PTe scores directly from pearson website (13/06/16)
> 
> * Grant came today (01/07/16). So the whole idea of at least 28 days after CO contact is not always true and there are many many factors that can influence it.
> 
> * I had no employment verification, at least not that I know of. They did not call or email me nor did they contact my current employer (not aware, but my manager would have told me). As for previous 2 employers, I'm not sure but, I think if they had called them they would also have contacted the current employer.
> 
> *THIS FORUM RULES!!!!
> 
> HANG IN THERE GUYS, some cases are more complicated than others, some countries have a higher risk, some checks are more difficult, etc etc etc. So, just have faith and it will come!.
> 
> I wish you all a speedy grant and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you guys. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> cheers and now off to celebrate, lightly before the weekend, with my wife.:tea:arty:
> still got to work...
> 
> below my timelines for those on tapatalk:
> 
> 
> Code 221112 (Management Accountant)
> Points: 70
> EOI (189): 19/04/2016
> ITA: 11/05/2016
> Visa Lodge: 03/06/2016 (all docs frontloaded)
> Docs Uploaded: 07/06/2016
> CO Contact (Brisbane): 13/06/2016 (requested PTE to be sent from Pearson website)
> Doc. Sent to CO: 15/06/2016
> GRANT for FAMILY (4): 01/07/2016


Congratulations to you and your family


----------



## shnasj

hswadali said:


> Hi Shnasj,
> First of all Congrats for the grant, enjoy the moment.
> Also, kindly throw some light regarding ur employment verificoation like how it was done. They called ur manager or u directly. As mine emp verification was done day before yesterday my manager received call,however, my previous employer didn't receive any call.
> 
> :+1::+1::+1::+1:


My reference letter was signed by Director of the company, but they called HR asked for my joining date, and job duties.I claimed points for Australian experience (1 Year).


----------



## vikaschandra

shnasj said:


> I have received Immi Grant Notification email today 9.00 am AEST.


Congratulations shnasj


----------



## Viaan

pirata said:


> Guys,
> 
> GOT IT!!! I can't believe it.
> 
> I'm so so happy right now that I can barely right..... I'm on cloud 9, it feels like I'm dreaming.
> 
> I wasn't even expecting it this soon, so I'm delighted, speechless.
> 
> I really really want to thank every single member of the forum for contributing one way or another. We make it happen, this community is awesome.
> 
> I'll still be coming in every now and then, so fell free to post questions but better to send private messages, so I'll get a reminder.
> 
> Some facts:
> 
> * I provided all docs they could ask for and sometimes more than one type of proof for each category. For example, for work experience I provided offer letter, payslips (only last 3 months of current job), employment contract for all 3 companies; provided passport, digital photograph, local ID (2 types). I think the more complete and the more docsuments you submit, the faster the application will be processed.
> 
> * Frontloaded all docs
> 
> * Was contacted from CO from brisbane asking me to send PTe scores directly from pearson website (13/06/16)
> 
> * Grant came today (01/07/16). So the whole idea of at least 28 days after CO contact is not always true and there are many many factors that can influence it.
> 
> * I had no employment verification, at least not that I know of. They did not call or email me nor did they contact my current employer (not aware, but my manager would have told me). As for previous 2 employers, I'm not sure but, I think if they had called them they would also have contacted the current employer.
> 
> *THIS FORUM RULES!!!!
> 
> HANG IN THERE GUYS, some cases are more complicated than others, some countries have a higher risk, some checks are more difficult, etc etc etc. So, just have faith and it will come!.
> 
> I wish you all a speedy grant and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you guys. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> cheers and now off to celebrate, lightly before the weekend, with my wife.:tea:arty:
> still got to work...
> 
> below my timelines for those on tapatalk:
> 
> 
> Code 221112 (Management Accountant)
> Points: 70
> EOI (189): 19/04/2016
> ITA: 11/05/2016
> Visa Lodge: 03/06/2016 (all docs frontloaded)
> Docs Uploaded: 07/06/2016
> CO Contact (Brisbane): 13/06/2016 (requested PTE to be sent from Pearson website)
> Doc. Sent to CO: 15/06/2016
> GRANT for FAMILY (4): 01/07/2016


Hey,

Congrats mate 

Our timeline is somehow same just two or three days diff from submitting EOI till co contact. 

Viaan


----------



## Varun_A

pirata said:


> Guys,
> 
> GOT IT!!! I can't believe it.
> 
> I'm so so happy right now that I can barely right..... I'm on cloud 9, it feels like I'm dreaming.
> 
> I wasn't even expecting it this soon, so I'm delighted, speechless.
> 
> I really really want to thank every single member of the forum for contributing one way or another. We make it happen, this community is awesome.
> 
> I'll still be coming in every now and then, so fell free to post questions but better to send private messages, so I'll get a reminder.
> 
> Some facts:
> 
> * I provided all docs they could ask for and sometimes more than one type of proof for each category. For example, for work experience I provided offer letter, payslips (only last 3 months of current job), employment contract for all 3 companies; provided passport, digital photograph, local ID (2 types). I think the more complete and the more docsuments you submit, the faster the application will be processed.
> 
> * Frontloaded all docs
> 
> * Was contacted from CO from brisbane asking me to send PTe scores directly from pearson website (13/06/16)
> 
> * Grant came today (01/07/16). So the whole idea of at least 28 days after CO contact is not always true and there are many many factors that can influence it.
> 
> * I had no employment verification, at least not that I know of. They did not call or email me nor did they contact my current employer (not aware, but my manager would have told me). As for previous 2 employers, I'm not sure but, I think if they had called them they would also have contacted the current employer.
> 
> *THIS FORUM RULES!!!!
> 
> HANG IN THERE GUYS, some cases are more complicated than others, some countries have a higher risk, some checks are more difficult, etc etc etc. So, just have faith and it will come!.
> 
> I wish you all a speedy grant and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you guys. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> cheers and now off to celebrate, lightly before the weekend, with my wife.:tea:arty:
> still got to work...
> 
> below my timelines for those on tapatalk:
> 
> 
> Code 221112 (Management Accountant)
> Points: 70
> EOI (189): 19/04/2016
> ITA: 11/05/2016
> Visa Lodge: 03/06/2016 (all docs frontloaded)
> Docs Uploaded: 07/06/2016
> CO Contact (Brisbane): 13/06/2016 (requested PTE to be sent from Pearson website)
> Doc. Sent to CO: 15/06/2016
> GRANT for FAMILY (4): 01/07/2016


does the golden email comes first? or the immiaccount?


----------



## kamalendra

almost half day gone,,, and only 2 grants so far in this forum,,, 

Congrats to both

98 days and counting


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Congrats Pirata.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

shnasj said:


> I have received Immi Grant Notification email today 9.00 am AEST.


Congrats. .. Good luck for youe future


----------



## CMSUTHAR

pirata said:


> Guys,
> 
> GOT IT!!! I can't believe it.
> 
> I'm so so happy right now that I can barely right..... I'm on cloud 9, it feels like I'm dreaming.
> 
> I wasn't even expecting it this soon, so I'm delighted, speechless.
> 
> I really really want to thank every single member of the forum for contributing one way or another. We make it happen, this community is awesome.
> 
> I'll still be coming in every now and then, so fell free to post questions but better to send private messages, so I'll get a reminder.
> 
> Some facts:
> 
> * I provided all docs they could ask for and sometimes more than one type of proof for each category. For example, for work experience I provided offer letter, payslips (only last 3 months of current job), employment contract for all 3 companies; provided passport, digital photograph, local ID (2 types). I think the more complete and the more docsuments you submit, the faster the application will be processed.
> 
> * Frontloaded all docs
> 
> * Was contacted from CO from brisbane asking me to send PTe scores directly from pearson website (13/06/16)
> 
> * Grant came today (01/07/16). So the whole idea of at least 28 days after CO contact is not always true and there are many many factors that can influence it.
> 
> * I had no employment verification, at least not that I know of. They did not call or email me nor did they contact my current employer (not aware, but my manager would have told me). As for previous 2 employers, I'm not sure but, I think if they had called them they would also have contacted the current employer.
> 
> *THIS FORUM RULES!!!!
> 
> HANG IN THERE GUYS, some cases are more complicated than others, some countries have a higher risk, some checks are more difficult, etc etc etc. So, just have faith and it will come!.
> 
> I wish you all a speedy grant and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you guys. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> cheers and now off to celebrate, lightly before the weekend, with my wife.:tea:arty:
> still got to work...
> 
> below my timelines for those on tapatalk:
> 
> 
> Code 221112 (Management Accountant)
> Points: 70
> EOI (189): 19/04/2016
> ITA: 11/05/2016
> Visa Lodge: 03/06/2016 (all docs frontloaded)
> Docs Uploaded: 07/06/2016
> CO Contact (Brisbane): 13/06/2016 (requested PTE to be sent from Pearson website)
> Doc. Sent to CO: 15/06/2016
> GRANT for FAMILY (4): 01/07/2016



Congratulation dear...Wishing you very good luck for future.


----------



## CMSUTHAR

Hey Any update for 1st July?..

I hope they are not lifting Score for Mechanical Engineering to from 60 to 65.

I created EOI yesterday with 55 points and I shall reach 60 by next month end by completing 8 years of experience.

My only concern is I have added my parents additionally as dependent and it should not be reason to delay invitation.


----------



## pallavidhar

Congrats to all those who got the grants. Hope July brings more grants for all of you. 

I have submitted my EOI on May 13 th. In the process of getting all the docs ready.When is the next invitation round going to be held ? July 6 th ? Also, when are the forms , 80 and 1221, be updated ? I still see 2015 at the bottom. In case I get an ITA next week, should I be downloading the same forms ? 

Thanks in advance 












QUOTE=CMSUTHAR;10513322]Congratulation dear...Wishing you very good luck for future.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations to all who have received Grants. 
Best of Luck to all who are waiting for that.


----------



## sarbjass

Congrats to all who received the golden email. Good luck to those who are eagerly waiting for the same including me.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

Australian elections are tomorrow. 
It is possible that some DIPB officials are roped in for elections duty


----------



## abhishek.gupta

congrats to all who the grant today !!!!


----------



## anurag.gupta81

Hi,

i just called up the Help Desk number of DIBP.
The lady mentioned that there is nothing required from your side, and hopefuly you should be hearing some good news from us. There is a limitation of number of people we allow in the country, which you might not be aware of, hence the delay has happened. We just ended a financial year.

So you should be hearing some good news shortly.

Now i am keeping my fingers crossed, seeing the outcome of couple of people.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## balweet

Haapy New Year everyone. ... Hope we all get through this month! !!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## agokarn

Good news people !
2 invitation rounds in July... 6th and 20th July...
SKillselect site just got an update.


----------



## anurag.gupta81

agokarn said:


> Good news people !
> 2 invitation rounds in July... 6th and 20th July...
> SKillselect site just got an update.


Good. so it's every 1st and 3rd wednesday they are sending the request.


----------



## Satya S

Congratulation to all who received the Grant email and wishing Good luck to those who are eagerly waiting for the golden email just like me 
--
Visa application - processing from GSM Brisbane (DIBP)
25 Dec 2015: EOI for 189 
21 Jan 2016: Invitation 189
22 Feb 2016: Visa lodged
28 Feb 2016: Medical
05 Mar 2016: Spouse Medical
18 Apr 2016: CO Contacted for additional information (Form 80, Spouce - English Proficiency and Qatar PCC) 
08 May 2016: Submitted the requested information 
XX XX 2016: Waiting for Grant


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Ashish_2574 said:


> I heard DIBP works on Saturday too. Are the working tomorrow?


You are correct we have observed the same but tomorrow is Elections there so the possibility is very minimal.. rest as we all say no one can predict DIBP.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Hi Jai, I checked my immiaccount today and saw a mail communication to my agent.It says immi assessment commence, dated April 11th(I had seen that today). If they ask for additional documents, do you thnk that would also be mentioned in the Immiaccount?


Yes similar communication email stating what all documents are required with CO details


----------



## MissionAus_2016

anurag.gupta81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i just called up the Help Desk number of DIBP.
> The lady mentioned that there is nothing required from your side, and hopefuly you should be hearing some good news from us. There is a limitation of number of people we allow in the country, which you might not be aware of, hence the delay has happened. We just ended a financial year.
> 
> So you should be hearing some good news shortly.
> 
> Now i am keeping my fingers crossed, seeing the outcome of couple of people.:fingerscrossed:


Hey .. Can you also please share if the lady who answered your phone checked your application or just a gave a general response


----------



## jschopra

abhishek.gupta said:


> Australian elections are tomorrow.
> It is possible that some DIPB officials are roped in for elections duty


Elections is a holiday for everyone. Because it is compulsory to cast your vote in Australia. So I'm quite sure DIBP will be off tomorrow.


----------



## anurag.gupta81

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Hey .. Can you also please share if the lady who answered your phone checked your application or just a gave a general response


She checked all my information. Took my Passport number and then scanned through the system. Then she commented that "should hear some Good News from us"

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dakshch

So DIBP would send out 2600 invites on 6th July and then another 1300 in third week.

Shouldn't they just first focus on clearing applications from 2015 and first quarter of 2k16 ?? Why add on to the existing burden of workload ?? I know the revenues that come in with new applications is a reason but that's outright stupid.


----------



## kaju

jschopra said:


> Elections is a holiday for everyone. Because it is compulsory to cast your vote in Australia. So I'm quite sure DIBP will be off tomorrow.


No, its not a holiday here in Australia tomorrow. 

It is of course a Saturday so many people won't be working, but those that are will simply take time sometime during the day to vote - polling booths are open from 8am to 6pm. There are also early votes by post or in person, absent votes, etc.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

anurag.gupta81 said:


> She checked all my information. Took my Passport number and then scanned through the system. Then she commented that "should hear some Good News from us"
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Your dates and mine similar with same category so this makes me even more optimistic..
thanks for sharing the info.

All the best!!


----------



## jschopra

kaju said:


> No, its not a holiday here in Australia tomorrow.
> 
> It is of course a Saturday so many people won't be working, but those that are will simply take time sometime during the day to vote - polling booths are open from 8am to 6pm. There are also early votes by post or in person, absent votes, etc.


Well I have never been happier in being wrong. This gives us reason to look out for the golden mail tomorrow also.


----------



## hi2guru

Hello Friends, 

I and my wife received the grant today morning after a wait of almost 120 days on Visa lodge. It has been a great journey so far with you guys.
Timeline in my signature. Will need sometime to get rid of the adrenaline pump.


----------



## BARDIYA

hi2guru said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I and my wife received the grant today morning after a wait of almost 120 days on Visa lodge. It has been a great journey so far with you guys.
> Timeline in my signature. Will need sometime to get rid of the adrenaline pump.


Congratulations.. Enjoy the moment!! 

Lodged 489(tas) on 23rd March 2016, Co contacted 4th may for cv.. Waiting for grant


----------



## anurag.gupta81

hi2guru said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I and my wife received the grant today morning after a wait of almost 120 days on Visa lodge. It has been a great journey so far with you guys.
> Timeline in my signature. Will need sometime to get rid of the adrenaline pump.


Congrats buddy


----------



## sarbjass

hi2guru said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I and my wife received the grant today morning after a wait of almost 120 days on Visa lodge. It has been a great journey so far with you guys.
> Timeline in my signature. Will need sometime to get rid of the adrenaline pump.


Congrats guru.

Wish you all the best for you future. You are the third person in this forum who received golden email on a very special day.


----------



## yadavtinu

*EA Assessment*

I got a response from EA and I need help in this. I do not know how to proceed now.

The response is "This Career Episode does not provide enough description of your Engineering activities. Please rewrite this Career Episode keeping in mind the ANZSCO definition of Mechanical Engineer (ANZSCO 233512). Please also ensure that you describe exactly what you have done, how you have done it and why. Also remove all Diagrams, equations, pictures, equations etc."

Any mechanical engineer, who wants to help me in this. I am in dire need.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Sometimes disappointment sometimes happiness.. this is LIFE

Why I am saying this now as I called today again to DIBP.. lady checked my application and said you have already given us few calls and need to wait patiently as application is getting actively assessed.. 

What they are checking and processing since last 125 days only GOD knows and what I know is need to continue waiting and enjoy other's party, dont know when folks will celebrate my GRANT party

Folks is there any negativity in calling them frequently, lets say in 15 days time. I have called them thrice till date so any impact??


----------



## abhishek.gupta

anurag.gupta81 said:


> She checked all my information. Took my Passport number and then scanned through the system. Then she commented that "should hear some Good News from us"
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


PLease let us know the number for DIPB adelade


----------



## abhishek.gupta

jschopra said:


> Elections is a holiday for everyone. Because it is compulsory to cast your vote in Australia. So I'm quite sure DIBP will be off tomorrow.


JS do you have number for GSM Adelaide

I am dialing 0061 1300 364 613 but not getting through


----------



## kawal_547

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Sometimes disappointment sometimes happiness.. this is LIFE
> 
> Why I am saying this now as I called today again to DIBP.. lady checked my application and said you have already given us few calls and need to wait patiently as application is getting actively assessed..
> 
> What they are checking and processing since last 125 days only GOD knows and what I know is need to continue waiting and enjoy other's party, dont know when folks will celebrate my GRANT party
> 
> Folks is there any negativity in calling them frequently, lets say in 15 days time. I have called them thrice till date so any impact??


My honest advice, do not call them again.

This will show as why u r impatient, & why cant u wait even when told.

just wait, Im sure it will land soon .

Also, u can try deactivating ISD as an option.


----------



## jschopra

abhishek.gupta said:


> JS do you have number for GSM Adelaide
> 
> I am dialing 0061 1300 364 613 but not getting through


I guess its a central no. for DIBP. Its not particular for Adelaide or Brisbane.

It is +61 7 3136 7000


----------



## kawal_547

abhishek.gupta said:


> JS do you have number for GSM Adelaide
> 
> I am dialing 0061 1300 364 613 but not getting through


Adelaide or Brisbane do not have seperate numbers,

Common number for both which is DIBP Number.

+61 7 3136 7000


----------



## CMSUTHAR

@Yadavtibu: Please mention the Engineering activities that you have commenced in the career episode, You must have summery table where you are claiming the skillset. Please understand that precisely and frame your Episode around prooving those skills.


----------



## tikki2282

pirata said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> GOT IT!!! I can't believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so so happy right now that I can barely right..... I'm on cloud 9, it feels like I'm dreaming.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't even expecting it this soon, so I'm delighted, speechless.
> 
> 
> 
> I really really want to thank every single member of the forum for contributing one way or another. We make it happen, this community is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll still be coming in every now and then, so fell free to post questions but better to send private messages, so I'll get a reminder.
> 
> 
> 
> Some facts:
> 
> 
> 
> * I provided all docs they could ask for and sometimes more than one type of proof for each category. For example, for work experience I provided offer letter, payslips (only last 3 months of current job), employment contract for all 3 companies; provided passport, digital photograph, local ID (2 types). I think the more complete and the more docsuments you submit, the faster the application will be processed.
> 
> 
> 
> * Frontloaded all docs
> 
> 
> 
> * Was contacted from CO from brisbane asking me to send PTe scores directly from pearson website (13/06/16)
> 
> 
> 
> * Grant came today (01/07/16). So the whole idea of at least 28 days after CO contact is not always true and there are many many factors that can influence it.
> 
> 
> 
> * I had no employment verification, at least not that I know of. They did not call or email me nor did they contact my current employer (not aware, but my manager would have told me). As for previous 2 employers, I'm not sure but, I think if they had called them they would also have contacted the current employer.
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS FORUM RULES!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> HANG IN THERE GUYS, some cases are more complicated than others, some countries have a higher risk, some checks are more difficult, etc etc etc. So, just have faith and it will come!.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all a speedy grant and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you guys. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> cheers and now off to celebrate, lightly before the weekend, with my wife.:tea:arty:
> 
> still got to work...
> 
> 
> 
> below my timelines for those on tapatalk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code 221112 (Management Accountant)
> 
> Points: 70
> 
> EOI (189): 19/04/2016
> 
> ITA: 11/05/2016
> 
> Visa Lodge: 03/06/2016 (all docs frontloaded)
> 
> Docs Uploaded: 07/06/2016
> 
> CO Contact (Brisbane): 13/06/2016 (requested PTE to be sent from Pearson website)
> 
> Doc. Sent to CO: 15/06/2016
> 
> GRANT for FAMILY (4): 01/07/2016




Congrats Pirata. Can you share what do you mean by PTE score from website. Isn't it a PTE score pdf? Or is it something else.


----------



## apbalamani

Hi guys,

I came to know that Australia is currently under financial year ending period , June and July and they will ramp up again in August for granting visas. Is that news true? because our visa processing period falls under this time as I submitted our visa application on April 26th and yet to finish the average time frame of 3 months. If the news is correct, will the team take another 2 more months for processing the visa application excluding June and July? If anyone has idea, please share.

Thanks,
Arun

263111 : Computer network and system engineer
PTE : 65+
04-04-16 : ACS positive outcome
05-04-16 : EOI Submit (189) 65 Points 
21-04-16 :Invitation received
26-04-16 : Visa Lodged and paid and uploaded all docs including PCC,PTE,passport,experience letters,payslips,education certificates
02-05-16 : Medicals 
09-05-16 : CO Contact for PTE website result
10-05-16 : Requested data given
Current status: Assessment in progress


----------



## jschopra

apbalamani said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I came to know that Australia is currently under financial year ending period , June and July and they will ramp up again in August for granting visas. Is that news true? because our visa processing period falls under this time as I submitted our visa application on April 26th and yet to finish the average time frame of 3 months. If the news is correct, will the team take another 2 more months for processing the visa application excluding June and July? If anyone has idea, please share.
> 
> Thanks,
> Arun
> 
> 263111 : Computer network and system engineer
> PTE : 65+
> 04-04-16 : ACS positive outcome
> 05-04-16 : EOI Submit (189) 65 Points
> 21-04-16 :Invitation received
> 26-04-16 : Visa Lodged and paid and uploaded all docs including PCC,PTE,passport,experience letters,payslips,education certificates
> 02-05-16 : Medicals
> 09-05-16 : CO Contact for PTE website result
> 10-05-16 : Requested data given
> Current status: Assessment in progress


Hi Arun,

The new year started from today. They have already ramped up the process. Don't worry. You'll hear the good news soon.


----------



## apbalamani

Hi jschopra,

Thanks for the quick response. So will they count June as processing period ? If not,do we need to add that time frame to our waiting period again?


----------



## MissionAus_2016

kawal_547 said:


> My honest advice, do not call them again.
> 
> This will show as why u r impatient, & why cant u wait even when told.
> 
> just wait, Im sure it will land soon .
> 
> Also, u can try deactivating ISD as an option.


I understand your advice is correct but I am just wondering why can't we even follow-up on our application, specially when their normal processing timelines have exceeded and nothing came from their side. Even we have give them the documents, hard earned money and on top of that precious time in waiting for finalization of application.

Anyways thanks for the advice buddy.. Patience is the key but the lock has changed actually so lets see if the key works:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kawal_547

jitinbhasin21 said:


> I understand your advice is correct but I am just wondering why can't we even follow-up on our application, specially when their normal processing timelines have exceeded and nothing came from their side. Even we have give them the documents, hard earned money and on top of that precious time in waiting for finalization of application.
> 
> Anyways thanks for the advice buddy.. Patience is the key but the lock has changed actually so lets see if the key works:fingerscrossed:


Jitin, 

They also say that their time lines vary from case to case.

So you can not be sure as what stage your case is in.

May be it is under special security checks which does not fall under any time frame. 

So be positive and relax.

All the best.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## sursrk

Hi, guy's I'm very new to this forum! Just joined yesterday! I don't understand, someone quoting CO Brisbane ! someone Co Adelaide !...what's the difference?


----------



## jairichi

It is a standard mail* sent to say that your application is under process with a high probability that it is assigned to a CO. If all documents are uploaded and no employment verification is needed you can expect a quick grant in the coming days. Good luck.
* Not everyone receives this email even though their application is being processed.


Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Hi Jai, I checked my immiaccount today and saw a mail communication to my agent.It says immi assessment commence, dated April 11th(I had seen that today). If they ask for additional documents, do you thnk that would also be mentioned in the Immiaccount?


----------



## jairichi

sursrk said:


> Hi, guy's I'm very new to this forum! Just joined yesterday! I don't understand, someone quoting CO Brisbane ! someone Co Adelaide !...what's the difference?


There are two offices in Australia that process General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa applications. One is located in Brisbane and the other at Adelaide. CO refers to Case Officer.


----------



## sursrk

jairichi said:


> There are two offices in Australia that process General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa applications. One is located in Brisbane and the other at Adelaide. CO refers to Case Officer.


Thanks mate,

I want to add some of my details like u added in this forum "Primary applicant - Spouse
261313 - Software Engineer
08/02/2016 - ACS +ve
---------------------------
01/04/2017 - IED"

How to put the same here?


----------



## jairichi

sursrk said:


> Thanks mate,
> 
> I want to add some of my details like u added in this forum "Primary applicant - Spouse
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 08/02/2016 - ACS +ve
> ---------------------------
> 01/04/2017 - IED"
> 
> How to put the same here?


It might be that you cannot do so as you are relatively new with less posts in this forum. Have a look,
Click on *Welcome Sursrk *at top right hand corner
Click on *Customer Profile *just below star/s if you have or just below log out button
Click on *Edit Signature *on left hand tab.


----------



## sarbjass

sursrk said:


> Thanks mate,
> 
> I want to add some of my details like u added in this forum "Primary applicant - Spouse
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 08/02/2016 - ACS +ve
> ---------------------------
> 01/04/2017 - IED"
> 
> How to put the same here?


You can add your signature. Go to the profile then then will be an option of signature. Add all the details there.


----------



## yadavtinu

CMSUTHAR said:


> @Yadavtibu: Please mention the Engineering activities that you have commenced in the career episode, You must have summery table where you are claiming the skillset. Please understand that precisely and frame your Episode around prooving those skills.


Can you help me in this?
I can send you my Career episode


----------



## jschopra

apbalamani said:


> Hi jschopra,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. So will they count June as processing period ? If not,do we need to add that time frame to our waiting period again?


Yes absolutely. Processing period doesn't reset if the new year starts. If that was the case, a lot of people including me would be real upset. We can't go back to 0 after waiting 125 days. So don't worry. You can start counting from the day you made the payment.


----------



## yadavtinu

Can you help me in my CDR?
if you can send me a sample that will be very helpful. My email ID is <*SNIP*> 

*Please don't post personal information such as email addresses - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## abhishek.gupta

as per immitracker 4 grants given today.
I am sure there would be more that have been yet to be updated on tracker.
may be visa holders are in a celebratory mood ... 
but the trend is clear ... we seem to be correct in our assumption that july will be the month for all those who are waiting for a long time....

lets wait for next week now and pray to god ..


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats buddy...

Hoping for this day...



pirata said:


> Guys,
> 
> GOT IT!!! I can't believe it.
> 
> I'm so so happy right now that I can barely right..... I'm on cloud 9, it feels like I'm dreaming.
> 
> I wasn't even expecting it this soon, so I'm delighted, speechless.
> 
> I really really want to thank every single member of the forum for contributing one way or another. We make it happen, this community is awesome.
> 
> I'll still be coming in every now and then, so fell free to post questions but better to send private messages, so I'll get a reminder.
> 
> Some facts:
> 
> * I provided all docs they could ask for and sometimes more than one type of proof for each category. For example, for work experience I provided offer letter, payslips (only last 3 months of current job), employment contract for all 3 companies; provided passport, digital photograph, local ID (2 types). I think the more complete and the more docsuments you submit, the faster the application will be processed.
> 
> * Frontloaded all docs
> 
> * Was contacted from CO from brisbane asking me to send PTe scores directly from pearson website (13/06/16)
> 
> * Grant came today (01/07/16). So the whole idea of at least 28 days after CO contact is not always true and there are many many factors that can influence it.
> 
> * I had no employment verification, at least not that I know of. They did not call or email me nor did they contact my current employer (not aware, but my manager would have told me). As for previous 2 employers, I'm not sure but, I think if they had called them they would also have contacted the current employer.
> 
> *THIS FORUM RULES!!!!
> 
> HANG IN THERE GUYS, some cases are more complicated than others, some countries have a higher risk, some checks are more difficult, etc etc etc. So, just have faith and it will come!.
> 
> I wish you all a speedy grant and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you guys. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> cheers and now off to celebrate, lightly before the weekend, with my wife.:tea:arty:
> still got to work...
> 
> below my timelines for those on tapatalk:
> 
> 
> Code 221112 (Management Accountant)
> Points: 70
> EOI (189): 19/04/2016
> ITA: 11/05/2016
> Visa Lodge: 03/06/2016 (all docs frontloaded)
> Docs Uploaded: 07/06/2016
> CO Contact (Brisbane): 13/06/2016 (requested PTE to be sent from Pearson website)
> Doc. Sent to CO: 15/06/2016
> GRANT for FAMILY (4): 01/07/2016


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Thanks..

You have lifted our Hopes...



anurag.gupta81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i just called up the Help Desk number of DIBP.
> The lady mentioned that there is nothing required from your side, and hopefuly you should be hearing some good news from us. There is a limitation of number of people we allow in the country, which you might not be aware of, hence the delay has happened. We just ended a financial year.
> 
> So you should be hearing some good news shortly.
> 
> Now i am keeping my fingers crossed, seeing the outcome of couple of people.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jschopra

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Congrats buddy...
> 
> Hoping for this day...


Shawn,

What's happening mate? No happiness for us?
I'm planning to call on Monday afternoon.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Hi Chopra..

Nothing is happening..

You are first in que ...

So lets pray and hope you get your grant soon and i will follow,,..






jschopra said:


> Shawn,
> 
> What's happening mate? No happiness for us?
> I'm planning to call on Monday afternoon.


----------



## Sush1

We are all in queue Chopra Sahab and Shawn.

Its been 91 days today since Visa Lodge.



shawnchristophervaz said:


> Hi Chopra..
> 
> Nothing is happening..
> 
> You are first in que ...
> 
> So lets pray and hope you get your grant soon and i will follow,,..


----------



## apbalamani

jschopra said:


> Yes absolutely. Processing period doesn't reset if the new year starts. If that was the case, a lot of people including me would be real upset. We can't go back to 0 after waiting 125 days. So don't worry. You can start counting from the day you made the payment.


That's cool. Thanks again for the response.


----------



## samsonk76

Does this mean that the people who did not get the 'delay mails' are still being processed?



aussieby2016 said:


> grants have dried down for the moment.....all who have received delay/processing mail would generally receive their grant in or after the first week of July.....


----------



## dakshch

Sush1 said:


> We are all in queue Chopra Sahab and Shawn.
> 
> 
> 
> Its been 91 days today since Visa Lodge.




207 days.. Can't even see the end of the queue from where i am seeing


----------



## indiedude

Congratulations..


----------



## abhishek.gupta

dakshch said:


> 207 days.. Can't even see the end of the queue from where i am seeing


hi .. have followed up with DIBP may be that could help


----------



## Sush1

My Prayers are with you. May you get the Grant soon.




dakshch said:


> 207 days.. Can't even see the end of the queue from where i am seeing


----------



## Arnab2014

*2016 Quota*

Hi All, 
I was going through the blogs , and I noticed , for some of the cases , CO has replied stating there are limited quota's so the process is slow . 

My question is : Do they mean 2015-2016 quota is all saturated and so they will be moved to 2016-2017 cycle or does it mean , specifically 2015-2016 quota is shrinking and they would accommodate only the best ones and rest all would be rejected .

Any hints ? Ideas ?

Regards,
Arnab Mondal.


----------



## anurag.gupta81

Can someone share the list of Applicants? Mentioning the grant for those people who got today.

Can we colour code them in a different colour per month so we can see where we are,. how many of us go through each month.


----------



## jairichi

Arnab2014 said:


> Hi All,
> I was going through the blogs , and I noticed , for some of the cases , CO has replied stating there are limited quota's so the process is slow .
> 
> My question is : Do they mean 2015-2016 quota is all saturated and so they will be moved to 2016-2017 cycle or does it mean , specifically 2015-2016 quota is shrinking and they would accommodate only the best ones and rest all would be rejected .
> 
> Any hints ? Ideas ?
> 
> Regards,
> Arnab Mondal.


There will not be rejections. Just relax.


----------



## sarbjass

samsonk76 said:


> Does this mean that the people who did not get the 'delay mails' are still being processed?


What I assume, people who sends the status email to DIBP were only received delayed mails.


----------



## sarbjass

anurag.gupta81 said:


> Can someone share the list of Applicants? Mentioning the grant for those people who got today.
> 
> Can we colour code them in a different colour per month so we can see where we are,. how many of us go through each month.


I think most of the people who are using the forum are also using my immigration tracker simultaneously. And through immigration https://myimmitracker.com/en we can easily track the desired information.


----------



## funnybond4u

sarbjass said:


> What I assume, people who sends the status email to DIBP were only received delayed mails.


I got the delay email though I didn't send any email to DIBP neither I called them.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

hi2guru said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I and my wife received the grant today morning after a wait of almost 120 days on Visa lodge. It has been a great journey so far with you guys.
> Timeline in my signature. Will need sometime to get rid of the adrenaline pump.


Congratulations to you and your family Guru


----------



## vikaschandra

sarbjass said:


> What I assume, people who sends the status email to DIBP were only received delayed mails.


Not all of them who sent emails to DIBP for status check got the delay email. It happened to be received by very few people from 189,190 and 489 sub class. Not sure on what basis it was sent out to the applicants but definitely DIBP must have had something in mind for doing so.


----------



## Arnab2014

Ya, thanks .Just loosing nerves . Patience is the only option .:|


----------



## zeeshan355

kaju said:


> No, its not a holiday here in Australia tomorrow.
> 
> It is of course a Saturday so many people won't be working, but those that are will simply take time sometime during the day to vote - polling booths are open from 8am to 6pm. There are also early votes by post or in person, absent votes, etc.


It is good to hear from ppl. living and excersing their votes, rather than wild guesses.

Thanks Kaju...

Lets b positive and expect golden mail train with loads of grants for all waiting for long time.

:boxing::boxing::boxing:
:juggle::juggle::juggle:
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## pirata

Varun_A said:


> does the golden email comes first? or the immiaccount?


Not sure what you mean, but I received the grant mail before checking the IMMI account because I wasn't expecting the grant.

But, for my EOI the ITA was available on skillselect before I got the email. But in both cases the difference is only a few minutes.


----------



## arjun09

Viaan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We have created a whats app group for people who have lodged the visa and waiting for a decision. Please PM me your number if you are interested.
> 
> Lets try and help each other
> 
> Cheers
> Viaan


<*SNIP*> *Please don't post personal information (use PMs) -see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

261313 Software Engineer (60 pts)
Invitation - 21 Jan 2016
Visa Lodged - 25 feb 2016
CO Contact for Form 80, PCC- 15 Mar 2016
Submitted docs - 30 Mar 2016
No Employment Verification yet
Grant - ??? Still waiting...


----------



## pirata

tikki2282 said:


> Congrats Pirata. Can you share what do you mean by PTE score from website. Isn't it a PTE score pdf? Or is it something else.


When you take the PTE there is an option to let PTE send the score directly to DIBP. What I did initially was send the PDF report (attach to my application) rather than sending it directly through PTE.

It is the same report, but if PTE itself sends the score directly to DIBP then they are sure that it is not fake


----------



## Viaan

arjun09 said:


> <*SNIP*> *Please don't post personal information (use PMs) -see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*
> 
> 261313 Software Engineer (60 pts)
> Invitation - 21 Jan 2016
> Visa Lodged - 25 feb 2016
> CO Contact for Form 80, PCC- 15 Mar 2016
> Submitted docs - 30 Mar 2016
> No Employment Verification yet
> Grant - ??? Still waiting...


Please don't post your numbers over here its against the rules. Please PM me

Thanks

Viaan


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

jairichi said:


> It is a standard mail* sent to say that your application is under process with a high probability that it is assigned to a CO. If all documents are uploaded and no employment verification is needed you can expect a quick grant in the coming days. Good luck.
> * Not everyone receives this email even though their application is being processed.



Thanks jai, my agent did not inform me till today. I was checking the mail box in my immiaccount and had seen this mail.


----------



## tikki2282

pirata said:


> When you take the PTE there is an option to let PTE send the score directly to DIBP. What I did initially was send the PDF report (attach to my application) rather than sending it directly through PTE.
> 
> 
> 
> It is the same report, but if PTE itself sends the score directly to DIBP then they are sure that it is not fake




Great. Thanks for the clarification. What if i have already sent that way back when I enrolled for PTE, is there any option to send it again?


----------



## jairichi

tikki2282 said:


> Great. Thanks for the clarification. What if i have already sent that way back when I enrolled for PTE, is there any option to send it again?


You can just upload a notarized color copy of the report in your immiaccount.


----------



## tikki2282

jairichi said:


> You can just upload a notarized color copy of the report in your immiaccount.




Thanks


----------



## jairichi

tikki2282 said:


> Thanks


In addition, you do not have to worry. That PTE report will always be accessible to DIBP.


----------



## two2

Dear Seniors, 

I need your advice on EOI. 

In my previous organization, I worked for 6 years in the same department but at 6 different positions (lateral movements). In my EOI, should I mention only last position with the total tenure, or should I add all positions one by one in EOI. 

Note: My experience letter states all 6 positions with respective duration clearly mentioned. 

Your advice will be highly appreciated. 

Rgds/T2


----------



## Mechmohammed

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> I applied as a Mechanical engineer,I think EA was not satisfied with my career episodes, so they offered me to take Engineering Technologist.


Hmmm. Can you please share your CPD and CDR? I'm in the same dilemma as most of my experience is as a technician even though I am a Mechanical Engineer.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

One thing that I noted in today's VISA grant holders(reported in myimmitracker) that 3 out of 4 applicants were those who were waiting either since 2015 or early 2016. 

So this could be an indication that DIBP is clearing those guys first who have been waiting since very long, which is a good thing actually !!


----------



## Rabbahs

jitinbhasin21 said:


> One thing that I noted in today's VISA grant holders(reported in myimmitracker) that 3 out of 4 applicants were those who were waiting either since 2015 or early 2016.
> 
> So this could be an indication that DIBP is clearing those guys first who have been waiting since very long, which is a good thing actually !!


It might be merely a coincidence, they issue grant only when they are satisfied.


----------



## Mechmohammed

pirata said:


> Not sure what you mean, but I received the grant mail before checking the IMMI account because I wasn't expecting the grant.
> 
> But, for my EOI the ITA was available on skillselect before I got the email. But in both cases the difference is only a few minutes.


What's ITA?


----------



## Rabbahs

Mechmohammed said:


> What's ITA?


I think, invitation


----------



## aus-here-i-come

Mechmohammed said:


> What's ITA?


I think it's Invitation To Apply (ITA).


----------



## Rabbahs

aus-here-i-come said:


> I think it's Invitation To Apply (ITA).


oh yeah, invitation to apply make more sense


----------



## aus-here-i-come

Did anybody got grant?


----------



## Rabbahs

aus-here-i-come said:


> Did anybody got grant?


check https://myimmitracker.com/


----------



## kanz12

156 days.


----------



## Rahul1809

Hi folks ,can some body help to
Let me know if Singapore pcc can only be done once CO will request


----------



## agokarn

Rahul1809 said:


> Hi folks ,can some body help to
> Let me know if Singapore pcc can only be done once CO will request


my understanding is that PCC is independent activity and need not wait for CO request. I have got my India PCC done in advance even before lodgement


----------



## pras07

Rahul1809 said:


> Hi folks ,can some body help to
> Let me know if Singapore pcc can only be done once CO will request


Yes for Singapore you need request from CO. Singapore people will not give you until you show them request letter. So wait for CO to ask this then with hat letter you can initiate process.

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Prash2533

two2 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I need your advice on EOI.
> 
> In my previous organization, I worked for 6 years in the same department but at 6 different positions (lateral movements). In my EOI, should I mention only last position with the total tenure, or should I add all positions one by one in EOI.
> 
> Note: My experience letter states all 6 positions with respective duration clearly mentioned.
> 
> Your advice will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Rgds/T2


If your experience letter states all 6 positions with respective duration clearly mentioned, you also mention the same in EOI. You have the supporting documents and I believe all those positions will be relevant to your code.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Rabbahs said:


> It might be merely a coincidence, they issue grant only when they are satisfied.


Another coincidence that 3 out of 4 visas issues were from Adelaide team(could be 4th one also but it was not mentioned)


----------



## shjuthani

Hi Guys,

Below are my timelines:
ACS Applied: 14-06-2016
ACS Received +ve: 27-06-2016
EOI applied: 01-07-2016

ANZO code: 263111 (Network and Systems Engineer)

Total Score: 60 points (189) 65 Points (NSW -190) applied

Will I get invite in July 6th invitation round? What are the chances?

Senior members pls help.

Thanks


----------



## Abhi6060

shjuthani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> 
> ACS Applied: 14-06-2016
> 
> ACS Received +ve: 27-06-2016
> 
> EOI applied: 01-07-2016
> 
> 
> 
> ANZO code: 263111 (Network and Systems Engineer)
> 
> 
> 
> Total Score: 60 points (189) 65 Points (NSW -190) applied
> 
> 
> 
> Will I get invite in July 6th invitation round? What are the chances?
> 
> 
> 
> Senior members pls help.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




DIBP have quota to send invitation for each occupation every month. The chances are less to get it in July with 60 points. But you should get it by August end. If they send more number of invitation in 263111 category, then you might get. Expect by August end. For 189.
As for 190, it depends on state requirement and it can't be predicted.


----------



## shjuthani

Abhi6060 said:


> DIBP have quota to send invitation for each occupation every month. The chances are less to get it in July with 60 points. But you should get it by August end. If they send more number of invitation in 263111 category, then you might get. Expect by August end. For 189.
> As for 190, it depends on state requirement and it can't be predicted.


How much quota defined for 263111? Can you share any link suggesting quota for each occupation?


----------



## Migindian

Acs applied - 19th jun 2016 
Acs result - 27th jun 2016
EOI submitted - 1st july 2016 with 70 points in software engineering anzsco code.

1. When can i expect my invite ? 

2. How much time would i get to apply visa?

3. My engagement is next week and marriage is next month..should i update my EOI once i get engaged ?

4. If i get married before visa processing , should i tell co about this ? Or, is it ok to take my spouse in partner visa at later point of time ?
Please suggest.


----------



## Abhi6060

Migindian said:


> Acs applied - 19th jun 2016
> Acs result - 27th jun 2016
> EOI submitted - 1st july 2016 with 70 points in software engineering anzsco code.
> 
> 1. When can i expect my invite ?
> 
> 2. How much time would i get to apply visa?
> 
> 3. My engagement is next week and marriage is next month..should i update my EOI once i get engaged ?
> 
> 4. If i get married before visa processing , should i tell co about this ? Or, is it ok to take my spouse in partner visa at later point of time ?
> Please suggest.




1-with 70 points, you should get invitation in next round. 
2-60 days after receiving invitation. 
3-not necessarily. 
4-up to you, inform the CO if you want to take your wife with you, you can inform later on, too. Depends when you want to take your wife along with you.


----------



## Abhi6060

shjuthani said:


> How much quota defined for 263111? Can you share any link suggesting quota for each occupation?




https://www.acacia-au.com/occupational-ceilings-announced-for-2016-17.php

There were about 1900 invitation for 263111 for 2015-16, reduced by 28% for 2016-17. It's now around 1400.


----------



## Migindian

Thanks abhi6060


----------



## AnVio

Not true. U just need to show your receipt of migration fee paid to demonstrate what the PCC is for to the COC at CID. I did not. Do not wait for CO. It wastes your time.


----------



## AnVio

pras07 said:


> Rahul1809 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks ,can some body help to
> Let me know if Singapore pcc can only be done once CO will request
> 
> 
> 
> Yes for Singapore you need request from CO. Singapore people will not give you until you show them request letter. So wait for CO to ask this then with hat letter you can initiate process.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5
Click to expand...

Not true. U just need to show your receipt of migration fee paid to demonstrate what the PCC is for to the COC at CID. I did not. Do not wait for CO. It wastes your time.


----------



## andreyx108b

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Another coincidence that 3 out of 4 visas issues were from Adelaide team(could be 4th one also but it was not mentioned)




Brisbane seems to be a smaller team.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul1809

Thanks for the clarification , one more thing if you guys can hep to clarify , I do have minimum 60 points with 6.5 in Pte . Can I file for Eoi for Anzaco code 2631111(computer network and system Eng) visa class 189 or still
I have to achieve 7 each in ielts or PTE


----------



## Abhi6060

Rahul1809 said:


> Thanks for the clarification , one more thing if you guys can hep to clarify , I do have minimum 60 points with 6.5 in Pte . Can I file for Eoi for Anzaco code 2631111(computer network and system Eng) visa class 189 or still
> I have to achieve 7 each in ielts or PTE




Since you have scored 60 points and basic requirement of English, which you have. Go ahead and file EOI.


----------



## drp

*Query on points calculation*

Hi ,
One of my friend has the following point
Age-25 points
work experience - 14yrs - 15 points
Qualification - B.E- 15 points
Sister having PR is in Sydney - 5 points (Not sure whether this applicable ) 

He is in Software testing and hence he can apply for 190 visa only.

My questions are,
1) Can he claim sibiling points for applying for 190 visa?
1)For applying for NSW state sponsorship, is this enough(including sibling points it is 60) or he should do PTE and get 10 more points?

Experts pls help.


----------



## Abhi6060

drp said:


> Hi ,
> 
> One of my friend has the following point
> 
> Age-25 points
> 
> work experience - 14yrs - 15 points
> 
> Qualification - B.E- 15 points
> 
> Sister having PR is in Sydney - 5 points (Not sure whether this applicable )
> 
> 
> 
> He is in Software testing and hence he can apply for 190 visa only.
> 
> 
> 
> My questions are,
> 
> 1) Can he claim sibiling points for applying for 190 visa?
> 
> 1)For applying for NSW state sponsorship, is this enough(including sibling points it is 60) or he should do PTE and get 10 more points?
> 
> 
> 
> Experts pls help.




There's no sibling points for subclass 190 visa. And your friend has to take either PTE or IELTS. It's prerequisite.


----------



## hswadali

Hi friends,

I dropped mail to [email protected] on 21st June 2016 regarding the status of my visa application and received following mail on 27th June 2016

''This email confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required. Your patience is appreciated.''

Further, my employment was verified the very next I received reply from GSM.allocated I.e on 28th June 2016.
Is it a coincident or processing of my application was really started only after I sent them mail.

Anzsco code: 263111
Visa 189 lodged date:5th April 2016
All docs uploaded: 8th April 2016
IMMI Assessment Commence Mail: 20th April 2016


----------



## nskarthik4u

hi i got Engineers Australia assessment on january 12th 2016
EOI submitted on jan 23rd 2016.
189 visa lodged on march 1st
submitted all documents including PCC on march 13th
co from brisbane allocated on 21st march 2016
Medical submitted on 31st march
employee verification done on 19th april
till now no reply from Immigration please tell me when can i get grant


----------



## hswadali

nskarthik4u said:


> hi i got Engineers Australia assessment on january 12th 2016
> EOI submitted on jan 23rd 2016.
> 189 visa lodged on march 1st
> submitted all documents including PCC on march 13th
> co from brisbane allocated on 21st march 2016
> Medical submitted on 31st march
> employee verification done on 19th april
> till now no reply from Immigration please tell me when can i get grant


I think you should call DIBP regarding the status of your application.


----------



## tarun_87

Hi Friends, 

Thanks for all your earlier replies. I called the Adelaide office last week and asked about the status of my application. The officer there informed me that my review date is in a couple of weeks, but did not give me an exact review date. But, my AFP Police cleareance also expires in 2 weeks. So would they be reviewing just before my PCC expires, do they get a notification that my PCC is expiring? If they review my application after my PCC expires they would ask for a new PCC and that would again delay my grant by several weeks  

189 Visa Lodged- 09/02/2016
C/O requested Form 80- 26/02/2016
Form 80 submitted- 29/02/2016
C/O acknowledged recieving Form 80- 05/04/2016.
Grant - ???? Still waiting


----------



## pon.saravanan

Rahul1809 said:


> Thanks for the clarification , one more thing if you guys can hep to clarify , I do have minimum 60 points with 6.5 in Pte . Can I file for Eoi for Anzaco code 2631111(computer network and system Eng) visa class 189 or still
> I have to achieve 7 each in ielts or PTE



Please go ahead and file EOI. If possible try to get a better score (after applying EOI) in English also. If you get 65 points in PTE then you can update your EOI to gain more points. If your points upgrade in future, then the updated date will be taken as your EOI date.

Best of luck.


----------



## Meissam

Abhi6060 said:


> DIBP have quota to send invitation for each occupation every month. The chances are less to get it in July with 60 points. But you should get it by August end. If they send more number of invitation in 263111 category, then you might get. Expect by August end. For 189.
> As for 190, it depends on state requirement and it can't be predicted.


I don't agree with you mate. so far there is no announcement about what are the occupations in 2016-2017 year programme that are subject to pro rata arrangment. In 2015-2016 2631** invitation was not on pro rata so whether 60 poniters will have chance to be invited or not highlty depends on what is the proportion of applicants with 65+ points. If those are not in majority, 60 pointers shall well receive invitations. However if there are loads of applicants with 65+ points, 60s hardly get an invite since occupation ceiling of 2631** is not large. 
NB- I'm not an immigration expert but just offered my personal opinion.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

andreyx108b said:


> Brisbane seems to be a smaller team.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct.. and those whose applications are with Brisbane are more to prone to delays


----------



## MissionAus_2016

hswadali said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I dropped mail to [email protected] on 21st June 2016 regarding the status of my visa application and received following mail on 27th June 2016
> 
> ''This email confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required. Your patience is appreciated.''
> 
> Further, my employment was verified the very next I received reply from GSM.allocated I.e on 28th June 2016.
> Is it a coincident or processing of my application was really started only after I sent them mail.
> 
> Anzsco code: 263111
> Visa 189 lodged date:5th April 2016
> All docs uploaded: 8th April 2016
> IMMI Assessment Commence Mail: 20th April 2016


It could be both coincidence or giving them reminder worked. As it's quite possible that when ever we do follow-ups for any thing the person/dept considers the follow-ups and then start acting on it.

Infact it happnened with me too with DIBP. When I called them on 7th June DIBP person said CO has not come back to your case and will leave a note for CO for the same. Then when I called back again on 22nd June DIBP person said that after you last called on 7th, CO came back to your case and started processing. 

So it's quite eminent that DIBP also misses the applications and at times needs a reminder to bring our files up and start processing.


----------



## pkhedkar07

Hello Everyone,

I have a query about my wife's PCC...

1. We have been married since Jan 2015. We have a marriage certificate issued by local authority.
2. My passport has my old address and currently I am staying at a rental address both of which are under same police station. So I applied for my PCC at my passport office mentioning my current address and produced proofs like rent agreement, electricity bill (in landlord's name) and phone bill(in my name). To my surprise my PCC was issued immediately.

Now, I need to get my wife's PCC done. The problem is my wife has her passport issued by other passport office(not same as mine) and was issued before marriage so has her father's address. Police verification was done when her passport was issued in 2010.
Spouse name is not aded on her passport and is also not added on my passport.

Now, I decided to apply for her PCC mentioning she is married but her present/permanent address is same as her father's address which is on the passport. I am applying at the same passport office from where her passport was issued.

This is to avoid delay it would cause if I mention her address as our present address as there are no proofs in her name and would need to be created. Also, our current residence is under different passport office than the one where her passport was issued.

Now, I am little concerned if the authorities will ask why she is still staying at her father's address even after marriage? We are planning to say that as husband is on touring job and her father's office is closer to her work location, she is staying there since May 2015 (our marriage happened in Jan 2015).

Any idea or experiences if this can cause us trouble. Please let me know your thoughts if I have made a mistake or any suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## pkhedkar07

Also, any idea if passport offices have a way to track that both husband and wife have applied for PCC even though we are applying at different passport offices from where our passports have been issued.


----------



## dk_bose

pkhedkar07 said:


> Also, any idea if passport offices have a way to track that both husband and wife have applied for PCC even though we are applying at different passport offices from where our passports have been issued.


I went through exact same situation as follows,

1) while filled my wife's application, I put her martial status single which doesn't matter at the end. Because PCC only contain passport number (not even address) and tell whether the person has any criminal records or not.

2) officer came for verification and took all documents of my wife (ration card, voter card etc which were issued at her parent address). He didn't ask or nobody spoke about marriage. Bingo!!

3) after 5 days got a message from psk that PCC is ready to be collected.

In my opinion, PCC should emphasise on criminal records not marital status and all. UK police did exactly the same. They ask for just passport number and compared the same in their records for any crime, then issued PCC quickly. 

Hope it helps. If need more info send me PM.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## maglev

ear members,

aout employment and unemployment question,
what is the best approach to answer this question in my case where i started my employments while i was still student during summer holidays at university?
in other words, there is overlapping between university and employment in some casual jobs, 
should i include education between these jobs as unemplyment? or gap?
for instance during summer 2008 , i was a salesman then after holidays i was back to uni as a student then summer 2009 i worked as a customer service then after summer iam back to university as a student...
they were 2 jobs each of a one month length.
i donot know if i should break down the whole education period to smaller periods and insert those jobs in between , or list the whole period as unemployment/student then mention there is an exception of two minor jobs?


thanks for ur help


----------



## OZ-IMMI

maglev said:


> ear members,
> 
> aout employment and unemployment question,
> what is the best approach to answer this question in my case where i started my employments while i was still student during summer holidays at university?
> in other words, there is overlapping between university and employment in some casual jobs,
> should i include education between these jobs as unemplyment? or gap?
> for instance during summer 2008 , i was a salesman then after holidays i was back to uni as a student then summer 2009 i worked as a customer service then after summer iam back to university as a student...
> they were 2 jobs each of a one month length.
> i donot know if i should break down the whole education period to smaller periods and insert those jobs in between , or list the whole period as unemployment/student then mention there is an exception of two minor jobs?
> 
> 
> thanks for ur help


depending on your ANZ code, your experience before graduation may not be counted - since i don't have detailed information, you need to check if they are even your degree related.


----------



## maglev

OZ-IMMI said:


> depending on your ANZ code, your experience before graduation may not be counted - since i don't have detailed information, you need to check if they are even your degree related.


iam not claiming any points for experience, iam engineer . However, in form 80 they ask u to list all employments&unemployments even casual/part time jobs or volunteer work....i already mentioned those in visa application , but here in form 80 details must be successive in ur timeline with no gaps


----------



## Shaivi

Any grant????


----------



## vikaschandra

Shaivi said:


> Any grant????


its too early


----------



## pras07

One reported. He got at 3:40am IST 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## poorikanna

Called up Brisbane office today - Assessment in progress and CO will get back to me in case they need anything else. Patience is needed. Its been more than a month since I gave them the docs required and they are still assessing? Keeping my fingers crossed.

21/01/2016 - ACS +ve - Analyst Programmer (261311)
19/02/2016 - EOI submitted
09/03/2016 - Invitation Received
65 - # of points
No points claimed for spouse experience
24/03/2016 - 189 Applied
24/03/2016 - Payment and document upload
27/03/2016 - PCC Upload
18/04/2016 - CO Contact - Form 80 for both, UK PCC for hubby and Detailed Employment Reference for me
02/05/2016 - Change of address and contact number for me since I came to Australia
06/05/2016 - Submitted all requested docs + some more salary slips
27/06/2016 - Change of address and contact number for all since family joined me
No CO contact till now
Grant - God only knows


----------



## vish555

Good Morning All , 

Planning to lodge Visa today . Just wanted to what is the immediate step after clicking on Apply Visa from Skill Select .


----------



## MsmSoe

Got the golden email for me and my partner today! Praise the Lord! ☺☺ To those who are waiting, all the best and don't get discouraged, you'll get yours even before you know it...... 

233914: Engineering Technologist

17/02/16*Invitation
20/02/16*Visa Lodged/Documents uploaded
26/02/16*Medical clearance
01/03/16*CO contact
02/03/16*SG PCC
11/03/16*PCC/Form 80/1221 uploaded
04/07/16 Grant!*


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations


----------



## Shaivi

People were expecting rain of grant in july even i was among them but dont know what happened to dibp??


----------



## Shaivi

MsmSoe said:


> Got the golden email for me and my partner today! Praise the Lord! ☺☺ To those who are waiting, all the best and don't get discouraged, you'll get yours even before you know it......
> 
> 233914: Engineering Technologist
> 
> 17/02/16*Invitation
> 20/02/16*Visa Lodged/Documents uploaded
> 26/02/16*Medical clearance
> 01/03/16*CO contact
> 02/03/16*SG PCC
> 11/03/16*PCC/Form 80/1221 uploaded
> 04/07/16 Grant!*


Congratulations any employment verifcation?


----------



## Prash2533

MsmSoe said:


> Got the golden email for me and my partner today! Praise the Lord! ☺☺ To those who are waiting, all the best and don't get discouraged, you'll get yours even before you know it......
> 
> 233914: Engineering Technologist
> 
> 17/02/16*Invitation
> 20/02/16*Visa Lodged/Documents uploaded
> 26/02/16*Medical clearance
> 01/03/16*CO contact
> 02/03/16*SG PCC
> 11/03/16*PCC/Form 80/1221 uploaded
> 04/07/16 Grant!*


Congrats


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

MsmSoe said:


> Got the golden email for me and my partner today! Praise the Lord! ☺☺ To those who are waiting, all the best and don't get discouraged, you'll get yours even before you know it......
> 
> 233914: Engineering Technologist
> 
> 17/02/16*Invitation
> 20/02/16*Visa Lodged/Documents uploaded
> 26/02/16*Medical clearance
> 01/03/16*CO contact
> 02/03/16*SG PCC
> 11/03/16*PCC/Form 80/1221 uploaded
> 04/07/16 Grant!*


Congrats MsmSoe. I am also an Engineering Technologist.


----------



## hustaa

Congratulations.

I saw you were requested for form 80 and 1221.
Did you notice that there was a 'provide character assessment' link in your account and when did it disappear?



MsmSoe said:


> Got the golden email for me and my partner today! Praise the Lord! ☺☺ To those who are waiting, all the best and don't get discouraged, you'll get yours even before you know it......
> 
> 233914: Engineering Technologist
> 
> 17/02/16*Invitation
> 20/02/16*Visa Lodged/Documents uploaded
> 26/02/16*Medical clearance
> 01/03/16*CO contact
> 02/03/16*SG PCC
> 11/03/16*PCC/Form 80/1221 uploaded
> 04/07/16 Grant!*


----------



## advait1989

Good morning Everyone,

I just got the grant email for me and my partner at 11:20 AEST.

Skill I applied for Analyst Programmer.
I am an onshore Applicant.
Points : 75
70 points for myself with 9 in PTE & five points for my partner on the skill list.

Date of Visa Lodge : 01 May 2016
CO Granted 05 May 2016 
Had not Uploaded a single document.
He had given us a checklist of all documents relevant to me, that way I didnt submit anything more or less.
Docs Submitted : 28 May 2016
Grant : 04 July 2016

Didnt make a single call/email during this entire process.

Any queries please ask me in terms of skill accessment, de facto partner in PR, PTE etc.

My grant is hope for a lot of people, the same way others I saw getting grant and built up my hopes, You guys can do the same with mine 


All the best


----------



## ramani127

Finally, I received the Grant email today



Very happy to know.


Thanks


----------



## aussieby2016

Congratulations all.....enjoy the feeling....


----------



## hswadali

Congrats..enjoy the moment.

Kindly share your timelines and whether your employment was verified or not.


----------



## advait1989

hswadali said:


> Congrats..enjoy the moment.
> 
> Kindly share your timelines and whether your employment was verified or not.


Although I had one year relevant work experience, I did not claim the points to avoid this whole hassle of employment verification.

They didnt ask me any documents for that, But I declared it in my form 80.


----------



## advait1989

Today looks like a day many people get their grants, So hopefully if not today, in the next few days and weeks, there are a lot of grants.


----------



## nill

Hi Guys, 

I have been a silent reader all this time. Would like to let you know I just received the grant email. Please see further details below:

Visa Subclass: 189
ANZSCO: 263111
ITA and Applied: 19 May 2016
CO Contact (GSM Adelaide): 31 May 2016 (request for Medicals and 1221)
Grant: 04 July 2016.

Wish you guys all the best and hope everyone gets the grant soon.


----------



## BARDIYA

ramani127 said:


> Finally, I received the Grant email today
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy to know.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations and plus share your time line when you have time.. 

Lodged 489(tas) on 23rd March 2016, Co contacted 4th may for cv.. Waiting for grant


----------



## dufferdev

Hello Friends...

Thanks a lot for all your support... 
I am glad to say that we got the Golden Email at 7.00AM today morning....

Finally the wait is over... we received our Grant under Visa 189....


----------



## BARDIYA

nill said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been a silent reader all this time. Would like to let you know I just received the grant email. Please see further details below:
> 
> Visa Subclass: 189
> ANZSCO: 263111
> ITA and Applied: 19 May 2016
> CO Contact (GSM Adelaide): 31 May 2016 (request for Medicals and 1221)
> Grant: 04 July 2016.
> 
> Wish you guys all the best and hope everyone gets the grant soon.


Congratulations.. What's your point? 

Lodged 489(tas) on 23rd March 2016, Co contacted 4th may for cv.. Waiting for grant


----------



## pras07

dufferdev said:


> Hello Friends...
> 
> Thanks a lot for all your support...
> I am glad to say that we got the Golden Email at 7.00AM today morning....
> 
> Finally the wait is over... we received our Grant under Visa 189....


Congratulations. 
Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## dinusubba

dufferdev said:


> Hello Friends...
> 
> Thanks a lot for all your support...
> I am glad to say that we got the Golden Email at 7.00AM today morning....
> 
> Finally the wait is over... we received our Grant under Visa 189....


Congrats  As per your timeline it looks like a direct grant ! Awesome


----------



## dufferdev

pras07 said:


> Congratulations.
> Sent from my Nexus 5


Hi,

Thanks a lot... 

My timelines as under:

Nationality:India

ANZSCO Code:252411

Occupation Name:Occupational Therapist

Total Points:70

Lodgement Date:01/05/2016

Documents Uploaded (comments):All expect Health for me and my partner

CO Contact or Direct Grant:CO CONTACT and Ask for my Health and partners Health, PCC and English competency

CO Contact Date (if any):10/05/2016

Responded to CO date (if any):16/05/2016

Grant Date:04/07/2016

Onshore/Offshore:Offshore

CO Team:Adelaide

Days to Visa Grant:64

Days to CO contact (if any):9

Days to grant after CO contact:55

Did you apply through an Agent?:No

Points claimed for work experience?:15

Employment verification:No


----------



## dufferdev

dinusubba said:


> Congrats  As per your timeline it looks like a direct grant ! Awesome


Hi,

Thanks a lot... No it was not a direct grant... CO Contacted... I have shared my timelines in details...


----------



## dinusubba

dufferdev said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks a lot... No it was not a direct grant... CO Contacted... I have shared my timelines in details...


Thanks a lot for the timeline update. Just a small question. When CO asked for PCC and Medicals, once it is done have you just clicked the Information Provided button or sent an email as well ?


----------



## Mechmohammed

MsmSoe said:


> Got the golden email for me and my partner today! Praise the Lord! ☺☺ To those who are waiting, all the best and don't get discouraged, you'll get yours even before you know it......
> 
> 233914: Engineering Technologist
> 
> 17/02/16*Invitation
> 20/02/16*Visa Lodged/Documents uploaded
> 26/02/16*Medical clearance
> 01/03/16*CO contact
> 02/03/16*SG PCC
> 11/03/16*PCC/Form 80/1221 uploaded
> 04/07/16 Grant!*


Congrats man! May I know which field do you belong to?


----------



## dufferdev

pras07 said:


> Congratulations.
> Sent from my Nexus 5


Thanks a lot


----------



## dufferdev

dinusubba said:


> Thanks a lot for the timeline update. Just a small question. When CO asked for PCC and Medicals, once it is done have you just clicked the Information Provided button or sent an email as well ?


Hi

I clicked on the button as well as sent an email to the CO who contacted me saying I have updated the information.

A general piece of advise...

AS SOON AS YOU RECEIVE YOUR INVITE, PLEAE GO FOR YOUR PCC AND MEDICALS and SUBMIT the application for getting your grant process a bit faster.


----------



## omij

*No contact from CO yet*

Hello guys,

I lodge my application on 16th June, 2016. Is it usual that CO din't contact me yet?

*Please check signatures for timeline


----------



## Mechmohammed

Hey guys! So, here's the thing. I wanted to know if the AHC, or DIBP for that matter, will verify our tax documents? For example, form 26AS etc. The reason I'm asking this is because I worked part time at a company while working full time at another. The 'full time' one wasn't related to my field therefore I don't want to mention that. However, 'part time' one is related to my field but I used to get salary in cash, unlike the other. I have the salary certificate for that. Now, my form 26as shows only my full time employer as he was the one who was deducting my taxes and submitting to the IT dept. Will there be a problem since I'm willing to mention only my part time employer whose name won't reflect anywhere in the IT database? Anybody having any experience in this matter or something similar?

Please help. #dilemma


----------



## Shaivi

omij said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I lodge my application on 16th June, 2016. Is it usual that CO din't contact me yet?
> 
> *Please check signatures for timeline


We have lodge visa on 18/4 stil no co contact...status application recive...its all about your luck


----------



## Shaivi

dufferdev said:


> Hello Friends...
> 
> Thanks a lot for all your support...
> I am glad to say that we got the Golden Email at 7.00AM today morning....
> 
> Finally the wait is over... we received our Grant under Visa 189....


When u lodge visa?any employment verification?update us plz


----------



## divtej

Hello everyone

After such a long wait, we have received the golden email today. Received the grant for subclass 189!

I hope everyone receives their grants soon!!


----------



## dinusubba

divtej said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> After such a long wait, we have received the golden email today. Received the grant for subclass 189!
> 
> I hope everyone receives their grants soon!!


Congrats


----------



## raman123456

Industrial Engineer || 60 points || 233511 

25-09-2015 || EOI Submitted (189)
22-11-2015 || EOI Invite 
17-01-2016 || Visa Lodge
05-02-2016 || CO Contact Additional Documents Required
11-02-2016 || Additional Document Submitted
08-06-2016 || CALLED DIBP FOR APPLICATION STATUS.. BUT THEY JUST SAY IT IS IN-PROCESS AND WILL RESULTED SOON BY CO

04-07-2016 || STILL WAITING FOR GRANT


contacted employers (past and current), But no employment verification done

KINDLY GUIDE WHAT TO DO NEXT.......................... ?????????????


----------



## kaustuv

*No information - Applied on January 8, 2016*

Hi All,

My wife have applied for 189 visa on January 8, 2016 from onshore but yet to receive any reply/information. In the DIBP website the status is application received, also she haven't received any mail for CO allocation too. I have called them few times, but they mentioned that it's still under processing and they don't have further information ( today they mentioned over phone that in case the documents gets verified by the third party, it takes sometime longer time ).  My wife have not claimed any points from employment. 

Any idea what's happening or if anything could be done? 

Also I am planning to go out of Australia for few weeks mostly at the end of this monthlane:, would it impact my application process?

Moreover I have to move to Sydney from Brisbane, if I update my address would it impact?

My questions may sound quite silly, but I am very much worried now. All help and suggestions would be highly appreciated.


----------



## omij

Thanks for the info. Any communication from your side about status?


----------



## rayner.lopez

Happy to inform , that, I have received the grant today..


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

rayner.lopez said:


> Happy to inform , that, I have received the grant today..


Congrats Rayner.Lopez, at what time did you receive your grant.


----------



## kamalendra

congrats to all who recd the grant today,,, seems good start of july,,,, hope the number of grants increases everyday


----------



## dufferdev

Shaivi said:


> When u lodge visa?any employment verification?update us plz


Hi

my time lines are in my signature.


----------



## rayner.lopez

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Congrats Rayner.Lopez, at what time did you receive your grant.


received at 8:15 , UAE time


----------



## Shaivi

divtej said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> After such a long wait, we have received the golden email today. Received the grant for subclass 189!
> 
> I hope everyone receives their grants soon!!


Congrats..
Can u share your date of visa lodge and timeline plz


----------



## Shaivi

rayner.lopez said:


> Happy to inform , that, I have received the grant today..


Congrats
Can u plz update your timeline


----------



## raman123456

Industrial Engineer || 60 points || 233511 

25-09-2015 || EOI Submitted (189)
22-11-2015 || EOI Invite 
17-01-2016 || Visa Lodge
05-02-2016 || CO Contact Additional Documents Required
11-02-2016 || Additional Document Submitted
08-06-2016 || CALLED DIBP FOR APPLICATION STATUS.. BUT THEY JUST SAY IT IS IN-PROCESS AND WILL RESULTED SOON BY CO

04-07-2016 || STILL WAITING FOR GRANT


contacted employers (past and current), But no employment verification done

KINDLY GUIDE WHAT TO DO NEXT.......................... ?????????????


----------



## starwin4u

*Baby Born*

Hi Guys,

Baby Born on 1st July '16, Now running here and there for BC and Passport.


----------



## anurag.gupta81

starwin4u said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Baby Born on 1st July '16, Now running here and there for BC and Passport.


Congrats for your promotion.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Hi , can I consider Immi assessment commence mail as CO contact?. My agent received the mail on 11th April and no additional docs were requested.


----------



## kapoor.neha

Hi,

I called up DIBP today after 105 days of visa lodge, the lady at the other end was just not interested in taking details on my case. She just asked when did you apply, when were you last contacted and then a generic answer they might be working on your case. I insisted her to take my details and check my case and then she did that and came back with a same response that assessment is in progress which even i am aware of, if anything else is required you will be contacted. You only need to wait. I tried again to get a clear status so I said I have already completed 90 days as per your service standard still how long will it take. I was been told that those are just the generic timeline, we have few files from the last one year. the only thing you need to do is wait and in case of any other requirement you will be contacted.

At the end I felt it was useless calling them and god knows when I would receive the visa.


----------



## apoorvc

Hi mate 

Congrats for the Grant, Can you please confirm that any employment verification was done 

or Is it a direct grant ? 

Cheers


----------



## kamalendra

I kkep following your updates, as i lodged 3 days after u,,,,, no grants for march applicants till now after july 1,,,, lets keep hope,,, all the best to all of us 




kapoor.neha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I called up DIBP today after 105 days of visa lodge, the lady at the other end was just not interested in taking details on my case. She just asked when did you apply, when were you last contacted and then a generic answer they might be working on your case. I insisted her to take my details and check my case and then she did that and came back with a same response that assessment is in progress which even i am aware of, if anything else is required you will be contacted. You only need to wait. I tried again to get a clear status so I said I have already completed 90 days as per your service standard still how long will it take. I was been told that those are just the generic timeline, we have few files from the last one year. the only thing you need to do is wait and in case of any other requirement you will be contacted.
> 
> At the end I felt it was useless calling them and god knows when I would receive the visa.


----------



## apoorvc

Hi mate 

Congrats for the Grant, Can you please confirm that any employment verification was done 

or Is it a direct grant ? :confused2:

Cheers




nill said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been a silent reader all this time. Would like to let you know I just received the grant email. Please see further details below:
> 
> Visa Subclass: 189
> ANZSCO: 263111
> ITA and Applied: 19 May 2016
> CO Contact (GSM Adelaide): 31 May 2016 (request for Medicals and 1221)
> Grant: 04 July 2016.
> 
> Wish you guys all the best and hope everyone gets the grant soon.


----------



## Shaivi

How many grants noted on immi account ..i do not have that account so....
Hope we all who are waiting would get our grant soon...no grant for me today i guess..


----------



## dufferdev

*Please guide me for the next step*

Hi,

I received my Grant under 189 today. Can someone guide me what is the next procedure ?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## civil189

Nice no of grants today
Congratulations to all of you
Happy to see such a no after a long time



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kapoor.neha

kamalendra said:


> I kkep following your updates, as i lodged 3 days after u,,,,, no grants for march applicants till now after july 1,,,, lets keep hope,,, all the best to all of us


Hi Kamalendra,

the only thing that we can do is keep hope and nothing else..I dont when we would be writing a happy mail on this forum..


----------



## cvsalunkhe

mmon said:


> Thank you for creating the group. ... will be applying on Tuesday once I get my funds since the invitation took me by surprise


hi 
Can you help me with engineering episodes sample ??


----------



## kanz12

7 grants thus far for today as per IMMI Tracker. 158 days and waiting.


----------



## sol79

dufferdev said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my Grant under 189 today. Can someone guide me what is the next procedure ?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


You're through mate! There's no other procedure now, but to move to Oz (or make a short trip before the IED on your grant).
All the very best!


----------



## dakshch

kanz12 said:


> 7 grants thus far for today as per IMMI Tracker. 158 days and waiting.




210 days and still nothing


----------



## GSSinOZ

dufferdev said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my Grant under 189 today. Can someone guide me what is the next procedure ?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Congratulations!!. Once you have received grant just verify the details in VEVO SYSTEM. Check this link for more details https://gssinoz.wordpress.com


You just have to pack you bags and go!!.. If course lot of planning required to travel.


----------



## subashv

*Grant Received*

I cannot belive this!!! I got my grant today at 11:30 A.M I.S.T. As many others, I have been a silent follower of this forum. 

Visa Lodged : 17 th Feb 2016
Software Engineer
All Documents Uploaded including PCC: 17 th Feb 2016
Medicals: 25 th Feb 2016
CO COntact: Never
Employment Verification: 24 th June 2016
Grant: 04 th July 2016

It has been an anxious and painful wait as I have resigned from my Job on May 6th 2016 hoping to get the visa in 3 months. I updated immi account with this information on June 1st 2016. And my employment verification happened on 24 th June 2016. I sent an email to gsm.allocated on June 1st and received a reply on June 17 th that my application is under progress. I even called DIBP three times and received common reply.

Thanks everyone for sharing their experiences and valuable information which helped me to better understand the process of DIBP..

Now, planning to Fly lane: !!!


----------



## jschopra

kapoor.neha said:


> Hi Kamalendra,
> 
> the only thing that we can do is keep hope and nothing else..I dont when we would be writing a happy mail on this forum..


You'll be writing it soon. Don't worry. Keep up the hopes and spirit


----------



## MissionAus_2016

divtej said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> After such a long wait, we have received the golden email today. Received the grant for subclass 189!
> 
> I hope everyone receives their grants soon!!


Many Congratulations Buddy.. 

I also lodged visa on 26th Feb and waiting and hopeful now to get the GRANT soon.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

subashv said:


> I cannot belive this!!! I got my grant today at 11:30 A.M I.S.T. As many others, I have been a silent follower of this forum.
> 
> Visa Lodged : 17 th Feb 2016
> Software Engineer
> All Documents Uploaded including PCC: 17 th Feb 2016
> Medicals: 25 th Feb 2016
> CO COntact: Never
> Employment Verification: 24 th June 2016
> Grant: 04 th July 2016
> 
> It has been an anxious and painful wait as I have resigned from my Job on May 6th 2016 hoping to get the visa in 3 months. I updated immi account with this information on June 1st 2016. And my employment verification happened on 24 th June 2016. I sent an email to gsm.allocated on June 1st and received a reply on June 17 th that my application is under progress. I even called DIBP three times and received common reply.
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing their experiences and valuable information which helped me to better understand the process of DIBP..
> 
> Now, planning to Fly lane: !!!


Many congratulations specially getting the GRANT timely within 3 months.. All the best for future now..


----------



## MissionAus_2016

After a very long time we are witnessing so much happiness here in this thread. This is a very great feeling.

Congratulations to ALL who have got VISAs and All the best to all who have been waiting and I am one of them. 

Hope we all waiting guys gets VISA within this week or max to max within this month..

Keep the prayers ON !!


----------



## dufferdev

GSSinOZ said:


> Congratulations!!. Once you have received grant just verify the details in VEVO SYSTEM. Check this link for more details https://gssinoz.wordpress.com
> 
> 
> You just have to pack you bags and go!!.. If course lot of planning required to travel.


Hi

Thanks for your reply. I checked on VEVO and it gave me correct details.

The grant itself is my VISA ? I can book tickets on my grant ?
Or do I have to go to VISA office in India for Biometric, VISA Stamp, etc ?


----------



## sol79

dufferdev said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I checked on VEVO and it gave me correct details.
> 
> The grant itself is my VISA ? I can book tickets on my grant ?
> Or do I have to go to VISA office in India for Biometric, VISA Stamp, etc ?


The grant is your visa. Australia does not stamp visas on passports anymore for 189/190. Carry a printout of your grant while flying out.


----------



## 1168298

Congrats to everyone who received grants. This thread has now more energy and hope. Best of luck to everyone waiting.


----------



## Sush1

Chopra Sahab,

How are you ? Did you call DIBP. I was stuck on the line for long time but was no contact made.

Regards



jschopra said:


> You'll be writing it soon. Don't worry. Keep up the hopes and spirit


----------



## anurag.gupta81

Sush1 said:


> Chopra Sahab,
> 
> How are you ? Did you call DIBP. I was stuck on the line for long time but was no contact made.
> 
> Regards


Sush - I called up on Friday and the lady responded positively and the line also got connected at once.

It is really frustrating to keep on waiting.


----------



## sol79

Sush1 said:


> Chopra Sahab,
> 
> How are you ? Did you call DIBP. I was stuck on the line for long time but was no contact made.
> 
> Regards


Sush - I'm really hoping you post the good news of your grant soon. Considering our application dates, we're due to get ours soon


----------



## vikaschandra

dufferdev said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my Grant under 189 today. Can someone guide me what is the next procedure ?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Congratulations Dev. Chevk the visa details on the VEVO nothing else just plan, book fly


----------



## Sush1

I think as it is start of a new week in new month that too in new year 
many people would have been calling. 



anurag.gupta81 said:


> Sush - I called up on Friday and the lady responded positively and the line also got connected at once.
> 
> It is really frustrating to keep on waiting.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

there are 8 grants today on immitracker and 5 on friday ...
friends i think we were correct in our assumption


----------



## indiedude

*congrats*



subashv said:


> I cannot belive this!!! I got my grant today at 11:30 A.M I.S.T. As many others, I have been a silent follower of this forum.
> 
> Visa Lodged : 17 th Feb 2016
> Software Engineer
> All Documents Uploaded including PCC: 17 th Feb 2016
> Medicals: 25 th Feb 2016
> CO COntact: Never
> Employment Verification: 24 th June 2016
> Grant: 04 th July 2016
> 
> It has been an anxious and painful wait as I have resigned from my Job on May 6th 2016 hoping to get the visa in 3 months. I updated immi account with this information on June 1st 2016. And my employment verification happened on 24 th June 2016. I sent an email to gsm.allocated on June 1st and received a reply on June 17 th that my application is under progress. I even called DIBP three times and received common reply.
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing their experiences and valuable information which helped me to better understand the process of DIBP..
> 
> Now, planning to Fly lane: !!!


congratulations!!!


----------



## GSSinOZ

dufferdev said:


> GSSinOZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!. Once you have received grant just verify the details in VEVO SYSTEM. Check this link for more details https://gssinoz.wordpress.com
> 
> 
> You just have to pack you bags and go!!.. If course lot of planning required to travel.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I checked on VEVO and it gave me correct details.
> 
> The grant itself is my VISA ? I can book tickets on my grant ?
> Or do I have to go to VISA office in India for Biometric, VISA Stamp, etc ?
Click to expand...

The grant is the VISA. Take the print out when you go for immigration in India. You can book your tickets and fly.. Where are you up to? Sydney or Melbourne?


----------



## raman123456

Industrial Engineer || 60 points || 233511 

25-09-2015 || EOI Submitted (189)
22-11-2015 || EOI Invite 
17-01-2016 || Visa Lodge
05-02-2016 || CO Contact Additional Documents Required
11-02-2016 || Additional Document Submitted
08-06-2016 || CALLED DIBP FOR APPLICATION STATUS.. BUT THEY JUST SAY IT IS IN-PROCESS AND WILL RESULTED SOON BY CO

04-07-2016 || STILL WAITING FOR GRANT


contacted employers (past and current), But no employment verification done

KINDLY GUIDE WHAT TO DO NEXT.......................... ?????????????


----------



## andreyx108b

kanz12 said:


> 7 grants thus far for today as per IMMI Tracker. 158 days and waiting.




For sc 189 - 9

Sc 190- 9a


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

kaustuv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife have applied for 189 visa on January 8, 2016 from onshore but yet to receive any reply/information. In the DIBP website the status is application received, also she haven't received any mail for CO allocation too. I have called them few times, but they mentioned that it's still under processing and they don't have further information ( today they mentioned over phone that in case the documents gets verified by the third party, it takes sometime longer time ).  My wife have not claimed any points from employment.
> 
> Any idea what's happening or if anything could be done?
> 
> Also I am planning to go out of Australia for few weeks mostly at the end of this monthlane:, would it impact my application process?
> 
> Moreover I have to move to Sydney from Brisbane, if I update my address would it impact?
> 
> My questions may sound quite silly, but I am very much worried now. All help and suggestions would be highly appreciated.


Kaustuv if you are traveling to India for more than 14 days update DIBP about the temporary address in India via form 929 or directly on my immiaccount under update us link. 

No impact whatsoever with change in address.


----------



## rayner.lopez

apoorvc said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Congrats for the Grant, Can you please confirm that any employment verification was done
> 
> or Is it a direct grant ?
> 
> 
> Cheers


It was not direct as PCC was not provided initially..I didn't have verification


----------



## sol79

vikaschandra said:


> Kaustuv if you are traveling to India for more than 14 days update DIBP about the temporary address in India via form 929 or directly on my immiaccount under update us link.
> 
> No impact whatsoever with change in address.


Hi Vikas,
On a similar note, my 189 visa will be expiring soon. I don;t plan on using the BVB visa since I need to travel overseas for a couple of months. Any idea if this update would delay my application? Thanks.


----------



## jschopra

Sush1 said:


> Chopra Sahab,
> 
> How are you ? Did you call DIBP. I was stuck on the line for long time but was no contact made.
> 
> Regards


Hi mate,

Same here. Tried calling a few times. Didn't get through. Then the office was closed as it was 4pm AEST already. Will try again tomorrow.

Maybe it was luck that wants me to wait till tomorrow when I get my grant 

Best of luck to you too. Hopefully, this week gives us the good news.


----------



## vikaschandra

Shaivi said:


> How many grants noted on immi account ..i do not have that account so....
> Hope we all who are waiting would get our grant soon...no grant for me today i guess..


I presume you mean myimmitracker and not immiaccount as immiaccount is separate for each applicant. 

Best wishes with your application


----------



## dufferdev

GSSinOZ said:


> The grant is the VISA. Take the print out when you go for immigration in India. You can book your tickets and fly.. Where are you up to? Sydney or Melbourne?


Hi

Thanks for your reply. I am planning mostly to Melbourne


----------



## theonerox

Finally good to see dry days getting over in the forum..

@Chopra saab, Mangal ko Mangal hoga.. I get the feel, tomorrow is your day..

ANZSCO: 261311, Analyst Programmer (75 Points)
ACS applied: 7 Nov 2015
ACS +ve: 12 Nov 2015
PTE:A: 90,90,90,90: 25 Feb 2016
EOI: 26 Feb 2016
ITA: 8 Mar 2016
UK PCC: 18 Mar 2016
India PCC: 05 Apr 2016
Meds: 16 Apr 2016
Visa Lodge: 23 Apr 2016
CO Contact: 5 May 2016, Spouse english requirement docs, degree marksheet


----------



## Ashish_2574

kapoor.neha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I called up DIBP today after 105 days of visa lodge, the lady at the other end was just not interested in taking details on my case. She just asked when did you apply, when were you last contacted and then a generic answer they might be working on your case. I insisted her to take my details and check my case and then she did that and came back with a same response that assessment is in progress which even i am aware of, if anything else is required you will be contacted. You only need to wait. I tried again to get a clear status so I said I have already completed 90 days as per your service standard still how long will it take. I was been told that those are just the generic timeline, we have few files from the last one year. the only thing you need to do is wait and in case of any other requirement you will be contacted.
> 
> At the end I felt it was useless calling them and god knows when I would receive the visa.


Even I am finished 120days but still no light... not sure what they doing..


----------



## vikaschandra

sol79 said:


> Hi Vikas,
> On a similar note, my 189 visa will be expiring soon. I don;t plan on using the BVB visa since I need to travel overseas for a couple of months. Any idea if this update would delay my application? Thanks.


Your 189 will be expiring soon?? Probably you mean 457 is it? As far as I Know change in address should have no impact in the visa processing until and unless one is moving to a very high risk zone.


----------



## jschopra

theonerox said:


> Finally good to see dry days getting over in the forum..
> 
> @Chopra saab, Mangal ko Mangal hoga.. I get the feel, tomorrow is your day..
> 
> ANZSCO: 261311, Analyst Programmer (75 Points)
> ACS applied: 7 Nov 2015
> ACS +ve: 12 Nov 2015
> PTE:A: 90,90,90,90: 25 Feb 2016
> EOI: 26 Feb 2016
> ITA: 8 Mar 2016
> UK PCC: 18 Mar 2016
> India PCC: 05 Apr 2016
> Meds: 16 Apr 2016
> Visa Lodge: 23 Apr 2016
> CO Contact: 5 May 2016, Spouse english requirement docs, degree marksheet


Amen. And to you too


----------



## sol79

vikaschandra said:


> Your 189 will be expiring soon?? Probably you mean 457 is it? As far as I Know change in address should have no impact in the visa processing until and unless one is moving to a very high risk zone.


Sorry, I meant my 457. I hope our grants come through soon.


----------



## MsmSoe

Shaivi said:


> Congratulations any employment verifcation?


Nope. They didn't do employment verification for my case.

233914: Engineering Technologist

17/02/16*Invitation
20/02/16*Visa Lodged/Documents uploaded
26/02/16*Medical clearance
01/03/16*CO contact
02/03/16*SG PCC
11/03/16*PCC/Form 80/1221 uploaded
04/07/16 Grant!*


----------



## MsmSoe

hustaa said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> I saw you were requested for form 80 and 1221.
> Did you notice that there was a 'provide character assessment' link in your account and when did it disappear?


No there wasn't. Once I lodged the visa, there was only a link for health assessment. 

Then, CO contacted me for the forms and other documents such as Police Certificates.

233914: Engineering Technologist

17/02/16*Invitation
20/02/16*Visa Lodged/Documents uploaded
26/02/16*Medical clearance
01/03/16*CO contact
02/03/16*SG PCC
11/03/16*PCC/Form 80/1221 uploaded
04/07/16 Grant!*


----------



## MsmSoe

Mechmohammed said:


> Congrats man! May I know which field do you belong to?


My past jobs since I graduated are all in Manufacturing Industry.. 😊

233914: Engineering Technologist

17/02/16*Invitation
20/02/16*Visa Lodged/Documents uploaded
26/02/16*Medical clearance
01/03/16*CO contact
02/03/16*SG PCC
11/03/16*PCC/Form 80/1221 uploaded
04/07/16 Grant!*


----------



## poorikanna

Hi, I see some things new in my immi account application - there is a new entry for 'Apply for a bridging visa' in the Update Us section and there is an extra entry in each section of my document evidence called 'Received'. Has this always been there or is it new? Can anyone check yours and tell?


----------



## goaustralianow

Senior Memebers,

Need your kind inputs. I have filled EOI on 05th May 2016 under ANZSCO - 263111 with 60 points.

Ceiling was reached on 11th May 2016. May I know if i can expect an invite in either 1st or 2nd round of July?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sol79

poorikanna said:


> Hi, I see some things new in my immi account application - there is a new entry for 'Apply for a bridging visa' in the Update Us section and there is an extra entry in each section of my document evidence called 'Received'. Has this always been there or is it new? Can anyone check yours and tell?


There was a notification some days earlier about improvements to the portal. It's the same for everyone. Nothing that'll impact your application.


----------



## poorikanna

sol79 said:


> There was a notification some days earlier about improvements to the portal. It's the same for everyone. Nothing that'll impact your application.


Thanks sol79. For a minute I thought I was imagining things out of desperation :confused2:


----------



## Sush1

As per me it will take time for you. Have you applied for 190 also. If yes, which state.



goaustralianow said:


> Senior Memebers,
> 
> Need your kind inputs. I have filled EOI on 05th May 2016 under ANZSCO - 263111 with 60 points.
> 
> Ceiling was reached on 11th May 2016. May I know if i can expect an invite in either 1st or 2nd round of July?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## GSSinOZ

goaustralianow said:


> Senior Memebers,
> 
> Need your kind inputs. I have filled EOI on 05th May 2016 under ANZSCO - 263111 with 60 points.
> 
> Ceiling was reached on 11th May 2016. May I know if i can expect an invite in either 1st or 2nd round of July?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi- I don't have the trend for your anzsco code but is your code prorated? 60 for 189visa?


----------



## Shaivi

Ya was taking about myimmitracker


----------



## Varun_A

got my grant today.

lodge 2 June 2016

yours is coming soon.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Varun_A said:


> got my grant today.
> 
> lodge 2 June 2016
> 
> yours is coming soon.


Congrats Varun, super fast grant.
What is your time line?


----------



## Mechmohammed

MsmSoe said:


> My past jobs since I graduated are all in Manufacturing Industry.. 😊
> 
> 233914: Engineering Technologist
> 
> 17/02/16*Invitation
> 20/02/16*Visa Lodged/Documents uploaded
> 26/02/16*Medical clearance
> 01/03/16*CO contact
> 02/03/16*SG PCC
> 11/03/16*PCC/Form 80/1221 uploaded
> 04/07/16 Grant!*


What I meant by field was your engineering branch, like mechanical, electrical, civil, etc.


----------



## goaustralianow

Sush1 said:


> As per me it will take time for you. Have you applied for 190 also. If yes, which state.


No I have not applied for 190. However what I have seen lately that people under 263111 with 60 points got their invites in couple of rounds itself. So was hopeful about mine as well


----------



## goaustralianow

GSSinOZ said:


> Hi- I don't have the trend for your anzsco code but is your code prorated? 60 for 189visa?


No it is not prorated.


----------



## kaustuv

Thanks Vikas


----------



## Sush1

Check Skill Select and take out past trend. 

Hope you will get it soon. 



goaustralianow said:


> No I have not applied for 190. However what I have seen lately that people under 263111 with 60 points got their invites in couple of rounds itself. So was hopeful about mine as well


----------



## CMSUTHAR

Dear,
I have another doubt, even if you will withdraw name of your mother from your application.

Shall you get your paid visa fee back?


----------



## goaustralianow

Sush1 said:


> Check Skill Select and take out past trend.
> 
> Hope you will get it soon.


Where on skillselect can i check the trend for a specific ANZSCO?


----------



## GSSinOZ

goaustralianow said:


> GSSinOZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi- I don't have the trend for your anzsco code but is your code prorated? 60 for 189visa?
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not prorated.
Click to expand...

Check out the past trend.. And wait for a round in July. If you don't get, plan for improving your overall points. (PTE should be able to help you). 

Check out my site for more options 

https://gssinoz.wordpress.com


----------



## CMSUTHAR

MsmSoe said:


> Nope. They didn't do employment verification for my case.
> 
> 233914: Engineering Technologist
> 
> 17/02/16*Invitation
> 20/02/16*Visa Lodged/Documents uploaded
> 26/02/16*Medical clearance
> 01/03/16*CO contact
> 02/03/16*SG PCC
> 11/03/16*PCC/Form 80/1221 uploaded
> 04/07/16 Grant!*


Congratulation dear..


----------



## CMSUTHAR

Hello Everyone,

I have doubt for EOI, I have added my parents as dependent , In my case I can prove that they are financially dependent to me and we are staying together since my birth so that is not the problem.

But do they consider as my mother and Father both are there. I have read some where that they consider only one of them as depend.

If not than I have to update my EOI and remove number of dependent from there it should invite any problem i guess.


----------



## kaustuv

vikaschandra said:


> Kaustuv if you are traveling to India for more than 14 days update DIBP about the temporary address in India via form 929 or directly on my immiaccount under update us link.
> 
> No impact whatsoever with change in address.



Thanks Vikas, just wondering my current 573 Visa expires on 30th August and thereafter the bridging will kick in mostly. Do I still need to update DIBP if I go out of Australia for few weeks ( going to US and then to India )?


----------



## andreyx108b

*Congrats to all who got their grants!!!*


----------



## jairichi

*Congrats & hope*

Congrats to all who were patient for a long time and got their grants. And, I strongly believe for others who have been waiting your grants will reach you by this week. Stay positive.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

10 grants today in immitracker .....

Good luck guys I feel this week will be ours


----------



## jairichi

CMSUTHAR said:


> Dear,
> I have another doubt, even if you will withdraw name of your mother from your application.
> 
> Shall you get your paid visa fee back?


Yes possible. Normally CO will get back to you and will ask you to remove a dependent if it is an issue to approve their PR along with yours.


----------



## samsonk76

Congrats for those who received their grants today and all the best!! 

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## goaustralianow

Sush1 said:


> Check Skill Select and take out past trend.
> 
> Hope you will get it soon.


As per myimmitracker.com, the trends for 263111 looks very promising. People with 60 points who filled EOI in March got the invite in March itself and so does the people who applied in the month for April got the invite in April itself.

Hope to get it in 2nd round of July or may be 1st round of August


----------



## kamalendra

hi neha,,, i am also too desperate to share my grant...



kapoor.neha said:


> Hi Kamalendra,
> 
> the only thing that we can do is keep hope and nothing else..I dont when we would be writing a happy mail on this forum..


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats and all the best...



MsmSoe said:


> Got the golden email for me and my partner today! Praise the Lord! ☺☺ To those who are waiting, all the best and don't get discouraged, you'll get yours even before you know it......
> 
> 233914: Engineering Technologist
> 
> 17/02/16*Invitation
> 20/02/16*Visa Lodged/Documents uploaded
> 26/02/16*Medical clearance
> 01/03/16*CO contact
> 02/03/16*SG PCC
> 11/03/16*PCC/Form 80/1221 uploaded
> 04/07/16 Grant!*


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats... Happy to hear.. 





advait1989 said:


> Good morning Everyone,
> 
> I just got the grant email for me and my partner at 11:20 AEST.
> 
> Skill I applied for Analyst Programmer.
> I am an onshore Applicant.
> Points : 75
> 70 points for myself with 9 in PTE & five points for my partner on the skill list.
> 
> Date of Visa Lodge : 01 May 2016
> CO Granted 05 May 2016
> Had not Uploaded a single document.
> He had given us a checklist of all documents relevant to me, that way I didnt submit anything more or less.
> Docs Submitted : 28 May 2016
> Grant : 04 July 2016
> 
> Didnt make a single call/email during this entire process.
> 
> Any queries please ask me in terms of skill accessment, de facto partner in PR, PTE etc.
> 
> My grant is hope for a lot of people, the same way others I saw getting grant and built up my hopes, You guys can do the same with mine
> 
> 
> All the best


----------



## Mechmohammed

jschopra said:


> You'll be writing it soon. Don't worry. Keep up the hopes and spirit


Can you shed some light Mr. Chopra. Your expertise is awaited here.
Hey guys! So, here's the thing. I wanted to know if the AHC, or DIBP for that matter, will verify our tax documents? For example, form 26AS etc. The reason I'm asking this is because I worked part time at a company while working full time at another. The 'full time' one wasn't related to my field therefore I don't want to mention that. However, 'part time' one is related to my field but I used to get salary in cash, unlike the other. I have the salary certificate for that. Now, my form 26as shows only my full time employer as he was the one who was deducting my taxes and submitting to the IT dept. Will there be a problem since I'm willing to mention only my part time employer whose name won't reflect anywhere in the IT database? Anybody having any experience in this matter or something similar?

Please help.


----------



## Vakymy

Glory to God Almighty we got our grant (spouse and two kids) today. 
Visa Lodged : 17 th Feb 2016

My spouse actually called DIBP on Friday 01/07/2016 (114days from lodgment) and the lady responded with "you will get some good news in two weeks" it took 3days and here we are. 

Now we got this morning and the grant notice is for my spouse. Checking immi account shows all granted but can only view for spouse. Is there need to contact for my kids and my letter or wait for immi to update in say 24hours?

Thanks everyone for sharing their experiences, this forum keeps you going in dry season and gives hope as well.

All the best for the ones awaiting.


----------



## Vakymy

Vakymy said:


> Glory to God Almighty we got our grant (spouse and two kids) today.
> Visa Lodged : 9 th March 2016
> 
> My spouse actually called DIBP on Friday 01/07/2016 (114days from lodgment) and the lady responded with "you will get some good news in two weeks" it took 3days and here we are.
> 
> Now we got this morning and the grant notice is for my spouse. Checking immi account shows all granted but can only view for spouse. Is there need to contact for my kids and my letter or wait for immi to update in say 24hours?
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing their experiences, this forum keeps you going in dry season and gives hope as well.
> 
> All the best for the ones awaiting.


Sorry visa lodged on 9th March 2016


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations, Enjoy the Moment.



Vakymy said:


> Glory to God Almighty we got our grant (spouse and two kids) today.
> Visa Lodged : 17 th Feb 2016
> 
> My spouse actually called DIBP on Friday 01/07/2016 (114days from lodgment) and the lady responded with "you will get some good news in two weeks" it took 3days and here we are.
> 
> Now we got this morning and the grant notice is for my spouse. Checking immi account shows all granted but can only view for spouse. Is there need to contact for my kids and my letter or wait for immi to update in say 24hours?
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing their experiences, this forum keeps you going in dry season and gives hope as well.
> 
> All the best for the ones awaiting.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

Vakymy said:


> Sorry visa lodged on 9th March 2016


congrats !!!


----------



## anurag.gupta81

Hey did anyone got grant for the ANZESCO code 2611111?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats..

Thats great news..




ramani127 said:


> Finally, I received the Grant email today
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy to know.
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Dufferdev



dufferdev said:


> Hello Friends...
> 
> Thanks a lot for all your support...
> I am glad to say that we got the Golden Email at 7.00AM today morning....
> 
> Finally the wait is over... we received our Grant under Visa 189....


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Divtej



divtej said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> After such a long wait, we have received the golden email today. Received the grant for subclass 189!
> 
> I hope everyone receives their grants soon!!


----------



## sridevimca20022

Hi All,

I just checked the immi trancker.There were 16 grants in July till now .Out of which only 3 grants are from Brisbane and that too this team granted for the people applied in last year.Not sure where we are in Q.

123 days still counting ....

Can anyone throw some light on this...


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

All you need to do is fly to OZ land..

Congrats Again



dufferdev said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my Grant under 189 today. Can someone guide me what is the next procedure ?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Subash..



subashv said:


> I cannot belive this!!! I got my grant today at 11:30 A.M I.S.T. As many others, I have been a silent follower of this forum.
> 
> Visa Lodged : 17 th Feb 2016
> Software Engineer
> All Documents Uploaded including PCC: 17 th Feb 2016
> Medicals: 25 th Feb 2016
> CO COntact: Never
> Employment Verification: 24 th June 2016
> Grant: 04 th July 2016
> 
> It has been an anxious and painful wait as I have resigned from my Job on May 6th 2016 hoping to get the visa in 3 months. I updated immi account with this information on June 1st 2016. And my employment verification happened on 24 th June 2016. I sent an email to gsm.allocated on June 1st and received a reply on June 17 th that my application is under progress. I even called DIBP three times and received common reply.
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing their experiences and valuable information which helped me to better understand the process of DIBP..
> 
> Now, planning to Fly lane: !!!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Varun..





Varun_A said:


> got my grant today.
> 
> lodge 2 June 2016
> 
> yours is coming soon.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Superb..

Congrats.. 11th grant reported today..



Vakymy said:


> Glory to God Almighty we got our grant (spouse and two kids) today.
> Visa Lodged : 17 th Feb 2016
> 
> My spouse actually called DIBP on Friday 01/07/2016 (114days from lodgment) and the lady responded with "you will get some good news in two weeks" it took 3days and here we are.
> 
> Now we got this morning and the grant notice is for my spouse. Checking immi account shows all granted but can only view for spouse. Is there need to contact for my kids and my letter or wait for immi to update in say 24hours?
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing their experiences, this forum keeps you going in dry season and gives hope as well.
> 
> All the best for the ones awaiting.


----------



## raman123456

Industrial Engineer || 60 points || 233511 

25-09-2015 || EOI Submitted (189)
22-11-2015 || EOI Invite 
17-01-2016 || Visa Lodge
05-02-2016 || CO Contact Additional Documents Required
11-02-2016 || Additional Document Submitted
08-06-2016 || CALLED DIBP FOR APPLICATION STATUS.. BUT THEY JUST SAY IT IS IN-PROCESS AND WILL RESULTED SOON BY CO

04-07-2016 || STILL WAITING FOR GRANT


contacted employers (past and current), But no employment verification done

SHOULD I CALL DIBP AGAIN .. KINDLY SUGGEST .............???


----------



## anurag.gupta81

hey can someone share the updated list?

Sush - I guess you had the list?


----------



## kanz12

15 Grants reported on Immitracker. i don't see they really are concentrating on clearing the earlier applications. looks random to me. I dunno wat to say. thus far totally disappointed.


----------



## dufferdev

shawnchristophervaz said:


> All you need to do is fly to OZ land..
> 
> Congrats Again


Thanks...

Ohk...

I should just carry the printout of the grant... Correct ?


----------



## agokarn

jairichi said:


> Yes possible. Normally CO will get back to you and will ask you to remove a dependent if it is an issue to approve their PR along with yours.


yes, it happened to my friend who had added his mother on the file... later it was taking longer and the CO advised him to remove for that time and approved his PR.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

17 grants today on immitracker !!!!


----------



## jairichi

dufferdev said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Ohk...
> 
> I should just carry the printout of the grant... Correct ?


Yes, you need to carry a printout just for boarding flight and for immigration clearance from the country you are leaving.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

jairichi said:


> Yes, you need to carry a printout just for boarding flight and for immigration clearance from the country you are leaving.



Hi jai, Can I consider Immi assessment Commence mail as CO Contact, I was not asked for any extra documents.


----------



## jairichi

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Hi jai, Can I consider Immi assessment Commence mail as CO Contact, I was not asked for any extra documents.


Yes, I would consider it as application being processed.


----------



## andreyx108b

abhishek.gupta said:


> 17 grants today on immitracker !!!!


17 only for SC189, for sc190 another 20


----------



## shafiq2k

By The Grace Of Almighty Allah, I have received grant for me, my wife and two kids.

I would like to say thank you everyone on this forum for their support and help.


----------



## sridevimca20022

abhishek.gupta said:


> 17 grants today on immitracker !!!!


Out of 18 grants , 15 are from Adelaide team and only 3 are from Brisbane.

Really it is unfortunate for the people who allocated with Brisbane teams.

123 days still counting....


----------



## gagneshsharma

Hi, I filed my EOI on 4th July 2016 for 261313 (SW Engr) with 65 points. Can someone please make a good educated estimate when should I receive invite?


----------



## Vakymy

sridevimca20022 said:


> Out of 18 grants , 15 are from Adelaide team and only 3 are from Brisbane.
> 
> Really it is unfortunate for the people who allocated with Brisbane teams.
> 
> 123 days still counting....


Mine was from team Brisbane...No CO Contact except for employment verification by local embassy in April.

So I guess mine was a direct grant in 117days


----------



## Arnab2014

sridevimca20022 said:


> Out of 18 grants , 15 are from Adelaide team and only 3 are from Brisbane.
> 
> Really it is unfortunate for the people who allocated with Brisbane teams.
> 
> 123 days still counting....


Brisbane Team is small I guess . Also they seem to be more demanding than others!


----------



## jairichi

gagneshsharma said:


> Hi, I filed my EOI on 4th July 2016 for 261313 (SW Engr) with 65 points. Can someone please make a good educated estimate when should I receive invite?


As of 25th May 2016 round of invitation,
65 pointers were cleared for applicants who created EOI on or before 16th April 2016. It will be a little bit of wait like 2 or 3 months i.e. 4 to 6 rounds to get an invite. If you are lucky it might be before that.
https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/25-may-2016-round-results.aspx


----------



## MissionAus_2016

andreyx108b said:


> 17 only for SC189, for sc190 another 20


20+ now for 189 in myimmitracker.. So a great day of July with around 50 GRANTS in totality . Hope it continues like this till the time all back log is cleared..


----------



## jairichi

Arnab2014 said:


> Brisbane Team is small I guess . Also they seem to be more demanding than others!


Demanding  U mean $$££


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Anyone with 261111 ICT Business Analyst received the GRANT recently ??


----------



## kamalendra

i am also one of those unfortunate ppl,,,, 



sridevimca20022 said:


> Out of 18 grants , 15 are from Adelaide team and only 3 are from Brisbane.
> 
> Really it is unfortunate for the people who allocated with Brisbane teams.
> 
> 123 days still counting....


----------



## sridevimca20022

kamalendra said:


> i am also one of those unfortunate ppl,,,
> 
> 
> anyone from 261313 got the grant recently from Brisbane team...


----------



## vikaschandra

starwin4u said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Baby Born on 1st July '16, Now running here and there for BC and Passport.


Congratulations of new addition to the family. Wish the baby good health


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

24 Grants in 189 Category. 
20 Grants in 190 Category.

July is going to be huge.


----------



## Arnab2014

jairichi said:


> Demanding  U mean $$££


No No Jairichi . I meant to say , they ask for more explanation / documents more than other team . Also their respond time and turn around time is little more !


----------



## jairichi

Arnab2014 said:


> No No Jairichi . I meant to say , they ask for more explanation / documents more than other team . Also their respond time and turn around time is little more !


Relax Arnab. I was kidding


----------



## sridevimca20022

Arnab2014 said:


> No No Jairichi . I meant to say , they ask for more explanation / documents more than other team . Also their respond time and turn around time is little more !



In my case , they did not ask for a single document , from the day one the status is "Application REceived".Though frontloaded all documents , it does not save the time as it is been already 123 days.

There is no point or no benefit in frontloading all the documents.

Called twice to DIBP , same standard reply.Nothing much to do except waiting ........


----------



## jairichi

sridevimca20022 said:


> In my case , they did not ask for a single document , from the day one the status is "Application REceived".Though frontloaded all documents , it does not save the time as it is been already 123 days.
> 
> There is no point or no benefit in frontloading all the documents.
> 
> Called twice to DIBP , same standard reply.Nothing much to do except waiting ........


Just wait this week it is possible that applicants waiting from 2015 and early 2016 will get their grants.


----------



## pras07

Tomorrow another 2600 people will come in queue 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## simon.ghosh

This has been most positive day so far..Immitracker shows 27 cases received grant for SC 189.

Congratulations to all who received their grants. And best wishes for everyone else who are waiting for their moment, like me


----------



## Arnab2014

sridevimca20022 said:


> In my case , they did not ask for a single document , from the day one the status is "Application REceived".Though frontloaded all documents , it does not save the time as it is been already 123 days.
> 
> There is no point or no benefit in frontloading all the documents.
> 
> Called twice to DIBP , same standard reply.Nothing much to do except waiting ........


Don't worry sridevimca20022. It's just the waiting part. Every morning I wake up and first thing that I do is check my email account . :juggle:

Frontloading is beneficial. Incase they need something additional , turn around time for you is less and focused .
However I personally feel ( I can be incorrect ) at times , the additional document requirements are not very thoughtful .


----------



## jairichi

Arnab2014 said:


> Every morning I wake up and first thing that I do is check my email account . :juggle:


Stop doing that. CONTROL yourself. It is tough but doable.


----------



## GSSinOZ

jairichi said:


> Arnab2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every morning I wake up and first thing that I do is check my email account .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop doing that. CONTROL yourself. It is tough but doable.
Click to expand...


Very difficult to control checking the mails.. Pick up a book to read or watch an episode!!.. House of Cards (in Netflix) helped me!!


----------



## binoyjt

I am in the same state. Have applied for the Visa on 19 May 2016. 
After loading all the docs it still says that Application Received. No other update.
My Time line is as Below:-

Primary applicant - Spouse
263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engg.
04/04/2016 - ACS +ve
02/04/2016 - PTE (all above 79)
19/04/2016 - EOI Filed
21/04/2016 - Invitation
19/05/2016 - Lodged
19/05/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, India PCC for both)
27/05/2016 - Medicals cleared
No update after that.


----------



## GSSinOZ

binoyjt said:


> I am in the same state. Have applied for the Visa on 19 May 2016.
> After loading all the docs it still says that Application Received. No other update.
> My Time line is as Below:-
> 
> Primary applicant - Spouse
> 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engg.
> 04/04/2016 - ACS +ve
> 02/04/2016 - PTE (all above 79)
> 19/04/2016 - EOI Filed
> 21/04/2016 - Invitation
> 19/05/2016 - Lodged
> 19/05/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, India PCC for both)
> 27/05/2016 - Medicals cleared
> No update after that.


Wish you all the best. Wait for 6th July round... Probably another 24hours(ist time)..


----------



## coolrc_04

I have few questions regarding form 80 but I am not sure where to post them. Can someone please answer them or guide me to the right thread. 

Q10. Do you have any other current passport or travel document?
For this question, do I need to provide details about all of my expired passports? I can only put in details about one of my expired passport here so rest has to go in part T. 

Q11. Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social security cards etc)?
For this question, I would like to give details about my ‘National Identity Card” but with the space provided I can fit in these words in a cell. I am using adobe acrobat. What would be a possible solution?

Q18. Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?
I left my home country for university in 2010. So what should I write in the “reason of visit” for the period 2006-2010?


----------



## coolrc_04

coolrc_04 said:


> I have few questions regarding form 80 but I am not sure where to post them. Can someone please answer them or guide me to the right thread.
> 
> Q10. Do you have any other current passport or travel document?
> For this question, do I need to provide details about all of my expired passports? I can only put in details about one of my expired passport here so rest has to go in part T.
> 
> Q11. Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social security cards etc)?
> For this question, I would like to give details about my ‘National Identity Card” but with the space provided I can fit in these words in a cell. I am using adobe acrobat. What would be a possible solution?
> 
> Q18. Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?
> I left my home country for university in 2010. So what should I write in the “reason of visit” for the period 2006-2010?


Hello jairichi,
Need your expert opinion.
Thanks


----------



## web83

binoyjt said:


> I am in the same state. Have applied for the Visa on 19 May 2016.
> After loading all the docs it still says that Application Received. No other update.
> My Time line is as Below:-
> 
> Primary applicant - Spouse
> 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engg.
> 04/04/2016 - ACS +ve
> 02/04/2016 - PTE (all above 79)
> 19/04/2016 - EOI Filed
> 21/04/2016 - Invitation
> 19/05/2016 - Lodged
> 19/05/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, India PCC for both)
> 27/05/2016 - Medicals cleared
> No update after that.


almost exact timeline as mine.same anzsco code etc and visa, medical almost exact same dates.my immi says the same.no job verification or document request as yet.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prash2533

shafiq2k said:


> By The Grace Of Almighty Allah, I have received grant for me, my wife and two kids.
> 
> I would like to say thank you everyone on this forum for their support and help.


Congrats Shafik


----------



## Prash2533

Varun_A said:


> got my grant today.
> 
> lodge 2 June 2016
> 
> yours is coming soon.


Congratulations Varun


----------



## dakshch

25+ grants reported on immitracker today. Seeing how it's only about 3-5% of actual cases, its safe to assume that DIBP today issued more than 300 visas. 
And I wasn't one of them


----------



## isaiasfritsch

Hello All,

Me and my wife got our grants today (4th of July). Lodge was 02/04.

You can see my timeline on my signature.

Good luck to those waiting for their grants as well. Keep your hopes up.


----------



## Prash2533

isaiasfritsch said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Me and my wife got our grants today (4th of July). Lodge was 02/04.
> 
> You can see my timeline on my signature.
> 
> Good luck to those waiting for their grants as well. Keep your hopes up.


Congrats buddy


----------



## MissionAus_2016

dakshch said:


> 25+ grants reported on immitracker today. Seeing how it's only about 3-5% of actual cases, its safe to assume that DIBP today issued more than 300 visas.
> And I wasn't one of them


Lot of people were not one of them including me.. We have only option to wait and watch as we cant force DIBP to check your cases on priority neither any setting works there

Let's hope such numbers continue for some days until all waiting guys who are atleast waiting for more than 90 days gets the GRANT.


----------



## dakshch

Congrats to all those who received a grant today.


----------



## jairichi

*Answers provided in RED
*


coolrc_04 said:


> I have few questions regarding form 80 but I am not sure where to post them. Can someone please answer them or guide me to the right thread.
> 
> Q10. Do you have any other current passport or travel document?
> For this question, do I need to provide details about all of my expired passports? I can only put in details about one of my expired passport here so rest has to go in part T.
> *Answer is NO if you have no other valid passport. Old passport info is not required for this question.
> *
> Q11. Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social security cards etc)?
> For this question, I would like to give details about my ‘National Identity Card” but with the space provided I can fit in these words in a cell. I am using adobe acrobat. What would be a possible solution?
> *Write that number clearly, scan that page and attach that page to main document
> *
> Q18. Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?
> I left my home country for university in 2010. So what should I write in the “reason of visit” for the period 2006-2010?
> *STUDY
> *


----------



## coolrc_04

jairichi said:


> *Answers provided in RED
> *


I made a mistake while quoting the question. Q#10 should be Q#13 i.e.
Do you have, or remember, any of the document details?
So in question 11 and 12 it asks about expired passports and then in 13 its detail. Is it correct? For this question, do I need to provide details about all of my expired passports? I can only put in details about one of my expired passport here so rest has to go in part T. 

Q18. Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?
I left my home country for university in 2010. So what should I write in the “reason of visit” for the period 2006-2010?
STUDY

So for the time when I was in my home county I should state the reason of stay as "study". Is it because I was in high school at that time? 

Thanks a lot Jai. Really appreciate it.


----------



## jairichi

*Responses in RED again*


coolrc_04 said:


> I made a mistake while quoting the question. Q#10 should be Q#13 i.e.
> Do you have, or remember, any of the document details?
> So in question 11 and 12 it asks about expired passports and then in 13 its detail. Is it correct? For this question, do I need to provide details about all of my expired passports? I can only put in details about one of my expired passport here so rest has to go in part T.
> *Yes, you are correct. Enter one expired passport details in 13 and other expired passport details in Part T
> *
> Q18. Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?
> I left my home country for university in 2010. So what should I write in the “reason of visit” for the period 2006-2010?
> 
> So for the time when I was in my home county I should state the reason of stay as "study". Is it because I was in high school at that time?
> *Just write "Resident at country of birth"*
> Thanks a lot Jai. Really appreciate it.


----------



## mcag

Hello everyone!

I just wanted to share with you that my boyfriend and I got our PR yesterday (189). Thank you for all your help and good luck to those waiting!

233111-Chemical Engineer
EOI-16/04/2016 (60 pts)
Invitation-11/05/2016
Visa Lodge-11/05/2016 (including form 80,medical and PCC)
CO contact-21/05/2016 (further proof of de facto relationship)
Information provided-24/05/2016
Grant-04/07/2016


----------



## Vinayk089

mcag said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to share with you that my boyfriend and I got our PR yesterday (189). Thank you for all your help and good luck to those waiting!
> 
> 233111-Chemical Engineer
> EOI-16/04/2016 (60 pts)
> Invitation-11/05/2016
> Visa Lodge-11/05/2016 (including form 80)
> CO contact-21/05/2016 (further proof of de facto relationship)
> Information provided-24/05/2016
> Grant-04/07/2016




Congratulations 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divtej

Shaivi said:


> Congrats..
> Can u share your date of visa lodge and timeline plz


Hi Shaivi,

Please have a look below. We were assigned to the Brisbane team.


----------



## jayk87

*Congrats*

A hearty congrats to all my brothers and sisters here who got the grants this July!
I too got it yesterday i.e, the 4th.

So I got this "email of grant". What happens after this? Will they send us any documents or are we supposed to send our passport to them or what's next really? :noidea::noidea:


----------



## sethi.capricorn

HI All,

Wanted to share with you all that i have received Grant email today at 4:35 am IST for visa 189. Woke up on an email notification and now not able to sleep 

I uploaded medicals on Jun 6, 2016. No call for employment verification at all. So, it was a wait for 1 month for me.


----------



## jayk87

sethi.capricorn said:


> HI All,
> 
> Wanted to share with you all that i have received Grant email today at 4:35 am for visa 189. Woke up on an email notification and now not able to sleep
> 
> I uploaded medicals on Jun 6, 2016. No call for employment verification at all. So, it was a wait for 1 month for me.



Yeah surprisingly, my prev employers too told me they haven't received any verification yet. But I got the grant.


----------



## lemzzz

Hi, i have filed eoi for engineering technologist on 6th june with 60 points. Overall ielts is 7.5. Just want to know the chances for getting invite soon.


----------



## Ashish_2574

Guys, I called DIBP just now. I was able to connect immediately. He took my passport number and opened the case. Told me CO is on my case and being actively processed. No documents required from me. He added a note to update CO that I called them.

Let's hope something comes positive very soon.


----------



## apoorvc

Hi Mate 

Congratulations on getting your Grant, Enjoy your Big day.

Can you please confirm, Did they do any employment verification or was it a direct Grant.




divtej said:


> Hi Shaivi,
> 
> Please have a look below. We were assigned to the Brisbane team.


----------



## andreyx108b

sridevimca20022 said:


> Out of 18 grants , 15 are from Adelaide team and only 3 are from Brisbane.
> 
> 
> 
> Really it is unfortunate for the people who allocated with Brisbane teams.
> 
> 
> 
> 123 days still counting....




Brisbane is much smaller team... Hence less grants... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Total grants: 

Sc190-26
Sc189-29

Total: 55 grants on the 4th of July. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suniba

*Birth Registration Document Query*

Hi,

I have a question regarding the Birth Registration document required while lodging a 189 visa application. The following is mentioned in the document checklist:
"Birth registration documents of each visa applicant, showing the names of both parents. Suitable documents include but are not limited to full birth certificates or family registration books showing both parents’ names. If any child included in the application is adopted, include adoption papers."

I do not have a Birth Certificate. Does anyone know if the SSLC (10th standard) certificate where parents names are listed is accepted? If not, what other documents can be provided? 

Thanks..


----------



## sol79

suniba said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question regarding the Birth Registration document required while lodging a 189 visa application. The following is mentioned in the document checklist:
> "Birth registration documents of each visa applicant, showing the names of both parents. Suitable documents include but are not limited to full birth certificates or family registration books showing both parents’ names. If any child included in the application is adopted, include adoption papers."
> 
> I do not have a Birth Certificate. Does anyone know if the SSLC (10th standard) certificate where parents names are listed is accepted? If not, what other documents can be provided?
> 
> Thanks..


Most people without birth certificates use either their passports, PAN Cards (Indians), Voter ID Cards and educational certificates.


----------



## GSSinOZ

suniba said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question regarding the Birth Registration document required while lodging a 189 visa application. The following is mentioned in the document checklist:
> "Birth registration documents of each visa applicant, showing the names of both parents. Suitable documents include but are not limited to full birth certificates or family registration books showing both parents? names. If any child included in the application is adopted, include adoption papers."
> 
> I do not have a Birth Certificate. Does anyone know if the SSLC (10th standard) certificate where parents names are listed is accepted? If not, what other documents can be provided?
> 
> Thanks..


10th standard certified with " Certified true copy" seal from public notary will be enough if you do not have birth certificate.


----------



## sarbjass

congrats to all you received their golden emails


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSSinOZ

jayk87 said:


> A hearty congrats to all my brothers and sisters here who got the grants this July!
> I too got it yesterday i.e, the 4th.
> 
> So I got this "email of grant". What happens after this? Will they send us any documents or are we supposed to send our passport to them or what's next really?



Congratulations Jay. You would have got the pdf file for yourself and all other applicants (if any). That's the last step for PR process as such. Check your visa conditions in the grant letter. Also check the same in VEVO system. 

You & applicants will have to travel to Australia at least once before the IED. Initial entry date/Visa entry date to validate your PR.


----------



## Mihi

Hi everyone!
Glad to inform that I received my grant today. Please see below for my timeline. I did not claim any points for employment.

261111 - ICT Business Analyst
ACS positive - 14 March
EOI - 15 March (70 points)
Invitation - 13 April
189 Visa lodged - 25 April
CO contact for medicals,form 1399, Sri Lanka police clearance- 4 May
All documents provided by - 17 May
Visa grant - 5 July
IED - 8 May 2017


----------



## Prash2533

Mihi said:


> Hi everyone!
> Glad to inform that I received my grant today. Please see below for my timeline. I did not claim any points for employment.
> 
> 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> ACS positive - 14 March
> EOI - 15 March (70 points)
> Invitation - 13 April
> 189 Visa lodged - 25 April
> CO contact for medicals,form 1399, Sri Lanka police clearance- 4 May
> All documents provided by - 17 May
> Visa grant - 5 July
> IED - 8 May 2017


Congrats mihi


----------



## vikaschandra

Mihi said:


> Hi everyone!
> Glad to inform that I received my grant today. Please see below for my timeline. I did not claim any points for employment.
> 
> 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> ACS positive - 14 March
> EOI - 15 March (70 points)
> Invitation - 13 April
> 189 Visa lodged - 25 April
> CO contact for medicals,form 1399, Sri Lanka police clearance- 4 May
> All documents provided by - 17 May
> Visa grant - 5 July
> IED - 8 May 2017


Congratulations Mihi.


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations


----------



## Prash2533

Congratulations and Sincere request to all those who have got their grants to update the myimmitracker with their status. If you do not have an account it merely takes 5 minutes to do that.


----------



## horizon80

*Got the Grant!!!*

Hello All

Wanted to share the good news. Today me and my wife got the grant. Thank you all for your kind support. I have updated 'myimmitracker' as well as my signature with the timeliness. Let me know in case I can be of any help.

Thanks again. Grants are coming so hold tight you will get yours too.


----------



## indiedude

mcag said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to share with you that my boyfriend and I got our PR yesterday (189). Thank you for all your help and good luck to those waiting!
> 
> 233111-Chemical Engineer
> EOI-16/04/2016 (60 pts)
> Invitation-11/05/2016
> Visa Lodge-11/05/2016 (including form 80,medical and PCC)
> CO contact-21/05/2016 (further proof of de facto relationship)
> Information provided-24/05/2016
> Grant-04/07/2016


Congratulations.. keeping fingers crossed to get mine soon:fingerscrossed:


----------



## apoorvc

Hi mate 

Congrats for the Grant, Can you please confirm your ANZO code and also any employment verification was done 

or Is it a direct grant ? 

Cheers



horizon80 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Wanted to share the good news. Today me and my wife got the grant. Thank you all for your kind support. I have updated 'myimmitracker' as well as my signature with the timeliness. Let me know in case I can be of any help.
> 
> Thanks again. Grants are coming so hold tight you will get yours too.


----------



## pranaykatta

pranaykatta said:


> Hey my CO name is Same - Anna from Adelaide I was asked for engineering Marks transcripts on 24th May I have uploaded on same day no contact after that just waiting
> 
> 
> Application Submitted - 11th May 2016
> CO contacted and 1 doc requested - 24th May 2016
> Document submitted - 24th May 2016




Hey did you get your grant? Just wondering as we both have the same CO


----------



## sudhanshu2211

Mihi said:


> Hi everyone!
> Glad to inform that I received my grant today. Please see below for my timeline. I did not claim any points for employment.
> 
> 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> ACS positive - 14 March
> EOI - 15 March (70 points)
> Invitation - 13 April
> 189 Visa lodged - 25 April
> CO contact for medicals,form 1399, Sri Lanka police clearance- 4 May
> All documents provided by - 17 May
> Visa grant - 5 July
> IED - 8 May 2017


Congrats and all the best for next steps! big day indeed.


----------



## anurag.gupta81

Friends,

Got my grant for myself, wife and daughter.


----------



## arjun09

anurag.gupta81 said:


> Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> Got my grant for myself, wife and daughter.




Congratulations, was it Brisbane or Adelaide??


----------



## priyasub

Dear Friends, 

It gives me immense pleasure to write this that i have received the golden email today for myself and my husband at 5:38 AM IST. I would like to thank everybody and it wouldnt be possible without this forum.This forum just rocks.
Congratulations others who got their grants and all the very best to the ones who are waiting.You will be surely be receiving the good news soon.
Below are my Timelines.


261311- Analyst Programmer
ACS positive - 14 March
EOI - 16 March (65 points)
Invitation - 11 May
189 Visa lodged - 12 May ( All document Front loaded)
CO commencement email from Adelaide- 15 June
Visa grant - 5 July
IED - 13 April 2017


----------



## riya28

Hi,

I have received an invitation for EOI and i can see the apply visa button enabled in skillset.


I am just trying to understand the flow, when i click on the apply visa button which among the below would be immidiate prompt:

1.Request to make visa payment 
2.Any kind of application form that i need to fill prior to make payment. 
3.Upload the documents to support my EOI claims. 

Can anyone help me with the order of the above events.

Also another query - when it would be considered as visa lodged. Would it be after completion of all three above mentioned steps or would it be after making the payment.


----------



## indiedude

anurag.gupta81 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Got my grant for myself, wife and daughter.


Congratulations!!


----------



## Shaivi

Congrats.kindly add your timeline


----------



## dinusubba

riya28 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received an invitation for EOI and i can see the apply visa button enabled in skillset.
> 
> 
> I am just trying to understand the flow, when i click on the apply visa button which among the below would be immidiate prompt:
> 
> 1.Request to make visa payment
> 2.Any kind of application form that i need to fill prior to make payment.
> 3.Upload the documents to support my EOI claims.
> 
> Can anyone help me with the order of the above events.
> 
> Also another query - when it would be considered as visa lodged. Would it be after completion of all three above mentioned steps or would it be after making the payment.


First step log in to immi account / create one using the invitation link.
Most of the information pulled from your skill select accoubt and you have to fill and confirm few other fields. 
Pay the visa fee and your application is lodged.
Go ahead and upload documents once lodged.

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## sol79

riya28 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received an invitation for EOI and i can see the apply visa button enabled in skillset.
> 
> 
> I am just trying to understand the flow, when i click on the apply visa button which among the below would be immidiate prompt:
> 
> 1.Request to make visa payment
> 2.Any kind of application form that i need to fill prior to make payment.
> 3.Upload the documents to support my EOI claims.
> 
> Can anyone help me with the order of the above events.
> 
> Also another query - when it would be considered as visa lodged. Would it be after completion of all three above mentioned steps or would it be after making the payment.


The Apply button will be available for 2 months (till invitation expiry).
If you click it, you'll have to enter some general details and then make the payment.
Your immi account (create one if you haven't already) will have a screen with a category listing of suggested documents to upload AFTER payment. You can upload the documents anytime and in any order.
Create a new application in your immi account for your medicals. This will be linked to your visa application in the same immi account when you specify the HAP ID.

Your application date is the date on which you made the payment. Try to get everything uploaded within 2 weeks. If a case officer picks up your application, and finds anything missing, they'll send you a notification for required documents, and then circle back to your case after a few weeks (2-6 weeks, based o what I read here).


----------



## gagneshsharma

riya28 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I have received an invitation for EOI and i can see the apply visa button enabled in skillset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just trying to understand the flow, when i click on the apply visa button which among the below would be immidiate prompt:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Request to make visa payment
> 
> 2.Any kind of application form that i need to fill prior to make payment.
> 
> 3.Upload the documents to support my EOI claims.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me with the order of the above events.
> 
> 
> 
> Also another query - when it would be considered as visa lodged. Would it be after completion of all three above mentioned steps or would it be after making the payment.




Hi Riya 
Congrats for making progress and moving on to next stage. 
Can you please also post what was your SOL code and when did you file EOI with your score. 
It will help people like us to know where we stand and how far are we. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anurag.gupta81

arjun09 said:


> Congratulations, was it Brisbane or Adelaide??


It was adelaide


----------



## horizon80

apoorvc said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Congrats for the Grant, Can you please confirm your ANZO code and also any employment verification was done
> 
> or Is it a direct grant ?
> 
> Cheers


Hello.

I applied for ICT Business Analyst 261111. No employment verification was done and it wasn't a direct grant. Hope this helps


----------



## dakshch

andreyx108b said:


> Total grants:
> 
> Sc190-26
> Sc189-29
> 
> Total: 55 grants on the 4th of July.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




And since this 189 data is just 3-5% of the actual cases, the total grants could be well over 400.

DIBP is really fired up


----------



## Meissam

riya28 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I have received an invitation for EOI and i can see the apply visa button enabled in skillset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just trying to understand the flow, when i click on the apply visa button which among the below would be immidiate prompt:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Request to make visa payment
> 
> 2.Any kind of application form that i need to fill prior to make payment.
> 
> 3.Upload the documents to support my EOI claims.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me with the order of the above events.
> 
> 
> 
> Also another query - when it would be considered as visa lodged. Would it be after completion of all three above mentioned steps or would it be after making the payment.




Hi mate
When did you receive your invitation to apply for visa? I believe you occupation code has reached to its ceiling couple of months ago. It might have been deactivated as you didn't lodge the application within 60 days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayk87

GSSinOZ said:


> Congratulations Jay. You would have got the pdf file for yourself and all other applicants (if any). That's the last step for PR process as such. Check your visa conditions in the grant letter. Also check the same in VEVO system.
> 
> You & applicants will have to travel to Australia at least once before the IED. Initial entry date/Visa entry date to validate your PR.


Hey thanks. Never imagined this will be so smooth. After going through all the hard and stupid immigration rules of the U.K.


----------



## kanz12

anurag.gupta81 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Got my grant for myself, wife and daughter.


Congratulations and good luck


----------



## anurag.gupta81

hey, I am not able to find my wife's details on VEVO. Is there any thing which we need to do in order to get it updated?


----------



## jayk87

anurag.gupta81 said:


> hey, I am not able to find my wife's details on VEVO. Is there any thing which we need to do in order to get it updated?


Might be worth going through the letter again. You will get separate responses for your dependants. Try contacting DIBP


----------



## lemzzz

Hi friends, i am residing in australia and submitted eoi for engineering technologist. 60 points with 7.5 ielts. Eou submission on 6th june. Any idea probable invitation date for technologist? Thanks


----------



## horizon80

anurag.gupta81 said:


> hey, I am not able to find my wife's details on VEVO. Is there any thing which we need to do in order to get it updated?


You and your wife will have a separate Grant letter. Check you emails again for any other grant communication from DIBP.


----------



## yadavtinu

*Skills Selected*

Het mates,

how to know about the skills selected in a particular invitation rounds?
to illustrate, if they invited 2300 aspirants, then to know which skills they selected, how much they selected?
In brief, a breakup of particular invitation round.


----------



## DT2702

Wow, its pouring rains & grants. Lovely to see some action after a dull June.

Also great to see some ICT Business Analysts getting grants. 

Gives me some Gilmer of hope. ☺

138 Days from Lodge
124 Days from Co Contact.

Heartiest Congratulations to everyone. 

Regards
DT2702

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Mihi said:


> Hi everyone!
> Glad to inform that I received my grant today. Please see below for my timeline. I did not claim any points for employment.
> 
> 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> ACS positive - 14 March
> EOI - 15 March (70 points)
> Invitation - 13 April
> 189 Visa lodged - 25 April
> CO contact for medicals,form 1399, Sri Lanka police clearance- 4 May
> All documents provided by - 17 May
> Visa grant - 5 July
> IED - 8 May 2017


Congratulations and its great to see 261111 category person getting grant after a long time!!

Enjoy and All the best for future endeavors.


----------



## ramani127

hswadali said:


> Congrats..enjoy the moment.
> 
> Kindly share your timelines and whether your employment was verified or not.


hi

my timeline is in my signature.

i would say, the best one is direct grant. make sure you upload everything at the right time and before first CO contact.

in my case, during scanning of my PCC, the date part got cropped and CO requested it again. Kindly try to avoid unnecessary delays.

Have fun


cheers


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations to all who have received Grants.


----------



## chln.murthy

Congratulations to all those who have received the Grants & wish good luck to shower on us soon..


----------



## Sush1

*Called DIBP Today*

Hi All,

I called DIBP Today. Was able to get through in 6th time (I am very desperate or have lost my mind)
The person asked about when I called up last time. I told him and he agreed to look at the application status. 
He told me that the application is under routine checks and employee verification, but there is nothing to worry.
I told him clearly that I have told my employer about the same but have not received any mail or call regarding the employment verification. 
He told me again that all applications are different and he will be unable to give any time frame.

I dont know what is happening. Totally Lost today.

Regards


----------



## jairichi

yadavtinu said:


> Het mates,
> 
> how to know about the skills selected in a particular invitation rounds?
> to illustrate, if they invited 2300 aspirants, then to know which skills they selected, how much they selected?
> In brief, a breakup of particular invitation round.


Once an invitation round takes place DIBP will update their skillselect website in a week or more the number of imitations sent to for each occupation. Specifically speaking you need to look at occupation ceilings in skillselect and see by how many numbers the ceilings have reduced.


----------



## omij

VISA GRANTED

Can't believe, I got PR in only 20 days.

I am in office right now and its very difficult to continue work.


----------



## arjun09

omij said:


> VISA GRANTED
> 
> Can't believe, I got PR in only 20 days.
> 
> I am in office right now and its very difficult to continue work.




Congratulations


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

lemzzz said:


> Hi friends, i am residing in australia and submitted eoi for engineering technologist. 60 points with 7.5 ielts. Eou submission on 6th june. Any idea probable invitation date for technologist? Thanks



You might get invited in this round.


----------



## lemzzz

Thank you. Couldn't see any posts with technologist profession. Hope by tomorrow can get it some good news.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

jitinbhasin21 said:


> Congratulations and its great to see 261111 category person getting grant after a long time!!
> 
> Enjoy and All the best for future endeavors.


I am too in the same category and kind of loosing my patience ...

May god bless us all soon and our wait should be over soon ....


----------



## Shaivi

Congrats.can u share your time line??r u indian and applied from india?


----------



## CMSUTHAR

Congratulations


----------



## ckalyanii

Hello everyone,

We received our Grant yesterday. This forum is of great help with lots of information and queries to help us achieve the grant for 189 visa.
Thanks everyone who helped us with all the information and queries.
Now I can easily say that it is indeed possible to get the visa without any agent. 
Sharing my timelines-
ACS skill assessment(261313):18th Sep 2014
IELTS: (12th Dec 2015) R-8.5,W-8.5,L-9.0,S-8.0
EOI submitted: 13th Feb 2016 with 75 points
Invitation to apply: 16th Feb 2016
Visa Applied: 18th Feb 2016 
PCC-Japan: 12th February 2016
PCC-India: 18th March 2016
CO Assigned:18th April 2016
Ask for additional Documents and Medicals: 18th April 2016
Medicals: 25th April 2016
Documents submitted: 28th April 2016
Ask to send Japan PCC via post: 16th May 2016
Send Japan PCC by Post (USA to Australia): 25th May 2016
PCC received confirmation by new CO: 28th June 2016
Visa Grant: 4th July 2016 

For us, most of the delay was because of us as well as the postal time required to send Japan PCC via post from USA.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

ckalyanii said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We received our Grant yesterday. This forum is of great help with lots of information and queries to help us achieve the grant for 189 visa.
> Thanks everyone who helped us with all the information and queries.
> Now I can easily say that it is indeed possible to get the visa without any agent.
> Sharing my timelines-
> ACS skill assessment(261313):18th Sep 2014
> IELTS: (12th Dec 2015) R-8.5,W-8.5,L-9.0,S-8.0
> EOI submitted: 13th Feb 2016 with 75 points
> Invitation to apply: 16th Feb 2016
> Visa Applied: 18th Feb 2016
> PCC-Japan: 12th February 2016
> PCC-India: 18th March 2016
> CO Assigned:18th April 2016
> Ask for additional Documents and Medicals: 18th April 2016
> Medicals: 25th April 2016
> Documents submitted: 28th April 2016
> Ask to send Japan PCC via post: 16th May 2016
> Send Japan PCC by Post (USA to Australia): 25th May 2016
> PCC received confirmation by new CO: 28th June 2016
> Visa Grant: 4th July 2016
> 
> For us, most of the delay was because of us as well as the postal time required to send Japan PCC via post from USA.
> 
> Thanks




Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omij

Shaivi said:


> Congrats.can u share your time line??r u indian and applied from india?


Thanks Shaivi. Yes,I am very much India and working in Malaysia for past 3 years.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

omij said:


> VISA GRANTED
> 
> Can't believe, I got PR in only 20 days.
> 
> I am in office right now and its very difficult to continue work.


Congrats ..Good Luck... your ANZSCO code plz?


----------



## Black_Rose

omij said:


> Thanks Shaivi. Yes,I am very much India and working in Malaysia for past 3 years
> 
> 
> PTE: 18.03.2016 LRSW 67 71 79 71 (69)
> ACS applied: 23.03.2016
> ACS approved: 29.03.2016
> EOI-189: 29.03.2016: 65 points
> EOI-189: Invitation : 25th May, 2016
> 189 Lodge date: 16th June, 2016
> 190 Grant Date: 5th July, 2016
> IED 21 March, 2017
> 
> planning to fly to Australia in Aug-Sep.


You applied for 189 visa and got 190 visa now planning to fly to Australia on student visa or what? :confused2:


----------



## omij

Black_Rose said:


> You applied for 189 visa and got 190 visa now planning to fly to Australia on student visa or what? :confused2:


Typo... Signature updated


----------



## omij

Moneyjheeta said:


> Congrats ..Good Luck... your ANZSCO code plz?


Updated my Signature. Its 261313


----------



## Vakymy

someone please help....From immi account all four of us are granted but can only view grant for spouse and received one email with spouses PDF.
On Vevo can confirm my status but not my spouse and kids.....Jarichi, senior members and Visch please help....

Emailed DIBP Brisbane team as letter for spouse originated from them to advice to allow for travel plans. is this unique to me or is there anyone out there with the same challenge?


----------



## perryH

*Hi*

Finally !!! Finally !!!
I got golden mail today. I got visa grant mail.
Thank you everyone for your support and answering all my queries.
Thanks to almighty for everything.
Good luck to all who are waiting for their grants.


----------



## Jasmin FR

sridevimca20022 said:


> Out of 18 grants , 15 are from Adelaide team and only 3 are from Brisbane.
> 
> Really it is unfortunate for the people who allocated with Brisbane teams.
> 
> 123 days still counting....


I am waiting from 157 Days::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations.
My timelines are very similar to yours. I am dying waiting now.



perryH said:


> Finally !!! Finally !!!
> I got golden mail today. I got visa grant mail.
> Thank you everyone for your support and answering all my queries.
> Thanks to almighty for everything.
> Good luck to all who are waiting for their grants.


----------



## Shaivi

Congrats..kindly update your timeline


----------



## Shaivi

perryH said:


> Finally !!! Finally !!!
> I got golden mail today. I got visa grant mail.
> Thank you everyone for your support and answering all my queries.
> Thanks to almighty for everything.
> Good luck to all who are waiting for their grants.


Congrats..plz update your timeline


----------



## Satya S

Hi All,

Congratulation to all who received the Grant email and wishing Good luck to those who are eagerly waiting for the golden email just like me.
I called DIBP again today…got the same standard replies.....only the last line was bit exciting stating its actively being processed and you should hear something good from us in couple of days
--
Visa application - processing from GSM Brisbane (DIBP)
25 Dec 2015: EOI for 189 
21 Jan 2016: Invitation 189
22 Feb 2016: Visa lodged
28 Feb 2016: Medical
05 Mar 2016: Spouse Medical
18 Apr 2016: CO Contacted for additional information (Form 80, Spouce - English Proficiency and Qatar PCC) 
08 May 2016: Submitted the requested information 
XX July 2016: Waiting for Grant


----------



## aman6261

Please suggest.

ANZSCO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
Total Points: 65 (Age: 30 + Qualification: 15 + Work Exp: 10 + PTE: 10)

Positive skill assessment: May'16
PTE cleared with 70+ in each module: Jun'16
EOI for: 189 visa
EOI submission date: 29-Jun-2016

Based on the past trends, when shall I receive the invitation? In July itself or later. Hoping for an answer from experts.


----------



## panks_777

Congrats all mates who have been granted visa.. Best of luck for your future..


----------



## panks_777

perryH said:


> Finally !!! Finally !!!
> I got golden mail today. I got visa grant mail.
> Thank you everyone for your support and answering all my queries.
> Thanks to almighty for everything.
> Good luck to all who are waiting for their grants.


Congrats!!! 

In your case any employment verification done?


----------



## chopsumbongw

priyasub said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to write this that i have received the golden email today for myself and my husband at 5:38 AM IST. I would like to thank everybody and it wouldnt be possible without this forum.This forum just rocks.
> Congratulations others who got their grants and all the very best to the ones who are waiting.You will be surely be receiving the good news soon.
> Below are my Timelines.
> 
> 
> 261311- Analyst Programmer
> ACS positive - 14 March
> EOI - 16 March (65 points)
> Invitation - 11 May
> 189 Visa lodged - 12 May ( All document Front loaded)
> CO commencement email from Adelaide- 15 June
> Visa grant - 5 July
> IED - 13 April 2017


Congratulations. My timeline is just around yours. Hoping for the Grant as well.


----------



## Arnab2014

Hi , 

congratulations to all those you grant today .

Can any one share the total grants today . I guess it's lesser than yesterday .

Any grants from Brisbane today ?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Shafiq

All the best



shafiq2k said:


> By The Grace Of Almighty Allah, I have received grant for me, my wife and two kids.
> 
> I would like to say thank you everyone on this forum for their support and help.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

125 Days and Counting.. 



sridevimca20022 said:


> Out of 18 grants , 15 are from Adelaide team and only 3 are from Brisbane.
> 
> Really it is unfortunate for the people who allocated with Brisbane teams.
> 
> 123 days still counting....


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats to you and your family..



isaiasfritsch said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Me and my wife got our grants today (4th of July). Lodge was 02/04.
> 
> You can see my timeline on my signature.
> 
> Good luck to those waiting for their grants as well. Keep your hopes up.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats to you and your partner..
Thats like a dream come true.. 



mcag said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to share with you that my boyfriend and I got our PR yesterday (189). Thank you for all your help and good luck to those waiting!
> 
> 233111-Chemical Engineer
> EOI-16/04/2016 (60 pts)
> Invitation-11/05/2016
> Visa Lodge-11/05/2016 (including form 80,medical and PCC)
> CO contact-21/05/2016 (further proof of de facto relationship)
> Information provided-24/05/2016
> Grant-04/07/2016


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats on your grant..

Can you please share your timeline?




sethi.capricorn said:


> HI All,
> 
> Wanted to share with you all that i have received Grant email today at 4:35 am IST for visa 189. Woke up on an email notification and now not able to sleep
> 
> I uploaded medicals on Jun 6, 2016. No call for employment verification at all. So, it was a wait for 1 month for me.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

All the best.. Hope you receive a speedy grant..



Ashish_2574 said:


> Guys, I called DIBP just now. I was able to connect immediately. He took my passport number and opened the case. Told me CO is on my case and being actively processed. No documents required from me. He added a note to update CO that I called them.
> 
> Let's hope something comes positive very soon.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Superb.. 
Congrats.. Pretty quick



Mihi said:


> Hi everyone!
> Glad to inform that I received my grant today. Please see below for my timeline. I did not claim any points for employment.
> 
> 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> ACS positive - 14 March
> EOI - 15 March (70 points)
> Invitation - 13 April
> 189 Visa lodged - 25 April
> CO contact for medicals,form 1399, Sri Lanka police clearance- 4 May
> All documents provided by - 17 May
> Visa grant - 5 July
> IED - 8 May 2017


----------



## jschopra

Heartiest congratulations to all who have received grants from starting of the week. It gives people like us hope of getting a good news soon.

Enjoy the moment and best of luck for future.


----------



## chirag85

Hello, I am new this forum. Can i any one tell when i can expect invitation for 263312 TELECOMMUNICATIONS NETWORK ENGINEER with 65 points ??
__________________________________________
263312 TELECOMMUNICATIONS NETWORK ENGINEER.
05-03-16 IELTS (L:7 R:7 W:6.5 S:6.5)
31-05-16 PTE-A (L:74 R:74 W:79 S:74)
02-06-16 EA Application
23-06-16 EA Outcome
28-06-16 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points 
XX-XX-XX Invitation received


----------



## Sush1

Did you call DIBP today?



jschopra said:


> Heartiest congratulations to all who have received grants from starting of the week. It gives people like us hope of getting a good news soon.
> 
> Enjoy the moment and best of luck for future.


----------



## jairichi

Vakymy said:


> someone please help....From immi account all four of us are granted but can only view grant for spouse and received one email with spouses PDF.
> On Vevo can confirm my status but not my spouse and kids.....Jarichi, senior members and Visch please help....
> 
> Emailed DIBP Brisbane team as letter for spouse originated from them to advice to allow for travel plans. is this unique to me or is there anyone out there with the same challenge?


Normally primary applicant receives individual mails for all members in application and the same can be checked in VEVO. As you have already contacted DIBP my suggestion would be give it a bit more time and check again. If nothing then call DIBP tomorrow. Nothing to worry.


----------



## jayk87

GSSinOZ said:


> Congratulations Jay. You would have got the pdf file for yourself and all other applicants (if any). That's the last step for PR process as such. Check your visa conditions in the grant letter. Also check the same in VEVO system.
> 
> You & applicants will have to travel to Australia at least once before the IED. Initial entry date/Visa entry date to validate your PR.


That's cool. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## kkadenge

hello , new to the forum 

lodged : 02/04/16
Co contacted requesting further information :18/04/16
Provided further info :19/04/16
Different co contacted requesting further info: 17/05/16
Employment verification :7/06/16 
Grant :xxxxxx

my question is when can i contact the DIBP for application status since the standard processing time of three months has lapsed:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## jschopra

Sush1 said:


> Did you call DIBP today?


Tried a lot of times. Couldn't get through. The line was continuously busy. Will try again tomorrow.

I have a question at this moment. What if they are trying to do employment verification but can't reach my employers. The no. at the old one is no longer in service and there is no contact email. The no. at the current employer is never attended to and there was no contact email given. Do you guy think they will contact me for verification? Is there a chance of verification call from AHC?


----------



## jayk87

kkadenge said:


> hello , new to the forum
> 
> lodged : 02/04/16
> Co contacted requesting further information :18/04/16
> Provided further info :19/04/16
> Different co contacted requesting further info: 17/05/16
> Employment verification :7/06/16
> Grant :xxxxxx
> 
> my question is when can i contact the DIBP for application status since the standard processing time of three months has lapsed:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


I depends on your category and visa class.
Might be worth if you can fill up your footer with detailed information (like everyone else)


----------



## sridevimca20022

Arnab2014 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> congratulations to all those you grant today .
> 
> Can any one share the total grants today . I guess it's lesser than yesterday .
> 
> Any grants from Brisbane today ?


Hi,

Yes it is considerably lesser than yesterday.I see in immitracker 10 grants reported out of which 2 are from Brisbane team.

Thanks,


----------



## zeeshan355

Hi All,

With immense pleasure and excitement I would like to inform you all that we(me & my spouse) have been granted the 189 visa at 03:15AM Saudi Time today 05-July-2016!!! 
Thanks to each and everyone on this forum who have knowingly and unknowingly contributed to helping me through this journey. without an agent it was a tuf journey,,, had to be patient and finally hard work paid off... Alhamdullillah 

Time Line:


Occupation MECHANICAL ENGINEER; 
EA applied: 02/JAN/2015 ;
EA OUTCOME : Positive Outcome for Education + Work Exp (20/01/2016);
PTE Academic on 17th-NOV-2015 ; Result 19th-NOV- 2015 (L/R/W/S) (72/74/68/85)
EOI Submitted : 23RD-JAN- 16 for 189(60 Points)
Invited : 03-FEB-16
Visa Lodge : 19-Feb-16 (DocS upload EXCEPT PCC & MEDICAL FOR ME AND MY WIFE)
1ST CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) : 01-MAR-16 (Requesting PTE SCORE FROM WEBSITE, PCC & MEDICALS)
Provided on 14-MAR-16
2ND CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) : 7TH APR 2016 MISSING PCC INDIA FOR AUSTRALIA.
Provided on 14-MAR-16
EMP. VERIFICATION : 10TH MAY 2016
GRANT: 05.07.2016.

Our Best wishes to all awaiting visa grants....


----------



## sridevimca20022

jschopra said:


> Tried a lot of times. Couldn't get through. The line was continuously busy. Will try again tomorrow.
> 
> I have a question at this moment. What if they are trying to do employment verification but can't reach my employers. The no. at the old one is no longer in service and there is no contact email. The no. at the current employer is never attended to and there was no contact email given. Do you guy think they will contact me for verification? Is there a chance of verification call from AHC?



I guess they try to reach your HR manager thru email. They will get this details easily by looking at your offer letters,payslips etc....

Even in our case we never submitted the HR details of previous company, and also my previous companies are merged with some other companies , but they were able to reach out the HR .They have their own ways to identify the details that they need to verify. 

As long as we don't submit anything which is not correct , the rest is assured


----------



## jayk87

*Brace up*

It seems like a lot of people are getting visas this month and planning to go to Australia in or around Aug-Sep 

Book your flights before it's too expensive lane:


----------



## dakshch

shawnchristophervaz said:


> 125 Days and Counting..




211 days and Counting


----------



## Rahul1809

Hi Msmsoe, congratulations , 

Sg pcc - is it Singapore pcc


----------



## jschopra

zeeshan355 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With immense pleasure and excitement I would like to inform you all that we(me & my spouse) have been granted the 189 visa at 03:15AM Saudi Time today 05-July-2016!!!
> Thanks to each and everyone on this forum who have knowingly and unknowingly contributed to helping me through this journey. without an agent it was a tuf journey,,, had to be patient and finally hard work paid off... Alhamdullillah
> 
> Time Line:
> 
> 
> Occupation MECHANICAL ENGINEER;
> EA applied: 02/JAN/2015 ;
> EA OUTCOME : Positive Outcome for Education + Work Exp (20/01/2016);
> PTE Academic on 17th-NOV-2015 ; Result 19th-NOV- 2015 (L/R/W/S) (72/74/68/85)
> EOI Submitted : 23RD-JAN- 16 for 189(60 Points)
> Invited : 03-FEB-16
> Visa Lodge : 19-Feb-16 (DocS upload EXCEPT PCC & MEDICAL FOR ME AND MY WIFE)
> 1ST CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) : 01-MAR-16 (Requesting PTE SCORE FROM WEBSITE, PCC & MEDICALS)
> Provided on 14-MAR-16
> 2ND CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) : 7TH APR 2016 MISSING PCC INDIA FOR AUSTRALIA.
> Provided on 14-MAR-16
> EMP. VERIFICATION : 10TH MAY 2016
> GRANT: 05.07.2016.
> 
> Our Best wishes to all awaiting visa grants....


Congratulations mate. Best of luck for future. Glad to see a mechie in the midst of all.


----------



## Sush1

We have seen cases on the forum where the Applicant was directly Contacted. 
And if there is any issue regarding the number or mail CO will definitely contact you.



jschopra said:


> Tried a lot of times. Couldn't get through. The line was continuously busy. Will try again tomorrow.
> 
> I have a question at this moment. What if they are trying to do employment verification but can't reach my employers. The no. at the old one is no longer in service and there is no contact email. The no. at the current employer is never attended to and there was no contact email given. Do you guy think they will contact me for verification? Is there a chance of verification call from AHC?


----------



## jschopra

sridevimca20022 said:


> I guess they try to reach your HR manager thru email. They will get this details easily by looking at your offer letters,payslips etc....
> 
> Even in our case we never submitted the HR details of previous company, and also my previous companies are merged with some other companies , but they were able to reach out the HR .They have their own ways to identify the details that they need to verify.
> 
> As long as we don't submit anything which is not correct , the rest is assured





Sush1 said:


> We have seen cases on the forum where the Applicant was directly Contacted.
> And if there is any issue regarding the number or mail CO will definitely contact you.


Thanks a lot. Was just worried that this might be delaying the process. Hoping for some movement once I get connected on the call.


----------



## Sush1

I got through at 6th Try. I was so desperate I wanted to contact them.

But it was of no Use...



jschopra said:


> Thanks a lot. Was just worried that this might be delaying the process. Hoping for some movement once I get connected on the call.


----------



## aus-here-i-come

Congrats to those who have got grants today. Today a serge of CO Contacts and grants was felt. Good luck to everyone waiting for grants..


----------



## kanz12

zeeshan355 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With immense pleasure and excitement I would like to inform you all that we(me & my spouse) have been granted the 189 visa at 03:15AM Saudi Time today 05-July-2016!!!
> Thanks to each and everyone on this forum who have knowingly and unknowingly contributed to helping me through this journey. without an agent it was a tuf journey,,, had to be patient and finally hard work paid off... Alhamdullillah
> 
> Time Line:
> 
> 
> Occupation MECHANICAL ENGINEER;
> EA applied: 02/JAN/2015 ;
> EA OUTCOME : Positive Outcome for Education + Work Exp (20/01/2016);
> PTE Academic on 17th-NOV-2015 ; Result 19th-NOV- 2015 (L/R/W/S) (72/74/68/85)
> EOI Submitted : 23RD-JAN- 16 for 189(60 Points)
> Invited : 03-FEB-16
> Visa Lodge : 19-Feb-16 (DocS upload EXCEPT PCC & MEDICAL FOR ME AND MY WIFE)
> 1ST CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) : 01-MAR-16 (Requesting PTE SCORE FROM WEBSITE, PCC & MEDICALS)
> Provided on 14-MAR-16
> 2ND CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) : 7TH APR 2016 MISSING PCC INDIA FOR AUSTRALIA.
> Provided on 14-MAR-16
> EMP. VERIFICATION : 10TH MAY 2016
> GRANT: 05.07.2016.
> 
> Our Best wishes to all awaiting visa grants....


Finally zeeshan! you must be much releived. congratulations n good luck


----------



## kanz12

12 grants thus far.. congratulations all.
its worrisome to notice how they have not even touched the JAN applicants while the June is getting grants in a rush. This journey has been ridiculously slow and painful without a good reason. as per PCC we will have less than 6 months to move out provided the grant comes in this month. It's gonna be hard to wind up as we are not living in home country.
My enthusiasm and motivation is dead . I almost know my reaction when and when I get the grant. Sorry guys don't mean to pull u down with my rant but i can pretty much guess how everyone is feeling especially those waiting since december.


----------



## anurag.gupta81

dakshch said:


> 211 days and Counting


Did you call them up? Just try giving them a buzz.


----------



## jairichi

kanz12 said:


> 12 grants thus far.. congratulations all.
> its worrisome to notice how they have not even touched the JAN applicants while the June is getting grants in a rush. This journey has been ridiculously slow and painful without a good reason. as per PCC we will have less than 6 months to move out provided the grant comes in this month. It's gonna be hard to wind up as we are not living in home country.
> My enthusiasm and motivation is dead . I almost know my reaction when and when I get the grant. Sorry guys don't mean to pull u down with my rant but i can pretty much guess how everyone is feeling especially those waiting since december.


Kanz, I empathize with your situation and others. Yes, it will be tough to move out of country which is not home country with family and with little time to spare, especially when a job is not secured in Australia. But, look at the positive side of going to a country as PR rather than on work visa where one is at the mercy of boss and contract. Things get delayed with a purpose and hopefully for a good one.


----------



## kkadenge

jayk87 said:


> I depends on your category and visa class.
> Might be worth if you can fill up your footer with detailed information (like everyone else)


Noted  New to the forum. My question is still valid 


-------------------------------------------------------------
Computer network and systems engineer :263111
IELTS : R 9 S 7 W 7.5 L 8
Submitted EOI :07/03/2016
Invited for subclass 189 :07/03/2016 ( 65 points )
lodged subclass 189 : 02/04/16
Co contacted requesting further information :18/04/16
Provided further info :19/04/16
Different co contacted requesting further info: 17/05/16
Employment verification :7/06/16 
Grant :xxxxxx


----------



## kanz12

jairichi said:


> Kanz, I empathize with your situation and others. Yes, it will be tough to move out of country which is not home country with family and with little time to spare, especially when a job is not secured in Australia. But, look at the positive side of going to a country as PR rather than on work visa where one is at the mercy of boss and contract. Things get delayed with a purpose and hopefully for a good one.


True that! Thank you for ur kind words Jairichi. Letsee how it goes. Ill hang on to ur last line


----------



## zeeshan355

jschopra said:


> Congratulations mate. Best of luck for future. Glad to see a mechie in the midst of all.


thank you !!! u will receive it soon.... they cannot resist mechies for too long....


----------



## zeeshan355

kanz12 said:


> Finally zeeshan! you must be much releived. congratulations n good luck



yess boss it was a long wait... thanx for ur wishes.

best wishes to all waiting for visa grant
:second::second::second::second:


----------



## coolrc_04

*Form 80*



jairichi said:


> Kanz, I empathize with your situation and others. Yes, it will be tough to move out of country which is not home country with family and with little time to spare, especially when a job is not secured in Australia. But, look at the positive side of going to a country as PR rather than on work visa where one is at the mercy of boss and contract. Things get delayed with a purpose and hopefully for a good one.


Hello Jai,

Thank you for helping me with form 80. I would like to confirm some more sections. Can you please look into the following questions and give feedback.

Part H – Proposed travel or further stay 

22 Why are you travelling to Australia?
Include any relevant dates or events
I want to migrate permanently. I will travel to Australia once granted a visa.

23 Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for your journey to
Australia?
No. (Also, do I need to put N/A in all the blank spaces that follows such as Flight number, city of arrival etc?)


----------



## Tea&Coffee

Hi,
Anyone out there waiting for visa GRANT, applicants lodge visa on May 2016.
My case:
visa lodge on 26 May
CO asked for form 80 and 1221 for me and my wife on 21 June.
after that nothing.
Anybody got grant from same situation.


----------



## andreyx108b

zeeshan355 said:


> yess boss it was a long wait... thanx for ur wishes.
> 
> best wishes to all waiting for visa grant
> :second::second::second::second:


Congrats!


----------



## sudhanshu2211

omij said:


> VISA GRANTED
> 
> Can't believe, I got PR in only 20 days.
> 
> I am in office right now and its very difficult to continue work.


congrats!


----------



## arjun09

Tea&Coffee said:


> Hi,
> Anyone out there waiting for visa GRANT, applicants lodge visa on May 2016.
> My case:
> visa lodge on 26 May
> CO asked for form 80 and 1221 for me and my wife on 21 June.
> after that nothing.
> Anybody got grant from same situation.


Dibp asked for same docs from me in march. Which i submitted in march itself but nothing till now.

261313 Software Engineer (60 pts)
Invitation - 21 Jan 2016
Visa Lodged - 25 feb 2016
CO Contact for Form 80, PCC- 15 Mar 2016
Submitted docs - 30 Mar 2016
No Employment Verification yet
Grant - ??? Still waiting...


----------



## Tea&Coffee

arjun09 said:


> Dibp asked for same docs from me in march. Which i submitted in march itself but nothing till now.
> 
> 261313 Software Engineer (60 pts)
> Invitation - 21 Jan 2016
> Visa Lodged - 25 feb 2016
> CO Contact for Form 80, PCC- 15 Mar 2016
> Submitted docs - 30 Mar 2016
> No Employment Verification yet
> Grant - ??? Still waiting...



Which team Adelaide or Brisbane?
Any CO Assigned?


----------



## sarbjass

arjun09 said:


> Dibp asked for same docs from me in march. Which i submitted in march itself but nothing till now.
> 
> 261313 Software Engineer (60 pts)
> Invitation - 21 Jan 2016
> Visa Lodged - 25 feb 2016
> CO Contact for Form 80, PCC- 15 Mar 2016
> Submitted docs - 30 Mar 2016
> No Employment Verification yet
> Grant - ??? Still waiting...




Same here. we are having almost same timelines. I have called dibp today as per them, CO is waiting for some internal checks information and thats why he has not even looked into my case after my last call on 15 june. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

coolrc_04 said:


> Hello Jai,
> 
> Thank you for helping me with form 80. I would like to confirm some more sections. Can you please look into the following questions and give feedback.
> 
> Part H – Proposed travel or further stay
> 
> 22 Why are you travelling to Australia?
> Include any relevant dates or events
> I want to migrate permanently. I will travel to Australia once granted a visa.
> 
> 23 Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for your journey to
> Australia?
> No. (Also, do I need to put N/A in all the blank spaces that follows such as Flight number, city of arrival etc?)


Both answers are fine. No need to add N/A.


----------



## goaustralianow

goaustralianow said:


> As per myimmitracker.com, the trends for 263111 looks very promising. People with 60 points who filled EOI in March got the invite in March itself and so does the people who applied in the month for April got the invite in April itself.
> 
> Hope to get it in 2nd round of July or may be 1st round of August


With the grace of god, I just got an ITA... 263111 60 points


----------



## perryH

*Hi*



panks_777 said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> In your case any employment verification done?


No employment verification done in my case.


----------



## SAJO

*Emp verification call*

Hi friends,

Yesterday got emp verification call regarding job details and tenure.

Visa lodged in February.

Anybody who has got emp verification recently? 
How much time is expected post the emp verification call ... 

Almost 130+ days and counting.

Cheers:fingerscrossed:


----------



## perryH

*Hi*



Sush1 said:


> Congratulations.
> My timelines are very similar to yours. I am dying waiting now.


I'm sure you will get ur golden mail in coming few days. May be tomorrow morning.
Good luck.


----------



## perryH

*Hi*

Congratulations to all who got their visa grant !!!
Good luck for the future in OZ
Hope to see you all there !!!


----------



## Deeps2016

Heartiest congratulations to all who have received grants from starting of this month. It gives people like us hope of getting a good news soon.

All the best to all.

140 days and counting.... :juggle:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO-261111
23-Aug-2015: ACS Applied 
31-Aug-2015: ACS +VE Result Received 
21-Sep-2015: PTE exam
23-Sep-2015: Overall - 83/90 (L-90, R-79, S-90, W-81) 
26-Sep-2015: EOI 189 (65) 
08-Jan-2016: Invitation Received 
17-Feb-2016: Visa Lodgment 
17-Feb-2016: Docs Uploaded
22-Feb- 2016: CO Contact – GSM Brisbane (Medicals & PCC pending)
23-Feb-2016: Medicals & PCC Uploaded
Grant : ??????? :confused2: :fingerscrossed:
IED: ?????? lane: :noidea:


----------



## Tea&Coffee

pranaykatta said:


> Hey did you get your grant? Just wondering as we both have the same CO


I am waiting for grant.
After submitting the requested docs on 21 June, no contact from GSM


----------



## samsonk76

Deeps2016 said:


> Heartiest congratulations to all who have received grants from starting of this month. It gives people like us hope of getting a good news soon.
> 
> All the best to all.
> 
> 140 days and counting.... :juggle:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO-261111
> 23-Aug-2015: ACS Applied
> 31-Aug-2015: ACS +VE Result Received
> 21-Sep-2015: PTE exam
> 23-Sep-2015: Overall - 83/90 (L-90, R-79, S-90, W-81)
> 26-Sep-2015: EOI 189 (65)
> 08-Jan-2016: Invitation Received
> 17-Feb-2016: Visa Lodgment
> 17-Feb-2016: Docs Uploaded
> 22-Feb- 2016: CO Contact – GSM Brisbane (Medicals & PCC pending)
> 23-Feb-2016: Medicals & PCC Uploaded
> Grant : ??????? :confused2: :fingerscrossed:
> IED: ?????? lane: :noidea:


We have the same ANZCO code and visa application date. 

All the best! 



ICT Business Analyst 261111 (65 Points)
ACS CLEARED 3/12/2015
EOI Submitted 11/12/2015
Invited 29/01/2016 
Visa Lodged 17/02/2016 
1st CO Assign/Contact 29/02/2016
Medicals & PCC Completed 15/03/2016 
2nd CO Contact 07/04/2016 - PCC for Spouse UAE visit - Sent correct dates for UAE visit (less than a year) requesting exemption
CO confirmed UAE PCC not required 23/04/2016
AHC (Delhi) Verification call 19/05/2016
Grant : XX/XX/2016


----------



## ijjadas

*How to updae footer*



jayk87 said:


> I depends on your category and visa class.
> Might be worth if you can fill up your footer with detailed information (like everyone else)


Please advise how to update footer.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

Congratulations to all who have received the grant 

For the people waiting, All the Best !


----------



## arjun09

Tea&Coffee said:


> Which team Adelaide or Brisbane?
> 
> Any CO Assigned?




Brisbane team on 15th march


----------



## aussieby2016

kanz12 said:


> 12 grants thus far.. congratulations all.
> its worrisome to notice how they have not even touched the JAN applicants while the June is getting grants in a rush. This journey has been ridiculously slow and painful without a good reason. as per PCC we will have less than 6 months to move out provided the grant comes in this month. It's gonna be hard to wind up as we are not living in home country.
> My enthusiasm and motivation is dead . I almost know my reaction when and when I get the grant. Sorry guys don't mean to pull u down with my rant but i can pretty much guess how everyone is feeling especially those waiting since december.


Kanz you have spoken my heart out....it actually is converting from enthusiasing to terryfing as the days are passing by.....dnt noe whatz the IED going to be like for jan and before applicants....just hoping the best happens and happens soon....


----------



## Rajgowda

Which team is quicker Adelaide or Brisbane? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

Rajgowda said:


> Which team is quicker Adelaide or Brisbane?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Adelaide without an iota of doubt.....myimmitracker.com would support my statement so would the visa granted forum members.....


----------



## MissionAus_2016

samsonk76 said:


> We have the same ANZCO code and visa application date.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> 
> 
> ICT Business Analyst 261111 (65 Points)
> ACS CLEARED 3/12/2015
> EOI Submitted 11/12/2015
> Invited 29/01/2016
> Visa Lodged 17/02/2016
> 1st CO Assign/Contact 29/02/2016
> Medicals & PCC Completed 15/03/2016
> 2nd CO Contact 07/04/2016 - PCC for Spouse UAE visit - Sent correct dates for UAE visit (less than a year) requesting exemption
> CO confirmed UAE PCC not required 23/04/2016
> AHC (Delhi) Verification call 19/05/2016
> Grant : XX/XX/2016


I see lot of applicants of 261111 category waiting for GRANTs and most of them had no contacts from CO from last 2-3 months.

Though I saw 2-3 applicants of this category got GRANTS today after a long time..

So, ALL THE BEST TO 261111 CATEGORY applicants to get their GRANTS soon.

Infact ALL applicants should get their visa timely and those who are waiting from more than 3-4 months should get their part of happiness(via GRANTS) max by 15th July.


----------



## nishant.newton

Hi Guys..Finally i got the golden mail on the morning of 4th Jul. I was the silent user of this forum and would like to thanks each and every member of the group for the way everyone is helping each other and encouraging. Good luck to those who are awaiting the golden mail.

My timelines:
Visa Lodged: 03 Apr 2016
CO Allocated and provided doc checklist: 09 Apr 2016
Docs uploaded:01 May 2016
CO Contact for additional docs: 16 May 2016
All docs uploaded: 03 Jun 2016
Grant: 04 Jul 2016
IED: 26 Apr 2017


----------



## binoyjt

samsonk76 said:


> We have the same ANZCO code and visa application date.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> 
> 
> ICT Business Analyst 261111 (65 Points)
> ACS CLEARED 3/12/2015
> EOI Submitted 11/12/2015
> Invited 29/01/2016
> Visa Lodged 17/02/2016
> 1st CO Assign/Contact 29/02/2016
> Medicals & PCC Completed 15/03/2016
> 2nd CO Contact 07/04/2016 - PCC for Spouse UAE visit - Sent correct dates for UAE visit (less than a year) requesting exemption
> CO confirmed UAE PCC not required 23/04/2016
> AHC (Delhi) Verification call 19/05/2016
> Grant : XX/XX/2016


Did any employment verification take place at your company?


----------



## Rajgowda

aussieby2016 said:


> Adelaide without an iota of doubt.....myimmitracker.com would support my statement so would the visa granted forum members.....


Even I feel the same way. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jayk87

ijjadas said:


> Please advise how to update footer.



After logging in, Click on QUICK LINKS in the top menu
Click Edit Signature
Type the entry and save it


----------



## samsonk76

binoyjt said:


> Did any employment verification take place at your company?


None that I know of. I am thinking of calling my previous companies to find out. 

ICT Business Analyst 261111 (65 Points)
ACS CLEARED 3/12/2015
EOI Submitted 11/12/2015
Invited 29/01/2016 
Visa Lodged 17/02/2016 
1st CO Assign/Contact 29/02/2016
Medicals & PCC Completed 15/03/2016 
2nd CO Contact 07/04/2016 - PCC for Spouse UAE visit - Sent correct dates for UAE visit (less than a year) requesting exemption
CO confirmed UAE PCC not required 23/04/2016
AHC (Delhi) Verification call 19/05/2016
Grant : XX/XX/2016


----------



## namqas

Hi, 

Has anyone been requested by the CO to submit a Character Statutory Declaration for being unable to provide US PCC? Has anyone experienced this? Timelines or outcomes could help me assess my case. Appreciate !


----------



## jayk87

kkadenge said:


> Noted  New to the forum. My question is still valid
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Computer network and systems engineer :263111
> IELTS : R 9 S 7 W 7.5 L 8
> Submitted EOI :07/03/2016
> Invited for subclass 189 :07/03/2016 ( 65 points )
> lodged subclass 189 : 02/04/16
> Co contacted requesting further information :18/04/16
> Provided further info :19/04/16
> Different co contacted requesting further info: 17/05/16
> Employment verification :7/06/16
> Grant :xxxxxx


I was informed by DIBP in June that visa quota for 2015-16 was full and new visas will be issued in 2016-17, starting this July. As I have lodged in Feb, I got visa this week. 

By the time they consider April's applications, you should be getting the verdict in a month or two. So wait another month or two. Then it's worth chasing DIBP. Otherwise, you can contact now itself but I can't guarantee a satisfactory response.


----------



## poorikanna

Congrats to all who got the golden email. I've been waiting since beginning of May, but to no avail. My CO is Kelly from Brisbane. I called up DIBP a couple of days back. I was told that the CO will get back to me in case they require anything. The only that I haven't given to them yet are our horoscopes. I'm scared if I've entered some wrong info, stuff like that. Really frustrating.

21/01/2016 - ACS +ve - Analyst Programmer (261311)
19/02/2016 - EOI submitted
09/03/2016 - Invitation Received
65 - # of points
No points claimed for spouse experience
24/03/2016 - 189 Applied
24/03/2016 - Payment and document upload
27/03/2016 - PCC Upload
18/04/2016 - CO Contact - Form 80 for both, UK PCC for hubby and Detailed Employment Reference for me
02/05/2016 - Change of address and contact number for me since I came to Australia
06/05/2016 - Submitted all requested docs + Australia salary slips
27/06/2016 - Change of address and contact number for all since family joined me
No CO contact till now
Grant - God only knows


----------



## Rajgowda

poorikanna said:


> Congrats to all who got the golden email. I've been waiting since beginning of May, but to no avail. My CO is Kelly from Brisbane. I called up DIBP a couple of days back. I was told that the CO will get back to me in case they require anything. The only that I haven't given to them yet are our horoscopes. I'm scared if I've entered some wrong info, stuff like that. Really frustrating.
> 
> 21/01/2016 - ACS +ve - Analyst Programmer (261311)
> 19/02/2016 - EOI submitted
> 09/03/2016 - Invitation Received
> 65 - # of points
> No points claimed for spouse experience
> 24/03/2016 - 189 Applied
> 24/03/2016 - Payment and document upload
> 27/03/2016 - PCC Upload
> 18/04/2016 - CO Contact - Form 80 for both, UK PCC for hubby and Detailed Employment Reference for me
> 02/05/2016 - Change of address and contact number for me since I came to Australia
> 06/05/2016 - Submitted all requested docs + Australia salary slips
> 27/06/2016 - Change of address and contact number for all since family joined me
> No CO contact till now
> Grant - God only knows


My timeline is similar to yours... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajgowda

Waiting is the hardest part 

261313 Software Engineer
06.08.15 - ACS Submitted
20.08.15 - ACS Positive Response
09.10.15 - EOI 189 Submission (DOE) - 60 points
03.02.16 - Invited
28.03.16 - Visa Lodged
21.04.16 - CO Contact for additional Docs
21.04.16 - Notified CO about Pregnancy 
24.05.16 - Notified CO about the New Born 
25.05.16 - CO contacted and asked to submit Baby's Docs
07.06.16 - Medicals done.
09.06.16 - Uploaded all the Docs with PCC (India & UK)
20.06.16 - Baby added
00.xx.16 - Grant ???


----------



## SAJO

MissionAus_2016 said:


> I see lot of applicants of 261111 category waiting for GRANTs and most of them had no contacts from CO from last 2-3 months.
> 
> Though I saw 2-3 applicants of this category got GRANTS today after a long time..
> 
> So, ALL THE BEST TO 261111 CATEGORY applicants to get their GRANTS soon.
> 
> Infact ALL applicants should get their visa timely and those who are waiting from more than 3-4 months should get their part of happiness(via GRANTS) max by 15th July.[/
> 
> Yes, almost similar timelines like yours. Got employment verification call 2 days ago.
> Same occupation code (BA)
> 
> All the best and hope grant emails comes soon.


----------



## kamalendra

during the waiting period, can we have the LIST OF CASE OFFICERs that works on 189 applications,,,, just to see whether the grant depends on case officer assigned or not,,,,, THOSE LUCKY PPL WHO GOT THE GRANTS, PLEASE ADD THE NUMBER OF DAYS for getting grant

1. kamalendra || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25 Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
2. poorikanna || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 24 Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days


----------



## Satya S

1. kamalendra || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25 Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
2. poorikanna || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 24 Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
3. Satya S || CO: Lauren (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 22 FEB || GRANTED in : ___ days

--
Visa application - processing from GSM Brisbane (DIBP)
25 Dec 2015: EOI for 189 
21 Jan 2016: Invitation 189
22 Feb 2016: Visa lodged
28 Feb 2016: Medical
05 Mar 2016: Spouse Medical
18 Apr 2016: CO Contacted for additional information (Form 80, Spouce - English Proficiency and Qatar PCC) 
08 May 2016: Submitted the requested information 
XX XX 2016: Waiting for Grant


----------



## salmangillani

Satya S said:


> 1. kamalendra || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25 Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 2. poorikanna || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 24 Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 3. Satya S || CO: Lauren (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 22 FEB || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 
> --
> Visa application - processing from GSM Brisbane (DIBP)
> 25 Dec 2015: EOI for 189
> 21 Jan 2016: Invitation 189
> 22 Feb 2016: Visa lodged
> 28 Feb 2016: Medical
> 05 Mar 2016: Spouse Medical
> 18 Apr 2016: CO Contacted for additional information (Form 80, Spouce - English Proficiency and Qatar PCC)
> 08 May 2016: Submitted the requested information
> XX XX 2016: Waiting for Grant



Salmangillani || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25 MAY || GRANTED in : ___ days


----------



## tarun_87

kamalendra said:


> during the waiting period, can we have the LIST OF CASE OFFICERs that works on 189 applications,,,, just to see whether the grant depends on case officer assigned or not,,,,, THOSE LUCKY PPL WHO GOT THE GRANTS, PLEASE ADD THE NUMBER OF DAYS for getting grant
> 
> 1. kamalendra || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25 Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 2. poorikanna || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 24 Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days


There are no fixed CO's for any case. Whoever gets the que for the case file next will pick it up. The fixed CO thing got discontinued 20 months ago. The new system is actually better as a CO might go for annual leave and his cases don't pile up causing delays for applications. Other CO's will pick up the case and there are no long breaks. Hope this helps.


----------



## Shaivi

What happened no grant today


----------



## Sree47

Hello seniors.

Called dibp and reply was "application is under routine processing " no specific time line if required CO will contact you .

Applied on Mar 3 for 261313 already 126 days since lodge and co contacted on Apr 10, what does the reply means ? Still it is going to take time or almost there ? When can approx expected date may be ? Is it out for employment verification and waiting for response ? Many qns pls advise / provide inputs experienced members ....


----------



## Tea&Coffee

kamalendra said:


> during the waiting period, can we have the LIST OF CASE OFFICERs that works on 189 applications,,,, just to see whether the grant depends on case officer assigned or not,,,,, THOSE LUCKY PPL WHO GOT THE GRANTS, PLEASE ADD THE NUMBER OF DAYS for getting grant
> 
> 1. kamalendra || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25 Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 2. poorikanna || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 24 Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days


1. kamalendra || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25 Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
2. poorikanna || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 24 Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
3. Satya S || CO: Lauren (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 22 FEB || GRANTED in : ___ days
4. Tea&Coffee || CO: Anna (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 26 May || GRANTED in : ___ days
CO asked form 80 and 1221 for both applicant and submitted on same day 21 June.
waiting for grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Priyavl

poorikanna said:


> Congrats to all who got the golden email. I've been waiting since beginning of May, but to no avail. My CO is Kelly from Brisbane. I called up DIBP a couple of days back. I was told that the CO will get back to me in case they require anything. The only that I haven't given to them yet are our horoscopes. I'm scared if I've entered some wrong info, stuff like that. Really frustrating.
> 
> 21/01/2016 - ACS +ve - Analyst Programmer (261311)
> 19/02/2016 - EOI submitted
> 09/03/2016 - Invitation Received
> 65 - # of points
> No points claimed for spouse experience
> 24/03/2016 - 189 Applied
> 24/03/2016 - Payment and document upload
> 27/03/2016 - PCC Upload
> 18/04/2016 - CO Contact - Form 80 for both, UK PCC for hubby and Detailed Employment Reference for me
> 02/05/2016 - Change of address and contact number for me since I came to Australia
> 06/05/2016 - Submitted all requested docs + Australia salary slips
> 27/06/2016 - Change of address and contact number for all since family joined me
> No CO contact till now
> Grant - God only knows



May I know if you applied for partner skills and did not get the 5 points for it?
If that is the case , would you know the reason for the same?


----------



## arjun09

Sree47 said:


> Hello seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> Called dibp and reply was "application is under routine processing " no specific time line if required CO will contact you .
> 
> 
> 
> Applied on Mar 3 for 261313 already 126 days since lodge and co contacted on Apr 10, what does the reply means ? Still it is going to take time or almost there ? When can approx expected date may be ? Is it out for employment verification and waiting for response ? Many qns pls advise / provide inputs experienced members ....




I called them also. I called them thrice first a men picked up the phone and i knew he will not tell me anything. So as usual he gave me standard reply that i should wait. Then he hung up the phone. He didn't asked for any details of mine so i thought i should call them again. I again call them they didn't pick up the phone. I called them third time a lady answered the phone and asked for my details. I told her my passport number and dob. She looked into my application. She said you can hear from us next week.


----------



## Viaan

1. kamalendra || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25 Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
2. poorikanna || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 24 Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
3. Satya S || CO: Lauren (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 22 FEB || GRANTED in : ___ days
4. Viaan || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 02 JUNE || GRANTED in : ___ days


----------



## arjun09

Viaan said:


> 1. kamalendra || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25 Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 
> 2. poorikanna || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 24 Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 
> 3. Satya S || CO: Lauren (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 22 FEB || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 
> 4. Viaan || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 02 JUNE || GRANTED in : ___ days




Arjun || CO: Judith(Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED ||
APPLIED ON: 25 FEB || GRANTED in :___ DAYS


----------



## MsmSoe

Mechmohammed said:


> What I meant by field was your engineering branch, like mechanical, electrical, civil, etc.


Oh, it's Mechatronics and Engineering Management..

233914: Engineering Technologist

17/02/16*Invitation
20/02/16*Visa Lodged/Documents uploaded
26/02/16*Medical clearance
01/03/16*CO contact
02/03/16*SG PCC
11/03/16*PCC/Form 80/1221 uploaded
04/07/16 Grant!*


----------



## Shaivi

No grant today even on 2015 gang...is dibp close today


----------



## Satya S

No its working day


----------



## harmitraj

Hi... I can login to my immi account but I can't open my file since 30 mins ago. Is anyone else facing this problem too. Message displayed is .... An error has occurred
This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.


----------



## Satya S

Yes, I have the same issue when I am trying to login.
May be some server issues


----------



## Shaivi

Then why not a single grant any idea???


----------



## Deeps2016

harmitraj said:


> Hi... I can login to my immi account but I can't open my file since 30 mins ago. Is anyone else facing this problem too. Message displayed is .... An error has occurred
> This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.


Facing Same problem. i think some network issue.


----------



## Arnab2014

arjun09 said:


> Arjun || CO: Judith(Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED ||
> APPLIED ON: 25 FEB || GRANTED in :___ DAYS


Arnab2014 || CO: Martin and Mekelle ( Both Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || Applied on : 29th March 2016 || Granted in : ___ Days .


----------



## Satya S

No idea...just waiting for good news and golden email


----------



## panks_777

I received a verification call from AHC Delhi @8:30 but unfortunately i missed it. By calling them back it is taking me to helpdesk. Just want to know if anybody received call this morning? What is the step if one miss the verification call.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

poorikanna said:


> Congrats to all who got the golden email. I've been waiting since beginning of May, but to no avail. My CO is Kelly from Brisbane. I called up DIBP a couple of days back. I was told that the CO will get back to me in case they require anything. The only that I haven't given to them yet are our horoscopes. I'm scared if I've entered some wrong info, stuff like that. Really frustrating.
> 
> 21/01/2016 - ACS +ve - Analyst Programmer (261311)
> 19/02/2016 - EOI submitted
> 09/03/2016 - Invitation Received
> 65 - # of points
> No points claimed for spouse experience
> 24/03/2016 - 189 Applied
> 24/03/2016 - Payment and document upload
> 27/03/2016 - PCC Upload
> 18/04/2016 - CO Contact - Form 80 for both, UK PCC for hubby and Detailed Employment Reference for me
> 02/05/2016 - Change of address and contact number for me since I came to Australia
> 06/05/2016 - Submitted all requested docs + Australia salary slips
> 27/06/2016 - Change of address and contact number for all since family joined me
> No CO contact till now
> Grant - God only knows


My CO is also Kelly from Brisbane and I have also not heard from her since Mar'16.. At times it appears to be very wierd how DIBP team works but in the end this is the only team who has to give us GRANTS so... keep :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Shaivi

What happened to dibp today its realy frustrating . each day is passing in question mark state


----------



## raman123456

Industrial Engineer || 60 points || 233511

25-09-2015 || EOI Submitted (189)
22-11-2015 || EOI Invite
17-01-2016 || Visa Lodge
05-02-2016 || CO Contact Additional Documents Required
11-02-2016 || Additional Document Submitted
08-06-2016 || CALLED DIBP FOR APPLICATION STATUS.. BUT THEY JUST SAY IT IS IN-PROCESS AND WILL RESULTED SOON BY CO

contacted employers (past and current), But no employment verification done

05-07-2016 || Again called DIBP , the operator said " No more documents required. If assessor need any doc , then they will contact you. The process of application is running behind. You may got result in the end of this month"



IS IT A POSITIVE SIGN . KINDLY GUIDE .............???


----------



## jschopra

1. Satya S || CO: Lauren (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 22nd FEB || GRANTED in : ___ days
2. jschopra || CO: Sarah (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 23rd FEB || GRANTED in : ___ days
3. Arjun || CO: Judith(Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25th FEB || GRANTED in :___ DAYS
4. kamalendra || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25th Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
5. poorikanna || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 24th Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
6. Viaan || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 02nd JUNE || GRANTED in : ___ days


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

Ashutosh Mehta || CO: Judith (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 24th Feb || GRANTED in : ___ days


----------



## panks_777

SAJO said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Yesterday got emp verification call regarding job details and tenure.
> 
> Visa lodged in February.
> 
> Anybody who has got emp verification recently?
> How much time is expected post the emp verification call ...
> 
> Almost 130+ days and counting.
> 
> Cheers:fingerscrossed:


Hi,

Could you briefly tell what sort of question were asked during the verification call. As i missed the call this morning from AHC and will be expecting the next call very soon. 
Please advice.


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

panks_777 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you briefly tell what sort of question were asked during the verification call. As i missed the call this morning from AHC and will be expecting the next call very soon.
> Please advice.



1) Date of Birth
2) spouse name
3) Education Details (Bachelors onwards)
4) Employment - previous with designations and present
5) Brief about my current profile.
6) Question about the reference letter being issued on company's letter head - who has fed the job details in it.
7) Current Manager name etc.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

1. Satya S || CO: Lauren (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 22nd FEB || GRANTED in : ___ days
2. jschopra || CO: Sarah (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 23rd FEB || GRANTED in : ___ days
3. Arjun || CO: Judith(Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25th FEB || GRANTED in :___ DAYS
4. MissionAus_2016 || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 26th Feb || GRANTED in : ___ days
5. kamalendra || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25th Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
6. poorikanna || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 24th Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
7. Viaan || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 02nd JUNE || GRANTED in : ___ days


----------



## missionaus2016

It does seem so that Brisbane is a bit slow.

Btw, why can't I have a signature?

Aah, gotcha, I need to build a reputation before I am allowed to have a signature.


----------



## panks_777

Ashutosh Mehta said:


> 1) Date of Birth
> 2) spouse name
> 3) Education Details (Bachelors onwards)
> 4) Employment - previous with designations and present
> 5) Brief about my current profile.
> 6) Question about the reference letter being issued on company's letter head - who has fed the job details in it.
> 7) Current Manager name etc.


Thanks Mate!

regarding point 6# "who has fed the job details" - should we need to specify by me and validated it from manager?

What is the appropriate response should be like?


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Now 1 GRANT case is reported in myimmitracker. The person lodge on 16th June and got it on 6th July... VISA in 20 days.. what a luck

I wish I would have also got the VISA if not in 20 days then atleast in three times of it.. 60 days but  unfortunately even in six times (ie 120) also I have not received my share of luck..

Anyways it has to come one fine day if we are fair with application so WAITING FOR THE DAY


----------



## vikaschandra

panks_777 said:


> I received a verification call from AHC Delhi @8:30 but unfortunately i missed it. By calling them back it is taking me to helpdesk. Just want to know if anybody received call this morning? What is the step if one miss the verification call.


Don't worry they usually call back. Be More attentive as not to miss the call again and be prepared


----------



## Sush1

1. Satya S || CO: Lauren (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 22nd FEB || GRANTED in : ___ days
2. jschopra || CO: Sarah (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 23rd FEB || GRANTED in : ___ days
3. Arjun || CO: Judith(Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25th FEB || GRANTED in :___ DAYS
4. MissionAus_2016 || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 26th Feb || GRANTED in : ___ days
5. kamalendra || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25th Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
6. poorikanna || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 24th Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
7. Sush1 || CO: Michael (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 1st Apr|| GRANTED in : ___ days
8. Viaan || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 02nd JUNE || GRANTED in : ___ days[/QUOTE]


----------



## panks_777

vikaschandra said:


> Don't worry they usually call back. Be More attentive as not to miss the call again and be prepared


]]

Thanks mate for your suggestion. Will be more attentive next time.. But it very difficult to stick with phone every time and expecting a call  To mention I was attentive from past two months but still missed the call unfortunately during odd time.


----------



## sol79

1. Satya S || CO: Lauren (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 22nd FEB || GRANTED in : ___ days
2. jschopra || CO: Sarah (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 23rd FEB || GRANTED in : ___ days
3. Arjun || CO: Judith(Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25th FEB || GRANTED in :___ DAYS
4. MissionAus_2016 || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 26th Feb || GRANTED in : ___ days
5. kamalendra || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25th Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
6. poorikanna || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 24th Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
7. Sush1 || CO: Michael (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 1st Apr|| GRANTED in : ___ days
8. Viaan || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 02nd JUNE || GRANTED in : ___ days
9. Sol79 || CO: Kate (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED (Immi Assessment email) || APPLIED ON: 31st MARCH || GRANTED in : ___ days


----------



## Deeps2016

MissionAus_2016 said:


> 1. Satya S || CO: Lauren (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 22nd FEB || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 2. jschopra || CO: Sarah (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 23rd FEB || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 3. Arjun || CO: Judith(Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25th FEB || GRANTED in :___ DAYS
> 4. MissionAus_2016 || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 26th Feb || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 5. kamalendra || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25th Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 6. poorikanna || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 24th Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 7. Viaan || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 02nd JUNE || GRANTED in : ___ days


8. Deeps2016|| CO: Marten (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 17th FEB|| GRANTED in : ___ days


----------



## raman123456

Industrial Engineer || 60 points || 233511

25-09-2015 || EOI Submitted (189)
22-11-2015 || EOI Invite
17-01-2016 || Visa Lodge
05-02-2016 || CO Contact Additional Documents Required
11-02-2016 || Additional Document Submitted
08-06-2016 || CALLED DIBP FOR APPLICATION STATUS.. BUT THEY JUST SAY IT IS IN-PROCESS AND WILL RESULTED SOON BY CO

contacted employers (past and current), But no employment verification done

05-07-2016 || Again called DIBP , the operator said " No more documents required. If assessor need any doc , then they will contact you. The process of application is running behind. You may got result in the end of this month"



IS IT A POSITIVE SIGN . KINDLY GUIDE .............???


----------



## sarbjass

Deeps2016 said:


> 8. Deeps2016|| CO: Marten (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 17th FEB|| GRANTED in : ___ days



I have applied on 19 Feb 16 and CO Adelaide // provide req docs on 15 march. no contact after that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

panks_777 said:


> Thanks Mate!
> 
> regarding point 6# "who has fed the job details" - should we need to specify by me and validated it from manager?
> 
> What is the appropriate response should be like?


The requirement for Job Description was placed through to HR and probably post discussion among HR and my Manager or Department Head - letter has been provided.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

If anyone knows any Mantra or TOTKA of if you know any HOROSCOPE READER to get VISA GRANT in least no of days then do share.. Can PM me also. 

I dont need to leave any stone unturned to get VISA asap


----------



## arjun09

MissionAus_2016 said:


> If anyone knows any Mantra or TOTKA of if you know any HOROSCOPE READER to get VISA GRANT in least no of days then do share.. Can PM me also.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need to leave any stone unturned to get VISA asap




Yes here is a one
Eat food 4 times a day. Go to work, drink lots of water, try to keep fit urself, stop thinking too much. Enjoy ur life as u used to. Here u go u will get ur grant soon


----------



## panks_777

Ashutosh Mehta said:


> The requirement for Job Description was placed through to HR and probably post discussion among HR and my Manager or Department Head - letter has been provided.


Thanks for your insight on this


----------



## arjun09

MissionAus_2016 said:


> If anyone knows any Mantra or TOTKA of if you know any HOROSCOPE READER to get VISA GRANT in least no of days then do share.. Can PM me also.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need to leave any stone unturned to get VISA asap




My timelines pretty much same as urs. Just a day difference and different anzsco code.


261313 Software Engineer (60 pts)
Invitation - 21 Jan 2016
Visa Lodged - 25 feb 2016
CO Contact (BRISBANE) for Form 80, PCC- 15 Mar 
Submitted docs - 30 Mar 2016
No Employment Verification yet
Grant - ??? Still waiting...


----------



## bigdownunder

*PCC regarding*

Do I have to show my invitation or any other proof for PCC ? I am yet to lodge visa though got an invitation.

Thanks


----------



## aussieby2016

bigdownunder said:


> Do I have to show my invitation or any other proof for PCC ? I am yet to lodge visa though got an invitation.
> 
> Thanks


For indian pcc nothing is required.....you just need to apply online for pcc and then go to the psk with necessary documents....hopefully should get it in 2 weeks....


----------



## Ashish_2574

Sree47 said:


> Hello seniors.
> 
> Called dibp and reply was "application is under routine processing " no specific time line if required CO will contact you .
> 
> Applied on Mar 3 for 261313 already 126 days since lodge and co contacted on Apr 10, what does the reply means ? Still it is going to take time or almost there ? When can approx expected date may be ? Is it out for employment verification and waiting for response ? Many qns pls advise / provide inputs experienced members ....


Hi Sree, I applied on 3rd March as well for same code. I too called yesterday and I got same reply.

Let's see what happens. Wish we get grant tomorrow.


----------



## Tatsie1379

sol79 said:


> 1. Satya S || CO: Lauren (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 22nd FEB || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 2. jschopra || CO: Sarah (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 23rd FEB || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 3. Arjun || CO: Judith(Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25th FEB || GRANTED in :___ DAYS
> 4. MissionAus_2016 || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 26th Feb || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 5. kamalendra || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25th Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 6. poorikanna || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 24th Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 7. Sush1 || CO: Michael (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 1st Apr|| GRANTED in : ___ days
> 8. Viaan || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 02nd JUNE || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 9. Sol79 || CO: Kate (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED (Immi Assessment email) || APPLIED ON: 31st MARCH || GRANTED in : ___ days



tatsie1379 || CO: Judith (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 21 Feb || GRANTED in : ___ days


----------



## Tea&Coffee

missionaus2016 said:


> It does seem so that Brisbane is a bit slow.
> 
> Btw, why can't I have a signature?
> 
> Aah, gotcha, I need to build a reputation before I am allowed to have a signature.


Same here, I am also not allowed for signature


----------



## ozoz2016

160 days since CO contact.
Called up DIBP today second time and after asking details about passport, DOB, he said its in process and CO is checking and if there is anything needed, CO will contact. Not sure, what that means. Checking.

----------------------------------------------------------------
261313 Software Engineer
Subclass 189 Skilled Independent Visa
Total Points: 65
06.01.2016 Invited 189
08.01.2016 Applied
21.01.2016 CO Contact for PCC, Medicals, Form 1221
29.01.2016 All Documents uploaded
xx.xx.2016 - Awaiting grant


----------



## Sush1

Chopra Sahab,

Any Luck for you today to get in contact with DIBP.

Regards


----------



## missionaus2016

Tea&Coffee said:


> Same here, I am also not allowed for signature



You will have to make some posts (that'd show that you are active), and only would you be allowed to put up a signature.


----------



## Arnab2014

1. Satya S || CO: Lauren (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 22nd FEB || GRANTED in : ___ days
2. jschopra || CO: Sarah (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 23rd FEB || GRANTED in : ___ days
3. Arjun || CO: Judith(Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25th FEB || GRANTED in :___ DAYS
4. MissionAus_2016 || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 26th Feb || GRANTED in : ___ days
5. kamalendra || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25th Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
6. poorikanna || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 24th Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
7. Sush1 || CO: Michael (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 1st Apr|| GRANTED in : ___ days
8. Viaan || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 02nd JUNE || GRANTED in : ___ days
9. Sol79 || CO: Kate (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED (Immi Assessment email) || APPLIED ON: 31st MARCH || GRANTED in : ___ days
10.tatsie1379 || CO: Judith (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 21 Feb || GRANTED in : ___ days 
11.Arnab2014 || CO: Martin and Mekelle ( Both Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || Applied on : 29th March 2016 || Granted in : ___ Days . 


Can someone keep track of this . This statistics can be useful to understand Brisbane Grants


----------



## bigdownunder

aussieby2016 said:


> For indian pcc nothing is required.....you just need to apply online for pcc and then go to the psk with necessary documents....hopefully should get it in 2 weeks....


Thank you very much


----------



## raman123456

Industrial Engineer || 60 points || 233511

25-09-2015 || EOI Submitted (189)
22-11-2015 || EOI Invite
17-01-2016 || Visa Lodge
05-02-2016 || CO Contact Additional Documents Required
11-02-2016 || Additional Document Submitted
08-06-2016 || CALLED DIBP FOR APPLICATION STATUS.. BUT THEY JUST SAY IT IS IN-PROCESS AND WILL RESULTED SOON BY CO

contacted employers (past and current), But no employment verification done

05-07-2016 || Again called DIBP , the operator said " No more documents required. If assessor need any doc , then they will contact you. The process of application is running behind. You may got result in the end of this month"



IS IT A POSITIVE SIGN . KINDLY GUIDE .............???


----------



## anurag.gupta81

raman123456 said:


> Industrial Engineer || 60 points || 233511
> 
> 25-09-2015 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 22-11-2015 || EOI Invite
> 17-01-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 05-02-2016 || CO Contact Additional Documents Required
> 11-02-2016 || Additional Document Submitted
> 08-06-2016 || CALLED DIBP FOR APPLICATION STATUS.. BUT THEY JUST SAY IT IS IN-PROCESS AND WILL RESULTED SOON BY CO
> 
> contacted employers (past and current), But no employment verification done
> 
> 05-07-2016 || Again called DIBP , the operator said " No more documents required. If assessor need any doc , then they will contact you. The process of application is running behind. You may got result in the end of this month"
> 
> 
> 
> IS IT A POSITIVE SIGN . KINDLY GUIDE .............???


Looks to me as a positive note. When i first filed my VISA in Feb, i gave them a call once every month. they never mentioned any timeframe. They always mentioned that if any docs are required then we will get in touch with you.

Best of Luck.


----------



## Shaivi

Dont know whats the exact procedure and on wht basis they worktoday only one grant noted on myimmitracker .now us not june ending...whats the reason behind this can any one comment..frustrating waiting......


----------



## kanz12

Well its been 160 days since the visa lodge thru m y agent. We have decided to call tomorrow. Hope they will give us the information. Can somebody please share the Adelaide number.


----------



## aman6261

*Received invitation today morning (06-Jul-2016)*

Received invitation today morning (06-Jul-2016).






aman6261 said:


> Please suggest.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> Total Points: 65 (Age: 30 + Qualification: 15 + Work Exp: 10 + PTE: 10)
> 
> Positive skill assessment: May'16
> PTE cleared with 70+ in each module: Jun'16
> EOI for: 189 visa
> EOI submission date: 29-Jun-2016
> 
> Based on the past trends, when shall I receive the invitation? In July itself or later. Hoping for an answer from experts.


----------



## aman6261

*This is really frustrating....*

I understand, this is really frustrating....






ozoz2016 said:


> 160 days since CO contact.
> Called up DIBP today second time and after asking details about passport, DOB, he said its in process and CO is checking and if there is anything needed, CO will contact. Not sure, what that means. Checking.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 261313 Software Engineer
> Subclass 189 Skilled Independent Visa
> Total Points: 65
> 06.01.2016 Invited 189
> 08.01.2016 Applied
> 21.01.2016 CO Contact for PCC, Medicals, Form 1221
> 29.01.2016 All Documents uploaded
> xx.xx.2016 - Awaiting grant


----------



## aus-here-i-come

Hey has anyone included mother as dependent in the application?


----------



## aman6261

*How many posts*

How many posts do I need to add for adding signature... Any rough idea....





missionaus2016 said:


> You will have to make some posts (that'd show that you are active), and only would you be allowed to put up a signature.


----------



## aman6261

*These are interesting facts*

These are interesting stats... Well done !!!





Arnab2014 said:


> 1. Satya S || CO: Lauren (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 22nd FEB || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 2. jschopra || CO: Sarah (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 23rd FEB || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 3. Arjun || CO: Judith(Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25th FEB || GRANTED in :___ DAYS
> 4. MissionAus_2016 || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 26th Feb || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 5. kamalendra || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25th Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 6. poorikanna || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 24th Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 7. Sush1 || CO: Michael (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 1st Apr|| GRANTED in : ___ days
> 8. Viaan || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 02nd JUNE || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 9. Sol79 || CO: Kate (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED (Immi Assessment email) || APPLIED ON: 31st MARCH || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 10.tatsie1379 || CO: Judith (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 21 Feb || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 11.Arnab2014 || CO: Martin and Mekelle ( Both Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || Applied on : 29th March 2016 || Granted in : ___ Days .
> 
> 
> Can someone keep track of this . This statistics can be useful to understand Brisbane Grants


----------



## aman6261

*I wish I knew*

I wish I knew, so that I can also use on myself..





MissionAus_2016 said:


> If anyone knows any Mantra or TOTKA of if you know any HOROSCOPE READER to get VISA GRANT in least no of days then do share.. Can PM me also.
> 
> I dont need to leave any stone unturned to get VISA asap


----------



## jairichi

arjun09 said:


> Yes here is a one
> Eat food 4 times a day. Go to work, drink lots of water, try to keep fit urself, stop thinking too much. Enjoy ur life as u used to. Here u go u will get ur grant soon


A good response.
4 times a day??:confused2: When is the fourth time? During sleeping


----------



## aman6261

*I am sure you will get it soon*

I am sure you will get it soon....




Satya S said:


> No idea...just waiting for good news and golden email


----------



## aman6261

Please confirm.

Post the visa lodge, what are the various documents related to employment, qualification, spouse & others we need to add in system?


----------



## ICIM

Hi I am also in same process can you please tell me,how to do PCC and from where medical can be done.

thanks in advance


----------



## indiedude

Tea&Coffee said:


> Hi,
> Anyone out there waiting for visa GRANT, applicants lodge visa on May 2016.
> My case:
> visa lodge on 26 May
> CO asked for form 80 and 1221 for me and my wife on 21 June.
> after that nothing.
> Anybody got grant from same situation.


I too lodged on 18th May. CO contacted on 3rd June for PCC and Medicals. Submitted them a week later. No update after that. Hoping to hear on grant soon.


----------



## vikaschandra

aman6261 said:


> How many posts do I need to add for adding signature... Any rough idea....


Min 5 posts to update the signature


----------



## arjun09

jairichi said:


> A good response.
> 
> 4 times a day??:confused2: When is the fourth time? During sleeping




I eat 5-6 times a day. Mid morning snack(4) and mid afternoon snack(5).


----------



## jairichi

aman6261 said:


> Please confirm.
> 
> Post the visa lodge, what are the various documents related to employment, qualification, spouse & others we need to add in system?


Form 80 and 1221 for all applicants except kids
Resume/CV for both
Experience letter (same format used for assessment) - Can use the same letter
Evidence of paid employment.
Educational documents
PCC.
Passport
Birth Certificate
Marriage certificate and other documents as evidence of relationship.
Photo
English test report

Preferably colored scans and certified/notarized.


----------



## jairichi

ICIM said:


> Hi I am also in same process can you please tell me,how to do PCC and from where medical can be done.
> 
> thanks in advance


For medicals once you lodge your application you can create a HAP ID for each applicant. You can look at the following webpage
Arranging a health examination

For PCC
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char


----------



## jairichi

arjun09 said:


> I eat 5-6 times a day. Mid morning snack(4) and mid afternoon snack(5).


Arjun that means you are hyperglycemic 24/7.  Really a nice way to keep oneself occupied


----------



## vish555

Hello All , 

Need Urgent help . I am in the process of lodging Visa and am stuck with 2 questions.

Any help would be greatly appreciated .

1. Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizen or Australian permanent residence ?

Parent are not dependent on me , neither are they planning to migrate to Australia in future . They may pay me a visit maximum for 1 month (I think in that case tourist visa should do )

Should the answer to this question be No then ?

2. Education - Wife 

Highest recognized qualification obtained ?

My wife has done BCA regular and MCA in correspondence (not full time). Should i give the answer as MCA ie Master Degree in Science, Business or Technology ?


----------



## jairichi

vish555 said:


> Hello All ,
> 
> Need Urgent help . I am in the process of lodging Visa and am stuck with 2 questions.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated .
> 
> 1. Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizen or Australian permanent residence ?
> 
> Parent are not dependent on me , neither are they planning to migrate to Australia in future . They may pay me a visit maximum for 1 month (I think in that case tourist visa should do )
> 
> Should the answer to this question be No then ?
> 
> 2. Education - Wife
> 
> Highest recognized qualification obtained ?
> 
> My wife has done BCA regular and MCA in correspondence (not full time). Should i give the answer as MCA ie Master Degree in Science, Business or Technology ?


1. No is your answer.
2. MCA.


----------



## vish555

jairichi said:


> 1. No is your answer.
> 2. MCA.


Thanks jairichi for the super quick response , one more assistance . Which among the option would correspond to MCA ?

Masters Degree in Science , Business or Technology 

or 

Masters Degree


----------



## jairichi

vish555 said:


> Thanks jairichi for the super quick response , one more assistance . Which among the option would correspond to MCA ?
> 
> Masters Degree in Science , Business or Technology
> 
> or
> 
> Masters Degree


You can choose Master degree.


----------



## vish555

jairichi said:


> You can choose Master degree.


Thanks so very much


----------



## Rajgowda

1. Satya S || CO: Lauren (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 22nd FEB || GRANTED in : ___ days
2. jschopra || CO: Sarah (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 23rd FEB || GRANTED in : ___ days
3. Arjun || CO: Judith(Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25th FEB || GRANTED in :___ DAYS
4. MissionAus_2016 || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 26th Feb || GRANTED in : ___ days
5. kamalendra || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25th Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
6. poorikanna || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 24th Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
7. Sush1 || CO: Michael (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 1st Apr|| GRANTED in : ___ days
8. Viaan || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 02nd JUNE || GRANTED in : ___ days
9. Sol79 || CO: Kate (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED (Immi Assessment email) || APPLIED ON: 31st MARCH || GRANTED in : ___ days
10.tatsie1379 || CO: Judith (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 21 Feb || GRANTED in : ___ days 
11.Arnab2014 || CO: Martin and Mekelle ( Both Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || Applied on : 29th March 2016 || Granted in : ___ Days . 
12.Rajgowda || CO: Vely, Lisa, Leanne and Alexandra (All from Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || Applied on : 28th March 2016 || Granted in : ___ Days .


----------



## GSSinOZ

Mihi said:


> Hi everyone!
> Glad to inform that I received my grant today. Please see below for my timeline. I did not claim any points for employment.
> 
> 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> ACS positive - 14 March
> EOI - 15 March (70 points)
> Invitation - 13 April
> 189 Visa lodged - 25 April
> CO contact for medicals,form 1399, Sri Lanka police clearance- 4 May
> All documents provided by - 17 May
> Visa grant - 5 July
> IED - 8 May 2017


Congratulations!! Mihi


----------



## MissionAus_2016

arjun09 said:


> Yes here is a one
> Eat food 4 times a day. Go to work, drink lots of water, try to keep fit urself, stop thinking too much. Enjoy ur life as u used to. Here u go u will get ur grant soon



I already tried this but it did not work so I am back to square one... Anything else :confused2:


----------



## anurag.gupta81

MissionAus_2016 said:


> I already tried this but it did not work so I am back to square one... Anything else :confused2:


as per my experience, when i submitted all my docs, from then they took 3 months. So NO contact to me in those 3 months. And they did the employment verification after 2 months. And after that they took 1 more month to finalise the case.


----------



## ozoz2016

Just two grants reported on myimmitracker for today. One from June and the other applicant from March.


----------



## singhbling

Finally I received my GRANT today and was just notified by my agent!! Appreciate all the help extended here and thanks for all your kind support!!

I was checking the updates on regular basis with my agent and finally decided to give a call to DIBP on 4th July. I did call them and inquired regarding the status, the lady on the other side politely updated me of leaving a note to the CO of my call and followup, looks like my follow up call did work (Not sure, just a guess)

Hope everyone waiting here gets to see such an email soon... All the best and congrats to all those who received their grants.

Visa Application Date: 28th March
CO Contact: 10th April (Asking Form 80 and 1221, I was on 457 and had completed by Medicals beginning of this year, despite was asked to undergo Medicals)
Doc Submitted: 2nd May
Medical Completed: 17th May
Grant: 6th July

Note: My case was assigned to Brisbane office


----------



## kanz12

singhbling said:


> Finally I received my GRANT today and was just notified by my agent!! Appreciate all the help extended here and thanks for all your kind support!!
> 
> I was checking the updates on regular basis with my agent and finally decided to give a call to DIBP on 4th July. I did call them and inquired regarding the status, the lady on the other side politely updated me of leaving a note to the CO of my call and followup, looks like my follow up call did work (Not sure, just a guess)
> 
> Hope everyone waiting here gets to see such an email soon... All the best and congrats to all those who received their grants.
> 
> Visa Application Date: 28th March
> CO Contact: 10th April (Asking Form 80 and 1221, I was on 457 and had completed by Medicals beginning of this year, despite was asked to undergo Medicals)
> Doc Submitted: 2nd May
> Medical Completed: 17th May
> Grant: 6th July
> 
> Note: My case was assigned to Brisbane office


congratulationssssss! did u call DIBP or the agent?


----------



## kanz12

I get this "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later." after i log in which shows "Assessment in progress"- forever i guess. But when i click on my TRN i get the error.. 
any thoughts??


----------



## singhbling

GSSinOZ said:


> Congratulations!! Mihi


I called the DIBP as agent had no updates.


----------



## anurag.gupta81

kanz12 said:


> congratulationssssss! did u call DIBP or the agent?


He mentioned for calling the DIBP.


----------



## kanz12

singhbling said:


> I called the DIBP as agent had no updates.


we are in a similar position and planning to call DIBP tomorrow. I've heard that they may not give the applicant information as we have authorised agent on our behalf. hence i was a bit apprehensive. Did u have any questions being asked as to why u calling?


----------



## kanz12

Guys please share with me the Adelaide number.


----------



## kamalendra

Firstly congratulations for ur grant,,, muust be a great feeling,, can we know the name of CO, both at the time of CO Contact, and todays grant??? i am also assigned to Brisbane team, and i lodged on 25 mar



singhbling said:


> Finally I received my GRANT today and was just notified by my agent!! Appreciate all the help extended here and thanks for all your kind support!!
> 
> I was checking the updates on regular basis with my agent and finally decided to give a call to DIBP on 4th July. I did call them and inquired regarding the status, the lady on the other side politely updated me of leaving a note to the CO of my call and followup, looks like my follow up call did work (Not sure, just a guess)
> 
> Hope everyone waiting here gets to see such an email soon... All the best and congrats to all those who received their grants.
> 
> Visa Application Date: 28th March
> CO Contact: 10th April (Asking Form 80 and 1221, I was on 457 and had completed by Medicals beginning of this year, despite was asked to undergo Medicals)
> Doc Submitted: 2nd May
> Medical Completed: 17th May
> Grant: 6th July
> 
> Note: My case was assigned to Brisbane office


----------



## aussieby2016

MissionAus_2016 said:


> I already tried this but it did not work so I am back to square one... Anything else :confused2:


Waiting is the only and best option that one can do....rest all totkas could not yield any favorable result.....


----------



## aussieby2016

kanz12 said:


> I get this "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later." after i log in which shows "Assessment in progress"- forever i guess. But when i click on my TRN i get the error..
> any thoughts??


Same here....looks like some server issue......


----------



## sakr85

*Occupation name mismatch*

I've a question regarding the SOL, I've made my assessment with Engineers Australia in ANZSCO 233513, which has two possible occupation names: "Automation and Control Engineer" and "Production or Plant Engineer" ... the occupation name that is listed in the SOL is the later -"Production or Plant Engineer"- while my assessment outcome mentioned the "Automation and Control Engineer" ... does this mean I can't apply ? or both occupations are the same since they are represented by the same number ?


----------



## jairichi

kanz12 said:


> guys please share with me the adelaide number.


+61 7 3136 7000


----------



## singhbling

kamalendra said:


> Firstly congratulations for ur grant,,, muust be a great feeling,, can we know the name of CO, both at the time of CO Contact, and todays grant??? i am also assigned to Brisbane team, and i lodged on 25 mar


Initially it was Lisa and the current one I am not sure as I am yet to receive the grant letter from my agent but he did update me of a different CO for my grant.


----------



## singhbling

kanz12 said:


> we are in a similar position and planning to call DIBP tomorrow. I've heard that they may not give the applicant information as we have authorised agent on our behalf. hence i was a bit apprehensive. Did u have any questions being asked as to why u calling?


I believe a follow up call should be good, I was just asked with the basic questions of Name, DOB, Date of Visa Application.


----------



## Prathap

Hello..!

What is the email id of DIBP or IMMI to contact for any queries?

Thanks,
A


----------



## abhishek.gupta

Just two grants on immitracker today ....


----------



## goaustralianow

Experts,

Do I need to fill and upload the form 80 for both Myself and spouse? I am not claiming any points for Spouse.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MissionAus_2016

abhishek.gupta said:


> Just two grants on immitracker today ....


Middle of the week is always a lean period as I observed. 

Beginning and end are always exciting


----------



## MissionAus_2016

goaustralianow said:


> Experts,
> 
> Do I need to fill and upload the form 80 for both Myself and spouse? I am not claiming any points for Spouse.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



All applicants above 18 years of age need to submit Form-80.


----------



## goaustralianow

MissionAus_2016 said:


> All applicants above 18 years of age need to submit Form-80.


Thank you! Appreciate the prompt response!


----------



## Arnab2014

Rajgowda said:


> 1. Satya S || CO: Lauren (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 22nd FEB || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 2. jschopra || CO: Sarah (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 23rd FEB || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 3. Arjun || CO: Judith(Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25th FEB || GRANTED in :___ DAYS
> 4. MissionAus_2016 || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 26th Feb || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 5. kamalendra || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25th Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 6. poorikanna || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 24th Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 7. Sush1 || CO: Michael (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 1st Apr|| GRANTED in : ___ days
> 8. Viaan || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 02nd JUNE || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 9. Sol79 || CO: Kate (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED (Immi Assessment email) || APPLIED ON: 31st MARCH || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 10.tatsie1379 || CO: Judith (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 21 Feb || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 11.Arnab2014 || CO: Martin and Mekelle ( Both Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || Applied on : 29th March 2016 || Granted in : ___ Days .
> 12.Rajgowda || CO: Vely, Lisa, Leanne and Alexandra (All from Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || Applied on : 28th March 2016 || Granted in : ___ Days .


I will maintain an excel . Just asking all , please provide more Brisbane cases .


----------



## indiedude

singhbling said:


> Finally I received my GRANT today and was just notified by my agent!! Appreciate all the help extended here and thanks for all your kind support!!
> 
> I was checking the updates on regular basis with my agent and finally decided to give a call to DIBP on 4th July. I did call them and inquired regarding the status, the lady on the other side politely updated me of leaving a note to the CO of my call and followup, looks like my follow up call did work (Not sure, just a guess)
> 
> Hope everyone waiting here gets to see such an email soon... All the best and congrats to all those who received their grants.
> 
> Visa Application Date: 28th March
> CO Contact: 10th April (Asking Form 80 and 1221, I was on 457 and had completed by Medicals beginning of this year, despite was asked to undergo Medicals)
> Doc Submitted: 2nd May
> Medical Completed: 17th May
> Grant: 6th July
> 
> Note: My case was assigned to Brisbane office




Congratulations. Rather quick one. All the best for future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indiedude

goaustralianow said:


> Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to fill and upload the form 80 for both Myself and spouse? I am not claiming any points for Spouse.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Yes you still need to submit form80 for all visa applicants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missionaus2016

Arnab2014 said:


> I will maintain an excel . Just asking all , please provide more Brisbane cases .


how about putting up in googlesheets and sharing the public link in your signature so others can contribute to it too ?


----------



## ozoz2016

Congratulations! good News from Brisbane on a little dry day.



singhbling said:


> Finally I received my GRANT today and was just notified by my agent!! Appreciate all the help extended here and thanks for all your kind support!!
> 
> I was checking the updates on regular basis with my agent and finally decided to give a call to DIBP on 4th July. I did call them and inquired regarding the status, the lady on the other side politely updated me of leaving a note to the CO of my call and followup, looks like my follow up call did work (Not sure, just a guess)
> 
> Hope everyone waiting here gets to see such an email soon... All the best and congrats to all those who received their grants.
> 
> Visa Application Date: 28th March
> CO Contact: 10th April (Asking Form 80 and 1221, I was on 457 and had completed by Medicals beginning of this year, despite was asked to undergo Medicals)
> Doc Submitted: 2nd May
> Medical Completed: 17th May
> Grant: 6th July
> 
> Note: My case was assigned to Brisbane office


----------



## ozoz2016

Thats a good idea! 


missionaus2016 said:


> how about putting up in googlesheets and sharing the public link in your signature so others can contribute to it too ?


----------



## Rajgowda

What's the mail ID from where we get grant notification? Any idea? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeeshan355

Rajgowda said:


> What's the mail ID from where we get grant notification? Any idea?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


same email address as u get the CO contact... gsm.......


----------



## civil189

Guys I have changed my job today and also my residential address
No co contact till date
Status application received 
Where and how to update them about these changes 



233211 civil engineer
Pte 3 oct 2015, EOI 2 dec 2015, visa lodge 30 Jan 2016 
All documents uploaded


----------



## Mechmohammed

MsmSoe said:


> Oh, it's Mechatronics and Engineering Management..
> 
> 233914: Engineering Technologist
> 
> 17/02/16*Invitation
> 20/02/16*Visa Lodged/Documents uploaded
> 26/02/16*Medical clearance
> 01/03/16*CO contact
> 02/03/16*SG PCC
> 11/03/16*PCC/Form 80/1221 uploaded
> 04/07/16 Grant!*


Ok. But why did they give you enginnering technologist. Why not engineer


----------



## AbhishekKotian

civil189 said:


> Guys I have changed my job today and also my residential address
> No co contact till date
> Status application received
> Where and how to update them about these changes
> 
> 
> 
> 233211 civil engineer
> Pte 3 oct 2015, EOI 2 dec 2015, visa lodge 30 Jan 2016
> All documents uploaded


You can go to the Update Us section on your immiaccount and fill in the online forms for

1. Change of Address Details
2. Notification of changes in circumstances (New Job)


----------



## ICIM

Hi guys,

I have been invited for EOI. Now next ting i have to do is PCC ( police Clearance Certificate).
I dont know where to get this PCC from. Is it from passport office or local police station.

Also, Where can I do medical.

Please help me guys, I am bit tense.............


----------



## Prathap

Prathap said:


> Hello..!
> 
> What is the email id of DIBP or IMMI to contact for any queries?
> 
> Thanks,
> A



Can you please provide?


----------



## kawal_547

ICIM said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been invited for EOI. Now next ting i have to do is PCC ( police Clearance Certificate).
> I dont know where to get this PCC from. Is it from passport office or local police station.
> 
> Also, Where can I do medical.
> 
> Please help me guys, I am bit tense.............


Go to passport office website

Like u aply for a pp

Apply the same way for pcc via psk....using pp office website. 

Pay the fees n take an appointment.

Visit the psk or pp office as per appointment

If ur pp is newly issued they might issue u the pcc the same day or might go for police verification like they issue passports

Same process...21 days time

N u will get ur pcc from.passport office once police verification is done n clean

Do take the sms facility ...which sends u the message of the status of ur pcc application

N no pcc is required for ppl under 16 years old....in case u have kids.

Do not go for local police station pcc (they do issue)...

Dibp needs the pcc issued by ministry of external affairs which is only issued by passport office via above suggested method.

All the best.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## kawal_547

ICIM said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been invited for EOI. Now next ting i have to do is PCC ( police Clearance Certificate).
> I dont know where to get this PCC from. Is it from passport office or local police station.
> 
> Also, Where can I do medical.
> 
> Please help me guys, I am bit tense.............


U need to pay visa fees
Generate hap Id 

Then take an appointment from the panel of doctors or hospital appointed by aus immi in ur city or near by

Take an appointment. 

Carry the visa fee receipt or hap id along with the docs they ask and get ur medicals done


U can see the med doctors list on aus immi website for ur country/city.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

ICIM said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been invited for EOI. Now next ting i have to do is PCC ( police Clearance Certificate).
> I dont know where to get this PCC from. Is it from passport office or local police station.
> 
> Also, Where can I do medical.
> 
> Please help me guys, I am bit tense.............


PCC is from the passport seva kendra where you need to go with your online application printout and other documents...usually provided in 2 weeks time....if required you need to go to your residential address police station for verification.....for health once you pay your fees you can generate your hap id and then book a health check up at the hospital in your city as mentioned in the dibp website.....nothing to be tensed...stay calm and go step by step its an easy process and less cumbersome as compared to ither countries.....all the best....


----------



## ICIM

HI jairichi,

Do i need to do police clearance from passport office ??
I live in india, while googling i found that police clearance certificate can be done through passport office.

Please guide me, m bit confused......


----------



## ICIM

aussieby2016 said:


> PCC is from the passport seva kendra where you need to go with your online application printout and other documents...usually provided in 2 weeks time....if required you need to go to your residential address police station for verification.....for health once you pay your fees you can generate your hap id and then book a health check up at the hospital in your city as mentioned in the dibp website.....nothing to be tensed...stay calm and go step by step its an easy process and less cumbersome as compared to ither countries.....all the best....



Thanks brother...........


----------



## ICIM

ICIM said:


> HI jairichi,
> 
> Do i need to do police clearance from passport office ??
> I live in india, while googling i found that police clearance certificate can be done through passport office.
> 
> Please guide me, m bit confused......



Please ignore this message....it was by mistake.....


----------



## goaustralianow

MissionAus_2016 said:


> All applicants above 18 years of age need to submit Form-80.


And How about form 1221? Is that also needed to be filled for spouse?


----------



## jairichi

goaustralianow said:


> And How about form 1221? Is that also needed to be filled for spouse?


Yes, better to fill and upload it.


----------



## andreyx108b

Rajgowda said:


> 1. Satya S || CO: Lauren (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 22nd FEB || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 
> 2. jschopra || CO: Sarah (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 23rd FEB || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 
> 3. Arjun || CO: Judith(Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25th FEB || GRANTED in :___ DAYS
> 
> 4. MissionAus_2016 || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 26th Feb || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 
> 5. kamalendra || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25th Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 
> 6. poorikanna || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 24th Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 
> 7. Sush1 || CO: Michael (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 1st Apr|| GRANTED in : ___ days
> 
> 8. Viaan || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 02nd JUNE || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 
> 9. Sol79 || CO: Kate (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED (Immi Assessment email) || APPLIED ON: 31st MARCH || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 
> 10.tatsie1379 || CO: Judith (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 21 Feb || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 
> 11.Arnab2014 || CO: Martin and Mekelle ( Both Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || Applied on : 29th March 2016 || Granted in : ___ Days .
> 
> 12.Rajgowda || CO: Vely, Lisa, Leanne and Alexandra (All from Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || Applied on : 28th March 2016 || Granted in : ___ Days .




Mate... This is 20th new list on my memory... In past 6 month.. it does not work. There is one and most complete table available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psskhal

Hi Guys,

How do I contact my CO. I need to write an explanation regarding my documents attached.


----------



## andreyx108b

There is no way to contact CO directly, Just upload your letter or use standard email address. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psskhal

Thanks for reply. I will upload the explanation.



andreyx108b said:


> There is no way to contact CO directly, Just upload your letter or use standard email address.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaivi

Again what happened to grant these days??frustrating days


----------



## Shaivi

Hope friday will bring happyness.hope we get grant.bcz this frustration is killing...its realy difficult to spend days in question mark


----------



## Deeps2016

Have anybody called DIBP today.. Please Share


----------



## poorikanna

People, let's not lose hope and get frustrated. Its bound to happen at some point in the future. Till then, I think we all have enough worries in our lives to keep us busy.  No need to add this to our head. Let's chill and wait...


----------



## CMSUTHAR

ICIM said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been invited for EOI. Now next ting i have to do is PCC ( police Clearance Certificate).
> I dont know where to get this PCC from. Is it from passport office or local police station.
> 
> Also, Where can I do medical.
> 
> Please help me guys, I am bit tense.............


Congratulations dear. Kindly add chronology in your signature which may help new members to understand time frames for various occupations.


----------



## Vaishnavi910

Arnab2014 said:


> Rajgowda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Satya S || CO: Lauren (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 22nd FEB || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 2. jschopra || CO: Sarah (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 23rd FEB || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 3. Arjun || CO: Judith(Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25th FEB || GRANTED in :___ DAYS
> 4. MissionAus_2016 || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 26th Feb || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 5. kamalendra || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25th Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 6. poorikanna || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 24th Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 7. Sush1 || CO: Michael (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 1st Apr|| GRANTED in : ___ days
> 8. Viaan || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 02nd JUNE || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 9. Sol79 || CO: Kate (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED (Immi Assessment email) || APPLIED ON: 31st MARCH || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 10.tatsie1379 || CO: Judith (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 21 Feb || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 11.Arnab2014 || CO: Martin and Mekelle ( Both Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || Applied on : 29th March 2016 || Granted in : ___ Days .
> 12.Rajgowda || CO: Vely, Lisa, Leanne and Alexandra (All from Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || Applied on : 28th March 2016 || Granted in : ___ Days .
> 13. Vaishnavi ll Applied on May 9 ll CO: Andrei (Brisbane) contacted on May 17 ll waiting for grant
Click to expand...


----------



## Shaivi

Any one is there who can explain me criteria of dibp that how they work some day bundle of grants some day no grants at all ...


----------



## sid.chopra82

At last, VISA is Granted.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
263111 (Computer Network andSystems Engineer) (60 Points)

Age: 25 Points
ACS Filed: 8th Feb 2016
ACS Result: +Ve 23rd Feb 2016
Experience claimable: 7 years (10 Points)
Education: 15 Points
PTE-A : L70 R71 W67 S75 (10 Points)
EOI: 27 Feb 2016
Invitation: 23 Mar 2016 
VISA lodged - 15 Apr 2016
CO : 2 May 2016 | GSM Adelaide |IMMI Assessment Commence
Grant: 5 Jul 2016
IED: 25 Apr 2017


----------



## aman.

sid.chopra82 said:


> At last, VISA is Granted.
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 263111 (Computer Network andSystems Engineer) (60 Points)
> 
> Age: 25 Points
> ACS Filed: 8th Feb 2016
> ACS Result: +Ve 23rd Feb 2016
> Experience claimable: 7 years (10 Points)
> Education: 15 Points
> PTE-A : L70 R71 W67 S75 (10 Points)
> EOI: 27 Feb 2016
> Invitation: 23 Mar 2016
> VISA lodged - 15 Apr 2016
> CO : 2 May 2016 | GSM Adelaide |IMMI Assessment Commence
> Grant: 5 Jul 2016
> IED: 25 Apr 2017


Congratulations, man!


----------



## raman123456

Industrial Engineer || 60 points || 233511 

25-09-2015 || EOI Submitted (189)
22-11-2015 || EOI Invite 
17-01-2016 || Visa Lodge
05-02-2016 || CO Contact Additional Documents Required
11-02-2016 || Additional Document Submitted
08-06-2016 || CALLED DIBP FOR APPLICATION STATUS.. BUT THEY JUST SAY IT IS IN-PROCESS AND WILL RESULTED SOON BY CO

contacted employers (past and current), But no employment verification done

05-07-2016 || Again called DIBP , the operator said " No more documents required. If assessor need any doc , then they will contact you. The process of application is running behind. You may got result in the end of this month" 



IS IT A POSITIVE SIGN . KINDLY GUIDE .............???


----------



## dakshch

poorikanna said:


> People, let's not lose hope and get frustrated. Its bound to happen at some point in the future. Till then, I think we all have enough worries in our lives to keep us busy.  No need to add this to our head. Let's chill and wait...




The wait is easy when you are in the initial stages or when its just been a month or two since you have applied.
You grow impatient when you reach the 3-4 month mark. At 5 months you start wondering what's taking so long and the inquiry calls and emails have no effect. 

And after crossing 7 months there is just frustration and anger and hopelessness. Especially when you see people getting grants in less than a month and you have been waiting for almost eight months.


----------



## Satya S

another dry day,no updates till now

:juggle::boxing:


----------



## andreyx108b

sid.chopra82 said:


> At last, VISA is Granted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 263111 (Computer Network andSystems Engineer) (60 Points)
> 
> 
> 
> Age: 25 Points
> 
> ACS Filed: 8th Feb 2016
> 
> ACS Result: +Ve 23rd Feb 2016
> 
> Experience claimable: 7 years (10 Points)
> 
> Education: 15 Points
> 
> PTE-A : L70 R71 W67 S75 (10 Points)
> 
> EOI: 27 Feb 2016
> 
> Invitation: 23 Mar 2016
> 
> VISA lodged - 15 Apr 2016
> 
> CO : 2 May 2016 | GSM Adelaide |IMMI Assessment Commence
> 
> Grant: 5 Jul 2016
> 
> IED: 25 Apr 2017




Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Shaivi said:


> Hope friday will bring happyness.hope we get grant.bcz this frustration is killing...its realy difficult to spend days in question mark


Waiting for next FRIDAYs next FRIDAYs next FRIDAYs has been continuing continuing continuing.. No one knows which will be there GOOD FRIDAY


----------



## Sush1

I totally yor pain Mate. Hope you are the first person today or tomorrow to give the news about your grant.



dakshch said:


> The wait is easy when you are in the initial stages or when its just been a month or two since you have applied.
> You grow impatient when you reach the 3-4 month mark. At 5 months you start wondering what's taking so long and the inquiry calls and emails have no effect.
> 
> And after crossing 7 months there is just frustration and anger and hopelessness. Especially when you see people getting grants in less than a month and you have been waiting for almost eight months.


----------



## Sush1

Happy Eid to all my friends. May you get your Eedi soon from God.
Be Cheerfull.


----------



## tarun_87

Hi guys,

I am not claiming any work experience points. As my field of work is different from my application. Do i still need to update DIBP about my job change? My application is going on since 5 months now. And i have changed my job in between. 

Thanks


----------



## Shaivi

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Shaivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope friday will bring happyness.hope we get grant.bcz this frustration is killing...its realy difficult to spend days in question mark
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for next FRIDAYs next FRIDAYs next FRIDAYs has been continuing continuing continuing.. No one knows which will be there GOOD FRIDAY
Click to expand...

You are absolutely right.due to this we are living in the stage of question mark and life has become wierd kash dibp could atleast think the stage of peoples mind ..i dont know what to each each day wake up with the bundle of hope that will get grant today and that hope die at 11.30 again day passes with hope that tom will surely get grant and again wait,hope and frustration


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Shaivi said:


> You are absolutely right.due to this we are living in the stage of question mark and life has become wierd kash dibp could atleast think the stage of peoples mind ..i dont know what to each each day wake up with the bundle of hope that will get grant today and that hope die at 11.30 again day passes with hope that tom will surely get grant and again wait,hope and frustration


Absolutely.. FULL OF HOPES every morning and FULL OF FRUSTRATION every afternoon

and my counter is at 130 days+


----------



## dakshch

Anyone called DIBP today ??


----------



## sridevimca20022

Vaishnavi910 said:


> Arnab2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rajgowda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Satya S || CO: Lauren (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 22nd FEB || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 2. jschopra || CO: Sarah (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 23rd FEB || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 3. Arjun || CO: Judith(Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25th FEB || GRANTED in :___ DAYS
> 4. MissionAus_2016 || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 26th Feb || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 5. kamalendra || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25th Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 6. poorikanna || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 24th Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 7. Sush1 || CO: Michael (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 1st Apr|| GRANTED in : ___ days
> 8. Viaan || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 02nd JUNE || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 9. Sol79 || CO: Kate (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED (Immi Assessment email) || APPLIED ON: 31st MARCH || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 10.tatsie1379 || CO: Judith (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 21 Feb || GRANTED in : ___ days
> 11.Arnab2014 || CO: Martin and Mekelle ( Both Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || Applied on : 29th March 2016 || Granted in : ___ Days .
> 12.Rajgowda || CO: Vely, Lisa, Leanne and Alexandra (All from Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || Applied on : 28th March 2016 || Granted in : ___ Days .
> 13. Vaishnavi ll Applied on May 9 ll CO: Andrei (Brisbane) contacted on May 17 ll waiting for grant
> 
> 
> 
> 14. Sridevi || Applied on Mar 3 ll CO: Brooke (Brisbane) contacted thru email on Apr 19 ll waiting for grant
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sridevimca20022

Please check the updated list

1. Satya S || CO: Lauren (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 22nd FEB || GRANTED in : ___ days
2. jschopra || CO: Sarah (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 23rd FEB || GRANTED in : ___ days
3. Arjun || CO: Judith(Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25th FEB || GRANTED in :___ DAYS
4. MissionAus_2016 || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 26th Feb || GRANTED in : ___ days
5. kamalendra || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 25th Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
6. poorikanna || CO: Kelly (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 24th Mar || GRANTED in : ___ days
7. Sush1 || CO: Michael (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 1st Apr|| GRANTED in : ___ days
8. Viaan || CO: Lisa (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 02nd JUNE || GRANTED in : ___ days
9. Sol79 || CO: Kate (Adelaide) || NOT GRANTED (Immi Assessment email) || APPLIED ON: 31st MARCH || GRANTED in : ___ days
10.tatsie1379 || CO: Judith (Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || APPLIED ON: 21 Feb || GRANTED in : ___ days 
11.Arnab2014 || CO: Martin and Mekelle ( Both Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || Applied on : 29th March 2016 || Granted in : ___ Days . 
12.Rajgowda || CO: Vely, Lisa, Leanne and Alexandra (All from Brisbane) || NOT GRANTED || Applied on : 28th March 2016 || Granted in : ___ Days .
13. Vaishnavi ll Applied on May 9 ll CO: Andrei (Brisbane) contacted on May 17 ll waiting for grant
14. Sridevi || Applied on Mar 3 ll CO: Brooke (Brisbane) contacted thru email on Apr 19 ll waiting for grant[/QUOTE]


----------



## refat1993

for the status of my application does it change from received to under assessment? 
sam equestion also goes to those who got a direct grant did u see any change in the status? before the grant?


----------



## abhishek.gupta

I called DIBP 1 hr back. 
I guy asked if its been more than 3 months post latest CO contact, post that only he took my details. 

The reply was standard that the application is being processed and the guy asked me to have patience..  

I asked for any requirement from my side to which he said that CO can only tell
and he cant tell any time frame.

I think we have no option but to wait ...


----------



## abhishek.gupta

dakshch said:


> Anyone called DIBP today ??


I called them got standard reply ...


I guy asked if its been more than 3 months post latest CO contact, post that only he took my details. 

The reply was standard that the application is being processed and the guy asked me to have patience..  

I asked for any requirement from my side to which he said that CO can only tell
and he cant tell any time frame.


----------



## vikaschandra

refat1993 said:


> for the status of my application does it change from received to under assessment?
> sam equestion also goes to those who got a direct grant did u see any change in the status? before the grant?


See the attached for different status messages and the flow


----------



## abhishek.gupta

Just 3 grants on Wednesday and none today on immitracker


----------



## furmas

*Got grant*

Dear Members,

I would like to thanks all of your support during my journey ,I am really excited and can't express my feelings , I got the grant within 50 days of lodging my application ,also no employment verification was done in my case. I would suggest to provide as much information and data you can and try to convince your CO ,if you would provide multiple and solid evidences of your employment ,it is very likely that CO will not go for verification.

Thanks to DIBP who doubled the happiness of Eid occasion by giving me grant just 2 days before EID.

I wish you all a speedy grant who are still waiting for grant . Below is my timeline for reference.

EOI 26 April,2016
Invite 11 May,2016
Visa Loge 13 MAY,2016
CO Contact for Medical and form 80, 1221 .PCC 21 May,2016
Form 80, PCC submitted on 26 June
Medical done on 2 June,2016
clicked on Information provided/ Assessment in Progress on 6 June,2016 
Grant 4/07/2016 :juggle:
IED 31 DEC 016 lane:


----------



## vikaschandra

furmas said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I would like to thanks all of your support during my journey ,I am really excited and can't express my feelings , I got the grant within 50 days of lodging my application ,also no employment verification was done in my case. I would suggest to provide as much information and data you can and try to convince your CO ,if you would provide multiple and solid evidences of your employment ,it is very likely that CO will not go for verification.
> 
> Thanks to DIBP who doubled the happiness of Eid occasion by giving me grant just 2 days before EID.
> 
> I wish you all a speedy grant who are still waiting for grant . Below is my timeline for reference.
> 
> EOI 26 April,2016
> Invite 11 May,2016
> Visa Loge 13 MAY,2016
> CO Contact for Medical and form 80, 1221 .PCC 21 May,2016
> Form 80, PCC submitted on 26 June
> Medical done on 2 June,2016
> clicked on Information provided/ Assessment in Progress on 6 June,2016
> Grant 4/07/2016 :juggle:
> IED 31 DEC 016 lane:


Congratulations mate best wishes for your future endeavors


----------



## Jasmin FR

Deeps2016 said:


> Heartiest congratulations to all who have received grants from starting of this month. It gives people like us hope of getting a good news soon.
> 
> All the best to all.
> 
> 140 days and counting.... :juggle:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO-261111
> 23-Aug-2015: ACS Applied
> 31-Aug-2015: ACS +VE Result Received
> 21-Sep-2015: PTE exam
> 23-Sep-2015: Overall - 83/90 (L-90, R-79, S-90, W-81)
> 26-Sep-2015: EOI 189 (65)
> 08-Jan-2016: Invitation Received
> 17-Feb-2016: Visa Lodgment
> 17-Feb-2016: Docs Uploaded
> 22-Feb- 2016: CO Contact – GSM Brisbane (Medicals & PCC pending)
> 23-Feb-2016: Medicals & PCC Uploaded
> Grant : ??????? :confused2: :fingerscrossed:
> IED: ?????? lane: :noidea:


I am waiting from 162 days.


----------



## Deeps2016

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations mate best wishes for your future endeavors



Congratulations and best wishes for your future endeavorslane:


----------



## Deeps2016

furmas said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I would like to thanks all of your support during my journey ,I am really excited and can't express my feelings , I got the grant within 50 days of lodging my application ,also no employment verification was done in my case. I would suggest to provide as much information and data you can and try to convince your CO ,if you would provide multiple and solid evidences of your employment ,it is very likely that CO will not go for verification.
> 
> Thanks to DIBP who doubled the happiness of Eid occasion by giving me grant just 2 days before EID.
> 
> I wish you all a speedy grant who are still waiting for grant . Below is my timeline for reference.
> 
> EOI 26 April,2016
> Invite 11 May,2016
> Visa Loge 13 MAY,2016
> CO Contact for Medical and form 80, 1221 .PCC 21 May,2016
> Form 80, PCC submitted on 26 June
> Medical done on 2 June,2016
> clicked on Information provided/ Assessment in Progress on 6 June,2016
> Grant 4/07/2016 :juggle:
> IED 31 DEC 016 lane:


Congratulations and best wishes for your future endeavorslane:


----------



## panks_777

This is to updated i got a verification call yesterday @1:00 PM from Delhi AHC


----------



## pras07

panks_777 said:


> This is to updated i got a verification call yesterday @1:00 PM from Delhi AHC


What occupation? 

Can you please share your timeline also?


----------



## panks_777

pras07 said:


> What occupation?
> 
> Can you please share your timeline also?


Please see my signature


----------



## rejithhere

panks_777 said:


> This is to updated i got a verification call yesterday @1:00 PM from Delhi AHC


What did they ask ? Can you please share the details ?


----------



## raman123456

Industrial Engineer || 60 points || 233511

25-09-2015 || EOI Submitted (189)
22-11-2015 || EOI Invite
17-01-2016 || Visa Lodge
05-02-2016 || CO Contact Additional Documents Required
11-02-2016 || Additional Document Submitted
08-06-2016 || CALLED DIBP FOR APPLICATION STATUS.. BUT THEY JUST SAY IT IS IN-PROCESS AND WILL RESULTED SOON BY CO

contacted employers (past and current), But no employment verification done

05-07-2016 || Again called DIBP , the operator said " No more documents required. If assessor need any doc , then they will contact you. The process of application is running behind. You may got result in the end of this month"



IS IT A POSITIVE SIGN . KINDLY GUIDE .............???


----------



## indiedude

sid.chopra82 said:


> At last, VISA is Granted.
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 263111 (Computer Network andSystems Engineer) (60 Points)
> 
> Age: 25 Points
> ACS Filed: 8th Feb 2016
> ACS Result: +Ve 23rd Feb 2016
> Experience claimable: 7 years (10 Points)
> Education: 15 Points
> PTE-A : L70 R71 W67 S75 (10 Points)
> EOI: 27 Feb 2016
> Invitation: 23 Mar 2016
> VISA lodged - 15 Apr 2016
> CO : 2 May 2016 | GSM Adelaide |IMMI Assessment Commence
> Grant: 5 Jul 2016
> IED: 25 Apr 2017


Conrgatulations  Can you please let me know the name of CO from Adelaide ?


----------



## panks_777

rejithhere said:


> What did they ask ? Can you please share the details ?


Yes, it was a long call last for around 30 min or so.. starting with person details to all the details which was put on R&L letter. Details regarding who issued the letter and designation of the person.
Current project and past project details with all the technologies i am working in.

I literally felt i was giving any job interview


----------



## dakshch

farina said:


> I am waiting from 162 days.




213 days


----------



## rejithhere

panks_777 said:


> Yes, it was a long call last for around 30 min or so.. starting with person details to all the details which was put on R&L letter. Details regarding who issued the letter and designation of the person.
> Current project and past project details with all the technologies i am working in.
> 
> I literally felt i was giving any job interview



Thanks dude .. Anybody knows the scope of this AHC calls ? Checked with a few people in Singapore who already got PR, nobody ever got such calls .. Is it only for India ? Or it depends on the case ???


----------



## kanz12

dakshch said:


> 213 days[/QUOTE
> who is ur co? the person who contacted us the 1st time is Samantha


----------



## jairichi

rejithhere said:


> Thanks dude .. Anybody knows the scope of this AHC calls ? Checked with a few people in Singapore who already got PR, nobody ever got such calls .. Is it only for India ? Or it depends on the case ???


Case by case basis.


----------



## Rajgowda

panks_777 said:


> Please see my signature


Hey what team are you assigned Adelaide or Brisbane? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaivi

Hi congratulations..is your IED dec/16 or 17??


----------



## jairichi

Shaivi said:


> Hi congratulations..is your IED dec/16 or 17??


It cannot be Dec 2017 which will be a year and a half from grant date.


----------



## anurag.gupta81

Rajgowda said:


> Hey what team are you assigned Adelaide or Brisbane?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi Rajgowda,

I have a query seeing your timeline. When you informed your CO about your wife being pregnant, then how did he guide you for keeping the processing for VISA on hold and how to keep it? And also how was the payment made for the addition. Did he give you the option, or you went with making the payment including your baby(yet to come) and then proceed.


----------



## raman123456

Industrial Engineer || 60 points || 233511

25-09-2015 || EOI Submitted (189)
22-11-2015 || EOI Invite
17-01-2016 || Visa Lodge
05-02-2016 || CO Contact Additional Documents Required
11-02-2016 || Additional Document Submitted
08-06-2016 || CALLED DIBP FOR APPLICATION STATUS.. BUT THEY JUST SAY IT IS IN-PROCESS AND WILL RESULTED SOON BY CO

contacted employers (past and current), But no employment verification done

05-07-2016 || Again called DIBP , the operator said " No more documents required. If assessor need any doc , then they will contact you. The process of application is running behind. You may got result in the end of this month"



IS IT A POSITIVE SIGN . KINDLY GUIDE .............???


----------



## sridevimca20022

dakshch said:


> 213 days



waiting from 127 days


----------



## DelhiBoy

panks_777 said:


> This is to updated i got a verification call yesterday @1:00 PM from Delhi AHC


Hi Panks, you mentioned in your call from AHC the person even asked technologies being used in your current and past projects and all the call was a detailed interview sort off. I wanted to know from you did you felt the person talking to you was well equipped with the terminologies and technologies u mentioned. I mean did you felt that the person was actually pertaining knowledge and information relating to you field and your job???


----------



## winz

Waiting from 2 months


----------



## panks_777

Rajgowda said:


> Hey what team are you assigned Adelaide or Brisbane?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Brisbane


----------



## panks_777

DelhiBoy said:


> Hi Panks, you mentioned in your call from AHC the person even asked technologies being used in your current and past projects and all the call was a detailed interview sort off. I wanted to know from you did you felt the person talking to you was well equipped with the terminologies and technologies u mentioned. I mean did you felt that the person was actually pertaining knowledge and information relating to you field and your job???


It seems they are more intended to know what technologies are used in project and what kind of project it is. The documents which are used during SDLC.. the process flow for deliverables.. What tool are used to create any design documents or flow charts etc etc..


----------



## abhishek.gupta

anybody any guess why just 3 grants in last two days ...

i hope that we would get something by end of this week but ... now it doesn't seem so


----------



## jschopra

raman123456 said:


> Industrial Engineer || 60 points || 233511
> 
> 25-09-2015 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 22-11-2015 || EOI Invite
> 17-01-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 05-02-2016 || CO Contact Additional Documents Required
> 11-02-2016 || Additional Document Submitted
> 08-06-2016 || CALLED DIBP FOR APPLICATION STATUS.. BUT THEY JUST SAY IT IS IN-PROCESS AND WILL RESULTED SOON BY CO
> 
> contacted employers (past and current), But no employment verification done
> 
> 05-07-2016 || Again called DIBP , the operator said " No more documents required. If assessor need any doc , then they will contact you. The process of application is running behind. You may got result in the end of this month"
> 
> 
> 
> IS IT A POSITIVE SIGN . KINDLY GUIDE .............???


You have posted this question a lot of times now. Seems you are very desperate.
If they said you'll get the result by end of this month then it is a good sign. No need for validation from other people.

Relax and wait.


----------



## tarun_87

sridevimca20022 said:


> dakshch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 213 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting from 127 days
Click to expand...

151 days


----------



## anurag.gupta81

aimaustralia said:


> Hi seniors, today CO contacted me and asked for spouse's functional english. My wife hasn't taken any english exam and I am willing to pay second installment. What should I write to case officer. If I send my CO email explaining that I want to pay second installment, then should I also press Information Provided button, after sending email.


HAs your wife completed her graduation or Post graduation in English?
if Yes, then you can get a letter from College or university(Education is in English) and upload it along with the degree as a proof.

For my wife I uploaded the B.COM degree and got the letter from college, which they didn't accept, then I got everything done for her MBA as well, and they asked for her degree post which they didn't raise any concern.


----------



## raman123456

Thank You JSChopra ji


----------



## dakshch

Will call DIBP tomorrow morning. Fingers crossed


----------



## DelhiBoy

panks_777 said:


> It seems they are more intended to know what technologies are used in project and what kind of project it is. The documents which are used during SDLC.. the process flow for deliverables.. What tool are used to create any design documents or flow charts etc etc..[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi Pank, you didnt answer exactly what I asked. Do you think the person interviewing u was well equipped with the knowledge, terminologies, abbreviations etc used in your profile.? Was it someone with general knowledge or was the person with sound IT knowledge which means if he/she asked you something, you cant divert your answer the way you want or he/she would bring you back on track through next question. Only a person with IT knowledge would be able to do that. I hope u understand what I am trying to ask.


----------



## kawal_547

DelhiBoy said:


> panks_777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems they are more intended to know what technologies are used in project and what kind of project it is. The documents which are used during SDLC.. the process flow for deliverables.. What tool are used to create any design documents or flow charts etc etc..[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi Pank, you didnt answer exactly what I asked. Do you think the person interviewing u was well equipped with the knowledge, terminologies, abbreviations etc used in your profile.? Was it someone with general knowledge or was the person with sound IT knowledge which means if he/she asked you something, you cant divert your answer the way you want or he/she would bring you back on track through next question. Only a person with IT knowledge would be able to do that. I hope u understand what I am trying to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Kindly remember the AHC guys is not there to judge you.
> 
> He records everything he asks & records everything you say.
> 
> He tries to be smart to ascertain your skills and knowledge of your domain which he notes down, his questions are majorly based on his knowledge or google or might be some questionnaire provided to him by DIBP.
> 
> But he or she will just note down everything you say & forward the same to DIBP/CO and leave it on their judgement.
> 
> AHC will not even correct you, they might stop you and ask another question, however they will note down every word you say to their questions, & they at times evem ask you to say slow, & even tell that they are noting it down & for this reason they are asking you to speak slow.
> 
> CO/DIBP decides your case and not any AHC.
Click to expand...


----------



## panks_777

DelhiBoy said:


> panks_777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems they are more intended to know what technologies are used in project and what kind of project it is. The documents which are used during SDLC.. the process flow for deliverables.. What tool are used to create any design documents or flow charts etc etc..[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi Pank, you didnt answer exactly what I asked. Do you think the person interviewing u was well equipped with the knowledge, terminologies, abbreviations etc used in your profile.? Was it someone with general knowledge or was the person with sound IT knowledge which means if he/she asked you something, you cant divert your answer the way you want or he/she would bring you back on track through next question. Only a person with IT knowledge would be able to do that. I hope u understand what I am trying to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> I won't say sound knowledge but yes have proper knowledge of terminologies and process flow. Every word's you speak can be cross-questioned to you and have to validate it with real scenarios.. I never said it was a technical interview and I don't think a single person would know all the technologies available in market. Hope this help.
Click to expand...


----------



## Navd

*EA Assessment Query*

Few questions:

1. I have to apply for EA assessment, are chapters mandatory?

2. I have IELTS score of R-7, W-6.5, L-7, S-6.5. For EA and EOI should I reappear for better scoring?


----------



## aimaustralia

anurag.gupta81 said:


> HAs your wife completed her graduation or Post graduation in English?
> if Yes, then you can get a letter from College or university(Education is in English) and upload it along with the degree as a proof.
> 
> For my wife I uploaded the B.COM degree and got the letter from college, which they didn't accept, then I got everything done for her MBA as well, and they asked for her degree post which they didn't raise any concern.


No, her degree is in Punjabi medium so I have to pay Second Installment , that is why I am asking what should I write to CO. And Should I press Information Provided button after emailing.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

aimaustralia said:


> No, her degree is in Punjabi medium so I have to pay Second Installment , that is why I am asking what should I write to CO. And Should I press Information Provided button after emailing.


Second installment is costly I believe in comparison to giving a PTE exam if that could be cleared by the dependent applicant as the minimal scores are required.


----------



## ozoz2016

Very well described. I have just crossed 6 months.



dakshch said:


> The wait is easy when you are in the initial stages or when its just been a month or two since you have applied.
> You grow impatient when you reach the 3-4 month mark. At 5 months you start wondering what's taking so long and the inquiry calls and emails have no effect.
> 
> And after crossing 7 months there is just frustration and anger and hopelessness. Especially when you see people getting grants in less than a month and you have been waiting for almost eight months.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Again DRYNESS in VISA GRANTS.. What's the reason now, are DIBP officials busy now in counting of votes post elections ???


----------



## Moh1244

*What is IED abbreviated as*

Hi Folks.
Can someone please share with me what does IED means.

Regards
Mohinder


----------



## destinationonshore

Initial Entry Date


----------



## destinationonshore

tarun_87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am not claiming any work experience points. As my field of work is different from my application. Do i still need to update DIBP about my job change? My application is going on since 5 months now. And i have changed my job in between.
> 
> Thanks


I need some advise on this too!


----------



## Abhi6060

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Again DRYNESS in VISA GRANTS.. What's the reason now, are DIBP officials busy now in counting of votes post elections ???




That's what I believe, too. They were not counting votes on Monday and that resulted in spate of grants. And it continues from Tuesday, will follow till July 14th as mentioned.


----------



## outworldly cartoon

panks_777 said:


> I won't say sound knowledge but yes have proper knowledge of terminologies and process flow. Every word's you speak can be cross-questioned to you and have to validate it with real scenarios.. I never said it was a technical interview and I don't think a single person would know all the technologies available in market. Hope this help.


IF you don't mind can you please give your point distribution? 

Thanks


----------



## Arnab2014

jschopra said:


> You have posted this question a lot of times now. Seems you are very desperate.
> If they said you'll get the result by end of this month then it is a good sign. No need for validation from other people.
> 
> Relax and wait.


Sirji , 

you are one of THE faces of optimism . Feeling good !


----------



## sarbjass

kanz12 said:


> dakshch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 213 days[/QUOTE
> who is ur co? the person who contacted us the 1st time is Samantha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too have the same CO from Adelaide. His/her last contact was on 2nd march. After that he/ she went to long vacations. Hopefully she/he will join this forum and after reading our post get back into our cases.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## destinationonshore

Hi all!

I applied for 189 but havent claimed points for employment. I have changed my job recently and wanted to know if I should/need to update my info by filling form 1022 (Change in circumstances)?

Guys awaiting your opinion!! I am worried if I fill this form it might delay outcome of application.

Thanks


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Abhi6060 said:


> That's what I believe, too. They were not counting votes on Monday and that resulted in spate of grants. And it continues from Tuesday, will follow till July 14th as mentioned.


Till 14th July.. Do you mean counting continues till 14th?

Then they will also be busy in declaring results, forming government.. etc.. etc..

This way slowness in VISAs will continue for long and we will go mad


----------



## Abhi6060

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Till 14th July.. Do you mean counting continues till 14th?
> 
> 
> 
> Then they will also be busy in declaring results, forming government.. etc.. etc..
> 
> 
> 
> This way slowness in VISAs will continue for long and we will go mad




Yes, it will continue till 14th. Let's hope they aren't busy afterwards. It's 120th day since lodgement. Don't have the same excitement that I had throughout visa process from assessment.


----------



## aimaustralia

I have emailed CO about my willingness to Pay second installment. Should I also press Information Provided button in immi account.


----------



## dakshch

Abhi6060 said:


> That's what I believe, too. They were not counting votes on Monday and that resulted in spate of grants. And it continues from Tuesday, will follow till July 14th as mentioned.




Where did you come across this information? What is the source ?


----------



## Abhi6060

dakshch said:


> Where did you come across this information? What is the source ?




Searched online and a government official website stated it. Now, if DIBP is really involved in such responsibilities, as in counting votes. Then it will slow the process.


----------



## andreyx108b

destinationonshore said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I applied for 189 but havent claimed points for employment. I have changed my job recently and wanted to know if I should/need to update my info by filling form 1022 (Change in circumstances)?
> 
> Guys awaiting your opinion!! I am worried if I fill this form it might delay outcome of application.
> 
> Thanks




Yea. I would. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysingapore

Good morning all. Just a quick clarification. I've seen people mentioning about "second installment" when it comes to spouce's english test. Can some good souls explain what does that mean? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poorikanna

Hi guys, just an update for me. I called up DIBP a couple of days back and then again today. She told me that and once I explained my situation to her, she told that there were no documents required from my side as of now. But there is a delay in visa processing and my application might take several weeks.  She says there are several applications that are pending so it might take time. I don't know what to do except wring my hands and pray it happens soon.

21/01/2016 - ACS +ve - Analyst Programmer (261311)
19/02/2016 - EOI submitted
09/03/2016 - Invitation Received
65 - # of points
No points claimed for spouse experience
24/03/2016 - 189 Applied
24/03/2016 - Payment and document upload
27/03/2016 - PCC Upload
18/04/2016 - CO Contact - Form 80 for both, UK PCC for hubby and Detailed Employment Reference for me
02/05/2016 - Change of address and contact number for me since I came to Australia
06/05/2016 - Submitted all requested docs + some more salary slips
27/06/2016 - Change of address and contact number for all since family joined me
No CO contact till now
Grant - God only knows


----------



## tarun_87

destinationonshore said:


> tarun_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I am not claiming any work experience points. As my field of work is different from my application. Do i still need to update DIBP about my job change? My application is going on since 5 months now. And i have changed my job in between.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I need some advise on this too!
Click to expand...

It does not matter, as it wont change any circumstamces that might affect your points. As u r not claming any work points.


----------



## jairichi

Jaysingapore said:


> Good morning all. Just a quick clarification. I've seen people mentioning about "second installment" when it comes to spouce's english test. Can some good souls explain what does that mean?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need to demonstrate that your spouse has functional English level. This can be done through English test or getting a letter from University in their letterhead that the medium of instruction was English. If the above two is not possible then one has to do VAC2 payment (around 4885AUD)


----------



## Tea&Coffee

I have decided not to check my emails and immi status for next 1 week........hehe!


----------



## sugathb

When was the last data any one got invitation for 60 points?


----------



## Jaysingapore

Thanks Jairichi for your quick clarification. Appreciate that. It's going to be tough for my spouse to get that letter from University (South Gujarat University) as we're living abroad now. She will be happy to go for PTE Academic here, though at a higher cost compared to university letter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaivi

This has become realy frstrating and depressing god knows what happened to dibp


----------



## poorikanna

My friend, who applied for SC 190 on March 16th, got his grant today. Keeping my fingers crossed for mine(SC 189).


----------



## aimaustralia

I have emailed CO about my willingness to Pay second installment. Should I also press Information Provided button in immi account.


----------



## jschopra

Arnab2014 said:


> Sirji ,
> 
> you are one of THE faces of optimism . Feeling good !


That's all I got. Optimism. Haven't got the visa yet. So making do with optimism.

I have a question.
Is there any way of removing the agent as the point of contact? Can I remove them as source of communication between DIBP and me? I am not satisfied by their service. Would like to handle the situation myself.


----------



## kawal_547

jschopra said:


> That's all I got. Optimism. Haven't got the visa yet. So making do with optimism.
> 
> I have a question.
> Is there any way of removing the agent as the point of contact? Can I remove them as source of communication between DIBP and me? I am not satisfied by their service. Would like to handle the situation myself.


I was also thinking on same platoform, but then seeing the case at last stage, I changed my mind.

I even thought of changing email address which is agent one, & that can be changed as I have imported the account but not doing as few forms which only he has made & submitted, I do not want to take any last minute chances.

So would suggest you to wait like you have done till now.


----------



## jschopra

kawal_547 said:


> I was also thinking on same platoform, but then seeing the case at last stage, I changed my mind.
> 
> I even thought of changing email address which is agent one, & that can be changed as I have imported the account but not doing as few forms which only he has made & submitted, I do not want to take any last minute chances.
> 
> So would suggest you to wait like you have done till now.


I have created my immi account and have imported the application as well. I can see the progress (which is none) and all. But can't send a follow up email to CO because authorized contact point is the agent.

I would like to send the email because agent is refusing to. No idea why. They even refuse to call DIBP for follow up. Its getting me frustrated.


----------



## dakshch

So i just called DIBP and guess what, same reply that your application is being processed and the co will contact you if he needs anything else. Well the damn CO hasn't contacted me in the last 6 months and they say there is nothing that they can do, and be patient.
My patience has run out. I don't care what they decide just give me some real response. My life is a mess right now. I have given up on a promotion and a significant pay hike, because that would bind me to a new contract. All plans i had made have gone to a waste, the family pressure to settle down is increasing day by day and all they ask me is to drop my plan and stay here, and this delay is helping their case.


----------



## thehuskyone

Did you try using "update us" link on immi to try and change the email address for communication?

Sent from Oneplus One


----------



## poorikanna

jschopra said:


> I have created my immi account and have imported the application as well. I can see the progress (which is none) and all. But can't send a follow up email to CO because authorized contact point is the agent.
> 
> I would like to send the email because agent is refusing to. No idea why. They even refuse to call DIBP for follow up. Its getting me frustrated.


Hi Chopra, you have 3 options: 
1. You have an option in the Update Us column - '
Appointment or withdrawal of an authorised recipient (including migration agent)'.
2. Or you can complain to MARA about your agent since their service is not upto what you require. I plan to complain about mine since they didn't even bother to tell when I received an invite to apply.
3. Or you can call DIBP and inform them. They will guide you as to what needs to be done.

But I would prefer Option 1 for now and Option 2 once you get your grant.


----------



## kawal_547

jschopra said:


> I have created my immi account and have imported the application as well. I can see the progress (which is none) and all. But can't send a follow up email to CO because authorized contact point is the agent.
> 
> I would like to send the email because agent is refusing to. No idea why. They even refuse to call DIBP for follow up. Its getting me frustrated.


I totally agree with you.

But then calling them or emailing at times delay the process too.

calling might help which you even can do but emailing them, they hardly respond to emails on time, & if they do, it is just a generic one.

I went to update us page yesterday and filled the details for email change but then cancelled it.

Just holding up.


----------



## poorikanna

dakshch said:


> So i just called DIBP and guess what, same reply that your application is being processed and the co will contact you if he needs anything else. Well the damn CO hasn't contacted me in the last 6 months and they say there is nothing that they can do, and be patient.
> My patience has run out. I don't care what they decide just give me some real response. My life is a mess right now. I have given up on a promotion and a significant pay hike, because that would bind me to a new contract. All plans i had made have gone to a waste, the family pressure to settle down is increasing day by day and all they ask me is to drop my plan and stay here, and this delay is helping their case.


Seriously, they don't seem to understand that there are lots of people who put landmarks in their life on hold just waiting for their grant. Me and my hubby have given up so much for this and now it is getting delayed. They really need to keep up on their SLAs. I'm sure they wouldn't sit around like us if it was vice versa.


----------



## dakshch

jschopra said:


> I have created my immi account and have imported the application as well. I can see the progress (which is none) and all. But can't send a follow up email to CO because authorized contact point is the agent.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to send the email because agent is refusing to. No idea why. They even refuse to call DIBP for follow up. Its getting me frustrated.




Agents just want your money. They don't care about anything else.
Even mine refused to send an email and refrained me from doing so. His initial response was visa would take maximum 2 months, then he said 3-4 months, then 5 and then 6. Now he can't even say it with a straight face, he acts as if i am being desperate in vain and for something useless and he is not being paid to do his job.

Agents are a wastage of money. Stay away from them.


----------



## dakshch

poorikanna said:


> Seriously, they don't seem to understand that there are lots of people who put landmarks in their life on hold just waiting for their grant. Me and my hubby have given up so much for this and now it is getting delayed. They really need to keep up on their SLAs. I'm sure they wouldn't sit around like us if it was vice versa.




I too am a professional and I understand that processing takes time. But no organisation would say there service standard times are 3 months and then take more than 6 months. And on top of that they fail to communicate with the clients and convince them about what's taking so long.

Some people here would say i am being impatient and that no one asked me to apply for Australian PR, but these are the people who have either got their grant or have recently applied. No one who has been waiting or waited more than 6 months would say such a thing. 
They all know the pain of putting your life and plans on hold for so long.


----------



## jschopra

thehuskyone said:


> Did you try using "update us" link on immi to try and change the email address for communication?
> 
> Sent from Oneplus One





poorikanna said:


> Hi Chopra, you have 3 options:
> 1. You have an option in the Update Us column - '
> Appointment or withdrawal of an authorised recipient (including migration agent)'.
> 2. Or you can complain to MARA about your agent since their service is not upto what you require. I plan to complain about mine since they didn't even bother to tell when I received an invite to apply.
> 3. Or you can call DIBP and inform them. They will guide you as to what needs to be done.
> 
> But I would prefer Option 1 for now and Option 2 once you get your grant.





kawal_547 said:


> I totally agree with you.
> 
> But then calling them or emailing at times delay the process too.
> 
> calling might help which you even can do but emailing them, they hardly respond to emails on time, & if they do, it is just a generic one.
> 
> I went to update us page yesterday and filled the details for email change but then cancelled it.
> 
> Just holding up.



thehuskyone, poorikanna and kawal_547,

Thanks a lot for your prompt advice. I have a few options now from your responses. Let's see what I will do. I have a bit of patience reserved. Will use that. But won't hold back when it finishes. 

Best of luck to all of us waiting for the grant.


----------



## Rajgowda

dakshch said:


> So i just called DIBP and guess what, same reply that your application is being processed and the co will contact you if he needs anything else. Well the damn CO hasn't contacted me in the last 6 months and they say there is nothing that they can do, and be patient.
> My patience has run out. I don't care what they decide just give me some real response. My life is a mess right now. I have given up on a promotion and a significant pay hike, because that would bind me to a new contract. All plans i had made have gone to a waste, the family pressure to settle down is increasing day by day and all they ask me is to drop my plan and stay here, and this delay is helping their case.


I understand your frustration buddy, assume you're are on a boat and for some reason you fall of the boat and thrown apart now you see the shores and boat in a opposite direction, but boat is closer than the shores. What would you do?
Now shores is Grant and boat is your life and job. The idea would be to swim to the boat and save your life first as its closer and later reach the shores safely. 
Morel of the story get a hold (enjoy) of your personal life and the career and then concentrate towards grant. 

Pretty funny story uh! Hope I was able to make you laugh... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jschopra

dakshch said:


> So i just called DIBP and guess what, same reply that your application is being processed and the co will contact you if he needs anything else. Well the damn CO hasn't contacted me in the last 6 months and they say there is nothing that they can do, and be patient.
> My patience has run out. I don't care what they decide just give me some real response. My life is a mess right now. I have given up on a promotion and a significant pay hike, because that would bind me to a new contract. All plans i had made have gone to a waste, the family pressure to settle down is increasing day by day and all they ask me is to drop my plan and stay here, and this delay is helping their case.





poorikanna said:


> Seriously, they don't seem to understand that there are lots of people who put landmarks in their life on hold just waiting for their grant. Me and my hubby have given up so much for this and now it is getting delayed. They really need to keep up on their SLAs. I'm sure they wouldn't sit around like us if it was vice versa.


Its the same situation for a lot of people who have been waiting since so long. Everyone has put their life on hold because of the planned move. Its hard to see the world go by and achieve their plans and goals but you are just waiting for a grant email so that you can plan and work for your goals.

It puts immense pressure on one personally and professionally. You can't disclose your plans at work because you'll start to get differential treatment. In that case you have to let go of promotions and good job offers and you can't explain it to anyone. Spouse and family will keep asking when is the grant coming and you have no answer. Because you really don't know.

Its frustrating. I can't seem to see the reason why an application can be delayed so much when all the documents as requested by you were uploaded. Call and verify if needed. They have so many checks and steps to ensure only genuine cases apply. Then why the delay. I agree there are always fake applications and they have to be careful to weed them out. But saying 90 days and taking 180 or more isn't the way it should work.


----------



## Rajgowda

anurag.gupta81 said:


> Hi Rajgowda,
> 
> I have a query seeing your timeline. When you informed your CO about your wife being pregnant, then how did he guide you for keeping the processing for VISA on hold and how to keep it? And also how was the payment made for the addition. Did he give you the option, or you went with making the payment including your baby(yet to come) and then proceed.


Well my friend when we inform them about pregnancy, CO officer will put the application on hold until the arrival of the new member (baby). Once you are blessed with the baby you have to again intimate the CO about the same after that CO would ask for the BC and Passport of the new born once you upload, your baby would be added to your application. There is no extra charges to add your new born. 
That's pretty much it. 



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

jschopra said:


> Its the same situation for a lot of people who have been waiting since so long. Everyone has put their life on hold because of the planned move. Its hard to see the world go by and achieve their plans and goals but you are just waiting for a grant email so that you can plan and work for your goals.
> 
> 
> 
> It puts immense pressure on one personally and professionally. You can't disclose your plans at work because you'll start to get differential treatment. In that case you have to let go of promotions and good job offers and you can't explain it to anyone. Spouse and family will keep asking when is the grant coming and you have no answer. Because you really don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> Its frustrating. I can't seem to see the reason why an application can be delayed so much when all the documents as requested by you were uploaded. Call and verify if needed. They have so many checks and steps to ensure only genuine cases apply. Then why the delay. I agree there are always fake applications and they have to be careful to weed them out. But saying 90 days and taking 180 or more isn't the way it should work.




True my friend. All we can do is wait but no harm in letting some steam off here. No other place or people to talk to about this, because they wouldn't understand. Atleast here you have others who are going through the same. 
Keep fighting and keep waiting.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

poorikanna said:


> Hi guys, just an update for me. I called up DIBP a couple of days back and then again today. She told me that and once I explained my situation to her, she told that there were no documents required from my side as of now. But there is a delay in visa processing and my application might take several weeks.  She says there are several applications that are pending so it might take time. I don't know what to do except wring my hands and pray it happens soon.
> 
> 21/01/2016 - ACS +ve - Analyst Programmer (261311)
> 19/02/2016 - EOI submitted
> 09/03/2016 - Invitation Received
> 65 - # of points
> No points claimed for spouse experience
> 24/03/2016 - 189 Applied
> 24/03/2016 - Payment and document upload
> 27/03/2016 - PCC Upload
> 18/04/2016 - CO Contact - Form 80 for both, UK PCC for hubby and Detailed Employment Reference for me
> 02/05/2016 - Change of address and contact number for me since I came to Australia
> 06/05/2016 - Submitted all requested docs + some more salary slips
> 27/06/2016 - Change of address and contact number for all since family joined me
> No CO contact till now
> Grant - God only knows


Hey just want to know:
Did they not ask you why you called back in short span of time?


----------



## Shaivi

One more dry day...


----------



## dakshch

Rajgowda said:


> I understand your frustration buddy, assume you're are on a boat and for some reason you fall of the boat and thrown apart now you see the shores and boat in a opposite direction, but boat is closer than the shores. What would you do?
> Now shores is Grant and boat is your life and job. The idea would be to swim to the boat and save your life first as its closer and later reach the shores safely.
> Morel of the story get a hold (enjoy) of your personal life and the career and then concentrate towards grant.
> 
> Pretty funny story uh! Hope I was able to make you laugh...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Haha thanx for the excellent analogy. 

It's just that some days, the waiting is more frustrating and you need to type these long messages to let off some steam. 

I will forget about the grant and Australia by 11am and get busy with my day but then it would come back to haunt me at night when i lay in my bed trying to sleep, but end up imagining all possible scenarios associated with grant and the wait. 

It really is a viscous cycle.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

dakshch said:


> Haha thanx for the excellent analogy.
> 
> It's just that some days, the waiting is more frustrating and you need to type these long messages to let off some steam.
> 
> I will forget about the grant and Australia by 11am and get busy with my day but then it would come back to haunt me at night when i lay in my bed trying to sleep, but end up imagining all possible scenarios associated with grant and the wait.
> 
> It really is a viscous cycle.


Completely comprehend with how Dakshch and JSChopra are feeling and m sure most of us who are waiting since long have the same feelings and frustrations.. and these dry days in July are adding fuel to fire

When will DIBP stop making excuses they are overburdened and why cant they have proper planning for such workloads in advance.. they keep on releasing invitations and just increasing the burdens instead they should find ways to clear off the backlog ASAP and manage the workloads effectively. If they could this thing I am sure they will attract more and more people around the world to apply for immigration and DIBP will earn more revenues out of it.


----------



## poorikanna

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Hey just want to know:
> Did they not ask you why you called back in short span of time?


Yes, they did ask. But I will be visiting India for 2.5 weeks and wanted to know if I should update the CO about it. They said I should send out a mail. So, guess I escaped this time.  ... Planning to call them not before atleast a month, but hoping I get the grant before then.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kaju

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Completely comprehend with how Dakshch and JSChopra are feeling and m sure most of us who are waiting since long have the same feelings and frustrations.. and these dry days in July are adding fuel to fire
> 
> When will DIBP stop making excuses they are overburdened and why cant they have proper planning for such workloads in advance.. they keep on releasing invitations and just increasing the burdens instead they should find ways to clear off the backlog ASAP and manage the workloads effectively. If they could this thing I am sure they will attract more and more people around the world to apply for immigration and DIBP will earn more revenues out of it.


DIBP are not making excuses, and mostly, they don't need to. Errors in processing, especially given the levels of migration each year, are very low. 

Australia has no problems attracting people at all, and DIBP certainly don't need to attract more people. They would not be allowed to anyway! For the size of the Australian population, Australia has a large migration programme, it's fully used each year, and processing is pretty effective. 

The Australian Government (not DIBP) decides the migration levels, and they are answerable to the Australian people. I doubt that any significant annual increase to the migration programme would be considered as it is already a large volume by international standards, and Australia seeks to take what it needs, not what nationals of other countries want. 

Much as it might seem so, the revenue earned is not much in the general scheme of things. DIBP actually manage their work pretty effectively, but they are restricted by things outside their control. 

Many people think DIBP set the numbers of visas, and the levels for each occupation - they don't, and have no control over that. Many people think their visas are being delayed by DIBP for some reason - they don't generally need to do that either, except for some visas close to the end of the financial year, when they can't exceed the programmed numbers of visas that are legislated for by law. 

Mostly, the big delays may be due to security checks. DIBP have absolutely no control over them at all, and because the checks are done externally to DIBP, they take as long as they take. Nothing DIBP can do about it. You can't even ask ASIO for a review about the progress of security checks until after 12 months, and even then you might get nowhere, simply because of the nature of these checks.

The reality is that the great majority of people get their visas well before this time, but security checks are as thorough as they need to be, so the time taken can vary enormously, even between two otherwise apparently identical visa applicants. 

Case Managers would much rather grant visas than have them sitting around, especially when everything has been provided and cases are otherwise ready to grant. 

Having said all that, I do understand the strain of waiting, and wish all applicants a speedy grant!


----------



## MissionAus_2016

kaju said:


> DIBP are not making excuses, and mostly, they don't need to. Errors in processing, especially given the levels of migration each year, are very low.
> 
> Australia has no problems attracting people at all, and DIBP certainly don't need to attract more people. They would not be allowed to anyway! For the size of the Australian population, Australia has a large migration programme, it's fully used each year, and processing is pretty effective.
> 
> The Australian Government (not DIBP) decides the migration levels, and they are answerable to the Australian people. I doubt that any significant annual increase to the migration programme would be considered as it is already a large volume by international standards, and Australia seeks to take what it needs, not what nationals of other countries want.
> 
> Much as it might seem so, the revenue earned is not much in the general scheme of things. DIBP actually manage their work pretty effectively, but they are restricted by things outside their control.
> 
> Many people think DIBP set the numbers of visas, and the levels for each occupation - they don't, and have no control over that. Many people think their visas are being delayed by DIBP for some reason - they don't generally need to do that either, except for some visas close to the end of the financial year, when they can't exceed the programmed numbers of visas that are legislated for by law.
> 
> Mostly, the big delays may be due to security checks. DIBP have absolutely no control over them at all, and because the checks are done externally to DIBP, they take as long as they take. Nothing DIBP can do about it. You can't even ask ASIO for a review about the progress of security checks until after 12 months, and even then you might get nowhere, simply because of the nature of these checks.
> 
> The reality is that the great majority of people get their visas well before this time, but security checks are as thorough as they need to be, so the time taken can vary enormously, even between two otherwise apparently identical visa applicants.
> 
> Case Managers would much rather grant visas than have them sitting around, especially when everything has been provided and cases are otherwise ready to grant.
> 
> Having said all that, I do understand the strain of waiting, and wish all applicants a speedy grant!


I agree with what all you have said, I just have one question as in last post..

When ever we call DIBP why DIBP person says that lot of applications are there and thus processing of visas are getting delayed.. why they say that due to lot of applications there could be some delays

Is n't this clearly reflect that DIBP team is not handling the workload well? 

This is just my opinion.. 

BEST WISHES to ALL


----------



## kaju

MissionAus_2016 said:


> I agree with what all you have said, I just have one question as in last post..
> 
> When ever we call DIBP why DIBP person says that lot of applications are there and thus processing of visas are getting delayed.. why they say that due to lot of applications there could be some delays
> 
> Is n't this clearly reflect that DIBP team is not handling the workload well?
> 
> This is just my opinion..
> 
> BEST WISHES to ALL


Could be a couple of reasons - the person on the phone may not be a case manager, let alone a team leader, or manager. It may be they are simply honestly telling you what they think, or what they have been told to tell you.

Then again, it may be true - it can happen that at different times of year, applications do flood in, (190,000 last year for permanent visas) and it takes longer to process them. In this case, there are usually pretty strong efforts to catch up quickly though. Applications still come in in May and June, when there may be limited visas able to be granted, so you can get a bit of a "bunch-up" effect by July, when the floodgates can open again for grants, and it can take some time to work through that.

One difficulty is that you can't train skilled case managers in 5 minutes. The job application process for them itself can take up to several months. So you need enough to process the visa load over the year, but not more than that - you can't get case managers and then fire them 3 months later, and then hire new ones when you feel like it! DIBP does have limited resources, and they may not all be allocated to the same place at the same time - it will be a matter of priorities, which can and do change, and change again. While this won't stop visa processing at all, it can reduce it slightly or increase it slightly, but it does all balance out over time. You can't have unlimited numbers of processing staff due to cost - the taxpayer wouldn't wear that - immigration is just one function of government, all have claims to a finite pool of funds. Double immigration staff, and Australians will get a reduction in services or support somewhere else. This may not be of much comfort to you I know, but DIBP is not responsible to you for the money spent, it has to justify it to government and the voting public, as does all of the Australian Public Service.

There are other reasons for delays such as employment verification of course, but generally visa processing itself is actually pretty simple. 

I'd expect that from most Government's points of view, if there is a workload that fluctuates at all, having a process that only requires the minimum number of employees they need to do the job over the year might be considered very efficient use of public funds, and that staff are handling the work well. After all, if they have to slow down grants late in the financial year (May/June) to stay within the visa limit each year, that means they are working to the program numbers in a very precise manner. Even so I suspect that, as I have said, Case Managers would rather grant them if they could!


----------



## Sush1

You are absolutely correct Dude. In my case, I have already told the HR and my manager (COO of the company) about my plan since I needed a R&R Letter. My promotion is due and I would have been AVP this time but I think it will not happen now. Its due this month.
Its really frustrating.



jschopra said:


> Its the same situation for a lot of people who have been waiting since so long. Everyone has put their life on hold because of the planned move. Its hard to see the world go by and achieve their plans and goals but you are just waiting for a grant email so that you can plan and work for your goals.
> 
> It puts immense pressure on one personally and professionally. You can't disclose your plans at work because you'll start to get differential treatment. In that case you have to let go of promotions and good job offers and you can't explain it to anyone. Spouse and family will keep asking when is the grant coming and you have no answer. Because you really don't know.
> 
> Its frustrating. I can't seem to see the reason why an application can be delayed so much when all the documents as requested by you were uploaded. Call and verify if needed. They have so many checks and steps to ensure only genuine cases apply. Then why the delay. I agree there are always fake applications and they have to be careful to weed them out. But saying 90 days and taking 180 or more isn't the way it should work.


----------



## kapoor.neha

Hi 

I need your help here, my company is already aware that I am have applied for Australian PR and I had slos informed them about the employment verification that can happen. I had asked them to inform me whenever it happens and had also been checking with them once in a month. Now today when I checked with them again i was told that yes we got a call last week and they enquired if you are working on which we said yes. they asked us a few more question on which the hr said that they cant respond on call and they asked them to email. The person from AHC said that he will send an email in 10 mins and as per my HR she hasnt received any mail. I dont know what email address was shared and what not and what can I do in this case.

I have not got any call from AHC till date. Also my HR is not willing to answer much. What can I do in this case? If they have sent the mail and AHC havent heard back from them will they contact my company or will put my application on hold.


----------



## ozoz2016

I agree to all this but then I do think they should have more elaborative status messages (and not just "Assessment in Progress") on the application providing more details like - at what stage the application really is, to see if it's stuck at security check, employment verification etc. This would really help people to avoid playing the guessing games, sending emails and making calls just to get a status on the application. It looks like 70% (just a wild guess, might be wrong here) of people call and email for a status only.

Also, I do think employment verification etc. should be a part of ACS as they are the one who go through the process and issue letters or that is just a money spinning procedure and hold no importance? This would again save a lot of time and resources for the CO and DIBP.



kaju said:


> DIBP are not making excuses, and mostly, they don't need to. Errors in processing, especially given the levels of migration each year, are very low.
> 
> Australia has no problems attracting people at all, and DIBP certainly don't need to attract more people. They would not be allowed to anyway! For the size of the Australian population, Australia has a large migration programme, it's fully used each year, and processing is pretty effective.
> 
> The Australian Government (not DIBP) decides the migration levels, and they are answerable to the Australian people. I doubt that any significant annual increase to the migration programme would be considered as it is already a large volume by international standards, and Australia seeks to take what it needs, not what nationals of other countries want.
> 
> Much as it might seem so, the revenue earned is not much in the general scheme of things. DIBP actually manage their work pretty effectively, but they are restricted by things outside their control.
> 
> Many people think DIBP set the numbers of visas, and the levels for each occupation - they don't, and have no control over that. Many people think their visas are being delayed by DIBP for some reason - they don't generally need to do that either, except for some visas close to the end of the financial year, when they can't exceed the programmed numbers of visas that are legislated for by law.
> 
> Mostly, the big delays may be due to security checks. DIBP have absolutely no control over them at all, and because the checks are done externally to DIBP, they take as long as they take. Nothing DIBP can do about it. You can't even ask ASIO for a review about the progress of security checks until after 12 months, and even then you might get nowhere, simply because of the nature of these checks.
> 
> The reality is that the great majority of people get their visas well before this time, but security checks are as thorough as they need to be, so the time taken can vary enormously, even between two otherwise apparently identical visa applicants.
> 
> Case Managers would much rather grant visas than have them sitting around, especially when everything has been provided and cases are otherwise ready to grant.
> 
> Having said all that, I do understand the strain of waiting, and wish all applicants a speedy grant!


----------



## DT2702

Hello Friendz

FINALLY .....Finally..... The Golden email has arrived.

I was trying to call them today morning but the call dint go through. With the extreme thought of disappointed, I started for office and on reaching the parking lot, I was greeted by the Golden Mail. 

No Verification, as far as I know.

I will update the tracker in a while....after I stop jumping around.

Phewww.....My hands are shivering as I type. 

Guys, I know alot of people have said this but I will like to repeat. HANG IN THERE....its the toughest test, I know ...but the Grant will come. It may take more time for some but there are extremely less to Nil, chances of rejection. 

All the best you all and Thanks for your support & Guidance.

Regards
DT2702.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamalendra

Just a simple query,,,,
there is the mechanism of controlling the floods of applications, i.e. skillselect,,,,, if they are not able to process the current pending applications, why do they send such large numbers of invitations to apply,,, the ratio of allowable grant and invitations should match,,,, just for example, at current moment they are not isssuing grants or very less (as per this forum and immitracker), then why did they send 2600 invitations in july 6




kaju said:


> Could be a couple of reasons - the person on the phone may not be a case manager, let alone a team leader, or manager. It may be they are simply honestly telling you what they think, or what they have been told to tell you.
> 
> Then again, it may be true - it can happen that at different times of year, applications do flood in, (190,000 last year for permanent visas) and it takes longer to process them. In this case, there are usually pretty strong efforts to catch up quickly though. Applications still come in in May and June, when there may be limited visas able to be granted, so you can get a bit of a "bunch-up" effect by July, when the floodgates can open again for grants, and it can take some time to work through that.
> 
> One difficulty is that you can't train skilled case managers in 5 minutes. The job application process for them itself can take up to several months. So you need enough to process the visa load over the year, but not more than that - you can't get case managers and then fire them 3 months later, and then hire new ones when you feel like it! DIBP does have limited resources, and they may not all be allocated to the same place at the same time - it will be a matter of priorities, which can and do change, and change again. While this won't stop visa processing at all, it can reduce it slightly or increase it slightly, but it does all balance out over time. You can't have unlimited numbers of processing staff due to cost - the taxpayer wouldn't wear that - immigration is just one function of government, all have claims to a finite pool of funds. Double immigration staff, and Australians will get a reduction in services or support somewhere else. This may not be of much comfort to you I know, but DIBP is not responsible to you for the money spent, it has to justify it to government and the voting public, as does all of the Australian Public Service.
> 
> There are other reasons for delays such as employment verification of course, but generally visa processing itself is actually pretty simple.
> 
> I'd expect that from most Government's points of view, if there is a workload that fluctuates at all, having a process that only requires the minimum number of employees they need to do the job over the year might be considered very efficient use of public funds, and that staff are handling the work well. After all, if they have to slow down grants late in the financial year (May/June) to stay within the visa limit each year, that means they are working to the program numbers in a very precise manner. Even so I suspect that, as I have said, Case Managers would rather grant them if they could!


----------



## poorikanna

DT2702 said:


> Hello Friendz
> 
> FINALLY .....Finally..... The Golden email has arrived.
> 
> I was trying to call them today morning but the call dint go through. With the extreme thought of disappointed, I started for office and on reaching the parking lot, I was greeted by the Golden Mail.
> 
> No Verification, as far as I know.
> 
> I will update the tracker in a while....after I stop jumping around.
> 
> Phewww.....My hands are shivering as I type.
> 
> Guys, I know alot of people have said this but I will like to repeat. HANG IN THERE....its the toughest test, I know ...but the Grant will come. It may take more time for some but there are extremely less to Nil, chances of rejection.
> 
> All the best you all and Thanks for your support & Guidance.
> 
> Regards
> DT2702.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Finally, one good news!!! Congrats mate!!! And may I be the first to say - WELCOME TO AUSTRALIA!!!


----------



## arjun09

DT2702 said:


> Hello Friendz
> 
> FINALLY .....Finally..... The Golden email has arrived.
> 
> I was trying to call them today morning but the call dint go through. With the extreme thought of disappointed, I started for office and on reaching the parking lot, I was greeted by the Golden Mail.
> 
> No Verification, as far as I know.
> 
> I will update the tracker in a while....after I stop jumping around.
> 
> Phewww.....My hands are shivering as I type.
> 
> Guys, I know alot of people have said this but I will like to repeat. HANG IN THERE....its the toughest test, I know ...but the Grant will come. It may take more time for some but there are extremely less to Nil, chances of rejection.
> 
> All the best you all and Thanks for your support & Guidance.
> 
> Regards
> DT2702.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Awesome news, congratulations


----------



## abhishek.gupta

It is for sure that DIBP is not that overburdened.
See the link for CO allocation dates here..
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications
Visa lodges till 10th June have been now allocated to CO. Had they been overburdened fresh allocation to their queues would not have happened, until some of the previous backlogs were cleared. 
I feel that our cases must be stuck because of replies awaited from indian side (universities, employment verification replies, etc)

however it would have been helpful if CO had given us some communication meanwhile so we could do something instead of just sitting and waiting ....


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations...



DT2702 said:


> Hello Friendz
> 
> FINALLY .....Finally..... The Golden email has arrived.
> 
> I was trying to call them today morning but the call dint go through. With the extreme thought of disappointed, I started for office and on reaching the parking lot, I was greeted by the Golden Mail.
> 
> No Verification, as far as I know.
> 
> I will update the tracker in a while....after I stop jumping around.
> 
> Phewww.....My hands are shivering as I type.
> 
> Guys, I know alot of people have said this but I will like to repeat. HANG IN THERE....its the toughest test, I know ...but the Grant will come. It may take more time for some but there are extremely less to Nil, chances of rejection.
> 
> All the best you all and Thanks for your support & Guidance.
> 
> Regards
> DT2702.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

DT2702 said:


> Hello Friendz
> 
> FINALLY .....Finally..... The Golden email has arrived.
> 
> I was trying to call them today morning but the call dint go through. With the extreme thought of disappointed, I started for office and on reaching the parking lot, I was greeted by the Golden Mail.
> 
> No Verification, as far as I know.
> 
> I will update the tracker in a while....after I stop jumping around.
> 
> Phewww.....My hands are shivering as I type.
> 
> Guys, I know alot of people have said this but I will like to repeat. HANG IN THERE....its the toughest test, I know ...but the Grant will come. It may take more time for some but there are extremely less to Nil, chances of rejection.
> 
> All the best you all and Thanks for your support & Guidance.
> 
> Regards
> DT2702.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Congratulations! Friday with monsoon showers and reason to celebrate - I am sure party would run through whole of the weekend!! Njoy and party harder.


----------



## jairichi

ozoz2016 said:


> I agree to all this but then I do think they should have more elaborative status messages (and not just "Assessment in Progress") on the application providing more details like - at what stage the application really is, to see if it's stuck at security check, employment verification etc. This would really help people to avoid playing the guessing games, sending emails and making calls just to get a status on the application. It looks like 70% (just a wild guess, might be wrong here) of people call and email for a status only.
> 
> Also, I do think employment verification etc. should be a part of ACS as they are the one who go through the process and issue letters or that is just a money spinning procedure and hold no importance? This would again save a lot of time and resources for the CO and DIBP.


You are reiterating what I have said a month or so back. Yes, there should be different level of status updates that reduces the vast amount of phone calls or emails received by DIBP. However, even if ACS does employment verification it is not binding on DIBP as ACS is not a federal agency. The assessment is basically like a benchmark used by DIBP to give points for assessment. Even this is not binding on DIBP if they do not agree with assessment. They have the right to take their own call on this.


----------



## vikaschandra

DT2702 said:


> Hello Friendz
> 
> FINALLY .....Finally..... The Golden email has arrived.
> 
> I was trying to call them today morning but the call dint go through. With the extreme thought of disappointed, I started for office and on reaching the parking lot, I was greeted by the Golden Mail.
> 
> No Verification, as far as I know.
> 
> I will update the tracker in a while....after I stop jumping around.
> 
> Phewww.....My hands are shivering as I type.
> 
> Guys, I know alot of people have said this but I will like to repeat. HANG IN THERE....its the toughest test, I know ...but the Grant will come. It may take more time for some but there are extremely less to Nil, chances of rejection.
> 
> All the best you all and Thanks for your support & Guidance.
> 
> Regards
> DT2702.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate best wishes for your future endeavors


----------



## kapoor.neha

Hi 

I need your help here, my company is already aware that I am have applied for Australian PR and I had slos informed them about the employment verification that can happen. I had asked them to inform me whenever it happens and had also been checking with them once in a month. Now today when I checked with them again i was told that yes we got a call last week and they enquired if you are working on which we said yes. they asked us a few more question on which the hr said that they cant respond on call and they asked them to email. The person from AHC said that he will send an email in 10 mins and as per my HR she hasnt received any mail. I dont know what email address was shared and what not and what can I do in this case.

I have not got any call from AHC till date. Also my HR is not willing to answer much. What can I do in this case? If they have sent the mail and AHC havent heard back from them will they contact my company or will put my application on hold.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

DT2702 said:


> Hello Friendz
> 
> FINALLY .....Finally..... The Golden email has arrived.
> 
> I was trying to call them today morning but the call dint go through. With the extreme thought of disappointed, I started for office and on reaching the parking lot, I was greeted by the Golden Mail.
> 
> No Verification, as far as I know.
> 
> I will update the tracker in a while....after I stop jumping around.
> 
> Phewww.....My hands are shivering as I type.
> 
> Guys, I know alot of people have said this but I will like to repeat. HANG IN THERE....its the toughest test, I know ...but the Grant will come. It may take more time for some but there are extremely less to Nil, chances of rejection.
> 
> All the best you all and Thanks for your support & Guidance.
> 
> Regards
> DT2702.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



congrats !! 

final nice to see a 261111 getting the grant ...


----------



## Deeps2016

DT2702 said:


> Hello Friendz
> 
> FINALLY .....Finally..... The Golden email has arrived.
> 
> I was trying to call them today morning but the call dint go through. With the extreme thought of disappointed, I started for office and on reaching the parking lot, I was greeted by the Golden Mail.
> 
> No Verification, as far as I know.
> 
> I will update the tracker in a while....after I stop jumping around.
> 
> Phewww.....My hands are shivering as I type.
> 
> Guys, I know alot of people have said this but I will like to repeat. HANG IN THERE....its the toughest test, I know ...but the Grant will come. It may take more time for some but there are extremely less to Nil, chances of rejection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best you all and Thanks for your support & Guidance.
> 
> Regards
> DT2702.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




congrats.....Hope we will also join the club soon.....


----------



## Abhishu

Hi Seniors,
_I am looking out for your inputs._

*While lodging visa (190 NSW) I uploaded all documents and reached limit of 60 documents,and at that moment I realized that I have used all available space and left with my India PCC document.*

After this,I was perturbed, and immediately dropped email to online immi account support to ask how to upload my India pcc, and got reply form them on next day that "I need to wait for CO allocation and then he will request and let me know how to upload the documents".

Now my question the next phase for me to wait for CO to ask the pcc document. but it could be in three steps 
1. CO ask me to upload document (But he is not aware that I have eaten up all available 60 spaces)
2. Then I will ask CO to provide me the channel how to upload the PCC docuement.
3. CO will instruct me how to upload.

It means, definitely the process will get delay by a additional month. Now Is there any way to communicate to my CO(which is not assigned yet) that the additional document can not be provided by simple upload in immi account.

I am confused and just trying to reduce my visa time processing. any suggestion will be valuable for me.

Thanks


----------



## anurag.gupta81

Abhishu said:


> Hi Seniors,
> _I am looking out for your inputs._
> 
> *While lodging visa (190 NSW) I uploaded all documents and reached limit of 60 documents,and at that moment I realized that I have used all available space and left with my India PCC document.*
> 
> After this,I was perturbed, and immediately dropped email to online immi account support to ask how to upload my India pcc, and got reply form them on next day that "I need to wait for CO allocation and then he will request and let me know how to upload the documents".
> 
> Now my question the next phase for me to wait for CO to ask the pcc document. but it could be in three steps
> 1. CO ask me to upload document (But he is not aware that I have eaten up all available 60 spaces)
> 2. Then I will ask CO to provide me the channel how to upload the PCC docuement.
> 3. CO will instruct me how to upload.
> 
> It means, definitely the process will get delay by a additional month. Now Is there any way to communicate to my CO(which is not assigned yet) that the additional document can not be provided by simple upload in immi account.
> 
> I am confused and just trying to reduce my visa time processing. any suggestion will be valuable for me.
> 
> Thanks


Do 1 thing. Call the Helpdesk number and explain them the situation. I am sure they can assist you of how to upload the PCC.


----------



## jairichi

Abhishu said:


> Hi Seniors,
> _I am looking out for your inputs._
> 
> *While lodging visa (190 NSW) I uploaded all documents and reached limit of 60 documents,and at that moment I realized that I have used all available space and left with my India PCC document.*
> 
> After this,I was perturbed, and immediately dropped email to online immi account support to ask how to upload my India pcc, and got reply form them on next day that "I need to wait for CO allocation and then he will request and let me know how to upload the documents".
> 
> Now my question the next phase for me to wait for CO to ask the pcc document. but it could be in three steps
> 1. CO ask me to upload document (But he is not aware that I have eaten up all available 60 spaces)
> 2. Then I will ask CO to provide me the channel how to upload the PCC docuement.
> 3. CO will instruct me how to upload.
> 
> It means, definitely the process will get delay by a additional month. Now Is there any way to communicate to my CO(which is not assigned yet) that the additional document can not be provided by simple upload in immi account.
> 
> I am confused and just trying to reduce my visa time processing. any suggestion will be valuable for me.
> 
> Thanks


First you did the mistake of uploading 60 documents even though being aware of the limit and the need to provide PCC. You can do nothing but wait for CO to contact you for PCC. Once contacted send the document to the email provided to you and click on 'information provided' button.


----------



## Abhishu

anurag.gupta81 said:


> Do 1 thing. Call the Helpdesk number and explain them the situation. I am sure they can assist you of how to upload the PCC.


Thanks for prompt reply,
Do we have any specific number to call for such situations.


----------



## Abhishu

jairichi said:


> First you did the mistake of uploading 60 documents even though being aware of the limit and the need to provide PCC. You can do nothing but wait for CO to contact you for PCC. Once contacted send the document to the email provided to you and click on 'information provided' button.


Email will be provided at the time of CO allocation or document request ?


----------



## jairichi

Abhishu said:


> Email will be provided at the time of CO allocation or document request ?


Document request. It will not be CO's direct mail address but a common one for that GSM centre. As mentioned by Anurag Gupta give a call to helpdesk before CO allocation and see whether something could be done to upload your PCC. I doubt it is possible to get any help now.


----------



## Shaivi

Hi congratulations..could u plz share your timeline???


----------



## Shaivi

DT2702 said:


> Hello Friendz
> 
> FINALLY .....Finally..... The Golden email has arrived.
> 
> I was trying to call them today morning but the call dint go through. With the extreme thought of disappointed, I started for office and on reaching the parking lot, I was greeted by the Golden Mail.
> 
> No Verification, as far as I know.
> 
> I will update the tracker in a while....after I stop jumping around.
> 
> Phewww.....My hands are shivering as I type.
> 
> Guys, I know alot of people have said this but I will like to repeat. HANG IN THERE....its the toughest test, I know ...but the Grant will come. It may take more time for some but there are extremely less to Nil, chances of rejection.
> 
> All the best you all and Thanks for your support & Guidance.
> 
> Regards
> DT2702.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi..congratulations...could u plz share your timeline


----------



## Shaivi

ozoz2016 said:


> I agree to all this but then I do think they should have more elaborative status messages (and not just "Assessment in Progress") on the application providing more details like - at what stage the application really is, to see if it's stuck at security check, employment verification etc. This would really help people to avoid playing the guessing games, sending emails and making calls just to get a status on the application. It looks like 70% (just a wild guess, might be wrong here) of people call and email for a status only.
> 
> Also, I do think employment verification etc. should be a part of ACS as they are the one who go through the process and issue letters or that is just a money spinning procedure and hold no importance? This would again save a lot of time and resources for the CO and DIBP.
> 
> 
> 
> kaju said:
> 
> 
> 
> DIBP are not making excuses, and mostly, they don't need to. Errors in processing, especially given the levels of migration each year, are very low.
> 
> Australia has no problems attracting people at all, and DIBP certainly don't need to attract more people. They would not be allowed to anyway! For the size of the Australian population, Australia has a large migration programme, it's fully used each year, and processing is pretty effective.
> 
> The Australian Government (not DIBP) decides the migration levels, and they are answerable to the Australian people. I doubt that any significant annual increase to the migration programme would be considered as it is already a large volume by international standards, and Australia seeks to take what it needs, not what nationals of other countries want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much as it might seem so, the revenue earned is not much in the general scheme of things. DIBP actually manage their work pretty effectively, but they are restricted by things outside their control.
> 
> Many people think DIBP set the numbers of visas, and the levels for each occupation - they don't, and have no control over that. Many people think their visas are being delayed by DIBP for some reason - they don't generally need to do that either, except for some visas close to the end of the financial year, when they can't exceed the programmed numbers of visas that are legislated for by law.
> 
> Mostly, the big delays may be due to security checks. DIBP have absolutely no control over them at all, and because the checks are done externally to DIBP, they take as long as they take. Nothing DIBP can do about it. You can't even ask ASIO for a review about the progress of security checks until after 12 months, and even then you might get nowhere, simply because of the nature of these checks.
> 
> The reality is that the great majority of people get their visas well before this time, but security checks are as thorough as they need to be, so the time taken can vary enormously, even between two otherwise apparently identical visa applicants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case Managers would much rather grant visas than have them sitting around, especially when everything has been provided and cases are otherwise ready to grant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having said all that, I do understand the strain of waiting, and wish all applicants a speedy grant!
Click to expand...

In our case we have lodge visa on 18/4/2016 all the document front loaded along with pcc and medica...even we have got employment verification as well as physical verification call on 22/6 snd still thd status is "application recieved" no co contacted


----------



## mekabubu

hello guys,

I had my skill assessment done for work experience for two jobs that i have done and got a positive result. .i have 6 years experience for job#2 and 1 year experience for job #1 . i did job number #1, 8 years ago.I also did a masters degree after job#1 and after that started job #2. will they only consider work experience after higher qualification. I claimed points for both jobs.

The problem is that i contacted my employer for job#1 to tell them that i have applied for immigration. They told me that all my managers have resigned and that they dont have any records of me because they dont keep old records. now i am wondering if Diac contact job#1, what will happen.

Can i mention in form 1023 or 1022 or somewhere else where i can remove my claim points for job#1. will this cause a problem for me if i do that?

please help, i am very very confused

Thank you


----------



## SAJO

Got grant today ... dear friends ... my wait is finally over after about 140 days. Got the 261111 grant today morning 10 30 am. Emp verification had happened this week only.

Hope everybody waiting for more than 3 months gets the grant quickly. But all the best. This forum rocks.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

SAJO said:


> Got grant today ... dear friends ... my wait is finally over after about 140 days. Got the 261111 grant today morning 10 30 am. Emp verification had happened this week only.
> 
> Hope everybody waiting for more than 3 months gets the grant quickly. But all the best. This forum rocks.


congrats !!

can you please update your timeline in signature


----------



## kapoor.neha

SAJO said:


> Got grant today ... dear friends ... my wait is finally over after about 140 days. Got the 261111 grant today morning 10 30 am. Emp verification had happened this week only.
> 
> Hope everybody waiting for more than 3 months gets the grant quickly. But all the best. This forum rocks.


Congratulations...


----------



## MissionAus_2016

SAJO said:


> Got grant today ... dear friends ... my wait is finally over after about 140 days. Got the 261111 grant today morning 10 30 am. Emp verification had happened this week only.
> 
> Hope everybody waiting for more than 3 months gets the grant quickly. But all the best. This forum rocks.


Congratulations!!

Great to see 261111 category applicants have started getting grants.. BEST WISHES


----------



## rejithhere

SAJO said:


> Got grant today ... dear friends ... my wait is finally over after about 140 days. Got the 261111 grant today morning 10 30 am. Emp verification had happened this week only.
> 
> Hope everybody waiting for more than 3 months gets the grant quickly. But all the best. This forum rocks.



Great !!! Is the employee verification done only for the current employer or previous employers too ??


----------



## andreyx108b

SAJO said:


> Got grant today ... dear friends ... my wait is finally over after about 140 days. Got the 261111 grant today morning 10 30 am. Emp verification had happened this week only.
> 
> Hope everybody waiting for more than 3 months gets the grant quickly. But all the best. This forum rocks.




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

mekabubu said:


> hello guys,
> 
> I had my skill assessment done for work experience for two jobs that i have done and got a positive result. .i have 6 years experience for job#2 and 1 year experience for job #1 . i did job number #1, 8 years ago.I also did a masters degree after job#1 and after that started job #2. will they only consider work experience after higher qualification. I claimed points for both jobs.
> 
> The problem is that i contacted my employer for job#1 to tell them that i have applied for immigration. They told me that all my managers have resigned and that they dont have any records of me because they dont keep old records. now i am wondering if Diac contact job#1, what will happen.
> 
> Can i mention in form 1023 or 1022 or somewhere else where i can remove my claim points for job#1. will this cause a problem for me if i do that?
> 
> please help, i am very very confused
> 
> Thank you


If you say assessing agency considered your employment post higher qualification for assessment how can you include job 1 to claim points?


----------



## Jasmin FR

dakshch said:


> So i just called DIBP and guess what, same reply that your application is being processed and the co will contact you if he needs anything else. Well the damn CO hasn't contacted me in the last 6 months and they say there is nothing that they can do, and be patient.
> My patience has run out. I don't care what they decide just give me some real response. My life is a mess right now. I have given up on a promotion and a significant pay hike, because that would bind me to a new contract. All plans i had made have gone to a waste, the family pressure to settle down is increasing day by day and all they ask me is to drop my plan and stay here, and this delay is helping their case.


Brother, I definitely understand your pain. Try to communicate this to gsm.allocated email address. Rest I will pray for you.GOD bless you!
email address:[email protected]
Ask them, do you received all documents from my side?do you need any more documents?


----------



## aimaustralia

When one can press Information Provided button, like if was contacted by CO and I emailed him about my decision that I am willing to pay second installment, I haven't uploaded any document as I am not having any. Should I also press Information Provided after sending email.


----------



## mekabubu

jairichi said:


> If you say assessing agency considered your employment post higher qualification for assessment how can you include job 1 to claim points?


the assessing authority also assessed my job#1 that was done before the masters degree.


----------



## jairichi

mekabubu said:


> the assessing authority also assessed my job#1 that was done before the masters degree.


Ok fine. How many years of experience has been given in your assessment report and from when are you deemed skilled?


----------



## mekabubu

jairichi said:


> Ok fine. How many years of experience has been given in your assessment report and from when are you deemed skilled?


i have been given more than 5 years of experience. 1 year from job #1 and 5 years from job#2. for job#1, i got assesed for the last 1 year and 2 years were deducted.i got assessed in november so 7 months have passed by now.


----------



## jairichi

mekabubu said:


> i have been given more than 5 years of experience. 1 year from job #1 and 5 years from job#2. i got assessed in november so 7 months have passed by now.


So, even if you lose 1 year from job 1 it does not affect you score. You are fine.


----------



## mekabubu

jairichi said:


> So, even if you lose 1 year from job 1 then it does not affect you score. You are fine.


sir the problem is that they employer of job#1 has told me that they dont have any records of me working there. they said they dont keep old records. so will dibp call them or consider work experience after my masters degree ?


thanks in advance Mr jairichi, i appreciate ur help.


----------



## anurag.gupta81

mekabubu said:


> sir the problem is that they employer of job#1 has told me that they dont have any records of me working there. they said they dont keep old records. so will dibp call them or consider work experience after my masters degree ?
> 
> 
> thanks in advance Mr jairichi, i appreciate ur help.


For now what you can do is upload whatever document you have of that previous company. Offer letter, releiving letter, Form1 6, couple of salary slips. Atleast even if your previous employer says he doesn't keep a ttrack of records(which should not be the case), you can very well go and file a case. And in case you have provided the required proofs, then there might not be any employer verification.


----------



## Prash2533

aimaustralia said:


> When one can press Information Provided button, like if was contacted by CO and I emailed him about my decision that I am willing to pay second installment, I haven't uploaded any document as I am not having any. Should I also press Information Provided after sending email.


Yes you can click the button. If you are still in doubt, copy that mail into word, convert the same into pdf and upload it in your wife's documents for english proof


----------



## aimaustralia

Prash2533 said:


> Yes you can click the button. If you are still in doubt, copy that mail into word, convert the same into pdf and upload it in your wife's documents for english proof


Thanks Prash , great idea .


----------



## Sush1

Better will be that when you pay the Fees. Upload the receipt for the same on the portal and then press Information Required Button.



Prash2533 said:


> Yes you can click the button. If you are still in doubt, copy that mail into word, convert the same into pdf and upload it in your wife's documents for english proof


----------



## Vakymy

jairichi said:


> Normally primary applicant receives individual mails for all members in application and the same can be checked in VEVO. As you have already contacted DIBP my suggestion would be give it a bit more time and check again. If nothing then call DIBP tomorrow. Nothing to worry.


Thanks Jairichi.

Called and they sent an additional email with all grant notification for all four of us.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Vakymy said:


> Thanks Jairichi.
> 
> Called and they sent an additional email with all grant notification for all four of us.


Congrats....big relief for you

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Vakymy

Moneyjheeta said:


> Congrats....big relief for you
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk



Very big relief........now we can celebrate.

Thanks


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

SAJO said:


> Got grant today ... dear friends ... my wait is finally over after about 140 days. Got the 261111 grant today morning 10 30 am. Emp verification had happened this week only.
> 
> Hope everybody waiting for more than 3 months gets the grant quickly. But all the best. This forum rocks.



Congrats SAJO,

pls Post your Timeline in detail.


----------



## jairichi

Vakymy said:


> Thanks Jairichi.
> 
> Called and they sent an additional email with all grant notification for all four of us.


Glad to know that things got sorted out for you.


----------



## donivnir

Happy to share that me and my family have got their grant letters today after 155 Days. Special Thanks to Andrey ! 

-----------------------------------------------


Primary applicant - Spouse
261312 - Developer Programmer
28/03/2015 - IELTS 7 Band
23/06/2015 - ACS +ve
27/06/2015 - 190 NSW EOI with (55 + 5) Points
08/09/2015 - ACS (RPL) +Ve for Analyst Programmer
10/09/2015 - Updated 190 NSW EOI (60 + 5) Points
10/09/2015 - 189 EOI With 60 Points
26/11/2015 - 190 NSW Invite
28/12/2015 - PCC
20/01/2016 - 190 NSW Nomination received
22/01/2016 - 189 Invitation
03/02/2016 - 189 Visa Lodged
28/02/2016 - Uploaded (Stat Declaation, Payslips, Offer letter, Medical). 
03/03/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - Requesting R&R letter in official letter head
28/03/2016 - Requested Doc Submitted
27/06/2016 - Called DIBP for Status & to Get TRN number
30/06/2016 - Got Call from AHC & interviewed
08/07/2016 - Received Grant
28/12/2016 - IED :second:


----------



## Deeps2016

SAJO said:


> Got grant today ... dear friends ... my wait is finally over after about 140 days. Got the 261111 grant today morning 10 30 am. Emp verification had happened this week only.
> 
> Hope everybody waiting for more than 3 months gets the grant quickly. But all the best. This forum rocks.




Congratulations mate best wishes for your future endeavors


----------



## Deeps2016

donivnir said:


> Happy to share that me and my family have got their grant letters today after 155 Days. Special Thanks to Andrey !
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Primary applicant - Spouse
> 261312 - Developer Programmer
> 28/03/2015 - IELTS 7 Band
> 23/06/2015 - ACS +ve
> 27/06/2015 - 190 NSW EOI with (55 + 5) Points
> 08/09/2015 - ACS (RPL) +Ve for Analyst Programmer
> 10/09/2015 - Updated 190 NSW EOI (60 + 5) Points
> 10/09/2015 - 189 EOI With 60 Points
> 26/11/2015 - 190 NSW Invite
> 28/12/2015 - PCC
> 20/01/2016 - 190 NSW Nomination received
> 22/01/2016 - 189 Invitation
> 03/02/2016 - 189 Visa Lodged
> 28/02/2016 - Uploaded (Stat Declaation, Payslips, Offer letter, Medical).
> 03/03/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - Requesting R&R letter in official letter head
> 28/03/2016 - Requested Doc Submitted
> 27/06/2016 - Called DIBP for Status & to Get TRN number
> 30/06/2016 - Got Call from AHC & interviewed
> 08/07/2016 - Received Grant
> 28/12/2016 - IED :second:



Congratulations mate best wishes for your future endeavors


----------



## sudhanshu2211

donivnir said:


> Happy to share that me and my family have got their grant letters today after 155 Days. Special Thanks to Andrey !
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Primary applicant - Spouse
> 261312 - Developer Programmer
> 28/03/2015 - IELTS 7 Band
> 23/06/2015 - ACS +ve
> 27/06/2015 - 190 NSW EOI with (55 + 5) Points
> 08/09/2015 - ACS (RPL) +Ve for Analyst Programmer
> 10/09/2015 - Updated 190 NSW EOI (60 + 5) Points
> 10/09/2015 - 189 EOI With 60 Points
> 26/11/2015 - 190 NSW Invite
> 28/12/2015 - PCC
> 20/01/2016 - 190 NSW Nomination received
> 22/01/2016 - 189 Invitation
> 03/02/2016 - 189 Visa Lodged
> 28/02/2016 - Uploaded (Stat Declaation, Payslips, Offer letter, Medical).
> 03/03/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - Requesting R&R letter in official letter head
> 28/03/2016 - Requested Doc Submitted
> 27/06/2016 - Called DIBP for Status & to Get TRN number
> 30/06/2016 - Got Call from AHC & interviewed
> 08/07/2016 - Received Grant
> 28/12/2016 - IED :second:


Congrats! So, you are all set for a new year celebration at Australia 
And all the best for next steps!


----------



## Rizwan125

*OnShore 233512 Mechanical Engineer*

Hi Folks

Its been more than 5-1/2 months since waiting

My timeline as follows (Mechanical-233512-onshore)

189 Visa Applied---21 Jan 2016
CO Contact 1-------12 feb 2016(Asking for Fresh Australian PCC)
Skill Select Contact--04 April 2016(Asking for Computerized filled form 80 & 1221
Employer Verification---07 April 2016
CO Contact 2----------15 April Additional Form 80 Questions

CO Contact 3--------05-July-2016 Fresh Australian PCC

I called to inform that i already provided Australian PCC, he replied we want it a fresh one as its been almost 6 monthsl.

So hope for December-2015 and January 2016 applicants, they started working again on those applications

Thanks


----------



## xmilanx

Hi guys, I started submitting my Visa Application under subclass 189. I have the following question regarding entering the date for work experience: 

At the time my work experience was assessed by Engineers Australia, the period of the work was from October 2009 to July 2015 (which is mentioned in the assessment report as well). I'm still working for the same company. So while filling the visa form, shall i mention the experience period from October 2009 to July 2015? Or i should mention October 2009 to July 2016 (current date)? 

I've attached a screen shot for your reference


----------



## kanz12

Hey guys couldn't update earlier but stayed up till 430am to call dibp at their 9 am. 
The lady who answered
1.When did u apply
Jan 28 2016
2.When did the co contact u last
June 23
3.So how much time did they say u have to submit the documents by
28
4.And when did u submit
The same day
5.Ok so it hasn't been 28 days . Once 28 days are complete the case will then go back in line for the case officer to review. Will have to wait 
End of conversation 

This is the most ridiculous reason ever. Now please note our 1st contact was feb11 and by March 1 we submitted every single document . Since then they contacted us for language proof stating it was not submitted while it was submitted . In that case the first time 28 days is completed ages back .. I've not heard this reason that the case will go back in line .

She did not even take our details.so i plan to Call again .
At the moment my husband and I are absolute annoyed and livid.


----------



## sol79

kanz12 said:


> Hey guys couldn't update earlier but stayed up till 430am to call dibp at their 9 am.
> The lady who answered
> 1.When did u apply
> Jan 28 2016
> 2.When did the co contact u last
> June 23
> 3.So how much time did they say u have to submit the documents by
> 28
> 4.And when did u submit
> The same day
> 5.Ok so it hasn't been 28 days . Once 28 days are complete the case will then go back in line for the case officer to review. Will have to wait
> End of conversation
> 
> This is the most ridiculous reason ever. Now please note our 1st contact was feb11 and by March 1 we submitted every single document . Since then they contacted us for language proof stating it was not submitted while it was submitted . In that case the first time 28 days is completed ages back .. I've not heard this reason that the case will go back in line .
> 
> She did not even take our details.so i plan to Call again .
> At the moment my husband and I are absolute annoyed and livid.


Calling them repeatedly for status updates makes no difference whatsoever. The customer service staff are not case officers.

Some applications are sent for external checks that can take time. Others get cleared within days. That's their process. We have no control over it. It's what we signed up for when we applied. Nobody forced us. 75% of applications are processed within 3 months. We're in the remaining 25%.

Calm down and wait it out. There are several people waiting since 2015. Australia will still be here when your application is finalised.


----------



## sol79

xmilanx said:


> Hi guys, I started submitting my Visa Application under subclass 189. I have the following question regarding entering the date for work experience:
> 
> At the time my work experience was assessed by Engineers Australia, the period of the work was from October 2009 to July 2015 (which is mentioned in the assessment report as well). I'm still working for the same company. So while filling the visa form, shall i mention the experience period from October 2009 to July 2015? Or i should mention October 2009 to July 2016 (current date)?
> 
> I've attached a screen shot for your reference


I had a similar case. My ACS Assessment was done in Nov 2015 and I applied in March 2016. Does the additional 1 year in your case impact your work experience points claimed?

I played safe and split my work experience into 2 entries (up to Nov 2015 and another from Dec 2015 to March 2016). I marked the second entry as not relevant and added a note in the description as "Same job/role after EA assessment date". 

In my case, the additional 4 months would have bumped my score to 80 points, while my EOI was granted on 75. 

You can state the entry till July 2016, but you would need an updated reference letter and payslips, etc. I just played it safe as it would change my points score.


----------



## Shaivi

Saturday sunday are realy nice these days because atleast we knows that these two wont bring grant...so aleast brain get piece for these two days


----------



## jairichi

Shaivi said:


> Saturday sunday are realy nice these days because atleast we knows that these two wont bring grant...so aleast brain get piece for these two days


Grants are given out on Saturdays too. Unfortunately we do not see much nowadays.


----------



## sol79

jairichi said:


> Grants are given out on Saturdays too. Unfortunately we do not see much nowadays.


DIBP has case officers work-sharing in shifts. I've seen grants on weekends.
Also, you never know if their systems run a batch job to broadcast grant messages.
The only thing I'm certain about is, DIBP can surprise you


----------



## Tea&Coffee

sol79 said:


> DIBP has case officers work-sharing in shifts. I've seen grants on weekends.
> Also, you never know if their systems run a batch job to broadcast grant messages.
> The only thing I'm certain about is, DIBP can surprise you


Any Grants?


----------



## kaju

sol79 said:


> DIBP has case officers work-sharing in shifts. I've seen grants on weekends.
> Also, you never know if their systems run a batch job to broadcast grant messages.
> The only thing I'm certain about is, DIBP can surprise you


No, they don't work shifts. 

If program funding at that stage of the financial year is sufficient, overtime may be worked. Sometimes that may continue for several weeks, at other times it might happen just for odd Saturdays or occasional weekday evenings. If there is a lot of work on hand sometimes they may get a little extra funding for that taken from other branches within DIBP, at other times it may be the reverse. 

There is no compulsion for staff to work overtime, so staff numbers doing it, even when it is offered, are highly variable - could be just a couple of officers for that night or that Saturday, or many. And there might be months in a row with no overtime at all.


----------



## Tenochitlan

sol79 said:


> <...> The only thing I'm certain about is, DIBP can surprise you


...by the time taken to process your case.


----------



## elecengr

can anybody recommend a good agent for CDR and PR please, in Chandigarh or Punjab?


----------



## bigdownunder

Hi,

My company says as per their policy ( which I don't they have any) they can not provide my experience letter unless I resign. My colleagues are also not willing to provide any self declaration ( though I have very good relation with them) because they are reluctant that company might take strict action against them if they do same. However, I explained them Self declaration is done on Affidavit ( which is government property) so there should be no objection from company side, but still they are not going to do it.

So, any suggestion.

Please.

Thanks


----------



## kawal_547

bigdownunder said:


> Hi,
> 
> My company says as per their policy ( which I don't they have any) they can not provide my experience letter unless I resign. My colleagues are also not willing to provide any self declaration ( though I have very good relation with them) because they are reluctant that company might take strict action against them if they do same. However, I explained them Self declaration is done on Affidavit ( which is government property) so there should be no objection from company side, but still they are not going to do it.
> 
> So, any suggestion.
> 
> Please.
> 
> Thanks


If you are just looking forward to just the service letter and not the roles n responsibilities letter then just put in your joining letter and don't worry. 

If your documents are fine and genuine then even if dibp checked your employment via your joining letter, it will come out fine.

All the best.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdownunder

kawal_547 said:


> If you are just looking forward to just the service letter and not the roles n responsibilities letter then just put in your joining letter and don't worry.
> 
> If your documents are fine and genuine then even if dibp checked your employment via your joining letter, it will come out fine.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


yeah the same thing I was thinking apart from this reference letter, I have

1. Appointment letter/joining letter
2. Offer letter
3. increment letter
4. payslip
5. bank statement
6. Income Tax return/ Form 16
7. Provident fund statement
8. Confirmation letter

So, do you think these are enough to proof my employment experience

What you think If I give self declaration from my side that from this date to this date I am working as an....
and, my company doesn't provide my any reference letter.

For reference please contact undersigned ( as my colleagues don't have any problem in giving their name as reference)


----------



## xmilanx

Guys any idea what should i select for the question at the time of submitting visa application for the following question: "has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?" 

Any idea what should i select in this case? I've not done the test yet but i need to do the test anyways in future, correct? What should i select in this case?

Refer to the attachment


----------



## ps01

Hi Guys,

i havnt received the grant yet, applied on may 20th, i recently filled form 929 to INDICATE DiBP about my passport change as it was damaged and gave it to my agent, to my horror my careless agent entered wrong expiry date of passport and reasoning (expired passport) and send it to DIBP, i received an acknowledgement from DIBP with the wrong passport expiry date.. i need to know what is the best way to resolve this. i have downloaded form 1023 to notify the passport error. i need to know.. in any case will this error effect my grant ?

Thanks for your suggestion/support in advance.


----------



## satabdi2503

*Don't Worry!!!*

hi, good evening and many congrats to you for making out this far. I understand how a good responsible agent has spoiled up his client's case in two beautiful ways- giving out a wrong expiry date and also giving out a wrong reasoning and that too to a dept like DIBP;well thats the very reason i don't like any agents..they seem to screw up at particularly EVERYTHING!!!. But thats a whole angle altogerther.

so lets concentrate on what needs to be done now. Before that, i'd like to reiterate that 'DIBP is not some dumb punks to mess with, they are the govt guys!!!'

In this regard, my particular suggestion is, form 1023 is the best bet.Or rather you can click the update us button in the IMMI account page and also explain the situation.

Be to-the-point &tell them everything that has happened and what would you like to change. Please 'Do Not' ever ever hide anything from them, even if it means screwing up ur agents career so be it. Another advice (though uncalled for) is that while you write the explanation, write it in first person version and write like a gist.

My experiences are led by some of the best senior persons i have befriended in this forum and they have taught me some tips and gems while going through this stage, one of which i have mentioned to you above.

Don't be scared, just remain cool and determined. Just finish what you have started.

Cheers


ps01 said:


> Hi Guys,
> [/B]
> i havnt received the grant yet, applied on may 20th, i recently filled form 929 to INDICATE DiBP about my passport change as it was damaged and gave it to my agent, to my horror my careless agent entered wrong expiry date of passport and reasoning (expired passport) and send it to DIBP, i received an acknowledgement from DIBP with the wrong passport expiry date.. i need to know what is the best way to resolve this. i have downloaded form 1023 to notify the passport error. i need to know.. in any case will this error effect my grant ?
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion/support in advance.


----------



## satabdi2503

*Select the situation*

Hi, good evening. My point is ' have you been to any med exams for an Oz visa?' answer is 'No' as you have mentioned yourself, where is the confusion. just click the right option.

Cheers and all good luck.



xmilanx said:


> Guys any idea what should i select for the question at the time of submitting visa application for the following question: "has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?"
> 
> Any idea what should i select in this case? I've not done the test yet but i need to do the test anyways in future, correct? What should i select in this case?
> 
> Refer to the attachment


----------



## jairichi

Fill form 1023 and ask your agent to upload it immediately.


ps01 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> i havnt received the grant yet, applied on may 20th, i recently filled form 929 to INDICATE DiBP about my passport change as it was damaged and gave it to my agent, to my horror my careless agent entered wrong expiry date of passport and reasoning (expired passport) and send it to DIBP, i received an acknowledgement from DIBP with the wrong passport expiry date.. i need to know what is the best way to resolve this. i have downloaded form 1023 to notify the passport error. i need to know.. in any case will this error effect my grant ?
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion/support in advance.


----------



## sol79

xmilanx said:


> Guys any idea what should i select for the question at the time of submitting visa application for the following question: "has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?"
> 
> Any idea what should i select in this case? I've not done the test yet but i need to do the test anyways in future, correct? What should i select in this case?
> 
> Refer to the attachment


If you haven't scheduled your medicals and received a HAP ID yet, answer NO.
Your case officer will contact you and ask you to complete your meds.


----------



## andreyx108b

xmilanx said:


> Guys any idea what should i select for the question at the time of submitting visa application for the following question: "has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?"
> 
> Any idea what should i select in this case? I've not done the test yet but i need to do the test anyways in future, correct? What should i select in this case?
> 
> Refer to the attachment




No. You have not undergo medicals yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jesiu

Hi guys,

I have question about required documents(I do not claime pooints for work exp.)

1. Passport (do I need attach additional photos)?
2. Birth certificate
3. Healt examination
4.PCC
5. English exame report
6. Evidence of degrees,
7. Skill assessment
8. Form 80 1221
9. CV

Is it anything I'm missing. I just try to gather dockuments before application to save some time.


----------



## agokarn

xmilanx said:


> Guys any idea what should i select for the question at the time of submitting visa application for the following question: "has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?"
> 
> Any idea what should i select in this case? I've not done the test yet but i need to do the test anyways in future, correct? What should i select in this case?
> 
> Refer to the attachment


As others said, answer is 'No'.
But by now you might have also heard of the emedical client and my health declarations which allow you to generate HAP ID and take tests before the application is submitted.

Please note that you have 2 options now.. this is completely based on my understanding. happy to be proven wrong :

1> Do the my health declarations, generate HAP ID, book a test in next 2-3 days... wait for another 3-4 days after that and THEN submit your application.

2> Submit your visa application, then wait for the CO to callout for the medical tests after which you will receive the HAP ID and then wait for another 28 days before the CO will come back to your file.

If i was you, i wouldn't mind going option 1 as it gives you opportunity to have a decision ready file (assuming you have already done PCC etc.)

You can't submit application and do the myhealthdeclarations at same time... their site says that if you do it after submitting your visa applications, there will be significant delays.


----------



## aus-here-i-come

After submitting the application you can also generation HAP ID during doc uploading... would it delay the process as i have done it.


----------



## goaustralianow

Experts,

I am uploading the documents to my visa application and have a query here. There are 4 names showing up to my visa application which is my wife's and 2 kids.

Now my questions is - do i have a total limit of 60 documents to be uploaded for the whole application or is it 60 per person?


----------



## kawal_547

goaustralianow said:


> Experts,
> 
> I am uploading the documents to my visa application and have a query here. There are 4 names showing up to my visa application which is my wife's and 2 kids.
> 
> Now my questions is - do i have a total limit of 60 documents to be uploaded for the whole application or is it 60 per person?


60 per person

For secondary applicants hardly 2-3- documents are attaxhed like birth certificate n passport copy for kids. That's it.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## goaustralianow

kawal_547 said:


> 60 per person
> 
> For secondary applicants hardly 2-3- documents are attaxhed like birth certificate n passport copy for kids. That's it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Thanks mate!


----------



## zingbing

I applied for my Skilled 189 visa along with my wife in January 2016(all documented done). I got a reply on May 26th asking some details about my wife and then it has been quiet ever since.

I am apply via an agent and today i created an IMMI account to see the status myself. The status says that it is waiting reply, but the mailbox shows old stuff from January, when the documents were requested.

Is the agent account different from individual ? Not sure if anyone ever faced this issue ?


----------



## kawal_547

zingbing said:


> I applied for my Skilled 189 visa along with my wife in January 2016(all documented done). I got a reply on May 26th asking some details about my wife and then it has been quiet ever since.
> 
> I am apply via an agent and today i created an IMMI account to see the status myself. The status says that it is waiting reply, but the mailbox shows old stuff from January, when the documents were requested.
> 
> Is the agent account different from individual ? Not sure if anyone ever faced this issue ?


It's same.

Don't worry.

All.communicstions appear in immi account as well.

All the best.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## zingbing

kawal_547 said:


> It's same.
> 
> Don't worry.
> 
> All.communicstions appear in immi account as well.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk




Odd then why don't i see the stuff asked about my wife in May ? Maybe i am missing something.


----------



## apoorvc

Hi All 

It gives me immense pleasure to inform you all that I have received my Visa Grant:second The Golden Email) on 7th July. 

Thank you all for guidance and support.

Please find my timelines below 

ANZO code : CNSE
Visa Lodge : 12th Feb 2016
Call from AHC : 5th July 2016
Grant : 7th July:second:

Flying to lane: Melbourne on 29th July. started a job hunt.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

apoorvc said:


> Hi All
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to inform you all that I have received my Visa Grant:second The Golden Email) on 7th July.
> 
> Thank you all for guidance and support.
> 
> Please find my timelines below
> 
> ANZO code : CNSE
> Visa Lodge : 12th Feb 2016
> Call from AHC : 5th July 2016
> Grant : 7th July:second:
> 
> Flying to lane: Melbourne on 29th July. started a job hunt.


Congrats 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

apoorvc said:


> Hi All
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to inform you all that I have received my Visa Grant:second The Golden Email) on 7th July.
> 
> Thank you all for guidance and support.
> 
> Please find my timelines below
> 
> ANZO code : CNSE
> Visa Lodge : 12th Feb 2016
> Call from AHC : 5th July 2016
> Grant : 7th July:second:
> 
> Flying to lane: Melbourne on 29th July. started a job hunt.


Congratulations Apoorv


----------



## kawal_547

apoorvc said:


> Hi All
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to inform you all that I have received my Visa Grant:second The Golden Email) on 7th July.
> 
> Thank you all for guidance and support.
> 
> Please find my timelines below
> 
> ANZO code : CNSE
> Visa Lodge : 12th Feb 2016
> Call from AHC : 5th July 2016
> Grant : 7th July:second:
> 
> Flying to lane: Melbourne on 29th July. started a job hunt.


Congratulations 

Some hope

Much similar timeline...job code

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## samsonk76

Turnbull set to be retain the post of PM so it looks like on the politics front, things settling down. 

http://aje.io/5xw3

Let's hope the grants start flow through now especially for ones waiting for 3 months +



ICT Business Analyst 261111 (65 Points)
ACS CLEARED 3/12/2015
EOI Submitted 11/12/2015
Invited 29/01/2016 
Visa Lodged 17/02/2016 
1st CO Assign/Contact 29/02/2016
Medicals & PCC Completed 15/03/2016 
2nd CO Contact 07/04/2016 - PCC for Spouse UAE visit - Sent correct dates for UAE visit (less than a year) requesting exemption
CO confirmed UAE PCC not required 23/04/2016
AHC (Delhi) Verification call 19/05/2016
Grant : XX/XX/2016


----------



## abhishek.gupta

apoorvc said:


> Hi All
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to inform you all that I have received my Visa Grant:second The Golden Email) on 7th July.
> 
> Thank you all for guidance and support.
> 
> Please find my timelines below
> 
> ANZO code : CNSE
> Visa Lodge : 12th Feb 2016
> Call from AHC : 5th July 2016
> Grant : 7th July:second:
> 
> Flying to lane: Melbourne on 29th July. started a job hunt.


congrats mate !! 

in your case how was the verification done ? did you followed up with DIPB?


----------



## Deeps2016

apoorvc said:


> Hi All
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to inform you all that I have received my Visa Grant:second The Golden Email) on 7th July.
> 
> Thank you all for guidance and support.
> 
> Please find my timelines below
> 
> ANZO code : CNSE
> Visa Lodge : 12th Feb 2016
> Call from AHC : 5th July 2016
> Grant : 7th July:second:
> 
> Flying to lane: Melbourne on 29th July. started a job hunt.




congrats and all the best....


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

130 Days and counting.. 

:fingerscrossed:





aman6261 said:


> Received invitation today morning (06-Jul-2016).


----------



## RajeevAus

*Can anyone predict by when below EOI would get invitation for 189?*

Can anyone predict by when below EOI would get invitation for 189 as since March 2016 no invitation has been offered for 60pts?

ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
PTE-A: 01-July-2016 L-69, R-73, W-73, S-79 O: 73/90
ACS Application: 18-June-2016 | ACS Result +ve: 1-July-2016
EOI Subclass 189 (60 points): 8-July-2016 | EOI Subclass 190 (65 points) - NSW: 6-July-2016
EOI Subclass 190 (65 points): 8-July-2016 - Victoria


----------



## RajeevAus

vikaschandra said:


> This thread is for the applicants waiting for Visa. I would recommend you make a new thread with your questions on how to start the process


Hi, I am also waiting for the invitation to file visa. Is it the right thread?


----------



## lollymolly

vikaschandra said:


> This thread is for the applicants waiting for Visa. I would recommend you make a new thread with your questions on how to start the process


I already made a new thread but I think it does not look that appealing so nobody even entered there so I posted here because more people get to see it thank by the way


----------



## RajeevAus

lollymolly said:


> I already made a new thread but I think it does not look that appealing so nobody even entered there so I posted here because more people get to see it thank by the way


same here...


----------



## vikaschandra

RajeevAus said:


> Hi, I am also waiting for the invitation to file visa. Is it the right thread?


It you have lodged the eoi under 189 you can follow this thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-189-eoi-invitations-july-2016-round-61.html

For 190 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-visa-lodge-2016-january-onwards-404.html


----------



## vikaschandra

lollymolly said:


> I already made a new thread but I think it does not look that appealing so nobody even entered there so I posted here because more people get to see it thank by the way


Well with regards to starting the visa process few basic things to put inline

1. Choose your Occupation code
2. Get the assessment done from relevant assesing authority (check documents requirements)
3. Give language test
4. Not you need minimum 60 points for sub class 189 and 55 for SC 190 (as state would give you additional 5 points to qualify) 
5. More the points maximum the chances of getting the Invitation to Apply for thr Visa. 

You need to start with these points and later can come back again for more details


----------



## Mechmohammed

furmas said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I would like to thanks all of your support during my journey ,I am really excited and can't express my feelings , I got the grant within 50 days of lodging my application ,also no employment verification was done in my case. I would suggest to provide as much information and data you can and try to convince your CO ,if you would provide multiple and solid evidences of your employment ,it is very likely that CO will not go for verification.
> 
> Thanks to DIBP who doubled the happiness of Eid occasion by giving me grant just 2 days before EID.
> 
> I wish you all a speedy grant who are still waiting for grant . Below is my timeline for reference.
> 
> EOI 26 April,2016
> Invite 11 May,2016
> Visa Loge 13 MAY,2016
> CO Contact for Medical and form 80, 1221 .PCC 21 May,2016
> Form 80, PCC submitted on 26 June
> Medical done on 2 June,2016
> clicked on Information provided/ Assessment in Progress on 6 June,2016
> Grant 4/07/2016 :juggle:
> IED 31 DEC 016 lane:


Congratulations. Your ANZCO code pls. And profeaaion too


----------



## jairichi

60 pointers for 261313 are waiting from mid December 2015 for an invitation. Based on a rough prediction you are looking at 4 to 6 months plus to get an invitation for 189 visa. There is no invitation rounds for 190 visa.


RajeevAus said:


> Can anyone predict by when below EOI would get invitation for 189 as since March 2016 no invitation has been offered for 60pts?
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> PTE-A: 01-July-2016 L-69, R-73, W-73, S-79 O: 73/90
> ACS Application: 18-June-2016 | ACS Result +ve: 1-July-2016
> EOI Subclass 189 (60 points): 8-July-2016 | EOI Subclass 190 (65 points) - NSW: 6-July-2016
> EOI Subclass 190 (65 points): 8-July-2016 - Victoria


----------



## RajeevAus

vikaschandra said:


> It you have lodged the eoi under 189 you can follow this thread
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-189-eoi-invitations-july-2016-round-61.html
> 
> For 190
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-visa-lodge-2016-january-onwards-404.html


Thanks Vikas


----------



## sudhanshu2211

apoorvc said:


> Hi All
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to inform you all that I have received my Visa Grant:second The Golden Email) on 7th July.
> 
> Thank you all for guidance and support.
> 
> Please find my timelines below
> 
> ANZO code : CNSE
> Visa Lodge : 12th Feb 2016
> Call from AHC : 5th July 2016
> Grant : 7th July:second:
> 
> Flying to lane: Melbourne on 29th July. started a job hunt.


Congrats! and wow speed for next steps!


----------



## ICIM

Hi guys....

I got invitation last week. 

Please guide me regarding document
1) Salary slip- of 5 month
2) Form 16 upto 4 years
3) Police clearance will do later as my passport gets expired next month..

are those enough

Also I regarding employment certificate I need some guidance
I am working in a company for 5 years.
In X company I worked for 4.5 years, then I was transfered to other company named Y. Both these company are of one group. I mean company is same but name of unit are different.
Presently I am working with Y company, and getting experience certificate from Y company will be only 6 month.

Please guid me what to do. Is it necessary to get experience certificate from Y company or not.


----------



## sol79

ICIM said:


> Hi guys....
> 
> I got invitation last week.
> 
> Please guide me regarding document
> 1) Salary slip- of 5 month
> 2) Form 16 upto 4 years
> 3) Police clearance will do later as my passport gets expired next month..
> 
> are those enough
> 
> Also I regarding employment certificate I need some guidance
> I am working in a company for 5 years.
> In X company I worked for 4.5 years, then I was transfered to other company named Y. Both these company are of one group. I mean company is same but name of unit are different.
> Presently I am working with Y company, and getting experience certificate from Y company will be only 6 month.
> 
> Please guid me what to do. Is it necessary to get experience certificate from Y company or not.


Interesting. You have an invitation. You also have questions on experience letters. Experience letters are necessary for skill assessment, which should be done before your EOI/Invitation. 

1. Did you claim points for work experience in your EOI?
2. If yes - was it based on a skill assessment? If no, get a skill assessment sorted.

Regarding your company - you could get a declaration from a manager or colleague explaining your roles and duration in company X. Get a few older payslips (or bank statements) from your tenure in X if possible.


----------



## xmilanx

Guys,

I am filling the visa application form. i have the following question:

In the section of *National identity documents*, it is asking "Does this applicant have national identity documents?" and the following is the explanation which appears once you click on the "?" button:


Enter the details of *any national identity documents* issued by *a government other than Australia*.
This includes any document which was issued by a government for the purpose of identification, such as:

Alien registration number
Birth certificate
*Drivers licence*
Marriage certificate
National Identity document
Social security card

*My question is* : this national ID (for example driving license) has to be issued by the country which i am citizen of ? or it can be the country i am living in as a resident as well ? I live in a country other than the country of my passport.

I attached a screen shot of the question for your reference as well.

Thanks


----------



## RajeevAus

jairichi said:


> 60 pointers for 261313 are waiting from mid December 2015 for an invitation. Based on a rough prediction you are looking at 4 to 6 months plus to get an invitation for 189 visa. There is no invitation rounds for 190 visa.


As per my friends results, I think since February 2016 backlog of 60 pointers are due...so with that respect will it be around 3-4 months?


----------



## sol79

xmilanx said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am filling the visa application form. i have the following question:
> 
> In the section of *National identity documents*, it is asking "Does this applicant have national identity documents?" and the following is the explanation which appears once you click on the "?" button:
> 
> 
> Enter the details of *any national identity documents* issued by *a government other than Australia*.
> This includes any document which was issued by a government for the purpose of identification, such as:
> 
> Alien registration number
> Birth certificate
> *Drivers licence*
> Marriage certificate
> National Identity document
> Social security card
> 
> *My question is* : this national ID (for example driving license) has to be issued by the country which i am citizen of ? or it can be the country i am living in as a resident as well ? I live in a country other than the country of my passport.
> 
> I attached a screen shot of the question for your reference as well.
> 
> Thanks


It can be from any non-AU country, as long as it's issued by the government.


----------



## jairichi

RajeevAus said:


> As per my friends results, I think since February 2016 backlog of 60 pointers are due...so with that respect will it be around 3-4 months?


If you look at myimmitracker.com you can find that 60 pointers with 2613 code are waiting for an invitation with a EOI date after mid December 2015. Currently what I have been observing in many forums is applicants (not specific for 2613 code) are trying to boost their points to get 65 or 70. If that is the trend there will be a bit more wait. If not your 3-4 months might be the proper prediction. In addition, you need to know that 65 pointers were invited till EOI date of 16th April 2016.


----------



## RajeevAus

jairichi said:


> If you look at myimmitracker.com you can find that 60 pointers with 2613 code are waiting for an invitation with a EOI date after mid December 2015. Currently what I have been observing in many forums is applicants (not specific for 2613 code) are trying to boost their points to get 65 or 70. If that is the trend there will be a bit more wait. If not your 3-4 months might be the proper prediction. In addition, you need to know that 65 pointers were invited till EOI date of 16th April 2016.


Thanks for this info bro...Hope for the best...adventures next 6 months :juggle:


----------



## Shaivi

Sorry have read the massages today...i was unknown that they give grant on weekend but thank god that i was unknown so that i can atleast pass weekend in very good state of mind .by the way was there any grant noted ??


----------



## jairichi

RajeevAus said:


> Thanks for this info bro...Hope for the best...adventures next 6 months :juggle:


If it is possible see whether there are ways to improve your points to get a quick ITA. If you do not mind waiting then it is fine.


----------



## RajeevAus

jairichi said:


> If it is possible see whether there are ways to improve your points to get a quick ITA. If you do not mind waiting then it is fine.


I am not in hurry for at least next 6 months. To ultimately receive invitation is my goal through this score and who knows in between I may get SC 190 with 65 points and PTE 73. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jairichi

RajeevAus said:


> I am not in hurry for at least next 6 months. To ultimately receive invitation is my goal through this score and who knows in between I may get SC 190 with 65 points and PTE 73. :fingerscrossed:


If you already have state nomination an invitation for 190 visa is immediate.


----------



## xmilanx

Hi guys,

I submitted my application Today. 
But Where should i upload my documents? Where are the forms 80 & 1221? Do i need to fill them as well?

Thanks


----------



## aus-here-i-come

xmilanx said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted my application Today.
> But Where should i upload my documents? Where are the forms 80 & 1221? Do i need to fill them as well?
> 
> Thanks


Login to you immi account and start uploading the documents. What I have got to know from experts in this forum, "yes it is better to upload form 1221 and 80 upfront, if you want to get direct grant". Form 80 is not in necessary documents but nowaday COs are asking for it.


----------



## xmilanx

Thanks.

Could you tell me the list of all documents i should upload?


----------



## aus-here-i-come

xmilanx said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Could you tell me the list of all documents i should upload?


Bro.. Go through this link.. This might help you.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


----------



## MissionAus_2016

I wish ALL THE VERY BEST for all waiting applicants who were not SO LUCKY in first week of JULY should get their VISA GRANTS THIS WEEK !!

BEST WISHES ..


----------



## MissionAus_2016

1 VISA GRANT already REPORTED today in Myimmitracker


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Completed 92 days from immi Assesment commence (mail) received.
115 Days from visa lodged.


----------



## oz4173

Hi Guys,
A friend of mine going to lodge the visa.

He is a software developer with freelancing experience with a company in England since 2001.

He did his Masters from England in 2010,2013, and continued to work for same company during studies.

He does not have any tax docs from England as his Salary was being transferred to Pakistan while he was studying England.

Will this going to create a problem for him ? Or any chances if CO gona ask for the tax details for the period he lived in UK?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

Your friend needs to produce bank statements that show periodical deposit of salary in his account.


oz4173 said:


> Hi Guys,
> A friend of mine going to lodge the visa.
> 
> He is a software developer with freelancing experience with a company in England since 2001.
> 
> He did his Masters from England in 2010,2013, and continued to work for same company during studies.
> 
> He does not have any tax docs from England as his Salary was being transferred to Pakistan while he was studying England.
> 
> Will this going to create a problem for him ? Or any chances if CO gona ask for the tax details for the period he lived in UK?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oz4173

jairichi said:


> Your friend needs to produce bank statements that show periodical deposit of salary in his account.




Hi Thanks for the reply,
He do have western union receipts to show amount he received form his client.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rishstrider

Chopra saaheb, this is Rishistrider... I finally got my visa grant on 5.07.2016 for myself and wife.. Flying in November.. I had lodged on the 26th of February.. What about yours?


----------



## Rishstrider

Kamalendra ji, please update the list.. Sorry for the delayed response... Guys, please hang in there..wait is excruciating but the fruit of our labour is sweetened with joy and elation.. Everybody will experience this euphoric feeling just as me... Guys, your visas are coming very soon.. Just a matter of seconds, minutes and hours... and then, Australia beckons...


----------



## Prash2533

Rishstrider said:


> Kamalendra ji, please update the list.. Sorry for the delayed response... Guys, please hang in there..wait is excruciating but the fruit of our labour is sweetened with joy and elation.. Everybody will experience this euphoric feeling just as me... Guys, your visas are coming very soon.. Just a matter of seconds, minutes and hours... and then, Australia beckons...


Congrats buddy. Please share your timelines.


----------



## vinitvink

Hello,

I have gone through several posts in this forum. I need advice regarding visa lodging. I have recently received my EOI invite and in process for applying visa. I need information on whether I should proceed with visa lodging without PCC and Medical or should I first front load them with my visa application first.

Kindly suggest and provide feedback on this.


----------



## dakshch

Any grants today ?? 
Just first two days of july saw grants, been dry since. Why you sleeping again DIBP ??


----------



## Prash2533

vinitvink said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have gone through several posts in this forum. I need advice regarding visa lodging. I have recently received my EOI invite and in process for applying visa. I need information on whether I should proceed with visa lodging without PCC and Medical or should I first front load them with my visa application first.
> 
> Kindly suggest and provide feedback on this.


You can do it both ways. However it is always better to upload them firsthand when you upload all documents.


----------



## kawal_547

dakshch said:


> Any grants today ??
> Just first two days of july saw grants, been dry since. Why you sleeping again DIBP ??


Dakshch,

Irony is that when they opened the gates in July, they used the new financial year quota for latest applicants.

I have seen applicants as new as 8 days old getting grants till June, & that was acceptable but since June mid when they stopped giving grants due to visa cap(best known) issue, & when they do open July, they use the new quota to give grants to May n June applicants(majorly)...which is disheartening.

& Post 05 July, they have again stopped like June.

Now since last wednesday it has literally stopped, just 2-3 grants a day & they have ocean of quota with them.

It shows that there is something different to this which has slowed the process.

May the new government formation which came to a conclusion yesterday itself.

Again its an assumption game, one can only be fine when again grants atleast on normal phase start again, which is yet to see.

Hope & pray for the best for one & all.


----------



## jschopra

Rishstrider said:


> Chopra saaheb, this is Rishistrider... I finally got my visa grant on 5.07.2016 for myself and wife.. Flying in November.. I had lodged on the 26th of February.. What about yours?


Congratulations mate. No luck for me. Agent has sent a follow up email but no reply and no luck. Still waiting. Its getting frustrating now. If only we could know where the application is stuck, maybe we could do something about it. 

I've had no verification at any employer, haven't received any verification call myself and they say they don't need any more documents from my side. Don't know where the situation is stuck.

But congratulations to you and best of luck for future. Start a job hunt and prepare to move. Exciting times ahead.


----------



## Jasmin FR

jschopra said:


> Congratulations mate. No luck for me. Agent has sent a follow up email but no reply and no luck. Still waiting. Its getting frustrating now. If only we could know where the application is stuck, maybe we could do something about it.
> 
> I've had no verification at any employer, haven't received any verification call myself and they say they don't need any more documents from my side. Don't know where the situation is stuck.
> 
> But congratulations to you and best of luck for future. Start a job hunt and prepare to move. Exciting times ahead.


Even I don't know ,where is my application got stuck....I am waiting from 166 days. Employer verification for 9 years had done long time ago, however no positive outcome from DIBP.


----------



## Shaivi

Seriously frustrating..dont know whats their criteria and how they work..majorites of person who are getting grant are nri ..i guess i may be wrong but


----------



## outworldly cartoon

Is giving a polio certificate compulsory while lodging the visa? 
I can't seem to find mine at all!!


----------



## jschopra

outworldly cartoon said:


> Is giving a polio certificate compulsory while lodging the visa?
> I can't seem to find mine at all!!


Hi,

I think when you go for your medicals, they will include it themselves. For my medicals they asked if I have any history of medical condition and they made a note of it.

I presume it'll be the same in your case.

Regards,


----------



## rejithhere

Hi All , 

Would like to share the happy news. I got the grant today. It was a slow process for me overall - but so happy that I got it at right time. Wishing all of you all the best. Here is my time lines 

Software Engineer-261313
ACS +ve - July 29th 2015
IELTS - Nov 13th 2015
EOI - Nov 16th 2015
Invitation Date - 3rd Feb 2016
Visa Lodged - 19th Feb 2016
PCC India - 11th Mar 2016
PCC Singapore - 24th Feb 2016
Medicals - 16th March 2016
CO Allocation - 10th Mar 2016
PCC USA Upload - 03rd June 2016
Form 80 & 1221 Submission - 24th June 2016
Grant - 11th July 2016


----------



## Moneyjheeta

rejithhere said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Would like to share the happy news. I got the grant today. It was a slow process for me overall - but so happy that I got it at right time. Wishing all of you all the best. Here is my time lines
> 
> Software Engineer-261313
> ACS +ve - July 29th 2015
> IELTS - Nov 13th 2015
> EOI - Nov 16th 2015
> Invitation Date - 3rd Feb 2016
> Visa Lodged - 19th Feb 2016
> PCC India - 11th Mar 2016
> PCC USA - 2nd Mar 2016
> PCC Singapore - 24th Feb 2016
> Medicals - 16th March 2016
> CO Allocation - 10th Mar 2016
> PCC USA Upload - 03rd June 2016
> Form 80 & 1221 Submission - 24th June 2016
> Grant - 11th July 2016


Congrats


----------



## jschopra

rejithhere said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Would like to share the happy news. I got the grant today. It was a slow process for me overall - but so happy that I got it at right time. Wishing all of you all the best. Here is my time lines
> 
> Software Engineer-261313
> ACS +ve - July 29th 2015
> IELTS - Nov 13th 2015
> EOI - Nov 16th 2015
> Invitation Date - 3rd Feb 2016
> Visa Lodged - 19th Feb 2016
> PCC India - 11th Mar 2016
> PCC Singapore - 24th Feb 2016
> Medicals - 16th March 2016
> CO Allocation - 10th Mar 2016
> PCC USA Upload - 03rd June 2016
> Form 80 & 1221 Submission - 24th June 2016
> Grant - 11th July 2016


Congratulations. And best of luck for future.


----------



## mohsinahmed84

*Ahmed*



jschopra said:


> Congratulations mate. No luck for me. Agent has sent a follow up email but no reply and no luck. Still waiting. Its getting frustrating now. If only we could know where the application is stuck, maybe we could do something about it.
> 
> I've had no verification at any employer, haven't received any verification call myself and they say they don't need any more documents from my side. Don't know where the situation is stuck.
> 
> But congratulations to you and best of luck for future. Start a job hunt and prepare to move. Exciting times ahead.


Dear Chopra,

I am in the same situation.No call or verification as yet.Do not know what they are doing ?


----------



## jschopra

mohsinahmed84 said:


> Dear Chopra,
> 
> I am in the same situation.No call or verification as yet.Do not know what they are doing ?


I wish I did. But no one does. 

I have an extra step of Australian verification as I lived there for a bit and moved back to India. I guess they have verify my stay over there as well as my background in India (my opinion). I keep telling myself this to make myself feel better.

All we can do is hang in there and wait for the grant.


----------



## Greg1946

325 days for me. Applied in August 2015 and still waiting

Can relate to your frustrations and anxiety 

Hope they prioritise pending cases and help us get a closure at the earliest


----------



## Sush1

No Verification for me as well. I called them and they told me that verification will be done. I dont know till when they will do it.



jschopra said:


> Congratulations mate. No luck for me. Agent has sent a follow up email but no reply and no luck. Still waiting. Its getting frustrating now. If only we could know where the application is stuck, maybe we could do something about it.
> 
> I've had no verification at any employer, haven't received any verification call myself and they say they don't need any more documents from my side. Don't know where the situation is stuck.
> 
> But congratulations to you and best of luck for future. Start a job hunt and prepare to move. Exciting times ahead.


----------



## Sush1

Congrats. Please update the immitracker with the details.



rejithhere said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Would like to share the happy news. I got the grant today. It was a slow process for me overall - but so happy that I got it at right time. Wishing all of you all the best. Here is my time lines
> 
> Software Engineer-261313
> ACS +ve - July 29th 2015
> IELTS - Nov 13th 2015
> EOI - Nov 16th 2015
> Invitation Date - 3rd Feb 2016
> Visa Lodged - 19th Feb 2016
> PCC India - 11th Mar 2016
> PCC Singapore - 24th Feb 2016
> Medicals - 16th March 2016
> CO Allocation - 10th Mar 2016
> PCC USA Upload - 03rd June 2016
> Form 80 & 1221 Submission - 24th June 2016
> Grant - 11th July 2016


----------



## theonerox

jschopra said:


> Congratulations mate. No luck for me. Agent has sent a follow up email but no reply and no luck. Still waiting. Its getting frustrating now. If only we could know where the application is stuck, maybe we could do something about it.
> 
> I've had no verification at any employer, haven't received any verification call myself and they say they don't need any more documents from my side. Don't know where the situation is stuck.
> 
> But congratulations to you and best of luck for future. Start a job hunt and prepare to move. Exciting times ahead.


Chopra Saab, almost there.. I think everyone following this thread would be really happy when you share your grant story.. The day it comes, I hope you put a post encouraging others to stay away from agents..


----------



## RKS20

*Cangrats.*



rejithhere said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Would like to share the happy news. I got the grant today. It was a slow process for me overall - but so happy that I got it at right time. Wishing all of you all the best. Here is my time lines
> 
> Software Engineer-261313
> ACS +ve - July 29th 2015
> IELTS - Nov 13th 2015
> EOI - Nov 16th 2015
> Invitation Date - 3rd Feb 2016
> Visa Lodged - 19th Feb 2016
> PCC India - 11th Mar 2016
> PCC Singapore - 24th Feb 2016
> Medicals - 16th March 2016
> CO Allocation - 10th Mar 2016
> PCC USA Upload - 03rd June 2016
> Form 80 & 1221 Submission - 24th June 2016
> Grant - 11th July 2016


Many congratulations buddy, Can you please share your points breakdown.


----------



## alexisLG

Hi! Anybody can help?

I'm lodging application with my child details.

At the migrating family members page. What relationship I should choose for my child?

Selection: 
De facto
Divorce
Engaged
Married
Never married
Separated
Widowed 

I'm wondering am I in the correct page?

Am I suppose to choose : never married? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausilover

no grants again.


----------



## jschopra

theonerox said:


> Chopra Saab, almost there.. I think everyone following this thread would be really happy when you share your grant story.. The day it comes, I hope you put a post encouraging others to stay away from agents..


Thanks for your encouragement.

I will surely post about staying away from agents. They make it worse. Will post in details supporting the case.

Can't wait to write a post about my grant.

Thanks again


----------



## abhishek.gupta

It seems we are back to normal VISA grants now.
I think VISA Grants which were hold and to be given in July must be already granted, given today is the second week and post 5th july there are just 2-3 grants given in a day...

We are back in normal process and july rush seems to be over...
does anyone have a different thought .. please share

I am worried now that for people like us who are waiting since 3-4 months the process is still ongoing and we cant predict when it will be over...


----------



## MissionAus_2016

What's the hurdle.. election countings are almost done and current PM again WON the elections, now what???

Come-on DIBP - Let's fasten up things and catch up on delays and make applicants happy

We know DIBP hands are also bounded but we can only tell them to do the best they can


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Rejith






rejithhere said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Would like to share the happy news. I got the grant today. It was a slow process for me overall - but so happy that I got it at right time. Wishing all of you all the best. Here is my time lines
> 
> Software Engineer-261313
> ACS +ve - July 29th 2015
> IELTS - Nov 13th 2015
> EOI - Nov 16th 2015
> Invitation Date - 3rd Feb 2016
> Visa Lodged - 19th Feb 2016
> PCC India - 11th Mar 2016
> PCC Singapore - 24th Feb 2016
> Medicals - 16th March 2016
> CO Allocation - 10th Mar 2016
> PCC USA Upload - 03rd June 2016
> Form 80 & 1221 Submission - 24th June 2016
> Grant - 11th July 2016


----------



## perryH

donivnir said:


> Happy to share that me and my family have got their grant letters today after 155 Days. Special Thanks to Andrey !
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Primary applicant - Spouse
> 261312 - Developer Programmer
> 28/03/2015 - IELTS 7 Band
> 23/06/2015 - ACS +ve
> 27/06/2015 - 190 NSW EOI with (55 + 5) Points
> 08/09/2015 - ACS (RPL) +Ve for Analyst Programmer
> 10/09/2015 - Updated 190 NSW EOI (60 + 5) Points
> 10/09/2015 - 189 EOI With 60 Points
> 26/11/2015 - 190 NSW Invite
> 28/12/2015 - PCC
> 20/01/2016 - 190 NSW Nomination received
> 22/01/2016 - 189 Invitation
> 03/02/2016 - 189 Visa Lodged
> 28/02/2016 - Uploaded (Stat Declaation, Payslips, Offer letter, Medical).
> 03/03/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - Requesting R&R letter in official letter head
> 28/03/2016 - Requested Doc Submitted
> 27/06/2016 - Called DIBP for Status & to Get TRN number
> 30/06/2016 - Got Call from AHC & interviewed
> 08/07/2016 - Received Grant
> 28/12/2016 - IED :second:


congratulations


----------



## Abhi6060

MissionAus_2016 said:


> What's the hurdle.. election countings are almost done and current PM again WON the elections, now what???
> 
> 
> 
> Come-on DIBP - Let's fasten up things and catch up on delays and make applicants happy
> 
> 
> 
> We know DIBP hands are also bounded but we can only tell them to do the best they can




The counting will continue till July 14th. However the current PM has got the majority till now, but it will still continue and result will be out on the 15th.


----------



## sol79

Abhi6060 said:


> The counting will continue till July 14th. However the current PM has got the majority till now, but it will still continue and result will be out on the 15th.


I doubt the elections have any impact.


----------



## Rishstrider

jschopra said:


> Rishstrider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chopra saaheb, this is Rishistrider... I finally got my visa grant on 5.07.2016 for myself and wife.. Flying in November.. I had lodged on the 26th of February.. What about yours?
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations mate. No luck for me. Agent has sent a follow up email but no reply and no luck. Still waiting. Its getting frustrating now. If only we could know where the application is stuck, maybe we could do something about it.
> 
> I've had no verification at any employer, haven't received any verification call myself and they say they don't need any more documents from my side. Don't know where the situation is stuck.
> 
> But congratulations to you and best of luck for future. Start a job hunt and prepare to move. Exciting times ahead.
Click to expand...

Chopra buddy... Hang in there.. Wahe guru's looking out for you... Just a matter of time and then you'll be rejoicing too... It's this week for sure for you.. And those waiting.. All the best to you and everybody in queue.. Your turn now... Will raise a toast when you get your grant this week..


----------



## shashi7391

msr83 said:


> This thread is created to bring in those who are launching visa in 2016.:juggle:


I have lodged my 189 Visa application on 10 May 2016 and CO contacted (GSM Brisbane) on 19 May 2016 for additional docs. Submitted docs on 3 June 2016. Current status is Assessment in Progress. 
How long does it take for CO to respond after the required additional documents are submitted? 

TIA


----------



## jschopra

Rishstrider said:


> Chopra buddy... Hang in there.. Wahe guru's looking out for you... Just a matter of time and then you'll be rejoicing too... It's this week for sure for you.. And those waiting.. All the best to you and everybody in queue.. Your turn now... Will raise a toast when you get your grant this week..


How about raising a toast together in straya


----------



## CMSUTHAR

Hello Seniors,

My wife scored 5.5 In IELTS in Mar 2015, Shall it valid to prove her function English skills? What is validity of same?

I got confused due to following text written on border.gov.au
Quote//
An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
//Unquotehttps://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


----------



## Rajgowda

Hey is it mandatory to submit 1221 form? I have been contacted by 4 different CO till now and none of them have asked for 1221 form. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

Rajgowda said:


> Hey is it mandatory to submit 1221 form? I have been contacted by 4 different CO till now and none of them have asked for 1221 form.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Better to fill and upload it.


----------



## six6

Hello, everyone.
I've just registered an account, and here is my info.
So when should I expect to receive CO contact?

Thank you and hope you will get your granted visa soon.

263312 Telecommunications Network Engineer (60 points)
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
Overseas Work Experience: 5 points
IELTS: 10 points

Skills Assessment Positive Outcome from EA - 10.06.2016
EOI submitted - 10.06.2016
EOI received - 22.06.2016
Visa Lodged (1 applicant, Medical, PCC, form 80 not submitted)- 24.06.2016


----------



## kawal_547

CMSUTHAR said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> My wife scored 5.5 In IELTS in Mar 2015, Shall it valid to prove her function English skills? What is validity of same?
> 
> I got confused due to following text written on border.gov.au
> Quote//
> An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
> //Unquotehttps://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english



If she has scored minimum of 4.5 minimum n above , she is fine.

IELTS test should be less than 12 months for the secondary applicant(spouse).

All the best


----------



## Josephite

Hey,

I had a doubt regarding PCC , 
while lodging visa do we need to upload only the color scan PCC certificate........... or both PCC certificate and PCC stamp on the passport scan too?


----------



## jairichi

Josephite said:


> Hey,
> 
> I had a doubt regarding PCC ,
> while lodging visa do we need to upload only the color scan PCC certificate........... or both PCC certificate and PCC stamp on the passport scan too?


PCC issued will do. No need for the stamp in passport.


----------



## jschopra

Josephite said:


> Hey,
> 
> I had a doubt regarding PCC ,
> while lodging visa do we need to upload only the color scan PCC certificate........... or both PCC certificate and PCC stamp on the passport scan too?


In India, the PCC you get from a PSK, is a document which has stamp on it. You need to upload the color scan of that document. Its just one document.


----------



## samsonk76

only the certificate itself, passport stamp not reqd

ICT Business Analyst 261111 (65 Points)
ACS CLEARED 3/12/2015
EOI Submitted 11/12/2015
Invited 29/01/2016 
Visa Lodged 17/02/2016 
1st CO Assign/Contact 29/02/2016
Medicals & PCC Completed 15/03/2016 
2nd CO Contact 07/04/2016 - PCC for Spouse UAE visit - Sent correct dates for UAE visit (less than a year) requesting exemption
CO confirmed UAE PCC not required 23/04/2016
AHC (Delhi) Verification call 19/05/2016
Grant : XX/XX/2016


----------



## Josephite

Thanks


----------



## Deeps2016

Rajgowda said:


> Hey is it mandatory to submit 1221 form? I have been contacted by 4 different CO till now and none of them have asked for 1221 form.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Form - 80 is enough in case any additional information is not there...


----------



## jairichi

Deeps2016 said:


> Form - 80 is enough in case any additional information is not there...


https://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDocuments/Documents/1221.pdf
About this form
This is a supplementary form required to support your visa application and is to be completed by all applicants who are 18 years of age or over.


----------



## andreyx108b

Rajgowda said:


> Hey is it mandatory to submit 1221 form? I have been contacted by 4 different CO till now and none of them have asked for 1221 form.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



I always recommend to.


----------



## andreyx108b

Seems like grants have really slowed down.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Count me in..




jschopra said:


> How about raising a toast together in straya


----------



## Rajgowda

Deeps2016 said:


> Form - 80 is enough in case any additional information is not there...


Thanks deeps 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechmohammed

I wanted to know if part time employment is considered by EA for MSA. And if yes, in what way do they consider it. Like do they divide the part time employment by 2 and consider that period for experience, or is the complete period considered as whole? Your expertise is awaited.


----------



## Rishstrider

Yup, that would be the ultimate celebration... Party time with lotza toasts in kangaroo land... 189 guys, join us soon.. We'll be waiting for you all..


----------



## civil189

Status ----Finalised

Guys after a long wait I along with my spouse got the grant today morning
Anzsco 233211
Civil engineer
Lodged 30 Jan 2016
All documents uploaded 
No Co contact
Direct grant but employment verification from both previous employers
IED 13 Jan 2017


233211 civil engineer
Pte 3 oct 2015, EOI 2 dec 2015, visa lodge 30 Jan 2016 
All documents uploaded


----------



## civil189

Thank you all for your help and support and wishes
I wish all the people for speedy grants 


233211 civil engineer
Pte 3 oct 2015, EOI 2 dec 2015, visa lodge 30 Jan 2016 
All documents uploaded


----------



## AbhishekKotian

civil189 said:


> Status ----Finalised
> 
> Guys after a long wait I along with my spouse got the grant today morning
> Anzsco 233211
> Civil engineer
> Lodged 30 Jan 2016
> All documents uploaded
> No Co contact
> Direct grant but employment verification from both previous employers
> IED 13 Jan 2017
> 
> 
> 233211 civil engineer
> Pte 3 oct 2015, EOI 2 dec 2015, visa lodge 30 Jan 2016
> All documents uploaded


Congratulations and All the best for your future


----------



## Jaysingapore

*Inquiry*

Hello All
I'm filling up form 80 right now. Can someone help to shed some light on the "International Travel" details. I understand I need to fill up all the trip including leisure and family visits to hime country. But only 5 rows are given in the form. Can I populate one speadsheet using excel? 

Looking forward to receiving some positive response. 
Note: Preparing the form in advance. Have not paid the visa fee yet 😁

Jay


----------



## sol79

Jaysingapore said:


> Hello All
> I'm filling up form 80 right now. Can someone help to shed some light on the "International Travel" details. I understand I need to fill up all the trip including leisure and family visits to hime country. But only 5 rows are given in the form. Can I populate one speadsheet using excel?
> 
> Looking forward to receiving some positive response.
> Note: Preparing the form in advance. Have not paid the visa fee yet 😁
> 
> Jay


There's a sheet at the end for additional details. Pop in the question number and add them there. If that runs out, use a spreadsheet/blank page.


----------



## Jaysingapore

Thanks mate for your response. Really this forum is great. Hopefully more people will start applying by themselves without using agents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aliee

Hi Guys,

I have been assigned with the CO Adelaide team. She has asked for my wife's university degree and transcripts and meds. I will be going tomorrow for meds. I have two questions:

1. I have uoloaded my wife's degree and transcripts. Should I click on information provided now or once I am done with meds? 

2. How much time the labs take usually to upload the medical tests results? 

Thanks for your responses. 

Ali


----------



## dinusubba

aliee said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been assigned with the CO Adelaide team. She has asked for my wife's university degree and transcripts and meds. I will be going tomorrow for meds. I have two questions:
> 
> 1. I have uoloaded my wife's degree and transcripts. Should I click on information provided now or once I am done with meds?
> 
> 2. How much time the labs take usually to upload the medical tests results?
> 
> Thanks for your responses.
> 
> Ali


1. Do it once the medical test results are sent to DIBP.
2. Usually 2 to 3 days you can track the status in eMedicalClient


----------



## jairichi

aliee said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been assigned with the CO Adelaide team. She has asked for my wife's university degree and transcripts and meds. I will be going tomorrow for meds. I have two questions:
> 
> 1. I have uoloaded my wife's degree and transcripts. Should I click on information provided now or once I am done with meds?
> 
> 2. How much time the labs take usually to upload the medical tests results?
> 
> Thanks for your responses.
> 
> Ali


1. Once your medicals are done.
2. You need to ask your clinic.


----------



## horizon80

aliee said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been assigned with the CO Adelaide team. She has asked for my wife's university degree and transcripts and meds. I will be going tomorrow for meds. I have two questions:
> 
> 1. I have uoloaded my wife's degree and transcripts. Should I click on information provided now or once I am done with meds?
> 
> 2. How much time the labs take usually to upload the medical tests results?
> 
> Thanks for your responses.
> 
> Ali



Click only once med is done and uploaded. It generally takes 4-5 days to upload but again depends on institution. When CO asks for med it means when med reports are uploaded


----------



## alexisLG

aliee said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been assigned with the CO Adelaide team. She has asked for my wife's university degree and transcripts and meds. I will be going tomorrow for meds. I have two questions:
> 
> 1. I have uoloaded my wife's degree and transcripts. Should I click on information provided now or once I am done with meds?
> 
> 2. How much time the labs take usually to upload the medical tests results?
> 
> Thanks for your responses.
> 
> Ali




Hi! 

I'm preparing the document for my spouse too. May I know is the degree transcript need to be certified true copy? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ps01

Hi Guys,

Just received the Grant today morning,I thank 1st and foremost Allah for everything, next i would like to thank this Forum and especially *Vikas* who i befriended during my whole process, he is a gem of a person personally speaking and has great amount of knowledge..Thanks for everyone in this forum for sharing your knowledge and helping others.


----------



## Prash2533

ps01 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just received the Grant today morning,I thank 1st and foremost Allah for everything, next i would like to thank this Forum and especially *Vikas* who i befriended during my whole process, he is a gem of a person personally speaking and has great amount of knowledge..Thanks for everyone in this forum for sharing your knowledge and helping others.


Congrats. Happy to hear that. Can you please share your timelines


----------



## engradnan2828

civil189 said:


> Status ----Finalised
> 
> Guys after a long wait I along with my spouse got the grant today morning
> Anzsco 233211
> Civil engineer
> Lodged 30 Jan 2016
> All documents uploaded
> No Co contact
> Direct grant but employment verification from both previous employers
> IED 13 Jan 2017
> 
> 
> 233211 civil engineer
> Pte 3 oct 2015, EOI 2 dec 2015, visa lodge 30 Jan 2016
> All documents uploaded


Mubarakaan

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## PunjabiAussie

Friends, i was going through My health declarations section and intended to do medical before invitation so that there can be chance of direct grant, but there is one hiccup, taking quote from website "It is also important that you know which visa subclass you are intending to apply for, as you will be asked to select this when completing your My Health Declarations form."
now i applied for 189 and 190 both ..what should i select my health declarations ?

for 189 categoryoints (65-with 10 from PTE)
code-261313

for 190 category:- points (70 with 5 from state sponsership)
code-261313


----------



## sol79

PunjabiAussie said:


> Friends, i was going through My health declarations section and intended to do medical before invitation so that there can be chance of direct grant, but there is one hiccup, taking quote from website "It is also important that you know which visa subclass you are intending to apply for, as you will be asked to select this when completing your My Health Declarations form."
> now i applied for 189 and 190 both ..what should i select my health declarations ?
> 
> for 189 categoryoints (65-with 10 from PTE)
> code-261313
> 
> for 190 category:- points (70 with 5 from state sponsership)
> code-261313


Select 189. You can use the same HAP ID for either visa category, as the tests are the same.


----------



## PunjabiAussie

sol79 said:


> Select 189. You can use the same HAP ID for either visa category, as the tests are the same.


thanks sol, also when i get invite and lodge visa do i have to explicitly tell CO to not to generate HAP ID as i have already done it.?

and how will i link hap id generated now during visa lodge ?

Sorry for naive questions but need clarity on this.


----------



## jairichi

PunjabiAussie said:


> Friends, i was going through My health declarations section and intended to do medical before invitation so that there can be chance of direct grant, but there is one hiccup, taking quote from website "It is also important that you know which visa subclass you are intending to apply for, as you will be asked to select this when completing your My Health Declarations form."
> now i applied for 189 and 190 both ..what should i select my health declarations ?
> 
> for 189 categoryoints (65-with 10 from PTE)
> code-261313
> 
> for 190 category:- points (70 with 5 from state sponsership)
> code-261313


I would suggest you to wait for an invitation. Even though the battery of tests for 189 and 190 is same you never know what issue it would create if you get it done for 190 visa and CO comes back and asks you to repeat it for 189. It is not 100% sure it would happen. Why take a risk? Once you get an ITA immediately go for medicals and lodge your visa application or lodge your visa application and go immediately for medicals.


----------



## sol79

PunjabiAussie said:


> thanks sol, also when i get invite and lodge visa do i have to explicitly tell CO to not to generate HAP ID as i have already done it.?
> 
> and how will i link hap id generated now during visa lodge ?
> 
> Sorry for naive questions but need clarity on this.


CO's do not generate HAP IDs. You need to do that. 

In your immi account, create another application for health declaration. Select the visa type and enter your details. You'll get the HAP ID reference there. It's pretty self explanatory once you start the process in the system.

After you receive an invitation in Skill Select, and you proceed with the visa application, fee payment, etc, you'll see a section that asks you to provide the HAP ID.


----------



## Zeeshan.Mehboob

Hello Friends,

Its been so long that i lodged visa application and i am still waiting for the grant. can anyone here guess what is taking so long.  
Kindly share your experience / views 

263312 - Telecommunications Network Engineer
02/10/2015 - EA +ve
06/12/2015 - EOI Submitted
08/01/2016 - Invitation
30/01/2016 - VISA Lodged
19/02/2016 - CO Assigned - Brisbane and Requested for PCC, Meds for all family members.
30/03/2016 - Uploaded PCC (UAE, PAK) and Medical reports.
01/04/2016 - Acknowledged from CO
02/06/2016 - Skill Support contacted for GAP periods.
03/06/2016 - Reply to Skill Support.
XX/XX/2016 - Waiting for Grant


----------



## sol79

jairichi said:


> I would suggest you to wait for an invitation. Even though the battery of tests for 189 and 190 is same you never know what issue it would create if you get it done for 190 visa and CO comes back and asks you to repeat it for 189. It is not 100% sure it would happen. Why take a risk? Once you get an ITA immediately go for medicals and lodge your visa application or lodge your visa application and go immediately for medicals.


It's usually not an issue. My wife used her 189 medicals for her 457 dependent visa. Later, she reused it for our 189 application.

DIBP's primary concern is that the health parameters are met.


----------



## Shaivi

Congrats.can u share your timeline??


----------



## Shaivi

ps01 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just received the Grant today morning,I thank 1st and foremost Allah for everything, next i would like to thank this Forum and especially *Vikas* who i befriended during my whole process, he is a gem of a person personally speaking and has great amount of knowledge..Thanks for everyone in this forum for sharing your knowledge and helping others.


Congrates.plz share your timeline


----------



## Shaivi

engradnan2828 said:


> civil189 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Status ----Finalised
> 
> Guys after a long wait I along with my spouse got the grant today morning
> Anzsco 233211
> Civil engineer
> Lodged 30 Jan 2016
> All documents uploaded
> No Co contact
> Direct grant but employment verification from both previous employers
> IED 13 Jan 2017
> 
> 
> 233211 civil engineer
> Pte 3 oct 2015, EOI 2 dec 2015, visa lodge 30 Jan 2016
> All documents uploaded
> 
> 
> 
> Mubarakaan
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Congrats


----------



## buddha77

Hello, my agent told me that there may be a integrity check for your application by the DIBP.
What does that mean? and would it delay my grant? what happens in this check? what can I expect?
Pl advice.


----------



## jairichi

buddha77 said:


> Hello, my agent told me that there may be a integrity check for your application by the DIBP.
> What does that mean? and would it delay my grant? what happens in this check? what can I expect?
> Pl advice.


Possibility of employment verification and/or background check.


----------



## buddha77

jairichi said:


> Possibility of employment verification and/or background check.


Thanks, how much time it takes...so I can calculate delay


----------



## kawal_547

buddha77 said:


> Hello, my agent told me that there may be a integrity check for your application by the DIBP.
> What does that mean? and would it delay my grant? what happens in this check? what can I expect?
> Pl advice.


How is your agent aware of the same?

DIBP conducts any verification without any notification ever or may be none.

All the best.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## buddha77

kawal_547 said:


> How is your agent aware of the same?
> 
> DIBP conducts any verification without any notification ever or may be none.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk



Ohh.........not sure, agent just notified me via mail...I will talk to him tmrw.
Does DIBP inform the candidate that they are going to perform any checks or they just do it without informing candidate...? I am not sure of answer if anyone knows that would be good info. Any other word of advise would be great.


Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

ps01 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just received the Grant today morning,I thank 1st and foremost Allah for everything, next i would like to thank this Forum and especially *Vikas* who i befriended during my whole process, he is a gem of a person personally speaking and has great amount of knowledge..Thanks for everyone in this forum for sharing your knowledge and helping others.


Congratulations to you and your family bro. And thanks for the kind words.


----------



## kawal_547

buddha77 said:


> Ohh.........not sure, agent just notified me via mail...I will talk to him tmrw.
> Does DIBP inform the candidate that they are going to perform any checks or they just do it without informing candidate...? I am not sure of answer if anyone knows that would be good info. Any other word of advise would be great.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Already answered above

DIBP will never tell what checks they are performing on the applicant.

They can perform any check on main applicant or secondary applicants.

You guys can only come to know post the verification if your employer shares the same that he received a call or email from DIBP or Aus high commission for your employment stats.

They can even do a security check on your educational background, happened with someone here, Aus high commission people went to his college to validate his degree.

A couple of people in this forum were called by Aus high commission to Delhi for Interview 

They can even do a background check on your life or your travel history apart from the ones you have mentioned.

They do not go blindly on your data on references.

They find their own references for any kind of verifications.

All the best.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

sol79 said:


> CO's do not generate HAP IDs. You need to do that.
> 
> In your immi account, create another application for health declaration. Select the visa type and enter your details. You'll get the HAP ID reference there. It's pretty self explanatory once you start the process in the system.
> 
> After you receive an invitation in Skill Select, and you proceed with the visa application, fee payment, etc, you'll see a section that asks you to provide the HAP ID.


Sol CO's do generate the HAP ID and provide to the applicants in the event when the applicant has not done it by themselves. You can refer to this link for more details

Arranging Health assessment


----------



## pkhedkar07

Hi Everyone,

I am from Mumbai, India. Any idea if RPO's have a mechanism to track if husband and wife have applied for PCC from different RPO's in India. I had to do this as my wife's passport is issued from another RPO and applying it from my RPO would need have required updating her passport first.

Now, her PCC is subject to police verification as we had mentioned marital status as married in the PCC form and police verification will happen at the address mentioned in her application which her parent's address. So she is staying there till the time PCC is done to show that she stays there even after marriage.


----------



## buddha77

kawal_547 said:


> Already answered above
> 
> DIBP will never tell what checks they are performing on the applicant.
> 
> They can perform any check on main applicant or secondary applicants.
> 
> You guys can only come to know post the verification if your employer shares the same that he received a call or email from DIBP or Aus high commission for your employment stats.
> 
> They can even do a security check on your educational background, happened with someone here, Aus high commission people went to his college to validate his degree.
> 
> A couple of people in this forum were called by Aus high commission to Delhi for Interview
> 
> They can even do a background check on your life or your travel history apart from the ones you have mentioned.
> 
> They do not go blindly on your data on references.
> 
> They find their own references for any kind of verifications.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Thanks Kamal for your reply.
I see from your signature that you also had emp verification, so you would have also got to know about same after verification from your employer....just assuming...

Also do I need to do anything else from my end?


----------



## kawal_547

buddha77 said:


> Thanks Kamal for your reply.
> I see from your signature that you also had emp verification, so you would have also got to know about same after verification from your employer....just assuming...
> 
> Also do I need to do anything else from my end?


Yea

Got to know from HR team post they did and sent the mail 

They told post a couple of days I think.

Hope they sent as required and all goes fine.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sahiledge

civil189 said:


> Status ----Finalised
> 
> Guys after a long wait I along with my spouse got the grant today morning
> Anzsco 233211
> Civil engineer
> Lodged 30 Jan 2016
> All documents uploaded
> No Co contact
> Direct grant but employment verification from both previous employers
> IED 13 Jan 2017
> 
> 
> 233211 civil engineer
> Pte 3 oct 2015, EOI 2 dec 2015, visa lodge 30 Jan 2016
> All documents uploaded


Congrats! 
Relief to see civil engineer getting grant. All the best for the journey ahead.


----------



## aliee

alexisLG said:


> aliee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been assigned with the CO Adelaide team. She has asked for my wife's university degree and transcripts and meds. I will be going tomorrow for meds. I have two questions:
> 
> 1. I have uoloaded my wife's degree and transcripts. Should I click on information provided now or once I am done with meds?
> 
> 2. How much time the labs take usually to upload the medical tests results?
> 
> Thanks for your responses.
> 
> Ali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I'm preparing the document for my spouse too. May I know is the degree transcript need to be certified true copy?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I had uploaded a letter for proof of functional english From my wife's university. And thats why they asked for it. I have not stamped true copy but uploaded all color scans of the documents


----------



## poonamjain88

donivnir said:


> Happy to share that me and my family have got their grant letters today after 155 Days. Special Thanks to Andrey !
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Primary applicant - Spouse
> 261312 - Developer Programmer
> 28/03/2015 - IELTS 7 Band
> 23/06/2015 - ACS +ve
> 27/06/2015 - 190 NSW EOI with (55 + 5) Points
> 08/09/2015 - ACS (RPL) +Ve for Analyst Programmer
> 10/09/2015 - Updated 190 NSW EOI (60 + 5) Points
> 10/09/2015 - 189 EOI With 60 Points
> 26/11/2015 - 190 NSW Invite
> 28/12/2015 - PCC
> 20/01/2016 - 190 NSW Nomination received
> 22/01/2016 - 189 Invitation
> 03/02/2016 - 189 Visa Lodged
> 28/02/2016 - Uploaded (Stat Declaation, Payslips, Offer letter, Medical).
> 03/03/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - Requesting R&R letter in official letter head
> 28/03/2016 - Requested Doc Submitted
> 27/06/2016 - Called DIBP for Status & to Get TRN number
> 30/06/2016 - Got Call from AHC & interviewed
> 08/07/2016 - Received Grant
> 28/12/2016 - IED :second:




Many Congratulations, I can feel the happiness.

What Verification they did in ur case actually I am working in Contracting firm and they dont provide me salary slip but having said that I have offer later and Bank account statement to reflect salary correctly. I have Successful ACS with my current employer and i have received Invitation in 189 on 6th July 2016 round, please advise.


----------



## dakshch

218 days and counting


----------



## Saisakahi

Hi, It's been 5 months since I submitted all my documents . I was asked to submitted few doc and FBI report. I did submit my FBI report now after 5 months. Will I be asked to submit additional documents now? During this 5 month there was no communication from CO for any documents. Is there any general timeline to get the grant after submission of all doxuments ?

I got the invitation in JAn 2016


----------



## jairichi

Saisakahi said:


> Hi, It's been 5 months since I submitted all my documents . I was asked to submitted few doc and FBI report. I did submit my FBI report now after 5 months. Will I be asked to submit additional documents now? During this 5 month there was no communication from CO for any documents. Is there any general timeline to get the grant after submission of all doxuments ?
> 
> I got the invitation in JAn 2016


Your question is confusing. In the first sentence you say you submitted all documents 5 months back and in 3rd sentence you say you submitted your FBI PCC now. If you have uploaded requested documents and clicked on 'information provided' button you just have to wait for CO to get back to you or get grant.


----------



## zeeshan355

Sahiledge said:


> Congrats!
> Relief to see civil engineer getting grant. All the best for the journey ahead.


Congrats Civil, finally u got the well deserved grant u were looking for....
best of luck for ur future endevours.

lane:lane:


----------



## Saisakahi

I think I confused you. In Feb I was asked for form 80 and clearance report. I submitted form 80 in 2 weeks and now in July I got the FBI report. During these months I I'd not get any communication from CO. My question is after submission of all the documents including the FBI report how long do I need to wait.. any tentative timeline?


----------



## jairichi

Saisakahi said:


> I think I confused you. In Feb I was asked for form 80 and clearance report. I submitted form 80 in 2 weeks and now in July I got the FBI report. During these months I I'd not get any communication from CO. My question is after submission of all the documents including the FBI report how long do I need to wait.. any tentative timeline?


Got it. Unfortunately cannot be predicted now. As you see in this thread there are reasonable number of members waiting for a grant for a considerable number of days. Hope you get it soon. Good luck.


----------



## Saisakahi

Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately my FBI report took longer time. Two of my friends got grand within 2 months of their documents submission. Anyways hope for the best and wish all the buddies best of luck.


----------



## jairichi

Saisakahi said:


> Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately my FBI report took longer time. Two of my friends got grand within 2 months of their documents submission. Anyways hope for the best and wish all the buddies best of luck.


Yes, I understand that. If you look at my timeline you can see that CO contacted with US PCC request and gave 28 days to upload it. We uploaded it by 22nd day from CO contact and got a grant by 33rd day of CO contact.


----------



## aussieby2016

civil189 said:


> Status ----Finalised
> 
> Guys after a long wait I along with my spouse got the grant today morning
> Anzsco 233211
> Civil engineer
> Lodged 30 Jan 2016
> All documents uploaded
> No Co contact
> Direct grant but employment verification from both previous employers
> IED 13 Jan 2017
> 
> 
> 233211 civil engineer
> Pte 3 oct 2015, EOI 2 dec 2015, visa lodge 30 Jan 2016
> All documents uploaded


Congrats.....your grant gives a lot of hope to me....


----------



## gautham2712

Any good news from Jan or feb applicants ??



MissionAus_2016 said:


> JANUARY:
> 1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
> 2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
> 3.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
> 4.	Ashuaust || 17 jan
> 5.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 6.	civil189 || 22 jan
> 7.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 8.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 9.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
> 10.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 11.Gautham|29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 13.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 14.	chln.murthy 29 Jan
> FEBRUARY:
> 1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide
> 2.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 3.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane
> 4.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 5.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 6.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
> 7.	DT2702 || 18 feb
> 8.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
> 9.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
> 10.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide
> 11.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail
> 12.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 13.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 14.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 15.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 16.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
> MARCH:
> 1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar
> 2.	shawn || 2 mar
> 3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
> 5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 6.	Abhishek || March 7
> 7.	vakymy || 9 mar
> 8.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 9.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 10.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 11.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 12.	siddhant || 17 mar
> 13.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
> 14.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 15.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 16.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
> 17.	sush1 || 23 mar || immi mail
> 18.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 19.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 20.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 21.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 22.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 23.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 24.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide
> 25.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
> APRIL:
> 1.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 2.	Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 3.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
> 4.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide
> MAY:
> 1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
> 2.	mcag || 11 May
> 3.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide
> 
> Updated List, Pls inform for any missing one.


----------



## poorikanna

Please add my name to the list too..
poorikanna || 24 feb || brisbane


----------



## Vaishnavi910

Kindly add my information too
Vaishnavi - visa lodge 9 May CO contact 17 May (Brisbane)


----------



## sudhanshu2211

civil189 said:


> Status ----Finalised
> 
> Guys after a long wait I along with my spouse got the grant today morning
> Anzsco 233211
> Civil engineer
> Lodged 30 Jan 2016
> All documents uploaded
> No Co contact
> Direct grant but employment verification from both previous employers
> IED 13 Jan 2017
> 
> 
> 233211 civil engineer
> Pte 3 oct 2015, EOI 2 dec 2015, visa lodge 30 Jan 2016
> All documents uploaded


Congrats!


----------



## Shaivi

No such grants...dont know what happened to dibp


----------



## refat1993

got my grant today..just a few mins ago


----------



## Viaan

refat1993 said:


> got my grant today..just a few mins ago


Hi,

Congrats

Can you please share your timeline and occupation.

Viaan


----------



## Mechmohammed

Hi guys, I worked part time at company X while working full time at company Y. I don't want to claim experience points for Y as its not related to my field but want to do so for X. I wanted to know if part time employment is considered by EA for MSA. And if yes, in what way do they consider it. Like do they divide the part time employment by 2 and consider that period for experience, or is the complete period considered as whole? Your expertise is awaited. Thanks in advance


----------



## andreyx108b

Congrats!


----------



## vikaschandra

refat1993 said:


> got my grant today..just a few mins ago


Congratulations Refat


----------



## Sahiledge

Mechmohammed said:


> Hi guys, I worked part time at company X while working full time at company Y. I don't want to claim experience points for Y as its not related to my field but want to do so for X. I wanted to know if part time employment is considered by EA for MSA. And if yes, in what way do they consider it. Like do they divide the part time employment by 2 and consider that period for experience, or is the complete period considered as whole? Your expertise is awaited. Thanks in advance


No, a part time job is not considered by EA. If you refer to MSA booklet, you will find that for the relevant skilled experience, you should be engaged in a full time job which is 30 hours per week (please cross check the hours for full time job). So if you satisfy this condition of minimum hours per week as a full time job for your X job, you can go ahead with its experience. 
Best luck


----------



## mohsinahmed84

Hi All,

Below is my timeline. Any idea what's going on with my case No employment verification yet.CO from Adelaide. I have PCC from Kenya, Pakistan and UAE.


11/03/2016: Visa Lodged payment made
20/03/2016: CO requesting for Medicals 
15/04/2016: Medicals uploaded
20/04/2016: CO Requested for more employment related documents and form 815 for my 2 years old son
28/04/2016: Sent and uploaded all requested employment related documents with form 815 
XX/XX/2016: Grant 
XX/XX/2016: IED 

NO NEWS OR CONTACT AFTER THAT.


----------



## Shaivi

refat1993 said:


> got my grant today..just a few mins ago


Congrats..can u update your timeline please


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

Hi All,

I am silent in dis thread.Below is my timeline. Any idea what's going on with my case..No employment verification yet.CO from Adelaide. I & my wife have PCC from india

Electrical Engineer
12/01/2016: 189 Visa Lodged...All doc uploaded including form 80
28/01/2016: CO1 requesting for PCC & Medicals 
18/02/2016: PCC & Medicals uploaded
16/05/2016: CO2 Requested for form 1221 and submitted on the same day 
23/06/2016: CO3 asked for FORM 80 for some corrections,submitted on 24th june
XX/XX/2016: Grant 
XX/XX/2016: IED 

NO NEWS OR CONTACT AFTER THAT.


----------



## refat1993

refat1993 said:


> got my grant today..just a few mins ago


26/5/2016 PTE-A 90 listening, 86 speaking, 81 writing, 76 reading
31/5/2016 PTE-A 90 L, 90 S, 82 W, 85, R
8/6/2016 skill assessment done
8/6/2016 EOI lodged for job 2336
60 points (25 age, 15 qualification, 20 english)
22/6/2016 Invited for 189
22/6/2016 visa lodged
22/6 - 5/7 uploading documents (Police report malaysiaand egypt, my degree certficates, PTE, engineering assessment, medical, proof of change of name, new and old passports, form 1221 and 80, passport size photo
12/7/2016 Grant (thank god)
total time of 20 days


----------



## anujaus24

Hello,

I see that for ANZSCO code 2613* there is no invite for 65 pointer. Is the cutoff for 2613* changed this year? Is it now 70. Do we have anyone in this group in code 2613* with 65 points getting invite in July round (6th July). 

Can someone please help me understand what is pro rata invite, as 2613* is also pro rata this time it seems.

Thanks
Anuj


----------



## refat1993

anujaus24 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I see that for ANZSCO code 2613* there is no invite for 65 pointer. Is the cutoff for 2613* changed this year? Is it now 70. Do we have anyone in this group in code 2613* with 65 points getting invite in July round (6th July).
> 
> Can someone please help me understand what is pro rata invite, as 2613* is also pro rata this time it seems.
> 
> Thanks
> Anuj


pro rata are certain jobs that have a lot of applicants so they usually have a higher point for invitation like last year for pro rata were accounting and software engineer and so on they needed 65 and 70 points to get the invitation instead of the normal 60


----------



## anujaus24

Hi

In Skillselect they have mentioned the following ..what does this means

Due to high levels of demand, the below three occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year:

ICT Business and System Analysts
Software and Applications Programmers
Accountants.

Thanks
Anuj


----------



## refat1993

anujaus24 said:


> Hi
> 
> In Skillselect they have mentioned the following ..what does this means
> 
> Due to high levels of demand, the below three occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year:
> 
> ICT Business and System Analysts
> Software and Applications Programmers
> Accountants.
> 
> Thanks
> Anuj


you just have to check what the new cut off points they will be taking for example last year it was around 65 or 70 for accountants


----------



## abhi1986

*GSM reply*

hey everyone,
i sent an email to gsmallocated for the status of my application as it had been 80 days since visa lodge and I had uploaded all documents in advance. they replied as follows-
Dear Mr Sharma,

Thank you for your email.

This email confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.

i am still not able to understand is a case officer allocated or not, and if it has where is the case officer from.


Mechanical Engineer || 65 points || 233512 

17-03-2016 || Engineers Australia Cleared 
07-04-2016 || EOI Submitted (189) 
13-04-2016 || EOI Invite 
15-04-2016 || Visa Lodge all documents front...


----------



## thehuskyone

refat1993 said:


> got my grant today..just a few mins ago


That was very quick refat1993. When are you planning your move? and to which location?


----------



## refat1993

thehuskyone said:


> That was very quick refat1993. When are you planning your move? and to which location?



havent made up my mind yet, i wasnt expecting it to be this fast, i am currently doing my masters in malaysia. So i have to set up my priorities first. However, mostprobably in a month and i should be gonig to sunshine coast as i have a friend over there. From over there ill start thinking and searhing for jobs.

Hopefully you do get the grant soon


----------



## Satya S

refat1993 said:


> 26/5/2016 PTE-A 90 listening, 86 speaking, 81 writing, 76 reading
> 31/5/2016 PTE-A 90 L, 90 S, 82 W, 85, R
> 8/6/2016 skill assessment done
> 8/6/2016 EOI lodged for job 2336
> 60 points (25 age, 15 qualification, 20 english)
> 22/6/2016 Invited for 189
> 22/6/2016 visa lodged
> 22/6 - 5/7 uploading documents (Police report malaysiaand egypt, my degree certficates, PTE, engineering assessment, medical, proof of change of name, new and old passports, form 1221 and 80, passport size photo
> 12/7/2016 Grant (thank god)
> total time of 20 days



Congratulation 

--
Visa application - processing from GSM Brisbane (DIBP)
25 Dec 2015: EOI for 189 
21 Jan 2016: Invitation 189
22 Feb 2016: Visa lodged
28 Feb 2016: Medical
05 Mar 2016: Spouse Medical
18 Apr 2016: CO Contacted for additional information (Form 80, Spouce - English Proficiency and Qatar PCC) 
08 May 2016: Submitted the requested information 
XX July 2016: Waiting for Grant


----------



## refat1993

thehuskyone said:


> That was very quick refat1993. When are you planning your move? and to which location?


try to upload all ur docs ASAP, and u should get a direct grant fast, do not wait for co contact it really slows it down


----------



## dvinoth86

my 457 visa has been lodged by my employer on 5th July 2016. I want to apply for 189. Can I start with skill assessment and EOI while my 457 is still under processing?


----------



## thehuskyone

refat1993 said:


> try to upload all ur docs ASAP, and u should get a direct grant fast, do not wait for co contact it really slows it down


I have uploaded all possible docs that I could imagine. I see you have updated immitracker too... 

Sent from Oneplus One


----------



## refat1993

thehuskyone said:


> I have uploaded all possible docs that I could imagine. I see you have updated immitracker too...
> 
> Sent from Oneplus One


hopefully it would go fast as well..i was gonig to update it, but someone did it for me..good luck man


----------



## sudhanshu2211

refat1993 said:


> got my grant today..just a few mins ago


Congrats!


----------



## refat1993

thank you everyone...hopefully all of you guys get the grants soon  good luck everyone


----------



## Josephite

refat1993 said:


> thank you everyone...hopefully all of you guys get the grants soon  good luck everyone


Congrats,

Did u go for meds before lodging visa or afterwards?


----------



## Meissam

*International Travels*

Hi Guys,

I am in the process of submitting my visa application and confused a bit with Form 80. There is a question requesting to list down all international travels other than to Australia. I am currently working abroad and travel occasionally back to my home country to visit my family. Do I need to list down all those journeys as well? I am not sure if I can retrieve all the dates !!!!


----------



## refat1993

Josephite said:


> Congrats,
> 
> Did u go for meds before lodging visa or afterwards?


i went for medical 3 days after lodging the visa


----------



## refat1993

Meissam said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in the process of submitting my visa application and confused a bit with Form 80. There is a question requesting to list down all international travels other than to Australia. I am currently working abroad and travel occasionally back to my home country to visit my family. Do I need to list down all those journeys as well? I am not sure if I can retrieve all the dates !!!!


i had the same issue, i am studying abroad and every few months would travel back, i had to go through every passport and look at the stamps of entry and exit of each country. I had to fill two extra pages of additional documents


----------



## Meissam

refat1993 said:


> i had the same issue, i am studying abroad and every few months would travel back, i had to go through every passport and look at the stamps of entry and exit of each country. I had to fill two extra pages of additional documents




My Gosh. I will be arduous task as we have electronic system here and our passports are not being stamped while exiting or entering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sush1

3 Grants Reported today on Immitracker.
Congratulations to all


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Out of 71 total GRANT cases reported in myimmitracker, only 15 cases are from Brisbane

Ratio is not even one fourth..


----------



## kawal_547

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Out of 71 total GRANT cases reported in myimmitracker, only 15 cases are from Brisbane
> 
> Ratio is not even one fourth..


May be the team size at Brisbane is small and the allocation of cases to Brisbane team is also done accordingly.

Food for thought.

All the best.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## hswadali

Hi freinds, 

By God's Grace I have received grant today from Adelaide team. I would like to thanks all of you.

My timelines are:

19th Feb 2016: EOI Submitted for 263111
23rd March, 2016: Invitation
5th April, 2016: Lodged Visa
8th April, 2016: Undergone Medicals and Uploaded all the docs including PCC.
20th April, 2016: Received IMMI Commencement Mail
28th June, 2016: Employment Verified, My Manager received call from Australian AHC
12th July, 2016: Grant


----------



## indiedude

hswadali said:


> Hi freinds,
> 
> By God's Grace I have received grant today from Adelaide team. I would like to thanks all of you.
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> 19th Feb 2016: EOI Submitted for 263111
> 23rd March, 2016: Invitation
> 5th April, 2016: Lodged Visa
> 8th April, 2016: Undergone Medicals and Uploaded all the docs including PCC.
> 20th April, 2016: Received IMMI Commencement Mail
> 28th June, 2016: Employment Verified, My Manager received call from Australian AHC
> 12th July, 2016: Grant


Congratulations!! All the best for future. When are you planning to travel to Oz ?


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Congrats hswadali


----------



## hswadali

Thanks Self Employed


----------



## hswadali

Thanks friends.


----------



## Meissam

hswadali said:


> Hi freinds,
> 
> By God's Grace I have received grant today from Adelaide team. I would like to thanks all of you.
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> 19th Feb 2016: EOI Submitted for 263111
> 23rd March, 2016: Invitation
> 5th April, 2016: Lodged Visa
> 8th April, 2016: Undergone Medicals and Uploaded all the docs including PCC.
> 20th April, 2016: Received IMMI Commencement Mail
> 28th June, 2016: Employment Verified, My Manager received call from Australian AHC
> 12th July, 2016: Grant




Congrats mate. Did dibp verify all your employment or just the current one? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hswadali

indiedude said:


> Congratulations!! All the best for future. When are you planning to travel to Oz ?


It is not planned yet.


----------



## Shaivi

Hope that number of grants will be increased


----------



## kamalendra

wake up Brisbane team,,, give some happiness to ppl waiting


----------



## raghesh

How long it will take to get the grant after Employment Verification?


______________________________________________
ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer) 
ACS approved : 29 February 2016
Total Points : 65
EOI invitation: 09 Mar 2016
Visa Lodged : 4 April 2016
CO contact: 9 April 2016 - Adelaide
Last document updated: 24 April 2016
Contacted DIBP: 22 June 2016
Employment Verification: 12 July 2016
Grant: ?


----------



## Abhi6060

I just called my company's HR. They received a call from Australian high commission buy continued for 11 seconds and disconnected on July 7th. They didn't call again. What could be the possibility now?


----------



## jairichi

dvinoth86 said:


> my 457 visa has been lodged by my employer on 5th July 2016. I want to apply for 189. Can I start with skill assessment and EOI while my 457 is still under processing?


Yes.


----------



## ManishS

*Application Status "Received" Not "Application Received"*

Hi All,

I have paid the visa fees and uploaded my documents on 25-June. My status is Received since then not Application Received as other members have mentioned in the group. I can see "Submit Application"button at the bottom. Am I supposed to do something or my application is received by the DIBP and they will assess it? 

Many thanks for your answers in advance


----------



## jairichi

ManishS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have paid the visa fees and uploaded my documents on 25-June. My status is Received since then not Application Received as other members have mentioned in the group. I can see "Submit Application"button at the bottom. Am I supposed to do something or my application is received by the DIBP and they will assess it?
> 
> Many thanks for your answers in advance


You are all fine. Now sit back and relax.


----------



## anurag.gupta81

raghesh said:


> How long it will take to get the grant after Employment Verification?
> 
> 
> ______________________________________________
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS approved : 29 February 2016
> Total Points : 65
> EOI invitation: 09 Mar 2016
> Visa Lodged : 4 April 2016
> CO contact: 9 April 2016 - Adelaide
> Last document updated: 24 April 2016
> Contacted DIBP: 22 June 2016
> Employment Verification: 12 July 2016
> Grant: ?


For me it took 1 month. but can vary


----------



## DelhiBoy

hswadali said:


> Hi freinds,
> 
> By God's Grace I have received grant today from Adelaide team. I would like to thanks all of you.
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> 19th Feb 2016: EOI Submitted for 263111
> 23rd March, 2016: Invitation
> 5th April, 2016: Lodged Visa
> 8th April, 2016: Undergone Medicals and Uploaded all the docs including PCC.
> 20th April, 2016: Received IMMI Commencement Mail
> 28th June, 2016: Employment Verified, My Manager received call from Australian AHC
> 12th July, 2016: Grant


Congrats hswadali, 

did you submitted form 80 and form 1221 as well when u uploaded all the docs.? Also can u plz elaborate what all documents you submitted from your end


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

Hi Guys, 
I m new in this thread
Below is my timeline. Any idea what's going on with my case..No employment verification yet.CO from Adelaide. I & my wife have PCC from india Electrical Engineer 12/01/2016: 189 Visa Lodged...All doc uploaded including form 80 28/01/2016: CO1 requesting for PCC & Medicals 18/02/2016: PCC & Medicals uploaded 16/05/2016: CO2 Requested for form 1221 and submitted on the same day 23/06/2016: CO3 asked for FORM 80 for some corrections,submitted on 24th june XX/XX/2016: Grant XX/XX/2016: IED NO NEWS OR CONTACT AFTER THAT.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suewonder

Abhi6060 said:


> I just called my company's HR. They received a call from Australian high commission buy continued for 11 seconds and disconnected on July 7th. They didn't call again. What could be the possibility now?


In my case, they called next day to my HR as he was absent.As per I know they will contact again.
best of lucks.....


----------



## suewonder

refat1993 said:


> got my grant today..just a few mins ago


congrats mate.


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

Any visa grant for an Electrical engineer in the past months???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suewonder

Meissam said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in the process of submitting my visa application and confused a bit with Form 80. There is a question requesting to list down all international travels other than to Australia. I am currently working abroad and travel occasionally back to my home country to visit my family. Do I need to list down all those journeys as well? I am not sure if I can retrieve all the dates !!!!


you can check your passport stamp page where you will get airport entry & exit date . I hope it will help you.


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

refat1993 said:


> got my grant today..just a few mins ago




Congrats mate..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinitvink

Prash2533 said:


> You can do it both ways. However it is always better to upload them firsthand when you upload all documents.


Thanks for your reply. I have got the PCC certifcate today. I need help on what is required to obtain medical certificate. I am applying from Pune, India and read that it requires some online medical documents too . Kindly suggest on this


----------



## suewonder

hswadali said:


> Hi freinds,
> 
> By God's Grace I have received grant today from Adelaide team. I would like to thanks all of you.
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> 19th Feb 2016: EOI Submitted for 263111
> 23rd March, 2016: Invitation
> 5th April, 2016: Lodged Visa
> 8th April, 2016: Undergone Medicals and Uploaded all the docs including PCC.
> 20th April, 2016: Received IMMI Commencement Mail
> 28th June, 2016: Employment Verified, My Manager received call from Australian AHC
> 12th July, 2016: Grant


congrats,hswadali


----------



## aussieby2016

vinitvink said:


> Thanks for your reply. I have got the PCC certifcate today. I need help on what is required to obtain medical certificate. I am applying from Pune, India and read that it requires some online medical documents too . Kindly suggest on this


for medicals, you just need to undergo medicals at any of the hospitals mentioned in DIBP's website.....on successful completion of your medicals, the hospital shall upload your result which after verification by DIBP shall be cleared....no medical certificate is required like PCC in case of medicals......


----------



## vinitvink

aussieby2016 said:


> for medicals, you just need to undergo medicals at any of the hospitals mentioned in DIBP's website.....on successful completion of your medicals, the hospital shall upload your result which after verification by DIBP shall be cleared....no medical certificate is required like PCC in case of medicals......


Thanks. I have just inquired on this with hospitals and they said they require the emedical referral letter- HAP Id for the test. I have not yet applied for visa, so how do i get this ID.
Please suggest


----------



## zeeshan355

hswadali said:


> Hi freinds,
> 
> By God's Grace I have received grant today from Adelaide team. I would like to thanks all of you.
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> 19th Feb 2016: EOI Submitted for 263111
> 23rd March, 2016: Invitation
> 5th April, 2016: Lodged Visa
> 8th April, 2016: Undergone Medicals and Uploaded all the docs including PCC.
> 20th April, 2016: Received IMMI Commencement Mail
> 28th June, 2016: Employment Verified, My Manager received call from Australian AHC
> 12th July, 2016: Grant


Congrats dude... Enjoy !!!lane:lane:lane:


----------



## jairichi

vinitvink said:


> Thanks. I have just inquired on this with hospitals and they said they require the emedical referral letter- HAP Id for the test. I have not yet applied for visa, so how do i get this ID.
> Please suggest


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations


----------



## kawal_547

raghesh said:


> How long it will take to get the grant after Employment Verification?
> 
> 
> ______________________________________________
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS approved : 29 February 2016
> Total Points : 65
> EOI invitation: 09 Mar 2016
> Visa Lodged : 4 April 2016
> CO contact: 9 April 2016 - Adelaide
> Last document updated: 24 April 2016
> Contacted DIBP: 22 June 2016
> Employment Verification: 12 July 2016
> Grant: ?


Varies case to case

For few it's few days....for few months

See my timeline 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

vinitvink said:


> Thanks. I have just inquired on this with hospitals and they said they require the emedical referral letter- HAP Id for the test. I have not yet applied for visa, so how do i get this ID.
> Please suggest


after logging into your immi account, you shall see an option on the left bottom screen stating "View health assessment".....click on that then follow the steps to generate HAP ID and then take print out of the sheet by logging into emedical and take that sheet to hospital with your passport to undergo your tests....use the link below to login to your emedical account.....
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

all the best for your grant.........


----------



## chopsumbongw

*Is Job Verification Mandatory*

Hi Guys,

My CO contacted me once on 23rd May for a Colored Passport Copy instead of the attested B/W copy i had uploaded, which i complied the following day and I did click on the notify CO button.

My total work experience is less than 3 years after ACS deduction so i did not claimed any points for it. Would DIBP still run through job verification??

My current employer who does not want me to leave, has tried everything from a promotion to a substantial raise both of which I have gracefully declined as i have made my mind up to leave post AUS GRANT. If i accept the same it would increase my gratuity and paid leaves which I think is unethical as I intend to leave anyway. 

But nowadays he seems very calm about the topic even though a replacement has not been selected and I am worried he may try to stall the process by not responding to the verification email. I did ask him today but he says no one has contacted him.

Looking forward to your opinions.

Cheers.


----------



## elecengr

hi gaurav

i m trying to prepare cdr for electrical eng. can u guide me with it pls.
thanks


----------



## kkadenge

kawal_547 said:


> Varies case to case
> 
> For few it's few days....for few months
> 
> See my timeline
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


i also wonder how long it takes to get a grant after employment verification
--------------------------------------------
Computer network and system engineer 263111
FEB 2016 IELTS :S7 R9 L8.5 W7.5 
7 Mar 16 EOI SUBMITTED 65 POINTS
9 MAR 16 INVITED TO APPLY 
2 APRIL 16 APPLICATION LODGED
17 APRIL 16 CO CONTACTED REQUESTING FURTHER DOCS: ADELAIDE
18 APRIL INFO PROVIDED 
17 MAY CO REQUESTED FURTHER INFO
17 MAY INFO PROVIDED
07 JUNE 16 EMPLOYMENT VERIFICATION BY AHC ZIM 
XX XX XX GRANT :fingerscrossed::juggle:


----------



## andreyx108b

kkadenge said:


> i also wonder how long it takes to get a grant after employment verification
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> 
> Computer network and system engineer 263111
> 
> FEB 2016 IELTS :S7 R9 L8.5 W7.5
> 
> 7 Mar 16 EOI SUBMITTED 65 POINTS
> 
> 9 MAR 16 INVITED TO APPLY
> 
> 2 APRIL 16 APPLICATION LODGED
> 
> 17 APRIL 16 CO CONTACTED REQUESTING FURTHER DOCS: ADELAIDE
> 
> 18 APRIL INFO PROVIDED
> 
> 17 MAY CO REQUESTED FURTHER INFO
> 
> 17 MAY INFO PROVIDED
> 
> 07 JUNE 16 EMPLOYMENT VERIFICATION BY AHC ZIM
> 
> XX XX XX GRANT :fingerscrossed::juggle:




There are a lot stats on it... ) you xan check.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaivi

raghesh said:


> How long it will take to get the grant after Employment Verification?
> 
> 
> ______________________________________________
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS approved : 29 February 2016
> Total Points : 65
> EOI invitation: 09 Mar 2016
> Visa Lodged : 4 April 2016
> CO contact: 9 April 2016 - Adelaide
> Last document updated: 24 April 2016
> Contacted DIBP: 22 June 2016
> Employment Verification: 12 July 2016
> Grant: ?


Dour employment verification done on 22/6 
No co contact
No news yet


----------



## Migindian

I am planning to go for medicals and check my result before i lodge visa.

1. How would i get to know my result before they upload it through eHealth system ? 
2.Should i go for general health check up to make sure everything is clear and then go for eHealth check?

I haven't done any health check for more than 6 years or so. I'm 31 yr old male from chennai and i've 53 days left to lodge visa.

Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Thats fine..

It has changed for all form application received to just 'Received"





ManishS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have paid the visa fees and uploaded my documents on 25-June. My status is Received since then not Application Received as other members have mentioned in the group. I can see "Submit Application"button at the bottom. Am I supposed to do something or my application is received by the DIBP and they will assess it?
> 
> Many thanks for your answers in advance


----------



## vikaschandra

chopsumbongw said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My CO contacted me once on 23rd May for a Colored Passport Copy instead of the attested B/W copy i had uploaded, which i complied the following day and I did click on the notify CO button.
> 
> My total work experience is less than 3 years after ACS deduction so i did not claimed any points for it. Would DIBP still run through job verification??
> 
> My current employer who does not want me to leave, has tried everything from a promotion to a substantial raise both of which I have gracefully declined as i have made my mind up to leave post AUS GRANT. If i accept the same it would increase my gratuity and paid leaves which I think is unethical as I intend to leave anyway.
> 
> But nowadays he seems very calm about the topic even though a replacement has not been selected and I am worried he may try to stall the process by not responding to the verification email. I did ask him today but he says no one has contacted him.
> 
> Looking forward to your opinions.
> 
> Cheers.


If you have not claimed points for employment it is highly unlikely that any verification would happen. With my personal experience i can say thay itnwould not happen.


----------



## jairichi

Migindian said:


> I am planning to go for medicals and check my result before i lodge visa.
> 
> 1. How would i get to know my result before they upload it through eHealth system ?
> 2.Should i go for general health check up to make sure everything is clear and then go for eHealth check?
> 
> I haven't done any health check for more than 6 years or so. I'm 31 yr old male from chennai and i've 53 days left to lodge visa.
> 
> Please advise. Thanks!


1. Sometimes (very rarely) the clinic will let you know that you have cleared medicals. If they do not disclose it to you then you can check on immiaccount to see whether you have cleared medicals after they have uploaded it in system.
2. Not required to go for general health check.


----------



## Deeps2016

hswadali said:


> Hi freinds,
> 
> By God's Grace I have received grant today from Adelaide team. I would like to thanks all of you.
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> 19th Feb 2016: EOI Submitted for 263111
> 23rd March, 2016: Invitation
> 5th April, 2016: Lodged Visa
> 8th April, 2016: Undergone Medicals and Uploaded all the docs including PCC.
> 20th April, 2016: Received IMMI Commencement Mail
> 28th June, 2016: Employment Verified, My Manager received call from Australian AHC
> 12th July, 2016: Grant




Congrats and all the best for your future endeavors..


----------



## aussieby2016

Migindian said:


> I am planning to go for medicals and check my result before i lodge visa.
> 
> 1. How would i get to know my result before they upload it through eHealth system ?
> 2.Should i go for general health check up to make sure everything is clear and then go for eHealth check?
> 
> I haven't done any health check for more than 6 years or so. I'm 31 yr old male from chennai and i've 53 days left to lodge visa.
> 
> Please advise. Thanks!


You cant get to know....only once your results are reviewed by dibp or its consultant do you get to know about your results....
Yes you can go for a health checkup...go for a chest xray for tb check and a blood and urine test.....if all ok and no tb history, hopefully you should clear it....all the best....


----------



## Saisakahi

Hello All,

Can some let me know how the employment verification works? I worked for 2 Indian MNC now how will they verify the details. Moreover I have not provided then any contact details of my manager ? Whom will they call for verification? I have not forge any information


----------



## Prash2533

Saisakahi said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Can some let me know how the employment verification works? I worked for 2 Indian MNC now how will they verify the details. Moreover I have not provided then any contact details of my manager ? Whom will they call for verification? I have not forge any information


They can call you, your manager and your HR department. Finding numbers is not a tough task on google for MNC's


----------



## vikaschandra

aussieby2016 said:


> You cant get to know....only once your results are reviewed by dibp or its consultant do you get to know about your results....
> Yes you can go for a health checkup...go for a chest xray for tb check and a blood and urine test.....if all ok and no tb history, hopefully you should clear it....all the best....



All that can be known about medicals is the status (completed, examination in progress or referred) all this status can be seen on immiaccount or eMedical Client


----------



## Abhi6060

Hi Vikas or Jai...
I just called my company's HR. They received a call from Australian high commission but continued for 11 seconds and disconnected on July 7th. They didn't call again. What could be the possibility now?
Though I expect another attempt, but is it possible to get my visa granted as the next step, already tired of waiting for 4 months.


----------



## vikaschandra

Abhi6060 said:


> Hi Vikas or Jai...
> I just called my company's HR. They received a call from Australian high commission but continued for 11 seconds and disconnected on July 7th. They didn't call again. What could be the possibility now?
> Though I expect another attempt, but is it possible to get my visa granted as the next step, already tired of waiting for 4 months.


Either could be possible they might call again or make the decision based on the current available evidences. Just wait and watch


----------



## zeeshan355

kkadenge said:


> i also wonder how long it takes to get a grant after employment verification
> --------------------------------------------
> Computer network and system engineer 263111
> FEB 2016 IELTS :S7 R9 L8.5 W7.5
> 7 Mar 16 EOI SUBMITTED 65 POINTS
> 9 MAR 16 INVITED TO APPLY
> 2 APRIL 16 APPLICATION LODGED
> 17 APRIL 16 CO CONTACTED REQUESTING FURTHER DOCS: ADELAIDE
> 18 APRIL INFO PROVIDED
> 17 MAY CO REQUESTED FURTHER INFO
> 17 MAY INFO PROVIDED
> 07 JUNE 16 EMPLOYMENT VERIFICATION BY AHC ZIM
> XX XX XX GRANT :fingerscrossed::juggle:



IT varies from 5 days to 60 days....
i got my verification call on 10th may and received grant on 5th july 2016....:second:
:second::second::second:


----------



## zeeshan355

chopsumbongw said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My CO contacted me once on 23rd May for a Colored Passport Copy instead of the attested B/W copy i had uploaded, which i complied the following day and I did click on the notify CO button.
> 
> My total work experience is less than 3 years after ACS deduction so i did not claimed any points for it. Would DIBP still run through job verification??
> 
> My current employer who does not want me to leave, has tried everything from a promotion to a substantial raise both of which I have gracefully declined as i have made my mind up to leave post AUS GRANT. If i accept the same it would increase my gratuity and paid leaves which I think is unethical as I intend to leave anyway.
> 
> But nowadays he seems very calm about the topic even though a replacement has not been selected and I am worried he may try to stall the process by not responding to the verification email. I did ask him today but he says no one has contacted him.
> 
> Looking forward to your opinions.
> 
> Cheers.


Always remember, there is a replacement for all... company never closes if one leaves... 
specially in gulf countries, trend is managers once they get alternate option, will discard the old employee...
u should not have opened the can of worms... which may create problems for u.... as u now need to make some savings before u get settled in Australia, so better b careful...


----------



## chopsumbongw

zeeshan355 said:


> Always remember, there is a replacement for all... company never closes if one leaves...
> specially in gulf countries, trend is managers once they get alternate option, will discard the old employee...
> u should not have opened the can of worms... which may create problems for u.... as u now need to make some savings before u get settled in Australia, so better b careful...


Hi Zeeshan,

I do completely agree with you. I was the first employee of the company which is still relatively young, I used to freelance for the primary stakeholder who also got me into the company at the time of its inception some 4 years ago. I have kept an open book with them about future plans as far as they know I plan to leave to pursue my masters degree and PR will just make it cheaper and less complicated which is fact. 

I have been preparing myself for the last 3 years and my nest egg should suffice till I can find a job. Since I had to get the reference letters from the management in a specific format, I had to tell them the reason.

I just hope there isn't an employee verification. 

All this waiting is stressful and depressing. Sometimes it is hard to see the brighter side of when your bags are packed and you are ready to go. lane:

It was nice to see 5 grants today but it is pretty depressing to see the haphazard way in which DIBP picks up applications to be processed. June applicants with are being prioritized while a bucket load of prior applicants are ignored.

Good Luck to US all... 
And congrats to the Lucky ones who received a GRANT... Your journey has begun...


----------



## pkhedkar07

Hi All,
Its been 22 days I have submitted the application and paid the fees. Have uploaded most of the documents and yet to grlet my wife pcc. No CO has been assigned yet and neithee got any email.

Is there any contact email I can reach out to? 

How long it usually takes to get a CO assigned?

The deadline mentioned to lodge applcation is 24 July... does it mean I have to furnish all documents by this date? Or it is just for submititng application and paying fees?


----------



## Saisakahi

I understand if they call my HR becoz they can verify if I worked in tht company. My manager is not aware if I have applied for PR more over the recommended letter submitted by me doesn't have their contact info. In this case how do hey validate ?


----------



## jairichi

pkhedkar07 said:


> Hi All,
> Its been 22 days I have submitted the application and paid the fees. Have uploaded most of the documents and yet to grlet my wife pcc. No CO has been assigned yet and neithee got any email.
> 
> Is there any contact email I can reach out to?
> 
> How long it usually takes to get a CO assigned?
> 
> The deadline mentioned to lodge applcation is 24 July... does it mean I have to furnish all documents by this date? Or it is just for submititng application and paying fees?


As long as you lodged your visa application and paid fees you are fine. There is no set date for CO to be assigned. Once you get your wife's PCC do upload it immediately.


----------



## icandoit124

Hi all,

How long it takes normally to get the invite if you have 60pts ?
Just cleared pte with 10pts to reach 60.

and for 65, if I add my wife assessment and english


----------



## pranaykatta

Hi All I am glad to share that I and my received the grant today  . Please find my timeline below:

EOI Invitation - 26-Apr-2016
Application Submitted - 11-May-2016
CO assigned - Anna Adelaide 24-May-2016
Doc Requested - Engineering Transcripts 24-May-2016
Doc Submitted - 24-May-2016
No Employment Verification
Grant - 13-Jul-2016
First Entry Date - 22-May-2016


Application Submitted - 11th May 2016
CO contacted and 1 doc requested - 24th May 2016
Document submitted - 24th May 2016


----------



## icandoit124

Congrats. With how much points u applied ? And how long it takes if I apply with 60 and 65(with wife score )


----------



## andreyx108b

pranaykatta said:


> Hi All I am glad to share that I and my received the grant today  . Please find my timeline below:
> 
> EOI Invitation - 26-Apr-2016
> Application Submitted - 11-May-2016
> CO assigned - Anna Adelaide 24-May-2016
> Doc Requested - Engineering Transcripts 24-May-2016
> Doc Submitted - 24-May-2016
> No Employment Verification
> Grant - 13-Jul-2016
> First Entry Date - 22-May-2016
> 
> 
> Application Submitted - 11th May 2016
> CO contacted and 1 doc requested - 24th May 2016
> Document submitted - 24th May 2016




Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zephyrus111

Hi all....
I have submitted EOI on 6/7/16 with 60pts nominating civil engineer occupation. When can I expect an invitation ???


----------



## sudhanshu2211

pranaykatta said:


> Hi All I am glad to share that I and my received the grant today  . Please find my timeline below:
> 
> EOI Invitation - 26-Apr-2016
> Application Submitted - 11-May-2016
> CO assigned - Anna Adelaide 24-May-2016
> Doc Requested - Engineering Transcripts 24-May-2016
> Doc Submitted - 24-May-2016
> No Employment Verification
> Grant - 13-Jul-2016
> First Entry Date - 22-May-2016
> 
> 
> Application Submitted - 11th May 2016
> CO contacted and 1 doc requested - 24th May 2016
> Document submitted - 24th May 2016


Congrats!


----------



## Tea&Coffee

pranaykatta said:


> Hi All I am glad to share that I and my received the grant today  . Please find my timeline below:
> 
> EOI Invitation - 26-Apr-2016
> Application Submitted - 11-May-2016
> CO assigned - Anna Adelaide 24-May-2016
> Doc Requested - Engineering Transcripts 24-May-2016
> Doc Submitted - 24-May-2016
> No Employment Verification
> Grant - 13-Jul-2016
> First Entry Date - 22-May-2016
> 
> 
> Application Submitted - 11th May 2016
> CO contacted and 1 doc requested - 24th May 2016
> Document submitted - 24th May 2016


Hi Pranaykatta,
Happy to see your Grant..............Congratulations!
We talk before also. I submitted my Application on 26 May and Co named Anna from Adelaide contacted me on 21 June for forms 80 and 1221. 
Your Grant rise hope to me to get our golden email soon!
Keep updating and all the best for your future!


----------



## Tea&Coffee

sudhanshu2211 said:


> Congrats!


Hi there,
Co contact from Adelaide or Brisbane? Any name?


----------



## Prash2533

icandoit124 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> How long it takes normally to get the invite if you have 60pts ?
> Just cleared pte with 10pts to reach 60.
> 
> and for 65, if I add my wife assessment and english


65 points will always have an edge over 60 for invite. Rest it depends on your ANZCO code as well.


----------



## kapoor.neha

pranaykatta said:


> Hi All I am glad to share that I and my received the grant today  . Please find my timeline below:
> 
> EOI Invitation - 26-Apr-2016
> Application Submitted - 11-May-2016
> CO assigned - Anna Adelaide 24-May-2016
> Doc Requested - Engineering Transcripts 24-May-2016
> Doc Submitted - 24-May-2016
> No Employment Verification
> Grant - 13-Jul-2016
> First Entry Date - 22-May-2016
> 
> 
> Application Submitted - 11th May 2016
> CO contacted and 1 doc requested - 24th May 2016
> Document submitted - 24th May 2016


Congratulations Pranay for the grant and even my CO is Anna from Adelaide. the last mail I received from them was on 11th April 2016 asking to provide form 1221 and 80 and post that I have heard nothing. Just that my hr told me that they received a call from Australian High Commission enquiring about me. I dont know when will I receive my grant..


----------



## sudhanshu2211

Tea&Coffee said:


> Hi there,
> Co contact from Adelaide or Brisbane? Any name?


adelaide.
Sent to message, plz check it


----------



## nishantb

Hi Members, 

I have been following up this thread and it's quite helpful. I am trying to add my details


----------



## nishantb

Hi Members,
I have been following this thread for some time & its extremely helpful. I have recently registered on this site so it would take some time before I can update my visa dates on my signature. 

Till then, FYI, my visa was lodged on 6th Jan & the employer verification happened yesterday. Hoping for the grant soon - GSM Adelaide


----------



## pras07

nishantb said:


> Hi Members,
> I have been following this thread for some time & its extremely helpful. I have recently registered on this site so it would take some time before I can update my visa dates on my signature.
> 
> Till then, FYI, my visa was lodged on 6th Jan & the employer verification happened yesterday. Hoping for the grant soon - GSM Adelaide


What occupation Nishant? Can you please post your timeline?


----------



## pranaykatta

Tea&Coffee said:


> Hi Pranaykatta,
> 
> Happy to see your Grant..............Congratulations!
> 
> We talk before also. I submitted my Application on 26 May and Co named Anna from Adelaide contacted me on 21 June for forms 80 and 1221.
> 
> Your Grant rise hope to me to get our golden email soon!
> 
> Keep updating and all the best for your future!




Yeah we did speak before Hey you will get it soon - no need to follow up just give them sometime you will get it. My CO is same as you anna from Adelaide


----------



## nishantb

Analyst Programmer


----------



## aimaustralia

How to know the name of CO , where is it mentioned?


----------



## pranaykatta

aimaustralia said:


> How to know the name of CO , where is it mentioned?




In the GSM allocated email signature has it both name and badge number


----------



## Prash2533

pranaykatta said:


> Hi All I am glad to share that I and my received the grant today  . Please find my timeline below:
> 
> EOI Invitation - 26-Apr-2016
> Application Submitted - 11-May-2016
> CO assigned - Anna Adelaide 24-May-2016
> Doc Requested - Engineering Transcripts 24-May-2016
> Doc Submitted - 24-May-2016
> No Employment Verification
> Grant - 13-Jul-2016
> First Entry Date - 22-May-2016
> 
> 
> Application Submitted - 11th May 2016
> CO contacted and 1 doc requested - 24th May 2016
> Document submitted - 24th May 2016


Congrats buddy.... Your wait was for 2 months only... I assume your IED will be 22/05/2017


----------



## pranaykatta

Prash2533 said:


> Congrats buddy.... Your wait was for 2 months only... I assume your IED will be 22/05/2017




Oh yeah sorry for the type IED is 22-May-2017


----------



## Prash2533

aimaustralia said:


> How to know the name of CO , where is it mentioned?


You can get to know it only if you receive an email from GSM. Can you share your timelines please.


----------



## vikaschandra

pranaykatta said:


> Hi All I am glad to share that I and my received the grant today  . Please find my timeline below:
> 
> EOI Invitation - 26-Apr-2016
> Application Submitted - 11-May-2016
> CO assigned - Anna Adelaide 24-May-2016
> Doc Requested - Engineering Transcripts 24-May-2016
> Doc Submitted - 24-May-2016
> No Employment Verification
> Grant - 13-Jul-2016
> First Entry Date - 22-May-2016
> 
> 
> Application Submitted - 11th May 2016
> CO contacted and 1 doc requested - 24th May 2016
> Document submitted - 24th May 2016


Congratulations Pranay


----------



## Shaivi

pranaykatta said:


> Hi All I am glad to share that I and my received the grant today  . Please find my timeline below:
> 
> EOI Invitation - 26-Apr-2016
> Application Submitted - 11-May-2016
> CO assigned - Anna Adelaide 24-May-2016
> Doc Requested - Engineering Transcripts 24-May-2016
> Doc Submitted - 24-May-2016
> No Employment Verification
> Grant - 13-Jul-2016
> First Entry Date - 22-May-2016
> 
> 
> Application Submitted - 11th May 2016
> CO contacted and 1 doc requested - 24th May 2016
> Document submitted - 24th May 2016


Is your nationality indian??


----------



## pranaykatta

Shaivi said:


> Is your nationality indian??




Yes I am an Indian


----------



## aimaustralia

pranaykatta said:


> In the GSM allocated email signature has it both name and badge number


Thanks, so it is CO name at the bottom of email.


----------



## RSK1976

Hello Experts,
Called DIBP now and enquired the status of my visa. I lodged the application on 26 Feb 2016. REceived a call from AHC Delhi on 15 June and didnt receive any mails from CO till date. The status also remains same for my application. My employer didnt receive any calls yet. Today after validating my details the person responded that my application in is CO's review.CO has to make the decision and as of now no documents is required from me. But he said he wont be able to commit any dates at the same time.My current supervisor is getting changed as part of Organization change. I intimated the DIBP person about this. He replied me that he will send a note about it to my CO.
In that case what are the documents I need to send? Is it through mail or any forms to be filled up? will this drag my process more?If there is any mail id to notify please share.

ANZCODE:261311 Analyst Programmer.


----------



## nishantb

Hi Members,
below are my details

Visa 189 ANZSCO Code: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)

ACS : 12 Nov 2015
PTE : 13 Dec 2015 (Score:90) 
EOI submitted: 14 Dec 2015 ( 65 pts )
Invite: 18 Dec 2015
Visa lodged : 6 Jan 2016
CO 1st contact: 20 Jan 2016 (PCC, Medical)
PCC:8 Feb 2016
Medicals Cleared: 20 Feb 2016
CO 2nd contact : 2 Mar 2016 (Spouse's English)
Grant: Waiting...
IEM: Waiting...


----------



## aimaustralia

Prash2533 said:


> You can get to know it only if you receive an email from GSM. Can you share your timelines please.


I applied visa on June 1 , got email from GSM assigned on July 5 , replied back on July 9 and pressed Information provided button.


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

sudhanshu2211 said:


> Congrats!




Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jahanzeb84

aimaustralia said:


> I applied visa on June 1 , got email from GSM assigned on July 5 , replied back on July 9 and pressed Information provided button.


What was the email about?


----------



## ashjoh

*PR awaited*

Hi,

I am a telecommunication engineer and I have applied for skilled independent visa (189)

IELTS score - 60
EOI submitted - 19 April 2016
EOI Invite - 11 May 2016
Visa lodge - 17 May 2016
Medical - 21 May 2016
Grant - Still Awaited

Can you please tell me how much time it will take further to get Visa?

Regards
Ashish Johar


----------



## pranaykatta

aimaustralia said:


> Thanks, so it is CO name at the bottom of email.




Yes


----------



## gvbrin

ashjoh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a telecommunication engineer and I have applied for skilled independent visa (189)
> 
> IELTS score - 60
> EOI submitted - 19 April 2016
> EOI Invite - 11 May 2016
> Visa lodge - 17 May 2016
> Medical - 21 May 2016
> Grant - Still Awaited
> 
> Can you please tell me how much time it will take further to get Visa?
> 
> Regards
> Ashish Johar


Hi Ashish,

Can you please share me the EA approved sample CDR for Telecommunication Enginner.

Thanks
Vijay


----------



## Tea&Coffee

ashjoh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a telecommunication engineer and I have applied for skilled independent visa (189)
> 
> IELTS score - 60
> EOI submitted - 19 April 2016
> EOI Invite - 11 May 2016
> Visa lodge - 17 May 2016
> Medical - 21 May 2016
> Grant - Still Awaited
> 
> Can you please tell me how much time it will take further to get Visa?
> 
> Regards
> Ashish Johar


Any contact from CO?


----------



## panks_777

By the grace of GOD and almighty me and my wife got grant today. Thanks everyone for their support as it was a long journey throughout and finally we are happy


----------



## Sush1

Congrats Buddy



pranaykatta said:


> Hi All I am glad to share that I and my received the grant today  . Please find my timeline below:
> 
> EOI Invitation - 26-Apr-2016
> Application Submitted - 11-May-2016
> CO assigned - Anna Adelaide 24-May-2016
> Doc Requested - Engineering Transcripts 24-May-2016
> Doc Submitted - 24-May-2016
> No Employment Verification
> Grant - 13-Jul-2016
> First Entry Date - 22-May-2016
> 
> 
> Application Submitted - 11th May 2016
> CO contacted and 1 doc requested - 24th May 2016
> Document submitted - 24th May 2016


----------



## icandoit124

OMG very scary ! I just got 60pts by clearing pte and may ask my wife to add 5pts to me and planning to start my process. I think my anz code also fall into this . 

It's been long wait then ? Huh


----------



## Moneyjheeta

panks_777 said:


> By the grace of GOD and almighty me and my wife got grant today. Thanks everyone for their support as it was a long journey throughout and finally we are happy


Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

kapoor.neha said:


> Congratulations Pranay for the grant and even my CO is Anna from Adelaide. the last mail I received from them was on 11th April 2016 asking to provide form 1221 and 80 and post that I have heard nothing. Just that my hr told me that they received a call from Australian High Commission enquiring about me. I dont know when will I receive my grant..



Hai Neha.Kapoor, I too had my CO contact on 11th April and lodged my visa application 3days before you. Almost similar timelines.
When was your Employer contacted by the Australian high commission ?


----------



## panks_777

Moneyjheeta said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Thanks mate!


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Congrats Pranay katta and Panks, all the best for your future in Aus.


----------



## nishantb

panks_777 said:


> Thanks mate!


Congrats Panks


----------



## panks_777

Thank you all for your wishes.


----------



## kapoor.neha

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Hai Neha.Kapoor, I too had my CO contact on 11th April and lodged my visa application 3days before you. Almost similar timelines.
> When was your Employer contacted by the Australian high commission ?


Hi

My Hr was contacted on 27th or 28th June 2016.


----------



## ashjoh

Tea&Coffee said:


> Any contact from CO?


Yes she asked for notary certified passport copies.


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



panks_777 said:


> By the grace of GOD and almighty me and my wife got grant today. Thanks everyone for their support as it was a long journey throughout and finally we are happy


----------



## Shaivi

panks_777 said:


> By the grace of GOD and almighty me and my wife got grant today. Thanks everyone for their support as it was a long journey throughout and finally we are happy


Congrates .kindly share your timeline


----------



## gvbrin

ashjoh said:


> Tea&Coffee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any contact from CO?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she asked for notary certified passport copies.
Click to expand...

Hi Asish,

can you please share me sample CDR for telecom Engg.

Thanks
Vijay


----------



## cutetiramisu

*Happy to Join the Family*

Good day everyone,

I'll be soon joining the community of Expat Australia.
But I'm only at the beginning stage of applying the 189 Subclass GSM.

The beginning stage which I believe is English Test + Skill Assessment.
After 2 weeks of reading posts about Australia Migration, I have a rough idea of how the process should go.

But still need the experts' help in details.

I'm stuck with the Vetassess address to write the reference letter to.
My employer needs the mailing address of the addressee.
I have found the address of their offices in Melbourne and Perth but I do not know who to attention to letter to.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## goaustralianow

pranaykatta said:


> Hi All I am glad to share that I and my received the grant today  . Please find my timeline below:
> 
> EOI Invitation - 26-Apr-2016
> Application Submitted - 11-May-2016
> CO assigned - Anna Adelaide 24-May-2016
> Doc Requested - Engineering Transcripts 24-May-2016
> Doc Submitted - 24-May-2016
> No Employment Verification
> Grant - 13-Jul-2016
> First Entry Date - 22-May-2016
> 
> 
> Application Submitted - 11th May 2016
> CO contacted and 1 doc requested - 24th May 2016
> Document submitted - 24th May 2016


Congrats Mate


----------



## panks_777

Shaivi said:


> Congrates .kindly share your timeline


Thanks!!. here it is..


----------



## Meissam

ashjoh said:


> Yes she asked for notary certified passport copies.




Notary certified copy of passport!!! 
Is that required normally or just a scan copy of passport should suffice? Anyone's else experience is appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sahiledge

Hello guys
Immense pleasure to share the news that I and my wife got the grant today at 11:16 AM. 
Another civil engineer who's got the grant. 
It was great way to keep the patience till this moment because of all other members.
All the best to those who are still waiting, I pray that all of you get grant at the earliest.


----------



## Meissam

Sahiledge said:


> Hello guys
> Immense pleasure to share the news that I and my wife got the grant today at 11:16 AM.
> Another civil engineer who's got the grant.
> It was great way to keep the patience till this moment because of all other members.
> All the best to those who are still waiting, I pray that all of you get grant at the earliest.


Congrats mate. plz can you share the list of docs you front loaded in your application.


----------



## jairichi

cutetiramisu said:


> Good day everyone,
> 
> I'll be soon joining the community of Expat Australia.
> But I'm only at the beginning stage of applying the 189 Subclass GSM.
> 
> The beginning stage which I believe is English Test + Skill Assessment.
> After 2 weeks of reading posts about Australia Migration, I have a rough idea of how the process should go.
> 
> But still need the experts' help in details.
> 
> I'm stuck with the Vetassess address to write the reference letter to.
> My employer needs the mailing address of the addressee.
> I have found the address of their offices in Melbourne and Perth but I do not know who to attention to letter to.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Do not get reference letter addressed to any person or organization. Just mention as "To whom it may concern". In that way you can use it anywhere.


----------



## jairichi

Meissam said:


> Notary certified copy of passport!!!
> Is that required normally or just a scan copy of passport should suffice? Anyone's else experience is appreciated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is always better to upload certified documents. However there are members who have uploaded color scan of documents without getting them certified and got grant. A notarized copy of passport might be of need in case a BC is not available.


----------



## chopsumbongw

panks_777 said:


> By the grace of GOD and almighty me and my wife got grant today. Thanks everyone for their support as it was a long journey throughout and finally we are happy


A very hearty congratulations to you Panks. I have seen you all over the forums being helpful. All the best for the journey ahead.

Cheers :juggle::juggle:


----------



## Shaivi

Sahiledge said:


> Hello guys
> Immense pleasure to share the news that I and my wife got the grant today at 11:16 AM.
> Another civil engineer who's got the grant.
> It was great way to keep the patience till this moment because of all other members.
> All the best to those who are still waiting, I pray that all of you get grant at the earliest.


Hi remember me ?megha sushen we have talked earlier actuly my that acc is not working so have made another ons..congrats.can u share your time line?emp veri occur?


----------



## chopsumbongw

*Update myimmitracker*

Dear Sahiledge, Panks and Pranay,

Please do update myimmitracker with your status. It is most helpful and encouraging to others.

Thanks


----------



## Shaivi

Sahiledge said:


> Hello guys
> Immense pleasure to share the news that I and my wife got the grant today at 11:16 AM.
> Another civil engineer who's got the grant.
> It was great way to keep the patience till this moment because of all other members.
> All the best to those who are still waiting, I pray that all of you get grant at the earliest.


Congratulations ..sorry i forgot to congratulate u


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Sahiledge said:


> Hello guys
> Immense pleasure to share the news that I and my wife got the grant today at 11:16 AM.
> Another civil engineer who's got the grant.
> It was great way to keep the patience till this moment because of all other members.
> All the best to those who are still waiting, I pray that all of you get grant at the earliest.


Congrats buddy .. Finally your wait is over.. All the best now for beginning of new life in Aussie.


----------



## Tea&Coffee

Sahiledge said:


> Hello guys
> Immense pleasure to share the news that I and my wife got the grant today at 11:16 AM.
> Another civil engineer who's got the grant.
> It was great way to keep the patience till this moment because of all other members.
> All the best to those who are still waiting, I pray that all of you get grant at the earliest.


Hi there!
Congratulations.......
Did you front loaded form 80 and 1221 for you and your wife. How much points you claim from your employment......
We are contact by CO for those form on 21 June now waiting for GRANT
please reply!
All the best for your future!


----------



## panks_777

chopsumbongw said:


> A very hearty congratulations to you Panks. I have seen you all over the forums being helpful. All the best for the journey ahead.
> 
> Cheers :juggle::juggle:



Thanks mate!! will always there to share helpful tips in future too.

Best of luck to all.


----------



## kamalendra

Congrats sahil,,,, really feel nice to c grant for civil engineer,,, all the best for ur future 




Sahiledge said:


> Hello guys
> Immense pleasure to share the news that I and my wife got the grant today at 11:16 AM.
> Another civil engineer who's got the grant.
> It was great way to keep the patience till this moment because of all other members.
> All the best to those who are still waiting, I pray that all of you get grant at the earliest.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Good to see 5 grants reported yesterday in immitracker.. and two today already reported in this forum..

Congrats All for getting GRANTS and Best wishes for waiting applicants like me:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sush1

Congrats


Sahiledge said:


> Hello guys
> Immense pleasure to share the news that I and my wife got the grant today at 11:16 AM.
> Another civil engineer who's got the grant.
> It was great way to keep the patience till this moment because of all other members.
> All the best to those who are still waiting, I pray that all of you get grant at the earliest.


----------



## andreyx108b

Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ps01

Congrats to all for receiving your Grants, Hail Mogambo !


----------



## aussieby2016

Sahiledge said:


> Hello guys
> Immense pleasure to share the news that I and my wife got the grant today at 11:16 AM.
> Another civil engineer who's got the grant.
> It was great way to keep the patience till this moment because of all other members.
> All the best to those who are still waiting, I pray that all of you get grant at the earliest.


congrats man.....


----------



## abhishek.gupta

little query for senior members.
I check with my HR and till now there is no employment verification done from AHC.
In the declaration form the company phone number which I have mentioned is now changed however the supervisors cellphone is current. Also my company does emp. verification on email, which I have not mentioned anywhere in application form. 
Should I fill in the 1022 change form and let them know the new front desk phone for my company and the email address also.

your thoughts and suggestions will be helpful.


----------



## jairichi

abhishek.gupta said:


> little query for senior members.
> I check with my HR and till now there is no employment verification done from AHC.
> In the declaration form the company phone number which I have mentioned is now changed however the supervisors cellphone is current. Also my company does emp. verification on email, which I have not mentioned anywhere in application form.
> Should I fill in the 1022 change form and let them know the new front desk phone for my company and the email address also.
> 
> your thoughts and suggestions will be helpful.


Yes, do it. But, be aware irrespective of company's policy verification can be by phone or email or in person.


----------



## indiedude

I am delighted to share the good news that me and my family got the grant today morning. I have updated my signature. I am a new member to this forum and it has helped me immensely. I thank all the experts who take out time to help others in the process. I will be trying my best to do my bit to help others.


----------



## Jasmin FR

indiedude said:


> I am delighted to share the good news that me and my family got the grant today morning. I have updated my signature. I am a new member to this forum and it has helped me immensely. I thank all the experts who take out time to help others in the process. I will be trying my best to do my bit to help others.


congratulations


----------



## mohsinahmed84

*Ahmed*



abhishek.gupta said:


> little query for senior members.
> I check with my HR and till now there is no employment verification done from AHC.
> In the declaration form the company phone number which I have mentioned is now changed however the supervisors cellphone is current. Also my company does emp. verification on email, which I have not mentioned anywhere in application form.
> Should I fill in the 1022 change form and let them know the new front desk phone for my company and the email address also.
> 
> your thoughts and suggestions will be helpful.


I think we are on the same boat.Below are my time lines.Do not know when will we get the grants.

11/03/2016: Visa Lodged payment made
20/03/2016: CO requesting for Medicals 
15/04/2016: Medicals uploaded
20/04/2016: CO Requested for more employment related documents and form 815 for my 2 years old son
28/04/2016: Sent and uploaded all requested employment related documents with form 815 
XX/XX/2016: Grant 
XX/XX/2016: IED


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations.



indiedude said:


> I am delighted to share the good news that me and my family got the grant today morning. I have updated my signature. I am a new member to this forum and it has helped me immensely. I thank all the experts who take out time to help others in the process. I will be trying my best to do my bit to help others.


----------



## josuriya

*189 & 457*



msr83 said:


> This thread is created to bring in those who are launching visa in 2016.:juggle:


Hi,

i have submitted my EOI for 189 and received invite on july 4th but mean while i got a project in Aus and my company is processing my 457 inthis month can i still go on n apply for my 189 while my 457 is getting processed, seriousky in a confusion state please help.

king regards 
Josuriya


----------



## abhishek.gupta

jairichi said:


> Yes, do it. But, be aware irrespective of company's policy verification can be by phone or email or in person.


Thanks Jai ... I will update this form ..


----------



## abhishek.gupta

mohsinahmed84 said:


> I think we are on the same boat.Below are my time lines.Do not know when will we get the grants.
> 
> 11/03/2016: Visa Lodged payment made
> 20/03/2016: CO requesting for Medicals
> 15/04/2016: Medicals uploaded
> 20/04/2016: CO Requested for more employment related documents and form 815 for my 2 years old son
> 28/04/2016: Sent and uploaded all requested employment related documents with form 815
> XX/XX/2016: Grant
> XX/XX/2016: IED



yes .mohsin I hope and pray to god that we get our grants at the earliest ...


----------



## Deeps2016

chopsumbongw said:


> Dear Sahiledge, Panks and Pranay,
> 
> Please do update myimmitracker with your status. It is most helpful and encouraging to others.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats to Sahiledge , panks and pranay and, all best for future endeavors in Ausi


----------



## Deeps2016

indiedude said:


> I am delighted to share the good news that me and my family got the grant today morning. I have updated my signature. I am a new member to this forum and it has helped me immensely. I thank all the experts who take out time to help others in the process. I will be trying my best to do my bit to help others.




Congrats


----------



## vikaschandra

panks_777 said:


> By the grace of GOD and almighty me and my wife got grant today. Thanks everyone for their support as it was a long journey throughout and finally we are happy


Congratulations Mate


----------



## vikaschandra

Sahiledge said:


> Hello guys
> Immense pleasure to share the news that I and my wife got the grant today at 11:16 AM.
> Another civil engineer who's got the grant.
> It was great way to keep the patience till this moment because of all other members.
> All the best to those who are still waiting, I pray that all of you get grant at the earliest.


Congratulations to you and your family Sahil


----------



## jairichi

josuriya said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have submitted my EOI for 189 and received invite on july 4th but mean while i got a project in Aus and my company is processing my 457 inthis month can i still go on n apply for my 189 while my 457 is getting processed, seriousky in a confusion state please help.
> 
> king regards
> Josuriya


Yes, can be done.


----------



## chopsumbongw

@panks_777

I had a question regarding your employment verification. On immigration tracker you mentioned that you are not claiming any points for work experience yet they conducted employment verification in your case.

Is this true?

Thanks


----------



## icandoit124

Congrats. I just cleared pte to finally reach 60 pts and my wife can add me 5more point before that can you share some information about how long it takes. My anzco would be developer programmer 

Any suggestions would be helpful to get PR


----------



## Aashuaust81

Hello guys 
Hope u all remember me.
for some reason my old I'd quite working it was ashuaust. 
Guys pls pray for me as I m really tired of this waiting. 
In 3-4days I will complete 6MONTHS FROM VISA LODGED.
NEVER HAD ANY REQUESTS FROM my CO.
APPLIED ON 17 January & had CO ALLOTMENT EMAIL IN MARCH LAST WEEK A PART FROM THAT NOTHING SO FAR. 
Pls guys keep in your prayers as I m in very need of it right now. 
Thanks


----------



## abhishek.gupta

Aashuaust81 said:


> Hello guys
> Hope u all remember me.
> for some reason my old I'd quite working it was ashuaust.
> Guys pls pray for me as I m really tired of this waiting.
> In 3-4days I will complete 6MONTHS FROM VISA LODGED.
> NEVER HAD ANY REQUESTS FROM my CO.
> APPLIED ON 17 January & had CO ALLOTMENT EMAIL IN MARCH LAST WEEK A PART FROM THAT NOTHING SO FAR.
> Pls guys keep in your prayers as I m in very need of it right now.
> Thanks


6 months is is really a long wait ... have you called DIBP or followed up with them.

its really scary and i am worried about myself now ..
128 days since visa lodge and still waiting...


----------



## Aashuaust81

abhishek.gupta said:


> Aashuaust81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys
> Hope u all remember me.
> for some reason my old I'd quite working it was ashuaust.
> Guys pls pray for me as I m really tired of this waiting.
> In 3-4days I will complete 6MONTHS FROM VISA LODGED.
> NEVER HAD ANY REQUESTS FROM my CO.
> APPLIED ON 17 January & had CO ALLOTMENT EMAIL IN MARCH LAST WEEK A PART FROM THAT NOTHING SO FAR.
> Pls guys keep in your prayers as I m in very need of it right now.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 6 months is is really a long wait ... have you called DIBP or followed up with them.
> 
> its really scary and i am worried about myself now ..
> 128 days since visa lodge and still waiting...
Click to expand...

Yes called them twice but same old story if we need any thing from u we will contact u pls wait. 
I really hope u or anyone should NOT have this LONG waiting


----------



## fardeen32

Guys i m in 7th month of waiting under 190 , still waiting, same story


----------



## andreyx108b

chopsumbongw said:


> @panks_777
> 
> 
> 
> I had a question regarding your employment verification. On immigration tracker you mentioned that you are not claiming any points for work experience yet they conducted employment verification in your case.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this true?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Its says N/A - a person might not have specified. 

They never cibdyct verification without claiming points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kawal_547

Aashuaust81 said:


> Yes called them twice but same old story if we need any thing from u we will contact u pls wait.
> I really hope u or anyone should NOT have this LONG waiting


Almost similar

Called them yesterday

They said to be patient, nothing needed as of now and will contact if anything needed


----------



## Shaivi

indiedude said:


> I am delighted to share the good news that me and my family got the grant today morning. I have updated my signature. I am a new member to this forum and it has helped me immensely. I thank all the experts who take out time to help others in the process. I will be trying my best to do my bit to help others.


Congrats...plz share your time lime bcz i cant see signature


----------



## namqas

Hello All,

Pleased to inform that I received my GOLDEN email this morning. 06:46 hrs UK / 15:16 hrs ACST. This is a grant for myself, spouse and kids.

129 days since Visa Lodge !! So hang in there guys. Patience is the virtue...

Thanks to everyone on this forum for their help and guidance. It has been of immense help ! Jai, a special thanks to you.

ICT BA 261111
Visa Lodged 6/3/16
Grant 13/7/16

Immitracker has been updated.

Cheers !


----------



## jairichi

namqas said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Pleased to inform that I received my GOLDEN email this morning. 06:46 hrs UK / 15:16 hrs ACST. This is a grant for myself, spouse and kids.
> 
> 129 days since Visa Lodge !! So hang in there guys. Patience is the virtue...
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for their help and guidance. It has been of immense help ! Jai, a special thanks to you.
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Visa Lodged 6/3/16
> Grant 13/7/16
> 
> Immitracker has been updated.
> 
> Cheers !


Ha ha here you are. Congrats Namqas  Glad things worked out well for you.


----------



## aus-here-i-come

Guys just realized that I have made a blunder.. I forgot to mention my mother's Masters Degree in the application, I just mentioned her BA Degree and I have uploaded that forms too (i.e. form 80, 1221, 47a). Please HELP me out to solve this problem.


----------



## goaustralianow

namqas said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Pleased to inform that I received my GOLDEN email this morning. 06:46 hrs UK / 15:16 hrs ACST. This is a grant for myself, spouse and kids.
> 
> 129 days since Visa Lodge !! So hang in there guys. Patience is the virtue...
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for their help and guidance. It has been of immense help ! Jai, a special thanks to you.
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Visa Lodged 6/3/16
> Grant 13/7/16
> 
> Immitracker has been updated.
> 
> Cheers !


Congrats Mate! Enjoy the moment and all the best for your future endeavours!


----------



## Josephite

Looking at various forums i observed that people with code 263111 get a really long waiting period for grant.... Don't understand why.... Or even if it's true for other codes.... 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

namqas said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Pleased to inform that I received my GOLDEN email this morning. 06:46 hrs UK / 15:16 hrs ACST. This is a grant for myself, spouse and kids.
> 
> 129 days since Visa Lodge !! So hang in there guys. Patience is the virtue...
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for their help and guidance. It has been of immense help ! Jai, a special thanks to you.
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Visa Lodged 6/3/16
> Grant 13/7/16
> 
> Immitracker has been updated.
> 
> Cheers !


Congratulations


----------



## Sahiledge

Meissam said:


> Congrats mate. plz can you share the list of docs you front loaded in your application.


Thanks mate!! 
The docs are as follows:
Birth certi
Passport size photograph
Degree certificate
Transcript
Appointment letter, appraisal latters, salary slips of all time, pf statements, income tax docs, bank account statement from day one
Ielts report
Pan card, voter Id, aadhar card, DL
Form 80
Form 1221
EA report
All above docs were submitted for both main applicant and dependent. 
Hope this helps


----------



## Rajgowda

Any grants from GSM Brisbane? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sahiledge

Shaivi said:


> Congratulations ..sorry i forgot to congratulate u


Heya... Hi! 
Thanks a lot! 
I did PM you to know if you got any update. 
And as as far as I know, there was no emp verification as my boss still behaves nicely with me


----------



## Sahiledge

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Congrats buddy .. Finally your wait is over.. All the best now for beginning of new life in Aussie.


Thanks mate. 
All the best to you.


----------



## sudhanshu2211

namqas said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Pleased to inform that I received my GOLDEN email this morning. 06:46 hrs UK / 15:16 hrs ACST. This is a grant for myself, spouse and kids.
> 
> 129 days since Visa Lodge !! So hang in there guys. Patience is the virtue...
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for their help and guidance. It has been of immense help ! Jai, a special thanks to you.
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Visa Lodged 6/3/16
> Grant 13/7/16
> 
> Immitracker has been updated.
> 
> Cheers !


Congrats! all the best for next step.
where are you headed?


----------



## jairichi

aus-here-i-come said:


> Guys just realized that I have made a blunder.. I forgot to mention my mother's Masters Degree in the application, I just mentioned her BA Degree and I have uploaded that forms too (i.e. form 80, 1221, 47a). Please HELP me out to solve this problem.


It is a mistake and not a blunder. Upload form 1023 with correct answer and upload relevant documents.


----------



## suewonder

*Granted*

By grace of Allah, Today I got the golden email of grant with my wife and daughter.
I would like to share my endless happiness with the folks and like to thank all mates who help me to make path easier.
good luck for who are waiting for golden grant.

regards


----------



## kawal_547

suewonder said:


> By grace of Allah, Today I got the golden email of grant with my wife and daughter.
> I would like to share my endless happiness with the folks and like to thank all mates who help me to make path easier.
> good luck for who are waiting for golden grant.
> 
> regards


Congratulations.

All the best for your journey ahead.

Kindly share your timeline for people using mobile applications.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sahiledge

Tea&Coffee said:


> Hi there!
> Congratulations.......
> Did you front loaded form 80 and 1221 for you and your wife. How much points you claim from your employment......
> We are contact by CO for those form on 21 June now waiting for GRANT
> please reply!
> All the best for your future!


Thanks! 
Ya, i did submit both the forms for me and my wife. 
I claimed 5 points for employment. 
All the best for your grant.


----------



## xmilanx




----------



## namqas

Thanks Vikas



vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations


----------



## xmilanx

hi guys,

I have a question about filling form 80, page 7 of 18:

Question 24 is asking: 

*"24 Are you applying for a temporary visa?
No Go to Part I
Yes Give details of proposed final departure from Australia"*

My answer to the above question is NO.

*the next questions are:

Further stay
25 What is your main reason for remaining in Australia?
26 List the towns/cities you will visit during your further stay in Australia
27 Give details of your arrival in Australia

my questions is that do i need to answer questions 25 to 27 if my answer to question 24 is NO? or these questions are not related ?

I am attaching screen shot of the page 7 for your reference*


----------



## aus-here-i-come

jairichi said:


> It is a mistake and not a blunder. Upload form 1023 with correct answer and upload relevant documents.


Thanks a lot for the information. Do I need to update form 80, 1221 and 47a and upload them again or its fine. And another thing should I also notify it in "update us" link in immi account?


----------



## namqas

Thanks mate. I'm more inclined towards Melbourne as opposed to Sydney. Haven't finalised though, to be very honest. Still soaking it in... 



sudhanshu2211 said:


> Congrats! all the best for next step.
> where are you headed?


----------



## sarbjass

Josephite said:


> Looking at various forums i observed that people with code 263111 get a really long waiting period for grant.... Don't understand why.... Or even if it's true for other codes....
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk




yes you are absolutely right mate. I am also waiting more than 150 days in 263111. I have called DIBP but just general response. No employment verification till now. I have put all my future plans on hold due to this visa and this is the most toughest period. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

xmilanx said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I have a question about filling form 80, page 7 of 18:
> 
> Question 24 is asking:
> 
> *"24 Are you applying for a temporary visa?
> No Go to Part I
> Yes Give details of proposed final departure from Australia"*
> 
> My answer to the above question is NO.
> 
> *the next questions are:
> 
> Further stay
> 25 What is your main reason for remaining in Australia?
> 26 List the towns/cities you will visit during your further stay in Australia
> 27 Give details of your arrival in Australia
> 
> my questions is that do i need to answer questions 25 to 27 if my answer to question 24 is NO? or these questions are not related ?
> 
> I am attaching screen shot of the page 7 for your reference*


*
If your answer to 24 is NO then go directly to part I as instructed.*


----------



## jairichi

namqas said:


> Thanks mate. I'm more inclined towards Melbourne as opposed to Sydney. Haven't finalised though, to be very honest. Still soaking it in...


Hmm kool. We are looking at Sydney or Melbourne. Not yet decided. Who knows, we might meet


----------



## Deeps2016

namqas said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Pleased to inform that I received my GOLDEN email this morning. 06:46 hrs UK / 15:16 hrs ACST. This is a grant for myself, spouse and kids.
> 
> 129 days since Visa Lodge !! So hang in there guys. Patience is the virtue...
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for their help and guidance. It has been of immense help ! Jai, a special thanks to you.
> 
> ICT BA 261111
> Visa Lodged 6/3/16
> Grant 13/7/16
> 
> Immitracker has been updated.
> 
> Cheers !



Congrats mate..lane:

--------------------------
ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO-261111
23-Aug-2015: ACS Applied 
31-Aug-2015: ACS +VE Result Received 
21-Sep-2015: PTE exam
23-Sep-2015: Overall - 83/90 (L-90, R-79, S-90, W-81)
26-Sep-2015: EOI 189 (65) 
08-Jan-2016: Invitation Received
17-Feb-2016: Visa Lodgment 
17-Feb-2016: Docs Uploaded
22-Feb- 2016: CO Contact – GSM Brisbane (Asking for medicals)
23-Feb-2016: Medicals uploaded
Grant : ???????
IED: ??????


----------



## indiedude

Shaivi said:


> Congrats...plz share your time lime bcz i cant see signature


261313 - Software Engineer
ACS application submitted -> 19-Feb-2016
ACS +ve -> 26-Feb-2016
PTE exam -> 08-Mar-2016
PTE Result (L77 R76 S84 W72) -> 09-Mar-2016
EOI Filed (70 points) -> 12-Mar-2016
Invitation -> 23-Mar-2016
Visa Lodged -> 19-May-2016 [Uploaded all except Indian PCC and Medicals]
CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) -> 03-June-2016 (Requested for Indian PCC for myself and wife, Medicals for all)
PCC & Medicals uploaded -> 15-June-2016
Grant -> : 13th July 2016
IED -> 11th June 2017


----------



## Meissam

Sahiledge said:


> Thanks mate!!
> 
> The docs are as follows:
> 
> Birth certi
> 
> Passport size photograph
> 
> Degree certificate
> 
> Transcript
> 
> Appointment letter, appraisal latters, salary slips of all time, pf statements, income tax docs, bank account statement from day one
> 
> Ielts report
> 
> Pan card, voter Id, aadhar card, DL
> 
> Form 80
> 
> Form 1221
> 
> EA report
> 
> All above docs were submitted for both main applicant and dependent.
> 
> Hope this helps




Hey bro
Did you submit certified copies or original scan copy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSK1976

RSK1976 said:


> Hello Experts,
> Called DIBP now and enquired the status of my visa. I lodged the application on 26 Feb 2016. REceived a call from AHC Delhi on 15 June and didnt receive any mails from CO till date. The status also remains same for my application. My employer didnt receive any calls yet. Today after validating my details the person responded that my application in is CO's review.CO has to make the decision and as of now no documents is required from me. But he said he wont be able to commit any dates at the same time.My current supervisor is getting changed as part of Organization change. I intimated the DIBP person about this. He replied me that he will send a note about it to my CO.
> In that case what are the documents I need to send? Is it through mail or any forms to be filled up? will this drag my process more?If there is any mail id to notify please share.
> 
> ANZCODE:261311 Analyst Programmer.



Friends please suggest in this situation.


----------



## vikaschandra

RSK1976 said:


> Friends please suggest in this situation.


Well if you have provided reference letter on letter head issued by Hr then the verification if happeneing then i suppose it would be with the HR directly. I do not think there should be any issues with your supervisor being changed


----------



## Thomaeng

Mates I need urgent help
I have got my invitation to apply, but I can't pay the visa fees online due to the restrictions of The Central Bank of Egypt on online payment through debit and credit cards:
-Can I pay in cash to the embassy immigration office located in Cairo, and if so how they will link the payment to my application?
-Can I pay the fees through bank transfer to DIBP, because it is still permitted?


----------



## RSK1976

vikaschandra said:


> RSK1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friends please suggest in this situation.
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you have provided reference letter on letter head issued by Hr then the verification if happeneing then i suppose it would be with the HR directly. I do not think there should be any issues with your supervisor being changed
Click to expand...

Thanks vikas..

For the current company, I have submitted statuary document not the letter head issued by HR. The statuary document signed by my earlier supervisor.

During 15th june i got the AHC verification Call, the person asked the current supervisor detail. Which i have told the earlier supervisor. Today i got the mail of changing supervisor and the org change chart.

Thats why it arises. My previous submitted org chart is different. Now its different.

please guide me.


----------



## Prash2533

Thomaeng said:


> Mates I need urgent help
> I have got my invitation to apply, but I can't pay the visa fees online due to the restrictions of The Central Bank of Egypt on online payment through debit and credit cards:
> -Can I pay in cash to the embassy immigration office located in Cairo, and if so how they will link the payment to my application?
> -Can I pay the fees through bank transfer to DIBP, because it is still permitted?


How did you pay your EA fees?


----------



## Prash2533

Congrats to all those who got their grants today.


----------



## Prash2533

RSK1976 said:


> Thanks vikas..
> 
> For the current company, I have submitted statuary document not the letter head issued by HR. The statuary document signed by my earlier supervisor.
> 
> During 15th june i got the AHC verification Call, the person asked the current supervisor detail. Which i have told the earlier supervisor. Today i got the mail of changing supervisor and the org change chart.
> 
> Thats why it arises. My previous submitted org chart is different. Now its different.
> 
> please guide me.


Chill man your verification is already done now. Even if they inquire again, your ex supervisor is still alive and can testify for you. Same is your HR. Many people leave and join the organization and I hope CO also understands that.
Still if you are worried, you have the org charts with you to share with CO. So relax and wait for your grant. I pray you get that soon.


----------



## suewonder

happy to share I got grant today with my wife and kid.
my timelines are as follows:

233211 - Civil Engineer
EA submitted: 16 Feb 2016
EA Assessment +ve received: 11 Mar, 2016
Secondary Assessment submitted:1 April,2016
EA Assessment +ve received: 7 April, 2016
EOI 189 :8 April 2016(with 60 points)
Invitation: 27 April 2016
Visa apllication filed : 16 May 2016
Medical: 14 May 2016
Document upload : 16 May 2016
CO assigned: 24 May 2016 (GSM Adelaide)
Employment verification: 01 June 2016
Grant: 13 July 2016
IED:9 May 2017


----------



## namqas

goaustralianow said:


> Congrats Mate! Enjoy the moment and all the best for your future endeavours!




Thanks goaustralianow!! I've realised, the news and excitement takes a while to settle in. It almost seems surreal and very hard to believe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

suewonder said:


> happy to share I got grant today with my wife and kid.
> my timelines are as follows:
> 
> 233211 - Civil Engineer
> EA submitted: 16 Feb 2016
> EA Assessment +ve received: 11 Mar, 2016
> Secondary Assessment submitted:1 April,2016
> EA Assessment +ve received: 7 April, 2016
> EOI 189 :8 April 2016(with 60 points)
> Invitation: 27 April 2016
> Visa apllication filed : 16 May 2016
> Medical: 14 May 2016
> Document upload : 16 May 2016
> CO assigned: 24 May 2016 (GSM Adelaide)
> Employment verification: 01 June 2016
> Grant: 13 July 2016
> IED:9 May 2017



Congrats..Good luck for your future.

Verification you mention was telephonic or thru mail....?


----------



## aus-here-i-come

Hey guys if I update my information, which is not that important, would it delay the process?


----------



## Shaivi

Sahiledge said:


> Shaivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations ..sorry i forgot to congratulate u
> 
> 
> 
> Heya... Hi!
> Thanks a lot!
> I did PM you to know if you got any update.
> And as as far as I know, there was no emp verification as my boss still behaves nicely with me
Click to expand...

Oh hi...no we have had employment verification as w as physical verification on 22 nd june after that no update


----------



## jairichi

aus-here-i-come said:


> Hey guys if I update my information, which is not that important, would it delay the process?


Ideally it would not.


----------



## RSK1976

Prash2533 said:


> RSK1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks vikas..
> 
> For the current company, I have submitted statuary document not the letter head issued by HR. The statuary document signed by my earlier supervisor.
> 
> During 15th june i got the AHC verification Call, the person asked the current supervisor detail. Which i have told the earlier supervisor. Today i got the mail of changing supervisor and the org change chart.
> 
> Thats why it arises. My previous submitted org chart is different. Now its different.
> 
> please guide me.
> 
> 
> 
> Chill man your verification is already done now. Even if they inquire again, your ex supervisor is still alive and can testify for you. Same is your HR. Many people leave and join the organization and I hope CO also understands that.
> Still if you are worried, you have the org charts with you to share with CO. So relax and wait for your grant. I pray you get that soon.
Click to expand...

Thanks prakash and vikas


----------



## Sahiledge

Meissam said:


> Hey bro
> Did you submit certified copies or original scan copy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All were original scan copies. 
Even those docs which were b/w, i didn't get those certified.


----------



## Thomaeng

Prash2533 said:


> How did you pay your EA fees?


Thanks for reply,
I payed through my credit card, because it was within the monthly permitted limit less than 2000 USD. My visa fees is 5700 USD.

Haitham


----------



## ozairalikhan

indiedude said:


> I am delighted to share the good news that me and my family got the grant today morning. I have updated my signature. I am a new member to this forum and it has helped me immensely. I thank all the experts who take out time to help others in the process. I will be trying my best to do my bit to help others.


Congratulations and best wishes 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## aus-here-i-come

jairichi said:


> Ideally it would not.


Another concern.. If I update the information wouldn't DIBP say that I have provided misleading information and may consider canceling my application?


----------



## jairichi

aus-here-i-come said:


> Another concern.. If I update the information wouldn't DIBP say that I have provided misleading information and may consider canceling my application?


What exactly is the change in information? It is not an issue as long as it does not affect your EOI points and authenticity of any document submitted for visa processing. If you provide the correct information before DIBP finds out it will not be considered misrepresentation.


----------



## jairichi

Thomaeng said:


> Mates I need urgent help
> I have got my invitation to apply, but I can't pay the visa fees online due to the restrictions of The Central Bank of Egypt on online payment through debit and credit cards:
> -Can I pay in cash to the embassy immigration office located in Cairo, and if so how they will link the payment to my application?
> -Can I pay the fees through bank transfer to DIBP, because it is still permitted?


Unfortunately you cannot pay by the above mentioned methods from outside Australia. The only method is through credit card, debit card and paypal.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Fees/how-to-pay-for-an-application


----------



## aus-here-i-come

jairichi said:


> What exactly is the change in information? It is not an issue as long as it does not affect your EOI points and authenticity of any document submitted for visa processing. If you provide the correct information before DIBP finds out it will not be considered misrepresentation.


I just want to update information of one of the dependents (i.e. highest level is master instead of bachelor)..


----------



## Abhishek Godyal

Sahiledge said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Immense pleasure to share the news that I and my wife got the grant today at 11:16 AM.
> 
> Another civil engineer who's got the grant.
> 
> It was great way to keep the patience till this moment because of all other members.
> 
> All the best to those who are still waiting, I pray that all of you get grant at the earliest.




Congrats Sahil 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirst.sin

*EA Skill Assessment*



aus-here-i-come said:


> I just want to update information of one of the dependents (i.e. highest level is master instead of bachelor)..


aus-here-i-come

Do you need EA's skill assessment to claim point for your work experience?

Regards
kirst


----------



## jairichi

aus-here-i-come said:


> I just want to update information of one of the dependents (i.e. highest level is master instead of bachelor)..


That is no issue at all. Nothing to worry. Just fill the form 1023 and send it.


----------



## dakshch

abhishek.gupta said:


> 6 months is is really a long wait ... have you called DIBP or followed up with them.
> 
> 
> 
> its really scary and i am worried about myself now ..
> 
> 128 days since visa lodge and still waiting...




Seven and half months here... nothing yet...


----------



## dakshch

sarbjass said:


> yes you are absolutely right mate. I am also waiting more than 150 days in 263111. I have called DIBP but just general response. No employment verification till now. I have put all my future plans on hold due to this visa and this is the most toughest period.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




263111 and waiting since 220 days... no verification nothing


----------



## aus-here-i-come

kirst.sin said:


> aus-here-i-come
> 
> Do you need EA's skill assessment to claim point for your work experience?
> 
> Regards
> kirst


No.. I am doing this to get IELTS exemption.. As the masters was taught in English.


----------



## Bam01

*Employment skills assessment*

Can someone please advise if it is worthwhile to get an employment skills assessment done when I've worked for less than a year (Australian work experience)? I'm still currently in the same role with the same company, and will be reaching the full year within 3 months.

Also, if I've decided to get it done, will it pose a problem down the track with the DIBP, i.e. I may need to get a new assessment done again? Or will other documents e.g. payslips be good enough evidence?

Can also someone perhaps share a template for the employment reference letter if possible (preferably for accountants)?

Immediate reply will be much appreciated as I plan on submitting my EOI ASAP. Thanks!


----------



## suewonder

Moneyjheeta said:


> Congrats..Good luck for your future.
> 
> Verification you mention was telephonic or thru mail....?


It was a phone call to my HR.


----------



## civil189

Aashuaust81 said:


> Hello guys
> Hope u all remember me.
> for some reason my old I'd quite working it was ashuaust.
> Guys pls pray for me as I m really tired of this waiting.
> In 3-4days I will complete 6MONTHS FROM VISA LODGED.
> NEVER HAD ANY REQUESTS FROM my CO.
> APPLIED ON 17 January & had CO ALLOTMENT EMAIL IN MARCH LAST WEEK A PART FROM THAT NOTHING SO FAR.
> Pls guys keep in your prayers as I m in very need of it right now.
> Thanks




Don't worry
Dibp might be doing verification with your employers 
You will never know but they reach to the hr at any how

Just keep patience and good luck


233211 civil engineer
Pte 3 oct 2015, EOI 2 dec 2015, visa lodge 30 Jan 2016 
All documents uploaded


----------



## salmangillani

Why is nothing coming from Brisbane? Any idea folks?


----------



## simon.ghosh

For last five month every morning I woke expecting these 3 emails  Finally!!!! Got the grant emaild today for me and my wife. 

Although when I checked VEVO, its not showing the visa details. Any idea by when it gets updated?

25/09/2015: ANZSCO 263111 +ve
28/09/2015: EOI 190 with 60 Points
31/10/2015: PTE same result
09/01/2015: PTE R/W/L/S 80+
11/01/2015: EOI 189 with 75 Points
22/01/2016: Invited (189)
02/02/2016: Visa (189) Lodged
16/02/2016: Health clearance
20/02/2016: All documents uploaded
21/02/2016: PCC uploaded for self & spouse
02/03/2016: CO Contact GSM Adelaide, no information requested
29/06/2016: Verification call from AHC
14/07/2016: Grant 
11/02/2016: IED lane:


----------



## salmangillani

simon.ghosh said:


> For last five month every morning I woke expecting these 3 emails  Finally!!!! Got the grant emaild today for me and my wife.
> 
> Although when I checked VEVO, its not showing the visa details. Any idea by when it gets updated?
> 
> 25/09/2015: ANZSCO 263111 +ve
> 28/09/2015: EOI 190 with 60 Points
> 31/10/2015: PTE same result
> 09/01/2015: PTE R/W/L/S 80+
> 11/01/2015: EOI 189 with 75 Points
> 22/01/2016: Invited (189)
> 02/02/2016: Visa (189) Lodged
> 16/02/2016: Health clearance
> 20/02/2016: All documents uploaded
> 21/02/2016: PCC uploaded for self & spouse
> 02/03/2016: CO Contact GSM Adelaide, no information requested
> 29/06/2016: Verification call from AHC
> 14/07/2016: Grant
> 11/02/2016: IED lane:


Congratulations


----------



## Tea&Coffee

simon.ghosh said:


> For last five month every morning I woke expecting these 3 emails  Finally!!!! Got the grant emaild today for me and my wife.
> 
> Although when I checked VEVO, its not showing the visa details. Any idea by when it gets updated?
> 
> 25/09/2015: ANZSCO 263111 +ve
> 28/09/2015: EOI 190 with 60 Points
> 31/10/2015: PTE same result
> 09/01/2015: PTE R/W/L/S 80+
> 11/01/2015: EOI 189 with 75 Points
> 22/01/2016: Invited (189)
> 02/02/2016: Visa (189) Lodged
> 16/02/2016: Health clearance
> 20/02/2016: All documents uploaded
> 21/02/2016: PCC uploaded for self & spouse
> 02/03/2016: CO Contact GSM Adelaide, no information requested
> 29/06/2016: Verification call from AHC
> 14/07/2016: Grant
> 11/02/2016: IED lane:


Congratulations!
Please update your GRANT in immi-tracker......it keeps hope to all visa waiters!


----------



## wasim.yousaf

simon.ghosh said:


> For last five month every morning I woke expecting these 3 emails  Finally!!!! Got the grant emaild today for me and my wife.
> 
> Although when I checked VEVO, its not showing the visa details. Any idea by when it gets updated?
> 
> 25/09/2015: ANZSCO 263111 +ve
> 28/09/2015: EOI 190 with 60 Points
> 31/10/2015: PTE same result
> 09/01/2015: PTE R/W/L/S 80+
> 11/01/2015: EOI 189 with 75 Points
> 22/01/2016: Invited (189)
> 02/02/2016: Visa (189) Lodged
> 16/02/2016: Health clearance
> 20/02/2016: All documents uploaded
> 21/02/2016: PCC uploaded for self & spouse
> 02/03/2016: CO Contact GSM Adelaide, no information requested
> 29/06/2016: Verification call from AHC
> 14/07/2016: Grant
> 11/02/2016: IED lane:


congrats


----------



## starwin4u

simon.ghosh said:


> For last five month every morning I woke expecting these 3 emails  Finally!!!! Got the grant emaild today for me and my wife.
> 
> Although when I checked VEVO, its not showing the visa details. Any idea by when it gets updated?
> 
> 25/09/2015: ANZSCO 263111 +ve
> 28/09/2015: EOI 190 with 60 Points
> 31/10/2015: PTE same result
> 09/01/2015: PTE R/W/L/S 80+
> 11/01/2015: EOI 189 with 75 Points
> 22/01/2016: Invited (189)
> 02/02/2016: Visa (189) Lodged
> 16/02/2016: Health clearance
> 20/02/2016: All documents uploaded
> 21/02/2016: PCC uploaded for self & spouse
> 02/03/2016: CO Contact GSM Adelaide, no information requested
> 29/06/2016: Verification call from AHC
> 14/07/2016: Grant
> 11/02/2016: IED lane:


Congrats Bro.....


----------



## Shaivi

One grant noted on myimmitracker today


----------



## vikaschandra

simon.ghosh said:


> For last five month every morning I woke expecting these 3 emails  Finally!!!! Got the grant emaild today for me and my wife.
> 
> Although when I checked VEVO, its not showing the visa details. Any idea by when it gets updated?
> 
> 25/09/2015: ANZSCO 263111 +ve
> 28/09/2015: EOI 190 with 60 Points
> 31/10/2015: PTE same result
> 09/01/2015: PTE R/W/L/S 80+
> 11/01/2015: EOI 189 with 75 Points
> 22/01/2016: Invited (189)
> 02/02/2016: Visa (189) Lodged
> 16/02/2016: Health clearance
> 20/02/2016: All documents uploaded
> 21/02/2016: PCC uploaded for self & spouse
> 02/03/2016: CO Contact GSM Adelaide, no information requested
> 29/06/2016: Verification call from AHC
> 14/07/2016: Grant
> 11/02/2016: IED lane:


Congratulations to you and yor family Simon. 

Are you checking the Details on VEVO using trn passport number? Try with Grant number. It should be updated by now


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations Mate. 
Pray for us now.



simon.ghosh said:


> For last five month every morning I woke expecting these 3 emails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally!!!! Got the grant emaild today for me and my wife.
> 
> Although when I checked VEVO, its not showing the visa details. Any idea by when it gets updated?
> 
> 25/09/2015: ANZSCO 263111 +ve
> 28/09/2015: EOI 190 with 60 Points
> 31/10/2015: PTE same result
> 09/01/2015: PTE R/W/L/S 80+
> 11/01/2015: EOI 189 with 75 Points
> 22/01/2016: Invited (189)
> 02/02/2016: Visa (189) Lodged
> 16/02/2016: Health clearance
> 20/02/2016: All documents uploaded
> 21/02/2016: PCC uploaded for self & spouse
> 02/03/2016: CO Contact GSM Adelaide, no information requested
> 29/06/2016: Verification call from AHC
> 14/07/2016: Grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11/02/2016: IED


----------



## tikki2282

Congrats to all who got the invite.


----------



## kawal_547

simon.ghosh said:


> For last five month every morning I woke expecting these 3 emails  Finally!!!! Got the grant emaild today for me and my wife.
> 
> Although when I checked VEVO, its not showing the visa details. Any idea by when it gets updated?
> 
> 25/09/2015: ANZSCO 263111 +ve
> 28/09/2015: EOI 190 with 60 Points
> 31/10/2015: PTE same result
> 09/01/2015: PTE R/W/L/S 80+
> 11/01/2015: EOI 189 with 75 Points
> 22/01/2016: Invited (189)
> 02/02/2016: Visa (189) Lodged
> 16/02/2016: Health clearance
> 20/02/2016: All documents uploaded
> 21/02/2016: PCC uploaded for self & spouse
> 02/03/2016: CO Contact GSM Adelaide, no information requested
> 29/06/2016: Verification call from AHC
> 14/07/2016: Grant
> 11/02/2016: IED lane:


Congratulations Simon

All the best for the journey ahead.


----------



## Rajgowda

salmangillani said:


> Why is nothing coming from Brisbane? Any idea folks?


I have the same question, why not? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aashuaust81

Hi everyone 
Woke up today morning with the same routine n checked my immi account hoping for grant but I got ANOTHER CO ALLOTED EMAIL WITH NO DOCUMENTS REQUESTED. 
Now what is this? I got the same email in March last week with no documents requested n now one more the only difference in this is a CO IS DIFFERENT. 
Anyone experience this 2 EMAILS BOTH JUST TO SAY CO IS BEEN ALLOTED FOR FURTHER PROCESSING NO DOCUMENTS NEEDED. I hope this will not make me wait more 3 months from today as its been almost 6months already.


----------



## Shaivi

One more frstrating day
..i guess no grant for me today...


----------



## vikaschandra

Shaivi said:


> One more frstrating day
> ..i guess no grant for me today...


Couple of grants have been given


----------



## vikaschandra

Aashuaust81 said:


> Hi everyone
> Woke up today morning with the same routine n checked my immi account hoping for grant but I got ANOTHER CO ALLOTED EMAIL WITH NO DOCUMENTS REQUESTED.
> Now what is this? I got the same email in March last week with no documents requested n now one more the only difference in this is a CO IS DIFFERENT.
> Anyone experience this 2 EMAILS BOTH JUST TO SAY CO IS BEEN ALLOTED FOR FURTHER PROCESSING NO DOCUMENTS NEEDED. I hope this will not make me wait more 3 months from today as its been almost 6months already.


Just keep your fingers crossed and pray for quicker decision


----------



## AbhishekKotian

simon.ghosh said:


> For last five month every morning I woke expecting these 3 emails  Finally!!!! Got the grant emaild today for me and my wife.
> 
> Although when I checked VEVO, its not showing the visa details. Any idea by when it gets updated?
> 
> 25/09/2015: ANZSCO 263111 +ve
> 28/09/2015: EOI 190 with 60 Points
> 31/10/2015: PTE same result
> 09/01/2015: PTE R/W/L/S 80+
> 11/01/2015: EOI 189 with 75 Points
> 22/01/2016: Invited (189)
> 02/02/2016: Visa (189) Lodged
> 16/02/2016: Health clearance
> 20/02/2016: All documents uploaded
> 21/02/2016: PCC uploaded for self & spouse
> 02/03/2016: CO Contact GSM Adelaide, no information requested
> 29/06/2016: Verification call from AHC
> 14/07/2016: Grant
> 11/02/2016: IED lane:


Congratulations Simon


----------



## Shaivi

vikaschandra said:


> Shaivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more frstrating day
> ..i guess no grant for me today...
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of grants have been given
Click to expand...

Ya but not for me so mine is still frustrating day with frustrating night


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

One grant today form GSM Brisbane



Rajgowda said:


> Any grants from GSM Brisbane?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

*Grant*

134 Days and the wait is over..


I GOT MY GRANT.... :eyebrows::eyebrows::second::heh:

Finally today morning at 12:46 AM Kuwait Time, i received my Grant Email.

Thanks To all the forum members for helping me with the process..

The wait was quite difficult but its worth it.
All the best to all those who are still waiting for their grants.




233512: MECHANICAL ENGINEER
11-07-15 IELTS (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7)
29-07-15 EA CDR Submitted
02-10-15 EA + outcome 
05-10-15 VIC SS submitted 
21-10-15 VIC Rejection
03-01-16 PTE 1st Attempt (L:78 R:80 W:81 S:73)
02-02-16 PTE 2nd Attempt (L:90 R:79 W:83 S:90)
04-02-16 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points 
17-02-16 Invitation received
02-03-16 Visa Lodged
03-03-16 Health
08-03-16 PCC KUW+IND
09-03-16 Health Updated
14-07-16 Direct Grant 
16-02-17 IED


----------



## aussieby2016

shawnchristophervaz said:


> 134 Days and the wait is over..
> 
> 
> I GOT MY GRANT.... :eyebrows::eyebrows::second::heh:
> 
> Finally today morning at 12:46 AM Kuwait Time, i received my Grant Email.
> 
> Thanks To all the forum members for helping me with the process..
> 
> The wait was quite difficult but its worth it.
> All the best to all those who are still waiting for their grants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 233512: MECHANICAL ENGINEER
> 11-07-15 IELTS (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7)
> 29-07-15 EA CDR Submitted
> 02-10-15 EA + outcome
> 05-10-15 VIC SS submitted
> 21-10-15 VIC Rejection
> 03-01-16 PTE 1st Attempt (L:78 R:80 W:81 S:73)
> 02-02-16 PTE 2nd Attempt (L:90 R:79 W:83 S:90)
> 04-02-16 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points
> 17-02-16 Invitation received
> 02-03-16 Visa Lodged
> 03-03-16 Health
> 08-03-16 PCC KUW+IND
> 09-03-16 Health Updated
> 14-07-16 Direct Grant
> 16-02-17 IED


congrats.....


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Simon..

All the best for the future..




simon.ghosh said:


> For last five month every morning I woke expecting these 3 emails  Finally!!!! Got the grant emaild today for me and my wife.
> 
> Although when I checked VEVO, its not showing the visa details. Any idea by when it gets updated?
> 
> 25/09/2015: ANZSCO 263111 +ve
> 28/09/2015: EOI 190 with 60 Points
> 31/10/2015: PTE same result
> 09/01/2015: PTE R/W/L/S 80+
> 11/01/2015: EOI 189 with 75 Points
> 22/01/2016: Invited (189)
> 02/02/2016: Visa (189) Lodged
> 16/02/2016: Health clearance
> 20/02/2016: All documents uploaded
> 21/02/2016: PCC uploaded for self & spouse
> 02/03/2016: CO Contact GSM Adelaide, no information requested
> 29/06/2016: Verification call from AHC
> 14/07/2016: Grant
> 11/02/2016: IED lane:


----------



## Moneyjheeta

shawnchristophervaz said:


> 134 Days and the wait is over..
> 
> 
> I GOT MY GRANT.... :eyebrows::eyebrows::second::heh:
> 
> Finally today morning at 12:46 AM Kuwait Time, i received my Grant Email.
> 
> Thanks To all the forum members for helping me with the process..
> 
> The wait was quite difficult but its worth it.
> All the best to all those who are still waiting for their grants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 233512: MECHANICAL ENGINEER
> 11-07-15 IELTS (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7)
> 29-07-15 EA CDR Submitted
> 02-10-15 EA + outcome
> 05-10-15 VIC SS submitted
> 21-10-15 VIC Rejection
> 03-01-16 PTE 1st Attempt (L:78 R:80 W:81 S:73)
> 02-02-16 PTE 2nd Attempt (L:90 R:79 W:83 S:90)
> 04-02-16 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points
> 17-02-16 Invitation received
> 02-03-16 Visa Lodged
> 03-03-16 Health
> 08-03-16 PCC KUW+IND
> 09-03-16 Health Updated
> 14-07-16 Direct Grant
> 16-02-17 IED


Congrats 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## panks_777

chopsumbongw said:


> @panks_777
> 
> I had a question regarding your employment verification. On immigration tracker you mentioned that you are not claiming any points for work experience yet they conducted employment verification in your case.
> 
> Is this true?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Friend,

There is some misunderstanding. I haven't entered my details on immitracker due to some issue with password reset. Maybe you have checked someone else info.

Anyways i have claimed 10 points for experience hence there was a call from AHC to verify the same. But in my case there was no employment verification was done. As i was following up with my previous comp HR and current comp manager and they always denied any verification was done in this regard.

I Belive as all the document was on company letterhead and i have provided all possible proof to support my experience hence their was no emp verification as such.

But it still depends case by case.

Hope this help.


----------



## wasim.yousaf

shawnchristophervaz said:


> 134 Days and the wait is over..
> 
> 
> I GOT MY GRANT.... :eyebrows::eyebrows::second::heh:
> 
> Finally today morning at 12:46 AM Kuwait Time, i received my Grant Email.
> 
> Thanks To all the forum members for helping me with the process..
> 
> The wait was quite difficult but its worth it.
> All the best to all those who are still waiting for their grants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very very congrats..


----------



## AbhishekKotian

shawnchristophervaz said:


> 134 Days and the wait is over..
> 
> 
> I GOT MY GRANT.... :eyebrows::eyebrows::second::heh:
> 
> Finally today morning at 12:46 AM Kuwait Time, i received my Grant Email.
> 
> Thanks To all the forum members for helping me with the process..
> 
> The wait was quite difficult but its worth it.
> All the best to all those who are still waiting for their grants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 233512: MECHANICAL ENGINEER
> 11-07-15 IELTS (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7)
> 29-07-15 EA CDR Submitted
> 02-10-15 EA + outcome
> 05-10-15 VIC SS submitted
> 21-10-15 VIC Rejection
> 03-01-16 PTE 1st Attempt (L:78 R:80 W:81 S:73)
> 02-02-16 PTE 2nd Attempt (L:90 R:79 W:83 S:90)
> 04-02-16 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points
> 17-02-16 Invitation received
> 02-03-16 Visa Lodged
> 03-03-16 Health
> 08-03-16 PCC KUW+IND
> 09-03-16 Health Updated
> 14-07-16 Direct Grant
> 16-02-17 IED


Congratulations Shawn  All the best for the future.


----------



## ausilover

Congrats to all who got their grant today. For me today is 134th day from visa lodge. so I tried to call DIBP at 10:00 am. IST but I was not able to talk as it says that due to high number of calls we are unable to take your call. What should I do now? What is the perfect time to call them?


----------



## dakshch

ausilover said:


> Congrats to all who got their grant today. For me today is 134th day from visa lodge. so I tried to call DIBP at 10:00 am. IST but I was not able to talk as it says that due to high number of calls we are unable to take your call. What should I do now?




Try calling between 5-7am IST... the call always goes through at this time. I have called them a couple of times, but there never is any outcome except for the same reply.


----------



## Bam01

Can someone please advise if it is worthwhile to get an employment skills assessment done when I've worked for less than a year (Australian work experience)? I'm still currently in the same role with the same company, and will be reaching the full year within 3 months.

Also, if I've decided to get it done, will it pose a problem down the track with the DIBP, i.e. I may need to get a new assessment done again? Or will other documents e.g. payslips be good enough evidence?

Can also someone perhaps share a template for the employment reference letter if possible (preferably for accountants)?

Immediate reply will be much appreciated as I plan on submitting my EOI ASAP. Thanks!


----------



## sridevimca20022

shawnchristophervaz said:


> 134 Days and the wait is over..
> 
> 
> I GOT MY GRANT.... :eyebrows::eyebrows::second::heh:
> 
> Finally today morning at 12:46 AM Kuwait Time, i received my Grant Email.
> 
> Thanks To all the forum members for helping me with the process..
> 
> The wait was quite difficult but its worth it.
> All the best to all those who are still waiting for their grants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 233512: MECHANICAL ENGINEER
> 11-07-15 IELTS (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7)
> 29-07-15 EA CDR Submitted
> 02-10-15 EA + outcome
> 05-10-15 VIC SS submitted
> 21-10-15 VIC Rejection
> 03-01-16 PTE 1st Attempt (L:78 R:80 W:81 S:73)
> 02-02-16 PTE 2nd Attempt (L:90 R:79 W:83 S:90)
> 04-02-16 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points
> 17-02-16 Invitation received
> 02-03-16 Visa Lodged
> 03-03-16 Health
> 08-03-16 PCC KUW+IND
> 09-03-16 Health Updated
> 14-07-16 Direct Grant
> 16-02-17 IED



Congratulations Shawn....You rearrly deserve this at this moment....


----------



## vikaschandra

shawnchristophervaz said:


> 134 Days and the wait is over..
> 
> 
> I GOT MY GRANT.... :eyebrows::eyebrows::second::heh:
> 
> Finally today morning at 12:46 AM Kuwait Time, i received my Grant Email.
> 
> Thanks To all the forum members for helping me with the process..
> 
> The wait was quite difficult but its worth it.
> All the best to all those who are still waiting for their grants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 233512: MECHANICAL ENGINEER
> 11-07-15 IELTS (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7)
> 29-07-15 EA CDR Submitted
> 02-10-15 EA + outcome
> 05-10-15 VIC SS submitted
> 21-10-15 VIC Rejection
> 03-01-16 PTE 1st Attempt (L:78 R:80 W:81 S:73)
> 02-02-16 PTE 2nd Attempt (L:90 R:79 W:83 S:90)
> 04-02-16 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points
> 17-02-16 Invitation received
> 02-03-16 Visa Lodged
> 03-03-16 Health
> 08-03-16 PCC KUW+IND
> 09-03-16 Health Updated
> 14-07-16 Direct Grant
> 16-02-17 IED



Congratulations and best wishes Shawn..


----------



## jschopra

shawnchristophervaz said:


> 134 Days and the wait is over..
> 
> 
> I GOT MY GRANT.... :eyebrows::eyebrows::second::heh:
> 
> Finally today morning at 12:46 AM Kuwait Time, i received my Grant Email.
> 
> Thanks To all the forum members for helping me with the process..
> 
> The wait was quite difficult but its worth it.
> All the best to all those who are still waiting for their grants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 233512: MECHANICAL ENGINEER
> 11-07-15 IELTS (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7)
> 29-07-15 EA CDR Submitted
> 02-10-15 EA + outcome
> 05-10-15 VIC SS submitted
> 21-10-15 VIC Rejection
> 03-01-16 PTE 1st Attempt (L:78 R:80 W:81 S:73)
> 02-02-16 PTE 2nd Attempt (L:90 R:79 W:83 S:90)
> 04-02-16 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points
> 17-02-16 Invitation received
> 02-03-16 Visa Lodged
> 03-03-16 Health
> 08-03-16 PCC KUW+IND
> 09-03-16 Health Updated
> 14-07-16 Direct Grant
> 16-02-17 IED


Heartiest congratulations mate. Happy to see another mechie.
Best of luck for future.


----------



## Rajgowda

shawnchristophervaz said:


> 134 Days and the wait is over..
> 
> 
> I GOT MY GRANT.... :eyebrows::eyebrows::second::heh:
> 
> Finally today morning at 12:46 AM Kuwait Time, i received my Grant Email.
> 
> Thanks To all the forum members for helping me with the process..
> 
> The wait was quite difficult but its worth it.
> All the best to all those who are still waiting for their grants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 233512: MECHANICAL ENGINEER
> 11-07-15 IELTS (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7)
> 29-07-15 EA CDR Submitted
> 02-10-15 EA + outcome
> 05-10-15 VIC SS submitted
> 21-10-15 VIC Rejection
> 03-01-16 PTE 1st Attempt (L:78 R:80 W:81 S:73)
> 02-02-16 PTE 2nd Attempt (L:90 R:79 W:83 S:90)
> 04-02-16 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points
> 17-02-16 Invitation received
> 02-03-16 Visa Lodged
> 03-03-16 Health
> 08-03-16 PCC KUW+IND
> 09-03-16 Health Updated
> 14-07-16 Direct Grant
> 16-02-17 IED


Brisbane or Adelaide? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomaeng

jairichi said:


> Unfortunately you cannot pay by the above mentioned methods from outside Australia. The only method is through credit card, debit card and paypal.
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Fees/how-to-pay-for-an-application


Thanks, Jairichi
Perhaps someone was in that shoes before and can advice me.


----------



## ausilover

dakshch said:


> Try calling between 5-7am IST... the call always goes through at this time. I have called them a couple of times, but there never is any outcome except for the same reply.


Thanks Dakshch. will try calling them tomorrow. I really you wish you get your grant soon. I don't know why 263111 pepple are getting their grants in very low numbers. And why they are not completing old aplications first?
Hope rain of grants showers on all of us after so called election delays.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

ausilover said:


> Thanks Dakshch. will try calling them tomorrow. I really you wish you get your grant soon. I don't know why 263111 pepple are getting their grants in very low numbers. And why they are not completing old aplications first?
> Hope rain of grants showers on all of us after so called election delays.


Elections must have been all over by today and now if DIBP personnel were involved then must have been free from that as well.

Now if there are no more distractions then DIBP should work on all delayed applications and finalize them ASAP..


----------



## Shaivi

Only two grants...hope friday bring happiness


----------



## Aashuaust81

vikaschandra said:


> Aashuaust81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> Woke up today morning with the same routine n checked my immi account hoping for grant but I got ANOTHER CO ALLOTED EMAIL WITH NO DOCUMENTS REQUESTED.
> Now what is this? I got the same email in March last week with no documents requested n now one more the only difference in this is a CO IS DIFFERENT.
> Anyone experience this 2 EMAILS BOTH JUST TO SAY CO IS BEEN ALLOTED FOR FURTHER PROCESSING NO DOCUMENTS NEEDED. I hope this will not make me wait more 3 months from today as its been almost 6months already.
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep your fingers crossed and pray for quicker decision
Click to expand...

Thanks for reply Vikas.
But do you have any idea of getting 2 emails just with no documents requested & that also one email 3months back & one now?


----------



## abhishek.gupta

simon.ghosh said:


> For last five month every morning I woke expecting these 3 emails  Finally!!!! Got the grant emaild today for me and my wife.
> 
> Although when I checked VEVO, its not showing the visa details. Any idea by when it gets updated?
> 
> 25/09/2015: ANZSCO 263111 +ve
> 28/09/2015: EOI 190 with 60 Points
> 31/10/2015: PTE same result
> 09/01/2015: PTE R/W/L/S 80+
> 11/01/2015: EOI 189 with 75 Points
> 22/01/2016: Invited (189)
> 02/02/2016: Visa (189) Lodged
> 16/02/2016: Health clearance
> 20/02/2016: All documents uploaded
> 21/02/2016: PCC uploaded for self & spouse
> 02/03/2016: CO Contact GSM Adelaide, no information requested
> 29/06/2016: Verification call from AHC
> 14/07/2016: Grant
> 11/02/2016: IED lane:


congratulations !!!


----------



## goaustralianow

suewonder said:


> happy to share I got grant today with my wife and kid.
> my timelines are as follows:
> 
> 233211 - Civil Engineer
> EA submitted: 16 Feb 2016
> EA Assessment +ve received: 11 Mar, 2016
> Secondary Assessment submitted:1 April,2016
> EA Assessment +ve received: 7 April, 2016
> EOI 189 :8 April 2016(with 60 points)
> Invitation: 27 April 2016
> Visa apllication filed : 16 May 2016
> Medical: 14 May 2016
> Document upload : 16 May 2016
> CO assigned: 24 May 2016 (GSM Adelaide)
> Employment verification: 01 June 2016
> Grant: 13 July 2016
> IED:9 May 2017


Hey Congrats mate and all the best for your future endeavours!


----------



## goaustralianow

simon.ghosh said:


> For last five month every morning I woke expecting these 3 emails  Finally!!!! Got the grant emaild today for me and my wife.
> 
> Although when I checked VEVO, its not showing the visa details. Any idea by when it gets updated?
> 
> 25/09/2015: ANZSCO 263111 +ve
> 28/09/2015: EOI 190 with 60 Points
> 31/10/2015: PTE same result
> 09/01/2015: PTE R/W/L/S 80+
> 11/01/2015: EOI 189 with 75 Points
> 22/01/2016: Invited (189)
> 02/02/2016: Visa (189) Lodged
> 16/02/2016: Health clearance
> 20/02/2016: All documents uploaded
> 21/02/2016: PCC uploaded for self & spouse
> 02/03/2016: CO Contact GSM Adelaide, no information requested
> 29/06/2016: Verification call from AHC
> 14/07/2016: Grant
> 11/02/2016: IED lane:


Hey Congrats mate and all the best for your future endeavours!


----------



## abhishek.gupta

shawnchristophervaz said:


> 134 Days and the wait is over..
> 
> 
> I GOT MY GRANT.... :eyebrows::eyebrows::second::heh:
> 
> Finally today morning at 12:46 AM Kuwait Time, i received my Grant Email.
> 
> Thanks To all the forum members for helping me with the process..
> 
> The wait was quite difficult but its worth it.
> All the best to all those who are still waiting for their grants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 233512: MECHANICAL ENGINEER
> 11-07-15 IELTS (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7)
> 29-07-15 EA CDR Submitted
> 02-10-15 EA + outcome
> 05-10-15 VIC SS submitted
> 21-10-15 VIC Rejection
> 03-01-16 PTE 1st Attempt (L:78 R:80 W:81 S:73)
> 02-02-16 PTE 2nd Attempt (L:90 R:79 W:83 S:90)
> 04-02-16 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points
> 17-02-16 Invitation received
> 02-03-16 Visa Lodged
> 03-03-16 Health
> 08-03-16 PCC KUW+IND
> 09-03-16 Health Updated
> 14-07-16 Direct Grant
> 16-02-17 IED


congratulations and best of luck !!!


----------



## Jasmin FR

Aashuaust81 said:


> Hi everyone
> Woke up today morning with the same routine n checked my immi account hoping for grant but I got ANOTHER CO ALLOTED EMAIL WITH NO DOCUMENTS REQUESTED.
> Now what is this? I got the same email in March last week with no documents requested n now one more the only difference in this is a CO IS DIFFERENT.
> Anyone experience this 2 EMAILS BOTH JUST TO SAY CO IS BEEN ALLOTED FOR FURTHER PROCESSING NO DOCUMENTS NEEDED. I hope this will not make me wait more 3 months from today as its been almost 6months already.


Yes I am in same situation and I has been 169 Days I applied. Before my case officer was ( 60025267) and her name is Anna.Now my case officer is (60016358 ) and her name is Suzanne. Both are extremely slow and sleeping on my application.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Elections must have been all over by today and now if DIBP personnel were involved then must have been free from that as well.
> 
> Now if there are no more distractions then DIBP should work on all delayed applications and finalize them ASAP..


I might be wrong here ... but i dont think elections had much impact on grants, if you see immitracker there were 40 + grants given in first three days of July. now the its back to normal 3- 4 grants a day 

there must be some other reasons


----------



## anurag.gupta81

simon.ghosh said:


> For last five month every morning I woke expecting these 3 emails  Finally!!!! Got the grant emaild today for me and my wife.
> 
> Although when I checked VEVO, its not showing the visa details. Any idea by when it gets updated?
> 
> 25/09/2015: ANZSCO 263111 +ve
> 28/09/2015: EOI 190 with 60 Points
> 31/10/2015: PTE same result
> 09/01/2015: PTE R/W/L/S 80+
> 11/01/2015: EOI 189 with 75 Points
> 22/01/2016: Invited (189)
> 02/02/2016: Visa (189) Lodged
> 16/02/2016: Health clearance
> 20/02/2016: All documents uploaded
> 21/02/2016: PCC uploaded for self & spouse
> 02/03/2016: CO Contact GSM Adelaide, no information requested
> 29/06/2016: Verification call from AHC
> 14/07/2016: Grant
> 11/02/2016: IED lane:


Congrats simon.

Even I faced the issue which you are facing. I downloaded the myvevo app from playstore in my ph, and there I was able to see all the details for myself, wife and my daughter.

So you can also try this option. Also , from there, you can send it to your email id as well.


----------



## anurag.gupta81

Friends,

I have a small query. The IED date which is provided, all the members in the application should land in Australia atleast once for the PR to get activated or is it only for the primary applicant?


----------



## kawal_547

anurag.gupta81 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have a small query. The IED date which is provided, all the members in the application should land in Australia atleast once for the PR to get activated or is it only for the primary applicant?


For everyone individually 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viaan

anurag.gupta81 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have a small query. The IED date which is provided, all the members in the application should land in Australia atleast once for the PR to get activated or is it only for the primary applicant?


Hi,

That IED date is for everyone not just for primary applicant.

Viaan


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys i got positive assessment from ACS my total score is 60 is it ok to create EOI with this ?iam planning to take up PTE exam, and if i score above 80 in alll the mod=ules over therere then iam getting 70 . my question is can i modify eoi after i get my PT result?


----------



## goaustralianow

Experts,

I have a query regarding attaching the document in immiaccount.

I am not claiming any points from my spouse. Do i still need to upload any university degrees and any emloyment docs for her too?

Though I have already uploaded her IELTS score sheet.

THanks in advance!


----------



## sridevimca20022

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys i got positive assessment from ACS my total score is 60 is it ok to create EOI with this ?iam planning to take up PTE exam, and if i score above 80 in alll the mod=ules over therere then iam getting 70 . my question is can i modify eoi after i get my PT result?



yes , with your currect scores you can create EOI sothat you will be in waiting Q.Later you can modify the EOI but because of your modifications if there are any impact in total points then the EOI submission date is the date that you modified . Hope this helps


----------



## gonnabeexpat

sridevimca20022 said:


> yes , with your currect scores you can create EOI sothat you will be in waiting Q.Later you can modify the EOI but because of your modifications if there are any impact in total points then the EOI submission date is the date that you modified . Hope this helps


Oh ok thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Prash2533

shawnchristophervaz said:


> 134 Days and the wait is over..
> 
> 
> I GOT MY GRANT.... :eyebrows::eyebrows::second::heh:
> 
> Finally today morning at 12:46 AM Kuwait Time, i received my Grant Email.
> 
> Thanks To all the forum members for helping me with the process..
> 
> The wait was quite difficult but its worth it.
> All the best to all those who are still waiting for their grants.


Congrats shawnchristophervaz


----------



## sridevimca20022

Hi All,

Is anyone has the CO name Brooke.Please find the details below of my CO officer

Brooke
Position Number: 60016442
GSM Visa Processing Officer
GSM Brisbane
Department of Immigration and Border Protection

Thanks.


----------



## Rajgowda

sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is anyone has the CO name Brooke.Please find the details below of my CO officer
> 
> Brooke
> Position Number: 60016442
> GSM Visa Processing Officer
> GSM Brisbane
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> Thanks.


If its from Brisbane, it will take time. So hang on. Even my is assigned to Brisbane team. So please let me know when you get the grant. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarbjass

simon.ghosh said:


> For last five month every morning I woke expecting these 3 emails  Finally!!!! Got the grant emaild today for me and my wife.
> 
> Although when I checked VEVO, its not showing the visa details. Any idea by when it gets updated?
> 
> 25/09/2015: ANZSCO 263111 +ve
> 28/09/2015: EOI 190 with 60 Points
> 31/10/2015: PTE same result
> 09/01/2015: PTE R/W/L/S 80+
> 11/01/2015: EOI 189 with 75 Points
> 22/01/2016: Invited (189)
> 02/02/2016: Visa (189) Lodged
> 16/02/2016: Health clearance
> 20/02/2016: All documents uploaded
> 21/02/2016: PCC uploaded for self & spouse
> 02/03/2016: CO Contact GSM Adelaide, no information requested
> 29/06/2016: Verification call from AHC
> 14/07/2016: Grant
> 11/02/2016: IED lane:


Congrats mate. I have also similar timelines but in my case no employment verification has happened.


----------



## Rajgowda

farina said:


> Yes I am in same situation and I has been 169 Days I applied. Before my case officer was ( 60025267) and her name is Anna.Now my case officer is (60016358 ) and her name is Suzanne. Both are extremely slow and sleeping on my application.


Lol     

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarbjass

shawnchristophervaz said:


> 134 Days and the wait is over..
> 
> 
> I GOT MY GRANT.... :eyebrows::eyebrows::second::heh:
> 
> Finally today morning at 12:46 AM Kuwait Time, i received my Grant Email.
> 
> Thanks To all the forum members for helping me with the process..
> 
> The wait was quite difficult but its worth it.
> All the best to all those who are still waiting for their grants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 233512: MECHANICAL ENGINEER
> 11-07-15 IELTS (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7)
> 29-07-15 EA CDR Submitted
> 02-10-15 EA + outcome
> 05-10-15 VIC SS submitted
> 21-10-15 VIC Rejection
> 03-01-16 PTE 1st Attempt (L:78 R:80 W:81 S:73)
> 02-02-16 PTE 2nd Attempt (L:90 R:79 W:83 S:90)
> 04-02-16 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points
> 17-02-16 Invitation received
> 02-03-16 Visa Lodged
> 03-03-16 Health
> 08-03-16 PCC KUW+IND
> 09-03-16 Health Updated
> 14-07-16 Direct Grant
> 16-02-17 IED


Congrats and wish you all the best for your future.


----------



## vikaschandra

goaustralianow said:


> Experts,
> 
> I have a query regarding attaching the document in immiaccount.
> 
> I am not claiming any points from my spouse. Do i still need to upload any university degrees and any emloyment docs for her too?
> 
> Though I have already uploaded her IELTS score sheet.
> 
> THanks in advance!


Employment docs not required. certificates yes do upload them


----------



## zeeshan355

jschopra said:


> Heartiest congratulations mate. Happy to see another mechie.
> Best of luck for future.


Congrats Shawn... Your hardwork and patience paid off, you being an active member in the group, have been noticed a lot, and inspired others as well, with your good suggestions and comments

Good to see another mechie get through the blue litmus test... Chopra saab waiting to hear good news from u too soon... best wishes....

DIBP is firing guns with full grants....


----------



## goaustralianow

vikaschandra said:


> Employment docs not required. certificates yes do upload them


Thank you Vikas. However is it an absolute mandate or a guideline by DIBP to upload the certs of spouse


----------



## jairichi

goaustralianow said:


> Thank you Vikas. However is it an absolute mandate or a guideline by DIBP to upload the certs of spouse


It is not mandatory if you are not claiming partner points. But, it is recommended. If you have it just upload it.


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

Hi guys,
As i observed and reading all the discussions in this thread i realise whosoever mostly got their grants have PCC from another country except india...indian peoples are very rare who got their grants...so am i write people have indian PCC have less chances to get visa so early???



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

goaustralianow said:


> Thank you Vikas. However is it an absolute mandate or a guideline by DIBP to upload the certs of spouse


Not mandatory but advisable to upload it. in case dibp come back asking for it again you will loose time


----------



## jairichi

Gaurav Sharma said:


> Hi guys,
> As i observed and reading all the discussions in this thread i realise whosoever mostly got their grants have PCC from another country except india...indian peoples are very rare who got their grants...so am i write people have indian PCC have less chances to get visa so early???
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cannot say that for sure. But, possible. Australia immigration probably understands that persons who are working abroad in US, Canada, UK, *EU* and other countries with comparable immigration systems have been scrutinized at the same level like Australia does. It is purely my speculation and I have no statistics to back it up.


----------



## vikaschandra

Gaurav Sharma said:


> Hi guys,
> As i observed and reading all the discussions in this thread i realise whosoever mostly got their grants have PCC from another country except india...indian peoples are very rare who got their grants...so am i write people have indian PCC have less chances to get visa so early???
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not true at all.. there are guys who had only Indian PCC and got direct grant within weeks and many who have multiple pcc are still waiting since ages


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

jairichi said:


> Cannot say that for sure. But, possible. Australia immigration probably understands that persons who are working abroad in US, Canada, UK, *EU* and other countries with comparable immigration systems have been scrutinized at the same level like Australia does. It is purely my speculation and I have no statistics to back it up.




Thnx fr your reply..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sa2010

Hi friends,

I have submitted my EOI for 189 on 8th July with 65 points for 261312 (Developer Programmer). What do you think are my chances for the next round of invitations, keeping in mind the backlog of previous year.
I have also applied for 190 for VIC, but would prefer 189.

Thanks!


----------



## jairichi

sa2010 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for 189 on 8th July with 65 points for 261312 (Developer Programmer). What do you think are my chances for the next round of invitations, keeping in mind the backlog of previous year.
> I have also applied for 190 for VIC, but would prefer 189.
> 
> Thanks!


If you look at myimmitracker.com you will get an idea. I think you are looking at last round in August or September for an invitation for 189. It might be more. Have a look at the website I suggested.


----------



## Aashuaust81

farina said:


> Aashuaust81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> Woke up today morning with the same routine n checked my immi account hoping for grant but I got ANOTHER CO ALLOTED EMAIL WITH NO DOCUMENTS REQUESTED.
> Now what is this? I got the same email in March last week with no documents requested n now one more the only difference in this is a CO IS DIFFERENT.
> Anyone experience this 2 EMAILS BOTH JUST TO SAY CO IS BEEN ALLOTED FOR FURTHER PROCESSING NO DOCUMENTS NEEDED. I hope this will not make me wait more 3 months from today as its been almost 6months already.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am in same situation and I has been 169 Days I applied. Before my case officer was ( 60025267) and her name is Anna.Now my case officer is (60016358 ) and her name is Suzanne. Both are extremely slow and sleeping on my application.
Click to expand...

Hope we get grant soon. 
In both ur contact with CO DID THEY REQUESTED ANY DOCUMENTS? Bcz in my case both the contacts there was NO documents requested


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations Dude.



shawnchristophervaz said:


> 134 Days and the wait is over..
> 
> 
> I GOT MY GRANT.... :eyebrows::eyebrows::second::heh:
> 
> Finally today morning at 12:46 AM Kuwait Time, i received my Grant Email.
> 
> Thanks To all the forum members for helping me with the process..
> 
> The wait was quite difficult but its worth it.
> All the best to all those who are still waiting for their grants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 233512: MECHANICAL ENGINEER
> 11-07-15 IELTS (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7)
> 29-07-15 EA CDR Submitted
> 02-10-15 EA + outcome
> 05-10-15 VIC SS submitted
> 21-10-15 VIC Rejection
> 03-01-16 PTE 1st Attempt (L:78 R:80 W:81 S:73)
> 02-02-16 PTE 2nd Attempt (L:90 R:79 W:83 S:90)
> 04-02-16 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points
> 17-02-16 Invitation received
> 02-03-16 Visa Lodged
> 03-03-16 Health
> 08-03-16 PCC KUW+IND
> 09-03-16 Health Updated
> 14-07-16 Direct Grant
> 16-02-17 IED


----------



## DelhiBoy

simon.ghosh said:


> For last five month every morning I woke expecting these 3 emails  Finally!!!! Got the grant emaild today for me and my wife.
> 
> Although when I checked VEVO, its not showing the visa details. Any idea by when it gets updated?
> 
> 25/09/2015: ANZSCO 263111 +ve
> 28/09/2015: EOI 190 with 60 Points
> 31/10/2015: PTE same result
> 09/01/2015: PTE R/W/L/S 80+
> 11/01/2015: EOI 189 with 75 Points
> 22/01/2016: Invited (189)
> 02/02/2016: Visa (189) Lodged
> 16/02/2016: Health clearance
> 20/02/2016: All documents uploaded
> 21/02/2016: PCC uploaded for self & spouse
> 02/03/2016: CO Contact GSM Adelaide, no information requested
> 29/06/2016: Verification call from AHC
> 14/07/2016: Grant
> 11/02/2016: IED lane:



Congratulation Simon..!!! I also have the same Code as yours and lodged on 26 April but nothing so far. Can you please elaborate exactly what what was asked in employment verification call from you.??? The flow of questions? If you remember what were the questions? Were the questions techinical? DId you felt the person doing verification was having Networking Knowledge, knowing technical abbrevations and terms etc etc.


----------



## Monada

Thomaeng said:


> jairichi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you cannot pay by the above mentioned methods from outside Australia. The only method is through credit card, debit card and paypal.
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Fees/how-to-pay-for-an-application
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jairichi
> Perhaps someone was in that shoes before and can advice me.
Click to expand...

Hello Thomaeng,

Are you working on your application with an agent? If this is the case, he may help you make the payment. Other option is to try to find a friend who holds a non-Egyptian credit card to pay you the fee, by then you can handle him the money in cash. Let me know if these work with you, otherwise I may try to help you with this issue.


----------



## Monada

I've problems with opening the tracker, it seems that there was an update to the page couple of days aga, and since that time, I barely can open it. However, If I am lucky enough and it opens, I can't use the filters to see the latest updates. Anyone experiencing the same?


----------



## andreyx108b

Monada said:


> I've problems with opening the tracker, it seems that there was an update to the page couple of days aga, and since that time, I barely can open it. However, If I am lucky enough and it opens, I can't use the filters to see the latest updates. Anyone experiencing the same?


Should not be any issues.


----------



## Monada

andreyx108b said:


> Monada said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've problems with opening the tracker, it seems that there was an update to the page couple of days aga, and since that time, I barely can open it. However, If I am lucky enough and it opens, I can't use the filters to see the latest updates. Anyone experiencing the same?
> 
> 
> 
> Should not be any issues.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your prompt response. I will try to use my laptop instead of the iPhone. There might have been problems with Safari.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

shawnchristophervaz said:


> 134 Days and the wait is over..
> 
> 
> I GOT MY GRANT.... :eyebrows::eyebrows::second::heh:
> 
> Finally today morning at 12:46 AM Kuwait Time, i received my Grant Email.
> 
> Thanks To all the forum members for helping me with the process..
> 
> The wait was quite difficult but its worth it.
> All the best to all those who are still waiting for their grants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 233512: MECHANICAL ENGINEER
> 11-07-15 IELTS (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7)
> 29-07-15 EA CDR Submitted
> 02-10-15 EA + outcome
> 05-10-15 VIC SS submitted
> 21-10-15 VIC Rejection
> 03-01-16 PTE 1st Attempt (L:78 R:80 W:81 S:73)
> 02-02-16 PTE 2nd Attempt (L:90 R:79 W:83 S:90)
> 04-02-16 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points
> 17-02-16 Invitation received
> 02-03-16 Visa Lodged
> 03-03-16 Health
> 08-03-16 PCC KUW+IND
> 09-03-16 Health Updated
> 14-07-16 Direct Grant
> 16-02-17 IED


Congrats Bro.


----------



## Sithi

*visa lodge*

Hi 

can we lodge the visa application before medicals getting uploaded .

We have done medicals on last Saturday and still waiting in emedical to get submitted to DIBP.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

each evening, all of us who are waiting for a long time get hopeful about tomorrow morning ..... I don't know how NOT to think too much about it ..
tomorrow is the last day of the second week of July and I am hoping that it should be tomorrow, but there is nothing we can do besides just waiting ...

Best of luck to all ....


----------



## backhome

I am a regular visitor of this forum and have lodged 489 SS visa on 16th January 2016. I am unsure where my case is heading and one of my PCC of UK are expiring this july. 

I have applied for a new one but the CO has not asked for it anyway. Is it a better idea to upload it right away to avoid going into a new wait of 28 days? I am tired of waiting already. Please suggest


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

Sithi said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> can we lodge the visa application before medicals getting uploaded .
> 
> 
> 
> We have done medicals on last Saturday and still waiting in emedical to get submitted to DIBP.




Yes you can do...but its safe to upload all doc at the same time when u lodge the file results saving your time...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sa2010

jairichi said:


> If you look at myimmitracker.com you will get an idea. I think you are looking at last round in August or September for an invitation for 189. It might be more. Have a look at the website I suggested.


I have added my case to the 189 trackers. Is there any way I can see how many 65 pointers or July'2016 applications got 189 invites on 6th July 2016 round?


----------



## kawal_547

Sithi said:


> Hi
> 
> can we lodge the visa application before medicals getting uploaded .
> 
> We have done medicals on last Saturday and still waiting in emedical to get submitted to DIBP.


Ideally visa has to be uploaded first and then medicals should be done.

Since you have done the medicals, kindly Lodge your visa, so that the medicals which are uploaded by the doctor, they get aligned to your application.


----------



## bigdownunder

*No reference letter !!!*

Hi, 

I am trying all the way but my employer is not willing to provide me reference letter unless I resign which I don't want to do. However, I have:

1. Appointment letter
2. confirmation letter
3. appraisal letter
4. Income tax return
5. Pay slips
6. Bank statement.

Do you think these documents are suffice to prove employment history.

Thanks


----------



## Prash2533

bigdownunder said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying all the way but my employer is not willing to provide me reference letter unless I resign which I don't want to do. However, I have:
> 
> 1. Appointment letter
> 2. confirmation letter
> 3. appraisal letter
> 4. Income tax return
> 5. Pay slips
> 6. Bank statement.
> 
> Do you think these documents are suffice to prove employment history.
> 
> Thanks


Can you get a statutory declaration/affidavit from any of your supervisor/manager or colleague to mention your roles and responsibilities?


----------



## freezeee

*URGENT Help! CO requests the AFP for other preferred name*

Hi guys, when I filled form 80 for 189 visa I ticked Yes at question 4 with Type of name: Preferred name ( I usually use English name for easier communicate) . I did my AFP with full name as shown in passport and uploaded it on immiaccount. Now the CO assigned and requested another AFP include the Preferred name... But it is not my legal name on passport so how will I do the AFP again not to say it will take long processing again.

So my question is what am I supposed to do at this stage? Should I fill any form update CO regard changing information in form 80? Or Email CO though might not respond...

Please advise me. Thanks.


----------



## bigdownunder

Prash2533 said:


> Can you get a statutory declaration/affidavit from any of your supervisor/manager or colleague to mention your roles and responsibilities?


No, they are afraid that company will take adverse action against them though I have good relations with them. 
any other option?


----------



## suewonder

*Need help of expert*

One friend of mine already got his 489 visa grant and he is going to land Australia 29 July 2016. but my query at this situation , is he eligible for again submitting EOI for subclass 189?


----------



## kawal_547

bigdownunder said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying all the way but my employer is not willing to provide me reference letter unless I resign which I don't want to do. However, I have:
> 
> 1. Appointment letter
> 2. confirmation letter
> 3. appraisal letter
> 4. Income tax return
> 5. Pay slips
> 6. Bank statement.
> 
> Do you think these documents are suffice to prove employment history.
> 
> Thanks


Don't worry.

Current employers will always cause some sort of road blocks

Make sure if AHC or DIBP approaches your current company or rather any past company, they should reply back positively and as you have portrayed your profile in your application.

They should not say anything negative or anything that goes against your application during the verification if done.

All the best.


----------



## jairichi

bigdownunder said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying all the way but my employer is not willing to provide me reference letter unless I resign which I don't want to do. However, I have:
> 
> 1. Appointment letter
> 2. confirmation letter
> 3. appraisal letter
> 4. Income tax return
> 5. Pay slips
> 6. Bank statement.
> 
> Do you think these documents are suffice to prove employment history.
> 
> Thanks


First, are you done with your skills assessment?


----------



## sarbjass

dakshch said:


> 263111 and waiting since 220 days... no verification nothing




Oh dakshch. I am really worrying about your visa status. When you called DIBP then what did they reply, I mean whether its external or internal checks are going on. As when I called DIBP they said CO is waiting for internal checks information.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kawal_547

sarbjass said:


> Oh dakshch. I am really worrying about your visa status. When you called DIBP then what did they reply, I mean whether its external or internal checks are going on. As when I called DIBP they said CO is waiting for internal checks information.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They usually don't disclose like this that what results or information they are awaiting.

Lucky you in this context.

Neither they divulge that they have initiated any internal or external check on anybody.

All the best


----------



## sarbjass

kawal_547 said:


> They usually don't disclose like this that what results or information they are awaiting.
> 
> Lucky you in this context.
> 
> Neither they divulge that they have initiated any internal or external check on anybody.
> 
> All the best




Yes kawal. many people told me same but during my last call which was third times, the lady told me CO is waiting for some internal checks information then i confirmed again that whether its external or internal she again told me that its internal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissionAus_2016

abhishek.gupta said:


> each evening, all of us who are waiting for a long time get hopeful about tomorrow morning ..... I don't know how not to think too much about it ..
> Tomorrow is the last day of the second week of july and i am hoping that it should be tomorrow, but there is nothing we can do besides just waiting ...
> 
> Best of luck to all ....


hope for the best to come !! Every person has his day .. Yours will also have.. Mine will also have


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Thanks a lot chopra..

I hope and pray you get your grant soon..

Wish to hear good news soon



jschopra said:


> Heartiest congratulations mate. Happy to see another mechie.
> Best of luck for future.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Thanks a lot Zeeshan..






zeeshan355 said:


> Congrats Shawn... Your hardwork and patience paid off, you being an active member in the group, have been noticed a lot, and inspired others as well, with your good suggestions and comments
> 
> Good to see another mechie get through the blue litmus test... Chopra saab waiting to hear good news from u too soon... best wishes....
> 
> DIBP is firing guns with full grants....


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Thanks a lot Sridevi..

Hope you receive your grant soon.
Our timelines are close..



sridevimca20022 said:


> Congratulations Shawn....You rearrly deserve this at this moment....


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Thanks a lot vikas for the advise and support..

It was a long journey..



vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations and best wishes Shawn..


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Brisbane...




Rajgowda said:


> Brisbane or Adelaide?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdownunder

jairichi said:


> First, are you done with your skills assessment?


Yes, I have lodged my visa application.


----------



## bigdownunder

kawal_547 said:


> Don't worry.
> 
> Current employers will always cause some sort of road blocks
> 
> Make sure if AHC or DIBP approaches your current company or rather any past company, they should reply back positively and as you have portrayed your profile in your application.
> 
> They should not say anything negative or anything that goes against your application during the verification if done.
> 
> All the best.


Yes, that is the only thing I can do now. 

Thank you


----------



## omij

Congratulations Chris



shawnchristophervaz said:


> 134 Days and the wait is over..
> 
> 
> I GOT MY GRANT.... :eyebrows::eyebrows::second::heh:
> 
> Finally today morning at 12:46 AM Kuwait Time, i received my Grant Email.
> 
> Thanks To all the forum members for helping me with the process..
> 
> The wait was quite difficult but its worth it.
> All the best to all those who are still waiting for their grants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 233512: MECHANICAL ENGINEER
> 11-07-15 IELTS (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7)
> 29-07-15 EA CDR Submitted
> 02-10-15 EA + outcome
> 05-10-15 VIC SS submitted
> 21-10-15 VIC Rejection
> 03-01-16 PTE 1st Attempt (L:78 R:80 W:81 S:73)
> 02-02-16 PTE 2nd Attempt (L:90 R:79 W:83 S:90)
> 04-02-16 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points
> 17-02-16 Invitation received
> 02-03-16 Visa Lodged
> 03-03-16 Health
> 08-03-16 PCC KUW+IND
> 09-03-16 Health Updated
> 14-07-16 Direct Grant
> 16-02-17 IED


----------



## SI.Sujith

hi all


----------



## SI.Sujith

Is there any members who lodged visa on june? Whats the status. I lodged the visa on 10th June. No updates till now?


----------



## Viaan

SI.Sujith said:


> Is there any members who lodged visa on june? Whats the status. I lodged the visa on 10th June. No updates till now?


Hi,

I have lodged my visa on June 2nd and got an immi assessment commence mail on June 16th after that no updates.

Viaan


----------



## SI.Sujith

Viaan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on June 2nd and got an immi assessment commence mail on June 16th after that no updates.
> 
> Viaan


Dont know the criteria 
how these officials are allocating the CO


----------



## Monada

I also lodged my application on 8th June and no single response until now. Not sure if my agent have received any, but I don't see any emails in the immi account except the acknowledgment of application received.


----------



## Viaan

SI.Sujith said:


> Dont know the criteria
> how these officials are allocating the CO


Hi,

You never know you might get a direct grant. Can you please share your occupation code and timeline ?

Viaan


----------



## Tea&Coffee

suewonder said:


> One friend of mine already got his 489 visa grant and he is going to land Australia 29 July 2016. but my query at this situation , is he eligible for again submitting EOI for subclass 189?


Congratulations.......
Did you front loaded form 80 and 1221. How much points you claim from your employment......
Applied single or with spouse!
Any CO name assigned for you!
We are contact by CO for those form on 21 June now waiting for GRANT
please reply!
All the best for your future!


----------



## jschopra

Gaurav Sharma said:


> Hi guys,
> As i observed and reading all the discussions in this thread i realise whosoever mostly got their grants have PCC from another country except india...indian peoples are very rare who got their grants...so am i write people have indian PCC have less chances to get visa so early???
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah well I have an Indian and an Australian PCC itself. Still no grant. Nothing is general with DIBP. What works for one doesn't works for other.

Only update I received over the call was that my application is awaiting employment and character verification.


----------



## aussieby2016

jschopra said:


> Yeah well I have an Indian and an Australian PCC itself. Still no grant. Nothing is general with DIBP. What works for one doesn't works for other.
> 
> Only update I received over the call was that my application is awaiting employment and character verification.


did you call them up and ask the same.....because when I called them and asked the same, they told that they cannot inform me about these.....


----------



## jschopra

aussieby2016 said:


> did you call them up and ask the same.....because when I called them and asked the same, they told that they cannot inform me about these.....


Yes I called them yesterday to ask where my application is stuck. So the person informed that CO is awaiting employment and character verification. Everything else is fine.


----------



## bigdownunder

Hi Js chopra,

Are you still working in same organisation or not? what reference letter you attached with your application?

Thanks


----------



## rsr904

shawnchristophervaz said:


> 134 Days and the wait is over..
> 
> 
> I GOT MY GRANT.... :eyebrows::eyebrows::second::heh:
> 
> Finally today morning at 12:46 AM Kuwait Time, i received my Grant Email.
> 
> Thanks To all the forum members for helping me with the process..
> 
> The wait was quite difficult but its worth it.
> All the best to all those who are still waiting for their grants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 233512: MECHANICAL ENGINEER
> 11-07-15 IELTS (L:9 R:7 W:7 S:7)
> 29-07-15 EA CDR Submitted
> 02-10-15 EA + outcome
> 05-10-15 VIC SS submitted
> 21-10-15 VIC Rejection
> 03-01-16 PTE 1st Attempt (L:78 R:80 W:81 S:73)
> 02-02-16 PTE 2nd Attempt (L:90 R:79 W:83 S:90)
> 04-02-16 EOI Submit (189) 65 Points
> 17-02-16 Invitation received
> 02-03-16 Visa Lodged
> 03-03-16 Health
> 08-03-16 PCC KUW+IND
> 09-03-16 Health Updated
> 14-07-16 Direct Grant
> 16-02-17 IED




Hearty Congratulations mate. Very Happy to see this post from you.


----------



## Deeps2016

jschopra said:


> Yeah well I have an Indian and an Australian PCC itself. Still no grant. Nothing is general with DIBP. What works for one doesn't works for other.
> 
> Only update I received over the call was that my application is awaiting employment and character verification.



What's the meaning of character verification?.. is it PCC


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

jschopra said:


> Yes I called them yesterday to ask where my application is stuck. So the person informed that CO is awaiting employment and character verification. Everything else is fine.




On which no did you call???plz share the no...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jschopra

bigdownunder said:


> Hi Js chopra,
> 
> Are you still working in same organisation or not? what reference letter you attached with your application?
> 
> Thanks


Hi. I am still working with the same organisation. But I have had experience from another organisation too. I have given all kind of letters with my application.

For current I gave offer letter, appointment letter, confirmation letter, R&R letter, bonafide certificate, salary slips, Form 16.

For previous I gave experience certificate, relieving letter, salary slips, final pay settlement, R&R.



Deeps2016 said:


> What's the meaning of character verification?.. is it PCC


I think character verification is verification of the information provided on the Form 80 and 1221.

Now since I've moved quite a bit within Australia, they'll have to check why and when. Also why did I leave Australia and now I'm trying to come back. Where in UK I lived and is the reason given is true or not. All those things. Gets complicated.


----------



## kaju

jschopra said:


> I think character verification is verification of the information provided on the Form 80 and 1221.


Character checks or verification are broad terms covering both Police checks and Security checks. The term can sometimes be used even if PCC's have been provided and are all fine. And yes part of checking uses the Form 80/1221. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char


----------



## jschopra

Gaurav Sharma said:


> On which no did you call???plz share the no...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its +61 7 3136 7000


----------



## M R

*AHC employment Verification*

Hello Friends, My HR manager received a call & then an email asking few details and whether my duty and appointment letters are genuine. 

Any guesses, how much more time it should take after the required information is provided ?

Regards,MR


----------



## aussieby2016

M R said:


> Hello Friends, My HR manager received a call & then an email asking few details and whether my duty and appointment letters are genuine.
> 
> Any guesses, how much more time it should take after the required information is provided ?
> 
> Regards,MR


nothing can be predicted....some people have received grants within weeks of verification while some are waiting since months.....


----------



## Shaivi

No grants today...frustration continues


----------



## panks_777

M R said:


> Hello Friends, My HR manager received a call & then an email asking few details and whether my duty and appointment letters are genuine.
> 
> Any guesses, how much more time it should take after the required information is provided ?
> 
> Regards,MR


From previous trends you can expect to get news in a week or 10 days. But if not then it can be delayed to a months or so.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Shaivi said:


> No grants today...frustration continues


Probably officials are relaxing after elections.. Let's expect something next week now.


----------



## ausilover

I called DIBP today and the lady told me that my application is in the initial stage and we can not tell you when you will get your visa. I can see you have provided all the documents requested. but there are delays so be patient and wait. This is what I have to hear after 135 days of visa lodge?


----------



## xmilanx

hi guys,

a quick question:

Does CO or Australian Embassy contact our company (which we claimed our work experience) to verify details? has this happened ?

If yes, what questions they ask ?


----------



## jschopra

ausilover said:


> I called DIBP today and the lady told me that my application is in the initial stage and we can not tell you when you will get your visa. I can see you have provided all the documents requested. but there are delays so be patient and wait. This is what I have to hear after 135 days of visa lodge?


Its still initial stage after 4 months? 

Why were May and June applicants given grant in premature stage then? Frustrating.


----------



## ausilover

jschopra said:


> Its still initial stage after 4 months?
> 
> Why were May and June applicants given grant in premature stage then? Frustrating.


Yes, very true jschopra. I think I am the only one who got this kind of answer till now.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

ausilover said:


> Yes, very true jschopra. I think I am the only one who got this kind of answer till now.




True.. Even after 4 months if it's still in initial stages then to reach to final stages it will take 4 yrs.. 

God can only save us here


----------



## sarbjass

MissionAus_2016 said:


> True.. Even after 4 months if it's still in initial stages then to reach to final stages it will take 4 yrs..
> 
> God can only save us here




I am totally fed up with the functionality of DIBP, don't know how they works. People are getting grants in very less time and others are waiting so long without any reasons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek.gupta

MissionAus_2016 said:


> True.. Even after 4 months if it's still in initial stages then to reach to final stages it will take 4 yrs..
> 
> God can only save us here


Missonaus and JSchopra , in your case did employment verification happened or not ?
for me it has not happened. i feel that who so ever is claiming high points is work exp. verification should happen
I checked with my HR and till now nothing has happened till now
I have decided to provide all contact information to like 
HR email id for verification , (ideally they should find it out from websites but i am not sure they have found it)
company website links to contact information which have additional phone numbers etc

wht do u guys think ..


----------



## MissionAus_2016

abhishek.gupta said:


> Missonaus and JSchopra , in your case did employment verification happened or not ?
> 
> for me it has not happened. i feel that who so ever is claiming high points is work exp. verification should happen
> 
> I checked with my HR and till now nothing has happened till now
> 
> I have decided to provide all contact information to like
> 
> HR email id for verification , (ideally they should find it out from websites but i am not sure they have found it)
> 
> company website links to contact information which have additional phone numbers etc
> 
> 
> 
> wht do u guys think ..




No employment verification at least I m not aware of.. Also w.r.t. numbers their background check agencies would be smart enough to extract such information.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

MissionAus_2016 said:


> No employment verification at least I m not aware of.. Also w.r.t. numbers their background check agencies would be smart enough to extract such information.


i am not sure what is the hold up then. Why haven't they contacted yet to HR.

Do you think is there any harm in providing the additional information


----------



## MissionAus_2016

abhishek.gupta said:


> i am not sure what is the hold up then. Why haven't they contacted yet to HR.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think is there any harm in providing the additional information




No harm in providing max information you have till the time Grant doesn't come..


----------



## Sush1

A Question.

The HR Manager who signed on my Roles and Responsibilities Letter is leaving the organization in 3 days. I got to know this yesterday.
Do I need to intimate DIBP about this?

Other person from HR is there to do answer in case of any enquiry from DIBP. 

Regards


----------



## ausilover

abhishek.gupta said:


> Missonaus and JSchopra , in your case did employment verification happened or not ?
> for me it has not happened. i feel that who so ever is claiming high points is work exp. verification should happen
> I checked with my HR and till now nothing has happened till now
> I have decided to provide all contact information to like
> HR email id for verification , (ideally they should find it out from websites but i am not sure they have found it)
> company website links to contact information which have additional phone numbers etc
> 
> wht do u guys think ..


Hi Abhishek, There is no employment verification in my case as well. It seems like that the lady spoke out the bitter truth of Feb end and March candidates. Day by day it is becoming more confusing and frustrating.


----------



## Deeps2016

SI.Sujith said:


> Is there any members who lodged visa on june? Whats the status. I lodged the visa on 10th June. No updates till now?


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

Check this site:


----------



## jschopra

abhishek.gupta said:


> Missonaus and JSchopra , in your case did employment verification happened or not ?
> for me it has not happened. i feel that who so ever is claiming high points is work exp. verification should happen
> I checked with my HR and till now nothing has happened till now
> I have decided to provide all contact information to like
> HR email id for verification , (ideally they should find it out from websites but i am not sure they have found it)
> company website links to contact information which have additional phone numbers etc
> 
> wht do u guys think ..


Nope. No verification yet.
I like your idea of uploading contact information as updated information.
That we know for sure that they get through to the person they want to contact.


----------



## jairichi

bigdownunder said:


> Yes, I have lodged my visa application.


If you have lodged the visa application submit the same documents that were provided by your employer for assessment. In addition provide all the supplementary documents like appointment letter, promotion letter, salary slips, tax returns etc. You must be fine in this case as even if DIBP contacts your employer they cannot refute the authenticity of submitted documents.


----------



## Shaivi

jschopra said:


> ausilover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called DIBP today and the lady told me that my application is in the initial stage and we can not tell you when you will get your visa. I can see you have provided all the documents requested. but there are delays so be patient and wait. This is what I have to hear after 135 days of visa lodge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its still initial stage after 4 months?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why were May and June applicants given grant in premature stage then? Frustrating.
Click to expand...

I think because they have stamp of other country like japan,china,kuwait,uae,singapore ,malashia bla bla bla and due to tis pcc they have grant within short period ...i have seen on myimmi that each one who has got visa are having pcc other than india..this is realy...


----------



## jairichi

Sush1 said:


> A Question.
> 
> The HR Manager who signed on my Roles and Responsibilities Letter is leaving the organization in 3 days. I got to know this yesterday.
> Do I need to intimate DIBP about this?
> 
> Other person from HR is there to do answer in case of any enquiry from DIBP.
> 
> Regards


You have two options Sush. You could provide DIBP with updated contact info of the HR manager who is leaving or provide contact info of new HR who can handle verification from DIBP.


----------



## M.Asif

Hi everyone, 

I received visa grant letter yesterday. 

I claimed 5 points for work experience. No verification from my previous employer but I am not sure about current employer. 

Here are my timelines: 

Occupation 221111- Accountant (General)
Points: 70 
EOI submission/invitation date : 16 Feb 2016
Visa applied: 13 March 2016
IMMI Assessment Commence: 5 April 2016
Medical clearance: 17 May 2016 (2 months delay due to medical history)
CO contact: 3 June 2016 (requested health undertaking - provided same day)
Grant: 14 July 2016
First entry: 18 Nov 2016

I sincerely hope everyone gets visa grant very soon


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

COngrats Asif

QUOTE=M.Asif;10618098]Hi everyone, 

I received visa grant letter yesterday. 

I claimed 5 points for work experience. Not verification call from previous employer but I am not sure about current employer. 

Here are my timelines: 

Occupation 221111- Accountant (General)
Points: 70 
EOI submission/invitation date : 16 Feb 2016
Visa applied: 13 March 2016
IMMI Assessment Commence: 5 April 2016
Medical clearance: 17 May 2016 (2 months delay due to medical history)
CO contact: 3 June 2016 (requested health undertaking - provided same day)
Grant: 14 July 2016
First entry: 18 Nov 2016

I sincerely hope everyone gets visa grant very soon [/QUOTE]


----------



## jschopra

Shaivi said:


> I think because they have stamp of other country like japan,china,kuwait,uae,singapore ,malashia bla bla bla and due to tis pcc they have grant within short period ...i have seen on myimmi that each one who has got visa are having pcc other than india..this is realy...


Well I have visa and stamps from other countries too including Australia. Believe me its very random


----------



## Sush1

I know might be it is a stupid question but how to do it



jairichi said:


> You have two options Sush. You could provide DIBP with updated contact info of the HR manager who is leaving or provide contact info of new HR who can handle verification from DIBP.


----------



## theonerox

jschopra said:


> Well I have visa and stamps from other countries too including Australia. Believe me its very random


Well my heart goes out to all who wait beyond 120 days. There must have been many bogus candidates in the past which has prompted DIBP to have a stricter verification process. Just wish if I could stop checking my emails every day at 5 am  and get disappointed.

Sent from my SM-A800YZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Noor_Y

Hi,

I have a query regarding PCC from Dubai, my husband and I stayed in Dubai for more than a year and moved back to India after a while. We are currently planning to renew our passports as well. Hence, need to know if a PCC for Dubai can be issued on the renewed passport?

Thanks,
Noor


----------



## aussieby2016

M.Asif said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received visa grant letter yesterday.
> 
> I claimed 5 points for work experience. No verification from my previous employer but I am not sure about current employer.
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> 
> Occupation 221111- Accountant (General)
> Points: 70
> EOI submission/invitation date : 16 Feb 2016
> Visa applied: 13 March 2016
> IMMI Assessment Commence: 5 April 2016
> Medical clearance: 17 May 2016 (2 months delay due to medical history)
> CO contact: 3 June 2016 (requested health undertaking - provided same day)
> Grant: 14 July 2016
> First entry: 18 Nov 2016
> 
> I sincerely hope everyone gets visa grant very soon


congrats....but looking at your IED which is exactly 6 months from the day you filled health undertaking, I fear mine shall be around second week of November.....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## PunjabiAussie

Friends, please help with below query

i worked in one IT company say A for a year (have offer letter , salary slips for 6 months) but then company was taken over by another company say B after 6 months ( they provided revised offer letter , salary slips for 6 months) . Now during ACS asessment i only mentioned the company which took over as the experience certificate given shows the name of new company(B) with full tenure of one year.

1.My doubt is during visa lodge shall i include only 6 month payslip of company B ? as if i include company A's offer letter and payslips that might confuse CO.

2. if i include company B's revised offer letter than co might ask what was previous company etc. and why it was not mentioned in ACS

3. currently i have payslips of both company A and B, Experience letter and offer letters of both A & B



Please advise with your expert opinions


----------



## GSSinOZ

PunjabiAussie said:


> Friends, please help with below query
> 
> i worked in one IT company say A for a year (have offer letter , salary slips for 6 months) but then company was taken over by another company say B after 6 months ( they provided revised offer letter , salary slips for 6 months) . Now during ACS asessment i only mentioned the company which took over as the experience certificate given shows the name of new company(B) with full tenure of one year.
> 
> 1.My doubt is during visa lodge shall i include only 6 month payslip of company B ? as if i include company A's offer letter and payslips that might confuse CO.
> 
> 2. if i include company B's revised offer letter than co might ask what was previous company etc. and why it was not mentioned in ACS
> 
> 3. currently i have payslips of both company A and B, Experience letter and offer letters of both A & B
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise with your expert opinions


Hi punjabiAussie - one of my friend had the same situation and all submitted for company B only..


----------



## GSSinOZ

aussieby2016 said:


> M.Asif said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received visa grant letter yesterday.
> 
> I claimed 5 points for work experience. No verification from my previous employer but I am not sure about current employer.
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> 
> Occupation 221111- Accountant (General)
> Points: 70
> EOI submission/invitation date : 16 Feb 2016
> Visa applied: 13 March 2016
> IMMI Assessment Commence: 5 April 2016
> Medical clearance: 17 May 2016 (2 months delay due to medical history)
> CO contact: 3 June 2016 (requested health undertaking - provided same day)
> Grant: 14 July 2016
> First entry: 18 Nov 2016
> 
> I sincerely hope everyone gets visa grant very soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats....but looking at your IED which is exactly 6 months from the day you filled health undertaking, I fear mine shall be around second week of November.....
Click to expand...

IED is least of pcc date or medical date, whichever is earlier


----------



## M.Asif

aussieby2016 said:


> congrats....but looking at your IED which is exactly 6 months from the day you filled health undertaking, I fear mine shall be around second week of November.....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Yeah, I didn't notice that. I think they counted from the day when I received medical clearance ie. 17 May 2016. I read it somewhere that if your case is referred then health assessment is valid for 6 months.


----------



## dakshch

sarbjass said:


> Oh dakshch. I am really worrying about your visa status. When you called DIBP then what did they reply, I mean whether its external or internal checks are going on. As when I called DIBP they said CO is waiting for internal checks information.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




They said your application is under processing and if we need anything from you, we will contact you. There is nothing you need to do for now.

This same reply from last 4 months.


----------



## aussieby2016

GSSinOZ said:


> IED is least of pcc date or medical date, whichever is earlier


true....but for people who have submitted from 815 ie health undertaking it gets reduced to six months only....hence those who have filled 815 can predict their IED's...


----------



## dakshch

ausilover said:


> I called DIBP today and the lady told me that my application is in the initial stage and we can not tell you when you will get your visa. I can see you have provided all the documents requested. but there are delays so be patient and wait. This is what I have to hear after 135 days of visa lodge?





Be patient and wait. That is what they tell everyone. 
Well i have run out of patience after 221 days.


----------



## aussieby2016

M.Asif said:


> Yeah, I didn't notice that. I think they counted from the day when I received medical clearance ie. 17 May 2016. I read it somewhere that if your case is referred then health assessment is valid for 6 months.


yes......DIBP clearly mentions this in its website.....see the text below from DIBP's website...

"How long is my health clearance valid for?

Your health clearance is usually valid for 12 months. However, if you are asked to sign a health undertaking, your health clearance is valid for six months."


----------



## PunjabiAussie

dakshch said:


> Be patient and wait. That is what they tell everyone.
> Well i have run out of patience after 221 days.


looking at you guys , me feeling dejected whle waiting for invitation.

this is how they are giving grants after 200+ days 

isn't there some SLA for CO to finish case in particular period. i can understand what patience can be shown


----------



## Aashuaust81

M.Asif said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received visa grant letter yesterday.
> 
> I claimed 5 points for work experience. No verification from my previous employer but I am not sure about current employer.
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> 
> Occupation 221111- Accountant (General)
> Points: 70
> EOI submission/invitation date : 16 Feb 2016
> Visa applied: 13 March 2016
> IMMI Assessment Commence: 5 April 2016
> Medical clearance: 17 May 2016 (2 months delay due to medical history)
> CO contact: 3 June 2016 (requested health undertaking - provided same day)
> Grant: 14 July 2016
> First entry: 18 Nov 2016
> 
> I sincerely hope everyone gets visa grant very soon


Congrats Asif.
Dua karo Bhai for me I m too accountant (G) waiting from last six months


----------



## Viaan

M.Asif said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received visa grant letter yesterday.
> 
> I claimed 5 points for work experience. No verification from my previous employer but I am not sure about current employer.
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> 
> Occupation 221111- Accountant (General)
> Points: 70
> EOI submission/invitation date : 16 Feb 2016
> Visa applied: 13 March 2016
> IMMI Assessment Commence: 5 April 2016
> Medical clearance: 17 May 2016 (2 months delay due to medical history)
> CO contact: 3 June 2016 (requested health undertaking - provided same day)
> Grant: 14 July 2016
> First entry: 18 Nov 2016
> 
> I sincerely hope everyone gets visa grant very soon


Hi,

Congrats Asif

Can you tell me who was your co on commence mail? because i also got the commence mail on June 16th since then no contact and I have claimed 5 points for employment.

Viaan


----------



## Aashuaust81

Hi everyone 
Does any one here have CO FROM ADELIADE NAME MICHEAL ??
Just wondering is he fast in reviewing the cases?


----------



## Viaan

Aashuaust81 said:


> Hi everyone
> Does any one here have CO FROM ADELIADE NAME MICHEAL ??
> Just wondering is he fast in reviewing the cases?


Hi

What i understand from seeing all the post from expat forum i don't think it will be the same co it keeps changing. I have seen people who have co contact from Brisbane and grant letter from Adelaide. 

Viaan


----------



## goaustralianow

Hello Experts,

I have a concern after reading through posts here. My current employer provided me a Job duties/reference letter however mentioned a line in the end stating - "This letter is issued for pursuing Higher Education".

The organisation I work for doesn't provide a letter w/o this statement.

Before submitting this letter to ACS and DIBP, I removed this line.

Could this affect my application?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Hey guys, can i submit the sd that i submitted to acs to visa processing as well?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## kawal_547

Sush1 said:


> A Question.
> 
> The HR Manager who signed on my Roles and Responsibilities Letter is leaving the organization in 3 days. I got to know this yesterday.
> Do I need to intimate DIBP about this?
> 
> Other person from HR is there to do answer in case of any enquiry from DIBP.
> 
> Regards


They don't call on references given by you 

They find the references themselves.

Also, if they call or email the Hr department, the Hr department just need to confirm your rnr as per your data and also if asked that the letter that you submitted was signed by the authorized person and is genuine, they should confirm that.

All the best.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Asif

Viaan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats Asif
> 
> Can you tell me who was your co on commence mail? because i also got the commence mail on June 16th since then no contact and I have claimed 5 points for employment.
> 
> Viaan


Name was Catherine. To be honest, everytime I received email from DIBP, it was from difference CO so I am not if this information is of any use? Best of luck


----------



## Viaan

M.Asif said:


> Name was Catherine. To be honest, everytime I received email from DIBP, it was from difference CO so I am not if this information is of any use? Best of luck


Thankx man, All the best for your future.

Viaan


----------



## kawal_547

Aashuaust81 said:


> Hi everyone
> Does any one here have CO FROM ADELIADE NAME MICHEAL ??
> Just wondering is he fast in reviewing the cases?


It's not one person who reviews the case and takes the final call.

Each case is reviewed by a number of cos and then a final call is taken.

All the best.


----------



## M.Asif

goaustralianow said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have a concern after reading through posts here. My current employer provided me a Job duties/reference letter however mentioned a line in the end stating - "This letter is issued for pursuing Higher Education".
> 
> The organisation I work for doesn't provide a letter w/o this statement.
> 
> Before submitting this letter to ACS and DIBP, I removed this line.
> 
> Could this affect my application?


Did you change the signed scanned version of the document? What I will write next is based on the assumption that your answer is yes. 

What if DIBP send this letter to your employer for verification? I don't think this line (which you deleted) has any importance at all but amendment in any signed document without permission is not the right move (not even legal). Now you can just hope that DIBP don't verify your experience and if did, your employer don't notice that change.


----------



## goaustralianow

M.Asif said:


> Did you change the signed scanned version of the document? What I will write next is based on the assumption that your answer is yes.
> 
> What if DIBP send this letter to your employer for verification? I don't think this line (which you deleted) has any importance at all but amendment in any signed document without permission is not the right move (not even legal). Now you can just hope that DIBP don't verify your experience and if did, your employer don't notice that change.


Thank you for your response and many congrats for your Grant!

Shall I upload the original letter with that statement mentioned in it?


----------



## pdhadhal

dakshch said:


> Be patient and wait. That is what they tell everyone.
> Well i have run out of patience after 221 days.



I saw your timeline , It is very strange that they take such a long hold on some applications ! I think you will be getting visa before end of this month or first week of august 

I applied on 4th may with same code 263111 and No CO had contacted me till day , I am not sure why no one contacted me till day, At least the commencement email would have been a relief but no progress since the day one It is still showing me application received 

In hope of direct grant I submitted everything upfront but it is very strange for me to see no CO contact till date !


----------



## dinusubba

gonnabeexpat said:


> Hey guys, can i submit the sd that i submitted to acs to visa processing as well?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Yes you can.


----------



## ausilover

dakshch said:


> Be patient and wait. That is what they tell everyone.
> Well i have run out of patience after 221 days.


Does these delays happens every year or this year only?


----------



## sridevimca20022

goaustralianow said:


> Thank you for your response and many congrats for your Grant!
> 
> Shall I upload the original letter with that statement mentioned in it?



It is better to upload the original letter which you got from employer.Experts can comment on this


----------



## Jasmin FR

ausilover said:


> Does these delays happens every year or this year only?


We are so unlucky that we get Brisbane team for our application processing.I am also waiting from last 170 Days.


----------



## goaustralianow

sridevimca20022 said:


> It is better to upload the original letter which you got from employer.Experts can comment on this


Thank you Sridevi for your candid suggestion. Appreciate it!

Others - Could you please suggest?


----------



## ozoz2016

Hi,

My passport was due for renewal and I have renewed it. Please suggest if I should fill and upload form 80 again with new passport details?

Thanks,


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dinusubba said:


> Yes you can.


Rhanks  

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## web83

i wonder what is wrong with the grants for 263111.i lodged on 14th may and no contact as yet.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

goaustralianow said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have a concern after reading through posts here. My current employer provided me a Job duties/reference letter however mentioned a line in the end stating - "This letter is issued for pursuing Higher Education".
> 
> The organisation I work for doesn't provide a letter w/o this statement.
> 
> Before submitting this letter to ACS and DIBP, I removed this line.
> 
> Could this affect my application?


The straight answer is what you did is tampering with evidence. A serious one if DIBP or your employer finds out. If not, count yourself lucky. With that sentence it will not be an issue to process you assessment or visa application.


----------



## Josephite

web83 said:


> i wonder what is wrong with the grants for 263111.i lodged on 14th may and no contact as yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Maybe nowdays thr is less requirement for jobs with this code in Australia


----------



## jairichi

ozoz2016 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My passport was due for renewal and I have renewed it. Please suggest if I should fill and upload form 80 again with new passport details?
> 
> Thanks,


It is Form 929.
https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-update-my-address-or-passport-details
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/929.pdf


----------



## sarbjass

Josephite said:


> Maybe nowdays thr is less requirement for jobs with this code in Australia




If australia has less job requirements under this code then why they are issuing lot of invitations under this code in each round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarbjass

dakshch said:


> They said your application is under processing and if we need anything from you, we will contact you. There is nothing you need to do for now.
> 
> This same reply from last 4 months.




how many times you have called to DIBP or have you taken status updates via email also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi6060

web83 said:


> i wonder what is wrong with the grants for 263111.i lodged on 14th may and no contact as yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk




CO has been assigned to all applications lodged before June 10th for 189. Don't worry if you haven't received any email. It's normal. It's an indication of getting direct grant.


----------



## nishantb

sridevimca20022 said:


> It is better to upload the original letter which you got from employer.Experts can comment on this


F

Original should be uploaded to avoid any coflict.


----------



## web83

Abhi6060 said:


> CO has been assigned to all applications lodged before June 10th for 189. Don't worry if you haven't received any email. It's normal. It's an indication of getting direct grant.


yeah i thought so initially but Mr Chopra's situation is frightening. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## web83

sarbjass said:


> If australia has less job requirements under this code then why they are issuing lot of invitations under this code in each round.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes why did they charge visa fee from us and making us wait wait and wait.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

nishantb said:


> F
> 
> Original should be uploaded to avoid any coflict.


HI nishant,

You went through emp. verification... how many points you claimed?


----------



## nskarthik4u

hi all i got golden letter on 4th jly


----------



## thehuskyone

nskarthik4u said:


> hi all i got golden letter on 4th jly


And you are telling us now? What were you up to all these days  

Congratulations! Please update myimmitracker!

Sent from Oneplus One


----------



## ozoz2016

Thank you jairichi!



jairichi said:


> It is Form 929.
> https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-update-my-address-or-passport-details
> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/929.pdf


----------



## Migindian

I've started filling my visa application. I heard like we can upload medicals alongwith visa filing.

To do medicals, hospital asks for HAP ID .

Could you please help me on how to get this HAP ID ? Thanks !


----------



## destinationonshore

What should I write for "Status" email to DIBP inquiring about my application. I lodged my 189 application on 4th May and CO asked for additional documents on 14th May. I submitted required documents on 9th June within 28 days period. 

I am thinking about writing an email asking the status of my visa application. I know its 73 days since visa lodged but I have seen others getting grants within a month or so.


----------



## jairichi

Migindian said:


> I've started filling my visa application. I heard like we can upload medicals alongwith visa filing.
> 
> To do medicals, hospital asks for HAP ID .
> 
> Could you please help me on how to get this HAP ID ? Thanks !


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations


----------



## destinationonshore

destinationonshore said:


> What should I write for "Status" email to DIBP inquiring about my application. I lodged my 189 application on 4th May and CO asked for additional documents on 14th May. I submitted required documents on 9th June within 28 days period.
> 
> I am thinking about writing an email asking the status of my visa application. I know its 73 days since visa lodged but I have seen others getting grants within a month or so.


Bump


----------



## jairichi

destinationonshore said:


> Bump


What documents were requested?


----------



## destinationonshore

Requested medicals and PCC....


----------



## Imxohail

Hi!

I received invitation on 6th July for 189 in SOL#261313.

After creating Immi Account while applying for visa, I got stuck at few things and need your help:

1- In *non-migrating dependents* I have to add spouse but she does not possess a Passport. Should I wait till she get one or I can lodge leaving passport details empty?

2- Her surname is still not changed on her NIC(since we got married recently) so should I also change that first and then add it to details?

3- It is mandatory to add *To date* in experience while adding companies, what should I do when I am currently working there? It does not allow blank 

4- Through out whole application so far it hasn`t asked me to upload any document. While I see people discussing uploading documents. Am I doing it right ?

Your help will be appreciated!!


----------



## jairichi

destinationonshore said:


> Requested medicals and PCC....


Normally you should have got your grant. Hopefully before the end of this month.


----------



## jairichi

Imxohail said:


> Hi!
> 
> I received invitation on 6th July for 189 in SOL#261313.
> 
> After creating Immi Account while applying for visa, I got stuck at few things and need your help:
> 
> 1- In *non-migrating dependents* I have to add spouse but she does not possess a Passport. Should I wait till she get one or I can lodge leaving passport details empty?
> 
> 2- Her surname is still not changed on her NIC(since we got married recently) so should I also change that first and then add it to details?
> 
> 3- It is mandatory to add *To date* in experience while adding companies, what should I do when I am currently working there? It does not allow blank
> 
> 4- Through out whole application so far it hasn`t asked me to upload any document. While I see people discussing uploading documents. Am I doing it right ?
> 
> Your help will be appreciated!!


1. Wait for her passport.
2. Change in surname is not mandatory.
3. Type "CURRENT" or "TILL DATE"
4. Only after you submit your visa application and pay fee you can upload documents.


----------



## Imxohail

Thanks a lot Jairichi !!


----------



## Vinay123

I lodged my 189 PR Visa (Skillset 263111) with 65 points at the mid of May'2016. I got a mail from CO asking for Form 80 and medical of my non migrating family members. I added my wife and daughter (2 years old) as Non migrating family member. 
I than decided to convert my non migrating family members to Migrating members, so CO asked me to submit another form 1436. I submitted all the required documents and Form 1436 on 4th July. 
Do anyone has idea, when can I expect my Visa to be granted? CO has not contacted me till now. Also fee for additional members has not been charged till now.


----------



## jairichi

Vinay123 said:


> I lodged my 189 PR Visa (Skillset 263111) with 65 points at the mid of May'2016. I got a mail from CO asking for Form 80 and medical of my non migrating family members. I added my wife and daughter (2 years old) as Non migrating family member.
> I than decided to convert my non migrating family members to Migrating members, so CO asked me to submit another form 1436. I submitted all the required documents and Form 1436 on 4th July.
> Do anyone has idea, when can I expect my Visa to be granted? CO has not contacted me till now. Also fee for additional members has not been charged till now.


With the current scenario as seen my this forum members no one can predict that.


----------



## prvnmali

*First Lodge then submit the documents?*

Hi Friends,

I have a query...

Should I lodge the VISA application wait foe CO officer and then upload.

1. PCC 
2. Medicals
3. Form 80
4. FOrm 1221

OR Can I upload everything at first and submit the visa Application along with fees?
Kindly assis in this.

Thanks


----------



## gsaeed2001

*visa 189*

I apply for visa 189 (233914)
lodge 23 May 2015
medical 1 Aug 2015
I am waiting after 13 month of Lodge and 11 month of medical .I have to repeat my medical again


----------



## Moneyjheeta

prvnmali said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a query...
> 
> Should I lodge the VISA application wait foe CO officer and then upload.
> 
> 1. PCC
> 2. Medicals
> 3. Form 80
> 4. FOrm 1221
> 
> OR Can I upload everything at first and submit the visa Application along with fees?
> Kindly assis in this.
> 
> Thanks


You can do either way...best is to upload everything initially. ..just to avoid CO contact and getting ending up in waiting game.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Are you guys also facing timing issues of posts ?

As to me current posts are showing with 4-5hrs behind in timestamp


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Hi All,

Iam in the process of filling up my EOI and i have a question.

In the Employment history section, do i need to mention all the titles i have held in my previous company?. In my previous company My designation got changed once i.e from test engineer to analyst. The reason why i am asking this is, in my acs report the last held designation alone is mentioned for the time served in my previous company? please help me out


----------



## RozPan

Hi all , we lodged our application on 5th March with 65 points under the code-231111. It's been approx 130 days and we too are one of the unlucky ones allotted to Brisbane dibp. CO contacted on 18th April with a query to which we responded immediately and since then nothing. Tried calling Dibp once but was given d standard response that the application is under review.. nothing is pending from our end... No HR verification (Atleast in my current job) .
Waking up each day in anticipation and then starting d day with disappointment is not the best of feelings . Although all our previous steps were cleared in 2-3 weeks I was mentally prepared for about 3 months for visa allocation.
However looking at the timelines of other members feel quite lost at the moment as we cross 4 months . All the major life decisions have been currently put on hold and have nothing to hang on to except for faith n hope. Sorry for the long post .. Had to vent out my frustration where people would understand .????


----------



## vikaschandra

RozPan said:


> Hi all , we lodged our application on 5th March with 65 points under the code-231111. It's been approx 130 days and we too are one of the unlucky ones allotted to Brisbane dibp. CO contacted on 18th April with a query to which we responded immediately and since then nothing. Tried calling Dibp once but was given d standard response that the application is under review.. nothing is pending from our end... No HR verification (Atleast in my current job) .
> Waking up each day in anticipation and then starting d day with disappointment is not the best of feelings . Although all our previous steps were cleared in 2-3 weeks I was mentally prepared for about 3 months for visa allocation.
> However looking at the timelines of other members feel quite lost at the moment as we cross 4 months . All the major life decisions have been currently put on hold and have nothing to hang on to except for faith n hope. Sorry for the long post .. Had to vent out my frustration where people would understand .????


Well few cases get stuck one of them could be yours. But do not worry and hope that the decision is made soon. Waiting is the only option. Best wishes with your application


----------



## Monada

I lodged my application as a Structural Engineer on 8/6 and front loaded all documents, but until now I haven't received any response. Does this mean that I haven't been allocated a CO yet? Although on the official website, it's indicated that cases lodged earlier than 10/6 should have been allocated a CO. 

Could I have been allocated a CO without being notified? 

If the answer is yes, is it a postive sign for a direct grant?


----------



## sarbjass

RozPan said:


> Hi all , we lodged our application on 5th March with 65 points under the code-231111. It's been approx 130 days and we too are one of the unlucky ones allotted to Brisbane dibp. CO contacted on 18th April with a query to which we responded immediately and since then nothing. Tried calling Dibp once but was given d standard response that the application is under review.. nothing is pending from our end... No HR verification (Atleast in my current job) .
> Waking up each day in anticipation and then starting d day with disappointment is not the best of feelings . Although all our previous steps were cleared in 2-3 weeks I was mentally prepared for about 3 months for visa allocation.
> However looking at the timelines of other members feel quite lost at the moment as we cross 4 months . All the major life decisions have been currently put on hold and have nothing to hang on to except for faith n hope. Sorry for the long post .. Had to vent out my frustration where people would understand .????




I am also on the same boat but one thing is quite clear with the recent trend that people with code 263111 are getting visas very late. 
Secondly Brisbane or Adelaide do not seams to be the reason of delay as my Case officer is from Adelaide. 
Persons like Daksh, kawal, and me, are waiting since long with the job code 263111 and till now nothing has been happened like verification. I have also put all my future plans on hold but rather that waiting we don't have any other option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Monada said:


> I lodged my application as a Structural Engineer on 8/6 and front loaded all documents, but until now I haven't received any response. Does this mean that I haven't been allocated a CO yet? Although on the official website, it's indicated that cases lodged earlier than 10/6 should have been allocated a CO.
> 
> Could I have been allocated a CO without being notified?
> 
> If the answer is yes, is it a postive sign for a direct grant?


Yes it is possible that the CO might have picked up your case and the processing might be happening. The status doesn't change to Assessment in progress always. 

Check the attachment for details on various steps


----------



## Monada

vikaschandra said:


> Monada said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged my application as a Structural Engineer on 8/6 and front loaded all documents, but until now I haven't received any response. Does this mean that I haven't been allocated a CO yet? Although on the official website, it's indicated that cases lodged earlier than 10/6 should have been allocated a CO.
> 
> Could I have been allocated a CO without being notified?
> 
> If the answer is yes, is it a postive sign for a direct grant?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is possible that the CO might have picked up your case and the processing might be happening. The status doesn't change to Assessment in progress always.
> 
> Check the attachment for details on various steps
Click to expand...

Thanks Vickas, how about the Assessment Commencement email that many people talk about, do you foresee a reason for not receiving a similar one?


----------



## jahanzeb84

RozPan said:


> Hi all , we lodged our application on 5th March with 65 points under the code-231111. It's been approx 130 days and we too are one of the unlucky ones allotted to Brisbane dibp. CO contacted on 18th April with a query to which we responded immediately and since then nothing. Tried calling Dibp once but was given d standard response that the application is under review.. nothing is pending from our end... No HR verification (Atleast in my current job) .
> Waking up each day in anticipation and then starting d day with disappointment is not the best of feelings . Although all our previous steps were cleared in 2-3 weeks I was mentally prepared for about 3 months for visa allocation.
> However looking at the timelines of other members feel quite lost at the moment as we cross 4 months . All the major life decisions have been currently put on hold and have nothing to hang on to except for faith n hope. Sorry for the long post .. Had to vent out my frustration where people would understand .????


Why were you contacted by CO on 18th April, 2016?


----------



## agokarn

prvnmali said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a query...
> 
> Should I lodge the VISA application wait foe CO officer and then upload.
> 
> 1. PCC
> 2. Medicals
> 3. Form 80
> 4. FOrm 1221
> 
> OR Can I upload everything at first and submit the visa Application along with fees?
> Kindly assis in this.
> 
> Thanks




It's your choice. Just remember every email from CO kind of means delay of 28 days. If u give all upfront then u get it earlier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neophyte16

Hi Friends

Can some experienced hand pls assist with contacts or reference to get the Birth Certificate translated from Hindi to English in Pune, and also highlight any associated points to be taken care of.


----------



## gsaeed2001

I applied on 23/05/2015 for visa 189 engineering technologist-233914
I Still waiting 
I do not know
How long should I wait?


----------



## Monada

gsaeed2001 said:


> I applied on 23/05/2015 for visa 189 engineering technologist-233914
> I Still waiting
> I do not know
> How long should I wait?


Have you been assigned a CO?


----------



## gsaeed2001

what is CO


----------



## Monada

gsaeed2001 said:


> what is CO


CO: Case Officer

Do you have any correspondences with department?


----------



## gsaeed2001

lodge 23 May 2015
medical 1 Aug 2015


----------



## gsaeed2001

Yes I have CO


----------



## Monada

Unless there is any verification ongoing that you are aware about,for example employment verification, I would suggest sending a poilte update request or giving them a call.


----------



## gsaeed2001

after a month I have to repeat my Medical and clearance


----------



## Monada

gsaeed2001 said:


> after a month I have to repeat my Medical and clearance


I'm not an expert to advise you to undergo the medical again, but if I am in your shoes, I will ask the CO for an update and wait for him/her to advise the way forward. 

Effective communication is always the best approach to solve complex dilemmas.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

gonnabeexpat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Iam in the process of filling up my EOI and i have a question.
> 
> In the Employment history section, do i need to mention all the titles i have held in my previous company?. In my previous company My designation got changed once i.e from test engineer to analyst. The reason why i am asking this is, in my acs report the last held designation alone is mentioned for the time served in my previous company? please help me out


It would be great if someone could answer this for me  

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikunj

msr83 said:


> This thread is created to bring in those who are launching visa in 2016.:juggle:


Hello,

I want to apply for PR visa under the SOL.

I got to understand from a few people that, I need to apply for assessment of my experience and academics through either CA/CPA/IPA agency a my profession is closely matching the profile of Management Account. 

The query is that my work experience closely matches with the description given by the authorities but my work designation is not matching.

My current work designation is 'Analyst' but the work experience matches with that of Management Account.

Is it acceptable if my designation does not match but experience matches?

please advise on this query.


----------



## aus-here-i-come

Guys i was woundering does the grant duration depends on occupation?


----------



## gsaeed2001

Monada said:


> I'm not an expert to advise you to undergo the medical again, but if I am in your shoes, I will ask the CO for an update and wait for him/her to advise the way forward.
> Effective communication is always the best approach to solving complex dilemmas.


I have sent a lot of Emails I got only this answer

We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.


----------



## khumar

*Pakistan PCC in Spouse's Maiden Name*

Hi,

I am asking the following question on behalf of my cousin:

Has anyone been asked and got the Pakistan PCC in spouse's maiden as well as married names? If anyone has got such a PCC isssued can you please explain the process of getting the PAK PCC in spouse's maiden name? My cousin recently tried getting one from Lahore but the request was turned down. They said they only issue PCC as per the name in the passports. My cousin has been contacted by the CO explicitly asking for the PCCs both in married and maiden names. Help/advise will be highly appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## nishantb

Moneyjheeta said:


> HI nishant,
> 
> You went through emp. verification... how many points you claimed?



65 points buddy


----------



## nishantb

sarbjass said:


> I am also on the same boat but one thing is quite clear with the recent trend that people with code 263111 are getting visas very late.
> Secondly Brisbane or Adelaide do not seams to be the reason of delay as my Case officer is from Adelaide.
> Persons like Daksh, kawal, and me, are waiting since long with the job code 263111 and till now nothing has been happened like verification. I have also put all my future plans on hold but rather that waiting we don't have any other option.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would say same here as well however we have no choice but wait...


----------



## Abhi6060

sarbjass said:


> I am also on the same boat but one thing is quite clear with the recent trend that people with code 263111 are getting visas very late.
> Secondly Brisbane or Adelaide do not seams to be the reason of delay as my Case officer is from Adelaide.
> Persons like Daksh, kawal, and me, are waiting since long with the job code 263111 and till now nothing has been happened like verification. I have also put all my future plans on hold but rather that waiting we don't have any other option.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Waiting for about 130 days, lodged on March 7th (263111).


----------



## Moneyjheeta

nishantb said:


> 65 points buddy


Thanks....was it email verification or call

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## OnlyAustralia

Dear All,

Kindly find the below-mentioned link to prepare PTE. It contains all essays with their solution and also other useful material.:-

PTE Preperation: New PTE Material (All In One)

Thanks


----------



## holdon

Greetings fellow EF members!!

This is my first post on this website and greatly appreciates efforts by countless people making it easy for newbies like me to gather valuable info off this platform. I need advice for myself so that I dont have to contact agents and fill out unnecessary forms. 

I have already applied for 189 visa waiting for grant to arrive. I applied back in April 2016 and havent heard anything so far from CO. Have submitted necessary documents along with medicals. Now I realized that this wait could last over 8 months or so based on fellow EF members timelines. In the meanwhile can I apply for subclass 600 (Family sponsored visitor visa) for 6 months so that I can spend time with my brother in Australia sort of family vacation and in the meanwhile I wait for 189 grant. Is it something possible?

Awaiting valuable suggestions from fellow members.


----------



## suewonder

Tea&Coffee said:


> Congratulations.......
> Did you front loaded form 80 and 1221. How much points you claim from your employment......
> Applied single or with spouse!
> Any CO name assigned for you!
> We are contact by CO for those form on 21 June now waiting for GRANT
> please reply!
> All the best for your future!


yeah,I front loaded all documents with form 80,1221,pcc,medical and claim 15 points for employment and applied with wife and kid.MY first co was scott and got granted by anna.
hope, you got your all answers.


----------



## brightjaimin

Hi I'm new here,

I have already applied for 189 as civil drafter on 7th July and waiting for update. Please let me know if someone is in same boat.

EOI: 22nd June 2016
Invited : 6th JULY 2016
189 logged : 7th July 2016

All documents uploaded in advance including form 80, 1221, PCC, Medical


Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

Abhi6060 said:


> Waiting for about 130 days, lodged on March 7th (263111).




223 days... no verification... all docs front loaded... asked for PTE scores to be sent via pearson 6 months ago.

Then they closed my file, burnt the hard copy and deleted the softcopy. DIBP forgot I even applied and moved on.


----------



## Vijayabaskar

Is anyone facing issues in uploading documents to immiaccount? After I upload and click confirm button, the uploaded doc is not shown in the list and the doc count is also not increasing.

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## goaustralianow

I am also not able to upload any documents since today afternoon. I tried twice and then logged out fearing that it may show up all of a sudden tomorrow eating up my precious quota of 60 docs


----------



## jairichi

aus-here-i-come said:


> Guys i was woundering does the grant duration depends on occupation?


No, it does not. Depend on medicals or PCC whichever expires earlier.


----------



## jairichi

holdon said:


> Greetings fellow EF members!!
> 
> This is my first post on this website and greatly appreciates efforts by countless people making it easy for newbies like me to gather valuable info off this platform. I need advice for myself so that I dont have to contact agents and fill out unnecessary forms.
> 
> I have already applied for 189 visa waiting for grant to arrive. I applied back in April 2016 and havent heard anything so far from CO. Have submitted necessary documents along with medicals. Now I realized that this wait could last over 8 months or so based on fellow EF members timelines. In the meanwhile can I apply for subclass 600 (Family sponsored visitor visa) for 6 months so that I can spend time with my brother in Australia sort of family vacation and in the meanwhile I wait for 189 grant. Is it something possible?
> 
> Awaiting valuable suggestions from fellow members.


A visitor visa requires you to demonstrate strong ties to home country and intention to return. How are you going to do that when you have applied for a 189 PR visa?


----------



## jairichi

Nikunj said:


> Hello,
> 
> I want to apply for PR visa under the SOL.
> 
> I got to understand from a few people that, I need to apply for assessment of my experience and academics through either CA/CPA/IPA agency a my profession is closely matching the profile of Management Account.
> 
> The query is that my work experience closely matches with the description given by the authorities but my work designation is not matching.
> 
> My current work designation is 'Analyst' but the work experience matches with that of Management Account.
> 
> Is it acceptable if my designation does not match but experience matches?
> 
> please advise on this query.


Your designation is irrelevant. What actually matters is your education and your R&Rs matching the job description of ANZSCO code.


----------



## jairichi

neophyte16 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Can some experienced hand pls assist with contacts or reference to get the Birth Certificate translated from Hindi to English in Pune, and also highlight any associated points to be taken care of.


Contact Lyric Labs and they provide certified translation. You can get it done from any part of the world. They are quick and you might get the soft copy in a day followed by hard copy later by courier.
Lyric Labs | Translation Services Company - ISO 9001, DIN EN 15038 Certified
To get the email address of the person who is incharge send me an email.


----------



## icandoit124

Hi All,

Is there anyone has loged 189 with below, who can answer the below.

I have a single depended parent, as per the rules I can add my mother for PR while lodging my application along with my wife.

She stayed here in Australia with me for 12months on visitor visa and now she is in NY at my sister place. 
She will return again with visitor visa 

As the rule says : 
they have relied on you for at least the 12 months immediately before you lodge your application

I need to show she was dependent on me for 12months but as she is in US. Is it not possible now ? 


Thanks.


----------



## arun05

icandoit124 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there anyone has loged 189 with below, who can answer the below.
> 
> I have a single depended parent, as per the rules I can add my mother for PR while lodging my application along with my wife.
> 
> She stayed here in Australia with me for 12months on visitor visa and now she is in NY at my sister place.
> She will return again with visitor visa
> 
> As the rule says :
> they have relied on you for at least the 12 months immediately before you lodge your application
> 
> I need to show she was dependent on me for 12months but as she is in US. Is it not possible now ?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


You have to show her expenditure go from your pocket like her insurance, her daily needs, her flight ticket to USA from your pocket, if she has a phone then her phone bills. moreover a joint bank account with her.


----------



## arun05

goaustralianow said:


> I am also not able to upload any documents since today afternoon. I tried twice and then logged out fearing that it may show up all of a sudden tomorrow eating up my precious quota of 60 docs


There is message in IMMI account.
PLANNED SYSTEMS MAINTENANCE 

ImmiAccount will be unavailable on the following dates/times AEST (GMT +10): 

* 2pm to 7pm Saturday 16 July 2016


----------



## icandoit124

arun05 said:


> icandoit124 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Is there anyone has loged 189 with below, who can answer the below.
> 
> I have a single depended parent, as per the rules I can add my mother for PR while lodging my application along with my wife.
> 
> She stayed here in Australia with me for 12months on visitor visa and now she is in NY at my sister place.
> She will return again with visitor visa
> 
> As the rule says :
> they have relied on you for at least the 12 months immediately before you lodge your application
> 
> I need to show she was dependent on me for 12months but as she is in US. Is it not possible now ?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to show her expenditure go from your pocket like her insurance, her daily needs, her flight ticket to USA from your pocket, if she has a phone then her phone bills. moreover a joint bank account with her.
Click to expand...


Appreciate your quick response.

This is helpful, her ticket to US ,insurance I had taken care, which I can show daily expenses by my sister at the moment.


Also does it more time to get visa if there are three applicants in one application.

Regards


----------



## Vijayabaskar

arun05 said:


> There is message in IMMI account.
> PLANNED SYSTEMS MAINTENANCE
> 
> ImmiAccount will be unavailable on the following dates/times AEST (GMT +10):
> 
> * 2pm to 7pm Saturday 16 July 2016


That maintenance was until 7pm Australian time during which the site was completely down. All these issues that we are taking about are after that. 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

icandoit124 said:


> Appreciate your quick response.
> 
> This is helpful, her ticket to US ,insurance I had taken care, which I can show daily expenses by my sister at the moment.
> 
> 
> Also does it more time to get visa if there are three applicants in one application.
> 
> Regards


In her immigration history she will have to disclose that she stayed with your sister for sometime now and that goes against your case that she is completely dependent on you. One of the criteria to sponsor a dependent I think is that she has to demonstrate that she has no one else other than you which is not the case.


----------



## TheEntrepreneur

Hi , 

I have a query currently my Skills points breakdown is
AGE : 30
Bachelors 15
PTE: 20
I am eligible for lodging my EOI with 65 points under Software engineer stream. My question is I have just received the results of my Australian degree and I cleared it. Can I update my EOI to reflect his as I would be getting 5pts for this. However here is the catch, my course is 
a dual degree program NOT related to my Software Engineer skill. Its actually
1. Masters of Engineering Management (1year)
2. Masters of Business Administration (1year)
Can I update my EOI to include this or should I not ? Please advise.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## jairichi

TheEntrepreneur said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have a query currently my Skills points breakdown is
> AGE : 30
> Bachelors 15
> PTE: 20
> I am eligible for lodging my EOI with 65 points under Software engineer stream. My question is I have just received the results of my Australian degree and I cleared it. Can I update my EOI to reflect his as I would be getting 5pts for this. However here is the catch, my course is
> a dual degree program NOT related to my Software Engineer skill. Its actually
> 1. Masters of Engineering Management (1year)
> 2. Masters of Business Administration (1year)
> Can I update my EOI to include this or should I not ? Please advise.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


I think if your Australian degree is not related to your nominated occupation you cannot claim points.


----------



## jairichi

jairichi said:


> In her immigration history she will have to disclose that she stayed with your sister for sometime now and that goes against your case that she is completely dependent on you. One of the criteria to sponsor a dependent I think is that she has to demonstrate that she has no one else other than you which is not the case.


To be specific if you have only one sibling you have a chance to sponsor PR visa for your parent.


----------



## brightjaimin

TheEntrepreneur said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have a query currently my Skills points breakdown is
> AGE : 30
> Bachelors 15
> PTE: 20
> I am eligible for lodging my EOI with 65 points under Software engineer stream. My question is I have just received the results of my Australian degree and I cleared it. Can I update my EOI to reflect his as I would be getting 5pts for this. However here is the catch, my course is
> a dual degree program NOT related to my Software Engineer skill. Its actually
> 1. Masters of Engineering Management (1year)
> 2. Masters of Business Administration (1year)
> Can I update my EOI to include this or should I not ? Please advise.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


You should, trust me, I've done too much research in it. It is not necessary to have relevant study. It should only 2 year full time. My case is even complicated, I have bachelor degree in chemistry where whereas I studied advance diploma in drafting from australia, I've logged the file as drafter yet claiming points for bachelor of science from india even though it is not related to my occupation.

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tea&Coffee

suewonder said:


> yeah,I front loaded all documents with form 80,1221,pcc,medical and claim 15 points for employment and applied with wife and kid.MY first co was scott and got granted by anna.
> hope, you got your all answers.


Thank your reply.............all the best for your future!


----------



## RozPan

CO contacted us for evidence of functional English for spouse . We had already uploaded the certificate from university and even all the uploaded mark sheets mentioned English as the medium. So we just responded back with clarification and provided the same documents again. Since then did not hear anything from CO.


----------



## icandoit124

Thank you for response. Even I was thinking the same. Will my application can get reject coz of this. I m in this strong dilemma


----------



## MissionAus_2016

More than half a month is passed and we only witnessed flood in VISA grants in first two days. Since then it's same as like any other month, though there were elections also till 14th July but now what..

Can we expect increased number of VISAs in second half of the month, after all its July - the first month of financial year.

Seeing the trend of previous year.. DIBP cleared maximum backlog by end of July or by early August, lets expect the same this year also and may we all give rest to our minds which has been juggling since long:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Abhi6060

MissionAus_2016 said:


> More than half a month is passed and we only witnessed flood in VISA grants in first two days. Since then it's same as like any other month, though there were elections also till 14th July but now what..
> 
> 
> 
> Can we expect increased number of VISAs in second half of the month, after all its July - the first month of financial year.
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing the trend of previous year.. DIBP cleared maximum backlog by end of July or by early August, lets expect the same this year also and may we all give rest to our minds which has been juggling since long:fingerscrossed:




Need to wait till tomorrow to see the trend. Hope it speeds up, if it remains same tomorrow too. Then we need to stop presuming.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Abhi6060 said:


> Need to wait till tomorrow to see the trend. Hope it speeds up, if it remains same tomorrow too. Then we need to stop presuming.


Tomorrow Tomorrow Tomorrow.. Tomorrow never Dies

We have passed so many days assuming that tomorrow will be our day but till now tomorrow has not been favourable

Mine is 142 days till today and tomorrow count will be 143 .. & 143 means I LOVE YOU.. So if DIBP loves his immigration process and care for its applicants then 143 should work


----------



## Abhi6060

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Tomorrow Tomorrow Tomorrow.. Tomorrow never Dies
> 
> 
> 
> We have passed so many days assuming that tomorrow will be our day but till now tomorrow has not been favourable
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is 142 days till today and tomorrow count will be 143 .. & 143 means I LOVE YOU.. So if DIBP loves his immigration process and care for its applicants then 143 should work




Haha, mine is 130 days. Till now, we had a reason that they were busy in election campaign, then counting which continued till 14th, the announcement date of result i.e 15th, then weekend. From TOMORROW, they will be eying on the backlog(). If they don't shower, then????
Btw, where do you live in delhi?


----------



## tarun_87

Hello Members,

My Australian pcc is going to expire in 4 days. I called DIBP they informed that my next case review is in a 2 weeks. My concern is that in my next case review the CO will see that my AFP cleareance has expired and then mostly will ask me to again submit a new one. That will again delay my grant as it will again take the CO 28 to come back to my file. I had already applied and have received my new AFP certificate. So should i wait for the CO to ask for a new or should i now upload the new PCC now itself. So that in the next case review date there can be a decision on my grant rather than waiting for the CO to ask for it again, i upload it and then wait for it again. It has already been 5 and half months since i lodged my 189 application. Please help and advice. Thank you


----------



## abhishek.gupta

MissionAus_2016 said:


> More than half a month is passed and we only witnessed flood in VISA grants in first two days. Since then it's same as like any other month, though there were elections also till 14th July but now what..
> 
> Can we expect increased number of VISAs in second half of the month, after all its July - the first month of financial year.
> 
> Seeing the trend of previous year.. DIBP cleared maximum backlog by end of July or by early August, lets expect the same this year also and may we all give rest to our minds which has been juggling since long:fingerscrossed:


I fear thats not the case... from 5 th day of july itself the grant process has normalized like any other month...
in my opinion election had no impact...
new visa lodge cases till 25th June has been allocated to CO
see link
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

I don't expect increased grants in latter part of the month


----------



## Sithi

Vijayabaskar said:


> That maintenance was until 7pm Australian time during which the site was completely down. All these issues that we are taking about are after that.
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


Issue solved. Now able to upload documents again.


----------



## Tea&Coffee

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Tomorrow Tomorrow Tomorrow.. Tomorrow never Dies
> 
> We have passed so many days assuming that tomorrow will be our day but till now tomorrow has not been favourable
> 
> Mine is 142 days till today and tomorrow count will be 143 .. & 143 means I LOVE YOU.. So if DIBP loves his immigration process and care for its applicants then 143 should work


Very True! All the Best!


----------



## abhishek.gupta

when i called up DIBP . I asked the stage where my application was and the answer was that in "employment verification". 

I checked with HR, no employment verification was done till now. 
Now I know that emp. doesnt happen in every case but if you are claiming high points i feel that it should happen. The case where emp. verification has not happened and they have received the grants they must have claimed low or no points in experience.

following are my thoughts
If you have claimed high points in work ex., the DIBP says that application status is in verification stage and they not yet contacted HR or any one then it is possible they are not able to get in touch with the right person in the organization.
I feel we should provide most recent information like reception number, extn to supervisor, email id for HR where they can verify emp. (get it from your HR).

Contact information website links...

let me know what do u think


----------



## Tea&Coffee

tarun_87 said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> My Australian pcc is going to expire in 4 days. I called DIBP they informed that my next case review is in a 2 weeks. My concern is that in my next case review the CO will see that my AFP cleareance has expired and then mostly will ask me to again submit a new one. That will again delay my grant as it will again take the CO 28 to come back to my file. I had already applied and have received my new AFP certificate. So should i wait for the CO to ask for a new or should i now upload the new PCC now itself. So that in the next case review date there can be a decision on my grant rather than waiting for the CO to ask for it again, i upload it and then wait for it again. It has already been 5 and half months since i lodged my 189 application. Please help and advice. Thank you


I suggest you to upload your new PCC, dont wait for CO.
Btw how to know the expiry date of Australian PCC.......its not written anywhere.


----------



## tarun_87

Tea&Coffee said:


> tarun_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Members,
> 
> My Australian pcc is going to expire in 4 days. I called DIBP they informed that my next case review is in a 2 weeks. My concern is that in my next case review the CO will see that my AFP cleareance has expired and then mostly will ask me to again submit a new one. That will again delay my grant as it will again take the CO 28 to come back to my file. I had already applied and have received my new AFP certificate. So should i wait for the CO to ask for a new or should i now upload the new PCC now itself. So that in the next case review date there can be a decision on my grant rather than waiting for the CO to ask for it again, i upload it and then wait for it again. It has already been 5 and half months since i lodged my 189 application. Please help and advice. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you to upload your new PCC, dont wait for CO.
> Btw how to know the expiry date of Australian PCC.......its not written anywhere.
Click to expand...

Hi,
Thanks for your reply. 
The AFP cleareance is valid for 1 year from the date of issue.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

abhishek.gupta said:


> I fear thats not the case... from 5 th day of july itself the grant process has normalized like any other month...
> in my opinion election had no impact...
> new visa lodge cases till 25th June has been allocated to CO
> see link
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications
> 
> I don't expect increased grants in latter part of the month


Hi abhishek...
website mentions visa case till 10 june for 189 and 25 may for 190 are allocated CO...not 25th june


----------



## backhome

Did any one get an email from skilledsupport department with the subject "urgent: informaton request" ? What does it mean? I was asked to provide my employment details which i mentioned in form 1221. It submitted it the same day but no response on it as yet.


----------



## TheEntrepreneur

jairichi said:


> I think if your Australian degree is not related to your nominated occupation you cannot claim points.


Hi Jairichi, 

Thank you for your reply but the DIBP site does not mention that to gain 5 points the study should be related to your course. Please see below:

_*Australian Study Requirment*

You can receive five points if you have completed one or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications for award through a course or courses taken at an Australian educational institution.

Your course or courses must:

be registered through the Commonwealth Register of Institutions and Course for Overseas Students (CRICOS)
have been completed in a total of at least 16 calendar months
have been completed as a result of at least two academic years of study
have given all instruction in English
have been completed while you were physically in Australia
have been completed while you held a visa authorising you to study in Australia.

A course can be counted only once towards the Australian study requirement. Any failed course subject cannot be counted.

As evidence that you completed the course or courses, you need to provide:

a certified copy of a completion letter from your educational institution, including
the dates the course began and ended
the date the course requirements were met
the location of the campus where you studied
certified copies of course transcripts.

Two academic years of study is defined as 92 weeks of study in a course or courses registered by CRICOS. CRICOS determines a standard duration (number of weeks) for each course.

This is a measure of the amount of study you have completed, rather than of how long it took you to do it. The study does not have to be full time.

You can take longer to complete course work, but you will be credited with the number of weeks that CRICOS determines as a standard duration. For example, if it takes you 92 weeks to complete a course that CRICOS says should take 78 weeks, you will receive credit for 78 weeks only.

If you are given credit for prior learning, you could be exempt from taking a relevant course. An exempted course cannot be counted towards the Australian study requirement. Credit cannot be counted on the basis of study done either overseas or within Australia in a non-CRICOS registered course.

The 92 weeks of study could contribute towards the award of one of more acceptable qualifications. In this instance, the courses of study need not have been done within a 24-month period. It is possible to have a break between completing the first course and beginning the second._


----------



## andreyx108b

RozPan said:


> CO contacted us for evidence of functional English for spouse . We had already uploaded the certificate from university and even all the uploaded mark sheets mentioned English as the medium. So we just responded back with clarification and provided the same documents again. Since then did not hear anything from CO.




They would usually ask for a letter stating language of instruction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek.gupta

Moneyjheeta said:


> Hi abhishek...
> website mentions visa case till 10 june for 189 and 25 may for 190 are allocated CO...not 25th june


typo error ..sorry

but still as we see that june applications are allocated to COs that means they are not overburdened. they must have cleared the previous backlog then only new applications are allocated


----------



## jairichi

TheEntrepreneur said:


> Hi Jairichi,
> 
> Thank you for your reply but the DIBP site does not mention that to gain 5 points the study should be related to your course. Please see below:
> 
> _*Australian Study Requirment*
> 
> You can receive five points if you have completed one or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications for award through a course or courses taken at an Australian educational institution.
> 
> Your course or courses must:
> 
> be registered through the Commonwealth Register of Institutions and Course for Overseas Students (CRICOS)
> have been completed in a total of at least 16 calendar months
> have been completed as a result of at least two academic years of study
> have given all instruction in English
> have been completed while you were physically in Australia
> have been completed while you held a visa authorising you to study in Australia.
> 
> A course can be counted only once towards the Australian study requirement. Any failed course subject cannot be counted.
> 
> As evidence that you completed the course or courses, you need to provide:
> 
> a certified copy of a completion letter from your educational institution, including
> the dates the course began and ended
> the date the course requirements were met
> the location of the campus where you studied
> certified copies of course transcripts.
> 
> Two academic years of study is defined as 92 weeks of study in a course or courses registered by CRICOS. CRICOS determines a standard duration (number of weeks) for each course.
> 
> This is a measure of the amount of study you have completed, rather than of how long it took you to do it. The study does not have to be full time.
> 
> You can take longer to complete course work, but you will be credited with the number of weeks that CRICOS determines as a standard duration. For example, if it takes you 92 weeks to complete a course that CRICOS says should take 78 weeks, you will receive credit for 78 weeks only.
> 
> If you are given credit for prior learning, you could be exempt from taking a relevant course. An exempted course cannot be counted towards the Australian study requirement. Credit cannot be counted on the basis of study done either overseas or within Australia in a non-CRICOS registered course.
> 
> The 92 weeks of study could contribute towards the award of one of more acceptable qualifications. In this instance, the courses of study need not have been done within a 24-month period. It is possible to have a break between completing the first course and beginning the second._


Hi The Entrepreneur,
You are absolutely correct. I did not see that in DIBP website but some agent websites say that it should be relevant to occupation. That is why I mentioned "I think". If you ask me I would trust DIBP website than those of agents. You should be fine.


----------



## TheEntrepreneur

jairichi said:


> Hi The Entrepreneur,
> You are absolutely correct. I did not see that in DIBP website but some agent websites say that it should be relevant to occupation. That is why I mentioned "I think". If you ask me I would trust DIBP website than those of agents. You should be fine.


Thanks for your guidance, you have been really helpful.


----------



## Monada

I don't think The department work like that. They may not be overloaded at the meantime, that's why they allocate more cases. The pending cases, which most probably require further verification might be handled by external teams and/or third parties.

I remember, I read on the website that if CO is unable to make an immediate decision, they send an email to the candidate advising him that his case requires further processing.

I think, once the CO pass the case for the further processing team, he places the file aside, until he receives a feedback. Therefore, he has the time to look at other cases.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

abhishek.gupta said:


> typo error ..sorry
> 
> but still as we see that june applications are allocated to COs that means they are not overburdened. they must have cleared the previous backlog then only new applications are allocated


Yes....they are now working ahead of those mentioned dates...like in immitracker shows 22/06 case done for 189 and nearly 12/06 case got CO in 190. We have less data on immitracker nearly 4-10%(what i assume) of total applicants worldwide. So hoping they are getting close to july.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## holdon

jairichi said:


> A visitor visa requires you to demonstrate strong ties to home country and intention to return. How are you going to do that when you have applied for a 189 PR visa?


I was thinking along the same lines but realized that applying for visitor visa could actually mess up things. Another member in the forum recommended the same what you inferred. I guess I'll just wait then. :juggle:


----------



## it-girl

Hi guys.

I have sumbitted my visa a month ago. CO contacted to ask form 80 and other docs. I wanted to check my previous answers that you fill before sumbitting visa, but unfortunately couldn't find it anymore in immi account. I forgot how I aswered for couple of questions in my partners education. So wanted to be consistent in form 80. Do you know guys where it is hidden or if I didn't save it myself it is lost?

Cheers


----------



## Moneyjheeta

it-girl said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I have sumbitted my visa a month ago. CO contacted to ask form 80 and other docs. I wanted to check my previous answers that you fill before sumbitting visa, but unfortunately couldn't find it anymore in immi account. I forgot how I aswered for couple of questions in my partners education. So wanted to be consistent in form 80. Do you know guys where it is hidden or if I didn't save it myself it is lost?
> 
> Cheers


I think you can check it thru view application link...which appears above view receipt. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## it-girl

Moneyjheeta said:


> I think you can check it thru view application link...which appears above view receipt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Thank you very much! Found it. You saved my life, almost had a panic attack


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Moneyjheeta said:


> Yes....they are now working ahead of those mentioned dates...like in immitracker shows 22/06 case done for 189 and nearly 12/06 case got CO in 190. We have less data on immitracker nearly 4-10%(what i assume) of total applicants worldwide. So hoping they are getting close to july.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


These are CO allocation dates and its very easy for COs to touch new applications and either send them back for more documents and getting them in a process of processing.. where actually delay happens. 

There should any such dates which should reflect all applications uptil this date, it could be 1 year ago date also as some are waiting even for more than a year now.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

All the best all waiting buddies.. Hope new week will shower grants and bring back smile on our faces!!


261111
Visa lodged: 26/2/16
CO contact: 16/3/16
Info Provided: 6/4/16

Nothing since then..


----------



## arjun09

MissionAus_2016 said:


> All the best all waiting buddies.. Hope new week will shower grants and bring back smile on our faces!!
> 
> 
> 261111
> Visa lodged: 26/2/16
> CO contact: 16/3/16
> Info Provided: 6/4/16
> 
> Nothing since then..


Good luck everyone. I am just a day ahead of u.
261313
Visa lodged - 25th feb 2016
CO contact- 15th march 2016
Docs submitted - 30th march


----------



## sarbjass

arjun09 said:


> Good luck everyone. I am just a day ahead of u.
> 261313
> Visa lodged - 25th feb 2016
> CO contact- 15th march 2016
> Docs submitted - 30th march




I am also on the same boat. Almost 150 days are about to complete but DIBP says its under routine process. 
Nobody have even contacted to any of employer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xmilanx

Hello, anyone who submitted his Visa application (189) in July 2016 and got contacted by CO? Please update


----------



## engradnan2828

150 Days after 189 visa lodge
115 Days after Docx submitted against CO request.
Counting continues.


Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## engradnan2828

Excellent day for TEAM PAKISTAN
• Won Lords test match 
• First Asian bowler to get 10 wickets in 2 decades
• Captain Misbah played his very first test match (last also) at lords at the age of 42 and scores 100 in the first innings.
• He got out in the same manner in 2nd innings like in 2010 Afridi got out in his last test match at Lords.
• For Amir, 2010 Lords test match was his last before he was banned & 2016 he rattled the castle to bring jubilation.
• For me: Hopes becomes higher


Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## icandoit124

Has anyone added parent while lodging 189?


----------



## andreyx108b

Moneyjheeta said:


> Yes....they are now working ahead of those mentioned dates...like in immitracker shows 22/06 case done for 189 and nearly 12/06 case got CO in 190. We have less data on immitracker nearly 4-10%(what i assume) of total applicants worldwide. So hoping they are getting close to july.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk




Its about 10% - 12% i would say... Based in the total from immigration plan (last year).




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

engradnan2828 said:


> 150 Days after 189 visa lodge
> 115 Days after Docx submitted against CO request.
> Counting continues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk




Hopefully you will hear soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysingapore

Good morning folks .. Just a quick one regarding medical check up. Can I obtain the ID without making the payment? Or it's only available after the payment is done? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

Jaysingapore said:


> Good morning folks .. Just a quick one regarding medical check up. Can I obtain the ID without making the payment? Or it's only available after the payment is done?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can be done before you lodge a visa application.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Its quite morning...everyone's ear want to hear notifications tone from their emails. . Good luck everyone

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Hoping that COs are queueing the emails in their software and will blast send button to all recipients queued in mail.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## nicemathan

Monday already begun here.

All the best to folks waiting for the *THAT mail*.



Moneyjheeta said:


> Its quite morning...everyone's ear want to hear notifications tone from their emails. . Good luck everyone
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## poorikanna

Hi,

Can someone tell what is the validity of the medical test and PCC, both done in India?


----------



## verma.rajput

Hi Poorikanna,

Medical is valid for 12 Months and for PCC it is also 12 months 
check How long is my police clearance valid for?

Thanks,
Aman



poorikanna said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone tell what is the validity of the medical test and PCC, both done in India?


----------



## aus-here-i-come

icandoit124 said:


> Has anyone added parent while lodging 189?


Hey. I have added my single mother as dependent.


----------



## icandoit124

Thank you for replying to my post.

I enquired many migration agents here in Sydney, and none of them aware that we can add parent while lodging 189 even after showing them that it is possible.

I have decided to do on my own now, but the only thing I need to know is, my mother was here in Sydney with me for 12months and after her visa got expired , she is at my sister place on visitor visa in NY and expected to come on September.

This is against to what I saw in form that she should be dependent for 12months immediately after lodging visa.
Will my application be accepted giving the scenario that she is actually dependent on me.

She is the single parent to me and I m working here in Sydney since 2nhalf years.

Thanks


----------



## nicemathan

You might need to provide more evidence proving that she is financially fully dependant on you and drawing no other incoming.



icandoit124 said:


> Thank you for replying to my post.
> 
> I enquired many migration agents here in Sydney, and none of them aware that we can add parent while lodging 189 even after showing them that it is possible.
> 
> I have decided to do on my own now, but the only thing I need to know is, my mother was here in Sydney with me for 12months and after her visa got expired , she is at my sister place on visitor visa in NY and expected to come on September.
> 
> This is against to what I saw in form that she should be dependent for 12months immediately after lodging visa.
> Will my application be accepted giving the scenario that she is actually dependent on me.
> 
> She is the single parent to me and I m working here in Sydney since 2nhalf years.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Jaysingapore

jairichi said:


> Can be done before you lodge a visa application.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations




Hi Jairichi.. Thanks for your response. unfortunately I still can't find the HAP ID from this immi account. I can see my application there with options of submit, withdraw, delete etc... Or is the application reference number is HAP ID as well?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icandoit124

Thank you. This gives me confident that I m going on the right path. 

I m lodging with 65pt after when my wife 's English test is done to get 5pts extra on developer programmer code . Do u know how long it will take get invite and Grant for 3ppli in one application.


----------



## sudhanshu2211

icandoit124 said:


> Thank you for replying to my post.
> 
> I enquired many migration agents here in Sydney, and none of them aware that we can add parent while lodging 189 even after showing them that it is possible.
> 
> I have decided to do on my own now, but the only thing I need to know is, my mother was here in Sydney with me for 12months and after her visa got expired , she is at my sister place on visitor visa in NY and expected to come on September.
> 
> This is against to what I saw in form that she should be dependent for 12months immediately after lodging visa.
> Will my application be accepted giving the scenario that she is actually dependent on me.
> 
> She is the single parent to me and I m working here in Sydney since 2nhalf years.
> 
> Thanks


I am sure you have already looked at this page https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Brin/Pare
BTW, we have a similar to yours with my other siblings staying in Australia and Canada.
We too spoke to few agents and got to know that any 189 is only for your family (i.e. spouse and kids). there are other visas that are for PR of old parents - the regular on has a processing time of 15-20 year and the special one has fees of $45K per parent.
Additionally, while the parent PR visa is getting processed, you can apply visitor visa for 3 yeas with no restriction. your parent will be able to stay in Australia for 12 months at a strech.


----------



## Shaivi

No grants onfirst day of week what happened to DIBP??


----------



## Greg1946

Shaivi said:


> No grants onfirst day of week what happened to DIBP??


Not sure. Hope case officers are not busy with invites for fresh applicants


----------



## Shaivi

Greg1946 said:


> Shaivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No grants onfirst day of week what happened to DIBP??
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure. Hope case officers are not busy with invites for fresh applicants
Click to expand...

Then what about us who are waiting since long


----------



## poorikanna

verma.rajput said:


> Hi Poorikanna,
> 
> Medical is valid for 12 Months and for PCC it is also 12 months
> check How long is my police clearance valid for?
> 
> Thanks,
> Aman


Thanks Aman


----------



## aus-here-i-come

icandoit124 said:


> Thank you for replying to my post.
> 
> I enquired many migration agents here in Sydney, and none of them aware that we can add parent while lodging 189 even after showing them that it is possible.
> 
> I have decided to do on my own now, but the only thing I need to know is, my mother was here in Sydney with me for 12months and after her visa got expired , she is at my sister place on visitor visa in NY and expected to come on September.
> 
> This is against to what I saw in form that she should be dependent for 12months immediately after lodging visa.
> Will my application be accepted giving the scenario that she is actually dependent on me.
> 
> She is the single parent to me and I m working here in Sydney since 2nhalf years.
> 
> Thanks


Well, what I believe is that you have to satisfy the CO that she is totally dependent on you and there is no one else on who she can totally rely on. In your case I don't have any idea.. but I have seen cases in which dependent parents are also granted visa. 

This is what they require:

*This evidence includes:
*a certified copy of their birth certificate and proof of their relationship to you
documents showing that the relative lives in your household
documents showing that your relative has been dependent on you for at least the 12 months immediately before you lodge your application.

*Your family member will be considered dependent if all of the following apply:*
they do not have a spouse or de facto partner
they usually live with you
they are wholly or substantially reliant on your financial support for their basic living needs (food, shelter and clothing)
they are more reliant on you for support than on any other person or source
they have relied on you for at least the 12 months immediately before you lodge your application.

I believe that you have gone through the above information. There are few things that may count into your case:
1- When did your mother went to your sister? and is the trip funded by you?
2- Have you transferred or given any amount to your mother during the time she is away from you.
3- How many siblings do you have?

This is what I think... You should collect and submit evidence related to your situation. Good luck bro..


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

What happened with the grants of code 233311?Has anybody who got grant with this code..i never seen this code had grant...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SI.Sujith

I am also with code 233311 - waiting for the grant - visa lodged on 10/06/2016


----------



## MissionAus_2016

So another disappointing day today.. 
We had lots of hopes but all going in vain till now .. Wht next??


261111
Visa lodged: 26/2/16
CO contact: 16/3/16
Info Provided: 6/4/16

Nothing since then..


----------



## RajeevAus

do u hv whatsapp group? please add me


----------



## aussieby2016

MissionAus_2016 said:


> So another disappointing day today..
> We had lots of hopes but all going in vain till now .. Wht next??
> 
> 
> 261111
> Visa lodged: 26/2/16
> CO contact: 16/3/16
> Info Provided: 6/4/16
> 
> Nothing since then..


Looks like DIBP has completely forgotten the jan and feb applicants.....


----------



## Tea&Coffee

Gaurav Sharma said:


> What happened with the grants of code 233311?Has anybody who got grant with this code..i never seen this code had grant...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


waiting!
whats your timeline.


----------



## Tea&Coffee

SI.Sujith said:


> I am also with code 233311 - waiting for the grant - visa lodged on 10/06/2016


whats your timeline?


----------



## dakshch

aussieby2016 said:


> Looks like DIBP has completely forgotten the jan and feb applicants.....




They might have forgotten jan feb applicants but they think we 2015 applicants never existed.


----------



## SI.Sujith

Tea&Coffee said:


> whats your timeline?


16/05/2016 - EA Assesment filed
30/05/2016 - EA outcome and filed EOI
08/06/2016 - Invitation received
10/06/2016 - Visa Lodged
13/06/2016 - PCC
23/06/2016 - medicals
Now waiting for CO contact and grant


----------



## aussieby2016

dakshch said:


> They might have forgotten jan feb applicants but they think we 2015 applicants never existed.


haha...lets just hope that our conclusions about DIBP turn out to be incorrect and they send our grants as soon as possible (if possible this week):fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:....


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

Tea&Coffee said:


> whats your timeline?




Lodged on 12/1/2016..are you an Electrical engineer???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icandoit124

Thanks Mate. I was looking to add in my 189 application. Not as parental visa


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

Visa class 189
Visa launched 12 January 2016

Docs asked: medical and police clearance certificate on 28 January 2016

Docs Submitted on 18 February 2016.
Docs asked : Form 1221 on 16 may 2016
Docs submitted on the same day i.e 16 may 2016
Co3 asked for some corrections in Form 80 on 23rd June 2016,submitted on 24th june
Now waiting for grant......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josephite

Gaurav Sharma said:


> Visa class 189
> Visa launched 12 January 2016
> 
> Docs asked: medical and police clearance certificate on 28 January 2016
> 
> Docs Submitted on 18 February 2016.
> Docs asked : Form 1221 on 16 may 2016
> Docs submitted on the same day i.e 16 may 2016
> Co3 asked for some corrections in Form 80 on 23rd June 2016,submitted on 24th june
> Now waiting for grant......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What correction did he ask in form 80?
did u send a new form 80 for that or another form ?


----------



## bigdownunder

How much time it takes to get medical status be completed ?

Thanks


----------



## sridharv86

Hi everyone, 
Lodged my 189 on 13-07-2016. Looking at this thread, hoping to get the grant before this year end


----------



## vikaschandra

bigdownunder said:


> How much time it takes to get medical status be completed ?
> 
> Thanks


Depends on the clinic where you are getting the medicals done for some it is couple of days for some more than a week..


----------



## vikaschandra

sridharv86 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Lodged my 189 on 13-07-2016. Looking at this thread, hoping to get the grant before this year end


Best wishes. So we have someone who has given himself 6 Months time for the grant


----------



## MissionAus_2016

dakshch said:


> They might have forgotten jan feb applicants but they think we 2015 applicants never existed.


We cant even call them everynow and then to remind them we have also applied as it may again lead to a bad impression..

So its only the waiting game that needs to be continued and keeping ourselves energized every morning and hoping for the GRANT to come, this is also a phase of life :confused2:


----------



## sridharv86

vikaschandra said:


> Best wishes. So we have someone who has given himself 6 Months time for the grant


Thanks vikas. Even that seems to be a very optimistic estimate, tbh


----------



## icandoit124

sridharv86 said:


> vikaschandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes. So we have someone who has given himself 6 Months time for the grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks vikas. Even that seems to be a very optimistic estimate, tbh
Click to expand...


I m starting the process now. Gonna have 65pts shortly. Looking at this thread . There are so many ppl waiting , hopefully I also join this queue. I m applying for dev programmer code


----------



## zeeshan355

sridharv86 said:


> Thanks vikas. Even that seems to be a very optimistic estimate, tbh


It depends on many factors, CO Allocation GSM Office, adelaide or BRISBANE, then the documents we provide, its genuiness, most of the applicants fail to provide the correct documents, and hence verification takes longer time, due to which it may delay the whole process.
so its not just CO or ur luck, its how well we potray ourselves, matching DIBP Standards.
be prepared for the worst, anything else that comes ur way will look good. thats what i can advise u at this point in time.
SORRY IF i m being straight forward and for not using sugar coated words.
Best wishes...


----------



## Jaysingapore

Hello All.. A clarification needed. Once I lodge my application, I shouldn't do the medicals without been prompted by the CO. Is that right? I'm having difficulties to obtain my HAP ID from the immi Account. I just can't find where that health information is in the website. Can someone here guide me. The website link takes straight into immi account however there is nothing for HAP ID. 
Note: I've not yet submitted my application. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

zeeshan355 said:


> It depends on many factors, CO Allocation GSM Office, adelaide or BRISBANE, then the documents we provide, its genuiness, most of the applicants fail to provide the correct documents, and hence verification takes longer time, due to which it may delay the whole process.
> so its not just CO or ur luck, its how well we potray ourselves, matching DIBP Standards.
> be prepared for the worst, anything else that comes ur way will look good. thats what i can advise u at this point in time.
> SORRY IF i m being straight forward and for not using sugar coated words.
> Best wishes...


zeeshan looking at DIBP's way of granting visas these days, being straight forward is a much better approach than using sugar coated words...it unnecessarily prevents the applicant from making unrealistic plans as their expectations rise manifolds and they start expecting grants in a very small timeline....


----------



## sridharv86

zeeshan355 said:


> It depends on many factors, CO Allocation GSM Office, adelaide or BRISBANE, then the documents we provide, its genuiness, most of the applicants fail to provide the correct documents, and hence verification takes longer time, due to which it may delay the whole process.
> so its not just CO or ur luck, its how well we potray ourselves, matching DIBP Standards.
> be prepared for the worst, anything else that comes ur way will look good. thats what i can advise u at this point in time.
> SORRY IF i m being straight forward and for not using sugar coated words.
> Best wishes...


Totally agree with you, zeeshan! I have front-loaded most of the docs already (except medicals) with relevant evidences. Hope that is inline with DIBP standards. Let's see how things turn up.


----------



## Shaivi

Any grant noted today??


----------



## sridharv86

Jaysingapore said:


> Hello All.. A clarification needed. Once I lodge my application, I shouldn't do the medicals without been prompted by the CO. Is that right? I'm having difficulties to obtain my HAP ID from the immi Account. I just can't find where that health information is in the website. Can someone here guide me. The website link takes straight into immi account however there is nothing for HAP ID.
> Note: I've not yet submitted my application.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You will see that only after u submit your application by making the payment.. Once you have lodged, you can go for your medicals with the HAPID (you will get that only after submitting the appln..) . I think the medicals are valid for 3-6 months.


----------



## sridevimca20022

aussieby2016 said:


> Looks like DIBP has completely forgotten the jan and feb applicants.....


Even March applicants too.....


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

Josephite said:


> What correction did he ask in form 80?
> 
> did u send a new form 80 for that or another form ?




There is some prob in pdf..some questions are not ticked in the check box..completed and sent a new form with date..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sush1

No Grants today. Nothing Reported on Immi Tracker.

The Election Vote Counting is over in Australia. I don't know what they are waiting for now.

Frustration Continues. No Employee Verification. 

Just "Assessment in Progress".

Regards


----------



## Jaysingapore

sridharv86 said:


> You will see that only after u submit your application by making the payment.. Once you have lodged, you can go for your medicals with the HAPID (you will get that only after submitting the appln..) . I think the medicals are valid for 3-6 months.




Thanks Sridhar for your response. It indeed helped to answer my question. Good day mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

Jaysingapore said:


> Hello All.. A clarification needed. Once I lodge my application, I shouldn't do the medicals without been prompted by the CO. Is that right? I'm having difficulties to obtain my HAP ID from the immi Account. I just can't find where that health information is in the website. Can someone here guide me. The website link takes straight into immi account however there is nothing for HAP ID.
> Note: I've not yet submitted my application.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


once you submit your application, only then shall you be able to get your HAP ID for medicals......though the other option of using My Health Declarations (MHD) is also there...but I suggest you submit your application then generate your HAP ID and go for medicals.....its a better and streamline process.....


----------



## praveenspb

*Waiting for CO Contact/Grant*

Praveen
Visa : Subclass 189
Code : 233311
Points 60: Exp(15) + Age (30) + Qualifications (15)
EOI Submitted : 15/06/2016
Invitation : 22/06/2016
Application Submitted : 24/06/2016
Status : Still "Application Received":
Front loaded all documents:
CO contact : 
Grant :


----------



## Jaysingapore

Thanks mate for the clarification. I got confused with HAP ID and Health declarations. Good day all and good luck with your applications. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goaustralianow

Jaysingapore said:


> Thanks Sridhar for your response. It indeed helped to answer my question. Good day mate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Medicals are valid for 12 months


----------



## aussieby2016

goaustralianow said:


> Medicals are valid for 12 months


unless CO asks for form 815 (health undertaking), where it gets reduced to 6 months.....


----------



## abhishek.gupta

dakshch said:


> They might have forgotten jan feb applicants but they think we 2015 applicants never existed.


Daksh, when you call DIBP did you asked them in which phase application is. is it pending internal or external verification. It is possible they are trying to verify employment, education degrees etc and responses are pending.

I pray you get the grant asap


----------



## MissionAus_2016

I'd like to know- Can agent submit form1023 by signing himself, I mean without primary applicant's signature?

Pls share if anyone can throw light on this..


----------



## Shaivi

Eoi submitted 22/2
Eoi selected 22/2
Visa lodge 18/4
All document front loded
Pcc -6/4
Medical 25/4
No co contact
Empl vsrif-22/6
Grant:hope to get it soon


----------



## Shaivi

What a dissapointing strat of week .hope starting is bad but tomrow will shower rain. Of grant


----------



## goaustralianow

Shaivi said:


> What a dissapointing strat of week .hope starting is bad but tomrow will shower rain. Of grant


Yes I hope and wish tomorrow and rest of this month brings lots and loads of grants to everyone who are eagerly waiting for long time now.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

162 days and application is still in "Application Received" status. All documents front loaded. Employment verification happened on 24/05/2016

Waiting....waiting.....waiting! Have absolutely no idea what's going on!


Hoping for a rain of grants from tomorrow.


----------



## Jasmin FR

goaustralianow said:


> Yes I hope and wish tomorrow and rest of this month brings lots and loads of grants to everyone who are eagerly waiting for long time now.


Waiting from 174 Days.
Applied Date:28 Jan,2016
Grant::fingerscrossed:


----------



## H-H

Hi All,

Today I received the King of emails [The Grant Email], thanks to all of you and by the way there was no employment verification has been done in my case.

Kindly find my timeline as follows:

Occupation: Telecommunications Network Engineer - 263312 
- 11 May 2016: EOI 189 [65 Points] 
- 25 May 2016: Invitation 
- 26 May 2016: Application lodged [Biographical Page of Passport, Passport Sized Photograph, Birth Certificate, PTE Academic Score Report, EA Qualification and Skilled Employment Assessment letter, Degree Certificate, Academic Transcripts, HR Letter, Duties Document, Payroll Bank Account Statement, Pay slips, Superannuation Document, PCC & Medical]
- 7 June 2016: CO contact from Adelaide [Requested form 80, 1221 & CV]
- 7 June 2016: Uploaded all the requested documents
- 18 July 2016: GRANT

I hope all of you get their grants soon and please let me know if you have any inquiries.


----------



## venkatfcb

*Regarding 189 visa*

263111 (Computer Network and Systems
Engineer) I have 60 points for 189 visa. Is their any cutoff for this 263111 ANZSCO code?. Just wanted to know how long it will take to receive an invitation 263111 ANZSCO code.

For 489 Visa I have 70 Points. Kindly advise me. which is the best option 189, 190 or 489.


----------



## Jasmin FR

H-H said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received the King of emails [The Grant Email], thanks to all of you and by the way there was no employment verification has been done in my case.
> 
> Kindly find my timeline as follows:
> 
> Occupation: Telecommunications Network Engineer - 263312
> - 11 May 2016: EOI 189 [65 Points]
> - 25 May 2016: Invitation
> - 26 May 2016: Application lodged [Biographical Page of Passport, Passport Sized Photograph, Birth Certificate, PTE Academic Score Report, EA Qualification and Skilled Employment Assessment letter, Degree Certificate, Academic Transcripts, HR Letter, Duties Document, Payroll Bank Account Statement, Pay slips, Superannuation Document, PCC & Medical]
> - 7 June 2016: CO contact from Adelaide [Requested form 80, 1221 & CV]
> - 7 June 2016: Uploaded all the requested documents
> - 18 July 2016: GRANT
> 
> I hope all of you get their grants soon and please let me know if you have any inquiries.


coagulations!!


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats on receiving your grant.. 

All the best for the future..



H-H said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received the King of emails [The Grant Email], thanks to all of you and by the way there was no employment verification has been done in my case.
> 
> Kindly find my timeline as follows:
> 
> Occupation: Telecommunications Network Engineer - 263312
> - 11 May 2016: EOI 189 [65 Points]
> - 25 May 2016: Invitation
> - 26 May 2016: Application lodged [Biographical Page of Passport, Passport Sized Photograph, Birth Certificate, PTE Academic Score Report, EA Qualification and Skilled Employment Assessment letter, Degree Certificate, Academic Transcripts, HR Letter, Duties Document, Payroll Bank Account Statement, Pay slips, Superannuation Document, PCC & Medical]
> - 7 June 2016: CO contact from Adelaide [Requested form 80, 1221 & CV]
> - 7 June 2016: Uploaded all the requested documents
> - 18 July 2016: GRANT
> 
> I hope all of you get their grants soon and please let me know if you have any inquiries.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

H-H said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received the King of emails [The Grant Email], thanks to all of you and by the way there was no employment verification has been done in my case.
> 
> Kindly find my timeline as follows:
> 
> Occupation: Telecommunications Network Engineer - 263312
> - 11 May 2016: EOI 189 [65 Points]
> - 25 May 2016: Invitation
> - 26 May 2016: Application lodged [Biographical Page of Passport, Passport Sized Photograph, Birth Certificate, PTE Academic Score Report, EA Qualification and Skilled Employment Assessment letter, Degree Certificate, Academic Transcripts, HR Letter, Duties Document, Payroll Bank Account Statement, Pay slips, Superannuation Document, PCC & Medical]
> - 7 June 2016: CO contact from Adelaide [Requested form 80, 1221 & CV]
> - 7 June 2016: Uploaded all the requested documents
> - 18 July 2016: GRANT
> 
> I hope all of you get their grants soon and please let me know if you have any inquiries.


Congratulations and all the best for your future


----------



## Jaysingapore

H-H said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received the King of emails [The Grant Email], thanks to all of you and by the way there was no employment verification has been done in my case.
> 
> Kindly find my timeline as follows:
> 
> Occupation: Telecommunications Network Engineer - 263312
> - 11 May 2016: EOI 189 [65 Points]
> - 25 May 2016: Invitation
> - 26 May 2016: Application lodged [Biographical Page of Passport, Passport Sized Photograph, Birth Certificate, PTE Academic Score Report, EA Qualification and Skilled Employment Assessment letter, Degree Certificate, Academic Transcripts, HR Letter, Duties Document, Payroll Bank Account Statement, Pay slips, Superannuation Document, PCC & Medical]
> - 7 June 2016: CO contact from Adelaide [Requested form 80, 1221 & CV]
> - 7 June 2016: Uploaded all the requested documents
> - 18 July 2016: GRANT
> 
> I hope all of you get their grants soon and please let me know if you have any inquiries.




That was pretty quick. Happy for you mate. Congratulations.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

H-H said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received the King of emails [The Grant Email], thanks to all of you and by the way there was no employment verification has been done in my case.
> 
> Kindly find my timeline as follows:
> 
> Occupation: Telecommunications Network Engineer - 263312
> - 11 May 2016: EOI 189 [65 Points]
> - 25 May 2016: Invitation
> - 26 May 2016: Application lodged [Biographical Page of Passport, Passport Sized Photograph, Birth Certificate, PTE Academic Score Report, EA Qualification and Skilled Employment Assessment letter, Degree Certificate, Academic Transcripts, HR Letter, Duties Document, Payroll Bank Account Statement, Pay slips, Superannuation Document, PCC & Medical]
> - 7 June 2016: CO contact from Adelaide [Requested form 80, 1221 & CV]
> - 7 June 2016: Uploaded all the requested documents
> - 18 July 2016: GRANT
> 
> I hope all of you get their grants soon and please let me know if you have any inquiries.


Congrats 


shawnchristophervaz said:


> Congrats on receiving your grant..
> 
> All the best for the future..



Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sudhanshu2211

h-h said:


> hi all,
> 
> today i received the king of emails [the grant email], thanks to all of you and by the way there was no employment verification has been done in my case.
> 
> Kindly find my timeline as follows:
> 
> Occupation: Telecommunications network engineer - 263312
> - 11 may 2016: Eoi 189 [65 points]
> - 25 may 2016: Invitation
> - 26 may 2016: Application lodged [biographical page of passport, passport sized photograph, birth certificate, pte academic score report, ea qualification and skilled employment assessment letter, degree certificate, academic transcripts, hr letter, duties document, payroll bank account statement, pay slips, superannuation document, pcc & medical]
> - 7 june 2016: Co contact from adelaide [requested form 80, 1221 & cv]
> - 7 june 2016: Uploaded all the requested documents
> - 18 july 2016: Grant
> 
> i hope all of you get their grants soon and please let me know if you have any inquiries.


congrats!


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



H-H said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received the King of emails [The Grant Email], thanks to all of you and by the way there was no employment verification has been done in my case.
> 
> Kindly find my timeline as follows:
> 
> Occupation: Telecommunications Network Engineer - 263312
> - 11 May 2016: EOI 189 [65 Points]
> - 25 May 2016: Invitation
> - 26 May 2016: Application lodged [Biographical Page of Passport, Passport Sized Photograph, Birth Certificate, PTE Academic Score Report, EA Qualification and Skilled Employment Assessment letter, Degree Certificate, Academic Transcripts, HR Letter, Duties Document, Payroll Bank Account Statement, Pay slips, Superannuation Document, PCC & Medical]
> - 7 June 2016: CO contact from Adelaide [Requested form 80, 1221 & CV]
> - 7 June 2016: Uploaded all the requested documents
> - 18 July 2016: GRANT
> 
> I hope all of you get their grants soon and please let me know if you have any inquiries.


----------



## goaustralianow

H-H said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received the King of emails [The Grant Email], thanks to all of you and by the way there was no employment verification has been done in my case.
> 
> Kindly find my timeline as follows:
> 
> Occupation: Telecommunications Network Engineer - 263312
> - 11 May 2016: EOI 189 [65 Points]
> - 25 May 2016: Invitation
> - 26 May 2016: Application lodged [Biographical Page of Passport, Passport Sized Photograph, Birth Certificate, PTE Academic Score Report, EA Qualification and Skilled Employment Assessment letter, Degree Certificate, Academic Transcripts, HR Letter, Duties Document, Payroll Bank Account Statement, Pay slips, Superannuation Document, PCC & Medical]
> - 7 June 2016: CO contact from Adelaide [Requested form 80, 1221 & CV]
> - 7 June 2016: Uploaded all the requested documents
> - 18 July 2016: GRANT
> 
> I hope all of you get their grants soon and please let me know if you have any inquiries.


Congratulations Mate and all the best for your future endeavours.


----------



## vikaschandra

H-H said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received the King of emails [The Grant Email], thanks to all of you and by the way there was no employment verification has been done in my case.
> 
> Kindly find my timeline as follows:
> 
> Occupation: Telecommunications Network Engineer - 263312
> - 11 May 2016: EOI 189 [65 Points]
> - 25 May 2016: Invitation
> - 26 May 2016: Application lodged [Biographical Page of Passport, Passport Sized Photograph, Birth Certificate, PTE Academic Score Report, EA Qualification and Skilled Employment Assessment letter, Degree Certificate, Academic Transcripts, HR Letter, Duties Document, Payroll Bank Account Statement, Pay slips, Superannuation Document, PCC & Medical]
> - 7 June 2016: CO contact from Adelaide [Requested form 80, 1221 & CV]
> - 7 June 2016: Uploaded all the requested documents
> - 18 July 2016: GRANT
> 
> I hope all of you get their grants soon and please let me know if you have any inquiries.


Congratulations


----------



## dreamsanj

Guys Is there any whatsapp group only for people who have got grant and planing to flyout. My friend who has got grant want to start one if there is none. I am sure there would be one here. Can some one PM the number and I can share his details there. He wants to book air tickets for one quick trip to Melbourne around oct-nov


----------



## panks_777

MissionAus_2016 said:


> I'd like to know- Can agent submit form1023 by signing himself, I mean without primary applicant's signature?
> 
> Pls share if anyone can throw light on this..


It should be signed by primary and dependent applicant...


----------



## Prash2533

H-H said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received the King of emails [The Grant Email], thanks to all of you and by the way there was no employment verification has been done in my case.
> 
> Kindly find my timeline as follows:
> 
> Occupation: Telecommunications Network Engineer - 263312
> - 11 May 2016: EOI 189 [65 Points]
> - 25 May 2016: Invitation
> - 26 May 2016: Application lodged [Biographical Page of Passport, Passport Sized Photograph, Birth Certificate, PTE Academic Score Report, EA Qualification and Skilled Employment Assessment letter, Degree Certificate, Academic Transcripts, HR Letter, Duties Document, Payroll Bank Account Statement, Pay slips, Superannuation Document, PCC & Medical]
> - 7 June 2016: CO contact from Adelaide [Requested form 80, 1221 & CV]
> - 7 June 2016: Uploaded all the requested documents
> - 18 July 2016: GRANT
> 
> I hope all of you get their grants soon and please let me know if you have any inquiries.


Congrats buddy.


----------



## dakshch

abhishek.gupta said:


> Daksh, when you call DIBP did you asked them in which phase application is. is it pending internal or external verification. It is possible they are trying to verify employment, education degrees etc and responses are pending.
> 
> 
> 
> I pray you get the grant asap




I tried, but the only response i got was that sorry sir we are unable to comment on that. 


i call them once a month, maybe I should call them more frequently???


----------



## aussieby2016

dakshch said:


> I tried, but the only response i got was that sorry sir we are unable to comment on that.
> 
> 
> i call them once a month, maybe I should call them more frequently???


you can..... but they do keep a track on how frequently you are calling..... last time I called them a few days back the DIBP person said "you have called us last month also" which indirectly meant that every call you make is stored in their system....


----------



## Tea&Coffee

Gaurav Sharma said:


> Lodged on 12/1/2016..are you an Electrical engineer???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes!


----------



## Tea&Coffee

H-H said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received the King of emails [The Grant Email], thanks to all of you and by the way there was no employment verification has been done in my case.
> 
> Kindly find my timeline as follows:
> 
> Occupation: Telecommunications Network Engineer - 263312
> - 11 May 2016: EOI 189 [65 Points]
> - 25 May 2016: Invitation
> - 26 May 2016: Application lodged [Biographical Page of Passport, Passport Sized Photograph, Birth Certificate, PTE Academic Score Report, EA Qualification and Skilled Employment Assessment letter, Degree Certificate, Academic Transcripts, HR Letter, Duties Document, Payroll Bank Account Statement, Pay slips, Superannuation Document, PCC & Medical]
> - 7 June 2016: CO contact from Adelaide [Requested form 80, 1221 & CV]
> - 7 June 2016: Uploaded all the requested documents
> - 18 July 2016: GRANT
> 
> I hope all of you get their grants soon and please let me know if you have any inquiries.


Many Many Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!
Your and mine timeline is almost same.........hope to get my "father of email" soon!
btw did you applied alone or with dependents?


----------



## Monada

H-H said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received the King of emails [The Grant Email], thanks to all of you and by the way there was no employment verification has been done in my case.
> 
> Kindly find my timeline as follows:
> 
> Occupation: Telecommunications Network Engineer - 263312
> - 11 May 2016: EOI 189 [65 Points]
> - 25 May 2016: Invitation
> - 26 May 2016: Application lodged [Biographical Page of Passport, Passport Sized Photograph, Birth Certificate, PTE Academic Score Report, EA Qualification and Skilled Employment Assessment letter, Degree Certificate, Academic Transcripts, HR Letter, Duties Document, Payroll Bank Account Statement, Pay slips, Superannuation Document, PCC & Medical]
> - 7 June 2016: CO contact from Adelaide [Requested form 80, 1221 & CV]
> - 7 June 2016: Uploaded all the requested documents
> - 18 July 2016: GRANT
> 
> I hope all of you get their grants soon and please let me know if you have any inquiries.


Congratulations buddy, very best wishes. Good luck!


----------



## coolrc_04

*Procedure*



jairichi said:


> Can be done before you lodge a visa application.
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations


Hello Jairichi,

Hope you are doing good. Can you please guide me with the procedure of visa lodging. I have done my health examination through health declaration. What is the next step? Now, I need to wait for my health examination result to be sent before I submit my application through immiaccount?
Also, in what stage do I need to upload my documents e.g. passport, birth certificate, degree, form 81 & 1221, PCCs, etc.

Your help is much appreciated. 

Regards.


----------



## jahanzeb84

coolrc_04 said:


> Hello Jairichi,
> 
> Hope you are doing good. Can you please guide me with the procedure of visa lodging. I have done my health examination through health declaration. What is the next step? Now, I need to wait for my health examination result to be sent before I submit my application through immiaccount?
> Also, in what stage do I need to upload my documents e.g. passport, birth certificate, degree, form 81 & 1221, PCCs, etc.
> 
> Your help is much appreciated.
> 
> Regards.


What are your points breakdown?


----------



## kawal_547

coolrc_04 said:


> Hello Jairichi,
> 
> Hope you are doing good. Can you please guide me with the procedure of visa lodging. I have done my health examination through health declaration. What is the next step? Now, I need to wait for my health examination result to be sent before I submit my application through immiaccount?
> Also, in what stage do I need to upload my documents e.g. passport, birth certificate, degree, form 81 & 1221, PCCs, etc.
> 
> Your help is much appreciated.
> 
> Regards.


Hi,

Kindly do not wait for your medicals to be sent

They will be not be handed over to you.

They will be linked to your immi account automatically as & when created.

Kindly lodge your visa, upload all your documents, under all the tabs(leaving the medical - they are uploaded by the doctor themselves using your HAP ID).

There is no stage to upload the documents.

Once you lodge the visa(pay the visa fees post creating the immi account), lodge all your documents asap, including pcc, all educational, work experience, form 80 for yourself & your family who are part of your visa application.

Post visa lodgement, CO will be assigned to your case & in case any document is missing will ask for it which will eventually delay your case further.

So again repeating, do NOT wait for CO to come & ask for documents, just upload all documents straight away.

All the best.


----------



## SI.Sujith

H-H said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received the King of emails [The Grant Email], thanks to all of you and by the way there was no employment verification has been done in my case.
> 
> Kindly find my timeline as follows:
> 
> Occupation: Telecommunications Network Engineer - 263312
> - 11 May 2016: EOI 189 [65 Points]
> - 25 May 2016: Invitation
> - 26 May 2016: Application lodged [Biographical Page of Passport, Passport Sized Photograph, Birth Certificate, PTE Academic Score Report, EA Qualification and Skilled Employment Assessment letter, Degree Certificate, Academic Transcripts, HR Letter, Duties Document, Payroll Bank Account Statement, Pay slips, Superannuation Document, PCC & Medical]
> - 7 June 2016: CO contact from Adelaide [Requested form 80, 1221 & CV]
> - 7 June 2016: Uploaded all the requested documents
> - 18 July 2016: GRANT
> 
> I hope all of you get their grants soon and please let me know if you have any inquiries.


Congrats Buddy.....


----------



## coolrc_04

*Form 80*



Gaurav Sharma said:


> There is some prob in pdf..some questions are not ticked in the check box..completed and sent a new form with date..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello Gaurav,

Since you have filled your form 80 not long ago, you would be able to help me with some question. In Part H-Proposed travel or further stay details, question 24 asks for “Are you applying for a temporary visa?”. If “No” Go to Part I. Does this mean I should skip questions 25-29 and go to question 30 straight? Also, should I put N/A in all the fields I am leaving blank? Thanks

Regards


----------



## gtr83

H-H said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received the King of emails [The Grant Email], thanks to all of you and by the way there was no employment verification has been done in my case.
> 
> Kindly find my timeline as follows:
> 
> Occupation: Telecommunications Network Engineer - 263312
> - 11 May 2016: EOI 189 [65 Points]
> - 25 May 2016: Invitation
> - 26 May 2016: Application lodged [Biographical Page of Passport, Passport Sized Photograph, Birth Certificate, PTE Academic Score Report, EA Qualification and Skilled Employment Assessment letter, Degree Certificate, Academic Transcripts, HR Letter, Duties Document, Payroll Bank Account Statement, Pay slips, Superannuation Document, PCC & Medical]
> - 7 June 2016: CO contact from Adelaide [Requested form 80, 1221 & CV]
> - 7 June 2016: Uploaded all the requested documents
> - 18 July 2016: GRANT
> 
> I hope all of you get their grants soon and please let me know if you have any inquiries.


Congrats bro!

was Catherine your CO?

was last contacted on 8th June to provide PCC and CV for wife, hope to get my grant tomorrow


----------



## coolrc_04

kawal_547 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Kindly do not wait for your medicals to be sent
> 
> They will be not be handed over to you.
> 
> They will be linked to your immi account automatically as & when created.
> 
> Kindly lodge your visa, upload all your documents, under all the tabs(leaving the medical - they are uploaded by the doctor themselves using your HAP ID).
> 
> There is no stage to upload the documents.
> 
> Once you lodge the visa(pay the visa fees post creating the immi account), lodge all your documents asap, including pcc, all educational, work experience, form 80 for yourself & your family who are part of your visa application.
> 
> Post visa lodgement, CO will be assigned to your case & in case any document is missing will ask for it which will eventually delay your case further.
> 
> So again repeating, do NOT wait for CO to come & ask for documents, just upload all documents straight away.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks Buddy. That was a detailed answer. Cleared everything!


----------



## Josephite

While filling form 80....there is a column for present address....my present address keeps changing due to work..... U think it's physically verified? 
If it is, any suggestions? 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Josephite said:


> While filling form 80....there is a column for present address....my present address keeps changing due to work..... U think it's physically verified?
> If it is, any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


Haven't heard of residential address being verified. I presume it should not be a problem


----------



## ronkar12

*EA CDR Assessment Queries*

Hey guys,
I am all set for initiating skilled assessment with EA. I have some general queries regarding the application for same:

--> Under education, it asks for official academic transcript. What is that exactly? I have my degree certificate from Anna University, India.
--> I dont have my experience letter from one of my employers where I worked for 15 months. I have the offer letter though and the last drawn payslip, will that do? However my experience with current employer is 8 years and 2 months.
--> As per the msa booklet, it says that the CPD should be written in list format. So I have given my bachelor and company details in the below format:
Designation:
Duration:
Location:
But my friend advises me to have it in narrative format. Which one should I follow?
--> In my professional engineer summary statement, I have not linked a couple of competency elements to a career episode (linked to other two CEs). Will this be a problem?

I am going to fast track my assessment and I plan to launch it by tomorrow or for sure by Wednesday. 

Please advise on the above mentioned queries. 

Thanks


----------



## dakshch

Does anyone have an idea why we are not seeing any grants ?? 

July was suppose to come with loads of grants, but it's nothing like that, its worse than ever.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Dear Ronkar

--> Under education, it asks for official academic transcript. What is that exactly? I have my degree certificate from Anna University, India.

This will be your Consolodated Mark sheet. and also attach your degree certificate.

--> I dont have my experience letter from one of my employers where I worked for 15 months. I have the offer letter though and the last drawn payslip, will that do? 

Offer letter, Relieving letter, Payslip, and bank statement should be ok. You can get more information on this form the MSA booklet form EA site.


As per the msa booklet, it says that the CPD should be written in list format. So I have given my bachelor and company details in the below format:
Designation:
Duration:
Location:
But my friend advises me to have it in narrative format. Which one should I follow?

There is a difference between CPD and CDR. are you going for the CDR method.. If yes, then the CDR should be in narrative format.
The CPD has to be in list format showing all Continuous professional development and it should not exceed one page.

In my professional engineer summary statement, I have not linked a couple of competency elements to a career episode (linked to other two CEs). Will this be a problem?

One Episode can be linked to multiple statements in the Summary statement.




ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> I am all set for initiating skilled assessment with EA. I have some general queries regarding the application for same:
> 
> --> Under education, it asks for official academic transcript. What is that exactly? I have my degree certificate from Anna University, India.
> --> I dont have my experience letter from one of my employers where I worked for 15 months. I have the offer letter though and the last drawn payslip, will that do? However my experience with current employer is 8 years and 2 months.
> --> As per the msa booklet, it says that the CPD should be written in list format. So I have given my bachelor and company details in the below format:
> Designation:
> Duration:
> Location:
> But my friend advises me to have it in narrative format. Which one should I follow?
> --> In my professional engineer summary statement, I have not linked a couple of competency elements to a career episode (linked to other two CEs). Will this be a problem?
> 
> I am going to fast track my assessment and I plan to launch it by tomorrow or for sure by Wednesday.
> 
> Please advise on the above mentioned queries.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## sarbjass

dakshch said:


> Does anyone have an idea why we are not seeing any grants ??
> 
> July was suppose to come with loads of grants, but it's nothing like that, its worse than ever.




I don't know what happened with DIBP Officials. If there is any delay in granting visas they should conveyed us through email so that we cannot scroll our gmail accounts all the time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

coolrc_04 said:


> Hello Gaurav,
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have filled your form 80 not long ago, you would be able to help me with some question. In Part H-Proposed travel or further stay details, question 24 asks for “Are you applying for a temporary visa?”. If “No” Go to Part I. Does this mean I should skip questions 25-29 and go to question 30 straight? Also, should I put N/A in all the fields I am leaving blank? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Regards




Just skip all questions if the ans is no and go to ques 30 straight...there is no need to write n/a


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

dakshch said:


> Does anyone have an idea why we are not seeing any grants ??
> 
> July was suppose to come with loads of grants, but it's nothing like that, its worse than ever.


I think grants are issued as large number of people apply..we are small group connected with each other ..but growing big in numbers...we see or get information in our circle or group only..ut not like this if we see one grant in our network then only one grant is issued..may be 100 are issued daily or more...

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## xmilanx

Hi guys,

I submitted my visa application recently and currently preparing supporting documents such as PCC, Employment certificate, payslips and all.

My question is:

For how many months shall i submit my payslips ? I am working for 6 years now. Some people suggest to submit the last 6 months, some suggest last month only, others saying to submit all payslips...

could anyone advice on this please? 

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

xmilanx said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted my visa application recently and currently preparing supporting documents such as PCC, Employment certificate, payslips and all.
> 
> My question is:
> 
> For how many months shall i submit my payslips ? I am working for 6 years now. Some people suggest to submit the last 6 months, some suggest last month only, others saying to submit all payslips...
> 
> could anyone advice on this please?
> 
> Thanks


Submit minimum 4 payslips for each year, covering all quarters a year for the entire 6 years of employment


----------



## Saisakahi

Moneyjheeta said:


> dakshch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have an idea why we are not seeing any grants ??
> 
> July was suppose to come with loads of grants, but it's nothing like that, its worse than ever.
> 
> 
> 
> I think grants are issued as large number of people apply..we are small group connected with each other ..but growing big in numbers...we see or get information in our circle or group only..ut not like this if we see one grant in our network then only one grant is issued..may be 100 are issued daily or more...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I too am waiting for the grant. I am not sure how long to wait. My CO has not communicated me since 5 months and when I call them they say it's under assessment .

In general are grants issued at the start of month or ever fort night or in any particular order ?


----------



## H-H

*farina, shawnchristophervaz, AbhishekKotian, Jaysingapore, Moneyjheeta, sudhanshu2211, goaustralianow, vikaschandra, Prash2533, Monada & SI.Sujith.*

Thanks and I hope all of you get the grant soon, also excuse me if I forgot anyone. 



Tea&Coffee said:


> Many Many Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!
> Your and mine timeline is almost same.........hope to get my "father of email" soon!
> btw did you applied alone or with dependents?


Thanks and hold the grant is on the way, you must mean the God Father of Emails  , by the way I applied alone.


gtr83 said:


> Congrats bro!
> 
> was Catherine your CO?
> 
> was last contacted on 8th June to provide PCC and CV for wife, hope to get my grant tomorrow


Thanks and I wish you well, my CO was Amanda.


----------



## ronkar12

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Dear Ronkar
> 
> --> Under education, it asks for official academic transcript. What is that exactly? I have my degree certificate from Anna University, India.
> 
> This will be your Consolodated Mark sheet. and also attach your degree certificate.
> 
> --> I dont have my experience letter from one of my employers where I worked for 15 months. I have the offer letter though and the last drawn payslip, will that do?
> 
> Offer letter, Relieving letter, Payslip, and bank statement should be ok. You can get more information on this form the MSA booklet form EA site.
> 
> 
> As per the msa booklet, it says that the CPD should be written in list format. So I have given my bachelor and company details in the below format:
> Designation:
> Duration:
> Location:
> But my friend advises me to have it in narrative format. Which one should I follow?
> 
> There is a difference between CPD and CDR. are you going for the CDR method.. If yes, then the CDR should be in narrative format.
> The CPD has to be in list format showing all Continuous professional development and it should not exceed one page.
> 
> In my professional engineer summary statement, I have not linked a couple of competency elements to a career episode (linked to other two CEs). Will this be a problem?
> 
> One Episode can be linked to multiple statements in the Summary statement.


Thank you so much for answering my queries. Yes, I am going the CDR method and I have written all three episodes in narrative format. 
CPD is in list format and I will stick with the same. 
One more question, should I have the notary attested all the documents? If so which ones should I get attested?

Thanks!


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

Is there anybody whose CO's name is Hong from Adelaide ???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st2016

I’m currently doing my master in Information Systems from University of Melbourne and will graduate in Dec 2016 (2-year degree). I did my undergraduate in Electronics and Telecommunication Engineering from India. I wanted to know, if I would get the 5 points for “Australian Educational Qualification”, if I apply under “Electronics Engineer” and my Australian degree is in “Information Systems”(ICT).

Thanks


----------



## yadavtinu

Hey guys,

I have submitted my CDR once again. This time, I am hoping that they will accept it. After rejection, I had re-edited whole career episodes and replaced one as well. I want to, Is it okay to replace one career episode? I removed one from industry career and added one from university studies.


----------



## v.singh9256

Yes my current CO is Hong...


----------



## coolrc_04

*Form 1221*

How should I answer Part N Additional Information on Form 1221

Q 43. Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
obtained once you depart Australia?

Q 44. Are there any other details you would like taken into consideration?

I am thinking of putting N/A in both the fields. 

Regards.


----------



## aussieby2016

coolrc_04 said:


> How should I answer Part N Additional Information on Form 1221
> 
> Q 43. Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
> obtained once you depart Australia?
> 
> Q 44. Are there any other details you would like taken into consideration?
> 
> I am thinking of putting N/A in both the fields.
> 
> Regards.


yes you can put N/A...even I did the same.....


----------



## v.singh9256

Gaurav Sharma said:


> Is there anybody whose CO's name is Hong from Adelaide ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi 
My Current Co who is processing my case is Hong.
I mailed him last week to know the status of my application and replied back

"I can confirm that your application is still being actively assessed. Your patience is appreciated."

What are your timelines


----------



## Ravali

*Contacting CO*



v.singh9256 said:


> Hi
> My Current Co who is processing my case is Hong.
> I mailed him last week to know the status of my application and replied back
> 
> "I can confirm that your application is still being actively assessed. Your patience is appreciated."
> 
> What are your timelines


Hello,

I wanted to know how to contact the CO specifically. We have an agent and I see that he has generally addressed to the Brisbane ID. We are in waiting from 5 months now. I had to sign the form 815 and it has been 2 weeks since but there is no update.


----------



## ronkar12

ronkar12 said:


> Thank you so much for answering my queries. Yes, I am going the CDR method and I have written all three episodes in narrative format.
> CPD is in list format and I will stick with the same.
> One more question, should I have the notary attested all the documents? If so which ones should I get attested?
> 
> Thanks!


Hey guys,
Please help me out with this question. Should I get notary attested all or any of the documents that I upload in my CDR application? Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## apurba11

Dear Xmilanx,
One thing is that, the maximum data you provided the minimum verification would be. It is advisable to attach 6 months’ payslip into one file, therefore for 6 years you have only 12 attachments. In this way attach all pages of your appointment letters, bank statements etc of a company in chronological order. Hope in this way you will be able to attach all documents you want to provide.

Thanks, 
AP


----------



## Jasmin FR

Ravali said:


> Hello,
> 
> I wanted to know how to contact the CO specifically. We have an agent and I see that he has generally addressed to the Brisbane ID. We are in waiting from 5 months now. I had to sign the form 815 and it has been 2 weeks since but there is no update.


Same like you I am also waiting from 5 months.175 days of waiting!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## anikatyayan

Ravali said:


> Hello,
> 
> I wanted to know how to contact the CO specifically. We have an agent and I see that he has generally addressed to the Brisbane ID. We are in waiting from 5 months now. I had to sign the form 815 and it has been 2 weeks since but there is no update.


you cannot contact the CO specifically. mails have to be sent to the generic ID. I submitted 815 on 29th April and still waiting so think that sending mail also don't help...


----------



## Ravali

anikatyayan said:


> you cannot contact the CO specifically. mails have to be sent to the generic ID. I submitted 815 on 29th April and still waiting so think that sending mail also don't help...


Oh. Okay! Someone said they got a reply from the CO, so assumed that they were able to contact specifically. You are waiting from April? That is bad! I saw a few cases where people get the grant mail the next day after signing the form 815.

In my case my husband is the main applicant and I am the dependent. I don't know if that matters.


----------



## anikatyayan

Ravali said:


> Oh. Okay! Someone said they got a reply from the CO, so assumed that they were able to contact specifically. You are waiting from April? That is bad! I saw a few cases where people get the grant mail the next day after signing the form 815.
> 
> In my case my husband is the main applicant and I am the dependent. I don't know if that matters.


Nobody knows how DIBP works. Some ppl are waiting for months and some ppl get in 15 days to 2 months..
Assume they have some internal checks and if our application is the chosen one , we have to wait till those checks happen..
after mailing also I got standard replies, and moreover the replies may be from different CO's as it is not that the first CO who asked for 815 will only assess the case, any other CO who may be free may assess your case. When I mailed Jody(CO) that I have submitted 815(on the generic ID) , Lyndal (another CO) replied, then Catherine( another CO ) asked spouse func english then when I informed that it is already provided, Trish( another CO ) replied that they got it....


----------



## aussieby2016

Ravali said:


> Hello,
> 
> I wanted to know how to contact the CO specifically. We have an agent and I see that he has generally addressed to the Brisbane ID. We are in waiting from 5 months now. I had to sign the form 815 and it has been 2 weeks since but there is no update.


reply to the last correspondence you/your agent had with your CO via mail.....it is redirected to your case officer.......usually after filling 815 they grant you your visa in one week....if not then the case usually goes for employment/external verification...check out with out current/previous employers for employment verification......all the best.....


----------



## sarbjass

Any grants today?
what happened with DIBP officials as they are completely silent.


----------



## v.singh9256

There is no specific id of CO 
U have to send email on the generic id of Brisbane or Adelaide .
U can mention the name and position number of the co for ur case reference

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk


----------



## anikatyayan

aussieby2016 said:


> reply to the last correspondence you/your agent had with your CO via mail.....it is redirected to your case officer.......usually after filling 815 they grant you your visa in one week....if not then the case usually goes for employment/external verification...check out with out current/previous employers for employment verification......all the best.....


Hi, 
what if the employer's don't respond. many large companies don't care abt these mails.
im waiting for 100 days and not sure id they have initiated emp verification, so if the co don't respond what will happen..any idea?


----------



## MissionAus_2016

sarbjass said:


> Any grants today?
> 
> what happened with DIBP officials as they are completely silent.




Seriously July is turning out to be a nightmare.. Where DIBP personnel are gone?? 
Elections are over, now what.. What's the new restrictions??

We can't even call them as then they will say you are calling every month or 15 days.. We are just helpless applicants who have no options but to wait and watch..


----------



## aussieby2016

anikatyayan said:


> Hi,
> what if the employer's don't respond. many large companies don't care abt these mails.
> im waiting for 100 days and not sure id they have initiated emp verification, so if the co don't respond what will happen..any idea?


no even big companies do...for eg. in my case they tried to contact my HR via phone but since the numbers got changed recently, they sent a mail to my HR which they verified with all details....so in all possibilities AHC tries to contact the company and at times they do visit the office if no other option suits them for verification....so don't worry on that front.....
100 days since visa lodge or CO contact...if visa lodge the don't worry, verifications do take a lot of time....but if CO contact, then hopefully, this month or next your grant should arrive......all the best....


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Dear Ronkar

I hope the below will answer your question.
There is no need to have the documents attested by notary.

This information is available in the MSA booklet.

All documents pertaining to the Relevant Skilled
Employment and/or PhD must be colour scans of
the original documents.
Please DO NOT submit the following:
• Certified copy of an original document
• Black and white scans
• Scan of photocopy
• Please refrain from uploading a document multiple
times.
Processing will be delayed if any of the above is
submitted.



ronkar12 said:


> Thank you so much for answering my queries. Yes, I am going the CDR method and I have written all three episodes in narrative format.
> CPD is in list format and I will stick with the same.
> One more question, should I have the notary attested all the documents? If so which ones should I get attested?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## v.singh9256

Is there any use of filling a feedback or complaint against the office for unnecessary delays of visa as my case is almost completing 90 days since lodgment and haven't heard anything from them
Please comment if that will be useful in anyway...

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

I dont think there should be a problem,

But the assessing officer would have advised you as to what needs to be done to the Carrier Episode. either provide more information or rewrite a Carrier episode.




yadavtinu said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have submitted my CDR once again. This time, I am hoping that they will accept it. After rejection, I had re-edited whole career episodes and replaced one as well. I want to, Is it okay to replace one career episode? I removed one from industry career and added one from university studies.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Dear Ronkar

I hope the below will answer your question.
There is no need to have the documents attested by notary.

This information is available in the MSA booklet.

All documents pertaining to the Relevant Skilled
Employment and/or PhD must be colour scans of
the original documents.
Please DO NOT submit the following:
• Certified copy of an original document
• Black and white scans
• Scan of photocopy
• Please refrain from uploading a document multiple
times.
Processing will be delayed if any of the above is
submitted.





ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> Please help me out with this question. Should I get notary attested all or any of the documents that I upload in my CDR application? Please advise.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Jaysingapore

Hello folks. 
What document Do we need to produce for getting the police clearance? Here the Indian High commission in Singapore is demanding a letter from DIBP for issuing the cert. My visa invitation only contains my name and not my wife's name. They need my wife's name to be in the letter from DIBP for issuing the cert. Anyone here came across this situation before? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

v.singh9256 said:


> Is there any use of filling a feedback or complaint against the office for unnecessary delays of visa as my case is almost completing 90 days since lodgment and haven't heard anything from them
> Please comment if that will be useful in anyway...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk


dude...are you serious...I mean there are hell lot of people who are waiting for 200 days and you are overreacting on a meagre 90 days since lodge.....moreover you want to complain against an office which is yet to issue your visa......I don't know about the rest, but taking immigration into consideration I feel DIBP has every right to be doubly sure before granting of visa hence lengthy time spans are justified hence wouldn't even dream about complaining or filling feedback against it.....

just stay calm and pray that all your documents are fulfilling DIBP's requirement and you could be in line for a direct grant (which they usually do in 3/4 months time)......


----------



## bigdownunder

Hi,

In form 1221 they are asking for any seminars or training attended. can I add any random names in which i have knowledge ? I mean are they going to give focus on these or asking me/company about details of them like whether they were conducted or not or any other technical query regarding same ?

Thanks.


----------



## aussieby2016

bigdownunder said:


> Hi,
> 
> In form 1221 they are asking for any seminars or training attended. can I add any random names in which i have knowledge ? I mean are they going to give focus on these or asking me/company about details of them like whether they were conducted or not or any other technical query regarding same ?
> 
> Thanks.


its just for extra information...but do add those which you have attended....in best case leaving it blank with N/A would be best if you are not sure....


----------



## bigdownunder

aussieby2016 said:


> its just for extra information...but do add those which you have attended....in best case leaving it blank with N/A would be best if you are not sure....


ok thanks.


----------



## v.singh9256

Hmm yeah u r right but actually this wait is killing like anything .

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk


----------



## MissionAus_2016

There is one entry of GRANT today in myimmitracker.. from Adelaide

Just imagine one entry in two days of this week(person received in less than 60 days-lucky chap) :confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## gsaeed2001

Electrical Engineer
Visa 189
lodge : 2015/05/23
Medical&PCC : 2015/08/01
Visa grant : I am waiting


----------



## aussieby2016

v.singh9256 said:


> Hmm yeah u r right but actually this wait is killing like anything .
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk


the wait is killing everyone...but at least you know that your grant is somewhere down the corner unlike other countries where one cant predict much.....all the best ....may our waiting times get over soon and DIBP sends out precious mails soon....


----------



## ronkar12

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Dear Ronkar
> 
> I hope the below will answer your question.
> There is no need to have the documents attested by notary.
> 
> This information is available in the MSA booklet.
> 
> All documents pertaining to the Relevant Skilled
> Employment and/or PhD must be colour scans of
> the original documents.
> Please DO NOT submit the following:
> • Certified copy of an original document
> • Black and white scans
> • Scan of photocopy
> • Please refrain from uploading a document multiple
> times.
> Processing will be delayed if any of the above is
> submitted.


Thank you again for the reply. As you mentioned, msa booklet makes sense.


----------



## vutla9992

Dear,

Forum members, from which mail id we will get 189 invitation and also please share the email id of NSW invitations


----------



## omij

Fellow members,

My friend applied for 189 Visa last month. Today he got email from CO asking for his wife's English test result. and today only he received test score and uploaded to his application.
How much time it will take more to get his grant? CO dint ask for anything else.


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

v.singh9256 said:


> Yes my current CO is Hong...




What's your timeline??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

vutla9992 said:


> Dear,
> 
> Forum members, from which mail id we will get 189 invitation and also please share the email id of NSW invitations


189 invitation are sent from [email protected] , the same is also reflected in your skill select account....
as far as NSW invitations are concerned, this forum is for 189 visa applicants, so many people wont be able to comment....yet if any member knows it can share it......


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

gsaeed2001 said:


> Electrical Engineer
> 
> Visa 189
> 
> lodge : 2015/05/23
> 
> Medical&PCC : 2015/08/01
> 
> Visa grant : I am waiting




Its too long..didn't you call them about to know the status of your application??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

omij said:


> Fellow members,
> 
> My friend applied for 189 Visa last month. Today he got email from CO asking for his wife's English test result. and today only he received test score and uploaded to his application.
> How much time it will take more to get his grant? CO dint ask for anything else.


if employment verification and background checks are not required and CO finds the case ok, then he 'MAY' receive it within 6-7 weeks....else if anything required then no one can guess or predict.....


----------



## Sush1

vutla9992 said:


> Dear,
> 
> Forum members, from which mail id we will get 189 invitation and also please share the email id of NSW invitations


NSW- [email protected] 
189- [email protected]


----------



## goaustralianow

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Dear Ronkar
> 
> I hope the below will answer your question.
> There is no need to have the documents attested by notary.
> 
> This information is available in the MSA booklet.
> 
> All documents pertaining to the Relevant Skilled
> Employment and/or PhD must be colour scans of
> the original documents.
> Please DO NOT submit the following:
> • Certified copy of an original document
> • Black and white scans
> • Scan of photocopy
> • Please refrain from uploading a document multiple
> times.
> Processing will be delayed if any of the above is
> submitted.



Hi Shawn,

Just wanted to check whether you ever got any commencement email or any other communication on your account or did the status of your application directly changed from Received to Granted?


----------



## v.singh9256

Gaurav Sharma said:


> What's your timeline??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My timelines are
Mechanical engineer
Ea positive 24.03.2016
Ielts 7 each 29.03.2016
Eoi 05.04.2016
Invitation : 13.04.2016
Visa lodge : 29.04.2016
Co contact : 07.05.2016 and asked for PCC and medical
Documents provided: 13.05.2016
Waiting till since

Don't know what will happen

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

v.singh9256 said:


> My timelines are
> Mechanical engineer
> Ea positive 24.03.2016
> Ielts 7 each 29.03.2016
> Eoi 05.04.2016
> Invitation : 13.04.2016
> Visa lodge : 29.04.2016
> Co contact : 07.05.2016 and asked for PCC and medical
> Documents provided: 13.05.2016
> Waiting till since
> 
> Don't know what will happen
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk




Call to DIBP...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v.singh9256

I called them a lot of times but always received a standard reply that ur application is actively assessed 

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk


----------



## vutla9992

aussieby2016 said:


> 189 invitation are sent from [email protected] , the same is also reflected in your skill select account....
> as far as NSW invitations are concerned, this forum is for 189 visa applicants, so many people wont be able to comment....yet if any member knows it can share it......


Thanks for quick reply Mr aussieby2016


----------



## colind29

Hi guys,

I am in the process of beginning this PR journey and I have read quite a few threads to get a basic overview of the whole thing. Since you are all quite experienced already, would you be able to suggest certain "points to be aware of" before I begin with the Visa process?
For example, as of now, I have enrolled myself for the IELTS exam. 
1. What should I do next? 
2. When should I get my US, Indian and UAE PCC done? Can I start this right away since it takes time?
3. Does the PCC lapse? If yes, how does that affect my visa process?

Till now, these are some concerns I have come across and I am sure to have plenty more on the way. I would sincerely appreciate any and every piece of advice from you all.

Thank you!
Colin.


----------



## aussieby2016

colind29 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am in the process of beginning this PR journey and I have read quite a few threads to get a basic overview of the whole thing. Since you are all quite experienced already, would you be able to suggest certain "points to be aware of" before I begin with the Visa process?
> For example, as of now, I have enrolled myself for the IELTS exam.
> 1. What should I do next?
> 2. When should I get my US, Indian and UAE PCC done? Can I start this right away since it takes time?
> 3. Does the PCC lapse? If yes, how does that affect my visa process?
> 
> Till now, these are some concerns I have come across and I am sure to have plenty more on the way. I would sincerely appreciate any and every piece of advice from you all.
> 
> Thank you!
> Colin.


Hi colin
Welcome to the group.....though you pretty much in the nascent stage yet clearing these doubts would help you a lot in future....For the moment focus completely on your IELTS exam and try to get 8 in all bands which would help you in getting maximum points from it, hence enhancing your chances of getting an invitation to apply for visa as early as possible......
1. After getting your IELTS score, you need to undergo an assessment by the respective authority about your degree and its relevance to your skill you are pursuing.....on completing the assessment, you need to calculate your points bas4ed on your IELTS result, age, work experience, Degree etc and see that you atleast get 60 as that's bare minimum for 189 visa....you can also go for 190 visa but 190 would make you bounded to one state for 2 years...so its better to be a free bird and work/study wherever one wants.....
2. PCC etc come very late....once you get an invitation, only then one should go for PCC.
3. yes PCC does lapse within certain timelines depending on the country (for eg India has a PCC validity of 12 months), and your IED (Initial Entry Date- "the date by which one has to make an entry into Australia", is based on the earlier expiry of PCC or medicals), so taking a PCC much early would not only reduce your IED but also at times may require you to take a fresh one later on as it expires by the time you are granted your visa....
on the whole, just go step by step and get a good IELTS score.....successive steps shall be taken as and when required....any queries come back to this forum anytime.....all the best......


----------



## Monada

colind29 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am in the process of beginning this PR journey and I have read quite a few threads to get a basic overview of the whole thing. Since you are all quite experienced already, would you be able to suggest certain "points to be aware of" before I begin with the Visa process?
> For example, as of now, I have enrolled myself for the IELTS exam.
> 1. What should I do next?
> 2. When should I get my US, Indian and UAE PCC done? Can I start this right away since it takes time?
> 3. Does the PCC lapse? If yes, how does that affect my visa process?
> 
> Till now, these are some concerns I have come across and I am sure to have plenty more on the way. I would sincerely appreciate any and every piece of advice from you all.
> 
> Thank you!
> Colin.


First of all determine your ANZSCO code, use the point calculator to determine your eligibility and figure out the required IELTS score and focus on achieving the required score.
Once you get the IELTS results, I would recommend starting the process to get the FBI pcc as it takes 4 months. You may sort any other PCCs that takes time to sort.
During this time, get your skills assessed by the authority relevant to your ANZSCO code.

Then send your expression of interest and move forward from there.


----------



## kawal_547

v.singh9256 said:


> Is there any use of filling a feedback or complaint against the office for unnecessary delays of visa as my case is almost completing 90 days since lodgment and haven't heard anything from them
> Please comment if that will be useful in anyway...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk


They have no where mentioned, esp to you that will wrap up your case within 90 days.

They have mentioned on their website that they try to wrap up 75%of cases wtimithing 90 dats but every case is different and they can take long too with no time period defined to such cases.

Here are people with more than a year in waiting and no clue .

All the best.


----------



## kawal_547

omij said:


> Fellow members,
> 
> My friend applied for 189 Visa last month. Today he got email from CO asking for his wife's English test result. and today only he received test score and uploaded to his application.
> How much time it will take more to get his grant? CO dint ask for anything else.


Co Assesses your application, found something which is required and emailed you. Left the notes on your case of his assessment.

Now since you have uploaded it, your file is back in queue.

Now when your file is in front of same or another co then they will start from where the previous co left, or might be all over again.

Like 2 different co contacted me for 2 different requirements, where in very 1st co could have also asked what the 2nd co asked but they didn't.

Same co or new co will see and assess your pending file. Your freshly uploaded documents and see if any extra doc is required or any verification checks to be done, if all fine then they migth sent for final processing and approval or grant 

All the best.


----------



## 1168298

colind29 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am in the process of beginning this PR journey and I have read quite a few threads to get a basic overview of the whole thing. Since you are all quite experienced already, would you be able to suggest certain "points to be aware of" before I begin with the Visa process?
> For example, as of now, I have enrolled myself for the IELTS exam.
> 1. What should I do next?
> 2. When should I get my US, Indian and UAE PCC done? Can I start this right away since it takes time?
> 3. Does the PCC lapse? If yes, how does that affect my visa process?
> 
> Till now, these are some concerns I have come across and I am sure to have plenty more on the way. I would sincerely appreciate any and every piece of advice from you all.
> 
> Thank you!
> Colin.


aussieby2016 has already replied to most of your questions. I would like to add that US PCC can take upto four months so start it earlier, even before getting the invitation. There is a separate thread for US PCC questions, you can ask them there.


----------



## Tea&Coffee

whitelight said:


> aussieby2016 has already replied to most of your questions. I would like to add that US PCC can take upto four months so start it earlier, even before getting the invitation. There is a separate thread for US PCC questions, you can ask them there.


Good to see Electrical Engineer in this forum. All the Best!


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

What is onshore and offshore??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kawal_547

Gaurav Sharma said:


> What is onshore and offshore??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Applying from within Aus or outside Aus....respectively.


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

Ok thanks...i was little confuse about it..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goaustralianow

*Documents upload to visa application*

Experts,

While attaching documents to my application, I uploaded all the employment related documents (current and past) under the head - "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of"

However today i saw there is nother header - "Employment History, Evidence of"

Please let me know which head needs to be used as I have already uploaded all my documents under "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of". As it was the one which was appearing by default in "attach documents" list. 

"Employment History, Evidence of" comes up when i click on the button "Attach more documents"

Please tell me did i do it correctly?


----------



## colind29

aussieby2016 said:


> Hi colin
> Welcome to the group.....though you pretty much in the nascent stage yet clearing these doubts would help you a lot in future....For the moment focus completely on your IELTS exam and try to get 8 in all bands which would help you in getting maximum points from it, hence enhancing your chances of getting an invitation to apply for visa as early as possible......
> 1. After getting your IELTS score, you need to undergo an assessment by the respective authority about your degree and its relevance to your skill you are pursuing.....on completing the assessment, you need to calculate your points bas4ed on your IELTS result, age, work experience, Degree etc and see that you atleast get 60 as that's bare minimum for 189 visa....you can also go for 190 visa but 190 would make you bounded to one state for 2 years...so its better to be a free bird and work/study wherever one wants.....
> 2. PCC etc come very late....once you get an invitation, only then one should go for PCC.
> 3. yes PCC does lapse within certain timelines depending on the country (for eg India has a PCC validity of 12 months), and your IED (Initial Entry Date- "the date by which one has to make an entry into Australia", is based on the earlier expiry of PCC or medicals), so taking a PCC much early would not only reduce your IED but also at times may require you to take a fresh one later on as it expires by the time you are granted your visa....
> on the whole, just go step by step and get a good IELTS score.....successive steps shall be taken as and when required....any queries come back to this forum anytime.....all the best......


Firstly, my heartiest thanks to aussieby2016, Monada and whitelight for your replies! So, I shall proceed as you've all advised. Got my IELTS scheduled for the 30th and aiming for a 9 (so that I get an 8 as a minimum - typical). Secondly, I will start off with the US PCC in a week or so since it is time consuming.
Also, I am a bit confused about the ANZSCO code system. I did look it up but still confused. I am currently a QA & Safety Officer in Aviation (Basically into Quality Assurance and Auditing). Would any of you guys have any suggestions for this?


----------



## mohsinahmed84

*Mohsin*

Dear All,

I am pleased to inform that today I got myself and my family 189 visa granted. It was a long journey and thanks to ALLAH who always bless us.

No employment verification for me although I claimed 15 points for my work experience.

11/03/2016: Visa Lodged payment made
20/03/2016: CO requesting for Medicals 
15/04/2016: Medicals uploaded
20/04/2016: CO Requested for more employment related documents and form 815 for my 2 years old son
28/04/2016: Sent and uploaded all requested employment related documents with form 815 
19/07/2016: Grant 
18/10/2016: IED


----------



## aussieby2016

mohsinahmed84 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am pleased to inform that today I got myself and my family 189 visa granted. It was a long journey and thanks to ALLAH who always bless us.
> 
> No employment verification for me although I claimed 15 points for my work experience.
> 
> 11/03/2016: Visa Lodged payment made
> 20/03/2016: CO requesting for Medicals
> 15/04/2016: Medicals uploaded
> 20/04/2016: CO Requested for more employment related documents and form 815 for my 2 years old son
> 28/04/2016: Sent and uploaded all requested employment related documents with form 815
> 19/07/2016: Grant
> 18/10/2016: IED


congrats mohsin......was it Adelaide or Brisbane???


----------



## mohsinahmed84

*Mohsin*



aussieby2016 said:


> congrats mohsin......was it Adelaide or Brisbane???


Its from ADELAIDE


----------



## Monada

mohsinahmed84 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am pleased to inform that today I got myself and my family 189 visa granted. It was a long journey and thanks to ALLAH who always bless us.
> 
> No employment verification for me although I claimed 15 points for my work experience.
> 
> 11/03/2016: Visa Lodged payment made
> 20/03/2016: CO requesting for Medicals
> 15/04/2016: Medicals uploaded
> 20/04/2016: CO Requested for more employment related documents and form 815 for my 2 years old son
> 28/04/2016: Sent and uploaded all requested employment related documents with form 815
> 19/07/2016: Grant
> 18/10/2016: IED


Congratulations Mohsin,
May ALLAH grant you health, joy and happiness and ease all your future endeavors.


----------



## kawal_547

mohsinahmed84 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am pleased to inform that today I got myself and my family 189 visa granted. It was a long journey and thanks to ALLAH who always bless us.
> 
> No employment verification for me although I claimed 15 points for my work experience.
> 
> 11/03/2016: Visa Lodged payment made
> 20/03/2016: CO requesting for Medicals
> 15/04/2016: Medicals uploaded
> 20/04/2016: CO Requested for more employment related documents and form 815 for my 2 years old son
> 28/04/2016: Sent and uploaded all requested employment related documents with form 815
> 19/07/2016: Grant
> 18/10/2016: IED


Congratulations

All the best for the journey ahead.


----------



## Jasmin FR

mohsinahmed84 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am pleased to inform that today I got myself and my family 189 visa granted. It was a long journey and thanks to ALLAH who always bless us.
> 
> No employment verification for me although I claimed 15 points for my work experience.
> 
> 11/03/2016: Visa Lodged payment made
> 20/03/2016: CO requesting for Medicals
> 15/04/2016: Medicals uploaded
> 20/04/2016: CO Requested for more employment related documents and form 815 for my 2 years old son
> 28/04/2016: Sent and uploaded all requested employment related documents with form 815
> 19/07/2016: Grant
> 18/10/2016: IED


congratulation!!


----------



## alexdegzy

aussieby2016 said:


> if employment verification and background checks are not required and CO finds the case ok, then he 'MAY' receive it within 6-7 weeks....else if anything required then no one can guess or predict.....




@ Aussie have you received your grant ?


----------



## abhishek.gupta

mohsinahmed84 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am pleased to inform that today I got myself and my family 189 visa granted. It was a long journey and thanks to ALLAH who always bless us.
> 
> No employment verification for me although I claimed 15 points for my work experience.
> 
> 11/03/2016: Visa Lodged payment made
> 20/03/2016: CO requesting for Medicals
> 15/04/2016: Medicals uploaded
> 20/04/2016: CO Requested for more employment related documents and form 815 for my 2 years old son
> 28/04/2016: Sent and uploaded all requested employment related documents with form 815
> 19/07/2016: Grant
> 18/10/2016: IED


congratulations !!!!


----------



## abhishek.gupta

hello all 

for employment verification in Noida NCR region can any body help about the phone number from where the call comes
i mean the phone number


----------



## goaustralianow

mohsinahmed84 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am pleased to inform that today I got myself and my family 189 visa granted. It was a long journey and thanks to ALLAH who always bless us.
> 
> No employment verification for me although I claimed 15 points for my work experience.
> 
> 11/03/2016: Visa Lodged payment made
> 20/03/2016: CO requesting for Medicals
> 15/04/2016: Medicals uploaded
> 20/04/2016: CO Requested for more employment related documents and form 815 for my 2 years old son
> 28/04/2016: Sent and uploaded all requested employment related documents with form 815
> 19/07/2016: Grant
> 18/10/2016: IED


Congrats Mate! Enjoy the moment.

I also have a 2 year son. What is this form 815 required for?


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

mohsinahmed84 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased to inform that today I got myself and my family 189 visa granted. It was a long journey and thanks to ALLAH who always bless us.
> 
> 
> 
> No employment verification for me although I claimed 15 points for my work experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 11/03/2016: Visa Lodged payment made
> 
> 20/03/2016: CO requesting for Medicals
> 
> 15/04/2016: Medicals uploaded
> 
> 20/04/2016: CO Requested for more employment related documents and form 815 for my 2 years old son
> 
> 28/04/2016: Sent and uploaded all requested employment related documents with form 815
> 
> 19/07/2016: Grant
> 
> 18/10/2016: IED




Congrats buddy..what is your anzesco code??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

alexdegzy said:


> @ Aussie have you received your grant ?


no alex....waiting for it with utmost eagerness.....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## aussieby2016

goaustralianow said:


> Congrats Mate! Enjoy the moment.
> 
> I also have a 2 year son. What is this form 815 required for?


its a health undertaking that one needs to sign if any of the applicants has a medical history like TB etc.....usually requested by CO.....


----------



## alexdegzy

aussieby2016 said:


> no alex....waiting for it with utmost eagerness.....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:




Hopefully you should get it soon ...


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations Buddy.



mohsinahmed84 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am pleased to inform that today I got myself and my family 189 visa granted. It was a long journey and thanks to ALLAH who always bless us.
> 
> No employment verification for me although I claimed 15 points for my work experience.
> 
> 11/03/2016: Visa Lodged payment made
> 20/03/2016: CO requesting for Medicals
> 15/04/2016: Medicals uploaded
> 20/04/2016: CO Requested for more employment related documents and form 815 for my 2 years old son
> 28/04/2016: Sent and uploaded all requested employment related documents with form 815
> 19/07/2016: Grant
> 18/10/2016: IED


----------



## mohsinahmed84

*Mohsin*



Gaurav Sharma said:


> Congrats buddy..what is your anzesco code??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ANZSCO 233913: Biomedical Engineer


----------



## Shaivi

mohsinahmed84 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am pleased to inform that today I got myself and my family 189 visa granted. It was a long journey and thanks to ALLAH who always bless us.
> 
> No employment verification for me although I claimed 15 points for my work experience.
> 
> 11/03/2016: Visa Lodged payment made
> 20/03/2016: CO requesting for Medicals
> 15/04/2016: Medicals uploaded
> 20/04/2016: CO Requested for more employment related documents and form 815 for my 2 years old son
> 28/04/2016: Sent and uploaded all requested employment related documents with form 815
> 19/07/2016: Grant
> 18/10/2016: IED


 Hi congrats...your IED is 10/2016 or 10/2017?


----------



## goaustralianow

aussieby2016 said:


> its a health undertaking that one needs to sign if any of the applicants has a medical history like TB etc.....usually requested by CO.....


ah i see. My son doesn't have any TB history as confirmed by the medical authorities from where I got the medical done. He was found negative against TB test.

In this case is form 815 still required?

Also what was your ANZSCO code?


----------



## mohsinahmed84

*Mohsin*



goaustralianow said:


> Congrats Mate! Enjoy the moment.
> 
> I also have a 2 year son. What is this form 815 required for?


Form 815 is form you need to fill if you prone to TB.My son never had any TB but in INDO-PAK we took BCG vaccination which fails the TB test for visa that's why you need to fill it and do a check up once you landed Australia


----------



## v.singh9256

mohsinahmed84 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am pleased to inform that today I got myself and my family 189 visa granted. It was a long journey and thanks to ALLAH who always bless us.
> 
> No employment verification for me although I claimed 15 points for my work experience.
> 
> 11/03/2016: Visa Lodged payment made
> 20/03/2016: CO requesting for Medicals
> 15/04/2016: Medicals uploaded
> 20/04/2016: CO Requested for more employment related documents and form 815 for my 2 years old son
> 28/04/2016: Sent and uploaded all requested employment related documents with form 815
> 19/07/2016: Grant
> 18/10/2016: IED


Congratulations buddy..enjoy the moment to the fullest...


----------



## aussieby2016

goaustralianow said:


> ah i see. My son doesn't have any TB history as confirmed by the medical authorities from where I got the medical done. He was found negative against TB test.
> 
> In this case is form 815 still required?
> 
> Also what was your ANZSCO code?


its always filled when CO requests.....in your case not required at all.....


----------



## alexdegzy

mohsinahmed84 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased to inform that today I got myself and my family 189 visa granted. It was a long journey and thanks to ALLAH who always bless us.
> 
> 
> 
> No employment verification for me although I claimed 15 points for my work experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 11/03/2016: Visa Lodged payment made
> 
> 20/03/2016: CO requesting for Medicals
> 
> 15/04/2016: Medicals uploaded
> 
> 20/04/2016: CO Requested for more employment related documents and form 815 for my 2 years old son
> 
> 28/04/2016: Sent and uploaded all requested employment related documents with form 815
> 
> 19/07/2016: Grant
> 
> 18/10/2016: IED




Congrats to you and your family . You need to buy the ticket ASAP .. I got short IED too but mine and landing soon


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Giys within how many days should you land after getting ied?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

gonnabeexpat said:


> Giys within how many days should you land after getting ied?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


everyone has to make their first entry on or before the IED.....


----------



## gonnabeexpat

aussieby2016 said:


> everyone has to make their first entry on or before the IED.....


Sorr i meant after grant

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

gonnabeexpat said:


> Sorr i meant after grant
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


after your first entry you can enter Australian after any number of days till your expiry of visa.....
u need to be a minimum of 2 years in Australia in whatsoever manner you do so as to be eligible for Resident Return Visa...however for citizenship the rules are stricter and you need to spend more number of days.....


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Within how much time should i make the first entry

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

gonnabeexpat said:


> Within how much time should i make the first entry
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


that is totally decided upon the earliest expiry of your PCC or medicals......


----------



## gonnabeexpat

aussieby2016 said:


> that is totally decided upon the earliest expiry of your PCC or medicals......


Got it. Thanks for the info 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravali

mohsinahmed84 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am pleased to inform that today I got myself and my family 189 visa granted. It was a long journey and thanks to ALLAH who always bless us.
> 
> No employment verification for me although I claimed 15 points for my work experience.
> 
> 11/03/2016: Visa Lodged payment made
> 20/03/2016: CO requesting for Medicals
> 15/04/2016: Medicals uploaded
> 20/04/2016: CO Requested for more employment related documents and form 815 for my 2 years old son
> 28/04/2016: Sent and uploaded all requested employment related documents with form 815
> 19/07/2016: Grant
> 18/10/2016: IED


Congratulations Mohsin!! Could you please tell us which was your CO team, Brisbane or Adelaide?


----------



## vins123

*Can Tourist Visa be applied??*

Hi,

Can someone please let me know if I can apply for a tourist visa for my Wife while my 189 visa is being processed. My wife has also been added as an additional applicant in the 189 visa applied.

*Below is my timeline:*
=================
Software Engineer
ACS positive: March 16th 2016
EOI Submitted: March 18th 2016
Invitation Received: March 23rd 2016
Visa Applied: April 12th 2016
First CO Contact: April 28th 2016 (GSM Brisbane)
Responded to CO: May 18th 2016

No contact after that.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## colind29

Hey all,

Is there anyone here who has applied for their USA PCC from Dubai? Need guidance! 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chopsumbongw

*DIBP Selection*

Hi All,

I am curious about the selection process of files. At first it appears to be on a first come first serve basis up until you either get a Direct Grant or CO Allocation.

After CO Allocation the sequence in which applications are selected seem haphazard at best. It does not follow any perceivable pattern. Also I doubt COs select applications based on a name or number as it would reveal a pattern. 

In my case, I have not claimed points for work experience. The only tangible details to verify are my credentials which are already verified by ACS, my age which would be confirmed by passport and PTE result. 

I was asked to submit a color copy of Passport as I had originally submitted a B/W attested copy against my better judgement. I had submitted the same B/W attested copy to ACS, who had no qualms about the same. I promptly submitted the attested color copy a day after CO contact ie 24th May 2016. Its been almost 2 months since and a few people before me and after me sharing almost identical timelines have received a Grant.

Perhaps applications are randomly selected by an internal system that attempts to maintain 75% completion within 90 days. 

It would be nice if DIBP was more transparent with the application perusal process.

In any case congratulations to those who received Grants today.

Please do update myimmitracker.

Cheers


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

I did not receive any mail or any communication.

in the beginning the status was "application received" and then it changed to "Finalised".




goaustralianow said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Just wanted to check whether you ever got any commencement email or any other communication on your account or did the status of your application directly changed from Received to Granted?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Mohsin.

All the best to you and your family for everything ahead,




mohsinahmed84 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am pleased to inform that today I got myself and my family 189 visa granted. It was a long journey and thanks to ALLAH who always bless us.
> 
> No employment verification for me although I claimed 15 points for my work experience.
> 
> 11/03/2016: Visa Lodged payment made
> 20/03/2016: CO requesting for Medicals
> 15/04/2016: Medicals uploaded
> 20/04/2016: CO Requested for more employment related documents and form 815 for my 2 years old son
> 28/04/2016: Sent and uploaded all requested employment related documents with form 815
> 19/07/2016: Grant
> 18/10/2016: IED


----------



## Ravali

vins123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please let me know if I can apply for a tourist visa for my Wife while my 189 visa is being processed. My wife has also been added as an additional applicant in the 189 visa applied.
> 
> *Below is my timeline:*
> =================
> Software Engineer
> ACS positive: March 16th 2016
> EOI Submitted: March 18th 2016
> Invitation Received: March 23rd 2016
> Visa Applied: April 12th 2016
> First CO Contact: April 28th 2016 (GSM Brisbane)
> Responded to CO: May 18th 2016
> 
> No contact after that.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hello.,

No it is not advisable to do so. Because for tourist visa you will need to show that she will return back to the country, but this isnt the case. Its best to wait for the PR. I am also in the same boat. My husband is in Australia and I am in India. Our agent also advised against it.


----------



## ronkar12

*CDR application form*



ronkar12 said:


> Thank you again for the reply. As you mentioned, msa booklet makes sense.


Dear Shawn,
I am gonna ask sorry first if this question is going to be dumb.
As I am going to initiate my assessment online, do I need to fill in the application form in below link:
https://www.engineersaustralia.org.... Assessment/cdr_application_form_july2014.pdf

It clearly says July2014 in the link, so I guess it is not applicable. However I request you to confirm about this.

Because in this form there is a section where it says:

Properly-certified copies of ORIGINAL documents are required. Certified copies of previously certified
copies will not be accepted.
Proper certification should appear on each page to be certified, and show:
• The signature of the person certifying the document
• The name of the person certifying the document – clearly printed or evident in the official stamp
• Contact details of the person certifying the document
• Where possible an official stamp indicating the status of the person certifying the document, ie:
Justice of the Peace, Commissioner for Oaths, or Notary Public, etc, or name of law firm indicated.
The following classes of persons are authorised to certify copies of documents:
• A current financial Member of Engineer Australia (other than at the Student grade).
The membership number must be shown
• A Staff Member of Engineers Australia
• A Notary Public authorised in the country of application
• A Commissioner for Oaths (Declarations) authorised in the country of application
• A Lawyer, Solicitor, Barrister or Judge authorised in the country of application
• A Justice of the Peace authorised in Australia or in the country of application
If the services of a legal firm are employed, the name of the solicitor certifying the documents must be
provided. It is not sufficient to simply provide the name of the law firm.

I hope this is not applicable for online application and I do not need to fill in this form (link above) as well. Kindly confirm the same.
I hope you are able to tolerate by repeated query on this 

Thanks
RonKar


----------



## ronkar12

Dear Others,
You are also most welcome to answer the above query.

Thanks
RonKar


----------



## Josephite

So my present company wasn't assessed suitable by ACS, and so i didn't put its details in eoi.... Should I go ahead and show it while lodging visa? 
I m not claiming any points for work ex

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## goaustralianow

goaustralianow said:


> Experts,
> 
> While attaching documents to my application, I uploaded all the employment related documents (current and past) under the head - "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of"
> 
> However today i saw there is nother header - "Employment History, Evidence of"
> 
> Please let me know which head needs to be used as I have already uploaded all my documents under "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of". As it was the one which was appearing by default in "attach documents" list.
> 
> "Employment History, Evidence of" comes up when i click on the button "Attach more documents"
> 
> Please tell me did i do it correctly?


Anyone who can address this please?


----------



## Prash2533

goaustralianow said:


> Anyone who can address this please?


This is correct.


----------



## riteshbv

posting again in right forum...

Hi Friends,

I received email from DIBP requesting evidence of employment stated below in blue

I have submitted reference letter on statutory affidavit,signed by manager but not on letterhead because of the company policy for ongoing employee.

In addition, i have shared company offer letter + Form 16 and latest salary slip.

Kindly advice how do i proceed further.

Also is this normal process ?. I am worried about employment verification.
----
Provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.

Evidence can include, but are not limited to:

● employment references for XYZ

Employment references should meet the following requirements:

● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.

● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.

● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature will not be accepted.

● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the letter.

● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five (5) duties undertaken, and the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example, research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk).


----------



## Prash2533

riteshbv said:


> posting again in right forum...
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> I received email from DIBP requesting evidence of employment stated below in blue
> 
> I have submitted reference letter on statutory affidavit,signed by manager but not on letterhead because of the company policy for ongoing employee.
> 
> In addition, i have shared company offer letter + Form 16 and latest salary slip.
> 
> Kindly advice how do i proceed further.
> 
> Also is this normal process ?. I am worried about employment verification.
> ----
> Provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
> 
> Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
> 
> ● employment references for XYZ
> 
> Employment references should meet the following requirements:
> 
> ● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
> 
> ● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
> 
> ● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature will not be accepted.
> 
> ● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the letter.
> 
> ● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five (5) duties undertaken, and the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example, research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk).


Did your SD contained all this info:

● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature will not be accepted.

● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the letter.

● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five (5) duties undertaken, and the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example, research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk).

In addition to above documents you can upload your salary credit bank statements, ITR's, appraisal letters, office ID card, superannuation fund statement (EPF in case of India) , any other bonds you have signed with your organization


----------



## riteshbv

Hi Prash2533,

I have given all the details mentioned above as per skills assessment guidelines.

I am bit confused on my next logical step.

Do i resubmit all the documents again producing latest salary slip.

At this point, I am thinking to attach an email from my manager , stating that he cannot produce reference letter on company letterhead. I don't see anything beyond this to provide evidence.


----------



## Prash2533

riteshbv said:


> Hi Prash2533,
> 
> I have given all the details mentioned above as per skills assessment guidelines.
> 
> I am bit confused on my next logical step.
> 
> Do i resubmit all the documents again producing latest salary slip.
> 
> At this point, I am thinking to attach an email from my manager , stating that he cannot produce reference letter on company letterhead. I don't see anything beyond this to provide evidence.


 I would suggest give a call to the gsm allocated and also drop an email to them. Its better to be clear what exactly they are looking for. In addition if you can provide all additional documents mentioned in my previous post, it would substantiate your case for employment reference.


----------



## sridharv86

riteshbv said:


> Hi Prash2533,
> 
> I have given all the details mentioned above as per skills assessment guidelines.
> 
> I am bit confused on my next logical step.
> 
> Do i resubmit all the documents again producing latest salary slip.
> 
> At this point, I am thinking to attach an email from my manager , stating that he cannot produce reference letter on company letterhead. I don't see anything beyond this to provide evidence.


You might also want to ask him to add his LinkedIn profile in that email just to add additional level of evidence.


----------



## cnterfresh

Dear all,
Below is my time line.
233311 Electrical Engineer
25/04/2016. EOI submitted
11/05/2016. Invitation.
19/05/2016 189 visa lodged
30/05/2016 CO Adelaide (Amanda) contacted and requested for PCC and medicals.
PCC uploaded on the same day and clicked IP button
But, medicals were cleared on 10/06/2016.
Status: assessment in progress.

Now my query is I have not uploaded my Form 16 and bank statement along my application. I am claiming 5 points for empemployment. Can I upload now or else wait till further CO contact.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kawal_547

cnterfresh said:


> Dear all,
> Below is my time line.
> 233311 Electrical Engineer
> 25/04/2016. EOI submitted
> 11/05/2016. Invitation.
> 19/05/2016 189 visa lodged
> 30/05/2016 CO Adelaide (Amanda) contacted and requested for PCC and medicals.
> PCC uploaded on the same day and clicked IP button
> But, medicals were cleared on 10/06/2016.
> Status: assessment in progress.
> 
> Now my query is I have not uploaded my Form 16 and bank statement along my application. I am claiming 5 points for empemployment. Can I upload now or else wait till further CO contact.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Why do u want to delay your process by waiting for the co contact and asking for proof of employment for which you have claimed points?

You should furnish all relevant proofs for all the points claimed proactively.

Not doing so will unnecessary prolong the process by co coming and asking for required docs on their own whims n fancies and then might be further investigating it which will delay it further.

All the best.


----------



## janeriz26

Hi Seniors,

I've a query, Do we need to notarize the Reference letter from the HR of Current company?

As part of submitting the documents.
Please suggest.

Thanks Jane!


----------



## Vinay123

Hi all,

I have one question. While filling form 80, there is one question :
-----------------------------

Part C – Identity documents
14 Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity
documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social
security cards etc)?

------------------

I have provided information regarding Aadhar card "uidai" in this section. Do I also need to upload certified copy of same along with my application?


----------



## goldykmac

*Process for Visa application*

Hi everyone,
Anyone please explain to me the correct procedure to respond to an ITA. I received an ITA yesterday. Please answer my below questions:
1. Do i need to pay immediately the visa fees upon clicking the apply visa link?
2. Do i need to include my wife, child in this stage? I had entered in my EOI my wife and child as dependants. Do i need to include them in this stage for visa application or can i include them later after I get a positive visa acceptance?
3. Can i submit scan color copies of original documents instead of certified true copies?
4. Who can certify copies - can any lawyer or doctor in government certify this with their signature and stamp?
5. Do i need any document from australian government to do health examination, Police clearance certificates?
6. Do you need to produce any proof of funds or bank statement at this stage? What is the expected bank balance?


----------



## Manu2015

Did anyone got golden email from last two days. 

Looks like VISA processing is stalled. Waiting since 25 Feb,2016 (Visa Lodged, CO contacted on 19 March, replied 20 March ). No movement since then. Called 3 time but getting standard reply . Nothing is pending from my side , it is case processing time and will be closed soon. Case officer is Marea ( Brisbane). Any one dealing/dealt with same CO...


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Manu2015 said:


> Did anyone got golden email from last two days.
> 
> Looks like VISA processing is stalled. Waiting since 25 Feb,2016 (Visa Lodged, CO contacted on 19 March, replied 20 March ). No movement since then. Called 3 time but getting standard reply . Nothing is pending from my side , it is case processing time and will be closed soon. Case officer is Marea ( Brisbane). Any one dealing/dealt with same CO...


Brisbane office is very slow in processing cases. Testing our patience for no apparent reason.


----------



## Deeps2016

Manu2015 said:


> Did anyone got golden email from last two days.
> 
> Looks like VISA processing is stalled. Waiting since 25 Feb,2016 (Visa Lodged, CO contacted on 19 March, replied 20 March ). No movement since then. Called 3 time but getting standard reply . Nothing is pending from my side , it is case processing time and will be closed soon. Case officer is Marea ( Brisbane). Any one dealing/dealt with same CO...





Almost same timeline here, Lodged 17/02/16- CO Contact 21/02/16, replied 22/02/2016 , Sine from this date to till now no info or employment verification. Called DIBP 4 times and getting standard reply that CO will contact soon. Nothing pending. CO is from Brisbane ( Marten )

---------------------------------

ICT Business Analyst - ANZSCO-261111
23-Aug-2015: ACS Applied 
31-Aug-2015: ACS +VE Result Received 
21-Sep-2015: PTE exam
23-Sep-2015: Overall - 83/90 (L-90, R-79, S-90, W-81)
26-Sep-2015: EOI 189 (65) 
08-Jan-2016: Invitation Received
17-Feb-2016: Visa Lodgment 
17-Feb-2016: Docs Uploaded
22-Feb- 2016: CO Contact – GSM Brisbane (Asking for medicals)
23-Feb-2016: Medicals uploaded
Grant : ???????
IED: ??????


----------



## Viaan

Hi



goldykmac said:


> Hi everyone,
> Anyone please explain to me the correct procedure to respond to an ITA. I received an ITA yesterday. Please answer my below questions:
> 1. Do i need to pay immediately the visa fees upon clicking the apply visa link?
> You dont have to pay immediately, you have 60 days to submit your application and pay your fee
> 2. Do i need to include my wife, child in this stage? I had entered in my EOI my wife and child as dependants. Do i need to include them in this stage for visa application or can i include them later after I get a positive visa acceptance? Its always better to include them at this stage as it might take a long to get grant for them if you apply separately.
> 3. Can i submit scan color copies of original documents instead of certified true copies? As long as the documents are not B/W you can submit scan documents, If the documents are B/W it needs to be notarised.
> 4. Who can certify copies - can any lawyer or doctor in government certify this with their signature and stamp? YEs
> 5. Do i need any document from australian government to do health examination, Police clearance certificates? You need HAP id for medicals and for PCC you only need invite letter.
> 6. Do you need to produce any proof of funds or bank statement at this stage? What is the expected bank balance? No


Viaan


----------



## arjun09

Manu2015 said:


> Did anyone got golden email from last two days.
> 
> Looks like VISA processing is stalled. Waiting since 25 Feb,2016 (Visa Lodged, CO contacted on 19 March, replied 20 March ). No movement since then. Called 3 time but getting standard reply . Nothing is pending from my side , it is case processing time and will be closed soon. Case officer is Marea ( Brisbane). Any one dealing/dealt with same CO...


Also waiting for the grant, visa loged on 25th feb, CO contact on 15th march, brisbane team. Can u update ur signature.


----------



## Tea&Coffee

cnterfresh said:


> Dear all,
> Below is my time line.
> 233311 Electrical Engineer
> 25/04/2016. EOI submitted
> 11/05/2016. Invitation.
> 19/05/2016 189 visa lodged
> 30/05/2016 CO Adelaide (Amanda) contacted and requested for PCC and medicals.
> PCC uploaded on the same day and clicked IP button
> But, medicals were cleared on 10/06/2016.
> Status: assessment in progress.
> 
> Now my query is I have not uploaded my Form 16 and bank statement along my application. I am claiming 5 points for empemployment. Can I upload now or else wait till further CO contact.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Your are my timeline is nearly same.
Try to submit all the required documents before CO ask. Avoid unnecessary delays!
Hope to get Grant soon. All the best!


----------



## cnterfresh

kawal_547 said:


> Why do u want to delay your process by waiting for the co contact and asking for proof of employment for which you have claimed points?
> 
> You should furnish all relevant proofs for all the points claimed proactively.
> 
> Not doing so will unnecessary prolong the process by co coming and asking for required docs on their own whims n fancies and then might be further investigating it which will delay it further.
> 
> All the best.



Thanks for your reply. I going to upload it today.


----------



## kamalendra

waiting since 120 days approx.
no employment verification till yesterday,

don't know what they are checking, don't know even they r looking on application or not,

called 3 times, got standard response, nothing is required from ur side, if they need anything, they will contact me,

wait is killing more, when no grants are seen in this forums n tracker


----------



## Tea&Coffee

kamalendra said:


> waiting since 120 days approx.
> no employment verification till yesterday,
> 
> don't know what they are checking, don't know even they r looking on application or not,
> 
> called 3 times, got standard response, nothing is required from ur side, if they need anything, they will contact me,
> 
> wait is killing more, when no grants are seen in this forums n tracker



Are you applying alone or with family?


----------



## aussieby2016

janeriz26 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I've a query, Do we need to notarize the Reference letter from the HR of Current company?
> 
> As part of submitting the documents.
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks Jane!


not required...just scan it and submit it......


----------



## aussieby2016

Vinay123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have one question. While filling form 80, there is one question :
> -----------------------------
> 
> Part C – Identity documents
> 14 Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity
> documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social
> security cards etc)?
> 
> ------------------
> 
> I have provided information regarding Aadhar card "uidai" in this section. Do I also need to upload certified copy of same along with my application?


scan copy is sufficient......I did the same....certified copy not required.....


----------



## Ravali

Manu2015 said:


> Did anyone got golden email from last two days.
> 
> Looks like VISA processing is stalled. Waiting since 25 Feb,2016 (Visa Lodged, CO contacted on 19 March, replied 20 March ). No movement since then. Called 3 time but getting standard reply . Nothing is pending from my side , it is case processing time and will be closed soon. Case officer is Marea ( Brisbane). Any one dealing/dealt with same CO...


Hi Manu,

Yes, one guy Mohsin got the email on 19th. I also have the case assigned to Brisbane. They are moving at a snail's pace!! and it is annoying a lot of people.


----------



## wasim.yousaf

mohsinahmed84 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am pleased to inform that today I got myself and my family 189 visa granted. It was a long journey and thanks to ALLAH who always bless us.
> 
> No employment verification for me although I claimed 15 points for my work experience.
> 
> 11/03/2016: Visa Lodged payment made
> 20/03/2016: CO requesting for Medicals
> 15/04/2016: Medicals uploaded
> 20/04/2016: CO Requested for more employment related documents and form 815 for my 2 years old son
> 28/04/2016: Sent and uploaded all requested employment related documents with form 815
> 19/07/2016: Grant
> 18/10/2016: IED



congratulations.


----------



## Ravali

*Contacting CO*

Hi There,

Did anyone try contacting the CO on their own even though you had an agent? I ask because I am going through an agent and was wondering if its OK for me to contact the CO directly. :confused2:


----------



## bigdownunder

Hi,

What is the average CO allocation time after we lodge visa ?

Thanks


----------



## Shaivi

Any grant reported today?


----------



## Shaivi

bigdownunder said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the average CO allocation time after we lodge visa ?
> 
> Thanks


We didnt got co allocation completed 91 days of visa lodge


----------



## aus-here-i-come

Hi guys.. got the grant today!! This forum has been a really great help to me. Initially it looked pretty difficult to get grant of my mother but by the grace of God and help from this forum, i have received a direct grant!!

Thank you very much guys.. 
P.s. for people including their single parents, i recommend them to go for it...


----------



## v.singh9256

aus-here-i-come said:


> Hi guys.. got the grant today!! This forum has been a really great help to me. Initially it looked pretty difficult to get grant of my mother but by the grace of God and help from this forum, i have received a direct grant!!
> 
> Thank you very much guys..
> P.s. for people including their single parents, i recommend them to go for it...


Congrats buddy,
Enjoy the moment...
Please share ur timeline...

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk


----------



## Prash2533

aus-here-i-come said:


> Hi guys.. got the grant today!! This forum has been a really great help to me. Initially it looked pretty difficult to get grant of my mother but by the grace of God and help from this forum, i have received a direct grant!!
> 
> Thank you very much guys..
> P.s. for people including their single parents, i recommend them to go for it...


Congrats buddy. Please update the immitracker if you have created your account and share your timelines if possible.


----------



## sridharv86

I remember someone else also posting something similar to this, but the "Recommended Attachments" is showing me attachments to include Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of, Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of and Health, Evidence of. I don't have any Australian experience at all. What should I do in this case?

Also, what should I include in the Health Evidence? Will the receipt from the medicals suffice?


----------



## Moneyjheeta

sridharv86 said:


> I remember someone else also posting something similar to this, but the "Recommended Attachments" is showing me attachments to include Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of, Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of and Health, Evidence of. I don't have any Australian experience at all. What should I do in this case?
> 
> Also, what should I include in the Health Evidence? Will the receipt from the medicals suffice?


In health evidence you can download final report from e-medical portal..and leave australia emp evidence blank...as you don't have it...that's what i did.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

aus-here-i-come said:


> Hi guys.. got the grant today!! This forum has been a really great help to me. Initially it looked pretty difficult to get grant of my mother but by the grace of God and help from this forum, i have received a direct grant!!
> 
> Thank you very much guys..
> P.s. for people including their single parents, i recommend them to go for it...


Congrats. ...good luck 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## kamalendra

Tea&Coffee said:


> Are you applying alone or with family?


I am applying alone, I claimed 5 pts (2 companies) and none of them have recd verification calls/mails

that's why I wonder what r they checking (if checks cause delays)

1. For PCC, Nepal police website publishes the daily issued pccs, that's simple to check

2. emedical, simple

3. ielts trf, m sure they must have some way of accessing the result easily

4. academic certificates, genuineness of that can b checked with maximum one month

5. employment verification, that can b checked in a month as well,,, (not even initiated)

so I wonder for the reason of delay


----------



## sridharv86

I remember someone else also posting something similar to this, but the "Recommended Attachments" is showing me attachments to include Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of, Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of and Health, Evidence of. I don't have any Australian experience at all. What should I do in this case?

Also, what should I include in the Health Evidence? Will the receipt from the medicals suffice?


----------



## Moneyjheeta

sridharv86 said:


> I remember someone else also posting something similar to this, but the "Recommended Attachments" is showing me attachments to include Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of, Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of and Health, Evidence of. I don't have any Australian experience at all. What should I do in this case?
> 
> Also, what should I include in the Health Evidence? Will the receipt from the medicals suffice?


I have already answered you in your previous post

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## wasim.yousaf

Ravali said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Did anyone try contacting the CO on their own even though you had an agent? I ask because I am going through an agent and was wondering if its OK for me to contact the CO directly. :confused2:


yes you can. there will be no problem. i did the email to CO but receive a standard reply, i think that they do not consider your particular case to reply the email.


----------



## wasim.yousaf

aus-here-i-come said:


> Hi guys.. got the grant today!! This forum has been a really great help to me. Initially it looked pretty difficult to get grant of my mother but by the grace of God and help from this forum, i have received a direct grant!!
> 
> Thank you very much guys..
> P.s. for people including their single parents, i recommend them to go for it...


congrats mate


.
share your timeline plz


----------



## sridharv86

Moneyjheeta said:


> I have already answered you in your previous post
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Thanks moneyjheeta. Got posted inadvertently again!


----------



## Moneyjheeta

*Everyone please UPDATE SIGNATURE*

Hello everyone please update your signature so others can see and compare cases.
THANKS


----------



## goaustralianow

aus-here-i-come said:


> Hi guys.. got the grant today!! This forum has been a really great help to me. Initially it looked pretty difficult to get grant of my mother but by the grace of God and help from this forum, i have received a direct grant!!
> 
> Thank you very much guys..
> P.s. for people including their single parents, i recommend them to go for it...


Congrats Mate! Enjoy the moment and all the best for your future endeavors.

Please post your ANZSCO along with timelines


----------



## jahanzeb84

aus-here-i-come said:


> Hi guys.. got the grant today!! This forum has been a really great help to me. Initially it looked pretty difficult to get grant of my mother but by the grace of God and help from this forum, i have received a direct grant!!
> 
> Thank you very much guys..
> P.s. for people including their single parents, i recommend them to go for it...


Congratulations  can you share your timelines please?


----------



## Deeps2016

aus-here-i-come said:


> Hi guys.. got the grant today!! This forum has been a really great help to me. Initially it looked pretty difficult to get grant of my mother but by the grace of God and help from this forum, i have received a direct grant!!
> 
> Thank you very much guys..
> P.s. for people including their single parents, i recommend them to go for it...




Congrats and all the very best for your future endeavors....


----------



## Tea&Coffee

kamalendra said:


> I am applying alone, I claimed 5 pts (2 companies) and none of them have recd verification calls/mails
> 
> that's why I wonder what r they checking (if checks cause delays)
> 
> 1. For PCC, Nepal police website publishes the daily issued pccs, that's simple to check
> 
> 2. emedical, simple
> 
> 3. ielts trf, m sure they must have some way of accessing the result easily
> 
> 4. academic certificates, genuineness of that can b checked with maximum one month
> 
> 5. employment verification, that can b checked in a month as well,,, (not even initiated)
> 
> so I wonder for the reason of delay


No one can predict the the working moves of DIBP.
One of my friend Civil Engineer claiming 5 points from 2 different companies got Grant in 65 days without any kind of verifications. (Applied from Agent so do not know the GSM office/Direct or CO contact Grant)
Wish you get your grant very soon, it will keeps hope alive to us. Keep in touch!


----------



## AbhishekKotian

aus-here-i-come said:


> Hi guys.. got the grant today!! This forum has been a really great help to me. Initially it looked pretty difficult to get grant of my mother but by the grace of God and help from this forum, i have received a direct grant!!
> 
> Thank you very much guys..
> P.s. for people including their single parents, i recommend them to go for it...


Congratulations


----------



## sudhanshu2211

aus-here-i-come said:


> Hi guys.. got the grant today!! This forum has been a really great help to me. Initially it looked pretty difficult to get grant of my mother but by the grace of God and help from this forum, i have received a direct grant!!
> 
> Thank you very much guys..
> P.s. for people including their single parents, i recommend them to go for it...


congrats


----------



## vikaschandra

aus-here-i-come said:


> Hi guys.. got the grant today!! This forum has been a really great help to me. Initially it looked pretty difficult to get grant of my mother but by the grace of God and help from this forum, i have received a direct grant!!
> 
> Thank you very much guys..
> P.s. for people including their single parents, i recommend them to go for it...


Congratulations Mate


----------



## yadavtinu

My agent is not telling me the EA ID and password. Is it same with all of the agents?


----------



## agokarn

bigdownunder said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the average CO allocation time after we lodge visa ?
> 
> Thanks


Average time is atleast 3 weeks for CO allocation. 
Immitracker shows that CO got allocated today to 2 people who submitted EOI 29/06 and 30/06.
If you have loaded all docs in advance then its easier but else every contact by CO means loss of 28 days.


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations


aus-here-i-come said:


> Hi guys.. got the grant today!! This forum has been a really great help to me. Initially it looked pretty difficult to get grant of my mother but by the grace of God and help from this forum, i have received a direct grant!!
> 
> Thank you very much guys..
> P.s. for people including their single parents, i recommend them to go for it...


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Dear Ronakar,

Non of the below is required. 
You do not need to fill any paper based application for EA.

Just lodge your application online by creating your account and you will get your EA ID.

Login to your account and you can submit all the documents by uploading them online. the documents have to be coloured scans.

The rest of the info can be filled online and you will get the payment portal at the end of the application.

That is all that has to be done and once the application is lodged you get to track the progress of the application as well.

use the below document in order to get a better idea of how to lodge the application online,
It has step by step process.

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/shado/About%20Us/Migration%20Skills%20Assessment/msa_applicants_user_guide_july_2015.pdf

or you can just search of " MSA Online Application User’s Guide " which is rhe similar document








ronkar12 said:


> Dear Shawn,
> I am gonna ask sorry first if this question is going to be dumb.
> As I am going to initiate my assessment online, do I need to fill in the application form in below link:
> https://www.engineersaustralia.org.... Assessment/cdr_application_form_july2014.pdf
> 
> It clearly says July2014 in the link, so I guess it is not applicable. However I request you to confirm about this.
> 
> Because in this form there is a section where it says:
> 
> Properly-certified copies of ORIGINAL documents are required. Certified copies of previously certified
> copies will not be accepted.
> Proper certification should appear on each page to be certified, and show:
> • The signature of the person certifying the document
> • The name of the person certifying the document – clearly printed or evident in the official stamp
> • Contact details of the person certifying the document
> • Where possible an official stamp indicating the status of the person certifying the document, ie:
> Justice of the Peace, Commissioner for Oaths, or Notary Public, etc, or name of law firm indicated.
> The following classes of persons are authorised to certify copies of documents:
> • A current financial Member of Engineer Australia (other than at the Student grade).
> The membership number must be shown
> • A Staff Member of Engineers Australia
> • A Notary Public authorised in the country of application
> • A Commissioner for Oaths (Declarations) authorised in the country of application
> • A Lawyer, Solicitor, Barrister or Judge authorised in the country of application
> • A Justice of the Peace authorised in Australia or in the country of application
> If the services of a legal firm are employed, the name of the solicitor certifying the documents must be
> provided. It is not sufficient to simply provide the name of the law firm.
> 
> I hope this is not applicable for online application and I do not need to fill in this form (link above) as well. Kindly confirm the same.
> I hope you are able to tolerate by repeated query on this
> 
> Thanks
> RonKar


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congratulations....

Please share your timeline.




aus-here-i-come said:


> Hi guys.. got the grant today!! This forum has been a really great help to me. Initially it looked pretty difficult to get grant of my mother but by the grace of God and help from this forum, i have received a direct grant!!
> 
> Thank you very much guys..
> P.s. for people including their single parents, i recommend them to go for it...


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

There is not much you can do with the EA ID and password.

So its okay if the agent is not sharing the same with you.




yadavtinu said:


> My agent is not telling me the EA ID and password. Is it same with all of the agents?


----------



## sudhanshu2211

yadavtinu said:


> My agent is not telling me the EA ID and password. Is it same with all of the agents?




My agent gave me the details 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sol79

shawnchristophervaz said:


> Congratulations....
> 
> Please share your timeline.


Congrats Shawn, on your grant. Just curious - did you receive an IMMI Assessment Commence email during your application?

I've just crossed the 3 month mark, after receiving that email.


----------



## Sush1

Mine are your timelines have a day difference. Its similar.
Who contacted you from Adelaide.



sol79 said:


> Congrats Shawn, on your grant. Just curious - did you receive an IMMI Assessment Commence email during your application?
> 
> I've just crossed the 3 month mark, after receiving that email.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

hi,

I did not receive any Email.

Just got the Grant notification mail




sol79 said:


> Congrats Shawn, on your grant. Just curious - did you receive an IMMI Assessment Commence email during your application?
> 
> I've just crossed the 3 month mark, after receiving that email.


----------



## sudhanshu2211

shawnchristophervaz said:


> hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I did not receive any Email.
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the Grant notification mail




What was the status of application before grant -assessment in progress?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek.gupta

I have a feeling and its not good ....

for grants pending since jan, feb, march ... something is not quite right,
grants have totally dried up, followup calls have not helped, neither emails, 
employment verifications didn't happen. DIBP didn't even reached out to applicants more information. ideally if they are not able to verify employment they should contact us for more information. They have picked up new cases that means they are not overburdened. Elections are long over, so no impact from there......

what can be the reasons then ?


----------



## Sush1

The problem is that we cannot do anything except waiting and Trust God.



abhishek.gupta said:


> I have a feeling and its not good ....
> 
> for grants pending since jan, feb, march ... something is not quite right,
> grants have totally dried up, followup calls have not helped, neither emails,
> employment verifications didn't happen. DIBP didn't even reached out to applicants more information. ideally if they are not able to verify employment they should contact us for more information. They have picked up new cases that means they are not overburdened. Elections are long over, so no impact from there......
> 
> what can be the reasons then ?


----------



## austimmi2016

hmm


----------



## sarbjass

abhishek.gupta said:


> I have a feeling and its not good ....
> 
> for grants pending since jan, feb, march ... something is not quite right,
> grants have totally dried up, followup calls have not helped, neither emails,
> employment verifications didn't happen. DIBP didn't even reached out to applicants more information. ideally if they are not able to verify employment they should contact us for more information. They have picked up new cases that means they are not overburdened. Elections are long over, so no impact from there......
> 
> what can be the reasons then ?




No one can judge the working of DIBP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek.gupta

so read this ....longest wait i think 
What is the maximum waiting period for 189 Visa?

she waited for 1 and half year ... 
PCC and medicals expired so CO asked them to re do


----------



## goaustralianow

sarbjass said:


> No one can judge the working of DIBP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Absolutely true. It's immposible to predict how DIBP functions. There is another grant reported in immitracker just now with a direct grant in 21 days.


----------



## Sush1

Total 3 Grants reported today on Immitracker.


----------



## aus-here-i-come

*Update-timeline*

Guys I have updated my signature. I have mentioned everything related to my timeline.


----------



## Viaan

Sush1 said:


> Total 3 Grants reported today on Immitracker.


Yeah two of them are people who have lodged on May (employment 10 and 15 no verification) and one direct grant who lodged on June.


----------



## yadavtinu

aus-here-i-come said:


> Guys I have updated my signature. I have mentioned everything related to my timeline.


Congratulations for your grant.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

i feel that if we are waiting over 100 days and COs has not contacted us for further information.
There must be responses pending from our (Indian side) emp verification, degree verification etc.

There is no use of following up with DIBP. it will only irritate them. Instead we should take a detailed look at the application and information and see if anything like phone numbers have been changed. 
in my case my company (which is supposed to be BIG MNC ...huh ) only verify employment over email. That HR email address is not mentioned anywhere on website. The receptionist here doesn't pick up phone which is mentioned on company website. I talked to her she was not even aware of the email address, anyway i updated her about employment verification email id and asked her to pick up phone calls and share this email in case anyone calls for employment verification.
I think thats the case with all big multinationals, they do give much information.

We should all take look at our applications and try to bring the loose ends together...

I have submitted tax deduction forms 26as downloaded from traces websites showing my company depositing tax. is any body aware what is the process of verifying that and time lines

I think we should take a look at our application and think all scenarios of verification and share additional information with DIBP

Calling up DIBP and Follow up is not going to help in my opinion


----------



## Meissam

aus-here-i-come said:


> Guys I have updated my signature. I have mentioned everything related to my timeline.


Congrats Bro for your grant and wish you best of luck for the rest of your journey.
Can you share the list of docs that you uploaded with your application. Also, have you done Relevant Skilled Employment with EA or just skill assessment?


----------



## Saisakahi

Guys can somebody please answer when does the waiting period starts .. Once we submit all the documents ? I was waiting for my PCC for 5 months do I need to include tht time as well in my waiting time? I just submitted a week ago my PCC


----------



## aman.

aus-here-i-come said:


> Guys I have updated my signature. I have mentioned everything related to my timeline.


Congratulations bro on your grant.

Can you list the documents that you uploaded to get the direct grant?


----------



## verma.rajput

Hye GoAustralianNow,

Your time line doesn't show medical done.. Have you got it done>?




goaustralianow said:


> Absolutely true. It's immposible to predict how DIBP functions. There is another grant reported in immitracker just now with a direct grant in 21 days.


----------



## Migindian

I have done my medicals today @apollo chennai. How long would they take to upload it to eMedicals? Would i be able to see the result? 

I am planning to verify my eMedicals before lodging my Visa. Kindly share your suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## goaustralianow

verma.rajput said:


> Hye GoAustralianNow,
> 
> Your time line doesn't show medical done.. Have you got it done>?


Yep Medical done, result uploaded on DIBP website.


----------



## goaustralianow

Migindian said:


> I have done my medicals today @apollo chennai. How long would they take to upload it to eMedicals? Would i be able to see the result?
> 
> I am planning to verify my eMedicals before lodging my Visa. Kindly share your suggestions. Thanks!


No, you can't see the results. It usually takes 1 week to upload the result of medical tests on e-medical portal by the hospital.


----------



## aussieby2016

Migindian said:


> I have done my medicals today @apollo chennai. How long would they take to upload it to eMedicals? Would i be able to see the result?
> 
> I am planning to verify my eMedicals before lodging my Visa. Kindly share your suggestions. Thanks!


usually 48-72 hours for medicals to get uploaded and further 1-2 days for DIBP to give clearance.....you will not be able to see the result except your status of medical clearance which will change once the hospital submits to DIBP and further DIBP clears it......

not required...go ahead with your application....if you don't have any TB history (which is usually crucial for Indians) then fill up the application and submit it......


----------



## harinderjitf5

Once you submit your application then you will have the option to upload docs including pcc.


Jay05 said:


> Hi, Congratulations to all who received their invite on the 8th Jan round. I have a question for you.
> 
> I filled up the application and I am on the last page with the submit now button. But I did not get any option of submitting the documents such as PCC?
> 
> Why is that?


----------



## aus-here-i-come

Meissam said:


> Congrats Bro for your grant and wish you best of luck for the rest of your journey.
> Can you share the list of docs that you uploaded with your application. Also, have you done Relevant Skilled Employment with EA or just skill assessment?


Thanks bro... That would be a pleasure. I submitted following documents.

*MAIN APPLICANT*
*For employment:
*Random Payslips from the 1st month (submitted around 12 payslip)
Bank statement from the mentioned period showing my payslip amount.
Income Tax return
Experience certificate
3 Reference letters
Appoint Letters.
Training certificate organized by department
few transfer office order.
*For Education*
Degree
Transcript
Higher School Certificate
Higher School Examination Marksheet
Secondary School Certificate
Secondary School Examination Marksheet
*Personal Information*
Passport
ID Card (Pakistani)
Family Registration Certificate
Marriage Certificate
Form 1221
Form 80
Police Clearance Certificate
Health Examination

*DEPENDENT-WIFE*
*Personal Doc*
ID Card (Pakistani)
Form 1221
Form 80
Police Clearance Certificate
Health Examination
*For Education*
Degree
Transcript
Higher School Certificate
Higher School Examination Marksheet
Secondary School Certificate
Secondary School Examination Marksheet

*DEPENDENT-MOTHER*
*Personal Doc*
Husband's Death certificate
Some Bills paid by me for my mother
ID Card (Pakistani)
Form 1221
Form 47a
Form 80
Police Clearance Certificate
Health Examination
*For Education*
English Language Certificate from University
Degree
Transcript
Higher School Certificate
Higher School Examination Marksheet
Secondary School Certificate
Secondary School Examination Marksheet

*DEPENDENT-DAUGHTER-2 YEARS*
*Personal Doc*
Birth Certificate
Health Examination
FRC


Hope this will help many..


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

The status was Application Received/Received to Finalised.




sudhanshu2211 said:


> What was the status of application before grant -assessment in progress?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indiedude

yadavtinu said:


> My agent is not telling me the EA ID and password. Is it same with all of the agents?


No this should not be the case. They are supposed to give you the username password details.


----------



## sol79

Sush1 said:


> Mine are your timelines have a day difference. Its similar.
> Who contacted you from Adelaide.


The initial assessment commence email was from Kate.
I sent a couple of polite status update requests after crossing the 90-day mark. I got a reply from Ben saying that my case is being processed.
What about you?


----------



## Meissam

aus-here-i-come said:


> Thanks bro... That would be a pleasure. I submitted following documents.
> 
> 
> 
> *MAIN APPLICANT*
> 
> *For employment:
> 
> *Random Payslips from the 1st month (submitted around 12 payslip)
> 
> Bank statement from the mentioned period showing my payslip amount.
> 
> Income Tax return
> 
> Experience certificate
> 
> 3 Reference letters
> 
> Appoint Letters.
> 
> Training certificate organized by department
> 
> few transfer office order.
> 
> *For Education*
> 
> Degree
> 
> Transcript
> 
> Higher School Certificate
> 
> Higher School Examination Marksheet
> 
> Secondary School Certificate
> 
> Secondary School Examination Marksheet
> 
> *Personal Information*
> 
> Passport
> 
> ID Card (Pakistani)
> 
> Family Registration Certificate
> 
> Marriage Certificate
> 
> Form 1221
> 
> Form 80
> 
> Police Clearance Certificate
> 
> Health Examination
> 
> 
> 
> *DEPENDENT-WIFE*
> 
> *Personal Doc*
> 
> ID Card (Pakistani)
> 
> Form 1221
> 
> Form 80
> 
> Police Clearance Certificate
> 
> Health Examination
> 
> *For Education*
> 
> Degree
> 
> Transcript
> 
> Higher School Certificate
> 
> Higher School Examination Marksheet
> 
> Secondary School Certificate
> 
> Secondary School Examination Marksheet
> 
> 
> 
> *DEPENDENT-MOTHER*
> 
> *Personal Doc*
> 
> Husband's Death certificate
> 
> Some Bills paid by me for my mother
> 
> ID Card (Pakistani)
> 
> Form 1221
> 
> Form 47a
> 
> Form 80
> 
> Police Clearance Certificate
> 
> Health Examination
> 
> *For Education*
> 
> English Language Certificate from University
> 
> Degree
> 
> Transcript
> 
> Higher School Certificate
> 
> Higher School Examination Marksheet
> 
> Secondary School Certificate
> 
> Secondary School Examination Marksheet
> 
> 
> 
> *DEPENDENT-DAUGHTER-2 YEARS*
> 
> *Personal Doc*
> 
> Birth Certificate
> 
> Health Examination
> 
> FRC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this will help many..




Had you dine Employment assessment with EA or not?
What about any employment verification? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NagarajRao

How to get PCC from UK and Canada.

Thanks,
Nagaraj
Eoi filed with 65 points.


----------



## Vinay123

Vinay123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have one question. While filling form 80, there is one question :
> -----------------------------
> 
> Part C – Identity documents
> 14 Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity
> documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social
> security cards etc)?
> 
> ------------------
> 
> I have provided information regarding Aadhar card "uidai" in this section. Do I also need to upload certified copy of same along with my application?



Any information regarding this would be highly apprecicated.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Vinay123 said:


> Any information regarding this would be highly apprecicated.


Yes you can upload copy..under ID during attaching documents 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## aus-here-i-come

Meissam said:


> Had you dine Employment assessment with EA or not?
> What about any employment verification?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I did.. I got my experience assessed from EA with my qualification.


----------



## goldykmac

*IELTS for spouse - exception*

Hi everyone,
Is there any exception for submitting IELTS score for spouse? Can i produce a letter from her college stating the medium of instruction was in English for the entire period of her studies instead of IELTS?


----------



## Prash2533

Vinay123 said:


> Any information regarding this would be highly apprecicated.


 Get the pdf of your Eaadhaar, remove the password and upload it. Make sure you remove the password as CO does not knows that


----------



## vikaschandra

goldykmac said:


> Hi everyone,
> Is there any exception for submitting IELTS score for spouse? Can i produce a letter from her college stating the medium of instruction was in English for the entire period of her studies instead of IELTS?


Yes you can submit the letter


----------



## Deeps2016

Migindian said:


> I have done my medicals today @apollo chennai. How long would they take to upload it to eMedicals? Would i be able to see the result?
> 
> I am planning to verify my eMedicals before lodging my Visa. Kindly share your suggestions. Thanks!



No you can't view eMediacl report through Apollo portal.


----------



## cnterfresh

Tea&Coffee said:


> Your are my timeline is nearly same.
> Try to submit all the required documents before CO ask. Avoid unnecessary delays!
> Hope to get Grant soon. All the best!



Thank you,
What is the name of your CO.
Hope we get our grants soon.


----------



## Ramsys

*CO Contact*

Hello Everyone,
My visa lodgement date is Jun 23rd and I've uploaded all the documents including FBI PCC and Medicals. However, I received an email on jul 19th from the CO asking the following. 

//Police clearance certificate: US State
US citizens and permanent residents: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by
the FBI or an approved channeller and a State Police Clearance for each State in
which you have lived for at least 3 months for the last 12 months.//

I uploaded and submitted both FBI PCC & State clearance.

My suggestion for other members that are waiting would be to get a state clearance if feasible and upload it to avoid any further delays.


----------



## aus-here-i-come

goldykmac said:


> Hi everyone,
> Is there any exception for submitting IELTS score for spouse? Can i produce a letter from her college stating the medium of instruction was in English for the entire period of her studies instead of IELTS?


Yes you can. This worked for me.


----------



## icandoit124

Hi All, even I have the same query. I m adding my wife in the application. Will get her skill assessed and for English, does she need to write pte or iels to show competency or English medium cerificafe is enough ? She is currently working on 457 here in Sydney already


----------



## Ramsys

Does any one have CO assigned from GSM Adelaide? How prompt are they with response after receiving the requested documents?


----------



## MissionAus_2016

goldykmac said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Is there any exception for submitting IELTS score for spouse? Can i produce a letter from her college stating the medium of instruction was in English for the entire period of her studies instead of IELTS?




Yes letter from college is sufficient, no need of IELTS,PTE then.


----------



## harinderjitf5

I have Adelaide COasigned. I uploaded form 80 and completed their request on 24 June.Still no update.



Ramsys said:


> Does any one have CO assigned from GSM Adelaide? How prompt are they with response after receiving the requested documents?


----------



## RozPan

Hi all , have a query. We filed our application through an agent in March . While we uploaded all possible documents, the agent did not submit form 80 /1221 . On our inquiry they told us if it's required the CO will ask for it.
The CO did contact us in April but only asked for a clarification on spouse English certification - which we responded to.
My question is since we have been waiting for so long does it makes sense for me to submit form 80 now ? Will it make any difference?
Thanks all you all are a great support.


----------



## agokarn

RozPan said:


> Hi all , have a query. We filed our application through an agent in March . While we uploaded all possible documents, the agent did not submit form 80 /1221 . On our inquiry they told us if it's required the CO will ask for it.
> The CO did contact us in April but only asked for a clarification on spouse English certification - which we responded to.
> My question is since we have been waiting for so long does it makes sense for me to submit form 80 now ? Will it make any difference?
> Thanks all you all are a great support.


If I was you, I would submit it to avoid any further delays. You never know, the CO might never ask for the 2 forms but its always better to submit more documents I guess.


----------



## Manu2015

I am seeking advice for my PR case. 

Here are my timelines

VISA lodged : 25/02/2016
Category : 261313
Point 65
CO contacted : 19/03
Provided one mising document on : 20/03
Status: assessment under progress

Called DIBP 3 times but standared reply " nothing is pending , have patience and it will done soon".

I had submiited company provided role and responsibilites letter for all employers except current employment. For current emeployment, I had submitted SD.
SD was written by my senior colleague. Now my self and person who wrote SD are in US. I have updated DIBP about my change in location and my new contact details.
Other than SD I had provided my other document for my current employment ( offer letter , salary certificate, promotion letter). I do not know whether employment
verification has been done or not.

I am getting skeptical if my CO wanted to verify my employment with person who wrote SD but unfortunately person India number will not be working as he is in US.
Any suggestion what should I do. 

Thanks
Manu


----------



## Manjil

Hello,
I lodged visa on 14 Feb 2016 n CO contacted on 23 Feb for wife Functional English. I replied that I am interetsed in paying VAC 2 payment. But they havent send the invoice yet. Anybody else waiting for VAC 2 invoice?


----------



## aussieby2016

Manu2015 said:


> I am seeking advice for my PR case.
> 
> Here are my timelines
> 
> VISA lodged : 25/02/2016
> Category : 261313
> Point 65
> CO contacted : 19/03
> Provided one mising document on : 20/03
> Status: assessment under progress
> 
> Called DIBP 3 times but standared reply " nothing is pending , have patience and it will done soon".
> 
> I had submiited company provided role and responsibilites letter for all employers except current employment. For current emeployment, I had submitted SD.
> SD was written by my senior colleague. Now my self and person who wrote SD are in US. I have updated DIBP about my change in location and my new contact details.
> Other than SD I had provided my other document for my current employment ( offer letter , salary certificate, promotion letter). I do not know whether employment
> verification has been done or not.
> 
> I am getting skeptical if my CO wanted to verify my employment with person who wrote SD but unfortunately person India number will not be working as he is in US.
> Any suggestion what should I do.
> 
> Thanks
> Manu


The SD might also have the email id of your senior colleague ...in case CO wants to perform employment verification, he may mail it to that email id.....so nothing to worry about.....moreover for better chances just update the SD with the US and Indian number and upload it back, so that if CO wants to contact he might call on the US number too.....hope it helps....all the best.....


----------



## aussieby2016

RozPan said:


> Hi all , have a query. We filed our application through an agent in March . While we uploaded all possible documents, the agent did not submit form 80 /1221 . On our inquiry they told us if it's required the CO will ask for it.
> The CO did contact us in April but only asked for a clarification on spouse English certification - which we responded to.
> My question is since we have been waiting for so long does it makes sense for me to submit form 80 now ? Will it make any difference?
> Thanks all you all are a great support.


to prevent any further delays, just submit them....you never know CO might wake up one day and find no form 80, ask you to submit it and then again go to sleep for 28 days before returning back to your case.....


----------



## andreyx108b

aussieby2016 said:


> to prevent any further delays, just submit them....you never know CO might wake up one day and find no form 80, ask you to submit it and then again go to sleep for 28 days before returning back to your case.....




Agree.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sush1

Mine was Michael.

I have called them thrice, I suppose. I have not mailed them. I will not call them now for atleast a month.

Its more than 110 days since Lodgement now. 90 days milestone from CO Contact is also crossed.



sol79 said:


> The initial assessment commence email was from Kate.
> I sent a couple of polite status update requests after crossing the 90-day mark. I got a reply from Ben saying that my case is being processed.
> What about you?


----------



## Sush1

*Knock Knock DIBP*

Knock Knock DIBP. Anybody there. No Grants today as well. 

Is anybody there ??

Tomorrow last day of hope for this week.

Regards


----------



## sol79

Sush1 said:


> Mine was Michael.
> 
> I have called them thrice, I suppose. I have not mailed them. I will not call them now for atleast a month.
> 
> Its more than 110 days since Lodgement now. 90 days milestone from CO Contact is also crossed.


I'm guessing your status is still "Received". I think you're close to your grant.
I applied onsite. I am now back offshore as I completed my assignment there. 
I put in a Change of Address and Change in Circumstances form online. 
Hoping that doesn't delay my case. Let's see.


----------



## Sush1

Mine is " Assessment in Progress". I called them, they are saying that they will do verification and there is nothing to worry. They cannot put an timeline.
This was around 15 days back.



sol79 said:


> I'm guessing your status is still "Received". I think you're close to your grant.
> I applied onsite. I am now back offshore as I completed my assignment there.
> I put in a Change of Address and Change in Circumstances form online.
> Hoping that doesn't delay my case. Let's see.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

I thought I will be lucky today and DIBP will give one of the biggest birthday gift in the form of VISA GRANT but that has not happened unfortunately..


----------



## aussieby2016

MissionAus_2016 said:


> I thought I will be lucky today and DIBP will give one of the biggest birthday gift in the form of VISA GRANT but that has not happened unfortunately..


could be DIBP wants you to celebrate twice this year....once today and once when you get your grant....LOL.....

anyways happy birthday......congratulations message shall follow soon...all the best.....


----------



## goaustralianow

aussieby2016 said:


> could be DIBP wants you to celebrate twice this year....once today and once when you get your grant....LOL.....
> 
> anyways happy birthday......congratulations message shall follow soon...all the best.....


Good humour Aussieby2016! 

Happy Birthday mate and may your grant come soon! lane:


----------



## Sush1

Happy Birthday Dude and Best of Luck for your Grant.



MissionAus_2016 said:


> I thought I will be lucky today and DIBP will give one of the biggest birthday gift in the form of VISA GRANT but that has not happened unfortunately..


----------



## samsonk76

156 days and counting with utter frustration...

AHC verification call received on May 19th

My application may be with ASIO for security checks, hence the delay....maybe....who knows

The wait continues...
_____________________________________________________

ICT Business Analyst 261111 (65 Points)
Visa Lodged 17/02/2016 
1st CO Assign/Contact 29/02/2016
Medicals & PCC Completed 15/03/2016 
2nd CO Contact 07/04/2016 - PCC for Spouse UAE visit - Sent correct dates for UAE visit (less than a year) requesting exemption
CO confirmed UAE PCC not required 23/04/2016
AHC (Delhi) Verification call 19/05/2016
Grant : XX/XX/2016 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## islamabad dude

Need help from Seniors,

If i have worked in the middle east, and worked on a sales visa, but actually working as IT Engineer, would that affect in anyway for Australian immigration? I mean i have IT qualifications and IT experience, but at the time i flew on the sales visa and currently i am on the same. At any stage , does the immigration require the copy of the visa on which i have travelled there? Need urgent help. Thanks


----------



## Prash2533

Manjil said:


> Hello,
> I lodged visa on 14 Feb 2016 n CO contacted on 23 Feb for wife Functional English. I replied that I am interetsed in paying VAC 2 payment. But they havent send the invoice yet. Anybody else waiting for VAC 2 invoice?


Same here. Got a reply Invoice will be sent once all other requirements are met and case is near completion.


----------



## Raiyan

Prash2533 said:


> Same here. Got a reply Invoice will be sent once all other requirements are met and case is near completion.


HI MATE, pls find my timeline below.


----------



## Ravali

MissionAus_2016 said:


> I thought I will be lucky today and DIBP will give one of the biggest birthday gift in the form of VISA GRANT but that has not happened unfortunately..


Happy Birthday!!! May you get your visa within the next week.


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

harinderjitf5 said:


> I have Adelaide COasigned. I uploaded form 80 and completed their request on 24 June.Still no update.




Same thing has done with me also...no update yet



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek.gupta

MissionAus_2016 said:


> I thought I will be lucky today and DIBP will give one of the biggest birthday gift in the form of VISA GRANT but that has not happened unfortunately..


happy birthday buddy !!


----------



## Shaivi

How to see someone's signature?i m unable to see


----------



## aussieby2016

Shaivi said:


> How to see someone's signature?i m unable to see


below every post there is the signature which mentions his/her details.....are you surfing on mobile? you usually don't see signatures on mobile....


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Co contacted GSM adelaide
they have demanded following :-

"
Police clearance certificates - The Indian police certficate you have provided has been

issued by the incorrect authority. "

It was issued from police station..what next
PLease guide


----------



## verma.rajput

Hi Money,

PCC for India is issued by Passport Office of your region.



Moneyjheeta said:


> Co contacted GSM adelaide
> they have demanded following :-
> 
> "
> Police clearance certificates - The Indian police certficate you have provided has been
> 
> issued by the incorrect authority. "
> 
> It was issued from police station..what next
> PLease guide


----------



## aussieby2016

Moneyjheeta said:


> Co contacted GSM adelaide
> they have demanded following :-
> 
> "
> Police clearance certificates - The Indian police certficate you have provided has been
> 
> issued by the incorrect authority. "
> 
> It was issued from police station..what next
> PLease guide


PCC's are issued by Regional Passport Office....not police stations...go to passportsevakendra website...fill in PCC form and go to the nearest PSK with appointment...in case your passport has been made 6 months back, they would issue it hand to hand, else you need to wait for 2-3 weeks (meanwhile you might also need to visit the police station of your passport area for verification)...after which your PCC shall be issued at the PSK where you need to go and receive it....


----------



## Moneyjheeta

verma.rajput said:


> Hi Money,
> 
> PCC for India is issued by Passport Office of your region.


PCC from police station is not valid?
my and wife's PCC they have said is issued by wrong authority
didnt said anything about UK PCC


----------



## Moneyjheeta

aussieby2016 said:


> PCC's are issued by Regional Passport Office....not police stations...go to passportsevakendra website...fill in PCC form and go to the nearest PSK with appointment...in case your passport has been made 6 months back, they would issue it hand to hand, else you need to wait for 2-3 weeks (meanwhile you might also need to visit the police station of your passport area for verification)...after which your PCC shall be issued at the PSK where you need to go and receive it....


Thanks a lot


----------



## islamabad dude

If i have worked in the middle east, and worked on a sales visa, but actually working as IT Engineer, would that affect in anyway for Australian immigration? I mean i have IT qualifications and IT experience, but at the time i flew on the sales visa and currently i am on the same. At any stage , does the immigration require the copy of the visa on which i have travelled there? Need urgent help. Thanks

any help plz


----------



## Fanish

So no luck for 60 pointers in the latest invitation round i.e. 20th Jul 2016. Very sad the waiting is killing.


----------



## aussieby2016

islamabad dude said:


> If i have worked in the middle east, and worked on a sales visa, but actually working as IT Engineer, would that affect in anyway for Australian immigration? I mean i have IT qualifications and IT experience, but at the time i flew on the sales visa and currently i am on the same. At any stage , does the immigration require the copy of the visa on which i have travelled there? Need urgent help. Thanks
> 
> any help plz


form 80 requires you to mention where all you have visited and for what purpose you had gone...nowhere do you need to submit a copy of your visa......but yes if your stay is for more than 12 months in a country then you would require a PCC from that country...


----------



## Sborah

Hi Friends

Did anyone get invitation from 20th July round?

Regards
Saumar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sush1

Hi Sborah,

You are accessing the wrong forum. This forum is for people who have lodged their Visas and waiting for the Grant. So nobody here will reply to your message since most of them would have received the invitations in previous rounds.

Regards



Sborah said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Did anyone get invitation from 20th July round?
> 
> Regards
> Saumar
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek.gupta

ok ...another week goes down the drain ....

is anybody hopeful for getting the grant tomorrow ... 
i now even fear to hope ..... lets hope for next week......


----------



## Moneyjheeta

aussieby2016 said:


> PCC's are issued by Regional Passport Office....not police stations...go to passportsevakendra website...fill in PCC form and go to the nearest PSK with appointment...in case your passport has been made 6 months back, they would issue it hand to hand, else you need to wait for 2-3 weeks (meanwhile you might also need to visit the police station of your passport area for verification)...after which your PCC shall be issued at the PSK where you need to go and receive it....


Will they different PCC for different locations..like for my wife PCC she is from different city with that address on passport..but now address is different where we live now. But same state..punjab

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

abhishek.gupta said:


> ok ...another week goes down the drain ....
> 
> is anybody hopeful for getting the grant tomorrow ...
> i now even fear to hope ..... lets hope for next week......


don't fear to hope.....coz that's the only thing we can and we shall do....rest all is in DIBP's hand.....all the best....


----------



## jtran09

I did get invited for 60pts.


----------



## jtran09

Fanish said:


> So no luck for 60 pointers in the latest invitation round i.e. 20th Jul 2016. Very sad the waiting is killing.


I got invited with 60pts.


----------



## aussieby2016

Moneyjheeta said:


> Will they different PCC for different locations..like for my wife PCC she is from different city with that address on passport..but now address is different where we live now. But same state..punjab
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


the PCC is issued based on the address provided in your passport.....you can go to the same PSK to apply but if police verification is required then she needs to go to the police station of her address and you need to go to the police station of your address.....


----------



## jtran09

What paper do I need to prove my twin sister is my dependent? Would it possible for me to include my sister in the application? And what would be the worse scenario if CO does not accept she as my dependent?


----------



## aussieby2016

jtran09 said:


> What paper do I need to prove my twin sister is my dependent? Would it possible for me to include my sister in the application? And what would be the worse scenario if CO does not accept she as my dependent?


This is what DIBP says about adding other family members

"Other family members

A family member can be your parent, brother, sister, grandparent, grandchild, aunt, uncle, niece, nephew or step equivalent.

For any family member that you include in your visa application, you must provide evidence of their:
•relationship to you
•dependency on you
•relationship status (whether they are married, in a de facto relationship, divorced or separated).

This evidence includes:
•a certified copy of their birth certificate and proof of their relationship to you
•documents showing that the relative lives in your household
•documents showing that your relative has been dependent on you for at least the 12 months immediately before you lodge your application.

Your family member will be considered dependent if all of the following apply: 
•they do not have a spouse or de facto partner
•they usually live with you
•they are wholly or substantially reliant on your financial support for their basic living needs (food, shelter and clothing)
•they are more reliant on you for support than on any other person or source
•they have relied on you for at least the 12 months immediately before you lodge your application.

If your family member is divorced, legally separated or widowed, you must provide certified copies of supporting evidence, such as:
•the document of legal divorce
•the document of legal separation
•the death certificate of the deceased partner."

Usually if you provide all evidences, then CO accepts it....just ensure that you don't leave any strings lose.....all the best...


----------



## jtran09

aussieby2016 said:


> This is what DIBP says about adding other family members
> 
> "Other family members
> 
> A family member can be your parent, brother, sister, grandparent, grandchild, aunt, uncle, niece, nephew or step equivalent.
> 
> For any family member that you include in your visa application, you must provide evidence of their:
> •relationship to you
> •dependency on you
> •relationship status (whether they are married, in a de facto relationship, divorced or separated).
> 
> This evidence includes:
> •a certified copy of their birth certificate and proof of their relationship to you
> •documents showing that the relative lives in your household
> •documents showing that your relative has been dependent on you for at least the 12 months immediately before you lodge your application.
> 
> Your family member will be considered dependent if all of the following apply:
> •they do not have a spouse or de facto partner
> •they usually live with you
> •they are wholly or substantially reliant on your financial support for their basic living needs (food, shelter and clothing)
> •they are more reliant on you for support than on any other person or source
> •they have relied on you for at least the 12 months immediately before you lodge your application.
> 
> If your family member is divorced, legally separated or widowed, you must provide certified copies of supporting evidence, such as:
> •the document of legal divorce
> •the document of legal separation
> •the death certificate of the deceased partner."
> 
> Usually if you provide all evidences, then CO accepts it....just ensure that you don't leave any strings lose.....all the best...


Thank you for your response. Would this slow down my visa processing time?


----------



## aussieby2016

jtran09 said:


> Thank you for your response. Would this slow down my visa processing time?


no one can answer this question......because WE (applicants who applied before march 2016) still researching on what factors do lead to delay in grants???:confused2::confused2:

just kidding.....submit everything you can and just hope for the best....


----------



## GSSinOZ

Moneyjheeta said:


> aussieby2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PCC's are issued by Regional Passport Office....not police stations...go to passportsevakendra website...fill in PCC form and go to the nearest PSK with appointment...in case your passport has been made 6 months back, they would issue it hand to hand, else you need to wait for 2-3 weeks (meanwhile you might also need to visit the police station of your passport area for verification)...after which your PCC shall be issued at the PSK where you need to go and receive it....
> 
> 
> 
> Will they different PCC for different locations..like for my wife PCC she is from different city with that address on passport..but now address is different where we live now. But same state..punjab
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hi Moneyjheeta- Pcc works this way. If your current address is same as address in passport, normally no police verification. The PSK team is very efficient and gives the Pcc on same day. Please note it will be mentioned clearly that no police verification required. 
If your current address is not same as passport address, it depends on which PSK you apply for. If applied in PSK of current address, then it my go for police verification. 
Also, if you have got the passport in tatkal then the police verification will happen during pcc


----------



## aussieby2016

GSSinOZ said:


> Hi Moneyjheeta- Pcc works this way. If your current address is same as address in passport, normally no police verification. The PSK team is very efficient and gives the Pcc on same day. Please note it will be mentioned clearly that no police verification required.
> If your current address is not same as passport address, it depends on which PSK you apply for. If applied in PSK of current address, then it my go for police verification.
> Also, if you have got the passport in tatkal then the police verification will happen during pcc


But there have been many cases where police verification was required irrespective of the current address being same as passport address.....hence it depends on how long before was your passport made and police verification done for the same...if within 6 months then they do not proceed for verification, else they do....that's what I was told by a PSK officer.....rest seniors can comment.....


----------



## PTE36

Hi

I have applied for EOI one week ago but I can see that there have been no invitations sent out for both the rounds of July 2016.
If anybody knows when the next round would be conducted please let me know.


Regards
PTE36


----------



## agokarn

PTE36 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied for EOI one week ago but I can see that there have been no invitations sent out for both the rounds of July 2016.
> 
> If anybody knows when the next round would be conducted please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> PTE36




Hi. U posted in a wrong thread mate. 
The EOI thread is different. Anyway, the invitation round is usually on 1st and 3rd Wednesday. It was 6th and 20th July. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v.singh9256

Only 1 grant for 189 subclass in myimmitracker and
4 grants for 190 subclass.

Hope we will see more grants in this month or 1st week of August...


----------



## Moneyjheeta

aussieby2016 said:


> But there have been many cases where police verification was required irrespective of the current address being same as passport address.....hence it depends on how long before was your passport made and police verification done for the same...if within 6 months then they do not proceed for verification, else they do....that's what I was told by a PSK officer.....rest seniors can comment.....


Hi..actually i have ppc from police stations with police verification done...so i ll be talking those pcc's from police station along me during appointment. Hope if they want verification then it might be useful as my current address is diff from passport.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## kawal_547

Moneyjheeta said:


> Hi..actually i have ppc from police stations with police verification done...so i ll be talking those pcc's from police station along me during appointment. Hope if they want verification then it might be useful as my current address is diff from passport.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


U don't need police PCC to get passport PCC

U need to apply for PCC via passport website.

U pay the fees, get the appointment , visit and complete the formalities. If your pp was issued within past few months and address on pp n current is same, they might issue you the PCC there n then 

Or will follow the normal process which is followed during pp issuance, which is 21 days process of police visiting your place on reqest of pp office and will submit their report back to pp office and pp office will issue you PCC.

All the best.


----------



## PTE36

thanks dude..i know that the invitation round was on 20th July 2016 but the prob is that I can see that the round was postponed because of some technical issues(update seen on Skill Select portal) I am trying to figure out the reason for the same and if someone has experienced this issue earlier too.

Regards
PTE36


----------



## Moneyjheeta

kawal_547 said:


> U don't need police PCC to get passport PCC
> 
> U need to apply for PCC via passport website.
> 
> U pay the fees, get the appointment , visit and complete the formalities. If your pp was issued within past few months and address on pp n current is same, they might issue you the PCC there n then
> 
> Or will follow the normal process which is followed during pp issuance, which is 21 days process of police visiting your place on reqest of pp office and will submit their report back to pp office and pp office will issue you PCC.
> 
> All the best.


Actually i was talking about police pcc coz i have submitted those during visa lodge but today CO said to get it thru right way...so in case if verification by passport office be avoided by showing them that pcc's.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## kawal_547

Moneyjheeta said:


> Actually i was talking about police pcc coz i have submitted those during visa lodge but today CO said to get it thru right way...so in case if verification by passport office be avoided by showing them that pcc's.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


No it can not.

PCC is to be issued by psk office. Rest your luck.

Best if luck.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

kawal_547 said:


> No it can not.
> 
> PCC is to be issued by psk office. Rest your luck.
> 
> Best if luck.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


I agree with you that it is to be issued by pp office...but i get i done by police station and uploaded. ..Now CO said this is not right way so m going for pp office for pcc

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Prash2533

*Visa timelines*

One of my friends agent told him that visa grant time is also dependent on number of applicants in the application. Is it true?
Sole applicant will get a quicker grant as compared to married < married with children < married with children and other dependents.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Prash2533 said:


> One of my friends agent told him that visa grant time is also dependent on number of applicants in the application. Is it true?
> 
> Sole applicant will get a quicker grant as compared to married < married with children < married with children and other dependents.




I think the simple logic.. More applicants mean more verifications


----------



## aussieby2016

MissionAus_2016 said:


> I think the simple logic.. More applicants mean more verifications


I don't agree somehow.....what verification would you require for a 7 year old kid....

The better documents you put in, the more chances of CO getting satisfied, the higher the chances of getting grant easily...that's the only crux....irrespective of applying alone, or with spouse, or spouse and children or an entire family......

(PN : I am a single applicant, its been more than 6 months since applying and I am still waiting for my grant)...


----------



## Moneyjheeta

CO asked me yesterday to submit PCC from right authority..they didn't accepted police station pcc
I want to ask whats the possibility that they have verified all other documents are correct and possibility that grant will be issued quickly after submitting PCC


Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sudhanshu2211

Moneyjheeta said:


> CO asked me yesterday to submit PCC from right authority..they didn't accepted police station pcc
> I want to ask whats the possibility that they have verified all other documents are correct and possibility that grant will be issued quickly after submitting PCC
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk




 we all can guess and answer this based on our perception or experience but there is no definite answer. It all depends on your case and how CO assess it. Ideally CO would have browsed through all documents before asking u for additional document.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

sudhanshu2211 said:


> we all can guess and answer this based on our perception or experience but there is no definite answer. It all depends on your case and how CO assess it. Ideally CO would have browsed through all documents before asking u for additional document.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmmn...right 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sarbjass

Moneyjheeta said:


> CO asked me yesterday to submit PCC from right authority..they didn't accepted police station pcc
> I want to ask whats the possibility that they have verified all other documents are correct and possibility that grant will be issued quickly after submitting PCC
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk



We can't say its true for grant but yes Possibility is there that CO may not asked for more document. CO has requested me for PC only as I have also submitted the PCC from local office. I am waiting since 15 march 16.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

Moneyjheeta said:


> CO asked me yesterday to submit PCC from right authority..they didn't accepted police station pcc
> I want to ask whats the possibility that they have verified all other documents are correct and possibility that grant will be issued quickly after submitting PCC
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


none can predict that as it is solely dependant on CO....people have been asked to submit some other documents also after submitting what was asked earlier....at the same time some who submitted the required documents got their grants as early as in a few days after submitting.....so just hope your luck is good and CO does not require any further documents.....all the best...


----------



## Moneyjheeta

May be all the grants slow or fast depend on anzsco code need in particular state at that time..so accordingly ppl with full documentation gets grant and others then wait for next turn.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravali

*Visa timeline does vary with number of applicants!*



Prash2533 said:


> One of my friends agent told him that visa grant time is also dependent on number of applicants in the application. Is it true?
> Sole applicant will get a quicker grant as compared to married < married with children < married with children and other dependents.


My husband called DIBP today and they told that since he has a dependent on his application processing time can take upto 6 months.  So whoever is applying with dependents do keep worst case as 6 months. Just my suggestion.


----------



## Tea&Coffee

No Grants at all......!!!


----------



## Tea&Coffee

Ravali said:


> My husband called DIBP today and they told that since he has a dependent on his application processing time can take upto 6 months.  So whoever is applying with dependents do keep worst case as 6 months. Just my suggestion.


Very sad!


----------



## Moneyjheeta

sarbjass said:


> We can't say its true for grant but yes Possibility is there that CO may not asked for more document. CO has requested me for PC only as I have also submitted the PCC from local office. I am waiting since 15 march 16.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What was pcc issue 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

Tea&Coffee said:


> No Grants at all......!!!


the gush of grants that early weeks of July had, the later weeks are turning out to be just the opposite (almost dry)...... god knows where our grants are stuck up and how much time will it take to reach us.....


----------



## yadavtinu

*queries*

I have a few queries; I hope all of you are more experienced than me in this immigration procedure. I am also in the same boat and started my journey in January 2016. 
First of all, I gave IELTS and my minimum score was 6.0 in writing. I am thinking to attend English test again to compete with better points. I am confused with PTE because I prepared for IELTS earlier and PTE is totally different, so looking a little bit difficult. I want to know, is it wiser to spend more money, if I score 60 points without 10 points of English proficiency. 
Secondly, I also want to know about invitations. Do they invite on particular dates or on any date? I mean to say that if current invitation date is 6th July and next round will be on 22nd July, then do they invite on 6th and 22nd only?
Finally, after getting an invitation will we get grant 100% if everything is perfect and genuine, for example, documents, health etc.

Thanks for your reading, support, and advice.


----------



## aussieby2016

yadavtinu said:


> I have a few queries; I hope all of you are more experienced than me in this immigration procedure. I am also in the same boat and started my journey in January 2016.
> First of all, I gave IELTS and my minimum score was 6.0 in writing. I am thinking to attend English test again to compete with better points. I am confused with PTE because I prepared for IELTS earlier and PTE is totally different, so looking a little bit difficult. I want to know, is it wiser to spend more money, if I score 60 points without 10 points of English proficiency.
> Secondly, I also want to know about invitations. Do they invite on particular dates or on any date? I mean to say that if current invitation date is 6th July and next round will be on 22nd July, then do they invite on 6th and 22nd only?
> Finally, after getting an invitation will we get grant 100% if everything is perfect and genuine, for example, documents, health etc.
> 
> Thanks for your reading, support, and advice.


if you can accumulate 60 points without taking points from IELTS score, then its perfectly fine....but do keep in mind your ANZCO...if there is stiff competition then you might need more points to get an early invitation before the quota fills up... PTE is different but as said by many users is relatively easier than IELTS....rest is all up to you to decide whether to take any or not and if to take , then which one....

Invitations are specifically sent on the dates mentioned in skillselect website...you need to submit your EOI before 12AM AEST of the invitation day to be eligible for invitation....

if all your documents are genuine and you get your health clearance, then grants are for sure to come....(though it may take time on case to case basis)....

ALL THE BEST!!


----------



## Deeps2016

Ravali said:


> My husband called DIBP today and they told that since he has a dependent on his application processing time can take upto 6 months.  So whoever is applying with dependents do keep worst case as 6 months. Just my suggestion.




Please Share your timeline ....


----------



## Ravali

Deeps2016 said:


> Please Share your timeline ....


Please find my timeline below:
Please note that my husband is thee primary applicant.

Occupation - 2334 Electronics Engineer 
EOI lodged - Feb 10th, 2016
ITA- 17th Feb
Application lodged - 26th Feb
Medicals and all Documents uploaded - 4th Mar
CO contact - 19th March (for form 1221, relationship evidence, Medicals for me due to some issue)
Documents uploaded - 14th Apr (Apart from my medicals)
Final medical clearance - 2nd June 
CO contact - 6th Jul (for form 815) and submitted same day
Grant - no idea. :|


----------



## MissionAus_2016

One grant reported in immitracker today - importantly grant has come in less than 30 days.. 

How comes such files gets processed so fast and other files take months :confused2::confused2:


----------



## chumashankar

aussieby2016 said:


> the gush of grants that early weeks of July had, the later weeks are turning out to be just the opposite (almost dry)...... god knows where our grants are stuck up and how much time will it take to reach us.....


I am not able to create signature , any body can help me.


----------



## Sush1

I think here the occupation code has played a role. The Occupation for the person is Electrician.



MissionAus_2016 said:


> One grant reported in immitracker today - importantly grant has come in less than 30 days..
> 
> How comes such files gets processed so fast and other files take months :confused2::confused2:


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Guys any idea whether a 3 years bachelors in information technology degree from Pakistani university would get positive assessment for any ict related occupation? and how many points would it be getting? any body been through a similar situation?


----------



## vampinnamaneni

Friends need some help

When i submitted my EOI I gave my Passport details as ID. But now I have changed address in my Passport and I got a new passport. Any idea how to update those details in my EOI?


----------



## goaustralianow

chumashankar said:


> I am not able to create signature , any body can help me.


On top click on "Quick Links" and under that click on "Edit Signature". There you can put in your signatures.


----------



## goaustralianow

*No Grants*

One Grant reported under 190 and 189 each.

God knows what has happened to DIBP officials? Looks like they all are on vaccation and enjoying Australian winters leaving all of us in dark :confused2:


----------



## chumashankar

goaustralianow said:


> On top click on "Quick Links" and under that click on "Edit Signature". There you can put in your signatures.


It was giving error previously, Now its working.


----------



## Tea&Coffee

Ravali said:


> Please find my timeline below:
> Please note that my husband is thee primary applicant.
> 
> Occupation - 2334 Electronics Engineer
> EOI lodged - Feb 10th, 2016
> ITA- 17th Feb
> Application lodged - 26th Feb
> Medicals and all Documents uploaded - 4th Mar
> CO contact - 19th March (for form 1221, relationship evidence, Medicals for me due to some issue)
> Documents uploaded - 14th Apr (Apart from my medicals)
> Final medical clearance - 2nd June
> CO contact - 6th Jul (for form 815) and submitted same day
> Grant - no idea. :|


You are contacted by Adelaide or Brisbane team? CO name indicated?


----------



## Tea&Coffee

chumashankar said:


> I am not able to create signature , any body can help me.


I liked your comment, hope you can now create your signature from QUICK LINKS>Edit Signature......


----------



## Sn_Rafi

I got that golden mail on 20th. Thank God and
Thanks for all for your support. I was just loosing all hopes. Waiting was killing me literally. But finally it happened. Feeling very happy now.

I have few queries to clarify. 
Can my husband travel without me?
Do we need to take out kids for first visit?

Please help me to answer these..


----------



## aussieby2016

Sn_Rafi said:


> I got that golden mail on 20th. Thank God and
> Thanks for all for your support. I was just loosing all hopes. Waiting was killing me literally. But finally it happened. Feeling very happy now.
> 
> I have few queries to clarify.
> Can my husband travel without me?
> Do we need to take out kids for first visit?
> 
> Please help me to answer these..


Congrats.....all who have been granted the visa need to travel once before the IED irrespective of together or singly.....


----------



## harinderjitf5

There is no need to make updation as there is no option for that according to me. Once you lodged visa you can upload new passport there. CO will update it. I did it same way as my passport wasreissue after visa lodge.


----------



## pre4189

experts please advice me..
AHC verified my current employment in april, after that i have resigned from my job in april itself, currently i am unemployed, after that AHC verified my previous employers also , will this 3 months of unemployment matter to dibp ???


----------



## aussieby2016

pre4189 said:


> experts please advice me..
> AHC verified my current employment in april, after that i have resigned from my job in april itself, currently i am unemployed, after that AHC verified my previous employers also , will this 3 months of unemployment matter to dibp ???


if all employers have been verified, then no need to worry.....sit back and relax and enjoy your vacation.....unless background verification is done in your case, your golden mail should arrive soon.....


----------



## vikaschandra

Sn_Rafi said:


> I got that golden mail on 20th. Thank God and
> Thanks for all for your support. I was just loosing all hopes. Waiting was killing me literally. But finally it happened. Feeling very happy now.
> 
> I have few queries to clarify.
> Can my husband travel without me?
> Do we need to take out kids for first visit?
> 
> Please help me to answer these..


Congratulations to you and your family. 

Check the VEVO if there are no conitions set on travel then secondary applicant travel ahead of the principal. 
IED has to be met by all who are included in the application


----------



## maglev

regarding form 80,

guys need ur advice plz , i filled form 80 and about education detaiils i listed primary, middle and high school . however after submitting i realized that i didnot mention my activities during gaps between schools which were national summer holidays, are we expected to mention what we were doing in summer between schools? more over , are we expected to list summer holidays after every year in each school as a gap and mention our activities for 12 summers since start of our education???? cuz if YES , that sounds really really hard


----------



## vikaschandra

maglev said:


> regarding form 80,
> 
> guys need ur advice plz , i filled form 80 and about education detaiils i listed primary, middle and high school . however after submitting i realized that i didnot mention my activities during gaps between schools which were national summer holidays, are we expected to mention what we were doing in summer between schools? more over , are we expected to list summer holidays after every year in each school as a gap and mention our activities for 12 summers since start of our education???? cuz if YES , that sounds really really hard


Not required at all.


----------



## kct22

Hi Seniors,

I have lodged visa on 19th April 2016 and CO made contact on 11th May asking for Medicals.
Its been more than 90 days after visa lodge. 

Can call DIAP or send an email asking for the update?

I have also changed my current job, Do I need to update the same?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## xmilanx

Hi guys,

question 18 of the form 80, is asking:

Have you traveled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?

My answer is YES. but the records and dates are in my previous passports which are expired and i don't have them now. 

what should i do in this case? 
I have attached a screen shot of the question page as well.

thanks


----------



## Ravali

Tea&Coffee said:


> You are contacted by Adelaide or Brisbane team? CO name indicated?


Brisbane team. Name was Cody. But the case officers keep differing.


----------



## vikaschandra

kct22 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have lodged visa on 19th April 2016 and CO made contact on 11th May asking for Medicals.
> Its been more than 90 days after visa lodge.
> 
> Can call DIAP or send an email asking for the update?
> 
> I have also changed my current job, Do I need to update the same?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You should inform DIBP using form 1022 - Notification Of Change in Circumstances about the change in your job. 

Yes you can call DIBP or email them.


----------



## Shaivi

Waiting for monday ...waiting for grant


----------



## Abhi6060

Shaivi said:


> Waiting for monday ...waiting for grant




Waiting for every next Monday with high hope of getting grant since March first week. Though I hope for Thursday, since I got my PTE result, ACS result, invitation, visa lodge and CO, Verification call on Thursday.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Abhi6060 said:


> Waiting for every next Monday with high hope of getting grant since March first week. Though I hope for Thursday, since I got my PTE result, ACS result, invitation, visa lodge and CO, Verification call on Thursday.




Everyone has his day.. Just that the day is yet to come for people like us.
I m even hopeful on Saturdays also as I have seen people getting visas on saturdays.


----------



## inquel112

Anyone found info on AFP clearance certificate validity period? It's not mentioned anywhere.

I got invited on 20th, submitted on 21st and the document date is 21st Jul 2015 (last year)

Edit: google has done it rofl - valid for 12 months.


----------



## MissNNN

EOI submitted on 29 June 2016. Invited 06 July 2016. Applied on 07 July 2016 and uploaded last documents on 22 July. 189 Visa granted on 23 July 2016. ENZO-- 272511. 60 points...


----------



## jahanzeb84

MissNNN said:


> EOI submitted on 29 June 2016. Invited 06 July 2016. Applied on 07 July 2016 and uploaded last documents on 22 July. 189 Visa granted on 23 July 2016. ENZO-- 272511. 60 points...


Congratulations  You were granted Visa on Saturday?


----------



## thehuskyone

MissNNN said:


> EOI submitted on 29 June 2016. Invited 06 July 2016. Applied on 07 July 2016 and uploaded last documents on 22 July. 189 Visa granted on 23 July 2016. ENZO-- 272511. 60 points...


What time of the day did your grant email arrive?

Sent from Oneplus One


----------



## MissNNN

Thank you. 01h32 am
South African time


----------



## drnaveedaslam

*EOI result for 20/07/16 round*

Hi all,

Has anyone got the result of EOI submitted for the invitation round of 20/07/16? I applied for EOI in the morning of 20th. What is the visa date of effect or cut of values for 60 points please? Website has not been updated till now. Thanks, Naveed


----------



## sandhyas

*Migration to Oz*

Hi All..

I have been waiting since May 19th to get an invitation. The profile i have selected is System Analyst. 

Job- System Analyst
Points :60
Lodged date : 19th May

Can someone guide me by when i will be receiving an invite and what are my chances.

Also, can someone share with me the excel where i can calculate as well

Thanks,
Sandy


----------



## sandhyas

drnaveedaslam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone got the result of EOI submitted for the invitation round of 20/07/16? I applied for EOI in the morning of 20th. What is the visa date of effect or cut of values for 60 points please? Website has not been updated till now. Thanks, Naveed


Hi All..

I have been waiting since May 19th to get an invitation. The profile i have selected is System Analyst. 

Job- System Analyst
Points :60
Lodged date : 19th May

Can someone guide me by when i will be receiving an invite and what are my chances.

Also, can someone share with me the excel where i can calculate as well

Thanks,
Sandy


----------



## raman123456

Industrial Engineer || 60 points || 233511 

25-09-2015 || EOI Submitted (189)
22-11-2015 || EOI Invite 
17-01-2016 || Visa Lodge
05-02-2016 || CO Contact Additional Documents Required
11-02-2016 || Additional Document Submitted
08-06-2016 || CALLED DIBP FOR APPLICATION STATUS.. BUT THEY JUST SAY IT IS IN-PROCESS AND WILL RESULTED SOON BY CO

contacted employers (past and current), But no employment verification done

05-07-2016 || Again called DIBP , the operator said " No more documents required. If assessor need any doc , then they will contact you. The process of application is running behind. You may got result in the end of this month" 

23-07-2016 || STILL WAITING ...............................


IS IT A POSITIVE SIGN . 

KINDLY GUIDE .............???


----------



## jahanzeb84

raman123456 said:


> Industrial Engineer || 60 points || 233511
> 
> 25-09-2015 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 22-11-2015 || EOI Invite
> 17-01-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 05-02-2016 || CO Contact Additional Documents Required
> 11-02-2016 || Additional Document Submitted
> 08-06-2016 || CALLED DIBP FOR APPLICATION STATUS.. BUT THEY JUST SAY IT IS IN-PROCESS AND WILL RESULTED SOON BY CO
> 
> contacted employers (past and current), But no employment verification done
> 
> 05-07-2016 || Again called DIBP , the operator said " No more documents required. If assessor need any doc , then they will contact you. The process of application is running behind. You may got result in the end of this month"
> 
> 23-07-2016 || STILL WAITING ...............................
> 
> 
> IS IT A POSITIVE SIGN .
> 
> KINDLY GUIDE .............???


What additional documents were requested by your CO on 05-02-2016?


----------



## RajeevAus

sandhyas said:


> Hi All..
> 
> I have been waiting since May 19th to get an invitation. The profile i have selected is System Analyst.
> 
> Job- System Analyst
> Points :60
> Lodged date : 19th May
> 
> Can someone guide me by when i will be receiving an invite and what are my chances.
> 
> Also, can someone share with me the excel where i can calculate as well
> 
> Thanks,
> Sandy


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit#gid=0


----------



## raman123456

jahanzeb84 said:


> What additional documents were requested by your CO on 05-02-2016?


For Primary Applicant (Me)
- Evidence of competent English - send your pte score to dibp - see attachment

For Dependent (My Mother)
- Evidence of dependent relative relationship - more evidence required
- Evidence of functional English
- Sign a health undertaking 

Nw Till Date , status shows " Assessment in Progress"


----------



## sadream

pre4189 said:


> experts please advice me..
> AHC verified my current employment in april, after that i have resigned from my job in april itself, currently i am unemployed, after that AHC verified my previous employers also , will this 3 months of unemployment matter to dibp ???


Hi Buddy no need to worry is just waiting for you. 

Wanted to ask few details trying to figure out how the verification works. 

Did got submit statutory declaration for any of your employment specially previous one? 

If yes did they call up the person mentioned or did they contact the HR of your previous employment? 

If you could answer would be very helpful 

Thanks and all the best 



Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandhyas

Can someone guide me on my status as well.

Thanks


----------



## kawal_547

sandhyas said:


> Can someone guide me on my status as well.
> 
> Thanks


Kindly paste your timeline.

Unable to view via mobile mode.

However status update is a million dollar question to answer.

Everyone out here is looking out for the same.

All the best.


----------



## raman123456

jahanzeb84 said:


> What additional documents were requested by your CO on 05-02-2016?


For Primary Applicant (Me)
- Evidence of competent English - send your pte score to dibp - see attachment

For Dependent (My Mother)
- Evidence of dependent relative relationship - more evidence required
- Evidence of functional English
- Sign a health undertaking 

Nw Till Date , status shows " Assessment in Progress"


----------



## mekabubu

hello,

I was confused about something and i hope you ppl can help. I planned on taking medical before filing for visa and i created my health declrations application. But later i was unable to take the exam because of some issues. I filed my visa application and then had my medical exam done. Should i delete my health declarations or should i leave it there? i am asking because all the medical exam questions were asked when i opened health declaration and i am unsure if deleting it would cause a problem. 

When i had my exam, the people at the center told me that my HAP id is not opening. the medical for my wife was also done. I can see on the visa application that her medical exam is not required but mine is still required. Is this related to the above problem..

your help is appreciated.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

MissNNN said:


> EOI submitted on 29 June 2016. Invited 06 July 2016. Applied on 07 July 2016 and uploaded last documents on 22 July. 189 Visa granted on 23 July 2016. ENZO-- 272511. 60 points...


Many Congratulations..

This means DIBP is still working on Saturdays.. till they clear the backlog I believe


----------



## Pippalou

Hi everyone currently doing visa 189 application and stuck on the previous country of residence question!! We are from the UK and have been living in Australia for the past year so does the usual country of residence now mean Aus and I have to add in addresses for England or does it mean any other country other than Australia or UK in which case we haven't? Thanks


----------



## raman123456

Industrial Engineer || 60 points || 233511 

25-09-2015 || EOI Submitted (189)
22-11-2015 || EOI Invite 
17-01-2016 || Visa Lodge
05-02-2016 || CO Contact Additional Documents Required
11-02-2016 || Additional Document Submitted
08-06-2016 || CALLED DIBP FOR APPLICATION STATUS.. BUT THEY JUST SAY IT IS IN-PROCESS AND WILL RESULTED SOON BY CO

contacted employers (past and current), But no employment verification done

05-07-2016 || Again called DIBP , the operator said " No more documents required. If assessor need any doc , then they will contact you. The process of application is running behind. You may got result in the end of this month" 

23-07-2016 || STILL WAITING ...............................


IS IT A POSITIVE SIGN . 

KINDLY GUIDE .............???


----------



## pre4189

sadream said:


> Hi Buddy no need to worry is just waiting for you.
> 
> Wanted to ask few details trying to figure out how the verification works.
> 
> Did got submit statutory declaration for any of your employment specially previous one?
> 
> If yes did they call up the person mentioned or did they contact the HR of your previous employment?
> 
> If you could answer would be very helpful
> 
> Thanks and all the best
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


i prepared affidavit stating my roles and responsibilities , my current HR had a call from AHC , asked my details, talked with my supervisor asking roles and resp.
2nd employer had both call and mail , call to HR and mail to manager
1st emp. HR had mail, they didnt disclose the details


----------



## sadream

pre4189 said:


> i prepared affidavit stating my roles and responsibilities , my current HR had a call from AHC , asked my details, talked with my supervisor asking roles and resp.
> 2nd employer had both call and mail , call to HR and mail to manager
> 1st emp. HR had mail, they didnt disclose the details


Oh OK thanks for sharing. All the best may you get the grant email soon.. 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## chopsumbongw

Hey All,

It can be so frustrating to keep waiting without any indication of a timeline, hoping that one fine day you receive the Golden Email. 

It would be so much better if I could just forget about the grant email and move on with my day. But i find myself on this forum almost 3 times a day. And about the same on myimmitracker, not sure if it gives me hope or if its just to know that DIBP is still active.

Have a great weekend. Will be back on monday.


----------



## zeeshan355

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Many Congratulations..
> 
> This means DIBP is still working on Saturdays.. till they clear the backlog I believe


This is fraud news.....
I m sorry but this person is lying.
:spit::spit::spit::spit:4


----------



## vikaschandra

zeeshan355 said:


> This is fraud news.....
> I m sorry but this person is lying.
> :spit::spit::spit::spit:4


Grants do come on Saturdays as well though it comes once in a blue moon not always


----------



## xmilanx

Hi guys, I submitted my visa application for 189. I was about to start my PCC and My Health Declarations (medical). I checked immigration website related to health declaration and found the provided information somehow confusing. So i don't know if i should do the test or i wait for CO Contact. i attached a screen shot of the immigration website for your reference which i clouded the confusing info. 

please refer to the attachement and advice if i should do the medical or wait for the CO contact ?
Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

xmilanx said:


> Hi guys, I submitted my visa application for 189. I was about to start my PCC and My Health Declarations (medical). I checked immigration website related to health declaration and found the provided information somehow confusing. So i don't know if i should do the test or i wait for CO Contact. i attached a screen shot of the immigration website for your reference which i clouded the confusing info.
> 
> please refer to the attachement and advice if i should do the medical or wait for the CO contact ?
> Thanks


Are you able to see Organise Health Examination under each applicant if yes then use that to generate the HAP ID which would be used to go for medicals.


----------



## jairichi

Pippalou said:


> Hi everyone currently doing visa 189 application and stuck on the previous country of residence question!! We are from the UK and have been living in Australia for the past year so does the usual country of residence now mean Aus and I have to add in addresses for England or does it mean any other country other than Australia or UK in which case we haven't? Thanks


Yes, your usual country of residence now is Australia. Any travel and residence outside Australia has to be documented.


----------



## jairichi

mekabubu said:


> hello,
> 
> I was confused about something and i hope you ppl can help. I planned on taking medical before filing for visa and i created my health declrations application. But later i was unable to take the exam because of some issues. I filed my visa application and then had my medical exam done. Should i delete my health declarations or should i leave it there? i am asking because all the medical exam questions were asked when i opened health declaration and i am unsure if deleting it would cause a problem.
> 
> When i had my exam, the people at the center told me that my HAP id is not opening. the medical for my wife was also done. I can see on the visa application that her medical exam is not required but mine is still required. Is this related to the above problem..
> 
> your help is appreciated.


We did the same thing. First decided to for medicals before lodging visa application and took 'my health declarations' route. After filling my health declarations forms we decided to lodge our visa application. The HAP ID created through 'my health declarations' got automatically linked to our visa application.


----------



## jairichi

drnaveedaslam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone got the result of EOI submitted for the invitation round of 20/07/16? I applied for EOI in the morning of 20th. What is the visa date of effect or cut of values for 60 points please? Website has not been updated till now. Thanks, Naveed


Depends on your ANZSCO code. Look at myimmitracker.com to get a rough idea.


----------



## jairichi

xmilanx said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> question 18 of the form 80, is asking:
> 
> Have you traveled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?
> 
> My answer is YES. but the records and dates are in my previous passports which are expired and i don't have them now.
> 
> what should i do in this case?
> I have attached a screen shot of the question page as well.
> 
> thanks


How is it possible that you do not have your old passport. Normally when a passport is renewed it is stamped 'canceled' in old passport and returned to applicants. Isn't that so for you?


----------



## jairichi

pre4189 said:


> experts please advice me..
> AHC verified my current employment in april, after that i have resigned from my job in april itself, currently i am unemployed, after that AHC verified my previous employers also , will this 3 months of unemployment matter to dibp ???


You need to inform DIBP about this change in circumstances i.e. unemployed using appropriate forms


----------



## jairichi

Ravali said:


> My husband called DIBP today and they told that since he has a dependent on his application processing time can take upto 6 months.  So whoever is applying with dependents do keep worst case as 6 months. Just my suggestion.


I believe what you meant as dependent is anyone other than spouse and child.


----------



## maglev

guys , in the request of form 80 , its writted to add primary , secondary and tertiary education . However between those schools there are 3-4 months of summer vacations which are apparent in my education time line , what should i say about those holidays??? or is it logically understood??


----------



## Meissam

maglev said:


> guys , in the request of form 80 , its writted to add primary , secondary and tertiary education . However between those schools there are 3-4 months of summer vacations which are apparent in my education time line , what should i say about those holidays??? or is it logically understood??




I don't see any anywhere in form 80 requesting for primary and secondary education. Details of tertiary education is requested only. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramani127

chopsumbongw said:


> Hey All,
> 
> It can be so frustrating to keep waiting without any indication of a timeline, hoping that one fine day you receive the Golden Email.
> 
> It would be so much better if I could just forget about the grant email and move on with my day. But i find myself on this forum almost 3 times a day. And about the same on myimmitracker, not sure if it gives me hope or if its just to know that DIBP is still active.
> 
> Have a great weekend. Will be back on monday.


Hi,

If the CO asks for any document, this delays the process. Best would have been a direct grant. For me too, it took time but eventually i got the Golden email. for me i had to wait about 5 and a half months after applying for visa. I know how frustrating, the wait is. You will get it soon..

Best of luck


----------



## maglev

Meissam said:


> I don't see any anywhere in form 80 requesting for primary and secondary education. Details of tertiary education is requested only.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it was requested in the email sent by the case officer


----------



## kawal_547

zeeshan355 said:


> This is fraud news.....
> I m sorry but this person is lying.
> :spit::spit::spit::spit:4


One of my friend got grant today

I got my first CO mail on Saturday.


----------



## kamalendra

waiting period completed 4 months,,, nothing happened till date,,,


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Grants are diminishing and even this thread also..

As today I did not find this thread in the list on first page.. it was on second.


----------



## gsaeed2001

I applied for visa 189 and lodge my application 23 May 2015 .i am waiting until now. Anybody have information about security check and how long is take time?
At the moment 14 months that I am waiting and my medical will expired next week 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasmin FR

gsaeed2001 said:


> I applied for visa 189 and lodge my application 23 May 2015 .i am waiting until now. Anybody have information about security check and how long is take time?
> At the moment 14 months that I am waiting and my medical will expired next week
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your case officer is from Brisbane or Adelaide?


----------



## PeterRabbit

Hi All, 

I have a query about PCC, I have apply 485 visa before, so when I apply 189 visa should I get new PCC from my home country? or I can used the old PCC from my home country which is expired about 2 years ago..

Many thanksss in advance for replying


----------



## zeeshan355

gsaeed2001 said:


> I applied for visa 189 and lodge my application 23 May 2015 .i am waiting until now. Anybody have information about security check and how long is take time?
> At the moment 14 months that I am waiting and my medical will expired next week
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sad to hear that u have been waiting for a very long time, appreciate your patience...
MAY be due to unrest and security concerns in your country, its taking long time.
try calling DIBP on regular basis... is not a normal case for u, best of luck...


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Guys any idea whether a 3 years bachelors in information technology degree from Pakistani university would get positive assessment for any ict related occupation? and how many points would it be getting? any body been through a similar situation?


Would anyone please answer this


----------



## imtisal

*spouse english language*

dear friends
all my visa requirements are completed for 189. now after final checklist they email me about my wife ielts result. since she is unable to appear in ielts therefore i requested for vac fee. it has been one week and still no fee slip emailed by immigration department to me. so my question is
how much time do they take for the issuance of vac fee slip. and how much time it will take for the visa to be granted after i submit the vac fee.

Regards


----------



## andreyx108b

zeeshan355 said:


> This is fraud news.....
> 
> I m sorry but this person is lying.
> 
> :spit::spit::spit::spit:4




Tyey do work on Saturdays. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozpunjabi

Guys can you please throw some light on cases where employment points are not claimed by the applicant?? any instances of experience documents asked by CO despite 0 points fror experience??


----------



## jairichi

PeterRabbit said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query about PCC, I have apply 485 visa before, so when I apply 189 visa should I get new PCC from my home country? or I can used the old PCC from my home country which is expired about 2 years ago..
> 
> Many thanksss in advance for replying


Unfortunately you need new one.


----------



## jairichi

imtisal said:


> dear friends
> all my visa requirements are completed for 189. now after final checklist they email me about my wife ielts result. since she is unable to appear in ielts therefore i requested for vac fee. it has been one week and still no fee slip emailed by immigration department to me. so my question is
> how much time do they take for the issuance of vac fee slip. and how much time it will take for the visa to be granted after i submit the vac fee.
> 
> Regards


CO will revisit your application after 28 days or more. If you are lucky you might get a response before that.


----------



## kaju

andreyx108b said:


> Tyey do work on Saturdays.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They may work overtime on weekday evenings and some Saturdays occasionally, sometimes just for that one day, for a few or even several weeks in a row according to need, even Sunday is possible although extremely rare. It can be almost constant for many weeks, or quite irregular, or even non-existent, and then change, (and then change back again, etc) according to priorities and needs.

But regular overtime work on Saturdays is not usual or common, even though it may occur sometimes for several weeks in a row (or not!) and will normally depend on workload and funding.

The standard hours 
of duty are:
8.30am to 12.30pm and 1.30pm to 
5.00pm, Monday to Friday, or 

8.00am to 12.00pm and 1.00pm to 4.
30pm, Monday to Friday in the 
Northern Territory 

Generally, public contact hours are 9 am to 4 pm Monday to Friday.

However, Flextime means that in some cases some staff may commence their weekday work as early as 7am, and others may work as late as 7pm, with their managers' approval.


----------



## PeterRabbit

Thanksss Jairichi....


----------



## sol79

zeeshan355 said:


> This is fraud news.....
> I m sorry but this person is lying.
> :spit::spit::spit::spit:4


DIBP staff sometimes work overtime. Depends on budget allocations, etc.


----------



## agokarn

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Would anyone please answer this


I think its more about what is your profession than which degree. 

If you are a BA and u have a IT related degree then AS will deduct less from the experience. The skill assessment is not as per individual convenience but valid and relevent experience for that skill code.


----------



## rambol

I am recieving this message when I am trying to open my View application mailbox.


View application mailbox
help
The applicant has not agreed to receive electronic correspondence for this application.
Note: Electronic correspondence for this application is sent only if the applicant agreed to communicate via email in the application.
No correspondence is available for the selected application.

Can any one tell me how to activate electronic communication after 189 visa application submission?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys, if i submit sd for work history , will dibp call the person mention in the sd or will pthey contact hr

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## MissionAus_2016

One more question what is the maximum time 189 visa can take to process??


----------



## andreyx108b

kaju said:


> They may work overtime on some Saturdays occasionally, sometimes just for that one day, for a few or even several weeks in a row according to need, even Sunday is possible although extremely rare. It can be almost constant for many weeks, or quite irregular, or even non-existent, and then change, (and then change back again, etc) according to priorities and needs.
> 
> But regular overtime work on Saturdays is not usual or common, even though it may occur sometimes for several weeks in a row (or not!) and will normally depend on workload and funding.
> 
> The standard hours
> of duty are:
> 8.30am to 12.30pm and 1.30pm to
> 5.00pm, Monday to Friday, or
> 
> 8.00am to 12.00pm and 1.00pm to 4.
> 30pm, Monday to Friday in the
> Northern Territory
> 
> Generally, public contact hours are 9 am to 4 pm Monday to Friday.
> 
> However, Flextime means that in some cases some staff may commence their weekday work as early as 7am, and others may work as late as 7pm, with their managers' approval.




Thanks so much Kaju for clarifying - really appreciate it. I actually meant to say "they work on Saturdays sometimes" but missed "sometimes" while typing - my bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inspiration

Dear All,

I am travelling for a week out of the country from where I have applied from and still waiting for the golden email.

Am I required to inform DIBP about this ?

In near future, I may have to travel again. Do I have to update the details everytime ? 

Thanks


----------



## jairichi

Inspiration said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am travelling for a week out of the country from where I have applied from and still waiting for the golden email.
> 
> Am I required to inform DIBP about this ?
> 
> In near future, I may have to travel again. Do I have to update the details everytime ?
> 
> Thanks


Any change in circumstances has to be intimated to DIBP.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

You definitely need to procure a new PCC..





PeterRabbit said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query about PCC, I have apply 485 visa before, so when I apply 189 visa should I get new PCC from my home country? or I can used the old PCC from my home country which is expired about 2 years ago..
> 
> Many thanksss in advance for replying


----------



## Prash2533

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys, if i submit sd for work history , will dibp call the person mention in the sd or will pthey contact hr
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk



They can contact either of two or both. Its at their discretion.


----------



## Prash2533

imtisal said:


> dear friends
> all my visa requirements are completed for 189. now after final checklist they email me about my wife ielts result. since she is unable to appear in ielts therefore i requested for vac fee. it has been one week and still no fee slip emailed by immigration department to me. so my question is
> how much time do they take for the issuance of vac fee slip. and how much time it will take for the visa to be granted after i submit the vac fee.
> 
> Regards


Please share your timelines. I am also in same boat. CO has asked for spouse functional english proof amd replied back with intent to pay VAC2. Haven't heard back anything. Ususally they send the invoice when your case is almost nearly finalization.

Didnt undetstamd what do you mean by 'all my visa requirements are completed for 189"


----------



## aimaustralia

I have paid VAC2 , should I email CO to let him know that I have paid it or it would be updated on their system automatically. If yes , then what should I write to CO ?


----------



## Vinay123

I came to know that there is huge backlog for Skillset 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer and there is delay of around 6 months (from the time of application is lodged) for getting the Visa for same. Is that true?


----------



## engradnan2828

zeeshan355 said:


> sad to hear that u have been waiting for a very long time, appreciate your patience...
> MAY be due to unrest and security concerns in your country, its taking long time.
> try calling DIBP on regular basis... is not a normal case for u, best of luck...


What about other Iranian applicants? 
Do they have the same waiting trend or there is something special about you?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy1108

Hi Guys, I have submitted an EOI for accountant general on 18th July with 75 points. How long do you think I will need to wait to get the invitation?


----------



## Vinay123

Roy1108 said:


> Hi Guys, I have submitted an EOI for accountant general on 18th July with 75 points. How long do you think I will need to wait to get the invitation?


It totally depends upon the skillset you have selected. You can check Immitracker to get a better picture.


----------



## Vinay123

Roy1108 said:


> I have submitted expression of interest for accountant general. What is immitracker?


Following is link for Immitracker. 

https://myimmitracker.com/en/analytics


----------



## sol79

Roy1108 said:


> Hi Guys, I have submitted an EOI for accountant general on 18th July with 75 points. How long do you think I will need to wait to get the invitation?


Invitations are issued twice a month. Check the SkillSelect portal for the dates. If you have 60 points or more, you'll get an invitation in the next round if your profession is not prorated.

If your profession is pro-rated (large number of applicants), invitations are issued to those who have more points. Other applicants (60 pts rmore) are considered based on submission dates.

SkillSelect publishes the stats on invitations on their portal. Use that, instead of myimmitracker. Here are the latest stats.


----------



## coolrc_04

I have been reading about VAC fee submission on this thread alot. Can someone please explain why is it required to proof spouse functional english? Thanks in advance


----------



## aussieby2016

coolrc_04 said:


> I have been reading about VAC fee submission on this thread alot. Can someone please explain why is it required to proof spouse functional english? Thanks in advance


DIBP says the following

"Evidence of English language ability – dependent applicant(s)

Evidence of Functional English for each dependent applicant who is 18 years or older at the time this application is lodged. Evidence of Functional English can be provided up until the time the application is decided. 

If you will not be providing evidence a dependent applicant has Functional English, you should advise that you will pay the second instalment of the visa application charge. This charge will be requested when required by the processing office."

its basically an amount that you pay for your dependant relatives English requirements which could not be met via any English tests or certificates from college etc.....


----------



## chumashankar

Any body with ANZSCO: 2335 and still waiting for Invitation. Please reply.


----------



## aussieby2016

chumashankar said:


> Any body with ANZSCO: 2335 and still waiting for Invitation. Please reply.


dude this forum is for people who have got invitation and are under the process of grant.... so you wont find many/any answers to your question....


----------



## icandoit124

I just submitted my acs. My friend submitted last week and she got today 

It was also in a week's time. 

Hoping to get in a week


----------



## Shaivi

Grant????


----------



## Sush1

Only One Grant Reported today as per Immitracker.

Regards


----------



## M R

*The man with golden email *

Hi Mates, 

Glad to share that I have received the golden email today for My wife ,Kid & myself. 

I would like to thank you all the wonderful people helping each other and wish luck to all waiting for their grants.

Just to share that I received a call from AHC, on 14th of this month,for employment verification. The lady interviewed me for about 30 minutes , probing if I were doing what I had mentioned in my Job duty letters.To me she did not seem subject expert but looked as if she had done good homework or had google opened in front of her while talking. 

I wish all the very best to everyone !

Regards,MR


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations Man.
Hope to get mine soon.



M R said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Glad to share that I have received the golden email today for My wife ,Kid & myself.
> 
> I would like to thank you all the wonderful people helping each other and wish luck to all waiting for their grants.
> 
> Just to share that I received a call from AHC, on 14th of this month,for employment verification. The lady interviewed me for about 30 minutes , probing if I were doing what I had mentioned in my Job duty letters.To me she did not seem subject expert but looked as if she had done good homework or had google opened in front of her while talking.
> 
> I wish all the very best to everyone !
> 
> Regards,MR


----------



## raman123456

Industrial Engineer || 60 points || 233511 

25-09-2015 || EOI Submitted (189)
22-11-2015 || EOI Invite 
17-01-2016 || Visa Lodge
05-02-2016 || CO Contact Additional Documents Required
11-02-2016 || Additional Document Submitted
08-06-2016 || CALLED DIBP FOR APPLICATION STATUS.. BUT THEY JUST SAY IT IS IN-PROCESS AND WILL RESULTED SOON BY CO

contacted employers (past and current), But no employment verification done

05-07-2016 || Again called DIBP , the operator said " No more documents required. If assessor need any doc , then they will contact you. The process of application is running behind. You may got result in the end of this month" 

23-07-2016 || STILL WAITING ...............................


IS IT A POSITIVE SIGN . 

KINDLY GUIDE .............???


----------



## Shaivi

One grant noted on my immitracker


----------



## harinderjitf5

I have seen people are talking about immi commencement email. In my case I got GSM Allocation email. is it normal in my case ?


----------



## Manjil

Hello,
Visa lodge 14 Feb 2016. Employment verification from AHC 25 May 2016. No updates after that. Anyone else waiting grant after verification?


----------



## jahanzeb84

harinderjitf5 said:


> I have seen people are talking about immi commencement email. In my case I got GSM Allocation email. is it normal in my case ?


When did you receive the GSM Allocation email? Also, is the GSM Allocation email from Adelaide? Or Brisbane?


----------



## Shaivi

Manjil said:


> Hello,
> Visa lodge 14 Feb 2016. Employment verification from AHC 25 May 2016. No updates after that. Anyone else waiting grant after verification?


Visa lodge 18/4/2016
Employment verification :22/6/16
Grant :God knows


----------



## samsonk76

Yes same here
Visa Lodged 17 Feb 2016
AHC Delhi verification 20 May 2016
No updates after that, no grant..


----------



## ausilover

Vinay123 said:


> I came to know that there is huge backlog for Skillset 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer and there is delay of around 6 months (from the time of application is lodged) for getting the Visa for same. Is that true?


Yes, that is true. Check my timeline.


----------



## harinderjitf5

I got email on 13 June from Adelaide team.


----------



## albizcorner

ausilover said:


> Yes, that is true. Check my timeline.


My friend got grant today. He lodged in MAY(263111)


----------



## Tea&Coffee

Manjil said:


> Hello,
> Visa lodge 14 Feb 2016. Employment verification from AHC 25 May 2016. No updates after that. Anyone else waiting grant after verification?


what is your timeline ANZSCO?


----------



## jahanzeb84

harinderjitf5 said:


> I got email on 13 June from Adelaide team.


The immi assessment commence email is not received by all of the applicants. Some Case Officer tend to send the commencement email. 

Though it has been seen that guys who got the commencement email tend to receive the grant faster, but yes this doesn't mean that their Case officer's might not contact them again. If anything is missing, CO will come back asking for it, and if all evidences are in place then direct grant it would be.

Just pray our cases are decided soon


----------



## web83

albizcorner said:


> My friend got grant today. He lodged in MAY(263111)


please can u tell his points and country 


Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## sridevimca20022

Shaivi said:


> Visa lodge 18/4/2016
> Employment verification :22/6/16
> Grant :God knows




Visa Lodge : 3rd March
Verification : 14th June
Grant : Waiting


----------



## Shaivi

albizcorner said:


> ausilover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is true. Check my timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> My friend got grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He lodged in MAY(263111)
Click to expand...

Congrats to your friend ..can u share his timeline


----------



## aussieby2016

187 days and counting.....the sinusoidal wave of belief of getting the grant and despair of not getting it everyday is making my life horribly black and white.....god knows when will it get coloured.....


----------



## sudhanshu2211

M R said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to share that I have received the golden email today for My wife ,Kid & myself.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to thank you all the wonderful people helping each other and wish luck to all waiting for their grants.
> 
> 
> 
> Just to share that I received a call from AHC, on 14th of this month,for employment verification. The lady interviewed me for about 30 minutes , probing if I were doing what I had mentioned in my Job duty letters.To me she did not seem subject expert but looked as if she had done good homework or had google opened in front of her while talking.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish all the very best to everyone !
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,MR




Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## albizcorner

web83 said:


> please can u tell his points and country
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


65 points and onshore applicant


----------



## anandacharya

*How to update DIBP about change in referal manager contact details*

Hi Friends,

My 189 visa application is under assessment. I have submitted a work experience affidavit referred by my manager for my roles and responsibilities. 

Now the issue is that my manager has moved to UK, and he cannot be contacted in his India mobile number that I have mentioned in the affidavit.

So how can I update DIBP about change in contact number of my referral manager, in case they want to call him for my employment verification?

Anyone faced such situation?

Thanks,
Anand


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

raman123456 said:


> Industrial Engineer || 60 points || 233511
> 
> 25-09-2015 || EOI Submitted (189)
> 22-11-2015 || EOI Invite
> 17-01-2016 || Visa Lodge
> 05-02-2016 || CO Contact Additional Documents Required
> 11-02-2016 || Additional Document Submitted
> 08-06-2016 || CALLED DIBP FOR APPLICATION STATUS.. BUT THEY JUST SAY IT IS IN-PROCESS AND WILL RESULTED SOON BY CO
> 
> contacted employers (past and current), But no employment verification done
> 
> 05-07-2016 || Again called DIBP , the operator said " No more documents required. If assessor need any doc , then they will contact you. The process of application is running behind. You may got result in the end of this month"
> 
> 23-07-2016 || STILL WAITING ...............................
> 
> 
> IS IT A POSITIVE SIGN .
> 
> KINDLY GUIDE .............???



Hi Raman,
Be patient and wait till month end as mentioned by them.


----------



## goaustralianow

On forum and immitracker, i have seen people getting grant in 15 days and some waiting for more than 6 months or may be more.

I know though there is no trend as in how DIBP send the invites or process the applications. But still I want to ask a questions out of my academic interest.

I have filled applications with 3 dependents (my wife and 2 kids).

Is it reported on this forum or anywhere else that application with dependents gets visa in say less than 60 days? Or is there a trend that applications with dependents takes more than 6 months to get a grant?

P.S. - I know of people who are single applicant and waiting for more than 6 months for grant. But i want to hear from people who had dependents in there applications and got there grant in small time frame.


----------



## Manjil

tea&coffee said:


> what is your timeline anzsco?


anzsco233211


----------



## tarun_87

Roy1108 said:


> Hi Guys, I have submitted an EOI for accountant general on 18th July with 75 points. How long do you think I will need to wait to get the invitation?


In the next upcomimg round most probably.


----------



## kamalendra

Manjil said:


> Hello,
> Visa lodge 14 Feb 2016. Employment verification from AHC 25 May 2016. No updates after that. Anyone else waiting grant after verification?





Manjil said:


> anzsco233211


hey manjil,,, are u civil Engineer in Nepal? i wanted to know how does the verification happens in ur case? and to which CO team, ur case has been assigned to??? in my case i lodged almost afterr a month than urs, and no movement is seen in my case.


----------



## agokarn

One member RPL on immitracker got direct grant today. Lodged on 06/07 for software engineer. He's in touch on Watsapp so found out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12

what is a direct grant by the way?


----------



## aussieby2016

ronkar12 said:


> what is a direct grant by the way?


a grant in which CO does not request any further documents after the case is picked up and the ones submitted are found to be sufficient to satisfy him....


----------



## agokarn

ronkar12 said:


> what is a direct grant by the way?




It's when all docs are uploaded at lodgement including Form 80 and 1221. It's called decision ready application. In such cases, if the case officer is happy with documents provided then he may grant visa directly. 
That's a direct grant. In such situations the application moves from 'received' to finalised


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tusharmodgil

Hello guys,
I have submitted my EOI on 21-jun-2016 with 60 points and ANZ CODE- 261313.
By when I can expect to receive an invitation?
Also , is it advantageous to apply for PCC and health examinations in advance or shall I wait till invitation is sent?


----------



## yadavtinu

*Invitation round*

It's 25th July today, however, skillselect site is still showing 6th July as a current invitation round.
Any idea, when they're going to start 20th July invitation round?


----------



## aussieby2016

yadavtinu said:


> It's 25th July today, however, skillselect site is still showing 6th July as a current invitation round.
> Any idea, when they're going to start 20th July invitation round?


those who had to be invited have been invited by skillselect on 20th July itself......the details of the people who have been invited and the total numbers from each ANZCO shall be reflected in skillselect in some days.....


----------



## Moneyjheeta

CO requested me to submit PCC from right authority( means passport office, i submitted from police station), I went for PCC , people in passport office said to renew passport as marital status has changed and also address changed, so when you'll get new passport and then get PCC on same day or either way also PCC will take same time. So i have taken appointment for renew passport because validity left is 11 months.
Now my question is:-
1. should i inform CO right now by mail, that i want to extend date of submission as passport will take 25 days or more as they said, but i am left with 24 days?
2. should i inform CO in last dates and wait for passport, in any case it might arrive early?
3. how far is date extended in case requested to extend? next 28 days?

PLEASE GUIDE.
Thanks
Gurminder Singh


----------



## ronkar12

Hey guys,
I applied for EA assessment (CDR+RSA) last Thursday (21st July). I went for the fast track option.
I checked a while ago and it says 'Queued for Assessment'. 
About the documents I submitted, I missed to upload the government issued document (form16, PF statement). So mad at me but no use in regretting. 
Shall I wait till the status changes to 'Assessment in Progress' or upload this missing document now itself? If so, how do I upload it. For now I have only uploaded my offer letter for employment evidence. 
And where can I get the PF statement?
Please advise guys, thanks in advance!

BR
RonKar12


----------



## agokarn

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> I applied for EA assessment (CDR+RSA) last Thursday (21st July). I went for the fast track option.
> I checked a while ago and it says 'Queued for Assessment'.
> About the documents I submitted, I missed to upload the government issued document (form16, PF statement). So mad at me but no use in regretting.
> Shall I wait till the status changes to 'Assessment in Progress' or upload this missing document now itself? If so, how do I upload it. For now I have only uploaded my offer letter for employment evidence.
> And where can I get the PF statement?
> Please advise guys, thanks in advance!
> 
> BR
> RonKar12


Hi mate, 
chances of a response in this thread are very limited as its for a specific focused discussion. This one is for people who have already submitted their Visa applications which is beyond the step of Skills assessment, EOI submission, Invitation and application. Request you to post on another thread or start a new one to get attention from wider audience.


----------



## ronkar12

Ok, will do. Thanks for the advice


----------



## aussieby2016

Moneyjheeta said:


> CO requested me to submit PCC from right authority( means passport office, i submitted from police station), I went for PCC , people in passport office said to renew passport as marital status has changed and also address changed, so when you'll get new passport and then get PCC on same day or either way also PCC will take same time. So i have taken appointment for renew passport because validity left is 11 months.
> Now my question is:-
> 1. should i inform CO right now by mail, that i want to extend date of submission as passport will take 25 days or more as they said, but i am left with 24 days?
> 2. should i inform CO in last dates and wait for passport, in any case it might arrive early?
> 3. how far is date extended in case requested to extend? next 28 days?
> 
> PLEASE GUIDE.
> Thanks
> Gurminder Singh


HI gurminder...
1. yes definitely do that.....let CO know the reason why you can't provided PCC to them now....
2. yes its best...take the worst case...but don't take too huge a margin.....and update them once you receive it....
3. they would write a standard reply "We will hold your application until your documents have received by this office"..... so nothing to worry about the number of extended days....
its good for you as with a renewed passport your PCC will be delivered hand in hand on the same day as it was for me.....all the best....


----------



## Moneyjheeta

aussieby2016 said:


> HI gurminder...
> 1. yes definitely do that.....let CO know the reason why you can't provided PCC to them now....
> 2. yes its best...take the worst case...but don't take too huge a margin.....and update them once you receive it....
> 3. they would write a standard reply "We will hold your application until your documents have received by this office"..... so nothing to worry about the number of extended days....
> its good for you as with a renewed passport your PCC will be delivered hand in hand on the same day as it was for me.....all the best....


Thanks aussieby2016 
So i have to mail at gsm allocated mail refering CO name and number ?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

Moneyjheeta said:


> Thanks aussieby2016
> So i have to mail at gsm allocated mail refering CO name and number ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


just reply to the last mail sent by DIBP...no need to mention the CO name...make it simple as Sir/Madam.....just add in your details including Name, Date of Birth, Date of Visa Application, Application ID, TRN No and File No.....you would receive a reply from them in 14-21 days....All the best..


----------



## jahanzeb84

Moneyjheeta said:


> Thanks aussieby2016
> So i have to mail at gsm allocated mail refering CO name and number ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Yes, you can definitely email at GSM Allocated mail referring Client Name, Date of Birth, Date of Visa Application, Application ID, Transaction Reference Number, File Number, CO Name, Designation, and Position Name.


----------



## coolrc_04

aussieby2016 said:


> just reply to the last mail sent by DIBP...no need to mention the CO name...make it simple as Sir/Madam.....just add in your details including Name, Date of Birth, Date of Visa Application, Application ID, TRN No and File No.....you would receive a reply from them in 14-21 days....All the best..


Hello Aussieby2016,

Can you please answer the following questions:

1) Do we get an email when CO starts to process our application?
2) How to notify DIBP about change of residential address? Do they require any lease document or proof of address change?

Thanks


----------



## jahanzeb84

coolrc_04 said:


> Hello Aussieby2016,
> 
> Can you please answer the following questions:
> 
> 1) Do we get an email when CO starts to process our application?
> 2) How to notify DIBP about change of residential address? Do they require any lease document or proof of address change?
> 
> Thanks


1) The immi assessment commence email is not received by all of the applicants. Some Case Officer tend to send the commencement email. 

2) For notifying DIBP about change of residential address, please refer to the link below:

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-update-my-address-or-passport-details


----------



## vikaschandra

M R said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Glad to share that I have received the golden email today for My wife ,Kid & myself.
> 
> I would like to thank you all the wonderful people helping each other and wish luck to all waiting for their grants.
> 
> Just to share that I received a call from AHC, on 14th of this month,for employment verification. The lady interviewed me for about 30 minutes , probing if I were doing what I had mentioned in my Job duty letters.To me she did not seem subject expert but looked as if she had done good homework or had google opened in front of her while talking.
> 
> I wish all the very best to everyone !
> 
> Regards,MR


congratulations mate


----------



## Abhishu

Hi.. I have provided the documents CO asked, can any one confirm that I will get any acknowledgment regarding that the documents they have received.

Its been more than a week and no signs of processing,


----------



## jahanzeb84

Abhishu said:


> Hi.. I have provided the documents CO asked, can any one confirm that I will get any acknowledgment regarding that the documents they have received.
> 
> Its been more than a week and no signs of processing,


What additional documents were requested by your CO? Also, is your CO from Adelaide? Or Brisbane?


----------



## Abhishu

jahanzeb84 said:


> What additional documents were requested by your CO? Also, is your CO from Adelaide? Or Brisbane?


They asked for PTE report and PCC.
Its Brisbane office.


----------



## maglev

guys when listing educational history as asked by CO , there are gaps of 2-3 months between each school and the next one , i.g. between elementary and middle schools and between middle and secondary.....are those considered gaps??? i already submitted form 80 ,should i submit an explanation letter about those gaps to avoid extra delays , or submit a new form??? thanks in advance


----------



## Prash2533

Abhishu said:


> They asked for PTE report and PCC.
> Its Brisbane office.


 If you have uploaded them, please press the IP button. There will be no acknowledgement for docs received from CO. Just check the immiaccount. It should show Received there.


----------



## Abhishu

Prash2533 said:


> If you have uploaded them, please press the IP button. There will be no acknowledgement for docs received from CO. Just check the immiaccount. It should show Received there.


Thanks....But I sent through email as I have already uploaded 60 documents.


----------



## aimaustralia

After paying VAC2 should I inform CO by email also ?


----------



## goaustralianow

goaustralianow said:


> On forum and immitracker, i have seen people getting grant in 15 days and some waiting for more than 6 months or may be more.
> 
> I know though there is no trend as in how DIBP send the invites or process the applications. But still I want to ask a questions out of my academic interest.
> 
> I have filled applications with 3 dependents (my wife and 2 kids).
> 
> Is it reported on this forum or anywhere else that application with dependents gets visa in say less than 60 days? Or is there a trend that applications with dependents takes more than 6 months to get a grant?
> 
> P.S. - I know of people who are single applicant and waiting for more than 6 months for grant. But i want to hear from people who had dependents in there applications and got there grant in small time frame.



Anyone??


----------



## tusharmodgil

Anyone , Please answer?


----------



## Ozybound

Ideally speaking, the dependents may or may not increase the Visa grant time.
If you are claiming points through your spouse, DIBP may wish to verify her employment record along with yours as well, hence it may take a longer time period. But again, as you have already noted, there is no guarantee that a single applicant gets the grant within 15-20 days too.

Cheers


----------



## thehuskyone

I got my Direct grant earlier today @ 12.19 PM IST, below is my timeline

ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
PTE-A: 30-APR-2016 L-88, R-85, W-90, S-82 O: 85/90
ACS Application: 06-JUN-2016 | ACS Result +ve: 20-JUN-2016
India PCC Applied: 14-JUN-2016 | India PCC Received: 17-JUN-2016
Medical test: 23-JUN-2016 | Medicals Uploaded: 30-JUN-2016
EOI Subclass 189 (70 points): 20-JUN-2016
Invitation: 05-JUL-2016 07.54 PM IST| Visa Lodged: 06-JUL-2016 10.53 AM IST
Direct Grant: 25-JUL-2016
IED: 30-JUN-2017


----------



## Prash2533

aimaustralia said:


> After paying VAC2 should I inform CO by email also ?


It's better to inform them by email as well. Just curious was the IP button enabled when they asked for VAC2 charges and did you clicked that after making the payment.


----------



## Prash2533

thehuskyone said:


> I got my Direct grant earlier today @ 12.19 PM IST, below is my timeline
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> PTE-A: 30-APR-2016 L-88, R-85, W-90, S-82 O: 85/90
> ACS Application: 06-JUN-2016 | ACS Result +ve: 20-JUN-2016
> India PCC Applied: 14-JUN-2016 | India PCC Received: 17-JUN-2016
> Medical test: 23-JUN-2016 | Medicals Uploaded: 30-JUN-2016
> EOI Subclass 189 (70 points): 20-JUN-2016
> Invitation: 05-JUL-2016 07.54 PM IST| Visa Lodged: 06-JUL-2016 10.53 AM IST
> Direct Grant: 25-JUL-2016
> IED: 30-JUN-2017


Congrats buddy. It was toooooooo fast


----------



## Prash2533

Abhishu said:


> Thanks....But I sent through email as I have already uploaded 60 documents.


In that case drop them an email. They usually reply back in a week. If you do not receive an email back for 10-15 days you give them a call.


----------



## jairichi

You are looking anywhere from 3 to 4 months plus as 60 pointers were cleared till middle of Dec 2015 unless they were invitations sent to 60 pointers in the last round.


tusharmodgil said:


> Hello guys,
> I have submitted my EOI on 21-jun-2016 with 60 points and ANZ CODE- 261313.
> By when I can expect to receive an invitation?
> Also , is it advantageous to apply for PCC and health examinations in advance or shall I wait till invitation is sent?


----------



## jairichi

maglev said:


> guys when listing educational history as asked by CO , there are gaps of 2-3 months between each school and the next one , i.g. between elementary and middle schools and between middle and secondary.....are those considered gaps??? i already submitted form 80 ,should i submit an explanation letter about those gaps to avoid extra delays , or submit a new form??? thanks in advance


No, they are not considered as gaps. Nothing to worry.


----------



## Prash2533

tusharmodgil said:


> Hello guys,
> I have submitted my EOI on 21-jun-2016 with 60 points and ANZ CODE- 261313.
> By when I can expect to receive an invitation?
> Also , is it advantageous to apply for PCC and health examinations in advance or shall I wait till invitation is sent?


Keep a track on myimmitracker for 60 pointers. I would suggest wait for PCC and health examinations till you get an invite.


----------



## Marv1985

I've just submitted my EOI with 60 points (26-JUL-16) Software Engineer 261313. I am looking through myimmitracker and my chances aren't good. Might as well take the IELTS exam again. That 6.5 in Speaking drags me down.


----------



## sheiky

thehuskyone said:


> I got my Direct grant earlier today @ 12.19 PM IST, below is my timeline
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> PTE-A: 30-APR-2016 L-88, R-85, W-90, S-82 O: 85/90
> ACS Application: 06-JUN-2016 | ACS Result +ve: 20-JUN-2016
> India PCC Applied: 14-JUN-2016 | India PCC Received: 17-JUN-2016
> Medical test: 23-JUN-2016 | Medicals Uploaded: 30-JUN-2016
> EOI Subclass 189 (70 points): 20-JUN-2016
> Invitation: 05-JUL-2016 07.54 PM IST| Visa Lodged: 06-JUL-2016 10.53 AM IST
> Direct Grant: 25-JUL-2016
> IED: 30-JUN-2017


Wow, That is a speedy grant btw... Congratulations and good luck on your Journey to Oz...


----------



## verma.rajput

Hi All,

Can you please guide me where can I attach document for name change. Basically for my wife before marriage here surname was different. So, do I need to attached previous passport with old name under some specific Document category or uploading all passports [current passport, cancelled passport (with old name) ] would be sufficient.

Thanks,
Aman


----------



## Vinay123

verma.rajput said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can you please guide me where can I attach document for name change. Basically for my wife before marriage here surname was different. So, do I need to attached previous passport with old name under some specific Document category or uploading all passports [current passport, cancelled passport (with old name) ] would be sufficient.
> 
> Thanks,
> Aman


You need to fill the form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances and upload the scanned copy of same in your account. Following is link for same :

https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1022.pdf

I would suggest you to send an email attaching the same scanned copy as well to CO


----------



## jairichi

Marv1985 said:


> I've just submitted my EOI with 60 points (26-JUL-16) Software Engineer 261313. I am looking through myimmitracker and my chances aren't good. Might as well take the IELTS exam again. That 6.5 in Speaking drags me down.


Yes, I would do what you proposed. It would be a long wait otherwise. Look at the option of PTE-A.


----------



## engr.asadbutt

thehuskyone said:


> I got my Direct grant earlier today @ 12.19 PM IST, below is my timeline
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> PTE-A: 30-APR-2016 L-88, R-85, W-90, S-82 O: 85/90
> ACS Application: 06-JUN-2016 | ACS Result +ve: 20-JUN-2016
> India PCC Applied: 14-JUN-2016 | India PCC Received: 17-JUN-2016
> Medical test: 23-JUN-2016 | Medicals Uploaded: 30-JUN-2016
> EOI Subclass 189 (70 points): 20-JUN-2016
> Invitation: 05-JUL-2016 07.54 PM IST| Visa Lodged: 06-JUL-2016 10.53 AM IST
> Direct Grant: 25-JUL-2016
> IED: 30-JUN-2017


Dear can you please guide me.

What documents have you uploaded regarding complete Visa Application form

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## sudhanshu2211

thehuskyone said:


> I got my Direct grant earlier today @ 12.19 PM IST, below is my timeline
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> PTE-A: 30-APR-2016 L-88, R-85, W-90, S-82 O: 85/90
> ACS Application: 06-JUN-2016 | ACS Result +ve: 20-JUN-2016
> India PCC Applied: 14-JUN-2016 | India PCC Received: 17-JUN-2016
> Medical test: 23-JUN-2016 | Medicals Uploaded: 30-JUN-2016
> EOI Subclass 189 (70 points): 20-JUN-2016
> Invitation: 05-JUL-2016 07.54 PM IST| Visa Lodged: 06-JUL-2016 10.53 AM IST
> Direct Grant: 25-JUL-2016
> IED: 30-JUN-2017




Congrats and wow! That was quick. Did u apply alone or with dependants ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## forourbabies

Hello everyone
Please could you help ?
Eoi 21st may
Ita 25th may
Docs submitted 2nd june
Co contact 17th june requested medicals and police 
Uploaded police checks and medicals for 2 adults and 2 children 2rd july
We havent heard anything since.
We are with the brisbane office
How long should we leave it before we email or telephone them ?


----------



## Marv1985

jairichi said:


> Yes, I would do what you proposed. It would be a long wait otherwise. Look at the option of PTE-A.


Unfortunately, PTE can't be taken in Romania (there is no certified center), but thanks for your answer.


----------



## aimaustralia

Prash2533 said:


> It's better to inform them by email as well. Just curious was the IP button enabled when they asked for VAC2 charges and did you clicked that after making the payment.


Thanks for reply. IP button was not enabled when they asked for VAC2 , information about VAC2 was in manage payments tab.


----------



## verma.rajput

Vinay,

I had already mentioned it in eVisa form, Form 80 and 1221. So, there is no circumstance change. I was actually asking the Document category where I might need to upload Old Passport specifically for Name change category.

Thanks,
Aman


Vinay123 said:


> You need to fill the form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances and upload the scanned copy of same in your account. Following is link for same :
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1022.pdf
> 
> I would suggest you to send an email attaching the same scanned copy as well to CO


----------



## jairichi

Marv1985 said:


> Unfortunately, PTE can't be taken in Romania (there is no certified center), but thanks for your answer.


Oh that is bad. Prepare well for IELTS. Attempt it with good confidence and you will score well. Good luck.


----------



## thehuskyone

engr.asadbutt said:


> Dear can you please guide me.
> 
> What documents have you uploaded regarding complete Visa Application form
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Please refer this link


----------



## thehuskyone

sudhanshu2211 said:


> Congrats and wow! That was quick. Did u apply alone or with dependants ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alone:ranger:


----------



## coolrc_04

verma.rajput said:


> Vinay,
> 
> I had already mentioned it in eVisa form, Form 80 and 1221. So, there is no circumstance change. I was actually asking the Document category where I might need to upload Old Passport specifically for Name change category.
> 
> Thanks,
> Aman


Can someone please answer?


----------



## coolrc_04

thehuskyone said:


> Please refer this link


Are we required to upload photo for subclass 189 visa application?


----------



## thehuskyone

coolrc_04 said:


> Are we required to upload photo for subclass 189 visa application?


Not sure if it's mandatory, but I uploaded anyways.

Sent from Oneplus One


----------



## coolrc_04

thehuskyone said:


> Not sure if it's mandatory, but I uploaded anyways.
> 
> Sent from Oneplus One


are there any requirements for the photo size, background, etc?


----------



## thehuskyone

coolrc_04 said:


> are there any requirements for the photo size, background, etc?


https://www.passports.gov.au/passpo...ssportphotographguidelines/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## fardeen32

Can some1 give me brisbane contact number to enquire and timings pls


----------



## sarbjass

Vinay123 said:


> I came to know that there is huge backlog for Skillset 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer and there is delay of around 6 months (from the time of application is lodged) for getting the Visa for same. Is that true?


Hi Vinay, 

This is absolutely true that visas for 263111 are getting delayed. We have a wasap group of this occupation and their I find number of applicants waiting for grant since long.

One person had a conversation with DIBP regarding the same and even DIBP has also accepted that while granting the visas they contact with the labor market and the occupation which is in high demand are processed more quickly.


----------



## Viaan

forourbabies said:


> Hello everyone
> Please could you help ?
> Eoi 21st may
> Ita 25th may
> Docs submitted 2nd june
> Co contact 17th june requested medicals and police
> Uploaded police checks and medicals for 2 adults and 2 children 2rd july
> We havent heard anything since.
> We are with the brisbane office
> How long should we leave it before we email or telephone them ?


Hi,

Even I have applied on June 2nd and got an immi commence mail from Brisbane on 16th June since then no updates.

I have mailed them yesterday asking for an update, no reply yet. Thinking of calling them after 90 days.

Whats you occupation and time line?

Viaan


----------



## goaustralianow

sarbjass said:


> Hi Vinay,
> 
> This is absolutely true that visas for 263111 are getting delayed. We have a wasap group of this occupation and their I find number of applicants waiting for grant since long.
> 
> One person had a conversation with DIBP regarding the same and even DIBP has also accepted that while granting the visas they contact with the labor market and the occupation which is in high demand are processed more quickly.


I am from the same occupation group. Can you please add me to the whatsapp group. I will send you my number


----------



## Aashuaust81

Just 12 days left for me to complete double century (200DAYS)
I m really surprised to see this kind of wait. 
I understand if they require any documents from me that delays the process but since more than 6 months passed they never required any documents from me.
since we front loaded everything what ever we think of.
No employment verifications till date as far as I know bcz i m trying my best to keep a update on that.
What could be the reason god knows but i m really due for my golden email . Hope we all get our grant soon.


----------



## aussieby2016

Aashuaust81 said:


> Just 12 days left for me to complete double century (200DAYS)
> I m really surprised to see this kind of wait.
> I understand if they require any documents from me that delays the process but since more than 6 months passed they never required any documents from me.
> since we front loaded everything what ever we think of.
> No employment verifications till date as far as I know bcz i m trying my best to keep a update on that.
> What could be the reason god knows but i m really due for my golden email . Hope we all get our grant soon.


hi....even I would be completing my double century in 12 days....reason for delay cannot be predicted....could be external checks...could be kept below in stack.....but really hope all get our grants soon....

Kindly add your signature too....


----------



## Jasmin FR

*Got Grant*

Dear All Friends,

With Grace of GOD,I got the grant today. Special thanks for Mr.Shawn and Sharrif.Thanks for everyone. Million prayers for that person who made this forum, May GOD gives him/her a lot of facilities.


----------



## vikaschandra

farina said:


> Dear All Friends,
> 
> With Grace of GOD,I got the grant today. Special thanks for Mr.Shawn and Sharrif.Thanks for everyone. Million prayers for that person who made this forum, May GOD gives him/her a lot of facilities.


Congratulations Farina. Please post your timeline for others to have an idea


----------



## forourbabies

Morning
Fitter ( General )
60 points
We are with an agent and can not view our application


----------



## aussieby2016

farina said:


> Dear All Friends,
> 
> With Grace of GOD,I got the grant today. Special thanks for Mr.Shawn and Sharrif.Thanks for everyone. Million prayers for that person who made this forum, May GOD gives him/her a lot of facilities.


congrats....please add your signature for others reference......


----------



## Rishstrider

Congratulations Farina..it was a long wait for you.. Best wishes for new beginning in Oz...


----------



## stonewash

I got a Direct Grant today in 21 days!

I cannot thank this forum enough. But still, Thank You!

My Timeline:

Code: 272399
APS sent: 4 May
Medical: 12 May
PCC(s): 13 May
APS Assessment: 17 June
PTE (90/90): 22 June
EOI Submitted: 22 June
EOI Invitation: 05 July
189 Visa lodged (all docs front-loaded): 05 July
Direct Grant: 26 July


----------



## aussieby2016

stonewash said:


> I got a Direct Grant today in 21 days!
> 
> I cannot thank this forum enough. But still, Thank You!
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> Code: 272399
> APS sent: 4 May
> Medical: 12 May
> PCC(s): 13 May
> APS Assessment: 17 June
> PTE (90/90): 22 June
> EOI Submitted: 22 June
> EOI Invitation: 05 July
> 189 Visa lodged (all docs front-loaded): 05 July
> Direct Grant: 26 July


congrats.....


----------



## kawal_547

stonewash said:


> I got a Direct Grant today in 21 days!
> 
> I cannot thank this forum enough. But still, Thank You!
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> Code: 272399
> APS sent: 4 May
> Medical: 12 May
> PCC(s): 13 May
> APS Assessment: 17 June
> PTE (90/90): 22 June
> EOI Submitted: 22 June
> EOI Invitation: 05 July
> 189 Visa lodged (all docs front-loaded): 05 July
> Direct Grant: 26 July


Congratulations

All the best for the new journey ahead


----------



## Aashuaust81

farina said:


> Dear All Friends,
> 
> With Grace of GOD,I got the grant today. Special thanks for Mr.Shawn and Sharrif.Thanks for everyone. Million prayers for that person who made this forum, May GOD gives him/her a lot of facilities.



Congratulations...!!! Pls pray for us who are waiting for so long.


----------



## Prash2533

farina said:


> Dear All Friends,
> 
> With Grace of GOD,I got the grant today. Special thanks for Mr.Shawn and Sharrif.Thanks for everyone. Million prayers for that person who made this forum, May GOD gives him/her a lot of facilities.


Congrats Farina


----------



## Prash2533

stonewash said:


> I got a Direct Grant today in 21 days!
> 
> I cannot thank this forum enough. But still, Thank You!
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> Code: 272399
> APS sent: 4 May
> Medical: 12 May
> PCC(s): 13 May
> APS Assessment: 17 June
> PTE (90/90): 22 June
> EOI Submitted: 22 June
> EOI Invitation: 05 July
> 189 Visa lodged (all docs front-loaded): 05 July
> Direct Grant: 26 July


Congrats buddy


----------



## wasim.yousaf

farina said:


> Dear All Friends,
> 
> With Grace of GOD,I got the grant today. Special thanks for Mr.Shawn and Sharrif.Thanks for everyone. Million prayers for that person who made this forum, May GOD gives him/her a lot of facilities.


congratulations farina.


sahare your time line plz


----------



## vins123

farina said:


> Dear All Friends,
> 
> With Grace of GOD,I got the grant today. Special thanks for Mr.Shawn and Sharrif.Thanks for everyone. Million prayers for that person who made this forum, May GOD gives him/her a lot of facilities.


Congrats Farina  Was the grant from Brisbane or Adelaide? 

And Please share your timeline.


----------



## Shaivi

farina said:


> Dear All Friends,
> 
> With Grace of GOD,I got the grant today. Special thanks for Mr.Shawn and Sharrif.Thanks for everyone. Million prayers for that person who made this forum, May GOD gives him/her a lot of facilities.


Congrats.
CN u share your timeline and update it on my immitracker


----------



## vins123

stonewash said:


> I got a Direct Grant today in 21 days!
> 
> I cannot thank this forum enough. But still, Thank You!
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> Code: 272399
> APS sent: 4 May
> Medical: 12 May
> PCC(s): 13 May
> APS Assessment: 17 June
> PTE (90/90): 22 June
> EOI Submitted: 22 June
> EOI Invitation: 05 July
> 189 Visa lodged (all docs front-loaded): 05 July
> Direct Grant: 26 July



Congrats Stonewash


----------



## Shaivi

stonewash said:


> I got a Direct Grant today in 21 days!
> 
> I cannot thank this forum enough. But still, Thank You!
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> Code: 272399
> APS sent: 4 May
> Medical: 12 May
> PCC(s): 13 May
> APS Assessment: 17 June
> PTE (90/90): 22 June
> EOI Submitted: 22 June
> EOI Invitation: 05 July
> 189 Visa lodged (all docs front-loaded): 05 July
> Direct Grant: 26 July


Thats realy great congrats
What is your profession


----------



## Jasmin FR

vins123 said:


> Congrats Farina  Was the grant from Brisbane or Adelaide?
> 
> And Please share your timeline.


Brisbane same team


----------



## Shaivi

Hope dibp 's personal has heart and they could realise how we are feeling people are getting grant within 15 ,19 20 days and we are waiting since 98 days not even co contacted each and every document frontloded even our skill is require very much there
How rude its realy painful to wait without any reason..i guess this is all about luck nothing else


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



farina said:


> Dear All Friends,
> 
> With Grace of GOD,I got the grant today. Special thanks for Mr.Shawn and Sharrif.Thanks for everyone. Million prayers for that person who made this forum, May GOD gives him/her a lot of facilities.


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations, you are the lucky one.



stonewash said:


> I got a Direct Grant today in 21 days!
> 
> I cannot thank this forum enough. But still, Thank You!
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> Code: 272399
> APS sent: 4 May
> Medical: 12 May
> PCC(s): 13 May
> APS Assessment: 17 June
> PTE (90/90): 22 June
> EOI Submitted: 22 June
> EOI Invitation: 05 July
> 189 Visa lodged (all docs front-loaded): 05 July
> Direct Grant: 26 July


----------



## Josephite

thehuskyone said:


> I got my Direct grant earlier today @ 12.19 PM IST, below is my timeline
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> PTE-A: 30-APR-2016 L-88, R-85, W-90, S-82 O: 85/90
> ACS Application: 06-JUN-2016 | ACS Result +ve: 20-JUN-2016
> India PCC Applied: 14-JUN-2016 | India PCC Received: 17-JUN-2016
> Medical test: 23-JUN-2016 | Medicals Uploaded: 30-JUN-2016
> EOI Subclass 189 (70 points): 20-JUN-2016
> Invitation: 05-JUL-2016 07.54 PM IST| Visa Lodged: 06-JUL-2016 10.53 AM IST
> Direct Grant: 25-JUL-2016
> IED: 30-JUN-2017


Congrats.

I actually thought meds get uploaded after u lodge Visa, but ur timelines show, meds uploaded even before you lodged ur visa. Can u throw some light on that?:confused2:


----------



## Greg1946

farina said:


> vins123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Farina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was the grant from Brisbane or Adelaide?
> 
> And Please share your timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> Brisbane same team
Click to expand...

Congrats


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Some happiness has returned to this forum with people getting GRANTS.. Many Congratulations

Its a good sign also for waiting applicants like me as it keep our hopes alive.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## thehuskyone

Josephite said:


> Congrats.
> 
> I actually thought meds get uploaded after u lodge Visa, but ur timelines show, meds uploaded even before you lodged ur visa. Can u throw some light on that?:confused2:


You can do that, what's so strange in it. Google for "My Health Declarations"

Sent from Oneplus One


----------



## goaustralianow

farina said:


> Dear All Friends,
> 
> With Grace of GOD,I got the grant today. Special thanks for Mr.Shawn and Sharrif.Thanks for everyone. Million prayers for that person who made this forum, May GOD gives him/her a lot of facilities.


Congrats Farina! Wish you all the best for your future endeavours.


----------



## goaustralianow

stonewash said:


> I got a Direct Grant today in 21 days!
> 
> I cannot thank this forum enough. But still, Thank You!
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> Code: 272399
> APS sent: 4 May
> Medical: 12 May
> PCC(s): 13 May
> APS Assessment: 17 June
> PTE (90/90): 22 June
> EOI Submitted: 22 June
> EOI Invitation: 05 July
> 189 Visa lodged (all docs front-loaded): 05 July
> Direct Grant: 26 July


Congrats Mate! Wish you all the best for your future endeavours.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

farina said:


> Dear All Friends,
> 
> With Grace of GOD,I got the grant today. Special thanks for Mr.Shawn and Sharrif.Thanks for everyone. Million prayers for that person who made this forum, May GOD gives him/her a lot of facilities.


congratulations !!

Please update your time line


----------



## goaustralianow

thehuskyone said:


> I got my Direct grant earlier today @ 12.19 PM IST, below is my timeline
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> PTE-A: 30-APR-2016 L-88, R-85, W-90, S-82 O: 85/90
> ACS Application: 06-JUN-2016 | ACS Result +ve: 20-JUN-2016
> India PCC Applied: 14-JUN-2016 | India PCC Received: 17-JUN-2016
> Medical test: 23-JUN-2016 | Medicals Uploaded: 30-JUN-2016
> EOI Subclass 189 (70 points): 20-JUN-2016
> Invitation: 05-JUL-2016 07.54 PM IST| Visa Lodged: 06-JUL-2016 10.53 AM IST
> Direct Grant: 25-JUL-2016
> IED: 30-JUN-2017


Congrats a ton Mate! Wish you all the best for your future endeavours.


----------



## jatin1011

*JayK*

Hi All,

1) My question is does the employment verification happen at the time of ACS or when you lodge your Visa application.
2) And what type of verification it is. Do they verify via employer or contact the employee directly. because i read on this forum that someone was contacted directly via some AHC and asked questions regarding their roles and duties like some sort of interview kind of thing.

Regards


----------



## kanz12

Aashuaust81 said:


> Just 12 days left for me to complete double century (200DAYS)
> I m really surprised to see this kind of wait.
> I understand if they require any documents from me that delays the process but since more than 6 months passed they never required any documents from me.
> since we front loaded everything what ever we think of.
> No employment verifications till date as far as I know bcz i m trying my best to keep a update on that.
> What could be the reason god knows but i m really due for my golden email . Hope we all get our grant soon.


180 days. no verification of any kinds.


----------



## andreyx108b

stonewash said:


> I got a Direct Grant today in 21 days!
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot thank this forum enough. But still, Thank You!
> 
> 
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> 
> 
> Code: 272399
> 
> APS sent: 4 May
> 
> Medical: 12 May
> 
> PCC(s): 13 May
> 
> APS Assessment: 17 June
> 
> PTE (90/90): 22 June
> 
> EOI Submitted: 22 June
> 
> EOI Invitation: 05 July
> 
> 189 Visa lodged (all docs front-loaded): 05 July
> 
> Direct Grant: 26 July




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AA007

Hi Guys,

Congrats who got visa grants. 

Query. On Immi account it is mentioned that there is an issue with attaching PDF docs, I recently have attached few as PDF and its done. 
Is it related to attachment or the PDF attachments are not readable for COs? 
Any one can guide, Should I convert these to jpg and attach again.
Thanks


----------



## vikascalls

jatin1011 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 1) My question is does the employment verification happen at the time of ACS or when you lodge your Visa application.
> 2) And what type of verification it is. Do they verify via employer or contact the employee directly. because i read on this forum that someone was contacted directly via some AHC and asked questions regarding their roles and duties like some sort of interview kind of thing.
> 
> Regards


1) The employment verification is the last / last but second step. It is either the verification or the grant. The ACS does not conduct verification. They only give you the score based on what you mention in the document submitted to them. 
2) The case officer assigned to you from the immigration office conducts the verification. He/She tries to reach out to the employer's HR or similar role to validate the contents of the reference letters you submitted. I am assuming the verification is either random/if there is something not normal about your work history


----------



## Manjil

kamalendra said:


> hey manjil,,, are u civil Engineer in Nepal? i wanted to know how does the verification happens in ur case? and to which CO team, ur case has been assigned to??? in my case i lodged almost afterr a month than urs, and no movement is seen in my case.


Verification by call to current employee. Team Adelaide


----------



## riyansydney

Hello friends. Had any one got their visa grant from 25th May invitation round yet
My co allocated and asked for futher docs which i have submitted 29June 2016.since then status showing Assessment in Progress

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Viaan

riyansydney said:


> Hello friends. Had any one got their visa grant from 25th May invitation round yet
> My co allocated and asked for futher docs which i have submitted 29June 2016.since then status showing Assessment in Progress
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Hi,

I applied on 2nd June and got an immi commence mail on 16th June since then no updates..


Viaan


----------



## riyansydney

Viaan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied on 2nd June and got an immi commence mail on 16th June since then no updates..
> 
> 
> Viaan


Has any one got their visa grant from 25 th may invitation round after CO allocated.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek.gupta

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Some happiness has returned to this forum with people getting GRANTS.. Many Congratulations
> 
> Its a good sign also for waiting applicants like me as it keep our hopes alive.:fingerscrossed:


brother I am so disappointed now, no verification for me too. I check with HR twice and nothing has been initiated yet and it seems this week will also pass with nothing in hand

is it true that DIBP contacts labor department before issuing grant and process those skillsets which are in demand? they should do this before sending invitations ?


----------



## kkadenge

jayk87 said:


> I was informed by DIBP in June that visa quota for 2015-16 was full and new visas will be issued in 2016-17, starting this July. As I have lodged in Feb, I got visa this week.
> 
> By the time they consider April's applications, you should be getting the verdict in a month or two. So wait another month or two. Then it's worth chasing DIBP. Otherwise, you can contact now itself but I can't guarantee a satisfactory response.



The golden email is finally here 

grant 26 July 2016 :second::second:


----------



## Prash2533

kkadenge said:


> The golden email is finally here
> 
> grant 26 July 2016 :second::second:


Many Many Congratulations. Can you share your timelines please.


----------



## goaustralianow

kkadenge said:


> The golden email is finally here
> 
> grant 26 July 2016 :second::second:


Congrats Mate! Good to see another person getting Grant in same occupation code 

Wish you all the best for your future endeavours


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



kkadenge said:


> The golden email is finally here
> 
> grant 26 July 2016 :second::second:


----------



## muwandise

kkadenge said:


> The golden email is finally here
> 
> grant 26 July 2016 :second::second:


Congratulations whats your timeline. <*SNIP*> *See Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*
Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk


----------



## tusharmodgil

Thanks a lot for your reply.
It means that invitation will come even if there is some delay.


----------



## kkadenge

Prash2533 said:


> Many Many Congratulations. Can you share your timelines please.


Happy to do that mate and good luck to those waiting for their grants 

=====================
anzsco 263 111
02/2016: ielts R9 W8 S7 L8.5 
08/03/2016:EOI Subclass 189 
09/03/2016 :INVITED TO APPLY 
02/04/2016 :LODGED SUBCLASS 189 
17/O4/2016:CO CONTACT REQUEST FOR FURTHER INFO ADELIDE
18/04/2016ROVIDED REQUESTED INFO 
18/05/2016:CO REQUESTED FORM 80 
18/05/2016ROVIDED FORM 80
07/06/2016:EMPLOYMENT VERIFICATION 
26/07/2016:GRANT :second::second:
17/03/2017:IED


----------



## kawal_547

kkadenge said:


> Happy to do that mate and good luck to those waiting for their grants
> 
> =====================
> anzsco 263 111
> 02/2016: ielts R9 W8 S7 L8.5
> 08/03/2016:EOI Subclass 189
> 09/03/2016 :INVITED TO APPLY
> 02/04/2016 :LODGED SUBCLASS 189
> 17/O4/2016:CO CONTACT REQUEST FOR FURTHER INFO ADELIDE
> 18/04/2016ROVIDED REQUESTED INFO
> 18/05/2016:CO REQUESTED FORM 80
> 18/05/2016ROVIDED FORM 80
> 07/06/2016:EMPLOYMENT VERIFICATION
> 26/07/2016:GRANT :second::second:
> 17/03/2017:IED


Congratulations


----------



## Vinay123

Hi,

I have few questions from experienced people in this forum:

Is Employment verification done in each and every case? 

I have left my last organisation and I can not contact them now. How will come to know if the verification is done by Mitigation team from my previous organisation?


----------



## PTE36

I am waiting for my EOI invite i have a total of 75 points but this technical glitch is delaying my application altogether:confused2::juggle:


----------



## engradnan2828

farina said:


> Dear All Friends,
> 
> With Grace of GOD,I got the grant today. Special thanks for Mr.Shawn and Sharrif.Thanks for everyone. Million prayers for that person who made this forum, May GOD gives him/her a lot of facilities.


Finally

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## aliee

abhishek.gupta said:


> brother I am so disappointed now, no verification for me too. I check with HR twice and nothing has been initiated yet and it seems this week will also pass with nothing in hand
> 
> is it true that DIBP contacts labor department before issuing grant and process those skillsets which are in demand? they should do this before sending invitations ?



The timeline in your signature is tells how frustrated you must be now. As I have lodged the application on 19th June, and CO was assigned on 5th July and then asked for Meds. 

I had submitted everything on 15th July and now waiting. 

What does your application status say? Mine is "Assessment in Progress"


----------



## sudhanshu2211

farina said:


> Dear All Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> With Grace of GOD,I got the grant today. Special thanks for Mr.Shawn and Sharrif.Thanks for everyone. Million prayers for that person who made this forum, May GOD gives him/her a lot of facilities.




Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek.gupta

aliee said:


> The timeline in your signature is tells how frustrated you must be now. As I have lodged the application on 19th June, and CO was assigned on 5th July and then asked for Meds.
> 
> I had submitted everything on 15th July and now waiting.
> 
> What does your application status say? Mine is "Assessment in Progress"


same for me "Assessment in Progress"


----------



## jairichi

Vinay123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have few questions from experienced people in this forum:
> 
> Is Employment verification done in each and every case?
> 
> I have left my last organisation and I can not contact them now. How will come to know if the verification is done by Mitigation team from my previous organisation?


Not in every case.
You need to contact them or you will never know.


----------



## maglev

kkadenge said:


> Happy to do that mate and good luck to those waiting for their grants
> 
> =====================
> anzsco 263 111
> 02/2016: ielts R9 W8 S7 L8.5
> 08/03/2016:EOI Subclass 189
> 09/03/2016 :INVITED TO APPLY
> 02/04/2016 :LODGED SUBCLASS 189
> 17/O4/2016:CO CONTACT REQUEST FOR FURTHER INFO ADELIDE
> 18/04/2016ROVIDED REQUESTED INFO
> 18/05/2016:CO REQUESTED FORM 80
> 18/05/2016ROVIDED FORM 80
> 07/06/2016:EMPLOYMENT VERIFICATION
> 26/07/2016:GRANT :second::second:
> 17/03/2017:IED




hello brother , did u provide details of primary and secondary schools in form 80??


----------



## harinderjitf5

I just checked immitracker. A guy user named "DJ" is asked for financial proof. Worried, what kind of financial proof CO asked for ? Anyone can throw light on this ?


----------



## DelhiBoy

Vinay123 said:


> I came to know that there is huge backlog for Skillset 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer and there is delay of around 6 months (from the time of application is lodged) for getting the Visa for same. Is that true?


Hi Vinay/Sarbjass, can u please PM me whatsup group number. I also want to be a part of this 263111 group.


----------



## maglev

harinderjitf5 said:


> I just checked immitracker. A guy user named "DJ" is asked for financial proof. Worried, what kind of financial proof CO asked for ? Anyone can throw light on this ?


i never heard about this for 189 visa , maybe for 190 , or maybe the guy means proof of salary for employment claimed


----------



## harinderjitf5

SorryBro, Its for 190. He got his grant 26/07/2016 and he s onshore applicant.


----------



## jairichi

maglev said:


> hello brother , did u provide details of primary and secondary schools in form 80??


Provide entire school duration.


----------



## Josephite

jairichi said:


> Provide entire school duration.


Schooling details are required too? 
From some posts i got to know that only btech details are required....


----------



## MissionAus_2016

harinderjitf5 said:


> I just checked immitracker. A guy user named "DJ" is asked for financial proof. Worried, what kind of financial proof CO asked for ? Anyone can throw light on this ?


Financial proof would be bank statements where salary gets credited..


----------



## sridharv86

Josephite said:


> Schooling details are required too?
> From some posts i got to know that only btech details are required....


Include even SSC and HSC. CO has come back for a few applications (who submitted form 80) to resubmit form 80 with SSC and HSC info. So better off including those as wlel.


----------



## prshnth

Hi All

Does anyone know what kind of employment verification will be performed with the company HR? Do they send some sort of questionnaire?


----------



## jahanzeb84

jairichi said:


> Provide entire school duration.


I provided matriculation, intermediate, and bachelor's degree information only and not entire school duration for both self and spouse... Will that suffice?


----------



## sarbjass

DelhiBoy said:


> Hi Vinay/Sarbjass, can u please PM me whatsup group number. I also want to be a part of this 263111 group.




Send me your contact number through private message 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayalpetit

Hi All, I have submitted my 189 application yesterday and got bridging visa A. I had included my brother as a non migrating dependent and looks like i need to do medicals and police check for him as well. Hoping everything will be fine. Fingers crossed.


----------



## xmilanx

hi guys,

a question:

can i add explanation to the documents i am uploading after submitting the visa?

For example, My company has not paid us for last 3 months. there is salary delay due to financial issue of the company. so I don't have payslips for the last 3 moths. is it ok if i add a note on the first page of pdf file before other salary payslips and explain why i have not attached latest payslips ? 

Thanks


----------



## jairichi

xmilanx said:


> hi guys,
> 
> a question:
> 
> can i add explanation to the documents i am uploading after submitting the visa?
> 
> For example, My company has not paid us for last 3 months. there is salary delay due to financial issue of the company. so I don't have payslips for the last 3 moths. is it ok if i add a note on the first page of pdf file before other salary payslips and explain why i have not attached latest payslips ?
> 
> Thanks


If you are not claiming points for those 3 months you are fine by not including anything. Otherwise get a letter from your HR stating the reason that you were not paid for last 3 months.


----------



## jairichi

jahanzeb84 said:


> I provided matriculation, intermediate, and bachelor's degree information only and not entire school duration for both self and spouse... Will that suffice?


More than enough.


----------



## piyushanjali

Hello Everyone...I lodged my visa on 4th of May and Co contacted for my marriage proof on 27thMay. After that no contact and today I got a call for Australian High Commission and she verified all my job reponsibilities and took my technical interview for 25minutes.

All experts here...please suggest...what do I expect next??

Regards,
Anjali


----------



## piyushanjali

Hi...can u plzz share if there was more verification done other than the call from high commission..as I got a call today and feeling very anxious whats next?


----------



## dakshch

Vinay123 said:


> I came to know that there is huge backlog for Skillset 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer and there is delay of around 6 months (from the time of application is lodged) for getting the Visa for same. Is that true?




234 days... 263111

Nothing yet.


----------



## kawal_547

prshnth said:


> Hi All
> 
> Does anyone know what kind of employment verification will be performed with the company HR? Do they send some sort of questionnaire?


Yes.

They usually ask about your joining date.

Relieving if applicable.

Roles worked on till date from joining

Full time or part time

Weekly hours worked

Salary drawn.

Duties performed.

If you attached any document on company letter head, then they attach the same document and ask for the genuineness of the same, and will ask to confirm whether the person issuing the document was authorized to do so.

All the best.


----------



## kawal_547

piyushanjali said:


> Hello Everyone...I lodged my visa on 4th of May and Co contacted for my marriage proof on 27thMay. After that no contact and today I got a call for Australian High Commission and she verified all my job reponsibilities and took my technical interview for 25minutes.
> 
> All experts here...please suggest...what do I expect next??
> 
> Regards,
> Anjali


If all went fine.

Then expect your grant.

Time-frame of your grant from now can be as early as tomorrow and end date not known.

All the best.


----------



## engr.asadbutt

Can anyone guide me regarding EOI invitation from QLD time taking trend ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

engr.asadbutt said:


> Can anyone guide me regarding EOI invitation from QLD time taking trend ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


You are in the wrong thread. This thread is for 189 visa lodgers waiting for grants.


----------



## engr.asadbutt

jairichi said:


> You are in the wrong thread. This thread is for 189 visa lodgers waiting for grants.


Obviously i know about this thread. That is why i asked because they have gone through what i am asking/searching for.

BTW thankyou your comment is an Eye Opener though


----------



## kawal_547

engr.asadbutt said:


> Obviously i know about this thread. That is why i asked because they have gone through what i am asking/searching for.
> 
> BTW thankyou your comment is an Eye Opener though


I think, you should ask in the 190 forum

This is 189 and people here might not be much aware of State Sponsorship as compared to people in 190, like me.

You will get much better and faster response there.

All the best.


----------



## jairichi

engr.asadbutt said:


> Obviously i know about this thread. That is why i asked because they have gone through what i am asking/searching for.
> 
> BTW thankyou your comment is an Eye Opener though


Do not mistake me. I believe you are asking about timeline to get Queensland nomination. You need to ask in 190 visa lodgers thread as not many here would have applied for state nomination.


----------



## Imxohail

Hi,

I got married after launching my EOI and now I have received invitation. I have few queries,

- Can I apply for the spouse visa alongside mine? If yes, what should it be dependent non-migrating or migrating ?
- What are the charges for each of these ?
- Is it necessary for her to appear in IELTS and get 6 band each ?

I am quite confused. You help will be really appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## Vinay123

Imxohail said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got married after launching my EOI and now I have received invitation. I have few queries,
> 
> - Can I apply for the spouse visa alongside mine? If yes, what should it be dependent non-migrating or migrating ?
> - What are the charges for each of these ?
> - Is it necessary for her to appear in IELTS and get 6 band each ?
> 
> I am quite confused. You help will be really appreciated.
> 
> Regards,


1. Yes, you can apply for Spouse Visa now. You will need to fill two forms - Form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances and Form 1436 Adding an additional applicant
after lodgement.
If you want your spouse to move along with you, than it would be Migrating family member, else Non migrating member. Following are links for both the form :

https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1022.pdf

https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1436.pdf

2. In order to add your spouse as Non migrating member, there are no charges, however, if you add your spouse as Migrating family member, than you need to pay charges. Current charges for any Migrating family member older than 18 years are Australian $ 1800 (plus taxes). PFB link for same :

Including family members in your application

3. For non migrating family member, there is no need for IELTS, however if you select them as Migrating family member, than your spouse needs to exhibit Functional language skills. PFB link for further details :

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


----------



## Imxohail

Thanks alot Vinay!

One more question,

Regarding IELTS,. Do we need to have her IELTS at the time to lodging visa? Or we can submit later because at this moment getting the dates and waiting till results will expire my 2 months. It`s been already 20 days since I received invite and I am working on her Passport and other documents.

Thanks again


----------



## Vinay123

Imxohail said:


> Thanks alot Vinay!
> 
> One more question,
> 
> Regarding IELTS,. Do we need to have her IELTS at the time to lodging visa? Or we can submit later because at this moment getting the dates and waiting till results will expire my 2 months. It`s been already 20 days since I received invite and I am working on her Passport and other documents.
> 
> Thanks again


You can submit it later on once Case officer asks for same. You can also get extension from Case Officer in case if you are able to show the reason for IELTS dates unavailability.


----------



## mimic

Hi,

I applied 189 visa on the 21st of July.

Just want to ask, my 2 brothers went to visit me here (tourist visa) in 2011, they got deported from violating the visa as they worked without work rights.

Now my other brother has been in jail in my home country for 2 years up to until now.

Will any of this affect my 189 application? They are not included in my visa as dependents but of course DIBP will see in the system my relation to them and I included them on the "siblings" part in Form 80.

Thanks


----------



## salmangillani

riyansydney said:


> Hello friends. Had any one got their visa grant from 25th May invitation round yet
> My co allocated and asked for futher docs which i have submitted 29June 2016.since then status showing Assessment in Progress
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Not yet brother. Hope to get it soon.


----------



## riyansydney

salmangillani said:


> Not yet brother. Hope to get it soon.[/Q
> 
> One of my friend got the grant last week though he was from 11th Of May invitation round. Based on his time line i am expecting to get my grant any time this week. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rabbahs

riyansydney said:


> salmangillani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet brother. Hope to get it soon.[/Q
> 
> One of my friend got the grant last week though he was from 11th Of May invitation round. Based on his time line i am expecting to get my grant any time this week. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you to have grant even earlier then you expect, but two cases are never similar to each other based on individual circumstances ...
Click to expand...


----------



## riyansydney

Rabbahs said:


> riyansydney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you to have grant even earlier then you expect, but two cases are never similar to each other based on individual circumstances ...
> 
> 
> 
> I saw your time line. Why your case is delaying so long???
Click to expand...


----------



## Rabbahs

riyansydney said:


> Rabbahs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw your time line. Why your case is delaying so long???
> 
> 
> 
> Don't exactly, but most likely external security checks !
Click to expand...


----------



## agokarn

piyushanjali said:


> Hello Everyone...I lodged my visa on 4th of May and Co contacted for my marriage proof on 27thMay. After that no contact and today I got a call for Australian High Commission and she verified all my job reponsibilities and took my technical interview for 25minutes.
> 
> All experts here...please suggest...what do I expect next??
> 
> Regards,
> Anjali


Hi Anjali,
Can u post your timeline and specially the skill code please?
Did they book time with you before calling? What kind of questions were asked in the technical interview? Do you think it was someone technically strong or just a non technical case officer who was trying to match the job duties? 

Any additional information will be helpful for others.


----------



## riyansydney

Rabbahs said:


> riyansydney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't exactly, but most likely external security checks !
> 
> 
> 
> You should call them. Because the max time line for 189 visa is 3 months. You already reached the max.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rabbahs

riyansydney said:


> Rabbahs said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should call them. Because the max time line for 189 visa is 3 months. You already reached the max.
> 
> 
> 
> During the course of 9 months (LOL) I called DIBP only two times and heard the same reply " Few checks remaining". I am expecting the same if I call them again, so don't want to waste their PRECIOUS time in which they can grant the visa for someone else.
> 
> By keeping in touch of this form, I know that their are several thing that are not in the hand of CO, like external check. They need to wait for external agencies to get them back before they can take their decision.
> 
> Yes, you are right, 3 months for 189. But it is for normal cases. If you go to myimmitracker, you will know that a lot of cases took much more time. Specially the countries who are under high sec zon.
> 
> Good luck
Click to expand...


----------



## Rabbahs

riyansydney said:


> Rabbahs said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should call them. Because the max time line for 189 visa is 3 months. You already reached the max.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I sent you a personal message, please reply if you can. Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## Viaan

riyansydney said:


> salmangillani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet brother. Hope to get it soon.[/Q
> 
> One of my friend got the grant last week though he was from 11th Of May invitation round. Based on his time line i am expecting to get my grant any time this week. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Whats his timeline? when did he lodge his application? even I got invitation on 11th may but applied on 2nd June..
> 
> Viaan
Click to expand...


----------



## kawal_547

Imxohail said:


> Thanks alot Vinay!
> 
> One more question,
> 
> Regarding IELTS,. Do we need to have her IELTS at the time to lodging visa? Or we can submit later because at this moment getting the dates and waiting till results will expire my 2 months. It`s been already 20 days since I received invite and I am working on her Passport and other documents.
> 
> Thanks again


If she has passed her graduation in English medium, get a letter from her college/university stating the same, that it has been done in English.

It will help you and no need of ielts for your spouse.

All the best


----------



## jairichi

mimic said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied 189 visa on the 21st of July.
> 
> Just want to ask, my 2 brothers went to visit me here (tourist visa) in 2011, they got deported from violating the visa as they worked without work rights.
> 
> Now my other brother has been in jail in my home country for 2 years up to until now.
> 
> Will any of this affect my 189 application? They are not included in my visa as dependents but of course DIBP will see in the system my relation to them and I included them on the "siblings" part in Form 80.
> 
> Thanks


In my opinion it should not be an issue.


----------



## gsaeed2001

Dear Friends
, you should pay that money around 4250$ after Police check or when your process finalised.


----------



## mimic

jairichi said:


> mimic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I applied 189 visa on the 21st of July.
> 
> Just want to ask, my 2 brothers went to visit me here (tourist visa) in 2011, they got deported from violating the visa as they worked without work rights.
> 
> Now my other brother has been in jail in my home country for 2 years up to until now.
> 
> Will any of this affect my 189 application? They are not included in my visa as dependents but of course DIBP will see in the system my relation to them and I included them on the "siblings" part in Form 80.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion it should not be an issue.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I really hope so. As I've never been unlawful myself.


----------



## goaustralianow

piyushanjali said:


> Hello Everyone...I lodged my visa on 4th of May and Co contacted for my marriage proof on 27thMay. After that no contact and today I got a call for Australian High Commission and she verified all my job reponsibilities and took my technical interview for 25minutes.
> 
> All experts here...please suggest...what do I expect next??
> 
> Regards,
> Anjali


Hi Anajli,

What kind of interview was it? Did they enquire about your job roles and responsibilities or did they get into subjects like routing, switching etc..


----------



## mimic

piyushanjali said:


> Hello Everyone...I lodged my visa on 4th of May and Co contacted for my marriage proof on 27thMay. After that no contact and today I got a call for Australian High Commission and she verified all my job reponsibilities and took my technical interview for 25minutes.
> 
> All experts here...please suggest...what do I expect next??
> 
> Regards,
> Anjali


Marriage proof? Like marriage certificate and shared bank accounts or other proofs?


----------



## Shaivi

Any grant?
People are geting visa within 21 days and thr other are waiting since 98 to 300 days can anyone tell me why this is so?is dibp only looking at new cases then what abt april round?


----------



## AA007

AA007 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Congrats who got visa grants.
> 
> Query. On Immi account it is mentioned that there is an issue with attaching PDF docs, I recently have attached few as PDF and its done.
> Is it related to attachment or the PDF attachments are not readable for COs?
> Any one can guide, Should I convert these to jpg and attach again.
> Thanks


Can any1 respond on this. 
Thanks


----------



## sol79

xmilanx said:


> hi guys,
> 
> a question:
> 
> can i add explanation to the documents i am uploading after submitting the visa?
> 
> For example, My company has not paid us for last 3 months. there is salary delay due to financial issue of the company. so I don't have payslips for the last 3 moths. is it ok if i add a note on the first page of pdf file before other salary payslips and explain why i have not attached latest payslips ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes. However, I'd suggest adding it as a separate document titled "Payslip Arrears Clarifications". It will not be an issue, as I'm assuming you have a reference letter with your employment dates.


----------



## ausilover

Where are you jschopra and other jan, feb , march applicants? Haven't heard anything from u all since long. It increases my anxiety.


----------



## sol79

ausilover said:


> Where are you jschopra and other jan, feb , march applicants? Haven't heard anything from u all since long. It increases my anxiety.


Still waiting dude


----------



## agokarn

AA007 said:


> Can any1 respond on this.
> Thanks


Relax mate, that says its only for citizenship applications not for 189 applications or other visa applications...

ATTACHMENTS PRIOR TO PAYMENT FOR CITIZENSHIP APPLICATIONS
We are aware that there is currently an issue with attaching PDF documents to citizenship applications. While the issue is being resolved, please save each document as a JPG file to your desktop and attach the JPG file to the application.


----------



## aussieby2016

AA007 said:


> Can any1 respond on this.
> Thanks


till you can see the green tick beside every document uploaded, you don't need to worry about it....
btw are you applying for citizenship coz the first line in immi account where the PDF issue is mentioned says "ATTACHMENTS PRIOR TO PAYMENT FOR CITIZENSHIP APPLICATIONS"...if not then its not pertaining to you......


----------



## aussieby2016

ausilover said:


> Where are you jschopra and other jan, feb , march applicants? Haven't heard anything from u all since long. It increases my anxiety.


all jan, feb and march applicants are actually distressed with the working of DIBP and just waiting for the day to come when they would convey their happiness with their fellow applicants here in the forum......


----------



## sarbjass

ausilover said:


> Where are you jschopra and other jan, feb , march applicants? Haven't heard anything from u all since long. It increases my anxiety.




Still waiting. Till date nothing has happened in my case. I called them 3 times but won't help. It has notices on this forum that people who lodged their applications in july and june are getting visas but those who are waiting since long, their status remains the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamalendra

ausilover said:


> Where are you jschopra and other jan, feb , march applicants? Haven't heard anything from u all since long. It increases my anxiety.


dibp is being so rude that they are not giving us chance to share the gud news,,,, what to do


----------



## agokarn

Some Engineering Technologist with 65 points got a grant... Lodgement date 13/07/16 !!

source: immitracker


----------



## agokarn

kamalendra said:


> dibp is being so rude that they are not giving us chance to share the gud news,,,, what to do


I would say that they are probably prioritising people with higher points ahead of others.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Only two more days left in precious month of July but still wait has not ended...........

What next.. another month then another month then... 2017.. 2018.. ON n ON n ON

It is Good.. God would have better plans


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Another applicant of July got VISA grant today as shown immitracker.. it took him not even 15 days.. GREAT LUCK.. GOB BLESS


----------



## gautham2712

*Status: Finalised*

:second:

Guys, I am happy to announce that me and my wife have received our Grant today. 
It has been a long waiting journey from January 2016 but I feel the wait is worth it. 

First hurdle crossed next is the time for the real test but I until then :cheer2:

233513 - Product or Plant Engineer
Points claimed - 65

09/07/2015 - IELTS (Stuck with .5 scam)
09/09/2015 - PTE
05/10/2015 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
10/11/2015 - EOI Filed
15/12/2015 - Invitation
30/01/2016 - Lodged
15/02/2016 - CO request for extra documents
13/03/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, PCC, spouse IELTS). 
20/03/2016 - Medicals cleared
29/5/2016 - Clarification requested on GAP in employment and replied same day
XX/XX?2016 - No Emplyement verfication yet
27/07/2016 - Grant
16/11/2016 - IED

Need to plan on lane: dates


----------



## vikaschandra

gautham2712 said:


> :second:
> 
> Guys, I am happy to announce that me and my wife have received our Grant today.
> It has been a long waiting journey from January 2016 but I feel the wait is worth it.
> 
> First hurdle crossed next is the time for the real test but I until then :cheer2:
> 
> 233513 - Product or Plant Engineer
> Points claimed - 65
> 
> 09/07/2015 - IELTS (Stuck with .5 scam)
> 09/09/2015 - PTE
> 05/10/2015 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
> 10/11/2015 - EOI Filed
> 15/12/2015 - Invitation
> 30/01/2016 - Lodged
> 15/02/2016 - CO request for extra documents
> 13/03/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, PCC, spouse IELTS).
> 20/03/2016 - Medicals cleared
> 29/5/2016 - Clarification requested on GAP in employment and replied same day
> XX/XX?2016 - No Emplyement verfication yet
> 27/07/2016 - Grant
> 16/11/2016 - IED
> 
> Need to plan on lane: dates


Congratulations Mate


----------



## abhishek.gupta

Senior members 
is there any impact of VISA grant if i quit my job and remain jobless for some time ...
my notice period here is 3 months so thinking of putting down my papers this month.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

gautham2712 said:


> :second:
> 
> Guys, I am happy to announce that me and my wife have received our Grant today.
> It has been a long waiting journey from January 2016 but I feel the wait is worth it.
> 
> First hurdle crossed next is the time for the real test but I until then :cheer2:
> 
> 233513 - Product or Plant Engineer
> Points claimed - 65
> 
> 09/07/2015 - IELTS (Stuck with .5 scam)
> 09/09/2015 - PTE
> 05/10/2015 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
> 10/11/2015 - EOI Filed
> 15/12/2015 - Invitation
> 30/01/2016 - Lodged
> 15/02/2016 - CO request for extra documents
> 13/03/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, PCC, spouse IELTS).
> 20/03/2016 - Medicals cleared
> 29/5/2016 - Clarification requested on GAP in employment and replied same day
> XX/XX?2016 - No Emplyement verfication yet
> 27/07/2016 - Grant
> 16/11/2016 - IED
> 
> Need to plan on lane: dates


congrats !!! 

Some hope for oldies like me


----------



## aussieby2016

agokarn said:


> I would say that they are probably prioritising people with higher points ahead of others.


your assumptions are incorrect as people with 60 points are getting their grants while higher points are still awaiting....


----------



## vikaschandra

abhishek.gupta said:


> Senior members
> is there any impact of VISA grant if i quit my job and remain jobless for some time ...
> my notice period here is 3 months so thinking of putting down my papers this month.


AFAIK there should not be any impact


----------



## abhishek.gupta

Senior members
is there any impact of VISA grant if i quit my job and remain jobless for some time ...
my notice period here is 3 months so thinking of putting down my papers this month.


----------



## goaustralianow

gautham2712 said:


> :second:
> 
> Guys, I am happy to announce that me and my wife have received our Grant today.
> It has been a long waiting journey from January 2016 but I feel the wait is worth it.
> 
> First hurdle crossed next is the time for the real test but I until then :cheer2:
> 
> 233513 - Product or Plant Engineer
> Points claimed - 65
> 
> 09/07/2015 - IELTS (Stuck with .5 scam)
> 09/09/2015 - PTE
> 05/10/2015 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
> 10/11/2015 - EOI Filed
> 15/12/2015 - Invitation
> 30/01/2016 - Lodged
> 15/02/2016 - CO request for extra documents
> 13/03/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, PCC, spouse IELTS).
> 20/03/2016 - Medicals cleared
> 29/5/2016 - Clarification requested on GAP in employment and replied same day
> XX/XX?2016 - No Emplyement verfication yet
> 27/07/2016 - Grant
> 16/11/2016 - IED
> 
> Need to plan on lane: dates



Congrats mate! Wish you all the best for your future endeavours!


----------



## Abhi6060

abhishek.gupta said:


> Senior members
> 
> is there any impact of VISA grant if i quit my job and remain jobless for some time ...
> 
> my notice period here is 3 months so thinking of putting down my papers this month.




I don't think so, left the job after invitation and jobless since then. CO didn't ask anything about it so far.


----------



## sol79

abhishek.gupta said:


> Senior members
> is there any impact of VISA grant if i quit my job and remain jobless for some time ...
> my notice period here is 3 months so thinking of putting down my papers this month.


No - if you quit after your application. DIBP is only concerned with your details leading up to your application.

Depends - if you quit before applying. You'll need to mention the gap in employment and source of funds to maintain yourself (eg, savings) in the Form-80. Beyond that, there's no impact.


----------



## Sush1

Congrats



gautham2712 said:


> :second:
> 
> Guys, I am happy to announce that me and my wife have received our Grant today.
> It has been a long waiting journey from January 2016 but I feel the wait is worth it.
> 
> First hurdle crossed next is the time for the real test but I until then :cheer2:
> 
> 233513 - Product or Plant Engineer
> Points claimed - 65
> 
> 09/07/2015 - IELTS (Stuck with .5 scam)
> 09/09/2015 - PTE
> 05/10/2015 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
> 10/11/2015 - EOI Filed
> 15/12/2015 - Invitation
> 30/01/2016 - Lodged
> 15/02/2016 - CO request for extra documents
> 13/03/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, PCC, spouse IELTS).
> 20/03/2016 - Medicals cleared
> 29/5/2016 - Clarification requested on GAP in employment and replied same day
> XX/XX?2016 - No Emplyement verfication yet
> 27/07/2016 - Grant
> 16/11/2016 - IED
> 
> Need to plan on lane: dates


----------



## Moneyjheeta

sol79 said:


> No - if you quit after your application. DIBP is only concerned with your details leading up to your application.
> 
> Depends - if you quit before applying. You'll need to mention the gap in employment and source of funds to maintain yourself (eg, savings) in the Form-80. Beyond that, there's no impact.


If some one quits job after visa lodge...like you said its ok to quit after visa lodge....would it not affect employment verification? 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## agokarn

Moneyjheeta said:


> If some one quits job after visa lodge...like you said its ok to quit after visa lodge....would it not affect employment verification?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


No. It wouldnt affect because when the enquire, they will check if you were working there in the duration you claimed points for... which will be a date in the past.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

Moneyjheeta said:


> If some one quits job after visa lodge...like you said its ok to quit after visa lodge....would it not affect employment verification?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


I think in this case we must update them that we have changed /quit the job


----------



## rimmy

Hi I am working in IT .I do have only 6 months experience . I am planning for going to Australia with my husband as secondary partner. Anyone who can suggest me that what should I have to do after reached Australia. Weather I have to study or anything other. And which studies will be beneficial for me. I have completed my B.Tech in Electronics and Communication.


----------



## panks_777

piyushanjali said:


> Hello Everyone...I lodged my visa on 4th of May and Co contacted for my marriage proof on 27thMay. After that no contact and today I got a call for Australian High Commission and she verified all my job reponsibilities and took my technical interview for 25minutes.
> 
> All experts here...please suggest...what do I expect next??
> 
> Regards,
> Anjali


You should get grant in a week time.


----------



## jairichi

rimmy said:


> Hi I am working in IT .I do have only 6 months experience . I am planning for going to Australia with my husband as secondary partner. Anyone who can suggest me that what should I have to do after reached Australia. Weather I have to study or anything other. And which studies will be beneficial for me. I have completed my B.Tech in Electronics and Communication.


Start looking for a job. If you do not get one then look at options over there.


----------



## Prash2533

gautham2712 said:


> :second:
> 
> Guys, I am happy to announce that me and my wife have received our Grant today.
> It has been a long waiting journey from January 2016 but I feel the wait is worth it.
> 
> First hurdle crossed next is the time for the real test but I until then :cheer2:
> 
> 233513 - Product or Plant Engineer
> Points claimed - 65
> 
> 09/07/2015 - IELTS (Stuck with .5 scam)
> 09/09/2015 - PTE
> 05/10/2015 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
> 10/11/2015 - EOI Filed
> 15/12/2015 - Invitation
> 30/01/2016 - Lodged
> 15/02/2016 - CO request for extra documents
> 13/03/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, PCC, spouse IELTS).
> 20/03/2016 - Medicals cleared
> 29/5/2016 - Clarification requested on GAP in employment and replied same day
> XX/XX?2016 - No Emplyement verfication yet
> 27/07/2016 - Grant
> 16/11/2016 - IED
> 
> Need to plan on lane: dates


Congrats Gautham


----------



## missionaus2016

Hi guys, just wanted to let you know that I got my grant today. This forum has been helpful thanks.


----------



## icandoit124

Have a question about the rumour I heard. I know this is the best place to have an ans.

That there will be major change in immigration rules or policy which will be strict in terms of pts considered.


----------



## Ravali

gautham2712 said:


> :second:
> 
> Guys, I am happy to announce that me and my wife have received our Grant today.
> It has been a long waiting journey from January 2016 but I feel the wait is worth it.
> 
> First hurdle crossed next is the time for the real test but I until then :cheer2:
> 
> 233513 - Product or Plant Engineer
> Points claimed - 65
> 
> 09/07/2015 - IELTS (Stuck with .5 scam)
> 09/09/2015 - PTE
> 05/10/2015 - PTE Scores (L90 R84 S86 W90)
> 10/11/2015 - EOI Filed
> 15/12/2015 - Invitation
> 30/01/2016 - Lodged
> 15/02/2016 - CO request for extra documents
> 13/03/2016 - Uploaded (All including Form 80/1221 self & spouse, PCC, spouse IELTS).
> 20/03/2016 - Medicals cleared
> 29/5/2016 - Clarification requested on GAP in employment and replied same day
> XX/XX?2016 - No Emplyement verfication yet
> 27/07/2016 - Grant
> 16/11/2016 - IED
> 
> Need to plan on lane: dates


Congratulations.
Can you tell us which CO team was assigned to you?


----------



## zarak

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Hi Zarak, what was the reason for you to go for natural justice.[/QUOT]
> 
> 
> I signed reference letter from my line manager but our HR department regret to CO after NJL i requested again to HR and they issued me the same reference letter and then submitted to DIBP, but still waiting for response.


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations. Please share your timelines.


missionaus2016 said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to let you know that I got my grant today. This forum has been helpful thanks.


----------



## zarak

Congratulations...............................


----------



## kawal_547

missionaus2016 said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to let you know that I got my grant today. This forum has been helpful thanks.


Congratulations buddy


----------



## Tea&Coffee

missionaus2016 said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to let you know that I got my grant today. This forum has been helpful thanks.


Congratulations..............Please include your timeline and update it in immi tracker too.....all the best for your future endeavors!


----------



## missionaus2016

kawal_547 said:


> Congratulations buddy


thanks man .. will do .. waiting for enough posts to put up a signature


----------



## bigdownunder

Hi all,

1. Should I need to upload my photograph in attach documents or wheresoever though I am not seeing any tab in attach document regarding photograph?
2. I was in Australia for 1 month in 2014, Should I request AFP for Police clearance?

Thanks


----------



## agokarn

bigdownunder said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Should I need to upload my photograph in attach documents or wheresoever though I am not seeing any tab in attach document regarding photograph?
> 
> 2. I was in Australia for 1 month in 2014, Should I request AFP for Police clearance?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



It's good to submit photos though it's not mentioned anywhere. 

U need afp check only if u were here for more than 6 months I guess 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nirav3009

ausilover said:


> Where are you jschopra and other jan, feb , march applicants? Haven't heard anything from u all since long. It increases my anxiety.


I am from feb16, still waiting for the golden email

Sent from my Micromax A350 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdownunder

agokarn said:


> It's good to submit photos though it's not mentioned anywhere.
> 
> U need afp check only if u were here for more than 6 months I guess
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


alright thanks; also, should I need to label my name on photograph, as I read somewhere, someone was talking about to label name on photograph, not sure.


----------



## aussieby2016

bigdownunder said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 1. Should I need to upload my photograph in attach documents or wheresoever though I am not seeing any tab in attach document regarding photograph?
> 2. I was in Australia for 1 month in 2014, Should I request AFP for Police clearance?
> 
> Thanks


Photograph can be added under "evidence of identity - Photograph ".....

As far as PCC is concerned DIBP says:

"Character requirements

Police certificates for each country each person has lived in for a cumulative period of 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age."

So in your case since you have lived for only 1 month, PCC will not be required.....however do mention it in Form 80 for CO's reference.....


----------



## Tea&Coffee

missionaus2016 said:


> thanks man .. will do .. waiting for enough posts to put up a signature


Hi, don't worry about signature......just write down your timeline in comment.....we are excited to see it.


----------



## aussieby2016

missionaus2016 said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to let you know that I got my grant today. This forum has been helpful thanks.


missionaus2016's mission got accomplished.....congrats....


----------



## bigdownunder

aussieby2016 said:


> Photograph can be added under "evidence of identity - Photograph ".....
> 
> As far as PCC is concerned DIBP says:
> 
> "Character requirements
> 
> Police certificates for each country each person has lived in for a cumulative period of 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age."
> 
> So in your case since you have lived for only 1 month, PCC will not be required.....however do mention it in Form 80 for CO's reference.....


thanks, please clear above asked query, should I need to label my name on photograph or not?


----------



## goaustralianow

missionaus2016 said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to let you know that I got my grant today. This forum has been helpful thanks.


Congrats Mate! Wish you all the best for your future endeavours!


----------



## aussieby2016

bigdownunder said:


> thanks, please clear above asked query, should I need to label my name on photograph or not?


not required....a simple photo on a white background is sufficient....


----------



## anandacharya

piyushanjali said:


> Hello Everyone...I lodged my visa on 4th of May and Co contacted for my marriage proof on 27thMay. After that no contact and today I got a call for Australian High Commission and she verified all my job reponsibilities and took my technical interview for 25minutes.
> 
> All experts here...please suggest...what do I expect next??
> 
> Regards,
> Anjali


Hi Anjali,

Could you please reply for which occupation you have applied and what type of questions were asked in the technical interview?

Thanks & Regards,
Anand Acharya


----------



## rak_123

*Its Granted finally.... *

Happy to let you know guys that VISA has been granted for me and my Wife,Son.

It was indeed a long wait but not disappointing one at the end.:second:

My timelines:
Visa Lodged: 01 Mar 2016
CO Request for additional docs: 23 Mar 2016 (Brisbane)
Docs submitted: 16 April 2016
Verification EMail to Current Employer (HR): 1st Week of June 2016
Verification Call from AHC(Delhi): 21 June 2016
Grant : 27th July 2016
IED: 09 April 2017


----------



## kawal_547

rak_123 said:


> Happy to let you know guys that VISA has been granted for me and my Wife,Son.
> 
> It was indeed a long wait but not disappointing one at the end.:second:
> 
> My timelines:
> Visa Lodged: 01 Mar 2016
> CO Request for additional docs: 23 Mar 2016 (Brisbane)
> Docs submitted: 16 April 2016
> Verification EMail to Current Employer (HR): 1st Week of June 2016
> Verification Call from AHC(Delhi): 21 June 2016
> Grant : 27th July 2016
> IED: 09 April 2017


Congratulations

All the best for the journey ahead

Your ANZSCO code please


----------



## aussieby2016

rak_123 said:


> Happy to let you know guys that VISA has been granted for me and my Wife,Son.
> 
> It was indeed a long wait but not disappointing one at the end.:second:
> 
> My timelines:
> Visa Lodged: 01 Mar 2016
> CO Request for additional docs: 23 Mar 2016 (Brisbane)
> Docs submitted: 16 April 2016
> Verification EMail to Current Employer (HR): 1st Week of June 2016
> Verification Call from AHC(Delhi): 21 June 2016
> Grant : 27th July 2016
> IED: 09 April 2017


congrats....


----------



## rak_123

ANZSCO codes 261311(Analyst Programmer) with 60 Points


----------



## Sush1

Congratulation Bro.



rak_123 said:


> Happy to let you know guys that VISA has been granted for me and my Wife,Son.
> 
> It was indeed a long wait but not disappointing one at the end.:second:
> 
> My timelines:
> Visa Lodged: 01 Mar 2016
> CO Request for additional docs: 23 Mar 2016 (Brisbane)
> Docs submitted: 16 April 2016
> Verification EMail to Current Employer (HR): 1st Week of June 2016
> Verification Call from AHC(Delhi): 21 June 2016
> Grant : 27th July 2016
> IED: 09 April 2017


----------



## Ozybound

rak_123 said:


> Happy to let you know guys that VISA has been granted for me and my Wife,Son.
> 
> It was indeed a long wait but not disappointing one at the end.:second:
> 
> My timelines:
> Visa Lodged: 01 Mar 2016
> CO Request for additional docs: 23 Mar 2016 (Brisbane)
> Docs submitted: 16 April 2016
> Verification EMail to Current Employer (HR): 1st Week of June 2016
> Verification Call from AHC(Delhi): 21 June 2016
> Grant : 27th July 2016
> IED: 09 April 2017


Many congratulations mate!!


----------



## aliee

abhishek.gupta said:


> same for me "Assessment in Progress"


Have you followed up with them? If yes, what did they say?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

icandoit124 said:


> Have a question about the rumour I heard. I know this is the best place to have an ans.
> 
> That there will be major change in immigration rules or policy which will be strict in terms of pts considered.


Dont believe in anything unless you see it in the dibp website. Besides what good does these rumours do aside from spreading unnecessary paranoia  

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Tatsie1379

Happy to announce that I received the golden email today 11.30am.

Thank you for your support and help.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Tatsie1379 said:


> Happy to announce that I received the golden email today 11.30am.
> 
> Thank you for your support and help.


Congrats...your timeline with code plz

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## jatin1011

piyushanjali said:


> Hello Everyone...I lodged my visa on 4th of May and Co contacted for my marriage proof on 27thMay. After that no contact and today I got a call for Australian High Commission and she verified all my job reponsibilities and took my technical interview for 25minutes.
> 
> All experts here...please suggest...what do I expect next??
> 
> Regards,
> Anjali


Hi,

What is your Job Code for which you applied?

Regards


----------



## dakshch

ausilover said:


> Where are you jschopra and other jan, feb , march applicants? Haven't heard anything from u all since long. It increases my anxiety.




December and still waiting. Don't feel like coming to this forum anymore.


----------



## Tatsie1379

Moneyjheeta said:


> Congrats...your timeline with code plz
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk






ICT BA - 261111
EOI DOE - 22 Feb 2015 (60 Points)
ITA received - 17 Feb 2016
VISA Lodge- 21 Feb 2016
CO Contact - 29 Feb 2016
Request Completed - 8 Mar 2016
Visa Grant - 27 Jul 2016
IED - 28 Feb 2017


----------



## kvipinrajk

msr83 said:


> This thread is created to bring in those who are launching visa in 2016.:juggle:


Hi,

I am planning to relocate to Australia- currently in Oman. I did a primary assessment and found that I am eligible for a PR. I will get required 60 points once I pass IELTS with 7 band score each.

Could you advise me where I can find a checklist/procedure to complete the PR process. I do not have any idea about processing PR to Australia.

Thanks in advance

Vipin


----------



## abhishek.gupta

Tatsie1379 said:


> Happy to announce that I received the golden email today 11.30am.
> 
> Thank you for your support and help.



congratulations !!!

any employment verification for you ?


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Tatsie1379 said:


> ICT BA - 261111
> EOI DOE - 22 Feb 2015 (60 Points)
> ITA received - 17 Feb 2016
> VISA Lodge- 21 Feb 2016
> CO Contact - 29 Feb 2016
> Request Completed - 8 Mar 2016
> Visa Grant - 27 Jul 2016
> IED - 28 Feb 2017


Long wait for invitation. .. you earned it...well deserved grant...you are gng feb to feb year on year...jus kidding..Good luck 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek.gupta

missionaus2016 said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to let you know that I got my grant today. This forum has been helpful thanks.


congrats !!

Please share your timeline brother


----------



## aussieby2016

Tatsie1379 said:


> Happy to announce that I received the golden email today 11.30am.
> 
> Thank you for your support and help.


congrats....


----------



## anurag.gupta81

Hey, has anybody submitted EOI for Job code 261111 Businesss Analyst role and is waiting for invite? 
My friend has applied for it in march and he has total of 65 points, and is stilll waiting for the invitation.

is DIBP giving out invitation to selected people now?

Any guesses?


----------



## agokarn

anurag.gupta81 said:


> Hey, has anybody submitted EOI for Job code 261111 Businesss Analyst role and is waiting for invite?
> My friend has applied for it in march and he has total of 65 points, and is stilll waiting for the invitation.
> 
> is DIBP giving out invitation to selected people now?
> 
> Any guesses?


there's a long queue for BA with 65 points. i think last time 65 got invite was feb mid.
70 is getting invite immediately but 65 has a long queue. there are chances that 65 will start getting invites in august but the backlog will be cleared out first i guess.


----------



## sol79

anurag.gupta81 said:


> Hey, has anybody submitted EOI for Job code 261111 Businesss Analyst role and is waiting for invite?
> My friend has applied for it in march and he has total of 65 points, and is stilll waiting for the invitation.
> 
> is DIBP giving out invitation to selected people now?
> 
> Any guesses?


Invitations for some professions are prorated. Applicants with higher points are prioritised. Remaining applicants will receive invitations based on the application date.

Check the skill select portal to see the prorated arrangements.


----------



## goaustralianow

rak_123 said:


> Happy to let you know guys that VISA has been granted for me and my Wife,Son.
> 
> It was indeed a long wait but not disappointing one at the end.:second:
> 
> My timelines:
> Visa Lodged: 01 Mar 2016
> CO Request for additional docs: 23 Mar 2016 (Brisbane)
> Docs submitted: 16 April 2016
> Verification EMail to Current Employer (HR): 1st Week of June 2016
> Verification Call from AHC(Delhi): 21 June 2016
> Grant : 27th July 2016
> IED: 09 April 2017


Hearty Congrats Mate! Wish you all the best for your future endeavours!


----------



## goaustralianow

Tatsie1379 said:


> Happy to announce that I received the golden email today 11.30am.
> 
> Thank you for your support and help.


Hearty Congrats Mate! Wish you all the best for your future endeavours!


----------



## coolrc_04

aussieby2016 said:


> congrats....


Hello Aussieby2016,

While uploading documents, can I leave few fields/tabs empty? I am leaving the following three tabs empty. I have stated the reason in brackets.

Australian work experience (No Australian work experience)
Australian qualification (No Australian education)
overseas work experience (Not claiming points for work experience)

Please let me know if this is the correct way of doing it.

Thanks


----------



## agokarn

coolrc_04 said:


> Hello Aussieby2016,
> 
> While uploading documents, can I leave few fields/tabs empty? I am leaving the following three tabs empty. I have stated the reason in brackets.
> 
> Australian work experience (No Australian work experience)
> Australian qualification (No Australian education)
> overseas work experience (Not claiming points for work experience)
> 
> Please let me know if this is the correct way of doing it.
> 
> Thanks


u need documents only that are applicable and for which you have claimed points. u did it correctly. dont worry


----------



## Hi there

Hi guys;

Experts please help..... 

I paid 2nd VAC (spouse's functional English payment) three weeks ago and called and informed DIBP. I was expecting my visa to be finalised within several days. But after three weeks there is no news. Would you please shed some light on it? What should I do to make them finalise my case? 

Thanks


----------



## coolrc_04

Jairichi and Aussieby2016

Can I please have your take on this?



coolrc_04 said:


> Hello Aussieby2016,
> 
> While uploading documents, can I leave few fields/tabs empty? I am leaving the following three tabs empty. I have stated the reason in brackets.
> 
> Australian work experience (No Australian work experience)
> Australian qualification (No Australian education)
> overseas work experience (Not claiming points for work experience)
> 
> Please let me know if this is the correct way of doing it.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats.. Great News..

All the best



rak_123 said:


> Happy to let you know guys that VISA has been granted for me and my Wife,Son.
> 
> It was indeed a long wait but not disappointing one at the end.:second:
> 
> My timelines:
> Visa Lodged: 01 Mar 2016
> CO Request for additional docs: 23 Mar 2016 (Brisbane)
> Docs submitted: 16 April 2016
> Verification EMail to Current Employer (HR): 1st Week of June 2016
> Verification Call from AHC(Delhi): 21 June 2016
> Grant : 27th July 2016
> IED: 09 April 2017


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Tatsie



Tatsie1379 said:


> Happy to announce that I received the golden email today 11.30am.
> 
> Thank you for your support and help.


----------



## jairichi

coolrc_04 said:


> Jairichi and Aussieby2016
> 
> Can I please have your take on this?


If you are not claiming any points for them there is no need to upload those documents. If you have all required documents but still are not claiming points you can upload those documents if you want to.


----------



## aussieby2016

coolrc_04 said:


> Hello Aussieby2016,
> 
> While uploading documents, can I leave few fields/tabs empty? I am leaving the following three tabs empty. I have stated the reason in brackets.
> 
> Australian work experience (No Australian work experience)
> Australian qualification (No Australian education)
> overseas work experience (Not claiming points for work experience)
> 
> Please let me know if this is the correct way of doing it.
> 
> Thanks


Agokarn replied it to perfection......


----------



## jahanzeb84

coolrc_04 said:


> Jairichi and Aussieby2016
> 
> Can I please have your take on this?


What are your points breakdown?


----------



## Josephite

Hey guys
My present company experience was marked as non relevant by ACS due to insufficient docs. 
As i am not claiming any points for work experience and i have been in present company for only 6mnths,i thought of going thru with it. 
So do i need to show my present company details in eoi or while lodging visa or in form80/1221?
Kindly advise where to and where not to mention and how to mention. 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

Josephite said:


> Hey guys
> My present company experience was marked as non relevant by ACS due to insufficient docs.
> As i am not claiming any points for work experience and i have been in present company for only 6mnths,i thought of going thru with it.
> So do i need to show my present company details in eoi or while lodging visa or in form80/1221?
> Kindly advise where to and where not to mention and how to mention.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


You can mention that experience as 'not related' in EOI. And, mention it in form 80 and 1221.


----------



## Josephite

jairichi said:


> You can mention that experience as 'not related' in EOI. And, mention it in form 80 and 1221.


And in visa application? 
Do submit same docs i submitted in acs?


----------



## jairichi

Josephite said:


> And in visa application?
> Do submit same docs i submitted in acs?


Yes in visa application.
Yes, submit the same documents you submitted to ACS.


----------



## Shaivi

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Another applicant of July got VISA grant today as shown immitracker.. it took him not even 15 days.. GREAT LUCK.. GOB BLESS


This is realy very cruel...this should not happen atleast...what is our fault atleast they should tell that


----------



## xmilanx

hi guys,

do i need to upload form 1221 Additional personal particulars form once applied for visa as well ?

or form 80 is enough ?

thanks


----------



## jairichi

xmilanx said:


> hi guys,
> 
> do i need to upload form 1221 Additional personal particulars form once applied for visa as well ?
> 
> or form 80 is enough ?
> 
> thanks


If you prefer not to have any delay fill form 80 and 1221 for all applicants of age 18 and above.


----------



## xmilanx

jairichi said:


> If you prefer not to have any delay fill form 80 and 1221 for all applicants of age 18 and above.


Thank you very much.

i started filling the form. but may i know what should i reply for questions 18 & 19 ?

I don't know when i will travel to Australia. however i want to travel within 3 months after receiving the grant. how can i fill the dates without knowing the grant date ? !!

I attached screen shot of questions 18 & 19.

Thanks


----------



## sangeet4u

Leave them blank?


----------



## jairichi

xmilanx said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> i started filling the form. but may i know what should i reply for questions 18 & 19 ?
> 
> I don't know when i will travel to Australia. however i want to travel within 3 months after receiving the grant. how can i fill the dates without knowing the grant date ? !!
> 
> I attached screen shot of questions 18 & 19.
> 
> Thanks


As Sangeet4u said just leave them blank.


----------



## gautham2712

Thanks!!


----------



## gautham2712

Brisbane...my CO was Daniel


----------



## kruskk

*Invitation Leadtime - Industrial Engineer ANZSCO 233511*

Hello friends,

Today I submitted my EOI for Visa 189 with 60 points, under Occupation ID 2335 (Industrial Engineer).
Do you think it is possible to receive an invitation in August?

Please advise about the usual lead time for Occupation ID 2335 invitations.

Thank you very much!!


----------



## piyushanjali

AHC called and interviewed about my job responsibilities and what exactly I do on daily basis...as if me giving a technical round..asked few more job profile questions..how my career progressed..

ANZO CODE: Computer and stystem analyst


----------



## piyushanjali

jatin1011 said:


> piyushanjali said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone...I lodged my visa on 4th of May and Co contacted for my marriage proof on 27thMay. After that no contact and today I got a call for Australian High Commission and she verified all my job reponsibilities and took my technical interview for 25minutes.
> 
> All experts here...please suggest...what do I expect next??
> 
> Regards,
> Anjali
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> What is your Job Code for which you applied?
> 
> Regards
Click to expand...


My job code is 263111


----------



## piyushanjali

anandacharya said:


> piyushanjali said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone...I lodged my visa on 4th of May and Co contacted for my marriage proof on 27thMay. After that no contact and today I got a call for Australian High Commission and she verified all my job reponsibilities and took my technical interview for 25minutes.
> 
> All experts here...please suggest...what do I expect next??
> 
> Regards,
> Anjali
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Anjali,
> 
> Could you please reply for which occupation you have applied and what type of questions were asked in the technical interview?
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Anand Acharya
Click to expand...


Hi Anand,

I applied for code 263111 and she asked me all questions related to my job problem...even digging deep like how you handle day to day activities..as I work for Cisco so asked all about switches..routers and what all I do etc...customer designing involved or etc..
Very detailed one.

Please suggest shall I hope my Grant soon..as waiting for almost 3months.

Regards
Anjali


----------



## piyushanjali

panks_777 said:


> piyushanjali said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone...I lodged my visa on 4th of May and Co contacted for my marriage proof on 27thMay. After that no contact and today I got a call for Australian High Commission and she verified all my job reponsibilities and took my technical interview for 25minutes.
> 
> All experts here...please suggest...what do I expect next??
> 
> Regards,
> Anjali
> 
> 
> 
> You should get grant in a week time.
Click to expand...


THANKS, I wish your words get true...:grinning::grinning::grinning::grinning:


----------



## piyushanjali

goaustralianow said:


> piyushanjali said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone...I lodged my visa on 4th of May and Co contacted for my marriage proof on 27thMay. After that no contact and today I got a call for Australian High Commission and she verified all my job reponsibilities and took my technical interview for 25minutes.
> 
> All experts here...please suggest...what do I expect next??
> 
> Regards,
> Anjali
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Anajli,
> 
> What kind of interview was it? Did they enquire about your job roles and responsibilities or did they get into subjects like routing, switching etc..
Click to expand...


Hi,

Yes she inquired when and how I joined..when got married..whats my job profile...then she asked how u upgrade router..explain in detail..whats stp...vtp...what u do on servers...what tech u work with....many more...very techy interview....


----------



## piyushanjali

mimic said:


> piyushanjali said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone...I lodged my visa on 4th of May and Co contacted for my marriage proof on 27thMay. After that no contact and today I got a call for Australian High Commission and she verified all my job reponsibilities and took my technical interview for 25minutes.
> 
> All experts here...please suggest...what do I expect next??
> 
> Regards,
> Anjali
> 
> 
> 
> Marriage proof? Like marriage certificate and shared bank accounts or other proofs?
Click to expand...


Yes...proof like what u stated.


----------



## piyushanjali

agokarn said:


> piyushanjali said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone...I lodged my visa on 4th of May and Co contacted for my marriage proof on 27thMay. After that no contact and today I got a call for Australian High Commission and she verified all my job reponsibilities and took my technical interview for 25minutes.
> 
> All experts here...please suggest...what do I expect next??
> 
> Regards,
> Anjali
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Anjali,
> Can u post your timeline and specially the skill code please?
> Did they book time with you before calling? What kind of questions were asked in the technical interview? Do you think it was someone technically strong or just a non technical case officer who was trying to match the job duties?
> 
> Any additional information will be helpful for others.
Click to expand...


Hi

As stated my code is 263111...yes the questions were technical..but she was not technical...she was very well prepared and matching my job duties....even singlest one that i mentioned and trying to relate to my work....how u do this..when u did this...whats ur career path....

No prior appointement...she did tell what ever u say or speak is documented...even she was typing and asked me to slow down so many times....


----------



## piyushanjali

kawal_547 said:


> piyushanjali said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone...I lodged my visa on 4th of May and Co contacted for my marriage proof on 27thMay. After that no contact and today I got a call for Australian High Commission and she verified all my job reponsibilities and took my technical interview for 25minutes.
> 
> All experts here...please suggest...what do I expect next??
> 
> Regards,
> Anjali
> 
> 
> 
> If all went fine.
> 
> Then expect your grant.
> 
> Time-frame of your grant from now can be as early as tomorrow and end date not known.
> 
> All the best.
Click to expand...


Thanks for responding..all did go well..but no grant as of now..hope have better tomorrow or better week ahead..thanks for kind wishes and wish everyone the same.

ANJALI


----------



## nirav3009

Shaivi said:


> This is realy very cruel...this should not happen atleast...what is our fault atleast they should tell that


Right, there should be some response time to get back if something is missing.

I have a front loaded application and even waiting for CO/Grant for more than 160 days. 

Sent from my Micromax A350 using Tapatalk


----------



## goaustralianow

nirav3009 said:


> Right, there should be some response time to get back if something is missing.
> 
> I have a front loaded application and even waiting for CO/Grant for more than 160 days.
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A350 using Tapatalk


Nirav are you saying that you didn't even received the commencement/CO assgined email? That sounds very scary


----------



## Moneyjheeta

nirav3009 said:


> Right, there should be some response time to get back if something is missing.
> 
> I have a front loaded application and even waiting for CO/Grant for more than 160 days.
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A350 using Tapatalk


Just hope for direct grant now. ..dnt concentrate on CO now...

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81

nirav3009 said:


> Right, there should be some response time to get back if something is missing.
> 
> I have a front loaded application and even waiting for CO/Grant for more than 160 days.
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A350 using Tapatalk


Mine have been 64 days since lodging anf I also haven't received any commencement/CO allocation mail.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

mimic said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied 189 visa on the 21st of July.
> 
> Just want to ask, my 2 brothers went to visit me here (tourist visa) in 2011, they got deported from violating the visa as they worked without work rights.
> 
> Now my other brother has been in jail in my home country for 2 years up to until now.
> 
> Will any of this affect my 189 application? They are not included in my visa as dependents but of course DIBP will see in the system my relation to them and I included them on the "siblings" part in Form 80.
> 
> Thanks




As long as you are "clean" it should mot have any impact.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatin1011

rak_123 said:


> Happy to let you know guys that VISA has been granted for me and my Wife,Son.
> 
> It was indeed a long wait but not disappointing one at the end.:second:
> 
> My timelines:
> Visa Lodged: 01 Mar 2016
> CO Request for additional docs: 23 Mar 2016 (Brisbane)
> Docs submitted: 16 April 2016
> Verification EMail to Current Employer (HR): 1st Week of June 2016
> Verification Call from AHC(Delhi): 21 June 2016
> Grant : 27th July 2016
> IED: 09 April 2017


Hi,

What type of verification call did you get from AHC? What is your job code for which you applied?

Regards


----------



## risingmars

Dear all, 
With the grace of god i have received grant for my family today 
Best of luck to all those who are waiting. I know its difficult, but i am sure DIBP is working hard to process applications as soon as possible. 
My timeline for mobile users
ANZSCO CODE: 261313 || Software Engineer
01/02/2015 - ACS Applied and Positive. 
12/06/2015 - IELTS Scores Band 8 (R:8,S:8,L:8,W:7)
29/06/2015 - EOI Filed (189 - 60 points)
22/01/2016 - Invitation received 
24/02/2016 - Visa lodged. No documents uploaded
10/03/2016 - Adelaide CO assigned. Asked all docs.
06/04/2016 - Uploaded everything including Medicals. 
25/07/20 16 - After 110 days. Called DIBP to check status.
28/07/2016 - Received grant.


----------



## jatin1011

Hi,

Is the verification call like a technical interview happening for Software Engineer(261313) code also?

Regards


----------



## enamkhan

Hello Everyone,

Just received the 189 grant for myself and family!

Can anyone let me know if everyone in the application needs to make first entry together, or can one applicant travel first for job searching and the rest follow later?

Also I would greatly appreciate any help in job leads from people in this forum. I am travelling next month.

Regards,
Enam


----------



## xmilanx

Hi guys,

Can someone list the documents which are mandatory to be uploaded after submitting the visa application ? It is somehow confusing. For example, some say that we have to submit Form 1221, others say it is not required unless CO asks you for that.

could someone who got the grant/or got contacted by CO and was asked to submit more documents provide us list of requirements? 

Thanks


----------



## Shaivi

goaustralianow said:


> nirav3009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, there should be some response time to get back if something is missing.
> 
> I have a front loaded application and even waiting for CO/Grant for more than 160 days.
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A350 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nirav are you saying that you didn't even received the commencement/CO assgined email? That sounds very scary
Click to expand...

We are even waiting for 100 days no co grant no commensement mail.stautus application recieved.emp veri on 22/6


----------



## Shaivi

enamkhan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Just received the 189 grant for myself and family!
> 
> Can anyone let me know if everyone in the application needs to make first entry together, or can one applicant travel first for job searching and the rest follow later?
> 
> Also I would greatly appreciate any help in job leads from people in this forum. I am travelling next month.
> 
> Regards,
> Enam


Congrats..can u share your time line after how many days of visa lodge u recieved the grant?


----------



## Shaivi

jitin81 said:


> nirav3009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, there should be some response time to get back if something is missing.
> 
> I have a front loaded application and even waiting for CO/Grant for more than 160 days.
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A350 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Mine have been 64 days since lodging anf I also haven't received any commencement/CO allocation mail.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

100 days of visa lodge
No co contact
No commencement mail
Application recived status
Employment veri 22/6.
Frustrating


----------



## kawal_547

enamkhan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Just received the 189 grant for myself and family!
> 
> Can anyone let me know if everyone in the application needs to make first entry together, or can one applicant travel first for job searching and the rest follow later?
> 
> Also I would greatly appreciate any help in job leads from people in this forum. I am travelling next month.
> 
> Regards,
> Enam


Congratulations.

Conditions will be mentioned in your grant letter, if any.

If not then any applicant can travel anytime before IED.


----------



## goaustralianow

xmilanx said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can someone list the documents which are mandatory to be uploaded after submitting the visa application ? It is somehow confusing. For example, some say that we have to submit Form 1221, others say it is not required unless CO asks you for that.
> 
> could someone who got the grant/or got contacted by CO and was asked to submit more documents provide us list of requirements?
> 
> Thanks


For getting ready with your docs, follow this link:
Documents Required after EOI


----------



## jatin1011

Shaivi said:


> We are even waiting for 100 days no co grant no commensement mail.stautus application recieved.emp veri on 22/6


Hi,

What kind of emp verification happened for you? What is the job code?

Regards


----------



## goaustralianow

enamkhan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Just received the 189 grant for myself and family!
> 
> Can anyone let me know if everyone in the application needs to make first entry together, or can one applicant travel first for job searching and the rest follow later?
> 
> Also I would greatly appreciate any help in job leads from people in this forum. I am travelling next month.
> 
> Regards,
> Enam


Congrats Mate! Post your timeline along with ANZSCO please


----------



## jahanzeb84

risingmars said:


> Dear all,
> With the grace of god i have received grant for my family today
> Best of luck to all those who are waiting. I know its difficult, but i am sure DIBP is working hard to process applications as soon as possible.
> My timeline for mobile users
> ANZSCO CODE: 261313 || Software Engineer
> 01/02/2015 - ACS Applied and Positive.
> 12/06/2015 - IELTS Scores Band 8 (R:8,S:8,L:8,W:7)
> 29/06/2015 - EOI Filed (189 - 60 points)
> 22/01/2016 - Invitation received
> 24/02/2016 - Visa lodged. No documents uploaded
> 10/03/2016 - Adelaide CO assigned. Asked all docs.
> 06/04/2016 - Uploaded everything including Medicals.
> 25/07/20 16 - After 110 days. Called DIBP to check status.
> 28/07/2016 - Received grant.


Congratulations  Can you please let me know the number you called to check the status?


----------



## goaustralianow

risingmars said:


> Dear all,
> With the grace of god i have received grant for my family today
> Best of luck to all those who are waiting. I know its difficult, but i am sure DIBP is working hard to process applications as soon as possible.
> My timeline for mobile users
> ANZSCO CODE: 261313 || Software Engineer
> 01/02/2015 - ACS Applied and Positive.
> 12/06/2015 - IELTS Scores Band 8 (R:8,S:8,L:8,W:7)
> 29/06/2015 - EOI Filed (189 - 60 points)
> 22/01/2016 - Invitation received
> 24/02/2016 - Visa lodged. No documents uploaded
> 10/03/2016 - Adelaide CO assigned. Asked all docs.
> 06/04/2016 - Uploaded everything including Medicals.
> 25/07/20 16 - After 110 days. Called DIBP to check status.
> 28/07/2016 - Received grant.



Congrats Mate! Wish you all the best for your future endeavours!


----------



## Shaivi

Can any one give contact num of dibp asap pleaseeeeee


----------



## aussieby2016

shaivi said:


> can any one give contact num of dibp asap pleaseeeeee


+61731367000


----------



## arjun09

shaivi said:


> can any one give contact num of dibp asap pleaseeeeee


+61731367000


----------



## enamkhan

*189 Granted*



Shaivi said:


> Congrats..can u share your time line after how many days of visa lodge u recieved the grant?


I lodged the application on 15th October 2015, but my case was delayed as I did not receive one the clearance certificates.

Once all the requested files were submitted, the visa was granted in 3 months time.

Regards,
Enam


----------



## Vijayabaskar

Congrats 



risingmars said:


> Dear all,
> With the grace of god i have received grant for my family today
> Best of luck to all those who are waiting. I know its difficult, but i am sure DIBP is working hard to process applications as soon as possible.
> My timeline for mobile users
> ANZSCO CODE: 261313 || Software Engineer
> 01/02/2015 - ACS Applied and Positive.
> 12/06/2015 - IELTS Scores Band 8 (R:8,S:8,L:8,W:7)
> 29/06/2015 - EOI Filed (189 - 60 points)
> 22/01/2016 - Invitation received
> 24/02/2016 - Visa lodged. No documents uploaded
> 10/03/2016 - Adelaide CO assigned. Asked all docs.
> 06/04/2016 - Uploaded everything including Medicals.
> 25/07/20 16 - After 110 days. Called DIBP to check status.
> 28/07/2016 - Received grant.


----------



## Shaivi

jatin1011 said:


> Shaivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are even waiting for 100 days no co grant no commensement mail.stautus application
> recieved.emp veri on 22/6
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> What kind of emp verification happened for you? What is the job code?
> 
> Regards
Click to expand...

I m dependent my husband is main applicant 351311 its demanding feild
They have called at my hubands work place talked with higher officer on friday than again they called on monday talked to account section told to connect to my huband talked with my husband ask him technical question of his feild as well as asked those all quetions which he asked to higjer officee then he asked my husband how many person work under you he said 12 then asked the name of them then asked to comtact to lowest grad person and asked him the same question which he asked to higher officer and my husband may be he wanted to matches the answer of all three and all calls were on landline of office no mobile conversation so it aas kind of employment and physical verification


----------



## rak_123

jatin1011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What type of verification call did you get from AHC? What is your job code for which you applied?
> 
> Regards


My ANZO is 261311

It was a call to verify my current and previous job details for which I have claimed 10 points together.

The lady who had called me did verify about my joining date, Designation while joining, current designation and roles and responsibilities.
On roles and responsibilities she was asking in depth and about projects I handled, technologies and tools I use.

She said, she made a note out of what I answered and will submit it to my CO same day.
The call lasted for 25 Min.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Great to see 3 GRANTS in forum today till now.. 

DIBP is picking pace now after a lean phase.. Congratulations to GRANT holders and All the best for waiting applicants!!


----------



## Shaivi

Main applicant has to call dibp or dependent could call??is there any problem if dependent call there


----------



## Shaivi

I called to dibp and asked that there has been 100 days of visa lodge and i want to know status of visa lodge could you please help me she said that when was last co called you i said there has been no co allocation and the employment verification done on 22 nd june and my status is still application recieved then she asked me that have you applied through any agent i said no then she ask me do u have passport num i have given passport num she asked birthday and name i said and then she asked me who are i said that i m dependsnt my passort num is this and he is my husband main applicant.
Then she said sorry mam thats true that u are depenet but he need to call we can not give ans to you.i said ok he will call thank u so much
Will it affect anyway
Please help seniores jairichi sir vikas sir


----------



## ns0314

thehuskyone said:


> I got my Direct grant earlier today @ 12.19 PM IST, below is my timeline
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> PTE-A: 30-APR-2016 L-88, R-85, W-90, S-82 O: 85/90
> ACS Application: 06-JUN-2016 | ACS Result +ve: 20-JUN-2016
> India PCC Applied: 14-JUN-2016 | India PCC Received: 17-JUN-2016
> Medical test: 23-JUN-2016 | Medicals Uploaded: 30-JUN-2016
> EOI Subclass 189 (70 points): 20-JUN-2016
> Invitation: 05-JUL-2016 07.54 PM IST| Visa Lodged: 06-JUL-2016 10.53 AM IST
> Direct Grant: 25-JUL-2016
> IED: 30-JUN-2017


Hey...i just wana know how did u go for pcc and medical prior to submission of EOI...i guess we require HAP id for it....dont we?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## kawal_547

Shaivi said:


> I called to dibp and asked that there has been 100 days of visa lodge and i want to know status of visa lodge could you please help me she said that when was last co called you i said there has been no co allocation and the employment verification done on 22 nd june and my status is still application recieved then she asked me that have you applied through any agent i said no then she ask me do u have passport num i have given passport num she asked birthday and name i said and then she asked me who are i said that i m dependsnt my passort num is this and he is my husband main applicant.
> Then she said sorry mam thats true that u are depenet but he need to call we can not give ans to you.i said ok he will call thank u so much
> Will it affect anyway
> Please help seniores jairichi sir vikas sir


No it will not.

Even I called them 2 weeks back, my wife is the main applicant.

They also told me the same, and asked to let my wife call.

My wife called next day and they answered her queries.

All the best.


----------



## Shaivi

arjun09 said:


> shaivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> can any one give contact num of dibp asap pleaseeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> +61731367000
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Rabbahs

Shaivi said:


> Thanks


Call update plz ??


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations to those who have received Grants.
All the best for their future !!!

Regards


----------



## engradnan2828

enamkhan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Just received the 189 grant for myself and family!
> 
> Can anyone let me know if everyone in the application needs to make first entry together, or can one applicant travel first for job searching and the rest follow later?
> 
> Also I would greatly appreciate any help in job leads from people in this forum. I am travelling next month.
> 
> Regards,
> Enam


Congrats 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## anandacharya

piyushanjali said:


> Hi Anand,
> 
> I applied for code 263111 and she asked me all questions related to my job problem...even digging deep like how you handle day to day activities..as I work for Cisco so asked all about switches..routers and what all I do etc...customer designing involved or etc..
> Very detailed one.
> 
> Please suggest shall I hope my Grant soon..as waiting for almost 3months.
> 
> Regards
> Anjali


Hi Anjali,

Thank-you for the info. My application is still under assessment so I can't comment by when u will get the grant, but I hope u get it soon.
I have applied for job code 261313 Software Engineer, and claimed 10 points for work experience. So even I am expecting employment verification call.

Regards,
Anand Acharya


----------



## abhishek.gupta

any grants in this week for oldies like me ...?

where are the senior members from Jan, Feb, March now april too...


----------



## Asad11

Got the golden email yesterday for me and my family

Below are the timelines:

Visa Lodged: 06 April 2016
Points: 70
Code: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
Latest job related documents upload required from CO: 10 June 2016
Call from embassy: 24 Jun 2016
Visa Grant: 27 July 2016

Best of luck for all others waiting


----------



## andreyx108b

Asad11 said:


> Got the golden email yesterday for me and my family
> 
> Below are the timelines:
> 
> Visa Lodged: 06 April 2016
> Points: 70
> Code: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> Latest job related documents upload required from CO: 10 June 2016
> Call from embassy: 24 Jun 2016
> Visa Grant: 27 July 2016
> 
> Best of luck for all others waiting




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

abhishek.gupta said:


> any grants in this week for oldies like me ...?
> 
> where are the senior members from Jan, Feb, March now april too...


oldies having the worst of luck these days....no grants for us...


----------



## abhishek.gupta

Asad11 said:


> Got the golden email yesterday for me and my family
> 
> Below are the timelines:
> 
> Visa Lodged: 06 April 2016
> Points: 70
> Code: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
> Latest job related documents upload required from CO: 10 June 2016
> Call from embassy: 24 Jun 2016
> Visa Grant: 27 July 2016
> 
> Best of luck for all others waiting


congrats!!


----------



## abhishek.gupta

risingmars said:


> Dear all,
> With the grace of god i have received grant for my family today
> Best of luck to all those who are waiting. I know its difficult, but i am sure DIBP is working hard to process applications as soon as possible.
> My timeline for mobile users
> ANZSCO CODE: 261313 || Software Engineer
> 01/02/2015 - ACS Applied and Positive.
> 12/06/2015 - IELTS Scores Band 8 (R:8,S:8,L:8,W:7)
> 29/06/2015 - EOI Filed (189 - 60 points)
> 22/01/2016 - Invitation received
> 24/02/2016 - Visa lodged. No documents uploaded
> 10/03/2016 - Adelaide CO assigned. Asked all docs.
> 06/04/2016 - Uploaded everything including Medicals.
> 25/07/20 16 - After 110 days. Called DIBP to check status.
> 28/07/2016 - Received grant.


congrats !!


----------



## samsonk76

no grants still waiting impatiently. Visa applied Feb 17..


----------



## Shaivi

Shaivi said:


> I called to dibp and asked that there has been 100 days of visa lodge and i want to know status of visa lodge could you please help me she said that when was last co called you i said there has been no co allocation and the employment verification done on 22 nd june and my status is still application recieved then she asked me that have you applied through any agent i said no then she ask me do u have passport num i have given passport num she asked birthday and name i said and then she asked me who are i said that i m dependsnt my passort num is this and he is my husband main applicant.
> Then she said sorry mam thats true that u are depenet but he need to call we can not give ans to you.i said ok he will call thank u so much
> Will it affect anyway
> Please help seniores jairichi sir vikas sir


Thanks kawal have you got grant or waiting as me


----------



## Shaivi

Rabbahs said:


> Shaivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Call update plz ??
Click to expand...

They ask pasport num and details and ask weather i have applied through agent or not and asked that when co contacted last i said there is no co allocation and i have comlpeted 100 days of visa lodge employment vsdification was there a month back but then she said that as you are not main applicant i couldnt answer plsase tell him to call
But atleast they ask passport num and detail when my husband who is main applicant they just give sfd ans that if they need anything they will contact without asking him passport num and detail


----------



## kawal_547

Shaivi said:


> Thanks kawal have you got grant or waiting as me


Still waiting.

My timeline is in my signature.


----------



## jatin1011

Hi,

Are the people who applied for Software Engineer(261313) and claiming points for employment getting technical interview verification calls too?

Regards


----------



## verma.rajput

Hi Kawal

Could you please tell which all docs were missing for which CO Contacted. so that I can front load them.

Thanks,
Aman



kawal_547 said:


> Still waiting.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature.


----------



## goaustralianow

piyushanjali said:


> Yes...proof like what u stated.


Hi Anjali,

I have uploaded only Marriage certificate as a poof of relationship. Apart from that we have our names endorsed in each others passports. Is that enough to proove our relationship or do they require anything else?

What relationship proof did CO asked for?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Risingmars.





risingmars said:


> Dear all,
> With the grace of god i have received grant for my family today
> Best of luck to all those who are waiting. I know its difficult, but i am sure DIBP is working hard to process applications as soon as possible.
> My timeline for mobile users
> ANZSCO CODE: 261313 || Software Engineer
> 01/02/2015 - ACS Applied and Positive.
> 12/06/2015 - IELTS Scores Band 8 (R:8,S:8,L:8,W:7)
> 29/06/2015 - EOI Filed (189 - 60 points)
> 22/01/2016 - Invitation received
> 24/02/2016 - Visa lodged. No documents uploaded
> 10/03/2016 - Adelaide CO assigned. Asked all docs.
> 06/04/2016 - Uploaded everything including Medicals.
> 25/07/20 16 - After 110 days. Called DIBP to check status.
> 28/07/2016 - Received grant.


----------



## samsonk76

Feb applicant here and waiting impatiently...


----------



## harinderjitf5

You need HAP ID for medical. You can create HAP ID using my health declaration and go for medcal before visa lodge or EOI submission. For PCC no need of HAP ID.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

aussieby2016 said:


> oldies having the worst of luck these days....no grants for us...


I feel my life is stuck ... dont know how long this is going to take but i am so frustrated ... 

whatever the results gonna be i just want the wait to end ...


----------



## mimic

goaustralianow said:


> piyushanjali said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...proof like what u stated.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Anjali,
> 
> I have uploaded only Marriage certificate as a poof of relationship. Apart from that we have our names endorsed in each others passports. Is that enough to proove our relationship or do they require anything else?
> 
> What relationship proof did CO asked for?
Click to expand...


Do you have joint bank accounts? Or electricty bills water bills with your names together? Lease agreement. Travel tickets.


----------



## wasim.yousaf

Same here. Applied 10th feb


----------



## Aashuaust81

abhishek.gupta said:


> aussieby2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oldies having the worst of luck these days....no grants for us...
> 
> 
> 
> I feel my life is stuck ... dont know how long this is going to take but i am so frustrated ...
> 
> whatever the results gonna be i just want the wait to end ...
Click to expand...

Same here..
I m close to cross 200 days.
which I really hope I dont have too. 
When it comes to DIBP you never know. I might have to cross 200 mark


----------



## kawal_547

verma.rajput said:


> Hi Kawal
> 
> Could you please tell which all docs were missing for which CO Contacted. so that I can front load them.
> 
> Thanks,
> Aman


Hi,

We are going via an agent.( my wife is the primary applicant)

My agent uploaded all docs post the first CO Contact, in which CO asked for all documents to process the application.

Second contact was for some missing document of my own work experience, asked the same, as my agent didnt showed me working in past 10 years(dont know why) & CO asked as how I occupied my time and managed my expenses.

So updated form 80 with all details.


----------



## Asad11

abhishek.gupta said:


> I feel my life is stuck ... dont know how long this is going to take but i am so frustrated ...
> 
> whatever the results gonna be i just want the wait to end ...


Abhishek Bro, don't loose hope. You will get the grant soon. Just hold on and don't give up. Stay strong and trust God


----------



## MissionAus_2016

abhishek.gupta said:


> any grants in this week for oldies like me ...?
> 
> where are the senior members from Jan, Feb, March now april too...


Members from Jan,Feb,Mar are tired of everything by now and just need to get away or atleast I have that feelings..

Though I cant say about Super seniors who are from 2015 and are waiting..

God Bless us ALL!!


----------



## anikatyayan

Hi All,

As I had completed around 110 days since visa lodge. I tried very hard to find out about employee verification. After tough time I came to know that my first company got the mail and already responded. It is very difficult to find whether my Second company got the mail or not. But the issue is there is no one to respond there. My third and current company also got mail but they have responded as they are not ok with the job description which I m asking them to provide..

I have 2 points as below.
1) Those of you who have completed around 90 days should really approach current and older companies for any verification. This sometimes is very difficult especially in case of large companies.
2) Can someone please guide me that as I am unable to find that whether my second company got the mail or not or which department got ( it may not necessarily be HR. My third co mail was sent to travel desk) . So what will happen in case my second company doesn't respond in the worst scenario.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

Aashuaust81 said:


> Same here..
> I m close to cross 200 days.
> which I really hope I dont have too.
> When it comes to DIBP you never know. I might have to cross 200 mark


200 days... thats too much ... i hope you get the grant soon...

the frustrating thing is that we dont even know where is the application stuck its dead silence from DIBP...


----------



## aussieby2016

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Members from Jan,Feb,Mar are tired of everything by now and just need to get away or atleast I have that feelings..
> 
> Though I cant say about Super seniors who are from 2015 and are waiting..
> 
> God Bless us ALL!!


we are all having the same feeling.....
just waiting how long DIBP is going to test us....


----------



## aussieby2016

anikatyayan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As I had completed around 110 days since visa lodge. I tried very hard to find out about employee verification. After tough time I came to know that my first company got the mail and already responded. It is very difficult to find whether my Second company got the mail or not. But the issue is there is no one to respond there. My third and current company also got mail but they have responded as they are not ok with the job description which I m asking them to provide..
> 
> I have 2 points as below.
> 1) Those of you who have completed around 90 days should really approach current and older companies for any verification. This sometimes is very difficult especially in case of large companies.
> 2) Can someone please guide me that as I am unable to find that whether my second company got the mail or not or which department got ( it may not necessarily be HR. My third co mail was sent to travel desk) . So what will happen in case my second company doesn't respond in the worst scenario.


1. can do that as a precautionary measure and also to track ones status....try as far as one can.....
2. check out with HR or reception etc.....in case they don't get a reply within some time, they do come to the office to visit for physical verification.....


----------



## abhishek.gupta

anikatyayan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As I had completed around 110 days since visa lodge. I tried very hard to find out about employee verification. After tough time I came to know that my first company got the mail and already responded. It is very difficult to find whether my Second company got the mail or not. But the issue is there is no one to respond there. My third and current company also got mail but they have responded as they are not ok with the job description which I m asking them to provide..
> 
> I have 2 points as below.
> 1) Those of you who have completed around 90 days should really approach current and older companies for any verification. This sometimes is very difficult especially in case of large companies.
> 2) Can someone please guide me that as I am unable to find that whether my second company got the mail or not or which department got ( it may not necessarily be HR. My third co mail was sent to travel desk) . So what will happen in case my second company doesn't respond in the worst scenario.


I agree with you. I too work for a large MNC. They only verify employment over email. That email id is no where mentioned on company website. On phone numbers mentioned on website no one picks up.
Anyhow i update 1022 form and updated them about the email id on which DIBP should send email to verify but till now they havent sent anything.

I think i should reach out to my old company and see if DIBP has verified employment from them or not


----------



## Saisakahi

Hi All,

I just wanted to know that after we get Grant what else needs to be done.Is this the final step so we need to pack our bags n travel for first entry or is there something else pending from my side to complete ?


----------



## anurag.gupta81

abhishek.gupta said:


> I agree with you. I too work for a large MNC. They only verify employment over email. That email id is no where mentioned on company website. On phone numbers mentioned on website no one picks up.
> Anyhow i update 1022 form and updated them about the email id on which DIBP should send email to verify but till now they havent sent anything.
> 
> I think i should reach out to my old company and see if DIBP has verified employment from them or not


I work for an MNC.

They employed my company, and that email was redirected towards the HR. HR asked my manager, who in turn asked me. That's how i came to know that the verification is in progress for my employment.
I verified with the HR from my previous firm, and they said that have also received the enquiry.

I got the roles and responsibilities letter from the HR from my previous 3 firms. So was never an issue. My current company(which was my first company) as well, don't provide that, hence had to get an affidavit.

We can submit salary slips and offer letter for the proof of employment as well.


----------



## sol79

anurag.gupta81 said:


> I work for an MNC.
> 
> They employed my company, and that email was redirected towards the HR. HR asked my manager, who in turn asked me. That's how i came to know that the verification is in progress for my employment.
> I verified with the HR from my previous firm, and they said that have also received the enquiry.
> 
> I got the roles and responsibilities letter from the HR from my previous 3 firms. So was never an issue. My current company(which was my first company) as well, don't provide that, hence had to get an affidavit.
> 
> We can submit salary slips and offer letter for the proof of employment as well.


My previous employer was contacted by the AHC a week ago. They emailed them the detailed experience letters that I used for the ACS Assessment and asked them to confirm.

As I worked for MNC consulting firms where my supervisor would keep changing from project to project, the HR dept replied and the AHC did not come back with any additional questions. I have not been contacted.

In your case, did the AHC authorities explicitly state that the verification is for a 189 visa application?


----------



## aussieby2016

Saisakahi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just wanted to know that after we get Grant what else needs to be done.Is this the final step so we need to pack our bags n travel for first entry or is there something else pending from my side to complete ?


nothing...that's the final step....


----------



## sol79

aussieby2016 said:


> nothing...that's the final step....


Confirm your grants on VEVO using your passport and transaction number.
Travel.
Nothing else


----------



## abhishek.gupta

anurag.gupta81 said:


> I work for an MNC.
> 
> They employed my company, and that email was redirected towards the HR. HR asked my manager, who in turn asked me. That's how i came to know that the verification is in progress for my employment.
> I verified with the HR from my previous firm, and they said that have also received the enquiry.
> 
> I got the roles and responsibilities letter from the HR from my previous 3 firms. So was never an issue. My current company(which was my first company) as well, don't provide that, hence had to get an affidavit.
> 
> We can submit salary slips and offer letter for the proof of employment as well.


I have submitted colleague declaration. i am not sure if DIBP will send these to organisation.. but i will check with my previous organization if they have recieved anything


----------



## Saisakahi

sol79 said:


> aussieby2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing...that's the final step....
> 
> 
> 
> Confirm your grants on VEVO using your passport and transaction number.
> Travel.
> Nothing else
Click to expand...

Thank you guys.. Wish everybody all d best


----------



## kruskk

*Invitation Leadtime - Industrial Engineer ANZSCO 233511*

Hello friends,

Today I submitted my EOI for Visa 189 with 60 points, under Occupation ID 2335 (Industrial Engineer).
Do you think it is possible to receive an invitation in August?

Please advise about the usual lead time for Occupation ID 2335 invitations.

Thank you very much!!


----------



## anandacharya

abhishek.gupta said:


> I have submitted colleague declaration. i am not sure if DIBP will send these to organisation.. but i will check with my previous organization if they have recieved anything


Even I have submitted work experience affidavit authorized by my manager, becoz my company does not provide detailed work exp letter mentioning roles and responsibilities. So I am not sure whether DIBP will contact my manager or company HR for employment verification. I have worked in 3 companies so far, and all 3 are big firm IT MNCs with more than 1lakh employees and multiple HR departments and multiple offices across India. Not sure how does DIBP conduct employment verification for big MNCs firm ?


----------



## pre4189

dear expats..
previous employers may not be remembering the exact roles and responsibilities which we had submitted, would have been years since we left the job. then how do they verify?

if it is with the current employer they can verify , i understand that.
plss clarify..


----------



## sol79

anandacharya said:


> Even I have submitted work experience affidavit authorized by my manager, becoz my company does not provide detailed work exp letter mentioning roles and responsibilities. So I am not sure whether DIBP will contact my manager or company HR for employment verification. I have worked in 3 companies so far, and all 3 are big firm IT MNCs with more than 1lakh employees and multiple HR departments and multiple offices across India. Not sure how does DIBP conduct employment verification for big MNCs firm ?


If you provide an official letter from the company HR, they'll contact the HR dept.
MNCs have processes in place for verification. They need to for business/work visa applications for travelling employees.

If you submit a coworker/manager declaration, they will contact the person who signed the document (assuming it doesn't bear the official company HR contact details).

Verification does not happen in all cases. DIBP selects cases based on either a certain sample set, or on other criteria that is not published for obvious reasons.


----------



## johnny88

*No replies from CO through email*

I have sent at least 6 emails to my CO from Brisbane to ask him to confirm the documents that I have uploaded after he contacted me to upload PCC and Form 80. No replies at all. Anyone of you experienced this as well? No replies from CO through email? :noidea::noidea::noidea:


----------



## sol79

johnny88 said:


> I have sent at least 6 emails to my CO from Brisbane to ask him to confirm the documents that I have uploaded after he contacted me to upload PCC and Form 80. No replies at all. Anyone of you experienced this as well? No replies from CO through email? :noidea::noidea::noidea:


You don't need to email them for updated documents. If it's uploaded to your application, they will see it whenever the CO returns to your case.

COs handle multiple cases, so they park yours and circle back to it later.

I emailed them a couple of times after crossing the 90-day mark and got a generic reply saying that it's under processing.

You just have to wait it out.


----------



## anikatyayan

anurag.gupta81 said:


> I work for an MNC.
> 
> They employed my company, and that email was redirected towards the HR. HR asked my manager, who in turn asked me. That's how i came to know that the verification is in progress for my employment.
> I verified with the HR from my previous firm, and they said that have also received the enquiry.
> 
> I got the roles and responsibilities letter from the HR from my previous 3 firms. So was never an issue. My current company(which was my first company) as well, don't provide that, hence had to get an affidavit.
> 
> We can submit salary slips and offer letter for the proof of employment as well.


hi Anurag,

I had submitted all the documents related to my employment(Form 16, offer letter, salary slips, appraisal letter, ITR) ..my question is that how will the old company verify job description. I had given a stat declaration by an ex colleague, and now no one are there in that company. the company has been acquired by another company...there is no one to answer about my job profile which is very much needed as this was the basis based on which I had got points for ITA


----------



## samsonk76

Are there any applicants from 2015 yet to receive their grants?


_____________________________________________________

ICT Business Analyst 261111 (65 Points)
ACS CLEARED 3/12/2015
EOI Submitted 11/12/2015
Invited 29/01/2016 
Visa Lodged 17/02/2016 
1st CO Assign/Contact 29/02/2016
Medicals & PCC Completed 15/03/2016 
2nd CO Contact 07/04/2016 - PCC for Spouse UAE visit - Sent correct dates for UAE visit (less than a year) requesting exemption
CO confirmed UAE PCC not required 23/04/2016
AHC (Delhi) Verification call 19/05/2016
Grant : XX/XX/2016 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Guys I have one question here.. one of my past employers has closed the company which I was working and started the other company with similar name (there is a difference though in both names) and yes entity is different.

They are ready to provide me the Referral letter on new company's letter head !!! Shall I get one line written in the letter that the "Earlier comapny name XYZ Technosoft Pvt. Ltd." is closed and new company named "XYZ Consultants pvt. ltd. " is formed and we acknowldege that SUbhash bohra was working wit our earlier entity.

Or is there any other way. Please guide me here.. sorry for duplicate post but i am in hurry.


----------



## vinitvink

Guys,

I have filled Visa and started attaching documents.
There is a tab to add attachment for Health, Evidence. What is it that I have to attach in this tab? I have already completed the Health examination and provided the HAP ID while filling the VISA form.

Kindly suggest please


----------



## Moneyjheeta

vinitvink said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have filled Visa and started attaching documents.
> There is a tab to add attachment for Health, Evidence. What is it that I have to attach in this tab? I have already completed the Health examination and provided the HAP ID while filling the VISA form.
> 
> Kindly suggest please


You can upload your final medical report from e medical portal

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny88

sol79 said:


> You don't need to email them for updated documents. If it's uploaded to your application, they will see it whenever the CO returns to your case.
> 
> COs handle multiple cases, so they park yours and circle back to it later.
> 
> I emailed them a couple of times after crossing the 90-day mark and got a generic reply saying that it's under processing.
> 
> You just have to wait it out.


thanks for sharing your experience. much appreciated. feeling really anxious about the grant. every morning i wake up hoping for the email. sucky feeling. =(


----------



## sol79

Subhash Bohra said:


> Guys I have one question here.. one of my past employers has closed the company which I was working and started the other company with similar name (there is a difference though in both names) and yes entity is different.
> 
> They are ready to provide me the Referral letter on new company's letter head !!! Shall I get one line written in the letter that the "Earlier comapny name XYZ Technosoft Pvt. Ltd." is closed and new company named "XYZ Consultants pvt. ltd. " is formed and we acknowldege that SUbhash bohra was working wit our earlier entity.
> 
> Or is there any other way. Please guide me here.. sorry for duplicate post but i am in hurry.


Yes, a letter stating that the company has been closed/renamed will work. It's no big deal.


----------



## ozpunjabi

Moneyjheeta said:


> You can upload your final medical report from e medical portal
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


I dont think anything is required to be updated there. Seniors please clarify

Sent from my S6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imxohail

Hi,

What is the minimum IELTS score required for spouse visa? I need to add my spouse(migrating) in my visa application.

Regards,


----------



## destinationonshore

Guys do we have to upload anything for medical since my medical assessment says "clearance provided". Someone said upload e medical report for HEALTH EVIDENCE?


----------



## sol79

ozpunjabi said:


> I dont think anything is required to be updated there. Seniors please clarify
> 
> Sent from my S6 using Tapatalk


Correct. Medicals are updated by the certified panel clinic. It will reflect under your My Health Declarations section on the portal.

I've only seen one case (mine) where additional info was suggested. I had to undergo an additional sputum test for Tuberculosis as I have a scar on my lungs from an childhood pneumonia infection. I uploaded the panel specialist report after which my medicals were cleared.


----------



## sol79

Imxohail said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the minimum IELTS score required for spouse visa? I need to add my spouse(migrating) in my visa application.
> 
> Regards,


Here's the link for functional english requirements for spouse/partner.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

sol79 said:


> Confirm your grants on VEVO using your passport and transaction number.
> 
> Travel.
> 
> Nothing else




I heard from someone that once we travel to AUS on PR for the first time and get visa validated then at the airport also during migration Officials take our hard core interview.. Is that true and has it happened to someone or if someone can explain what all things they do while validating 189 visa at the airport..


----------



## Rizwan125

*OnShore 233512 Mechanical Engineer*

Hi Folks

My timeline as follows (Mechanical-233512-onshore)

189 Visa Applied---21 Jan 2016
CO Contact 1-------12 feb 2016(Asking for Fresh Australian PCC)
Skill Select Contact--04 April 2016(Asking for Computerized filled form 80 & 1221
Employer Verification---07 April 2016
CO Contact 2----------15 April Additional Form 80 Questions

CO Contact 3--------05-July-2016 Fresh Australian PCC

I called to inform that i already provided Australian PCC, he replied we want it a fresh one as its been almost 6 monthsl.

So hope for December-2015 and January 2016 applicants, they started working again on those applications

Thanks


----------



## jatin1011

Hi,

Are the people who applied for Software Engineer(261313) and claiming points for employment getting technical interview verification calls too or only company verification happens for them?

Regards


----------



## gonnabeexpat

jatin1011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are the people who applied for Software Engineer(261313) and claiming points for employment getting technical interview verification calls too or only company verification happens for them?
> 
> Regards


Iam wondering the same. So far it seems like only system admin people have been interviewd. 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## sol79

MissionAus_2016 said:


> I heard from someone that once we travel to AUS on PR for the first time and get visa validated then at the airport also during migration Officials take our hard core interview.. Is that true and has it happened to someone or if someone can explain what all things they do while validating 189 visa at the airport..


That's BS of the finest quality!

Indian emigration authorities check if you're flying out on a valid visa and your ECNR status (and you're not up to any shenanigans like joining ISIS).

There's no "hard core interview". Not even a soft core one. If any at all, it's limited to a couple of general questions if you're not a frequent overseas traveler. It's all perfectly normal and appropriate for all audiences 

India is a high risk country in terms of illegal immigration. When illegal immigrants are deported, the govt has to compensate the country deporting them. Hence the additional checks, etc.


----------



## Subhash Bohra

sol79 said:


> Yes, a letter stating that the company has been closed/renamed will work. It's no big deal.


Thanks sol79 !!! I will add the line that earlier entity is closed and we have started new entity and subhash bohra has worked with us in our earlier company with below roles and dates and blah blah blah... 

I will get this on new company letter head !!!


----------



## sol79

Subhash Bohra said:


> Thanks sol79 !!! I will add the line that earlier entity is closed and we have started new entity and subhash bohra has worked with us in our earlier company with below roles and dates and blah blah blah...
> 
> I will get this on new company letter head !!!


That would work. Else, just upload another document signed by you stating that the company is closed, etc etc with updated contact details of the people involved. As long as they can contact the relevant person, you're good.


----------



## jairichi

ozpunjabi said:


> I dont think anything is required to be updated there. Seniors please clarify
> 
> Sent from my S6 using Tapatalk


Once you go for medicals and clear there is nothing to be done from your side.


----------



## jairichi

destinationonshore said:


> Guys do we have to upload anything for medical since my medical assessment says "clearance provided". Someone said upload e medical report for HEALTH EVIDENCE?


Nothing needs to be done.


----------



## pre4189

my dear expatzs...
finally i got my golden mail.....this forum has been awesome.....
thanks a lot...


----------



## gonnabeexpat

pre4189 said:


> my dear expatzs...
> finally i got my golden mail.....this forum has been awesome.....
> thanks a lot...


Congratulations.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Vijayabaskar

pre4189 said:


> my dear expatzs...
> finally i got my golden mail.....this forum has been awesome.....
> thanks a lot...


Congrats! 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

ozpunjabi said:


> I dont think anything is required to be updated there. Seniors please clarify
> 
> Sent from my S6 using Tapatalk


for medicals, everything is done at the hospital's and DIBP's end...unless some medical forms (like 815 etc) are required by the CO, only then you need to update under medicals.....else you don't need to upload anything......


----------



## aussieby2016

pre4189 said:


> my dear expatzs...
> finally i got my golden mail.....this forum has been awesome.....
> thanks a lot...


congrats.....you have waited patiently very long....all the best....


----------



## aussieby2016

MissionAus_2016 said:


> I heard from someone that once we travel to AUS on PR for the first time and get visa validated then at the airport also during migration Officials take our hard core interview.. Is that true and has it happened to someone or if someone can explain what all things they do while validating 189 visa at the airport..


no hard core interview is done at the airport....its the duty of the immigration officer at the immigration counter to ask normal questions to anyone and everyone arriving....if at all he finds something suspicious only then does he ask further more questions, else its a short 4-5 minute correspondence.....also the prevailing circumstances around the world is making them work harder and clearing all suspicions in their mind before hitting the arrival stamp onto ones passport......

just be as you are and answer anything and everything they ask in a polite and gentle way.....they just immigration officers not your to be office bosses (who are going to check every details before giving you your appointment letter).....


----------



## ForeverFriend

Hi Everyone,
Landed in Sydney three days back (visa subclass 189). As they say, the real battle begins now!  Would be happy to connect with anyone to share experiences or provide help if possible.


----------



## samsonk76

Congrats on the grant, pls share up timelines


----------



## goaustralianow

pre4189 said:


> my dear expatzs...
> finally i got my golden mail.....this forum has been awesome.....
> thanks a lot...


Congrats Mate! Finally the long wait for you has paid off!


----------



## ForeverFriend

EOI Invitation: 18-Dec-2016
Visa Application Submitted: 15-Feb-2016
Medicals & PCC: By 7-Apr-2016
Direct Grant: 12-Apr-2016


----------



## Shaivi

Yesterday also one grant noted within 20 days ..i mean is this fare people are waiting for so long without knowing any reason..


----------



## Shaivi

pre4189 said:


> my dear expatzs...
> finally i got my golden mail.....this forum has been awesome.....
> thanks a lot...


Congrats..kindly share your timeline


----------



## Shaivi

Imxohail said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the minimum IELTS score required for spouse visa? I need to add my spouse(migrating) in my visa application.
> 
> Regards,


4.5 in each


----------



## Shaivi

Hi seniores
My husband is rimary applicNt it has been 100 days since we lodgd visa and there was employment verification on my husband's currdnt job on 22/6/16 before these husband has sork with two different firms
1.Tajsats air catering lts,delhi
2.the grand bhagvati ,surat
Now we didnt know weather these both companies has got any employment verification mail or call
What if suppose the dibp couldn't reach them i mean what if dibp mailed them and they didnt look after it....


----------



## Shaivi

Shaivi said:


> Hi seniores
> My husband is primary applicant it has been 100 days since we lodgd visa and there was employment verification on my husband's current job on 22/6/16 before these husband has work with two different firms
> 1.Tajsats air catering lts,delhi(taj group of hotels)
> 2.the grand bhagvati ,surat
> Now we didnt know weather these both companies has got any employment verification mail or call
> What if suppose the dibp couldn't reach them i mean what if dibp mailed them and they didnt look after it....is there any way out


----------



## agokarn

Shaivi said:


> 4.5 in each




It's 4.5 overall not each. 
But if you are claiming spouse points then 6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pallavidhar

Hi All,


Got my direct grant yesterday .The mail came at 6 pm, so even I was shocked. I think complete application did the trick for me. This forum is awesome. Special thanks to jschopra, keeda and goaustralianow. Good luck to everyone who is waiting. Real struggle starts now.


----------



## goaustralianow

pallavidhar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Got my direct grant yesterday .The mail came at 6 pm, so even I was shocked. I think complete application did the trick for me. This forum is awesome. Special thanks to jschopra, keeda and goaustralianow. Good luck to everyone who is waiting. Real struggle starts now.


Hearty Congrats Pallavi! All the best to you for all your future endeavours!


----------



## alexisLG

Congrats!!!!

Im applying with my wife and kids. May I know what document to be front upload will expedite the whole process? Kindly advise. 



pallavidhar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Got my direct grant yesterday .The mail came at 6 pm, so even I was shocked. I think complete application did the trick for me. This forum is awesome. Special thanks to jschopra, keeda and goaustralianow. Good luck to everyone who is waiting. Real struggle starts now.


----------



## Sush1

120 days since visa lodge. Wait is killing now. I am not sure what to do now. 
Frustrating


----------



## Sush1

[CongratsQUOTE=pallavidhar;10710577]Hi All,


Got my direct grant yesterday .The mail came at 6 pm, so even I was shocked. I think complete application did the trick for me. This forum is awesome. Special thanks to jschopra, keeda and goaustralianow. Good luck to everyone who is waiting. Real struggle starts now.[/QUOTE]


----------



## aussieby2016

Shaivi said:


> Shaivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi seniores
> My husband is primary applicant it has been 100 days since we lodgd visa and there was employment verification on my husband's current job on 22/6/16 before these husband has work with two different firms
> Now we didnt know weather these both companies has got any employment verification mail or call
> What if suppose the dibp couldn't reach them i mean what if dibp mailed them and they didnt look after it....is there any way out
> 
> 
> 
> shaivi, since this is public forum, don't disclose personal details....
> 
> as far as DIBP's employment verification is concerned, just follow with the ex-employer's HR..in worst case if they don't get a reply they can send their local team to verify the details from the office....nothing to worry about...just keep tracking the ex-employers....
Click to expand...


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Last day of the first month of financial year where we had maximum hopes is about to over.......

All I can do is to wait for another day, another month or you never know another year could be. But no worries Mission would continue till the time success is not achieved..


----------



## Rabbahs

alexisLG said:


> Congrats!!!!
> 
> Im applying with my wife and kids. May I know what document to be front upload will expedite the whole process? Kindly advise.


Hi,

Please read the following link very carefully. Good luck !

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


----------



## anikatyayan

Shaivi said:


> Hi seniores
> My husband is rimary applicNt it has been 100 days since we lodgd visa and there was employment verification on my husband's currdnt job on 22/6/16 before these husband has sork with two different firms
> 1.Tajsats air catering lts,delhi
> 2.the grand bhagvati ,surat
> Now we didnt know weather these both companies has got any employment verification mail or call
> What if suppose the dibp couldn't reach them i mean what if dibp mailed them and they didnt look after it....


Hi Shaivi,

It seems we have to somehow find with hr of those companies . I know its difficult as im also facing same problem with 1 company. as I worked in 3 companies and 2 have replied for verification. the third company merged with other co so it Is very difficult to contact them.. I suppose AHC will do some other kind of verification in these kind of cases which may take more time....


----------



## aussieby2016

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Last day of the first month of financial year where we had maximum hopes is about to over.......
> 
> All I can do is to wait for another day, another month or you never know another year could be. But no worries Mission would continue till the time success is not achieved..


just a minor edition...."all we (jan, feb and march applicants) can do......"

everyday we dream to be OUR DAY but in turn it turns to be a DRY DAY........


----------



## aimaustralia

Hi Seniors , I paid VAC2 a week ago and informed the CO about same by email. I emailed him at [email protected] . How much time it takes to grant visa after paying VAC2 ? 
Is there any difference between [email protected] and [email protected]
I think capital letters don't make any difference . Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## aussieby2016

aimaustralia said:


> Hi Seniors , I paid VAC2 a week ago and informed the CO about same by email. I emailed him at [email protected] . How much time it takes to grant visa after paying VAC2 ?
> Is there any difference between [email protected] and [email protected]
> I think capital letters don't make any difference . Correct me if I am wrong.


usually a week but these days DIBP's timelines are varying a lot....
regarding email, there is no difference.....in fact the email id you have sent the mail on is the correct one (all in lower case)....


----------



## alexisLG

Hi 

Im just wondering will there be any unsuccessful case even after you get the invitation. 

As i changed my occupation one year ago. It is no longer same as the industry i worked for the ANZSCO i submitted. 

If unsuccessful, will the application be refund? :x


----------



## aimaustralia

aussieby2016 said:


> usually a week but these days DIBP's timelines are varying a lot....
> regarding email, there is no difference.....in fact the email id you have sent the mail on is the correct one (all in lower case)....


Thanks aussieby2016 for reply.


----------



## jahanzeb84

pallavidhar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Got my direct grant yesterday .The mail came at 6 pm, so even I was shocked. I think complete application did the trick for me. This forum is awesome. Special thanks to jschopra, keeda and goaustralianow. Good luck to everyone who is waiting. Real struggle starts now.


Congratulations Pallavidhar  If you don't mind me asking, what documents did you uploaded? Also, did you receive any immi assessment commence email prior to receiving direct grant? Was there employment verification/s for claimed work experience?


----------



## chumashankar

Is there any relation between points and direct grants. I can see people who are having high point like 70, 75 got direct grants.


----------



## jairichi

alexisLG said:


> Hi
> 
> Im just wondering will there be any unsuccessful case even after you get the invitation.
> 
> As i changed my occupation one year ago. It is no longer same as the industry i worked for the ANZSCO i submitted.
> 
> If unsuccessful, will the application be refund? :x


As long as documents are good and verifiable you are fine.
There is no refund.


----------



## aussieby2016

chumashankar said:


> Is there any relation between points and direct grants. I can see people who are having high point like 70, 75 got direct grants.


there is a relation between submitting all possible correct documents and direct grants.... but there is no relation between points and direct grants....

(also there is a relation between grants and good luck and also between waiting period and bad luck )


----------



## Shaivi

pallavidhar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Got my direct grant yesterday .The mail came at 6 pm, so even I was shocked. I think complete application did the trick for me. This forum is awesome. Special thanks to jschopra, keeda and goaustralianow. Good luck to everyone who is waiting. Real struggle starts now.


Hi.congrats.kindly share your timeline


----------



## Shaivi

anikatyayan said:


> Shaivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi seniores
> My husband is rimary applicNt it has been 100 days since we lodgd visa and there was employment verification on my husband's currdnt job on 22/6/16 before these husband has sork with two different firms
> 1.Tajsats air catering lts,delhi
> 2.the grand bhagvati ,surat
> Now we didnt know weather these both companies has got any employment verification mail or call
> What if suppose the dibp couldn't reach them i mean what if dibp mailed them and they didnt look after it....
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Shaivi,
> 
> It seems we have to somehow find with hr of those companies . I know its difficult as im also facing same problem with 1 company. as I worked in 3 companies and 2 have replied for verification. the third company merged with other co so it Is very difficult to contact them.. I suppose AHC will do some other kind of verification in these kind of cases which may take more time....
Click to expand...

But t if the company doesnt notice mail and didnt reply then is it our fault what will dibp do then...they shoud have contact us atleast if they couldnt communicate the company so as we can help them to communicate


----------



## dakshch

abhishek.gupta said:


> 200 days... thats too much ... i hope you get the grant soon...
> 
> 
> 
> the frustrating thing is that we dont even know where is the application stuck its dead silence from DIBP...




What would you say about 236 days ?? About to complete 8 months now and nothing yet.


----------



## alexisLG

jairichi said:


> As long as documents are good and verifiable you are fine.
> 
> There is no refund.




Thank you so much for replies !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anikatyayan

Shaivi said:


> But t if the company doesnt notice mail and didnt reply then is it our fault what will dibp do then...they shoud have contact us atleast if they couldnt communicate the company so as we can help them to communicate


Hi,

it is not our fault but this is how it works....they have their own set of rules for contacting employers and in case of these complex scenarios like one of my previous companies non existing now..it increases the visa processing time...we have seen visa granted in 15 days time and also someone waited for 18 months!!

I also completed 110 days and still the verification may not be over !!


----------



## anikatyayan

dakshch said:


> What would you say about 236 days ?? About to complete 8 months now and nothing yet.


hi dakshch..
did u contact ur employers ..in case u r claiming points for employment...
also there may be some medical opinion taken by dibp

usually I think either the employer verification or MOC referral are the 2 main reasons for delay in processing..


----------



## Shaivi

pallavidhar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Got my direct grant yesterday .The mail came at 6 pm, so even I was shocked. I think complete application did the trick for me. This forum is awesome. Special thanks to jschopra, keeda and goaustralianow. Good luck to everyone who is waiting. Real struggle starts now.


You mean you got golden mail at 6 P.M IST??how come its realy shocking


----------



## Shaivi

anikatyayan said:


> dakshch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would you say about 236 days ?? About to complete 8 months now and nothing yet.
> 
> 
> 
> hi dakshch..
> did u contact ur employers ..in case u r claiming points for employment...
> also there may be some medical opinion taken by dibp
> 
> usually I think either the employer verification or MOC referral are the 2 main reasons for delay in processing..
Click to expand...

What do u mean by MOC


----------



## Shaivi

anikatyayan said:


> Shaivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> But t if the company doesnt notice mail and didnt reply then is it our fault what will dibp do then...they shoud have contact us atleast if they couldnt communicate the company so as we can help them to communicate
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> it is not our fault but this is how it works....they have their own set of rules for contacting employers and in case of these complex scenarios like one of my previous companies non existing now..it increases the visa processing time...we have seen visa granted in 15 days time and also someone waited for 18 months!!
> 
> I also completed 110 days and still the verification may not be over !!
Click to expand...

But then what about those who get grant within 20 days doesnt they verify?and there are even cases in which verification has nrver occur and grant whats this all.
I czn see its all about luck luck and luck nothing else


----------



## Rabbahs

dakshch said:


> What would you say about 236 days ?? About to complete 8 months now and nothing yet.


me 266


----------



## anikatyayan

Shaivi said:


> But then what about those who get grant within 20 days doesnt they verify?and there are even cases in which verification has nrver occur and grant whats this all.
> I czn see its all about luck luck and luck nothing else


yes....verification does not happen for all cases.....maybe they see something in some cases and only those are referred for verification


----------



## anikatyayan

Shaivi said:


> What do u mean by MOC


medical officer of the commonwealth


----------



## MissionAus_2016

dakshch said:


> What would you say about 236 days ?? About to complete 8 months now and nothing yet.




Hats off to your patience, nothing more I can say


----------



## Harj

hi Guys , need help if you have applied thru migration agent ?


----------



## stonewash

Shaivi said:


> But then what about those who get grant within 20 days doesnt they verify?and there are even cases in which verification has nrver occur and grant whats this all.
> I czn see its all about luck luck and luck nothing else



I understand your frustration, but I'd just like to share my side of things to help put things into perspective. 

I recently got a direct grant in 20 days. In hindsight, I think it was quick for the following reasons:

1. There was no verification because I didn't claim any points for work experience (despite having 15 years of it). So there was nothing to verify.

2. I had 65 points for my EOI: 20 for language, 20 for PhD, and 25 for age. Nothing that required further verification on any front once proof of these three items was in hand.

3. Plus, I applied as an independent candidate (no family/kids), so there was no hassle on that front with extra security checks, medical, language tests, etc.

4. I visited Australia last year on a tourist visa. So I'm guessing any security checks that were needed on my travel history had already been processed relatively recently.

5. Finally, I got my PCCs (from 3 countries) and medical done before I lodged the application.

6. I also front-loaded forms 80 and 1221 alongside my application to save time. 


I'd also like to clarify that I didn't know any of this stuff myself. I started reading posts on this forum in early May, and picked up on others' experiences. I further cross-indexed all that with the latest regulations of DIBP. So I took what seemed like the best route for a quick grant.

Again, I am grateful for this forum. I hope you get your grant soon as well.


----------



## pallavidhar

I echo your thoughts buddy. Pretty much the same for me. I had enough time between EOI submission and ITA , as the seats for my job code had exhausted. Used the time to prepare all the docs. Got PCC and medicals done too. Front loaded all docs including form 80 and 1221. I got family in australia. Gave their reference in the forms. I had been there last year on tourist visa. That might have helped my case too. 
Following is the link I followed for the docs :-

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4194082-post4.html 

I applied along with my husband. The mail came at 6 pm as it is an automated mail. It was processed by Anna from Brisbane. 

Good luck. 



stonewash said:


> I understand your frustration, but I'd just like to share my side of things to help put things into perspective.
> 
> I recently got a direct grant in 20 days. In hindsight, I think it was quick for the following reasons:
> 
> 1. There was no verification because I didn't claim any points for work experience (despite having 15 years of it). So there was nothing to verify.
> 
> 2. I had 65 points for my EOI: 20 for language, 20 for PhD, and 25 for age. Nothing that required further verification on any front once proof of these three items was in hand.
> 
> 3. Plus, I applied as an independent candidate (no family/kids), so there was no hassle on that front with extra security checks, medical, language tests, etc.
> 
> 4. I visited Australia last year on a tourist visa. So I'm guessing any security checks that were needed on my travel history had already been processed relatively recently.
> 
> 5. Finally, I got my PCCs (from 3 countries) and medical done before I lodged the application.
> 
> 6. I also front-loaded forms 80 and 1221 alongside my application to save time.
> 
> 
> I'd also like to clarify that I didn't know any of this stuff myself. I started reading posts on this forum in early May, and picked up on others' experiences. I further cross-indexed all that with the latest regulations of DIBP. So I took what seemed like the best route for a quick grant.
> 
> Again, I am grateful for this forum. I hope you get your grant soon as well.


----------



## Shaivi

stonewash said:


> Shaivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> But then what about those who get grant within 20 days doesnt they verify?and there are even cases in which verification has nrver occur and grant whats this all.
> I czn see its all about luck luck and luck nothing else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your frustration, but I'd just like to share my side of things to help put things into perspective.
> 
> I recently got a direct grant in 20 days. In hindsight, I think it was quick for the following reasons:
> 
> 1. There was no verification because I didn't claim any points for work experience (despite having 15 years of it). So there was nothing to verify.
> 
> 2. I had 65 points for my EOI: 20 for language, 20 for PhD, and 25 for age. Nothing that required further verification on any front once proof of these three items was in hand.
> 
> 3. Plus, I applied as an independent candidate (no family/kids), so there was no hassle on that front with extra security checks, medical, language tests, etc.
> 
> 4. I visited Australia last year on a tourist visa. So I'm guessing any security checks that were needed on my travel history had already been processed relatively recently.
> 
> 5. Finally, I got my PCCs (from 3 countries) and medical done before I lodged the application.
> 
> 6. I also front-loaded forms 80 and 1221 alongside my application to save time.
> 
> 
> I'd also like to clarify that I didn't know any of this stuff myself. I started reading posts on this forum in early May, and picked up on others' experiences. I further cross-indexed all that with the latest regulations of DIBP. So I took what seemed like the best route for a quick grant.
> 
> Again, I am grateful for this forum. I hope you get your grant soon as well.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your answer its realy helping us otherwise we are thinking that if people can get within 20 why can not we
But in our case may be two thing leads to more checks
We have claimed 10 points for exp
And me and my daughter is dependent to my husband 
And we never been to aus


----------



## jamdarr

For job code 2613, the date of effect has not changed for 6th July and 20th July round. The date of effect is still at 20th April. 


ACS positive
IELTS - 7.5
EOI date of effect 17th July 2016
Total points - 65
Job code - 261313

When should I expect the invitation?


----------



## jairichi

jamdarr said:


> For job code 2613, the date of effect has not changed for 6th July and 20th July round. The date of effect is still at 20th April.
> 
> 
> ACS positive
> IELTS - 7.5
> EOI date of effect 17th July 2016
> Total points - 65
> Job code - 261313
> 
> When should I expect the invitation?


You are looking at 2 months or more.


----------



## jtran09

I have submitted Employment reference letter to DIBP which is slightly different to the one I submitted to ACS. Would this course me big trouble?


----------



## agokarn

jtran09 said:


> I have submitted Employment reference letter to DIBP which is slightly different to the one I submitted to ACS. Would this course me big trouble?




Depends what you define as slightly. As long as it's not a manipulated document and the issuer can confirm the originality and authenticity of the details, it should be all good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekabubu

I have a question related to this problem. I have applied for the visa process and am waiting for a decision. I have claimed points for an employment that i did although i dont need points for this employment. Is there a way i can tell the CO directly on indirectly that i dont wish to claim points for this employment now. The HR is not reliable for this organisation and i am having doubts about them?

Your feedback is apprecaited.


----------



## mimic

mekabubu said:


> I have a question related to this problem. I have applied for the visa process and am waiting for a decision. I have claimed points for an employment that i did although i dont need points for this employment. Is there a way i can tell the CO directly on indirectly that i dont wish to claim points for this employment now. The HR is not reliable for this organisation and i am having doubts about them?
> 
> Your feedback is apprecaited.


You cannot withdraw the points you've already claimed. They will assess your applictaion based on your EOI. You should've not claimed before expressing your interest. It's too late especially if you've already applied. The best way is to talk to your HR.


----------



## Moh1244

*Documents to be loaded after Information provided button clicked*

Hi Team,
I have clicked Information provided button on 5th July 2016. I am waiting for CO to review the documents. I want to upload 2-3 docs more ,as the document requested while first CO contact asked about Certified Copies of passport and Marriage certificate. However, I have uploaded non certified copies, Now if I upload the docs, will that change my last updated date and push me to back of the queue again..

Regards
Mohinder


----------



## vikaschandra

Moh1244 said:


> Hi Team,
> I have clicked Information provided button on 5th July 2016. I am waiting for CO to review the documents. I want to upload 2-3 docs more ,as the document requested while first CO contact asked about Certified Copies of passport and Marriage certificate. However, I have uploaded non certified copies, Now if I upload the docs, will that change my last updated date and push me to back of the queue again..
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder


You can upload the documents at anytime it would not push the application back or bring it to front when the time for review is due CO will automatically come back and check it.


----------



## mimic

Thanks for info. I, too have been uploading documents the past days and wondered.


----------



## ozpunjabi

Any grants today?? I have heard few CO contacts today on saturday


----------



## Harj

Hi All , does agent normally upload all the documents when CASE OFFICER asked for it ? As my agent has not uploaded any thing please advice


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Harj said:


> Hi All , does agent normally upload all the documents when CASE OFFICER asked for it ? As my agent has not uploaded any thing please advice


Its better if you upload your docs upfront. Thats the general consensus here.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## mekabubu

what i mean is that i am not getting extra points with that employment. i am getting 60 points with or without the employment. i did this job 8 years ago. i have worked on my present job for more than 6 years. my period of employment if between 5-8 years with or without the job. Also that job was done before my masters degree. will they make contact with the employer or will they not consider this employment because it was before my highest degree?

please please advise


----------



## jairichi

mekabubu said:


> I have a question related to this problem. I have applied for the visa process and am waiting for a decision. I have claimed points for an employment that i did although i dont need points for this employment. Is there a way i can tell the CO directly on indirectly that i dont wish to claim points for this employment now. The HR is not reliable for this organisation and i am having doubts about them?
> 
> Your feedback is apprecaited.


If you have claimed points for that employment while creating your EOI and got an invitation based on that then you need to provide evidences to support that.


----------



## jairichi

mekabubu said:


> what i mean is that i am not getting extra points with that employment. i am getting 60 points with or without the employment. i did this job 8 years ago. i have worked on my present job for more than 6 years. my period of employment if between 5-8 years with or without the job. Also that job was done before my masters degree. will they make contact with the employer or will they not consider this employment because it was before my highest degree?
> 
> please please advise


Only if you claimed points for that employment DIBP might contact that employer.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Do i need to submit the same sd that i gave fir acs evaluation to dibp as well? Is it necessary?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## MissionAus_2016

gonnabeexpat said:


> Do i need to submit the same sd that i gave fir acs evaluation to dibp as well? Is it necessary?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk




Yes same docs need to be submitted as given in ACS


----------



## gonnabeexpat

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Yes same docs need to be submitted as given in ACS


Oh ok. My main concern is, if the person who gave the sd quits the conpany how will the verify?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## sadream

Moh1244 said:


> Hi Team,
> I have clicked Information provided button on 5th July 2016. I am waiting for CO to review the documents. I want to upload 2-3 docs more ,as the document requested while first CO contact asked about Certified Copies of passport and Marriage certificate. However, I have uploaded non certified copies, Now if I upload the docs, will that change my last updated date and push me to back of the queue again..
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder


Hi Mohinder can I ask you if you uploaded certified copies of payslips too

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abubakr

Hi guys,

I got the invitation on 11 may 2016
And lodged the application on 9 july 2016 
I did the medicals on 24 july 2016

Im now waiting for the grant, wish i get it soon

I'm a civil engineer with 60 points claimed including 5 for experience 

Does all the guys who got it in less than a month are not claiming points for experience and so no job verification??
Or it has no relation and so i shall wait for the grant soon ?

Thanks guys


----------



## Monada

I'm not sure actually, how it works when it comes to choosing candidates who undergo further processing. However, I think DAIP had a criteria to choose such applications, could be nationality and common names that drives the security check. And maybe the field of employment and the company name that drives the employment verification.

I'm a structural engineer who lodged the application on 8/6 and claimed 65 points including 15 for experience. Considering that I front loaded all documents including medicals, I haven't heard any response from the department yet.


----------



## jtran09

agokarn said:


> Depends what you define as slightly. As long as it's not a manipulated document and the issuer can confirm the originality and authenticity of the details, it should be all good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The doc I sent to ACS had some mistake on it such as the hours I work and the start date of my employment. I just only notice those mistake after submited to ACS. My manager wrote I work 77hr / Week instead of fortnight. But my employment is genuine. They can verify them with my manager.


----------



## mimic

jtran09 said:


> The doc I sent to ACS had some mistake on it such as the hours I work and the start date of my employment. I just only notice those mistake after submited to ACS. My manager wrote I work 77hr / Week instead of fortnight. But my employment is genuine. They can verify them with my manager.



You might want to submit Form 1023 for those inconsistencies.


----------



## mimic

Abubakr said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got the invitation on 11 may 2016
> And lodged the application on 9 july 2016
> I did the medicals on 24 july 2016
> 
> Im now waiting for the grant, wish i get it soon
> 
> I'm a civil engineer with 60 points claimed including 5 for experience
> 
> Does all the guys who got it in less than a month are not claiming points for experience and so no job verification??
> Or it has no relation and so i shall wait for the grant soon ?
> 
> Thanks guys


No, some of the applicants who have claimed points for work experience got grants in less than a month and there are some who haven't claimed points for employment still takes a while.

I did not claim points for employment. I applied July 21. Let's see what happens.


----------



## andreyx108b

Harj said:


> Hi All , does agent normally upload all the documents when CASE OFFICER asked for it ? As my agent has not uploaded any thing please advice




Some agents follow that strategy... I dont think its a good strategy.


----------



## Abubakr

andreyx108b said:


> Harj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All , does agent normally upload all the documents when CASE OFFICER asked for it ? As my agent has not uploaded any thing please advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some agents follow that strategy... I dont think its a good strategy.
Click to expand...

Most of agents are too lazy


----------



## anikatyayan

Hi all,

anybody granted visa after AHC verification mail to employer.
Usually how many days it takes for visa grant after mail verification,if everything is in order.
please share your timelines who got visa after verification mail from AHC.

thanks in advance


----------



## dakshch

anikatyayan said:


> hi dakshch..
> 
> did u contact ur employers ..in case u r claiming points for employment...
> 
> also there may be some medical opinion taken by dibp
> 
> 
> 
> usually I think either the employer verification or MOC referral are the 2 main reasons for delay in processing..




No employment verification yet, medicals should be clear as i am a healthy 26 year old.
Dunno what MOC is, but it should be good.

I am just unlucky i guess coz the last activity in my immi account is from January first week. Nothing after that.


----------



## Vinay123

New month has started. Lets hope to have maximum grants this month. Crossing my fingers, we will surely get Golden letter this mnth


----------



## FirasEJ

*I just got my grant guys*,,,, I am over the moon  ,,,,,, Thank you all for the support ,,, this forum is great,,,,, Hopefully all who wait for theirs get them very soon,,,, My grant came from Brisbane team.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Yes same docs need to be submitted as given in ACS


Oh ok. My main concern is, if the person who gave the sd quits the conpany how will the verify?


FirasEJ said:


> *I just got my grant guys*,,,, I am over the moon  ,,,,,, Thank you all for the support ,,, this forum is great,,,,, Hopefully all who wait for theirs get them very soon,,,, My grant came from Brisbane team.


Congratulations!. Timelibe and anzsco code please .

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## goaustralianow

FirasEJ said:


> *I just got my grant guys*,,,, I am over the moon  ,,,,,, Thank you all for the support ,,, this forum is great,,,,, Hopefully all who wait for theirs get them very soon,,,, My grant came from Brisbane team.


Congrats Mate! Wish you all the best for your future endeavours!


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

136 Days completed.
Sent a mail to GSM, got a reply saying " on review,under routine checks".
The waiting is very hard but when I see people waiting for more than 200days, I feel mine is nothing.

It's like we are in the 25% of applications who's processing takes more than 90 days.


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations


FirasEJ said:


> *I just got my grant guys*,,,, I am over the moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,,,,,, Thank you all for the support ,,, this forum is great,,,,, Hopefully all who wait for theirs get them very soon,,,, My grant came from Brisbane team.


----------



## aussieby2016

FirasEJ said:


> *I just got my grant guys*,,,, I am over the moon  ,,,,,, Thank you all for the support ,,, this forum is great,,,,, Hopefully all who wait for theirs get them very soon,,,, My grant came from Brisbane team.


congrats......


----------



## Shaivi

FirasEJ said:


> *I just got my grant guys*,,,, I am over the moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,,,,,, Thank you all for the support ,,, this forum is great,,,,, Hopefully all who wait for theirs get them very soon,,,, My grant came from Brisbane team.


Congrats...can you please share your time line..
After how many days of visa lodge u got grant?
Nationality
Employment verification occur or not
Are you single or with family


----------



## omij

Hi Guys,

I want to share list of documents I uploaded for PR application. Hope it will help you:

Character Evidence: Form 80
Overseas Police Clearance: India and Malaysia
Birth of Age Evidence: SECONDARY SCHOOL EXAMINATION CERTIFICATE
Passport
Travel Document: Passport- > PASSPORT_BIOPAGES

Language Ability - English, Evidence of
Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic) cert

Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of
Educational Certificate (Degree/Diploma etc)
Academic Transcripts

Skills Assessment, Evidence of
ACS ASSESSMENT

Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of
Bank Statement - Business - For current and Previous company

Tax Document for current and previous company
Resume:- mentioned link to my LinkedIn profile
Work Reference - of all 5 companies
Salary Slips: current and previous company

Total Documents uploaded: 24


If your documents are legitimate, then you can easily get Direct Grant.
I provided salary slips, bank statements and income tax detail for my current and previous company only. 

Hope, reference to this list can help you while lodging your application. Please, do not apply through consultants if you have all the documents.


----------



## Shaivi

Ppl are geting visa within 10 days...i know their documents are good i know they may be applying single..but even we have front loded all the documents done medical and pcc within 10 days of visa lodge dont know where we are lacking...may be in luck


----------



## Rabbahs

Shaivi said:


> Ppl are geting visa within 10 days...i know their documents are good i know they may be applying single..but even we have front loded all the documents done medical and pcc within 10 days of visa lodge dont know where we are lacking...may be in luck


Please,

1) Share your time line.
2) Add it to your signature
3) update it to myimmitracker website.


Thanks


----------



## rak_123

anikatyayan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> anybody granted visa after AHC verification mail to employer.
> Usually how many days it takes for visa grant after mail verification,if everything is in order.
> please share your timelines who got visa after verification mail from AHC.
> 
> thanks in advance



In my case it took 45 days after email to current employer and 35 days after the personal verification call to me by AHC.


----------



## anikatyayan

rak_123 said:


> In my case it took 45 days after email to current employer and 35 days after the personal verification call to me by AHC.


hi..thnx for reply ...
what did they ask in personal verification call?


----------



## rak_123

anikatyayan said:


> hi..thnx for reply ...
> what did they ask in personal verification call?


it was about joining date, designation and roles and responsibilities.
I believe then cross check your answers with the one your have mentioned in reference letters or SD


----------



## gonnabeexpat

omij said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I want to share list of documents I uploaded for PR application. Hope it will help you:
> 
> Character Evidence: Form 80
> Overseas Police Clearance: India and Malaysia
> Birth of Age Evidence: SECONDARY SCHOOL EXAMINATION CERTIFICATE
> Passport
> Travel Document: Passport- > PASSPORT_BIOPAGES
> 
> Language Ability - English, Evidence of
> Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic) cert
> 
> Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of
> Educational Certificate (Degree/Diploma etc)
> Academic Transcripts
> 
> Skills Assessment, Evidence of
> ACS ASSESSMENT
> 
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of
> Bank Statement - Business - For current and Previous company
> 
> Tax Document for current and previous company
> Resume:- mentioned link to my LinkedIn profile
> Work Reference - of all 5 companies
> Salary Slips: current and previous company
> 
> Total Documents uploaded: 24
> 
> 
> If your documents are legitimate, then you can easily get Direct Grant.
> I provided salary slips, bank statements and income tax detail for my current and previous company only.
> 
> Hope, reference to this list can help you while lodging your application. Please, do not apply through consultants if you have all the documents.


Thanks a bunch?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## kanz12

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Hats off to your patience, nothing more I can say


186 days


----------



## Guneee

Hi,
It's been 3 months that I lodged my application under 263111.
I had 65 points for age education and PTE. and 5 pts for employment. I believe the employment is delaying the application. Is it possible to withdraw application and then do EOI again, but this time without claiming points for Employment as mine is a big MNC, and not sure where AHC will contact and what they'll say as in this organisation no one knows what anyone is doing, except the immediate team. HR can only verify designation and employment, but not roles and responsibilities.

Regards 
Guneet


----------



## Rajgowda

*Grant*

Hey Guys, I'm so excited to share this news. Which I was waiting for a long time to do. 
Yes Yes Yes you people have guessed it right, I have got the grant mail today morning. 
I can't thank enough to this forum people who were there when I needed the most.
A big shout to you guys THANK YOU SO MUCH...

This forum rocks ...

To people who are still waiting for their GRANT I wish you get it SOON ...

*My Timeline*

261313 Software Engineer
06.08.15 - ACS Submitted
20.08.15 - ACS Positive Response
09.10.15 - EOI 189 Submission (DOE) - 60 points
03.02.16 - Invited
28.03.16 - Visa Lodged
21.04.16 - CO Contact for additional Docs
21.04.16 - Notified CO about Pregnancy 
24.05.16 - Notified CO about the New Born 
25.05.16 - CO contacted and asked to submit Baby's Docs
07.06.16 - Medicals done.
09.06.16 - Uploaded all the Docs with PCC (India & UK)
20.06.16 - Baby added
29.06.16 - Baby's Medicals Updated
01.08.16 - Grant 
10.06.17 - IED lane:


----------



## sol79

Guneee said:


> Hi,
> It's been 3 months that I lodged my application under 263111.
> I had 65 points for age education and PTE. and 5 pts for employment. I believe the employment is delaying the application. Is it possible to withdraw application and then do EOI again, but this time without claiming points for Employment as mine is a big MNC, and not sure where AHC will contact and what they'll say as in this organisation no one knows what anyone is doing, except the immediate team. HR can only verify designation and employment, but not roles and responsibilities.
> 
> Regards
> Guneet


MNCs make a large number of visa applications for their employees. Some of those applications undergo verification too. They will have processes in place for verification.


----------



## anikatyayan

Guneee said:


> Hi,
> It's been 3 months that I lodged my application under 263111.
> I had 65 points for age education and PTE. and 5 pts for employment. I believe the employment is delaying the application. Is it possible to withdraw application and then do EOI again, but this time without claiming points for Employment as mine is a big MNC, and not sure where AHC will contact and what they'll say as in this organisation no one knows what anyone is doing, except the immediate team. HR can only verify designation and employment, but not roles and responsibilities.
> 
> Regards
> Guneet


usually AhC contacts the HR or immigration teams of Big MNC's 
all this delayes the process, but they will somehow do that..


----------



## apurba11

Rajgowda said:


> Hey Guys, I'm so excited to share this news. Which I was waiting for a long time to do.
> Yes Yes Yes you people have guessed it right, I have got the grant mail today morning.
> I can't thank enough to this forum people who were there when I needed the most.
> A big shout to you guys THANK YOU SO MUCH...
> 
> This forum rocks ...
> 
> To people who are still waiting for their GRANT I wish you get it SOON ...
> 
> *My Timeline*
> 
> 261313 Software Engineer
> 06.08.15 - ACS Submitted
> 20.08.15 - ACS Positive Response
> 09.10.15 - EOI 189 Submission (DOE) - 60 points
> 03.02.16 - Invited
> 28.03.16 - Visa Lodged
> 21.04.16 - CO Contact for additional Docs
> 21.04.16 - Notified CO about Pregnancy
> 24.05.16 - Notified CO about the New Born
> 25.05.16 - CO contacted and asked to submit Baby's Docs
> 07.06.16 - Medicals done.
> 09.06.16 - Uploaded all the Docs with PCC (India & UK)
> 20.06.16 - Baby added
> 29.06.16 - Baby's Medicals Updated
> 01.08.16 - Grant
> 10.06.17 - IED lane:


Dear Rajgowda,

Would you appreciate, how you notified CO for 2nd time regarding new born. As I know, *"Information Provided"* button is acting for once use only. After submitting it can not be used again. Please let us know how you informed CO for the 2nd time Notification.

Thanks,
Apu


----------



## chopsumbongw

Guneee said:


> Hi,
> It's been 3 months that I lodged my application under 263111.
> I had 65 points for age education and PTE. and 5 pts for employment. I believe the employment is delaying the application. Is it possible to withdraw application and then do EOI again, but this time without claiming points for Employment as mine is a big MNC, and not sure where AHC will contact and what they'll say as in this organisation no one knows what anyone is doing, except the immediate team. HR can only verify designation and employment, but not roles and responsibilities.
> 
> Regards
> Guneet


Hi Guneet,

I doubt the delay is just because of Employment Verification. Its been 78 days for my application and I have not claimed any points for Employment. 
Age 30 + Education 15 + PTE 20 

Still no update, since I responded to my CO on 24th May 2016.

Sit tight and try to keep yourself busy there is no solution to our dilemma.

Take Care


----------



## Rajgowda

apurba11 said:


> Dear Rajgowda,
> 
> Would you appreciate, how you notified CO for 2nd time regarding new born. As I know, *"Information Provided"* button is acting for once use only. After submitting it can not be used again. Please let us know how you informed CO for the 2nd time Notification.
> 
> Thanks,
> Apu


I wrote a mail to gsm.brisbane that's all.


----------



## Shaivi

omij said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I want to share list of documents I uploaded for PR application. Hope it will help you:
> 
> Character Evidence: Form 80
> Overseas Police Clearance: India and Malaysia
> Birth of Age Evidence: SECONDARY SCHOOL EXAMINATION CERTIFICATE
> Passport
> Travel Document: Passport- > PASSPORT_BIOPAGES
> 
> Language Ability - English, Evidence of
> Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic) cert
> 
> Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of
> Educational Certificate (Degree/Diploma etc)
> Academic Transcripts
> 
> Skills Assessment, Evidence of
> ACS ASSESSMENT
> 
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of
> Bank Statement - Business - For current and Previous company
> 
> Tax Document for current and previous company
> Resume:- mentioned link to my LinkedIn profile
> Work Reference - of all 5 companies
> Salary Slips: current and previous company
> 
> Total Documents uploaded: 24
> 
> 
> If your documents are legitimate, then you can easily get Direct Grant.
> I provided salary slips, bank statements and income tax detail for my current and previous company only.
> 
> Hope, reference to this list can help you while lodging your application. Please, do not apply through consultants if you have all the documents.


we have also provided all these documents 113 days of visa lodge no co contact 
Verification occur on 22 /6/2016 then no news ..what to do


----------



## verma.rajput

Congrats Firas,

Is it possible for you to share why CO contacted you twice ?

Submit Visa Application: 8 May 2016
*1st CO contact: 19 May 2016
*Replied to CO: 2 June 2016
*2nd CO contact: 10 June 2016 *
Replied to CO: 20 June 2016
GRANT 1 Aug 2016​


FirasEJ said:


> *I just got my grant guys*,,,, I am over the moon  ,,,,,, Thank you all for the support ,,, this forum is great,,,,, Hopefully all who wait for theirs get them very soon,,,, My grant came from Brisbane team.


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations Man.



Rajgowda said:


> Hey Guys, I'm so excited to share this news. Which I was waiting for a long time to do.
> Yes Yes Yes you people have guessed it right, I have got the grant mail today morning.
> I can't thank enough to this forum people who were there when I needed the most.
> A big shout to you guys THANK YOU SO MUCH...
> 
> This forum rocks ...
> 
> To people who are still waiting for their GRANT I wish you get it SOON ...
> 
> *My Timeline*
> 
> 261313 Software Engineer
> 06.08.15 - ACS Submitted
> 20.08.15 - ACS Positive Response
> 09.10.15 - EOI 189 Submission (DOE) - 60 points
> 03.02.16 - Invited
> 28.03.16 - Visa Lodged
> 21.04.16 - CO Contact for additional Docs
> 21.04.16 - Notified CO about Pregnancy
> 24.05.16 - Notified CO about the New Born
> 25.05.16 - CO contacted and asked to submit Baby's Docs
> 07.06.16 - Medicals done.
> 09.06.16 - Uploaded all the Docs with PCC (India & UK)
> 20.06.16 - Baby added
> 29.06.16 - Baby's Medicals Updated
> 01.08.16 - Grant
> 10.06.17 - IED lane:


----------



## abhishek.gupta

dakshch said:


> No employment verification yet, medicals should be clear as i am a healthy 26 year old.
> Dunno what MOC is, but it should be good.
> 
> I am just unlucky i guess coz the last activity in my immi account is from January first week. Nothing after that.


Daksh - has there been any additional request by CO. 

have you checked with your employers about employment verification


----------



## Vijayabaskar

By GOD's grace, we received our Grant today at 10.29AM IST. I'm grateful to this forum and its members for all the guidelines, help and also the friends that I got from here.

189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
11/07/2015 -- IELTS
28/05/2016 -- PTE A (90 All) 
02/06/2016 -- ACS Applied
15/06/2016 -- ACS Result (15+5) 
17/06/2016 -- EOI Submitted (70)
22/06/2016 -- Spouse ACS Result
23/06/2016 -- EOI Updated (75)
06/07/2016 -- 189 Invite Received 
12/07/2016 -- Visa lodged
17/07/2016 -- Documents Frontloaded
17/07/2016 -- Meds & Finalised 21/07/2016
19/07/2016 -- PCC UK & Ind
01/08/2016 -- Grant 
21/07/2017 -- IED


----------



## verma.rajput

Wow Vijayabaskar,

That was super faaasst. Congrats. 



Vijayabaskar said:


> By GOD's grace, we received our Grant today at 10.29AM IST. I'm grateful to this forum and its members for all the guidelines, help and also the friends that I got from here.
> 
> 189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> 11/07/2015 -- IELTS
> 28/05/2016 -- PTE A (90 All)
> 02/06/2016 -- ACS Applied
> 15/06/2016 -- ACS Result (15+5)
> 17/06/2016 -- EOI Submitted (70)
> 22/06/2016 -- Spouse ACS Result
> 23/06/2016 -- EOI Updated (75)
> 06/07/2016 -- 189 Invite Received
> 12/07/2016 -- Visa lodged
> 17/07/2016 -- Documents Frontloaded
> 17/07/2016 -- Meds & Finalised 21/07/2016
> 19/07/2016 -- PCC UK & Ind
> 01/08/2016 -- Grant
> 21/07/2017 -- IED


----------



## starwin4u

Vijayabaskar said:


> By GOD's grace, we received our Grant today at 10.29AM IST. I'm grateful to this forum and its members for all the guidelines, help and also the friends that I got from here.
> 
> 189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> 11/07/2015 -- IELTS
> 28/05/2016 -- PTE A (90 All)
> 02/06/2016 -- ACS Applied
> 15/06/2016 -- ACS Result (15+5)
> 17/06/2016 -- EOI Submitted (70)
> 22/06/2016 -- Spouse ACS Result
> 23/06/2016 -- EOI Updated (75)
> 06/07/2016 -- 189 Invite Received
> 12/07/2016 -- Visa lodged
> 17/07/2016 -- Documents Frontloaded
> 17/07/2016 -- Meds & Finalised 21/07/2016
> 19/07/2016 -- PCC UK & Ind
> 01/08/2016 -- Grant
> 21/07/2017 -- IED


Congrats, thats a quicky...


----------



## jatin1011

Vijayabaskar said:


> By GOD's grace, we received our Grant today at 10.29AM IST. I'm grateful to this forum and its members for all the guidelines, help and also the friends that I got from here.
> 
> 189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> 11/07/2015 -- IELTS
> 28/05/2016 -- PTE A (90 All)
> 02/06/2016 -- ACS Applied
> 15/06/2016 -- ACS Result (15+5)
> 17/06/2016 -- EOI Submitted (70)
> 22/06/2016 -- Spouse ACS Result
> 23/06/2016 -- EOI Updated (75)
> 06/07/2016 -- 189 Invite Received
> 12/07/2016 -- Visa lodged
> 17/07/2016 -- Documents Frontloaded
> 17/07/2016 -- Meds & Finalised 21/07/2016
> 19/07/2016 -- PCC UK & Ind
> 01/08/2016 -- Grant
> 21/07/2017 -- IED


Hi,

What all documents you uploaded?

Regards


----------



## harinderjitf5

Congrats bro. Really fast


----------



## apurba11

Rajgowda said:


> I wrote a mail to gsm.brisbane that's all.


Thanks a lot dear.


----------



## mamoon

FirasEJ said:


> *I just got my grant guys*,,,, I am over the moon  ,,,,,, Thank you all for the support ,,, this forum is great,,,,, Hopefully all who wait for theirs get them very soon,,,, My grant came from Brisbane team.


Congratulations Firas. Long awaiting decision made finally in your favour.


----------



## goaustralianow

Vijayabaskar said:


> By GOD's grace, we received our Grant today at 10.29AM IST. I'm grateful to this forum and its members for all the guidelines, help and also the friends that I got from here.
> 
> 189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> 11/07/2015 -- IELTS
> 28/05/2016 -- PTE A (90 All)
> 02/06/2016 -- ACS Applied
> 15/06/2016 -- ACS Result (15+5)
> 17/06/2016 -- EOI Submitted (70)
> 22/06/2016 -- Spouse ACS Result
> 23/06/2016 -- EOI Updated (75)
> 06/07/2016 -- 189 Invite Received
> 12/07/2016 -- Visa lodged
> 17/07/2016 -- Documents Frontloaded
> 17/07/2016 -- Meds & Finalised 21/07/2016
> 19/07/2016 -- PCC UK & Ind
> 01/08/2016 -- Grant
> 21/07/2017 -- IED


Congrats Mate! All the best for all your future endeavours!


----------



## andreyx108b

Congrats to all granted!


----------



## kawal_547

Congratulations


----------



## Sush1

This is awesome man. Congratulations.



Vijayabaskar said:


> By GOD's grace, we received our Grant today at 10.29AM IST. I'm grateful to this forum and its members for all the guidelines, help and also the friends that I got from here.
> 
> 189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> 11/07/2015 -- IELTS
> 28/05/2016 -- PTE A (90 All)
> 02/06/2016 -- ACS Applied
> 15/06/2016 -- ACS Result (15+5)
> 17/06/2016 -- EOI Submitted (70)
> 22/06/2016 -- Spouse ACS Result
> 23/06/2016 -- EOI Updated (75)
> 06/07/2016 -- 189 Invite Received
> 12/07/2016 -- Visa lodged
> 17/07/2016 -- Documents Frontloaded
> 17/07/2016 -- Meds & Finalised 21/07/2016
> 19/07/2016 -- PCC UK & Ind
> 01/08/2016 -- Grant
> 21/07/2017 -- IED


----------



## hussy006

Dear All,

I got no response since June 16 when my job verification was done.
During my job verification company HR replied to them that everything is OK but person(Admin officer) who signs reference letter is not authorize to do that and they informed that we can send authorized letter, after two days of that they sent another reference letter signed by authorized person. can this effect my case. I really don't know what will happen. Please 

189 Subclass - Accountant
26/02/2016 -- EOI Submitted (70)
09/03/2016 -- 189 Invite Received 
11/04/2016 -- Visa lodged
12/05/2016 -- CO Request (Brisbane)
27/05/2016 -- Meds & Finalised 
16/06/2016 -- Employment verification
--------------- -- Grant 
--------------- -- IED


----------



## wasim.yousaf

kanz12 said:


> 186 days


172 days

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## wasim.yousaf

Vijayabaskar said:


> By GOD's grace, we received our Grant today at 10.29AM IST. I'm grateful to this forum and its members for all the guidelines, help and also the friends that I got from here.
> 
> 189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> 11/07/2015 -- IELTS
> 28/05/2016 -- PTE A (90 All)
> 02/06/2016 -- ACS Applied
> 15/06/2016 -- ACS Result (15+5)
> 17/06/2016 -- EOI Submitted (70)
> 22/06/2016 -- Spouse ACS Result
> 23/06/2016 -- EOI Updated (75)
> 06/07/2016 -- 189 Invite Received
> 12/07/2016 -- Visa lodged
> 17/07/2016 -- Documents Frontloaded
> 17/07/2016 -- Meds & Finalised 21/07/2016
> 19/07/2016 -- PCC UK & Ind
> 01/08/2016 -- Grant
> 21/07/2017 -- IED


Waooo. Congrats. 

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## wasim.yousaf

FirasEJ said:


> *I just got my grant guys*,,,, I am over the moon  ,,,,,, Thank you all for the support ,,, this forum is great,,,,, Hopefully all who wait for theirs get them very soon,,,, My grant came from Brisbane team.


Very very congratulations

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## RozPan

Congratulations to everyone who've received their grants .. Keeps the hope alive for those in queue !! 
Completed 144 days since visa lodge .. Checked with my old employers too, no one has received any request for job verification.

Is the job verifications mandatory step or is it done on a sample basis? I have claimed 15 points for job experience but have uploaded all referral letters signed n stamped by company HRs and other supporting docs like pay slips, offer letters etc.


----------



## Sush1

Same with me, I have also claimed 15 points but no one has verified the employment till now.
For me 122 days completed.



RozPan said:


> Congratulations to everyone who've received their grants .. Keeps the hope alive for those in queue !!
> Completed 144 days since visa lodge .. Checked with my old employers too, no one has received any request for job verification.
> 
> Is the job verifications mandatory step or is it done on a sample basis? I have claimed 15 points for job experience but have uploaded all referral letters signed n stamped by company HRs and other supporting docs like pay slips, offer letters etc.


----------



## samsonk76

170 days


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Vijayabaskar said:


> By GOD's grace, we received our Grant today at 10.29AM IST. I'm grateful to this forum and its members for all the guidelines, help and also the friends that I got from here.
> 
> 189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> 11/07/2015 -- IELTS
> 28/05/2016 -- PTE A (90 All)
> 02/06/2016 -- ACS Applied
> 15/06/2016 -- ACS Result (15+5)
> 17/06/2016 -- EOI Submitted (70)
> 22/06/2016 -- Spouse ACS Result
> 23/06/2016 -- EOI Updated (75)
> 06/07/2016 -- 189 Invite Received
> 12/07/2016 -- Visa lodged
> 17/07/2016 -- Documents Frontloaded
> 17/07/2016 -- Meds & Finalised 21/07/2016
> 19/07/2016 -- PCC UK & Ind
> 01/08/2016 -- Grant
> 21/07/2017 -- IED


Congrats for quick grant. ..hiw many points you claimed...and docs for employment? 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## hussy006

Dear All,

I got no response since June 16 when my job verification was done.
During my job verification company HR replied to them that everything is OK but person(Admin officer) who signs reference letter is not authorize to do that and they informed that we can send authorized letter, after two days of that they sent another reference letter signed by authorized person. can this effect my case. I really don't know what will happen. Please can anyone give his/her expert opinion in my case.

189 Subclass - Accountant
26/02/2016 -- EOI Submitted (70)
09/03/2016 -- 189 Invite Received 
11/04/2016 -- Visa lodged
12/05/2016 -- CO Request (Brisbane)
27/05/2016 -- Meds & Finalised 
16/06/2016 -- Employment verification
--------------- -- Grant 
--------------- -- IED


----------



## Vijayabaskar

Moneyjheeta said:


> Congrats for quick grant. ..hiw many points you claimed...and docs for employment?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Thanks.

Claimed 75 points - Age 30+Edu 15+English 20+Exp 5+Spouse 5

Uploaded SD, Ref letter, Payslips, Relieving letter, Offer letter, Resume and Form 16 for employment.


----------



## Vijayabaskar

Thanks everyone for your wishes!


----------



## sudhanshu2211

Vijayabaskar said:


> By GOD's grace, we received our Grant today at 10.29AM IST. I'm grateful to this forum and its members for all the guidelines, help and also the friends that I got from here.
> 
> 189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> 11/07/2015 -- IELTS
> 28/05/2016 -- PTE A (90 All)
> 02/06/2016 -- ACS Applied
> 15/06/2016 -- ACS Result (15+5)
> 17/06/2016 -- EOI Submitted (70)
> 22/06/2016 -- Spouse ACS Result
> 23/06/2016 -- EOI Updated (75)
> 06/07/2016 -- 189 Invite Received
> 12/07/2016 -- Visa lodged
> 17/07/2016 -- Documents Frontloaded
> 17/07/2016 -- Meds & Finalised 21/07/2016
> 19/07/2016 -- PCC UK & Ind
> 01/08/2016 -- Grant
> 21/07/2017 -- IED




Wow! That was real quick. Congrats and all the best for next steps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aliee

Vijayabaskar said:


> Thanks everyone for your wishes!


Congrats!! 

Which team processed your case? Brisbane or Adelaide?


----------



## Vijayabaskar

aliee said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Which team processed your case? Brisbane or Adelaide?


Thanks, it was GSM Adelaide. 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## ihmar2002

Hi all, 
Have someone done medical for their children under 10y? Could you please tell what is examined physically and orally besides TB and HIV test and what sort of questions do they ask children so that I could prepare? 
Your response will be highly appreciated.

Thx


----------



## xmilanx

Hi guys,

I got CO contact today. They are asking for additional employment evidence. I have attached their letter. Could you please help me for the following points which they have mentioned in theor letter:

1. Employment references: what is this?
2. Contracts: is it ok if my contract is not updated? Or appointment letter is enough?
3. Payslips: this is clear
4. Tax returns: there is no tax in my country. What should i do?
5. Group certificate: what is this?
6. Superannuation information: what is this?

Thanks


----------



## indianguy07

*Kindly help urgently*

I am very new to this forum and I have seen some comments in this.
I am applying for Software Engg.(261313) Points are written below.
Age-30
Education-15
PTE-10
Experience - 10 
Total - 65.

EOI filed- 10-Jul-2016 and I am expecting invite in Sept-Oct. Now the major issue.
I have shown more than around 9 yrs experience in ACS with 4 firms. First firm was a Manufacturing firm where I developed their ERP software for 10 months. After that I worked renowned firms like TCS, HCL and Infosys. I am reading some comments that AHC may contact my all employers and that may lead some issues or delays.
I am concern about my first firm and how they will contact them through mail or through phone. Its more than 9 years and the firm was very unorganized and people sitting may say "Yes" or "No" or "No reply" since I was there for very less period and its long back and all the staff may have been changed. I am not even sure whether current employers of that firm are reading any mails or not. Now I have some options
1. I should remove that firm name from my EOI since its not too late and it does not impact my points table also.
2. I should not do anything since AHC may not contact them since after that my employer will verify me.
3. I can contact my first firm HR but I do not know if anybody is still working there who knows me but I can manage them if I know AHC method of contact.

Kindly reply soon. I will be highly thankful to you. Reply from many experienced members most welcome.


----------



## sadream

xmilanx said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got CO contact today. They are asking for additional employment evidence. I have attached their letter. Could you please help me for the following points which they have mentioned in theor letter:
> 
> 1. Employment references: what is this?
> 2. Contracts: is it ok if my contract is not updated? Or appointment letter is enough?
> 3. Payslips: this is clear
> 4. Tax returns: there is no tax in my country. What should i do?
> 5. Group certificate: what is this?
> 6. Superannuation information: what is this?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Employment reference is usually provided by the company HR on a company letter head describing your tenure, designation and your roles and responsibilities. 

Employment contract you can provide your offer letter, appointment letter anything that can prove you were with the company the more the better. 

I am not sure what can be produced if there is no tax paid seniors can comment. 

By the way what proof did you upload to prove your employment. 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## sadream

indianguy07 said:


> I am very new to this forum and I have seen some comments in this.
> I am applying for Software Engg.(261313) Points are written below.
> Age-30
> Education-15
> PTE-10
> Experience - 10
> Total - 65.
> 
> EOI filed- 10-Jul-2016 and I am expecting invite in Sept-Oct. Now the major issue.
> I have shown more than around 9 yrs experience in ACS with 4 firms. First firm was a Manufacturing firm where I developed their ERP software for 10 months. After that I worked renowned firms like TCS, HCL and Infosys. I am reading some comments that AHC may contact my all employers and that may lead some issues or delays.
> I am concern about my first firm and how they will contact them through mail or through phone. Its more than 9 years and the firm was very unorganized and people sitting may say "Yes" or "No" or "No reply" since I was there for very less period and its long back and all the staff may have been changed. I am not even sure whether current employers of that firm are reading any mails or not. Now I have some options
> 1. I should remove that firm name from my EOI since its not too late and it does not impact my points table also.
> 2. I should not do anything since AHC may not contact them since after that my employer will verify me.
> 3. I can contact my first firm HR but I do not know if anybody is still working there who knows me but I can manage them if I know AHC method of contact.
> 
> Kindly reply soon. I will be highly thankful to you. Reply from many experienced members most welcome.


I think it's better to remove the company if you are not sure and not claiming the point, however you would have to mention it in your Form 80 while applying for a visa after you get an invite. ACS doesn't contact employers for verification DIBP does. 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

xmilanx said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got CO contact today. They are asking for additional employment evidence. I have attached their letter. Could you please help me for the following points which they have mentioned in theor letter:
> 
> 1. Employment references: what is this?
> 2. Contracts: is it ok if my contract is not updated? Or appointment letter is enough?
> 3. Payslips: this is clear
> 4. Tax returns: there is no tax in my country. What should i do?
> 5. Group certificate: what is this?
> 6. Superannuation information: what is this?
> 
> Thanks


You do not need to provide all the documents listed above as the request letter says. 

Request your HR to write a letter of reference stating your years of employment, designation, description of duties performed, hours worked full time part time etc. the letter should be signed by an authorised person only and the letter head shud have the company contact details

Get payslips atleast 4 for each year covering entire employment period at least 1 per quarter 

Ask your HR to issue a salary certificate which lists out other benefis like housing allowance if given, bonuses if given etc

Superannuation would be any pension program that the employer gives to their employees which is not available in UAE. Provide any details of end of service benefits


----------



## xmilanx

I submitted Employment Certificate already. It includes my joining date, position, and 5 main responsibilities in the company letter head. Still the letter from CO is asking for employment references.

What is Employment Reference exactly?

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

xmilanx said:


> I submitted Employment Certificate already. It includes my joining date, position, and 5 main responsibilities in the company letter head. Still the letter from CO is asking for employment references.
> 
> What is Employment Reference exactly?
> 
> Thanks


See my previous post it details the reference letter content. 

Google for sample

The request says Evidence can include but not limited to. Does not specifically asks for reference letter


----------



## nishesh.koirala

Guys, any idea Aug 3 invitation will invite accountants with 70 points till which date


----------



## vikaschandra

nishesh.koirala said:


> Guys, any idea Aug 3 invitation will invite accountants with 70 points till which date


Difficult to project as it is on pro rata and 9 only 104 seats go out each round. 

Since the last round did not see any pro rata invites going out and if DIBP send invites to 208 applicants instead of 104 itnis possible that it could reach you


----------



## jairichi

ihmar2002 said:


> Hi all,
> Have someone done medical for their children under 10y? Could you please tell what is examined physically and orally besides TB and HIV test and what sort of questions do they ask children so that I could prepare?
> Your response will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thx


My 2 year old daughter was checked by medical panel. It was physical examination. There was no TB or HIV test. The panel might ask any question about your children. Answer truthfully. What exactly is your concern?


----------



## Vinayk089

ihmar2002 said:


> Hi all,
> Have someone done medical for their children under 10y? Could you please tell what is examined physically and orally besides TB and HIV test and what sort of questions do they ask children so that I could prepare?
> Your response will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thx




I've got the medicals done last week for me and my family members, my son is 7yrs old. Blood test and Urinals. No X-ray or HIV tests for children. For TB, they gave me an option of either blood test or skin test. I've opted for blood test as you need not revisit doc. Though skin test is cheaper, u should revisit the doc within 48 Hrs. No questions asked by doctor, don't worry about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vins123

Congrats Raj 



Rajgowda said:


> Hey Guys, I'm so excited to share this news. Which I was waiting for a long time to do.
> Yes Yes Yes you people have guessed it right, I have got the grant mail today morning.
> I can't thank enough to this forum people who were there when I needed the most.
> A big shout to you guys THANK YOU SO MUCH...
> 
> This forum rocks ...
> 
> To people who are still waiting for their GRANT I wish you get it SOON ...
> 
> *My Timeline*
> 
> 261313 Software Engineer
> 06.08.15 - ACS Submitted
> 20.08.15 - ACS Positive Response
> 09.10.15 - EOI 189 Submission (DOE) - 60 points
> 03.02.16 - Invited
> 28.03.16 - Visa Lodged
> 21.04.16 - CO Contact for additional Docs
> 21.04.16 - Notified CO about Pregnancy
> 24.05.16 - Notified CO about the New Born
> 25.05.16 - CO contacted and asked to submit Baby's Docs
> 07.06.16 - Medicals done.
> 09.06.16 - Uploaded all the Docs with PCC (India & UK)
> 20.06.16 - Baby added
> 29.06.16 - Baby's Medicals Updated
> 01.08.16 - Grant
> 10.06.17 - IED lane:


----------



## vins123

Congrats Vijayabaskar 

That was a quick grant  Good to see SE's getting grants.



Vijayabaskar said:


> By GOD's grace, we received our Grant today at 10.29AM IST. I'm grateful to this forum and its members for all the guidelines, help and also the friends that I got from here.
> 
> 189 Subclass - ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> 11/07/2015 -- IELTS
> 28/05/2016 -- PTE A (90 All)
> 02/06/2016 -- ACS Applied
> 15/06/2016 -- ACS Result (15+5)
> 17/06/2016 -- EOI Submitted (70)
> 22/06/2016 -- Spouse ACS Result
> 23/06/2016 -- EOI Updated (75)
> 06/07/2016 -- 189 Invite Received
> 12/07/2016 -- Visa lodged
> 17/07/2016 -- Documents Frontloaded
> 17/07/2016 -- Meds & Finalised 21/07/2016
> 19/07/2016 -- PCC UK & Ind
> 01/08/2016 -- Grant
> 21/07/2017 -- IED


----------



## apurba11

sadream said:


> I think it's better to remove the company if you are not sure and not claiming the point, however you would have to mention it in your Form 80 while applying for a visa after you get an invite. ACS doesn't contact employers for verification DIBP does.
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


It is my suggestion not to remove your experience but don't claim any points from those unloved firms. First thing you have to show your career continuation since graduation, therefore it is better to maintain to job chronological order. There is option *"Are you claiming points here"*, you answer No.

Thanks,
Apu


----------



## agokarn

Morning EF addicts  

Just FYI. The Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications page which updates once every month has been updated. Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications

According to this, the earliest lodgement dates for applications that have been allocated to processing teams for 189 visas is 15th July. 

Yesterday was a good day for many. Hope they be more generous for the rest of the month too

Cheers
AG


----------



## Harj

Hi , I applied on 11th July but have not assigned case officer yet? Will they be allocating soon ?


----------



## agokarn

Harj said:


> Hi , I applied on 11th July but have not assigned case officer yet? Will they be allocating soon ?


Am with you on 11th July as well wth no CO allocation. Going by the trend it means consideration for Direct Grant (if you'e submitted all docs)


----------



## SI.Sujith

Does anyone who lodged their application in June 2016 with 60 points got CO allocation?? I am an Electrical engineer 233311, lodged application on 10th june , but didnt get any contacts till now.


----------



## Shaivi

Can any one give me email adress to whom we send email after 100+ days..we have no co contact so couldnt mail co .plz help asap


----------



## Shaivi

agokarn said:


> Harj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi , I applied on 11th July but have not assigned case officer yet? Will they be allocating soon ?
> 
> 
> 
> Am with you on 11th July as well wth no CO allocation. Going by the trend it means consideration for Direct Grant (if you'e submitted all docs)
Click to expand...

Have applied on aprile 18 still no co allocation its not necessary that co contct if they require any document then only co contact u otherwise you may get direct geant


----------



## wasim.yousaf

Shaivi said:


> Can any one give me email adress to whom we send email after 100+ days..we have no co contact so couldnt mail co .plz help asap


[email protected]

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaivi

wasim.yousaf said:


> Shaivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any one give me email adress to whom we send email after 100+ days..we have no co contact so couldnt mail co .plz help asap
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

But we havent allocated co?then too we have to send mail to this id only?from our routine email id we have to mail or we have to mail through immi acount please reply asap.thanks for quick reply


----------



## jatin1011

Vijayabaskar said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Claimed 75 points - Age 30+Edu 15+English 20+Exp 5+Spouse 5
> 
> Uploaded SD, Ref letter, Payslips, Relieving letter, Offer letter, Resume and Form 16 for employment.


Hi,

How many payslips did you give them?

Regards


----------



## wasim.yousaf

Shaivi said:


> But we havent allocated co?then too we have to send mail to this id only?from our routine email id we have to mail or we have to mail through immi acount please reply asap.thanks for quick reply


Ooopsss
Then there is no email.....

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## iaooi1

Hi All

Firstly, I would like to thank everybody in this thread. I have been monitoring this thread (quietly) and have gathered useful information and hoping this would help others in getting a direct grant. To make it plain simple, please submit ALL required personal documents, form 80/1221 and complete your medical checkup before a CO is allocated to your application (Do not wait for the CO to request for more information). The way I see it, Medical checkup is mandatory although it's stated only when required in their website. By doing so, very likely a direct grant will be given. If a CO comes back to you requesting for more info, very likely the CO will only respond to your application on the next cycle.

TimeLine:-
Developer Programmer - 261312 
ACS Submitted Granted: 14/03/16
PTE Academics: 28/05/16 (L:84 R:80 S:88 W:81)
EOI: 31/05/16
Invited: 06/07/16
Lodged: 13/07/16 (Submitted all personal documents, FORM 80 and medical)
Grant 02/08/2016


----------



## Shaivi

If co is not located then also after 100+ days we can mail to this id
[email protected]
And the mail shoud be sent from immi account or aur personal id..seniors plz reply


----------



## Shaivi

iaooi1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Firstly, I would like to thank everybody in this thread. I have been monitoring this thread (quietly) and have gathered useful information and hoping this would help others in getting a direct grant. To make it plain simple, please submit ALL required personal documents, form 80/1221 and complete your medical checkup before a CO is allocated to your application (Do not wait for the CO to request for more information). The way I see it, Medical checkup is mandatory although it's stated only when required in their website. By doing so, very likely a direct grant will be given. If a CO comes back to you requesting for more info, very likely the CO will only respond to your application on the next cycle.
> 
> TimeLine:-
> Developer Programmer - 261312
> ACS Submitted Granted: 14/03/16
> PTE Academics: 28/05/16 (L:84 R:80 S:88 W:81)
> EOI: 31/05/16
> Invited: 06/07/16
> Lodged: 13/07/16 (Submitted all personal documents, FORM 80 and medical)
> Grant 02/08/2016


Congrats ..
We did the same 
All the document front loded
Medical and pcc within a week of visa lodge before co allocated itss 112 days 
No co contacted yet
Frustration only
Its only luck that matters


----------



## Shaivi

wasim.yousaf said:


> Shaivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we havent allocated co?then too we have to send mail to this id only?from our routine email id we have to mail or we have to mail through immi acount please reply asap.thanks for quick reply
> 
> 
> 
> Ooopsss
> Then there is no email.....
> 
> Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Then how to inquire on phone they doesnt answer keep on saying that if we need something we wi contact u..cant we send inquiry mail to dibp?


----------



## Vijayabaskar

jatin1011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How many payslips did you give them?
> 
> Regards


One per quarter and also add relieving letter and employment letter to the list. 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## sridharv86

Guys,

Got my grant today. I can't thank this forum enough for all the help and advise. I wasn't expecting my grant atleast till December considering the slow pace of grants and people waiting for more than 100-150 days since lodgement. So, it was kinda surprise for me as well.. 

Few things I believe that worked for me in getting a Direct Grant:

- Front loading all docs including Form 80, Form 1221, PCC, Medicals
- Provide as much documentation as possible about employment so DIBP doesn't need to manually verify. Apart from the regular tax docs, salary slips, bank statements etc. I also provided bonafide letters, proof-of-employment letters. I was lucky that all these are system generated on company letter head and more importantly saved me hassles of requesting my manager. These additional docs helped me bypass the employment verification process, I believe
- I visited Australia in Dec 2015 on a tourist visa, so they could have done some character verification from their file

Once again, a big thanks to everyone in the forum who were consistently there to reply to my questions. Special thanks to admins/moderators for all their great work as well. 

Best wishes to everyone who is waiting for the grant - it's just a matter of time!

Cheers!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Vijayabaskar said:


> One per quarter and also add relieving letter and employment letter to the list.
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


Vijay, from my previous employer, i was only able to procure the last 3 months payslip for all the years i served. That should ve enough right?.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Vijayabaskar

gonnabeexpat said:


> Vijay, from my previous employer, i was only able to procure the last 3 months payslip for all the years i served. That should ve enough right?.
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Since I had submitted the payslips, I cannot confirm that but I have seen people giving suggestions to add form 16 and bank statements to support this. Some suggested to get a letter from the employer. 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

sridharv86 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got my grant today. I can't thank this forum enough for all the help and advise. I wasn't expecting my grant atleast till December considering the slow pace of grants and people waiting for more than 100-150 days since lodgement. So, it was kinda surprise for me as well..
> 
> Few things I believe that worked for me in getting a Direct Grant:
> 
> - Front loading all docs including Form 80, Form 1221, PCC, Medicals
> - Provide as much documentation as possible about employment so DIBP doesn't need to manually verify. Apart from the regular tax docs, salary slips, bank statements etc. I also provided bonafide letters, proof-of-employment letters. I was lucky that all these are system generated on company letter head and more importantly saved me hassles of requesting my manager. These additional docs helped me bypass the employment verification process, I believe
> - I visited Australia in Dec 2015 on a tourist visa, so they could have done some character verification from their file
> 
> Once again, a big thanks to everyone in the forum who were consistently there to reply to my questions. Special thanks to admins/moderators for all their great work as well.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone who is waiting for the grant - it's just a matter of time!
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations. Can you please share your anzsco code?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Vijayabaskar said:


> Since I had submitted the payslips, I cannot confirm that but I have seen people giving suggestions to add form 16 and bank statements to support this. Some suggested to get a letter from the employer.
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


Got it vijay, thanks a bunch.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## mimic

CO allocation is already July 15 as of today.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

Good luck!


----------



## sridharv86

gonnabeexpat said:


> congratulations. Can you please share your anzsco code?
> 
> Sent from my machone using tapatalk


ict ba 261111


----------



## xmilanx

Hi guys, 

My payslips from the company are generated electronically ( we receive by email) . So there is no stamp or signature on it, and its not on company's letter head although it mentions the company name. Is it ok if I submit this as supporting docs to my employment or it has to with stamp/signature on the company letter head? 

Thanks


----------



## starwin4u

*Grants*

There were 9 grants yesterday according immitracker, but out of that only one grant from March, other are from May, June & July I think CO's forgot Jan, Feb, Mar applicants.

Even my baby has not been added yet to the application its been 2 weeks since we informed this to the CO...


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



iaooi1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Firstly, I would like to thank everybody in this thread. I have been monitoring this thread (quietly) and have gathered useful information and hoping this would help others in getting a direct grant. To make it plain simple, please submit ALL required personal documents, form 80/1221 and complete your medical checkup before a CO is allocated to your application (Do not wait for the CO to request for more information). The way I see it, Medical checkup is mandatory although it's stated only when required in their website. By doing so, very likely a direct grant will be given. If a CO comes back to you requesting for more info, very likely the CO will only respond to your application on the next cycle.
> 
> TimeLine:-
> Developer Programmer - 261312
> ACS Submitted Granted: 14/03/16
> PTE Academics: 28/05/16 (L:84 R:80 S:88 W:81)
> EOI: 31/05/16
> Invited: 06/07/16
> Lodged: 13/07/16 (Submitted all personal documents, FORM 80 and medical)
> Grant 02/08/2016


----------



## goaustralianow

iaooi1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Firstly, I would like to thank everybody in this thread. I have been monitoring this thread (quietly) and have gathered useful information and hoping this would help others in getting a direct grant. To make it plain simple, please submit ALL required personal documents, form 80/1221 and complete your medical checkup before a CO is allocated to your application (Do not wait for the CO to request for more information). The way I see it, Medical checkup is mandatory although it's stated only when required in their website. By doing so, very likely a direct grant will be given. If a CO comes back to you requesting for more info, very likely the CO will only respond to your application on the next cycle.
> 
> TimeLine:-
> Developer Programmer - 261312
> ACS Submitted Granted: 14/03/16
> PTE Academics: 28/05/16 (L:84 R:80 S:88 W:81)
> EOI: 31/05/16
> Invited: 06/07/16
> Lodged: 13/07/16 (Submitted all personal documents, FORM 80 and medical)
> Grant 02/08/2016


Congratulations mate! How many total points you had and off which how many you claimed for emloyment? Any employment checks?


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



sridharv86 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got my grant today. I can't thank this forum enough for all the help and advise. I wasn't expecting my grant atleast till December considering the slow pace of grants and people waiting for more than 100-150 days since lodgement. So, it was kinda surprise for me as well..
> 
> Few things I believe that worked for me in getting a Direct Grant:
> 
> - Front loading all docs including Form 80, Form 1221, PCC, Medicals
> - Provide as much documentation as possible about employment so DIBP doesn't need to manually verify. Apart from the regular tax docs, salary slips, bank statements etc. I also provided bonafide letters, proof-of-employment letters. I was lucky that all these are system generated on company letter head and more importantly saved me hassles of requesting my manager. These additional docs helped me bypass the employment verification process, I believe
> - I visited Australia in Dec 2015 on a tourist visa, so they could have done some character verification from their file
> 
> Once again, a big thanks to everyone in the forum who were consistently there to reply to my questions. Special thanks to admins/moderators for all their great work as well.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone who is waiting for the grant - it's just a matter of time!
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## GR123

*Processing time period*

Dear All, 

Greetings for the day!
I am new to this form. I lodged my EOI for 189, 190 NSW & QLD on yesterday. Any idea about the processing time frame for 189 visa?

Engineering Technologist (233914)
Points : 60 (189 visa)
60 + 5 (190 STATE SPONSORSHIP)
EOI: 01/08/16


Thanks


----------



## aussieby2016

starwin4u said:


> There were 9 grants yesterday according immitracker, but out of that only one grant from March, other are from May, June & July I think CO's forgot Jan, Feb, Mar applicants.
> 
> Even my baby has not been added yet to the application its been 2 weeks since we informed this to the CO...


very true....hardly any jan/feb applicants getting a grant these days...


----------



## Sush1

*What is Happening*

Where are oldies like me gone. Chopra Sahab, What happened.
Any News.


----------



## verma.rajput

Many congrats to all those who have received grants today and all the best to others. 

Just out of curiosity from whom the mail is received and what are the contents for GRANT email.


----------



## sridharv86

verma.rajput said:


> Many congrats to all those who have received grants today and all the best to others.
> 
> Just out of curiosity from whom the mail is received and what are the contents for GRANT email.


It came from [email protected]. The Grant Email has a visa grant notice pdf that enlists your details(name, passport number), visa grant number, application id, visa lodgement date, IED, last date of entry..


----------



## iaooi1

goaustralianow said:


> Congratulations mate! How many total points you had and off which how many you claimed for emloyment? Any employment checks?


70 points for my case, NONE from Working experience. Though to be on the safe side, I did include my Work Reference letter and payslips from my current and previous employers.


----------



## iaooi1

goaustralianow said:


> Congratulations mate! How many total points you had and off which how many you claimed for emloyment? Any employment checks?


Based on your signature, you should receive a direct grant within this week. 

All the best !


----------



## goaustralianow

iaooi1 said:


> Based on your signature, you should receive a direct grant within this week.
> 
> All the best !


I wish your words come true :fingerscrossed: :welcome:

But people who lodged after me have already got there invite


----------



## sadream

sridharv86 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got my grant today. I can't thank this forum enough for all the help and advise. I wasn't expecting my grant atleast till December considering the slow pace of grants and people waiting for more than 100-150 days since lodgement. So, it was kinda surprise for me as well..
> 
> Few things I believe that worked for me in getting a Direct Grant:
> 
> - Front loading all docs including Form 80, Form 1221, PCC, Medicals
> - Provide as much documentation as possible about employment so DIBP doesn't need to manually verify. Apart from the regular tax docs, salary slips, bank statements etc. I also provided bonafide letters, proof-of-employment letters. I was lucky that all these are system generated on company letter head and more importantly saved me hassles of requesting my manager. These additional docs helped me bypass the employment verification process, I believe
> - I visited Australia in Dec 2015 on a tourist visa, so they could have done some character verification from their file
> 
> Once again, a big thanks to everyone in the forum who were consistently there to reply to my questions. Special thanks to admins/moderators for all their great work as well.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone who is waiting for the grant - it's just a matter of time!
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations... 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## jahanzeb84

goaustralianow said:


> I wish your words come true :fingerscrossed: :welcome:
> 
> But people who lodged after me have already got there invite


And people who lodged before you, are still waiting as well


----------



## 1168298

Congratulations to all who received their grants. Best of luck to everyone else.


----------



## goaustralianow

jahanzeb84 said:


> And people who lodged before you, are still waiting as well


Yes. But atleast you got immi assesment email and you know that your case is been worked upon. My status still shows "Received" 

Not even sure whether it's been assgined or picked up by a CO :confused2:


----------



## jatin1011

iaooi1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Firstly, I would like to thank everybody in this thread. I have been monitoring this thread (quietly) and have gathered useful information and hoping this would help others in getting a direct grant. To make it plain simple, please submit ALL required personal documents, form 80/1221 and complete your medical checkup before a CO is allocated to your application (Do not wait for the CO to request for more information). The way I see it, Medical checkup is mandatory although it's stated only when required in their website. By doing so, very likely a direct grant will be given. If a CO comes back to you requesting for more info, very likely the CO will only respond to your application on the next cycle.
> 
> TimeLine:-
> Developer Programmer - 261312
> ACS Submitted Granted: 14/03/16
> PTE Academics: 28/05/16 (L:84 R:80 S:88 W:81)
> EOI: 31/05/16
> Invited: 06/07/16
> Lodged: 13/07/16 (Submitted all personal documents, FORM 80 and medical)
> Grant 02/08/2016



Hi,

Can you please detail what all docs you submitted.

Regards


----------



## jairichi

*January, February, March & earlier visa lodged applicants*

Guys I think for some reason many January, February and March applicants are not receiving grants. Can't speculate anything unless DIBP tells us the reason. It is not that your credentials are in question but just that with processing time you are unlucky. Just take it positive and that there is some good reason for the delay.

This may apply to applicants who have filed before January 2016. Just hang in there with a positive mindset and do make tentative plans of your move to Australia. Trust me having the grant is just one step in the process. There are many steps to climb especially for applicants with family and kids.

Good luck to all.


----------



## jairichi

goaustralianow said:


> Yes. But atleast you got immi assesment email and you know that your case is been worked upon. My status still shows "Received"
> 
> Not even sure whether it's been assgined or picked up by a CO :confused2:


It was the same for us. But, a CO contacted and asked for the only pending document (FBI PCC). So, in your case it does not mean CO is not allocated to your application.


----------



## Prash2533

iaooi1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Firstly, I would like to thank everybody in this thread. I have been monitoring this thread (quietly) and have gathered useful information and hoping this would help others in getting a direct grant. To make it plain simple, please submit ALL required personal documents, form 80/1221 and complete your medical checkup before a CO is allocated to your application (Do not wait for the CO to request for more information). The way I see it, Medical checkup is mandatory although it's stated only when required in their website. By doing so, very likely a direct grant will be given. If a CO comes back to you requesting for more info, very likely the CO will only respond to your application on the next cycle.
> 
> TimeLine:-
> Developer Programmer - 261312
> ACS Submitted Granted: 14/03/16
> PTE Academics: 28/05/16 (L:84 R:80 S:88 W:81)
> EOI: 31/05/16
> Invited: 06/07/16
> Lodged: 13/07/16 (Submitted all personal documents, FORM 80 and medical)
> Grant 02/08/2016


Congrats lucky guy.


----------



## Harj

Hi all , any one got co allocate today ? Thanks Harjit


----------



## avamsi311

mimic said:


> CO allocation is already July 15 as of today.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications
> 
> Good luck!


Hi,
Do you mean, CO's have been allocated for all the applicants before 15july?? 

I launched my visa on 12july. Still waiting for CO contact.

Thanks 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harj

agokarn said:


> Harj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi , I applied on 11th July but have not assigned case officer yet? Will they be allocating soon ?
> 
> 
> 
> Am with you on 11th July as well wth no CO allocation. Going by the trend it means consideration for Direct Grant (if you'e submitted all docs)
Click to expand...

I applied through agent but he has not up dated even a single document. However I have given him all the documents


----------



## iaooi1

jatin1011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please detail what all docs you submitted.
> 
> Regards


Yeap, Sure. Listed below:-

Birth Cert
Passport
Transcript (Degree)
Letter of completion (Degree)
PTE-Academics
Medical
FORM 80
Aus Police Cert
Msia Police Cert
ACS letter (skill assessment)
Letter of employment (Current and previous employers)
Payslips (Current and previous employers)

Thank you
lane:


----------



## goaustralianow

jairichi said:


> It was the same for us. But, a CO contacted and asked for the only pending document (FBI PCC). So, in your case it does not mean CO is not allocated to your application.


Thank you dear Jairichi! This gives me a sigh of relief


----------



## verma.rajput

Harj,

I think you should push your agent to upload docs asap, else it is going to delay your process unnecessarily. As per forum only, if CO contacts and asks for some info or docs then there is default delay of 20-30 days.



Harj said:


> I applied through agent but he has not up dated even a single document. However I have given him all the documents


----------



## iaooi1

Harj said:


> I applied through agent but he has not up dated even a single document. However I have given him all the documents


Please get your agent to upload everything ASAP. I went through an agent as well and his advice was to get everything uploaded before having a CO allocated to your application.


----------



## Harj

But I have not told my agent that I have imported my application . Will he be angry ?


----------



## Harj

iaooi1 said:


> Harj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied through agent but he has not up dated even a single document. However I have given him all the documents
> 
> 
> 
> Please get your agent to upload everything ASAP. I went through an agent as well and his advice was to get everything uploaded before having a CO allocated to your application.
Click to expand...

But I have not told my agent that I have imported my application . Will he be angry ?


----------



## iaooi1

Harj said:


> But I have not told my agent that I have imported my application . Will he be angry ?


If you import your application solely just for tracking purposes, it's fine. However, if it's something that affects your application, please go through your agent as I believe you have signed an agreement in regards to any changes made to an application. By making amendments without your agent's knowledge, your agent may void the agreement.


----------



## Shaivi

jairichi said:


> Guys I think for some reason many January, February and March applicants are not receiving grants. Can't speculate anything unless DIBP tells us the reason. It is not that your credentials are in question but just that with processing time you are unlucky. Just take it positive and that there is some good reason for the delay.
> 
> This may apply to applicants who have filed before January 2016. Just hang in there with a positive mindset and do make tentative plans of your move to Australia. Trust me having the grant is just one step in the process. There are many steps to climb especially for applicants with family and kids.
> 
> Good luck to all.


Even for april..we have applied in aprile 112 days has been passed status is still "APPLICATION REICIVED" no co allocation.emp verfjcation at current employes on 22/6
No news
Grant:god knows


----------



## Shaivi

jairichi said:


> Guys I think for some reason many January, February and March applicants are not receiving grants. Can't speculate anything unless DIBP tells us the reason. It is not that your credentials are in question but just that with processing time you are unlucky. Just take it positive and that there is some good reason for the delay.
> 
> This may apply to applicants who have filed before January 2016. Just hang in there with a positive mindset and do make tentative plans of your move to Australia. Trust me having the grant is just one step in the process. There are many steps to climb especially for applicants with family and kids.
> 
> Good luck to all.


Jai sir that mail is suppose to be send by immi account?


----------



## jairichi

Shaivi said:


> Jai sir that mail is suppose to be send by immi account?


Kindly avoid 'sir'. If it is possible send it through immiaccount as it will reach the concerned GSM office.


----------



## jairichi

Shaivi said:


> Even for april..we have applied in aprile 112 days has been passed status is still "APPLICATION REICIVED" no co allocation.emp verfjcation at current employes on 22/6
> No news
> Grant:god knows


Employment verification has happened means your application has been allotted to a CO or team. Even otherwise as long as application is received it will be allotted to a CO or team within short duration. Just because the status is still the same it does not mean no one is processing your application.


----------



## yadavtinu

iaooi1 said:


> Yeap, Sure. Listed below:-
> 
> Birth Cert
> Passport
> Transcript (Degree)
> Letter of completion (Degree)
> PTE-Academics
> Medical
> FORM 80
> Aus Police Cert
> Msia Police Cert
> ACS letter (skill assessment)
> Letter of employment (Current and previous employers)
> Payslips (Current and previous employers)
> 
> Thank you
> lane:


I've 8 years experience. So, Do I have to give payslips of 8 years?


----------



## jairichi

yadavtinu said:


> I've 8 years experience. So, Do I have to give payslips of 8 years?


If possible provide tax records for each year or 3 pay stubs (Jan - Mar) and (Oct - Dec) for each year.


----------



## andreyx108b

Harj said:


> But I have not told my agent that I have imported my application . Will he be angry ?


a) He won't know unless you tell him
b) I would have talked to him before. 
c) its your application - and i guess you have right to observe.


----------



## bigdownunder

HI all, I am very thankful to you and the support you provided, Yes! I got my DIRECT GRANT today. I lodged on 11th July. :first: '

I advice you all if you are not able to get any reference letter form your company on official letter pad or by statutory declaration by your colleagues, you do not need to worry unless you are genuine and confident and just use SELF DECLARATION, that's it.

Rest, Best of luck to all and again thank your very much for the replies you gave to my queries.


----------



## nomaduser

Hey guys,

At what time will the invitations be sent out today? Does anyone have any idea?


----------



## goaustralianow

nomaduser said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> At what time will the invitations be sent out today? Does anyone have any idea?


Starts from 7:30 pm IST


----------



## goaustralianow

bigdownunder said:


> HI all, I am very thankful to you and the support you provided, Yes! I got my DIRECT GRANT today. I lodged on 11th July. :first: '
> 
> I advice you all if you are not able to get any reference letter form your company on official letter pad or by statutory declaration by your colleagues, you do not need to worry unless you are genuine and confident and just use SELF DECLARATION, that's it.
> 
> Rest, Best of luck to all and again thank your very much for the replies you gave to my queries.


Wow! That's fast! Congrats Mate! Can you please mention your ANZSCO and timeline please? Also how many points did you had and off it how many you claimed for employment?


----------



## riyansydney

Friends, Does anyone gets their visa grant invitation received on May 25th round from accounting category.


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



bigdownunder said:


> HI all, I am very thankful to you and the support you provided, Yes! I got my DIRECT GRANT today. I lodged on 11th July. :first: '
> 
> I advice you all if you are not able to get any reference letter form your company on official letter pad or by statutory declaration by your colleagues, you do not need to worry unless you are genuine and confident and just use SELF DECLARATION, that's it.
> 
> Rest, Best of luck to all and again thank your very much for the replies you gave to my queries.


----------



## tikki2282

bigdownunder said:


> HI all, I am very thankful to you and the support you provided, Yes! I got my DIRECT GRANT today. I lodged on 11th July. :first: '
> 
> 
> 
> I advice you all if you are not able to get any reference letter form your company on official letter pad or by statutory declaration by your colleagues, you do not need to worry unless you are genuine and confident and just use SELF DECLARATION, that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> Rest, Best of luck to all and again thank your very much for the replies you gave to my queries.




Congrats


----------



## bigdownunder

goaustralianow said:


> Wow! That's fast! Congrats Mate! Can you please mention your ANZSCO and timeline please? Also how many points did you had and off it how many you claimed for employment?


Hi, Thank you very much, yeah here is my timeline:

Mechanical Engineer ( 233512) 189 ( 60 points) 
3 years exp. ( 5 points)
PTE: 10 points ( 5 July 2016)
EOI: 5 July 2016
Invitation: 5 July 2016 ( or 12 AM oz time)
PCC: 10 July 2016
Visa lodge: 11 July 2016
Medical: 16 July 2012
Grant: 02 Aug 2016
IED: 10 July 2017


----------



## bigdownunder

tikki2282 said:


> Congrats


Thanks


----------



## tikki2282

bigdownunder said:


> Hi, Thank you very much, yeah here is my timeline:
> 
> Mechanical Engineer ( 233512) 189 ( 60 points)
> 3 years exp. ( 5 points)
> PTE: 10 points ( 5 July 2016)
> EOI: 5 July 2016
> Invitation: 5 July 2016 ( or 12 AM oz time)
> PCC: 10 July 2016
> Visa lodge: 11 July 2016
> Medical: 16 July 2012
> Grant: 02 Aug 2016
> IED: 10 July 2017




Can you share what all documents you have attached? It might people in the group to upload all relevant documents. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

starwin4u said:


> There were 9 grants yesterday according immitracker, but out of that only one grant from March, other are from May, June & July I think CO's forgot Jan, Feb, Mar applicants.
> 
> Even my baby has not been added yet to the application its been 2 weeks since we informed this to the CO...


Well the beginning of August has been good as we saw good no of grants on the first day. This bring maximum hopes to all the long waiting applicant that this will their/our month........


----------



## samsonk76

Agree with you jairichi


There is something about a bunch of applicants from Jan/Feb/Mar including myself. Without any luck, I have tried to work out all sorts of permutations/combinations for what is so special or otherwise about my application compared to others. All credentials, docs are pretty much the same as others. As you said, its just the timing of application hence the bad luck.

We are using the wait time productively in planning our move as we have kids there is a lot more thought process involved.

The wait means there is something special in store for us in Oz 

Hang in there. Best of luck to all!

_____________________________________________________

ICT Business Analyst 261111 (65 Points)
ACS CLEARED 3/12/2015
EOI Submitted 11/12/2015
Invited 29/01/2016 
Visa Lodged 17/02/2016 
1st CO Assign/Contact 29/02/2016
Medicals & PCC Completed 15/03/2016 
2nd CO Contact 07/04/2016 - PCC for Spouse UAE visit - Sent correct dates for UAE visit (less than a year) requesting exemption
CO confirmed UAE PCC not required 23/04/2016
AHC (Delhi) Verification call 19/05/2016
Grant : XX/XX/2016 :fingerscrossed:



jairichi said:


> Guys I think for some reason many January, February and March applicants are not receiving grants. Can't speculate anything unless DIBP tells us the reason. It is not that your credentials are in question but just that with processing time you are unlucky. Just take it positive and that there is some good reason for the delay.
> 
> This may apply to applicants who have filed before January 2016. Just hang in there with a positive mindset and do make tentative plans of your move to Australia. Trust me having the grant is just one step in the process. There are many steps to climb especially for applicants with family and kids.
> 
> Good luck to all.


----------



## goaustralianow

bigdownunder said:


> Hi, Thank you very much, yeah here is my timeline:
> 
> Mechanical Engineer ( 233512) 189 ( 60 points)
> 3 years exp. ( 5 points)
> PTE: 10 points ( 5 July 2016)
> EOI: 5 July 2016
> Invitation: 5 July 2016 ( or 12 AM oz time)
> PCC: 10 July 2016
> Visa lodge: 11 July 2016
> Medical: 16 July 2012
> Grant: 02 Aug 2016
> IED: 10 July 2017


Great! Your and mine timeline is dittot! Did you get the grant from Brisbane or Adelaide team? It should be mentioned at the bottom of your grant letter with the CO name.


----------



## vikaschandra

sridharv86 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got my grant today. I can't thank this forum enough for all the help and advise. I wasn't expecting my grant atleast till December considering the slow pace of grants and people waiting for more than 100-150 days since lodgement. So, it was kinda surprise for me as well..
> 
> Few things I believe that worked for me in getting a Direct Grant:
> 
> - Front loading all docs including Form 80, Form 1221, PCC, Medicals
> - Provide as much documentation as possible about employment so DIBP doesn't need to manually verify. Apart from the regular tax docs, salary slips, bank statements etc. I also provided bonafide letters, proof-of-employment letters. I was lucky that all these are system generated on company letter head and more importantly saved me hassles of requesting my manager. These additional docs helped me bypass the employment verification process, I believe
> - I visited Australia in Dec 2015 on a tourist visa, so they could have done some character verification from their file
> 
> Once again, a big thanks to everyone in the forum who were consistently there to reply to my questions. Special thanks to admins/moderators for all their great work as well.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone who is waiting for the grant - it's just a matter of time!
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations


----------



## abhishek.gupta

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Well the beginning of August has been good as we saw good no of grants on the first day. This bring maximum hopes to all the long waiting applicant that this will their/our month........


Mission Aus you dont leave any opportunity to stay positive .. thats a really good sign ...

I checked with all my employers, previous and current no verification has happened yet... i think DIBP has not tried...

I submitted pay slips, form16, joining letters, relieving letters, plus form 26AS the tax credit statements and colleague declarations 

Now I have no idea where is my application stuck .. i m simply clueless... and cant figure out what to do apart from waiting..

one question how do they verify form 16 and 26A... is there a Govt website to verify that? what is the process to do that?

One thing which i am sure is that delay is not from DIBP ... it must be from our beloved Indian side

any thoughts guys ??


----------



## aussiedream87

abhishek.gupta said:


> Mission Aus you dont leave any opportunity to stay positive .. thats a really good sign ...
> 
> I checked with all my employers, previous and current no verification has happened yet... i think DIBP has not tried...
> 
> I submitted pay slips, form16, joining letters, relieving letters, plus form 26AS the tax credit statements and colleague declarations
> 
> Now I have no idea where is my application stuck .. i m simply clueless... and cant figure out what to do apart from waiting..
> 
> one question how do they verify form 16 and 26A... is there a Govt website to verify that? what is the process to do that?
> 
> One thing which i am sure is that delay is not from DIBP ... it must be from our beloved Indian side
> 
> any thoughts guys ??


Verifying form 16 I dont really think.


----------



## mekabubu

i need some guidance from the people here. 

Can i unclaim points for an old job using form 1023. unclaiming will not change my points. I dont have many documents to prove that employment. so i think i should inform CO that i wish to unclaim points as i dont have many supporting documents. What do u guys think.


----------



## bigdownunder

goaustralianow said:


> Great! Your and mine timeline is dittot! Did you get the grant from Brisbane or Adelaide team? It should be mentioned at the bottom of your grant letter with the CO name.


Hi, it was GSM Adelaide


----------



## bigdownunder

tikki2282 said:


> Can you share what all documents you have attached? It might people in the group to upload all relevant documents. Thanks for your help in advance.


For education: it should be all your degree semester marksheets + Degree certificate + degree transcript ( which you can get from university) , 10 th and 12th marksheets

For employment ( very important): Form 16( I hope you all know what is this) + IT returns, Provident fund statement + bank statement + payslips + ( all the letters which you get from company like confirmation, appointment, offer, increment, appraisal, salary revision, etc. )

Rest, all are self understood like EA outcome letter or ACS whatever you branch is, PCC, Photograph, FORM 80 AND FORM 1221 ( should be uploaded before CO asks as it was said by many people and I did the same), 

upload whatever you want provided it should be relevant to section in which you are uploading it  no harm in excess document you have 60 documents limits and I believe it is more than enough.


----------



## mekabubu

bro, i dont have many documents that u have mentioned to support my claim although i have claimed points. do u think i can use form 1023 to unclaim, my point score will not change?


----------



## Prash2533

bigdownunder said:


> For education: it should be all your degree semester marksheets + Degree certificate + degree transcript ( which you can get from university) , 10 th and 12th marksheets
> 
> For employment ( very important): Form 16( I hope you all know what is this) + IT returns, Provident fund statement + bank statement + payslips + ( all the letters which you get from company like confirmation, appointment, offer, increment, appraisal, salary revision, etc. )
> 
> Rest, all are self understood like EA outcome letter or ACS whatever you branch is, PCC, Photograph, FORM 80 AND FORM 1221 ( should be uploaded before CO asks as it was said by many people and I did the same),
> 
> upload whatever you want provided it should be relevant to section in which you are uploading it  no harm in excess document you have 60 documents limits and I believe it is more than enough.


Uploaded all above mentioned documents, still waiting for grant from 90 days.:juggle:


----------



## samsonk76

Hi EF members,

Need your thoughts and inputs please

My India Degree convocation certificates and and my marksheets have an 'a' missing from my surname. At the time of application my agent suggested that this is too minor and would not make a difference. If anything required CO would contact me.

There is one other variation in my name which includes my middle name and the same reflects on some of my experience certificates hence this variation has been called out in Form 80.

I have a affidavit stating the variation in name in my Degree certificates and marksheets and pointing out my correct name listed on my PAN card, Passport and some of my experience certificates and that all these names belong to the same person.

Should I upload this affidavit along with Form 1023 or should I wait for the CO to get back to me?

Nothing has been said by CO on this matter.

Please advise.

Thanks,

_____________________________________________________

ICT Business Analyst 261111 (65 Points)
ACS CLEARED 3/12/2015
EOI Submitted 11/12/2015
Invited 29/01/2016 
Visa Lodged 17/02/2016 
1st CO Assign/Contact 29/02/2016
Medicals & PCC Completed 15/03/2016 
2nd CO Contact 07/04/2016 - PCC for Spouse UAE visit - Sent correct dates for UAE visit (less than a year) requesting exemption
CO confirmed UAE PCC not required 23/04/2016
AHC (Delhi) Verification call 19/05/2016
Grant : XX/XX/2016 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Prash2533

samsonk76 said:


> Hi EF members,
> 
> Need your thoughts and inputs please
> 
> My India Degree convocation certificates and and my marksheets have an 'a' missing from my surname. At the time of application my agent suggested that this is too minor and would not make a difference. If anything required CO would contact me.
> 
> There is one other variation in my name which includes my middle name and the same reflects on some of my experience certificates hence this variation has been called out in Form 80.
> 
> I have a affidavit stating the variation in name in my Degree certificates and marksheets and pointing out my correct name listed on my PAN card, Passport and some of my experience certificates and that all these names belong to the same person.
> 
> Should I upload this affidavit along with Form 1023 or should I wait for the CO to get back to me?
> 
> Nothing has been said by CO on this matter.
> 
> Please advise.


I would suggest go ahead and upload that SD. Why to confuse CO and give him a chance to get back to you and delay your case?


----------



## Josephite

Hey guyz.... My current job was termed as non relevant by ACS, so did i state in visa application, but there is a particular question in visa application 'is ur overseas current occupation relevant to seleted code' 
I am confused whether to answer yes/no as i have already stated all employment history on that page of visa application and already stated current employment as non relevant 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## Josephite

Hey guyz.... My current job was termed as non relevant by ACS, so did i state in visa application, but there is a particular question in visa application 'is ur overseas current occupation relevant to seleted code' 
I am confused whether to answer yes/no as i have already stated all employment history on that page of visa application and already stated current employment as non relevant


----------



## samsonk76

Any other thoughts or suggestions. I feel if there was any discrepancy, the CO would have asked me for more info much earlier. I filed my application in Feb.


----------



## samsonk76

Any other thoughts or suggestions. I feel if there was any discrepancy, the CO would have asked me for more info much earlier. I filed my application in Feb.



Prash2533 said:


> I would suggest go ahead and upload that SD. Why to confuse CO and give him a chance to get back to you and delay your case?


----------



## bigdownunder

mekabubu said:


> bro, i dont have many documents that u have mentioned to support my claim although i have claimed points. do u think i can use form 1023 to unclaim, my point score will not change?


If your points are not going to change then there is no harm, it is is all about GAME OF POINTS


----------



## bigdownunder

Prash2533 said:


> Uploaded all above mentioned documents, still waiting for grant from 90 days.:juggle:


sorry cant comment on this.


----------



## Deeps2016

samsonk76 said:


> Agree with you jairichi
> 
> 
> There is something about a bunch of applicants from Jan/Feb/Mar including myself. Without any luck, I have tried to work out all sorts of permutations/combinations for what is so special or otherwise about my application compared to others. All credentials, docs are pretty much the same as others. As you said, its just the timing of application hence the bad luck.
> 
> We are using the wait time productively in planning our move as we have kids there is a lot more thought process involved.
> 
> The wait means there is something special in store for us in Oz
> 
> Hang in there. Best of luck to all!
> 
> _____________________________________________________
> 
> ICT Business Analyst 261111 (65 Points)
> ACS CLEARED 3/12/2015
> EOI Submitted 11/12/2015
> Invited 29/01/2016
> Visa Lodged 17/02/2016
> 1st CO Assign/Contact 29/02/2016
> Medicals & PCC Completed 15/03/2016
> 2nd CO Contact 07/04/2016 - PCC for Spouse UAE visit - Sent correct dates for UAE visit (less than a year) requesting exemption
> CO confirmed UAE PCC not required 23/04/2016
> AHC (Delhi) Verification call 19/05/2016
> Grant : XX/XX/2016 :fingerscrossed:





I also fall under the Jan, Feb, mar applicants category. The pressure is building up with each day passing as we will have very little time span left to move and settle there. keeping the fingers crossed and waking up each morning with huge hopes. Hope we all will get there soon   All the best guys.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Deeps2016 said:


> I also fall under the Jan, Feb, mar applicants category. The pressure is building up with each day passing as we will have very little time span left to move and settle there. keeping the fingers crossed and waking up each morning with huge hopes. Hope we all will get there soon   All the best guys.




More delay in for Jan, Feb cases mean lesser time in planning and travelling as IED will be closer.. So more delay means more closer IED

Will COs compensate on that.. I don't think so.


----------



## Ashish_2574

Guys, exactly after 5months of visa lodgment, today I have received my grant for me, spouse and my lovely son. It was long journey which I started in July 2014 and then took break for year+ 
Without this forum, it wouldn't have been possible for me to do without agent. This forum helped me at every step. I made some wonderful friends too. Thanks to all and hats off to people who responds to each and every query, doubt asked on this forum. You guys rock!

I had verification call from AHC, Delhi last week and my current employer HR also received and responded verification email last week.

I will update my signature in some time.

Once again thank you all.


----------



## Deeps2016

Ashish_2574 said:


> Guys, exactly after 5months of visa lodgment, today I have received my grant for me, spouse and my lovely son. It was long journey which I started in July 2014 and then took break for year+
> Without this forum, it wouldn't have been possible for me to do without agent. This forum helped me at every step. I made some wonderful friends too. Thanks to all and hats off to people who responds to each and every query, doubt asked on this forum. You guys rock!
> 
> I had verification call from AHC, Delhi last week and my current employer HR also received and responded verification email last week.
> 
> I will update my signature in some time.
> 
> Once again thank you all.




Congrats and all the very Best......


----------



## wasim.yousaf

Ashish_2574 said:


> Guys, exactly after 5months of visa lodgment, today I have received my grant for me, spouse and my lovely son. It was long journey which I started in July 2014 and then took break for year+
> Without this forum, it wouldn't have been possible for me to do without agent. This forum helped me at every step. I made some wonderful friends too. Thanks to all and hats off to people who responds to each and every query, doubt asked on this forum. You guys rock!
> 
> I had verification call from AHC, Delhi last week and my current employer HR also received and responded verification email last week.
> 
> I will update my signature in some time.
> 
> Once again thank you all.


congratulation. best of luck for the future.


----------



## wasim.yousaf

MissionAus_2016 said:


> More delay in for Jan, Feb cases mean lesser time in planning and travelling as IED will be closer.. So more delay means more closer IED
> 
> Will COs compensate on that.. I don't think so.




true.........


----------



## wasim.yousaf

175 days since applied.


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations


Ashish_2574 said:


> Guys, exactly after 5months of visa lodgment, today I have received my grant for me, spouse and my lovely son. It was long journey which I started in July 2014 and then took break for year+
> Without this forum, it wouldn't have been possible for me to do without agent. This forum helped me at every step. I made some wonderful friends too. Thanks to all and hats off to people who responds to each and every query, doubt asked on this forum. You guys rock!
> 
> I had verification call from AHC, Delhi last week and my current employer HR also received and responded verification email last week.
> 
> I will update my signature in some time.
> 
> Once again thank you all.


----------



## Prash2533

Ashish_2574 said:


> Guys, exactly after 5months of visa lodgment, today I have received my grant for me, spouse and my lovely son. It was long journey which I started in July 2014 and then took break for year+
> Without this forum, it wouldn't have been possible for me to do without agent. This forum helped me at every step. I made some wonderful friends too. Thanks to all and hats off to people who responds to each and every query, doubt asked on this forum. You guys rock!
> 
> I had verification call from AHC, Delhi last week and my current employer HR also received and responded verification email last week.
> 
> I will update my signature in some time.
> 
> Once again thank you all.


Congrats Ashish


----------



## goaustralianow

Ashish_2574 said:


> Guys, exactly after 5months of visa lodgment, today I have received my grant for me, spouse and my lovely son. It was long journey which I started in July 2014 and then took break for year+
> Without this forum, it wouldn't have been possible for me to do without agent. This forum helped me at every step. I made some wonderful friends too. Thanks to all and hats off to people who responds to each and every query, doubt asked on this forum. You guys rock!
> 
> I had verification call from AHC, Delhi last week and my current employer HR also received and responded verification email last week.
> 
> I will update my signature in some time.
> 
> Once again thank you all.


Congrats Mate!


----------



## kawal_547

Ashish_2574 said:


> Guys, exactly after 5months of visa lodgment, today I have received my grant for me, spouse and my lovely son. It was long journey which I started in July 2014 and then took break for year+
> Without this forum, it wouldn't have been possible for me to do without agent. This forum helped me at every step. I made some wonderful friends too. Thanks to all and hats off to people who responds to each and every query, doubt asked on this forum. You guys rock!
> 
> I had verification call from AHC, Delhi last week and my current employer HR also received and responded verification email last week.
> 
> I will update my signature in some time.
> 
> Once again thank you all.


Congratulations


----------



## expattr

I had my work experience assessed by engineers australia. I am planning to remove my work experience in EOI as i need to follow up my last employers whenever their HR manager changes. Will this make problem ?


----------



## sheiky

Ashish_2574 said:


> Guys, exactly after 5months of visa lodgment, today I have received my grant for me, spouse and my lovely son. It was long journey which I started in July 2014 and then took break for year+
> Without this forum, it wouldn't have been possible for me to do without agent. This forum helped me at every step. I made some wonderful friends too. Thanks to all and hats off to people who responds to each and every query, doubt asked on this forum. You guys rock!
> 
> I had verification call from AHC, Delhi last week and my current employer HR also received and responded verification email last week.
> 
> I will update my signature in some time.
> 
> Once again thank you all.


Congradulations and All the best for your future Endeavours.


----------



## Abubakr

Guys, what is form 1221?? And do i need to submit it, or it is only affecting some types of applicants ??

The agent didn't ask me to do it and I didn't hear about it except here actually


----------



## sridharv86

Abubakr said:


> Guys, what is form 1221?? And do i need to submit it, or it is only affecting some types of applicants ??
> 
> The agent didn't ask me to do it and I didn't hear about it except here actually


Form 1221 is additional particulars document. While this isn't mandatory, for some, CO has come back to request this. So, most of us submit it upfront to reduce delays. 

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashish_2574

sheiky said:


> Congradulations and All the best for your future Endeavours.


Thanks buddy


----------



## Ashish_2574

kawal_547 said:


> Congratulations


Thanks Kawal


----------



## Ashish_2574

goaustralianow said:


> Congrats Mate!


Thanks


----------



## Ashish_2574

Deeps2016 said:


> Congrats and all the very Best......


Thanks Deeps


----------



## Shaivi

jairichi said:


> Shaivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even for april..we have applied in aprile 112 days has been passed status is still "APPLICATION REICIVED" no co allocation.emp verfjcation at current employes on 22/6
> No news
> Grant:god knows
> 
> 
> 
> Employment verification has happened means your application has been allotted to a CO or team. Even otherwise as long as application is received it will be allotted to a CO or team within short duration. Just because the status is still the same it does not mean no one is processing your application.
Click to expand...

Thanks jai sir.
My husband send mail to dibp yesterday.we have got standard automated ans that your application is under rotine process we will get back to u within 28 days.the time span increase is due to higher num of cases and bla bla bla
They have mentioned that if your document are clear enough and if you have uploaded it through immi acc your chances to get direct grant increases.
My question is we have uploaded each and every document according to their criteria before co demands also uploaded medical and pcc along with document and through immi account only then what could be the reason for such a long time
Are they taking too much time because we claimed 10 points for employment and my husband has me and my daughter as dependent???


----------



## Shaivi

Deeps2016 said:


> samsonk76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with you jairichi
> 
> 
> There is something about a bunch of applicants from Jan/Feb/Mar including myself. Without any luck, I have tried to work out all sorts of permutations/combinations for what is so special or otherwise about my application compared to others. All credentials, docs are pretty much the same as others. As you said, its just the timing of application hence the bad luck.
> 
> We are using the wait time productively in planning our move as we have kids there is a lot more thought process involved.
> 
> The wait means there is something special in store for us in Oz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang in there. Best of luck to all!
> 
> _____________________________________________________
> 
> ICT Business Analyst 261111 (65 Points)
> ACS CLEARED 3/12/2015
> EOI Submitted 11/12/2015
> Invited 29/01/2016
> Visa Lodged 17/02/2016
> 1st CO Assign/Contact 29/02/2016
> Medicals & PCC Completed 15/03/2016
> 2nd CO Contact 07/04/2016 - PCC for Spouse UAE visit - Sent correct dates for UAE visit (less than a year) requesting exemption
> CO confirmed UAE PCC not required 23/04/2016
> AHC (Delhi) Verification call 19/05/2016
> Grant : XX/XX/2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also fall under the Jan, Feb, mar applicants category. The pressure is building up with each day passing as we will have very little time span left to move and settle there. keeping the fingers crossed and waking up each morning with huge hopes. Hope we all will get there soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best guys.
Click to expand...

We have same case
Each and every document are front loded according to their rule
Medical ,pcc within one week of visa lodge
EOI sub :22/2/2016
EOI selected : same day 22/2/2016
Visa lodge :18/4/2016
Pcc:5/4/2016
Medical:25/4/16
No co contact
Emp veri current employ :22/6/16
Grant: god knows


----------



## samsonk76

Any other thoughts and advice from others





samsonk76 said:


> Hi EF members,
> 
> Need your thoughts and inputs please
> 
> My India Degree convocation certificates and and my marksheets have an 'a' missing from my surname. At the time of application my agent suggested that this is too minor and would not make a difference. If anything required CO would contact me.
> 
> There is one other variation in my name which includes my middle name and the same reflects on some of my experience certificates hence this variation has been called out in Form 80.
> 
> I have a affidavit stating the variation in name in my Degree certificates and marksheets and pointing out my correct name listed on my PAN card, Passport and some of my experience certificates and that all these names belong to the same person.
> 
> Should I upload this affidavit along with Form 1023 or should I wait for the CO to get back to me?
> 
> Nothing has been said by CO on this matter.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> _____________________________________________________
> 
> ICT Business Analyst 261111 (65 Points)
> ACS CLEARED 3/12/2015
> EOI Submitted 11/12/2015
> Invited 29/01/2016
> Visa Lodged 17/02/2016
> 1st CO Assign/Contact 29/02/2016
> Medicals & PCC Completed 15/03/2016
> 2nd CO Contact 07/04/2016 - PCC for Spouse UAE visit - Sent correct dates for UAE visit (less than a year) requesting exemption
> CO confirmed UAE PCC not required 23/04/2016
> AHC (Delhi) Verification call 19/05/2016
> Grant : XX/XX/2016 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## karan.khosla88

It 140 days now since I applied for the visa.

======================================
Computer System & Network Engineer - ANZSCO-263111
PTE - Overall - 79/90
ACS Applied - 11 Dec 2015
ACS +ve Result Received - 17 Dec 2015
EOI 189 (60 Points) - 22 Dec 2015
Invitation - 22 Jan 2016
Visa Lodgement - 17 Mar 2016
CO Contact - 2 Apr 2016 (GSM Brisbane)
Documents Uploaded - 10 Apr 2016
Reminder Email to CO - 12 July 2016 (But no reply, apart from the automated response)
Employment verification: Not sure
Grant - ???????
======================================


----------



## Sithi

*Pcc*

Can Someone tell me how the 12 months stay in any country is considered for Police clearance certificate? 

Is it 365 days or months are counted .

For an example, if I had stayed in a country for 355 days . Do I need to get PCC from this country?


----------



## aussieby2016

Sithi said:


> Can Someone tell me how the 12 months stay in any country is considered for Police clearance certificate?
> 
> Is it 365 days or months are counted .
> 
> For an example, if I had stayed in a country for 355 days . Do I need to get PCC from this country?


DIBP's website mentions:
"Police certificates for each country each person has lived in for a cumulative period of 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age."

which means that irrespective of staying in piecemeal or a long duration, if the stay has exceeded 12 months in a particular country in the last 10 years since tuning 16 years age, then you need a PCC from that country....


----------



## anurag.gupta81

Sithi said:


> Can Someone tell me how the 12 months stay in any country is considered for Police clearance certificate?
> 
> Is it 365 days or months are counted .
> 
> For an example, if I had stayed in a country for 355 days . Do I need to get PCC from this country?


see for em i stayed in uk for around 11.5 months, and was hoping that they will not ask for the uk pcc but eventuallty the second CO came back and asked for it. so i applied for it and got the pcc.

so it all depends on the mood of the CO. so if its more than 11 months, better to go for the pcc.


----------



## Sithi

aussieby2016 said:


> DIBP's website mentions:
> "Police certificates for each country each person has lived in for a cumulative period of 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age."
> 
> which means that irrespective of staying in piecemeal or a long duration, if the stay has exceeded 12 months in a particular country in the last 10 years since tuning 16 years age, then you need a PCC from that country....


can you tell me How 12 months is calculated? is 355 days considered as 12 months?


----------



## aussieby2016

Sithi said:


> can you tell me How 12 months is calculated? is 355 days considered as 12 months?


though 355 days is less than 1 months, yet its somewhere nearby...so in order to unnecessarily delay your grant, its better to upload the PCC....


----------



## Sithi

aussieby2016 said:


> though 355 days is less than 1 months, yet its somewhere nearby...so in order to unnecessarily delay your grant, its better to upload the PCC....


thank you for your guidance.


----------



## vins123

*Grant Received*

Finally, after 113 days received grant for me and my wife at 2:23 PM AEST. Thanks everyone for all the support 

Immitracker has been updated.

~Vinay


----------



## Sithi

anurag.gupta81 said:


> see for em i stayed in uk for around 11.5 months, and was hoping that they will not ask for the uk pcc but eventuallty the second CO came back and asked for it. so i applied for it and got the pcc.
> 
> so it all depends on the mood of the CO. so if its more than 11 months, better to go for the pcc.


thank you for your guidance.


----------



## aussieby2016

vins123 said:


> Finally, after 113 days received grant for me and my wife at 2:23 PM AEST. Thanks everyone for all the support
> 
> Immitracker has been updated.
> 
> ~Vinay


congrats...what were you asked for today by CO??


----------



## vins123

Thanks aussieby2016 

CO wanted me to send my PTE Scores to DIBP, but I had already sent the same on April 17th this year. 

I informed the same, attached the error I was getting from the PTE website (Can't submit the score twice to DIBP) and my PTE score card. Responded to the same email and got my grant within 2 hours after replying.



aussieby2016 said:


> congrats...what were you asked for today by CO??


----------



## anikatyayan

vins123 said:


> Thanks aussieby2016
> 
> CO wanted me to send my PTE Scores to DIBP, but I had already sent the same on April 17th this year.
> 
> I informed the same, attached the error I was getting from the PTE website (Can't submit the score twice to DIBP) and my PTE score card. Responded to the same email and got my grant within 2 hours after replying.


Many Congratulations friend...


----------



## Prash2533

vins123 said:


> Finally, after 113 days received grant for me and my wife at 2:23 PM AEST. Thanks everyone for all the support
> 
> Immitracker has been updated.
> 
> ~Vinay


Many Many Congrats Vins123


----------



## jatin1011

Ashish_2574 said:


> Guys, exactly after 5months of visa lodgment, today I have received my grant for me, spouse and my lovely son. It was long journey which I started in July 2014 and then took break for year+
> Without this forum, it wouldn't have been possible for me to do without agent. This forum helped me at every step. I made some wonderful friends too. Thanks to all and hats off to people who responds to each and every query, doubt asked on this forum. You guys rock!
> 
> I had verification call from AHC, Delhi last week and my current employer HR also received and responded verification email last week.
> 
> I will update my signature in some time.
> 
> Once again thank you all.


Hi,

What kind of verification call did you get from AHC and what did they ask you?

Regards


----------



## Ashish_2574

jatin1011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What kind of verification call did you get from AHC and what did they ask you?
> 
> Regards


They asked me my short roles and responsibilities then asked me about my client. What project I worked on,and particular module I worked on. Asked few more technical questions like tell us code etc. It was 12min call only.


----------



## soharuna

Hi Guys,

I am new here.


----------



## jatin1011

Hi,

Can we go for medicals before lodging visa. If yes then how do we get the HAP ID?

Regards


----------



## agokarn

jatin1011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can we go for medicals before lodging visa. If yes then how do we get the HAP ID?
> 
> Regards


yes u can do medicals before lodging visa.. check out my health declarations on border.gov site.. you will find it there.


----------



## aussieby2016

jatin1011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can we go for medicals before lodging visa. If yes then how do we get the HAP ID?
> 
> Regards


use myhealthdeclaration to go for medicals before lodging application...

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations


----------



## Deeps2016

vins123 said:


> Finally, after 113 days received grant for me and my wife at 2:23 PM AEST. Thanks everyone for all the support
> 
> Immitracker has been updated.
> 
> ~Vinay




Congratulations and all the best


----------



## vikaschandra

Ashish_2574 said:


> Guys, exactly after 5months of visa lodgment, today I have received my grant for me, spouse and my lovely son. It was long journey which I started in July 2014 and then took break for year+
> Without this forum, it wouldn't have been possible for me to do without agent. This forum helped me at every step. I made some wonderful friends too. Thanks to all and hats off to people who responds to each and every query, doubt asked on this forum. You guys rock!
> 
> I had verification call from AHC, Delhi last week and my current employer HR also received and responded verification email last week.
> 
> I will update my signature in some time.
> 
> Once again thank you all.


Congratulations Ashish


----------



## vikaschandra

vins123 said:


> Finally, after 113 days received grant for me and my wife at 2:23 PM AEST. Thanks everyone for all the support
> 
> Immitracker has been updated.
> 
> ~Vinay


Congratulations and best wishes for your future


----------



## Ashish_2574

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Ashish


Thanks Vikas. You helped me a lot during this time


----------



## anandacharya

anurag.gupta81 said:


> see for em i stayed in uk for around 11.5 months, and was hoping that they will not ask for the uk pcc but eventuallty the second CO came back and asked for it. so i applied for it and got the pcc.
> 
> so it all depends on the mood of the CO. so if its more than 11 months, better to go for the pcc.


yes, it depends on the CO. I had lived in Singapore for only 5.5 months, but still the CO asked for my Singapore PCC. I had to spend around Rs 5.5K to get Singapore PCC , as Singapore charges SGD 55 for PCC and we have to courier hardcopies of all the documents to Singapore Police Force.


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



vins123 said:


> Finally, after 113 days received grant for me and my wife at 2:23 PM AEST. Thanks everyone for all the support
> 
> Immitracker has been updated.
> 
> ~Vinay


----------



## Sush1

*Only 4 accountants*

I just analyzed that there are only 4 General Accountants including me in Immitracker who have lodged the application from April to May and have not received the Grant.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

for 261111 and 2611112

This is the picture like from Immitracker ... it gives me some hope

*Data FROM IMMITRACKER 

ONLY 261111 & 261112 

Month	Total cases	Visa granted	Grant %*
Jun-15	1	1	100%
Aug-15	3	3	100%
Sep-15	1	1	100%
Oct-15	6	5	83%
Nov-15	4	1	25%
Dec-15	4	3	75%
Jan-16	4	4	100%
Feb-16	30	20	67%
Mar-16	17	6	35%
Apr-16	6	4	67%
May-16	7	4	57%
Jun-16	3	0	0%
Jul-16	7	2	29%


----------



## vins123

Thank you anikatyayan 



anikatyayan said:


> Many Congratulations friend...


----------



## vins123

Thank you Sush1 



Sush1 said:


> Congratulations


----------



## vins123

Thank you so much  



Deeps2016 said:


> Congratulations and all the best


----------



## vins123

Thank you Vikas 



vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations and best wishes for your future


----------



## vins123

Thank you so much 



Prash2533 said:


> Many Many Congrats Vins123


----------



## abhishek.gupta

vins123 said:


> Thank you anikatyayan



congratulations 

can you please tell what was the 2 CO contact for?


----------



## jatin1011

agokarn said:


> yes u can do medicals before lodging visa.. check out my health declarations on border.gov site.. you will find it there.



Hi,

I checked on Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection but did not find any link like My Health Declaration. can you please let me know the link?

Regards


----------



## Dwarakesh

Congrats Vinay. What is the last entry date mentioned in the grant.

Is it calculated like application date + 1 year?
__________________
=================
Electronics Engineer 
EOI Submitted: April 14th 2016 (Total: 60 Points)
Invitation Received: April 27th 2016
Visa Applied: June 7th 2016
First CO Contact: June 20th 2016 (GSM Adelide)
Responded to CO: June 26th 2016
Second CO Contact: June 27th 2016
Responded to CO: July 21st 2016
Grant: Waiting


----------



## kapoor.neha

Sush1 said:


> I just analyzed that there are only 4 General Accountants including me in Immitracker who have lodged the application from April to May and have not received the Grant.


Hi Sush,

I feel that they are not giving grants to accountant these days. I lodged before you and I am still waiting for it to come. I dont know but on what basis does DIBP work.


----------



## anikatyayan

Sush1 said:


> I just analyzed that there are only 4 General Accountants including me in Immitracker who have lodged the application from April to May and have not received the Grant.


hi..i have also applied for general accountant on 13th april...somehow not able to update immitracker


----------



## harinderjitf5

Here it is https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations


----------



## anikatyayan

how to update signature??


----------



## Sush1

Have you tried calling them or asking any status from them.

Regards



kapoor.neha said:


> Hi Sush,
> 
> I feel that they are not giving grants to accountant these days. I lodged before you and I am still waiting for it to come. I dont know but on what basis does DIBP work.


----------



## salmangillani

Sush1 said:


> I just analyzed that there are only 4 General Accountants including me in Immitracker who have lodged the application from April to May and have not received the Grant.


Include me as well.


----------



## aimaustralia

Hi seniors, Can anyone give me idea that how much time it takes to grant visa after paying VAC2. I Paid VAC2 last Monday , no update since then.


----------



## ankushcool

Hello to everyone..I m new in this forum..I have received positive outcome from EA today with 60 points. I will apply for EOI before next round. How much time nowadays for getting invitation. The problem is this I will lose 5 points in November of age..

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

ankushcool said:


> Hello to everyone..I m new in this forum..I have received positive outcome from EA today with 60 points. I will apply for EOI before next round. How much time nowadays for getting invitation. The problem is this I will lose 5 points in November of age..
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


what is your anzco??


----------



## Arnab2014

abhishek.gupta said:


> for 261111 and 2611112
> 
> This is the picture like from Immitracker ... it gives me some hope
> 
> *Data FROM IMMITRACKER
> 
> ONLY 261111 & 261112
> 
> Month	Total cases	Visa granted	Grant %*
> Jun-15	1	1	100%
> Aug-15	3	3	100%
> Sep-15	1	1	100%
> Oct-15	6	5	83%
> Nov-15	4	1	25%
> Dec-15	4	3	75%
> Jan-16	4	4	100%
> Feb-16	30	20	67%
> Mar-16	17	6	35%
> Apr-16	6	4	67%
> May-16	7	4	57%
> Jun-16	3	0	0%
> Jul-16	7	2	29%


Hi , 
this may sound stupid , but could you help me with the same statistics for Job : Developer Programmer : 261312 . Please .


----------



## ankushcool

ANZSCO : 233411

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek.gupta

Arnab2014 said:


> Hi ,
> this may sound stupid , but could you help me with the same statistics for Job : Developer Programmer : 261312 . Please .


you can go to www.myimmitracker.com and download the data for your Skill code

Data needs to be cleaned up a lot ... it took me half hour to do that..

You can imagine how desperate i was to go through all this..


----------



## sandeshrego

ankushcool said:


> Hello to everyone..I m new in this forum..I have received positive outcome from EA today with 60 points. I will apply for EOI before next round. How much time nowadays for getting invitation. The problem is this I will lose 5 points in November of age..
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Mechanical Engineer you will get an invite in second or third round, so to be exact within October you will be getting it


----------



## Arnab2014

Hi All, 
my interpretation might be wrong , but I guess all those profiles submitted before June 2016 would be of lesser priority than those appied after June 2016. 

I am also not sure why some of the cases ways back to Feb 2015. I mean how can it take more than a year to verify the profile. I am not saying that the delay is done by the CO , but not able to find out what show stopper has delayed it for so long.

Also Immitracker is not highly accurate and updated. There are may profiles who has applied and got grant , but never updated the portal . 

I am just trying to know , if there is something that we could do to interact more and facilitate the investigation.


Regards,
Arnab Mondal.


----------



## ankushcool

Nopes..I m electronics engineer

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## kapoor.neha

kapoor.neha said:


> Hi Sush,
> 
> I feel that they are not giving grants to accountant these days. I lodged before you and I am still waiting for it to come. I dont know but on what basis does DIBP work.


I did contact them three times in last one month but 2 times it was the same standard reply. This time when I called them on the 1st Aug they took my details and said that the application is being actively assessed by someone but it will take sometime. It will not be finalised right away you would have to wait for sometime before you receive the final update. But yes we dont need anything from you at the moment.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

kapoor.neha said:


> I did contact them three times in last one month but 2 times it was the same standard reply. This time when I called them on the 1st Aug they took my details and said that the application is being actively assessed by someone but it will take sometime. It will not be finalised right away you would have to wait for sometime before you receive the final update. But yes we dont need anything from you at the moment.


Its a standard reply which they give. i have contacted them twice and have got the same reply. 
i think they verify all docs etc. and I am forced to assume that responses must be pending from Indian agencies...(given our nature)

I might be wrong here but I don't feel that its the fault of DIBP... they must be waiting for the responses to come back from indian agencies


----------



## Chethan

Hi, I got an invite for 189 with 65 points. I had included 5 points of my spouse. 
While lodging the visa in the immigration portal, it's asking for my spouse's PTE info and experience info but not the ACS details. However it asked for my ACS details.
So wanted to know if this is ok? Please advice if i can proceed. Thanks!


----------



## aussieby2016

ankushcool said:


> Nopes..I m electronics engineer
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


hopefully you should get the invitation within the next two rounds....


----------



## ankushcool

Thx brother..

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sush1

Yesterday I also called them, the same reply to me as well.

I am not sure to stay positive or not. But we can just wait, that's it.



kapoor.neha said:


> I did contact them three times in last one month but 2 times it was the same standard reply. This time when I called them on the 1st Aug they took my details and said that the application is being actively assessed by someone but it will take sometime. It will not be finalised right away you would have to wait for sometime before you receive the final update. But yes we dont need anything from you at the moment.


----------



## alexisLG

Is a must to submit form 80 for all applicants ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

alexisLG said:


> Is a must to submit form 80 for all applicants ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


submission is better than unwanted delay.....


----------



## goaustralianow

alexisLG said:


> Is a must to submit form 80 for all applicants ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Form 80 is not must to have but good to have in order to avoid the unnecessary delay


----------



## chumashankar

ankushcool said:


> Hello to everyone..I m new in this forum..I have received positive outcome from EA today with 60 points. I will apply for EOI before next round. How much time nowadays for getting invitation. The problem is this I will lose 5 points in November of age..
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk




I know some people who applied in July also got invitation in July 6th and July 20th rounds with 60 points . So you should get in next round since ours is not prorata occupation or maximum in September it will be cleared . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankushcool

Thx brother..it's huge relief

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## vins123

Thanks Abhishek. 

CO Contacted as they were unable to view my PTE Scores, which I had already sent to the Department in April. 

I just informed them that I have already submitted my scores and attached the proof in an email.



abhishek.gupta said:


> congratulations
> 
> can you please tell what was the 2 CO contact for?


----------



## vins123

Thanks Dwarakesh.

I do not have any last entry date mentioned in my grant, as I am an onshore applicant. 

Only My wife grant has this date mentioned: "Must Make First Entry to Australia Before". It is 29th Mar 2017.

I think this is calculated based on completion of 1 year from either the Police Clearance Certificate date or your medicals.

All the best for your Grant 

Regards,
Vinay



Dwarakesh said:


> Congrats Vinay. What is the last entry date mentioned in the grant.
> 
> Is it calculated like application date + 1 year?
> __________________
> =================
> Electronics Engineer
> EOI Submitted: April 14th 2016 (Total: 60 Points)
> Invitation Received: April 27th 2016
> Visa Applied: June 7th 2016
> First CO Contact: June 20th 2016 (GSM Adelide)
> Responded to CO: June 26th 2016
> Second CO Contact: June 27th 2016
> Responded to CO: July 21st 2016
> Grant: Waiting


----------



## sandeep3004

kapoor.neha said:


> Hi Sush,
> 
> I feel that they are not giving grants to accountant these days. I lodged before you and I am still waiting for it to come. I dont know but on what basis does DIBP work.


Agreed guys..haven't seen any accountants getting grants recently. Very very frustrating.

My wait = ~ 5 months now.


----------



## Garv_25

Its a good to have document which can reduce the processing time.

Refer to URL for complete document list:

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist

#


alexisLG said:


> Is a must to submit form 80 for all applicants ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Arnab2014 said:


> Hi All,
> my interpretation might be wrong , but I guess all those profiles submitted before June 2016 would be of lesser priority than those appied after June 2016.
> 
> I am also not sure why some of the cases ways back to Feb 2015. I mean how can it take more than a year to verify the profile. I am not saying that the delay is done by the CO , but not able to find out what show stopper has delayed it for so long.
> 
> Also Immitracker is not highly accurate and updated. There are may profiles who has applied and got grant , but never updated the portal .
> 
> I am just trying to know , if there is something that we could do to interact more and facilitate the investigation.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Arnab Mondal.


I think you have to have founded opinion before making this assumptions. 

Profiles are based on the date lodged and then processed accordingly. The rest are only your own assumptions - nothing more than that.

Regarding accuracy, immitracker sends regular reminders to update the case, team of moderators looks for updates and if a case has a pending status for more than 60 days - the case becomes INACTIVE, and currently there 134 inactive cases in the tracker sc189. Less then 5% of all entries. 

Good luck


----------



## aliee

Hi guys, 

congrats everyone who have got the grants!!

Does anyone have any idea that if a case officer get assigned to your case and asks for medicals/documents then after how many days he should come back and check the case?


----------



## Robi.bd

186 days and waiting


----------



## andreyx108b

aliee said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> congrats everyone who have got the grants!!
> 
> Does anyone have any idea that if a case officer get assigned to your case and asks for medicals/documents then after how many days he should come back and check the case?




4-12 weeks normally.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Can anyone tell me whether the CO will ask for any additional documents, after 110 days of taking up the case.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

andreyx108b said:


> I think you have to have founded opinion before making this assumptions.
> 
> Profiles are based on the date lodged and then processed accordingly. The rest are only your own assumptions - nothing more than that.
> 
> Regarding accuracy, immitracker sends regular reminders to update the case, team of moderators looks for updates and if a case has a pending status for more than 60 days - the case becomes INACTIVE, and currently there 134 inactive cases in the tracker sc189. Less then 5% of all entries.
> 
> Good luck


super like !!

how do we get the back end data from immitracker ?. if we can


----------



## suniba

*Form 1193 File Number*

Hi, I have a question regarding Form 1193 (Communicating by email with the department). Under 'Applicant Details', they have asked for the File Number. Is 'File Number' the same as EOI ID? Thank you..


----------



## gagneshsharma

Hello 
I received invitation for 261313 on Aug 3, 2016 and I am from India. Now I am preparing documents. I *need to understand PCC*.
I have travelled abroad to countries like South Korea and USA
*What is the criteria that I need PCC from these countries?*
If I stayed there for more than 1 year (*continuously*) or
*Total* of 1 year that means (2 months in one year, 2 months in another years and so on in last 10 years) ?
Please help and answer to my query?


----------



## Chethan

Chethan said:


> Hi, I got an invite for 189 with 65 points. I had included 5 points of my spouse.
> While lodging the visa in the immigration portal, it's asking for my spouse's PTE info and experience info but not the ACS details. However it asked for my ACS details.
> So wanted to know if this is ok? Please advice if i can proceed. Thanks!



Can someone help me with this please?


----------



## aussieby2016

suniba said:


> Hi, I have a question regarding Form 1193 (Communicating by email with the department). Under 'Applicant Details', they have asked for the File Number. Is 'File Number' the same as EOI ID? Thank you..


no...file number is provided to you in case you have a CO contact (in the information required document), in case you have not been contacted leave it blank....dont write wrong information.....


----------



## aussieby2016

gagneshsharma said:


> Hello
> I received invitation for 261313 on Aug 3, 2016 and I am from India. Now I am preparing documents. I *need to understand PCC*.
> I have travelled abroad to countries like South Korea and USA
> *What is the criteria that I need PCC from these countries?*
> If I stayed there for more than 1 year (*continuously*) or
> *Total* of 1 year that means (2 months in one year, 2 months in another years and so on in last 10 years) ?
> Please help and answer to my query?


DIBP's website says

"Police certificates for each country each person has lived in for a cumulative period of 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age."

So according to that since the day you have turned 16 and over the last 10 years, if you have visited any country for 12 months or more (cumulative or at one go) then you need a PCC from that country....


----------



## johnny88

*Something is fishy with GSM Brisbane*



Deeps2016 said:


> I also fall under the Jan, Feb, mar applicants category. The pressure is building up with each day passing as we will have very little time span left to move and settle there. keeping the fingers crossed and waking up each morning with huge hopes. Hope we all will get there soon   All the best guys.


I feel that GSM Brisbane is very inefficient with applicants that require supporting documents. Its like they only process direct grants really fast but the rest is very very slow. I am also allocated to GSM Brisbane (Eduardo). No news, no replies, no nothing from him. Frustrating.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

abhishek.gupta said:


> you can go to www.myimmitracker.com and download the data for your Skill code
> 
> Data needs to be cleaned up a lot ... it took me half hour to do that..
> 
> You can imagine how desperate i was to go through all this..


No data or matching of data works with DIBP.. Infact no prediction works... Everything is unique


----------



## sridharv86

Chethan said:


> Can someone help me with this please?


What do you mean ask for experience details but not ACS details? You can attach any document you want by clicking the "Attach more documents" at the bottom of the page.


----------



## rosharma9

Hi,
I have received invitation yesterday for 189. I clicked "Apply Visa" on EOI home page. It took me to online.immi.gov.au. I created username/password. Now I am in "My applications summary". There is a button named "New application". I clicked there but couldn' find visa 189. Am I doing wrong? Whats the next step after invitation? I am confused, please help.


----------



## Aashuaust81

sandeep3004 said:


> kapoor.neha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sush,
> 
> I feel that they are not giving grants to accountant these days. I lodged before you and I am still waiting for it to come. I dont know but on what basis does DIBP work.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed guys..haven't seen any accountants getting grants recently. Very very frustrating.
> 
> My wait = ~ 5 months now.
Click to expand...

Me too accountant.
wait almost 7 months


----------



## gagneshsharma

aussieby2016 said:


> DIBP's website says
> 
> "Police certificates for each country each person has lived in for a cumulative period of 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age."
> 
> So according to that since the day you have turned 16 and over the last 10 years, if you have visited any country for 12 months or more (cumulative or at one go) then you need a PCC from that country....




Thank you. Got it. 
Additionally, I hope there is no clause of 6 months or anything like that. My consultant sent me email saying to get pcc if I had stayed in one country for 6 or more months. 

Can you please share DIBP site link for reference. 

Thanks again. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinay123

Congrats Ashish


----------



## aussieby2016

gagneshsharma said:


> Thank you. Got it.
> Additionally, I hope there is no clause of 6 months or anything like that. My consultant sent me email saying to get pcc if I had stayed in one country for 6 or more months.
> 
> Can you please share DIBP site link for reference.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist

Under health and character


----------



## jairichi

gagneshsharma said:


> Thank you. Got it.
> Additionally, I hope there is no clause of 6 months or anything like that. My consultant sent me email saying to get pcc if I had stayed in one country for 6 or more months.
> 
> Can you please share DIBP site link for reference.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have seen cases requested to provide PCC for stay less than 12 months. Looks like your agent is trying to be cautious.


----------



## jairichi

Hi Shaivi,

Kindly drop 'sir' in your responses. 
My spouse claimed 10 points for work experience and our 2 year old daughter and I as dependents. It did not delay the process for us.


Shaivi said:


> Thanks jai sir.
> My husband send mail to dibp yesterday.we have got standard automated ans that your application is under rotine process we will get back to u within 28 days.the time span increase is due to higher num of cases and bla bla bla
> They have mentioned that if your document are clear enough and if you have uploaded it through immi acc your chances to get direct grant increases.
> My question is we have uploaded each and every document according to their criteria before co demands also uploaded medical and pcc along with document and through immi account only then what could be the reason for such a long time
> Are they taking too much time because we claimed 10 points for employment and my husband has me and my daughter as dependent???


----------



## gagneshsharma

jairichi said:


> Have seen cases requested to provide PCC for stay less than 12 months. Looks like your agent is trying to be cautious.




My USA stay in last 10 years comes out to be 342 days including one stay of 6 months long. Problem is to get USA PCC. seems it takes 14-18 weeks time via FBI process. 
Anxious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gagneshsharma

gagneshsharma said:


> My USA stay in last 10 years comes out to be 342 days including one stay of 6 months long. Problem is to get USA PCC. seems it takes 14-18 weeks time via FBI process.
> Anxious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Do they (DIBP) has all information of my past travel to USA. What if I take few trips off the form? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

gagneshsharma said:


> Do they (DIBP) has all information of my past travel to USA. What if I take few trips off the form?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DIBP does not have your travel history to US. It is your duty to document all of them truthfully. If caught concealing facts it will be construed as misrepresentation and your PR application might get rejected.


----------



## piyushanjali

Was just getting very nervous so checking with everyone..Hope there are no chances of rejection on Visa..as its been 3 months still waiting...got call from AHC still waiting??


----------



## jairichi

gagneshsharma said:


> My USA stay in last 10 years comes out to be 342 days including one stay of 6 months long. Problem is to get USA PCC. seems it takes 14-18 weeks time via FBI process.
> Anxious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should have proactively asked this question before and applied for US PCC. Many including myself went through the process of getting a US PCC and so it is not a problem at all. Do not waste time and apply immediately.


----------



## gagneshsharma

Thanks was checking USA PCC procedure but couldn't get INDIA specific. I mean first to get fingerprints cards and then local Police station ??
Can you please help me with procedure for applying? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

abhishek.gupta said:


> you can go to www.myimmitracker.com and download the data for your Skill code
> 
> Data needs to be cleaned up a lot ... it took me half hour to do that..
> 
> You can imagine how desperate i was to go through all this..


We can understand the desperation Abhishek hang on things will fall in place. 

The tables and reports on the tracker are going to be more user friendly and can be used to get better insight. WIP


----------



## vikaschandra

Arnab2014 said:


> Hi All,
> my interpretation might be wrong , but I guess all those profiles submitted before June 2016 would be of lesser priority than those appied after June 2016.
> 
> I am also not sure why some of the cases ways back to Feb 2015. I mean how can it take more than a year to verify the profile. I am not saying that the delay is done by the CO , but not able to find out what show stopper has delayed it for so long.
> 
> Also Immitracker is not highly accurate and updated. There are may profiles who has applied and got grant , but never updated the portal .
> 
> I am just trying to know , if there is something that we could do to interact more and facilitate the investigation.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Arnab Mondal.


Arnab many applicants who register themselves do not come back to update the details after their grants which is the reason the dataset leads to inaccuracy. But as you must have been able to see all the stale data (inactive users) who have not had activity are greyed out. 

With regards to the wait period for the applicants which has crossed a year or more there could be many possible reasons which we are not aware of nor the applicant himself/herself has disclosed. 

Possible reasons that could cause delay
1. Maybe the applicants spouse was pregnant and hence was not able to undergo medicals due to which the case was put on hold until delivery (many cases like this are available on the forum)
2. Maybe the applicant provided incorrect information and was issued with letter or Natural Justice for which the authorities are taking time to verify
3. Maybe the applicant is from HRZ which could need more verification

Well these are just scenarios we can think of and anything could be possible. Tha authorities would not want to hold any application without any reason.


----------



## vikaschandra

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Can anyone tell me whether the CO will ask for any additional documents, after 110 days of taking up the case.


Yes it is possible that they might come back to ask for additional documents that would support ones case.


----------



## vikaschandra

piyushanjali said:


> Was just getting very nervous so checking with everyone..Hope there are no chances of rejection on Visa..as its been 3 months still waiting...got call from AHC still waiting??


Visa usually is not rejected without a reason for normal cases. And in most cases the applicant do get fair trial to justify the case. 
Yes if there is some major criminal conviction in could see direct rejection. 

AHC did the verification now all that can be done is to wait and hope for the best to happen soon.


----------



## xmilanx

Hi guys,

i notice many people submitted their payslips quarterly. what does it mean? which months of the year i should submit ?


----------



## vikaschandra

xmilanx said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i notice many people submitted their payslips quarterly. what does it mean? which months of the year i should submit ?


1 pay slip per quarter (say march, june, Sept, Dec) covering the entire year


----------



## rosharma9

I received invitation couple of days back. I am filling out new application now (very long form). I have few questions:
1. How to pay for the visa application fee? I don't have credit card.
2. I want to do medicals and PCC upfront. Whats the process? It asks for HAP ID, how to get one?
3. Is the medical and PCC need to perform after making payment? or Can I do it upfront?


----------



## harinderjitf5

you can get icici travel card any other bank travel card to pay vida fee. you can go for medical and pcc before paying visa fee and can frontload these. for medical you can create account on immi.gov.au and select my health declaration. it will generate HAP ID.


----------



## dk_bose

Guys, i get direct grant today. Thanks all for encouraging and helping me stay positive. I have updated my signature.

A piece of advice, upload all your docs in single shot. I uploaded docs on 29 May, 30 June then 20 July. Which i think stagnated my case.

Send me a PM if need any further information. I'll be happy to answer all.


----------



## verma.rajput

Hi Rohan,

1. Get travel card from ICICI and load extra 100 AUD apart from specified fee
2.1. You can do Medical before lodging visa by following https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Heal/meeting-the-health-requirement/health-examinations/my-health-declarations. Your HapId will be generated and the form you need to take to Hospital. Make sure you ask them to updated HapID when you do the payment at hospital
2.2. PCC also can be done by visiting nearest PSK (Passport Seva Kendra). Points to note, it is better to have your existing passport with same address where you are living .
3. You can do both upfront. PCC I got the same day. Medical it takes around 4-5 days. 


rosharma9 said:


> I received invitation couple of days back. I am filling out new application now (very long form). I have few questions:
> 1. How to pay for the visa application fee? I don't have credit card.
> 2. I want to do medicals and PCC upfront. Whats the process? It asks for HAP ID, how to get one?
> 3. Is the medical and PCC need to perform after making payment? or Can I do it upfront?


----------



## Moneyjheeta

dk_bose said:


> Guys, i get direct grant today. Thanks all for encouraging and helping me stay positive. I have updated my signature.
> 
> A piece of advice, upload all your docs in single shot. I uploaded docs on 29 May, 30 June then 20 July. Which i think stagnated my case.
> 
> Send me a PM if need any further information. I'll be happy to answer all.


Congrats. ..plz share your timeline with code

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

dk_bose said:


> Guys, i get direct grant today. Thanks all for encouraging and helping me stay positive. I have updated my signature.
> 
> A piece of advice, upload all your docs in single shot. I uploaded docs on 29 May, 30 June then 20 July. Which i think stagnated my case.
> 
> Send me a PM if need any further information. I'll be happy to answer all.


congrats....


----------



## vikaschandra

dk_bose said:


> Guys, i get direct grant today. Thanks all for encouraging and helping me stay positive. I have updated my signature.
> 
> A piece of advice, upload all your docs in single shot. I uploaded docs on 29 May, 30 June then 20 July. Which i think stagnated my case.
> 
> Send me a PM if need any further information. I'll be happy to answer all.


Congratulations Dk Bose


----------



## aimaustralia

Hi seniors, Can anyone give me idea that how much time it takes to grant visa after paying VAC2. I Paid VAC2 last Monday , no update since then. I just emailed the receipt which I downloaded from manage payments section to CO at [email protected]. Should I also upload it in immi account . Any guess ? I heard it takes only 2-3 days after paying VAC2 but for me 2nd week in going.


----------



## Shaivi

Sush1 said:


> I just analyzed that there are only 4 General Accountants including me in Immitracker who have lodged the application from April to May and have not received the Grant.


We have applied in aprile employment verification occur on 22/6 
No grant yet


----------



## hari_it_ram

Can we use the same login details which we create in immi.gov.au for Visa lodge or we need to file and upload docs somewhere else ?

"immi.gov.au" is only for HAP ID generation ?

Kindly clarify.

These kind of small confusion forcing me to go with a Agent, which I really don't want to as I already felt too bad about them due to the lazy process. 



harinderjitf5 said:


> you can get icici travel card any other bank travel card to pay vida fee. you can go for medical and pcc before paying visa fee and can frontload these. for medical you can create account on immi.gov.au and select my health declaration. it will generate HAP ID.


----------



## Shaivi

jairichi said:


> Hi Shaivi,
> 
> Kindly drop 'sir' in your responses.
> My spouse claimed 10 points for work experience and our 2 year old daughter and I as dependents. It did not delay the process for us.
> 
> 
> Shaivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks jai sir.
> My husband send mail to dibp yesterday.we have got standard automated ans that your application is under rotine process we will get back to u within 28 days.the time span increase is due to higher num of cases and bla bla bla
> They have mentioned that if your document are clear enough and if you have uploaded it through immi acc your chances to get direct grant increases.
> My question is we have uploaded each and every document according to their criteria before co demands also uploaded medical and pcc along with document and through immi account only then what could be the reason for such a long time
> Are they taking too much time because we claimed 10 points for employment and my husband has me and my daughter as dependent???
Click to expand...

Thanks
For quick reply...
Its quite frustration dont know what could be the reason


----------



## vikaschandra

hari_it_ram said:


> Can we use the same login details which we create in immi.gov.au for Visa lodge or we need to file and upload docs somewhere else ?
> 
> "immi.gov.au" is only for HAP ID generation ?
> 
> Kindly clarify.
> 
> These kind of small confusion forcing me to go with a Agent, which I really don't want to as I already felt too bad about them due to the lazy process.


you create an immi account use any email id
apply for visa 
fill online form 1393
pay visa fees 
upon visa fees payment you shall have the upload documents link enabled (supporting documents to be uploaded on immi account)
HAP ID can also be generated from the immi account (Organise health examination)


----------



## Shaivi

Stopped crossing fingers..have everyday decide that will not think anything about visa but finaly cant do it and frustration all thd time..i dont know what hapoened to dibp and why they are not releasimg gdant for jan ,fab,march ,aprile ' application .atleast they shoud have say that where the problem rise its realy difficult to pass day and night in such a pathetic condition


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dk_bose said:


> Guys, i get direct grant today. Thanks all for encouraging and helping me stay positive. I have updated my signature.
> 
> A piece of advice, upload all your docs in single shot. I uploaded docs on 29 May, 30 June then 20 July. Which i think stagnated my case.
> 
> Send me a PM if need any further information. I'll be happy to answer all.


Congrarulations

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## jatin1011

harinderjitf5 said:


> you can get icici travel card any other bank travel card to pay vida fee. you can go for medical and pcc before paying visa fee and can frontload these. for medical you can create account on immi.gov.au and select my health declaration. it will generate HAP ID.


Hi,

I have filled the My Health Declaration. But nothing like HAP ID is generated. Only some Reference Number is coming. Is that same as HAP ID?

Regards


----------



## vikaschandra

jatin1011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have filled the My Health Declaration. But nothing like HAP ID is generated. Only some Reference Number is coming. Is that same as HAP ID?
> 
> Regards


under each applicant you would be able to see two links "Organise Health Examination" click that to generate the HAP ID and attach documents


----------



## kapoor.neha

Shaivi said:


> Stopped crossing fingers..have everyday decide that will not think anything about visa but finaly cant do it and frustration all thd time..i dont know what hapoened to dibp and why they are not releasimg gdant for jan ,fab,march ,aprile ' application .atleast they shoud have say that where the problem rise its realy difficult to pass day and night in such a pathetic condition


Hi Shaivi

I feel that you need to relax and calm down. We all are waiting and have been waiting from quiet a long time. DIBP is working on our applications and I know its frustrating to wait for their decision. But do we have any other option other than waiting. So just try diverting your mind towards other things and keep yourself busy. The grants will come when it has to come, you just enjoy this time which will not come back again.


----------



## jatin1011

vikaschandra said:


> under each applicant you would be able to see two links "Organise Health Examination" click that to generate the HAP ID and attach documents


Hi,

What documents? I have not lodged my visa yet.
Also option to submit the application is coming. Do we submit this application of My Health Declaration?

Regards


----------



## starwin4u

Its been 16 days since the agent uploaded the change or circumstances of the baby being born, Still no update from DIBP, Normally it takes a day or 2 for this.


----------



## goaustralianow

dk_bose said:


> Guys, i get direct grant today. Thanks all for encouraging and helping me stay positive. I have updated my signature.
> 
> A piece of advice, upload all your docs in single shot. I uploaded docs on 29 May, 30 June then 20 July. Which i think stagnated my case.
> 
> Send me a PM if need any further information. I'll be happy to answer all.


Congrats Mate!


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Congrats DK Bose


----------



## Hardeep689

Hi Self Employed ' 15,


I am also self employed and claimed 5 points for employment and also received immi assessment commence email. Have you had any employment verification done?

Hardeep


----------



## vikaschandra

jatin1011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What documents? I have not lodged my visa yet.
> Also option to submit the application is coming. Do we submit this application of My Health Declaration?
> 
> Regards


yes you need to submit the My Health Declaration.


----------



## dk_bose

kapoor.neha said:


> Hi Shaivi
> 
> I feel that you need to relax and calm down. We all are waiting and have been waiting from quiet a long time. DIBP is working on our applications and I know its frustrating to wait for their decision. But do we have any other option other than waiting. So just try diverting your mind towards other things and keep yourself busy. The grants will come when it has to come, you just enjoy this time which will not come back again.


I second with Neha. Even I was so much frustrated till today morning until I get grant. But thinking too much about grant won't help. Try to focus on other aspects like practising your skills and make them more sellable. Grant is just a step in process of migration, I think real challenge begins once we have to search jobs and settle from ground up. So don't think too much.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## verma.rajput

Guys Can some one please enlist the phases in Visa grant

I think for all the very first status is *Application Received*.

And for Direct Granters, they get the Grant email directly.

But what about other
Like "immi assessment commence email", "in progress", "CO Allocation" etc etc

Can someone throw light

Thanks,
Aman



dk_bose said:


> I second with Neha. Even I was so much frustrated till today morning until I get grant. But thinking too much about grant won't help. Try to focus on other aspects like practising your skills and make them more sellable. Grant is just a step in process of migration, I think real challenge begins once we have to search jobs and settle from ground up. So don't think too much.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

verma.rajput said:


> Guys Can some one please enlist the phases in Visa grant
> 
> I think for all the very first status is *Application Received*.
> 
> And for Direct Granters, they get the Grant email directly.
> 
> But what about other
> Like "immi assessment commence email", "in progress", "CO Allocation" etc etc
> 
> Can someone throw light
> 
> Thanks,
> Aman


Aman check the attached image this will give you insight on what are the various steps that an application can go through


----------



## apurba11

Many many thanks to this thread. Today at IST 07:20am, We have got the much awaited golden mails for my wife & me. It was a wait for 129 days impatiently after lodgement. Thanks a ton to this forum.

Regards,
Apu


----------



## vikaschandra

apurba11 said:


> Many many thanks to this thread. Today at IST 07:20am, We have got the much awaited golden mails for my wife & me. It was a wait for 129 days impatiently after lodgement. Thanks a ton to this forum.
> 
> Regards,
> Apu


congratulations to you and your family.


----------



## chumashankar

I got this feed back from EA

Please review this career episode to provide further details of the task that you completed.
1 You have already written about all the tasks you completed
2 You need to elaborate and describe How you completed each task

Please help me.


----------



## verma.rajput

Perfect!!, Thanks Vikas.



vikaschandra said:


> Aman check the attached image this will give you insight on what are the various steps that an application can go through


----------



## mit.tolia

*Help on Lodging Visa Application*

Dear Seniors/All,

I have recently got an invite through the 3rd August 2016 invitation round. My occupation was 261313 and I have applied for subclass 189 with 65 points. 

I have started filling the online application form which is around 17 pages long. 

1) Can anyone please suggest me what would be the flow for my application? When will I have to upload my documents in my application and what all documents would I have to upload?

2) I have also got PCC documents for me and my wife from UK and India. I did go through the document checklist on the website but wanted to know if any other documents would be required like my CV etc etc?

3) I have got a reference letter from my current employer which is dated in the month of November 2015 which I had used to get my ACS assessment done. Will I need to produce another reference letter with the latest date? This would be difficult as they will issue the letter only once so I was thinking I would include a bonafide letter proving my current employment with them and will use this old reference letter. Will that work?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,

Mit Tolia


----------



## jeet singh

Just joined


----------



## verma.rajput

*Immi Statuses*

Also found this PDF link online for statuses

status_immiaccount.pdf



vikaschandra said:


> Aman check the attached image this will give you insight on what are the various steps that an application can go through


----------



## agokarn

mit.tolia said:


> Dear Seniors/All,
> 
> I have recently got an invite through the 3rd August 2016 invitation round. My occupation was 261313 and I have applied for subclass 189 with 65 points.
> 
> I have started filling the online application form which is around 17 pages long.
> 
> 1) Can anyone please suggest me what would be the flow for my application? When will I have to upload my documents in my application and what all documents would I have to upload?
> 
> 2) I have also got PCC documents for me and my wife from UK and India. I did go through the document checklist on the website but wanted to know if any other documents would be required like my CV etc etc?
> 
> 3) I have got a reference letter from my current employer which is dated in the month of November 2015 which I had used to get my ACS assessment done. Will I need to produce another reference letter with the latest date? This would be difficult as they will issue the letter only once so I was thinking I would include a bonafide letter proving my current employment with them and will use this old reference letter. Will that work?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mit Tolia


1) For submission first you just need to fill the form and pay the fees after step 17. Make sure the information is correct. If you have all details, i would recommend submitting and paying quickly. This is when the application is officially submitted and then enables doc upload module. You have enough time from then on to CO allocation to upload all relevant docs

2) CV is required, Get medicals done if you haven't already, Address proof, salary proofs, bank statements, experience letters, service letters, all docs submitted to ACS etc.

3) the same reference letter is good enough. don't worry. make sure u try to get all coloured scans.


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations, you have given hope today.



apurba11 said:


> Many many thanks to this thread. Today at IST 07:20am, We have got the much awaited golden mails for my wife & me. It was a wait for 129 days impatiently after lodgement. Thanks a ton to this forum.
> 
> Regards,
> Apu


----------



## PunjabiAussie

Dear expats, seniors and immigration gurus

Background:
I have joined one company say X in 2008 and left in 2009. Now in march of 2009 another company Y acquired X. As a result my half payslips are on X's letterhead while the other half on Y's letterhead. i don't have form 16 for 2008-2009 buy have 26AS downloaded from traces which has name of X on it. My ACS letter does not have mention of X neither did i submitted as relieving letter containing roles and responsibilities are on Y's letterhead

Now the query part : *what can i show for income tax ?*

1.i have only 3-4 payslips of Y to show but that's after march 2009. what can i show for 2008-2009 ?
2. shall i ask company hr to provide on Y's letter head some information which will show that income tax(TDS) deducted by X which was later acquired by Y. and with it 26 AS form can be submitted.
if this is the correct approach, *please help with content of letterhead* as company does not have a standard format for it but are willing to help.


----------



## Xwing76

vikaschandra said:


> you create an immi account use any email id
> apply for visa
> fill online form 1393
> pay visa fees
> upon visa fees payment you shall have the upload documents link enabled (supporting documents to be uploaded on immi account)
> HAP ID can also be generated from the immi account (Organise health examination)




Hi Vikas,

I just lodge my visa too. 

Currently, working on the pcc and medicals. 
I'm a bit confuse on the medicals part.

Can we really do medicals after lodging visa? or wait for CO to issue hap id? 

I found the link below and it says not to use my health declarations. Is it the same as the organise health examination or its only for ppl who haven't lodge their visa yet? 

Thanks!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deeps2016

dk_bose said:


> Guys, i get direct grant today. Thanks all for encouraging and helping me stay positive. I have updated my signature.
> 
> A piece of advice, upload all your docs in single shot. I uploaded docs on 29 May, 30 June then 20 July. Which i think stagnated my case.
> 
> Send me a PM if need any further information. I'll be happy to answer all.




Congrats and all the best for Future..


----------



## Prash2533

apurba11 said:


> Many many thanks to this thread. Today at IST 07:20am, We have got the much awaited golden mails for my wife & me. It was a wait for 129 days impatiently after lodgement. Thanks a ton to this forum.
> 
> Regards,
> Apu


 Congrats Apu


----------



## Prash2533

dk_bose said:


> Guys, i get direct grant today. Thanks all for encouraging and helping me stay positive. I have updated my signature.
> 
> A piece of advice, upload all your docs in single shot. I uploaded docs on 29 May, 30 June then 20 July. Which i think stagnated my case.
> 
> Send me a PM if need any further information. I'll be happy to answer all.


Congrats buddy. Wish you a happy life in Australia


----------



## Deeps2016

apurba11 said:


> Many many thanks to this thread. Today at IST 07:20am, We have got the much awaited golden mails for my wife & me. It was a wait for 129 days impatiently after lodgement. Thanks a ton to this forum.
> 
> Regards,
> Apu



Congrats mate and all the best ...


----------



## aussieby2016

Xwing76 said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> I just lodge my visa too.
> 
> Currently, working on the pcc and medicals.
> I'm a bit confuse on the medicals part.
> 
> Can we really do medicals after lodging visa? or wait for CO to issue hap id?
> 
> I found the link below and it says not to use my health declarations. Is it the same as the organise health examination or its only for ppl who haven't lodge their visa yet?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


medicals can be done beforehand too....read my health declarations page on border.gov.au page....and HAP ID is self generated...not done by CO....CO can at max ask for your medicals....
its an individual perception.....some organise beforehand while some do it later....

Also DIBP mentions in its website 
"My Health Declarations (MHD) is a service for clients who have not yet lodged a visa application and would like to do health examinations before lodging a visa application."


----------



## ankushcool

chumashankar said:


> I got this feed back from EA
> 
> Please review this career episode to provide further details of the task that you completed.
> 1 You have already written about all the tasks you completed
> 2 You need to elaborate and describe How you completed each task
> 
> Please help me.


Just add few lines in each CDR in the task column. EA is just buying time bcs of overload. I also faced this situation

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xwing76

aussieby2016 said:


> medicals can be done beforehand too....read my health declarations page on border.gov.au page....and HAP ID is self generated...not done by CO....CO can at max ask for your medicals....
> 
> its an individual perception.....some organise beforehand while some do it later....
> 
> 
> 
> Also DIBP mentions in its website
> 
> "My Health Declarations (MHD) is a service for clients who have not yet lodged a visa application and would like to do health examinations before lodging a visa application."




Hi aussieby, 

Thanks for the reply. 

Yes as per your quote on dibp, it is "before loding visa application". But I have already lodge mine last night. 

Can I still do it then? Does it make a difference before and after? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sridevimca20022

Hi All,

the employment verification is done with the previous employer on 15th June, after that it is a big silence from DIBP.

Experts can you comment on this .When will I get my grant after verification.

thanks,


----------



## hari_it_ram

Just a clarification, 

You gave RoR on the company letter head or as SD ?



sridevimca20022 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> the employment verification is done with the previous employer on 15th June, after that it is a big silence from DIBP.
> 
> Experts can you comment on this .When will I get my grant after verification.
> 
> thanks,


----------



## rosharma9

Hi Again,
Thanks for the information. However I can only see New application, Import application, Manage payments, Manage groups.

I had updated my Application and I can see it in the summary. Now I click to edit it, it says "An unexpected error occurred. Please close all open browsers and try again".  whats going on?



verma.rajput said:


> Hi Rohan,
> 
> 1. Get travel card from ICICI and load extra 100 AUD apart from specified fee
> 2.1. You can do Medical before lodging visa by following https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Heal/meeting-the-health-requirement/health-examinations/my-health-declarations. Your HapId will be generated and the form you need to take to Hospital. Make sure you ask them to updated HapID when you do the payment at hospital
> 2.2. PCC also can be done by visiting nearest PSK (Passport Seva Kendra). Points to note, it is better to have your existing passport with same address where you are living .
> 3. You can do both upfront. PCC I got the same day. Medical it takes around 4-5 days.


----------



## rosharma9

I am confused with this form:

Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?

Do I need to add my parents in it? What is this about?
My parents do not have passports.


----------



## aussieby2016

Xwing76 said:


> Hi aussieby,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Yes as per your quote on dibp, it is "before loding visa application". But I have already lodge mine last night.
> 
> Can I still do it then? Does it make a difference before and after?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


once you have lodged your application and made the payment, then you just need to generate HAP ID and go for medicals....not required to use myhealthdeclaration in your case.....


----------



## aussieby2016

rosharma9 said:


> I am confused with this form:
> 
> Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> 
> Do I need to add my parents in it? What is this about?
> My parents do not have passports.


you just need to add the names and few other details...passport details are not required if they are secondary applicants for your application......


----------



## sridevimca20022

hari_it_ram said:


> Just a clarification,
> 
> You gave RoR on the company letter head or as SD ?



Not on company letterhead.It is a Senior colleage reference on white paper and later notarized.

thanks,


----------



## Shaivi

kapoor.neha said:


> Shaivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stopped crossing fingers..have everyday decide that will not think anything about visa but finaly cant do it and frustration all thd time..i dont know what hapoened to dibp and why they are not releasimg gdant for jan ,fab,march ,aprile ' application .atleast they shoud have say that where the problem rise its realy difficult to pass day and night in such a pathetic condition
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Shaivi
> 
> I feel that you need to relax and calm down. We all are waiting and have been waiting from quiet a long time. DIBP is working on our applications and I know its frustrating to wait for their decision. But do we have any other option other than waiting. So just try diverting your mind towards other things and keep yourself busy. The grants will come when it has to come, you just enjoy this time which will not come back again.
Click to expand...

You are right..but its realy wiered beacuse i have to leave my tutions as if i got the visa i have planed to fly in december and can not take risk with board students as they have to suffer if i leave in between so i left my work and neither any news of visa...


----------



## jatin1011

aussieby2016 said:


> medicals can be done beforehand too....read my health declarations page on border.gov.au page....and HAP ID is self generated...not done by CO....CO can at max ask for your medicals....
> its an individual perception.....some organise beforehand while some do it later....
> 
> Also DIBP mentions in its website
> "My Health Declarations (MHD) is a service for clients who have not yet lodged a visa application and would like to do health examinations before lodging a visa application."


Hi,

I have filled the My Health Declaration form and now it is reflecting under My Applications Tab. I have not yet lodged my visa application. Shall I go ahead and submit this My Health Declaration?
Also do I click on Organize My Health check to get that health history questions and HAP ID?

Regards


----------



## Mani.Suresh89

Hello Expats,

I launched my EOI for 189 with 60 points on july 19 th . Do I still have chance to receive an invite by end of this year with 60 points ?? or I should desperately improve my PTE score to 20 .

Experts please comment.


SKILL 261313) Software engineer
onshore applicant
PTE : 10 
Age : 30
Bachelors : 15
Aus study : 5
Skilled work exp : 2 years (0)

EOI 189 : 19/07/2016 - 60 points

EOI 190 NSW : 19/07/2016 - 65 points

invite - ??? 
Medicals - done
PCC - India and Aus - done


----------



## Xwing76

aussieby2016 said:


> once you have lodged your application and made the payment, then you just need to generate HAP ID and go for medicals....not required to use myhealthdeclaration in your case.....




Ok thanks for the quick response 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Guys can we expect to received invite for ICT BA with 65 points?


----------



## abhishek.gupta

apurba11 said:


> Many many thanks to this thread. Today at IST 07:20am, We have got the much awaited golden mails for my wife & me. It was a wait for 129 days impatiently after lodgement. Thanks a ton to this forum.
> 
> Regards,
> Apu


congrats !! 

Please share your timeline Apurba


----------



## hari_it_ram

So in this case DIBP verified your Senior colleague not the employer right ? Thanks.



sridevimca20022 said:


> Not on company letterhead.It is a Senior colleage reference on white paper and later notarized.
> 
> thanks,


----------



## rosharma9

I filled the 17 paged application form for visa 189.
I don't see "my health declarations". Everyone is saying its there. How to get HAP ID?


----------



## aussieby2016

rosharma9 said:


> I filled the 17 paged application form for visa 189.
> I don't see "my health declarations". Everyone is saying its there. How to get HAP ID?


my health declaration and HAP ID are two different things.....

either you fill up your application, pay your fees and then generate HAP ID using the health tab and then go for your medicals.....
else use my health declaration and fill up the form and schedule your medicals accordingly.....

don't confuse between the two....


----------



## ajaysingh

mmon said:


> Yes you can complete the medical and get your police certificates upfront. For the medical you have 2 options:
> 
> 1- If you haven't been invited yet but are excepting an invitation within 6 months you can go to
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations
> 
> and click on "Start My Health Declarations". Fill in the form and you will get you HAP ID, from there on you need to book your medical appointment. Here in Australia its via Bupa Visa services, outside Australia you need to look it up.
> 
> 2- If you have submitted your PR application but are still waiting for the officer to get in touch, then just go to your visa application, on the left column you will find "View health assessment", there they will tell you to book a medical test if it's required (it's always is required) and you will get your HAP ID then book your appointment as mentioned in point 1.


Hi,

I received my invitation on 3rd Aug round under 261313 and in process of submitting visa application.

I am planning to get the medicals done before submitting the application but when i am clicking on the link which has been provided in the above post, ii simply opens up another page which redirects back to my immi account login and there i am not seeing any form other than the 17 page visa application.

Can anyone please help how to generate the HAP id before submitting the visa application !!

Also, i am not claiming points from my spouse's, so will it be still mandatory for me to enter the education and employment details in the application !

Kindly suggest.

Regards,
Ajay


----------



## sridevimca20022

hari_it_ram said:


> So in this case DIBP verified your Senior colleague not the employer right ? Thanks.



No the DIBP has not contacted the senior colleague.They have their own ways to get the HR details.They emailed the company HR.


----------



## vikaschandra

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Guys can we expect to received invite for ICT BA with 65 points?


Yes one can expect Invite under SC 189 for ICT BA with 65 points but not immediately it would take some time for the cutoff to come down.


----------



## vikaschandra

rosharma9 said:


> I am confused with this form:
> 
> Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> 
> Do I need to add my parents in it? What is this about?
> My parents do not have passports.


Are you talking about online form 1393? Both parents alive are not considered to be your dependent. Here your dependent would only be spouse and kids


----------



## anikatyayan

sridevimca20022 said:


> No the DIBP has not contacted the senior colleague.They have their own ways to get the HR details.They emailed the company HR.


They usually do not contact the person who had written the SD for you..
They directly contact visa processing people of the company or HR..
Problem is that if the HR give a job description which is considerably different from the SD given by colleague,they may do further investigations..this further delays the process..


----------



## sridevimca20022

anikatyayan said:


> They usually do not contact the person who had written the SD for you..
> They directly contact visa processing people of the company or HR..
> Problem is that if the HR give a job description which is considerably different from the SD given by colleague,they may do further investigations..this further delays the process..



Might be , but not sure ....The Hr replied back on the role , designation , salary .Except the responsibilites.this I am not sure whether DIBP asked or not.But the remaining stuff that the HR confirmed already that we knew.

This happened on 15th June.After that no news from DIBP.

Not sure still how many days that we wait.

thanks


----------



## rosharma9

I have the same query. Please suggest.



ajaysingh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my invitation on 3rd Aug round under 261313 and in process of submitting visa application.
> 
> I am planning to get the medicals done before submitting the application but when i am clicking on the link which has been provided in the above post, ii simply opens up another page which redirects back to my immi account login and there i am not seeing any form other than the 17 page visa application.
> 
> Can anyone please help how to generate the HAP id before submitting the visa application !!
> 
> Also, i am not claiming points from my spouse's, so will it be still mandatory for me to enter the education and employment details in the application !
> 
> Kindly suggest.
> 
> Regards,
> Ajay


----------



## aussieby2016

jatin1011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have filled the My Health Declaration form and now it is reflecting under My Applications Tab. I have not yet lodged my visa application. Shall I go ahead and submit this My Health Declaration?
> Also do I click on Organize My Health check to get that health history questions and HAP ID?
> 
> Regards


if you have not submitted your application, go ahead with all the formalities and complete your medicals.....all the best...


----------



## abhishek.gupta

From Immitracker Data

Max applications were lodged in Q1 - 2016 is that the reason we still haven't received our grants
*
Month	VISA_LODGED*
Oct-15	95
Nov-15	103
Dec-15	113
*Jan-16	154
Feb-16	166
Mar-16	123*
Apr-16	74
May-16	79
Jun-16	60


----------



## abhishek.gupta

Invitations given again very high in Q1	

July	2,300
Aug	2,300
Sept	2,300
Oct	2,000
Nov	2,300
Dec	1,400
Jan	4,800
Feb	3,200
Mar	2,600
Apr	2,200
May	2,435
June	1,141


----------



## nishesh.koirala

Guys,

Any idea how do we put end date on current employment in skill select EOI.


----------



## sheiky

nishesh.koirala said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any idea how do we put end date on current employment in skill select EOI.


Leave it Blank...


----------



## jairichi

nishesh.koirala said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any idea how do we put end date on current employment in skill select EOI.


You can enter today's date or see if you can enter 'current'.


----------



## sridevimca20022

abhishek.gupta said:


> From Immitracker Data
> 
> Max applications were lodged in Q1 - 2016 is that the reason we still haven't received our grants
> *
> Month	VISA_LODGED*
> Oct-15	95
> Nov-15	103
> Dec-15	113
> *Jan-16	154
> Feb-16	166
> Mar-16	123*
> Apr-16	74
> May-16	79
> Jun-16	60[/QUOTE}
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> So finally you found the reason for delay


----------



## MissionAus_2016

abhishek.gupta said:


> From Immitracker Data
> 
> Max applications were lodged in Q1 - 2016 is that the reason we still haven't received our grants
> *
> Month	VISA_LODGED*
> Oct-15	95
> Nov-15	103
> Dec-15	113
> *Jan-16	154
> Feb-16	166
> Mar-16	123*
> Apr-16	74
> May-16	79
> Jun-16	60


Buddy analysis is good but as you would have seen all analysis/predictions fail in DIBP's case.. so just pray to GOD that time runs out smoothly 

Though I understand that frustration level is at its peak and at times I think that I should go to sleep and wake up only when GRANT come .. But its just a testing time for us so keep giving tests everyday and one day we will pass.


----------



## hari_it_ram

anikatyayan said:


> They usually do not contact the person who had written the SD for you..
> 
> They directly contact visa processing people of the company or HR..
> 
> Problem is that if the HR give a job description which is considerably different from the SD given by colleague,they may do further investigations..this further delays the process..



This is bad, if HR is that co-operative, we would have got the ROR in letterhead itself. What's the use of SD. Verification from HR will always drag things a lot. I heard lot of comments that person who gives the SD gets the call mostly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishesh.koirala

sheiky said:


> Leave it Blank...


Can we leave it blank. Has your EOI been updated while leaving the current employment end date blank.


----------



## sivaijiv

sridevimca20022 said:


> Might be , but not sure ....The Hr replied back on the role , designation , salary .Except the responsibilites.this I am not sure whether DIBP asked or not.But the remaining stuff that the HR confirmed already that we knew.
> 
> This happened on 15th June.After that no news from DIBP.
> 
> Not sure still how many days that we wait.
> 
> thanks


I also have similar timeline and no update since then.
But sure employer would have replied for other stuff and not about clear R&R 

261313 - Software Engineer (70 points)
VISA lodged - : 23 JAN 2016
CO Brisbane contact for additional docs : 08 FEB 2016
Satisfied all requirements (Medical and PCC) : 3 MARCH 2016
Employer replied for verification : 11 JULY 2016
Visa Grant: God Knows


----------



## forw.jane

nishesh.koirala said:


> Can we leave it blank. Has your EOI been updated while leaving the current employment end date blank.


For the current employment you need to keep the end date as blank


----------



## abhishek.gupta

sridevimca20022 said:


> abhishek.gupta said:
> 
> 
> 
> From Immitracker Data
> 
> Max applications were lodged in Q1 - 2016 is that the reason we still haven't received our grants
> *
> Month	VISA_LODGED*
> Oct-15	95
> Nov-15	103
> Dec-15	113
> *Jan-16	154
> Feb-16	166
> Mar-16	123*
> Apr-16	74
> May-16	79
> Jun-16	60[/QUOTE}
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> So finally you found the reason for delay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are all very far from figuring out any reason .... DIBP cant be predicted
Click to expand...


----------



## abhishek.gupta

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Buddy analysis is good but as you would have seen all analysis/predictions fail in DIBP's case.. so just pray to GOD that time runs out smoothly
> 
> Though I understand that frustration level is at its peak and at times I think that I should go to sleep and wake up only when GRANT come .. But its just a testing time for us so keep giving tests everyday and one day we will pass.


absolutely right !!

cant predict but just to know that we are not alone who are waiting gives us relief


----------



## Islander820

Hi guys, I got the invitation this week and I'm going to lodge my visa application soon.
I just wanted to know if there is any connection between visa grant times and applicant's country. I found on immitracker that people from certain countries got their grants quicker.


----------



## Roy1108

Subscribing


----------



## humanshado

Subscribing:violin:


----------



## Abubakr

Guys, regarding the visa application documents which i submit as pdf, does it have to be less than 2MB??
If yes, how would i submit the bank statements which is more than 20 pages and the payslips?!!


----------



## vikaschandra

Abubakr said:


> Guys, regarding the visa application documents which i submit as pdf, does it have to be less than 2MB??
> If yes, how would i submit the bank statements which is more than 20 pages and the payslips?!!


Compress the size of the pdf file. You can do it using https://smallpdf.com/


----------



## vikaschandra

Islander820 said:


> Hi guys, I got the invitation this week and I'm going to lodge my visa application soon.
> I just wanted to know if there is any connection between visa grant times and applicant's country. I found on immitracker that people from certain countries got their grants quicker.


It all depends on the authenticity, integrity and completness of the evidences provided as supporting document to your claims. 

As far as I know Country of origin or country of residence would not make any difference


----------



## aussieby2016

Alhamdullilah...with the grace of almight allah, today i recieved my grant at 6:12AM IST.....

Thanks to all forum members who helped me whenever and however they could.....

Hope to help the fellow applicants in all possible ways i can.....

Patience is a great virtue....so members waiting for your grants just remain patient (though i was losing it in the last few weeks but somehow managed to remain calm)....if today was mine, tomorrow would be yours....all the best everyone waiting....

My timelines are as below (gotto start the next step very soon as dont have much time for IED):

Visa Subclass - 189; ANZSCO - 233211 (Civil Engineering Professionals); ITA and Applied - 22 January 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Karen) - 09 March 2016 (request for Medicals); Medicals Cleared - 22 April 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Jamie) - 12 May 2016 (request for Form 815); Employment Verification (by Mail) - 20 May 2016; Grant: 05 August 2016; IED - 22 October 2016


----------



## wasim.yousaf

aussieby2016 said:


> Alhamdullilah...with the grace of almight allah, today i recieved my grant at 6:12AM IST.....
> 
> Thanks to all forum members who helped me whenever and however they could.....
> 
> Hope to help the fellow applicants in all possible ways i can.....
> 
> Patience is a great virtue....so members waiting for your grants just remain patient (though i was losing it in the last few weeks but somehow managed to remain calm)....if today was mine, tomorrow would be yours....all the best everyone waiting....
> 
> My timelines are as below (gotto start the next step very soon as dont have much time for IED):
> 
> Visa Subclass - 189; ANZSCO - 233211 (Civil Engineering Professionals); ITA and Applied - 22 January 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Karen) - 09 March 2016 (request for Medicals); Medicals Cleared - 22 April 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Jamie) - 12 May 2016 (request for Form 815); Employment Verification (by Mail) - 20 May 2016; Grant: 05 August 2016; IED - 22 October 2016


congratulations mate,,,

pray for the rest of us who are waiting very long....


best of luck for the future plans...


----------



## aussieby2016

Islander820 said:


> Hi guys, I got the invitation this week and I'm going to lodge my visa application soon.
> I just wanted to know if there is any connection between visa grant times and applicant's country. I found on immitracker that people from certain countries got their grants quicker.


some countries are considered as high risk countries and hence external verification are done which take as long as a few months for verification, hence causes undue delay...


----------



## aussieby2016

wasim.yousaf said:


> congratulations mate,,,
> 
> pray for the rest of us who are waiting very long....
> 
> 
> best of luck for the future plans...


thanks mate.....

hope all get their grants soon....


----------



## ankushcool

Can anyone tell me when will the next round of EOI invitations??

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xwing76

aussieby2016 said:


> Alhamdullilah...with the grace of almight allah, today i recieved my grant at 6:12AM IST.....
> 
> Thanks to all forum members who helped me whenever and however they could.....
> 
> Hope to help the fellow applicants in all possible ways i can.....
> 
> Patience is a great virtue....so members waiting for your grants just remain patient (though i was losing it in the last few weeks but somehow managed to remain calm)....if today was mine, tomorrow would be yours....all the best everyone waiting....
> 
> My timelines are as below (gotto start the next step very soon as dont have much time for IED):
> 
> Visa Subclass - 189; ANZSCO - 233211 (Civil Engineering Professionals); ITA and Applied - 22 January 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Karen) - 09 March 2016 (request for Medicals); Medicals Cleared - 22 April 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Jamie) - 12 May 2016 (request for Form 815); Employment Verification (by Mail) - 20 May 2016; Grant: 05 August 2016; IED - 22 October 2016




Congrats mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kawal_547

aussieby2016 said:


> Alhamdullilah...with the grace of almight allah, today i recieved my grant at 6:12AM IST.....
> 
> Thanks to all forum members who helped me whenever and however they could.....
> 
> Hope to help the fellow applicants in all possible ways i can.....
> 
> Patience is a great virtue....so members waiting for your grants just remain patient (though i was losing it in the last few weeks but somehow managed to remain calm)....if today was mine, tomorrow would be yours....all the best everyone waiting....
> 
> My timelines are as below (gotto start the next step very soon as dont have much time for IED):
> 
> Visa Subclass - 189; ANZSCO - 233211 (Civil Engineering Professionals); ITA and Applied - 22 January 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Karen) - 09 March 2016 (request for Medicals); Medicals Cleared - 22 April 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Jamie) - 12 May 2016 (request for Form 815); Employment Verification (by Mail) - 20 May 2016; Grant: 05 August 2016; IED - 22 October 2016


Congratulations

All the best fpr the journey ahead


----------



## sarbjass

aussieby2016 said:


> Alhamdullilah...with the grace of almight allah, today i recieved my grant at 6:12AM IST.....
> 
> Thanks to all forum members who helped me whenever and however they could.....
> 
> Hope to help the fellow applicants in all possible ways i can.....
> 
> Patience is a great virtue....so members waiting for your grants just remain patient (though i was losing it in the last few weeks but somehow managed to remain calm)....if today was mine, tomorrow would be yours....all the best everyone waiting....
> 
> My timelines are as below (gotto start the next step very soon as dont have much time for IED):
> 
> Visa Subclass - 189; ANZSCO - 233211 (Civil Engineering Professionals); ITA and Applied - 22 January 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Karen) - 09 March 2016 (request for Medicals); Medicals Cleared - 22 April 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Jamie) - 12 May 2016 (request for Form 815); Employment Verification (by Mail) - 20 May 2016; Grant: 05 August 2016; IED - 22 October 2016




congrats mate. You have been waiting so long and its the time for the party.

I want to ask you one thing, when you email verification has done what were the questions asked by dibp and in reply to that have your HR confirmed your jobs and duties. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

sarbjass said:


> congrats mate. You have been waiting so long and its the time for the party.
> 
> I want to ask you one thing, when you email verification has done what were the questions asked by dibp and in reply to that have your HR confirmed your jobs and duties.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed it was a very long wait...Questions were very genric....position, temp or perm, job responsibility, year of joining, any other company before that, person who had signed my letter was authorised to do so or not....


----------



## aussieby2016

Xwing76 said:


> Congrats mate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.....


----------



## aussieby2016

kawal_547 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> All the best fpr the journey ahead


Thanks....you should also get your grant soon....all the best....


----------



## kawal_547

aussieby2016 said:


> Thanks....you should also get your grant soon....all the best....


Amen


----------



## Deeps2016

aussieby2016 said:


> Alhamdullilah...with the grace of almight allah, today i recieved my grant at 6:12AM IST.....
> 
> Thanks to all forum members who helped me whenever and however they could.....
> 
> Hope to help the fellow applicants in all possible ways i can.....
> 
> Patience is a great virtue....so members waiting for your grants just remain patient (though i was losing it in the last few weeks but somehow managed to remain calm)....if today was mine, tomorrow would be yours....all the best everyone waiting....
> 
> My timelines are as below (gotto start the next step very soon as dont have much time for IED):
> 
> Visa Subclass - 189; ANZSCO - 233211 (Civil Engineering Professionals); ITA and Applied - 22 January 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Karen) - 09 March 2016 (request for Medicals); Medicals Cleared - 22 April 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Jamie) - 12 May 2016 (request for Form 815); Employment Verification (by Mail) - 20 May 2016; Grant: 05 August 2016; IED - 22 October 2016



Congrats and all the very best for your future...

Hope our waiting will also come to an end soon.


----------



## anikatyayan

aussieby2016 said:


> Alhamdullilah...with the grace of almight allah, today i recieved my grant at 6:12AM IST.....
> 
> Thanks to all forum members who helped me whenever and however they could.....
> 
> Hope to help the fellow applicants in all possible ways i can.....
> 
> Patience is a great virtue....so members waiting for your grants just remain patient (though i was losing it in the last few weeks but somehow managed to remain calm)....if today was mine, tomorrow would be yours....all the best everyone waiting....
> 
> My timelines are as below (gotto start the next step very soon as dont have much time for IED):
> 
> Visa Subclass - 189; ANZSCO - 233211 (Civil Engineering Professionals); ITA and Applied - 22 January 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Karen) - 09 March 2016 (request for Medicals); Medicals Cleared - 22 April 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Jamie) - 12 May 2016 (request for Form 815); Employment Verification (by Mail) - 20 May 2016; Grant: 05 August 2016; IED - 22 October 2016


Many congratulations my friend...Finally Aussieby2016....
Best of luck....patience paid off...


----------



## Sithi

aussieby2016 said:


> Alhamdullilah...with the grace of almight allah, today i recieved my grant at 6:12AM IST.....
> 
> Thanks to all forum members who helped me whenever and however they could.....
> 
> Hope to help the fellow applicants in all possible ways i can.....
> 
> Patience is a great virtue....so members waiting for your grants just remain patient (though i was losing it in the last few weeks but somehow managed to remain calm)....if today was mine, tomorrow would be yours....all the best everyone waiting....
> 
> My timelines are as below (gotto start the next step very soon as dont have much time for IED):
> 
> Visa Subclass - 189; ANZSCO - 233211 (Civil Engineering Professionals); ITA and Applied - 22 January 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Karen) - 09 March 2016 (request for Medicals); Medicals Cleared - 22 April 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Jamie) - 12 May 2016 (request for Form 815); Employment Verification (by Mail) - 20 May 2016; Grant: 05 August 2016; IED - 22 October 2016


congratulations


----------



## wasim.yousaf

Can any one help me to edit my time line in signatures.?
I cant enter my signature

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## Prash2533

aussieby2016 said:


> Alhamdullilah...with the grace of almight allah, today i recieved my grant at 6:12AM IST.....
> 
> Thanks to all forum members who helped me whenever and however they could.....
> 
> Hope to help the fellow applicants in all possible ways i can.....
> 
> Patience is a great virtue....so members waiting for your grants just remain patient (though i was losing it in the last few weeks but somehow managed to remain calm)....if today was mine, tomorrow would be yours....all the best everyone waiting....
> 
> My timelines are as below (gotto start the next step very soon as dont have much time for IED):
> 
> Visa Subclass - 189; ANZSCO - 233211 (Civil Engineering Professionals); ITA and Applied - 22 January 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Karen) - 09 March 2016 (request for Medicals); Medicals Cleared - 22 April 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Jamie) - 12 May 2016 (request for Form 815); Employment Verification (by Mail) - 20 May 2016; Grant: 05 August 2016; IED - 22 October 2016


Congrats buddy...


----------



## aussieby2016

Deeps2016 said:


> Congrats and all the very best for your future...
> 
> Hope our waiting will also come to an end soon.


thanks mate...and indeed the harrowing wait should end soon.....


----------



## aussieby2016

anikatyayan said:


> Many congratulations my friend...Finally Aussieby2016....
> Best of luck....patience paid off...


haha yeah...thanks....definitely I guess along with all documents and clear health, one also needs loads of patience to get a PR....


----------



## aussieby2016

Sithi said:


> congratulations


thanks sithi....


----------



## aussieby2016

Prash2533 said:


> Congrats buddy...


thanks prash...


----------



## Satya S

Congratulations Buddy 

Your grant gave me a hope and anxiety for me to wait for my Visa Grant :welcome:

It’s good to see grant for Civil Engineer from India after many months…hope I will catch you soon in Aussie lane:

--
Visa application - processing from GSM Brisbane (DIBP)
25 Dec 2015: EOI for 189 
21 Jan 2016: Invitation 189
22 Feb 2016: Visa lodged
28 Feb 2016: Medical
05 Mar 2016: Spouse Medical
18 Apr 2016: CO Contacted for additional information (Form 80, Spouse - English Proficiency and PCC) 
08 May 2016: Submitted the requested information 
XX July 2016: Waiting for Grant





aussieby2016 said:


> Alhamdullilah...with the grace of almight allah, today i recieved my grant at 6:12AM IST.....
> 
> Thanks to all forum members who helped me whenever and however they could.....
> 
> Hope to help the fellow applicants in all possible ways i can.....
> 
> Patience is a great virtue....so members waiting for your grants just remain patient (though i was losing it in the last few weeks but somehow managed to remain calm)....if today was mine, tomorrow would be yours....all the best everyone waiting....
> 
> My timelines are as below (gotto start the next step very soon as dont have much time for IED):
> 
> Visa Subclass - 189; ANZSCO - 233211 (Civil Engineering Professionals); ITA and Applied - 22 January 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Karen) - 09 March 2016 (request for Medicals); Medicals Cleared - 22 April 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Jamie) - 12 May 2016 (request for Form 815); Employment Verification (by Mail) - 20 May 2016; Grant: 05 August 2016; IED - 22 October 2016


----------



## aussieby2016

Satya S said:


> Congratulations Buddy
> 
> Your grant gave me a hope and anxiety for me to wait for my Visa Grant :welcome:
> 
> It’s good to see grant for Civil Engineer from India after many months…hope I will catch you soon in Aussie lane:
> 
> --
> Visa application - processing from GSM Brisbane (DIBP)
> 25 Dec 2015: EOI for 189
> 21 Jan 2016: Invitation 189
> 22 Feb 2016: Visa lodged
> 28 Feb 2016: Medical
> 05 Mar 2016: Spouse Medical
> 18 Apr 2016: CO Contacted for additional information (Form 80, Spouse - English Proficiency and PCC)
> 08 May 2016: Submitted the requested information
> XX July 2016: Waiting for Grant


Sure Satya....be in touch...hopefully the grants should be knocking your door soon....


----------



## enjoybhatt

Hi all, 

My company HR received a verification call from Embassy on 29th July ..Now my situation is I have changed 5 companies and I have confirmed that one company received verification call..
Based on talk with HR manager all went well.
I am continuously following with some other companies but none others have received call (its hard to call each company isnt it )
Do you think small employment duration will be cross checked aswell (3-5 months employment- considered as skilled employment) ..Do embassy call all employers at once or one by one ?

233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
EOI = 15 March
Lodged = 18 March
medical request : 28 April 
Medical complete : 28 May
Verification call to one employer : 28 July (no further info)
points : 60


----------



## sethisaab

Congrats bro  






aussieby2016 said:


> Alhamdullilah...with the grace of almight allah, today i recieved my grant at 6:12AM IST.....
> 
> Thanks to all forum members who helped me whenever and however they could.....
> 
> Hope to help the fellow applicants in all possible ways i can.....
> 
> Patience is a great virtue....so members waiting for your grants just remain patient (though i was losing it in the last few weeks but somehow managed to remain calm)....if today was mine, tomorrow would be yours....all the best everyone waiting....
> 
> My timelines are as below (gotto start the next step very soon as dont have much time for IED):
> 
> Visa Subclass - 189; ANZSCO - 233211 (Civil Engineering Professionals); ITA and Applied - 22 January 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Karen) - 09 March 2016 (request for Medicals); Medicals Cleared - 22 April 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Jamie) - 12 May 2016 (request for Form 815); Employment Verification (by Mail) - 20 May 2016; Grant: 05 August 2016; IED - 22 October 2016


----------



## aussieby2016

sethisaab said:


> Congrats bro


Thanks sethisaab...


----------



## Moneyjheeta

aussieby2016 said:


> Alhamdullilah...with the grace of almight allah, today i recieved my grant at 6:12AM IST.....
> 
> Thanks to all forum members who helped me whenever and however they could.....
> 
> Hope to help the fellow applicants in all possible ways i can.....
> 
> Patience is a great virtue....so members waiting for your grants just remain patient (though i was losing it in the last few weeks but somehow managed to remain calm)....if today was mine, tomorrow would be yours....all the best everyone waiting....
> 
> My timelines are as below (gotto start the next step very soon as dont have much time for IED):
> 
> Visa Subclass - 189; ANZSCO - 233211 (Civil Engineering Professionals); ITA and Applied - 22 January 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Karen) - 09 March 2016 (request for Medicals); Medicals Cleared - 22 April 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Jamie) - 12 May 2016 (request for Form 815); Employment Verification (by Mail) - 20 May 2016; Grant: 05 August 2016; IED - 22 October 2016


Hey congrats. . Good luck for future 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## anikatyayan

enjoybhatt said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My company HR received a verification call from Embassy on 29th July ..Now my situation is I have changed 5 companies and I have confirmed that one company received verification call..
> Based on talk with HR manager all went well.
> I am continuously following with some other companies but none others have received call (its hard to call each company isnt it )
> Do you think small employment duration will be cross checked aswell (3-5 months employment- considered as skilled employment) ..Do embassy call all employers at once or one by one ?
> 
> 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
> EOI = 15 March
> Lodged = 18 March
> medical request : 28 April
> Medical complete : 28 May
> Verification call to one employer : 28 July (no further info)
> points : 60


hi..nothing can be said for sure..they may or may not call...my curr co. got mail of 29th july...but prev co dint get....my first co got mail on 27th july....the best we can do is try to contact the employers who dint get call/mail...if they haven't got or responded ..AHC will find other ways to contact them which may delay process...bottomline is there is no surety with verification process...in fact no surety of anything in the entire PR process..


----------



## chumashankar

I applied for MSA CDR and Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment .
MSA CDR is positive.
But they have not considered single year of my 9 years of experience.
What should i do.


----------



## chumashankar

Is it possible to proceed and claim points in EOI 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## verma.rajput

As per screenshot you attached it shows they have considered whole experience in Overseas category 
however Australian Experience is marked as nil.. 

Isn't it...



chumashankar said:


> View attachment 67961
> 
> 
> Is it possible to proceed and claim points in EOI
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar

verma.rajput said:


> As per screenshot you attached it shows they have considered whole experience in Overseas category
> however Australian Experience is marked as nil..
> 
> Isn't it...


Is it positive outcoem or negative .
Can I proceed with EOI , I am confused.


----------



## wasim.yousaf

chumashankar said:


> Is it positive outcoem or negative .
> Can I proceed with EOI , I am confused.


Yes u can claim 10 years of experience

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## Meissam

chumashankar said:


> Is it positive outcoem or negative .
> 
> Can I proceed with EOI , I am confused.




It is positive bro. You got entire duration of your employment accepted but nil for Australian employment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

chumashankar said:


> I applied for MSA CDR and Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment .
> MSA CDR is positive.
> But they have not considered single year of my 9 years of experience.
> What should i do.


it is clearly written *"the following period _______ has been assessed and determined relevant"*.

you can very well claim points for this overseas experience. i think it will fetch you 15 points. 

all the best


----------



## chumashankar

Thank you all 
I am confused in reading report. Thanks


----------



## verma.rajput

Yes it is positive.

Please mention this in your EOI.



chumashankar said:


> Is it positive outcoem or negative .
> Can I proceed with EOI , I am confused.


----------



## aussieby2016

Moneyjheeta said:


> Hey congrats. . Good luck for future
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Thanks....


----------



## erickquinto

Hi. I want to ask when should I expect a case officer to contact me. I have lodged my application a month ago. Thanks.


----------



## Ozybound

aussieby2016 said:


> Alhamdullilah...with the grace of almight allah, today i recieved my grant at 6:12AM IST.....
> 
> Thanks to all forum members who helped me whenever and however they could.....
> 
> Hope to help the fellow applicants in all possible ways i can.....
> 
> Patience is a great virtue....so members waiting for your grants just remain patient (though i was losing it in the last few weeks but somehow managed to remain calm)....if today was mine, tomorrow would be yours....all the best everyone waiting....
> 
> My timelines are as below (gotto start the next step very soon as dont have much time for IED):
> 
> Visa Subclass - 189; ANZSCO - 233211 (Civil Engineering Professionals); ITA and Applied - 22 January 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Karen) - 09 March 2016 (request for Medicals); Medicals Cleared - 22 April 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Jamie) - 12 May 2016 (request for Form 815); Employment Verification (by Mail) - 20 May 2016; Grant: 05 August 2016; IED - 22 October 2016


This is so amazing Aussieby2016.. Your patience has borne the fruits.. Happy for you mate, and by god's grace we shall receive the golden mail soon


----------



## aussieby2016

erickquinto said:


> Hi. I want to ask when should I expect a case officer to contact me. I have lodged my application a month ago. Thanks.


wait for at least for 2 months....and if luck favours then anytime before that....


----------



## aussieby2016

Ozybound said:


> This is so amazing Aussieby2016.. Your patience has borne the fruits.. Happy for you mate, and by god's grace we shall receive the golden mail soon


thanks mate....yeah its all about loads of patience....and hopefully all should get their grants soon....all the best....


----------



## AbhishekKotian

aussieby2016 said:


> Alhamdullilah...with the grace of almight allah, today i recieved my grant at 6:12AM IST.....
> 
> Thanks to all forum members who helped me whenever and however they could.....
> 
> Hope to help the fellow applicants in all possible ways i can.....
> 
> Patience is a great virtue....so members waiting for your grants just remain patient (though i was losing it in the last few weeks but somehow managed to remain calm)....if today was mine, tomorrow would be yours....all the best everyone waiting....
> 
> My timelines are as below (gotto start the next step very soon as dont have much time for IED):
> 
> Visa Subclass - 189; ANZSCO - 233211 (Civil Engineering Professionals); ITA and Applied - 22 January 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Karen) - 09 March 2016 (request for Medicals); Medicals Cleared - 22 April 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Jamie) - 12 May 2016 (request for Form 815); Employment Verification (by Mail) - 20 May 2016; Grant: 05 August 2016; IED - 22 October 2016


Congratulations buddy. All the best for your future  Finally the patience had paid off.


----------



## aussieby2016

AbhishekKotian said:


> Congratulations buddy. All the best for your future  Finally the patience had paid off.


thanks abhishek....


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations My Friend. God Bless and Best of Luck for your future.



aussieby2016 said:


> Alhamdullilah...with the grace of almight allah, today i recieved my grant at 6:12AM IST.....
> 
> Thanks to all forum members who helped me whenever and however they could.....
> 
> Hope to help the fellow applicants in all possible ways i can.....
> 
> Patience is a great virtue....so members waiting for your grants just remain patient (though i was losing it in the last few weeks but somehow managed to remain calm)....if today was mine, tomorrow would be yours....all the best everyone waiting....
> 
> My timelines are as below (gotto start the next step very soon as dont have much time for IED):
> 
> Visa Subclass - 189; ANZSCO - 233211 (Civil Engineering Professionals); ITA and Applied - 22 January 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Karen) - 09 March 2016 (request for Medicals); Medicals Cleared - 22 April 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Jamie) - 12 May 2016 (request for Form 815); Employment Verification (by Mail) - 20 May 2016; Grant: 05 August 2016; IED - 22 October 2016


----------



## vikaschandra

aussieby2016 said:


> Alhamdullilah...with the grace of almight allah, today i recieved my grant at 6:12AM IST.....
> 
> Thanks to all forum members who helped me whenever and however they could.....
> 
> Hope to help the fellow applicants in all possible ways i can.....
> 
> Patience is a great virtue....so members waiting for your grants just remain patient (though i was losing it in the last few weeks but somehow managed to remain calm)....if today was mine, tomorrow would be yours....all the best everyone waiting....
> 
> My timelines are as below (gotto start the next step very soon as dont have much time for IED):
> 
> Visa Subclass - 189; ANZSCO - 233211 (Civil Engineering Professionals); ITA and Applied - 22 January 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Karen) - 09 March 2016 (request for Medicals); Medicals Cleared - 22 April 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Jamie) - 12 May 2016 (request for Form 815); Employment Verification (by Mail) - 20 May 2016; Grant: 05 August 2016; IED - 22 October 2016


Congratulations mate


----------



## perryH

*Hi*



erickquinto said:


> Hi. I want to ask when should I expect a case officer to contact me. I have lodged my application a month ago. Thanks.


It depends on case officer. In my case, case officer assigned after 3 days of visa lodged. Few people in this forum who lodged visa on same day got grant almost a month before i got my grant. So it depends on the case or on the CO also. Can't predict anything.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

aussieby2016 said:


> Alhamdullilah...with the grace of almight allah, today i recieved my grant at 6:12AM IST.....
> 
> Thanks to all forum members who helped me whenever and however they could.....
> 
> Hope to help the fellow applicants in all possible ways i can.....
> 
> Patience is a great virtue....so members waiting for your grants just remain patient (though i was losing it in the last few weeks but somehow managed to remain calm)....if today was mine, tomorrow would be yours....all the best everyone waiting....
> 
> My timelines are as below (gotto start the next step very soon as dont have much time for IED):
> 
> Visa Subclass - 189; ANZSCO - 233211 (Civil Engineering Professionals); ITA and Applied - 22 January 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Karen) - 09 March 2016 (request for Medicals); Medicals Cleared - 22 April 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Jamie) - 12 May 2016 (request for Form 815); Employment Verification (by Mail) - 20 May 2016; Grant: 05 August 2016; IED - 22 October 2016



congratulations !!! and what a good news brother ...you have really kept our hopes alive .....

good luck for your future brother ...journey starts now ...


----------



## anikatyayan

Another week gone....with no visa grant....tough for ppl waiting for more than 100 days...


----------



## sol79

Hi all,

Finally, I received my grant today. A shout out to all the contributors here. 
Thanks for the advice through my planning/application process. 
Thanks for the encouragement during the waiting stage. 

There are too many of you to name. You know who you are. And you're all awesome!

Here's a summary timeline. The exact dates are in my signature:

Visa lodged: 31st March 2016 (onsite)
All documents, PCCs and medicals front loaded.
IMMI Assessment Email (CO Contact): 19th April 2016 (nothing requested)
Change in circumstances submitted online: 12th July 2016 (moved back to India on completing my project assignment).
Employment verification - done for only one employer (out of 3) where I had spent 6 years. The others were 2-3 years each. I'm not sure how the verification was done. The HR team said it's confidential.
Grant: 5th August 2016.
IED: Feb 2017 (medicals were done around Feb 2016).

Here are the documents I submitted:

Degree cert (all)
Semester transcripts (self)
ACS Skill Assessment Report, Detailed references and 2 payslips from each employer (self)
Passport (all)
Birth certificate (all)
Marriage certificate
PTE score report - in addition to the scores sent to DIBP (self)
IELTS report - in addition to the scores sent to DIBP (spouse)
Forms 80 and 1221 (all)
PCCs from UK, South Africa, Sweden, USA, South Korea and India (all)
Resume (all)
Change in Circumstances and Change in Address done online (all)
Digital photograph with label (all)

I'll continue to login here and help on any topics I know. Stay strong. Your grants are on their way.

Cheers,
Sol


----------



## ozpunjabi

sol79 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally, I received my grant today. A shout out to all the contributors here.
> Thanks for the advice through my planning/application process.
> Thanks for the encouragement during the waiting stage.
> 
> There are too many of you to name. You know who you are. And you're all awesome!
> 
> Here's a summary timeline. The exact dates are in my signature:
> 
> Visa lodged: 31st March 2016 (onsite)
> All documents, PCCs and medicals front loaded.
> IMMI Assessment Email (CO Contact): 19th April 2016 (nothing requested)
> Change in circumstances submitted online: 12th July 2016 (moved back to India on completing my project assignment).
> Employment verification - done for only one employer (out of 3) where I had spent 6 years. The others were 2-3 years each. I'm not sure how the verification was done. The HR team said it's confidential.
> Grant: 5th August 2016.
> IED: Feb 2017 (medicals were done around Feb 2016).
> 
> Here are the documents I submitted:
> 
> Degree cert (all)
> Semester transcripts (self)
> ACS Skill Assessment Report, Detailed references and 2 payslips from each employer (self)
> Passport (all)
> Birth certificate (all)
> Marriage certificate
> PTE score report - in addition to the scores sent to DIBP (self)
> IELTS report - in addition to the scores sent to DIBP (spouse)
> Forms 80 and 1221 (all)
> PCCs from UK, South Africa, Sweden, USA, South Korea and India (all)
> Resume (all)
> Change in Circumstances and Change in Address done online (all)
> Digital photograph with label (all)
> 
> I'll continue to login here and help on any topics I know. Stay strong. Your grants are on their way.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sol


Hey congratulations sol79
Can u pls tell at what time u got the email as per indian time???

Sent from my S6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sol79

ozpunjabi said:


> Hey congratulations sol79
> Can u pls tell at what time u got the email as per indian time???
> 
> Sent from my S6 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate! 11:06 AM IST.


----------



## aussieby2016

Sush1 said:


> Congratulations My Friend. God Bless and Best of Luck for your future.


Thanks buddy....


----------



## vikaschandra

sol79 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally, I received my grant today. A shout out to all the contributors here.
> Thanks for the advice through my planning/application process.
> Thanks for the encouragement during the waiting stage.
> 
> There are too many of you to name. You know who you are. And you're all awesome!
> 
> Here's a summary timeline. The exact dates are in my signature:
> 
> Visa lodged: 31st March 2016 (onsite)
> All documents, PCCs and medicals front loaded.
> IMMI Assessment Email (CO Contact): 19th April 2016 (nothing requested)
> Change in circumstances submitted online: 12th July 2016 (moved back to India on completing my project assignment).
> Employment verification - done for only one employer (out of 3) where I had spent 6 years. The others were 2-3 years each. I'm not sure how the verification was done. The HR team said it's confidential.
> Grant: 5th August 2016.
> IED: Feb 2017 (medicals were done around Feb 2016).
> 
> Here are the documents I submitted:
> 
> Degree cert (all)
> Semester transcripts (self)
> ACS Skill Assessment Report, Detailed references and 2 payslips from each employer (self)
> Passport (all)
> Birth certificate (all)
> Marriage certificate
> PTE score report - in addition to the scores sent to DIBP (self)
> IELTS report - in addition to the scores sent to DIBP (spouse)
> Forms 80 and 1221 (all)
> PCCs from UK, South Africa, Sweden, USA, South Korea and India (all)
> Resume (all)
> Change in Circumstances and Change in Address done online (all)
> Digital photograph with label (all)
> 
> I'll continue to login here and help on any topics I know. Stay strong. Your grants are on their way.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sol


Congratulations mate the journey to getting PR ends here. Best wishes for your future endeavors


----------



## aussieby2016

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations mate


Thanks mate...


----------



## Alhad

Hi all,

Congratulations! It's a baby Grant!
After nearly 6 months of wait, received the grant notification emails today.
Thanks to all on this thread and on the forum.

Praying for those waiting. Hope all get it soon.

Cheers,
A


----------



## aussieby2016

abhishek.gupta said:


> congratulations !!! and what a good news brother ...you have really kept our hopes alive .....
> 
> good luck for your future brother ...journey starts now ...


Thanks abhishiek....just keep your hopes alive.....grants are just around the corner....


----------



## aussieby2016

sol79 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally, I received my grant today. A shout out to all the contributors here.
> Thanks for the advice through my planning/application process.
> Thanks for the encouragement during the waiting stage.
> 
> There are too many of you to name. You know who you are. And you're all awesome!
> 
> Here's a summary timeline. The exact dates are in my signature:
> 
> Visa lodged: 31st March 2016 (onsite)
> All documents, PCCs and medicals front loaded.
> IMMI Assessment Email (CO Contact): 19th April 2016 (nothing requested)
> Change in circumstances submitted online: 12th July 2016 (moved back to India on completing my project assignment).
> Employment verification - done for only one employer (out of 3) where I had spent 6 years. The others were 2-3 years each. I'm not sure how the verification was done. The HR team said it's confidential.
> Grant: 5th August 2016.
> IED: Feb 2017 (medicals were done around Feb 2016).
> 
> Here are the documents I submitted:
> 
> Degree cert (all)
> Semester transcripts (self)
> ACS Skill Assessment Report, Detailed references and 2 payslips from each employer (self)
> Passport (all)
> Birth certificate (all)
> Marriage certificate
> PTE score report - in addition to the scores sent to DIBP (self)
> IELTS report - in addition to the scores sent to DIBP (spouse)
> Forms 80 and 1221 (all)
> PCCs from UK, South Africa, Sweden, USA, South Korea and India (all)
> Resume (all)
> Change in Circumstances and Change in Address done online (all)
> Digital photograph with label (all)
> 
> I'll continue to login here and help on any topics I know. Stay strong. Your grants are on their way.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sol


Congrats buddy.....


----------



## aussieby2016

Alhad said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Congratulations! It's a baby Grant!
> After nearly 6 months of wait, received the grant notification emails today.
> Thanks to all on this thread and on the forum.
> 
> Praying for those waiting. Hope all get it soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> A


Congrats ...


----------



## Alhad

aussieby2016 said:


> Congrats ...


Thank you!


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations Dude.



sol79 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally, I received my grant today. A shout out to all the contributors here.
> Thanks for the advice through my planning/application process.
> Thanks for the encouragement during the waiting stage.
> 
> There are too many of you to name. You know who you are. And you're all awesome!
> 
> Here's a summary timeline. The exact dates are in my signature:
> 
> Visa lodged: 31st March 2016 (onsite)
> All documents, PCCs and medicals front loaded.
> IMMI Assessment Email (CO Contact): 19th April 2016 (nothing requested)
> Change in circumstances submitted online: 12th July 2016 (moved back to India on completing my project assignment).
> Employment verification - done for only one employer (out of 3) where I had spent 6 years. The others were 2-3 years each. I'm not sure how the verification was done. The HR team said it's confidential.
> Grant: 5th August 2016.
> IED: Feb 2017 (medicals were done around Feb 2016).
> 
> Here are the documents I submitted:
> 
> Degree cert (all)
> Semester transcripts (self)
> ACS Skill Assessment Report, Detailed references and 2 payslips from each employer (self)
> Passport (all)
> Birth certificate (all)
> Marriage certificate
> PTE score report - in addition to the scores sent to DIBP (self)
> IELTS report - in addition to the scores sent to DIBP (spouse)
> Forms 80 and 1221 (all)
> PCCs from UK, South Africa, Sweden, USA, South Korea and India (all)
> Resume (all)
> Change in Circumstances and Change in Address done online (all)
> Digital photograph with label (all)
> 
> I'll continue to login here and help on any topics I know. Stay strong. Your grants are on their way.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sol


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations and Best of Luck.



Alhad said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Congratulations! It's a baby Grant!
> After nearly 6 months of wait, received the grant notification emails today.
> Thanks to all on this thread and on the forum.
> 
> Praying for those waiting. Hope all get it soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> A


----------



## goaustralianow

sol79 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally, I received my grant today. A shout out to all the contributors here.
> Thanks for the advice through my planning/application process.
> Thanks for the encouragement during the waiting stage.
> 
> There are too many of you to name. You know who you are. And you're all awesome!
> 
> Here's a summary timeline. The exact dates are in my signature:
> 
> Visa lodged: 31st March 2016 (onsite)
> All documents, PCCs and medicals front loaded.
> IMMI Assessment Email (CO Contact): 19th April 2016 (nothing requested)
> Change in circumstances submitted online: 12th July 2016 (moved back to India on completing my project assignment).
> Employment verification - done for only one employer (out of 3) where I had spent 6 years. The others were 2-3 years each. I'm not sure how the verification was done. The HR team said it's confidential.
> Grant: 5th August 2016.
> IED: Feb 2017 (medicals were done around Feb 2016).
> 
> Here are the documents I submitted:
> 
> Degree cert (all)
> Semester transcripts (self)
> ACS Skill Assessment Report, Detailed references and 2 payslips from each employer (self)
> Passport (all)
> Birth certificate (all)
> Marriage certificate
> PTE score report - in addition to the scores sent to DIBP (self)
> IELTS report - in addition to the scores sent to DIBP (spouse)
> Forms 80 and 1221 (all)
> PCCs from UK, South Africa, Sweden, USA, South Korea and India (all)
> Resume (all)
> Change in Circumstances and Change in Address done online (all)
> Digital photograph with label (all)
> 
> I'll continue to login here and help on any topics I know. Stay strong. Your grants are on their way.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sol


Congrats on your grant buddy!


----------



## goaustralianow

Alhad said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Congratulations! It's a baby Grant!
> After nearly 6 months of wait, received the grant notification emails today.
> Thanks to all on this thread and on the forum.
> 
> Praying for those waiting. Hope all get it soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> A


Congrats Mate!


----------



## Abubakr

Im very worried about the employment verification, the one who signed the certificate for me is my direct manager, I don't know what the HR will say if they sent them the certificate as they are not cooperative at all, if they were; i would have got it from them atleast, in the best cases they would approve the joining dates and the salaries but nothing else.
And of course i cant know if they contacted them or no


----------



## vikaschandra

Alhad said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Congratulations! It's a baby Grant!
> After nearly 6 months of wait, received the grant notification emails today.
> Thanks to all on this thread and on the forum.
> 
> Praying for those waiting. Hope all get it soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> A


Congratulations Alhad. Best wishes for your future


----------



## verma.rajput

*Birth Certificate*

*Query 1*

My wife born in 1984 and has her birth certificate which shows Registration date 01 Mar, *1999*.

We have already uploaded Form 80 and 1221 and in these docs we mentioned *Indian by birth since 1984*.

So should submit this birth certificate or hold on and wait for CO to ask for it.

*Query 2*
My Birth certificate is in Punjabi and does not have my name. So, what should I do in this case.


For both Queries, its mentioned on border.gov.au that we can also submit Passport or 10th class pass certificate showing DoB, or any other Identity Card like Aadhaar or Pan, which I have already uploaded.

Please suggest.


----------



## goaustralianow

verma.rajput said:


> *Query 1*
> 
> My wife born in 1984 and has her birth certificate which shows Registration date 01 Mar, *1999*.
> 
> We have already uploaded Form 80 and 1221 and in these docs we mentioned *Indian by birth since 1984*.
> 
> So should submit this birth certificate or hold on and wait for CO to ask for it.
> 
> *Query 2*
> My Birth certificate is in Punjabi and does not have my name. So, what should I do in this case.
> 
> 
> For both Queries, its mentioned on border.gov.au that we can also submit Passport or 10th class pass certificate showing DoB, or any other Identity Card like Aadhaar or Pan, which I have already uploaded.
> 
> Please suggest.


IMHO, you don't need to do anything. Since you have already uploaded other DoB proofs like UID, PAN etc., so ideally that should suffice the requirement for DoB proofs.

This is my opinion, other can express there views as well.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

sol79 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally, I received my grant today. A shout out to all the contributors here.
> Thanks for the advice through my planning/application process.
> Thanks for the encouragement during the waiting stage.
> 
> There are too many of you to name. You know who you are. And you're all awesome!
> 
> Here's a summary timeline. The exact dates are in my signature:
> 
> Visa lodged: 31st March 2016 (onsite)
> All documents, PCCs and medicals front loaded.
> IMMI Assessment Email (CO Contact): 19th April 2016 (nothing requested)
> Change in circumstances submitted online: 12th July 2016 (moved back to India on completing my project assignment).
> Employment verification - done for only one employer (out of 3) where I had spent 6 years. The others were 2-3 years each. I'm not sure how the verification was done. The HR team said it's confidential.
> Grant: 5th August 2016.
> IED: Feb 2017 (medicals were done around Feb 2016).
> 
> Here are the documents I submitted:
> 
> Degree cert (all)
> Semester transcripts (self)
> ACS Skill Assessment Report, Detailed references and 2 payslips from each employer (self)
> Passport (all)
> Birth certificate (all)
> Marriage certificate
> PTE score report - in addition to the scores sent to DIBP (self)
> IELTS report - in addition to the scores sent to DIBP (spouse)
> Forms 80 and 1221 (all)
> PCCs from UK, South Africa, Sweden, USA, South Korea and India (all)
> Resume (all)
> Change in Circumstances and Change in Address done online (all)
> Digital photograph with label (all)
> 
> I'll continue to login here and help on any topics I know. Stay strong. Your grants are on their way.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sol


Congratulations Sol  All the best for your future. Cheers !


----------



## sol79

verma.rajput said:


> *Query 1*
> 
> My wife born in 1984 and has her birth certificate which shows Registration date 01 Mar, *1999*.
> 
> We have already uploaded Form 80 and 1221 and in these docs we mentioned *Indian by birth since 1984*.
> 
> So should submit this birth certificate or hold on and wait for CO to ask for it.
> 
> *Query 2*
> My Birth certificate is in Punjabi and does not have my name. So, what should I do in this case.
> 
> 
> For both Queries, its mentioned on border.gov.au that we can also submit Passport or 10th class pass certificate showing DoB, or any other Identity Card like Aadhaar or Pan, which I have already uploaded.
> 
> Please suggest.


Query 1 - The registration date doesn't matter. The birth date on the certificate does. It's quite common for birth certificates to be issued much later after birth, so the registration date is different.
Query 2 - You can submit a certified translation.

Yes, you can submit the educational certificates, but you might save some time if you submit a birth certificate. Each CO contact can prolong your waiting time, as the CO will return to your case after a few weeks, and not immediately on info/doc submission.

The DIBP portal has details on certified translations.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

Alhad said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Congratulations! It's a baby Grant!
> After nearly 6 months of wait, received the grant notification emails today.
> Thanks to all on this thread and on the forum.
> 
> Praying for those waiting. Hope all get it soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> A


Congratulations Alhad  All the best for your future


----------



## erickquinto

goaustralianow said:


> IMHO, you don't need to do anything. Since you have already uploaded other DoB proofs like UID, PAN etc., so ideally that should suffice the requirement for DoB proofs.
> 
> This is my opinion, other can express there views as well.


We're on the same boat. I was invited on the same date.


----------



## goaustralianow

erickquinto said:


> We're on the same boat. I was invited on the same date.


Great! What your's timeline and ANZSCO code? Also any CO contacts so far or your application status also shows "Received"?


----------



## sethisaab

Congrats Man!!

My timeline is exactly same as yours..best of luck for future endeavors 

stay connected






sol79 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally, I received my grant today. A shout out to all the contributors here.
> Thanks for the advice through my planning/application process.
> Thanks for the encouragement during the waiting stage.
> 
> There are too many of you to name. You know who you are. And you're all awesome!
> 
> Here's a summary timeline. The exact dates are in my signature:
> 
> Visa lodged: 31st March 2016 (onsite)
> All documents, PCCs and medicals front loaded.
> IMMI Assessment Email (CO Contact): 19th April 2016 (nothing requested)
> Change in circumstances submitted online: 12th July 2016 (moved back to India on completing my project assignment).
> Employment verification - done for only one employer (out of 3) where I had spent 6 years. The others were 2-3 years each. I'm not sure how the verification was done. The HR team said it's confidential.
> Grant: 5th August 2016.
> IED: Feb 2017 (medicals were done around Feb 2016).
> 
> Here are the documents I submitted:
> 
> Degree cert (all)
> Semester transcripts (self)
> ACS Skill Assessment Report, Detailed references and 2 payslips from each employer (self)
> Passport (all)
> Birth certificate (all)
> Marriage certificate
> PTE score report - in addition to the scores sent to DIBP (self)
> IELTS report - in addition to the scores sent to DIBP (spouse)
> Forms 80 and 1221 (all)
> PCCs from UK, South Africa, Sweden, USA, South Korea and India (all)
> Resume (all)
> Change in Circumstances and Change in Address done online (all)
> Digital photograph with label (all)
> 
> I'll continue to login here and help on any topics I know. Stay strong. Your grants are on their way.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sol


----------



## sheiky

Congrats Aussieby2016, sol79 and Alhad for getting the Grant. All the best for your future endeavors...


----------



## aussieby2016

sheiky said:


> Congrats Aussieby2016, sol79 and Alhad for getting the Grant. All the best for your future endeavors...


thanks sheiky...


----------



## sumM

Have done a time-pass activity, out of total ceiling of 2016-2017

Grants given till 20th July were 2302

Grants given till 5th August were 3250

Can't find an option to upload the whole file? Can anybody share the steps plz.


----------



## samsonk76

Congrats to the old timers on receiving their grants, the wait continues for the remaining ones like me, all the best to everyone!


----------



## aussieby2016

samsonk76 said:


> Congrats to the old timers on receiving their grants, the wait continues for the remaining ones like me, all the best to everyone!


Its just a matter of time


----------



## wasim.yousaf

Alhad said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Congratulations! It's a baby Grant!
> After nearly 6 months of wait, received the grant notification emails today.
> Thanks to all on this thread and on the forum.
> 
> Praying for those waiting. Hope all get it soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> A


Congratulations mate

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

sol79 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I received my grant today. A shout out to all the contributors here.
> 
> Thanks for the advice through my planning/application process.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement during the waiting stage.
> 
> 
> 
> There are too many of you to name. You know who you are. And you're all awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a summary timeline. The exact dates are in my signature:
> 
> 
> 
> Visa lodged: 31st March 2016 (onsite)
> 
> All documents, PCCs and medicals front loaded.
> 
> IMMI Assessment Email (CO Contact): 19th April 2016 (nothing requested)
> 
> Change in circumstances submitted online: 12th July 2016 (moved back to India on completing my project assignment).
> 
> Employment verification - done for only one employer (out of 3) where I had spent 6 years. The others were 2-3 years each. I'm not sure how the verification was done. The HR team said it's confidential.
> 
> Grant: 5th August 2016.
> 
> IED: Feb 2017 (medicals were done around Feb 2016).
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the documents I submitted:
> 
> 
> 
> Degree cert (all)
> 
> Semester transcripts (self)
> 
> ACS Skill Assessment Report, Detailed references and 2 payslips from each employer (self)
> 
> Passport (all)
> 
> Birth certificate (all)
> 
> Marriage certificate
> 
> PTE score report - in addition to the scores sent to DIBP (self)
> 
> IELTS report - in addition to the scores sent to DIBP (spouse)
> 
> Forms 80 and 1221 (all)
> 
> PCCs from UK, South Africa, Sweden, USA, South Korea and India (all)
> 
> Resume (all)
> 
> Change in Circumstances and Change in Address done online (all)
> 
> Digital photograph with label (all)
> 
> 
> 
> I'll continue to login here and help on any topics I know. Stay strong. Your grants are on their way.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sol




Congrats. Can you share what do you mean by digital photograph with label ? Is it needed during application ?

Congrats once again and best of luck for the rest of the journey.


----------



## coolrc_04

*Incomplete Status*

In my Immi account under “List of application”, status for “Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 148)” is “Received”, whereas status for “My Health Declarations” is Incomplete. When I go inside “My Health Declaration” it states that “This My Health Declaration form has been successfully submitted to the department.” 

Please let me know if its normal or I missed something. Thanks


----------



## aussieby2016

coolrc_04 said:


> In my Immi account under “List of application”, status for “Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 148)” is “Received”, whereas status for “My Health Declarations” is Incomplete. When I go inside “My Health Declaration” it states that “This My Health Declaration form has been successfully submitted to the department.”
> 
> Please let me know if its normal or I missed something. Thanks


Your health declaration is reviewed by DIBP before approval.....it would hopefully be cleared by Monday....


----------



## coolrc_04

aussieby2016 said:


> Your health declaration is reviewed by DIBP before approval.....it would hopefully be cleared by Monday....


Hey,

Thank you for your reply and congrats on GRANT 

I have submitted my application last week and have been this incomplete status is there since a week now. Even in my application it is stated that all health information has been provided. Do not know why my health declaration status is incomplete.


----------



## ns0314

Do we need to upload roles and responsibilities statutory declaration, the one submitted for ACS while submitting all documents to prove your employment or HR letter will work where ur designation, joining date will be mentioned. I am asking this because the person who has signed my SD has left his job and is moving out of india in Aug end.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manu2015

Hi forum members,

I got call from AHC Delhi office yesterday and visa officer verified detail about my application pertaining to my application, education and employment. 

Any idea/experience how much it may take further.

I lodged my application on 25 Feb,2016 under 261313

Thanks
Manu


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Congrats Aussieby2016,Sol79,Alhad on receiving your grants.
All the best for your future in Australia.


----------



## arjun09

Manu2015 said:


> Hi forum members,
> 
> I got call from AHC Delhi office yesterday and visa officer verified detail about my application pertaining to my application, education and employment.
> 
> Any idea/experience how much it may take further.
> 
> I lodged my application on 25 Feb,2016 under 261313
> 
> Thanks
> Manu


So u got a call from AHC. I think i am not too far from call either. I also lodged on 25th feb under 261313. First, i thought they not going to go through verification part as it's 5 months old application but i was wrong. Anyways good luck to you. By the way we can't predict when they will issue grant after verification part bcz some of getting with in days. On the other hand some people waiting from months. 

261313 Software Engineer (60 pts)
Invitation - 21 Jan 2016
Visa Lodged - 25 feb 2016
CO Contact for Form 80, PCC- 15 Mar 2016
Submitted docs - 30 Mar 2016
No Employment Verification yet
Grant - ??? Still waiting...


----------



## aussieby2016

coolrc_04 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thank you for your reply and congrats on GRANT
> 
> I have submitted my application last week and have been this incomplete status is there since a week now. Even in my application it is stated that all health information has been provided. Do not know why my health declaration status is incomplete.


Thanks....did you check the immi login page...it mentioned that some problems are there with health declaration....


----------



## aussieby2016

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Congrats Aussieby2016,Sol79,Alhad on receiving your grants.
> All the best for your future in Australia.


Thanx...


----------



## coolrc_04

Should I expect my Application status to change after CO assignment? Also, does it change for applicants getting direct grants? Thanks


----------



## shoaib786

Skill assessment fee 28th may 2016
Skill assessment positive 15th june 2016
Eoi submitted 17th june 2016
Eoi invitation 05th July 2016
Visa fee submitted 22nd July 2016

waiting for medical call?....


----------



## shoaib786

*189 visa applicant*

Skill assessment fee 28th may 2016
Skill assessment positive 15th june 2016
Eoi submitted 17th june 2016
Eoi invitation 05th July 2016
Visa fee submitted 22nd July 2016

Waiting for medical call?


----------



## austimmi2016

*Grant*

with the grace of God, I got the grant today


----------



## Telecomaster

What is GSM Adelaide means?


----------



## austimmi2016

Telecomaster said:


> What is GSM Adelaide means?


General Skilled Migration at Adelaide. 

Adelaide is the capital city of the state of South Australia


----------



## rosharma9

I am planning to have medial prior to submitting visa application. I had:

1. Created New Application and inside Health, there is "My Health Declarations"
2. I filled 9 pages form.
3. In List of Application, there are 2 applications now. One is "Points Based Skilled Migration Visa" and another "My Health Declarations".
4. There is a form for Health Examination in 3rd page of Visa Application form stating "Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?"

I need a help to to proceed.
Should I submit the Application "My Health Declarations" now or after getting the medical?
Should I reflect this prior medical examination in my Visa application?
How my visa application and medical will get linked?


----------



## rosharma9

Did you submitted it after or before going to medical examination? How to link "My health Declaration" with visa application? There is form in Visa application for Health Examination, did you fill that?



coolrc_04 said:


> In my Immi account under “List of application”, status for “Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 148)” is “Received”, whereas status for “My Health Declarations” is Incomplete. When I go inside “My Health Declaration” it states that “This My Health Declaration form has been successfully submitted to the department.”
> 
> Please let me know if its normal or I missed something. Thanks


----------



## chumashankar

How to search for eMedical hospital in India . What print outs we need to take to hospitals before filing VISA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dheeraj81

chumashankar said:


> How to search for eMedical hospital in India . What print outs we need to take to hospitals before filing VISA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can get the list from dibp site..
passport in original , passport copy, 2 photo are required... 
Make sure the check the documents required with the hospital while taking requirement


----------



## dheeraj81

dheeraj81 said:


> You can get the list from dibp site..
> passport in original , passport copy, 2 photo are required...
> Make sure the check the documents required with the hospital while taking requirement


Also, carry HAP ID application print

Check below link for details
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination


----------



## Moneyjheeta

austimmi2016 said:


> with the grace of God, I got the grant today


Congrats ....plz share youy timeline

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sarbjass

arjun09 said:


> So u got a call from AHC. I think i am not too far from call either. I also lodged on 25th feb under 261313. First, i thought they not going to go through verification part as it's 5 months old application but i was wrong. Anyways good luck to you. By the way we can't predict when they will issue grant after verification part bcz some of getting with in days. On the other hand some people waiting from months.
> 
> 261313 Software Engineer (60 pts)
> Invitation - 21 Jan 2016
> Visa Lodged - 25 feb 2016
> CO Contact for Form 80, PCC- 15 Mar 2016
> Submitted docs - 30 Mar 2016
> No Employment Verification yet
> Grant - ??? Still waiting...




I was also thinking its more than 5 months so there would not be any verification but AHC contacted to my current employer recently through email and it was replied on 2nd August. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoAussie2016

Hi Experts,

I am filling my 189 visa application, and me and my husband we do not have a birth certificate. Can you please tell us if this is mandatory?

Thank You!


----------



## sandeep3004

GoAussie2016 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am filling my 189 visa application, and me and my husband we do not have a birth certificate. Can you please tell us if this is mandatory?
> 
> Thank You!


not necessarily, your passport should suffice.


----------



## anikatyayan

GoAussie2016 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am filling my 189 visa application, and me and my husband we do not have a birth certificate. Can you please tell us if this is mandatory?
> 
> Thank You!


Please give 2-3 docs for date of birth , in case you do not have BC.

I submitted passport with DOB but CO asked for more docs..so I had to submit PAN and SSLC marksheets..


----------



## jairichi

ns0314 said:


> Do we need to upload roles and responsibilities statutory declaration, the one submitted for ACS while submitting all documents to prove your employment or HR letter will work where ur designation, joining date will be mentioned. I am asking this because the person who has signed my SD has left his job and is moving out of india in Aug end.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A letter similar to one submitted to ACS from any other colleague or employer.


----------



## ankushcool

shoaib786 said:


> Skill assessment fee 28th may 2016
> Skill assessment positive 15th june 2016
> Eoi submitted 17th june 2016
> Eoi invitation 05th July 2016
> Visa fee submitted 22nd July 2016
> 
> Waiting for medical call?


Ur points and Anszsco code??

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## ns0314

Thanks, will create new SD then.


jairichi said:


> A letter similar to one submitted to ACS from any other colleague or employer.


----------



## mrwagan09

hEY aUUSIEBY

I am in state of writing but cant understand how to start it, it would be great help if you share your cdr and guide me in writing cdr. As I am also in same code 233211


----------



## aussieby2016

mrwagan09 said:


> hEY aUUSIEBY
> 
> I am in state of writing but cant understand how to start it, it would be great help if you share your cdr and guide me in writing cdr. As I am also in same code 233211


divide your entire job experience in to three parts.....for every part start with an intro para with company name, duration position...follow it up with your roles and responsibilities....and then with specific instances when you demonstrated your knowledge and your contribution...and end up with what you learnt and how you plan to increase more knowledge in that field....
repeat it for the other two episode too....i can share my CDR with you but EA wants every CDR to be separate and if they find anything common they could give you a negative feedback...so its better to write on your own...all the best...


----------



## abhishek.gupta

*From MyImmitracker	
1 July 2015 - 31 july 2016	
All Skill Codes	*

Total cases	1252
Active	1106
Active %	88%
Granted (from active only)	880
Granted % age	80%
Avg Days to grant	80
Median days to grant	71
Maximum days to grant	395
Minimum days to Grant	3
Oldest case from Ungranted cases	7/15/2015


----------



## abhishek.gupta

This table might be helpful to see where we stand as per days
at 180 days (6months) 95% are granted. 

*Days	Grant_Frequency	Cumulative %*
10	14	2%
20	73	10%
30	62	17%
40	55	23%
50	87	33%
60	67	41%
70	72	49%
80	70	58%
90	47	63%
100	65	70%
110	41	75%
120	49	81%
130	32	84%
140	32	88%
150	22	91%
160	15	92%
170	20	95%
180	10	96%
190	6	97%
200	8	97%
210	4	98%
220	5	99%
230	4	99%
240	3	99%
250	0	99%
260	0	99%
270	0	99%
More	6	100%


----------



## abhishek.gupta

*Month wise grant %*
*All Skill Codes*

Month	Lodged	Granted	Grant % age
Jul-15	44	41	93%
Aug-15	86	85	99%
Sep-15	75	73	97%
Oct-15	86	77	90%
Nov-15	80	72	90%
Dec-15	91	82	90%
Jan-16	135	121	90%
Feb-16	140	114	81%
Mar-16	121	89	74%
Apr-16	104	74	71%
May-16	27	10	37%
Jun-16	61	24	39%
Jul-16	48	13	27%
Aug-16	3	0	0%


----------



## abhishek.gupta

*Monthwise grant %
SKILL CODE	26xxxx 
Nationality	Indian	*

Month	Lodged	Granted	Grant % age
Jul-15	15	15	100%
Aug-15	21	21	100%
Sep-15	10	9	90%
Oct-15	15	14	93%
Nov-15	10	8	80%
Dec-15	23	20	87%
Jan-16	29	25	86%
Feb-16	68	57	84%
Mar-16	42	28	67%
Apr-16	42	24	57%
May-16	13	6	46%
Jun-16	13	7	54%
Jul-16	14	6	43%
Aug-16	2	0	0%


----------



## sarbjass

abhishek.gupta said:


> *From MyImmitracker
> 1 July 2015 - 31 july 2016
> All Skill Codes*
> 
> Total cases1252
> Active1106
> Active %88%
> Granted (from active only)880
> Granted % age80%
> Avg Days to grant80
> Median days to grant71
> Maximum days to grant395
> Minimum days to Grant3
> Oldest case from Ungranted cases7/15/2015




Thats very well extracted. Most of the cases are cleared within 3 months and the other cases which left to process do not have specific timings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek.gupta

*Nationality Indian
SKILL Code 26xxxx

Use this table to see where you stand as per your number of days after lodgement *
95 % case are granted visa at 200 days. its higher when compared to others

Days	Grant_Freq.	Cumulative %
10	1	0.42%
20	15	6.69%
30	14	12.55%
40	14	18.41%
50	20	26.78%
60	34	41.00%
70	17	48.12%
80	10	52.30%
90	9	56.07%
100	12	61.09%
110	14	66.95%
120	17	74.06%
130	15	80.33%
140	7	83.26%
150	8	86.61%
160	7	89.54%
170	5	91.63%
180	5	93.72%
190	2	94.56%
200	3	95.82%
210	1	96.23%
220	2	97.07%
230	3	98.33%
240	2	99.16%
250	0	99.16%
260	0	99.16%
270	0	99.16%
More	2	100.00%


----------



## sarbjass

abhishek.gupta said:


> *Nationality Indian
> SKILL Code 26xxxx
> 
> Use this table to see where you stand as per your number of days after lodgement *
> 95 % case are granted visa at 200 days. its higher when compared to others
> 
> DaysGrant_Freq.Cumulative %
> 1010.42%
> 20156.69%
> 301412.55%
> 401418.41%
> 502026.78%
> 603441.00%
> 701748.12%
> 801052.30%
> 90956.07%
> 1001261.09%
> 1101466.95%
> 1201774.06%
> 1301580.33%
> 140783.26%
> 150886.61%
> 160789.54%
> 170591.63%
> 180593.72%
> 190294.56%
> 200395.82%
> 210196.23%
> 220297.07%
> 230398.33%
> 240299.16%
> 250099.16%
> 260099.16%
> 270099.16%
> More2100.00%




yes, skill code 263111 takes lot of time to process. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosharma9

I am planning to have medial prior to submitting visa application. I had:

1. Created New Application and inside Health, there is "My Health Declarations"
2. I filled 9 pages form.
3. In List of Application, there are 2 applications now. One is "Points Based Skilled Migration Visa" and another "My Health Declarations".
4. There is a form for Health Examination in 3rd page of Visa Application form stating "Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?"

I need a help to to proceed.
Should I submit the Application "My Health Declarations" now or after getting the medical?
Should I reflect this prior medical examination in my Visa application?
How my visa application and medical will get linked?


----------



## ForeverFriend

FirasEJ said:


> *I just got my grant guys*,,,, I am over the moon  ,,,,,, Thank you all for the support ,,, this forum is great,,,,, Hopefully all who wait for theirs get them very soon,,,, My grant came from Brisbane team.


Congrats buddy!!!


----------



## goaustralianow

sarbjass said:


> yes, skill code 263111 takes lot of time to process.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's correct. And another analysis that 263111 is most prone to job verification and technical interview calls from AHC. I read somewhere that under this code the invite is fastest to get at 60 points so some people fake there docs to align themselves to this job code and therefore this is most scrutinized job code.

Probably this could also be the reason of delay in grants for 263111. Not affirmative though


----------



## andreyx108b

abhishek.gupta said:


> *Nationality Indian
> SKILL Code 26xxxx
> 
> Use this table to see where you stand as per your number of days after lodgement *
> 95 % case are granted visa at 200 days. its higher when compared to others
> 
> Days	Grant_Freq.	Cumulative %
> 10	1	0.42%
> 20	15	6.69%
> 30	14	12.55%
> 40	14	18.41%
> 50	20	26.78%
> 60	34	41.00%
> 70	17	48.12%
> 80	10	52.30%
> 90	9	56.07%
> 100	12	61.09%
> 110	14	66.95%
> 120	17	74.06%
> 130	15	80.33%
> 140	7	83.26%
> 150	8	86.61%
> 160	7	89.54%
> 170	5	91.63%
> 180	5	93.72%
> 190	2	94.56%
> 200	3	95.82%
> 210	1	96.23%
> 220	2	97.07%
> 230	3	98.33%
> 240	2	99.16%
> 250	0	99.16%
> 260	0	99.16%
> 270	0	99.16%
> More	2	100.00%


Thats pretty amazing mate! 

Thanks so much!


----------



## sarbjass

goaustralianow said:


> That's correct. And another analysis that 263111 is most prone to job verification and technical interview calls from AHC. I read somewhere that under this code the invite is fastest to get at 60 points so some people fake there docs to align themselves to this job code and therefore this is most scrutinized job code.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably this could also be the reason of delay in grants for 263111. Not affirmative though




Even I have seen many people waiting long for the grants under this code. 

I have claimed 5 points and all docs are on official letter head then also my verification happened last week. 

Hopefully get the grant soon as I am fed up from this waiting. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwagan09

aussieby2016 said:


> divide your entire job experience in to three parts.....for every part start with an intro para with company name, duration position...follow it up with your roles and responsibilities....and then with specific instances when you demonstrated your knowledge and your contribution...and end up with what you learnt and how you plan to increase more knowledge in that field....
> repeat it for the other two episode too....i can share my CDR with you but EA wants every CDR to be separate and if they find anything common they could give you a negative feedback...so its better to write on your own...all the best...



Thank you for response. Unfortunately, I have not that much experience . So I was planning to write one episode from my university project , other from my internship and finally from my current job. I will write separate indepented cdr for myself but I want to see your pattern which i cant from net or they are very short which i cant get myself. and the important part i feel is hard that connecting those episodes to compentices chart mention on EA website. thats the reason i wanted from you.


----------



## austimmi2016

Moneyjheeta said:


> Congrats ....plz share youy timeline
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


You can see my signature.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

austimmi2016 said:


> You can see my signature.


Thanks but using mobile app..can't see

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## austimmi2016

Moneyjheeta said:


> Thanks but using mobile app..can't see
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


here you go:

Jun-3-2016 - Lodged 189 - Skill 261313 - Points: 65
Jun-12-2016 - CO requested for more docs (work experience letter, health and pcc). 
Jun-22-2016 - Submitted all the docs.
Jul-12-2016 - Made a phone call to DIBP to ask about my visa status
Jul-13-2016 - Received verification call at my work place
Jul-22-2016 - Made 2nd phone call to DIBP to ask about my visa status.
Aug-04-2016 - Made 3rd phone call to DIBP to ask about my visa status.
Aug-05-2016 - Grant (Jun 2017)


----------



## samsonk76

abhishek.gupta said:


> This table might be helpful to see where we stand as per days
> at 180 days (6months) 95% are granted.
> 
> *DaysGrant_FrequencyCumulative %*
> 10142%
> 207310%
> 306217%
> 405523%
> 508733%
> 606741%
> 707249%
> 807058%
> 904763%
> 1006570%
> 1104175%
> 1204981%
> 1303284%
> 1403288%
> 1502291%
> 1601592%
> 1702095%
> 1801096%
> 190697%
> 200897%
> 210498%
> 220599%
> 230499%
> 240399%
> 250099%
> 260099%
> 270099%
> More6100%


That's very interesting. Super analysis mate


----------



## AJAUS

sarbjass said:


> Even I have seen many people waiting long for the grants under this code.
> 
> I have claimed 5 points and all docs are on official letter head then also my verification happened last week.
> 
> Hopefully get the grant soon as I am fed up from this waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Was your job verification a call to you or your employer?



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy1108

Hi guys. Can I please get your views. I have lodged 189 visa application last week. I am considering to resign from my current job because my notice period is 3 months (assuming I'll get the grant within 3 months). Do you think it's a sensible idea? Can it create any problems in my application?


----------



## vikaschandra

Roy1108 said:


> Hi guys. Can I please get your views. I have lodged 189 visa application last week. I am considering to resign from my current job because my notice period is 3 months (assuming I'll get the grant within 3 months). Do you think it's a sensible idea? Can it create any problems in my application?


It would be great if you get the visa soon and the best would be direct grant. But I personally would Not to resign.

It has just been a week since you lodged the visa application wait and see the progress with your visa application and then take a decision. God forbid if visa decision is delayed and you do not have a job your frustration level will shoot up. 

Wait for at least this month.


----------



## Roy1108

Thanks for your views. I don't mind waiting if it turns out to be that way. May go for holidays  my question is more about the visa application procedure. I have mentioned it as my current employment. If I resign, do I need to notify DIBP?


----------



## MissionAus_2016

aussieby2016 said:


> Alhamdullilah...with the grace of almight allah, today i recieved my grant at 6:12AM IST.....
> 
> Thanks to all forum members who helped me whenever and however they could.....
> 
> Hope to help the fellow applicants in all possible ways i can.....
> 
> Patience is a great virtue....so members waiting for your grants just remain patient (though i was losing it in the last few weeks but somehow managed to remain calm)....if today was mine, tomorrow would be yours....all the best everyone waiting....
> 
> My timelines are as below (gotto start the next step very soon as dont have much time for IED):
> 
> Visa Subclass - 189; ANZSCO - 233211 (Civil Engineering Professionals); ITA and Applied - 22 January 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Karen) - 09 March 2016 (request for Medicals); Medicals Cleared - 22 April 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Jamie) - 12 May 2016 (request for Form 815); Employment Verification (by Mail) - 20 May 2016; Grant: 05 August 2016; IED - 22 October 2016




I m happy for u congratulations for your grant


----------



## Madhan_M

Hi,
Last week I received my invite and working on finalizing the documents to be uploaded (Only Local state PCC pending). I have few questions which I need experts guidance.
1. This is related to medical . How can I get the HAP ID ? will it be generated once I submit the application or CO will provide it ? One sub question on the same,
As I have not completed the medical for the below question from the application I need to select "NO" correct ??
- Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?
2. I could see lots of people are submitting payslips. Ideally how many payslips I need to submit ( I am having 9 years - ACS approved experience)

As always thanks all for guidance.


----------



## loveaussi

Roy1108 said:


> Thanks for your views. I don't mind waiting if it turns out to be that way. May go for holidays  my question is more about the visa application procedure. I have mentioned it as my current employment. If I resign, do I need to notify DIBP?


I think you have to. If you don't get it at.the end of 3 months. There is a form called change of circumstances 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

Roy1108 said:


> Hi guys. Can I please get your views. I have lodged 189 visa application last week. I am considering to resign from my current job because my notice period is 3 months (assuming I'll get the grant within 3 months). Do you think it's a sensible idea? Can it create any problems in my application?




Never resign, be there and finish off all the verification for the current company, some HR might treat the resigned employees differently, so my best bet is to resign on the day you get the Grant letter  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

MissionAus_2016 said:


> I m happy for u congratulations for your grant


Thanks...all the best for your grant too....


----------



## aussieby2016

Madhan_M said:


> Hi,
> Last week I received my invite and working on finalizing the documents to be uploaded (Only Local state PCC pending). I have few questions which I need experts guidance.
> 1. This is related to medical . How can I get the HAP ID ? will it be generated once I submit the application or CO will provide it ? One sub question on the same,
> As I have not completed the medical for the below question from the application I need to select "NO" correct ??
> - Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?
> 2. I could see lots of people are submitting payslips. Ideally how many payslips I need to submit ( I am having 9 years - ACS approved experience)
> 
> As always thanks all for guidance.


Hi madhan....
1.HAP ID can be generated only after you fill the application form and pay the visa fees....its not generated by CO....
If you have not undergone any medicals for any australian visa in the last 12 months, then the answer is no.....
2. Payslips can be combined to one pdf file and submitted.....best would be to submit all....but if they are many then payslips of first quarter and last quarter of every year.....

All the best....


----------



## aussieby2016

Roy1108 said:


> Hi guys. Can I please get your views. I have lodged 189 visa application last week. I am considering to resign from my current job because my notice period is 3 months (assuming I'll get the grant within 3 months). Do you think it's a sensible idea? Can it create any problems in my application?


If you have frontloaded all documents and health clearance has been provided, then just wait for one or two months.....CO are looking into june and july applications and granting them soon, so hopefully you should also get it soon....then on you can resign....but don't do it now....


----------



## mebond007

Hi Everyone

I am soon going to start my journey for the 189/190 PR....I am currently in US on H1b...I would like to know if there is any thread for the following:

1. Exp. of people who recently moved to Au (last 2-3 years) and how do they feel? I mean are you settled comfortably or still looking for jobs? I am into IT industry

2. Any threads to compare H1B and Au. specifically from people who have made this move ?

thanks
....


----------



## jamdarr

What is the process to get the PCC from USA? I am in Pune, India now and was in the US from 2002 to 2007.

1) The policy says that I have to submit PCC for the past 10 years. So lets say, I get the invite in September 2016. So technically, I have to submit PCC from September 2006 to August 2016. Am I right?

2) So, since I came back from USA to India in Dec 2007, I will have to get the PCC from there for the period of September 2006 to Dec 2007 ? or the entire USA period from 2002 to Dec 2007?

3) I know in India, you can get the PCC from the passport seva kendra, so that should not be a problem.

4) Also, what do they check in the US PCC? Criminal activities, credit records? anything else?

Thanks,
Rohan


----------



## abhishek.gupta

sarbjass said:


> Even I have seen many people waiting long for the grants under this code.
> 
> I have claimed 5 points and all docs are on official letter head then also my verification happened last week.
> 
> Hopefully get the grant soon as I am fed up from this waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Sarabjeet, 

How did the verification happened, i mean via email or phone ?


----------



## enjoybhatt

mebond007 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am soon going to start my journey for the 189/190 PR....I am currently in US on H1b...I would like to know if there is any thread for the following:
> 
> 1. Exp. of people who recently moved to Au (last 2-3 years) and how do they feel? I mean are you settled comfortably or still looking for jobs? I am into IT industry
> 
> 2. Any threads to compare H1B and Au. specifically from people who have made this move ?
> 
> thanks
> ....


My suggestion to you mate is dont just come here and resign to your perfect Job in USA..What you can do is come for 1 month and look for Job and see if the market is right for ya.. otherwise you might end up for long time waiting for right job and have to work in Supermarket kind of Job.. Just my view.. it is different for all trades ..


----------



## Telecomaster

Hello guys, quick question

how does the IED calculated? based on medicals or PCC?

thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

Telecomaster said:


> Hello guys, quick question
> 
> how does the IED calculated? based on medicals or PCC?
> 
> thanks


either of those. IED could be based medical or pcc whichever is earlier


----------



## erickquinto

vikaschandra said:


> either of those. IED could be based medical or pcc whichever is earlier


What's IED?


----------



## Telecomaster

erickquinto said:


> What's IED?


I believe it stands for (Initial Entry Date), which is the date you need to enter Australia before to activate the visa lane:


----------



## erickquinto

Telecomaster said:


> I believe it stands for (Initial Entry Date), which is the date you need to enter Australia before to activate the visa lane:


Okay. Thanks. Is it possible to obtain it even if some PCCs from other countries I've been in is not yet out?Right now, I am having a problem with my Shanghai PCC because the locals said that the Shanghai government suspended releasing of notarial certificate to foreigners since April.


----------



## Telecomaster

erickquinto said:


> Okay. Thanks. Is it possible to obtain it even if some PCCs from other countries I've been in is not yet out?Right now, I am having a problem with my Shanghai PCC because the locals said that the Shanghai government suspended releasing of notarial certificate to foreigners since April.



I don't know my friend, but I got the following statement from the CO message 

"If you are unable to obtain an overseas police certificate it is in your best interest to

demonstrate to us, with documentary evidence where possible, that you have made a

genuine attempt to obtain the relevant certificate(s). If the Department is satisfied that you

are unable to obtain an overseas police certificate and have made a genuine attempt to do

so then a waiver of this requirement may be granted."

As you can see, if u had trouble to get the foreign PCC, u just show them genuine effort and they'll spare u out of trouble "if they satisfied"


----------



## erickquinto

Telecomaster said:


> I don't know my friend, but I got the following statement from the CO message
> 
> "If you are unable to obtain an overseas police certificate it is in your best interest to
> 
> demonstrate to us, with documentary evidence where possible, that you have made a
> 
> genuine attempt to obtain the relevant certificate(s). If the Department is satisfied that you
> 
> are unable to obtain an overseas police certificate and have made a genuine attempt to do
> 
> so then a waiver of this requirement may be granted."
> 
> As you can see, if u had trouble to get the foreign PCC, u just show them genuine effort and they'll spare u out of trouble "if they satisfied"



Thanks. At the moment, I am waiting for a CO to be assigned. I have uploaded all the necessary docs except from PCCs but I uploaded proofs of intention to obtain.


----------



## jigar87

I have already lodged the visa and uploaded all the documents except PCC and Medical.

How can I request a letter from DIBP to "request PCC" from Hong Kong police department ? It is mandatory for HK, they need a letter from DIBP and than they send PCC directly to DIBP/Case Officer.

has anyone faced this?


----------



## loveaussi

jigar87 said:


> I have already lodged the visa and uploaded all the documents except PCC and Medical.
> 
> How can I request a letter from DIBP to "request PCC" from Hong Kong police department ? It is mandatory for HK, they need a letter from DIBP and than they send PCC directly to DIBP/Case Officer.
> 
> has anyone faced this?


Can't you show them a hard copy of the email sent by DIBP requesting the PCC?

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## loveaussi

loveaussi said:


> Can't you show them a hard copy of the email sent by DIBP requesting the PCC?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


Ah sorry then you might have to wait until a co assigned and the PCC request made

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## jigar87

loveaussi said:


> Ah sorry then you might have to wait until a co assigned and the PCC request made
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


yea that's what I was afraid of....unnecessary delay :-(


----------



## shishirj

*Any chances to get invite for 189 subclass with 60 points?*

Hello,

Age (33-39) = 25 pts
B.E. degree = 15
English language (proficient) = 10
Experience more than 5 yrs = 10

Total = 60 pts

I have submitted EOI on 7/Aug/2016 under Analyst Prog for 189 subclass and also for 190 for NSW state.

What are my chances of receiving an ITA please?

Thanks..


----------



## MissionAus_2016

shishirj said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> Age (33-39) = 25 pts
> 
> B.E. degree = 15
> 
> English language (proficient) = 10
> 
> Experience more than 5 yrs = 10
> 
> 
> 
> Total = 60 pts
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 7/Aug/2016 under Analyst Prog for 189 subclass and also for 190 for NSW state.
> 
> 
> 
> What are my chances of receiving an ITA please?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks..




Hello buddy please refer some EOI thread for the same.. This thread is more useful once you have ITA and you are going to lodge visa and waiting for grant post that.


----------



## dakshch

sarbjass said:


> Even I have seen many people waiting long for the grants under this code.
> 
> I have claimed 5 points and all docs are on official letter head then also my verification happened last week.
> 
> Hopefully get the grant soon as I am fed up from this waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




263111 and waiting for 246 days now.

No verification, no grant and no use of calling or emailing DIBP.

What to do ? 
I have ran out of patience waiting for more than 8 months now. So be patient is not the reply I am looking for.


----------



## vikaschandra

dakshch said:


> 263111 and waiting for 246 days now.
> 
> No verification, no grant and no use of calling or emailing DIBP.
> 
> What to do ?
> I have ran out of patience waiting for more than 8 months now. So be patient is not the reply I am looking for.


Dakshch many of applicants here can relate to what you must be going through but nothing can be done from our side rather than wait for the final visa decision. 

Only if an individual had an option except that call and fight with dibp or withdraw the application to end the misery they are going through but none of these options are good to go with then comes the last resort which is to hope and pray for quick positive response feom dibp

Hope this week sees the closure of your case. Best wishes.


----------



## Vinay123

dakshch said:


> 263111 and waiting for 246 days now.
> 
> No verification, no grant and no use of calling or emailing DIBP.
> 
> What to do ?
> I have ran out of patience waiting for more than 8 months now. So be patient is not the reply I am looking for.


Not sure, why there is such a long delay for this profession? Just wanted to check with you, did you work with MNC for the points which you claimed for your experience?


----------



## sudhanshu2211

What is the DIBP # where we can call for status information for 189 visa? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kawal_547

sudhanshu2211 said:


> what is the dibp # where we can call for status information for 189 visa?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


+61 7 3136 7000


----------



## samsonk76

dakshch said:


> 263111 and waiting for 246 days now.
> 
> No verification, no grant and no use of calling or emailing DIBP.
> 
> What to do ?
> I have ran out of patience waiting for more than 8 months now. So be patient is not the reply I am looking for.


I can understand how you feel having waited for 6 months myself. The wait is really difficult especially when you see others getting grants. 

At this point I'm just seeking closure to this case.


----------



## sol79

Telecomaster said:


> Hello guys, quick question
> 
> how does the IED calculated? based on medicals or PCC?
> 
> thanks


Could be either.
My IED is Feb 2017. 
My PCCs were obtained between December 2015 and March 2016.
My medicals were finalised in Feb 2016.

In any case, you need to make a trip there before the IED. Fly in for a quick holiday and make the move at your own convenience later.


----------



## vikaschandra

sol79 said:


> Could be either.
> My IED is Feb 2017.
> My PCCs were obtained between December 2015 and March 2016.
> My medicals were finalised in Feb 2016.
> 
> In any case, you need to make a trip there before the IED. Fly in for a quick holiday and make the move at your own convenience later.


Are you not an onshore applicant? How come you have IED to meet?


----------



## sol79

vikaschandra said:


> Are you not an onshore applicant? How come you have IED to meet?


I was onshore when I applied in March. I was automatically granted a bridging visa A, which allows me to stay in Australia till my case is decided.

My contract ended and I left the country for my next project assignment in July. I did not apply for a Bridging Visa B, which would have allowed me to re-enter Australia while my case was processed.

I put in a Change in Circumstances and Change of Address form online.
I was offshore when my grant came through, hence the entry condition.


----------



## razjoee

Subscribing


----------



## Shaivi

Any grant today?


----------



## dakshch

Vinay123 said:


> Not sure, why there is such a long delay for this profession? Just wanted to check with you, did you work with MNC for the points which you claimed for your experience?




No MNC. Indian company.


----------



## loveaussi

Vinay123 said:


> Not sure, why there is such a long delay for this profession? Just wanted to check with you, did you work with MNC for the points which you claimed for your experience?


Is there a difference claiming points for working for MNC? Coz I did and claimed points for the same.. does it take long time to do the verifications???

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## agokarn

Hi all 
I got CO contact today at 12:46. It's Shaun from Adelaide. 

He's requested English evidence for spouse. I have sent an email for accepting to paying VAC2. I have few questions:

1) how much time does it take from payment to grant?
2) do we get some benefits for that fees like courses etc?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loveaussi

agokarn said:


> Hi all
> I got CO contact today at 12:46. It's Shaun from Adelaide.
> 
> He's requested English evidence for spouse. I have sent an email for accepting to paying VAC2. I have few questions:
> 
> 1) how much time does it take from payment to grant?
> 2) do we get some benefits for that fees like courses etc?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have seen most people granted visa the very next day or within a week after paying for this. So not to worry....

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## sol79

loveaussi said:


> Is there a difference claiming points for working for MNC? Coz I did and claimed points for the same.. does it take long time to do the verifications???
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


No. Points are claimed based on skilled employment duration in your specified occupation. Who you worked for has nothing to do with it.

DIBP case officers have some flexibility in terms of employment verification. They can choose to verify your employment partially, fully, or not at all. They certainly have some confidential criteria for obvious reasons. Possibly a % of all applications from certain countries/companies/etc, based on past data. Analytics is a wide field and we do not know what they have. They're definitely trained to spot "red flags" or suspicious patterns.

In my case, they only verified one out of the three companies I worked for (the longest tenure).

Overseas employment verification is carried out by the local high commission. So it's fair to assume some delay based on case load and nature of inter-departmental/country work.

Some companies (or individuals) respond to verification inquiries faster than others. 

Security related verification is a different game altogether. They're dependent on ASIO, which in turn might talks to relevant depts in other countries.

In conclusion, no applicant knows the internal workings (rightly so). If your application is legit, you should have no reason to worry. Wait it out. USe the time to research Australia, locations, opportunities, upgrade your skill-set, network on local professional/personal forums, etc.


----------



## ozpunjabi

agokarn said:


> Hi all
> I got CO contact today at 12:46. It's Shaun from Adelaide.
> 
> He's requested English evidence for spouse. I have sent an email for accepting to paying VAC2. I have few questions:
> 
> 1) how much time does it take from payment to grant?
> 2) do we get some benefits for that fees like courses etc?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It depends on CO. Some get same say, some within a week but some waited for more than month.


----------



## Alhad

GoAussie2016 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am filling my 189 visa application, and me and my husband we do not have a birth certificate. Can you please tell us if this is mandatory?
> 
> Thank You!


Hi GoAussie2016,

They may ask for it. SSC school certificate (certificate, not marksheet) is accepted. Safe side, get it notarized and then upload. It will pass. No questions asked.

Cheers,
A


----------



## jairichi

jamdarr said:


> What is the process to get the PCC from USA? I am in Pune, India now and was in the US from 2002 to 2007.
> 
> 1) The policy says that I have to submit PCC for the past 10 years. So lets say, I get the invite in September 2016. So technically, I have to submit PCC from September 2006 to August 2016. Am I right?
> 
> 2) So, since I came back from USA to India in Dec 2007, I will have to get the PCC from there for the period of September 2006 to Dec 2007 ? or the entire USA period from 2002 to Dec 2007?
> 
> 3) I know in India, you can get the PCC from the passport seva kendra, so that should not be a problem.
> 
> 4) Also, what do they check in the US PCC? Criminal activities, credit records? anything else?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rohan


1 & 2. PCCs from most countries do not have a specific timeline to choose from for a search. I mean it is not going to be for a specific timeframe but against name, DOB and fingerprints.
4. Criminal activities.


----------



## jairichi

enjoybhatt said:


> My suggestion to you mate is dont just come here and resign to your perfect Job in USA..What you can do is come for 1 month and look for Job and see if the market is right for ya.. otherwise you might end up for long time waiting for right job and have to work in Supermarket kind of Job.. Just my view.. it is different for all trades ..


With no work visa or PR visa it is very rare to find a job in Australia. To be more specific, no recruiter will contact him or employer shortlist him unless he has some unique skills that are hard to find in Australia. I believe either he has not got an employer willing to file for GC in US or is not happy with the long wait (10 years plus) to get a GC in EB2 and EB3 category.


----------



## rosharma9

Can we pay the visa application fee through Bank Draft? Through VFS Global?


----------



## Shaivi

No news of grant today.
Hi we have applied for 190 also earlier but as our eoi got selected for 189 we didnt responded to that of 190 we have got one query mail also for that 190 ..will it affect our 189 for which we are waiting for grant???


----------



## jairichi

rosharma9 said:


> Can we pay the visa application fee through Bank Draft? Through VFS Global?


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Fees/how-to-pay-for-an-application


----------



## sol79

rosharma9 said:


> Can we pay the visa application fee through Bank Draft? Through VFS Global?


I don;t think VFS Global provides 189 visa services.
You could get a forex card from ICICI (or most major banks) and use that.
Check this thread.


----------



## verma.rajput

Seems a lazy Monday morning. No Grants reported here and in immitracker today.


----------



## Jaysingapore

One Grant received today by Jon and updated on the other Visa lodging thread. He's under 522512, Mechanical Engineer. Visa application lodged on 21 Jul. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patde

Joining the fun...

Timeline:

Visa: 189
Occupation: Mech. Engineer (233512)
30/04/2016: IELTS (Outcome: proficient)
14/06/2016: EA FT + RSA (Outcome: positive, 6 yrs relevant employment)
29/06/2016: EOI (65 Points)
06/07/2016: Invitation to apply
01/08/2016: Medicals
06/08/2016: Visa application


----------



## Meissam

agokarn said:


> Hi all
> I got CO contact today at 12:46. It's Shaun from Adelaide.
> 
> He's requested English evidence for spouse. I have sent an email for accepting to paying VAC2. I have few questions:
> 
> 1) how much time does it take from payment to grant?
> 2) do we get some benefits for that fees like courses etc?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no specific time frame and all depends on CO, I have seen fellow applicants who got the next day after payment and also some who waited for 1 month, but you should receive the invoice from CO to pay VAC2 first. However requesting for spouse evidence is the last step and is an indication that your visa has been processed successfully and grant is ready.
Got a question for you, while filling your visa application via immiaccount, there was a question that whether your spouse is able to demonstrate functional level of English so that you have been asked to provide such documents. What was your answer to that? Yes or No?


----------



## agokarn

Meissam said:


> There is no specific time frame and all depends on CO, I have seen fellow applicants who got the next day after payment and also some who waited for 1 month, but you should receive the invoice from CO to pay VAC2 first. However requesting for spouse evidence is the last step and is an indication that your visa has been processed successfully and grant is ready.
> Got a question for you, while filling your visa application via immiaccount, there was a question that whether your spouse is able to demonstrate functional level of English so that you have been asked to provide such documents. What was your answer to that? Yes or No?




Thanks. 
My wife has completed 2yrs of graduation but dropped out in the final year. I thought 3 years secondary would be year 12,22,FY, SY hence opted yes. Their definition of secondary is not clear hence I marked yes based on my interpretation. 

Am happy to pay the VAC2 fees as it entitles her to take the navitas English course which will boost her confidence 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meissam

agokarn said:


> Thanks.
> My wife has completed 2yrs of graduation but dropped out in the final year. I thought 3 years secondary would be year 12,22,FY, SY hence opted yes. Their definition of secondary is not clear hence I marked yes based on my interpretation.
> 
> Am happy to pay the VAC2 fees as it entitles her to take the navitas English course which will boost her confidence
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Paying VAC2 amount for 510 hrs native English course is well worth. My best wishes in your future endeavors buddy. 

By the way, you might have come across this website by now but if not, it will answer your 2nd inquiry in previous post.

https://www.education.gov.au/adult-migrant-english-program-0


----------



## PunjabiAussie

PunjabiAussie said:


> Dear expats, seniors and immigration gurus
> 
> Background:
> I have joined one company say X in 2008 and left in 2009. Now in march of 2009 another company Y acquired X. As a result my half payslips are on X's letterhead while the other half on Y's letterhead. i don't have form 16 for 2008-2009 buy have 26AS downloaded from traces which has name of X on it. My ACS letter does not have mention of X neither did i submitted as relieving letter containing roles and responsibilities are on Y's letterhead
> 
> Now the query part : *what can i show for income tax ?*
> 
> 1.i have only 3-4 payslips of Y to show but that's after march 2009. what can i show for 2008-2009 ?
> 2. shall i ask company hr to provide on Y's letter head some information which will show that income tax(TDS) deducted by X which was later acquired by Y. and with it 26 AS form can be submitted.
> if this is the correct approach, *please help with content of letterhead* as company does not have a standard format for it but are willing to help.


Please help


----------



## jairichi

PunjabiAussie said:


> Please help


If you cannot demonstrate that you have worked for X then better not to claim points for that employment.


----------



## agokarn

PunjabiAussie said:


> Please help




If Y in your experience letters state that you were initially an employee of X which was acquired by Y on so and so ....

I don't think that'll be an issue if u can prove it. For me I had part experience in India company and remaining part in Australia company. I gave only one document in the manner stated above and it worked. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tin1791

*Aug2016 Visa Lodging Gang*

Hello All members

We have reached the final stage of front loading our Visa application (189) and planning to submit in coming days, on receipt of final PCC.

Timeline:
Visa: 189
Occupation: Elec Engr (233311 )
01/04/2016: IELTS (Outcome: Superior)
22/06/2016: EA MSA +ve CDR route (No workex)
18/07/2016: EOI (65 Points, 30- Age, 15- Undergrad, 20 - IELTS Superior 8 Band score)
20/07/2016: Invitation to apply
08/08/2016: Medicals completed
XX/08/2016: Visa application Lodged (Including PCC India UK & SA, form 80, form 1221
XX/08/2016:All documents Uploaded
XX/08/2016: Grant


----------



## gaurav.career

What if i get 0 points for work experience but score 60 points overll.Am i still eligible to apply for EOI?


----------



## tin1791

gaurav.career said:


> What if i get 0 points for work experience but score 60 points overll.Am i still eligible to apply for EOI?


Yes of course 
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-


----------



## jairichi

gaurav.career said:


> What if i get 0 points for work experience but score 60 points overll.Am i still eligible to apply for EOI?


For occupation you need a positive skills assessment. Even if you score 0 points it does not matter.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Hi all
I have renewed my passport and updated details thru immiaccount. How i will come to know that CO has updated my passport details. Some kind of acknowledgement or email? 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## web83

84 days since lodgement
anzsco 263111
didnt hear a single word from CO.
Pcc, medical.. front loaded 😐

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## karthiksuresh

Hi, I am planning to apply for visa 189 to work in Australia. 
I am 25 and working as java developer. What s the scope thr, I planning to get a PR and search a job thr since it involves risk as I am resigning my current job here. Need some guidance 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

Moneyjheeta said:


> Hi all
> I have renewed my passport and updated details thru immiaccount. How i will come to know that CO has updated my passport details. Some kind of acknowledgement or email?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Check VEVO.


----------



## hari_it_ram

karthiksuresh said:


> Hi, I am planning to apply for visa 189 to work in Australia.
> I am 25 and working as java developer. What s the scope thr, I planning to get a PR and search a job thr since it involves risk as I am resigning my current job here. Need some guidance
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




This is a busy thread that talks about visa lodge, please google about the scope of PR instead of asking here as you might not get enough response. Here most discussed reasons are what to do and how to do for PR not why to do  don't resign before the grant or until you have sign of a grant. No one can assure you PR until it's done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karthiksuresh

jairichi said:


> Check VEVO.


Vevo??? 


hari_it_ram said:


> This is a busy thread that talks about visa lodge, please google about the scope of PR instead of asking here as you might not get enough response. Here most discussed reasons are what to do and how to do for PR not why to do  don't resign before the grant or until you have sign of a grant. No one can assure you PR until it's done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

karthiksuresh said:


> Vevo???
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)
If they have updated your details you can see here, provided you have already received grant.


----------



## sol79

jairichi said:


> Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)
> If they have updated your details you can see here, provided you have already received grant.


If you haven't received our grant, you cannot check.
It's up to the CO to acknowledge it. Most of them just process it.
It's perfectly normal to not receive an acknowledgement for changes. I didn't. Yet my grant reflected the changes.


----------



## goaustralianow

web83 said:


> 84 days since lodgement
> anzsco 263111
> didnt hear a single word from CO.
> Pcc, medical.. front loaded ��
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Buddy, I have lodged under the same ANZSCO about 30 days back. My application still shows status as "Received". Though I am sure a CO has been assigned because as per the data from DIBP website, CO has been allocated to all the applications lodged before 15 July 2016

What is the status of your application? Received or under process? Or did you receive an immi commencement email?


----------



## web83

received 😡

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## web83

goaustralianow said:


> Buddy, I have lodged under the same ANZSCO about 30 days back. My application still shows status as "Received". Though I am sure a CO has been assigned because as per the data from DIBP website, CO has been allocated to all the applications lodged before 15 July 2016
> 
> What is the status of your application? Received or under process? Or did you receive an immi commencement email?


no immi commencement mail ..nothing at all.dont know whats happening

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## rosharma9

I got invitation on August 3rd. I am planning to lodge visa application by Sept first week. However, I have to travel to Cambodia on 18th Sept. I have prepared medical examination and PCC already. 
Does it matter if I leave the country after lodging the visa application?


----------



## farjaf

rosharma9 said:


> I got invitation on August 3rd. I am planning to lodge visa application by Sept first week. However, I have to travel to Cambodia on 18th Sept. I have prepared medical examination and PCC already.
> Does it matter if I leave the country after lodging the visa application?


As long as you have a valid visa, it shouldn't be a problem otherwise you can apply Bridging Visa B


----------



## ajaysingh

*Medical*

Hi,

Could anyone please let me know the process of getting the medicals done in delhi/NCR region once i have generated the HAP id before lodging the application.

Also, is it mandatory to enter the spouse education and employment details and provide the related documents even if i am not claiming points for those !

Also, is there any whatsapp group for people lodging the 189 visa this year under 261313 !!

Regards,
Ajay


----------



## Moneyjheeta

jairichi said:


> Check VEVO.


HI THANKS FOR REPLY.
I have not received grant yet, so how can i check if details are update.
still i checked on vevo.
With new passport it said..you currently dont have australian visa.
with old passport it said..you have entered wrong detail.

So possibly details are updated.
Should i update now new PCC( requested by CO to redo pcc)?


----------



## baburaj07

Hello everyone! Happy to be part of 2016 gang! All the best for all those got invitation so far!

I got invitation for 189 visa on 20th July.started preparing documents to lodge the visa hopefully by 16aug. I am married and have a daughter(3 yrs old-do not have passport right now).But planning to prepare application only for myself due to financial constraints. Once I get a job and settled,I will process the visa for my family and call them probably in next 12 or 18 months.

Please let me know..
A)Whether all three of us should go through medicals and police clearance for my process?
B)is it an issue right now for not having passport for my daughter to process my application
C)whether there will be problem in future in not processing the visa application for my family right now.
D)and finally..in the form 80(PART Q-associated people)..I have included the names of my wife and daughter..but what should I write in "Migrating with you" column?

Thanks and warm regards,
Baburaj
India


----------



## jitin81

web83 said:


> no immi commencement mail ..nothing at all.dont know whats happening
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


It's been 75 days since visa lodge for me and my status is also received. No mail received till now except for acknowledgement of visa application. 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## coolrc_04

Hey,

I have some general questions regarding application status and grants. 

1) Does the application status in Immi account change when CO starts working on an application? Do we receive an email when this happen? Is there a status change for those who receive direct grants?

2) At what time does DIBP issue grants? Is it just during regular (Australian) working hours?

Thanks


----------



## tin1791

Hi Ajay
You can start the e-medical (my Health declarations) prior to visa lodging, while you are still filling in your ImmiAccount page.


Steps >>

1) login to immiaccount.

2) Click new Application

3) Select "Health "

4) start Health Declaration (9 pages)

this needs to be done before you file your visa application and the reference number needs to be entered in your application.

hope this makes sense.





ajaysingh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone please let me know the process of getting the medicals done in delhi/NCR region once i have generated the HAP id before lodging the application.
> 
> Also, is it mandatory to enter the spouse education and employment details and provide the related documents even if i am not claiming points for those !
> 
> Also, is there any whatsapp group for people lodging the 189 visa this year under 261313 !!
> 
> Regards,
> Ajay


----------



## rosharma9

What do you mean by valid visa. I will have visa from the Embassy. And, what do you mean by "otherwise"? 



farjaf said:


> As long as you have a valid visa, it shouldn't be a problem otherwise you can apply Bridging Visa B


----------



## goaustralianow

jitin81 said:


> It's been 75 days since visa lodge for me and my status is also received. No mail received till now except for acknowledgement of visa application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Is your ANZSCO also 263111?


----------



## ajaysingh

tin1791 said:


> Hi Ajay
> You can start the e-medical (my Health declarations) prior to visa lodging, while you are still filling in your ImmiAccount page.
> 
> 
> Steps >>
> 
> 1) login to immiaccount.
> 
> 2) Click new Application
> 
> 3) Select "Health "
> 
> 4) start Health Declaration (9 pages)
> 
> this needs to be done before you file your visa application and the reference number needs to be entered in your application.
> 
> hope this makes sense.


Thanks for the quick reply, Buddy.

I have done those steps already and generated the reference letter where HAP ID is mentioned.

I want to know the next steps like where to book the appointment etc.

One more thing, the actual medicals needs to be done before i submit the visa application or i can submit the visa application now with "NO" as answer to the medical related question and then upload the medicals reports and PCC later !!

Also, if you could answer to my second question related with spouse details !!


----------



## ozairalikhan

Dear Experts I need an advice I have to pay 6300 AUD for my visa application but my credit card limit is not that much is there any other option of payment available for Payment from Pakistan?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## web83

ozairalikhan said:


> Dear Experts I need an advice I have to pay 6300 AUD for my visa application but my credit card limit is not that much is there any other option of payment available for Payment from Pakistan?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


no option bro.i asked so many banks.find some one with a corporate credit card.pay him cash and he will do the transaction for u.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## web83

i asked an immigration consultant.he charged me 50k for performing the transaction.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

farjaf said:


> As long as you have a valid visa, it shouldn't be a problem otherwise you can apply Bridging Visa B


Why a bridging visa is required?


----------



## jairichi

rosharma9 said:


> I got invitation on August 3rd. I am planning to lodge visa application by Sept first week. However, I have to travel to Cambodia on 18th Sept. I have prepared medical examination and PCC already.
> Does it matter if I leave the country after lodging the visa application?


You need to update DIBP of your change in circumstances using relevant forms.


----------



## jairichi

web83 said:


> i asked an immigration consultant.he charged me 50k for performing the transaction.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


You could have asked me and I would have charged less


----------



## jairichi

ajaysingh said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, Buddy.
> 
> I have done those steps already and generated the reference letter where HAP ID is mentioned.
> 
> I want to know the next steps like where to book the appointment etc.
> 
> One more thing, the actual medicals needs to be done before i submit the visa application or i can submit the visa application now with "NO" as answer to the medical related question and then upload the medicals reports and PCC later !!
> 
> Also, if you could answer to my second question related with spouse details !!


https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/india
Medicals can be done anytime. You will not get a medical report. The panel physician will upload it in emedicals system. You can upload PCC once you lodge your visa application


----------



## jairichi

ajaysingh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone please let me know the process of getting the medicals done in delhi/NCR region once i have generated the HAP id before lodging the application.
> 
> Also, is it mandatory to enter the spouse education and employment details and provide the related documents even if i am not claiming points for those !
> 
> Also, is there any whatsapp group for people lodging the 189 visa this year under 261313 !!
> 
> Regards,
> Ajay


https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/india
Yes, you have to mention spouse education and employment details. Hiding of facts is an offense.


----------



## web83

jairichi said:


> You could have asked me and I would have charged less


lol didnt know that before..my bad.😀

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Telecomaster

Guys, 
I filled a wrong date (starting date of military service) :boom: in the visa application (form 1393)
what is the form that is used to correct the false data?

thanks


----------



## jairichi

Moneyjheeta said:


> HI THANKS FOR REPLY.
> I have not received grant yet, so how can i check if details are update.
> still i checked on vevo.
> With new passport it said..you currently dont have australian visa.
> with old passport it said..you have entered wrong detail.
> 
> So possibly details are updated.
> Should i update now new PCC( requested by CO to redo pcc)?


Looks like that.
Yes, do upload new PCC


----------



## jairichi

Telecomaster said:


> Guys,
> I filled a wrong date (starting date of military service) :boom: in the visa application (form 1393)
> what is the form that is used to correct the false data?
> 
> thanks


Form 1023.


----------



## jairichi

coolrc_04 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have some general questions regarding application status and grants.
> 
> 1) Does the application status in Immi account change when CO starts working on an application? Do we receive an email when this happen? Is there a status change for those who receive direct grants?
> 
> 2) At what time does DIBP issue grants? Is it just during regular (Australian) working hours?
> 
> Thanks


1. Not in majority of cases.
2. Australian working hours.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

jairichi said:


> Looks like that.
> Yes, do upload new PCC


Ok. Already uploaded. VEVO was not showing same details for my wife as for me. So i just uploaded pcc and replied on gsm email about passport and pcc.
Its showing in immiaccount update us window that i have update requested passport for me and wife on 6 aug 16. So i think next is COs call.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

Moneyjheeta said:


> Ok. Already uploaded. VEVO was not showing same details for my wife as for me. So i just uploaded pcc and replied on gsm email about passport and pcc.
> Its showing in immiaccount update us window that i have update requested passport for me and wife on 6 aug 16. So i think next is COs call.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Yes, you guys are fine.


----------



## coolrc_04

*Please!*

Thanks Jairichi


----------



## aussieby2016

ajaysingh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone please let me know the process of getting the medicals done in delhi/NCR region once i have generated the HAP id before lodging the application.
> 
> Also, is it mandatory to enter the spouse education and employment details and provide the related documents even if i am not claiming points for those !
> 
> Also, is there any whatsapp group for people lodging the 189 visa this year under 261313 !!
> 
> Regards,
> Ajay


hi Ajay,

once you have generated the HAP ID, talk to the nearest registered hospital in DIBP's website, and confirm your helth checkup on your suitable day....

on the day of the test, take the printout of the HAP ID form, passport and 2 photographs and go to the hospital for health check up.....rest will be done by the hospital and DIBP.......all the best......


----------



## aussieby2016

baburaj07 said:


> Hello everyone! Happy to be part of 2016 gang! All the best for all those got invitation so far!
> 
> I got invitation for 189 visa on 20th July.started preparing documents to lodge the visa hopefully by 16aug. I am married and have a daughter(3 yrs old-do not have passport right now).But planning to prepare application only for myself due to financial constraints. Once I get a job and settled,I will process the visa for my family and call them probably in next 12 or 18 months.
> 
> Please let me know..
> A)Whether all three of us should go through medicals and police clearance for my process?
> B)is it an issue right now for not having passport for my daughter to process my application
> C)whether there will be problem in future in not processing the visa application for my family right now.
> D)and finally..in the form 80(PART Q-associated people)..I have included the names of my wife and daughter..but what should I write in "Migrating with you" column?
> 
> Thanks and warm regards,
> Baburaj
> India


hi baburaj,
A) for medicals and PCC you need a passport, hence get your daughter's passport as soon as possible to avoid any delays....
B)indeed it is, as CO will not process your case til he finds all documents, and believe me for immigration purposes passport is the first thing required....
C)indeed it will, right now you can easily process the application for your entire family, later on the process get costly and time consuming too...
D) obviously yes, since you intend to apply with your entire family....

All the best....


----------



## aussieby2016

coolrc_04 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have some general questions regarding application status and grants.
> 
> 1) Does the application status in Immi account change when CO starts working on an application? Do we receive an email when this happen? Is there a status change for those who receive direct grants?
> 
> 2) At what time does DIBP issue grants? Is it just during regular (Australian) working hours?
> 
> Thanks


Hi coolrc,
1) No till the time CO does not ask for any information, the status remains as 'Application Received'...it might be possible that CO might be working on your case, yet your status might show as 'Application Received'....some people do get an email stating commencement of application review without any documents requisition...but not all get this mail....those receiving direct grants get their status changed from 'Application received' to 'Finalized'.....

2) Grants are usually issued within Australian working hours which is generally 3:30AM IST to 11:30PM IST....

All the best.....


----------



## aussieby2016

ajaysingh said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, Buddy.
> 
> I have done those steps already and generated the reference letter where HAP ID is mentioned.
> 
> I want to know the next steps like where to book the appointment etc.
> 
> One more thing, the actual medicals needs to be done before i submit the visa application or i can submit the visa application now with "NO" as answer to the medical related question and then upload the medicals reports and PCC later !!
> 
> Also, if you could answer to my second question related with spouse details !!


Hi Ajay,

Either of the two can be done....you can either go for medicals, clear them then submit your application....else submit your application and let the medicals go at their own pace.....


----------



## coolrc_04

Thanks a lot 



aussieby2016 said:


> Hi coolrc,
> 1) No till the time CO does not ask for any information, the status remains as 'Application Received'...it might be possible that CO might be working on your case, yet your status might show as 'Application Received'....some people do get an email stating commencement of application review without any documents requisition...but not all get this mail....those receiving direct grants get their status changed from 'Application received' to 'Finalized'.....
> 
> 2) Grants are usually issued within Australian working hours which is generally 3:30AM IST to 11:30PM IST....
> 
> All the best.....


----------



## web83

how long does it take for a grant after job verification?any idea any one 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ciitbilal

Subscribing.

My progress in timeline.


----------



## YB2012

Hello Friends, I received a call from my HR Manager at my current place of employment regarding a verification email from a consultant. He also received a call as per his claims, has anyone of ull come across email verification contents by DIBP. Do they disclose in the email about the applicants intention to migrate to australia? In case the HR has been told the purpose of the verification, there are high chances of employee harassment in coming days. Does DIBP show concern in this regard if they disclose the purpose of verification?. Its difficult to take HR in confidence by saying that " I have intentions of leaving the company after getting my grant and leave for Australia". I got my reporting manager to give me a letter addressed "To whom it may concern" with my R&R. Now the DIBP asked the HR Manager if the reporting manager is an authorised signatory, I am sure HR must have told " No way" and we both are in a soup.... Dont know what happens to my application now.. PIC4020 looks like!!! and a mouthful from our HR


----------



## favour28

Checking into this thread.
Invited on 3rd August.Visa lodged and all docs frontloaded.
Praying for a direct grant in record time


----------



## destinationonshore

I was in USA for 6 years (2009-2015) and came back for vacation thrice to my home country. But In FORM 80 International Travel details I only listed one entry* [ August 2009-May 2015] STUDY IN USA *Other than that I havent travelled anywhere. 

I have already submitted FORM 80 couple of months ago. Should I go back and mention vacation travel back and forth to USA and if so, how?


----------



## Gullu_butt

Can somebody please help me regarding my agent that he didn't submit any document after the visa lodge untill the contact from CO. After the email from CO he has submitted all the visa documents to CO via email instead of uploading them on immi account and telling me that it is a routine procedure which they always follow. is it normal ? ... I came to know this after I import my file in the immiaccount. Is this normal or should I force him to upload everything via immiaccount ?


----------



## jairichi

destinationonshore said:


> I was in USA for 6 years (2009-2015) and came back for vacation thrice to my home country. But In FORM 80 International Travel details I only listed one entry* [ August 2009-May 2015] STUDY IN USA *Other than that I havent travelled anywhere.
> 
> I have already submitted FORM 80 couple of months ago. Should I go back and mention vacation travel back and forth to USA and if so, how?


Yes, you have to. Use form 1023.


----------



## jairichi

Gullu_butt said:


> Can somebody please help me regarding my agent that he didn't submit any document after the visa lodge untill the contact from CO. After the email from CO he has submitted all the visa documents to CO via email instead of uploading them on immi account and telling me that it is a routine procedure which they always follow. is it normal ? ... I came to know this after I import my file in the immiaccount. Is this normal or should I force him to upload everything via immiaccount ?


Your agent is incompetent. His modus operandi is wrong.


----------



## jairichi

web83 said:


> how long does it take for a grant after job verification?any idea any one
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


No one will know the answer to your question as the duration varies.


----------



## wasim.yousaf

Gullu_butt said:


> Can somebody please help me regarding my agent that he didn't submit any document after the visa lodge untill the contact from CO. After the email from CO he has submitted all the visa documents to CO via email instead of uploading them on immi account and telling me that it is a routine procedure which they always follow. is it normal ? ... I came to know this after I import my file in the immiaccount. Is this normal or should I force him to upload everything via immiaccount ?



who is your agent?
this is absolutely wrong way of submitting doc.


----------



## verma.rajput

Good Day All,

Can someone please share a link where I can see till which Date CO has picked up Lodged applications. Couldn't search it on border.gov.au.

EDITED:
Got it http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications 

However, it doesn't seem to be up-to-date as the date shown here is 15 July 2016, while on ImmiTracker, there is one application(263312) lodged on *22/07/2016*, which has been *Granted* on 01/08/2016

Thanks,


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Allocation date means till 15 july aa have been allocated CO. But after that date also CO works randomly till they reach full lot to give another next date.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## wasim.yousaf

Gullu_butt said:


> Can somebody please help me regarding my agent that he didn't submit any document after the visa lodge untill the contact from CO. After the email from CO he has submitted all the visa documents to CO via email instead of uploading them on immi account and telling me that it is a routine procedure which they always follow. is it normal ? ... I came to know this after I import my file in the immiaccount. Is this normal or should I force him to upload everything via immiaccount ?


i think your agent is also gullu butt
:confused2:


----------



## loveaussi

ozairalikhan said:


> Dear Experts I need an advice I have to pay 6300 AUD for my visa application but my credit card limit is not that much is there any other option of payment available for Payment from Pakistan?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Check with your bank whether they can enhance your credit limit only for this transaction. Or if you have cash in hand check whether you can deposit it to credit card and then make the payment.. All the best!

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## rosharma9

I am lodging visa application on 1st week of September. However, I have to leave my country for a week on 2nd week of September. Can I leave the country and file form 80 later when I get back?


----------



## andreyx108b

rosharma9 said:


> I am lodging visa application on 1st week of September. However, I have to leave my country for a week on 2nd week of September. Can I leave the country and file form 80 later when I get back?




It might get requested by this time, if not - then why not? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosharma9

So, what would be my options if I submit form 80 immediately after lodging visa before going abroad.



andreyx108b said:


> It might get requested by this time, if not - then why not?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

rosharma9 said:


> So, what would be my options if I submit form 80 immediately after lodging visa before going abroad.




I would either: 

update CO after - vis update us after travel

update form - 80 after travel

I think if you know the exact dates of travel - you can put in form 80 at the time of lodgment with known future dates. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## verma.rajput

Few important points from Allocation, are underlined:

*Achieving a faster visa decision*
Most ‘complete’ applications are finalised within three months of lodgement. Incomplete applications are less likely to be finalised within three months of lodgement because additional documentation might be required before the application can be finalised.

A ‘complete application’ has all required documentation, including Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment (556KB PDF), Form 1221 - Additional personal particulars (292KB PDF) information and police clearance certificates, uploaded to ImmiAccount and health examinations undertaken before the application is allocated for assessment.

_{AV}:So make sure FORM 80 and 1221 are uploaded with all other documents beforehand. Don't wait for CO to ask. _

Refer to the document checklist for your visa subclass for details of required information. Attach documents to your application or update your application details using ImmiAccount.
If you cannot attach documents using ImmiAccount then you can provide additional documentation by emailing scanned documents directly to the processing team once your application is allocated.

If your application cannot be finalised immediately you will receive advice that your application has been allocated to a processing team.
_{AV}:This means that and email is sent if someone from CO team can't look into it immediately._ 

This will occur within two weeks of your allocation date and provide an email address for contact with the processing team. Any questions you have about your application should then be directed to that email address.


_{AV}:Kind of disclaimer for DIBP  ._ 
*Individual visa application processing times are dependent on a number of factors.*

Thanks,
Aman


----------



## Shaivi

web83 said:


> how long does it take for a grant after job verification?any idea any one
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


My husband has got job verificTion cll at current emp on 22/6/2016 no news till now after that


----------



## iaooi1

karthiksuresh said:


> Hi, I am planning to apply for visa 189 to work in Australia.
> I am 25 and working as java developer. What s the scope thr, I planning to get a PR and search a job thr since it involves risk as I am resigning my current job here. Need some guidance


Firstly, you will need to have your skills Assessment done before proceeding further.

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

Next, which ANZSCO suits you best? I believe you can go under 261313 - Software Engineer or 261312 - Developer Programmer.
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf

Regards


----------



## jairichi

iaooi1 said:


> Firstly, you will need to have your skills Assessment done before proceeding further.
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
> 
> Next, which ANZSCO suits you best? I believe you can go under 261313 - Software Engineer or 261312 - Developer Programmer.
> https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf
> 
> Regards


I think it has to be in reverse order.


----------



## ajaysingh

*PCC for child*

Hi,

Is PCC for child with age less than 4 years required for visa application or not !

Also, form 80 and form 1221 has to first notrized and then uploaded or no attestation is required !

Regards,
Ajay


----------



## jairichi

ajaysingh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is PCC for child with age less than 4 years required for visa application or not !
> 
> Also, form 80 and form 1221 has to first notrized and then uploaded or no attestation is required !
> 
> Regards,
> Ajay


1.Not required.
2. No attestation required.


----------



## Shaivi

verma.rajput said:


> Few important points from Allocation, are underlined:
> 
> *Achieving a faster visa decision*
> Most ‘complete’ applications are finalised within three months of lodgement. Incomplete applications are less likely to be finalised within three months of lodgement because additional documentation might be required before the application can be finalised.
> 
> A ‘complete application’ has all required documentation, including Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment (556KB PDF), Form 1221 - Additional personal particulars (292KB PDF) information and police clearance certificates, uploaded to ImmiAccount and health examinations undertaken before the application is allocated for assessment.
> 
> _{AV}:So make sure FORM 80 and 1221 are uploaded with all other documents beforehand. Don't wait for CO to ask. _
> 
> Refer to the document checklist for your visa subclass for details of required information. Attach documents to your application or update your application details using ImmiAccount.
> If you cannot attach documents using ImmiAccount then you can provide additional documentation by emailing scanned documents directly to the processing team once your application is allocated.
> 
> If your application cannot be finalised immediately you will receive advice that your application has been allocated to a processing team.
> _{AV}:This means that and email is sent if someone from CO team can't look into it immediately._
> 
> This will occur within two weeks of your allocation date and provide an email address for contact with the processing team. Any questions you have about your application should then be directed to that email address.
> 
> 
> _{AV}:Kind of disclaimer for DIBP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ._
> *Individual visa application processing times are dependent on a number of factors.*
> 
> Thanks,
> Aman


We have frontloded all documents along with form 80 and 1221 also uploaded pcc and medical aftr a week of visa lodge all our documents are clear claimed points for experience and so uploaded all the proof of that on compani's letterhead
No co contact 
Havent got any kind of mail
Havent got the nail that our file is provided to assesment team
Eoi file date :22/2/16
Eoi selected: 22/2/16 same day
Visa lodge :18/4/2016
Pcc:5/4/2016
Medical :25/4/2016
Emp verification :22/6/2016
Status:application recieved
So this all above has not happened to this why not get within 90 days though each and every documents are clear
All i say is this is All the beliefes and gestures that we do to keep ourselves calm otherwise what could be the actula reson that only DIBP and God knows .i guess the only thing we are lacking is luck.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

YB2012 said:


> Hello Friends, I received a call from my HR Manager at my current place of employment regarding a verification email from a consultant. He also received a call as per his claims, has anyone of ull come across email verification contents by DIBP. Do they disclose in the email about the applicants intention to migrate to australia? In case the HR has been told the purpose of the verification, there are high chances of employee harassment in coming days. Does DIBP show concern in this regard if they disclose the purpose of verification?. Its difficult to take HR in confidence by saying that " I have intentions of leaving the company after getting my grant and leave for Australia". I got my reporting manager to give me a letter addressed "To whom it may concern" with my R&R. Now the DIBP asked the HR Manager if the reporting manager is an authorised signatory, I am sure HR must have told " No way" and we both are in a soup.... Dont know what happens to my application now.. PIC4020 looks like!!! and a mouthful from our HR


Dude, if you had submitted sd along with a employment, maybe this couod have been avoided.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

YB2012 said:


> Hello Friends, I received a call from my HR Manager at my current place of employment regarding a verification email from a consultant. He also received a call as per his claims, has anyone of ull come across email verification contents by DIBP. Do they disclose in the email about the applicants intention to migrate to australia? In case the HR has been told the purpose of the verification, there are high chances of employee harassment in coming days. Does DIBP show concern in this regard if they disclose the purpose of verification?. Its difficult to take HR in confidence by saying that " I have intentions of leaving the company after getting my grant and leave for Australia". I got my reporting manager to give me a letter addressed "To whom it may concern" with my R&R. Now the DIBP asked the HR Manager if the reporting manager is an authorised signatory, I am sure HR must have told " No way" and we both are in a soup.... Dont know what happens to my application now.. PIC4020 looks like!!! and a mouthful from our HR


Any professional organization will mention the reason for their contact in subject of email or while making a telephone verification. Whoever was contacted in your organization is now aware of it.


----------



## jairichi

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude, if you had submitted sd along with a employment, maybe this couod have been avoided.
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Not really. You can see responses in this thread where HR was contacted even when a SD was submitted. SD might be ok with assessment agency but not with DIBP.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Oh Boy!!

No GRANT reported in myimmitracker from last two days !!

We are living in despair now.......


----------



## gonnabeexpat

jairichi said:


> Not really. You can see responses in this thread where HR was contacted even when a SD was submitted. SD might be ok with assessment agency but not with DIBP.


Sorry jai. I mean employment certificate woth sd. Dude but i thought sd that was submitted fir acs should be submitted to dibp as well?. Now iam confused please clarify


Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

jairichi said:


> Not really. You can see responses in this thread where HR was contacted even when a SD was submitted. SD might be ok with assessment agency but not with DIBP.




If they are going to make a verification with HR, then they should not accept SD and rely only on the letter head based ROR, there is no point in contacting the HR even after providing the SD. If the HR is that flexible many would have went with HR at first place. I will be more happy if DIBP says no to SD so that it gives clear idea to applicant that they will definitely reach out to HR and hence claim the exp accordingly. I feel that's what Canada does, they will not accept any SD and very transparent.

Not complaining, just my thoughts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

gonnabeexpat said:


> Sorry jai. I mean employment certificate woth sd. Dude but i thought sd that was submitted fir acs should be submitted to dibp as well?. Now iam confused please clarify
> 
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


It is absolutely fine to use the same document used for assessment. But, apart from or other than contacting the person who issued the letter DIBP has contacted employer/HR of the organization when they did employment verification.


----------



## jairichi

hari_it_ram said:


> If they are going to make a verification with HR, then they should not accept SD and rely only on the letter head based ROR, there is no point in contacting the HR even after providing the SD. If the HR is that flexible many would have went with HR at first place. I will be more happy if DIBP says no to SD so that it gives clear idea to applicant that they will definitely reach out to HR and hence claim the exp accordingly. I feel that's what Canada does, they will not accept any SD and very transparent.
> 
> Not complaining, just my thoughts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thoughts are always welcome. Unfortunately we cannot dictate terms to DIBP. There are so many aspects which DIBP can add to their existing visa process so that applicants are informed in real time of various steps their application is going through.


----------



## farjaf

Does anyone know whether should I upload any document for health? Already done medical and it shows health clearance provided


----------



## jairichi

farjaf said:


> Does anyone know whether should I upload any document for health? Already done medical and it shows health clearance provided


Nothing needs to be provided from your side.


----------



## nmprabakaran

*Ied?*



msr83 said:


> This thread is created to bring in those who are launching visa in 2016.:juggle:


I see many people mentioning IED date post the VISA grant date, what does that IED stand for?


----------



## andreyx108b

nmprabakaran said:


> I see many people mentioning IED date post the VISA grant date, what does that IED stand for?




Initial date of entry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramani127

nmprabakaran said:


> I see many people mentioning IED date post the VISA grant date, what does that IED stand for?



Hi

IED is First entry date.

Once you get your visa grant email, it will be mentioned that within that date you have to make first entry to Australia.

I think its about 6-7 months


----------



## nmprabakaran

Thanks Raman


----------



## nmprabakaran

Thanks Andrey


----------



## erickquinto

jairichi said:


> I think it has to be in reverse order.


How to apply for migrant visa in Australia?

*Before taking any steps, check here if you are qualified. You must score at least 60. https://www.acacia-au.com/skilled-migration-points-test.php

1. Take IELTS. Your score must be at least 6.
*Visit https://www.ielts.org/ for more info
2. Have your skills assessed. IELTS is one of the requirements at this stage.
*There are different assessing bodies for different skills. Check on the link to see which assessing body will handle your skill. https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/SOL
*At this stage, you need to prove your skills and experience to the assessor. Once assessed and passed, you will be given a letter showing the skill code that you can put in your EOI.
*Some proofs of employment required are tax statements, reference letters with company stamp and showing your duties, bank statements. (All translated by NAATI translator if written in non-English language)
3. Lodge EOI (Epression of Interest) at https://skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/ExpressionOfInterest/PreReg/Start
*Once you have your skills assessed by a relevant assessing body, you can lodge an EOI. 
4. Wait for an invitation.
*You will receive an invitation to apply for migrant visa.
*The timeframe depends on the available slot for the skill that you specified. 
*You will be invited if you reach the required points. See here to get an idea if you are qualified https://www.acacia-au.com/skilled-migration-points-test.php
5. Lodge a visa application
*When you receive an invitation, you have 2 months to lodge a visa application. If you fail to lodge an application within 2 months, the invitation will be forfeited and you will have to lodge another EOI and wait for another invitation.
*At this stage, you can get police clearances, medicals and NBI while waiting for a case officer to handle your application.
6. Wait for approval


----------



## loveaussi

hari_it_ram said:


> If they are going to make a verification with HR, then they should not accept SD and rely only on the letter head based ROR, there is no point in contacting the HR even after providing the SD. If the HR is that flexible many would have went with HR at first place. I will be more happy if DIBP says no to SD so that it gives clear idea to applicant that they will definitely reach out to HR and hence claim the exp accordingly. I feel that's what Canada does, they will not accept any SD and very transparent.
> 
> Not complaining, just my thoughts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is SD stands for?

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

ramani127 said:


> Hi
> 
> IED is First entry date.
> 
> Once you get your visa grant email, it will be mentioned that within that date you have to make first entry to Australia.
> 
> I think its about 6-7 months


no, it is based on the earliest expiry of your PCC or medicals.....can be a year for some cases or can be less than three months for cases like mine.....


----------



## hari_it_ram

loveaussi said:


> What is SD stands for?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk




Statutory declaration.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anikatyayan

No grants today and only 1 yesterday....


----------



## Arnab2014

1 grant I guess today . Immitracker us also not getting properly updated. I know there is no pattern to this but it would be great if those getting grants can update the portal immediately .


----------



## nmprabakaran

anikatyayan said:


> No grants today and only 1 yesterday....


where do you track this from?


----------



## Arnab2014

◾133 days and waiting !!!


----------



## loveaussi

hari_it_ram said:


> Statutory declaration.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12

Hey guys,
This morning I got positive assessment from EA . I plan to launch EOI tomorrow. 
I have not used agent support till now, do I need one for the remaining process? Please advise.


----------



## harinderjitf5

no need to hire any agent. you can put your queries on this forum and people will assist you.


----------



## jairichi

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> This morning I got positive assessment from EA . I plan to launch EOI tomorrow.
> I have not used agent support till now, do I need one for the remaining process? Please advise.


Stay away from agents.


----------



## aussieby2016

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> This morning I got positive assessment from EA . I plan to launch EOI tomorrow.
> I have not used agent support till now, do I need one for the remaining process? Please advise.


expatforum.com has loads of mini agents and they do not even charge a penny......

just ask any and every question that creeps into your mind.....members here will try their level best to provide you with the best solutions......All the best.....


----------



## hari_it_ram

aussieby2016 said:


> expatforum.com has loads of mini agents and they do not even charge a penny......
> 
> 
> 
> just ask any and every question that creeps into your mind.....members here will try their level best to provide you with the best solutions......All the best.....




I have lost 51k with a agent just for ACS alone and that too I have uploaded all the docs, paid 51k just for creating a account in ACS. Please stay away from them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austimmi2016

Arnab2014 said:


> ◾133 days and waiting !!!


-->Partial submission of docs and request for date extension : 25.05.2016.

For which docs you took extension?


----------



## austimmi2016

hari_it_ram said:


> I have lost 51k with a agent just for ACS alone and that too I have uploaded all the docs, paid 51k just for creating a account in ACS. Please stay away from them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Paying to agent is just a waste of money. You are not applying for NZ visa where there is 100s of questions to answer and you need an agent to do that. Aus visa application is simplest most application.


----------



## austimmi2016

aussieby2016 said:


> expatforum.com has loads of mini agents and they do not even charge a penny......
> 
> just ask any and every question that creeps into your mind.....members here will try their level best to provide you with the best solutions......All the best.....


EXACTLY!!! This forum is more authentic than an agent.


----------



## avamsi311

Hi guys,

I have applied for 189 visa on 12 July.
I have been contacted today by CO requesting for more details on why my student visa applications to USA were refused in 2011. (total 3 times)
I'm a bit tensed as I, myself do not know the reason for the refusals.

If anyone of you have faced similar situation pls help me out.

Thanks.


Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramanjot kaur

Arnab2014 said:


> ◾133 days and waiting !!!


you filed with how many points???
mine timeline is near to yours, i had applied in 261313 and last document submitted on 3rd jun


----------



## hari_it_ram

austimmi2016 said:


> Paying to agent is just a waste of money. You are not applying for NZ visa where there is 100s of questions to answer and you need an agent to do that. Aus visa application is simplest most application.




Yeah very true, willingness to learn the process and confidence to take the application on my own wasted so much. That's the reason I end the agreement and filed the EOI on my own to have total control of my visa application.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

avamsi311 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa on 12 July.
> I have been contacted today by CO requesting for more details on why my student visa applications to USA were refused in 2011. (total 3 times)
> I'm a bit tensed as I, myself do not know the reason for the refusals.
> 
> If anyone of you have faced similar situation pls help me out.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


It is common practice for US visa officers to cite you the reason for denial of your visa application. Three times denial and not even once were you informed of the reason? The commonest one is provided in the following link
Refusal: 214(b) | Embassy of the United States

Provide the genuine reason and as long as it does not pertain to misrepresentation you might be fine.


----------



## Abubakr

YB2012 said:


> Hello Friends, I received a call from my HR Manager at my current place of employment regarding a verification email from a consultant. He also received a call as per his claims, has anyone of ull come across email verification contents by DIBP. Do they disclose in the email about the applicants intention to migrate to australia? In case the HR has been told the purpose of the verification, there are high chances of employee harassment in coming days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Does DIBP show concern in this regard if they disclose the purpose of verification?. Its difficult to take HR in confidence by saying that " I have intentions of leaving the company after getting my grant and leave for Australia". I got my reporting manager to give me a letter addressed "To whom it may concern" with my R&R. Now the DIBP asked the HR Manager if the reporting manager is an authorised signatory, I am sure HR must have told " No way"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and we both are in a soup.... Dont know what happens to my application now.. PIC4020 looks like!!! and a mouthful from our HR



I have the exact situation like you, but I don't know till now if they contacted the HR or no.
I don't know what to do either, the problem is that we will loose both our jobs and the pr visa, and the poor manager might get fired because of me, its like hell as I'm thinking about it all day


----------



## web83

Today a job verification call from AHS to my CEO(i provided his contact).Duration was 4 minutes.I hope they were satisfied.😕.I wonder what will be the next step from dibp.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## web83

web83 said:


> Today a job verification call from AHS to my CEO(i provided his contact).Duration was 4 minutes.I hope they were satisfied.😕.I wonder what will be the next step from dibp.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


AHC*

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

web83 said:


> Today a job verification call from AHS to my CEO(i provided his contact).Duration was 4 minutes.I hope they were satisfied.😕.I wonder what will be the next step from dibp.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Only DIBP knows the next step.


----------



## vikaschandra

nmprabakaran said:


> where do you track this from?


applicants are following the available tracker where they register themselves and can compare their cases plus get various reports. just got to check the signature and you find the tracker link


----------



## Arnab2014

ramanjot kaur said:


> you filed with how many points???
> mine timeline is near to yours, i had applied in 261313 and last document submitted on 3rd jun




65 points .


----------



## icandoit124

Folks. I just submitted with 60pts while I m waiting for my wife to write PTE and get her ACS done. Is it worth submitting with 60pts in developer programmer code when it shows 65in pro rata . By first week of September I will have 65pts after she adds me 5pts to my EOI. Experts please shed some lights to know when I can get the invite.


----------



## Arnab2014

austimmi2016 said:


> -->Partial submission of docs and request for date extension : 25.05.2016.
> 
> For which docs you took extension?


PCC Australia for Wife. the first one got lost on the way so it got delayed .


----------



## jairichi

icandoit124 said:


> Folks. I just submitted with 60pts while I m waiting for my wife to write PTE and get her ACS done. Is it worth submitting with 60pts in developer programmer code when it shows 65in pro rata . By first week of September I will have 65pts after she adds me 5pts to my EOI. Experts please shed some lights to know when I can get the invite.


Create one and keep. Update when you can claim those 5 points. That will be your EOI submission date.


----------



## avamsi311

jairichi said:


> It is common practice for US visa officers to cite you the reason for denial of your visa application. Three times denial and not even once were you informed of the reason? The commonest one is provided in the following link
> Refusal: 214(b) | Embassy of the United States
> 
> Provide the genuine reason and as long as it does not pertain to misrepresentation you might be fine.


Hi jairichi,

You absolutely right, everytime I got rejected, i received 214 b form frm the officer.
So do I just mail the same thing to CO? Will that be enough? 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

avamsi311 said:


> Hi jairichi,
> 
> You absolutely right, everytime I got rejected, i received 214 b form frm the officer.
> So do I just mail the same thing to CO? Will that be enough?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Yes, quote that with a description of exact reason. I believe the exact reason for you might have been "not able to demonstrate strong ties to home country" as it is a common reason for refusal of a student visa to US.

To add to your initial query you are fine with your Australia visa.


----------



## elecengr

has anyone having an idea if EA also deducts some initial yrs of exp and award points for rest of yrs?

like i m graduate in electrical and hv 10 yr exp in telecom. will i get any points?
regards


----------



## avamsi311

jairichi said:


> Yes, quote that with a description of exact reason. I believe the exact reason for you might have been "not able to demonstrate strong ties to home country" as it is a common reason for refusal of a student visa to US.
> 
> To add to your initial query you are fine with your Australia visa.


Thanks you so much jai

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

elecengr said:


> has anyone having an idea if EA also deducts some initial yrs of exp and award points for rest of yrs?
> 
> like i m graduate in electrical and hv 10 yr exp in telecom. will i get any points?
> regards


From what I have heard from this thread EA does not deduct years of experience.


----------



## elecengr

so this means i wont get any exp points?

thanks jai


----------



## Meissam

elecengr said:


> has anyone having an idea if EA also deducts some initial yrs of exp and award points for rest of yrs?
> 
> like i m graduate in electrical and hv 10 yr exp in telecom. will i get any points?
> regards


EA first establishes the date by when you have completed your course and obtained the qualification. This should be the date mentioned in your degree. Any work experience prior to that date will not be accepted as Relevant Skilled Employment. Those experience which you gained after your qualification will be counted provided roles and responsibilities listed in your employment evidences are consistent with your nominated occupation job description as per ANZSCO.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

I think last year's track record of DIBP was not that laid back..

This year we are experiencing more delays in applications getting processed. Last year there were very very applications pending from Q1 or earlier by August.

All this I am saying by analyzing immitracker..


----------



## jairichi

elecengr said:


> so this means i wont get any exp points?
> 
> thanks jai


No you might get points for all years of experience in relevant field.


----------



## farjaf

MissionAus_2016 said:


> I think last year's track record of DIBP was not that laid back..
> 
> This year we are experiencing more delays in applications getting processed. Last year there were very very applications pending from Q1 or earlier by August.
> 
> All this I am saying by analyzing immitracker..


I think it really depends on some external checks made on the applicant.


----------



## loveaussi

farjaf said:


> I think it really depends on some external checks made on the applicant.


The longest applicant I have seen in these forums applied in April 2015. 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

loveaussi said:


> The longest applicant I have seen in these forums applied in April 2015.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


Oh poor soul.


----------



## anandacharya

*Got Visa Grant*

Hello All,

I got my PR grant today . Following is my timeline.

Visa subclass - 189
261313 - Software Engineer (65 points - 30 age + 10 ielts + 15 qualification + 10 Employment)
03/03/2016 - ACS +ve
23/03/2016 - Invitation
12/05/2016 - Lodged
13/05/2016 - Uploaded all docs except form 80,1221
21/05/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - Requested medicals, Singapore PCC, and English translation of Belgium PCC
07/06/2016 - Medicals done
17/06/2016 - Uploaded translated Belgium PCC and sent email to CO for date extension as I did not received Singapore PCC
24/06/2016 - CO acknowledged and provided additional 28 days to submit Singapore PCC
21/07/2016 - Singapore PCC uploaded and clicked "Information Provided" button in immi account
09/08/2016 - Grant  (almost 3 months after visa lodge)
10/06/2017 - IED 

Note: I did not submit form 80, 1221 and resume. Also, I think my employment verification was not done. I applied on my own and not via some agent.


----------



## aussieby2016

anandacharya said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my PR grant today . Following is my timeline.
> 
> Visa subclass - 189
> 261313 - Software Engineer (65 points - 30 age + 10 ielts + 15 qualification + 10 Employment)
> 03/03/2016 - ACS +ve
> 23/03/2016 - Invitation
> 12/05/2016 - Lodged
> 13/05/2016 - Uploaded all docs except form 80,1221
> 21/05/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - Requested medicals, Singapore PCC, and English translation of Belgium PCC
> 07/06/2016 - Medicals done
> 17/06/2016 - Uploaded translated Belgium PCC and sent email to CO for date extension as I did not received Singapore PCC
> 24/06/2016 - CO acknowledged and provided additional 28 days to submit Singapore PCC
> 21/07/2016 - Singapore PCC uploaded and clicked "Information Provided" button in immi account
> 09/08/2016 - Grant  (almost 3 months after visa lodge)
> 10/06/2017 - IED
> 
> Note: I did not submit form 80, 1221 and resume. Also, I think my employment verification was not done. I applied on my own and not via some agent.


Congrats anand.....


----------



## Jaysingapore

Congratulations !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goaustralianow

anandacharya said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my PR grant today . Following is my timeline.
> 
> Visa subclass - 189
> 261313 - Software Engineer (65 points - 30 age + 10 ielts + 15 qualification + 10 Employment)
> 03/03/2016 - ACS +ve
> 23/03/2016 - Invitation
> 12/05/2016 - Lodged
> 13/05/2016 - Uploaded all docs except form 80,1221
> 21/05/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - Requested medicals, Singapore PCC, and English translation of Belgium PCC
> 07/06/2016 - Medicals done
> 17/06/2016 - Uploaded translated Belgium PCC and sent email to CO for date extension as I did not received Singapore PCC
> 24/06/2016 - CO acknowledged and provided additional 28 days to submit Singapore PCC
> 21/07/2016 - Singapore PCC uploaded and clicked "Information Provided" button in immi account
> 09/08/2016 - Grant  (almost 3 months after visa lodge)
> 10/06/2017 - IED
> 
> Note: I did not submit form 80, 1221 and resume. Also, I think my employment verification was not done. I applied on my own and not via some agent.


Hearty congrats mate!


----------



## Chichimend3

Hello hello, inhave a query. If visa 189' is lodge at age 32, and the results might not be finalize before age 32, will the visa 189 points be re-calculated? Meaning they will subtract 5points ( for turning age 33) ?


----------



## Meissam

Chichimend3 said:


> Hello hello, inhave a query. If visa 189' is lodge at age 32, and the results might not be finalize before age 32, will the visa 189 points be re-calculated? Meaning they will subtract 5points ( for turning age 33) ?




Your points will be locked at time of invitation not visa lodge. 
Quoted from DIBP website "You can earn up to 30 points for the age you were on the they your were invited"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chichimend3

Meissam said:


> Chichimend3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello hello, inhave a query. If visa 189' is lodge at age 32, and the results might not be finalize before age 32, will the visa 189 points be re-calculated? Meaning they will subtract 5points ( for turning age 33) ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your points will be locked at time of invitation not visa lodge.
> Quoted from DIBP website "You can earn up to 30 points for the age you were on the they your were invited"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks for clarifying this. Im just worried ?


----------



## ronkar12

hari_it_ram said:


> I have lost 51k with a agent just for ACS alone and that too I have uploaded all the docs, paid 51k just for creating a account in ACS. Please stay away from them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok noted, thanks mate.


----------



## ronkar12

Quick question guys...how long does it take to create EOI? The hours...
Any standard guide need to be followed to submit EOI. I went through some as I googled.
In my previous organisation where I worked for a year, the employment evidences I have are just the offer letter and a single month payslip. EA has considered just these evidences to include that as well in my assessment outcome letter.
I am working for a little more than 8 years in my current organisation. So should I not include my previous 1 year experience in the EOI in order to avoid problems during visa lodging and for the CO to assess/verify it? Because I may not be able to furnish further evidences for that 1 year.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Prash2533

*Emp Verification*

My HR got employee verification email today. Keeping fingers crossed for golden email.


----------



## baburaj07

aussieby2016 said:


> hi baburaj,
> A) for medicals and PCC you need a passport, hence get your daughter's passport as soon as possible to avoid any delays....
> B)indeed it is, as CO will not process your case til he finds all documents, and believe me for immigration purposes passport is the first thing required....
> C)indeed it will, right now you can easily process the application for your entire family, later on the process get costly and time consuming too...
> D) obviously yes, since you intend to apply with your entire family....
> 
> All the best....


Hi,
Thanks for your needed reply.

Just a one more clarification:

If I apply for entire family now itself, what will be the time frame before which they should make their first entry.

Instead, If process them later,how much extra cost I have to bear approximately and will there be any difference in the visa type or kind of rights and benefits offered.Because some people say they will get only provisional visa in future.

Thanks and Regards,
Babu


----------



## vikaschandra

anandacharya said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my PR grant today . Following is my timeline.
> 
> Visa subclass - 189
> 261313 - Software Engineer (65 points - 30 age + 10 ielts + 15 qualification + 10 Employment)
> 03/03/2016 - ACS +ve
> 23/03/2016 - Invitation
> 12/05/2016 - Lodged
> 13/05/2016 - Uploaded all docs except form 80,1221
> 21/05/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - Requested medicals, Singapore PCC, and English translation of Belgium PCC
> 07/06/2016 - Medicals done
> 17/06/2016 - Uploaded translated Belgium PCC and sent email to CO for date extension as I did not received Singapore PCC
> 24/06/2016 - CO acknowledged and provided additional 28 days to submit Singapore PCC
> 21/07/2016 - Singapore PCC uploaded and clicked "Information Provided" button in immi account
> 09/08/2016 - Grant  (almost 3 months after visa lodge)
> 10/06/2017 - IED
> 
> Note: I did not submit form 80, 1221 and resume. Also, I think my employment verification was not done. I applied on my own and not via some agent.


Congratulations mate


----------



## jitin81

Prash2533 said:


> My HR got employee verification email today. Keeping fingers crossed for golden email.


What all did they confirm in the verification mail which was sent to your HR?

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## vguptak

Hi Expats,

Need an urgent help!!!
I would like to know is it advisable to submit EOI if my skill assessment is valid till October 2016. I cleared my PTE today, is there any chance to get approval before October?

If I can submit, can I submit for 189 and 190 together?

Please advice.

Thanks,
Vinay


----------



## Prash2533

jitin81 said:


> What all did they confirm in the verification mail which was sent to your HR?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


My date of joining, roles and responsibilities, current ctc, fulltime/part time, positions held


----------



## jairichi

vguptak said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Need an urgent help!!!
> I would like to know is it advisable to submit EOI if my skill assessment is valid till October 2016. I cleared my PTE today, is there any chance to get approval before October?
> 
> If I can submit, can I submit for 189 and 190 together?
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vinay


If you get an invite before its expiry then it is fine. The chances of getting an invite depends on your occupation code. You can have a look at myimmitracker.com to get an idea of when you can get an invite with the points you have.

Create separate EOIs for 189 and 190.


----------



## jairichi

ronkar12 said:


> Quick question guys...how long does it take to create EOI? The hours...
> Any standard guide need to be followed to submit EOI. I went through some as I googled.
> In my previous organisation where I worked for a year, the employment evidences I have are just the offer letter and a single month payslip. EA has considered just these evidences to include that as well in my assessment outcome letter.
> I am working for a little more than 8 years in my current organisation. So should I not include my previous 1 year experience in the EOI in order to avoid problems during visa lodging and for the CO to assess/verify it? Because I may not be able to furnish further evidences for that 1 year.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


If you cannot provide proper evidence for that 1 year then it is better not to include that employment.


----------



## rosharma9

I did medical today and hopefully the clinic will update eMedical by couple of days.
So, there is option in Health examination:
"Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?"

I filled in HAP ID.
There is a field called "Give details". What details should I fill in there?


----------



## ronkar12

jairichi said:


> If you cannot provide proper evidence for that 1 year then it is better not to include that employment.


Thanks Jairichi for the reply. But my friend insisted to have it in EOI as EA has assessed it as well. Well I feel tangled now


----------



## jairichi

baburaj07 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your needed reply.
> 
> Just a one more clarification:
> 
> If I apply for entire family now itself, what will be the time frame before which they should make their first entry.
> 
> Instead, If process them later,how much extra cost I have to bear approximately and will there be any difference in the visa type or kind of rights and benefits offered.Because some people say they will get only provisional visa in future.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Babu


Entry will be based on expiry of PCC or medicals (whichever is earlier) which is normally 1 year.
Cost will be the same unless DIBP increases the fee later. As far as I know if you apply for a PR visa for them later the wait time is 14 months.


----------



## jairichi

ronkar12 said:


> Thanks Jairichi for the reply. But my friend insisted to have it in EOI as EA has assessed it as well. Well I feel tangled now


DIBP is a government agency while EA is not. DIBP grants you a visa while EA does not. DIBP is not bound to go with EA assessment.
You can include it as your friend suggested and might be lucky.


----------



## sumM

*Grants since 20th Jul*

Data compiled from DIBP site


----------



## destinationonshore

jairichi said:


> Yes, you have to. Use form 1023.


What could be the proper reason to state this mistake ? Should I say I forgot to mention my vacation travel to my home country?

thanks jairichi for expert advise.


----------



## jairichi

destinationonshore said:


> What could be the proper reason to state this mistake ? Should I say I forgot to mention my vacation travel to my home country?
> 
> thanks jairichi for expert advise.


You overlooked the part that any trip abroad that includes vacation from country of residence has to be documented.


----------



## destinationonshore

jairichi said:


> You overlooked the part that any trip abroad that includes vacation from country of residence has to be documented.


Alright...great jairichi!!!

Should I include any evidence like entry/exit stamps?


----------



## jairichi

destinationonshore said:


> Alright...great jairichi!!!
> 
> Should I include any evidence like entry/exit stamps?


Not required.


----------



## Telecomaster

jairichi said:


> Form 1023.


In which section shall this form be attached?

and by the way, same question for military certificate?

thanks jairichi :wave:


----------



## Imxohail

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Hello Everyone...I am a 60 pointer and want submit EOI for 189... I have 2 queries:
> 1.I am not claiming any point for my Wife, do I need to get her ACS done?
> 2. I got my ACS done in August 2015... they deducted 2 years of my experience...as per them my valid experience starts from september 2013, however i completed my first 2 year on 26 August 2013 only. So now can I apply on 26 August 2016 when I complete 5year of experience and claim 5 points for 3 years (5-2) to have a chance for 31 August draw.


Hi Navdeep!

First of all wrong thread, this is for 2016 visa lodgers. You should be posting in EOI related threads.

1 - It is not mandatory but if it is done, it will add points to your case.

2 - There is quite a chance that it will be deducted again but If you want to try then definitely 5years of experience adds more points so it is worth a try.

Regards,


----------



## Imxohail

Navdeep7838977555 said:


> Thanks for your suggestions...
> I have one more query..
> do Visa office ask to show any amount of funds and if yes, how old they should be.


Never heard of any such thing.


----------



## chumashankar

sumM said:


> Data compiled from DIBP site




where did you get this data


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Migindian

I've uploaded all the documents except 

1.form1221,
- when do we need this form ? Almost all the details in this form are similar to form 80.
Note : i'm single. I don't know whether this is needed incase if you're married.

2. photo, 
- under which section, should we upload photo ?

3.bank statement,
- i don't have a significant balance to show. Should i upload this ?

4. cv 
- i've uploaded work reference letter for work experience. Should we upload cv as well ?

5.my first 5 year tax return.
- i worked in usa for 3 years, and i am not able to get tax return. Also, i don't have the tax return for first 2 years in indian income tax website. I've uploaded the recent 5 years tax return. What should i do ?


Note: i didn't get a CO contact yet.

Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## Celson

My CO sent me an e-mail last Thursday asking me to pay my second installment fee. Which I did it right away now just waiting to hear back from him . I don't know how this works but hopefully I'll get the grant soon. I don't think they will have me pay the second installment fee if they not gonna grant me the visa.


Wish you all the best guys


----------



## chois

Celson said:


> My CO sent me an e-mail last Thursday asking me to pay my second installment fee. Which I did it right away now just waiting to hear back from him . I don't know how this works but hopefully I'll get the grant soon. I don't think they will have me pay the second installment fee if they not gonna grant me the visa.
> 
> 
> Wish you all the best guys




Have you check your immi account? There should be a payment request on your account. 
I also got a mail from my CO asking me to submit evidence of functional English of spouse or pay the second VAC，and asked me to send an email to [email protected] if I decided to pay the second VAC, however, 10 days passed, and I get no reply.


从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## erickquinto

ronkar12 said:


> Quick question guys...how long does it take to create EOI? The hours...
> Any standard guide need to be followed to submit EOI. I went through some as I googled.
> In my previous organisation where I worked for a year, the employment evidences I have are just the offer letter and a single month payslip. EA has considered just these evidences to include that as well in my assessment outcome letter.
> I am working for a little more than 8 years in my current organisation. So should I not include my previous 1 year experience in the EOI in order to avoid problems during visa lodging and for the CO to assess/verify it? Because I may not be able to furnish further evidences for that 1 year.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


You can include all your experiences but just select the ones assessed by EA. Beside the employment record, there is a tick box which lets you specify a certain experience as "included" in the point claim. You can just write all your experience accredited by EA but when you got your invitation and need to lodge, you will need to write all your experience. If you have written them in your EOI, it will appear automatically in the visa lodge page.


----------



## andreyx108b

Celson said:


> My CO sent me an e-mail last Thursday asking me to pay my second installment fee. Which I did it right away now just waiting to hear back from him . I don't know how this works but hopefully I'll get the grant soon. I don't think they will have me pay the second installment fee if they not gonna grant me the visa.
> 
> 
> Wish you all the best guys




You will hear soon. )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12

erickquinto said:


> You can include all your experiences but just select the ones assessed by EA. Beside the employment record, there is a tick box which lets you specify a certain experience as "included" in the point claim. You can just write all your experience accredited by EA but when you got your invitation and need to lodge, you will need to write all your experience. If you have written them in your EOI, it will appear automatically in the visa lodge page.


Thanks jairichi and erick for the reply.


----------



## aimaustralia

andreyx108b said:


> You will hear soon. )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I paid second installment on 25 july. How much time they usually take. Also I tried to call them today they are closed and immiaccount is also not working.


----------



## andreyx108b

aimaustralia said:


> I paid second installment on 25 july. How much time they usually take. Also I tried to call them today they are closed and immiaccount is also not working.




Usually takes 1-4 weeks after vac2 but is some cases (rare) it may take longer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erickquinto

From Facebook:
Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection
1 hr · 
We are currently experiencing technical difficulties which may affect our call centres and external systems. We appreciate your patience and will provide an update once services are restored.


----------



## kamalendra

employment verification happened for my previous employer only, on 4 aug by phone call..

First they called the landline number and did the general verification, then asked the contact number of any staffs that i have woked,, c gave the two staffs number, 

then contacted one of them just after that i guess and asked how did he know me and asked the duties and responsibilities with that staff as we were in same postion,,,,, 

then called me and verified the answers about duties, number of staffs, name of staffs, name of consultant, what was the working procedure of my organisation to do my duties etc

No progress since then,,, in fact i wonder they didnt asked a single thing about the current employment with me and no verification made to current office as well.

Can anyone explain that if they have to verify all the employment, then will they do at single day or they can do at gaps of few weeks???

When can i expect the grant after the employment verification???

i am waiting since 138 days


----------



## freezeee

erickquinto said:


> From Facebook:
> Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 1 hr ·
> We are currently experiencing technical difficulties which may affect our call centres and external systems. We appreciate your patience and will provide an update once services are restored.


Is that the reason why I'm still unable to log into immiaccount? It just keep showing there is an unknown error...


----------



## jairichi

Responses are in *RED*


Migindian said:


> I've uploaded all the documents except
> 
> 1.form1221,
> - when do we need this form ? Almost all the details in this form are similar to form 80.
> Note : i'm single. I don't know whether this is needed incase if you're married.
> *Better to upload it.
> *
> 2. photo,
> - under which section, should we upload photo ?
> 
> 3.bank statement,
> - i don't have a significant balance to show. Should i upload this ?
> *Bank statement is required not to show your bank balance. If you do not have salary slips or tax returns to demonstrate that you were paid in those situations you can upload bank statement.*
> 
> 4. cv
> - i've uploaded work reference letter for work experience. Should we upload cv as well ?
> *Yes.*
> 
> 5.my first 5 year tax return.
> - i worked in usa for 3 years, and i am not able to get tax return. Also, i don't have the tax return for first 2 years in indian income tax website. I've uploaded the recent 5 years tax return. What should i do ?
> *Salary slips or bank statements.*
> 
> 
> Note: i didn't get a CO contact yet.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## jairichi

Telecomaster said:


> In which section shall this form be attached?
> 
> and by the way, same question for military certificate?
> 
> thanks jairichi :wave:


Send it as an email to GSM email address.

See if this below option will work.

Document Type - No Documents	

Evidence Type - Other (specify)	

Description - Form 1023 to correct reason of whatever mistake you have done

Upload document naming convention - 1023.pdf


----------



## Jeebs

Hi all, when I submitted my EOI, i selected my degree as the "Honours Degree in Science, Business or Technology".
Now that i've been invited, i noticed that my degree does not qualify as a Honours degree, but just a normal "Degree in Science, Business or Technology".
So when lodging my visa, i will have to select the degree without honours. Will there be any impact to my application if it is different from my EOI?


----------



## ozpunjabi

Celson said:


> My CO sent me an e-mail last Thursday asking me to pay my second installment fee. Which I did it right away now just waiting to hear back from him . I don't know how this works but hopefully I'll get the grant soon. I don't think they will have me pay the second installment fee if they not gonna grant me the visa.
> 
> 
> Wish you all the best guys


Hey bro
I paid vac2 on 1st aug. I know two other person one paid vac2 on 25th july and one paid four weeks back. Both waiting grant.
Hopefully we get it soon.
So pls keep us informed when u get grant?

Sent from my S6 using Tapatalk


----------



## buddha77

Did they had your previous employment verified also or just current? you many years work ex you have?
Is your case with GSM Brisb or Ade?
How long it takes post verification done?


----------



## buddha77

Prash2533 said:


> My HR got employee verification email today. Keeping fingers crossed for golden email.


Did they had your previous employment verified also or just current? you many years work ex you have?
Is your case with GSM Brisb or Ade?
How long it takes post verification done?


----------



## Migindian

jairichi said:


> Responses are in *RED*
> 
> 
> Migindian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've uploaded all the documents except
> 
> 1.form1221,
> - when do we need this form ? Almost all the details in this form are similar to form 80.
> Note : i'm single. I don't know whether this is needed incase if you're married.
> *Better to upload it.
> *
> 2. photo,
> - under which section, should we upload photo ?
> 
> 3.bank statement,
> - i don't have a significant balance to show. Should i upload this ?
> *Bank statement is required not to show your bank balance. If you do not have salary slips or tax returns to demonstrate that you were paid in those situations you can upload bank statement.*
> 
> 4. cv
> - i've uploaded work reference letter for work experience. Should we upload cv as well ?
> *Yes.*
> 
> 5.my first 5 year tax return.
> - i worked in usa for 3 years, and i am not able to get tax return. Also, i don't have the tax return for first 2 years in indian income tax website. I've uploaded the recent 5 years tax return. What should i do ?
> *Salary slips or bank statements.*
> 
> 
> Note: i didn't get a CO contact yet.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your suggestions.
Click to expand...

Thanks alot jairichi! I'll upload form 1221 and cv .

Should we upload photo?


----------



## Prash2533

buddha77 said:


> Did they had your previous employment verified also or just current? you many years work ex you have?
> Is your case with GSM Brisb or Ade?
> How long it takes post verification done?


Yes they approached HR for both organizations. I have 12 years of exp. Adelaide.
For your last question either CO can answer or only GOD.


----------



## jairichi

Jeebs said:


> Hi all, when I submitted my EOI, i selected my degree as the "Honours Degree in Science, Business or Technology".
> Now that i've been invited, i noticed that my degree does not qualify as a Honours degree, but just a normal "Degree in Science, Business or Technology".
> So when lodging my visa, i will have to select the degree without honours. Will there be any impact to my application if it is different from my EOI?


Will not be an issue. Do not worry.


----------



## jairichi

Migindian said:


> Thanks alot jairichi! I'll upload form 1221 and cv .
> 
> Should we upload photo?


We did. Many did not and still got grant.


----------



## Migindian

Once again thanks jairichi! Will upload then, but do you remember under which category you uploaded the photo ?


----------



## andreyx108b

Migindian said:


> Once again thanks jairichi! Will upload then, but do you remember under which category you uploaded the photo ?




To be honest most people dont upload passport photos  

But obviously up to you  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meissam

chois said:


> Have you check your immi account? There should be a payment request on your account.
> I also got a mail from my CO asking me to submit evidence of functional English of spouse or pay the second VAC，and asked me to send an email to [email protected] if I decided to pay the second VAC, however, 10 days passed, and I get no reply.
> 
> 
> 从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk




Hi buddy, 
How did you answer a question while filling ImmiAccount asking whether you can provide evidence of spouse functional English? I am wondering to know what your answer was, "yes" or "no" so that you have been given a choice to either provide the proof or pay vac2. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amritbains206

Can somebody plz explain what is this visa date of effect? I applied eoi in july with 60 points. But on 15 august, my points will be 65 as my experience exceeds 8 years. Will visa date of effect have any effect on my points??


----------



## jairichi

Amritbains206 said:


> Can somebody plz explain what is this visa date of effect? I applied eoi in july with 60 points. But on 15 august, my points will be 65 as my experience exceeds 8 years. Will visa date of effect have any effect on my points??


If your points change then the date on which it does will be considered as effective date of EOI and not July while being considered for invitation.


----------



## chois

Meissam said:


> Hi buddy,
> How did you answer a question while filling ImmiAccount asking whether you can provide evidence of spouse functional English? I am wondering to know what your answer was, "yes" or "no" so that you have been given a choice to either provide the proof or pay vac2.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




My answer was "No". So I was really curious why the co still send me an email asking me for this instead of asking me to pay for the vac2 directly.


从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## Meissam

chois said:


> My answer was "No". So I was really curious why the co still send me an email asking me for this instead of asking me to pay for the vac2 directly.
> 
> 
> 从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk




Thanks dude. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

sumM said:


> Data compiled from DIBP site




Computer network professionals are in hot demand and have one of the highest invitations, yet we see few grants.
Why is that ?? 
I have been waiting for over 8 months now, still NOTHING.


----------



## vikaschandra

kamalendra said:


> employment verification happened for my previous employer only, on 4 aug by phone call..
> 
> First they called the landline number and did the general verification, then asked the contact number of any staffs that i have woked,, c gave the two staffs number,
> 
> then contacted one of them just after that i guess and asked how did he know me and asked the duties and responsibilities with that staff as we were in same postion,,,,,
> 
> then called me and verified the answers about duties, number of staffs, name of staffs, name of consultant, what was the working procedure of my organisation to do my duties etc
> 
> No progress since then,,, in fact i wonder they didnt asked a single thing about the current employment with me and no verification made to current office as well.
> 
> Can anyone explain that if they have to verify all the employment, then will they do at single day or they can do at gaps of few weeks???
> 
> When can i expect the grant after the employment verification???
> 
> i am waiting since 138 days


They might not go for verification for all the employments. I personally have noticed that the verification if has happened for multiple employments it was done with a gap of 3-4 working days. But again no certainty on that could happen after week also or may not happen at all


----------



## goaustralianow

Is anyone able to login to immi account? After login when I try to navigate to page where we see application status, I am getting following error message:

An unexpected error occurred. Please close all open browsers and try again

Does this mean CO is doing something to my application?


----------



## AbhishekKotian

goaustralianow said:


> Is anyone able to login to immi account? After login when I try to navigate to page where we see application status, I am getting following error message:
> 
> An unexpected error occurred. Please close all open browsers and try again
> 
> Does this mean CO is doing something to my application?


They were experiencing some technical difficulties which affected their call centres and external systems about 5 hours ago.

The latest update is that the services to the call centre and some external services have been restored but they are still rectifying the issue of users facing difficulties accessing ImmiAccount.


----------



## jairichi

goaustralianow said:


> Is anyone able to login to immi account? After login when I try to navigate to page where we see application status, I am getting following error message:
> 
> An unexpected error occurred. Please close all open browsers and try again
> 
> Does this mean CO is doing something to my application?


Same for me.


----------



## Sush1

On the Login Page itself it is written that the server is down. They have given the time by when the same will be up.



goaustralianow said:


> Is anyone able to login to immi account? After login when I try to navigate to page where we see application status, I am getting following error message:
> 
> An unexpected error occurred. Please close all open browsers and try again
> 
> Does this mean CO is doing something to my application?


----------



## Shaivi

vikaschandra said:


> kamalendra said:
> 
> 
> 
> employment verification happened for my previous employer only, on 4 aug by phone call..
> 
> First they called the landline number and did the general verification, then asked the contact number of any staffs that i have woked,, c gave the two staffs number,
> 
> then contacted one of them just after that i guess and asked how did he know me and asked the duties and responsibilities with that staff as we were in same postion,,,,,
> 
> then called me and verified the answers about duties, number of staffs, name of staffs, name of consultant, what was the working procedure of my organisation to do my duties etc
> 
> No progress since then,,, in fact i wonder they didnt asked a single thing about the current employment with me and no verification made to current office as well.
> 
> Can anyone explain that if they have to verify all the employment, then will they do at single day or they can do at gaps of few weeks???
> 
> When can i expect the grant after the employment verification???
> 
> i am waiting since 138 days
> 
> 
> 
> They might not go for verification for all the employments. I personally have noticed that the verification if has happened for multiple employments it was done with a gap of 3-4 working days. But again no certainty on that could happen after week also or may not happen at all
Click to expand...

Same kind of verification occur at my husbands work place on22/6/16
They called to his university and talked to rdgister and asked few question then again on monday they called account section ask question related to joining date,salary,etc and ask landline num of my husband's cabin then asked him his role and duties,how many ppl work under him,and ask contact num of person who work under him then ask the same thing to that person..after that no contact et


----------



## rayhsua

chois said:


> My answer was "No". So I was really curious why the co still send me an email asking me for this instead of asking me to pay for the vac2 directly.
> 
> 
> 从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


Hi chois,

It seems we are in the same boat now -- I received request for paying vac2 on 28 July and replied immediately, but am still waiting for further instructions from CO (Brisbane).


----------



## ozpunjabi

rayhsua said:


> Hi chois,
> 
> It seems we are in the same boat now -- I received request for paying vac2 on 28 July and replied immediately, but am still waiting for further instructions from CO (Brisbane).


Have you already paid vac2 or waiting for invoice??

Sent from my S6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rayhsua

ozpunjabi said:


> Have you already paid vac2 or waiting for invoice??
> 
> Sent from my S6 using Tapatalk


Hi ozpunjabi,

I'm still waiting for the invoice. Almost 2 weeks so worried about any further delay/verification from CO.


----------



## enjoybhatt

I see so many people get grant on 5th August ..Is it that they give grant on same day in batch ? or it was just a coincidence ?

Lodge on 26 April 
Employment ver for one employer :29 July (Other 4 employer dont know )


----------



## Abubakr

goaustralianow said:


> Is anyone able to login to immi account? After login when I try to navigate to page where we see application status, I am getting following error message:
> 
> An unexpected error occurred. Please close all open browsers and try again
> 
> Does this mean CO is doing something to my application?


Seems that all guys gets the same error even me, I thought also that it means that the co is working on a new change but now I don't think so, seems just a technical error


----------



## ozpunjabi

rayhsua said:


> Hi ozpunjabi,
> 
> I'm still waiting for the invoice. Almost 2 weeks so worried about any further delay/verification from CO.


It is not unusual for co to take 2-4 weeks to generate invoice. If u upload intention to pay vac2 upfront then co asks directly for second payment with invoice. These day they are taking 2-3 weeks for issuing grant even after paying vac2.

Sent from my S6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy1108

Hi guys, can you please help me with a question. Can I further attach a document to my visa application few days after original lodgement and documents submission?


----------



## chois

rayhsua said:


> Hi chois,
> 
> 
> 
> It seems we are in the same boat now -- I received request for paying vac2 on 28 July and replied immediately, but am still waiting for further instructions from CO (Brisbane).




Hi buddy, I also get the mail on 28 from CO (Brisbane)! We really are on the same boat! 
They should respond within 7 working days as they mentioned, however, they failed to do so. I sent another mail on Monday and click the "information provided" button on the immi account, but still get no response.


----------



## Anjaliz

*Form80, 1221, PCC, Medicals required for Infants?*

Hello All,

I'm primary applicant applying for 189 and i've also included my 7 months old son in my application. 
Question is- Is it mandatory for my 7 months old son to submit:
a) Form 80
b) From 1221
c) PCC
d) Medicals

I understand for me all the above 4 points are mandatory but i'm not sure is it mandatory for my 7 months old son? Kindly suggest.

~Anjaliz


----------



## goaustralianow

Anjaliz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm primary applicant applying for 189 and i've also included my 7 months old son in my application.
> Question is- Is it mandatory for my 7 months old son to submit:
> a) Form 80
> b) From 1221
> c) PCC
> d) Medicals
> 
> I understand for me all the above 4 points are mandatory but i'm not sure is it mandatory for my 7 months old son? Kindly suggest.
> 
> ~Anjaliz


Only Medicals are required. Nothing else.


----------



## kanz12

*notification*

Community and Public Sector Union (CPSU) members of the Department of Immigration and Border Protection, including the Australian Border Force, are taking part in a 24-hour work stoppage on Friday 12 August. Travellers heading overseas and returning to Australia on Thursday, 11 August, Friday 12 August and Saturday 13 August 2016 may experience delays at Australian international airports.
Arrangements are in place to protect Australia’s borders and minimise the impact on our operations, but if you are going overseas, we advise you to arrive at the airport early. After you have checked in for your flight, please proceed directly to Customs and Immigration. For more information, please visit: Important information for travellers and clients


----------



## jairichi

Roy1108 said:


> Hi guys, can you please help me with a question. Can I further attach a document to my visa application few days after original lodgement and documents submission?


Yes, you can.


----------



## sumM

From DIBP site itself.

Have been doing this time whiling activity since last month, since the data on http://myimmitracker.com/ might not be updated.




chumashankar said:


> where did you get this data
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumM

Same for number of us 




dakshch said:


> Computer network professionals are in hot demand and have one of the highest invitations, yet we see few grants.
> Why is that ??
> I have been waiting for over 8 months now, still NOTHING.


----------



## jairichi

dakshch said:


> Computer network professionals are in hot demand and have one of the highest invitations, yet we see few grants.
> Why is that ??
> I have been waiting for over 8 months now, still NOTHING.


Yes, I agree the demand is high and so is the supply. If you happen to see jobs advertised in linkedin and can see the number of applicants (locally and abroad) for a job in your field you will know that.


----------



## aussieby2016

Roy1108 said:


> Hi guys, can you please help me with a question. Can I further attach a document to my visa application few days after original lodgement and documents submission?


yes you can.....


----------



## Josephite

Do we get a mail for CO allocation after lodging Visa?
How do we track our visa application?


----------



## jairichi

Josephite said:


> Do we get a mail for CO allocation after lodging Visa?
> How do we track our visa application?


No, you will not get a mail after CO allocation. There are times some get an immi commencement mail. Looks like it is random. 
You cannot track after lodging a visa application. You could call GSM centre but you will get standard reply 'application is in process'.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

dakshch said:


> Computer network professionals are in hot demand and have one of the highest invitations, yet we see few grants.
> Why is that ??
> I have been waiting for over 8 months now, still NOTHING.


I think that's the invitation data only ... there is no other option in front of us but to wait .... there are few case brother which took more than a year .....

we have no other option


----------



## abhishek.gupta

sumM said:


> From DIBP site itself.
> 
> Have been doing this time whiling activity since last month, since the data on http://myimmitracker.com/ might not be updated.


i am not sure but it seems the invitations data only ... not the grant data.. 

can you share the link


----------



## rayhsua

chois said:


> Hi buddy, I also get the mail on 28 from CO (Brisbane)! We really are on the same boat!
> They should respond within 7 working days as they mentioned, however, they failed to do so. I sent another mail on Monday and click the "information provided" button on the immi account, but still get no response.


I saw your case on myimmitracker before long. Hopefully we will get response from CO (very likely the same CO) by next week...


----------



## aliee

Looks like people with whom an Adelaide CO contacted between 12-15 july haven't come back to check the cases again  anyone who got CO contact between these dates and has got the grant? for 261112


----------



## svinodh

sumM said:


> Data compiled from DIBP site


"is this data for grant or invitation"


----------



## Sush1

This is invitation Data. DIBP will not give the information for Grants. 



svinodh said:


> "is this data for grant or invitation"


----------



## nvraja4u

Prash2533 said:


> My HR got employee verification email today. Keeping fingers crossed for golden email.


Your emp verification happened for present employement? Are there any cases that the verification can also be done for previous employers?


----------



## andreyx108b

sumM said:


> From DIBP site itself.
> 
> 
> 
> Have been doing this time whiling activity since last month, since the data on http://myimmitracker.com/ might not be updated.




About 5% of cases are not updated on myimmitracker - they are classified as inactive and greyed out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12

Hey guys,
For the police certificates, it says if cumulative comes to more than 12 months then PCC is required.
I have made several trips to a country in Europe, cumulative of which comes to more than a year. How do we get PCC from that country? Anyone faced this scenario?


----------



## jairichi

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> For the police certificates, it says if cumulative comes to more than 12 months then PCC is required.
> I have made several trips to a country in Europe, cumulative of which comes to more than a year. How do we get PCC from that country? Anyone faced this scenario?


A country in Europe :confused2:. That is so specific for us to give an answer. Let us know which country it is.


----------



## jairichi

nvraja4u said:


> Your emp verification happened for present employement? Are there any cases that the verification can also be done for previous employers?


Yes, there are members in this thread who had employment verification with current and previous employers.


----------



## sumM

Yes.

Have to find a new activity :juggle:




Sush1 said:


> This is invitation Data. DIBP will not give the information for Grants.


----------



## goaustralianow

*Query on uploading more documents*

HI Jairichi, experts,

Need your views/thoughts - 

I lodged visa on 10th July and attached most of the documents on 11th July. Then later I attached some more docs like spouse's edcuation certs and marksheets, passport size photographs on 20th July. Then on 1st August I uploaded the Best employee certificate from the current employer.

Now if I want to upload a couple of more docs such as professional certifications like CCIE etc., do you think this will cause delay in processing the application.

Do you believe this would give CO an excuse/headroom to re-visit the application after 28 days from the latest date of uploading documents?

P.S. - My application status is "Received". Though I called DIBP and got to know that a CO is already assigned and working on the application.

Your kind response will be appreciated!


----------



## jairichi

No, it will not have any effect on your application processing time.



goaustralianow said:


> HI Jairichi, experts,
> 
> Need your views/thoughts -
> 
> I lodged visa on 10th July and attached most of the documents on 11th July. Then later I attached some more docs like spouse's edcuation certs and marksheets, passport size photographs on 20th July. Then on 1st August I uploaded the Best employee certificate from the current employer.
> 
> Now if I want to upload a couple of more docs such as professional certifications like CCIE etc., do you think this will cause delay in processing the application.
> 
> Do you believe this would give CO an excuse/headroom to re-visit the application after 28 days from the latest date of uploading documents?
> 
> P.S. - My application status is "Received". Though I called DIBP and got to know that a CO is already assigned and working on the application.
> 
> Your kind response will be appreciated!


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Prash2533 said:


> Yes they approached HR for both organizations. I have 12 years of exp. Adelaide.
> For your last question either CO can answer or only GOD.


Hi Prash,

How many points you claimed for employment and what exact documents you submitted for employment proof.

Regards


----------



## kawal_547

nvraja4u said:


> Your emp verification happened for present employement? Are there any cases that the verification can also be done for previous employers?


One of my friends employment verification happened for his employer from 2001-2005.

So you can guess that employment verification can happen with any of the employer .


----------



## Anjaliz

kawal_547 said:


> One of my friends employment verification happened for his employer from 2001-2005.
> 
> So you can guess that employment verification can happen with any of the employer .


In verification what do they exactly check? Is verification done to check for employment duration in that particular company or whether they check for Roles and responsibilities?


----------



## kawal_547

Anjaliz said:


> In verification what do they exactly check? Is verification done to check for employment duration in that particular company or whether they check for Roles and responsibilities?


Anjali, they can check anything or nothing at all.

In my case they emailed the employer asking joining/relieving(if)/working hours per week/duties/roles n resp/permanent or temporary.

I have seen cases where they have only sent the rnr letter and asked the genuineness and the person who signed was authorized or not.

They can call u or employer or both and ask any questions pertaining to job.

Or they can even physically visit.

Or none of the above.

All the best.


----------



## yatishbapat

Abubakr said:


> I have the exact situation like you, but I don't know till now if they contacted the HR or no.
> I don't know what to do either, the problem is that we will loose both our jobs and the pr visa, and the poor manager might get fired because of me, its like hell as I'm thinking about it all day


Emp


----------



## hari_it_ram

yatishbapat said:


> Friends, probably its game over for me wrt my Australian visa.. My current company HR who received the call from the Australian Embassy in Dubai to verify my employment was informed by the embassy about my visa application.. i dont know what the conversation happend but the embassy sent them the pdf copy of the letter which was signed by my reporting manager for verification.My reporting manager is not authorised signatory on company letter head. The HR summoned both of us and have initiated termination of our contracts due to violation of HR policy. I dont know whether my HR will respond to that email by the embassy. Considering the situation they would probably give adverse information to the AUS embassy verification officer. I have no idea what my next step should be. Do i have an option of emailing the Case officer of my current situation, or wait for the PIC4020 order which will definately come...Unfortunate!! but thats life.. i hope DIBP has a better way of doing verification atleast for the current employment so that someone would not lose their job!!!..




This is really bad to hear what was happened so far, you should have got the declaration in SD instead of company's letter head, I really feel still you can prove your work experience if DIBP sends the Natural justice letter. Hope things turns out very soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

yatishbapat said:


> Friends, probably its game over for me wrt my Australian visa.. My current company HR who received the call from the Australian Embassy in Dubai to verify my employment was informed by the embassy about my visa application.. i dont know what the conversation happend but the embassy sent them the pdf copy of the letter which was signed by my reporting manager for verification.My reporting manager is not authorised signatory on company letter head. The HR summoned both of us and have initiated termination of our contracts due to violation of HR policy. I dont know whether my HR will respond to that email by the embassy. Considering the situation they would probably give adverse information to the AUS embassy verification officer. I have no idea what my next step should be. Do i have an option of emailing the Case officer of my current situation, or wait for the PIC4020 order which will definately come...Unfortunate!! but thats life.. i hope DIBP has a better way of doing verification atleast for the current employment so that someone would not lose their job!!!..


That is so unfortunate. Your reporting manager should have provided you a reference letter on plain paper as many organizations are fussy about use of company letterhead. Hope your HR was able to confirm whatever was provided in letter with DIBP.


----------



## Abubakr

You still have hope, dibp won't refuse your visa unless they give you an opportunity to comment on your HR reply as i read on the dibp site


----------



## Prash2533

*Emp Ver*

Just curious to know like who decides whether they would be going for telephonic verification, email verification or personal visit to office for employee verification. Is it the CO discretion or the third party which carries out the verification. Any thoughts?


----------



## goaustralianow

jairichi said:


> No, it will not have any effect on your application processing time.


Thank you for the prompt response Jairichi! Appreciate it!

Well I have another query with which I need your suggestion:

I am working for a large MNC and have changed my team last week. Its altogether a new Business unit. Shall I get a new reference letter from HR of new BU and upload it?

Because I am not sure in case of verification how the old HR and manager would react.

Shall i fill form 1023 and upload the new reference letter? Or shall i report change in circumstance? How to approach it? I am little puzzled :confused2:


----------



## Celson

Thanks chois... I did sent them an email right after I paid the fee. It has been only 8 days but I'm so tired of the waiting time maybe today


----------



## chois

Celson said:


> Thanks chois... I did sent them an email right after I paid the fee. It has been only 8 days but I'm so tired of the waiting time maybe today




I hope you will get granted soon!


----------



## ozpunjabi

Celson said:


> Thanks chois... I did sent them an email right after I paid the fee. It has been only 8 days but I'm so tired of the waiting time maybe today


Its over 10 days for me.

Sent from my S6 using Tapatalk


----------



## agokarn

ozpunjabi said:


> Its over 10 days for me.
> 
> Sent from my S6 using Tapatalk


Hi, I am not sure how it works.
I got CO email saying either provide evidence of functional english (as he didnt consider my spouse's graduation docs as sufficient even though i had a letter from college). I was given an option to pay VAC2 and if i was ok with it, i was told to drop an email to [email protected] which i did instantly.
Its been 3 days now but i haven't got any update on how to make the payment.
Is this going to be a 28 day lifecycle before they even tell me how to pay?


----------



## Abubakr

Guys, is it acceptable to make a SD from my reporting manager instead of an experience certificate ?? In addition to bank statement and payslips
My HR is very uncooperative and won't make an experience certificate for me
And i have only one employer not more


----------



## harshi1188

Could you please help us with the contact details to contact Adelaide office


----------



## kawal_547

harshi1188 said:


> could you please help us with the contact details to contact adelaide office


+61 7 3136 7000


----------



## aussieby2016

harshi1188 said:


> could you please help us with the contact details to contact adelaide office


+61731367000


----------



## jairichi

As long as the initial reference letter stands good i.e. person who signed it can be contacted for verification and HR can vouch for it there is no reason to get a new reference letter. You can just fill the form for change of circumstances and send it to DIBP.



goaustralianow said:


> Thank you for the prompt response Jairichi! Appreciate it!
> 
> Well I have another query with which I need your suggestion:
> 
> I am working for a large MNC and have changed my team last week. Its altogether a new Business unit. Shall I get a new reference letter from HR of new BU and upload it?
> 
> Because I am not sure in case of verification how the old HR and manager would react.
> 
> Shall i fill form 1023 and upload the new reference letter? Or shall i report change in circumstance? How to approach it? I am little puzzled :confused2:


----------



## jairichi

Abubakr said:


> Guys, is it acceptable to make a SD from my reporting manager instead of an experience certificate ?? In addition to bank statement and payslips
> My HR is very uncooperative and won't make an experience certificate for me
> And i have only one employer not more


Yes, make sure first whether your reporting manager is allowed to do so and if yes in official letterhead. If your reporting manager is allowed to provide you one but not in official letter head then get it in plain paper. In that case if possible get it notarized or certified.


----------



## ronkar12

jairichi said:


> A country in Europe :confused2:. That is so specific for us to give an answer. Let us know which country it is.


Sweden. 
I googled and found out the police website and they do provide PCC (they call it police record extract). I emailed them and asked about it and they were quick enough to give a positive reply. All they need is a filled in form available in their website along with my passport copy. And the extact will be sent in 2~3 weeks time.


----------



## Abubakr

jairichi said:


> Abubakr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, is it acceptable to make a SD from my reporting manager instead of an experience certificate ?? In addition to bank statement and payslips
> My HR is very uncooperative and won't make an experience certificate for me
> And i have only one employer not more
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, make sure first whether your reporting manager is allowed to do so and if yes in official letterhead. If your reporting manager is allowed to provide you one but not in official letter head then get it in plain paper. In that case if possible get it notarized or certified.
Click to expand...

He is not authorized, and so i have to make it on plain paper so what is notarizing or certifying???


----------



## jairichi

Abubakr said:


> He is not authorized, and so i have to make it on plain paper so what is notarizing or certifying???


Ok fine. Just want to make sure that he does not end up with trouble for having signed that document. Get in plain paper and just get it addressed as "To whom it may concern". Since you are getting it in plain paper it would be better to get it notarized and if possible for him to sign in front of a notary. This would give more authenticity to that document. Check how it is done in the country you reside.


----------



## jairichi

ronkar12 said:


> Sweden.
> I googled and found out the police website and they do provide PCC (they call it police record extract). I emailed them and asked about it and they were quick enough to give a positive reply. All they need is a filled in form available in their website along with my passport copy. And the extact will be sent in 2~3 weeks time.


Got it. I did it for France and it was free. Got it in 4 days after making that request.


----------



## starwin4u

*Baby Added*

Dear All,

My New Born baby had been added to our application and HAP ID also been generated, I got updated by my Agent, now next step is to go for medicals, I'm planing to schedule it for around 26th August as I need to get back in shape.

My query is that CO had only asked only for Medical examination for my new born baby, No TB Screening, is this correct, Experts please clarify me.


----------



## jairichi

starwin4u said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My New Born baby had been added to our application and HAP ID also been generated, I got updated by my Agent, now next step is to go for medicals, I'm planing to schedule it for around 26th August as I need to get back in shape.
> 
> My query is that CO had only asked only for Medical examination for my new born baby, No TB Screening, is this correct, Experts please clarify me.


Yes, no TB screening or blood test for baby.


----------



## goaustralianow

jairichi said:


> As long as the initial reference letter stands good i.e. person who signed it can be contacted for verification and HR can vouch for it there is no reason to get a new reference letter. You can just fill the form for change of circumstances and send it to DIBP.


It was issued and signed by BU HR. Every BU has it's own HR. That is what is concerning me a bit. Because in case the verification does happen, old HR and manager may or may not be responsive as I no longer serving them.

BTW there is no direct HR contact on the reference letter. THere is a centralized email address of the HR department mentioned on the letter which can be used to find the authenticity of the letter.

Can you please guide what is the procedure to be followed to report change in circumstance and also how do i upload the new letter if at all i decide to upload it?


----------



## jairichi

goaustralianow said:


> It was issued and signed by BU HR. Every BU has it's own HR. That is what is concerning me a bit. Because in case the verification does happen, old HR and manager may or may not be responsive as I no longer serving them.
> 
> BTW there is no direct HR contact on the reference letter. THere is a centralized email address of the HR department mentioned on the letter which can be used to find the authenticity of the letter.
> 
> Can you please guide what is the procedure to be followed to report change in circumstance and also how do i upload the new letter if at all i decide to upload it?


Form 1022. Upload it in your immi account and also send it to GSM mail ID. New reference letter can be uploaded in the same section where you have uploaded the previous one.


----------



## chois

agokarn said:


> Hi, I am not sure how it works.
> 
> I got CO email saying either provide evidence of functional english (as he didnt consider my spouse's graduation docs as sufficient even though i had a letter from college). I was given an option to pay VAC2 and if i was ok with it, i was told to drop an email to [email protected] which i did instantly.
> 
> Its been 3 days now but i haven't got any update on how to make the payment.
> 
> Is this going to be a 28 day lifecycle before they even tell me how to pay?




I got the vac2 mail on July. 28, and replied on the same day. 14 days have gone, nothing happens.


----------



## starwin4u

jairichi said:


> Yes, no TB screening or blood test for baby.


Thanks Jairichi...


----------



## verma.rajput

My application is as well in *Received *status, however, I am not sure which team has been allocated. 

So, can I also use this number as well to know the application status and know if any CO is allocated. Or is there any other generic number like 0061 131881 (This number looks very short to me.)



aussieby2016 said:


> +61731367000


----------



## verynewuser

*my story*

06/02/2016 - EOI submitted with 65 points
17/02/2016 - Invitation received to apply for a visa
15/03/2016 - Visa application lodged
15/04/2016 - Case officer contact
11/08/2016 - required documentation still going on


----------



## kumar20120806

Hi All,

Finally received 3 grants for me and my family today.
It's been very tough from past couple of months waiting for the grant on each and every day.

I applied for 261313 in March-2016 with 65 points and got the mail verification done to my ex-employer(Infosys) three weeks back.

Thank you every one of this group for your valuable help and support.
Wish all best to all of you guys and hope you get your PR's very very soonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.


Thanks,


----------



## ramanjot kaur

congrats..
plz post your timeline


----------



## aussieby2016

verma.rajput said:


> My application is as well in *Received *status, however, I am not sure which team has been allocated.
> 
> So, can I also use this number as well to know the application status and know if any CO is allocated. Or is there any other generic number like 0061 131881 (This number looks very short to me.)


no, if CO has not contacted you and you haven't crossed 90 days from your application date, then no use calling them.....as the IVRS system clearly states than the helpline is only for those who have been contacted by CO.....


----------



## ozpunjabi

kumar20120806 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally received 3 grants for me and my family today.
> It's been very tough from past couple of months waiting for the grant on each and every day.
> 
> I applied for 261313 in March-2016 with 65 points and got the mail verification done to my ex-employer(Infosys) three weeks back.
> 
> Thank you every one of this group for your valuable help and support.
> Wish all best to all of you guys and hope you get your PR's very very soonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.
> 
> 
> Thanks,


Congrats buddy
PLs share your time line and points distribution?


----------



## aussieby2016

kumar20120806 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally received 3 grants for me and my family today.
> It's been very tough from past couple of months waiting for the grant on each and every day.
> 
> I applied for 261313 in March-2016 with 65 points and got the mail verification done to my ex-employer(Infosys) three weeks back.
> 
> Thank you every one of this group for your valuable help and support.
> Wish all best to all of you guys and hope you get your PR's very very soonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.
> 
> 
> Thanks,


congrats....looks like you got your grant 5 days later to your birthday (just guessing by the date mentioned in your username)


----------



## ramanjot kaur

hello all
i had lodged visa on 30 march 2016 in 261313 with 60 pts with my husband and daughter as dependants.
submitted all documents on 2 may 2016
CO adelaide contacted for AFP NPC for my husband on 12 May 2016 it was submitted on 3 June 2016 and was recieved the same day.
after this i did not had any contact with CO and no verification happened till date. 
# could any one suggest what all is going and how much more time we have to wait?
# is the reason for delay is 60 pts because others with 65 and more are getting grants
experts plz reply...


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Can I request those guys here in this forum who received the call from AHC Delhi and after how much time they got the GRANTS and was there any further verification in your cases.

Why I am requesting this is to see the trend of what happens after one gets a call from AHC Delhi, thus please share your experiences as I have also received the call from AHC Delhi and gone through the ~30mins interview.

Thanks in advance for sharing such information..


----------



## hari_it_ram

jairichi said:


> Yes, make sure first whether your reporting manager is allowed to do so and if yes in official letterhead. If your reporting manager is allowed to provide you one but not in official letter head then get it in plain paper. In that case if possible get it notarized or certified.




Are you sure about plain paper ? I believe we shd use bond paper (20r₹) instead of normal A4.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

hari_it_ram said:


> Are you sure about plain paper ? I believe we shd use bond paper (20r₹) instead of normal A4.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, as my wife submitted a SD from an ex-colleague in plain paper. He signed the document in front of a notary and got the document notarized too.


----------



## aussieby2016

ramanjot kaur said:


> hello all
> i had lodged visa on 30 march 2016 in 261313 with 60 pts with my husband and daughter as dependants.
> submitted all documents on 2 may 2016
> CO adelaide contacted for AFP NPC for my husband on 12 May 2016 it was submitted on 3 June 2016 and was recieved the same day.
> after this i did not had any contact with CO and no verification happened till date.
> # could any one suggest what all is going and how much more time we have to wait?
> # is the reason for delay is 60 pts because others with 65 and more are getting grants
> experts plz reply...


no one, including DIBP can tell you what is going on with your application...yes people might predict external verification, employment verification etc etc....but to the best knowledge nothing can be said with consistency...
delay in grants can always be because of not providing proper documents, less requirement of the particluar ANZCO in the market but never because of points....
so just stay poised, your grant would come in some time or the other...or best call them up and ask your status....though might receive a same standard reply, yet that would be more soothing than our guesses here in this forum.....all the best....


----------



## anikatyayan

kumar20120806 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally received 3 grants for me and my family today.
> It's been very tough from past couple of months waiting for the grant on each and every day.
> 
> I applied for 261313 in March-2016 with 65 points and got the mail verification done to my ex-employer(Infosys) three weeks back.
> 
> Thank you every one of this group for your valuable help and support.
> Wish all best to all of you guys and hope you get your PR's very very soonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.
> 
> 
> Thanks,


many congrats kumar...


----------



## wasim.yousaf

kumar20120806 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally received 3 grants for me and my family today.
> It's been very tough from past couple of months waiting for the grant on each and every day.
> 
> I applied for 261313 in March-2016 with 65 points and got the mail verification done to my ex-employer(Infosys) three weeks back.
> 
> Thank you every one of this group for your valuable help and support.
> Wish all best to all of you guys and hope you get your PR's very very soonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.
> 
> 
> Thanks,


congratulation....


----------



## hari_it_ram

jairichi said:


> Yes, as my wife submitted a SD from an ex-colleague in plain paper. He signed the document in front of a notary and got the document notarized too.




Did ACS accepted it ? If yes, this is a excellent news as many (my friends) are under impression that only Bond paper will be accepted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

hari_it_ram said:


> Did ACS accepted it ? If yes, this is a excellent news as many (my friends) are under impression that only Bond paper will be accepted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Accepted by ACS as well as DIBP.


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



kumar20120806 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally received 3 grants for me and my family today.
> It's been very tough from past couple of months waiting for the grant on each and every day.
> 
> I applied for 261313 in March-2016 with 65 points and got the mail verification done to my ex-employer(Infosys) three weeks back.
> 
> Thank you every one of this group for your valuable help and support.
> Wish all best to all of you guys and hope you get your PR's very very soonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.
> 
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## goaustralianow

jairichi said:


> Form 1022. Upload it in your immi account and also send it to GSM mail ID. New reference letter can be uploaded in the same section where you have uploaded the previous one.


Thanks Jairichi!


----------



## gold berry

How do co fo eemployment verification in self employed case? ?


----------



## gold berry

How do case officer verify employment in self employment case..?? Like i hav around 11 years of experience and haav applied for computer network and system engineer? Help guys


----------



## theonerox

*Finally the day has come*

Dear Mates,

Finally my day has come. Me and my spouse have received the grant today. There has been no employee verification AFAIK.

Timelines:
ANZSCO: 261311: Analyst Programmer
ACS +ve: 11 Nov 2015
PTE-A: 24 Feb 2016, R90, W90, L90, S90, O-90
EOI: 25 Feb 2016, 75 points
ITA: 8 Mar 2016
UK PCC: 15 Mar 2016
Meds: 15 April 2016
India PCC: 19 April 2016
Visa Lodged: 23 April 2016
CO Contact: 5 May 2016: Asked for spouse's degree marksheet as proof of english
Form 1023: 10 May 2016: Corrected typo errors in Form 80 and 1221
Change of Address: 1 June 2016
Form 1022: 1 June 2016: Informed about spouse's change of Employment
Change of Passport: 8 Jul 2016: Updated my new passport
Grant: 11 Aug 2016
IED: 19-Apr-2017.

I had submitted a total of 6 payslips (2 from prev organization, 4 from current), 26 As statements from 2008, Offer Letters, CV, Employment Letter with roles and responsibilities from previous employer, Stat declaration for current employment, Employment letter from current employer, Degree and Marksheets. 

This forum is an ocean of information and gave me confidence to apply the visa on my own. It really is a set of steps in a sequential order and I would recommend all members of this forum to do your research using this forum and apply on your own. 

Thanks everyone and I hope everyone waiting for their grants get them as soon as possible. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations


theonerox said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Finally my day has come. Me and my spouse have received the grant today. There has been no employee verification AFAIK.
> 
> Timelines:
> ANZSCO: 261311: Analyst Programmer
> ACS +ve: 11 Nov 2015
> PTE-A: 24 Feb 2016, R90, W90, L90, S90, O-90
> EOI: 25 Feb 2016, 75 points
> ITA: 8 Mar 2016
> UK PCC: 15 Mar 2016
> Meds: 15 April 2016
> India PCC: 19 April 2016
> Visa Lodged: 23 April 2016
> CO Contact: 5 May 2016: Asked for spouse's degree marksheet as proof of english
> Form 1023: 10 May 2016: Corrected typo errors in Form 80 and 1221
> Change of Address: 1 June 2016
> Form 1022: 1 June 2016: Informed about spouse's change of Employment
> Change of Passport: 8 Jul 2016: Updated my new passport
> Grant: 11 Aug 2016
> IED: 19-Apr-2017.
> 
> I had submitted a total of 6 payslips (2 from prev organization, 4 from current), 26 As statements from 2008, Offer Letters, CV, Employment Letter with roles and responsibilities from previous employer, Stat declaration for current employment, Employment letter from current employer, Degree and Marksheets.
> 
> This forum is an ocean of information and gave me confidence to apply the visa on my own. It really is a set of steps in a sequential order and I would recommend all members of this forum to do your research using this forum and apply on your own.
> 
> Thanks everyone and I hope everyone waiting for their grants get them as soon as possible. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## aussieby2016

theonerox said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Finally my day has come. Me and my spouse have received the grant today. There has been no employee verification AFAIK.
> 
> Timelines:
> ANZSCO: 261311: Analyst Programmer
> ACS +ve: 11 Nov 2015
> PTE-A: 24 Feb 2016, R90, W90, L90, S90, O-90
> EOI: 25 Feb 2016, 75 points
> ITA: 8 Mar 2016
> UK PCC: 15 Mar 2016
> Meds: 15 April 2016
> India PCC: 19 April 2016
> Visa Lodged: 23 April 2016
> CO Contact: 5 May 2016: Asked for spouse's degree marksheet as proof of english
> Form 1023: 10 May 2016: Corrected typo errors in Form 80 and 1221
> Change of Address: 1 June 2016
> Form 1022: 1 June 2016: Informed about spouse's change of Employment
> Change of Passport: 8 Jul 2016: Updated my new passport
> Grant: 11 Aug 2016
> IED: 19-Apr-2017.
> 
> I had submitted a total of 6 payslips (2 from prev organization, 4 from current), 26 As statements from 2008, Offer Letters, CV, Employment Letter with roles and responsibilities from previous employer, Stat declaration for current employment, Employment letter from current employer, Degree and Marksheets.
> 
> This forum is an ocean of information and gave me confidence to apply the visa on my own. It really is a set of steps in a sequential order and I would recommend all members of this forum to do your research using this forum and apply on your own.
> 
> Thanks everyone and I hope everyone waiting for their grants get them as soon as possible. :fingerscrossed:


congrats....


----------



## shaancm

theonerox said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally my day has come. Me and my spouse have received the grant today. There has been no employee verification AFAIK.
> 
> 
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> ANZSCO: 261311: Analyst Programmer
> 
> ACS +ve: 11 Nov 2015
> 
> PTE-A: 24 Feb 2016, R90, W90, L90, S90, O-90
> 
> EOI: 25 Feb 2016, 75 points
> 
> ITA: 8 Mar 2016
> 
> UK PCC: 15 Mar 2016
> 
> Meds: 15 April 2016
> 
> India PCC: 19 April 2016
> 
> Visa Lodged: 23 April 2016
> 
> CO Contact: 5 May 2016: Asked for spouse's degree marksheet as proof of english
> 
> Form 1023: 10 May 2016: Corrected typo errors in Form 80 and 1221
> 
> Change of Address: 1 June 2016
> 
> Form 1022: 1 June 2016: Informed about spouse's change of Employment
> 
> Change of Passport: 8 Jul 2016: Updated my new passport
> 
> Grant: 11 Aug 2016
> 
> IED: 19-Apr-2017.
> 
> 
> 
> I had submitted a total of 6 payslips (2 from prev organization, 4 from current), 26 As statements from 2008, Offer Letters, CV, Employment Letter with roles and responsibilities from previous employer, Stat declaration for current employment, Employment letter from current employer, Degree and Marksheets.
> 
> 
> 
> This forum is an ocean of information and gave me confidence to apply the visa on my own. It really is a set of steps in a sequential order and I would recommend all members of this forum to do your research using this forum and apply on your own.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone and I hope everyone waiting for their grants get them as soon as possible. :fingerscrossed:




Congrats..


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## wasim.yousaf

theonerox said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Finally my day has come. Me and my spouse have received the grant today. There has been no employee verification AFAIK.
> 
> Timelines:
> ANZSCO: 261311: Analyst Programmer
> ACS +ve: 11 Nov 2015
> PTE-A: 24 Feb 2016, R90, W90, L90, S90, O-90
> EOI: 25 Feb 2016, 75 points
> ITA: 8 Mar 2016
> UK PCC: 15 Mar 2016
> Meds: 15 April 2016
> India PCC: 19 April 2016
> Visa Lodged: 23 April 2016
> CO Contact: 5 May 2016: Asked for spouse's degree marksheet as proof of english
> Form 1023: 10 May 2016: Corrected typo errors in Form 80 and 1221
> Change of Address: 1 June 2016
> Form 1022: 1 June 2016: Informed about spouse's change of Employment
> Change of Passport: 8 Jul 2016: Updated my new passport
> Grant: 11 Aug 2016
> IED: 19-Apr-2017.
> 
> I had submitted a total of 6 payslips (2 from prev organization, 4 from current), 26 As statements from 2008, Offer Letters, CV, Employment Letter with roles and responsibilities from previous employer, Stat declaration for current employment, Employment letter from current employer, Degree and Marksheets.
> 
> This forum is an ocean of information and gave me confidence to apply the visa on my own. It really is a set of steps in a sequential order and I would recommend all members of this forum to do your research using this forum and apply on your own.
> 
> Thanks everyone and I hope everyone waiting for their grants get them as soon as possible. :fingerscrossed:


many many congratulations.


----------



## jatin1011

Hi Guys,

I have a query.
I have been invited on 3rd Aug under 261313. Me and my wife have undergone medicals via My Health Declaration. But when we went for PCC at Passport office they asked us to renew our passports to reflect current address and spouse's name. I have lodged a renewal process for our passports via fast track process. After that our PCC will happen on new passports.
Now our previous things like ACS, PTE, EOI, Medicals will be reflecting old passport. Now when we get the new passports shall we lodge visa application with new passport or lodge it with old passport details only and after that intimate them about passport renew by uploading form 1022 in our application after 1-2 days of lodging the visa application?
Please help.

Regards


----------



## theonerox

jatin1011 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a query.
> I have been invited on 3rd Aug under 261313. Me and my wife have undergone medicals via My Health Declaration.
> 
> Regards


Hi Jatin,

Please apply with new Passport while Lodging.


----------



## verma.rajput

Congrats to all who got *GRANT* today.

Could you please share at what Time IST did you receive email..


----------



## jatin1011

theonerox said:


> Hi Jatin,
> 
> Please apply with new Passport while Lodging.


Hi,

But I was thinking of applying with old passport and then uploading change of circumstances form with new passport.

Regards


----------



## theonerox

jatin1011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> But I was thinking of applying with old passport and then uploading change of circumstances form with new passport.
> 
> Regards


Hi Jatin,

I think that would be wrong because that is not your current travel document. I don't foresee any issues in applying with the current passport. Mine and my spouse's passport number on PCC and application are different.

Regards


----------



## jatin1011

theonerox said:


> Hi Jatin,
> 
> I think that would be wrong because that is not your current travel document. I don't foresee any issues in applying with the current passport. Mine and my spouse's passport number on PCC and application are different.
> 
> Regards


What about the grant. Have you got it? Did CO asked for form 1022 from you?

Regards


----------



## theonerox

jatin1011 said:


> What about the grant. Have you got it? Did CO asked for form 1022 from you?
> 
> Regards


Yes i have got my grant today.


----------



## aussieby2016

jatin1011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> But I was thinking of applying with old passport and then uploading change of circumstances form with new passport.
> 
> Regards


if you can receive your new passport within the deadline to apply, go ahead with the new passport....and also do upload your old passport for the reference of the CO.....


----------



## jairichi

jatin1011 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a query.
> I have been invited on 3rd Aug under 261313. Me and my wife have undergone medicals via My Health Declaration. But when we went for PCC at Passport office they asked us to renew our passports to reflect current address and spouse's name. I have lodged a renewal process for our passports via fast track process. After that our PCC will happen on new passports.
> Now our previous things like ACS, PTE, EOI, Medicals will be reflecting old passport. Now when we get the new passports shall we lodge visa application with new passport or lodge it with old passport details only and after that intimate them about passport renew by uploading form 1022 in our application after 1-2 days of lodging the visa application?
> Please help.
> 
> Regards


By the time you lodge your application your old passport will stand canceled and you cannot use it. You need to provide new passport details. Your new passport will have the old passport number written as a reference. Additionally, mention old passport details in relevant forms and upload a copy when uploading other documents.


----------



## theonerox

verma.rajput said:


> Congrats to all who got *GRANT* today.
> 
> Could you please share at what Time IST did you receive email..


Exactly at 06:30 AM


----------



## gold berry

Congrats


----------



## vikaschandra

theonerox said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Finally my day has come. Me and my spouse have received the grant today. There has been no employee verification AFAIK.
> 
> Timelines:
> ANZSCO: 261311: Analyst Programmer
> ACS +ve: 11 Nov 2015
> PTE-A: 24 Feb 2016, R90, W90, L90, S90, O-90
> EOI: 25 Feb 2016, 75 points
> ITA: 8 Mar 2016
> UK PCC: 15 Mar 2016
> Meds: 15 April 2016
> India PCC: 19 April 2016
> Visa Lodged: 23 April 2016
> CO Contact: 5 May 2016: Asked for spouse's degree marksheet as proof of english
> Form 1023: 10 May 2016: Corrected typo errors in Form 80 and 1221
> Change of Address: 1 June 2016
> Form 1022: 1 June 2016: Informed about spouse's change of Employment
> Change of Passport: 8 Jul 2016: Updated my new passport
> Grant: 11 Aug 2016
> IED: 19-Apr-2017.
> 
> I had submitted a total of 6 payslips (2 from prev organization, 4 from current), 26 As statements from 2008, Offer Letters, CV, Employment Letter with roles and responsibilities from previous employer, Stat declaration for current employment, Employment letter from current employer, Degree and Marksheets.
> 
> This forum is an ocean of information and gave me confidence to apply the visa on my own. It really is a set of steps in a sequential order and I would recommend all members of this forum to do your research using this forum and apply on your own.
> 
> Thanks everyone and I hope everyone waiting for their grants get them as soon as possible. :fingerscrossed:


Congratulations to you and your family.


----------



## andreyx108b

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Can I request those guys here in this forum who received the call from AHC Delhi and after how much time they got the GRANTS and was there any further verification in your cases.
> 
> 
> 
> Why I am requesting this is to see the trend of what happens after one gets a call from AHC Delhi, thus please share your experiences as I have also received the call from AHC Delhi and gone through the ~30mins interview.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for sharing such information..




There is plenty of such stats... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goaustralianow

theonerox said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Finally my day has come. Me and my spouse have received the grant today. There has been no employee verification AFAIK.
> 
> Timelines:
> ANZSCO: 261311: Analyst Programmer
> ACS +ve: 11 Nov 2015
> PTE-A: 24 Feb 2016, R90, W90, L90, S90, O-90
> EOI: 25 Feb 2016, 75 points
> ITA: 8 Mar 2016
> UK PCC: 15 Mar 2016
> Meds: 15 April 2016
> India PCC: 19 April 2016
> Visa Lodged: 23 April 2016
> CO Contact: 5 May 2016: Asked for spouse's degree marksheet as proof of english
> Form 1023: 10 May 2016: Corrected typo errors in Form 80 and 1221
> Change of Address: 1 June 2016
> Form 1022: 1 June 2016: Informed about spouse's change of Employment
> Change of Passport: 8 Jul 2016: Updated my new passport
> Grant: 11 Aug 2016
> IED: 19-Apr-2017.
> 
> I had submitted a total of 6 payslips (2 from prev organization, 4 from current), 26 As statements from 2008, Offer Letters, CV, Employment Letter with roles and responsibilities from previous employer, Stat declaration for current employment, Employment letter from current employer, Degree and Marksheets.
> 
> This forum is an ocean of information and gave me confidence to apply the visa on my own. It really is a set of steps in a sequential order and I would recommend all members of this forum to do your research using this forum and apply on your own.
> 
> Thanks everyone and I hope everyone waiting for their grants get them as soon as possible. :fingerscrossed:


Hearty congrats mate! All the best for all your future endeavours!

Your CO was from Adelaide of Brisbane?


----------



## theonerox

goaustralianow said:


> Hearty congrats mate! All the best for all your future endeavours!
> 
> Your CO was from Adelaide of Brisbane?


Thanks mate .. My CO was from Adelaide. 

Sent from my SM-A800YZ using Tapatalk


----------



## goaustralianow

theonerox said:


> Thanks mate .. My CO was from Adelaide.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800YZ using Tapatalk


Awesome, Thanks


----------



## Prash2533

theonerox said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Finally my day has come. Me and my spouse have received the grant today. There has been no employee verification AFAIK.
> 
> Timelines:
> ANZSCO: 261311: Analyst Programmer
> ACS +ve: 11 Nov 2015
> PTE-A: 24 Feb 2016, R90, W90, L90, S90, O-90
> EOI: 25 Feb 2016, 75 points
> ITA: 8 Mar 2016
> UK PCC: 15 Mar 2016
> Meds: 15 April 2016
> India PCC: 19 April 2016
> Visa Lodged: 23 April 2016
> CO Contact: 5 May 2016: Asked for spouse's degree marksheet as proof of english
> Form 1023: 10 May 2016: Corrected typo errors in Form 80 and 1221
> Change of Address: 1 June 2016
> Form 1022: 1 June 2016: Informed about spouse's change of Employment
> Change of Passport: 8 Jul 2016: Updated my new passport
> Grant: 11 Aug 2016
> IED: 19-Apr-2017.
> 
> I had submitted a total of 6 payslips (2 from prev organization, 4 from current), 26 As statements from 2008, Offer Letters, CV, Employment Letter with roles and responsibilities from previous employer, Stat declaration for current employment, Employment letter from current employer, Degree and Marksheets.
> 
> This forum is an ocean of information and gave me confidence to apply the visa on my own. It really is a set of steps in a sequential order and I would recommend all members of this forum to do your research using this forum and apply on your own.
> 
> Thanks everyone and I hope everyone waiting for their grants get them as soon as possible. :fingerscrossed:


Congrats buddy


----------



## Celson

congratulation buddy , enjoy it


----------



## coolrc_04

Hello, 
Is there a thread for people who got a grant? Just want to know about their experience and steps after getting the grant. 
Thanks


----------



## sethisaab

By Gods grace and my forum friends, wishes ....have received grant for me my better half and my angel daughter

Here is how my journey went
1)	ACS : Jan 16
2)	IELTS : R/L/W/S – 8.5/8.5/7/8 (jan 16)
3)	PTE 1 and PTE 2 (managed complete 8 above in all) 20th March
4)	Got invite for ANZO 261111 on 23rd March (70 points)
5)	Applied for Visa on 30th March with all docs, medicals, PCC preloaded
6)	Immi commencement mail on 19th April (GSM Adelaide)
7)	Employment verification 25th july(Email was sent to HR of my Current company- for which i claimed 3 months employment)
8)	Grant on 11th August
9)	IED: 17th March 2017
It was 9.50 AM and i was on my way to office when i received call from my consultant playing game that i was requested extra info, i was shocked before i could say anything she said she was joking and i have got the grant, immediately made a U turn back home and informed about sick leave 
Patience is the key which many forum members told me 
Thanks again to all friends and forum members specially Vikaschandra,SOL79,Samsonk76, anirudh , anikatyayan, JSchopra saab for their help  

I wish all the best to everyone who are waiting for grant , i got it when i was least expecting it ..


----------



## coolrc_04

Congrats 



sethisaab said:


> By Gods grace and my forum friends, wishes ....have received grant for me my better half and my angel daughter
> 
> Here is how my journey went
> 1)	ACS : Jan 16
> 2)	IELTS : R/L/W/S – 8.5/8.5/7/8 (jan 16)
> 3)	PTE 1 and PTE 2 (managed complete 8 above in all) 20th March
> 4)	Got invite for ANZO 261111 on 23rd March (70 points)
> 5)	Applied for Visa on 30th March with all docs, medicals, PCC preloaded
> 6)	Immi commencement mail on 19th April (GSM Adelaide)
> 7)	Employment verification 25th july(Email was sent to HR of my Current company- for which i claimed 3 months employment)
> 8)	Grant on 11th August
> 9)	IED: 17th March 2017
> It was 9.50 AM and i was on my way to office when i received call from my consultant playing game that i was requested extra info, i was shocked before i could say anything she said she was joking and i have got the grant, immediately made a U turn back home and informed about sick leave 
> Patience is the key which many forum members told me
> Thanks again to all friends and forum members specially Vikaschandra,SOL79,Samsonk76, anirudh , anikatyayan, JSchopra saab for their help 
> 
> I wish all the best to everyone who are waiting for grant , i got it when i was least expecting it ..


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations Man.
My timeline is quite similar to yours. Lets see what happens for me.



sethisaab said:


> By Gods grace and my forum friends, wishes ....have received grant for me my better half and my angel daughter
> 
> Here is how my journey went
> 1)	ACS : Jan 16
> 2)	IELTS : R/L/W/S – 8.5/8.5/7/8 (jan 16)
> 3)	PTE 1 and PTE 2 (managed complete 8 above in all) 20th March
> 4)	Got invite for ANZO 261111 on 23rd March (70 points)
> 5)	Applied for Visa on 30th March with all docs, medicals, PCC preloaded
> 6)	Immi commencement mail on 19th April (GSM Adelaide)
> 7)	Employment verification 25th july(Email was sent to HR of my Current company- for which i claimed 3 months employment)
> 8)	Grant on 11th August
> 9)	IED: 17th March 2017
> It was 9.50 AM and i was on my way to office when i received call from my consultant playing game that i was requested extra info, i was shocked before i could say anything she said she was joking and i have got the grant, immediately made a U turn back home and informed about sick leave 
> Patience is the key which many forum members told me
> Thanks again to all friends and forum members specially Vikaschandra,SOL79,Samsonk76, anirudh , anikatyayan, JSchopra saab for their help 
> 
> I wish all the best to everyone who are waiting for grant , i got it when i was least expecting it ..


----------



## sethisaab

Sush1 said:


> Congratulations Man.
> My timeline is quite similar to yours. Lets see what happens for me.


thanks Sush1  you shall get your grant soon


----------



## goaustralianow

sethisaab said:


> By Gods grace and my forum friends, wishes ....have received grant for me my better half and my angel daughter
> 
> Here is how my journey went
> 1)	ACS : Jan 16
> 2)	IELTS : R/L/W/S – 8.5/8.5/7/8 (jan 16)
> 3)	PTE 1 and PTE 2 (managed complete 8 above in all) 20th March
> 4)	Got invite for ANZO 261111 on 23rd March (70 points)
> 5)	Applied for Visa on 30th March with all docs, medicals, PCC preloaded
> 6)	Immi commencement mail on 19th April (GSM Adelaide)
> 7)	Employment verification 25th july(Email was sent to HR of my Current company- for which i claimed 3 months employment)
> 8)	Grant on 11th August
> 9)	IED: 17th March 2017
> It was 9.50 AM and i was on my way to office when i received call from my consultant playing game that i was requested extra info, i was shocked before i could say anything she said she was joking and i have got the grant, immediately made a U turn back home and informed about sick leave 
> Patience is the key which many forum members told me
> Thanks again to all friends and forum members specially Vikaschandra,SOL79,Samsonk76, anirudh , anikatyayan, JSchopra saab for their help 
> 
> I wish all the best to everyone who are waiting for grant , i got it when i was least expecting it ..


Hearty congrats mate! All the best for all your future endeavours!


----------



## Micro111999

goaustralianow said:


> Hearty congrats mate! All the best for all your future endeavours!


Many congratulations to you and to your family. just wanted to clarify one point where you mentioned you claimed 3 months employment?

How can you claim 3 months employment?

Thanks

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## coolrc_04

Can someone please answer this?

Is there a thread for people who got a grant? Just want to know about their experience and steps after getting the grant. 

Thanks


----------



## Moneyjheeta

sethisaab said:


> By Gods grace and my forum friends, wishes ....have received grant for me my better half and my angel daughter
> 
> Here is how my journey went
> 1)ACS : Jan 16
> 2)IELTS : R/L/W/S – 8.5/8.5/7/8 (jan 16)
> 3)PTE 1 and PTE 2 (managed complete 8 above in all) 20th March
> 4)Got invite for ANZO 261111 on 23rd March (70 points)
> 5)Applied for Visa on 30th March with all docs, medicals, PCC preloaded
> 6)Immi commencement mail on 19th April (GSM Adelaide)
> 7)Employment verification 25th july(Email was sent to HR of my Current company- for which i claimed 3 months employment)
> 8)Grant on 11th August
> 9)IED: 17th March 2017
> It was 9.50 AM and i was on my way to office when i received call from my consultant playing game that i was requested extra info, i was shocked before i could say anything she said she was joking and i have got the grant, immediately made a U turn back home and informed about sick leave 
> Patience is the key which many forum members told me
> Thanks again to all friends and forum members specially Vikaschandra,SOL79,Samsonk76, anirudh , anikatyayan, JSchopra saab for their help 
> 
> I wish all the best to everyone who are waiting for grant , i got it when i was least expecting it ..


Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sivaijiv

Hello Everyone,

I was waiting to write a note like this that I have recevied the 'long wait email' - THE GRANT NOTICE today for my family 

Here are my timelines:
261313 - Software Engineer
VISA Lodged - 23 JAN 2016
CO Brisbane contact for additional documents - 08 FEB 2016
Satisfied all requirement : 03 MARCH 2016
Employer replied for verification : 11 JULY 2016
VISA Grant : 11 AUG 2016
IED : 18 FEB 2017

As I have passed many painful days for this golden day,would just tell others waiting for long time, don't get puzzled with mixed thoughts just stay positive and wait for your day to come with complete hope.You will get it !!

Special thanks to this forum which made my everyday in these tough times.

Wish you all to be blessed with grants soon.


----------



## goaustralianow

sivaijiv said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I was waiting to write a note like this that I have recevied the 'long wait email' - THE GRANT NOTICE today for my family
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> VISA Lodged - 23 JAN 2016
> CO Brisbane contact for additional documents - 08 FEB 2016
> Satisfied all requirement : 03 MARCH 2016
> Employer replied for verification : 11 JULY 2016
> VISA Grant : 11 AUG 2016
> IED : 18 FEB 2017
> 
> As I have passed many painful days for this golden day,would just tell others waiting for long time, don't get puzzled with mixed thoughts just stay positive and wait for your day to come with complete hope.You will get it !!
> 
> Special thanks to this forum which made my everyday in these tough times.
> 
> Wish you all to be blessed with grants soon.


Hearty congrats mate! All the best for all your future endeavours!


----------



## kawal_547

sethisaab said:


> By Gods grace and my forum friends, wishes ....have received grant for me my better half and my angel daughter
> 
> Here is how my journey went
> 1)ACS : Jan 16
> 2)IELTS : R/L/W/S – 8.5/8.5/7/8 (jan 16)
> 3)PTE 1 and PTE 2 (managed complete 8 above in all) 20th March
> 4)Got invite for ANZO 261111 on 23rd March (70 points)
> 5)Applied for Visa on 30th March with all docs, medicals, PCC preloaded
> 6)Immi commencement mail on 19th April (GSM Adelaide)
> 7)Employment verification 25th july(Email was sent to HR of my Current company- for which i claimed 3 months employment)
> 8)Grant on 11th August
> 9)IED: 17th March 2017
> It was 9.50 AM and i was on my way to office when i received call from my consultant playing game that i was requested extra info, i was shocked before i could say anything she said she was joking and i have got the grant, immediately made a U turn back home and informed about sick leave 
> Patience is the key which many forum members told me
> Thanks again to all friends and forum members specially Vikaschandra,SOL79,Samsonk76, anirudh , anikatyayan, JSchopra saab for their help 
> 
> I wish all the best to everyone who are waiting for grant , i got it when i was least expecting it ..


Congratulations

All the best for new journey ahead.


----------



## Roy1108

Hi guys, can you please help me with a question. i have submitted an affidavit (statutory letter) signed by myself stating "my employer HR policy does not allow issuing detailed job roles and responsibilities on a company letter head". I have submitted my job roles and responsibilities on a normal A4 sheet signed by a manager along with payslips, appointment letter, tax documents etc.

I have read in some forums that the affidavit has to be signed by the referee manager. Is it true? Do I need to resubmit?


----------



## vicks1

*Thank u note to members*

This note is for members who are doing this wonderful job of posting their exp of visa grant. I wanted to share my timeslines of getting the visa.


Here are my timelines:
2631111 - Computer network & Systems engineer
ACS Submitted : 24th July 
ACS + - 5th July 2016
EOI Invitation (60 points): 6th July 2016
VIsa Lodge : 27th July 2016 ( uploaded form 80, 1221, PCC, & rest of the documents)
Health Check up : 30th July 2016
Direct Visa Grant: 08th Aug 2016

Special thanks to this forum which made my everyday easier.

Wish you all to be blessed with grants soon.


----------



## Prash2533

sethisaab said:


> By Gods grace and my forum friends, wishes ....have received grant for me my better half and my angel daughter
> 
> Here is how my journey went
> 1)	ACS : Jan 16
> 2)	IELTS : R/L/W/S – 8.5/8.5/7/8 (jan 16)
> 3)	PTE 1 and PTE 2 (managed complete 8 above in all) 20th March
> 4)	Got invite for ANZO 261111 on 23rd March (70 points)
> 5)	Applied for Visa on 30th March with all docs, medicals, PCC preloaded
> 6)	Immi commencement mail on 19th April (GSM Adelaide)
> 7)	Employment verification 25th july(Email was sent to HR of my Current company- for which i claimed 3 months employment)
> 8)	Grant on 11th August
> 9)	IED: 17th March 2017
> It was 9.50 AM and i was on my way to office when i received call from my consultant playing game that i was requested extra info, i was shocked before i could say anything she said she was joking and i have got the grant, immediately made a U turn back home and informed about sick leave 
> Patience is the key which many forum members told me
> Thanks again to all friends and forum members specially Vikaschandra,SOL79,Samsonk76, anirudh , anikatyayan, JSchopra saab for their help 
> 
> I wish all the best to everyone who are waiting for grant , i got it when i was least expecting it ..


Congrats Sethisaab


----------



## goaustralianow

vicks1 said:


> This note is for members who are doing this wonderful job of posting their exp of visa grant. I wanted to share my timeslines of getting the visa.
> 
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> 2631111 - Computer network & Systems engineer
> ACS Submitted : 24th July
> ACS + - 5th July 2016
> EOI Invitation (60 points): 6th July 2016
> VIsa Lodge : 27th July 2016 ( uploaded form 80, 1221, PCC, & rest of the documents)
> Health Check up : 30th July 2016
> Direct Visa Grant: 08th Aug 2016
> 
> Special thanks to this forum which made my everyday easier.
> 
> Wish you all to be blessed with grants soon.


WOW! Thats fastest ever in our ANZSCO  Congrats mate!

Where did you get your grant from - Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## Prash2533

Prash2533 said:


> My HR got employee verification email today. Keeping fingers crossed for golden email.


After verification email, today was the time for interview with one of the representative from AHC delhi. The interview lasted 20-25 minutes and she asked almost everything except my kids. My spouse and mine details, education background, employment checks, current roles and responsibilities with examples, reporting managers, HR's, company size and lastly she inquired about my ex colleague who has migrated to Australia in Feb. Was little bit shocked at her last question.

Keeping fingers crossed for Golden email.


----------



## Prash2533

vicks1 said:


> This note is for members who are doing this wonderful job of posting their exp of visa grant. I wanted to share my timeslines of getting the visa.
> 
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> 2631111 - Computer network & Systems engineer
> ACS Submitted : 24th July
> ACS + - 5th July 2016
> EOI Invitation (60 points): 6th July 2016
> VIsa Lodge : 27th July 2016 ( uploaded form 80, 1221, PCC, & rest of the documents)
> Health Check up : 30th July 2016
> Direct Visa Grant: 08th Aug 2016
> 
> Special thanks to this forum which made my everyday easier.
> 
> Wish you all to be blessed with grants soon.


Congrats Vicks1


----------



## coolrc_04

Congrats 



vicks1 said:


> This note is for members who are doing this wonderful job of posting their exp of visa grant. I wanted to share my timeslines of getting the visa.
> 
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> 2631111 - Computer network & Systems engineer
> ACS Submitted : 24th July
> ACS + - 5th July 2016
> EOI Invitation (60 points): 6th July 2016
> VIsa Lodge : 27th July 2016 ( uploaded form 80, 1221, PCC, & rest of the documents)
> Health Check up : 30th July 2016
> Direct Visa Grant: 08th Aug 2016
> 
> Special thanks to this forum which made my everyday easier.
> 
> Wish you all to be blessed with grants soon.


----------



## jamdarr

jairichi said:


> By the time you lodge your application your old passport will stand canceled and you cannot use it. You need to provide new passport details. Your new passport will have the old passport number written as a reference. Additionally, mention old passport details in relevant forms and upload a copy when uploading other documents.


HI Jairichi,

Just one question based on your details in signature.

How do I go about applying for US PCC ?
Do I have to get it for all the years that I lived in the US, or just the years that come in my last 10 years?
I was in New Jersey. 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## vikaschandra

sethisaab said:


> By Gods grace and my forum friends, wishes ....have received grant for me my better half and my angel daughter
> 
> Here is how my journey went
> 1)	ACS : Jan 16
> 2)	IELTS : R/L/W/S – 8.5/8.5/7/8 (jan 16)
> 3)	PTE 1 and PTE 2 (managed complete 8 above in all) 20th March
> 4)	Got invite for ANZO 261111 on 23rd March (70 points)
> 5)	Applied for Visa on 30th March with all docs, medicals, PCC preloaded
> 6)	Immi commencement mail on 19th April (GSM Adelaide)
> 7)	Employment verification 25th july(Email was sent to HR of my Current company- for which i claimed 3 months employment)
> 8)	Grant on 11th August
> 9)	IED: 17th March 2017
> It was 9.50 AM and i was on my way to office when i received call from my consultant playing game that i was requested extra info, i was shocked before i could say anything she said she was joking and i have got the grant, immediately made a U turn back home and informed about sick leave 
> Patience is the key which many forum members told me
> Thanks again to all friends and forum members specially Vikaschandra,SOL79,Samsonk76, anirudh , anikatyayan, JSchopra saab for their help 
> 
> I wish all the best to everyone who are waiting for grant , i got it when i was least expecting it ..


Congratulations and best wishes to your and your family sethisaab


----------



## vikaschandra

sivaijiv said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I was waiting to write a note like this that I have recevied the 'long wait email' - THE GRANT NOTICE today for my family
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> VISA Lodged - 23 JAN 2016
> CO Brisbane contact for additional documents - 08 FEB 2016
> Satisfied all requirement : 03 MARCH 2016
> Employer replied for verification : 11 JULY 2016
> VISA Grant : 11 AUG 2016
> IED : 18 FEB 2017
> 
> As I have passed many painful days for this golden day,would just tell others waiting for long time, don't get puzzled with mixed thoughts just stay positive and wait for your day to come with complete hope.You will get it !!
> 
> Special thanks to this forum which made my everyday in these tough times.
> 
> Wish you all to be blessed with grants soon.


Congratulations siva


----------



## jairichi

You cannot get based on any specific dates as no dates will be mentioned in US PCC.
https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks

Currently it takes 12 to 14 weeks to get report.

https://www.border.gov.au/about/cont...-locations/usa
US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months.

Get your fingerprints taken by an expert. If possible send copies in separate envelopes to be considered as individual request. In case one copy in an envelope does not meet their requirement the other one in a new envelope might and in this way you will not lose time.




jamdarr said:


> HI Jairichi,
> 
> Just one question based on your details in signature.
> 
> How do I go about applying for US PCC ?
> Do I have to get it for all the years that I lived in the US, or just the years that come in my last 10 years?
> I was in New Jersey.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Roy1108

Any one able to help me with my earlier post?

Hi guys, can you please help me with a question. i have submitted an affidavit (statutory letter) signed by myself stating "my employer HR policy does not allow issuing detailed job roles and responsibilities on a company letter head". I have submitted my job roles and responsibilities on a normal A4 sheet signed by a manager along with payslips, appointment letter, tax documents etc. I have read in some forums that the affidavit has to be signed by the referee manager. Is it true? Do I need to resubmit?

Thanks a lot


----------



## AbhishekKotian

theonerox said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Finally my day has come. Me and my spouse have received the grant today. There has been no employee verification AFAIK.
> 
> Timelines:
> ANZSCO: 261311: Analyst Programmer
> ACS +ve: 11 Nov 2015
> PTE-A: 24 Feb 2016, R90, W90, L90, S90, O-90
> EOI: 25 Feb 2016, 75 points
> ITA: 8 Mar 2016
> UK PCC: 15 Mar 2016
> Meds: 15 April 2016
> India PCC: 19 April 2016
> Visa Lodged: 23 April 2016
> CO Contact: 5 May 2016: Asked for spouse's degree marksheet as proof of english
> Form 1023: 10 May 2016: Corrected typo errors in Form 80 and 1221
> Change of Address: 1 June 2016
> Form 1022: 1 June 2016: Informed about spouse's change of Employment
> Change of Passport: 8 Jul 2016: Updated my new passport
> Grant: 11 Aug 2016
> IED: 19-Apr-2017.
> 
> I had submitted a total of 6 payslips (2 from prev organization, 4 from current), 26 As statements from 2008, Offer Letters, CV, Employment Letter with roles and responsibilities from previous employer, Stat declaration for current employment, Employment letter from current employer, Degree and Marksheets.
> 
> This forum is an ocean of information and gave me confidence to apply the visa on my own. It really is a set of steps in a sequential order and I would recommend all members of this forum to do your research using this forum and apply on your own.
> 
> Thanks everyone and I hope everyone waiting for their grants get them as soon as possible. :fingerscrossed:


Congratulations


----------



## AbhishekKotian

sethisaab said:


> By Gods grace and my forum friends, wishes ....have received grant for me my better half and my angel daughter
> 
> Here is how my journey went
> 1)	ACS : Jan 16
> 2)	IELTS : R/L/W/S – 8.5/8.5/7/8 (jan 16)
> 3)	PTE 1 and PTE 2 (managed complete 8 above in all) 20th March
> 4)	Got invite for ANZO 261111 on 23rd March (70 points)
> 5)	Applied for Visa on 30th March with all docs, medicals, PCC preloaded
> 6)	Immi commencement mail on 19th April (GSM Adelaide)
> 7)	Employment verification 25th july(Email was sent to HR of my Current company- for which i claimed 3 months employment)
> 8)	Grant on 11th August
> 9)	IED: 17th March 2017
> It was 9.50 AM and i was on my way to office when i received call from my consultant playing game that i was requested extra info, i was shocked before i could say anything she said she was joking and i have got the grant, immediately made a U turn back home and informed about sick leave 
> Patience is the key which many forum members told me
> Thanks again to all friends and forum members specially Vikaschandra,SOL79,Samsonk76, anirudh , anikatyayan, JSchopra saab for their help 
> 
> I wish all the best to everyone who are waiting for grant , i got it when i was least expecting it ..


Congratulations to you and your family


----------



## jamdarr

jairichi said:


> You cannot get based on any specific dates as no dates will be mentioned in US PCC.
> https://www.fbi.gov/services/cjis/identity-history-summary-checks
> 
> Currently it takes 12 to 14 weeks to get report.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/cont...-locations/usa
> US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months.
> 
> Get your fingerprints taken by an expert. If possible send copies in separate envelopes to be considered as individual request. In case one copy in an envelope does not meet their requirement the other one in a new envelope might and in this way you will not lose time.



I went through the FBI website and downloaded the application form. I will take a printout of the form and fill it. The other document is the actual finger prints card. Who is a fingerprint technician in India. I live in Pune, so not sure. Is it any advocate?

After I take the fingerprints, should I courier it along with the application for to the US address? or should I scan and send it to them. 

The other url that you have given fails to open. What is that about?

Thanks


----------



## AbhishekKotian

sivaijiv said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I was waiting to write a note like this that I have recevied the 'long wait email' - THE GRANT NOTICE today for my family
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> VISA Lodged - 23 JAN 2016
> CO Brisbane contact for additional documents - 08 FEB 2016
> Satisfied all requirement : 03 MARCH 2016
> Employer replied for verification : 11 JULY 2016
> VISA Grant : 11 AUG 2016
> IED : 18 FEB 2017
> 
> As I have passed many painful days for this golden day,would just tell others waiting for long time, don't get puzzled with mixed thoughts just stay positive and wait for your day to come with complete hope.You will get it !!
> 
> Special thanks to this forum which made my everyday in these tough times.
> 
> Wish you all to be blessed with grants soon.


Congratulations to you and your family


----------



## jairichi

Roy1108 said:


> Any one able to help me with my earlier post?
> 
> Hi guys, can you please help me with a question. i have submitted an affidavit (statutory letter) signed by myself stating "my employer HR policy does not allow issuing detailed job roles and responsibilities on a company letter head". I have submitted my job roles and responsibilities on a normal A4 sheet signed by a manager along with payslips, appointment letter, tax documents etc. I have read in some forums that the affidavit has to be signed by the referee manager. Is it true? Do I need to resubmit?
> 
> Thanks a lot


I do not think DIBP cares whether your employer will give a detailed reference letter or not. If they need to verify they might reach out to your HR and/or manager who signed the letter and/or you.


----------



## Roy1108

Thanks buddy. I'm just checking if the referee manager also need to sign on the affidavit in addition to the reference letters on normal a4 sheets?


----------



## jairichi

jamdarr said:


> I went through the FBI website and downloaded the application form. I will take a printout of the form and fill it. The other document is the actual finger prints card. Who is a fingerprint technician in India. I live in Pune, so not sure. Is it any advocate?
> 
> After I take the fingerprints, should I courier it along with the application for to the US address? or should I scan and send it to them.
> 
> The other url that you have given fails to open. What is that about?
> 
> Thanks


Google search "fingerprints pune" and you will find many experts providing this service. Get your fingerprints in prescribed cards. You need to courier the application form, fingerprint card and payment instruction to the address provided. Use a courier where you can track the journey of your shipment as FBI will not confirm receipt of the package.

The other URL is about the need for state PCC if you have stayed in the past year from states wherever you have stayed for 3 months or more.


----------



## jairichi

Roy1108 said:


> Thanks buddy. I'm just checking if the referee manager also need to sign on the affidavit in addition to the reference letters on normal a4 sheets?


It is better to have someone else's signature and if possible the document notarized. The person who signs the letter can be your HR or the manager to whom you report to.


----------



## aksha

I have a couple of doubts about visa lodging.

1) Is Form 80 and 1221 needed for all applicants (Me wife and Son)
2) Do I have to provide all employment proof and education docs for my Wife? (I am not claiming any points from her) but filling details in form 80 or 1221.
3) So for the document uploading is there any format like each company will have 1 PDF file?
4) Is there any document checklist after visa lodging


----------



## vikaschandra

aksha said:


> I have a couple of doubts about visa lodging.
> 
> 1) Is Form 80 and 1221 needed for all applicants (Me wife and Son)
> 2) Do I have to provide all employment proof and education docs for my Wife? (I am not claiming any points from her) but filling details in form 80 or 1221.
> 3) So for the document uploading is there any format like each company will have 1 PDF file?
> 4) Is there any document checklist after visa lodging


1. Not required for kids. Fill only for self and spouse
2. Not required just fill form 80,1221, language competency document, educational certificates 
3. You can do that just remember that you have limit of 60 files per applicant
4. Follow the DIBP website, you can search these threads as well for the checklist it has been posted multiple times


----------



## desiswag

Anybody please provide a list of documents to upload during visa lodge for primary applicant.
Is there any link for step-wise (or page wise) instructions screenshots for lodging visa application?


----------



## MissionAus_2016

andreyx108b said:


> There is plenty of such stats...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Where can we find such stats


----------



## outworldy cartoon1

1. Guys I have a doubt. I have my polio certificate but it is in a regional language( I am from India ), what can be done? Should I take it with me to the doctor when I take it for medicals or there is some mechanism to get it translated into English. Is it a compulsion or just an extra step. 

2. Second doubt is I am working in a different state, I got job in a different state not the place where I lived and studied so my passport has my original residential address. I do not have a proper address proof since I live with a relative. I went to the local police station to ask as to what could be the solution, he said its better I get the PCC done where I originally lived because getting it done from here would be a hassle, would need affidavit etc and would take considerably long if I went to the PSK where I work. He said it won't cause any problem.
He did not allow me to talk much cause he was "busy" which was nothing but playing with his mobile, but I had to get out of there. 

Now my doubt is the location of the Passport Seva Kendra there on the PCC or not? 
If yes then I think it might create unnecessary doubt in the CO's mind which I would absolutely not like, then I might take the long tedious route which I need to figure out.

Please suggest am like really stuck, this is actually a lot of money for me so the outcome means a lot.


----------



## Imxohail

What to put in To Date of the current Company I am working in while filling the e-visa form?


----------



## ciitbilal

desiswag said:


> Anybody please provide a list of documents to upload during visa lodge for primary applicant.
> Is there any link for step-wise (or page wise) instructions screenshots for lodging visa application?


I have made video of my application process.

Hopefully, will upload on this weekend.

Here are the documents which I submitted:

General

Passport
Birth Certificate
Form 80
ACS Skills Assessment Result
IETLS Result
Police Character Certificate
Employment

Bank Statement
Appraisal Letters
Contract Letters
Reference Letters (same were used for ACS)
Payslips
Education

Degree Certificate
Degree Transcript

Note: None of the documents was notarized. All original scans.


----------



## ciitbilal

Imxohail said:


> What to put in To Date of the current Company I am working in while filling the e-visa form?


I used the date when I lodged the visa application.

For example, if you'll lodge today then simply select August 2016.


----------



## andreyx108b

coolrc_04 said:


> Can someone please answer this?
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a thread for people who got a grant? Just want to know about their experience and steps after getting the grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Yes this the topic.

For post grant please go to life in Australia sub-category


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramsys

Received the grant letter today. Check my signature for timeline.


----------



## geeram2016

Hi All, 

Has anyone applied for a Singapore PCC? The list of documents required to provide a PCC includes the letter from the CO asking for a PCC with the names of all applicants listed. Whereas, I have just received the invite on 3rd Aug and yet to submit the visa application. So I do not have the letter from CO, and I don't want to wait till the CO contacts me... Want to start the process right away. Can anyone tell me what I can do to get the singapore pcc without the letter? 

I got the India PCC for me and my spouse without much trouble.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Guneee

*Visa Grant*

I have been quite a silent observer on this forum. However I am glad to announce that I got the golden email for the Visa Grant yesterday, at 12:54 pm.
THANKS TO EVERYONE IN THIS FORUM. I applied on my own, without a consultant.

Following is my timeline:
ANZSCO: 263111
Pte: 27 Jan '16, ielts equivalent 8 each, 20 pts
ACS: 9 march, out of 9 years, 4 years considered, 5 pts.
Eoi: 70 pts, 9 mar
ITA: 22 march
Visa lodged: 4th May'16
CO Allocated email: 7 may '16
Uploaded docs and responded to CO: 27 May
CO Contact asking a clear copy of UK PCC and Payslips for the duration of employment where points were claimed: 10 Jun '16
Uploaded payslips, form 16, all promotion and increment letters for past 4 years.
Silence, tension... Wait...wait.....wait....wait.. called dibp.. nothing.. wait... Emailed dibp, nothing .. just wait.. no idea if emp verification happened or not as it's a giant MNC I work for and God knows if they verified, whom they contacted and which location.... Still waiting...
FINALLY............... the wait got over...

VISA GRANT: 11 Aug 2016...


----------



## Celson

Wow!!! Congrats enjoy it god will bring the rest of us the same joy .....


----------



## andreyx108b

Guneee said:


> I have been quite a silent observer on this forum. However I am glad to announce that I got the golden email for the Visa Grant yesterday, at 12:54 pm.
> THANKS TO EVERYONE IN THIS FORUM. I applied on my own, without a consultant.
> 
> Following is my timeline:
> ANZSCO: 263111
> Pte: 27 Jan '16, ielts equivalent 8 each, 20 pts
> ACS: 9 march, out of 9 years, 4 years considered, 5 pts.
> Eoi: 70 pts, 9 mar
> ITA: 22 march
> Visa lodged: 4th May'16
> CO Allocated email: 7 may '16
> Uploaded docs and responded to CO: 27 May
> CO Contact asking a clear copy of UK PCC and Payslips for the duration of employment where points were claimed: 10 Jun '16
> Uploaded payslips, form 16, all promotion and increment letters for past 4 years.
> Silence, tension... Wait...wait.....wait....wait.. called dibp.. nothing.. wait... Emailed dibp, nothing .. just wait.. no idea if emp verification happened or not as it's a giant MNC I work for and God knows if they verified, whom they contacted and which location.... Still waiting...
> FINALLY............... the wait got over...
> 
> VISA GRANT: 11 Aug 2016...




Congrats! Please update your details others to see 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Ramsys said:


> Received the grant letter today. Check my signature for timeline.


Congrats


----------



## Jaysingapore

geeram2016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone applied for a Singapore PCC? The list of documents required to provide a PCC includes the letter from the CO asking for a PCC with the names of all applicants listed. Whereas, I have just received the invite on 3rd Aug and yet to submit the visa application. So I do not have the letter from CO, and I don't want to wait till the CO contacts me... Want to start the process right away. Can anyone tell me what I can do to get the singapore pcc without the letter?
> 
> I got the India PCC for me and my spouse without much trouble.
> 
> Thanks in advance!




You need to produce your ITA letter from DIBP to apply for Singapore CoC. For your wife, your marriage certificate is required if you're the primary applicant. Attach ITA letter, photo, NRIC and other relevant documents like passport copies to your application on their website and within a week you can get your CoC. It's a pretty easy thing to get from Singapore police force. 
Note: Appointment is required for fingerprint and collection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agokarn

Hi all,
I have been trying to call the Adelaide GSM contact number on 07 31367000 but it seems to be a recorded voice response which reads out lot of information and in the end terminates the call automatically. Has anyone managed to contact them on this number? Is there any alternate number?


----------



## goaustralianow

agokarn said:


> Hi all,
> I have been trying to call the Adelaide GSM contact number on 07 31367000 but it seems to be a recorded voice response which reads out lot of information and in the end terminates the call automatically. Has anyone managed to contact them on this number? Is there any alternate number?


Yes I contacted them on this number day before yesterday. After trying four times, was able to connect to the agent


----------



## goaustralianow

Guneee said:


> I have been quite a silent observer on this forum. However I am glad to announce that I got the golden email for the Visa Grant yesterday, at 12:54 pm.
> THANKS TO EVERYONE IN THIS FORUM. I applied on my own, without a consultant.
> 
> Following is my timeline:
> ANZSCO: 263111
> Pte: 27 Jan '16, ielts equivalent 8 each, 20 pts
> ACS: 9 march, out of 9 years, 4 years considered, 5 pts.
> Eoi: 70 pts, 9 mar
> ITA: 22 march
> Visa lodged: 4th May'16
> CO Allocated email: 7 may '16
> Uploaded docs and responded to CO: 27 May
> CO Contact asking a clear copy of UK PCC and Payslips for the duration of employment where points were claimed: 10 Jun '16
> Uploaded payslips, form 16, all promotion and increment letters for past 4 years.
> Silence, tension... Wait...wait.....wait....wait.. called dibp.. nothing.. wait... Emailed dibp, nothing .. just wait.. no idea if emp verification happened or not as it's a giant MNC I work for and God knows if they verified, whom they contacted and which location.... Still waiting...
> FINALLY............... the wait got over...
> 
> VISA GRANT: 11 Aug 2016...


Congratulations mate! All the best for all your future endeavours!


----------



## Moneyjheeta

goaustralianow said:


> Yes I contacted them on this number day before yesterday. After trying four times, was able to connect to the agent


What was the conversation about? 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## agokarn

goaustralianow said:


> Yes I contacted them on this number day before yesterday. After trying four times, was able to connect to the agent


Yeah, I tried like 5 times in a row and finally got the connection.
I got told that the email reply time is running behind schedule right now. In my case, we need an invoice and payment details for the VAC2 fees but even to give those details looks like they are going to wait for 3 weeks to pass. Thats such a horrible process !
Can't these dummies who take the call be trained at issuing the invoice!


----------



## Ravali

*Request of form 80 and 1221 AGAIN!*

Hello,

Yesterday we got a call from my agent saying that we have been requested form 80 and 1221 for my husband and me. We had already submitted but a request came in from [email protected]. The subject line reads initial request for information. Does this mean they are starting our processing now? We applied on February 26, 2016. Due to health issues I was asked to undergo some tests and and also signed form 815 and sent on July 5th. Also when my husband called DIBP 3 weeks back they said all processing was done and they aren't sure when we may get the visa.

Can someone please help me understand what is happening? 

Regards
R


----------



## verma.rajput

Hi 

Congrats Vicks,


My visa lodge date is same as yours although I had been uploading documents till 6th August. Perhaps that could be one reason for delay and additionally I also have my wife and daughter in application.




vicks1 said:


> This note is for members who are doing this wonderful job of posting their exp of visa grant. I wanted to share my timeslines of getting the visa.
> 
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> 2631111 - Computer network & Systems engineer
> ACS Submitted : 24th July
> ACS + - 5th July 2016
> EOI Invitation (60 points): 6th July 2016
> VIsa Lodge : 27th July 2016 ( uploaded form 80, 1221, PCC, & rest of the documents)
> Health Check up : 30th July 2016
> Direct Visa Grant: 08th Aug 2016
> 
> Special thanks to this forum which made my everyday easier.
> 
> Wish you all to be blessed with grants soon.


----------



## verma.rajput

Please refer to http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/844473-grant-came-what-next-my-prospective.html


coolrc_04 said:


> Hello,
> Is there a thread for people who got a grant? Just want to know about their experience and steps after getting the grant.
> Thanks


----------



## albizcorner

Hi All,


By the grace of god I have been granted with permanent residency today(12/08/2016). It was a great struggle from student visa to permanent residency but its worth for all the efforts. Thanks to u all the expats for all the guidance throughout the process, it was such great help. Follows my timeline..

*263111(Computer network and system engineer)*

Onshore and 65 Points

PTE-June 4th 2016
ACS-24th June 2016
EOI date-6th July 2016
Visa Lodgement- 21st July 2016
_Grant-12th August 2016_

Thank You again....


----------



## aussieby2016

Ravali said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yesterday we got a call from my agent saying that we have been requested form 80 and 1221 for my husband and me. We had already submitted but a request came in from [email protected]. The subject line reads initial request for information. Does this mean they are starting our processing now? We applied on February 26, 2016. Due to health issues I was asked to undergo some tests and and also signed form 815 and sent on July 5th. Also when my husband called DIBP 3 weeks back they said all processing was done and they aren't sure when we may get the visa.
> 
> Can someone please help me understand what is happening?
> 
> Regards
> R


could be they want a new filled form 80 and 1221.....if you filled it up with no inconsistencies in between years and submitted it back to them, then stay tight, hopefully your grant should be round the corner....all the best...


----------



## aussieby2016

albizcorner said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> By the grace of god I have been granted with permanent residency today(12/08/2016). It was a great struggle from student visa to permanent residency but its worth for all the efforts. Thanks to u all the expats for all the guidance throughout the process, it was such great help. Follows my timeline..
> 
> *263111(Computer network and system engineer)*
> 
> Onshore and 65 Points
> 
> PTE-June 4th 2016
> ACS-24th June 2016
> EOI date-6th July 2016
> Visa Lodgement- 21st July 2016
> _Grant-12th August 2016_
> 
> Thank You again....


congrats......


----------



## Manu2015

Hi All, 

I got my grant yesterday. Thank you very much to everyone on this forum for sharing their experience and advices. This forum has really helped me in getting through different phases of my PTE and Visa application. I will you all very best for their future endeavors.

Here are my timeline

Visa applied : 25 Feb,2015
Category : 261313
Points : 65
AHC call : 05 Aug,2016

Manu


----------



## ronkar12

Hey guys,
I am in the process of launching EOI.
I have my bachelors degress (Electronics & Communication Engg) assessed by EA.
So I should select qualification type as 'Other qualification or award recognised by assessing authority'
and Qualification name as 'Bachelor of Engineering' and Course name as 'Electronics & Communication'.
Please confirm if this is right...

BR\\


----------



## Ravali

aussieby2016 said:


> could be they want a new filled form 80 and 1221.....if you filled it up with no inconsistencies in between years and submitted it back to them, then stay tight, hopefully your grant should be round the corner....all the best...


Thank you for the reply. This is what was mentioned "The information provided is unclear and difficult to read in part as it is hand written. Please have both the applicants complete new form 80 and 1221 in a typed format following the directions below. "

So i am assuming they still haven't verified anything.


----------



## verma.rajput

Congrats Manu,

Did I read correctly that you applied in Feb *2015*

Boy!!!, its been a long wait in that case...

Which finally paid...

All the best for future..



Manu2015 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant yesterday. Thank you very much to everyone on this forum for sharing their experience and advices. This forum has really helped me in getting through different phases of my PTE and Visa application. I will you all very best for their future endeavors.
> 
> Here are my timeline
> 
> Visa applied : 25 Feb,2015
> Category : 261313
> Points : 65
> AHC call : 05 Aug,2016
> 
> Manu


----------



## ronkar12

And in EOI, what is the reference/receipt number for EA assessment?
Is it the EA ID or Application ID in the outcome letter?
Please confirm


----------



## MissionAus_2016

We have observed quite a few VISA GRANTS in last two-three days including for the person who was waiting since Nov 2015 and this is actually GREAT.

I Congratulate everyone for their visa grants and best wishes for their further plannings and life in Aussie..

There is also a belief that DIBP will clear backlog of the applications by August end and I wish all the waiting applicants BEST of Luck. Hope we all hear good news within this month


----------



## outworldy cartoon1

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> 1. Guys I have a doubt. I have my polio certificate but it is in a regional language( I am from India ), what can be done? Should I take it with me to the doctor when I take it for medicals or there is some mechanism to get it translated into English. Is it a compulsion or just an extra step.
> 
> 2. Second doubt is I am working in a different state, I got job in a different state not the place where I lived and studied so my passport has my original residential address. I do not have a proper address proof since I live with a relative. I went to the local police station to ask as to what could be the solution, he said its better I get the PCC done where I originally lived because getting it done from here would be a hassle, would need affidavit etc and would take considerably long if I went to the PSK where I work. He said it won't cause any problem.
> He did not allow me to talk much cause he was "busy" which was nothing but playing with his mobile, but I had to get out of there.
> 
> Now my doubt is the location of the Passport Seva Kendra there on the PCC or not?
> If yes then I think it might create unnecessary doubt in the CO's mind which I would absolutely not like, then I might take the long tedious route which I need to figure out.
> 
> Please suggest am like really stuck, this is actually a lot of money for me so the outcome means a lot.


Guys please guide on this matter, I really need your advise.


----------



## arjun09

Manu2015 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant yesterday. Thank you very much to everyone on this forum for sharing their experience and advices. This forum has really helped me in getting through different phases of my PTE and Visa application. I will you all very best for their future endeavors.
> 
> Here are my timeline
> 
> Visa applied : 25 Feb,2015
> Category : 261313
> Points : 65
> AHC call : 05 Aug,2016
> 
> Manu


Congratulations finally u got it

261313 Software Engineer (60 pts)
Invitation - 21 Jan 2016
Visa Lodged - 25 feb 2016
CO Contact for Form 80, PCC- 15 Mar 2016
Submitted docs - 30 Mar 2016
No Employment Verification yet
Grant - ??? Still waiting...


----------



## Manu2015

It was typo

I applied on 25 Feb,2016..


----------



## Manu2015

Thanks buddy..

I wish that you will also get your grant soon.. I know it is quite tough to keep waiting ....


----------



## dakshch

Day 250.... i will/can just wait for another 20 days and then take up new responsibilities here in India, even if the visa does come through, I'll be stuck here for the next 3 years.

Why does life have to be so complicated


----------



## jairichi

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> Guys please guide on this matter, I really need your advise.


1. Why would you need a polio certificate?
Threats to public health
2. Even if you contact PSK that has jurisdiction over your permanent residential address I believe you will still be asked to provide utility bills as evidence to support that you live there. You can get your PCC issued by any PSK. CO will not have any issue with that.


----------



## jairichi

dakshch said:


> Day 250.... i will/can just wait for another 20 days and then take up new responsibilities here in India, even if the visa does come through, I'll be stuck here for the next 3 years.
> 
> Why does life have to be so complicated


What happens if you break your contract?


----------



## samsonk76

dakshch said:


> Day 250.... i will/can just wait for another 20 days and then take up new responsibilities here in India, even if the visa does come through, I'll be stuck here for the next 3 years.
> 
> Why does life have to be so complicated


Day 180 for me and share the frustration and depression.

Is there any formal appeal process and is it of any use?


----------



## abhishek.gupta

MissionAus_2016 said:


> We have observed quite a few VISA GRANTS in last two-three days including for the person who was waiting since Nov 2015 and this is actually GREAT.
> 
> I Congratulate everyone for their visa grants and best wishes for their further plannings and life in Aussie..
> 
> There is also a belief that DIBP will clear backlog of the applications by August end and I wish all the waiting applicants BEST of Luck. Hope we all hear good news within this month


is it confirmed that they will clear the backlog by aug ???


----------



## abhishek.gupta

dakshch said:


> Day 250.... i will/can just wait for another 20 days and then take up new responsibilities here in India, even if the visa does come through, I'll be stuck here for the next 3 years.
> 
> Why does life have to be so complicated


one person reported grants at 271 days ...just yesterday ...

we all pray that you get the grant before that brother ...


----------



## outworldy cartoon1

jairichi said:


> 1. Why would you need a polio certificate?
> Threats to public health
> 2. Even if you contact PSK that has jurisdiction over your permanent residential address I believe you will still be asked to provide utility bills as evidence to support that you live there. You can get your PCC issued by any PSK. CO will not have any issue with that.


1. Because I have read people uploading that here and in immitracker. 
I don't know but may be it helps No idea

2. Document Required for PPC Issuance | Passport Seva PPC Issuance
If you are requesting the PCC from the place where your passport was issued, nothing is required as per the link, only self attested copies of your passport where if you choose NO, you are asked for a ton of documents.
Can someone who recently applied and got their PCC from the place mentioned in their passport please mention what documents are needed? 

Well I was thinking of the rental agreement thing but my relative said even if we make an agreement now, it will have the current date right, how on earth will you prove you live with us since the last few years? Am very confused and totally stuck in the place. I need to get my PCC done but my brain has stopped working.


----------



## jairichi

abhishek.gupta said:


> is it confirmed that they will clear the backlog by aug ???


There is also a *belief* that DIBP will clear backlog of the applications by August end


----------



## jairichi

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> 1. Because I have read people uploading that here and in immitracker.
> I don't know but may be it helps No idea
> 
> 2. Document Required for PPC Issuance | Passport Seva PPC Issuance
> If you are requesting the PCC from the place where your passport was issued, nothing is required as per the link, only self attested copies of your passport where if you choose NO, you are asked for a ton of documents.
> Can someone who recently applied and got their PCC from the place mentioned in their passport please mention what documents are needed?
> 
> Well I was thinking of the rental agreement thing but my relative said even if we make an agreement now, it will have the current date right, how on earth will you prove you live with us since the last few years? Am very confused and totally stuck in the place. I need to get my PCC done but my brain has stopped working.


1. If you have not traveled it does not help.
2. http://www.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/docAdvisor/pccPassport


----------



## outworldy cartoon1

jairichi said:


> 1. If you have not traveled it does not help.
> 2. Document Required for PPC Issuance | Passport Seva PPC Issuance


1. Ok I thought it was mandatory to show you have had Polio vaccination. 
2. Ya that's the link which shows you do not need any extra documents if you live in the same region where your passport was issued, but if someone has gone through it they could comment as to if they ask additional documents. 

Sorry and please bear with me, I thought since I was clean and genuine, I do not need any agent, hence doing everything myself with the help of you guys. But am a total noob in this matter and am kinda stuck here as to what to do:juggle:


----------



## goaustralianow

albizcorner said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> By the grace of god I have been granted with permanent residency today(12/08/2016). It was a great struggle from student visa to permanent residency but its worth for all the efforts. Thanks to u all the expats for all the guidance throughout the process, it was such great help. Follows my timeline..
> 
> *263111(Computer network and system engineer)*
> 
> Onshore and 65 Points
> 
> PTE-June 4th 2016
> ACS-24th June 2016
> EOI date-6th July 2016
> Visa Lodgement- 21st July 2016
> _Grant-12th August 2016_
> 
> Thank You again....


Congrats Mate! Another superfast grant in 263111. Happy to see that. Wish you all the best for all your future endeavours!


----------



## goaustralianow

Manu2015 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant yesterday. Thank you very much to everyone on this forum for sharing their experience and advices. This forum has really helped me in getting through different phases of my PTE and Visa application. I will you all very best for their future endeavors.
> 
> Here are my timeline
> 
> Visa applied : 25 Feb,2015
> Category : 261313
> Points : 65
> AHC call : 05 Aug,2016
> 
> Manu


Congrats Mate! Wish you all the best for your future endeavours!


----------



## jairichi

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> 1. Ok I thought it was mandatory to show you have had Polio vaccination.
> 2. Ya that's the link which shows you do not need any extra documents if you live in the same region where your passport was issued, but if someone has gone through it they could comment as to if they ask additional documents.
> 
> Sorry and please bear with me, I thought since I was clean and genuine, I do not need any agent, hence doing everything myself with the help of you guys. But am a total noob in this matter and am kinda stuck here as to what to do:juggle:


Nothing wrong in asking any doubt you might have. Here we are there to help you.
Go to PSK that has jurisdiction over your residential address provided in passport and ask for a PCC. If they ask for latest proof of residential address mentioned in passport and you cannot provide that then you might not be able to apply there.


----------



## azaidi

Hi Members - Any one whose CO is Simon ( Adelaide ) ? Pls let me know your experience with him .
Thanks 
233512
Visa Application Date : 31 Mar 2016. 
No contact since applied


----------



## geeram2016

Jaysingapore said:


> geeram2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone applied for a Singapore PCC? The list of documents required to provide a PCC includes the letter from the CO asking for a PCC with the names of all applicants listed. Whereas, I have just received the invite on 3rd Aug and yet to submit the visa application. So I do not have the letter from CO, and I don't want to wait till the CO contacts me... Want to start the process right away. Can anyone tell me what I can do to get the singapore pcc without the letter?
> 
> I got the India PCC for me and my spouse without much trouble.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to produce your ITA letter from DIBP to apply for Singapore CoC. For your wife, your marriage certificate is required if you're the primary applicant. Attach ITA letter, photo, NRIC and other relevant documents like passport copies to your application on their website and within a week you can get your CoC. It's a pretty easy thing to get from Singapore police force.
> Note: Appointment is required for fingerprint and collection.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Thank you @Jaysingapore... Ive submitted the appeal for me and my spouse. Waiting for the approval for application submission.


----------



## sridevimca20022

*External Checks*

Hi All,


Is external checks are different than that of normal employment verification which DIBP does ?


----------



## gold berry

Wt is pre employment verification? ???


----------



## sridevimca20022

DIBP contacted my previous employer , I will edit the signature


----------



## goaustralianow

Moneyjheeta said:


> What was the conversation about?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Whether the CO has been assigned or not and its from which office


----------



## Jaysingapore

geeram2016 said:


> Thank you @Jaysingapore... Ive submitted the appeal for me and my spouse. Waiting for the approval for application submission.




No issues mate. All the best! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sassy1

Frustration setting in here too. 
Do I enrol my kids in a new school
For September or hope
The visa comes through and we can jump on the next flight to Aus?

EOI 25/5
ITA 25/5
Visa app 1/6
CO contact 6/6 (Brisbane additional docs non acc dependent plus translation of Belgian PCC plus form 1221 and 80)
Uploaded 25/6
Waiting.....


----------



## BARDIYA

azaidi said:


> Hi Members - Any one whose CO is Simon ( Adelaide ) ? Pls let me know your experience with him .
> Thanks
> 233512
> Visa Application Date : 31 Mar 2016.
> No contact since applied


I'm a 233512.. Applied 23/03/16

Lodged 489(tasmania) : 23rd March 2016, 
Co contacted 4th may for cv..
Uploaded same day.. 
Waiting for grant


----------



## shivli

Friends, what is the alternative if one does not have birth certificate?


----------



## aksha

BARDIYA said:


> I'm a 233512.. Applied 23/03/16
> 
> Lodged 489(tasmania) : 23rd March 2016,
> Co contacted 4th may for cv..
> Uploaded same day..
> Waiting for grant


Is there any Format for CV. Can some one share the format


----------



## dakshch

jairichi said:


> What happens if you break your contract?




I will be taking up and heading a new startup of my parent company. The new job comes with significant salary bump and perks.

Breaking the contract would lead to some legal ramifications and fine ( both of which I don't really care about). Biggest problem would be getting the company to sign my relieving letter and any recommendations. 
My hard work would be tarnished and getting a new job without a good positive feedback from an ex-employer is hard. It's like wasting all my years of work experience.

Second problem would be my family. Easier for me to move out as long as i am single and all but these stats might soon change.


----------



## ajaysingh

vikaschandra said:


> 1. Not required for kids. Fill only for self and spouse
> 2. Not required just fill form 80,1221, language competency document, educational certificates
> 3. You can do that just remember that you have limit of 60 files per applicant
> 4. Follow the DIBP website, you can search these threads as well for the checklist it has been posted multiple times


,


Hi

I too have same doubts regarding the form 80 and 1221; so do we have to fill separate form 80 and 1221 for spouse in addition to mine ( so in total, we have to upload total 4 forms or just 2!)

For Language competency documents for spouse; do i have to upload all the education certificates or just the highest qualification ? Also, do i have to upload the notorized documents or just the scanned copies are sufficient !

Also, do we have to upload the employment related documents of the spouse even if we are not claiming points from that !!

Regards,
Ajay


----------



## mamoon

ajaysingh said:


> ,
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I too have same doubts regarding the form 80 and 1221; so do we have to fill separate form 80 and 1221 for spouse in addition to mine ( so in total, we have to upload total 4 forms or just 2!)
> 
> For Language competency documents for spouse; do i have to upload all the education certificates or just the highest qualification ? Also, do i have to upload the notorized documents or just the scanned copies are sufficient !
> 
> Also, do we have to upload the employment related documents of the spouse even if we are not claiming points from that !!
> 
> Regards,
> Ajay


Hi Ajay,

Check my reply next to your questions in RED:

I too have same doubts regarding the form 80 and 1221; so do we have to fill separate form 80 and 1221 for spouse in addition to mine ( so in total, we have to upload total 4 forms or just 2!) YOU HAVE TO SUBMIT 4 FORMS, FORM 80 AND 1221 FOR EACH APPLICANT MEANS FOR YOU AND YOUR WIFE SEPARATELY

For Language competency documents for spouse; do i have to upload all the education certificates or just the highest qualification ? Also, do i have to upload the notorized documents or just the scanned copies are sufficient ! IT IS ALWAYS PREFERABLE IF YOU UPLOAD ALL THE EDUCATIONAL CERTIFICATES AND SCANNED COPIES WILL ALWAYS DO BUT IF YOU HAVE NOTORIZED ONES THAN IT WOULD BE MORE BETTER

Also, do we have to upload the employment related documents of the spouse even if we are not claiming points from that !! IF YOU ARE NOT CLAIMING ANY POINTS FOR WIFE'S WORK EXPERIENCE OR OCCUPATION THEN NO NEED TO SUBMIT THE EMPLOYMENT DOCUMENTS BUT YOU WILL STILL NEED TO MENTION ALL THE DETAILS IN FORM 80 AND 1221

hope this clarifies your queries. Thanks


----------



## rayhsua

FYI I got vac2 invoice this morning, still waiting for partners ielts result pending release on 1
7 Aug, may it be a positive result so we save $5k


----------



## rayhsua

rayhsua said:


> FYI I got vac2 invoice this morning, still waiting for partners ielts result pending release on 1
> 7 Aug, may it be a positive result so we save $5k




btw the request of spouse English proof was issued & replied promptly on 28 Jul.


----------



## ajaysingh

mamoon said:


> Hi Ajay,
> 
> Check my reply next to your questions in RED:
> 
> I too have same doubts regarding the form 80 and 1221; so do we have to fill separate form 80 and 1221 for spouse in addition to mine ( so in total, we have to upload total 4 forms or just 2!) YOU HAVE TO SUBMIT 4 FORMS, FORM 80 AND 1221 FOR EACH APPLICANT MEANS FOR YOU AND YOUR WIFE SEPARATELY
> 
> For Language competency documents for spouse; do i have to upload all the education certificates or just the highest qualification ? Also, do i have to upload the notorized documents or just the scanned copies are sufficient ! IT IS ALWAYS PREFERABLE IF YOU UPLOAD ALL THE EDUCATIONAL CERTIFICATES AND SCANNED COPIES WILL ALWAYS DO BUT IF YOU HAVE NOTORIZED ONES THAN IT WOULD BE MORE BETTER
> 
> Also, do we have to upload the employment related documents of the spouse even if we are not claiming points from that !! IF YOU ARE NOT CLAIMING ANY POINTS FOR WIFE'S WORK EXPERIENCE OR OCCUPATION THEN NO NEED TO SUBMIT THE EMPLOYMENT DOCUMENTS BUT YOU WILL STILL NEED TO MENTION ALL THE DETAILS IN FORM 80 AND 1221
> 
> hope this clarifies your queries. Thanks


Thanks for the perfect clarification,Mamoon .


----------



## vikaschandra

Ramsys said:


> Received the grant letter today. Check my signature for timeline.


Congratulations mate


----------



## jairichi

If grant does not come early enroll your kids at school and just make a validation trip before IED to activate PR. Next year move to Australia.



sassy1 said:


> Frustration setting in here too.
> Do I enrol my kids in a new school
> For September or hope
> The visa comes through and we can jump on the next flight to Aus?
> 
> EOI 25/5
> ITA 25/5
> Visa app 1/6
> CO contact 6/6 (Brisbane additional docs non acc dependent plus translation of Belgian PCC plus form 1221 and 80)
> Uploaded 25/6
> Waiting.....


----------



## jairichi

shivli said:


> Friends, what is the alternative if one does not have birth certificate?


Submit a certified or notarized copy of passport or secondary or higher secondary certificate containing your birth date.


----------



## jairichi

aksha said:


> Is there any Format for CV. Can some one share the format


No specific format. You are not applying for a job. Anything will do.


----------



## chois

rayhsua said:


> FYI I got vac2 invoice this morning, still waiting for partners ielts result pending release on 1
> 7 Aug, may it be a positive result so we save $5k




I haven't got the invoice yet. The invoice is sent by email from your CO？Or in the immi account？


从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## Manu2015

Hi Members,

I got my Visa on 11/08 but unable to see information for my dependents on VEVO tool. I could verify it for me (Primary candidate) but not for other in my application.

Can someone guide me on this? I read forum and got to know that dependent need to get some password from DIBP and for that they need to be in AU. I just need to know how important is this VEVO tool pdf document for traveling to AU. 

Thanks
Manu


----------



## summy1986

Hello Friends,

I am too in the race of getting 189 visa and got ITA on 3rd Aug.
As I am not aware of what kind of additional documents will be asked by my CO after I submit my visa application, so I am a bit scared and want your help.
I have 7 years of experience in 6 companies, which has been approved by EA also.
Does CO ask for form 16 and form 26 from all employers, or last 3 years documents are enough ?
Secondly, What If I lose my current job after submission of visa application ?
Please suggest.


----------



## rayhsua

chois said:


> I haven't got the invoice yet. The invoice is sent by email from your CO？Or in the immi account？
> 
> 
> 从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk




It was sent by email from another CO than the original one

I believe yours will come very quickly my compatriot.


----------



## chois

rayhsua said:


> It was sent by email from another CO than the original one
> 
> I believe yours will come very quickly my compatriot.




Thx!


----------



## vikaschandra

Manu2015 said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I got my Visa on 11/08 but unable to see information for my dependents on VEVO tool. I could verify it for me (Primary candidate) but not for other in my application.
> 
> Can someone guide me on this? I read forum and got to know that dependent need to get some password from DIBP and for that they need to be in AU. I just need to know how important is this VEVO tool pdf document for traveling to AU.
> 
> Thanks
> Manu


did you check with the Passport number for your spouse? try with the grant number one of those should work.

check the status and any conditions that could be linked to your and your family's visa.

Keep the VEVO copy it would come handy.


----------



## vikaschandra

ajaysingh said:


> Thanks for the perfect clarification,Mamoon .


Adding to what mamoon has already clarified you can upload colored scan copies of the documents without attestation but if they are B/W then you better get them notarized.


----------



## jairichi

summy1986 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am too in the race of getting 189 visa and got ITA on 3rd Aug.
> As I am not aware of what kind of additional documents will be asked by my CO after I submit my visa application, so I am a bit scared and want your help.
> I have 7 years of experience in 6 companies, which has been approved by EA also.
> Does CO ask for form 16 and form 26 from all employers, or last 3 years documents are enough ?
> Secondly, What If I lose my current job after submission of visa application ?
> Please suggest.


First 3 months and last 3 months of salary slips or one salary slip per quarter for each year or tax documents for each year or bank statements.
Even if you lose your job visa processing continues. You will need to inform CO of change in circumstances using form 1022.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

I have not received any acknowledgement of my new updated passport (6-aug-2016)
And not even for CO request completed PCC(9-aug-2016).
How much time CO takes to give acknowledgement. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

Moneyjheeta said:


> I have not received any acknowledgement of my new updated passport (6-aug-2016)
> And not even for CO request completed PCC(9-aug-2016).
> How much time CO takes to give acknowledgement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


I do not think you will receive any acknowledgement as it is not part of the process.


----------



## jairichi

dakshch said:


> I will be taking up and heading a new startup of my parent company. The new job comes with significant salary bump and perks.
> 
> Breaking the contract would lead to some legal ramifications and fine ( both of which I don't really care about). Biggest problem would be getting the company to sign my relieving letter and any recommendations.
> My hard work would be tarnished and getting a new job without a good positive feedback from an ex-employer is hard. It's like wasting all my years of work experience.
> 
> Second problem would be my family. Easier for me to move out as long as i am single and all but these stats might soon change.


I get your point. Even I was in a kind of situation similar to yours. My contract in UK was due for renewal and my supervisor agreed for 2 years renewal. I did not want to invest 3200 GBP for visa for family on that and immediately move out once a grant is given. We got the grant and took the decision to resign and leave UK. Yes, once you get a visa it is easy to take that decision. Without it I do not think we both would have resigned.

Being single you can take great risks but with a family one can take calculated risks.

Good luck and hope your grant comes soon before you have to sign on the dotted line for your new contract.


----------



## andreyx108b

jairichi said:


> I get your point. Even I was in a kind of situation similar to yours. My contract in UK was due for renewal and my supervisor agreed for 2 years renewal. I did not want to invest 3200 GBP for visa for family on that and immediately move out once a grant is given. We got the grant and took the decision to resign and leave UK. Yes, once you get a visa it is easy to take that decision. Without it I do not think we both would have resigned.
> 
> 
> 
> Being single you can take great risks but with a family one can take calculated risks.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck and hope your grant comes soon before you have to sign on the dotted line for your new contract.




+1 

Taking risk once grant is in a pocket is much easier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

andreyx108b said:


> +1
> 
> Taking risk once grant is in a pocket is much easier
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, very true. Even then it was after much discussion with family after looking at all possible scenarios, bank balance, ability to find a job in related field (worst case a casual job). Because, for us once we set things in motion there is no turning back. We have just crossed half of the ocean by getting a grant but have to find a job. One good thing is that both of us are in different fields of work. Both of us are awaiting outcome of our interviews that is due next week. If positive we move accordingly but if not we reach Australia by next weekend.

Australia PR is a huge investment and challenging when looking for a job. Once a grant is given there are more steps to go through and they are more tougher than just waiting for a grant. Waiting for a grant will prepare you to face those future hurdles. It will teach you a lot of patience, a never give up attitude, multi tasking, constructive discussions, networking, etc. Look at that positive side of waiting for a grant.

As usual my comment is not to discourage anyone. You might be able to secure a job easily compared to us and your post grant situation will go smooth as each one's situation is different.

Good luck to all.


----------



## gauk

Dear Members,

Need your advice!

I would be applying for 189 as dependent, my wife is primary applicant(EOI will be received shortly).
My wife is already in Melbourne, for her TR she had gone thru medical examination which is still valid (under 12 months).
Now, I want to go for my health examination before lodging visa thru 'My health declaration'.
how can i go further?
1. She already has immiaccount. In her account should we use health declaration, i add me as second person and arrange my health examination?
or
2. I should create my separate immiaccount and apply for 'My health declaration? if I use this option, how I would link it with primary applicant's immiaccount (visa will be lodged thru her account).

Thank you in advance!


----------



## BARDIYA

aksha said:


> Is there any Format for CV. Can some one share the format


No specific format.. Make sure there is no gap left 

Lodged 489(tasmania) : 23rd March 2016, 
Co contacted 4th may for cv..
Uploaded same day.. 
Waiting for grant


----------



## kanavsharma

I feel, I am waiting from ages.
I got an invite in Jan 2016 and submitted the application in March, CO GSMBrisbane was assigned in few days and I provided all the information on 11May 2016. 
Status started showing 'Assesment in Progress' and there is no change ever since. I sent an email on 11 August but got an auto-generated reply.

Should I make a call?
People from my office with similar case history got grants within 1.5 months and this is making me worry.

Any suggestions?

ANZSCO code is 261313
applied with 60pts , 7 yrs of work exp


----------



## jairichi

kanavsharma said:


> I feel, I am waiting from ages.
> I got an invite in Jan 2016 and submitted the application in March, CO GSMBrisbane was assigned in few days and I provided all the information on 11May 2016.
> Status started showing 'Assesment in Progress' and there is no change ever since. I sent an email on 11 August but got an auto-generated reply.
> 
> Should I make a call?
> People from my office with similar case history got grants within 1.5 months and this is making me worry.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ANZSCO code is 261313
> applied with 60pts , 7 yrs of work exp


Yes, give a call just to get an idea.


----------



## Abubakr

jairichi said:


> Yes, give a call just to get an idea.


What about me, 36 days had already passed and my status is still Received , no information about CO allocated or no and don't know if there is any employment verification done or not as i work in a large company.

Im worried if i called them it would give them a reason to even delay it more as they wrote that any status inquiry at this time will get no response


----------



## vikaschandra

gauk said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Need your advice!
> 
> I would be applying for 189 as dependent, my wife is primary applicant(EOI will be received shortly).
> My wife is already in Melbourne, for her TR she had gone thru medical examination which is still valid (under 12 months).
> Now, I want to go for my health examination before lodging visa thru 'My health declaration'.
> how can i go further?
> 1. She already has immiaccount. In her account should we use health declaration, i add me as second person and arrange my health examination?
> or
> 2. I should create my separate immiaccount and apply for 'My health declaration? if I use this option, how I would link it with primary applicant's immiaccount (visa will be lodged thru her account).
> 
> Thank you in advance!


you being a dependent applicant have to do the health declaration through your wife's immi account.


----------



## vikaschandra

Abubakr said:


> What about me, 36 days had already passed and my status is still Received , no information about CO allocated or no and don't know if there is any employment verification done or not as i work in a large company.
> 
> Im worried if i called them it would give them a reason to even delay it more as they wrote that any status inquiry at this time will get no response


If i remember correctly you have lodged your visa in July 2016 and the 36 days passed is from visa lodge.. 

well it is not necessary that the status changes for all the applicants to assessment in progress. Your case might go from Application Received to Finalised as well this is also a work flow which has happened to many applicants, I Personally have known one applicant whose case remained as application received for more than 150 days and then changed to Finalised


----------



## jatin1011

Hi Guys,

Is there any issue if me and my wife get our passports renewed before lodging the visa application.
Our PTE, ACS, EOI are against old passport number. But now we have got our passports renewed to add spouse name and updated current address. Our PCC would be against new passports.
Will this have any affect on the Visa application?
Do we have to submit the change of circumstances form too?
Do we lodge the application with new passport number?

Regards


----------



## ramanjot kaur

We are from same category with 60pts but mine case is with Adelaide ofc
Ur timeline is same with me
I mailed them on 5th aug and recieved an auto reply and no other mail
I also just waiting 
God knows wat happened to our grants...


----------



## ramanjot kaur

kanavsharma said:


> I feel, I am waiting from ages.
> I got an invite in Jan 2016 and submitted the application in March, CO GSMBrisbane was assigned in few days and I provided all the information on 11May 2016.
> Status started showing 'Assesment in Progress' and there is no change ever since. I sent an email on 11 August but got an auto-generated reply.
> 
> Should I make a call?
> People from my office with similar case history got grants within 1.5 months and this is making me worry.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ANZSCO code is 261313
> applied with 60pts , 7 yrs of work exp


We are sailing in the same boat


----------



## vikaschandra

jatin1011 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there any issue if me and my wife get our passports renewed before lodging the visa application.
> Our PTE, ACS, EOI are against old passport number. But now we have got our passports renewed to add spouse name and updated current address. Our PCC would be against new passports.
> Will this have any affect on the Visa application?
> Do we have to submit the change of circumstances form too?
> Do we lodge the application with new passport number?
> 
> Regards


The first question that you are asking is if there is any issues IF you get the passport renewed?? the second statement you are giving is We HAVE GOT OUR PASSPORTS RENEWED??  RENEWED OR GOING TO GET IT RENEWED???

since you have got your ITA lodge your visa with new passport number? if you have already lodged your visa use form 929 to update DIBP about the change in passport details or use updates us link available on immi account.


----------



## kanavsharma

ramanjot kaur said:


> We are sailing in the same boat


planning to make a call??


----------



## goaustralianow

Abubakr said:


> What about me, 36 days had already passed and my status is still Received , no information about CO allocated or no and don't know if there is any employment verification done or not as i work in a large company.
> 
> Im worried if i called them it would give them a reason to even delay it more as they wrote that any status inquiry at this time will get no response


Mate, my application is also showing under "Received" status. I lodged on 10th July so 34 days mark for me as well. Even I work for a very large MNC where virtually no one could tell me whether any employment checks has been done or not. I am only counting on my previous organisation where I am in constant touch with the HR head. But than I am not sure whether they will do any verification with the previous employer or not as in some cases emp verification has been done with only current employer, in some with previous employer and in few with all the employers. 

Hope we are due for some good news soon unless our application goes under Employement checks which would obviously cause delyas


----------



## ramanjot kaur

Yes... Planning to make call on monday .. I had lodged on 30march 2016 ......in 261313 with 60pts and just waiting....


----------



## Sunil4dv

ciitbilal said:


> I have made video of my application process.
> 
> Hopefully, will upload on this weekend.
> 
> Here are the documents which I submitted:
> 
> General
> 
> Passport
> Birth Certificate
> Form 80
> ACS Skills Assessment Result
> IETLS Result
> Police Character Certificate
> Employment
> 
> Bank Statement
> Appraisal Letters
> Contract Letters
> Reference Letters (same were used for ACS)
> Payslips
> Education
> 
> Degree Certificate
> Degree Transcript
> 
> Note: None of the documents was notarized. All original scans.


Dear ciitbilal,
I saw your video that is excellent step wise guide to fill EOI. I recommend everyone should watch before submitting EOI.
Please upload for VISA application lodge also.


----------



## jigar87

Is there any email-id fo DIBP where I can contact them ?

I need to ask for a request/referral letter to request for Hong Kong PCC.
Hong Kong police requires letter from "referral letter from DIBP" to process the PCC request.

Below text is from border.gov.au,
_*Letter of referral:* You must firstly lodge your visa application and then obtain a letter of referral requesting the certificate from the Department office. This letter must be submitted when applying to the Hong Kong authorities._

Since I have already lodged the Visa, how do I request DIBP to issue me referral letter for HK PCC ?


----------



## aussiedream87

jatin1011 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there any issue if me and my wife get our passports renewed before lodging the visa application.
> Our PTE, ACS, EOI are against old passport number. But now we have got our passports renewed to add spouse name and updated current address. Our PCC would be against new passports.
> Will this have any affect on the Visa application?
> Do we have to submit the change of circumstances form too?
> Do we lodge the application with new passport number?
> 
> Regards


The question seems abit confusing. Let me see if I got it right?

- You already got your new passports with spouse name and updated current address. If this the case yes the PCC will be done on current valid passport.

- This wouldnt affect the application.

- Yes you need to submit the 929 form. (Hope that is the correct form number)

I guess you have got your ITA already and applied for VISA I believe or if not what is your current status on your application.


----------



## ronkar12

Hey guys,
Please quick help.
In the process of submitting EOI. At the last step, it says only 55 points...
My DOB 20th June 1984.
My years of experience assessed 9 years by EA.
My qualification (Bachelors in Electronics and Communication) assessed as well by EA.
My English is competent (so no extra points).
Please advise...shouldnt I get 60?


----------



## ronkar12

I think I am making some wrong in the education section...
I did my Bachelors in Electronics and Communication Engineering from Anna University, India.
So what selection should I make there...
First I selected 'other qualification or award recognised by assessing authority' as I sent my degree certificate to EA and they assessed. In this case it comes 55 points...
Whereas second time I selected 'Bachelors Degree (Other)' and then it comes 60 points...
Please guys advise which one is correct...


----------



## ronkar12

Ok, I went for the second option. Selected 'Bachelor in Science, Business or Technology' and course name I entered 'Electronics & Communication'. Points is 60. And submitted.
Hope I did right...


----------



## jairichi

ronkar12 said:


> Ok, I went for the second option. Selected 'Bachelor in Science, Business or Technology' and course name I entered 'Electronics & Communication'. Points is 60. And submitted.
> Hope I did right...


That is correct.


----------



## ronkar12

jairichi said:


> That is correct.


Thanks for confirming. For a moment my Australian dreams shattered when I saw 55 points before submission 
Then went through the question mark guide in the education section...made the right selection...then saw 60 points 
And more relaxed when you confirmed 
Hopefully I get the invite in at least 2 months time...


----------



## jairichi

ronkar12 said:


> Thanks for confirming. For a moment my Australian dreams shattered when I saw 55 points before submission
> Then went through the question mark guide in the education section...made the right selection...then saw 60 points
> And more relaxed when you confirmed
> Hopefully I get the invite in at least 2 months time...


I get the feeling. Be very careful when you fill out any forms for immigration. Good luck.


----------



## sheiky

*25 days gone after ITA, not yet lodged *

I can't wait to join 189 visa lodge 2016 gang. Haven't lodged it yet. Here in KSA unable to get the forex, single, multi-currency cards. So, friend of mine in India is trying to open account in HDFC and processing the ForexPlus card. It is taking time to get the card sent thru post, waiting for the pin to arrive.

Hopefully this week I should lodge it. ray:


----------



## jigar87

jigar87 said:


> Is there any email-id fo DIBP where I can contact them ?
> 
> I need to ask for a request/referral letter to request for Hong Kong PCC.
> Hong Kong police requires letter from "referral letter from DIBP" to process the PCC request.
> 
> Below text is from border.gov.au,
> _*Letter of referral:* You must firstly lodge your visa application and then obtain a letter of referral requesting the certificate from the Department office. This letter must be submitted when applying to the Hong Kong authorities._
> 
> Since I have already lodged the Visa, how do I request DIBP to issue me referral letter for HK PCC ?


Guys please help!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

jigar87 said:


> Guys please help!!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Try sending to this mail ID
[email protected]


----------



## mit.tolia

*Help Needed while uploading documents and filling forms*

Hi Seniors/All,

I have recently got the invitation to apply for 189 visa. I have lodged my application and paid the fees as well. 

Am currently in the process of preparing/getting all my documents certified, filling out form 80 and form 1221 for myself and my wife. I had a few queries around that:-

1) In form 80, they have asked about employment history in last 10 years along with the description of duties performed. The space is very less in these sections, so is it fine if I have mentioned by job position and my duties in a very concise manner? Like I have just mentioned certain words like Req. analysis/coding/review/test/design etc. Or I need to provide a detailed list of duties as in that case I will end up attaching a number of extra sheets?

2) I am applying from India. While getting my documents certified, I have taken black and white xerox copies and got them certified from a notary. The guy has provided a stamp of Notary (round in shape with his name and govt. symbol and his reg number) and also provided a square stamp mentioning true copy along with the address of his firm with his signature (by pen) and dates. 

Will this be ok or I need to do something else?

3) All throughout I have not been asked to upload photographs of myself, child and spouse. Is it fine or I am missing anything here?

4) Apart from form 80 and 1221, is there any other form that I need to fill? While lodging my application I had already provided my consent to the department to contact my electronically, but will I have to fill up any other additional form in this case?

Thanks in advance for helping me out guys.

Regards,

Mit Tolia


----------



## jairichi

1. Concise description of responsibilities will do.
2. What you have is enough.
3. It is not mandatory as members who have not uploaded still received their grant.
4. No other forms.

Good luck.



mit.tolia said:


> Hi Seniors/All,
> 
> I have recently got the invitation to apply for 189 visa. I have lodged my application and paid the fees as well.
> 
> Am currently in the process of preparing/getting all my documents certified, filling out form 80 and form 1221 for myself and my wife. I had a few queries around that:-
> 
> 1) In form 80, they have asked about employment history in last 10 years along with the description of duties performed. The space is very less in these sections, so is it fine if I have mentioned by job position and my duties in a very concise manner? Like I have just mentioned certain words like Req. analysis/coding/review/test/design etc. Or I need to provide a detailed list of duties as in that case I will end up attaching a number of extra sheets?
> 
> 2) I am applying from India. While getting my documents certified, I have taken black and white xerox copies and got them certified from a notary. The guy has provided a stamp of Notary (round in shape with his name and govt. symbol and his reg number) and also provided a square stamp mentioning true copy along with the address of his firm with his signature (by pen) and dates.
> 
> Will this be ok or I need to do something else?
> 
> 3) All throughout I have not been asked to upload photographs of myself, child and spouse. Is it fine or I am missing anything here?
> 
> 4) Apart from form 80 and 1221, is there any other form that I need to fill? While lodging my application I had already provided my consent to the department to contact my electronically, but will I have to fill up any other additional form in this case?
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping me out guys.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mit Tolia


----------



## mit.tolia

jairichi said:


> 1. Concise description of responsibilities will do.
> 2. What you have is enough.
> 3. It is not mandatory as members who have not uploaded still received their grant.
> 4. No other forms.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you so much for such a quick reply. 

Yes fingers crossed. Hope it all turns out well. In that case I think I will be in a position to start uploading my documents.


----------



## jairichi

mit.tolia said:


> Thank you so much for such a quick reply.
> 
> Yes fingers crossed. Hope it all turns out well. In that case I think I will be in a position to start uploading my documents.


Yes, get it uploaded. Crosscheck with this thread whether you have uploaded all required documents that might facilitate a direct grant.


----------



## mit.tolia

jairichi said:


> Yes, get it uploaded. Crosscheck with this thread whether you have uploaded all required documents that might facilitate a direct grant.


Sure I was planning to do that only. In the process of listing all the documents and once I have the list ready i will post it on this thread and hopefully you and others can guide me in case i am missing anything.


----------



## jairichi

mit.tolia said:


> Sure I was planning to do that only. In the process of listing all the documents and once I have the list ready i will post it on this thread and hopefully you and others can guide me in case i am missing anything.


Absolutely. We are all here to help each other.


----------



## Amritbains206

Hello guys, is it mandatory to file bank statements along with the application?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

Amritbains206 said:


> Hello guys, is it mandatory to file bank statements along with the application?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For employment you need to provide proof of being paid. Evidences could be pay slips or tax records or bank statements.


----------



## ajaysingh

*Query regarding Visa Lodgement*

Hi All,

I have a query regarding the visa application submission.
I have generated the HAP id for my family and took the appointment as well.
Same goes for PCC too.

So, now should i wait until i receive the PCC and medical certificates or i can still submit the application and pay the fees and start uploading the documents until i receive the medical and PCC certificates.

And If i submit the application, what i should mention in the give detail section of Health examination apart from the HAP id.

Do we get any kind of medical report summary after the health examination is over !
My son and I have already gone through the health assessment and submitted the medical forms provided. 
For my son, doctor has asked me to come next week again for TB test.

So, meanwhile can i submit the visa application !!

Regards,
Ajay


----------



## ajaysingh

ajaysingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding the visa application submission.
> I have generated the HAP id for my family and took the appointment as well.
> Same goes for PCC too.
> 
> So, now should i wait until i receive the PCC and medical certificates or i can still submit the application and pay the fees and start uploading the documents until i receive the medical and PCC certificates.
> 
> And If i submit the application, what i should mention in the give detail section of Health examination apart from the HAP id.
> 
> Do we get any kind of medical report summary after the health examination is over !
> My son and I have already gone through the health assessment and submitted the medical forms provided.
> For my son, doctor has asked me to come next week again for TB test.
> 
> So, meanwhile can i submit the visa application !!
> 
> Regards,
> Ajay


Also, for PCC, we have to upload the scanned page of passport where they have put the PCC stamp or the single page PCC certificate which has been given to me which says there is no adverse information against me or both !!


----------



## elecengr

dear friends

i am looking for a good consultant in chandigarh.
can anybody pls recommend ?

regards


----------



## jairichi

elecengr said:


> dear friends
> 
> i am looking for a good consultant in chandigarh.
> can anybody pls recommend ?
> 
> regards


You can hire my services if you want


----------



## jairichi

ajaysingh said:


> Also, for PCC, we have to upload the scanned page of passport where they have put the PCC stamp or the single page PCC certificate which has been given to me which says there is no adverse information against me or both !!


PCC certificate will do.


----------



## jairichi

Lodge your visa application. Your HAP ID will get linked to your visa application automatically. Once medicals are done and cleared you have nothing to do for medicals. No reports or certificates will be provided as everything is uploaded electronically by your medical panel. You can upload your PCC anytime.


ajaysingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding the visa application submission.
> I have generated the HAP id for my family and took the appointment as well.
> Same goes for PCC too.
> 
> So, now should i wait until i receive the PCC and medical certificates or i can still submit the application and pay the fees and start uploading the documents until i receive the medical and PCC certificates.
> 
> And If i submit the application, what i should mention in the give detail section of Health examination apart from the HAP id.
> 
> Do we get any kind of medical report summary after the health examination is over !
> My son and I have already gone through the health assessment and submitted the medical forms provided.
> For my son, doctor has asked me to come next week again for TB test.
> 
> So, meanwhile can i submit the visa application !!
> 
> Regards,
> Ajay


----------



## theonerox

elecengr said:


> dear friends
> 
> i am looking for a good consultant in chandigarh.
> can anybody pls recommend ?
> 
> regards


Plz do not go via an agent unless you feel that there's some amount of weird complexities in your situation which might need the help of a professional. Even then, kindly post your difficulties here and someone might be able to help you out..Going via an agent is pure waste of money. It will not reduce your effort while making this application in any way and increase your frustration as you lose control over your own application. 

Sent from my SM-A800YZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Amritbains206

Hello everyone, skillselect just updated my points from 60 to 65 as i completed 8 years. Hopeful for 17 august 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Amritbains206 said:


> Hello everyone, skillselect just updated my points from 60 to 65 as i completed 8 years. Hopeful for 17 august
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good news you are up in the race now. Best wishes for the upcoming round


----------



## mit.tolia

*Documents Planning to Upload*

Hi Seniors/All,

As discussed in previous posts earlier today, please find the list of documents that I am planning to upload for myself, my spouse and my son. Could you all please review the same and let me know if I am missing anything?

*Documents for my Son*

•	Certified copy of passport first page last page
•	Certified copies of his birth certificate as he was born in UK. So Birth Certificates from UK and his Indian citizen Birth Certificate
•	His Medical Reports done via eMedical

*Documents for my Spouse*

•	Certified copy of passport first page last page
•	certified copy of her birth certificate in English
•	Certified copy of marriage certificate
•	Form 80 and form 1221
•	My Son's Birth Certificate having her name as mother and my name as father to show evidence of custody
•	PCC issued by UK (Original)
•	PCC issued by India (Original)
•	Original certificate issued by her college mentioning that her diploma (4 years in Chemical Engineering) was taught in English (Functional English Evidence)
•	Original certificate issued by her college mentioning that her degree (3 years in Chemical Engineering) was taught in English (Functional English Evidence)
•	Medical Reports done via eMedical

*Documents for myself*

•	Certified copy of passport first page last page (Proof for Age related points and DOB)
•	Certified copy of birth certificate (Proof of Age)
•	Certified copy of Marriage Certificate (Proof of relationship)
•	Certified copy of my PAN card and Aadhar Card (have mentioned those details in form 80 and 1221 under national identity docs)
•	Forms 80 and 1221
•	PCC issued by UK (Original)
•	PCC issued by India (Original)
•	ACS assessment result the way it was received by me in pdf file (have not got that certified)
•	IELTS exam result in original
•	Certified degree certificate with mark sheets (same which I had used for my ACS assessment)
•	Certified copy of my college course transcript (same which I had used for my ACS assessment)
•	Reference letters from all my employers on the letter head listing my roles and responsibilities (the same letters which I had used for ACS assessment)
•	Certified Service Certificate and relieving letters from my previous employers
•	Certified copy of all my offer letters from my previous and current employer
•	Certified copy of a bona fide letter from my current employer confirming my current designation and employment with them
•	Certified copy of my last month's salary slip (July 2016)
•	Medical Reports done via eMedical

Thanks a lot in advance.

Regards,

Mit Tolia


----------



## aussieby2016

mit.tolia said:


> Hi Seniors/All,
> 
> As discussed in previous posts earlier today, please find the list of documents that I am planning to upload for myself, my spouse and my son. Could you all please review the same and let me know if I am missing anything?
> 
> *Documents for my Son*
> 
> •	Certified copy of passport first page last page
> •	Certified copies of his birth certificate as he was born in UK. So Birth Certificates from UK and his Indian citizen Birth Certificate
> •	His Medical Reports done via eMedical
> 
> *Documents for my Spouse*
> 
> •	Certified copy of passport first page last page
> •	certified copy of her birth certificate in English
> •	Certified copy of marriage certificate
> •	Form 80 and form 1221
> •	My Son's Birth Certificate having her name as mother and my name as father to show evidence of custody
> •	PCC issued by UK (Original)
> •	PCC issued by India (Original)
> •	Original certificate issued by her college mentioning that her diploma (4 years in Chemical Engineering) was taught in English (Functional English Evidence)
> •	Original certificate issued by her college mentioning that her degree (3 years in Chemical Engineering) was taught in English (Functional English Evidence)
> •	Medical Reports done via eMedical
> 
> *Documents for myself*
> 
> •	Certified copy of passport first page last page (Proof for Age related points and DOB)
> •	Certified copy of birth certificate (Proof of Age)
> •	Certified copy of Marriage Certificate (Proof of relationship)
> •	Certified copy of my PAN card and Aadhar Card (have mentioned those details in form 80 and 1221 under national identity docs)
> •	Forms 80 and 1221
> •	PCC issued by UK (Original)
> •	PCC issued by India (Original)
> •	ACS assessment result the way it was received by me in pdf file (have not got that certified)
> •	IELTS exam result in original
> •	Certified degree certificate with mark sheets (same which I had used for my ACS assessment)
> •	Certified copy of my college course transcript (same which I had used for my ACS assessment)
> •	Reference letters from all my employers on the letter head listing my roles and responsibilities (the same letters which I had used for ACS assessment)
> •	Certified Service Certificate and relieving letters from my previous employers
> •	Certified copy of all my offer letters from my previous and current employer
> •	Certified copy of a bona fide letter from my current employer confirming my current designation and employment with them
> •	Certified copy of my last month's salary slip (July 2016)
> •	Medical Reports done via eMedical
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mit Tolia


Hi Mit...most of your documents are ok...just add more of your payslips of your present and/or ex-company and also do add Form 16 from the Income Tax Department.....All the best....


----------



## aussieby2016

Amritbains206 said:


> Hello everyone, skillselect just updated my points from 60 to 65 as i completed 8 years. Hopeful for 17 august
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


your chances for invitation definitely gets enhanced....btw whats your ANZCO?


----------



## mit.tolia

aussieby2016 said:


> Hi Mit...most of your documents are ok...just add more of your payslips of your present and/or ex-company and also do add Form 16 from the Income Tax Department.....All the best....


Thanks Aussieby2016.... I can definitely add few more of my current employers payslips.. maybe last 4-5 months would do? Also I doubt whether I would have payslips from my ex employers with me... Hope that should be ok?

For Form 16, can I attach only this years form 16? My previous 2 years form 16 wouldn't have anything to show as I was based out of UK until 31 dec 2015. I would be able to arrange for a few UK salary slips as well...

And one more thing... form 16 should be certified?


----------



## jairichi

As mentioned by Aussieby2016 you need to submit pay slips for each quarter in a year or tax records per year. You can also add your and spouse's UK visa as proof of relationship as her visa will contain your name. Same goes to your son's UK visa



mit.tolia said:


> Hi Seniors/All,
> 
> As discussed in previous posts earlier today, please find the list of documents that I am planning to upload for myself, my spouse and my son. Could you all please review the same and let me know if I am missing anything?
> 
> *Documents for my Son*
> 
> •	Certified copy of passport first page last page
> •	Certified copies of his birth certificate as he was born in UK. So Birth Certificates from UK and his Indian citizen Birth Certificate
> •	His Medical Reports done via eMedical
> 
> *Documents for my Spouse*
> 
> •	Certified copy of passport first page last page
> •	certified copy of her birth certificate in English
> •	Certified copy of marriage certificate
> •	Form 80 and form 1221
> •	My Son's Birth Certificate having her name as mother and my name as father to show evidence of custody
> •	PCC issued by UK (Original)
> •	PCC issued by India (Original)
> •	Original certificate issued by her college mentioning that her diploma (4 years in Chemical Engineering) was taught in English (Functional English Evidence)
> •	Original certificate issued by her college mentioning that her degree (3 years in Chemical Engineering) was taught in English (Functional English Evidence)
> •	Medical Reports done via eMedical
> 
> *Documents for myself*
> 
> •	Certified copy of passport first page last page (Proof for Age related points and DOB)
> •	Certified copy of birth certificate (Proof of Age)
> •	Certified copy of Marriage Certificate (Proof of relationship)
> •	Certified copy of my PAN card and Aadhar Card (have mentioned those details in form 80 and 1221 under national identity docs)
> •	Forms 80 and 1221
> •	PCC issued by UK (Original)
> •	PCC issued by India (Original)
> •	ACS assessment result the way it was received by me in pdf file (have not got that certified)
> •	IELTS exam result in original
> •	Certified degree certificate with mark sheets (same which I had used for my ACS assessment)
> •	Certified copy of my college course transcript (same which I had used for my ACS assessment)
> •	Reference letters from all my employers on the letter head listing my roles and responsibilities (the same letters which I had used for ACS assessment)
> •	Certified Service Certificate and relieving letters from my previous employers
> •	Certified copy of all my offer letters from my previous and current employer
> •	Certified copy of a bona fide letter from my current employer confirming my current designation and employment with them
> •	Certified copy of my last month's salary slip (July 2016)
> •	Medical Reports done via eMedical
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mit Tolia


----------



## desiswag

aussieby2016 said:


> Hi Mit...most of your documents are ok...just add more of your payslips of your present and/or ex-company and also do add Form 16 from the Income Tax Department.....All the best....


Is it mandatory to certify the documents or coloured scanned copies should be suffice for all these documents?


----------



## jairichi

desiswag said:


> Is it mandatory to certify the documents or coloured scanned copies should be suffice for all these documents?


Though it is given in DIBP website to provide certified copies members here have obtained grants by providing colored scans.


----------



## aussieby2016

mit.tolia said:


> Thanks Aussieby2016.... I can definitely add few more of my current employers payslips.. maybe last 4-5 months would do? Also I doubt whether I would have payslips from my ex employers with me... Hope that should be ok?
> 
> For Form 16, can I attach only this years form 16? My previous 2 years form 16 wouldn't have anything to show as I was based out of UK until 31 dec 2015. I would be able to arrange for a few UK salary slips as well...
> 
> And one more thing... form 16 should be certified?


add at least 2 quarters for each financial year and if possible from all ex-employers, if you can, to clear all the doubts in the mind of CO......

add all form 16's you have as it would clear your employment status in the mind of the CO even if they don't show anything.....

add on your UK salary slips as well and add at least for 2 quarters for each Financial year (if you can)...

Form 16 doesnt need certification......colour scan would do.....


----------



## desiswag

jairichi said:


> Though it is given in DIBP website to provide certified copies members here have obtained grants by providing colored scans.


Many thanks.

Please give your opinion on following too...

I am in process of filling EOI. I went through qualification assessment from EA (without experience assessment) and outcome is +ve. I have 65 points in mechanical engineering code.

I started my career in 1998 and worked in that company till 2003. I have offer letter, promotion letter, salary slips and Income tax returns for that period.

But I dont have relieving letter and can not get reference letter as company has closed now. None of the colleague is in touch with me now. 

a) Should I mention this experience as relevant "YES" or "NO"? Although it will not change my points.

b) Will these documents (for job in 1998-2003 - Reference letter, relieving letter) be required during VISA application? Although the period is beyond 10 years, is there any chance of CO asking for these documents or verification from that company?


----------



## aussieby2016

desiswag said:


> Is it mandatory to certify the documents or coloured scanned copies should be suffice for all these documents?


DIBP's website says the following:

"You should provide high quality colour scans of the documents supporting your visa application in ImmiAccount."

Hence those documents which are coloured dont need any certifications, black and white ones (except payslips) need certifications.....


----------



## jairichi

desiswag said:


> Many thanks.
> 
> Please give your opinion on following too...
> 
> I am in process of filling EOI. I went through qualification assessment from EA (without experience assessment) and outcome is +ve. I have 65 points in mechanical engineering code.
> 
> I started my career in 1998 and worked in that company till 2003. I have offer letter, promotion letter, salary slips and Income tax returns for that period.
> 
> But I dont have relieving letter and can not get reference letter as company has closed now. None of the colleague is in touch with me now.
> 
> a) Should I mention this experience as relevant "YES" or "NO"? Although it will not change my points.
> 
> b) Will these documents (for job in 1998-2003 - Reference letter, relieving letter) be required during VISA application? Although the period is beyond 10 years, is there any chance of CO asking for these documents or verification from that company?


a. Mention that employment as not relevant.
b. Provide all documents you have for that employment. With DIBP we cannot predict about employment verification.


----------



## Amritbains206

aussieby2016 said:


> your chances for invitation definitely gets enhanced....btw whats your ANZCO?




Thanks a lot. Anzsco code is 261311. Analyst programmer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

smfaheem said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Let me tell my issue...I have submitted my 189 EOI on 20-DEC-2015 with 60 points as software engineer (261313). My birthday was on 6th of August (just few days back). I just downloaded my points breakdown pdf file and it is showing my visa date of effect as "06-Aug-2016" instead of "20-Dec-2015". When i login to skillselect, it still shows the correct date of effect i.e. 20-dec-2015 on the main screen. I am really disturbed why points breakdown pdf is showing the wrong date of effect (i.e. my birthday) instead of correct one (i.e. 20-dec-2015), while on Skillselect main page DOE is still correct. I have not updated my EOI and my points have not changed either so why this discrepency?? Has anyone faced similar issue before?? Any senior, kindly shed some light?? What is my correct date of effect? Why is it changed in points breakdown pdf? I cant bear this change in DOE as it will pull me 8 months back in queue (from dec to aug). Thanks in advance.




I just downloaded the EOI breakpoint it shows my brith date and month 05-08-2016 as Date of effect. Not sure how it works. 

However, on the main screen it shows the date of effect as 29/07/2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

As per points allotment, how many points can you claim for age after celebrating your birthday in August 2016? Is it supposed to be a 5 points decrease as you entered a new age bracket?



smfaheem said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Let me tell my issue...I have submitted my 189 EOI on 20-DEC-2015 with 60 points as software engineer (261313). My birthday was on 6th of August (just few days back). I just downloaded my points breakdown pdf file and it is showing my visa date of effect as "06-Aug-2016" instead of "20-Dec-2015". When i login to skillselect, it still shows the correct date of effect i.e. 20-dec-2015 on the main screen. I am really disturbed why points breakdown pdf is showing the wrong date of effect (i.e. my birthday) instead of correct one (i.e. 20-dec-2015), while on Skillselect main page DOE is still correct. I have not updated my EOI and my points have not changed either so why this discrepency?? Has anyone faced similar issue before?? Any senior, kindly shed some light?? What is my correct date of effect? Why is it changed in points breakdown pdf? I cant bear this change in DOE as it will pull me 8 months back in queue (from dec to aug). Thanks in advance.


----------



## jairichi

smfaheem said:


> I still claim 60 points and my birthday has no change in points as my age is still in the 30 points bracket. Also the skillselect is not showing any increase or decrease in points, it is still showing the correct i.e. 60 points. Another thing is once i login to skillselect, the main screen is still showing the same correct DOE (i.e 20-DEC-2015). Only the points breakdown pdf that i downloaded is showing my birthday as my DOE (i.e 6-aug-2016). I am worried which DOE will skillselect use to send invitation.


If your points have not changed then you can relax. Your DOE will still be 20-Dec-2015. Wait for other members to provide their views.


----------



## belapmehta

After 6+ months of wait, We finally got the grant on 11 Aug 2016.
Thanks EXPATFORUM.... Off to Sydney in Dec 2016


----------



## Krish29

belapmehta said:


> After 6+ months of wait, We finally got the grant on 11 Aug 2016.
> Thanks EXPATFORUM.... Off to Sydney in Dec 2016


Congratulations!!! All the best!!!

Can you post your details ~ timeline???


----------



## sheiky

belapmehta said:


> After 6+ months of wait, We finally got the grant on 11 Aug 2016.
> Thanks EXPATFORUM.... Off to Sydney in Dec 2016


Congrats Belapmehta...


----------



## Neyogasgas

Awesome Forum


----------



## newapplicant2016

As this forum has helped me with few issues, decided on creating a new account to update my final timeline. Best of luck to everyone else.

261112 (System Analyst)
PTE (L90/R90/W90/S90)
ACS APPLIED: 11-Jul-2016
ACS POSITIVE ASSESSMENT: 25-Jul-2016
EOI : 25-Jul-2016
INVITATION RECEIVED : 03-Aug-2016
VISA LODGED 189: 03-Aug-2016
CO CONTACT - N/A
Grant : 15-August-2016
Total - 70 Points (Including 5 for Employment)


----------



## Lord John Snow

newapplicant2016 said:


> As this forum has helped me with few issues, decided on creating a new account to update my final timeline. Best of luck to everyone else.
> 
> 261112 (System Analyst)
> PTE (L90/R90/W90/S90)
> ACS APPLIED: 11-Jul-2016
> ACS POSITIVE ASSESSMENT: 25-Jul-2016
> EOI : 25-Jul-2016
> INVITATION RECEIVED : 03-Aug-2016
> VISA LODGED 189: 03-Aug-2016
> CO CONTACT - N/A
> Grant : 15-August-2016
> Total - 70 Points (Including 5 for Employment)


When did you do the medical? Was there any case officer contact at all?


----------



## newapplicant2016

Lord John Snow said:


> When did you do the medical? Was there any case officer contact at all?


I did the medicals on 29 July (right after submitting my EOI), so had a medical clearance pre-loaded at the time of application. No CO contact or change of status in immi account. I went from application received to finalised.


----------



## Lord John Snow

newapplicant2016 said:


> I did the medicals on 29 July (right after submitting my EOI), so had a medical clearance pre-loaded at the time of application. No CO contact or change of status in immi account. I went from application received to finalised.


Awesome, congratulations. Enjoy!


----------



## Moneyjheeta

newapplicant2016 said:


> As this forum has helped me with few issues, decided on creating a new account to update my final timeline. Best of luck to everyone else.
> 
> 261112 (System Analyst)
> PTE (L90/R90/W90/S90)
> ACS APPLIED: 11-Jul-2016
> ACS POSITIVE ASSESSMENT: 25-Jul-2016
> EOI : 25-Jul-2016
> INVITATION RECEIVED : 03-Aug-2016
> VISA LODGED 189: 03-Aug-2016
> CO CONTACT - N/A
> Grant : 15-August-2016
> Total - 70 Points (Including 5 for Employment)


Congrats..are you onshore candidate? 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## vishnucute05

*Subscribing*

Subscribing


----------



## newapplicant2016

Moneyjheeta said:


> Congrats..are you onshore candidate?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Thank you. I am an onshore candidate. Trying to edit my signature but looks like I need to make few more posts before I can


----------



## vibhu1212

newapplicant2016 said:


> Thank you. I am an onshore candidate. Trying to edit my signature but looks like I need to make few more posts before I can


Congratulations buddy. Waiting for your updated signature. I too have applied on 3rd Aug and onshore. Fingers crossed for the grant date. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Abubakr

Congratulations guys, seems that onshore guys get it super quick 

Wish you Best of luck in your future.


----------



## rabbit27

To those who were contacted by their CO after the 25th of July 2016. Has anyone received their grants yet?


----------



## chois

rabbit27 said:


> To those who were contacted by their CO after the 25th of July 2016. Has anyone received their grants yet?




CO contacted on 28th July, still waiting for invoice of VAC2


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations


belapmehta said:


> After 6+ months of wait, We finally got the grant on 11 Aug 2016.
> Thanks EXPATFORUM.... Off to Sydney in Dec 2016


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



newapplicant2016 said:


> As this forum has helped me with few issues, decided on creating a new account to update my final timeline. Best of luck to everyone else.
> 
> 261112 (System Analyst)
> PTE (L90/R90/W90/S90)
> ACS APPLIED: 11-Jul-2016
> ACS POSITIVE ASSESSMENT: 25-Jul-2016
> EOI : 25-Jul-
> 
> 2016
> INVITATION RECEIVED : 03-Aug-2016
> VISA LODGED 189: 03-Aug-2016
> CO CONTACT - N/A
> Grant : 15-August-2016
> Total - 70 Points (Including 5 for Employment)


----------



## RSK1976

Waiting for the grant from 26th feb.. almost 6 months. No co contact yet. Dont know behind the process.. called multiple times last month and got the same standard reply..


----------



## goaustralianow

RSK1976 said:


> Waiting for the grant from 26th feb.. almost 6 months. No co contact yet. Dont know behind the process.. called multiple times last month and got the same standard reply..


What's your ANZSCO? Does your application still shows as "Received"?


----------



## RSK1976

Yes. Analyst programmer.


----------



## vibhu1212

newapplicant2016 said:


> Thank you. I am an onshore candidate. Trying to edit my signature but looks like I need to make few more posts before I can


I too got my PR. Applied onshore and grant in 12 days :second:


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations Man

You are lucky people. Waiting for grant since 1st April 2016.
Wait has almost killed me now


----------



## prvnmali

*What Should I do now?*

261313 - 189 (65 points)
PTE- 20Point - 23/03/2016
ACS Submitted - 10/04/2016
ACS +Ve - 24/04/2016 - 261313
EOI lodged - 26/04/2016
Invitation - 03/08/2016 
PCC - 08/08/2016
VISA lodged - 05/08/2016
CO Contact Adelaide - 15/08/2016 and requested all documents.
Documents Uploaded - 15/08/2016 and waiting to send a notification to CO.
Medicals Uploaded - Waiting . pending from Panel clinic
Grant - xx/xx/xxxx 

Hi Friends, 
Can you please help me in answering the below questions?

1. I have received CO contact today from GSM Adelaide- IS GSM Adelaide fast?
2. I never uploaded the documents since 05-Aug-2016, after CO contact I have uploaded all requested documents. What are the ways to notify them apart from IMMI PORTAL? 

Should I need to send them an email? as well?

3. Medicals are still pending by PANEL CLINIC as it will uploaded to DIBP by few days. The best part is CO did not ask about medicals should I wait for Medicals to reflect in Immiportal? then notify the 
CO?


Please help friends and Happy Independence Day for folks in INDIA.


----------



## kamalendra

Sush1 said:


> Congratulations Man
> 
> You are lucky people. Waiting for grant since 1st April 2016.
> Wait has almost killed me now


yes fren,,,, now I could not even express my frustration n pain of not getting the grant yet,,, do u hab any update


----------



## Sush1

No Update, when you lodged the Visa.



kamalendra said:


> Sush1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Man
> 
> You are lucky people. Waiting for grant since 1st April 2016.
> Wait has almost killed me now
> 
> 
> 
> yes fren,,,, now I could not even express my frustration n pain of not getting the grant yet,,, do u hab any update
Click to expand...


----------



## wasim.yousaf

RSK1976 said:


> Waiting for the grant from 26th feb.. almost 6 months. No co contact yet. Dont know behind the process.. called multiple times last month and got the same standard reply..


same here, waiting from 10th feb


----------



## kamalendra

Sush1 said:


> No Update, when you lodged the Visa.


visa applied 25 mar
co contact 9 Apr
employment ver. for 1st employment 4 aug


----------



## wasim.yousaf

belapmehta said:


> After 6+ months of wait, We finally got the grant on 11 Aug 2016.
> Thanks EXPATFORUM.... Off to Sydney in Dec 2016


congratulations.


pray for us. i am also applied on 10th feb. still waiting.


----------



## ajaysingh

jairichi said:


> Lodge your visa application. Your HAP ID will get linked to your visa application automatically. Once medicals are done and cleared you have nothing to do for medicals. No reports or certificates will be provided as everything is uploaded electronically by your medical panel. You can upload your PCC anytime.


Thanks Jairichi.

So what should i mention in the Give Details section of health declaration if medicals are done from my side !!


----------



## newapplicant2016

vibhu1212 said:


> I too got my PR. Applied onshore and grant in 12 days :second:


Congratulations. I believe our grants are one of the fastest grants for 189. Time for a signature update..


----------



## patde

Guys, just wanted to inform you that I just received the grant for me and my partner.
Thanks to all of you for the very extensive information and support provided in this forum.

Wish you all the best and see you down under!


----------



## vibhu1212

newapplicant2016 said:


> Congratulations. I believe our grants are one of the fastest grants for 189. Time for a signature update..


It seems like that mate.


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations


patde said:


> Guys, just wanted to inform you that I just received the grant for me and my partner.
> Thanks to all of you for the very extensive information and support provided in this forum.
> 
> Wish you all the best and see you down under!


----------



## iaooi1

Lord John Snow said:


> When did you do the medical? Was there any case officer contact at all?


Its always best to get your medical done ASAP before having a CO assigned to your application. Without doing so, this will allow the CO to drag your application further. I would highly suggest getting it done right after you lodge your application.

Regards !


----------



## iaooi1

123varun said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planning to give PTE, please guide me if PTE is easier than IELTS.


Please head to this thread for assistance:-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/672738-pte-exam-1201.html

:boxing:


----------



## aussieby2016

prvnmali said:


> 261313 - 189 (65 points)
> PTE- 20Point - 23/03/2016
> ACS Submitted - 10/04/2016
> ACS +Ve - 24/04/2016 - 261313
> EOI lodged - 26/04/2016
> Invitation - 03/08/2016
> PCC - 08/08/2016
> VISA lodged - 05/08/2016
> CO Contact Adelaide - 15/08/2016 and requested all documents.
> Documents Uploaded - 15/08/2016 and waiting to send a notification to CO.
> Medicals Uploaded - Waiting . pending from Panel clinic
> Grant - xx/xx/xxxx
> 
> Hi Friends,
> Can you please help me in answering the below questions?
> 
> 1. I have received CO contact today from GSM Adelaide- IS GSM Adelaide fast?
> 2. I never uploaded the documents since 05-Aug-2016, after CO contact I have uploaded all requested documents. What are the ways to notify them apart from IMMI PORTAL?
> 
> Should I need to send them an email? as well?
> 
> 3. Medicals are still pending by PANEL CLINIC as it will uploaded to DIBP by few days. The best part is CO did not ask about medicals should I wait for Medicals to reflect in Immiportal? then notify the
> CO?
> 
> 
> Please help friends and Happy Independence Day for folks in INDIA.


hi prvnmali....

1. yes GSM Adelaide is definitely fast.....
2. once you upload the documents in immi account and press the information provided button, automatically the CO gets notified that you have uploaded your documents...in case documents are in excess then people usually mail the rest to the CO....not required to send a mail if all documents have been uploaded.....but do click on the information provided button.......
3. Not required....medicals are not under your hands.....hospitals update it on emedicals and subsequently CO gets the automated notification of medical clearance of applicants.....that also being a reason that CO did not ask for it.....so no actin required....

And yes Happy Independence Day to you too.....


----------



## aussieby2016

123varun said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planning to give PTE, please guide me if PTE is easier than IELTS.


what is your purpose of exam.....for assessment you need to give IELTS but for points for invitation you can give either of the two.......and yes PTE is relative;y easier as compared to IELTS......


----------



## aussieby2016

patde said:


> Guys, just wanted to inform you that I just received the grant for me and my partner.
> Thanks to all of you for the very extensive information and support provided in this forum.
> 
> Wish you all the best and see you down under!


congrats....


----------



## 123varun

Hello All,

I am new to this forum, please advise me if we have IT jobs in Melbourne,, I am a Cloud Administrator 


Regards,
V


----------



## kanavsharma

ramanjot kaur said:


> Yes... Planning to make call on monday .. I had lodged on 30march 2016 ......in 261313 with 60pts and just waiting....


HI Ramanjot,

Did you call them? or any update?


----------



## kanavsharma

kamalendra said:


> yes fren,,,, now I could not even express my frustration n pain of not getting the grant yet,,, do u hab any update


waiting since March 19, 2016 :juggle: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jairichi

123varun said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to this forum, please advise me if we have IT jobs in Melbourne,, I am a Cloud Administrator
> 
> 
> Regards,
> V


First do some homework before you ask questions for which you can easily find an answer by using google.


----------



## prvnmali

Thanks Mate!!! 

I submitted all requested documents and clicked on Information Provided on IMMI PORTAL.
Hope they would have received the notification from me.

As of now there is nothing pending from my end. Hopefully they give me GRANT soon.. God Willing, Fingers Crossed...


----------



## prvnmali

aussieby2016 said:


> hi prvnmali....
> 
> 1. yes GSM Adelaide is definitely fast.....
> 2. once you upload the documents in immi account and press the information provided button, automatically the CO gets notified that you have uploaded your documents...in case documents are in excess then people usually mail the rest to the CO....not required to send a mail if all documents have been uploaded.....but do click on the information provided button.......
> 3. Not required....medicals are not under your hands.....hospitals update it on emedicals and subsequently CO gets the automated notification of medical clearance of applicants.....that also being a reason that CO did not ask for it.....so no actin required....
> 
> And yes Happy Independence Day to you too.....



Thanks Mate!!! 

I submitted all requested documents and clicked on Information Provided on IMMI PORTAL.
Hope they would have received the notification from me.

As of now there is nothing pending from my end. Hopefully they give me GRANT soon.. God Willing, Fingers Crossed...


----------



## ajaysingh

ajaysingh said:


> Thanks Jairichi.
> 
> So what should i mention in the Give Details section of health declaration if medicals are done from my side !!


Hi All,

Could anyone please suggest what we have to mention in the Give details section of health declaration in the visa application !!

I have generated my HAP id and undergone the medicals and now i am planning to submit the visa application form.

Regards,
Ajay


----------



## aussieby2016

prvnmali said:


> Thanks Mate!!!
> 
> I submitted all requested documents and clicked on Information Provided on IMMI PORTAL.
> Hope they would have received the notification from me.
> 
> As of now there is nothing pending from my end. Hopefully they give me GRANT soon.. God Willing, Fingers Crossed...


hopefully you should get your grant soon if all documents satisfy your CO.....also please update your signature accordingly with the visa application date and CO contact date for others reference.....


----------



## vanme1

Application:
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
Points : 60
Submission Date : 28-Apr-2016

Looking at the movement of Invitations the invite appears to be far destiny with Score of 60.

*
Current Scenario of my ACS result:*
Overall Exp: 11 years Electronics & Communication starting 2004
Considered by ACS: 7 Yrs

*Post Jan-2017:*
Overall Exp: 12 years Electronics & Communication starting 2004
ACS would consider: 8 Yrs 

A. Post Jan-2017 I reckon to gain on extra 5 points based on above, to be able to update application with 65 points. Is this my correct assumption? 
B. Or the cap of "relevant experience in last 10 years" play its role and again the relevant experience would be sliced back to less than 8 Years?

Look forward for your kind advise!


----------



## prvnmali

Updated my Signature


----------



## prvnmali

Hey Guys,

Few more question--

I got medicals done late. I and my friend lodged the VISA on 05-Aug-2016.
He has uploaded everything front loaded and he got grant today i.e, 15-Aug-2016.


I have not uploaded anything as of 15-Aug-2016. So I got mail from CO from GSM Adelaide.
to upload all docs. I have uploaded all documents now and even medicals got cleared today 15-Aug-2016. 

As of now nothing is pending from my end. Hopefully I might GRANT VISA soon.

Now is the time to wait... Should I have front loaded all documents like my friend earlier.
Did I miss the best opportunity? is the waiting time for me started? Because I got CO allocated today?

How long should I wait now?

Thanks friends , Any help is appreciated.


----------



## dakshch

Okay, so i got to know that COs have monthly targets for grants. 
My CO is POONAM from Adelaide. Did anyone else also had her as case officer ??

There has been no activity with my application since 7th January 2016. Wondering if anyone ever got a grant from her.


----------



## elecengr

hi jai

wud u mind replying to a PM.

regards


----------



## kawal_547

jairichi said:


> First do some homework before you ask questions for which you can easily find an answer by using google.


Why getting so angry, Jai.


----------



## kawal_547

dakshch said:


> Okay, so i got to know that COs have monthly targets for grants.
> My CO is POONAM from Adelaide. Did anyone else also had her as case officer ??
> 
> There has been no activity with my application since 7th January 2016. Wondering if anyone ever got a grant from her.


She was my 2nd n as of now last CO who contacted me.


----------



## bryankph

Quick question.

Once CO contacted me requiring more information (Australian AFP PCC), will I need to reply them back when I uploaded the documents in IMMI?

I know they explicitly said that you should know, but in some parts of the 189 documentation, I see that we need to. 

A little confused


----------



## Shja

same here, waiting from march 2016


----------



## dakshch

kawal_547 said:


> She was my 2nd n as of now last CO who contacted me.




I can see you too are 263111 applicant.

Have you received a grant ? If not, what is going on with your application?


----------



## kawal_547

dakshch said:


> I can see you too are 263111 applicant.
> 
> Have you received a grant ? If not, what is going on with your application?


Signature would be automatically updated the day I receive it.

What's going on with my application?

I wish I knew......I would have kept a few "Gandhi's" on it to help it gain Independence.


----------



## jairichi

elecengr said:


> hi jai
> 
> wud u mind replying to a PM.
> 
> regards


I do not mind at all. Send me and I will reply if I know the answer


----------



## jairichi

bryankph said:


> Quick question.
> 
> Once CO contacted me requiring more information (Australian AFP PCC), will I need to reply them back when I uploaded the documents in IMMI?
> 
> I know they explicitly said that you should know, but in some parts of the 189 documentation, I see that we need to.
> 
> A little confused


Just upload the document. And, click on 'information provided' button. In addition, if you want you can send that document to the GSM mail ID.


----------



## aussieby2016

prvnmali said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Few more question--
> 
> I got medicals done late. I and my friend lodged the VISA on 05-Aug-2016.
> He has uploaded everything front loaded and he got grant today i.e, 15-Aug-2016.
> 
> 
> I have not uploaded anything as of 15-Aug-2016. So I got mail from CO from GSM Adelaide.
> to upload all docs. I have uploaded all documents now and even medicals got cleared today 15-Aug-2016.
> 
> As of now nothing is pending from my end. Hopefully I might GRANT VISA soon.
> 
> Now is the time to wait... Should I have front loaded all documents like my friend earlier.
> Did I miss the best opportunity? is the waiting time for me started? Because I got CO allocated today?
> 
> How long should I wait now?
> 
> Thanks friends , Any help is appreciated.


its a matter of sheer luck...all one can do on their part is upload as many and as relevant documents as one can to make their case crystal clear for the CO to take a decision as soon as they can....

whether you missed a golden opportunity or your golden opportunity is still there with you cant be commented by any member....but yes these days CO are acting pretty fast and are granting applicants of 2016-17 FY in no time.....so if it was 15th August for your friend, it could be 25th August for you..... just ensure your application has all relevant documents attached so as to allow minimum loop holes and maximize the chances of quick grant......

"how long to wait" is a subject of thesis being done by many members here which so far has yielded no results .....just stay positive......all the best....


----------



## jairichi

kawal_547 said:


> Why getting so angry, Jai.


OMG, did I sound like that? :confused2: I wasn't angry at all. My point was a person should look at career prospects while looking at different countries to apply for a PR. This is a basic search s/he has to do before deciding to start the process. Easiest search engine is google


----------



## aussieby2016

bryankph said:


> Quick question.
> 
> Once CO contacted me requiring more information (Australian AFP PCC), will I need to reply them back when I uploaded the documents in IMMI?
> 
> I know they explicitly said that you should know, but in some parts of the 189 documentation, I see that we need to.
> 
> A little confused



just press the "information provided" button after uploading all documents in your IMMI account....its sufficient and the CO gets to know that you have uploaded all documents that were asked for....

but in case you get a time period beyond of beyond 28 days to arrange for the relevant documents from your CO, then you need to inform them via mail when you upload the same later....


----------



## aussieby2016

jairichi said:


> OMG, did I sound like that? :confused2: I wasn't angry at all. My point was a person should look at career prospects while looking at different countries to apply for a PR. This is a basic search s/he has to do before deciding to start the process. Easiest search engine is google


i second kawal as even i felt you were angry at that member for posting such questions.....


----------



## jairichi

aussieby2016 said:


> i second kawal as even i felt you were angry at that member for posting such questions.....


Thanks Kawal & aussieby. I will let that member know that I wasn't angry.


----------



## jairichi

123varun said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to this forum, please advise me if we have IT jobs in Melbourne,, I am a Cloud Administrator
> 
> 
> Regards,
> V


123varun: Hope you did not take my response rude. It was not meant to be. While looking to apply for a PR to any country one needs to first check career prospects before initiating the process of applying. PR process is a time consuming and expensive process. You need to check career websites like seek.com, linkedin, au.jora.com etc to get an idea of job opportunities available in your field or domain in Australia. Linkedin job search is a good one as it lets you know the number of applicants for a particular advertised job. This will help you to understand whether there is a balance between demand and supply.

I hope you take my earlier response in the right way. Good luck.


----------



## jairichi

In my opinion it will be relevant experience in the past 10 years.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-

Skilled employment
To claim points for skilled employment you must have, in the 10 years before you were invited to apply, at least 20 hours of paid work per week in your nominated skilled occupation and/or a closely related occupation.



vanme1 said:


> Application:
> Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
> Points : 60
> Submission Date : 28-Apr-2016
> 
> Looking at the movement of Invitations the invite appears to be far destiny with Score of 60.
> 
> *
> Current Scenario of my ACS result:*
> Overall Exp: 11 years Electronics & Communication starting 2004
> Considered by ACS: 7 Yrs
> 
> *Post Jan-2017:*
> Overall Exp: 12 years Electronics & Communication starting 2004
> ACS would consider: 8 Yrs
> 
> A. Post Jan-2017 I reckon to gain on extra 5 points based on above, to be able to update application with 65 points. Is this my correct assumption?
> B. Or the cap of "relevant experience in last 10 years" play its role and again the relevant experience would be sliced back to less than 8 Years?
> 
> Look forward for your kind advise!


----------



## ajaysingh

ajaysingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could anyone please suggest what we have to mention in the Give details section of health declaration in the visa application !!
> 
> I have generated my HAP id and undergone the medicals and now i am planning to submit the visa application form.
> 
> Regards,
> Ajay


Hi All,

I am in process of submitting the visa application and have done with my medicals beforehand.
I am yet to figure out about what needs to mentioned in the Give details of health declaration after getting the medicals done as i am not received anything back after submitting the reports at the hospital.
I have read on the forum that the medical panel updates the reports automatically and nothing more needs to done at applicants end.

So, i am confused about what shall i write in the there !! 

Could anyone please help in this regard.


----------



## kanavsharma

Hi Mates,

My CO is Vely from GSM Brisbane....and my case is pretty slow..anybody ever contacted/case handled by 'Vely'??


----------



## Josephite

ajaysingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in process of submitting the visa application and have done with my medicals beforehand.
> I am yet to figure out about what needs to mentioned in the Give details of health declaration after getting the medicals done as i am not received anything back after submitting the reports at the hospital.
> I have read on the forum that the medical panel updates the reports automatically and nothing more needs to done at applicants end.
> 
> So, i am confused about what shall i write in the there !!
> 
> Could anyone please help in this regard.


Hapid is enough, u cud mention the TRN of medical if u want, however its optional field....


----------



## ajaysingh

Josephite said:


> Hapid is enough, u cud mention the TRN of medical if u want, however its optional field....


Thanks Josephite.

Also, will passport details suffice as national identity document or i have mention some other identity proof like PAN card !

In case of my son, i only have his passport as a proof.

Regards,
Ajay


----------



## piyushanjali

Hello everyone!! As posted earlier I filled my Visa on 4th May and CO from Brisbane contacted me on 27th May...after that got a Call from AHC oon 26th July for employment verification. Since then its been Silence thats making me nervous...as what I have seen on forum people get grant soon after call from AHC..but no luck for me....any comments...suggestions.

ANZ Code 263111
CO Brisbane

Regards,
Anjali


----------



## jatin1011

aussiedream87 said:


> The question seems abit confusing. Let me see if I got it right?
> 
> - You already got your new passports with spouse name and updated current address. If this the case yes the PCC will be done on current valid passport.
> 
> - This wouldnt affect the application.
> 
> - Yes you need to submit the 929 form. (Hope that is the correct form number)
> 
> I guess you have got your ITA already and applied for VISA I believe or if not what is your current status on your application.


Hi,

Our ACS assessment, PTE and EOI are on old passports. But now we have got our new passports and need to lodge visa application(Invite received). Shall we use new passport details while lodging visa application? Will this have any issue as our ACS assessment, PTE and EOI will show old passport details.

Regards


----------



## agokarn

How much time do COs take to simply send invoice and payment details for VAC 2? I m waiting over a week now. Things like these should be automated in the app. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agokarn

jatin1011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Our ACS assessment, PTE and EOI are on old passports. But now we have got our new passports and need to lodge visa application(Invite received). Shall we use new passport details while lodging visa application? Will this have any issue as our ACS assessment, PTE and EOI will show old passport details.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards




Shouldn't be a problem. U will have to attach both passport scans in the application 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chois

agokarn said:


> How much time do COs take to simply send invoice and payment details for VAC 2? I m waiting over a week now. Things like these should be automated in the app.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




They need to make an invoice for the payment, one guy called last week and was told he need to wait about 3 week, and I've already been waiting for 17 days.


----------



## ciitbilal

Hi Everyone,

Here is the video of submitting the visa 189 application:






Other videos are available on YouTube. I'll soon upload the videos of next steps.

Hopefully, they'll be helpful.

Cheers!


----------



## andreyx108b

Abubakr said:


> Congratulations guys, seems that onshore guys get it super quick
> 
> Wish you Best of luck in your future.




Usually yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinay123

ciitbilal said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Here is the video of submitting the visa 189 application:
> 
> Step by Step Guide to Submit Visa 189 Application for Australian Immigration - YouTube
> 
> Other videos are available on YouTube. I'll soon upload the videos of next steps.
> 
> Hopefully, they'll be helpful.
> 
> Cheers!


Awesome work done. Thanks a ton for taking this initiative. It will surely a great help to many


----------



## jairichi

ajaysingh said:


> Thanks Josephite.
> 
> Also, will passport details suffice as national identity document or i have mention some other identity proof like PAN card !
> 
> In case of my son, i only have his passport as a proof.
> 
> Regards,
> Ajay


Passports of each applicant will be enough.


----------



## jairichi

piyushanjali said:


> Hello everyone!! As posted earlier I filled my Visa on 4th May and CO from Brisbane contacted me on 27th May...after that got a Call from AHC oon 26th July for employment verification. Since then its been Silence thats making me nervous...as what I have seen on forum people get grant soon after call from AHC..but no luck for me....any comments...suggestions.
> 
> ANZ Code 263111
> CO Brisbane
> 
> Regards,
> Anjali


Not really. There are members like example shaivi and others who are waiting for a grant even after employment verification that was done around 2 months back. No one knows the reason for delay.


----------



## shaancm

ciitbilal said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the video of submitting the visa 189 application:
> 
> 
> 
> Step by Step Guide to Submit Visa 189 Application for Australian Immigration - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Other videos are available on YouTube. I'll soon upload the videos of next steps.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, they'll be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!




Thanks for sharing this video.. Good work.
Shaan


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## alexisLG

Hi do I need to wait CO send me the health declare form and HAP ID after I lodge visa? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kawal_547

alexisLG said:


> Hi do I need to wait CO send me the health declare form and HAP ID after I lodge visa?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Co never sends any health declare form or any HAP ID.

They just sent in the request for pending documents from your end.
You have to complete your all documents yourself which includes your credentials , PCC and of course health check-up on your own.

Else it will unnecessarily delay your process from your end only.

All the best.


----------



## alexisLG

kawal_547 said:


> Co never sends any health declare form or any HAP ID.
> 
> They just sent in the request for pending documents from your end.
> You have to complete your all documents yourself which includes your credentials , PCC and of course health check-up on your own.
> 
> Else it will unnecessarily delay your process from your end only.
> 
> All the best.



Thank you for your reply. But my clinic here ask me wait for the form and hap Id... Hmmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kawal_547

alexisLG said:


> Thank you for your reply. But my clinic here ask me wait for the form and hap Id... Hmmm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you paid the visa fees?

Have you lodged you visa?

If yes, generate your HAP ID and take the appointment and go for your medicals.

Nobody will give you HAP ID to conduct the medicals.

Be assured.

All the best.


----------



## aussieby2016

piyushanjali said:


> Hello everyone!! As posted earlier I filled my Visa on 4th May and CO from Brisbane contacted me on 27th May...after that got a Call from AHC oon 26th July for employment verification. Since then its been Silence thats making me nervous...as what I have seen on forum people get grant soon after call from AHC..but no luck for me....any comments...suggestions.
> 
> ANZ Code 263111
> CO Brisbane
> 
> Regards,
> Anjali


but at the same time there are many people who don't get their grants even after months....you cant do anything because your application MAY go for external verifications which at times takes a few months....so just stay tight and nothing to be nervous about......think about those 2015 applicants who are yet to receive their grants and just stay positive......grants would definitely come and it would just be a matter of time.....


----------



## dakshch

aussieby2016 said:


> but at the same time there are many people who don't get their grants even after months....you cant do anything because your application MAY go for external verifications which at times takes a few months....so just stay tight and nothing to be nervous about......think about those 2015 applicants who are yet to receive their grants and just stay positive......grants would definitely come and it would just be a matter of time.....




True.

And some cases like mine, there is no employment verification since 8 months. 

Atleast you see there is some progress with the application, for me it's just been under routine assessment.


----------



## tikki2282

ciitbilal said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the video of submitting the visa 189 application:
> 
> 
> 
> Step by Step Guide to Submit Visa 189 Application for Australian Immigration - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Other videos are available on YouTube. I'll soon upload the videos of next steps.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, they'll be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!




Great video. Appreciate your efforts. Please share the next videos on how to upload documents. Thanks again.


----------



## mysurk

dakshch said:


> True.
> 
> And some cases like mine, there is no employment verification since 8 months.
> 
> Atleast you see there is some progress with the application, for me it's just been under routine assessment.


@dakshch, wow! 8 months in processing stage when there is nothing pending from your end! I can only imagine your frustration 

I am waiting for my grant too. My CO is Hannah from Adelaide.. anyone been assigned with this CO? would love if someone could share their processing time after PCC is submitted..


----------



## jairichi

mysurk said:


> @dakshch, wow! 8 months in processing stage when there is nothing pending from your end! I can only imagine your frustration
> 
> I am waiting for my grant too. My CO is Hannah from Adelaide.. anyone been assigned with this CO? would love if someone could share their processing time after PCC is submitted..


There are members like this who have a strong heart, positive attitude, share every update and a willingness to help others. This thread owes them a lot of appreciation. We do not see one particular member who had a similar persona, JSChopra who was ever helpful. Would like his presence and contributions here.


----------



## ramanjot kaur

kanavsharma said:


> HI Ramanjot,
> 
> Did you call them? or any update?


no.. i tried them many times but call did not connect them
i will call them tomorrow early mrng.


----------



## Roy1108

Hi guys. I'm not able to upload pdf files to my visa application. Is anyone aware of the issue?


----------



## rayhsua

Roy1108 said:


> Hi guys. I'm not able to upload pdf files to my visa application. Is anyone aware of the issue?




I reckon you exceed the 5MB limit


----------



## Lord John Snow

What time of day are the invites usually sent out?


----------



## Sush1

Chopra Sahab has always been helpful. Infact there are lot of people including Jai and Andrey. 



jairichi said:


> There are members like this who have a strong heart, positive attitude, share every update and a willingness to help others. This thread owes them a lot of appreciation. We do not see one particular member who had a similar persona, JSChopra who was ever helpful. Would like his presence and contributions here.


----------



## psskhal

Very Very Very Very Very Very Very Very ... Happy to share with the fellow forum members that I got my grant letter today at 11:33 AM (+5:45 GMT) for myself, spouse and 2 year old son. Best of luck to all who are waiting for the grant.

========
Developer Programmer(261312)
Skilled - Subclass - 189
EOI DoE: 20/03/2016 (65 Points)
Invitation : 24/05/2016
Visa logged:13/06/2016 with all documents, including Form 80 and Form 1221 for both me and spouse.
Co Contact: 06/07/2016 (asked for more documents to proof my self-employment)
Uploaded requested docs: 09/07/2016
Grant: 16/08/2016
IED: 29 May 2017


----------



## siva26

Hi All, My wife did her Junior college and university in Singapore and I am applying as a main applicant. Does she still need to take IELTS for the bonus 5 points or just proof would be good? Does she still need to do the skill assesment. Shes an external auditor. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Moneyjheeta

psskhal said:


> Very Very Very Very Very Very Very Very ... Happy to share with the fellow forum members that I got my grant letter today at 11:33 AM (+5:45 GMT) for myself, spouse and 2 year old son. Best of luck to all who are waiting for the grant.


Congrats plz share your timeline plz

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

siva26 said:


> Hi All, My wife did her Junior college and university in Singapore and I am applying as a main applicant. Does she still need to take IELTS for the bonus 5 points or just proof would be good? Does she still need to do the skill assesment. Shes an external auditor. Thanks in advance!


She needs competent English and skills assessment. 
That means she has to write IELTS.
Both your skilled occupation has to be from the same list. Either SOL or CSOL.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-
Partner skills
You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
were under 50 years of age
had at least competent English
had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

aussieby2016 said:


> but at the same time there are many people who don't get their grants even after months....you cant do anything because your application MAY go for external verifications which at times takes a few months....so just stay tight and nothing to be nervous about......think about those 2015 applicants who are yet to receive their grants and just stay positive......grants would definitely come and it would just be a matter of time.....


Hi Aussieby .. i m just curious why is ur IED in oct 2016..
i though IED depends on medicals and PCC date


----------



## siva26

I'm not getting the below parts. Please help 

1)had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
Q: Does it mean that she(External Auditor) has to also be in IT to get the points just because i'm in IT

2)had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.
Q: She has to perform skill assesment


----------



## jairichi

abhishek.gupta said:


> Hi Aussieby .. i m just curious why is ur IED in oct 2016..
> i though IED depends on medicals and PCC date


Submitted form 815 and that is the reason to get less (6 months) IED.


----------



## jairichi

siva26 said:


> I'm not getting the below parts. Please help
> 
> 1)had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
> Q: Does it mean that she(External Auditor) has to also be in IT to get the points just because i'm in IT
> 
> 2)had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.
> Q: She has to perform skill assesment


1. If your occupation as primary applicant is in SOL then hers has to be in SOL. If yours is in CSOL then hers has to be in CSOL.
2. Yes.


----------



## Moh1244

*Got a verification call from Delhi-Embassy*

Hi guys,
I have got call from Delhi embassy. 10 mins call about brief about education and work exp; more detailed explanation about the present role. Let's see when do I get the golden letter. Also, does this mean my document were correct and no more docs will be asked by the CO.

Regards
Mohinder


----------



## jairichi

Moh1244 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have got call from Delhi embassy. 10 mins call about brief about education and work exp; more detailed explanation about the present role. Let's see when do I get the golden letter. Also, does this mean my document were correct and no more docs will be asked by the CO.
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder


Cannot say that for sure.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

Moh1244 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have got call from Delhi embassy. 10 mins call about brief about education and work exp; more detailed explanation about the present role. Let's see when do I get the golden letter. Also, does this mean my document were correct and no more docs will be asked by the CO.
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder


Mohinder - Please share your timeline and skill code.


----------



## farjaf

*genuine attempt to obtain the relevant certificate*

Anyone know how can I provide document re genuine attempt to obtain the relevant police certificate? The Islamic Republic of Iran need a finger print and will take a long time to process.
It will take around 4 months to obtain it.
Any expert help appreciated.


----------



## satinder1977

Moh1244 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have got call from Delhi embassy. 10 mins call about brief about education and work exp; more detailed explanation about the present role. Let's see when do I get the golden letter. Also, does this mean my document were correct and no more docs will be asked by the CO.
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder


Hi Mohinder,

I missed a call from Delhi landline no & not sure whether it was from Delhi embassy. I tried calling back on the same landline no but call is getting disconnected after one ring.

Can u give me the no from which u got the call from Delhi embassy. I want to make sure whether i got a call from Delhi embassy or from some one else.

Thanks
Satinder


----------



## jairichi

farjaf said:


> Anyone know how can I provide document re genuine attempt to obtain the relevant police certificate? The Islamic Republic of Iran need a finger print and will take a long time to process.
> It will take around 4 months to obtain it.
> Any expert help appreciated.


US FBI report has the same requirement (fingerprints) and 12 to 14 weeks plus for processing. In my opinion it will not be a substantial reason for CO to overlook Iran PCC requirement. If you like to give a try then send a letter to GSM ID with all relevant documents to support your claim.


----------



## aussieby2016

abhishek.gupta said:


> Hi Aussieby .. i m just curious why is ur IED in oct 2016..
> i though IED depends on medicals and PCC date


Hi abhishek, 
actually I had filled in health undertaking from 815, which reduces medical clearance validity to 6 months, hence got a very short IED......

It does depend on the earliest expiry of medicals or PCC......


----------



## andreyx108b

Lord John Snow said:


> What time of day are the invites usually sent out?




00.00 aest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord John Snow

andreyx108b said:


> 00.00 aest
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks

10pm for me... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gaurav.career

satinder1977 said:


> Hi Mohinder,
> 
> I missed a call from Delhi landline no & not sure whether it was from Delhi embassy. I tried calling back on the same landline no but call is getting disconnected after one ring.
> 
> Can u give me the no from which u got the call from Delhi embassy. I want to make sure whether i got a call from Delhi embassy or from some one else.
> 
> Thanks
> Satinder


Satinder you can search that number on truecaller as well


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations Man


psskhal said:


> Very Very Very Very Very Very Very Very ... Happy to share with the fellow forum members that I got my grant letter today at 11:33 AM (+5:45 GMT) for myself, spouse and 2 year old son. Best of luck to all who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> ========
> Developer Programmer(261312)
> Skilled - Subclass - 189
> EOI DoE: 20/03/2016 (65 Points)
> Invitation : 24/05/2016
> Visa logged:13/06/2016 with all documents, including Form 80 and Form 1221 for both me and spouse.
> Co Contact: 06/07/2016 (asked for more documents to proof my self-employment)
> Uploaded requested docs: 09/07/2016
> Grant: 16/08/2016
> IED: 29 May 2017


----------



## goaustralianow

*Verification email address*

Fellow members and Experts,

Can you please advise from which email address does the verification email comes to the employers.

As I just called the HR head of my previous organisation and he told me that he has come back from a 15 days vaccation so thousands of underad emails are in his inbox. He has requested me to let me know the email address from the which the email is expected so that he can check. In case he has not received, then as well I would like to tell him the email address from which he can expect the email.


----------



## xmilanx

Guys is there anyways to find out if CO has checked our uploaded additional requested documents after CO's first contact?


----------



## MarjOz

Hi all,

My details:
USA Citizen on Work and Holiday visa 462
Visa 189 Nomination - General Accountant
Points - 70
EOI Submitted - 3 August 2016 (onshore)
Current Visa Expiry - 7 September 2016
Today's Date - 16 August 2016 (eagerly waiting an invite!)

Few questions for everyone:
-Re employer verification, do you need pay slips from the ENTIRE period of work? Do bank statements with the particular company name suffice?
-For PCC, has anyone used FBI channeller? I was going to use my FBI report to speed up the process.
-Re fingerprints, has anyone had FD-258 done here in Melbourne? I am going to call VPC in the morning as my local police station directed me to call them.
-Once you are invited, what do you actually HAVE to include to initially lodge the application? I am wondering as I want to get this done immediately so that I can try to get a bridging visa.
-Re BV, has anyone gotten one very quickly?

Thank you all so much!!! Greatly appreciated,
Marj


----------



## jairichi

xmilanx said:


> Guys is there anyways to find out if CO has checked our uploaded additional requested documents after CO's first contact?


Unfortunately NO.


----------



## jairichi

MarjOz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My details:
> USA Citizen on Work and Holiday visa 462
> Visa 189 Nomination - General Accountant
> Points - 70
> EOI Submitted - 3 August 2016 (onshore)
> Current Visa Expiry - 7 September 2016
> Today's Date - 16 August 2016 (eagerly waiting an invite!)
> 
> Few questions for everyone:
> -Re employer verification, do you need pay slips from the ENTIRE period of work? Do bank statements with the particular company name suffice?
> -For PCC, has anyone used FBI channeller? I was going to use my FBI report to speed up the process.
> -Re fingerprints, has anyone had FD-258 done here in Melbourne? I am going to call VPC in the morning as my local police station directed me to call them.
> -Once you are invited, what do you actually HAVE to include to initially lodge the application? I am wondering as I want to get this done immediately so that I can try to get a bridging visa.
> -Re BV, has anyone gotten one very quickly?
> 
> Thank you all so much!!! Greatly appreciated,
> Marj


1. At least one per quarter or you can upload bank statements.
2. You are allowed to do so as you are US citizen. Many of us could not do that as we are neither PR of US nor US citizens.
3. Create an immiaccount and lodge a visa application followed by payment of visa fee and uploading all required documents.


----------



## jairichi

Moh1244 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have got call from Delhi embassy. 10 mins call about brief about education and work exp; more detailed explanation about the present role. Let's see when do I get the golden letter. Also, does this mean my document were correct and no more docs will be asked by the CO.
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder


I can feel the quiet/ever calm spirit of JSChopra here as he had liked this comment  His presence is here but not seen visually as a comment


----------



## aussieby2016

xmilanx said:


> Guys is there anyways to find out if CO has checked our uploaded additional requested documents after CO's first contact?


sadly no, all one can do is see that all documents have been uploaded and have a green tick beside it in IMMI account......


----------



## aussieby2016

goaustralianow said:


> Fellow members and Experts,
> 
> Can you please advise from which email address does the verification email comes to the employers.
> 
> As I just called the HR head of my previous organisation and he told me that he has come back from a 15 days vaccation so thousands of underad emails are in his inbox. He has requested me to let me know the email address from the which the email is expected so that he can check. In case he has not received, then as well I would like to tell him the email address from which he can expect the email.


The verification mail comes from [email protected] where xxx would be the name of the AHC officer....


----------



## goaustralianow

aussieby2016 said:


> The verification mail comes from [email protected] where xxx would be the name of the AHC officer....


Awesome! Thanks a ton mate :yo::yo::yo:


----------



## ajaysingh

*Best way to pay the PR fees !*

Hi All,

Could anyone please suggest what is the best and the most economical way to pay the PR fees of AUD 6300 ( In my case) from India.

I did the search on the forum but i could not find anything related to this though i remember some posts earlier on this matter but not able to find any now.

On the DIBP website, they have mentioned different surcharges on credit cards.

For paypal it says 0 %. 

Any idea how does that works !!

Regards,
Ajay


----------



## mamoon

Congratulations Dear. Best of luck for your future endeavor. 



psskhal said:


> Very Very Very Very Very Very Very Very ... Happy to share with the fellow forum members that I got my grant letter today at 11:33 AM (+5:45 GMT) for myself, spouse and 2 year old son. Best of luck to all who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> ========
> Developer Programmer(261312)
> Skilled - Subclass - 189
> EOI DoE: 20/03/2016 (65 Points)
> Invitation : 24/05/2016
> Visa logged:13/06/2016 with all documents, including Form 80 and Form 1221 for both me and spouse.
> Co Contact: 06/07/2016 (asked for more documents to proof my self-employment)
> Uploaded requested docs: 09/07/2016
> Grant: 16/08/2016
> IED: 29 May 2017


----------



## jairichi

ajaysingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could anyone please suggest what is the best and the most economical way to pay the PR fees of AUD 6300 ( In my case) from India.
> 
> I did the search on the forum but i could not find anything related to this though i remember some posts earlier on this matter but not able to find any now.
> 
> On the DIBP website, they have mentioned different surcharges on credit cards.
> 
> For paypal it says 0 %.
> 
> Any idea how does that works !!
> 
> Regards,
> Ajay


I think a preloaded forex card. I do not know much details as I used my US credit card that has no international transaction fees.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

jairichi said:


> I think a preloaded forex card. I do not know much details as I used my US credit card that has no international transaction fees.


Hi jai
Is there any difference in 189 and 190 time taken and working.
Any benefit over 189 as state give nomination in 190 to particular person?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## jigar87

jigar87 said:


> Is there any email-id fo DIBP where I can contact them ?
> 
> I need to ask for a request/referral letter to request for Hong Kong PCC.
> Hong Kong police requires letter from "referral letter from DIBP" to process the PCC request.
> 
> Below text is from border.gov.au,
> _*Letter of referral:* You must firstly lodge your visa application and then obtain a letter of referral requesting the certificate from the Department office. This letter must be submitted when applying to the Hong Kong authorities._
> 
> Since I have already lodged the Visa, how do I request DIBP to issue me referral letter for HK PCC ?





jairichi said:


> Try sending to this mail ID
> [email protected]


@jairichi, thank you for the email id.

I tried to contact them on 14th August but got a standard automated response.

Also tried calling Australian Consulate in Hong Kong but it didn't help either. 

Has someone faced a similar issue earlier? to arrange referral letter from DIBP for PCC before allocation of CO ?


----------



## jairichi

jigar87 said:


> @jairichi, thank you for the email id.
> 
> I tried to contact them on 14th August but got a standard automated response.
> 
> Also tried calling Australian Consulate in Hong Kong but it didn't help either.
> 
> Has someone faced a similar issue earlier? to arrange referral letter from DIBP for PCC before allocation of CO ?


For an email contact you will get an automated response but later you might get a specific answer. Best way is to give a call to DIBP and make a request.


----------



## jairichi

Moneyjheeta said:


> Hi jai
> Is there any difference in 189 and 190 time taken and working.
> Any benefit over 189 as state give nomination in 190 to particular person?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


190 processing gets priority over 189 and there is no invitation round for 190.
189 offers one the flexibility to live anywhere in Australia while 190 requirement is to spend the first two years in a state that nominated applicant.


----------



## coolrc_04

I got my Grant today 

Special thanks to Jairichi bhai and Aussieby2016. It was impossible without your help. I can’t thank you guys enough. 

I have added my timeline in signature.


----------



## prvnmali

jairichi said:


> 190 processing gets priority over 189 and there is no invitation round for 190.
> 189 offers one the flexibility to live anywhere in Australia while 190 requirement is to spend the first two years in a state that nominated applicant.


Hi Jairichi, AS per my signature...

Whether I will also be put into a long wait -- Because I got CO assigned.
I have submitted all docs now and sent an email to GESM Adelaide...
How long I should wait for Grant... is it 28 days I cannot expect anything from them
Kindly please help me and advise me thanks a ton!!!


----------



## prvnmali

Hi Jairichi, AS per my signature...

Whether I will also be put into a long wait -- Because I got CO assigned.
I have submitted all docs now and sent an email to GESM Adelaide...
How long I should wait for Grant... is it 28 days I cannot expect anything from them
Kindly please help me and advise me thanks a ton!!!


----------



## tikki2282

coolrc_04 said:


> I got my Grant today
> 
> 
> 
> Special thanks to Jairichi bhai and Aussieby2016. It was impossible without your help. I can’t thank you guys enough.
> 
> 
> 
> I have added my timeline in signature.




Congrats.


----------



## vikaschandra

psskhal said:


> Very Very Very Very Very Very Very Very ... Happy to share with the fellow forum members that I got my grant letter today at 11:33 AM (+5:45 GMT) for myself, spouse and 2 year old son. Best of luck to all who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> ========
> Developer Programmer(261312)
> Skilled - Subclass - 189
> EOI DoE: 20/03/2016 (65 Points)
> Invitation : 24/05/2016
> Visa logged:13/06/2016 with all documents, including Form 80 and Form 1221 for both me and spouse.
> Co Contact: 06/07/2016 (asked for more documents to proof my self-employment)
> Uploaded requested docs: 09/07/2016
> Grant: 16/08/2016
> IED: 29 May 2017


Congratulations mate


----------



## jairichi

coolrc_04 said:


> I got my Grant today
> 
> Special thanks to Jairichi bhai and Aussieby2016. It was impossible without your help. I can’t thank you guys enough.
> 
> I have added my timeline in signature.


Wow, that was quick. Congrats. Happy for you


----------



## jeyam_555

Hi guys, 
I am working in a company since Dec'2005. In the meantime, I did my part time bachelors degree from 2006-2011 without quitting job. I am considering that degree with my experience of 5 years after the degree for my skill assessment. In this case, while filling EOI, how to consider the experience.
Whether from Dec-2005 to till date or Apr-2011 to till date.
I am working in the same company and since it was part time study, I didn't quit my job.
Please help

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

prvnmali said:


> Hi Jairichi, AS per my signature...
> 
> Whether I will also be put into a long wait -- Because I got CO assigned.
> I have submitted all docs now and sent an email to GESM Adelaide...
> How long I should wait for Grant... is it 28 days I cannot expect anything from them
> Kindly please help me and advise me thanks a ton!!!


If you had uploaded all your documents upfront before CO contact your chances of getting a direct grant was higher. Now, there is a possibility that CO might look at your application and documents right away or you need to wait for his/her visit after 28 days. This is not taking into account employment and background verification.


----------



## jairichi

jeyam_555 said:


> Hi guys,
> I am working in a company since Dec'2005. In the meantime, I did my part time bachelors degree from 2006-2011 without quitting job. I am considering that degree with my experience of 5 years after the degree for my skill assessment. In this case, while filling EOI, how to consider the experience.
> Whether from Dec-2005 to till date or Apr-2011 to till date.
> I am working in the same company and since it was part time study, I didn't quit my job.
> Please help
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


It is not what you consider Jeyam. It is what is mentioned in your assessment report.


----------



## aussieby2016

coolrc_04 said:


> I got my Grant today
> 
> Special thanks to Jairichi bhai and Aussieby2016. It was impossible without your help. I can’t thank you guys enough.
> 
> I have added my timeline in signature.


congrats coolrc...enjoy.....


----------



## vikaschandra

coolrc_04 said:


> I got my Grant today
> 
> Special thanks to Jairichi bhai and Aussieby2016. It was impossible without your help. I can’t thank you guys enough.
> 
> I have added my timeline in signature.


Congratulations mate. Best wishes for future endeavors


----------



## jeyam_555

Thanks again Jairichi
I haven't opted for RSA, still I can find in the report? ,Sorry I am new and waiting for ea assessment results

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## coolrc_04

Yeah. Even I was not ready for it. Now have to make travel arrangements soon. lane:



jairichi said:


> Wow, that was quick. Congrats. Happy for you


----------



## coolrc_04

Thanks man. When are you planning your trip? 



aussieby2016 said:


> congrats coolrc...enjoy.....


----------



## vikaschandra

jairichi said:


> I can feel the quiet/ever calm spirit of JSChopra here as he had liked this comment  His presence is here but not seen visually as a comment


Jai sometimes the silence says what words cannot..


----------



## 1251025

coolrc_04 said:


> I got my Grant today
> 
> Special thanks to Jairichi bhai and Aussieby2016. It was impossible without your help. I can’t thank you guys enough.
> 
> I have added my timeline in signature.


Big congrat to you!!!
Can you please share your list of documents? Thanks


----------



## jairichi

coolrc_04 said:


> Yeah. Even I was not ready for it. Now have to make travel arrangements soon. lane:


Oh yea, your IED is short.


----------



## jairichi

vikaschandra said:


> Jai sometimes the silence says what words cannot..


True Vikas. I understand that. Will give him the time he needs to come back and share his good news.


----------



## vikaschandra

jairichi said:


> True Vikas. I understand that. Will give him the time he needs to come back and share his good news.


It has been tough times for some veterans hoping they get through soon and share the good news


----------



## aussieby2016

coolrc_04 said:


> Thanks man. When are you planning your trip?


planned for 5th October.....wat abt u???your IED too is quite close.....


----------



## phowops

*Pte*



Lord John Snow said:


> When did you do the medical? Was there any case officer contact at all?


Hello, nice PTE result. Can u advice cos am preparing for my pte exam, on tutorials or lessons to use ?


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

dakshch said:


> True.
> 
> And some cases like mine, there is no employment verification since 8 months.
> 
> Atleast you see there is some progress with the application, for me it's just been under routine assessment.




Same here dear..its been above 7 months and no verification has done...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moh1244

Hi Satinder,
PMed u



satinder1977 said:


> Hi Mohinder,
> 
> I missed a call from Delhi landline no & not sure whether it was from Delhi embassy. I tried calling back on the same landline no but call is getting disconnected after one ring.
> 
> Can u give me the no from which u got the call from Delhi embassy. I want to make sure whether i got a call from Delhi embassy or from some one else.
> 
> Thanks
> Satinder


----------



## desiswag

Today I got an Invitation to lodge visa.

I want to front upload the medical for ourselves. 
Should I create my health declarations and HAP ID by creating an account via link provided in EOI invitation 

OR

should I generate "My health declarations" by creating an account directly through https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login, generate HAP and medical referral letter, undergo medical and then upload / connect with an immi account created through EOI invitation link?

In a simple way, should I create two separate immi accounts, one for medical tests and then connect to other main visa application account.


----------



## mit.tolia

*Query Regarding form 80*

Hi All/Seniors,

Yesterday I got an email from DIPD stating that a CO has been assigned for my file and the status of my application has changed to Information Requested.

I have got a list of documents that I need to upload. I was filling my form 80 and had a few doubts:-

1) Do I need to mention my schooling details as well? i.e. my 10th and my 12th standard details? At the moment I have added only B.E. details (degree)

2) At a number of places there are questions asking me to provide proposed travel date, address where you would be staying in Australia etc. Is it fine if I keep those things are blank as I do not have any dates in mind at the moment and I do not even know where will I stay in Australia at this point in time. Depending on the date that I get in my grant letter, I was planning to devise my travel dates

3) They have asked me the purpose of travel to Australia. Is it fine if I mention - Migrating to Australia under points based skilled migration visa (sub class 189)

4) If by chance some of the details I enter are not ok (in case I have not understood the question and got confused) will I get a chance to correct it and re-submit the form or once I fill it up, it cannot be corrected?

5) For a number of questions, which are not applicable to me, I have mentioned N/A in those lines. Is it ok or better to keep them blank? In the checklist that they have provided me, they have specifically mentioned to avoid writing N/A

Thanks in advance.

Regards,

Mit Tolia


----------



## Abubakr

Guys, co contact was yesterday on 15th aug, I don't know exactly what he asked for as my agent didn't inform me and denying that there was any co contact but i know there was contact as the status was information requested, i saw that he uploaded the form 956 and my PTE results today, so i guess the co asked for them

Anyway, if the co asked for the English results does it mean that im close ?,.. Or any of you guys got a similar contact and still waiting for long


----------



## desiswag

ciitbilal said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Here is the video of submitting the visa 189 application:
> 
> Step by Step Guide to Submit Visa 189 Application for Australian Immigration - YouTube
> 
> Other videos are available on YouTube. I'll soon upload the videos of next steps.
> 
> Hopefully, they'll be helpful.
> 
> Cheers!


Dear Ciitbilal,

It an excellent work you did for applying the visa. I am eagerly waiting for your next video. Today I got an invitation to apply. I am waiting for uploading the documents and health video to start my process. If possible, please upload in 1-2 days.

Thanks


----------



## ronkar12

Hey guys,
I submitted EOI on the 14th August (Sunday) and I got invite today late evening, 17th August Australian time.
To be honest I did not expect this sooner. I am happy and at the same time nervous as well because I have not started collecting documents yet. 
I have seen people in this forum getting direct grant. So please advise the documents one needs to be upload during lodging visa so that CO doesn't require additional documents.

Hence please advise with the document list or any link that gives me these information.

As always, thanks in advance for helping.

Best Regards


----------



## ajaysingh

*Immi account*

Hi All,

Once i login to immi account, i am seeing 2 applications

1. Points based migration visa - current status -ready to submit
No doubts regarding this.

2.My health declaration (MHD)- current status- Incomplete

I have already submitted this application and generated 3 hap id reference letters and undergone medicals on sunday.

Now, under action tab for 2nd application, i am seeing three options:
1.Edit
2.Delete
3. Send

So just wanted to know what does this send option means !

Also, will the status of the MHD application be shown as incomplete until the medical reports are uploaded by the panel ! 

and can i still submit my visa application and pay the fees and upload the documents !

Regards,
Ajay


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Abubakr said:


> Guys, co contact was yesterday on 15th aug, I don't know exactly what he asked for as my agent didn't inform me and denying that there was any co contact but i know there was contact as the status was information requested, i saw that he uploaded the form 956 and my PTE results today, so i guess the co asked for them
> 
> Anyway, if the co asked for the English results does it mean that im close ?,.. Or any of you guys got a similar contact and still waiting for long




If you have personal immi account and imported your application in that then you can see what documents CO has asked, it would be under Mailbox/Communications where you would find the exact email which you agent had received along with the list of documents as a separate document. Please check and relate what your CO had uploaded till now. 
Once your agent uploads the documents and clicks on Information Provided button, it will be greyed out and status of application will become Assessment in progress..

You can also set your email address in your immi account for alerts that gets generated and email comes from immiaccount whenever there is any change in application's status.


----------



## jairichi

mit.tolia said:


> Hi All/Seniors,
> 
> Yesterday I got an email from DIPD stating that a CO has been assigned for my file and the status of my application has changed to Information Requested.
> 
> I have got a list of documents that I need to upload. I was filling my form 80 and had a few doubts:-
> 
> 1) Do I need to mention my schooling details as well? i.e. my 10th and my 12th standard details? At the moment I have added only B.E. details (degree)
> 
> 2) At a number of places there are questions asking me to provide proposed travel date, address where you would be staying in Australia etc. Is it fine if I keep those things are blank as I do not have any dates in mind at the moment and I do not even know where will I stay in Australia at this point in time. Depending on the date that I get in my grant letter, I was planning to devise my travel dates
> 
> 3) They have asked me the purpose of travel to Australia. Is it fine if I mention - Migrating to Australia under points based skilled migration visa (sub class 189)
> 
> 4) If by chance some of the details I enter are not ok (in case I have not understood the question and got confused) will I get a chance to correct it and re-submit the form or once I fill it up, it cannot be corrected?
> 
> 5) For a number of questions, which are not applicable to me, I have mentioned N/A in those lines. Is it ok or better to keep them blank? In the checklist that they have provided me, they have specifically mentioned to avoid writing N/A
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mit Tolia


1. Question 20 is about college studies i.e. anything beyond higher secondary.
2. Leave it blank. Do not expect them to give you a grant based on your travel dates. 
3. Yes.
4, You do not get a chance to correct and submit the same document. You will need to file form 1023 for incorrect answers.
5. Do not write N/A.


----------



## jairichi

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> I submitted EOI on the 14th August (Sunday) and I got invite today late evening, 17th August Australian time.
> To be honest I did not expect this sooner. I am happy and at the same time nervous as well because I have not started collecting documents yet.
> I have seen people in this forum getting direct grant. So please advise the documents one needs to be upload during lodging visa so that CO doesn't require additional documents.
> 
> Hence please advise with the document list or any link that gives me these information.
> 
> As always, thanks in advance for helping.
> 
> Best Regards


You have 60 days to lodge your visa application. Make sure you upload all documents upfront.


----------



## ronkar12

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> I submitted EOI on the 14th August (Sunday) and I got invite today late evening, 17th August Australian time.
> To be honest I did not expect this sooner. I am happy and at the same time nervous as well because I have not started collecting documents yet.
> I have seen people in this forum getting direct grant. So please advise the documents one needs to be upload during lodging visa so that CO doesn't require additional documents.
> 
> Hence please advise with the document list or any link that gives me these information.
> 
> As always, thanks in advance for helping.
> 
> Best Regards


Hey mates,
I know I am being rushing/pushing for a reply.
Any of you when you have time, please reply to this query. I will also google in the mean time. 
But again information from this forum will be make me confident to follow.

Thanks!


----------



## coolrc_04

Yeah. My PCC was valid for 3 months as it was made in my absence from Pakistan. I am planning a one week trip in the beginning of next month. I am still unsure about my permanent move. 

How about you? Are you moving permanently? Which city are you planning to go? 



aussieby2016 said:


> planned for 5th October.....wat abt u???your IED too is quite close.....


----------



## jairichi

Do not do anything with the second part MHD. When you open your visa application can you see medical on the left side under each applicant? If you do then click on that every day and see whether there is a status change.

Yes, you can pay visa fee and start uploading all documents.




ajaysingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Once i login to immi account, i am seeing 2 applications
> 
> 1. Points based migration visa - current status -ready to submit
> No doubts regarding this.
> 
> 2.My health declaration (MHD)- current status- Incomplete
> 
> I have already submitted this application and generated 3 hap id reference letters and undergone medicals on sunday.
> 
> Now, under action tab for 2nd application, i am seeing three options:
> 1.Edit
> 2.Delete
> 3. Send
> 
> So just wanted to know what does this send option means !
> 
> Also, will the status of the MHD application be shown as incomplete until the medical reports are uploaded by the panel !
> 
> and can i still submit my visa application and pay the fees and upload the documents !
> 
> Regards,
> Ajay


----------



## sheiky

*All the Best*



ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> I submitted EOI on the 14th August (Sunday) and I got invite today late evening, 17th August Australian time.
> To be honest I did not expect this sooner. I am happy and at the same time nervous as well because I have not started collecting documents yet.
> I have seen people in this forum getting direct grant. So please advise the documents one needs to be upload during lodging visa so that CO doesn't require additional documents.
> 
> Hence please advise with the document list or any link that gives me these information.
> 
> As always, thanks in advance for helping.
> 
> Best Regards



Please check the below list from my notepad which is grabbed from an old thread:

*For Main applicant:*
1) University transcripts
2) University degree cert
3) University_grade_card
4) Assessment_Letter_ACS
5) Higher_sec_school_cert
6) IELTS_TRF certificate
7) Secondary_school_cert
8) Form80
9) Identification_cards(ID cards from different countries)
10) Passport
11) Experience Letter in company Letter head
12) Reference letter(with detail of roles etc) from my managers in stamp paper ,along with it i attached business card of the manager(wherever possible)
13) Payslip for all the companies (at-least few months payslip from each employer,CO generally never asks for entire payslip from each company)
14) Tax details wherever applicable 
15) Company offer letters
16) Promotion letters
17) Appreciation letters
18) Relieving letter
19) PCC

*For Secondary applicant (spouse):*
1) Evidence of Spouse/relationship , eg. marriage cert
2) College Transcripts/Degree certificate etc
3) Functional English proof, you can submit a letter from his/her college indicating that the medium of education is English or IELTS with min 4.5 score in each band
4) Passport
5) PCC
6)ID cards
7) Form 80

*For Kid:*
1) Passport 
2) Birth certificate

Collected from pr4oz


----------



## vikaschandra

Abubakr said:


> Guys, co contact was yesterday on 15th aug, I don't know exactly what he asked for as my agent didn't inform me and denying that there was any co contact but i know there was contact as the status was information requested, i saw that he uploaded the form 956 and my PTE results today, so i guess the co asked for them
> 
> Anyway, if the co asked for the English results does it mean that im close ?,.. Or any of you guys got a similar contact and still waiting for long


Your agent is uploading the form 956 after CO contact? Intresting, since this form is used as authorizing the agent or exempt person to communicate with dibp on behalf of client which should have uploaded during visa lodge. PTE result has to be sent through pearsons website. Wasn't it already sent?

Well nothing can be said for sure if the case is up for closure since this is the request for missing documents which now completes the requirement for further assessment. 
Hope and pray that your visa decision is made soon


----------



## aussieby2016

desiswag said:


> Today I got an Invitation to lodge visa.
> 
> I want to front upload the medical for ourselves.
> Should I create my health declarations and HAP ID by creating an account via link provided in EOI invitation
> 
> OR
> 
> should I generate "My health declarations" by creating an account directly through https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login, generate HAP and medical referral letter, undergo medical and then upload / connect with an immi account created through EOI invitation link?
> 
> In a simple way, should I create two separate immi accounts, one for medical tests and then connect to other main visa application account.


Either you pay the fees, generate HAP ID and then go for medicals (which would mean just one immi account) or just use myhealthdeclaration, complete medicals and then fill up your form with paying your fees and linking your medicals to your IMMI account (which again means one IMMI account)......nowhere would you require two IMMI accounts.....


----------



## sheiky

ajaysingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Once i login to immi account, i am seeing 2 applications
> 
> 1. Points based migration visa - current status -ready to submit
> No doubts regarding this.
> 
> 2.My health declaration (MHD)- current status- Incomplete
> 
> I have already submitted this application and generated 3 hap id reference letters and undergone medicals on sunday.
> 
> Now, under action tab for 2nd application, i am seeing three options:
> 1.Edit
> 2.Delete
> 3. Send
> 
> So just wanted to know what does this send option means !
> 
> Also, will the status of the MHD application be shown as incomplete until the medical reports are uploaded by the panel !
> 
> and can i still submit my visa application and pay the fees and upload the documents !
> 
> Regards,
> Ajay


I am seeing the same status as yours in my immiaccount.

Inside your 189 visa application, in the 3rd page bottom you will see the Health Declarations which says this:



> Health examination
> Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?


Here, Click Yes and enter your HAP ID. You have to do the same thing for your dependants too.

Also inside your Health Declarations application when you click on "View Health Assessment" it should say:


> Health assessment for ***Name of the Applicant***
> Health clearance provided – no action required
> (HAP ID)
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case officer.


You are good to go for the Payment and good luck with the doc uploads...


----------



## aussieby2016

coolrc_04 said:


> Yeah. My PCC was valid for 3 months as it was made in my absence from Pakistan. I am planning a one week trip in the beginning of next month. I am still unsure about my permanent move.
> 
> How about you? Are you moving permanently? Which city are you planning to go?


Things are still not sorted out.....for the moment it would be a validation trip to Melbourne...but just keeping my hopes high and wishing for a permanent move if possible.....where are you planning to go??


----------



## aussieby2016

mit.tolia said:


> Hi All/Seniors,
> 
> Yesterday I got an email from DIPD stating that a CO has been assigned for my file and the status of my application has changed to Information Requested.
> 
> I have got a list of documents that I need to upload. I was filling my form 80 and had a few doubts:-
> 
> 1) Do I need to mention my schooling details as well? i.e. my 10th and my 12th standard details? At the moment I have added only B.E. details (degree)
> 
> 2) At a number of places there are questions asking me to provide proposed travel date, address where you would be staying in Australia etc. Is it fine if I keep those things are blank as I do not have any dates in mind at the moment and I do not even know where will I stay in Australia at this point in time. Depending on the date that I get in my grant letter, I was planning to devise my travel dates
> 
> 3) They have asked me the purpose of travel to Australia. Is it fine if I mention - Migrating to Australia under points based skilled migration visa (sub class 189)
> 
> 4) If by chance some of the details I enter are not ok (in case I have not understood the question and got confused) will I get a chance to correct it and re-submit the form or once I fill it up, it cannot be corrected?
> 
> 5) For a number of questions, which are not applicable to me, I have mentioned N/A in those lines. Is it ok or better to keep them blank? In the checklist that they have provided me, they have specifically mentioned to avoid writing N/A
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mit Tolia


hi Mit,
1. Yes you need to mention those.
2. Keep them blank if you dont have any details at the moment.
3. Either work or study or both.....be a bit clear rather than just migrating.
4. Try to give the best answer, only if some question arise contradictions in the mind of the CO do they ask you for any further information.....if you fill something wrong now, there is form to correct those information later on (if you want)....
5. Keep them blank rather than writing N/A

All the best!!


----------



## aussieby2016

Abubakr said:


> Guys, co contact was yesterday on 15th aug, I don't know exactly what he asked for as my agent didn't inform me and denying that there was any co contact but i know there was contact as the status was information requested, i saw that he uploaded the form 956 and my PTE results today, so i guess the co asked for them
> 
> Anyway, if the co asked for the English results does it mean that im close ?,.. Or any of you guys got a similar contact and still waiting for long


cant comment precisely.....as it depends on their check list...at time basic things found missing are asked for then review intricately for any missing further details......while other times all details are carefully looked for and then asked for any documents if required.... varies from one CO to the other....... All the best.....


----------



## Abubakr

MissionAus_2016 said:


> If you have personal immi account and imported your application in that then you can see what documents CO has asked, it would be under Mailbox/Communications where you would find the exact email which you agent had received along with the list of documents as a separate document. Please check and relate what your CO had uploaded till now.
> Once your agent uploads the documents and clicks on Information Provided button, it will be greyed out and status of application will become Assessment in progress..
> 
> You can also set your email address in your immi account for alerts that gets generated and email comes from immiaccount whenever there is any change in application's status.


Thanks alot i found out everything, he mistakenly submitted an old IELTS test for me even tho fortunately i sent the PTE results directly from pearson site thats why the CO was confused and they forgot to submit the form 956, the agents are like hell.

The CO is jason from Adelaide


----------



## shaancm

ajaysingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Once i login to immi account, i am seeing 2 applications
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Points based migration visa - current status -ready to submit
> 
> No doubts regarding this.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.My health declaration (MHD)- current status- Incomplete
> 
> 
> 
> I have already submitted this application and generated 3 hap id reference letters and undergone medicals on sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, under action tab for 2nd application, i am seeing three options:
> 
> 1.Edit
> 
> 2.Delete
> 
> 3. Send
> 
> 
> 
> So just wanted to know what does this send option means !
> 
> 
> 
> Also, will the status of the MHD application be shown as incomplete until the medical reports are uploaded by the panel !
> 
> 
> 
> and can i still submit my visa application and pay the fees and upload the documents !
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ajay




Hi Ajay,
I have same issue with my application..later i noticed in home page(the page u land after logging in) it's mentioned that theres n issue with MHD status..i believe this should not be an issue.
Regards
Shaan


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## coolrc_04

I will be going to Sydney. I found the air ticket and accommodation cheaper for Sydney as compared to Melbourne. Also, as it is a kind of mini vacation for me Sydney has a lot to offer. Why did you choose Melbourne?



aussieby2016 said:


> Things are still not sorted out.....for the moment it would be a validation trip to Melbourne...but just keeping my hopes high and wishing for a permanent move if possible.....where are you planning to go??


----------



## jairichi

coolrc_04 said:


> I will be going to Sydney. I found the air ticket and accommodation cheaper for Sydney as compared to Melbourne. Also, as it is a kind of mini vacation for me Sydney has a lot to offer. Why did you choose Melbourne?


Accommodation cheaper in Sydney??  I found Melbourne cheaper. Probably because I am moving with my family.


----------



## desiswag

While lodging visa application on page 3, it ask for “National identity documents” with following options:
•	Alien registration number
•	Birth certificate
•	Drivers licence
•	Marriage certificate
•	National Identity document
•	Social security card
But I don’t have any of these. I have marriage certificate but it does not have any Identification No.
Is it mandatory to fill this “National identity documents” or I can select “NO” or I can mention PAN card or AADHAAR CARD (which I have)?
Or should I mention both PAN/ AADHAAR as well as available marriage certificate?


----------



## sheiky

desiswag said:


> While lodging visa application on page 3, it ask for “National identity documents” with following options:
> •	Alien registration number
> •	Birth certificate
> •	Drivers licence
> •	Marriage certificate
> •	National Identity document
> •	Social security card
> But I don’t have any of these. I have marriage certificate but it does not have any Identification No.
> Is it mandatory to fill this “National identity documents” or I can select “NO” or I can mention PAN card or AADHAAR CARD (which I have)?
> Or should I mention both PAN/ AADHAAR as well as available marriage certificate?


Proof of identity documents for India such as Passport, Ration card, PAN card, driving license and Aadhaar Card can be shown as National Identity documents. You can mention Pan Card and Aadhaar card and upload the same as colored scan copies. It will suffice.


----------



## karthiktk

Anyone applied India PCC from UK? I am not sure whether a photo is required, it's not mentioned in the required documents section (VFS) but there is a space for photo in application form. VFS call centre guys are not sure whether it is required or not.

If anyone has applied, please help. Also please let me know of the processing timelines.


----------



## outworldy cartoon1

Hi guys just got my invite and need your help.

1. As far as I know, if you scan color copies of your documents, you do not need to get it notarised right? 

2. What do you suggest, I lodged the visa then upload the documents when I get my PCC and medicals done or first get everything done and then lodge the visa. 
The second one is better for a direct grant right? 
Am asking this because I am out of town for my work and its going to take time. My office has denied me permission to come back without finishing my duties here and I can't really argue much because I do not want to be throw out and then create any issue with physical verification in case there is any.

Thank you


----------



## outworldy cartoon1

3. How to get Hap ID before applying for visa, the only option I can see here is apply for visa. Is there a mechanism in place now that I have received an invite?

4. Is the physical verification only done after CO allocation or it can be done before also? On phone its not an issue but I wanna make sure once all this starts am at my office.


----------



## sm8764

Congratulation for the Grant ... Wish you good luck. i can imagine your happiness.


----------



## vibhu1212

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> Hi guys just got my invite and need your help.
> 
> 1. As far as I know, if you scan color copies of your documents, you do not need to get it notarised right?


People have got it only on colored scans but do you want to risk the process getting slow if the CO gets concerned because of it.



outworldy cartoon1 said:


> 2. What do you suggest, I lodged the visa then upload the documents when I get my PCC and medicals done or first get everything done and then lodge the visa.
> The second one is better for a direct grant right?
> Am asking this because I am out of town for my work and its going to take time. My office has denied me permission to come back without finishing my duties here and I can't really argue much because I do not want to be throw out and then create any issue with physical verification in case there is any.
> 
> Thank you


Get PCC and medical should not take more than 2-4 days generally but would help in getting direct grant, quick way and also BIBP says that they give preference in processing to complete applications. Rest it's your choice.


----------



## vibhu1212

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> 3. How to get Hap ID before applying for visa, the only option I can see here is apply for visa. Is there a mechanism in place now that I have received an invite?


Check the link on how to get HAP ID. Make a note, you can only do it if you have not yet lodged your application for 189/190 yet. 



outworldy cartoon1 said:


> 4. Is the physical verification only done after CO allocation or it can be done before also? On phone its not an issue but I wanna make sure once all this starts am at my office.


Have no idea on this one. Let's see what others have to say. Best of luck with your application.


----------



## Amritbains206

sheiky said:


> Please check the below list from my notepad which is grabbed from an old thread:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Main applicant:*
> 
> 1) University transcripts
> 
> 2) University degree cert
> 
> 3) University_grade_card
> 
> 4) Assessment_Letter_ACS
> 
> 5) Higher_sec_school_cert
> 
> 6) IELTS_TRF certificate
> 
> 7) Secondary_school_cert
> 
> 8) Form80
> 
> 9) Identification_cards(ID cards from different countries)
> 
> 10) Passport
> 
> 11) Experience Letter in company Letter head
> 
> 12) Reference letter(with detail of roles etc) from my managers in stamp paper ,along with it i attached business card of the manager(wherever possible)
> 
> 13) Payslip for all the companies (at-least few months payslip from each employer,CO generally never asks for entire payslip from each company)
> 
> 14) Tax details wherever applicable
> 
> 15) Company offer letters
> 
> 16) Promotion letters
> 
> 17) Appreciation letters
> 
> 18) Relieving letter
> 
> 19) PCC
> 
> 
> 
> *For Secondary applicant (spouse):*
> 
> 1) Evidence of Spouse/relationship , eg. marriage cert
> 
> 2) College Transcripts/Degree certificate etc
> 
> 3) Functional English proof, you can submit a letter from his/her college indicating that the medium of education is English or IELTS with min 4.5 score in each band
> 
> 4) Passport
> 
> 5) PCC
> 
> 6)ID cards
> 
> 7) Form 80
> 
> 
> 
> *For Kid:*
> 
> 1) Passport
> 
> 2) Birth certificate
> 
> 
> 
> Collected from pr4oz




Wonderful info... Will help a lot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> 3. How to get Hap ID before applying for visa, the only option I can see here is apply for visa. Is there a mechanism in place now that I have received an invite?
> 
> 4. Is the physical verification only done after CO allocation or it can be done before also? On phone its not an issue but I wanna make sure once all this starts am at my office.


Will be done only after allocation. My guess.


----------



## jairichi

karthiktk said:


> Anyone applied India PCC from UK? I am not sure whether a photo is required, it's not mentioned in the required documents section (VFS) but there is a space for photo in application form. VFS call centre guys are not sure whether it is required or not.
> 
> If anyone has applied, please help. Also please let me know of the processing timelines.


Me, me. I know  You need to have your photo affixed in application form. Your PCC report will not have a picture of you. You will get your PCC within 2 weeks in special delivery envelope.


----------



## Amritbains206

Physical verification?? Is that also done?? On ur current employer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555

jairichi said:


> It is not what you consider Jeyam. It is what is mentioned in your assessment report.


Hi Jairichi,
Did you got a chance to look into my pm sent to you. Please review and advise.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amritbains206

Hey seniors, i just came to know that there is a physical verification after lodging visa? Is it at ur current organisation? 
My company does not allow anyone to enter the premises. Our work area is out of bound, they dont let anyone even in the common area. I hope they call and contact hr before coming. Any comments??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysurk

*Documents*

Hello folks,
At the time of lodging Visa, I had submitted these docs..
Passport - Date of birth proof, Travel doc
ASC assessment
Form 80
Masters degree and transcripts
Bachelors degree and transcripts
Work references on company letterhead
IELTS result report

CO contacted me on 13th Jul for Singapore PCC. I submitted both Singapore PCC and India PCC on 23rd Jul.

As CO asked only for PCC, does that mean the CO is satisfied with all other documents for other information? Or should I be worried about missing any other documents?

- Kaushik


----------



## kapoor.neha

I have completed 150 days today that is 5 months. Employment verification was completed last week by the employer on email, but still no response. Tried calling DIBP today for an update but the call got disconnected everytime I called them. I dont know how long will they take more to issue us a grant.


----------



## jairichi

jeyam_555 said:


> Hi Jairichi,
> Did you got a chance to look into my pm sent to you. Please review and advise.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Sorry was busy with wife's interview outcome. Will reply you now.


----------



## jairichi

Amritbains206 said:


> Hey seniors, i just came to know that there is a physical verification after lodging visa? Is it at ur current organisation?
> My company does not allow anyone to enter the premises. Our work area is out of bound, they dont let anyone even in the common area. I hope they call and contact hr before coming. Any comments??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do not worry. They will follow company's procedures and will do a physical verification, if they have to.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

kapoor.neha said:


> I have completed 150 days today that is 5 months. Employment verification was completed last week by the employer on email, but still no response. Tried calling DIBP today for an update but the call got disconnected everytime I called them. I dont know how long will they take more to issue us a grant.


190 days completed and employment verification took place in the last week of May. Still waiting with the application status as "Received"

Let's hope for the best and the grants should be round the corner


----------



## mission_is_on

Following


----------



## kamalendra

kapoor.neha said:


> I have completed 150 days today that is 5 months. Employment verification was completed last week by the employer on email, but still no response. Tried calling DIBP today for an update but the call got disconnected everytime I called them. I dont know how long will they take more to issue us a grant.


very similar timelines,,, only difference in terms of verification, mine happened by phn call,,,, I guess ur co team is also from Brisbane,,, right?


----------



## yadavtinu

*CDR help*

My CDR again returned for more information.
I think, it's time to hire a professional writer.
OR 
Can I do it again myself? I have already put all of my efforts and information but I'm not a writer.
Do you guys can tell me any professional writer? I am from Gurgaon, India.


----------



## jairichi

mysurk said:


> Hello folks,
> At the time of lodging Visa, I had submitted these docs..
> Passport - Date of birth proof, Travel doc
> ASC assessment
> Form 80
> Masters degree and transcripts
> Bachelors degree and transcripts
> Work references on company letterhead
> IELTS result report
> 
> CO contacted me on 13th Jul for Singapore PCC. I submitted both Singapore PCC and India PCC on 23rd Jul.
> 
> As CO asked only for PCC, does that mean the CO is satisfied with all other documents for other information? Or should I be worried about missing any other documents?
> 
> - Kaushik


Possible. But, what about salary slips or tax records? Form 1221 (not mandatory though)? Did you clear medicals?


----------



## kapoor.neha

kamalendra said:


> very similar timelines,,, only difference in terms of verification, mine happened by phn call,,,, I guess ur co team is also from Brisbane,,, right?


No my CO is from Adelaide..


----------



## Amritbains206

yadavtinu said:


> My CDR again returned for more information.
> 
> I think, it's time to hire a professional writer.
> 
> OR
> 
> Can I do it again myself? I have already put all of my efforts and information but I'm not a writer.
> 
> Do you guys can tell me any professional writer? I am from Gurgaon, India.




What is cdr??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

coolrc_04 said:


> I will be going to Sydney. I found the air ticket and accommodation cheaper for Sydney as compared to Melbourne. Also, as it is a kind of mini vacation for me Sydney has a lot to offer. Why did you choose Melbourne?


with my near and dear ones in Melbourne, I found accommodation out there cheapest.....


----------



## yadavtinu

Amritbains206 said:


> What is cdr??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Competency Demonstration Report


----------



## aussieby2016

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> Hi guys just got my invite and need your help.
> 
> 1. As far as I know, if you scan color copies of your documents, you do not need to get it notarised right?
> 
> 2. What do you suggest, I lodged the visa then upload the documents when I get my PCC and medicals done or first get everything done and then lodge the visa.
> The second one is better for a direct grant right?
> Am asking this because I am out of town for my work and its going to take time. My office has denied me permission to come back without finishing my duties here and I can't really argue much because I do not want to be throw out and then create any issue with physical verification in case there is any.
> 
> Thank you


1. Yes, colour scan copies are sufficient.
2. Better would be to lodge your visa, upload everything and meanwhile continue with your Medicals and PCC...it though reduces chances of direct grant but you get a longer IED as your PCC and Medicals are valid for longer duration unlike when you complete PCC and Medicals first and then upload with other documents.....


----------



## aussieby2016

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> 3. How to get Hap ID before applying for visa, the only option I can see here is apply for visa. Is there a mechanism in place now that I have received an invite?
> 
> 4. Is the physical verification only done after CO allocation or it can be done before also? On phone its not an issue but I wanna make sure once all this starts am at my office.


3. You need to use myhealthdeclaration in case you intend to do medicals before lodging application.
4. Not necessary, at times CO is working on your case and you may not know about it too....also not necessary that physical verification will definitely take place....first they try on phone and mail, if unsuccessful or not satisfied then they go for physical verification....


----------



## aussieby2016

mysurk said:


> Hello folks,
> At the time of lodging Visa, I had submitted these docs..
> Passport - Date of birth proof, Travel doc
> ASC assessment
> Form 80
> Masters degree and transcripts
> Bachelors degree and transcripts
> Work references on company letterhead
> IELTS result report
> 
> CO contacted me on 13th Jul for Singapore PCC. I submitted both Singapore PCC and India PCC on 23rd Jul.
> 
> As CO asked only for PCC, does that mean the CO is satisfied with all other documents for other information? Or should I be worried about missing any other documents?
> 
> - Kaushik


it varies from CO to CO.....but looking at your attached document list, I find payslips and Form 16 missing which are very crucial as employment evidences....if possible upload them too...
All the best....


----------



## Josephite

Hey Guyz 

I got visa grant today, thanks everyone here a lot.....
This forum has been a great source of knowledge for all the process....
Below are my timelines:-

PTE- 27 April (Got 20 points)
ACS-4 May
ACS+ - 13 May
Points-65(No employment points claimed)
EOI-13 May(only for 189)
PCC-5 July
Med-29 July
Invite- 3 Aug
VisaLodged - 3 Aug(Uploaded All docs upfront)
17 Aug- Direct Visa grant
IED-5 July,2017


----------



## sarbjass

kapoor.neha said:


> I have completed 150 days today that is 5 months. Employment verification was completed last week by the employer on email, but still no response. Tried calling DIBP today for an update but the call got disconnected everytime I called them. I dont know how long will they take more to issue us a grant.




Our timelines are same, even my employment verification through email has done in 2nd August 2016. Hope to receive golden email soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

Amritbains206 said:


> Physical verification?? Is that also done?? On ur current employer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If they don't get a reply on the verification via mail or call was not received by the office people, then they undertake Physical Verification..... Also in some cases like self employment, employment at small companies or companies who don't provide experience on letter heads, Physical verification is the last and only option......


----------



## aussieby2016

Josephite said:


> Hey Guyz
> 
> I got visa grant today, thanks everyone here a lot.....
> This forum has been a great source of knowledge for all the process....
> Below are my timelines:-
> 
> PTE- 27 April (Got 20 points)
> ACS-4 May
> ACS+ - 13 May
> Points-65(No employment points claimed)
> EOI-13 May(only for 189)
> PCC-5 July
> Med-29 July
> Invite- 3 Aug
> VisaLodged - 3 Aug(Uploaded All docs upfront)
> 17 Aug- Direct Visa grant
> IED-5 July,2017


congrats for your lightening speed grant....


----------



## gauk

hi,

My wife (primary applicant, onshore) did her medicals for TR in March 2016 (this was before we were married).
We got married in July. I have applied for my medicals thru health declaration in August.

Now, my question does she need to retake medicals as her circumstances changed from single to married. Or old medicals is still valid and married/unmarried would not have any effect on medicals?
We are looking for direct grant so we are doing medicals before lodging the visa.

Thank you!


----------



## mysurk

jairichi said:


> Possible. But, what about salary slips or tax records? Form 1221 (not mandatory though)? Did you clear medicals?


Medicals are cleared. I didn't upload salary slips/tax records, form 1221.

I thought form 80 kinda captures almost all info in 1221. So, I skipped that. As my reference letters are in company letterhead with either HR or reporting manager signatures, I presumed sal slips and tax docs are not needed. Do you think that could be a problem? Do everyone upload them?


----------



## aussieby2016

gauk said:


> hi,
> 
> My wife (primary applicant, onshore) did her medicals for TR in March 2016 (this was before we were married).
> We got married in July. I have applied for my medicals thru health declaration in August.
> 
> Now, my question does she need to retake medicals as her circumstances changed from single to married. Or old medicals is still valid and married/unmarried would not have any effect on medicals?
> We are looking for direct grant so we are doing medicals before lodging the visa.
> 
> Thank you!


She shouldn't be required for any further medicals, as she has completed her medicals in the last 12 months and DIBP asks if the applicant has completed medicals in the last 12 months......but it totally depends on the jurisdiction of the CO...all the best....


----------



## shivli

Wow this sounds great! What's your job code?


----------



## shivli

Question to Josephite


----------



## Amritbains206

aussieby2016 said:


> If they don't get a reply on the verification via mail or call was not received by the office people, then they undertake Physical Verification..... Also in some cases like self employment, employment at small companies or companies who don't provide experience on letter heads, Physical verification is the last and only option......




Ok... Thanks. That should not be a problem


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amritbains206

Josephite said:


> Hey Guyz
> 
> I got visa grant today, thanks everyone here a lot.....
> This forum has been a great source of knowledge for all the process....
> Below are my timelines:-
> 
> PTE- 27 April (Got 20 points)
> ACS-4 May
> ACS+ - 13 May
> Points-65(No employment points claimed)
> EOI-13 May(only for 189)
> PCC-5 July
> Med-29 July
> Invite- 3 Aug
> VisaLodged - 3 Aug(Uploaded All docs upfront)
> 17 Aug- Direct Visa grant
> IED-5 July,2017




Congrats and all the best for ur future. 
Just a question, how did u get ur pcc and medicals before invite? Dont u need invite for that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kapoor.neha

sarbjass said:


> Our timelines are same, even my employment verification through email has done in 2nd August 2016. Hope to receive golden email soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope so sarab that we get our grants soon. Because waiting for so long time is becoming a problem. I was expecting it to come this week but their is nothing. AHC contacted my employer through call on 28th June 2016 but they mailed their question on 27th July 2016 which were answered by my employer on 10th August 2016. I dont know how much more time will they take in issuing us grant. The worst part is that many people are waiting since Dec 2015 for grants and DIBP is processing grants for the July Aug cases and we dont even know the reason for the delays that are happening in our case.


----------



## Josephite

Amritbains206 said:


> Congrats and all the best for ur future.
> Just a question, how did u get ur pcc and medicals before invite? Dont u need invite for that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, can be done before invite


----------



## Amritbains206

Josephite said:


> No, can be done before invite




Ok thanks. Will start working on them now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarbjass

kapoor.neha said:


> I hope so sarab that we get our grants soon. Because waiting for so long time is becoming a problem. I was expecting it to come this week but their is nothing. AHC contacted my employer through call on 28th June 2016 but they mailed their question on 27th July 2016 which were answered by my employer on 10th August 2016. I dont know how much more time will they take in issuing us grant. The worst part is that many people are waiting since Dec 2015 for grants and DIBP is processing grants for the July Aug cases and we dont even know the reason for the delays that are happening in our case.




I strongly agree with you that DIBP should clear the backlogs. I was feeling hopeless last month but when I got the news regarding employment verification then again I started expecting my grant every morning. 
I hope that we will surely get the golden email maximum by the end of this month. Keep praying. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gauk

aussieby2016 said:


> She shouldn't be required for any further medicals, as she has completed her medicals in the last 12 months and DIBP asks if the applicant has completed medicals in the last 12 months......but it totally depends on the jurisdiction of the CO...all the best....


Thanks a lot for quick reply!
I think we will wait for CO to decide.


----------



## ronkar12

sheiky said:


> Please check the below list from my notepad which is grabbed from an old thread:
> 
> *For Main applicant:*
> 1) University transcripts
> 2) University degree cert
> 3) University_grade_card
> 4) Assessment_Letter_ACS
> 5) Higher_sec_school_cert
> 6) IELTS_TRF certificate
> 7) Secondary_school_cert
> 8) Form80
> 9) Identification_cards(ID cards from different countries)
> 10) Passport
> 11) Experience Letter in company Letter head
> 12) Reference letter(with detail of roles etc) from my managers in stamp paper ,along with it i attached business card of the manager(wherever possible)
> 13) Payslip for all the companies (at-least few months payslip from each employer,CO generally never asks for entire payslip from each company)
> 14) Tax details wherever applicable
> 15) Company offer letters
> 16) Promotion letters
> 17) Appreciation letters
> 18) Relieving letter
> 19) PCC
> 
> *For Secondary applicant (spouse):*
> 1) Evidence of Spouse/relationship , eg. marriage cert
> 2) College Transcripts/Degree certificate etc
> 3) Functional English proof, you can submit a letter from his/her college indicating that the medium of education is English or IELTS with min 4.5 score in each band
> 4) Passport
> 5) PCC
> 6)ID cards
> 7) Form 80
> 
> *For Kid:*
> 1) Passport
> 2) Birth certificate
> 
> Collected from pr4oz


Thank you very much!


----------



## ronkar12

Hey Guys,
For the reference letter from my previous employer where I worked between 2007 and 2008: Can I get that letter from my ex-colleague who is not working there any more. On a stamp paper maybe? Please advise.


----------



## jigar87

jairichi said:


> For an email contact you will get an automated response but later you might get a specific answer. Best way is to give a call to DIBP and make a request.


Trying to reach DIBP, but in queue from a long time...as of now it has been 50 mins and still no executive on call.

Is this normal ? usually how much time it takes before you go through and connect to executive to ask your question ?


----------



## aussieby2016

ronkar12 said:


> Hey Guys,
> For the reference letter from my previous employer where I worked between 2007 and 2008: Can I get that letter from my ex-colleague who is not working there any more. On a stamp paper maybe? Please advise.


Yes, statutory declaration in stamp paper may be provided signed by some colleague but needs to be supported with Payslips, Joining letter etc from the company....

Signing by a person who is not working out there in the same organisation is trivial issue and can be problematic later on if CO finds it out.....jai, vikas or andrey can throw some light on tis that whether a person who is not working in a particular organisation can sign a SD for another applicant of the same organisation or not.....


----------



## jamdarr

Got the Invitation yesterday. Here are my details.

EOI - 17 June 2016
Points - 65
Job Code - 261313


----------



## jamdarr

I meant - Got the invite yesterday


----------



## ronkar12

aussieby2016 said:


> Yes, statutory declaration in stamp paper may be provided signed by some colleague but needs to be supported with Payslips, Joining letter etc from the company....
> 
> Signing by a person who is not working out there in the same organisation is trivial issue and can be problematic later on if CO finds it out.....jai, vikas or andrey can throw some light on tis that whether a person who is not working in a particular organisation can sign a SD for another applicant of the same organisation or not.....


He is actually working in my current organization now but he was working with me in my previous organization as my manager back in 2007-08. 
I have offer letter and a single payslip (of month before my last working month there). That single payslip has the details such as PF amount accumulated, so it would clearly prove that I had been working there from the month I have stated in my EOI. 
I have my ID card as well from that organization which has my joining date. 
Any case, it is up to the CO to take it or not, right?

Jai, Vikas, Andrey or anyone please throw light from your experience and advice.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ronkar12

ronkar12 said:


> He is actually working in my current organization now but he was working with me in my previous organization as my manager back in 2007-08.
> I have offer letter and a single payslip (of month before my last working month there). That single payslip has the details such as PF amount accumulated, so it would clearly prove that I had been working there from the month I have stated in my EOI.
> I have my ID card as well from that organization which has my joining date.
> Any case, it is up to the CO to take it or not, right?
> 
> Jai, Vikas, Andrey or anyone please throw light from your experience and advice.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Also I can get the bank statements as salary payment evidence.


----------



## Migindian

Thanks jairichi and others who pitched in with your valuable suggestions!

I got my grant today 

Thank you all again!!!


----------



## jairichi

mysurk said:


> Medicals are cleared. I didn't upload salary slips/tax records, form 1221.
> 
> I thought form 80 kinda captures almost all info in 1221. So, I skipped that. As my reference letters are in company letterhead with either HR or reporting manager signatures, I presumed sal slips and tax docs are not needed. Do you think that could be a problem? Do everyone upload them?


Good that you cleared medicals. If it is me I would upload form 1221, salary slips or tax records. It is your choice.


----------



## goaustralianow

Migindian said:


> Thanks jairichi and others who pitched in with your valuable suggestions!
> 
> I got my grant today
> 
> Thank you all again!!!


Congrats Mate! Can you please share your ANZSCO and your timelines?


----------



## jairichi

Migindian said:


> Thanks jairichi and others who pitched in with your valuable suggestions!
> 
> I got my grant today
> 
> Thank you all again!!!


Wow congrats. Kindly share your timeline for others to see. Good luck with your next steps.


----------



## Migindian

Jun 19 - ACS application for 261313
Jun 27 - ACS Result 
Jun 29 - EOI lodgement
Jul 06 - EOI accepted
Jul 20 - Medicals
Aug 3 - Visa application lodged
Aug 17 - Visa grant


----------



## jairichi

Migindian said:


> Jun 19 - ACS application for 261313
> Jun 27 - ACS Result
> Jun 29 - EOI lodgement
> Jul 06 - EOI accepted
> Jul 20 - Medicals
> Aug 3 - Visa application lodged
> Aug 17 - Visa grant


Very quick. Congrats again.


----------



## Migindian

Thanks jairichi..pm'd you ..


----------



## dakshch

kapoor.neha said:


> I hope so sarab that we get our grants soon. Because waiting for so long time is becoming a problem. I was expecting it to come this week but their is nothing. AHC contacted my employer through call on 28th June 2016 but they mailed their question on 27th July 2016 which were answered by my employer on 10th August 2016. I dont know how much more time will they take in issuing us grant. The worst part is that many people are waiting since Dec 2015 for grants and DIBP is processing grants for the July Aug cases and we dont even know the reason for the delays that are happening in our case.




Well Atleast you guys had an employment verification. Its been more than 8 months and nothing for me yet. Not even a verification or any CO contact. Last updated status is January.

I am pretty sure they have deleted my application and forgotten about it. 254 days have no other explanation. 
I am pretty sure my case doesn't warrant external security checks. 
The CO has just never returned to my file.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Migindian said:


> Jun 19 - ACS application for 261313
> Jun 27 - ACS Result
> Jun 29 - EOI lodgement
> Jul 06 - EOI accepted
> Jul 20 - Medicals
> Aug 3 - Visa application lodged
> Aug 17 - Visa grant


Congrats ....great.... did you claimed employment points?
Are you offshore?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Sush1

Awesome.

R U an Onshore Applicant ?



Migindian said:


> Jun 19 - ACS application for 261313
> Jun 27 - ACS Result
> Jun 29 - EOI lodgement
> Jul 06 - EOI accepted
> Jul 20 - Medicals
> Aug 3 - Visa application lodged
> Aug 17 - Visa grant


----------



## karthiktk

jairichi said:


> Me, me. I know  You need to have your photo affixed in application form. Your PCC report will not have a picture of you. You will get your PCC within 2 weeks in special delivery envelope.


Thanks Jairichi. Which center did you apply? I have an appointment for London-Paddington VFS and just now noticed the photo space. Are there any photo booths in VFS? If so can we take the photo there?


----------



## Sush1

Sorry to hear the story mate. I can understand your pain. 



dakshch said:


> Well Atleast you guys had an employment verification. Its been more than 8 months and nothing for me yet. Not even a verification or any CO contact. Last updated status is January.
> 
> I am pretty sure they have deleted my application and forgotten about it. 254 days have no other explanation.
> I am pretty sure my case doesn't warrant external security checks.
> The CO has just never returned to my file.


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



Josephite said:


> Hey Guyz
> 
> I got visa grant today, thanks everyone here a lot.....
> This forum has been a great source of knowledge for all the process....
> Below are my timelines:-
> 
> PTE- 27 April (Got 20 points)
> ACS-4 May
> ACS+ - 13 May
> Points-65(No employment points claimed)
> EOI-13 May(only for 189)
> PCC-5 July
> Med-29 July
> Invite- 3 Aug
> VisaLodged - 3 Aug(Uploaded All docs upfront)
> 17 Aug- Direct Visa grant
> IED-5 July,2017


----------



## Abubakr

[email protected]

Guys, this email for employment verification is for India only or all countries??, im in Dubai UAE


----------



## samsonk76

190 days and no sign of our grant. Looks like our application is in some sort of a deep sleep mode.

Just got off a heated exchange with our fantastic agent who is not ready to help in any way.

We will have to resume some long term plans which were on hold and thoughts of withdrawing the application is crossing our minds.


----------



## enjoybhatt

patde said:


> Guys, just wanted to inform you that I just received the grant for me and my partner.
> Thanks to all of you for the very extensive information and support provided in this forum.
> 
> Wish you all the best and see you down under!


I am also in same Occupation list Mech. Engineer, I guess your is from low risk country so so there must have been no employment verification or anything else..

Me on the on the other hand waiting from 4 months


----------



## jeyam_555

Guys anyone help, the response from engineers Australia is as below.

This career episode provide insufficient details of professional engineering tasks completed...please review your career episode to ensure you highlight your decision making process while describing How you completed each task.


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

karthiktk said:


> Thanks Jairichi. Which center did you apply? I have an appointment for London-Paddington VFS and just now noticed the photo space. Are there any photo booths in VFS? If so can we take the photo there?


Mine was at VFS Bristol. They did not have any photo booths. Go to any postoffice or mall or Boots pharmacy they will have photo booths to take instant pictures.


----------



## jairichi

samsonk76 said:


> 190 days and no sign of our grant. Looks like our application is in some sort of a deep sleep mode.
> 
> Just got off a heated exchange with our fantastic agent who is not ready to help in any way.
> 
> We will have to resume some long term plans which were on hold and thoughts of withdrawing the application is crossing our minds.


Never withdraw. Let it come in its sweet time. Just carry on with your life.


----------



## web83

Can dibp close applications without any reason or justification?? 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## enjoybhatt

jeyam_555 said:


> Guys anyone help, the response from engineers Australia is as below.
> 
> This career episode provide insufficient details of professional engineering tasks completed...please review your career episode to ensure you highlight your decision making process while describing How you completed each task.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I dont know which code you are in.. I as a Mech. Engineer will tell you that " Make a scenario where you have choices (Technical) for further work / Project. Per say "two kind of process can be employed for one task ..tell them how you choose one why you choose that and how it was helpful and how you coordinated that decision with management and other dept." ...Talk about "I" and not "WE" ..


----------



## jairichi

web83 said:


> Can dibp close applications without any reason or justification??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


They will not as far as I know.


----------



## jeyam_555

I too mechanical engineer, thanks for the reply. I will touch upon all 3 episodes as you mentioned, and try to add more points. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## karthiktk

jairichi said:


> Mine was at VFS Bristol. They did not have any photo booths. Go to any postoffice or mall or Boots pharmacy they will have photo booths to take instant pictures.


Thanks Mate. Have another query, I am in UK for the last 3 years and visited India in Feb 2016 for a month. As I am not living in India now, will my Indian PCC date will be considered for IED date or only the UK PCC date will be considered? How did they calculate IED in your case? 

Similarly i need to apply for Australian PCC for 2009-2011; bit confused whether i should apply now itself or apply after receiving the invite. If only UK PCC is considered for IED then I will apply others and hold only UK PCC.

Thanks for the help!

PS: My usual country of residence in EOI application is India


----------



## jairichi

karthiktk said:


> Thanks Mate. Have another query, I am in UK for the last 3 years and visited India in Feb 2016 for a month. As I am not living in India now, will my Indian PCC date will be considered for IED date or only the UK PCC date will be considered? How did they calculate IED in your case?
> 
> Similarly i need to apply for Australian PCC for 2009-2011; bit confused whether i should apply now itself or apply after receiving the invite. If only UK PCC is considered for IED then I will apply others and hold only UK PCC.
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> PS: My usual country of residence in EOI application is India


Our Indian and UK PCC arrived in April 2016. US PCC arrived in May 2016. IED was based on country of current residence PCC. Better get your Australia PCC now.

My usual country of residence was UK as I spend maximum time in UK in a year at the time of filing my application.


----------



## sushil007

jairichi said:


> They will not as far as I know.


Hi,

Did you submit IELTS score card of ur spouse(dependent applicant) also?
My wife is a software engineer but has not taken IELTS and I am primary applicant.
Will submitting her education document or work experience be sufficient?

Thanks
Sushil


----------



## karthiktk

jairichi said:


> Our Indian and UK PCC arrived in April 2016. US PCC arrived in May 2016. IED was based on country of current residence PCC. Better get your Australia PCC now.
> 
> My usual country of residence was UK as I spend maximum time in UK in a year at the time of filing my application.


Thanks Mate!


----------



## jairichi

karthiktk said:


> Thanks Mate!


Also our medicals were done on April 2016.


----------



## khdmithun

*Last Week*

I submitted Application on 6th Aug. Case Officer assigned on 16th Aug.
Requested for some document.


----------



## khdmithun

*Last Week*

I submitted Application on 6th Aug. Case Officer assigned on 16th Aug.
Requested for some document.


----------



## jairichi

sushil007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you submit IELTS score card of ur spouse(dependent applicant) also?
> My wife is a software engineer but has not taken IELTS and I am primary applicant.
> Will submitting her education document or work experience be sufficient?
> 
> Thanks
> Sushil


My spouse was primary applicant. I submitted my IELTS, educational and work documents.
You need to demonstrate functional English for your wife. For that you need to get a bonafide letter from college or university. Submission of her education documents will not help the purpose.


----------



## sarbjass

dakshch said:


> Well Atleast you guys had an employment verification. Its been more than 8 months and nothing for me yet. Not even a verification or any CO contact. Last updated status is January.
> 
> I am pretty sure they have deleted my application and forgotten about it. 254 days have no other explanation.
> I am pretty sure my case doesn't warrant external security checks.
> The CO has just never returned to my file.




hi dakshch, 

just call to dibp and ask whether the co looked into your case after your last call or ask them the date when CO reviewed your case. They will definitely gives you some information that whether internal or external checks are processing. As when i called dibp on 5 july they told me internal checks are under processing and in the same month i got employment verification through email. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumM

Even we are lost .... don't know what to do?

Withdrawing application at this stage won't make sense, but every morning there is hope that is dashed in the afternoon






samsonk76 said:


> 190 days and no sign of our grant. Looks like our application is in some sort of a deep sleep mode.
> 
> Just got off a heated exchange with our fantastic agent who is not ready to help in any way.
> 
> We will have to resume some long term plans which were on hold and thoughts of withdrawing the application is crossing our minds.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Migindian said:


> Jun 19 - ACS application for 261313
> Jun 27 - ACS Result
> Jun 29 - EOI lodgement
> Jul 06 - EOI accepted
> Jul 20 - Medicals
> Aug 3 - Visa application lodged
> Aug 17 - Visa grant


Simply WOWWWWWW

Whole process in less than 60 days.. Must be the fastest of all in completing the whole process. Many Congratulations


----------



## RSK1976

Got the grant today 7.30 IST after long wait. Thanks for your all support. Very happy to share here

Visa lodged date 26th feb
Grant 17th Aug
Analyst programmer


----------



## MissionAus_2016

samsonk76 said:


> 190 days and no sign of our grant. Looks like our application is in some sort of a deep sleep mode.
> 
> Just got off a heated exchange with our fantastic agent who is not ready to help in any way.
> 
> We will have to resume some long term plans which were on hold and thoughts of withdrawing the application is crossing our minds.


There is nothing agent can do now to get GRANT faster. What ever agent could have done was at the time of lodging by uploading each and every document timely.


----------



## PV1782

*Await Invite -189 -Australian PR Visa*

EOI- Submitted on 15th April 2016
Total Points - 60 for 189 and 65 for 190
Eagerly waiting for the invitation 

Can anyone advise by when 60 points invite will start to receive invites..

One of my friend who had 60 points, lodged his EOI 30th March 2016 and got his visa grant on 6th July 2016 round.. I wonder how come same points but i didnt receive and he has got it.Any suggestions ?


----------



## MissionAus_2016

RSK1976 said:


> Got the grant today 7.30 IST after long wait. Thanks for your all support. Very happy to share here
> 
> Visa lodged date 26th feb
> Grant 17th Aug
> Analyst programmer


Many Congratulations.. finally long wait paid off.. Even I also lodged on same date so let's see when will be my day


----------



## ramanjot kaur

yes every morning its a ray of hope.... after 12pm its again the darkness


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations and thanks for giving us hope.



RSK1976 said:


> Got the grant today 7.30 IST after long wait. Thanks for your all support. Very happy to share here
> 
> Visa lodged date 26th feb
> Grant 17th Aug
> Analyst programmer


----------



## aussieby2016

RSK1976 said:


> Got the grant today 7.30 IST after long wait. Thanks for your all support. Very happy to share here
> 
> Visa lodged date 26th feb
> Grant 17th Aug
> Analyst programmer


congrats....


----------



## ramanjot kaur

sumM said:


> Even we are lost .... don't know what to do?
> 
> Withdrawing application at this stage won't make sense, but every morning there is hope that is dashed in the afternoon



we can understand your feelings...
its same for me.... ray of hope in the morning and darkness in afternoon


----------



## aussieby2016

sumM said:


> Even we are lost .... don't know what to do?
> 
> Withdrawing application at this stage won't make sense, but every morning there is hope that is dashed in the afternoon


withdrawing ones application is something one should not even dream about.....indeed its very strenuous and people are loosing their cool these days with the lengthy waiting times, but believe me the sweet grant letter would make you forget all the pains in a fraction of second once it arrives......just stay tight with loads of hope someday that hope would definitely turn to reality....


----------



## jairichi

RSK1976 said:


> Got the grant today 7.30 IST after long wait. Thanks for your all support. Very happy to share here
> 
> Visa lodged date 26th feb
> Grant 17th Aug
> Analyst programmer


Congrats RSK. A news to celebrate after a long wait. Your news will keep the hope of other members who are in a similar situation like yours alive.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

I am looking for estimated time it takes to get GRANT after AHC call and i dint find any such analytics on myimmitracker. If any one of you knows it please share......

Though I know its silly to refer to any tracker as no estimation works for DIBP but still need to convince inner self as that is how I am waiting from last six months.


----------



## samsonk76

RSK1976 said:


> Got the grant today 7.30 IST after long wait. Thanks for your all support. Very happy to share here
> 
> Visa lodged date 26th feb
> Grant 17th Aug
> Analyst programmer


Congrats, What's your IED?


----------



## abhishek.gupta

RSK1976 said:


> Got the grant today 7.30 IST after long wait. Thanks for your all support. Very happy to share here
> 
> Visa lodged date 26th feb
> Grant 17th Aug
> Analyst programmer


congrats !!!

Please share your time line and update immitracker.
was there any employment verification for you


----------



## jigar87

sarbjass said:


> hi dakshch,
> 
> just call to dibp and ask whether the co looked into your case after your last call or ask them the date when CO reviewed your case. They will definitely gives you some information that whether internal or external checks are processing. As when i called dibp on 5 july they told me internal checks are under processing and in the same month i got employment verification through email.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

How did you manage to reach DIBP ? today I called them and was in queue listening to automated messages and queue music for almost 90 mins and it exhausted my international calling card balance and got disconnected :-(

Can you please share what number you tried to call and approximately in how much time you got connected to the executive to speak ?

Thanks.


----------



## Sush1

Somebody told me once

The thunder comes when there is total darkness.
<*SNIP*> *English only please, see Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

So keep up the ray of hope and I will be meeting the person again this weekend. That is important for me.




ramanjot kaur said:


> we can understand your feelings...
> its same for me.... ray of hope in the morning and darkness in afternoon


----------



## dakshch

jigar87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> How did you manage to reach DIBP ? today I called them and was in queue listening to automated messages and queue music for almost 90 mins and it exhausted my international calling card balance and got disconnected :-(
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please share what number you tried to call and approximately in how much time you got connected to the executive to speak ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




The best way to get through is to call between 5am-6am IST. This is the time there is least traffic. I always got through in less than a minute. (called them 5 times, ZERO benefit though)


----------



## karthiksuresh

RSK1976 said:


> Got the grant today 7.30 IST after long wait. Thanks for your all support. Very happy to share here
> 
> Visa lodged date 26th feb
> Grant 17th Aug
> Analyst programmer


Plz post ur total points 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

jigar87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How did you manage to reach DIBP ? today I called them and was in queue listening to automated messages and queue music for almost 90 mins and it exhausted my international calling card balance and got disconnected :-(
> 
> Can you please share what number you tried to call and approximately in how much time you got connected to the executive to speak ?
> 
> Thanks.


call them up in the early working hours preferably 9-10 AM AEST.....usually your call gets connected very soon.....


----------



## andreyx108b

Josephite said:


> Hey Guyz
> 
> I got visa grant today, thanks everyone here a lot.....
> This forum has been a great source of knowledge for all the process....
> Below are my timelines:-
> 
> PTE- 27 April (Got 20 points)
> ACS-4 May
> ACS+ - 13 May
> Points-65(No employment points claimed)
> EOI-13 May(only for 189)
> PCC-5 July
> Med-29 July
> Invite- 3 Aug
> VisaLodged - 3 Aug(Uploaded All docs upfront)
> 17 Aug- Direct Visa grant
> IED-5 July,2017




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ronkar12 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> For the reference letter from my previous employer where I worked between 2007 and 2008: Can I get that letter from my ex-colleague who is not working there any more. On a stamp paper maybe? Please advise.




Yes, SD can be provided.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Abubakr said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Guys, this email for employment verification is for India only or all countries??, im in Dubai UAE




All


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhishekKotian

Josephite said:


> Hey Guyz
> 
> I got visa grant today, thanks everyone here a lot.....
> This forum has been a great source of knowledge for all the process....
> Below are my timelines:-
> 
> PTE- 27 April (Got 20 points)
> ACS-4 May
> ACS+ - 13 May
> Points-65(No employment points claimed)
> EOI-13 May(only for 189)
> PCC-5 July
> Med-29 July
> Invite- 3 Aug
> VisaLodged - 3 Aug(Uploaded All docs upfront)
> 17 Aug- Direct Visa grant
> IED-5 July,2017


Congratulations


----------



## AbhishekKotian

Migindian said:


> Thanks jairichi and others who pitched in with your valuable suggestions!
> 
> I got my grant today
> 
> Thank you all again!!!


Congratulations


----------



## andreyx108b

MissionAus_2016 said:


> I am looking for estimated time it takes to get GRANT after AHC call and i dint find any such analytics on myimmitracker. If any one of you knows it please share......
> 
> 
> 
> Though I know its silly to refer to any tracker as no estimation works for DIBP but still need to convince inner self as that is how I am waiting from last six months.




Verification regardless of employment or applicant has the same process and this stats can be found on the tracker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhishekKotian

RSK1976 said:


> Got the grant today 7.30 IST after long wait. Thanks for your all support. Very happy to share here
> 
> Visa lodged date 26th feb
> Grant 17th Aug
> Analyst programmer


Congratulations


----------



## goaustralianow

RSK1976 said:


> Got the grant today 7.30 IST after long wait. Thanks for your all support. Very happy to share here
> 
> Visa lodged date 26th feb
> Grant 17th Aug
> Analyst programmer


Congrats Mate! Long wait has paid off well. Enjoy the moment to its fullest.


----------



## goaustralianow

coolrc_04 said:


> I got my Grant today
> 
> Special thanks to Jairichi bhai and Aussieby2016. It was impossible without your help. I can’t thank you guys enough.
> 
> I have added my timeline in signature.


Congrats Mate for the super fast grant!


----------



## coolrc_04

Thanks 



goaustralianow said:


> Congrats Mate for the super fast grant!


----------



## Roy1108

Hi Jo. Did you claim any points for skilled employment?


----------



## ajaysingh

*Query for document upload*

Hi All,

I am in process of uploading the visa documents after submitting my visa application.

Could anyone please suggest if we have to combine all the education documents in one pdf or the documents have to submitted course wise.

Like do i have to submit all the B.tech marksheet, degree, M.tech. marksheet & degree in one pdf or separately for B.Tech. and M.tech. !

Also, do we have to submit 10th and 12th marksheets also !
I read it on forum that we have to submit those as well but in visa application form and form 80 they have mentioned to specify post secondary qualifications

Please suggest !

Regards,
Ajay


----------



## Roy1108

Roy1108 said:


> Hi Jo. Did you claim any points for skilled employment?


 Apologies, should have read your timeline properly. Congrats!


----------



## vihansri

*Tourist Visa while PR in process*

Hi Guys,

I have been a silent observer of this forum since last 3-4 months. I have applied for SC 189 visa on 27th April 2016 for me and my wife. I received a CO contact (Brisbane) on 13th of May, to which I had responded on 26th May 2016. Since then there has been no major updates on my application and the assessment is in progress. An employment verification happened on 7th June by the way. 

Now the question is, I am really not expecting the PR to come anytime soon, but my wife has to travel to Australia early next month for some personal work, so we are thinking of applying a tourist visa for her. Does that impact the PR application? Do i need to inform DIBP about this in advance? 

Anyone here has been in a similar situation before? I really need inputs on this, as I don't want to mess up my PR application because of this. 

Regards,
Vihan


----------



## Neyogasgas

*Waiting game*

Hi guys.

Honestly, reading your comments about the prolonged wait is quite scary. I only have this hope that the light will eventually shine at the end of this waiting tunnel. Let's keep hope alive people with the assurance that soon we shall all smile whilst holding our PR visas.

Keep hope alive guys!!!


----------



## abhishek.gupta

Checked Immitracker 

The oldest active and waiting for grant case is of date ..

25/09/2015

this is scary .... i wish we had more data to predict with some accuracy


----------



## Moneyjheeta

abhishek.gupta said:


> Checked Immitracker
> 
> The oldest active and waiting for grant case is of date ..
> 
> 25/09/2015
> 
> this is scary .... i wish we had more data to predict with some accuracy


I think this still early...most before this date were cleared in july

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek.gupta

*From Immtracker
For Indian and 26xxxx skill code*

See this table as per your days after visa lodge. For example i am at 160 days mark today so 90% of applicants have got the visa on or before 160 day mark for (Indians and 26xxxx skill code)

Days	Frequency	Cumulative %
10	1	0%
20	15	7%
30	14	13%
40	14	18%
50	20	27%
60	34	41%
70	17	48%
80	10	52%
90	9	56%
100	12	61%
110	14	67%
120	17	74%
130	15	80%
140	7	83%
150	8	87%
160	7	90%
170	5	92%
180	5	94%
190	2	95%
200	3	96%
210	1	96%
220	2	97%
230	3	98%
240	2	99%
250	0	99%
260	0	99%
270	0	99%
More	2	100%


----------



## abhishek.gupta

Moneyjheeta said:


> I think this still early...most before this date were cleared in july
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


you mean there will be cases older than this too....

thats even more scary


----------



## Moneyjheeta

abhishek.gupta said:


> you mean there will be cases older than this too....
> 
> thats even more scary


Can be. Because immitracker have only 15-20% data of total files lodged worldwide

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

ajaysingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in process of uploading the visa documents after submitting my visa application.
> 
> Could anyone please suggest if we have to combine all the education documents in one pdf or the documents have to submitted course wise.
> 
> Like do i have to submit all the B.tech marksheet, degree, M.tech. marksheet & degree in one pdf or separately for B.Tech. and M.tech. !
> 
> Also, do we have to submit 10th and 12th marksheets also !
> I read it on forum that we have to submit those as well but in visa application form and form 80 they have mentioned to specify post secondary qualifications
> 
> Please suggest !
> 
> Regards,
> Ajay


merge your Btech semester marksheets into one and Mtech semester marksheets into another separate file....keep degree separate....
yes also do submit 10th and 12th marksheets.....all are required.....


----------



## jairichi

With a PR applied it is very tough to get a tourist visa. One main criteria for a tourist visa is to demonstrate strong ties to home country and intention to return. By applying for a PR visa that intention cannot be established.


vihansri said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been a silent observer of this forum since last 3-4 months. I have applied for SC 189 visa on 27th April 2016 for me and my wife. I received a CO contact (Brisbane) on 13th of May, to which I had responded on 26th May 2016. Since then there has been no major updates on my application and the assessment is in progress. An employment verification happened on 7th June by the way.
> 
> Now the question is, I am really not expecting the PR to come anytime soon, but my wife has to travel to Australia early next month for some personal work, so we are thinking of applying a tourist visa for her. Does that impact the PR application? Do i need to inform DIBP about this in advance?
> 
> Anyone here has been in a similar situation before? I really need inputs on this, as I don't want to mess up my PR application because of this.
> 
> Regards,
> Vihan


----------



## elecengr

guys

can anybody provide a format for cdr? i m not able to start it.

regards


----------



## aussieby2016

elecengr said:


> guys
> 
> can anybody provide a format for cdr? i m not able to start it.
> 
> regards


send a PM to any member whose ANZCO is same as yours....that would help more then putting a generic query here.....


----------



## sragou13

ajaysingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in process of uploading the visa documents after submitting my visa application.
> 
> Could anyone please suggest if we have to combine all the education documents in one pdf or the documents have to submitted course wise.
> 
> Like do i have to submit all the B.tech marksheet, degree, M.tech. marksheet & degree in one pdf or separately for B.Tech. and M.tech. !
> 
> Also, do we have to submit 10th and 12th marksheets also !
> I read it on forum that we have to submit those as well but in visa application form and form 80 they have mentioned to specify post secondary qualifications
> 
> Please suggest !
> 
> Regards,
> Ajay



Hey Ajay,

You can upload your documents under Educational Certificate (Degree/Diploma etc) in separate PDFs. You have to submit till SSC as we fill them in Form80 and 1221 under tertiary and secondary educational qualifications.


----------



## ronkar12

ronkar12 said:


> Also I can get the bank statements as salary payment evidence.


What happens in the worst case if I am not able to get a reference letter from the employer where I worked between 2007 and 2008 for 14 months. I have the offer letter, a pay slip with the PF report that proves my joining month stated in the offer letter. Also I can get bank statements proving the monthly payments. 
About my current employer where I am working for 8 years and 3 months, I can get the reference letter, tax statements, pay slips, etc.

So what happens in worst case...what the CO might do citing the absence of reference letter from that previous employer...

Please be frank...


----------



## Roy1108

You need to get an affidavit declaring you can't provide a reference letter specifying the reason and supplement it with your detailed job description on a regular A4 sheet signed by a colleague from that company. You will be fine.


----------



## loveaussi

ronkar12 said:


> What happens in the worst case if I am not able to get a reference letter from the employer where I worked between 2007 and 2008 for 14 months. I have the offer letter, a pay slip with the PF report that proves my joining month stated in the offer letter. Also I can get bank statements proving the monthly payments.
> About my current employer where I am working for 8 years and 3 months, I can get the reference letter, tax statements, pay slips, etc.
> 
> So what happens in worst case...what the CO might do citing the absence of reference letter from that previous employer...
> 
> Please be frank...


Can't you provide a SD mentioning your duties and responsibilities at this work place? I think that's acceptable


----------



## kawal_547

jigar87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How did you manage to reach DIBP ? today I called them and was in queue listening to automated messages and queue music for almost 90 mins and it exhausted my international calling card balance and got disconnected :-(
> 
> Can you please share what number you tried to call and approximately in how much time you got connected to the executive to speak ?
> 
> Thanks.


90 minutes on IVR??

I seriously doubt it.

If no co is getting connect for a minute or two....the call automatically disconnects.

They won't play the music or IVR for 90 minutes.

Happened with me last month, I got automatically disconnected from call within a minute or 2 at the max. And got connected on the third attempt to a CO.


----------



## ronkar12

Roy1108 said:


> You need to get an affidavit declaring you can't provide a reference letter specifying the reason and supplement it with your detailed job description on a regular A4 sheet signed by a colleague from that company. You will be fine.


So need not be a letter head...yes I can get from a colleague (my last reporting manager) who I am still in touch with...and he still works there...

Thanks!


----------



## kawal_547

abhishek.gupta said:


> Checked Immitracker
> 
> The oldest active and waiting for grant case is of date ..
> 
> 25/09/2015
> 
> this is scary .... i wish we had more data to predict with some accuracy


R u sure?

There is a case awaiting grant since June 2015 too and I personally know him

Hes a very active member and one of the most senior members here on ef too, esp on 2015 forum.


----------



## Roy1108

Why are you worried? You have it sorted Ronkar!


----------



## ronkar12

loveaussi said:


> Can't you provide a SD mentioning your duties and responsibilities at this work place? I think that's acceptable


Yes, possible to get an SD from a colleague who works there and I am in touch with him....he was my reporting manager when I left the organisation.

Thanks!


----------



## dakshch

Moneyjheeta said:


> Can be. Because immitracker have only 15-20% data of total files lodged worldwide
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk




Nope... its even less than that. It's just 5-7%.

If you look at number of invites for a month, and the no. of cases on immitracker, it's clear.


----------



## dakshch

vihansri said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I have been a silent observer of this forum since last 3-4 months. I have applied for SC 189 visa on 27th April 2016 for me and my wife. I received a CO contact (Brisbane) on 13th of May, to which I had responded on 26th May 2016. Since then there has been no major updates on my application and the assessment is in progress. An employment verification happened on 7th June by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> Now the question is, I am really not expecting the PR to come anytime soon, but my wife has to travel to Australia early next month for some personal work, so we are thinking of applying a tourist visa for her. Does that impact the PR application? Do i need to inform DIBP about this in advance?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here has been in a similar situation before? I really need inputs on this, as I don't want to mess up my PR application because of this.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vihan




It's really hard to get a tourist visa or any kind of visa as long as your PR application is being actively processed. Only after a decision has been reached, they would grant any tourist visa.

So chances of a tourist visa being denied are very high right now.

I know this because my family just went for a vacation to Australia and I was unable to accompany them because I couldn't get tourist visa until my application is finalised.


----------



## dakshch

abhishek.gupta said:


> *From Immtracker
> For Indian and 26xxxx skill code*
> 
> See this table as per your days after visa lodge. For example i am at 160 days mark today so 90% of applicants have got the visa on or before 160 day mark for (Indians and 26xxxx skill code)
> 
> DaysFrequencyCumulative %
> 1010%
> 20157%
> 301413%
> 401418%
> 502027%
> 603441%
> 701748%
> 801052%
> 90956%
> 1001261%
> 1101467%
> 1201774%
> 1301580%
> 140783%
> 150887%
> 160790%
> 170592%
> 180594%
> 190295%
> 200396%
> 210196%
> 220297%
> 230398%
> 240299%
> 250099%
> 260099%
> 270099%
> More2100%




Hahaha I am at 260 day mark. Really a severe case of bad luck.


----------



## vikaschandra

dakshch said:


> Hahaha I am at 260 day mark. Really a severe case of bad luck.



The Hardest Thing About "Everything Happens For A Reason" is Waiting For The Reason To Come Along ----- quote by someone :confused2:


----------



## Manan008

Hey guys i have a question.
Can we attach documents to our 189 visa application in immi tracker without paying for the application.?
I read that after we have submitted and pay for the visa charges only then we can attach our documents.


----------



## desiswag

*Filling VISA application*

Presently I am working out of India and staying there from last 5 years with my family. 
a)	What should I fill in “Usual country of residence” on page 8/17 – whether INDIA or “Present country where I am working”? I think writing 2nd option will be correct.
b)	On page 15, it ask for “Previous countries of residence - Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence"? If I select “YES”, What should I write in details – INDIA (Assuming I select Present country of usual stay)? Then In details, it asks for country name, address and dates…In India I stayed in various states since my childhood - education - two employments in two different states. Will I have to mention all the Address with dates? As I have to give these details in form 80 also.


----------



## desiswag

*Filling VISA application*

c) It also ask on page on page 8/17 , b)	Intended state of residence ( I am not sure): should I fill unknown or any given state?


----------



## desiswag

*Filling VISA application*

d) While filling Employment details on page 13 about the duties and responsibilities (300 words), should it be exactly same as per reference letters?


----------



## desiswag

Manan008 said:


> Hey guys i have a question.
> Can we attach documents to our 189 visa application in immi tracker without paying for the application.?
> I read that after we have submitted and pay for the visa charges only then we can attach our documents.


Yes.. After filling 17 pages of various details (Similar to EOI) and payment of fees, then only one can attach documents.


----------



## Zeeshan.Mehboob

Hi Guys,

I am silent follower of this group since long. Finally today, i am pleased to announce that me, my wife and my son got PR on 17th August at 10:30 UAE time. I thank you all the members who shared their views and guided me throughout this journey. 

Best wishes for all who are waiting and congratulations to all who got their grants. 

Best Regards,


----------



## BarryNat

The PCC is supplied by attaching a copy of this as a supporting document. This is done once you have applied and paid for your visa.


----------



## BarryNat

desiswag said:


> d) While filling Employment details on page 13 about the duties and responsibilities (300 words), should it be exactly same as per reference letters?



Don't worry too much about the details you fill in here, just fill it in as you would a CV (resume).


----------



## avamsi311

elecengr said:


> guys
> 
> can anybody provide a format for cdr? i m not able to start it.
> 
> regards


Hi,
Please pm me Ur mail Id. I'll send you a draft.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## RSK1976

Sorry friends for the delay response. Here my details



ANZSCO - 261311 (Analyst Programmer) PTE : 14 Jan 2015 (scored overall 79) 
Invite for 189 - 18 Feb 2016 (70 Points) Visa Lodged - 26 Feb 2016 
Status : Finalised
Called DIBP : 30 May 2016, 17 July 2016, 20 July 2016 and 16 Aug 2016.
Verification Call : 15 Jun 2016 (received the Call from Australia Embassy, New Delhi) 
Employer Verification : Not happened
Grant : 17 Aug 206 
IED : 23 Feb 2017

Immi admin,
Can you please update these details in immitracker. Couldnt update there. Its in white color becz i havent logged 60 days there.

Name : RSK ( in immi tracker)


----------



## jairichi

a. Usual country of residence is the country where you spend a majority of time in a year.It will be the country where you are currently residing.
b. You need to Include India. If you remember all those details provide that.


desiswag said:


> Presently I am working out of India and staying there from last 5 years with my family.
> a)	What should I fill in “Usual country of residence” on page 8/17 – whether INDIA or “Present country where I am working”? I think writing 2nd option will be correct.
> b)	On page 15, it ask for “Previous countries of residence - Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence"? If I select “YES”, What should I write in details – INDIA (Assuming I select Present country of usual stay)? Then In details, it asks for country name, address and dates…In India I stayed in various states since my childhood - education - two employments in two different states. Will I have to mention all the Address with dates? As I have to give these details in form 80 also.


----------



## himanshu181in

Experts can you please advise why my application is taking such long?
Visa - 189
EOI received - 8th Jan (263111)
Visa applied - 9th Jan
Docs uploaded - 13 Jan
CO contact - 22 Jan (asking for proof of Professional Year)
Information Provided - 22nd Jan

Nothing so far, have called multiple times but got standard reply that application is under process

Have travelled overseas twice
1st Feb to 1st March on Existing TR Visa

Got Bridging visa B on June 21st
Travelled 1st July - 1st August ( for work purpose)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

desiswag said:


> d) While filling Employment details on page 13 about the duties and responsibilities (300 words), should it be exactly same as per reference letters?


Write briefly.


----------



## jigar87

jigar87 said:


> Is there any email-id fo DIBP where I can contact them ?
> 
> I need to ask for a request/referral letter to request for Hong Kong PCC.
> Hong Kong police requires letter from "referral letter from DIBP" to process the PCC request.
> 
> Below text is from border.gov.au,
> _*Letter of referral:* You must firstly lodge your visa application and then obtain a letter of referral requesting the certificate from the Department office. This letter must be submitted when applying to the Hong Kong authorities._
> 
> Since I have already lodged the Visa, how do I request DIBP to issue me referral letter for HK PCC ?


Finally was able to connect to DIBP...but it seems I have no option other than waiting for CO allocation. As per the information on call, I will have to wait for CO to be assigned and than I will have to ask CO to issue the request/referral letter for Hong Kong PCC. So in my case even though I have all documents ready, delay of at-least 2 months is unavoidable.


----------



## aussieby2016

Manan008 said:


> Hey guys i have a question.
> Can we attach documents to our 189 visa application in immi tracker without paying for the application.?
> I read that after we have submitted and pay for the visa charges only then we can attach our documents.


you cannot upload documents without paying the visa fees....


----------



## sadream

Hi Friends,
I just got a CO contact asking for 2 things

1) PCC for me and spouse 
2) Employement evidence for the ones i have claimed points for

But the thing is i have already uploaded them, any suggestions on the next step. do i upload them again or i write back to them or i call them?

Your sugesstions are highly appreciated.


----------



## sragou13

Visa granted today by GSM Adelaide....amazed by the processing time...just took 14 days....All the best for those who are waiting and congrats to those who have received.

Uploading all the evidences including Form 16's/Tax returns to prove the employment MAY help us to get a direct grant.


----------



## ronkar12

sragou13 said:


> Visa granted today by GSM Adelaide....amazed by the processing time...just took 14 days....All the best for those who are waiting and congrats to those who have received.
> 
> Uploading all the evidences including Form 16's/Tax returns to prove the employment MAY help us to get a direct grant.


Congrats! A question, you got the grant without the medicals?


----------



## janeriz26

sragou13 said:


> Visa granted today by GSM Adelaide....amazed by the processing time...just took 14 days....All the best for those who are waiting and congrats to those who have received.
> 
> Uploading all the evidences including Form 16's/Tax returns to prove the employment MAY help us to get a direct grant.



Congrats!!

Can you share the list of all documents that you've submitted.Am also in the process of submitting the docs.


Thanks
Janeriz


----------



## sragou13

ronkar12 said:


> Congrats! A question, you got the grant without the medicals?


Thanks...Medicals were uploaded...I edited my signature now...


----------



## sragou13

janeriz26 said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Can you share the list of all documents that you've submitted.Am also in the process of submitting the docs.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Janeriz


I submitted the following documents:
Form 1221,80,Payslips,Form16's,service certificate,Statutory declarations for both the companies,ACS,PAN,AADHAAR,Passport,Graduation certificates,12th,10th mark sheets,Resume,PCC,PTE score card,Medicals,Marriage certificate.

For my spouseAN,AADHAAR,Passport,PCC,PTE score card,Medicals,Marriage certificate.


----------



## vikaschandra

RSK1976 said:


> Sorry friends for the delay response. Here my details
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261311 (Analyst Programmer) PTE : 14 Jan 2015 (scored overall 79)
> Invite for 189 - 18 Feb 2016 (70 Points) Visa Lodged - 26 Feb 2016
> Status : Finalised
> Called DIBP : 30 May 2016, 17 July 2016, 20 July 2016 and 16 Aug 2016.
> Verification Call : 15 Jun 2016 (received the Call from Australia Embassy, New Delhi)
> Employer Verification : Not happened
> Grant : 17 Aug 206
> IED : 23 Feb 2017
> 
> Immi admin,
> Can you please update these details in immitracker. Couldnt update there. Its in white color becz i havent logged 60 days there.
> 
> Name : RSK ( in immi tracker)


Congratulations RSK. Details updated.


----------



## vikaschandra

sragou13 said:


> Visa granted today by GSM Adelaide....amazed by the processing time...just took 14 days....All the best for those who are waiting and congrats to those who have received.
> 
> Uploading all the evidences including Form 16's/Tax returns to prove the employment MAY help us to get a direct grant.


Congratulations on your grant. Could you confirm if your nickname on tracker is sonurams03?


----------



## sadream

Hi Friends,
I just got a CO contact asking for 2 things

1) PCC for me and spouse 
2) Employement evidence for the ones i have claimed points for. 

But the thing is i have already uploaded them, any suggestions on the next step. do i upload them again or i write back to them or i call them?

Your sugesstions are highly appreciated.

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## janeriz26

sragou13 said:


> I submitted the following documents:
> Form 1221,80,Payslips,Form16's,service certificate,Statutory declarations for both the companies,ACS,PAN,AADHAAR,Passport,Graduation certificates,12th,10th mark sheets,Resume,PCC,PTE score card,Medicals,Marriage certificate.
> 
> For my spouseAN,AADHAAR,Passport,PCC,PTE score card,Medicals,Marriage certificate.


Thanks for the reply. for birth certificate, i don't have it at the moment, what are the alternate documents that you've uploaded.Please confirm


----------



## AbhishekKotian

Zeeshan.Mehboob said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am silent follower of this group since long. Finally today, i am pleased to announce that me, my wife and my son got PR on 17th August at 10:30 UAE time. I thank you all the members who shared their views and guided me throughout this journey.
> 
> Best wishes for all who are waiting and congratulations to all who got their grants.
> 
> Best Regards,


Congratulations


----------



## SVT

Dear Friends,

Today morning i got visa grant for myself and family.

Please find below the details :

ANZSCO - 221111 (General Accountant)	

1) Invitation date	09/03/2016
2)	PCC - Oman	23/03/2016
3)	Visa Application lodged on 25/03/2016
4)	Documents uploaded on 26/03/2016
5)	PCC - (India)	28/03/2016
6)	Upload Form 80 30/03/2016
7)	Upload Birth certificate - New born Child	13/04/2016
8)	CO Allocation	20/04/2016
9)	Upload - Child Passport	25/04/2016
10)	Medical - Shobin & Kochoos / Form 1022	30/04/2016
11)	Add - Newborn child	11/05/2016
12)	Medical of new born child	17/05/2016
13)	Emp verification call - Current Employer	24/05/2016
14)	Personal interview call	05/06/2016
15)	Followup call - DIBP	10/07/2016
16)	Followup call - DIBP	10/08/2016
17)	Visa Grant	18/08/2016


----------



## AbhishekKotian

sragou13 said:


> Visa granted today by GSM Adelaide....amazed by the processing time...just took 14 days....All the best for those who are waiting and congrats to those who have received.
> 
> Uploading all the evidences including Form 16's/Tax returns to prove the employment MAY help us to get a direct grant.


Congratulations


----------



## ronkar12

sragou13 said:


> Thanks...Medicals were uploaded...I edited my signature now...


Hi, you did your medicals only after the CO requested?
Because I am confused if I can do medicals before or after lodging visa...


----------



## abhishek.gupta

kawal_547 said:


> R u sure?
> 
> There is a case awaiting grant since June 2015 too and I personally know him
> 
> Hes a very active member and one of the most senior members here on ef too, esp on 2015 forum.


has he logged in the case in immitracker ?
and his case should be shown active on immitracker. i have not included inactive cases as there is no way to track them


----------



## janeriz26

SVT said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Today morning i got visa grant for myself and family.
> 
> Please find below the details :
> 
> ANZSCO - 221111 (General Accountant)
> 
> 1) Invitation date	09/03/2016
> 2)	PCC - Oman	23/03/2016
> 3)	Visa Application lodged on 25/03/2016
> 4)	Documents uploaded on 26/03/2016
> 5)	PCC - (India)	28/03/2016
> 6)	Upload Form 80 30/03/2016
> 7)	Upload Birth certificate - New born Child	13/04/2016
> 8)	CO Allocation	20/04/2016
> 9)	Upload - Child Passport	25/04/2016
> 10)	Medical - Shobin & Kochoos / Form 1022	30/04/2016
> 11)	Add - Newborn child	11/05/2016
> 12)	Medical of new born child	17/05/2016
> 13)	Emp verification call - Current Employer	24/05/2016
> 14)	Personal interview call	05/06/2016
> 15)	Followup call - DIBP	10/07/2016
> 16)	Followup call - DIBP	10/08/2016
> 17)	Visa Grant	18/08/2016


Congratulations!


----------



## AbhishekKotian

SVT said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Today morning i got visa grant for myself and family.
> 
> Please find below the details :
> 
> ANZSCO - 221111 (General Accountant)
> 
> 1) Invitation date	09/03/2016
> 2)	PCC - Oman	23/03/2016
> 3)	Visa Application lodged on 25/03/2016
> 4)	Documents uploaded on 26/03/2016
> 5)	PCC - (India)	28/03/2016
> 6)	Upload Form 80 30/03/2016
> 7)	Upload Birth certificate - New born Child	13/04/2016
> 8)	CO Allocation	20/04/2016
> 9)	Upload - Child Passport	25/04/2016
> 10)	Medical - Shobin & Kochoos / Form 1022	30/04/2016
> 11)	Add - Newborn child	11/05/2016
> 12)	Medical of new born child	17/05/2016
> 13)	Emp verification call - Current Employer	24/05/2016
> 14)	Personal interview call	05/06/2016
> 15)	Followup call - DIBP	10/07/2016
> 16)	Followup call - DIBP	10/08/2016
> 17)	Visa Grant	18/08/2016



Congratulations


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations Man. Long Wait has paid off.



SVT said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Today morning i got visa grant for myself and family.
> 
> Please find below the details :
> 
> ANZSCO - 221111 (General Accountant)
> 
> 1) Invitation date	09/03/2016
> 2)	PCC - Oman	23/03/2016
> 3)	Visa Application lodged on 25/03/2016
> 4)	Documents uploaded on 26/03/2016
> 5)	PCC - (India)	28/03/2016
> 6)	Upload Form 80 30/03/2016
> 7)	Upload Birth certificate - New born Child	13/04/2016
> 8)	CO Allocation	20/04/2016
> 9)	Upload - Child Passport	25/04/2016
> 10)	Medical - Shobin & Kochoos / Form 1022	30/04/2016
> 11)	Add - Newborn child	11/05/2016
> 12)	Medical of new born child	17/05/2016
> 13)	Emp verification call - Current Employer	24/05/2016
> 14)	Personal interview call	05/06/2016
> 15)	Followup call - DIBP	10/07/2016
> 16)	Followup call - DIBP	10/08/2016
> 17)	Visa Grant	18/08/2016


----------



## abhishek.gupta

Moneyjheeta said:


> Can be. Because immitracker have only 15-20% data of total files lodged worldwide
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


actually immitracker has only 3 % of data (comparing with invitations sent and assuming all will lodge). it is very less sample. Do u know any other source where we can get some more data.


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



RSK1976 said:


> Sorry friends for the delay response. Here my details
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261311 (Analyst Programmer) PTE : 14 Jan 2015 (scored overall 79)
> Invite for 189 - 18 Feb 2016 (70 Points) Visa Lodged - 26 Feb 2016
> Status : Finalised
> Called DIBP : 30 May 2016, 17 July 2016, 20 July 2016 and 16 Aug 2016.
> Verification Call : 15 Jun 2016 (received the Call from Australia Embassy, New Delhi)
> Employer Verification : Not happened
> Grant : 17 Aug 206
> IED : 23 Feb 2017
> 
> Immi admin,
> Can you please update these details in immitracker. Couldnt update there. Its in white color becz i havent logged 60 days there.
> 
> Name : RSK ( in immi tracker)


----------



## Abubakr

It seems that follow up calls to the DIBP is really effective, most of the comments i read is getting grants after calling the DIBP for following up, isn't it true guys??


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



Zeeshan.Mehboob said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am silent follower of this group since long. Finally today, i am pleased to announce that me, my wife and my son got PR on 17th August at 10:30 UAE time. I thank you all the members who shared their views and guided me throughout this journey.
> 
> Best wishes for all who are waiting and congratulations to all who got their grants.
> 
> Best Regards,


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



sragou13 said:


> Visa granted today by GSM Adelaide....amazed by the processing time...just took 14 days....All the best for those who are waiting and congrats to those who have received.
> 
> Uploading all the evidences including Form 16's/Tax returns to prove the employment MAY help us to get a direct grant.


----------



## goaustralianow

Zeeshan.Mehboob said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am silent follower of this group since long. Finally today, i am pleased to announce that me, my wife and my son got PR on 17th August at 10:30 UAE time. I thank you all the members who shared their views and guided me throughout this journey.
> 
> Best wishes for all who are waiting and congratulations to all who got their grants.
> 
> Best Regards,


Congrats Mate!


----------



## goaustralianow

SVT said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Today morning i got visa grant for myself and family.
> 
> Please find below the details :
> 
> ANZSCO - 221111 (General Accountant)
> 
> 1) Invitation date	09/03/2016
> 2)	PCC - Oman	23/03/2016
> 3)	Visa Application lodged on 25/03/2016
> 4)	Documents uploaded on 26/03/2016
> 5)	PCC - (India)	28/03/2016
> 6)	Upload Form 80 30/03/2016
> 7)	Upload Birth certificate - New born Child	13/04/2016
> 8)	CO Allocation	20/04/2016
> 9)	Upload - Child Passport	25/04/2016
> 10)	Medical - Shobin & Kochoos / Form 1022	30/04/2016
> 11)	Add - Newborn child	11/05/2016
> 12)	Medical of new born child	17/05/2016
> 13)	Emp verification call - Current Employer	24/05/2016
> 14)	Personal interview call	05/06/2016
> 15)	Followup call - DIBP	10/07/2016
> 16)	Followup call - DIBP	10/08/2016
> 17)	Visa Grant	18/08/2016


Congrats Mate! The wait has paid off well!


----------



## MissionAus_2016

SVT said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Today morning i got visa grant for myself and family.
> 
> Please find below the details :
> 
> ANZSCO - 221111 (General Accountant)
> 
> 1) Invitation date	09/03/2016
> 2)	PCC - Oman	23/03/2016
> 3)	Visa Application lodged on 25/03/2016
> 4)	Documents uploaded on 26/03/2016
> 5)	PCC - (India)	28/03/2016
> 6)	Upload Form 80 30/03/2016
> 7)	Upload Birth certificate - New born Child	13/04/2016
> 8)	CO Allocation	20/04/2016
> 9)	Upload - Child Passport	25/04/2016
> 10)	Medical - Shobin & Kochoos / Form 1022	30/04/2016
> 11)	Add - Newborn child	11/05/2016
> 12)	Medical of new born child	17/05/2016
> 13)	Emp verification call - Current Employer	24/05/2016
> 14)	Personal interview call	05/06/2016
> 15)	Followup call - DIBP	10/07/2016
> 16)	Followup call - DIBP	10/08/2016
> 17)	Visa Grant	18/08/2016


Congratulations ..

Can you tell what DIBP person said when you called them on 10/08 for your application


----------



## MissionAus_2016

RSK1976 said:


> Sorry friends for the delay response. Here my details
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261311 (Analyst Programmer) PTE : 14 Jan 2015 (scored overall 79)
> Invite for 189 - 18 Feb 2016 (70 Points) Visa Lodged - 26 Feb 2016
> Status : Finalised
> Called DIBP : 30 May 2016, 17 July 2016, 20 July 2016 and 16 Aug 2016.
> Verification Call : 15 Jun 2016 (received the Call from Australia Embassy, New Delhi)
> Employer Verification : Not happened
> Grant : 17 Aug 206
> IED : 23 Feb 2017
> 
> Immi admin,
> Can you please update these details in immitracker. Couldnt update there. Its in white color becz i havent logged 60 days there.
> 
> Name : RSK ( in immi tracker)


Many Congratulations..

Can you please share what DIBP person said when you called them a day before of getting the GRANT i.e. on 16/8


----------



## abhishek.gupta

dakshch said:


> Hahaha I am at 260 day mark. Really a severe case of bad luck.


i am sure everyone here hopes and pray that you get the grant asap...

the oldest active case i see in immitracker in from sept 15. so someone b4 you is also waiting.

that day will come for sure


----------



## goaustralianow

sragou13 said:


> Visa granted today by GSM Adelaide....amazed by the processing time...just took 14 days....All the best for those who are waiting and congrats to those who have received.
> 
> Uploading all the evidences including Form 16's/Tax returns to prove the employment MAY help us to get a direct grant.


Congrats for the super fast visa grant! 

Though I have uploaded all the possible docs like Form 16's, ITR, salary slips, Relieving letters, Experience letters, Offer letters, joining letters, reference letters, promotion/desgination change/increment letters, bank statements since 2006 till 2016, Marriage cert, national id's, PCC, medicals etc. but still application is in "Recieved" status even after 40 days of lodge :confused2:


----------



## goaustralianow

abhishek.gupta said:


> i am sure everyone here hopes and pray that you get the grant asap...
> 
> the oldest active case i see in immitracker in from sept 15. so someone b4 you is also waiting.
> 
> that day will come for sure


+1

I also wish from the bottom of my heart that Dakshch should get his grant ASAP :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SVT

Dear Mission Aus_2016,

That was the funniest thing, official told me that I have to wait for " a longer period".

I was totally upset.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

SVT said:


> Dear Mission Aus_2016,
> 
> That was the funniest thing, official told me that I have to wait for " a longer period".
> 
> I was totally upset.




This means that even the information that they are giving can also be false.. This is ridiculous, closing all the doors of ours.

Anyways you are the lucky one as it worked opposite for you.. Enjoy the moment


----------



## favour28

Hello all,

Pls I need your advice.I got contact from my CO today(Hannah from Adelaide) requesting for more documents some of which I have uploaded before.


She says my PCC has expired even though it's just 3wks old.
She says because my kids are Americans then I must have lived there to achieve that.But that isn't the case as I just went there to have my babies and returned back home(cummilatively spending 6months).

Pls where do I send a mail to that Im be certain she will get it.


----------



## engineeroz

Hi All,

I have received a letter from CO today requesting for further documents. My wife and I have lived in countries other than Pakistan for more than 2 years in the past 10 years but CO only requested for Pakistan PCC. Is that normal? Or shall I furnish the Police Report for those other countries? Any advise would be helpful.

And does this mean that we are close of CO requests for medicals and pcc?

My timeline is as below:

17 June 2016 - IELTS - 8 band (20 point)
30 June 2016 - ACS Submitted
12 July 2016 - ACS Result (+ve) - (Resubmission of earlier appplication)
13 July 2016 - EOI Submitted - (60 Points)
20 July 2016 - EOI Invite 
05 August 2016 - Application Lodged
12 August 2016 - Documents Uploaded (Job letters, tax documents, pics etc)
18 August 2016 - Email request for additional docs (Form 80, 1221, PCC and Medicals)


----------



## hussy006

SVT said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Today morning i got visa grant for myself and family.
> 
> Please find below the details :
> 
> ANZSCO - 221111 (General Accountant)
> 
> 1) Invitation date	09/03/2016
> 2)	PCC - Oman	23/03/2016
> 3)	Visa Application lodged on 25/03/2016
> 4)	Documents uploaded on 26/03/2016
> 5)	PCC - (India)	28/03/2016
> 6)	Upload Form 80 30/03/2016
> 7)	Upload Birth certificate - New born Child	13/04/2016
> 8)	CO Allocation	20/04/2016
> 9)	Upload - Child Passport	25/04/2016
> 10)	Medical - Shobin & Kochoos / Form 1022	30/04/2016
> 11)	Add - Newborn child	11/05/2016
> 12)	Medical of new born child	17/05/2016
> 13)	Emp verification call - Current Employer	24/05/2016
> 14)	Personal interview call	05/06/2016
> 15)	Followup call - DIBP	10/07/2016
> 16)	Followup call - DIBP	10/08/2016
> 17)	Visa Grant	18/08/2016



Congrats Man


----------



## aliee

Congrats everyone who got the grants. 

Does calling DIBP makes any difference? I had lodged my application on 19th june. and last update was done on 15th july after the CO contact. It's now more than 4 weeks.


----------



## hussy006

*Long wait after job verification*

Dear All,

I got no response since June 16 when my job verification was done.
During my job verification company HR replied to them that everything is OK but person(Admin officer) who signs reference letter is not authorize to do that and they informed that we can send authorized letter, after two days of that they sent another reference letter signed by authorized person. can this effect my case. I really don't know what will happen. Please can anyone give his/her expert opinion in my case.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
189 Subclass - Accountant
26/02/2016 -- EOI Submitted (70)
09/03/2016 -- 189 Invite Received 
11/04/2016 -- Visa lodged
12/05/2016 -- CO Request (Brisbane)
27/05/2016 -- Meds & Finalised 
16/06/2016 -- Employment verification :confused2:
--------------- -- Grant :fingerscrossed::juggle:
--------------- -- IED


----------



## Manan008

I am submitting my EOI. Where it asks for Reference Number for Skill Assessment what do I need to provide. Engineers Australia ID or MSA Application ID.


----------



## hussy006

aliee said:


> Congrats everyone who got the grants.
> 
> Does calling DIBP makes any difference? I had lodged my application on 19th june. and last update was done on 15th july after the CO contact. It's now more than 4 weeks.


Hi Alee,

to be honest i really dont know will it make difference but my agent advised me to be calm and wait else followup will delay your case more.
Secondly our delay might be because of external security checking being from Pakistan. so my advise will be to keep calm and wait for good result soon. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
189 Subclass - Accountant
26/02/2016 -- EOI Submitted (70)
09/03/2016 -- 189 Invite Received 
11/04/2016 -- Visa lodged
12/05/2016 -- CO Request (Brisbane)
27/05/2016 -- Meds & Finalised 
16/06/2016 -- Employment verification 
--------------- -- Grant 
--------------- -- IED


----------



## aussieby2016

hussy006 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got no response since June 16 when my job verification was done.
> During my job verification company HR replied to them that everything is OK but person(Admin officer) who signs reference letter is not authorize to do that and they informed that we can send authorized letter, after two days of that they sent another reference letter signed by authorized person. can this effect my case. I really don't know what will happen. Please can anyone give his/her expert opinion in my case.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 189 Subclass - Accountant
> 26/02/2016 -- EOI Submitted (70)
> 09/03/2016 -- 189 Invite Received
> 11/04/2016 -- Visa lodged
> 12/05/2016 -- CO Request (Brisbane)
> 27/05/2016 -- Meds & Finalised
> 16/06/2016 -- Employment verification :confused2:
> --------------- -- Grant :fingerscrossed::juggle:
> --------------- -- IED


Upload your new letter into your IMMI account....nothing to worry about if other questions asked in Employment Verification were answered positively.......


----------



## Deiabah

Dear ,

I am still new here, and I have read few topics in regards to lodging the EOI for Visa subclass 189.
I do have a couple of queries;
I am applying for the Skill Assessment via Engineers Australia, they offered to evaluate my profession.
So do I have to do the “Relevant Skilled Employment”?
If yes, what are the documents required to do so.?

Please reply back with your usual profession advise.

Thanks.


----------



## aussieby2016

Manan008 said:


> I am submitting my EOI. Where it asks for Reference Number for Skill Assessment what do I need to provide. Engineers Australia ID or MSA Application ID.


I provided EA ID....


----------



## aussieby2016

aliee said:


> Congrats everyone who got the grants.
> 
> Does calling DIBP makes any difference? I had lodged my application on 19th june. and last update was done on 15th july after the CO contact. It's now more than 4 weeks.


just keep calling them up to ask your application status at least once in a month...since it has helped many, why not take the undue advantage.....


----------



## jairichi

Get PCC for every country you stayed for 12 months or more.Get your medicals done too.


engineeroz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received a letter from CO today requesting for further documents. My wife and I have lived in countries other than Pakistan for more than 2 years in the past 10 years but CO only requested for Pakistan PCC. Is that normal? Or shall I furnish the Police Report for those other countries? Any advise would be helpful.
> 
> And does this mean that we are close of CO requests for medicals and pcc?
> 
> My timeline is as below:
> 
> 17 June 2016 - IELTS - 8 band (20 point)
> 30 June 2016 - ACS Submitted
> 12 July 2016 - ACS Result (+ve) - (Resubmission of earlier appplication)
> 13 July 2016 - EOI Submitted - (60 Points)
> 20 July 2016 - EOI Invite
> 05 August 2016 - Application Lodged
> 12 August 2016 - Documents Uploaded (Job letters, tax documents, pics etc)
> 18 August 2016 - Email request for additional docs (Form 80, 1221, PCC and Medicals)


----------



## jairichi

Abubakr said:


> It seems that follow up calls to the DIBP is really effective, most of the comments i read is getting grants after calling the DIBP for following up, isn't it true guys??


Cannot say that for sure. There are members who have contacted DIBP and got standard reply and are still waiting.


----------



## jairichi

Send an email to GSM address informing the same. The best is to call them and make sure that those files are accessible to them. I have read one instance in this thread that CO requested some documents that were already submitted and it was due to CO not able to access then as a result of uploading issue/error.



sadream said:


> Hi Friends,
> I just got a CO contact asking for 2 things
> 
> 1) PCC for me and spouse
> 2) Employement evidence for the ones i have claimed points for.
> 
> But the thing is i have already uploaded them, any suggestions on the next step. do i upload them again or i write back to them or i call them?
> 
> Your sugesstions are highly appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

janeriz26 said:


> Thanks for the reply. for birth certificate, i don't have it at the moment, what are the alternate documents that you've uploaded.Please confirm


Certified/notarized color scans of your passport or government issued ID or school/college certificates.


----------



## sadream

jairichi said:


> Send an email to GSM address informing the same. The best is to call them and make sure that those files are accessible to them. I have read one instance in this thread that CO requested some documents that were already submitted and it was due to CO not able to access then as a result of uploading issue/error.


Thanks Jai by any chance would you know any thread where I can find the number to call them. I think my case will further get delayed by atleast 28, days since CO requested for the documents. 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

sadream said:


> Thanks Jai by any chance would you know any thread where I can find the number to call them. I think my case will further get delayed by atleast 28, days since CO requested for the documents.
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


Check the responses in this thread during this week or last week and you will find the number. Members might post it for you. Yes, it is a possibility that your process might be delayed by 4 weeks.


----------



## sadream

jairichi said:


> Check the responses in this thread during this week or last week and you will find the number. Members might post it for you. Yes, it is a possibility that your process might be delayed by 4 weeks.


Thanks again Jai... 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliee

aussieby2016 said:


> just keep calling them up to ask your application status at least once in a month...since it has helped many, why not take the undue advantage.....


Someone up here said it may delay the process further more. May be i will wait for a week or two more and will call them! 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

aliee said:


> Someone up here said it may delay the process further more. May be i will wait for a week or two more and will call them!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


I called them once in every fortnight.....in the last stages they did get upset with me calling again and again, but I explained to them the criticality of my application which was pending for more than 5 months.....you need to prove to the operator that you have been waiting since long, and at times the results come in a few days/weeks.....


----------



## sadream

aussieby2016 said:


> I called them once in every fortnight.....in the last stages they did get upset with me calling again and again, but I explained to them the criticality of my application which was pending for more than 5 months.....you need to prove to the operator that you have been waiting since long, and at times the results come in a few days/weeks.....


Hi aussie when you call them would you be able to speak with your CO or only with some operator 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Congrats to all granted!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Abubakr said:


> It seems that follow up calls to the DIBP is really effective, most of the comments i read is getting grants after calling the DIBP for following up, isn't it true guys??




No. 

Not sure where this assumption comes from. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

sadream said:


> Hi aussie when you call them would you be able to speak with your CO or only with some operator
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


Operator....CO cannot be contacted via phone...


----------



## sadream

aussieby2016 said:


> Operator....CO cannot be contacted via phone...


Ok thanks mate 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysingapore

Hi All.. Update from me. 
I've got an email from Jody, CO from GSM Adelaide on my assessment commencement on 18 Jul. Employment verification (with all my three employers) was done last week by email. All three managers responded to the email. Not sure what's the next step from them. No other documents been requested so far. Visa lodged on 18 Jul. Anyone here has Jody as CO? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12

ronkar12 said:


> Hi, you did your medicals only after the CO requested?
> Because I am confused if I can do medicals before or after lodging visa...


Anyone please.


----------



## loveaussi

ronkar12 said:


> Anyone please.


Once you lodge your visa application make the payment you can go ahead with the medical. You need to generate relevant medical docs from the system and hand them over to relevant medical institution and get it done


----------



## Moh1244

aussieby2016 said:


> Yes, statutory declaration in stamp paper may be provided signed by some colleague but needs to be supported with Payslips, Joining letter etc from the company....
> 
> Signing by a person who is not working out there in the same organisation is trivial issue and can be problematic later on if CO finds it out.....jai, vikas or andrey can throw some light on tis that whether a person who is not working in a particular organisation can sign a SD for another applicant of the same organisation or not.....


Hi Guys,
I have done this, SD by an old collegue who is now an Ex-employee. No questions yet on this from CO.

Regards
Mohinder


----------



## ronkar12

loveaussi said:


> Once you lodge your visa application make the payment you can go ahead with the medical. You need to generate relevant medical docs from the system and hand them over to relevant medical institution and get it done


Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## ronkar12

Moh1244 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have done this, SD by an old collegue who is now an Ex-employee. No questions yet on this from CO.
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder


Hey Mohinder,
I am also in the process of preparing this SD. Could you please send across the format? Should it be on a stamp paper?
Please advise.


----------



## Meissam

Jaysingapore said:


> Hi All.. Update from me.
> I've got an email from Jody, CO from GSM Adelaide on my assessment commencement on 18 Jul. Employment verification (with all my three employers) was done last week by email. All three managers responded to the email. Not sure what's the next step from them. No other documents been requested so far. Visa lodged on 18 Jul. Anyone here has Jody as CO?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Buddy,
When did you lodge your visa application? Do you mean that today's email stated that assessment was commenced on 18 July?


----------



## Moh1244

Jaysingapore said:


> Hi All.. Update from me.
> I've got an email from Jody, CO from GSM Adelaide on my assessment commencement on 18 Jul. Employment verification (with all my three employers) was done last week by email. All three managers responded to the email. Not sure what's the next step from them. No other documents been requested so far. Visa lodged on 18 Jul. Anyone here has Jody as CO?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello,
I believe every time they ask a query and ask u to update, that CO leaves the Application with a comment and another Co takes over from them. That's what I believe.

Regards
Mohinder


----------



## Jaysingapore

Sorry Meissam. Error in my msg. Visa lodged on 18 Jul. Commencement email received on 1 Aug. Employment verification by email done last week. Status shows as "Received " 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysingapore

Moh1244 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I believe every time they ask a query and ask u to update, that CO leaves the Application with a comment and another Co takes over from them. That's what I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mohinder




Hi Mohinder.. There's no request for any documents from him. It was just an email stating he has started assessing my application. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysingapore

Meissam said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> When did you lodge your visa application? Do you mean that today's email stated that assessment was commenced on 18 July?
> 
> 
> Sorry Meissam. Error in my msg. Visa lodged on 18 Jul. Commencement email received on 1 Aug. Employment verification by email done last week. Status shows as "Received "
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meissam

Jaysingapore said:


> Meissam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Buddy,
> 
> When did you lodge your visa application? Do you mean that today's email stated that assessment was commenced on 18 July?
> 
> 
> Sorry Meissam. Error in my msg. Visa lodged on 18 Jul. Commencement email received on 1 Aug. Employment verification by email done last week. Status shows as "Received "
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what was enquired in the verification email? And also how did they reach to your managers? I understood from ppl in this forum that they usually verify employment with HR.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Jaysingapore

In my case, they sent email to the people who signed the letter. However one of the letter has anither email ID which is [email protected] in the letter head other than my Ops manager's email Id below. They have CC'd them too. They have not yet replied. I dont know whether DIBP expects them to reply as well. 

The questions they ask is basically everything which is stated in the letter. And asking whether the person who signed the letter authorized to sign it? But in my case, the same guys replied. 

And the email was from Australia High commission in Sg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

Meissam said:


> Hey Buddy,
> When did you lodge your visa application? Do you mean that today's email stated that assessment was commenced on 18 July?


Hey Bro ! What do you mean by employment verification? Why did they reach your managers instead of HR dept? Does it mean that they also have to verify the job details? Or are they supposed to verify both employment history and job responsibilities? Please clarify.


----------



## Krish29

Jaysingapore said:


> Hi All.. Update from me.
> I've got an email from Jody, CO from GSM Adelaide on my assessment commencement on 18 Jul. Employment verification (with all my three employers) was done last week by email. All three managers responded to the email. Not sure what's the next step from them. No other documents been requested so far. Visa lodged on 18 Jul. Anyone here has Jody as CO?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[quote name="Meissam" post=10849969]Hey Buddy,<br />
When did you lodge your visa application? Do you mean that today's email stated that assessment was commenced on 18 July?[/quote]<br />
Hey Bro ! What do you mean by employment verification? Why did they reach your managers instead of HR dept? Does it mean that they also have to verify the job details? Or are they supposed to verify both employment history and job responsibilities? Please clarify.


----------



## Jaysingapore

Krish.. I don't know why did they not reach the HR instead of managers. In the letter, it contained only the signed person 's email. That could be the reason I guess. Yes they had to verify both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

Jaysingapore said:


> Krish.. I don't know why did they not reach the HR instead of managers. In the letter, it contained only the signed person 's email. That could be the reason I guess. Yes they had to verify both.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the clarification.  
How did they managed to copy that email to Ops. Manger? Was that email address mentioned in the letter??


----------



## hussy006

aussieby2016 said:


> Upload your new letter into your IMMI account....nothing to worry about if other questions asked in Employment Verification were answered positively.......


Yes dear all other questions were answered positively and even authorized letter was sent by our HR as well. I told my agent to upload it but they said if we will get any response from DIBP then only we will upload it.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
189 Subclass - Accountant
26/02/2016 -- EOI Submitted (70)
09/03/2016 -- 189 Invite Received 
11/04/2016 -- Visa lodged
12/05/2016 -- CO Request (Brisbane)
27/05/2016 -- Meds & Finalised 
16/06/2016 -- Employment verification 
--------------- -- Grant 
--------------- -- IED


----------



## mit.tolia

jairichi said:


> As mentioned by Aussieby2016 you need to submit pay slips for each quarter in a year or tax records per year. You can also add your and spouse's UK visa as proof of relationship as her visa will contain your name. Same goes to your son's UK visa


Hi Jairichi/All,

Had one query. I have included more payslips as suggested and have placed a request with my previous employer if they can provide my copies of my payslips from period 2005 to 2010.

With regards to tax returns, I have included all years tax returns (ITR forms) in my application but I just noticed that ITR forms just has income details and tax paid details. They do not have employer details. Will submitting ITR be enough or it is a better idea to include all years Form 16s as Form 16 would have employer details written on them.

Thanks and Regards,

Mit Tolia


----------



## jairichi

Any extra document that can add more credibility to your profile is most welcome.


mit.tolia said:


> Hi Jairichi/All,
> 
> Had one query. I have included more payslips as suggested and have placed a request with my previous employer if they can provide my copies of my payslips from period 2005 to 2010.
> 
> With regards to tax returns, I have included all years tax returns (ITR forms) in my application but I just noticed that ITR forms just has income details and tax paid details. They do not have employer details. Will submitting ITR be enough or it is a better idea to include all years Form 16s as Form 16 would have employer details written on them.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> 
> Mit Tolia


----------



## Nandeesha B Yagatappa

Hi Expert 

I have applied for VISA (189) on July 28th for Engineering technologist(233914) and CO was assigned on 08/11/2016 asking for marriage certificate and uploaded the same on the same day and clicked information provide button. My question is if CO sends out an email for Job verification via email what could be the subject line and email id he/she can use.

Appreciate you quick response on this.

Thank you 
Nandeesha

**********************************
Engineering technologist (233914)
ACS-01/11/2015
PTE cleared-13/03/2016
EOI Submitted- 01/06/2016
EOI Invite-06/07/2016
VISA Lodged-27/07/2016
CO Contact –11/08/2016 GSM(Adelaide) asked Marriage certificate
Document proved-11/08/2016
VISA Grant –Praying


----------



## Sborah

Hi friends,
Can anyone suggest if class 12 certificate is mandatory document. I have mark sheets and certificate from the institution. But don't have the board certificate for the same. Can anyone suggest?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piyushanjali

aussieby2016 said:


> piyushanjali said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!! As posted earlier I filled my Visa on 4th May and CO from Brisbane contacted me on 27th May...after that got a Call from AHC oon 26th July for employment verification. Since then its been Silence thats making me nervous...as what I have seen on forum people get grant soon after call from AHC..but no luck for me....any comments...suggestions.
> 
> ANZ Code 263111
> CO Brisbane
> 
> Regards,
> Anjali
> 
> 
> 
> but at the same time there are many people who don't get their grants even after months....you cant do anything because your application MAY go for external verifications which at times takes a few months....so just stay tight and nothing to be nervous about......think about those 2015 applicants who are yet to receive their grants and just stay positive......grants would definitely come and it would just be a matter of time.....
Click to expand...


Thanks for responding and hope I get golden email soon!!


----------



## dakshch

goaustralianow said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> I also wish from the bottom of my heart that Dakshch should get his grant ASAP :fingerscrossed:






abhishek.gupta said:


> i am sure everyone here hopes and pray that you get the grant asap...
> 
> 
> 
> the oldest active case i see in immitracker in from sept 15. so someone b4 you is also waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> that day will come for sure




Thankyou for your well wishes.

What amazes me is the level of unprofessionalism DIBP is showing with keeping this backlog. 
They have service standard of 3 months and then a delay of this extent, clearly doesn't reflect nicely on them.


----------



## dakshch

aliee said:


> Congrats everyone who got the grants.
> 
> Does calling DIBP makes any difference? I had lodged my application on 19th june. and last update was done on 15th july after the CO contact. It's now more than 4 weeks.




@aliee you need to be a bit more patient. It's just been 4 weeks and 8 weeks since you applied.


----------



## sheiky

Sborah said:


> Hi friends,
> Can anyone suggest if class 12 certificate is mandatory document. I have mark sheets and certificate from the institution. But don't have the board certificate for the same. Can anyone suggest?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In Form 80-Part G Education, it is asked to provide all tertiary education and qualifications which include Standard 12. Usually Board certificate paper is preferable, if you only have institution certificate then get it attested as it adds some weightage and upload the same.


----------



## RSK1976

MissionAus_2016 said:


> RSK1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry friends for the delay response. Here my details
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261311 (Analyst Programmer) PTE : 14 Jan 2015 (scored overall 79)
> Invite for 189 - 18 Feb 2016 (70 Points) Visa Lodged - 26 Feb 2016
> Status : Finalised
> Called DIBP : 30 May 2016, 17 July 2016, 20 July 2016 and 16 Aug 2016.
> Verification Call : 15 Jun 2016 (received the Call from Australia Embassy, New Delhi)
> Employer Verification : Not happened
> Grant : 17 Aug 206
> IED : 23 Feb 2017
> 
> Immi admin,
> Can you please update these details in immitracker. Couldnt update there. Its in white color becz i havent logged 60 days there.
> 
> Name : RSK ( in immi tracker)
> 
> 
> 
> Many Congratulations..
> 
> Can you please share what DIBP person said when you called them a day before of getting the GRANT i.e. on 16/8
Click to expand...


The person name is steve. Sorry i forget the full name of the person. When i called them on 16 aug, i got the same standard reply.


----------



## himanshu181in

Experts - When I will have my grant??


I'm depressed by now









263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016


VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016


CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year


Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016


Grant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sush1

Have u called DIBP.


----------



## anikatyayan

himanshu181in said:


> Experts - When I will have my grant??
> 
> 
> I'm depressed by now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
> 
> 
> VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
> 
> 
> CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
> 
> 
> Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
> 
> 
> Grant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hi..did u claim points for employment. if yes, did u check with your companies for verifications..


----------



## vaishnavi shankar narayan

hi all,
i have been a silent observer in this group.. I am very happy to share that i have received the grant notice for my family this morning at 9.35 (IST) .my time lines is below
VISA LODGE - 9 MAY
CO CONTACT- 17 MAY (Brisbane)
UPLOADED DOCUMENTS - 20 MAY
E MAIL TO GSM BRISBANE TO KNOW THE STATUS - 13 AUGUST
VISA GRANT - 19 AUGUST
IED - 12 MAY 2017


----------



## web83

vaishnavi shankar narayan said:


> hi all,
> i have been a silent observer in this group.. I am very happy to share that i have received the grant notice for my family this morning at 9.35 (IST) .my time lines is below
> VISA LODGE - 9 MAY
> CO CONTACT- 17 MAY (Brisbane)
> UPLOADED DOCUMENTS - 20 MAY
> E MAIL TO GSM BRISBANE TO KNOW THE STATUS - 13 AUGUST
> VISA GRANT - 19 AUGUST
> IED - 12 MAY 2017


congrats .. .your job code? and points

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

vaishnavi shankar narayan said:


> hi all,
> i have been a silent observer in this group.. I am very happy to share that i have received the grant notice for my family this morning at 9.35 (IST) .my time lines is below
> VISA LODGE - 9 MAY
> CO CONTACT- 17 MAY (Brisbane)
> UPLOADED DOCUMENTS - 20 MAY
> E MAIL TO GSM BRISBANE TO KNOW THE STATUS - 13 AUGUST
> VISA GRANT - 19 AUGUST
> IED - 12 MAY 2017


congrats....


----------



## sadream

vaishnavi shankar narayan said:


> hi all,
> i have been a silent observer in this group.. I am very happy to share that i have received the grant notice for my family this morning at 9.35 (IST) .my time lines is below
> VISA LODGE - 9 MAY
> CO CONTACT- 17 MAY (Brisbane)
> UPLOADED DOCUMENTS - 20 MAY
> E MAIL TO GSM BRISBANE TO KNOW THE STATUS - 13 AUGUST
> VISA GRANT - 19 AUGUST
> IED - 12 MAY 2017


Congratulations Vaishnavi can you tell me the CO name and what documents did the CO asked for. 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

himanshu181in said:


> Experts - When I will have my grant??
> 
> 
> I'm depressed by now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 263111 - EOI - 8th Jan 2016
> 
> 
> VISA lodged - 189 - 60 points - 9th Jan 2016
> 
> 
> CO contact - 22nd Jan 2016 - asked for proof of professional year
> 
> 
> Information provided- 22nd Jan 2016
> 
> 
> Grant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




263111 is really messed up. 

I too am in a similar position and have been waiting since Start of December 2015.

No verification yet and no idea as to what is happening. 256 days of agony and frustration.


----------



## sarbjass

dakshch said:


> 263111 is really messed up.
> 
> I too am in a similar position and have been waiting since Start of December 2015.
> 
> No verification yet and no idea as to what is happening. 256 days of agony and frustration.




I called DIBP and the gentleman picked up the call. He said your case is under routine process and there are no documents required from your side. CO is waiting for some internal checks information and without it she can't finalised my case. So you need to wait and stay calm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## web83

sarbjass said:


> I called DIBP and the gentleman picked up the call. He said your case is under routine process and there are no documents required from your side. CO is waiting for some internal checks information and without it she can't finalised my case. So you need to wait and stay calm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if this is what they have to do then y do they bother us to run after PCC notarize the degrees ..get reference letters on company's letter head. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## web83

web83 said:


> if this is what they have to do then y do they bother us to run after PCC notarize the degrees ..get reference letters on company's letter head.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


ehat exactly are internal and external checks ?

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## elecengr

hello

anyone from 2339xx invited on 17th aug, pl share your eoi date.

regards


----------



## goaustralianow

vaishnavi shankar narayan said:


> hi all,
> i have been a silent observer in this group.. I am very happy to share that i have received the grant notice for my family this morning at 9.35 (IST) .my time lines is below
> VISA LODGE - 9 MAY
> CO CONTACT- 17 MAY (Brisbane)
> UPLOADED DOCUMENTS - 20 MAY
> E MAIL TO GSM BRISBANE TO KNOW THE STATUS - 13 AUGUST
> VISA GRANT - 19 AUGUST
> IED - 12 MAY 2017


Congrats Vaishnavi! All the best for your future endeavours.


----------



## sarbjass

web83 said:


> ehat exactly are internal and external checks ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk




Internal checks are done by the DIBP regarding anything for which we claim points and external checks are done by external agencies like ASIO that includes security checks and many other things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sush1

Congrats



vaishnavi shankar narayan said:


> hi all,
> i have been a silent observer in this group.. I am very happy to share that i have received the grant notice for my family this morning at 9.35 (IST) .my time lines is below
> VISA LODGE - 9 MAY
> CO CONTACT- 17 MAY (Brisbane)
> UPLOADED DOCUMENTS - 20 MAY
> E MAIL TO GSM BRISBANE TO KNOW THE STATUS - 13 AUGUST
> VISA GRANT - 19 AUGUST
> IED - 12 MAY 2017


----------



## richachamoli

Hello members, 
I am new to the process of 189 visa and was reading different post in this group.
I have a question here: what is CO contact?

I submitted my EOI for 189 on 15th July 2016 and didn't get any call or mail regarding this.
Is it a matter of concern for me?
Does everybody gets the mail from CO?
If that's the case what should I do now?
Please help


----------



## web83

richachamoli said:


> Hello members,
> I am new to the process of 189 visa and was reading different post in this group.
> I have a question here: what is CO contact?
> 
> I submitted my EOI for 189 on 15th July 2016 and didn't get any call or mail regarding this.
> Is it a matter of concern for me?
> Does everybody gets the mail from CO?
> If that's the case what should I do now?
> Please help


did u get an invitation to apply(email) after EOI?

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## richachamoli

No I didn't get any invitation to apply email. 
However, in the EOI, it is showing submitted date as 15th July.




web83 said:


> did u get an invitation to apply(email) after EOI?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## web83

richachamoli said:


> No I didn't get any invitation to apply email.
> However, in the EOI, it is showing submitted date as 15th July.


"CO contact or CO assigned" is after you lodge your visa.You lodge your visa only if you get invitation to apply for visa.so dont worry for now and wait for the ITA.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## richachamoli

Thanks friend, one more thing what is ITA?
I am a new joiner not very good with keywords 



web83 said:


> "CO contact or CO assigned" is after you lodge your visa.You lodge your visa only if you get invitation to apply for visa.so dont worry for now and wait for the ITA.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## web83

richachamoli said:


> Thanks friend, one more thing what is ITA?
> I am a new joiner not very good with keywords


ITA is invitation to apply.it will be in the form of a simplified email stating you can now apply for the visa.always check your after after each round of invitations."Round of invitations" is when applicants are invitated to apply from the pool of EOI.It occurs every twice a month.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## web83

web83 said:


> ITA is invitation to apply.it will be in the form of a simplified email stating you can now apply for the visa.always check your after after each round of invitations."Round of invitations" is when applicants are invitated to apply from the pool of EOI.It occurs every twice a month.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


check your email*

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sush1

ITA is "Invitation to Apply". That is given on the point basis. 
That is through skillselect.



richachamoli said:


> Thanks friend, one more thing what is ITA?
> I am a new joiner not very good with keywords


----------



## apachesom

Happy to share that my wife and I received our Grant today.

ANZ Code: 261111
Visa: 189
02/05/16: ACS filed for skill assessment
11/05/16: ACS replied converting to RPL
10/06/16: RPL submitted to ACS
16/06/16: ACS +ve
21/06/16: EOI filed
06/07/16: ITA
07/07/16: UK PCC received
13/07/16: India PCC received
25/07/16: Visa lodged
30/07/16: Medicals
02/08/16: 2nd visit for lateral chest x-ray
19/08/16: Direct Grant
07/07/16: IED


----------



## richachamoli

Thanks again for the quick reply,
One more question.
In my case, is there any idea when can I expect ITA?
My points are exactly 60 and applied for 190 visa for VIC.



web83 said:


> ITA is invitation to apply.it will be in the form of a simplified email stating you can now apply for the visa.always check your after after each round of invitations."Round of invitations" is when applicants are invitated to apply from the pool of EOI.It occurs every twice a month.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



apachesom said:


> Happy to share that my wife and I received our Grant today.
> 
> ANZ Code: 261111
> Visa: 189
> 02/05/16: ACS filed for skill assessment
> 11/05/16: ACS replied converting to RPL
> 10/06/16: RPL submitted to ACS
> 16/06/16: ACS +ve
> 21/06/16: EOI filed
> 06/07/16: ITA
> 07/07/16: UK PCC received
> 13/07/16: India PCC received
> 25/07/16: Visa lodged
> 30/07/16: Medicals
> 02/08/16: 2nd visit for lateral chest x-ray
> 19/08/16: Direct Grant
> 07/07/16: IED


----------



## web83

richachamoli said:


> Thanks again for the quick reply,
> One more question.
> In my case, is there any idea when can I expect ITA?
> My points are exactly 60 and applied for 190 visa for VIC.


it depends on your anzsco code.few codes are invited on 70 and few on 60.you can check invitation rounds and the score for each anzsco on dibp website.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaishnavi shankar narayan

Thank u everyone for ur wishes..


----------



## vaishnavi shankar narayan

@tea and coffee: sir, I am an electrical engineer with 60 points. Co requested me to provide pcc, medical , my husband's functional English, I uploaded on 20 May and didn't get any response from them. So I mailed them on August 13. I didn't get any reply for that and today I received a grant letter from another case officer. One thing I would suggest that the case officer will surely consider our visa application if we have any valid reason. So if you have any valid reason then do mail them.. In my point of view calling them is a waste of time and money .. All the best..


----------



## Abubakr

Guys, now i sent more payslips and bank statement to my agent and he said he submitted them, but he didnt, i knew because I imported the application and saw it, maybe he waits for the co to ask for them, is it possible that i upload them myself as i already imported the application or its wrong ?? The co already asked for other documents before so I don't want him to ask again and again for documents it will delay me so much


----------



## goaustralianow

vaishnavi shankar narayan said:


> @tea and coffee: sir, I am an electrical engineer with 60 points. Co requested me to provide pcc, medical , my husband's functional English, I uploaded on 20 May and didn't get any response from them. So I mailed them on August 13. I didn't get any reply for that and today I received a grant letter from another case officer. One thing I would suggest that the case officer will surely consider our visa application if we have any valid reason. So if you have any valid reason then do mail them.. In my point of view calling them is a waste of time and money .. All the best..


May I please know the email address you have used to communicate? 

Since my application still shows under "Received" status post 41 days of lodge, so would like to send an email and enquire where my cases is - Adelaide or Brisbane and who's the case officer.


----------



## goaustralianow

apachesom said:


> Happy to share that my wife and I received our Grant today.
> 
> ANZ Code: 261111
> Visa: 189
> 02/05/16: ACS filed for skill assessment
> 11/05/16: ACS replied converting to RPL
> 10/06/16: RPL submitted to ACS
> 16/06/16: ACS +ve
> 21/06/16: EOI filed
> 06/07/16: ITA
> 07/07/16: UK PCC received
> 13/07/16: India PCC received
> 25/07/16: Visa lodged
> 30/07/16: Medicals
> 02/08/16: 2nd visit for lateral chest x-ray
> 19/08/16: Direct Grant
> 07/07/16: IED


Congrats mate on your fast grant! All the best for your future endeavours!


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



vaishnavi shankar narayan said:


> @tea and coffee: sir, I am an electrical engineer with 60 points. Co requested me to provide pcc, medical , my husband's functional English, I uploaded on 20 May and didn't get any response from them. So I mailed them on August 13. I didn't get any reply for that and today I received a grant letter from another case officer. One thing I would suggest that the case officer will surely consider our visa application if we have any valid reason. So if you have any valid reason then do mail them.. In my point of view calling them is a waste of time and money .. All the best..


----------



## psheetal_12

vaishnavi shankar narayan said:


> @tea and coffee: sir, I am an electrical engineer with 60 points. Co requested me to provide pcc, medical , my husband's functional English, I uploaded on 20 May and didn't get any response from them. So I mailed them on August 13. I didn't get any reply for that and today I received a grant letter from another case officer. One thing I would suggest that the case officer will surely consider our visa application if we have any valid reason. So if you have any valid reason then do mail them.. In my point of view calling them is a waste of time and money .. All the best..


Hi Vaishnavi, What did you provide as proof of functional english?


----------



## abhishek.gupta

sarbjass said:


> I called DIBP and the gentleman picked up the call. He said your case is under routine process and there are no documents required from your side. CO is waiting for some internal checks information and without it she can't finalised my case. So you need to wait and stay calm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sarb ... i feel internal checks is good news ... i have feeling that it might not take long now... sit tight


----------



## Sborah

sheiky said:


> In Form 80-Part G Education, it is asked to provide all tertiary education and qualifications which include Standard 12. Usually Board certificate paper is preferable, if you only have institution certificate then get it attested as it adds some weightage and upload the same.




Thanks sheiky.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamsanj

apachesom said:


> Happy to share that my wife and I received our Grant today.
> 
> ANZ Code: 261111
> Visa: 189
> 02/05/16: ACS filed for skill assessment
> 11/05/16: ACS replied converting to RPL
> 10/06/16: RPL submitted to ACS
> 16/06/16: ACS +ve
> 21/06/16: EOI filed
> 06/07/16: ITA
> 07/07/16: UK PCC received
> 13/07/16: India PCC received
> 25/07/16: Visa lodged
> 30/07/16: Medicals
> 02/08/16: 2nd visit for lateral chest x-ray
> 19/08/16: Direct Grant
> 07/07/16: IED


Congrats Brother. how much points you had.


----------



## ajaysingh

psheetal_12 said:


> Hi Vaishnavi, What did you provide as proof of functional english?


Hello everyone,

I have the same query.

could anyone please suggest what all the documents are required to be submitted as proof of functional English for dependent applicant !


Regards,
Ajay


----------



## aliee

ajaysingh said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have the same query.
> 
> could anyone please suggest what all the documents are required to be submitted as proof of functional English for dependent applicant !
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Ajay


You can get a letter from the university/college/school of your spouse mentioning that during the course of study the medium of instructions was english. Upload it along with the degree/cert and marks sheet/transcripts. That will be ok

thanks, 
Ali


----------



## sudhanshu2211

vaishnavi shankar narayan said:


> hi all,
> i have been a silent observer in this group.. I am very happy to share that i have received the grant notice for my family this morning at 9.35 (IST) .my time lines is below
> VISA LODGE - 9 MAY
> CO CONTACT- 17 MAY (Brisbane)
> UPLOADED DOCUMENTS - 20 MAY
> E MAIL TO GSM BRISBANE TO KNOW THE STATUS - 13 AUGUST
> VISA GRANT - 19 AUGUST
> IED - 12 MAY 2017




Congrats and all the best for next steps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apachesom

dreamsanj said:


> Congrats Brother. how much points you had.


Thanks dreamsanj 70 points!


----------



## apachesom

goaustralianow said:


> Congrats mate on your fast grant! All the best for your future endeavours!


Thanks Mate!!


----------



## apachesom

Sush1 said:


> Congratulations


Thanks Sush1


----------



## dreamsanj

aliee said:


> You can get a letter from the university/college/school of your spouse mentioning that during the course of study the medium of instructions was english. Upload it along with the degree/cert and marks sheet/transcripts. That will be ok
> 
> thanks,
> Ali


Alternatively, you can ask your spouse to write PTE and score 30 march in each. to get 30 marks its quite easy.


----------



## jairichi

web83 said:


> it depends on your anzsco code.few codes are invited on 70 and few on 60.you can check invitation rounds and the score for each anzsco on dibp website.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


189 ITA as said by web83 depends on your ANZSCO code and current trend of pointers being invited.
190 visa does not depend on invitation rounds. And, therefore getting mere 60 points with state nomination is enough, whatever the ANZSCO code might be.


----------



## jairichi

web83 said:


> it depends on your anzsco code.few codes are invited on 70 and few on 60.you can check invitation rounds and the score for each anzsco on dibp website.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


189 ITA as said by web83 depends on your ANZSCO code and current trend of pointers being invited.
190 visa does not depend on invitation rounds. And, therefore getting mere 60 points with state nomination is enough, whatever the ANZSCO code might be.


----------



## ajaysingh

aliee said:


> You can get a letter from the university/college/school of your spouse mentioning that during the course of study the medium of instructions was english. Upload it along with the degree/cert and marks sheet/transcripts. That will be ok
> 
> thanks,
> Ali


Thanks for the reply.

Is it mandatory to upload the letter from university !!

My wife has done B.Tech & M.Tech in electronics and communications.

Won't the notarized color scan of degree and mark sheets will be sufficient as proof !!

Regard,
Ajay


----------



## jairichi

ajaysingh said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Is it mandatory to upload the letter from university !!
> 
> My wife has done B.Tech & M.Tech in electronics and communications.
> 
> Won't the notarized color scan of degree and mark sheets will be sufficient as proof !!
> 
> Regard,
> Ajay


For functional english evidence it is absolutely essential to upload a letter from college or university or take IELTS/PTE-A or VAC2 payment.


----------



## ajaysingh

jairichi said:


> For functional english evidence it is absolutely essential to upload a letter from college or university or take IELTS/PTE-A or VAC2 payment.


Thanks for the clarification Jairichi.

Is there any particular format for the letter !

If yes, can anyone please share !


----------



## aliee

ajaysingh said:


> Thanks for the clarification Jairichi.
> 
> Is there any particular format for the letter !
> 
> If yes, can anyone please share !


It's quite simple. To whom it may concern letter. 

This is to certify that ms.xyz was a student at our university with the roll no: 123 and was enrolled in b.tech program from year 2001 - 2004. During this period of studies the medium of instructions was english. 

thanks, 
Ali


----------



## sheiky

ajaysingh said:


> Thanks for the clarification Jairichi.
> 
> Is there any particular format for the letter !
> 
> If yes, can anyone please share !





> TO WHOMSOEVER IT MAY CONCERN
> 
> This is to certify that {Student Name}, (Date of Birth, and Enrolment No. *****) has successfully completed studies for the three-year full time course of Bachelor of Science in {Subject Name} (Affiliated to Name of University) from July 2000 to April 2003 (3 Years) from this college, {College Name}. The language of teaching and answering was in English.
> I wish all the very best for her future endeavours.


Take it as a soft copy and make sure it is printed in College/University Letterhead and signed by Principal/Dean or whoever Authorised. Good Luck.


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

vaishnavi shankar narayan said:


> @tea and coffee: sir, I am an electrical engineer with 60 points. Co requested me to provide pcc, medical , my husband's functional English, I uploaded on 20 May and didn't get any response from them. So I mailed them on August 13. I didn't get any reply for that and today I received a grant letter from another case officer. One thing I would suggest that the case officer will surely consider our visa application if we have any valid reason. So if you have any valid reason then do mail them.. In my point of view calling them is a waste of time and money .. All the best..




Hi, i am also an electrical engineer.i logde visa on 12jan and gv all doc upto feb but didn't get any grant yet...m very frustrated..you said we should give them a valid reason through email..what reason had u given to them..?plz share your views...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## verma.rajput

With blessings of Almighty Got Grant today at 9:30am IST (ME, my wife and 3.5 yr old daughter).

Needless to say, a whole hearted thanks to all the members of this forum. Who gave apt suggestions and directions.

More info 

189 | 261313
Previous Company: Relieving cum Experience Letter and SD with R&R
Current Company: Reference Letter 
20 Mar, 2016: Idea conception and preparation started for PTE
20 Apr, 2016: PTEA 85 (L82 R87 S90 W89)
12 Jun, 2016: ACS Submitted
24 Jun, 2016: ACS Positive
24 Jun, 2016: EOI (70 pts) 
06 Jul, 2016: EOI Visa Invite
08 Jul, 2016: PCC India
18 Jul, 2016: Medicals
21 Jul, 2016: PCC Netherlands (Applied)
29 Jul, 2016: PCC Netherlands (Received)
23 Jul, 2016: Medicals Clearance done
26 Jul, 2016: Visa Lodged (Uploaded max docs including Form 80 1221)
27 Jul, 2016: Uploaded rest of the docs
31 Jul, 2016: Uploaded July Salary slip
02 Aug, 2016: Uploaded PCC Netherlands & Provident fund details
03 Aug, 2016: ID Card copy previous company
06 Aug, 2016: Wife Birth Certificate and My CV
19 Aug, 2016: Direct Grant
08 Jul, 2017: IED

CO Judith GSM Brisbane


Pray for other members of this forum.

Cheers, 
Aman


----------



## vikaschandra

verma.rajput said:


> With blessings of Almighty Got Grant today at 9:30am IST (ME, my wife and 3.5 yr old daughter).
> 
> Needless to say, a whole hearted thanks to all the members of this forum. Who gave apt suggestions and directions.
> 
> More info
> 
> 189 | 261313
> Previous Company: Relieving cum Experience Letter and SD with R&R
> Current Company: Reference Letter
> 20 Mar, 2016: Idea conception and preparation started for PTE
> 20 Apr, 2016: PTEA 85 (L82 R87 S90 W89)
> 12 Jun, 2016: ACS Submitted
> 24 Jun, 2016: ACS Positive
> 24 Jun, 2016: EOI (70 pts)
> 06 Jul, 2016: EOI Visa Invite
> 08 Jul, 2016: PCC India
> 18 Jul, 2016: Medicals
> 21 Jul, 2016: PCC Netherlands (Applied)
> 29 Jul, 2016: PCC Netherlands (Received)
> 23 Jul, 2016: Medicals Clearance done
> 26 Jul, 2016: Visa Lodged (Uploaded max docs including Form 80 1221)
> 27 Jul, 2016: Uploaded rest of the docs
> 31 Jul, 2016: Uploaded July Salary slip
> 02 Aug, 2016: Uploaded PCC Netherlands & Provident fund details
> 03 Aug, 2016: ID Card copy previous company
> 06 Aug, 2016: Wife Birth Certificate and My CV
> 19 Aug, 2016: Direct Grant
> 08 Jul, 2017: IED
> 
> CO Judith GSM Brisbane
> 
> 
> Pray for other members of this forum.
> 
> Cheers,
> Aman


congratulations mate


----------



## janeriz26

verma.rajput said:


> With blessings of Almighty Got Grant today at 9:30am IST (ME, my wife and 3.5 yr old daughter).
> 
> Congrats!!


----------



## sheiky

verma.rajput said:


> With blessings of Almighty Got Grant today at 9:30am IST (ME, my wife and 3.5 yr old daughter).
> 
> Needless to say, a whole hearted thanks to all the members of this forum. Who gave apt suggestions and directions.


Congratulations, Best Wishes for your future Endeavors...


----------



## vaishnavi shankar narayan

I emailed as , THE MAIN POINT IS : as the academic year in Australia starts by February I am planning to give education to my kids there. But before that I need to get a good job in order to provide basic needs to my family which would take months. And also it would take time for the kids to acclimatize with the Australian climate. So I request my Co to have a look at my case at the earliest...

If u need the exact letter, message me ur mail id. I will forward u ...
I will keep u in my prayers to get a grant soon ...
All the best


----------



## Roy1108

Hi guys. Need your views. Do I need to update Dibp if I go abroad for holidays as one of the questions form 80 asks to specify international travel?


----------



## mit.tolia

*Confirmation on a couple of documents*

Hi Friends,

I was in the process of uploading the documents for my spouse to my application and thought of confirming on a couple of documents. 

My spouse has done her diploma in chemical engineering followed by a degree in chemical engineering from Gujarat, India. So as an evidence of her functional english, I am planning to attach the following documents:-

•	Original certificate issued by her college mentioning that her diploma (4 years in Chemical Engineering) was taught in English (Functional English Evidence)
•	Original certificate issued by her college mentioning that her degree (3 years in Chemical Engineering) was taught in English (Functional English Evidence)

Hope that should be acceptable as in the check list that I got from CO, it is mentioned that a certificate specifying that all medium of instructions were english would be acceptable but wanted to double check.

Regards,

Mit Tolia


----------



## enjoybhatt

Hello Experts, 

I being waiting for more than 4 months have a question..some people are lucky who get their grant within 3 months and have seen some who are waiting for more than six months..

Now I just want to know if the person who is waiting for long time does that mean that there is a high chance of getting some kind of query in Grant or somehow they are not convinced and checking thoroughly which in turn leads to Visa refusal ??

Are there any people in this forum who have waited long periods and still got the grants ?

Thanks 

Visa Lodged : 15 April -16
Skill code : Mechanical Engineer
Employment Veri : 29 July (One employer ..dont know about other employers )
Waiting for 4 months


----------



## dakshch

enjoybhatt said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I being waiting for more than 4 months have a question..some people are lucky who get their grant within 3 months and have seen some who are waiting for more than six months..
> 
> Now I just want to know if the person who is waiting for long time does that mean that there is a high chance of getting some kind of query in Grant or somehow they are not convinced and checking thoroughly which in turn leads to Visa refusal ??
> 
> Are there any people in this forum who have waited long periods and still got the grants ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Visa Lodged : 15 April -16
> Skill code : Mechanical Engineer
> Employment Veri : 29 July (One employer ..dont know about other employers )
> Waiting for 4 months




As long as you have not falsified any documents, and are eligible for GSM, you will get a grant. Be it 1 month or 10, the grant will come.

DIBP has a bad habit of forgetting old applicants.


----------



## sheiky

Roy1108 said:


> Hi guys. Need your views. Do I need to update Dibp if I go abroad for holidays as one of the questions form 80 asks to specify international travel?


You have to specify all your PAST International travel in Form 80. If you not started your holidays yet and have submitted form 80, there is no need to notify your holiday trip.


----------



## sarbjass

abhishek.gupta said:


> Sarb ... i feel internal checks is good news ... i have feeling that it might not take long now... sit tight




Hi abhishek,

not assured whether its a good news or bad but how can DIBP takes this much time to complete these checks. It's more than six months now.

just want to know what are the things covered in internal checks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheiky

mit.tolia said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I was in the process of uploading the documents for my spouse to my application and thought of confirming on a couple of documents.
> 
> My spouse has done her diploma in chemical engineering followed by a degree in chemical engineering from Gujarat, India. So as an evidence of her functional english, I am planning to attach the following documents:-
> 
> •	Original certificate issued by her college mentioning that her diploma (4 years in Chemical Engineering) was taught in English (Functional English Evidence)
> •	Original certificate issued by her college mentioning that her degree (3 years in Chemical Engineering) was taught in English (Functional English Evidence)
> 
> Hope that should be acceptable as in the check list that I got from CO, it is mentioned that a certificate specifying that all medium of instructions were english would be acceptable but wanted to double check.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mit Tolia


AFAIK, This should sufice. But, I have seen a case where the CO comes back and asked for a english proof letter from College / University or IELTS/PTE exam results even after submitting documents such as Transfer & Bonafide certificates which has a line "Medium of Instruction: English".

To be in safer side do try to get a letter from the college for Functional English Proof. Best Wishes.


----------



## jairichi

Yes, the member has to provide a letter from college or university in official letterhead that the course was done in English. Better to submit this letter now rather than wait for CO to request this letter which might lead to delay.



sheiky said:


> AFAIK, This should sufice. But, I have seen a case where the CO comes back and asked for a english proof letter from College / University or IELTS/PTE exam results even after submitting documents such as Transfer & Bonafide certificates which has a line "Medium of Instruction: English".
> 
> To be in safer side do try to get a letter from the college for Functional English Proof. Best Wishes.


----------



## jairichi

sheiky said:


> You have to specify all your PAST International travel in Form 80. If you not started your holidays yet and have submitted form 80, there is no need to notify your holiday trip.


.
The moment the member travels abroad s/he has to inform CO of change in circumstances using the following form.
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1022.pdf


----------



## jairichi

Roy1108 said:


> Hi guys. Need your views. Do I need to update Dibp if I go abroad for holidays as one of the questions form 80 asks to specify international travel?


Yes, that is mandatory.
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1022.pdf


----------



## mit.tolia

jairichi said:


> Yes, the member has to provide a letter from college or university in official letterhead that the course was done in English. Better to submit this letter now rather than wait for CO to request this letter which might lead to delay.


Hi Jairichi/Sheiky,

Yes both the letters that I have are written on the college letter head signed by either the director of the college or the controller of examinations from the respective university and it has a subject line saying - English Language Certificate.


----------



## Roy1108

Isn't it a bit silly though. It's like you're under custody or something


----------



## abhishek.gupta

sarbjass said:


> Hi abhishek,
> 
> not assured whether its a good news or bad but how can DIBP takes this much time to complete these checks. It's more than six months now.
> 
> just want to know what are the things covered in internal checks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i feel its good news because now it seems now they are not waiting or depending on outside agency


----------



## abhishek.gupta

*From MyImmitracker	
1 Jan 2015 - 20 Aug 2016	
All Skill Codes	
AND ACTIVE CASE ONLY *
Active CASES	1537
Granted (from active only)	1268
Granted % age	82%
Avg Days to grant	82
Median days to grant	67
Maximum days to grant	442
Minimum days to Grant	3
Oldest case from Ungranted cases	May-15
Oldest *Indian *case from Ungranted cases	Sep-15


----------



## abhishek.gupta

*From MyImmitracker
1 Jan 2015 - 20 Aug 2016
All Skill Codes and ONLY ACTIVE CASES
*

Month wise Grant percentage out of lodged. Many case are pending from jan, feb, march.


Month Lodged	Granted Grant_%
Jan-15	91	91	100%
Feb-15	55	55	100%
Mar-15	83	83	100%
Apr-15	72	72	100%
May-15	54	53	98%
Jun-15	18	18	100%
Jul-15	45	44	98%
Aug-15	88	87	99%
Sep-15	75	74	99%
Oct-15	82	75	91%
Nov-15	77	71	92%
Dec-15	86	79	92%
Jan-16	131	124	95%
Feb-16	140	117	84%
Mar-16	112	85	76%
Apr-16	72	51	71%
May-16	82	39	48%
Jun-16	34	18	53%
Jul-16	54	18	33%
Aug-16	86	14	16%


----------



## Hary_2016

Hello, 

I am also waiting since 4 months, my visa was lodged on 18th April. There was a request for additional documents on 1st May and i had provided on 12th may. I am waiting since this date, i have also not heard anything about employment verification.


----------



## sheiky

mit.tolia said:


> Hi Jairichi/Sheiky,
> 
> Yes both the letters that I have are written on the college letter head signed by either the director of the college or the controller of examinations from the respective university and it has a subject line saying - English Language Certificate.


This seems to be a perfect evidence for Functional English. This letter should satisfy the CO in this regard. All the Best.


----------



## vikaschandra

jairichi said:


> .
> The moment the member travels abroad s/he has to inform CO of change in circumstances using the following form.
> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1022.pdf


Jai if the applicant has lodged visa and also submitted the form 80 and thereafter if the travel if for 14 days or more he/she should submit the form 929 Notification to change in address. Or update dibp via immi account


----------



## vikaschandra

Roy1108 said:


> Isn't it a bit silly though. It's like you're under custody or something


Roy I do not think it is silly as there is reason behind the request for update. Say if you have lodged your visa and then travel to some other country for month during this time if DIBP would like to reach you for some clarification and are not able to get in touch with you how would you expect them to make a decision. 
Secondly theynwould want to know about your travel abroad as the country you might be visiting could be under very high risk zone list to which they might object or would want further checks performed. These are few scenarios I can think of at this time that might be the reason for dibp to be notified. 
Rest it all depends on the individual applicant on how they present there case.


----------



## vikaschandra

abhishek.gupta said:


> *From MyImmitracker
> 1 Jan 2015 - 20 Aug 2016
> All Skill Codes and ONLY ACTIVE CASES
> *
> 
> Month wise Grant percentage out of lodged. Many case are pending from jan, feb, march.
> 
> 
> Month Lodged	Granted Grant_%
> Jan-15	91	91	100%
> Feb-15	55	55	100%
> Mar-15	83	83	100%
> Apr-15	72	72	100%
> May-15	54	53	98%
> Jun-15	18	18	100%
> Jul-15	45	44	98%
> Aug-15	88	87	99%
> Sep-15	75	74	99%
> Oct-15	82	75	91%
> Nov-15	77	71	92%
> Dec-15	86	79	92%
> Jan-16	131	124	95%
> Feb-16	140	117	84%
> Mar-16	112	85	76%
> Apr-16	72	51	71%
> May-16	82	39	48%
> Jun-16	34	18	53%
> Jul-16	54	18	33%
> Aug-16	86	14	16%


Abhishek the data on the tracker seems to be giving you good insight to present the stats. Good work hope people appreciate both


----------



## kanavsharma

Hey mates, how do you get to know that employment verification is done or is initiated. I saw ppl commenting on it.

My Status is ' Assesment in Progress ' from May. 

Regards, 
Kanav


----------



## Amritbains206

Has anyone tried to get a pcc from india?? From where do we get it -- passport office or local police of state?? Plz reply urgently....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJAUS

Passport office of the area you have been residing in the last 12 months. 



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Document Request: Marriage Certificate 
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro111999

Amritbains206 said:


> Has anyone tried to get a pcc from india?? From where do we get it -- passport office or local police of state?? Plz reply urgently....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Passport Office - go to regional passport Office or Passport Seva Kendra (PSK)

fees - 500 INR per person

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanavsharma

Amritbains206 said:


> Has anyone tried to get a pcc from india?? From where do we get it -- passport office or local police of state?? Plz reply urgently....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From passport office..if your passport is néw (less than a year old), you will get it on the same day without police visiting your place.

I get mine in 3-4 hours.


----------



## kanavsharma

kanavsharma said:


> Hey mates, how do you get to know that employment verification is done or is initiated. I saw ppl commenting on it.
> 
> My Status is ' Assesment in Progress ' from May.
> 
> Regards,
> Kanav


Can someone help


----------



## Amritbains206

Thanks for the quick reply 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## web83

kanavsharma said:


> Can someone help


ask your employer/HR/contact on the reference letter.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## warenick

Guys, I've received an email with a new CO request and there is a sentence there that I don't understand. It says "We prefer contact with this office concerning your application to be by email. We try to respond to all email enquiries within seven (7) working days. " Does this mean that my application will be reviewed in 7 days? The first CO contact did not contain such a notice that's why it made me curious. It's an email from GSM.Brisbane, case officer Cody.


----------



## andreyx108b

kanavsharma said:


> Hey mates, how do you get to know that employment verification is done or is initiated. I saw ppl commenting on it.
> 
> My Status is ' Assesment in Progress ' from May.
> 
> Regards,
> Kanav




2 ways: from employer or from DIBP if its bad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

warenick said:


> Guys, I've received an email with a new CO request and there is a sentence there that I don't understand. It says "We prefer contact with this office concerning your application to be by email. We try to respond to all email enquiries within seven (7) working days. " Does this mean that my application will be reviewed in 7 days? The first CO contact did not contain such a notice that's why it made me curious. It's an email from GSM.Brisbane, case officer Cody.


These means that if you write to DIBP enquiring about something you can expect the response in 7 days. This does not mean that once you fulfill the request it will be reviewed within 7 days. Usually the review cycle goes to 28 days as this is the timeline provided by the case officer to fulfill the requirements


----------



## gurbhej.garrysran

Hi Everyone,

I have received my invitation on 17th and I am taking a MARA registered agent's help in launching the case. But so far I have very disappointing experience with this guy. Please suggest how complicated it could be to handle a case after invitation by myself. I have access to EOI and everything. My brief case history is as following:

Vetssess approved
PTE above 79 in each 
Age 27
Experience Less than three years(after deducting that 1 year in assessment, so no points here)
Graduate
Scored 65 in points test.

As you can see my case is not so complicated, please do suggest accordingly. I am from India and this guy is charging me INR 90,000 to handle my case and he came into picture just at the point of EOI. I did vetassess approval by myself.

Regards
Garry


----------



## aliee

gurbhej.garrysran said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have received my invitation on 17th and I am taking a MARA registered agent's help in launching the case. But so far I have very disappointing experience with this guy. Please suggest how complicated it could be to handle a case after invitation by myself. I have access to EOI and everything. My brief case history is as following:
> 
> Vetssess approved
> PTE above 79 in each
> Age 27
> Experience Less than three years(after deducting that 1 year in assessment, so no points here)
> Graduate
> Scored 65 in points test.
> 
> As you can see my case is not so complicated, please do suggest accordingly. I am from India and this guy is charging me INR 90,000 to handle my case and he came into picture just at the point of EOI. I did vetassess approval by myself.
> 
> Regards
> Garry


If you have done the assessment part and you have the required documents i think you should do it yourself rather than opting for a migration consultant. As all you have to do from now on is upload the required documents for which most of them you have as you have (degree, transcripts, experience letters). Save that money for later instead of giving it to the consultant. 

Good luck!

thanks, 
Ali


----------



## vikaschandra

gurbhej.garrysran said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have received my invitation on 17th and I am taking a MARA registered agent's help in launching the case. But so far I have very disappointing experience with this guy. Please suggest how complicated it could be to handle a case after invitation by myself. I have access to EOI and everything. My brief case history is as following:
> 
> Vetssess approved
> PTE above 79 in each
> Age 27
> Experience Less than three years(after deducting that 1 year in assessment, so no points here)
> Graduate
> Scored 65 in points test.
> 
> As you can see my case is not so complicated, please do suggest accordingly. I am from India and this guy is charging me INR 90,000 to handle my case and he came into picture just at the point of EOI. I did vetassess approval by myself.
> 
> Regards
> Garry


Most of the applicants here on the forum have being doing it by themselves. 
1. start filling in the online form 1393 put all the details, 
2. double check everything that you have filled
3. pay the visa fees
4. start uploading documentary evidences for which you have claimed points
5. generate Hap id and go for medicals,
6. initiate the PCC request from Passport office
7. upload the PCC, Health assessment result will be uploaded by panel physician
8. Wait for the grant........

Any confusion ask here on the forum and guys will help you out.


----------



## vrailey

Imo Agents try to complicate the process so that you can pay them to do it.

Its really simple just go through the forum and paste any queries you have.


----------



## ozoz2016

Dear seniors,

With my previous employer, I went to US on a B1 visa (business) for an onsite project for around 6 months. While filling Form 80, I did not mention about it since it did not fall under the last 10 years of duration.
Please suggest if I should mention about it now and how?

A friend of mine told me that since I did not mention about it, the case might have been referred for external security checks and therefore the delays.


----------



## sobtisonam

Hi Everyone,

I have applied to NSW under state nomination priority 2.

I have total of 75=70+5(state nomination) points. 

1. Has anyone applied under the priority 2 and received a nomination in 2016-17?
2. What is considered as "high scoring candidates"?

Would really appreciate some help here.


----------



## Sithi

*new form 1221*

Hi all,

Co requested PCC and along with that, in the immiaccount, under my spouse link for provide character assessment is available. we have already uploaded form 1221. Since it came up, we have uploaded new form 1221 through attach document link. But the link for provide character assessment remains as such.

Have we done it correct, or we need to upload the form in different manner.

can someone help us.


----------



## vikaschandra

Sithi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Co requested PCC and along with that, in the immiaccount, under my spouse link for provide character assessment is available. we have already uploaded form 1221. Since it came up, we have uploaded new form 1221 through attach document link. But the link for provide character assessment remains as such.
> 
> Have we done it correct, or we need to upload the form in different manner.
> 
> can someone help us.


CO requested for Police Certificate and form 1221???

Did you upload the PCC under Character Assessment -- Overseas Police Clearance National??


----------



## Sithi

vikaschandra said:


> CO requested for Police Certificate and form 1221???
> 
> Did you upload the PCC under Character Assessment -- Overseas Police Clearance National??


yes PCC for India under Character Assessment -- Overseas Police Clearance and co asked for UAE PCC


----------



## outworldy cartoon1

Guys do they give the result of the medical test in our hand or just directly upload the result to our HAP ID?


----------



## vikaschandra

Sithi said:


> yes PCC for India under Character Assessment -- Overseas Police Clearance and co asked for UAE PCC


Did you upload the UAE PCC too?


----------



## Sithi

vikaschandra said:


> Did you upload the UAE PCC too?


 yes now uploaded UAE pcc also


----------



## vikaschandra

Sithi said:


> yes now uploaded UAE pcc also


Sithi little confusion here since you have already uploaded PCC what is missing??

Does the checklist specifically say form 1221 cause form 1221 is Additional Personal Particulars information whereas Form 80 is Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment.


----------



## vikaschandra

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> Guys do they give the result of the medical test in our hand or just directly upload the result to our HAP ID?


The panel physician will directly provide to DIBP. You will not get the results. But only can see the status as "No Action Required" if all is good


----------



## Sithi

vikaschandra said:


> Sithi little confusion here since you have already uploaded PCC what is missing??
> 
> Does the checklist specifically say form 1221 cause form 1221 is Additional Personal Particulars information whereas Form 80 is Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment.


we uploaded initially India PCC and co checklist document asked for UAE PCC.

When i opened immiaccount to upload UAE pcc, i found link for character assessment , on opening link it says upload new form 1221. 

Exact message in link:
"Based on the information provided in this application, the department requires this applicant to provide further information by completing a Form 1221.
Start a new
Form 1221"


----------



## aksha

After lodging the visa generally in how many days will the CO be assigned. or the CO will contact. 
Also is there any stages for the application.


----------



## sheiky

ozoz2016 said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> With my previous employer, I went to US on a B1 visa (business) for an onsite project for around 6 months. While filling Form 80, I did not mention about it since it did not fall under the last 10 years of duration.
> Please suggest if I should mention about it now and how?
> 
> A friend of mine told me that since I did not mention about it, the case might have been referred for external security checks and therefore the delays.


Form 80, International Travel / movements need to provided for the past 10 years. Since your US trip didn't fall within this 10 years you did not provide your past records. Nothing to worry.

As per your signature, it's now more than 6 months you lodged the visa and uploaded the docs. Its better to shoot a mail to DIBP and also follow up with them over phone, asking about your case status. Best Wishes.


----------



## mit.tolia

*Responding to CO*

Hi Guys,

Had a question. I was going through the pdf file which I received from my CO when she was allocated to my case. There she has mentioned that I have got 28 days within which I need to respond to their check list.

In this letter it is also mentioned that I need to provide my response in writing to them. So does this mean that when I have uploaded all the documents on my Immi account and clicked on the notify department button, I will also need to write an email to my CO?

If so, do I need to mention what all documents I have uploaded in my application?

Could someone please guide/help me if I am missing anything that I need to do from my side?

Regards,

Mit Tolia


----------



## sheiky

aksha said:


> After lodging the visa generally in how many days will the CO be assigned. or the CO will contact.
> Also is there any stages for the application.


We have seen cases where CO assigned within 2 days of visa lodgement. We have also seen cases where after 2 months of lodging the visa the status remains in Received status / no CO assigned. Can't predict, though it might depend on some criteria in their system.

AFAIK, Application Stages are given below:

*Incomplete -> Ready to Submit -> Submitted -> Application Received -> Information Requested -> Assessment in Progress -> Finalised*


----------



## ozoz2016

sheiky said:


> Form 80, International Travel / movements need to provided for the past 10 years. Since your US trip didn't fall within this 10 years you did not provide your past records. Nothing to worry.
> 
> As per your signature, it's now more than 6 months you lodged the visa and uploaded the docs. Its better to shoot a mail to DIBP and also follow up with them over phone, asking about your case status. Best Wishes.


Thanks Sheiky!
I was just wondering if that could be the reason for such a long delay.
I have written email and made calls requesting status updates but have received generic replies only.


----------



## jairichi

If you have uploaded all documents requested by CO then click on 'information provided' button. If you cannot submit the requested documents within 28 days then send an email to GSM ID informing the reason behind delay in submitting requested documents and if possible provide evidence that you are in the process of getting them.



mit.tolia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Had a question. I was going through the pdf file which I received from my CO when she was allocated to my case. There she has mentioned that I have got 28 days within which I need to respond to their check list.
> 
> In this letter it is also mentioned that I need to provide my response in writing to them. So does this mean that when I have uploaded all the documents on my Immi account and clicked on the notify department button, I will also need to write an email to my CO?
> 
> If so, do I need to mention what all documents I have uploaded in my application?
> 
> Could someone please guide/help me if I am missing anything that I need to do from my side?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mit Tolia


----------



## vikaschandra

aksha said:


> After lodging the visa generally in how many days will the CO be assigned. or the CO will contact.
> Also is there any stages for the application.


2-6 weeks for co to be assigned. 

Check the attachment


----------



## vikaschandra

Sithi said:


> we uploaded initially India PCC and co checklist document asked for UAE PCC.
> 
> When i opened immiaccount to upload UAE pcc, i found link for character assessment , on opening link it says upload new form 1221.
> 
> Exact message in link:
> "Based on the information provided in this application, the department requires this applicant to provide further information by completing a Form 1221.
> Start a new
> Form 1221"


Well in this case you can fill up the form 1221 and upload them under add more documents you will find the category there. Under character assessment only form 80 is to be uploaded


----------



## outworldy cartoon1

vikaschandra said:


> The panel physician will directly provide to DIBP. You will not get the results. But only can see the status as "No Action Required" if all is good


So we get no idea if the physician thinks some alpha beta gamma is out of or below limits in the blood or whatever ?
Does the physician say that he has found something a bit off?


----------



## abc8959

ozoz2016 said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> With my previous employer, I went to US on a B1 visa (business) for an onsite project for around 6 months. While filling Form 80, I did not mention about it since it did not fall under the last 10 years of duration.
> Please suggest if I should mention about it now and how?
> 
> A friend of mine told me that since I did not mention about it, the case might have been referred for external security checks and therefore the delays.


What's your ANZSCO code? Wondering may be the delay is due to that..?


----------



## Abubakr

ninaussie said:


> What's your ANZSCO code? Wondering may be the delay is due to that..?


Does the occupation affect the duration????


----------



## vikaschandra

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> So we get no idea if the physician thinks some alpha beta gamma is out of or below limits in the blood or whatever ?
> Does the physician say that he has found something a bit off?


Yes if the physician find something unsual they do request for additional tests.


----------



## vikaschandra

Abubakr said:


> Does the occupation affect the duration????


No occupation code does not affect the processing timelines


----------



## Manan008

Hey guys i will be invited on 31 august round. How can i arrange my medical before the invitation ? Is it okay to do so ?


----------



## sheiky

Manan008 said:


> Hey guys i will be invited on 31 august round. How can i arrange my medical before the invitation ? Is it okay to do so ?


Please go through the below links which has detailed information on arranging Medicals.

My health declarations

Arranging a health examination


----------



## rabbit27

gurbhej.garrysran said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have received my invitation on 17th and I am taking a MARA registered agent's help in launching the case. But so far I have very disappointing experience with this guy. Please suggest how complicated it could be to handle a case after invitation by myself. I have access to EOI and everything. My brief case history is as following:
> 
> Vetssess approved
> PTE above 79 in each
> Age 27
> Experience Less than three years(after deducting that 1 year in assessment, so no points here)
> Graduate
> Scored 65 in points test.
> 
> As you can see my case is not so complicated, please do suggest accordingly. I am from India and this guy is charging me INR 90,000 to handle my case and he came into picture just at the point of EOI. I did vetassess approval by myself.
> 
> Regards
> Garry


Hello Garry! 

Great question. We all face these doubts before lodging our visas. Some common thoughts filled with dilemma are: "Should we hire the services of an Agent or do it ourselves?" "The agent is the expert, he/she will know it all and make my life easy." "If I get an agent I am guaranteed to receive a quick grant." 

As tempting and logical it may sound to hire an agent, I have to burst the bubble and let you know that an exceptional and simple agent service is nothing but a myth. I strongly believe that you are fully capable of filing your own visa, and this goes to anyone reading this. 

Some of the reasons I believe everyone should lodge their own visa application: 

1) You know exactly how important this application is for you and you will make this your top most priority. An agent on the other hand may have several applications to take care of and yours will be just another application for him/her.

2) You will be the first Point of Contact if you file your application on your own. This means that you will check your email at a greater frequency and ensure you reply asap to every case officer (CO) contact. While an agent might be busy with another application and might not even see the CO contact until a day has passed. You will see it the hour it is sent, even if you are sleeping (since I am sure we all check and refresh our mailboxes every time we change our sleeping positions in the middle of the night ).

3) The DIBP website is extremely informative and has every step explained in very simple english and should be your best friend during the entire process. (You may clarify your doubts further through this forum)

4) Doing it yourself will be cheaper (Duh!)

5) If you lodge your own application you will not have to chase a second person (agent) and lose your patience in the process. 

6) You will become a subject matter expert yourself and can help anyone (in the future), if that is your thing. 

7) You will have things under control, even though the decision won't be in your control, you will know that you have done everything from your end. Trust me you will always doubt this if you involve an agent, after all, we trust ourselves the MOST right?

There were many more reasons but I am finding it hard to shuffle through my memory at this point. I hope these 7 points are enough to clear your dilemma. From your PTE score I am guessing that you are fully capable of understanding the process and communicating with the Immigration office/CO where needed. Trust yourself and don't think twice. In most cases the Agents mess up the case. 

Although I would say this, If you have a very twisted case, by twisted I mean, it is so complicated that no one from this group can even understand it. Something so exceptional that you require a lawyer as well, only then go for an agent's service. If I am not wrong most MARA agents are lawyers as well, at least here in Australia they are. It is an initial requirement here to have a current legal practicing certificate. The thing with India is that it is easy to get a 'farzi' certificate or do some 'jugaad' and register yourself as a MARA agent. I could be wrong, please don't take this as an offence. But what I am trying to say is that I have never come across any agent in India who was as disciplined, reliable and sincere as I would have liked him/her to be. So think this through and make your decision. 

I wish you all the best and can only say: Trust yourself! 

Cheer!


----------



## rabbit27

Cheers!


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Hi
GSM adelaide email address is [email protected] ?????
right?


----------



## jairichi

Lol do not think too much. I believe blood test is for HIV and Hepatitis B. If results are not straightforward physician panel would recommend additional test. For example if X-ray shows dark pockets or spots in lungs they might suggest a culture or PCR test for tuberculosis. 



outworldy cartoon1 said:


> So we get no idea if the physician thinks some alpha beta gamma is out of or below limits in the blood or whatever ?
> Does the physician say that he has found something a bit off?


----------



## nicemathan

*Buddies, no offence please.*

Please concentrate and use your time on improving your skillset than calculating on possible grant day.

I know and understand, this is waiting period is unsettling for some. But please concentrate on up skilling yourself.

If you are in technical domain, the expectation here is, you should know all or most of the horizontal technologies. 

Certifications helps to some extend but nothing beats actual knowledge and experience.

Just my 1 cent. 

All the very best for your future steps. 





abhishek.gupta said:


> *From MyImmitracker
> 1 Jan 2015 - 20 Aug 2016
> All Skill Codes and ONLY ACTIVE CASES
> *
> 
> Month wise Grant percentage out of lodged. Many case are pending from jan, feb, march.
> 
> 
> Month Lodged	Granted Grant_%
> Jan-15	91	91	100%
> Feb-15	55	55	100%
> Mar-15	83	83	100%
> Apr-15	72	72	100%
> May-15	54	53	98%
> Jun-15	18	18	100%
> Jul-15	45	44	98%
> Aug-15	88	87	99%
> Sep-15	75	74	99%
> Oct-15	82	75	91%
> Nov-15	77	71	92%
> Dec-15	86	79	92%
> Jan-16	131	124	95%
> Feb-16	140	117	84%
> Mar-16	112	85	76%
> Apr-16	72	51	71%
> May-16	82	39	48%
> Jun-16	34	18	53%
> Jul-16	54	18	33%
> Aug-16	86	14	16%


----------



## andreyx108b

nicemathan said:


> *Buddies, no offence please.*
> 
> 
> 
> Please concentrate and use your time on improving your skillset than calculating on possible grant day.
> 
> 
> 
> I know and understand, this is waiting period is unsettling for some. But please concentrate on up skilling yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are in technical domain, the expectation here is, you should know all or most of the horizontal technologies.
> 
> 
> 
> Certifications helps to some extend but nothing beats actual knowledge and experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Just my 1 cent.
> 
> 
> 
> All the very best for your future steps.




Job is the 2nd step, first is getting a visa. 


It takes 2 mins to predict the grant on the tracker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicemathan

All I am talking about is time management. 

One's own time and own priorities. Mine was just a recommendation. If you a person likes it take it if not ignore it. As simple as that.

Nothing to do with tracker mate. You have done good work in streamlining it.




andreyx108b said:


> Job is the 2nd step, first is getting a visa.
> 
> 
> It takes 2 mins to predict the grant on the tracker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg1946

nicemathan said:


> *Buddies, no offence please.*
> 
> Please concentrate and use your time on improving your skillset than calculating on possible grant day.
> 
> I know and understand, this is waiting period is unsettling for some. But please concentrate on up skilling yourself.
> 
> If you are in technical domain, the expectation here is, you should know all or most of the horizontal technologies.
> 
> Certifications helps to some extend but nothing beats actual knowledge and experience.
> 
> Just my 1 cent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the very best for your future steps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abhishek.gupta said:
> 
> 
> 
> *From MyImmitracker
> 1 Jan 2015 - 20 Aug 2016
> All Skill Codes and ONLY ACTIVE CASES
> *
> 
> Month wise Grant percentage out of lodged. Many case are pending from jan, feb, march.
> 
> 
> Month Lodged	Granted Grant_%
> Jan-15	91	91	100%
> Feb-15	55	55	100%
> Mar-15	83	83	100%
> Apr-15	72	72	100%
> May-15	54	53	98%
> Jun-15	18	18	100%
> Jul-15	45	44	98%
> Aug-15	88	87	99%
> Sep-15	75	74	99%
> Oct-15	82	75	91%
> Nov-15	77	71	92%
> Dec-15	86	79	92%
> Jan-16	131	124	95%
> Feb-16	140	117	84%
> Mar-16	112	85	76%
> Apr-16	72	51	71%
> May-16	82	39	48%
> Jun-16	34	18	53%
> Jul-16	54	18	33%
> Aug-16	86	14	16%
Click to expand...

These stats tell me that I am the only one pending for August 2015 - is this really true


----------



## expattr

Hi ,
I arranged NAATI acctedited translator for 
birth certificate 
conscription certificate 
work experience 
bank statement 
social insurance certificate. 

All of these documents are signed by the respective authority, 
Do I need to certify them in notary. 
Or will NAATI accredited translation be sufficient.


----------



## web83

need help!
i applied through agent in may.just created an immi account for myselr through TRN.and imported the file.can it cause any problem?


Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abubakr

web83 said:


> need help!
> i applied through agent in may.just created an immi account for myselr through TRN.and imported the file.can it cause any problem?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


I even uploaded some documents myself as the agent told me he uploaded them but I found out he didn't, so i did it myself !


----------



## abhishek.gupta

nicemathan said:


> *Buddies, no offence please.*
> 
> Please concentrate and use your time on improving your skillset than calculating on possible grant day.
> 
> I know and understand, this is waiting period is unsettling for some. But please concentrate on up skilling yourself.
> 
> If you are in technical domain, the expectation here is, you should know all or most of the horizontal technologies.
> 
> Certifications helps to some extend but nothing beats actual knowledge and experience.
> 
> Just my 1 cent.
> 
> 
> 
> All the very best for your future steps.


Same expectation is true in India buddy, knowing most horizontal tech.

We have been waiting for more then 5 months with hopes fading each day.
May I ask how long you had to wait after visa application


----------



## abhishek.gupta

Greg1946 said:


> These stats tell me that I am the only one pending for August 2015 - is this really true


these are only active cases from Immitracker.

Cant do anything about inactive cases or cases not on tracker. But you can get a % wise idea of how many are pending.


----------



## iaooi1

web83 said:


> need help!
> i applied through agent in may.just created an immi account for myselr through TRN.and imported the file.can it cause any problem?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Importing an application is fine. You have every right to track your own application. However, when it comes to uploading documents, I would highly suggest that you get your agent's approval before doing so as this may void the agreement/contract.

PS: All documents should be uploaded upfront though.


----------



## andreyx108b

abhishek.gupta said:


> these are only active cases from Immitracker.
> 
> 
> 
> Cant do anything about inactive cases or cases not on tracker. But you can get a % wise idea of how many are pending.




Very very few are pending from summer 2015... 

These inactive will get reminded again automatically soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abubakr

iaooi1 said:


> Importing an application is fine. You have every right to track your own application. However, when it comes to uploading documents, I would highly suggest that you get your agent's approval before doing so as this may void the agreement/contract.
> 
> PS: All documents should be uploaded upfront though.


And what will happen if it became void??, actually i stopped caring, as long as it won't affect my application


----------



## web83

iaooi1 said:


> Importing an application is fine. You have every right to track your own application. However, when it comes to uploading documents, I would highly suggest that you get your agent's approval before doing so as this may void the agreement/contract.
> 
> PS: All documents should be uploaded upfront though.


thank you.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## iaooi1

Abubakr said:


> And what will happen if it became void??, actually i stopped caring, as long as it won't affect my application


I believe you have signed an agreement with your agent prior to this. You should refer to that agreement.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

andreyx108b said:


> Very very few are pending from summer 2015...
> 
> These inactive will get reminded again automatically soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It Gives us some hope that our cases should be finalized soon..


----------



## apachesom

ninaussie said:


> What's your ANZSCO code? Wondering may be the delay is due to that..?


It doesn't matter if the travel is within or outside 10 years, you gotta mention in Form 80..


----------



## Sush1

What are inactive cases?



abhishek.gupta said:


> these are only active cases from Immitracker.
> 
> Cant do anything about inactive cases or cases not on tracker. But you can get a % wise idea of how many are pending.


----------



## ozoz2016

ninaussie said:


> What's your ANZSCO code? Wondering may be the delay is due to that..?


It's 261313


----------



## ozoz2016

apachesom said:


> It doesn't matter if the travel is within or outside 10 years, you gotta mention in Form 80..


Is there a way, it can be updated?


----------



## samsonk76

Abhishek,

Again, well done on the data provided - it looks pretty accurate to me. For people like me who applied in Feb '16 and waiting it gives some hope for the grant.

All other preparations like up-skilling onself, getting certifications or on the personal front should be done in parallel no matter what the status is.

:fingerscrossed:



abhishek.gupta said:


> Same expectation is true in India buddy, knowing most horizontal tech.
> 
> We have been waiting for more then 5 months with hopes fading each day.
> May I ask how long you had to wait after visa application


----------



## dreamsanj

web83 said:


> need help!
> i applied through agent in may.just created an immi account for myselr through TRN.and imported the file.can it cause any problem?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Web83, 

even my mara agent was not even telling my status. I did the same. I dought they come to know untill you upload anything. just checking status you should be fine.


----------



## abhishek.gupta

samsonk76 said:


> Abhishek,
> 
> Again, well done on the data provided - it looks pretty accurate to me. For people like me who applied in Feb '16 and waiting it gives some hope for the grant.
> 
> All other preparations like up-skilling onself, getting certifications or on the personal front should be done in parallel no matter what the status is.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


thanks Sam...Hope all of us get the visa soon...

I agree, parallel upskilling is very important


----------



## abhishek.gupta

Sush1 said:


> What are inactive cases?


case which are not updated on Myimmitracker for more then 60 days.

Below is the link.

www.myimmitracker.com


----------



## Sush1

OK, that means its inactive from my immitracker's end. I thought its inactive from DIBP's end. I am glad that my assumption is wrong.



abhishek.gupta said:


> case which are not updated on Myimmitracker for more then 60 days.
> 
> Below is the link.
> 
> www.myimmitracker.com


----------



## elecengr

guys

greetings of the day. i am preparing my cdr (electrical) and need ur guidance please.

1) currently i am working in a company related to my field (core) from last 2 years. i intend to plan all my 3 CE from this company. will it be ok or create some problem? i will publish 3 instances of a single day duration each where i performed maintenance activities. will single day shutdown be enough for CDR or does the activity need to span over longer duration of time?

the reason is because my earlier experience of 10 years is from electrical dept of an electronics industry where i dont have much to claim.

2) can 6 months industrial training during btech be used to create 1 CE. i didnt do much on my own during that, just 6 months thermal plant training.

pl guide thro ur experience, seniors.

regards


----------



## abhishek.gupta

Sush1 said:


> OK, that means its inactive from my immitracker's end. I thought its inactive from DIBP's end. I am glad that my assumption is wrong.


 This the data from myimmitracker.

Wish there was a way to the DIBP data. I would have made a regression/decision tree model to predict the grant date.


----------



## apachesom

ozoz2016 said:


> Is there a way, it can be updated?


You can let your CO know about it..


----------



## apachesom

rabbit27 said:


> Hello Garry!
> 
> Great question. We all face these doubts before lodging our visas. Some common thoughts filled with dilemma are: "Should we hire the services of an Agent or do it ourselves?" "The agent is the expert, he/she will know it all and make my life easy." "If I get an agent I am guaranteed to receive a quick grant."
> 
> As tempting and logical it may sound to hire an agent, I have to burst the bubble and let you know that an exceptional and simple agent service is nothing but a myth. I strongly believe that you are fully capable of filing your own visa, and this goes to anyone reading this.
> 
> Some of the reasons I believe everyone should lodge their own visa application:
> 
> 1) You know exactly how important this application is for you and you will make this your top most priority. An agent on the other hand may have several applications to take care of and yours will be just another application for him/her.
> 
> 2) You will be the first Point of Contact if you file your application on your own. This means that you will check your email at a greater frequency and ensure you reply asap to every case officer (CO) contact. While an agent might be busy with another application and might not even see the CO contact until a day has passed. You will see it the hour it is sent, even if you are sleeping (since I am sure we all check and refresh our mailboxes every time we change our sleeping positions in the middle of the night ).
> 
> 3) The DIBP website is extremely informative and has every step explained in very simple english and should be your best friend during the entire process. (You may clarify your doubts further through this forum)
> 
> 4) Doing it yourself will be cheaper (Duh!)
> 
> 5) If you lodge your own application you will not have to chase a second person (agent) and lose your patience in the process.
> 
> 6) You will become a subject matter expert yourself and can help anyone (in the future), if that is your thing.
> 
> 7) You will have things under control, even though the decision won't be in your control, you will know that you have done everything from your end. Trust me you will always doubt this if you involve an agent, after all, we trust ourselves the MOST right?
> 
> There were many more reasons but I am finding it hard to shuffle through my memory at this point. I hope these 7 points are enough to clear your dilemma. From your PTE score I am guessing that you are fully capable of understanding the process and communicating with the Immigration office/CO where needed. Trust yourself and don't think twice. In most cases the Agents mess up the case.
> 
> Although I would say this, If you have a very twisted case, by twisted I mean, it is so complicated that no one from this group can even understand it. Something so exceptional that you require a lawyer as well, only then go for an agent's service. If I am not wrong most MARA agents are lawyers as well, at least here in Australia they are. It is an initial requirement here to have a current legal practicing certificate. The thing with India is that it is easy to get a 'farzi' certificate or do some 'jugaad' and register yourself as a MARA agent. I could be wrong, please don't take this as an offence. But what I am trying to say is that I have never come across any agent in India who was as disciplined, reliable and sincere as I would have liked him/her to be. So think this through and make your decision.
> 
> I wish you all the best and can only say: Trust yourself!
> 
> Cheer!


I completely agree with the statement about Indian agents, they lack knowledge & skills, all they want is the money. Hence, I delayed my entire process by a year (since I didn't want to do this myself) and found someone from Australia who I did feel like trusting (gut instinct). The proof of the pudding lies in the eating. Entire process took 5 months and got my direct grant in 25 days from lodging the visa application.


----------



## apachesom

A small piece of advice basis my personal experience of getting the direct grant in 25 days..please notarize every damn document (color or b&w).


----------



## Roy1108

I have got all the education qualifications and ID documents notarised. Didn't see a point notarising employer letters as they are anyway employer attested letters on letter heads.


----------



## Dhillon_G

*VISA granted*

hi Friends,

I have been granted Visa on 19th Aug 2016.

Timeline
Visa Loged: 14 April 2016
First Contact 20 April 206 (asked for form 80 and few other documents) 
Documents uploaded in Full: 14th June 2016
No contact thereafter, and NO employment verification, No Call from AHC, granted Visa Directly.

Visa type 189, 261313.

Wish you luck.


----------



## jahanzeb84

Dhillon_G said:


> hi Friends,
> 
> I have been granted Visa on 19th Aug 2016.
> 
> Timeline
> Visa Loged: 14 April 2016
> First Contact 20 April 206 (asked for form 80 and few other documents)
> Documents uploaded in Full: 14th June 2016
> No contact thereafter, and NO employment verification, No Call from AHC, granted Visa Directly.
> 
> Visa type 189, 261313.
> 
> Wish you luck.


Congratulations  Did you claim points for work experience? If so, how many points did you claimed for work experience only?


----------



## abhishek.gupta

Dhillon_G said:


> hi Friends,
> 
> I have been granted Visa on 19th Aug 2016.
> 
> Timeline
> Visa Loged: 14 April 2016
> First Contact 20 April 206 (asked for form 80 and few other documents)
> Documents uploaded in Full: 14th June 2016
> No contact thereafter, and NO employment verification, No Call from AHC, granted Visa Directly.
> 
> Visa type 189, 261313.
> 
> Wish you luck.


congrats !!


----------



## AJAUS

Dhillon_G said:


> hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I have been granted Visa on 19th Aug 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline
> 
> Visa Loged: 14 April 2016
> 
> First Contact 20 April 206 (asked for form 80 and few other documents)
> 
> Documents uploaded in Full: 14th June 2016
> 
> No contact thereafter, and NO employment verification, No Call from AHC, granted Visa Directly.
> 
> 
> 
> Visa type 189, 261313.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you luck.




Congratulations Dhillon_G. Just curious, you were asked additional documents on 20th April and generally you get 28 days to upload, how come you got more than the specified time? Please update as I am in similar situation. 



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Document Request: 18-08-16 Marriage Certificate 
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sush1

If you want more time to upload the documents, you can intimate the CO and CO normally doesn't deny the request.



AJAUS said:


> Congratulations Dhillon_G. Just curious, you were asked additional documents on 20th April and generally you get 28 days to upload, how come you got more than the specified time? Please update as I am in similar situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 263212 | ICT Support Engineer
> ACS: 31-03-16
> EOI: 09-05-16
> SA Application: 04-07-16
> SA Approval: 15-07-16
> Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
> Document Request: 18-08-16 Marriage Certificate
> Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12

*Reference Letter - Statutory Declaration*

Hey guys,
I have some questions about reference letter from previous and current employer. 

Getting it on company's letter head seems not possible in my case from both employers.
In this forum I was advised to get it as statutory declaration from a senior colleague.
Is there a form that we need to use to get this statutory declaration? Like the one in below link?
http://www.ag.gov.au/Publications/Documents/CommonwealthStatutorydeclarationform.doc
Please anyone could send me a sample format? I can PM my email address.

And in some post this forum who got direct grant said that even self declaration on SD will do.

Please I am confused, as always someone enlighten me.


----------



## Manan008

I have lived in both lahore and islamabad in last 10 years in Pakistan. Do i have to provide PCC for both cities or 1 would do ?


----------



## jahanzeb84

Manan008 said:


> I have lived in both lahore and islamabad in last 10 years in Pakistan. Do i have to provide PCC for both cities or 1 would do ?


Both cities


----------



## riteshgarg07

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> I have some questions about reference letter from previous and current employer.
> 
> Getting it on company's letter head seems not possible in my case from both employers.
> In this forum I was advised to get it as statutory declaration from a senior colleague.
> Is there a form that we need to use to get this statutory declaration? Like the one in below link?
> http://www.ag.gov.au/Publications/Documents/CommonwealthStatutorydeclarationform.doc
> Please anyone could send me a sample format? I can PM my email address.
> 
> And in some post this forum who got direct grant said that even self declaration on SD will do.
> 
> Please I am confused, as always someone enlighten me.


PM me, will send you sample without personal details.


----------



## ronkar12

riteshgarg07 said:


> PM me, will send you sample without personal details.


Thanks!
Sent you PM, unable to find it in sent items...
please confirm if you have received my message.


----------



## Nandeesha B Yagatappa

Jaysingapore said:


> Sorry Meissam. Error in my msg. Visa lodged on 18 Jul. Commencement email received on 1 Aug. Employment verification by email done last week. Status shows as "Received "
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi Jaysingapore 

Do you have any idea about from which email id the GSM did your Job verification. Could you please share that email id ?

************************************
Engineering technologist (233914)
ACS-01/11/2015
PTE cleared-13/03/2016
EOI Submitted- 01/06/2016
EOI Invite-06/07/2016
VISA Lodged-27/07/2016
CO Contact –11/08/2016 GSM(Adelaide) asked Marriage certificate
Document provided -11/08/2016
Employment verification : Pending
VISA Grant –Praying


----------



## Jaysingapore

Nandeesha B Yagatappa said:


> Hi Jaysingapore
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea about from which email id the GSM did your Job verification. Could you please share that email id ?
> 
> 
> 
> ************************************
> 
> Engineering technologist (233914)
> 
> ACS-01/11/2015
> 
> PTE cleared-13/03/2016
> 
> EOI Submitted- 01/06/2016
> 
> EOI Invite-06/07/2016
> 
> VISA Lodged-27/07/2016
> 
> CO Contact –11/08/2016 GSM(Adelaide) asked Marriage certificate
> 
> Document provided -11/08/2016
> 
> Employment verification : Pending
> 
> VISA Grant –Praying




Hello.. It was from "[email protected]" from an officer at High commission of Australia in the country you're residing. 

Best of luck !

Jay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nandeesha B Yagatappa

Jaysingapore said:


> Hello.. It was from "[email protected]" from an officer at High commission of Australia in the country you're residing.
> 
> Best of luck !
> 
> Jay
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your quick response


And what was the subject line of the email ?


----------



## mit.tolia

*Query on Uploading Salary Slips*

Hi Guys,

I had a question regarding the pay slips that needs to be uploaded. 

For my current employer, I have got my salary slips certified from a notary person (random payslips from July 2010 till date for each year)

I have also got payslips from my previous employer (June 2005 to Jun 2010) which are coloured copies. 

I wanted to know is it fine if I do not get them certified and upload the original payslips as it is or will it look inconsistent that one employers salary slips are certified copies and for other they are originals?

Thanks and Regards,

Mit Tolia


----------



## Jaysingapore

Nandeesha B Yagatappa said:


> Thank you for your quick response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what was the subject line of the email ?




I can't remember exactly. Its like " Employment verification of xxx"



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

mit.tolia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had a question regarding the pay slips that needs to be uploaded.
> 
> For my current employer, I have got my salary slips certified from a notary person (random payslips from July 2010 till date for each year)
> 
> I have also got payslips from my previous employer (June 2005 to Jun 2010) which are coloured copies.
> 
> I wanted to know is it fine if I do not get them certified and upload the original payslips as it is or will it look inconsistent that one employers salary slips are certified copies and for other they are originals?
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> 
> Mit Tolia


Though it is fine nothing wrong in uploading non certified coloured copies, many people do this but still get it certified. If Other copies are certified then do these also. Just to be on safe side.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Nandeesha B Yagatappa

Jaysingapore said:


> I can't remember exactly. Its like " Employment verification of xxx"
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you so much for quick response.


----------



## Jaysingapore

Nandeesha B Yagatappa said:


> Thank you so much for quick response.




Good luck with your application Nandeesha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deeps2016

Dhillon_G said:


> hi Friends,
> 
> I have been granted Visa on 19th Aug 2016.
> 
> Timeline
> Visa Loged: 14 April 2016
> First Contact 20 April 206 (asked for form 80 and few other documents)
> Documents uploaded in Full: 14th June 2016
> No contact thereafter, and NO employment verification, No Call from AHC, granted Visa Directly.
> 
> Visa type 189, 261313.
> 
> Wish you luck.



Congrats...


----------



## ronkar12

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> I have some questions about reference letter from previous and current employer.
> 
> Getting it on company's letter head seems not possible in my case from both employers.
> In this forum I was advised to get it as statutory declaration from a senior colleague.
> Is there a form that we need to use to get this statutory declaration? Like the one in below link?
> http://www.ag.gov.au/Publications/Documents/CommonwealthStatutorydeclarationform.doc
> Please anyone could send me a sample format? I can PM my email address.
> 
> And in some post this forum who got direct grant said that even self declaration on SD will do.
> 
> Please I am confused, as always someone enlighten me.


Anyone may advise!!!


----------



## elecengr

elecengr said:


> guys
> 
> greetings of the day. i am preparing my cdr (electrical) and need ur guidance please.
> 
> 1) currently i am working in a company related to my field (core) from last 2 years. i intend to plan all my 3 CE from this company. will it be ok or create some problem? i will publish 3 instances of a single day duration each where i performed maintenance activities. will single day shutdown be enough for CDR or does the activity need to span over longer duration of time?
> 
> the reason is because my earlier experience of 10 years is from electrical dept of an electronics industry where i dont have much to claim.
> 
> 2) can 6 months industrial training during btech be used to create 1 CE. i didnt do much on my own during that, just 6 months thermal plant training.
> 
> pl guide thro ur experience, seniors.
> 
> regards


anyone pl guide


----------



## mit.tolia

Moneyjheeta said:


> Though it is fine nothing wrong in uploading non certified coloured copies, many people do this but still get it certified. If Other copies are certified then do these also. Just to be on safe side.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Hi Moneyjheeta,

I just noticed in your signature that the CO had asked you to do Indian PCC again though you had done it a month earlier. 

I have also done my PCC and my wife's PCC a couple of weeks before I got invited. She got her PCC on 20 July and I got my PCC on 4th August. We got invitation on 3rd August.

Do you think they will ask me to re-do indian PCC?

A bit worried now if they would ask me to redo indian pcc.

Regards,

Mit Tolia


----------



## Moneyjheeta

mit.tolia said:


> Hi Moneyjheeta,
> 
> I just noticed in your signature that the CO had asked you to do Indian PCC again though you had done it a month earlier.
> 
> I have also done my PCC and my wife's PCC a couple of months before I got invited. Do you think they will ask me to re-do indian PCC?
> 
> A bit worried now if they would ask me to redo indian pcc.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mit Tolia


Actually i did my pcc from police station so CO said it is from incorrect authority. I did it again from passport office and sent. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## mit.tolia

Moneyjheeta said:


> Actually i did my pcc from police station so CO said it is from incorrect authority. I did it again from passport office and sent.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Aaaahhhh okkk..... i got it...

Yes I also initially went to the police station and they only guided me and redirected me to get it done via passport office as they said Australian immigration would accept a PCC done via that route..

Regards

Mit


----------



## ronkar12

elecengr said:


> anyone pl guide


1 day is too short for a CE. 
A project as a whole is most preferred while writing your CE.
I presume you intend to claim points for that 10 years too. So the assessor will be interested to see CEs from that period. 
Rather than the thermal plant training, you may present your final year project as one CE.
I think you can look back at those 10 years and you should find some phases that can be converted to CEs.

All the best!


----------



## sheiky

*Here You Go...!*



ronkar12 said:


> Anyone may advise!!!


Yes. You can get an SD from your Colleague, better if it is from your supervisor.
Buy 20 Rupees Stamp Paper and take the below content in USB and ask them to print it in the stamp paper.

===========================================================
*To Whomsoever it May Concern​*

I, {Name of your Colleague} worked as a colleague with {Your Name} at {Company Name}, do solemnly make the below declaration:

This is to certify that {Your Name} was a full time employee of {Company Name} at {Place}, from {From Date} till {To Date} as {Your Position}.

I can confirm that {Your Name} carried out the duties and roles specified in this document at {Company Name}, as I was his Colleague who interacted with and witnessed his work on a regular basis throughout the employment.

His Roles & Responsibilities were as follows:

Point1
Point2
........

Signature of Declarant ____________

Declared at ______________

Declared Date _____________


Signed Before Me


Solicitor authorised to take and receive a declaration
===========================================================

Get the signature from Notary Public Officer, His Seal, Date

I did it as above and got approved by ACS and claiming points for that employment.


----------



## elecengr

ronkar12 said:


> 1 day is too short for a CE.
> A project as a whole is most preferred while writing your CE.
> I presume you intend to claim points for that 10 years too. So the assessor will be interested to see CEs from that period.
> Rather than the thermal plant training, you may present your final year project as one CE.
> I think you can look back at those 10 years and you should find some phases that can be converted to CEs.
> 
> All the best!


thanks ronkar12


----------



## Moneyjheeta

mit.tolia said:


> Aaaahhhh okkk..... i got it...
> 
> Yes I also initially went to the police station and they only guided me and redirected me to get it done via passport office as they said Australian immigration would accept a PCC done via that route..
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mit


Whats your timeline 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12

sheiky said:


> Yes. You can get an SD from your Colleague, better if it is from your supervisor.
> Buy 20 Rupees Stamp Paper and take the below content in USB and ask them to print it in the stamp paper.
> 
> ===========================================================
> *To Whomsoever it May Concern​*
> 
> I, {Name of your Colleague} worked as a colleague with {Your Name} at {Company Name}, do solemnly make the below declaration:
> 
> This is to certify that {Your Name} was a full time employee of {Company Name} at {Place}, from {From Date} till {To Date} as {Your Position}.
> 
> I can confirm that {Your Name} carried out the duties and roles specified in this document at {Company Name}, as I was his Colleague who interacted with and witnessed his work on a regular basis throughout the employment.
> 
> His Roles & Responsibilities were as follows:
> 
> Point1
> Point2
> ........
> 
> Signature of Declarant ____________
> 
> Declared at ______________
> 
> Declared Date _____________
> 
> 
> Signed Before Me
> 
> 
> Solicitor authorised to take and receive a declaration
> ===========================================================
> 
> Get the signature from Notary Public Officer, His Seal, Date
> 
> I did it as above and got approved by ACS and claiming points for that employment.


Thanks...
Just to be sure...solicitor is the one 'signed before me'....right?


----------



## sheiky

ronkar12 said:


> Thanks...
> Just to be sure...solicitor is the one 'signed before me'....right?


That is Correct.


----------



## mit.tolia

Moneyjheeta said:


> Whats your timeline
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


My timeline is as follows:-

1) Appeared for IELTS in August 2015
2) Applied for ACS in November 2015
3) Got ACS results in January 2016
4) Lodged EOI on 22nd January 2016 with 60 point
5) EOI updated with 65 points on 23rd April 2016
6) Me and wife got UK PCC done on 29 April 2016
7) Wife got Indian PCC done on 20 July 2016
8) Got invitation on 3rd August 2016
9) Got my Indian PCC on 4th August 2016
10) Submitted application and paid fees on 7th August 2016
11) CO got allocated on 16 August 2016
12) In the process of uploading all document
13) Going for medicals on 29th August 2016

Hope these were the details you were asking for?

Regards,

Mit Tolia


----------



## aksha

I am not sure if this has been asked earlier. I have a doubt. Wanted to know 
After the visa is granted can the dependent travel without the primary applicant to Australia?
Is it necessary for the primary applicant and the dependent to travel together before the IED?


----------



## engr.asadbutt

aksha said:


> I am not sure if this has been asked earlier. I have a doubt. Wanted to know
> After the visa is granted can the dependent travel without the primary applicant to Australia?
> Is it necessary for the primary applicant and the dependent to travel together before the IED?


No its is not mandatory.

Secondary dependent can travel without primary dependent.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kawal_547

aksha said:


> I am not sure if this has been asked earlier. I have a doubt. Wanted to know
> After the visa is granted can the dependent travel without the primary applicant to Australia?
> Is it necessary for the primary applicant and the dependent to travel together before the IED?


At times there is a condition on the grant letter that secondary applicants have to travel along with primary for the first entry 

And many a times there is no such condition.


----------



## aksha

kawal_547 said:


> At times there is a condition on the grant letter that secondary applicants have to travel along with primary for the first entry
> 
> And many a times there is no such condition.


Oh Ok. Is this condition base don your visa category? Or just some random applications get it.


----------



## kawal_547

aksha said:


> Oh Ok. Is this condition base don your visa category? Or just some random applications get it.


I'm yet to get a grant. I'm happy with this condition too, provided they just issue me our grant.

I have seen few applicants cases with above condition and mostly with none.


----------



## tin1791

we uploaded all our docs last night
only 2 PCC awaited... status at the moment = Received.

------------------------------------
Timeline:
Visa: 189 Occupation: Elec Engr (233311 )
01/04/2016: IELTS (Outcome: Superior, 9-9-8-8.5)
22/06/2016: EA MSA +ve CDR route (No workex)
18/07/2016: EOI (65 Points, 30- Age, 15- Undergrad, 20 - IELTS Superior 8 Band score)
20/07/2016: Invitation to apply
08/08/2016: Medicals completed
15/08/2016: Visa application Lodged (Including PCC India UK Bahrain & SA, form 80, form 1221
21/08/2016: All documents Uploaded - 2 PCC left, proof of application uploaded
XX/08/2016: Grant :juggle:


----------



## mit.tolia

*Signatures on Form 80*

Hi Guys,

To fill form 80 and 1221, I have used pdf writer and filled the details. On the 17th page which requires a signature, I have taken a print of that page only with date written using pdf writer, signed it with a black pen and scanned only the 17th page. 

Then using Adobe acrobate pdf editor i will re-attach the 17th signed and scanned page to the entire form.

Will this work or I need to scan all 18 pages? One can make out that the 17th page is a scanned one but the others are not.

Thanks and Regards,

Mit Tolia


----------



## tin1791

I also filled using Acrobat Professional PDF.

I also inserted the signed page only, but had printed the complete form into a PDF again so no details are editable.

I think you should also make it non-editable.

All the best



mit.tolia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> To fill form 80 and 1221, I have used pdf writer and filled the details. On the 17th page which requires a signature, I have taken a print of that page only with date written using pdf writer, signed it with a black pen and scanned only the 17th page.
> 
> Then using Adobe acrobate pdf editor i will re-attach the 17th signed and scanned page to the entire form.
> 
> Will this work or I need to scan all 18 pages? One can make out that the 17th page is a scanned one but the others are not.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> 
> Mit Tolia


----------



## mit.tolia

tin1791 said:


> I also filled using Acrobat Professional PDF.
> 
> I also inserted the signed page only, but had printed the complete form into a PDF again so no details are editable.
> 
> I think you should also make it non-editable.
> 
> All the best


When I tried editing the form pdf like if I click split option or edit pdf option, it is asking me for a password and I get a message that the document is protected and cannot be edited.

Did u by any chance get the same issue or error?


----------



## arpit2016

*Certified PCC doc*

I uploaded the certified copy of India PCC while attaching document. However I just got to know that PCC need not be certified. Can anyone advice that should I upload the Original PCC document as well? I know that the previously uploaded doc cannot be deleted.


----------



## Neyogasgas

mit.tolia said:


> When I tried editing the form pdf like if I click split option or edit pdf option, it is asking me for a password and I get a message that the document is protected and cannot be edited.
> 
> Did u by any chance get the same issue or error?


I downloaded Foxit Reader and when i had installed, i used the app to fill every information in and save out in print like format. I only had to print the signature pages for both forms as separate attachments. Foxit Reader is awesome!!!


----------



## tin1791

yes i had same issue.
You cant edit their form (its protected).

Print the whole form as PDF.
Then you can change and replace the Sign page

hope this makes sense

all the best !



mit.tolia said:


> When I tried editing the form pdf like if I click split option or edit pdf option, it is asking me for a password and I get a message that the document is protected and cannot be edited.
> 
> Did u by any chance get the same issue or error?


----------



## tin1791

we uploaded the colour scan of PCC (not certified),
if your CO is not allocated, I dont see a risk in uploading a clean copy as well..

AFAIK, you dont need a certified copy of PCC.

cheers




arpit2016 said:


> I uploaded the certified copy of India PCC while attaching document. However I just got to know that PCC need not be certified. Can anyone advice that should I upload the Original PCC document as well? I know that the previously uploaded doc cannot be deleted.


----------



## mit.tolia

tin1791 said:


> yes i had same issue.
> You cant edit their form (its protected).
> 
> Print the whole form as PDF.
> Then you can change and replace the Sign page
> 
> hope this makes sense
> 
> all the best !


Yes Tin171.. I did the following steps

1) I opened the form using chrome
2) Clicked on the print option
3) selected the save as pdf option and provided pages 1-16,18. So it created a pdf file with pages 1-16 followed by the 18th page
4) using pdf editor, I merged the 17th page
5) Re-arranged the pages using editor to correct the sequence.

Would this be acceptable or CO might think that the pdf file has been tampered etc?

Regards,

Mit


----------



## tin1791

Well, i think this should not be an issue, seniors in the forum can help ?

I did the same, but I am also in the same boat as you, so my word is bullet proof.





mit.tolia said:


> Yes Tin171.. I did the following steps
> 
> 1) I opened the form using chrome
> 2) Clicked on the print option
> 3) selected the save as pdf option and provided pages 1-16,18. So it created a pdf file with pages 1-16 followed by the 18th page
> 4) using pdf editor, I merged the 17th page
> 5) Re-arranged the pages using editor to correct the sequence.
> 
> Would this be acceptable or CO might think that the pdf file has been tampered etc?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mit


----------



## mission_is_on

Is any one re-uploaded the form80 (with some changes) again before the allocation of CO ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arpit2016

tin1791 said:


> we uploaded the colour scan of PCC (not certified),
> if your CO is not allocated, I dont see a risk in uploading a clean copy as well..
> 
> AFAIK, you dont need a certified copy of PCC.
> 
> cheers


Yes co has not been allocated yet. I uploaded docs on 4 aug. i wonder each day sitting and thinking what lacks in my application  and just found this. A lot of folks have got co allocated who applied later.
So until co gets allocated no one would have been looking at the application, right? It would be safe to upload than. I thought some pre-checks would be in progress.


----------



## mit.tolia

mit.tolia said:


> Yes Tin171.. I did the following steps
> 
> 1) I opened the form using chrome
> 2) Clicked on the print option
> 3) selected the save as pdf option and provided pages 1-16,18. So it created a pdf file with pages 1-16 followed by the 18th page
> 4) using pdf editor, I merged the 17th page
> 5) Re-arranged the pages using editor to correct the sequence.
> 
> Would this be acceptable or CO might think that the pdf file has been tampered etc?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mit





tin1791 said:


> Well, i think this should not be an issue, seniors in the forum can help ?
> 
> I did the same, but I am also in the same boat as you, so my word is bullet proof.



Hi Seniors,

Can anyone please help if what I have done is ok or not?

Regards,

Mit


----------



## sheiky

mit.tolia said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Can anyone please help if what I have done is ok or not?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mit


What you both did should be perfectly alright. I will tell you what I did.

1. Used PDF Password Remover from Password Unlocker Studio and made the secured document to unsecured one.
2. Signed on a paper and scanned the signature as an image.
3. Pasted the scanned signature image inside the signature box and saved Form 80.

Few people have done like this as I read it somewhere. We did not tampered any information in the document. All applicants are going to print the document, sign the last page and scan all the pages again and make it as a single PDF. End of the day the file which we upload inside our application is going to be an unsecured PDF file. So no issues.


----------



## Neyogasgas

sheiky said:


> What you both did should be perfectly alright. I will tell you what I did.
> 
> 1. Used PDF Password Remover from Password Unlocker Studio and made the secured document to unsecured one.
> 2. Signed on a paper and scanned the signature as an image.
> 3. Pasted the scanned signature image inside the signature box and saved Form 80.
> 
> Few people have done like this as I read it somewhere. We did not tampered any information in the document. All applicants are going to print the document, sign the last page and scan all the pages again and make it as a single PDF. End of the day the file which we upload inside our application is going to be an unsecured PDF file. So no issues.


You're all fine and good to go! I used Foxit Reader to edit the app and save as pdf again. It automatically creates a de encrypted copy of the form 80 and form 1221. I filled in the necessary areas, printed the signature page, signed it and attached it alongside the completed forms. So many ways to kill a bird i guess. We are all on the right path!!! Cheers guys!


----------



## nicemathan

55 days if I am not wrong. All docos uploaded before CO asked for any further information.



abhishek.gupta said:


> Same expectation is true in India buddy, knowing most horizontal tech.
> 
> We have been waiting for more then 5 months with hopes fading each day.
> May I ask how long you had to wait after visa application


----------



## Faith_trusttheLord

Hi guys, I am new to this forum. I am a nurse and I submitted my application for Pr 189 on 12 July, I received an email from my Co for additional documents on 1 Aug and was able to submit all of them on 12 Aug. My questions are:

1. Is it okay if the payslips that I have submitted does not include my first few months? Because I don't know where I placed them, but i included my last payslip. 

2. What is the maximum waiting period for a grant? When should I call the Dibp to know my status? I know I should be patient and have faith in the Lord our God.


----------



## jayachandran_b

Hi Friends,

I was invited to apply for 189 visa in Aug 17th invitation round (261112 ICT System Analyst). I have few queries before I apply for the visa. Hope the seniors in this forum could guide me.

1) I can't find the soft copy/hard copy one of my offer letters. I have the statutory declaration and service letter which was provided to ACS. I have my tax paid statements and Income Tax returns for the period as well. I can't get the payslip as the company doesn't keep payslips for more than 4 years. I have printed out and scanned the email where the company offered the job to me. Is this going to be a problem?

2) In the statutory declarations, my managers didn't provide their contact numbers as I had missed mentioning it to them (I only asked for address, current role, my responsibilities and their position in the company relative to mine). Can I attach their business cards along with the stat declaration? Or do I need to get a new declaration with the contact number?

3) I have completed "My Health Declarations" on immi account, but the status of it under My Applications page is showing as 'incomplete', but if I click the application its showing 'submitted'. Is this normal?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## visa190qld

farina said:


> Yes I am in same situation and I has been 169 Days I applied. Before my case officer was ( 60025267) and her name is Anna.Now my case officer is (60016358 ) and her name is Suzanne. Both are extremely slow and sleeping on my application.


Hi Farina,

Any update ? My CO is also same Anna. waiting since 190 + days...


----------



## verma.rajput

Hi All,

When is the best time to go to Australia from Job perspective, I am a Software Engineer and got grant last week. I would resign based on when it is most favorable time to land in Aussie. 

As my friend suggested that Nov-Dec are holiday period so should avoid that. So either I can travel in Oct (based on Notice period being asked to server) or Jan first week.

Thanks,
Aman


----------



## jayachandran_b

verma.rajput said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When is the best time to go to Australia from Job perspective, I am a Software Engineer and got grant last week. I would resign based on when it is most favorable time to land in Aussie.
> 
> As my friend suggested that Nov-Dec are holiday period so should avoid that. So either I can travel in Oct (based on Notice period being asked to server) or Jan first week.
> 
> Thanks,
> Aman


There is no right time, but people usually find it harder to find a job in the last quarter of the calender year. Finding a job in Australia is unpredictable. I have had friends who started their first job within a week of arriving to people who had to wait for months.

Factors that could help you to get a job are:

1. A good network of friends and family to refer.
2. Very good resume (consider using a professional writer familiar with Australian resumes).
3. Good English skills. They won't look at your IELTS or PTE-A. But they are going to interview you and you should be good enough to understand their questions and answer in a clear and concise manner.
4. Willingness to accept a position below your current job in India. I cannot stress this enough. I have seen people rejecting Jr Programmer's role because they were a team lead or project lead back in India and then struggle. When a door is opened, get in. Worry about titles and salary once you have a job to pay your rent.
5. Look in seek.com.au and au.indeed.com for openings matching your resume and see how frequent those jobs are posted. Particularly look for re-post of same jobs, which would indicate that the company is finding it hard to fill the role.

PS: I am still not a PR, but I am working in Melbourne on a 457 for the past 1.5 years.


----------



## web83

does calling dibp help?my current status is "assessment in progress".its been 110 days since lodgement.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## sudhanshu2211

verma.rajput said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When is the best time to go to Australia from Job perspective, I am a Software Engineer and got grant last week. I would resign based on when it is most favorable time to land in Aussie.
> 
> As my friend suggested that Nov-Dec are holiday period so should avoid that. So either I can travel in Oct (based on Notice period being asked to server) or Jan first week.
> 
> Thanks,
> Aman


 what your friend said is totally correct. from mid-nov to mid-jan are business is usually slow due to holiday-period and hiring usually does not happen. But if you are fine to work as a contractor for those few days you might still go. Due to holiday period most of the employees are on holiday which drives the demand for contractors to compensate for areas that would still need support during holiday period. 

I would recommend browse for jobs (inclu. contractuals) to have a fair understanding.


----------



## sitara15

Hello All,

Is there any thread for those who are planning to move between September 2016-January 2017? to discuss all the matters related to choosing location for stay, what things should we carry in luggage especially household items etc etc


----------



## psheetal_12

*Email Id for status check*

Hi,

Please let me know which email id can be write to for checking on the status of the application. Wrote to [email protected] but no reply other than auto generated reply.


----------



## Abubakr

tin1791 said:


> we uploaded the colour scan of PCC (not certified),
> if your CO is not allocated, I dont see a risk in uploading a clean copy as well..
> 
> AFAIK, you dont need a certified copy of PCC.
> 
> cheers


Is it a problem to upload new documents after the CO allocation ???,.. Because i just did it


----------



## web83

psheetal_12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please let me know which email id can be write to for checking on the status of the application. Wrote to [email protected] but no reply other than auto generated reply.


sadly this is the only email address  

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

Hello all,

I am planning to apply for the Australian Skilled Independent visa soon from India.
I am in touch with Kansas Immigration who say they will take care of everything. Including posting my resume on Australian agencies and getting me interview calls. 

I would like to know if going through a consultancy (and specificallly Kansas) is worth it, or is it easier to apply through border.gov.au. My only concern is if i go ahead without a consultancy what are the chances of getting an interview call before leaving India? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shaivi

Any grant noted?


----------



## nicemathan

Buddy, read this thread 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view.html 

and let me know *where and how *using a consultant is going to make a difference.

Unless you have a *very *unique situation in your case.

I will wait for your comments.



bharat.rameshwar said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am planning to apply for the Australian Skilled Independent visa soon from India.
> I am in touch with Kansas Immigration who say they will take care of everything. Including posting my resume on Australian agencies and getting me interview calls.
> 
> I would like to know if going through a consultancy (and specificallly Kansas) is worth it, or is it easier to apply through border.gov.au. My only concern is if i go ahead without a consultancy what are the chances of getting an interview call before leaving India?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sush1

*Call to DIBP*

I called DIBP today again this month (last time I called on 2nd August). I thought I will be scolded that why I am calling again.
But the lady on the other side was nice. She gave me the standard reply but also told me that the Case Officer is actively working on your case. In desperation, I even asked that "Please let me know if there is any issue with the application since it already been more than 4 months." She told me to wait patiently and at this point of time you are good. 

I dont know why but even after the twisted standard reply I am feeling good.

"God help me please"

I hope that by calling them again in the same month, I have not done anything bad to myself.

Regards


----------



## geeram2016

Hi All, 
I submitted my application on 14th Aug 2016 with all documents except the medicals. Completed my medicals on 20th Aug. Today got an email stating that my CO allocation has been done and information related to medicals has been requested for my spouse, child and myself. 

Did my medicals in SATA AMK, Singapore. 

1. How long does it usually take for the clinic to update the results?
2.What will I have to upload in the medicals section of the attachments if the clinic will directly post the results to the DIPB website? As we will not be getting a copy of the results.
3. What is my next action item once I know that the medical results have been posted?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pady

Hi,

I am a mechanical engineer from University of Mumbai doing masters of engineering in Australia. I am planning to apply for my PR. If i have completed two semesters in Australia, can i avoid Engineers Australia overseas qualification assessment and claim points for an Australian degree?

Many Thanks


----------



## psheetal_12

web83 said:


> sadly this is the only email address
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Thanks for you reply. will wait for the reply what else


----------



## wasim.yousaf

By the grace of Almighty ALLAH i recieved the grant for all on 17th August 2016.

i applied on 10th Feb, 2016
after two CO contactsi received the grant. :

IED: 25 February 2017.
inshaALLAH will fly end of september: plane:


----------



## goaustralianow

wasim.yousaf said:


> By the grace of Almighty ALLAH i recieved the grant for all on 17th August 2016.
> 
> i applied on 10th Feb, 2016
> after two CO contactsi received the grant. :
> 
> IED: 25 February 2017.
> inshaALLAH will fly end of september: plane:


Congrats Mate! Sweet result to a long wait.

May i please know your ANZSCO and whether they did any employment verification for you?


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



wasim.yousaf said:


> By the grace of Almighty ALLAH i recieved the grant for all on 17th August 2016.
> 
> i applied on 10th Feb, 2016
> after two CO contactsi received the grant. :
> 
> IED: 25 February 2017.
> inshaALLAH will fly end of september: plane:


----------



## Singh85

wasim.yousaf said:


> By the grace of Almighty ALLAH i recieved the grant for all on 17th August 2016.
> 
> i applied on 10th Feb, 2016
> after two CO contactsi received the grant. :
> 
> IED: 25 February 2017.
> inshaALLAH will fly end of september: plane:


congrats bro


----------



## RozPan

*****Its finally Here******

Hi All,
Excited to share the wonderful news.. Finally after 166 days of wait we received the grant for our family ... I applied under ANZSCO code 2631111 with 65 points and had claimed 15 points for experience. 
Surprisingly despite this long wait there was no verification call, neither to us nor to any of my present or previous employers. I had provided all documents / pay slips & reference letters on company letter heads stamped by HR so maybe that made a diff. Called up dibp twice during the wait period- last when I called in July end , I was told that my application was up for review soon by the CO. 
Honestly no one can predict any patterns or rhyme or reason for the delay in grants. If you have provided all the documents its just your luck. Secret is to stop obsessing over it and try to keep urself distracted and continue with your life. I tried everything and in the end patience and faith were the only two mantras that kept me going. All the best to every single one on the waitlist . 

10/10/2015- Cleared PTE 
12/30/2015- Applied for ACS 
1/11/2016- ACS results received 
1/30/2016 - EOI submitted 
02/02/2016- EOI received : 
03/05/2016- Application Lodged 
04/06/2016 - Medical / India & UAE PCC 
04/18/2016- CO contacted : requested clarification for Spouse English
04/20/2016 -Replied to CO 
08/23/2016 - Visa Grant 
03/17/2017 - IED lane:


----------



## ajaysingh

*Paying Visa by Travel Card*

Hi All,

Has anybody paid visa fees by Travel Card recently !

When i select Debit/Credit Card option, it asks for Name on Credit debit/credit card but on ICICI travel card there is no name mentioned.

Should i enter my name there !

Also, it shows surcharge of 68.04 AUD.

So there is surcharge on Travel card also !

Please suggest.

Regards,
Ajay


----------



## Moh1244

*Grantt*

Hello Experts,
Finally the Golden mail received today at 12:49pm IST.

ANZSCO: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
ACS: +ve : 25th Aug 2014. Valid till 24th Aug 2016
PTE : 86/90/90/89(20 points): 5th May 2016 
EOI 189: 7th May 2016
Invitation: 75 points-10th May 2016
CO contact 1- Adelaide:26th May 2016: Asked for docs
Asked for an extension.: 15th June 2016,
Extension provided till first week of August 2016.
Medicals: 04th July 2016 and PCC: 28 June 2016.
Docs Uploaded : 5th July 2016
Call from Delhi: 16th Aug 2016.
GRANT: 23rd Aug 2016.
IED: 30 June 2017.
Planning to fly: 1 week on November. [Already resigned ]

Thanks you all for all the support and help. Specially jairichi, chandra and others who have helped me in my silly questions.

Regards
Mohinder Pal Singh


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



RozPan said:


> Hi All,
> Excited to share the wonderful news.. Finally after 166 days of wait we received the grant for our family ... I applied under ANZSCO code 2631111 with 65 points and had claimed 15 points for experience.
> Surprisingly despite this long wait there was no verification call, neither to us nor to any of my present or previous employers. I had provided all documents / pay slips & reference letters on company letter heads stamped by HR so maybe that made a diff. Called up dibp twice during the wait period- last when I called in July end , I was told that my application was up for review soon by the CO.
> Honestly no one can predict any patterns or rhyme or reason for the delay in grants. If you have provided all the documents its just your luck. Secret is to stop obsessing over it and try to keep urself distracted and continue with your life. I tried everything and in the end patience and faith were the only two mantras that kept me going. All the best to every single one on the waitlist .
> 
> 10/10/2015- Cleared PTE
> 12/30/2015- Applied for ACS
> 1/11/2016- ACS results received
> 1/30/2016 - EOI submitted
> 02/02/2016- EOI received :
> 03/05/2016- Application Lodged
> 04/06/2016 - Medical / India & UAE PCC
> 04/18/2016- CO contacted : requested clarification for Spouse English
> 04/20/2016 -Replied to CO
> 08/23/2016 - Visa Grant
> 03/17/2017 - IED lane:


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



Moh1244 said:


> Hello Experts,
> Finally the Golden mail received today at 12:49pm IST.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> ACS: +ve : 25th Aug 2014. Valid till 24th Aug 2016
> PTE : 86/90/90/89(20 points): 5th May 2016
> EOI 189: 7th May 2016
> Invitation: 75 points-10th May 2016
> CO contact 1- Adelaide:26th May 2016: Asked for docs
> Asked for an extension.: 15th June 2016,
> Extension provided till first week of August 2016.
> Medicals: 04th July 2016 and PCC: 28 June 2016.
> Docs Uploaded : 5th July 2016
> Call from Delhi: 16th Aug 2016.
> GRANT: 23rd Aug 2016.
> IED: 30 June 2017.
> Planning to fly: 1 week on November. [Already resigned ]
> 
> Thanks you all for all the support and help. Specially jairichi, chandra and others who have helped me in my silly questions.
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder Pal Singh


----------



## goaustralianow

RozPan said:


> Hi All,
> Excited to share the wonderful news.. Finally after 166 days of wait we received the grant for our family ... I applied under ANZSCO code 2631111 with 65 points and had claimed 15 points for experience.
> Surprisingly despite this long wait there was no verification call, neither to us nor to any of my present or previous employers. I had provided all documents / pay slips & reference letters on company letter heads stamped by HR so maybe that made a diff. Called up dibp twice during the wait period- last when I called in July end , I was told that my application was up for review soon by the CO.
> Honestly no one can predict any patterns or rhyme or reason for the delay in grants. If you have provided all the documents its just your luck. Secret is to stop obsessing over it and try to keep urself distracted and continue with your life. I tried everything and in the end patience and faith were the only two mantras that kept me going. All the best to every single one on the waitlist .
> 
> 10/10/2015- Cleared PTE
> 12/30/2015- Applied for ACS
> 1/11/2016- ACS results received
> 1/30/2016 - EOI submitted
> 02/02/2016- EOI received :
> 03/05/2016- Application Lodged
> 04/06/2016 - Medical / India & UAE PCC
> 04/18/2016- CO contacted : requested clarification for Spouse English
> 04/20/2016 -Replied to CO
> 08/23/2016 - Visa Grant
> 03/17/2017 - IED lane:


Congrats Mate! Happy to see another grant under 263111 

Wish you all the best for your future endeavours.


----------



## goaustralianow

Moh1244 said:


> Hello Experts,
> Finally the Golden mail received today at 12:49pm IST.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> ACS: +ve : 25th Aug 2014. Valid till 24th Aug 2016
> PTE : 86/90/90/89(20 points): 5th May 2016
> EOI 189: 7th May 2016
> Invitation: 75 points-10th May 2016
> CO contact 1- Adelaide:26th May 2016: Asked for docs
> Asked for an extension.: 15th June 2016,
> Extension provided till first week of August 2016.
> Medicals: 04th July 2016 and PCC: 28 June 2016.
> Docs Uploaded : 5th July 2016
> Call from Delhi: 16th Aug 2016.
> GRANT: 23rd Aug 2016.
> IED: 30 June 2017.
> Planning to fly: 1 week on November. [Already resigned ]
> 
> Thanks you all for all the support and help. Specially jairichi, chandra and others who have helped me in my silly questions.
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder Pal Singh


ongrats Mate! Wish you all the best for your future endeavours.


----------



## Singh85

ajaysingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anybody paid visa fees by Travel Card recently !
> 
> When i select Debit/Credit Card option, it asks for Name on Credit debit/credit card but on ICICI travel card there is no name mentioned.
> 
> Should i enter my name there !
> 
> Also, it shows surcharge of 68.04 AUD.
> 
> So there is surcharge on Travel card also !
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Regards,
> Ajay


U need to entre name of card holder if there is no name written on card.
And yes. Taxes are extra. I paid 5458 AUD.


----------



## Roy1108

Any accountants here? How long has been the wait time for accountants?


----------



## samsonk76

Please be wary of agents - they would paint a rosy picture until they get their payments post which you become another one of their 'clients'

My suggestion - avoid agents, almost all are completely incompetent and ill informed. You have all the info you need on this forum make use of it.

The website mentioned below is the portal where the Oz visas are applied and hiring the services of an agent does not guarantee you anything. If anything they complicate and confuse your situation.




bharat.rameshwar said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am planning to apply for the Australian Skilled Independent visa soon from India.
> I am in touch with Kansas Immigration who say they will take care of everything. Including posting my resume on Australian agencies and getting me interview calls.
> 
> I would like to know if going through a consultancy (and specificallly Kansas) is worth it, or is it easier to apply through border.gov.au. My only concern is if i go ahead without a consultancy what are the chances of getting an interview call before leaving India?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

wasim.yousaf said:


> By the grace of Almighty ALLAH i recieved the grant for all on 17th August 2016.
> 
> i applied on 10th Feb, 2016
> after two CO contactsi received the grant. :
> 
> IED: 25 February 2017.
> inshaALLAH will fly end of september: plane:


Congratulations


----------



## Viaan

Roy1108 said:


> Any accountants here? How long has been the wait time for accountants?



Been waiting since June 2nd.. Got an immi commence mail on June 16th nothing after that. 


Viaan


----------



## AbhishekKotian

RozPan said:


> Hi All,
> Excited to share the wonderful news.. Finally after 166 days of wait we received the grant for our family ... I applied under ANZSCO code 2631111 with 65 points and had claimed 15 points for experience.
> Surprisingly despite this long wait there was no verification call, neither to us nor to any of my present or previous employers. I had provided all documents / pay slips & reference letters on company letter heads stamped by HR so maybe that made a diff. Called up dibp twice during the wait period- last when I called in July end , I was told that my application was up for review soon by the CO.
> Honestly no one can predict any patterns or rhyme or reason for the delay in grants. If you have provided all the documents its just your luck. Secret is to stop obsessing over it and try to keep urself distracted and continue with your life. I tried everything and in the end patience and faith were the only two mantras that kept me going. All the best to every single one on the waitlist .
> 
> 10/10/2015- Cleared PTE
> 12/30/2015- Applied for ACS
> 1/11/2016- ACS results received
> 1/30/2016 - EOI submitted
> 02/02/2016- EOI received :
> 03/05/2016- Application Lodged
> 04/06/2016 - Medical / India & UAE PCC
> 04/18/2016- CO contacted : requested clarification for Spouse English
> 04/20/2016 -Replied to CO
> 08/23/2016 - Visa Grant
> 03/17/2017 - IED lane:


Congratulations


----------



## alexisLG

Hi anybody know where to upload form 1193 in immi account ? I can't seem to find it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhishekKotian

Moh1244 said:


> Hello Experts,
> Finally the Golden mail received today at 12:49pm IST.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> ACS: +ve : 25th Aug 2014. Valid till 24th Aug 2016
> PTE : 86/90/90/89(20 points): 5th May 2016
> EOI 189: 7th May 2016
> Invitation: 75 points-10th May 2016
> CO contact 1- Adelaide:26th May 2016: Asked for docs
> Asked for an extension.: 15th June 2016,
> Extension provided till first week of August 2016.
> Medicals: 04th July 2016 and PCC: 28 June 2016.
> Docs Uploaded : 5th July 2016
> Call from Delhi: 16th Aug 2016.
> GRANT: 23rd Aug 2016.
> IED: 30 June 2017.
> Planning to fly: 1 week on November. [Already resigned ]
> 
> Thanks you all for all the support and help. Specially jairichi, chandra and others who have helped me in my silly questions.
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder Pal Singh


Congratulations


----------



## wasim.yousaf

goaustralianow said:


> Congrats Mate! Sweet result to a long wait.
> 
> May i please know your ANZSCO and whether they did any employment verification for you?


233111 chemical engineer.
no verification


----------



## ronkar12

Hi,
Now that I have decided to provide statutory declaration for my employment references, I am facing more challenges with respect to my current employment reference.
I approached my colleague who was my project manager for the recent project I handled. I explained my situation and he agreed to provide SD. The problem is he will soon move out and join the same organization in other country in few weeks time.
Now my query is if it will make sense if I put my colleagues's Indian address and contact numbers. Because if the CO decides to contact him say in 4 weeks time, he will not be reached on this Indian number.

Also is it ok if I get the SD from him even though he is moving to a different country but for the same organization as I am in now.

Please I am very much confused 
Please please please....advise...


----------



## 123varun

*Statuary Declaration Roles & Responsiblities*

Hello All,

I want to apply as System Analyst profile, please share what all roles should be mentioned in statuary declaration letter. 

Also if someone can confirm if someone is applying with 60 pts how many days would it take to grant the visa


----------



## Deeps2016

RozPan said:


> Hi All,
> Excited to share the wonderful news.. Finally after 166 days of wait we received the grant for our family ... I applied under ANZSCO code 2631111 with 65 points and had claimed 15 points for experience.
> Surprisingly despite this long wait there was no verification call, neither to us nor to any of my present or previous employers. I had provided all documents / pay slips & reference letters on company letter heads stamped by HR so maybe that made a diff. Called up dibp twice during the wait period- last when I called in July end , I was told that my application was up for review soon by the CO.
> Honestly no one can predict any patterns or rhyme or reason for the delay in grants. If you have provided all the documents its just your luck. Secret is to stop obsessing over it and try to keep urself distracted and continue with your life. I tried everything and in the end patience and faith were the only two mantras that kept me going. All the best to every single one on the waitlist .
> 
> 10/10/2015- Cleared PTE
> 12/30/2015- Applied for ACS
> 1/11/2016- ACS results received
> 1/30/2016 - EOI submitted
> 02/02/2016- EOI received :
> 03/05/2016- Application Lodged
> 04/06/2016 - Medical / India & UAE PCC
> 04/18/2016- CO contacted : requested clarification for Spouse English
> 04/20/2016 -Replied to CO
> 08/23/2016 - Visa Grant
> 03/17/2017 - IED lane:



Congrats mate and all the very best.....


----------



## 123varun

hello,

Please help me with the Statuary declaration roles and responsibilities of Computer network and system engineer profile


----------



## Deeps2016

Moh1244 said:


> Hello Experts,
> Finally the Golden mail received today at 12:49pm IST.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> ACS: +ve : 25th Aug 2014. Valid till 24th Aug 2016
> PTE : 86/90/90/89(20 points): 5th May 2016
> EOI 189: 7th May 2016
> Invitation: 75 points-10th May 2016
> CO contact 1- Adelaide:26th May 2016: Asked for docs
> Asked for an extension.: 15th June 2016,
> Extension provided till first week of August 2016.
> Medicals: 04th July 2016 and PCC: 28 June 2016.
> Docs Uploaded : 5th July 2016
> Call from Delhi: 16th Aug 2016.
> GRANT: 23rd Aug 2016.
> IED: 30 June 2017.
> Planning to fly: 1 week on November. [Already resigned ]
> 
> Thanks you all for all the support and help. Specially jairichi, chandra and others who have helped me in my silly questions.
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder Pal Singh





Congrats mate and all the very best.....


----------



## goaustralianow

Can anyone please tell me whether I can apply for a business visa to australia whilist my 189 application is been processed.

Actually my company wants me to travel to Australia for a customer meeting and my Business visa got expired last week.

So can I apply for new Business visa while my subclass 189 visa application is been processed?


----------



## sandeep3004

*6months*



Viaan said:


> Been waiting since June 2nd.. Got an immi commence mail on June 16th nothing after that.
> 
> 
> Viaan


Waiting since 5th March


----------



## sheiky

wasim.yousaf said:


> By the grace of Almighty ALLAH i recieved the grant for all on 17th August 2016.
> 
> i applied on 10th Feb, 2016
> after two CO contactsi received the grant. :
> 
> IED: 25 February 2017.
> inshaALLAH will fly end of september: plane:


Congratulations. Best wishes for your future endeavours..!


----------



## sheiky

Moh1244 said:


> Hello Experts,
> Finally the Golden mail received today at 12:49pm IST.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> ACS: +ve : 25th Aug 2014. Valid till 24th Aug 2016
> PTE : 86/90/90/89(20 points): 5th May 2016
> EOI 189: 7th May 2016
> Invitation: 75 points-10th May 2016
> CO contact 1- Adelaide:26th May 2016: Asked for docs
> Asked for an extension.: 15th June 2016,
> Extension provided till first week of August 2016.
> Medicals: 04th July 2016 and PCC: 28 June 2016.
> Docs Uploaded : 5th July 2016
> Call from Delhi: 16th Aug 2016.
> GRANT: 23rd Aug 2016.
> IED: 30 June 2017.
> Planning to fly: 1 week on November. [Already resigned ]
> 
> Thanks you all for all the support and help. Specially jairichi, chandra and others who have helped me in my silly questions.
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder Pal Singh


Congratulations. All the best Mohinder.


----------



## sheiky

RozPan said:


> Hi All,
> Excited to share the wonderful news.. Finally after 166 days of wait we received the grant for our family ... I applied under ANZSCO code 2631111 with 65 points and had claimed 15 points for experience.
> Surprisingly despite this long wait there was no verification call, neither to us nor to any of my present or previous employers. I had provided all documents / pay slips & reference letters on company letter heads stamped by HR so maybe that made a diff. Called up dibp twice during the wait period- last when I called in July end , I was told that my application was up for review soon by the CO.
> Honestly no one can predict any patterns or rhyme or reason for the delay in grants. If you have provided all the documents its just your luck. Secret is to stop obsessing over it and try to keep urself distracted and continue with your life. I tried everything and in the end patience and faith were the only two mantras that kept me going. All the best to every single one on the waitlist .
> 
> 10/10/2015- Cleared PTE
> 12/30/2015- Applied for ACS
> 1/11/2016- ACS results received
> 1/30/2016 - EOI submitted
> 02/02/2016- EOI received :
> 03/05/2016- Application Lodged
> 04/06/2016 - Medical / India & UAE PCC
> 04/18/2016- CO contacted : requested clarification for Spouse English
> 04/20/2016 -Replied to CO
> 08/23/2016 - Visa Grant
> 03/17/2017 - IED lane:


Congratulations. Best wishes for your future endeavours..!
Glad to see a grant for 263111. Its good that no employment verification done, even when you claimed 15 points. I too claimed the same. Cases differ and lets hope for the best.


----------



## aussieby2016

wasim.yousaf said:


> By the grace of Almighty ALLAH i recieved the grant for all on 17th August 2016.
> 
> i applied on 10th Feb, 2016
> after two CO contactsi received the grant. :
> 
> IED: 25 February 2017.
> inshaALLAH will fly end of september: plane:


congrats wasim.....which city are you planning to move to?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Congratulations wassim, your total score?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## wasim.yousaf

aussieby2016 said:


> congrats wasim.....which city are you planning to move to?


Sydney

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## wasim.yousaf

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations wassim, your total score?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


60

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

wasim.yousaf said:


> 60
> 
> Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


Wow, awesome. All the best 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## vampinnamaneni

RozPan said:


> Hi All,
> Excited to share the wonderful news.. Finally after 166 days of wait we received the grant for our family ... I applied under ANZSCO code 2631111 with 65 points and had claimed 15 points for experience.
> Surprisingly despite this long wait there was no verification call, neither to us nor to any of my present or previous employers. I had provided all documents / pay slips & reference letters on company letter heads stamped by HR so maybe that made a diff. Called up dibp twice during the wait period- last when I called in July end , I was told that my application was up for review soon by the CO.
> Honestly no one can predict any patterns or rhyme or reason for the delay in grants. If you have provided all the documents its just your luck. Secret is to stop obsessing over it and try to keep urself distracted and continue with your life. I tried everything and in the end patience and faith were the only two mantras that kept me going. All the best to every single one on the waitlist .
> 
> 10/10/2015- Cleared PTE
> 12/30/2015- Applied for ACS
> 1/11/2016- ACS results received
> 1/30/2016 - EOI submitted
> 02/02/2016- EOI received :
> 03/05/2016- Application Lodged
> 04/06/2016 - Medical / India & UAE PCC
> 04/18/2016- CO contacted : requested clarification for Spouse English
> 04/20/2016 -Replied to CO
> 08/23/2016 - Visa Grant
> 03/17/2017 - IED lane:


Firstly Congos Friend

What did the CO ask abt Spouse English and how did you confirm it? I am just asking it if this might help me in future

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## wasim.yousaf

gonnabeexpat said:


> Wow, awesome. All the best
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12

ronkar12 said:


> Hi,
> Now that I have decided to provide statutory declaration for my employment references, I am facing more challenges with respect to my current employment reference.
> I approached my colleague who was my project manager for the recent project I handled. I explained my situation and he agreed to provide SD. The problem is he will soon move out and join the same organization in other country in few weeks time.
> Now my query is if it will make sense if I put my colleagues's Indian address and contact numbers. Because if the CO decides to contact him say in 4 weeks time, he will not be reached on this Indian number.
> 
> Also is it ok if I get the SD from him even though he is moving to a different country but for the same organization as I am in now.
> 
> Please I am very much confused
> Please please please....advise...


anyone?


----------



## jayachandran_b

123varun said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I want to apply as System Analyst profile, please share what all roles should be mentioned in statuary declaration letter.
> 
> Also if someone can confirm if someone is applying with 60 pts how many days would it take to grant the visa


Most of the ICT responsibilities overlap between occupations (profiles). So the process should be to list down all the responsibilities you have been carrying out in your past jobs and then find the occupation code from ACS list closely matching your profile. That will improve your chances of a positive assessment.

Now, once you have figured out the occupation code, the next step is to get the sample responsibilities from ACS site for that occupation. Pick the subset of responsibilities which you have performed and have it as first items in the stat decl. Then add any additional responsibilities you have performed in the roles.

From what I have seen in the forum, System Analysts with even 65 points were not invited in the previous rounds.


----------



## jigar87

Hi All,

I have lodged my visa on 07th August 2016, submitted all documents except PCC from India and Hong Kong. (submitted intent proof for PCC India). Got my emedical done and when I check "View Health Assessment" it says no action required, so seems everything ok regarding medical.

But when I check Attach documents section it shows "Health, Evidence of" as Required section, what should I upload here ? since emedical are sent directly to DIBP ?


----------



## aussieby2016

Moh1244 said:


> Hello Experts,
> Finally the Golden mail received today at 12:49pm IST.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> ACS: +ve : 25th Aug 2014. Valid till 24th Aug 2016
> PTE : 86/90/90/89(20 points): 5th May 2016
> EOI 189: 7th May 2016
> Invitation: 75 points-10th May 2016
> CO contact 1- Adelaide:26th May 2016: Asked for docs
> Asked for an extension.: 15th June 2016,
> Extension provided till first week of August 2016.
> Medicals: 04th July 2016 and PCC: 28 June 2016.
> Docs Uploaded : 5th July 2016
> Call from Delhi: 16th Aug 2016.
> GRANT: 23rd Aug 2016.
> IED: 30 June 2017.
> Planning to fly: 1 week on November. [Already resigned ]
> 
> Thanks you all for all the support and help. Specially jairichi, chandra and others who have helped me in my silly questions.
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder Pal Singh


congrats Mohinder......


----------



## dufferdev

HI

Altough this post is not completely related to this Thread, I though it would be good to share.

Once you get your VISA GRANT email, please check the authenticity on the below link - 

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Visa

As there are many scam emails where people loose money and neither get VISAs.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## jigar87

123varun said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I want to apply as System Analyst profile, please share what all roles should be mentioned in statuary declaration letter.
> 
> Also if someone can confirm if someone is applying with 60 pts how many days would it take to grant the visa



To add to jayachandran_b advice, I would recommend you to go through following document and try to add these keywords in your roles and responsibilities.

https://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf

check for Systems Analysts in this doc.


----------



## Moataz Mansi

Hi Mates , 

can anyone give me a rough estimated time for grant after CO contacted requesting forms 80 & 1221 ??

thanks in advance


----------



## sarbjass

RozPan said:


> Hi All,
> Excited to share the wonderful news.. Finally after 166 days of wait we received the grant for our family ... I applied under ANZSCO code 2631111 with 65 points and had claimed 15 points for experience.
> Surprisingly despite this long wait there was no verification call, neither to us nor to any of my present or previous employers. I had provided all documents / pay slips & reference letters on company letter heads stamped by HR so maybe that made a diff. Called up dibp twice during the wait period- last when I called in July end , I was told that my application was up for review soon by the CO.
> Honestly no one can predict any patterns or rhyme or reason for the delay in grants. If you have provided all the documents its just your luck. Secret is to stop obsessing over it and try to keep urself distracted and continue with your life. I tried everything and in the end patience and faith were the only two mantras that kept me going. All the best to every single one on the waitlist .
> 
> 10/10/2015- Cleared PTE
> 12/30/2015- Applied for ACS
> 1/11/2016- ACS results received
> 1/30/2016 - EOI submitted
> 02/02/2016- EOI received :
> 03/05/2016- Application Lodged
> 04/06/2016 - Medical / India & UAE PCC
> 04/18/2016- CO contacted : requested clarification for Spouse English
> 04/20/2016 -Replied to CO
> 08/23/2016 - Visa Grant
> 03/17/2017 - IED lane:


Congrats mate. Its glad to see grant in 263111 code. All the best for your future.


----------



## sheiky

Moataz Mansi said:


> Hi Mates ,
> 
> can anyone give me a rough estimated time for grant after CO contacted requesting forms 80 & 1221 ??
> 
> thanks in advance


Estimated time varies with each applicant. If the CO send it for Employment verification it further delays. As per DIBP, visa processing time for subclass 189 will be around 3 months. All the Best.


----------



## sheiky

jigar87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 07th August 2016, submitted all documents except PCC from India and Hong Kong. (submitted intent proof for PCC India). Got my emedical done and when I check "View Health Assessment" it says no action required, so seems everything ok regarding medical.
> 
> But when I check Attach documents section it shows "Health, Evidence of" as Required section, what should I upload here ? since emedical are sent directly to DIBP ?


No need to upload anything inside "Evidence of Health" as the Clinic will upload it via eMedical portal. If it says no action required from your end, you are good to go.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

jahanzeb84 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> By the grace of almighty ALLAH, I along with my family have been granted 190 visa today.
> 
> This thread has been a wonderful source of information and updates throughout the process, and I would like to thank all of you for your help and support
> 
> Insha'Allah, you all will be receiving your calls/grants very soon.
> 
> May ALLAH bless us all!
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> Regards,
> Jahanzeb


Congrats ... plz share your timeline 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sheiky

ronkar12 said:


> anyone?


Getting an SD from Project Manager to whom you are reporting to, is a good option. It doesn't matter if he moves to another country as far as he is working in your organisation and witnessing your job roles & responsibilities during that time.

You can provide his email address and Phone number. Usually employment verification happens with your company HR not with the person who had vouched for you in SD. May be it might had happened before but so far I haven't seen any case. All the Best.


----------



## jahanzeb84

Moneyjheeta said:


> Congrats ... plz share your timeline
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Thanks bro  . . . Here you go 

ANZSCO code - 261313
EOI 190 NSW (60+5) - 01/04/2016
Invitation 190 (NSW) - 15/04/2016
Applied to State - 15/04/2016
NSW Approval - 24/05/2016
PAK PCC - 16/06/2016 (Self & Spouse)
PAK PCC - 22/06/2016 (Spouse Maiden Name) 
UAE PCC - 29/06/2016 (Self)
Meds Case Finalized - 17/06/2016 (Self), 21/06/2016 (Spouse and Child)
Visa Lodge - 26/06/2016
Docs Front Loaded - 29/06/2016
IMMI Assessment Commence email received - 19/07/2016
Direct Grant - 23/08/2016
IED - 16 June, 2017


----------



## web83

jahanzeb84 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> By the grace of almighty ALLAH, I along with my family have been granted 190 visa today.
> 
> This thread has been a wonderful source of information and updates throughout the process, and I would like to thank all of you for your help and support
> 
> Insha'Allah, you all will be receiving your calls/grants very soon.
> 
> May ALLAH bless us all!
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> Regards,
> Jahanzeb


congrats.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jahanzeb84

web83 said:


> congrats.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Thanks web83


----------



## jigar87

jigar87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 07th August 2016, submitted all documents except PCC from India and Hong Kong. (submitted intent proof for PCC India). Got my emedical done and when I check "View Health Assessment" it says no action required, so seems everything ok regarding medical.
> 
> But when I check Attach documents section it shows "Health, Evidence of" as Required section, what should I upload here ? since emedical are sent directly to DIBP ?


Someone please help !!


----------



## vikaschandra

Moh1244 said:


> Hello Experts,
> Finally the Golden mail received today at 12:49pm IST.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> ACS: +ve : 25th Aug 2014. Valid till 24th Aug 2016
> PTE : 86/90/90/89(20 points): 5th May 2016
> EOI 189: 7th May 2016
> Invitation: 75 points-10th May 2016
> CO contact 1- Adelaide:26th May 2016: Asked for docs
> Asked for an extension.: 15th June 2016,
> Extension provided till first week of August 2016.
> Medicals: 04th July 2016 and PCC: 28 June 2016.
> Docs Uploaded : 5th July 2016
> Call from Delhi: 16th Aug 2016.
> GRANT: 23rd Aug 2016.
> IED: 30 June 2017.
> Planning to fly: 1 week on November. [Already resigned ]
> 
> Thanks you all for all the support and help. Specially jairichi, chandra and others who have helped me in my silly questions.
> 
> Regards
> Mohinder Pal Singh


Congratulations Mohinder


----------



## Moneyjheeta

jigar87 said:


> Someone please help !!


Hi 
Some say nothing is required as clinic will update it.
Some say go to e medical portal and download final report with photo attached and upload that.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

RozPan said:


> Hi All,
> Excited to share the wonderful news.. Finally after 166 days of wait we received the grant for our family ... I applied under ANZSCO code 2631111 with 65 points and had claimed 15 points for experience.
> Surprisingly despite this long wait there was no verification call, neither to us nor to any of my present or previous employers. I had provided all documents / pay slips & reference letters on company letter heads stamped by HR so maybe that made a diff. Called up dibp twice during the wait period- last when I called in July end , I was told that my application was up for review soon by the CO.
> Honestly no one can predict any patterns or rhyme or reason for the delay in grants. If you have provided all the documents its just your luck. Secret is to stop obsessing over it and try to keep urself distracted and continue with your life. I tried everything and in the end patience and faith were the only two mantras that kept me going. All the best to every single one on the waitlist .
> 
> 10/10/2015- Cleared PTE
> 12/30/2015- Applied for ACS
> 1/11/2016- ACS results received
> 1/30/2016 - EOI submitted
> 02/02/2016- EOI received :
> 03/05/2016- Application Lodged
> 04/06/2016 - Medical / India & UAE PCC
> 04/18/2016- CO contacted : requested clarification for Spouse English
> 04/20/2016 -Replied to CO
> 08/23/2016 - Visa Grant
> 03/17/2017 - IED lane:


Congratulations and best wishes for your future endeavors


----------



## vikaschandra

jahanzeb84 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> By the grace of almighty ALLAH, I along with my family have been granted 190 visa today.
> 
> This thread has been a wonderful source of information and updates throughout the process, and I would like to thank all of you for your help and support
> 
> Insha'Allah, you all will be receiving your calls/grants very soon.
> 
> May ALLAH bless us all!
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> Regards,
> Jahanzeb


Congratulations Jahanzeb..


----------



## aussieby2016

jahanzeb84 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> By the grace of almighty ALLAH, I along with my family have been granted 190 visa today.
> 
> This thread has been a wonderful source of information and updates throughout the process, and I would like to thank all of you for your help and support
> 
> Insha'Allah, you all will be receiving your calls/grants very soon.
> 
> May ALLAH bless us all!
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> Regards,
> Jahanzeb


Congrats.....


----------



## vikaschandra

jigar87 said:


> Someone please help !!


That is ok leave that field as it is nothing to be done from your side. if your Health Assessment says No Action Required it is all done and DIBP can proceed with further assessing your case.


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



jahanzeb84 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> By the grace of almighty ALLAH, I along with my family have been granted 190 visa today.
> 
> This thread has been a wonderful source of information and updates throughout the process, and I would like to thank all of you for your help and support
> 
> Insha'Allah, you all will be receiving your calls/grants very soon.
> 
> May ALLAH bless us all!
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> Regards,
> Jahanzeb


----------



## jahanzeb84

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Jahanzeb..


Thanks Vikas  You too have been of great help to me throughout the process 

God Bless!


----------



## jahanzeb84

Sush1 said:


> Congratulations


Thanks


----------



## jahanzeb84

aussieby2016 said:


> Congrats.....


Thanks aussieby2016


----------



## ronkar12

sheiky said:


> Getting an SD from Project Manager to whom you are reporting to, is a good option. It doesn't matter if he moves to another country as far as he is working in your organisation and witnessing your job roles & responsibilities during that time.
> 
> You can provide his email address and Phone number. Usually employment verification happens with your company HR not with the person who had vouched for you in SD. May be it might had happened before but so far I haven't seen any case. All the Best.


Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## outworldy cartoon1

*Urgent*

Am going to get my PCC done tomorrow in India at the PSK, what are the documents that I will need? It is mentioned here but still to confirm.
Also do you need to carry a photograph?


----------



## Amritbains206

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> Am going to get my PCC done tomorrow in India at the PSK, what are the documents that I will need? It is mentioned here but still to confirm.
> 
> Also do you need to carry a photograph?




Original passport and passport copies. Nothing else is required. They click ur pic there only


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goaustralianow

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> Am going to get my PCC done tomorrow in India at the PSK, what are the documents that I will need? It is mentioned here but still to confirm.
> Also do you need to carry a photograph?


I got it done last month. Just take your passport, address proof (most prefered Aadhar Card), Driving license, voter id etc. and the print of the appointment sheet.


----------



## Arnab2014

*Got the Golden Mail.*

Dear Friends ,

eheemm eheem ... YES YES YES !!! :second:

It's GOD's Grace and wishes from my friends . I can't name all , but all of you helped me a lot to pass this phase .

This morning I received the Golden Mail for myself , my daughter and my wife. 

Tip of the day : Be brutally honest throughout your application. Trust me mates, if a profile like I can get through, so will all of you . There is no pattern, no predictive analytics , just pure patience . 


I will continue to be a part of this forum and other forums of Expat Forum . 


Cheers !!!!


----------



## Amritbains206

Arnab2014 said:


> Dear Friends ,
> 
> 
> 
> eheemm eheem ... YES YES YES !!! :second:
> 
> 
> 
> It's GOD's Grace and wishes from my friends . I can't name all , but all of you helped me a lot to pass this phase .
> 
> 
> 
> This morning I received the Golden Mail for myself , my daughter and my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> Tip of the day : Be brutally honest throughout your application. Trust me mates, if a profile like I can get through, so will all of you . There is no pattern, no predictive analytics , just pure patience .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will continue to be a part of this forum and other forums of Expat Forum .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers !!!!




Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v.singh9256

Arnab2014 said:


> Dear Friends ,
> 
> eheemm eheem ... YES YES YES !!! :second:
> 
> It's GOD's Grace and wishes from my friends . I can't name all , but all of you helped me a lot to pass this phase .
> 
> This morning I received the Golden Mail for myself , my daughter and my wife.
> 
> Tip of the day : Be brutally honest throughout your application. Trust me mates, if a profile like I can get through, so will all of you . There is no pattern, no predictive analytics , just pure patience .
> 
> 
> I will continue to be a part of this forum and other forums of Expat Forum .
> 
> 
> Cheers !!!!


Congrats buddy...good luck for future endeavour...
Pls share ur timeline..

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnab2014

v.singh9256 said:


> Congrats buddy...good luck for future endeavour...
> Pls share ur timeline..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk


Please refer to my signature !


----------



## chaitu.ryali

Hi,

I completed my B.tech in 2011(It should have been done in 2010), with backlogs it got extended to next year. However, I had experience sine 2010 as a IT analyst.

Now I would like to apply for 189 subclass(Skilled visa) for Australia.
My age is 27. My spouse age is 27.(Her Btech is done by 2010 without any backlogs)
We would like to appear for PTE rather than IELTS.

Please suggest step by step procedure which might help to get 60 points(I heard it should be minimum 60 for this subclass)

Thanks


----------



## outworldy cartoon1

Amritbains206 said:


> Original passport and passport copies. Nothing else is required. They click ur pic there only
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





goaustralianow said:


> I got it done last month. Just take your passport, address proof (most prefered Aadhar Card), Driving license, voter id etc. and the print of the appointment sheet.


thanks a lot friends, will they give me the PCC on the spot or will send it to my home a few days later. Do they ask us to wait if they are going to give the PCC on the same day? 
I mean how does it work?


----------



## dheeraj81

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> thanks a lot friends, will they give me the PCC on the spot or will send it to my home a few days later. Do they ask us to wait if they are going to give the PCC on the same day?
> I mean how does it work?


Indian PCC, Most probably you will get it same day from passport seva kendra ...


----------



## gagneshsharma

dheeraj81 said:


> Indian PCC, Most probably you will get it same day from passport seva kendra ...




Same day? We applied at Chandigarh PSK on Aug 10. Still no news. We were told to personally collect from PSK 15 days after police verification. Police verification happened within few days of PCC application but still no update of PCC result. Am I missing something ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amritbains206

gagneshsharma said:


> Same day? We applied at Chandigarh PSK on Aug 10. Still no news. We were told to personally collect from PSK 15 days after police verification. Police verification happened within few days of PCC application but still no update of PCC result. Am I missing something ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Not really. We also got it done from chd psk yesterday. They have to provide pcc within 3 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dheeraj81

gagneshsharma said:


> Same day? We applied at Chandigarh PSK on Aug 10. Still no news. We were told to personally collect from PSK 15 days after police verification. Police verification happened within few days of PCC application but still no update of PCC result. Am I missing something ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got it done from Delhi PSK.. same day within 2 hours.... I think if you have got passport renewed within 1-2year and you are staying at the same address as mentioned in passport , they provide instantly else they go for verification..


----------



## Deeps2016

Arnab2014 said:


> Dear Friends ,
> 
> eheemm eheem ... YES YES YES !!! :second:
> 
> It's GOD's Grace and wishes from my friends . I can't name all , but all of you helped me a lot to pass this phase .
> 
> This morning I received the Golden Mail for myself , my daughter and my wife.
> 
> Tip of the day : Be brutally honest throughout your application. Trust me mates, if a profile like I can get through, so will all of you . There is no pattern, no predictive analytics , just pure patience .
> 
> 
> I will continue to be a part of this forum and other forums of Expat Forum .
> 
> 
> Cheers !!!!




Congrats and all the very best Arnab....


----------



## kawal_547

gagneshsharma said:


> Same day? We applied at Chandigarh PSK on Aug 10. Still no news. We were told to personally collect from PSK 15 days after police verification. Police verification happened within few days of PCC application but still no update of PCC result. Am I missing something ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

I also got it from Chnd psk


Time frame as per policy is 21 working days.

You will get your pcc by then.

Its not when police verification was done. It all depends when they send your file back.

You must have got an SMS about your file from psk and you will get an sms to collect the same when ready.(if you have taken the sms facility)

Pcc has to be collected personally and nobody on anybody part can collect it.

All the best.


----------



## aussieby2016

Arnab2014 said:


> Dear Friends ,
> 
> eheemm eheem ... YES YES YES !!! :second:
> 
> It's GOD's Grace and wishes from my friends . I can't name all , but all of you helped me a lot to pass this phase .
> 
> This morning I received the Golden Mail for myself , my daughter and my wife.
> 
> Tip of the day : Be brutally honest throughout your application. Trust me mates, if a profile like I can get through, so will all of you . There is no pattern, no predictive analytics , just pure patience .
> 
> 
> I will continue to be a part of this forum and other forums of Expat Forum .
> 
> 
> Cheers !!!!


congrats.....


----------



## Dhillon_G

CLAimed 12 years got 8 years (full marks for exp)


----------



## summy1986

Hello mates, I am so much worried about processing of application since I received ITA on 3 Aug. My agent will submit my case in a day or two.
From my end, its only medical that I have not submitted.
But I am worried about CO requirements... I have 7 years of experience certified by EA.
Still is there any chance that CO can ask for any further emp document ?
I have provided everything that i have sent to EA.
Is there anything else I can do to avoid delay in grant ?
What is the probability of getting visa after receiving ITA ?
Thanks


----------



## ronkar12

Arnab2014 said:


> Dear Friends ,
> 
> eheemm eheem ... YES YES YES !!! :second:
> 
> It's GOD's Grace and wishes from my friends . I can't name all , but all of you helped me a lot to pass this phase .
> 
> This morning I received the Golden Mail for myself , my daughter and my wife.
> 
> Tip of the day : Be brutally honest throughout your application. Trust me mates, if a profile like I can get through, so will all of you . There is no pattern, no predictive analytics , just pure patience .
> 
> 
> I will continue to be a part of this forum and other forums of Expat Forum .
> 
> 
> Cheers !!!!


Congrats!!!


----------



## janeriz26

Arnab2014 said:


> Dear Friends ,
> 
> eheemm eheem ... YES YES YES !!! :second:
> 
> It's GOD's Grace and wishes from my friends . I can't name all , but all of you helped me a lot to pass this phase .
> 
> This morning I received the Golden Mail for myself , my daughter and my wife.
> 
> 
> Congrats!


----------



## mit.tolia

*Document for Functional English*

Hi Seniors,

I had a question around spouses functional english document upload.

To prove her functional english, I already have letters written by her college directors/authorities certifying that she was a student of the college and the medium of instruction was English. This has been given on college letter head.

My query was do I need to upload this certificate in original? and also along with this certificate, do I also need to upload her degree certificate or just the certificate of english is enough?

Thanks and Regards,

Mit Tolia


----------



## smartsammy

*Grant notification*

Hello All

I am a silent viewer of this group and never had an account so never participated in any discussion but today I created an account with an objective. 
I wanted to give some energy to the people who are loosing their hopes day by day. Friends, I was in the situation till 8 AM yesterday morning when I checked and found that the grant email has finally hit my inbox. I was getting hopeless day by day and had consoled myself already that it is going to take good time but all of sudden the wait ended yesterday morning. 

The grant was received for all three of us (me, my wife and son). 
ACS: 12th March
The application was submitted on 23rd April, 2016 with the help of a consultant in Noida. Points claimed : 65
There was query on 10th of may which was responded on 8th of June (PCC's were delayed).
ANZSCO code : 263111
I am an offshore candidate.
Direct grant with no verification or call to the people who signed ERL's.

Thanks everyone for sharing their experience, I am not good in writing details but still can help if there are any specific questions. 

I wish everyone patience and good luck !
Regards
A friend !!


----------



## ns0314

We also submitted PCC application on 12th August in Chd. Today we got a message that PCC is ready and we can collect it from PSK. Our Police verification happened on 16th Aug. So you will too get msg soon.




gagneshsharma said:


> Same day? We applied at Chandigarh PSK on Aug 10. Still no news. We were told to personally collect from PSK 15 days after police verification. Police verification happened within few days of PCC application but still no update of PCC result. Am I missing something ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaancm

Guys,
Im about to make a payment and in the application section point # 15 -Have any applicant lived in a country otherthan the primary applicants usual country of residence.. Should i select yes or no?? Im originally friends from india and living in middleeast for the past 8 years and my wife and kids for past 5+ years..
Appreciate quick response,
Shaan


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## alexisLG

smartsammy said:


> Hello All
> 
> 
> 
> I am a silent viewer of this group and never had an account so never participated in any discussion but today I created an account with an objective.
> 
> I wanted to give some energy to the people who are loosing their hopes day by day. Friends, I was in the situation till 8 AM yesterday morning when I checked and found that the grant email has finally hit my inbox. I was getting hopeless day by day and had consoled myself already that it is going to take good time but all of sudden the wait ended yesterday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> The grant was received for all three of us (me, my wife and son).
> 
> ACS: 12th March
> 
> The application was submitted on 23rd April, 2016 with the help of a consultant in Noida. Points claimed : 65
> 
> There was query on 10th of may which was responded on 8th of June (PCC's were delayed).
> 
> ANZSCO code : 263111
> 
> I am an offshore candidate.
> 
> Direct grant with no verification or call to the people who signed ERL's.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing their experience, I am not good in writing details but still can help if there are any specific questions.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish everyone patience and good luck !
> 
> Regards
> 
> A friend !!




Congrats! Did u submitted form80&1222?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

janeriz26 said:


> Arnab2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Friends ,
> 
> eheemm eheem ... YES YES YES !!! :second:
> 
> It's GOD's Grace and wishes from my friends . I can't name all , but all of you helped me a lot to pass this phase .
> 
> This morning I received the Golden Mail for myself , my daughter and my wife.
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to you and your family.
Click to expand...


----------



## vikaschandra

mit.tolia said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I had a question around spouses functional english document upload.
> 
> To prove her functional english, I already have letters written by her college directors/authorities certifying that she was a student of the college and the medium of instruction was English. This has been given on college letter head.
> 
> My query was do I need to upload this certificate in original? and also along with this certificate, do I also need to upload her degree certificate or just the certificate of english is enough?
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> 
> Mit Tolia


Yes you would need to upload the degree certificate as well along with the Letter from the university/College


----------



## vikaschandra

shaancm said:


> Guys,
> Im about to make a payment and in the application section point # 15 -Have any applicant lived in a country otherthan the primary applicants usual country of residence.. Should i select yes or no?? Im originally friends from india and living in middleeast for the past 8 years and my wife and kids for past 5+ years..
> Appreciate quick response,
> Shaan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


You should select Yes


----------



## mit.tolia

vikaschandra said:


> Yes you would need to upload the degree certificate as well along with the Letter from the university/College


Thanks Vikas for the reply. On ImmiAccount under the documents section for my wife, there is an evidence section with the name - Language Ability - English, Evidence of
Should I be uploading the FUNCTIONAL ENGLISH evidence here itself?

for this category, from the document list drop down should I be selecting others(Pls Specify) and mention the details in description? Or there is another option to upload functional english evidence?

Also, do I need to upload the original degree certificate along with the english language certificate? or certified copies of both of them?


----------



## vikaschandra

mit.tolia said:


> Thanks Vikas for the reply. On ImmiAccount under the documents section for my wife, there is an evidence section with the name - Language Ability - English, Evidence of
> Should I be uploading the FUNCTIONAL ENGLISH evidence here itself?
> 
> for this category, from the document list drop down should I be selecting others(Pls Specify) and mention the details in description? Or there is another option to upload functional english evidence?
> 
> Also, do I need to upload the original degree certificate along with the english language certificate? or certified copies of both of them?


Upload the Function English Evidence under Language Ability - English, Evidence of select from drop down - Others (Specify as Spouse Functional English Evidence)

Upload the education document under Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of Educational Certificate (Degree/Diploma etc) as Spouse Education documents

Yes get the Degree Certificate and the Letter Notarized. If they are color copies no need to do it upload as it is.


----------



## sheiky

smartsammy said:


> Hello All
> 
> The grant was received for all three of us (me, my wife and son).
> ACS: 12th March
> The application was submitted on 23rd April, 2016 with the help of a consultant in Noida. Points claimed : 65
> There was query on 10th of may which was responded on 8th of June (PCC's were delayed).
> ANZSCO code : 263111
> I am an offshore candidate.
> Direct grant with no verification or call to the people who signed ERL's.
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing their experience, I am not good in writing details but still can help if there are any specific questions.
> 
> I wish everyone patience and good luck !
> Regards
> A friend !!


Wow. Congrats Sammy. Nice to see second grant mail in this forum today for 263111. Good that it is a direct grant with no emp verification which will delay the process.


----------



## sheiky

Arnab2014 said:


> Dear Friends ,
> 
> eheemm eheem ... YES YES YES !!! :second:
> 
> It's GOD's Grace and wishes from my friends . I can't name all , but all of you helped me a lot to pass this phase .
> 
> This morning I received the Golden Mail for myself , my daughter and my wife.
> 
> Tip of the day : Be brutally honest throughout your application. Trust me mates, if a profile like I can get through, so will all of you . There is no pattern, no predictive analytics , just pure patience .
> 
> 
> I will continue to be a part of this forum and other forums of Expat Forum .
> 
> 
> Cheers !!!!


Congratulations Arnab...


----------



## chois

Does anyone know the tel. num of GSM Brisbane?


从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## Celson

Faith_trusttheLord said:


> Hi guys, I am new to this forum. I am a nurse and I submitted my application for Pr 189 on 12 July, I received an email from my Co for additional documents on 1 Aug and was able to submit all of them on 12 Aug. My questions are:
> 
> 1. Is it okay if the payslips that I have submitted does not include my first few months? Because I don't know where I placed them, but i included my last payslip.
> 
> 2. What is the maximum waiting period for a grant? When should I call the Dibp to know my status? I know I should be patient and have faith in the Lord our God.


1. I believe that should be okay because that is what we did and they didn't say it was wrong or ask for further pay slips. 

2. Not sure if there is a maximum waiting period... As for your status, You can check your status online on the immiaccount.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

janeriz26 said:


> Arnab2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Friends ,
> 
> eheemm eheem ... YES YES YES !!! :second:
> 
> It's GOD's Grace and wishes from my friends . I can't name all , but all of you helped me a lot to pass this phase .
> 
> This morning I received the Golden Mail for myself , my daughter and my wife.
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi congrats
> Please share your timeline
Click to expand...


----------



## nicemathan

*Good to see lot of grants.

Heartily congratulations folks.

   *


----------



## andreyx108b

smartsammy said:


> Hello All
> 
> 
> 
> I am a silent viewer of this group and never had an account so never participated in any discussion but today I created an account with an objective.
> 
> I wanted to give some energy to the people who are loosing their hopes day by day. Friends, I was in the situation till 8 AM yesterday morning when I checked and found that the grant email has finally hit my inbox. I was getting hopeless day by day and had consoled myself already that it is going to take good time but all of sudden the wait ended yesterday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> The grant was received for all three of us (me, my wife and son).
> 
> ACS: 12th March
> 
> The application was submitted on 23rd April, 2016 with the help of a consultant in Noida. Points claimed : 65
> 
> There was query on 10th of may which was responded on 8th of June (PCC's were delayed).
> 
> ANZSCO code : 263111
> 
> I am an offshore candidate.
> 
> Direct grant with no verification or call to the people who signed ERL's.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing their experience, I am not good in writing details but still can help if there are any specific questions.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish everyone patience and good luck !
> 
> Regards
> 
> A friend !!




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smartsammy

Yes, I did fill form 80 but not form 1221. Form 1221 is lighter version of form 80 so it is not mandatory since form 80 covers each and every field of form 1221. But i asked my consultant and he advised that there is no harm in filling both.


----------



## AJAUS

smartsammy said:


> Yes, I did fill form 80 but not form 1221. Form 1221 is lighter version of form 80 so it is not mandatory since form 80 covers each and every field of form 1221. But i asked my consultant and he advised that there is no harm in filling both.




Congratulations Sammy. Can you let me know the consultant name. I am in Noida too and one of my friends here is looking for a good consultant here. 



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Document Request: 18-08-16 Marriage Certificate 
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

smartsammy said:


> Yes, I did fill form 80 but not form 1221. Form 1221 is lighter version of form 80 so it is not mandatory since form 80 covers each and every field of form 1221. But i asked my consultant and he advised that there is no harm in filling both.




Its being requested in many many cases and used for other department we assume. Not uploading it meaning risking CO contact.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysurk

*Visa granted*

Hello everyone,
I was granted visa today. Thank you all for the suggestions and help.

Best wishes to those who are waiting.

Here are the documents I uploaded (All color print and certified as original):
- Passport (For ID and Birth proof)
- ASC acceptance report
- Employment references in the company letterhead signed by either reporting manager or HR
- Master degree cert and transcripts
- Bachelors degree cert and transcripts
- IELTS report
- Form 80
- India and Singapore PCC (After it was requested via CO contact)
For family:
Wife:
- Passport
- Master degree cert and transcripts
- Bachelors degree cert and transcripts
- IELTS report
- Marriage Certificate
- Form 80
- India and Singapore PCC (After it was requested via CO contact)
Son:
- Passport
- Birth certificate
- Form 80


----------



## alexisLG

mysurk said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was granted visa today. Thank you all for the suggestions and help.
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes to those who are waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the documents I uploaded (All color print and certified as original):
> 
> - Passport (For ID and Birth proof)
> 
> - ASC acceptance report
> 
> - Employment references in the company letterhead signed by either reporting manager or HR
> 
> - Master degree cert and transcripts
> 
> - Bachelors degree cert and transcripts
> 
> - IELTS report
> 
> - Marriage Certificate
> 
> - Form 80
> 
> - India and Singapore PCC (After it was requested via CO contact)




Congrats !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singh.manjeet1982

*EOI - 17 Aug - Filed with 75 points*



gagneshsharma said:


> Same day? We applied at Chandigarh PSK on Aug 10. Still no news. We were told to personally collect from PSK 15 days after police verification. Police verification happened within few days of PCC application but still no update of PCC result. Am I missing something ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi Gagnesh
Can you help here. I have filled EOI with 75 points on 17 Aug. Can I expect to receive call on 31st Aug results.

Also, is it time consuming to fill form 80 or form 1221(for eg, will it take more than 1-2 days to fill form and gather required documents). Filling form 80 and 1221, does that require any other document or we just have to fill these forms.

Any information will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## gagneshsharma

singh.manjeet1982 said:


> Hi Gagnesh
> 
> Can you help here. I have filled EOI with 75 points on 17 Aug. Can I expect to receive call on 31st Aug results.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is it time consuming to fill form 80 or form 1221(for eg, will it take more than 1-2 days to fill form and gather required documents). Filling form 80 and 1221, does that require any other document or we just have to fill these forms.
> 
> 
> 
> Any information will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Yes, you will get invite on next invitation schedule. 

No, though it has many pages, but last few pages are usually blank (at least for me). One can fill it in few hours. Keep your international travel, education and work experience dates handy. 
Yes only these 2 forms. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

mysurk said:


> Hello everyone,
> I was granted visa today. Thank you all for the suggestions and help.
> 
> Best wishes to those who are waiting.
> 
> Here are the documents I uploaded (All color print and certified as original):
> - Passport (For ID and Birth proof)
> - ASC acceptance report
> - Employment references in the company letterhead signed by either reporting manager or HR
> - Master degree cert and transcripts
> - Bachelors degree cert and transcripts
> - IELTS report
> - Form 80
> - India and Singapore PCC (After it was requested via CO contact)
> For family:
> Wife:
> - Passport
> - Master degree cert and transcripts
> - Bachelors degree cert and transcripts
> - IELTS report
> - Marriage Certificate
> - Form 80
> - India and Singapore PCC (After it was requested via CO contact)
> Son:
> - Passport
> - Birth certificate
> - Form 80




Congrats!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sajjadzaheer

Hi to all, 
My main Application for Visa subclass 189 was filed on 8/Feb/16, CO asked for additional documents which were submitted on 28/Mar/16. My verifications from Australian High Commission completed on 10/Aug/16. Now waiting for grant. Can anybody advice on how much more wait is there...


----------



## Priyavl

Congratulations!
May I know why do you need to provide PCC for both Singapore and India?
Were younin both these places during the last 10 years?




mysurk said:


> Hello everyone,
> I was granted visa today. Thank you all for the suggestions and help.
> 
> Best wishes to those who are waiting.
> 
> Here are the documents I uploaded (All color print and certified as original):
> - Passport (For ID and Birth proof)
> - ASC acceptance report
> - Employment references in the company letterhead signed by either reporting manager or HR
> - Master degree cert and transcripts
> - Bachelors degree cert and transcripts
> - IELTS report
> - Form 80
> - India and Singapore PCC (After it was requested via CO contact)
> For family:
> Wife:
> - Passport
> - Master degree cert and transcripts
> - Bachelors degree cert and transcripts
> - IELTS report
> - Marriage Certificate
> - Form 80
> - India and Singapore PCC (After it was requested via CO contact)
> Son:
> - Passport
> - Birth certificate
> - Form 80


----------



## goaustralianow

janeriz26 said:


> Arnab2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Friends ,
> 
> eheemm eheem ... YES YES YES !!! :second:
> 
> It's GOD's Grace and wishes from my friends . I can't name all , but all of you helped me a lot to pass this phase .
> 
> This morning I received the Golden Mail for myself , my daughter and my wife.
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Mate! All the best for your future endeavours!
Click to expand...


----------



## Roy1108

Hi Mysurk. Congrats! Did you also get the employment letters notarised/certified as true?


----------



## goaustralianow

smartsammy said:


> Hello All
> 
> I am a silent viewer of this group and never had an account so never participated in any discussion but today I created an account with an objective.
> I wanted to give some energy to the people who are loosing their hopes day by day. Friends, I was in the situation till 8 AM yesterday morning when I checked and found that the grant email has finally hit my inbox. I was getting hopeless day by day and had consoled myself already that it is going to take good time but all of sudden the wait ended yesterday morning.
> 
> The grant was received for all three of us (me, my wife and son).
> ACS: 12th March
> The application was submitted on 23rd April, 2016 with the help of a consultant in Noida. Points claimed : 65
> There was query on 10th of may which was responded on 8th of June (PCC's were delayed).
> ANZSCO code : 263111
> I am an offshore candidate.
> Direct grant with no verification or call to the people who signed ERL's.
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing their experience, I am not good in writing details but still can help if there are any specific questions.
> 
> I wish everyone patience and good luck !
> Regards
> A friend !!


Congrats Mate! All the best for your future endeavours!

Happy to see another 263111 grant :eyebrows:


----------



## goaustralianow

mysurk said:


> Hello everyone,
> I was granted visa today. Thank you all for the suggestions and help.
> 
> Best wishes to those who are waiting.
> 
> Here are the documents I uploaded (All color print and certified as original):
> - Passport (For ID and Birth proof)
> - ASC acceptance report
> - Employment references in the company letterhead signed by either reporting manager or HR
> - Master degree cert and transcripts
> - Bachelors degree cert and transcripts
> - IELTS report
> - Form 80
> - India and Singapore PCC (After it was requested via CO contact)
> For family:
> Wife:
> - Passport
> - Master degree cert and transcripts
> - Bachelors degree cert and transcripts
> - IELTS report
> - Marriage Certificate
> - Form 80
> - India and Singapore PCC (After it was requested via CO contact)
> Son:
> - Passport
> - Birth certificate
> - Form 80


Congrats Mate! All the best for your future endeavours!

What's your ANZSCO?


----------



## web83

i called them in the morning..the woman on the phone said "its undergoing routine checks.You shouldnt wait longer".
confused what does that mean.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## baburaj07

Hi...

Congrats and All the best.

I lodged my visa -189 on 22aug. and in the process of form26 filling.

1) is there any similar form to be filled for Police clearance.
2) My passport was issued in chennai but I stay in bangalore right now.
Can I complete my medicals in Bangalore.
3)After uploading medicals and police clearance and all other documents,How long it takes to know the outcome of the Visa.

5)On receiving a positive outcome for visa,what is the time frame within which I should make the first entry in to Australia.

6)Apart from air tickets,should I pay any further fee or money for Australian government when I am in India or after landed in Australia.


Thanks & Regards,
Baburaj


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



janeriz26 said:


> Arnab2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Friends ,
> 
> eheemm eheem ... YES YES YES !!! :second:
> 
> It's GOD's Grace and wishes from my friends . I can't name all , but all of you helped me a lot to pass this phase .
> 
> This morning I received the Golden Mail for myself , my daughter and my wife.
> 
> 
> Congrats!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations to all who have received the Grant.


----------



## Shaivi

Arnab2014 said:


> Dear Friends ,
> 
> eheemm eheem ... YES YES YES !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's GOD's Grace and wishes from my friends . I can't name all , but all of you helped me a lot to pass this phase .
> 
> This morning I received the Golden Mail for myself , my daughter and my wife.
> 
> Tip of the day : Be brutally honest throughout your application. Trust me mates, if a profile like I can get through, so will all of you . There is no pattern, no predictive analytics , just pure patience .
> 
> 
> I will continue to be a part of this forum and other forums of Expat Forum .
> 
> 
> Cheers !!!!


Congratulations...kindly share your timeline


----------



## Shaivi

mysurk said:


> Hello everyone,
> I was granted visa today. Thank you all for the suggestions and help.
> 
> Best wishes to those who are waiting.
> 
> Here are the documents I uploaded (All color print and certified as original):
> - Passport (For ID and Birth proof)
> - ASC acceptance report
> - Employment references in the company letterhead signed by either reporting manager or HR
> - Master degree cert and transcripts
> - Bachelors degree cert and transcripts
> - IELTS report
> - Form 80
> - India and Singapore PCC (After it was requested via CO contact)
> For family:
> Wife:
> - Passport
> - Master degree cert and transcripts
> - Bachelors degree cert and transcripts
> - IELTS report
> - Marriage Certificate
> - Form 80
> - India and Singapore PCC (After it was requested via CO contact)
> Son:
> - Passport
> - Birth certificate
> - Form 80


Congrats.
After howmany days you get grant?


----------



## MissionAus_2016

There was a way in immiaccount where we could set our email address in "My Preferences" for any changes in application status but now I do not see this "My Preferences" tab which was at the right of My Applications tab. 
Also now I dont see any place where we could set our email address for application status alerts, it was an ease that you dont need to open up immi account everytime to check if application is finalized while waiting for visa grant.

Has anyone of you noticed or are getting this "My Preference" tab in Immi account.


----------



## singh.manjeet1982

*form 80 form 1221*



smartsammy said:


> Yes, I did fill form 80 but not form 1221. Form 1221 is lighter version of form 80 so it is not mandatory since form 80 covers each and every field of form 1221. But i asked my consultant and he advised that there is no harm in filling both.


Hi

Does form 80 and form 1221 takes time to fill in details. Is it lengthy process to fill in form with all the required documents. does it require any other supporting document at all.

Thanks


----------



## kapoor.neha

Hi All

I have waited for 156 days to write on this forum about the golden email. Me and my husband have had many sleepless nights waiting for our grant. And today after 5 months when we had left it all on god, we got our visa grant email at 9:00 am (IST) in the morning. It is a big day for us and I trust that god is sitting somewhere to help us but it is just about the right time. My wish of writing on this forum has come true. Wishing you all the very best to all those who have been waiting for their visas you all will get it but it is all about time. Thanks to all of you once again for all the help that was given. And a big thanks to Jaswinder Chopra who has helped me a lot. Below is my timeline:

221111 Accountant
Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa
PTE
Total Point: 70
09.03.2016 Invited 189
22.03.2016 Applied
23.03.2016 Documents uploaded
28.03.2016 Form 80 uploaded
28.03.2016 Medical
30.03.2016 PCC 
11.04.2016 CO Assigned asked for Form 80 and Form 1221 for husband, employment details
22.04.2016 Provided information requested
27.07.2016 Email from AHC to HR
10.08.2016 HR responded to AHC
24.08.2016 Got the grant
29.03.2016 IED


----------



## dakshch

Good to see 263111 getting grants.

261 days and still waiting.


----------



## singh.manjeet1982

gagneshsharma said:


> Yes, you will get invite on next invitation schedule.
> 
> No, though it has many pages, but last few pages are usually blank (at least for me). One can fill it in few hours. Keep your international travel, education and work experience dates handy.
> Yes only these 2 forms.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the quick reply. Appreciate it.


----------



## aussieby2016

kapoor.neha said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have waited for 156 days to write on this forum about the golden email. Me and my husband have had many sleepless nights waiting for our grant. And today after 5 months when we had left it all on god, we got our visa grant email at 9:00 am (IST) in the morning. It is a big day for us and I trust that god is sitting somewhere to help us but it is just about the right time. My wish of writing on this forum has come true. Wishing you all the very best to all those who have been waiting for their visas you all will get it but it is all about time. Thanks to all of you once again for all the help that was given. And a big thanks to Jaswinder Chopra who has helped me a lot. Below is my timeline:
> 
> 221111 Accountant
> Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa
> PTE
> Total Point: 70
> 09.03.2016 Invited 189
> 22.03.2016 Applied
> 23.03.2016 Documents uploaded
> 28.03.2016 Form 80 uploaded
> 28.03.2016 Medical
> 30.03.2016 PCC
> 11.04.2016 CO Assigned asked for Form 80 and Form 1221 for husband, employment details
> 22.04.2016 Provided information requested
> 27.07.2016 Email from AHC to HR
> 10.08.2016 HR responded to AHC
> 24.08.2016 Got the grant
> 29.03.2016 IED


congrats neha...but looks like in sheer excitement and happiness,you mentioned your IED incorrectly.....


----------



## web83

aussieby2016 said:


> congrats neha...but looks in sheer excitement you mentioned your IED incorrectly.....


hahahhaa i was wondering the same...congrats neha.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jayachandran_b

singh.manjeet1982 said:


> Hi
> 
> Does form 80 and form 1221 takes time to fill in details. Is it lengthy process to fill in form with all the required documents. does it require any other supporting document at all.
> 
> Thanks


Tip: First fill Form 80. Most of the questions in 1221 can be directly copy pasted from 80.

About time taken. There are whole sections that will be skipped based on different answers. So don't be intimidated.

Go through the form once without filling any answers. Takes about 10-15 minutes depending on your reading speed. Mark any questions you might have to gather answers from other sources (copy those questions in to a notepad). An example could be the countries you have traveled to in the past 10 years and the exact dates of those travels. You might have to refer to your passport stamps or visas or tickets. Close the form and collect the answers for those questions.

Open the form again and start from Question 1. Recheck page once complete so that you are confident that you haven't missed anything by mistake or made any typos.

You should be able to finish form 80/per applicant in an hour or two maximum. Form 1221 will take half an our tops after that.


----------



## aussieby2016

mysurk said:


> Hello everyone,
> I was granted visa today. Thank you all for the suggestions and help.
> 
> Best wishes to those who are waiting.
> 
> Here are the documents I uploaded (All color print and certified as original):
> - Passport (For ID and Birth proof)
> - ASC acceptance report
> - Employment references in the company letterhead signed by either reporting manager or HR
> - Master degree cert and transcripts
> - Bachelors degree cert and transcripts
> - IELTS report
> - Form 80
> - India and Singapore PCC (After it was requested via CO contact)
> For family:
> Wife:
> - Passport
> - Master degree cert and transcripts
> - Bachelors degree cert and transcripts
> - IELTS report
> - Marriage Certificate
> - Form 80
> - India and Singapore PCC (After it was requested via CO contact)
> Son:
> - Passport
> - Birth certificate
> - Form 80


congrats...


----------



## sandeep3004

kapoor.neha said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have waited for 156 days to write on this forum about the golden email. Me and my husband have had many sleepless nights waiting for our grant. And today after 5 months when we had left it all on god, we got our visa grant email at 9:00 am (IST) in the morning. It is a big day for us and I trust that god is sitting somewhere to help us but it is just about the right time. My wish of writing on this forum has come true. Wishing you all the very best to all those who have been waiting for their visas you all will get it but it is all about time. Thanks to all of you once again for all the help that was given. And a big thanks to Jaswinder Chopra who has helped me a lot. Below is my timeline:
> 
> 221111 Accountant
> Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa
> PTE
> Total Point: 70
> 09.03.2016 Invited 189
> 22.03.2016 Applied
> 23.03.2016 Documents uploaded
> 28.03.2016 Form 80 uploaded
> 28.03.2016 Medical
> 30.03.2016 PCC
> 11.04.2016 CO Assigned asked for Form 80 and Form 1221 for husband, employment details
> 22.04.2016 Provided information requested
> 27.07.2016 Email from AHC to HR
> 10.08.2016 HR responded to AHC
> 24.08.2016 Got the grant
> 29.03.2016 IED


Congrats. Good to see couple of accountants getting grants recently.

Miserable 65 pointer - I think you are next mate.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations
Party Hard Today. 



kapoor.neha said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have waited for 156 days to write on this forum about the golden email. Me and my husband have had many sleepless nights waiting for our grant. And today after 5 months when we had left it all on god, we got our visa grant email at 9:00 am (IST) in the morning. It is a big day for us and I trust that god is sitting somewhere to help us but it is just about the right time. My wish of writing on this forum has come true. Wishing you all the very best to all those who have been waiting for their visas you all will get it but it is all about time. Thanks to all of you once again for all the help that was given. And a big thanks to Jaswinder Chopra who has helped me a lot. Below is my timeline:
> 
> 221111 Accountant
> Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa
> PTE
> Total Point: 70
> 09.03.2016 Invited 189
> 22.03.2016 Applied
> 23.03.2016 Documents uploaded
> 28.03.2016 Form 80 uploaded
> 28.03.2016 Medical
> 30.03.2016 PCC
> 11.04.2016 CO Assigned asked for Form 80 and Form 1221 for husband, employment details
> 22.04.2016 Provided information requested
> 27.07.2016 Email from AHC to HR
> 10.08.2016 HR responded to AHC
> 24.08.2016 Got the grant
> 29.03.2016 IED


----------



## kapoor.neha

aussieby2016 said:


> congrats neha...but looks like in sheer excitement and happiness,you mentioned your IED incorrectly.....


Thanks Aussie and you are right i was so excited that I mentioned a wrong IED. I have now corrected it..


----------



## kapoor.neha

Sush1 said:


> Congratulations
> Party Hard Today.


Thanks Sush..


----------



## goaustralianow

kapoor.neha said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have waited for 156 days to write on this forum about the golden email. Me and my husband have had many sleepless nights waiting for our grant. And today after 5 months when we had left it all on god, we got our visa grant email at 9:00 am (IST) in the morning. It is a big day for us and I trust that god is sitting somewhere to help us but it is just about the right time. My wish of writing on this forum has come true. Wishing you all the very best to all those who have been waiting for their visas you all will get it but it is all about time. Thanks to all of you once again for all the help that was given. And a big thanks to Jaswinder Chopra who has helped me a lot. Below is my timeline:
> 
> 221111 Accountant
> Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa
> PTE
> Total Point: 70
> 09.03.2016 Invited 189
> 22.03.2016 Applied
> 23.03.2016 Documents uploaded
> 28.03.2016 Form 80 uploaded
> 28.03.2016 Medical
> 30.03.2016 PCC
> 11.04.2016 CO Assigned asked for Form 80 and Form 1221 for husband, employment details
> 22.04.2016 Provided information requested
> 27.07.2016 Email from AHC to HR
> 10.08.2016 HR responded to AHC
> 24.08.2016 Got the grant
> 29.03.2016 IED


Hearty Congrats Neha! Wish you all the best for your future endeavours!


----------



## Hardeep689

kapoor.neha said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have waited for 156 days to write on this forum about the golden email. Me and my husband have had many sleepless nights waiting for our grant. And today after 5 months when we had left it all on god, we got our visa grant email at 9:00 am (IST) in the morning. It is a big day for us and I trust that god is sitting somewhere to help us but it is just about the right time. My wish of writing on this forum has come true. Wishing you all the very best to all those who have been waiting for their visas you all will get it but it is all about time. Thanks to all of you once again for all the help that was given. And a big thanks to Jaswinder Chopra who has helped me a lot. Below is my timeline:
> 
> 221111 Accountant
> Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa
> PTE
> Total Point: 70
> 09.03.2016 Invited 189
> 22.03.2016 Applied
> 23.03.2016 Documents uploaded
> 28.03.2016 Form 80 uploaded
> 28.03.2016 Medical
> 30.03.2016 PCC
> 11.04.2016 CO Assigned asked for Form 80 and Form 1221 for husband, employment details
> 22.04.2016 Provided information requested
> 27.07.2016 Email from AHC to HR
> 10.08.2016 HR responded to AHC
> 24.08.2016 Got the grant
> 29.03.2016 IED


Congrats Neha Kapoor. Best of luck for future endeavors.


----------



## magitheboss

Sush1 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Upon lodging of EOI with all medical certificate after that in case the dependant wife gets pregnant later. Will it affect 189 visa grant date?
> Thanks
> <br />
> Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


----------



## dphasan

Anyone Else have the same Situation

Country From Aplying: Pakistan
Visa Lodge: 29-June-16
Medical Result Uploaded: 11-July-16
PCC and All other Docs Uploaded: 11-July-16
CO Assignment: No status
Grant: Still Waiting

If No CO Assignment Till Now will it leads to Direct Grant


----------



## web83

dphasan said:


> Anyone Else have the same Situation
> 
> Country From Aplying: Pakistan
> Visa Lodge: 29-June-16
> Medical Result Uploaded: 11-July-16
> PCC and All other Docs Uploaded: 11-July-16
> CO Assignment: No status
> Grant: Still Waiting
> 
> If No CO Assignment Till Now will it leads to Direct Grant


i am from pakistan and my CO was assigned on the 15th day after lodgement.what is exactly your application status?

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## web83

web83 said:


> i am from pakistan and my CO was assigned on the 15th day after lodgement.what is exactly your application status?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


either the status is application received or assessment in progress

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## dphasan

web83 said:


> i am from pakistan and my CO was assigned on the 15th day after lodgement.what is exactly your application status?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


I got no acknowledgement either case officer has been assigned as they dont ask any further docs. So I m confused that is this a case of direct grant


----------



## romeldoshi

Hi guys,

I am in a situation and I wonder if any of you guys who have got their visa grant experience this. 

I am the main applicant for 189 and my wife is the dependent applicant. Until about 2 weeks ago, I could see all of my wife's documents which we had uploaded (in May 2016) on the portal. However, when I check now, it doesnt show any of the documents anymore except the one that we were requested for upload recently. 

What would this mean? Any ideas?

Would appreciate your inputs. 

Screenshot for your reference -









Cheers


----------



## romeldoshi

Hi guys,

I am in a situation and I wonder if any of you guys who have got their visa grant experience this. 

I am the main applicant for 189 and my wife is the dependent applicant. Until about 2 weeks ago, I could see all of my wife's documents which we had uploaded (in May 2016) on the portal. However, when I check now, it doesnt show any of the documents anymore except the one that we were requested for upload recently. 

What would this mean? Any ideas?

Would appreciate your inputs. 

Screenshot for your reference -









Cheers


----------



## Arnab2014

Moneyjheeta said:


> janeriz26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi congrats
> Please share your timeline
> 
> 
> 
> Please refer to my timeline!
Click to expand...


----------



## aussieby2016

romeldoshi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am in a situation and I wonder if any of you guys who have got their visa grant experience this.
> 
> I am the main applicant for 189 and my wife is the dependent applicant. Until about 2 weeks ago, I could see all of my wife's documents which we had uploaded (in May 2016) on the portal. However, when I check now, it doesnt show any of the documents anymore except the one that we were requested for upload recently.
> 
> What would this mean? Any ideas?
> 
> Would appreciate your inputs.
> 
> Screenshot for your reference -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Try uploading anyone document again. if the numbers change from 0 received to 1 received then you need to upload all again.....presently it shows 0 received against each sub heading.....


----------



## Roy1108

Does anyone know if attaching a new document on a previously submitted application puts the submission date back in the queue?


----------



## anikatyayan

kapoor.neha said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have waited for 156 days to write on this forum about the golden email. Me and my husband have had many sleepless nights waiting for our grant. And today after 5 months when we had left it all on god, we got our visa grant email at 9:00 am (IST) in the morning. It is a big day for us and I trust that god is sitting somewhere to help us but it is just about the right time. My wish of writing on this forum has come true. Wishing you all the very best to all those who have been waiting for their visas you all will get it but it is all about time. Thanks to all of you once again for all the help that was given. And a big thanks to Jaswinder Chopra who has helped me a lot. Below is my timeline:
> 
> 221111 Accountant
> Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa
> PTE
> Total Point: 70
> 09.03.2016 Invited 189
> 22.03.2016 Applied
> 23.03.2016 Documents uploaded
> 28.03.2016 Form 80 uploaded
> 28.03.2016 Medical
> 30.03.2016 PCC
> 11.04.2016 CO Assigned asked for Form 80 and Form 1221 for husband, employment details
> 22.04.2016 Provided information requested
> 27.07.2016 Email from AHC to HR
> 10.08.2016 HR responded to AHC
> 24.08.2016 Got the grant
> 29.03.2016 IED


Many Congratulations Neha...Gives hope to us accountants also...


----------



## aussieby2016

Roy1108 said:


> Does anyone know if attaching a new document on a previously submitted application puts the submission date back in the queue?


no it doesn't...till CO contact you can upload documents.....


----------



## Roy1108

Thanks a lot


----------



## Deeps2016

kapoor.neha said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have waited for 156 days to write on this forum about the golden email. Me and my husband have had many sleepless nights waiting for our grant. And today after 5 months when we had left it all on god, we got our visa grant email at 9:00 am (IST) in the morning. It is a big day for us and I trust that god is sitting somewhere to help us but it is just about the right time. My wish of writing on this forum has come true. Wishing you all the very best to all those who have been waiting for their visas you all will get it but it is all about time. Thanks to all of you once again for all the help that was given. And a big thanks to Jaswinder Chopra who has helped me a lot. Below is my timeline:
> 
> 221111 Accountant
> Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa
> PTE
> Total Point: 70
> 09.03.2016 Invited 189
> 22.03.2016 Applied
> 23.03.2016 Documents uploaded
> 28.03.2016 Form 80 uploaded
> 28.03.2016 Medical
> 30.03.2016 PCC
> 11.04.2016 CO Assigned asked for Form 80 and Form 1221 for husband, employment details
> 22.04.2016 Provided information requested
> 27.07.2016 Email from AHC to HR
> 10.08.2016 HR responded to AHC
> 24.08.2016 Got the grant
> 29.03.2016 IED




Congrats and all the very best....


----------



## ajaysingh

*Visa Document upload*

Hi All,

I am in process of uploading my documents after paying the fees.

Could anyone please suggest if for work experience related docs, do we have to upload all the documents in one pdf or company wise.

Also, is it mandatory to upload all the payslips or one per quarter will do !

If i am submitting all the payslips, so we still have to submit the bank statements !

Is there any existing thread regarding document upload !

I have too many documents as i have worked in 5 different companies and it looks difficult to upload all the docs within 60 docs as limit.

So, i would appreciate if anyone can tell me the mandatory documents which must be uploaded !


----------



## Manan008

what is the difference between IED and Grant ?


----------



## Manan008

ajaysingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in process of uploading my documents after paying the fees.
> 
> Could anyone please suggest if for work experience related docs, do we have to upload all the documents in one pdf or company wise.
> 
> Also, is it mandatory to upload all the payslips or one per quarter will do !
> 
> If i am submitting all the payslips, so we still have to submit the bank statements !
> 
> Is there any existing thread regarding document upload !
> 
> I have too many documents as i have worked in 5 different companies and it looks difficult to upload all the docs within 60 docs as limit.
> 
> So, i would appreciate if anyone can tell me the mandatory documents which must be uploaded !



Upload company wise.. For detail about documents open document checklist of 189 visa... Generally for employment a tax certificate a pay slip and recommendation letter is require....person who sign recomendation letter must mention his name and email.


----------



## buddha77

Congrats, my would be 6 month waiting anniversary date tomorrow, just waiting.


----------



## goaustralianow

dphasan said:


> Anyone Else have the same Situation
> 
> Country From Aplying: Pakistan
> Visa Lodge: 29-June-16
> Medical Result Uploaded: 11-July-16
> PCC and All other Docs Uploaded: 11-July-16
> CO Assignment: No status
> Grant: Still Waiting
> 
> If No CO Assignment Till Now will it leads to Direct Grant


I am in the same situation. Lodged on 10th Jul 2016 still under "received" status on 45th day mark.


----------



## web83

Manan008 said:


> what is the difference between IED and Grant ?


grant is the "Visa grant",means the day u receive your visa is your grant date.IED is the "initial entry date",this date is basically the deadline for your first entry.u have to enter australia before this date.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## dphasan

goaustralianow said:


> I am in the same situation. Lodged on 10th Jul 2016 still under "received" status on 45th day mark.


R u counting Weekends also.


----------



## mysurk

Priyavl said:


> Congratulations!
> May I know why do you need to provide PCC for both Singapore and India?
> Were younin both these places during the last 10 years?


Yes, have been in Singapore since 6 years.


----------



## mysurk

Roy1108 said:


> Hi Mysurk. Congrats! Did you also get the employment letters notarised/certified as true?


Thanks and Yes.


----------



## mysurk

goaustralianow said:


> Congrats Mate! All the best for your future endeavours!
> 
> What's your ANZSCO?


Thanks mate.
Software Engineer


----------



## mysurk

Shaivi said:


> Congrats.
> After howmany days you get grant?


Have put the dates in my signature..
About 2 months from visa lodge
About 30 working days after CO contact


----------



## riyansydney

Expert,

Need information. How long does case officer takes to grant visa after Medical assessment.
I have done my medical on 19th August.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

MissionAus_2016 said:


> There was a way in immiaccount where we could set our email address in "My Preferences" for any changes in application status but now I do not see this "My Preferences" tab which was at the right of My Applications tab.
> Also now I dont see any place where we could set our email address for application status alerts, it was an ease that you dont need to open up immi account everytime to check if application is finalized while waiting for visa grant.
> 
> Has anyone of you noticed or are getting this "My Preference" tab in Immi account.


Has any one seeing "My Preferences" tab now next to My Applications tab in Immi account..


----------



## civil189

Aussieby2016. Pm me your mobile no


233211 civil engineer
Pte 3 oct 2015, EOI 2 dec 2015, visa lodge 30 Jan 2016 
All documents uploaded


----------



## AbhishekKotian

kapoor.neha said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have waited for 156 days to write on this forum about the golden email. Me and my husband have had many sleepless nights waiting for our grant. And today after 5 months when we had left it all on god, we got our visa grant email at 9:00 am (IST) in the morning. It is a big day for us and I trust that god is sitting somewhere to help us but it is just about the right time. My wish of writing on this forum has come true. Wishing you all the very best to all those who have been waiting for their visas you all will get it but it is all about time. Thanks to all of you once again for all the help that was given. And a big thanks to Jaswinder Chopra who has helped me a lot. Below is my timeline:
> 
> 221111 Accountant
> Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa
> PTE
> Total Point: 70
> 09.03.2016 Invited 189
> 22.03.2016 Applied
> 23.03.2016 Documents uploaded
> 28.03.2016 Form 80 uploaded
> 28.03.2016 Medical
> 30.03.2016 PCC
> 11.04.2016 CO Assigned asked for Form 80 and Form 1221 for husband, employment details
> 22.04.2016 Provided information requested
> 27.07.2016 Email from AHC to HR
> 10.08.2016 HR responded to AHC
> 24.08.2016 Got the grant
> 29.03.2016 IED


Congratulations Neha


----------



## harinderjitf5

No predefined time frame. I am still waiting after 70 days.



riyansydney said:


> Expert,
> 
> Need information. How long does case officer takes to grant visa after Medical assessment.
> I have done my medical on 19th August.


----------



## sheiky

mysurk said:


> Hello everyone,
> I was granted visa today. Thank you all for the suggestions and help.
> 
> Best wishes to those who are waiting.
> 
> Here are the documents I uploaded (All color print and certified as original):
> - Passport (For ID and Birth proof)
> - ASC acceptance report
> - Employment references in the company letterhead signed by either reporting manager or HR
> - Master degree cert and transcripts
> - Bachelors degree cert and transcripts
> - IELTS report
> - Form 80
> - India and Singapore PCC (After it was requested via CO contact)
> For family:
> Wife:
> - Passport
> - Master degree cert and transcripts
> - Bachelors degree cert and transcripts
> - IELTS report
> - Marriage Certificate
> - Form 80
> - India and Singapore PCC (After it was requested via CO contact)
> Son:
> - Passport
> - Birth certificate
> - Form 80


Congrats MySurk


----------



## goaustralianow

dphasan said:


> R u counting Weekends also.


ofcourse!


----------



## sheiky

kapoor.neha said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have waited for 156 days to write on this forum about the golden email. Me and my husband have had many sleepless nights waiting for our grant. And today after 5 months when we had left it all on god, we got our visa grant email at 9:00 am (IST) in the morning. It is a big day for us and I trust that god is sitting somewhere to help us but it is just about the right time. My wish of writing on this forum has come true. Wishing you all the very best to all those who have been waiting for their visas you all will get it but it is all about time. Thanks to all of you once again for all the help that was given. And a big thanks to Jaswinder Chopra who has helped me a lot. Below is my timeline


Congratulations Neha.


----------



## kuljeetgill27

Hi Experts,

I am new to forum.Need your advice on few things.
I have submitted EOI on 2nd Aug 16.Expecting invitation in SEPT first round.
I have some doubts. please suggest on:
1. While filling details for HAP ID ,by mistake I entered wrong year of birth for my daughter.Medical is done and results are reflected in My health declaration.I am not update it now.Can case officer update it during my visa application process or suggest how can I get it updated.
2. Has anyone filled visa from Brazil. I am from India, living in brazil. Please guide if someone filled from Brazil.

appreciate your advice.
Thanks!!
thanks


----------



## jigar87

does CO assignment happen in sequence? like EOI happens in sequence, the one who applied first will get it first ?

Or do they have other factors like Nationality ?
I am talking about only offshore candidates.

From immitracker I can see someone under 2613 has lodged Visa after me but has already got CO assigned.

In my case direct grant is not possible since I need request letter from CO to apply for Hong Kong PCC so for me CO assignment has to happen.


----------



## andreyx108b

dphasan said:


> Anyone Else have the same Situation
> 
> Country From Aplying: Pakistan
> Visa Lodge: 29-June-16
> Medical Result Uploaded: 11-July-16
> PCC and All other Docs Uploaded: 11-July-16
> CO Assignment: No status
> Grant: Still Waiting
> 
> If No CO Assignment Till Now will it leads to Direct Grant




You can check in the tracking table. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

jigar87 said:


> does CO assignment happen in sequence? like EOI happens in sequence, the one who applied first will get it first ?
> 
> Or do they have other factors like Nationality ?
> I am talking about only offshore candidates.
> 
> From immitracker I can see someone under 2613 has lodged Visa after me but has already got CO assigned.
> 
> In my case direct grant is not possible since I need request letter from CO to apply for Hong Kong PCC so for me CO assignment has to happen.


As you have noticed that someone who lodged after you has already got Case Officer assigned which means there is no sequencing followed. Neither does the CO get assigned as per nationality or ANZSCO codes.

Maybe your case has already been picked up by a CO and review is happening at the background and would soon come back to you for Hong Kong PCC.


----------



## Playdidgreedu

Hello all
Please help if any one of you can contribute to answer. 

I am in process to lodge my visa application and yet have to undergo Medicals. 
I had anxiety (GAD) and depression episode last year. Though I'm fully recovered but still on medication. My psychiatrist told to take at least 2 years. 
I don't want to hide in my Medical declaration but same time I worry I might lose my visa application on this ground. 
Have anyone of you know anyone who has been in similar circumstances and how DIBP react to it. 

You may please PM me.
Thank you.


----------



## Playdidgreedu

Playdidgreedu said:


> Hello all
> Please help if any one of you can contribute to answer.
> 
> I am in process to lodge my visa application and yet have to undergo Medicals.
> I had anxiety (GAD) and depression episode last year. Though I'm fully recovered but still on medication. My psychiatrist told to take at least 2 years.
> I don't want to hide in my Medical declaration but same time I worry I might lose my visa application on this ground.
> Have anyone of you know anyone who has been in similar circumstances and how DIBP react to it.
> 
> Thank you.


No PM feature for my account.


----------



## dakshch

Playdidgreedu said:


> Hello all
> Please help if any one of you can contribute to answer.
> 
> I am in process to lodge my visa application and yet have to undergo Medicals.
> I had anxiety (GAD) and depression episode last year. Though I'm fully recovered but still on medication. My psychiatrist told to take at least 2 years.
> I don't want to hide in my Medical declaration but same time I worry I might lose my visa application on this ground.
> Have anyone of you know anyone who has been in similar circumstances and how DIBP react to it.
> 
> You may please PM me.
> Thank you.




Well i too had undergone a dark phase of depression and ended up with panic attacks and GAD.

It's nothing to worry about. Almost half the worlds population suffers from some degree of GAD. It's absolutely normal and wouldn't affect your medicals in any way. 
Medical grounds for visa rejection are based on serious conditions like TB, AIDS or some other communicative disease. 

So feel free to go ahead with your application and good luck.


----------



## Playdidgreedu

Thank you.


----------



## sheiky

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Has any one seeing "My Preferences" tab now next to My Applications tab in Immi account..


I don't see *My Preferences* Tab next to *My Applications* tab. If you are looking for *Alert Preferences* tab it is under *Manage Account* link which is located in the top right hand corner in the page.


----------



## piyushanjali

Hello Everyone!!

Time to write once again.
Visa filled 4thMay
CO CONTACT 27MAY
AHC CALL 27JULY
ANZO 263111

Still waiting and waiting..already resigned one month back...no luck till now...even my agent went for feedback service...no update...each day passing is killing...

Please suggest if something can help??

Regards...


----------



## Vinay123

piyushanjali said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> Time to write once again.
> Visa filled 4thMay
> CO CONTACT 27MAY
> AHC CALL 27JULY
> ANZO 263111
> 
> Still waiting and waiting..already resigned one month back...no luck till now...even my agent went for feedback service...no update...each day passing is killing...
> 
> Please suggest if something can help??
> 
> Regards...


Don't know the exact reason, however in general, there is huge delay for Visa grant for Anzo 263111


----------



## piyushanjali

True...hard luck even after uploading all docs...really no words to express how each day passes by.....


----------



## riyansydney

harinderjitf5 said:


> No predefined time frame. I am still waiting after 70 days.


The second last time CO contacted for Tax return and superannuation docs. Those docs i already submitted. Last time they contacted me for health assessment. Is this mean that they are already satisfied on my points claim part? 

So far i know, health assessment is the final stage when CO are about to grant visa?

Am I right?


----------



## sheiky

piyushanjali said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> Time to write once again.
> Visa filled 4thMay
> CO CONTACT 27MAY
> AHC CALL 27JULY
> ANZO 263111
> 
> Still waiting and waiting..already resigned one month back...no luck till now...even my agent went for feedback service...no update...each day passing is killing...
> 
> Please suggest if something can help??
> 
> Regards...


I understand your frustration. Dont let loose the hope & patience. It had proved positive for many applicants in this forum. Employment Verification has been done for you. It should have been a positive one. So you should be getting the Grant this month. Lets hope for your best.

Why not send an email to GSM and check about your status.? Write to them that its been 3 months after CO contact, stil the case is idle. Explain to them about your resignation. Express your eagerness to move to Oz asap and you are already started applying for jobs online. They will sure understand your situation and make it fast. Best wishes.


----------



## sheiky

riyansydney said:


> The second last time CO contacted for Tax return and superannuation docs. Those docs i already submitted. Last time they contacted me for health assessment. Is this mean that they are already satisfied on my points claim part?
> 
> So far i know, health assessment is the final stage when CO are about to grant visa?
> 
> Am I right?


Emp verification and Health assessment will drag and delay the case. As you have submitted tax and super docs it should be good to go. One thing Positive for you might be Australian work exp, which they might assess quickly using local sources.

As the CO requested for Medicals, it might be to finalize your case. I saw last week a fast grant for General category accountant compared to management category. Hope, you should get it soon. Best Wishes.


----------



## Roy1108

Grant in 6 days! More info to follow


----------



## sm8764

Congrates ... Best of Luck !




kapoor.neha said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have waited for 156 days to write on this forum about the golden email. Me and my husband have had many sleepless nights waiting for our grant. And today after 5 months when we had left it all on god, we got our visa grant email at 9:00 am (IST) in the morning. It is a big day for us and I trust that god is sitting somewhere to help us but it is just about the right time. My wish of writing on this forum has come true. Wishing you all the very best to all those who have been waiting for their visas you all will get it but it is all about time. Thanks to all of you once again for all the help that was given. And a big thanks to Jaswinder Chopra who has helped me a lot. Below is my timeline:
> 
> 221111 Accountant
> Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa
> PTE
> Total Point: 70
> 09.03.2016 Invited 189
> 22.03.2016 Applied
> 23.03.2016 Documents uploaded
> 28.03.2016 Form 80 uploaded
> 28.03.2016 Medical
> 30.03.2016 PCC
> 11.04.2016 CO Assigned asked for Form 80 and Form 1221 for husband, employment details
> 22.04.2016 Provided information requested
> 27.07.2016 Email from AHC to HR
> 10.08.2016 HR responded to AHC
> 24.08.2016 Got the grant
> 29.03.2016 IED


----------



## nicemathan

Difficult phase, but don't worry you will sail through it.

This too shall pass by.    



piyushanjali said:


> True...hard luck even after uploading all docs...really no words to express how each day passes by.....


----------



## sm8764

Congratulations for all who are getting grants, it can be seen lot of grants coming this month. Best of luck for all. It is so hard to wait for it.

It has been 184 days passed ... Is it time taking trend for Accountants ????


----------



## AJAUS

Roy1108 said:


> Grant in 6 days! More info to follow




Wow! Congratulations. Please share the details. 



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Document Request: 18-08-16 Marriage Certificate 
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations


Roy1108 said:


> Grant in 6 days! More info to follow


----------



## Sajjadzaheer

Congratulations to all who have recieved their golden email and good luck to those who are in wait. Anybody around, who has applied for 133111 (CPM) ? 
I am waiting for past 193 days and verification from AHC has also been completed from me and few of my companies 15 days back. 
Now the wait is killing.


----------



## goaustralianow

Roy1108 said:


> Grant in 6 days! More info to follow


Grant in 6 days??? WOW! Congrats mate! Please do share your ANZSCO, timeline and whether you are onshore or offshore applicant?


----------



## MissionAus_2016

sheiky said:


> I don't see *My Preferences* Tab next to *My Applications* tab. If you are looking for *Alert Preferences* tab it is under *Manage Account* link which is located in the top right hand corner in the page.


Thanks.

That means DIBP has got this tab removed from immiaccount. Now we are left with no other option but to open immiaccount every time when we need to check our application status as communication email address is of agent..


----------



## dakshch

piyushanjali said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> Time to write once again.
> Visa filled 4thMay
> CO CONTACT 27MAY
> AHC CALL 27JULY
> ANZO 263111
> 
> Still waiting and waiting..already resigned one month back...no luck till now...even my agent went for feedback service...no update...each day passing is killing...
> 
> Please suggest if something can help??
> 
> Regards...






Vinay123 said:


> Don't know the exact reason, however in general, there is huge delay for Visa grant for Anzo 263111






sheiky said:


> I understand your frustration. Dont let loose the hope & patience. It had proved positive for many applicants in this forum. Employment Verification has been done for you. It should have been a positive one. So you should be getting the Grant this month. Lets hope for your best.
> 
> Why not send an email to GSM and check about your status.? Write to them that its been 3 months after CO contact, stil the case is idle. Explain to them about your resignation. Express your eagerness to move to Oz asap and you are already started applying for jobs online. They will sure understand your situation and make it fast. Best wishes.






Roy1108 said:


> Grant in 6 days! More info to follow




Day 262

1 week short of 9 months.


----------



## Roy1108

Guys

Here's my timeline if it helps

Code: Accountant general
Ita : 3rd August 16
Application lodged: 16th August 16
Grant: 25th August 16

Guys who are waiting for a long time on specific codes: DIBP follow certain protocol depending on the occupation planning levels set by the government, which means certain job codes are given less priority and many other factors on individual application come in to play. Please try review your application from the assessors point of view and upload any further documents which you think may strengthen your supporting documents.

Good luck


----------



## pareshs

Roy1108 said:


> Guys
> 
> Here's my timeline if it helps
> 
> Code: Accountant general
> Ita : 3rd August 16
> Application lodged: 16th August 16
> Grant: 25th August 16
> 
> Guys who are waiting for a long time on specific codes: DIBP follow certain protocol depending on the occupation planning levels set by the government, which means certain job codes are given less priority and many other factors on individual application come in to play. Please try review your application from the assessors point of view and upload any further documents which you think may strengthen your supporting documents.
> 
> Good luck


Hi Roy1108, 

Congrats on the grant. You were granted in the speed of light wow!.

Could you please advise what was your total points bro.

Regards, 
Paresh


----------



## Meissam

Roy1108 said:


> Guys
> 
> Here's my timeline if it helps
> 
> Code: Accountant general
> Ita : 3rd August 16
> Application lodged: 16th August 16
> Grant: 25th August 16
> 
> Guys who are waiting for a long time on specific codes: DIBP follow certain protocol depending on the occupation planning levels set by the government, which means certain job codes are given less priority and many other factors on individual application come in to play. Please try review your application from the assessors point of view and upload any further documents which you think may strengthen your supporting documents.
> 
> Good luck


Congrats !!!
I believe your record can now be registered in Guinness World Records.
Would you mind to share list of docs uploaded?


----------



## hussy006

Hello guys,

can someone kindly write here GSM Brisbane contact number as i am planning to call them tomorrow. almost 136 days already passed now. 


189 Subclass - Accountant
26/02/2016 -- EOI Submitted (70)
09/03/2016 -- 189 Invite Received 
11/04/2016 -- Visa lodged
12/05/2016 -- CO Request (Brisbane)
27/05/2016 -- Meds & PCC Finalised and submitted
16/06/2016 -- Employment verification
--------------- -- Grant 
12/04/2017 -- IED


----------



## Sush1

Are you an onshore candidate?



Roy1108 said:


> Guys
> 
> Here's my timeline if it helps
> 
> Code: Accountant general
> Ita : 3rd August 16
> Application lodged: 16th August 16
> Grant: 25th August 16
> 
> Guys who are waiting for a long time on specific codes: DIBP follow certain protocol depending on the occupation planning levels set by the government, which means certain job codes are given less priority and many other factors on individual application come in to play. Please try review your application from the assessors point of view and upload any further documents which you think may strengthen your supporting documents.
> 
> Good luck


----------



## vihansri

There is no specific number for Brisbane, call +61731367000

I have very similar timelines as yours.



hussy006 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> can someone kindly write here GSM Brisbane contact number as i am planning to call them tomorrow. almost 136 days already passed now.
> 
> 
> 189 Subclass - Accountant
> 26/02/2016 -- EOI Submitted (70)
> 09/03/2016 -- 189 Invite Received
> 11/04/2016 -- Visa lodged
> 12/05/2016 -- CO Request (Brisbane)
> 27/05/2016 -- Meds & PCC Finalised and submitted
> 16/06/2016 -- Employment verification
> --------------- -- Grant
> 12/04/2017 -- IED


----------



## Sush1

Same Code,

Visa Lodged on 1st April.



hussy006 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> can someone kindly write here GSM Brisbane contact number as i am planning to call them tomorrow. almost 136 days already passed now.
> 
> 
> 189 Subclass - Accountant
> 26/02/2016 -- EOI Submitted (70)
> 09/03/2016 -- 189 Invite Received
> 11/04/2016 -- Visa lodged
> 12/05/2016 -- CO Request (Brisbane)
> 27/05/2016 -- Meds & PCC Finalised and submitted
> 16/06/2016 -- Employment verification
> --------------- -- Grant
> 12/04/2017 -- IED


----------



## anikatyayan

Hi All,

Need info on the below, if anyone may have been in similar situation.

I had applied for 189 visa 5 months back and it is still in process. My medicals are suppose to expire in 40 days time. Can I get a grant before that although the IED would be very less or DIBP will let it expire and ask for fresh medical in some time as they may not grant visa with a very short IED like 30 days.


----------



## ajayccet

*Employment verification*

Hi all,

i have a question regarding employment verification,

1. DIBP verifies my job in my past company, my HR manager got email from DIBP but my manager somehow replied my employment period wrong, i left the company on 07.05.2016 and i have proofs for that but my manager said that i left the company on 05.05.2016. What should i do now, what can happen in this case ?

i really need the help, please reply ASAP.

Thanks


----------



## ajayccet

Hi sir,

DIBP has verified my employment also 3 days back but my manager made a mistake, he mistakenly said that i left the company on 05.05.2015 but actually i left the company on 07.05.2016 and i do have strong documents for that. Is this going to create a problem in my case ?
189 Visa subclass
233311 Electrical engineer
visa lodged 04.03.2016

Please reply


----------



## abhishek.gupta

Arnab2014 said:


> Dear Friends ,
> 
> eheemm eheem ... YES YES YES !!! :second:
> 
> It's GOD's Grace and wishes from my friends . I can't name all , but all of you helped me a lot to pass this phase .
> 
> This morning I received the Golden Mail for myself , my daughter and my wife.
> 
> Tip of the day : Be brutally honest throughout your application. Trust me mates, if a profile like I can get through, so will all of you . There is no pattern, no predictive analytics , just pure patience .
> 
> 
> I will continue to be a part of this forum and other forums of Expat Forum .
> 
> 
> Cheers !!!!


Congrats !!


----------



## abhishek.gupta

smartsammy said:


> Hello All
> 
> I am a silent viewer of this group and never had an account so never participated in any discussion but today I created an account with an objective.
> I wanted to give some energy to the people who are loosing their hopes day by day. Friends, I was in the situation till 8 AM yesterday morning when I checked and found that the grant email has finally hit my inbox. I was getting hopeless day by day and had consoled myself already that it is going to take good time but all of sudden the wait ended yesterday morning.
> 
> The grant was received for all three of us (me, my wife and son).
> ACS: 12th March
> The application was submitted on 23rd April, 2016 with the help of a consultant in Noida. Points claimed : 65
> There was query on 10th of may which was responded on 8th of June (PCC's were delayed).
> ANZSCO code : 263111
> I am an offshore candidate.
> Direct grant with no verification or call to the people who signed ERL's.
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing their experience, I am not good in writing details but still can help if there are any specific questions.
> 
> I wish everyone patience and good luck !
> Regards
> A friend !!


congrats !! 

Please share your timeline


----------



## abhishek.gupta

kapoor.neha said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have waited for 156 days to write on this forum about the golden email. Me and my husband have had many sleepless nights waiting for our grant. And today after 5 months when we had left it all on god, we got our visa grant email at 9:00 am (IST) in the morning. It is a big day for us and I trust that god is sitting somewhere to help us but it is just about the right time. My wish of writing on this forum has come true. Wishing you all the very best to all those who have been waiting for their visas you all will get it but it is all about time. Thanks to all of you once again for all the help that was given. And a big thanks to Jaswinder Chopra who has helped me a lot. Below is my timeline:
> 
> 221111 Accountant
> Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa
> PTE
> Total Point: 70
> 09.03.2016 Invited 189
> 22.03.2016 Applied
> 23.03.2016 Documents uploaded
> 28.03.2016 Form 80 uploaded
> 28.03.2016 Medical
> 30.03.2016 PCC
> 11.04.2016 CO Assigned asked for Form 80 and Form 1221 for husband, employment details
> 22.04.2016 Provided information requested
> 27.07.2016 Email from AHC to HR
> 10.08.2016 HR responded to AHC
> 24.08.2016 Got the grant
> 29.03.2016 IED


Congrats Neha !!


----------



## sheiky

Roy1108 said:


> Guys
> 
> Here's my timeline if it helps
> 
> Code: Accountant general
> Ita : 3rd August 16
> Application lodged: 16th August 16
> Grant: 25th August 16
> 
> Guys who are waiting for a long time on specific codes: DIBP follow certain protocol depending on the occupation planning levels set by the government, which means certain job codes are given less priority and many other factors on individual application come in to play. Please try review your application from the assessors point of view and upload any further documents which you think may strengthen your supporting documents.
> 
> Good luck


Congrats on your Lightening Speed Grant.


----------



## sheiky

ajayccet said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i have a question regarding employment verification,
> 
> 1. DIBP verifies my job in my past company, my HR manager got email from DIBP but my manager somehow replied my employment period wrong, i left the company on 07.05.2016 and i have proofs for that but my manager said that i left the company on 05.05.2016. What should i do now, what can happen in this case ?
> 
> i really need the help, please reply ASAP.
> 
> Thanks


I dont think you have to do anything from your side as of now. Lets wait till the CO comes back to you for any queries. I believe couple of days gap doesn't matter. Most of the time DIBP wants to check whether the employee is a genuine in that company and R&R submitted are performed by the employee in that company. All the Best.


----------



## Telecomaster

aussieby2016 said:


> no it doesn't...till CO contact you can upload documents.....


Hello Aussie
The officer already contacted me asking for docs and I uploaded them and hit the "Information provided" button
Can't I upload more docs right now?


----------



## Jaysingapore

Roy1108 said:


> Guys
> 
> Here's my timeline if it helps
> 
> Code: Accountant general
> Ita : 3rd August 16
> Application lodged: 16th August 16
> Grant: 25th August 16
> 
> Guys who are waiting for a long time on specific codes: DIBP follow certain protocol depending on the occupation planning levels set by the government, which means certain job codes are given less priority and many other factors on individual application come in to play. Please try review your application from the assessors point of view and upload any further documents which you think may strengthen your supporting documents.
> 
> Good luck




Congrats mate. It was super quick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheiky

anikatyayan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need info on the below, if anyone may have been in similar situation.
> 
> I had applied for 189 visa 5 months back and it is still in process. My medicals are suppose to expire in 40 days time. Can I get a grant before that although the IED would be very less or DIBP will let it expire and ask for fresh medical in some time as they may not grant visa with a very short IED like 30 days.


We cant do anything other than wait  You can also shoot a mail to DIBP and explain your situation.

Doesn't matter if it is 30 days, If I am you, when Border gives me IED in a week time, I dont mind. I will happily validate my visa and come back. All we need is the Golden mail. 
Don't worry. You will get one soon.


----------



## magitheboss

Hi mates, 

Once 189 visa launched whether the case officer will again check the employment by emailing the company? 
I thought they already verified during Skill assessment /Engineers Australia. 
I afraid because my employer in India may not reply promptly. Only Singapore companies I can trust. 
Huh plz anyone advice. 
Thanks 
Mahesh 

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


----------



## hussy006

Sush1 said:


> Same Code,
> 
> Visa Lodged on 1st April.


Lets hope for the best :fingerscrossed::juggle:


----------



## hussy006

vihansri said:


> There is no specific number for Brisbane, call +61731367000
> 
> I have very similar timelines as yours.


Thanks mate.


----------



## hussy006

Hi Guys,

Do someone have same timeline as me. please also mention which team you are assigned to.


----------



## ajaysingh

*My health declaration status*

Hi All,

My health declaration application is being still shown as incomplete even though the status of each applicant says - "health clearance provided - no action required"

Is there anything that needs to be done from my side regarding this !

Status of my visa application is in Received status and i did the medicals before submitting the visa application.

Regards,
Ajay


----------



## jayachandran_b

When you login to immi account it gives a message saying the incomplete status is a system issue and it's ok.


----------



## sheiky

ajaysingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My health declaration application is being still shown as incomplete even though the status of each applicant says - "health clearance provided - no action required"
> 
> Is there anything that needs to be done from my side regarding this !
> 
> Status of my visa application is in Received status and i did the medicals before submitting the visa application.
> 
> Regards,
> Ajay


Nothing to worry regarding Medicals if you submit it and it says No Action Required. I logged into eMedical account (link given below) and printed the Information sheet for each applicant as PDF and upload inside respective Evidence of Medical section.

eMedical

The below statements are grabbed from Information Page after you login successfully.


> MY HEALTH DECLARATIONS ISSUES
> My Health Declarations forms that have been submitted to the department are incorrectly displaying a status of incomplete within ImmiAccount. The incorrect status will not affect the health examination process.
> 
> Users can still access the eMedical Referral Letter via the View health assessment> Organise health examinations links within ImmiAccount.


----------



## freezeee

Got the grant today guys<3 Thanks for all your support.


----------



## goaustralianow

freezeee said:


> Got the grant today guys<3 Thanks for all your support.




Congrats mate! All the best for your future endeavours!

Can you please share your ANZSCO and timeline?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kuljeetgill27

kuljeetgill27 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am new to forum.Need your advice on few things.
> I have submitted EOI on 2nd Aug 16.Expecting invitation in SEPT first round.
> I have some doubts. please suggest on:
> 1. While filling details for HAP ID ,by mistake I entered wrong year of birth for my daughter.Medical is done and results are reflected in My health declaration.I am not update it now.Can case officer update it during my visa application process or suggest how can I get it updated.
> 2. Has anyone filled visa from Brazil. I am from India, living in brazil. Please guide if someone filled from Brazil.
> 
> appreciate your advice.
> Thanks!!
> thanks


Hi Experts , 
I would really appreciate if someone can guide me.
Thanks


----------



## sheiky

freezeee said:


> Got the grant today guys<3 Thanks for all your support.


Congratulations on your Grant..! All the best for your future endeavours..!


----------



## freezeee

goaustralianow said:


> Congrats mate! All the best for your future endeavours!
> 
> Can you please share your ANZSCO and timeline?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, thanks mate. Yes the timeline was updated under my signature.


----------



## goaustralianow

freezeee said:


> Hi, thanks mate. Yes the timeline was updated under my signature.




Great! Are you an onshore applicant or offshore?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viaan

freezeee said:


> Got the grant today guys<3 Thanks for all your support.


Congrats Mate, Finally good to see accountants getting grant...


----------



## freezeee

goaustralianow said:


> Great! Are you an onshore applicant or offshore?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, I applied in Australia so the whole process was here.


----------



## freezeee

Viaan said:


> Congrats Mate, Finally good to see accountants getting grant...


Yes. I haven't seen much grants from accountants lol. So are you waiting for your grant? Just let you know that my application was processed by Adelaide team.


----------



## Pradeep1998

Hi, Need some advice. I have lodged my visa app for 189 on the 10th of June 2016 with all documents front up-loaded and paid the fess as well. I have still not received any kind of communication from the DIBP nor do i know if the case officer is assigned. The status is just showing application received and under review. 
Can any one help me with how to check on the current status.

Thanks


----------



## goaustralianow

Pradeep1998 said:


> Hi, Need some advice. I have lodged my visa app for 189 on the 10th of June 2016 with all documents front up-loaded and paid the fess as well. I have still not received any kind of communication from the DIBP nor do i know if the case officer is assigned. The status is just showing application received and under review.
> 
> Can any one help me with how to check on the current status.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




You can call DIBP and check the status.

I lodged on 10th July, even my application is showing under received status 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prvnmali

*Hey Friends-- Can you assist me?*

Hi Friends, 

As per my timeline. I am waiting for Golden Email.
If all works under the light of God. I am expecting to get it in month of Sept.
Hope all ppl who are waiting get the Golden email soon.


My question is :

I have not claimed points for work experience- But I have submitted all docs in the portal.

I havent' uploaded any docs at beginning till CO has sent me an email after lodging VISA.
He asked most of docs except WORK EXPERIENCE.

Will I also get the call for Employment verification? Is there any chance? I have worked in 3 companies , if verification then it will delay my process so. Thanks.


----------



## sheiky

prvnmali said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> As per my timeline. I am waiting for Golden Email.
> If all works under the light of God. I am expecting to get it in month of Sept.
> Hope all ppl who are waiting get the Golden email soon.
> 
> 
> My question is :
> 
> I have not claimed points for work experience- But I have submitted all docs in the portal.
> 
> I havent' uploaded any docs at beginning till CO has sent me an email after lodging VISA.
> He asked most of docs except WORK EXPERIENCE.
> 
> Will I also get the call for Employment verification? Is there any chance? I have worked in 3 companies , if verification then it will delay my process so. Thanks.


Even though you have not claimed points for your Experience, its upto the CO to decide regarding verification. Most probably they wont do verification if points not claimed.

I didnt your Medicals status in the signature. Have you finished your Medicals.? If yes, expect your Grant soon. All the Best.

Edit: Just saw your signature reg. Medicals. All the best for the Grant.


----------



## prvnmali

sheiky said:


> Even though you have not claimed points for your Experience, its upto the CO to decide regarding verification. Most probably they wont do verification if points not claimed.
> 
> I didnt your Medicals status in the signature. Have you finished your Medicals.? If yes, expect your Grant soon. All the Best.


Yes, It is showing - "No clearance required" and health status is finalised in portal.
Also CO did not ask for Work Related docs. TO be on a safer side I uploaded all of them.

CO asked only - PCC, ACS, Degree, Passport, Form 80, English 

All is good right?


----------



## sheiky

prvnmali said:


> Yes, It is showing - "No clearance required" and health status is finalised in portal.
> Also CO did not ask for Work Related docs. TO be on a safer side I uploaded all of them.
> 
> CO asked only - PCC, ACS, Degree, Passport, Form 80, English
> 
> All is good right?


All is well from your side. Additional to Form 80 I uploaded Form 1221 for me and my spouse.

May the Grant knock your email soon. 😀


----------



## prvnmali

sheiky said:


> All is well from your side. Additional to Form 80 I uploaded Form 1221 for me and my spouse.
> 
> May the Grant knock your email soon. 😀


We are in same pathways..  Hope God sheds light on us.

yes I have uploaded 1221 as well. I hope I have made my best to give docs.
And make sure I have provided no room for second CO contact.


----------



## newhomeoz

Warm greetings to all !

I have been a silent viewer of this forum since a couple of months.

Congratulations for all those who received their grants !!

I'm completely blank that what's happening on my visa application. My agent is asking me to wait. 
Since I have crossed more than 5 months now, last week I called DIBP to understand the scenario, but just received the standard reply that your application is under progress.

Now I am planning to send an e-mail to inquire the status. Could anyone share the brisbane e-mail id?

Below are my timelines.

ANZSCO Code: 233512
Visa lodged on: 19-March-2016
CO contact on: 19-April-2016
Information submitted on: 10-May-2016
Waiting for the Grant.


----------



## prvnmali

newhomeoz said:


> Warm greetings to all !
> 
> I have been a silent viewer of this forum since a couple of months.
> 
> Congratulations for all those who received their grants !!
> 
> I'm completely blank that what's happening on my visa application. My agent is asking me to wait.
> Since I have crossed more than 5 months now, last week I called DIBP to understand the scenario, but just received the standard reply that your application is under progress.
> 
> Now I am planning to send an e-mail to inquire the status. Could anyone share the brisbane e-mail id?
> 
> Below are my timelines.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 233512
> Visa lodged on: 19-March-2016
> CO contact on: 19-April-2016
> Information submitted on: 10-May-2016
> Waiting for the Grant.



Did you claim points for experience, if so how many?
There are chances the application might go external checks. But its random allocation.

It is preferable to mention timelines as signature so that we can find out you very quick of why applications will delayed.


----------



## janeriz26

freezeee said:


> Got the grant today guys<3 Thanks for all your support.



Congratulations!!


----------



## kartheish

prvnmali said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> As per my timeline. I am waiting for Golden Email.
> If all works under the light of God. I am expecting to get it in month of Sept.
> Hope all ppl who are waiting get the Golden email soon.
> 
> 
> My question is :
> 
> I have not claimed points for work experience- But I have submitted all docs in the portal.
> 
> I havent' uploaded any docs at beginning till CO has sent me an email after lodging VISA.
> He asked most of docs except WORK EXPERIENCE.
> 
> Will I also get the call for Employment verification? Is there any chance? I have worked in 3 companies , if verification then it will delay my process so. Thanks.


Hi prvnmali, What is your total score ? I am curious as to how you got qualified without work experience? Sorry, I am new here and learning how things work. Thanks in advance.


----------



## newhomeoz

prvnmali said:


> Did you claim points for experience, if so how many?
> There are chances the application might go external checks. But its random allocation.
> 
> It is preferable to mention timelines as signature so that we can find out you very quick of why applications will delayed.


I claimed 15 points for my work experience. Yes, you should be right. 
But how do we get to know the stages in progress as both Agent and DIBP are just giving the same answer that the file is under progress? 

Now I am restricted to edit anything in my profile. Will soon add the signature with details. Thanks !


----------



## prvnmali

kartheish said:


> Hi prvnmali, What is your total score ? I am curious as to how you got qualified without work experience? Sorry, I am new here and learning how things work. Thanks in advance.


I am having total experience of 5 years. When you apply for ACS they are going to deduct some experience. So they deduced 3 years of mine. Left out is 2 years. Which I cannot claim points. You need have minimum of 3 years (As per ACS) to get 5 Points. 
But I dont need it as I passed the benchmark points of 60 set by DIBP.
my total points if 65, excluding experience. FOR that you need to crack IELTS/PTE to get points of 20. All the best


----------



## prvnmali

newhomeoz said:


> I claimed 15 points for my work experience. Yes, you should be right.
> But how do we get to know the stages in progress as both Agent and DIBP are just giving the same answer that the file is under progress?
> 
> Now I am restricted to edit anything in my profile. Will soon add the signature with details. Thanks !


15 POINTS are huge.. for them.. if you have claimed for 5 points then there are chances they can skip it, but never for 10 points or 15 points.. They will make sure they put it for employment verification chances are of 80%. 

Here are the things you should do? Company HR should have got the emails, they havent replied for that is my guess. they do that regularly. so your application gets delayed.


----------



## sheiky

prvnmali said:


> 15 POINTS are huge.. for them.. if you have claimed for 5 points then there are chances they can skip it, but never for 10 points or 15 points.. They will make sure they put it for employment verification chances are of 80%.
> 
> Here are the things you should do? Company HR should have got the emails, they havent replied for that is my guess. they do that regularly. so your application gets delayed.


Yes. You are right. Chances for Emp Verification for applicants claiming 10+ points are high but, it depends on CO and differs for each applicant. We recently saw two applicants got the direct grant inspite they claimed 15 points. So again it depends on various factors and criteria which we do have access to. Lets Pray that we should not be verified which will delay the process.
I too claimed 15 points for Work Exp. 😕


----------



## kartheish

prvnmali said:


> I am having total experience of 5 years. When you apply for ACS they are going to deduct some experience. So they deduced 3 years of mine. Left out is 2 years. Which I cannot claim points. You need have minimum of 3 years (As per ACS) to get 5 Points.
> But I dont need it as I passed the benchmark points of 60 set by DIBP.
> my total points if 65, excluding experience. FOR that you need to crack IELTS/PTE to get points of 20. All the best


Thanks for your response. I will surely give my best @ IELTS on Oct 8th 2016 that is when I have my tests scheduled. BTW, are you applying on your own or via any consultants? If you don't mind, can I add you as my friend just to keep a track of your status?


----------



## iaooi1

prvnmali said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> As per my timeline. I am waiting for Golden Email.
> If all works under the light of God. I am expecting to get it in month of Sept.
> Hope all ppl who are waiting get the Golden email soon.
> 
> 
> My question is :
> 
> I have not claimed points for work experience- But I have submitted all docs in the portal.
> 
> I havent' uploaded any docs at beginning till CO has sent me an email after lodging VISA.
> He asked most of docs except WORK EXPERIENCE.
> 
> Will I also get the call for Employment verification? Is there any chance? I have worked in 3 companies , if verification then it will delay my process so. Thanks.


Possible but not likely. Was in the same boat as you, submitted payslips and work reference letter of my employers. Did not claim any points for work experience and no verification was made (none that I'm aware of).


----------



## kartheish

iaooi1 said:


> Possible but not likely. Was in the same boat as you, submitted payslips and work reference letter of my employers. Did not claim any points for work experience and no verification was made (none that I'm aware of).


Quick question here, if you are not claiming any points for work experience do you still need to do ACS Assessment for all your work experiences or only the education assessment would do? The reason I am asking is I currently have a Technical Lead designation and not a Systems Engineer anymore and I am worried it might delay my visa approval.


----------



## newhomeoz

prvnmali said:


> 15 POINTS are huge.. for them.. if you have claimed for 5 points then there are chances they can skip it, but never for 10 points or 15 points.. They will make sure they put it for employment verification chances are of 80%.
> 
> Here are the things you should do? Company HR should have got the emails, they havent replied for that is my guess. they do that regularly. so your application gets delayed.


I cannot approach my employer to ask whether they have received any such mail from DIBP. As I never disclosed this to my employer. I have claimed my total experience for one employer only where i'm at present working.
I got the employment reference letter stating that the letter is issued for higher studies purpose only as suggested by my agent.

So is there any other way to get to know that my emp verification is the point where the application stuck up. thanks !


----------



## mit.tolia

*Uploading Current Employment and Previous Employment Details*

Hi Seniors/All,

I was uploading my documents for all my last 11 years of professional documents like payslips/reference letters/offer letters/relieving and service certificates, form 16, tax returns etc. and needed some help/advice on how to upload them.

1) In the documents list, there is a section - Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of. Should all my employment related stuff go in this section? 

2) If I click on Add more documents button, I can also see options like employment current, evidence of and employment history, evidence of. Should I be uploading the documents here or I should ideally upload all the documents under the section of Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence that I mentioned in my first point above?

3) Also when I open the attach document window, in the document type drop down I cannot see any option to upload the reference letter. Should I select Others and in the description write down reference letter and attach my reference letter? I can also see an option saying Work Reference. Is it here that the reference letters should be attached?

4) I have kept reference letters of my current employer and previous employers in separate files. Also I have arranged my payslips year wise in different files. But I have merged all year's form 16s and ITRs. So any help/suggestion on how to upload them would be really helpful?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,

Mit Tolia


----------



## sheiky

kartheish said:


> Quick question here, if you are not claiming any points for work experience do you still need to do ACS Assessment for all your work experiences or only the education assessment would do? The reason I am asking is I currently have a Technical Lead designation and not a Systems Engineer anymore and I am worried it might delay my visa approval.


Yes. You have to do ACS assessment for both. Your work experience must be at a suitable ICT professional level and closely related to the nominated ANZSCO code to be assessed as suitable. At Least 65% of R&R noted in the employment reference must be closely related to the nominated occupation for work experience to be suitable.

ACS will assess your Employment & Education and provide you suitable points. If your work experience does not meet the suitability criteria then you will not get any points. In your case anyway you are not claiming points for work so let ACS decide. Best Wishes.


----------



## sheiky

newhomeoz said:


> I cannot approach my employer to ask whether they have received any such mail from DIBP. As I never disclosed this to my employer. I have claimed my total experience for one employer only where i'm at present working.
> I got the employment reference letter stating that the letter is issued for higher studies purpose only as suggested by my agent.
> 
> So is there any other way to get to know that my emp verification is the point where the application stuck up. thanks !


Generally no other way apart from contacting your company HR. Employment verification by DIBP-AHC can be done by various classifications which we have limited knowledge about. I am roughly sharing some of the ways our friends experienced before in this forum:

1. AHC can contact the HR of the company by email or phone and confirm your Roles and Responsibilities, whether the person signed your letter is authorized.
2. AHC can also contact the person who signed Reference letter and check the genuinity of the document.
3. They can also contact the applicant directly and conduct technical interview.
4. They also can do a physical visit to the company if they have to. (Read in some thread in this forum)


----------



## sheiky

mit.tolia said:


> Hi Seniors/All,
> 
> I was uploading my documents for all my last 11 years of professional documents like payslips/reference letters/offer letters/relieving and service certificates, form 16, tax returns etc. and needed some help/advice on how to upload them.
> 
> 1) In the documents list, there is a section - Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of. Should all my employment related stuff go in this section?
> 
> 2) If I click on Add more documents button, I can also see options like employment current, evidence of and employment history, evidence of. Should I be uploading the documents here or I should ideally upload all the documents under the section of Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence that I mentioned in my first point above?
> 
> 3) Also when I open the attach document window, in the document type drop down I cannot see any option to upload the reference letter. Should I select Others and in the description write down reference letter and attach my reference letter? I can also see an option saying Work Reference. Is it here that the reference letters should be attached?
> 
> 4) I have kept reference letters of my current employer and previous employers in separate files. Also I have arranged my payslips year wise in different files. But I have merged all year's form 16s and ITRs. So any help/suggestion on how to upload them would be really helpful?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mit Tolia


1. Yes. All your work related experience documents goes inside Evidence of Work Experience - Overseas section
2. You have to upload work related documents under Evidence of Work Experience - Overseas section
3. Yes. Reference letter needs to be uploaded under Work Reference option.
4. Name the file as per company wise. CompanyName1_Work_Experience_Letter, CompanyName1_Form16, CompanyName2_PaySlips, CompanyName2_Bank_Statements, etc


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys I have 70 points and I expect ita probably by 31st august, so I just want to get some things clarified. Please bear in mind that I have total 5 years of work experience of which 3 are considered relevant.

1. Is it ok to submit the satutory declaration, that was submitted to acs evaluation, to dibp as well. Do I need to get any letter from hr citing that am working in this company? 
2. I worked in my previous company for 4 years. And I only have Oct,nov,dec payslips for all the years served in that company, is that enough? And I do have all the bank statements 

Thanks in advance 


Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## mit.tolia

sheiky said:


> 1. Yes. All your work related experience documents goes inside Evidence of Work Experience - Overseas section
> 2. You have to upload work related documents under Evidence of Work Experience - Overseas section
> 3. Yes. Reference letter needs to be uploaded under Work Reference option.
> 4. Name the file as per company wise. CompanyName1_Work_Experience_Letter, CompanyName1_Form16, CompanyName2_PaySlips, CompanyName2_Bank_Statements, etc


Thanks for your reply Sheiky. 

One more doubt. My first employment was with Mahindra British Telecom in june 2005. So I have got an offer letter on MBT letterhead. Then in Dec 2005 MBT was re-branded to Tech Mahindra Ltd. so all my service certificates/form 16 have got Tech Mahindra written on it. 

Can you pls suggest what should I do to let the CO know about this? Shall I write a self declaration explaining them this situation or can I provide that explanation as an affidavit? Tech Mahindra would not provide me this explanation on their letter head so I was thinking of uploading a word document/pdf file with this explanation

Will it be ok?

Regards,

Mit


----------



## bug3003

I have taken the PTE-A test early this week and got the results.
I will be getting 70 points for 189. Assuming that I would get an invite in the next 2-3 rounds after submission of EOI, I have started arranging for funds.
Meanwhile I have been through quite a few threads and have come up with a summary of what documents are required after Visa lodging.
These are extensively covered within this thread, but I though of having all of it in one place.

Seniors/ those who have received grants, request you to have a look and suggest any additions/deletions to the below list.


*Passport: *
1. My current passport first and last page colour scan
2. Wife's current passport first and last page colour scan
3. Child's current passport first and last page colour scan
4. My expired passport first and last page colour scan
5. Wife's expired passport first and last page colour scan
All above not notarized
6. Not including current visas, past entry and exit stamp pages.

*Birth Certificates: *
Scan of notarized copy for all 3 applicants. All birth certificates are in English.

*Skilled Employment Evidence:* 
1. Scan of Notarized copies of Offer Letter, Promotion Letters, Relieving Letter, Reference Letter, Payslips, Form16s for all relevant employment
2. Bank statements for salary, copies downloaded from Internet banking. Not notarized
3. For company 1, I was working from June 2005 to Apr 2010. But ACS has marked employment after June 2009 as skilled. Hence for this (1) and (2) only from July 2009.
4. Skills assessment (ACS) letter. Colour scan / notarization not required.
5. Scan of notarized copies of ITR acknowledgements for duration of relevant skilled employment.i.e for FY2009-10 till this year.

*Evidence of English language ability: *
PTE-A score report for me and IELTS TRF for wife. Colour scan / notarization not required

*Education: *
Scan of notarized copy of Degree Certificate, Degree transcripts, 10th and 12th Standard Certificates

*Other Docs: *
1. Scan of notarized copy of marriage certificate
2. Recent passport photo scan for all 3 applicants
3. Form 80 filled for me and wife. Page 17 signed in blue ink and merged with other pages
4. Form 1221 filled for me and wife
5. PCC for me and wife
6. Medicals for all 3 applicants
7. Not including Aadhar card, PAN card as it is not mandatory.


----------



## Ellapato

Hi, I've lodged visa 189 on the 10th August. I haven't heard from CO yet, but now I've got everything fully uploaded pcc, Medicals etc. I just want to ask people's experience in how long I'll be roughly waiting for a CO? Thank you


----------



## Neyogasgas

any auditors in the house?
would like to have someone to share timelines with.

I lodged as external auditor on 3rd August and has had one CO contact already.

Anyone else?


----------



## Rabbahs

Alhamdullah,

Its been pleasure to share the news that I have received golden email for me and my family (wife and son) after 293 days.

It was quite unsuspected to see these email during casual browsing. After been so long stressed during the waiting period, I don't know if I am happy to receive these email, but for sure I am relaxed (de-stressed) now ... and off-course I am happy too 

Well I my case there was no employment verification at all. Although I claimed 10 points for employment but I submitted all my salary slips since April 2003 to March 2015 (may be few missing), submitted my bank statement for all this duration too. Experience certificate for all 5 job. Office orders and etc. My employment file was more than 300 pages, and I tried to give as much proof as I could (like visas etcs).

I don't know why it took so long, may be sec check, of may be that I submitted form for incorrect answers, or may be that I revised from 80 and 1221. How THEY work, is always a myth.


My most sympathies are for guys who are waiting grant since 2015, and all other applicants waiting for grants. You know that you can also upload your document, even after pressing information provided button, so don't hang for CO to ask you.

Occasionally give them a call, like in 2 months and send them email with subject "Attention "case officer name", "your case ID" and asked them if they need some document. like in 2-3 months, after passing 90 days time frame. No need to stuff their email please. I use to send such kind of email to them,


Dear xyz,

Hope that you are doing well.

Just wanted to see if you needed anything else from me. Please do not hesitate to inform me and I will do my best to make it available on a priority. Thank you.

Details of my case:
Reference# bal bla bla ...

Kind regards

s


wish you all the best guys.

Visa 189 Points 60 Age 25 Edu 15 Exp 10 Eng10 GSM Adelaide
Occup 233512 Mech Engg
PTE-A 26 Aug 2015 L78 R72 S71 W78
EOI 28Aug-6Nov2015
Visa 7Nov2015
1st CO contact 16Nov2015
Doc uploaded 25Nov2015
Form 1023 25Nov2015
Add. doc uploaded 3Dec2015
Skill support contact:23Feb2015 (responded on same day)
2nd CO contact 2 Aug 2015: Document request regarding child identity-submitted next day
Grant: 25 Aug, 2016 (293 days since visa launch)


----------



## vikaschandra

Ellapato said:


> Hi, I've lodged visa 189 on the 10th August. I haven't heard from CO yet, but now I've got everything fully uploaded pcc, Medicals etc. I just want to ask people's experience in how long I'll be roughly waiting for a CO? Thank you


It could take anything from 2-6 weeks for CO to contact if anything is missing

At many times the case can go from Application Received to Finalized. 

Check the attached for various steps


----------



## andreyx108b

Roy1108 said:


> Guys
> 
> Here's my timeline if it helps
> 
> Code: Accountant general
> Ita : 3rd August 16
> Application lodged: 16th August 16
> Grant: 25th August 16
> 
> Guys who are waiting for a long time on specific codes: DIBP follow certain protocol depending on the occupation planning levels set by the government, which means certain job codes are given less priority and many other factors on individual application come in to play. Please try review your application from the assessors point of view and upload any further documents which you think may strengthen your supporting documents.
> 
> Good luck




No Anzsco code has nothing to do with processing time, can check the analysis.

The delays are usually due to the external checks. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheiky

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys I have 70 points and I expect ita probably by 31st august, so I just want to get some things clarified. Please bear in mind that I have total 5 years of work experience of which 3 are considered relevant.
> 
> 1. Is it ok to submit the satutory declaration, that was submitted to acs evaluation, to dibp as well. Do I need to get any letter from hr citing that am working in this company?
> 2. I worked in my previous company for 4 years. And I only have Oct,nov,dec payslips for all the years served in that company, is that enough? And I do have all the bank statements
> 
> Thanks in advance


1. You have to attach the SD which was submitted to ACS. Any documents from your company HR which cites about your employment will definitely adds value to your application. So please do.
2. Usually applicants provide one payslip for every quarter. When you provide only 3 months for 4 years of work exp, it might trigger CO to come back and ask for more payslip proofs. Try to get the most you can. If you can get a cumulative yearly Payslip statement from your HR and supporting it with bank statements will be excellent.


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations Man
Best of luck for the future.



Rabbahs said:


> Alhamdullah,
> 
> Its been pleasure to share the news that I have received golden email for me and my family (wife and son) after 293 days.
> 
> It was quite unsuspected to see these email during casual browsing. After been so long stressed during the waiting period, I don't know if I am happy to receive these email, but for sure I am relaxed (de-stressed) now ... and off-course I am happy too
> 
> Well I my case there was no employment verification at all. Although I claimed 10 points for employment but I submitted all my salary slips since April 2003 to March 2015 (may be few missing), submitted my bank statement for all this duration too. Experience certificate for all 5 job. Office orders and etc. My employment file was more than 300 pages, and I tried to give as much proof as I could (like visas etcs).
> 
> I don't know why it took so long, may be sec check, of may be that I submitted form for incorrect answers, or may be that I revised from 80 and 1221. How THEY work, is always a myth.
> 
> 
> My most sympathies are for guys who are waiting grant since 2015, and all other applicants waiting for grants. You know that you can also upload your document, even after pressing information provided button, so don't hang for CO to ask you.
> 
> Occasionally give them a call, like in 2 months and send them email with subject "Attention "case officer name", "your case ID" and asked them if they need some document. like in 2-3 months, after passing 90 days time frame. No need to stuff their email please. I use to send such kind of email to them,
> 
> 
> Dear xyz,
> 
> Hope that you are doing well.
> 
> Just wanted to see if you needed anything else from me. Please do not hesitate to inform me and I will do my best to make it available on a priority. Thank you.
> 
> Details of my case:
> Reference# bal bla bla ...
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> s
> 
> 
> wish you all the best guys.
> 
> Visa 189 Points 60 Age 25 Edu 15 Exp 10 Eng10 GSM Adelaide
> Occup 233512 Mech Engg
> PTE-A 26 Aug 2015 L78 R72 S71 W78
> EOI 28Aug-6Nov2015
> Visa 7Nov2015
> 1st CO contact 16Nov2015
> Doc uploaded 25Nov2015
> Form 1023 25Nov2015
> Add. doc uploaded 3Dec2015
> Skill support contact:23Feb2015 (responded on same day)
> 2nd CO contact 2 Aug 2015: Document request regarding child identity-submitted next day
> Grant: 25 Aug, 2016 (293 days since visa launch)


----------



## sheiky

mit.tolia said:


> Thanks for your reply Sheiky.
> 
> One more doubt. My first employment was with Mahindra British Telecom in june 2005. So I have got an offer letter on MBT letterhead. Then in Dec 2005 MBT was re-branded to Tech Mahindra Ltd. so all my service certificates/form 16 have got Tech Mahindra written on it.
> 
> Can you pls suggest what should I do to let the CO know about this? Shall I write a self declaration explaining them this situation or can I provide that explanation as an affidavit? Tech Mahindra would not provide me this explanation on their letter head so I was thinking of uploading a word document/pdf file with this explanation
> 
> Will it be ok?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mit


IMO, this won't create an impact because you got Offer Letter from MBT which later got renamed to TM Ltd due to British Telecom sold their shares away.

If you have not uploaded Form 80, you can add this information under "Part-T - Additional Information". You can briefly explain for Part-F Employment - Question 19.

You can cite the below content and the link as an additional information on how British Telecom sold their shares and moved away from Tech Mahindra.



> Mahindra & Mahindra started a joint venture with British Telecom in 1986 as a technology outsourcing firm. British Telecom initially had around 30 percent stake in the Tech Mahindra company. In December 2010, British Telecom sold 5.5 per cent of its stake in Tech Mahindra to Mahindra & Mahindra for Rs 451 crore. In August 2012, British Telecom sold 14.1 per cent of its stake to institutional investors for about Rs 1,395 crore. In December 2012, British Telecom sold its remaining 9.1 per cent (11.6 million shares) shareholding to institutional investors for a total gross cash proceeds of Rs 1,011.4 crore. This sale marked the exit of British Telecom from Tech Mahindra.


Tech Mahindra Wikipedia

If you are done with Form-80 and uploaded it, then a self declaration pdf of the above content and citing the wiki link would be more than enough. All the Best.


----------



## sheiky

Rabbahs said:


> Alhamdullah,
> 
> Its been pleasure to share the news that I have received golden email for me and my family (wife and son) after 293 days.


Congratulations Rabbahs, Your patience has paid off. All the best for your future Endeavors.


----------



## kartheish

Rabbahs said:


> Alhamdullah,
> 
> Its been pleasure to share the news that I have received golden email for me and my family (wife and son) after 293 days.
> 
> It was quite unsuspected to see these email during casual browsing. After been so long stressed during the waiting period, I don't know if I am happy to receive these email, but for sure I am relaxed (de-stressed) now ... and off-course I am happy too
> 
> Well I my case there was no employment verification at all. Although I claimed 10 points for employment but I submitted all my salary slips since April 2003 to March 2015 (may be few missing), submitted my bank statement for all this duration too. Experience certificate for all 5 job. Office orders and etc. My employment file was more than 300 pages, and I tried to give as much proof as I could (like visas etcs).
> 
> I don't know why it took so long, may be sec check, of may be that I submitted form for incorrect answers, or may be that I revised from 80 and 1221. How THEY work, is always a myth.
> 
> 
> My most sympathies are for guys who are waiting grant since 2015, and all other applicants waiting for grants. You know that you can also upload your document, even after pressing information provided button, so don't hang for CO to ask you.
> 
> Occasionally give them a call, like in 2 months and send them email with subject "Attention "case officer name", "your case ID" and asked them if they need some document. like in 2-3 months, after passing 90 days time frame. No need to stuff their email please. I use to send such kind of email to them,
> 
> 
> Dear xyz,
> 
> Hope that you are doing well.
> 
> Just wanted to see if you needed anything else from me. Please do not hesitate to inform me and I will do my best to make it available on a priority. Thank you.
> 
> Details of my case:
> Reference# bal bla bla ...
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> s
> 
> 
> wish you all the best guys.
> 
> Visa 189 Points 60 Age 25 Edu 15 Exp 10 Eng10 GSM Adelaide
> Occup 233512 Mech Engg
> PTE-A 26 Aug 2015 L78 R72 S71 W78
> EOI 28Aug-6Nov2015
> Visa 7Nov2015
> 1st CO contact 16Nov2015
> Doc uploaded 25Nov2015
> Form 1023 25Nov2015
> Add. doc uploaded 3Dec2015
> Skill support contact:23Feb2015 (responded on same day)
> 2nd CO contact 2 Aug 2015: Document request regarding child identity-submitted next day
> Grant: 25 Aug, 2016 (293 days since visa launch)


Congrats Rabbahs... :clap2:


----------



## freezeee

My application only took 87 days not to say it could have been quicker like 30-40 days if I didn't have to resubmit my AFP. 
Does the process quicker due to occupation or country of origin or just simply my application is not complicated to proceed? Any idea?


----------



## kartheish

freezeee said:


> My application only took 87 days not to say it could have been quicker like 30-40 days if I didn't have to resubmit my AFP.
> Does the process quicker due to occupation or country of origin or just simply my application is not complicated to proceed? Any idea?


I personally guess you made quite an impression in organizing your documents and the 75 points where also in your favor, though country of origin does matter occasionally.

Anyways all the very best and have a happy holidays. Cheers.


----------



## kartheish

sheiky said:


> Yes. You have to do ACS assessment for both. Your work experience must be at a suitable ICT professional level and closely related to the nominated ANZSCO code to be assessed as suitable. At Least 65% of R&R noted in the employment reference must be closely related to the nominated occupation for work experience to be suitable.
> 
> ACS will assess your Employment & Education and provide you suitable points. If your work experience does not meet the suitability criteria then you will not get any points. In your case anyway you are not claiming points for work so let ACS decide. Best Wishes.


Thanks Sheiky, left you a PM with few more questions.


----------



## freezeee

kartheish said:


> I personally guess you made quite an impression in organizing your documents and the 75 points where also in your favor, though country of origin does matter occasionally.
> 
> Anyways all the very best and have a happy holidays. Cheers.


Thanks kartheish. I tried to prepare sufficient docs before lodgement and coz apparently I applied for 189 from 485 so it might be simpler. 
The points when submitted EOI was from education, quals, age, +ve assessment, pte, PY, partner, naati. 

G'd luck and Wish you get your grant soon too.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

sheiky said:


> IMO, this won't create an impact because you got Offer Letter from MBT which later got renamed to TM Ltd due to British Telecom sold their shares away.
> 
> If you have not uploaded Form 80, you can add this information under "Part-T - Additional Information". You can briefly explain for Part-F Employment - Question 19.
> 
> You can cite the below content and the link as an additional information on how British Telecom sold their shares and moved away from Tech Mahindra.
> 
> 
> 
> Tech Mahindra Wikipedia
> 
> If you are done with Form-80 and uploaded it, then a self declaration pdf of the above content and citing the wiki link would be more than enough. All the Best.





sheiky said:


> 1. You have to attach the SD which was submitted to ACS. Any documents from your company HR which cites about your employment will definitely adds value to your application. So please do.
> 2. Usually applicants provide one payslip for every quarter. When you provide only 3 months for 4 years of work exp, it might trigger CO to come back and ask for more payslip proofs. Try to get the most you can. If you can get a cumulative yearly Payslip statement from your HR and supporting it with bank statements will be excellent.


Thank you very much sheiky . I will definitely contact my previous company and get those payslips. Really appreciate the prompt reply.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Viaan

freezeee said:


> Yes. I haven't seen much grants from accountants lol. So are you waiting for your grant? Just let you know that my application was processed by Adelaide team.


Hi,

Yeah i am waiting for my grant since June 2nd, I got an immi commence mail on 16th June from Brisbane team and since then nothing. How many points did you claim for employment ?

Viaan


----------



## freezeee

Viaan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yeah i am waiting for my grant since June 2nd, I got an immi commence mail on 16th June from Brisbane team and since then nothing. How many points did you claim for employment ?
> 
> Viaan


Hi, I didn't claim point for employment and my application was processed by Adelaide team. 
Hope you will get grant soon.


----------



## newhomeoz

sheiky said:


> Generally no other way apart from contacting your company HR. Employment verification by DIBP-AHC can be done by various classifications which we have limited knowledge about. I am roughly sharing some of the ways our friends experienced before in this forum:
> 
> 1. AHC can contact the HR of the company by email or phone and confirm your Roles and Responsibilities, whether the person signed your letter is authorized.
> 2. AHC can also contact the person who signed Reference letter and check the genuinity of the document.
> 3. They can also contact the applicant directly and conduct technical interview.
> 4. They also can do a physical visit to the company if they have to. (Read in some thread in this forum)


okay !
Let me wait for some more time. If nothing happens then I will have to contact my HR only as I have left with no other option as you said.

Thanks for your time Sheiky !! 

by the way, can anyone please share the email id of brisbane team if you have?? thanks !


----------



## newhomeoz

Rabbahs said:


> Alhamdullah,
> 
> Its been pleasure to share the news that I have received golden email for me and my family (wife and son) after 293 days.


Congratulations Rabbahs !
Good luck for the feature endeavors !!


----------



## newhomeoz

By the way please share ur IED !


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys after I got relieved from my previous company i got a relieving letter and a experience letter clearly stating the period I was employed, job title and everything. That should be good enough to be submitted with the sd right?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Deeps2016

Rabbahs said:


> Alhamdullah,
> 
> Its been pleasure to share the news that I have received golden email for me and my family (wife and son) after 293 days.
> 
> It was quite unsuspected to see these email during casual browsing. After been so long stressed during the waiting period, I don't know if I am happy to receive these email, but for sure I am relaxed (de-stressed) now ... and off-course I am happy too
> 
> Well I my case there was no employment verification at all. Although I claimed 10 points for employment but I submitted all my salary slips since April 2003 to March 2015 (may be few missing), submitted my bank statement for all this duration too. Experience certificate for all 5 job. Office orders and etc. My employment file was more than 300 pages, and I tried to give as much proof as I could (like visas etcs).
> 
> I don't know why it took so long, may be sec check, of may be that I submitted form for incorrect answers, or may be that I revised from 80 and 1221. How THEY work, is always a myth.
> 
> 
> My most sympathies are for guys who are waiting grant since 2015, and all other applicants waiting for grants. You know that you can also upload your document, even after pressing information provided button, so don't hang for CO to ask you.
> 
> Occasionally give them a call, like in 2 months and send them email with subject "Attention "case officer name", "your case ID" and asked them if they need some document. like in 2-3 months, after passing 90 days time frame. No need to stuff their email please. I use to send such kind of email to them,
> 
> 
> Dear xyz,
> 
> Hope that you are doing well.
> 
> Just wanted to see if you needed anything else from me. Please do not hesitate to inform me and I will do my best to make it available on a priority. Thank you.
> 
> Details of my case:
> Reference# bal bla bla ...
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> s
> 
> 
> wish you all the best guys.
> 
> Visa 189 Points 60 Age 25 Edu 15 Exp 10 Eng10 GSM Adelaide
> Occup 233512 Mech Engg
> PTE-A 26 Aug 2015 L78 R72 S71 W78
> EOI 28Aug-6Nov2015
> Visa 7Nov2015
> 1st CO contact 16Nov2015
> Doc uploaded 25Nov2015
> Form 1023 25Nov2015
> Add. doc uploaded 3Dec2015
> Skill support contact:23Feb2015 (responded on same day)
> 2nd CO contact 2 Aug 2015: Document request regarding child identity-submitted next day
> Grant: 25 Aug, 2016 (293 days since visa launch)




Congrats and all the very best for future plans...

What's your IED ?


----------



## MissionAus_2016

How many here are waiting for VISA GRANT since 2015 or Q1 2016 
and has there been any recent developments in your case???


----------



## visa190qld

I am waiting since Feb 2016 same job code


----------



## ajaysingh

*Is Notarization mandatory for all document upload*

Hi All,

Could anyone please let me know if it is mandatory to notarize all the documents for dependent applicants too even if i have the colored scanned copies !

I have a few documents which are not notarized, will it be sufficient to upload the color scanned copies only !

Regards,
Ajay


----------



## Beeka

mommymonster said:


> It seems to me, we have many engineers here on board this group. Just curious, anyone with ANZCO 241411 Secondary school teacher?
> 
> Anyway, congrats to all who have received their grants. How envious, as I read a couple of you have lodged on the same day as me 14/4 and your visas are already granted.
> 
> I just got in contact with a CO GSM Adelaide requesting for my university transcript and recent payslip. Wish me luck!


Hi! I am applying for 241411. I hope you have your PR by now. I just got my positive skill assessment and am submitting my EOI today. Wish me luck. Any tips or updates on this visa process time? 

Cheers!!!


----------



## Beeka

Tatty teddy said:


> Anzsco :241411 (secondary teacher)
> Visa Application: 25/02/2016 (all documents front loaded.)
> Medical requested : 26/02/2016
> Medical done: 26/02/2016
> 
> Fingers crossed for a direct grant.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Hi, Hope you have had your PR by now. I am applying for 241411 and submitting EOI today. Any idea how long it takes for this occupation?


----------



## Manan008

If we dont know the answer of any question on form 80 or 1221 we should leave it empty ?
Like question no 23 on 1221 form ?


----------



## jamesjihin88

Hi, 

I have just got my ielts results and is about to start the process. Skeptical on whether to use a consultant or not. can somebody advise a thread to go for electrical engineer under 189?


----------



## Manan008

jamesjihin88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just got my ielts results and is about to start the process. Skeptical on whether to use a consultant or not. can somebody advise a thread to go for electrical engineer under 189?


haha welcome brother. i am electrical engineer too.. i will get invite on 31 aug.. you should go by yourself if ur case is simple


----------



## sridevimca20022

*WOW ...It's a GRANT*

hi All,

I am more excited to you inform that we got the GRANT yesterday morning at 9:40. 
Please see my timelines below in the signature.

Really this EF has given me the opportunity to meet the new friends to share my views and feelings during the tough time. 

Thanks to everyone who are with me during this tough waiting time.

I wish all will get the speedy grants.

Thanks once again......


----------



## gonnabeexpat

jamesjihin88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just got my ielts results and is about to start the process. Skeptical on whether to use a consultant or not. can somebody advise a thread to go for electrical engineer under 189?


Congratulation, I would highly suggest you to do this on your own as it is pretty straight forward and if ypu have any doubts you can post here and the community here will definitely guide you. How much did you score in ielts?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

MissionAus_2016 said:


> How many here are waiting for VISA GRANT since 2015 or Q1 2016
> 
> and has there been any recent developments in your case???




Day 263. 

Last update January first week. My CO on leave/sleeping for last 8 months


----------



## ajaysingh

ajaysingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could anyone please let me know if it is mandatory to notarize all the documents for dependent applicants too even if i have the colored scanned copies !
> 
> I have a few documents which are not notarized, will it be sufficient to upload the color scanned copies only !
> 
> Regards,
> Ajay


could anyone please suggest !!

I am in process of uploading my visa documents and want to upload all the documents ASAP.

Regards,
Ajay


----------



## Rabbahs

Deeps2016 said:


> Congrats and all the very best for future plans...
> 
> What's your IED ?


I am onshore applicant.😀


----------



## Viaan

ajaysingh said:


> could anyone please suggest !!
> 
> I am in process of uploading my visa documents and want to upload all the documents ASAP.
> 
> Regards,
> Ajay


Hi 

If the documents are in colour no need to notarize it.

Viaan


----------



## AbhishekKotian

visa190qld said:


> I am waiting since Feb 2016 same job code


Same here. Waiting since Feb 2016.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

sridevimca20022 said:


> hi All,
> 
> I am more excited to you inform that we got the GRANT yesterday morning at 9:40.
> Please see my timelines below in the signature.
> 
> Really this EF has given me the opportunity to meet the new friends to share my views and feelings during the tough time.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who are with me during this tough waiting time.
> 
> I wish all will get the speedy grants.
> 
> Thanks once again......


Congratulations Sridevi  All the best for your future.


----------



## aussieby2016

sridevimca20022 said:


> hi All,
> 
> I am more excited to you inform that we got the GRANT yesterday morning at 9:40.
> Please see my timelines below in the signature.
> 
> Really this EF has given me the opportunity to meet the new friends to share my views and feelings during the tough time.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who are with me during this tough waiting time.
> 
> I wish all will get the speedy grants.
> 
> Thanks once again......


congrats......


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



sridevimca20022 said:


> hi All,
> 
> I am more excited to you inform that we got the GRANT yesterday morning at 9:40.
> Please see my timelines below in the signature.
> 
> Really this EF has given me the opportunity to meet the new friends to share my views and feelings during the tough time.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who are with me during this tough waiting time.
> 
> I wish all will get the speedy grants.
> 
> Thanks once again......


----------



## aussieby2016

ajaysingh said:


> could anyone please suggest !!
> 
> I am in process of uploading my visa documents and want to upload all the documents ASAP.
> 
> Regards,
> Ajay


Ajay don't worry, scanned coloured copies are sufficient... be it for self or dependants.....


----------



## sandeep3004

*Q12016*



MissionAus_2016 said:


> How many here are waiting for VISA GRANT since 2015 or Q1 2016
> and has there been any recent developments in your case???


Waiting since Mar'16:fingerscrossed:

Last reply to my email about 2 weeks was - "at this stage it is pending routine checks"

Which would mean they haven't even begun their checks..don't if my understanding is correct.


----------



## Manan008

Manan008 said:


> If we dont know the answer of any question on form 80 or 1221 we should leave it empty ?
> Like question no 23 on 1221 form ?


any 1 please reply


----------



## jamesjihin88

Manan008 said:


> haha welcome brother. i am electrical engineer too.. i will get invite on 31 aug.. you should go by yourself if ur case is simple


Thanks Manan,

b/w, how did you do the process. with or w/o a consultant?

regards,

Jithin


----------



## sheiky

Manan008 said:


> any 1 please reply


Yes. Leave it blank for questions not applicable to you.


----------



## Deeps2016

sridevimca20022 said:


> hi All,
> 
> I am more excited to you inform that we got the GRANT yesterday morning at 9:40.
> Please see my timelines below in the signature.
> 
> Really this EF has given me the opportunity to meet the new friends to share my views and feelings during the tough time.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who are with me during this tough waiting time.
> 
> I wish all will get the speedy grants.
> 
> Thanks once again......




Congrats Sridevi...Hope we also join the grand club soon.....


----------



## samsonk76

Congratulations Rabbahs!



Rabbahs said:


> Alhamdullah,
> 
> Its been pleasure to share the news that I have received golden email for me and my family (wife and son) after 293 days.
> 
> It was quite unsuspected to see these email during casual browsing. After been so long stressed during the waiting period, I don't know if I am happy to receive these email, but for sure I am relaxed (de-stressed) now ... and off-course I am happy too
> 
> Well I my case there was no employment verification at all. Although I claimed 10 points for employment but I submitted all my salary slips since April 2003 to March 2015 (may be few missing), submitted my bank statement for all this duration too. Experience certificate for all 5 job. Office orders and etc. My employment file was more than 300 pages, and I tried to give as much proof as I could (like visas etcs).
> 
> I don't know why it took so long, may be sec check, of may be that I submitted form for incorrect answers, or may be that I revised from 80 and 1221. How THEY work, is always a myth.
> 
> 
> My most sympathies are for guys who are waiting grant since 2015, and all other applicants waiting for grants. You know that you can also upload your document, even after pressing information provided button, so don't hang for CO to ask you.
> 
> Occasionally give them a call, like in 2 months and send them email with subject "Attention "case officer name", "your case ID" and asked them if they need some document. like in 2-3 months, after passing 90 days time frame. No need to stuff their email please. I use to send such kind of email to them,
> 
> 
> Dear xyz,
> 
> Hope that you are doing well.
> 
> Just wanted to see if you needed anything else from me. Please do not hesitate to inform me and I will do my best to make it available on a priority. Thank you.
> 
> Details of my case:
> Reference# bal bla bla ...
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> s
> 
> 
> wish you all the best guys.
> 
> Visa 189 Points 60 Age 25 Edu 15 Exp 10 Eng10 GSM Adelaide
> Occup 233512 Mech Engg
> PTE-A 26 Aug 2015 L78 R72 S71 W78
> EOI 28Aug-6Nov2015
> Visa 7Nov2015
> 1st CO contact 16Nov2015
> Doc uploaded 25Nov2015
> Form 1023 25Nov2015
> Add. doc uploaded 3Dec2015
> Skill support contact:23Feb2015 (responded on same day)
> 2nd CO contact 2 Aug 2015: Document request regarding child identity-submitted next day
> Grant: 25 Aug, 2016 (293 days since visa launch)


----------



## johnny88

*Grant after 93 days!*

Hi guys! Just wanted to share the good news. After 93 days of waiting, finally got the PR grant from CO team Brisbane. Applied as a Secondary School Teacher (241411) so for all secondary school teachers out there, all the best! Be patient, send your CO nice emails and give them a call every other week to get an update! Below is my blog page the shows our timeline! 

https://2newmelburnians.wordpress.com/2016/06/26/our-pr-application-timeline/


----------



## agokarn

Hi all,
Today after 18 days, i got CO email with the VAC2 payment details. 
I have made the payment using auspost billpay and attached the receipt to my applications under VAC2 document category for my spouse.

I also clicked the 'information provided' button on the application status screen.

Approximately how long does it take from VAC2 submission to grant? Any expert responses will be appreciated. 

Also, Do you think if i call the CO phone number 1800720656 they can help expedite the process?


----------



## goaustralianow

johnny88 said:


> Hi guys! Just wanted to share the good news. After 93 days of waiting, finally got the PR grant from CO team Brisbane. Applied as a Secondary School Teacher (241411) so for all secondary school teachers out there, all the best! Be patient, send your CO nice emails and give them a call every other week to get an update! Below is my blog page the shows our timeline!
> 
> https://2newmelburnians.wordpress.com/2016/06/26/our-pr-application-timeline/


Congrats Mate! All the best for your future Endeavours!


----------



## enjoybhatt

Its good to tell that after staying on Bridging Visa for 6 months and with-holding many decisions finally the Tension period is Over and have received the Beautiful Email .. Thank you for your support all team members..BEST OF LUCK TO ALL.

EOI : 14 April-16
SOL : MECH Engineer 
Visa Lodged : 18 April - 16
1st CO contact (For PCC , MEDICALS and FORM 80) : 26 APRIL - 16
DOCS Uploaded : 26 MAY - 16
Employment Verification : 29 July 16
Grant : 26 August 16

JAI SHREE RAM


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations to all who have received Grants.


----------



## sm8764

Congrates..... U got it last day of the week


----------



## goaustralianow

enjoybhatt said:


> Its good to tell that after staying on Bridging Visa for 6 months and with-holding many decisions finally the Tension period is Over and have received the Beautiful Email .. Thank you for your support all team members..BEST OF LUCK TO ALL.
> 
> EOI : 14 April-16
> SOL : MECH Engineer
> Visa Lodged : 18 April - 16
> 1st CO contact (For PCC , MEDICALS and FORM 80) : 26 APRIL - 16
> DOCS Uploaded : 26 MAY - 16
> Employment Verification : 29 July 16
> Grant : 26 August 16
> 
> JAI SHREE RAM


Hearty Congrats Mate! All the best for your future endeavours!


----------



## goaustralianow

sridevimca20022 said:


> hi All,
> 
> I am more excited to you inform that we got the GRANT yesterday morning at 9:40.
> Please see my timelines below in the signature.
> 
> Really this EF has given me the opportunity to meet the new friends to share my views and feelings during the tough time.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who are with me during this tough waiting time.
> 
> I wish all will get the speedy grants.
> 
> Thanks once again......


Congrats Sridevi! Long wait pays off well!

All the best for your future endeavours!


----------



## starwin4u

Medicals completed for all 4, it might take 4-5 days for the upload from the Hospital, Now the waiting game starting.... May god bless me with the quick grant.


----------



## kartheish

starwin4u said:


> Medicals completed for all 4, it might take 4-5 days for the upload from the Hospital, Now the waiting game starting.... May god bless me with the quick grant.


Good Luck Starwin4u


----------



## Manan008

jamesjihin88 said:


> Thanks Manan,
> 
> b/w, how did you do the process. with or w/o a consultant?
> 
> regards,
> 
> Jithin


without consultant,...


----------



## dphasan

How much time to 189 visa grant after employment verification


----------



## Viaan

dphasan said:


> How much time to 189 visa grant after employment verification


Hi,

No specific time, some of them have got it in days and some of them after a month so lets hope you will get it soon.

Viaan


----------



## sheiky

The Destiny of hard work is always Success. Congratulations for all who got their Grants today.


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys after I got relieved from my previous company i got a relieving letter and a experience letter clearly stating the period I was employed, job title and everything. That should be good enough to be submitted with the sd right?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk




Should be good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ajaysingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone please let me know if it is mandatory to notarize all the documents for dependent applicants too even if i have the colored scanned copies !
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few documents which are not notarized, will it be sufficient to upload the color scanned copies only !
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ajay




Colored scans are good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manjil

dphasan said:


> How much time to 189 visa grant after employment verification




Employment verification on 25 May. Still waiting for Grant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vishnucute05

Hi,

My 189 visa is in process 
Lodged on 19th July and had CO contact on 5th Aug.

i getting some offers and planning to resign from my current company.
just want to know when and how should i intimate the CO about the new company
should i inform him after joining the new company. my notice period is 3 months. 
if i get grant before that, then i dont have to inform.
if i dont get then is it ok if i inform after joining new company?


----------



## M R

*Moving households*

Hi Mates,

Can anyone suggest movers for shifting household goods from Delhi to Melbourne ?


Regards,
MR


----------



## elecengr

friends

1) i will be completing my 3 yrs of relevant experience on 30 sep 16 to claim 5 points. i have my CDR ready and plan to send it next week. would it cause any problem to DIBP if i get my degree and experience assessed before completing 3 years. i do not want to waste time and wait until 30th sept.

2) second scenario, if i do not get letter from my hr and immediate supervisor, in that case i plan to take PTE to cover my 5 points for experience. if it happens so, what will i do with my 3 yrs of experience because its related to my field. secondly, i work in a very small company, so do not want to risk my application. if i score well in pte, can i refer this employment as non relevant though it is relevant to my study. i really do not have any idea how will i justify it in EOI and also not claiming any points???

please share your inputs. 
regards


----------



## harinderjitf5

In your immi account there is "update us" option.
You can inform any changes in your circumstances to DIBP.



vishnucute05 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My 189 visa is in process
> Lodged on 19th July and had CO contact on 5th Aug.
> 
> i getting some offers and planning to resign from my current company.
> just want to know when and how should i intimate the CO about the new company
> should i inform him after joining the new company. my notice period is 3 months.
> if i get grant before that, then i dont have to inform.
> if i dont get then is it ok if i inform after joining new company?


----------



## ns0314

*Query regarding transcripts*

I have a doubt regarding transcripts. Though I have received +ve result from ACS and at that time I have submitted only degree certificate and all semester marksheets.
Do I need to provide transcripts too at Visa lodge stage or degree certificate+marksheets will work.


----------



## aussieby2016

ns0314 said:


> I have a doubt regarding transcripts. Though I have received +ve result from ACS and at that time I have submitted only degree certificate and all semester marksheets.
> Do I need to provide transcripts too at Visa lodge stage or degree certificate+marksheets will work.


it would work.... after all, transcripts is the summary of all marksheets....


----------



## jeyam_555

Hello experts,
I am filling EOI today, mechanical engineering occupation with 60 points. What would be the probable invite date, maybe in September. I heard that there is one more round in August and mechanical engineering needs less points compared to other occupation. please advise

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankushcool

jeyam_555 said:


> Hello experts,
> I am filling EOI today, mechanical engineering occupation with 60 points. What would be the probable invite date, maybe in September. I heard that there is one more round in August and mechanical engineering needs less points compared to other occupation. please advise
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Next round will on 31st Aug. Probably u will get invitation on 31st..

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555

ankushcool said:


> Next round will on 31st Aug. Probably u will get invitation on 31st..
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Great, thanks for the information

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tarun_87

Hi Guys,

I am pleased to announce that i recieved my Golden email 2 days back on Wednesday morning after 6 and half months of waiting. Thank you everyone for your timely replies and i pray everyone waiting for their golden email will recieve theirs very soon. 

189 General Accountant (onshore) 
Applied on 9th Feb 2016
C/O (GSM Adelaide) asked for from 80 on 26th Feb 2016
Form 80 submitted on 29th Feb 2016
Grant recieved 24th August 2016


----------



## ns0314

For medicals, which is the better medical centre in delhi and in chandigarh?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1168298

Congrats Tarun. All the best for future.



tarun_87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am pleased to announce that i recieved my Golden email 2 days back on Wednesday morning after 6 and half months of waiting. Thank you everyone for your timely replies and i pray everyone waiting for their golden email will recieve theirs very soon.
> 
> 189 General Accountant (onshore)
> Applied on 9th Feb 2016
> C/O (GSM Adelaide) asked for from 80 on 26th Feb 2016
> Form 80 submitted on 29th Feb 2016
> Grant recieved 24th August 2016


----------



## goaustralianow

ns0314 said:


> For medicals, which is the better medical centre in delhi and in chandigarh?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk




I got it done from MAX hospital panchsheel, Delhi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnk90

Need help.

I have received an invite in 189. Now I need to pay visa application fees which is 3600 dollars (Around 2 lacs). My consultant says, credit card and Bpay are the only ways to pay the visa application fees. I want to know, if there are any other ways to pay the fees as I have a credit card having a limit of around 2 lacs INR. Also, I don't have any such close relative or friend who can pay the fees via Bpay. Kindly reply as the earliest.


----------



## pankajkanani1

*Hi*



msr83 said:


> This thread is created to bring in those who are launching visa in 2016.:juggle:


Hi What was your skilled occupation ?

I am planning to apply on Customer Service Manager 149212.

Any suggestions? will i get the invitation ?

Thanks

Pankaj


----------



## Moneyjheeta

gnk90 said:


> Need help.
> 
> I have received an invite in 189. Now I need to pay visa application fees which is 3600 dollars (Around 2 lacs). My consultant says, credit card and Bpay are the only ways to pay the visa application fees. I want to know, if there are any other ways to pay the fees as I have a credit card having a limit of around 2 lacs INR. Also, I don't have any such close relative or friend who can pay the fees via Bpay. Kindly reply as the earliest.


Go for forex card.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhishekKotian

tarun_87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am pleased to announce that i recieved my Golden email 2 days back on Wednesday morning after 6 and half months of waiting. Thank you everyone for your timely replies and i pray everyone waiting for their golden email will recieve theirs very soon.
> 
> 189 General Accountant (onshore)
> Applied on 9th Feb 2016
> C/O (GSM Adelaide) asked for from 80 on 26th Feb 2016
> Form 80 submitted on 29th Feb 2016
> Grant recieved 24th August 2016


Congratulations Tarun and all the best for your future endeavours


----------



## vishnucute05

vishnucute05 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My 189 visa is in process
> Lodged on 19th July and had CO contact on 5th Aug.
> 
> i getting some offers and planning to resign from my current company.
> just want to know when and how should i intimate the CO about the new company
> should i inform him after joining the new company. my notice period is 3 months.
> if i get grant before that, then i dont have to inform.
> if i dont get then is it ok if i inform after joining new company?


Anyone pls reply.


----------



## andreyx108b

Notify of resigning , find job, them you can notify the same


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vishnucute05

andreyx108b said:


> Notify of resigning , find job, them you can notify the same
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot.


----------



## goaustralianow

tarun_87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am pleased to announce that i recieved my Golden email 2 days back on Wednesday morning after 6 and half months of waiting. Thank you everyone for your timely replies and i pray everyone waiting for their golden email will recieve theirs very soon.
> 
> 189 General Accountant (onshore)
> Applied on 9th Feb 2016
> C/O (GSM Adelaide) asked for from 80 on 26th Feb 2016
> Form 80 submitted on 29th Feb 2016
> Grant recieved 24th August 2016




Congrats Tarun and wish you all the best for your future endeavours!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krismuree

Hi Guys,
I got my PCC done from UK with my old passport and still valid. Now i got my passport renewal, should i go for new PCC with new passport? or can i use old one for submitting documents to visa? In my new passport, old passport number is also mentioned.


----------



## theonerox

krismuree said:


> Hi Guys,
> I got my PCC done from UK with my old passport and still valid. Now i got my passport renewal, should i go for new PCC with new passport? or can i use old one for submitting documents to visa? In my new passport, old passport number is also mentioned.


No need to get a new PCC. Just submit scanned copies of all passports in the visa application 

Sent from my SM-A800YZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Mukar

Rabbahs said:


> Alhamdullah,
> 
> Its been pleasure to share the news that I have received golden email for me and my family (wife and son) after 293 days.
> 
> It was quite unsuspected to see these email during casual browsing. After been so long stressed during the waiting period, I don't know if I am happy to receive these email, but for sure I am relaxed (de-stressed) now ... and off-course I am happy too
> 
> Well I my case there was no employment verification at all. Although I claimed 10 points for employment but I submitted all my salary slips since April 2003 to March 2015 (may be few missing), submitted my bank statement for all this duration too. Experience certificate for all 5 job. Office orders and etc. My employment file was more than 300 pages, and I tried to give as much proof as I could (like visas etcs).
> 
> I don't know why it took so long, may be sec check, of may be that I submitted form for incorrect answers, or may be that I revised from 80 and 1221. How THEY work, is always a myth.
> 
> 
> My most sympathies are for guys who are waiting grant since 2015, and all other applicants waiting for grants. You know that you can also upload your document, even after pressing information provided button, so don't hang for CO to ask you.
> 
> Occasionally give them a call, like in 2 months and send them email with subject "Attention "case officer name", "your case ID" and asked them if they need some document. like in 2-3 months, after passing 90 days time frame. No need to stuff their email please. I use to send such kind of email to them,
> 
> 
> Dear xyz,
> 
> Hope that you are doing well.
> 
> Just wanted to see if you needed anything else from me. Please do not hesitate to inform me and I will do my best to make it available on a priority. Thank you.
> 
> Details of my case:
> Reference# bal bla bla ...
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> s
> 
> 
> wish you all the best guys.
> 
> Visa 189 Points 60 Age 25 Edu 15 Exp 10 Eng10 GSM Adelaide
> Occup 233512 Mech Engg
> PTE-A 26 Aug 2015 L78 R72 S71 W78
> EOI 28Aug-6Nov2015
> Visa 7Nov2015
> 1st CO contact 16Nov2015
> Doc uploaded 25Nov2015
> Form 1023 25Nov2015
> Add. doc uploaded 3Dec2015
> Skill support contact:23Feb2015 (responded on same day)
> 2nd CO contact 2 Aug 2015: Document request regarding child identity-submitted next day
> Grant: 25 Aug, 2016 (293 days since visa launch)


hey can u plz clarify one thing. is it mandatory to have all the pay slips signed by authorized signatory. also pay slips must be on company letterhead?? i hav some on company letterhead and some not. and all my payslips are unsigned. plz advise.. i am a mechanical (piping stress) engineer..


----------



## desiswag

Is there any Advantage in mentioning details of Australian citigen Relative or friend in form 80. Will it help in fast processing?
My relative has no objection in giving his details.


----------



## krismuree

Thanks mate. So while uploading the documents i will just upload both the passports copy.


----------



## magica5

Hi guys,

Long time reader, first time writer... I want to share my current situation with you guys and get your input on my application. Currently, I have lodged my EOI as at 4th April 2016 under the profession 221214 - Internal Auditor (Pro-Rata) - with a perfect PT English scores of 9's. As such my scores are as follows:

(1) Because of my age my current score for the Subclass 189 Application it is 65
(2) Under the Subclass 190 (NSW) Application it is 70

I WAS up only until recently a Risk Consultant with one of the Big 4 Melbourne, but had to take a leave of absence to resolve my visa issue of my old visa not bridging into my planned PR due to quota constraints in FY2015. My employer expects my return in February 2017, as such I am basically putting my life on hold praying for an invitation to move me along. My home, job and life are all still in Melbourne, i literally packed my bags just to resolve this issue.

For those veterans and experts on this forum, what do you think my chances are to make it back in time? I'm starting to get worried, though my Immigration Agents tell me not to, my career is a little on the line and my life a little on hold. Any feedback will be of great help, thank you.

Kind Regards,
Worried Internal Auditor


----------



## aussieby2016

desiswag said:


> Is there any Advantage in mentioning details of Australian citigen Relative or friend in form 80. Will it help in fast processing?
> My relative has no objection in giving his details.


no, it doesnt help much....


----------



## jeyam_555

Experts, help needed,
1)Do I need to split different designations occupied in the same company while filing EOI.
2)And I was on onsite assignment to USA for 1 year, do I need to split that as well?
3)My onsite assignment was on the job training VISA, do they consider that experience for points?
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## newhomeoz

johnny88 said:


> Hi guys! Just wanted to share the good news. After 93 days of waiting, finally got the PR grant from CO team Brisbane. Applied as a Secondary School Teacher (241411) so for all secondary school teachers out there, all the best! Be patient, send your CO nice emails and give them a call every other week to get an update! Below is my blog page the shows our timeline!
> 
> https://2newmelburnians.wordpress.com/2016/06/26/our-pr-application-timeline/


Congrats. Good luck for your future endeavors !!


----------



## newhomeoz

enjoybhatt said:


> Its good to tell that after staying on Bridging Visa for 6 months and with-holding many decisions finally the Tension period is Over and have received the Beautiful Email .. Thank you for your support all team members..BEST OF LUCK TO ALL.
> 
> EOI : 14 April-16
> SOL : MECH Engineer
> Visa Lodged : 18 April - 16
> 1st CO contact (For PCC , MEDICALS and FORM 80) : 26 APRIL - 16
> DOCS Uploaded : 26 MAY - 16
> Employment Verification : 29 July 16
> Grant : 26 August 16
> 
> JAI SHREE RAM


Congratulations mate !
Good luck on all future endeavors !!


----------



## Viaan

krismuree said:


> Hi Guys,
> I got my PCC done from UK with my old passport and still valid. Now i got my passport renewal, should i go for new PCC with new passport? or can i use old one for submitting documents to visa? In my new passport, old passport number is also mentioned.


Hi,

You can use the old one.
Even my wife had UK pcc with old passport number in it.

Viaan


----------



## Rabbahs

Mukar said:


> hey can u plz clarify one thing. is it mandatory to have all the pay slips signed by authorized signatory. also pay slips must be on company letterhead?? i hav some on company letterhead and some not. and all my payslips are unsigned. plz advise.. i am a mechanical (piping stress) engineer..


Hi, all my pay slips are computer generated. So no sign or company letter head.


----------



## Rabbahs

magica5 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Long time reader, first time writer... I want to share my current situation with you guys and get your input on my application. Currently, I have lodged my EOI as at 4th April 2016 under the profession 221214 - Internal Auditor (Pro-Rata) - with a perfect PT English scores of 9's. As such my scores are as follows:
> 
> (1) Because of my age my current score for the Subclass 189 Application it is 65
> (2) Under the Subclass 190 (NSW) Application it is 70
> 
> I WAS up only until recently a Risk Consultant with one of the Big 4 Melbourne, but had to take a leave of absence to resolve my visa issue of my old visa not bridging into my planned PR due to quota constraints in FY2015. My employer expects my return in February 2017, as such I am basically putting my life on hold praying for an invitation to move me along. My home, job and life are all still in Melbourne, i literally packed my bags just to resolve this issue.
> 
> For those veterans and experts on this forum, what do you think my chances are to make it back in time? I'm starting to get worried, though my Immigration Agents tell me not to, my career is a little on the line and my life a little on hold. Any feedback will be of great help, thank you.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Worried Internal Auditor


Can you please share your time line ?


----------



## magica5

Hey there!

Sure, the timeline is pretty short:
(1) Prior holding a Temporary Graduate Visa - Employed my Big 4 in Melbourne
(2) April 4 2016 - Lodge EOI for 189 and 190 (65 and 70)
(3) April FY2015 Quota Full - Invitations Resume in FY2016
(4) Return to Malaysia as at 30 June 2016 to await approval and return to Melbourne - Pending until today...


----------



## Mukar

Rabbahs said:


> Hi, all my pay slips are computer generated. So no sign or company letter head.


thanks bro.. its a great help for me.. my consultant told me to get them signed.. i hav scored 60 points. do i need to inc my score to get invitation early??


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Mukar said:


> thanks bro.. its a great help for me.. my consultant told me to get them signed.. i hav scored 60 points. do i need to inc my score to get invitation early??


Yup , infact i gave pte a and the scores helped me to increase my scores 10 points. PreviouslY 60 now 70

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys , is it ok to share my skill select login to some one I know in australia for paying the visa fees?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## jass123

enjoybhatt said:


> Its good to tell that after staying on Bridging Visa for 6 months and with-holding many decisions finally the Tension period is Over and have received the Beautiful Email .. Thank you for your support all team members..BEST OF LUCK TO ALL.
> 
> EOI : 14 April-16
> SOL : MECH Engineer
> Visa Lodged : 18 April - 16
> 1st CO contact (For PCC , MEDICALS and FORM 80) : 26 APRIL - 16
> DOCS Uploaded : 26 MAY - 16
> Employment Verification : 29 July 16
> Grant : 26 August 16
> 
> JAI SHREE RAM



Hello brother,

Many congrats for your visa approval.

My conditions are almost similar as yours. I have applied EOI-july'16 with 60 pts -189 & 65-190 (NSW).

I have 8+ years of experience and still continuing work at the same place.
I was appointed as graduate engineer trainee in my organization (automobile) in jul'08. Although I had done as equivalent jobs of an engineer, just as per then company ,fresh graduate was recruited at that post. Even in my skill assessment by EA ,they have assessed my qualification equivalent to AFQ level .w.e.f July 2008.

Since joining My work is full time,regulary paid, have EPF deductions,income tax returns ,have work experience certificate including my duties as Graduate engineer trainee also. 

I have heard that in some cases CO may not accept the the first year experience as "graduate engineer trainee" and depends upon the respective CO only.

As per your expertise could you pl tell me whether CO will accept my 1st year exp. or not and what are the other alternatives.

thanks


----------



## GoAussie2016

Hi Experts,

I am in middle of lodging my VISA for 189. I am wondering how many documents I am allowed to attach? I am applying together with my spouse and child. I read somewhere that we can attach only 60 documents. Would that be seperately 60 each for me; spouse and child? Or 60 in total for all? 

Thank You.


----------



## jass123

Hello experts.

I have applied EOI-july'16 with 60 pts -189 & 65-190 (NSW).

I have 8+ years of experience and still continuing work at the same place.
I was appointed as graduate engineer trainee in my organization (automobile) in jul'08. Although I had done as equivalent jobs of an engineer, just as per then company ,fresh graduate was recruited at that post. Even in my skill assessment by EA ,they have assessed my qualification equivalent to AFQ level .w.e.f July 2008.

Since joining My work is full time,regulary paid, have EPF deductions,income tax returns ,have work experience certificate including my duties as Graduate engineer trainee also. 

I have heard that in some cases CO may not accept the the first year experience as "graduate engineer trainee" and depends upon the respective CO only.

As per your expertise could you pl tell me whether CO will accept my 1st year exp. or not and what are the other alternatives.

thanks


----------



## goaustralianow

GoAussie2016 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am in middle of lodging my VISA for 189. I am wondering how many documents I am allowed to attach? I am applying together with my spouse and child. I read somewhere that we can attach only 60 documents. Would that be seperately 60 each for me; spouse and child? Or 60 in total for all?
> 
> Thank You.




60 documents each applicant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goaustralianow

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys , is it ok to share my skill select login to some one I know in australia for paying the visa fees?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk




I would rather suggest doing it by sharing your screen with your friend in Australia and let him enter his card details on the payment page.

You can share your desktop using softwares like webex or teamviewer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mukar

gonnabeexpat said:


> Yup , infact i gave pte a and the scores helped me to increase my scores 10 points. PreviouslY 60 now 70
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


thanks.. i ll go for then..


----------



## FrozeN666

How many points did you have?


----------



## dakshch

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys , is it ok to share my skill select login to some one I know in australia for paying the visa fees?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk




Why don't you pay it yourself here in india ??


----------



## kanz12

Hello All,

Yes after 212 days. We received our grant yesterday. We are pleasantly surprised, relieved and excited. There was no employment verification although my husband claimed 15 points. I'm hoping for more grants for the applicants from JAN and others. At this moment all apprehension has melted and now we are preparing our move which is exciting. We are looking forward for the new challenges. Good luck everyone.


My name on immitracker is oioioi which is updated.



*I have 2 questions*

Since I'm in the UAE my my residency which was expiring and we received the renewal on 24th night. on the the 25th we were filling the form 1022 and 26th morning we received the grant.Should we still submit the 1022?

2. The grant letter for my husband who is the primary applicant is fine while the address in my grant belongs to someone else. Also when we checked online under " View grant letter" the second link mentions " covering letter_ point of contact ( name of some other person).
I happen to know this person and the address also belong to him but I can't understand why his details are showing up on grant letter. When I went to Aus to study he was heading IDP. Is this related???


Special thanks to JAIRICHI, VIKASCHANDRA, AUSSIEBOY for the encouraging posts and helping me keep my cool.


----------



## Mukar

60 without pte


----------



## ns0314

Which is the better medical centre in chandigarh/mohali region? In how many days these medical centres forward the medical results to dibp? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane

Brane Brane is online now
New Member


Join Date: Feb 2016
Location: India
Posts: 24
Rep Power: 0
Brane is on a distinguished road
1 likes received
11 likes given

Users Flag! Originally from india. Users Flag! Expat in australia.
Default Submitting Health Declaration
Hi All,

Once i login to immi account, i am seeing 1 application

1.My health declaration (MHD)- current status- Incomplete
There is a Submit Applications button at the bottom as well. 

I have already generated HAP ids but have not undergone medical examination yet. 

Note :- I have not yet received invite 

Now, under action tab for 2nd application, i am seeing three options:
1.Edit
2.Delete
3. Send

So what should be the next step. Whether I need to click on the "Submit Applications" button or click on "send" button or will this status change after I undertake the medical test ?

Regards,
Brane


----------



## sheiky

GoAussie2016 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am in middle of lodging my VISA for 189. I am wondering how many documents I am allowed to attach? I am applying together with my spouse and child. I read somewhere that we can attach only 60 documents. Would that be seperately 60 each for me; spouse and child? Or 60 in total for all?
> 
> Thank You.


You can attach 60 documents for each Applicant. Primary Applicant: 60, Secondary Applicant: 60, Child: 60 etc...


----------



## tikki2282

Hello all, I am in the process of collating documents for 189 visa application. I have a query regarding the form 80. 

Question 17 in form 80: we need to provide address details for last 10 years. 

Question 18: need to provide international travel movement dates. 

I have provided my international travel details in question 18, do I have to mention the same details in question 17 and provide the address details where I stayed during my international travel in last 10 years? Or do I have to mention India stay address details only? Please clarify.


----------



## sheiky

Brane said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Once i login to immi account, i am seeing 1 application
> 
> 1.My health declaration (MHD)- current status- Incomplete
> There is a Submit Applications button at the bottom as well.
> 
> I have already generated HAP ids but have not undergone medical examination yet.
> 
> Note :- I have not yet received invite
> 
> Now, under action tab for 2nd application, i am seeing three options:
> 1.Edit
> 2.Delete
> 3. Send
> 
> So what should be the next step. Whether I need to click on the "Submit Applications" button or click on "send" button or will this status change after I undertake the medical test ?
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


You cannot send or submit medical application to DIBP. Print the Referral Letter inside medical application and visit the clinic for further test. After the test, Hospital will upload it via eMedicals to DIBP.
On your side, while lodging the visa application inside your immiaccount do mention your HAP id inside your application.


----------



## sheiky

kanz12 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Yes after 212 days. We received our grant yesterday. We are pleasantly surprised, relieved and excited. There was no employment verification although my husband claimed 15 points. I'm hoping for more grants for the applicants from JAN and others. At this moment all apprehension has melted and now we are preparing our move which is exciting. We are looking forward for the new challenges. Good luck everyone.
> 
> 
> My name on immitracker is oioioi which is updated.
> 
> 
> 
> *I have 2 questions*
> 
> Since I'm in the UAE my my residency which was expiring and we received the renewal on 24th night. on the the 25th we were filling the form 1022 and 26th morning we received the grant.Should we still submit the 1022?
> 
> 2. The grant letter for my husband who is the primary applicant is fine while the address in my grant belongs to someone else. Also when we checked online under " View grant letter" the second link mentions " covering letter_ point of contact ( name of some other person).
> I happen to know this person and the address also belong to him but I can't understand why his details are showing up on grant letter. When I went to Aus to study he was heading IDP. Is this related???
> 
> 
> Special thanks to JAIRICHI, VIKASCHANDRA, AUSSIEBOY for the encouraging posts and helping me keep my cool.


Congratulations on your Grant. May God bless you and your family with success in Oz.

1. If you still can upload documents inside your immiaccount do upload 1022. IMO, its not mandatory after getting the Grant. If possible send a mail to GSM to notify your circumstances change.
2. I dont have any idea about this.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

kanz12 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Yes after 212 days. We received our grant yesterday. We are pleasantly surprised, relieved and excited. There was no employment verification although my husband claimed 15 points. I'm hoping for more grants for the applicants from JAN and others. At this moment all apprehension has melted and now we are preparing our move which is exciting. We are looking forward for the new challenges. Good luck everyone.
> 
> 
> My name on immitracker is oioioi which is updated.
> 
> 
> 
> *I have 2 questions*
> 
> Since I'm in the UAE my my residency which was expiring and we received the renewal on 24th night. on the the 25th we were filling the form 1022 and 26th morning we received the grant.Should we still submit the 1022?
> 
> 2. The grant letter for my husband who is the primary applicant is fine while the address in my grant belongs to someone else. Also when we checked online under " View grant letter" the second link mentions " covering letter_ point of contact ( name of some other person).
> I happen to know this person and the address also belong to him but I can't understand why his details are showing up on grant letter. When I went to Aus to study he was heading IDP. Is this related???
> 
> 
> Special thanks to JAIRICHI, VIKASCHANDRA, AUSSIEBOY for the encouraging posts and helping me keep my cool.


Congratulations and all the best for your future endeavours


----------



## aussieby2016

kanz12 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Yes after 212 days. We received our grant yesterday. We are pleasantly surprised, relieved and excited. There was no employment verification although my husband claimed 15 points. I'm hoping for more grants for the applicants from JAN and others. At this moment all apprehension has melted and now we are preparing our move which is exciting. We are looking forward for the new challenges. Good luck everyone.
> 
> 
> My name on immitracker is oioioi which is updated.
> 
> 
> 
> *I have 2 questions*
> 
> Since I'm in the UAE my my residency which was expiring and we received the renewal on 24th night. on the the 25th we were filling the form 1022 and 26th morning we received the grant.Should we still submit the 1022?
> 
> 2. The grant letter for my husband who is the primary applicant is fine while the address in my grant belongs to someone else. Also when we checked online under " View grant letter" the second link mentions " covering letter_ point of contact ( name of some other person).
> I happen to know this person and the address also belong to him but I can't understand why his details are showing up on grant letter. When I went to Aus to study he was heading IDP. Is this related???
> 
> 
> Special thanks to JAIRICHI, VIKASCHANDRA, AUSSIEBOY for the encouraging posts and helping me keep my cool.


Congrats.....


----------



## harinderjitf5

I visited Kansal clinic. They are good and forwrded the docs next day.



ns0314 said:


> Which is the better medical centre in chandigarh/mohali region? In how many days these medical centres forward the medical results to dibp?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheiky

tikki2282 said:


> Hello all, I am in the process of collating documents for 189 visa application. I have a query regarding the form 80.
> 
> Question 17 in form 80: we need to provide address details for last 10 years.
> 
> Question 18: need to provide international travel movement dates.
> 
> I have provided my international travel details in question 18, do I have to mention the same details in question 17 and provide the address details where I stayed during my international travel in last 10 years? Or do I have to mention India stay address details only? Please clarify.


Yes. You have to provide all address details of your International residence if you know the address details.


----------



## tikki2282

sheiky said:


> Yes. You have to provide all address details of your International residence if you know the address details.




Thanks for the quick response. Appreciate it.


----------



## ns0314

harinderjitf5 said:


> I visited Kansal clinic. They are good and forwrded the docs next day.


Thanx for the quick response...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## lakhvinder1

I have Lodged EOI with 60 points on 24Aug. In October i will change my experience slab b/w 5-8 years as per ACS assessment. Will EOI be updated automatically as i have left the end date blank for my current employer?


----------



## aussieby2016

lakhvinder1 said:


> I have Lodged EOI with 60 points on 24Aug. In October i will change my experience slab b/w 5-8 years as per ACS assessment. Will EOI be updated automatically as i have left the end date blank for my current employer?


yes it gets updated automatically.....


----------



## mit.tolia

sheiky said:


> 1. Yes. All your work related experience documents goes inside Evidence of Work Experience - Overseas section
> 2. You have to upload work related documents under Evidence of Work Experience - Overseas section
> 3. Yes. Reference letter needs to be uploaded under Work Reference option.
> 4. Name the file as per company wise. CompanyName1_Work_Experience_Letter, CompanyName1_Form16, CompanyName2_PaySlips, CompanyName2_Bank_Statements, etc


Hi Sheiky/Seniors,

I have now made my documents company wise. So I have got documents like Reference_Latter-Company_1.pdf, Reference_Letter-Company_2.pdf, Offer_Letter-Company_1, Offer_Letter-Company_2 etc

Wanted to confirm that when I will add a document type for e.g. if I choose Work Reference as a document type, then under that category I will have 2 or 3 pdf documents with reference letters from different employers. i.e. one document type will have multiple documents pertaining to different employers. 

Hope this should be ok and acceptable?

Regards,
Mit Tolia


----------



## sheiky

mit.tolia said:


> Hi Sheiky/Seniors,
> 
> I have now made my documents company wise. So I have got documents like Reference_Latter-Company_1.pdf, Reference_Letter-Company_2.pdf, Offer_Letter-Company_1, Offer_Letter-Company_2 etc
> 
> Wanted to confirm that when I will add a document type for e.g. if I choose Work Reference as a document type, then under that category I will have 2 or 3 pdf documents with reference letters from different employers. i.e. one document type will have multiple documents pertaining to different employers.
> 
> Hope this should be ok and acceptable?
> 
> Regards,
> Mit Tolia


As far as you name and categorize them it should be easy for CO to identify the documents. All work related docs goes under Evidence of Work - Overseas category.


----------



## lakhvinder1

I have traveled to many countries(10-15) for business meetings(no work permit) ranging from few days to few months. My work location is based in India. Do I need to obtain PCC for those or only for India would be sufficient?


----------



## mit.tolia

lakhvinder1 said:


> I have traveled to many countries(10-15) for business meetings(no work permit) ranging from few days to few months. My work location is based in India. Do I need to obtain PCC for those or only for India would be sufficient?


Hi Lakhvinder,

As far as PCC is concerned, I believe PCC needs to be done from a country in which you have lived for more than 12 months. So in your case since your business trips were onlt for few months, i dont think so you would need PCC from all those countries.

Only Indian PCC should suffince; however do get views/opinions from other seniors as well.

Regards,

Mit


----------



## sheiky

lakhvinder1 said:


> I have traveled to many countries(10-15) for business meetings(no work permit) ranging from few days to few months. My work location is based in India. Do I need to obtain PCC for those or only for India would be sufficient?


For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you have to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age.
If lived in a country less than 12 months, no need to provide PCC.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char


----------



## jass123

Hello everyone,

I have applied EOI-july'16 with 60 pts -189 & 65-190 (NSW).

I have 8+ years of experience and still continuing work at the same place.
I was appointed as graduate engineer trainee in my organization (automobile) in jul'08. Although I had done as equivalent jobs of an engineer, just as per then company ,fresh graduate was recruited at that post. Even in my skill assessment by EA ,they have assessed my qualification equivalent to AFQ level .w.e.f July 2008.

Since joining My work is full time,regulary paid, have EPF deductions,income tax returns ,have work experience certificate including my duties as Graduate engineer trainee also.

I have heard that in some cases CO may not accept the the first year experience as "graduate engineer trainee" and depends upon the respective CO only.

As per your expertise could you pl tell me whether CO will accept my 1st year exp. or if not,what are the other alternatives.

Pl give me your valuable comments.

thanks


----------



## engr.asadbutt

anyone know Australian certified translators in pakistan ?

Please share ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kova

Hi All,
What is the timeline of getting a 189 PR approval after submission of all documents.


----------



## singh.manjeet1982

Hi
can anyone please reply. Do we need to notarized all the documents for applying visa for 189.Like payslip, offer letter etc.

I do have notarized copy of reference letters from companies, that I have submitted for ACS. Do I need to get all the other document notorized as well.

Also, what other documents do I need to upload for my wife and kids
like
marriage certificate
passport copy

etc..

Again, do I need notarized copy for all of them

Any help will be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Mukar

Rabbahs said:


> Hi, all my pay slips are computer generated. So no sign or company letter head.


one more help i need from u bro. i hav in total 10 years work ex as a piping stress engineer and changed 6 companies. i need some advise regrading referral letters. will engineers Australia need too much detailed explanation of R&R in referral letters. coz my companies are not ready to give so much details. they mentioned 8-9 lines about my work. will it be ok. or i need too much detail. 
also will some SD from senior/colleague work as some of my companies hav been closed or not ready to giv referral letter. 
can u plz share any of ur referral letter format with me personally. it ll be such a great help.


----------



## singh.manjeet1982

One of my company has not given reference letter that I worked in US for this specific duration. I got my ACS done using the Indian reference letter only.

So, I have not specified my USA experience in EOI as well. Now, should I be mentioning my US address in form 80. if I will not mention, will that create any problem.

Also, do we need to have PCC from FBI only or all the states as well where I lived in USA

Thanks


----------



## starwin4u

*Medicals Update*

Dear All,

I have completed my medicals on 26th August 2016, But I know it will take 3-4 Business days for it to be updated in the system, But do I need to wait till this gets updated so I can click on information provided.

On of my friend did his meds on 22nd August, But still its showing in progress for him in the immi account, He is still waiting for the system to get updated so he can click on Information provided.

Need experts guidance in this matter.


----------



## harinderjitf5

DIBP accept colored scan cpies of all docs including experience and education. No need to get it notarized. For ACS I get notarized copies as they recommend it. But for DIBP I uploaded colored scan copies.



singh.manjeet1982 said:


> Hi
> can anyone please reply. Do we need to notarized all the documents for applying visa for 189.Like payslip, offer letter etc.
> 
> I do have notarized copy of reference letters from companies, that I have submitted for ACS. Do I need to get all the other document notorized as well.
> 
> Also, what other documents do I need to upload for my wife and kids
> like
> marriage certificate
> passport copy
> 
> etc..
> 
> Again, do I need notarized copy for all of them
> 
> Any help will be appreciated
> 
> Thanks


----------



## che.mostafa

Hi everyone,

I have a question does sponsored visa 489 need a contract with an employer in Australia ?
As I read that it is required but now I couldn't finded it on DIBP I don't know if it was changed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakhvinder1

sheiky said:


> For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you have to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age.
> If lived in a country less than 12 months, no need to provide PCC.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char


Thanks a lot for the clarification.


----------



## janeriz26

singh.manjeet1982 said:


> Hi
> can anyone please reply. Do we need to notarized all the documents for applying visa for 189.Like payslip, offer letter etc.
> 
> I do have notarized copy of reference letters from companies, that I have submitted for ACS. Do I need to get all the other document notorized as well.
> 
> Also, what other documents do I need to upload for my wife and kids
> like
> marriage certificate
> passport copy
> 
> etc..
> 
> Again, do I need notarized copy for all of them
> 
> Any help will be appreciated
> 
> Thanks





See below checklist for 189 visa

The following Forms and Documents are required:-

A) Forms

1. Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.

Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded.

B) List of documents are required:
1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
AUD $ 3600/-
AUD $1800/-
AUD $900 /-
7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above. 
Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.

Various form that might be required. 
Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf

Form 26 and form 160 for medicals
http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf

http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/160.pdf

Note: some documents not be applicable for other nationals like tax documents mentioned above. You can prepare similar document which might be applicable.


----------



## singh.manjeet1982

harinderjitf5 said:


> DIBP accept colored scan cpies of all docs including experience and education. No need to get it notarized. For ACS I get notarized copies as they recommend it. But for DIBP I uploaded colored scan copies.


Thanks sir..


----------



## Sourabh123

Hi,

I am going to submit EOI in next few days. My point is 65 in Sofyware Engineer (261313). Please any idea what is the chances of getting a call?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ciitbilal

starwin4u said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have completed my medicals on 26th August 2016, But I know it will take 3-4 Business days for it to be updated in the system, But do I need to wait till this gets updated so I can click on information provided.
> 
> On of my friend did his meds on 22nd August, But still its showing in progress for him in the immi account, He is still waiting for the system to get updated so he can click on Information provided.
> 
> Need experts guidance in this matter.


DIBP is aware that you've undergone the medical and they are waiting for clinic to upload the results. You can check this by in the medical tab of application.

After some days, same tab will show that the information has been received.

Personally, I'd advise to wait until the medical has been uploaded by the clinic. After that, you can click the Information Provided button.


----------



## ciitbilal

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going to submit EOI in next few days. My point is 65 in Sofyware Engineer (261313). Please any idea what is the chances of getting a call?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,

This thread is related to people who have already lodged the visa. You'll get better help on other threads where people are waiting for EOI.

Anyway, here is the SkillSelect result for last round, 17th Aug:

SkillSelect 17 August 2016 round results

The cut-off score was 65 and the last person to be invited had filed EOI on 27th June. So, anyone who has filed EOI with 65 points after 27th June, is ahead of you.

Hope that clears the situation.

Best of luck and feel free to check out my video on filing the EOI application.


----------



## ajaysingh

*Visa Application in Received status*

Hi All,

I have lodged the visa on 23 Aug (with 80 points under 261313) and have uploaded all the documents including PCC and medicals.

The application is in "Received" status since then.

Could anyone please suggest how long does it takes to get the CO assigned ! 

Also, i have uploaded all my notarized form 16 under tax related documents.
Do i have to upload the ITR return acknowledgements as well !

If yes, can i upload the ITR acknowledgements all combined in one PDF ( as i have already uploaded 55 documents and another 9 will cross the limit) after downloading the acknowledgements directly from income tax website !!
OR 
i have to get those notarized as well and then upload !

Regards,
Ajay


----------



## harinderjitf5

There is no particular time frame to get CO assigned. 
DIBP accept colored scan copies. I did the same.


ajaysingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged the visa on 23 Aug (with 80 points under 261313) and have uploaded all the documents including PCC and medicals.
> 
> The application is in "Received" status since then.
> 
> Could anyone please suggest how long does it takes to get the CO assigned !
> 
> Also, i have uploaded all my notarized form 16 under tax related documents.
> Do i have to upload the ITR return acknowledgements as well !
> 
> If yes, can i upload the ITR acknowledgements all combined in one PDF ( as i have already uploaded 55 documents and another 9 will cross the limit) after downloading the acknowledgements directly from income tax website !!
> OR
> i have to get those notarized as well and then upload !
> 
> Regards,
> Ajay


----------



## ajaysingh

harinderjitf5 said:


> There is no particular time frame to get CO assigned.
> DIBP accept colored scan copies. I did the same.


Thanks for the reply.

I was planning to upload the soft copies of the ITR acknowledgements which i downloaded from income tax website without first taking the print and then upload the scanned copies.

Will that get accepted or i have to upload the scanned copies only after taking the prints !!


----------



## mrmaakhia

*e*

Hi Guys,

can someone please help me on employee verification. How do you get to know if the employee verification has happened ? Does DIBP provide any information to the applicant about it.
What is the company denies to share any information. Will we get to know about the refusal of information from the company.
I am a bit curios about it.

Please suggest.

Thanks



_________________________________________
*ANZSCO Code: 263111*
IELTS: 6th April 2015
ACS:- 24th April 2015
EOI: 189(60 Points) 30th April 2015
2nd IELTS 24th December 2015
Invitation: 22nd March 2016
Visa Lodge:-13 May 2016
Docs uploaded :- 15 May 2016
CO Assign: 24th May 2016
Medical and form 80:-24th May 2016
Final Docs uploaded:-2nd June 2016
Job verification:- :confused2:
Grant:- :fingerscrossed:


Days since application logged: 106 days
Days since Invitation : 158 Days


----------



## starwin4u

ciitbilal said:


> DIBP is aware that you've undergone the medical and they are waiting for clinic to upload the results. You can check this by in the medical tab of application.
> 
> After some days, same tab will show that the information has been received.
> 
> Personally, I'd advise to wait until the medical has been uploaded by the clinic. After that, you can click the Information Provided button.


Thanks ciitbilal


----------



## ajaysingh

Hi All,

I am in process of uploading the visa documents.
Do we have to upload the CV and photo also along with other documents !!

Regards,
Ajay


----------



## Vinay123

Do we have any offshore person who got PR in less than 90 days off-lately under ANZO - 263111?


----------



## vikaschandra

kanz12 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Yes after 212 days. We received our grant yesterday. We are pleasantly surprised, relieved and excited. There was no employment verification although my husband claimed 15 points. I'm hoping for more grants for the applicants from JAN and others. At this moment all apprehension has melted and now we are preparing our move which is exciting. We are looking forward for the new challenges. Good luck everyone.
> 
> 
> My name on immitracker is oioioi which is updated.
> 
> 
> 
> *I have 2 questions*
> 
> Since I'm in the UAE my my residency which was expiring and we received the renewal on 24th night. on the the 25th we were filling the form 1022 and 26th morning we received the grant.Should we still submit the 1022?
> 
> 2. The grant letter for my husband who is the primary applicant is fine while the address in my grant belongs to someone else. Also when we checked online under " View grant letter" the second link mentions " covering letter_ point of contact ( name of some other person).
> I happen to know this person and the address also belong to him but I can't understand why his details are showing up on grant letter. When I went to Aus to study he was heading IDP. Is this related???
> 
> 
> Special thanks to JAIRICHI, VIKASCHANDRA, AUSSIEBOY for the encouraging posts and helping me keep my cool.


Congratulations to you and your family on receiving the grant. 

No need to upload the form 1022 after visa grant. No more required
Was the person who name is mentioned on the cover letter manging your case. If not write to dibp asking about it. Also check the details of the visa on VEVO


----------



## vikaschandra

kova said:


> Hi All,
> What is the timeline of getting a 189 PR approval after submission of all documents.


It could be anything between a week to a year nothing could be said with certainity. 
People on the forum are using available trackers to predict the timeline.


----------



## vikaschandra

janeriz26 said:


> See below checklist for 189 visa
> 
> The following Forms and Documents are required:-
> 
> A) Forms
> 
> 1. Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.
> 
> Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded.
> 
> B) List of documents are required:
> 1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
> 2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
> 3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
> 4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
> 5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
> 6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
> Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
> AUD $ 3600/-
> AUD $1800/-
> AUD $900 /-
> 7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above.
> Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
> 8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
> 9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
> 10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
> 11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
> 13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> 17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> 18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> 19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
> 20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
> 21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.
> 
> Various form that might be required.
> Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf
> 
> Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf
> 
> Form 26 and form 160 for medicals
> http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf
> 
> http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/160.pdf
> 
> Note: some documents not be applicable for other nationals like tax documents mentioned above. You can prepare similar document which might be applicable.


Seems like I know this checklist


----------



## vikaschandra

ajaysingh said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I was planning to upload the soft copies of the ITR acknowledgements which i downloaded from income tax website without first taking the print and then upload the scanned copies.
> 
> Will that get accepted or i have to upload the scanned copies only after taking the prints !!


That should work fine


----------



## vikaschandra

mrmaakhia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> can someone please help me on employee verification. How do you get to know if the employee verification has happened ? Does DIBP provide any information to the applicant about it.
> What is the company denies to share any information. Will we get to know about the refusal of information from the company.
> I am a bit curios about it.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> .
> 
> _________________________________________
> *ANZSCO Code: 263111*
> IELTS: 6th April 2015
> ACS:- 24th April 2015
> EOI: 189(60 Points) 30th April 2015
> 2nd IELTS 24th December 2015
> Invitation: 22nd March 2016
> Visa Lodge:-13 May 2016
> Docs uploaded :- 15 May 2016
> CO Assign: 24th May 2016
> Medical and form 80:-24th May 2016
> Final Docs uploaded:-2nd June 2016
> Job verification:- :confused2:
> Grant:- :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> Days since application logged: 106 days
> Days since Invitation : 158 Days


In the best case you will know from your employer if verification has happened. In the worst case DIBP will come back to you informing about the verification results


----------



## aussieby2016

ajaysingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in process of uploading the visa documents.
> Do we have to upload the CV and photo also along with other documents !!
> 
> Regards,
> Ajay


yes you should.....


----------



## Sourabh123

Sure, thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

jass123 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have applied EOI-july'16 with 60 pts -189 & 65-190 (NSW).
> 
> I have 8+ years of experience and still continuing work at the same place.
> I was appointed as graduate engineer trainee in my organization (automobile) in jul'08. Although I had done as equivalent jobs of an engineer, just as per then company ,fresh graduate was recruited at that post. Even in my skill assessment by EA ,they have assessed my qualification equivalent to AFQ level .w.e.f July 2008.
> 
> Since joining My work is full time,regulary paid, have EPF deductions,income tax returns ,have work experience certificate including my duties as Graduate engineer trainee also.
> 
> I have heard that in some cases CO may not accept the the first year experience as "graduate engineer trainee" and depends upon the respective CO only.
> 
> As per your expertise could you pl tell me whether CO will accept my 1st year exp. or if not,what are the other alternatives.
> 
> Pl give me your valuable comments.
> 
> thanks




I have never heard of such to be honest. There are should be more accurately defined information. 

Who told you re above?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ajaysingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged the visa on 23 Aug (with 80 points under 261313) and have uploaded all the documents including PCC and medicals.
> 
> 
> 
> The application is in "Received" status since then.
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone please suggest how long does it takes to get the CO assigned !
> 
> 
> 
> Also, i have uploaded all my notarized form 16 under tax related documents.
> 
> Do i have to upload the ITR return acknowledgements as well !
> 
> 
> 
> If yes, can i upload the ITR acknowledgements all combined in one PDF ( as i have already uploaded 55 documents and another 9 will cross the limit) after downloading the acknowledgements directly from income tax website !!
> 
> OR
> 
> i have to get those notarized as well and then upload !
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ajay




You can use co contact date estimator to do that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jigar87

vikaschandra said:


> In the best case you will know from your employer if verification has happened. In the worst case DIBP will come back to you informing about the verification results


In worst case when DIBP comes back with negative employee verification result for reasons like unable to reach employer etc. Do we get a chance to explain and update them with new contact details of Employee? OR this becomes the reason of Visa rejection ?


----------



## vikaschandra

jigar87 said:


> In worst case when DIBP comes back with negative employee verification result for reasons like unable to reach employer etc. Do we get a chance to explain and update them with new contact details of Employee? OR this becomes the reason of Visa rejection ?


Yes Letter of Natural Justice is issued to the applicant to provide more evidences towards supporting their application. The timeline provided is 28 days


----------



## goaustralianow

Vinay123 said:


> Do we have any offshore person who got PR in less than 90 days off-lately under ANZO - 263111?


There are many. You can check on immitracker. URL given below:

https://myimmitracker.com/


----------



## BBlessed

Dear friends

A Case officer (initials LW) from GSM Adelaide is allocated on 11th Aug for my 189-visa application and has requested for additional information. I replied to her email on 14th Aug, informing that my wife is pregnant and that she would not be able to complete her chest x-ray until the birth of our child. I also requested for clarification in the same email on below points. 

1. My name as per the Date of Birth Certificate and Educational Certificates is having space between first name and the last name. However, on the passport name appeared without having space between the first name and the last name. Please advise, if I should take a new passport with space between the names to support the slight difference.
2. Further, in the Request Checklist it is mentioned that my son has to submit Police Clearance Certificates who is only 2 years old. Whereas, PCC is not mentioned for my wife. Please advise, whether Police Clearance Certificates are required for my son (or) for my wife. 

I would highly appreciate if seniors in this forum can provide their inputs on the above clarification points. 

It has been exactly two weeks I sent her an email and she has not yet responded . Please advise whichever is better to call case officer or send a polite reminder email!

Thanks so much!


----------



## BBlessed

Dear friends

A Case officer (initials LW) from GSM Adelaide is allocated on 11th Aug for my 189-visa application and has requested for additional information. I replied to her email on 14th Aug, informing that my wife is pregnant and that she would not be able to complete her chest x-ray until the birth of our child. I also requested for clarification in the same email on below points. 

1.	My name as per the Date of Birth Certificate and Educational Certificates is having space between first name and the last name. However, on the passport name appeared without having space between the first name and the last name. Please advise, if I should take a new passport with space between the names to support the slight difference.
2.	Further, in the Request Checklist it is mentioned that my son has to submit Police Clearance Certificates who is only 2 years old. Whereas, PCC is not mentioned for my wife. Please advise, whether Police Clearance Certificates are required for my son (or) for my wife. 
I would highly appreciate if seniors in this forum can provide their inputs on the above clarification points. 

It has been exactly two weeks I sent her an email and she has not yet responded. Please advise whichever is better to call case officer or send a reminder email!

Thanks so much!


----------



## vikaschandra

BBlessed said:


> Dear friends
> 
> A Case officer (initials LW) from GSM Adelaide is allocated on 11th Aug for my 189-visa application and has requested for additional information. I replied to her email on 14th Aug, informing that my wife is pregnant and that she would not be able to complete her chest x-ray until the birth of our child. I also requested for clarification in the same email on below points.
> 
> 1. My name as per the Date of Birth Certificate and Educational Certificates is having space between first name and the last name. However, on the passport name appeared without having space between the first name and the last name. Please advise, if I should take a new passport with space between the names to support the slight difference.
> 2. Further, in the Request Checklist it is mentioned that my son has to submit Police Clearance Certificates who is only 2 years old. Whereas, PCC is not mentioned for my wife. Please advise, whether Police Clearance Certificates are required for my son (or) for my wife.
> 
> I would highly appreciate if seniors in this forum can provide their inputs on the above clarification points.
> 
> It has been exactly two weeks I sent her an email and she has not yet responded . Please advise whichever is better to call case officer or send a polite reminder email!
> 
> Thanks so much!


Wait for the CO to revert back to you give one more week and then you can call them to confirm if your case has been put on hold or not. 

Yes get a new passport to avoid any issues later on. as the grant letter when issued with bear the same name as per your passport so if you would like that to be matched with other documents better to go ahead and get the new pp. 

PCC is not required for kids. For your wife yes she would need to present the Police clearance.


----------



## BBlessed

Thanks for your valuable advice mate !


----------



## alexisLG

Hi, 

Need help on the form 80. 

I can't remember the actual travel date for the country I been for the part 10years. Can I leave it blank/ just fill in the year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBlessed

alexisLG said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need help on the form 80.
> 
> I can't remember the actual travel date for the country I been for the part 10years. Can I leave it blank/ just fill in the year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Alex

If you have your old/current passport check the entry and exit dates and fill accordingly or else write the approximate dates, month and year !


----------



## Mukar

Hi everyone , i am new to this forum and want advice as i am planning to send my application to Engineers Australia for Occupation 223512 (Mechanical Engineers) 's assessment. 
My profile is of Piping Engineer and I have 10 years of work ex. in the field of piping design for EPC (Engineering ,Procurement and Construction )projects in Oil & gas refinery process plants and power plants.my qualifications are B.E (mechanical) & MBA.
My question is whether my profile would get the positive assessment for relevant work experience or not as my roles are not entirely matching with the tasks included in the ANZSCO occupation list for Mechanical Engineer (233512).I am planning to claim 15 points under experience if assessment gets positive. Any mechanical engineer if can help me ,it would be a favour to me as i am confused about it. I have already cleared the IELSTS with 7.5 L,6.5 R,6.5 w,6.5 S

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

Mukar said:


> Hi everyone , i am new to this forum and want advice as i am planning to send my application to Engineers Australia for Occupation 223512 (Mechanical Engineers) 's assessment.
> My profile is of Piping Engineer and I have 10 years of work ex. in the field of piping design for EPC (Engineering ,Procurement and Construction )projects in Oil & gas refinery process plants and power plants.my qualifications are B.E (mechanical) & MBA.
> My question is whether my profile would get the positive assessment for relevant work experience or not as my roles are not entirely matching with the tasks included in the ANZSCO occupation list for Mechanical Engineer (233512).I am planning to claim 15 points under experience if assessment gets positive. Any mechanical engineer if can help me ,it would be a favour to me as i am confused about it. I have already cleared the IELSTS with 7.5 L,6.5 R,6.5 w,6.5 S
> 
> Thanks


Hello Mukar this thread is for applicants who have lodged their visa and are awaiting grant. though all the users here are very active and try to help each other but there is possibility that your query could be overlooked and you might not get the answers you are looking for. I would advise you to either create another thread with your queries or post you question on the EOI thread where most of the applicants are either in process of lodging or have lodged. Current EOI thread is here


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Hello Everyone! I will be submitting my EOI here in the next month or two, then applying for a 189 Independent Skilled Visa as a Secondary English Teacher. I am currently doing my skills assessment and waiting on those results. I have also taken the TOEFL-iBT and while I scored 30s in the Reading, Listening and Speaking section, something went wrong with the Writing section and I only received a 26. Thus, I am currently awaiting a re-score. Hopefully, this comes out with a 30, so that I do not have to resit. I need the 20 points for superior English. At this time, I only have 55 points. The points from the test will put me at 65. Then, it's forward to the EOI, invite and visa application. I'm really happy to have found this forum and look forward to reading and gaining as much information as I can. Cheers and best of luck to all who've applied!


*Update:* Still awaiting the skills assessment. But I did resit the TOEFL-iBT and scored 29, 30, 30, 30 = 119/120. Yay! Superior score in English, giving me 20 pts there. Hoping to lodge my application in the next 3 weeks. Fingers crossed for everyone, me included!


----------



## mit.tolia

*Query while uploading docs*

Hi Seniors,

A strange thing happened to me. 

Yesterday night I was uploading my work experience related documents in section - Work Exp, overseas evidence of. I uploaded my reference letters under work reference document type, my offer letters under employment contract type and my relieving letters and service certificates as Others

Today afternoon, when I again logged in to add m salary slips, resume, tax certificates etc, I was not getting a link to attach more documents to the category - Work Experience, Overseas evidence of. So I clicked on attach more documents button and selected the same option - Work Experience, OVerseas evidence of.

So potentially I have got 2 sections with the name - Work Experience, Overseas evidence of. 

Hope it should be ok and would not create any confusion or questions from CO?

Regards,

Mit Tolia


----------



## sheiky

mit.tolia said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> A strange thing happened to me.
> 
> Yesterday night I was uploading my work experience related documents in section - Work Exp, overseas evidence of. I uploaded my reference letters under work reference document type, my offer letters under employment contract type and my relieving letters and service certificates as Others
> 
> Today afternoon, when I again logged in to add m salary slips, resume, tax certificates etc, I was not getting a link to attach more documents to the category - Work Experience, Overseas evidence of. So I clicked on attach more documents button and selected the same option - Work Experience, OVerseas evidence of.
> 
> So potentially I have got 2 sections with the name - Work Experience, Overseas evidence of.
> 
> Hope it should be ok and would not create any confusion or questions from CO?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mit Tolia


Yes. I too experienced this. I am seeing two sections of Work Experience in the application. I dont think it will create confusion as far as the files are categorised properly.


----------



## newhomeoz

Mukar said:


> Hi everyone , i am new to this forum and want advice as i am planning to send my application to Engineers Australia for Occupation 223512 (Mechanical Engineers) 's assessment.
> My profile is of Piping Engineer and I have 10 years of work ex. in the field of piping design for EPC (Engineering ,Procurement and Construction )projects in Oil & gas refinery process plants and power plants.my qualifications are B.E (mechanical) & MBA.
> My question is whether my profile would get the positive assessment for relevant work experience or not as my roles are not entirely matching with the tasks included in the ANZSCO occupation list for Mechanical Engineer (233512).I am planning to claim 15 points under experience if assessment gets positive. Any mechanical engineer if can help me ,it would be a favour to me as i am confused about it. I have already cleared the IELSTS with 7.5 L,6.5 R,6.5 w,6.5 S
> 
> Thanks


Hi Mukar

ANZSCO Job description is set to cover all possible duties of a particular occupation. So it is not expected to have a cent percent match. However, your R&R must try to cover every possible match as it will get you the positive assessment from EA.

Since you have mentioned that you are a piping design engineer and bachelor's in mechanical engineering I certainly believe that most of 233512 description would have been covered in your profession. take a clear look on what they have mentioned and think well how can you match your roles to it. Here how effectively you connect it to your job matters !

FYI, I am a mechanical engineer from aerospace design. I got positive assessment without any difficulty so you can too !!

All the very best !


----------



## Moneyjheeta

sheiky said:


> Yes. I too experienced this. I am seeing two sections of Work Experience in the application. I dont think it will create confusion as far as the files are categorised properly.


Nothing to worry about this. Many of us did this mistake by uploading under wrong tab and then uploaded under right tab.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## jass123

Phoenix2135 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Happy to share that my visa(myself & wife) has been granted this morning !
> 
> NO employment verification ! NO communication from CO ! Immi account status was " Application received" till yesterday
> 
> My timelines are below :
> 
> Profession : 233211 /Civil Engineer
> 
> IELTS : 26/09/2015 - L-6.5,R-6,S-6 & W-6
> 
> EA Submission(Fast tract) : 30/11/2015
> EA outcome (with 8 years one month experience) : 23/12/2015
> EOI submission : 23/12/2015
> Invited : 22/01/2016
> Visa lodged : 23/02/2016 (almost all docs except Form-80,1221 & Spouse functional English proof)
> Medical : 25/02/2016
> Pending docs submitted (Form-80,1221 & Spouse English proof) : 05/03/2016
> CO assigned : Immiassessment Commence mail but no docs requested
> Grant : 02/06/2016
> 
> Points breakdown structure :
> 
> Age : 30
> Degree : 15
> Experience : 15
> 
> list of employers :
> 
> 1, 12/06/2006 to 02/05/2008 (India)
> 
> Docs submitted as follows :
> 
> Appointment letter as Graduate Trainee(for first 12 months but paid), Appointment letter for Project Engineer,Few pay slips,PF statement for one year ,bank statement for entire period,service certificate(with salary details,contact details of signed person,designation but No R & R),Statutory declaration for R & R from senior(but working with different employer at the time of issuing SD ,He attached his service certificate as a proof that he worked with me before ), NO form 16 and also my senior joined my company few months after i joined but left after I left the company.
> 
> 2, 05/05/2008 - 03/04/2009 (UAE)
> 
> Docs are as follows :
> 
> Offer letter,bank statement for entire period, Few pay slips, Experience letter from HRD with R & R, Labor contract as a third party documentary evidence, NO tax as salaries are tax free.
> 
> 
> 3, 13/04/2009 - 27/11/2009 (India)
> 
> Docs are as follows :
> 
> Experice letter on company letter head with R&R and salary details (only contact number of signed person as it is a small builder, NO e-mail address of the company,NO website,NO landline number, NO e-mail address of the signed person) , Affidavit from a Chartered Accountant on his letterhead saying that my salary was under taxable salary ! (Gross salary was 30,000 INR/month) and NO pay slip, I mean i submitted only two docs for this employer ! EA also agreed this !
> 
> 
> 4, 06/12/2009 - 05/11/2010 ( Saudi Arabia)
> 
> EA rejected this experience as I had only Reference letter with only joining and salary deails , NO R&R ,NO labour contract as a third party doc, NO bank statement,NO offer letter
> 
> 
> 5, 28/02/2011 - 28/01/2013 (UAE)
> 
> Docs are follows :
> 
> 1,Offer letter ,Few pay slips ,Labor contract as third party doc,bank statement, NO tax as tax free salary, Salary letter form HRD signed my director, Reference letter from Manager(An Australian) with R&R on company letterhead but illigal.
> 
> 6, 13/02/2013 - 13/01/2014 (India)
> 
> Docs are follows :
> 
> Experice letter on company letter head with R&R and salary details (only contact number of signed person as it is a small builder, NO e-mail address of the company,NO website,NO landline number, NO e-mail address of the signed person) , Few pay slips & Income tax return form ( I,myself filed tax after three years through a Chartered account).
> 
> 7, 15/01/2014 - 12/02/2016 (UAE).
> 
> Docs are as follows :
> 
> Offer letter, Appointment letter, Few payslips,Bank statement for entire period,labour contract as third party doc,Experience letter from HRD with only few details like date of joining & salary details but NO R& R and SD from manager(without HRD knowledge) for EA only but did not submit this to DIBP
> 
> Note : I believe NO employment verification happened on my case also I applied my visa after I resigned my recent employer ! I mean,I resigned my last employer on 12/02/2016 and visa applied on 23/02/2016 however i mentioned everything in detail on Form -80 as i am being supported by my wife (she works as a nurse in Govt hospital )
> 
> Docs submitted for spouse : Diploma nursing certificate, Marriage certificate,PCC,PP,functional english proof from principal on a plain paper with stamp as Tamilnadu Govt medical college does not use letterhead
> 
> Hopes above details are useful !



Hello,

We both have similar career starting but in different major. I am a Mechanical Engineer & EA has +ve outcome, but I don't have assessed my relevant experience.


I have applied EOI-july'16 with 60 pts -189 & 65-190 (NSW).

I have 8+ years of experience and still continuing work at the same place.
I was appointed as graduate engineer trainee in my organization (automobile) in jul'08. Although I had done as equivalent jobs of an engineer, just as per then company ,fresh graduate was recruited at that post. Even in my skill assessment by EA ,they have assessed my qualification equivalent to AFQ level .w.e.f July 2008.

Since joining My work is full time,regulary paid, have EPF deductions,income tax returns ,have work experience certificate including my duties as Graduate engineer trainee also.

I have heard that in some cases CO may not accept the the first year experience as "graduate engineer trainee" and depends upon the respective CO only.

As per your expertise could you pl tell me whether CO will accept my 1st year exp. or if not,what are the other alternatives.

Pl give me your valuable comments.

thanks


----------



## jass123

Phoenix2135 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Happy to share that my visa(myself & wife) has been granted this morning !
> 
> NO employment verification ! NO communication from CO ! Immi account status was " Application received" till yesterday
> 
> My timelines are below :
> 
> Profession : 233211 /Civil Engineer
> 
> IELTS : 26/09/2015 - L-6.5,R-6,S-6 & W-6
> 
> EA Submission(Fast tract) : 30/11/2015
> EA outcome (with 8 years one month experience) : 23/12/2015
> EOI submission : 23/12/2015
> Invited : 22/01/2016
> Visa lodged : 23/02/2016 (almost all docs except Form-80,1221 & Spouse functional English proof)
> Medical : 25/02/2016
> Pending docs submitted (Form-80,1221 & Spouse English proof) : 05/03/2016
> CO assigned : Immiassessment Commence mail but no docs requested
> Grant : 02/06/2016
> 
> Points breakdown structure :
> 
> Age : 30
> Degree : 15
> Experience : 15
> 
> list of employers :
> 
> 1, 12/06/2006 to 02/05/2008 (India)
> 
> Docs submitted as follows :
> 
> Appointment letter as Graduate Trainee(for first 12 months but paid), Appointment letter for Project Engineer,Few pay slips,PF statement for one year ,bank statement for entire period,service certificate(with salary details,contact details of signed person,designation but No R & R),Statutory declaration for R & R from senior(but working with different employer at the time of issuing SD ,He attached his service certificate as a proof that he worked with me before ), NO form 16 and also my senior joined my company few months after i joined but left after I left the company.
> 
> 2, 05/05/2008 - 03/04/2009 (UAE)
> 
> Docs are as follows :
> 
> Offer letter,bank statement for entire period, Few pay slips, Experience letter from HRD with R & R, Labor contract as a third party documentary evidence, NO tax as salaries are tax free.
> 
> 
> 3, 13/04/2009 - 27/11/2009 (India)
> 
> Docs are as follows :
> 
> Experice letter on company letter head with R&R and salary details (only contact number of signed person as it is a small builder, NO e-mail address of the company,NO website,NO landline number, NO e-mail address of the signed person) , Affidavit from a Chartered Accountant on his letterhead saying that my salary was under taxable salary ! (Gross salary was 30,000 INR/month) and NO pay slip, I mean i submitted only two docs for this employer ! EA also agreed this !
> 
> 
> 4, 06/12/2009 - 05/11/2010 ( Saudi Arabia)
> 
> EA rejected this experience as I had only Reference letter with only joining and salary deails , NO R&R ,NO labour contract as a third party doc, NO bank statement,NO offer letter
> 
> 
> 5, 28/02/2011 - 28/01/2013 (UAE)
> 
> Docs are follows :
> 
> 1,Offer letter ,Few pay slips ,Labor contract as third party doc,bank statement, NO tax as tax free salary, Salary letter form HRD signed my director, Reference letter from Manager(An Australian) with R&R on company letterhead but illigal.
> 
> 6, 13/02/2013 - 13/01/2014 (India)
> 
> Docs are follows :
> 
> Experice letter on company letter head with R&R and salary details (only contact number of signed person as it is a small builder, NO e-mail address of the company,NO website,NO landline number, NO e-mail address of the signed person) , Few pay slips & Income tax return form ( I,myself filed tax after three years through a Chartered account).
> 
> 7, 15/01/2014 - 12/02/2016 (UAE).
> 
> Docs are as follows :
> 
> Offer letter, Appointment letter, Few payslips,Bank statement for entire period,labour contract as third party doc,Experience letter from HRD with only few details like date of joining & salary details but NO R& R and SD from manager(without HRD knowledge) for EA only but did not submit this to DIBP
> 
> Note : I believe NO employment verification happened on my case also I applied my visa after I resigned my recent employer ! I mean,I resigned my last employer on 12/02/2016 and visa applied on 23/02/2016 however i mentioned everything in detail on Form -80 as i am being supported by my wife (she works as a nurse in Govt hospital )
> 
> Docs submitted for spouse : Diploma nursing certificate, Marriage certificate,PCC,PP,functional english proof from principal on a plain paper with stamp as Tamilnadu Govt medical college does not use letterhead
> 
> Hopes above details are useful !


Hello,

We both have similar career starting but in different major. I am a Mechanical Engineer & EA has +ve outcome, but I don't have assessed my relevant experience.


I have applied EOI-july'16 with 60 pts -189 & 65-190 (NSW).

I have 8+ years of experience and still continuing work at the same place.
I was appointed as graduate engineer trainee in my organization (automobile) in jul'08. Although I had done as equivalent jobs of an engineer, just as per then company ,fresh graduate was recruited at that post. Even in my skill assessment by EA ,they have assessed my qualification equivalent to AFQ level .w.e.f July 2008.

Since joining My work is full time,regulary paid, have EPF deductions,income tax returns ,have work experience certificate including my duties as Graduate engineer trainee also.

I have heard that in some cases CO may not accept the the first year experience as "graduate engineer trainee" and depends upon the respective CO only.

As per your expertise could you pl tell me whether CO will accept my 1st year exp. or if not,what are the other alternatives.

Pl give me your valuable comments.

thanks


----------



## janeriz26

vikaschandra said:


> Seems like I know this checklist


Well that was your check-list!!,which i kept in my archive.


----------



## desiswag

Is reference letter mentioning duties from employer Mandatory for Visa Lodge?
Even if I have joining letter, contract renewal letter, annual salary revision letters ( all issued on company letter head and signed by HR), salary slips, bank statements.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys, I have 70 points and I submitted my eoi last week, Wednesday . Should I get my pcc and medicals done ?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Sree47

Hello Seniors,

I have recieved a call from AHC delhi last week and Call lasted for approx 15 Min, mostly was around employment and duties performed as part of job.

Over all discussion went well, He also informed that he would be preparing a report and sending to DIBP.

I wanted to know from seniors and AHC experience members the next step is decision/grant or still the employment verification would be there with employer ?

Though DIBP timelines cant be predicted, based on exper'nce, what is the time expected for decision. Lodged date is Mar 02' 16.


----------



## ajaysingh

Hi All,

Could anyone please suggest under which category do i have to upload the letter from university stating the medium of instruction was english as proof of functional english for spouse !

Should it be under Language Ability - English, Evidence of and then sub category as others !!

OR 

something else !!

Regards,
Ajay


----------



## kawal_547

Sree47 said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I have recieved a call from AHC delhi last week and Call lasted for approx 15 Min, mostly was around employment and duties performed as part of job.
> 
> Over all discussion went well, He also informed that he would be preparing a report and sending to DIBP.
> 
> I wanted to know from seniors and AHC experience members the next step is decision/grant or still the employment verification would be there with employer ?
> 
> Though DIBP timelines cant be predicted, based on exper'nce, what is the time expected for decision. Lodged date is Mar 02' 16.


Your last line ideally sums up any reply to your query.

However, calling an applicant for verification is the most easy way to close the case positively and fast too.


As per my knowledge. I have just seen a case where my friend verified by ahc on 22 aug and got the grant on 26 aug.

N then there is my friend who was verified around 2nd week of June over call only, but his case is still pendong

All the best.


----------



## kawal_547

ajaysingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could anyone please suggest under which category do i have to upload the letter from university stating the medium of instruction was english as proof of functional english for spouse !
> 
> Should it be under Language Ability - English, Evidence of and then sub category as others !!
> 
> OR
> 
> something else !!
> 
> Regards,
> Ajay


Same as u suggested.

All the best.


----------



## anoop21

Hi Group,

sorry for posting ACS related question in this group..
I have a question on "statutory Declaration". When we go for statutory declaration document from the SENIOR... WHAT details of Senior do we need to provide..
Only Signature and contact details on statutory document will work or we do we need to provide any document of Senior too ??


----------



## Telecomaster

GoAussie2016 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am in middle of lodging my VISA for 189. I am wondering how many documents I am allowed to attach? I am applying together with my spouse and child. I read somewhere that we can attach only 60 documents. Would that be seperately 60 each for me; spouse and child? Or 60 in total for all?
> 
> Thank You.


60 for each


----------



## sheiky

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys, I have 70 points and I submitted my eoi last week, Wednesday . Should I get my pcc and medicals done ?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


You chance for getting ITA is high. I believe you should start your PCC and Medicals process. All the Best.


----------



## sheiky

desiswag said:


> Is reference letter mentioning duties from employer Mandatory for Visa Lodge?
> Even if I have joining letter, contract renewal letter, annual salary revision letters ( all issued on company letter head and signed by HR), salary slips, bank statements.


It depends on Assessing Authority and ANZSCO Code. In general, you have to submit to DIBP, a reference letter with Roles & Responsibilities from HR or reporting person for you.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

sheiky said:


> You chance for getting ITA is high. I believe you should start your PCC and Medicals process. All the Best.


Thank you sheiky  

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## sheiky

anoop21 said:


> Hi Group,
> 
> sorry for posting ACS related question in this group..
> I have a question on "statutory Declaration". When we go for statutory declaration document from the SENIOR... WHAT details of Senior do we need to provide..
> Only Signature and contact details on statutory document will work or we do we need to provide any document of Senior too ??


You need his Signature, complete name, telephone number and Email. No need to attach any document of the person who signs the SD. Best Wishes.


----------



## samehbazan

Hi seniors 

I'm new to this forum & to Australian immigration process 
I have an inquiry 
I found my profession under occupation which is 

233999 ENGINEERING PROFESSIONALS NEC
Occupations in this group include:

Mechatronics Engineer 
Product Design Engineer

I'm mechanical graduate with mechtronics major
Having 8+ years exp in product design

I didn't find this occupation in SOL
And I don't believe it will ,since it is not classified 

Shall I drop applying for immigration or apply under production engineer or mechanical engineer ?, however my experience letters are all R&D engineer And/or mechanical design engineer 

Thanks


----------



## v.singh9256

Hi everybody,
I have a situation and would like if anyone can give suggestion.
I have applied for 189 subclass on 29th April
Co assigned on 7th may
Uploaded documents on 13th may and since than its assessment in progress.
I m a self employed mechanical engineer and have claimed 10 Points for experience.
It's more than 4 months now and I have planned to sell my business because in future I want to settle in Australia.
Last week I got a buyer for my unit and our negotiations have reached to a final part and he wants to start running this unit as soon as possible.
Now I m stuck with decision to be made by dibp and have mailed them last week to know the status of the application but unfortunately haven't received any reply.
My question is that shall I discuss my situation with my Co about selling my unit so that he may make a quick decision on my pending file
Thanks in advance...

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg1946

v.singh9256 said:


> Hi everybody,
> I have a situation and would like if anyone can give suggestion.
> I have applied for 189 subclass on 29th April
> Co assigned on 7th may
> Uploaded documents on 13th may and since than its assessment in progress.
> I m a self employed mechanical engineer and have claimed 10 Points for experience.
> It's more than 4 months now and I have planned to sell my business because in future I want to settle in Australia.
> Last week I got a buyer for my unit and our negotiations have reached to a final part and he wants to start running this unit as soon as possible.
> Now I m stuck with decision to be made by dibp and have mailed them last week to know the status of the application but unfortunately haven't received any reply.
> My question is that shall I discuss my situation with my Co about selling my unit so that he may make a quick decision on my pending file
> Thanks in advance...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk


All such request don't help . The process followed is legal in nature and the application will go through their internal processing. 

Expectation is for applicants to not take any drastic steps till they receive the grant. I think you should follow these guidelines


----------



## jayachandran_b

Hello Experts,

I have applied for the visa and front loaded all documents from the check list and the many lists I have seen in this thread.

However, some posts suggest that DIBP requires photographs of the applicants. I don't see that in the skill select check list for the visa. Could anyone please let me know if its required?

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...ndent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist#

Many thanks.


----------



## Rabbahs

v.singh9256 said:


> Hi everybody,
> I have a situation and would like if anyone can give suggestion.
> I have applied for 189 subclass on 29th April
> Co assigned on 7th may
> Uploaded documents on 13th may and since than its assessment in progress.
> I m a self employed mechanical engineer and have claimed 10 Points for experience.
> It's more than 4 months now and I have planned to sell my business because in future I want to settle in Australia.
> Last week I got a buyer for my unit and our negotiations have reached to a final part and he wants to start running this unit as soon as possible.
> Now I m stuck with decision to be made by dibp and have mailed them last week to know the status of the application but unfortunately haven't received any reply.
> My question is that shall I discuss my situation with my Co about selling my unit so that he may make a quick decision on my pending file
> Thanks in advance...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk


Talking about that matter will be useless.


----------



## Rabbahs

jayachandran_b said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have applied for the visa and front loaded all documents from the check list and the many lists I have seen in this thread.
> 
> However, some posts suggest that DIBP requires photographs of the applicants. I don't see that in the skill select check list for the visa. Could anyone please let me know if its required?
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...ndent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist#
> 
> Many thanks.


They can ask for photographs, although it is not mentioned in the document check lisk.

Let me give you a example ... or personal experience.

When my 3.5 years old son go through medical, the doctor refused to identify his current appearance as in passport, that I made when he was only few days old ... make perfect sense. So afterwards, the DIBP asked me to proof that the child at the medical is the child in the passport. So I have to provide the photographic evidence.

But in general, a separate photograph is not required, as the best photo ID is your passport.

Do enlighten me if it is required.

Thanks

Good luck


----------



## arun32

Hello Friends,

By grace of GOD, Prayers of my Parents and Brother, Myself and my hubby received grant on 25/Aug/2016.

After 254 days of my visa lodgement , 497 days after process initiation, I have received the grant.

Brothers, Sisters out there, waiting , Please please save your hope, IF I CAN, U ALL CAN TOO.

A beautiful life, peaceful living is waiting for us all in Kangaroo land, the difference is only in our arrival date, i pray and plead the Almighty to grant visas for all who have applied .

Thank you all friends in the forum, who has been everything to me in visa- journey.

THANKS ALL....

My journey calendar below


SOFTWARE ENGINEER-261313

ACS +VE FEEDBACK ---18/MAY/2015
PTE SCORE-23/MAY/2015
EOI submitted for 189---9/Jun/2015
Invited for 189- 04/DEC/2015
PCC: Self: 09/dec/2015 , Spouse 14/dec/2015
Visa Lodge: 15/12/2015
Medicals: 30/12/2015
CO Contact :16/FEB/2016(GSM Adelaide)
Docs submitted:08/MAR/2016
Visa Grant: 25/AUG/2016
IED: 04/JAN/2017


----------



## vikaschandra

arun32 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> By grace of GOD, Prayers of my Parents and Brother, Myself and my hubby received grant on 25/Aug/2016.
> 
> After 254 days of my visa lodgement , 497 days after process initiation, I have received the grant.
> 
> Brothers, Sisters out there, waiting , Please please save your hope, IF I CAN, U ALL CAN TOO.
> 
> A beautiful life, peaceful living is waiting for us all in Kangaroo land, the difference is only in our arrival date, i pray and plead the Almighty to grant visas for all who have applied .
> 
> Thank you all friends in the forum, who has been everything to me in visa- journey.
> 
> THANKS ALL....
> 
> My journey calendar below
> 
> 
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER-261313
> 
> ACS +VE FEEDBACK ---18/MAY/2015
> PTE SCORE-23/MAY/2015
> EOI submitted for 189---9/Jun/2015
> Invited for 189- 04/DEC/2015
> PCC: Self: 09/dec/2015 , Spouse 14/dec/2015
> Visa Lodge: 15/12/2015
> Medicals: 30/12/2015
> CO Contact :16/FEB/2016(GSM Adelaide)
> Docs submitted:08/MAR/2016
> Visa Grant: 25/AUG/2016
> IED: 04/JAN/2017


Congratulations to you and your family. You deserve to enjoy every bit of it. Best wishes for your future endeavors. The real journey will begin now


----------



## anikatyayan

arun32 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> By grace of GOD, Prayers of my Parents and Brother, Myself and my hubby received grant on 25/Aug/2016.
> 
> After 254 days of my visa lodgement , 497 days after process initiation, I have received the grant.
> 
> Brothers, Sisters out there, waiting , Please please save your hope, IF I CAN, U ALL CAN TOO.
> 
> A beautiful life, peaceful living is waiting for us all in Kangaroo land, the difference is only in our arrival date, i pray and plead the Almighty to grant visas for all who have applied .
> 
> Thank you all friends in the forum, who has been everything to me in visa- journey.
> 
> THANKS ALL....
> 
> My journey calendar below
> 
> 
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER-261313
> 
> ACS +VE FEEDBACK ---18/MAY/2015
> PTE SCORE-23/MAY/2015
> EOI submitted for 189---9/Jun/2015
> Invited for 189- 04/DEC/2015
> PCC: Self: 09/dec/2015 , Spouse 14/dec/2015
> Visa Lodge: 15/12/2015
> Medicals: 30/12/2015
> CO Contact :16/FEB/2016(GSM Adelaide)
> Docs submitted:08/MAR/2016
> Visa Grant: 25/AUG/2016
> IED: 04/JAN/2017


Dear Arun..Many congratulations..

Have a question though..I have heard that the IED is 1 year from Medicals or PCC whichever is earlier..so in your case it should be 8th dec 2016 as that is the PCC date for you..I may be wrong in my assumption though ...just wanted to ask.


----------



## walzmin

*Case Officer Assigned or Not*



jayachandran_b said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have applied for the visa and front loaded all documents from the check list and the many lists I have seen in this thread.
> 
> However, some posts suggest that DIBP requires photographs of the applicants. I don't see that in the skill select check list for the visa. Could anyone please let me know if its required?
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...ndent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist#
> 
> Many thanks.


Hi, Have you got case officer assigned?
I had submitted my EOI in Aug with 70 pts & saw online status got changed to "Invited" after 17 Aug round. I got system generated generic email also regarding Invite. But i have not received detailed email yet in which they assign case officer and provide all details of what all is required to be submitted. Shall i wait for that email or apply visa/documents online by myself? Then need to check with a friend where he went for medicals.


----------



## walzmin

Hi All, I had submitted my EOI in Aug with 70 pts & saw online status got changed to "Invited" after 17 Aug round. I got system generated generic email also regarding Invite. But i have not received detailed email yet in which they assign case officer and provide all details of what all is required to be submitted. Shall i wait for that email or apply visa/documents online by myself? Then need to check with a friend where he went for medicals.


----------



## vikaschandra

walzmin said:


> Hi All, I had submitted my EOI in Aug with 70 pts & saw online status got changed to "Invited" after 17 Aug round. I got system generated generic email also regarding Invite. But i have not received detailed email yet in which they assign case officer and provide all details of what all is required to be submitted. Shall i wait for that email or apply visa/documents online by myself? Then need to check with a friend where he went for medicals.


Hello. Case officer gets assigned only after the visa is lodged. And you also do not get a detailed email on what documents are required. Please refer to DIBP website for the checklist.

You can start filling in the online form 1393 and then pay the fees. Upon visa fee payment you will be able to see the link to upload relevant evidences under each category. You can go for medicals before visa lodge or post visa lodge. Google for My Health Declaration (Pre visa lodge medicals)


----------



## aussieby2016

arun32 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> By grace of GOD, Prayers of my Parents and Brother, Myself and my hubby received grant on 25/Aug/2016.
> 
> After 254 days of my visa lodgement , 497 days after process initiation, I have received the grant.
> 
> Brothers, Sisters out there, waiting , Please please save your hope, IF I CAN, U ALL CAN TOO.
> 
> A beautiful life, peaceful living is waiting for us all in Kangaroo land, the difference is only in our arrival date, i pray and plead the Almighty to grant visas for all who have applied .
> 
> Thank you all friends in the forum, who has been everything to me in visa- journey.
> 
> THANKS ALL....
> 
> My journey calendar below
> 
> 
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER-261313
> 
> ACS +VE FEEDBACK ---18/MAY/2015
> PTE SCORE-23/MAY/2015
> EOI submitted for 189---9/Jun/2015
> Invited for 189- 04/DEC/2015
> PCC: Self: 09/dec/2015 , Spouse 14/dec/2015
> Visa Lodge: 15/12/2015
> Medicals: 30/12/2015
> CO Contact :16/FEB/2016(GSM Adelaide)
> Docs submitted:08/MAR/2016
> Visa Grant: 25/AUG/2016
> IED: 04/JAN/2017


Congrats.....your long wait has finally ended.....


----------



## KunKarGur

Hi All,

We got the golden mail today. I will share with you all, our profile and what all docs we uploaded. Also, I will like to say that the process is so easy, no one should hire agents/consultants. By God grace, everything went so smoothly for us. 


SOFTWARE ENGINEER-261313
EOI submitted for 189---30/Jun/2016
Invited for 189- 06/July/2016
Visa Lodge: 11/Aug/2016
All documents uploaded : 20/Aug/2016
Direct Grant: 29/Aug/2016

No CO Contact, No job verification.

Here are the documents we uploaded (All color scanned):
- Secondary School Certificate (Birth proof)
- Passport Front page only
- ACS assessment
- Employment references in the company letterhead signed by either reporting manager 
- Master degree cert and transcripts
- Bachelors degree cert and transcripts
- PTE report
- Form 80
- Form 1221
- PCC
- ITRs of last 3 years

For family:
Wife:
- Secondary School Certificate (Birth proof)
- Passport Front Page
- IELTS report
- Marriage Certificate
- Form 80
- Form 1221
- India PCC

Son:
- Passport
- Birth certificate


Good Luck to you all !


----------



## andreyx108b

jayachandran_b said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have applied for the visa and front loaded all documents from the check list and the many lists I have seen in this thread.
> 
> However, some posts suggest that DIBP requires photographs of the applicants. I don't see that in the skill select check list for the visa. Could anyone please let me know if its required?
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...ndent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist#
> 
> Many thanks.




Most of the people dont attach such. Its not really required. I got my PR without ever uploading one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vishnucute05

arun32 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> By grace of GOD, Prayers of my Parents and Brother, Myself and my hubby received grant on 25/Aug/2016.
> 
> After 254 days of my visa lodgement , 497 days after process initiation, I have received the grant.
> 
> Brothers, Sisters out there, waiting , Please please save your hope, IF I CAN, U ALL CAN TOO.
> 
> A beautiful life, peaceful living is waiting for us all in Kangaroo land, the difference is only in our arrival date, i pray and plead the Almighty to grant visas for all who have applied .
> 
> Thank you all friends in the forum, who has been everything to me in visa- journey.
> 
> THANKS ALL....
> 
> My journey calendar below
> 
> 
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER-261313
> 
> ACS +VE FEEDBACK ---18/MAY/2015
> PTE SCORE-23/MAY/2015
> EOI submitted for 189---9/Jun/2015
> Invited for 189- 04/DEC/2015
> PCC: Self: 09/dec/2015 , Spouse 14/dec/2015
> Visa Lodge: 15/12/2015
> Medicals: 30/12/2015
> CO Contact :16/FEB/2016(GSM Adelaide)
> Docs submitted:08/MAR/2016
> Visa Grant: 25/AUG/2016
> IED: 04/JAN/2017



Congrats aruna.
Finally you got it.
Really very very happy for you.


----------



## andreyx108b

KunKarGur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We got the golden mail today. I will share with you all, our profile and what all docs we uploaded. Also, I will like to say that the process is so easy, no one should hire agents/consultants. By God grace, everything went so smoothly for us.
> 
> 
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER-261313
> EOI submitted for 189---30/Jun/2016
> Invited for 189- 06/July/2016
> Visa Lodge: 11/Aug/2016
> All documents uploaded : 20/Aug/2016
> Direct Grant: 29/Aug/2016
> 
> No CO Contact, No job verification.
> 
> Here are the documents we uploaded (All color scanned):
> - Secondary School Certificate (Birth proof)
> - Passport Front page only
> - ACS assessment
> - Employment references in the company letterhead signed by either reporting manager
> - Master degree cert and transcripts
> - Bachelors degree cert and transcripts
> - PTE report
> - Form 80
> - Form 1221
> - PCC
> - ITRs of last 3 years
> 
> For family:
> Wife:
> - Secondary School Certificate (Birth proof)
> - Passport Front Page
> - IELTS report
> - Marriage Certificate
> - Form 80
> - Form 1221
> - India PCC
> 
> Son:
> - Passport
> - Birth certificate
> 
> 
> Good Luck to you all !




Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

KunKarGur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We got the golden mail today. I will share with you all, our profile and what all docs we uploaded. Also, I will like to say that the process is so easy, no one should hire agents/consultants. By God grace, everything went so smoothly for us.
> 
> 
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER-261313
> EOI submitted for 189---30/Jun/2016
> Invited for 189- 06/July/2016
> Visa Lodge: 11/Aug/2016
> All documents uploaded : 20/Aug/2016
> Direct Grant: 29/Aug/2016
> 
> No CO Contact, No job verification.
> 
> Here are the documents we uploaded (All color scanned):
> - Secondary School Certificate (Birth proof)
> - Passport Front page only
> - ACS assessment
> - Employment references in the company letterhead signed by either reporting manager
> - Master degree cert and transcripts
> - Bachelors degree cert and transcripts
> - PTE report
> - Form 80
> - Form 1221
> - PCC
> - ITRs of last 3 years
> 
> For family:
> Wife:
> - Secondary School Certificate (Birth proof)
> - Passport Front Page
> - IELTS report
> - Marriage Certificate
> - Form 80
> - Form 1221
> - India PCC
> 
> Son:
> - Passport
> - Birth certificate
> 
> 
> Good Luck to you all !


congrats....looks like August 16 applicants are damn lucky....getting grants in 18 days.....truly amazing....


----------



## walzmin

KunKarGur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We got the golden mail today. I will share with you all, our profile and what all docs we uploaded. Also, I will like to say that the process is so easy, no one should hire agents/consultants. By God grace, everything went so smoothly for us.
> 
> 
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER-261313
> EOI submitted for 189---30/Jun/2016
> Invited for 189- 06/July/2016
> Visa Lodge: 11/Aug/2016
> All documents uploaded : 20/Aug/2016
> Direct Grant: 29/Aug/2016
> 
> No CO Contact, No job verification.
> 
> Here are the documents we uploaded (All color scanned):
> - Secondary School Certificate (Birth proof)
> - Passport Front page only
> - ACS assessment
> - Employment references in the company letterhead signed by either reporting manager
> - Master degree cert and transcripts
> - Bachelors degree cert and transcripts
> - PTE report
> - Form 80
> - Form 1221
> - PCC
> - ITRs of last 3 years
> 
> For family:
> Wife:
> - Secondary School Certificate (Birth proof)
> - Passport Front Page
> - IELTS report
> - Marriage Certificate
> - Form 80
> - Form 1221
> - India PCC
> 
> Son:
> - Passport
> - Birth certificate
> 
> 
> Good Luck to you all !


Many Congratulations, very quick for you. Lucky!! I got invite on 17 Aug, yet to submit docs. Did you get CO assigned before you filed your visa app? Cant see medicals in your list? When you do medical tests, do you upload test reports online or they send it directly to Immigration Dept?


----------



## walzmin

vikaschandra said:


> Hello. Case officer gets assigned only after the visa is lodged. And you also do not get a detailed email on what documents are required. Please refer to DIBP website for the checklist.
> 
> You can start filling in the online form 1393 and then pay the fees. Upon visa fee payment you will be able to see the link to upload relevant evidences under each category. You can go for medicals before visa lodge or post visa lodge. Google for My Health Declaration (Pre visa lodge medicals)


Thanks for your quick reply. What is Form 1393? As per "KunKarGur" post, Form 80 & 1221 are to be filled. All my friends who filed 1 year ago, got CO assigned first and then they filed online. Any change in process now?


----------



## andreyx108b

walzmin said:


> Thanks for your quick reply. What is Form 1393? As per "KunKarGur" post, Form 80 & 1221 are to be filled. All my friends who filed 1 year ago, got CO assigned first and then they filed online. Any change in process now?



I guess you can search the forum and do the homework on processes. You pay the fees and submit initial application first, there is no workaround or any other way to go about it.m

Re-meds and PCC - you cam do those as per requested by your CO or before gets assigned. The same is with 1221, 80.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gurbhej.garrysran

Hi,

I got a rejection this year earlier and now applying again with 65 points without claiming points for experience(earlier I got rejection due to over claiming of experience points due to lack of knowledge). This time my point breakage is as follows:
Age : 27 - 30 Points
Bachelor Degree : 15 Points
Got vetassess assessment positive
English : Superior (79+ in each module in PTE) - 20 Points
Got invite on 17th august.
Actually I earlier paid my agent to launch EOI but then felt that their staff is quite incompetent so launched one by myself as well. So got invites on both but now want to further pursue with the one launched by myself. So following are my doubts about it.

1. As their are two EOIs which got invite with same passport number, Will this be an issue as I further move ahead with the case?

2. As I got rejected earlier so I have my Immiaccount, Is it advisable to use the old one or create a new one?

3. I have heard from someone that it is essential to score points in experience to get 189 visa, but I have less than 4 years of experience, hence 0 points in experience and as I had left my job back in January and currently not working anywhere. Is this a negative for my case?

4.Are there any particular things I need to take care being a rejected case?

All kinds of advice is welcome.

Thanks in advance for your replies.

Regards
Garry


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations.
R u an onshore applicant


KunKarGur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We got the golden mail today. I will share with you all, our profile and what all docs we uploaded. Also, I will like to say that the process is so easy, no one should hire agents/consultants. By God grace, everything went so smoothly for us.
> 
> 
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER-261313
> EOI submitted for 189---30/Jun/2016
> Invited for 189- 06/July/2016
> Visa Lodge: 11/Aug/2016
> All documents uploaded : 20/Aug/2016
> Direct Grant: 29/Aug/2016
> 
> No CO Contact, No job verification.


----------



## KunKarGur

walzmin said:


> Many Congratulations, very quick for you. Lucky!! I got invite on 17 Aug, yet to submit docs. Did you get CO assigned before you filed your visa app? Cant see medicals in your list? When you do medical tests, do you upload test reports online or they send it directly to Immigration Dept?


CO will be assigned only after lodging visa application. In case of Direct grants, like ours, we never get to know when was CO assigned exactly. You get contacted by COs only if they require some additional information/document.

We had our medicals done on 16 Aug. They upload test reports online. We do not have to do anything.


----------



## KunKarGur

No, Offshore.


----------



## KunKarGur

Sush1 said:


> Congratulations.
> R u an onshore applicant
> 
> 
> KunKarGur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> We got the golden mail today. I will share with you all, our profile and what all docs we uploaded. Also, I will like to say that the process is so easy, no one should hire agents/consultants. By God grace, everything went so smoothly for us.
> 
> 
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER-261313
> EOI submitted for 189---30/Jun/2016
> Invited for 189- 06/July/2016
> Visa Lodge: 11/Aug/2016
> All documents uploaded : 20/Aug/2016
> Direct Grant: 29/Aug/2016
> 
> No CO Contact, No job verification.
> 
> No, Offshore.
Click to expand...


----------



## dakshch

Day 266


----------



## Deeps2016

arun32 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> By grace of GOD, Prayers of my Parents and Brother, Myself and my hubby received grant on 25/Aug/2016.
> 
> After 254 days of my visa lodgement , 497 days after process initiation, I have received the grant.
> 
> Brothers, Sisters out there, waiting , Please please save your hope, IF I CAN, U ALL CAN TOO.
> 
> A beautiful life, peaceful living is waiting for us all in Kangaroo land, the difference is only in our arrival date, i pray and plead the Almighty to grant visas for all who have applied .
> 
> Thank you all friends in the forum, who has been everything to me in visa- journey.
> 
> THANKS ALL....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My journey calendar below
> 
> 
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER-261313
> 
> ACS +VE FEEDBACK ---18/MAY/2015
> PTE SCORE-23/MAY/2015
> EOI submitted for 189---9/Jun/2015
> Invited for 189- 04/DEC/2015
> PCC: Self: 09/dec/2015 , Spouse 14/dec/2015
> Visa Lodge: 15/12/2015
> Medicals: 30/12/2015
> CO Contact :16/FEB/2016(GSM Adelaide)
> Docs submitted:08/MAR/2016
> Visa Grant: 25/AUG/2016
> IED: 04/JAN/2017





Congrats and all the very best....


----------



## walzmin

gurbhej.garrysran said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a rejection this year earlier and now applying again with 65 points without claiming points for experience(earlier I got rejection due to over claiming of experience points due to lack of knowledge). This time my point breakage is as follows:
> Age : 27 - 30 Points
> Bachelor Degree : 15 Points
> Got vetassess assessment positive
> English : Superior (79+ in each module in PTE) - 20 Points
> Got invite on 17th august.
> Actually I earlier paid my agent to launch EOI but then felt that their staff is quite incompetent so launched one by myself as well. So got invites on both but now want to further pursue with the one launched by myself. So following are my doubts about it.
> 
> 1. As their are two EOIs which got invite with same passport number, Will this be an issue as I further move ahead with the case?
> 
> 2. As I got rejected earlier so I have my Immiaccount, Is it advisable to use the old one or create a new one?
> 
> 3. I have heard from someone that it is essential to score points in experience to get 189 visa, but I have less than 4 years of experience, hence 0 points in experience and as I had left my job back in January and currently not working anywhere. Is this a negative for my case?
> 
> 4.Are there any particular things I need to take care being a rejected case?
> 
> All kinds of advice is welcome.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your replies.
> 
> Regards
> Garry



Can you please share details on why you got rejection for experience points? In my case, i have total 10 yrs of exp. but ACS verified only 6 yrs and i have added & claimed points for all 10 yrs so is it wrong?


----------



## Deeps2016

KunKarGur said:


> Sush1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations.
> R u an onshore applicant
> 
> 
> KunKarGur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> We got the golden mail today. I will share with you all, our profile and what all docs we uploaded. Also, I will like to say that the process is so easy, no one should hire agents/consultants. By God grace, everything went so smoothly for us.
> 
> 
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER-261313
> EOI submitted for 189---30/Jun/2016
> Invited for 189- 06/July/2016
> Visa Lodge: 11/Aug/2016
> All documents uploaded : 20/Aug/2016
> Direct Grant: 29/Aug/2016
> 
> No CO Contact, No job verification.
> 
> 
> 
> No, Offshore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats and all the very best...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## gonnabeexpat

KunKarGur said:


> No, Offshore.


Dude congratulations, whats your total score.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## roy1947

Hi Seniors,

I am in the process of lodging visa. I have few queries.

1> Reference letter from my current company is dated 1st April'2016. (ACS was completed last October).
Is it ok or do I need to re-issue the letter with current date.

2> My ACS report says my employment after January'2010 is relevant.
Do I need payslips/tax documents for last 10years or documents from January'2010 will do ?

3> On my marriage Certificate my Father's name is K.G.P*** (short form of his name).
On all other documents it is his full name K*** G*** P***. 

Is it ok ? or do I need an affidavit from him stating both these names ?


Thanks


----------



## jayachandran_b

walzmin said:


> Can you please share details on why you got rejection for experience points? In my case, i have total 10 yrs of exp. but ACS verified only 6 yrs and i have added & claimed points for all 10 yrs so is it wrong?


You cannot claim employment points for the experience ACS didn't acknowledge as relevant. In your case, it actually increased your points and possibly expedited your invitation.

It will cause a problem in your visa application. I am not sure whether it will lead to a rejection, but I recommend you contact DIBP asap and inform them of your mistake.


----------



## jayachandran_b

roy1947 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I am in the process of lodging visa. I have few queries.
> 
> 1> Reference letter from my current company is dated 1st April'2016. (ACS was completed last October).
> Is it ok or do I need to re-issue the letter with current date.
> 
> 2> My ACS report says my employment after January'2010 is relevant.
> Do I need payslips/tax documents for last 10years or documents from January'2010 will do ?
> 
> 3> On my marriage Certificate my Father's name is K.G.P*** (short form of his name).
> On all other documents it is his full name K*** G*** P***.
> 
> Is it ok ? or do I need an affidavit from him stating both these names ?
> 
> 
> Thanks


1) It should be ok.
2) Only payslips / tax documents for relevant experience are required. However, if you have them and you are not running in to the 60 doc limit, the previous payslips / tax docs won't hurt.
3) It should be fine. Marriage certificate is a proof of your relationship with your spouse. As long as both your names are expanded, its alright.


----------



## Meissam

samehbazan said:


> Hi seniors
> 
> I'm new to this forum & to Australian immigration process
> I have an inquiry
> I found my profession under occupation which is
> 
> 233999 ENGINEERING PROFESSIONALS NEC
> Occupations in this group include:
> 
> Mechatronics Engineer
> Product Design Engineer
> 
> I'm mechanical graduate with mechtronics major
> Having 8+ years exp in product design
> 
> I didn't find this occupation in SOL
> And I don't believe it will ,since it is not classified
> 
> Shall I drop applying for immigration or apply under production engineer or mechanical engineer ?, however my experience letters are all R&D engineer And/or mechanical design engineer
> 
> Thanks


I think you can go for "Other Engineering" occupation.


----------



## Aghakhan

Dear Members?
I have query related to vetassess. I have bachelor degree in civil engineering and a MBA. My nominated profession is Construction Project Manager ANZCO 133111 and i have 8+ yrs experience in that.
I am confused that with Bsc Civil engineering and MBA whether vetassess is going to assess my bachelor degree or not for for comparable Australian qualification. Or they will simply assess my occupation and will include my highest qualifiation as MBA. 

My confusion is that on their site they Quote DIBP that for Award of Master points will only made once underlying Bachelor degree is also assessed by relavant authority as comparable australian qualification.

I am also going for PTA. Will it help resolve above query.


Please could anyone help me on this.


----------



## gurbhej.garrysran

walzmin said:


> Can you please share details on why you got rejection for experience points? In my case, i have total 10 yrs of exp. but ACS verified only 6 yrs and i have added & claimed points for all 10 yrs so is it wrong?


Yes, same thing happened with me, Got 3 years and 9 months experience but vetassess deducted 1 year experience while assessment. We need to put the one that is verified positive by the assessment authority.


----------



## gurbhej.garrysran

Hi,

I got a rejection this year earlier and now applying again with 65 points without claiming points for experience(earlier I got rejection due to over claiming of experience points due to lack of knowledge). This time my point breakage is as follows:
Age : 27 - 30 Points
Bachelor Degree : 15 Points
Got vetassess assessment positive
English : Superior (79+ in each module in PTE) - 20 Points
Got invite on 17th august.
Actually I earlier paid my agent to launch EOI but then felt that their staff is quite incompetent so launched one by myself as well. So got invites on both but now want to further pursue with the one launched by myself. So following are my doubts about it.

1. As their are two EOIs which got invite with same passport number, Will this be an issue as I further move ahead with the case?

2. As I got rejected earlier so I have my Immiaccount, Is it advisable to use the old one or create a new one?

3. I have heard from someone that it is essential to score points in experience to get 189 visa, but I have less than 4 years of experience, hence 0 points in experience and as I had left my job back in January and currently not working anywhere. Is this a negative for my case?

4.Are there any particular things I need to take care being a rejected case?

All kinds of advice is welcome.

Please do reply if you have knowledge or at least guide me to the right thread.

Regards
Garry


----------



## duminduweera

I been a regular reader, but have't posted before this.

I submitted my for 189 (2613 subclass) with my Spouse (married for less than 8 months) on 22nd Aug, and I received my Grant today, so basically, visa grant in 5 working days 

I pre-submitted all the documents, this must be the reason for getting it this fast.


----------



## gaus

gurbhej.garrysran said:


> Yes, same thing happened with me, Got 3 years and 9 months experience but vetassess deducted 1 year experience while assessment. We need to put the one that is verified positive by the assessment authority.


After reduction did your point score went below 60 when you got a rejection?

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## sri33

KunKarGur said:


> Sush1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations.
> R u an onshore applicant
> 
> 
> KunKarGur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> We got the golden mail today. I will share with you all, our profile and what all docs we uploaded. Also, I will like to say that the process is so easy, no one should hire agents/consultants. By God grace, everything went so smoothly for us.
> 
> 
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER-261313
> EOI submitted for 189---30/Jun/2016
> Invited for 189- 06/July/2016
> Visa Lodge: 11/Aug/2016
> All documents uploaded : 20/Aug/2016
> Direct Grant: 29/Aug/2016
> 
> No CO Contact, No job verification.
> 
> 
> 
> No, Offshore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, All the best....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MissionAus_2016

duminduweera said:


> I been a regular reader, but have't posted before this.
> 
> I submitted my for 189 (2613 subclass) with my Spouse (married for less than 8 months) on 22nd Aug, and I received my Grant today, so basically, visa grant in 5 working days
> 
> I pre-submitted all the documents, this must be the reason for getting it this fast.


Fastest GRANT I believe.. many congratulations !!


----------



## ns0314

duminduweera said:


> I been a regular reader, but have't posted before this.
> 
> I submitted my for 189 (2613 subclass) with my Spouse (married for less than 8 months) on 22nd Aug, and I received my Grant today, so basically, visa grant in 5 working days
> 
> I pre-submitted all the documents, this must be the reason for getting it this fast.


Could u pls let us know yr points as well as timeline.....btw, congratulations for the speedy grant...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## gyan0733

Guys my observation they are sending invitation according points .

In My case

ANZSCO Code : 263111
EOI Submitted : 13 May 2016 
CO contact : 24 May 2016 provided them PCC 
Visa Grant : No Luck


----------



## Manan008

Hey guys i did my work experience assessment from engineer Australia back in march.. at that time my experience was 2 years 8 months..
Now i will get an invite tomorrow and my experience is 3year 2 months.. almost.

Will dibp accept my experience i gained after the outcome from engineer aus ?


----------



## duminduweera

ns0314 said:


> Could u pls let us know yr points as well as timeline.....btw, congratulations for the speedy grant...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


EOI Date : 30-may-2016 (65 Points)
EOI invitation : 03-aug-2016
Application submit : 22-aug-2016
Visa Grant : 29-Aug-2016


----------



## gurbhej.garrysran

Hi,

I got a rejection this year earlier and now applying again with 65 points without claiming points for experience(earlier I got rejection due to over claiming of experience points due to lack of knowledge). This time my point breakage is as follows:
Age : 27 - 30 Points
Bachelor Degree : 15 Points
Got vetassess assessment positive
English : Superior (79+ in each module in PTE) - 20 Points
Got invite on 17th august.
Actually I earlier paid my agent to launch EOI but then felt that their staff is quite incompetent so launched one by myself as well. So got invites on both but now want to further pursue with the one launched by myself. So following are my doubts about it.

1. As their are two EOIs which got invite with same passport number, Will this be an issue as I further move ahead with the case?

2. As I got rejected earlier so I have my Immiaccount, Is it advisable to use the old one or create a new one?

3. I have heard from someone that it is essential to score points in experience to get 189 visa, but I have less than 4 years of experience, hence 0 points in experience and as I had left my job back in January and currently not working anywhere. Is this a negative for my case?

4.Are there any particular things I need to take care being a rejected case?

All kinds of advice is welcome.

Please do reply if you have knowledge or at least guide me to the right thread.

Regards
Garry


----------



## ajaysingh

*Visa Application in received status*

Hi All,

I have lodged my visa on 23 Aug,2016 and started uploading the documents.

But even though i am uploading the documents like everyday, the immi account shows submitted on and last updated on dates as both 23 Aug and application status as Received.

Shouldn't the last updated date change to the latest date on which the latest documents were uploaded !

Could anyone please suggest, is it the normal or i am missing something here.

Regards,
Ajay


----------



## jayachandran_b

gurbhej.garrysran said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a rejection this year earlier and now applying again with 65 points without claiming points for experience(earlier I got rejection due to over claiming of experience points due to lack of knowledge). This time my point breakage is as follows:
> Age : 27 - 30 Points
> Bachelor Degree : 15 Points
> Got vetassess assessment positive
> English : Superior (79+ in each module in PTE) - 20 Points
> Got invite on 17th august.
> Actually I earlier paid my agent to launch EOI but then felt that their staff is quite incompetent so launched one by myself as well. So got invites on both but now want to further pursue with the one launched by myself. So following are my doubts about it.
> 
> 1. As their are two EOIs which got invite with same passport number, Will this be an issue as I further move ahead with the case?
> 
> 2. As I got rejected earlier so I have my Immiaccount, Is it advisable to use the old one or create a new one?
> 
> 3. I have heard from someone that it is essential to score points in experience to get 189 visa, but I have less than 4 years of experience, hence 0 points in experience and as I had left my job back in January and currently not working anywhere. Is this a negative for my case?
> 
> 4.Are there any particular things I need to take care being a rejected case?
> 
> All kinds of advice is welcome.
> 
> Please do reply if you have knowledge or at least guide me to the right thread.
> 
> Regards
> Garry


1. Multiple EOIs are allowed only for different visa subclasses. Please call your agent and ask them to withdraw the EOI they submitted.

2. Use the existing account. They will know your previous rejection either way from looking at the passport number.

3. Over all points is the basis for invitation and once invitation is received the only criteria is to submit proofs for your claim. There is no indication that experience matters as youth matters too. That is why they have weighted points system considering all aspects they consider vital.

4. Do not try to hide it, because they know already.


----------



## jayachandran_b

ajaysingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 23 Aug,2016 and started uploading the documents.
> 
> But even though i am uploading the documents like everyday, the immi account shows submitted on and last updated on dates as both 23 Aug and application status as Received.
> 
> Shouldn't the last updated date change to the latest date on which the latest documents were uploaded !
> 
> Could anyone please suggest, is it the normal or i am missing something here.
> 
> Regards,
> Ajay


Last updated date is the date of status change, not the change within the application. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Manan008

gurbhej.garrysran said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a rejection this year earlier and now applying again with 65 points without claiming points for experience(earlier I got rejection due to over claiming of experience points due to lack of knowledge). This time my point breakage is as follows:
> Age : 27 - 30 Points
> Bachelor Degree : 15 Points
> Got vetassess assessment positive
> English : Superior (79+ in each module in PTE) - 20 Points
> Got invite on 17th august.
> Actually I earlier paid my agent to launch EOI but then felt that their staff is quite incompetent so launched one by myself as well. So got invites on both but now want to further pursue with the one launched by myself. So following are my doubts about it.
> 
> 1. As their are two EOIs which got invite with same passport number, Will this be an issue as I further move ahead with the case?
> 
> 2. As I got rejected earlier so I have my Immiaccount, Is it advisable to use the old one or create a new one?
> 
> 3. I have heard from someone that it is essential to score points in experience to get 189 visa, but I have less than 4 years of experience, hence 0 points in experience and as I had left my job back in January and currently not working anywhere. Is this a negative for my case?
> 
> 4.Are there any particular things I need to take care being a rejected case?
> 
> All kinds of advice is welcome.
> 
> Please do reply if you have knowledge or at least guide me to the right thread.
> 
> Regards
> Garry


No it is not essential... But shouldnt u get 5 points for 4 year work experince ?


----------



## harinderjitf5

1) no issue if you have multiple EOI with same passport. I did the same. Case officer will only entertain the EOI that you will apply for visa after paying fee. Other invitation will be expired after 60 days period.

2) In my opinion it does not make any difference with new immi account. We can use the old one. However experts can advise better.
3) If you have enough points to get invited with claiming experience points then it should be no issue. I did not heard anything like this anywhere.
4) experts can advice(Vikaschandra, andreyx, keeda etc.)





gurbhej.garrysran said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a rejection this year earlier and now applying again with 65 points without claiming points for experience(earlier I got rejection due to over claiming of experience points due to lack of knowledge). This time my point breakage is as follows:
> Age : 27 - 30 Points
> Bachelor Degree : 15 Points
> Got vetassess assessment positive
> English : Superior (79+ in each module in PTE) - 20 Points
> Got invite on 17th august.
> Actually I earlier paid my agent to launch EOI but then felt that their staff is quite incompetent so launched one by myself as well. So got invites on both but now want to further pursue with the one launched by myself. So following are my doubts about it.
> 
> 1. As their are two EOIs which got invite with same passport number, Will this be an issue as I further move ahead with the case?
> 
> 2. As I got rejected earlier so I have my Immiaccount, Is it advisable to use the old one or create a new one?
> 
> 3. I have heard from someone that it is essential to score points in experience to get 189 visa, but I have less than 4 years of experience, hence 0 points in experience and as I had left my job back in January and currently not working anywhere. Is this a negative for my case?
> 
> 4.Are there any particular things I need to take care being a rejected case?
> 
> All kinds of advice is welcome.
> 
> Please do reply if you have knowledge or at least guide me to the right thread.
> 
> Regards
> Garry


----------



## jayachandran_b

Manan008 said:


> Hey guys i did my work experience assessment from engineer Australia back in march.. at that time my experience was 2 years 8 months..
> Now i will get an invite tomorrow and my experience is 3year 2 months.. almost.
> 
> Will dibp accept my experience i gained after the outcome from engineer aus ?


If you haven't changed your job i.e. you are in the same company with the same role and responsibility then the new experience should be counted in as applicable.


----------



## kanz12

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations to you and your family on receiving the grant.
> 
> No need to upload the form 1022 after visa grant. No more required
> Was the person who name is mentioned on the cover letter manging your case. If not write to dibp asking about it. Also check the details of the visa on VEVO


Thank you Vikas. No he was not. However when i first went to AUS on student visa he was the person . and I think they have used my old details. however we called them today and they said tat it should not be a problem at all because the primary applicant details are correct and will have no impact on my application . I can come onshore. However its annoying me that my grant letter has the wrong details.


----------



## singh.manjeet1982

Hi
Can any one please confirm, do I require to have FBI clearance as part of my PCC from USA or I will be needing each state clearance as well.

Please help

Thanks
Manjeet Singh


----------



## singh.manjeet1982

Hi
I don't have my birth certificate with me. Can CO ask for it.
Also, my kids birth certificates are in Hindi. Do we have some format to convert them to English from notary.

Thanks
Manjeet Singh


----------



## kanz12

sheiky said:


> Congratulations on your Grant. May God bless you and your family with success in Oz.
> 
> 1. If you still can upload documents inside your immiaccount do upload 1022. IMO, its not mandatory after getting the Grant. If possible send a mail to GSM to notify your circumstances change.
> 2. I dont have any idea about this.


Thank you for your wishes


----------



## kanz12

AbhishekKotian said:


> Congratulations and all the best for your future endeavours


Thanks a lot Abhishek


----------



## jayachandran_b

singh.manjeet1982 said:


> Hi
> I don't have my birth certificate with me. Can CO ask for it.
> Also, my kids birth certificates are in Hindi. Do we have some format to convert them to English from notary.
> 
> Thanks
> Manjeet Singh


For most cases, your passport is acceptable as date of birth proof. So upload passport page as evidence of age.

Birth certificates in other languages need to be translated to English using a recognized translator. You can find details at https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega...an-translate-my-documents-into-english-for-me


----------



## jayachandran_b

singh.manjeet1982 said:


> Hi
> Can any one please confirm, do I require to have FBI clearance as part of my PCC from USA or I will be needing each state clearance as well.
> 
> Please help
> 
> Thanks
> Manjeet Singh


Both FBI and the states' clearance are required. But in some cases they don't ask for the state clearance. I guess they don't mandate state for non US residents.


----------



## mdyehiya

singh.manjeet1982 said:


> Hi
> Can any one please confirm, do I require to have FBI clearance as part of my PCC from USA or I will be needing each state clearance as well.
> 
> Please help
> 
> Thanks
> Manjeet Singh



Its better to apply for both FBI and State clearances parallely . As in our case , CO requested for FBI clearance initially and after 5 months of waiting for FBI PCC , we were able to submit one . Later , CO asked for State PCC as well which took a month to receive


----------



## singh.manjeet1982

jayachandran_b said:


> For most cases, your passport is acceptable as date of birth proof. So upload passport page as evidence of age.
> 
> Birth certificates in other languages need to be translated to English using a recognized translator. You can find details at https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega...an-translate-my-documents-into-english-for-me


Thanks Jayachandran. Can a notary did the same in India?Can he translate it into English?

Thanks


----------



## singh.manjeet1982

mdyehiya said:


> Its better to apply for both FBI and State clearances parallely . As in our case , CO requested for FBI clearance initially and after 5 months of waiting for FBI PCC , we were able to submit one . Later , CO asked for State PCC as well which took a month to receive


Thanks for the reply


----------



## singh.manjeet1982

jayachandran_b said:


> Both FBI and the states' clearance are required. But in some cases they don't ask for the state clearance. I guess they don't mandate state for non US residents.


Thanks for the info jayachandran.


----------



## jayachandran_b

singh.manjeet1982 said:


> Thanks Jayachandran. Can a notary did the same in India?Can he translate it into English?
> 
> Thanks


It is better to find some online NAATI certified translator (Hindi Translation Services | Melbourne Translations for example. I am not an affiliate of this site, one of my friends used them and they were fast and reliable).

A notary can't do it because he is not a linguist. You may go to an English professor from a recognized university whose mother tongue is Hindi and get him to translate and provide proof of his language expertise (in self signed letter).

Option 1 is safe.


----------



## anikatyayan

singh.manjeet1982 said:


> Thanks Jayachandran. Can a notary did the same in India?Can he translate it into English?
> 
> Thanks


Please submit 1 -2 more proof of date of birth in addition to passport , in case you do not have birth certificate..
in my case I had submitted passport but they wanted more proofs


----------



## Telecomaster

walzmin said:


> Thanks for your quick reply. What is Form 1393? As per "KunKarGur" post, Form 80 & 1221 are to be filled. All my friends who filed 1 year ago, got CO assigned first and then they filed online. Any change in process now?


Dear friend
please follow the following steps and you'll be fine

1- You'll sign up on Immi site and create an immi account 
2- You'll login to ur skillsellect account and tab on the actions regarding your application, you'll find an option "apply for visa"
3- the action will jump you inside your immi account with application to apply for visa 189 or whatever the visa kind u r applying for
4- you'll find an 18 page e-form you need to fill, this my friend is 1393 form which is the main visa application
5- fill it carefully and submit, it'll lead you to payment step
6- after payment, the account will open for you the upload bar per applicant, where you'll upload your documents according to the checklist
7- after a while, you may get a mail from CO asking you for more documents, or you may be lucky and get a direct grant 
8- form80 and other forms are downloadable from border site, you can download and fill them to save time, but u'll not be able to upload them until u pay

you may need to ask more question on the way, but the above steps should be sufficient in the meantime 

best of luck


----------



## ankursharma012

singh.manjeet1982 said:


> Thanks Ankur
> What type of certificate, they will provide.


They will mention that the agency is a authorized to produce translations. You need to produce a certified translation copy of birth certificate. Just a simple translation will not work.


----------



## Mukar

Do DIBP or Engineers australia ask for the original birth certificate or they accept affidavit also. i dont have my birth certificate. place of birth proof is my passport only.. Wot to do in this scenario. anyone plz advise..


----------



## aussieby2016

Mukar said:


> Do DIBP or Engineers australia ask for the original birth certificate or they accept affidavit also. i dont have my birth certificate. place of birth proof is my passport only.. Wot to do in this scenario. anyone plz advise..


passport is sufficient....


----------



## ns0314

jayachandran_b said:


> For most cases, your passport is acceptable as date of birth proof. So upload passport page as evidence of age.
> 
> Birth certificates in other languages need to be translated to English using a recognized translator. You can find details at https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega...an-translate-my-documents-into-english-for-me


Could u pls suggest authorised translator in delhi/ncr region?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeesharp

*Extend first entry date of spouse*

Dear Experts,

I would like to know is it possible to extend first entry date of my spouse? actually she is pregnant and she can't travel and our first entry date is in 15, march 2017, and the delivery date is Jan 2017 first week. please suggest me how can i extend first entry date of my wife? we can't travel now.

Looking forward to your valuable suggestion!

Regards,
zeesharp


----------



## gurbhej.garrysran

Hi,

I earlier paid my agent to launch EOI but then felt that their staff is quite incompetent so launched one by myself as well. So got invites on both but now want to further pursue with the one launched by myself. As their are two EOIs which got invite with same passport number, Will this be an issue as I further move ahead with the case? 
Although Jayachandran and Harinder replied to this but as their answers collide so I need some more expert views.

Regards
Garry


----------



## jayachandran_b

ns0314 said:


> jayachandran_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> For most cases, your passport is acceptable as date of birth proof. So upload passport page as evidence of age.
> 
> Birth certificates in other languages need to be translated to English using a recognized translator. You can find details at https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega...an-translate-my-documents-into-english-for-me
> 
> 
> 
> Could u pls suggest authorised translator in delhi/ncr region?
Click to expand...

Sorry. I am not aware of any. I am not in India presently. Earlier someone had posted an address for a translator, but the moderator deleted the post possibly because it sounded like an advertisement. Check the deleted post's author PM him/her.


----------



## jayachandran_b

gurbhej.garrysran said:


> Hi,
> 
> I earlier paid my agent to launch EOI but then felt that their staff is quite incompetent so launched one by myself as well. So got invites on both but now want to further pursue with the one launched by myself. As their are two EOIs which got invite with same passport number, Will this be an issue as I further move ahead with the case?
> Although Jayachandran and Harinder replied to this but as their answers collide so I need some more expert views.
> 
> Regards
> Garry


Sorry Garry, I didn't realise that you had already received invitations for both EOIs. Just go ahead with apply visa on the one you launched and ask the agent to withdraw the one he raised. The reason DIBP says only one EOI per visa type is allowed is that there is no details that can change between two EOIs and adding multiple EOIs will take away someone else chance for an invite.


----------



## richachamoli

I had submitted my EOI for 189 visa on 15 July. If I update my EOI for state sponsorship, will the date of 189 visa will also update or it will be the same?
However, I have updated it once on 17- July and in my EOI account it was mentioned as 
(15- July Submitted and 17- July Updated)


----------



## ausind25

263111 - Computer System and Network Engineer
EOI 189 : 20/03/2016 (65)
Invitation: 22/03/2016
Payment done: 03/04/2016
PCC: 26/05/2016
Documents uploaded : 27/05/2016
Grant: XX/XX/XX


----------



## Pradeep1998

Hi, 

Can any one please share their exp on employment verification. Is it done by an external agency or some one from the embassy. I have provided all relevant documents like the pay slip, IT returns, offer letters, bonus letters etc. So who will they get in touch with for verification the HR personal or the signature for relevant documents so that i can keep them informed. I have lodged my full application on june 2 2016, and still date i have not received any mail form CO or DIBP. I did call them today for the up-date all that i got to hear is your application is being reviewed. 

Reviews will be helpful.


----------



## singh.manjeet1982

Hi
I am stuck in a dilemma now. Please help. for one of the company, I worked for 3 years. Out of that, I have spent 7 months in USA. Rest is in India.
Company didn't provide me letter for the USA experience so I did my ACS mentioning my whole 3 years of exp. in India. Now, i have received letter from the same company stating my USA experience as well. So, I have filled my EOI based on new letter mentioning my experience and dates in USA. 

Is that fine to have ACS done without it and EOI with USA experience only for that company. If not, what should I do now. Please help.. I am really confused now.

I am hoping to get ITA on 31st August round and need to do it quickly.. Please help


----------



## ausind25

Pradeep1998 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can any one please share their exp on employment verification. Is it done by an external agency or some one from the embassy. I have provided all relevant documents like the pay slip, IT returns, offer letters, bonus letters etc. So who will they get in touch with for verification the HR personal or the signature for relevant documents so that i can keep them informed. I have lodged my full application on june 2 2016, and still date i have not received any mail form CO or DIBP. I did call them today for the up-date all that i got to hear is your application is being reviewed.
> 
> Reviews will be helpful.


Have you applied for 263111? How many points do you have?


----------



## cnterfresh

Today I completed 100 days from lodgement and 90 days from CO contact. First milestone reached .

Don't know Wat's happening.


----------



## ausind25

cnterfresh said:


> Today I completed 100 days from lodgement and 90 days from CO contact. First milestone reached .
> 
> Don't know Wat's happening.


Have you applied for 263111? How many points do you have?


----------



## Pradeep1998

ausind25 said:


> Have you applied for 263111? How many points do you have?


yes i have claimed 65 Points


----------



## gurbhej.garrysran

jayachandran_b said:


> Sorry Garry, I didn't realise that you had already received invitations for both EOIs. Just go ahead with apply visa on the one you launched and ask the agent to withdraw the one he raised. The reason DIBP says only one EOI per visa type is allowed is that there is no details that can change between two EOIs and adding multiple EOIs will take away someone else chance for an invite.


Thanks Jayachandran.. I am going ahead with the one I launched.


----------



## web83

Pradeep1998 said:


> yes i have claimed 65 Points


106 days ..65 points ...263111.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

zeesharp said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I would like to know is it possible to extend first entry date of my spouse? actually she is pregnant and she can't travel and our first entry date is in 15, march 2017, and the delivery date is Jan 2017 first week. please suggest me how can i extend first entry date of my wife? we can't travel now.
> 
> Looking forward to your valuable suggestion!
> 
> Regards,
> zeesharp


Have not seen IED is being extended for any of the applicant if the CO agrees than the IED can be waived off. 

You ied is jan 2017 which is almost 4+ months from now why dont you just make a visit to AU for a day or two and come back. Well We can just advise but then it is you who better understands your situation hence decide accordingly b


----------



## vikaschandra

Pradeep1998 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can any one please share their exp on employment verification. Is it done by an external agency or some one from the embassy. I have provided all relevant documents like the pay slip, IT returns, offer letters, bonus letters etc. So who will they get in touch with for verification the HR personal or the signature for relevant documents so that i can keep them informed. I have lodged my full application on june 2 2016, and still date i have not received any mail form CO or DIBP. I did call them today for the up-date all that i got to hear is your application is being reviewed.
> 
> Reviews will be helpful.


Employment verification in countries where Australian Counsulate exists is done by them and in the countries where there is no AU counsulate nearby countries AHC does the verification. Locally engaged integrated officers perform the verification. 

They Usually contact the Hr to verify the authenticity of the documents but at times they can reach the specific person as well who is the signatory.


----------



## btmnayak

Hi,
I have got only 6 band in all forms in IELTS , instead of going for second attempt , can my spouse take an IELTS now(she already booked the slot, also both of us are same age and job) and can she become a Primary applicant ?
If so, after getting our PR , can i go and get a job in Aus?


----------



## vikaschandra

btmnayak said:


> Hi,
> I have got only 6 band in all forms in IELTS , instead of going for second attempt , can my spouse take an IELTS now(she already booked the slot, also both of us are same age and job) and can she become a Primary applicant ?
> If so, after getting our PR , can i go and get a job in Aus?


Either of the partner can become primary applicant and the secondary traveling on the PR also would have equal rights to live and work.


----------



## justin787

Hi, I have two quick questions. So after deduction, the ACS left me with 5 months of relevant experience meaning I claimed 0 points for work experience in my EOI, do I still need to include work experience proof?
Also, can I fill up the form, save it and then pay later? or do I have to fill up and pay right away?

Thank you


----------



## sreegle79

justin787 said:


> Hi, I have two quick questions. So after deduction, the ACS left me with 5 months of relevant experience meaning I claimed 0 points for work experience in my EOI, do I still need to include work experience proof?
> Also, can I fill up the form, save it and then pay later? or do I have to fill up and pay right away?
> 
> Thank you


If you don't claim points, you don't have to submit proof. However, form 80 that you submit after you lodge visa, will have information to be filled regarding work experience along with any gaps irrespective of whether you claim points or not for that work experience.


----------



## sreegle79

*CO requested additional information*

Hi mates!

If someone receives CO communication after 3 weeks of lodgement, asking for additional information, does that mean that everything else is verified by CO and is only waiting for those additional docs? or is it that CO is making sure that all information is available up front before doing actual assessment?

Experiences from fellow EF members would help a lot.. 

For me, CO is Cody from GSM Brisbane and she asked for fresh English test report/VAC as my wife's previous IELTS test is 12 months old and she has just 'functional' english.


----------



## vikaschandra

sreegle79 said:


> Hi mates!
> 
> If someone receives CO communication after 3 weeks of lodgement, asking for additional information, does that mean that everything else is verified by CO and is only waiting for those additional docs? or is it that CO is making sure that all information is available up front before doing actual assessment?
> 
> Experiences from fellow EF members would help a lot..
> 
> For me, CO is Cody from GSM Brisbane and she asked for fresh English test report/VAC as my wife's previous IELTS test is 12 months old and she has just 'functional' english.


I would say your second statement which says that actually the CO is making sure that all information is available upfront before actual assessment is the answer to your question.


----------



## gs_bsc

*employment reference letter*

Hello everyone, I need someone's help for employment reference here . I switched to a new project this month within my organization. I am in good terms with the assistant manager of my previous project and he has agreed to give me a reference on company letter head (without the knowledge of HR). Is it safe to go ahead or a letter from HR is absolutely required.


----------



## vikaschandra

gs_bsc said:


> Hello everyone, I need someone's help for employment reference here . I switched to a new project this month within my organization. I am in good terms with the assistant manager of my previous project and he has agreed to give me a reference on company letter head (without the knowledge of HR). Is it safe to go ahead or a letter from HR is absolutely required.


Not at all safe cause if by any chance verification takes place and DIBP happen to reach your Hr to verify if the person was authorised to issue a letter or company letter head and if they deny you would end up having trouble. 

Rather just go for stat declaration if you wish to get it from the manager alternatively if your Hr is willing to give you the reference then do not take a shortcut approach them. 

Better safe than sorry


----------



## gs_bsc

Thanks for the response, I will try talking to the HR and will see how it goes. I am however very apprehensive that they will be providing a letter with R&R. They do however provide a letter with joining date and salary details. If they refuse to include R&R in the certificate I will probably get that as a statuatory declaration from my ex-manager. Will this approach be fine?


----------



## vikaschandra

gs_bsc said:


> Thanks for the response, I will try talking to the HR and will see how it goes. I am however very apprehensive that they will be providing a letter with R&R. They do however provide a letter with joining date and salary details. If they refuse to include R&R in the certificate I will probably get that as a statuatory declaration from my ex-manager. Will this approach be fine?


Yes that would be a better way to go about getting the Letters. If Hr doesn't issue get the SD prepared on a plain paper. meanwhile try and get hold of as much evidence as you can which would come in handy at later stage. 

Best wishes with your process of securing the required documents


----------



## desiswag

Is reference letter mentioning duties from employer Mandatory for Visa Lodge?

Even if I have joining letter, contract renewal letter, annual salary revision letters ( all issued on company letter head and signed by HR), salary slips, bank statements.


----------



## Rabbahs

desiswag said:


> Is reference letter mentioning duties from employer Mandatory for Visa Lodge?
> 
> Even if I have joining letter, contract renewal letter, annual salary revision letters ( all issued on company letter head and signed by HR), salary slips, bank statements.


please follow this link, yes duties must be mentioned. But with my personal experience I only mentioned duties for 2/4 employment and it worked. But I will advise not to take risk,

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...ndent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist# 

It states that ,

Employment references must meet the following requirements

be written on the official letterhead of the company or government department providing the reference
the letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any telephone, fax numbers, e-mail and website addresses
the name and position of the person authorised to sign the employment reference should be typed or stamped below that person’s signature
the contact telephone number of the person writing the reference should be included in the letter
the letter should indicate the exact period of employment (including whether permanent or temporary, full or part-time), position(s) held, *the duties undertaken* and the salary earned - positions should not be described by generic titles (eg. research officer, public servant) but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (eg. research chemist, accounts clerk), and
a payslip from your current employment should also be included – this is especially important from applicants working in government departments.


----------



## Sush1

web83 said:


> 106 days ..65 points ...263111.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk




152 Days completed today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madhan_M

Hi All,

A good news from my side. Today I got my Grant for myself and my family , it was super quick grant as I submitted it on 14th Aug and received it today (29th). IED Date as 3rd Feb 2017.
Have to start the next process.

Thanks a lot to all the members who guided on critical issues like PTE/IETLS and PCC.

Thanks,
Madhan


----------



## coffee123

CO had contacted asking for evidence of functional English for spouse. My wife had done Post graduate diploma in business Administration from Symbiosis, India. The duration was 2 years and medium of instruction was English. However I don't have any letter to show if the medium was English except for Institute's website which explicitly tells that medium of instruction is English for all courses. Would printout of institute webpage suffice as evidence that 2 year course was in English ?
Anyone had similar experience ?


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Just called DIBP, polite lady picked call. I asked if my new passport has been updated or not. She checked and it was updated. Then i asked for status of my application she said it is under processing. Lets see what happen next.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## ausind25

Sush1 said:


> 152 Days completed today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you applied for 263111? How many points do you have?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Madhan_M said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A good news from my side. Today I got my Grant for myself and my family , it was super quick grant as I submitted it on 14th Aug and received it today (29th). IED Date as 3rd Feb 2017.
> Have to start the next process.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all the members who guided on critical issues like PTE/IETLS and PCC.
> 
> Thanks,
> Madhan


Congratulations , could you please share the documents you submitted?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys I have a question, from my previous company, i got the satutory declaration without checking whether the hr would give roles and responsibilities letter or not. Would this cause any problem?. But I do have the employment certificate given by them during my resignation, which clearly states my designation and years i have worked. 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Madhan_M said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A good news from my side. Today I got my Grant for myself and my family , it was super quick grant as I submitted it on 14th Aug and received it today (29th). IED Date as 3rd Feb 2017.
> Have to start the next process.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all the members who guided on critical issues like PTE/IETLS and PCC.
> 
> Thanks,
> Madhan


Congratulations Madhan


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys I have a question, from my previous company, i got the satutory declaration without checking whether the hr would give roles and responsibilities letter or not. Would this cause any problem?. But I do have the employment certificate given by them during my resignation, which clearly states my designation and years i have worked.
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Since it is stat declaration it should not be a problem provided that the R&R matches in to what HR might say in case of verification.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vikaschandra said:


> Since it is stat declaration it should not be a problem provided that the R&R matches in to what HR might say in case of verification.


I believe that would not be a problem. Should I give a heads up To my hr regarding any verification from ahc?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> I believe that would not be a problem. Should I give a heads up To my hr regarding any verification from ahc?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Yes you should keep them informed about probability of receiving call from AHC


----------



## Rabbahs

coffee123 said:


> CO had contacted asking for evidence of functional English for spouse. My wife had done Post graduate diploma in business Administration from Symbiosis, India. The duration was 2 years and medium of instruction was English. However I don't have any letter to show if the medium was English except for Institute's website which explicitly tells that medium of instruction is English for all courses. Would printout of institute webpage suffice as evidence that 2 year course was in English ?
> Anyone had similar experience ?


Hi,

On the following website it is written that evidence is required for the function english for dependent application. And on the second website the list of evidences are mentioned.

HOWEVER, I am unable to find any link that states that you need to provide a certificate, they only need EVIDENCE. I believe that providing a link altogether with a pdf of website will work. But it is my personal opinion. It is better to get a certificate.


1) https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

2) https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vikaschandra said:


> Yes you should keep them informed about probability of receiving call from AHC


Thanks for your reply Vikas. Also one more question if you dont mind. I have given sd for current company work experience as well, but i dont want the hr to know that iam trying for au pr. Do i need to let them know in advance about this as well? 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbahs

gonnabeexpat said:


> Thanks for your reply Vikas. Also one more question if you dont mind. I have given sd for current company work experience as well, but i dont want the hr to know that iam trying for au pr. Do i need to let them know in advance about this as well?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Normally DIBP approach HR.


----------



## harmitraj

*Visa Grant*

Hi everyone

I just got visa grant today for me and my husband. To those waiting, please don't loose hope you will get your grant eventually.

Thank-you and Best Regards to all on this forum.


----------



## vikaschandra

harmitraj said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just got visa grant today for me and my husband. To those waiting, please don't loose hope you will get your grant eventually.
> 
> Thank-you and Best Regards to all on this forum.


Congratulations Harmitraj


----------



## vihansri

*Update Passport Details*

Hi Guys,

I am trying to use the online option to update the passport details in the immiaccount but I am getting "Service is not available" error each time after selecting the applicants name and clicking "submit form". Did anyone else face this issue in the past?

Regards,
Vihan


----------



## Moneyjheeta

harmitraj said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just got visa grant today for me and my husband. To those waiting, please don't loose hope you will get your grant eventually.
> 
> Thank-you and Best Regards to all on this forum.


Congrats 
Your timeline plz 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

vihansri said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am trying to use the online option to update the passport details in the immiaccount but I am getting "Service is not available" error each time after selecting the applicants name and clicking "submit form". Did anyone else face this issue in the past?
> 
> Regards,
> Vihan


Try after some time maybe dibp are fixing something at the backend.


----------



## sri33

harmitraj said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just got visa grant today for me and my husband. To those waiting, please don't loose hope you will get your grant eventually.
> 
> Thank-you and Best Regards to all on this forum.




Congrats , Any employment verification in your case?


----------



## ramanjot kaur

154 days completed today since visa lodge
261313 with 60 points.
still ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS...


----------



## Shaivi

harmitraj said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just got visa grant today for me and my husband. To those waiting, please don't loose hope you will get your grant eventually.
> 
> Thank-you and Best Regards to all on this forum.


Congrats.
Can u please share your timeline


----------



## AbhishekKotian

harmitraj said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just got visa grant today for me and my husband. To those waiting, please don't loose hope you will get your grant eventually.
> 
> Thank-you and Best Regards to all on this forum.


Congratulations


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



harmitraj said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just got visa grant today for me and my husband. To those waiting, please don't loose hope you will get your grant eventually.
> 
> Thank-you and Best Regards to all on this forum.


----------



## Sush1

Nopes

Its General Accountant for me. Points were 70.



ausind25 said:


> Have you applied for 263111? How many points do you have?


----------



## dakshch

web83 said:


> 106 days ..65 points ...263111.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk




267 days.. 65 points... 263111.

Points play no role once you have applied. They are only for an invite.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys could someone please share the forms that needs to be filled at the time of lodging the visa? I just want to avoid any surprises Incase I get invited.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys could someone please share the forms that needs to be filled at the time of lodging the visa? I just want to avoid any surprises Incase I get invited.
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


start of with Form 80 and form 1221 this are usually asked and is kind of becoming mandatory to the checklist


----------



## harmitraj

Moneyjheeta said:


> Congrats
> Your timeline plz
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Registered Nurse
IELTS: 7 points overall
AHPRA: 17/06/15 approved 06/01/16
ANMAC: 15/01/16 approved 29/03/16
EOI Submitted: 19/04/16 65 points
EOI Approved: 27/04/16 65 points
Visa Submitted: 20/05/16
CO: 30/05/16 Adelaide GSM (asked for form 80, meds & PCC)
Requested docs submitted: 03/06/16
Visa Grant: 30/08/16
Reply With Quote


----------



## harmitraj

sri33 said:


> Congrats , Any employment verification in your case?


No verification whatsoever


----------



## harmitraj

Shaivi said:


> Congrats.
> Can u please share your timeline


Registered Nurse
IELTS: 7 points overall
AHPRA: 17/06/15 approved 06/01/16
ANMAC: 15/01/16 approved 29/03/16
EOI Submitted: 19/04/16 65 points
EOI Approved: 27/04/16 65 points
Visa Submitted: 20/05/16
CO: 30/05/16 Adelaide GSM (asked for form 80, meds & PCC)
Requested docs submitted: 03/06/16
Visa Grant: 30/08/16
Reply With Quote


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Congratulations hermit and everyone who got grant all the best

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vikaschandra said:


> start of with Form 80 and form 1221 this are usually asked and is kind of becoming mandatory to the checklist


Thanks a bunch for answering all my queries promptly . I will start withvthem

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## sekarhttp

amansharman said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I was wondering how many of March Applicants are waiting for the grant in this forum?I am 22nd march,2016 Applicant.i haven,t called or emailed any enquiry, do u think i should do it now and this will help in anyway?
> 
> thanks



Hi Aman,

I have also applied in March on 263111 but still no reply i was contacted by CO for corrected Form 80 and replied on may 27th after that there is no reply, it's like a stone in well now.

I don't know whey they have put 263111 - job code applicants on hold like this for Dec,jan,feb and march applicant, 

but for other job code, I can see they are giving grant in juz 15 days, its very painful

why 263111 is cornered , am staying in melbourne for 8 months alone by leaving by wife and 10 months old kid in India,

It's very tough !!! ASIO if u r tracking this Expatforum then please consider us we are not terrorist, we are engineers from poort background family, came until here through our hardwork,
pls give grant sooner


----------



## sekarhttp

Hi Aman,

I have also applied in March on 263111 but still no reply i was contacted by CO for corrected Form 80 and replied on may 27th after that there is no reply, it's like a stone in well now.

I don't know whey they have put 263111 - job code applicants on hold like this for Dec,jan,feb and march applicant, 

but for other job code, I can see they are giving grant in juz 15 days, its very painful

why 263111 is cornered , am staying in melbourne for 8 months alone by leaving by wife and 10 months old kid in India,

It's very tough !!! ASIO if u r tracking this Expatforum then please consider us we are not terrorist, we are engineers from poort background family, came until here through our hardwork,
pls give grant sooner


----------



## tikki2282

sekarhttp said:


> Hi Aman,
> 
> 
> 
> I have also applied in March on 263111 but still no reply i was contacted by CO for corrected Form 80 and replied on may 27th after that there is no reply, it's like a stone in well now.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know whey they have put 263111 - job code applicants on hold like this for Dec,jan,feb and march applicant,
> 
> 
> 
> but for other job code, I can see they are giving grant in juz 15 days, its very painful
> 
> 
> 
> why 263111 is cornered , am staying in melbourne for 8 months alone by leaving by wife and 10 months old kid in India,
> 
> 
> 
> It's very tough !!! ASIO if u r tracking this Expatforum then please consider us we are not terrorist, we are engineers from poort background family, came until here through our hardwork,
> 
> pls give grant sooner




Hi sekar, what kind of corrections CO asked in form 80? Please share the same so that others can take care of the same well in advance. 

Wish you a grant soon.


----------



## sekarhttp

There was gap of one month Employment when my father Died, they want that to be updated

and then my father's name need to be entered as deceased a

my temporary address in chennai and wife's form 80 on including my permanent address after our marriage,


----------



## Attique

For all those worried about employment verification i want to share my story as i have been through this stage.

1. AHC in Dubai called the number written on the letter head of the company (the company was in KSA) and requested to talk to HR manager, then he asked him about me, the HR manager referred him to public relations officer who further verified my details of the phone call (details were basic like name, position, duration of employment etc). He then asked about email id of the public relations officer and sent him a regulation email (looked like a standard email) asking details about the following:

a. Documents are original and not fake
b. Signatory authorized by company to sign such letters
c. My joining date and duration
d. Projects i have worked on
f. Staff reporting to me (nos.)
g. Nature of my work

The Public relations officer further contacted my project manager and both of them got the details and replied adequately. They then informed me about all this story.

2. Now for another employment which was in UAE (previous employment), AHC guy only called the signatory and verified details from him. He did not send any email or any long detailed call, it was just a short call and verified the same above details briefly.

3. The third company which i worked wayyyy back, they did not verify anything at all.

I hope the above story will clear many queries. Also, pray for me as well as i have been through a very long wait ... waiting since Jan 2016 as my timeline says (((((((((((


----------



## goaustralianow

sekarhttp said:


> Hi Aman,
> 
> I have also applied in March on 263111 but still no reply i was contacted by CO for corrected Form 80 and replied on may 27th after that there is no reply, it's like a stone in well now.
> 
> I don't know whey they have put 263111 - job code applicants on hold like this for Dec,jan,feb and march applicant,
> 
> but for other job code, I can see they are giving grant in juz 15 days, its very painful
> 
> why 263111 is cornered , am staying in melbourne for 8 months alone by leaving by wife and 10 months old kid in India,
> 
> It's very tough !!! ASIO if u r tracking this Expatforum then please consider us we are not terrorist, we are engineers from poort background family, came until here through our hardwork,
> pls give grant sooner


I second what you said. It's so irritating and frustating to see that all of us under ANZSCO 263111 are treated at lowest priority. I mean this ANZSCO is by the virtue of our jobs.

I don't know on what criteria does DIBP consider and differentiate between the applications coming from different ANZSCO. But as a general trend, there's hell lot of delay in issuing grants for applicants under 263111.

On a flip side, if you look at tracker, there are many people under the same 263111 code who got direct grant in 15 - 20 days. Again not sure what they did which we did not.

I have uploaded all the damn documents which are listed on DIBP website and even more by the virtue of which my application still shows under "Received" status and there's no CO contact whatsoever. Not sure if anyone is even looking at the application or not.

Feeling dejected and disappointed. Better i would have been in some other job code


----------



## singh.manjeet1982

Hi
I am stuck in a dilemma now. Please help. for one of the company, I worked for 3 years. Out of that, I have spent 7 months in USA. Rest is in India.
Company didn't provide me letter for the USA experience so I did my ACS mentioning my whole 3 years of exp. in India. Now, i have received letter from the same company stating my USA experience as well. So, I have filled my EOI based on new letter mentioning my experience and dates in USA. 

Is that fine to have ACS done without it and EOI with USA experience only for that company. If not, what should I do now. Please help.. I am really confused now.

I am hoping to get ITA on 31st August round and need to do it quickly.. Please help


----------



## sumM

I am having memory lapse now ... did I pay fees? did I upload all documents?

Such a long wait is playing games with my mind now :confused2:





goaustralianow said:


> I second what you said. It's so irritating and frustating to see that all of us under ANZSCO 263111 are treated at lowest priority. I mean this ANZSCO is by the virtue of our jobs.
> 
> I don't know on what criteria does DIBP consider and differentiate between the applications coming from different ANZSCO. But as a general trend, there's hell lot of delay in issuing grants for applicants under 263111.
> 
> On a flip side, if you look at tracker, there are many people under the same 263111 code who got direct grant in 15 - 20 days. Again not sure what they did which we did not.
> 
> I have uploaded all the damn documents which are listed on DIBP website and even more by the virtue of which my application still shows under "Received" status and there's no CO contact whatsoever. Not sure if anyone is even looking at the application or not.
> 
> Feeling dejected and disappointed. Better i would have been in some other job code


----------



## sekarhttp

u r correct bro, for applicants in 263111 they gave immediate grant, but most of people on hold from dec-2015 - march 2016 are from 263111 job code only


----------



## hsm123

*Updating signature*

hi expats,

My employment verification also done for previous employer on 24th Aug.

Updating my signature.


----------



## andreyx108b

gurbhej.garrysran said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a rejection this year earlier and now applying again with 65 points without claiming points for experience(earlier I got rejection due to over claiming of experience points due to lack of knowledge). This time my point breakage is as follows:
> Age : 27 - 30 Points
> Bachelor Degree : 15 Points
> Got vetassess assessment positive
> English : Superior (79+ in each module in PTE) - 20 Points
> Got invite on 17th august.
> Actually I earlier paid my agent to launch EOI but then felt that their staff is quite incompetent so launched one by myself as well. So got invites on both but now want to further pursue with the one launched by myself. So following are my doubts about it.
> 
> 1. As their are two EOIs which got invite with same passport number, Will this be an issue as I further move ahead with the case?
> 
> 2. As I got rejected earlier so I have my Immiaccount, Is it advisable to use the old one or create a new one?
> 
> 3. I have heard from someone that it is essential to score points in experience to get 189 visa, but I have less than 4 years of experience, hence 0 points in experience and as I had left my job back in January and currently not working anywhere. Is this a negative for my case?
> 
> 4.Are there any particular things I need to take care being a rejected case?
> 
> All kinds of advice is welcome.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your replies.
> 
> Regards
> Garry




1. Does not matter

2. Dies not matter, but make sure you disclose the refusal and the reasons clearly. And honestly.

3. I got visa without claiming points for work exp. 

You need points to get assessed in my case, but i dont have to claim WE to get a PR. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rishi2016

sekarhttp said:


> Hi Aman,
> 
> I have also applied in March on 263111 but still no reply i was contacted by CO for corrected Form 80 and replied on may 27th after that there is no reply, it's like a stone in well now.
> 
> I don't know whey they have put 263111 - job code applicants on hold like this for Dec,jan,feb and march applicant,
> 
> but for other job code, I can see they are giving grant in juz 15 days, its very painful
> 
> why 263111 is cornered , am staying in melbourne for 8 months alone by leaving by wife and 10 months old kid in India,
> 
> It's very tough !!! ASIO if u r tracking this Expatforum then please consider us we are not terrorist, we are engineers from poort background family, came until here through our hardwork,
> pls give grant sooner


Hi guys,

I am also waiting since 28 October 2015. i have also applied in HR Advisor (190) ACT sponsorship.

Got a call from AHC in April 2015 to my boss regarding my employment but nothing after that. i have tried calling them few time but always same answer that it is under routine process and case officer continuously looking at the file.

i am so over it now waiting from last 10 months

Visa Lodged - 28 October 2015
CO assigned- 29 November 2015
Call From AHC- April 2016
Physical Verification-??
Grant-??


----------



## web83

Case officer name LOLENE.anyone else has/had her assigned to your case ?

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## nmprabakaran

*How to identify the CO team*

Hi,

I have seen people mentioning their CO team as Brisbane, Adelaide; how do we identify our CO belongs to which team?


----------



## starwin4u

nmprabakaran said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have seen people mentioning their CO team as Brisbane, Adelaide; how do we identify our CO belongs to which team?


It will be there in the footer of the letter or correspondence they send.


----------



## raghesh

May be its too late for me to ask this question, as my application is under processing for last 5 months.
I have added my dependents as “Non travelling dependents” in my application, as I want their visa to process only after I settle down in Australia.
Experts, could you please tell me if I can lodge their dependent visa after sometime?
Also what would be the hurdles, that I might need to face during that time?
I know money is a constraint, other than that anything else?
I have already submitted Marriage certificates, Birth certificate of my child, their PCC’s, Medicals etc.
______________________________________________
ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer) 
ACS approved : 29 February 2016
Total Points : 65
EOI invitation: 09 Mar 2016
Visa Lodged : 4 April 2016
CO contact: 9 April 2016 - Adelaide
Last document updated: 24 April 2016
Contacted DIBP: 22 June 2016
Employment Verification: 12 July 2016
Grant: ?


----------



## nmprabakaran

starwin4u said:


> It will be there in the footer of the letter or correspondence they send.


Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b

raghesh said:


> May be its too late for me to ask this question, as my application is under processing for last 5 months.
> I have added my dependents as “Non travelling dependents” in my application, as I want their visa to process only after I settle down in Australia.
> Experts, could you please tell me if I can lodge their dependent visa after sometime?
> Also what would be the hurdles, that I might need to face during that time?
> I know money is a constraint, other than that anything else?
> I have already submitted Marriage certificates, Birth certificate of my child, their PCC’s, Medicals etc.
> ______________________________________________
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS approved : 29 February 2016
> Total Points : 65
> EOI invitation: 09 Mar 2016
> Visa Lodged : 4 April 2016
> CO contact: 9 April 2016 - Adelaide
> Last document updated: 24 April 2016
> Contacted DIBP: 22 June 2016
> Employment Verification: 12 July 2016
> Grant: ?




I dont see much issues, a slight delay? But thats also just a guess, it may get processed in the same timeframe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanz12

dakshch said:


> 267 days.. 65 points... 263111.
> 
> Points play no role once you have applied. They are only for an invite.


Hello Daksch,

Any news at all for u ? Hope you get your visa soon. Bes wishes:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vihansri

In fact you would know your CO when they contact you for further information. For me I got a contact from Brisbane office so the email ID itself was [email protected]
I assume it will be similar for Adelaide too.



nmprabakaran said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have seen people mentioning their CO team as Brisbane, Adelaide; how do we identify our CO belongs to which team?


----------



## sarbjass

goaustralianow said:


> I second what you said. It's so irritating and frustating to see that all of us under ANZSCO 263111 are treated at lowest priority. I mean this ANZSCO is by the virtue of our jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know on what criteria does DIBP consider and differentiate between the applications coming from different ANZSCO. But as a general trend, there's hell lot of delay in issuing grants for applicants under 263111.
> 
> 
> 
> On a flip side, if you look at tracker, there are many people under the same 263111 code who got direct grant in 15 - 20 days. Again not sure what they did which we did not.
> 
> 
> 
> I have uploaded all the damn documents which are listed on DIBP website and even more by the virtue of which my application still shows under "Received" status and there's no CO contact whatsoever. Not sure if anyone is even looking at the application or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling dejected and disappointed. Better i would have been in some other job code




I am also on the same boat of waiting passengers in 263111. I lodged the application in Feb16 and DIBP initiated my verification with current employer in July 2016 and since its completed in 2nd Aug, I still not received any update. When I called them last week, they said CO is still waiting for internal checks information. So still don't have any hope to get the grant. See it took more than six months to DIBP for these internal checks which are still not complete. I am very frustrated now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## world4srk

Once we lodge the visa application, does that put us on a bridging visa than the current one ?


----------



## jayachandran_b

world4srk said:


> Once we lodge the visa application, does that put us on a bridging visa than the current one ?


If you have an existing visa, you will receive a bridging visa A immediately after lodgement.

But your existing visa will be applicable till it expires and then the bridging will kick in allowing you to stay and work/study (if your existing visa allows you to) till your PR visa is decided.


----------



## goaustralianow

sarbjass said:


> I am also on the same boat of waiting passengers in 263111. I lodged the application in Feb16 and DIBP initiated my verification with current employer in July 2016 and since its completed in 2nd Aug, I still not received any update. When I called them last week, they said CO is still waiting for internal checks information. So still don't have any hope to get the grant. See it took more than six months to DIBP for these internal checks which are still not complete. I am very frustrated now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Youself, Dakshch and Gaus are some of the oldest applicants I know under 263111 category waiting for the grant. I can't even imagine the frustation you guys must be going through. Waiting is really a torrid period one has to go through and specially when the wait goes over 3 ~ 4 months


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

Hello All,

I have a query, kindly share your opinion.

I have worked in only one company for which i have claimed 5 points.
The company was a startup and there was no specific person designated
as HR. Company CEO was handling all the affairs. For the accounts work
there is a temporary employ who take care of salary slips etc.

I have submitted my joining letter, relieving letter, salary slips and
experience letter. Experience letter is issued by CEO of the company
and this document has his direct mobile no as well as email id. Rest
of the documents are issued by that accounts person mentioned as HR,
but no contact no is provided except the land0line no which is
available in the letterhead format itself.

I left this organization about 1 year ago and have not joined
anywhere. Till now, CO has not contact the organization, but when
asked through email/ phones, it was informed by DIBP that internal
checks are going on. I filed my application in Jan 16 and its been
about 8 months now.

Is there any possibility that this delay is due to fact that there is
no HR contact no is available.

Should I myself provide the contact no of HR to CO. Or internal checks
could be some other checks too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walzmin

Hi All, I have 12 years of work exp. in total out of which 2 yrs was not relevant to nominated occupation whereas rest 10 yrs is in same field & relevant for 261111. In my EOI, I have added all 10 yrs as nominated occupation which is true and I have proof for that but in my ACS report, they have mentioned "The following employment after January 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111". So, is it ok to add all of my relevant experience in nominated occupation in EOI?


----------



## vikaschandra

walzmin said:


> Hi All, I have 12 years of work exp. in total out of which 2 yrs was not relevant to nominated occupation whereas rest 10 yrs is in same field & relevant for 261111. In my EOI, I have added all 10 yrs as nominated occupation which is true and I have proof for that but in my ACS report, they have mentioned "The following employment after January 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111". So, is it ok to add all of my relevant experience in nominated occupation in EOI?


You can make entries for 12 years. 

But only from Jan 2010 till date should be marked as relevant to nominated occupation code. All previous years should be marked as non relevant


----------



## walzmin

vikaschandra said:


> You can make entries for 12 years.
> 
> But only from Jan 2010 till date should be marked as relevant to nominated occupation code. All previous years should be marked as non relevant


I have already got invite, what can I do now? How to update EOI or inform immigration department? Ideally, if that's the case then in EOI they should be having question as "Is this experience assessed by ACS" instead of asking "Is this experience relevant to nominated occupation". It is relevant ofcourse.


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

vikaschandra said:


> You can make entries for 12 years.
> 
> 
> 
> But only from Jan 2010 till date should be marked as relevant to nominated occupation code. All previous years should be marked as non relevant



Hello Vikas,

I have a query, kindly share your opinion.

I have worked in only one company for which i have claimed 5 points.
The company was a startup and there was no specific person designated
as HR. Company CEO was handling all the affairs. For the accounts work
there is a temporary employ who take care of salary slips etc.

I have submitted my joining letter, relieving letter, salary slips and
experience letter. Experience letter is issued by CEO of the company
and this document has his direct mobile no as well as email id. Rest
of the documents are issued by that accounts person mentioned as HR,
but no contact no is provided except the land0line no which is
available in the letterhead format itself.

I left this organization about 1 year ago and have not joined
anywhere. Till now, CO has not contact the organization, but when
asked through email/ phones, it was informed by DIBP that internal
checks are going on. I filed my application in Jan 16 and its been
about 8 months now.

Is there any possibility that this delay is due to fact that there is
no HR contact no is available.

Should I myself provide the contact no of HR to CO. Or internal checks
could be some other checks too.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gs_bsc

vikaschandra said:


> Yes that would be a better way to go about getting the Letters. If Hr doesn't issue get the SD prepared on a plain paper. meanwhile try and get hold of as much evidence as you can which would come in handy at later stage.
> 
> Best wishes with your process of securing the required documents





vikaschandra said:


> Yes that would be a better way to go about getting the Letters. If Hr doesn't issue get the SD prepared on a plain paper. meanwhile try and get hold of as much evidence as you can which would come in handy at later stage.
> 
> Best wishes with your process of securing the required documents



Hello Vikas, Thanks again for your prompt response.
I did not understand as to how to obtain the SD. Does it have to be a scan of a declaration on plain A4 sheet or is it required to have it on a stamp paper?
Also, is there a format available which I can follow to get the declaration?
Additionaly, I have gathered the following documents:-
i) Joining letter ( scan of notary certified copy)
ii) Salary slips for the past 5 years
iii) Promotion letters
iv) Appreciation letter
v) Training certificates
vii) 3rd party proofs (PF statement, Bank Statements, Tax Report)


----------



## anoop21

Hi Group, Request you valuable input on my current situation mentioned below---

In one of my "Statutory Declarations", the email-id detail of Senior has been changed ( because I have provided the company's email id )
Now, he too has changed the company... Now, my question is... How can I provide his updated contact details to DIBP.. so that verification is not delayed ??
Should I mention the Updated contact details of my senior in Form80 - Additional Information ?? or is there any other way... let me know pls..


----------



## vikaschandra

gs_bsc said:


> Hello Vikas, Thanks again for your prompt response.
> I did not understand as to how to obtain the SD. Does it have to be a scan of a declaration on plain A4 sheet or is it required to have it on a stamp paper?
> Also, is there a format available which I can follow to get the declaration?
> Additionaly, I have gathered the following documents:-
> i) Joining letter ( scan of notary certified copy)
> ii) Salary slips for the past 5 years
> iii) Promotion letters
> iv) Appreciation letter
> v) Training certificates
> vii) 3rd party proofs (PF statement, Bank Statements, Tax Report)


Get your manager write the stat declaration either on plain A4 paper and get that notarized or use a stamp paper either should work fine. 

All other documents mentioned will serve good as evidence to your claim.


----------



## vikaschandra

anoop21 said:


> Hi Group, Request you valuable input on my current situation mentioned below---
> 
> In one of my "Statutory Declarations", the email-id detail of Senior has been changed ( because I have provided the company's email id )
> Now, he too has changed the company... Now, my question is... How can I provide his updated contact details to DIBP.. so that verification is not delayed ??
> Should I mention the Updated contact details of my senior in Form80 - Additional Information ?? or is there any other way... let me know pls..


Not the form 80 rather form 1022 Notification to change in circumstance can be used


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys in form 80 and form 1022, a lot of sections are not applicable for me. What should I enter in those sections?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## anoopkamboj

Hi Everyone,

I have lodged my visa application last week with 75 EOI points (30- Age; 15 - Education; 20 - English Language; 10 - Work Experience). 

My Query is: If the CO deducts my 10 points for the Work Experience (if he does not find the experience relevant and my points will be 65 in that case), will it result in visa rejection? I am asking because i read in one of the old threads that if the points are over claimed, the CO rejects the visa. Is it true?

Can someone please shed some light on this matter

Thanks in advance.


----------



## anoop21

vikaschandra said:


> Not the form 80 rather form 1022 Notification to change in circumstance can be used


Thanks Vikas.. I have one more question...
My Current employment is not mentioned in ACS.. because my ACS was done 1.5 years back.. Hence, All the employment duration from past 1.5 years (which are not mentioned in ACS) should be marked as "Related Employment = No" in the EOI.... correct ?? .. even though my work from last 1,5 years is related..
Let me know pls, if I am wrong..


----------



## aliee

Hi guys. One of my friend lodged the application and CO was assigned... today the CO sent them a message to fill form 80 and all details for education employment residential history without gaps. And this they asked only for his wife although it was uploaded and all details are correct. 

Any idea what needs to be done here?

Ali


----------



## vikaschandra

anoopkamboj said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application last week with 75 EOI points (30- Age; 15 - Education; 20 - English Language; 10 - Work Experience).
> 
> My Query is: If the CO deducts my 10 points for the Work Experience (if he does not find the experience relevant and my points will be 65 in that case), will it result in visa rejection? I am asking because i read in one of the old threads that if the points are over claimed, the CO rejects the visa. Is it true?
> 
> Can someone please shed some light on this matter
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes visa rejection is very much possible if you have falsely claimed extra points to get mileage and secure invite. 
But on other hand if 65 or 60 was the cutoff running at the time you got the invite then there is chance that co will request to reduce the points to 65 and then start assessing your case based on 65 points claimed over various aspects.


----------



## vikaschandra

anoop21 said:


> Thanks Vikas.. I have one more question...
> My Current employment is not mentioned in ACS.. because my ACS was done 1.5 years back.. Hence, All the employment duration from past 1.5 years (which are not mentioned in ACS) should be marked as "Related Employment = No" in the EOI.... correct ?? .. even though my work from last 1,5 years is related..
> Let me know pls, if I am wrong..


Have replied to your query on another sept eoi thread refer that please


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys in form 80 and form 1022, a lot of sections are not applicable for me. What should I enter in those sections?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Leave them blank if they are not relevant to you


----------



## anoop21

vikaschandra said:


> Have replied to your query on another sept eoi thread refer that please


 Thanks a lot Vikas... yes I do not want to claim points for those years because I already have 5+ years...and those will not add any more points...Hence, I'll mark the "Related Employment = No"


----------



## vikaschandra

aliee said:


> Hi guys. One of my friend lodged the application and CO was assigned... today the CO sent them a message to fill form 80 and all details for education employment residential history without gaps. And this they asked only for his wife although it was uploaded and all details are correct.
> 
> Any idea what needs to be done here?
> 
> Ali


Two possibilities either the CO was not able to view the file could have got corrupted sonhas requested for another copy to be uploaded or there could have been missing information or gaps between employment, residential history, education which needs to be clarified. ask your friend to use section T (second last page) to provide proper reasons for the gaps.


----------



## vikaschandra

anoop21 said:


> Thanks a lot Vikas... yes I do not want to claim points for those years because I already have 5+ years...and those will not add any more points...Hence, I'll mark the "Related Employment = No"


Right. Make an entry on the eoi choose no to the question Is this employement relevant to Nominated occupation code as "NO"


----------



## anoopkamboj

Thanks for the reply Vikas. 

I have a total of 6 years work experience (certified by ACS + not certified by ACS). My agent selected 6 years while filing for EOI and mentioned using total Work Ex in the EOI as according to him, it is at the discretion of CO whether he wants to go with ACS or consider my otherwise totally relevant experience. 

So, should i lose hope because my visa is going to get rejected? Without Work Ex, i have got 65 points otherwise.


----------



## cnterfresh

ausind25 said:


> Have you applied for 263111? How many points do you have?


I applied for 233311 Electrical engineer.
I claim 60 points.


----------



## vikaschandra

anoopkamboj said:


> Thanks for the reply Vikas.
> 
> I have a total of 6 years work experience (certified by ACS + not certified by ACS). My agent selected 6 years while filing for EOI and mentioned using total Work Ex in the EOI as according to him, it is at the discretion of CO whether he wants to go with ACS or consider my otherwise totally relevant experience.
> 
> So, should i lose hope because my visa is going to get rejected? Without Work Ex, i have got 65 points otherwise.


Yes it is up to the CO as how he/she wants to proceed with your application. Many applicant who had secured invites whilst overclaimed points and later realised did not lodge visa as there was max probability that it could get rejected and they would end up loosing visa fees. 

Now all you got to do is hope and pray that Co reconsiders your application and asks for reduction of points and proceeds with application processing. There are similar cases like this which were successful as well. So you have mixed bag wait and watch. 

By the way what is your occupation code?? Eoi date of effect and ITA received date?


----------



## aliee

vikaschandra said:


> Two possibilities either the CO was not able to view the file could have got corrupted sonhas requested for another copy to be uploaded or there could have been missing information or gaps between employment, residential history, education which needs to be clarified. ask your friend to use section T (second last page) to provide proper reasons for the gaps.


Thanks Vikas. I had verified with him and no gaps were found. The only suspect is that he uploaded files with same names just added a number in the end. Like same name-1 for him and same name-2 for the wife

Ali


----------



## cnterfresh

harmitraj said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just got visa grant today for me and my husband. To those waiting, please don't loose hope you will get your grant eve
> 
> 
> Hi I applied on may 19th and got CO contact on 30th may from adi life same as you .
> What is your CO name and is it the same CO on the grant notice.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## whynotaustralia

*hi-vetassess*

hi All

congrats to all of you having successfully gone through most stages. i am just starting on this journey.

I am filing my skill assessment with vetassess for 149212 soon and have the following query.
I have had 4 employers so far, since 1998.
so, while giving employer /manager details for the latest is not an issue,i am stuck when providing old employer /supervisor details since everyone in older companies has changed jobs since then and I dont have any contacts there.
Is it mandatory to give employer details for older jobs and in above scenario what needs to be / can be done.

Thanks


----------



## anoopkamboj

OccupationCode: 261313; EOI received on : 6 July 2016; Application submitted on : 24-August-2016


----------



## Ellapato

Hi everyone, I lodged visa 189 for Anzeo code 254499 for registered nurse NEC on 10th August 2016, all documents front loaded including PCC and Medicals by the 25th August. Has anyone got any rough idea when CO will make first contact for the August gang, I know I'm prob being impatient but I get butterflies everytime my email pings, ? Thank you. My lickle fingers are crossed for a direct grant ?


----------



## Rabbahs

Ellapato said:


> Hi everyone, I lodged visa 189 for Anzeo code 254499 for registered nurse NEC on 10th August 2016, all documents front loaded including PCC and Medicals by the 25th August. Has anyone got any rough idea when CO will make first contact for the August gang, I know I'm prob being impatient but I get butterflies everytime my email pings, ? Thank you. My lickle fingers are crossed for a direct grant ?


Normally it is 28 days or after, or you might get direct grant too as you have front loaded all the documents. Good luck !


----------



## Rabbahs

whynotaustralia said:


> hi All
> 
> congrats to all of you having successfully gone through most stages. i am just starting on this journey.
> 
> I am filing my skill assessment with vetassess for 149212 soon and have the following query.
> I have had 4 employers so far, since 1998.
> so, while giving employer /manager details for the latest is not an issue,i am stuck when providing old employer /supervisor details since everyone in older companies has changed jobs since then and I dont have any contacts there.
> Is it mandatory to give employer details for older jobs and in above scenario what needs to be / can be done.
> 
> Thanks


The document check list (https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist) of 189 visa clearly states that any claimed employment in last ten year should be provided with evidences. Go for the link and check what exactly the requirements please.

From my personal experience, I have claim the experience point of an employment that finished in 2007. I use the experience letter that was issued in Jan 2008. I also do not have any contact here (only one of two people who accidentally on my Facebook friend).
But I also submitted all payslips, office orders, exp certificate etc and it worked.


----------



## dreamsanj

anoopkamboj said:


> Thanks for the reply Vikas.
> 
> I have a total of 6 years work experience (certified by ACS + not certified by ACS). My agent selected 6 years while filing for EOI and mentioned using total Work Ex in the EOI as according to him, it is at the discretion of CO whether he wants to go with ACS or consider my otherwise totally relevant experience.
> 
> So, should i lose hope because my visa is going to get rejected? Without Work Ex, i have got 65 points otherwise.


Anoop.

Well assessment are there for some reason. They play level field amoung applicants. 
Your agent is nuts. If you have not paid the fees then don't. If you have already paid then kick your agent black and blue.

Ideally your points have to be calculated based on approved work ex and not total work ex. If by some miracle you get your grants then you will be a good case study for this forum and prove all of us wrong.


----------



## andreyx108b

walzmin said:


> I have already got invite, what can I do now? How to update EOI or inform immigration department? Ideally, if that's the case then in EOI they should be having question as "Is this experience assessed by ACS" instead of asking "Is this experience relevant to nominated occupation". It is relevant ofcourse.




To be on a safe side, get new EOI and apply with proper points. 

You risk being refused for over claiming points.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffee123

andreyx108b said:


> To be on a safe side, get new EOI and apply with proper points.
> 
> You risk being refused for over claiming points.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree with Andrey - apply with correct points. Whatever happened - it just took away one invite from the total pool


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

Hello All,

I have a query, kindly share your views..

I have worked in only one company for which i have claimed 5 points.
The company was a startup and there was no specific person designated as HR. Company CEO was handling all the affairs. For the accounts work there is a temporary employ who take care of salary slips etc.

I have submitted my joining letter, relieving letter, salary slips and experience letter. Experience letter is issued by CEO of the company
and this document has his direct mobile no as well as email id. Rest of the documents are issued by that accounts person mentioned as HR,but no contact no is provided except the land0line no which is available in the letterhead format itself.

I left this organization about 1 year ago and have not joined anywhere. Till now, CO has not contact the organization, but when
asked through email/ phones, it was informed by DIBP that internal checks are going on. I filed my application in Jan 16 and its been about 8 months now.

Is there any possibility that this delay is due to fact that there is no HR contact no is available.

Should I myself provide the contact no of HR to CO. Or internal checks could be some other checks too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

It is frustrating to wait. DIBP has different ways of contacting employer. It might be email/phone/in person visit. If you have any new ways to contact your employer provide them to DIBP or CO and stay put. All will be fine.


Gaurav Sharma said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a query, kindly share your views..
> 
> I have worked in only one company for which i have claimed 5 points.
> The company was a startup and there was no specific person designated as HR. Company CEO was handling all the affairs. For the accounts work there is a temporary employ who take care of salary slips etc.
> 
> I have submitted my joining letter, relieving letter, salary slips and experience letter. Experience letter is issued by CEO of the company
> and this document has his direct mobile no as well as email id. Rest of the documents are issued by that accounts person mentioned as HR,but no contact no is provided except the land0line no which is available in the letterhead format itself.
> 
> I left this organization about 1 year ago and have not joined anywhere. Till now, CO has not contact the organization, but when
> asked through email/ phones, it was informed by DIBP that internal checks are going on. I filed my application in Jan 16 and its been about 8 months now.
> 
> Is there any possibility that this delay is due to fact that there is no HR contact no is available.
> 
> Should I myself provide the contact no of HR to CO. Or internal checks could be some other checks too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbahs

Gaurav Sharma said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a query, kindly share your views..
> 
> I have worked in only one company for which i have claimed 5 points.
> The company was a startup and there was no specific person designated as HR. Company CEO was handling all the affairs. For the accounts work there is a temporary employ who take care of salary slips etc.
> 
> I have submitted my joining letter, relieving letter, salary slips and experience letter. Experience letter is issued by CEO of the company
> and this document has his direct mobile no as well as email id. Rest of the documents are issued by that accounts person mentioned as HR,but no contact no is provided except the land0line no which is available in the letterhead format itself.
> 
> I left this organization about 1 year ago and have not joined anywhere. Till now, CO has not contact the organization, but when
> asked through email/ phones, it was informed by DIBP that internal checks are going on. I filed my application in Jan 16 and its been about 8 months now.
> 
> Is there any possibility that this delay is due to fact that there is no HR contact no is available.
> 
> Should I myself provide the contact no of HR to CO. Or internal checks could be some other checks too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ask your employer if they have been contacted. From my personal point of view if THEY want to verify your employment, they will contact the undersign person and may visit them. Good luck


----------



## jairichi

CO might come back to you with the issue of claiming points for which you are not entitled. In that case they may deduct the points and see if you would have still received an invite with those reduced points in that invitation round. If yes, then CO will check with you and update your EOI with reduced points and process your visa application. If not, they will refund your fee and ask you to go into the pool again with those reduced points to get an invitation in future rounds.

To add, your agent is so dumb.



anoopkamboj said:


> Thanks for the reply Vikas.
> 
> I have a total of 6 years work experience (certified by ACS + not certified by ACS). My agent selected 6 years while filing for EOI and mentioned using total Work Ex in the EOI as according to him, it is at the discretion of CO whether he wants to go with ACS or consider my otherwise totally relevant experience.
> 
> So, should i lose hope because my visa is going to get rejected? Without Work Ex, i have got 65 points otherwise.


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

jairichi said:


> It is frustrating to wait. DIBP has different ways of contacting employer. It might be email/phone/in person visit. If you have any new ways to contact your employer provide them to DIBP or CO and stay put. All will be fine.




I have already given them a contact no of CEO...if they call to CEO he will verify everything...I don't know where my file is stuck....its too long to have file lodged...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

You can list those employers in your CV/resume. Only employment in the last 10 years will be considered for assessment.

And, you are posting your question in the wrong thread.



whynotaustralia said:


> hi All
> 
> congrats to all of you having successfully gone through most stages. i am just starting on this journey.
> 
> I am filing my skill assessment with vetassess for 149212 soon and have the following query.
> I have had 4 employers so far, since 1998.
> so, while giving employer /manager details for the latest is not an issue,i am stuck when providing old employer /supervisor details since everyone in older companies has changed jobs since then and I dont have any contacts there.
> Is it mandatory to give employer details for older jobs and in above scenario what needs to be / can be done.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

Rabbahs said:


> Ask your employer if they have been contacted. From my personal point of view if THEY want to verify your employment, they will contact the undersign person and may visit them. Good luck




I have called him yesterday..he didn't get any call..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift

Hi Guys, 
I have applied for 189 visa.

I am the primary applicant for the said visa.
Can my wife enter Australia first and then I follow?
or it is the other way round that primary applicant has to enter first?


----------



## jairichi

reishigupta said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have applied for 189 visa.
> 
> I am the primary applicant for the said visa.
> Can my wife enter Australia first and then I follow?
> or it is the other way round that primary applicant has to enter first?


Yes, can be done unless conditions are specified in grant.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vikaschandra said:


> Leave them blank if they are not relevant to you


Will do thanks.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Sush1

5 months over today since lodgement. All the motivation and spirits are dying each day and in fact it's all over. 
No verification, no email reply, nothing. 
Sometimes I feel to withdraw the application.
Sometimes I wonder what's wrong with my application. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

Sush1 said:


> 5 months over today since lodgement. All the motivation and spirits are dying each day and in fact it's all over.
> No verification, no email reply, nothing.
> Sometimes I feel to withdraw the application.
> Sometimes I wonder what's wrong with my application.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do not give up Sush1. Hang in there. Grant news will come. Keep yourself motivated by involving yourself in something creative like planning your move, etc. More testing times are there after a grant like moving, getting a job, etc. Any delay might be for something good.


----------



## singh.manjeet1982

Hi
Anyone got invitee for 31st Aug result.
I have my EOI submitted on 17 august with 75 points. No Invitee.. So will DIBP update that on their site about the reason why we didn't get ITA. 

thanks


----------



## MissionAus_2016

jairichi said:


> Do not give up Sush1. Hang in there. Grant news will come. Keep yourself motivated by involving yourself in something creative like planning your move, etc. More testing times are there after a grant like moving, getting a job, etc. Any delay might be for something good.


Everyone says the same that divert your mind, do some creative work, prepare yourself for Aus but that is all crap as these things can only be done when your mind is calm and stable.. 

When some one is waiting and waiting for very long how can he do creative things.. creative things need a very stable mind..

So only GRANT can give peace to mind specially when delay increases for more than 3-4 months.


----------



## anoopkamboj

Thanks a lot for the reply. The agent is considered to be one of the good ones in Delhi. That is why i went with his say. 

How much probable is it that the CO will deduct the points and process the application further? (I will be having 65 points after deduction). 

Actually my only concern is losing the VISA fee. Even though the 60 point cutoff is met, can the CO reject the application? If he does so, will the visa fee be refunded? Is the amount refunded in such cases?


----------



## anoopkamboj

jairichi said:


> CO might come back to you with the issue of claiming points for which you are not entitled. In that case they may deduct the points and see if you would have still received an invite with those reduced points in that invitation round. If yes, then CO will check with you and update your EOI with reduced points and process your visa application. If not, they will refund your fee and ask you to go into the pool again with those reduced points to get an invitation in future rounds.
> 
> To add, your agent is so dumb.


Thanks a lot for the reply. The agent is considered to be one of the good ones in Delhi. That is why i went with his say. 

How much probable is it that the CO will deduct the points and process the application further? (I will be having 65 points after deduction). 

Actually my only concern is losing the VISA fee. Even though the 60 point cutoff is met, can the CO reject the application? If he does so, will the visa fee be refunded? Is the amount refunded in such cases?


----------



## dakshch

kanz12 said:


> Hello Daksch,
> 
> 
> 
> Any news at all for u ? Hope you get your visa soon. Bes wishes:fingerscrossed:






sarbjass said:


> I am also on the same boat of waiting passengers in 263111. I lodged the application in Feb16 and DIBP initiated my verification with current employer in July 2016 and since its completed in 2nd Aug, I still not received any update. When I called them last week, they said CO is still waiting for internal checks information. So still don't have any hope to get the grant. See it took more than six months to DIBP for these internal checks which are still not complete. I am very frustrated now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






goaustralianow said:


> Yes. Youself, Dakshch and Gaus are some of the oldest applicants I know under 263111 category waiting for the grant. I can't even imagine the frustation you guys must be going through. Waiting is really a torrid period one has to go through and specially when the wait goes over 3 ~ 4 months






goaustralianow said:


> I second what you said. It's so irritating and frustating to see that all of us under ANZSCO 263111 are treated at lowest priority. I mean this ANZSCO is by the virtue of our jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know on what criteria does DIBP consider and differentiate between the applications coming from different ANZSCO. But as a general trend, there's hell lot of delay in issuing grants for applicants under 263111.
> 
> 
> 
> On a flip side, if you look at tracker, there are many people under the same 263111 code who got direct grant in 15 - 20 days. Again not sure what they did which we did not.
> 
> 
> 
> I have uploaded all the damn documents which are listed on DIBP website and even more by the virtue of which my application still shows under "Received" status and there's no CO contact whatsoever. Not sure if anyone is even looking at the application or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling dejected and disappointed. Better i would have been in some other job code




Will complete 9 months on Friday.

No employment verification, no demand for any documentation, nothing.

Application under ROUTINE ASSESSMENT for the last 8 months.


----------



## agokarn

Hi friends,
I finally received my golden email for me and my family today. 
Details in my signature. Thanks to this forum and the friendly members who provided guidance for all my questions and concerns.

Regards
Ankush


----------



## janeriz26

anoopkamboj said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply. The agent is considered to be one of the good ones in Delhi. That is why i went with his say.
> 
> How much probable is it that the CO will deduct the points and process the application further? (I will be having 65 points after deduction).
> 
> Actually my only concern is losing the VISA fee. Even though the 60 point cutoff is met, can the CO reject the application? If he does so, will the visa fee be refunded? Is the amount refunded in such cases?




I suggest you to take the reference number of your visa application from your agent and track the status of your application. Even if the visa fees is refunded or rejected it may be observed.


----------



## jairichi

singh.manjeet1982 said:


> Hi
> Anyone got invitee for 31st Aug result.
> I have my EOI submitted on 17 august with 75 points. No Invitee.. So will DIBP update that on their site about the reason why we didn't get ITA.
> 
> thanks


Your question is posted in the wrong thread. This thread is for members who have got invited and in the processing of filing vis application.


----------



## janeriz26

agokarn said:


> Hi friends,
> I finally received my golden email for me and my family today.
> Details in my signature. Thanks to this forum and the friendly members who provided guidance for all my questions and concerns.
> 
> Regards
> Ankush




Congratulations Mate!!


----------



## aussiedream87

agokarn said:


> Hi friends,
> I finally received my golden email for me and my family today.
> Details in my signature. Thanks to this forum and the friendly members who provided guidance for all my questions and concerns.
> 
> Regards
> Ankush


Congratulations!!


----------



## Saifratna

Hello Members , 

I lodged my visa application 28 Aug 2016 , with 65 points !! PCC and medical all clear and submiited with all requested documents from CO.

When can i expect Visa grant ?


----------



## harinderjitf5

congratulations.



agokarn said:


> Hi friends,
> I finally received my golden email for me and my family today.
> Details in my signature. Thanks to this forum and the friendly members who provided guidance for all my questions and concerns.
> 
> Regards
> Ankush


----------



## goaustralianow

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Everyone says the same that divert your mind, do some creative work, prepare yourself for Aus but that is all crap as these things can only be done when your mind is calm and stable..
> 
> When some one is waiting and waiting for very long how can he do creative things.. creative things need a very stable mind..
> 
> So only GRANT can give peace to mind specially when delay increases for more than 3-4 months.


Agreed! I medidate and try to keep my mind distracted from grant worries however it comes back and haunts me every now and then as my future is heavily denpendent on it. I have negotiated with my current employer and have secured an onsite role in Australia but then without a grant I can't move. More to it, if I will not move in another couple of months, then the role will be given to some one else.

So now how to keep myself distracted from the worry of getting grant? It's easier said than done.

But still I try to keep myself calm as we all have personal lives as well which might adversely be affected with an unstable or worried mind. So my family is the only source of motivation for me. I look at them and get the power to keep myself cool and calm.

Praying to get the grant soon ray2: ray:


----------



## goaustralianow

agokarn said:


> Hi friends,
> I finally received my golden email for me and my family today.
> Details in my signature. Thanks to this forum and the friendly members who provided guidance for all my questions and concerns.
> 
> Regards
> Ankush


Congratulations Ankush. And all the best!


----------



## jairichi

Saifratna said:


> Hello Members ,
> 
> I lodged my visa application 28 Aug 2016 , with 65 points !! PCC and medical all clear and submiited with all requested documents from CO.
> 
> When can i expect Visa grant ?


You need to ask this question to CO 
No one can predict when you can get a grant.


----------



## Sajjadzaheer

Finally after wait of 202 days, I got my golden mail. 
ANZCO 133111 (CPM)


----------



## sreegle79

Saifratna said:


> Hello Members ,
> 
> I lodged my visa application 28 Aug 2016 , with 65 points !! PCC and medical all clear and submiited with all requested documents from CO.
> 
> When can i expect Visa grant ?


Immitracker will show you the trend, but unfortunately no one can guess the grant date.


----------



## goaustralianow

Sajjadzaheer said:


> Finally after wait of 202 days, I got my golden mail.
> ANZCO 133111 (CPM)


Congrats Mate! Please post your timeline.


----------



## sreegle79

Did anyone have an experience of CO contacting multiple times - once for English test results, once for PCC/Medicals, once for more details on employment verification, etc? As per immitracker, i see that CO has asked all these kind of information in one go itself, rather than coming back again and again.


----------



## jairichi

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Everyone says the same that divert your mind, do some creative work, prepare yourself for Aus but that is all crap as these things can only be done when your mind is calm and stable..
> 
> When some one is waiting and waiting for very long how can he do creative things.. creative things need a very stable mind..
> 
> So only GRANT can give peace to mind specially when delay increases for more than 3-4 months.


What do you expect to hear from fellow members who wish good things for you? 'GIVE UP'?
We can only say things that could calm your anxiety and restlessness, help you to look at the way forward and not allow you to get more demotivated or frustrated due to this delay. Members who got the grant and who are waiting patiently to get grant can only do this. This is reality.


----------



## aussiedream87

Saifratna said:


> Hello Members ,
> 
> I lodged my visa application 28 Aug 2016 , with 65 points !! PCC and medical all clear and submiited with all requested documents from CO.
> 
> When can i expect Visa grant ?


This one doesn't come with timelines. If all the docs are uploaded then pray for speedy process and get your grant soon. All the best.

Cheers!!


----------



## vikaschandra

agokarn said:


> Hi friends,
> I finally received my golden email for me and my family today.
> Details in my signature. Thanks to this forum and the friendly members who provided guidance for all my questions and concerns.
> 
> Regards
> Ankush


Congraulations to you and your family Ankush..


----------



## aussieby2016

agokarn said:


> Hi friends,
> I finally received my golden email for me and my family today.
> Details in my signature. Thanks to this forum and the friendly members who provided guidance for all my questions and concerns.
> 
> Regards
> Ankush


congrats....


----------



## MissionAus_2016

jairichi said:


> What do you expect to hear from fellow members who wish good things for you? 'GIVE UP'?
> We can only say things that could calm your anxiety and restlessness, help you to look at the way forward and not allow you to get more demotivated or frustrated due to this delay. Members who got the grant and who are waiting patiently to get grant can only do this. This is reality.




Agreed brother.. All fellow members are well wishers. All what I am saying is more practical suggestion can be given. 
Members here express their anxiety and frustration because probably this is the only forum which can understand each other's pain of waiting for Grant.. So we shud try be in their shoes and then suggest practically.

Its certain that 99% of people won't be able to divert their minds from this visa process and generally people waiting for more than 4-5 months tend to loose patience and specially when they see people who get grants in 5 days so only advice we shud give is to keep ur mission ON for AUS and one day we will succeed..


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

janeriz26 said:


> Congratulations Mate!!




Congrats...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamsanj

Sajjadzaheer said:


> Finally after wait of 202 days, I got my golden mail.
> ANZCO 133111 (CPM)


Oh Thats a long wait.. congrats and hat's off to your waiting


----------



## dreamsanj

anoopkamboj said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply. The agent is considered to be one of the good ones in Delhi. That is why i went with his say.
> 
> How much probable is it that the CO will deduct the points and process the application further? (I will be having 65 points after deduction).
> 
> Actually my only concern is losing the VISA fee. Even though the 60 point cutoff is met, can the CO reject the application? If he does so, will the visa fee be refunded? Is the amount refunded in such cases?


Anoop, 

can you PM me and share your phone no. I know of a guy who lost money exactly like your case.

well having not know your case fully its difficult to suggest anything. Hopefully the DIBP wont have issues and your grants are issued very smooth.


----------



## anoopkamboj

vikaschandra said:


> Yes it is up to the CO as how he/she wants to proceed with your application. Many applicant who had secured invites whilst overclaimed points and later realised did not lodge visa as there was max probability that it could get rejected and they would end up loosing visa fees.
> 
> Now all you got to do is hope and pray that Co reconsiders your application and asks for reduction of points and proceeds with application processing. There are similar cases like this which were successful as well. So you have mixed bag wait and watch.
> 
> By the way what is your occupation code?? Eoi date of effect and ITA received date?


OccupationCode: 261313; EOI received on : 6 July 2016; Application submitted on : 24-August-2016

Also, i came across the link for EOI Backlog clearance history. Will be helpful for members

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit?pref=2&pli=1#gid=0


----------



## jairichi

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Agreed brother.. All fellow members are well wishers. All what I am saying is more practical suggestion can be given.
> Members here express their anxiety and frustration because probably this is the only forum which can understand each other's pain of waiting for Grant.. So we shud try be in their shoes and then suggest practically.
> 
> Its certain that 99% of people won't be able to divert their minds from this visa process and generally people waiting for more than 4-5 months tend to loose patience and specially when they see people who get grants in 5 days so only advice we shud give is to keep ur mission ON for AUS and one day we will succeed..


I understand that only if one is in that situation the agonizing pain of waiting is known. I do not deny that.
What practical suggestions?
From what I have seen in this thread practical suggestions are as follows:
Call DIBP. 
Mail CO. 
Check with employer for verification.
Don't check immiaccount/mail regularly.
Wait patiently and the grant will come.
Anything else?


----------



## hsm123

*Visa Granted*

Hi friends,

After 235 days of Visa Lodge, Golden Email of Grant received in Morning for me and my family.
At last this ended my wait for Visa. I am thankful you all in this long journey.

I was silent viewer of this group but checking every day the suggestions and way forward from this group. I received my grant after 7 days of verification of my previous employer.

Suggestion for delay grants Member's--- Contact your Employer. This was the main reason for delay in my case also. Both the employers didn't reply on time. Also update the correct and current detail of your previous employer if correspondence changed.

My signature as Below.


----------



## aussieby2016

hsm123 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> After 235 days of Visa Lodge, Golden Email of Grant received in Morning for me and my family.
> At last this ended my wait for Visa. I am thankful you all in this long journey.
> 
> I was silent viewer of this group but checking every day the suggestions and way forward from this group. I received my grant after 7 days of verification of my previous employer.
> 
> Suggestion for delay grants Member's--- Contact your Employer. This was the main reason for delay in my case also. Both the employers didn't reply on time. Also update the correct and current detail of your previous employer if correspondence changed.
> 
> My signature as Below.


congrats...enjoy the new feeling......


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations to all who have received the Visas.


----------



## sheiky

agokarn said:


> Hi friends,
> I finally received my golden email for me and my family today.
> Details in my signature. Thanks to this forum and the friendly members who provided guidance for all my questions and concerns.
> 
> Regards
> Ankush


Congratulations to all applicants who got their Grants today. All the best for your future endeavours.


----------



## warenick

I've already received 2 CO contacts. Does this anyhow increase the possibility of a future grant instead of another CO contact? The first CO contact requested PCC, Medicals and Spouse Functional English proof (Mar 29, 2016). The second CO contact requested military dischargement papers ( Aug 15th, 2016).


----------



## Sajjadzaheer

*My Timelines*



goaustralianow said:


> Congrats Mate! Please post your timeline.


Hey thanks bro for congratulations 
my timelines are 
IELTS - 1st - 10-Jan-2015
Skills Assessment - 30-Oct-2015
PTE - 02-Dec-2015(69+) Wife PTE - 12-Dec-2015 (65+)
Points - Age-25,English - 10,Education-15,Experience-10
Total-60
EOI - 17-Nov-2016
ITA - 08-Jan-2016 (For 189), 08-Dec-2015 (For 190)
Visa lodged - 10-Feb-2016
Medicals - 14-Feb-2016
PCC - 15-Feb-2016,Wife - 28-Mar-2016
Contact from CO - 22-Feb-2016
Uploaded requested documents - 28-Mar-2016
Emp Verifications - 1st week Aug'16, AHC call to me - 08-Aug-2016
Grant - 31-08-2016:cheer2:


----------



## janeriz26

Sajjadzaheer said:


> Hey thanks bro for congratulations
> my timelines are
> IELTS - 1st - 10-Jan-2015
> Skills Assessment - 30-Oct-2015
> PTE - 02-Dec-2015(69+) Wife PTE - 12-Dec-2015 (65+)
> Points - Age-25,English - 10,Education-15,Experience-10
> Total-60
> EOI - 17-Nov-2016
> ITA - 08-Jan-2016 (For 189), 08-Dec-2015 (For 190)
> Visa lodged - 10-Feb-2016
> Medicals - 14-Feb-2016
> PCC - 15-Feb-2016,Wife - 28-Mar-2016
> Contact from CO - 22-Feb-2016
> Uploaded requested documents - 28-Mar-2016
> Emp Verifications - 1st week Aug'16, AHC call to me - 08-Aug-2016
> Grant - 31-08-2016:cheer2:


Congratualtions Mate!!


----------



## aussieby2016

Sajjadzaheer said:


> Hey thanks bro for congratulations
> my timelines are
> IELTS - 1st - 10-Jan-2015
> Skills Assessment - 30-Oct-2015
> PTE - 02-Dec-2015(69+) Wife PTE - 12-Dec-2015 (65+)
> Points - Age-25,English - 10,Education-15,Experience-10
> Total-60
> EOI - 17-Nov-2016
> ITA - 08-Jan-2016 (For 189), 08-Dec-2015 (For 190)
> Visa lodged - 10-Feb-2016
> Medicals - 14-Feb-2016
> PCC - 15-Feb-2016,Wife - 28-Mar-2016
> Contact from CO - 22-Feb-2016
> Uploaded requested documents - 28-Mar-2016
> Emp Verifications - 1st week Aug'16, AHC call to me - 08-Aug-2016
> Grant - 31-08-2016:cheer2:


congrats....


----------



## janeriz26

hsm123 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> After 235 days of Visa Lodge, Golden Email of Grant received in Morning for me and my family.
> At last this ended my wait for Visa. I am thankful you all in this long journey.
> 
> I was silent viewer of this group but checking every day the suggestions and way forward from this group. I received my grant after 7 days of verification of my previous employer.
> 
> Suggestion for delay grants Member's--- Contact your Employer. This was the main reason for delay in my case also. Both the employers didn't reply on time. Also update the correct and current detail of your previous employer if correspondence changed.
> 
> My signature as Below.


Congratulations mate!!


----------



## AbhishekKotian

cnterfresh said:


> harmitraj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> I just got visa grant today for me and my husband. To those waiting, please don't loose hope you will get your grant eve
> 
> 
> Hi I applied on may 19th and got CO contact on 30th may from adi life same as you .
> What is your CO name and is it the same CO on the grant notice.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations
Click to expand...


----------



## AbhishekKotian

agokarn said:


> Hi friends,
> I finally received my golden email for me and my family today.
> Details in my signature. Thanks to this forum and the friendly members who provided guidance for all my questions and concerns.
> 
> Regards
> Ankush


Congratulations


----------



## AbhishekKotian

Sajjadzaheer said:


> Finally after wait of 202 days, I got my golden mail.
> ANZCO 133111 (CPM)


Congratulations


----------



## AbhishekKotian

hsm123 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> After 235 days of Visa Lodge, Golden Email of Grant received in Morning for me and my family.
> At last this ended my wait for Visa. I am thankful you all in this long journey.
> 
> I was silent viewer of this group but checking every day the suggestions and way forward from this group. I received my grant after 7 days of verification of my previous employer.
> 
> Suggestion for delay grants Member's--- Contact your Employer. This was the main reason for delay in my case also. Both the employers didn't reply on time. Also update the correct and current detail of your previous employer if correspondence changed.
> 
> My signature as Below.


Congratulations


----------



## samehbazan

Meissam said:


> I think you can go for "Other Engineering" occupation.


thanks Meissam for your replay
but the other engineering occupation is not listed under 189 or 190 & i believe it is difficult to be listed because it is not classified 
now what shall i do , shall i drop the idea of immigrating to Australia or what?
thanks


----------



## prvnmali

*Help Needed Friends*

Hi Guys,

AS I wait for Grant, These are things that haunt me.
Can anybody help me?


I have submitted my my black and white photocopy of my passport and educational documents to DIBP.
I have made them attested as per rules set by them.

So in short, Black and white photocopy of my passport and Education docs with Attested(original in colour) from Lawyers/Advocate. Hope you all know how attestation would be done in India on an photocopy.

The same which I provided for ACS.

Does it make any problem and whether CO will ask me all colour copies?
Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## menikhlesh

AbhishekKotian said:


> Congratulations


Hi Abhishek,

do you have info, what they ask from employer or reference person.
Is it thru email or phone ?

Thanks
Menikhs


----------



## menikhlesh

*Employer verification details asked by DIBP*

Hi,

May i know what they ask from Employer or reference person.
Is it via email or Phone

Regards
Nikhil



hsm123 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> After 235 days of Visa Lodge, Golden Email of Grant received in Morning for me and my family.
> At last this ended my wait for Visa. I am thankful you all in this long journey.
> 
> I was silent viewer of this group but checking every day the suggestions and way forward from this group. I received my grant after 7 days of verification of my previous employer.
> 
> Suggestion for delay grants Member's--- Contact your Employer. This was the main reason for delay in my case also. Both the employers didn't reply on time. Also update the correct and current detail of your previous employer if correspondence changed.
> 
> My signature as Below.


----------



## janeriz26

prvnmali said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> AS I wait for Grant, These are things that haunt me.
> Can anybody help me?
> 
> 
> I have submitted my my black and white photocopy of my passport and educational documents to DIBP.
> I have made them attested as per rules set by them.
> 
> So in short, Black and white photocopy of my passport and Education docs with Attested(original in colour) from Lawyers/Advocate. Hope you all know how attestation would be done in India on an photocopy.
> 
> The same which I provided for ACS.
> 
> Does it make any problem and whether CO will ask me all colour copies?
> Please advise. Thanks.



There Shouldn't be any issues of submitting the attested docs instead of color copies.


----------



## ausind25

hsm123 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> After 235 days of Visa Lodge, Golden Email of Grant received in Morning for me and my family.
> At last this ended my wait for Visa. I am thankful you all in this long journey.
> 
> I was silent viewer of this group but checking every day the suggestions and way forward from this group. I received my grant after 7 days of verification of my previous employer.
> 
> Suggestion for delay grants Member's--- Contact your Employer. This was the main reason for delay in my case also. Both the employers didn't reply on time. Also update the correct and current detail of your previous employer if correspondence changed.
> 
> My signature as Below.


Which ANZSCO code? How many points did you have?


----------



## janeriz26

Hi All,

While filling the visa application, there's one section called National identity, which all documents can we submit. Please suggest.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

menikhlesh said:


> Hi Abhishek,
> 
> do you have info, what they ask from employer or reference person.
> Is it thru email or phone ?
> 
> Thanks
> Menikhs


Hi Menikhs, 

It can be either, email or a phone call. I have also read in the forum about physical verification being conducted too.

They usually ask the employer to confirm R&R, if provided on a company letter head and if an authorised signatory has signed it. Date of joining, Date of leaving, conduct and other related questions.


----------



## jairichi

janeriz26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> While filling the visa application, there's one section called National identity, which all documents can we submit. Please suggest.


Do not worry about it as it is not a mandatory document.


----------



## chopsumbongw

prvnmali said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> AS I wait for Grant, These are things that haunt me.
> Can anybody help me?
> 
> 
> I have submitted my my black and white photocopy of my passport and educational documents to DIBP.
> I have made them attested as per rules set by them.
> 
> So in short, Black and white photocopy of my passport and Education docs with Attested(original in colour) from Lawyers/Advocate. Hope you all know how attestation would be done in India on an photocopy.
> 
> The same which I provided for ACS.
> 
> Does it make any problem and whether CO will ask me all colour copies?
> Please advise. Thanks.


I would suggest you send the color copies. i had done exactly as you have and after 10 days i was contacted by the CO asking for color copy of passport. I got it attested just to make sure they don't have an issue. But instead of a direct grant I was put on hold for over 105 days. My honest opinion would be to upload the color copies as well. I wish someone had told me this before.

I had submitted the attested B/W copies that I had used for ACS but seems like DIBP has its own requirements.


----------



## Anand23

*Query related to address verification*

Hello Guys, I have been a silent observer of this forum and especially of this thread and very thankful to all the members for sharing information and supporting people to complete this tedious process of PR. I would like let many oldies in the group know that I am also with you in the club (waiting for grant since 5 months) and hope that all pending applications will be processed soon. 
I have applied for the PR through a migration agent based in Pune. My timeline is as below- 

Skill Assessment- Spouse (ICT Business Analyst):12-06-2015
Skill Assessment- Myself (Production Engineer):21-01-2016
EOI Filed (60 Points 233513 Production Engineer):26-01-2016
Invite Received:02-02-2016
Visa Lodged (self + Spouse+ Daughter):22-03-2016
Additional documents requested by CO (PCC & MCC, Form 80, 1221,1229): 13-04-2016
Additional documents submitted:28-04-2016
CV requested:22-06-2016
Employment verification call received from Australian Embassy:24-06-2016
CV submitted:25-06-2016
Grant:??

I need your advice on one worry which has been haunting me since last one week (when I realized this). Here it goes...
All my education is done from Pune and my permanent address is of Pune as well. However Since 2011 (after my PG), I have been working with companies based in Mumbai. I have had three local Mumbai addresses as of now, where I had taken flats on rent over the period of 5.5 years. I hardly stay in Mumbai for 1 or max 2 days per week and rest of the days I travel from Pune (weekend of course in Pune). All my documents such as form 80 etc. have addresses mentioned of Pune Location. Even my PCC is issued from Pune itself. 
Now, my worry is in case of employment verification by CO, whether addresses are also being verified? In such case, my previous employer/ present employer have my local address of Mumbai. Although my present employer has record of my permanent address, I am not sure whether my previous employer have any such record of permanent address. 
Is there any chances that CO may consider this as discrepancy in addresses? Is it the reason my grant is getting delayed? What should be my next action in this context? I also have asked this to my agent (who should have been proactive about this). 
Please advice!!


----------



## MissionAus_2016

jairichi said:


> I understand that only if one is in that situation the agonizing pain of waiting is known. I do not deny that.
> What practical suggestions?
> From what I have seen in this thread practical suggestions are as follows:
> Call DIBP.
> Mail CO.
> Check with employer for verification.
> Don't check immiaccount/mail regularly.
> Wait patiently and the grant will come.
> Anything else?


You Win I loose


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Sajjadzaheer said:


> Hey thanks bro for congratulations
> my timelines are
> IELTS - 1st - 10-Jan-2015
> Skills Assessment - 30-Oct-2015
> PTE - 02-Dec-2015(69+) Wife PTE - 12-Dec-2015 (65+)
> Points - Age-25,English - 10,Education-15,Experience-10
> Total-60
> EOI - 17-Nov-2016
> ITA - 08-Jan-2016 (For 189), 08-Dec-2015 (For 190)
> Visa lodged - 10-Feb-2016
> Medicals - 14-Feb-2016
> PCC - 15-Feb-2016,Wife - 28-Mar-2016
> Contact from CO - 22-Feb-2016
> Uploaded requested documents - 28-Mar-2016
> Emp Verifications - 1st week Aug'16, AHC call to me - 08-Aug-2016
> Grant - 31-08-2016:cheer2:


Buddy .. one question 

Did you have emp verification or AHC call first?

The reason I am asking because I too had AHC call on 11-Aug but not aware of any employment verification with any employer.

Thanks in advance for answering.


----------



## chopsumbongw

*Finally Received the Golden Email*

Hi Guys,

Today morning I received the golden email and it was a comedy of errors that lead to its eventual discovery. The unusual message that welcomed me this morning apart from jora job vacancies was an email stating that i had been removed from skill select. For a moment I thought it was Canada's express entry that was reminding me that I am kicked out after I failed to respond to them. After further investigation I found the email with the grant that somehow failed to show up on my mobile.

Perhaps the sad aspect of the much awaited moment was that I was too exhausted to express myself to my parents or my partner. Having worked a 14 hours shift yesterday I was happy to see the grant but exhaustion won the moment. 

Its been a few hours now and although the moment was partially ruined by work, I did have a winning moment when I announced my resignation officially. The bustling in the office of what will become was amusing. I'm sure they will do fine without me.

I hope all of you waiting in line to get your grants receive the good news at the earliest. Those who receive the grant in a matter of days or weeks are oblivious to the stress and trauma the "not knowing" can play. 

It is the prayers of family and loved ones that gave me the strength to be patient. 
I had called DIBP once but the agent did not even take my passport number or reference id. I had prepared a long email last week explaining my complicated situation at work but somehow did not pull the trigger as yet.

All the best.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Anand23 said:


> Hello Guys, I have been a silent observer of this forum and especially of this thread and very thankful to all the members for sharing information and supporting people to complete this tedious process of PR. I would like let many oldies in the group know that I am also with you in the club (waiting for grant since 5 months) and hope that all pending applications will be processed soon.
> I have applied for the PR through a migration agent based in Pune. My timeline is as below-
> 
> Skill Assessment- Spouse (ICT Business Analyst):12-06-2015
> Skill Assessment- Myself (Production Engineer):21-01-2016
> EOI Filed (60 Points 233513 Production Engineer):26-01-2016
> Invite Received:02-02-2016
> Visa Lodged (self + Spouse+ Daughter):22-03-2016
> Additional documents requested by CO (PCC & MCC, Form 80, 1221,1229): 13-04-2016
> Additional documents submitted:28-04-2016
> CV requested:22-06-2016
> Employment verification call received from Australian Embassy:24-06-2016
> CV submitted:25-06-2016
> Grant:??
> 
> I need your advice on one worry which has been haunting me since last one week (when I realized this). Here it goes...
> All my education is done from Pune and my permanent address is of Pune as well. However Since 2011 (after my PG), I have been working with companies based in Mumbai. I have had three local Mumbai addresses as of now, where I had taken flats on rent over the period of 5.5 years. I hardly stay in Mumbai for 1 or max 2 days per week and rest of the days I travel from Pune (weekend of course in Pune). All my documents such as form 80 etc. have addresses mentioned of Pune Location. Even my PCC is issued from Pune itself.
> Now, my worry is in case of employment verification by CO, whether addresses are also being verified? In such case, my previous employer/ present employer have my local address of Mumbai. Although my present employer has record of my permanent address, I am not sure whether my previous employer have any such record of permanent address.
> Is there any chances that CO may consider this as discrepancy in addresses? Is it the reason my grant is getting delayed? What should be my next action in this context? I also have asked this to my agent (who should have been proactive about this).
> Please advice!!


I too belong to same category and I also waiting for more than 6 months now and its quite obvious that such things crops up in our mind and we always try to guess the reasons for such long delay.

Firstly its very rare that physical verification happens for employed professionals. It is generally the case with self-employed which we have seen in this forum. So I think you can relax on this front as we professionals change jobs and that changes our temp address too, though permanent address remain same- that is our home town. 

So, I think you can relax on this front and when ever you do any change in address just notify CO of the same.


----------



## jairichi

MissionAus_2016 said:


> You Win I loose


It is not a game :confused2:Add your points too


----------



## rosharma9

Do I need to upload Birth Certificate? I do not have birth certificate. What are its alternative?


----------



## jairichi

rosharma9 said:


> Do I need to upload Birth Certificate? I do not have birth certificate. What are its alternative?


Certified color scan of passport.


----------



## prvnmali

chopsumbongw said:


> I would suggest you send the color copies. i had done exactly as you have and after 10 days i was contacted by the CO asking for color copy of passport. I got it attested just to make sure they don't have an issue. But instead of a direct grant I was put on hold for over 105 days. My honest opinion would be to upload the color copies as well. I wish someone had told me this before.
> 
> I had submitted the attested B/W copies that I had used for ACS but seems like DIBP has its own requirements.


Hi,
Thank you for the information.

Should I do it for my educational documents as well ? I dont have space to upload.

So I am planning to take a colour print out of passport and making it attested and uploading it.

Just for your information - I have uploaded the colour copy of passport(without attestation), B/W copy of passport(with attestation colour stamp)

All Educational Documents - B/W Copy(attestation in colour) scanned and uploaded.


Hope I am doing right.. Did they ask you for educational documents as well?

Kindly Guide... :


----------



## Sajjadzaheer

*AHC Verification*



MissionAus_2016 said:


> Buddy .. one question
> 
> Did you have emp verification or AHC call first?
> 
> The reason I am asking because I too had AHC call on 11-Aug but not aware of any employment verification with any employer.
> 
> Thanks in advance for answering.


In my case the verification happened earlier than AHC call to me. In fact one of my employer has asked AHC to get my consent to provide the information regarding me, so they contacted me, did their interview as well as asked me to provide my consent to the employer.


----------



## rijju386

Hi All, 
Has anyone here tried paying for the visa application using icici multi currency card successfully?


----------



## V619

Hi,

I am new to this thread. I have been given the invite for 189 today and I am to lodge my visa application soon. Please could any of you help me with my below questions?

1. How to attain for a direct grand?
2. As a fact I know if all the documented needed are uploaded together then could try and get an direct grand, however I am not sure about the health?
3. Having the medicals done before lodging the visa is better or after lodging the visa?
4. Can we generate the HAP id even before the CO contacts us and try to get direct grand?
5. Is the date of visa date lodged be determined based on the last document uploaded date or the date on which the payment is made and lodged?

My main goal is to have the grand as early as possible. Experts please guide


----------



## anoop21

Hi Group,

Today I got the invite for 189.. before proceeding further.. Could you please provide your valuable input on below questions-
Q1- I got invite on 1st Sept 2016 and I'll be paying the fee today itself... But, my ACS +ve assessment is getting expired on 11th Sept2016 ( after 11 days)
So, Do I need to start the process of ACS renewal i.e. submitting new ACS and link to existing ref id of Old ACS ( in parallel ) ?
Q2- IIn 2010, have been to Australia twice on Business visa... in March for 20 days (Melbourne) and in September for 80 days (Sydney) .. So, Do I need to provide this Hotel Stay (address) information in Form-80 ??


----------



## cnterfresh

Can any one share gsm Adelaide contact number.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

cnterfresh said:


> Can any one share gsm Adelaide contact number.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


0061731367000


Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Meissam

samehbazan said:


> thanks Meissam for your replay
> 
> but the other engineering occupation is not listed under 189 or 190 & i believe it is difficult to be listed because it is not classified
> 
> now what shall i do , shall i drop the idea of immigrating to Australia or what?
> 
> thanks




I believe you don't need to drop your idea of immigration because I am sure Other Engineering is listed under both 189 and 190 but you should find which occupation represents you better. E.g. Engineering Technologist is one that is listed under other engineering. Look and find yours


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnterfresh

Moneyjheeta said:


> 0061731367000
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Thanks for the speedy reply 
What would be the best time to call them i am thinking to call them tomorrow.


----------



## vguptak

*Medicals info*

Hi All,

Can any one help me out with information on medicals to be done for 189. 
1. Where can I get the medicals done?
2. Do I need to lodge Visa before getting medicals done?

Thanks in advance


----------



## web83

cnterfresh said:


> Thanks for the speedy reply
> What would be the best time to call them i am thinking to call them tomorrow.


i called them at 5:30 a.m pakistan time.The call got picked up in less then 20 seconds.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## karthiktk

Hi,
I am applying for Australian PCC. Can anyone please let me know the current processing time? In their website, it's given as 15 working days. Will that take that much time or can I expect it bit early. By the way, I am applying from UK. Your inputs will help me plan accordingly. Thanks.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys i got invited and i just want to know whether my understanding of my ACS report is correct. 



> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Technology in Information Technology from Anna University completed November 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after February 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 02/11 - 06/15 (4yrs 4mths)
> Position: Test Analyst
> Employer: company 1
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 06/15 - 07/16 (1yrs 1mths)
> Position: Quality Engineer
> Employer: company 2
> Country


So the experience for which i can claim points is 
Company 1:
04/02/2011 - 04/02/2013 ( not relevant)
05/02/2013 - 05/02/2015( Relevant)(2 years)

Company 2:
08/06/2015 to present(Relevant) (1 year)

SO i claimed 5 points. 

These are the dates which i have given in my EOI, Are they correct?


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys i got invited and i just want to know whether my understanding of my ACS report is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> So the experience for which i can claim points is
> Company 1:
> 04/02/2011 - 04/02/2013 ( not relevant)
> 05/02/2013 - 05/02/2015( Relevant)(2 years)
> 
> Company 2:
> 06/15 to present(Relevant) (1 year)
> 
> SO i claimed 5 points.
> 
> These are the dates which i have given in my EOI, Are they correct?


it says after feb 2013 so it should be like

Company 1:
04/02/2011 - 28/02/2013 ( not relevant)
01/03/2013 - 30/06/2015( Relevant)

Company 2:
01/07/2015 to present(Relevant)


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vikaschandra said:


> it says after feb 2013 so it should be like
> 
> Company 1:
> 04/02/2011 - 28/02/2013 ( not relevant)
> 01/03/2013 - 05/02/2015( Relevant)(2 years)
> 
> Company 2:
> 08/06/2015 to present(Relevant) (1 year)


Makes sense  thanks vikas. BUt i have given it like this in my EOI, I am such an idiot.

Company 1:
04/02/2011 - 04/02/2013 ( not relevant)
05/02/2013 - 05/02/2015( Relevant)(2 years)

Company 2:
08/06/2015 to present(Relevant) (1 year)


Would this cause any problems?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

I think i over claimed it by 26 days


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Makes sense  thanks vikas. BUt i have given it like this in my EOI, I am such an idiot.
> 
> Company 1:
> 04/02/2011 - 04/02/2013 ( not relevant)
> 05/02/2013 - 05/02/2015( Relevant)(2 years)
> 
> Company 2:
> 08/06/2015 to present(Relevant) (1 year)
> 
> 
> Would this cause any problems?


well as far as you get the 5 points claimed from your calculation it should not matter much but it all depends on the CO who would be looking into your case.. if with the correct calculation you dont happen to get point and with your calculation you claimed points then you would be in trouble.. again at this point it would depend on the CO on how he/she takes your case forward.. if you overclaimed then rethink before lodging visa as you might loose visa fees if they refuse.. 

what you can do at this stage is let the ITA expire and then come back in the queue for the invite.. 

do consult with others as well on the dates that i have provided to get double confirmation


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vikaschandra said:


> well as far as you get the 5 points claimed from your calculation it should not matter much but it all depends on the CO who would be looking into your case.. if with the correct calculation you dont happen to get point and with your calculation you claimed points then you would be in trouble.. again at this point it would depend on the CO on how he/she takes your case forward.. if you overclaimed then rethink before lodging visa as you might loose visa fees if they refuse..
> 
> what you can do at this stage is let the ITA expire and then come back in the queue for the invite..
> 
> do consult with others as well on the dates that i have provided to get double confirmation


Nope i' am not over calming at all, whatever i posted here is what i mentioned in my eoi. So it should be like this 

Company 1:
04/02/2011 - 28/02/2013 ( not relevant)
01/03/2013 - 05/02/2015( Relevant)(2 years)

Company 2:
08/06/2015 to present(Relevant) (1 year)(this is my present company as well)

People need your inputs :'(


----------



## vinagre.j

Hello

Quick question, when I upload the docs for the visa there are some docs that i do not have and never will, such as my son's English Exam.He is 1 year old so he does not speak any language. Should I leave it blank and the department knows what to evaluate, or should I just upload a document explaining the situation?

Thanks


----------



## jairichi

vinagre.j said:


> Hello
> 
> Quick question, when I upload the docs for the visa there are some docs that i do not have and never will, such as my son's English Exam.He is 1 year old so he does not speak any language. Should I leave it blank and the department knows what to evaluate, or should I just upload a document explaining the situation?
> 
> Thanks


Leave it blank.


----------



## jairichi

vguptak said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can any one help me out with information on medicals to be done for 189.
> 1. Where can I get the medicals done?
> 2. Do I need to lodge Visa before getting medicals done?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Arranging a health examination


----------



## jairichi

1. It should be an issue as long as it is valid when you lodge your visa application & pay fees.
2. Yes, provide that.



anoop21 said:


> Hi Group,
> 
> Today I got the invite for 189.. before proceeding further.. Could you please provide your valuable input on below questions-
> Q1- I got invite on 1st Sept 2016 and I'll be paying the fee today itself... But, my ACS +ve assessment is getting expired on 11th Sept2016 ( after 11 days)
> So, Do I need to start the process of ACS renewal i.e. submitting new ACS and link to existing ref id of Old ACS ( in parallel ) ?
> Q2- IIn 2010, have been to Australia twice on Business visa... in March for 20 days (Melbourne) and in September for 80 days (Sydney) .. So, Do I need to provide this Hotel Stay (address) information in Form-80 ??


----------



## jairichi

jairichi said:


> 1. It should be an issue as long as it is valid when you lodge your visa application & pay fees.
> 2. Yes, provide that.


not*


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys in the work experience I made an error, I claimed a month extra but it is not affecting my score, shoukd I still go ahead with the application ?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## jigar87

Hi All,

Yesterday I got CO contact asking for more documents. She has asked for PCC for India and Hong Kong for me and my wife.
For my process this was a very essential step since I cannot apply for HK PCC without letter from CO.

I have few questions,

1. CO has given the usual timeline of 28 days. I am very sure I wont be able to provide the PCC to her in next 28 days because process here takes long. At what point of time I should contact CO and ask her for extension? like before how many days are left before completion of 28 days deadline.

2. In Letter it says something like this "Persons requiring certificates from Singapore will require a request letter from the Department, which has been added as an attachment."

But I did not find any attachment related to this.

I have already sent email to gsm.allocated since that is the email id from which I got CO contact.

CO name is Sarah from Adelaide. Any one had experience with this CO/Adelaide ?


----------



## Beeka

Hi everyone,

I am filling my EOI for secondary school teacher.

A large part of my work experience is deputy principal of a high school. Anyone has any idea if deputy principal is a relevant work experience for Secondary school teacher? 

Besides I am also tutoring at uni. How much relevant this might be?

Any reference to any website and/or authorities will be highly appreciated. 

Best regards :confused2:


----------



## jairichi

Did you get your education and work experience assessed? If you have then the report will clearly mention for what all experience you can claim points.



Beeka said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am filling my EOI for secondary school teacher.
> 
> A large part of my work experience is deputy principal of a high school. Anyone has any idea if deputy principal is a relevant work experience for Secondary school teacher?
> 
> Besides I am also tutoring at uni. How much relevant this might be?
> 
> Any reference to any website and/or authorities will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Best regards :confused2:


----------



## rosharma9

What should I upload as "Evidence of Health"? I have done my medical.
You are required to provide additional information as part of the health assessment process for your visa application.


----------



## jairichi

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys in the work experience I made an error, I claimed a month extra but it is not affecting my score, shoukd I still go ahead with the application ?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


I think it is fine as long as it does not affect your score. Make sure you inform your CO once allocated.


----------



## jairichi

rosharma9 said:


> What should I upload as "Evidence of Health"? I have done my medical.
> You are required to provide additional information as part of the health assessment process for your visa application.


You upload nothing. If you have done your medical then medical panel will submit reports to DIBP for assessment.


----------



## Beeka

jairichi said:


> Did you get your education and work experience assessed? If you have then the report will clearly mention for what all experience you can claim points.


Hi Jairichi,

That is the actual problem. There is no such assessing body for education and work experience for this occupation. I know there are for Engineers and IT bodies. 

we can only get our skilled assess from AITSL which does not require, nor look at our relevancy of work experience.


----------



## jairichi

1. Inform CO at least a week before the 28 days deadline.
2. Call DIBP and inform them the need for a letter.



jigar87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Yesterday I got CO contact asking for more documents. She has asked for PCC for India and Hong Kong for me and my wife.
> For my process this was a very essential step since I cannot apply for HK PCC without letter from CO.
> 
> I have few questions,
> 
> 1. CO has given the usual timeline of 28 days. I am very sure I wont be able to provide the PCC to her in next 28 days because process here takes long. At what point of time I should contact CO and ask her for extension? like before how many days are left before completion of 28 days deadline.
> 
> 2. In Letter it says something like this "Persons requiring certificates from Singapore will require a request letter from the Department, which has been added as an attachment."
> 
> But I did not find any attachment related to this.
> 
> I have already sent email to gsm.allocated since that is the email id from which I got CO contact.
> 
> CO name is Sarah from Adelaide. Any one had experience with this CO/Adelaide ?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

jairichi said:


> I think it is fine as long as it does not affect your score. Make sure you inform your CO once allocated.


Thanks jairichi, how do I do that ? Should I upload form 1030?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

Beeka said:


> Hi Jairichi,
> 
> That is the actual problem. There is no such assessing body for education and work experience for this occupation. I know there are for Engineers and IT bodies.
> 
> we can only get our skilled assess from AITSL which does not require, nor look at our relevancy of work experience.


Ok Beeka. If you performed the same roles and responsibilities of a secondary school teacher while working as a deputy school head and can support them with documents then you can add that experience as relevant and claim points.


----------



## jigar87

jairichi said:


> 1. Inform CO at least a week before the 28 days deadline.
> 2. Call DIBP and inform them the need for a letter.


Thanks for quick reply.

I have already sent email to gsm.allocated asking for letter.
Should I give them some time to respond or directly call them regarding this ? I hope they dont get upset by me calling immediately within a day after I sent email.


----------



## jairichi

gonnabeexpat said:


> Thanks jairichi, how do I do that ? Should I upload form 1030?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


If you have lodged your visa application then form 1023.


----------



## Beeka

jairichi said:


> Ok Beeka. If you performed the same roles and responsibilities of a secondary school teacher while working as a deputy school head and can support them with documents then you can add that experience as relevant and claim points.


Jairichi, 
Somebody told me that if they found this experience as not relevant, they can disapprove my visa grant. I am little worry about that, even though I can prove university tutoring as relevant as well.


----------



## jairichi

jigar87 said:


> Thanks for quick reply.
> 
> I have already sent email to gsm.allocated asking for letter.
> Should I give them some time to respond or directly call them regarding this ? I hope they dont get upset by me calling immediately within a day after I sent email.


The response time for an email is around a week plus. You might get a quick response if you call them as it is a matter of sending that attachment. It is your call. They will not get irritated as far as I know.


----------



## jairichi

Beeka said:


> Jairichi,
> Somebody told me that if they found this experience as not relevant, they can disapprove my visa grant. I am little worry about that, even though I can prove university tutoring as relevant as well.


That is correct. That is why I said it should match R&Rs of secondary school teacher and you need to back it with strong reference letter.


----------



## rosharma9

I have submitted my application and now I am uploading documents. I have questions:
1. Do all document need to be a Certified Photocopy or Color Scan of Original?
2. Where should I upload tax returns and pay slips?
3. Should I upload Educational qualification documents from School to University? or Just University?
4. Where to upload form 80?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

jairichi said:


> If you have lodged your visa application then form 1023.


Got it . One more question, shoukd I fill form 80 with the same details that I entered in my eoi ? And then attach or send form 1030 with the required corrections?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys after paying the visa fees, how much time will I get to upload all the documents ?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

gonnabeexpat said:


> Got it . One more question, shoukd I fill form 80 with the same details that I entered in my eoi ? And then attach or send form 1030 with the required corrections?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


If you have just got the ITA based on EOI and have not lodged your visa application you can 
1. Fill form 80 as per EOI and then submit 1023.
2. Fill correct information in form 80 and send a mail about this discrepancy for a month between EOI and form 80, to CO once allocated.

I will go with 2.

What is form 1030?


----------



## jairichi

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys after paying the visa fees, how much time will I get to upload all the documents ?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


No specific timeline. You can upload anytime. CO gets allocated between 10 days to 28 days. If you are looking at a direct grant upload all documents before CO contact.


----------



## jayachandran_b

rosharma9 said:


> I have submitted my application and now I am uploading documents. I have questions:
> 1. Do all document need to be a Certified Photocopy or Color Scan of Original?
> 2. Where should I upload tax returns and pay slips?
> 3. Should I upload Educational qualification documents from School to University? or Just University?
> 4. Where to upload form 80?


1. Yes. Either a certified copy or a colour scan.

2. Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of (type Payslip) and Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of (type Tax Document)

3. Only the highest qualification which you are claiming points for (if you are) is mandated. More can't hurt.

4. Character, Evidence of (type Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment)


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Thanks jairichi


----------



## gonnabeexpat

jairichi said:


> If you have just got the ITA based on EOI and have not lodged your visa application you can
> 1. Fill form 80 as per EOI and then submit 1023.
> 2. Fill correct information in form 80 and send a mail about this discrepancy for a month between EOI and form 80, to CO once allocated.
> 
> I will go with 2.
> 
> What is form 1030?


I meant 1023 sorry that was a typo

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys Date you gained this citizenship is date i was born in the country right?


----------



## Anand23

MissionAus_2016 said:


> I too belong to same category and I also waiting for more than 6 months now and its quite obvious that such things crops up in our mind and we always try to guess the reasons for such long delay.
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly its very rare that physical verification happens for employed professionals. It is generally the case with self-employed which we have seen in this forum. So I think you can relax on this front as we professionals change jobs and that changes our temp address too, though permanent address remain same- that is our home town.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I think you can relax on this front and when ever you do any change in address just notify CO of the same.




Thanks MissionAus_2016. I hope it just my mind playing games.. and actual assessment is in progress. 
In last para, when you say that any change in address to be notified to CO, you mean change in 'permanent' address right? As there is no temporary address I have updated in any document yet. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys Date you gained this citizenship is date i was born in the country right?


Yes, that is correct.


----------



## singh.manjeet1982

Hi 

I got ITA yesterday and now, I have to upload all the documents. 
Can you please help how I should name the documents. Is there any specific format that I should be naming documents with.

Do I have to upload all the documents at the same time. Or I can upload in bits and chunks. 

I am planning to upload all the work experience and universities degree certificates at one time. And will upload PCC and form 80 later. Will that work.

Also, what documents I will be requiring for wife and kids.

Thanks for your help.
Manjeet


----------



## aussiedream87

singh.manjeet1982 said:


> Hi
> 
> I got ITA yesterday and now, I have to upload all the documents.
> Can you please help how I should name the documents. Is there any specific format that I should be naming documents with.
> 
> Do I have to upload all the documents at the same time. Or I can upload in bits and chunks.
> 
> I am planning to upload all the work experience and universities degree certificates at one time. And will upload PCC and form 80 later. Will that work.
> 
> Also, what documents I will be requiring for wife and kids.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> Manjeet


Please upload all the documents for urself and family. If ur kid is above 16 years all the tests and pcc will be required for him/her as well. Never upload in bits as this may delay ur case.


----------



## aussiedream87

Here is some brief on what needs to be done. Vikas has provided this in one of the post. And hope this helps. 

Congratulations to everyone who received the ITA today. Other waiting sit tight you shall receive your ITA soon.

Note that you will have only 60 days to apply for Visa i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After you make the payments you will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals.

See below for checklist

The following Forms and Documents are required:-

A) Forms

1. Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.

Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded.

B) List of documents are required:
1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
AUD $ 3600/-
AUD $1800/-
AUD $900 /-
7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above.
Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.

Various form that might be required.
Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf

Form 26 and form 160 for medicals
http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf

http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/160.pdf

Note: some documents not be applicable for other nationals like tax documents mentioned above. You can prepare similar document which might be applicable.


----------



## irfan82

Those who got invited yesterday for 189, kindly withdraw 190 EOIs since it might benifit others on waiting. Thanks :welcome:


----------



## sreegle79

Any comments? 

<Please ignore this post >


----------



## rosharma9

Thank you. I am uploading all the documents today.



jayachandran_b said:


> 1. Yes. Either a certified copy or a colour scan.
> 
> 2. Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of (type Payslip) and Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of (type Tax Document)
> 
> 3. Only the highest qualification which you are claiming points for (if you are) is mandated. More can't hurt.
> 
> 4. Character, Evidence of (type Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment)


----------



## varunz8

Hello,

I have 8.5 years of experience in Telecommunications company and want to apply under "Telecommunications Engineer" - SOL, but my employer will not provide experience certificate with job duties.

My employer will provide experience letter stating the period of employment only.
Kindly share your experience.

Thanks,


----------



## aussieby2016

vinagre.j said:


> Hello
> 
> Quick question, when I upload the docs for the visa there are some docs that i do not have and never will, such as my son's English Exam.He is 1 year old so he does not speak any language. Should I leave it blank and the department knows what to evaluate, or should I just upload a document explaining the situation?
> 
> Thanks


leave it blank and the CO knows that a one year kid will never give an English exam.....


----------



## aussieby2016

varunz8 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have 8.5 years of experience in Telecommunications company and want to apply under "Telecommunications Engineer" - SOL, but my employer will not provide experience certificate with job duties.
> 
> My employer will provide experience letter stating the period of employment only.
> Kindly share your experience.
> 
> Thanks,


even I received the same, it would be best that you get one with job duties, else provide a SD from a colleague at your office so as to prevent wasting of time in employment verification......all the best....


----------



## rosharma9

I have work experience from three different companies. While uploading work experience letters, how should I arrange them? Should I add separate "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of". Or attach all documents on the same.


----------



## aussieby2016

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys after paying the visa fees, how much time will I get to upload all the documents ?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


try to upload as soon as possible a CO might contact you soon and on not finding your documents might ask for it and put your application into the horrible waiting cycle....


----------



## aussieby2016

singh.manjeet1982 said:


> Hi
> 
> I got ITA yesterday and now, I have to upload all the documents.
> Can you please help how I should name the documents. Is there any specific format that I should be naming documents with.
> 
> Do I have to upload all the documents at the same time. Or I can upload in bits and chunks.
> 
> I am planning to upload all the work experience and universities degree certificates at one time. And will upload PCC and form 80 later. Will that work.
> 
> Also, what documents I will be requiring for wife and kids.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> Manjeet


keep the documents names simple and to the point.....

its better to upload all at once for a direct grant, else if you don't CO comes back after alteast 28 days after contacting to see your uploaded documents.....so try to upload all at once....

for documents for wife and kids follow the below web blink of DIBP....

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

All the best.....


----------



## Manjil

200 Days Passed
CO contact - Done
Employment Verification - Done
VAC2 Payment - Done
Still Waiting.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

aussieby2016 said:


> try to upload as soon as possible a CO might contact you soon and on not finding your documents might ask for it and put your application into the horrible waiting cycle....


I haven't paid it yet, I made a minor mistake in the employment section, over claimed experience by a month. But my points are not geTrying changed though.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## rosharma9

I have address different from what it is in Passport (Same country though). I have a Migration Registration Document issued by government to confirm my change of address. Should I upload this? If so, where?


----------



## Peter9090

Hi. I just have a quick question regarding the character and health assessment.
In the DIBP website, it says the applicant should submit the criminal report and health examination result 
of the dependent family even if they are not migrating together. 

I am married with an Australian Citizen, so technically she is not migrating with me but still meets the 
definition of the dependent family as spouse is always categorised as a dependent family. In this 
situation, do I need to submit the character and health assessment of her?


----------



## Shaivi

126 days ...no news...no requirement..."application recieved"
Emp veri at current employ on 22/6
Frustration
Is there any way out where we can askthat if they are not gon give grant without any reason then we can ask for visa fees back?..so that atleaset we can move on in our lives.


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

Shaivi said:


> 126 days ...no news...no requirement..."application recieved"
> Emp veri at current employ on 22/6
> Frustration
> Is there any way out where we can askthat if they are not gon give grant without any reason then we can ask for visa fees back?..so that atleaset we can move on in our lives.




Same here...222 days gone...no doc required...employment verification not done...when i asked to DIBP what's going on with my file they said internal checks are going on...I want to know what type of internal checks they want...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaivi

chopsumbongw said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today morning I received the golden email and it was a comedy of errors that lead to its eventual discovery. The unusual message that welcomed me this morning apart from jora job vacancies was an email stating that i had been removed from skill select. For a moment I thought it was Canada's express entry that was reminding me that I am kicked out after I failed to respond to them. After further investigation I found the email with the grant that somehow failed to show up on my mobile.
> 
> Perhaps the sad aspect of the much awaited moment was that I was too exhausted to express myself to my parents or my partner. Having worked a 14 hours shift yesterday I was happy to see the grant but exhaustion won the moment.
> 
> Its been a few hours now and although the moment was partially ruined by work, I did have a winning moment when I announced my resignation officially. The bustling in the office of what will become was amusing. I'm sure they will do fine without me.
> 
> I hope all of you waiting in line to get your grants receive the good news at the earliest. Those who receive the grant in a matter of days or weeks are oblivious to the stress and trauma the "not knowing" can play.
> 
> It is the prayers of family and loved ones that gave me the strength to be patient.
> I had called DIBP once but the agent did not even take my passport number or reference id. I had prepared a long email last week explaining my complicated situation at work but somehow did not pull the trigger as yet.
> 
> All the best.


Congrats.after how many days of visa lodge you got your grant..please share your timeline


----------



## aussieby2016

Shaivi said:


> 126 days ...no news...no requirement..."application recieved"
> Emp veri at current employ on 22/6
> Frustration
> Is there any way out where we can askthat if they are not gon give grant without any reason then we can ask for visa fees back?..so that atleaset we can move on in our lives.


Shaivi first of all the bitter truth is that its very tough to get the application fees back without any valid reason, time taking for finalisation of application is no valid reason.....

secondly if you feel frustrated in mere 126 days, think about those who have been waiting for more than 365 days.....if they are waiting why not you.....

yes its is gruesome and frustrating, but one has to cope with it....follow them up......call them up...send mails....but flush the idea of taking fees back or cancelling application.....

And believe me, I know what a relaxing feeling it comes and what joy it brings once you receive your PR after a prolonged wait.....so just wait its some where down the corner and would be arriving soon.....All the best and just enjoy these waiting days without taking an iota of tension about grants.....


----------



## gurbhej.garrysran

Hi,

Is there anybody aware about Form 1026i. Is it applicable to only onshore people or to all?

Regards
Garry


----------



## dakshch

Gaurav Sharma said:


> Same here...222 days gone...no doc required...employment verification not done...when i asked to DIBP what's going on with my file they said internal checks are going on...I want to know what type of internal checks they want...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Make that 269 days for me without anything.

All docs uploaded, no demand for docs, no verification and sadly no grant either.


----------



## dakshch

Tried calling DIBP today. My balance ran out before my patience.

47 calls of 1 minute 38 seconds each, before it disconnected automatically.


----------



## rosharma9

I have question regarding form 80.
Can I edit the pdf file or do I need to fill everything using Pen?


----------



## anoop21

aussiedream87 said:


> Here is some brief on what needs to be done. Vikas has provided this in one of the post. And hope this helps.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who received the ITA today. Other waiting sit tight you shall receive your ITA soon.
> 
> Note that you will have only 60 days to apply for Visa i.e make the payments to lodge the application. After you make the payments you will have the links to upload the documents and also generate your HAP id for medicals.
> 
> See below for checklist
> 
> The following Forms and Documents are required:-
> 
> A) Forms
> 
> 1. Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.
> 
> Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded.
> 
> B) List of documents are required:
> 1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
> 2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
> 3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
> 4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
> 5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
> 6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
> Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
> AUD $ 3600/-
> AUD $1800/-
> AUD $900 /-
> 7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above.
> Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
> 8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
> 9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
> 10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
> 11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
> 13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> 17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> 18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> 19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
> 20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
> 21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.
> 
> Various form that might be required.
> Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf
> 
> Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf
> 
> Form 26 and form 160 for medicals
> http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf
> 
> http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/160.pdf
> 
> Note: some documents not be applicable for other nationals like tax documents mentioned above. You can prepare similar document which might be applicable.


Hi, Thanks for detailed info.. Request your valuable info on below doubts-
1- If the Primary applicant is married but, the 189 visa processing is ONLY for primary applicant..not for dependent wife... in that case too.. PCC is needed for wife.. ?
2- In the above case.. what all docs are need to submit for dependent wife.. ?? or no need to submit any doc except marriage certi...?


----------



## anoop21

rosharma9 said:


> I have question regarding form 80.
> Can I edit the pdf file or do I need to fill everything using Pen?


 you can edit the file. and fill info in capital letters.. take print out of last page.. sign it.. and scan and merge in the existing file..


----------



## gurbhej.garrysran

Hi,

Is there anybody aware about Form 1026i. Is it applicable to only onshore people or to all?

Regards
Garry


----------



## walzmin

Is there any way to update EOI points after invite?


----------



## Patrice26

Hi!

Question. I just received my invite to apply for visa today. 

Do I need to upload all documents within 60 days? Or is the 60 days only for us to be able to pay for the visa lodgement? 

Understand that after the visa lodgement payment that is the only time we will get the link for the document upload and the medical form? Am I right?


----------



## jayachandran_b

walzmin said:


> Is there any way to update EOI points after invite?


Why would you need to update EOI after invite? If its for correcting a mistake the recommended way is to provide the correct information during application stage.


----------



## vikaschandra

anoop21 said:


> Hi, Thanks for detailed info.. Request your valuable info on below doubts-
> 1- If the Primary applicant is married but, the 189 visa processing is ONLY for primary applicant..not for dependent wife... in that case too.. PCC is needed for wife.. ?
> 2- In the above case.. what all docs are need to submit for dependent wife.. ?? or no need to submit any doc except marriage certi...?


You mean wife is not included in the Pr application?? If not then nothing required

But if she is included then all mentioned on the checklist needs to be provided (marriage cerificate, pcc, medicals, functional english ability evidence etc)


----------



## anoop21

vikaschandra said:


> You mean wife is not included in the Pr application?? If not then nothing required
> 
> But if she is included then all mentioned on the checklist needs to be provided (marriage cerificate, pcc, medicals, functional english ability evidence etc)


Thanks Vikas, One more question - yes, in PR application I am only the applicant... So, in this case.. does my wife need to go for medical also...?? because as per info mentioned in page
Health examinations
under "Permanent and provisional visa applicants" section --
it says that -- The table below outlines health examinations that you and any members of your family unit (whether migrating or not) will generally be required to undertake for your provisional or permanent visa application.


----------



## jayachandran_b

anoop21 said:


> Thanks Vikas, One more question - yes, in PR application I am only the applicant... So, in this case.. does my wife need to go for medical also...?? because as per info mentioned in page
> Health examinations
> under "Permanent and provisional visa applicants" section --
> it says that -- The table below outlines health examinations that you and any members of your family unit (whether migrating or not) will generally be required to undertake for your provisional or permanent visa application.


She will have to go through medical checks if you list her as a non migrating dependent. If you don't mention her in the application, then no problems.


----------



## karthiktk

karthiktk said:


> Hi,
> I am applying for Australian PCC. Can anyone please let me know the current processing time? In their website, it's given as 15 working days. Will that take that much time or can I expect it bit early. By the way, I am applying from UK. Your inputs will help me plan accordingly. Thanks.


Can someone provide your inputs please?


----------



## jayachandran_b

karthiktk said:


> Can someone provide your inputs please?


The police check itself takes only 1 day (at least in my case it was). Since you are in the UK, please consider postage times.


----------



## singh.manjeet1982

aussieby2016 said:


> keep the documents names simple and to the point.....
> 
> its better to upload all at once for a direct grant, else if you don't CO comes back after alteast 28 days after contacting to see your uploaded documents.....so try to upload all at once....
> 
> for documents for wife and kids follow the below web blink of DIBP....
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
> 
> All the best.....


Thanks aussieby2016. One more thing regarding naming of documents. for eg I can name my degree for Engineering as Degree-Engineering and upload it. so All names I have to figure by myself? 

Thanks


----------



## anoop21

jayachandran_b said:


> She will have to go through medical checks if you list her as a non migrating dependent. If you don't mention her in the application, then no problems.


Thanks.. actually the problem is due to medical reasons she can not go for any kind of x-ray hence, I should not include her in "Non Migrating Dependent".. but you have any idea.. will it impact in future.. If i raise the PR request for her in future...
Thanks..


----------



## karthiktk

jayachandran_b said:


> The police check itself takes only 1 day (at least in my case it was). Since you are in the UK, please consider postage times.


Thanks Jayachandran


----------



## Sharma_gk85

sadream said:


> I think it's better to remove the company if you are not sure and not claiming the point, however you would have to mention it in your Form 80 while applying for a visa after you get an invite. ACS doesn't contact employers for verification DIBP does.
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


Hi,

I am running into a roadblock where Infosys is not ready to give me the Experience certificate in the desired format, and also, the supervisor is reluctant on giving the declaration for the same.

Were you able to get this, and if you could let me know the process?

Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## rosharma9

I am filling out form 80.
My last employment was till December 2015. I am a freelancer now. How should I fill the employment details from Jan 2016 - CURRENT.
I have claimed points till August 2015 only.


----------



## gurbhej.garrysran

gurbhej.garrysran said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there anybody aware about Form 1026i. Is it applicable to only onshore people or to all?
> 
> Regards
> Garry


Please do give the inputs if anybody is aware of it.


----------



## rosharma9

I think you can ask for declaration from your colleague. You can prepare a document and both of you can go to Notary Public to attest it. You can provide a copy of his company id card and his role in the company.



Sharma_gk85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am running into a roadblock where Infosys is not ready to give me the Experience certificate in the desired format, and also, the supervisor is reluctant on giving the declaration for the same.
> 
> Were you able to get this, and if you could let me know the process?
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav


----------



## paustralia

karthiktk said:


> Can someone provide your inputs please?


AFP name check usually take just 1 day. I did 2 weeks back on a Monday and received the very nest day!!


----------



## jayachandran_b

anoop21 said:


> Thanks.. actually the problem is due to medical reasons she can not go for any kind of x-ray hence, I should not include her in "Non Migrating Dependent".. but you have any idea.. will it impact in future.. If i raise the PR request for her in future...
> Thanks..


It will not impact any future application.

On a side note, the immigration guys are not going to ask her to go for an X-Ray when she is pregnant. They have alternate tests or they might waive her X-Ray test since she is not migrating.


----------



## jayachandran_b

Sharma_gk85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am running into a roadblock where Infosys is not ready to give me the Experience certificate in the desired format, and also, the supervisor is reluctant on giving the declaration for the same.
> 
> Were you able to get this, and if you could let me know the process?
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav


My wife was an HR Business Partner in Infosys. So I know for a fact that they have a standard format for visa applications. And your supervisor cannot refuse to give you a declaration, if the facts in the declaration are true. Go to his supervisor if he is being a pain in you-know-where. Avoid getting peer's declaration.


----------



## starwin4u

*Medicals Cleared*

Hi All,

All 4 medical are cleared, But its the waiting game, might be another 3-6 months till the grant. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jigar87

jairichi said:


> The response time for an email is around a week plus. You might get a quick response if you call them as it is a matter of sending that attachment. It is your call. They will not get irritated as far as I know.


They responded me super fast.
I was planning to call them tomorrow morning and I just now received the request letter for Hong Kong PCC :-D


----------



## Sharma_gk85

jayachandran_b said:


> My wife was an HR Business Partner in Infosys. So I know for a fact that they have a standard format for visa applications. And your supervisor cannot refuse to give you a declaration, if the facts in the declaration are true. Go to his supervisor if he is being a pain in you-know-where. Avoid getting peer's declaration.


Thanks Jayachandran. 
His manager is sailing in the same boat unfortunately. He mentioned there is a clear instruction from HR to managers to not provide any declarations.

And I read a similar post where the employees were asked to resign for violating the HR policy, one for requesting for declaration, the other for giving one.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nt-reference-letter-infosys.html#post10520346

So, this confuses me even more.


----------



## Meissam

Patrice26 said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> Question. I just received my invite to apply for visa today.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to upload all documents within 60 days? Or is the 60 days only for us to be able to pay for the visa lodgement?
> 
> 
> 
> Understand that after the visa lodgement payment that is the only time we will get the link for the document upload and the medical form? Am I right?




You must apply for visa within 60 days. Visa is applied when you fill online 17 pages form and click on submit and pay your visa fee. Documents can be uploaded after visa application till CO is assigned and then comply with CO request if any. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gurbhej.garrysran

Hi,

Is there anybody aware about Form 1026i. Is it applicable to only onshore people or to all?

Regards
Garry


----------



## rosharma9

I am filling out form 80.
My last employment was till December 2015. I am a freelancer now. How should I fill the employment details from Jan 2016 - CURRENT.
I have claimed points till August 2015 only.


----------



## hsm123

menikhlesh said:


> Hi,
> 
> May i know what they ask from Employer or reference person.
> Is it via email or Phone
> 
> Regards
> Nikhil


Below the query by verification officer by officer by Mail.


1. What is the job title?
2. What is the period of employment (including probation period)?
4. What are the job duties?
5. Has he changed positions during the period of employment? If yes, what were the duties, hours of work and salary in earlier position?


----------



## ankursharma012

*No Email Id in statuatory declaration*

In my statuatory declaration for current employment, I missed providing EMail Id for the person who is giving the reference, though I have provided his phone number, designation and address. I have used the same SD during ACS also. 

Can it have any impact during visa processing? Alongwith the declaration I did provide ITR, salary slips, joining letters.


----------



## jayachandran_b

Sharma_gk85 said:


> Thanks Jayachandran.
> His manager is sailing in the same boat unfortunately. He mentioned there is a clear instruction from HR to managers to not provide any declarations.
> 
> And I read a similar post where the employees were asked to resign for violating the HR policy, one for requesting for declaration, the other for giving one.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nt-reference-letter-infosys.html#post10520346
> 
> So, this confuses me even more.


Those idiots! As far as I understand, the reason HRs asked managers to not give a reference is because Infosys was in trouble recently for some visa issue in US and they wanted to have more accountability. But that is the exact reason why the HR should provide a reference letter on behalf of the company. The employee is not their slave to be kept from escaping. They pay the employee salary for sure, but the profits column in their balance sheet is what the employee gives back. So don't be intimidated. Just ask the HR, raise it their superior and go till the CEO if you have to (one level at a time ).


----------



## aussieby2016

Patrice26 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Question. I just received my invite to apply for visa today.
> 
> Do I need to upload all documents within 60 days? Or is the 60 days only for us to be able to pay for the visa lodgement?
> 
> Understand that after the visa lodgement payment that is the only time we will get the link for the document upload and the medical form? Am I right?


60 days for payment....documents can be uploaded later on too.....

but usually CO contacts in a few weeks after submitting application and payment after which you get only 28 days to reply or upload......s


----------



## rosharma9

I am filling out form 80.
My last employment was till December 2015. I am a freelancer now. How should I fill the employment details from Jan 2016 - CURRENT. I have claimed points till August 2015 only.

My address is different from what it is in Passport. I have migration registration document. Where should I upload this?


----------



## prasanga

*EOI invitation date*

I have submitted EOI with 65 points on 18th August for visa 189, chemical engineer. Could any one please predict the invitation time?
Thanks


----------



## iishan9891

rosharma9 said:


> I am filling out form 80.
> My last employment was till December 2015. I am a freelancer now. How should I fill the employment details from Jan 2016 - CURRENT.
> I have claimed points till August 2015 only.


Just mention Freelancer and mention the duties you perform during freelancing, That's what I have done in my case too as I was also a freelancer for couple of months. I hope that helps and Senior members can put more light on it.

===========================================
ANZSCO: 263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer)
PTE-A: 25-MAY-2016 L-87, R-74, W-80, S-90 : Overall: 80/90
ACS Application: 12-APR-2016
ACS Result +ve: 22-APR-2016
EOI Subclass 189 (60 points): 27-MAY-2016
Invitation: 06-JUL-2016 
Visa Lodged: 21-JUL-2016
PCC uploaded: 08-08-2016
Status: Assessment in Progress :noidea:
CO Contact: XX-XX-XXXX
Grant: XX-XX-XXXX :fingerscrossed:
IED: XX-XX-XXXX lane:


----------



## goaustralianow

jigar87 said:


> They responded me super fast.
> I was planning to call them tomorrow morning and I just now received the request letter for Hong Kong PCC :-D


May i know which email address you sent the email to? As my brother also got a invite yesterday and he is in Singapore. He wants to get the letter in order to obtain the PCC.

Please suggest.


----------



## sumM

I called DIBP yesterday and got connected in single call. 

The lady was patient, took my details and said below:

you submitted on 17th March 
you didn't respond back to CO with employment & education details asked on 7th April 
I am sending you the mail again to check 
I would put a note for CO to see 

By her answers I think nobody saw my application for past 5 months :boxing::boxing::boxing:




dakshch said:


> Tried calling DIBP today. My balance ran out before my patience.
> 
> 47 calls of 1 minute 38 seconds each, before it disconnected automatically.


----------



## farjaf

sumM said:


> I called DIBP yesterday and got connected in single call.
> 
> The lady was patient, took my details and said below:
> 
> you submitted on 17th March
> you didn't respond back to CO with employment & education details asked on 7th April
> I am sending you the mail again to check
> I would put a note for CO to see
> 
> By her answers I think nobody saw my application for past 5 months :boxing::boxing::boxing:


Could you share gsm brisbane contact no?


----------



## walzmin

sumM said:


> I called DIBP yesterday and got connected in single call.
> 
> The lady was patient, took my details and said below:
> 
> you submitted on 17th March
> you didn't respond back to CO with employment & education details asked on 7th April
> I am sending you the mail again to check
> I would put a note for CO to see
> 
> By her answers I think nobody saw my application for past 5 months :boxing::boxing::boxing:



Can you please share the DIBP no.?


----------



## Shaivi

When i use to see ppl geting grant within ten days jt get me in to stage of super frustration that atleast we should know our fault or reason


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys what will happen if i let my invite expire? would i be put back into the queue?


----------



## Shaivi

sumM said:


> I called DIBP yesterday and got connected in single call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lady was patient, took my details and said below:
> 
> you submitted on 17th March
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you didn't respond back to CO with employment & education details asked on 7th April
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sending you the mail again to check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would put a note for CO to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By her answers I think nobody saw my application for past 5 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dakshch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried calling DIBP today. My balance ran out before my patience.
> 
> 47 calls of 1 minute 38 seconds each, before it disconnected automatically.
Click to expand...

Means you have submitted the douments asked by them and stillthey say that you didnt?then what did you do


----------



## goaustralianow

sumM said:


> I called DIBP yesterday and got connected in single call.
> 
> The lady was patient, took my details and said below:
> 
> you submitted on 17th March
> you didn't respond back to CO with employment & education details asked on 7th April
> I am sending you the mail again to check
> I would put a note for CO to see
> 
> By her answers I think nobody saw my application for past 5 months :boxing::boxing::boxing:


How sluggish is that :confused2:

Didn't you tell her that you have sent the information next day itself so for what are they waiting now?:juggle:


----------



## mfa

Dear all,

I need really urgent help and feedback , i have been granted SI-189 today and only given 2 weeks to enter , this is extremely small time , as i don't have any preparations at all and its not possible to do it with family ....

Please advise, to whom shall i contact for extending or reconsidering the decision.

thanks ,


----------



## web83

mfa said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I need really urgent help and feedback , i have been granted SI-189 today and only given 2 weeks to enter , this is extremely small time , as i don't have any preparations at all and its not possible to do it with family ....
> 
> Please advise, to whom shall i contact for extending or reconsidering the decision.
> 
> thanks ,


call them in the morning 5:30 a.m pakistan time.But i haven't heard of any extension given in Initial entry date.make a validation trip and come back.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jigar87

jigar87 said:


> They responded me super fast.
> I was planning to call them tomorrow morning and I just now received the request letter for Hong Kong PCC :-D


Just looking at GSM in email notificaion on my phone I got so excited that I did not read the email carefully.
They replied to my email which I had sent on 15th August - before CO was assigned to me and not to the email I had sent yesterday. So in the email they have attached PDF letter but the letter is signed by Case Officer Anna from Adelaide.

Now I already have got CO assigned - Sarah from Adelaide and I had sent email yesterday again requesting for PCC request letter.

What should I do? should I wait DIBP to respond with letter signed by Sarah? 
I am concerned because HK police sends PCC via post addressing to the Department/Officer mentioned in request letter.


I am definitely going to call them and ask them what should I do...whether I should go ahead for application with letter I have or should I wait for letter from Sarah.
In the mean time looking for valueable feedback from experts here.




goaustralianow said:


> May i know which email address you sent the email to? As my brother also got a invite yesterday and he is in Singapore. He wants to get the letter in order to obtain the PCC.
> 
> Please suggest.


Both emails were sent on [email protected]


----------



## jairichi

mfa said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I need really urgent help and feedback , i have been granted SI-189 today and only given 2 weeks to enter , this is extremely small time , as i don't have any preparations at all and its not possible to do it with family ....
> 
> Please advise, to whom shall i contact for extending or reconsidering the decision.
> 
> thanks ,


Do you know why you were given such short IED?


----------



## jairichi

jigar87 said:


> Just looking at GSM in email notificaion on my phone I got so excited that I did not read the email carefully.
> They replied to my email which I had sent on 15th August - before CO was assigned to me and not to the email I had sent yesterday. So in the email they have attached PDF letter but the letter is signed by Case Officer Anna from Adelaide.
> 
> Now I already have got CO assigned - Sarah from Adelaide and I had sent email yesterday again requesting for PCC request letter.
> 
> What should I do? should I wait DIBP to respond with letter signed by Sarah?
> I am concerned because HK police sends PCC via post addressing to the Department/Officer mentioned in request letter.
> 
> 
> I am definitely going to call them and ask them what should I do...whether I should go ahead for application with letter I have or should I wait for letter from Sarah.
> In the mean time looking for valueable feedback from experts here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both emails were sent on [email protected]


COs do change during your visa process. Just use the letter and get PCC. Do not wait.


----------



## jairichi

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys what will happen if i let my invite expire? would i be put back into the queue?


Yes, it will go back to pool.


----------



## Micro111999

Hi,

Does anyone know how to get a letter/certificate from Delhi university to prove wife's functional English?

PS - my wife has completed her BSc Honours from Hindu College 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

jayachandran_b said:


> Those idiots! As far as I understand, the reason HRs asked managers to not give a reference is because Infosys was in trouble recently for some visa issue in US and they wanted to have more accountability. But that is the exact reason why the HR should provide a reference letter on behalf of the company. The employee is not their slave to be kept from escaping. They pay the employee salary for sure, but the profits column in their balance sheet is what the employee gives back. So don't be intimidated. Just ask the HR, raise it their superior and go till the CEO if you have to (one level at a time ).


Not related to main issue. One of Infosys issues in US is abuse of B1 visa and nothing to do with issue of reference letters.


----------



## sumM

She said - I am putting a note on your file 

I am sure they completely forgot abt my file, this is y there no status available on it
:hurt:




goaustralianow said:


> How sluggish is that :confused2:
> 
> Didn't you tell her that you have sent the information next day itself so for what are they waiting now?:juggle:


----------



## sumM

+61 7 3136 7000 



walzmin said:


> can you please share the dibp no.?


----------



## rosharma9

Please someone help me with this. I am filling out form 80.

My current address is different from what it is in Passport. I have migration registration document. Where should I upload this?


----------



## nishesh.koirala

Will the DIBP / CO let us know if they are calling / mailing to verify the employment details.


----------



## nishesh.koirala

Micro111999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know how to get a letter/certificate from Delhi university to prove wife's functional English?
> 
> PS - my wife has completed her BSc Honours from Hindu College
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Better take PTE. Results come in 1 day. Dont go hassling after universities. They take time.


----------



## Micro111999

nishesh.koirala said:


> Better take PTE. Results come in 1 day. Dont go hassling after universities. They take time.


Ok thanks .. just wanted to save 11k bucks .... 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Happythoughts1983

Hi All,
Got my grant today after lodging my application on 2nd august, Co contacted me on 14th aug for medicals which were uploaded on 16th aug and got my grant today morning, jai bam bhole, wishing every one all d best who are waiting for golden email


----------



## tikki2282

Happythoughts1983 said:


> Hi All,
> Got my grant today after lodging my application on 2nd august, Co contacted me on 14th aug for medicals which were uploaded on 16th aug and got my grant today morning, jai bam bhole, wishing every one all d best who are waiting for golden email




Congrats. Were you an offshore applicant? Or did you provided any onshore PCC?


----------



## Micro111999

Happythoughts1983 said:


> Hi All,
> Got my grant today after lodging my application on 2nd august, Co contacted me on 14th aug for medicals which were uploaded on 16th aug and got my grant today morning, jai bam bhole, wishing every one all d best who are waiting for golden email


Congratulations mate ! That was quick 


Micro111999 said:


> Ok thanks .. just wanted to save 11k bucks ....
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk



Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Happythoughts1983

Off shore


----------



## Ellapato

I know most are in the same boat and I haven't been waiting as long as most members but it's so difficult when you get your hopes up and obviously waiting to start out new life. It's like living in limbo but Istart thinking too much that somethings wrong with my application. I'm on day 22 since lodging visa 189 with all paperwork front loaded Medicals, PCs, everything and I've not heard a peep or been allocated a CO. When I've looked at immitracker there's COs allocated to people who have lodged well after me and I'm happy for them but I just want to know why. Looking at my Anzeo code (254499) the longest someone has waited for CO contact was 21 days most have been around day 6. I know Im suppose to sit and wait and then to wait some more and then keep waiting but I just want some advice why, if anyone has the same issue and can shed some light on the scenarios of why or does it go on Anzeo code just to stop my brain from overthinking. Thank you


----------



## PreethiNM

Hi Friends,

I have applied for 189 visa claiming 65 points. This includes partner points also. Yesterday i received the invite. While lodging the visa i was supposed to fill 17 pages. However only my acs details were present in the skill assessment page. I did not get any option to fill my husband's acs details. Has anyone faced this issue? Will this cause a problem? My eoi is clear with both our acs and pte points.

Preethi


----------



## Saifratna

Hello Members ,

I would like to take an advise from you , i have applied for visa through a consultant and all the documents have been submitted to CO , as per CO request.

Now i want to track the status of my visa application but the agent is not sharing any details and saying that he has filed my visa application through migration agent portal and there are other clients listed in their account which is confidential so he will not be able to share the immi account details and i dont see any other way now to track my application.

Please advise in this case how can i follow up and track the status of my visa.


----------



## jitin81

Saifratna said:


> Hello Members ,
> 
> I would like to take an advise from you , i have applied for visa through a consultant and all the documents have been submitted to CO , as per CO request.
> 
> Now i want to track the status of my visa application but the agent is not sharing any details and saying that he has filed my visa application through migration agent portal and there are other clients listed in their account which is confidential so he will not be able to share the immi account details and i dont see any other way now to track my application.
> 
> Please advise in this case how can i follow up and track the status of my visa.


Please ask your agent to share the acknowledgement mail received after lodging your case. The attachment would carry your case file number and other details using which you can import your application by creating new immi account. Your agent won't come to know about it and you will be able to track your application.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## coffee123

Saifratna said:


> Hello Members ,
> 
> I would like to take an advise from you , i have applied for visa through a consultant and all the documents have been submitted to CO , as per CO request.
> 
> Now i want to track the status of my visa application but the agent is not sharing any details and saying that he has filed my visa application through migration agent portal and there are other clients listed in their account which is confidential so he will not be able to share the immi account details and i dont see any other way now to track my application.
> 
> Please advise in this case how can i follow up and track the status of my visa.


your agent is making excuses - all filing happens at individual level with unique credentials. He is just not letting go of future $$ opportunities in your case. Ask him for PDF of your application & check what email ID he had provided to your application - that would be first start for you. If its your email ID then you may be able to directly contact AU board for future action to reset your access.


----------



## tikki2282

Happythoughts1983 said:


> Off shore




Wow. That was quick, can you share your anzsco code and what all documents you have uploaded. Never heard of someone from offshore getting a grant so quick. Just wanted to understand how your case is different from others.


----------



## ns0314

I need a help fron u guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!M planning to go for medicals 2mrw....my wife is a thyroid patient...should i tell this to medical person or not?
Do i need to worry?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81

ns0314 said:


> I need a help fron u guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!M planning to go for medicals 2mrw....my wife is a thyroid patient...should i tell this to medical person or not?
> Do i need to worry?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Thyroid is no problem at all. You can tell the doctor about it in case he asks for it. Normally, they look for TB, HIV and hepatitis infections. These small issues don't matter at all.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## ns0314

jitin81 said:


> Thyroid is no problem at all. You can tell the doctor about it in case he asks for it. Normally, they look for TB, HIV and hepatitis infections. These small issues don't matter at all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Thanx jitin for quick response....appreciate it

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## indianguy07

*Kindly help urgently*

Seniors kindly help.

Yesterday I have received invite. Issue is that my agent is asking that I am supposed to submit my wife's English competency certificate. He has suggested me 3 following ways.
1. I need to arrange a certificate from Punjab University that she has done her B.A. degree in English which she did not. I can get the the same certificate from her college but she has done that in Hindi medium although English was her subject in her first and second year. If I get that certificate from college, does AHC verify that also????
2. She needs to get overall 30 in PTE which I am not sure she can do that. She is very good in Punjabi but English "God Knows". Can anybody tell me what is the minimum score any one has seen in PTE. May be minimum score is 30 only.
3. Agent is saying that if I am not able to complete above 2 requirements than I need to pay $4000 for her course which is high.


Kindly suggest me please. I will be highly thankfull to all.


----------



## Happythoughts1983

Mate, I pretty much uploaded every document including PCC , educational, and experience documents, ITR bank statement with most of the things in colored scan and certified true copy from the notary. Co contacted for medical on 14th and I uploaded form 80 after ruby hall uploaded the medicals on 16th, no CO contact after that and today my agent messaged me about the grant , my IED is 2 aug 2017, as my PCC was issued on this date


----------



## Islander820

Hi guys, a small question regarding visa processing.
I lodged my visa on 6th and CO requested for PCC on 18th. Does it mean processing up to the Police clearance stage is done or does the CO begin to process the visa only when he/she has all the documents ready? Appreciate if someone can share some light on this.


----------



## Happythoughts1983

And Anz code was 2613xx


----------



## Happythoughts1983

Islander820 said:


> Hi guys, a small question regarding visa processing.
> I lodged my visa on 6th and CO requested for PCC on 18th. Does it mean processing up to the Police clearance stage is done or does the CO begin to process the visa only when he/she has all the documents ready? Appreciate if someone can share some light on this.


Hello, For my case vo contracted on 14th for medicals which were uploaded by 16th aug, and today I got that golden email, so I believe CO might have assessed everything before she asked for medicals. Just an assumption though, no fixed criteria here


----------



## indianguy07

*Kindly help urgently*

Seniors kindly help.

Yesterday I have received invite. Issue is that my agent is asking that I am supposed to submit my wife's English competency certificate. He has suggested me 3 following ways.
1. I need to arrange a certificate from Punjab University that she has done her B.A. degree in English which she did not. I can get the the same certificate from her college but she has done that in Hindi medium although English was her subject in her first and second year. If I get that certificate from college, does AHC verify that also????
2. She needs to get overall 30 in PTE which I am not sure she can do that. She is very good in Punjabi but English "God Knows". Can anybody tell me what is the minimum score any one has seen in PTE. May be minimum score is 30 only.
3. Agent is saying that if I am not able to complete above 2 requirements than I need to pay $4000 for her course which is high.


Kindly suggest me please. I will be highly thankfull to all.


----------



## dreamsanj

indianguy07 said:


> Seniors kindly help.
> 
> Yesterday I have received invite. Issue is that my agent is asking that I am supposed to submit my wife's English competency certificate. He has suggested me 3 following ways.
> 1. I need to arrange a certificate from Punjab University that she has done her B.A. degree in English which she did not. I can get the the same certificate from her college but she has done that in Hindi medium although English was her subject in her first and second year. If I get that certificate from college, does AHC verify that also????
> 2. She needs to get overall 30 in PTE which I am not sure she can do that. She is very good in Punjabi but English "God Knows". Can anybody tell me what is the minimum score any one has seen in PTE. May be minimum score is 30 only.
> 3. Agent is saying that if I am not able to complete above 2 requirements than I need to pay $4000 for her course which is high.
> 
> 
> Kindly suggest me please. I will be highly thankfull to all.



Well you can take the PTE route which is more authentic.
getting 30 in PTE is so easy. just have to write and speak in english and your wife will get marks. ask her to go through the PTE A blog for 3 weeks and she will be ready.

going to college and getting certificate is cumbersome and taking course in australia is all useless. PTE is real good option.


----------



## tikki2282

indianguy07 said:


> Seniors kindly help.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I have received invite. Issue is that my agent is asking that I am supposed to submit my wife's English competency certificate. He has suggested me 3 following ways.
> 
> 1. I need to arrange a certificate from Punjab University that she has done her B.A. degree in English which she did not. I can get the the same certificate from her college but she has done that in Hindi medium although English was her subject in her first and second year. If I get that certificate from college, does AHC verify that also????
> 
> 2. She needs to get overall 30 in PTE which I am not sure she can do that. She is very good in Punjabi but English "God Knows". Can anybody tell me what is the minimum score any one has seen in PTE. May be minimum score is 30 only.
> 
> 3. Agent is saying that if I am not able to complete above 2 requirements than I need to pay $4000 for her course which is high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly suggest me please. I will be highly thankfull to all.




There are lot of institutes in Punjab who offer courses for PTE preparations, go for it as it is the safest and quickest route.


----------



## tikki2282

Happythoughts1983 said:


> Mate, I pretty much uploaded every document including PCC , educational, and experience documents, ITR bank statement with most of the things in colored scan and certified true copy from the notary. Co contacted for medical on 14th and I uploaded form 80 after ruby hall uploaded the medicals on 16th, no CO contact after that and today my agent messaged me about the grant , my IED is 2 aug 2017, as my PCC was issued on this date




Thanks mate, good to hear that offshore folks are getting grants so quick. I am sure it gives hope to others as well. Good luck.


----------



## anoop21

tikki2282 said:


> Thanks mate, good to hear that offshore folks are getting grants so quick. I am sure it gives hope to others as well. Good luck.


COngrates.. Request your help on this question -
during IMMI account creation .. you would have got "Non-migrating dependent family members" so do you remember if you filled any person details here... If Yees.. then whether that person was required to go for Medicals too ?
Pls let me know...


----------



## kamalendra

reached 160 days,,, don't know where I am lost n so mine application,,, no follow up calls, no follow up mails, nothing worked in my case


----------



## V619

Hi,

Just curious on how DIBP picks the applications. It is surprising to see people in this forum to be claiming to have provided all of the documents with the application and still not been given the grand from past 5 months or so. On the other have some people who have given the documents after CO has contacted also and managed to get the grand in within a months time.

Does DIBP select the applications on any basis to processing? Does it depend on the EOI score or the skill code? Please suggest.


----------



## V619

Hi,

Need some input on the below guys,

1. How to attain for a direct grand?
2. As a fact I know if all the documented needed are uploaded together then could try and get an direct grand, however I am not sure about the health?
3. Having the medicals done before lodging the visa is better or after lodging the visa?
4. Can we generate the HAP id even before the CO contacts us and try to get direct grand?
5. Is the date of visa date lodged be determined based on the last document uploaded date or the date on which the payment is made and lodged?


----------



## vikaschandra

mfa said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I need really urgent help and feedback , i have been granted SI-189 today and only given 2 weeks to enter , this is extremely small time , as i don't have any preparations at all and its not possible to do it with family ....
> 
> Please advise, to whom shall i contact for extending or reconsidering the decision.
> 
> thanks ,


Congratulations on your grant. as far as i know IED is not extended if the CO wants it could be waived off completely. It is solely at CO's discretion. Call dibp or email them and see what response you get. 

meanwhile do start preparing for the travel just in case if it does not work


----------



## kanavsharma

Hello Mates, can we still upload more documents after clicking 'Information Provided'? If yes , thn how?


----------



## vikaschandra

indianguy07 said:


> Seniors kindly help.
> 
> Yesterday I have received invite. Issue is that my agent is asking that I am supposed to submit my wife's English competency certificate. He has suggested me 3 following ways.
> 1. I need to arrange a certificate from Punjab University that she has done her B.A. degree in English which she did not. I can get the the same certificate from her college but she has done that in Hindi medium although English was her subject in her first and second year. If I get that certificate from college, does AHC verify that also????
> 2. She needs to get overall 30 in PTE which I am not sure she can do that. She is very good in Punjabi but English "God Knows". Can anybody tell me what is the minimum score any one has seen in PTE. May be minimum score is 30 only.
> 3. Agent is saying that if I am not able to complete above 2 requirements than I need to pay $4000 for her course which is high.
> 
> 
> Kindly suggest me please. I will be highly thankfull to all.


Congratulations on your invite. 

1. The letter will not work as the medium of instruction for the entire course was in Hindi
2. If giving PTE the school should be 29-35 equivalent to 4.5 IELTS
3. if none of the above option works then you would need to pay $4885 as VAC2 charge

Do some practice and let your spouse take the PTE test probably she would be able to get 4.5 if not then prepare funds for VAC2 charge


----------



## kanavsharma

How can


----------



## vikaschandra

kanavsharma said:


> Hello Mates, can we still upload more documents after clicking 'Information Provided'? If yes , thn how?


Yes you can upload documents until you reach the quota of 60 files per applicant or the Visa is finalized

just select the right category and upload the file


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys my pte test scores have been shared automatically to dipb

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## goaustralianow

Happythoughts1983 said:


> Hi All,
> Got my grant today after lodging my application on 2nd august, Co contacted me on 14th aug for medicals which were uploaded on 16th aug and got my grant today morning, jai bam bhole, wishing every one all d best who are waiting for golden email


Congrats Mate! That's a quicky


----------



## piyushanjali

kamalendra said:


> reached 160 days,,, don't know where I am lost n so mine application,,, no follow up calls, no follow up mails, nothing worked in my case



Hey..same here for me...130days...nothing working for me as well....each day pasding with anguish and worry and its even worse as already resigned.


----------



## lazyPanda

I have a question in part 15/17 of ELodgement form:
*Previous countries of residence*
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
-----

Since I am currently in Australia, that's my country of usual residence, but my country of citizenship in Pakistan. Do I need to provide details of my home country's residence history?


----------



## nyx84

lazyPanda said:


> I have a question in part 15/17 of ELodgement form:
> *Previous countries of residence*
> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
> -----
> 
> Since I am currently in Australia, that's my country of usual residence, but my country of citizenship in Pakistan. Do I need to provide details of my home country's residence history?


I dont know, but I did that!


----------



## tarun_87

piyushanjali said:


> kamalendra said:
> 
> 
> 
> reached 160 days,,, don't know where I am lost n so mine application,,, no follow up calls, no follow up mails, nothing worked in my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey..same here for me...130days...nothing working for me as well....each day pasding with anguish and worry and its even worse as already resigned.
Click to expand...

I know how it feels guys. My golden email took almost 200 days. But rest assured it will come for sure. DIBP does verifications of most of the documents and the delay in reply by the responding party might cause delays. Overseas document checks might take a while. But if all documents are correct - its just a matter of time  i wish u all a speedy grant. Cheers


----------



## dakshch

4:30am IST called DIBP just now coz i completed 9 months today.

8 months since last CO contact and i was told that my application is being processed normally. There is nothing more that we need from you at this moment.
Well yeah coz i pre-loaded all documents.

When asked that has the CO came to my file recently, they said yes the CO is actively looking into your case.

If he is looking then why ain't he doing anything???

She put a note for the CO ( fifth time). The CO never sees the damn note.

Great way to start the day. Back to sleep now.


----------



## suryaswaroop1986

*National Identity*

Hi Fellow applicants and administrators,
I have lodged 189 application on 18-Aug-2016. But while filling the application I have mentioned that I dont have any other national identifiers but I have realised the error while I am filling Form 80 and filled with the details of my PAN, AADHAAR in FORM 80 and uploaded the same. Should I upload FORM 1223 with for the incorrect details?:noidea:


----------



## rabbit27

*Hopeful but disappointed!*

I am on the 263111 bandwagon as well. I am an onshore applicant. Despite having 70 points in total and not claiming anything for work experience, I am still waiting for my grant. I applied on the 6th of July 2016, the same day I was invited. It is very disappointing and painful to see all other onshore applicants (with other skill codes) receiving their grants in a duration of 3days-40 days. Oh well!


----------



## rabbit27

ns0314 said:


> I need a help fron u guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!M planning to go for medicals 2mrw....my wife is a thyroid patient...should i tell this to medical person or not?
> Do i need to worry?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Hello, I had Thyroid issue as well, so I just mentioned it in the form and wrote down the name of the medicine I take for it. You can mention that to the doctor as well. There is no issue with having hypo or hyper Thyroid at all. Around 200 million people across the world have an issue with their Thyroid. So nothing to worry about at all


----------



## rabbit27

Ellapato said:


> I know most are in the same boat and I haven't been waiting as long as most members but it's so difficult when you get your hopes up and obviously waiting to start out new life. It's like living in limbo but Istart thinking too much that somethings wrong with my application. I'm on day 22 since lodging visa 189 with all paperwork front loaded Medicals, PCs, everything and I've not heard a peep or been allocated a CO. When I've looked at immitracker there's COs allocated to people who have lodged well after me and I'm happy for them but I just want to know why. Looking at my Anzeo code (254499) the longest someone has waited for CO contact was 21 days most have been around day 6. I know Im suppose to sit and wait and then to wait some more and then keep waiting but I just want some advice why, if anyone has the same issue and can shed some light on the scenarios of why or does it go on Anzeo code just to stop my brain from overthinking. Thank you


No contact from the CO does not necessarily mean there is something wrong with your application. In fact, the CO only contacts when there is something missing or they require further proof of a particular document. As you mentioned, you have already uploaded everything up front, which is why you must not have heard anything from the CO yet. They just need the time to assess and process your application. Nothing to worry about, keep your fingers crossed for a direct grant. 

We can only guess what is going on in the backend. Consider everything as speculations and listen to it only to calm yourself down. Facts are only mentioned on the immi gov website  Good luck with your wait!


----------



## anuarora

Do we have any WhatsApp group also? Who can help me to get added?


----------



## chln.murthy

Guys,Happy to inform that i have received the golden email now..for me,My wife and my 10yr old Kid.

Happy moments..Happy tears..after a long wait..

Keep up the hope Guys and wish you all good luck and pray for those who are waiting for the Email.


----------



## eagerlywaiting

PreethiNM said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa claiming 65 points. This includes partner points also. Yesterday i received the invite. While lodging the visa i was supposed to fill 17 pages. However only my acs details were present in the skill assessment page. I did not get any option to fill my husband's acs details. Has anyone faced this issue? Will this cause a problem? My eoi is clear with both our acs and pte points.
> 
> Preethi


Hello Preethi,

I am also in the same situation. Did you get any help with this ? Please let me know if you get any more details.

Thanks


----------



## AbhishekKotian

chln.murthy said:


> Guys,Happy to inform that i have received the golden email now..for me,My wife and my 10yr old Kid.
> 
> Happy moments..Happy tears..after a long wait..
> 
> Keep up the hope Guys and wish you all good luck and pray for those who are waiting for the Email.


Congratulations to you and your family. All the best for your future endeavours.


----------



## singh.manjeet1982

Hi all
I am in the middle of filling form 80. Do, I need to put all my leisure stay in the form. Even for 3 days holiday, I have to fill the address of the hotel.
-----------
Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?
Note: If you are applying for a refugee/humanitarian visa, you must provide all visits to any country other than Australia for the last 30 years.
Include:
• work or study outside your usual country of residence
• holiday/leisure trips
• business
• military deployment
• visits back to your own country.
------------
I was in US for 1 year for my job and I was on rent. Do I need to mention about my hotels that I stayed during my holiday stay in USA itself. It was 2-3 days holiday in USA itself.

Thanks


----------



## aussieby2016

chln.murthy said:


> Guys,Happy to inform that i have received the golden email now..for me,My wife and my 10yr old Kid.
> 
> Happy moments..Happy tears..after a long wait..
> 
> Keep up the hope Guys and wish you all good luck and pray for those who are waiting for the Email.


congrats.....the long wait paid off......


----------



## ausind25

sumM said:


> I called DIBP yesterday and got connected in single call.
> 
> The lady was patient, took my details and said below:
> 
> you submitted on 17th March
> you didn't respond back to CO with employment & education details asked on 7th April
> I am sending you the mail again to check
> I would put a note for CO to see
> 
> By her answers I think nobody saw my application for past 5 months :boxing::boxing::boxing:


What number did you call them on? Did you call from India or australia? What is the number to reach them from India?


----------



## singh.manjeet1982

Experts, please help here


Hi all
I am in the middle of filling form 80. Do, I need to put all my leisure stay in the form. Even for 3 days holiday, I have to fill the address of the hotel.
-----------
Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?
Note: If you are applying for a refugee/humanitarian visa, you must provide all visits to any country other than Australia for the last 30 years.
Include:
• work or study outside your usual country of residence
• holiday/leisure trips
• business
• military deployment
• visits back to your own country.
------------
I was in US for 1 year for my job and I was on rent. Do I need to mention about my hotels that I stayed during my holiday stay in USA itself. It was 2-3 days holiday in USA itself.

Thanks


----------



## harinderjitf5

You just need ti mention the jb period of USA not holiday of 2-3 days.



singh.manjeet1982 said:


> Experts, please help here
> 
> 
> Hi all
> I am in the middle of filling form 80. Do, I need to put all my leisure stay in the form. Even for 3 days holiday, I have to fill the address of the hotel.
> -----------
> Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?
> Note: If you are applying for a refugee/humanitarian visa, you must provide all visits to any country other than Australia for the last 30 years.
> Include:
> • work or study outside your usual country of residence
> • holiday/leisure trips
> • business
> • military deployment
> • visits back to your own country.
> ------------
> I was in US for 1 year for my job and I was on rent. Do I need to mention about my hotels that I stayed during my holiday stay in USA itself. It was 2-3 days holiday in USA itself.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## singh.manjeet1982

harinderjitf5 said:


> You just need ti mention the jb period of USA not holiday of 2-3 days.


Thanks for the reply harinderjitf5


----------



## ns0314

rabbit27 said:


> Hello, I had Thyroid issue as well, so I just mentioned it in the form and wrote down the name of the medicine I take for it. You can mention that to the doctor as well. There is no issue with having hypo or hyper Thyroid at all. Around 200 million people across the world have an issue with their Thyroid. So nothing to worry about at all


Thanx for the response...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## singh.manjeet1982

Hi experts
I might have asked this question previously as well.
------------
Hi All. please help

I got FBI PCC report few days back. I had lived in 3 states in past 10 years in USA. currently I am in India. Do I need to have PCC for all the three states as well.

I have received the ITA but not yet applied for. So should I wait to for PCC or can apply for visa and provide PCC later.


Thanks 
--------------

Thanks


----------



## loveaussi

chln.murthy said:


> Guys,Happy to inform that i have received the golden email now..for me,My wife and my 10yr old Kid.
> 
> Happy moments..Happy tears..after a long wait..
> 
> Keep up the hope Guys and wish you all good luck and pray for those who are waiting for the Email.


Hi Murthy, many congratulations!!!!

By the way have they done the employment verification for you??


----------



## jitin81

I complete a century of waiting days today......100 days and application still in received status.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

singh.manjeet1982 said:


> Hi experts
> I might have asked this question previously as well.
> ------------
> Hi All. please help
> 
> I got FBI PCC report few days back. I had lived in 3 states in past 10 years in USA. currently I am in India. Do I need to have PCC for all the three states as well.
> 
> I have received the ITA but not yet applied for. So should I wait to for PCC or can apply for visa and provide PCC later.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> --------------
> 
> Thanks


 So one pcc is enough as all the three states were in same country.


----------



## jairichi

singh.manjeet1982 said:


> Hi experts
> I might have asked this question previously as well.
> ------------
> Hi All. please help
> 
> I got FBI PCC report few days back. I had lived in 3 states in past 10 years in USA. currently I am in India. Do I need to have PCC for all the three states as well.
> 
> I have received the ITA but not yet applied for. So should I wait to for PCC or can apply for visa and provide PCC later.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> --------------
> 
> Thanks


If you have lived in US in the last year for 3 months or more then you need state PCC from all states where you have lived for 3 months or more in last year.


----------



## jairichi

If you do 1 and if caught that is end of your PR process and probably any visa to Australia. 



indianguy07 said:


> Seniors kindly help.
> 
> Yesterday I have received invite. Issue is that my agent is asking that I am supposed to submit my wife's English competency certificate. He has suggested me 3 following ways.
> 1. I need to arrange a certificate from Punjab University that she has done her B.A. degree in English which she did not. I can get the the same certificate from her college but she has done that in Hindi medium although English was her subject in her first and second year. If I get that certificate from college, does AHC verify that also????
> 2. She needs to get overall 30 in PTE which I am not sure she can do that. She is very good in Punjabi but English "God Knows". Can anybody tell me what is the minimum score any one has seen in PTE. May be minimum score is 30 only.
> 3. Agent is saying that if I am not able to complete above 2 requirements than I need to pay $4000 for her course which is high.
> 
> 
> Kindly suggest me please. I will be highly thankfull to all.


----------



## jairichi

aussiedream87 said:


> So one pcc is enough as all the three states were in same country.


PCC for US is different. DIBP has certain guidelines for that.


----------



## Tea&Coffee

Dear All, Happy to write that we got our golden email today morning on 10.30 AM (Nepal Time)
Thank you everyone in this forum......without your support can not achieve this much.
Thank you vikaschandra sir, as your guidance I email DIBP yesterday and got grant today. Do not know its luck or something else but that very email plays important role to awake DIBP.

Engineers Australia ACS for 233311 Electrical Engineer: 8 April 2016
PTE result each 65+ : 28 April 2016
EOI: 01 May 2016
INV: 11 May 2016
Partner functional english PTE each 50+ : 25 May 2016
Points Claim 60 (Age: 30, EA: 15, PTE: 10, Exp: 5)
Visa lodge 189 SI: 26 May 2016
CO Adelaide asked additional documents form 80 and 1221 for both: 21 June 2016
Submitted on same day. Typed copy used Adobe Acrobat dc
Sent email to DIBP Adelaide: 01 Sept 2016
Got Grant 10.30 AM (Nepal Time) 100 days waiter : 02 Sept 2016
IED: 08 June 2017

Wish all the applicants to get their grants soon as possible.
Thank you so much
immi tracker updated


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys after paying the visa fees, how much time will I get to upload all the documents ?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk




The sooner the better, or till co request, but not sure what happens if you dont upload anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goaustralianow

Tea&Coffee said:


> Dear All, Happy to write that we got our golden email today morning on 10.30 AM (Nepal Time)
> Thank you everyone in this forum......without your support can not achieve this much.
> Thank you vikaschandra sir, as your guidance I email DIBP yesterday and got grant today. Do not know its luck or something else but that very email plays important role to awake DIBP.
> 
> Engineers Australia ACS for 233311 Electrical Engineer: 8 April 2016
> PTE result each 65+ : 28 April 2016
> EOI: 01 May 2016
> INV: 11 May 2016
> Partner functional english PTE each 50+ : 25 May 2016
> Points Claim 60 (Age: 30, EA: 15, PTE: 10, Exp: 5)
> Visa lodge 189 SI: 26 May 2016
> CO Adelaide asked additional documents form 80 and 1221 for both: 21 June 2016
> Submitted on same day. Typed copy used Adobe Acrobat dc
> Sent email to DIBP Adelaide: 01 Sept 2016
> Got Grant 10.30 AM (Nepal Time) 100 days waiter : 02 Sept 2016
> IED: 08 June 2017
> 
> Wish all the applicants to get their grants soon as possible.
> Thank you so much
> immi tracker updated


Congrats Mate and all the best for your future endeavours!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys, I am feeling depressed and helpless. I claimed a month extra in my relevant employment period (But even if you deduct that, my points remain unchanged). I have all the documents in place. But still cannot lodge due to this stupid issue. Feel like crying :'(. I have sent an email to


> [email protected]


 but iam yet to get an reply. Feeling very depressed and angry at myself for this ****ty mistake.


----------



## buddha77

What mail ID you send mail , basically I need mail ID for Brisbane GSM, and what did you wrote to DIBP?


----------



## Micro111999

Tea&Coffee said:


> Dear All, Happy to write that we got our golden email today morning on 10.30 AM (Nepal Time)
> Thank you everyone in this forum......without your support can not achieve this much.
> Thank you vikaschandra sir, as your guidance I email DIBP yesterday and got grant today. Do not know its luck or something else but that very email plays important role to awake DIBP.
> 
> Engineers Australia ACS for 233311 Electrical Engineer: 8 April 2016
> PTE result each 65+ : 28 April 2016
> EOI: 01 May 2016
> INV: 11 May 2016
> Partner functional english PTE each 50+ : 25 May 2016
> Points Claim 60 (Age: 30, EA: 15, PTE: 10, Exp: 5)
> Visa lodge 189 SI: 26 May 2016
> CO Adelaide asked additional documents form 80 and 1221 for both: 21 June 2016
> Submitted on same day. Typed copy used Adobe Acrobat dc
> Sent email to DIBP Adelaide: 01 Sept 2016
> Got Grant 10.30 AM (Nepal Time) 100 days waiter : 02 Sept 2016
> IED: 08 June 2017
> 
> Wish all the applicants to get their grants soon as possible.
> Thank you so much
> immi tracker updated


Congratulations to you and your family.

Hope everyone get their invitation and visas soon.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhishekKotian

Tea&Coffee said:


> Dear All, Happy to write that we got our golden email today morning on 10.30 AM (Nepal Time)
> Thank you everyone in this forum......without your support can not achieve this much.
> Thank you vikaschandra sir, as your guidance I email DIBP yesterday and got grant today. Do not know its luck or something else but that very email plays important role to awake DIBP.
> 
> Engineers Australia ACS for 233311 Electrical Engineer: 8 April 2016
> PTE result each 65+ : 28 April 2016
> EOI: 01 May 2016
> INV: 11 May 2016
> Partner functional english PTE each 50+ : 25 May 2016
> Points Claim 60 (Age: 30, EA: 15, PTE: 10, Exp: 5)
> Visa lodge 189 SI: 26 May 2016
> CO Adelaide asked additional documents form 80 and 1221 for both: 21 June 2016
> Submitted on same day. Typed copy used Adobe Acrobat dc
> Sent email to DIBP Adelaide: 01 Sept 2016
> Got Grant 10.30 AM (Nepal Time) 100 days waiter : 02 Sept 2016
> IED: 08 June 2017
> 
> Wish all the applicants to get their grants soon as possible.
> Thank you so much
> immi tracker updated


Congratulations


----------



## anoopkamboj

I have a query regarding the communications sent out by CO. Any communication sent out by CO gets updated in the immiaccount (view application mailbox) as well or not?


----------



## sarbjass

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys, I am feeling depressed and helpless. I claimed a month extra in my relevant employment period (But even if you deduct that, my points remain unchanged). I have all the documents in place. But still cannot lodge due to this stupid issue. Feel like crying :'(. I have sent an email to but iam yet to get an reply. Feeling very depressed and angry at myself for this ****ty mistake.




I think if points remain unchanged even if they deduct that time period than there will be no issue so you are no need to worry. Seniors can shed more light in this query. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saifratna

Dear forum members ,

I have applied for visa and as per co requested submitted all documents , i have applied from uae and uae work experieance Has been certified by ACS.
So if i apply from UAE does it help in speedy procees for visa grant.


----------



## anoop21

Hi Group,
If I have not added my wife as dependent in EOI but after Invite now I want to add her as dependent, so Do I need to Fill form 1022 (Change in Cirumstances) OR..Just I can Add her information under "IMMI account" - 'Migrating family member' section and Submit it... then proceed to payment.. Pls let me know..


----------



## prvnmali

*Whooooa.. Whooooa... Got Golden Mail.*

Whooooa.. Whooooa... Got Golden Mail...today (2-Sept-2016)

Today is best day... This little excitement hits my Brain and says... You did it!!!! Thank you God... 

But definitely this is all because of help of "EXPAT FORUM" "IMMI TRACKER".

My Thanks goes to everyone in this forum who helped me directly or indirectly.
Special thanks goes to Vaibhav, Megha, Mohak, Atif, Chakki, ANoop, Hemanth, DILIP.

I dont' have words to say.. thank you everyone... :second::second:


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ausee263111 said:


> Increase number of application has resulted in immigration to do a detailed check on the employments and other documents, definately you would get a reject, best thing is to withdraw.


are you talking about me?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys i submitted SD for my previous and current employer for ACS evaluation is it ok to submit the same now?


----------



## yadavtinu

What is the receipt number for assessment letter? Is it EA ID or Application ID?


----------



## Saifratna

Dear forum members , 

I have applied for visa and as per co requested submitted all documents , i have applied from uae and uae work experieance Has been certified by ACS. So if i apply from UAE does it help in speedy procees for visa grant.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys, for both of my previous and current company i submitted the SD, can i submit the same to AHC or should i get reference letters from both the companies?


----------



## kaju

*Reporting posts*

If you genuinely suspect there is something unusual going on, any forum member can report any post and a moderator will have a look at it.

Please remember that moderators are both unpaid and voluntary, and have lives too, so please only report posts if you genuinely think there might be an issue.

You can report a post to moderators by clicking on the exclamation mark in the red triangle on the top right hand side of any post in question.

But please think before you do, and use it sparingly! 

Thank you.


----------



## hari_it_ram

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys, for both of my previous and current company i submitted the SD, can i submit the same to AHC or should i get reference letters from both the companies?



Hey, I can see lots of post from you and you seems to be thinking too much about your process after the invite. I am just wondering whether you have shown enough importance/research when you applied for EOI. 

I some how feel that any clarifications from the forum members will not satisfy you, I strongly recommend you to book a appointing with an MARA agent and clear all the things if your serious about applying within this 60days. If you don't want to go with MARA, it better to let this invite lapse on its own and prepare well and apply next time. 

To answer your questions,

1) 24 days of extra in EOI will not end in rejection if your not extra claiming points. However, it still depends on the CO to take the final call. None can actually predict what the CO will think. 

2) You can submit the same documents which you applied for ACS, however, if you got the updated ROR, then you can submit the updated one to DIBP. In my case I got SD from colleague for ACS and this morning I got the ROR in company letter with 2 HR managers sign on it. Who can take care all the verifications even the physical visit from AHC if any. Hence, I will go with Company letter reference letter for DIBP.

It's all with us, what doc we should submit and how we submit. If there is a grant we are responsible for it and of course if there is a rejection we are the one who is responsible for it.

All the best mate, chill for sometime, give sometime and play some games and resume your PR activities to have better clarity. I totally understand that It's very easy to say, then to be on one's shoes. Just my thoughts after seeing your post for last two days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missemma2005

Hi guys, 

Just wondering if anyone might know something about the bpay option: I just filled out my application for 189 and paid by bpay. Problem is, it's 12 am on a Friday night in Sydney. The immi website said payment must be received by Monday Sept 5th and I'm not sure if they're going to receive the funds by then. 

What will happen if they don't receive it? 

Thanks 

Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

hari_it_ram said:


> Hey, I can see lots of post from you and you seems to be thinking too much about your process after the invite. I am just wondering whether you have shown enough importance/research when you applied for EOI.
> 
> I some how feel that any clarifications from the forum members will not satisfy you, I strongly recommend you to book a appointing with an MARA agent and clear all the things if your serious about applying within this 60days. If you don't want to go with MARA, it better to let this invite lapse on its own and prepare well and apply next time.
> 
> To answer your questions,
> 
> 1) 24 days of extra in EOI will not end in rejection if your not extra claiming points. However, it still depends on the CO to take the final call. None can actually predict what the CO will think.
> 
> 2) You can submit the same documents which you applied for ACS, however, if you got the updated ROR, then you can submit the updated one to DIBP. In my case I got SD from colleague for ACS and this morning I got the ROR in company letter with 2 HR managers sign on it. Who can take care all the verifications even the physical visit from AHC if any. Hence, I will go with Company letter reference letter for DIBP.
> 
> It's all with us, what doc we should submit and how we submit. If there is a grant we are responsible for it and of course if there is a rejection we are the one who is responsible for it.
> 
> All the best mate, chill for sometime, give sometime and play some games and resume your PR activities to have better clarity. I totally understand that It's very easy to say, then to be on one's shoes. Just my thoughts after seeing your post for last two days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for clarifying that, You are right since the day i got the invite, my mind has been all over the place. Except for the previous employment date all the other particulars declared in my Expression of interest are correct. So this is what iam going to do, i will try getting ROR from both my previous and current employer and if i am not able to get them i will submit the SDs.

If you dont mind i have another question for you. If you have submitted SD for acs and Reference letter to DIBP, wouldn't that raise any unnecessary suspicion?

Also i am going to speak with a consultant tomorrow and hear what he has to say. 

I think i have much more clearer idea now. This forum has been really helpful in helping me get the clarity iam getting. Just because i ask more questions it does not mean that iam not satisfied with the answers posted here. Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## dessa

Hi!, 

I am about to send in my visa for lodging. I hope somebody can help in from the group.
In my EOI, i have put that I will have 3 members to include in future application.

However, when I filled up the lodging visa, I have already listed my husband and 2 daughters as migrating dependent family members. 
Can I still put in my mom as my on-migrating dependent family members? 

Thank you very much.


----------



## baburaj07

Hi...

My wife PCC got rejected in chennai yesterday.
They stated that her passport is not having my name in the spouse column and the same has to be included with a new passport which will a new passport number.

But she has completed her medicals successfully two days ago with the existing passport.

What can be done in this case..Need your suggestions urgently.

Regards,
Babu


----------



## hari_it_ram

gonnabeexpat said:


> Thank you for clarifying that, You are right since the day i got the invite, my mind has been all over the place. Except for the previous employment date all the other particulars declared in my Expression of interest are correct. So this is what iam going to do, i will try getting ROR from both my previous and current employer and if i am not able to get them i will submit the SDs.
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont mind i have another question for you. If you have submitted SD for acs and Reference letter to DIBP, wouldn't that raise any unnecessary suspicion?
> 
> 
> 
> Also i am going to speak with a consultant tomorrow and hear what he has to say.
> 
> 
> 
> I think i have much more clearer idea now. This forum has been really helpful in helping me get the clarity iam getting. Just because i ask more questions it does not mean that iam not satisfied with the answers posted here. Thanks a lot for your help




You can always provide updated ROR, in fact, if you go through the forum, CO had even asked more documents/updated letters if he is not happy with what you provided. No issues giving the updated one as long as it genuine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

chln.murthy said:


> Guys,Happy to inform that i have received the golden email now..for me,My wife and my 10yr old Kid.
> 
> Happy moments..Happy tears..after a long wait..
> 
> Keep up the hope Guys and wish you all good luck and pray for those who are waiting for the Email.


Congratulations to you and your family


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Hi have seen someone posting about his rejection. .but i am not able to see that post now. Whats gng on? 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

hari_it_ram said:


> You can always provide updated ROR, in fact, if you go through the forum, CO had even asked more documents/updated letters if he is not happy with what you provided. No issues giving the updated one as long as it genuine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, iam going to get reference letters as that would seal the deal. I already have pay slips, itrv, form 16 and what not. Thanks Hari for your suggestions.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81

Hi Guys.....A strange thing happened today. I have completed 100 days since visa lodge and application is still in received status. My agent called up DIBP to enquire about the status and they said that there is no CO assigned to the case till now and they are even surprised that how did this happen. They said that the case was assigned to some CO earlier but somehow it's been missed out. They have asked us to check after a week and there would be some CO assigned by then as they have raised the request. Has something of this sort happened with any of you?

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## sudhanshu2211

jitin81 said:


> Hi Guys.....A strange thing happened today. I have completed 100 days since visa lodge and application is still in received status. My agent called up DIBP to enquire about the status and they said that there is no CO assigned to the case till now and they are even surprised that how did this happen. They said that the case was assigned to some CO earlier but somehow it's been missed out. They have asked us to check after a week and there would be some CO assigned by then as they have raised the request. Has something of this sort happened with any of you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk




This seems strange though not impossible. I have completed 98 days since visa lodge. I might ask my agent too to check


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81

sudhanshu2211 said:


> This seems strange though not impossible. I have completed 98 days since visa lodge. I might ask my agent too to check
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is very strange. For 100 days they have taken no action on my application and they wake up after we make a call to them.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## cnterfresh

Tea&Coffee said:


> Dear All, Happy to write that we got our golden email today morning on 10.30 AM (Nepal Time)
> Thank you everyone in this forum......without your support can not achieve this much.
> Thank you vikaschandra sir, as your guidance I email DIBP yesterday and got grant today. Do not know its luck or something else but that very email plays important role to awake DIBP.
> 
> Engineers Australia ACS for 233311 Electrical Engineer: 8 April 2016
> PTE result each 65+ : 28 April 2016
> EOI: 01 May 2016
> INV: 11 May 2016
> Partner functional english PTE each 50+ : 25 May 2016
> Points Claim 60 (Age: 30, EA: 15, PTE: 10, Exp: 5)
> Visa lodge 189 SI: 26 May 2016
> CO Adelaide asked additional documents form 80 and 1221 for both: 21 June 2016
> Submitted on same day. Typed copy used Adobe Acrobat dc
> Sent email to DIBP Adelaide: 01 Sept 2016
> Got Grant 10.30 AM (Nepal Time) 100 days waiter : 02 Sept 2016
> IED: 08 June 2017
> 
> Wish all the applicants to get their grants soon as possible.
> Thank you so much
> immi tracker updated


Congratulations my friend. Happy to hear this.
We both have similar time line and same code.
Hope it will be my turn for the next 233311 grant.
Regards.


----------



## vishnucute05

baburaj07 said:


> Hi...
> 
> My wife PCC got rejected in chennai yesterday.
> They stated that her passport is not having my name in the spouse column and the same has to be included with a new passport which will a new passport number.
> 
> But she has completed her medicals successfully two days ago with the existing passport.
> 
> What can be done in this case..Need your suggestions urgently.
> 
> Regards,
> Babu


Hi babu
Apply for pcc again from passport website and set the marital status as single. Make sure that ur passport details is same when filling the pcc application esp address.. U will get in same day.. We had the same problem 
Dont worry pcc will not have marital status..

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

goaustralianow said:


> Congrats Mate and all the best for your future endeavours!




Congrats mate...i am also an electrical engineer...visa lodged on 12 jan..Doc asked for correction of form 80 on 22june..submitted on same day..on 25 july they asked for more doc of details regarding my bro and sis which i was already given in form 80 becoz they are living in aus...till then no email,no contact..no grant....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

Tea&Coffee said:


> Dear All, Happy to write that we got our golden email today morning on 10.30 AM (Nepal Time)
> Thank you everyone in this forum......without your support can not achieve this much.
> Thank you vikaschandra sir, as your guidance I email DIBP yesterday and got grant today. Do not know its luck or something else but that very email plays important role to awake DIBP.
> 
> Engineers Australia ACS for 233311 Electrical Engineer: 8 April 2016
> PTE result each 65+ : 28 April 2016
> EOI: 01 May 2016
> INV: 11 May 2016
> Partner functional english PTE each 50+ : 25 May 2016
> Points Claim 60 (Age: 30, EA: 15, PTE: 10, Exp: 5)
> Visa lodge 189 SI: 26 May 2016
> CO Adelaide asked additional documents form 80 and 1221 for both: 21 June 2016
> Submitted on same day. Typed copy used Adobe Acrobat dc
> Sent email to DIBP Adelaide: 01 Sept 2016
> Got Grant 10.30 AM (Nepal Time) 100 days waiter : 02 Sept 2016
> IED: 08 June 2017
> 
> Wish all the applicants to get their grants soon as possible.
> Thank you so much
> immi tracker updated




Congrats mate...i am also an electrical engineer...visa lodged on 12 jan..Doc asked for correction of form 80 on 22june..submitted on same day..on 25 july they asked for more doc of details regarding my bro and sis which i was already given in form 80 becoz they are living in aus...till then no email,no contact..no grant....[


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tea&Coffee

cnterfresh said:


> Congratulations my friend. Happy to hear this.
> We both have similar time line and same code.
> Hope it will be my turn for the next 233311 grant.
> Regards.


Thankyou,
I suggest you to email them and ask for your case if you cross 3 months.
All the Best!


----------



## Tea&Coffee

Gaurav Sharma said:


> Congrats mate...i am also an electrical engineer...visa lodged on 12 jan..Doc asked for correction of form 80 on 22june..submitted on same day..on 25 july they asked for more doc of details regarding my bro and sis which i was already given in form 80 becoz they are living in aus...till then no email,no contact..no grant....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suggest you to send a email asking for your case!
All the best!


----------



## Tea&Coffee

Gaurav Sharma said:


> Congrats mate...i am also an electrical engineer...visa lodged on 12 jan..Doc asked for correction of form 80 on 22june..submitted on same day..on 25 july they asked for more doc of details regarding my bro and sis which i was already given in form 80 becoz they are living in aus...till then no email,no contact..no grant....[
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Write an email to your allocated case officer regarding your case.


----------



## Micro111999

prvnmali said:


> Whooooa.. Whooooa... Got Golden Mail...today (2-Sept-2016)
> 
> Today is best day... This little excitement hits my Brain and says... You did it!!!! Thank you God...
> 
> But definitely this is all because of help of "EXPAT FORUM" "IMMI TRACKER".
> 
> My Thanks goes to everyone in this forum who helped me directly or indirectly.
> Special thanks goes to Vaibhav, Megha, Mohak, Atif, Chakki, ANoop, Hemanth, DILIP.
> 
> I dont' have words to say.. thank you everyone... :second::second:


Congratulations ! Wish you all the best 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JAI-SC189

Hello Friends, I am happy to inform you all that me and my wife received grant mail on 31st Aug.

261311
PTE: Overall 77
Experience considered: 8yrs
EOI lodged 6th Feb 2016
Invited on- 17-02-2016
Visa Lodged - 23-03-2016
PCC uploaded on 5th and 8th April 2016
Received Comencement mail on 15th April 2016.
Call from AHC : 22nd August 2016.. Interview was taken for around 15mins, i was asked to send payslips and bank stmt for may june july months in 2016 and also 3 months payslip and stmt in 2011 for month of may june july.
Grant received on 31st August.

I wish good luck for all those who are waiting for grant !!

Thanks


----------



## sheiky

JAI-SC189 said:


> Hello Friends, I am happy to inform you all that me and my wife received grant mail on 31st Aug.
> 
> 261311
> PTE: Overall 77
> Experience considered: 8yrs
> EOI lodged 6th Feb 2016
> Invited on- 17-02-2016
> Visa Lodged - 23-03-2016
> PCC uploaded on 5th and 8th April 2016
> Received Comencement mail on 15th April 2016.
> Call from AHC : 22nd August 2016.. Interview was taken for around 15mins, i was asked to send payslips and bank stmt for may june july months in 2016 and also 3 months payslip and stmt in 2011 for month of may june july.
> Grant received on 31st August.
> 
> I wish good luck for all those who are waiting for grant !!
> 
> Thanks


Hearty Congrats Jai... All the best for your Future Endeavors.


----------



## aussiedream87

JAI-SC189 said:


> Hello Friends, I am happy to inform you all that me and my wife received grant mail on 31st Aug.
> 
> 261311
> PTE: Overall 77
> Experience considered: 8yrs
> EOI lodged 6th Feb 2016
> Invited on- 17-02-2016
> Visa Lodged - 23-03-2016
> PCC uploaded on 5th and 8th April 2016
> Received Comencement mail on 15th April 2016.
> Call from AHC : 22nd August 2016.. Interview was taken for around 15mins, i was asked to send payslips and bank stmt for may june july months in 2016 and also 3 months payslip and stmt in 2011 for month of may june july.
> Grant received on 31st August.
> 
> I wish good luck for all those who are waiting for grant !!
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations mate.


----------



## suryaswaroop1986

Hi Fellow applicants and administrators,
I have lodged 189 application on 18-Aug-2016. But while filling the application I have mentioned that I dont have any other national identifiers but I have realised the error while I am filling Form 80 and filled with the details of my PAN, AADHAAR in FORM 80 and uploaded the same. Should I upload FORM 1223 with for the incorrect details?


----------



## jairichi

I am surprised. What has your name in her passport to do with getting a PCC? Go back and try to apply again. If they insist check with another PSK. If nothing works out then apply for a passport. No worries.


baburaj07 said:


> Hi...
> 
> My wife PCC got rejected in chennai yesterday.
> They stated that her passport is not having my name in the spouse column and the same has to be included with a new passport which will a new passport number.
> 
> But she has completed her medicals successfully two days ago with the existing passport.
> 
> What can be done in this case..Need your suggestions urgently.
> 
> Regards,
> Babu


----------



## vikaschandra

Tea&Coffee said:


> Dear All, Happy to write that we got our golden email today morning on 10.30 AM (Nepal Time)
> Thank you everyone in this forum......without your support can not achieve this much.
> Thank you vikaschandra sir, as your guidance I email DIBP yesterday and got grant today. Do not know its luck or something else but that very email plays important role to awake DIBP.
> 
> Engineers Australia ACS for 233311 Electrical Engineer: 8 April 2016
> PTE result each 65+ : 28 April 2016
> EOI: 01 May 2016
> INV: 11 May 2016
> Partner functional english PTE each 50+ : 25 May 2016
> Points Claim 60 (Age: 30, EA: 15, PTE: 10, Exp: 5)
> Visa lodge 189 SI: 26 May 2016
> CO Adelaide asked additional documents form 80 and 1221 for both: 21 June 2016
> Submitted on same day. Typed copy used Adobe Acrobat dc
> Sent email to DIBP Adelaide: 01 Sept 2016
> Got Grant 10.30 AM (Nepal Time) 100 days waiter : 02 Sept 2016
> IED: 08 June 2017
> 
> Wish all the applicants to get their grants soon as possible.
> Thank you so much
> immi tracker updated


Congratulations mate. Happy for you. Wish you all the best for your future endeavors


----------



## vikaschandra

Saifratna said:


> Dear forum members ,
> 
> I have applied for visa and as per co requested submitted all documents , i have applied from uae and uae work experieance Has been certified by ACS.
> So if i apply from UAE does it help in speedy procees for visa grant.


Nope it is not from where you apply that would speed the process or slow down the process. It is all about the authenticity, Integrity, completeness of the documents that makes difference and + some luck that will take tou through to Grant


----------



## chln.murthy

loveaussi said:


> Hi Murthy, many congratulations!!!!
> 
> By the way have they done the employment verification for you??


Yes mate,the immigration did a recent employer check only for me...

cause iam currently in sydney on 457..it was a phone &email verification with my employer.


----------



## sandeep3004

*Congrats*



chln.murthy said:


> Yes mate,the immigration did a recent employer check only for me...
> 
> cause iam currently in sydney on 457..it was a phone &email verification with my employer.


Many congrats mate..

Could u pls confrim if you claimed work exp points?as I am also on a 457 but haven't claimed any work ex points..so not expecting any emp verification. many thanks


----------



## chln.murthy

sandeep3004 said:


> Many congrats mate..
> 
> Could u pls confrim if you claimed work exp points?as I am also on a 457 but haven't claimed any work ex points..so not expecting any emp verification. many thanks


I have claimed 10 points for work experience and only current employer verification done as far as i know ...as none of my previous employers got a call or email from the DIBP...


----------



## loveaussi

chln.murthy said:


> Yes mate,the immigration did a recent employer check only for me...
> 
> cause iam currently in sydney on 457..it was a phone &email verification with my employer.


Thanks Murthy!!! All the best!


----------



## tikki2282

Gaurav Sharma said:


> Congrats mate...i am also an electrical engineer...visa lodged on 12 jan..Doc asked for correction of form 80 on 22june..submitted on same day..on 25 july they asked for more doc of details regarding my bro and sis which i was already given in form 80 becoz they are living in aus...till then no email,no contact..no grant....[
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi Gaurav, what kind of details being asked for you brother and sister in Aus? I have one of my relative in Aus and am not sure if I should provide his information in form 80?

Vikas/senior members: will it help providing a relative information in form 80 who is living in Aus and had an Aus citizenship as well?


----------



## abhisheklal04

I applied 489 eoi with Victoria. Just received invite yesterday. Now my sister has moved to Canberra recently. Canberra cones under designated area. Will the address of Canberra work while applying for 489 visa

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rosharma9

How can I delete uploaded document from Online Lodgment page?


----------



## tk123

rosharma9 said:


> How can I delete uploaded document from Online Lodgment page?




As I read on the official website, documents once uploaded cannot be deleted! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

*189 docs*

Hello All! Ok, so I have submitted my EOI and am getting my documents ready for submitting with my 189 application as soon as I get the invite. I have a few questions:

I am ordering my PCCs, but they will not be back in time for the initial application. Is it ok to upload them as soon as I receive them? Or should I wait for CO request?

Also, I am waiting to do medicals until they are requested, as I can't seem to get to the My Medi part on skill select. I don't know why I can't find the application. I wanted to frontload these, but with it being so close to when I will submit (in 2 weeks), is it better to wait? I figure it would be better to just do that as soon as it is requested. We are in WA, so it's an easy thing to take a trip to Perth to do the required medical exams. Will this hold up my application?

I did an employment verification with my skills assessment and AITSL verified all of my employment. I have employment verification letters for all of my previous employment, on official letterhead from the schools, etc. Do I also need to submit paystubs and contracts, since I have these letters? I am from the US and it is easy for them to verify my employment. I will be uploading said letters when I apply for the 189. Along with form 80.

That is all I can think of for now. Would love to hear from others who are teachers and have submitted documents for the 189! But really, just want to make sure I submit everything that is needed and don't have to go chasing more documents, holding up the actual grant. Thanks in advance!


----------



## sandeshrego

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Hello All! Ok, so I have submitted my EOI and am getting my documents ready for submitting with my 189 application as soon as I get the invite. I have a few questions:
> 
> I am ordering my PCCs, but they will not be back in time for the initial application. Is it ok to upload them as soon as I receive them? Or should I wait for CO request?
> 
> Also, I am waiting to do medicals until they are requested, as I can't seem to get to the My Medi part on skill select. I don't know why I can't find the application. I wanted to frontload these, but with it being so close to when I will submit (in 2 weeks), is it better to wait? I figure it would be better to just do that as soon as it is requested. We are in WA, so it's an easy thing to take a trip to Perth to do the required medical exams. Will this hold up my application?
> 
> I did an employment verification with my skills assessment and AITSL verified all of my employment. I have employment verification letters for all of my previous employment, on official letterhead from the schools, etc. Do I also need to submit paystubs and contracts, since I have these letters? I am from the US and it is easy for them to verify my employment. I will be uploading said letters when I apply for the 189. Along with form 80.
> 
> That is all I can think of for now. Would love to hear from others who are teachers and have submitted documents for the 189! But really, just want to make sure I submit everything that is needed and don't have to go chasing more documents, holding up the actual grant. Thanks in advance!


Once you get your Invite, immediately do your medicals and PCC and upload the Docs before CO asks you. If you dont upload and CO asks you, your grant will be delayed by another minimum 28-90 days.. Also, upload all employment docs like salary slip, offer letter, relieving letter, Company tax returns proof, promotion letter.. Upload all these above including PCC and Medicals within 15 days of your EOI.. Don't wait.. You will get direct grant.. As you are already working in OZ, they will verify your docs more strictly.. So, upload all


----------



## Ninja_Guy

Hello Everyone,

1. What if we have both 189 and 190 option?? which is better? I mean, I have heard that in SS, if you get invite the process will be faster
2. If company is not giving letter reference, we can have 2nd option to put the roles and responsibility on stamp paper. How many signatures are required on stamp paper??? Having a manger's signatures is enough??


----------



## AbhishekKotian

JAI-SC189 said:


> Hello Friends, I am happy to inform you all that me and my wife received grant mail on 31st Aug.
> 
> 261311
> PTE: Overall 77
> Experience considered: 8yrs
> EOI lodged 6th Feb 2016
> Invited on- 17-02-2016
> Visa Lodged - 23-03-2016
> PCC uploaded on 5th and 8th April 2016
> Received Comencement mail on 15th April 2016.
> Call from AHC : 22nd August 2016.. Interview was taken for around 15mins, i was asked to send payslips and bank stmt for may june july months in 2016 and also 3 months payslip and stmt in 2011 for month of may june july.
> Grant received on 31st August.
> 
> I wish good luck for all those who are waiting for grant !!
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

sandeshrego said:


> Once you get your Invite, immediately do your medicals and PCC and upload the Docs before CO asks you. If you dont upload and CO asks you, your grant will be delayed by another minimum 28-90 days.. Also, upload all employment docs like salary slip, offer letter, relieving letter, Company tax returns proof, promotion letter.. Upload all these above including PCC and Medicals within 15 days of your EOI.. Don't wait.. You will get direct grant.. As you are already working in OZ, they will verify your docs more strictly.. So, upload all


I'm not working yet. Have to apply for the 189 and have my bridging visa kick in to allow work rights. I do have a job lined up as soon as I am allowed to work. I wanted to do it all up front, but the My Medi account isn't allowing me to produce the HAP id and all that I need to do the medicals. I don't know if maybe I'm doing something wrong?

I don't have payslips/contracts and the like. All I have are my reference letters and my employment verification letters. This is why I asked if I would have to supply the other stuff, as I already have the actual employment verification letters on company letterhead, signed by the officiating person, etc. If I have to have the other stuff, I need to get these items. There was a fire and I lost all of my paperwork...hence the reason for not having those things. I had to request all the letters and such that I do have.

I'm not really stressed if the grant takes a little bit. I planned for at least 3 months for the grant. So, that's not too much of a concern for me. This entire process takes a LOT of time...it has taken me over a year just to get to the EOI stage! Thus, I'm not stressed if the actual grant takes a couple of months. That's nothing compared to all the time it took just to get to this point. LOL


----------



## tk123

2 questions on documents.

1- Experience Letter: does it need to have contact details of the person signing it. Or does CO call the company number as given in the letterhead.

2- in general, the uploads have to be just high resolution scans, or do I get copies, then notarised, and then scan the notarised copies?

Thanks in advance! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lazyPanda

For the 189 visa, do we need to upload proof of non-relevant work experience (e.g. work exp letters, pay slips etc). Also, does DIAC verify non-relevant work experience by calling/contacting employers? If so, I may give my ex-employers a heads up.


----------



## pon.saravanan

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Hello All! Ok, so I have submitted my EOI and am getting my documents ready for submitting with my 189 application as soon as I get the invite. I have a few questions:
> 
> I am ordering my PCCs, but they will not be back in time for the initial application. Is it ok to upload them as soon as I receive them? Or should I wait for CO request?
> 
> Also, I am waiting to do medicals until they are requested, as I can't seem to get to the My Medi part on skill select. I don't know why I can't find the application. I wanted to frontload these, but with it being so close to when I will submit (in 2 weeks), is it better to wait? I figure it would be better to just do that as soon as it is requested. We are in WA, so it's an easy thing to take a trip to Perth to do the required medical exams. Will this hold up my application?
> 
> I did an employment verification with my skills assessment and AITSL verified all of my employment. I have employment verification letters for all of my previous employment, on official letterhead from the schools, etc. Do I also need to submit paystubs and contracts, since I have these letters? I am from the US and it is easy for them to verify my employment. I will be uploading said letters when I apply for the 189. Along with form 80.
> 
> That is all I can think of for now. Would love to hear from others who are teachers and have submitted documents for the 189! But really, just want to make sure I submit everything that is needed and don't have to go chasing more documents, holding up the actual grant. Thanks in advance!


Dont wait for the invites. You can go for the medicals even before the invites.

I did that. Look for my health declarations and create a new immi account from there. you will have your hapid with you to go for the medicals. 

Best of luck.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Yesterday I got to know that AHC contacted one of my previous employer also for verification in July and Corporate HR responded, though dont know about other employers. 

So looks like this is the process that first they contact employers for verification and then they give us the call ie from AHC as in my case employer verification in July and Call to me in Aug.

Can I expect visa in Sept then:confused2::confused2:


----------



## harinderjitf5

It would be better if you can provide number. But AHC can call on company number as well as provided number of that person. 

You can upload colored scan copies with 100 px. no need to get it ntarized.



tk123 said:


> 2 questions on documents.
> 
> 1- Experience Letter: does it need to have contact details of the person signing it. Or does CO call the company number as given in the letterhead.
> 
> 2- in general, the uploads have to be just high resolution scans, or do I get copies, then notarised, and then scan the notarised copies?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missemma2005

missemma2005 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone might know something about the bpay option: I just filled out my application for 189 and paid by bpay. Problem is, it's 12 am on a Friday night in Sydney. The immi website said payment must be received by Monday Sept 5th and I'm not sure if they're going to receive the funds by then.
> 
> What will happen if they don't receive it?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


Hi, 

Just thought I'd post an update about my issue: The bpay payment went through overnight - no idea how since my bank said they don't process bpay on weekends, anyway I got an email saying application has been received and they issued us with bridging visas immediately. I uploaded all the docs around noon - and now we wait!  

Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumM

Yes, with me also.

They woke up only after call, I was under the assumption all this while that the application is being processed BUT .............. 



jitin81 said:


> Hi Guys.....A strange thing happened today. I have completed 100 days since visa lodge and application is still in received status. My agent called up DIBP to enquire about the status and they said that there is no CO assigned to the case till now and they are even surprised that how did this happen. They said that the case was assigned to some CO earlier but somehow it's been missed out. They have asked us to check after a week and there would be some CO assigned by then as they have raised the request. Has something of this sort happened with any of you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81

sumM said:


> Yes, with me also.
> 
> They woke up only after call, I was under the assumption all this while that the application is being processed BUT ..............


When did you call them and what's your visa application date? Has your status changed after the call?

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

tikki2282 said:


> Hi Gaurav, what kind of details being asked for you brother and sister in Aus? I have one of my relative in Aus and am not sure if I should provide his information in form 80?
> 
> Vikas/senior members: will it help providing a relative information in form 80 who is living in Aus and had an Aus citizenship as well?




They asked for their employment details...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

abhisheklal04 said:


> I applied 489 eoi with Victoria. Just received invite yesterday. Now my sister has moved to Canberra recently. Canberra cones under designated area. Will the address of Canberra work while applying for 489 visa
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Can you tell me how it will work when you have received nomination based on your sister living in Victoria and now she has moved to Canberra? Will your nomination by Victoria stands valid? Probably a senior can suggest you


----------



## tikki2282

Gaurav Sharma said:


> They asked for their employment details...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

tikki2282 said:


> Hi Gaurav, what kind of details being asked for you brother and sister in Aus? I have one of my relative in Aus and am not sure if I should provide his information in form 80?
> 
> Vikas/senior members: will it help providing a relative information in form 80 who is living in Aus and had an Aus citizenship as well?


Not mandatory actually. still if you want to provide details you can just give details of what has been asked on the form.. name, address, dob


----------



## vikaschandra

LadyRogueRayne said:


> I'm not working yet. Have to apply for the 189 and have my bridging visa kick in to allow work rights. I do have a job lined up as soon as I am allowed to work. I wanted to do it all up front, but the My Medi account isn't allowing me to produce the HAP id and all that I need to do the medicals. I don't know if maybe I'm doing something wrong?
> 
> I don't have payslips/contracts and the like. All I have are my reference letters and my employment verification letters. This is why I asked if I would have to supply the other stuff, as I already have the actual employment verification letters on company letterhead, signed by the officiating person, etc. If I have to have the other stuff, I need to get these items. There was a fire and I lost all of my paperwork...hence the reason for not having those things. I had to request all the letters and such that I do have.
> 
> I'm not really stressed if the grant takes a little bit. I planned for at least 3 months for the grant. So, that's not too much of a concern for me. This entire process takes a LOT of time...it has taken me over a year just to get to the EOI stage! Thus, I'm not stressed if the actual grant takes a couple of months. That's nothing compared to all the time it took just to get to this point. LOL


as you receive your Invite you have two ways to go for medicals before visa lodge and post visa lodge. you wish to proceed with medicals you have to choose the option of my health declaration check this link it will help you understand what to do and this link on Completing my health declaration

With regards to providing evidences for your claims try to get as many supporting documents as possible. if you do not have pay slips see if you can provide bank statements, if that is not possible see if you can provide salary certificate from your previous employer as it could help too. 
getting grant without CO contact or grant getting delayed all depends on authenticity, integrity and completeness of documents provided to support your claims. All that is important during visa lodge is try to get as much evidence possible so that CO does not come back asking for it.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

vikaschandra said:


> as you receive your Invite you have two ways to go for medicals before visa lodge and post visa lodge. you wish to proceed with medicals you have to choose the option of my health declaration check this link it will help you understand what to do and this link on Completing my health declaration


But when I click on Start My Health Declarations, it takes me to the login for my Immi account. I log in, and there is no place for me to click for My Health Declarations. I can't seem to find it anywhere. That's where my issue is. :confused2:


----------



## Brane

Hi FOLKS,
Is it mandatory to upload *all* salary slips,tax returns,form 16 from previous employer after receiving ITA for 189 subclass?
Because i am not quite sure if i have all these documents in place from my previous employer..

Please help!!!

Regards,
Brane


----------



## vikaschandra

LadyRogueRayne said:


> But when I click on Start My Health Declarations, it takes me to the login for my Immi account. I log in, and there is no place for me to click for My Health Declarations. I can't seem to find it anywhere. That's where my issue is. :confused2:


Immi account needs to be created this is the platform that you will be using for visa application.. this is where you upload all the documents, see your medical status, see the application status, correspondence status.. 

proceed with creating the immi account and thereby you will be able to find My Health Declaration to proceed further

check this link creating Immiaccount


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

vikaschandra said:


> Immi account needs to be created this is the platform that you will be using for visa application.. this is where you upload all the documents, see your medical status, see the application status, correspondence status..
> 
> proceed with creating the immi account and thereby you will be able to find My Health Declaration to proceed further
> 
> check this link creating Immiaccount


Yes, I found it now and feel really goofy that I didn't see it before. Thank you for being patient and explaining. I'm not usually this dense! LOL


----------



## vikaschandra

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Yes, I found it now and feel really goofy that I didn't see it before. Thank you for being patient and explaining. I'm not usually this dense! LOL


1. also note that you will have the limit of 60 documents per applicant to be uploaded on the immiaccount (which is adequate for most of the applicants) 
2. secondly, once uploaded the documents cannot be deleted or replaced. so take extra caution to select the right category and choose the right file to be uploaded. 
3. Documents upload option will only be enabled once you have made the visa fees payment.
4. You don't get to see the medical results only the status of the results uploaded by the panel physician
5. make sure to fill in the form 80 and form 1221 this is becoming mandatory part of the checklist.

best of luck with your application.


----------



## aussieby2016

Brane said:


> Hi FOLKS,
> Is it mandatory to upload *all* salary slips,tax returns,form 16 from previous employer after receiving ITA for 189 subclass?
> Because i am not quite sure if i have all these documents in place from my previous employer..
> 
> Please help!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


try to upload all....if not atleast one of first and one of last quarter of every year......


----------



## tarun_87

lazyPanda said:


> For the 189 visa, do we need to upload proof of non-relevant work experience (e.g. work exp letters, pay slips etc). Also, does DIAC verify non-relevant work experience by calling/contacting employers? If so, I may give my ex-employers a heads up.


Hi,
No. You do not need to upload any documents or evidence about any work experience you are not claiming points for. DIAC is burdened with loads of verification work as it is and will not verify work experience, if you are not claiming any points on it. But its always good to be correct and truthful about your work exprience even if you are not claiming any points for it. Cheers


----------



## vikaschandra

tarun_87 said:


> Hi,
> No. You do not need to upload any documents or evidence about any work experience you are not claiming points for. DIAC is burdened with loads of verification work as it is and will not verify work experience, if you are not claiming any points on it. But its always good to be correct and truthful about your work exprience even if you are not claiming any points for it. Cheers


as far as i know if you are not claiming points for work experience there would be no employment verification.


----------



## MSNaveed

Subscribing!!

Visa payment is done - Sept 2nd 2016.
Loading documents - In progress.
Medicals - Sept 6th 2016.
PCC - Completed.


----------



## harsim09

*Need help in submitting acs application*



msr83 said:


> This thread is created to bring in those who are launching visa in 2016.:juggle:


Hi,

I am confused regarding my lateral entry B.Tech in computer science. My degree started from 3rd semester only so how should I clarify it while submitting acs as i completed diploma and then degree.


----------



## gvskishore

hi all,
is it mandatory to provide employment references on company letter head or a SD will do for 189 visa application?
thanks

Sent from my Che1-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomaeng

Hello mates,
I have been asked to submit medical, form 1221 and form 80 by the CO and I have submit them. After my upload was completed I pressed on Information provided button in my immi application. 

The question is do I need to send an email to the CO that I have submitted the required documents, or pressing Information provided button is enough?

Thanks


----------



## anoop21

gvskishore said:


> hi all,
> is it mandatory to provide employment references on company letter head or a SD will do for 189 visa application?
> thanks
> 
> Sent from my Che1-L04 using Tapatalk


 if you don't get ref letter from company then you can go for SD from Colleague/senior/manager .. If you attach business card of that person it will speed up the acs assessment..


----------



## chefbijoy

Hi guys My name is bijoy .I am from India. I am planning to apply for 189 subclass visa .I am a professionally qualified chef having 13 years experience. I want to know how and where I shud start my process . Little bit confused with somethings.from 2006 to 2010 I was working as chef in sharja and they paid me thru cash..no pay slip no bank statement.only thing I have from them is a experience certificate which don't say anything Abt salary or how it is paid and the visa stamp in my old passport ..i tried contacting them but no use ..... I can get all my payslip from 2003 to 2006 and 2011 to 2016 .. Please help me seniors...how can I apply and what is the solution? 
Thanks 
Bijoy


----------



## coffee123

chefbijoy said:


> Hi guys My name is bijoy .I am from India. I am planning to apply for 189 subclass visa .I am a professionally qualified chef having 13 years experience. I want to know how and where I shud start my process . Little bit confused with somethings.from 2006 to 2010 I was working as chef in sharja and they paid me thru cash..no pay slip no bank statement.only thing I have from them is a experience certificate which don't say anything Abt salary or how it is paid and the visa stamp in my old passport ..i tried contacting them but no use ..... I can get all my payslip from 2003 to 2006 and 2011 to 2016 .. Please help me seniors...how can I apply and what is the solution?
> Thanks
> Bijoy


0 . Please refer to 189 EOI thread, this thread is for VISA filing i.e. post getting invite.
1. Find your job category per AU visa details.
2. get your qualification + experience accessed by your job category.
3. Fill EOI - all qualification & Experience you mention need to have proper evidence proof (Job letter, reference, tax documents etc as needed.)
4. wait for Invite


----------



## vikaschandra

Thomaeng said:


> Hello mates,
> I have been asked to submit medical, form 1221 and form 80 by the CO and I have submit them. After my upload was completed I pressed on Information provided button in my immi application.
> 
> The question is do I need to send an email to the CO that I have submitted the required documents, or pressing Information provided button is enough?
> 
> Thanks


sending email is not required if you have uploaded the required doc and clicked IP Button. the status must have changed to "Assessment in Progress"


----------



## andreyx108b

MSNaveed said:


> Subscribing!!
> 
> 
> 
> Visa payment is done - Sept 2nd 2016.
> 
> Loading documents - In progress.
> 
> Medicals - Sept 6th 2016.
> 
> PCC - Completed.




Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jigar87

*BLS India - the show stopper *

Hi Guys,

Has anyone faced issues while applying for PCC from BLS international ?

I have applied for PCC India from BLS in Hong Kong, on their website they have mentioned that PCC will be issued in 3 to 30 days. They have also mentioned that if Indian passport is issued at Hong Kong than it will take only 3 days to issue PCC.

My passport is issued at Hong Kong, and I had applied for PCC on 29th August, still no news. Sarkari baabus over there casually tell me that it can take 1,2,3,4 months cant say anything. 




baburaj07 said:


> Hi...
> 
> My wife PCC got rejected in chennai yesterday.
> They stated that her passport is not having my name in the spouse column and the same has to be included with a new passport which will a new passport number.
> 
> But she has completed her medicals successfully two days ago with the existing passport.
> 
> What can be done in this case..Need your suggestions urgently.
> 
> Regards,
> Babu


I have reverse case of what is mentioned by baburaj07. My wife has my name in her passport under spouse name, but I dont have her name under my passport. Can this be a reason for PCC rejection?

My PSK should fall under Mumbai jurisdiction.


----------



## chefbijoy

Thank you coffee 123 ....but wat about the payslip and bank statements issues.please.


----------



## coffee123

chefbijoy said:


> Thank you coffee 123 ....but wat about the payslip and bank statements issues.please.


Not having a document (reference, pay statement, offer letter, tax filing etc) to prove your employment could be treated as fake experience if validation comes negative at any stage. 

Sorry can't help on advising here - why don't you calculate your points excluding this period & then access your ITA probability in your 189 trade/skill.


----------



## harinderjitf5

no need to but you can do if you want


Thomaeng said:


> Hello mates,
> I have been asked to submit medical, form 1221 and form 80 by the CO and I have submit them. After my upload was completed I pressed on Information provided button in my immi application.
> 
> The question is do I need to send an email to the CO that I have submitted the required documents, or pressing Information provided button is enough?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Thomaeng

vikaschandra said:


> sending email is not required if you have uploaded the required doc and clicked IP Button. the status must have changed to "Assessment in Progress"


Thanks Vika, the status like you said changed to in progress.


----------



## Thomaeng

harinderjitf5 said:


> no need to but you can do if you want


Thanks, harinderjitf5


----------



## Tea&Coffee

Hi All,
I have attached my SI 189 visa copy to motivate all the candidates who are waiting for long.
Best of Luck for you Quick Grant!


----------



## Tea&Coffee

Thomaeng said:


> Hello mates,
> I have been asked to submit medical, form 1221 and form 80 by the CO and I have submit them. After my upload was completed I pressed on Information provided button in my immi application.
> 
> The question is do I need to send an email to the CO that I have submitted the required documents, or pressing Information provided button is enough?
> 
> Thanks


HI,

I have uploaded asked documents in my immiaccount and press IP button and also send those documents by to the email address from where I got requested email for documents.
You can email to them, no harm!
All the Best


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys, Quick question. in Form 80, under the house address section, what date should i enter in the from date column, if i had lived in the same address all my life. should it be the year and month 10 years from now or the date i was born?


----------



## dish2690

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys, Quick question. in Form 80, under the house address section, what date should i enter in the from date column, if i had lived in the same address all my life. should it be the year and month 10 years from now or the date i was born?




You just need to mention the address for last 10 years only. 

Not specifically from your birth even if you have stayed at the same place since birth.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankursharma012

*Question regarding resume ?*

Hello everyone,

After uploading all the docs the CO contacted me for remaining medical and PCC. I have submitted the medical and PCC and then clicked on "Information Provided" button. Now the status is in "Assessment in progress". Today only I realized that I have missed submitting the resume. Is resume mandatory ? Is there a way I can upload the resume before CO asks me for this again ? Please suggest.

regards
Ankur


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dish2690 said:


> You just need to mention the address for last 10 years only.
> 
> Not specifically from your birth even if you have stayed at the same place since birth.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So that would be September 2006?


----------



## MissionAus_2016

As per myimmitracker :

130 Visa Grants in July
115 Visa Grants in August

So all in all.. August month went well in terms of numbers and in terms of clearing some back logs.. lets hope Sept month also will go well and atleast all guys from 2015 and Q1 2016 get VISA Grants

All the best!!


----------



## harinderjitf5

you can upload docs even after pressiong IP button.


ankursharma012 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> After uploading all the docs the CO contacted me for remaining medical and PCC. I have submitted the medical and PCC and then clicked on "Information Provided" button. Now the status is in "Assessment in progress". Today only I realized that I have missed submitting the resume. Is resume mandatory ? Is there a way I can upload the resume before CO asks me for this again ? Please suggest.
> 
> regards
> Ankur


----------



## ankursharma012

harinderjitf5 said:


> you can upload docs even after pressiong IP button.


Thanks buddy.


----------



## dish2690

gonnabeexpat said:


> So that would be September 2006?




Last 10 years from the day you fill up the form and apply for the visa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dish2690

ankursharma012 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> After uploading all the docs the CO contacted me for remaining medical and PCC. I have submitted the medical and PCC and then clicked on "Information Provided" button. Now the status is in "Assessment in progress". Today only I realized that I have missed submitting the resume. Is resume mandatory ? Is there a way I can upload the resume before CO asks me for this again ? Please suggest.
> 
> 
> 
> regards
> 
> Ankur




You can upload the resume at any time with your application. It is the same as you uploaded the rest of your documents. The CO will notice it once it is uploaded.

Not sure it is mandatory to upload, but it is advisable to do so.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dish2690 said:


> Last 10 years from the day you fill up the form and apply for the visa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok so it should be like , SEp 2006 to see 2007, SEp 2007 to SEp 2008, SEp 2008 to SEp 2009 us it?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## jigar87

jigar87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anyone faced issues while applying for PCC from BLS international ?
> 
> I have applied for PCC India from BLS in Hong Kong, on their website they have mentioned that PCC will be issued in 3 to 30 days. They have also mentioned that if Indian passport is issued at Hong Kong than it will take only 3 days to issue PCC.
> 
> My passport is issued at Hong Kong, and I had applied for PCC on 29th August, still no news. Sarkari baabus over there casually tell me that it can take 1,2,3,4 months cant say anything.
> 
> 
> 
> baburaj07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi...
> 
> My wife PCC got rejected in chennai yesterday.
> They stated that her passport is not having my name in the spouse column and the same has to be included with a new passport which will a new passport number.
> 
> But she has completed her medicals successfully two days ago with the existing passport.
> 
> What can be done in this case..Need your suggestions urgently.
> 
> Regards,
> Babu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have reverse case of what is mentioned by baburaj07. My wife has my name in her passport under spouse name, but I dont have her name under my passport. Can this be a reason for PCC rejection?
> 
> My PSK should fall under Mumbai jurisdiction.
Click to expand...

Can some one shed some light on this ?

My wife has my name in her passport..I dont have her name in my passport..and she has before marriage address in her passport..while applying for PCC we had put our passport address in PCC application (so both have different address in PCC application). One is of Mumbai and other is of Jaipur.

Worried about India PCC now, it seems it will be a big pain.


----------



## dish2690

gonnabeexpat said:


> Ok so it should be like , SEp 2006 to see 2007, SEp 2007 to SEp 2008, SEp 2008 to SEp 2009 us it?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk




It should be same address, September 2006-September 2016. You don't need to me tuon each year seperately as it is the same address. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankursharma012

jigar87 said:


> Can some one shed some light on this ?
> 
> My wife has my name in her passport..I dont have her name in my passport..and she has before marriage address in her passport..while applying for PCC we had put our passport address in PCC application (so both have different address in PCC application). One is of Mumbai and other is of Jaipur.
> 
> Worried about India PCC now, it seems it will be a big pain.


I have kind of reverse case from yours. I have my wife's name in passport and she doesn't have my name. We both have different addresses in our passports. I applied for PCC mentioning passport addresses and got PCC and got the PCCs. But I did this process outside India.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dish2690 said:


> It should be same address, September 2006-September 2016. You don't need to me tuon each year seperately as it is the same address.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes makes sense thanks.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## jigar87

ankursharma012 said:


> I have kind of reverse case from yours. I have my wife's name in passport and she doesn't have my name. We both have different addresses in our passports. I applied for PCC mentioning passport addresses and got PCC and got the PCCs. But I did this process outside India.


Hi Ankur, 

Thank you for sharing your case. 
Even I am applying for India PCC from outside India.

Feels good to know that similar case like mine got PCC  



Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## jatin1011

prvnmali said:


> Whooooa.. Whooooa... Got Golden Mail...today (2-Sept-2016)
> 
> Today is best day... This little excitement hits my Brain and says... You did it!!!! Thank you God...
> 
> But definitely this is all because of help of "EXPAT FORUM" "IMMI TRACKER".
> 
> My Thanks goes to everyone in this forum who helped me directly or indirectly.
> Special thanks goes to Vaibhav, Megha, Mohak, Atif, Chakki, ANoop, Hemanth, DILIP.
> 
> I dont' have words to say.. thank you everyone... :second::second:


Hi,

Did you claim any points for employment.

Regards


----------



## anujaus24

MissionAus_2016 said:


> As per myimmitracker :
> 
> 130 Visa Grants in July
> 115 Visa Grants in August
> 
> So all in all.. August month went well in terms of numbers and in terms of clearing some back logs.. lets hope Sept month also will go well and atleast all guys from 2015 and Q1 2016 get VISA Grants
> 
> All the best!!


I see in your timeline there was a employment verification done...did you provide reference letter or statuary letter for this exp ? and also is it for a small company or MNC...just trying to find out pattern in what cases they are doing verification..any idea what question they ask during verification..


----------



## jairichi

ankursharma012 said:


> I have kind of reverse case from yours. I have my wife's name in passport and she doesn't have my name. We both have different addresses in our passports. I applied for PCC mentioning passport addresses and got PCC and got the PCCs. But I did this process outside India.


In our case neither my wife's nor my passport had each other's name and we got our PCC from Indian consulate without any issue.


----------



## divakarann

Guys,

I am new to this forum and hail from Chennai. I have known about migrating to Australia for couple of years, but somehow was never interested till end of July. 
Sudden change of mind and with some support / expert advise from my friends, I managed to reach the Visa Invite stage in just over a months time.

Joined this forum seeking help on the following:

a) Any document checklist that can be useful while completing the Visa Application.

b) My Wife is pregnant now and we are expecting our second baby in February'17. I understand that Chest X-ray is mandatory to clear the medicals and the same is not going to happen for my wife till she delivers the baby.
I am a bit confused on how to proceed, as my initial plan was to move alone in March'2017, get settled and bring my family by end of 2017.

thought of two options:
1. I apply only for me, go and settle in Australia and then apply for my family visa.
2. Apply for the entire family and complete all process except Chest X-Ray for my wife. But not sure if this process will get over by next March. I presume, after baby is delivered, we need to get a passport for the baby and there could be further process. 

Can someone suggest which is the best option and advise. 

Thanks.
Divakar


__________________
261111
(AGE : *** end of 32 (just a month left for 33)
29-JUL-2016 - ACS Filed
04-AUG-2016 - ACS confirmation for 8+ work exp
13-Aug-2016 - PTE 1st ATTEMPT
14-AUG-2016 - PTE RESULT - Average 67 (READING 54)
15-AUG-2016 - EOI filed with 60 Points
23-AUG-2016 - PTE 2nd ATTEMPT
26-AUG-2016 - PTE RESULT - 80+ in all four categories
26-AUG-2016 - EOI UPDATED with 80 Points
01-SEP-2016 - VISA INVITE Received


----------



## anoop21

divakarann said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum and hail from Chennai. I have known about migrating to Australia for couple of years, but somehow was never interested till end of July.
> Sudden change of mind and with some support / expert advise from my friends, I managed to reach the Visa Invite stage in just over a months time.
> 
> Joined this forum seeking help on the following:
> 
> a) Any document checklist that can be useful while completing the Visa Application.
> 
> b) My Wife is pregnant now and we are expecting our second baby in February'17. I understand that Chest X-ray is mandatory to clear the medicals and the same is not going to happen for my wife till she delivers the baby.
> I am a bit confused on how to proceed, as my initial plan was to move alone in March'2017, get settled and bring my family by end of 2017.
> 
> thought of two options:
> 1. I apply only for me, go and settle in Australia and then apply for my family visa.
> 2. Apply for the entire family and complete all process except Chest X-Ray for my wife. But not sure if this process will get over by next March. I presume, after baby is delivered, we need to get a passport for the baby and there could be further process.
> 
> Can someone suggest which is the best option and advise.
> 
> Thanks.
> Divakar
> 
> 
> __________________
> 261111
> (AGE : *** end of 32 (just a month left for 33)
> 29-JUL-2016 - ACS Filed
> 04-AUG-2016 - ACS confirmation for 8+ work exp
> 13-Aug-2016 - PTE 1st ATTEMPT
> 14-AUG-2016 - PTE RESULT - Average 67 (READING 54)
> 15-AUG-2016 - EOI filed with 60 Points
> 23-AUG-2016 - PTE 2nd ATTEMPT
> 26-AUG-2016 - PTE RESULT - 80+ in all four categories
> 26-AUG-2016 - EOI UPDATED with 80 Points
> 01-SEP-2016 - VISA INVITE Received


Even I am also doing the same...I have paid the fee for me today...and ill get the PR ..then will apply for my wife in later 2017...because holding visa till delivery is not good idea...dont know if any rule changes in between...

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

divakarann said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum and hail from Chennai. I have known about migrating to Australia for couple of years, but somehow was never interested till end of July.
> Sudden change of mind and with some support / expert advise from my friends, I managed to reach the Visa Invite stage in just over a months time.
> 
> Joined this forum seeking help on the following:
> 
> a) Any document checklist that can be useful while completing the Visa Application.
> 
> b) My Wife is pregnant now and we are expecting our second baby in February'17. I understand that Chest X-ray is mandatory to clear the medicals and the same is not going to happen for my wife till she delivers the baby.
> I am a bit confused on how to proceed, as my initial plan was to move alone in March'2017, get settled and bring my family by end of 2017.
> 
> thought of two options:
> 1. I apply only for me, go and settle in Australia and then apply for my family visa.
> 2. Apply for the entire family and complete all process except Chest X-Ray for my wife. But not sure if this process will get over by next March. I presume, after baby is delivered, we need to get a passport for the baby and there could be further process.
> 
> Can someone suggest which is the best option and advise.
> 
> Thanks.
> Divakar
> 
> 
> __________________
> 261111
> (AGE : *** end of 32 (just a month left for 33)
> 29-JUL-2016 - ACS Filed
> 04-AUG-2016 - ACS confirmation for 8+ work exp
> 13-Aug-2016 - PTE 1st ATTEMPT
> 14-AUG-2016 - PTE RESULT - Average 67 (READING 54)
> 15-AUG-2016 - EOI filed with 60 Points
> 23-AUG-2016 - PTE 2nd ATTEMPT
> 26-AUG-2016 - PTE RESULT - 80+ in all four categories
> 26-AUG-2016 - EOI UPDATED with 80 Points
> 01-SEP-2016 - VISA INVITE Received


I would suggest you to go with option 2. Lodge visa application. Inform CO to hold processing as your wife is pregnant. Once wife delivers baby get passport for baby and then get medicals done for mom and baby.


----------



## divakarann

anoop21 said:


> Even I am also doing the same...I have paid the fee for me today...and ill get the PR ..then will apply for my wife in later 2017...because holding visa till delivery is not good idea...dont know if any rule changes in between...
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Thanks Mate.. Any idea how easy or how difficult it is.. I read that it might take over an year for processing partner visa and it might as well cost double.


----------



## jairichi

divakarann said:


> Thanks Mate.. Any idea how easy or how difficult it is.. I read that it might take over an year for processing partner visa and it might as well cost double.


That is correct. The current processing time is 14 months. Do not lose those precious months by staying away from your little one. It is not an emotional blackmail.


----------



## mit.tolia

*Format of email to CO*

Hi Seniors,

I had received an email when CO was allocated to me as I had not started uploading my documents. In the mail attachment, it was mentioned that I need to respond in reply to her email within 28 days along with providing all the docs.

I have uploaded all the docs on ImmiAccount and the status of it is again in Assessment in Progress.

Could anyone please let me know what details I should include in an email response to CO? I have mentioned my name, file number, TRN number etc. and I have also mentioned that all the relevant documents for myself and other applicants have been uploaded etc.

Should I need to also mention what I have uploaded for each document type? I really doubt whether they would read such a long email?

If anyone could share a format it would be grt?

Regards,

Mit Tolia


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> So that would be September 2006?


why do you want to write 2006 calculating 10 years making several entries. all you got to do is just make one entry and mention

From date: MM/YYYY (your birth date) to date : Till date


----------



## vikaschandra

mit.tolia said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I had received an email when CO was allocated to me as I had not started uploading my documents. In the mail attachment, it was mentioned that I need to respond in reply to her email within 28 days along with providing all the docs.
> 
> I have uploaded all the docs on ImmiAccount and the status of it is again in Assessment in Progress.
> 
> Could anyone please let me know what details I should include in an email response to CO? I have mentioned my name, file number, TRN number etc. and I have also mentioned that all the relevant documents for myself and other applicants have been uploaded etc.
> 
> Should I need to also mention what I have uploaded for each document type? I really doubt whether they would read such a long email?
> 
> If anyone could share a format it would be grt?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mit Tolia


that would not be required on the email as it has been already uploaded on the immaccount. still if you would like to provide details of what has been uploaded you can just put it in a word document and upload it.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vikaschandra said:


> why do you want to write 2006 calculating 10 years making several entries. all you got to do is just make one entry and mention
> 
> From date: MM/YYYY (your birth date) to date : Till date


thats how i have filled up that section. Also another question part h proposed travel and further stay is not applicable right ? If iam not planning to visit au at present 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## prashantbhagat

*Visa Processing - Needed Help*

Hi,

I received my ITA last week. Can anyone please let me know about the document checklist.

Would be really appreciable if someone can resolve my below query.

When initiating the Visa processing do I need to submit all the documents in one go. or I can make the payment and submit all the documents available and wait for CO advise.
Do I need to submit PCC now. Also please suggest how to get it. I am based in Bangalore.
Do I need to submit Dependent English Proof now.or later
Is Birth Certificate mandatory to submit or Passport will work.
Can I make the payment and submit any document later
Only last 10 years Exp Cert and Bank statement is required. This was mentioned in Aus Govt Website. *Skilled employment
Evidence of any claimed skilled employment or self-employment in the 10 year period immediately before you were invited to apply*, Please confirm.

Request you to please resolve my query.


Thanks,
PKB


----------



## anoop21

gonnabeexpat said:


> thats how i have filled up that section. Also another question part h proposed travel and further stay is not applicable right ? If iam not planning to visit au at present
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Whatever Not Applicable.. keep it blank..


----------



## coffee123

prashantbhagat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my ITA last week. Can anyone please let me know about the document checklist.
> 
> Would be really appreciable if someone can resolve my below query.
> 
> When initiating the Visa processing do I need to submit all the documents in one go. or I can make the payment and submit all the documents available and wait for CO advise.
> Do I need to submit PCC now. Also please suggest how to get it. I am based in Bangalore.
> Do I need to submit Dependent English Proof now.or later
> Is Birth Certificate mandatory to submit or Passport will work.
> Can I make the payment and submit any document later
> Only last 10 years Exp Cert and Bank statement is required. This was mentioned in Aus Govt Website. *Skilled employment
> Evidence of any claimed skilled employment or self-employment in the 10 year period immediately before you were invited to apply*, Please confirm.
> 
> Request you to please resolve my query.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> PKB


After making the payment you need to provide all the documents while submitting the VISA application. In case you don't have any document or miss anything - CO is eventually going to ask for the same (you would have 28 days to respond to CO request - if you need more time then you need to ask for same to CO).
PCC/Medical etc - whatever is pending - there is nothing holding you back now- do it ASAP.

Passport in lieu of birth certificate - should do.


----------



## anoop21

prashantbhagat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my ITA last week. Can anyone please let me know about the document checklist.
> 
> Would be really appreciable if someone can resolve my below query.
> 
> When initiating the Visa processing do I need to submit all the documents in one go. or I can make the payment and submit all the documents available and wait for CO advise. *- Try to upload all the applicable documents after making payment.. not immediate you can take couple of days time..*
> Do I need to submit PCC now. Also please suggest how to get it. I am based in Bangalore. *- Take PSK appointment.. You will get that in 1 hour if you are residing at the same place as mentioned in the Passport.*
> Do I need to submit Dependent English Proof now.or later* - same as your question no 1*
> Is Birth Certificate mandatory to submit or Passport will work*. - Passport will work*
> Can I make the payment and submit any document later* - same as your question no 1*
> Only last 10 years Exp Cert and Bank statement is required. This was mentioned in Aus Govt Website. *Skilled employment
> Evidence of any claimed skilled employment or self-employment in the 10 year period immediately before you were invited to apply*, Please confirm. *- Better provide as much info as possible.. but for more than 10 years Exp.. Last 10 years is fine..*
> 
> Request you to please resolve my query.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> PKB


 response inline...


----------



## piyushanjali

tarun_87 said:


> piyushanjali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kamalendra said:
> 
> 
> 
> reached 160 days,,, don't know where I am lost n so mine application,,, no follow up calls, no follow up mails, nothing worked in my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey..same here for me...130days...nothing working for me as well....each day pasding with anguish and worry and its even worse as already resigned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know how it feels guys. My golden email took almost 200 days. But rest assured it will come for sure. DIBP does verifications of most of the documents and the delay in reply by the responding party might cause delays. Overseas document checks might take a while. But if all documents are correct - its just a matter of time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wish u all a speedy grant. Cheers
Click to expand...


Thanks for your wishes and hope god listens to u...if not to me..ersevere:ersevere:ersevere:ersevere:


----------



## Sithi

*GSM brisbane Number*

Can anyone share GSM Brisbane contact number?


----------



## starwin4u

*Driest Day*

Hi All,

I think today is a Dry day for PR, No Grant reported both in Immitracker or in Expat forum....

Now only I'm feeling the mood of waiting for the grant.. its just three day since I click on information provided, But logged in to Immi site around 150 times in the last 3 days..

Its a Pain... I'm not normal, feeling like abnormal.. I still dont know how people are waiting for around 9-12 Months.. specially 263111.


----------



## gurbhej.garrysran

Hi,

I have added my surname to my name few months back. While applying 189 visa it asks if you have ever known with some other name, in that column I am not able to specify my old name(which is without surname) as it requires family name blank to be filled. All of my certificates have my name without surname while my passport has it. Please guide me about this. Will that be an issue if I just chose "No change" in order to move ahead with form and than upload my name change affidavit while uploading documents??

Regards
Garry


----------



## farjaf

Sithi said:


> Can anyone share GSM Brisbane contact number?


GSM Brisbane or Adelaide, doesn't matter
Just call: 1300 364 613
Its gonna be like 30 mins waiting


----------



## commie_rick

starwin4u said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I think today is a Dry day for PR, No Grant reported both in Immitracker or in Expat forum....
> 
> Now only I'm feeling the mood of waiting for the grant.. its just three day since I click on information provided, But logged in to Immi site around 150 times in the last 3 days..
> 
> Its a Pain... I'm not normal, feeling like abnormal.. I still dont know how people are waiting for around 9-12 Months.. specially 263111.



hey in there buddy,

you are closer to getting the PR than most of us , (than me atleast).

I submitted my EOI in feb 2016. I made a modification in my application to the state of nomination and the date of submission is as of august 2016 

I waited many months for nothing. sigh. I know the pain you are feeling. don't give up yet.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys is it mandatory to fill the same data that was mentioned in my eoi in my visa lodge form as well.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## abc8959

Hi all,

I am one of the quieter members on the forum, but have received immense help from the forum members over the last few months. Without this forum, immitracker and pomsinoz forum I couldn't have done it. A BIG THANK YOU to all of you, especially jairichi, kaju, espresso and other seniors.

So here it is. I got my golden email in the end of August. Visas granted for me, my spouse and kid. Here is my approximate time line:

Day 0: IELTS. All sections 8+. 20 points.
Day 30: EA Applied - fast track. No employment assessment.
Day 44: EA Positive.
Day 45: EOI lodged.
Day 52: ITA.
Day 60: Visa Lodged. No points claimed for employment.
Day 87: CO contact for 80 and PCCs.
Day 115: All CO requested documents uploaded and IP button pressed.
Day 120: Grant!!

Thank you all again, I am very grateful to all of you from the bottom of my heart.

ninaussie.


----------



## starwin4u

ninaussie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am one of the quieter members on the forum, but have received immense help from the forum members over the last few months. Without this forum, immitracker and pomsinoz forum I couldn't have done it. A BIG THANK YOU to all of you, especially jairichi, kaju, espresso and other seniors.
> 
> So here it is. I got my golden email in the end of August. Visas granted for me, my spouse and kid. Here is my approximate time line:
> 
> Day 0: IELTS. All sections 8+. 20 points.
> Day 30: EA Applied - fast track. No employment assessment.
> Day 44: EA Positive.
> Day 45: EOI lodged.
> Day 52: ITA.
> Day 60: Visa Lodged. No points claimed for employment.
> Day 87: CO contact for 80 and PCCs.
> Day 115: All CO requested documents uploaded and IP button pressed.
> Day 120: Grant!!
> 
> Thank you all again, I am very grateful to all of you from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> ninaussie.



Congrats Bro...


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



ninaussie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am one of the quieter members on the forum, but have received immense help from the forum members over the last few months. Without this forum, immitracker and pomsinoz forum I couldn't have done it. A BIG THANK YOU to all of you, especially jairichi, kaju, espresso and other seniors.
> 
> So here it is. I got my golden email in the end of August. Visas granted for me, my spouse and kid. Here is my approximate time line:
> 
> Day 0: IELTS. All sections 8+. 20 points.
> Day 30: EA Applied - fast track. No employment assessment.
> Day 44: EA Positive.
> Day 45: EOI lodged.
> Day 52: ITA.
> Day 60: Visa Lodged. No points claimed for employment.
> Day 87: CO contact for 80 and PCCs.
> Day 115: All CO requested documents uploaded and IP button pressed.
> Day 120: Grant!!
> 
> Thank you all again, I am very grateful to all of you from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> ninaussie.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

ninaussie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am one of the quieter members on the forum, but have received immense help from the forum members over the last few months. Without this forum, immitracker and pomsinoz forum I couldn't have done it. A BIG THANK YOU to all of you, especially jairichi, kaju, espresso and other seniors.
> 
> So here it is. I got my golden email in the end of August. Visas granted for me, my spouse and kid. Here is my approximate time line:
> 
> Day 0: IELTS. All sections 8+. 20 points.
> Day 30: EA Applied - fast track. No employment assessment.
> Day 44: EA Positive.
> Day 45: EOI lodged.
> Day 52: ITA.
> Day 60: Visa Lodged. No points claimed for employment.
> Day 87: CO contact for 80 and PCCs.
> Day 115: All CO requested documents uploaded and IP button pressed.
> Day 120: Grant!!
> 
> Thank you all again, I am very grateful to all of you from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> ninaussie.


Congrats. ..your anzsco code plz

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## walzmin

Hi All, sharing info which might help someone else - I had submitted EOI with 70 pts(261111) and got invite. Claimed 5 pts extra by marking some experience as nominated occupation in EOI which was not considered by ACS so checked with DIBP by calling, they said it'll be rejected so don't take risk. Suggested me to submit another EOI with 65 pts. So, I have submitted a new EOI today. I am planning to submit another EOI for 190 visa as well, please clarify if that's ok.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

walzmin said:


> Hi All, sharing info which might help someone else - I had submitted EOI with 70 pts(261111) and got invite. Claimed 5 pts extra by marking some experience as nominated occupation in EOI which was not considered by ACS so checked with DIBP by calling, they said it'll be rejected so don't take risk. Suggested me to submit another EOI with 65 pts. So, I have submitted a new EOI today. I am planning to submit another EOI for 190 visa as well, please clarify if that's ok.


Can you please share the number that you used to contact dibp?.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gurbhej.garrysran

gurbhej.garrysran said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have added my surname to my name few months back. While applying 189 visa it asks if you have ever known with some other name, in that column I am not able to specify my old name(which is without surname) as it requires family name blank to be filled. All of my certificates have my name without surname while my passport has it. Please guide me about this. Will that be an issue if I just chose "No change" in order to move ahead with form and than upload my name change affidavit while uploading documents??
> 
> Regards
> Garry


Please do respond guys. I'd be really thankful.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys, I have exactly 3 months gap between education and first employment and 2 days gap between previous and current employment. Do i need to mention those?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## loveaussi

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys, I have exactly 3 months gap between education and first employment and 2 days gap between previous and current employment. Do i need to mention those?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Better


----------



## sumM

Applied - 17th March.

No change in status after the call.




jitin81 said:


> When did you call them and what's your visa application date? Has your status changed after the call?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## harinderjitf5

you should mention the change in name and provide doc regarding this.



gurbhej.garrysran said:


> Please do respond guys. I'd be really thankful.


----------



## ausind25

chln.murthy said:


> Yes mate,the immigration did a recent employer check only for me...
> 
> cause iam currently in sydney on 457..it was a phone &email verification with my employer.


Buddy,

After your employment verification how much time did they approximately take to provide you the grant?


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys, I have exactly 3 months gap between education and first employment and 2 days gap between previous and current employment. Do i need to mention those?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Yes you should mention about all the gaps in the form 80 and give reason on how you supported yourself financially (use section T on form 80, second last page to give details)


----------



## gurbhej.garrysran

harinderjitf5 said:


> you should mention the change in name and provide doc regarding this.


Hi Harinder,

Actually Immiaccount doesn't allow me to mention it as They do require family name column to be filled while mentioning the name. But I didn't have my family name added to my name at that time. Like My name was Gurbhej Singh in the documents and now it is Gurbhej Singh Sran. So have to keep the family name column blank in that step, which immiaccount doesn't allow. Please guide.

Regards
Gurbhej


----------



## ankushcool

I have credit card of Axis Bank. Can it work, if I will try to pay visa fee..The credit card limit is more than the visa fee..???

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## dish2690

ankushcool said:


> I have credit card of Axis Bank. Can it work, if I will try to pay visa fee..The credit card limit is more than the visa fee..???
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk




Credit cards from any bank can work just fine. There is a surcharge on each transaction depending upon the type i.e. Visa, MasterCard, etc. you definitely need to have the card with a limit which is tad bit more than the visa fees.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harinderjitf5

I think you should contact Vikaschandra and andreyx to find out the solution. 



gurbhej.garrysran said:


> Hi Harinder,
> 
> Actually Immiaccount doesn't allow me to mention it as They do require family name column to be filled while mentioning the name. But I didn't have my family name added to my name at that time. Like My name was Gurbhej Singh in the documents and now it is Gurbhej Singh Sran. So have to keep the family name column blank in that step, which immiaccount doesn't allow. Please guide.
> 
> Regards
> Gurbhej


----------



## ankushcool

Thx buddy..I m going to pay the fee in 2-3 days..

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Believer269

Anyone from Pakistan! In case, you've lost your birth certificate. Is there any quick fix for that? I assume NADRA's FRC can serve the purpose as well? Please guide.


----------



## walzmin

Can someone clarify if anyone can apply for 190 visa or need nomination from state for this?


----------



## iishan9891

ninaussie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am one of the quieter members on the forum, but have received immense help from the forum members over the last few months. Without this forum, immitracker and pomsinoz forum I couldn't have done it. A BIG THANK YOU to all of you, especially jairichi, kaju, espresso and other seniors.
> 
> So here it is. I got my golden email in the end of August. Visas granted for me, my spouse and kid. Here is my approximate time line:
> 
> Day 0: IELTS. All sections 8+. 20 points.
> Day 30: EA Applied - fast track. No employment assessment.
> Day 44: EA Positive.
> Day 45: EOI lodged.
> Day 52: ITA.
> Day 60: Visa Lodged. No points claimed for employment.
> Day 87: CO contact for 80 and PCCs.
> Day 115: All CO requested documents uploaded and IP button pressed.
> Day 120: Grant!!
> 
> Thank you all again, I am very grateful to all of you from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> ninaussie.


Congratulations ninaussie..


----------



## walzmin

DIBP No. is 61262641111, someone asked on previous pages.


----------



## Beeka

*Help in police certificate*

Hi,

Can anybody please guide me with this: 

I have lived in different places within Pakistan, do I need to provide police certificate of every city that I have lived in or will one police certificate do the job?


----------



## iishan9891

Beeka said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anybody please guide me with this:
> 
> I have lived in different places within Pakistan, do I need to provide police certificate of every city that I have lived in or will one police certificate do the job?


As per my understanding, You would need the PCC from current location and PCC is for one country as a whole not for different cities.


----------



## vikaschandra

Beeka said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anybody please guide me with this:
> 
> I have lived in different places within Pakistan, do I need to provide police certificate of every city that I have lived in or will one police certificate do the job?


PCC is country specific not region, states, zone specific so one PCC from your respected PCC issuance location should be fine


----------



## rosharma9

I have different address than what it is in my Passport. I have government record to justify my migration to new address. Where to upload this?


----------



## anoop21

walzmin said:


> Can someone clarify if anyone can apply for 190 visa or need nomination from state for this?


You need to fill eoi and wait for invite...

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## anoop21

rosharma9 said:


> I have different address than what it is in my Passport. I have government record to justify my migration to new address. Where to upload this?


Are u asking for PCC.?

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## web83

Believer269 said:


> Anyone from Pakistan! In case, you've lost your birth certificate. Is there any quick fix for that? I assume NADRA's FRC can serve the purpose as well? Please guide.


you can go to the union council or the cantonment concerned to your residential address and get it from there by providing ur father,mother and ur own id card copy.
my friend did the same.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## web83

Beeka said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anybody please guide me with this:
> 
> I have lived in different places within Pakistan, do I need to provide police certificate of every city that I have lived in or will one police certificate do the job?


every city.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## rosharma9

I already have PCC. However address in PCC is different than the Passport.



anoop21 said:


> Are u asking for PCC.?
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Thank you walzmin. It was i who asked you for the numbet.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## web83

vikaschandra said:


> PCC is country specific not region, states, zone specific so one PCC from your respected PCC issuance location should be fine


my pakistani mate was requested by co to submitt different pcc's for islamabad and lahore.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beeka

iishan9891 said:


> As per my understanding, You would need the PCC from current location and PCC is for one country as a whole not for different cities.


Thanks iishan. 

I am currently in Australia, so probably I will need one PCC from Pakistan and one from here for me and husband.


----------



## jitin81

Guys...I just realised that I have missed a call from AHC Delhi on 16th August 2016. I realised this while I was going through my call logs to search for some other number and saw a missed call alert message. I must have been travelling in a train that time. What to do in such cases?

I tried calling back AHC and they said it's not possible to figure out who called you and you should wait for another call.

Senior members Pls guide.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## harinderjitf5

what was the number ?


jitin81 said:


> Guys...I just realised that I have missed a call from AHC Delhi on 16th August 2016. I realised this while I was going through my call logs to search for some other number and saw a missed call alert message. I must have been travelling in a train that time. What to do in such cases?
> 
> I tried calling back AHC and they said it's not possible to figure out who called you and you should wait for another call.
> 
> Senior members Pls guide.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81

harinderjitf5 said:


> what was the number ?


011 41399900

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

web83 said:


> my pakistani mate was requested by co to submitt different pcc's for islamabad and lahore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


wow i was not aware of that if that is the case.. presuming it is up to CO's discretion if he/she wants pcc from multiple cities. and in actual it should be one pcc from the country.

Beeka do cross check on the requirements.


----------



## anoop21

rosharma9 said:


> I already have PCC. However address in PCC is different than the Passport.


 PCC would have given to you only after performing checks ( address in passport + current address) no need to provide any other doc.. PCC is enough..


----------



## web83

vikaschandra said:


> wow i was not aware of that if that is the case.. presuming it is up to CO's discretion if he/she wants pcc from multiple cities. and in actual it should be one pcc from the country.
> 
> Beeka do cross check on the requirements.


yes actually he spent his childhood in lahore till university education.And then he shifted to islamabad due to his job.Initially he submitted islamabad PCC but CO came back asking for his lahore PCC.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## web83

vikaschandra said:


> wow i was not aware of that if that is the case.. presuming it is up to CO's discretion if he/she wants pcc from multiple cities. and in actual it should be one pcc from the country.
> 
> Beeka do cross check on the requirements.


yes i guess its upto CO's discretion or perhaps rules varies for country to country,one is applying from.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankushcool

Axis Bank surcharge for visa fee is 3.50%..Very high..any other bank card recommendation??

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## hussy006

Beeka said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anybody please guide me with this:
> 
> I have lived in different places within Pakistan, do I need to provide police certificate of every city that I have lived in or will one police certificate do the job?


Hi,

If you lived in any place for more than 10 months you have to provide, In my case i provided one from Islamabad and another one from Peshawar as well.


----------



## Telecomaster

*Mailing GSM office*

My fellow seniors :welcome:
To those in the waiting phase and thinking about contacting GSM office via mail, let me share my experience in this matter with you.
I've been contacted by the CO on Aug 3rd, and responded with all requirements on Aug 16th, and I'm waiting since. I've noticed guys over here advising to contact GSM every while to grab their attention, which I did yesterday, and here what I got in the auto-reply confirmation mail

"Most people find the information they need by reading this email
You will not receive a further reply for:
- Questions about the status of your visa application

- Confirmation that documents have been received

- Enquiries that do not relate to a current GSM visa application, or

- Questions addressed by this automatic response


We aim to review visa applications within 6 weeks of requesting further information. Any queries received will be addressed when the application is reviewed."

"Allocation dates and application status
Click here to check allocation dates
Status enquiries will not receive a reply.
Most clients who lodge complete applications will have their applications are processed within published service standards; however, actual processing times for individual applications may vary due to a range of factors."

they are saying politely, don't bother dude, and keep quite till we get to you , and that explain why almost all who tried to enquire via mail got ignored!

Best of luck to all :second:


----------



## Sborah

Hi friends,
During ACS I had not shown one of my previous company experience which is for 3 months only. I could not managed to get any experience letter for that. 

Now my question, is it advisable to show it now on form 80 during visa filing. Or should it be unemployed during those 3 months?

Please suggest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Sborah said:


> Hi friends,
> During ACS I had not shown one of my previous company experience which is for 3 months only. I could not managed to get any experience letter for that.
> 
> Now my question, is it advisable to show it now on form 80 during visa filing. Or should it be unemployed during those 3 months?
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you should answer all the questions on form 80 truthfully. provide the details of that particular episode of employment as well. I have personally not seen any verification being done for employment that are not contributing towards the points


----------



## andreyx108b

starwin4u said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I think today is a Dry day for PR, No Grant reported both in Immitracker or in Expat forum....
> 
> 
> 
> Now only I'm feeling the mood of waiting for the grant.. its just three day since I click on information provided, But logged in to Immi site around 150 times in the last 3 days..
> 
> 
> 
> Its a Pain... I'm not normal, feeling like abnormal.. I still dont know how people are waiting for around 9-12 Months.. specially 263111.




There is 1 grant reported.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielmcl

Hi Experts,

I am filling in my application for the 189 visa. I ran into a couple questions that are driving me nuts.

1) I am currently attending an MBA program in the United States for the past 12 months. I am on a temporary visa which is only valid until early May 2017. Should I choose the US a my "Usual Country of Residence"? (I honestly don't consider it to be, as I am living in a "temporary mindset", barely acquiring any material things.)

2) I already have my PCC's for the US taken care of. However, my wife has just moved here 1 week ago, so theoretically she does not need US PCC's, as she is here just for a few days, not a year. But if I choose the US as my usual country of residence, I think they might interpret that we live here and we both need PCC's. In that case, I would be screwed, because the FBI check takes more than 3 months!

If I just choose "Brazil" as my usual country of residence (which is true to me), I can indicate that I am in the US for over 12 months, and my wife for only one week, therefore I need to provide PCC's and she does not.

The "Help" button on the ImmiAccount site states that the usual country of residence for a student visa is the student's home country, but I don't know if this applies to visas from countries other than Australia.

What do you think?

Cheers!


----------



## jitin81

jitin81 said:


> Guys...I just realised that I have missed a call from AHC Delhi on 16th August 2016. I realised this while I was going through my call logs to search for some other number and saw a missed call alert message. I must have been travelling in a train that time. What to do in such cases?
> 
> I tried calling back AHC and they said it's not possible to figure out who called you and you should wait for another call.
> 
> Senior members Pls guide.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Please advice guys.

Has anyone faced a similar situation??

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

gabrielmcl said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am filling in my application for the 189 visa. I ran into a couple questions that are driving me nuts.
> 
> 1) I am currently attending an MBA program in the United States for the past 12 months. I am on a temporary visa which is only valid until early May 2017. Should I choose the US a my "Usual Country of Residence"? (I honestly don't consider it to be, as I am living in a "temporary mindset", barely acquiring any material things.)
> 
> 2) I already have my PCC's for the US taken care of. However, my wife has just moved here 1 week ago, so theoretically she does not need US PCC's, as she is here just for a few days, not a year. But if I choose the US as my usual country of residence, I think they might interpret that we live here and we both need PCC's. In that case, I would be screwed, because the FBI check takes more than 3 months!
> 
> If I just choose "Brazil" as my usual country of residence (which is true to me), I can indicate that I am in the US for over 12 months, and my wife for only one week, therefore I need to provide PCC's and she does not.
> 
> The "Help" button on the ImmiAccount site states that the usual country of residence for a student visa is the student's home country, but I don't know if this applies to visas from countries other than Australia.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Cheers!


Your Nationality is Brazilian but usual country of residence would be United States since this is the place where you are currently living and would be living for next 6 months or more. All your correspondence is happening at your current address in US hence mention that as your as your usual country of residence. 

with regards to PCC for your spouse just mention the details of her travel to United States on form 80 under Travel Details section which should suffice the condition of non requirement of PCC since the secondary applicant was in the country only as a tourist.


----------



## vikaschandra

jitin81 said:


> Please advice guys.
> 
> Has anyone faced a similar situation??
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


This is quite normal many people miss the call from AHC (take a situation when someone would be in a meeting, would be handling a critical situation at work etc) this can be understood by the AHC personnel. 

They would call you back again soon for verification. Be prepared for the questions they might ask. 

I have had couple of known people who did miss the call but received the call again in few days or a weeks time..

relax things will fall in place


----------



## alexisLG

Hi,

I just realised i uploaded a wrong Form 80 (version 2013). I have clicked completed information requested and status is assessment in progress. May I know I should wait for CO contact or upload again?


----------



## vikaschandra

alexisLG said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just realised i uploaded a wrong Form 80 (version 2013). I have clicked completed information requested and status is assessment in progress. May I know I should wait for CO contact or upload again?


Fill the latest version and upload it with New name and date do not wait for the co to come back to you.


----------



## gabrielmcl

vikaschandra said:


> Your Nationality is Brazilian but usual country of residence would be United States since this is the place where you are currently living and would be living for next 6 months or more. All your correspondence is happening at your current address in US hence mention that as your as your usual country of residence.
> 
> with regards to PCC for your spouse just mention the details of her travel to United States on form 80 under Travel Details section which should suffice the condition of non requirement of PCC since the secondary applicant was in the country only as a tourist.


Thank you for your reply!

I guess you're right. However my wife has come on a Student Spouse visa... she's my dependent, not a tourist, but I guess this doesn't change a lot the situation. 

My concern is just not being clear about how long my wife has been in the US for, as there are no specific fields on the application forms to indicate the length of stay in our "Usual Country of Residence". If the CO interprets that my wife needs an FBI PCC (which currently takes 14 weeks to obtain), I'm afraid I couldn't just tell the CO that it is not necessary. From what I read they are quite intransigent.

I guess this is all anxiety, as I am about to spend AUD 5000+, and I don't want to fall in any traps!


----------



## jitin81

vikaschandra said:


> This is quite normal many people miss the call from AHC (take a situation when someone would be in a meeting, would be handling a critical situation at work etc) this can be understood by the AHC personnel.
> 
> They would call you back again soon for verification. Be prepared for the questions they might ask.
> 
> I have had couple of known people who did miss the call but received the call again in few days or a weeks time..
> 
> relax things will fall in place


Thanks Vikas. Hope to get the call soon.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## alexisLG

vikaschandra said:


> Fill the latest version and upload it with New name and date do not wait for the co to come back to you.




Thanks for reply! Can I check can type or only handwritten?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P-unit

*Need information regarding attesting certificates for skill assessment to ACS*

Hi,

I need some information and samples for certificates which I can refer to before sending scanned copy of my certificates to ACS for initial skill assessment.

I specifically need to know how exactly do I proceed. 

Do I need to take a color XEROX of all the original certificates viz. Experience (Offer, Releving, Experience letter and pay slips) and Education certificates (10th, Intermediate, Bachelore and Masters) then get it ATTESTED by any recognized gazetted officer and every certificate must have this statement at the top "Certified True Copy of the Original". Then get the scan of these copies in PDF format and send to ACS.

Is my understanding correct?

Thanks a million in advance.


----------



## razjoee

Happy happy. Just got my grant email!

Invited on 3 August. 
Lodged on 28 August
Granted 5 September 

I'm elated. Never thought I'd get so fast a turnaround time! 8 days to grant. Thank God. 

Expat forum thank you so much guys. In February just before I registered my ielts to start the process I was quoted US$4,600 by an agent to do this for me. It's been 6 months since and my agent has been the forum, scouring all over the forum, threads for the path to grant and today I've reached the promised land. All that at a $4,600 saving. Thanks to all "forumers", present and past (many a tym old threads from as way back as 2013, 2012 would light the way)

Just 8 hours ago however I was having doubts because someone was telling me of the duties I'd submitted in my reference letter how they were a mismatch to my anzsco code and assured me I'd be refused. (I applied for general accountant but my experience was in an audit firm) I almost posted to this thread to seek advise on whether to withdraw but hey I guess that's water under the bridge. Happy day !

:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Kamboj

razjoee said:


> Happy happy. Just got my grant email!
> 
> 
> 
> Invited on 3 August.
> 
> Lodged on 28 August
> 
> Granted 5 September
> 
> 
> 
> I'm elated. Never thought I'd get so fast a turnaround time! 8 days to grant. Thank God.
> 
> 
> 
> Expat forum thank you so much guys. In February just before I registered my ielts to start the process I was quoted US$4,600 by an agent to do this for me. It's been 6 months since and my agent has been the forum, scouring all over the forum, threads for the path to grant and today I've reached the promised land. All that at a $4,600 saving. Thanks to all "forumers", present and past (many a tym old threads from as way back as 2013, 2012 would light the way)
> 
> 
> 
> Just 8 hours ago however I was having doubts because someone was telling me of the duties I'd submitted in my reference letter how they were a mismatch to my anzsco code and assured me I'd be refused. (I applied for general accountant but my experience was in an audit firm) I almost posted to this thread to seek advise on whether to withdraw but hey I guess that's water under the bridge. Happy day !
> 
> 
> 
> :whoo::whoo:


Congrats really a very fast grant.. You are lucky 🍀.. I am waiting from last 200 days for the grant.



Enjoy your life..

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Prash2533

razjoee said:


> Happy happy. Just got my grant email!
> 
> Invited on 3 August.
> Lodged on 28 August
> Granted 5 September
> 
> I'm elated. Never thought I'd get so fast a turnaround time! 8 days to grant. Thank God.
> 
> Expat forum thank you so much guys. In February just before I registered my ielts to start the process I was quoted US$4,600 by an agent to do this for me. It's been 6 months since and my agent has been the forum, scouring all over the forum, threads for the path to grant and today I've reached the promised land. All that at a $4,600 saving. Thanks to all "forumers", present and past (many a tym old threads from as way back as 2013, 2012 would light the way)
> 
> Just 8 hours ago however I was having doubts because someone was telling me of the duties I'd submitted in my reference letter how they were a mismatch to my anzsco code and assured me I'd be refused. (I applied for general accountant but my experience was in an audit firm) I almost posted to this thread to seek advise on whether to withdraw but hey I guess that's water under the bridge. Happy day !
> 
> :whoo::whoo:


Congrats


----------



## ns0314

razjoee said:


> Happy happy. Just got my grant email!
> 
> 
> 
> Invited on 3 August.
> 
> Lodged on 28 August
> 
> Granted 5 September
> 
> 
> 
> I'm elated. Never thought I'd get so fast a turnaround time! 8 days to grant. Thank God.
> 
> 
> 
> Expat forum thank you so much guys. In February just before I registered my ielts to start the process I was quoted US$4,600 by an agent to do this for me. It's been 6 months since and my agent has been the forum, scouring all over the forum, threads for the path to grant and today I've reached the promised land. All that at a $4,600 saving. Thanks to all "forumers", present and past (many a tym old threads from as way back as 2013, 2012 would light the way)
> 
> 
> 
> Just 8 hours ago however I was having doubts because someone was telling me of the duties I'd submitted in my reference letter how they were a mismatch to my anzsco code and assured me I'd be refused. (I applied for general accountant but my experience was in an audit firm) I almost posted to this thread to seek advise on whether to withdraw but hey I guess that's water under the bridge. Happy day !
> 
> 
> 
> :whoo::whoo:




Congrates... Really fast grant...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexisLG

razjoee said:


> Happy happy. Just got my grant email!
> 
> Invited on 3 August.
> Lodged on 28 August
> Granted 5 September
> 
> I'm elated. Never thought I'd get so fast a turnaround time! 8 days to grant. Thank God.
> 
> Expat forum thank you so much guys. In February just before I registered my ielts to start the process I was quoted US$4,600 by an agent to do this for me. It's been 6 months since and my agent has been the forum, scouring all over the forum, threads for the path to grant and today I've reached the promised land. All that at a $4,600 saving. Thanks to all "forumers", present and past (many a tym old threads from as way back as 2013, 2012 would light the way)
> 
> Just 8 hours ago however I was having doubts because someone was telling me of the duties I'd submitted in my reference letter how they were a mismatch to my anzsco code and assured me I'd be refused. (I applied for general accountant but my experience was in an audit firm) I almost posted to this thread to seek advise on whether to withdraw but hey I guess that's water under the bridge. Happy day !
> 
> :whoo::whoo:


Congrats! May I know from which GSM team? Single applicant?


----------



## dakshch

Kamboj said:


> Congrats really a very fast grant.. You are lucky .. I am waiting from last 200 days for the grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your life..
> 
> Sent from mTalk




Dibp is a bloody joke. Over 9 months of waiting and still nothing.


----------



## vikaschandra

alexisLG said:


> Thanks for reply! Can I check can type or only handwritten?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


either of those will work you can use a computer to fill in the form and then print the page where applicant signature is required sign it scan it back to pdf and replace the page without signature with the one that has it. upload it to immi account. 

or use a pen and scan it to computer to be uploaded to the immiacount


----------



## razjoee

alexisLG said:


> Congrats! May I know from which GSM team? Single applicant?


Thanks Alexis

The grant letter is written GSM Adelaide. And yes it's single applicant.


----------



## razjoee

Kamboj said:


> Congrats really a very fast grant.. You are lucky 🍀.. I am waiting from last 200 days for the grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your life..
> 
> Sent from mTalk


Thanks Kamboj. 200days I think that's just too much even considering issues of verifications DIBP need to review some of their processing times. Hoping you get yours soon.


----------



## andreyx108b

jitin81 said:


> Please advice guys.
> 
> Has anyone faced a similar situation??
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk




You will have to wait for another call. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SK10

*Indian PCC in Australia*

I have received invitation to apply for 189 visa. I have completed the PCC application on VFS website. However, I am unable to download the personal particulars form. In 'All forms', it is only showing Form U. Anybody facing a similar issue?


----------



## andreyx108b

SK10 said:


> I have received invitation to apply for 189 visa. I have completed the PCC application on VFS website. However, I am unable to download the personal particulars form. In 'All forms', it is only showing Form U. Anybody facing a similar issue?




Do you mean forms 80 and 1221?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SK10

andreyx108b said:


> Do you mean forms 80 and 1221?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neither form 80 nor 1221. This is for Indian PCC from Australia. I understand that we have to fill a form, download and sign it, then take it to VFS office along with passport. I am not able to download the form though I have submitted it online.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

SK10 said:


> Neither form 80 nor 1221. This is for Indian PCC from Australia. I understand that we have to fill a form, download and sign it, then take it to VFS office along with passport. I am not able to download the form though I have submitted it online.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Ops ok  not sure on that!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sudhanshu2211

razjoee said:


> Happy happy. Just got my grant email!
> 
> 
> 
> Invited on 3 August.
> 
> Lodged on 28 August
> 
> Granted 5 September
> 
> 
> 
> I'm elated. Never thought I'd get so fast a turnaround time! 8 days to grant. Thank God.
> 
> 
> 
> Expat forum thank you so much guys. In February just before I registered my ielts to start the process I was quoted US$4,600 by an agent to do this for me. It's been 6 months since and my agent has been the forum, scouring all over the forum, threads for the path to grant and today I've reached the promised land. All that at a $4,600 saving. Thanks to all "forumers", present and past (many a tym old threads from as way back as 2013, 2012 would light the way)
> 
> 
> 
> Just 8 hours ago however I was having doubts because someone was telling me of the duties I'd submitted in my reference letter how they were a mismatch to my anzsco code and assured me I'd be refused. (I applied for general accountant but my experience was in an audit firm) I almost posted to this thread to seek advise on whether to withdraw but hey I guess that's water under the bridge. Happy day !
> 
> 
> 
> :whoo::whoo:




Congrats! You are lucky indeed. Has the feeling sunk in yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sush1

razjoee said:


> Happy happy. Just got my grant email!
> 
> 
> 
> Invited on 3 August.
> 
> Lodged on 28 August
> 
> Granted 5 September
> 
> 
> 
> I'm elated. Never thought I'd get so fast a turnaround time! 8 days to grant. Thank God.
> 
> 
> 
> Expat forum thank you so much guys. In February just before I registered my ielts to start the process I was quoted US$4,600 by an agent to do this for me. It's been 6 months since and my agent has been the forum, scouring all over the forum, threads for the path to grant and today I've reached the promised land. All that at a $4,600 saving. Thanks to all "forumers", present and past (many a tym old threads from as way back as 2013, 2012 would light the way)
> 
> 
> 
> Just 8 hours ago however I was having doubts because someone was telling me of the duties I'd submitted in my reference letter how they were a mismatch to my anzsco code and assured me I'd be refused. (I applied for general accountant but my experience was in an audit firm) I almost posted to this thread to seek advise on whether to withdraw but hey I guess that's water under the bridge. Happy day !
> 
> 
> 
> :whoo::whoo:




Congratulations 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dvinoth86

Hi. I am moving from Singapore to Melbourne on 457 visa. I want to start my 189 application after reaching Melbourne. Is it better to get the PCC from Singapore now itself since I am in Singapore for few weeks.


----------



## rajan_565

Guys new to the forum ...
My Timeline:

Points: 70 (Self - ICT BA, Wife - Developer programmer)
[English 20 (all 90 PTE), Age 32, Bachelors degree, partner skills]

Applied - 8 May 2016
Co Contact - 25 May 2016
Reply - 18 Jun 2016
Eagerly waiting for Grant


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

Ok, so I have a question now. On my EOI, I put normal country of residence as the US, as I am here in Australia on a temp visa. However, since I'm applying for the 189, have been here in Australia for 12 months and plan to stay (obviously) as I'll be lodging a 189 app, should I put usual country of residence as Australia? Or leave it as US? I don't want to put the wrong thing!


----------



## vikaschandra

dvinoth86 said:


> Hi. I am moving from Singapore to Melbourne on 457 visa. I want to start my 189 application after reaching Melbourne. Is it better to get the PCC from Singapore now itself since I am in Singapore for few weeks.


since you are going to be in Australia on 457 there is not worry of IED in that case yes you can proceed with getting the PCC. Check the validity of the PCC though


----------



## vikaschandra

rajan_565 said:


> Guys new to the forum ...
> My Timeline:
> 
> Points: 70 (Self - ICT BA, Wife - Developer programmer)
> [English 20 (all 90 PTE), Age 32, Bachelors degree, partner skills]
> 
> Applied - 8 May 2016
> Co Contact - 25 May 2016
> Reply - 18 Jun 2016
> Eagerly waiting for Grant


Welcome aboard.. Impressive details. grant should be on your way


----------



## vikaschandra

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Ok, so I have a question now. On my EOI, I put normal country of residence as the US, as I am here in Australia on a temp visa. However, since I'm applying for the 189, have been here in Australia for 12 months and plan to stay (obviously) as I'll be lodging a 189 app, should I put usual country of residence as Australia? Or leave it as US? I don't want to put the wrong thing!


Your Usual country of residence would be United states as all the correspondence happens on US Address. 

How long have you already been there in AU and how many months still remain for your Temp Vis?


----------



## rosharma9

Can someone please suggest, where to upload recent passport size photographs?


----------



## jschopra

SK10 said:


> Neither form 80 nor 1221. This is for Indian PCC from Australia. I understand that we have to fill a form, download and sign it, then take it to VFS office along with passport. I am not able to download the form though I have submitted it online.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Are you in India?
Because PCC is not from VFS office in India but from PSKs (Passport Seva Kendra).
You have to go to a PSK in your city and get a PCC from there. You have to fill the PCC form online, get a printout of completed form after submission of PCC fee and take it to PSK on the chosen date and time for PCC.


----------



## jschopra

Kamboj said:


> Congrats really a very fast grant.. You are lucky 🍀.. I am waiting from last 200 days for the grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your life..
> 
> Sent from mTalk





dakshch said:


> Dibp is a bloody joke. Over 9 months of waiting and still nothing.


Isn't this frustrating? Good for the guy who got the grant so quick, but what about people like us who have been waiting since ages.

Nothing is moving in the application. And in life.


----------



## vikaschandra

jschopra said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you in India?
> Because PCC is not from VFS office in India but from PSKs (Passport Seva Kendra).
> You have to go to a PSK in your city and get a PCC from there. You have to fill the PCC form online, get a printout of completed form after submission of PCC fee and take it to PSK on the chosen date and time for PCC.


Chopra saab the guy is Onshore (in Melbourne) so he would have to go via the Indian Embassy or the designated partner.


----------



## kritigulshan

Hi People,

I would like to thank the forum for all the guidance.Finally after a wait of 5 months I received my grant.
Now what are the next steps as I am already in Australia.
How do I enrol for medicare?Best way to find a job as I am planning to switch.

Thanks,
Kriti


----------



## jschopra

vikaschandra said:


> Chopra saab the guy is Onshore (in Melbourne) so he would have to go via the Indian Embassy or the designated partner.


Yeah thought so. Well good luck to him then


----------



## starwin4u

kritigulshan said:


> Hi People,
> 
> I would like to thank the forum for all the guidance.Finally after a wait of 5 months I received my grant.
> Now what are the next steps as I am already in Australia.
> How do I enrol for medicare?Best way to find a job as I am planning to switch.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kriti


Hi Kriti,

Congrats on your grant, Please update you job code Please...


----------



## ArunGM

Hi Friends,

I received my EOI approval on 1st Sept 2016, my application was for self, spouse and 2 kids. I am now supposed to apply for the visa but have a question on that.
My spouse education was not in English medium so she would require a PTE as well, so i have booked a slot for PTE but i got the same after 4 weeks.
In this scenario what would be right for me, should I apply for the Visa, pay the fee and upload all the required documents except my Spouse's PTE and wait till the CO comes back for a document (in the mean while my spouse would get her PTE) or should I apply once my spouse gets positive PTE result and then apply for the Visa?

The main reason i am asking this is, I am not sure if my spouse would clear her PTE in first attempt as her medium of study was not English. If she clears in first attempt then it should be fine, but if she does not, then applying for another slot would take more time and i would be close to the 60 days mark for applying visa.

Please advise,
Arun


----------



## kelynrowe2014

dakshch said:


> Dibp is a bloody joke. Over 9 months of waiting and still nothing.


I'm waiting since june. After looking at your case I hope to get mine by x-mas or new year


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

vikaschandra said:


> Your Usual country of residence would be United states as all the correspondence happens on US Address.
> 
> How long have you already been there in AU and how many months still remain for your Temp Vis?


I have been here in Australia for 12 months as of today. All of my correspondence goes to my Australian address here in WA. My current visa expires in a few weeks, so it's coming up soon; but, I'm applying for the 189 as a secondary teacher with 60 pts and have submitted my EOI already. Will apply as soon as I receive the invite.


----------



## rajan_565

vikaschandra said:


> Welcome aboard.. Impressive details. grant should be on your way


I am glad to inform that I got grant for me and my wife today (half hour after I posted my first message on the forum.) Cant help but wonder the post got me luck. Last few weeks were filled with anxiety and despair. Wish u all the best and speedy grants.


----------



## anoop21

rosharma9 said:


> Can someone please suggest, where to upload recent passport size photographs?


Theres is section passport photo...select that and upload there...

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

Congratulations to all of you who have gotten your grants! That's great news!!


----------



## vikaschandra

rajan_565 said:


> I am glad to inform that I got grant for me and my wife today (half hour after I posted my first message on the forum.) Cant help but wonder the post got me luck. Last few weeks were filled with anxiety and despair. Wish u all the best and speedy grants.


wow mate you are going at awesome speed.. congratulations to you and your family.. may you get a job also with the same speed


----------



## anoop21

Group...I have a question on SD...does DIBP contact the person mentioned in the SD...or they contact HR...? Any idea..?

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations to all who have received Grants.


----------



## Sush1

They can contact any or even both as per the trends seen previously.



anoop21 said:


> Group...I have a question on SD...does DIBP contact the person mentioned in the SD...or they contact HR...? Any idea..?
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

anoop21 said:


> Group...I have a question on SD...does DIBP contact the person mentioned in the SD...or they contact HR...? Any idea..?
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Could be either, depends on the person doing the verification. Many providing SD had verification calls received at HR and many had it with the manager who issued the SD


----------



## rosharma9

Where to upload photograph?


----------



## poorikanna

Hi All,

Happy to tell that we've got grant today. Please see my timeline below for further details.

21/01/2016 - ACS +ve - Analyst Programmer (261311)
19/02/2016 - EOI submitted
09/03/2016 - Invitation Received
65 - # of points
No points claimed for spouse experience
24/03/2016 - 189 Applied
24/03/2016 - Payment and document upload
27/03/2016 - PCC Upload
18/04/2016 - CO Contact - Form 80 for both, UK PCC for hubby and Detailed Employment Reference for me
02/05/2016 - Change of address and contact number for me since I came to Australia
06/05/2016 - Submitted all requested docs + some more salary slips
27/06/2016 - Change of address and contact number for all since family joined me
06/09/2016 - Grant


----------



## vikaschandra

poorikanna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to tell that we've got grant today. Please see my timeline below for further details.
> 
> 21/01/2016 - ACS +ve - Analyst Programmer (261311)
> 19/02/2016 - EOI submitted
> 09/03/2016 - Invitation Received
> 65 - # of points
> No points claimed for spouse experience
> 24/03/2016 - 189 Applied
> 24/03/2016 - Payment and document upload
> 27/03/2016 - PCC Upload
> 18/04/2016 - CO Contact - Form 80 for both, UK PCC for hubby and Detailed Employment Reference for me
> 02/05/2016 - Change of address and contact number for me since I came to Australia
> 06/05/2016 - Submitted all requested docs + some more salary slips
> 27/06/2016 - Change of address and contact number for all since family joined me
> 06/09/2016 - Grant


Congratulations on your grant. best wishes with your future endeavors


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations Mate.



poorikanna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to tell that we've got grant today. Please see my timeline below for further details.
> 
> 21/01/2016 - ACS +ve - Analyst Programmer (261311)
> 19/02/2016 - EOI submitted
> 09/03/2016 - Invitation Received
> 65 - # of points
> No points claimed for spouse experience
> 24/03/2016 - 189 Applied
> 24/03/2016 - Payment and document upload
> 27/03/2016 - PCC Upload
> 18/04/2016 - CO Contact - Form 80 for both, UK PCC for hubby and Detailed Employment Reference for me
> 02/05/2016 - Change of address and contact number for me since I came to Australia
> 06/05/2016 - Submitted all requested docs + some more salary slips
> 27/06/2016 - Change of address and contact number for all since family joined me
> 06/09/2016 - Grant


----------



## janeriz26

poorikanna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to tell that we've got grant today. Please see my timeline below for further details.
> 
> 21/01/2016 - ACS +ve - Analyst Programmer (261311)
> 19/02/2016 - EOI submitted
> 09/03/2016 - Invitation Received
> 65 - # of points
> No points claimed for spouse experience
> 24/03/2016 - 189 Applied
> 24/03/2016 - Payment and document upload
> 27/03/2016 - PCC Upload
> 18/04/2016 - CO Contact - Form 80 for both, UK PCC for hubby and Detailed Employment Reference for me
> 02/05/2016 - Change of address and contact number for me since I came to Australia
> 06/05/2016 - Submitted all requested docs + some more salary slips
> 27/06/2016 - Change of address and contact number for all since family joined me
> 06/09/2016 - Grant



Congratulations Mate!!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Hey guys please help me out with the following query. This is like the last piece of puzzle for me.

I have submitted SD for both my previous and current companies for ACS evaluation. Is it ok to submit ROR on company letter head with the same roles and responsibilities mentioned in the SD to DIBP? is this a wise thing to do ?

Suppose if iam not able to get ROR directly from the company, can i still go ahead and submit the SD. if thats the case whom will DIBP contact for employment verification?


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

Need some advice, please! I went to the local police station here in WA today and found out that they do not do fingerprinting for FBI background checks. I live about 4 hours from Perth. Any suggestions as to where to go to get my fingerprints done so that I can get my and my son's FBI background checks going?

TIA! Freaking out a little bit now.


----------



## Rizwan125

My timeline as follows (Mechanical-233512-onshore)

189 Visa Applied---21 Jan 2016
CO Contact 1-------12 feb 2016(Asking for Fresh Australian PCC)
Skill Select Contact--04 April 2016(Asking for Computerized filled form 80 & 1221
Employer Verification---07 April 2016
CO Contact 2----------15 April Additional Form 80 Questions

CO Contact 3--------05-July-2016 Fresh Australian PCC

CO Contact 4--------05 August Provide information regarding current australian employment

*Visa Grant 06 Sept 2016*

Thanks


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations Man



Rizwan125 said:


> My timeline as follows (Mechanical-233512-onshore)
> 
> 189 Visa Applied---21 Jan 2016
> CO Contact 1-------12 feb 2016(Asking for Fresh Australian PCC)
> Skill Select Contact--04 April 2016(Asking for Computerized filled form 80 & 1221
> Employer Verification---07 April 2016
> CO Contact 2----------15 April Additional Form 80 Questions
> 
> CO Contact 3--------05-July-2016 Fresh Australian PCC
> 
> CO Contact 4--------05 August Provide information regarding current australian employment
> 
> *Visa Grant 06 Sept 2016*
> 
> Thanks


----------



## loveaussi

ArunGM said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I received my EOI approval on 1st Sept 2016, my application was for self, spouse and 2 kids. I am now supposed to apply for the visa but have a question on that.
> My spouse education was not in English medium so she would require a PTE as well, so i have booked a slot for PTE but i got the same after 4 weeks.
> In this scenario what would be right for me, should I apply for the Visa, pay the fee and upload all the required documents except my Spouse's PTE and wait till the CO comes back for a document (in the mean while my spouse would get her PTE) or should I apply once my spouse gets positive PTE result and then apply for the Visa?
> 
> The main reason i am asking this is, I am not sure if my spouse would clear her PTE in first attempt as her medium of study was not English. If she clears in first attempt then it should be fine, but if she does not, then applying for another slot would take more time and i would be close to the 60 days mark for applying visa.
> 
> Please advise,
> Arun


Better apply now and upload other docs. And once your wife's pte ready, upload that as well. Don't wait until the co ask for it


----------



## karan.khosla88

Hi All,

I filed Visa on 17th March, 2016 and since then it has been around 170 days but my status is reflecting as "Assessment in progress".

I tried to ask my current employer about any employment verification email but they said they haven't received any. 

Guys, can anyone tell what is the exact email ID from which DIBP usually send the verification email so I can ask my employer to double check?

Thanks in advance.
Karan Khosla


----------



## sudhanshu2211

rajan_565 said:


> I am glad to inform that I got grant for me and my wife today (half hour after I posted my first message on the forum.) Cant help but wonder the post got me luck. Last few weeks were filled with anxiety and despair. Wish u all the best and speedy grants.




Congrats! That was quick update since your last post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

If I need to provide explanation for a particular document (or set of documents), is it ok to attach a covering summary statement? Is there a form or template for it? 

Is it ok to highlight particular items in a document? Eg. transactions in a bank statements or names on a birth certificate or tax return?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anikatyayan

karan.khosla88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I filed Visa on 17th March, 2016 and since then it has been around 170 days but my status is reflecting as "Assessment in progress".
> 
> I tried to ask my current employer about any employment verification email but they said they haven't received any.
> 
> Guys, can anyone tell what is the exact email ID from which DIBP usually send the verification email so I can ask my employer to double check?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Karan Khosla


the mail id is something like below..but not 100% sure

[email protected]


----------



## vijumn

*retake medicals*

Hello,
My wife's health assessment expired on June 25th and my CO is asked to her to undergo all the medical tests again .
While submitting my application on April I used her 457 HAP ID.

In the request checklist , they used the application HAP ID which says "clearance provided"
and no other link is enabled to provide health declaration again.

Any one has came across similar situation ?

The HAP ID in the application is not available in the emedical client and same with the service provider.

I have sent multiple emails to gsm allocated but no luck.

Please advice me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## V619

rajan_565 said:


> I am glad to inform that I got grant for me and my wife today (half hour after I posted my first message on the forum.) Cant help but wonder the post got me luck. Last few weeks were filled with anxiety and despair. Wish u all the best and speedy grants.


Congrates 

Please could you share some more information about your case? documents uploaded, code, points and when? It would really help everyone. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

kritigulshan said:


> Hi People,
> 
> I would like to thank the forum for all the guidance.Finally after a wait of 5 months I received my grant.
> Now what are the next steps as I am already in Australia.
> How do I enrol for medicare?Best way to find a job as I am planning to switch.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kriti


congratulations


----------



## AminRayani

Subscribing!!!!


----------



## AbhishekKotian

rajan_565 said:


> I am glad to inform that I got grant for me and my wife today (half hour after I posted my first message on the forum.) Cant help but wonder the post got me luck. Last few weeks were filled with anxiety and despair. Wish u all the best and speedy grants.


Congratulations


----------



## AbhishekKotian

poorikanna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to tell that we've got grant today. Please see my timeline below for further details.
> 
> 21/01/2016 - ACS +ve - Analyst Programmer (261311)
> 19/02/2016 - EOI submitted
> 09/03/2016 - Invitation Received
> 65 - # of points
> No points claimed for spouse experience
> 24/03/2016 - 189 Applied
> 24/03/2016 - Payment and document upload
> 27/03/2016 - PCC Upload
> 18/04/2016 - CO Contact - Form 80 for both, UK PCC for hubby and Detailed Employment Reference for me
> 02/05/2016 - Change of address and contact number for me since I came to Australia
> 06/05/2016 - Submitted all requested docs + some more salary slips
> 27/06/2016 - Change of address and contact number for all since family joined me
> 06/09/2016 - Grant


Congratulations


----------



## AbhishekKotian

Rizwan125 said:


> My timeline as follows (Mechanical-233512-onshore)
> 
> 189 Visa Applied---21 Jan 2016
> CO Contact 1-------12 feb 2016(Asking for Fresh Australian PCC)
> Skill Select Contact--04 April 2016(Asking for Computerized filled form 80 & 1221
> Employer Verification---07 April 2016
> CO Contact 2----------15 April Additional Form 80 Questions
> 
> CO Contact 3--------05-July-2016 Fresh Australian PCC
> 
> CO Contact 4--------05 August Provide information regarding current australian employment
> 
> *Visa Grant 06 Sept 2016*
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations


----------



## gonnabeexpat

gonnabeexpat said:


> Hey guys please help me out with the following query. This is like the last piece of puzzle for me.
> 
> I have submitted SD for both my previous and current companies for ACS evaluation. Is it ok to submit ROR on company letter head with the same roles and responsibilities mentioned in the SD to DIBP? is this a wise thing to do ?
> 
> Suppose if iam not able to get ROR directly from the company, can i still go ahead and submit the SD. if thats the case whom will DIBP contact for employment verification?


Seniors please advise :confused2:


----------



## jamesjihin88

Hello expats,

congrats to everyone aboard!

Could anyone advise on if i number career epiodes in this format CE 1.1, CE 1.2, CE 1.2.1, CE 1.2.2 ....and so on?

I'm planning to limit the sub paragraphs till third level..for eg , i will not go beyond CE 1.2.3.1....and all.

regards

Jithin James


----------



## jairichi

gonnabeexpat said:


> Seniors please advise :confused2:


Get R&Rs in official letter head of your organization or else submit SD. DIBP might contact anyone. Might be the person who signed SD or HR or you.


----------



## jairichi

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Need some advice, please! I went to the local police station here in WA today and found out that they do not do fingerprinting for FBI background checks. I live about 4 hours from Perth. Any suggestions as to where to go to get my fingerprints done so that I can get my and my son's FBI background checks going?
> 
> TIA! Freaking out a little bit now.


From 2015 state police & AFP no longer provide fingerprint services. Do a google search for private service providers. Mostly you might have to go to Perth.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

jairichi said:


> From 2015 state police & AFP no longer provide fingerprint services. Do a google search for private service providers. Mostly you might have to go to Perth.


Thank you for responding. Yes, I figured I would have to do that. So, I have since found a servicer and am making the appointments for Friday. I just can't get over the cost for each of us. Just one set of fingerprints is more than both of our FBI checks (through a channeler)! Oh well. It will be worth it in the end once I have that visa. But boy do they really know how to squeeze every last dollar out of the process! LOL


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Seniors please advise :confused2:


Yes you can submit the R&R on the letter head if provided by HR or if signed by a person who is authorised to issue letter on the company letter head. 

in case you are unable to get it done then submit the same documents that was used for ACS assessment. 

It is totally dependent on the person who would be doing the verification on whom they wish to contact. the manager who signed the document can be contacted or HR can be contacted or maybe both of them would be contacted or only you will be contacted.. possible that no one will be contacted  nothing can be said with surety


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Thank you seniors for your inputs


----------



## ausind25

*263111 candidates awaiting 189 visa*

Hi All,

I believe there is an issue with this ANZSCO code 263111. Below are the list of the users I have been able to track who have not received invites:-


Pradeep1998
dakshch
sarbjass
karan.khosla88
cnterfresh
web83
goaustralianow

Anybody who has done visa lodgement post April 2016 and has received the invite can help us understand if this is candidate specific or are they taking time regarding this particular ANZSCO code.


----------



## auseager

Hi Guys,

Got Direct grant finally after waiting more than 200 days!!!
Thanks to all the forum members.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vikaschandra said:


> Yes you can submit the R&R on the letter head if provided by HR or if signed by a person who is authorised to issue letter on the company letter head.
> 
> in case you are unable to get it done then submit the same documents that was used for ACS assessment.
> 
> It is totally dependent on the person who would be doing the verification on whom they wish to contact. the manager who signed the document can be contacted or HR can be contacted or maybe both of them would be contacted or only you will be contacted.. possible that no one will be contacted  nothing can be said with surety


Vikas, if you dont mind, i have another question.

For my current company, the SD was given by a colleague who is a senior quality engineer, would that cause any problems?


----------



## hari_it_ram

auseager said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Got Direct grant finally after waiting more than 200 days!!!
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members.




Congrats  What else, have a big party 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

auseager said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got Direct grant finally after waiting more than 200 days!!!
> Thanks to all the forum members.


Congrats plz share your timeline 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations Mate.




auseager said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got Direct grant finally after waiting more than 200 days!!!
> Thanks to all the forum members.


----------



## vikaschandra

auseager said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got Direct grant finally after waiting more than 200 days!!!
> Thanks to all the forum members.


Congratulations mate. your grant would revive the hopes for others waiting since ages


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Vikas, if you dont mind, i have another question.
> 
> For my current company, the SD was given by a colleague who is a senior quality engineer, would that cause any problems?


considering it is SD should not have any problem provided the guys does not back out during verification. 

one question the sd is on plain paper? stamp paper or letter head?


----------



## prashantbhagat

*PCC and Notary*

Can anyone please help how to get the PCC in Bangalore. What documents are required for PCC. My Passport address is not same as current residence.

Also please let me now if I can submit the same notarized document which I submitted for ACS. Does the notary has any time limit.

Thanks,
PKB


----------



## anoop21

I had same address so I got in 1 hour... you need to take PSK appointment and in your case...police verification will happen for your other address that might take some time... 

Upload same acs docs..it doeant expire...

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## sudhanshu2211

auseager said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Got Direct grant finally after waiting more than 200 days!!!
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members.




Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vikaschandra said:


> considering it is SD should not have any problem provided the guys does not back out during verification.
> 
> one question the sd is on plain paper? stamp paper or letter head?


I got the SD on a 20rs Stamp paper and it has been duly notarized.


----------



## aussiedream87

prashantbhagat said:


> Can anyone please help how to get the PCC in Bangalore. What documents are required for PCC. My Passport address is not same as current residence.
> 
> Also please let me now if I can submit the same notarized document which I submitted for ACS. Does the notary has any time limit.
> 
> Thanks,
> PKB


You can apply from belandur PSK. It's not an issue considering your passport address is different to present address. I have similar thing as urs and I got mine in 2hours.

Regarding notarized docs.. Where do u want to submit these docs?


----------



## auseager

Moneyjheeta said:


> Congrats plz share your timeline
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


ANZSCO: 261312
PTE -65 : 9-12-2015
ACS +ve : 14-12-2015
EOI-65-- 190 VIC:18-12-2015
Victoria SS:29-01-2016
Visa Lodge:13-02-2016
Visa Grant:05-09-2016
IED:23-02-2017


----------



## aussiedream87

Moneyjheeta said:


> Congrats plz share your timeline
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Hello mate. Greetings!! 

I see you were asked to submit pcc again.. Is this because u had a new passport?


----------



## aussiedream87

auseager said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got Direct grant finally after waiting more than 200 days!!!
> Thanks to all the forum members.


Congratulations mate. Wish u all the best for future endeavors.


----------



## desiswag

*Roles and responsibilities letter*

I am a mechanical engineer. Is it must to get Roles and responsibilities letter or SD, even I have all appointment letters, salary slips and bank account statements.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

auseager said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got Direct grant finally after waiting more than 200 days!!!
> Thanks to all the forum members.


Congrats plz share your timeline 


aussiedream87 said:


> Hello mate. Greetings!!
> 
> I see you were asked to submit pcc again.. Is this because u had a new passport?


Hi
Actually i did pcc from police station and not from PSK at first. CO said to redo pcc for me and my wife as it is from incorrect authority. 
I went to PSK for pcc they advised to renew passport and add spouse name on both passports and current address (mine was old address and wife's was her home address) And then apply pcc. 
So we applied new passport first and then did pcc and uploaded both.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

auseager said:


> ANZSCO: 261312
> PTE -65 : 9-12-2015
> ACS +ve : 14-12-2015
> EOI-65-- 190 VIC:18-12-2015
> Victoria SS:29-01-2016
> Visa Lodge:13-02-2016
> Visa Grant:05-09-2016
> IED:23-02-2017


Thanks for reply.
Any verification or CO contact? 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhishekKotian

auseager said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got Direct grant finally after waiting more than 200 days!!!
> Thanks to all the forum members.


congratulations


----------



## aussiedream87

Moneyjheeta said:


> Congrats plz share your timeline
> 
> Hi
> Actually i did pcc from police station and not from PSK at first. CO said to redo pcc for me and my wife as it is from incorrect authority.
> I went to PSK for pcc they advised to renew passport and add spouse name on both passports and current address (mine was old address and wife's was her home address) And then apply pcc.
> So we applied new passport first and then did pcc and uploaded both.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Thanks for your quick response. All the best for later stages. Cheers.


----------



## dakshch

jschopra said:


> Isn't this frustrating? Good for the guy who got the grant so quick, but what about people like us who have been waiting since ages.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is moving in the application. And in life.




Nothing against the guy except best wishes for his future. 
Its DIBP which shows utter lack of professionalism when it comes to their timelines and processing times.

Shouldn't the CO be answerable for time taken by him to finalise applications ? Don't they have any targets ?

And for people who are going to say that it takes time to complete checks, well how can those checks be completed for some people in 5 days and others it takes an year ?? And i am talking about similar cases from the same country and same anzsco.


----------



## dakshch

ausind25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I believe there is an issue with this ANZSCO code 263111. Below are the list of the users I have been able to track who have not received invites:-
> 
> 
> Pradeep1998
> dakshch
> sarbjass
> karan.khosla88
> cnterfresh
> web83
> goaustralianow
> 
> Anybody who has done visa lodgement post April 2016 and has received the invite can help us understand if this is candidate specific or are they taking time regarding this particular ANZSCO code.




Well your observation is a bit off when it comes to my case. I got an invite in september 2015 and applied in dec 2015.

Got CO contact in first week of January and nothing after that. NOTHING. No request for further documents ( coz i front loaded them all). No verification.

Its been more than 9 months now.


----------



## dakshch

kelynrowe2014 said:


> I'm waiting since june. After looking at your case I hope to get mine by x-mas or new year




I'd pray that you don't have to suffer that long brother. Waiting is the hardest part before you make your move.


----------



## Sauoct21

Does anyone has a BCom graduation syllabus for passout year 2006 for Utkal University, Odisha, India - required to apply for skills assessment?


----------



## Sunil4dv

*Usual country of residence*

While filling "Previous countries of residence" in Visa lodge application what should I fill?
I lived in India from my birth till 2011 in XX, YY, ZZ states due to my education and work.
Since 2011 till date, I am working outside India.

I think my "Usual country of residence" should be the present one (Where I am working)?

While filling "Previous countries of residence" in Visa lodge application, should I fill residence address and duration of stay in INDIA, separately for each state XX, YY, ZZ.


----------



## vidya4c

Hi All,

I have submitted my Visa application on 3/3/2016, received a response from CO for PTE score on 28/3/2016. Uploaded the same via PTE website on 3/4/2016. Currently the status is 'assessment in progress',not sure on how long the waiting period goes


----------



## andreyx108b

vidya4c said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted my Visa application on 3/3/2016, received a response from CO for PTE score on 28/3/2016. Uploaded the same via PTE website on 3/4/2016. Currently the status is 'assessment in progress',not sure on how long the waiting period goes




You can hear any day now i would assume...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ciitbilal

Hi Everyone,

Here is the video of uploading documents for Visa 189 Application.


----------



## rosharma9

Please suggest the Evidence type.



anoop21 said:


> Theres is section passport photo...select that and upload there...
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## vijumn

any help on below query ?


vijumn said:


> Hello,
> My wife's health assessment expired on June 25th and my CO is asked to her to undergo all the medical tests again .
> While submitting my application on April I used her 457 HAP ID.
> 
> In the request checklist , they used the application HAP ID which says "clearance provided"
> and no other link is enabled to provide health declaration again.
> 
> Any one has came across similar situation ?
> 
> The HAP ID in the application is not available in the emedical client and same with the service provider.
> 
> I have sent multiple emails to gsm allocated but no luck.
> 
> Please advice me.
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## rosharma9

What should I upload in "Health, Evidence of"?


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

So, our "usual country of residence" should be the one where we receive mail/correspondence? If so, I need to put Australia, and not the United States.


----------



## Amritbains206

Hello, i got acs skill accessment with SD from my previous organization. But, i did not furnish any contact no of my manager. So, now when i apply in dibp, do i need to add his details in case co wants to contact him? Or is it fine if i dont do so?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdyehiya

We have lodged application through agent on 01/DEC/2016 
and last document for PCC was uploaded 25/May/2015;

With more than 100 days, we've been asking our agent for follow-up; He's suggesting us to wait and watch.

If we contact DIPB through email, will there be any issues for our application and for agent.

Or is it good idea to contact DIPB over phone


----------



## rosharma9

Do I need to attach photo in form 80?


----------



## Rabbahs

LadyRogueRayne said:


> So, our "usual country of residence" should be the one where we receive mail/correspondence? If so, I need to put Australia, and not the United States.


if you are currently residing Australia then write Australia. If in future if you are moving else where, then fill change of circumstances form or fill online for change of address.


----------



## vikaschandra

Amritbains206 said:


> Hello, i got acs skill accessment with SD from my previous organization. But, i did not furnish any contact no of my manager. So, now when i apply in dibp, do i need to add his details in case co wants to contact him? Or is it fine if i dont do so?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is advisable to provide contact details. Probably you can scan the person's business card along with the SD and upload. 
Further it is upto CO whether the verification should be done, if done who they should contact HR, the manager or only you.


----------



## Rabbahs

rosharma9 said:


> What should I upload in "Health, Evidence of"?


I think it is for the medical. Did CO specifically ask for the something other then medical ? like polio vaccine certificate ?


----------



## vikaschandra

mdyehiya said:


> We have lodged application through agent on 01/DEC/2016
> and last document for PCC was uploaded 25/May/2015;
> 
> With more than 100 days, we've been asking our agent for follow-up; He's suggesting us to wait and watch.
> 
> If we contact DIPB through email, will there be any issues for our application and for agent.
> 
> Or is it good idea to contact DIPB over phone


I guess you mean 1/Dec/2015?

Whats the current status on your application? Well in some cases the calling worked out but mostly calling does not add any value it is just for satisfaction. You can insist your agent to call or you can call yourself


----------



## Rabbahs

vijumn said:


> any help on below query ?


In my opinion, just give them a call and ask for this specific situation.


----------



## Sunil.Kumar

*Visa Grant*

Received the Golden e-mail - Grant for myself & wife today morning.
Following are my timelines

ANZSCO Code - 233211 - Civil Engineer
Points Claimed - 70
ITA - 8th March 2016
Visa Lodged - 4th May 2016
First CO Contact - 18th May - PCC & Medical
Medical - 8th June
PCC - 22nd June
Employment Verification - Yes, no clue about date / month.
Status Update email sent to GSM Brisbane - 2nd September
Grant - 7th September.
IED - 10th June 2017.

I purposely delayed Visa lodge, PCC, Medical, Since I wanted my IED to be after April 2017 due to personal reasons.

I was hooked on this forum for months, I would say its a great platform.
If your documents are in place, its just a matter of time for the golden e-mail coming your way.

I wish you all the very best.
*Next up planning for the move.*


----------



## vikaschandra

Sunil.Kumar said:


> Received the Golden e-mail - Grant for myself & wife today morning.
> Following are my timelines
> 
> ANZSCO Code - 233211 - Civil Engineer
> Points Claimed - 70
> ITA - 8th March 2016
> Visa Lodged - 4th May 2016
> First CO Contact - 18th May - PCC & Medical
> Medical - 8th June
> PCC - 22nd June
> Employment Verification - Yes, no clue about date / month.
> Status Update email sent to GSM Brisbane - 2nd September
> Grant - 7th September.
> IED - 10th June 2017.
> 
> I purposely delayed Visa lodge, PCC, Medical, Since I wanted my IED to be after April 2017 due to personal reasons.
> 
> I was hooked on this forum for months, I would say its a great platform.
> If your documents are in place, its just a matter of time for the golden e-mail coming your way.
> 
> I wish you all the very best.
> *Next up planning for the move.*


Congratulations to you and your wife Sunil


----------



## Amritbains206

vikaschandra said:


> It is advisable to provide contact details. Probably you can scan the person's business card along with the SD and upload.
> 
> Further it is upto CO whether the verification should be done, if done who they should contact HR, the manager or only you.




Thanks a lot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Sunil.Kumar said:


> Received the Golden e-mail - Grant for myself & wife today morning.
> Following are my timelines
> 
> ANZSCO Code - 233211 - Civil Engineer
> Points Claimed - 70
> ITA - 8th March 2016
> Visa Lodged - 4th May 2016
> First CO Contact - 18th May - PCC & Medical
> Medical - 8th June
> PCC - 22nd June
> Employment Verification - Yes, no clue about date / month.
> Status Update email sent to GSM Brisbane - 2nd September
> Grant - 7th September.
> IED - 10th June 2017.
> 
> I purposely delayed Visa lodge, PCC, Medical, Since I wanted my IED to be after April 2017 due to personal reasons.
> 
> I was hooked on this forum for months, I would say its a great platform.
> If your documents are in place, its just a matter of time for the golden e-mail coming your way.
> 
> I wish you all the very best.
> *Next up planning for the move.*


Congrats

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



Sunil.Kumar said:


> Received the Golden e-mail - Grant for myself & wife today morning.
> Following are my timelines
> 
> ANZSCO Code - 233211 - Civil Engineer
> Points Claimed - 70
> ITA - 8th March 2016
> Visa Lodged - 4th May 2016
> First CO Contact - 18th May - PCC & Medical
> Medical - 8th June
> PCC - 22nd June
> Employment Verification - Yes, no clue about date / month.
> Status Update email sent to GSM Brisbane - 2nd September
> Grant - 7th September.
> IED - 10th June 2017.
> 
> I purposely delayed Visa lodge, PCC, Medical, Since I wanted my IED to be after April 2017 due to personal reasons.
> 
> I was hooked on this forum for months, I would say its a great platform.
> If your documents are in place, its just a matter of time for the golden e-mail coming your way.
> 
> I wish you all the very best.
> *Next up planning for the move.*


----------



## Sush1

Another day gone. I don't know what to do. Its Dark everywhere.


----------



## andreyx108b

LadyRogueRayne said:


> So, our "usual country of residence" should be the one where we receive mail/correspondence? If so, I need to put Australia, and not the United States.




Where you spend the larger part of the year. 50%+


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane

Hi Experts,
I want to obtain a letter from Mumbai University certifying that my spouse has completed her degree education in English in order provide evidence of functional english for 189 dependent.

When I called up the university they responded saying that they do not provide such letters.

Can anyone help me who has got a similar letter from Mumbai university for the same? 

Please helppp...

Regards,
Brane


----------



## vikaschandra

Sush1 said:


> Another day gone. I don't know what to do. Its Dark everywhere.


When you are left in the dark for longer time you start seeing things very clearly as if it is daylight. Relax this vicious waiting game is going to come to an end.


----------



## vikaschandra

Brane said:


> Hi Experts,
> I want to obtain a letter from Mumbai University certifying that my spouse has completed her degree education in English in order provide evidence of functional english for 189 dependent.
> 
> When I called up the university they responded saying that they do not provide such letters.
> 
> Can anyone help me who has got a similar letter from Mumbai university for the same?
> 
> Please helppp...
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


Did you check with the College? Check with them they would issue it.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

*Year 2016 visa 189 applicants status*

This is quite old list.. around 2-3 months old and my point of publishing it here is to know how many are still pending to get the grants..

Also if some one like to update and carry forward this list then he/she can..

JANUARY:
1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
3.	Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
4.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
5.	Raman123456 || 17 jan
6.	Ashuaust || 17 jan 
7.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
8.	shnasj || 21 jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 1 JULY
9.	civil189 || 22 jan
10.	Starwin4u || 22 Jan || Adelaide
11.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
12.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
13.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
14.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
15.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
16.	gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane
17.	zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
FEBRUARY:
1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide || GRANT : 17 June
2.	belapmehta || 3 feb
3.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
4.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane || GRANT 6 June 
5.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
6.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
7.	samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
8.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
9.	Sn_Rafi || 17 feb || Adelaide
10.	DT2702 || 18 feb
11.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
12.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
13.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
14.	tatsie1379 || 21 Feb || Brisbane
15.	Anurag.gupta81 || 22 Feb || Adelaide
16.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
17.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
18.	arjun09 || 25 feb || Brisbane
19.	Manu2015||Brisbane||25 Feb
20.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
21.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
22.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane || GRANT ON 4 JULY 2016
23.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
MARCH:
1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar 
2.	shawn || 2 mar
3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
6.	Abhishek || March 7
7.	Manpreet89 || 8 Mar || GRANT ON 9 JUNE 2016
8.	vakymy || 9 mar
9.	Abhishek.gupta || 9 mar || adelaide	
10.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
11.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
12.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
13.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
14.	siddhant || 17 mar
15.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
16.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
17.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
18.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
19.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
20.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
21.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
22.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
23.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
24.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
25.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide || GRANT 6/6/2016
26.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide
APRIL:
1.	sush1 || 1 apr || immi mail
2.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
3.	sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
4.	perryH || 6 apr || Adelaide
5.	anikatyayan|| 13th April || Adelaide
6.	abhi1986 || 15 apr
7.	Balweet || 24 apr 16 
8.	DelhiBoy || 25 April || Adelaide
9.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
10.	Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May || GRANT 03 MAY 2016
11.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide || GRANT 9 JUNE 2016
MAY:
1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
2.	FirasEJ || 8 May || Brisbane
3.	mcag || 11 May
4.	Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
5.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
6.	Pranay Katta || 24 May || Adelaide
7.	salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane
8.	Tea&Coffee || 26 May || 
JUNE: 
1.	Viaan || 02 June || Brisbane || Immi mail


----------



## aussiedream87

Brane said:


> Hi Experts,
> I want to obtain a letter from Mumbai University certifying that my spouse has completed her degree education in English in order provide evidence of functional english for 189 dependent.
> 
> When I called up the university they responded saying that they do not provide such letters.
> 
> Can anyone help me who has got a similar letter from Mumbai university for the same?
> 
> Please helppp...
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


Don't call the university. Just head to the collage ur partner studied at and apply for this letter. Ideally a letter requesting the same with current principal or dean signature can get u the letter in minutes. (totally based on TAT  on the institute)


----------



## Sush1

I remember two of them have already received it, edited the below list.

`


MissionAus_2016 said:


> This is quite old list.. around 2-3 months old and my point of publishing it here is to know how many are still pending to get the grants..
> 
> Also if some one like to update and carry forward this list then he/she can..
> 
> JANUARY:
> 1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide
> 2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide
> 3.	Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
> 4.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
> 5.	Raman123456 || 17 jan
> 6.	Ashuaust || 17 jan
> 7.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane
> 8.	shnasj || 21 jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 1 JULY
> 9.	civil189 || 22 jan
> 10.	Starwin4u || 22 Jan || Adelaide
> 11.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide
> 12.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane
> 13.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
> 14.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane
> 15.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 16.	gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> 17.	zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> FEBRUARY:
> 1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide || GRANT : 17 June
> 2.	belapmehta || 3 feb
> 3.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 4.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane || GRANT 6 June
> 5.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 6.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide
> 7.	samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
> 8.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
> 9.	Sn_Rafi || 17 feb || Adelaide
> 10.	DT2702 || 18 feb
> 11.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
> 12.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide
> 13.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
> 14.	tatsie1379 || 21 Feb || Brisbane
> 15.	Anurag.gupta81 || 22 Feb || Adelaide
> 16.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
> 17.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 18.	arjun09 || 25 feb || Brisbane
> 19.	Manu2015||Brisbane||25 Feb
> 20.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 21.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide
> 22.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane || GRANT ON 4 JULY 2016
> 23.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
> MARCH:
> 1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar
> 2.	shawn || 2 mar
> 3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane
> 4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
> 5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar
> 6.	Abhishek || March 7
> 7.	Manpreet89 || 8 Mar || GRANT ON 9 JUNE 2016
> 8.	vakymy || 9 mar
> 9.	Abhishek.gupta || 9 mar || adelaide
> 10.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide
> 11.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide
> 12.	shafiq2k || 14 mar
> 13.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 14.	siddhant || 17 mar
> 15.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
> 16.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 17.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar
> 18.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
> 19.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane
> 20.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane
> 21.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 22.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 23.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide
> 24.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || Grant received on 25/05/2016
> 25.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide || GRANT 6/6/2016
> 26.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide || GRANT
> APRIL:
> 1.	sush1 || 1 apr || immi mail
> 2.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide
> 3.	sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
> 4.	perryH || 6 apr || Adelaide
> 5.	anikatyayan|| 13th April || Adelaide
> 6.	abhi1986 || 15 apr
> 7.	Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 8.	DelhiBoy || 25 April || Adelaide
> 9.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
> 10.	Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May || GRANT 03 MAY 2016
> 11.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide || GRANT 9 JUNE 2016
> MAY:
> 1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
> 2.	FirasEJ || 8 May || Brisbane
> 3.	mcag || 11 May
> 4.	Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
> 5.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
> 6.	Pranay Katta || 24 May || Adelaide
> 7.	salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane
> 8.	Tea&Coffee || 26 May || GRANT
> JUNE:
> 1.	Viaan || 02 June || Brisbane || Immi mail


----------



## abhi1986

*Visa lodged on 15th april*

i had lodged my visa on 15th april. front loaded all documents medicals done by 18th april and pcc uploded 27th april . No contact from C.O. immiaccount showing application recived. Called up dibp after 100 days got a standard reply your application is under process if the co needs anything will contact you cant give you any specific time frame. 
Every day there is hope but no success , just waiting.

Anzeco 233512 mechanical


----------



## Brane

vikaschandra said:


> Did you check with the College? Check with them they would issue it.


Thanks for the reply.But will CO accept it and is there any prescribed format for the same? If yes, please share it.


----------



## Brane

aussiedream87 said:


> Don't call the university. Just head to the collage ur partner studied at and apply for this letter. Ideally a letter requesting the same with current principal or dean signature can get u the letter in minutes. (totally based on TAT  on the institute)


Thanks.... But will CO accept it and is there any prescribed format for the same?  If yes, please share it.


----------



## vikaschandra

abhi1986 said:


> i had lodged my visa on 15th april. front loaded all documents medicals done by 18th april and pcc uploded 27th april . No contact from C.O. immiaccount showing application recived. Called up dibp after 100 days got a standard reply your application is under process if the co needs anything will contact you cant give you any specific time frame.
> Every day there is hope but no success , just waiting.
> 
> Anzeco 233512 mechanical


We have had a very similar case as your applicant Shawnvaz his application status remained as "Application Recieved" for 134 days and then he got grant No CO contact whatsoever

He is a Mechanical Engineer too


----------



## Brane

abhi1986 said:


> i had lodged my visa on 15th april. front loaded all documents medicals done by 18th april and pcc uploded 27th april . No contact from C.O. immiaccount showing application recived. Called up dibp after 100 days got a standard reply your application is under process if the co needs anything will contact you cant give you any specific time frame.
> Every day there is hope but no success , just waiting.
> 
> Anzeco 233512 mechanical



Is there a way we can contact DIBP outside Australia? If yes, please share the same


----------



## aussiedream87

Brane said:


> Thanks.... But will CO accept it and is there any prescribed format for the same?  If yes, please share it.


There is no standard temp. One thing for sure it has to be on college letter head talking abt the course ur studied and confirming the course was completed and was in English lang. 

Just Google - letter from college stating the course was completed in English language. Find the best template and modify it as required.


----------



## abhi1986

Brane said:


> Is there a way we can contact DIBP outside Australia? If yes, please share the same


dibp number +61731367000 i called them twice got connected in a minute call the around 9.15 am Australian time . First they will ask when did you apply if it is more then 100 days then they ask your passport number and other details name and date of birth. Mostly they give a standard reply


----------



## Brane

abhi1986 said:


> dibp number +61731367000 i called them twice got connected in a minute call the around 9.15 am Australian time . First they will ask when did you apply if it is more then 100 days then they ask your passport number and other details name and date of birth. Mostly they give a standard reply


Thanks


----------



## samsonk76

Congratulations to All who have got their grants! 

230+ days of waiting for our 'golden email'

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## iishan9891

Sunil.Kumar said:


> Received the Golden e-mail - Grant for myself & wife today morning.
> Following are my timelines
> 
> ANZSCO Code - 233211 - Civil Engineer
> Points Claimed - 70
> ITA - 8th March 2016
> Visa Lodged - 4th May 2016
> First CO Contact - 18th May - PCC & Medical
> Medical - 8th June
> PCC - 22nd June
> Employment Verification - Yes, no clue about date / month.
> Status Update email sent to GSM Brisbane - 2nd September
> Grant - 7th September.
> IED - 10th June 2017.
> 
> I purposely delayed Visa lodge, PCC, Medical, Since I wanted my IED to be after April 2017 due to personal reasons.
> 
> I was hooked on this forum for months, I would say its a great platform.
> If your documents are in place, its just a matter of time for the golden e-mail coming your way.
> 
> I wish you all the very best.
> *Next up planning for the move.*


Congratulations mate.....


----------



## gagneshsharma

Hello Friends,

I paid my visa fee and now I am in process of getting medicals done.

For Primary applicant and for our son we see..

"Examinations required
This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application. Click on the link below to organise these health examinations.
Organise health examinations.
help
Once this person's health examinations results have been assessed by the department this page will be updated to reflect this.
Note: If this person does not complete the required health examinations the visa application can be refused."


*but for spouse I see...*

"Examinations in progress
A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter."

I have never applied for medical/ HAP ID or anything before. I am surprised to see this?
is anyone familiar with such scenario? What should I do? Wait for CO to get assigned and then request him


----------



## AJAUS

Hi Guys I provided the requested information via ImmiAccount and clicked on Information Provided but the status is still showing as "Information Requested". Any idea how much time it takes for the status to change to "Assessment In Progress "? I have also intimated the CO via email but did not get the automated response back like I got the first time I sent the email. I followed up my response as continuation to the first email I had sent 15 days ago, does that has something to do with me not getting the acknowledgment email back. Your response would be highly appreciated. 



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Document Request: 18-08-16 Marriage Certificate 
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashjoh

Hi, 
I got the golden email on Ganesh Chaturthi (5th September 2016).:second:lane:

Duration 7 Months and 9 Days (222 Days wait )
Status: VISA GRANTED
ANZSCO: 263311 – Telecom Engineer
Points Claimed: (60 points) NSW
Age :31
MSA Submitted: 27 January 2016
Assessment Outcome: 19 April 2016 (Positive)
EOI Submitted: 19 April 2016
Invitation Received: 11 May 2016
Visa Application Submitted :17 May 2016
UK PCC for self and Wife: 17 May 2016
India PCC for self: 17 May 2016
India PCC for wife: 09June 2016

Case Officer Contacted: 27 May 2016 for Notarized Passport and Birth Certificate Copy Details sent on same day.
GRANT : 5 September 2016
IED : 10 May 2017

I was a silent observer in this forum. But this forum has thoroughly helped me throughout my visa process. Thanks for the guidance and motivation.


----------



## walzmin

Hi All, I need suggestions - I had applied with 70 pts for 261111. I had marked few yrs which were not considered by ACS as nominated occupation relevant so got 70 pts but actually its 65 pts considering ACS report. One friend suggested to create new EOI whereas another friend said that multiple EOI profiles will lead to no invite at all. So, I have to wait till expiration of previous invite and then amend that one only. Any suggestions on this situation?


----------



## sm8764

Hello members ... is it possible the medicals done expires during wait for the visa assessment and grant, what happens in that case ? does the CO ask for another medical assessment. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## nmprabakaran

*Visa Grant Expected*

Hi friends,

My visa (261111)lodged date - 05th Aug 2016.
First CO contact to upload PCC & Health report , Form 80 & 1221- 16th Aug 2016.
PCC & Health report complete, Form 80 & 1221 uploaded - 24th Aug 2016.
The CO team is Adelaide.
When possibly can I expect the response/Grant from the CO?
Any probable timelines?


----------



## gauk

Hi,
I have applied for 189 visa.
For evidence of English language, I have attached PTE score report card(downloaded from PTE website). Is this ok or do I need to send score to DIBP thru PTE website?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## anoop21

gauk said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for 189 visa.
> For evidence of English language, I have attached PTE score report card(downloaded from PTE website). Is this ok or do I need to send score to DIBP thru PTE website?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


No need to send separately...

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## gauk

anoop21 said:


> No need to send separately...
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the quick reply!!!


----------



## gagneshsharma

gagneshsharma said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I paid my visa fee and now I am in process of getting medicals done.
> 
> For Primary applicant and for our son we see..
> 
> "Examinations required
> This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application. Click on the link below to organise these health examinations.
> Organise health examinations.
> help
> Once this person's health examinations results have been assessed by the department this page will be updated to reflect this.
> Note: If this person does not complete the required health examinations the visa application can be refused."
> 
> 
> *but for spouse I see...*
> 
> "Examinations in progress
> A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter."
> 
> I have never applied for medical/ HAP ID or anything before. I am surprised to see this?
> is anyone familiar with such scenario? What should I do? Wait for CO to get assigned and then request him




Can anyone please advise. Never applied with any medical before for visa application but while creating HAP ID I got this message that a panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination. I have no clue what is this. Is it bug or whom should I raise this to? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Hi Everyone,

Seniors, I humbly request you to go over the below check list and let me know whether anything needs to be added or removed. 

Please note that all the documents mentioned below are colored scanned copies of the original.


Form 80
Form 1221

*Work Reference for Company 1:*

SD that was submitted to ACS
Form 16 for all the years served
Experience certificate
relieving letter
Payslips for all the quarters
bank statements for all the quarters
offer letter
appraisal letters for all the years
job confirmation letter

*Work Reference for Company 2 in which iam currently employed:*

SD that was submitted to ACS
Payslips for all the quarters
bank statements for all the quarters
Salary certificate
ITR
Offer letter
Appraisal letter

*Education Documents:*

10th standard mark sheet
12th standard mark sheet
Degree certificate
provisional degree certificate
Consolidated mark sheet

*Personal Identifcation Documents:*

Birth Certificate
Pan Card
Voter ID card
AADHAAR Card
Passport


----------



## loveaussi

sm8764 said:


> Hello members ... is it possible the medicals done expires during wait for the visa assessment and grant, what happens in that case ? does the CO ask for another medical assessment.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Yes. It can happen. And I have seen in most cases the CO ask for new medicals if it's expires. Same for pcc as well


----------



## dish2690

anoop21 said:


> No need to send separately...
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk




It is very much advisable to send it through the PTE website to DIBP. The CO might ask for it, why not be prepared for it already! Saves time, rest is up to you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dish2690

gauk said:


> Thanks for the quick reply!!!




It is very much advisable to send the scores from the PTE website to the DIBP. The CO might ask for it, and if you send it after that, maybe another 28 days delay. Rest is up to you, but advise will be to send it upfront.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

gagneshsharma said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I paid my visa fee and now I am in process of getting medicals done.
> 
> For Primary applicant and for our son we see..
> 
> "Examinations required
> This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application. Click on the link below to organise these health examinations.
> Organise health examinations.
> help
> Once this person's health examinations results have been assessed by the department this page will be updated to reflect this.
> Note: If this person does not complete the required health examinations the visa application can be refused."
> 
> 
> *but for spouse I see...*
> 
> "Examinations in progress
> A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter."
> 
> I have never applied for medical/ HAP ID or anything before. I am surprised to see this?
> is anyone familiar with such scenario? What should I do? Wait for CO to get assigned and then request him


Did she ever have medicals done fore Australia before by any chance she is employed in AU (has 457 visa earlier) . Did you try logging out and then login again? 

wait for some time there could be some technical issue. Please share the screenshot if you can


----------



## vikaschandra

AJAUS said:


> Hi Guys I provided the requested information via ImmiAccount and clicked on Information Provided but the status is still showing as "Information Requested". Any idea how much time it takes for the status to change to "Assessment In Progress "? I have also intimated the CO via email but did not get the automated response back like I got the first time I sent the email. I followed up my response as continuation to the first email I had sent 15 days ago, does that has something to do with me not getting the acknowledgment email back. Your response would be highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 263212 | ICT Support Engineer
> ACS: 31-03-16
> EOI: 09-05-16
> SA Application: 04-07-16
> SA Approval: 15-07-16
> Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
> Document Request: 18-08-16 Marriage Certificate
> Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After you click Information provided button it should immediately change from Information requested to Assessment in Progress. if it has not happened could be technical glitch. try to check after some time.


----------



## vikaschandra

walzmin said:


> Hi All, I need suggestions - I had applied with 70 pts for 261111. I had marked few yrs which were not considered by ACS as nominated occupation relevant so got 70 pts but actually its 65 pts considering ACS report. One friend suggested to create new EOI whereas another friend said that multiple EOI profiles will lead to no invite at all. So, I have to wait till expiration of previous invite and then amend that one only. Any suggestions on this situation?


If you have already received invite with wrongly claimed points then you should wait for that to expire (in 60 days) and then the EOI would again go back to the pool wherein you can make amendments.


----------



## vikaschandra

sm8764 said:


> Hello members ... is it possible the medicals done expires during wait for the visa assessment and grant, what happens in that case ? does the CO ask for another medical assessment.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Medicals are usually valid for 1 year if the visa grant does not happen during this time CO might ask the applicant to redo the medicals. (this can include entire medicals or maybe only few tests)


----------



## vikaschandra

nmprabakaran said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> My visa (261111)lodged date - 05th Aug 2016.
> First CO contact to upload PCC & Health report , Form 80 & 1221- 16th Aug 2016.
> PCC & Health report complete, Form 80 & 1221 uploaded - 24th Aug 2016.
> The CO team is Adelaide.
> When possibly can I expect the response/Grant from the CO?
> Any probable timelines?


most of the applicants here are using the available tracker which has good analytics and estimator too. As it has crowdsourced data it gives tentative estimation on where one stands. Probably you can visit and have a look too you would be able to find the link in the signatures of the poster


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Seniors, I humbly request you to go over the below check list and let me know whether anything needs to be added or removed.
> 
> Please note that all the documents mentioned below are colored scanned copies of the original.
> 
> 
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> 
> *Work Reference for Company 1:*
> 
> SD that was submitted to ACS
> Form 16 for all the years served
> Experience certificate
> relieving letter
> Payslips for all the quarters
> bank statements for all the quarters
> offer letter
> appraisal letters for all the years
> job confirmation letter
> 
> *Work Reference for Company 2 in which iam currently employed:*
> 
> SD that was submitted to ACS
> Payslips for all the quarters
> bank statements for all the quarters
> Salary certificate
> ITR
> Offer letter
> Appraisal letter
> 
> *Education Documents:*
> 
> 10th standard mark sheet
> 12th standard mark sheet
> Degree certificate
> provisional degree certificate
> Consolidated mark sheet
> 
> *Personal Identifcation Documents:*
> 
> Birth Certificate
> Pan Card
> Voter ID card
> AADHAAR Card
> Passport


Language test results for self if single and for spouse as well if married.
ACS assessment results


----------



## aussiedream87

gonnabeexpat said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Seniors, I humbly request you to go over the below check list and let me know whether anything needs to be added or removed.
> 
> Please note that all the documents mentioned below are colored scanned copies of the original.
> 
> 
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> 
> *Work Reference for Company 1:*
> 
> SD that was submitted to ACS
> Form 16 for all the years served
> Experience certificate
> relieving letter
> Payslips for all the quarters
> bank statements for all the quarters
> offer letter
> appraisal letters for all the years
> job confirmation letter
> 
> *Work Reference for Company 2 in which iam currently employed:*
> 
> SD that was submitted to ACS
> Payslips for all the quarters
> bank statements for all the quarters
> Salary certificate
> ITR
> Offer letter
> Appraisal letter
> 
> *Education Documents:*
> 
> 10th standard mark sheet
> 12th standard mark sheet
> Degree certificate
> provisional degree certificate
> Consolidated mark sheet
> 
> *Personal Identifcation Documents:*
> 
> Birth Certificate
> Pan Card
> Voter ID card
> AADHAAR Card
> Passport



PCC, Medicals, Marriage certificate(if applicable), ACS results, updated resume, photograph


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

desiswag said:


> I am a mechanical engineer. Is it must to get Roles and responsibilities letter or SD, even I have all appointment letters, salary slips and bank account statements.




What is SD??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Gaurav Sharma said:


> What is SD??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Statutory Declaration


----------



## gagneshsharma

vikaschandra said:


> Did she ever have medicals done fore Australia before by any chance she is employed in AU (has 457 visa earlier) . Did you try logging out and then login again?
> 
> wait for some time there could be some technical issue. Please share the screenshot if you can


No, Never ever had any medicals done for Australia. We are offshore applicants so no 457 or any other visa.
Please see screenshots one with an issue says a panel clinic is currently processing..


----------



## kam82

gauk said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for 189 visa.
> For evidence of English language, I have attached PTE score report card(downloaded from PTE website). Is this ok or do I need to send score to DIBP thru PTE website?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


You have to...it only takes a few seconds


----------



## AJAUS

vikaschandra said:


> After you click Information provided button it should immediately change from Information requested to Assessment in Progress. if it has not happened could be technical glitch. try to check after some time.




Thanks a lot Vikas. 



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Document Request: 18-08-16 Marriage Certificate 
Document provided to CO: 07-09-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

gagneshsharma said:


> No, Never ever had any medicals done for Australia. We are offshore applicants so no 457 or any other visa.
> Please see screenshots one with an issue says a panel clinic is currently processing..


Seems like there is some technical issue with your account. Either you can try calling DIBP for resolution or wait for the CO to update your account to be able to organise health examination and then proceed with the medicals.

I would advise you call them first thing tomorrow and explain the situation in order to avoid waiting for the CO to be assigned and then your request taken care of which would only delay the processing.


----------



## andreyx108b

nmprabakaran said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> 
> 
> My visa (261111)lodged date - 05th Aug 2016.
> 
> First CO contact to upload PCC & Health report , Form 80 & 1221- 16th Aug 2016.
> 
> PCC & Health report complete, Form 80 & 1221 uploaded - 24th Aug 2016.
> 
> The CO team is Adelaide.
> 
> When possibly can I expect the response/Grant from the CO?
> 
> Any probable timelines?




Please use the estimator tool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gagneshsharma

vikaschandra said:


> Seems like there is some technical issue with your account. Either you can try calling DIBP for resolution or wait for the CO to update your account to be able to organise health examination and then proceed with the medicals.
> 
> 
> 
> I would advise you call them first thing tomorrow and explain the situation in order to avoid waiting for the CO to be assigned and then your request taken care of which would only delay the processing.




Thanks. I'll do that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJAUS

andreyx108b said:


> Please use the estimator tool.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi Andrey, can you please share the link for the estimator tool?



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Document Request: 18-08-16 Marriage Certificate 
Document provided to CO: 07-09-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamalendra

AS PER I HAVE UPDATED
JANUARY:
1.	himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT: 31 AUG 
2.	hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide || 
3.	Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
4.	Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
5.	Raman123456 || 17 jan
6.	Ashuaust || 17 jan 
7.	rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane || GRANT 6 SEP
8.	shnasj || 21 jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 1 JULY
9.	civil189 || 22 jan || GRANT: 11 JULY
10.	Starwin4u || 22 Jan || Adelaide 
11.	Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide || GRANT: 5 AUG
12.	farina || 28 jan || brisbane || GRANT: 26 JULY
13.	kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
14.	chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane || GRANT: 2 SEP
15.	Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
16.	gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane || GRANT 27 JULY
17.	zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
FEBRUARY:
1.	gnt || 2 feb || adelaide || GRANT : 17 June
2.	belapmehta || 3 feb
3.	kawal_547 || 4 feb
4.	karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane || GRANT 6 June 
5.	AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
6.	alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide || GRANT 5 AUG
7.	samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
8.	onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
9.	Sn_Rafi || 17 feb || Adelaide
10.	DT2702 || 18 feb || GRANT 8 JUL
11.	sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
12.	zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide || GRANT 5 JUL
13.	tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
14.	tatsie1379 || 21 Feb || Brisbane
15.	Anurag.gupta81 || 22 Feb || Adelaide
16.	phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
17.	jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
18.	arjun09 || 25 feb || Brisbane
19.	Manu2015||Brisbane||25 Feb
20.	Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
21.	Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide || GRANT 5 JUL
22.	divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane || GRANT ON 4 JULY 2016
23.	rsk1976 || 26 Feb
MARCH:
1.	nskarthik4u || 1 mar || 
2.	shawn || 2 mar || GRANT 14 JUL
3.	sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane || GRANT 26 AUG
4.	ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane 
5.	ashish_2574 || 3 mar || GRANT 3 AUG
6.	Abhishek || March 7
7.	Manpreet89 || 8 Mar || GRANT ON 9 JUNE 2016
8.	vakymy || 9 mar || GRANT 4 JUL
9.	Abhishek.gupta || 9 mar || adelaide	
10.	MR || 10 mar || Adelaide|| GRANT 25 JUL
11.	Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide|| GRANT 19 JUL
12.	shafiq2k || 14 mar|| GRANT 4 JUL
13.	sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
14.	siddhant || 17 mar
15.	taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
16.	selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
17.	kapoor.neha || 22 mar|| GRANT 24 AUG
18.	krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
19.	sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane|| GRANT 3 JUN
20.	thomas || 25 mar || brisbane|| GRANT 18 AUG
21.	kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
22.	elric || 26 mar || brisbane
23.	rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide|| GRANT 1 AUG
24.	jairichi || 30 mar 16 || || GRANT 25 MAY
25.	sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide || GRANT 6 JUN
26.	sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 5 AUG
APRIL:
1.	sush1 || 1 apr || immi mail
2.	hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide || GRANT 12 JUL
3.	sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
4.	perryH || 6 apr || Adelaide
5.	anikatyayan|| 13th April || Adelaide
6.	abhi1986 || 15 apr
7.	Balweet || 24 apr 16 
8.	DelhiBoy || 25 April || Adelaide
9.	Sahiledge || 26 Apr
10.	Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May || GRANT 03 MAY 2016
11.	conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide || GRANT 9 JUNE 2016
MAY:
1.	Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
2.	FirasEJ || 8 May || Brisbane
3.	mcag || 11 May
4.	Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
5.	alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
6.	Pranay Katta || 24 May || Adelaide
7.	salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane
8.	Tea&Coffee || 26 May || 
JUNE: 
1.	Viaan || 02 June || Brisbane || Immi mail[/QUOTE]




MissionAus_2016 said:


> This is quite old list.. around 2-3 months old and my point of publishing it here is to know how many are still pending to get the grants..
> 
> Also if some one like to update and carry forward this list then he/she can..


----------



## vikaschandra

AJAUS said:


> Hi Andrey, can you please share the link for the estimator tool?
> 
> 
> 
> 263212 | ICT Support Engineer
> ACS: 31-03-16
> EOI: 09-05-16
> SA Application: 04-07-16
> SA Approval: 15-07-16
> Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
> Document Request: 18-08-16 Marriage Certificate
> Document provided to CO: 07-09-16
> Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


His signature has the link to the tracker.. which has all the features ADD, TRACK, ESTIMATE


----------



## Unbearable28

nmprabakaran said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> My visa (261111)lodged date - 05th Aug 2016.
> First CO contact to upload PCC & Health report , Form 80 & 1221- 16th Aug 2016.
> PCC & Health report complete, Form 80 & 1221 uploaded - 24th Aug 2016.
> The CO team is Adelaide.
> When possibly can I expect the response/Grant from the CO?
> Any probable timelines?


Hello mate, 
Our timeline is very similar, I lodged the application on 2nd of August and got contacted by the CO on 16th. I am still waiting for my grant. 
Please let me know once you receive grant.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Ok will add, resume, photographs, acs results, pte results, pcc and health report to the list. Will post a final list in coming days. Thanks guys.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys couple of questions

1. Do i need to get the bank statements attested by the bank?
2. Do i need to submit scanned copies of my aadhaar and voter ID?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## awhero

Hi guys a couple of questions as I feel really lost at the moment!
1) How long do I have, after submitting my application via skillselect, to upload all my documents?
2) Can I scan and upload the originals or do they have to be notarised copies?
3) I am from Singapore and lived in Melbourne for a few years now. Can I get police check done before being appointed a case officer?


----------



## vikaschandra

awhero said:


> Hi guys a couple of questions as I feel really lost at the moment!
> 1) How long do I have, after submitting my application via skillselect, to upload all my documents?
> 2) Can I scan and upload the originals or do they have to be notarised copies?
> 3) I am from Singapore and lived in Melbourne for a few years now. Can I get police check done before being appointed a case officer?


1. After you have paid the fees there is no restrictions on ho soon you should upload the documents. But if you are assigned a CO and he/she requests to provide relevant documents you will have 28 days to fulfill the request
2. If the documents are color copies you can scan and proceed uploading them if b/w copies it should be notarized
3. Yes you can proceed to acquiring the PCC


----------



## rosharma9

I am a Freelancer now (since 2016). How to fill that in Form 80? 
I am not claiming the point for that but how to fill out that?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys, please tell me how to arrange the documents for upload.
do i need to create single pdfs for work related and education related documents?


----------



## vikaschandra

rosharma9 said:


> I am a Freelancer now (since 2016). How to fill that in Form 80?
> I am not claiming the point for that but how to fill out that?


Under employment history Till 2015 end mention your job details. Make a separate entry from Jan 2016 till date as freelancer


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys, please tell me how to arrange the documents for upload.
> do i need to create single pdfs for work related and education related documents?


You have separate sections to upload relevant documents hence for each employment episode prepare the documents accordingly

Example

Masters Degree Certificate_Principal Applicant
Master Degree Transcript_Principal Applicant
Bachelors Degree Certificate_Principal Applicant and so on

Employment_01_Work Reference_Statutory Declaration
Employment_01_Financial Documents
Employment_02_Work Reference_Letter
Employment_02_Financial Documents

IELTS_Principal Applicant

Police Clearance Certificate_India_Principal Applicant

Form 80_Principal Applicant
Form 80_secondary Applicant


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

vikaschandra said:


> Statutory Declaration




Thanx vikas..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Thanks Vikas, so I need t o club financial docs like bankstatement, form 16 itr payslips for all the year served into one document ?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## anoop21

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys, please tell me how to arrange the documents for upload.
> do i need to create single pdfs for work related and education related documents?


yes.. like below-
Educational_<youname>.PDF -- it should have --> DegreeCerti + 12th Certi+10thCerti ( get the translated certi in english if it is not in english ) -- generally markshheets are not required.
WorkExp_<compny1name>_<yourname>.PDF --> SD or RefLetter + OfferLetter + QuaterlyPayslips + RelievingLetter -- If you miss payslip for any quater then submit BankStmnt... else BankStmnt is not required..
organize your pdf like above...


----------



## gonnabeexpat

anoop21 said:


> yes.. like below-
> Educational_<youname>.PDF -- it should have --> DegreeCerti + 12th Certi+10thCerti ( get the translated certi in english if it is not in english ) -- generally markshheets are not required.
> WorkExp_<compny1name>_<yourname>.PDF --> SD or RefLetter + OfferLetter + QuaterlyPayslips + RelievingLetter -- If you miss payslip for any quater then submit BankStmnt... else BankStmnt is not required..
> organize your pdf like above...


Thanks anoop

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Saifratna

Hello members ,

I lodged my visa application through an agent and the co contacted me 16th aug to submit pcc and medical which i submitted already.

Now i need to track and get a rough estimate on the possibilites of visa grant.

Need help in creating account in immi tracker as most of the information which is being asked while create immi tracker account is not available with me since the agent was following up in my case and most of the dates which i am aware of are tentative , so is mandatory to get accurate dates to better track the application ?

Kindly suggest.

And for people who were contacted by CO in momth of august any idea how long it might take for visa grant for computer engineer profession.


----------



## psheetal_12

aussiedream87 said:


> Don't call the university. Just head to the collage ur partner studied at and apply for this letter. Ideally a letter requesting the same with current principal or dean signature can get u the letter in minutes. (totally based on TAT  on the institute)


I have taken letter from College and submitted for this. But the CO came back for functional english proof. My agent told to upload the same document again which I did after which no reply and waiting for more than 3 months. Is there anyone who has faced same situation and got a grant.
Is the letter from college sufficient? My husband is the primary applicant.


----------



## Sauoct21

*Any help please??*



Sauoct21 said:


> Does anyone has a BCom graduation syllabus for passout year 2006 for Utkal University, Odisha, India - required to apply for skills assessment?


I am really struggling to get this.


----------



## psheetal_12

ausind25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I believe there is an issue with this ANZSCO code 263111. Below are the list of the users I have been able to track who have not received invites:-
> 
> 
> Pradeep1998
> dakshch
> sarbjass
> karan.khosla88
> cnterfresh
> web83
> goaustralianow
> 
> Anybody who has done visa lodgement post April 2016 and has received the invite can help us understand if this is candidate specific or are they taking time regarding this particular ANZSCO code.



I am also waiting with same ANZSCO, applied in May-2016. A friend with same ANZSCO and same points who applied in August already got a grant.


----------



## aussiedream87

psheetal_12 said:


> I am also waiting with same ANZSCO, applied in May-2016. A friend with same ANZSCO and same points who applied in August already got a grant.


What's the the timelines


----------



## vikaschandra

Saifratna said:


> Hello members ,
> 
> I lodged my visa application through an agent and the co contacted me 16th aug to submit pcc and medical which i submitted already.
> 
> Now i need to track and get a rough estimate on the possibilites of visa grant.
> 
> Need help in creating account in immi tracker as most of the information which is being asked while create immi tracker account is not available with me since the agent was following up in my case and most of the dates which i am aware of are tentative , so is mandatory to get accurate dates to better track the application ?
> 
> Kindly suggest.
> 
> And for people who were contacted by CO in momth of august any idea how long it might take for visa grant for computer engineer profession.


If you have the TRN number you can import your visa application on the new immi account and that ways you can track on what is happening with your application. While creating the immi account you would need to provide few details. Note that it is totally safe to import your application to a new immi account and agent would not know about it until and unless you do not upload anything from your side. just be a spectator to your application. 

Most of the applicants who use an agent use this method to keep an eye on what is going on with their application as of most the agents do not provide full information.

secondly, to use the tracker estimator it is quite obvious that you provide correct details to get the tentative details. If you do not wish to import the application to a new immi account you can request your agent to provide you with the summary sheet of the visa application. This summary sheet has most of the details. Ask you agent to give you the correct timeline you are entitled and have full right to receive those details.


----------



## vikaschandra

psheetal_12 said:


> I have taken letter from College and submitted for this. But the CO came back for functional english proof. My agent told to upload the same document again which I did after which no reply and waiting for more than 3 months. Is there anyone who has faced same situation and got a grant.
> Is the letter from college sufficient? My husband is the primary applicant.


Yes it works. have seen similar cases one being myself who re-uploaded the same letter again. but the wait time was not as much as yours. 

do not worry sometimes it happens that the applications get stuck hopefully you will hear from them soon


----------



## dakshch

vidya4c said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted my Visa application on 3/3/2016, received a response from CO for PTE score on 28/3/2016. Uploaded the same via PTE website on 3/4/2016. Currently the status is 'assessment in progress',not sure on how long the waiting period goes




Similar request was made from me in January 2016. Sent score the same day. My status has been assessment in progress for past 8 months.


----------



## dakshch

Sush1 said:


> Another day gone. I don't know what to do. Its Dark everywhere.




Its darker here mate.


----------



## dakshch

gauk said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for 189 visa.
> For evidence of English language, I have attached PTE score report card(downloaded from PTE website). Is this ok or do I need to send score to DIBP thru PTE website?
> 
> Thanks for the help!




Yes it is very very important to send vis PTE website. Plz send it immediately.


----------



## dakshch

vikaschandra said:


> most of the applicants here are using the available tracker which has good analytics and estimator too. As it has crowdsourced data it gives tentative estimation on where one stands. Probably you can visit and have a look too you would be able to find the link in the signatures of the poster




The tracker showed worst case scenario grant estimate to be 26 july.

I am almost 2 months over the worst case scenario. What can be worse?


----------



## piyushanjali

psheetal_12 said:


> ausind25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I believe there is an issue with this ANZSCO code 263111. Below are the list of the users I have been able to track who have not received invites:-
> 
> 
> Pradeep1998
> dakshch
> sarbjass
> karan.khosla88
> cnterfresh
> web83
> goaustralianow
> 
> Anybody who has done visa lodgement post April 2016 and has received the invite can help us understand if this is candidate specific or are they taking time regarding this particular ANZSCO code.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also waiting with same ANZSCO, applied in May-2016. A friend with same ANZSCO and same points who applied in August already got a grant.
Click to expand...


Plzz add me as well...applied in May2016


----------



## vikaschandra

dakshch said:


> The tracker showed worst case scenario grant estimate to be 26 july.
> 
> I am almost 2 months over the worst case scenario. What can be worse?


I can only imagine your situation Dakshch cannot understand it as i have not gone through it. The delay must be Making you feeing real bad. Few cases that your must have also come across go beyond the timeline and none of us have control over it. All we can do it wait and watch in anticipation that it will be bright and sunny soon. 

The tracker bases its calculation on data that has been feeded to it as it is crowdsourced and nothing to do with the authority itself. As you know most of the cases get cleared with little delays hence the worst case scenario but here your case has been exceptional and hence the estimator went wrong. It is just predictive analysis not a 100% accurate report as known to everyone. 

I am hoping that you will see the grant soon


----------



## andreyx108b

kamalendra said:


> AS PER I HAVE UPDATED
> 
> JANUARY:
> 
> 1.himanshu181in 9 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT: 31 AUG
> 
> 2.hsm123 || 9th Jan || Adelaide ||
> 
> 3.Attique 189 10 Jan || Brisbane
> 
> 4.Abch 13 Jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 24 MAY
> 
> 5.Raman123456 || 17 jan
> 
> 6.Ashuaust || 17 jan
> 
> 7.rijwan125 || 21 jan || brisbane || GRANT 6 SEP
> 
> 8.shnasj || 21 jan || Adelaide || GRANT : 1 JULY
> 
> 9.civil189 || 22 jan || GRANT: 11 JULY
> 
> 10.Starwin4u || 22 Jan || Adelaide
> 
> 11.Aussieby2016 || 22 jan || adelaide || GRANT: 5 AUG
> 
> 12.farina || 28 jan || brisbane || GRANT: 26 JULY
> 
> 13.kanz12 || 28 jan || Adelaide
> 
> 14.chln.murthy||29 Jan|| Brisbane || GRANT: 2 SEP
> 
> 15.Robi.bd || 29 jan || brisbane
> 
> 16.gautham2712 || 31 Jan || Brisbane || GRANT 27 JULY
> 
> 17.zeeshan.mehboob || 31 Jan || Brisbane
> 
> FEBRUARY:
> 
> 1.gnt || 2 feb || adelaide || GRANT : 17 June
> 
> 2.belapmehta || 3 feb
> 
> 3.kawal_547 || 4 feb
> 
> 4.karthikeyan01 || 5 feb || brisbane || GRANT 6 June
> 
> 5.AbhishekKotian || 7 Feb
> 
> 6.alhad || 10 Feb || adelaide || GRANT 5 AUG
> 
> 7.samsonk76 || 11 Feb || adelaide
> 
> 8.onshore || 15 feb || brisbane || GRANT : 28 MAY
> 
> 9.Sn_Rafi || 17 feb || Adelaide
> 
> 10.DT2702 || 18 feb || GRANT 8 JUL
> 
> 11.sumo || 19 feb || GRANT : 25 MAY
> 
> 12.zeeshan355 || 19 feb || Adelaide || GRANT 5 JUL
> 
> 13.tarun1410 || 19 feb || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 3 JUNE
> 
> 14.tatsie1379 || 21 Feb || Brisbane
> 
> 15.Anurag.gupta81 || 22 Feb || Adelaide
> 
> 16.phoenix2135 || 23 feb || immi mail || GRANT: 2 JUNE
> 
> 17.jschopra || 23 feb || adelaide
> 
> 18.arjun09 || 25 feb || Brisbane
> 
> 19.Manu2015||Brisbane||25 Feb
> 
> 20.Jitinbhasin21 || 26 Feb || Brisbane
> 
> 21.Rishistrider||26 Feb|| Adelaide || GRANT 5 JUL
> 
> 22.divtej || 26 Feb || Brisbane || GRANT ON 4 JULY 2016
> 
> 23.rsk1976 || 26 Feb
> 
> MARCH:
> 
> 1.nskarthik4u || 1 mar ||
> 
> 2.shawn || 2 mar || GRANT 14 JUL
> 
> 3.sridevi || 3 mar || brisbane || GRANT 26 AUG
> 
> 4.ausilover || 3 mar || brisbane
> 
> 5.ashish_2574 || 3 mar || GRANT 3 AUG
> 
> 6.Abhishek || March 7
> 
> 7.Manpreet89 || 8 Mar || GRANT ON 9 JUNE 2016
> 
> 8.vakymy || 9 mar || GRANT 4 JUL
> 
> 9.Abhishek.gupta || 9 mar || adelaide
> 
> 10.MR || 10 mar || Adelaide|| GRANT 25 JUL
> 
> 11.Mohsin 11 Mar || Adelaide|| GRANT 19 JUL
> 
> 12.shafiq2k || 14 mar|| GRANT 4 JUL
> 
> 13.sumM || 17 mar || brisbane
> 
> 14.siddhant || 17 mar
> 
> 15.taurasmishu || 17 mar ||brisbane
> 
> 16.selfemployed'15 || 19 mar
> 
> 17.kapoor.neha || 22 mar|| GRANT 24 AUG
> 
> 18.krish4aus || 22 mar || GRANT : 27 MAY
> 
> 19.sandippatel || 23 mar || brisbane|| GRANT 3 JUN
> 
> 20.thomas || 25 mar || brisbane|| GRANT 18 AUG
> 
> 21.kamalendra || 25 mar || immi mail || brisbane
> 
> 22.elric || 26 mar || brisbane
> 
> 23.rajgowda || 28 mar 16 || adelaide|| GRANT 1 AUG
> 
> 24.jairichi || 30 mar 16 || || GRANT 25 MAY
> 
> 25.sandeshrego || 30 mar 16 || adelaide || GRANT 6 JUN
> 
> 26.sol79 || 31 mar 16 || immi mail || adelaide|| GRANT 5 AUG
> 
> APRIL:
> 
> 1.sush1 || 1 apr || immi mail
> 
> 2.hswadali || 5 apr 16 || adelaide || GRANT 12 JUL
> 
> 3.sethisaab || 6 apr || adelaide
> 
> 4.perryH || 6 apr || Adelaide
> 
> 5.anikatyayan|| 13th April || Adelaide
> 
> 6.abhi1986 || 15 apr
> 
> 7.Balweet || 24 apr 16
> 
> 8.DelhiBoy || 25 April || Adelaide
> 
> 9.Sahiledge || 26 Apr
> 
> 10.Nawneetdalal || 29th Apr || Adelaide || IP 11th May || GRANT 03 MAY 2016
> 
> 11.conjoinme || 30 Apr || Adelaide || GRANT 9 JUNE 2016
> 
> MAY:
> 
> 1.Prash2533 || 2 May || Adelaide
> 
> 2.FirasEJ || 8 May || Brisbane
> 
> 3.mcag || 11 May
> 
> 4.Suewonder || 16 May || Adelaide || Immi mail
> 
> 5.alexdegzy || 23 May || Adelaide || 31 May IP
> 
> 6.Pranay Katta || 24 May || Adelaide
> 
> 7.salmangillani || 25 May || Brisbane
> 
> 8.Tea&Coffee || 26 May ||
> 
> JUNE:
> 
> 1.Viaan || 02 June || Brisbane || Immi mail








MissionAus_2016 said:


> This is quite old list.. around 2-3 months old and my point of publishing it here is to know how many are still pending to get the grants..
> 
> 
> 
> Also if some one like to update and carry forward this list then he/she can..




There is a full and updated list... Why copying 3 month old!?)))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imxohail

Lodged Visa on 25th Ausgust,. Still no contact from Case Officer. Is this normal or should I worry? Well, I am already getting worried.


----------



## jairichi

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Thank you for responding. Yes, I figured I would have to do that. So, I have since found a servicer and am making the appointments for Friday. I just can't get over the cost for each of us. Just one set of fingerprints is more than both of our FBI checks (through a channeler)! Oh well. It will be worth it in the end once I have that visa. But boy do they really know how to squeeze every last dollar out of the process! LOL


Yes, fingerprinting is meant times costlier than a report. We paid 105 GBP to do fingerprints for my wife and I in UK. Same goes for medicals. If I had done these two in home country (India) it would have been a fraction of that cost.


----------



## jairichi

Imxohail said:


> Lodged Visa on 25th Ausgust,. Still no contact from Case Officer. Is this normal or should I worry? Well, I am already getting worried.


This is normal. No need to get worried.


----------



## jairichi

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys couple of questions
> 
> 1. Do i need to get the bank statements attested by the bank?
> 2. Do i need to submit scanned copies of my aadhaar and voter ID?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


1. If possible get it notarized.
2. No.


----------



## jairichi

gauk said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for 189 visa.
> For evidence of English language, I have attached PTE score report card(downloaded from PTE website). Is this ok or do I need to send score to DIBP thru PTE website?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


You need to send through PTE website also.


----------



## jairichi

sm8764 said:


> Hello members ... is it possible the medicals done expires during wait for the visa assessment and grant, what happens in that case ? does the CO ask for another medical assessment.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


You might be asked to redo medicals.


----------



## jairichi

walzmin said:


> Hi All, I need suggestions - I had applied with 70 pts for 261111. I had marked few yrs which were not considered by ACS as nominated occupation relevant so got 70 pts but actually its 65 pts considering ACS report. One friend suggested to create new EOI whereas another friend said that multiple EOI profiles will lead to no invite at all. So, I have to wait till expiration of previous invite and then amend that one only. Any suggestions on this situation?


Wait for the invite to expire and correct your EOI points.


----------



## gagneshsharma

gagneshsharma said:


> Thanks. I'll do that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi Vikas 
I tried calling DIBP 9am AEST at +61731367000 due to heavy calls rush I couldn't speak though calling multiple times. 
But all the time IVR was saying if your application has been allocated and if the application has not been allocated we won't be able to help. 

Though I logged issue thru immi account support page under health/ eMedical 
Have to wait till CO gets assigned and to fall in vicious loop of wait.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

*Employment experience*

Well, I received the paper copy of my skills assessment today and it was positive, so no worries there. However, there was an oversight on one of my employment letters from one of the schools that I worked at for 3 years. The HR person didn't include my end date, so on my skilled employment statement, it isn't included. The letter stated that the only reason this 3 years of experience wasn't included was because the letter did not have an end date. However, if I don't claim this experience (and it is verifiable...I am getting a new letter now to correct the mistake), I don't have enough points for the EOI. So, I've left it in my EOI as experience and plan to do the following:

1) Submit a corrected letter showing beginning and end dates with visa application.
2) Submit my payslip showing end date.
3) Submit my employment contracts for that period of employment.
4) Possibly get letters of reference from the principal (if I can get in touch with him).

Will this be ok to do on my actual visa application? I am freaking out, because without those 3 years of experience, I don't have enough points. It would drop me to 55 points.

I am trying to remain calm and tell myself that this will be ok. But it would greatly ease my mind if someone could verify that I am taking the correct steps. Thanks.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

jairichi said:


> 1. If possible get it notarized.
> 2. No.


Even if they are colour copies?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## swapnil1706

Dear All,

With blessing of Bholaynath , I received my Grant!!!!!, Sorry for the late reply...

My timeline is gven in my signature below!!!


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

swapnil1706 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With blessing of Bholaynath , I received my Grant!!!!!, Sorry for the late reply...
> 
> My timeline is gven in my signature below!!!


Congratulations!! That's great news! So happy for you and all of you who have finally received your grants!


----------



## gagneshsharma

swapnil1706 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With blessing of Bholaynath , I received my Grant!!!!!, Sorry for the late reply...
> 
> My timeline is gven in my signature below!!!


Congrats Swapnil.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

swapnil1706 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With blessing of Bholaynath , I received my Grant!!!!!, Sorry for the late reply...
> 
> My timeline is gven in my signature below!!!


Congratulation  

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Sush1

swapnil1706 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> With blessing of Bholaynath , I received my Grant!!!!!, Sorry for the late reply...
> 
> 
> 
> My timeline is gven in my signature below!!!




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unbearable28

swapnil1706 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With blessing of Bholaynath , I received my Grant!!!!!, Sorry for the late reply...
> 
> My timeline is gven in my signature below!!!


Congratulations 🎊 swapnil! Could you please tell us when did you lodge visa and last contacted by CO. 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## razjoee

rosharma9 said:


> What should I upload in "Health, Evidence of"?


Leave section blank. Just do your medicals and ignore this section if CO has not specifically asked you to provide further evidence like Vaccination certificates etc


----------



## razjoee

anoop21 said:


> yes.. like below-
> Educational_<youname>.PDF -- it should have --> DegreeCerti + 12th Certi+10thCerti ( get the translated certi in english if it is not in english ) -- generally markshheets are not required.
> WorkExp_<compny1name>_<yourname>.PDF --> SD or RefLetter + OfferLetter + QuaterlyPayslips + RelievingLetter -- If you miss payslip for any quater then submit BankStmnt... else BankStmnt is not required..
> organize your pdf like above...


I would think it better if bank statements are available easily upload them. They carry more weight and are a good piece of evidence to validate submitted payslips. I other words submit both payslips and bankstatements. The clearer the evidence the more the likelihood of avoiding other verifications which delay applications and increase likelihood of a direct grant


----------



## razjoee

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Well, I received the paper copy of my skills assessment today and it was positive, so no worries there. However, there was an oversight on one of my employment letters from one of the schools that I worked at for 3 years. The HR person didn't include my end date, so on my skilled employment statement, it isn't included. The letter stated that the only reason this 3 years of experience wasn't included was because the letter did not have an end date. However, if I don't claim this experience (and it is verifiable...I am getting a new letter now to correct the mistake), I don't have enough points for the EOI. So, I've left it in my EOI as experience and plan to do the following:
> 
> 1) Submit a corrected letter showing beginning and end dates with visa application.
> 2) Submit my payslip showing end date.
> 3) Submit my employment contracts for that period of employment.
> 4) Possibly get letters of reference from the principal (if I can get in touch with him).
> 
> Will this be ok to do on my actual visa application? I am freaking out, because without those 3 years of experience, I don't have enough points. It would drop me to 55 points.
> 
> I am trying to remain calm and tell myself that this will be ok. But it would greatly ease my mind if someone could verify that I am taking the correct steps. Thanks.


Just get a corrected letter with all the required details. Kindly ask HR to redo the letter and specifying the end dates I think youll be ok. Submit payslips and the contract as well it will make your application easier and faster to process ( view it from the beauracratic DIBP's CO eyes)


----------



## ramanjot kaur

165 days to visa lodge
261313 with 60 points..
ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS....
follow up calls and mails all in vain...
frusterated...


----------



## gvskishore

hi all,
can we provide marriage affidavit instead of marriage certifiacte?

Sent from my Che1-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sush1

Same with me also but everything will be good at the end.
We are seeing the Grant coming for people who are waiting for long on this forum. 
So there is still hope.




ramanjot kaur said:


> 165 days to visa lodge
> 261313 with 60 points..
> ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS....
> follow up calls and mails all in vain...
> frusterated...


----------



## samsonk76

Congrats swapnil1706.

It feels especially good to see a Jan/Feb/Mar applicant getting a grant 

All the best in your future endeavours!



swapnil1706 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With blessing of Bholaynath , I received my Grant!!!!!, Sorry for the late reply...
> 
> My timeline is gven in my signature below!!!


----------



## jairichi

gvskishore said:


> hi all,
> can we provide marriage affidavit instead of marriage certifiacte?
> 
> Sent from my Che1-L04 using Tapatalk


Yes, provide that with other supporting documents like if you have a child then his/her BC with both your names, other evidences like your passport containing each other's names, utility bills with both your names, etc.


----------



## Saifratna

Hello members,

Thank you all for your prompt response as always , its really good to see one another helping and getting closer to our dream down under.

Question is :

I am Creating immi account , since agent is not providing any details so i can track.

Now the question is once i create the account , and if there is any clarification or grant ... Will the agent and myself will be updated in our immi accounts??

Since i will be importing my case with the trn number.


----------



## rajput_pnk

Hello All,

I was wondering that if someone can clear my doubts about skill assessment from Engineers Australia.

I am an electronics and communications engineer and work as a Telecommunications specialist. My work profile matches to my education. I have an experience of more than 9 years in the same company. While assessment, will there be any deduction of experience by EA as it is done by ACS by default.

I am worried as I will be losing key points if experience is deducted by EA.

Please anyone ?

Panka


----------



## sm8764

Sush1 said:


> Same with me also but everything will be good at the end.
> We are seeing the Grant coming for people who are waiting for long on this forum.
> So there is still hope.


Today 200 days completed after visa lodge for 221111. It is frustrating but hopes are there when we see people getting grants. Congrates to them and hope for the best for all.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## gvskishore

jairichi said:


> Yes, provide that with other supporting documents like if you have a child then his/her BC with both your names, other evidences like your passport containing each other's names, utility bills with both your names, etc.


Thanks a lot

Sent from my Che1-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

vikaschandra said:


> I can only imagine your situation Dakshch cannot understand it as i have not gone through it. The delay must be Making you feeing real bad. Few cases that your must have also come across go beyond the timeline and none of us have control over it. All we can do it wait and watch in anticipation that it will be bright and sunny soon.
> 
> 
> 
> The tracker bases its calculation on data that has been feeded to it as it is crowdsourced and nothing to do with the authority itself. As you know most of the cases get cleared with little delays hence the worst case scenario but here your case has been exceptional and hence the estimator went wrong. It is just predictive analysis not a 100% accurate report as known to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping that you will see the grant soon




Thanks man


----------



## satyagvk

*My PR application*

Hi,

I am from Hyderabad, India and I am in the process of applying for my Australian PR. I have applied for EOI under the category "Accountant" for subclass 189, in the month of Feb '16 with a total score of 65 points.

Its been more than 6 months and I am still waiting for a response from the immigration department.

At this juncture, I would like to know my chances of getting the invitation for visa.

Could some one help me ?

Thanks & regards,
S


----------



## Saifratna

Hello members, Thank you all for your prompt response as always , its really good to see one another helping and getting closer to our dream down under. Question is : I am Creating immi account , since agent is not providing any details so i can track. Now the question is once i create the account , and if there is any clarification or grant ... Will the agent and myself will be updated in our immi accounts??


----------



## jairichi

Check myimmitracker website and you will come to know the number of people waiting before you with 65 points. Take an educated guess based on that. 


satyagvk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from Hyderabad, India and I am in the process of applying for my Australian PR. I have applied for EOI under the category "Accountant" for subclass 189, in the month of Feb '16 with a total score of 65 points.
> 
> Its been more than 6 months and I am still waiting for a response from the immigration department.
> 
> At this juncture, I would like to know my chances of getting the invitation for visa.
> 
> Could some one help me ?
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> S


----------



## rajput_pnk

Hello All,

I was wondering that if someone can clear my doubts about skill assessment from Engineers Australia.

I am an electronics and communications engineer and work as a Telecommunications specialist. My work profile matches to my education. I have an experience of more than 9 years in the same company. While assessment, will there be any deduction of experience by EA as it is done by ACS by default.

I am worried as I will be losing key points if experience is deducted by EA.

Please anyone ?

Pankaj


----------



## janeriz26

Hi seniors,

A Query related to Visa application. I've filled my state of birth as 'Telangana' , however as per my passort it is 'Andhra Pradesh'. Any Idea/thoughts of how do we correct the same, Any forms we need to submit for the above correction.



Please confirm.


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Docs Query*

hi Folks,

Can you please guide me regarding the documents need to be uploaded during visa lodge.

1) If I want to add Income tax docs for the work experience - shud I use form V or Form 16 (since form 16 have employer data)

2) One of the company I worked was renamed midway - so my payslips for that particular company have old name till month XX/XXXX and new company name from month XX/XXXX.
Will this be an issue - or can we put a note to the CO to clarify that the current 
company was formerly known as XXXXXXXXXX and the amalgamation happened in 
XX/XXXX. Or just submit the IT for that employment

Share your experiences and thoughts - plsss


----------



## vikaschandra

Saifratna said:


> Hello members,
> 
> Thank you all for your prompt response as always , its really good to see one another helping and getting closer to our dream down under.
> 
> Question is :
> 
> I am Creating immi account , since agent is not providing any details so i can track.
> 
> Now the question is once i create the account , and if there is any clarification or grant ... Will the agent and myself will be updated in our immi accounts??
> 
> Since i will be importing my case with the trn number.


you will be able to see any correspondence happening or the visa case status on your account but the email would be going to the agent as their email is registered one with Immiaccount. if any communication happens you will see in the immiaccount but wait for the Agent to come back to you.


----------



## vikaschandra

Mudassar_SM said:


> hi Folks,
> 
> Can you please guide me regarding the documents need to be uploaded during visa lodge.
> 
> 1) If I want to add Income tax docs for the work experience - shud I use form V or Form 16 (since form 16 have employer data)
> 
> 2) One of the company I worked was renamed midway - so my payslips for that particular company have old name till month XX/XXXX and new company name from month XX/XXXX.
> Will this be an issue - or can we put a note to the CO to clarify that the current
> company was formerly known as XXXXXXXXXX and the amalgamation happened in
> XX/XXXX. Or just submit the IT for that employment
> 
> Share your experiences and thoughts - plsss


1. Form 16 should work
2. if you have any evidence of the name change provide that.. like email,publishment,notifications etc stating the name is being changed along with other document. 

during your assessment was the name already changed? or it happened recently after visa lodge?


----------



## vikaschandra

janeriz26 said:


> Hi seniors,
> 
> A Query related to Visa application. I've filled my state of birth as 'Telangana' , however as per my passort it is 'Andhra Pradesh'. Any Idea/thoughts of how do we correct the same, Any forms we need to submit for the above correction.
> 
> 
> 
> Please confirm.


use form 1023 (Notification to Incorrect Answer) to correct the state


----------



## Mudassar_SM

Hi Vikas,
Join date : 02-Jan-2008 
Quit date : 15 Feb 2012.
Company was took over by XXXX in Mar 2011.
Payslips from Jan2008 to Mar 2011 are of old company name and payslips from apr 2011 to Jan 2012 are in the new company name. All other details like emp no are same in both the payslips.

However, the new company gave us a new offer letter mentioning the amalgamation with the old company in Mar 2011 - I also have it. 
Can I submit it ?
This doubt came to my mind when I was going thru documentation required.

ACS was done on 1 sep/2016 with the new current name since the relieving letter was given with new company letter head for the whole tenure from Jan08 to Feb12.


----------



## vikaschandra

satyagvk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from Hyderabad, India and I am in the process of applying for my Australian PR. I have applied for EOI under the category "Accountant" for subclass 189, in the month of Feb '16 with a total score of 65 points.
> 
> Its been more than 6 months and I am still waiting for a response from the immigration department.
> 
> At this juncture, I would like to know my chances of getting the invitation for visa.
> 
> Could some one help me ?
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> S


Please raise your question on the EOI related thread. this thread is mainly for the applicants who have already lodged their Visas. and might not be following on what is happening with Invitations.

To answer your question the cutoff points for accountants does not seem to be coming down to 65 yet and considering there is some heavy backlogs you might have to wait for some more time..try and see if there is a possibility for you to increase the points with language test (if you are not already claiming full points for it) this ways you can inch closer to receiving ITA


----------



## tarun_87

Brane said:


> Hi Experts,
> I want to obtain a letter from Mumbai University certifying that my spouse has completed her degree education in English in order provide evidence of functional english for 189 dependent.
> 
> When I called up the university they responded saying that they do not provide such letters.
> 
> Can anyone help me who has got a similar letter from Mumbai university for the same?
> 
> Please helppp...
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


Why do you want such a letter? Did DIBP ask for it? I had done my Bachelors from Mumbai university. I was not asked to provide any such letters. The Marksheet is in English if you have done your Education in English medium.


----------



## Asifskeep

Hello Guys

I will soon start the application process. 
Following are my point description:
Age- 30pts
Bachelors degree- 15 pts
PTE- 20 pts

Sum: 65

Occupation: Ship's engineer (231212).

I reckon i can apply for both 189 & 190 with my points.

I have already received my skill assessment and i have around 2 years of work experience. 

Since i am not claiming points for work experience, should i still include all the occupation related documents related to work experience? And how important do you reckon work experience is towards acceptance?

What do you guys suggest, should i take a Migration agent or should i do it myself? 
I am more keen to do it myself as i dont find much complexity in my case as i wont be claiming points for work experience. 

Please suggest.

Best regards
Asif


----------



## frenz17

Hi Guys,

Would appreciate if someone can guide me on the below points.

1. I am about to lodge the Visa and wanted to know about the payment options. My credit card limit doesn't go all the way up. Any alternatives?

2. I have filled the Form80. Will submitting Form80 result in a faster decision?

Regards.


----------



## jigar87

Getting PCC for India is turning out to be the most painful process till now in this whole journey.

People are counting number of days since they are waiting for grant and I am counting number of days since I had applied for India PCC through bls international in Hong Kong :-(

40 days and still counting.


----------



## tarun_87

vikaschandra said:


> awhero said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys a couple of questions as I feel really lost at the moment!
> 1) How long do I have, after submitting my application via skillselect, to upload all my documents?
> 2) Can I scan and upload the originals or do they have to be notarised copies?
> 3) I am from Singapore and lived in Melbourne for a few years now. Can I get police check done before being appointed a case officer?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. After you have paid the fees there is no restrictions on ho soon you should upload the documents. But if you are assigned a CO and he/she requests to provide relevant documents you will have 28 days to fulfill the request
> 2. If the documents are color copies you can scan and proceed uploading them if b/w copies it should be notarized
> 3. Yes you can proceed to acquiring the PCC
Click to expand...

You have to provide all certified copies (Colour or B/W). I don't think DIBP usually accepts B/W copies even if they are certified.
It's better to get PCC from Singapore And Australia in advance, as it usually takes only a couple of weeks for CO to be assigned to a case and PCC is valid for 1 year. Its better to upload all docs upfront as waiting for a CO to ask you for documents will only delay the process. Cheers.


----------



## Islander820

frenz17 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Would appreciate if someone can guide me on the below points.
> 
> 1. I am about to lodge the Visa and wanted to know about the payment options. My credit card limit doesn't go all the way up. Any alternatives?
> 
> 2. I have filled the Form80. Will submitting Form80 result in a faster decision?
> 
> Regards.


1. You can make a payment to your credit card for the remaining amount. When you do this payment your credit limit will automatically increase. Say if your credit limit is $2000 and you make a payment of $1000 to your credit card first, then you can make a transaction for $3000. I did it this way but better check with your bank first.

2. Yes it helps if you can submit it early so CO doesn't have to request for it later.


----------



## Sush1

Hi Asif,

I reckon from the Post that you have not started the process yet and you are waiting for Invitation at this time. You need to ask the questions about invitation process on the Other Thread.
This thread is for the people who have lodged their Visas already and waiting for the Grant.

Regards



Asifskeep said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I will soon start the application process.
> Following are my point description:
> Age- 30pts
> Bachelors degree- 15 pts
> PTE- 20 pts
> 
> Sum: 65
> 
> Occupation: Ship's engineer (231212).
> 
> I reckon i can apply for both 189 & 190 with my points.
> 
> I have already received my skill assessment and i have around 2 years of work experience.
> 
> Since i am not claiming points for work experience, should i still include all the occupation related documents related to work experience? And how important do you reckon work experience is towards acceptance?
> 
> What do you guys suggest, should i take a Migration agent or should i do it myself?
> I am more keen to do it myself as i dont find much complexity in my case as i wont be claiming points for work experience.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Best regards
> Asif


----------



## vikaschandra

frenz17 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Would appreciate if someone can guide me on the below points.
> 
> 1. I am about to lodge the Visa and wanted to know about the payment options. My credit card limit doesn't go all the way up. Any alternatives?
> 
> 2. I have filled the Form80. Will submitting Form80 result in a faster decision?
> 
> Regards.


1. check if you can get a single currency forex card issued loaded with AUD it should work. Make sure that you have few hundred dollars extra on the card as the transaction will incur surcharge as well

2. Yes DIBP website says for faster visa processing fill in and provide form 80 and form 1221. But how fast you can get it depends on the authenticity, integrity and completeness of other documents as well


----------



## Asifskeep

Sush1 said:


> Hi Asif,
> 
> I reckon from the Post that you have not started the process yet and you are waiting for Invitation at this time. You need to ask the questions about invitation process on the Other Thread.
> This thread is for the people who have lodged their Visas already and waiting for the Grant.
> 
> Regards


Oh yes. No worries. I will get back here when i have finally lodged.

Thanks and please do refer me a informative thread for the invitation process, if you know one.

Regards
Asif


----------



## vikaschandra

tarun_87 said:


> You have to provide all certified copies (Colour or B/W). I don't think DIBP usually accepts B/W copies even if they are certified.
> It's better to get PCC from Singapore And Australia in advance, as it usually takes only a couple of weeks for CO to be assigned to a case and PCC is valid for 1 year. Its better to upload all docs upfront as waiting for a CO to ask you for documents will only delay the process. Cheers.


Why would DIBP not accept B/W copies if they are certified cause not all the documents are available in color

say a company has a letter head which has everything printed only on b/w even the headers and footers and logo of the company is b/w what will happen in this case???


----------



## enjoybhatt

jass123 said:


> Hello brother,
> 
> Many congrats for your visa approval.
> 
> My conditions are almost similar as yours. I have applied EOI-july'16 with 60 pts -189 & 65-190 (NSW).
> 
> I have 8+ years of experience and still continuing work at the same place.
> I was appointed as graduate engineer trainee in my organization (automobile) in jul'08. Although I had done as equivalent jobs of an engineer, just as per then company ,fresh graduate was recruited at that post. Even in my skill assessment by EA ,they have assessed my qualification equivalent to AFQ level .w.e.f July 2008.
> 
> Since joining My work is full time,regulary paid, have EPF deductions,income tax returns ,have work experience certificate including my duties as Graduate engineer trainee also.
> 
> I have heard that in some cases CO may not accept the the first year experience as "graduate engineer trainee" and depends upon the respective CO only.
> 
> As per your expertise could you pl tell me whether CO will accept my 1st year exp. or not and what are the other alternatives.
> 
> thanks


Sorry for late reply..

They have counted my Graduate Trainee engineering exp..so it should be ok for you too..just that EA assessment should have been done for that portion too.. Good luck


----------



## aussiedream87

frenz17 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Would appreciate if someone can guide me on the below points.
> 
> 1. I am about to lodge the Visa and wanted to know about the payment options. My credit card limit doesn't go all the way up. Any alternatives?
> 
> 2. I have filled the Form80. Will submitting Form80 result in a faster decision?
> 
> Regards.


1) look out for travel cards which can save u some money. U have many in market. Heard Cox abs kings in India have good deals when few of them approached them. Just Google and see u have many options. 

2) yes it does but again make sure all the docs are uploaded and pray for faster response. Cheers.


----------



## tutubabe

Dear sir /ma, 
My name is Simon am from Nigeria, and am an intending applicant for the on going immigration in Australia. I am a mechanical engineer by profession, but am presently working as a QAQC engineer and also an ndt engineer. in a multinational company. I.e I have more experience in ndt than in mechanical. But my qualification is HND. so am so so confused on what to apply for. because there is no NDT or QAQC there. Do you suggest I apply for mechanical engineering technologist or please advise me on what to apply.

Regards

Simon


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Name change*

Hi Folks,

I have changed my child name and got passport with new name in Jan 2016.
The Birth cert now has old name.
I also have the Name change gazette copy / Affidavit and Newspaper published copy as per Indian name change rules.

Is there any special requirement to support name change during visa lodge or anyone of the above will suffice ?

Seniors - pls share your exp and thoughts.


----------



## rajput_pnk

Hello All,

I was wondering that if someone can clear my doubts about skill assessment from Engineers Australia.

I am an electronics and communications engineer and work as a Telecommunications specialist. My work profile matches to my education. I have an experience of more than 9 years in the same company. While assessment, will there be any deduction of experience by EA as it is done by ACS by default.

I am worried as I will be losing key points if experience is deducted by EA.

Please anyone ?

Pankaj


----------



## janeriz26

vikaschandra said:


> use form 1023 (Notification to Incorrect Answer) to correct the state




Thank you!


----------



## mit.tolia

*Help Required*

Dear Seniors,

I had lodged my visa on 8th August, 2016 and CO was allocated to me on 16th August. In the interim, i was not able to upload all the documents so CO had asked for the documents.

I have uploaded all the relevant documents on ImmiAccount and have done our Medical tests as well. It was all done a couple of weeks back.

I had a few queries

1) I was reading in few of the previous threads that there can be quite a long delay in CO re assessing the documents and people getting grants. Is it that this is happening for selected job codes only or that is not the case? Is there any pattern which kind of narrows down which job categories are facing problems of long delays in getting grant?

I have applied under 261313 code - software engineer. So wanted to know if there is anyone in the group who has applied for the same code and has experienced long delays?

2) I was thinking of starting to look for jobs in Australia. For that wanted to know if there is a prescribed resume format specific to Australia? If any one could share the same, it would be great

3) Could you please connect me to any threads related to job searches etc? provided there are those kind of threads for job seekers and people help each other in getting jobs?

Thanks and Regards,

Mit Tolia


----------



## prashantbhagat

*Visa Process*

I recieved the invitation ion 31st Aug. On Clicking on Apply Link it is routing to another screen which ask me whether I need to start a visa application for this visa now.

Not sure whether I need to complete the visa application on clicking Yes or I can Click on Yes and complete the application after some day. If I initiate now and complete the process after few days does it have any effect on my application.

Thanks,
Prashant Kumar


----------



## anoop21

prashantbhagat said:


> I recieved the invitation ion 31st Aug. On Clicking on Apply Link it is routing to another screen which ask me whether I need to start a visa application for this visa now.
> 
> Not sure whether I need to complete the visa application on clicking Yes or I can Click on Yes and complete the application after some day. If I initiate now and complete the process after few days does it have any effect on my application.
> 
> Thanks,
> Prashant Kumar


proceed with account creation..


----------



## Lord John Snow

Hi everyone

Got my grant today, single applicant, lodged onshore, granted after 23 days!

Good luck to you all in your applications!


----------



## Xwing76

engineeroz said:


> It is best to email them with your reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the clauses in the letter:
> 
> 
> 
> "You must provide us with evidence, within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter, that you have requested the information from the other person or organization. When the other person or organization gives you the information you must then give it to us as soon as possible."




Hi,

where can I find the inofrmation above? 

what email can I use to contact them? 

Thanks! 

cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dish2690

Lord John Snow said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Got my grant today, single applicant, lodged onshore, granted after 23 days!
> 
> Good luck to you all in your applications!




Congratulations mate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Lord John Snow said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Got my grant today, single applicant, lodged onshore, granted after 23 days!
> 
> Good luck to you all in your applications!


Congratulations Lord snow. Could you please share the list of documents that you submitted to dibpp

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

sandeep3004 said:


> I got the same reply for the feedback that I dropped for DIBP..no grants yet:noidea:
> 
> Acknowledgement of feedback
> 
> Dear Mr XXXX
> 
> The Department of Immigration and Border Protection has received your feedback on 25 August 2016. Feedback on our processes and services is important and we thank you for bringing this matter to our attention.
> 
> The Department of Immigration and Border Protection recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern...........
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> xxxx
> Global Feedback Unit
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection


Hi
what is your ANZSCO code?


----------



## nmprabakaran

*Grant received*

Hi All,

I received the Grant letter today. All the best for all applicants.

ICT BA - 261111
CO team - Adedale
Applied independent
visa application lodged date - 05Aug2016
CO Contact for PCC, Form 80 & 1221 - 16Aug2016
PCC, Form 89 &1221 Submission - 24Aug2016
Visa Grant - 09Sep2016
IED - 17Aug2017


----------



## vikaschandra

rabbit27 said:


> So delighted to inform you guys that I finally received my grant at 10:53 AEST today. Although my wait had not been as long as some of you, it was definitely longer than all my friends and had managed to emotionally drain me out.
> 
> I discovered this forum really late, way after I lodged all the documents, but very quickly it became a place for self expression and solace. Moreover, seeing others receive their grants always raised my hopes and expectations and made it possible to look forward to the next day. Let's just say I am very very happy that this time it is my turn.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone else on this forum. Sometimes luck plays a major part, like it did for me. I had everything right (front loaded everything and started preparing for my application almost a year ahead), yet my grant came way later than it should have.
> 
> I wish you all a great deal of patience and good luck and the strength to go ahead with your days without completely exhausting yourself out.
> 
> What's next - I am already in Australia, so not much changes for me. I got myself a full time job that is scheduled to start early next year as well. Super excited to take on this new journey   Please wish me luck!
> 
> Cheers!!


congratulations and wish you good luck


----------



## vikaschandra

jatin1011 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> When I went to get my PCC in Gurgaon PSK they told me that me and my wife's passport need to be renewed to get marital status and better if I get my current address updated there too. So we did that under Tatkal Service and got our passports. Now when we again went to get the PCC they told us that police verification is pending and after that only they can provide PCC. The police verification is taking so long and when I go to Local Police station they say that they have forwarded our files to next level and we can only wait. We are already waiting since 2 weeks for Police verification. Only 20 more days left to lodge the visa application.
> Can we do anything guys? Any suggestions?
> 
> Regards


do not wait until the last moment to lodge the visa. PCC can be uploaded at later stage you will have enough time. just proceed with the visa lodge as it would take some time to get the CO assigned as well.


----------



## jatin1011

Hi Guys,

After submitting the EOI me and my wife's passport got renewed and now we have received the new passports. Shall I lodge my VISA application on behalf of that new passport or the Old one as all other things like PTE, ACS and EOI are on that Old passport?
M thinking of filling the change of circumstances form but that form clearly says that fill this form when there are change of circumstances after lodging of the application. But our passports got renewed before lodging the application.
Please help.

Regards


----------



## gagneshsharma

jatin1011 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> After submitting the EOI me and my wife's passport got renewed and now we have received the new passports. Shall I lodge my VISA application on behalf of that new passport or the Old one as all other things like PTE, ACS and EOI are on that Old passport?
> 
> M thinking of filling the change of circumstances form but that form clearly says that fill this form when there are change of circumstances after lodging of the application. But our passports got renewed before lodging the application.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards




Ours case is very much similar. As long your new passport has old passport number on the last page its fine and no need to worry. 

Additionally must mention old passport details while filling form 80. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatin1011

gagneshsharma said:


> Ours case is very much similar. As long your new passport has old passport number on the last page its fine and no need to worry.
> 
> Additionally must mention old passport details while filling form 80.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

Any idea what kind of message is received on mobile phone once police verification is done for the new passport? My wife has just now got a message like "Police has submitted Clear report for your Current Address".
Does this means police verification is successfully done for her new passport and we can go and get PCC for her?

Regards


----------



## vikaschandra

nmprabakaran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received the Grant letter today. All the best for all applicants.
> 
> ICT BA - 261111
> CO team - Adedale
> Applied independent
> visa application lodged date - 05Aug2016
> CO Contact for PCC, Form 80 & 1221 - 16Aug2016
> PCC, Form 89 &1221 Submission - 24Aug2016
> Visa Grant - 09Sep2016
> IED - 17Aug2017





Lord John Snow said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Got my grant today, single applicant, lodged onshore, granted after 23 days!
> 
> Good luck to you all in your applications!


Good to see couple of grants for 2611XX. Congratulations guys.


----------



## nmprabakaran

jatin1011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any idea what kind of message is received on mobile phone once police verification is done for the new passport? My wife has just now got a message like "Police has submitted Clear report for your Current Address".
> Does this means police verification is successfully done for her new passport and we can go and get PCC for her?
> 
> Regards


Yes, you can go ahead and get the PCC done. It will be issued the same day and you will walk out of the PSK with the PCC.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

Lord John Snow said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Got my grant today, single applicant, lodged onshore, granted after 23 days!
> 
> Good luck to you all in your applications!


Congratulations


----------



## AbhishekKotian

nmprabakaran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received the Grant letter today. All the best for all applicants.
> 
> ICT BA - 261111
> CO team - Adedale
> Applied independent
> visa application lodged date - 05Aug2016
> CO Contact for PCC, Form 80 & 1221 - 16Aug2016
> PCC, Form 89 &1221 Submission - 24Aug2016
> Visa Grant - 09Sep2016
> IED - 17Aug2017


Congratulations


----------



## jatin1011

nmprabakaran said:


> Yes, you can go ahead and get the PCC done. It will be issued the same day and you will walk out of the PSK with the PCC.


Hi,

So a message like "Police has submitted Clear report for your Current Address" means police verification is done?
But at the PSK office we were told that when the PCC will be ready after your police verification you will get a message and then only come to take it.

Regards


----------



## gagneshsharma

jatin1011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> So a message like "Police has submitted Clear report for your Current Address" means police verification is done?
> 
> But at the PSK office we were told that when the PCC will be ready after your police verification you will get a message and then only come to take it.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards




Yes if you have received message from TCS PSK just go and collect it. I didn't receive anymore message after the "Police has submitted clear....." make you sure you carry original passport along. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iishan9891

swapnil1706 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With blessing of Bholaynath , I received my Grant!!!!!, Sorry for the late reply...
> 
> My timeline is gven in my signature below!!!



Congratulations Mate....


----------



## nmprabakaran

Yes, it is this message that they were referring to. This confirms that the Police verification has been completed. Now you can approach the PSK for PCC.


----------



## iishan9891

rabbit27 said:


> So delighted to inform you guys that I finally received my grant at 10:53 AEST today. Although my wait had not been as long as some of you, it was definitely longer than all my friends and had managed to emotionally drain me out.
> 
> I discovered this forum really late, way after I lodged all the documents, but very quickly it became a place for self expression and solace. Moreover, seeing others receive their grants always raised my hopes and expectations and made it possible to look forward to the next day. Let's just say I am very very happy that this time it is my turn.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone else on this forum. Sometimes luck plays a major part, like it did for me. I had everything right (front loaded everything and started preparing for my application almost a year ahead), yet my grant came way later than it should have.
> 
> I wish you all a great deal of patience and good luck and the strength to go ahead with your days without completely exhausting yourself out.
> 
> What's next - I am already in Australia, so not much changes for me. I got myself a full time job that is scheduled to start early next year as well. Super excited to take on this new journey   Please wish me luck!
> 
> Cheers!!


Congratulations mate....


----------



## iishan9891

Lord John Snow said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Got my grant today, single applicant, lodged onshore, granted after 23 days!
> 
> Good luck to you all in your applications!


Congrats Jon Snow....


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

rabbit27 said:


> So delighted to inform you guys that I finally received my grant at 10:53 AEST today. Although my wait had not been as long as some of you, it was definitely longer than all my friends and had managed to emotionally drain me out.
> 
> I discovered this forum really late, way after I lodged all the documents, but very quickly it became a place for self expression and solace. Moreover, seeing others receive their grants always raised my hopes and expectations and made it possible to look forward to the next day. Let's just say I am very very happy that this time it is my turn.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone else on this forum. Sometimes luck plays a major part, like it did for me. I had everything right (front loaded everything and started preparing for my application almost a year ahead), yet my grant came way later than it should have.
> 
> I wish you all a great deal of patience and good luck and the strength to go ahead with your days without completely exhausting yourself out.
> 
> What's next - I am already in Australia, so not much changes for me. I got myself a full time job that is scheduled to start early next year as well. Super excited to take on this new journey   Please wish me luck!
> 
> Cheers!!


Congratulations!!! So happy for you!


----------



## iishan9891

nmprabakaran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received the Grant letter today. All the best for all applicants.
> 
> ICT BA - 261111
> CO team - Adedale
> Applied independent
> visa application lodged date - 05Aug2016
> CO Contact for PCC, Form 80 & 1221 - 16Aug2016
> PCC, Form 89 &1221 Submission - 24Aug2016
> Visa Grant - 09Sep2016
> IED - 17Aug2017



Congratulations mate...


----------



## iishan9891

Its really nice to see a lot of people getting grants, this really boosts the morale. 

I hope everyone waiting may shortly post similar messages..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

Lord John Snow said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Got my grant today, single applicant, lodged onshore, granted after 23 days!
> 
> Good luck to you all in your applications!





nmprabakaran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received the Grant letter today. All the best for all applicants.
> 
> ICT BA - 261111
> CO team - Adedale
> Applied independent
> visa application lodged date - 05Aug2016
> CO Contact for PCC, Form 80 & 1221 - 16Aug2016
> PCC, Form 89 &1221 Submission - 24Aug2016
> Visa Grant - 09Sep2016
> IED - 17Aug2017


Congratulations! So happy for you both!


----------



## aussiedream87

Congratulations @nmprabakaran and @lord John snow


----------



## mit.tolia

Re-posting
----------
Dear Seniors,

I had lodged my visa on 8th August, 2016 and CO was allocated to me on 16th August. In the interim, i was not able to upload all the documents so CO had asked for the documents.

I have uploaded all the relevant documents on ImmiAccount and have done our Medical tests as well. It was all done a couple of weeks back.

I had a few queries

1) I was reading in few of the previous threads that there can be quite a long delay in CO re assessing the documents and people getting grants. Is it that this is happening for selected job codes only or that is not the case? Is there any pattern which kind of narrows down which job categories are facing problems of long delays in getting grant?

I have applied under 261313 code - software engineer. So wanted to know if there is anyone in the group who has applied for the same code and has experienced long delays?

2) I was thinking of starting to look for jobs in Australia. For that wanted to know if there is a prescribed resume format specific to Australia? If any one could share the same, it would be great

3) Could you please connect me to any threads related to job searches etc? provided there are those kind of threads for job seekers and people help each other in getting jobs?

Thanks and Regards,

Mit Tolia


----------



## vikaschandra

mit.tolia said:


> Re-posting
> ----------
> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I had lodged my visa on 8th August, 2016 and CO was allocated to me on 16th August. In the interim, i was not able to upload all the documents so CO had asked for the documents.
> 
> I have uploaded all the relevant documents on ImmiAccount and have done our Medical tests as well. It was all done a couple of weeks back.
> 
> I had a few queries
> 
> 1) I was reading in few of the previous threads that there can be quite a long delay in CO re assessing the documents and people getting grants. Is it that this is happening for selected job codes only or that is not the case? Is there any pattern which kind of narrows down which job categories are facing problems of long delays in getting grant?
> 
> I have applied under 261313 code - software engineer. So wanted to know if there is anyone in the group who has applied for the same code and has experienced long delays?
> 
> 2) I was thinking of starting to look for jobs in Australia. For that wanted to know if there is a prescribed resume format specific to Australia? If any one could share the same, it would be great
> 
> 3) Could you please connect me to any threads related to job searches etc? provided there are those kind of threads for job seekers and people help each other in getting jobs?
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> 
> Mit Tolia


1. As far as i know delays are not only for some specific jobs. many that i know of are not within IT but still taking too much time to be granted. 
2. This is the first thing that you search for is the AU format CV Template. Your search starts here mate.. well you google it and you find the formats just prepare one accordingly
3. for Job search you got to start posting resume via LinkedIn Jobs, Seek.com.au, careerone.com.au etc


----------



## Sborah

Hi friends
I have 2 valid signatures. One that used in passport and other is for bank and office use. During document update for Visa filing is it okay to sign the documents using both the signatures. As in xerox of few documents I already have other signature. So to void confusion I am thinking to use both the signature for all documents.
Please suggest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Sborah said:


> Hi friends
> I have 2 valid signatures. One that used in passport and other is for bank and office use. During document update for Visa filing is it okay to sign the documents using both the signatures. As in xerox of few documents I already have other signature. So to void confusion I am thinking to use both the signature for all documents.
> Please suggest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


use any one signature. advisable to use the one on the passport.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys I have created the myimmi account for getting medicals done. In that case after I click on the apply visa button if i login using same credentials, the details would get synced automatically right ?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## baburaj07

Thanks guys..for helping me in clearing PCC for my wife.

I went back with another appointment to the same PSK office. 
There was some thing messed up in counter where I attended...it happens because some idiots will be there with kind of cynical attitudes.

As somebody said, spouse name in passport is relevant to PCC.

Learning:

Don't not forget to take letter of invitation and visa lodge acknowledgement print.
These docs won't appear in the PSK websites.

Regards,
Baburaj


----------



## baburaj07

Hi Guys...

Completed medicals for my daughter ( 3 yrs 10 months) and the medical report sheet says:

/EXAM/ /STATUS/
501- Medical Examination - incomplete.
719-TB screening test-TST- completed.

Please let me know whether "INCOMPLETE" status is normal for medical examination.
or it should also say complete.

Hope someone could throw some light on this....


Regards,
Babu


----------



## iaooi1

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys I have created the myimmi account for getting medicals done. In that case after I click on the apply visa button if i login using same credentials, the details would get synced automatically right ?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


You should be able to see something like "No further action is required" in your immi account under medicals sections, meaning all is good and medical has been sumitted.


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys I have created the myimmi account for getting medicals done. In that case after I click on the apply visa button if i login using same credentials, the details would get synced automatically right ?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vikaschandra said:


> Yes


Thanks Vikas 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

baburaj07 said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> Completed medicals for my daughter ( 3 yrs 10 months) and the medical report sheet says:
> 
> /EXAM/ /STATUS/
> 501- Medical Examination - incomplete.
> 719-TB screening test-TST- completed.
> 
> Please let me know whether "INCOMPLETE" status is normal for medical examination.
> or it should also say complete.
> 
> Hope someone could throw some light on this....
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Babu


wait for some time probably the details are not yet updated completely


----------



## pspareek

Hi All

My brother in Australia has changed his residence last week. . But i had submitted my brother s prev address on Form 80. Should I submit Form 1022 as a change in circumstance?


----------



## tikki2282

nmprabakaran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I received the Grant letter today. All the best for all applicants.
> 
> 
> 
> ICT BA - 261111
> 
> CO team - Adedale
> 
> Applied independent
> 
> visa application lodged date - 05Aug2016
> 
> CO Contact for PCC, Form 80 & 1221 - 16Aug2016
> 
> PCC, Form 89 &1221 Submission - 24Aug2016
> 
> Visa Grant - 09Sep2016
> 
> IED - 17Aug2017




Congrats nmprabakaran, are you an offshore candidate?


----------



## Telecomaster

rajput_pnk said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was wondering that if someone can clear my doubts about skill assessment from Engineers Australia.
> 
> I am an electronics and communications engineer and work as a Telecommunications specialist. My work profile matches to my education. I have an experience of more than 9 years in the same company. While assessment, will there be any deduction of experience by EA as it is done by ACS by default.
> 
> I am worried as I will be losing key points if experience is deducted by EA.
> 
> Please anyone ?
> 
> Panka


EA do not deduct years of experience, they could reject a whole period of employment though if they see it is not relevant to the occupation u r applying for

this thread will not be useful for u, I suggest u to search for skill assessment threads


----------



## rabbit27

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Congratulations!!! So happy for you!


Thank you so much   I had such a good sleep last night! All the best to you as well, for your journey!


----------



## rabbit27

iishan9891 said:


> Congratulations mate....


Thanks Mate! Good luck to you for your good news.


----------



## rabbit27

vikaschandra said:


> congratulations and wish you good luck


Thank you for the well wishes!!


----------



## rabbit27

sri33 said:


> Congratulations...All the besttt...


Thank you so much


----------



## rabbit27

pon.saravanan said:


> Congrats on your grant.
> 
> What kind of document did they ask? Seems they contacted twice. Anything employment related or other documents. Sorry for asking specifics.


Hey no worries. So they asked me to submit a PCC for a country I lived in before I turned 18. The reason I had not submitted the PCC for this country was because I was under the impression that I only had to submit the PCC for any country where I lived for more than 12 months in the last 10 years. And so technically I was in this country for only 11 months if the last 10 years were considered. 

Anyways, so this country does not provide PCCs, so when GSM requested for a PCC, I provided proof of my school education, a letter from my parent's employers saying I was a dependent and they were posted to the country for that duration, working for the Indian Government. I also attached my old passport copy with all the stamped pages. I have had 7 passports so it was difficult to get a hold of this one haha. I submitted references from my teachers and principal back from that year, which magically my dad found in his old files. So basically anything that I could find to prove I was a minor, living with my parents and was a good child. I was requesting for an exemption from submitting the PCC and showed them that I made an effort to obtain the PCC. 

The CO must have agreed which is why the second contact from the CO was requesting for a Statutory Declaration, which I got done over here in the Police Station.

Nothing Employment related as I have not claimed any points for employment. I only worked for 2.5 years, and that just saved me from doing a Professional Year over here, as it is mandatory now for IT graduates in order to apply for their PR.


----------



## AnushkaParab

just posting latest update on my status. I reached Sydney on August 1st . It was very pleasent experience at immigration in Sydney. I only needed my latest and old paasport (My Passport was changed after I got grant; before travelling I had to intimate to border. gov. au about the changes in my passport) 
Once I landed here I started I got local number . I updated my link din and Seek profile with my Sydney number and address. It helped me a lot. I became visible to recruiters.
Started getting calls for profile check and then I was able to reach unto interview step for couple of them. I passed my technical interview. I had to go through online - EQ test - And a intense round of HR - asking several behavioural questions and then provide 2 professional references. They actually called and mailed my references and only when they were statisfied with 2 references , i was asked to go for medical test and then i got an offer 

Still working on several other things such as buying car, renting home.


----------



## baburaj07

Hello Everyone,

I process 189 visa through my agent.
Yesterday, I received a email from him which says:
"We have uploaded all your documents with DIBP, from now it will take 4 to 6 weeks to get the feedback from the case officer."

But the problem is that it looks my daughter's(3yrs 10 months) medical report sheet( which he shared through e-mail after my repetitive request) is having some problem as it says: 
INCOMPLETE for 501-medical examination and COMPLETE for TB screening test.
Also it says: This health case has not yet been submitted to DIBP.

When I asked my agent to share my immi-account user id and password, he says it is confidential as it is common for all his clients.

Is it really the case? I have paid all my agent-fees(about 1.2 lakhs) and no pending.

What can I do now as I expect him to be more responsive and transparent which is not happening.

Regards,
Babu


----------



## hari_it_ram

baburaj07 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I process 189 visa through my agent.
> 
> Yesterday, I received a email from him which says:
> 
> "We have uploaded all your documents with DIBP, from now it will take 4 to 6 weeks to get the feedback from the case officer."
> 
> 
> 
> But the problem is that it looks my daughter's(3yrs 10 months) medical report sheet( which he shared through e-mail after my repetitive request) is having some problem as it says:
> 
> INCOMPLETE for 501-medical examination and COMPLETE for TB screening test.
> 
> Also it says: This health case has not yet been submitted to DIBP.
> 
> 
> 
> When I asked my agent to share my immi-account user id and password, he says it is confidential as it is common for all his clients.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really the case? I have paid all my agent-fees(about 1.2 lakhs) and no pending.
> 
> 
> 
> What can I do now as I expect him to be more responsive and transparent which is not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Babu




Ask him to share your TRN number or any using that you can import your application and monitor from your end. They always want to have the hold and play with these things.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nmprabakaran

Unbearable28 said:


> Hello mate,
> Our timeline is very similar, I lodged the application on 2nd of August and got contacted by the CO on 16th. I am still waiting for my grant.
> Please let me know once you receive grant.
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


Hi,

Received my Grant yesterday.


----------



## iaooi1

baburaj07 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I process 189 visa through my agent.
> Yesterday, I received a email from him which says:
> "We have uploaded all your documents with DIBP, from now it will take 4 to 6 weeks to get the feedback from the case officer."
> 
> But the problem is that it looks my daughter's(3yrs 10 months) medical report sheet( which he shared through e-mail after my repetitive request) is having some problem as it says:
> INCOMPLETE for 501-medical examination and COMPLETE for TB screening test.
> Also it says: This health case has not yet been submitted to DIBP.
> 
> When I asked my agent to share my immi-account user id and password, he says it is confidential as it is common for all his clients.
> 
> Is it really the case? I have paid all my agent-fees(about 1.2 lakhs) and no pending.
> 
> What can I do now as I expect him to be more responsive and transparent which is not happening.
> 
> Regards,
> Babu


You're able to track your application along with the documents uploaded.

Create your own immi account, select "Import Application" and put in the required information. TRN should be given to you before your agent actually lodged the application. Please note if you want to do any changes to your application, I would highly suggest you consult your agent beforehand. 

Regards


----------



## karthiktk

Hi All,
I have lodged 189 application two days back through a MARA agent. When I asked him about Form 1221 & 80, he says that he would upload only if the CO asks. Won't it really affect the direct grant prospect? Has anyone got a grant without these forms or are they mandatory documents? Please help.


----------



## dish2690

karthiktk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged 189 application two days back through a MARA agent. When I asked him about Form 1221 & 80, he says that he would upload only if the CO asks. Won't it really affect the direct grant prospect? Has anyone got a grant without these forms or are they mandatory documents? Please help.




I don't think the CO will grant the visa without having a look at the Form 80. I guess you should have a look at the form and start filling it up and be ready when the CO asks for it. Will save you a lot of time later on. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unbearable28

nmprabakaran said:


> Hi,
> 
> Received my Grant yesterday.


Congratulations 🎊 bro! Best of luck for your life ahead in Australia. 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

karthiktk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged 189 application two days back through a MARA agent. When I asked him about Form 1221 & 80, he says that he would upload only if the CO asks. Won't it really affect the direct grant prospect? Has anyone got a grant without these forms or are they mandatory documents? Please help.




It may take longer, as CO will request it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankursharma012

karthiktk said:


> Hi All,
> I have lodged 189 application two days back through a MARA agent. When I asked him about Form 1221 & 80, he says that he would upload only if the CO asks. Won't it really affect the direct grant prospect? Has anyone got a grant without these forms or are they mandatory documents? Please help.


I don't know why this is a common tendency in the agents to wait for the CO to ask for some documents. These are mandatory documents and just the forms that needed to be filled up. You must upload it at first go as this will definitely delay your grant.


----------



## ankursharma012

AnushkaParab said:


> just posting latest update on my status. I reached Sydney on August 1st . It was very pleasent experience at immigration in Sydney. I only needed my latest and old paasport (My Passport was changed after I got grant; before travelling I had to intimate to border. gov. au about the changes in my passport)
> Once I landed here I started I got local number . I updated my link din and Seek profile with my Sydney number and address. It helped me a lot. I became visible to recruiters.
> Started getting calls for profile check and then I was able to reach unto interview step for couple of them. I passed my technical interview. I had to go through online - EQ test - And a intense round of HR - asking several behavioural questions and then provide 2 professional references. They actually called and mailed my references and only when they were statisfied with 2 references , i was asked to go for medical test and then i got an offer
> 
> Still working on several other things such as buying car, renting home.


Wow... Loads of congratulations...


----------



## menikhlesh

AnushkaParab said:


> just posting latest update on my status. I reached Sydney on August 1st . It was very pleasent experience at immigration in Sydney. I only needed my latest and old paasport (My Passport was changed after I got grant; before travelling I had to intimate to border. gov. au about the changes in my passport)
> Once I landed here I started I got local number . I updated my link din and Seek profile with my Sydney number and address. It helped me a lot. I became visible to recruiters.
> Started getting calls for profile check and then I was able to reach unto interview step for couple of them. I passed my technical interview. I had to go through online - EQ test - And a intense round of HR - asking several behavioural questions and then provide 2 professional references. They actually called and mailed my references and only when they were statisfied with 2 references , i was asked to go for medical test and then i got an offer
> 
> Still working on several other things such as buying car, renting home.


Hi Anushkapurab

Congrats for the new job.
Can you please elaborate more on the job search, job market. How different fro india.
What is hot selling from IT perspective

Regards
Menikhlesh


----------



## karthiktk

ankursharma012 said:


> I don't know why this is a common tendency in the agents to wait for the CO to ask for some documents. These are mandatory documents and just the forms that needed to be filled up. You must upload it at first go as this will definitely delay your grant.


Thanks. I will try to push them to upload these forms upfront. Not sure if this is the common practice among agents :confused2:


----------



## outworldy cartoon1

*Urgent*

Hi guys, lodging my file in a couple of days, preparing all the documents. Please reply asap. 

1. In what format do I have to upload the documents? JPEG, PDF,etc ??

2. Is there any file size limit or something? Because I am scanning and combining coloured copies of all of the passport will take a lot of size. 

3. In form 80, I have lived in 2 different address but with my relative. 
I actually work in another state not at my passport address. But I am out of thoughts as to what evidence can I present if DIBP asks if I was indeed living with my relative. 
There is no rent or formal agreement here!
But I do not want to hide anything so am pretty confused here, am looking for a direct grant. 

4. In what format should I fill and upload form 80 and 1221, any idea as to how to fill it properly online and then print it? 

5. Only coloured scanned copies are fine right? I cannot get it notarised currently because am on a tour and cant go back soon enough. I ll just upload coloured scanned copies and if later the CO asks notarise them. Hope they do not reject just cause it's not notarised.


----------



## iaooi1

karthiktk said:


> Hi All,
> I have lodged 189 application two days back through a MARA agent. When I asked him about Form 1221 & 80, he says that he would upload only if the CO asks. Won't it really affect the direct grant prospect? Has anyone got a grant without these forms or are they mandatory documents? Please help.


In contrast to yours, my agent wanted me to get form 80 up asap. As stated by others, it is actually "mandatory" (Although it's stated optional in their website). Just upload it before having any CO assigned to your application. Loads of applicants had their grant delayed for an uncertain amount of time for not uploading FORM 80 upfront.


----------



## goaustralianow

AbhishekKotian said:


> Congratulations


Hi Abhishek,

Per your signature, your Employment Verification happened back on 24-May-2016. Did you get any AHC call after that? If so on which date?

Did you follow up with DIBP that why it's taking too long even after employment verification?


----------



## V619

karthiktk said:


> Hi All,
> I have lodged 189 application two days back through a MARA agent. When I asked him about Form 1221 & 80, he says that he would upload only if the CO asks. Won't it really affect the direct grant prospect? Has anyone got a grant without these forms or are they mandatory documents? Please help.


I too had a similar situation. But i insisted my agent to upload all the documents and give me a list of all the documents that are being uploaded in written in a mail, just to make sure all of the documents are uploaded.

However Form 80 is mandatory but Form 1221 if u see would have the same list of questions as in form 80 which needs to be additionally be uploaded if we have any case of deportment or any thing like that in our travel history. This is what was told to us by our agent and hence only Form 80 is uploaded and not Form 1221. 

All the seniors here please guide is this is so? and if i should also insist them to upload 1221 for both primary and secondary applicants?


----------



## Bairy

Hi , I have lodge the 189 visa on June 8th . All documents are submitted by August 1st .since then no news from CO


----------



## aussiedream87

Bairy said:


> Hi , I have lodge the 189 visa on June 8th . All documents are submitted by August 1st .since then no news from CO


Give it some time. There are few cases as urs. Some haven't heard for 100 days and later they got their direct grant. Wish u all the best. Hope u get the invite soon.


----------



## Bairy

Thanks for your advice bro,
I have seen many people from india Who has lodged the visa in june has got the visa grants in August . I was just curious that despite after submitting all documents why it's still taking time ersevere:


----------



## AbhishekKotian

goaustralianow said:


> Hi Abhishek,
> 
> Per your signature, your Employment Verification happened back on 24-May-2016. Did you get any AHC call after that? If so on which date?
> 
> Did you follow up with DIBP that why it's taking too long even after employment verification?


Hi, 

I received the call on the same day from AHC. And I checked with all my employers too, they had responded to either a call or email which they had received.

Yes, I did follow up and got a response stating that its under routine checks and the case officer will get back to you in case anything is required.

My case is still in "Received Status". 213 days since application lodged. Hoping for the best in the week to come


----------



## outworldy cartoon1

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> Hi guys, lodging my file in a couple of days, preparing all the documents. Please reply asap.
> 
> 1. In what format do I have to upload the documents? JPEG, PDF,etc ??
> 
> 2. Is there any file size limit or something? Because I am scanning and combining coloured copies of all of the passport will take a lot of size.
> 
> 3. In form 80, I have lived in 2 different address but with my relative.
> I actually work in another state not at my passport address. But I am out of thoughts as to what evidence can I present if DIBP asks if I was indeed living with my relative.
> There is no rent or formal agreement here!
> But I do not want to hide anything so am pretty confused here, am looking for a direct grant.
> 
> 4. In what format should I fill and upload form 80 and 1221, any idea as to how to fill it properly online and then print it?
> 
> 5. Only coloured scanned copies are fine right? I cannot get it notarised currently because am on a tour and cant go back soon enough. I ll just upload coloured scanned copies and if later the CO asks notarise them. Hope they do not reject just cause it's not notarised.


anyone?


----------



## AbhishekKotian

Comments inline 



outworldy cartoon1 said:


> Hi guys, lodging my file in a couple of days, preparing all the documents. Please reply asap.
> 
> 1. In what format do I have to upload the documents? JPEG, PDF,etc ?? - You can upload in a number of formats PDF, JPEG, etc
> 
> 2. Is there any file size limit or something? Because I am scanning and combining coloured copies of all of the passport will take a lot of size. - Yes, the file size limit is 5MB
> 
> For more information with regards to the points above refer this link Attach documents to an online application
> 
> 3. In form 80, I have lived in 2 different address but with my relative.
> I actually work in another state not at my passport address. But I am out of thoughts as to what evidence can I present if DIBP asks if I was indeed living with my relative.
> There is no rent or formal agreement here!
> But I do not want to hide anything so am pretty confused here, am looking for a direct grant.
> It is advisable to state both the addresses in Form 80
> 
> 4. In what format should I fill and upload form 80 and 1221, any idea as to how to fill it properly online and then print it? You can fill it up electronically. Take a print of the last page where the applicant signature is required, sign it and the merge it the electronically filled form replacing the page without your signature on it.
> 
> 5. Only coloured scanned copies are fine right? I cannot get it notarised currently because am on a tour and cant go back soon enough. I ll just upload coloured scanned copies and if later the CO asks notarise them. Hope they do not reject just cause it's not notarised.
> 
> If the documents are color copies you can scan and proceed to upload them but if they are black & white copies it should be duly notarized.


----------



## goaustralianow

AbhishekKotian said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received the call on the same day from AHC. And I checked with all my employers too, they had responded to either a call or email which they had received.
> 
> Yes, I did follow up and got a response stating that its under routine checks and the case officer will get back to you in case anything is required.
> 
> My case is still in "Received Status". 213 days since application lodged. Hoping for the best in the week to come


Same here. My case is also under "Recieved" status on 63 days mark today. Employment verification done last week and so is the AHC call.

Not sure when would I be receiving the star studded email :confused2:


----------



## ICIM

Hi,

I had lodge my visa on 26Aug 2016.

1) I had submitted remaining documents after CO was assigned to me, after uploading rest of the documents will CO be again allocated and notify me?

2)when can I expect for employment verification? Also what will they ask me while verifying about the employment ( Is it roles and responsibility ?)

My question might be stupid, but i am quite unaware about the procedure.

Please help me guys.....


----------



## gurbhej.garrysran

Hi,

I am filling form 80 using adobe reader 11 and have saved and signed it digitally without taking its print out. Now do I need to make it read only before loading to Immiaccount or not? 
Because if I protect it then I have to use a password, which I don't think is a viable option. Another option is to take the print out and scan it again and then convert ot pdf.
Please suggest the right option.

Regards
Garry


----------



## janeriz26

Hi seniors,

Could you please confirm, do we receive any visa acknowledgement copy from dibp? Once we pay from Immi account. Please confirm within how many days.


----------



## sam700

Hi All,

I received Invitation in last round of August and now I am applying for 189 Visa 
Can someone please provide me DOs and DONTs for Visa application form?

I think it would be already shared by any senior but am not able to find it.


----------



## sam700

Hi All,

I filled the Visa application till page 13th, but got few questions. Request to all of you if someone can help regarding there queries:-

1) National identity documents - Can i have "Marriage Certificate" as both for me and my spouse?

2) Country of residence :- I am an Indian but currently living in Norway. I hope they mean current country of residence. "Usual" word is just little confusing and therefore want to confirm

3) Non-migrating dependent family members:- Is it wise to provide parents details as dependent?? 

4) Educational History :- I have completed BE in IT. what should I select here? "Bachelor degree in science, Business or technology" or "Bachelor (others)??

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## ciitbilal

sam700 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received Invitation in last round of August and now I am applying for 189 Visa
> Can someone please provide me DOs and DONTs for Visa application form?
> 
> I think it would be already shared by any senior but am not able to find it.


I have uploaded the videos on YouTube which might be helpful.

1- Visa application submission
2- Uploading documents
3- Medicals [To be uploaded]


----------



## Priyavl

Hello all
We are from India and have been living in Tokyo for the past 12 years. And we have applied for PCC from Japan. Do we need to provide the PCC from India as well?
Has anyone had a similar experience and needed to provide PCC from both the countries?


----------



## aussiedream87

gurbhej.garrysran said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am filling form 80 using adobe reader 11 and have saved and signed it digitally without taking its print out. Now do I need to make it read only before loading to Immiaccount or not?
> Because if I protect it then I have to use a password, which I don't think is a viable option. Another option is to take the print out and scan it again and then convert ot pdf.
> Please suggest the right option.
> 
> Regards
> Garry


You can sign it manually and scan that copy and attach it to the form 80. And I haven't heard anyone using digital signature option and I dint hear anyone using it.


----------



## nmprabakaran

*First entry after PR is received*

Hello,

Me & my wife have received our PRs. Is it mandatory that we both travel together to Australia for the first time? Can I or she travel first and then the other can travel, later? Please guide.

Thanks,
Prabakaran.


----------



## nmprabakaran

aussiedream87 said:


> You can sign it manually and scan that copy and attach it to the form 80. And I haven't heard anyone using digital signature option and I dint hear anyone using it.


Its better you sign it manually and scan, as the instructions in Form80 clearly tell you to write in Bold and not type in Bold.


----------



## aussiedream87

ciitbilal said:


> I have uploaded the videos on YouTube which might be helpful.
> 
> 1- Visa application submission
> 2- Uploading documents
> 3- Medicals [To be uploaded]


Refer to citibilal youtube video. They are very informative. @citibilal appreciate the work done by u. I follow you on ua channel.  

Additionally here is a list prepared by vikaschandra a senior member regarding thr list of docs required.
The following Forms and Documents are required:-

A) Forms

1. Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.

Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded.

B) List of documents are required:
1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
AUD $ 3600/-
AUD $1800/-
AUD $900 /-
7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above.
Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.

Various form that might be required.
Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf

Form 26 and form 160 for medicals
http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf

http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/160.pdf

Note: some documents not be applicable for other nationals like tax documents mentioned above. You can prepare similar document which might be applicable.


----------



## aussiedream87

Priyavl said:


> Hello all
> We are from India and have been living in Tokyo for the past 12 years. And we have applied for PCC from Japan. Do we need to provide the PCC from India as well?
> Has anyone had a similar experience and needed to provide PCC from both the countries?


DIBP website states that we need to provide pcc from all the countries u lived for more than an year or cummilative or 12 months in last 10years. So not sure if you need to provide PCC for India as u were in Tokyo for last 12 years. May be the senior most members can comment.


----------



## aussiedream87

nmprabakaran said:


> Hello,
> 
> Me & my wife have received our PRs. Is it mandatory that we both travel together to Australia for the first time? Can I or she travel first and then the other can travel, later? Please guide.
> 
> Thanks,
> Prabakaran.


Is you wife primary applicant?


----------



## nmprabakaran

aussiedream87 said:


> Is you wife primary applicant?


Yes, she is the primary applicant.


----------



## Amritbains206

Hello everyone, i have filled in my application. There is a submit button at the end. Can somebody tell me what happens after that? I mean, they ask for payment and then submit is complete? Can i see a list of docs before paying money. I am still collecting a few docs. Might take another week. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abishek_ak

Amritbains206 said:


> Hello everyone, i have filled in my application. There is a submit button at the end. Can somebody tell me what happens after that? I mean, they ask for payment and then submit is complete? Can i see a list of docs before paying money. I am still collecting a few docs. Might take another week.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Amritbains,

Yes, after you submit, you will see an option to make the payment, after which the submission would be complete.
You can go back to the application later to attach the documents.  

Cheers


Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhishekKotian

nmprabakaran said:


> Hello,
> 
> Me & my wife have received our PRs. Is it mandatory that we both travel together to Australia for the first time? Can I or she travel first and then the other can travel, later? Please guide.
> 
> Thanks,
> Prabakaran.


Check if there are any conditions in VEVO about the applicants travel else either you or your wife can travel first as long its before the IED mentioned.


----------



## Amritbains206

abishek_ak said:


> Hi Amritbains,
> 
> Yes, after you submit, you will see an option to make the payment, after which the submission would be complete.
> You can go back to the application later to attach the documents.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk




Thanks a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nmprabakaran

AbhishekKotian said:


> Check if there are any conditions in VEVO about the applicants travel else either you or your wife can travel first as long its before the IED mentioned.


Thanks for that. There is no such condition. Just mentions " Multiple entries to and from Australia during the validity of the visa".


----------



## ankursharma012

V619 said:


> I too had a similar situation. But i insisted my agent to upload all the documents and give me a list of all the documents that are being uploaded in written in a mail, just to make sure all of the documents are uploaded.
> 
> However Form 80 is mandatory but Form 1221 if u see would have the same list of questions as in form 80 which needs to be additionally be uploaded if we have any case of deportment or any thing like that in our travel history. This is what was told to us by our agent and hence only Form 80 is uploaded and not Form 1221.
> 
> All the seniors here please guide is this is so? and if i should also insist them to upload 1221 for both primary and secondary applicants?


You should insist on uploading form 1221 also. Yes both of the forms are similar but not same.


----------



## vikaschandra

nmprabakaran said:


> Thanks for that. There is no such condition. Just mentions " Multiple entries to and from Australia during the validity of the visa".


Either of you can make the first entry just need to make sure that the IED is met by both..


----------



## nmprabakaran

vikaschandra said:


> Either of you can make the first entry just need to make sure that the IED is met by both..


Thanks Vikas!


----------



## jairichi

sam700 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I filled the Visa application till page 13th, but got few questions. Request to all of you if someone can help regarding there queries:-
> 
> 1) National identity documents - Can i have "Marriage Certificate" as both for me and my spouse?
> 
> 2) Country of residence :- I am an Indian but currently living in Norway. I hope they mean current country of residence. "Usual" word is just little confusing and therefore want to confirm
> 
> 3) Non-migrating dependent family members:- Is it wise to provide parents details as dependent??
> 
> 4) Educational History :- I have completed BE in IT. what should I select here? "Bachelor degree in science, Business or technology" or "Bachelor (others)??
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!


1. Marriage certificate is not a national identity document.
2. Yes, country where you are currently residing.
3. Are they dependent on you? Do not complicate your application.
4. Former option.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

What is considered a National Identity Document?
What would these be from the United States, other than a passport?


----------



## jairichi

LadyRogueRayne said:


> What is considered a National Identity Document?
> What would these be from the United States, other than a passport?


Any document that identifies you as a national of a particular country or is given only to citizens of that country.
For US it is Passport card.


----------



## Amritbains206

I have uploaded my degree and transcript. Do i need to add dmcs' separately? Or transcript will suffice?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

jairichi said:


> Any document that identifies you as a national of a particular country or is given only to citizens of that country.
> For US it is Passport card.


Would this also include a social security number? There are no photos on the card, and I lost my card. So, that is why I was asking. So, I only need to upload my passport, then? I do realize that I will also need my birth certificate. But wasn't sure what all constitutes "National ID." Thank you!


----------



## justin787

In the main form, form 1393 I've included the countries I've lived in, in the past 10 years or since I've turned 18 (I'm 28 now). but I have lived in countries other than the country of my usual residence before that, do I need to submit a correction form, or leave it as that?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys I have generated the hap ID how long do I have to get the medicals done ?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## dish2690

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys I have generated the hap ID how long do I have to get the medicals done ?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk




You can get the medicals done as soon as you get am appointment at the nearest clinic, get it done as fast as you can. The faster the better for your application to be processed. Good Luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

LadyRogueRayne said:


> What is considered a National Identity Document?
> What would these be from the United States, other than a passport?


Social Security cant be used as NATIONAL ID as there is no photograph on it. The ID should have a photograph and has to provided by Govt. You can use your divers license as national ID.


----------



## Amritbains206

aussiedream87 said:


> Social Security cant be used as NATIONAL ID as there is no photograph on it. The ID should have a photograph and has to provided by Govt. You can use your divers license as national ID.




And what about adhaar card??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

Amritbains206 said:


> And what about adhaar card??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes in India we have quite a few options.

PAN CARD
ADHAAR CARD
DIVERS LICENSE
VOTERS ID

These are something I can remember.


----------



## Amritbains206

Ok... Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

aussiedream87 said:


> Social Security cant be used as NATIONAL ID as there is no photograph on it. The ID should have a photograph and has to provided by Govt. You can use your divers license as national ID.


Thanks for clarifying that. I thought that was the case, but wanted to make sure. I do have my Veterans ID, which does have a photo on it. I think that would qualify? Cheers!


----------



## aussiedream87

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Thanks for clarifying that. I thought that was the case, but wanted to make sure. I do have my Veterans ID, which does have a photo on it. I think that would qualify? Cheers!


photograph + govt. provided id = qualifies


----------



## sudhanshu2211

baburaj07 said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> Completed medicals for my daughter ( 3 yrs 10 months) and the medical report sheet says:
> 
> /EXAM/ /STATUS/
> 501- Medical Examination - incomplete.
> 719-TB screening test-TST- completed.
> 
> Please let me know whether "INCOMPLETE" status is normal for medical examination.
> or it should also say complete.
> 
> Hope someone could throw some light on this....
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Babu




Depending upon the TB test u got done it would take few days 3-8 days to reflect on that site


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhushan007

I have 10 years of continuous experience but my company went through lot of acquisitions and frequent name changes. Even though the company experience/reference letter mentions all the 10 year duration but the salary slips and other company documents all have different company name mentioned because of the acquisitions and related name changes.
I have received 189 invite and would be submitting documents this week. Will this cause any issues and if yes then do i need to provide any additional documents?

Note: I have already checked with my HR and they are unable to provide any document for this company name changes.
Kindly advise


----------



## Khal Drogo

*Waiting*

Hi all,

I am subscribing to this thread. I have applied for visa on May 27th. My anzsco code is 261312. 

Waiting for the golden mail:juggle:


----------



## sam700

jairichi said:


> 1. Marriage certificate is not a national identity document.
> 2. Yes, country where you are currently residing.
> 3. Are they dependent on you? Do not complicate your application.
> 4. Former option.


Thanks a lot for clarification.
I will change the National ID. I will use PAN Card, hope this would be okay

But then 1 question, all the IDs of my spouse has name before marriage. So last name would be different. Would this be okay???


----------



## dakshch

ausind25 said:


> Have any of you guys mentioned below received a call for Employment verification from AHC? If yes, then are you aware if they called anybody else as well apart from you to verify your employment.
> 
> cnterfresh
> Pradeep1998
> web83
> dakshch
> goaustralianow
> sarbjass
> karan.khosla88
> psheetal_12
> piyushanjali
> 
> These are all 263111 guys who have lodged their visa prior to/around April 2016.




Well no emp verification for me. Last CO contact or any sort of movement with my application was in January 2016. 

8 months of silence


----------



## sam700

Hi All,

Finally I crossed most of the pages and come to Page15 - "Previous countries of residence" 

I have traveled for vacation in Europe for 4-5 couple of times. Should I mention all these details on this page??

Please suggest!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## jayachandran_b

Depends on the duration of stay? If they were short trips, then they are not residences. You have to mention them in form 80 though.


----------



## Islander820

New Week... Hope this will be the lucky week for many of us. Good luck to everyone awaiting!!!


----------



## inquel112

Damn so frustrate that they've asked for my police clearance check from my country even though I've not spent more than 3 months total from 2 visits back home for holiday in the last 10 years. Enquired via email but no response just the confirmation email is received and good old - have a look in the webpage and no reply will be given if the info is in website.


----------



## ho92917

Hey guys, is any of you contacted by the Brisbane CO called Anna(Position number: 60025267)?? I applied on 16 May, got CO contacted on 04 June for additional info, then I re-submitted on 05 June. Now three months has passed I am still waiting for the outcome. It's killing me. Btw I got 60 point as a recently graduated civil engineer (i.e., 60 Points).I would be highly appreciated if any one could give me any advice about this. Thanks!


----------



## AJAUS

sam700 said:


> Thanks a lot for clarification.
> 
> I will change the National ID. I will use PAN Card, hope this would be okay
> 
> 
> 
> But then 1 question, all the IDs of my spouse has name before marriage. So last name would be different. Would this be okay???




For National Identity doc I marked the field as NA. It does not matter. 



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Document Request Marriage Certificate: 18-08-16 
Document provided to CO: 07-09-16
Visa Grant: 08-09-2016
IED: 21-07-17
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosharma9

I have submitted my application on August 31 and attached all the documents after that. My application status states "This application has been received by the department and will be assessed.". Whats the next step? Do I need to inform regarding the documents has been attached? Or I will just wait.


----------



## aussiedream87

sam700 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally I crossed most of the pages and come to Page15 - "Previous countries of residence"
> 
> I have traveled for vacation in Europe for 4-5 couple of times. Should I mention all these details on this page??
> 
> Please suggest!!! Thanks!!!!


Vacations can't be mentioned in countries of residence. However there is one more field where they ask you abt the countries visited. Not sure which question that is but u can write 5 countries that u last visited.


----------



## gauk

*Direct grant in 8 days!!!*

Dear Members,

I am glad to inform you all we have received a direct grant today, below are my details
My wife was primary applicant - onshore, I am secondary - offshore.
Visa Lodged on 4th Sept late night ( 8 PM IST), Received Grant today morning 5 AM IST.
All documents uploaded immediately after payment, including medicals, form 80 & 1221.

Thank you all for the help!
Gaurav.


----------



## aussiedream87

gauk said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I am glad to inform you all we have received a direct grant today, below are my details
> My wife was primary applicant - onshore, I am secondary - offshore.
> Visa Lodged on 4th Sept late night ( 8 PM IST), Received Grant today morning 5 AM IST.
> All documents uploaded immediately after payment, including medicals, form 80 & 1221.
> 
> Thank you all for the help!
> Gaurav.


Congratulations Gaurav. All the best for future endeavors and that was a super quick response.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

gauk said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I am glad to inform you all we have received a direct grant today, below are my details
> My wife was primary applicant - onshore, I am secondary - offshore.
> Visa Lodged on 4th Sept late night ( 8 PM IST), Received Grant today morning 5 AM IST.
> All documents uploaded immediately after payment, including medicals, form 80 & 1221.
> 
> Thank you all for the help!
> Gaurav.


Wow! That is amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## hari_it_ram

gauk said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad to inform you all we have received a direct grant today, below are my details
> 
> My wife was primary applicant - onshore, I am secondary - offshore.
> 
> Visa Lodged on 4th Sept late night ( 8 PM IST), Received Grant today morning 5 AM IST.
> 
> All documents uploaded immediately after payment, including medicals, form 80 & 1221.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the help!
> 
> Gaurav.




Can you reconfirm whether it's 4th Sep 2015 or 2016 ? This is just unbelievable man. It shows how great your process and documents aligned. All the best. When you have time could you please share the list of documents you submitted ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gauk

aussiedream87 said:


> Congratulations Gaurav. All the best for future endeavors and that was a super quick response.


Thank you!


----------



## gagneshsharma

inquel112 said:


> Damn so frustrate that they've asked for my police clearance check from my country even though I've not spent more than 3 months total from 2 visits back home for holiday in the last 10 years. Enquired via email but no response just the confirmation email is received and good old - have a look in the webpage and no reply will be given if the info is in website.




Woa! I have multiple trips to US, Korea South and China. But none commutative to 12 months in last 10 years but it's close to 11 months. 
I'm getting anxious seeing yours.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

gagneshsharma said:


> Woa! I have multiple trips to US, Korea South and China. But none commutative to 12 months in last 10 years but it's close to 11 months.
> I'm getting anxious seeing yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure if u seen similar post and I was talking abt pcc to others in anotj t thread. There was a person who was asked to submit 2 pcc for living in 2 different cities which are in same country.


----------



## gagneshsharma

aussiedream87 said:


> Not sure if u seen similar post and I was talking abt pcc to others in anotj t thread. There was a person who was asked to submit 2 pcc for living in 2 different cities which are in same country.




Thanks I'll look out for your post. I think a read a post for 2 PCC in Pakistan for living in Islamabad and Lahore is that ? However I learned that in India only one pcc from PSK is good enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GagsRich

*Help needed!*

*Greetings Everyone!*

Subscribing to this thread. I lodged my Visa on 16th May 2016 under the *ANZSCO* *263111*. It's been more than *100 days* or you can say close to *4 months* since the lodgement. 

Can anybody please help me out with the email-id of DIBP (GSM Brisbane) where I can enquire about the status of my application?? 

I would really appreciate the help.


----------



## Sithi

GagsRich said:


> *Greetings Everyone!*
> 
> Subscribing to this thread. I lodged my Visa on 16th May 2016 under the *ANZSCO* *263111*. It's been more than *100 days* or you can say close to *4 months* since the lodgement.
> 
> Can anybody please help me out with the email-id of DIBP (GSM Brisbane) where I can enquire about the status of my application??
> 
> I would really appreciate the help.


GSM Brisbane email ID: [email protected]

But you won't get status of your application .


----------



## GagsRich

Thanks for the quick response *Sithi*  Why I wont get the status? Is it a tried and tested thing? I read somewhere that people have got their grants within a short span of their enquiry via email/call?


----------



## AbhishekKotian

gauk said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I am glad to inform you all we have received a direct grant today, below are my details
> My wife was primary applicant - onshore, I am secondary - offshore.
> Visa Lodged on 4th Sept late night ( 8 PM IST), Received Grant today morning 5 AM IST.
> All documents uploaded immediately after payment, including medicals, form 80 & 1221.
> 
> Thank you all for the help!
> Gaurav.


Congratulations Gaurav


----------



## gauk

hari_it_ram said:


> Can you reconfirm whether it's 4th Sep 2015 or 2016 ? This is just unbelievable man. It shows how great your process and documents aligned. All the best. When you have time could you please share the list of documents you submitted ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Yes it is 2016.

Please refer attachment for detailed list of all documents which we had uploaded.

Regards,
Gaurav.


----------



## Sithi

GagsRich said:


> Thanks for the quick response *Sithi*  Why I wont get the status? Is it a tried and tested thing? I read somewhere that people have got their grants within a short span of their enquiry via email/call?


As per their standard reply, they don't give status of application.

part of content from their mail

You will not receive a further reply for:
- Questions about the status of your visa application

- Confirmation that documents have been received

- Enquiries that do not relate to a current GSM visa application, or

- Questions addressed by this automatic response


----------



## aussiedream87

gagneshsharma said:


> Thanks I'll look out for your post. I think a read a post for 2 PCC in Pakistan for living in Islamabad and Lahore is that ? However I learned that in India only one pcc from PSK is good enough.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup thats the one I was referring to.


----------



## aussiedream87

gagneshsharma said:


> Thanks I'll look out for your post. I think a read a post for 2 PCC in Pakistan for living in Islamabad and Lahore is that ? However I learned that in India only one pcc from PSK is good enough.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup thats the one. And for India one PCC should be good. Not sure why CO asked for additional PCC from different cities of same country.


----------



## GagsRich

Sithi said:


> As per their standard reply, they don't give status of application.
> 
> part of content from their mail
> 
> You will not receive a further reply for:
> - Questions about the status of your visa application
> 
> - Confirmation that documents have been received
> 
> - Enquiries that do not relate to a current GSM visa application, or
> 
> - Questions addressed by this automatic response



OK! Thanks for this information. And yes i got the automated reply to my email. You were right. So apart from Calling them there is no other way of getting in touch with them?


----------



## ausilover

Is anyone from 263111 still waiting for grant since march like me?


----------



## outworldy cartoon1

gauk said:


> Thanks! Yes it is 2016.
> 
> Please refer attachment for detailed list of all documents which we had uploaded.
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav.


Really?
No work related documents?


----------



## outworldy cartoon1

Guys when is medical considered complete?

Only medical is left for me and I have fixed an appointment. But does it show in immiaccount that the medical has been completed? Immiaccount create account screen showed that sometimes it shows incomplete even though it is complete, this is very confusing. 

When should I lodge my visa? 
1. Immediately after medical examination? It's on Friday, so friday night or saturday morning I can lodge visa?
Will medical be considered complete?

2. Or it takes some days and I should lodge the visa after some days of the medical examination? 

Am looking for a direct grant here
Thanks


----------



## gauk

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> Really?
> No work related documents?


Hi,

If you check the list of documents, we had uploaded work related documents for primary applicant.

Nothing for secondary applicant, as we did not claim points.


----------



## gauk

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> Guys when is medical considered complete?
> 
> Only medical is left for me and I have fixed an appointment. But does it show in immiaccount that the medical has been completed? Immiaccount create account screen showed that sometimes it shows incomplete even though it is complete, this is very confusing.
> 
> When should I lodge my visa?
> 1. Immediately after medical examination? It's on Friday, so friday night or saturday morning I can lodge visa?
> Will medical be considered complete?
> 
> 2. Or it takes some days and I should lodge the visa after some days of the medical examination?
> 
> Am looking for a direct grant here
> Thanks


If medical examination center is emedical enabled it will update results in one working day, at least this happened in my case.
I appeared for medical test on Saturday, completed by 2.30 PM IST.
We lodged visa on Sunday night.
Monday was a holiday in India.
Tuesday evening 6 PM medical clearance was provided.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Really thank you for taking your time and drafting this great resource. All the best.



gauk said:


> Thanks! Yes it is 2016.
> 
> Please refer attachment for detailed list of all documents which we had uploaded.
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav.


----------



## loveaussi

Visa granted!!!!!! After 347 days!!! Thank you everyone for your support during this long wait!!!!


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

Nailed it guys, received my grant on 1st Sep 2016!! Sorry for the delay in posting.

You guys rocks!


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

loveaussi said:


> Visa granted!!!!!! After 347 days!!! Thank you everyone for your support during this long wait!!!!


Congratulations! So happy for you!!


----------



## loveaussi

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Congratulations! So happy for you!!


Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

Ashutosh Mehta said:


> Nailed it guys, received my grant on 1st Sep 2016!! Sorry for the delay in posting.
> 
> You guys rocks!


Congratulations! Happy that you got that grant!


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations. Your timeline please.



loveaussi said:


> Visa granted!!!!!! After 347 days!!! Thank you everyone for your support during this long wait!!!!


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



Ashutosh Mehta said:


> Nailed it guys, received my grant on 1st Sep 2016!! Sorry for the delay in posting.
> 
> You guys rocks!


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Congratulations! Happy that you got that grant!


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

Sush1 said:


> Congratulations


Thanks a lot!


----------



## sam700

jayachandran_b said:


> Depends on the duration of stay? If they were short trips, then they are not residences. You have to mention them in form 80 though.


Thanks for the response!!! 
I have lived in different cities in India. So should I mention all the cities in application?
Its actually 9 cities where i have been during my education. :eyebrows:


----------



## iishan9891

gauk said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I am glad to inform you all we have received a direct grant today, below are my details
> My wife was primary applicant - onshore, I am secondary - offshore.
> Visa Lodged on 4th Sept late night ( 8 PM IST), Received Grant today morning 5 AM IST.
> All documents uploaded immediately after payment, including medicals, form 80 & 1221.
> 
> Thank you all for the help!
> Gaurav.


Congratulations gauk...


----------



## AbhishekKotian

loveaussi said:


> Visa granted!!!!!! After 347 days!!! Thank you everyone for your support during this long wait!!!!


Congratulations. All the best for your future endeavours.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

Ashutosh Mehta said:


> Nailed it guys, received my grant on 1st Sep 2016!! Sorry for the delay in posting.
> 
> You guys rocks!


Congratulations Ashutosh. All the best for your future endeavours


----------



## Greg1946

loveaussi said:


> Visa granted!!!!!! After 347 days!!! Thank you everyone for your support during this long wait!!!!


Congrats . Wish you luck


----------



## ausind25

ausilover said:


> Is anyone from 263111 still waiting for grant since march like me?


All the below mentioned guys buddy have been waiting from around that time

cnterfresh
Pradeep1998
web83
dakshch
goaustralianow
sarbjass
karan.khosla88
psheetal_12
piyushanjali
GagsRich
ausilover

You have also been included in the list


----------



## Ashutosh Mehta

AbhishekKotian said:


> Congratulations Ashutosh. All the best for your future endeavours


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

dakshch said:


> Well no emp verification for me. Last CO contact or any sort of movement with my application was in January 2016.
> 
> 8 months of silence




Same here dear..today completed 8 months..no employment verification...no visa grant yet..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Gaurav Sharma said:


> Same here dear..today completed 8 months..no employment verification...no visa grant yet..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Any CO contacts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

andreyx108b said:


> Any CO contacts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No..last contact was on 25th aug but that email was just the reply to my mail...not asked any doc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gawhemant

*Congratulations*



gauk said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I am glad to inform you all we have received a direct grant today, below are my details
> My wife was primary applicant - onshore, I am secondary - offshore.
> Visa Lodged on 4th Sept late night ( 8 PM IST), Received Grant today morning 5 AM IST.
> All documents uploaded immediately after payment, including medicals, form 80 & 1221.
> 
> Thank you all for the help!
> Gaurav.


Hey Gaurav,

Firstly, Congratulations on you Visa Grant. 

I am currently on similar situation. I applied on 2nd Sept and uploaded all the documents on 5th Sept.

What I wanted to ask is about the document you have uploaded.

Did you attested all the documents except PCC/AFP/PTE Score/ACS?

Regarding Medical Document,
1. Appointment letter ( Appointment letter with Hospital? / invoice)
2. Test completed Email copy ( which one is this?)

Did you get the documents attested?

Regards,
Hemant


----------



## andreyx108b

Gaurav Sharma said:


> No..last contact was on 25th aug but that email was just the reply to my mail...not asked any doc
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




With such a wait it is most likely external checks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosharma9

I have submitted application on 31 Aug 2016 and uploaded these documents for me and my wife:

1. Transcript for 11/12, degree certificate, transcript
2. PTE report
3. References, payslips and tax returns from employment for which I have claimed point.
4. PCC
5. Form 80
6. Form 1221
7. Passport for Birth or Age
8. Same Passport as Travel document
9. Skill assessment document

Did I miss anything? Application Status says "Received". Whats next?


----------



## loveaussi

AbhishekKotian said:


> Congratulations. All the best for your future endeavours.


Thank you!!


----------



## jitin81

andreyx108b said:


> With such a wait it is most likely external checks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What all is covered in external checks?

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## asatstr

*need more time to react for all CO additional documents - what can I do*

Dears,

I have an issue and I want help from expert people her.

I submitted my application and in last 19-Aug CO asked me for additional information, it were medicals for all applicants and my wife Kuwait PCC. All of these documents had been finalized except my wife PCC. We applied for her PCC in last 04-Sep and till moment it is not issued and it is not expected to achieve it before two weeks because of the long vacation of Eid Al Adha her in Kuwait.
I sent two emails to them asking for extension of time without any feedback. My CO is from GSM Brisbane. Today, I tried to call their office on this phone number (+61731367000) the voice recorder told that the information office is not available in this moment!!. Also, I tried to call immigration department on (+611300364613) the voice recorder informed that if your application had got CO please contact the concern team.

Therefore, I am asking if anybody knows more contact numbers for GSM Brisbane office it will be appreciated. Also, if there are any additional procedures I should follow and any suggestion, please inform me.

Yours faithfully,


----------



## Micro111999

gauk said:


> Thanks! Yes it is 2016.
> 
> Please refer attachment for detailed list of all documents which we had uploaded.
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav.


Many congratulations Gaurav to you and your family. The attached document list from your side shows how much organised you were ..

Good luck for your future endeavors. 

263111 | 189 | EOI: 07 Aug with 60 points | Invite: xx |


----------



## Micro111999

Ashutosh Mehta said:


> Nailed it guys, received my grant on 1st Sep 2016!! Sorry for the delay in posting.
> 
> You guys rocks!


Many congratulations Ashutosh ! Wish you good luck for your future endeavors.

263111 | 189 | EOI: 07 Aug with 60 points | Invite: xx |


----------



## ausind25

andreyx108b said:


> With such a wait it is most likely external checks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have claimed points only for Age, Bachelor's degree and PTE. I did furnish my work experience as and where requested. Which all do you think would come under external checks? I have not claimed points for work experience would they still do a verification regarding that?


----------



## dakshch

ausilover said:


> Is anyone from 263111 still waiting for grant since march like me?




7th December 2015 mate... still waiting with you


----------



## dakshch

Gaurav Sharma said:


> Same here dear..today completed 8 months..no employment verification...no visa grant yet..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Day 280.

Last co contact was January 2016.


----------



## dakshch

andreyx108b said:


> With such a wait it is most likely external checks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




What would you say about my case ??

Asked for PTE scores to be sent in January first week. Silent ever since, no employment verification either.


----------



## dakshch

Is it just me or there is a rain of new 263111 applicants and those waiting.

Lately, all i see on the forum is 263111


----------



## samsonk76

Andrey,

I too feel that applicants from late 2015 and early 2016 are undergoing external checks.

On what basis could these be selected for external checks. Is there a pattern or is this random. I thought applications from 'high risk' countries only go for ext checks.

What are the timelines for these checks, I read somewhere that they are a minimum of 5 - 6 months. Is this decided at the start of the application or down the line.



andreyx108b said:


> With such a wait it is most likely external checks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

asatstr said:


> Dears,
> 
> I have an issue and I want help from expert people her.
> 
> I submitted my application and in last 19-Aug CO asked me for additional information, it were medicals for all applicants and my wife Kuwait PCC. All of these documents had been finalized except my wife PCC. We applied for her PCC in last 04-Sep and till moment it is not issued and it is not expected to achieve it before two weeks because of the long vacation of Eid Al Adha her in Kuwait.
> I sent two emails to them asking for extension of time without any feedback. My CO is from GSM Brisbane. Today, I tried to call their office on this phone number (+61731367000) the voice recorder told that the information office is not available in this moment!!. Also, I tried to call immigration department on (+611300364613) the voice recorder informed that if your application had got CO please contact the concern team.
> 
> Therefore, I am asking if anybody knows more contact numbers for GSM Brisbane office it will be appreciated. Also, if there are any additional procedures I should follow and any suggestion, please inform me.
> 
> Yours faithfully,


Upload or email the receipt of the PCC to DIBP this will serve as an evidence to your genuine efforts towards acquiring the PCC. You might not hear (no mail reply)from the CO but hopefully they must have considered your request for extension.


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

dakshch said:


> What would you say about my case ??
> 
> Asked for PTE scores to be sent in January first week. Silent ever since, no employment verification either.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samsonk76

Congrats Ashutosh & loveaussi for the grants and all the very best in your journey ahead!

Day 211 and counting for us.......

Last CO contact was in April, AHC verification in May.....

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## asatstr

vikaschandra said:


> Upload or email the receipt of the PCC to DIBP this will serve as an evidence to your genuine efforts towards acquiring the PCC. You might not hear (no mail reply)from the CO but hopefully they must have considered your request for extension.


Thanks for your reply.
I already attached this document with my e-mail. 
Please if you know any more contact numbers for GSM Brisbane office it will be highly appreciated.

Yours sincerely,


----------



## vikaschandra

asatstr said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> I already attached this document with my e-mail.
> Please if you know any more contact numbers for GSM Brisbane office it will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Yours sincerely,


This is the common number for the GSM office +61 7 3136 7000 and all the applicants reach the customer service on this number


----------



## loveaussi

samsonk76 said:


> Congrats Ashutosh & loveaussi for the grants and all the very best in your journey ahead!
> 
> Day 211 and counting for us.......
> 
> Last CO contact was in April, AHC verification in May.....
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Thank you!


----------



## gauk

gawhemant said:


> Hey Gaurav,
> 
> Firstly, Congratulations on you Visa Grant.
> 
> I am currently on similar situation. I applied on 2nd Sept and uploaded all the documents on 5th Sept.
> 
> What I wanted to ask is about the document you have uploaded.
> 
> Did you attested all the documents except PCC/AFP/PTE Score/ACS?
> 
> Regarding Medical Document,
> 1. Appointment letter ( Appointment letter with Hospital? / invoice)
> 2. Test completed Email copy ( which one is this?)
> 
> Did you get the documents attested?
> 
> Regards,
> Hemant


Thanks!
Yes, most of the documents were attested.

Appointment letter and email was for primary applicant, as she was in Australia that time, it's their process.
For me, in India - it was only hospital invoice copy.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

gauk said:


> Thanks!
> Yes, most of the documents were attested.
> 
> Appointment letter and email was for primary applicant, as she was in Australia that time, it's their process.
> For me, in India - it was only hospital invoice copy.


Gauk could you please share the list of documents you submitted to dibp?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gauk

rosharma9 said:


> I have submitted application on 31 Aug 2016 and uploaded these documents for me and my wife:
> 
> 1. Transcript for 11/12, degree certificate, transcript
> 2. PTE report
> 3. References, payslips and tax returns from employment for which I have claimed point.
> 4. PCC
> 5. Form 80
> 6. Form 1221
> 7. Passport for Birth or Age
> 8. Same Passport as Travel document
> 9. Skill assessment document
> 
> Did I miss anything? Application Status says "Received". Whats next?


Relationship evidence - marriage certificate, statement of relationship, few personal photos


----------



## gauk

*Documents for direct grant!*



gonnabeexpat said:


> Gauk could you please share the list of documents you submitted to dibp?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


I already shared the document list which I uploaded on previous page.

Here it is again.


----------



## Pradeep1998

dakshch said:


> What would you say about my case ??
> 
> Asked for PTE scores to be sent in January first week. Silent ever since, no employment verification either.


Same is the case with me as well. Submitted all documents up-front on the 11th of June 2016. Over 91 days today. NO CO contact nor any employment checks done till date. When i called up last week just got a standard reply. 

Worried now as to how long will this wait bee. :boxing::boxing::boxing::juggle::juggle:


----------



## gonnabeexpat

gauk said:


> I already shared the document list which I uploaded on previous page.
> 
> Here it is again.


Thanks a lot dude


----------



## Shja

Dear Members,

I am glad to inform you all we have received my grant on 5 Sept 2016 , below are my details


Visa Lodged on 7 march 2016
Co from GSM.Adelaide contacted on 21 march 2016( asked for PCC of countries lived&Form 80)
Uploaded All by April.
Employee verification call to HR in April
Received Grant today on 5 Sept 3 AM IST.

Thank you everyone for your support during this wait!!!!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys has anyone who had submitted Statutory declaration to the DIBP and have gotten grant ? will submitting SD instead o Roles and responsibility letter diminishes the chances of direct grant?


----------



## jatin1011

gagneshsharma said:


> Yes if you have received message from TCS PSK just go and collect it. I didn't receive anymore message after the "Police has submitted clear....." make you sure you carry original passport along.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

Today me and my wife went to get the PCC but the security guard at the PSK office asked me whether we got the message like PCC is ready to be collected from PSK office. I told him that my wife got the message for Clear Police Verification. But he told me to wait for the PCC ready to be collected message. But here in the forum people are saying they did not receive any message after a message like "Police has submitted clear.....". What do i do guys. This is very confusing. 
Also I am not getting any message for police verification clear report also. My passport came a week before my wife. But i am not getting the message but she got it. Can this be due to the fact that I did not go for the SMS service option at the time of Passport renewal? Or do I still wait for that message?
Does it comes for sure to everyone?

Regards


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Shja said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I am glad to inform you all we have received my grant on 5 Sept 2016 , below are my details
> 
> 
> Visa Lodged on 7 march 2016
> Co from GSM.Adelaide contacted on 21 march 2016( asked for PCC of countries lived&Form 80)
> Uploaded All by April.
> Employee verification call to HR in April
> Received Grant today on 5 Sept 3 AM IST.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support during this wait!!!!


Congratulations


----------



## loveaussi

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys has anyone who had submitted Statutory declaration to the DIBP and have gotten grant ? will submitting SD instead o Roles and responsibility letter diminishes the chances of direct grant?


I did it for one of my employments.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

Shja said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I am glad to inform you all we have received my grant on 5 Sept 2016 , below are my details
> 
> 
> Visa Lodged on 7 march 2016
> Co from GSM.Adelaide contacted on 21 march 2016( asked for PCC of countries lived&Form 80)
> Uploaded All by April.
> Employee verification call to HR in April
> Received Grant today on 5 Sept 3 AM IST.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support during this wait!!!!


Congratulations! So happy for you! Best of luck!


----------



## gagneshsharma

jatin1011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Today me and my wife went to get the PCC but the security guard at the PSK office asked me whether we got the message like PCC is ready to be collected from PSK office. I told him that my wife got the message for Clear Police Verification. But he told me to wait for the PCC ready to be collected message. But here in the forum people are saying they did not receive any message after a message like "Police has submitted clear.....". What do i do guys. This is very confusing.
> 
> Also I am not getting any message for police verification clear report also. My passport came a week before my wife. But i am not getting the message but she got it. Can this be due to the fact that I did not go for the SMS service option at the time of Passport renewal? Or do I still wait for that message?
> 
> Does it comes for sure to everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards




Can't say for Gurgaon. I got it from Chandigarh. The message I received was mentioned above. Carry acknowledgements receipt of your PCC application and barge in. 
There are people helpful sitting inside who'll check your status and advise you when to come and collect.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhishekKotian

Shja said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I am glad to inform you all we have received my grant on 5 Sept 2016 , below are my details
> 
> 
> Visa Lodged on 7 march 2016
> Co from GSM.Adelaide contacted on 21 march 2016( asked for PCC of countries lived&Form 80)
> Uploaded All by April.
> Employee verification call to HR in April
> Received Grant today on 5 Sept 3 AM IST.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support during this wait!!!!


Congratulations


----------



## sreegle79

Today i got call from AHC New Delhi. The officer asked me my date of birth, my designation with current employer, my joining date with current employer and my roles and responsibilities in current company. It was a 3-4 min call. 

Approximately, how long it might take to get the grant after AHC verification?

Note: my signature is not updated. CO requested info is provided already. Nothing pending to provide to CO


----------



## ajaysingh

Hi All,

I have lodged my visa under 261313 on Aug 23,2016 with 80 points and uploaded all the required documents including medicals, PCC, form 80 & 1221 from my end but my application is still in received status and no communication.

I have seen posts where ppl lodging visa after 23 Aug got assigned CO and some getting even direct grants as well.

So, just wanted to understand how do they process the visa applications; is that something to with my ANZCO code or something else!!

Regards,
Ajay


----------



## gonnabeexpat

loveaussi said:


> I did it for one of my employments.


Have you recieved the grant, is it for the current or previous employment?


----------



## Neyogasgas

razjoee said:


> Just get a corrected letter with all the required details. Kindly ask HR to redo the letter and specifying the end dates I think youll be ok. Submit payslips and the contract as well it will make your application easier and faster to process ( view it from the beauracratic DIBP's CO eyes)



Hello razjoee,

Congratulations on your speedy grant.Just one question please,did you claim any points for work experience?How many?


----------



## vikaschandra

ajaysingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my visa under 261313 on Aug 23,2016 with 80 points and uploaded all the required documents including medicals, PCC, form 80 & 1221 from my end but my application is still in received status and no communication.
> 
> I have seen posts where ppl lodging visa after 23 Aug got assigned CO and some getting even direct grants as well.
> 
> So, just wanted to understand how do they process the visa applications; is that something to with my ANZCO code or something else!!
> 
> Regards,
> Ajay


Great after quite some time seeing someone with 80 points.. Congratulations

Well when it comes to CO being assigned or the status message being changed on the Immi account, the "Application Received" status does not necessarily mean that the CO has not picked up your case most probably your case if already been looked into at the backed.

Not at all times does the applicant receive immi commencement email from the CO. check the attachment it will give you better explanation.

also check this link ImmiAccount Status[


----------



## forw.jane

jatin1011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today me and my wife went to get the PCC but the security guard at the PSK office asked me whether we got the message like PCC is ready to be collected from PSK office. I told him that my wife got the message for Clear Police Verification. But he told me to wait for the PCC ready to be collected message. But here in the forum people are saying they did not receive any message after a message like "Police has submitted clear.....". What do i do guys. This is very confusing.
> Also I am not getting any message for police verification clear report also. My passport came a week before my wife. But i am not getting the message but she got it. Can this be due to the fact that I did not go for the SMS service option at the time of Passport renewal? Or do I still wait for that message?
> Does it comes for sure to everyone?
> 
> Regards


My Wife got the below SMS for PCC -
PCC for passport XXXXXX is ready. Visit Passport Seva Kendra/Regional Passport Office with original passport and Acknowledgement Letter to collect the same.

After which we went and collected the PCC. We had gone for the SMS Service option, I am not sure whether we get SMS only because of that service.


----------



## web83

I received grant letters for me,my wife and son on the 7th sep.sorry for the delay.

263111
visa lodged 13th may
co contact 28th may
employer verific 8th august
grant 7th sep
ied 24th may



Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## dish2690

web83 said:


> I received grant letters for me,my wife and son on the 7th sep.sorry for the delay.
> 
> 263111
> visa lodged 13th may
> co contact 28th may
> employer verific 8th august
> grant 7th sep
> ied 24th may
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhishekKotian

web83 said:


> I received grant letters for me,my wife and son on the 7th sep.sorry for the delay.
> 
> 263111
> visa lodged 13th may
> co contact 28th may
> employer verific 8th august
> grant 7th sep
> ied 24th may
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## vikaschandra

web83 said:


> I received grant letters for me,my wife and son on the 7th sep.sorry for the delay.
> 
> 263111
> visa lodged 13th may
> co contact 28th may
> employer verific 8th august
> grant 7th sep
> ied 24th may
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk



Congratulations mate.


----------



## razjoee

rosharma9 said:


> I have submitted application on 31 Aug 2016 and uploaded these documents for me and my wife:
> 
> 1. Transcript for 11/12, degree certificate, transcript
> 2. PTE report
> 3. References, payslips and tax returns from employment for which I have claimed point.
> 4. PCC
> 5. Form 80
> 6. Form 1221
> 7. Passport for Birth or Age
> 8. Same Passport as Travel document
> 9. Skill assessment document
> 
> Did I miss anything? Application Status says "Received". Whats next?


If youre interested in a direct grant, have your Medicals and Police Clearance done asap


----------



## razjoee

Neyogasgas said:


> Hello razjoee,
> 
> Congratulations on your speedy grant.Just one question please,did you claim any points for work experience?How many?


Hi Neyogasgas,

Thanks a lot. The Lord's been good to me in this process. I did claim 5 points for experience. i ignored the other experience periods due to inadequate evidence for submission to DIBP.

Btw at what stage are you now. Have you lodged your VISA yet


----------



## sam700

Hi All,

I am living in Norway for last 1 years. However back home (in India), I stayed in 7 different cities during my education and Job.

So on Page 15 - "Previous countries of residence", should I mention all the cities(7 entries)? or just 1 entry?

Thanks in Advance!!!


----------



## andreyx108b

samsonk76 said:


> Andrey,
> 
> 
> 
> I too feel that applicants from late 2015 and early 2016 are undergoing external checks.
> 
> 
> 
> On what basis could these be selected for external checks. Is there a pattern or is this random. I thought applications from 'high risk' countries only go for ext checks.
> 
> 
> 
> What are the timelines for these checks, I read somewhere that they are a minimum of 5 - 6 months. Is this decided at the start of the application or down the line.




There are have been a lot of discussion on why EC happen, we cN only guess - i would say its random. I.e. Certain number of applicants got to be checked each months... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys has anyone who had submitted Statutory declaration to the DIBP and have gotten grant ? will submitting SD instead o Roles and responsibility letter diminishes the chances of direct grant?




Many did 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justin787

I've asked this questions indirectly but got no answer.

In form 1393, "Previous countries of residence

Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of
residence?"

Is this for the past 10 years only or all my life?


----------



## rosharma9

I have already uploaded that in my wife's upload files section under "Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of".



gauk said:


> Relationship evidence - marriage certificate, statement of relationship, few personal photos


----------



## rosharma9

I have already done medical and PCC is attached. Do I need to attach anything in "Health, Evidence of"? In the "View Health assessment" section, it says "Health clearance provided – no action required".



razjoee said:


> If youre interested in a direct grant, have your Medicals and Police Clearance done asap


----------



## sri33

*Congrats*



web83 said:


> I received grant letters for me,my wife and son on the 7th sep.sorry for the delay.
> 
> 263111
> visa lodged 13th may
> co contact 28th may
> employer verific 8th august
> grant 7th sep
> ied 24th may
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk



Congrats...employment verification with current employer or with previous employer also?


----------



## web83

sri33 said:


> Congrats...employment verification with current employer or with previous employer also?


Thank you.current.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## goaustralianow

web83 said:


> I received grant letters for me,my wife and son on the 7th sep.sorry for the delay.
> 
> 263111
> visa lodged 13th may
> co contact 28th may
> employer verific 8th august
> grant 7th sep
> ied 24th may
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Congrats mate! Relieved to see a grant under 263111  Wish you all the best for your future endeavours!

BTW, did you also receive a call from AHC post employment verification?

As I did receive a call from AHC post employment verification and that was a week back. Not sure when would I receive my grant though :confused2:


----------



## web83

thanks mate..No not me ,they just called my employer for the verification of my roles and responsibilities.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## psheetal_12

web83 said:


> I received grant letters for me,my wife and son on the 7th sep.sorry for the delay.
> 
> 263111
> visa lodged 13th may
> co contact 28th may
> employer verific 8th august
> grant 7th sep
> ied 24th may
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Congratulations. Was it from Adelaide or Brisbane


----------



## web83

psheetal_12 said:


> Congratulations. Was it from Adelaide or Brisbane


thank you.adelaide.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## MissionAus_2016

sreegle79 said:


> Today i got call from AHC New Delhi. The officer asked me my date of birth, my designation with current employer, my joining date with current employer and my roles and responsibilities in current company. It was a 3-4 min call.
> 
> Approximately, how long it might take to get the grant after AHC verification?
> 
> Note: my signature is not updated. CO requested info is provided already. Nothing pending to provide to CO


You got the call in around a month's time of lodging visa which is a good sign so you should get the grant soon.. 

Though bottom line is - you never know DIBP !!


----------



## pspareek

pspareek said:


> Hi All
> 
> My brother in Australia has changed his residence last week. I had submitted his last address on Form 80 as my Australia contact. Should I submit Form 1022 as a change in circumstance?


Guys, anybody can help on this? Thanks so much


----------



## jairichi

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Would this also include a social security number? There are no photos on the card, and I lost my card. So, that is why I was asking. So, I only need to upload my passport, then? I do realize that I will also need my birth certificate. But wasn't sure what all constitutes "National ID." Thank you!


SSN is provided to anyone in US with legal rights to work. In US if I remember it correct it is considered as secondary form of ID.


----------



## jairichi

rosharma9 said:


> I have already done medical and PCC is attached. Do I need to attach anything in "Health, Evidence of"? In the "View Health assessment" section, it says "Health clearance provided – no action required".


You do not have to attach anything.


----------



## jairichi

sam700 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am living in Norway for last 1 years. However back home (in India), I stayed in 7 different cities during my education and Job.
> 
> So on Page 15 - "Previous countries of residence", should I mention all the cities(7 entries)? or just 1 entry?
> 
> Thanks in Advance!!!


It says "Countries" and not "cities". So, one entry if it was 1 country.


----------



## gary_aus

Hello Everyone! 
I applied for my 189 visa on 8th September and on the same day did Health examination.
Now the status of my health declaration is still showing incomplete but if i click on view health assessment, Health clearance provided - no action required?

Why it is still showing the status as incomplete on the homepage of my immi account and what does this assessment means?
If someone can clear this confusion, i will appreciate that.

Thanks


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

jairichi said:


> SSN is provided to anyone in US with legal rights to work. In US if I remember it correct it is considered as secondary form of ID.


Yes, you are correct on both counts. I forgot that it is considered secondary. It's basically the US's version of a TFN for Australia. I did put it on form 80, as it asks for it. But I'm not going to include it as National ID, as it's really not. Thanks for reminding me of the secondary id point.


----------



## jairichi

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Yes, you are correct on both counts. I forgot that it is considered secondary. It's basically the US's version of a TFN for Australia. I did put it on form 80, as it asks for it. But I'm not going to include it as National ID, as it's really not. Thanks for reminding me of the secondary id point.


Yes, we did the same. Provided that in form 80 but did not mention it as national ID.


----------



## patkylie

Hi all,

I am from Hong Kong and I got my invitation of VISA 189 (registered nurse) on 18/7/2016. I have lodged my application on 31/8. No reply since then. I have uploaded all the documents except health check and police check.

I can print the health check referral with an HAP no. and I am going to do that soon.
However, How can I get a police check referral??

do I need to get a CO before I can make a police check? 

How long does it take to get an CO?

Thank you !


----------



## vikaschandra

pspareek said:


> Guys, anybody can help on this? Thanks so much


as far as i know it would not be required


----------



## PTE36

*Thanks Forum*

Hi Folks,

I inform you with immense pleasure , that I received my Visa in the shortest and unexpected span of 2 months!!It was all because of my dedication,expat forums knowledge,patience and my husband's support 

My timelines below and all the best to all those who are awaiting grant.
ACS applied: 1st July 2016
ACS positive:Software engineer 5th July
EOI submitted with 75 points: 14th July
Invitation received: 3rd Aug 2016
VISA Applied: 5th Aug 2016
CO contact requesting for all docs medical and PCC: 15th Aug 2016
All Docs uploaded: 1st Sept 2016
Grant: 2nd Sept 2016 :fingerscrossed::cheer2:


----------



## ankushcool

I have paid visa fee yesterday. Now going to get PCC on 15 sep and medicals soon. My consultant gave me form 80 & form 1221. My consultant told me fill and keep the form with u when CO will ask we will send..I want to know that are these forms optional??not mandatory

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankushcool

Is there any hospital at Jalandhar or Ludhiana (Pb.) for medicals??

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

PTE36 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I inform you with immense pleasure , that I received my Visa in the shortest and unexpected span of 2 months!!It was all because of my dedication,expat forums knowledge,patience and my husband's support
> 
> My timelines below and all the best to all those who are awaiting grant.
> ACS applied: 1st July 2016
> ACS positive:Software engineer 5th July
> EOI submitted with 75 points: 14th July
> Invitation received: 3rd Aug 2016
> VISA Applied: 5th Aug 2016
> CO contact requesting for all docs medical and PCC: 15th Aug 2016
> All Docs uploaded: 1st Sept 2016
> Grant: 2nd Sept 2016 :fingerscrossed::cheer2:


Congratulations to you and your husband on the grant..


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

PTE36 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I inform you with immense pleasure , that I received my Visa in the shortest and unexpected span of 2 months!!It was all because of my dedication,expat forums knowledge,patience and my husband's support
> 
> My timelines below and all the best to all those who are awaiting grant.
> ACS applied: 1st July 2016
> ACS positive:Software engineer 5th July
> EOI submitted with 75 points: 14th July
> Invitation received: 3rd Aug 2016
> VISA Applied: 5th Aug 2016
> CO contact requesting for all docs medical and PCC: 15th Aug 2016
> All Docs uploaded: 1st Sept 2016
> Grant: 2nd Sept 2016 :fingerscrossed::cheer2:


That is awesome! Congratulations! So happy for you!


----------



## jairichi

ankushcool said:


> I have paid visa fee yesterday. Now going to get PCC on 15 sep and medicals soon. My consultant gave me form 80 & form 1221. My consultant told me fill and keep the form with u when CO will ask we will send..I want to know that are these forms optional??not mandatory
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Looking at current scenario consider them as mandatory and ask agent to upload completed ones.


----------



## ankushcool

jairichi said:


> Looking at current scenario consider them as mandatory and ask agent to upload completed ones.


Thxx

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

ankushcool said:


> Is there any hospital at Jalandhar or Ludhiana (Pb.) for medicals??
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Ludhiana apollo sps 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## ankushcool

Moneyjheeta said:


> Ludhiana apollo sps
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Thxx

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

PTE36 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I inform you with immense pleasure , that I received my Visa in the shortest and unexpected span of 2 months!!It was all because of my dedication,expat forums knowledge,patience and my husband's support
> 
> My timelines below and all the best to all those who are awaiting grant.
> ACS applied: 1st July 2016
> ACS positive:Software engineer 5th July
> EOI submitted with 75 points: 14th July
> Invitation received: 3rd Aug 2016
> VISA Applied: 5th Aug 2016
> CO contact requesting for all docs medical and PCC: 15th Aug 2016
> All Docs uploaded: 1st Sept 2016
> Grant: 2nd Sept 2016 :fingerscrossed::cheer2:


Dude congratulations , could you share the list of documents that you attached at the time of visa lodge?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## PTE36

ankushcool said:


> I have paid visa fee yesterday. Now going to get PCC on 15 sep and medicals soon. My consultant gave me form 80 & form 1221. My consultant told me fill and keep the form with u when CO will ask we will send..I want to know that are these forms optional??not mandatory
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


It is better to upload Form 80 and 1221 before CO asks for them.In fact it is better to upload all the docs beforehand itself,rather than waiting for the CO to ask for them.It will slow down the process.Ask you consultant to upload the docs as and when they are ready.


----------



## PTE36

Below docs are required for both the applicant and spouse(if applicable):

1. Passport Copy

2. Birth Certificate

3. English Language Letter

4. Education docs – Grad, HSC & SSC (Mark sheet + Certificate)

5. Employment docs – Offer/Appointment, Confirmation, Increment/ Promotion Letter, Experience/ Service Certificate & Pay slips

6. Current Company – Bonafied Letter

7. Medical

8. Visa Photograph

9. Police Clearance Certificate(for all other countries where you have stayed for more than 6 months,apart from India)

10. Form_80

11. Form_1221


----------



## PTE36

Below docs are required for both the applicant and spouse(if applicable):

1. Passport Copy

2. Birth Certificate

3. English Language Letter

4. Education docs – Grad, HSC & SSC (Mark sheet + Certificate)

5. Employment docs – Offer/Appointment, Confirmation, Increment/ Promotion Letter, Experience/ Service Certificate & Pay slips

6. Current Company – Bonafied Letter

7. Medical

8. Visa Photograph

9. Police Clearance Certificate(for all other countries where you have stayed for more than 6 months,apart from India)

10. Form_80

11. Form_1221


----------



## PTE36

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude congratulations , could you share the list of documents that you attached at the time of visa lodge?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk




Below docs are required for both the applicant and spouse(if applicable):

1. Passport Copy

2. Birth Certificate

3. English Language Letter

4. Education docs – Grad, HSC & SSC (Mark sheet + Certificate)

5. Employment docs – Offer/Appointment, Confirmation, Increment/ Promotion Letter, Experience/ Service Certificate & Pay slips

6. Current Company – Bonafied Letter

7. Medical

8. Visa Photograph

9. Police Clearance Certificate(for all other countries where you have stayed for more than 6 months,apart from India)

10. Form_80

11. Form_1221


----------



## tikki2282

PTE36 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> I inform you with immense pleasure , that I received my Visa in the shortest and unexpected span of 2 months!!It was all because of my dedication,expat forums knowledge,patience and my husband's support
> 
> 
> 
> My timelines below and all the best to all those who are awaiting grant.
> 
> ACS applied: 1st July 2016
> 
> ACS positive:Software engineer 5th July
> 
> EOI submitted with 75 points: 14th July
> 
> Invitation received: 3rd Aug 2016
> 
> VISA Applied: 5th Aug 2016
> 
> CO contact requesting for all docs medical and PCC: 15th Aug 2016
> 
> All Docs uploaded: 1st Sept 2016
> 
> Grant: 2nd Sept 2016 :fingerscrossed::cheer2:




Many congratulations. Wish you all the best for future endeavours


----------



## gonnabeexpat

PTE36 said:


> Below docs are required for both the applicant and spouse(if applicable):
> 
> 1. Passport Copy
> 
> 2. Birth Certificate
> 
> 3. English Language Letter
> 
> 4. Education docs – Grad, HSC & SSC (Mark sheet + Certificate)
> 
> 5. Employment docs – Offer/Appointment, Confirmation, Increment/ Promotion Letter, Experience/ Service Certificate & Pay slips
> 
> 6. Current Company – Bonafied Letter
> 
> 7. Medical
> 
> 8. Visa Photograph
> 
> 9. Police Clearance Certificate(for all other countries where you have stayed for more than 6 months,apart from India)
> 
> 10. Form_80
> 
> 11. Form_1221


Thanks a bunch, bonafide certificate as in satutory document ?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhishekKotian

PTE36 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I inform you with immense pleasure , that I received my Visa in the shortest and unexpected span of 2 months!!It was all because of my dedication,expat forums knowledge,patience and my husband's support
> 
> My timelines below and all the best to all those who are awaiting grant.
> ACS applied: 1st July 2016
> ACS positive:Software engineer 5th July
> EOI submitted with 75 points: 14th July
> Invitation received: 3rd Aug 2016
> VISA Applied: 5th Aug 2016
> CO contact requesting for all docs medical and PCC: 15th Aug 2016
> All Docs uploaded: 1st Sept 2016
> Grant: 2nd Sept 2016 :fingerscrossed::cheer2:


Congratulations


----------



## PTE36

gonnabeexpat said:


> Thanks a bunch, bonafide certificate as in satutory document ?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


NO both are different:

Bonafide is a letter which is provided by your ocmpany on company letterhead which states that you are a bonafide employee of the organization since xx dates till today.
It should have an HR signature on it.

Statutory declaration is provided by your colleague confirming your roles and responsibilities with their sign.But this declaration is required during ACS and will not be accepted during visa applocation.


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude congratulations , could you share the list of documents that you attached at the time of visa lodge?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


guess you missed the first statements last few words it is not Dude but Madam


----------



## summy1986

Hello Friends, pls share your views:
Does more number of employments has positive or negative impression on CO ?
I have total 6 employments, are they gonna verify all my employments ?
Worried, lodged my application on 24th Aug, submitted medicals and PCC on 6 Sep, no contact by DIBP yet...


----------



## PTE36

summy1986 said:


> Hello Friends, pls share your views:
> Does more number of employments has positive or negative impression on CO ?
> I have total 6 employments, are they gonna verify all my employments ?
> Worried, lodged my application on 24th Aug, submitted medicals and PCC on 6 Sep, no contact by DIBP yet...



The usual timelines for CO contact is 3-4 weeks but they contact within 1-2 weeks also depending upon the case officer.There is no defined process of employment verification which is carried out by DIBP. It differs from case to case.Wait for some more time and if you still do not have a CO assigned,call the helpline and ask them to check the status of your application.I guess you can find the number on the DIBP website or if someone from this forum has it, they can share.


----------



## tikki2282

PTE36 said:


> NO both are different:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonafide is a letter which is provided by your ocmpany on company letterhead which states that you are a bonafide employee of the organization since xx dates till today.
> 
> It should have an HR signature on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Statutory declaration is provided by your colleague confirming your roles and responsibilities with their sign.But this declaration is required during ACS and will not be accepted during visa applocation.




Quick question, does SD doesn't require during actual Visa application? If yes, what document is required to prove Roles and responsibilities in actual Visa application?


----------



## PTE36

tikki2282 said:


> Quick question, does SD doesn't require during actual Visa application? If yes, what document is required to prove Roles and responsibilities in actual Visa application?


Your resume with same roles and responsibilities


----------



## tikki2282

PTE36 said:


> Your resume with same roles and responsibilities




Interesting, is it true, I can't believe because almost all of us under the impression that SD is required at the time of Visa application or an letter from employers stating your roles and responsibilities. All in all we must need either SD or EMPLOYER LETTER which talks about your responsibility. 

Senior members: please shed some light here basis your experience.


----------



## vikaschandra

summy1986 said:


> Hello Friends, pls share your views:
> Does more number of employments has positive or negative impression on CO ?
> I have total 6 employments, are they gonna verify all my employments ?
> Worried, lodged my application on 24th Aug, submitted medicals and PCC on 6 Sep, no contact by DIBP yet...


Have you claimed points adding up 6 employment episodes? Well usually have not seen dibp verifying employment which does not contribute towards points. 

sometimes no news is good news. If CO has not contacted you does not necessarily mean that your file has not been picked up for processing. It is very much possible that your file is being assessed already. See the attachment for different status messages and flow from application submitted to Finalise


----------



## vikaschandra

tikki2282 said:


> Interesting, is it true, I can't believe because almost all of us under the impression that SD is required at the time of Visa application or an letter from employers stating your roles and responsibilities. All in all we must need either SD or EMPLOYER LETTER which talks about your responsibility.
> 
> Senior members: please shed some light here basis your experience.


you are right. most of the time DIBP will look for official document stating R&R or a Stat Declaration from someone senior. but yes I too have seen many instances where in only CV worked for the applicant. One person I personally know of was not able to provide any documents stating R&R and he did a self declaration with all roles and responsibilities mentioned. in a months time he got his grant without any question. 

DIBP officials not only rely on the R&R letter but sometimes take decision based on other official documents as well which can confirm the authenticity, integrity of the Job


----------



## tikki2282

vikaschandra said:


> you are right. most of the time DIBP will look for official document stating R&R or a Stat Declaration from someone senior. but yes I too have seen many instances where in only CV worked for the applicant. One person I personally know of was not able to provide any documents stating R&R and he did a self declaration with all roles and responsibilities mentioned. in a months time he got his grant without any question.
> 
> 
> 
> DIBP officials not only rely on the R&R letter but sometimes take decision based on other official documents as well which can confirm the authenticity, integrity of the Job




Thanks Vikas


----------



## tikki2282

PTE36 said:


> Your resume with same roles and responsibilities




Thanks PTE36, another question, did you submitted SD for ACS? And are you an complete offshore applicant? Did you provided PCC for any onshore countries?


----------



## PTE36

tikki2282 said:


> Thanks PTE36, another question, did you submitted SD for ACS? And are you an complete offshore applicant? Did you provided PCC for any onshore countries?


did you submitted SD for ACS:Yes
And are you an complete offshore applicant:Yes
Did you provided PCC for any onshore countries:Yes,for UK


----------



## Neyogasgas

razjoee said:


> Hi Neyogasgas,
> 
> Thanks a lot. The Lord's been good to me in this process. I did claim 5 points for experience. i ignored the other experience periods due to inadequate evidence for submission to DIBP.
> 
> Btw at what stage are you now. Have you lodged your VISA yet



Thanks for your response.Yes i have lodged.
I lodged on the 3rd of August and has had two CO contacts already.There was some issue with my medicals but it is been sorted out and im very optimistic I will be cleared soon by Gods grace.
I will also be sharing my testimony very soon.


----------



## tikki2282

PTE36 said:


> did you submitted SD for ACS:Yes
> 
> And are you an complete offshore applicant:Yes
> 
> Did you provided PCC for any onshore countries:Yes,for UK




Thanks. It helps.


----------



## Saifratna

Hello forum members ,

I would like to kindly know how dibp calcuates the time line for 189 visa application, do they calcuate it from the time we lodge the visa request or once assigned and co contacts then from that time we need to wait ? Below is my timeline 

EOI lodged : 19th june 2016
Invitation recieved ; 6th july 2016
Visa lodged : 31 st july 2016
CO first contact : 16 aug 2016
Pcc and medical uploaded : 28 aug 2016
Status : Assesment in progress

How long does it take for the visa grant.

My profession code is : 263111

Applied Points : 65


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

Any grant for 233311??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SI.Sujith

Gaurav Sharma said:


> Any grant for 233311??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No grants.....i am also waiting the grant for 233311...... 95 days... no response..... no CO......


----------



## Manu90

*CO contact and response*

Hi all


I have applied for 189 on 4 Aug 2016 and got first CO contact on 5 sep for CV. I just want to ask if somebody got the same kind of document request from CO and how long they could take for the next contact once you have uploaded the requested information.


Thanks
Manu


----------



## Manan008

Hey guys my brother is doing masters in aus. I will get 189 invite today. Can i add him in my application too ?


----------



## Amritbains206

Hello seniors,
I have a question. I am the primary applicant and my husband 2nd. I am not claiming any points for his work experience. Do i need to upload his employment docs also? Its a big bundle. I am not sure if it is required. Please help !!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

SI.Sujith said:


> No grants.....i am also waiting the grant for 233311...... 95 days... no response..... no CO......




245 days gone...but no grant yet...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

Gaurav Sharma said:


> 245 days gone...but no grant yet...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


when you tried to contact CO what was the response?


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

180 Days and still nothing is happening in my case.Lot of Pressure, cannot take any major decision,my life has come to a total halt in these 3 months.


----------



## MonicaK

Manu90 said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> I have applied for 189 on 4 Aug 2016 and got first CO contact on 5 sep for CV. I just want to ask if somebody got the same kind of document request from CO and how long they could take for the next contact once you have uploaded the requested information.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Manu


Hi Manu,

We have applied for 189 on 29th June.

First CO contact - 21st July requesting medicals,1221 and CV.
Information provided - 30th July.

Employment verification for current company - 29th Aug 
AHC Call from Delhi - 30th Aug.

Waiting since then.. 

Cheers
Monica 

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## summy1986

vikaschandra said:


> Have you claimed points adding up 6 employment episodes? Well usually have not seen dibp verifying employment which does not contribute towards points.
> 
> sometimes no news is good news. If CO has not contacted you does not necessarily mean that your file has not been picked up for processing. It is very much possible that your file is being assessed already. See the attachment for different status messages and flow from application submitted to Finalise


Thanks for information, my file is showing received since 24th Aug.
And yes, I have claimed points for all 6 employments, I have 7 years of experience and claimed 10 points for the same. Submitted 4 employers exp certificate and senior affidavit for other 2 employers.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Double Century completed today...

Sill Grant date is blank in the Signatures


----------



## Manan008

Hey guys can you add your siblings in while lodging 189 visa ? Will anyone please answer..Any senior members.


----------



## vikaschandra

Manan008 said:


> Hey guys can you add your siblings in while lodging 189 visa ? Will anyone please answer..Any senior members.


Manan just today you have asked this question more than 5 times. you should wait for someone to reply. You have received couple of replies on 189 EOI thread hopefully you have checked it. 

As far as known your brother can only be considered your dependent if he is your only blood relative alive. Assuming you have parents with you and other siblings too CO would not consider him to be as your dependent.


----------



## justin787

Any help with this guys? I've posted multiple times, I just want to know if I shouuld submit a correction form asap.

In form 1393, "Previous countries of residence

Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of
residence?"

Is this for the past 10 years only or all my life?


----------



## tikki2282

Vikas/senior members: got one query and actually I am confused, I submitted the SD at the time of ACS and that colleague doesn't want me to use the same SD for actual Visa application and I reached out to HR and they rejected my request for roles and responsibilities document on HR letter head. If I submit the actual visa application without SD what are the chances of DIBP retrieving the documents /SD from ACS? What if I submit a new SD from different colleague would DIBP still can ask for the documents submitted at the time of ACS? I am confused now. Please help.


----------



## vikaschandra

justin787 said:


> Any help with this guys? I've posted multiple times, I just want to know if I shouuld submit a correction form asap.
> 
> In form 1393, "Previous countries of residence
> 
> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of
> residence?"
> 
> Is this for the past 10 years only or all my life?


Please consider this from your entire life and mention all the countries you have LIVED in, short stay can be avoided this can be mentioned on form 80


----------



## jamdarr

I got the invitation to apply for 189 visa for job code 261313. I have ceated my immi account. There are a total of 17 pages. I have filled all of those and saved it. Before I hit the submit button, 

1) Needed to know where and when does the page come to upload all the documents.
2) When does the payments page come. 
3) What is the best possible way to pay the visa fees? I do not have a credit card with that much limit.
4) Are the VFS centres of any help

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vikaschandra

tikki2282 said:


> Vikas/senior members: got one query and actually I am confused, I submitted the SD at the time of ACS and that colleague doesn't want me to use the same SD for actual Visa application and I reached out to HR and they rejected my request for roles and responsibilities document on HR letter head. If I submit the actual visa application without SD what are the chances of DIBP retrieving the documents /SD from ACS? What if I submit a new SD from different colleague would DIBP still can ask for the documents submitted at the time of ACS? I am confused now. Please help.


That should be ok to provide a different SD from another manager or colleague. DIBP would be more interested in looking at the proof that is made available. along with that provide as much documentary evidence that you can for that employment episode


----------



## justin787

vikaschandra said:


> Please consider this from your entire life and mention all the countries you have LIVED in, short stay can be avoided this can be mentioned on form 80


Thank you, I guess I have to submit a correction form since I have lived in 2 other countries prior to that.
I was trying to avoid it since I have already submitted a correction form already because I have entered my passport number incorrectly.


----------



## tikki2282

vikaschandra said:


> That should be ok to provide a different SD from another manager or colleague. DIBP would be more interested in looking at the proof that is made available. along with that provide as much documentary evidence that you can for that employment episode




Thanks Vikas for quick response. Appreciate your inputs. I have gathered as many documents as I can like bank statement for last 10 years, almost all pay slips, promotion letters, appraisal letters and I do also have a letter form HR stating my current designation and years of service but no responsibilities. Hope this should be sufficient enough for employment episode, the only thing I am worried about is RnR SD from another colleague, now have to find another who is senior to me, can trust as well and moreover his/her willingness to sign the same. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Amritbains206

Hello,
I am in the process of collecting documents. I have all the pay slips for the past 10 years experience. Do i still need to provide bank stmts? I have had accts in different banks in different parts of the country. And it is not possible to track each and every one if those accounts. Please suggest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

Amritbains206 said:


> Hello,
> I am in the process of collecting documents. I have all the pay slips for the past 10 years experience. Do i still need to provide bank stmts? I have had accts in different banks in different parts of the country. And it is not possible to track each and every one if those accounts. Please suggest
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It's not mandatory to provide bank statements but do provide few.


----------



## Amritbains206

tikki2282 said:


> It's not mandatory to provide bank statements but do provide few.




Thanks for the quick reply



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

justin787 said:


> Thank you, I guess I have to submit a correction form since I have lived in 2 other countries prior to that.
> I was trying to avoid it since I have already submitted a correction form already because I have entered my passport number incorrectly.


It is ok Justin you can submit the notification to incorrect answers once more. Make sure you check for any other mistakes prior to uploading this just to avoid one more form


----------



## vikaschandra

tikki2282 said:


> Thanks Vikas for quick response. Appreciate your inputs. I have gathered as many documents as I can like bank statement for last 10 years, almost all pay slips, promotion letters, appraisal letters and I do also have a letter form HR stating my current designation and years of service but no responsibilities. Hope this should be sufficient enough for employment episode, the only thing I am worried about is RnR SD from another colleague, now have to find another who is senior to me, can trust as well and moreover his/her willingness to sign the same.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


best wishes mate hope you get your document soon.


----------



## vikaschandra

Amritbains206 said:


> Hello,
> I am in the process of collecting documents. I have all the pay slips for the past 10 years experience. Do i still need to provide bank stmts? I have had accts in different banks in different parts of the country. And it is not possible to track each and every one if those accounts. Please suggest
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Payslips, bank statement, form 16 serves as additional evidence to an applicants confirmation to be working and being paid. either of these documents which covers your entire employment episodes where you claimed points should be suffice the needs.


----------



## tikki2282

vikaschandra said:


> best wishes mate hope you get your document soon.




Thanks brother


----------



## Saifratna

Hello forum members ,

I would like to kindly know how dibp calcuates the time line for 189 visa application, do they calcuate it from the time we lodge the visa request or once assigned and co contacts then from that time we need to wait ?
Below is my timeline :
EOI lodged : 19th june 2016 
Invitation recieved ; 6th july 2016 
Visa lodged : 31 st july 2016 
CO first contact : 16 aug 2016 
Pcc and medical uploaded : 28 aug 2016 
Status : Assesment in progress 

How long does it take for the visa grant. 
My profession code is : 263111 

Applied Points : 65


----------



## vikaschandra

Saifratna said:


> Hello forum members ,
> 
> I would like to kindly know how dibp calcuates the time line for 189 visa application, do they calcuate it from the time we lodge the visa request or once assigned and co contacts then from that time we need to wait ?
> Below is my timeline :
> EOI lodged : 19th june 2016
> Invitation recieved ; 6th july 2016
> Visa lodged : 31 st july 2016
> CO first contact : 16 aug 2016
> Pcc and medical uploaded : 28 aug 2016
> Status : Assesment in progress
> 
> How long does it take for the visa grant.
> My profession code is : 263111
> 
> Applied Points : 65


The published timeline on dibp website says 75% of cases are finalised within 3 months. This should be from the day the visa is lodged.


----------



## lazyPanda

My HAP ID is showing an incorrect country of birth. Should I inform my CO (when assigned) about this, or can anyone else correct this information too?


----------



## Saifratna

Guys i would like to seek some help regarding registering for medicare and driving license procedure once you land in australia.
1) how much time does it take to open driving license file and to get the license and the cost 
2) procedure to register for medicare 
3) if you have family and baby and till we get job does the govt provide any cash to support PR holders and their families ?
I heard that we need to register our selves and till we find a job govt will support the families ?
How true is this ?


----------



## loveaussi

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> 180 Days and still nothing is happening in my case.Lot of Pressure, cannot take any major decision,my life has come to a total halt in these 3 months.


I know the pain mate. Same happened to me as well... got my visa after about 340+++ days...so hanging there you will get yours soon...All the best


----------



## vpssethi

Saifratna said:


> Hello forum members ,
> 
> I would like to kindly know how dibp calcuates the time line for 189 visa application, do they calcuate it from the time we lodge the visa request or once assigned and co contacts then from that time we need to wait ?
> Below is my timeline :
> EOI lodged : 19th june 2016
> Invitation recieved ; 6th july 2016
> Visa lodged : 31 st july 2016
> CO first contact : 16 aug 2016
> Pcc and medical uploaded : 28 aug 2016
> Status : Assesment in progress
> 
> How long does it take for the visa grant.
> My profession code is : 263111
> 
> Applied Points : 65


HI,
My case details are also almost same:
EOI submitted: 20/07/2016 (65 points)
Invitation received: 3/08/2016
Application Lodged: 3/08/2016
CO first contacted: 17/08/2016
Form 80 submitted: 17/08/2016
Status: Assessment in progress

Profession code: ANZSCO 233213


----------



## rosharma9

Usually how long it takes for CO to get assigned? I have applied on 31 August and attached all the documents by 8th Sept. I am claiming 65 points with 10 points in experience. I have attached payslips, tax doc, references, all certificates, PCC certificate, Medical completed, form 80, 1221.


----------



## vpssethi

I guess 2 weeks or by the next invitation date.


----------



## summy1986

rosharma9 said:


> Usually how long it takes for CO to get assigned? I have applied on 31 August and attached all the documents by 8th Sept. I am claiming 65 points with 10 points in experience. I have attached payslips, tax doc, references, all certificates, PCC certificate, Medical completed, form 80, 1221.


No fix timeline I guess, I applied on 24th Aug, medical and pcc uploaded on 6th Sep.... No contact yet layball:


----------



## sourabhmatta

Guys,

Just want your help on below query,

I did my ACS in December and lodged my EOI in july and got ITA on 31st August, in between that I have changed my company in may 2016 and while lodging the EOI i mark yes to the employment that is commenced after may 2016. My question is that employment after may is not in ACS. WOuld it create any problem?? If DIBP will not consider my employment even after december still there is affect on points.

Can any expert reply?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

PTE36 said:


> NO both are different:
> 
> Bonafide is a letter which is provided by your ocmpany on company letterhead which states that you are a bonafide employee of the organization since xx dates till today.
> It should have an HR signature on it.
> 
> Statutory declaration is provided by your colleague confirming your roles and responsibilities with their sign.But this declaration is required during ACS and will not be accepted during visa applocation.


Madame, this is contradictory to what others have said in this thread so far. In dibp website , it clearly states that documents which have been submitted for skills assessment need to be submitted at the time of lodging the visa. Iam very much confused now .

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## zeropoint61

Hello everyone,
I have been invited to lodge my 189 application yesterday. I have two questions which I would be grateful for an answer:

1- My wife got her doctor of medicine (MD) degree. In the "Education History" of page 12/17 in the online lodgement, what should I choose as her "Highest recognized qualification"? Is it a doctoral degree or a bachelor or something else?

2- I am currently residing in the USA, so I put down my US address as my "usual residence". I have been living in the states for 7.5 years now. But my spouse is living in my home country. But there is no place to have her address so far. Is this going to make trouble? 

thanks in advance


----------



## Telecomaster

*Resume details*

Guys

I've been contacted by the CO for the 2nd time asked to provide form 1221, CV

couple of questions

- is there a certain structure for the CV? I already submitted a simplified CV to EA including only the employers that I claimed points for. Can this work this time or should I mention all employment details

- about education details in form 1221, should I mention all training and courses as well? I didn't mention any of these in form 80 submitted earlier, just mentioned school and university only!

- if I had 2 or 3 weeks between 2 employers, does that realy considered a "Gap" and should be mentioend?

appreciate experts response so much :yo:


----------



## sourabhmatta

Can anyone please reply




sourabhmatta said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just want your help on below query,
> 
> I did my ACS in December 2015 and lodged my EOI in july 2016 and got ITA on 31st August 2016, in between that I have changed my company in may 2016 and while lodging the EOI i mark yes to the employment that is commenced after may 2016. My question is that employment after may is not in ACS. WOuld it create any problem?? If DIBP will not consider my employment even after december 2015 still there is affect on points.
> 
> Can any expert reply?


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

sourabhmatta said:


> Can anyone please reply


You can submit the additional experience, after ACS review. You just have to provide employment verification letter, paystubs, etc. to show that you are currently working for this company. You can add more...just have to show proof.


----------



## sourabhmatta

I have everything like, duties on company letter head, service certificate of 3.5 months, offer letter, salary slips, bank statement.

ANything else need to be added?






LadyRogueRayne said:


> You can submit the additional experience, after ACS review. You just have to provide employment verification letter, paystubs, etc. to show that you are currently working for this company. You can add more...just have to show proof.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

sourabhmatta said:


> I have everything like, duties on company letter head, service certificate of 3.5 months, offer letter, salary slips, bank statement.
> 
> ANything else need to be added?


I'd say that is pretty good. You should be fine with all of that. Cheers!


----------



## eagerlywaiting

*Invitation received*

Dear Expat members and seniors of the forum,

I have received the invitation to apply yesterday.Before I go ahead and launch the application, I would like to explain my situation and seek advise from you.

I am on 457 in Australia and my Wife is working in India. We got married recently. I have also claimed points for partner in EOI. 

1. Now can I launch the application with my wife in India and me in Australia ? If I do this, can my wife travel here alone for the first time ( as she is just dependent of mine and I am already in Australia).

2. I also have an option to raise 457 dependent Visa and bring her to Australia. which is better get the dependent visa for her , bring her to Austraila and then Apply for PR ? or Directly apply for PR and bring her in ? Could you please share your advise on this.

Thanks & Regards
Eagerly waiting............................. for your reply!!


----------



## zeropoint61

Can anyone help with these questions please?



zeropoint61 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have been invited to lodge my 189 application yesterday. I have two questions which I would be grateful for an answer:
> 
> 1- My wife got her doctor of medicine (MD) degree. In the "Education History" of page 12/17 in the online lodgement, what should I choose as her "Highest recognized qualification"? Is it a doctoral degree or a bachelor or something else?
> 
> 2- I am currently residing in the USA, so I put down my US address as my "usual residence". I have been living in the states for 7.5 years now. But my spouse is living in my home country. But there is no place to have her address so far. Is this going to make trouble?
> 
> thanks in advance


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

zeropoint61 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have been invited to lodge my 189 application yesterday. I have two questions which I would be grateful for an answer:
> 
> 1- My wife got her doctor of medicine (MD) degree. In the "Education History" of page 12/17 in the online lodgement, what should I choose as her "Highest recognized qualification"? Is it a doctoral degree or a bachelor or something else?
> 
> 2- I am currently residing in the USA, so I put down my US address as my "usual residence". I have been living in the states for 7.5 years now. But my spouse is living in my home country. But there is no place to have her address so far. Is this going to make trouble?
> 
> thanks in advance


I'm no expert...but hopefully can help you a bit.

1) Doctoral degree, if that is what she has.
2) I don't know on this one. But, I would say that it shouldn't matter. You just have to prove that you are a true couple (marriage license, pics, docs showing you've lived together, etc.). There will be a place for her address when she fills out form 80 and 1221. Only other thing I'd suggest is a SD explaining why you are in the US and she is in your home country (ie. work, school, etc.). 

Hope that helps you. But I'd also wait for some of the experts on here to answer as well. Good luck!


----------



## nyx84

I got golden email today!! After 13 days!!


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

nyx84 said:


> I got golden email today!! After 13 days!!


Wow! That is truly amazing! Congratulations to you!!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## dish2690

nyx84 said:


> I got golden email today!! After 13 days!!




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarbjass

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Double Century completed today...
> 
> Sill Grant date is blank in the Signatures



Hello friend, 

Have you called to dibp recently? As i have seen your signatures you have received AHC call on 11 aug so your case should have been finalized up-to now.

Wish you all the best as we both are having similar timelines.


----------



## dvh

Does anyone know the current trend on VC 189 Visa grant after paying VAC2?


----------



## dvh

Does anyone know the latest trend on VC 189 Visa Grant after paying 2nd VAC.
I have paid VAC2 on 08/09/16 & confirmed with Immigration that they have received the payment on 09/09/16.
When should I expect the grant?


----------



## PTE36

gonnabeexpat said:


> Madame, this is contradictory to what others have said in this thread so far. In dibp website , it clearly states that documents which have been submitted for skills assessment need to be submitted at the time of lodging the visa. Iam very much confused now .
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


well you can submit both set of documents!!It is always better to be on the safe side  I can only share my experience in this forum..it is not necessary what worked for me will work for you also, hence its better to upload maximum evidences.


----------



## rosharma9

Under what "Document type" should I upload Promotion Letter?


----------



## MissionAus_2016

sarbjass said:


> Hello friend,
> 
> Have you called to dibp recently? As i have seen your signatures you have received AHC call on 11 aug so your case should have been finalized up-to now.
> 
> Wish you all the best as we both are having similar timelines.


Yup I call DIBP every 15 days and last time I called was around 10 days back. Firstly person gave a general response that routine processing is going on, but after more grilling he said there seems to be no bottlenecks and when ever CO comes back to your case he should be in a position to contact you.

So now waiting when DIBP will contact me with Grant or with what..

What's your recent progress buddy as you are also about to complete 7 months soon..


----------



## alexisLG

Finally my turn!:hippie::cheer2: I received the GOLDEN email this morning! 

I wanna thanks all of you here been guiding me throughout! 

Its not an easy journey (before and after) 

Dont give up and fight for our future! 

All the best to me and my family!


----------



## dish2690

alexisLG said:


> Finally my turn!:hippie::cheer2: I received the GOLDEN email this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna thanks all of you here been guiding me throughout!
> 
> 
> 
> Its not an easy journey (before and after)
> 
> 
> 
> Dont give up and fight for our future!
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to me and my family!




Congratulations and all the best to you and your family 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manjil

Finally received Grant after 212 days for me, wife and our daughter.
VISA lodge : 14 Feb 2016 ( On Valentines Day)
CO Contact: 23 Feb
Med : 28 Feb
Requested Docs submitted: 6 Mar
Employmet verification - 25 May
Received vac2 invoice- 11 Aug
vac2 Payment- 17 Aug
Call to DIBP - 9 Sep
Grant : 14 Sept. 2016
IED: 5 Sept. 2016
ANZSCO233211 Civil Engineer

( Be Patient. Some things take time. Have faith


----------



## Chamik

Anyone got a request from case officer for a form 884 for 189 visa application submission?


----------



## SI.Sujith

Gaurav Sharma said:


> 245 days gone...but no grant yet...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


did CO contacted you?


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



alexisLG said:


> Finally my turn!:hippie::cheer2: I received the GOLDEN email this morning!
> 
> I wanna thanks all of you here been guiding me throughout!
> 
> Its not an easy journey (before and after)
> 
> Dont give up and fight for our future!
> 
> All the best to me and my family!


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



Manjil said:


> Finally received Grant after 212 days for me, wife and our daughter.
> VISA lodge : 14 Feb 2016 ( On Valentines Day)
> CO Contact: 23 Feb
> Med : 28 Feb
> Requested Docs submitted: 6 Mar
> Employmet verification - 25 May
> Received vac2 invoice- 11 Aug
> vac2 Payment- 17 Aug
> Call to DIBP - 9 Sep
> Grant : 14 Sept. 2016
> IED: 5 Sept. 2016
> ANZSCO233211 Civil Engineer
> 
> ( Be Patient. Some things take time. Have faith


----------



## jamdarr

alexisLG said:


> Finally my turn!:hippie::cheer2: I received the GOLDEN email this morning!
> 
> I wanna thanks all of you here been guiding me throughout!
> 
> Its not an easy journey (before and after)
> 
> Dont give up and fight for our future!
> 
> All the best to me and my family!


Congratulations on your grant.
What is the date on your grant. Because your PCC is Aug 20 and Medicals is 11 Sept..

THanks,


----------



## alexisLG

jamdarr said:


> Congratulations on your grant.
> What is the date on your grant. Because your PCC is Aug 20 and Medicals is 11 Sept..
> 
> THanks,


today grant 

medical is aug


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

alexisLG said:


> Finally my turn!:hippie::cheer2: I received the GOLDEN email this morning!
> 
> I wanna thanks all of you here been guiding me throughout!
> 
> Its not an easy journey (before and after)
> 
> Dont give up and fight for our future!
> 
> All the best to me and my family!





Manjil said:


> Finally received Grant after 212 days for me, wife and our daughter.
> VISA lodge : 14 Feb 2016 ( On Valentines Day)
> CO Contact: 23 Feb
> Med : 28 Feb
> Requested Docs submitted: 6 Mar
> Employmet verification - 25 May
> Received vac2 invoice- 11 Aug
> vac2 Payment- 17 Aug
> Call to DIBP - 9 Sep
> Grant : 14 Sept. 2016
> IED: 5 Sept. 2016
> ANZSCO233211 Civil Engineer
> 
> ( Be Patient. Some things take time. Have faith


Congratulations to you both! That is so exciting and well deserved! Best of luck to you all!


----------



## sarbjass

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Yup I call DIBP every 15 days and last time I called was around 10 days back. Firstly person gave a general response that routine processing is going on, but after more grilling he said there seems to be no bottlenecks and when ever CO comes back to your case he should be in a position to contact you.
> 
> So now waiting when DIBP will contact me with Grant or with what..
> 
> What's your recent progress buddy as you are also about to complete 7 months soon..


last week on 6 sep I received a call from AHC Delhi and the person asks some technical questions and the call lasts for 25 min. I have called them many times but always received general response story of routine processing. 

Hopefully when CO looks into our cases next times he will sent the grant letters.


----------



## rosharma9

Can someone please suggest: Under what "Document type" should I upload Promotion Letter?


----------



## sarbjass

Manjil said:


> Finally received Grant after 212 days for me, wife and our daughter.
> VISA lodge : 14 Feb 2016 ( On Valentines Day)
> CO Contact: 23 Feb
> Med : 28 Feb
> Requested Docs submitted: 6 Mar
> Employmet verification - 25 May
> Received vac2 invoice- 11 Aug
> vac2 Payment- 17 Aug
> Call to DIBP - 9 Sep
> Grant : 14 Sept. 2016
> IED: 5 Sept. 2016
> ANZSCO233211 Civil Engineer
> 
> ( Be Patient. Some things take time. Have faith


congrats mate.

Its the time to enjoy.


----------



## vikaschandra

Manjil said:


> Finally received Grant after 212 days for me, wife and our daughter.
> VISA lodge : 14 Feb 2016 ( On Valentines Day)
> CO Contact: 23 Feb
> Med : 28 Feb
> Requested Docs submitted: 6 Mar
> Employmet verification - 25 May
> Received vac2 invoice- 11 Aug
> vac2 Payment- 17 Aug
> Call to DIBP - 9 Sep
> Grant : 14 Sept. 2016
> IED: 5 Sept. 2016
> ANZSCO233211 Civil Engineer
> 
> ( Be Patient. Some things take time. Have faith


congratulation Manjil. what was your points? I guess you have typo on IED Date.


----------



## loveaussi

nyx84 said:


> I got golden email today!! After 13 days!!


Wow! Super fast. Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Manu90

MonicaK said:


> Hi Manu,
> 
> We have applied for 189 on 29th June.
> 
> First CO contact - 21st July requesting medicals,1221 and CV.
> Information provided - 30th July.
> 
> Employment verification for current company - 29th Aug
> AHC Call from Delhi - 30th Aug.
> 
> Waiting since then..
> 
> Cheers
> Monica
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Hi Monica 

Thanks for the reply. I was also wondering about the CV request as I did not claim any employment or experience points and still they demanded CV from me.

regards
manu


----------



## andreyx108b

Congrats to all who got the grant!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AminRayani

Congratulation!!!

I have similar timeline. Hoping for the best 



alexisLG said:


> Finally my turn!:hippie::cheer2: I received the GOLDEN email this morning!
> 
> I wanna thanks all of you here been guiding me throughout!
> 
> Its not an easy journey (before and after)
> 
> Dont give up and fight for our future!
> 
> All the best to me and my family!


----------



## vikaschandra

alexisLG said:


> Finally my turn!:hippie::cheer2: I received the GOLDEN email this morning!
> 
> I wanna thanks all of you here been guiding me throughout!
> 
> Its not an easy journey (before and after)
> 
> Dont give up and fight for our future!
> 
> All the best to me and my family!


Congratulations Alexis


----------



## Manjil

dvh said:


> Does anyone know the current trend on VC 189 Visa grant after paying VAC2?


I got Grant today exactly on 28th day of vac2 payment.


----------



## Amritbains206

sarbjass said:


> last week on 6 sep I received a call from AHC Delhi and the person asks some technical questions and the call lasts for 25 min. I have called them many times but always received general response story of routine processing.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully when CO looks into our cases next times he will sent the grant letters.




What kind of technical questions did he ask? Related to ur anzsco code? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janeriz26

Hello Seniors,

I've received the check-list to be submitted within 28 days of timeline.One of the mistake from the case officer they made in their check-list is that employment tenure, instead of 2005 they have mentioned as 2006, All my visa application and acs letters are of 2005 dated for that particular employer.Now, how do i notify the case officer about the mistake from their end, so that it wouldn't have any problems to me in my granting stage.

Anyone faced with this issue or how do i notify this query.


----------



## AbhishekKotian

nyx84 said:


> I got golden email today!! After 13 days!!


Congratulations


----------



## AbhishekKotian

alexisLG said:


> Finally my turn!:hippie::cheer2: I received the GOLDEN email this morning!
> 
> I wanna thanks all of you here been guiding me throughout!
> 
> Its not an easy journey (before and after)
> 
> Dont give up and fight for our future!
> 
> All the best to me and my family!


Congratulations


----------



## AbhishekKotian

Manjil said:


> Finally received Grant after 212 days for me, wife and our daughter.
> VISA lodge : 14 Feb 2016 ( On Valentines Day)
> CO Contact: 23 Feb
> Med : 28 Feb
> Requested Docs submitted: 6 Mar
> Employmet verification - 25 May
> Received vac2 invoice- 11 Aug
> vac2 Payment- 17 Aug
> Call to DIBP - 9 Sep
> Grant : 14 Sept. 2016
> IED: 5 Sept. 2016
> ANZSCO233211 Civil Engineer
> 
> ( Be Patient. Some things take time. Have faith


Congratulations


----------



## jamdarr

alexisLG said:


> today grant
> 
> medical is aug


Ok. I had heard that within a certain date you have to make your trip to Aus. So what is that date for you? Did they consider Medical date or PCC date.

THanks,


----------



## rosharma9

I have uploaded the payslips my previous employer provided 2 per year. I have a promotion letter which has listed my previous salary and increment. Where to upload this? What document type?


----------



## AbhishekKotian

*Granted *

Finally the day has come when it gives me immense pleasure to announce that we, me and my wife have received the Grant today after a wait of 217 days.

Thank you all for the help and guidance as well as your prayers.

All the best to those waiting, Keep faith! There is always light at the end of the tunnel.

Below is my timeline:

*ANZSCO Code: 261112 (Systems Analyst)*

ACS Applied: 21-Jul-2015
+ve Result: 30-Jul-2015
IELTS (L/W/R/S 8.5/7.5/7.0/8.0): 16-Aug-2014
EOI Submitted (65 Points): 22-Oct-2015
Invited: 22-Jan-2016
Medicals: 02-Feb-2016
Visa Lodged: 07-Feb-2016
Documents Submitted (Spouse & Mine): 07-Feb-2016
Employment Verification: 24-May-2016
*Grant (Direct Grant): 14-Sep-2016* :first:
IED: 02-Nov-2016


----------



## manju_263111

Hi Guys,

I received Invitation yesterday for 189. Will be applying soon. Meanwhile Can someone pls provide me the documents checklist so that I start collecting and be ready.


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations. 
I hope that my fight will also come to end soon. 
Feeling very happy for you.

What is your IED. 



AbhishekKotian said:


> Finally the day has come when it gives me immense pleasure to announce that we, me and my wife have received the Grant today after a wait of 217 days.
> 
> Thank you all for the help and guidance as well as your prayers.
> 
> All the best to those are waiting, Keep faith! There is always light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 
> *ANZSCO Code: 261112 (Systems Analyst)*
> ACS Applied: 21-Jul-2015
> +ve Result: 30-Jul-2015
> IELTS (L/W/R/S 8.5/7.5/7.0/8.0): 16-Aug-2014
> EOI Submitted (65 Points): 22-Oct-2015
> Invited: 22-Jan-2016
> Medicals: 02-Feb-2016
> Visa Lodged: 07-Feb-2016
> Documents Submitted (Spouse & Mine): 07-Feb-2016
> Employment Verification: 24-May-2016
> *Grant (Direct Grant): 14-Sep-2016* :first:


----------



## AbhishekKotian

Sush1 said:


> Congratulations.
> I hope that my fight will also come to end soon.
> Feeling very happy for you.
> 
> What is your IED.


Thank you 

Hang in there buddy! You will receive the golden mail soon. 

My IED is 02-Nov-2016.


----------



## Gagan111

Can someone tell test engineer fall under SOL or CSOL ...need urgent confirmation?


----------



## icandoit124

Need urgent help.

I m claiming points 5 points form my wife. Got positive result in ACS today and she wrote PTE and got L 59, R 56 , W 68, S 48

As we see she has overall 58 and less in Speaking.

Can I still update this and submit ?

Does she need to write again ? Though I have booked her test next month.

I also saw the attached screenshot msg. Can this be explained.


----------



## suryaswaroop1986

Hi friends,
I have been a silent spectator of this forum since the day I have applied for my PR. 
Iam very happy to inform you that I have received my PR Grant today. Below is my profile
Points: 65+(5)
Applied from: Sydney
Applicants: Spouse, child and myself
IELTS : R 8, W 7, S 8, L 9
ACS Applied on: 19-May-2016
Addl docs for ACS: 6-Jun-2016
ACS Positive reply: 7-Jun-2016
EOI applied date: 7-Jun-2016
190 NSW EOI approved date: 29-Jul-2016
190 visa application date: 30-Jul-2016
189 EOI approved date: 17-Aug-2016
189 application date: 18-Aug-2016
CO contact for 190: 29-Aug-2016
190 withdraw date: 30-Aug-2016
189 Direct Grant: 14-Sep-2016

Docs uploaded:
All docs
Form 80,1221
I have declared that I donot have any national identifiers apart from passport from India, but I have realised my mistake while filling form 80, so uploaded form -1023 as well.

Congrats for those who received PR! And all the very best for those who are awaiting their PR!


----------



## dwty67

Hi Everyone,

I am in the process of filing my docs for skill assessment with vetassess. In there I have to fill in my hours per week for my graduation course. Now since my course was a correspondence course of Delhi University, I wanted to know what should be the hours per week?

Thanks in advance


----------



## suryaswaroop1986

suryaswaroop1986 said:


> Hi friends,
> I have been a silent spectator of this forum since the day I have applied for my PR.
> Iam very happy to inform you that I have received my PR Grant today. Below is my profile
> Points: 65+(5)
> Applied from: Sydney
> Applicants: Spouse, child and myself
> IELTS : R 8, W 7, S 8, L 9
> ACS Applied on: 19-May-2016
> Addl docs for ACS: 6-Jun-2016
> ACS Positive reply: 7-Jun-2016
> EOI applied date: 7-Jun-2016
> 190 NSW EOI approved date: 29-Jul-2016
> 190 visa application date: 30-Jul-2016
> 189 EOI approved date: 17-Aug-2016
> 189 application date: 18-Aug-2016
> CO contact for 190: 29-Aug-2016
> 190 withdraw date: 30-Aug-2016
> 189 Direct Grant: 14-Sep-2016
> 
> Docs uploaded:
> All docs
> Form 80,1221
> I have declared that I donot have any national identifiers apart from passport from India, but I have realised my mistake while filling form 80, so uploaded form -1023 as well.
> 
> Congrats for those who received PR! And all the very best for those who are awaiting their PR!


Forgot to mention that my ANZSCO is 261312


----------



## janeriz26

suryaswaroop1986 said:


> Forgot to mention that my ANZSCO is 261312



Congratulations!!


----------



## Telecomaster

Telecomaster said:


> Guys
> 
> I've been contacted by the CO for the 2nd time asked to provide form 1221, CV
> 
> couple of questions
> 
> - is there a certain structure for the CV? I already submitted a simplified CV to EA including only the employers that I claimed points for. Can this work this time or should I mention all employment details
> 
> - about education details in form 1221, should I mention all training and courses as well? I didn't mention any of these in form 80 submitted earlier, just mentioned school and university only!
> 
> - if I had 2 or 3 weeks between 2 employers, does that realy considered a "Gap" and should be mentioend?
> 
> appreciate experts response so much :yo:


*Any one??* :attention:


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Very happy to see people getting grants, all the best 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhishekKotian

suryaswaroop1986 said:


> Hi friends,
> I have been a silent spectator of this forum since the day I have applied for my PR.
> Iam very happy to inform you that I have received my PR Grant today. Below is my profile
> Points: 65+(5)
> Applied from: Sydney
> Applicants: Spouse, child and myself
> IELTS : R 8, W 7, S 8, L 9
> ACS Applied on: 19-May-2016
> Addl docs for ACS: 6-Jun-2016
> ACS Positive reply: 7-Jun-2016
> EOI applied date: 7-Jun-2016
> 190 NSW EOI approved date: 29-Jul-2016
> 190 visa application date: 30-Jul-2016
> 189 EOI approved date: 17-Aug-2016
> 189 application date: 18-Aug-2016
> CO contact for 190: 29-Aug-2016
> 190 withdraw date: 30-Aug-2016
> 189 Direct Grant: 14-Sep-2016
> 
> Docs uploaded:
> All docs
> Form 80,1221
> I have declared that I donot have any national identifiers apart from passport from India, but I have realised my mistake while filling form 80, so uploaded form -1023 as well.
> 
> Congrats for those who received PR! And all the very best for those who are awaiting their PR!


Congratulations


----------



## Neyogasgas

loveaussi said:


> I know the pain mate. Same happened to me as well... got my visa after about 340+++ days...so hanging there you will get yours soon...All the best


----------



## tikki2282

Telecomaster said:


> *Any one??* :attention:




There is no such CV format, I would suggest to include all the relevant details in your CV.


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



suryaswaroop1986 said:


> Hi friends,
> I have been a silent spectator of this forum since the day I have applied for my PR.
> Iam very happy to inform you that I have received my PR Grant today. Below is my profile
> Points: 65+(5)
> Applied from: Sydney
> Applicants: Spouse, child and myself
> IELTS : R 8, W 7, S 8, L 9
> ACS Applied on: 19-May-2016
> Addl docs for ACS: 6-Jun-2016
> ACS Positive reply: 7-Jun-2016
> EOI applied date: 7-Jun-2016
> 190 NSW EOI approved date: 29-Jul-2016
> 190 visa application date: 30-Jul-2016
> 189 EOI approved date: 17-Aug-2016
> 189 application date: 18-Aug-2016
> CO contact for 190: 29-Aug-2016
> 190 withdraw date: 30-Aug-2016
> 189 Direct Grant: 14-Sep-2016
> 
> Docs uploaded:
> All docs
> Form 80,1221
> I have declared that I donot have any national identifiers apart from passport from India, but I have realised my mistake while filling form 80, so uploaded form -1023 as well.
> 
> Congrats for those who received PR! And all the very best for those who are awaiting their PR!


----------



## sandeep3004

Sush1 said:


> Congratulations.
> I hope that my fight will also come to end soon.
> Feeling very happy for you.
> 
> What is your IED.


I hope that too..Again, haven't seen a lot of grants for accountants...

Hope they start loving accountants soon...:sad:


----------



## iishan9891

alexisLG said:


> Finally my turn!:hippie::cheer2: I received the GOLDEN email this morning!
> 
> I wanna thanks all of you here been guiding me throughout!
> 
> Its not an easy journey (before and after)
> 
> Dont give up and fight for our future!
> 
> All the best to me and my family!


Congratulations Mate.....


----------



## vikaschandra

AbhishekKotian said:


> Finally the day has come when it gives me immense pleasure to announce that we, me and my wife have received the Grant today after a wait of 217 days.
> 
> Thank you all for the help and guidance as well as your prayers.
> 
> All the best to those waiting, Keep faith! There is always light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 
> *ANZSCO Code: 261112 (Systems Analyst)*
> 
> ACS Applied: 21-Jul-2015
> +ve Result: 30-Jul-2015
> IELTS (L/W/R/S 8.5/7.5/7.0/8.0): 16-Aug-2014
> EOI Submitted (65 Points): 22-Oct-2015
> Invited: 22-Jan-2016
> Medicals: 02-Feb-2016
> Visa Lodged: 07-Feb-2016
> Documents Submitted (Spouse & Mine): 07-Feb-2016
> Employment Verification: 24-May-2016
> *Grant (Direct Grant): 14-Sep-2016* :first:
> IED: 02-Nov-2016


Congratulations Abhishek. Happy to see a 2611XX being granted

Best wishes with your future endeavors


----------



## vikaschandra

Gagan111 said:


> Can someone tell test engineer fall under SOL or CSOL ...need urgent confirmation?


if you are talking about 263213: ICT SYSTEMS TEST ENGINEER it is only on CSOL open for South Australia


----------



## vikaschandra

suryaswaroop1986 said:


> Hi friends,
> I have been a silent spectator of this forum since the day I have applied for my PR.
> Iam very happy to inform you that I have received my PR Grant today. Below is my profile
> Points: 65+(5)
> Applied from: Sydney
> Applicants: Spouse, child and myself
> IELTS : R 8, W 7, S 8, L 9
> ACS Applied on: 19-May-2016
> Addl docs for ACS: 6-Jun-2016
> ACS Positive reply: 7-Jun-2016
> EOI applied date: 7-Jun-2016
> 190 NSW EOI approved date: 29-Jul-2016
> 190 visa application date: 30-Jul-2016
> 189 EOI approved date: 17-Aug-2016
> 189 application date: 18-Aug-2016
> CO contact for 190: 29-Aug-2016
> 190 withdraw date: 30-Aug-2016
> 189 Direct Grant: 14-Sep-2016
> 
> Docs uploaded:
> All docs
> Form 80,1221
> I have declared that I donot have any national identifiers apart from passport from India, but I have realised my mistake while filling form 80, so uploaded form -1023 as well.
> 
> Congrats for those who received PR! And all the very best for those who are awaiting their PR!


Congratulations Surya. What is the occupation code you applied under?

Edit: just saw your post with occupation code. Thank you.


----------



## vikaschandra

Telecomaster said:


> *Any one??* :attention:


I've been contacted by the CO for the 2nd time asked to provide form 1221, CV

couple of questions

- is there a certain structure for the CV? I already submitted a simplified CV to EA including only the employers that I claimed points for. Can this work this time or should I mention all employment details

*Provide a detailed CV include other experiences as well.*

- about education details in form 1221, should I mention all training and courses as well? I didn't mention any of these in form 80 submitted earlier, just mentioned school and university only!

*Just school and colleges mentioned should be fine. Trainings may not be included*

- if I had 2 or 3 weeks between 2 employers, does that realy considered a "Gap" and should be mentioend?
*you have to mention the reason for the gap on form 80*

appreciate experts response so much


----------



## Bairy

Hi everyone, it's good see many people have got their golden emails. However, I was lodged 189 visa under chef category in june 8th 2016, 
CO contact July 18th request for current employment details and Spouse ielts
1st August request complete, since then I dint hear anything from DIBP, I have no idea how long more it will take .

Anyone have idea how long it will take?


----------



## vikaschandra

Bairy said:


> Hi everyone, it's good see many people have got their golden emails. However, I was lodged 189 visa under chef category in june 8th 2016,
> CO contact July 18th request for current employment details and Spouse ielts
> 1st August request complete, since then I dint hear anything from DIBP, I have no idea how long more it will take .
> 
> Anyone have idea how long it will take?


as per the tracker estimator it should be sometime around 1st week of October


----------



## Bairy

Thank you vikas for your immediate reply,


----------



## Telecomaster

vikaschandra said:


> I've been contacted by the CO for the 2nd time asked to provide form 1221, CV
> 
> couple of questions
> 
> - is there a certain structure for the CV? I already submitted a simplified CV to EA including only the employers that I claimed points for. Can this work this time or should I mention all employment details
> 
> *Provide a detailed CV include other experiences as well.*
> _Do I need to match R&R of the CV with the ones in the SD?_
> 
> - about education details in form 1221, should I mention all training and courses as well? I didn't mention any of these in form 80 submitted earlier, just mentioned school and university only!
> 
> *Just school and colleges mentioned should be fine. Trainings may not be included*
> 
> - if I had 2 or 3 weeks between 2 employers, does that realy considered a "Gap" and should be mentioend?
> *you have to mention the reason for the gap on form 80*
> _Form 80 submitted before and I didn't mention the 2 or 3 weeks gaps since the employment details dates included month/year only and no field for days. If I mentioned these gaps now in form 1221, would that put me in a trouble?_
> 
> appreciate experts response so much


Thanks Vikas, u r the best


----------



## BHPS

Hello Experts,

ACS Applied: 30-Jan-2016
+ve Result: 09-Feb-2016
PTE:20-MAr-2016
EOI Submitted (65 Points): 18-MArch-2016
EOI Updated (70 points):- 29 March-2016
Invited: 08-Apr-2016
PCC:-27 Apr-2016
Visa Lodged: 25-MAy-2016
Documents Submitted (Spouse & Mine): 25-MAy-2016
CO BRISBANE COntacted:-30-MAy-2016 (requesting Form 1221,pcc and Medicals and CV)
Medicals: 18-June-2016
INformation provided:-25 June-2016
Employment Verification: ??
Grant (Direct Grant): xxxxx
IED: xxxxxxxx

Its been 3.5 months now since the application has been lodged and i received no update on my case.

These are my dates ,but in between email id of my current employer has been changed as they moved from one OUTLOOK to another?
My MARA agent is saying that we should not update any thing now as it might delay the process ?

But i am feeling uncomfortable in this situation and need your expert advise what shall i do?

Can you confirm please!

Thanks


----------



## Marshall153

*189 invite*

Hi all..I have lodged EOI for software engineer on August 1st week with 60 points.. 

Could anyone please let me know when can i expect an invite?

Thanks,
Marshall C


----------



## vikaschandra

BHPS said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> ACS Applied: 30-Jan-2016
> +ve Result: 09-Feb-2016
> PTE:20-MAr-2016
> EOI Submitted (65 Points): 18-MArch-2016
> EOI Updated (70 points):- 29 March-2016
> Invited: 08-Apr-2016
> PCC:-27 Apr-2016
> Visa Lodged: 25-MAy-2016
> Documents Submitted (Spouse & Mine): 25-MAy-2016
> CO BRISBANE COntacted:-30-MAy-2016 (requesting Form 1221,pcc and Medicals and CV)
> Medicals: 18-June-2016
> INformation provided:-25 June-2016
> Employment Verification: ??
> Grant (Direct Grant): xxxxx
> IED: xxxxxxxx
> 
> Its been 3.5 months now since the application has been lodged and i received no update on my case.
> 
> These are my dates ,but in between email id of my current employer has been changed as they moved from one OUTLOOK to another?
> My MARA agent is saying that we should not update any thing now as it might delay the process ?
> 
> But i am feeling uncomfortable in this situation and need your expert advise what shall i do?
> 
> Can you confirm please!
> 
> Thanks


Well if the phone lines are still the same there should not be any problem in case DIBP officials need to reach your HR they can call and thereby get the email address for verification (if verification is done). so for now you can leave that as is and wait 

with regards to what your agent says - updating DIBP about change in details I do not think it would delay anything cause it is just updating the change in circumstance and should not have any impact whatsoever on visa processing. 

here you have both options clarified now it is your choice whether you should push your agent to submit the details with new email address or leave it as is.


----------



## vikaschandra

Marshall153 said:


> Hi all..I have lodged EOI for software engineer on August 1st week with 60 points..
> 
> Could anyone please let me know when can i expect an invite?
> 
> Thanks,
> Marshall C


currently the cutoff for SE still stands at 65 Points somewhere around end of August hopefully it will come down to 60 but the number of applicants with 60 points waiting in the queue go back to jan 2016 which means you have to wait for pretty long until you secure your ITA.


----------



## ankursharma012

Telecomaster said:


> *Any one??* :attention:


2 or 3 weeks gap between employments in not a gap.


----------



## ankursharma012

*Is mentioning National Identification Documents mandatory ?*

While filing the visa application and filling up form 1221, I haven't specified any national identification document. I am from India. Is this an issue ?


----------



## LadyRogueRayne

Congratulations to you all! So happy for you! Best of luck in your adventures! 



suryaswaroop1986 said:


> Hi friends,
> I have been a silent spectator of this forum since the day I have applied for my PR.
> Iam very happy to inform you that I have received my PR Grant today. Below is my profile
> 
> 
> Congrats for those who received PR! And all the very best for those who are awaiting their PR!





AbhishekKotian said:


> Finally the day has come when it gives me immense pleasure to announce that we, me and my wife have received the Grant today after a wait of 217 days.
> 
> Thank you all for the help and guidance as well as your prayers.
> 
> All the best to those waiting, Keep faith! There is always light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## vishnucute05

AbhishekKotian said:


> Finally the day has come when it gives me immense pleasure to announce that we, me and my wife have received the Grant today after a wait of 217 days.
> 
> Thank you all for the help and guidance as well as your prayers.
> 
> All the best to those waiting, Keep faith! There is always light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 
> *ANZSCO Code: 261112 (Systems Analyst)*
> 
> ACS Applied: 21-Jul-2015
> +ve Result: 30-Jul-2015
> IELTS (L/W/R/S 8.5/7.5/7.0/8.0): 16-Aug-2014
> EOI Submitted (65 Points): 22-Oct-2015
> Invited: 22-Jan-2016
> Medicals: 02-Feb-2016
> Visa Lodged: 07-Feb-2016
> Documents Submitted (Spouse & Mine): 07-Feb-2016
> Employment Verification: 24-May-2016
> *Grant (Direct Grant): 14-Sep-2016* :first:
> IED: 02-Nov-2016


Hi Abhishek,

Congrats. Happy for you


----------



## Telecomaster

ankursharma012 said:


> 2 or 3 weeks gap between employments in not a gap.


R U sure man  ??, someone here said that CO asked him about 1 month gap he didn't mention in form 80!!
this is very confusing


----------



## Saifratna

Congrats to the people who got the grants !!!

Guys i would like to seek some help regarding registering for medicare and driving license procedure once you land in australia.
1) how much time does it take to open driving license file and to get the license and the cost 
2) procedure to register for medicare 
3) if you have family and baby and till we get job does the govt provide any cash to support PR holders and their families ? 

I heard that we need to register our selves and till we find a job govt will support the families ? 

How true is this ?


----------



## ajaysingh

Hi All,

I have lodged my visa on 23 Aug under 261313 category with 80 points and uploaded all the required documents and the status is in received status as of now.

Its been more than 20 days and there has been no status change and communication happened from their side.

Just wanted to know if points play any role in getting the process faster or points are required only to get invite after submitting the EOI !

Also,when i am logging into my immi account, i am seeing 2 applications; one visa application in received status and another my health declaration form which says incomplete status ( although i have completed my medicals and uploaded the reports from emedical portal.

Now, there is another button which says submit applications which i did not observe earlier.

So, do i have to select my visa application and click submit on this button, only then my application will be considered submitted or its already submitted as the status is showing as Received !!

Regards,
Ajay


----------



## anoopkamboj

vikaschandra said:


> Yes you can do that but i would not advise you to do that at this time first get the confirmation from your agent as what they have being doing.
> In case they have uploaded the file and you ate not able to see them due to some technical issue it might not be safe to re-upload the docs again as i am unaware of the implications so cannot advise you to go ahead with that.
> 
> Can you hide the personal details and put a screenshot of the page


Hi Vikas.... Please find attached the screenshot.


----------



## Gullu_butt

I am also on the same boat as u, my agent has sent all the documents to dibp via email instead of uploading them to immiaccount. He has emailed all the documents on 7th August and there is no update since then. Even now when imported my immiaccount it is still showing 0 documents uploaded.


----------



## jairichi

Gullu_butt said:


> I am also on the same boat as u, my agent has sent all the documents to dibp via email instead of uploading them to immiaccount. He has emailed all the documents on 7th August and there is no update since then. Even now when imported my immiaccount it is still showing 0 documents uploaded.


Your agent is absolutely crazy.


----------



## vikaschandra

anoopkamboj said:


> Hi Vikas.... Please find attached the screenshot.


Well this is not good. Anyways first thing in the morning ask your agent to provide you with the summary sheet of the immi account. If they mention it was sent visa email which I presume they might have done then ask them to show the email as proof or let them send you all the emails as attachment along with the acknowledgement email from DIBP at least you would have confirmation that the docs were shared. It is very important that you chase your agent and get this thing sorted out. You have paid for the service so insit them to have it done


----------



## aliee

Hi guys. Glad to tell you all that I have got my grant!! Thanks to Almighty! And thank you all for the help here at this forum that I achieved it without any agent! 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## aliee

Good luck to all of you who are waiting for processing their applications

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## dish2690

aliee said:


> Hi guys. Glad to tell you all that I have got my grant!! Thanks to Almighty! And thank you all for the help here at this forum that I achieved it without any agent!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayachandran_b

Hi All,

Wanted to share the good news. I and my wife got our grants today morning with God's grace.

Thank you all in the forum who have supported us with the knowledge to take us through this journey.

Before you ask, I applied under 261112 Systems Analyst with 15 points for work experience. I was onshore under 457 before. It was a direct grant (no CO contact) and from what I can tell there was no employment verification. I front loaded all documents including health checks.

Thanks again.


----------



## dish2690

jayachandran_b said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wanted to share the good news. I and my wife got our grants today morning with God's grace.
> 
> Thank you all in the forum who have supported us with the knowledge to take us through this journey.
> 
> Before you ask, I applied under 261112 Systems Analyst with 15 points for work experience. I was onshore under 457 before. It was a direct grant (no CO contact) and from what I can tell there was no employment verification. I front loaded all documents including health checks.
> 
> Thanks again.




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sborah

jayachandran_b said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wanted to share the good news. I and my wife got our grants today morning with God's grace.
> 
> Thank you all in the forum who have supported us with the knowledge to take us through this journey.
> 
> Before you ask, I applied under 261112 Systems Analyst with 15 points for work experience. I was onshore under 457 before. It was a direct grant (no CO contact) and from what I can tell there was no employment verification. I front loaded all documents including health checks.
> 
> Thanks again.




How much time did it take for the entire process?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayachandran_b

Sborah said:


> How much time did it take for the entire process?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is my timeline, which is updated in my signature.

PTE-A: 07/04/16, L:90 R:90 S:88 W:90
ACS Submitted: 26/07/16
ACS +ve: 02/08/16
India PCC Submitted: 29/07/16
India PCC Received: 09/08/16
Aus PCC Submitted: 02/08/16
Aus PCC Received: 04/08/16
EOI Lodged: 03/08/16, for 261112 Systems Analyst with 75 points
ITA: 17/08/16
Medicals: 22/08/16
Application submitted: 23/08/16 with all documents including form 80, form 1221 and medicals.
Grant: :15/09/2016


----------



## rosharma9

I have uploaded the payslips my previous employer provided 2 per year. I have a promotion letter which has listed my previous salary and increment. Where to upload this? What document type?


----------



## SI.Sujith

Gaurav Sharma said:


> No not yet...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone
> 
> 
> did you send any mail or called DBIP? whats there response.? Didi you appled your self or through agent?
> I had applied through an agent. Didnt get any response till now. My application lodged on 10/06/2016


----------



## iishan9891

aliee said:


> Hi guys. Glad to tell you all that I have got my grant!! Thanks to Almighty! And thank you all for the help here at this forum that I achieved it without any agent!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Congratulations Mate...


----------



## iishan9891

jayachandran_b said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wanted to share the good news. I and my wife got our grants today morning with God's grace.
> 
> Thank you all in the forum who have supported us with the knowledge to take us through this journey.
> 
> Before you ask, I applied under 261112 Systems Analyst with 15 points for work experience. I was onshore under 457 before. It was a direct grant (no CO contact) and from what I can tell there was no employment verification. I front loaded all documents including health checks.
> 
> Thanks again.


Congratulations Mate.....


----------



## swathir

@vikaschandra, @jairichi :for your 2 cents pls


----------



## missemma2005

Hi guys, 

Just wanted to let you know that Immigration is planning to go on strike from 26/09/2016 to 02/10/2016. Just thought you should know as they won't be working for an entire week. 

Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


----------



## behlvipul

*Waiting for Invitation*

Hi GUys! 

I had applied EOI on 04/09 with 65 points and am still waiting for the invitation ? IN which round shall I expect mt invitation ? 

4th Sept,
15th Sept,
28th Sept


----------



## aliee

rosharma9 said:


> I have uploaded the payslips my previous employer provided 2 per year. I have a promotion letter which has listed my previous salary and increment. Where to upload this? What document type?


You Can upload it in Employment Reference section


----------



## sphider

rosharma9 said:


> I have uploaded the payslips my previous employer provided 2 per year. I have a promotion letter which has listed my previous salary and increment. Where to upload this? What document type?


Hey guys did you translate your payslips???


----------



## goaustralianow

alexisLG said:


> Finally my turn!:hippie::cheer2: I received the GOLDEN email this morning!
> 
> I wanna thanks all of you here been guiding me throughout!
> 
> Its not an easy journey (before and after)
> 
> Dont give up and fight for our future!
> 
> All the best to me and my family!


Congrats Mate! Can you please tell me how did you get the PCC from Singapore? Did you get the letter from CO or is there any other process?

I am asking you this because my brother is in Singapore and he has also got an invite on 30th Aug under ANZSCO 263111


----------



## goaustralianow

AbhishekKotian said:


> Finally the day has come when it gives me immense pleasure to announce that we, me and my wife have received the Grant today after a wait of 217 days.
> 
> Thank you all for the help and guidance as well as your prayers.
> 
> All the best to those waiting, Keep faith! There is always light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 
> *ANZSCO Code: 261112 (Systems Analyst)*
> 
> ACS Applied: 21-Jul-2015
> +ve Result: 30-Jul-2015
> IELTS (L/W/R/S 8.5/7.5/7.0/8.0): 16-Aug-2014
> EOI Submitted (65 Points): 22-Oct-2015
> Invited: 22-Jan-2016
> Medicals: 02-Feb-2016
> Visa Lodged: 07-Feb-2016
> Documents Submitted (Spouse & Mine): 07-Feb-2016
> Employment Verification: 24-May-2016
> *Grant (Direct Grant): 14-Sep-2016* :first:
> IED: 02-Nov-2016


Congrats Abhishek! Happy for you. Wish you all the best for your future endeavours.


----------



## goaustralianow

suryaswaroop1986 said:


> Hi friends,
> I have been a silent spectator of this forum since the day I have applied for my PR.
> Iam very happy to inform you that I have received my PR Grant today. Below is my profile
> Points: 65+(5)
> Applied from: Sydney
> Applicants: Spouse, child and myself
> IELTS : R 8, W 7, S 8, L 9
> ACS Applied on: 19-May-2016
> Addl docs for ACS: 6-Jun-2016
> ACS Positive reply: 7-Jun-2016
> EOI applied date: 7-Jun-2016
> 190 NSW EOI approved date: 29-Jul-2016
> 190 visa application date: 30-Jul-2016
> 189 EOI approved date: 17-Aug-2016
> 189 application date: 18-Aug-2016
> CO contact for 190: 29-Aug-2016
> 190 withdraw date: 30-Aug-2016
> 189 Direct Grant: 14-Sep-2016
> 
> Docs uploaded:
> All docs
> Form 80,1221
> I have declared that I donot have any national identifiers apart from passport from India, but I have realised my mistake while filling form 80, so uploaded form -1023 as well.
> 
> Congrats for those who received PR! And all the very best for those who are awaiting their PR!


Congrats Mate and all the best for your future endeavours!


----------



## hieund85

goaustralianow said:


> Congrats Mate! Can you please tell me how did you get the PCC from Singapore? Did you get the letter from CO or is there any other process?
> 
> I am asking you this because my brother is in Singapore and he has also got an invite on 30th Aug under ANZSCO 263111


You do not need CO letter. Just use the confirmation letter you get after submitting your visa application and paying the required fee. I did this without any issue. A lot of people also did this.


----------



## vikaschandra

jayachandran_b said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wanted to share the good news. I and my wife got our grants today morning with God's grace.
> 
> Thank you all in the forum who have supported us with the knowledge to take us through this journey.
> 
> Before you ask, I applied under 261112 Systems Analyst with 15 points for work experience. I was onshore under 457 before. It was a direct grant (no CO contact) and from what I can tell there was no employment verification. I front loaded all documents including health checks.
> 
> Thanks again.





aliee said:


> Hi guys. Glad to tell you all that I have got my grant!! Thanks to Almighty! And thank you all for the help here at this forum that I achieved it without any agent!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Congratulations Jaya & Ali on receiving your grants. Best wishes for future endeavors


----------



## vikaschandra

swathir said:


> @vikaschandra, @jairichi :for your 2 cents pls


2 cents very less  just kidding...

but what is the question?? am i missing something


----------



## vikaschandra

sphider said:


> Hey guys did you translate your payslips???


why would you need to translate payslips is it german language??


----------



## Meissam

missemma2005 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that Immigration is planning to go on strike from 26/09/2016 to 02/10/2016. Just thought you should know as they won't be working for an entire week.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk




Why do they strike? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dish2690

Meissam said:


> Why do they strike?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Becasue their salaries haven't been upgraded since a very long time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sphider

vikaschandra said:


> why would you need to translate payslips is it german language??


Well it has German writing on it and a lot of numbers. On the website they state that every document must be translated. However, translating all my payslips would be awfully expensive.


----------



## Telecomaster

aliee said:


> Hi guys. Glad to tell you all that I have got my grant!! Thanks to Almighty! And thank you all for the help here at this forum that I achieved it without any agent!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Congo bro


----------



## Saifratna

Congrats to members who got their grants :blush::blush:

Guys i would like to seek some help regarding registering for medicare and driving license procedure once you land in australia. 
1) how much time does it take to open driving license file and to get the license and the cost 
2) procedure to register for medicare 
3) if you have family and baby and till we get job does the govt provide any cash to support PR holders and their families ? 

I heard that we need to register our selves and till we find a job govt will support the families ? 

How true is this ?


----------



## Telecomaster

missemma2005 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that Immigration is planning to go on strike from 26/09/2016 to 02/10/2016. Just thought you should know as they won't be working for an entire week.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


this would be a very ****ty thing to do


----------



## missemma2005

Telecomaster said:


> this would be a very ****ty thing to do


Can't tell you much as I don't know all the details... It's not just Immigration it's other government departments too. They have been paid, but they haven't been getting adequate salary raises. I read on the Immigration website that they're trying to get them to postpone the strike. I'll post an update as soon as I hear anything. 

Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju

missemma2005 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that Immigration is planning to go on strike from 26/09/2016 to 02/10/2016. Just thought you should know as they won't be working for an entire week.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


Planned as 30 minute rolling strikes at airports, cruise ship and cargo ship facilities. So even staff taking this action will be working a lot of the time.

Remember that even then many DIBP staff at these locations are not union members and will work like normal.


----------



## Expat_vinay

Hi All, Congratulations for your Grant.

I am preparing for skill assessment with ACS : 261313 - Software Engineer. Though I have a mix of experience as Quality Assurance(6 years) and Development(3 years). Could you please suggest, which all keywords to use in Role and Responsibility for Quality Assurance experience.

That will be great help.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## missemma2005

kaju said:


> Planned as 30 minute rolling strikes at airports, cruise ship and cargo ship facilities. So even staff taking this action will be working a lot of the time.
> 
> Remember that even then many DIBP staff at these locations are not union members and will work like normal.
> 
> I have not seen any evidence to suggest DIBP processing centers will be affected.


It's not planned as a 30 min strike, it will be a week long if it happens. 

And no, they will not be working. I rang Medicare last week when they were on strike and they told me to call back when the strike is over. 


Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hello_mate

missemma2005 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that Immigration is planning to go on strike from 26/09/2016 to 02/10/2016. Just thought you should know as they won't be working for an entire week.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


Hey, can you please share the link/source from where you heard this news ?

Sent from my ASUS_T00I using Tapatalk


----------



## missemma2005

Hello_mate said:


> Hey, can you please share the link/source from where you heard this news ?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00I using Tapatalk


http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/2016/09/14/unprecedented-airport-strikes-planned

https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&...K0_xaVWPMfsjpiGpg&sig2=9FOpGzL2cHiEyo8mHotOsg

"[]... able to take 30-minute strikes all day, every day... [] " - Quote for the guy that said it was only 30 mins in total. 

Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbhishekKotian

jayachandran_b said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wanted to share the good news. I and my wife got our grants today morning with God's grace.
> 
> Thank you all in the forum who have supported us with the knowledge to take us through this journey.
> 
> Before you ask, I applied under 261112 Systems Analyst with 15 points for work experience. I was onshore under 457 before. It was a direct grant (no CO contact) and from what I can tell there was no employment verification. I front loaded all documents including health checks.
> 
> Thanks again.


Comgratulations


----------



## AbhishekKotian

aliee said:


> Hi guys. Glad to tell you all that I have got my grant!! Thanks to Almighty! And thank you all for the help here at this forum that I achieved it without any agent!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## kaju

missemma2005 said:


> It's not planned as a 30 min strike, it will be a week long if it happens.
> 
> And no, they will not be working. I rang Medicare last week when they were on strike and they told me to call back when the strike is over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


Sorry, you are mistaken. I said rolling 30 minute strikes, not one 30 minute strike. That way people still get paid, with little losses from their wages, but with maximum effect.

Remember, not all DIBP staff are CPSU union members, and even union members will still be physically at work, just not working some of the time. I am a current CPSU member, by the way.

I suspect that Medicare has simply reallocated some contact staff to more urgent areas and is trying to minimise their immediate workload - the fact remains that most staff are not CPSU members, but those members taking industrial action obviously aim for that to have an effect. 

https://www.theguardian.com/austral...elays-as-union-announces-border-force-strikes

CPSU announces â€˜unprecedentedâ€™ strikes over pay dispute


----------



## missemma2005

kaju said:


> Sorry, you are mistaken. I said rolling 30 minute strikes, not one 30 minute strike. That way people still get paid, with little losses from their wages, but with maximum effect.
> 
> Remember, not all DIBP staff are CPSU union members, and even union members will still be physically at work, just not working some of the time. I am a current CPSU member, by the way.
> 
> I suspect that Medicare has simply reallocated some contact staff to more urgent areas and is trying to minimise their immediate workload - the fact remains that most staff are not CPSU members, but those members taking industrial action obviously aim for that to have an effect.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/austral...elays-as-union-announces-border-force-strikes
> 
> CPSU announces ‘unprecedented’ strikes over pay dispute


Fair enough, may I ask if you also work for dibp? I need a progress update   

Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju

missemma2005 said:


> Fair enough, may I ask if you also work for dibp? I need a progress update
> 
> Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


Used to, so I can't help you with that one, sorry!


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

SI.Sujith said:


> Gaurav Sharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> No not yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you send any mail or called DBIP? whats there response.? Didi you appled your self or through agent?
> 
> I had applied through an agent. Didnt get any response till now. My application lodged on 10/06/2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i have sent email once in a month..but they have an standard response that internal checks are going on and we cannot tell you the timeframe...so wait for your case to be finalised...i have applied with my own not through the agent...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## awhero

Hi everyone, I have lived in Australia for a few years so need to submit an Australia police clearance check as well. Do I need to get a fingerprint check as well? or just a name check?


----------



## dish2690

awhero said:


> Hi everyone, I have lived in Australia for a few years so need to submit an Australia police clearance check as well. Do I need to get a fingerprint check as well? or just a name check?




Hi, as far as I know, I have also lived in Australia for a couple of years and when I uploaded my documents, I only had to submit AFP name check. No need for fingerprint. But if CO asks for it, you might as well need to. But to begin with, only a Name check from AFP is good enough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ho92917

Hi guys,

Firstly congratulations to those who had granted their 189 PR visas!

I am wondering if there is any one has encountered similar situations with me? I have been waiting for 3 months since the last CO contact. Below is my timeline, your help and information would be greatly appreciated! 

Regards,

Howrad
----------------------------------
ANZSCO: 233211 CIVIL ENGINEER

EA Result: 21-03-2016
PTE: 13-04-2016(All 65+)
Medicals and PCC: 31-04-2016
EOI 189: 11-05-2016(Total 60 Immigration points)
Visa lodged: 16-05-2016(Uploaded documents)
CO contact: 04-06-2016,Request Form 80 and other docs
CO contact: 06-06-2016,provide Form80 and Form 1022 to change an incorrect answer
GRANT: Waiting


----------



## Manan008

Hey guys while lodging the visa through immi account it asks for employment history. 
I have held two different posts in one company. 
Should i mention it separately or together ?


----------



## Telecomaster

*Form1221*

Experts, need some advice

In the mail sent by the CO where she asked for form 1221, a note is mentioned underneath saying that it should include international travel details! 
As you all know form 1221 has no section for travel details!
Is it possible that the CO made a mistake?! or it is me who is missing something?
bear in mind that I already mentioned travel details in form 80 uploaded earlier 

what do you suggest?


----------



## awhero

dish2690 said:


> Hi, as far as I know, I have also lived in Australia for a couple of years and when I uploaded my documents, I only had to submit AFP name check. No need for fingerprint. But if CO asks for it, you might as well need to. But to begin with, only a Name check from AFP is good enough.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!!!


----------



## krismuree

Hi Guys,
I been contacted by CO Wednesday requesting for medicals. We completed the medicals on Monday, which is much before, but it takes 5 working days to upload the result. Should i mail CO and inform the same or wait till the results get updated?


----------



## rosharma9

I have mentioned my current position in the company. If you have promotion letters you can attached them after submitting the application.



Manan008 said:


> Hey guys while lodging the visa through immi account it asks for employment history.
> I have held two different posts in one company.
> Should i mention it separately or together ?


----------



## dinusubba

krismuree said:


> Hi Guys,
> I been contacted by CO Wednesday requesting for medicals. We completed the medicals on Monday, which is much before, but it takes 5 working days to upload the result. Should i mail CO and inform the same or wait till the results get updated?


Keep a track on the eMedical status and as soon as it says submitted to DIBP inform your CO.


----------



## krismuree

dinusubba said:


> Keep a track on the eMedical status and as soon as it says submitted to DIBP inform your CO.


When you say reply? I don't have any specific mail id to CO, I got mail from [email protected]. Should i reply back to this id?


----------



## vikaschandra

krismuree said:


> Hi Guys,
> I been contacted by CO Wednesday requesting for medicals. We completed the medicals on Monday, which is much before, but it takes 5 working days to upload the result. Should i mail CO and inform the same or wait till the results get updated?


Once the medicals are uploaded and the status says No Action required you go ahead and click the Information Provided Button. The status on yor application will change from Information Requested to Assessment in Progress and Case Officer will be notified.


----------



## jairichi

swathir said:


> Hello people!
> 
> I am here for some advice.
> 
> My story:
> 
> Qualification 1: Masters in Information Technology
> Exp 1: 2+ yrs as Programmer Analyst in a MNC
> 
> After which I decided to try something else. So,
> 
> Qualification 2: MBA in HR
> Exp 2: 2+ yrs as HR Manager in MNC
> 
> Subsequently, I feel like moving to Australia. Realize that I can't migrate using my HR exp. So, I decide to migrate as Programmer Analyst.
> 
> Question 1: Is this possible? What are the challenges that I may face during the course of my profile evaluations?
> 
> Question 2: Let's assume I get a +ve response from ACS, when I apply for Visa, how would I justify my recent 4+ yrs of non-IT experience? Should I even mention about it? Because, ACS states I am eligible to apply if I have 2+ yrs of relevant exp to the applied Job (from SOL) in the last 10 yrs which I do.
> 
> Question 3: I am worried because, I see people advising that we mention all types of work ex and qualifications in Form 80. Wouldn't that jeopardize my chances of getting a grant?
> 
> Btw, I have 70 points.
> 
> Kindly, suggest further course of action.


1. You might get a positive assessment from ACS but I believe you will lose those 2 years of your IT work experience to determine the date from which you are deemed skilled.
2. You do not need to justify anything. Mention that experience and just choose as 'non-relevant experience to nominated occupation' and do not claim points for that.
3. No.


----------



## jairichi

Manan008 said:


> Hey guys while lodging the visa through immi account it asks for employment history.
> I have held two different posts in one company.
> Should i mention it separately or together ?


Separately.


----------



## jairichi

Telecomaster said:


> Experts, need some advice
> 
> In the mail sent by the CO where she asked for form 1221, a note is mentioned underneath saying that it should include international travel details!
> As you all know form 1221 has no section for travel details!
> Is it possible that the CO made a mistake?! or it is me who is missing something?
> bear in mind that I already mentioned travel details in form 80 uploaded earlier
> 
> what do you suggest?


If the form has no place to mention about international travel then it would have been a mistake from CO. Just fill form 1221 and upload it.


----------



## jairichi

Saifratna said:


> Congrats to members who got their grants :blush::blush:
> 
> Guys i would like to seek some help regarding registering for medicare and driving license procedure once you land in australia.
> 1) how much time does it take to open driving license file and to get the license and the cost
> 2) procedure to register for medicare
> 3) if you have family and baby and till we get job does the govt provide any cash to support PR holders and their families ?
> 
> I heard that we need to register our selves and till we find a job govt will support the families ?
> 
> How true is this ?


1. With an Indian driving license you can drive for 3 months but have to convert to Australian state driving license if you plan to drive beyond those 3 months. You need address proof to start your DL application process.
2. Walk to a Centrelink office and register for medicare. All members of family need to be there. An address proof is not required but an address is required to mail the card.
3. What you heard is a rumor. If your child goes to approved child care then based on your situation you can claim for child care benefits and rebate.


----------



## jairichi

sphider said:


> Well it has German writing on it and a lot of numbers. On the website they state that every document must be translated. However, translating all my payslips would be awfully expensive.


Translate one pay slip per quarter & upload. I know one agency located in India that does certified translation for a reasonable price. You can request them a quote. If you need details contact me. They translated mine from French to English.


----------



## sam700

Hi ALL,

My spouse have only 1 year of experience. Is it wise to include her experience details in Visa application?


----------



## jairichi

sam700 said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> My spouse have only 1 year of experience. Is it wise to include her experience details in Visa application?


Yes.


----------



## jeyam_555

jairichi said:


> Translate one pay slip per quarter & upload. I know one agency located in India that does certified translation for a reasonable price. You can request them a quote. If you need details contact me. They translated mine from French to English.


Jairichi,
Hope you are doing great. Can you please advise any Tamil to English translator at Chennai to translate spouse birth certificate.
Thanks in advance

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rosharma9

I was contanced today to provide following information:
1. Colored Copy of Passport bio data page
2. Send PTE scope online (silly me, I forgot to send it)

I hope people who are applying now won't make such mistakes.


----------



## rosharma9

I was asked to provide further information and in the Timeframe for response it states:

You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter. You should provide your response in writing.
Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below.
--
I thought I had to upload the document to immi account. What does it mean by "response in writing"? Should I email them? I am confused.


----------



## ashvi

Hello everyone,

Could please some mention the average timeline for 189 Visa 261313- Software Engineer category with 60/65 points for EOI stage as well as Grant

Just an rough estimate: 2 months or 3 months?

Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## dakshch

Day 284


----------



## Sush1

dakshch said:


> Day 284




I have already lost hope. Just thinking about you.
Frustration Continues.
No major decision can be taken.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dakshch said:


> Day 284


Job code ?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## rosharma9

I was asked to provide further information and in the Timeframe for response it states:

You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter. You should provide your response in writing.
Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below.
--
I thought I had to upload the document to immi account. What does it mean by "response in writing"? Should I email them? I am confused.


----------



## Expat_vinay

Could you please share the Roles and Responsibility for ANZSCO: 261313. I have a mix of experience in Testing and Development. So need to know, which keywords should i use to get a positive response.

Thanks.


----------



## Manan008

Guys what is duration between grant and IED on average ?


----------



## goaustralianow

rosharma9 said:


> I was asked to provide further information and in the Timeframe for response it states:
> 
> You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter. You should provide your response in writing.
> Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below.
> --
> I thought I had to upload the document to immi account. What does it mean by "response in writing"? Should I email them? I am confused.


You can do both. Upload to immi account + respond to the email with documents as attachment


----------



## engsadeq

Hello friends,
I have been a silent spectator of this forum since the day I have applied for my PR.
Iam very happy to inform you that I have received my PR Grant 8th of Sep 2016 . Below is my profile
Points: 60 ( 233311 ) 
Applicants: Spouse, three child and myself
IELTS : R 6, W 6, S 7, L 7
EA Applied on: 28-March-2016
EA Positive reply: 19-April-2016
EOI applied date: 20-April-2016
189 ITA : 11-May-2016
189 application date: 12-May-2016
CO contact : 05-June-2016
Doc Upload date: 11-June-2016
CO contact : 01-Sep-2016
Doc Upload date: 01-Sep-2016
CO contact for VAC2: 07-Sep-2016
VAC2 Payment date: 07-Sep-2016
189 Grant: 08-Sep-2016


Congrats for those who received PR! And all the very best for those who are awaiting their PR!


----------



## jatin1011

Hi Guys,

I am yet to lodge my visa application. Waiting to get my PCC. Only 2 weeks remaining before invite gets expired. No will wait 4-5 days more. If not then will lodge without PCC and later will upload it.

Now I have one question. I have got a very good offer from a company in India only and I am thinking of joining it as I don't know how much time the grant will take to come. Will this have any consequences on the Grant or the visa application? Please help.

Regards


----------



## harinderjitf5

will not make any impact. but remeber to update DIBP about this .


jatin1011 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am yet to lodge my visa application. Waiting to get my PCC. Only 2 weeks remaining before invite gets expired. No will wait 4-5 days more. If not then will lodge without PCC and later will upload it.
> 
> Now I have one question. I have got a very good offer from a company in India only and I am thinking of joining it as I don't know how much time the grant will take to come. Will this have any consequences on the Grant or the visa application? Please help.
> 
> Regards


----------



## jatin1011

harinderjitf5 said:


> will not make any impact. but remeber to update DIBP about this .


Hi,

Thanks for the reply. As I am yet to lodge my application in a week's time when do I update them? I mean like when I join the next company after serving my notice period or on the day I resign from current company and start serving notice period.
What matters more to them. Our last working day in current company or the day we put down our papers to resign and start serving notice period.

Regards


----------



## GayathriAus

*Best way of Uploading documents into ImmiAccount*

*Best way of Uploading documents into ImmiAccount*

Hi All,

Can any one suggest the best way of uploading documents into IMMIACCOUNT.

*Section wise
*Experience wise
*Any other best way for direct grant
*How to specify document names
*Document type wise like all PCCs, Experience Letters, Payslips

Thanks in advance for good suggestion and quick response


----------



## nickoftime22

*Missed experience in EOI and ACS*

Hi Guys,

Please help me with the following query:

I have got an ITA recently and I am in the process of filing the PR visa. 

I had gone to UK for 4 months in 2010 onsite from my current company, but I missed showing this as an onsite assignment in my employer reference letter and also in my EOI. Instead I showed this 4 months experience as working in India from my base location itself.

Now while filling Form 80, I can see I need to mention all the countries I have visited in past 10 years and also reason and duration of stay. If I mention my UK work assignment as a separate entry will I have a problem?


----------



## Telecomaster

Manan008 said:


> Guys what is duration between grant and IED on average ?


IED is not related to Grant date
it is 1 year from medical or PCC date whichever is earlier


----------



## Gaurav Sharma

dakshch said:


> Day 284




I am following you..day 253...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhushan007

Has anyone made the 189 fees payment using paypal account? Need some guidance.


----------



## jatin1011

Hi,

I am yet to lodge my application in a week's time. When do I update DIBP if I am accepting an offer from some other company? Do I tell them while lodging the visa application or I mean like when I join the next company after serving my notice period or on the day I resign from current company and start serving notice period.
What matters more to them. Our last working day in current company or the day we put down our papers to resign and start serving notice period.

Regards


----------



## Manan008

Hey guys the part of form 80 and 1221 which we cant answer should we leave those empty ?
Like if we are migrating alone and the part where is asks which family members are traveling with you ?


----------



## Fishol_ind

Hello everyone..I have got an ITA on 14 Sept ...65 points mechanical engineer...I m trying to lodge my visa application
Have some queries:
My name has a surname but my wife has only her name in all her documents and passport..now filling visa application the application need wive surname also...if I m leaving the column blank then it shows error ...
What I do now ...is I write her first name as surname 
Or 
I attach one affidavit that she has her first name only ...
Plz help me on this .....


----------



## PunjabiAussie

Hello friends, Got my grant today. It's been a month but i can imagine the pain of waiting ..especially who are 300+ days . salute for your patience.

i want to thank all members who helped answering queries as well as who shared their grant news. As in punjabi we say " Kala ta rukh vi na hove" ( not a tree also should be alone)

below captions helped me to calm down

IF GOD is answering our prayers, he is increasing our confidence
IF GOD is delaying our prayers, he is increasing our patience
IF GOD is not answering our prayers, he has better plans for us

Want to end on a punjabi note:

Bari Barsi Khatan gaya c, khat k liyandi Wagon R
Vadiyan deyo Expat valiyo, Mitran di aa gayi PR


----------



## gonnabeexpat

PunjabiAussie said:


> Hello friends, Got my grant today. It's been a month but i can imagine the pain of waiting ..especially who are 300+ days . salute for your patience.
> 
> i want to thank all members who helped answering queries as well as who shared their grant news. As in punjabi we say " Kala ta rukh vi na hove" ( not a tree also should be alone)
> 
> below captions helped me to calm down
> 
> IF GOD is answering our prayers, he is increasing our confidence
> IF GOD is delaying our prayers, he is increasing our patience
> IF GOD is not answering our prayers, he has better plans for us
> 
> Want to end on a punjabi note:
> 
> Bari Barsi Khatan gaya c, khat k liyandi Wagon R
> Vadiyan deyo Expat valiyo, Mitran di aa gayi PR


Dude congrats your time line and job code if possible please share the list if documents that you uploadef

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## anoopkamboj

dreamsanj said:


> Anoop.
> 
> Well assessment are there for some reason. They play level field amoung applicants.
> Your agent is nuts. If you have not paid the fees then don't. If you have already paid then kick your agent black and blue.
> 
> Ideally your points have to be calculated based on approved work ex and not total work ex. If by some miracle you get your grants then you will be a good case study for this forum and prove all of us wrong.


Finally, i got the grant today. The documents were uploaded last evening and today morning, i got the grant letter.


----------



## anoopkamboj

Got the grant this morning. The day finally arrived. So happy.... The best Birthday gift....!!!! 

Thanks to expatforum and all the seniors here for helping me out with the queries i had. Special thanks to andreyx108b and Vikas....

Timeline:
ACS Submitted: 24 Dec 2015
ACS Result (Positive): 25 Jan 2016
Appeared for PTE: 21 May 2016
EOI Submitted: 2 June 2016
ITA: 6 July 2016
VISA application submitted: 24 August 2016
Medical done: 5 Sep 2016
All docs uploaded: 15 Sep 2016 
Grant: 16 Sep 2016 :cheer2:
IDE: 8 Sep 2017


----------



## sourabhmatta

Hey Mate,

Which documents you uploaded? can you please tell.




PunjabiAussie said:


> Hello friends, Got my grant today. It's been a month but i can imagine the pain of waiting ..especially who are 300+ days . salute for your patience.
> 
> i want to thank all members who helped answering queries as well as who shared their grant news. As in punjabi we say " Kala ta rukh vi na hove" ( not a tree also should be alone)
> 
> below captions helped me to calm down
> 
> IF GOD is answering our prayers, he is increasing our confidence
> IF GOD is delaying our prayers, he is increasing our patience
> IF GOD is not answering our prayers, he has better plans for us
> 
> Want to end on a punjabi note:
> 
> Bari Barsi Khatan gaya c, khat k liyandi Wagon R
> Vadiyan deyo Expat valiyo, Mitran di aa gayi PR


----------



## gonnabeexpat

anoopkamboj said:


> Got the grant this morning. The day finally arrived. So happy.... The best Birthday gift....!!!!
> 
> Thanks to expatforum and all the seniors here for helping me out with the queries i had. Special thanks to andreyx108b and Vikas....
> 
> Timeline:
> ACS Submitted: 24 Dec 2015
> ACS Result (Positive): 25 Jan 2016
> Appeared for PTE: 21 May 2016
> EOI Submitted: 2 June 2016
> ITA: 6 July 2016
> VISA application submitted: 24 August 2016
> Medical done: 5 Sep 2016
> All docs uploaded: 15 Sep 2016
> Grant: 16 Sep 2016 :cheer2:
> IDE: 8 Sep 2017


Congratulations , your job code and also please share the list of docs you uploaded.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## ALI ZAR

Hello everybody!

I lodged my visa application on 3rd September 2016 and CO was assigned on 12th September 2016.

Also he has asked for the following:

Form 80 & 1221.
PCC Lahore.
Polio Vaccination Certificate.
Medical Test Receipt.

I have prepared all the documents except Medical(will be provided by 22nd).

How long do you think it is going to take for GRANT provided i wasn't expecting CO to be assigned that quickly.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Hey guys,

I have modified the list of documents that i am going to submit, please have a look and let me know whether iam good to go. Seniors and people who have already received grant, Iam grateful for any help provided by you in this regard

Document Submission list:

*Identification Documets:*

Passport with PCC stamp
Birth Certificate
Aadhar Card
Applicant phot behind white background

*Educational Documents:*

10th Marksheet
12th Marksheet
Degree Certificate
Consolidated Mark sheet
Provisional Certificate

*Work Reference Documents:*
_Company 1:_

Quarterly Payslips of all the 4 years i worked i the company
Bank Statements
Form 16
ITR for the last year alone
Appraisal Letter
Offer Letter
Job Confirmation letter
Resignation Letter
Employment Certificate
Roles and Responsibilities letter( Requested yet to get  )
SD That was submitted to ACS

_Company 2(Present):_

All Payslips till current month
All Bank Statement
Salary Certificate
Bonafide Certificate of Employment Cum Address proof
Appraisal Letter
Offer Letter
ID card
SD that was submitted to ACS
Resume
ACS Report

*Language Proof:*

PTE Score Sent confirmation email
PTE Score Report

*Character Proof:*

Form 80
Form 1221
PCC from PSK

*Health Proof:*

Will get it done after getting reference letter from previous company


----------



## sourabhmatta

Guys,

Do we need to send the online PTE score to DIBP???

If yes, then how?


----------



## vikaschandra

anoopkamboj said:


> Got the grant this morning. The day finally arrived. So happy.... The best Birthday gift....!!!!
> 
> Thanks to expatforum and all the seniors here for helping me out with the queries i had. Special thanks to andreyx108b and Vikas....
> 
> Timeline:
> ACS Submitted: 24 Dec 2015
> ACS Result (Positive): 25 Jan 2016
> Appeared for PTE: 21 May 2016
> EOI Submitted: 2 June 2016
> ITA: 6 July 2016
> VISA application submitted: 24 August 2016
> Medical done: 5 Sep 2016
> All docs uploaded: 15 Sep 2016
> Grant: 16 Sep 2016 :cheer2:
> IDE: 8 Sep 2017





PunjabiAussie said:


> Hello friends, Got my grant today. It's been a month but i can imagine the pain of waiting ..especially who are 300+ days . salute for your patience.
> 
> i want to thank all members who helped answering queries as well as who shared their grant news. As in punjabi we say " Kala ta rukh vi na hove" ( not a tree also should be alone)
> 
> below captions helped me to calm down
> 
> IF GOD is answering our prayers, he is increasing our confidence
> IF GOD is delaying our prayers, he is increasing our patience
> IF GOD is not answering our prayers, he has better plans for us
> 
> Want to end on a punjabi note:
> 
> Bari Barsi Khatan gaya c, khat k liyandi Wagon R
> Vadiyan deyo Expat valiyo, Mitran di aa gayi PR


Congratulations Guys. 

Best wishes to you Anoop on your birthday. Guys have loads of fun


----------



## vikaschandra

ALI ZAR said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I lodged my visa application on 3rd September 2016 and CO was assigned on 12th September 2016.
> 
> Also he has asked for the following:
> 
> Form 80 & 1221.
> PCC Lahore.
> Polio Vaccination Certificate.
> Medical Test Receipt.
> 
> I have prepared all the documents except Medical(will be provided by 22nd).
> 
> How long do you think it is going to take for GRANT provided i wasn't expecting CO to be assigned that quickly.



Fulfil the request by CO and hope your grant comes soon. Most of the applicant use the grant estimator available on the tracker probably you should also check it out.


----------



## vikaschandra

sourabhmatta said:


> Guys,
> 
> Do we need to send the online PTE score to DIBP???
> 
> If yes, then how?


Yes you need to. check it out on PTE Website

Send your score report - Pearson


----------



## jayachandran_b

GayathriAus said:


> *Best way of Uploading documents into ImmiAccount*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Can any one suggest the best way of uploading documents into IMMIACCOUNT.
> 
> *Section wise
> *Experience wise
> *Any other best way for direct grant
> *How to specify document names
> *Document type wise like all PCCs, Experience Letters, Payslips
> 
> Thanks in advance for good suggestion and quick response


The document upload section will organise your documents itself based on the section and type of documents (both asked at the time a doc is uploaded). However I followed a reverse chronological order for documents of same type such as payslips, tax docs and bank statements.

As for naming the document, I used typeofdocument_dd_mmm_yyyy for most docs. For PCC I used Police_Clearance_countryname.

There is no proof that this speeds up the process but it's real people who are assessing your application and so think from their POV. Provide as much info about the document via the name so that all they have to do is to verify if the contents match the name.


----------



## jayachandran_b

gonnabeexpat said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have modified the list of documents that i am going to submit, please have a look and let me know whether iam good to go. Seniors and people who have already received grant, Iam grateful for any help provided by you in this regard
> 
> Document Submission list:
> 
> *Identification Documets:*
> 
> 
> Passport with PCC stamp
> Birth Certificate
> Aadhar Card
> Applicant phot behind white background
> 
> *Educational Documents:*
> 
> 
> 10th Marksheet
> 12th Marksheet
> Degree Certificate
> Consolidated Mark sheet
> Provisional Certificate
> 
> *Work Reference Documents:*
> _Company 1:_
> 
> 
> Quarterly Payslips of all the 4 years i worked i the company
> Bank Statements
> Form 16
> ITR for the last year alone
> Appraisal Letter
> Offer Letter
> Job Confirmation letter
> Resignation Letter
> Employment Certificate
> Roles and Responsibilities letter( Requested yet to get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> SD That was submitted to ACS
> 
> _Company 2(Present):_
> 
> 
> All Payslips till current month
> All Bank Statement
> Salary Certificate
> Bonafide Certificate of Employment Cum Address proof
> Appraisal Letter
> Offer Letter
> ID card
> SD that was submitted to ACS
> Resume
> ACS Report
> 
> *Language Proof:*
> 
> 
> PTE Score Sent confirmation email
> PTE Score Report
> 
> *Character Proof:*
> 
> 
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> PCC from PSK
> 
> *Health Proof:*
> 
> 
> Will get it done after getting reference letter from previous company


Photo is not needed. No harm in uploading them, but do it after all the required docs are done lest you run out of the 60 doc limit.

Similarly provisional certificate is not needed. Your degree certificate overrides its relevance.

Use form 26as instead of form 16.

Resignation letter is not required.


----------



## AusHereICome

Hello Guys,
I have taken my Medical appointment but couldnt make it due to some circumstances, they have taken my HAP ID while booking. Now I am taking appointment again from some other clinic.
Can the previous clinic update any comment or send negative report about my non-appearance?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jayachandran_b

AusHereICome said:


> Hello Guys,
> I have taken my Medical appointment but couldnt make it due to some circumstances, they have taken my HAP ID while booking. Now I am taking appointment again from some other clinic.
> Can the previous clinic update any comment or send negative report about my non-appearance?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Call up and cancel your initial appointment.


----------



## Ahan

Hi guys, this thread is really helpful.. i hope i am writing on the correct thread as i am new here..
I submitted my EOI in May 2016 under Software Engineer occupation and claimed 65 points (30 age, 15 education, 10 ielts, 5 experience as per ACS and 5 partner) 
I got invitation for 189 visa yesterday but i am bit confuse to go ahead and lodge application as i am unemployed since November, 2015.. half of my work was freelance of which one of the company is unreachable now... can my unemployment and some past employer be a reason for visa refusal.. amount to lodge application is huge as i ve included family members..
please advice if u know someone with same issue or been granted/refused visa with similar circumstances ...


----------



## gonnabeexpat

jayachandran_b said:


> Photo is not needed. No harm in uploading them, but do it after all the required docs are done lest you run out of the 60 doc limit.
> 
> Similarly provisional certificate is not needed. Your degree certificate overrides its relevance.
> 
> Use form 26as instead of form 16.
> 
> Resignation letter is not required.


Dude, I do not have form 26as for all the years only for last year will that do?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## PunjabiAussie

sourabhmatta said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> Which documents you uploaded? can you please tell.


Hi Sourabh,

I uploaded minimal set like below
resume
form 16
salary slips
reference letters
pcc
medical
passport
pan card
aadhaar card
pte score report
All documents that were sent to ACS like degree, certificates etc


----------



## dakshch

gonnabeexpat said:


> Job code ?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk




Our beloved pain in the @@@ 263111


----------



## iishan9891

engsadeq said:


> Hello friends,
> I have been a silent spectator of this forum since the day I have applied for my PR.
> Iam very happy to inform you that I have received my PR Grant 8th of Sep 2016 . Below is my profile
> Points: 60 ( 233311 )
> Applicants: Spouse, three child and myself
> IELTS : R 6, W 6, S 7, L 7
> EA Applied on: 28-March-2016
> EA Positive reply: 19-April-2016
> EOI applied date: 20-April-2016
> 189 ITA : 11-May-2016
> 189 application date: 12-May-2016
> CO contact : 05-June-2016
> Doc Upload date: 11-June-2016
> CO contact : 01-Sep-2016
> Doc Upload date: 01-Sep-2016
> CO contact for VAC2: 07-Sep-2016
> VAC2 Payment date: 07-Sep-2016
> 189 Grant: 08-Sep-2016
> 
> 
> Congrats for those who received PR! And all the very best for those who are awaiting their PR!


Congratulations mate.....


----------



## iishan9891

PunjabiAussie said:


> Hello friends, Got my grant today. It's been a month but i can imagine the pain of waiting ..especially who are 300+ days . salute for your patience.
> 
> i want to thank all members who helped answering queries as well as who shared their grant news. As in punjabi we say " Kala ta rukh vi na hove" ( not a tree also should be alone)
> 
> below captions helped me to calm down
> 
> IF GOD is answering our prayers, he is increasing our confidence
> IF GOD is delaying our prayers, he is increasing our patience
> IF GOD is not answering our prayers, he has better plans for us
> 
> Want to end on a punjabi note:
> 
> Bari Barsi Khatan gaya c, khat k liyandi Wagon R
> Vadiyan deyo Expat valiyo, Mitran di aa gayi PR


Congratulations Mate...


----------



## iishan9891

anoopkamboj said:


> Got the grant this morning. The day finally arrived. So happy.... The best Birthday gift....!!!!
> 
> Thanks to expatforum and all the seniors here for helping me out with the queries i had. Special thanks to andreyx108b and Vikas....
> 
> Timeline:
> ACS Submitted: 24 Dec 2015
> ACS Result (Positive): 25 Jan 2016
> Appeared for PTE: 21 May 2016
> EOI Submitted: 2 June 2016
> ITA: 6 July 2016
> VISA application submitted: 24 August 2016
> Medical done: 5 Sep 2016
> All docs uploaded: 15 Sep 2016
> Grant: 16 Sep 2016 :cheer2:
> IDE: 8 Sep 2017


Superfast Grant, Congratulations mate...


----------



## roy1947

nickoftime22 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please help me with the following query:
> 
> I have got an ITA recently and I am in the process of filing the PR visa.
> 
> I had gone to UK for 4 months in 2010 onsite from my current company, but I missed showing this as an onsite assignment in my employer reference letter and also in my EOI. Instead I showed this 4 months experience as working in India from my base location itself.
> 
> Now while filling Form 80, I can see I need to mention all the countries I have visited in past 10 years and also reason and duration of stay. If I mention my UK work assignment as a separate entry will I have a problem?


I think this should be a usual case and that's why people are uploading multiple PCC"s but I dont think people are uploading multiple reference letters country wise.

Also companies wont mention all countries with duration of stay in Reference Letters I guess (my case is similar)


----------



## sourabhmatta

Thanks veere



PunjabiAussie said:


> Hi Sourabh,
> 
> I uploaded minimal set like below
> resume
> form 16
> salary slips
> reference letters
> pcc
> medical
> passport
> pan card
> aadhaar card
> pte score report
> All documents that were sent to ACS like degree, certificates etc


----------



## jayachandran_b

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude, I do not have form 26as for all the years only for last year will that do?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


You can download 26as from income tax efiling site for all the years you paid tax (or your company paid tax on your behalf).

If you can't get those for some reason, form 16 can be used.


----------



## Fanish

roy1947 said:


> I think this should be a usual case and that's why people are uploading multiple PCC"s but I dont think people are uploading multiple reference letters country wise.
> 
> Also companies wont mention all countries with duration of stay in Reference Letters I guess (my case is similar)


1. You need PCC for the country where you have stayed for 12 mths or more.
2. Mention that UK visit as employer project requirement.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## outworldy cartoon1

In what format should I upload the documents? 
I scanned everything in PDF but immiaccount screen says there is an issue with pdf documents for citizenship applications, but is it valid for Pr application too?
JPG is using more space.

Also how did you guys upload the complete passport in 5mb limit? 
I tackled it with lower dpi but that image quality suffers and dibp clearly mentions the scans should be high quality. 

Please reply, thanks


----------



## missemma2005

engsadeq said:


> Hello friends,
> I have been a silent spectator of this forum since the day I have applied for my PR.
> Iam very happy to inform you that I have received my PR Grant 8th of Sep 2016 . Below is my profile
> Points: 60 ( 233311 )
> Applicants: Spouse, three child and myself
> IELTS : R 6, W 6, S 7, L 7
> EA Applied on: 28-March-2016
> EA Positive reply: 19-April-2016
> EOI applied date: 20-April-2016
> 189 ITA : 11-May-2016
> 189 application date: 12-May-2016
> CO contact : 05-June-2016
> Doc Upload date: 11-June-2016
> CO contact : 01-Sep-2016
> Doc Upload date: 01-Sep-2016
> CO contact for VAC2: 07-Sep-2016
> VAC2 Payment date: 07-Sep-2016
> 189 Grant: 08-Sep-2016
> 
> 
> Congrats for those who received PR! And all the very best for those who are awaiting their PR!


Hi, congratulations on your grant! I have a question about the vac2. How did you receive the invoice to pay so quickly? I've been waiting for a week now. I replied to the email and nothing has arrived yet. 

Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


----------



## harinderjitf5

I scanned docs at 100 dpi and uploaded as pdf files. Please do the same.



outworldy cartoon1 said:


> In what format should I upload the documents?
> I scanned everything in PDF but immiaccount screen says there is an issue with pdf documents for citizenship applications, but is it valid for Pr application too?
> JPG is using more space.
> 
> Also how did you guys upload the complete passport in 5mb limit?
> I tackled it with lower dpi but that image quality suffers and dibp clearly mentions the scans should be high quality.
> 
> Please reply, thanks


----------



## lazyPanda

Hi, 
Do we need to upload our latest (within last 6 months) passport size photo as well? In the 189 document checklist, I didn't see anything being mentioned about the photo.


----------



## dink2s

jayachandran_b said:


> You can download 26as from income tax efiling site for all the years you paid tax (or your company paid tax on your behalf).
> 
> If you can't get those for some reason, form 16 can be used.


Which form needs to be uploaded? Form 26AS or Form 16?

Can be combine all years forms in one pdf and upload?


----------



## jayachandran_b

No. You don't need to unless your appearance changed from the photo in the passport significantly (turban to no turban, surgical corrections, accidents/burns etc).


----------



## jayachandran_b

dink2s said:


> jayachandran_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can download 26as from income tax efiling site for all the years you paid tax (or your company paid tax on your behalf).
> 
> If you can't get those for some reason, form 16 can be used.
> 
> 
> 
> Which form needs to be uploaded? Form 26AS or Form 16?
> 
> Can be combine all years forms in one pdf and upload?
Click to expand...

If you have form 26as then form 16 is not needed. They both provide the same information, one from income tax perspective and one from an employer (tax deductor) perspective. Form 26as looks fancy and has an air of authenticity as it has all the govt logos and stuff. Also there will be only one form 26as for a year regardless of whether you changed employment where as you can have multiple form 16s if you worked for multiple companies in an year.


----------



## dink2s

jayachandran_b said:


> If you have form 26as then form 16 is not needed. They both provide the same information, one from income tax perspective and one from an employer (tax deductor) perspective. Form 26as looks fancy and has an air of authenticity as it has all the govt logos and stuff. Also there will be only one form 26as for a year regardless of whether you changed employment where as you can have multiple form 16s if you worked for multiple companies in an year.


Thanks


----------



## Aghakhan

Hi
I have a gap of 5 years between my job and my bsc degree. I did my BSC in 2002 and my job on which i am claiming points started in 2007. 

I am worried would there be any problem at the later stage while creating immi account. Will they ask me abt this gap at any stage after vetassess skill assessment.
As in that 5 years i did my MBA in 2.5 yrs and rest 2.5years i was free at home doing nothing. I cant show my MBA for skill assessment as it's not relevant.

Any suggestion as to how should i proceed and what reasons should i tell tell for gap. Or do they really ask for gap reasons or just any reason would just do and i should nt be worried.
Please need your help.
Thanks


----------



## jayachandran_b

Aghakhan said:


> Hi
> I have a gap of 5 years between my job and my bsc degree. I did my BSC in 2002 and my job on which i am claiming points started in 2007.
> 
> I am worried would there be any problem at the later stage while creating immi account. Will they ask me abt this gap at any stage after vetassess skill assessment.
> As in that 5 years i did my MBA in 2.5 yrs and rest 2.5years i was free at home doing nothing. I cant show my MBA for skill assessment as it's not relevant.
> 
> Any suggestion as to how should i proceed and what reasons should i tell tell for gap. Or do they really ask for gap reasons or just any reason would just do and i should nt be worried.
> Please need your help.
> Thanks


DIBP is not looking to hire you. They won't care whether you were sitting at home for 5 years as long as you are truthful about the gap. Just say you were doing your MBA for half the time and was free for the other half.

You can ignore your MBA for assessment and still mention the MBA in application (in form 80 at least). Like I said it's not a job application.

You should worry about how you will explain the gap to a potential employer once you get your PR.


----------



## jeyam_555

Experts, clarification on form-80 & 1221,
Is there a place in those form where we put the career progression or promotional details working on the same company. I was about to complete the form but I didn't realise any fields which seeks that information. I might have wrongly filled any fields missing that information, so wanted to make sure with experts.
I doubt whether I should provide those details in Question-19 on form-80 or question-25 on form-1221.
Please help.


----------



## expattr

Hi Guys , 
I am going through my overseas skill assesment , and observed difference between my employment in a specific company and engineers Australia overseas experience assessment. 

employment period for company x was 30.4.2012 and 5.8.2013 . 
In engineers Australia's letter this experience is written as May 2012 to July2013.
In EOI , i submitted this employment between 30.4.2012 and 5.8.2013 . 
I am already invited , and can`t decide what to do. 
Can somebody advise what to do


----------



## tikki2282

anoopkamboj said:


> Got the grant this morning. The day finally arrived. So happy.... The best Birthday gift....!!!!
> 
> Thanks to expatforum and all the seniors here for helping me out with the queries i had. Special thanks to andreyx108b and Vikas....
> 
> Timeline:
> ACS Submitted: 24 Dec 2015
> ACS Result (Positive): 25 Jan 2016
> Appeared for PTE: 21 May 2016
> EOI Submitted: 2 June 2016
> ITA: 6 July 2016
> VISA application submitted: 24 August 2016
> Medical done: 5 Sep 2016
> All docs uploaded: 15 Sep 2016
> Grant: 16 Sep 2016 :cheer2:
> IDE: 8 Sep 2017




Many congratulations anoop. So did you uploaded the documents after importing your application? Did you provided any onshore PCC?


----------



## vinitvink

*Contact Visa/CO*

Hello Guys,

Is there any way to contact the visa office or CO as I need to verify once whether all documents are correctly loaded.CO contacted me and asked for additional documents.I have some query regarding this. I tried mailing them but didn't receive any reply as their replies are very slow. 
I want to contact them and verify once but couldn't find any relevant contact details.I live in India. Has anyone contacted them? If yes can you please provide the contact details


----------



## Aghakhan

Dear Jay?

Than you for reply. I will do as advised. 
Thanks alot.


----------



## karthiktk

Hi,
Can anyone suggest the current UK PCC timeline please? I applied 10 days back and haven't received any communication other than the initial email. 

PS: I am in UK and ideally there shouldn't be any postal delay.


----------



## prashantbhagat

*ITA Recieved and Wife PRegnant*

I recieved the invitation this month. We are expecting our second child. Please let us know the option available for me. Can I initiate my Visa now. Is there any procedure where I can inform them about the change in situation and process my visa after my second child is born. Any suggestion is Welcome

Thanks,
PKB


----------



## alexisLG

goaustralianow said:


> Congrats Mate! Can you please tell me how did you get the PCC from Singapore? Did you get the letter from CO or is there any other process?
> 
> 
> 
> I am asking you this because my brother is in Singapore and he has also got an invite on 30th Aug under ANZSCO 263111




Hi! 

I sent EOI letter online to http://www.police.gov.sg/e-services/apply/certificate-of-clearance

Read the instruction online 

All the best ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sri_chk

Hi All,

I am applying for ACS with statutory declaration from senior/colleague now supervisor. I have the following queries, please advise.
1.)I am submitting 3 bank statements showing salary credit with 'certified true copy' stamp from bank in Singapore and online pay slips from company website (but no stamp from HR or notary as both have refused to sign) ----> is this acceptable as proof of employment
2.)For my supervisor I am submitting online service certificate from company website ---> Is this acceptable
3.)My designation is not mentioned in salary slips, do I have to show some document with my current designation or is it not required
3.) Also I am not submitting any company hierarchy document, is this required

Thanks,
Sridhar


----------



## Sush1

People are getting grants within days and we have no hopes even after months. I fail to understand the difference in the applications. What is the criteria for getting the grant, why it is taking so much time? Days are just going in pain and wait. Hopes are low now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piyushanjali

Sush1 said:


> People are getting grants within days and we have no hopes even after months. I fail to understand the difference in the applications. What is the criteria for getting the grant, why it is taking so much time? Days are just going in pain and wait. Hopes are low now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I second to this...even after putting in all details at once..wait of 5months is so frustating and disheartning....DIBP has no criteria of processing the application...everything that now I believe is LUCK!! Geeting ones patri check is must!!!


----------



## Sush1

piyushanjali said:


> I second to this...even after putting in all details at once..wait of 5months is so frustating and disheartning....DIBP has no criteria of processing the application...everything that now I believe is LUCK!! Geeting ones patri check is must!!!




Haha, this one is good. I need to go for Astrologer now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baokar1

Hi Guys
I lodged the application yesterday for 189, it is showing received status but still it is showing submit applications button ,should I click that by selecting my application?
I have uploaded all the documents. 

Also is there any whats app group created for 189 visa lodge then you can add me 
<*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: kaju/moderator*


----------



## anoop21

prashantbhagat said:


> I recieved the invitation this month. We are expecting our second child. Please let us know the option available for me. Can I initiate my Visa now. Is there any procedure where I can inform them about the change in situation and process my visa after my second child is born. Any suggestion is Welcome
> 
> Thanks,
> PKB


You can process ur visa now..if you do not want to wait till delivery...else. you can use change in circumstances form to notify CO

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie

alexisLG said:


> goaustralianow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Mate! Can you please tell me how did you get the PCC from Singapore? Did you get the letter from CO or is there any other process?
> 
> 
> 
> I am asking you this because my brother is in Singapore and he has also got an invite on 30th Aug under ANZSCO 263111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I sent EOI letter online to http://www.police.gov.sg/e-services/apply/certificate-of-clearance
> 
> Read the instruction online
> 
> All the best !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

How long they took to issue?


----------



## ausind25

*263111 guys*



piyushanjali said:


> I second to this...even after putting in all details at once..wait of 5months is so frustating and disheartning....DIBP has no criteria of processing the application...everything that now I believe is LUCK!! Geeting ones patri check is must!!!


I personally think they have initiated external checks for candidates who have applied during the first half of this year. Candidates who are getting grants early are those who have applied post June when the new SOL was released. Fortunately, I could see some grants for people who have been waiting for good 4-5 months so I believe they are now try to settle those grants as well. Let's keep observing and keep each other posted. Following are the guys I know who have applied for 263111 during the same time

cnterfresh
Pradeep1998
web83
dakshch
goaustralianow
sarbjass
karan.khosla88
psheetal_12
piyushanjali
GagsRich
ausilover


----------



## jatin1011

Hi,

I am yet to lodge my application in a week's time. When do I update DIBP if I am accepting an offer from some other company? Do I tell them while lodging the visa application or like when I join the next company after serving my notice period or on the day I resign from current company and start serving notice period.
What matters more to them. Our last working day in current company or the day we put down our papers to resign and start serving notice period.

Regards


----------



## baokar1

jatin1011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am yet to lodge my application in a week's time. When do I update DIBP if I am accepting an offer from some other company? Do I tell them while lodging the visa application or like when I join the next company after serving my notice period or on the day I resign from current company and start serving notice period.
> What matters more to them. Our last working day in current company or the day we put down our papers to resign and start serving notice period.
> 
> Regards


Actually you can just add the company in experience but it will not affect your visa in any case as already ACS must have done your evaluation,so if you switch to your new company DIBP will not consider it


----------



## baokar1

Hi Guys
I lodged the application yesterday for 189, it is showing received status but still it is showing submit applications button ,should I click that by selecting my application?
I have uploaded all the documents. 

Also is there any whats app group created for 189 visa lodge then you can add me


----------



## sm8764

210 days now...

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandeep3004

*197*



sm8764 said:


> 210 days now...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


197 here - it has been really slow for Accountants.


----------



## sm8764

sandeep3004 said:


> 197 here - it has been really slow for Accountants.


True ... dont know how much worse it will be.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## karthiktk

karthiktk said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone suggest the current UK PCC timeline please? I applied 10 days back and haven't received any communication other than the initial email.
> 
> PS: I am in UK and ideally there shouldn't be any postal delay.


Hi, can anyone help please?


----------



## Pradeep1998

100th Day Today. No CO contact as well.


----------



## Telecomaster

*GSM assignment*

Experts, 

When I received the 1st contact from GSM Adelaide, it was from CO Lisa of team10.
The 2nd contact was from CO Alison of GSM.allocated 

does that has any meaning what so ever? what is the difference between team10 and allocated? and does that has any sign either positive or negative?


----------



## Sush1

sandeep3004 said:


> 197 here - it has been really slow for Accountants.




Just following up
171 days



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamalendra

Sush1 said:


> Just following up
> 171 days
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


178 days,,,,


----------



## GagsRich

ausind25 said:


> I personally think they have initiated external checks for candidates who have applied during the first half of this year. Candidates who are getting grants early are those who have applied post June when the new SOL was released. Fortunately, I could see some grants for people who have been waiting for good 4-5 months so I believe they are now try to settle those grants as well. Let's keep observing and keep each other posted. Following are the guys I know who have applied for 263111 during the same time
> 
> cnterfresh
> Pradeep1998
> web83
> dakshch
> goaustralianow
> sarbjass
> karan.khosla88
> psheetal_12
> piyushanjali
> GagsRich
> ausilover


Suppose we consider this true.. what external checks are you referring to here *ausind25 *


----------



## piyushanjali

Sush1 said:


> piyushanjali said:
> 
> 
> 
> I second to this...even after putting in all details at once..wait of 5months is so frustating and disheartning....DIBP has no criteria of processing the application...everything that now I believe is LUCK!! Geeting ones patri check is must!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, this one is good. I need to go for Astrologer now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Ha ha...I am planning the same...jokes apart but words fall short to express feelings that come across each day....hope we get it soon....all the very best!!


----------



## Pinoralia

Good day all, 
I m a new member on this forum.
Mech Engineer
EA applied- 17TH May 2016
EA outcome (+ve) - 8TH Sep 2016

Age (29yrs old) -30pts
Degree Certificate- 15pts
English (PTE, 65 least) - 10points
Work Exp (3yrs by 1st Oct, 2016)- 5pts.

I am planning of getting additional 5pts with partner's skill. She is an IT personnel. Pls, how long does it take on average for Australia Computer Society, ACS to release assessment outcome?

Looking forward to helpful reply. Thanks....

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## Sush1

piyushanjali said:


> Ha ha...I am planning the same...jokes apart but words fall short to express feelings that come across each day....hope we get it soon....all the very best!!




What are your timelines.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sush1

piyushanjali said:


> Ha ha...I am planning the same...jokes apart but words fall short to express feelings that come across each day....hope we get it soon....all the very best!!




On a serious note hopes have died now. Everyday there is pain when friends ask about the outcome. No major decision can be taken, everything has just come to stop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piyushanjali

ausind25 said:


> piyushanjali said:
> 
> 
> 
> I second to this...even after putting in all details at once..wait of 5months is so frustating and disheartning....DIBP has no criteria of processing the application...everything that now I believe is LUCK!! Geeting ones patri check is must!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think they have initiated external checks for candidates who have applied during the first half of this year. Candidates who are getting grants early are those who have applied post June when the new SOL was released. Fortunately, I could see some grants for people who have been waiting for good 4-5 months so I believe they are now try to settle those grants as well. Let's keep observing and keep each other posted. Following are the guys I know who have applied for 263111 during the same time
> 
> cnterfresh
> Pradeep1998
> web83
> dakshch
> goaustralianow
> sarbjass
> karan.khosla88
> psheetal_12
> piyushanjali
> GagsRich
> ausilover
Click to expand...


I definately agree..but 5months for employment verification???ersevere:ersevere:ersevere:ersevere:ersevere:


----------



## Telecomaster

Pinoralia said:


> Good day all,
> I m a new member on this forum.
> Mech Engineer
> EA applied- 17TH May 2016
> EA outcome (+ve) - 8TH Sep 2016
> 
> Age (29yrs old) -30pts
> Degree Certificate- 15pts
> English (PTE, 65 least) - 10points
> Work Exp (3yrs by 1st Oct, 2016)- 5pts.
> 
> I am planning of getting additional 5pts with partner's skill. She is an IT personnel. Pls, how long does it take on average for Australia Computer Society, ACS to release assessment outcome?
> 
> Looking forward to helpful reply. Thanks....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


Doing assessment for your partner will cost u more money and time and will not give you any remarkable benefit! (except probably few days earlier invitation)
you already got the 60pt, go for the EOI directly.. this is my advice to u

good luck bro


----------



## abdul-matt

Sush1 said:


> Just following up
> 171 days
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello my friend,

Hope you will get a psoitive response soon..


----------



## dink2s

Does the relevant employment experience has to be continuous or is it the aggregate that is counted? If I worked for 4 years in my nominated occupation and then worked 1 year in non relevant , then again 2 years in relevant occupation. Can I claim points for 5 years? pls someone reply soon.


----------



## goaustralianow

GagsRich said:


> Suppose we consider this true.. what external checks are you referring to here *ausind25 *


I am a July appicant but still waiting. Application is still in "Received" status with no CO contact and no Immi Commencement email.

My employment check and AHC call has already been done in first week of Sept. Not sure where's my application is stuck now op2:


----------



## daussie

sandeep3004 said:


> sm8764 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 210 days now...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 197 here - it has been really slow for Accountants.
Click to expand...

Think they approve based on occupation demand at the time?


----------



## mv2016

Hello Experts,

I have just started filling information on EOI. I need clarification regarding education details. I see that in the online application they expect "Exact Date of starting and completion of course". I am assume that most people don't keep such record. What should we put?

Is it ok to put something like first day of specific month, ie. 1/May/1999 if course starting is May-1999? or do how it is?

Also, it will be helpful if somebody can point me to some initial or import things to take care while filing EOI.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pinoralia

Thanks bro

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## iishan9891

mv2016 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have just started filling information on EOI. I need clarification regarding education details. I see that in the online application they expect "Exact Date of starting and completion of course". I am assume that most people don't keep such record. What should we put?
> 
> Is it ok to put something like first day of specific month, ie. 1/May/1999 if course starting is May-1999? or do how it is?
> 
> Also, it will be helpful if somebody can point me to some initial or import things to take care while filing EOI.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Just mention the correct months and make the date as the best date you can remember as Exact dates are not mentioned anywhere on the degree or marksheet....


----------



## Moneyjheeta

piyushanjali said:


> I definately agree..but 5months for employment verification???ersevere:ersevere:ersevere:ersevere:ersevere:


Not emp verification. ..its external checks...i think these are security checks done by special authority on international level thats y it takes time. Basically done for candidates from high risk nations.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## dink2s

Does the relevant employment experience has to be continuous or is it the aggregate that is counted? If I worked for 4 years in my nominated occupation and then worked 1 year in non relevant , then again 2 years in relevant occupation. Can I claim points for 5 years? Anyone?


----------



## ausind25

Buddy, I don't have much info about that but I have read many times on the same forum that a timeline of this kind(like 3-4 months or more without any further contacts) usually points towards external checks being on. Now, I am not sure what all they check and if they stick to any timelines during external checks. More or less, I have observed that people who have applied in the first half have waited longer then those who have applied after June. 263111 guys are definitely more common when it comes to 3-4 months waiting time but I have seen other ANZSCO codes to be experiencing that as well.

Verification agencies don't take that much time in case hired by a MNC(my current organisation did checks for me, the agency barely took 15-20 days). They should look into this option for checks and to expedite the whole process.


----------



## prashantbhagat

*No Last Name or Family Name*

My PAssport does not comprise of Last Name or Famliy Name. I have also done my ACS earlier this year. I mentioned last part of my name as Family Name. Now I have recieved my ITA and am planning to lodge my Visa. Please let me know what should I mention in the form. Somewhere I have read that Full name should be mentioned as First name and Last Name. Please suggest what should I do now.

Thanks,
PKB


----------



## adeshket

Hi,

Have lodged my visa yesterday and uploaded documents today. Was feeling good until I realized that some files have spaces in them. I know I ain't the first one but didnt read anyone committing this blunder recently. Any comments from anyone pls?

Also, I have merged most of the individual files into one (eg. payslips, educational certificates etc) due to which I have not even crossed 20 documents per applicant. Should I upload the files again with proper naming convention? 

Thanks
AD


----------



## piyushanjali

Moneyjheeta said:


> piyushanjali said:
> 
> 
> 
> I definately agree..but 5months for employment verification???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ersevere:
> 
> 
> 
> Not emp verification. ..its external checks...i think these are security checks done by special authority on international level thats y it takes time. Basically done for candidates from high risk nations.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


India is not high risk country....nor my profile...:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## piyushanjali

Sush1 said:


> piyushanjali said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha...I am planning the same...jokes apart but words fall short to express feelings that come across each day....hope we get it soon....all the very best!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your timelines.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Visa filed May4th
AHC Call 29thJuly


----------



## piyushanjali

Sush1 said:


> piyushanjali said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha...I am planning the same...jokes apart but words fall short to express feelings that come across each day....hope we get it soon....all the very best!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note hopes have died now. Everyday there is pain when friends ask about the outcome. No major decision can be taken, everything has just come to stop.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Very true..smiles and jokes are to hide the pain...with questions asked each day..and status stuck to "Assesement in progress"

But I know i feel the same...keep faith in god...he will get us there!!


----------



## dakshch

Sush1 said:


> People are getting grants within days and we have no hopes even after months. I fail to understand the difference in the applications. What is the criteria for getting the grant, why it is taking so much time? Days are just going in pain and wait. Hopes are low now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






piyushanjali said:


> I second to this...even after putting in all details at once..wait of 5months is so frustating and disheartning....DIBP has no criteria of processing the application...everything that now I believe is LUCK!! Geeting ones patri check is must!!!






ausind25 said:


> I personally think they have initiated external checks for candidates who have applied during the first half of this year. Candidates who are getting grants early are those who have applied post June when the new SOL was released. Fortunately, I could see some grants for people who have been waiting for good 4-5 months so I believe they are now try to settle those grants as well. Let's keep observing and keep each other posted. Following are the guys I know who have applied for 263111 during the same time
> 
> 
> 
> cnterfresh
> 
> Pradeep1998
> 
> web83
> 
> dakshch
> 
> goaustralianow
> 
> sarbjass
> 
> karan.khosla88
> 
> psheetal_12
> 
> piyushanjali
> 
> GagsRich
> 
> ausilover






sm8764 said:


> 210 days now...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk






sandeep3004 said:


> 197 here - it has been really slow for Accountants.






Pradeep1998 said:


> 100th Day Today. No CO contact as well.






Sush1 said:


> Just following up
> 171 days
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






kamalendra said:


> 178 days,,,,




Will reach 10 months in another week. No activity from last 9 months


----------



## anoop21

piyushanjali said:


> Visa filed May4th
> AHC Call 29thJuly


Could you pls let us know, what did they ask in AHC.? Anything reg roles and responsibilities..??

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

AbhishekKotian said:


> Finally the day has come when it gives me immense pleasure to announce that we, me and my wife have received the Grant today after a wait of 217 days.
> 
> Thank you all for the help and guidance as well as your prayers.
> 
> All the best to those waiting, Keep faith! There is always light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 
> *ANZSCO Code: 261112 (Systems Analyst)*
> 
> ACS Applied: 21-Jul-2015
> +ve Result: 30-Jul-2015
> IELTS (L/W/R/S 8.5/7.5/7.0/8.0): 16-Aug-2014
> EOI Submitted (65 Points): 22-Oct-2015
> Invited: 22-Jan-2016
> Medicals: 02-Feb-2016
> Visa Lodged: 07-Feb-2016
> Documents Submitted (Spouse & Mine): 07-Feb-2016
> Employment Verification: 24-May-2016
> *Grant (Direct Grant): 14-Sep-2016* :first:
> IED: 02-Nov-2016



Congrats abhiskek, it was avery long wait.
Even i am waiting from 185 days.


----------



## alexdegzy

piyushanjali said:


> I second to this...even after putting in all details at once..wait of 5months is so frustating and disheartning....DIBP has no criteria of processing the application...everything that now I believe is LUCK!! Geeting ones patri check is must!!!




In my opinion it's really difficult to understand the criteria , maybe it's just luck but some factors really matters 

1. Some countries undergo special check and scrutiny , possibly could be high risk or maybe high level of applicants they might have found some fraudulent applications from such countries then pay more attention .. thus slow process 

2. Strength of cases : it's easy to claim to have submitted and uploaded everything upfront but how complete and valid are those claims .. forms 80 and 1221 might have some questionable or unclear issues on some applications that could delay decision 

3. Time in providing extra docs: This is applicable in most cases as applicants themselves sometimes delay in providing additional requirements this could prolong things .

4 Visa processing officers - I believe this is based on luck as human beings are generally different in attitude, make ups and orientation no matter the professionalism it's right to an extent that some CO's are more lenient and getting a good CO is purely a matter of chance . In my case I made two huge mistakes in my application and the CO himself not only rectified the mistakes but also ensure that the records were put straight and I got my grant just few days after wards.. 

No matter the circumstance it's really disturbing having to wait for eternity before the grant ... but to folks waiting please hang on there , never give up , the grant will come and it'll all be a huge relief .


----------



## Sush1

I had a call with DIBP. The lady was adamant, she didn't open even my case. She didn't ask even the passport number. She just asked when I had lodged the case, when the CO contacted and when I had provided the documents. She asked me when I had called before this, it was 1st of this month. She said if there would have been any change you would have received the mail. I asked " Is anyone working on my case", she said you had called this month only so I cannot tell you anything. Bye

Basically they are just saying " Go to hell, we don't care". 
Beautiful start of the morning 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dvh

Congratulations! 28 days after paying VAC2!!!! It seems that they are taking longer now after paying VAC2.


----------



## kamalendra

Sush1 said:


> I had a call with DIBP. The lady was adamant, she didn't open even my case. She didn't ask even the passport number. She just asked when I had lodged the case, when the CO contacted and when I had provided the documents. She asked me when I had called before this, it was 1st of this month. She said if there would have been any change you would have received the mail. I asked " Is anyone working on my case", she said you had called this month only so I cannot tell you anything. Bye
> 
> Basically they are just saying " Go to hell, we don't care".
> Beautiful start of the morning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I too called them,,, bt due to network problem or sth, I cudnt understand her accent,, just waste of money,,, c was so soft that I cudnt hear her voice


----------



## dakshch

Day 287


----------



## SumitSingla

*263111 - 60 points - 189*

Hello,

I submitted the EOI for VISA subclass 189 under ANZSCO 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) with 60 points on 13-Sep-2016.

PTE-A - 75 76 87 77 , overall -77

When can I expect to get the invitation?

Shall I also go for subclass 190 if the chances of getting invitation under 189 is less for 60 pointers?

Regards,
Sumit Singla
+91 8130194320.


----------



## Rabbahs

dakshch said:


> Day 287[/QUOTE
> 
> Hopefully grant will come soon and surprise you


----------



## vikaschandra

piyushanjali said:


> India is not high risk country....nor my profile...:blush::blush::blush:


India does fall under HRZ


----------



## Fanish

SumitSingla said:


> Hello,
> 
> I submitted the EOI for VISA subclass 189 under ANZSCO 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) with 60 points on 13-Sep-2016.
> 
> PTE-A - 75 76 87 77 , overall -77
> 
> When can I expect to get the invitation?
> 
> Shall I also go for subclass 190 if the chances of getting invitation under 189 is less for 60 pointers?
> 
> Regards,
> Sumit Singla
> +91 8130194320.


Better submit 190. 60 pointers are waiting since January.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## sri33

dakshch said:


> Day 287


Day 243...


----------



## iishan9891

SumitSingla said:


> Hello,
> 
> I submitted the EOI for VISA subclass 189 under ANZSCO 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) with 60 points on 13-Sep-2016.
> 
> PTE-A - 75 76 87 77 , overall -77
> 
> When can I expect to get the invitation?
> 
> Shall I also go for subclass 190 if the chances of getting invitation under 189 is less for 60 pointers?
> 
> Regards,
> Sumit Singla
> +91 8130194320.


It would be good you can simultaneously go for 190 as applications till 21st July were cleared with 60 point as I too got an invite in the same job code in month of July, refer to my timelines and reach out to Welcome to nginx! for detailed analysis on the EOI-189 and filter from job code.

I hope that helps.

===========================================
ANZSCO: 263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer)
PTE-A: 25-MAY-2016 L-87, R-74, W-80, S-90 : Overall: 80/90
ACS Application: 12-APR-2016
ACS Result +ve: 22-APR-2016
EOI Subclass 189 (60 points): 27-MAY-2016
Invitation: 06-JUL-2016
Visa Lodged: 21-JUL-2016
CO Contact: 08-AUG-2016 (asked for PCC)
PCC uploaded: 08-AUG-2016
Status: Assessment in Progress 
Grant: XX-XX-XXXX 
IED: XX-XX-XXXX


----------



## mdazhar205

*Application for PCC Saudi Arabia*

Hi Friends,

I am working as Electrical Engineer in Saudi Arabia, i have applied for sub class 189 can any one guide me how to apply PCC staying in saudi arabia. 


best regards


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Sush1 said:


> I had a call with DIBP. The lady was adamant, she didn't open even my case. She didn't ask even the passport number. She just asked when I had lodged the case, when the CO contacted and when I had provided the documents. She asked me when I had called before this, it was 1st of this month. She said if there would have been any change you would have received the mail. I asked " Is anyone working on my case", she said you had called this month only so I cannot tell you anything. Bye
> 
> Basically they are just saying " Go to hell, we don't care".
> Beautiful start of the morning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is is seriously not good. Cant we follow-up on our case after giving such hefty money???

I also tried calling today around 10 times but it was not getting connected .. dont know why


----------



## Manan008

Is it okay to have medical before lodging your visa application ?


----------



## pon.saravanan

Got the grant after 33+ days.
check my timelines 

*Pon Saravanan
*
ANESCO 261313
02-May-16 - ACS - RPL - Submitted 
18-May-16 - Got ACS Positive Assessment with 9 YRS possibility
19-May-16 - PTA Submitted.
27-May-16 - PTA - Completed
17-Jun-16- PTE-A (72 overall, 10 points)
17-Jun-16- EOI - Submitted with 65 points
26-Jun-16-Medicals uploaded
17-Aug-16 Invited
17-Aug-16- Visa lodged with all documents front loaded
19-sep-2016 -direct grant.


----------



## varunz8

Hello,

Can someone please shed light on what all documents they verify and how do they verify during *"Employment Verification"*.

Thanks,


----------



## chumashankar

pon.saravanan said:


> Got the grant after 33+ days.
> check my timelines
> 
> *Pon Saravanan
> *
> ANESCO 261313
> 02-May-16 - ACS - RPL - Submitted
> 18-May-16 - Got ACS Positive Assessment with 9 YRS possibility
> 19-May-16 - PTA Submitted.
> 27-May-16 - PTA - Completed
> 17-Jun-16- PTE-A (72 overall, 10 points)
> 17-Jun-16- EOI - Submitted with 65 points
> 26-Jun-16-Medicals uploaded
> 17-Aug-16 Invited
> 17-Aug-16- Visa lodged with all documents front loaded
> 19-sep-2016 -direct grant.


Congrats!!


----------



## chumashankar

I need help in getting PCC. I applied for PCC in Hyderabad and it is stuck with present and permanent address issue. 

Can I submit PCC which I can get from the Police commissioner's office or PCC from Passport office is a must.


----------



## Eage

From PSk only


----------



## Eage

chumashankar said:


> I need help in getting PCC. I applied for PCC in Hyderabad and it is stuck with present and permanent address issue.
> 
> Can I submit PCC which I can get from the Police commissioner's office or PCC from Passport office is a must.



From Passport Office only..


----------



## chumashankar

mdazhar205 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am working as Electrical Engineer in Saudi Arabia, i have applied for sub class 189 can any one guide me how to apply PCC staying in saudi arabia.
> 
> 
> best regards


EMBASSY OF INDIA, RIYADH

Police Clearance Certificate (PCC)
(Time Required : RIYADH-ISSUED PASSPORTS- ONE WEEK AND IN OTHER CASES, 30 DAYS- SUBJECT TO CLEAR RECORDS AVAILABLE IN THE SYSTEM. )

Requirements:-

Application in the Miscellaneous Services Form (Form 2.pdf)
Original Passport (including subsequent additional booklets if any)
Photocopy of inside cover pages and other relevant pages of the passport.
Two passport size photographs.
Letter from Embassy which has asked for Police Clearance Certificate.
In case, the present passport was issued by the Passport Issuing Authority other than Embassy of India, Riyadh (or issued by Riyadh within the last one year), a reference is made to the original/previous passport issuing authority and may take a few weeks time for the confirmation to be received. The PCC is issued only after receipt of such confirmation.


----------



## Telecomaster

dakshch said:


> Will reach 10 months in another week. No activity from last 9 months


I pit there will be a huge festival in this forum when you get your GRANT soon 
keep the hopes up bro :clap2:


----------



## Sithi

Telecomaster said:


> I pit there will be a huge festival in this forum when you get your GRANT soon
> keep the hopes up bro :clap2:


You have been contacted by CO twice. Is it Adelaide or Brisbane team?


----------



## ankushcool

Case officer assigned after 5 days of visa lodge...all documents pending to upload. Will get PCC in this week and take medical appointment..and upload all in this week.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Telecomaster

Sithi said:


> You have been contacted by CO twice. Is it Adelaide or Brisbane team?


Adelaide
but each time was with different CO and team


----------



## jairichi

jeyam_555 said:


> Jairichi,
> Hope you are doing great. Can you please advise any Tamil to English translator at Chennai to translate spouse birth certificate.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I know one in Coimbatore. 
Lyric Labs | Translation Services Company - ISO 9001, DIN EN 15038 Certified


----------



## varunz8

pon.saravanan said:


> Got the grant after 33+ days.
> check my timelines
> 
> *Pon Saravanan
> *
> ANESCO 261313
> 02-May-16 - ACS - RPL - Submitted
> 18-May-16 - Got ACS Positive Assessment with 9 YRS possibility
> 19-May-16 - PTA Submitted.
> 27-May-16 - PTA - Completed
> 17-Jun-16- PTE-A (72 overall, 10 points)
> 17-Jun-16- EOI - Submitted with 65 points
> 26-Jun-16-Medicals uploaded
> 17-Aug-16 Invited
> 17-Aug-16- Visa lodged with all documents front loaded
> 19-sep-2016 -direct grant.


Congrats..
Can you tell me whether your "Employment Verification" was done or not.


----------



## Shaivi

We have got query in verification call they asked some questionrelatedtofood cost(my husbnd is chef) and they did not get the answer ghey want so they send query and asked to clearify within 28 days we have send reply and document for clearification on 15 th day
My question is that is it complecating?will it affect our grant?


----------



## Shaivi

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Sush1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a call with DIBP. The lady was adamant, she didn't open even my case. She didn't ask even the passport number. She just asked when I had lodged the case, when the CO contacted and when I had provided the documents. She asked me when I had called before this, it was 1st of this month. She said if there would have been any change you would have received the mail. I asked " Is anyone working on my case", she said you had called this month only so I cannot tell you anything. Bye
> 
> Basically they are just saying " Go to hell, we don't care".
> Beautiful start of the morning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> This is is seriously not good. Cant we follow-up on our case after giving such hefty money???
> 
> I also tried calling today around 10 times but it was not getting connected .. dont know why
Click to expand...

We have got query mail with the same name adamant....from brisben


----------



## Fishol_ind

Hello everyone ....I just got my PCC by hand on the same day ...so fast ....I'm applying for 189 ..points 65 mechanical engineer


----------



## Fishol_ind

In how many days generally CO contacted after lodging visa application ?... And when he ask for PCC and medicals?


----------



## Shaivi

Fishol_ind said:


> In how many days generally CO contacted after lodging visa application ?... And when he ask for PCC and medicals?


Co may not contact untill u get grant its not necessary that co would contact..its better to upload pcc ,medical and all the other documents befor co cobtact


----------



## Jolly47

I applied 190 visa on 27th July, CO assigned on 9th August and demanded mandatory dcuments. My agent submitted all required documents on 23rd August..since then it's coming as assessment in progress.we are not claiming any points for experience. Should I contact GSM Adelaide tomorrow as 28 days will be completed from date of submitted docs. Please advice as I heard contacting CO regarding this can lead to more delays.


----------



## Sush1

My essence from Adamant was that the lady was Stubborn. I don't remember the name of the Lady.



Shaivi said:


> We have got query mail with the same name adamant....from brisben


----------



## Manan008

Guys does smoking weed have an effect on medical ?


----------



## Jolly47

Nope no effect


Manan008 said:


> Guys does smoking weed have an effect on medical ?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys for ACS i have not mentioned all of my title that i held in my previous company in the SD that i submitted to them. Now should i include all the titles that i held in my previous company in the reference letteR?


----------



## jayachandran_b

Except don't smell like it when you land in Australia :blush:. The dogs in the airport won't show any mercy.


----------



## chumashankar

Fishol_ind said:


> Hello everyone ....I just got my PCC by hand on the same day ...so fast ....I'm applying for 189 ..points 65 mechanical engineer


Can you tell me whether your present and permanent address are same.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys for ACS i have not mentioned all of my title that i held in my previous company in the SD that i submitted to them. Now should i include all the titles that i held in my previous company in the reference letteR?


Guys it would be great if you could answer this query quickly 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## shaancm

CO assigned and contacted for PCC and meds..arranging the same.
Visa lodge date - aug 24
Shaan


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## jayachandran_b

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys for ACS i have not mentioned all of my title that i held in my previous company in the SD that i submitted to them. Now should i include all the titles that i held in my previous company in the reference letteR?


A thump rule is, be as honest and detailed as possible in visa application data you provide. If your title changed it has to be mentioned in the visa application.

Can't answer whether your ACS assessment is valid without knowing how the title change affected your roles and responsibilities. If, for example, it's Software Engineer and Sr. Software Engineer, then it does not matter much. But if you accessed the period you were project manager as a software engineer, then it needs to be rectified.

Can you tell us what information you provided in the SD to ACS and what all titles you held?


----------



## ajaysingh

Hi All,

With God's grace, I would like to let every one know that I have received direct grant today morning for myself, spouse and my kid. 

Though i have only been a silent observer on this forum but i would like to thank everyone who helped me on my doubts in this journey.

I had applied on my own and the ocean of information present on this forum has really helped to achieve this on my own.

Wishing everyone all the very best !!!

My Time line is as below:

ACS - 24 Jun 2016 ( 261313)
PTE - 11 JUL 2016 (L-79,S-82,W-83, R-90)
EOI submitted - 19 JUL -2016 with 80 points ( Age -30, Exp-15, PTE 20, Edu- 15)
Invite Received - 03 Aug 2016
Visa Lodged - 23 Aug 2016
PCC and medicals - Aug,2016
Grant - 19th Sept 2016
IED - Aug 2017

Regards,
Ajay


----------



## gonnabeexpat

jayachandran_b said:


> A thump rule is, be as honest and detailed as possible in visa application data you provide. If your title changed it has to be mentioned in the visa application.
> 
> Can't answer whether your ACS assessment is valid without knowing how the title change affected your roles and responsibilities. If, for example, it's Software Engineer and Sr. Software Engineer, then it does not matter much. But if you accessed the period you were project manager as a software engineer, then it needs to be rectified.
> 
> Can you tell us what information you provided in the SD to ACS and what all titles you held?


Hi Jayachandran,

Thanks for your reply. During my tenure in my previous company my designation changed from Test engineer to Test analyst but my roles and responsibilities remained the same for the most part. I never held a managerial position in my previous or current company.


----------



## jayachandran_b

gonnabeexpat said:


> jayachandran_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> A thump rule is, be as honest and detailed as possible in visa application data you provide. If your title changed it has to be mentioned in the visa application.
> 
> Can't answer whether your ACS assessment is valid without knowing how the title change affected your roles and responsibilities. If, for example, it's Software Engineer and Sr. Software Engineer, then it does not matter much. But if you accessed the period you were project manager as a software engineer, then it needs to be rectified.
> 
> Can you tell us what information you provided in the SD to ACS and what all titles you held?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jayachandran,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. During my tenure in my previous company my designation changed from Test engineer to Test analyst but my roles and responsibilities remained the same for the most part. I never held a managerial position in my previous or current company.
Click to expand...

If your roles and responsibilities didn't change then you don't have to worry about anything although you shouldn't have left it out for ACS. Mistakes happen. Make sure you provide the detailed information (all titles held and durations) during application (also in reference letter and form 80).


----------



## sheiky

*All the best*

Congratulations Ajay. I wish you the very best of luck in all your future endeavours.



ajaysingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With God's grace, I would like to let every one know that I have received direct grant today morning for myself, spouse and my kid.
> 
> Though i have only been a silent observer on this forum but i would like to thank everyone who helped me on my doubts in this journey.
> 
> I had applied on my own and the ocean of information present on this forum has really helped to achieve this on my own.
> 
> Wishing everyone all the very best !!!
> 
> My Time line is as below:
> 
> ACS - 24 Jun 2016 ( 261313)
> PTE - 11 JUL 2016 (L-79,S-82,W-83, R-90)
> EOI submitted - 19 JUL -2016 with 80 points ( Age -30, Exp-15, PTE 20, Edu- 15)
> Invite Received - 03 Aug 2016
> Visa Lodged - 23 Aug 2016
> PCC and medicals - Aug,2016
> Grant - 19th Sept 2016
> IED - Aug 2017
> 
> Regards,
> Ajay


----------



## gonnabeexpat

jayachandran_b said:


> If your roles and responsibilities didn't change then you don't have to worry about anything although you shouldn't have left it out for ACS. Mistakes happen. Make sure you provide the detailed information (all titles held and durations) during application (also in reference letter and form 80).


But wouldn't that contradict with the ACS letter?


----------



## jayachandran_b

gonnabeexpat said:


> jayachandran_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your roles and responsibilities didn't change then you don't have to worry about anything although you shouldn't have left it out for ACS. Mistakes happen. Make sure you provide the detailed information (all titles held and durations) during application (also in reference letter and form 80).
> 
> 
> 
> But wouldn't that contradict with the ACS letter?
Click to expand...

Of course it does. Do you have the option of re-assessing your skills? If so, go with that option. If not, the best possible course to take is the one I recommended since you will be honest in your application and the most the CO can ask is to re-assess because you can explain to the CO that the person who gave your SD didn't mention the title change as it was a standard change and your roles remained the same. They won't be rejecting your visa and ban you for providing incorrect information.

Where as if you make your application similar to your SD and the CO does an employment verification and find out from the company, it might lead to a rejection.


----------



## gary_aus

Hello Everyone,

Today I got my Permanent Residency. So happy! I got it within 10 days. 
Here is my timeline!

ACS Applied: 17th July(261313)
ACS Positive: 25th July
EOI Applied: 25th July
Invitation: 1st September
Medical: 8th September
Visa Lodged: 9th September with all the documents
Grant: 19th September


----------



## andreyx108b

dvh said:


> Congratulations! 28 days after paying VAC2!!!! It seems that they are taking longer now after paying VAC2.




There were cases when applicants waited for a long time after vac2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaivi

Sush1 said:


> My essence from Adamant was that the lady was Stubborn. I don't remember the name of the Lady.
> 
> 
> 
> Shaivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have got query mail with the same name adamant....from brisben
Click to expand...

But we have got mail from the lady whoes name was such..sorry for confusion


----------



## elecengr

can anybody recommend good mara agent in chandigarh pls?
i cant do it on my own. is there anyway to check agent success rate on mara website?
regards


----------



## elecengr

can anybody recommend good mara agent in chandigarh pls?
i cant do it on my own. is there anyway to check agent success rate on mara website?
regards


----------



## tilakkumar.n

*Consultants in bangalore*

Hi,

I am considering SK consultants. Please suggest.

Thanks


----------



## kanchanup

tilakkumar.n said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am considering SK consultants. Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks



Even I am going through SK , He is one of the best agent.


----------



## Jolly47

Mara agent always have registered number and you can find out when he got his license for eg if Mara registered number is 025678, first two numbers represent the year he/she got his license..in this case 02 means 2002, 2nd eg:165433 means 2016..so better to go with more experienced agent if you have a choice.


elecengr said:


> can anybody recommend good mara agent in chandigarh pls?
> i cant do it on my own. is there anyway to check agent success rate on mara website?
> regards


----------



## OMOB

*Guidance please*

Hello seniors

I want to start my journey, and I need your guidance in knowing my position, IELTS: proficient, age:32, education; bachelor, 9+yrs oversea work exp.

Firstly, am worried about the CO asking for tax clearance, bank statement or pay slip mostly in my first two jobs. I was paid in cash or bank cheques. These job are not relevant for claiming points but will be needed by ACS.

Secondly, I don’t intend claiming 5 points with my wife but she has IELTS and work reference letters, do I need to do any assessment for her still?

Please I will appreciate your help, as the forum is my only source of guidance. Thank you


----------



## vikaschandra

ajaysingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With God's grace, I would like to let every one know that I have received direct grant today morning for myself, spouse and my kid.
> 
> Though i have only been a silent observer on this forum but i would like to thank everyone who helped me on my doubts in this journey.
> 
> I had applied on my own and the ocean of information present on this forum has really helped to achieve this on my own.
> 
> Wishing everyone all the very best !!!
> 
> My Time line is as below:
> 
> ACS - 24 Jun 2016 ( 261313)
> PTE - 11 JUL 2016 (L-79,S-82,W-83, R-90)
> EOI submitted - 19 JUL -2016 with 80 points ( Age -30, Exp-15, PTE 20, Edu- 15)
> Invite Received - 03 Aug 2016
> Visa Lodged - 23 Aug 2016
> PCC and medicals - Aug,2016
> Grant - 19th Sept 2016
> IED - Aug 2017
> 
> Regards,
> Ajay


Congratulations Ajay


----------



## vikaschandra

OMOB said:


> Hello seniors
> 
> I want to start my journey, and I need your guidance in knowing my position, IELTS: proficient, age:32, education; bachelor, 9+yrs oversea work exp.
> 
> Firstly, am worried about the CO asking for tax clearance, bank statement or pay slip mostly in my first two jobs. I was paid in cash or bank cheques. These job are not relevant for claiming points but will be needed by ACS.
> 
> Secondly, I don’t intend claiming 5 points with my wife but she has IELTS and work reference letters, do I need to do any assessment for her still?
> 
> Please I will appreciate your help, as the forum is my only source of guidance. Thank you


1. if you are not claiming points for those employment episodes then pay slips and bank statements do not need to be submitted
2. if you are not claiming points for spouse no additional assessment required


----------



## Unbearable28

Jolly47 said:


> I applied 190 visa on 27th July, CO assigned on 9th August and demanded mandatory dcuments. My agent submitted all required documents on 23rd August..since then it's coming as assessment in progress.we are not claiming any points for experience. Should I contact GSM Adelaide tomorrow as 28 days will be completed from date of submitted docs. Please advice as I heard contacting CO regarding this can lead to more delays.


I think you should wait as I did the same after my 28th day passed but still haven't got any reply. 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## sourabhmatta

Hi Ajay,

First of all congrats.

Can you please tell us that which all documents you have uploaded?




vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Ajay


----------



## dvh

jairichi said:


> I know one in Coimbatore.


Get it done from NAATI approved translator. Will cost you between AU$69-AU$89. But, You will never need to do translation again for the same Document as it is valid forever. Highly recommended for Aussie Immi matters.

and also, you don't need to go anywhere. Find NAATI approved translator online, send them scanned color copy, pay for it and receive digital copy of the translated document between 1 to 3 days. Very convinient and I guess cheap in long run if you are moving permanently to Australia.


----------



## missemma2005

Hi, CO contacted me on 13/09 to request medicals and vac2. 

I emailed back saying I would like to pay vac 2 and requested an invoice. We did the medicals too and they have been uploaded on eMedical. 

My question is: Should I click the IP button even though I haven't received the invoice yet? Or should I wait for the invoice first? 

Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dvh

missemma2005 said:


> Hi, CO contacted me on 13/09 to request medicals and vac2.
> 
> I emailed back saying I would like to pay vac 2 and requested an invoice. We did the medicals too and they have been uploaded on eMedical.
> 
> My question is: Should I click the IP button even though I haven't received the invoice yet? Or should I wait for the invoice first?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


I was in similar situation when the CO asked me to provide payslips and choice of 4.5 IELTS or VAC2 decision. I provided payslips and sent them an email that I am willing to pay VAC2. After that I clicked the button of "Information Provided" in ImmiAccount. I sent an email on 22/08/16, requesting VAC2 Invoice. The invoice sent to me on 07/09/16. I paid it on 08/09/16 via AusPost BillPay. Rang them on 09/09/16 and confirmed that they had received the payment. Still waiting for grant.

In short, Just provide the document that have been requested and send an email to mentioned address that you want to pay VAC2. Then you can click the IP button.

Hope it will help.


----------



## Sush1

One Person from Nepal has been granted in 7 days. Awesome. Just saw in Immitracker. Congratulations to him.
Here with people like me who are waiting for more than 5 months the day is coming with Hope and the same is ending each day. 
I cant even imagine now that my Grant will come. That is really sad.


----------



## Manan008

Jolly47 said:


> Nope no effect


You sure ?


----------



## Pinoralia

Good day all,

I am a new member. 
Pls, what is meant by immitracker?

Also, what is the meaning of these abbreviations:
CO
AHC
PCC
VAC2
IED...

Thanks.

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

Pinoralia said:


> Good day all,
> 
> I am a new member.
> Pls, what is meant by immitracker?
> 
> Also, what is the meaning of these abbreviations:
> CO
> AHC
> PCC
> VAC2
> IED...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk





Immi tracker is a website where u can track and see cases of immigration both canada and australia.
CO is your case officer which handles ur case when u apply for visa
PCC is police clearance certificate
IED is Initial Entry date
VAC 2 is i guess second visa payment


----------



## dvh

Pinoralia said:


> Good day all,
> 
> I am a new member.
> Pls, what is meant by immitracker?
> 
> Also, what is the meaning of these abbreviations:
> CO
> AHC
> PCC
> VAC2
> IED...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


CO : Case Officer
AHC : Australian High Commission
PCC : Police Clearance Certificate
VAC2 : 2nd Installment (AU$4885) if any 18+ dependent doesn't have functional english
IED : Initial Entry Date

immitracker website : https://www.myimmitracker.com
It is community tracker for EOI, Visa etc. where individual register their case and keep everyone updated.


----------



## V619

Hi Everyone,

Today we got a call from our agent about the Grand. My husband and me are really happy. I have been an keen observer of this form. Thanks to all the people here for all their experience sharing and tips. I guess its noe, my time to give back some thing from our experience. 

We went through an agent. With all the information shared in the form to upload all the documents, we had to push our agent to do the same. But he gave us good reasoning and we couldn't do much but wait for things to happen and just went by what agent told us. 

He suggested us to upload minimal documents for the visa application and we did so. We lodged our application on 8th Sept, uploaded all the documents (Form 80, Marriage Certificate, PCC, DOB proof, Work experience proof, nothing much- not even form 1221) on 13th Sept. and went for medical test on 15th sept. and we got our visa today - 20th Sept. 

Frankly speaking with all the seniors suggestion in this forum we were panicking with the list of documents that our agent asked us to upload (so minimal) and to do the medicals after the visa is lodged, rather than doing it before. It seems like it would even lead to a lot of confusion and more scrutiny of the visa application if we were to upload too many documents.

All the best to all the people waiting for their visa.


----------



## missemma2005

dvh said:


> I was in similar situation when the CO asked me to provide payslips and choice of 4.5 IELTS or VAC2 decision. I provided payslips and sent them an email that I am willing to pay VAC2. After that I clicked the button of "Information Provided" in ImmiAccount. I sent an email on 22/08/16, requesting VAC2 Invoice. The invoice sent to me on 07/09/16. I paid it on 08/09/16 via AusPost BillPay. Rang them on 09/09/16 and confirmed that they had received the payment. Still waiting for grant.
> 
> In short, Just provide the document that have been requested and send an email to mentioned address that you want to pay VAC2. Then you can click the IP button.
> 
> Hope it will help.


Thanks heaps dvh! 

I wish you all the best and hoping you'll get a grant asap! 

Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamalendra

Sush1 said:


> One Person from Nepal has been granted in 7 days. Awesome. Just saw in Immitracker. Congratulations to him.
> Here with people like me who are waiting for more than 5 months the day is coming with Hope and the same is ending each day.
> I cant even imagine now that my Grant will come. That is really sad.


and one person (myself) from Nepal is still waiting since 6 months


----------



## swathir

*ACS Skills Assessment for 5year Integrated course*

Hi,

After finishing my class 12 , I have completed my M.Sc [5 year integrated course ] in Information Technology back in 2009. Since it is an integrated course , no bachelor degree is awarded . We just get one degree as M.Sc I.T [5 year Integrated] . 

I have applied for ACS skills assessment and provided my degree certificate and transcript under qualifications but the case officer has requested for additional documents ' Underpinning' - needing bachelor degree details . 

Please advice what and how can i make them understand that i do not have any bachelor degree. :wacko:

Surprisingly, my husband, who also had his ACS skills assessed for the same degree was not asked for any additional documents and his result was declared ACS positive . 

Appreciate your help!!

Swathi


----------



## jebs

*Visa Grant!!!*

Hi All,
With God's grace, I would like to inform you all about my visa grant today. I have been a silent spectator of this thread but I have taken all the advises from the group which helped me throughout this short but stressing journey which I did without an agent. Thank you everyone. This forum rocks!!!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## chumashankar

jebs said:


> Hi All,
> With God's grace, I would like to inform you all about my visa grant today. I have been a silent spectator of this thread but I have taken all the advises from the group which helped me throughout this short but stressing journey which I did without an agent. Thank you everyone. This forum rocks!!!:thumb::thumb:


Congrats!!

What all the documents you have uploaded and What was the question asked by CO.


----------



## varunz8

V619 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Today we got a call from our agent about the Grand. My husband and me are really happy. I have been an keen observer of this form. Thanks to all the people here for all their experience sharing and tips. I guess its noe, my time to give back some thing from our experience.
> 
> We went through an agent. With all the information shared in the form to upload all the documents, we had to push our agent to do the same. But he gave us good reasoning and we couldn't do much but wait for things to happen and just went by what agent told us.
> 
> He suggested us to upload minimal documents for the visa application and we did so. We lodged our application on 8th Sept, uploaded all the documents (Form 80, Marriage Certificate, PCC, DOB proof, Work experience proof, nothing much- not even form 1221) on 13th Sept. and went for medical test on 15th sept. and we got our visa today - 20th Sept.
> 
> Frankly speaking with all the seniors suggestion in this forum we were panicking with the list of documents that our agent asked us to upload (so minimal) and to do the medicals after the visa is lodged, rather than doing it before. It seems like it would even lead to a lot of confusion and more scrutiny of the visa application if we were to upload too many documents.
> 
> All the best to all the people waiting for their visa.


Hey Congratulations, Can you pls disclose agent name


----------



## jebs

chumashankar said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> What all the documents you have uploaded and What was the question asked by CO.


I didnt upload any documents the first time when I lodged the application since i was waiting for my PCC. So basically CO asked for all the documents..


----------



## Jolly47

110% sure..two of my friends was in same situation and medical went all well


Manan008 said:


> Jolly47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope no effect
> 
> 
> 
> You sure ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sush1

I can just say that may we get the Grant Soon by God's Grace.



kamalendra said:


> and one person (myself) from Nepal is still waiting since 6 months


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

*603 Additional Tests for TB*

Hi All,

I applied for 189. Got an email from CO for additional docs within 28 days (until 25th sept 2016) I undergone medical exam on 8th sept but BUPA (Medical agency for DIBP) has requested further test for sputum. Now sputum test takes around 8 weeks to complete.
I emailed my CO to extend the deadline for document submission but they haven't replied yet. I am afraid the CO might just reject my visa on not being able to provide add. docs. I also called but they won't pick it up.

What should I do. Please help.

Regards,


----------



## Bairy

Even i am in same phase, it's been more then 3months I lodge visa and more then 1 month I submit requested documents from CO but still no response from them. This waiting will really kill me


----------



## jeyam_555

I am in preparation of collecting documents for lodging Visa, I couldn't get work experience document from my company. What is the alternative for this. I can provide financials, promotion documents etc, but couldn't get anything from company letterhead. Any help is appreciated

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjaliz

*Employment verification?*

Hi All,

Can anyone throw light what happens during employment verification from CO? Do they check with immediate Manager or only check with HR about my employment dates.

If CO checks with Manager then im sure he will screw me up since i'm not in good terms with him and at the same time he is not aware of my PR process.

I'm worried - pls guide.


----------



## Bairy

Shaivi said:


> We have got query in verification call they asked some questionrelatedtofood cost(my husbnd is chef) and they did not get the answer ghey want so they send query and asked to clearify within 28 days we have send reply and document for clearification on 15 th day
> My question is that is it complecating?will it affect our grant?


Hi, even if am chef I have applied visa in june 2016 , I have not received any such interview calls in regards with any questionnaires . Can you please describe in detail? Normally DIBP they don't call and take interview in applied occupation. This will be done with vettasess whole applying skills assessment.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Congrats Jebs




jebs said:


> Hi All,
> With God's grace, I would like to inform you all about my visa grant today. I have been a silent spectator of this thread but I have taken all the advises from the group which helped me throughout this short but stressing journey which I did without an agent. Thank you everyone. This forum rocks!!!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Bairy

Bairy said:


> Shaivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have got query in verification call they asked some questionrelatedtofood cost(my husbnd is chef) and they did not get the answer ghey want so they send query and asked to clearify within 28 days we have send reply and document for clearification on 15 th day
> My question is that is it complecating?will it affect our grant?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, even if am chef I have applied visa in june 2016 , I have not received any such interview calls in regards with any questionnaires . Can you please describe in detail? Normally DIBP they don't call and take interview in applied occupation. This will be done with vettasess while applying skills assessment.
Click to expand...

 when did you lodge visa?


----------



## aussiedream87

Anjaliz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone throw light what happens during employment verification from CO? Do they check with immediate Manager or only check with HR about my employment dates.
> 
> If CO checks with Manager then im sure he will screw me up since i'm not in good terms with him and at the same time he is not aware of my PR process.
> 
> I'm worried - pls guide.


It's the hr team they call incase the r&r are provided on official letter from work else it's r&r done on a SD then the team will reach out to the seagulls mentioned in the letter.

Who ever it is the info verified is ur r&r, tenure, etc


----------



## Viaan

111 Days and counting....


----------



## Bairy

104 days counting still nothing


----------



## ramanjot kaur

175 days ... still assessment in progress...
category 261313 ..
no hopes...


----------



## sandeep3004

200*

*not out


----------



## ramanjot kaur

175 days ... still assessment in progress...
category 261313 ..
no hopes...


----------



## kptPP

Anyone applied after july 2016 with 60 points for 261313 and got invite?


----------



## swathir

*ACS Skills Assessment for 5year Integrated course*

Bump !!

Hi,

After finishing my class 12 , I have completed my M.Sc [5 year integrated course ] in Information Technology back in 2009. Since it is an integrated course , no bachelor degree is awarded . We just get one degree as M.Sc I.T [5 year Integrated] . 

I have applied for ACS skills assessment and provided my degree certificate and transcript under qualifications but the case officer has requested for additional documents ' Underpinning' - needing bachelor degree details . 

Surprisingly, my husband, who also had his ACS skills assessed for the same degree was not asked for any additional documents and his result was declared ACS positive . 

Please advice what and how can i make them understand that i do not have any bachelor degree. ? what additional document can be uploaded 

Appreciate your help!!

Swathi


----------



## Pradeep1998

101 Days.... Still showing application received..... 
Well i feel its more off like a lottery system. People who have applied in Aug get grants in Sept and once s who have applied in June are still waiting.......

I really doubt if they have any SLA's in place. How can people form same countries have all their check done in 1 month while others are waiting for more than 6 odd months now.


----------



## Sush1

Exactly same number of days



ramanjot kaur said:


> 175 days ... still assessment in progress...
> category 261313 ..
> no hopes...


----------



## Bairy

Yes you are right ,people who applied in August and September they already received their grants.but people who applied in june still waiting despite submitting the all the documents. Don't no how they priortize the application? It's based on occupational codes or its just a individual luck


----------



## missemma2005

Chris777 said:


> hi fellas,
> 
> anyone knows ho to bring parents to australia.
> I am PR and lived in australia for 2 years.


Hi, 

Look into the contributory parent visa - be warned it's $100,000 for both parents

Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hussy006

Hi Guys,

I received VAC2 Payment request on 5th of Sept 2016 and paid on 10th Sept 2016, now 10 days passed but no response from DIBP. I also called them and they confirmed that payment is recieved. I heard people saying getting grant in a week after paying VAC2. Also heard people saying that VAC2 payment request only comes once grant is confirmed also read on DIBP site that VAC2 will not be requested if visa is to be refused. Can anyone confirm that.


----------



## jairichi

As long as you have mailed CO or DIBP about the delay you are fine. Nothing to worry.


Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for 189. Got an email from CO for additional docs within 28 days (until 25th sept 2016) I undergone medical exam on 8th sept but BUPA (Medical agency for DIBP) has requested further test for sputum. Now sputum test takes around 8 weeks to complete.
> I emailed my CO to extend the deadline for document submission but they haven't replied yet. I am afraid the CO might just reject my visa on not being able to provide add. docs. I also called but they won't pick it up.
> 
> What should I do. Please help.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## jairichi

There is no guarantee that a grant is received within a week after making VAC2 payment. You might or you might not.
Yes, getting a grant is confirmed based on VAC2 request.



hussy006 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received VAC2 Payment request on 5th of Sept 2016 and paid on 10th Sept 2016, now 10 days passed but no response from DIBP. I also called them and they confirmed that payment is recieved. I heard people saying getting grant in a week after paying VAC2. Also heard people saying that VAC2 payment request only comes once grant is confirmed also read on DIBP site that VAC2 will not be requested if visa is to be refused. Can anyone confirm that.


----------



## jairichi

Send a detailed email explaining the 5 years integrated course pattern.


swathir said:


> Hi,
> 
> After finishing my class 12 , I have completed my M.Sc [5 year integrated course ] in Information Technology back in 2009. Since it is an integrated course , no bachelor degree is awarded . We just get one degree as M.Sc I.T [5 year Integrated] .
> 
> I have applied for ACS skills assessment and provided my degree certificate and transcript under qualifications but the case officer has requested for additional documents ' Underpinning' - needing bachelor degree details .
> 
> Please advice what and how can i make them understand that i do not have any bachelor degree. :wacko:
> 
> Surprisingly, my husband, who also had his ACS skills assessed for the same degree was not asked for any additional documents and his result was declared ACS positive .
> 
> Appreciate your help!!
> 
> Swathi


----------



## dvh

hussy006 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received VAC2 Payment request on 5th of Sept 2016 and paid on 10th Sept 2016, now 10 days passed but no response from DIBP. I also called them and they confirmed that payment is recieved. I heard people saying getting grant in a week after paying VAC2. Also heard people saying that VAC2 payment request only comes once grant is confirmed also read on DIBP site that VAC2 will not be requested if visa is to be refused. Can anyone confirm that.


We are exactly in the same situation. for me, VAC2 was requested on 07/09/16, Paid on 08/09/16, Rang DIAC on 09/09/16 and confirmed that it was received. Still waiting for a grant.
Let me know as soon as you get grant. I think we will get the visa grant around the same/+-1 day.


----------



## tilakkumar.n

Hi kanchanup,

Can you share your experience with sk consultant please. I am yet to start.
Are you from bangalore?

Thanks
Tilak


----------



## kanchanup

tilakkumar.n said:


> Hi kanchanup,
> 
> Can you share your experience with sk consultant please. I am yet to start.
> Are you from bangalore?
> 
> Thanks
> Tilak


Yes I am from bangalore,
I got Sk's reference from my friends. I know 5 people who consulted sk and they all are in Australia right now.
Mohit is very good guy.For me its just started , I have got my assessment done and EOI submitted.
He wil guide you thoroughly.


----------



## hussy006

dvh said:


> We are exactly in the same situation. for me, VAC2 was requested on 07/09/16, Paid on 08/09/16, Rang DIAC on 09/09/16 and confirmed that it was received. Still waiting for a grant.
> Let me know as soon as you get grant. I think we will get the visa grant around the same/+-1 day.



Will surely let you know once get golden mail.


----------



## Bairy

For me CO request VAC in july 17th,I submit ielts for spouse on August 1st since then no news from DIBP


----------



## alexdegzy

A member got a 10 day direct grant today on our WhatsApp forum .
TIMELINE-
Country : Nigeria
NAME : Ifeanyi
ANZSCO :263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer )
IELTS: July 27, 2015
ACS assessment submission: July 27, 2016
+ Assessment Result: 9th August, 2016
EOI: DOE - 9th August, 2016
ITA: 17th August, 2016
Medical exams: 22th August ,2016
Cleared medicals : 1st September.
Police cert- PPC, 22nd August,2016.
Visa Lodge-10th September ,2016
All documents uploaded .
Visa Grant - 20th September ,2016
IED - 20th August, 2017


----------



## jeyam_555

Hi guys, 
Please help me on providing some format of statuary declaration form. Can it be filled by college of same position or only by higher grades.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umairkhan952

Dear All,

Is there anybody who applied his 189 visa under ANZSCO 233211 from Pakistan? I have below points for your information. Currently the status is "Application Received" and nothing else from last 37 days. Any update?


189 Subclass - Civil Engineer (ANZSCO)
03/07/2016 -- EOI Submitted (60)
20/07/2016 -- 189 Invite Received 
12/08/2016 -- Visa lodged
30/08/2016 -- IMMI Commence Assessment email received (GSM Adelaid)
16/08/2016 -- Medical & PCC Submitted 
?????????? -- GRANT 

Regards,


----------



## tilakkumar.n

Thanks kanchanup


----------



## ronkar12

Hey guys,
I am in the process of applying visa...
I have some questions with respect to employment references...for the company where I worked during 2007-08. 
I dont have much contacts left there...but the guy who was my manager there is working in my current organization...
Can he give reference for that company even though he is not working there? Will this be accepted by CO?

Please advise guys...I am having sleepless nights because of this


----------



## jayachandran_b

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> I am in the process of applying visa...
> I have some questions with respect to employment references...for the company where I worked during 2007-08.
> I dont have much contacts left there...but the guy who was my manager there is working in my current organization...
> Can he give reference for that company even though he is not working there? Will this be accepted by CO?
> 
> Please advise guys...I am having sleepless nights because of this


Try to get a reference letter on the company letter head from HR. If not get a stat declaration from your manager in the right format and also attach proof that he was working for that company during the time period if possible.


----------



## aussiedream87

aussiedream87 said:


> It's the hr team they call incase the r&r are provided on official letter from work else it's r&r done on a SD then the team will reach out to the seagulls mentioned in the letter.
> Who ever it is the info verified is ur r&r, tenure, etc


It's the HR team they call incase the r&r are provided on official letter from work ELSE if the r&r was done on a SD then the team will reach out to the contact person who signed the statutory declaration letter. Could be ur manager, sme, senior or colleague. 

Who ever it is they verified is ur r&r, tenure, etc just a causal check. P. S not all of them have this check. As for the cases I have seen its randomly picked. Correct me if I'm wrong anybody.


----------



## aussiedream87

jeyam_555 said:


> Hi guys,
> Please help me on providing some format of statuary declaration form. Can it be filled by college of same position or only by higher grades.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Prefer seniors or your team lead, manager etc


----------



## jeyam_555

aussiedream87 said:


> Prefer seniors or your team lead, manager etc


Thanks for the information. Do I need to show any identity, that he is my team lead or so. Please advise.


----------



## Saifratna

Hi guys ,

What are the possibilities if getting a job off shore if a person has PR , and wat are good websites or agents to get IT system administration jobs.


----------



## dish2690

Umairkhan952 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Is there anybody who applied his 189 visa under ANZSCO 233211 from Pakistan? I have below points for your information. Currently the status is "Application Received" and nothing else from last 37 days. Any update?
> 
> 
> 189 Subclass - Civil Engineer (ANZSCO)
> 03/07/2016 -- EOI Submitted (60)
> 20/07/2016 -- 189 Invite Received
> 12/08/2016 -- Visa lodged
> 30/08/2016 -- IMMI Commence Assessment email received (GSM Adelaid)
> 16/08/2016 -- Medical & PCC Submitted
> ?????????? -- GRANT
> 
> Regards,




Hi UmairKhan,

I have the same time line as yours. 

Visa Lodged- 12/08/2016
Medical Uploaded- 14/08/2016
CO Contact- 30/08/2016
Documents Submitted- 31/08/2016

GSM Adelaide as well.

Please let me know if you get any updates.

The only difference is I have applied for 489 under State Sponsored visa with 80 points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hello8441

hussy006 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received VAC2 Payment request on 5th of Sept 2016 and paid on 10th Sept 2016, now 10 days passed but no response from DIBP. I also called them and they confirmed that payment is recieved. I heard people saying getting grant in a week after paying VAC2. Also heard people saying that VAC2 payment request only comes once grant is confirmed also read on DIBP site that VAC2 will not be requested if visa is to be refused. Can anyone confirm that.




Can you share how u paid the amount from pakistan as debit cards dont have this much limit in pakistan. I hav to pay 6300AED for visa lodge and I am stuck at this stage due to card unavailability.


----------



## ronkar12

jayachandran_b said:


> Try to get a reference letter on the company letter head from HR. If not get a stat declaration from your manager in the right format and also attach proof that he was working for that company during the time period if possible.


Thank you for the reply. Getting SD from my ex-manager current colleague will be easy for me. I can ask him to attach his relieving letter as evidence. 

Thanks once again for the reply, got some confidence.


----------



## jairichi

A rare event. Either you have to be working on some specialized domain that is of great demand in Australia or extremely lucky.
Seek.com
LinkedIn
indeed

Recruiters might consider you only if you are here in Australia.



Saifratna said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> What are the possibilities if getting a job off shore if a person has PR , and wat are good websites or agents to get IT system administration jobs.


----------



## OZ-IMMI

hello8441 said:


> Can you share how u paid the amount from pakistan as debit cards dont have this much limit in pakistan. I hav to pay 6300AED for visa lodge and I am stuck at this stage due to card unavailability.


you need to ask your bank to open e-commerce facility, or you can get a pre-paid visa card from UBL or many other banks, ask them about the on-line payment transfer facility.

I would be paying my fees in a day or two via my cc - which city are you from ?


----------



## chois

hussy006 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received VAC2 Payment request on 5th of Sept 2016 and paid on 10th Sept 2016, now 10 days passed but no response from DIBP. I also called them and they confirmed that payment is recieved. I heard people saying getting grant in a week after paying VAC2. Also heard people saying that VAC2 payment request only comes once grant is confirmed also read on DIBP site that VAC2 will not be requested if visa is to be refused. Can anyone confirm that.




Hi mate, which email did your VAC2 payment request send from, [email protected] or [email protected] ？ 
I received the VAC2 request from CO of Brisbane team two month ago, but still didn't get any response


----------



## hello8441

OZ-IMMI said:


> you need to ask your bank to open e-commerce facility, or you can get a pre-paid visa card from UBL or many other banks, ask them about the on-line payment transfer facility.
> 
> I would be paying my fees in a day or two via my cc - which city are you from ?


Thanks for the reply.
I know about e-commerce(HBL) and internet-session(UBL) activation facilities and already paid Engineer Australia fee thru that. 
The problem at the moment is that 6300Aus dollars equals to 525000PKR and no bank in pakistan offers a limit greater than 500,000PKR per day per session. I have checked with HBL, UBL, SCB. 
As per my knowledge we can not pay the fee in parts or thru netbanking in the form of inter bank fund transfer. Please correct me.

U will be paying by CC,? What is CC stands for?
I am from Lahore.


----------



## hello8441

Experts help needed for payment from Pakistan.

Can we pay DIBP VISA fee in the form of online inter-bank fund transfer???
Is there any other way to pay the DIBP visa fee other than online debit/credit card???
The DIBP visa lodge fee for my case is 6300aus dollars which is equal to 525000PKRs and no bank in my knowledge offer a limit greater than 500,000PKR in pakistan.
How to tackle this problem????


----------



## jairichi

hello8441 said:


> Experts help needed for payment from Pakistan.
> 
> Can we pay DIBP VISA fee in the form of online inter-bank fund transfer???
> Is there any other way to pay the DIBP visa fee other than online debit/credit card???
> The DIBP visa lodge fee for my case is 6300aus dollars which is equal to 525000PKRs and no bank in my knowledge offer a limit greater than 500,000PKR in pakistan.
> How to tackle this problem????


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Fees/how-to-pay-for-an-application


----------



## rosharma9

Generally how long it takes to receive visa after submitting requested additional docs? I submitted additional docs (colored copy of passport) in 16th Sept.


----------



## Rabbahs

rosharma9 said:


> Generally how long it takes to receive visa after submitting requested additional docs? I submitted additional docs (colored copy of passport) in 16th Sept.


This website might help you a bit ,

https://myimmitracker.com/


----------



## gabrielmcl

Just received my grant notice for 189 - Developer Programer! I applied on September 13th with 65 points, and received the grant email in just 7 days!

I had read some cases of people who had had a direct grant in just a few days because their application was complete, with all possible documents. And I guess this is true, as I had the grant in just 7 days!


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

187 days and still counting....


----------



## Fanish

Congratulations @gabrielmcl you are one lucky guy !!!

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishol_ind

Hello everyone ....I lodged my visa application for 189 ,points 65 mechanical engineer...I have to upload my documents now...I m getting one problem ..... 1. My birth certificate contains only my parents first name not my family name .my parents prepared affidavits declaring their name with family names both mother and father . Is that ok??????


----------



## jayachandran_b

Perfectly fine as long as your full name is there. Birth certificate is proof for date of birth, not for parentage.


----------



## Sush1

gabrielmcl said:


> Just received my grant notice for 189 - Developer Programer! I applied on September 13th with 65 points, and received the grant email in just 7 days!
> 
> 
> 
> I had read some cases of people who had had a direct grant in just a few days because their application was complete, with all possible documents. And I guess this is true, as I had the grant in just 7 days!




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aus_immigration

Hello Friends,

I have applied for my visa (189) in the month of May 2016 and due to my wife's pregnancy, I have asked the CO to put my application on HOLD. Before that I have completed the medical for myself, my son and PCC for myself and my wife. The only pending requested document at that point was my wife's medical.

My baby was born on 2nd of August. I had send the Birth Certificate, Passport and From 1022 in a mail to [email protected]. My wife's medical was pending and now that is also done. The immi account shows the current status as Information requested.

- In immi account, there is an option under "Update us" for "Notification of changes in circumstances". Should I submit this also?
- Since all the requested details are submitted, should I click the button "Information provided"? Am worried to do so as my baby is not yet added to the application.
- It’s been more than a week since I have submitted my baby's documents, but there is no updated in my application and no response from the CO. Should I wait for more time or shall I send a reminder mail? Is there a contact number to reach out?

Requesting your help in this.

Thanks,


----------



## gonnabeexpat

gabrielmcl said:


> Just received my grant notice for 189 - Developer Programer! I applied on September 13th with 65 points, and received the grant email in just 7 days!
> 
> I had read some cases of people who had had a direct grant in just a few days because their application was complete, with all possible documents. And I guess this is true, as I had the grant in just 7 days!


Dude congratulations 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

rosharma9 said:


> Generally how long it takes to receive visa after submitting requested additional docs? I submitted additional docs (colored copy of passport) in 16th Sept.


wait for at least 28 days from CO contact......if lucky you could be contacted before that too.....


----------



## warrenpat1987

gabrielmcl said:


> Just received my grant notice for 189 - Developer Programer! I applied on September 13th with 65 points, and received the grant email in just 7 days!
> 
> I had read some cases of people who had had a direct grant in just a few days because their application was complete, with all possible documents. And I guess this is true, as I had the grant in just 7 days!


Congrats mate. I have just lodged my application today. I hope I'm one of the lucky ones too :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gabrielmcl

As I am having a few people asking me what I did to get the direct grant for 189 Developer Programmer in just 7 days, I will share here all the documents that I have submitted. 

Of course, I don't know what happens in that black box or how they manage the applications, but I have read several cases of people getting direct grants by providing a complete application. I believe this accelerates the process.

Besides being very accurate and providing all the little details in the application form itself, I'll list here the documents that I have attached:

For me:
Proof of character - PCC's (USA, Ohio, Brazil, Rio de Janeiro and Ceara, and Australia, with translations, when applicable), Form 80 (with all possible details - this is long!)
Medicals were already done when I applied
Proof of relationship with my wife - wedding certificate, wedding picture, health insurance together)
Proof of age - passport, driver license from USA, Brazil and translation, ID card, marriage license)
Proof of Australian Work Experience - Letter from employer, tax notice assessments from all years, payslips)
Proof of Overseas Work Experience - Letter from employer
Qualifications - My Bachelor degree with translation, school records with translations
Evidence of Skill Assessment - Letter from ACS
Evidence of Superior English - IELTS TRF

For my wife:
Medicals were already done (she's had a melanoma 4 years ago, so I thought she would need to undertake further examinations, but that's all water under the bridge now)
PCC's - Australia, Brazil and Rio de Janeiro, with translations when applicable - Form 80 with all the tiny details
Proof of relationship: same documents as me
Language ability: evidence of her master's degree in Australia + IELTS Band 7 across the board
Travel Document: Passport, high-quality color scan
Birth or Age: Her liquor approved manager license, proof of age card, Marriage certificate, passport


I had a lot of help from a lot of people in this forum, so I hope this is helpful to anyone here. 

Cheers,
Gabriel


----------



## dakshch

Viaan said:


> 111 Days and counting....






Bairy said:


> 104 days counting still nothing






ramanjot kaur said:


> 175 days ... still assessment in progress...
> category 261313 ..
> no hopes...






sandeep3004 said:


> 200*
> 
> *not out






ramanjot kaur said:


> 175 days ... still assessment in progress...
> 
> category 261313 ..
> 
> no hopes...




Day 289


----------



## starwin4u

*Grant*

By Gods grace, Me, my wife and 2 kids received our grants today..

below is the timeline.

ACS Submitted : 27-Feb-2015
Positive Assessment : 20-Mar-2015
PTE : L67 R71 S65 W75 : 17-Nov-15
Spouse IELTS : Overall 5.0
EOI : 24-Nov-2015
Invitation : 08-Jan-2016
Visa Lodgement : 22-Jan-2016
CO : 10-Feb-16
Application on Hold : 13-Feb-16
Form 80 : 22-Feb-16
Baby Information provided : 19-Jul-16
PCC Uploaded : 25-Jul-16
Baby Added : 11-Aug-16
Meds Cleared : 01-Sep-16
Grant : 21-Sep-16
IED : 22-Jul-17


----------



## aussieby2016

starwin4u said:


> By Gods grace, Me, my wife and 2 kids received our grants today..
> 
> below is the timeline.
> 
> ACS Submitted : 27-Feb-2015
> Positive Assessment : 20-Mar-2015
> PTE : L67 R71 S65 W75 : 17-Nov-15
> Spouse IELTS : Overall 5.0
> EOI : 24-Nov-2015
> Invitation : 08-Jan-2016
> Visa Lodgement : 22-Jan-2016
> CO : 10-Feb-16
> Application on Hold : 13-Feb-16
> Form 80 : 22-Feb-16
> Baby Information provided : 19-Jul-16
> PCC Uploaded : 25-Jul-16
> Baby Added : 11-Aug-16
> Meds Cleared : 01-Sep-16
> Grant : 21-Sep-16
> IED : 22-Jul-17


Congrats....


----------



## ronkar12

Hey guys, in a recent post I got some clarity regarding statutory declaration for the company where I worked 9 years ago. As some of you advised, I intend to get from my current colleague who was my manager while in that organization.
Now the problem is I did not get my relieving letter from that organization upon my resignation (now I feel the importance of it but no use in regretting for that). However I have requested the HR of that organization and I was told to wait, hence awaiting their reply...

So what you guys see in the worst case scenario...if I dont get the relieving letter in time as my 60 days deadline is nearing by...

What happens if I am not able to submit the relieving letter from that organization where my experience is 1 year. I have more than 8 years experience in my current organization...

Please advise...


----------



## jairichi

Relieving letter is not a requirement as long as you have other ways to provide as evidence that you worked for that organization and that includes, pay slips or banks statements or tax declarations, etc.

QUOTE=ronkar12;11070002]Hey guys, in a recent post I got some clarity regarding statutory declaration for the company where I worked 9 years ago. As some of you advised, I intend to get from my current colleague who was my manager while in that organization.
Now the problem is I did not get my relieving letter from that organization upon my resignation (now I feel the importance of it but no use in regretting for that). However I have requested the HR of that organization and I was told to wait, hence awaiting their reply...

So what you guys see in the worst case scenario...if I dont get the relieving letter in time as my 60 days deadline is nearing by...

What happens if I am not able to submit the relieving letter from that organization where my experience is 1 year. I have more than 8 years experience in my current organization...

Please advise...[/QUOTE]


----------



## jairichi

If you have submitted all required documents then click on the 'information provided' button.



aus_immigration said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have applied for my visa (189) in the month of May 2016 and due to my wife's pregnancy, I have asked the CO to put my application on HOLD. Before that I have completed the medical for myself, my son and PCC for myself and my wife. The only pending requested document at that point was my wife's medical.
> 
> My baby was born on 2nd of August. I had send the Birth Certificate, Passport and From 1022 in a mail to [email protected]. My wife's medical was pending and now that is also done. The immi account shows the current status as Information requested.
> 
> - In immi account, there is an option under "Update us" for "Notification of changes in circumstances". Should I submit this also?
> - Since all the requested details are submitted, should I click the button "Information provided"? Am worried to do so as my baby is not yet added to the application.
> - It’s been more than a week since I have submitted my baby's documents, but there is no updated in my application and no response from the CO. Should I wait for more time or shall I send a reminder mail? Is there a contact number to reach out?
> 
> Requesting your help in this.
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## ronkar12

jairichi said:


> Relieving letter is not a requirement as long as you have other ways to provide as evidence that you worked for that organization and that includes, pay slips or banks statements or tax declarations, etc.


I have the offer letter of that organization, bank statements proving payments each month with the company name. Unfortunately I have only one month payslip, the month previous to the relieving month...that payslip has the PF information which can easily say that I have been paid and employed from the date stated in the offer letter...

Will this suffice?


----------



## hussy006

hello8441 said:


> Can you share how u paid the amount from pakistan as debit cards dont have this much limit in pakistan. I hav to pay 6300AED for visa lodge and I am stuck at this stage due to card unavailability.



I transfered this amount to one of my friend account in Australia and paid through his credit card.


----------



## hussy006

chois said:


> Hi mate, which email did your VAC2 payment request send from, [email protected] or [email protected] ？
> I received the VAC2 request from CO of Brisbane team two month ago, but still didn't get any response


I just uploaded it on my immi account.


----------



## Dean John

Hi, 
i am a software tester since last 6 months but designation is Systems Engineer as per documents, it will be a great help you could help me with this. i checked with some Migration consultants and even they are confused.

I completed my graduation in computer science(BSc Computer science - 3 Year) in 2012 and Joined UST Global as Associate Software Developer, how ever i was pushed in to a support project and after 2 years my role changed to Systems Engineer but doing the same roles.
1st Change - Associate Software Developer to Systems Engineer
and recently i changed my project internally and joined in testing project and they are about to change my role to Software Tester
2nd Change - Systems Engineer to Software tester (Which is about to happen in one or two months)
My current role in the Company documents shows as Systems Engineer.
every change happened in the same organization so in my relieving and experience letter it will software tester even though i have only 6 months of experience in Software testing.

Roles and responsibility document is required for ACS assessment? 

I came to know that Systems Engineer can apply under Visa class 189 where Software Tester is limited to apply under 190.

if i apply within 2-3 months can i submit employee verification letter which shows designation as Systems Engineer dated today or this month? and only ACS will access or any other hurdles are there ? i am attending PTE- A by next month, after that only i am planning to submit. Thanks in advance.

Regards
Dean John


----------



## jairichi

ronkar12 said:


> I have the offer letter of that organization, bank statements proving payments each month with the company name. Unfortunately I have only one month payslip, the month previous to the relieving month...that payslip has the PF information which can easily say that I have been paid and employed from the date stated in the offer letter...
> 
> Will this suffice?


You should be fine as you have bank statements to prove that you were paid till the date you claim.


----------



## kunal530

Need advice on below:

Scenario: Visa lodged. Went for pcc, official cancelled my passport by mistake  World turned upside down for me for the next 2 days. Got the new passport. Updated it in immiaccount. Now after I clicked on organize health examination and submitted it, my old passsport number is been displayed on e-medical portal and on referral letter generated from it.

Action taken: dropped an email to:
[email protected] 2 days back(as advised by immigration dept when I called them)
[email protected] yesterday(as advised by brisbane office) 
[email protected] today. 
Got no reply from anyone till now.

Actually I am trying to upload medical and pcc before co contacts me in order to get speedy grant.

So again called dept today, lady told that wait for CO officer to contact you and no one can help you on it right now 

Any thoughts on this case by anyone to expedite the process?


----------



## Jolly47

My scenario might help you. To obtain PCC , I have to update address on my passport.i lodged my visa on 27th July but applied for reissue of passport on 4th August. I waited for my medical until I get the new passport and when to medical with same HAP ID which was issued under old passport. Submitted the medical + form 929 for passport change n


kunal530 said:


> Need advice on below:
> 
> Scenario: Visa lodged. Went for pcc, official cancelled my passport by mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World turned upside down for me for the next 2 days. Got the new passport. Updated it in immiaccount. Now after I clicked on organize health examination and submitted it, my old passsport number is been displayed on e-medical portal and on referral letter generated from it.
> 
> Action taken: dropped an email to:
> [email protected] 2 days back(as advised by immigration dept when I called them)
> [email protected] yesterday(as advised by brisbane office)
> [email protected] today.
> Got no reply from anyone till now.
> 
> Actually I am trying to upload medical and pcc before co contacts me in order to get speedy grant.
> 
> So again called dept today, lady told that wait for CO officer to contact you and no one can help you on it right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on this case by anyone to expedite the process?


----------



## aussieby2016

kunal530 said:


> Need advice on below:
> 
> Scenario: Visa lodged. Went for pcc, official cancelled my passport by mistake  World turned upside down for me for the next 2 days. Got the new passport. Updated it in immiaccount. Now after I clicked on organize health examination and submitted it, my old passsport number is been displayed on e-medical portal and on referral letter generated from it.
> 
> Action taken: dropped an email to:
> [email protected] 2 days back(as advised by immigration dept when I called them)
> [email protected] yesterday(as advised by brisbane office)
> [email protected] today.
> Got no reply from anyone till now.
> 
> Actually I am trying to upload medical and pcc before co contacts me in order to get speedy grant.
> 
> So again called dept today, lady told that wait for CO officer to contact you and no one can help you on it right now
> 
> Any thoughts on this case by anyone to expedite the process?


if you have updated DIBP with new passport and also uploaded the same in IMI account, then just wait for CO to contact you....hopefully if he understands your case then would grant you else could ask for some more information.....all the best.....


----------



## vinitvink

*Grant received*

Finallyy received the much awaited grant letter :israel::biggrin1::cheer2:
Thank you very much everyone for help in this forum. This forum has been very helpful and useful in filling my Application for Australia. eace:



MY Timelines...
ANZSCO Code:263111
ACS Assessment:10 May 2016
EOI Date submitted: 10/05/2016
Invitation received: 6/07/2016
Visa Application(front loaded PCC and medical):25/07/2016
CO contact:8th August (Requesting more info)
Uploaded Form 80 and tax document: 10th August
Grant: 20/09/2016 arty: :cheer2:
IED: 12/07/2017


----------



## dish2690

vinitvink said:


> Finallyy received the much awaited grant letter :israel::biggrin1::cheer2:
> 
> Thank you very much everyone for help in this forum. This forum has been very helpful and useful in filling my Application for Australia. eace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY Timelines...
> 
> ANZSCO Code:263111
> 
> ACS Assessment:10 May 2016
> 
> EOI Date submitted: 10/05/2016
> 
> Invitation received: 6/07/2016
> 
> Visa Application(front loaded PCC and medical):25/07/2016
> 
> CO contact:8th August (Requesting more info)
> 
> Uploaded Form 80 and tax document: 10th August
> 
> Grant: 20/09/2016 arty: :cheer2:
> 
> IED: 12/07/2017




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandeep3004

*Granted on day 201*

Finally!finally!

Got my golden email this morning - 11:40 AEST. Super ecstatic arty:arty:

Thanks all and good luck for your journey.

Signature update!

Timeline -

EOI Updated 190 14th Dec - 70 Points (Age 30, Eng 20, Edu 15, SS 5)
NSW Nomination - 25th Feb 16
NSW Nomination Applied - 28th Feb 16
ITA - 03rd Mar 16 (Onshore)
Visa Lodged - 05th Mar 16
Additional Doc Request - 06 Apr
PCC - 23rd Jun (took 4 damn months for Indian Consulate Sydney to get it sorted, after 2 RTI's)
Grant - 21/09/16 (Day 201)


----------



## Sush1

Congratulation Dude.



sandeep3004 said:


> Finally!finally!
> 
> Got my golden email this morning - 11:40 AEST. Super ecstatic arty:arty:
> 
> Thanks all and good luck for your journey.
> 
> Signature update!
> 
> Timeline -
> 
> EOI Updated 190 14th Dec - 70 Points (Age 30, Eng 20, Edu 15, SS 5)
> NSW Nomination - 25th Feb 16
> NSW Nomination Applied - 28th Feb 16
> ITA - 03rd Mar 16 (Onshore)
> Visa Lodged - 05th Mar 16
> Additional Doc Request - 06 Apr
> PCC - 23rd Jun (took 4 damn months for Indian Consulate Sydney to get it sorted, after 2 RTI's)
> Grant - 21/09/16 (Day 201)


----------



## justin787

I need urgent help, I have front loaded all of my documents but the CO contacted me today and threw a curve ball at me and asked for a PCC from a country I lived in 12 years ago.

I have contacted the local embassy of the country and they told me that there's no way to get it from here short of flying in person.

The DIBP's country information however shows that it can be obtained from embassy.

So should I contact me CO and tell her the situation? and what would be the likely outcome in the case?

Please help as I don't want to wait until it's too long.


----------



## aussieby2016

sandeep3004 said:


> Finally!finally!
> 
> Got my golden email this morning - 11:40 AEST. Super ecstatic arty:arty:
> 
> Thanks all and good luck for your journey.
> 
> Signature update!
> 
> Timeline -
> 
> EOI Updated 190 14th Dec - 70 Points (Age 30, Eng 20, Edu 15, SS 5)
> NSW Nomination - 25th Feb 16
> NSW Nomination Applied - 28th Feb 16
> ITA - 03rd Mar 16 (Onshore)
> Visa Lodged - 05th Mar 16
> Additional Doc Request - 06 Apr
> PCC - 23rd Jun (took 4 damn months for Indian Consulate Sydney to get it sorted, after 2 RTI's)
> Grant - 21/09/16 (Day 201)


congrats...


----------



## jayachandran_b

justin787 said:


> I need urgent help, I have front loaded all of my documents but the CO contacted me today and threw a curve ball at me and asked for a PCC from a country I lived in 12 years ago.
> 
> I have contacted the local embassy of the country and they told me that there's no way to get it from here short of flying in person.
> 
> The DIBP's country information however shows that it can be obtained from embassy.
> 
> So should I contact me CO and tell her the situation? and what would be the likely outcome in the case?
> 
> Please help as I don't want to wait until it's too long.


Get a letter from the embassy saying it cannot be obtained from them and you will have to fly to the country to obtain it.

Do you mind sharing which country this is? Because usually PCC is required only for stays in the past 10 years. It will be helpful for the members in future to expect this for that country.


----------



## justin787

jayachandran_b said:


> Get a letter from the embassy saying it cannot be obtained from them and you will have to fly to the country to obtain it.
> 
> Do you mind sharing which country this is? Because usually PCC is required only for stays in the past 10 years. It will be helpful for the members in future to expect this for that country.


The country is Morocco.
I might ask them for a letter, but the lady on the phone was so rude and not helpful at all. But if it will come to that, I might just have to suck it up.

Should I explain the situation at the moment to my CO?


----------



## msr83

jayachandran_b said:


> Get a letter from the embassy saying it cannot be obtained from them and you will have to fly to the country to obtain it.
> 
> Do you mind sharing which country this is? Because usually PCC is required only for stays in the past 10 years. It will be helpful for the members in future to expect this for that country.


Yes, get a communication reference from the body which you talk with and send it to CO.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

hussy006 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received VAC2 Payment request on 5th of Sept 2016 and paid on 10th Sept 2016, now 10 days passed but no response from DIBP. I also called them and they confirmed that payment is recieved. I heard people saying getting grant in a week after paying VAC2. Also heard people saying that VAC2 payment request only comes once grant is confirmed also read on DIBP site that VAC2 will not be requested if visa is to be refused. Can anyone confirm that.


Hi Hussy006,

I called DIBP today and informed them that I wanted to pay VAC2 instead of IELTS. They lady told me that this payment will only be asked from you once your visa is ready to be granted and all other requirements are fulfilled. 
So don't worry if you have paid VAC2 you will get it inshaALLAH.

Regards,


----------



## Pradeep1998

Can you please share the number on which you called alone with the codes..


----------



## justin787

Alright guys, I might try to have the embassy write a confirmation letter that they don't police certificates. I also read in another case that I might have to write an affidavit. I have also contacted the nearest Australian high consulate to cover up my basis since that's what is mentioned I should do in the DIBP's website although I'm sure it won't help.

How fast do CO's reply and what do I put in the title? She's from GSM Adelaide.


----------



## missemma2005

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi Hussy006,
> 
> I called DIBP today and informed them that I wanted to pay VAC2 instead of IELTS. They lady told me that this payment will only be asked from you once your visa is ready to be granted and all other requirements are fulfilled.
> So don't worry if you have paid VAC2 you will get it inshaALLAH.
> 
> Regards,


Hi, I'd also like to ask you to share the number you called, thanks. 

Sent from my SM-T530 using Tapatalk


----------



## roy1947

justin787 said:


> Alright guys, I might try to have the embassy write a confirmation letter that they don't police certificates. I also read in another case that I might have to write an affidavit. I have also contacted the nearest Australian high consulate to cover up my basis since that's what is mentioned I should do in the DIBP's website although I'm sure it won't help.
> 
> How fast do CO's reply and what do I put in the title? She's from GSM Adelaide.


Where do they ask countries travelled to before 12 years ?

Form 80 asks for only last 10 years I think.


----------



## roy1947

alexdegzy said:


> A member got a 10 day direct grant today on our WhatsApp forum .
> TIMELINE-
> Country : Nigeria
> NAME : Ifeanyi
> ANZSCO :263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer )
> IELTS: July 27, 2015
> ACS assessment submission: July 27, 2016
> + Assessment Result: 9th August, 2016
> EOI: DOE - 9th August, 2016
> ITA: 17th August, 2016
> Medical exams: 22th August ,2016
> Cleared medicals : 1st September.
> Police cert- PPC, 22nd August,2016.
> Visa Lodge-10th September ,2016
> All documents uploaded .
> Visa Grant - 20th September ,2016
> IED - 20th August, 2017



Hi, how did you find out medicals were cleared on 1st september, before visa lodge.

I have heard they do not reveal your medical results and directly upload them.


----------



## justin787

roy1947 said:


> Where do they ask countries travelled to before 12 years ?
> 
> Form 80 asks for only last 10 years I think.


True, but this was under the main form when they ask if you've lived in a country outside of your country of usual residence. I have also traveled to that country in the past 10 years several times, but it doesn't amount to 12 months, but rather short visits.
I guess the CO is just too diligent or strict. I have already submitted 3 other PCC from countries I have lived in after that. I really hope this won't be a major issue or cause a substantial delay.


----------



## roy1947

justin787 said:


> True, but this was under the main form when they ask if you've lived in a country outside of your country of usual residence. I have also traveled to that country in the past 10 years several times, but it doesn't amount to 12 months, but rather short visits.
> I guess the CO is just too diligent or strict. I have already submitted 3 other PCC from countries I have lived in after that. I really hope this won't be a major issue or cause a substantial delay.


Dont worry.....it may not.


----------



## ratnam14

Hi guys I have submitted my EOI on 20th Sep 2016 my details are as below
Electrical Engineer - 233311
EA assessment - +ve July 2016
PTE scroes - 65+ Sep 2016
I have total 65 points 

I would like to keep my documents ready for the Invitation (if in case comes). Kindly tell me 
1. if all the docs are need to true copy attested or not?

2. If yes what are the docs needed to attested

3. How many months salary slip are to be attached (I have a total of 7 years exp) and are they needed to be true copy attested

Anyone can help me out with this ????


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Pradeep1998 said:


> Can you please share the number on which you called alone with the codes..


Hi Pradeep1998,

I called GSM Adelaide. Their contact number is +617 3136 7000

I tried 3 to 4 times and got connected on the 5th try.

Regards


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

missemma2005 said:


> Hi, I'd also like to ask you to share the number you called, thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530 using Tapatalk


It +617 3136 7000 for GSM Adelaide.


----------



## missemma2005

Aspiring Candidate said:


> It +617 3136 7000 for GSM Adelaide.


thanks! 

Sent from my SM-T530 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanish

Dears,
I visited UK twice but non of the individual trip was over 12mths. But when when adding both the trip the stay is more than 12 months. Kindly let me know if I need PCC from UK.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Pradeep1998

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi Pradeep1998,
> 
> I called GSM Adelaide. Their contact number is +617 3136 7000
> 
> I tried 3 to 4 times and got connected on the 5th try.
> 
> Regards



Thanks for the Phone Number...


----------



## missemma2005

Fanish said:


> Dears,
> I visited UK twice but non of the individual trip was over 12mths. But when when adding both the trip the stay is more than 12 months. Kindly let me know if I need PCC from UK.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


I would say wait until co is allocated. If you need a pcc from the UK they'll let you know. It seems that different COs have different requests for pcc. I have spent 4 months in the USA six years ago, and they didn't ask me for a pcc. 

Sent from my SM-T530 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aghakhan

Just a query what to do when company pay salary in Cash and does not deduct income tax. Any solution and what are repercussions. Please help


----------



## fas_km

sandeep3004 said:


> Finally!finally!
> 
> Got my golden email this morning - 11:40 AEST. Super ecstatic arty:arty:
> 
> Thanks all and good luck for your journey.
> 
> Signature update!
> 
> Timeline -
> 
> EOI Updated 190 14th Dec - 70 Points (Age 30, Eng 20, Edu 15, SS 5)
> NSW Nomination - 25th Feb 16
> NSW Nomination Applied - 28th Feb 16
> ITA - 03rd Mar 16 (Onshore)
> Visa Lodged - 05th Mar 16
> Additional Doc Request - 06 Apr
> PCC - 23rd Jun (took 4 damn months for Indian Consulate Sydney to get it sorted, after 2 RTI's)
> Grant - 21/09/16 (Day 201)




Congrats!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanish

missemma2005 said:


> I would say wait until co is allocated. If you need a pcc from the UK they'll let you know. It seems that different COs have different requests for pcc. I have spent 4 months in the USA six years ago, and they didn't ask me for a pcc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530 using Tapatalk


Thanks @misdemma2005.

Because your trip was once for only 4 months hence doesn't quality for PCC requirement.

@vikaschandra , you View on my situation please.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Islander820

Such a dry day on tracker... Not a single grant today...
Hope tomorrow will be different and wish many people get their grants


----------



## aussieby2016

For all those who are confused about PCC, this is what DIBP website says about it:

"Police certificates for each country each person has lived in for a cumulative period of 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age."

so its total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years since turning 16, though there have been cases where CO has asked for PCC for 8 months visits and not asked for PCC's for 12 month visits....but to my best knowledge it better to submit one than to let CO ask for it which unnecessarily delays the process by at least 28 days.....


----------



## Khal Drogo

Looks like most of the August applicants got their grants. 118th day for me.


----------



## vikaschandra

Fanish said:


> Thanks @misdemma2005.
> 
> Because your trip was once for only 4 months hence doesn't quality for PCC requirement.
> 
> @vikaschandra , you View on my situation please.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


If Your stay is adding up to be more than 12 months it is advisable that you get the PCC. Do not wait for the CO to be assigned to you to request for it. It would just delay the process


----------



## Imxohail

My CO has asked for Marriage Certificate and Evidence of relationship with Spouse.

Can somebody explain the difference and what to submit as an *Evidence of relationship with Spouse*

Thankyou!


----------



## aussiedream87

Imxohail said:


> My CO has asked for Marriage Certificate and Evidence of relationship with Spouse.
> 
> Can somebody explain the difference and what to submit as an *Evidence of relationship with Spouse*
> 
> Thankyou!


Evidence of relationship with Spouse can be the wedding day picture say some 6-8 pictures. Some vacation pictures that you and your wife went on. And few causal clicks of yours. This is something I got to know from a person I spoke to on forum. If anyone can add more to this so it can help Imxohail.


----------



## karthiktk

Hi,
CO contacted me to provide proof for Spouse Functional English knowledge & UK PCC. I have already uploaded medium of instruction letters from her school & college. Not sure why the CO has requested again. Will that be an oversight from the CO or is she expecting additional proofs? How can I clarify this with the CO? Any suggestions please.


----------



## jairichi

Imxohail said:


> My CO has asked for Marriage Certificate and Evidence of relationship with Spouse.
> 
> Can somebody explain the difference and what to submit as an *Evidence of relationship with Spouse*
> 
> Thankyou!


Joint bank account or utility bills or passport containing spouse name or government issued ID card containing spouse name or visa containing spouse name or child birth certificate containing parents name.


----------



## jairichi

Fanish said:


> Dears,
> I visited UK twice but non of the individual trip was over 12mths. But when when adding both the trip the stay is more than 12 months. Kindly let me know if I need PCC from UK.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


You need a UK PCC.


----------



## jairichi

missemma2005 said:


> I would say wait until co is allocated. If you need a pcc from the UK they'll let you know. It seems that different COs have different requests for pcc. I have spent 4 months in the USA six years ago, and they didn't ask me for a pcc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530 using Tapatalk


12 months is the requirement to ask for PCC (though some applicants with 8 months stay were requested to provide one). Your 4 months in USA does not require a PCC as per DIBP for your application to be processed


----------



## missemma2005

jairichi said:


> 12 months is the requirement to ask for PCC (though some applicants with 8 months stay were requested to provide one). Your 4 months in USA does not require a PCC as per DIBP for your application to be processed


Thanks, I know it doesn't as CO didn't request one  

Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jayachandran_b

justin787 said:


> jayachandran_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get a letter from the embassy saying it cannot be obtained from them and you will have to fly to the country to obtain it.
> 
> Do you mind sharing which country this is? Because usually PCC is required only for stays in the past 10 years. It will be helpful for the members in future to expect this for that country.
> 
> 
> 
> The country is Morocco.
> I might ask them for a letter, but the lady on the phone was so rude and not helpful at all. But if it will come to that, I might just have to suck it up.
> 
> Should I explain the situation at the moment to my CO?
Click to expand...

"You must send your application to the diplomatic or consular mission of your country of origin that is accredited in Morocco. The mission of your country will then send your application to the concerned Moroccan authorities (Ministry of Justice or the Court of First Instance if you are born in Morocco)." - from the Internet.

So the process seems to be that you send your PCC request letter to your country's mission (consulate or embassy) in Morocco. You can send it directly or through foreign ministry (if you are residing in your country of origin) or via your country's mission (if you are living outside your country of origin). They will then send it to the Moroccan authorities and get your PCC.

But usually it's better to take an appointment at the Moroccan embassy or consulate in your current country of residence and walk in with your request instead of talking over phone. They will guide you through the process and might even take your request letter to be sent to Moroccan authorities themselves.

Either way, get something in writing and inform CO as soon as possible.


----------



## freibergergarcia

gabrielmcl said:


> As I am having a few people asking me what I did to get the direct grant for 189 Developer Programmer in just 7 days, I will share here all the documents that I have submitted.
> 
> Of course, I don't know what happens in that black box or how they manage the applications, but I have read several cases of people getting direct grants by providing a complete application. I believe this accelerates the process.
> 
> Besides being very accurate and providing all the little details in the application form itself, I'll list here the documents that I have attached:
> 
> For me:
> Proof of character - PCC's (USA, Ohio, Brazil, Rio de Janeiro and Ceara, and Australia, with translations, when applicable), Form 80 (with all possible details - this is long!)
> Medicals were already done when I applied
> Proof of relationship with my wife - wedding certificate, wedding picture, health insurance together)
> Proof of age - passport, driver license from USA, Brazil and translation, ID card, marriage license)
> Proof of Australian Work Experience - Letter from employer, tax notice assessments from all years, payslips)
> Proof of Overseas Work Experience - Letter from employer
> Qualifications - My Bachelor degree with translation, school records with translations
> Evidence of Skill Assessment - Letter from ACS
> Evidence of Superior English - IELTS TRF
> 
> For my wife:
> Medicals were already done (she's had a melanoma 4 years ago, so I thought she would need to undertake further examinations, but that's all water under the bridge now)
> PCC's - Australia, Brazil and Rio de Janeiro, with translations when applicable - Form 80 with all the tiny details
> Proof of relationship: same documents as me
> Language ability: evidence of her master's degree in Australia + IELTS Band 7 across the board
> Travel Document: Passport, high-quality color scan
> Birth or Age: Her liquor approved manager license, proof of age card, Marriage certificate, passport
> 
> 
> I had a lot of help from a lot of people in this forum, so I hope this is helpful to anyone here.
> 
> Cheers,
> Gabriel


Congrats Gabriel.

I'm also from Brazil mate. I've received an invitation on the 17th of September, lodged a few days later and right now I'm uploading all the documents needed.

No case officer has been assigned to my case so far so I'm hoping to have a similar situation as yours, getting the grant straight away. 

I'm already in Australia and hopefully it might help :fingerscrossed:!


Cheers,


----------



## Fanish

Has anyone got his UK pcc done recently ?. Request your help please regarding the online procedure. As per the information, they send you back the pcc via standard airmail to overseas. Can I upgrade this ?.

Also, I do not have the full address but just the city name. Will this create a problem ?.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanish

karthiktk said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone suggest the current UK PCC timeline please? I applied 10 days back and haven't received any communication other than the initial email.
> 
> PS: I am in UK and ideally there shouldn't be any postal delay.


Hello @Karthiktk,
Did you received your PCC ?.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

dakshch said:


> Day 289


Hi daksch, 
Add me too in the waiting list 188 days and counting.....


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

sandeep3004 said:


> Finally!finally!
> 
> Got my golden email this morning - 11:40 AEST. Super ecstatic arty:arty:
> 
> Thanks all and good luck for your journey.
> 
> Signature update!
> 
> Timeline -
> 
> EOI Updated 190 14th Dec - 70 Points (Age 30, Eng 20, Edu 15, SS 5)
> NSW Nomination - 25th Feb 16
> NSW Nomination Applied - 28th Feb 16
> ITA - 03rd Mar 16 (Onshore)
> Visa Lodged - 05th Mar 16
> Additional Doc Request - 06 Apr
> PCC - 23rd Jun (took 4 damn months for Indian Consulate Sydney to get it sorted, after 2 RTI's)
> Grant - 21/09/16 (Day 201)



Congrats Sandeep after a very long wait...njoy the moments.


----------



## Prash2533

*Visa Grant*

Today I have received the *GOLDEN EMAIL* for myself and family with GRACE of ALMIGHTY and DIBP officials . Thanks to all forum members for supporting me in this voyage. Special thanks to Vikaschandra, Jairichi and Keeda


----------



## fas_km

Prash2533 said:


> Today I have received the *GOLDEN EMAIL* for myself and family with GRACE of ALMIGHTY and DIBP officials . Thanks to all forum members for supporting me in this voyage. Special thanks to Vikaschandra, Jairichi and Keeda




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

dish2690 said:


> Hi UmairKhan,
> 
> I have the same time line as yours.
> 
> Visa Lodged- 12/08/2016
> Medical Uploaded- 14/08/2016
> CO Contact- 30/08/2016
> Documents Submitted- 31/08/2016
> 
> GSM Adelaide as well.
> 
> Please let me know if you get any updates.
> 
> The only difference is I have applied for 489 under State Sponsored visa with 80 points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




489 takes longer... purely based on stats.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMG

Thanks one and all for all the help and support I got from this Forum and amazingly helping people in here. 

I could apply VISA without taking an help from any Agent was possible only because of this forum. Kudos to the team and all the expats here.

Received my Grant today


----------



## aussieby2016

RMG said:


> Thanks one and all for all the help and support I got from this Forum and amazingly helping people in here.
> 
> I could apply VISA without taking an help from any Agent was possible only because of this forum. Kudos to the team and all the expats here.
> 
> Received my Grant today


congrats......


----------



## MissionAus_2016

RMG said:


> Thanks one and all for all the help and support I got from this Forum and amazingly helping people in here.
> 
> I could apply VISA without taking an help from any Agent was possible only because of this forum. Kudos to the team and all the expats here.
> 
> Received my Grant today


Very Good Sir.. Many Congratulations!!

Hope everyone gets the PR smoothly


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Prash2533 said:


> Today I have received the *GOLDEN EMAIL* for myself and family with GRACE of ALMIGHTY and DIBP officials . Thanks to all forum members for supporting me in this voyage. Special thanks to Vikaschandra, Jairichi and Keeda


Congrats prash

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Can anyone guess that what could be the reasons for delay in getting grant even after AHC call and employment verifications ???

Please share..


----------



## anikatyayan

Finally got the grant..thank you all....this forum was the only solace which I had for the past 5 months.
Below are the timelines...those waiting for grant..pls be patient..it will come ...but I know the wait is very painful


Process started-Aug 2015
IELTS not cleared- Nov 2015
PTE cleared-Jan 2016
CPA skill assessment negative- Feb 2016
ICAA skill assessment positive-March 2016
EOI-23/3/2016
ITA and submission-13/4/2016
Additional Docs requested-26/4/2016
Additional Docs submitted-29/4/2016
Employment verification by mail(2 out of 3 employers)-29/7/2016
AHC call-26/8/2016
Grant-19/9/2016( after 159 days)
IED-12/10/2016(only 3 weeks)


----------



## aussieby2016

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Can anyone guess that what could be the reasons for delay in getting grant even after AHC call and employment verifications ???
> 
> Please share..


usually external checks as in my case too employment verification happened on 20th May but I got my grant on 5th August......


----------



## aussieby2016

anikatyayan said:


> Finally got the grant..thank you all....this forum was the only solace which I had for the past 5 months.
> Below are the timelines...those waiting for grant..pls be patient..it will come ...but I know the wait is very painful
> 
> 
> Process started-Aug 2015
> IELTS not cleared- Nov 2015
> PTE cleared-Jan 2016
> CPA skill assessment negative- Feb 2016
> ICAA skill assessment positive-March 2016
> EOI-23/3/2016
> ITA and submission-13/4/2016
> Additional Docs requested-26/4/2016
> Additional Docs submitted-29/4/2016
> Employment verification by mail(2 out of 3 employers)-29/7/2016
> AHC call-26/8/2016
> Grant-19/9/2016( after 159 days)
> IED-12/10/2016(only 3 weeks)


congrats.....but your IED is too close...are you intending to write to DIBP to waive off your IED date.....


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations to all who have received Grants.


----------



## karthiktk

Fanish said:


> Hello @Karthiktk,
> Did you received your PCC ?.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


Yes, I got mine. it took 14 days to receive the letter with in UK. International deliveries would take another one week. There are two options, normal one will take 10-15 days and faster option will cost double. I don't remember seeing any specific option for assured international delivery.

With regards to address, provide whatever information you have. As per my understanding they basically do name checks and passport checks.


----------



## anikatyayan

aussieby2016 said:


> congrats.....but your IED is too close...are you intending to write to DIBP to waive off your IED date.....


Thanks Aussie...
No....mostly they will not consider it as they have mentioned in the grant letter.
I m planning to go for 3-4 days and make a final move later


----------



## Jaysingapore

Hello All,

I've received the grant today for me, wife and my Daughter. Thank you all for your assistance and contributions. I wish good luck to all those who are waiting for grant. 

Time line is as below. 

EOI created - 19 Jun 2016

PTE - Sometime in end Jun. 

ITA - 6 Jul

Visa applied - 18 Jul

Assessment started email - 2 Aug 

Employment verification - Mid Aug

Grant - 22 Sep

Thanks once again to all. Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissionAus_2016

aussieby2016 said:


> usually external checks as in my case too employment verification happened on 20th May but I got my grant on 5th August......


Okay but wht external checks remains after emp verification.. i think its hard to understand their processes


----------



## jairichi

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Okay but wht external checks remains after emp verification.. i think its hard to understand their processes


Background check is like a black hole. It is known that it exists but no one knows what is done or how long it takes.


----------



## avamsi311

Hi guys,

Finally I have got my Visa approved today morning (8am Sydney time).
I would like to thank jai, vikas and all other member who have given their valuable suggestions 

It wasn't a long wait but it was stressful. 

My time line is below:

EA assessment: 15 March 2016
EOI LAUNCHED: 12 April 2016
Invitation: 5 July 2016 
Visa launched: 12 July 2016
CO contact: 9 August (requested for Indian pcc & explanation for visa refusal to us)
Doc updated: 12 August 
Finalised: 22 September 

Thanks once again 



Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## dish2690

avamsi311 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally I have got my Visa approved today morning (8am Sydney time).
> I would like to thank jai, vikas and all other member who have given their valuable suggestions
> 
> It wasn't a long wait but it was stressful.
> 
> My time line is below:
> 
> EA assessment: 15 March 2016
> EOI LAUNCHED: 12 April 2016
> Invitation: 5 July 2016
> Visa launched: 12 July 2016
> CO contact: 9 August (requested for Indian pcc & explanation for visa refusal to us)
> Doc updated: 12 August
> Finalised: 22 September
> 
> Thanks once again
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk




Congratulations mate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BHPS

Can anyone suggest me how you are getting information that employment verification has been done for you?
Is it via HR or do you get some notification as well?

In my case i have done all paper work including R&R from HR but my HR didn't ask much on this and so i didn't tell anything much so its a kind of the thing which i have applied on my basis and my HR doesn't know about it . (though if you remember i had asked earlier as well that my company's email id has been changed but phone number is same).

Any thoughts from Experts ! 

Waiting sucks!!!


----------



## samsonk76

Your guess is as good as mine. Maybe the internal checks i.e. employment/AHC verification happens before the external checks - that could be their standard operating procedure.

I was going through the archives on EF for external/ASIO checks and it shows that COs used to reveal to applicants that their application is undergoing external checks and it could take 7+ months for a result but nowadays COs don't reveal this anymore and stick to their 'normal processing' stand on the follow up calls by applicants 

My verification call from AHC Delhi was on 19/05 and my visa was lodged 17/02

215 days and counting....

Nothing yet

:fingerscrossed:



MissionAus_2016 said:


> Can anyone guess that what could be the reasons for delay in getting grant even after AHC call and employment verifications ???
> 
> Please share..


----------



## aussieby2016

BHPS said:


> Can anyone suggest me how you are getting information that employment verification has been done for you?
> Is it via HR or do you get some notification as well?
> 
> In my case i have done all paper work including R&R from HR but my HR didn't ask much on this and so i didn't tell anything much so its a kind of the thing which i have applied on my basis and my HR doesn't know about it . (though if you remember i had asked earlier as well that my company's email id has been changed but phone number is same).
> 
> Any thoughts from Experts !
> 
> Waiting sucks!!!


follow up with the HR of your present/previous company, they might elaborate if they have received any mail and when have they replied back....

the mail sent is a basic information mail and replies somewhat concurrent with the application details are sufficient for a positive response.....

If mail replies are not received within certain time frame, they do visit the office or call them up too....

All the Best....


----------



## aussieby2016

samsonk76 said:


> Your guess is as good as mine. Maybe the internal checks i.e. employment/AHC verification happens before the external checks - that could be their standard operating procedure.
> 
> I was going through the archives on EF for external/ASIO checks and it shows that COs used to reveal to applicants that their application is undergoing external checks and it could take 7+ months for a result but nowadays COs don't reveal this anymore and stick to their 'normal processing' stand on the follow up calls by applicants
> 
> My verification call from AHC Delhi was on 19/05 and my visa was lodged 17/02
> 
> 215 days and counting....
> 
> Nothing yet
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


there are people in this forum who have of late been revealed about external verification by the DIBP assistants over phone.....but realistically you cant say how true that is.....as said by jai its like a black hole, it exists but none has seen it.....


----------



## hussy006

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi Hussy006,
> 
> I called DIBP today and informed them that I wanted to pay VAC2 instead of IELTS. They lady told me that this payment will only be asked from you once your visa is ready to be granted and all other requirements are fulfilled.
> So don't worry if you have paid VAC2 you will get it inshaALLAH.
> 
> Regards,


Thanks alot buddy. wish you good luck and hopefully you will get it soon as well.


----------



## Bairy

Hi everyone, I just would like to know about employment verification as I lodged visa on June 8th and CO send me email asking me that till date what ever is submitted to claim employment points ie job description s, pay slips, references from present and past employers is not sufficient to claim my employment points, furthermore he requested me to submit current reference letter by authorised refree on company letter head with detail job discriptions,position held with dates . However I have submitted on next day only.

My question is can I consider it as job verification or just additional documents to claim points? Is any chance that CO will do verification again by fone call to emplovers? 

Please share your experiences


----------



## Hello_mate

Wow, this week seems to be on a positive note as many are receiving their grants. Congratulations to all the recent "visa graduates" 😎😎😎 hope we all get our grants sooner than later. 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Prash2533 said:


> Today I have received the *GOLDEN EMAIL* for myself and family with GRACE of ALMIGHTY and DIBP officials . Thanks to all forum members for supporting me in this voyage. Special thanks to Vikaschandra, Jairichi and Keeda


Congratulations Prash.


----------



## vikaschandra

anikatyayan said:


> Finally got the grant..thank you all....this forum was the only solace which I had for the past 5 months.
> Below are the timelines...those waiting for grant..pls be patient..it will come ...but I know the wait is very painful
> 
> 
> Process started-Aug 2015
> IELTS not cleared- Nov 2015
> PTE cleared-Jan 2016
> CPA skill assessment negative- Feb 2016
> ICAA skill assessment positive-March 2016
> EOI-23/3/2016
> ITA and submission-13/4/2016
> Additional Docs requested-26/4/2016
> Additional Docs submitted-29/4/2016
> Employment verification by mail(2 out of 3 employers)-29/7/2016
> AHC call-26/8/2016
> Grant-19/9/2016( after 159 days)
> IED-12/10/2016(only 3 weeks)





RMG said:


> Thanks one and all for all the help and support I got from this Forum and amazingly helping people in here.
> 
> I could apply VISA without taking an help from any Agent was possible only because of this forum. Kudos to the team and all the expats here.
> 
> Received my Grant today





Jaysingapore said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've received the grant today for me, wife and my Daughter. Thank you all for your assistance and contributions. I wish good luck to all those who are waiting for grant.
> 
> Time line is as below.
> 
> EOI created - 19 Jun 2016
> 
> PTE - Sometime in end Jun.
> 
> ITA - 6 Jul
> 
> Visa applied - 18 Jul
> 
> Assessment started email - 2 Aug
> 
> Employment verification - Mid Aug
> 
> Grant - 22 Sep
> 
> Thanks once again to all. Cheers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





avamsi311 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally I have got my Visa approved today morning (8am Sydney time).
> I would like to thank jai, vikas and all other member who have given their valuable suggestions
> 
> It wasn't a long wait but it was stressful.
> 
> My time line is below:
> 
> EA assessment: 15 March 2016
> EOI LAUNCHED: 12 April 2016
> Invitation: 5 July 2016
> Visa launched: 12 July 2016
> CO contact: 9 August (requested for Indian pcc & explanation for visa refusal to us)
> Doc updated: 12 August
> Finalised: 22 September
> 
> Thanks once again
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk




Congratulations Guys


----------



## sfa

hello every one,

I am a commerce graduate B.com for 3 years and having work experience as an Accountant for 5+ years in the School Organisation 

Can any one tell me that i want to apply in general accountant category for Skilled Inde
pendent visa (subclass 189) for Australia and i used to work as Accountant in school organisations for more than 5+ years, 

Do they consider my school work experience as an Accountant or not or they only consider the corporate organisations experience ?

one more thing i want to ask you do they consider non profit organisation experience ?


----------



## vikaschandra

sfa said:


> hello every one,
> 
> I am a commerce graduate B.com for 3 years and having work experience as an Accountant for 5+ years in the School Organisation
> 
> Can any one tell me that i want to apply in general accountant category for Skilled Inde
> pendent visa (subclass 189) for Australia and i used to work as Accountant in school organisations for more than 5+ years,
> 
> Do they consider my school work experience as an Accountant or not or they only consider the corporate organisations experience ?
> 
> one more thing i want to ask you do they consider non profit organisation experience ?


Please note that this thread is for applicants who have already lodged visa and the main topic of discusison on this thread is related to Post visa lodge questions and answers. Though we all try to help each other but your question might get ignored on this thread as it is not relevant to the thread.

You should either create a new thread or search for a related thread. 

Not to disappoint your first post on the forum  here is the answer to your queries

Yes your experience in the non profit organisation will be considered. check the ANZSCO Details of Accountant General Cod 221111 and see if it matches your Job Description. If it does then you are eligible to apply under the same anzsco


----------



## manish55

sridevimca20022 said:


> Waiting for replies from the experts...............:fingerscrossed:


Hi Sridevimca

Did you get your grant
Am waiting for my grant too, needed a suggestion from you
Can you tell on what email address did your agent contacted DIBP

I dont have a CO allocated (Its been 140 days) yet so dont know which GSM should i write to. Appreciate your help.

Thanks !!


----------



## sfa

vikaschandra said:


> Please note that this thread is for applicants who have already lodged visa and the main topic of discusison on this thread is related to Post visa lodge questions and answers. Though we all try to help each other but your question might get ignored on this thread as it is not relevant to the thread.
> 
> You should either create a new thread or search for a related thread.
> 
> Not to disappoint your first post on the forum  here is the answer to your queries
> 
> Yes your experience in the non profit organisation will be considered. check the ANZSCO Details of Accountant General Cod 221111 and see if it matches your Job Description. If it does then you are eligible to apply under the same anzsco


sorry, for posting in this thread as i am new here, it was my first post and i am confused,
and thank you very much for replying me with very helpful answer


----------



## summy1986

Friends, what might be happening to my case, may guess ??


----------



## aussieby2016

summy1986 said:


> Friends, what might be happening to my case, may guess ??


just a month old.....at this time i was still joyous of getting the invite, then worry about my visa status......

stay calm, almost all august applicants are getting super fast grants....if you have submitted all documents and cleared your medicals, then the golden good news should be arriving soon....... All the best......


----------



## Anjaliz

*Form 1229*

Hi All,

I understand that Form 1229 is mandatory if your kid (less than 18yrs old) is included in your application. My kid is 9 months old and I'm the primary applicant. My husband is not included in my application since he is already a PR holder. I have already made the payment and now in the process of attaching all the required documents.

I have below queries related to Form 1229-
1) Is it mandatory for both parents to sign the Form 1229 or only my kid's father has to sign?
2) Along with Form 1229 is it mandatory to provide passport copy of my kids father?

Pls guide.

~Anjaliz


----------



## smart_maverick

*Got grand on 22.09.16*

Hello everyone,

Below is the summary of my 189 visa application process till Visa grant.


Visa type:- 189;
Nominated Occupation:- Engineering Technologist 233914;
EA skill assessment applied:- 19-Dec-2015 with 60 points;
EA +ve assessment:- 31-May-2016;
EOI application:- 24-June-2016;
EOI +ve receipt:- 06-July-2016;
189 Visa applied on:- 21-July-2016;
CO contact GSM Adelaide:- 03-Aug-2016;
CO replied:- 23-Aug-2016;
Visa granted:- 22-Sept-2016;
IED:- 05-Aug-2017;

I believe that if the paper work is proper and as per their expectation, chances of getting an early grant increases immensely.


----------



## Simbin

Good day to all,

I have applied for 189 in Feb'16 and still waiting for a grant.
I am the primary applicant and my wife is a dentist(i have not claimed any points for her proffesion).
Though i have mentioned that she visits a clinic for her practice( without any salary).

Just wanted to confirm can there be any job verification for her as well.

She has stopped visiting the clinic from last 2-3 months.

Shall i go for form 1022 as well..?


----------



## Simbin

Good day to all,

I have applied for 189 in Feb'16 and still waiting for a grant.
I am the primary applicant and my wife is a dentist(i have not claimed any points for her proffesion).
Though i have mentioned that she visits a clinic for her practice( without any salary).

Just wanted to confirm can there be any job verification for her as well.

She has stopped visiting the clinic from last 1 month.

Shall i go for form 1022 as well..?


----------



## smart_maverick

Simbin said:


> Good day to all,
> 
> I have applied for 189 in Feb'16 and still waiting for a grant.
> I am the primary applicant and my wife is a dentist(i have not claimed any points for her proffesion).
> Though i have mentioned that she visits a clinic for her practice( without any salary).
> 
> Just wanted to confirm can there be any job verification for her as well.
> 
> She has stopped visiting the clinic from last 2-3 months.
> 
> Shall i go for form 1022 as well..?


If you are not claiming points for partner skills, there will not be any employment verification in her case.
Employment verification might / will happen for you only.


----------



## Fanish

smart_maverick said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Below is the summary of my 189 visa application process till Visa grant.
> 
> 
> Visa type:- 189;
> Nominated Occupation:- Engineering Technologist 233914;
> EA skill assessment applied:- 19-Dec-2015 with 60 points;
> EA +ve assessment:- 31-May-2016;
> EOI application:- 24-June-2016;
> EOI +ve receipt:- 06-July-2016;
> 189 Visa applied on:- 21-July-2016;
> CO contact GSM Adelaide:- 03-Aug-2016;
> CO replied:- 23-Aug-2016;
> Visa granted:- 22-Sept-2016;
> IED:- 05-Aug-2017;
> 
> I believe that if the paper work is proper and as per their expectation, chances of getting an early grant increases immensely.


Could you please tell us for what CO contacted you ?.


----------



## Simbin

Thank u for the info...!!!


----------



## smart_maverick

Fanish said:


> Could you please tell us for what CO contacted you ?.


CO contacted me for PCC and Medicals.
Actually, I didn't anticipate that CO would get allotted so soon & hence, could not upload all documents on time.
Indian PCC took some extra time as you know how the Indian procedure works.


----------



## Hrexpat

I got 1ta fir 189 on 14th sep. Kindly help me abiut documents checklist.and lodgement process plz


----------



## MissionAus_2016

samsonk76 said:


> Your guess is as good as mine. Maybe the internal checks i.e. employment/AHC verification happens before the external checks - that could be their standard operating procedure.
> 
> I was going through the archives on EF for external/ASIO checks and it shows that COs used to reveal to applicants that their application is undergoing external checks and it could take 7+ months for a result but nowadays COs don't reveal this anymore and stick to their 'normal processing' stand on the follow up calls by applicants
> 
> My verification call from AHC Delhi was on 19/05 and my visa was lodged 17/02
> 
> 215 days and counting....
> 
> Nothing yet
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Thanks for your reply. We both are almost in same boat as 9 days difference in visa lodge date..

What all can we say is included in external checks.. if any one can inform please.


----------



## Hrexpat

smart_maverick said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Below is the summary of my 189 visa application process till Visa grant.
> 
> 
> Visa type:- 189;
> Nominated Occupation:- Engineering Technologist 233914;
> EA skill assessment applied:- 19-Dec-2015 with 60 points;
> EA +ve assessment:- 31-May-2016;
> EOI application:- 24-June-2016;
> EOI +ve receipt:- 06-July-2016;
> 189 Visa applied on:- 21-July-2016;
> CO contact GSM Adelaide:- 03-Aug-2016;
> CO replied:- 23-Aug-2016;
> Visa granted:- 22-Sept-2016;
> IED:- 05-Aug-2017;
> 
> I believe that if the paper work is proper and as per their expectation, chances of getting an early grant increases immensely.


Hi 
Could u plz help me to lodge my visa application for 189. Got ITA on 14 sep
Plz tell me the document checklist to support my application.when do i provide my health certificates 
Regards 
Hrexpat


----------



## Pradeep1998

Hi Guys. Need some advice.
Invitation: 25 May 2016 
Visa launched: 11 June 2016
Assessment started email - Not Received ???
CO contact: No contact till date ???
Doc updated: Front Uploaded All documents 
Employment verification - ??????
Current Application Status - Received 

I did try calling the general en-query number twice till date but never got connected even after 20 minutes. 

What might be happening to my case, any guess ??
Please advice.


----------



## prashantbhagat

*Needed Help for Visa Lodge*

Request you to please resolve my below queries

•	I needed one help which I came across while lodging of my visa
Non Migrating dependent family member
Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizen or Australian permanent residents
Is there any consequences if I mention dependent name (my Mother in this case) who will not be travelling with me. This is in case in future she wantto join me. Does it have any impact on visa fee.

•	Can I submit the same set of relevant notarized document which I submitted for ACS. I have not changed my compnay DO I need to provide new Reference Letter as my ACS happened in March or upload the same document and wait for CO advise.

•	My Wife had completed IELTS functional English in 2012. I understand that the IETLS result does not hold good now. Do my wife needs to go for another English Exam or the CO may consider it. 

•	We are expecting our next child now. Can we lodge the visa and also inform the authority about the status change. Will it anyway impacty my Visa process. Anyways I want to travel after the birth of my next child.

•	In the EOI it was mentioned to mention employment history for last 10 years. I have around 13 years exp. But mentioned only the last two company details in EOI (since it was mentioned to mention only the last 10 years exp) comprising 10.5 years. Do I need to upload document for only those companies or entire employment history while lodging the Visa.

Any suggestion/advise is welcome.

Regards,
PKB


----------



## smart_maverick

Hrexpat said:


> Hi
> Could u plz help me to lodge my visa application for 189. Got ITA on 14 sep
> Plz tell me the document checklist to support my application.when do i provide my health certificates
> Regards
> Hrexpat


Check the below links,

a) document checklist
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

b) Visa application
https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login


----------



## Hrexpat

smart_maverick said:


> Hrexpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Could u plz help me to lodge my visa application for 189. Got ITA on 14 sep
> Plz tell me the document checklist to support my application.when do i provide my health certificates
> Regards
> Hrexpat
> 
> 
> 
> Check the below links,
> 
> a) document checklist
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
> 
> b) Visa application
> https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login
Click to expand...

When do i attach health certificate .
Can i get my medicals before hand or after the Co asks


----------



## Prashanth88

justin787 said:


> Alright guys, I might try to have the embassy write a confirmation letter that they don't police certificates. I also read in another case that I might have to write an affidavit. I have also contacted the nearest Australian high consulate to cover up my basis since that's what is mentioned I should do in the DIBP's website although I'm sure it won't help.
> 
> How fast do CO's reply and what do I put in the title? She's from GSM Adelaide.


Hi Justin, i also have same issue that i could not get Ethiopian PCC which one of the African country, i have send several emails to Ethiopian embassy in UAE asking for police clearance in written they reply me back by saying that embassy cant issue PPC only way to fly back to that country to get, which is not possible for me. However, CO is asked me if i cannot obtain PCC then its my best interest to demonstrate with written evidences that i have tried my best to get PCC, if DBIP is satisfied with our explanation then waiver of this request may granted . so i have submitted all my conversation emails with embassy to CO , so far case officer is fine with my explanation. 

I think you should also do this.


----------



## smart_maverick

Hrexpat said:


> When do i attach health certificate .
> Can i get my medicals before hand or after the Co asks


Once you lodge visa and make payment, you shall received HAP ID.
Take the printout of the form to DIBPs authorised medical centre and get the medicals done.

The medical centre will upload the results online on the DIBP website.


----------



## Bairy

Your wife need to have new IELTS results. 2012 is not valid anymore . For my spouse also she had ielts 2012 but CO dint accept that report all the way she need to sit for test again


----------



## Simbin

Prashanth88 said:


> justin787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright guys, I might try to have the embassy write a confirmation letter that they don't police certificates. I also read in another case that I might have to write an affidavit. I have also contacted the nearest Australian high consulate to cover up my basis since that's what is mentioned I should do in the DIBP's website although I'm sure it won't help.
> 
> How fast do CO's reply and what do I put in the title? She's from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Justin, i also have same issue that i could not get Ethiopian PCC which one of the African country, i have send several emails to Ethiopian embassy in UAE asking for police clearance in written they reply me back by saying that embassy cant issue PPC only way to fly back to that country to get, which is not possible for me. However, CO is asked me if i cannot obtain PCC then its my best interest to demonstrate with written evidences that i have tried my best to get PCC, if DBIP is satisfied with our explanation then waiver of this request may granted . so i have submitted all my conversation emails with embassy to CO , so far case officer is fine with my explanation.
> 
> I think you should also do this.
Click to expand...

Hi prashant,
Same was the case with me for Liberian PCC,
As they only issue PCC to citizen,
I have sent this conversation to CO, and there was no further query from CO. Does that means CO is satisfied with the email proof(that liberia issues PCC to citizen only)

As u mentioned "so i have submitted all my conversation emails with embassy to CO , so far case officer is fine with my explanation"

Did CO replied u back that CO is fine with explanatiob..?


----------



## Simbin

Good day all,

My PCC(india) is dates 21st jan 2016
And Medical date is 26th Jan 2016.

lodged visa on 4th Feb 2016.
Still waiting for my grant.

I will be going out of india next month and will only be able to come back to India in Feb 2017.

Case 1: if i get a grant when i am not in india, can i get a wavier for IED.( can i get my IED postponed by requesting to DIBP)

Case 2 : if we dont get a grant till Jan 2017, do we have to get PCC and do medicals again.


----------



## maverick19

Hi Seniors

I have been following the forum lately. I have applied under 189 subclass, General Accountant. I already have tourist visa for Australia, which will expire in march 2017. I have been allocated team Adelaide on July. I uploaded plus emailed the rectified Form 80 on July 22. as the CO asked for a fully completed form 80 (I had by mistake left some fields blank)
The status now shows assessment in progress till now. My question is, if I'm travelling to Australia on tourist visa in October (next month) will it affect my 189 subclass assessment in any way. Also, after receiving the grant (fingers crossed) would I be required to come back to India and then go back again to validate my PR.
Looking forward to here from you guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

Simbin said:


> Good day all,
> 
> My PCC(india) is dates 21st jan 2016
> And Medical date is 26th Jan 2016.
> 
> lodged visa on 4th Feb 2016.
> Still waiting for my grant.
> 
> I will be going out of india next month and will only be able to come back to India in Feb 2017.
> 
> Case 1: if i get a grant when i am not in india, can i get a wavier for IED.( can i get my IED postponed by requesting to DIBP)
> 
> Case 2 : if we dont get a grant till Jan 2017, do we have to get PCC and do medicals again.


1. No.
2. Yes.

Make sure you inform DIBP of your travel using appropriate form.


----------



## Prashanth88

Simbin said:


> Hi prashant,
> Same was the case with me for Liberian PCC,
> As they only issue PCC to citizen,
> I have sent this conversation to CO, and there was no further query from CO. Does that means CO is satisfied with the email proof(that liberia issues PCC to citizen only)
> 
> As u mentioned "so i have submitted all my conversation emails with embassy to CO , so far case officer is fine with my explanation"
> 
> Did CO replied u back that CO is fine with explanatiob..?


Hi, if you sent all email communications between you and Liberian embassy to CO. Then it's should be fine ,in my case my agent has contacted with CO and explained my situation in writing with proofs , and he said CO 
is fine with it.however, it's been almost 2 months we send the explanation but till know I haven't got any news from CO.hopefully everything is alright


----------



## Simbin

jairichi said:


> Simbin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good day all,
> 
> My PCC(india) is dates 21st jan 2016
> And Medical date is 26th Jan 2016.
> 
> lodged visa on 4th Feb 2016.
> Still waiting for my grant.
> 
> I will be going out of india next month and will only be able to come back to India in Feb 2017.
> 
> Case 1: if i get a grant when i am not in india, can i get a wavier for IED.( can i get my IED postponed by requesting to DIBP)
> 
> Case 2 : if we dont get a grant till Jan 2017, do we have to get PCC and do medicals again.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. No.
> 2. Yes.
> 
> Make sure you inform DIBP of your travel using appropriate form.
Click to expand...

Thanks jairichi....
Can u please help me with the form on which i need to inform DIBP of my travel.


----------



## jairichi

Simbin said:


> Thanks jairichi....
> Can u please help me with the form on which i need to inform DIBP of my travel.


Form 1022. Do this a day or two after your travel.


----------



## chln.murthy

Hey Experts,

Just a question.. My cousin applied for PR & was rejected asking to re-attempt IELTS (as per agent).

NO email shared by the agent just verbal saying that offshore attempts are not valid.

Is that possible?? or any new rules that we are not aware of saying IELTS/PTE/TOEFL attempted in offshore (India or other regions) not valid & the same has to be attempted in Australia???.

Your expert review is greatly appreciated.

Murthy


----------



## jairichi

Wrong reason. No such thing exist. Ask agent to provide the complete file including correspondence from DIBP for reason to reject PR application. File a complaint against that agent in a court of law.


chln.murthy said:


> Hey Experts,
> 
> Just a question.. My cousin applied for PR & was rejected asking to re-attempt IELTS (as per agent).
> 
> NO email shared by the agent just verbal saying that offshore attempts are not valid.
> 
> Is that possible?? or any new rules that we are not aware of saying IELTS/PTE/TOEFL attempted in offshore (India or other regions) not valid & the same has to be attempted in Australia???.
> 
> Your expert review is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Murthy


----------



## Rabbahs

chln.murthy said:


> Hey Experts,
> 
> Just a question.. My cousin applied for PR & was rejected asking to re-attempt IELTS (as per agent).
> 
> NO email shared by the agent just verbal saying that offshore attempts are not valid.
> 
> Is that possible?? or any new rules that we are not aware of saying IELTS/PTE/TOEFL attempted in offshore (India or other regions) not valid & the same has to be attempted in Australia???.
> 
> Your expert review is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Murthy


Just call DIBP and tell them your agent say this thing and not sharing the rejection email etc. Note the agent number and quote it in a complain.


----------



## abishek_ak

Hi,
Another Silent observer here.
Got my grant just 5 mins ago.
Thanks to everyone. 

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

abishek_ak said:


> Hi,
> Another Silent observer here.
> Got my grant just 5 mins ago.
> Thanks to everyone.
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


Congrats

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## warrenpat1987

abishek_ak said:


> Hi,
> Another Silent observer here.
> Got my grant just 5 mins ago.
> Thanks to everyone.
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate. Could you share your timeline please?


----------



## abishek_ak

warrenpat1987 said:


> Congratulations mate. Could you share your timeline please?


Thanks mate.  

ACS +ve : 14 Jun 2016
EOI filed : 14 Jul 2016
Invited: 1st Sep 2016
Application Lodged : 9th Sep 2016
Direct grant : 23 Sep 2016
ANZSCO : 261313
Total Points :65
Documents : All required except form 1221

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## abishek_ak

Moneyjheeta said:


> Congrats
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Thank you.

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## abishek_ak

abishek_ak said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> ACS +ve : 14 Jun 2016
> EOI filed : 14 Jul 2016
> Invited: 1st Sep 2016
> Application Lodged : 9th Sep 2016
> Direct grant : 23 Sep 2016
> ANZSCO : 261313
> Total Points :65
> Documents : All required except form 1221
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


Sorry I forgot to mention that I'm onshore.

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## warrenpat1987

abishek_ak said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> ACS +ve : 14 Jun 2016
> EOI filed : 14 Jul 2016
> Invited: 1st Sep 2016
> Application Lodged : 9th Sep 2016
> Direct grant : 23 Sep 2016
> ANZSCO : 261313
> Total Points :65
> Documents : All required except form 1221
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


Wow. 2 weeks to Grant. Brilliant ! Hope I get a response soon too.


----------



## jitin81

Its been 120 days for my application so called DIBP just a while back, the call was answered in 30 seconds. Without taking any details, the guy said that the case officer will get back to you in case of any requirement. I requested him to take my passport number and check as my application in still in received status and I don't know whether there is any CO allocated or not. He took my passport number, DOB and full name and told me that your case is being actively worked upon by the CO and you need to patiently wait (standard answer).

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick19

Hi Seniors, re-posting my query as I didn't get a response. Please help me out:

I have been following the forum lately. I have applied under 189 subclass, General Accountant. I already have tourist visa for Australia, which will expire in march 2017. I have been allocated team Adelaide on 21 July. I uploaded plus emailed the rectified Form 80 on July 22 as the CO asked for a fully completed form 80 (I had by mistake left some fields blank)
The status now shows assessment in progress till now. My question is, if I'm travelling to Australia on tourist visa in October (next month) will it affect my 189 subclass assessment in any way. Would I need to notify DIBP in any way about the travel? Also, after receiving the grant (fingers crossed) would I be required to come back to India and then go back again to validate my PR.
Looking forward to here from you guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg1946

Has the Gsm Adelaide number changed for some reason it keeps ringing with no response


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Greg1946 said:


> Has the Gsm Adelaide number changed for some reason it keeps ringing with no response


Same here...i have also tried 5 times 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## smart_maverick

abishek_ak said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> ACS +ve : 14 Jun 2016
> EOI filed : 14 Jul 2016
> Invited: 1st Sep 2016
> Application Lodged : 9th Sep 2016
> Direct grant : 23 Sep 2016
> ANZSCO : 261313
> Total Points :65
> Documents : All required except form 1221
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate...

when you planning to move to OZ?


----------



## Niti_S

Hi everyone!
I got invitation on 14 September, 2016.I Have got all the required documents with me for 189 visa application.I'm on 485 post study work visa, currently. Right now I'm in India. So, I want to know whether I can apply for 189 from India or should I go back to Australia and lodge my application from there..? Please help!


----------



## abishek_ak

smart_maverick said:


> Congratulations mate...
> 
> when you planning to move to OZ?


Thanks mate. 

I'm in OZ already. Been here on a student visa for almost a year now. 

Cheers
AK


Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Greg1946 said:


> Has the Gsm Adelaide number changed for some reason it keeps ringing with no response


Same here .. I am calling from last 3-4 days and it keeps ringing and no one picks up.


----------



## Viaan

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Same here .. I am calling from last 3-4 days and it keeps ringing and no one picks up.


Same here.. i have been calling them since yesterday, its just kept ringing no ones answering

Viaan


----------



## ankursharma012

*Status of application changed to "Finalize" but no grant letter*

Hi All,

Today the status of my application got changed to "Finalize" but still no grant letter has been sent. My consultant has dropped a mail for this.

Any idea normally how much time it takes to get grant letter after the status is changed ?

regards
Ankur


----------



## aussieby2016

ankursharma012 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today the status of my application got changed to "Finalize" but still no grant letter has been sent. My consultant has dropped a mail for this.
> 
> Any idea normally how much time it takes to get grant letter after the status is changed ?
> 
> regards
> Ankur


check spam folder or make general search in your email with the words "[email protected]"........also login to your immi account, grant letters should be there.....


----------



## ankursharma012

aussieby2016 said:


> check spam folder or make general search in your email with the words "[email protected]"........also login to your immi account, grant letters should be there.....


No. There is no grant letter in immigration account too.


----------



## aussieby2016

ankursharma012 said:


> No. There is no grant letter in immigration account too.


though a few members have mentioned such problems, but best would be to call them up or mail them....hopefully your problem would be resolved soon....


----------



## ronkar12

Hey guys,
I plan to lodge my visa application shortly...the following documents I am going to submit. Please check if I am missing something. Also which ones to notarise...

(1) Form 80
(2) Form 1221
(3) Bachelors Degree Certificate
(4) Bachelors Degree Transcripts
(5) 10th and 12th Mark Sheets
(6) Identification Cards (PAN Card, Aadhar Card, Driving License) Will this be enough?
(7) EA assessment letter
(8) TOEFL iBT test report
(10) Indian & Sweden PCC
(11) Ex-organization offer letter (14 months experience)
(12) Ex-organization single payslip (only the month's previous to relieving available :confused2:
(13) Ex-organization complete tenure bank statements (salary payment evidence)
(14) Ex-organization reference letter (got from my manager there, but he is not employed there any more :confused2: but I am attaching his relieving letter as well :smile:
(15) Ex-organization resignation email copy (I dont have relieveing letter :confused2
(16) Present-organization offer letter (8+ years experience)
(17) Present-organization form 16 and 26AS
(18) Present-organization grade letter
(19) Present-organization payslips 
(20) Present-organization reference letter (got from my project manager)
(21) Present-organization bank statement (needed?)

For my wife & Kid:

(22) Marriage certificate
(23) Wife ID card (PAN card, Aadhar card) needed? enough?
(24) Wife PTE score report
(25) Wife bachelor & masters degree certificate (transcripts also needed?)
(26) Wife PCC
(27) Wife form 80 & 1221
(28) Kid birth certificate

Again, request you to check if I am missing anything and which ones to notarise...

Many thanks in advance :smile:


----------



## Fanish

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> I plan to lodge my visa application shortly...the following documents I am going to submit. Please check if I am missing something. Also which ones to notarise...
> 
> (1) Form 80
> (2) Form 1221
> (3) Bachelors Degree Certificate
> (4) Bachelors Degree Transcripts
> (5) 10th and 12th Mark Sheets
> (6) Identification Cards (PAN Card, Aadhar Card, Driving License) Will this be enough?
> (7) EA assessment letter
> (8) TOEFL iBT test report
> (10) Indian & Sweden PCC
> (11) Ex-organization offer letter (14 months experience)
> (12) Ex-organization single payslip (only the month's previous to relieving available :confused2:
> (13) Ex-organization complete tenure bank statements (salary payment evidence)
> (14) Ex-organization reference letter (got from my manager there, but he is not employed there any more :confused2: but I am attaching his relieving letter as well :smile:
> (15) Ex-organization resignation email copy (I dont have relieveing letter :confused2
> (16) Present-organization offer letter (8+ years experience)
> (17) Present-organization form 16 and 26AS
> (18) Present-organization grade letter
> (19) Present-organization payslips
> (20) Present-organization reference letter (got from my project manager)
> (21) Present-organization bank statement (needed?)
> 
> For my wife & Kid:
> 
> (22) Marriage certificate
> (23) Wife ID card (PAN card, Aadhar card) needed? enough?
> (24) Wife PTE score report
> (25) Wife bachelor & masters degree certificate (transcripts also needed?)
> (26) Wife PCC
> (27) Wife form 80 & 1221
> (28) Kid birth certificate
> 
> Again, request you to check if I am missing anything and which ones to notarise...
> 
> Many thanks in advance :smile:


Form 1229 for the Kids.


----------



## aussieby2016

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> I plan to lodge my visa application shortly...the following documents I am going to submit. Please check if I am missing something. Also which ones to notarise...
> 
> (1) Form 80
> (2) Form 1221
> (3) Bachelors Degree Certificate
> (4) Bachelors Degree Transcripts
> (5) 10th and 12th Mark Sheets
> (6) Identification Cards (PAN Card, Aadhar Card, Driving License) Will this be enough?
> (7) EA assessment letter
> (8) TOEFL iBT test report
> (10) Indian & Sweden PCC
> (11) Ex-organization offer letter (14 months experience)
> (12) Ex-organization single payslip (only the month's previous to relieving available :confused2:
> (13) Ex-organization complete tenure bank statements (salary payment evidence)
> (14) Ex-organization reference letter (got from my manager there, but he is not employed there any more :confused2: but I am attaching his relieving letter as well :smile:
> (15) Ex-organization resignation email copy (I dont have relieveing letter :confused2
> (16) Present-organization offer letter (8+ years experience)
> (17) Present-organization form 16 and 26AS
> (18) Present-organization grade letter
> (19) Present-organization payslips
> (20) Present-organization reference letter (got from my project manager)
> (21) Present-organization bank statement (needed?)
> 
> For my wife & Kid:
> 
> (22) Marriage certificate
> (23) Wife ID card (PAN card, Aadhar card) needed? enough?
> (24) Wife PTE score report
> (25) Wife bachelor & masters degree certificate (transcripts also needed?)
> (26) Wife PCC
> (27) Wife form 80 & 1221
> (28) Kid birth certificate
> 
> Again, request you to check if I am missing anything and which ones to notarise...
> 
> Many thanks in advance :smile:


Passport for all three is essential.....if old passports exists upload them too...also if you have a resume upload that too....rest is ok..... the more you upload the more chances of direct grant as it makes your case crystal clear...but remember its only 60 files per applicant.....so keep a check on your number of files....all the best....


----------



## ronkar12

Fanish said:


> Form 1229 for the Kids.


Thanks Fanish :smile:


----------



## ronkar12

aussieby2016 said:


> Passport for all three is essential.....if old passports exists upload them too...also if you have a resume upload that too....rest is ok..... the more you upload the more chances of direct grant as it makes your case crystal clear...but remember its only 60 files per applicant.....so keep a check on your number of files....all the best....


Thanks mate! will check on the limit :smile:


----------



## anoop21

*answers, inline*



prashantbhagat said:


> Request you to please resolve my below queries
> 
> •	I needed one help which I came across while lodging of my visa
> Non Migrating dependent family member
> Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizen or Australian permanent residents
> Is there any consequences if I mention dependent name (my Mother in this case) who will not be travelling with me. This is in case in future she wantto join me. Does it have any impact on visa fee. [Answer] - For me, I have mentioned my wife's name in this section, because I am applying as a Single Applicant ( for myself only). In this case, I have to file a Separate Partner PR later, once I settle in Aus. I think in your csae, no need to mention the parents details here, because you will be mentioning these in Form-80. Visa fee doesn't depend on this. It depends on what kind of PR/Visa you are applying for.
> 
> •	Can I submit the same set of relevant notarized document which I submitted for ACS. I have not changed my compnay DO I need to provide new Reference Letter as my ACS happened in March or upload the same document and wait for CO advise. [Answer] - OLD documents will work, I have uploaded 1.5 years old ACS docs. Just upload the Salary slips/Promition letter for the duration which is After ACS assessment, because you are in the same company. For me I ha to upload the offerletter, because I changed the company.
> 
> •	My Wife had completed IELTS functional English in 2012. I understand that the IETLS result does not hold good now. Do my wife needs to go for another English Exam or the CO may consider it. [Answer] - Its Expired, need to go for it again.
> 
> •	We are expecting our next child now. Can we lodge the visa and also inform the authority about the status change. Will it anyway impacty my Visa process. Anyways I want to travel after the birth of my next child. [Answer] -If you want to Travel after delivery, then you need to notify CO and need to fill "Change in Circumstances" form and upload. THen your case will be put on hold until delivery. If you do not want to wait, then inform CO and then your Visa application will be processed and later you can add the child.
> 
> •	In the EOI it was mentioned to mention employment history for last 10 years. I have around 13 years exp. But mentioned only the last two company details in EOI (since it was mentioned to mention only the last 10 years exp) comprising 10.5 years. Do I need to upload document for only those companies or entire employment history while lodging the Visa. [Answer] - Mention extra details in part-T "Additional" section of Form-80.
> 
> Any suggestion/advise is welcome.
> 
> Regards,
> PKB


 Answers , inline


----------



## ronkar12

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> I plan to lodge my visa application shortly...the following documents I am going to submit. Please check if I am missing something. Also which ones to notarise...
> 
> (1) Form 80
> (2) Form 1221
> (3) Bachelors Degree Certificate
> (4) Bachelors Degree Transcripts
> (5) 10th and 12th Mark Sheets
> (6) Identification Cards (PAN Card, Aadhar Card, Driving License) Will this be enough?
> (7) EA assessment letter
> (8) TOEFL iBT test report
> (10) Indian & Sweden PCC
> (11) Ex-organization offer letter (14 months experience)
> (12) Ex-organization single payslip (only the month's previous to relieving available :confused2:
> (13) Ex-organization complete tenure bank statements (salary payment evidence)
> (14) Ex-organization reference letter (got from my manager there, but he is not employed there any more :confused2: but I am attaching his relieving letter as well :smile:
> (15) Ex-organization resignation email copy (I dont have relieveing letter :confused2
> (16) Present-organization offer letter (8+ years experience)
> (17) Present-organization form 16 and 26AS
> (18) Present-organization grade letter
> (19) Present-organization payslips
> (20) Present-organization reference letter (got from my project manager)
> (21) Present-organization bank statement (needed?)
> 
> For my wife & Kid:
> 
> (22) Marriage certificate
> (23) Wife ID card (PAN card, Aadhar card) needed? enough?
> (24) Wife PTE score report
> (25) Wife bachelor & masters degree certificate (transcripts also needed?)
> (26) Wife PCC
> (27) Wife form 80 & 1221
> (28) Kid birth certificate
> 
> Again, request you to check if I am missing anything and which ones to notarise...
> 
> Many thanks in advance :smile:


Hi again,
What about notarising :confused2:


----------



## ankursharma012

aussieby2016 said:


> though a few members have mentioned such problems, but best would be to call them up or mail them....hopefully your problem would be resolved soon....


Thanks aussieby2016 . I have dropped a mail. I will wait for another 3-4 days and then call them up... Thanks..


----------



## ankursharma012

Hey ronkar12, Please ensure that kids birth certificate is in English, else please get it translated.


----------



## BHPS

Fanish said:


> Form 1229 for the Kids.


Hello, Jumping on this thread ,is it mandatory to fill this form for kids as I have applied for my family(me,souse and 2 kids(under 18)) filled everything except this form and neither Co demanded this in his contact nor MARA registered agent told me to upload this?

Is it something new? any advise?


----------



## ronkar12

ankursharma012 said:


> Hey ronkar12, Please ensure that kids birth certificate is in English, else please get it translated.


Thanks for the advice 
What about notary? Is it necessary except for the 'statutory declaration' documents...


----------



## ronkar12

BHPS said:


> Hello, Jumping on this thread ,is it mandatory to fill this form for kids as I have applied for my family(me,souse and 2 kids(under 18)) filled everything except this form and neither Co demanded this in his contact nor MARA registered agent told me to upload this?
> 
> Is it something new? any advise?


Hey,
Going by description of this document, it might not be necessary. 
Even if it is required, CO will request I strongly guess.

By the way, did you notarise your documents? If so, which ones?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shaivi

Bairy said:


> Your wife need to have new IELTS results. 2012 is not valid anymore . For my spouse also she had ielts 2012 but CO dint accept that report all the way she need to sit for test again


Are you a chef??


----------



## vikaschandra

Simbin said:


> Thanks jairichi....
> Can u please help me with the form on which i need to inform DIBP of my travel.


Fill in form 929


----------



## Mansoorb

Hi Guys,

I logged my Visa application and also paid my fees for 189 category back in March 2016. in between I was asked for a few clarification which I provided. It has been more than 6 months but I am yet to get my visas which makes me a bit worried. Can anyone tell me what is the normal SLA for visas to arrive? Because it has been more than 6 months are there chances of rejection?

Thanks


----------



## prashantbhagat

*Thanks*



anoop21 said:


> Answers , inline


Thanks a lot for your response


----------



## Sush1

I lodged on 1st April, nothing there till now.
DIBP issues visas in 3 months from lodging for most people, but not all. Its there wish when to issue the visa, nobody can question anything.

Regards



Mansoorb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I logged my Visa application and also paid my fees for 189 category back in March 2016. in between I was asked for a few clarification which I provided. It has been more than 6 months but I am yet to get my visas which makes me a bit worried. Can anyone tell me what is the normal SLA for visas to arrive? Because it has been more than 6 months are there chances of rejection?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## BHPS

ronkar12 said:


> Hey,
> Going by description of this document, it might not be necessary.
> Even if it is required, CO will request I strongly guess.
> 
> By the way, did you notarise your documents? If so, which ones?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey ronkar,

In my experience we did what our agent suggested.
We did notarized all the documents uptil EOI but for VISA it was colored PDF of all the documents which are uploaded and notarization of these documents wasn't necessary as suggested and confirmed by our MARA agent.

I am not sure the logic but they EXPLICITLY specified that for this VISA lodge stage the documents are not required to be notarized.

Good Luck!


----------



## vikaschandra

maverick19 said:


> Hi Seniors, re-posting my query as I didn't get a response. Please help me out:
> 
> I have been following the forum lately. I have applied under 189 subclass, General Accountant. I already have tourist visa for Australia, which will expire in march 2017. I have been allocated team Adelaide on 21 July. I uploaded plus emailed the rectified Form 80 on July 22 as the CO asked for a fully completed form 80 (I had by mistake left some fields blank)
> The status now shows assessment in progress till now. My question is, if I'm travelling to Australia on tourist visa in October (next month) will it affect my 189 subclass assessment in any way. Would I need to notify DIBP in any way about the travel? Also, after receiving the grant (fingers crossed) would I be required to come back to India and then go back again to validate my PR.
> Looking forward to here from you guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do not think your travel on tourist visa should make any impact on your 189 application. Make sure that you fill in form 929 temporary change in address and upload on immiaccount. 

As far as i know your tourist visa will be overided with the independent visa which should indicate that you met your IED in case you sre in Australia while you get your grant. But to be 100% sure I would advise you call up DIBP and verify on this situation to avoid any problems


----------



## vikaschandra

Niti_S said:


> Hi everyone!
> I got invitation on 14 September, 2016.I Have got all the required documents with me for 189 visa application.I'm on 485 post study work visa, currently. Right now I'm in India. So, I want to know whether I can apply for 189 from India or should I go back to Australia and lodge my application from there..? Please help!


You can lodge it from anywhere


----------



## andreyx108b

Mansoorb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I logged my Visa application and also paid my fees for 189 category back in March 2016. in between I was asked for a few clarification which I provided. It has been more than 6 months but I am yet to get my visas which makes me a bit worried. Can anyone tell me what is the normal SLA for visas to arrive? Because it has been more than 6 months are there chances of rejection?
> 
> Thanks




The average wait is about 80 days. SLA is 90. However, many wait 100+ days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhaself

According to this page ( google: "Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications" )

for 189, earliest batch processed is 15 july. So around 2 months right?


----------



## buddhaself

abishek_ak said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> ACS +ve : 14 Jun 2016
> EOI filed : 14 Jul 2016
> Invited: 1st Sep 2016
> Application Lodged : 9th Sep 2016
> Direct grant : 23 Sep 2016
> ANZSCO : 261313
> Total Points :65
> Documents : All required except form 1221
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk




Cool. Is this typical times (I have same profile). Or is it faster because you are based in OZ?


----------



## desiswag

*IMMI COMMENCE mail*

I have front loaded all documents including form 80, 1221, PCC and medicals with visa application.

Now I received a mail for CO allocation, stating commencing IMMI assessment and no further documents are asked. 

What should I interpret from it?:noidea:lane:


----------



## ankursharma012

ronkar12 said:


> Thanks for the advice
> What about notary? Is it necessary except for the 'statutory declaration' documents...


If you are providing coloured scanned copy, then it is not required. I uploaded all the color scans for my documents.


----------



## justin787

Hey guys,

So how long does it take for a CO to respond? I have sent an email to my CO 3 days ago asking for a waiver since she requested a PCC from 12 years ago. Also told her that the embassy of that country wouldn't issue a PCC where I live and that I have requested an official letter from them to confirm that but it won't be issued till the end of next week.

I really want to know whether she's going to insist on the PCC, waive it, or request something else (Proof it can't be obtained, declaration etc ...)

I'm feeling a little anxious with this wait since I know that my application is now frozen and the clock is ticking on that 28 day deadline they give you.

She's from GSM Adelaide, but the only reply email there was is this "[email protected]"

Thoughts? Should I just wait for her to get back to me, or is there something else I should try and do.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

abishek_ak said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> ACS +ve : 14 Jun 2016
> EOI filed : 14 Jul 2016
> Invited: 1st Sep 2016
> Application Lodged : 9th Sep 2016
> Direct grant : 23 Sep 2016
> ANZSCO : 261313
> Total Points :65
> Documents : All required except form 1221
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate. All the best.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Niti_S

vikaschandra said:


> You can lodge it from anywhere


A few more queries... 
What should I mention in casual country of residence if I lodge application from India..? And previous countries residence.?


----------



## jayachandran_b

desiswag said:


> I have front loaded all documents including form 80, 1221, PCC and medicals with visa application.
> 
> Now I received a mail for CO allocation, stating commencing IMMI assessment and no further documents are asked.
> 
> What should I interpret from it?


Nothing to interpret other than that a CO is assigned to your case and has started the process at their end. If he is satisfied with what you have provided he might choose to do an employment verification (optional) and decide on your application. If he require some more proof he will contact you.


----------



## smart_maverick

jayachandran_b said:


> Nothing to interpret other than that a CO is assigned to your case and has started the process at their end. If he is satisfied with what you have provided he might choose to do an employment verification (optional) and decide on your application. If he require some more proof he will contact you.


lot depends on submitted documents and CO.


----------



## vikaschandra

desiswag said:


> I have front loaded all documents including form 80, 1221, PCC and medicals with visa application.
> 
> Now I received a mail for CO allocation, stating commencing IMMI assessment and no further documents are asked.
> 
> What should I interpret from it?:noidea:lane:


That the CO has start working on your case.


----------



## gagneshsharma

vikaschandra said:


> That the CO has start working on your case.




Do we get email or some notification when CO is assigned? Submitted on 5th Sep and still shows received. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justin787

vikaschandra said:


> That the CO has start working on your case.


Hey vikaschandra, any input on my previous post?


----------



## ronkar12

ankursharma012 said:


> If you are providing coloured scanned copy, then it is not required. I uploaded all the color scans for my documents.


Ok, in one case where I submit the employment reference letter from my ex-manager for my previous organization (2007-2008), with the SD I am attaching his relieving letter as he is no longer working there.

This relieving letter is black and white, as you know color scans were not common back in 2008. And he has misplaced his original copy of relieving letter.

So, this shall be notarised right? 
Should this black and white copy be a problem?

Thanks!


----------



## samsonk76

Could someone clarify if DIBP is scheduled for a strike next week.

If yes, any clues on how will it affect visa processing?


----------



## aman.

samsonk76 said:


> Could someone clarify if DIBP is scheduled for a strike next week.
> 
> If yes, any clues on how will it affect visa processing?


I hope not. I should be getting the golden email within a couple of weeks.


----------



## samsonk76

Worth a read but not entirely clear on the status of visa processing personnel:

https://www.theguardian.com/austral...elays-as-union-announces-border-force-strikes



aman. said:


> I hope not. I should be getting the golden email within a couple of weeks.


----------



## Raman Sharma

Hi Guyz,
I have a 11years of IT Expereince in which intial 6 years in Software Testing and from last 5years I am in Security domain doing Application security , Enterprise Vulnerabilty Management , Secure SDL / Threat Modeling / Network Device Scanning with Nmap , Nessus etc ... Can anyone please suggest the suitable job code type of visa in which I can apply .


Appreciation in Advance
Thanks
Raman Sharma


----------



## andreyx108b

samsonk76 said:


> Could someone clarify if DIBP is scheduled for a strike next week.
> 
> If yes, any clues on how will it affect visa processing?


Case officers will not be on strike.


----------



## vikaschandra

gagneshsharma said:


> Do we get email or some notification when CO is assigned? Submitted on 5th Sep and still shows received.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Immi Commencement email is not received by all the applicants only some happen to receive it.....


----------



## vikaschandra

justin787 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So how long does it take for a CO to respond? I have sent an email to my CO 3 days ago asking for a waiver since she requested a PCC from 12 years ago. Also told her that the embassy of that country wouldn't issue a PCC where I live and that I have requested an official letter from them to confirm that but it won't be issued till the end of next week.
> 
> I really want to know whether she's going to insist on the PCC, waive it, or request something else (Proof it can't be obtained, declaration etc ...)
> 
> I'm feeling a little anxious with this wait since I know that my application is now frozen and the clock is ticking on that 28 day deadline they give you.
> 
> She's from GSM Adelaide, but the only reply email there was is this "[email protected]"
> 
> Thoughts? Should I just wait for her to get back to me, or is there something else I should try and do.


Well if you have explained the situation to the CO in writing you should not worry. How many days are left for 28 days to complete. if you are able to get the letter from the consulate then upload that and click the information provided button if it takes time then just go ahead and click the IP button and wait for the CO to come back to you. CO would definitely consider your case as they do understand the circumstances


----------



## vikaschandra

samsonk76 said:


> Worth a read but not entirely clear on the status of visa processing personnel:
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/austral...elays-as-union-announces-border-force-strikes


It should not affect the visa processing as not all the case officers are part of Union


----------



## justin787

vikaschandra said:


> Well if you have explained the situation to the CO in writing you should not worry. How many days are left for 28 days to complete. if you are able to get the letter from the consulate then upload that and click the information provided button if it takes time then just go ahead and click the IP button and wait for the CO to come back to you. CO would definitely consider your case as they do understand the circumstances


Thank you, 24 more days left on the deadline. As for the letter, the consulate is by appointment only and my appointment is next Thursday. They also didn't promise to issue the letter, they just gave me an appointment to meet the consular general and formally ask him to issue the letter, so fingers crossed.

But I'm actually hoping my CO would respond before that, I'm also really hoping it was just a misunderstanding on her part as this was 12 years ago and not in the past 10 years prior to lodging my visa.


----------



## Mansoorb

Hi Guys,

One more query. Can someone tell me whether the issues are granted quarterly and what is the quota of visas issued in each quarter? When will the next visa batch be released?


What keep me worrying is that I got an invitation on 24-Jan-2016 and logged my visa/paid fees on 24-Feb-2016. Now it has been more than 6 months but there is no response. The only response I got from them a month back is that they are looking into my application and will process it at the earliest. To be honest, I am getting nightmares as to what will happen to my application.

Thanks


----------



## Bairy

Shaivi said:


> Bairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your wife need to have new IELTS results. 2012 is not valid anymore . For my spouse also she had ielts 2012 but CO dint accept that report all the way she need to sit for test again
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a chef??
Click to expand...

 Yes I am a chef


----------



## jayachandran_b

ronkar12 said:


> ankursharma012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are providing coloured scanned copy, then it is not required. I uploaded all the color scans for my documents.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, in one case where I submit the employment reference letter from my ex-manager for my previous organization (2007-2008), with the SD I am attaching his relieving letter as he is no longer working there.
> 
> This relieving letter is black and white, as you know color scans were not common back in 2008. And he has misplaced his original copy of relieving letter.
> 
> So, this shall be notarised right?
> Should this black and white copy be a problem?
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

You don't have to attach his relieving letter. That doesn't prove anything. SD itself is a legally binding document in which he says he was your manager. 8; you want you can submit some org chart or something. Why give something for the CO to come back to you?


----------



## baokar1

jayachandran_b said:


> You don't have to attach his relieving letter. That doesn't prove anything. SD itself is a legally binding document in which he says he was your manager. 8; you want you can submit some org chart or something. Why give something for the CO to come back to you?


I have also uploaded my references document but only stating that they were employees in the organization and not their relieving letters .Uploaded visiting card and other managers letter from company that he is employee with the organization. Will it cause any problems?


----------



## ronkar12

jayachandran_b said:


> You don't have to attach his relieving letter. That doesn't prove anything. SD itself is a legally binding document in which he says he was your manager. 8; you want you can submit some org chart or something. Why give something for the CO to come back to you?


Ok, will keep this in mind.
Thanks!


----------



## wael soliman

how can I delete a post, like this one for example


----------



## vikaschandra

wael soliman said:


> how can I delete a post, like this one for example


You cannot delete a post. It can be deleted only by the moderator


----------



## wael soliman

Thanks


----------



## Simbin

Good day all,

I want to update my

1) employer's contact detail
2) travel history
3) contact detail of my relative- in australia(as mentioned in form 1221)

Will form 1022 suffice for all of the above or there is some other form also.


----------



## vikaschandra

Simbin said:


> Good day all,
> 
> I want to update my
> 
> 1) employer's contact detail
> 2) travel history
> 3) contact detail of my relative- in australia(as mentioned in form 1221)
> 
> Will form 1022 suffice for all of the above or there is some other form also.


Yes use the form 1022 as notification of change in circumstance. But if the information provided previously was incorrect then use form 1023


----------



## Simbin

vikaschandra said:


> Simbin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good day all,
> 
> I want to update my
> 
> 1) employer's contact detail
> 2) travel history
> 3) contact detail of my relative- in australia(as mentioned in form 1221)
> 
> Will form 1022 suffice for all of the above or there is some other form also.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes use the form 1022 as notification of change in circumstance. But if the information provided previously was incorrect then use form 1023
Click to expand...


Thanks vikas,
No the informationa was correct previously- only thing is there is a change in contact details..
So will use form 1022..

And also to update my travel history(form 1022)- as i have been out of india for 4 months after my visa application.


----------



## shaancm

FYI.. this was posted on dibp FB page 








Shaan..


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## andreyx108b

Mansoorb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> One more query. Can someone tell me whether the issues are granted quarterly and what is the quota of visas issued in each quarter? When will the next visa batch be released?
> 
> 
> What keep me worrying is that I got an invitation on 24-Jan-2016 and logged my visa/paid fees on 24-Feb-2016. Now it has been more than 6 months but there is no response. The only response I got from them a month back is that they are looking into my application and will process it at the earliest. To be honest, I am getting nightmares as to what will happen to my application.
> 
> Thanks




We know nothing of quotas, we can only assume, there are might be monthly quotas - but its only 

I would suggest to calm down, sit tight and build your plans around the fact that it may take up to 18 month for a grant. 

If you get it quicker - you are lucky! If not you are well and calm till you do!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warrenpat1987

andreyx108b said:


> Case officers will not be on strike.


I just hope so


----------



## buddhaself

shaancm said:


> FYI.. this was posted on dibp FB page
> View attachment 70074
> 
> 
> Shaan..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Does this mean that the round on 28sep will be delayed? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## abishek_ak

buddhaself said:


> Cool. Is this typical times (I have same profile). Or is it faster because you are based in OZ?


Umm not sure of that. I guess they process it quicker if you're in AUS already. And if you're in AUS while making the application, as soon as you submit , you get a bridging visa grant which lets you stay here till a decision for the original visa is made.

A friend of mine(similar profile)who lodged the application on the 8th of September got his grant in 5 days. 

But generally the turn around time for some of my friends were around 2 weeks. So like I said , maybe they process it faster.

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

abishek_ak said:


> Umm not sure of that. I guess they process it quicker if you're in AUS already. And if you're in AUS while making the application, as soon as you submit , you get a bridging visa grant which lets you stay here till a decision for the original visa is made.
> 
> A friend of mine(similar profile)who lodged the application on the 8th of September got his grant in 5 days.
> 
> But generally the turn around time for some of my friends were around 2 weeks. So like I said , maybe they process it faster.
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk




Onshore applicants are processed much faster, i would say 20-40 days on average. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missemma2005

shaancm said:


> FYI.. this was posted on dibp FB page
> View attachment 70074
> 
> 
> Shaan..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Don't worry about it, some guy a few pages back said it's only union members that will strike and they will only stop working for 30 mins at a time. 

Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly47

Hi everyone,

We lodged our visa on 27th July and my wife is primary applicant. While lodging visa I was in India and my wife was in Newzeland. She coming to India for 3 months, so I called my agent and asked that do we need to fill any form or advice DIAC for change of contact details. My agent advised me that as she only coming for 3 months, so there is no need to fill any form or advise DIAC. Please advice me on this one. Thanks


----------



## prashantbhagat

*Visa Lodgement and Document Upload*

Once I have made the payment, is there a time frame before I need to upload the document. I understand the time to make the Visa Lodgement after ITA is 2 months, but what about lodgment and document upload.

Regards,
PKB


----------



## anoop21

prashantbhagat said:


> Once I have made the payment, is there a time frame before I need to upload the document. I understand the time to make the Visa Lodgement after ITA is 2 months, but what about lodgment and document upload.
> 
> Regards,
> PKB


Better..upload docs before CO allocation...maybe within a week...

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Simbin said:


> Thanks vikas,
> No the informationa was correct previously- only thing is there is a change in contact details..
> So will use form 1022..
> 
> And also to update my travel history(form 1022)- as i have been out of india for 4 months after my visa application.


After application when you were out of usual country of residences for 4 months did you fill in form 929? Whenever you change the address for more than 14 days you should always make sure to fill in form 929. 

If you did not fill it nothing much to be done at this tome just include your travel details on form 1022


----------



## vikaschandra

buddhaself said:


> Does this mean that the round on 28sep will be delayed?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


No it should be conducted as scheduled just hope that there are no technical glitches happen


----------



## ciitbilal

*Visa granted!!!*

By the grace of Almighty, received the golden mail yesterday! Took only 1 - 1.5 months with no verification (in my knowledge). I'm still shocked 

Here are the details:

263111 - Offshore.

*Points*
Age 30, Language 10, Experience 5, Education 15.

*Timeline*
20-Apr-2016 - ACS
19-Jun-2016 - EOI (60 points)
06-Jul-2016 - ITA (189)
01-Aug-2016 - Visa Lodged (All docs except medical - docs details below)
08-Aug-2016 - CO Adelaide Allocated & Medical Requested
10-Aug-2016 - Medical (details below)
14- Aug-2016 - Medical Updated Online by local clinic
* Referred to "BUPA Medical Services" which cleared in a couple of days.
23-Sep-2016 - GRANT 
25-Jul-2017 - IED

*Docs Submitted*
General: Passport, Birth Certificate, ACS Assessment Result, IELTS Result Card, Form 80 (filled digitally including signatures), Police Character Certificate, Polio Vaccination Certificate
Education: University Degree + Transcript (no high school/college stuff)
Employment: Reference Letters (same as ACS), Appraisal Letters, Payslips (no payslip for one of the employers), Contract Letters, Bank Statements (highlighted salary transfers in the .pdf file).
* All docs were color scan and uploaded in PDF. No notary or anything like that.
* No proof submitted for employment which was deducted by ACS.
* Bundled same type of documents e.g. payslips of a single employer were bundled in a single file.

*Medical*

Generated HAP ID from my IMMI account. Got appointment at local center for USD 80 in 8 days. This is what happened there:

First they took picture and verified the documents e.g. passport & HAP ID.
Submitted the fee in cash (may vary for you.)
Chest XRAY was done.
Detailed physical examination. They specifically asked to wear clean undergarments 
Checked eyesight.
Took urine and blood sample.
Signed on a declaration before leaving.

Overall, the staff was friendly and things were well-managed. The data is uploaded at some IMMI portal at each step. If they find anything unusual, the case might be referred to some clinic in Australia by DIBP. Usually, this is not an issue.


I have uploaded all videos on YouTube so feel free to check that out.

*https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChdVHq97xXuQOFuAtAJel-g
*
It's an amazing feeling and I wish best of luck to everyone. Hang tight guys and see the attachment if you feel down!


----------



## jairichi

Jolly47 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We lodged our visa on 27th July and my wife is primary applicant. While lodging visa I was in India and my wife was in Newzeland. She coming to India for 3 months, so I called my agent and asked that do we need to fill any form or advice DIAC for change of contact details. My agent advised me that as she only coming for 3 months, so there is no need to fill any form or advise DIAC. Please advice me on this one. Thanks


A travel abroad from the country of residence for 3 months and your agent said there is no need to update DIBP about it? Your agent is insane. You need to update DIBP using form 929 and 1022.


----------



## Manan008

I arranged my medicals before lodging 189 visa. THis is showing when i click view my health assesment. Is it normal ?

"All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case officer."


----------



## anz13

Why and when do we need to go for the Vetassess assessment for qualification?


----------



## jairichi

Manan008 said:


> I arranged my medicals before lodging 189 visa. THis is showing when i click view my health assesment. Is it normal ?
> 
> "All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case officer."


Yes, it is fine.


----------



## jairichi

anz13 said:


> Why and when do we need to go for the Vetassess assessment for qualification?


It is the first step to do when you think about applying for Australian PR visa. A positive skills assessment is one of the requirement to be eligible to apply for a PR visa.
And your question is in the wrong thread.


----------



## buddhaself

Manan008 said:


> I arranged my medicals before lodging 189 visa. THis is showing when i click view my health assesment. Is it normal ?
> 
> "All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case officer."


Is it possible to apply for medical and police check before getting ita? (eoi already submitted)? 

If yes, how? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ejaz26

Hi guys,
I need some help. I hv completed bachelor and masters in electronics engineering. My wife has studied bachelor in electronics engineering and then studied MBA. Is it possible for me to claim 5 points for partner skill for applying for subclass 189? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## behlvipul

Hi Guys ! 

Just wanted to casually know if someone who lodged the EOI in September has received the invitation ? 

Till what date have the people claiming 65 points have received the invitation ?


----------



## buddhaself

behlvipul said:


> Hi Guys !
> 
> Just wanted to casually know if someone who lodged the EOI in September has received the invitation ?
> 
> Till what date have the people claiming 65 points have received the invitation ?


You can find it here http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/pages/14-september-2016-round-results.aspx

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## behlvipul

Does this mean that the EOI sent by 3rd September by 11:29 PM claiming 65 points has received an invitation ? If that is the case, I missed it by one day

Occupation 2613 
Identification Description : Software and Applications Programmers
Points score: 65
*Visa date of effect: 3 September 2016 11.29 pm*


----------



## buddhaself

behlvipul said:


> Does this mean that the EOI sent by 3rd September by 11:29 PM claiming 65 points has received an invitation ? If that is the case, I missed it by one day
> 
> Occupation 2613
> Identification Description : Software and Applications Programmers
> Points score: 65
> *Visa date of effect: 3 September 2016 11.29 pm*


Yes, the next invitation is on 28th. Good luck


----------



## melrin

Hi,

Please need help in the following points for Visa lodging
1. My spouse english scores are not yet available. He just appeared for IELTS todat. Can I say 'No' for "Has the applicant undertaken an English language test within the last 36 months?" for spuse and upload it later when the scores come in?
2. I was born in a gulf country , but Indian citizen by birth. Hold Indian passport and citizenship. My passports mention my birth country. Can the passport be used as birth proof?
The other birth proof documents are in Arabic. Not sure what it says too 

Thanks and Appreciate all the help
Thanks


----------



## Bhavna1

I have a question regarding referral letters, I have letters from my previous companies dated November 2014. I got them for EA. Can I use the same letters for visa application or should I get it for latest date. Has anybody used the previous dates one?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## vikaschandra

Bhavna1 said:


> I have a question regarding referral letters, I have letters from my previous companies dated November 2014. I got them for EA. Can I use the same letters for visa application or should I get it for latest date. Has anybody used the previous dates one?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Get new ones prepared


----------



## vikaschandra

melrin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please need help in the following points for Visa lodging
> 1. My spouse english scores are not yet available. He just appeared for IELTS todat. Can I say 'No' for "Has the applicant undertaken an English language test within the last 36 months?" for spuse and upload it later when the scores come in?
> 2. I was born in a gulf country , but Indian citizen by birth. Hold Indian passport and citizenship. My passports mention my birth country. Can the passport be used as birth proof?
> The other birth proof documents are in Arabic. Not sure what it says too
> 
> Thanks and Appreciate all the help
> Thanks


1. YES you can upload or put details of English language test later on
2. Get the arabic Bc translated to english and thengeynit notarized. If that is notnpossible then passport and school leaving certificate can also serve evidence to BC


----------



## Bhavna1

vikaschandra said:


> Get new ones prepared


Thanks


----------



## Bairy

Hello vikas sir, I just wanted to know why 351311 occupation is taking so long to grant despite after submitting all documents , I have seen many applicants under the same code who lodge visa 5 months back around still there is no response from CO. Is DBIP targetting only urgent occupationso to be filled? Please share your experiences


----------



## Bhavna1

Hi,

Has anybody got their PCC from Ireland, they say on the website they take 5 weeks. What is the actual time. As i was planning to go to India and get the medical done as it is very expensive here and will spend some time with family also. But is it Ok to get medical done from India as I reside in Ireland. Has anybody done like this before?


----------



## vikaschandra

Bairy said:


> Hello vikas sir, I just wanted to know why 351311 occupation is taking so long to grant despite after submitting all documents , I have seen many applicants under the same code who lodge visa 5 months back around still there is no response from CO. Is DBIP targetting only urgent occupationso to be filled? Please share your experiences


Your question is very legitimate on whether dibp are targeting urgently required skills. Well I wish I could give you an answer to it. The delay in the grant for 351311 not sure why?? But then there are many other occupations too where in there has been too much delay some applicants are waiting since a year i just came across an applicant who has been waiting since 1 year 2 month. 

Your occupation has good demand and mot many applications are filed under this category and the quota might remain unfilled by the end of the FY meaning the demand was not met as per requirement hence worries should be kept aside as the CO finishes the checks on the file it would be finalized. Just have patience mate you shall hear from them soon.


----------



## jairichi

Bhavna1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anybody got their PCC from Ireland, they say on the website they take 5 weeks. What is the actual time. As i was planning to go to India and get the medical done as it is very expensive here and will spend some time with family also. But is it Ok to get medical done from India as I reside in Ireland. Has anybody done like this before?


You can do your medicals by any DIBP authorized medical panel in any country.


----------



## jairichi

Ejaz26 said:


> Hi guys,
> I need some help. I hv completed bachelor and masters in electronics engineering. My wife has studied bachelor in electronics engineering and then studied MBA. Is it possible for me to claim 5 points for partner skill for applying for subclass 189?
> Thanks in advance.


Yes, only if she gets a positive skills assessment, under 50 years of age and a competent English level.


----------



## jairichi

buddhaself said:


> Is it possible to apply for medical and police check before getting ita? (eoi already submitted)?
> 
> If yes, how?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


My health declarations
PCC you need to check the country requirements. Mostly you can get them upfront.

Your IED will be based on medicals or PCC whichever expires earlier.


----------



## Ejaz26

Thanks jairichi.
Yes she has competent English and under 50 yrs. For skill assessment, is it ok if I do not show her MBA qualification?
Thanks


----------



## Jolly47

Even I thought same, my agent is insane..I will push him to submit form 929.Thanks for advise


jairichi said:


> Jolly47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> We lodged our visa on 27th July and my wife is primary applicant. While lodging visa I was in India and my wife was in Newzeland. She coming to India for 3 months, so I called my agent and asked that do we need to fill any form or advice DIAC for change of contact details. My agent advised me that as she only coming for 3 months, so there is no need to fill any form or advise DIAC. Please advice me on this one. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> A travel abroad from the country of residence for 3 months and your agent said there is no need to update DIBP about it? Your agent is insane. You need to update DIBP using form 929 and 1022.
Click to expand...


----------



## gagneshsharma

Hello All,

I lodged on 5th Sep and by 10th Sep all family members' medicals were done and by 13th Sep the status shows
"Health clearance provided – no action required (xxxxxxx)
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime. "

Does the status further change when CO reviews it and accept it or it can remain in status quo ?


----------



## jairichi

Ejaz26 said:


> Thanks jairichi.
> Yes she has competent English and under 50 yrs. For skill assessment, is it ok if I do not show her MBA qualification?
> Thanks


Submit all documents and let assessing authority decide on that.


----------



## jairichi

It might remain the same.



gagneshsharma said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I lodged on 5th Sep and by 10th Sep all family members' medicals were done and by 13th Sep the status shows
> "Health clearance provided – no action required (xxxxxxx)
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime. "
> 
> Does the status further change when CO reviews it and accept it or it can remain in status quo ?


----------



## melrin

Thanks


----------



## melrin

vikaschandra said:


> 1. YES you can upload or put details of English language test later on
> 2. Get the arabic Bc translated to english and thengeynit notarized. If that is notnpossible then passport and school leaving certificate can also serve evidence to BC


Thanks


----------



## ggc7x016

Bhavna1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anybody got their PCC from Ireland, they say on the website they take 5 weeks. What is the actual time. As i was planning to go to India and get the medical done as it is very expensive here and will spend some time with family also. But is it Ok to get medical done from India as I reside in Ireland. Has anybody done like this before?


I got Ireland pcc in 18 days. It was processed by blackrock station. Time includes postage time from Ireland to India.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Javs22

I applied for visa 190 and 189 on 27 November 2015 with 55 + 5(ss), on 11 August because of my work experience I got 5 more points now thats is total 60 points ,I automatically was eligible for 189.
My question is what will be my date of EOI submission 27 Nov. Or 11 August ?on feb 27, I'll again loose 5 points because of age  , is there any chance?
I have applied for software developers.
What are the chances?
Thanx


----------



## jairichi

The date your points changed.


Javs22 said:


> I applied for visa 190 and 189 on 27 November 2015 with 55 + 5(ss), on 11 August because of my work experience I got 5 more points now thats is total 60 points ,I automatically was eligible for 189.
> My question is what will be my date of EOI submission 27 Nov. Or 11 August ?on feb 27, I'll again loose 5 points because of age  , is there any chance?
> I have applied for software developers.
> What are the chances?
> Thanx


----------



## Javs22

Thanks !
Any idea how much time will it take as I will loose 5 points in February because of age


----------



## Javs22

jairichi said:


> The date your points changed.
> 
> 
> Javs22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied for visa 190 and 189 on 27 November 2015 with 55 + 5(ss), on 11 August because of my work experience I got 5 more points now thats is total 60 points ,I automatically was eligible for 189.
> My question is what will be my date of EOI submission 27 Nov. Or 11 August ?on feb 27, I'll again loose 5 points because of age
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , is there any chance?
> I have applied for software developers.
> What are the chances?
> Thanx
Click to expand...

Thanks!
Any idea how much time will it take as I will loose 5 points because of age in February?


----------



## harinderjitf5

I am not sure if this is the right thread to ask this question. But its urgent. I need to apply for fresh passport for my new born child. Can anyone tell me what docs required for his passport application. Anyone gone through new born baby passport application process ?


----------



## jairichi

Javs22 said:


> Thanks!
> Any idea how much time will it take as I will loose 5 points because of age in February?


Depends on ANZSCO code. You can check in myimmitracker.com about the latest invitation received by 60 pointers with a certain EOI date in your occupation.


----------



## jairichi

harinderjitf5 said:


> I am not sure if this is the right thread to ask this question. But its urgent. I need to apply for fresh passport for my new born child. Can anyone tell me what docs required for his passport application. Anyone gone through new born baby passport application process ?


Documents Required : Fresh Passport | Passport Seva

Furnishing of Aadhaar card will expedite processing of passport applications.


----------



## Javs22

jairichi said:


> Javs22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Any idea how much time will it take as I will loose 5 points because of age in February?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on ANZSCO code. You can check in myimmitracker.com about the latest invitation received by 60 pointers with a certain EOI date in your occupation.
Click to expand...

It's software application and programmer

And how to check,can yo guide


----------



## jairichi

Javs22 said:


> It's software application and programmer
> 
> And how to check,can yo guide


https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/pages/14-september-2016-round-results.aspx

Based on 14th Sep 2016 invitation rounds:

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	3 September 2016 11.29 pm

60 pointers are not getting invite for 2613 code. I think there might be a long waitlist of 60 pointers with that code.


----------



## jairichi

Javs22 said:


> It's software application and programmer
> 
> And how to check,can yo guide


Go to myimmitracker.com.
Click on EOI 189.
Look for your code and 60 pointers and check EOI dates to see when they received invitation.
As per website applicants are waiting with 60 points for 2613 code with EOI date from 14th Dec 2015 to receive an invitation.


----------



## Javs22

Thanks a lot !
Long waiting time


----------



## andreyx108b

Javs22 said:


> Thanks !
> Any idea how much time will it take as I will loose 5 points in February because of age




Take what?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

Javs22 said:


> Thanks a lot !
> Long waiting time


You have a 190 EOI. If you have a state sponsorship you might be asked to apply for a 190 visa before you can get an invite for 189 visa.


----------



## Javs22

Yes, I have applied for both.
First for 190 and then in August for 189.


----------



## Ejaz26

jairichi said:


> Submit all documents and let assessing authority decide on that.


Alrite. Will do that. Thanks a lot. 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## singh.manjeet1982

Hi
Please see my signature. I have applied for 189 Visa on 20th Sep and uploaded references of all my companies, my tax returns,my bank statements, wife and mine US and India PCC, wife and mine form 80, marriage certificate, DOB for kids, passport for all, My salary slips. however for one of the company, I was not able to provide salary slips as I didn't keep it earlier and now their system is not allowing to fetch any salary slips for me. And they have written email for the same that due to system upgrade, they cannot provide me with the salary slips. 

Do you think that can be a problem?

Also, My application status is in received status. Now do I have to do anything else or just wait and watch.

Thanks
Manjeet Singh


----------



## sheiky

Congratulations Citibilal.


ciitbilal said:


> By the grace of Almighty, received the golden mail yesterday! Took only 1 - 1.5 months with no verification (in my knowledge). I'm still shocked
> 
> Here are the details:
> 
> 263111 - Offshore.
> 
> *Points*
> Age 30, Language 10, Experience 5, Education 15.
> 
> *Timeline*
> 20-Apr-2016 - ACS
> 19-Jun-2016 - EOI (60 points)
> 06-Jul-2016 - ITA (189)
> 01-Aug-2016 - Visa Lodged (All docs except medical - docs details below)
> 08-Aug-2016 - CO Adelaide Allocated & Medical Requested
> 10-Aug-2016 - Medical (details below)
> 14- Aug-2016 - Medical Updated Online by local clinic
> * Referred to "BUPA Medical Services" which cleared in a couple of days.
> 23-Sep-2016 - GRANT
> 25-Jul-2017 - IED
> 
> *Docs Submitted*
> General: Passport, Birth Certificate, ACS Assessment Result, IELTS Result Card, Form 80 (filled digitally including signatures), Police Character Certificate, Polio Vaccination Certificate
> Education: University Degree + Transcript (no high school/college stuff)
> Employment: Reference Letters (same as ACS), Appraisal Letters, Payslips (no payslip for one of the employers), Contract Letters, Bank Statements (highlighted salary transfers in the .pdf file).
> * All docs were color scan and uploaded in PDF. No notary or anything like that.
> * No proof submitted for employment which was deducted by ACS.
> * Bundled same type of documents e.g. payslips of a single employer were bundled in a single file.
> 
> *Medical*
> 
> Generated HAP ID from my IMMI account. Got appointment at local center for USD 80 in 8 days. This is what happened there:
> 
> First they took picture and verified the documents e.g. passport & HAP ID.
> Submitted the fee in cash (may vary for you.)
> Chest XRAY was done.
> Detailed physical examination. They specifically asked to wear clean undergarments
> Checked eyesight.
> Took urine and blood sample.
> Signed on a declaration before leaving.
> 
> Overall, the staff was friendly and things were well-managed. The data is uploaded at some IMMI portal at each step. If they find anything unusual, the case might be referred to some clinic in Australia by DIBP. Usually, this is not an issue.
> 
> 
> I have uploaded all videos on YouTube so feel free to check that out.
> 
> *https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChdVHq97xXuQOFuAtAJel-g
> *
> It's an amazing feeling and I wish best of luck to everyone. Hang tight guys and see the attachment if you feel down!


----------



## jairichi

singh.manjeet1982 said:


> Hi
> Please see my signature. I have applied for 189 Visa on 20th Sep and uploaded references of all my companies, my tax returns,my bank statements, wife and mine US and India PCC, wife and mine form 80, marriage certificate, DOB for kids, passport for all, My salary slips. however for one of the company, I was not able to provide salary slips as I didn't keep it earlier and now their system is not allowing to fetch any salary slips for me. And they have written email for the same that due to system upgrade, they cannot provide me with the salary slips.
> 
> Do you think that can be a problem?
> 
> Also, My application status is in received status. Now do I have to do anything else or just wait and watch.
> 
> Thanks
> Manjeet Singh


You need to submit either pay slips or bank statements or tax returns for that employment. 
You don't have to do anything if you have uploaded all documents and have completed medicals.


----------



## aman.

ciitbilal said:


> By the grace of Almighty, received the golden mail yesterday! Took only 1 - 1.5 months with no verification (in my knowledge). I'm still shocked
> 
> Here are the details:
> 
> 263111 - Offshore.
> 
> *Points*
> Age 30, Language 10, Experience 5, Education 15.
> 
> *Timeline*
> 20-Apr-2016 - ACS
> 19-Jun-2016 - EOI (60 points)
> 06-Jul-2016 - ITA (189)
> 01-Aug-2016 - Visa Lodged (All docs except medical - docs details below)
> 08-Aug-2016 - CO Adelaide Allocated & Medical Requested
> 10-Aug-2016 - Medical (details below)
> 14- Aug-2016 - Medical Updated Online by local clinic
> * Referred to "BUPA Medical Services" which cleared in a couple of days.
> 23-Sep-2016 - GRANT
> 25-Jul-2017 - IED
> 
> *Docs Submitted*
> General: Passport, Birth Certificate, ACS Assessment Result, IELTS Result Card, Form 80 (filled digitally including signatures), Police Character Certificate, Polio Vaccination Certificate
> Education: University Degree + Transcript (no high school/college stuff)
> Employment: Reference Letters (same as ACS), Appraisal Letters, Payslips (no payslip for one of the employers), Contract Letters, Bank Statements (highlighted salary transfers in the .pdf file).
> * All docs were color scan and uploaded in PDF. No notary or anything like that.
> * No proof submitted for employment which was deducted by ACS.
> * Bundled same type of documents e.g. payslips of a single employer were bundled in a single file.
> 
> *Medical*
> 
> Generated HAP ID from my IMMI account. Got appointment at local center for USD 80 in 8 days. This is what happened there:
> 
> First they took picture and verified the documents e.g. passport & HAP ID.
> Submitted the fee in cash (may vary for you.)
> Chest XRAY was done.
> Detailed physical examination. They specifically asked to wear clean undergarments
> Checked eyesight.
> Took urine and blood sample.
> Signed on a declaration before leaving.
> 
> Overall, the staff was friendly and things were well-managed. The data is uploaded at some IMMI portal at each step. If they find anything unusual, the case might be referred to some clinic in Australia by DIBP. Usually, this is not an issue.
> 
> 
> I have uploaded all videos on YouTube so feel free to check that out.
> 
> *https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChdVHq97xXuQOFuAtAJel-g
> *
> It's an amazing feeling and I wish best of luck to everyone. Hang tight guys and see the attachment if you feel down!


Congratulations man! I wish you all the best.


----------



## daussie

From 80: list down identity documents held question. 

The space given for document type is not enough to write the word 'BIRTH CERTIFICATE'. Any issue writing it as BIRTH CERTIFI? Please advise. ..


----------



## singh.manjeet1982

jairichi said:


> You need to submit either pay slips or bank statements or tax returns for that employment.
> You don't have to do anything if you have uploaded all documents and have completed medicals.


Thanks jairichi

And , to the other question. My application is in received status. Do I have to do anything else. Like, do I need tocontact anybody that I have submitted application. Or do I need to submit my application or status will change automatically..


----------



## jairichi

singh.manjeet1982 said:


> Thanks jairichi
> 
> And , to the other question. My application is in received status. Do I have to do anything else. Like, do I need tocontact anybody that I have submitted application. Or do I need to submit my application or status will change automatically..


If you have done your medicals and uploaded all your documents there is nothing you need to do. CO will be automatically assigned and your application will be processed.


----------



## Bhavna1

ggc7x016 said:


> I got Ireland pcc in 18 days. It was processed by blackrock station. Time includes postage time from Ireland to India.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## Bhavna1

Bhavna1 said:


> Thanks


Sorry I have one more question, so I will need two PCC, one from Indian Embassy for India and then one from Ireland local GARDA station?

Thanks


----------



## Bhavna1

ggc7x016 said:


> I got Ireland pcc in 18 days. It was processed by blackrock station. Time includes postage time from Ireland to India.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Did you got your medicals done in Ireland as well? How much did it cost?

Thanks


----------



## behlvipul

Hi Guys !

Do we need to produce a birth certificate for VISA Lodgement ? Won't a Passport suffice ?


----------



## iishan9891

ciitbilal said:


> By the grace of Almighty, received the golden mail yesterday! Took only 1 - 1.5 months with no verification (in my knowledge). I'm still shocked
> 
> Here are the details:
> 
> 263111 - Offshore.
> 
> *Points*
> Age 30, Language 10, Experience 5, Education 15.
> 
> *Timeline*
> 20-Apr-2016 - ACS
> 19-Jun-2016 - EOI (60 points)
> 06-Jul-2016 - ITA (189)
> 01-Aug-2016 - Visa Lodged (All docs except medical - docs details below)
> 08-Aug-2016 - CO Adelaide Allocated & Medical Requested
> 10-Aug-2016 - Medical (details below)
> 14- Aug-2016 - Medical Updated Online by local clinic
> * Referred to "BUPA Medical Services" which cleared in a couple of days.
> 23-Sep-2016 - GRANT
> 25-Jul-2017 - IED
> 
> *Docs Submitted*
> General: Passport, Birth Certificate, ACS Assessment Result, IELTS Result Card, Form 80 (filled digitally including signatures), Police Character Certificate, Polio Vaccination Certificate
> Education: University Degree + Transcript (no high school/college stuff)
> Employment: Reference Letters (same as ACS), Appraisal Letters, Payslips (no payslip for one of the employers), Contract Letters, Bank Statements (highlighted salary transfers in the .pdf file).
> * All docs were color scan and uploaded in PDF. No notary or anything like that.
> * No proof submitted for employment which was deducted by ACS.
> * Bundled same type of documents e.g. payslips of a single employer were bundled in a single file.
> 
> *Medical*
> 
> Generated HAP ID from my IMMI account. Got appointment at local center for USD 80 in 8 days. This is what happened there:
> 
> First they took picture and verified the documents e.g. passport & HAP ID.
> Submitted the fee in cash (may vary for you.)
> Chest XRAY was done.
> Detailed physical examination. They specifically asked to wear clean undergarments
> Checked eyesight.
> Took urine and blood sample.
> Signed on a declaration before leaving.
> 
> Overall, the staff was friendly and things were well-managed. The data is uploaded at some IMMI portal at each step. If they find anything unusual, the case might be referred to some clinic in Australia by DIBP. Usually, this is not an issue.
> 
> 
> I have uploaded all videos on YouTube so feel free to check that out.
> 
> *https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChdVHq97xXuQOFuAtAJel-g
> *
> It's an amazing feeling and I wish best of luck to everyone. Hang tight guys and see the attachment if you feel down!


Congrats Mate...., Good to see people with 263111 applied in August 2016 getting grants...:yo::yo:


----------



## ronkar12

Hey guys,
I will be lodging visa 189 in a few days.
Question regarding the visa amount (INR) that needs to be paid during visa application. I am applying from India for myself, spouse and my son.

I intend to pay via netbanking. How much the total amount comes after services charges, etc.
So that I have that amount in my bank 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gagneshsharma

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I will be lodging visa 189 in a few days.
> 
> Question regarding the visa amount (INR) that needs to be paid during visa application. I am applying from India for myself, spouse and my son.
> 
> 
> 
> I intend to pay via netbanking. How much the total amount comes after services charges, etc.
> 
> So that I have that amount in my bank
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Don't know if you can use net banking or not. However I paid thru cc on 5 September A$6300 + visa/MasterCard cess fee came to ₹334422/- international transactions vary per exchange rate day to day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12

gagneshsharma said:


> Don't know if you can use net banking or not. However I paid thru cc on 5 September A$6300 + visa/MasterCard cess fee came to ₹334422/- international transactions vary per exchange rate day to day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!
I read in some post that they have paid thru netbanking. Any case let me check.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ronkar12 said:


> Thanks!
> I read in some post that they have paid thru netbanking. Any case let me check.


Are you sure ? I would also like to know 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## ciitbilal

iishan9891 said:


> Congrats Mate...., Good to see people with 263111 applied in August 2016 getting grants...:yo::yo:


Thanks so much.

Best of luck with your case :fingerscrossed:


----------



## prashantbhagat

*Needed Help - Wife Pregnant and Visa lodge*

Hi, It will be really appreciable if anyone can resolve my queries.

I recieved my ITA on 1st Sep and planning to lodge my Visa next Week. I have most of the document ready except for my wife English Test and our PCC. 

My wife is pregnant and is not in a condition to appear for test. Can I lodge the Visa and inform the CO about Status change and also upload of Wife English Test Result after some time. Anyway I intend to travel after my child birth. Will it be any problem if I upload wife English and our PCC after some time. There is also another reason that I would be out of country for 2 months .

Do I require PCC for Kids also.

Thanks,
PKB


----------



## smart_maverick

prashantbhagat said:


> Hi, It will be really appreciable if anyone can resolve my queries.
> 
> I recieved my ITA on 1st Sep and planning to lodge my Visa next Week. I have most of the document ready except for my wife English Test and our PCC.
> 
> My wife is pregnant and is not in a condition to appear for test. Can I lodge the Visa and inform the CO about Status change and also upload of Wife English Test Result after some time. Anyway I intend to travel after my child birth. Will it be any problem if I upload wife English and our PCC after some time. There is also another reason that I would be out of country for 2 months .
> 
> Do I require PCC for Kids also.
> 
> Thanks,
> PKB


PCC for Kids is not required.

For your wife, you need to prove her functional English requirement if she has done her graduation in English. All you need is a letter from her college.
If you are claiming partner skills points, then English test is required.


----------



## vikaschandra

prashantbhagat said:


> Hi, It will be really appreciable if anyone can resolve my queries.
> 
> I recieved my ITA on 1st Sep and planning to lodge my Visa next Week. I have most of the document ready except for my wife English Test and our PCC.
> 
> My wife is pregnant and is not in a condition to appear for test. Can I lodge the Visa and inform the CO about Status change and also upload of Wife English Test Result after some time. Anyway I intend to travel after my child birth. Will it be any problem if I upload wife English and our PCC after some time. There is also another reason that I would be out of country for 2 months .
> 
> Do I require PCC for Kids also.
> 
> Thanks,
> PKB


Don't worry Prashant it is not a problem you can upload the documents at any point of time after visa lodge not mandatory to upload everything before visa lodge. Usually people uplod all the documents upfront in anticipation of Direct grant. But in your case it is better for you to have CO contact. Wait until you have the CO assigned and thereby peovide all the evidences of your wife being pregnant and request for extension. They are understanding enough. 
Kids don't need PCC only for the applicants above 18 years. Make sure that soon as your kid is born you get the Birth Certificate made and apply for the passport. 

If you are traveling (changing your address for more than 14 days) post visa lidge make sure to inform DIBP about your temporary address and contact number. Use form 929 to do so.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys i am going to lodge my visa this week, i have revised the list of documents that iam going to submit kindly have a look and confirm. Please bear with me.


*Identity documents:*

Passport with PCC seal
PCC
AADHAR CARD
BIRTH CERTIFICATE
PASS PORT SIZE PHOTO
 Medicals

*Skill proof documents:*

ACS LETTER
PTE SCORE SENT CONFIRMATION EMAIL
PTE SCORE REPORT
 Degree Certificate
10th mark sheet
12th mark sheet
UG consolidated mark sheet


*Employment proof:*

*Company 1(Worked for 4 years of which 2 years are relevant):*

Last drawn salary full and final settlement sheet with tax slip
May month payslip of the last year
Form 16 for years 2,3 and 4
Reference letter
SD that was submitted to ACS
Experience certificate

*Company 2Working presently*4

Payslips with bank statements for 4 quarters
Form 26 AS
Bonfide employement/address proof certificate
Salary certificate
ID card
Appraisal letter
offer letter
SD that was submitted to ACS

*Forms:*

form 80
form 1221


----------



## ciitbilal

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys i am going to lodge my visa this week, i have revised the list of documents that iam going to submit kindly have a look and confirm. Please bear with me.
> 
> 
> *Identity documents:*
> 
> Passport with PCC seal
> PCC
> AADHAR CARD
> BIRTH CERTIFICATE
> PASS PORT SIZE PHOTO
> Medicals
> 
> *Skill proof documents:*
> 
> ACS LETTER
> PTE SCORE SENT CONFIRMATION EMAIL
> PTE SCORE REPORT
> Degree Certificate
> 10th mark sheet
> 12th mark sheet
> UG consolidated mark sheet
> 
> 
> *Employment proof:*
> 
> *Company 1(Worked for 4 years of which 2 years are relevant):*
> 
> Last drawn salary full and final settlement sheet with tax slip
> May month payslip of the last year
> Form 16 for years 2,3 and 4
> Reference letter
> SD that was submitted to ACS
> Experience certificate
> 
> *Company 2Working presently*4
> 
> Payslips with bank statements for 4 quarters
> Form 26 AS
> Bonfide employement/address proof certificate
> Salary certificate
> ID card
> Appraisal letter
> offer letter
> SD that was submitted to ACS
> 
> *Forms:*
> 
> form 80
> form 1221


Hi,

This is a comprehensive list. I have recently submitted almost same documents and got grant with no issues. You should be good.

PS. I did not submit following:

10/12 mark sheets.
PTE SCORE SENT CONFIRMATION EMAIL [score card should be enough]
PASS PORT SIZE PHOTO [normally, the passport contains photo]

Best of luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Saraaa

Visa lodged on 22 Sep 2016.
Documents attachment in process! 

-----------
Visa 189 
ANZSCO Code: 261313
Points: 65
Invite: 1st Sep 2016


----------



## andreyx108b

Saraaa said:


> Visa lodged on 22 Sep 2016.
> Documents attachment in process!
> 
> -----------
> Visa 189
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Points: 65
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016




Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick19

Hi
I am loosing hope. Lodged application on June 22, 2016 under general accountant occupation pursuant to subclass 189.
The CO from Adelaide contacted me on 21 July asking me to re-submit my Form 80.
It's now more than 90 days from lodgement date and the status is Assessment in Progress.
I'm getting anxious now. N I'm checking my mail account every 20 minutes on the weekdays. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

Bhavna1 said:


> Sorry I have one more question, so I will need two PCC, one from Indian Embassy for India and then one from Ireland local GARDA station?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, that is correct.


----------



## justin787

How long do CO's take to respond in general?
I have contacted mine last Wednesday and I'm yet to get a reply.

I have requested a waiver of 1 pcc required from 12 years ago, and explained that the PCC cannot be issued by the embassy or requested from overseas.

I'm trying to request an official letter confirming this from the embassy but this will most likely take a week. And I'm getting anxious as to what the CO will require and whether she's going to waive it or not.

Should I email her again?


----------



## dvh

behlvipul said:


> Hi Guys !
> 
> Do we need to produce a birth certificate for VISA Lodgement ? Won't a Passport suffice ?


You don't need to provide birth certificate. Other identity documents, including Passport, are enough.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ciitbilal said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is a comprehensive list. I have recently submitted almost same documents and got grant with no issues. You should be good.
> 
> PS. I did not submit following:
> 
> 10/12 mark sheets.
> PTE SCORE SENT CONFIRMATION EMAIL [score card should be enough]
> PASS PORT SIZE PHOTO [normally, the passport contains photo]
> 
> Best of luck :fingerscrossed:


Thanks bilal, @vikas could you please tell me what you think ?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

maverick19 said:


> Hi
> I am loosing hope. Lodged application on June 22, 2016 under general accountant occupation pursuant to subclass 189.
> The CO from Adelaide contacted me on 21 July asking me to re-submit my Form 80.
> It's now more than 90 days from lodgement date and the status is Assessment in Progress.
> I'm getting anxious now. N I'm checking my mail account every 20 minutes on the weekdays.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi we have same timelines

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick19

Moneyjheeta said:


> Hi we have same timelines
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk




And same occupation? Country?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

maverick19 said:


> And same occupation? Country?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is 261311 analyst programmer. 
India
I replied on 8 aug to CO request
On 9 sep CO contacted again to my status enquiry.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick19

Moneyjheeta said:


> Mine is 261311 analyst programmer.
> India
> I replied on 8 aug to CO request
> On 9 sep CO contacted again to my status enquiry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk




Alright kool
What was the second contact for? Was it the same CO that contacted you the first time?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

maverick19 said:


> Alright kool
> What was the second contact for? Was it the same CO that contacted you the first time?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was different CO. He replied to my query of application status which is raised on 23 aug..he replied on 9 sep

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick19

Moneyjheeta said:


> Was different CO. He replied to my query of application status which is raised on 23 aug..he replied on 9 sep
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk




Well I emailed on sept 13th enquiring for my status but no reply till yet..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warrenpat1987

*DIBP Strike*

Hey guys, as most of us are aware that certain committees of the DIBP are going on an industrial action starting today and lasting up until the 9th of October. Could anyone please comment if they receive any communication from DIBP this week? So that we know that the VISA Dept isn't on a strike too?

Cheers


----------



## Viaan

Hi,

Has anybody tried calling DIBP today? 

Viaan


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Viaan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anybody tried calling DIBP today?
> 
> Viaan


Yes called two times. No one picked.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick19

Viaan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anybody tried calling DIBP today?
> 
> Viaan




Hi
Yes, no one is picking up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viaan

Moneyjheeta said:


> Yes called two times. No one picked.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Now they started not to answer phone calls? I mean there is no reply when we mail them as well..


----------



## missemma2005

Viaan said:


> Now they started not to answer phone calls? I mean there is no reply when we mail them as well..


I called them today and got through on the second try, they didn't say anything about the strike. 

Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


----------



## warrenpat1987

missemma2005 said:


> I called them today and got through on the second try, they didn't say anything about the strike.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


Fortunately it's only at the airport then.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Viaan said:


> Now they started not to answer phone calls? I mean there is no reply when we mail them as well..


Just called again and someone picked phn. I asked abt any application timeframe that it has passed 90 days. He said due to high number of applications the delay is gng on. Then i asked is it under normal checking or external or security chks. He said cant share that detail and if anything needed co will contact you and we are trying to process files as quickly as possible.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## jtran09

I just got my grant today at 12:23 PM EAST.


----------



## Fanish

jtran09 said:


> I just got my grant today at 12:23 PM EAST.


Pls share more details like jobcode, points EOi submission date, etc

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## jtran09

Computer Network and System Engineer - 263111
AGE - 30
QUALIFICATION - 15
AUSTRALIA STUDY - 5
EXPERIENCE - 5
PROFESSIONAL YEAR - 5
ENG - 0
OVERALL - 60
ACS Approval - +ve 
EOI DoE(189) - 18-July-2016
189 Invitation - 20-July-2016
189 Visa Submit - 22-July-2016 Onshore
CO Contact - 05-Aug - 2016 ask for PCC to be translated
CO Response - 06- Aug-2016
Grant - 26-Sept-2016


----------



## Sithi

jtran09 said:


> Computer Network and System Engineer - 263111
> AGE - 30
> QUALIFICATION - 15
> AUSTRALIA STUDY - 5
> EXPERIENCE - 5
> PROFESSIONAL YEAR - 5
> ENG - 0
> OVERALL - 60
> ACS Approval - +ve
> EOI DoE(189) - 18-July-2016
> 189 Invitation - 20-July-2016
> 189 Visa Submit - 22-July-2016 Onshore
> CO Contact - 05-Aug - 2016 ask for PCC to be translated
> CO Response - 06- Aug-2016
> Grant - 26-Sept-2016


Is it the Adelaide team?


----------



## iishan9891

jtran09 said:


> I just got my grant today at 12:23 PM EAST.


Congrats mate... Could you please share complete timelines including co contact, which CO team and are you onshore applicant or offshore.


----------



## ronkar12

Originally Posted by Bhavna1 View Post
Sorry I have one more question, so I will need two PCC, one from Indian Embassy for India and then one from Ireland local GARDA station?

Thanks



jairichi said:


> Yes, that is correct.


Hey Jairichi and Bhavna1
Do we need a letter from the Indian embassy in the foreign country as well for PCC? I just got mine from the foreign police department only. Will that not suffice?

Thanks.


----------



## iishan9891

Good news for parent visa extension starting July 2017, it might get extended to 5 years..


----------



## ronkar12

iishan9891 said:


> Good news for parent visa extension starting July 2017, it might get extended to 5 years..


Good news!


----------



## dakshch

Its raining grants for 263111. We have seen maximum number of invitations and grants for this code. In just 2 months almost half the ceiling cap has been reached.
But sadly, 263111 also has the highest waiting time for some unlucky souls.

Day 294 and still nothing


----------



## Micro111999

ciitbilal said:


> By the grace of Almighty, received the golden mail yesterday! Took only 1 - 1.5 months with no verification (in my knowledge). I'm still shocked
> 
> Here are the details:
> 
> 263111 - Offshore.
> 
> *Points*
> Age 30, Language 10, Experience 5, Education 15.
> 
> *Timeline*
> 20-Apr-2016 - ACS
> 19-Jun-2016 - EOI (60 points)
> 06-Jul-2016 - ITA (189)
> 01-Aug-2016 - Visa Lodged (All docs except medical - docs details below)
> 08-Aug-2016 - CO Adelaide Allocated & Medical Requested
> 10-Aug-2016 - Medical (details below)
> 14- Aug-2016 - Medical Updated Online by local clinic
> * Referred to "BUPA Medical Services" which cleared in a couple of days.
> 23-Sep-2016 - GRANT
> 25-Jul-2017 - IED
> 
> *Docs Submitted*
> General: Passport, Birth Certificate, ACS Assessment Result, IELTS Result Card, Form 80 (filled digitally including signatures), Police Character Certificate, Polio Vaccination Certificate
> Education: University Degree + Transcript (no high school/college stuff)
> Employment: Reference Letters (same as ACS), Appraisal Letters, Payslips (no payslip for one of the employers), Contract Letters, Bank Statements (highlighted salary transfers in the .pdf file).
> * All docs were color scan and uploaded in PDF. No notary or anything like that.
> * No proof submitted for employment which was deducted by ACS.
> * Bundled same type of documents e.g. payslips of a single employer were bundled in a single file.
> 
> *Medical*
> 
> Generated HAP ID from my IMMI account. Got appointment at local center for USD 80 in 8 days. This is what happened there:
> 
> First they took picture and verified the documents e.g. passport & HAP ID.
> Submitted the fee in cash (may vary for you.)
> Chest XRAY was done.
> Detailed physical examination. They specifically asked to wear clean undergarments
> Checked eyesight.
> Took urine and blood sample.
> Signed on a declaration before leaving.
> 
> Overall, the staff was friendly and things were well-managed. The data is uploaded at some IMMI portal at each step. If they find anything unusual, the case might be referred to some clinic in Australia by DIBP. Usually, this is not an issue.
> 
> 
> I have uploaded all videos on YouTube so feel free to check that out.
> 
> *https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChdVHq97xXuQOFuAtAJel-g
> *
> It's an amazing feeling and I wish best of luck to everyone. Hang tight guys and see the attachment if you feel down!


Congratulations ciitbilal  and thank you for your videos

Good luck for your future endeavors!


----------



## smart_maverick

maverick19 said:


> Hi
> I am loosing hope. Lodged application on June 22, 2016 under general accountant occupation pursuant to subclass 189.
> The CO from Adelaide contacted me on 21 July asking me to re-submit my Form 80.
> It's now more than 90 days from lodgement date and the status is Assessment in Progress.
> I'm getting anxious now. N I'm checking my mail account every 20 minutes on the weekdays.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't worry mate, the usual processing time after CO contact is 3 months and they try to assess 75% visas in that time....

You can check with GSM Adelaide office to check the status and ask if there are undertaking any external employment verification check...

Best of luck and don't loose patience.


----------



## smart_maverick

jtran09 said:


> I just got my grant today at 12:23 PM EAST.


Congratulations !!!

When you planning to move?
Whats your IED?


----------



## jairichi

ronkar12 said:


> Originally Posted by Bhavna1 View Post
> Sorry I have one more question, so I will need two PCC, one from Indian Embassy for India and then one from Ireland local GARDA station?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jairichi and Bhavna1
> Do we need a letter from the Indian embassy in the foreign country as well for PCC? I just got mine from the foreign police department only. Will that not suffice?
> 
> Thanks.


One PCC from each country provided at national/federal level. 
The exception is US "if one has lived in US in past year for 3 months or more then state PCC from each state where the stay was 3 months or more.


----------



## BHPS

Hello Experts,
I have been Recontacted by New CO and the new boss asked my spouse the following questions:-
1. How were you financially supported your master's degree?
2. How were you financially supported your Bachelor's degree?
3. What were you doing during the end of high school and before the start of secondary school which was the gap of 2 months i.e. April 19xx to May 19xx?
4. Similarly,What were you doing during the end of Secondary school and before a start of Graduation which was the gap of 2 months i.e. May 19xx to June 19xx?
5. In Employment there was a gap of 1 year after completing masters and start of the first Job with proper proofs so who supported you for this one year.



It was my bad that we didn't remember the exact date and month of completing years back in those years and now even 1-month gap is questionable.

May I request experts to please guide as to what should be the answers now as :-


1. in our Asian countries our parents majorly support us for bachelors and Masters course if they can so shall I Update them as "supported by parents and private tuitions" for question 1 and 2
2. For ques 3 and 4 , I am planning to write "Preparing for Higher studies"
3. For ques 5 I am planning to write:- I was seeking employment, was supporting my dad's business

Any confirmations would really help me !

Thanks


----------



## AminRayani

jtran09 said:


> I just got my grant today at 12:23 PM EAST.


Congrats mate. At least a confirmation that they are not on strike this week.

Cheers


----------



## uday63

Hi Guys,

Does visa grant time depend on Job code?

How long is it taking for Visa grant for 261313 ppl these days provided all documentation is ready n perfect?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys i am going to lodge my visa this week, i have revised the list of documents that iam going to submit kindly have a look and confirm. Please bear with me.
> 
> 
> *Identity documents:*
> 
> Passport with PCC seal
> PCC
> AADHAR CARD
> BIRTH CERTIFICATE
> PASS PORT SIZE PHOTO
> Medicals
> 
> *Skill proof documents:*
> 
> ACS LETTER
> PTE SCORE SENT CONFIRMATION EMAIL
> PTE SCORE REPORT
> Degree Certificate
> 10th mark sheet
> 12th mark sheet
> UG consolidated mark sheet
> 
> 
> *Employment proof:*
> 
> *Company 1(Worked for 4 years of which 2 years are relevant):*
> 
> Last drawn salary full and final settlement sheet with tax slip
> May month payslip of the last year
> Form 16 for years 2,3 and 4
> Reference letter
> SD that was submitted to ACS
> Experience certificate
> 
> *Company 2Working presently*4
> 
> Payslips with bank statements for 4 quarters
> Form 26 AS
> Bonfide employement/address proof certificate
> Salary certificate
> ID card
> Appraisal letter
> offer letter
> SD that was submitted to ACS
> 
> *Forms:*
> 
> form 80
> form 1221


Andrey, Vikas your 2 cents please 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

Does anyone what is this error. It comes when i try to pay my visa fees through my master card.

"Payment failed: Unspecified Failure"


----------



## jtran09

I'm already in Aus.


----------



## jtran09

*CO Team*



Sithi said:


> Is it the Adelaide team?


Brisbane


----------



## jtran09

smart_maverick said:


> Congratulations !!!
> 
> When you planning to move?
> Whats your IED?


I'm already in Aus.


----------



## gagneshsharma

Manan008 said:


> Does anyone what is this error. It comes when i try to pay my visa fees through my master card.
> 
> 
> 
> "Payment failed: Unspecified Failure"




I would contact bank to check if they are holding due to potentially misuse. Call up you bank and let them know in advance that your making payment of A$xxxx. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

gagneshsharma said:


> I would contact bank to check if they are holding due to potentially misuse. Call up you bank and let them know in advance that your making payment of A$xxxx.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did. They said everything is alright from our side...YOu should check with dibp.


----------



## smart_maverick

jtran09 said:


> I'm already in Aus.


Okay... good..


----------



## kanavsharma

*Waiting waitng and waiting*

Has anyone recently called them to enquire about visa status?
My case is under Brisbane CO - velly.

I submitted my documents and application on 19 march and was done with medical on 11th may.
Since then i am seeing my application under progress only.
I have emailed them 4 times and also called twice.
But all the say is to have patience..
Patience is dying  


Is there any special email id to send email to? 


Regards
Kanav
189 subclass (261313)


----------



## Sush1

I have called them 5 times but I got same answer every time.



kanavsharma said:


> Has anyone recently called them to enquire about visa status?
> My case is under Brisbane CO - velly.
> 
> I submitted my documents and application on 19 march and was done with medical on 11th may.
> Since then i am seeing my application under progress only.
> I have emailed them 4 times and also called twice.
> But all the say is to have patience..
> Patience is dying
> 
> 
> Is there any special email id to send email to?
> 
> 
> Regards
> Kanav
> 189 subclass (261313)


----------



## maverick19

What I gathered from the immitracker was that grants go to around 3-4 accountants every month. So far this month they have given grants to 2 accountants. Maybe I'm wrong, but that's the trend I observed from the immitracker. Any accountants here who are eagerly waiting for the golden email ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Andrey, Vikas your 2 cents please
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


You are good to go mate it is a comprehensive list.


----------



## Sush1

Waiting since 1st April.



maverick19 said:


> What I gathered from the immitracker was that grants go to around 3-4 accountants every month. So far this month they have given grants to 2 accountants. Maybe I'm wrong, but that's the trend I observed from the immitracker. Any accountants here who are eagerly waiting for the golden email ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick19

Sush1 said:


> Waiting since 1st April.



Can feel your pain. Have you claimed work ex? Any update on employment verification?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahan

hi all..
can anyone advice on how to get Police Clearance Certificate from Singapore for 189 visa?
what i read sp far, is that they don't issue PCC to foreigners.. if this the case how can we provide pcc for immigration? and if they do issue than can your relative living there in Singapore collect it on ur behalf with all required documents?
please help...


----------



## Sush1

15 points

No Employment Verification as far as I know.



maverick19 said:


> Can feel your pain. Have you claimed work ex? Any update on employment verification?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissionAus_2016

*Yeahhhhhh... MY DAY .. VISA GRANTED FINALLY*

Hello Friends...

Finally I got this opportunity to thanks all forum members as with everyone's support I got my day Today .. that is ... 

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

*Australia PR - Visa Grant - Subclass 189 ... *

Big Thanks to Allmighty.. Family members.. All Friends and everyone infact in this world who stood with me in this Journey/

Hope max details are there in my signature..

:third::third::third:


----------



## aussieby2016

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Hello Friends...
> 
> Finally I got this opportunity to thanks all forum members as with everyone's support I got my day Today .. that is ...
> 
> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> *Australia PR - Visa Grant - Subclass 189 ... *
> 
> Big Thanks to Allmighty.. Family members.. All Friends and everyone infact in this world who stood with me in this Journey/
> 
> Hope max details are there in my signature..
> 
> :third::third::third:


finally it arrived after a long long wait......congratulations enjoy the new feeling......


----------



## v.singh9256

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Hello Friends...
> 
> Finally I got this opportunity to thanks all forum members as with everyone's support I got my day Today .. that is ...
> 
> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> *Australia PR - Visa Grant - Subclass 189 ... *
> 
> Big Thanks to Allmighty.. Family members.. All Friends and everyone infact in this world who stood with me in this Journey/
> 
> Hope max details are there in my signature..
> 
> :third::third::third:


Congrats buddy...enjoy ur day

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk


----------



## BirdEyetoPR

Congratulations and All the best for your movement


----------



## jairichi

BHPS said:


> Hello Experts,
> I have been Recontacted by New CO and the new boss asked my spouse the following questions:-
> 1. How were you financially supported your master's degree?
> 2. How were you financially supported your Bachelor's degree?
> 3. What were you doing during the end of high school and before the start of secondary school which was the gap of 2 months i.e. April 19xx to May 19xx?
> 4. Similarly,What were you doing during the end of Secondary school and before a start of Graduation which was the gap of 2 months i.e. May 19xx to June 19xx?
> 5. In Employment there was a gap of 1 year after completing masters and start of the first Job with proper proofs so who supported you for this one year.
> 
> 
> 
> It was my bad that we didn't remember the exact date and month of completing years back in those years and now even 1-month gap is questionable.
> 
> May I request experts to please guide as to what should be the answers now as :-
> 
> 
> 1. in our Asian countries our parents majorly support us for bachelors and Masters course if they can so shall I Update them as "supported by parents and private tuitions" for question 1 and 2
> 2. For ques 3 and 4 , I am planning to write "Preparing for Higher studies"
> 3. For ques 5 I am planning to write:- I was seeking employment, was supporting my dad's business
> 
> Any confirmations would really help me !
> 
> Thanks


1 & 2: Parents support.
3 & 4: Summer holidays
5. Searching for employment and supported by parents.


----------



## Deeps2016

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Hello Friends...
> 
> Finally I got this opportunity to thanks all forum members as with everyone's support I got my day Today .. that is ...
> 
> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> *Australia PR - Visa Grant - Subclass 189 ... *
> 
> Big Thanks to Allmighty.. Family members.. All Friends and everyone infact in this world who stood with me in this Journey/
> 
> Hope max details are there in my signature..
> 
> :third::third::third:


.



Congrats and all the very best...Hopefully i'll also join the grand club soon...


----------



## goaustralianow

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Hello Friends...
> 
> Finally I got this opportunity to thanks all forum members as with everyone's support I got my day Today .. that is ...
> 
> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> *Australia PR - Visa Grant - Subclass 189 ... *
> 
> Big Thanks to Allmighty.. Family members.. All Friends and everyone infact in this world who stood with me in this Journey/
> 
> Hope max details are there in my signature..
> 
> :third::third::third:


Congratulations buddy! And all the very best for your future endeavors!

I also got the call from AHC on 2nd Sept 2016 but here's still waiting for the golden mail :Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## goaustralianow

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Hello Friends...
> 
> Finally I got this opportunity to thanks all forum members as with everyone's support I got my day Today .. that is ...
> 
> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> *Australia PR - Visa Grant - Subclass 189 ... *
> 
> Big Thanks to Allmighty.. Family members.. All Friends and everyone infact in this world who stood with me in this Journey/
> 
> Hope max details are there in my signature..
> 
> :third::third::third:


Just want to know at what time IST you got the email?


----------



## Marshall153

Hi Guys,

I have lodged EOI - 189 for software engineer role with 60 points on august 1st week this year. Looking at the trend, to get an invite sooner I need to upgrade my score by giving PTE again so that my total points will be 70.

Previous PTE score:
Listening - 90
speaking - 77
Reading - 78
Writing - 90

Could anyone please let me know when the next set of invitations will be released?
Is there any periodic cycle for invitations?

Knowing this will help me in preparation, so that I will have time to prepare, give my best shot and upload the scores before release of the next set of invitations.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Marshall C


----------



## BHPS

jairichi said:


> 1 & 2: Parents support.
> 3 & 4: Summer holidays
> 5. Searching for employment and supported by parents.



Thanks jairichi


----------



## jairichi

Marshall153 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged EOI - 189 for software engineer role with 60 points on august 1st week this year. Looking at the trend, to get an invite sooner I need to upgrade my score by giving PTE again so that my total points will be 70.
> 
> Previous PTE score:
> Listening - 90
> speaking - 77
> Reading - 78
> Writing - 90
> 
> Could anyone please let me know when the next set of invitations will be released?
> Is there any periodic cycle for invitations?
> 
> Knowing this will help me in preparation, so that I will have time to prepare, give my best shot and upload the scores before release of the next set of invitations.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Marshall C


Every two weeks. Next one is this Wednesday.


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations Man.



MissionAus_2016 said:


> Hello Friends...
> 
> Finally I got this opportunity to thanks all forum members as with everyone's support I got my day Today .. that is ...
> 
> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> *Australia PR - Visa Grant - Subclass 189 ... *
> 
> Big Thanks to Allmighty.. Family members.. All Friends and everyone infact in this world who stood with me in this Journey/
> 
> Hope max details are there in my signature..
> 
> :third::third::third:


----------



## forw.jane

Marshall153 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged EOI - 189 for software engineer role with 60 points on august 1st week this year. Looking at the trend, to get an invite sooner I need to upgrade my score by giving PTE again so that my total points will be 70.
> 
> Previous PTE score:
> Listening - 90
> speaking - 77
> Reading - 78
> Writing - 90
> 
> Could anyone please let me know when the next set of invitations will be released?
> Is there any periodic cycle for invitations?
> 
> Knowing this will help me in preparation, so that I will have time to prepare, give my best shot and upload the scores before release of the next set of invitations.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Marshall C


You can check @ SkillSelect -> Invitation Round Tab -> Next invitation rounds

In the month of September the rounds were on 1st, 14th and 28th September.


----------



## sourabhmatta

Guys,

I think today is the GRANT day...Got atleast 4 phone calls of my friends who lodged their visas in end of Aug, may be 29th or 30th and got their grants today for 261313.

So i think before X-Mas they will clear most of the cases for this year.


----------



## Marshall153

Thanks Much.

May I consider after this Wednesday, next one would be on October 12th (Wednesday) ?

Regards,
Marshall C


----------



## aussieby2016

sourabhmatta said:


> Guys,
> 
> I think today is the GRANT day...Got atleast 4 phone calls of my friends who lodged their visas in end of Aug, may be 29th or 30th and got their grants today for 261313.
> 
> So i think before X-Mas they will clear most of the cases for this year.


noop...even after Christmas there are many cases pending and they get cleared later in the next year...its only your luck and your CO's satisfaction that can bring out a faster grant....rest all such presumptions are useless..... (Sorry if you find me harsh but saying truth is better than honey coated lies)....


----------



## BHPS

It looks like Brisbane team is into action now as i heard that they have most of the cases pending than others.
Since morning I have seen a good movement in this branch(via multiple sources) , May not be the case as it looks currently but that's my analysis.

Just to update you all that it was our 120 days after logging application.
Check details in my signature.

May God bless all of us with the golden mail VERY VERY SOON...
AMEN


----------



## AminRayani

*Employment verification*

Guys,

How you get to know that employment verification is done? What happen in case where CO has contacted employer and they do not respond for let say a month.

Just getting curious.


----------



## sourabhmatta

aussieby2016

That is fine even I am not relying on any honey coated lies. This is what i got to know from some seniors. I am not presuming anything

And secondly, you cant just put everything on ur luck. Believe yourself, if you haven't done a anything wrong in ur application then need not to worry.






aussieby2016 said:


> noop...even after Christmas there are many cases pending and they get cleared later in the next year...its only your luck and your CO's satisfaction that can bring out a faster grant....rest all such presumptions are useless..... (Sorry if you find me harsh but saying truth is better than honey coated lies)....


----------



## jairichi

Marshall153 said:


> Thanks Much.
> 
> May I consider after this Wednesday, next one would be on October 12th (Wednesday) ?
> 
> Regards,
> Marshall C


Yes. Do not rush yourself. Prepare well. If you get 70 points invitation is immediate.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

goaustralianow said:


> just want to know at what time ist you got the email?


10:30am ist


----------



## ciitbilal

Micro111999 said:


> Congratulations ciitbilal  and thank you for your videos
> 
> Good luck for your future endeavors!



Thanks and best of luck with your case.


----------



## aussieby2016

sourabhmatta said:


> aussieby2016
> 
> That is fine even I am not relying on any honey coated lies. This is what i got to know from some seniors. I am not presuming anything
> 
> And secondly, you cant just put everything on ur luck. Believe yourself, if you haven't done a anything wrong in ur application then need not to worry.


with DIBP its all luck...what do you think is preventing people from getting a grant since last 6 months though their case is crystal clear without anything wrong (I personally know many of them).....and what is so special about cases from high risk countries that they get grants in merge few weeks.....it has to be luck dude apart from providing true documents and facts......


----------



## andreyx108b

sourabhmatta said:


> Guys,
> 
> I think today is the GRANT day...Got atleast 4 phone calls of my friends who lodged their visas in end of Aug, may be 29th or 30th and got their grants today for 261313.
> 
> So i think before X-Mas they will clear most of the cases for this year.




Are you agent or something? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sourabhmatta

Maybe aussieby2016. 

"DIBP Luck"



aussieby2016 said:


> with DIBP its all luck...what do you think is preventing people from getting a grant since last 6 months though their case is crystal clear without anything wrong (I personally know many of them).....and what is so special about cases from high risk countries that they get grants in merge few weeks.....it has to be luck dude apart from providing true documents and facts......


----------



## sourabhmatta

Nah, Not an agent or something

My friends lodged theirs visas in august end, they all got their grants today only.



andreyx108b said:


> Are you agent or something?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjdinesh

Hello Friends

I need your guidance, I have received my invite for 189 subclass, they have given time till Nov 13th to apply.
My wife needs to sit for the PTE exam to prove her functional English . This exam is scheduled on last week of October.
Should I wait for my wife result to be out and then apply or apply now then later send the result to the CO.


----------



## Pinoralia

sjdinesh said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I need your guidance, I have received my invite for 189 subclass, they have given time till Nov 13th to apply.
> My wife needs to sit for the PTE exam to prove her functional English . This exam is scheduled on last week of October.
> Should I wait for my wife result to be out and then apply or apply now then later send the result to the CO.


Apply now, you an always update the PTE result later. PTE result will be out in two days. There is possibility the CO starts working on d documents uploaded first.

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

sjdinesh said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I need your guidance, I have received my invite for 189 subclass, they have given time till Nov 13th to apply.
> My wife needs to sit for the PTE exam to prove her functional English . This exam is scheduled on last week of October.
> Should I wait for my wife result to be out and then apply or apply now then later send the result to the CO.


If she had done her college/university studies with English as medium of instruction then a letter from college/university will be sufficient.


----------



## maverick19

Grant rate is really low for accountants 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinoralia

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Hello Friends...
> 
> Finally I got this opportunity to thanks all forum members as with everyone's support I got my day Today .. that is ...
> 
> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> *Australia PR - Visa Grant - Subclass 189 ... *
> 
> Big Thanks to Allmighty.. Family members.. All Friends and everyone infact in this world who stood with me in this Journey/
> 
> Hope max details are there in my signature..
> 
> :third::third::third:


Congrats...........

You got the grant today?

Want to confirm to know if DIBP officials didn't embark on the industrial action.

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## forw.jane

Marshall153 said:


> Thanks Much.
> 
> May I consider after this Wednesday, next one would be on October 12th (Wednesday) ?
> 
> Regards,
> Marshall C


Yes hopefully 12th and 26th October


----------



## aussieby2016

sjdinesh said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I need your guidance, I have received my invite for 189 subclass, they have given time till Nov 13th to apply.
> My wife needs to sit for the PTE exam to prove her functional English . This exam is scheduled on last week of October.
> Should I wait for my wife result to be out and then apply or apply now then later send the result to the CO.


apply now and later when the CO asks for your spouse's functional English test result, inform him/her about the status then with the attachments about test date.....


----------



## Fanish

aussieby2016 said:


> apply now and later when the CO asks for your spouse's functional English test result, inform him/her about the status then with the attachments about test date.....


For the wife functional English test, I have the letter from her school. Hope this should also work ?

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## dansimp

Hey Guys, Need somemoral support. 

My work visa expires on 1st Nov. I am hoping to get my ACS +ve assessment done by Friday(Priority). 

My question is if I apply for EOI for Software Engineer Category(65) for 189 and 190(65+5) visas. What is the probability that I will get the invite before 1st of Nov. Does going through a lawyer expedite this process?


----------



## Brane

*Bank Statements*

Hi Experts,
Is it mandatory to provide financial statements of Bank accounts as a part of documentation for 189/190 subclass?

If yes, why is it required? 

For employment, I have already done my assessment from a listed assessing body. So shouldn't that positive assessment letter act as a proof of employment and education as well?

If bank statements re required, do we require the certified copies of the same as well or simply colour copies of the statement will suffice?

Please help!!

Regards,
Brane


----------



## samsonk76

Hi Deeps2016,


We have the same date of application and ANZCO.


All the best!!

_____________________________________________________

ICT Business Analyst 261111 (65 Points)
ACS CLEARED 3/12/2015
EOI Submitted 11/12/2015
Invited 29/01/2016 
Visa Lodged 17/02/2016 
1st CO Assign/Contact 29/02/2016
Medicals & PCC Completed 15/03/2016 
2nd CO Contact 07/04/2016 - PCC for Spouse UAE visit - Sent correct dates for UAE visit (less than a year) requesting exemption
CO confirmed UAE PCC not required 23/04/2016
AHC (Delhi) Verification call 19/05/2016
Grant : XX/XX/2016 :fingerscrossed:




Deeps2016 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats and all the very best...Hopefully i'll also join the grand club soon...


----------



## warrenpat1987

dansimp said:


> Hey Guys, Need somemoral support.
> 
> My work visa expires on 1st Nov. I am hoping to get my ACS +ve assessment done by Friday(Priority).
> 
> My question is if I apply for EOI for Software Engineer Category(65) for 189 and 190(65+5) visas. What is the probability that I will get the invite before 1st of Nov. Does going through a lawyer expedite this process?


Hey mate you should definitely get it.

As per expediting the invite process goes, no one can influence it because invitations are run automatically with no human intervention whatsoever.

You should definitely get an invite before 1st Nov. If you've got an element of doubt, is there a way you can increase your points ?


----------



## iishan9891

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Hello Friends...
> 
> Finally I got this opportunity to thanks all forum members as with everyone's support I got my day Today .. that is ...
> 
> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> *Australia PR - Visa Grant - Subclass 189 ... *
> 
> Big Thanks to Allmighty.. Family members.. All Friends and everyone infact in this world who stood with me in this Journey/
> 
> Hope max details are there in my signature..
> 
> :third::third::third:


Congratulations Mate.....


----------



## RajS007

Friends,

I need your guidance ..

What does "*Suspend*" option in EOI mean? What is the impact on my EOI application if I suspend it for few months?
EOI displays 3 options - Withdraw, Suspend and Update.

Looking forward to your help if someone can please explain. Thanks!


----------



## pangaria

Dear Experts,

I received the invite on 14 Sept and completed the online application by 15 Sept (with the exclusion of PCC and Medicals). 

Can you help me with when I can expect the CO to be assigned?
When a CO is assigned, other than receiving email, will it also show on the immi account? 
If CO asks for more documents, will I see that information on immi account as well?

Thanks already


----------



## Fanish

dansimp said:


> Hey Guys, Need somemoral support.
> 
> My work visa expires on 1st Nov. I am hoping to get my ACS +ve assessment done by Friday(Priority).
> 
> My question is if I apply for EOI for Software Engineer Category(65) for 189 and 190(65+5) visas. What is the probability that I will get the invite before 1st of Nov. Does going through a lawyer expedite this process?


I am assuming that you job code is 2613. In this job code the waiting period is usually 2 weeks from the date of EOI submission. 2 weeks is the minimum for 65 pointers. If you are lucky you may even get early.

I believe bringing lawyer will not expedite the processing.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## sjdinesh

Pinoralia said:


> Apply now, you an always update the PTE result later. PTE result will be out in two days. There is possibility the CO starts working on d documents uploaded first.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot for the quick reply.


----------



## sjdinesh

jairichi said:


> If she had done her college/university studies with English as medium of instruction then a letter from college/university will be sufficient.


Hi, Thanks for the reply. My wife did two diploma each of one year duration with medium of instruction as English .But not sure whether it will satisfy the below criteria mentioned in immigration website. That's why to be on the safer side registered for PTE exam, in case if the CO insist for.

"Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English."


----------



## sjdinesh

aussieby2016 said:


> apply now and later when the CO asks for your spouse's functional English test result, inform him/her about the status then with the attachments about test date.....


Hi ,Thanks a lot for your guidance.


----------



## ronkar12

Hey fellow mates...
Need help with some questions in form80: (I am from India)

Q6) Do you currently have citizenship from any country?
I put yes and state 'INDIAN, BIRTH' and I put my DOB as date I gained this citizenship. Right?

Q9) Do you have a current passport or travel document?
In here there is a question that says 'Is this the original issue date?'
I have an expired passport as well. I should mention its date of issue here...right?

Q20) Give details of all tertiary education and quali cations:
I should mention from 10th std till Bachelors...right?

Have I understood them right? Sorry if my questions were silly 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Bairy

Sush1 said:


> 15 points
> 
> No Employment Verification as far as I know.


If CO request work experience documents means probably u will not have employmentverification.


----------



## anoop21

*answers, inline*



ronkar12 said:


> Hey fellow mates...
> Need help with some questions in form80: (I am from India)
> 
> Q6) Do you currently have citizenship from any country?
> I put yes and state 'INDIAN, BIRTH' and I put my DOB as date I gained this citizenship. Right? - Yes, correct
> 
> Q9) Do you have a current passport or travel document?
> In here there is a question that says 'Is this the original issue date?'
> I have an expired passport as well. I should mention its date of issue here...right? - Yes, provide your ACTIVE PP Issue date, Expired PP details provide in Q11 to 13
> 
> Q20) Give details of all tertiary education and quali cations:
> I should mention from 10th std till Bachelors...right? - correct, 10th, 12th , grad
> 
> Have I understood them right? Sorry if my questions were silly
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


answers inline


----------



## aussiedream87

RajS007 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I need your guidance ..
> 
> What does "*Suspend*" option in EOI mean? What is the impact on my EOI application if I suspend it for few months?
> EOI displays 3 options - Withdraw, Suspend and Update.
> 
> Looking forward to your help if someone can please explain. Thanks!


Suspended state is fine. You can activate it when required.


----------



## aussiedream87

pangaria said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I received the invite on 14 Sept and completed the online application by 15 Sept (with the exclusion of PCC and Medicals).
> 
> Can you help me with when I can expect the CO to be assigned?
> When a CO is assigned, other than receiving email, will it also show on the immi account?
> If CO asks for more documents, will I see that information on immi account as well?
> 
> Thanks already


All the Best!! The standard timelines are suppose to be 90 days. However, if everything is in tact you can expect an direct grant. Again this subjective from case to case.


----------



## karthiktk

Brane said:


> Hi Experts,
> Is it mandatory to provide financial statements of Bank accounts as a part of documentation for 189/190 subclass?
> 
> If yes, why is it required?
> 
> For employment, I have already done my assessment from a listed assessing body. So shouldn't that positive assessment letter act as a proof of employment and education as well?
> 
> If bank statements re required, do we require the certified copies of the same as well or simply colour copies of the statement will suffice?
> 
> Please help!!
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


Bank statements are not mandatory. Some members suggest to provide them as a proof of salary credit. If you can provide Payslips/Form16 then there is no need to provide bank statements.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Pinoralia said:


> Congrats...........
> 
> You got the grant today?
> 
> Want to confirm to know if DIBP officials didn't embark on the industrial action.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk




Which industrial action? I dint get it..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinoralia

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Which industrial action? I dint get it..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We heard some gist last week that DIBP is going on one week strike.

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

Pinoralia said:


> We heard some gist last week that DIBP is going on one week strike.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


I dont think so


----------



## andreyx108b

Pinoralia said:


> We heard some gist last week that DIBP is going on one week strike.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk




Please stop spreading this info. At least read few pages back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abi2305

my friend has applied visa 189 class PR and has been granted bridging visa. bridging A class WA and sub class 010. in the bridging visa notice letter its mentioned that we have full permission to work. but cureently his 457 visa is active hence bridging visa is not yet effective. now can he switch the job on bridging visa? please provide your thoughts

Thanks


----------



## warrenpat1987

abi2305 said:


> my friend has applied visa 189 class PR and has been granted bridging visa. bridging A class WA and sub class 010. in the bridging visa notice letter its mentioned that we have full permission to work. but cureently his 457 visa is active hence bridging visa is not yet effective. now can he switch the job on bridging visa? please provide your thoughts
> 
> Thanks


Nope, not until his Bridging Visa comes into effect. Given that he is still on a 457, he will need to abide by the rules set forth for that visa sub-class (in this case 457) till it expires and the Bridging Visa comes into effect. However, if the PR is processed then 457 will be suspended and 189/190 will come into effect. He can then switch jobs.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Hello Friends...
> 
> Finally I got this opportunity to thanks all forum members as with everyone's support I got my day Today .. that is ...
> 
> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> *Australia PR - Visa Grant - Subclass 189 ... *
> 
> Big Thanks to Allmighty.. Family members.. All Friends and everyone infact in this world who stood with me in this Journey/
> 
> Hope max details are there in my signature..
> 
> :third::third::third:



Congrats Bro, enjoy the moment...


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Day 193 and still waiting.....

To,
Respected Case officer,
Please ask me for any necessary documents,I am ready to submit them.

I hope any case officer going through the forum looks at it.


----------



## Prabinjo

maverick19 said:


> What I gathered from the immitracker was that grants go to around 3-4 accountants every month. So far this month they have given grants to 2 accountants. Maybe I'm wrong, but that's the trend I observed from the immitracker. Any accountants here who are eagerly waiting for the golden email ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hello Maverick and all the experts 
Can you please tell me what are the requirements for an accountant to be qualified for submission .
Can a person who works in bank apply ? 
Does he have to look only for account section or will looking for overall account of the bank will do ?
I would be thankful for yours answers . 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jayachandran_b

warrenpat1987 said:


> abi2305 said:
> 
> 
> 
> my friend has applied visa 189 class PR and has been granted bridging visa. bridging A class WA and sub class 010. in the bridging visa notice letter its mentioned that we have full permission to work. but cureently his 457 visa is active hence bridging visa is not yet effective. now can he switch the job on bridging visa? please provide your thoughts
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not until his Bridging Visa comes into effect. Given that he is still on a 457, he will need to abide by the rules set forth for that visa sub-class (in this case 457) till it expires and the Bridging Visa comes into effect. However, if the PR is processed then 457 will be suspended and 189/190 will come into effect. He can then switch jobs.
Click to expand...

This is wrong. Even when the bridging visa comes in to effect he cannot switch jobs. Bridging visa will extend the restrictions on existing visa (in this case the 457).


----------



## dvh

pangaria said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I received the invite on 14 Sept and completed the online application by 15 Sept (with the exclusion of PCC and Medicals).
> 
> Can you help me with when I can expect the CO to be assigned?
> When a CO is assigned, other than receiving email, will it also show on the immi account?
> If CO asks for more documents, will I see that information on immi account as well?
> 
> Thanks already


In my understanding by keeping eyes on ImmiTracker and this forum, You should expect CO allocation this week.
The status in the ImmiAccount will change from "Application Received" to something else. Check following link to understand what to expect next:

https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf

You can view all the correspondence from CO or Auto-generated emails in "View application mailbox" option inside your application in ImmiAccount. It has 100% information that would have been sent to your emails for whatsoever reason by DIBP regarding your application.

Hope it will help.


----------



## dvh

jayachandran_b said:


> This is wrong. Even when the bridging visa comes in to effect he cannot switch jobs. Bridging visa will extend the restrictions on existing visa (in this case the 457).


Lets make it simple. Please check your VEVO for your existing visa and then, for your bridging visa. It will show NO RESULT for your bridging visa because it is not in effect. So, you have to abide all the conditions for your existing visa. Bridging visa comes into effect once your existing visa expires.
I am 100% sure about this due to having long personal experience.

Also, if you read all pages of Bridging visa grant letter, It does even mention the type of visa you currently hold and have to abide conditions of.


----------



## jairichi

Prabinjo said:


> Hello Maverick and all the experts
> Can you please tell me what are the requirements for an accountant to be qualified for submission .
> Can a person who works in bank apply ?
> Does he have to look only for account section or will looking for overall account of the bank will do ?
> I would be thankful for yours answers .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Your R&Rs should match ANZSCO code's job description.


----------



## Prabinjo

jairichi said:


> Your R&Rs should match ANZSCO code's job description.




Can you please link me the address
Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

Prabinjo said:


> Can you please link me the address
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.anzscosearch.com/221111
Click on 'Unit Group Information".


----------



## rosharma9

Its been 11 days I provided the requested additional documents. Feels like 11 months already.
Congratulations to those who got the grant today. Best of luck to the people like me.


----------



## dink2s

Does anyone know where can I get some documents translated from hindi to english in banaglore. Who is authourised to do that? Do I need to notarize?


----------



## dvh

dink2s said:


> Does anyone know where can I get some documents translated from hindi to english in banaglore. Who is authourised to do that? Do I need to notarize?


If you want to use it for immigration to Australia, get it done by NAATI approved translator.

It is complete online process. It will cost you around AU$70-80, but you will never have to do it again. It is valid forever. Also, you don't need to go anywhere. Just find translator from NAATI website or via google, send them scanned copy of the original document, make a payment, and they will send you translated document which is valid for DIBP (and almost everywhere).
I know it because I was in the similar situation when I needed my birth certificate translated from Gujarati to English.
fyi, I ended up not getting it done because Passport worked instead of Birth Certificate for 189 Application.


----------



## nydruva

*457 to Bridging to 189*



jayachandran_b said:


> This is wrong. Even when the bridging visa comes in to effect he cannot switch jobs. Bridging visa will extend the restrictions on existing visa (in this case the 457).


Hi Guys,
Just to clear the doubt, I am currently on a 457 who has applied for a 189 and have been issued a Bridging Visa A. This doesn't mean that my bridging has come into effect. I have to still abide by the restrictions on my 457 visa. However, If my 457 gets cancelled (maybe due to redundancy or termination or expired - Note you still have 90 days from redundancy day), as per DIBP even my bridging visa A will get cancelled. I will need to apply for a bridging visa E to be able to work or you will have to contact DIBP in such a case, refer to your bridging visa A issued - it clearly mentions that. Having said that, the downside of your 457 being cancelled will be that your time in australia will be zeroed out and your time will again begin once you get your PR (I am referring to you being in Australia for 4 years to be eligible for citizenship). So, I would rather stay on my 457 and not switch jobs till my PR comes to answer the question and the scenario. It is a bit complicated. 

I hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## jairichi

dink2s said:


> Does anyone know where can I get some documents translated from hindi to english in banaglore. Who is authourised to do that? Do I need to notarize?


All you need is a certified translation.
Mine was accepted by DIBP with no issue.
Lyric Labs | Translation Services Company - ISO 9001, DIN EN 15038 Certified
They are priced cheap. Contact them for a quote with relevant documents. After payment they send a soft copy for your approval. Later they send you a soft copy of certified translation along with a hard copy by courier.


----------



## ausind25

*263111 Visa Grant*

Hi All,

Posting this only to boost the morale of those who have been waiting for visa from quite some time. I received my visa grant today. Below are the timelines:-

Invitation Received:- 22nd March 2016
Visa Lodged:- 3rd April 2016
Ist CO contact:- 21st April 2016
info provided:- 28th April 2016
2nd CO contact:- 21st May 2016
info provided:- 27th May 2016
Employee verification with previous employer:- last week of June
Employee verification with current employer:- mid of September
Visa Grant:- 27th September 2016

The period from June to September looked like there was no progress, but after contacting both employers in September I realized that it had been progressing during this period as well.

This forum has been really helpful during the whole process.


----------



## aussieby2016

ausind25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Posting this only to boost the morale of those who have been waiting for visa from quite some time. I received my visa grant today. Below are the timelines:-
> 
> Invitation Received:- 22nd March 2016
> Visa Lodged:- 3rd April 2016
> Ist CO contact:- 21st April 2016
> info provided:- 28th April 2016
> 2nd CO contact:- 21st May 2016
> info provided:- 27th May 2016
> Employee verification with previous employer:- last week of June
> Employee verification with current employer:- mid of September
> Visa Grant:- 27th September 2016
> 
> The period from June to September looked like there was no progress, but after contacting both employers in September I realized that it had been progressing during this period as well.
> 
> This forum has been really helpful during the whole process.


congrats....whats your IED??


----------



## chumashankar

Which team is fast GSM Adelaide or Brisbane ?. I got CO from GSM Adelaide


----------



## iishan9891

ausind25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Posting this only to boost the morale of those who have been waiting for visa from quite some time. I received my visa grant today. Below are the timelines:-
> 
> Invitation Received:- 22nd March 2016
> Visa Lodged:- 3rd April 2016
> Ist CO contact:- 21st April 2016
> info provided:- 28th April 2016
> 2nd CO contact:- 21st May 2016
> info provided:- 27th May 2016
> Employee verification with previous employer:- last week of June
> Employee verification with current employer:- mid of September
> Visa Grant:- 27th September 2016
> 
> The period from June to September looked like there was no progress, but after contacting both employers in September I realized that it had been progressing during this period as well.
> 
> This forum has been really helpful during the whole process.


Congrats Mate....


----------



## ausind25

aussieby2016 said:


> congrats....whats your IED??



Invitation Received:- 22nd March 2016
Visa Lodged:- 3rd April 2016
Ist CO contact:- 21st April 2016
info provided:- 28th April 2016
2nd CO contact:- 21st May 2016
info provided:- 27th May 2016
Employee verification with previous employer:- last week of June
Employee verification with current employer:- mid of September
Visa Grant:- 27th September 2016
IED:-30th April 2017


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vikaschandra said:


> You are good to go mate it is a comprehensive list.


Thanks bro will be lodging it tommorow just now applied for a travel card 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

chumashankar said:


> Which team is fast GSM Adelaide or Brisbane ?. I got CO from GSM Adelaide


general perception is that Adelaide is faster than Brisbane.....


----------



## aussieby2016

ausind25 said:


> Invitation Received:- 22nd March 2016
> Visa Lodged:- 3rd April 2016
> Ist CO contact:- 21st April 2016
> info provided:- 28th April 2016
> 2nd CO contact:- 21st May 2016
> info provided:- 27th May 2016
> Employee verification with previous employer:- last week of June
> Employee verification with current employer:- mid of September
> Visa Grant:- 27th September 2016
> IED:-30th April 2016


your IED expired before your visa grant......just kidding....it should be 2017....


----------



## sheiky

Congratulations on your Grant. God Bless you and your family.




ausind25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Posting this only to boost the morale of those who have been waiting for visa from quite some time. I received my visa grant today. Below are the timelines:-
> 
> Invitation Received:- 22nd March 2016
> Visa Lodged:- 3rd April 2016
> Ist CO contact:- 21st April 2016
> info provided:- 28th April 2016
> 2nd CO contact:- 21st May 2016
> info provided:- 27th May 2016
> Employee verification with previous employer:- last week of June
> Employee verification with current employer:- mid of September
> Visa Grant:- 27th September 2016
> 
> The period from June to September looked like there was no progress, but after contacting both employers in September I realized that it had been progressing during this period as well.
> 
> This forum has been really helpful during the whole process.


----------



## ronkar12

Originally Posted by ronkar12 View Post
Hey fellow mates...
Need help with some questions in form80: (I am from India)

Q6) Do you currently have citizenship from any country?
I put yes and state 'INDIAN, BIRTH' and I put my DOB as date I gained this citizenship. Right? - Yes, correct

Q9) Do you have a current passport or travel document?
In here there is a question that says 'Is this the original issue date?'
I have an expired passport as well. I should mention its date of issue here...right? - Yes, provide your ACTIVE PP Issue date, Expired PP details provide in Q11 to 13

Q20) Give details of all tertiary education and quali cations:
I should mention from 10th std till Bachelors...right? - correct, 10th, 12th , grad

Have I understood them right? Sorry if my questions were silly 

Many thanks in advance!



anoop21 said:


> answers inline


Thanks for the reply.
Just to clarify regarding Q9...for the question 'Is this the original issue date?'...should I mention the issue date of current or expired passport?

Thanks!


----------



## Viaan

Hi guys,

Is there any other number that we can call other than 731367000? I have been calling since last week no one answering the call.

Please advise

Thanks 
Viaan


----------



## sheiky

You have to mention the issue date of the current Passport. Write the Issue date under "Date of Issue" and Tick "Yes" and proceed to "Date of Expiry"



> Just to clarify regarding Q9...for the question 'Is this the original issue date?'...should I mention the issue date of current or expired passport?
> Thanks!


----------



## chumashankar

aussieby2016 said:


> general perception is that Adelaide is faster than Brisbane.....


Thank you


----------



## paustralia

Hi All,

On Sep 2016 I received my bridging visa for 189 and currently, I am on 457 visa which is expiring in 2 months time. 

In my BVA it states:
This bridging visa is not in effect because your Temporary Business Entry visa is currently in
effect.
If your Temporary Business Entry visa is cancelled, you should contact the department
immediately. Your Bridging visa may not come into effect and will not allow you to remain
lawfully in Australia.

Does cancel also mean expire? 
Will I be able to stay in Australia lawfully after my 457 visa expires?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



ausind25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Posting this only to boost the morale of those who have been waiting for visa from quite some time. I received my visa grant today. Below are the timelines:-
> 
> Invitation Received:- 22nd March 2016
> Visa Lodged:- 3rd April 2016
> Ist CO contact:- 21st April 2016
> info provided:- 28th April 2016
> 2nd CO contact:- 21st May 2016
> info provided:- 27th May 2016
> Employee verification with previous employer:- last week of June
> Employee verification with current employer:- mid of September
> Visa Grant:- 27th September 2016
> 
> The period from June to September looked like there was no progress, but after contacting both employers in September I realized that it had been progressing during this period as well.
> 
> This forum has been really helpful during the whole process.


----------



## maverick19

What if Case Officers are reading us on here silently and anonymously 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arjun09

paustralia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On Sep 2016 I received my bridging visa for 189 and currently, I am on 457 visa which is expiring in 2 months time.
> 
> In my BVA it states:
> This bridging visa is not in effect because your Temporary Business Entry visa is currently in
> effect.
> If your Temporary Business Entry visa is cancelled, you should contact the department
> immediately. Your Bridging visa may not come into effect and will not allow you to remain
> lawfully in Australia.
> 
> Does cancel also mean expire?
> Will I be able to stay in Australia lawfully after my 457 visa expires?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If your visa going to expire than only your bridging visa will into effect. Cancel doesn't mean expire. In case of cancel your bringing visa will get seize.

261313 Software Engineer (60 pts)
Invitation - 21 Jan 2016
Visa Lodged - 25 feb 2016
CO Contact for Form 80, PCC- 15 Mar 2016
Submitted docs - 30 Mar 2016
No Employment Verification yet
Grant - ??? Still waiting...


----------



## paustralia

arjun09 said:


> If your visa going to expire than only your bridging visa will into effect. Cancel doesn't mean expire. In case of cancel your bringing visa will get seize.
> 
> 261313 Software Engineer (60 pts)
> Invitation - 21 Jan 2016
> Visa Lodged - 25 feb 2016
> CO Contact for Form 80, PCC- 15 Mar 2016
> Submitted docs - 30 Mar 2016
> No Employment Verification yet
> Grant - ??? Still waiting...


That was a quick reply.. Thanks!


----------



## ronkar12

sheiky said:


> You have to mention the issue date of the current Passport. Write the Issue date under "Date of Issue" and Tick "Yes" and proceed to "Date of Expiry"


Thanks sheiky for clarifying.


----------



## pangaria

Hi Friends,

Is there a way to edit some details in the immi application after we have submitted?


----------



## ronkar12

Hey guys,
Another question...
Is it advisable to do medicals before lodging visa, through e-medicals?
Or I lodge the visa and then go for medicals upon generation of HAP ID?

Please advise from your experience...

Thanks!


----------



## anoop21

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> Another question...
> Is it advisable to do medicals before lodging visa, through e-medicals?
> Or I lodge the visa and then go for medicals upon generation of HAP ID?
> 
> Please advise from your experience...
> 
> Thanks!


 immediately after lodging, go for medicals..


----------



## piyushanjali

dakshch said:


> Its raining grants for 263111. We have seen maximum number of invitations and grants for this code. In just 2 months almost half the ceiling cap has been reached.
> But sadly, 263111 also has the highest waiting time for some unlucky souls.
> 
> Day 294 and still nothing



True!! 190+days and still waiting...


----------



## warrenpat1987

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> Another question...
> Is it advisable to do medicals before lodging visa, through e-medicals?
> Or I lodge the visa and then go for medicals upon generation of HAP ID?
> 
> Please advise from your experience...
> 
> Thanks!


You can generate the HAP ID even prior to lodgement - by creating a "My Health Declarations" application and then quoting that HAPID in your application. That's what I did.


----------



## dink2s

dvh said:


> If you want to use it for immigration to Australia, get it done by NAATI approved translator.
> 
> It is complete online process. It will cost you around AU$70-80, but you will never have to do it again. It is valid forever. Also, you don't need to go anywhere. Just find translator from NAATI website or via google, send them scanned copy of the original document, make a payment, and they will send you translated document which is valid for DIBP (and almost everywhere).
> I know it because I was in the similar situation when I needed my birth certificate translated from Gujarati to English.
> fyi, I ended up not getting it done because Passport worked instead of Birth Certificate for 189 Application.


Thank you for the reply..Does the passport work for 190 also, at the place of birth certificate?


----------



## aussiedream87

dink2s said:


> Thank you for the reply..Does the passport work for 190 also, at the place of birth certificate?


Yes it works. But its better you have alternate proof and u can have ur 10th std marks card


----------



## dreamsanj

maverick19 said:


> What if Case Officers are reading us on here silently and anonymously
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice thought,
well then lets tell them that sir we are waiting. please finish our document verification and grant us the letter.

In anticipation of grant. I brought 2 creates of beer and 3 100 pipers. Need chance to open it.


----------



## dreamsanj

ausind25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Posting this only to boost the morale of those who have been waiting for visa from quite some time. I received my visa grant today. Below are the timelines:-
> 
> Invitation Received:- 22nd March 2016
> Visa Lodged:- 3rd April 2016
> Ist CO contact:- 21st April 2016
> info provided:- 28th April 2016
> 2nd CO contact:- 21st May 2016
> info provided:- 27th May 2016
> Employee verification with previous employer:- last week of June
> Employee verification with current employer:- mid of September
> Visa Grant:- 27th September 2016
> 
> The period from June to September looked like there was no progress, but after contacting both employers in September I realized that it had been progressing during this period as well.
> 
> This forum has been really helpful during the whole process.


Congrats buddy, hats off to your patience.


----------



## harinderjitf5

Hey guys need urgent help. CO has requested for my wife and child's medical(both non-migrant). Can anyone tell me how to generate their HAP ID ? I mean, Do I need to create their separate immi account and generate HAP ID ?


----------



## andreyx108b

harinderjitf5 said:


> Hey guys need urgent help. CO has requested for my wife and child's medical(both non-migrant). Can anyone tell me how to generate their HAP ID ? I mean, Do I need to create their separate immi account and generate HAP ID ?




You can generate via MyHealthDeclarations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harinderjitf5

ok Thanks. I just opened my immi account and found that CO has added their name in my account and from there I can generate their HAP ID.



andreyx108b said:


> You can generate via MyHealthDeclarations.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coreykenzie

*Visa 189 / Partner visa*

Hi guys! My application in my ImmiAcc has been received last week however I did not include an AFP cert because it requires an Australian address? and I am currently in Msia. I did include the CGC from the MFA Msia and a stat dec, wondering are these two documents enough for that section of req or I DO have to include the AFP? Also I am unsure if I have to do another med asses as the last one I did was in Aus @ early week of Sept 2015 and I only submitted all the documents mid of this month. Lastly  did anyone here include her/his partner in their visa 189 application or is currently applying for a partner visa? Would like some info in re to those. Thanks heaps guys!


----------



## dvh

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> Another question...
> Is it advisable to do medicals before lodging visa, through e-medicals?
> Or I lodge the visa and then go for medicals upon generation of HAP ID?
> 
> Please advise from your experience...
> 
> Thanks!


Read this official DIBP blog: Migration Blog | The Department of Immigration and Border Protection
especially post added on 4th April'16. It suggest prepare everything beforehand.
It says do medical before they assess you application. However, you never know when they will assess it. May be within 2-3 days.
So, it is advisable to get it done before you lodge your visa application.


----------



## dvh

dink2s said:


> Thank you for the reply..Does the passport work for 190 also, at the place of birth certificate?


Yes it works 100%. Although I have no experience with 190 visas, but I have applied and been granted number of Australian visas, Never provided birth certificate. Passport worked in all cases.


----------



## Simbin

Good day all,

I have updated DIBP "change in circumstance" through my immi login profile on 26th Sept 2016.

Its shows SUBMITTED - 26th sept 2016.

But the status bar still shows "LAST UPDATED - 10th May 2016" (which is my last PCC update date)

Will the date change(on status bar) only when CO checks my profile or i need to send a email or do something else also to inform them.


----------



## Aramani

Hi Seniors,

Was anyone asked for Form 1193 by the CO. I was contacted around 40 days back by the CO for Form 1193 as am applying through agent. I signed and uploaded the document the next day itself. But no response till now. 

Also, When the CO contacted my agent, the content was like, "Please find attached and the attachment just had request on form 1193". There was no CO Team mentioned. Just the name of the CO and position number.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ronkar12

dvh said:


> Read this official DIBP blog: Migration Blog | The Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> especially post added on 4th April'16. It suggest prepare everything beforehand.
> It says do medical before they assess you application. However, you never know when they will assess it. May be within 2-3 days.
> So, it is advisable to get it done before you lodge your visa application.


That was really valuable information!


----------



## ronkar12

Regarding payment during visa application...
I thought netbanking is allowed for making payment during lodging visa...now I know it is not possible.
One of my friend suggested to take a travel/forex card to make the payment online...

Are there any other ways to do it? My credit card has a lower limit 
Payment through debit card is not possible?

Thanks!


----------



## anoop21

harinderjitf5 said:


> Hey guys need urgent help. CO has requested for my wife and child's medical(both non-migrant). Can anyone tell me how to generate their HAP ID ? I mean, Do I need to create their separate immi account and generate HAP ID ?


 - does it mean, you have applied as single applicant, as you said that your wife and child both are non-migrant. In that case you can ask CO to waive off the medicals for them. It will be done once you plan to migrate them there...( If you have paid the Visa fee only for yourself)


----------



## ronkar12

I am lodging visa for my wife and 4 year old son as well. So the total cost is 6300 AUD, right? Are there any extra charges apart from this?

I read some old posts and I see the ICICI AUD travel card is the best option...so I load this card with INR amount equivalent to 6300 AUD and that's it...right?


----------



## dvh

ronkar12 said:


> Regarding payment during visa application...
> I thought netbanking is allowed for making payment during lodging visa...now I know it is not possible.
> One of my friend suggested to take a travel/forex card to make the payment online...
> 
> Are there any other ways to do it? My credit card has a lower limit
> Payment through debit card is not possible?
> 
> Thanks!


Do you not get PayPal option? I am onshore, so not sure if you are offshore and if payment modes are different depending on the location. But if you get PayPal option, it should be ok as it will deduct payment directly from your A/c.


----------



## Manan008

Should i upload my contract of different companies as company 1 contract letter , company 2 contract letter or should i mention their name like Coca Cola Contract letter ?


----------



## Manan008

guys anyone here know how to add digital or e signatures to form 80 and 1221. I guess its protected and i cant add e signature.


----------



## anoop21

ronkar12 said:


> I am lodging visa for my wife and 4 year old son as well. So the total cost is 6300 AUD, right? Are there any extra charges apart from this?
> 
> I read some old posts and I see the ICICI AUD travel card is the best option...so I load this card with INR amount equivalent to 6300 AUD and that's it...right?


include amount for deduction of service tax too..


----------



## ronkar12

dvh said:


> Do you not get PayPal option? I am onshore, so not sure if you are offshore and if payment modes are different depending on the location. But if you get PayPal option, it should be ok as it will deduct payment directly from your A/c.


Sorry dvh, I dont understand what you mean by onshore...offshore...
I have not opened the visa lodging page yet...so not sure if paypal appears...

What you think about the AUD travel card option? I see it hassle free...
And could you please confirm the amount...6300 AUD right? For myself, spouse and my kid.


----------



## ronkar12

anoop21 said:


> include amount for deduction of service tax too..


Can you advise what that amount would be, I will be paying form India...


----------



## gagneshsharma

ronkar12 said:


> Can you advise what that amount would be, I will be paying form India...




Mine was A$6368.04 so A$68.04 was service charge paid on Sep 05. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamsanj

Ronkar

well credit card is worst option. dont choose that. let me tell you why,

1st your balance should not be a problem. you can call customer care and you can have it changed. if your credit history and payment are clean, you might get it. or you can look for people who have it. BUT... Credit card charges are criminal.
they chrage anywhere between 2-3 rs mark up on current exchange rate. you can call your card customer care to get the today's conversion rate.
secondly, they have cross currency conversion charges ranging from 3.25% to 3.5%. that means the lets say you take 1 AUD at 54Rs, for 3 rs you are paying 3.5% extra. Small for now but amount you are paying is close to 3.25 lakh. you do the math.
again on the money earned add in service tax and VAT ( some states). 

so let me bring it to you straight.
you need to pay 6300 AUD. add in 100 extra as 1.08% surcharge. so 6400
6300 * 53.91 (current rate 50.91) = 3.45 L +672 (cross currency service charge) +100 service tax.. so you will spend 3.46K in total.

Now there is one more way. you can approach bank and say you can make remittance. now they charge Rs 1000 transaction. but I have no calculation for that. I have forgotten about it.

best possible way is find out who is offering the single currency card in your city. I got it from cox and kings in bangalore. they took my invite copy and gave it to me 3 hrs. they were selling at 50P mark up. so today if you ask them you would have got a dollar at 51.49. + service charge ( no service tax) I paid service charge upto 600rs.

this worked to 3. 26- 3.28 L depending on currency fluctuation and how much you load. pretty much you can save Rs 15000.. and brother if you are on budget. that Air asia ticket till sydney.

Hope you get the picture.


----------



## ronkar12

dreamsanj said:


> Ronkar
> 
> well credit card is worst option. dont choose that. let me tell you why,
> 
> 1st your balance should not be a problem. you can call customer care and you can have it changed. if your credit history and payment are clean, you might get it. or you can look for people who have it. BUT... Credit card charges are criminal.
> they chrage anywhere between 2-3 rs mark up on current exchange rate. you can call your card customer care to get the today's conversion rate.
> secondly, they have cross currency conversion charges ranging from 3.25% to 3.5%. that means the lets say you take 1 AUD at 54Rs, for 3 rs you are paying 3.5% extra. Small for now but amount you are paying is close to 3.25 lakh. you do the math.
> again on the money earned add in service tax and VAT ( some states).
> 
> so let me bring it to you straight.
> you need to pay 6300 AUD. add in 100 extra as 1.08% surcharge. so 6400
> 6300 * 53.91 (current rate 50.91) = 3.45 L +672 (cross currency service charge) +100 service tax.. so you will spend 3.46K in total.
> 
> Now there is one more way. you can approach bank and say you can make remittance. now they charge Rs 1000 transaction. but I have no calculation for that. I have forgotten about it.
> 
> best possible way is find out who is offering the single currency card in your city. I got it from cox and kings in bangalore. they took my invite copy and gave it to me 3 hrs. they were selling at 50P mark up. so today if you ask them you would have got a dollar at 51.49. + service charge ( no service tax) I paid service charge upto 600rs.
> 
> this worked to 3. 26- 3.28 L depending on currency fluctuation and how much you load. pretty much you can save Rs 15000.. and brother if you are on budget. that Air asia ticket till sydney.
> 
> Hope you get the picture.


I totally appreciate the time you took to explain this scenario and I see your point crystal clear!!!
I was under the impression that I would be paying only 3-4k extra...until I saw your estimation...that is certainly huge and bro...I am seriously on budget...

Many thanks...I am going to get that single currency card and load it with INR equivalent to 6370 AUD...as one of our friend shared his experience...

Thank a lot!!!


----------



## coreykenzie

*De facto partner*

Hi, I am currently awaiting for the visa 189 to be granted and am wondering if it is still possible to include my de facto partner in my application? Also, how will this affect my application as I do not want to delay the processing time even further. Is it advisable to include my partner in the visa 189 now or apply for the partner visa instead? Thank you.


----------



## dreamsanj

ronkar12 said:


> I totally appreciate the time you took to explain this scenario and I see your point crystal clear!!!
> I was under the impression that I would be paying only 3-4k extra...until I saw your estimation...that is certainly huge and bro...I am seriously on budget...
> 
> Many thanks...I am going to get that single currency card and load it with INR equivalent to 6370 AUD...as one of our friend shared his experience...
> 
> Thank a lot!!!


Glad you found it useful.

1) well single currency card is must. dont go for multi currency now. 
2) RBI allows you upto 10000 AUD to be uploaded. so you can use it even when you go there. so if you have some extra money to convert and get best rate. do that. dont stick to 6370.
3) safe to upload few extra dollars. you may never know if change in currency situations hurt you.

4) research on lot of currency card issuers. go for the one who agrees and gives you best rate. some dont give cards for 189 invites. so chuck them. SBI is bench mark. they are @ 48P mark up. rest all try to match their charges close to them. some might even offer below this rate. why,, they accumlated lot of dollars when AUD dipped below 48 in march. so they make money. but its more like searching for niddle in haystack.


----------



## dreamsanj

coreykenzie said:


> Hi, I am currently awaiting for the visa 189 to be granted and am wondering if it is still possible to include my de facto partner in my application? Also, how will this affect my application as I do not want to delay the processing time even further. Is it advisable to include my partner in the visa 189 now or apply for the partner visa instead? Thank you.


Hi KENZIE,

well you can write to your CO and add the defacto patner. its best while you do it now. you process might get delayed by month but you will save a lot of money.

if you land in australia and then try to get your patner their. the cost is high. lot of documentation. Last I checked it was around 6500 AUD. might be revised now.


----------



## gagneshsharma

dreamsanj said:


> Glad you found it useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) well single currency card is must. dont go for multi currency now.
> 
> 2) RBI allows you upto 10000 AUD to be uploaded. so you can use it even when you go there. so if you have some extra money to convert and get best rate. do that. dont stick to 6370.
> 
> 3) safe to upload few extra dollars. you may never know if change in currency situations hurt you.
> 
> 
> 
> 4) research on lot of currency card issuers. go for the one who agrees and gives you best rate. some dont give cards for 189 invites. so chuck them. SBI is bench mark. they are @ 48P mark up. rest all try to match their charges close to them. some might even offer below this rate. why,, they accumlated lot of dollars when AUD dipped below 48 in march. so they make money. but its more like searching for niddle in haystack.




Dreamsanj I liked the







extrapolation you did. 
I used cc and A$6368.04 came to ₹334422 vs ₹333636 if using Icici forex card. 
There is certainly benefit of ~₹800/. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desiswag

Dear.. What for CO contacted you?


----------



## desiswag

chumashankar said:


> Which team is fast GSM Adelaide or Brisbane ?. I got CO from GSM Adelaide


Dear ... What for CO contacted you?
Which documents did he ask?


----------



## momentum

Please tell if one can edit the application once it is submitted and visa fees are paid? talking abt 189.


----------



## Aramani

Aramani said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Was anyone asked for Form 1193 by the CO. I was contacted around 40 days back by the CO for Form 1193 as am applying through agent. I signed and uploaded the document the next day itself. But no response till now.
> 
> Also, When the CO contacted my agent, the content was like, "Please find attached and the attachment just had request on form 1193". There was no CO Team mentioned. Just the name of the CO and position number.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Was there anyone in the group got an email from the CO but was not mentioned about the CO team/within 28 days we have to upload the docs.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Aramani said:


> Was there anyone in the group got an email from the CO but was not mentioned about the CO team/within 28 days we have to upload the docs.


It should be on footer of document

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## momentum

Please tell if one can edit the application once it is submitted and visa fees are paid? talking abt 189


----------



## behlvipul

*Colour Scans or B/W certified scans*

Hi Guys,

I have a small doubt. I have the B/W certified scans of my documents which were used for ACS. Do I need to get coloured scans certified by a notary or the B/W scans will suffice ?


----------



## Moneyjheeta

momentum said:


> Please tell if one can edit the application once it is submitted and visa fees are paid? talking abt 189


Well i think you can't edit. All you can do is use update us option to notify any changes or wrong answer.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Aramani

Moneyjheeta said:


> It should be on footer of document
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


It is not there unfortunately 

Just First name and position number below the name. 

I am not sure, mine is a lone case or many have gone through the same.

And in this whole forum i do not see any applicant had been asked for form 1193(which is needed for people who apply through an agent).


----------



## aussiedream87

behlvipul said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a small doubt. I have the B/W certified scans of my documents which were used for ACS. Do I need to get coloured scans certified by a notary or the B/W scans will suffice ?


You should provide high quality colour scans of the documents supporting your visa application in ImmiAccount. https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-/Skilled-Nominated-visa-%28subclass-190%29-document-checklist


----------



## buddhaself

Hi guys,

I am confused about the process. 

I have an immi account now. 

It has 17 steps. 

the last of which asks me to submit applicaiton

but my hap id isnt generated nor was i given chance to upload all documents. 

do i submit this one first? 

i am confused. 

please advise.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

buddhaself said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am confused about the process.
> 
> I have an immi account now.
> 
> It has 17 steps.
> 
> the last of which asks me to submit applicaiton
> 
> but my hap id isnt generated nor was i given chance to upload all documents.
> 
> do i submit this one first?
> 
> i am confused.
> 
> please advise.


Submit this .. pay fees and you can upload documents. And for hap id you can generate before fee payments in health declaration tab

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhaself

Moneyjheeta said:


> Submit this .. pay fees and you can upload documents. And for hap id you can generate before fee payments in health declaration tab
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


done. 

i only see health details tab which takes me here 'http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Heal/meeting-the-health-requirement'

there is no hap id. cant find it

2. also all document i should upload in add documents section? 

3. which account should i use to check my visa grant status, immi or skillsselect?

thanks!


----------



## rambol

Last Thursday I received an email stating ur Eoi is removed. So I checked my account n found that my application is finalised. In status it is showing granted. When I try to open grant letter thn it is showing following message. "This application has been granted.The grant letter for this application cannot be viewed at this time. Please refer to correspondence." I have not received any grant letter in correspondence email or in online account mailbox . Also CO has not sent any mail.
I also checked vivo and there i can see the details of grantee visa..

Please suggest me should I call visa office for the grant letter or should I wait for the email from case officer.


----------



## smart_maverick

rambol said:


> Last Thursday I received an email stating ur Eoi is removed. So I checked my account n found that my application is finalised. In status it is showing granted. When I try to open grant letter thn it is showing following message. "This application has been granted.The grant letter for this application cannot be viewed at this time. Please refer to correspondence." I have not received any grant letter in correspondence email or in online account mailbox . Also CO has not sent any mail.
> I also checked vivo and there i can see the details of grantee visa..
> 
> Please suggest me should I call visa office for the grant letter or should I wait for the email from case officer.


congratulations mate !!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

rambol said:


> Last Thursday I received an email stating ur Eoi is removed. So I checked my account n found that my application is finalised. In status it is showing granted. When I try to open grant letter thn it is showing following message. "This application has been granted.The grant letter for this application cannot be viewed at this time. Please refer to correspondence." I have not received any grant letter in correspondence email or in online account mailbox . Also CO has not sent any mail.
> I also checked vivo and there i can see the details of grantee visa..
> 
> Please suggest me should I call visa office for the grant letter or should I wait for the email from case officer.


Congratulation your timeline please ?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasir.Tarar

ausind25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Posting this only to boost the morale of those who have been waiting for visa from quite some time. I received my visa grant today. Below are the timelines:-
> 
> Invitation Received:- 22nd March 2016
> Visa Lodged:- 3rd April 2016
> Ist CO contact:- 21st April 2016
> info provided:- 28th April 2016
> 2nd CO contact:- 21st May 2016
> info provided:- 27th May 2016
> Employee verification with previous employer:- last week of June
> Employee verification with current employer:- mid of September
> Visa Grant:- 27th September 2016
> 
> The period from June to September looked like there was no progress, but after contacting both employers in September I realized that it had been progressing during this period as well.
> 
> This forum has been really helpful during the whole process.


Congrats on Grant... can you please tell me what kind of verification was done from employers? Only verified about the genuineness of referral letter and dates, position etc or any further like verification of duties/responsibilities? how was the employer contacted ? email, call or physical ??
This will help me to inform my employers in advance to be prepared for the response in advance. 
Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

rambol said:


> Last Thursday I received an email stating ur Eoi is removed. So I checked my account n found that my application is finalised. In status it is showing granted. When I try to open grant letter thn it is showing following message. "This application has been granted.The grant letter for this application cannot be viewed at this time. Please refer to correspondence." I have not received any grant letter in correspondence email or in online account mailbox . Also CO has not sent any mail.
> I also checked vivo and there i can see the details of grantee visa..
> 
> Please suggest me should I call visa office for the grant letter or should I wait for the email from case officer.


Congratulations on your Grant. Write to DIBP or give them a Call they will get this thing sorted out for you. Could be technical glitch


----------



## vikaschandra

buddhaself said:


> done.
> 
> i only see health details tab which takes me here 'http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Heal/meeting-the-health-requirement'
> 
> there is no hap id. cant find it
> 
> 2. also all document i should upload in add documents section?
> 
> 3. which account should i use to check my visa grant status, immi or skillsselect?
> 
> thanks!


3. Skill Select not to be used anymore. All correspondence and progress to be monitored on Immi Account.

3. Once you have paid the visa fees you will see the details of the appilcant and his/her dependents (If any) Under each person you will see "Attach Documents" choose right category and upload the documents. 

1. You will also be able to see Organise Health Examination which will help you generate the HAP ID


----------



## engineeroz

Quick question. Does anyone know what are the official working hours for DIBP?

Just wanted to know what times should I be looking out for the email.


----------



## dvh

Moneyjheeta said:


> It should be on footer of document
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


It is not necessary to have the allocated team information. I have also not received any team number etc. information on any of the communication from CO. All it mentions is the CO name and position number.


----------



## dvh

ronkar12 said:


> Sorry dvh, I dont understand what you mean by onshore...offshore...
> I have not opened the visa lodging page yet...so not sure if paypal appears...
> 
> What you think about the AUD travel card option? I see it hassle free...
> And could you please confirm the amount...6300 AUD right? For myself, spouse and my kid.


Hi Ronkar12,
Onshore applicant means you are/were in Australia at the time of visa lodgement.
If not in Australia at the time of the lodgement, you are Offshore Applicant.

I applied for 189 while I am in Australia and paid via PayPal.
There were three benefits.
(1) Very easy transaction as no debit/credit card limit matters because PayPal withdraws money from my Bank account the same or the following day.
(2) You don't pay any surcharge on top of the visa fees. If you are using card (credit/debit), there is some charge that you will be paying. Can't remember exactly, but it was around 1.09% of the transaction amount from debit card.
(3) The payments are instant. I paid late in the afternoon, and rang early morning next day to confirm the payment. It was already there. Other payment modes normally take 2-3 days for payment processing.

Hope it helps.


----------



## dvh

engineeroz said:


> Quick question. Does anyone know what are the official working hours for DIBP?
> 
> Just wanted to know what times should I be looking out for the email.


Only two people in the world knows about this.
1) God
2) The Minister for Immigration and Border Protection in Australia
haha...Just kidding..

It is hard to predict as people are receiving emails from Immigration at any time during the day. I read on this forum that someone received an email for visa grant around 10:30 IST, that is 6am in Australia. I received an email from CO, requesting for VAC2, around 6:50pm Australian time.


----------



## warrenpat1987

Hey guys is anyone on here who has lodged their application on on after the 20th of September and has received some form of communication from DIBP?


----------



## Moneyjheeta

warrenpat1987 said:


> Hey guys is anyone on here who has lodged their application on on after the 20th of September and has received some form of communication from DIBP?


I think it's too early 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Sush1

piyushanjali said:


> True!! 190+days and still waiting...




Just following up 182 days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warrenpat1987

Moneyjheeta said:


> I think it's too early
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Some people have received Direct Grants - hence the curiosity


----------



## isausdreams

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulation your timeline please ?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Congratulations for getting the grant!For the grant letter drop a mail to DIBP and give them a call.Also you can check your visa details in VEVO tool through Transaction Reference Number.Take the pdf from there till that time.


----------



## _ELMO_

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

dvh said:


> Only two people in the world knows about this.
> 1) God
> 2) The Minister for Immigration and Border Protection in Australia
> haha...Just kidding..
> 
> It is hard to predict as people are receiving emails from Immigration at any time during the day. I read on this forum that someone received an email for visa grant around 10:30 IST, that is 6am in Australia. I received an email from CO, requesting for VAC2, around 6:50pm Australian time.


the timings stated by DIBP on their helpline number is 9AM to 4PM AEST....and secondly 10:30AM IST is 3:00PM AEST not 6:00AM AEST.....

and at times CO's do work overtime.....so getting VAC2, 815 request in odd working hours of DIBP is not unnatural....but grants usually flow in between the working time of DIBP......


----------



## aussieby2016

rambol said:


> Last Thursday I received an email stating ur Eoi is removed. So I checked my account n found that my application is finalised. In status it is showing granted. When I try to open grant letter thn it is showing following message. "This application has been granted.The grant letter for this application cannot be viewed at this time. Please refer to correspondence." I have not received any grant letter in correspondence email or in online account mailbox . Also CO has not sent any mail.
> I also checked vivo and there i can see the details of grantee visa..
> 
> Please suggest me should I call visa office for the grant letter or should I wait for the email from case officer.


First of all congrats for your grant....call them up and get it sorted out...they also have technical glitches....and if you are able to see your visa status in VEVO then you can download it also from there.....


----------



## tikki2282

All, I have a question regarding Form 80, question 19, section Employment. It says we have to list down the details of All employment and unemployment. Do we have to list down the details of unemployment and make an entry from date of birth till first employment and then carry on with the employment episodes or can we only mention employment details only. Please clarify? Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## dvh

aussieby2016 said:


> the timings stated by DIBP on their helpline number is 9AM to 4PM AEST....and secondly 10:30AM IST is 3:00PM AEST not 6:00AM AEST.....
> 
> and at times CO's do work overtime.....so getting VAC2, 815 request in odd working hours of DIBP is not unnatural....but grants usually flow in between the working time of DIBP......


Thanks for the correction mate. I think I am getting crazy due to the wait for visa grant..


----------



## maverick19

No grant from Adelaide team since two days according to the immitracker...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

tikki2282 said:


> All, I have a question regarding Form 80, question 19, section Employment. It says we have to list down the details of All employment and unemployment. Do we have to list down the details of unemployment and make an entry from date of birth till first employment and then carry on with the employment episodes or can we only mention employment details only. Please clarify? Thanks for your help in advance.


better to write unemployed from birth till before employment and type of business as student.....and then fill in all employment status till date.....if in between you have a lean period do mention that too.....so that CO is satisfied with the chain of employment history and doesn't find any missing link.....all the best.....


----------



## andreyx108b

engineeroz said:


> Quick question. Does anyone know what are the official working hours for DIBP?
> 
> Just wanted to know what times should I be looking out for the email.




They answer calls to up to 4pm. 

From 9 i think.

They might work longer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shivli

Is it advisable to get Medicals done before lodging visa through "My Health Declaration" link? Or should it be done after lodging the visa. Heard from someone that although the test was done prior to visa lodge, CO requested it to be done once again.


----------



## tikki2282

aussieby2016 said:


> better to write unemployed from birth till before employment and type of business as student.....and then fill in all employment status till date.....if in between you have a lean period do mention that too.....so that CO is satisfied with the chain of employment history and doesn't find any missing link.....all the best.....




Thanks much for the quick reply. Another quick question, there was a gap between education and employment as I was looking for a job so I will make an entry for the same. I am working in the same organisation for past 11 years so should I make only one entry for this employment or make multiple entries for different roles?


----------



## andreyx108b

shivli said:


> Is it advisable to get Medicals done before lodging visa through "My Health Declaration" link? Or should it be done after lodging the visa. Heard from someone that although the test was done prior to visa lodge, CO requested it to be done once again.




Incorrect. 

Only if medicals has expired. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanish

andreyx108b said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> Only if medicals has expired.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For how long the medicals are valid ?.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

tikki2282 said:


> Thanks much for the quick reply. Another quick question, there was a gap between education and employment as I was looking for a job so I will make an entry for the same. I am working in the same organisation for past 11 years so should I make only one entry for this employment or make multiple entries for different roles?


Each entry for new position within same company.


----------



## shivli

thank you


----------



## jairichi

Fanish said:


> For how long the medicals are valid ?.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


A year.


----------



## aussieby2016

tikki2282 said:


> Thanks much for the quick reply. Another quick question, there was a gap between education and employment as I was looking for a job so I will make an entry for the same. I am working in the same organisation for past 11 years so should I make only one entry for this employment or make multiple entries for different roles?


I entered a single entry for my entire 4 years duration though it had 3 different positions....I don't think that makes a difference.....


----------



## Brane

*Certified copies*

Dear Experts,
Is it Mandatory to submit certified copies of each and every document such as ACS letter,Bank Statements, Pay slips etc to DIBP after we receive an ITA because it becomes very difficult in India to get the copies certified on the basis of electronic documents such as Payslips,Bank Statements.

Can't we submit colour scans of the original to DIBP as we do in case of State Nomination ?

Awaiting your reply 

Regards,
Brane


----------



## aussieby2016

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> Is it Mandatory to submit certified copies of each and every document such as ACS letter,Bank Statements, Pay slips etc to DIBP after we receive an ITA because it becomes very difficult in India to get the copies certified on the basis of electronic documents such as Payslips,Bank Statements.
> 
> Can't we submit colour scans of the original to DIBP as we do in case of State Nomination ?
> 
> Awaiting your reply
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


Brane, DIBP clearly mentions to submit coloured scan copies of all documents....so don't worry....just upload coloured scanned copes they would suffice...


----------



## Brane

aussieby2016 said:


> Brane, DIBP clearly mentions to submit coloured scan copies of all documents....so don't worry....just upload coloured scanned copes they would suffice...


Oh is it??? Because I found exactly the opposite of what you said. When I checked the document checklist section for 189 on DIBP website, it says that we need to submit certified copies of original unless asked otherwise.

Did u submit all the original scanned documents to DIBP for 189 ??

Please correct me if I am wrong

Regards,
Brane


----------



## aussieby2016

Brane said:


> Oh is it??? Because I found exactly the opposite of what you said. When I checked the document checklist section for 189 on DIBP website, it says that we need to submit certified copies of original unless asked otherwise.
> 
> Did u submit all the original scanned documents to DIBP for 189 ??
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


I submitted coloured scan copies of all documents except payslips which were uncertified black and white copies.....

As per DIBP it says "You should provide high quality colour scans of the documents supporting your visa application in ImmiAccount."...

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

Hope it helps.....


----------



## andreyx108b

Fanish said:


> For how long the medicals are valid ?.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk




1 year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

aussieby2016 said:


> I entered a single entry for my entire 4 years duration though it had 3 different positions....I don't think that makes a difference.....




Thank you dear


----------



## momentum

Experts -

In the "Employment in nominated occupation" section of the visa application form, what should i write in the "Duration of overseas employment"? My total employment is from Feb 2008 to Sep 2016 but ACS considered the employement from March 2010. Should i select the total employment duration "8 years in the past 10 years here"?

Please help.


----------



## Brane

aussieby2016 said:


> I submitted coloured scan copies of all documents except payslips which were uncertified black and white copies.....
> 
> As per DIBP it says "You should provide high quality colour scans of the documents supporting your visa application in ImmiAccount."...
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
> 
> Hope it helps.....



Thanks aussieby2016. If thats the case, I will be more than happy as it reduces a lot of effort 

But on the same page I found something regarding on this link "Information to help prepare your application" about certified documents

It says as follows under the certified documents section "Unless asked to do otherwise, you should provide 'certified copies' of original documents, rather than the original documents."

Any idea ???

Regards,
Brane


----------



## Umairkhan952

Dear Member,

I am going for vacation for 2 months outside the country (Saudi Arabia). My usual country of residence is Saudi Arabia and i do mention same address on my visa application. So, is it necessary to update this information to my Case officer that I am not available on my usual address for 2 months? Should i update on immi account? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hussy006

After long and tiring wait of 170 days I got golden mail today. I am really happy. Thanks to everyone for your support.


----------



## momentum

Experts -

In the "Employment in nominated occupation" section of the visa application form, what should i write in the "Duration of overseas employment"? My total employment is from Feb 2008 to Sep 2016 but ACS considered the employement from March 2010. Should i select the total employment duration "8 years in the past 10 years here"?

Please help.


----------



## sheiky

hussy006 said:


> After long and tiring wait of 170 days I got golden mail today. I am really happy. Thanks to everyone for your support.


Congratulations...!


----------



## dvh

hussy006 said:


> After long and tiring wait of 170 days I got golden mail today. I am really happy. Thanks to everyone for your support.


Great to hear the good news.
Congratulations & have a great time. :blabla:

What time did you get an email?


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations Ma.

Someday I will also receive the Congratulations. Hope to receive my Grant Soon.



hussy006 said:


> After long and tiring wait of 170 days I got golden mail today. I am really happy. Thanks to everyone for your support.


----------



## Umairkhan952

hussy006 said:


> After long and tiring wait of 170 days I got golden mail today. I am really happy. Thanks to everyone for your support.


Congrats Dear !!!


----------



## maverick19

What is VAC2? I keep coming across this in ppl's timeline.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12

Hey guys, seems like I will be stuck regarding payment during visa application...

Debit card and credit card are out of the options as there is a limit problem...
As some of you guys advised...I checked for the single currency travel card options...
I just went to the ICICI and HDFC banks and they have declined to give a travel card without a valid visa...they dont accept the invitation letter...
I am from Chennai, please anyone advise with a solution...


----------



## dvh

maverick19 said:


> What is VAC2? I keep coming across this in ppl's timeline..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It stands for Visa Application Charge 2. Only applies to some people for dependent applicants' (18+) not having at least functional english (IELTS 4.5). It is huge amount of $4885 per dependent applicant that can't provide the proof of functional english.


----------



## rosharma9

I believe you are claiming points for 5-8 years of employment. I think DIBP only care the duration provided by ACS. So, its March 2010 - Sept 2016. 
Also, you are required to provide your employment since last 10 years. Here you can include that 2 years deducted by ACS. But the "Is this employment related to the nominated position?" will be "NO" for this.



momentum said:


> Experts -
> 
> In the "Employment in nominated occupation" section of the visa application form, what should i write in the "Duration of overseas employment"? My total employment is from Feb 2008 to Sep 2016 but ACS considered the employement from March 2010. Should i select the total employment duration "8 years in the past 10 years here"?
> 
> Please help.


----------



## ronkar12

dvh said:


> Hi Ronkar12,
> Onshore applicant means you are/were in Australia at the time of visa lodgement.
> If not in Australia at the time of the lodgement, you are Offshore Applicant.
> 
> I applied for 189 while I am in Australia and paid via PayPal.
> There were three benefits.
> (1) Very easy transaction as no debit/credit card limit matters because PayPal withdraws money from my Bank account the same or the following day.
> (2) You don't pay any surcharge on top of the visa fees. If you are using card (credit/debit), there is some charge that you will be paying. Can't remember exactly, but it was around 1.09% of the transaction amount from debit card.
> (3) The payments are instant. I paid late in the afternoon, and rang early morning next day to confirm the payment. It was already there. Other payment modes normally take 2-3 days for payment processing.
> 
> Hope it helps.


Oh ok!
I am in India...so have to look for the travel card options only...


----------



## aussieby2016

hussy006 said:


> After long and tiring wait of 170 days I got golden mail today. I am really happy. Thanks to everyone for your support.


congrats....


----------



## momentum

rosharma9 said:


> I believe you are claiming points for 5-8 years of employment. I think DIBP only care the duration provided by ACS. So, its March 2010 - Sept 2016.
> Also, you are required to provide your employment since last 10 years. Here you can include that 2 years deducted by ACS. But the "Is this employment related to the nominated position?" will be "NO" for this.


Well, my agent submitted the application for me. He included employment as Feb 2008- Sep 2016 and answered "Yes" to the question asking "Is this employment related to the nominated position?" and than he mentioned "8 years in the last 10 years" in the duration of overseas employment.

In my EOI, he mentioned the 2008-2010 as not related to the occupation. Do i need to raise an alarm here?


----------



## piyushanjali

aussieby2016 said:


> hussy006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After long and tiring wait of 170 days I got golden mail today. I am really happy. Thanks to everyone for your support.
> 
> 
> 
> congrats....
Click to expand...


Many congrats!!
Have been waiting since 160+ days no response.....god knows when will be that "THE DAY"!!!


----------



## sheiky

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys, seems like I will be stuck regarding payment during visa application...
> 
> Debit card and credit card are out of the options as there is a limit problem...
> As some of you guys advised...I checked for the single currency travel card options...
> I just went to the ICICI and HDFC banks and they have declined to give a travel card without a valid visa...they dont accept the invitation letter...
> I am from Chennai, please anyone advise with a solution...


My friend in chennai went to Triplicane HDFC Bank, applied for a Forex Card through his HDFC account. I believe its his NRI account so they didn't ask for visa. Moreover he applied Forex Card to pay for my application and not for him. To get this card I was waiting for nearly a month. IMO, If you know any manager in HDFC / ICICI the job will be easy.


----------



## rosharma9

It would be great if you provide colored scan copy. My CO Asked me the colored one and it tends to delay the processing.



behlvipul said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a small doubt. I have the B/W certified scans of my documents which were used for ACS. Do I need to get coloured scans certified by a notary or the B/W scans will suffice ?


----------



## rosharma9

You can print the last page, sign it, scan it and merge with all the pages. 



Manan008 said:


> guys anyone here know how to add digital or e signatures to form 80 and 1221. I guess its protected and i cant add e signature.


----------



## ronkar12

sheiky said:


> My friend in chennai went to Triplicane HDFC Bank, applied for a Forex Card through his HDFC account. I believe its his NRI account so they didn't ask for visa. Moreover he applied Forex Card to pay for my application and not for him. To get this card I was waiting for nearly a month. IMO, If you know any manager in HDFC / ICICI the job will be easy.


Ok, I will try that.
Also can I use my friend's credit card who is in Australia now? I can request him...
will it work if I use his card to pay from India?


----------



## tikki2282

Hello members, another quick question, I travelled to USA but my stay was for two month only and that was from 15th April to 15th june, now in form 80 address history section how should i mention this? Should I end my India address in march, start new row from April and end it June and again back to India address from July? Please clarify if anyone faced the similar issue in the past and how to handle this.


----------



## dvh

ronkar12 said:


> Ok, I will try that.
> Also can I use my friend's credit card who is in Australia now? I can request him...
> will it work if I use his card to pay from India?


Anyone can pay the visa fees for you. I mean you can use the card from someone else as well.


----------



## sheiky

ronkar12 said:


> Ok, I will try that.
> Also can I use my friend's credit card who is in Australia now? I can request him...
> will it work if I use his card to pay from India?


Yes, you can use your friends credit card too. If he is in Australia, he can also pay via BPay option.


----------



## rosharma9

From what I believe, if you have answered the experience as related to nominated occupation, you need to provide the proof of paid employment (tax, payslips, bank statements). Since the ACS stated the valid occupation to calculate your points is from 2010, I think that would not be any issue. If some difficulties arise, your CO will contact you to correct the incorrect information. Thats it. As long as it won't change your points, you will be fine.  




momentum said:


> Well, my agent submitted the application for me. He included employment as Feb 2008- Sep 2016 and answered "Yes" to the question asking "Is this employment related to the nominated position?" and than he mentioned "8 years in the last 10 years" in the duration of overseas employment.
> 
> In my EOI, he mentioned the 2008-2010 as not related to the occupation. Do i need to raise an alarm here?


----------



## rosharma9

You will need to mentioned all the countries you entered and departed. This thing will be visible from your passport. In my case I had travelled Thailand for 10 days and had to fill that in form 80. These travel will go into "International travel / movements" section.



tikki2282 said:


> Hello members, another quick question, I travelled to USA but my stay was for two month only and that was from 15th April to 15th june, now in form 80 address history section how should i mention this? Should I end my India address in march, start new row from April and end it June and again back to India address from July? Please clarify if anyone faced the similar issue in the past and how to handle this.


----------



## anoop21

tikki2282 said:


> Hello members, another quick question, I travelled to USA but my stay was for two month only and that was from 15th April to 15th june, now in form 80 address history section how should i mention this? Should I end my India address in march, start new row from April and end it June and again back to India address from July? Please clarify if anyone faced the similar issue in the past and how to handle this.


No, just add one row in Part-T of Form80 and mention your stay.


----------



## tikki2282

anoop21 said:


> No, just add one row in Part-T of Form80 and mention your stay.




Thanks. So are you saying that there is no need to enter the USA travel address details in address history question but rather mention it in last page and just enter the India address only in question 17 of form 80?


----------



## anoop21

tikki2282 said:


> Thanks. So are you saying that there is no need to enter the USA travel address details in address history question but rather mention it in last page and just enter the India address only in question 17 of form 80?


correct, because you came back to the same after returning..I did the same, Hence suggested..
you can mention in Part-T that, it was temporary stay in US..


----------



## tikki2282

anoop21 said:


> correct, because you came back to the same after returning..I did the same, Hence suggested..
> 
> you can mention in Part-T that, it was temporary stay in US..




Thanks much for your help.


----------



## momentum

rosharma9 said:


> From what I believe, if you have answered the experience as related to nominated occupation, you need to provide the proof of paid employment (tax, payslips, bank statements). Since the ACS stated the valid occupation to calculate your points is from 2010, I think that would not be any issue. If some difficulties arise, your CO will contact you to correct the incorrect information. Thats it. As long as it won't change your points, you will be fine.


Yes, thats exactly what i thought and talked to my agent regarding this as well. The ACS relevant experience has been taken care of in the EOI, where the agent stated Feb2008-Feb 2010 as non-relevant and March 2010 onwards as relevant. According to the agent, in the visa application all the experience needs to be mentioned as marked as relevant to the occupation.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## justin787

So my CO didn't reply (sent her an email last Wednesday).

So today, I successfully obtained official evidence from the embassy that the PCC she requested from 12 years ago, cannot be obtained.
I have uploaded it to my account and hit the information provided button.
Now my account status is gone, and below still says information requested.

Is that how it goes when uploading requested documents?


----------



## Rahul1809

Hello experts , 

Just a small query , any estimated timeline to get an invitation with 60 points for Anazaco Code 2631111( Computer Networks and System Engg)


----------



## aussieby2016

justin787 said:


> So my CO didn't reply (sent her an email last Wednesday).
> 
> So today, I successfully obtained official evidence from the embassy that the PCC she requested from 12 years ago, cannot be obtained.
> I have uploaded it to my account and hit the information provided button.
> Now my account status is gone, and below still says information requested.
> 
> Is that how it goes when uploading requested documents?


after hitting the information provided button, your status should change to Assessment in progress.....


----------



## sudhanshu2211

completed 4 months 1 day (124 days) today waiting for visa. 
I not able to comprehend how folks will be feeling who are waiting longer than this.

When I initially joined the thread and read people mentioning 'Golden email' I though people very dramatizing a bit. But now, I totally understand why those qualifiers...

All the best to all fellow awaiter!


----------



## indianguy07

*Kindly help urgently*

Dear experience members kindly help me as I am stuck in one situation.

I got invite on 31-Aug-2016. I am stuck in one situation and that is spouse English proficiency. She did regular graduation in 2007 and that too was in Hindi medium although English was her subject in her graduation years and that too also mentioned in her marks sheets. Anyhow we went to her college and get medium of certification as English on govt. college letter head signed by her Principle. Although Principle told us that while signing that letter there is no way that can prove her medium of instructions since they dont store marks sheet more than three years and she got confused and in that confusion only she made that certificate.
First I though to pay $4000 then I took a chance and went to her college and got the certificate and I believe it should be accepted by CO. 
Kindly consider one hypothetical situation that if CO rejects that letter can we pay $4000 at that time or we will not have that option. 
I am thinking that we should sumit that letter and if CO does raise any question then I will pay the money. Kindly let me know if it is correct or not. 

Kindly suggest me. More suggestion will always be welcome to me.


----------



## jairichi

indianguy07 said:


> Dear experience members kindly help me as I am stuck in one situation.
> 
> I got invite on 31-Aug-2016. I am stuck in one situation and that is spouse English proficiency. She did regular graduation in 2007 and that too was in Hindi medium although English was her subject in her graduation years and that too also mentioned in her marks sheets. Anyhow we went to her college and get medium of certification as English on govt. college letter head signed by her Principle. Although Principle told us that while signing that letter there is no way that can prove her medium of instructions since they dont store marks sheet more than three years and she got confused and in that confusion only she made that certificate.
> First I though to pay $4000 then I took a chance and went to her college and got the certificate and I believe it should be accepted by CO.
> Kindly consider one hypothetical situation that if CO rejects that letter can we pay $4000 at that time or we will not have that option.
> I am thinking that we should sumit that letter and if CO does raise any question then I will pay the money. Kindly let me know if it is correct or not.
> 
> Kindly suggest me. More suggestion will always be welcome to me.


What you are planning to do is misrepresentation and it can lead to rejection of your visa application with a ban for 5 years. Either ask your spouse to take English test or pay VAC2 payment.
Even if not found now but discovered later PR status might be plucked from you as immigration laws are retroactive.


----------



## indianguy07

jairichi said:


> What you are planning to do is misrepresentation and it can lead to rejection of your visa application with a ban for 5 years. Either ask your spouse to take English test or pay VAC2 payment.


Thanks for the quick reply. I dont think rejection will happen in this case. I know some people who got the same document from school for her spouses and got the grants. My consultant says that payment option will always be there. Still I did lot of research for my case and came to this conclusion. Even I can get the same letter from her school also.


----------



## jairichi

indianguy07 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I dont think rejection will happen in this case. I know some people who got the same document from school for her spouses and got the grants. My consultant says that payment option will always be there. Still I did lot of research for my case and came to this conclusion. Even I can get the same letter from her school also.


The same law applies to everyone if caught. When the medium of instruction is not English submitting a letter that says it is the case is pure cheating. It does not matter who gives you that document. Since you are submitting that document willingly knowing that it is a false statement it is misrepresentation.

And, your agent being an accomplice and suggesting you the same has to be sacked and if is a MARA agent has to be reported to authorities.

If you produce the letter and get a PR consider yourself lucky but at any time if found out your PR will be revoked.


----------



## indianguy07

.....


----------



## BHPS

sudhanshu2211 said:


> completed 4 months 1 day (124 days) today waiting for visa.
> I not able to comprehend how folks will be feeling who are waiting longer than this.
> 
> When I initially joined the thread and read people mentioning 'Golden email' I though people very dramatizing a bit. But now, I totally understand why those qualifiers...
> 
> All the best to all fellow awaiter!


Hello sudhanshu2211, My dates are exactly same as your's except the difference of Code as i have applied under 261313 and 3 days before yours. I have been contacted by Skillsupport (i believe they are admin department of DIBP) asking some more outstanding information. 

Which GSM is assigned to your case? and Good Luck .


----------



## jairichi

indianguy07 said:


> I think you are right. I will go for IELTS or payment option.


Do the right thing. If you do so you don't have to worry about anything. 

Ask your spouse to take IELTS once. Motivate and support her. She will easily score the required points. Good luck.


----------



## Manan008

Hey guys i have lodged my visa yesterday. I uploaded all documents.
Now i have two questions.

I worked in two different companies and i have provided contract recommendation letters experince letter and tax deduction.In payslips i have only uploaded only payslip.
Is it enough or should i upload more ?


Second i live in lahore but i have completed my studies in islamabad.Should i submit two differnt pcc or one from lahore will be enough ?


EOI


----------



## Fanish

Also for spouse the required score is 4.5 band....

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## justin787

aussieby2016 said:


> after hitting the information provided button, your status should change to Assessment in progress.....


Thank you, I just checked my account and it has been updated to "Assessment in progress" ... Hoping for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sudhanshu2211

BHPS said:


> Hello sudhanshu2211, My dates are exactly same as your's except the difference of Code as i have applied under 261313 and 3 days before yours. I have been contacted by Skillsupport (i believe they are admin department of DIBP) asking some more outstanding information.
> 
> Which GSM is assigned to your case? and Good Luck .


Adelaide GSM.
I have tried reaching them thrice on phone and got the standard reply after they checked the file.
When did skillsupport contact you?


----------



## jairichi

Upload at least 1 pay slip per quarter.



Manan008 said:


> Hey guys i have lodged my visa yesterday. I uploaded all documents.
> Now i have two questions.
> 
> I worked in two different companies and i have provided contract recommendation letters experince letter and tax deduction.In payslips i have only uploaded only payslip.
> Is it enough or should i upload more ?
> 
> 
> Second i live in lahore but i have completed my studies in islamabad.Should i submit two differnt pcc or one from lahore will be enough ?
> 
> 
> EOI


----------



## lakhvinder1

Dear Experts,

I am expecting to be invited in next round so i have started to collect documents. In the last 6 years i have been travelling a lot overseas. I was told that i have to furnish details of each travel. My total trips exceed 50, do i need to provide details of all? I don't even remember when i entered the country and when i left. the immigration stamps are not clear now and some are put on one another. Any advice would be highly appreciated. My travel duration for each travel was less than 3 months.


----------



## behlvipul

rosharma9 said:


> It would be great if you provide colored scan copy. My CO Asked me the colored one and it tends to delay the processing.


Does it needs to be attested by a notary ?


----------



## jairichi

lakhvinder1 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I am expecting to be invited in next round so i have started to collect documents. In the last 6 years i have been travelling a lot overseas. I was told that i have to furnish details of each travel. My total trips exceed 50, do i need to provide details of all? I don't even remember when i entered the country and when i left. the immigration stamps are not clear now and some are put on one another. Any advice would be highly appreciated. My travel duration for each travel was less than 3 months.


You need to provide PCC for any total stay in a country for 12 months or more. Other than that no documentation is needed. You need to enter correct details of your travel in appropriate form.


----------



## jairichi

behlvipul said:


> Does it needs to be attested by a notary ?


If you can it will be good to have it notarized.


----------



## Fanish

jairichi said:


> Upload at least 1 pay slip per quarter.


What if I don't have payslip but form 16?

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## lakhvinder1

Do i have to mention all travels' in that form or any random entries would do?


----------



## lakhvinder1

jairichi said:


> You need to provide PCC for any total stay in a country for 12 months or more. Other than that no documentation is needed. You need to enter correct details of your travel in appropriate form.


Do i have to mention all travels' in that form or any random entries would do?


----------



## jairichi

lakhvinder1 said:


> Do i have to mention all travels' in that form or any random entries would do?


All travel outside your country of residence.


----------



## jairichi

Fanish said:


> What if I don't have payslip but form 16?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


It shud be fine. Don't you have bank statements?


----------



## Manan008

jairichi said:


> Upload at least 1 pay slip per quarter.


And is it important to submit bank statements ? Also do i need to different PCC if i have lived in two different cities in same country ? on weekends i used to be in lahore and during weekdays i usedd to study in islamabad ?


----------



## jairichi

Manan008 said:


> And is it important to submit bank statements ? Also do i need to different PCC if i have lived in two different cities in same country ? on weekends i used to be in lahore and during weekdays i usedd to study in islamabad ?


The more the evidence provided the stronger your case is.
One PCC for each country from federal authorities.


----------



## gagneshsharma

lakhvinder1 said:


> Do i have to mention all travels' in that form or any random entries would do?




Lakhvinder, similar to your case, I too had extensive travel and I was told my agent enter all travel details on online immi form & form 80. Though I don't have commutative 365 days in last 10 years in any country but I have applied for PCC for those countries where my travel was close to it. PCC day doesn't cost much but pain in heck to wait for it. 
If DIBP is asking for all travel details, I believe its obligatory to mention all trips even if those were of few days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Umairkhan952

jairichi said:


> The more the evidence provided the stronger your case is.
> 
> One PCC for each country from federal authorities.




No, For Pakistan PCC Will be issued seperately, one for Lahore and one for Islamabd if your stay is more than 12 months in both cities. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BHPS

sudhanshu2211 said:


> Adelaide GSM.
> I have tried reaching them thrice on phone and got the standard reply after they checked the file.
> When did skillsupport contact you?


This week only on 26th September.


----------



## jairichi

Umairkhan952 said:


> No, For Pakistan PCC Will be issued seperately, one for Lahore and one for Islamabd if your stay is more than 12 months in both cities.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh ok. I am not aware of Pakistan's policy of issuing PCC. Looks different.


----------



## ronkar12

jairichi said:


> Upload at least 1 pay slip per quarter.


Hi Jairichi,
I plan to upload all payslips (8 years). I have consolidated them in a single pdf. Will it be too much information? The file size is <5MB though...

Similarily for bank statements, form16, 26AS...single pdfs respectively...


----------



## Umairkhan952

Umairkhan952 said:


> Dear Member,
> 
> I am going for vacation for 2 months outside the country (Saudi Arabia). My usual country of residence is Saudi Arabia and i do mention same address on my visa application. So, is it necessary to update this information to my Case officer that I am not available on my usual address for 2 months? Should i update on immi account?
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Dear members

Please reply if anyone goes thru this situation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

ronkar12 said:


> Hi Jairichi,
> I plan to upload all payslips (8 years). I have consolidated them in a single pdf. Will it be too much information? The file size is <5MB though...
> 
> Similarily for bank statements, form16, 26AS...single pdfs respectively...


Wow that is extensive. If it was me I would go with pay slips and IT returns (carry more importance as it is a government document). No harm in uploading various documents. Care must be taken not to exceed the maximum allowed documents that can be uploaded.


----------



## jairichi

Umairkhan952 said:


> Dear members
> 
> Please reply if anyone goes thru this situation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, you need to by filling form 1022 and 929.


----------



## Fanish

jairichi said:


> Wow that is extensive. If it was me I would go with pay slips and IT returns (carry more importance as it is a government document). No harm in uploading various documents. Care must be taken not to exceed the maximum allowed documents that can be uploaded.


What's the maximum file size permissible?.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12

jairichi said:


> Wow that is extensive. If it was me I would go with pay slips and IT returns (carry more importance as it is a government document). No harm in uploading various documents. Care must be taken not to exceed the maximum allowed documents that can be uploaded.


Just to be clear, as I consolidated them in a single pdf file...it is still counted as one document, right?

--> Consolidated payslips - 1 document
--> Consolidated bank statements - 1 document
--> Consolidated form 16 - 1 document
--> Consolidated 26AS - 1 document

So it is counted as 4 documents, right?


----------



## forw.jane

Fanish said:


> What's the maximum file size permissible?.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


60 files of max 5 MB Size
For more detail you can refer -> Attach documents to an online application


----------



## jairichi

Fanish said:


> What's the maximum file size permissible?.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


5MB
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Atta


----------



## forw.jane

ronkar12 said:


> Just to be clear, as I consolidated them in a single pdf file...it is still counted as one document, right?
> 
> --> Consolidated payslips - 1 document
> --> Consolidated bank statements - 1 document
> --> Consolidated form 16 - 1 document
> --> Consolidated 26AS - 1 document
> 
> So it is counted as 4 documents, right?


Yes that will be counted as 4 documents, just make sure you dont breach the 5 MB limit


----------



## jairichi

ronkar12 said:


> Just to be clear, as I consolidated them in a single pdf file...it is still counted as one document, right?
> 
> --> Consolidated payslips - 1 document
> --> Consolidated bank statements - 1 document
> --> Consolidated form 16 - 1 document
> --> Consolidated 26AS - 1 document
> 
> So it is counted as 4 documents, right?


If it is 4 separate files then considered as 4.


----------



## Islander820

It's been almost 2 months since visa lodge and 1 month since CO contact and submitting PCC. Didn't hear anything since then. Feeling very nervous right now.

Its good to see lot of people getting direct grants so quickly. I guess I made a huge mistake in lodging the visa application without having the PCC in hand. I think the best way right now is to lodge your visa when you have all your documents including PCC/Medicals in hand.


----------



## sourabhmatta

Hi guys,

I have lodged visa on 23rd September for 261313, any idea when will CO assign?


----------



## behlvipul

*VISA 189 LODGE questions*

Hi Guys, 

I have received the ITA on 27th September. I am stuck with a few doubts ? Could some one please advise on the below :

Q1. Non-migrating dependent family members:
Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
Doubt: Should my answer be yes/no? I have my parents who are dependent on me and not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens but I wish I could take them to Australia one day. 

Q2. Employment in nominated occupation:
Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

Doubt: Shall I say Yes/No – I was in Australia and UK last year for an official assignment. But I don't remember the dates.

Q3. While entering the employment dates , I am asked to enter a 'To Date' for my current employment. Since I am already working with an IT firm I don't have a 'To Date' What should I do ?


----------



## OZ-IMMI

hi, 
has anyone paid visa fee in last 2 days, my adviser is saying that there is some problem at loading information, and he can't get past the second page .
anybody having the same difficulty ?


----------



## Manan008

Umairkhan952 said:


> No, For Pakistan PCC Will be issued seperately, one for Lahore and one for Islamabd if your stay is more than 12 months in both cities.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to study in NUST and lived in hostel and come back to Lahore on weekends and semester breaks. Would i still need it.

And any idea from where i can get isb pcc ?


----------



## Manan008

OZ-IMMI said:


> hi,
> has anyone paid visa fee in last 2 days, my adviser is saying that there is some problem at loading information, and he can't get past the second page .
> anybody having the same difficulty ?


Yes but couldnt froma pakistani debit card. HAve to ask my brother who is in aus for his debit card.


----------



## andreyx108b

lakhvinder1 said:


> Do i have to mention all travels' in that form or any random entries would do?




All and honest!

They will check!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uday63

Hi ,
Im expecting my EOI in the next round.Would you suggest me to get Medicals and PCC done meanwhile?

I have get my PCC done from Hyderabad-India.Will they ask me the reason for PCC.I don't have the EOI mail yet.

Also,Should I get PCC and Medical for my spouse also?

Please advise.



Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Seniors i Need your counsel. I got the reference letter. But hr did not include full time or part time information. But in my sd it is mentioned as full time.Also the sentence "His roles include" sentence is missing in the letter. Will this cause any issues ?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

In my payslip , the number of days I worked is clearly displayed. 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gagneshsharma

uday63 said:


> Hi ,
> Im expecting my EOI in the next round.Would you suggest me to get Medicals and PCC done meanwhile?
> 
> I have get my PCC done from Hyderabad-India.Will they ask me the reason for PCC.I don't have the EOI mail yet.
> 
> Also,Should I get PCC and Medical for my spouse also?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk




PCC- You don't need EOI. Make sure only apply thru PSK. PASSPORT SEVA KENDRA for you and spouse. No Indian police station PCC is accepted for DIBP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adeshket

*Visa Grant !!*

All,

Happy to let you know that got the grant for my wife and me today.

The email came early morning and for the first time the alarm made us feel good 

The members of the forum are quite helpful. Big Thanks to you all.

Special mention to KeeDa. He is an encyclopedia of OZ immigration. And above all very very helpful and patient guy who answered all my petty queries. Doesn't imply that you bug him 

All the best for your process. 

One last piece of advice before signing off - Please Be Patient. I know it is a cliche' but cliches are meant to be true.

Now the real game of migration starts. 

Cheers
AD

My timelines and details
189 | 261313
Primary applicant: Wife
my IELTS - 19-Mar-16
ACS - 26-April-16
wife's PTE - 29-May-16
EOI - 1-June-16
ITA - 3-Aug-16
Meds - 17-Aug-16
PCC - 22-Aug-16 (wife) and 15-Sep-16 (mine)
Visa lodged - 17-Sep-16
Docs upload - 18 to 20 Sep-2016
Direct Grant - 28-Sep-16 :rockon::first:
IED 17-Aug-17


----------



## sheiky

adeshket said:


> All,
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to let you know that got the grant for my wife and me today.
> 
> 
> 
> The email came early morning and for the first time the alarm made us feel good
> 
> 
> 
> The members of the forum are quite helpful. Big Thanks to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> Special mention to KeeDa. He is an encyclopedia of OZ immigration. And above all very very helpful and patient guy who answered all my petty queries. Doesn't imply that you bug him
> 
> 
> 
> All the best for your process.
> 
> 
> 
> One last piece of advice before signing off - Please Be Patient. I know it is a cliche' but cliches are meant to be true.
> 
> 
> 
> Now the real game of migration starts.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> AD
> 
> 
> 
> My timelines and details
> 
> 189 | 261313
> 
> Primary applicant: Wife
> 
> my IELTS - 19-Mar-16
> 
> ACS - 26-April-16
> 
> wife's PTE - 29-May-16
> 
> EOI - 1-June-16
> 
> ITA - 3-Aug-16
> 
> Meds - 17-Aug-16
> 
> PCC - 22-Aug-16 (wife) and 15-Sep-16 (mine)
> 
> Visa lodged - 17-Sep-16
> 
> Docs upload - 18 to 20 Sep-2016
> 
> Direct Grant - 28-Sep-16 :rockon::first:
> 
> IED 17-Aug-17




Congrats on your fast Grant...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sidhar

Hi Dude,

Thanks for your suggestion...
I had gone through cox & kings website for the single currency card,but couldn't clearly able make it out.
Is it Prepaid card under Student forex service or Forex debit card under Forex service in their website?

Also how can we load the money in those cards?




dreamsanj said:


> Ronkar
> 
> well credit card is worst option. dont choose that. let me tell you why,
> 
> 1st your balance should not be a problem. you can call customer care and you can have it changed. if your credit history and payment are clean, you might get it. or you can look for people who have it. BUT... Credit card charges are criminal.
> they chrage anywhere between 2-3 rs mark up on current exchange rate. you can call your card customer care to get the today's conversion rate.
> secondly, they have cross currency conversion charges ranging from 3.25% to 3.5%. that means the lets say you take 1 AUD at 54Rs, for 3 rs you are paying 3.5% extra. Small for now but amount you are paying is close to 3.25 lakh. you do the math.
> again on the money earned add in service tax and VAT ( some states).
> 
> so let me bring it to you straight.
> you need to pay 6300 AUD. add in 100 extra as 1.08% surcharge. so 6400
> 6300 * 53.91 (current rate 50.91) = 3.45 L +672 (cross currency service charge) +100 service tax.. so you will spend 3.46K in total.
> 
> Now there is one more way. you can approach bank and say you can make remittance. now they charge Rs 1000 transaction. but I have no calculation for that. I have forgotten about it.
> 
> best possible way is find out who is offering the single currency card in your city. I got it from cox and kings in bangalore. they took my invite copy and gave it to me 3 hrs. they were selling at 50P mark up. so today if you ask them you would have got a dollar at 51.49. + service charge ( no service tax) I paid service charge upto 600rs.
> 
> this worked to 3. 26- 3.28 L depending on currency fluctuation and how much you load. pretty much you can save Rs 15000.. and brother if you are on budget. that Air asia ticket till sydney.
> 
> Hope you get the picture.


----------



## OZ-IMMI

Manan008 said:


> Yes but couldnt froma pakistani debit card. HAve to ask my brother who is in aus for his debit card.


thanks,
that's what i thought - he is just delaying because of his laziness - I have a credit to pay off my fee - that wasn't an issue


----------



## forw.jane

behlvipul said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received the ITA on 27th September. I am stuck with a few doubts ? Could some one please advise on the below :
> 
> Q1. Non-migrating dependent family members:
> Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> Doubt: Should my answer be yes/no? I have my parents who are dependent on me and not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens but I wish I could take them to Australia one day.
> 
> Q2. Employment in nominated occupation:
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
> 
> Doubt: Shall I say Yes/No – I was in Australia and UK last year for an official assignment. But I don't remember the dates.
> 
> Q3. While entering the employment dates , I am asked to enter a 'To Date' for my current employment. Since I am already working with an IT firm I don't have a 'To Date' What should I do ?


Q1 - No, not unless they are truly your dependents (e.g. you provide full financial support, they live with you, etc.). However you cannot include two parents as dependents, as the opinion of DIBP is that they would be dependent on each other and not on you. For more info refer - https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Incl

Q2 - How long was you assignment? Ur passport would contain the dates

Q3 - Use the current date(The date you are gonna submit ur application)


----------



## sourabhmatta

Anybody can reply please 




sourabhmatta said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have lodged visa on 23rd September for 261313, any idea when will CO assign?


----------



## forw.jane

sourabhmatta said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have lodged visa on 23rd September for 261313, any idea when will CO assign?


Generally after 2 weeks of submission, but may vary on a case by case instance


----------



## momentum

:rain:


OZ-IMMI said:


> hi,
> has anyone paid visa fee in last 2 days, my adviser is saying that there is some problem at loading information, and he can't get past the second page .
> anybody having the same difficulty ?


Yes, I paid yesterday with my Standard Chartered mastercard. It went through without any issues. Who is ur agent?


----------



## ronkar12

Hey guys,
My wife's birth certificate doesn't have her name...just her parent names...
should i skip uploading it as passport should be enough?

Please advise..


----------



## forw.jane

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> My wife's birth certificate doesn't have her name...just her parent names...
> should i skip uploading it as passport should be enough?
> 
> Please advise..


Without name I feel you shouldnt be uploading it as it doesnt make any sense.
With her passport you can include her SSC Certificate(If it has birth date on it) or Leaving Certificate of School as it would be additional proof.


----------



## sourabhmatta

May vary on case.............. you mean vary on the occupation code? 




forw.jane said:


> Generally after 2 weeks of submission, but may vary on a case by case instance


----------



## ronkar12

forw.jane said:


> Without name I feel you shouldnt be uploading it as it doesnt make any sense.
> With her passport you can include her SSC Certificate(If it has birth date on it) or Leaving Certificate of School as it would be additional proof.


Ok, I have her SSC certificate. That should do then.


----------



## momentum

Guys-

When lodging my visa application I forgot to mention the name of my wife before marriage. There's a question which asks "Is this family member currently or have they ever been known by other names" and I answered No in this for my wife. Do I need to correct this or will the form 80 going to take care of this later?.

Plz help


----------



## momentum

Manan008 said:


> I used to study in NUST and lived in hostel and come back to Lahore on weekends and semester breaks. Would i still need it.
> 
> And any idea from where i can get isb pcc ?


Where did you get the PCC from Lahore? Can you plz mention the process and the documents I need to take for me and my wife? Also how long they require to issue one?


----------



## baokar1

Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents? 
I answered no 
i got request from CO for below docs 

See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
checklist item(s) listed below.
** PLEASE NOTE: It is a requirement that any dependents be included in your visa
application. Your wife is considered by the department to be a dependent and
therefore must be included in your application. She can be included as Migraing or
Non Migrating. Please provide the following documents for your wife.
* Passport
* Form 80
* Police Clearance
* Health (we will issue a HAP ID once your wife has been added to your application)
If you wish for your wife to be considered as a migrating dependent please also
complete a Form 1436. If migrating, an English requirement wll also need to be met.

should i fill form 1023 to correct the answer


----------



## Lalit.M

*189 Visa Document doubts*

Hi Guys,

I have recently lodged 189 Visa application in 261313 category and I am not able to figure out the following :

- I am already done with the medicals one month in advance of submitting the application and have provided the HAP ID in the application form. There is link in documents section, is there anything that needs to be provided/uploaded there?

- Are passport size photographs also compulsory to be uploaded for each member migrating?

- My ACS was done in Feb, 2016 will the subsequent months of current employment after the ACS result date be counted in skilled employment?

- Since, I am currently employed however by mistake I have mentioned my employment till 26 Aug, 2016. Will that be an issue? Shall I submit form 1023 right away correcting the same?

Please help with the above doubts.


----------



## forw.jane

sourabhmatta said:


> May vary on case.............. you mean vary on the occupation code?


If you check https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189 against your occupation code, you will generally see CO getting assigned within 2 weeks.


----------



## ciitbilal

momentum said:


> Where did you get the PCC from Lahore? Can you plz mention the process and the documents I need to take for me and my wife? Also how long they require to issue one?


You can go to Liberty parking or Civil Lines office. I'm not sure if there are any other places where this can be done.

Get the forms from there. Each form would require "attested" copies of ID card (2), Passport (1) and pictures (2). The instructions are clear on the form.

If you have lived at multiple places then 1 Urdu form would be required for each place along with ID card copy and your picture.

Feel free to contact me for any help.


----------



## OZ-IMMI

momentum said:


> :rain:
> 
> Yes, I paid yesterday with my Standard Chartered mastercard. It went through without any issues. Who is ur agent?


thanks - he is going to use my credit card - i think he's playing lazy.
the agent is in lahore - not registered with MARA


----------



## forw.jane

baokar1 said:


> Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> I answered no
> i got request from CO for below docs
> 
> See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
> checklist item(s) listed below.
> ** PLEASE NOTE: It is a requirement that any dependents be included in your visa
> application. Your wife is considered by the department to be a dependent and
> therefore must be included in your application. She can be included as Migraing or
> Non Migrating. Please provide the following documents for your wife.
> * Passport
> * Form 80
> * Police Clearance
> * Health (we will issue a HAP ID once your wife has been added to your application)
> If you wish for your wife to be considered as a migrating dependent please also
> complete a Form 1436. If migrating, an English requirement wll also need to be met.
> 
> should i fill form 1023 to correct the answer


Are u married?
What was ur answer for the question "Migrating family members
Are there any migrating family members included in this application?" in the application?


----------



## momentum

ciitbilal said:


> You can go to Liberty parking or Civil Lines office. I'm not sure if there are any other places where this can be done.
> 
> Get the forms from there. Each form would require "attested" copies of ID card (2), Passport (1) and pictures (2). The instructions are clear on the form.
> 
> If you have lived at multiple places then 1 Urdu form would be required for each place along with ID card copy and your picture.
> 
> Feel free to contact me for any help.


You mean multiple places within lahore? Me and my wife have the same address on our CNIC but before our marriage in 2012 she used to live in askari 10. Do i need to tell them? what about the time they take to issue PCC?


----------



## momentum

OZ-IMMI said:


> thanks - he is going to use my credit card - i think he's playing lazy.
> the agent is in lahore - not registered with MARA


Be prepared for the ridiculous and criminal bank charges on the foreign currency payment. I came to know abt them after I made the payment. Standard chartered charges 3% of the total amount plus Rs. 1 for every dollar.


----------



## Fanish

Dears,

In the Form 80 Part Q, DO i need to mention about my parents who will not be migrating with me. 

If Yes, Will i be asked for medical checkup for my parents ?.

Secondly, When scheduling the medical test do i have the luxury to choose date & time ?. Can we schedule medicals on saturday ?.

Regards,
Fanish


----------



## ronkar12

Hello again guys...
I am filling the form 80 by hand as it instructs so in the first page...
I have seen many type it and submit...

What you guys suggest...


----------



## Fanish

ronkar12 said:


> Hello again guys...
> I am filling the form 80 by hand as it instructs so in the first page...
> I have seen many type it and submit...
> 
> What you guys suggest...


It does not instructs to handwritten the form. But you can fill the details in computer, take out the print, sign the last page and upload in the visa documents.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

gonnabeexpat said:


> Seniors i Need your counsel. I got the reference letter. But hr did not include full time or part time information eventhough i specified it in my sample letter. In my sd it is mentioned as full time. Also the sentence "His roles include" sentence is missing in the letter. Will this cause any issues ?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk



Seniors going to lodge my visa tommrow please help :rain:


----------



## Manan008

I have one more question. I dont have any australian education and work experience.
But in immiaccount they have still given options to upload document in that category.
what should i do with it ?


----------



## vikaschandra

Fanish said:


> Dears,
> 
> In the Form 80 Part Q, DO i need to mention about my parents who will not be migrating with me.
> 
> If Yes, Will i be asked for medical checkup for my parents ?.
> 
> Secondly, When scheduling the medical test do i have the luxury to choose date & time ?. Can we schedule medicals on saturday ?.
> 
> Regards,
> Fanish


No if the parent is non migrating there would be no requirement for medicals. 

you can always talk to your panel physician or the clinic you are visiting to get the medical appointment at whichever time suits you (provided the clinic/hospital is operating at those hours)


----------



## momentum

vikaschandra said:


> No if the parent is non migrating there would be no requirement for medicals.
> 
> you can always talk to your panel physician or the clinic you are visiting to get the medical appointment at whichever time suits you (provided the clinic/hospital is operating at those hours)



Can you plz help with this question?

When lodging my visa application I forgot to mention the name of my wife before marriage. There's a question which asks "Is this family member currently or have they ever been known by other names" and I answered No in this for my wife. Do I need to correct this or will the form 80 going to take care of this later?.

Plz help


----------



## ciitbilal

Manan008 said:


> I have one more question. I dont have any australian education and work experience.
> But in immiaccount they have still given options to upload document in that category.
> what should i do with it ?


Do nothing if you don't have Australian experience.


----------



## ciitbilal

momentum said:


> You mean multiple places within lahore? Me and my wife have the same address on our CNIC but before our marriage in 2012 she used to live in askari 10. Do i need to tell them? what about the time they take to issue PCC?


Yes multiple addresses in Lahore.

You'd need to write her previous address in the form.

I think both of you will have separate forms.

Time depends on how many addresses you previously had. They'll send a copy of Urdu form to the local police station of each of your residences along with your ID card copy and pic. Then someone from the police station might visit your house or call you for "discussion". If you know what I mean 

It would not take more than 10 days.


----------



## jairichi

momentum said:


> Can you plz help with this question?
> 
> When lodging my visa application I forgot to mention the name of my wife before marriage. There's a question which asks "Is this family member currently or have they ever been known by other names" and I answered No in this for my wife. Do I need to correct this or will the form 80 going to take care of this later?.
> 
> Plz help


Complete and submit form 1023.


----------



## jairichi

gonnabeexpat said:


> Seniors going to lodge my visa tommrow please help :rain:


It is fine. Since the number of hours you work is mentioned in your pay slips there is nothing to worry.


----------



## Sharath009

shivee1801 said:


> Hi all, Congratulations to all for getting invite and for being on road to the 189 visa.
> 
> I lodged my application on 12 March and payment was successful. However now I see an error message stating that "The application details could not be retrieved at this time. Please try again later." and I am unable to get to the links to upload docs. EOI status still shows "Invited".
> 
> Anyone faced this issue? And when can I expect the acknowledgement email and links for uploading docs. My invite expires on 3rd Apr.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> 189 224111(Actuary)
> VETASSESS Lodged: 22/10/15, in progress: 23/10/2015, Positive Outcome: 11/12/15 (< 2months)
> IELTS Test Date: 09/01/16 IELTS Result: 24/01/16: L-7, R-9, W-7, S-7 (2 weeks)
> EOI effective date: 25/01/16, (Age Points: 30, Education: 15, IELTS: 10, Experience: 5)
> Invited: 03/02/16 (within 1 week) Wife UK PCC Applied: 03/03/16 KWT & IND PCC Letter Obtained: 08/03/16 Wife UK PCC Obtained: 10/03/16 (within 1 week)
> Visa Lodged: 12/03/16 IND PCC Applied: 13/03/16 IND PCC Obtained: 15/03/16 (within 1 week)
> KWT PCC Applied: XX/03/16 KWT PCC Obtained: XX/04/16
> Medical Applied: XX/04/16


Hi,
Am facing the same issue. Please advise how this issue was resolved. Tried contacting on 1300 364 613 but no luck. When did your application status changed to "Received" from "Submitted".

Regards,
Sharath


----------



## ronkar12

Fanish said:


> It does not instructs to handwritten the form. But you can fill the details in computer, take out the print, sign the last page and upload in the visa documents.


But it says 'please use a pen...' In the top right of page 1 in form 80
It is ok to type?

Please excuse me for my silly and repeated questions...


----------



## Fanish

ronkar12 said:


> But it says 'please use a pen...' In the top right of page 1 in form 80
> It is ok to type?
> 
> Please excuse me for my silly and repeated questions...


OK. I saw that. You can still type in computer since I saw somebody's comment that he typed, took the printout, signed and uploaded.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

ronkar12 said:


> But it says 'please use a pen...' In the top right of page 1 in form 80
> It is ok to type?
> 
> Please excuse me for my silly and repeated questions...


As said by Fanish just type it, take print of last page, sign it, scan it, attach it to original document and upload it.


----------



## Sborah

Hi friends 
Can anyone tell me how much time it takes for PCC?
Applied on 20th Sep. Verification done on my address on 24th Sep.
Now waiting for the SMS.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shivli

If you are doing medicals before visa lodge the TRN would be different for the medicals and the actual visa. Assuming that's how it should be, can someone please advise?


----------



## dvh

shivli said:


> If you are doing medicals before visa lodge the TRN would be different for the medicals and the actual visa. Assuming that's how it should be, can someone please advise?


Don't worry about the TRN number. You need your HAP ID when you refer to the medical that has been done. Mention that HAP ID during your visa application. It will be linked to your visa application.


----------



## shivli

dvh said:


> shivli said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are doing medicals before visa lodge the TRN would be different for the medicals and the actual visa. Assuming that's how it should be, can someone please advise?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about the TRN number. You need your HAP ID when you refer to the medical that has been done. Mention that HAP ID during your visa application. It will be linked to your visa application.
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot


----------



## kanavsharma

Sush1 said:


> I have called them 5 times but I got same answer every time.


did they ask for your passport number/TRN or anything.
For me, its like they ask nothing other than lodging date and start saying usual words of mantaining patience.


----------



## dakshch

Day 297


----------



## Bairy

dakshch said:


> Day 297


It's too long waiting did you check with CO on your status? If anything they need to finalise your file.


----------



## MonicaK

dakshch said:


> Day 297


When I saw the new post from you popup notification in my mobile I expected a grant message.. 

No words can express your level of frustration  

I sincerely pray to god that you should receive your grant asap.. 

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Bairy said:


> It's too long waiting did you check with CO on your status? If anything they need to finalise your file.


OMG. your police clearance might have expired by now


----------



## razjoee

Aspiring Candidate said:


> OMG. your police clearance might have expired by now


youre right. when grant comes it'll come with a crazy IED


----------



## Umairkhan952

momentum said:


> Where did you get the PCC from Lahore? Can you plz mention the process and the documents I need to take for me and my wife? Also how long they require to issue one?


You can visit any "Khidmat Center" in Lahore directly OR visit CCPO office. In 14 days you will get your PCC at your postal address via courier.


----------



## Sharath009

Hi All,
Submitted my visa application yesterday but the status is still submitted and there is no acknowledgement mail also. Am getting the below error:
"application details could not be retrieved at this time. Please try again later." and I am unable to get to the links to upload docs. EOI status still shows Apply visa.
Tried reaching DIAC on the number 1300 364 613. Have also raised this in Technical Support form of DIAC but no reply from them yet.

Has anyone faced same issues? Please advise how it was resolved.

Regards,
Sharath


----------



## Lalit.M

Any pointers guys for the issues pointed out?


----------



## sudhanshu2211

BHPS said:


> This week only on 26th September.




Hope things start rolling for you soon now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viaan

120 days and counting ............


----------



## Bairy

Viaan said:


> 120 days and counting ............


115 days


----------



## nikhil_k

*SOS: Incorrect information in EOI !!*

Dear Experts:

Got the invite in 28th Sep round, however I am in dilemma about correctness of my details filled in EOI!!

One query and request your help:

As part of the EOI filing, I INCLUDED all the employment details and did not deduct the ‘2’ Years which ACS did not consider as skilled.

Below are my points breakup after EOI:

EOI ID: XXXXXXXXXXX Date Submitted: 19/09/2016 
Criteria Points Bracket Skilled – Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)

Date of Effect 19/09/2016 10:16:15

Age 25 - 32 -----------------------------------------------30
English Language Ability Superior ------------------20

Qualification Bachelor Degree ----------------------------15
Years of experience in Nominated Occupation
- in Australia within the last 10 years.
Less than 1 Year--------------------------------------------- 0

Years of experience in a Nominated Occupation
- overseas within the last 10 years.
Equal to or greater than 8 Years -------------------------15
TOTAL----------------------------------------- 80

If I correct this error I should be getting 75 points. I want to know what are my options now? 

1.	Was i wrong in taking all experience and not deducting the unskilled exp from that ?
2. Can I get my Invite cancelled by writing to DIBP, if yes please suggest how to do it?
2.	Can I just ignore this invite and submit another one with correct details?

I will turn 33 on 10th Oct so don’t want to lose my chance for next round. Your experts help is required to get me out of this predicament 

Regards
Nikhil


----------



## 1168298

Viaan said:


> 120 days and counting ............


Same here...


----------



## ramanjot kaur

185 days of waiting


----------



## behlvipul

*Bonfide employement/address proof certificate format*

Hi Guys,

Could anyone please advise on the content on the bonafide certificate from the employer ?


----------



## forw.jane

nikhil_k said:


> Dear Experts:
> 
> Got the invite in 28th Sep round, however I am in dilemma about correctness of my details filled in EOI!!
> 
> One query and request your help:
> 
> As part of the EOI filing, I INCLUDED all the employment details and did not deduct the ‘2’ Years which ACS did not consider as skilled.
> 
> Below are my points breakup after EOI:
> 
> EOI ID: XXXXXXXXXXX Date Submitted: 19/09/2016
> Criteria Points Bracket Skilled – Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)
> 
> Date of Effect 19/09/2016 10:16:15
> 
> Age 25 - 32 -----------------------------------------------30
> English Language Ability Superior ------------------20
> 
> Qualification Bachelor Degree ----------------------------15
> Years of experience in Nominated Occupation
> - in Australia within the last 10 years.
> Less than 1 Year--------------------------------------------- 0
> 
> Years of experience in a Nominated Occupation
> - overseas within the last 10 years.
> Equal to or greater than 8 Years -------------------------15
> TOTAL----------------------------------------- 80
> 
> If I correct this error I should be getting 75 points. I want to know what are my options now?
> 
> 1.	Was i wrong in taking all experience and not deducting the unskilled exp from that ?
> 2. Can I get my Invite cancelled by writing to DIBP, if yes please suggest how to do it?
> 2.	Can I just ignore this invite and submit another one with correct details?
> 
> I will turn 33 on 10th Oct so don’t want to lose my chance for next round. Your experts help is required to get me out of this predicament
> 
> Regards
> Nikhil


1. Yes you were wrong. Getting invitation based on wrong info could lead to rejection later.
2. I dont have idea about this
3. You should withdraw your application, I am not sure if you can do that once u invited. But after 60 days, it will return back to SUBMITTED. Do it then. U can file a new EOI, but I dont think there is any new invitation round before 10th Oct, so you will become a 65 pointer application based on your age.


----------



## uday63

gagneshsharma said:


> PCC- You don't need EOI. Make sure only apply thru PSK. PASSPORT SEVA KENDRA for you and spouse. No Indian police station PCC is accepted for DIBP.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks alot for the reply. Would you suggest medicals also to be done before visa lodge?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

nikhil_k said:


> Dear Experts:
> 
> Got the invite in 28th Sep round, however I am in dilemma about correctness of my details filled in EOI!!
> 
> One query and request your help:
> 
> As part of the EOI filing, I INCLUDED all the employment details and did not deduct the ‘2’ Years which ACS did not consider as skilled.
> 
> Below are my points breakup after EOI:
> 
> EOI ID: XXXXXXXXXXX Date Submitted: 19/09/2016
> Criteria Points Bracket Skilled – Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)
> 
> Date of Effect 19/09/2016 10:16:15
> 
> Age 25 - 32 -----------------------------------------------30
> English Language Ability Superior ------------------20
> 
> Qualification Bachelor Degree ----------------------------15
> Years of experience in Nominated Occupation
> - in Australia within the last 10 years.
> Less than 1 Year--------------------------------------------- 0
> 
> Years of experience in a Nominated Occupation
> - overseas within the last 10 years.
> Equal to or greater than 8 Years -------------------------15
> TOTAL----------------------------------------- 80
> 
> If I correct this error I should be getting 75 points. I want to know what are my options now?
> 
> 1.	Was i wrong in taking all experience and not deducting the unskilled exp from that ?
> 2. Can I get my Invite cancelled by writing to DIBP, if yes please suggest how to do it?
> 2.	Can I just ignore this invite and submit another one with correct details?
> 
> I will turn 33 on 10th Oct so don’t want to lose my chance for next round. Your experts help is required to get me out of this predicament
> 
> Regards
> Nikhil


1. Yes.
2. No, you need to wait for the invite to expire i.e. 60 days.
3. How? Your EOI is locked now.

Alternatively you can lodge visa but CO will get back to you and highlight this discrepancy. Later CO will check whether you would have got an invite with reduced work experience. If the answer is yes CO will ask your assent to correct the discrepancy and proceed with visa processing. This is a risky alternative.


----------



## jairichi

uday63 said:


> Thanks alot for the reply. Would you suggest medicals also to be done before visa lodge?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


You can if you want to.


----------



## jairichi

behlvipul said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could anyone please advise on the content on the bonafide certificate from the employer ?


What did you submit for assessment? Same one or similar one.


----------



## Ismail_Aus

Hi All

How can I know how much VISA has ben granted already till date and how much is still available? I am planning to apply for ACS in Oct first week.


----------



## Nasir.Tarar

Ismail_Aus said:


> Hi All
> 
> How can I know how much VISA has ben granted already till date and how much is still available? I am planning to apply for ACS in Oct first week.


https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/pages/14-september-2016-round-results.aspx


----------



## Manan008

whitelight said:


> Same here...


I am also electrical engineer also applied two days ago.. Did you get your work experience verify from Engineer Australia ?


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Manan008 said:


> I am also electrical engineer also applied two days ago.. Did you get your work experience verify from Engineer Australia ?


Hi Manan008,

Why did you submit two PCCs from Islamabad and Lahore? I guess we need only 1 PCC.


----------



## Lalit.M

Lalit.M said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have recently lodged 189 Visa application in 261313 category and I am not able to figure out the following :
> 
> - I am already done with the medicals one month in advance of submitting the application and have provided the HAP ID in the application form. There is link in documents section, is there anything that needs to be provided/uploaded there?
> 
> - Are passport size photographs also compulsory to be uploaded for each member migrating?
> 
> - My ACS was done in Feb, 2016 will the subsequent months of current employment after the ACS result date be counted in skilled employment?
> 
> - Since, I am currently employed however by mistake I have mentioned my employment till 26 Aug, 2016. Will that be an issue? Shall I submit form 1023 right away correcting the same?
> 
> Please help with the above doubts.


Any pointers to these doubts guys?


----------



## Manan008

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi Manan008,
> 
> Why did you submit two PCCs from Islamabad and Lahore? I guess we need only 1 PCC.


I didn't submit two.i submit one from Lahore. But i did my b.sc electrical engineering from NUST islamabad... 
Some people are saying i need one from isb but a few pple i know they submitted only one.


----------



## jatin1011

adeshket said:


> All,
> 
> Happy to let you know that got the grant for my wife and me today.
> 
> The email came early morning and for the first time the alarm made us feel good
> 
> The members of the forum are quite helpful. Big Thanks to you all.
> 
> Special mention to KeeDa. He is an encyclopedia of OZ immigration. And above all very very helpful and patient guy who answered all my petty queries. Doesn't imply that you bug him
> 
> All the best for your process.
> 
> One last piece of advice before signing off - Please Be Patient. I know it is a cliche' but cliches are meant to be true.
> 
> Now the real game of migration starts.
> 
> Cheers
> AD
> 
> My timelines and details
> 189 | 261313
> Primary applicant: Wife
> my IELTS - 19-Mar-16
> ACS - 26-April-16
> wife's PTE - 29-May-16
> EOI - 1-June-16
> ITA - 3-Aug-16
> Meds - 17-Aug-16
> PCC - 22-Aug-16 (wife) and 15-Sep-16 (mine)
> Visa lodged - 17-Sep-16
> Docs upload - 18 to 20 Sep-2016
> Direct Grant - 28-Sep-16 :rockon::first:
> IED 17-Aug-17


Hey,

Did you claim employment points too?

Regards,


----------



## Manan008

Lalit.M said:


> Any pointers to these doubts guys?


1. You can go emecial client and got your information letter that you have done your medical by logging in. Then upload it on immiaccount under health proof..

2. No photos are not compulsory.

3. Doesnt matter that even if u are still working..There is no option of still employed while filling the form.


----------



## BHPS

sudhanshu2211 said:


> Hope things start rolling for you soon now!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks and Wish you same for you and all like us sailing in this boat..


----------



## jairichi

Lalit.M said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have recently lodged 189 Visa application in 261313 category and I am not able to figure out the following :
> 
> - I am already done with the medicals one month in advance of submitting the application and have provided the HAP ID in the application form. There is link in documents section, is there anything that needs to be provided/uploaded there?
> 
> - Are passport size photographs also compulsory to be uploaded for each member migrating?
> 
> - My ACS was done in Feb, 2016 will the subsequent months of current employment after the ACS result date be counted in skilled employment?
> 
> - Since, I am currently employed however by mistake I have mentioned my employment till 26 Aug, 2016. Will that be an issue? Shall I submit form 1023 right away correcting the same?
> 
> Please help with the above doubts.


2. You can upload if you want.
3. Yes.
4. Yes, you need to.


----------



## anujaus25

It gives me immense pleasure to write this post , me and my wife got the Grant yesterday. This forum has been of great help in resolving 
all my queris. Although i applied through an agent, i came to this forum for any query.

I wish all of you best of luck, and hope your grant will come soon.

Regards
Anuj
Software Engineer - ANZSCO-261313
PTE - 65+
ACS Applied - May 2016.
ACS +ve Result Received - Jun 2016.
EOI 189(65) - Jun 2016.
Invitation - 1st Sep 2016
Visa Lodgement - 17 Sep 2016
Medicals Uploaded - 23 Sep 2015. 
All Docs Uploaded- 24 Sep 2016
Direct Grant - 28 Sep 2016


----------



## Lalit.M

Manan008 said:


> 1. You can go emecial client and got your information letter that you have done your medical by logging in. Then upload it on immiaccount under health proof..
> 
> 2. No photos are not compulsory.
> 
> 3. Doesnt matter that even if u are still working..There is no option of still employed while filling the form.


Thanks Manan. Appreciate your response.


----------



## anoop21

anujaus25 said:


> It gives me immense pleasure to write this post , me and my wife got the Grant yesterday. This forum has been of great help in resolving
> all my queris. Although i applied through an agent, i came to this forum for any query.
> 
> I wish all of you best of luck, and hope your grant will come soon.
> 
> Regards
> Anuj
> Software Engineer - ANZSCO-261313
> PTE - 65+
> ACS Applied - May 2016.
> ACS +ve Result Received - Jun 2016.
> EOI 189(65) - Jun 2016.
> Invitation - 1st Sep 2016
> Visa Lodgement - 17 Sep 2016
> Medicals Uploaded - 23 Sep 2015.
> All Docs Uploaded- 24 Sep 2016
> Direct Grant - 28 Sep 2016


Congratez anuj...

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## pleiadees

Congratulations man!
Hope you enjoy your life in AU!

I'll lodge mine in 2 weeks and hopefully it will go well like yours. 



anujaus25 said:


> It gives me immense pleasure to write this post , me and my wife got the Grant yesterday. This forum has been of great help in resolving
> all my queris. Although i applied through an agent, i came to this forum for any query.
> 
> I wish all of you best of luck, and hope your grant will come soon.
> 
> Regards
> Anuj
> Software Engineer - ANZSCO-261313
> PTE - 65+
> ACS Applied - May 2016.
> ACS +ve Result Received - Jun 2016.
> EOI 189(65) - Jun 2016.
> Invitation - 1st Sep 2016
> Visa Lodgement - 17 Sep 2016
> Medicals Uploaded - 23 Sep 2015.
> All Docs Uploaded- 24 Sep 2016
> Direct Grant - 28 Sep 2016


----------



## Lalit.M

jairichi said:


> 2. You can upload if you want.
> 3. Yes.
> 4. Yes, you need to.


Thanks for your response Jairichi.


----------



## Aramani

Looks like a dull day, No grants today


----------



## behlvipul

jairichi said:


> What did you submit for assessment? Same one or similar one.


I haven't lodged my documents yet. I was just wondering if I need to submit a request with my HR for this or not.


----------



## nikhil_k

jairichi said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. No, you need to wait for the invite to expire i.e. 60 days.
> 3. How? Your EOI is locked now.
> 
> Alternatively you can lodge visa but CO will get back to you and highlight this discrepancy. Later CO will check whether you would have got an invite with reduced work experience. If the answer is yes CO will ask your assent to correct the discrepancy and proceed with visa processing. This is a risky alternative.




Thanks Jairichi ...i understand i did a mistake this might be a heavy one as i'll turn 33 next 10 oct so will loose 5 points as well.
Secondly, the category of ICT BA gets filled up soon, whats your view about the ICT BA category still be available in Dec rounds when i again submit in NOV 2016 with 70 points for 189 OR 75 points for NSW ?


----------



## vkakkar

Hi,

Need Help. We have entered wrong month for Date To - i.e. completion of education in EOI. I got invitation. So will that matter for Visa approval? Or shall we go for new EOI?

Thanks.


----------



## raghesh

ramanjot kaur said:


> 185 days of waiting


178 days and waiting 

______________________________________________
ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
ACS approved : 29 February 2016
Total Points : 65
EOI invitation: 09 Mar 2016
Visa Lodged : 4 April 2016
CO contact: 9 April 2016 - Adelaide
Last document updated: 24 April 2016
Contacted DIBP: 22 June 2016
Employment Verification (1 out of 3): 12 July 2016
Grant: ?


----------



## baokar1

forw.jane said:


> Are u married?
> What was ur answer for the question "Migrating family members
> Are there any migrating family members included in this application?" in the application?


My answer was no for this question


----------



## Nandeesha B Yagatappa

Hi All,

I got my Grant today at 11:44 AM 

I am silent observer on the forum. I would like to take this opportunity thank for every one and for their post which kept my hope alive. I wish you all the best for who are all waiting for their grant 

Below is my time line, I hope this will help for some people


Engineering Technologist (233914) 
Skill assessment: 10- Nov-2015
PTE cleared: 17-March-2016
EOI submitted: 01-June-2016
EOI invite: 06-July-2016
189 VISA submit: 19-July-2016
Medical: 04-July-2016
PCCS: 05-July-2016
CO Contact: 11-Aug-2016
Info Provided: 11-Aug-2016
VISA Grant: 29-Sep-2016
IED- 03-Aug-2016


----------



## dreamsanj

Nandeesha B Yagatappa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Grant today at 11:44 AM 
> 
> I am silent observer on the forum. I would like to take this opportunity thank for every one and for their post which kept my hope alive. I wish you all the best for who are all waiting for their grant
> 
> Below is my time line, I hope this will help for some people
> 
> 
> Engineering Technologist (233914)
> Skill assessment: 10- Nov-2015
> PTE cleared: 17-March-2016
> EOI submitted: 01-June-2016
> EOI invite: 06-July-2016
> 189 VISA submit: 19-July-2016
> Medical: 04-July-2016
> PCCS: 05-July-2016
> CO Contact: 11-Aug-2016
> Info Provided: 11-Aug-2016
> VISA Grant: 29-Sep-2016
> IED- 03-Aug-2016


Congrats nadeesh


----------



## prvnrddy

Congrats!

Looks similar to mine..

[ANZSCO: 233914 (Engg Technologist)
IELTS: 6.5
Work Exp: 9+ and 15 points claimed for Work Exp
EA Application:28/04/16 applied fast track
EA Result +ve: 23/05/16
EOI Subclass 189 (60 points): 23/05/2016
Invitation: 06/07/2016
Visa Lodged: 19/07/2016
CO Contact: 02/08/2016 (Adelaide team asked for CV)
PCC uploaded: 03/08/2016
Status: Assessment in Progress 
Grant: XX-XX-XXXX:fingerscrossed:





smart_maverick said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Below is the summary of my 189 visa application process till Visa grant.
> 
> 
> Visa type:- 189;
> Nominated Occupation:- Engineering Technologist 233914;
> EA skill assessment applied:- 19-Dec-2015 with 60 points;
> EA +ve assessment:- 31-May-2016;
> EOI application:- 24-June-2016;
> EOI +ve receipt:- 06-July-2016;
> 189 Visa applied on:- 21-July-2016;
> CO contact GSM Adelaide:- 03-Aug-2016;
> CO replied:- 23-Aug-2016;
> Visa granted:- 22-Sept-2016;
> IED:- 05-Aug-2017;
> 
> I believe that if the paper work is proper and as per their expectation, chances of getting an early grant increases immensely.


----------



## Jeebs

Hi all,

I loadged my application on the 17th of September 2016 and got an email asking for more information today, on the 29th September. 
They are asking for my PCC. However i've already uploaded my PCC on the 17th itself when i lodged.
I'm wondering if it is because my PCC is dated 9th March 2016, and is therefore asking me for a newer one? 

Anybody got a clue?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys, one if my form 16 is in plain black and white colour, do i need to get that notarized?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## justin787

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys, one if my form 16 is in plain black and white colour, do i need to get that notarized?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


I have submitted black and white documents with no issue. As in, the original document is in black and white which is to be honest is quite common. My understanding, you need to notarize black and white *copies*.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

justin787 said:


> I have submitted black and white documents with no issue. As in, the original document is in black and white which is to be honest is quite common. My understanding, you need to notarize black and white *copies*.


Got it Justin mine is a computer generated copy. Got it 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Telecom85

hi, I applied for visa on 5th sept 2016, my application status is "Received", should it change to "in progress/under assessment", or can it change directly from "Received" to "Grant/Decision/Completed"


----------



## ronkar12

Hi, any of you guys tried the paypal option for visa payment?
Will it work from India? Please share your thoughts and experience...

Thanks!


----------



## Manan008

Hey guys i made a minor mistake while filling my form in my residential address.

Its was 101 eden avenue ghazi road lahore i wrote it as 101 eden ghazi road ghazi lahore...



Should i correct it or let it go ?


----------



## momentum

Manan008 said:


> Hey guys i made a minor mistake while filling my form in my residential address.
> 
> Its was 101 eden avenue ghazi road lahore i wrote it as 101 eden ghazi road ghazi lahore...
> 
> 
> 
> Should i correct it or let it go ?


this shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## behlvipul

*URGENT: VISA 189 lodge*

Hi Guys,

I am in a bit of fix. I was working for an Australian client here in Hyderabad,India when I was asked to go UK from *19th July,2015 to 30th Aug,15* and from there I went to Australia from *30th August,15 to 9th Jan,16. *

In my ACS reference letter, I somehow mentioned(being pompous) that I was in Australia from* 19th July,15 to 9th Jan.16*. I have received a positive skills assessment and am lodging a VISA 189 application now. *Generally people produce the same ACS reference letter as a bonafide letter from my employer stating their employment. If I produce the same ACS letter it will be a contradiction in the dates for Australia.*
*
One option is that I 'll get a separate bonafide letter issued by my employer so that I can submit as an employment reference.* 

I am really scared. Can someone please advise on this asap.

Thanks


----------



## ronkar12

In form 80 for the question 18 'Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?'...
It asks to include 'visits back to your own country'...
I live in India and work here and travelled to other countries for official purposes...
So should I include by travel back to India from foreign country in this list?
I am quite confused...

Thanks!


----------



## gagneshsharma

Telecom85 said:


> hi, I applied for visa on 5th sept 2016, my application status is "Received", should it change to "in progress/under assessment", or can it change directly from "Received" to "Grant/Decision/Completed"




Hey, I too lodged visa on same day. Sep 5 and mine status is also received. Got to know from this forum that it doesn't necessarily change till finalised or may change upon CO's correspondence.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BHPS

ronkar12 said:


> In form 80 for the question 18 'Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?'...
> It asks to include 'visits back to your own country'...
> I live in India and work here and travelled to other countries for official purposes...
> So should I include by travel back to India from foreign country in this list?
> I am quite confused...
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, Form 80 is required to be filled in based on thinking that if you are in Australia that's Onsite and if Its any other country (be it your home land like INDIA here) so that's Overseas visit , so we should include all these travel histories even if its for couple of days. e.g. 
So que 18 will be like :-date from 18/12/2015 date to 03/01/2016 reason for visit Return back from official visit in reason and country will be INDIA.
so all dates with your visits should match.

That's what i did and was suggested by my agent.

Hope that will help.

Thanks


----------



## 1168298

Manan008 said:


> I am also electrical engineer also applied two days ago.. Did you get your work experience verify from Engineer Australia ?


No I don't have enough work experience. And my points were already exceeding the threshold.


----------



## 1168298

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi Manan008,
> 
> Why did you submit two PCCs from Islamabad and Lahore? I guess we need only 1 PCC.


Sir you need to submit PCC from every city you lived in. I submitted a total of 6 PCCs. That was the most time consuming task in my application.


----------



## ronkar12

BHPS said:


> Yes, Form 80 is required to be filled in based on thinking that if you are in Australia that's Onsite and if Its any other country (be it your home land like INDIA here) so that's Overseas visit , so we should include all these travel histories even if its for couple of days. e.g.
> So que 18 will be like :-date from 18/12/2015 date to 03/01/2016 reason for visit Return back from official visit in reason and country will be INDIA.
> so all dates with your visits should match.
> 
> That's what i did and was suggested by my agent.
> 
> Hope that will help.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## jasonwkim

... ... ...


----------



## Manan008

whitelight said:


> Sir you need to submit PCC from every city you lived in. I submitted a total of 6 PCCs. That was the most time consuming task in my application.


Did they ask pcc for each cities or did u submit it on your own ?


----------



## Nasir.Tarar

whitelight said:


> Sir you need to submit PCC from every city you lived in. I submitted a total of 6 PCCs. That was the most time consuming task in my application.


I have got invite yesterday and now I gotta prepare PCC from ISB. Can you guide me where did you apply in ISB and how many days it took to get it ? I will have you send my docs and authority letter to my dad as I am living in Oman.

Nasir Nawaz
sent from Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## ciitbilal

Manan008 said:


> Did they ask pcc for each cities or did u submit it on your own ?


Even if they don't ask, it is advisable to get it just in case.

Not sure about other cities/provinces but takes 10 days in Lahore.


----------



## 1168298

Manan008 said:


> Did they ask pcc for each cities or did u submit it on your own ?


I submitted them myself. It is good to be on the safe side.


----------



## ronkar12

Hey guys...
In form 80, in the education section...
what course name did you mention for the 10th and 12th standards (in India)..


----------



## 1168298

Nasir.Tarar said:


> I have got invite yesterday and now I gotta prepare PCC from ISB. Can you guide me where did you apply in ISB and how many days it took to get it ? I will have you send my docs and authority letter to my dad as I am living in Oman.
> 
> Nasir Nawaz
> sent from Mobile via Tapatalk


You can get the form from Islamabad court. They need a proof of residence. If you are originally from another city, then you also need to submit PCC of your own city in order to get Islamabad PCC.


----------



## ronkar12

I studied in a matriculation school by the way...


----------



## Nasir.Tarar

whitelight said:


> You can get the form from Islamabad court. They need a proof of residence. If you are originally from another city, then you also need to submit PCC of your own city in order to get Islamabad PCC.


I am living at current residence in ISB since 30 years so I guess won't b an issue ... How many days it took for getting PCC from ISB ?

Nasir Nawaz
sent from Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## 1168298

Nasir.Tarar said:


> I am living at current residence in ISB since 30 years so I guess won't b an issue ... How many days it took for getting PCC from ISB ?
> 
> Nasir Nawaz
> sent from Mobile via Tapatalk


around two weeks


----------



## iishan9891

Hi All,

I can’t describe my happiness to inform that I received my visa grant today, finally the GOLDEN EMAIL has arrived.:cheer2::cheer2:

Thanks to almighty GOD  for increasing my patience during the wait period, special thanks to my family and friends who supported me during this period.

Also a big Thanks to fellow mates here on the forum for keeping my hopes high by posting Grant emails and people who replied to my queries.

I hope the timeline is mentioned in my signatures.

Moving towards the next step to prepare for landing in OZ.


----------



## sourabhmatta

Congratulations...........



iishan9891 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I can’t describe my happiness to inform that I received my visa grant today, finally the GOLDEN EMAIL has arrived.:cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Thanks to almighty GOD  for increasing my patience during the wait period, special thanks to my family and friends who supported me during this period.
> 
> Also a big Thanks to fellow mates here on the forum for keeping my hopes high by posting Grant emails and people who replied to my queries.
> 
> I hope the timeline is mentioned in my signatures.
> 
> Moving towards the next step to prepare for landing in OZ.


----------



## sheiky

iishan9891 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I can’t describe my happiness to inform that I received my visa grant today, finally the GOLDEN EMAIL has arrived.:cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Thanks to almighty GOD  for increasing my patience during the wait period, special thanks to my family and friends who supported me during this period.
> 
> Also a big Thanks to fellow mates here on the forum for keeping my hopes high by posting Grant emails and people who replied to my queries.
> 
> I hope the timeline is mentioned in my signatures.
> 
> Moving towards the next step to prepare for landing in OZ.


Wow, Congratulations Bro, Happy for you. All the best for your future endeavours.


----------



## ronkar12

Guys...quick question...
I am the primary application, my spouse's passport expires August 2018.
Will this be a problem for my visa application, I will be lodging visa in a few days...


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys, My passport will expire on 9jan 2018.That wouldnt be a problem right ?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeebs

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys, My passport will expire on 9jan 2018.That wouldnt be a problem right ?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


You need at least 6 months validity on your passport. So i would say you are good.


----------



## ronkar12

Also purpose of my journey to Australia in form 80 and 1221, I intend to put this:
"I would like to immigrate and settle in Australia with my family."

Hope this is enough..


----------



## ronkar12

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys...
> In form 80, in the education section...
> what course name did you mention for the 10th and 12th standards (in India)..


12th is 'Higher Secondary'
10th is 'Secondary'

will this be ok? Please anyone confirm.


----------



## Fanish

Dears,

Need help.
Form 80 ->Part F -> Question 19 -> Employment

ACS deducted 5 years from my work experience so they are considering my experience from Nov-2008 but i started in that company from Jul-2006 till Dec-2010.

In the Form 80 employment details for the company should i mention the start date as Nov-2008 or Jul-2006 ?.

Please help.


----------



## Fanish

ronkar12 said:


> 12th is 'Higher Secondary'
> 10th is 'Secondary'
> 
> will this be ok? Please anyone confirm.


I studied in English medium school. But the school certificates are partially in hindi which means that the education board name is in hindi but rest of the things like my name, exam paper name, marks, etc are in English. 

Do i need to get it translated ? 

Also is it required to upload school certificates ?.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Fanish said:


> Dears,
> 
> Need help.
> Form 80 ->Part F -> Question 19 -> Employment
> 
> ACS deducted 5 years from my work experience so they are considering my experience from Nov-2008 but i started in that company from Jul-2006 till Dec-2010.
> 
> In the Form 80 employment details for the company should i mention the start date as Nov-2008 or Jul-2006 ?.
> 
> Please help.


No you need to mention all years of employment 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys, My passport will expire on 9jan 2018.That wouldnt be a problem right ?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


whats your status in this pr? you applied for visa yet or waiting for invite?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

aussiedream87 said:


> whats your status in this pr? you applied for visa yet or waiting for invite?


Medicals done. Will be lodging come morrow. 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

For relevant and irrelevant occupation did you guys give different descriptions ?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrexpat

How much time i have after ITA for lodging my application


----------



## momentum

whitelight said:


> Sir you need to submit PCC from every city you lived in. I submitted a total of 6 PCCs. That was the most time consuming task in my application.


6 PCCs for 5 different cities you mean? Was the address of the cities you did PCC for mentioned in the documents you needed to submit to DIBP or you did it voluntarily?


----------



## Manan008

guys sorry for asking again but its really bothering me.

101 eden avenue old ghazi road near airport lahore but i wrote it as
101 eden avenue ghazi old ghazi road near airport lahore while lodging a visaa..

Is there going to be a problem ?


----------



## jairichi

Hrexpat said:


> How much time i have after ITA for lodging my application


60 days.


----------



## jairichi

ronkar12 said:


> Also purpose of my journey to Australia in form 80 and 1221, I intend to put this:
> "I would like to immigrate and settle in Australia with my family."
> 
> Hope this is enough..


Yes, fine.


----------



## jairichi

ronkar12 said:


> 12th is 'Higher Secondary'
> 10th is 'Secondary'
> 
> will this be ok? Please anyone confirm.


Yes, that will do.


----------



## jairichi

Since you worked for one single employer while on deputation then get one reference letter with R&Rs and also covering your deputation to UK & Australia mentioning periods spent there. That will be sufficient and nothing to worry.



behlvipul said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in a bit of fix. I was working for an Australian client here in Hyderabad,India when I was asked to go UK from *19th July,2015 to 30th Aug,15* and from there I went to Australia from *30th August,15 to 9th Jan,16. *
> 
> In my ACS reference letter, I somehow mentioned(being pompous) that I was in Australia from* 19th July,15 to 9th Jan.16*. I have received a positive skills assessment and am lodging a VISA 189 application now. *Generally people produce the same ACS reference letter as a bonafide letter from my employer stating their employment. If I produce the same ACS letter it will be a contradiction in the dates for Australia.*
> *
> One option is that I 'll get a separate bonafide letter issued by my employer so that I can submit as an employment reference.*
> 
> I am really scared. Can someone please advise on this asap.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## jairichi

Jeebs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I loadged my application on the 17th of September 2016 and got an email asking for more information today, on the 29th September.
> They are asking for my PCC. However i've already uploaded my PCC on the 17th itself when i lodged.
> I'm wondering if it is because my PCC is dated 9th March 2016, and is therefore asking me for a newer one?
> 
> Anybody got a clue?


Probably the document got corrupted & CO is not able to see its contents. Upload & send it again.


----------



## sm8764

dakshch said:


> Day 297


220 days

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak12

Hello guys,
I am trying to fill my application in immi account. But after page 4/17, it takes me to 6/17. It doesn't show me questions on page 5, which says 'ever visited to Australia'. I am not sure if it is happening only with me or there is some glitch. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## forw.jane

deepak12 said:


> Hello guys,
> I am trying to fill my application in immi account. But after page 4/17, it takes me to 6/17. It doesn't show me questions on page 5, which says 'ever visited to Australia'. I am not sure if it is happening only with me or there is some glitch.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


It happens. Dont worry, fill the form as it comes.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

gonnabeexpat said:


> For relevant and irrelevant occupation did you guys give different descriptions ?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Anyone ? Also is it necessary to upload 10tg and 12th marksheet?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## forw.jane

gonnabeexpat said:


> Anyone ? Also is it necessary to upload 10tg and 12th marksheet?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Graduation and Post Graduation Degree Certificate and Marksheet are enough


----------



## Saifratna

Is there any issue with immi website , it says downtime is planned 2nd oct but since a week i have been trying to check the status of my application but the moment i login it says service unavailable.


----------



## rosharma9

If you have all document uploaded including PCC and Medical is done, you might get direct grant. But if you haven't uploaded sufficient information, the CO will contact you and it will take more time to complete. In this case status will be "assessment in progress". In my case they asked for colored scan copy of passport, I had uploaded the notarized one earlier.



Telecom85 said:


> hi, I applied for visa on 5th sept 2016, my application status is "Received", should it change to "in progress/under assessment", or can it change directly from "Received" to "Grant/Decision/Completed"


----------



## ronkar12

Hey mates,
In the form 1221 for the question 4 "Name in your own language or script (if applicable)"
I don't quite understand, I guess it is not applicable to me...can I leave it empty?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rosharma9

You can write in devanagari script.
Devanagari Keyboard Online • Hindi Alphabet • LEXILOGOS >>
Write your name here and copy to the form. I did the same.



ronkar12 said:


> Hey mates,
> In the form 1221 for the question 4 "Name in your own language or script (if applicable)"
> I don't quite understand, I guess it is not applicable to me...can I leave it empty?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys it ok if my pcc is 16 days old ? 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanish

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys it ok if my pcc is 16 days old ?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Yes, PCC validity is 1 year from the date of issue.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## prvnrddy

Hi all,
Received 189 Visa grant today.

[ANZSCO: 233914 (Engg Technologist)
Work Exp: 9+ and 15 points claimed for Work Exp
EA Application:28/04/16 applied fast track
EA Result +ve: 23/05/16
EOI Subclass 189 (60 points): 23/05/2016
Invitation: 06/07/2016
Visa Lodged: 19/07/2016
CO Contact: 02/08/2016 (Adelaide team asked for CV)
CV uploaded: 03/08/2016
Grant: 30/09/2016 
IED: 13/07/2016

:happy


----------



## Fanish

Congratulations prvnddy.
Can you please share your pcc issue date.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## prvnrddy

Ied: 13/07/2017*


----------



## rosharma9

Congratulations!! 



prvnrddy said:


> Hi all,
> Received 189 Visa grant today.
> 
> [ANZSCO: 233914 (Engg Technologist)
> Work Exp: 9+ and 15 points claimed for Work Exp
> EA Application:28/04/16 applied fast track
> EA Result +ve: 23/05/16
> EOI Subclass 189 (60 points): 23/05/2016
> Invitation: 06/07/2016
> Visa Lodged: 19/07/2016
> CO Contact: 02/08/2016 (Adelaide team asked for CV)
> CV uploaded: 03/08/2016
> Grant: 30/09/2016
> IED: 13/07/2016
> 
> :happy


----------



## prvnrddy

Thanks Sharma!


----------



## ronkar12

rosharma9 said:


> You can write in devanagari script.
> Devanagari Keyboard Online • Hindi Alphabet • LEXILOGOS >>
> Write your name here and copy to the form. I did the same.


Thanks for the reply!
Mine is tamil...so I should find the related keyboard online and enter it in the application.


----------



## ronkar12

Hey guys,
My question again regarding the visa application payment...PAYPAL
Will it work if I am going to pay online from India?
Has anyone done that way?

Please please


----------



## Manan008

prvnrddy said:


> Hi all,
> Received 189 Visa grant today.
> 
> [ANZSCO: 233914 (Engg Technologist)
> Work Exp: 9+ and 15 points claimed for Work Exp
> EA Application:28/04/16 applied fast track
> EA Result +ve: 23/05/16
> EOI Subclass 189 (60 points): 23/05/2016
> Invitation: 06/07/2016
> Visa Lodged: 19/07/2016
> CO Contact: 02/08/2016 (Adelaide team asked for CV)
> CV uploaded: 03/08/2016
> Grant: 30/09/2016
> IED: 13/07/2016
> 
> :happy




Your initial entry date would be 2017 i guess


----------



## jairichi

ronkar12 said:


> Hey mates,
> In the form 1221 for the question 4 "Name in your own language or script (if applicable)"
> I don't quite understand, I guess it is not applicable to me...can I leave it empty?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Leave it empty. No issues.


----------



## Fanish

prvnrddy said:


> Ied: 13/07/2017*


So I understood that the pcc was issued in July 2016?. In that case my assumption stands correct that the initial date of entry is related to PCC end date.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

Fanish said:


> So my assumption stands correct that the initial date of entry is related to PCC end date.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


Either PCC or medicals whichever expires earlier.


----------



## jairichi

ronkar12 said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> Mine is tamil...so I should find the related keyboard online and enter it in the application.


Not required at all as your passport is in English language.


----------



## deepak12

forw.jane said:


> It happens. Dont worry, fill the form as it comes.


The problem is I've visited australia last year and the question on page 5 is related to that. If i don't answer that then won't it create further problems. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

deepak12 said:


> The problem is I've visited australia last year and the question on page 5 is related to that. If i don't answer that then won't it create further problems.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


You need to answer it correctly. They will have it in their database.


----------



## deepak12

jairichi said:


> You need to answer it correctly. They will have it in their database.


I want to provide all info. But there is my scenario : 
I am trying to fill my application in immi account. But after page 4/17, it takes me to 6/17. It doesn't show me questions on page 5, (I googled about page 5 thats how I know question in it.) which says 'ever visited to Australia'. I am not sure if it is happening only with me or there is some glitch. 

And I've already visited Australia last year. So if I can't see that question then how can I answer that.


----------



## Deeps2016

225 Days...still counting going ooonnn....


----------



## jairichi

deepak12 said:


> I want to provide all info. But there is my scenario :
> I am trying to fill my application in immi account. But after page 4/17, it takes me to 6/17. It doesn't show me questions on page 5, which says 'ever visited to Australia'. I am not sure if it is happening only with me or there is some glitch.
> 
> And I've already visited Australia last year. So if I can't see that question then how can I answer that.


Now, I get your question. It is fine. You will answer this in form 80. Questions 17 & 18.


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations Man.



prvnrddy said:


> Hi all,
> Received 189 Visa grant today.
> 
> [ANZSCO: 233914 (Engg Technologist)
> Work Exp: 9+ and 15 points claimed for Work Exp
> EA Application:28/04/16 applied fast track
> EA Result +ve: 23/05/16
> EOI Subclass 189 (60 points): 23/05/2016
> Invitation: 06/07/2016
> Visa Lodged: 19/07/2016
> CO Contact: 02/08/2016 (Adelaide team asked for CV)
> CV uploaded: 03/08/2016
> Grant: 30/09/2016
> IED: 13/07/2016
> 
> :happy


----------



## jairichi

deepak12 said:


> I want to provide all info. But there is my scenario :
> I am trying to fill my application in immi account. But after page 4/17, it takes me to 6/17. It doesn't show me questions on page 5, (I googled about page 5 thats how I know question in it.) which says 'ever visited to Australia'. I am not sure if it is happening only with me or there is some glitch.
> 
> And I've already visited Australia last year. So if I can't see that question then how can I answer that.


Also, call DIBP and check with them about this issue.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys in my health declarations the following is displayed. do i need to lodge the visa immeadetley?



> Health clearance provided – no action required
> 
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case office


----------



## maverick19

I just got a reply from DIBP on an email I had sent on Sep 13th enquiring about if they received the additional documents. I got the following reply:

Dear Mr Xxx,,

Thank you for your email.

Your application is undergoing routine processing which in some cases can take some time. Rest assured we are moving forward and processing your case as quickly as possible.
****************************************

Now what does that mean. Have any of you received a reply like this. Is the god news round the corner ?

Visa lodged June 22, 2016
CO allocated July 21, 2016 - asked for resubmission of form 80 as I had missed a few fields.
Submitted form 80 again - July 22, 2016
Accountant (general)
Mailed on Sep 13, 2016
Received above mentioned reply - Sep 30, 2016



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expatlucent

congrats!


----------



## forw.jane

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys in my health declarations the following is displayed. do i need to lodge the visa immeadetley?


If you have invitation and documents ready, u should.


----------



## deepak12

I've query regarding Spouse documents checklist.
Apart from English Language, PCC, Medicals, Passport, Marriage Certificates, what documents should I collect. I haven't claimed points for spouse.


----------



## buddha77

Wondering how many Jan/Feb/March candidates have not got their visa?.
I am 210+ days and waiting.
Frankly its really frustrating/disheartening to wait like this.
DIBP team is really very smart and they have capability to provide tentative dates and not make people wait like this.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

forw.jane said:


> If you have invitation and documents ready, u should.


Ok I will be doing it tonight all my documents are ready 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## forw.jane

deepak12 said:


> I've query regarding Spouse documents checklist.
> Apart from English Language, PCC, Medicals, Passport, Marriage Certificates, what documents should I collect. I haven't claimed points for spouse.


Birth Certificate, Form 80, Your Passport(If it has her name)


----------



## ronkar12

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> My question again regarding the visa application payment...PAYPAL
> Will it work if I am going to pay online from India?
> Has anyone done that way?
> 
> Please please


Anyone please


----------



## Sush1

I have lodged on 1st April.



buddha77 said:


> Wondering how many Jan/Feb/March candidates have not got their visa?.
> I am 210+ days and waiting.
> Frankly its really frustrating/disheartening to wait like this.
> DIBP team is really very smart and they have capability to provide tentative dates and not make people wait like this.


----------



## goaustralianow

iishan9891 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I can’t describe my happiness to inform that I received my visa grant today, finally the GOLDEN EMAIL has arrived.:cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Thanks to almighty GOD  for increasing my patience during the wait period, special thanks to my family and friends who supported me during this period.
> 
> Also a big Thanks to fellow mates here on the forum for keeping my hopes high by posting Grant emails and people who replied to my queries.
> 
> I hope the timeline is mentioned in my signatures.
> 
> Moving towards the next step to prepare for landing in OZ.


Congratulations Iishan! and all the best for your future endeavours. My timeline is same as yours.

Can I ask at what time IST did you receive the email?


----------



## anujaus25

prvnrddy said:


> Hi all,
> Received 189 Visa grant today.
> 
> [ANZSCO: 233914 (Engg Technologist)
> Work Exp: 9+ and 15 points claimed for Work Exp
> EA Application:28/04/16 applied fast track
> EA Result +ve: 23/05/16
> EOI Subclass 189 (60 points): 23/05/2016
> Invitation: 06/07/2016
> Visa Lodged: 19/07/2016
> CO Contact: 02/08/2016 (Adelaide team asked for CV)
> CV uploaded: 03/08/2016
> Grant: 30/09/2016
> IED: 13/07/2016
> 
> :happy


Congrats!!


----------



## Fanish

buddha77 said:


> Wondering how many Jan/Feb/March candidates have not got their visa?.
> I am 210+ days and waiting.
> Frankly its really frustrating/disheartening to wait like this.
> DIBP team is really very smart and they have capability to provide tentative dates and not make people wait like this.


buddha77, what is you PCC and medicals date?.


anujaus25 said:


> Congrats!!



Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

maverick19 said:


> I just got a reply from DIBP on an email I had sent on Sep 13th enquiring about if they received the additional documents. I got the following reply:
> 
> Dear Mr Xxx,,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> Your application is undergoing routine processing which in some cases can take some time. Rest assured we are moving forward and processing your case as quickly as possible.
> ****************************************
> 
> Now what does that mean. Have any of you received a reply like this. Is the god news round the corner ?
> 
> Visa lodged June 22, 2016
> CO allocated July 21, 2016 - asked for resubmission of form 80 as I had missed a few fields.
> Submitted form 80 again - July 22, 2016
> Accountant (general)
> Mailed on Sep 13, 2016
> Received above mentioned reply - Sep 30, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


its a simple generic mail....only positivity that you can bring out is that its under process......can't confirm about good news being round the corner......even I received the same mail in last week of June 2016 but grant came around first week of August (not to discourage you)....just hope for the best...all the best.....


----------



## maverick19

aussieby2016 said:


> its a simple generic mail....only positivity that you can bring out is that its under process......can't confirm about good news being round the corner......even I received the same mail in last week of June 2016 but grant came around first week of August (not to discourage you)....just hope for the best...all the best.....




Thanks! 
In your case was there an employment verification after you received this mail?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

maverick19 said:


> Thanks!
> In your case was there an employment verification after you received this mail?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no, it happened before that...


----------



## maverick19

aussieby2016 said:


> no, it happened before that...




Alright!
Thanks a lot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sithi

prvnrddy said:


> Hi all,
> Received 189 Visa grant today.
> 
> [ANZSCO: 233914 (Engg Technologist)
> Work Exp: 9+ and 15 points claimed for Work Exp
> EA Application:28/04/16 applied fast track
> EA Result +ve: 23/05/16
> EOI Subclass 189 (60 points): 23/05/2016
> Invitation: 06/07/2016
> Visa Lodged: 19/07/2016
> CO Contact: 02/08/2016 (Adelaide team asked for CV)
> CV uploaded: 03/08/2016
> Grant: 30/09/2016
> IED: 13/07/2016
> 
> :happy


Congratulations. Mine too close to ur timeline but processing by Brisbane team. Hoping to receive the grant soon.


----------



## buddhaself

Dear all,

I received the ITA. 

I have the following question regarding uploading of Education and Employment documents: 

"Should i upload the color scanned copies of employment references and education history or the black and white certified true copy that I used for ACS"

Or should I do both?

Reason is I have a different employment reference (to include salary and updated date). 
But the guidelines are saying _"any other documents that you provided to the relevant assessing authority to obtain your skills assessment, including any documents relating to your employment history."_

If so, should i just label them appropriately and upload both? 

Thanks


----------



## samsonk76

223 days and counting

_____________________________________________________

ICT Business Analyst 261111 (65 Points)
ACS CLEARED 3/12/2015
EOI Submitted 11/12/2015
Invited 29/01/2016 
Visa Lodged 17/02/2016 
1st CO Assign/Contact 29/02/2016
Medicals & PCC Completed 15/03/2016 
2nd CO Contact 07/04/2016 - PCC for Spouse UAE visit - Sent correct dates for UAE visit (less than a year) requesting exemption
CO confirmed UAE PCC not required 23/04/2016
AHC (Delhi) Verification call 19/05/2016
Grant : ?? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## manc0108

Guys,

A quick question, I am lodging visa from India. Is Income Tax Returns (ITR) sufficient or Form 16 is also required? I am claiming points for old experience and its very difficult to get these documents from employer. Are there alternate documents that can be submitted? Please suggest.


----------



## forw.jane

manc0108 said:


> Guys,
> 
> A quick question, I am lodging visa from India. Is Income Tax Returns (ITR) sufficient or Form 16 is also required? I am claiming points for old experience and its very difficult to get these documents from employer. Are there alternate documents that can be submitted? Please suggest.


ITR shows the total amount earned in that fiscal year but Form 16 has monthly tax breakup too which can be validated with your Salary Slip. Best would be to upload Salary Slip, Bank Statement in addition to Form 16 and ITR.


----------



## behlvipul

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> My question again regarding the visa application payment...PAYPAL
> Will it work if I am going to pay online from India?
> Has anyone done that way?
> 
> Please please


Haven't tried that option. I paid through a CC - HDFC Regalia. It was a good one. 3640 AUD deducted


----------



## behlvipul

forw.jane said:


> ITR shows the total amount earned in that fiscal year but Form 16 has monthly tax breakup too which can be validated with your Salary Slip. Best would be to upload Salary Slip, Bank Statement in addition to Form 16 and ITR.


Is an ITR compulsory to upload ? Wouldn't Form 16, Bank Statements and Pay Slips suffice ?


----------



## pangaria

Friends,

Need some inputs...

I have lodged the visa application with all required documents on September 15 (with PCC added yesterday). The CO has still not been assigned but I hope someone will get assigned soon.

Regarding health assessment however, I am not getting a very clear view on what needs to be done and when. There are too many different views on the forum and also the information on border.gov.au looks difficult to interpret.

Can someone who has been through this process and had not done health assessment until asked by the CO help me with understanding of the process please?


----------



## behlvipul

*Docs for VISA 189*

Hi Guys,

I know we have been repeatedly talking about the documents to be uploaded but since you cannot afford to go wrong here could someone confirm if the list below is sufficient ?

*Identity /Character Docs:*
1.****Passport with PCC seal
2.****PCC
3.****AADHAR CARD (Indian Nationals only)
4.****BIRTH CERTIFICATE/ Xth Marksheet
*
Educational proof documents:*

1.****Degree Certificate
2.****10th mark sheet
3.****12th mark sheet
4.****UG consolidated mark sheet

*English and Skills Assessment :*
1.****ACS LETTER
2.****PTE SCORE SENT CONFIRMATION EMAIL
3.****PTE SCORE REPORT

Employement Proof Documents:

1.****Payslips with bank statements for 4 quarters
2.****Form 16
3.****Bonfide employement/address proof certificate
4.****ID card
5.****Appraisal letter
6.****Offer letter


----------



## iishan9891

goaustralianow said:


> Congratulations Ishan! and all the best for your future endeavours. My timeline is same as yours.
> 
> Can I ask at what time IST did you receive the email?


I got the email around 10:30 am IST.


----------



## andreyx108b

buddhaself said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I received the ITA.
> 
> I have the following question regarding uploading of Education and Employment documents:
> 
> "Should i upload the color scanned copies of employment references and education history or the black and white certified true copy that I used for ACS"
> 
> Or should I do both?
> 
> Reason is I have a different employment reference (to include salary and updated date).
> But the guidelines are saying _"any other documents that you provided to the relevant assessing authority to obtain your skills assessment, including any documents relating to your employment history."_
> 
> If so, should i just label them appropriately and upload both?
> 
> Thanks




Either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anoop21

pangaria said:


> Friends,
> 
> Need some inputs...
> 
> I have lodged the visa application with all required documents on September 15 (with PCC added yesterday). The CO has still not been assigned but I hope someone will get assigned soon.
> 
> Regarding health assessment however, I am not getting a very clear view on what needs to be done and when. There are too many different views on the forum and also the information on border.gov.au looks difficult to interpret.
> 
> Can someone who has been through this process and had not done health assessment until asked by the CO help me with understanding of the process please?


Its easy process..login to ur immi account and left hand side click on health assessment..generate hap id..
Then call the dibp approved clinic in ur city and fix appointment...
Done... 
Note...search for the dibp approved clinic ...its mention there in website...

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## anoop21

behlvipul said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I know we have been repeatedly talking about the documents to be uploaded but since you cannot afford to go wrong here could someone confirm if the list below is sufficient ?
> 
> *Identity /Character Docs:*
> 1.****Passport with PCC seal
> 2.****PCC
> 3.****AADHAR CARD (Indian Nationals only) not req
> 4.****BIRTH CERTIFICATE/ Xth Marksheet
> * nor req
> Educational proof documents:*
> 
> 1.****Degree Certificate
> 2.****10th mark sheet
> 3.****12th mark sheet
> 4.****UG consolidated mark sheet
> 
> *English and Skills Assessment :*
> 1.****ACS LETTER
> 2.****PTE SCORE SENT CONFIRMATION EMAIL
> 3.****PTE SCORE REPORT
> 
> Employement Proof Documents:
> 
> 1.****Payslips with bank statements for 4 quarters
> 2.****Form 16
> 3.****Bonfide employement/address proof certificate .. address proof not req
> 4.****ID card..not req
> 5.****Appraisal letter
> 6.****Offer letter


answers inline
Also..there was detailed list posted by moderator..Vikas. in this thread...pls have a look on that..


----------



## pangaria

anoop21 said:


> Its easy process..login to ur immi account and left hand side click on health assessment..generate hap id..
> Then call the dibp approved clinic in ur city and fix appointment...
> Done...
> Note...search for the dibp approved clinic ...its mention there in website...
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Damn... That was easy 
Thanks buddy.


----------



## famy

Hello guys! Please help me. Do i need to present some testimonial if i claim to be self employed tutor for a certain period of time ? 
I am going to lodge my application i didn't claim any points for employment but now while filling visa application i have to justify the whole period


----------



## rosharma9

If you are not claiming points from experience, you don't need to provide any proof. Its just for information regarding how you are financially supported.



famy said:


> Hello guys! Please help me. Do i need to present some testimonial if i claim to be self employed tutor for a certain period of time ?
> I am going to lodge my application i didn't claim any points for employment but now while filling visa application i have to justify the whole period


----------



## famy

Thanks a lot for your prompt help. Also brief me about PCC and medicals. Should i present them while lodging or should wait for the CO to ask


----------



## rosharma9

That should be sufficient. It would be great if you could get the ITR. Instead of ITR you can upload any other document from employer that has your monthly salary indicated on official letter head (e.g. contract doc, recruitment doc, promotion letters etc).



behlvipul said:


> Is an ITR compulsory to upload ? Wouldn't Form 16, Bank Statements and Pay Slips suffice ?


----------



## forw.jane

behlvipul said:


> Is an ITR compulsory to upload ? Wouldn't Form 16, Bank Statements and Pay Slips suffice ?


Good to have, not compulsory


----------



## forw.jane

famy said:


> Thanks a lot for your prompt help. Also brief me about PCC and medicals. Should i present them while lodging or should wait for the CO to ask


Waiting for CO to ask will lead to delay. Promptly submitting documents upfront and getting ur PCC and medical done can lead to direct grant.


----------



## dakshch

Bairy said:


> It's too long waiting did you check with CO on your status? If anything they need to finalise your file.






MonicaK said:


> When I saw the new post from you popup notification in my mobile I expected a grant message..
> 
> No words can express your level of frustration
> 
> I sincerely pray to god that you should receive your grant asap..
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk






Aspiring Candidate said:


> OMG. your police clearance might have expired by now






razjoee said:


> youre right. when grant comes it'll come with a crazy IED




I call them every month and all they say is that your application is under routine processing.

I don't mind a crazy IED just give me grant.

No the police clearance expires in November.


----------



## famy

rosharma9 said:


> If you are not claiming points from experience, you don't need to provide any proof. Its just for information regarding how you are financially supported.





forw.jane said:


> Waiting for CO to ask will lead to delay. Promptly submitting documents upfront and getting ur PCC and medical done can lead to direct grant.


Is it compulsory that uploading of documents in immi account should be done immediately after submitting visa application or we can upload documents after few days ?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Do i need to mention if there was any gap between my 12th and college ?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## famy

I am primary applicant and not claiming employment points but i have four years of experience and since last 1.5 years i am here in Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and couldn't find job. i am financially dependent on my husband. I am a mother of an infant. and gonna put reason of maternity and circumstances of saudi Arabia as being male dominant society so female can hardly get a professional job. Would this justification suffice ? 
Need a prompt experience reply 
Thanks in anticipation


----------



## Shaivi

Sush1 said:


> I have lodged on 1st April.
> 
> 
> 
> buddha77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering how many Jan/Feb/March candidates have not got their visa?.
> I am 210+ days and waiting.
> Frankly its really frustrating/disheartening to wait like this.
> DIBP team is really very smart and they have capability to provide tentative dates and not make people wait like this.
Click to expand...

We have lodge on 18/4/2016


----------



## prashantbhagat

*Query on Form 80*

Hi, Can anyone please help me on below question

Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity
documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social
security cards etc)?
Do I need to mention all the Details for ex Social Security Card (CIN no in Canada) or Work permit details for any country where i worked. Please advise.

Also please let me know that Form 80 needs to be filled for all family members or only Primary Candidate,

Thanks,
PKB


----------



## Nandeesha B Yagatappa

Hi Experts,

Recently I have received VISA 189. My wife is main applicant and I am the secondary applicant. My question is, Can I travel first to Australia then my wife can accompany me later.

Appreciate your quick response on this.

Thank you 
Nandeesha


----------



## vikaschandra

Nandeesha B Yagatappa said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Recently I have received VISA 189. My wife is main applicant and I am the secondary applicant. My question is, Can I travel first to Australia then my wife can accompany me later.
> 
> Appreciate your quick response on this.
> 
> Thank you
> Nandeesha


Check if there is any condition set on the grant. If it says "NIL" then yes you can travel in any order, even before primary applicant


----------



## Nandeesha B Yagatappa

Hi Vikas,

Thank you so much for quick response.

I have checked now, the VISA condition is showing as "NIL" for both Primary and secondary applicant 

Thank you
Nandeesha


----------



## shaancm

shaancm said:


> FYI.. this was posted on dibp FB page
> View attachment 70074
> 
> 
> Shaan..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone




Update:









Shaan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Nandeesha B Yagatappa said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Thank you so much for quick response.
> 
> I have checked now, the VISA condition is showing as "NIL" for both Primary and secondary applicant
> 
> Thank you
> Nandeesha


If that is so then you can go ahead an make plans for your travel. And forgot to Mention Congratulations to your and your wife


----------



## vikaschandra

shaancm said:


> Update:
> 
> View attachment 70354
> 
> 
> Shaan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I personally think that the strike would not have impacted much on the visa processing yet it is a good news for everyone


----------



## Revai

Mansoorb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> One more query. Can someone tell me whether the issues are granted quarterly and what is the quota of visas issued in each quarter? When will the next visa batch be released?
> 
> 
> What keep me worrying is that I got an invitation on 24-Jan-x2016 and logged my visa/paid fees on 24-Feb-2016. Now it has been more than 6 months but there is no response. The only response I got from them a month back is that they are looking into my application and will process it at the earliest. To be honest, I am getting nightmares as to what will happen to my application.
> 
> Thanks



That's a bit worrying considering some folk are getting a grant in just weeks


----------



## famy

Anyone plz help me with this query


----------



## famy

famy said:


> I am primary applicant and not claiming employment points but i have four years of experience and since last 1.5 years i am here in Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and couldn't find job. i am financially dependent on my husband. I am a mother of an infant. and gonna put reason of maternity and circumstances of saudi Arabia as being male dominant society so female can hardly get a professional job. Would this justification suffice ?
> Need a prompt experience reply
> Thanks in anticipation


Plz anyone?? Help me with this query


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys can i expand my street name In passport it s given as Dr.r.k road
Can i expand and write radhakrishnan road 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Vikas if you see this please help.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanish

famy said:


> Plz anyone?? Help me with this query


Just mention the period you are unemployed and justification as "pregnancy and raising a family".


----------



## jairichi

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys can i expand my street name In passport it s given as Dr.r.k road
> Can i expand and write radhakrishnan road
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


In Chennai?
Yes, you can.


----------



## jairichi

famy said:


> I am primary applicant and not claiming employment points but i have four years of experience and since last 1.5 years i am here in Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and couldn't find job. i am financially dependent on my husband. I am a mother of an infant. and gonna put reason of maternity and circumstances of saudi Arabia as being male dominant society so female can hardly get a professional job. Would this justification suffice ?
> Need a prompt experience reply
> Thanks in anticipation


Nothing to worry. Do not blame a society or country's policy for not gaining employment. You entered the country willingly after knowing how the system works there. Just mention 'unemployed' and reason as 'raising a child'. You will be all fine.


----------



## jairichi

famy said:


> Is it compulsory that uploading of documents in immi account should be done immediately after submitting visa application or we can upload documents after few days ?


Few days is fine.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys I have paid the fee now iam in the process of uploading g the docs. I have consolidated all my bank and payslip into a single document can i select others and upload them?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys I have paid the visa fee buy the confirm button is not getting enabled 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys I have paid the visa fee buy the confirm button is not getting enabled
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


never mind  i figured it out.


----------



## ronkar12

gonnabeexpat said:


> never mind  i figured it out.


Hey mate,
What was the problem?

BR\\


----------



## ronkar12

gonnabeexpat said:


> never mind  i figured it out.


Also if I may ask, which mode you used to pay?

BR\\


----------



## Mathewp_j

Hello All,

I have submitted my EOI on 22 Sep 2016 for 2611 (ICT Business and ​System Analysts). When can I expect an invitation? Can some one provide me a list of all documents that I should keep ready? Can I get a PCC from India even before an invite?

Your response will be greatly appreciated.

ACS Submission:12th Aug, ACS Approved: 1st Sep, PTE Cleared:19th Sep, EOI Submission: 22 Sep


----------



## Fanish

Mathew_j 

This forum is for people who need help to fill visa application. Hence generous request to put your question in apt forum.

But I won't leave you disappointed. For invitation dates for your submission you need to give more information like points, 189 / 190, etc. 

Answering your pcc question, yes you can do it. Please be informed that pcc is valid for 1 Year only.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## forw.jane

Mathewp_j said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 22 Sep 2016 for 2611 (ICT Business and ​System Analysts). When can I expect an invitation? Can some one provide me a list of all documents that I should keep ready? Can I get a PCC from India even before an invite?
> 
> Your response will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ACS Submission:12th Aug, ACS Approved: 1st Sep, PTE Cleared:19th Sep, EOI Submission: 22 Sep


On top of what Fanish mentioned, you can post your question about invitation on http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...47738-189-eoi-invitations-oct-2016-round.html to get more clarity.


----------



## Mathewp_j

Sorry guys. I am new here and hence the mistake. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys under which category shoukd I upload the sd?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## sourabhmatta

Hey guys,

I have lodged my visa and following documents were uploaded to support the employment for 7 years

1. All salary slips for 7 years
2. All bank statements for 7 year
3. All form 16 and 26AS form for 7 years
4. All Employment certificates
5. Offer and relieving letter
6. All Documents including SD and Company letter for R&R


All these documents are enough for a Direct grant? Anything I am missing

Please help


----------



## gonnabeexpat

sourabhmatta said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have lodged my visa and following documents were uploaded to support the employment for 7 years
> 
> 1. All salary slips for 7 years
> 2. All bank statements for 7 year
> 3. All form 16 and 26AS form for 7 years
> 4. All Employment certificates
> 5. Offer and relieving letter
> 6. All Documents including SD and Company letter for R&R
> 
> 
> All these documents are enough for a Direct grant? Anything I am missing
> 
> Please help


Hey so yeah under which category did you upload the sd?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## sourabhmatta

Employment



gonnabeexpat said:


> Hey so yeah under which category did you upload the sd?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

sourabhmatta said:


> Employment


Sorry which document type did you choose from the drop down.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## sourabhmatta

Anyone please?



sourabhmatta said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have lodged my visa and following documents were uploaded to support the employment for 7 years
> 
> 1. All salary slips for 7 years
> 2. All bank statements for 7 year
> 3. All form 16 and 26AS form for 7 years
> 4. All Employment certificates
> 5. Offer and relieving letter
> 6. All Documents including SD and Company letter for R&R
> 
> 
> All these documents are enough for a Direct grant? Anything I am missing
> 
> Please help


----------



## forw.jane

sourabhmatta said:


> Anyone please?


This docs are good for employment. What about other docs? Medical, PCC etc?


----------



## forw.jane

gonnabeexpat said:


> Sorry which document type did you choose from the drop down.
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


You can chose Document Type as Others(Specify) and in description write Statutory Declaration


----------



## sourabhmatta

Yes all other docs including

PCC, medical, Educational Docs, form 80, form 1221



forw.jane said:


> This docs are good for employment. What about other docs? Medical, PCC etc?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

forw.jane said:


> You can chose Document Type as Others(Specify) and in description write Statutory Declaration


Thank you Jane 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## forw.jane

sourabhmatta said:


> Yes all other docs including
> 
> PCC, medical, Educational Docs, form 80, form 1221


Best of Luck, Pray for a Direct Grant


----------



## maverick19

So I guess the grants/golden emails can be expected from Tuesday next week as Monday is a national holiday is OZ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Telecomaster

I'll complete the 3 month period this weekend! 
I'm officially joining seniors club


----------



## aman.

Telecomaster said:


> I'll complete the 3 month period this weekend!
> I'm officially joining seniors club


I wish you all the best of luck


----------



## nikhil_k

Dear Seniors Members,

Need a suggestion on this matter....help me i am in a fix.

I applied an EOI for subclass 189 under ICT BA category at 80 Points in Sept 2016, but because of ACS I am loosing 2 years of experience (which i forgot removing while filling EOI), i have received the invitation for applying VISA based on this. But after researching this matter on several forums i am considering not applying for VISA on that invite and will withdraw the EOI once it becomes active after 60 days. 
Currently, i am planning to apply a new EOI for 189, under a different EOI account as i don't want to wait coz of less seats in my category. Can i apply another EOI for 189 or 190 category even after receiving an invite?

Request a senior member to suggest as i am unable to get a clear answer from my research.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Finally I have uploaded all my documents now the wait begins.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanish

nikhil_k said:


> Dear Seniors Members,
> 
> Need a suggestion on this matter....help me i am in a fix.
> 
> I applied an EOI for subclass 189 under ICT BA category at 80 Points in Sept 2016, but because of ACS I am loosing 2 years of experience (which i forgot removing while filling EOI), i have received the invitation for applying VISA based on this. But after researching this matter on several forums i am considering not applying for VISA on that invite and will withdraw the EOI once it becomes active after 60 days.
> Currently, i am planning to apply a new EOI for 189, under a different EOI account as i don't want to wait coz of less seats in my category. Can i apply another EOI for 189 or 190 category even after receiving an invite?
> 
> Request a senior member to suggest as i am unable to get a clear answer from my research.


I do not recommend another eoi submission for the same subclass. For the same subclass I suggest to wait for 60 days. Let the invite expire and wait for the another invitation round. 

I believe it won't be long wait since you are already in 80's.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

Fanish said:


> I do not recommend another eoi submission for the same subclass. For the same subclass I suggest to wait for 60 days. Let the invite expire and wait for the another invitation round.
> 
> I believe it won't be long wait since you are already in 80's.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


Hi Fanish,

Whilst i understand this is not logically correct however i want to know if someone has done this earlier ...there is no clear official information about this.
Can i call DIAC and confirm...how should i confirm if this is correct or not?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## aman.

nikhil_k said:


> Hi Fanish,
> 
> Whilst i understand this is not logically correct however i want to know if someone has done this earlier ...there is no clear official information about this.
> Can i call DIAC and confirm...how should i confirm if this is correct or not?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Your mistake would cost you 5 points only (down to 75 points) which will not affect you getting an invitation sooner or later. I would suggest that you lodge your visa application and send a email to your case officer to rectify that mistake for you.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys my medicals us still showing as incomplete
Eventhough my health assessment says no action required is this fine ?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## nir.dilse

With God grace we have received one grant.... Time lines
EOI : 16 OCT 15 -263111
Invite : 8 Jan 2016
Application : 22 Feb 16
No interaction with CO
Grant : 27 Sep 16
IED : 9 Feb 2017
Thanks tho all experts for proving me guidance..and all the best to others who are waiting...

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanish

aman. said:


> Your mistake would cost you 5 points only (down to 75 points) which will not affect you getting an invitation sooner or later. I would suggest that you lodge your visa application and send a email to your case officer to rectify that mistake for you.


Interacting will only happen after fee payment. Think of best case scenario and worst case scenario as well and act accordingly. 

More than money visa refusal of my concern. 

But let senior members like vikaschandra and Andrew throw some light here please.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys my medicals us still showing as incomplete
> Eventhough my health assessment says no action required is this fine ?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Anyone ?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

Fanish said:


> Interacting will only happen after fee payment. Think of best case scenario and worst case scenario as well and act accordingly.
> 
> More than money visa refusal of my concern.
> 
> But let senior members like vikaschandra and Andrew throw some light here please.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


Thanks Fanish...i am also going with a same logic that my mistake can be treated as a fraud coz my ppints will get reduced to 75...and secondly i will become a 70 pointer on 10th oct...so waiting for 2 months will be an unsafe option...i am in sydney till april2017 so want to get PR brefore i flew back.

Dear Vikas and Andrew....pls help and suggest !!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

nikhil_k said:


> Thanks Fanish...i am also going with a same logic that my mistake can be treated as a fraud coz my ppints will get reduced to 75...and secondly i will become a 70 pointer on 10th oct...so waiting for 2 months will be an unsafe option...i am in sydney till april2017 so want to get PR brefore i flew back.
> 
> Dear Vikas and Andrew....pls help and suggest !!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk




If i would be this situation, I would create a correct ITA, with correct points and once i get ITA i would lodge a visa. 

The old snd incorrect EOI can expire, i would not use it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

andreyx108b said:


> If i would be this situation, I would create a correct ITA, with correct points and once i get ITA i would lodge a visa.
> 
> The old snd incorrect EOI can expire, i would not use it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Andrey...if i have understood you correctly...you would have followed below steps: 
1. creation of a new EOI with correct points and wait for an invite (what's an ITA?)
2. The old Invite will be ignored...and EOI withdrawn later.

I am in a 'Once bitten twice shy' condition...was in a comfortable position but lost the edge due to my carelessness  

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

nikhil_k said:


> Thanks Andrey...if i have understood you correctly...you would have followed below steps:
> 1. creation of a new EOI with correct points and wait for an invite (what's an ITA?)
> 2. The old Invite will be ignored...and EOI withdrawn later.
> 
> I am in a 'Once bitten twice shy' condition...was in a comfortable position but lost the edge due to my carelessness
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk




Sorry, i meant to say EOI (expression of interest) not ITA (invitation to apply)

Yes, thats what I would do. I think thats fully legal and valid.

Some would say to wait 60 days and correct your points in existing EOI, but i see no barrier to create a new EOI and get invited early than 60 days. 

Thats at least how I would act. 

Good luck. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavna1

Hi All,

I have question, is the 60 days time period for submitting visa after invitation is just for paying visa fees or uploading documents? Does these documents include PCC and medical as well. In other words, do we need to get the PCC and medical days in 60 days after invitation? 

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

Bhavna1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have question, is the 60 days time period for submitting visa after invitation is just for paying visa fees or uploading documents? Does these documents include PCC and medical as well. In other words, do we need to get the PCC and medical days in 60 days after invitation?
> 
> Thanks




To Pay the visa fees.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys my medicals us still showing as incomplete
> Eventhough my health assessment says no action required is this fine ?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk





gonnabeexpat said:


> Anyone ?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Please help 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## ashok03

Hello All,

Would like to know the documents required for dependants. Kindly let me know still do they require more documents.

Dependent – Spouse
1.	Passport
2.	PCC
3.	Passport with PCC seal
4.	Medium of instruction
5.	Form80
6.	Form1221
7.	Marriage certificate
8.	National identity card

Dependent – Child (age 5)
1.	Passport
2.	Birth certificate

Thanks,
Ashok Kumar


----------



## desiswag

gonnabeexpat said:


> gonnabeexpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys my medicals us still showing as incomplete
> Eventhough my health assessment says no action required is this fine ?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonnabeexpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please help
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes its absolutely OK...


----------



## forw.jane

ashok03 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Would like to know the documents required for dependants. Kindly let me know still do they require more documents.
> 
> Dependent – Spouse
> 1.	Passport
> 2.	PCC
> 3.	Passport with PCC seal
> 4.	Medium of instruction
> 5.	Form80
> 6.	Form1221
> 7.	Marriage certificate
> 8.	National identity card
> 
> Dependent – Child (age 5)
> 1.	Passport
> 2.	Birth certificate
> 
> Thanks,
> Ashok Kumar


It would be better if you upload the Birth Certificate of your spouse too.


----------



## MissionAus_2016

Anyone knows which thread to refer for post grant plannings and things to do.. pls share.
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashok03

I don't have Birth certificate, i can upload 10th/12th mark sheets/Aadhaar card.


----------



## ashok03

I dont have her BC, i have 10th/12th marksheets/aadhar card. Is that required to submit her Transcripts, Degree certificate ?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

desiswag said:


> Yes its absolutely OK...


Got it 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## famy

Is there chance of employment verification by CO if one isn't claiming points of employment?


----------



## vikaschandra

famy said:


> Is there chance of employment verification by CO if one isn't claiming points of employment?


If points for experience is not claimed verification is Highly unlikely to happen


----------



## vikaschandra

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Anyone knows which thread to refer for post grant plannings and things to do.. pls share.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Search for it mate you should be able to see one on the sticky threads


----------



## sudhanshu2211

maverick19 said:


> I just got a reply from DIBP on an email I had sent on Sep 13th enquiring about if they received the additional documents. I got the following reply:
> 
> Dear Mr Xxx,,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> Your application is undergoing routine processing which in some cases can take some time. Rest assured we are moving forward and processing your case as quickly as possible.
> ****************************************
> 
> Now what does that mean. Have any of you received a reply like this. Is the god news round the corner ?
> 
> Visa lodged June 22, 2016
> CO allocated July 21, 2016 - asked for resubmission of form 80 as I had missed a few fields.
> Submitted form 80 again - July 22, 2016
> Accountant (general)
> Mailed on Sep 13, 2016
> Received above mentioned reply - Sep 30, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I got the similar reply 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## forw.jane

ashok03 said:


> I dont have her BC, i have 10th/12th marksheets/aadhar card. Is that required to submit her Transcripts, Degree certificate ?


No Need


----------



## roshand79

*Usual Country of residence.*

Hi Guys,

I'm applying for my Visa. I have been working in kuwait for past 13 Years. So what would be the usual country of residence.


----------



## jairichi

roshand79 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm applying for my Visa. I have been working in kuwait for past 13 Years. So what would be the usual country of residence.


Kuwait.


----------



## jairichi

ashok03 said:


> I dont have her BC, i have 10th/12th marksheets/aadhar card. Is that required to submit her Transcripts, Degree certificate ?


Certified color scan of passport will be sufficient in lieu of BC.


----------



## ronkar12

Hey guys, 
In the form 80, for the address history of past 10 years...
I was in Delhi staying in a hotel for 2 days few months back...should I mention that?
Because then I am confused on how to enter the month and year since it is only 2 days within the same month...

Anyone please...thanks!


----------



## Fishol_ind

Hello bro...I m a Mechanical engineer....65 points ,got ITA on 14 Sept and lodged my visa application....
Need some help regarding filling of form 80
Q17 I s the main problem...I have all the address proofs of my permanent address..but because of my recent occupation I m leaving in a rented accommodation....I m not having any proof of this accommodation...I got my PCC ok my permanent address....
What I write in Q17?????


----------



## roshand79

jairichi said:


> Kuwait.




Thanks Jai


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> In the form 80, for the address history of past 10 years...
> I was in Delhi staying in a hotel for 2 days few months back...should I mention that?
> Because then I am confused on how to enter the month and year since it is only 2 days within the same month...
> 
> Anyone please...thanks!


Anyone please...


----------



## prashantbhagat

*Various Question on Visa Lodge*

Hi, Can anyone please help me on below question
Visa Lodge Query
Are there any migrating family members included in this application?

Should I mention my Mothers name though she would not be travelling with me. If yea is there any implications (Financial/or any other).

Visa Payment- Can I make the Payment through my HDFC Bank Debit Card. Is it possible or I have to apply for Travel card. My Credit Card does not have that much Credit Limit.

Form 80 Query
Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity
documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social
security cards etc)?
Do I need to mention all the Details for ex Social Security Card (CIN no in Canada) or Work permit details for any country where i worked. Please advise.

Also please let me know that Form 80 needs to be filled for all family members or only Primary Candidate,

Thanks,
PKB


----------



## aditya070807

*Query for PCC*

Hi Experts, 
I have a query on how should I apply for Police verification certificate. 
I worked in India for 7 years and the 2 years Singapore and since last 1.5 years I am working in UK.
I want to know how do I get the PCC from Singapore and India and UK as presently I am in Uk. 

Will it be done directly from VFS India ? or I have to apply separately in all the countries. 

:help:


----------



## Fanish

aditya070807 said:


> Hi Experts,
> I have a query on how should I apply for Police verification certificate.
> I worked in India for 7 years and the 2 years Singapore and since last 1.5 years I am working in UK.
> I want to know how do I get the PCC from Singapore and India and UK as presently I am in Uk.
> 
> Will it be done directly from VFS India ? or I have to apply separately in all the countries.
> 
> :help:


You need to get PCC from India, Singapore and UK as well.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanish

prashantbhagat said:


> Hi, Can anyone please help me on below question
> Visa Lodge Query
> Are there any migrating family members included in this application?
> 
> Should I mention my Mothers name though she would not be travelling with me. If yea is there any implications (Financial/or any other).


Yes, mention her are migrating dependent. You will need her Functional English proof, PCC from India or other if applicable and medicals.
Visa Payment- Can I make the Payment through my HDFC Bank Debit Card. Is it possible or I have to apply for Travel card. My Credit Card does not have that much Credit Limit.


> Form 80 Query
> Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity
> documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social
> security cards etc)?
> Do I need to mention all the Details for ex Social Security Card (CIN no in Canada) or Work permit details for any country where i worked. Please advise.


Yes.



> Also please let me know that Form 80 needs to be filled for all family members or only Primary Candidate,


Yes



Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## forw.jane

aditya070807 said:


> Hi Experts,
> I have a query on how should I apply for Police verification certificate.
> I worked in India for 7 years and the 2 years Singapore and since last 1.5 years I am working in UK.
> I want to know how do I get the PCC from Singapore and India and UK as presently I am in Uk.
> 
> Will it be done directly from VFS India ? or I have to apply separately in all the countries.
> 
> :help:


Check the link Character and police certificate requirements to know the process for applying PCC for all countries


----------



## Saraaa

Hi experts,

If the secondary applicant is a BRITISH NATIONAL (but not currently living in the UK), is he/she still required to give IELTS as functional English proof?

As per the DIBP website, citizens of United kingdom are exempt from this???

Thanks!


----------



## forw.jane

Saraaa said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> If the secondary applicant is a BRITISH NATIONAL (but not currently living in the UK), is he/she still required to give IELTS as functional English proof?
> 
> As per the DIBP website, citizens of United kingdom are exempt from this???
> 
> Thanks!


If He/She is a citizen of UK while logding the visa, IELTS is not required


----------



## Bhavna1

forw.jane said:


> Check the link Character and police certificate requirements to know the process for applying PCC for all countries


So, it means we need to get PCC from the embassies/commission of countries we have lived and PCC from the local police station where we are currently living. 

It is so confusing, in total need PCC for every country. I was thinking that the local police will do all the checks. As when I came here, I got a PCC done for the visa and after that I am staying here.


----------



## Simbin

sudhanshu2211 said:


> maverick19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a reply from DIBP on an email I had sent on Sep 13th enquiring about if they received the additional documents. I got the following reply:
> 
> Dear Mr Xxx,,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> Your application is undergoing routine processing which in some cases can take some time. Rest assured we are moving forward and processing your case as quickly as possible.
> ****************************************
> 
> Now what does that mean. Have any of you received a reply like this. Is the god news round the corner ?
> 
> Visa lodged June 22, 2016
> CO allocated July 21, 2016 - asked for resubmission of form 80 as I had missed a few fields.
> Submitted form 80 again - July 22, 2016
> Accountant (general)
> Mailed on Sep 13, 2016
> Received above mentioned reply - Sep 30, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the similar reply
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Whos the CO (name) and which team?


----------



## momentum

My questions is about PCC, we need to provide PCC for addresses ww have lived in last 10 years, right? Like if I have lived at address 1 from 2005 to 2016 and address 2 from birth year to 2005 in the same city, PCC needs to be done for address 1 only mentioning from 2005 to 2016 for period of stay against that address. Please correct if I amd wrong.


----------



## prashantbhagat

Thanks Fanish for your response. I am still not sure if the person name is mentioned in non emigrating than why do we require to provide their Functional English proof. 

Also not sure, Do we need to fill Form 80 for all applicant Primary and secondary

What is Form 1221.

Regards,
PKB


----------



## Jeeva99

Hi..

I got my ITA on 28th sep 2016, I am preparing documents to launch my visa application. I am planning to go oz alone and after 6 month probably my wife will join. In this case, do I have to submit my wife education and Ielts document? will appreciate your reply, thanks in advance!!


----------



## jairichi

Jeeva99 said:


> Hi..
> 
> I got my ITA on 28th sep 2016, I am preparing documents to launch my visa application. I am planning to go oz alone and after 6 month probably my wife will join. In this case, do I have to submit my wife education and Ielts document? will appreciate your reply, thanks in advance!!


Is your wife going to be a part of your application now? If yes, you need to provide her documents. It is better to add spouse to your application now rather than apply a PR visa separately for her later.


----------



## jairichi

Bhavna1 said:


> So, it means we need to get PCC from the embassies/commission of countries we have lived and PCC from the local police station where we are currently living.
> 
> It is so confusing, in total need PCC for every country. I was thinking that the local police will do all the checks. As when I came here, I got a PCC done for the visa and after that I am staying here.


Not every PCC is issued by embassy or local police. Check specifically the country from where you need a PCC and get it done accordingly.


----------



## jairichi

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> In the form 80, for the address history of past 10 years...
> I was in Delhi staying in a hotel for 2 days few months back...should I mention that?
> Because then I am confused on how to enter the month and year since it is only 2 days within the same month...
> 
> Anyone please...thanks!


Not required to mention that stay.


----------



## jairichi

Fishol_ind said:


> Hello bro...I m a Mechanical engineer....65 points ,got ITA on 14 Sept and lodged my visa application....
> Need some help regarding filling of form 80
> Q17 I s the main problem...I have all the address proofs of my permanent address..but because of my recent occupation I m leaving in a rented accommodation....I m not having any proof of this accommodation...I got my PCC ok my permanent address....
> What I write in Q17?????


Address proof is not a requirement. Don't you have any utility bill for that address like electricity, gas, water, telephone, bank, internet, lease agreement, etc?


----------



## jairichi

aditya070807 said:


> Hi Experts,
> I have a query on how should I apply for Police verification certificate.
> I worked in India for 7 years and the 2 years Singapore and since last 1.5 years I am working in UK.
> I want to know how do I get the PCC from Singapore and India and UK as presently I am in Uk.
> 
> Will it be done directly from VFS India ? or I have to apply separately in all the countries.
> 
> :help:


For India you need to contact VFS. All details are provided there.
For UK: https://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx


----------



## Jeeva99

Thanks for your advice, I am not going to pay visa fee for my wife and daughter now since it will add too much financial burden to me. I actually claimed all points from self, should I apply visa for them later? Will it have any problem later?


----------



## Bhavna1

jairichi said:


> Not every PCC is issued by embassy or local police. Check specifically the country from where you need a PCC and get it done accordingly.


Thanks, I checked, I will get PCC for India from Indian Embassy here in Ireland and Ireland PCC from local Garda station. 

Was confused, that when I move to Ireland, I got the PCC done so thought if I have to get Indian PCC or not.


----------



## jairichi

Jeeva99 said:


> Thanks for your advice, I am not going to pay visa fee for my wife and daughter now since it will add too much financial burden to me. I actually claimed all points from self, should I apply visa for them later? Will it have any problem later?


Have you checked the processing time and visa fees to be paid when you apply separately for them later compared to now?


----------



## jairichi

Bhavna1 said:


> Thanks, I checked, I will get PCC for India from Indian Embassy here in Ireland and Ireland PCC from local Garda station.
> 
> Was confused, that when I move to Ireland, I got the PCC done so thought if I have to get Indian PCC or not.


A PCC for DIBP visa processing purpose is valid only for a year.


----------



## Bhavna1

jairichi said:


> A PCC for DIBP visa processing purpose is valid only for a year.


Thanks, in that case, it is expired, will get a new one. It takes 4-5 weeks to get it from here


----------



## jairichi

Bhavna1 said:


> Thanks, in that case, it is expired, will get a new one. It takes 4-5 weeks to get it from here


Compared to US PCC that takes 12 to 14 weeks I would be happy with 4-5 weeks.


----------



## sam700

Hi Experts,

I have total of 10 years of exp. which I am claiming. How many tax returns should I upload?
I have worked in US (3 Years) and India (7 Years).

Can someone please help me?

Thanks!!!


----------



## warrenpat1987

Hey guys, 

Please update here if you've received any contact from DIBP today. I wanna know if the power outage in South Australia has any effect of visa grants/CO contacts.

Cheers


----------



## dvh

warrenpat1987 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Please update here if you've received any contact from DIBP today. I wanna know if the power outage in South Australia has any effect of visa grants/CO contacts.
> 
> Cheers


It has been few days since the Power outage issue and people kept getting response/grant from Adelaide centre. So, I don't think visa processing has been affected in anyway.
Also, today is a public holiday (Labor Day) in South Australia (incl. Adelaide). So, we may not hear anything from them. But you never know if they work on public holiday due to heavy work load.


----------



## warrenpat1987

Cheers. Yes there is a public holiday, however the service centres are in operation.


----------



## shivli

Friends, If I am submitting Statutory Declaration from a colleague for proof of current employment, do I need to submit my colleague's offer letter/current employment proof or any other details?


----------



## Fanish

prashantbhagat said:


> Thanks Fanish for your response. I am still not sure if the person name is mentioned in non emigrating than why do we require to provide their Functional English proof.
> 
> Also not sure, Do we need to fill Form 80 for all applicant Primary and secondary
> 
> What is Form 1221.
> 
> Regards,
> PKB


For non-emigrating members you do not need functional English proof, pcc, medicals, form 80, etc.

Form 1221 is similar like form 80.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanish

sam700 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have total of 10 years of exp. which I am claiming. How many tax returns should I upload?
> I have worked in US (3 Years) and India (7 Years).
> 
> Can someone please help me?
> 
> Thanks!!!


If your full 10 yrs experience is assessed skilled than you should tax return for all the years.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## shivli

For employment gaps what justification should be given? Do we need to provide any affidavit explaining this?


----------



## hari_it_ram

Jeeva99 said:


> Thanks for your advice, I am not going to pay visa fee for my wife and daughter now since it will add too much financial burden to me. I actually claimed all points from self, should I apply visa for them later? Will it have any problem later?




Even if you don't included them in the application, still they have to go for Medicaid and PCC since they are "dependent non-migrating members". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## Fanish

Jeeva99 said:


> Thanks for your advice, I am not going to pay visa fee for my wife and daughter now since it will add too much financial burden to me. I actually claimed all points from self, should I apply visa for them later? Will it have any problem later?


Jeeva99
Adding dependents later is more costly and cannot apply for their visa until you have job offer.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Saraaa

forw.jane said:


> If He/She is a citizen of UK while logding the visa, IELTS is not required


Thank u!


----------



## Fanish

shivli said:


> Friends, If I am submitting Statutory Declaration from a colleague for proof of current employment, do I need to submit my colleague's offer letter/current employment proof or any other details?


Nope. His current designation, company, mobile number, official email address.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanish

shivli said:


> For employment gaps what justification should be given? Do we need to provide any affidavit explaining this?


Well you yourself can answer this. Be genuine.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## iishan9891

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Anyone knows which thread to refer for post grant plannings and things to do.. pls share.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Click on Life in Australia under Australia Forum, You would find a lot of threads about the same, I also used the same option as I am in the same boat.


----------



## ronkar12

jairichi said:


> Not required to mention that stay.


Thanks Jairichi for clarifying!


----------



## shivli

Thanks so much for clarifying


----------



## Manan008

So no grants issued today.


----------



## dish2690

Manan008 said:


> So no grants issued today.




It is a public holiday in Australia today. I guess we should expect the grants from tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momentum

My questions is about PCC, we need to provide PCC for addresses ww have lived in last 10 years, right? Like if I have lived at address 1 from 2005 to 2016 and address 2 from birth year to 2005 in the same city, PCC needs to be done for address 1 only mentioning from 2005 to 2016 for period of stay against that address. Please correct if I amd wrong.


----------



## dish2690

momentum said:


> My questions is about PCC, we need to provide PCC for addresses ww have lived in last 10 years, right? Like if I have lived at address 1 from 2005 to 2016 and address 2 from birth year to 2005 in the same city, PCC needs to be done for address 1 only mentioning from 2005 to 2016 for period of stay against that address. Please correct if I amd wrong.




You need PCC from each country where you have stayed for more than 12 months, in most cases. CO might ask for PCC from countries where you have stayed for less than that too. I am not sure about Pakistan, as people are asked for PCC from each city where they have stayed, in terms of being in Pakistan. But most other countries, you only require if you have stayed for more than 12 months. 

If in India, you can get a PCC done for the current address and that should do. If you are staying at the same address since last 10 years as mentioned by you. Hope this helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momentum

When does the medical status normally gets updated on the immiaccount from the date of medicals?


----------



## aussieby2016

momentum said:


> When does the medical status normally gets updated on the immiaccount from the date of medicals?


2-4 working days....


----------



## momentum

aussieby2016 said:


> 2-4 working days....


I am going to go for the medicals this week, any advice? I have done the chest x-ray and some blood test such as hep-b and others before hand just to be sure everything is allright and they were clear.


----------



## aussieby2016

momentum said:


> I am going to go for the medicals this week, any advice? I have done the chest x-ray and some blood test such as hep-b and others before hand just to be sure everything is allright and they were clear.


if all the tests done by you are giving good results, then go ahead for your medicals....all the best...


----------



## maverick19

Hi

I have left my job of 8 years, not on the pretext of receiving the Aus PR though . Next week is my last day. I have claimed this work experience in my application.

Which forms do I have to fill up? What related documents do I have to upload? I am not joining anywhere, will that be seen as an odd thing by DIBP?

Please share your thoughts, opinions and suggestions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

Day 301


----------



## BHPS

MissionAus_2016 said:


> Anyone knows which thread to refer for post grant plannings and things to do.. pls share.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello May i please know whats this AHC Call and does everyone gets it?

Thanks


----------



## maverick19

maverick19 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have left my job of 8 years, not on the pretext of receiving the Aus PR though . Next week is my last day. I have claimed this work experience in my application.
> 
> Which forms do I have to fill up? What related documents do I have to upload? I am not joining anywhere, will that be seen as an odd thing by DIBP?
> 
> Please share your thoughts, opinions and suggestions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Reposting.. hopefully I get some response from seniors here ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Manan008 said:


> So no grants issued today.


Hi Manan008,

Do we need to submit PCCs from each city we have lived in for the last ten years? Coz when I lodged visa application, the CO asked for PCC. not specifically PCC from every city :O


----------



## Aramani

If i have a UK PCC issued by 12 Aug 2016 and i get my PR in next one month. What will be the expiry date of the UK PCC? Do i have to get the IED done before the PCC expires?


----------



## anoop21

behlvipul said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have some doubts while filling for 80. Could someone advise on this ?
> 
> Q 17. Your address history for the last 10 years.
> I have been to UK (19th July to 30th August 2015) and Australia (31st Aug,15 to 8th Jan,16) on an official assignment from Hyderabad, India. I have mentioned all the flight trips (including fly backs to my home country). Do I need to produce address proofs for the mentioned stays ? I don't have any address proof for UK and Australia
> not needed...just mention the stay in Part-T of Form-80
> 
> Q23.Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for your journey to
> Australia? Since I don't have a date as of now. Can I answer this as NO ? - correct
> 
> Q31. Do you know any details of the places you will stay during your time in
> Australia (eg. hotel, friends, relatives)?
> I have a cousin sister living in Australia. Shall I mention her address here ?


 - yes you can...

ansers inline...


----------



## roshand79

*Medical Test*

My wife got high blood pressure during her pregnancy and it has continued now. Please can someone with experience suggest what should be my answer to this question for the HAP ID generation.

Do you have heart problems, including high blood pressure or a heart condition that you were born with?

Is there an issue if you have high blood pressure if you are already taking medication.


----------



## behlvipul

anoop21 said:


> - yes you can...
> 
> ansers inline...


Thanks Anoop


----------



## harinderjitf5

Hi guys CO asked for certified copy of my child's birth certificate. I got the english version from local office. However it is hand written in English version. They do not provide typed english version. So I have doubt that CO might have problem in reading hand written version. SoI have also typed the birth certificate and get it notarized. So Please suggest me if I should upload original english version provided by local office or should I upload typed notarized version ? please help.


----------



## forw.jane

roshand79 said:


> My wife got high blood pressure during her pregnancy and it has continued now. Please can someone with experience suggest what should be my answer to this question for the HAP ID generation.
> 
> Do you have heart problems, including high blood pressure or a heart condition that you were born with?
> 
> Is there an issue if you have high blood pressure if you are already taking medication.


High Blood Pressue is not a visa rejection problem. You can say yes and carry with you the medication being taken during the medical test.


----------



## forw.jane

harinderjitf5 said:


> Hi guys CO asked for certified copy of my child's birth certificate. I got the english version from local office. However it is hand written in English version. They do not provide typed english version. So I have doubt that CO might have problem in reading hand written version. SoI have also typed the birth certificate and get it notarized. So Please suggest me if I should upload original english version provided by local office or should I upload typed notarized version ? please help.


If its readable you should upload the original english version that you got from the local office.


----------



## jairichi

Aramani said:


> If i have a UK PCC issued by 12 Aug 2016 and i get my PR in next one month. What will be the expiry date of the UK PCC? Do i have to get the IED done before the PCC expires?


A PCC or medicals is valid for a year. IED is based on PCC or medicals whichever expires earlier.


----------



## jairichi

Form 1022.
Your resignation has no effect.



maverick19 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have left my job of 8 years, not on the pretext of receiving the Aus PR though . Next week is my last day. I have claimed this work experience in my application.
> 
> Which forms do I have to fill up? What related documents do I have to upload? I am not joining anywhere, will that be seen as an odd thing by DIBP?
> 
> Please share your thoughts, opinions and suggestions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick19

jairichi said:


> Form 1022.
> 
> Your resignation has no effect.




Any other docs to be uploaded?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

maverick19 said:


> Any other docs to be uploaded?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope.


----------



## maverick19

jairichi said:


> Nope.




Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankursharma012

harinderjitf5 said:


> Hi guys CO asked for certified copy of my child's birth certificate. I got the english version from local office. However it is hand written in English version. They do not provide typed english version. So I have doubt that CO might have problem in reading hand written version. SoI have also typed the birth certificate and get it notarized. So Please suggest me if I should upload original english version provided by local office or should I upload typed notarized version ? please help.


Just to be on safe side you should get your kid's birth certificate translated and certified by some authorized agency... There are so many of them in India itself and it takes one day only.


----------



## BHPS

BHPS said:


> Hello May i please know whats this AHC Call and does everyone gets it?
> 
> Thanks


any advise!


----------



## momentum

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi Manan008,
> 
> Do we need to submit PCCs from each city we have lived in for the last ten years? Coz when I lodged visa application, the CO asked for PCC. not specifically PCC from every city :O


You have to do PCC for your address in last 10 years. For example, if you lived in lahore on 3 different addresses in the last 10 years, you mention that in the form submitted for getting the PCC. On the PCC itself, all the three adresses will be mentioned and the duration you stayed on each. but there will be one PCC as u lived in one city.


----------



## jairichi

BHPS said:


> Hello May i please know whats this AHC Call and does everyone gets it?
> 
> Thanks


Sometimes Australian High Commission in the country one resides might call applicants to do employment verification. It happens on a case by case basis.


----------



## buddhaself

Hi guys,

Any 28 Sep ITA guy received CO allocation yet? 

Just want to know how much time I have to collect my documents. 

Since I am hoping for instant grant hence want all my documents to be there on time.


----------



## Manan008

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi Manan008,
> 
> Do we need to submit PCCs from each city we have lived in for the last ten years? Coz when I lodged visa application, the CO asked for PCC. not specifically PCC from every city :O


No i don't think its necessary...but you should prepare it to be on the safe side..


----------



## jairichi

buddhaself said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any 28 Sep ITA guy received CO allocation yet?
> 
> Just want to know how much time I have to collect my documents.
> 
> Since I am hoping for instant grant hence want all my documents to be there on time.


Lol. Like instant coffee and instant noodles there is no instant grant. Do you mean direct grant?


----------



## buddhaself

jairichi said:


> Lol. Like instant coffee and instant noodles there is no instant grant. Do you mean direct grant?


Yes typo

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## momentum

I have heard that nowadays CO normally sleeps for a good 2 to 3 months after first contact. Is that correct? I have lodged my application on 28th sep and I wont be able to get my latest payslip, medicals and PCC before 12th of october and I am hoping that CO will be assigned before i collect and submit all my docs.


----------



## Saraaa

dakshch said:


> Day 301


God!!! Salute to you for hanging in there! 
When was the last time you called or emailed them??

Hopefully, it's just around the corner now. All the best


----------



## Aramani

Thank you so much Jai



jairichi said:


> A PCC or medicals is valid for a year. IED is based on PCC or medicals whichever expires earlier.


----------



## Aramani

It looks like, can you update your signature on the Visa Lodgement date



momentum said:


> I have heard that nowadays CO normally sleeps for a good 2 to 3 months after first contact. Is that correct? I have lodged my application on 28th sep and I wont be able to get my latest payslip, medicals and PCC before 12th of october and I am hoping that CO will be assigned before i collect and submit all my docs.


----------



## justin787

momentum said:


> When does the medical status normally gets updated on the immiaccount from the date of medicals?


Mine was update as soon as I got back home from the clinic.



momentum said:


> I have heard that nowadays CO normally sleeps for a good 2 to 3 months after first contact. Is that correct? I have lodged my application on 28th sep and I wont be able to get my latest payslip, medicals and PCC before 12th of october and I am hoping that CO will be assigned before i collect and submit all my docs.


I don't know about sleeping for several months, mine was assigned and contacted me within 2 week.


----------



## momentum

justin787 said:


> Mine was update as soon as I got back home from the clinic.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about sleeping for several months, mine was assigned and contacted me within 2 week.


Wow... that was quick. I said about the sleeping part after the first contact. Did you front load all the documents, medical and PCC?


----------



## momentum

I called for the appointment for medical today. Will be done next monday. One question though. The representative at the appointment counter asked if the menstural cycle of the secondary applicant falls on the appointment date. He said if it does, u need to reschedule the appointment. Is that because of the urine test they conduct?


----------



## justin787

momentum said:


> Wow... that was quick. I said about the sleeping part after the first contact. Did you front load all the documents, medical and PCC?


I did front load all documents including meds and 3 PCC from the past 10 years. But CO asked for a pcc from 12 years ago which I didn't think I needed, oh and also my resume.


----------



## behlvipul

The urine test would return abnormal if done during or soon after the menstrual period. So it is advised to request for an appointment 8 days after the first day of the period.






momentum said:


> I called for the appointment for medical today. Will be done next monday. One question though. The representative at the appointment counter asked if the menstural cycle of the secondary applicant falls on the appointment date. He said if it does, u need to reschedule the appointment. Is that because of the urine test they conduct?


----------



## behlvipul

*Password protected PDFs*

Hi Guys,

I have a taxation document - Form 26AS but it is password protected. Shall I upload it as it is ? Is there a way I can mention the password somewhere while uploading documents ?

Thanks


----------



## justin787

behlvipul said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a taxation document - Form 26AS but it is password protected. Shall I upload it as it is ? Is there a way I can mention the password somewhere while uploading documents ?
> 
> Thanks


The system will not let you upload that document as far as I know. I tried to upload a secured pdf (not password protected), and the system returned an error saying that it cannot accept secured pdfs and I believe password protected ones fall in the same category..


----------



## Fanish

justin787 said:


> I did front load all documents including meds and 3 PCC from the past 10 years. But CO asked for a pcc from 12 years ago which I didn't think I needed, oh and also my resume.


Justin787, did you mention your travel of 12 yrs or more ?.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## justin787

Fanish said:


> Justin787, did you mention your travel of 12 yrs or more ?.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


No, only the past 10 years as per the instructions in form 80.

But in the main form where it asks if the client has lived in a country outside of their country of usual residence, I had to mention all countries I've lived in my entire life. And I was surprised 2 weeks later when the CO asked for a PCC from a country I lived in 12 years ago.


----------



## Fanish

justin787 said:


> No, only the past 10 years as per the instructions in form 80.
> 
> But in the main form where it asks if the client has lived in a country outside of their country of usual residence, I had to mention all countries I've lived in my entire life. And I was surprised 2 weeks later when the CO asked for a PCC from a country I lived in 12 years ago.


Was the duration was 1 yr or more ?

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## justin787

Fanish said:


> Was the duration was 1 yr or more ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


Yes, significantly more actually. A little over 10 years.


----------



## Sidhar

U can take a print out of password protected PDF and then scan and save it as PDF and upload.


----------



## forw.jane

behlvipul said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a taxation document - Form 26AS but it is password protected. Shall I upload it as it is ? Is there a way I can mention the password somewhere while uploading documents ?
> 
> Thanks


Use 
iLovePDF | Online PDF tools for PDF lovers to remove password from password protected files without impacting the content


----------



## behlvipul

Thanks mate 




forw.jane said:


> Use
> iLovePDF | Online PDF tools for PDF lovers to remove password from password protected files without impacting the content


----------



## vikaschandra

jairichi said:


> Sometimes Australian High Commission in the country one resides might call applicants to do employment verification. It happens on a case by case basis.


If there is no Counsulate in that country AHC from neighboring countries can also make the verification call. Usually applicants from small countries where there is no Australia High Commission have been seen receiving calls from other countries


----------



## gonnabeexpat

2days since i lodged the visa no grant right 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## karthiktk

forw.jane said:


> Use
> iLovePDF | Online PDF tools for PDF lovers to remove password from password protected files without impacting the content


Print it using "Microsoft Print Pdf" through the print option.


----------



## anoop21

gonnabeexpat said:


> 2days since i lodged the visa no grant right
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


 too early to expect... :fish2:


----------



## warrenpat1987

gonnabeexpat said:


> 2days since i lodged the visa no grant right
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


12 days since I did


----------



## Pinoralia

gonnabeexpat said:


> 2days since i lodged the visa no grant right
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


 That's funny

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinoralia

Pls, I need your advice,
Concerning employment reference letter, I intend telling my manager to write it for me, it will be printed on the company letterhead and signed by him. I am thinking passing through the HR will be a very long process. 

What do you thinks about this?


Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## sm8764

dakshch said:


> Day 301


222 days...


----------



## jairichi

Pinoralia said:


> Pls, I need your advice,
> Concerning employment reference letter, I intend telling my manager to write it for me, it will be printed on the company letterhead and signed by him. I am thinking passing through the HR will be a very long process.
> 
> What do you thinks about this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


You can do so. But, if AHC decides to do employment verification they might get in touch which HR and it is a possibility.


----------



## Manan008

Aramani said:


> It looks like, can you update your signature on the Visa Lodgement date


what did co contact you for ?


----------



## jairichi

momentum said:


> I called for the appointment for medical today. Will be done next monday. One question though. The representative at the appointment counter asked if the menstural cycle of the secondary applicant falls on the appointment date. He said if it does, u need to reschedule the appointment. Is that because of the urine test they conduct?


One aspect of urine test is they look for the presence of Red Blood Cells (RBC) by microscopy. During menstrual period or a few days after that the result would be positive. Hence better to postpone doing medicals at that time.


----------



## warrenpat1987

Just waiting for someone to say that they're received their grant today. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bhavna1

Hi All,

Just need to confirm that the only option for the payment of visa fees is Credit Card? What about paypal? They say on their website (https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/how-to-pay) that PayPal and BPay is also an option. Has anybody tried the other options? 

Thanks


----------



## dvh

Bhavna1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just need to confirm that the only option for the payment of visa fees is Credit Card? What about paypal? They say on their website (https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/how-to-pay) that PayPal and BPay is also an option. Has anybody tried the other options?
> 
> Thanks


I have paid for my visa fees via PayPal. It is not only convinient, but also cheaper than other options as there is no extra surcharge. The payment is also instant.


----------



## famy

Hello guys! Plz help me with following queries 
1) In form 80 we need to provide a thorough employment and qualification history my question is should we need to upload all the documentary proofs of internships trainings and research etc? 

2) In case of unemployment for certain period of time, is it advisable to substantiate yourself on the reasons without being asked? Or explanation of being unemployed should on be provided on demand of Co?


----------



## jairichi

famy said:


> Hello guys! Plz help me with following queries
> 1) In form 80 we need to provide a thorough employment and qualification history my question is should we need to upload all the documentary proofs of internships trainings and research etc?
> 
> 2) In case of unemployment for certain period of time, is it advisable to substantiate yourself on the reasons without being asked? Or explanation of being unemployed should on be provided on demand of Co?


1. Not required.
2. You need to provide that upfront in relevant forms.


----------



## famy

You mean in form 80 or there exists some other form for the purpose ?


----------



## magitheboss

Dear Friends 

Anybody got invitation for EOI (189 visa) with 60 points who applied in June /July 2016 for Engineering technologist? 
Thanks 
Mahesh

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


----------



## rosharma9

While uploading photograph, it has option "Photograph - Passport". Does it mean same photo as in the passport or any other passport sized photograph?


----------



## ronkar12

rosharma9 said:


> While uploading photograph, it has option "Photograph - Passport". Does it mean same photo as in the passport or any other passport sized photograph?


Hi,
Is it necessary to upload photos while lodging visa?


----------



## ronkar12

Also, for Indian PCC..
The PCC letter and the passport PCC seal page shall be as a single document, right
Please confirm anyone...

Thanks!


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

200 days and waiting.....


----------



## rosharma9

Not necessary. But make sure to upload colored copy of passport bio data page.



ronkar12 said:


> Hi,
> Is it necessary to upload photos while lodging visa?


----------



## farjaf

Any grants for today?


----------



## dvh

farjaf said:


> Any grants for today?


Check MyImmiTracker @ https://www.myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189/fullscreen

There are couple of people who got grant today.


----------



## dvh

ronkar12 said:


> Also, for Indian PCC..
> The PCC letter and the passport PCC seal page shall be as a single document, right
> Please confirm anyone...
> 
> Thanks!


If you are asking about what to upload as a proof of Indian PCC, then only scan and upload the color copy of the PCC letter that you have received as a Police Clearance.


----------



## behlvipul

*Docs in case of Direct Grant*

Hi Guys,

I just wanted to check the documents required in case of direct grant? 

*Evidence of Birth/Identity:*
1.Passport
2. Class X Marksheet
3. PAN Card
4. Aadhar Card
5.Driver Licence

*Evidence of Character:*
1. PCC Certificate

*Evidence of Health:*
E Medical Response

*Evidence of Lang Ability:*
1. PTE Score Card

*Evidence of Overseas Qualifications*:
1. Degree Certificate
2. Semester mark sheets
3. Consolidated mark sheets
4.XII Mark sheets
5. X Mark sheet

*Evidence of Skills Assessment:*
1. ACS Skills Assessment Letter

*Evidence of Travel Document:*
1. Passport

*Evidence of Work Experience Overseas* :

1. Payslips with bank statements for 4 quarters
2.****Form 26 AS/Form 16
3.****Bonafide employment
4.****ID card
5.****Appraisal letters
6.****Offer letter
7. CV


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Hi guys,

Guys in the my visa application pdf it is saying the following.
For the below question i believe i left the check box blank is this correcT?


"The applicant does not agree to electronic communication:
No"

Do i need to upload form 1193


----------



## jairichi

gonnabeexpat said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Guys in the my visa application pdf it is saying the following.
> For the below question i believe i left the check box blank is this correcT?
> 
> 
> "The applicant does not agree to electronic communication:
> No"
> 
> Do i need to upload form 1193


Why did you not agree to electronic communication?


----------



## jairichi

ronkar12 said:


> Also, for Indian PCC..
> The PCC letter and the passport PCC seal page shall be as a single document, right
> Please confirm anyone...
> 
> Thanks!


Yes.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

/


jairichi said:


> Why did you not agree to electronic communication?


Jai, while filling up the application it asked me to leave the check box blank if i want to receive email communication and i left it blank. Could you please have a look at your application and confirm whether for you it is displayed no as well?


----------



## jairichi

rosharma9 said:


> While uploading photograph, it has option "Photograph - Passport". Does it mean same photo as in the passport or any other passport sized photograph?


Any passport size photograph/


----------



## jairichi

famy said:


> You mean in form 80 or there exists some other form for the purpose ?


Check form 1221.


----------



## jairichi

gonnabeexpat said:


> /
> 
> Jai, while filling up the application it asked me to leave the check box blank if i want to receive email communication and i left it blank. Could you please have a look at your application and confirm whether for you it is displayed no as well?


You are fine. Do not worry. Wait for your grant.


----------



## GSG

dakshch said:


> Day 301


Hi dakshch

May I know why your application taking so long ? Did you contact the CO regarding you assessment ?


----------



## Sithi

gonnabeexpat said:


> /
> 
> Jai, while filling up the application it asked me to leave the check box blank if i want to receive email communication and i left it blank. Could you please have a look at your application and confirm whether for you it is displayed no as well?


Hi Gonnabeexpat,

I just checked my application. No is correct to receive communication by email. So no need to worry.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Sithi said:


> Hi Gonnabeexpat,
> 
> I just checked my application. No is correct to receive communication by email. So no need to worry.


Whew thatnks for cofirming


----------



## Bairy

117 days still waiting 😣😓


----------



## GSG

Bairy said:


> 117 days still waiting 😣😓


Hi Bairy

When was the last time Co contacted you ?


----------



## Bairy

Sithi said:


> Hi Gonnabeexpat,
> 
> I just checked my application. No is correct to receive communication by email. So no need to worry.





GSG said:


> Hi Bairy
> 
> When was the last time Co contacted you ?


July 19 and request complete August 2nd


----------



## GSG

Bairy said:


> July 19 and request complete August 2nd


Hi Bairy

Then did you try to email or call the CO regarding your assessment ? what did the CO say?


----------



## Bairy

GSG said:


> Hi Bairy
> 
> Then did you try to email or call the CO regarding your assessment ? what did the CO say?


I have applied through agent so agent is saying that still assessment in progress. I don't no when is my waiting going to be end


----------



## Viaan

125 days and counting....


----------



## hari_it_ram

Pinoralia said:


> Pls, I need your advice,
> Concerning employment reference letter, I intend telling my manager to write it for me, it will be printed on the company letterhead and signed by him. I am thinking passing through the HR will be a very long process.
> 
> What do you thinks about this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk




Never and ever try this option if signing on company letter is highly restricted to certain employees in your org. Your org agrees and open for any managers to sign on the company letterhead ? Did you cross check with your company policy ? If is that against the company policy then both you and the guy who signed will be under big problem. Not demotivating but just sharing to let you know the criticality of this "manager sign on company letter route". If he is fully authorized to do so, then no issues.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## sumM

201 days :fingerscrossed:



Bairy said:


> 117 days still waiting 😣😓


----------



## GSG

Bairy said:


> I have applied through agent so agent is saying that still assessment in progress. I don't no when is my waiting going to be end


Hi Bairy

Me too, applied through agent, lodged on 20-Jul, and till assessment in progress, hope that we all will get granted soon


----------



## Bairy

GSG said:


> Hi Bairy
> 
> Me too, applied through agent, lodged on 20-Jul, and till assessment in progress, hope that we all will get granted soon


Apart from hoping we can't do much. Due to this delay all my future plans got halted .difficult to wait this much despite submit everything


----------



## Pinoralia

hari_it_ram said:


> Never and ever try this option if signing on company letter is highly restricted to certain employees in your org. Your org agrees and open for any managers to sign on the company letterhead ? Did you cross check with your company policy ? If is that against the company policy then both you and the guy who signed will be under big problem. Not demotivating but just sharing to let you know the criticality of this "manager sign on company letter route". If he is fully authorized to do so, then no issues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


Thanks so much for the reasonable advice.

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## vkakkar

Hi,

Need Help. We have entered wrong month for Date To - i.e. completion of education in EOI. I got invitation. So will that matter for Visa approval? Or shall we go for new EOI?

Please suggest..

Thanks.


----------



## Bairy

sumM said:


> 201 days :fingerscrossed:


What's your visa status? What CO is saying 201 days I quite long


----------



## Sush1

*Query on the Call from AHC*

Hi Senior Members,

I got a call from AHC today. The girl asked me about my work experience, my designations, my salaries etc. On the part of the Work Experience she started with the job 8 years old, I told her about a job related to the field (I was doing it) but the same is not mentioned in the roles and responsibilities section in application form. Further she moved to the current job where I was able to explain and tell most of the points written in the R&R letter. At the last she told me that it will be better looking at your career that you take up a CPA or a CFA for what I told that I will be going for the CPA soon.
I am really tensed now since I am not sure myself whether the call has gone well or bad. It was a kind of interview call and went on for 18 minutes.
Whether anybody had such a call like me. 

Regards


----------



## behlvipul

*Docs in case of Direct Grant*

Anyone please ?



behlvipul said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just wanted to check the documents required in case of direct grant?
> 
> *Evidence of Birth/Identity:*
> 1.Passport
> 2. Class X Marksheet
> 3. PAN Card
> 4. Aadhar Card
> 5.Driver Licence
> 
> *Evidence of Character:*
> 1. PCC Certificate
> 
> *Evidence of Health:*
> 1. E Medical Response
> 
> *Evidence of Lang Ability:*
> 1. PTE Score Card
> 
> *Evidence of Overseas Qualifications*:
> 1. Degree Certificate
> 2. Semester mark sheets
> 3. Consolidated mark sheets
> 4.XII Mark sheets
> 5. X Mark sheet
> 
> *Evidence of Skills Assessment:*
> 1. ACS Skills Assessment Letter
> 
> *Evidence of Travel Document:*
> 1. Passport
> 
> *Evidence of Work Experience Overseas* :
> 
> 1. Payslips with bank statements for 4 quarters
> 2.Form 26 AS/Form 16
> 3.Bonafide employment
> 4.ID card
> 5.Appraisal letters
> 6.Offer letter
> 7.CV


----------



## coreykenzie

dreamsanj said:


> Hi KENZIE,
> 
> well you can write to your CO and add the defacto patner. its best while you do it now. you process might get delayed by month but you will save a lot of money.
> 
> if you land in australia and then try to get your patner their. the cost is high. lot of documentation. Last I checked it was around 6500 AUD. might be revised now.


Thanks dreamsanj! Currently reading through the requirements for my partner to be added into my application, I think all that is needed is proof that we have been cohabitating in the same household. Application status has been as "Received" a month ago and still awaiting for the CO to be allocated and to get in contact with me. All the best with your application mate!


----------



## samsonk76

237 days



sumM said:


> 201 days :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ronkar12

dvh said:


> I have paid for my visa fees via PayPal. It is not only convinient, but also cheaper than other options as there is no extra surcharge. The payment is also instant.


Hi, you used the paypal option from India?
I have created a paypal account and linked my debit card with it...
Now the bank said the debit card international transaction limit will be 3 lakhs INR only per day...
I contacted the paypal customer care and they said debit card limit will not be an issue and they confirmed that I can make transaction of up to 10000 USD in a single one...

Anyone can confirm this, I am lodging tonight and I dont want to get stuck on the payment page 

Thanks.


----------



## Bairy

samsonk76 said:


> 237 days


That's very long time, did you contact your CO? what they saying what is your occupation code?


----------



## coreykenzie

*189 timeline so far*

VISA 189 application timeline;
EOI 65pts created 22/08/16
Received invite 14/09/16
Fees paid 15/09/16
Attached documents 23/09/16 Aus edu transcript, birth cert, Msian CGC, Aus work experience, Skills assessment, passport, Stat dec, IELTS
4/10/16 Still awaiting CO to contact/grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Abubakr

hari_it_ram said:


> Pinoralia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pls, I need your advice,
> Concerning employment reference letter, I intend telling my manager to write it for me, it will be printed on the company letterhead and signed by him. I am thinking passing through the HR will be a very long process.
> 
> What do you thinks about this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never and ever try this option if signing on company letter is highly restricted to certain employees in your org. Your org agrees and open for any managers to sign on the company letterhead ? Did you cross check with your company policy ? If is that against the company policy then both you and the guy who signed will be under big problem. Not demotivating but just sharing to let you know the criticality of this "manager sign on company letter route". If he is fully authorized to do so, then no issues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.
Click to expand...

I have already made this terrible mistake and i dont know what to do, i cannot remove it from the attachments and im so scared.


----------



## jairichi

Form 80 and 1221. R u single?


behlvipul said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just wanted to check the documents required in case of direct grant?
> 
> *Evidence of Birth/Identity:*
> 1.Passport
> 2. Class X Marksheet
> 3. PAN Card
> 4. Aadhar Card
> 5.Driver Licence
> 
> *Evidence of Character:*
> 1. PCC Certificate
> 
> *Evidence of Health:*
> E Medical Response
> 
> *Evidence of Lang Ability:*
> 1. PTE Score Card
> 
> *Evidence of Overseas Qualifications*:
> 1. Degree Certificate
> 2. Semester mark sheets
> 3. Consolidated mark sheets
> 4.XII Mark sheets
> 5. X Mark sheet
> 
> *Evidence of Skills Assessment:*
> 1. ACS Skills Assessment Letter
> 
> *Evidence of Travel Document:*
> 1. Passport
> 
> *Evidence of Work Experience Overseas* :
> 
> 1. Payslips with bank statements for 4 quarters
> 2.****Form 26 AS/Form 16
> 3.****Bonafide employment
> 4.****ID card
> 5.****Appraisal letters
> 6.****Offer letter
> 7. CV


----------



## ronkar12

Hi, 
As evidence of employment, I am uploading my bank statements...
It will come under which category? 
Bank Statement - Business
OR
Financial Statements (Balance sheets, profit and loss etc.)

Please confirm.


----------



## samsonk76

I have been mailing my CO's regularly without receiving replies and called DIBP twice within these 8 months but getting standard responses like 'undergoing normal processing,' 'CO will revert if more info is required,' etc

My ANZCO code is 261111 but I don't believe its not got anything to do with the delay



Bairy said:


> That's very long time, did you contact your CO? what they saying what is your occupation code?


----------



## andreyx108b

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> In the form 80, for the address history of past 10 years...
> I was in Delhi staying in a hotel for 2 days few months back...should I mention that?
> Because then I am confused on how to enter the month and year since it is only 2 days within the same month...
> 
> Anyone please...thanks!




I was advised to put all, even daily, so i did in additional sheet of a4. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dvh

ronkar12 said:


> Hi, you used the paypal option from India?
> I have created a paypal account and linked my debit card with it...
> Now the bank said the debit card international transaction limit will be 3 lakhs INR only per day...
> I contacted the paypal customer care and they said debit card limit will not be an issue and they confirmed that I can make transaction of up to 10000 USD in a single one...
> 
> Anyone can confirm this, I am lodging tonight and I dont want to get stuck on the payment page
> 
> Thanks.


I am in Australia and used my PayPal account that withdraws money from my Savings Account.
See if you can connect your bank account with your PayPal. the daily transaction limit for the bank transfer and debit card payments are often not the same. You should be able to pay more with direct bank transfer.


----------



## BHPS

Bairy said:


> What's your visa status? What CO is saying 201 days I quite long


130 days and Assessment in progress though got contacted by them 2 times.


----------



## dvh

ronkar12 said:


> Hi,
> As evidence of employment, I am uploading my bank statements...
> It will come under which category?
> Bank Statement - Business
> OR
> Financial Statements (Balance sheets, profit and loss etc.)
> 
> Please confirm.


I also uploaded bank statements as an additional evidences under following category.
Employment History, Evidence of > Other (specify).
Also, don't forget to upload payslips. I didn't upload it as I was working as a contractor. So, I didn't get payslips, instead, I used to sent them Invoices to get paid. But, CO asked me to send payslips/invoices. One of the reason for Visa grant delay....


----------



## ronkar12

dvh said:


> I also uploaded bank statements as an additional evidences under following category.
> Employment History, Evidence of > Other (specify).
> Also, don't forget to upload payslips. I didn't upload it as I was working as a contractor. So, I didn't get payslips, instead, I used to sent them Invoices to get paid. But, CO asked me to send payslips/invoices. One of the reason for Visa grant delay....


Ok, I have bundled my payslips in a single pdf.


----------



## ronkar12

dvh said:


> I am in Australia and used my PayPal account that withdraws money from my Savings Account.
> See if you can connect your bank account with your PayPal. the daily transaction limit for the bank transfer and debit card payments are often not the same. You should be able to pay more with direct bank transfer.


Ok, I have not linked my bank account yet to PayPal. I thought it needs to be linked only to receive money.


----------



## Manan008

Guys i have submitted my tax returns and earning card of each year and only most recent pay slip along with most recent bank statement along with employment contract, recommendation and experience letters. will that be enough ?


----------



## Manan008

dvh said:


> I also uploaded bank statements as an additional evidences under following category.
> Employment History, Evidence of > Other (specify).
> Also, don't forget to upload payslips. I didn't upload it as I was working as a contractor. So, I didn't get payslips, instead, I used to sent them Invoices to get paid. But, CO asked me to send payslips/invoices. One of the reason for Visa grant delay....


How many pay slips did you submitted then ?


----------



## jairichi

Manan008 said:


> Guys i have submitted my tax returns and earning card of each year and only most recent pay slip along with most recent bank statement along with employment contract, recommendation and experience letters. will that be enough ?


You are fine.


----------



## dakshch

Saraaa said:


> God!!! Salute to you for hanging in there!
> 
> When was the last time you called or emailed them??
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, it's just around the corner now. All the best




I call them at the beginning of each month. Been doing it for past 7 months. Same usual reply of under routine assessment.


----------



## dakshch

GSG said:


> Hi dakshch
> 
> 
> 
> May I know why your application taking so long ? Did you contact the CO regarding you assessment ?




I wish i had any clue. I was contacted in January (9 months ago) for PTE score to be sent via website. Nothing after that. Dead silent. No employment verification nothing. No use calling as i always get same reply of under routine assessment.


----------



## dakshch

samsonk76 said:


> I have been mailing my CO's regularly without receiving replies and called DIBP twice within these 8 months but getting standard responses like 'undergoing normal processing,' 'CO will revert if more info is required,' etc
> 
> 
> 
> My ANZCO code is 261111 but I don't believe its not got anything to do with the delay




Same situation here. Just crossed 10 months. 
Day 302


----------



## dvh

Manan008 said:


> How many pay slips did you submitted then ?


I uploaded 7 random payslips/invoices, from the last one year, immediately before applying for the visa. It is because I claimed only 5 points for the one year employment in Australia and I was asked by CO to provide evidence only for one year as claimed.


----------



## sourabhmatta

What is your anzsco code?



Sush1 said:


> Hi Senior Members,
> 
> I got a call from AHC today. The girl asked me about my work experience, my designations, my salaries etc. On the part of the Work Experience she started with the job 8 years old, I told her about a job related to the field (I was doing it) but the same is not mentioned in the roles and responsibilities section in application form. Further she moved to the current job where I was able to explain and tell most of the points written in the R&R letter. At the last she told me that it will be better looking at your career that you take up a CPA or a CFA for what I told that I will be going for the CPA soon.
> I am really tensed now since I am not sure myself whether the call has gone well or bad. It was a kind of interview call and went on for 18 minutes.
> Whether anybody had such a call like me.
> 
> Regards


----------



## Sush1

221111



sourabhmatta said:


> what is your anzsco code?


----------



## momentum

Do we need to upload the Polio vaccination certificates for all the applicants in our application? Is there some requirement like this or do we need to take them along when going for medicals?


----------



## varun.mehta99

*Is Payslips mandatory to upload*

Hello,

I have uploaded the following documents for the support/proof of employment:
1. Bank Statements (All 9 years)
2. Form-16 (All 9 years)
3. ITR (Last 7 Years only.. do not have earlier than that)
4. Experience Letters

Are these documents sufficient or CO will ask for salary slips? As I do not have salary slips of all the employers.

Thanks,
Varun


----------



## Manan008

momentum said:


> Do we need to upload the Polio vaccination certificates for all the applicants in our application? Is there some requirement like this or do we need to take them along when going for medicals?


Yes sadly we are living in a country which is effected by polio so all of your family members have to submit polio vaccination certificate on immiaccount. You can get it from jinnah hospital or wilcare.


----------



## Believer269

I have a slight problem.
1. My mother's last name on my birth certificate is of her father instead of my father. She's been using my father's name as her last name on every document ever since. Would it cause any problem?
2. Similarly, my wife's last name is of her father's on her birth certificate and the marriage certificate. Again, will it cause any issue?
I assume DIBP understands that after marriage spouses change their names as it is a norm in many societies. 
Please comment.


----------



## varun.mehta99

momentum said:


> Do we need to upload the Polio vaccination certificates for all the applicants in our application? Is there some requirement like this or do we need to take them along when going for medicals?


There are certain rules which are country specific. Like, I believe you are from Pakistan. So, that need to be done.

You can ask the medical officer to get it done at the time of medicals.

Rest, When you will take the medical appointment. The hospital will do all the appropriate tests and upload the report accordingly.


----------



## Manan008

Believer269 said:


> I have a slight problem.
> 1. My mother's last name on my birth certificate is of her father instead of my father. She's been using my father's name as her last name on every document ever since. Would it cause any problem?
> 2. Similarly, my wife's last name is of her father's on her birth certificate and the marriage certificate. Again, will it cause any issue?
> I assume DIBP understands that after marriage spouses change their names as it is a norm in many societies.
> Please comment.


I dont think that matters. They need birth certificate for the verificiation of age not parents name.
I also have a similar problem. My father sir name is ahmed but in all my documents its ahmad


----------



## momentum

Manan008 said:


> Yes sadly we are living in a country which is effected by polio so all of your family members have to submit polio vaccination certificate on immiaccount. You can get it from jinnah hospital or wilcare.


On your mentioning of wilcare, did you get ur medicals done from them? I called and asked about their charges and they told 13-16k/ applicant which is more than double of what IOM is charging. Any inputs on that?


----------



## tikki2282

Finally Subscribing in the Visa lodge gang: lodged on 1st Oct, all documents uploaded on 3rd except medicals. Now the waiting game begins.


----------



## AminRayani

IOM is cheaper and reliable. by the way IOM will ask for polio vaccination done beforehand. They wont do it. Hospital like AKUH charges Rs. 100 for this.



momentum said:


> On your mentioning of wilcare, did you get ur medicals done from them? I called and asked about their charges and they told 13-16k/ applicant which is more than double of what IOM is charging. Any inputs on that?


----------



## justin787

Out of curiosity, why do you think they request to see the CV or Resume of some applicants (such as myself).
I mean the two most important parts of the CV are the employment and educational episodes which are already mentioned, multiple times in the EOI, Form 1393, form 80 and 1221.


----------



## Abubakr

Guys ive been waiting now since 8th of july and still assessment in progress, the PCC had already expired for both UAE and Egypt, do i need to make a new one and submit it or wait for them to re ask for it ??


----------



## jairichi

Abubakr said:


> Guys ive been waiting now since 8th of july and still assessment in progress, the PCC had already expired for both UAE and Egypt, do i need to make a new one and submit it or wait for them to re ask for it ??


PCC is considered valid for a year.


----------



## Manan008

momentum said:


> On your mentioning of wilcare, did you get ur medicals done from them? I called and asked about their charges and they told 13-16k/ applicant which is more than double of what IOM is charging. Any inputs on that?


Yes they charged me 13thousand.. IOM offered me around 7 thousand but they said that depends on which visa u are going. Second there is a long waiting line at iom. wilcare completes the procedure in three days.


----------



## Manan008

justin787 said:


> Out of curiosity, why do you think they request to see the CV or Resume of some applicants (such as myself).
> I mean the two most important parts of the CV are the employment and educational episodes which are already mentioned, multiple times in the EOI, Form 1393, form 80 and 1221.


You are not speicall.. CV is must. Its mentioned in the required document checklist of 189


----------



## dvh

varun.mehta99 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have uploaded the following documents for the support/proof of employment:
> 1. Bank Statements (All 9 years)
> 2. Form-16 (All 9 years)
> 3. ITR (Last 7 Years only.. do not have earlier than that)
> 4. Experience Letters
> 
> Are these documents sufficient or CO will ask for salary slips? As I do not have salary slips of all the employers.
> 
> Thanks,
> Varun


Hi Varun,
I had the same situation where I had uploaded all documents to support my Australian work experience except Payslips. Eventhough Bank statements, Superanuation, Reference letter etc. was from Australia, the CO asked me to send payslips.
Better start collecting payslips before you are asked. and Upload whatever you have. They don't always ask the same documents from everyone, but the next random could be you.
I guess the request to send the payslip also delayed the grant in my case as it is the only document that was requested by CO.


----------



## azaidi

Dear All - Pleased to inform you that I received my grant today .

Below are my timelines -

233512 
Visa applied - 31 Mar 2016
Grant - 4 Oct 2016

Thanks


----------



## azaidi

It was a direct grant .

No employer verification


----------



## momentum

Manan008 said:


> You are not speicall.. CV is must. Its mentioned in the required document checklist of 189


Should the CV state the exact job responsibilities as stated in the Experience letter? I have four job titles for the same company however, in experience letter, i provided the job responsiibilities of the latest role.


----------



## Abubakr

jairichi said:


> Abubakr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys ive been waiting now since 8th of july and still assessment in progress, the PCC had already expired for both UAE and Egypt, do i need to make a new one and submit it or wait for them to re ask for it ??
> 
> 
> 
> PCC is considered valid for a year.
Click to expand...

Even if its written its valid for 3 months only ???


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> You are not speicall.. CV is must. Its mentioned in the required document checklist of 189


I dont see CV mentioned anywhere in the official website



https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


----------



## forw.jane

gonnabeexpat said:


> I dont see CV mentioned anywhere in the official website
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


Its mentioned in the link you shared in the Character requirements section
Additional Character requirements
Each person who is 18 years or older can complete and attach the following documents. Providing this information with your application can reduce processing times.
Form 80 Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment (554KB PDF). Complete all parts of the form.
Form 1221 Additional personal particulars information (289KB PDF)
A copy of your curriculum vitae (résumé).


----------



## justin787

forw.jane said:


> Its mentioned in the link you shared in the Character requirements section
> Additional Character requirements
> Each person who is 18 years or older can complete and attach the following documents. Providing this information with your application can reduce processing times.
> Form 80 Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment (554KB PDF). Complete all parts of the form.
> Form 1221 Additional personal particulars information (289KB PDF)
> A copy of your curriculum vitae (résumé).



I read that part, and it made it sound "optional". I didn't know everyone included a resume with their application.

My point though still stands, a resume doesn't include information that the DIBP doesn't already have and it's not proof of anything such as tax returns or payslips etc ... So it's beyond me why they would request it, but oh well ...


----------



## ronkar12

ronkar12 said:


> Hi,
> As evidence of employment, I am uploading my bank statements...
> It will come under which category?
> Bank Statement - Business
> OR
> Financial Statements (Balance sheets, profit and loss etc.)
> 
> Please confirm.


Thanks dvh for the reply.
But again will it not fall into any of these categories?
Anyone?

Thanks!


----------



## mdazhar205

*189 visa documents*

i filed my 189 visa but i mentioned my parents and wife are not immigrating with me. even though in my immiacount it shows that i have to submit the medicals and character certificates of my parents and wife and son, does it require.

Kindly advise.


Best regards.


----------



## forw.jane

justin787 said:


> I read that part, and it made it sound "optional". I didn't know everyone included a resume with their application.
> 
> My point though still stands, a resume doesn't include information that the DIBP doesn't already have and it's not proof of anything such as tax returns or payslips etc ... So it's beyond me why they would request it, but oh well ...


CV is more detailed with respect to the projects that you have worked which i dont think you would have provided in any other form and that info is not available in your tax return or payslips etc.


----------



## forw.jane

ronkar12 said:


> Thanks dvh for the reply.
> But again will it not fall into any of these categories?
> Anyone?
> 
> Thanks!


Use Bank Statement - Business


----------



## forw.jane

mdazhar205 said:


> i filed my 189 visa but i mentioned my parents and wife are not immigrating with me. even though in my immiacount it shows that i have to submit the medicals and character certificates of my parents and wife and son, does it require.
> 
> Kindly advise.
> 
> 
> Best regards.


Did you mention your parents in "Migrating family members" or did you say "Yes" to Non-migrating dependent family members question? In either way it would include your parents in your appplication.


----------



## justin787

forw.jane said:


> CV is more detailed with respect to the projects that you have worked which i dont think you would have provided in any other form and that info is not available in your tax return or payslips etc.


Good point.


----------



## momentum

What is Form 16 and when it is required to be submitted? I will provide tax certificates for the entire tenure of my employment alongwith payslips and bank statement for the complete duration. do i still need to fill form 16?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

forw.jane said:


> CV is more detailed with respect to the projects that you have worked which i dont think you would have provided in any other form and that info is not available in your tax return or payslips etc.


I have mentioned the projects in which i worked in the Satutory declaration. Wouldnt that be enough?

But anyhow if a CV will help them to get a clearer picture of my profile then i will start working on it.


----------



## varun.mehta99

dvh said:


> Hi Varun,
> I had the same situation where I had uploaded all documents to support my Australian work experience except Payslips. Eventhough Bank statements, Superanuation, Reference letter etc. was from Australia, the CO asked me to send payslips.
> Better start collecting payslips before you are asked. and Upload whatever you have. They don't always ask the same documents from everyone, but the next random could be you.
> I guess the request to send the payslip also delayed the grant in my case as it is the only document that was requested by CO.


Well that's a tough task... Because I had left my first company six years ago. I have only 3 salary slips of that particular employer and I believe they would not be having that sort of detail with them saved.

Will providing some of the salary slips sufficient of each employer? Kindly guide.


----------



## forw.jane

varun.mehta99 said:


> Well that's a tough task... Because I had left my first company six years ago. I have only 3 salary slips of that particular employer and I believe they would not be having that sort of detail with them saved.
> 
> Will providing some of the salary slips sufficient of each employer? Kindly guide.


Some is better than nothing. So upload whatever u have.


----------



## desiswag

azaidi said:


> Dear All - Pleased to inform you that I received my grant today .
> 
> Below are my timelines -
> 
> 233512
> Visa applied - 31 Mar 2016
> Grant - 4 Oct 2016
> 
> Thanks


Dear Azaidi,
First of all many congratulations for a grant.
I saw in your last post, that you were allocated CO simon. Has he asked for any document? How did you come to know about him without any contact?


----------



## alexdegzy

justin787 said:


> I read that part, and it made it sound "optional". I didn't know everyone included a resume with their application.
> 
> 
> 
> My point though still stands, a resume doesn't include information that the DIBP doesn't already have and it's not proof of anything such as tax returns or payslips etc ... So it's beyond me why they would request it, but oh well ...




To avoid delay and putting yourself tru unnecessary and avoidable emotional stress you'd better upload everything both required and not really required to make your case strong . Justifying or proving this and that won't affect DIBP, but the applicant 
I know folks that were delayed for more than 3 months just cos of resume or petty stuff


----------



## azaidi

My agent informed me that CO named Simon from Adelaide is allocated in immi tracker


----------



## sourabhmatta

Only 1 Grant reported today on this forum , seems to be Lazy Day...............I hope tomorrow we will have some.....


----------



## Simbin

dakshch said:


> GSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dakshch
> 
> 
> 
> May I know why your application taking so long ? Did you contact the CO regarding you assessment ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish i had any clue. I was contacted in January (9 months ago) for PTE score to be sent via website. Nothing after that. Dead silent. No employment verification nothing. No use calling as i always get same reply of under routine assessment.
Click to expand...


Hi dakshch,

I am in same boat,
Only thing m worried abt is my PCC and medical.
Both r gng to expire in december and i will not be in india(from november till feb)
M planning to obtain a fresh PCC and undergo medicals again.
What u say...?


----------



## Pinoralia

azaidi said:


> Dear All - Pleased to inform you that I received my grant today .
> 
> Below are my timelines -
> 
> 233512
> Visa applied - 31 Mar 2016
> Grant - 4 Oct 2016
> 
> Thanks


A Big Congrats. That's a lovely news. That s over 6months (180days) of anxious waiting. 

Why do some Ppl get their grants in few weeks while it takes some almost a year? I'm not yet clear on this.
Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## Gullu_butt

Quicker grants are usually awarded to the people who are either onshore or not claiming the employment points, but again this is just my opinion.


----------



## ihmar2002

Anyone has experience in applying for PCC from Pakistan in Rwp/Isb ? I need to know the process. 
PCC will be for period of 10 years from home country as well country of stay, right?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## anoop21

mdazhar205 said:


> i filed my 189 visa but i mentioned my parents and wife are not immigrating with me. even though in my immiacount it shows that i have to submit the medicals and character certificates of my parents and wife and son, does it require.
> 
> Kindly advise.
> 
> 
> Best regards.


I got this reply from CO, hope it will help...
_"Please note that it is an immigration requirement that all family members must meet health and character requirements and this is irrespective of whether they are migrating or non-migrating."_


----------



## prashantbhagat

*Visa Lodge Question*

While lodging the Visa I came across these question
Language ability
Has the applicant undertaken an English language test within the 36 months immediately before the date of the invitation letter?
No as my wife has not appeared in last 36 month

Does the applicant have at least functional English language ability?
what should I mention for the second Question. Does this mean that I need to have the result before mentioning in the Visa Lodge. or Does this mean that I need to show the proof when CO asks for it. My wife plans to appear for the Test shortly.

Thanks,
PKB


----------



## Fanish

anoop21 said:


> I got this reply from CO, hope it will help...
> _"Please note that it is an immigration requirement that all family members must meet health and character requirements and this is irrespective of whether they are migrating or non-migrating."_


vikaschandra , need your expert advice.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

actually if you have listed them as dependant family members then co will ask for their medicals because there is a chance u will include them in future application.


----------



## jairichi

Fanish said:


> vikaschandra , need your expert advice.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


Manan is correct. If you list parents as dependents then they need to undergo PCC and medicals. If they are not listed so then there is no need for PCC or medicals.


----------



## jairichi

prashantbhagat said:


> While lodging the Visa I came across these question
> Language ability
> Has the applicant undertaken an English language test within the 36 months immediately before the date of the invitation letter?
> No as my wife has not appeared in last 36 month
> 
> Does the applicant have at least functional English language ability?
> what should I mention for the second Question. Does this mean that I need to have the result before mentioning in the Visa Lodge. or Does this mean that I need to show the proof when CO asks for it. My wife plans to appear for the Test shortly.
> 
> Thanks,
> PKB


Has your wife done her college/university studies in English? If yes, then she can get a letter from college/university stating that the medium of instruction for the entire duration of program was in English and this would be evidence for functional English.

If she hasn't done her studies in English and going to appear for English test then you need to answer NO to both questions and upload the evidence for English level when you get the test report.


----------



## jairichi

momentum said:


> What is Form 16 and when it is required to be submitted? I will provide tax certificates for the entire tenure of my employment alongwith payslips and bank statement for the complete duration. do i still need to fill form 16?


Form 16 is a tax document for Indian nationals. I doubt you have the same in your country. What you have submitted is all good.


----------



## jairichi

Abubakr said:


> Even if its written its valid for 3 months only ???


From my understanding even then it will be considered valid for a year.


----------



## jairichi

mdazhar205 said:


> i filed my 189 visa but i mentioned my parents and wife are not immigrating with me. even though in my immiacount it shows that i have to submit the medicals and character certificates of my parents and wife and son, does it require.
> 
> Kindly advise.
> 
> 
> Best regards.


Have you mentioned them as dependents in your application?


----------



## dvh

prashantbhagat said:


> While lodging the Visa I came across these question
> Language ability
> Has the applicant undertaken an English language test within the 36 months immediately before the date of the invitation letter?
> No as my wife has not appeared in last 36 month
> 
> Does the applicant have at least functional English language ability?
> what should I mention for the second Question. Does this mean that I need to have the result before mentioning in the Visa Lodge. or Does this mean that I need to show the proof when CO asks for it. My wife plans to appear for the Test shortly.
> 
> Thanks,
> PKB


You can lodge the application now and send test results for your wife when asked by CO. Normally they give 28 days to provide the proof. If you send it on CO request, it may delay the process.

Here is the complete list of available options to proove functional english ability:

● you are the holder of a valid passport issued by the United Kingdom, the United States
of America, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland and you are a citizen of
that country.
● an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) average band score of
at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and
listening. The test must be completed not more than 12 months before lodging the visa
application or can be completed during visa application processing.
● a Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based Test (TOEFL iBT) total band
score of at least 32 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and
listening. The test must be completed not more than 12 months before lodging the visa
application or can be completed during visa application processing.
● a Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic overall band score of at least 30 based
on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. The test must
be completed not more than 12 months before lodging the visa application or can be
completed during visa application processing.
● a Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) test result with an overall score of at least 147
across the four test components. The test must have been conducted on or after 1
January 2015. The test must be completed not more than 12 months before lodging the
visa application or can be completed during visa application processing.
● an Australian Assessment of Communicative English Skills (ACCESS) test result at the
functional level, certified by the relevant testing body. The test must be completed not
more than 12 months before lodging the visa application or can be completed during
visa application processing.
● an assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia that
you have functional English.
● you have completed all years of primary education and at least three (3) years of
secondary education at educational institutions in which all instruction was conducted in
English.
● you have completed at least five (5) years of secondary education at institutions in
which all instruction was conducted in English.
● you have successfully completed, in Australia, at least one (1) year of full-time or
equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate
diploma at an institution or institutions where all the instruction was conducted in
English.
● you hold an award (being a degree, higher degree, diploma or trade certificate) that
required at least two (2) years of full-time study or training and all instruction (including
instruction received in other courses for which you were allowed credit) for that award
was conducted in English.


----------



## dvh

ronkar12 said:


> Thanks dvh for the reply.
> But again will it not fall into any of these categories?
> Anyone?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Ronkar12,
I think you are referring to the wrong reply. It is your own post.
As I mentioned earlier, you can upload it under following:

Employment History, Evidence of > Other (specify) > Description: "Random Bank Statement 201x"


----------



## farjaf

Gsm allocation dates got updated. 15th Sep
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## sourabhmatta

Is the process going to be fast or slow?




farjaf said:


> Gsm allocation dates got updated. 15th Sep
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## drabhicool

*Long post: don't worry about the delay*

Dear All,

I have been following this forum thread for a while now. I have seen a lot of people losing their sanity in trying to figure out why their particular cases have got delayed. People have got various reasons in their mind: employment verification/spouse's medicals or qualifications/police checks from their native countries/their nominated occuption etc. So, I thought about writing today (my first post), and share my details with you all to help dispel some myths and try to reiterate what most of the senior moderators have been saying to many people individually.

Guys, I am an onshore applicant. In fact, I have been in Australia from last 8 years. I did all my tertiary education in Australia (Bachelors, Honours and PhD-Medical Nanotechnology), am currently employed as a Postdoc Researcher in a decent Australian University (though not claiming any points from this), achieved a score of 90 in all modules of PTE, am married to an Australian citizen (not claiming any points from this either), and applied for the 189 visa as a Medical Physicist with 75 points on 13 May. I was asked by the CO to upload Form 80 and my resume on 24 May, which I did by 26th. And since then I have heard nothing. 

When I applied, I thought of my case as being very strong and was expecting a grant in a short time as most of us do (or did). But it didn't happen. I have called the GSM twice over this time and sent them an email as well to enquire a few things. I was always told that nothing needs to be done, it's all about waiting. So, here I am. Waiting, like a lot of you are, and getting along with my life. 

As you would notice, a lot of general perceptions of getting delays do not apply in my case. I am not an accountant, don't need employment verification, don't need to have my spouse's medicals/english tests etc. But still my case has been delayed. 

Now, I know that everybody has different priorities in life, but all I am trying to say is that let's try and focus on other important things in life, instead of wasting our time and energy on figuring out the possible reasons for delay. As Glenn McGrath says "let's just control the controllables and leave the rest to destiny".

Good luck!
Regards,
Abhishek


----------



## warrenpat1987

farjaf said:


> Gsm allocation dates got updated. 15th Sep
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


I'm not even sure of how this works? People that have lodged after 15th have received their grants already


----------



## farjaf

warrenpat1987 said:


> I'm not even sure of how this works? People that have lodged after 15th have received their grants already


That means people lodged application prior to 15th Sep got CO assigned for sure.


----------



## sourabhmatta

And there are some people who lodged their visa after 15th and already got their Grant.



farjaf said:


> That means people lodged application prior to 15th Sep got CO assigned for sure.


----------



## warrenpat1987

sourabhmatta said:


> And there are some people who lodged their visa after 15th and already got their Grant.


Yea and there doesn't seem to be any pattern particularly followed.


----------



## Sanjeevdudi

*Negative Verification Feedback*

Hi All, Urgent Help Required...........
My wife is Primary applicant and we lodged our visa on 26.04.16 under electronics engg, she claimed 30 points for age, 15 for engineering, 10 points for PTE and 10 for experience. our telephonic verification is done on 08.09.16, the person was Indian and he asked many questions related to roles and responsibility letter...........
on 04.10.16 we have received mail from DIBP saying:

"The Department has conducted checks to confirm the information that you provided in your application. During this process we have received unfavourable information which does not support your application.

As there is evidence suggesting that a person included in this application has provided, or caused to be provided, a bogus document or false or misleading information in relation to this visa application, the applicant(s) listed above may fail to satisfy PIC 4020(1), with the result that this visa application may be refused.
Work reference letter dated 25/01/2016 listing 5 main duties that you undertake in your current role as Senior Engineer (Electrical)

On 8 September 2016 the department conducted a phone interview with you to discuss your claimed employment with Degremont Private Limited. Several inconsistencies were noted between the information provided in the employment reference, and the information provided to Departmental Officers during the phone interview.

The work reference letter states that one of your main duties is the planning, managing, organising and performing operation and maintenance activities for electrical equipment and instruments at site.

During the phone interview you advised the department that your manager would plan, manage and organise the operation and maintenance activities for electrical equipment and instruments at site and that you would follow the maintenance schedule provided by your manager and only perform operation and maintenance activities for electrical equipment and instruments at site.

The work reference letter states that you are involved in the erection, installation and commissioning of electrical equipment and instruments 

During the phone interview you advised the department that you were involved in the erection, installation and commissioned the transformers required at the site. When requested to provide details about what you would consider while installing the transformers

you advised that your role was only to test the transformer was working properly. When asked to explain your role in testing the transformer you advised that you would not test the transfer but only check that the cable/wire connecting the transformer to the power supply functioned properly.

The work reference letter states that you provide innovative solutions and new ideas to develop effective maintenance schedules for electrical equipment and instruments.

During the phone interview you advised the department that these duties might be done by your manager.

The work reference letter states that you are involved in the preparation of commissioning documents, operational and automation philosophies and operation and maintenance documents. It also states that you check and interpret vendor drawings, datasheets as per relevant specifications, standards and applicable regulations related to electrical equipment and instruments.

During the phone interview you advised the department that in your current role you would only prepare commissioning documents and interact with vendors.

In assessing Part 6D.3 overseas employment experience and qualifications you must have been employed outside of Australia in your nominated skilled occupation as an Electronics Engineer or a closely related skilled occupation for a period totalling at least 60 months in the 10 years at the time of invitation.

Based on the information provided by you in your application and the information provided as a result of verification checks, concerns are raised that your claims of work experience with Degremont Private Limited have been exaggerated for the purposes of obtaining a visa to migrate to Australia.

Your employment with Degremont Private Limited is considered as 'material particular' as it is relevant to your Skilled - Independent (SI 189)visa application in which you seek to be awarded points to meet the points test requirement for this visa as per Regulation189.214.

Accordingly I have concerns that you may not meet Public Interest Criterion (PIC) 4020, subclause 4020 (1)."

Actually my wife has written the correct information only but it was wrongly interpreted by the person calling from AHC and he has given all the negative comments.

Now our consultant is saying that we withdraw the application and lodge a new application with me as a primary applicant because if the visa is rejected we will be banned to apply for 3 years.......
Please guide


----------



## farjaf

Sorry to hear that bro, Have u assessed ur work experience with Engineers Australia?


----------



## Sanjeevdudi

Yes it was assessed by engineers australia......my consultant is saying that there are very little chances of grant now...... but we have not given any false or exaggerated anything......what are our chances if we reply back with some documentry prrof of work done.


----------



## sourabhmatta

Sorry to hear that Dude......

What all documents you have uploaded to support your employment? 




Sanjeevdudi said:


> Hi All, Urgent Help Required...........
> My wife is Primary applicant and we lodged our visa on 26.04.16 under electronics engg, she claimed 30 points for age, 15 for engineering, 10 points for PTE and 10 for experience. our telephonic verification is done on 08.09.16, the person was Indian and he asked many questions related to roles and responsibility letter...........
> on 04.10.16 we have received mail from DIBP saying:
> 
> "The Department has conducted checks to confirm the information that you provided in your application. During this process we have received unfavourable information which does not support your application.
> 
> As there is evidence suggesting that a person included in this application has provided, or caused to be provided, a bogus document or false or misleading information in relation to this visa application, the applicant(s) listed above may fail to satisfy PIC 4020(1), with the result that this visa application may be refused.
> Work reference letter dated 25/01/2016 listing 5 main duties that you undertake in your current role as Senior Engineer (Electrical)
> 
> On 8 September 2016 the department conducted a phone interview with you to discuss your claimed employment with Degremont Private Limited. Several inconsistencies were noted between the information provided in the employment reference, and the information provided to Departmental Officers during the phone interview.
> 
> The work reference letter states that one of your main duties is the planning, managing, organising and performing operation and maintenance activities for electrical equipment and instruments at site.
> 
> During the phone interview you advised the department that your manager would plan, manage and organise the operation and maintenance activities for electrical equipment and instruments at site and that you would follow the maintenance schedule provided by your manager and only perform operation and maintenance activities for electrical equipment and instruments at site.
> 
> The work reference letter states that you are involved in the erection, installation and commissioning of electrical equipment and instruments
> 
> During the phone interview you advised the department that you were involved in the erection, installation and commissioned the transformers required at the site. When requested to provide details about what you would consider while installing the transformers
> 
> you advised that your role was only to test the transformer was working properly. When asked to explain your role in testing the transformer you advised that you would not test the transfer but only check that the cable/wire connecting the transformer to the power supply functioned properly.
> 
> The work reference letter states that you provide innovative solutions and new ideas to develop effective maintenance schedules for electrical equipment and instruments.
> 
> During the phone interview you advised the department that these duties might be done by your manager.
> 
> The work reference letter states that you are involved in the preparation of commissioning documents, operational and automation philosophies and operation and maintenance documents. It also states that you check and interpret vendor drawings, datasheets as per relevant specifications, standards and applicable regulations related to electrical equipment and instruments.
> 
> During the phone interview you advised the department that in your current role you would only prepare commissioning documents and interact with vendors.
> 
> In assessing Part 6D.3 overseas employment experience and qualifications you must have been employed outside of Australia in your nominated skilled occupation as an Electronics Engineer or a closely related skilled occupation for a period totalling at least 60 months in the 10 years at the time of invitation.
> 
> Based on the information provided by you in your application and the information provided as a result of verification checks, concerns are raised that your claims of work experience with Degremont Private Limited have been exaggerated for the purposes of obtaining a visa to migrate to Australia.
> 
> Your employment with Degremont Private Limited is considered as 'material particular' as it is relevant to your Skilled - Independent (SI 189)visa application in which you seek to be awarded points to meet the points test requirement for this visa as per Regulation189.214.
> 
> Accordingly I have concerns that you may not meet Public Interest Criterion (PIC) 4020, subclause 4020 (1)."
> 
> Actually my wife has written the correct information only but it was wrongly interpreted by the person calling from AHC and he has given all the negative comments.
> 
> Now our consultant is saying that we withdraw the application and lodge a new application with me as a primary applicant because if the visa is rejected we will be banned to apply for 3 years.......
> Please guide


----------



## Sanjeevdudi

Appointment letter
Randon payslips of 7 years
Form 16
Bank statments showing salary transfer


----------



## Greg1946

Sanjeevdudi said:


> Yes it was assessed by engineers australia......my consultant is saying that there are very little chances of grant now...... but we have not given any false or exaggerated anything......what are our chances if we reply back with some documentry prrof of work done.


Reach out to some other agent . Anyways there will be fees for this reply whether you use your consultant or some other consultant 

If your case is genuine as you mention and if you can provide documentary evidence to the contrary i don't see a reason for withdrawal 

Your case is a tough one though. You need strong and convincing evidence , if not withdrawal is the option 

However before you withdraw check on pic 4020 clauses .


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Its been more than 100 days since visa lodged. Dnt knw hw much time it will take...
Now i am thinking to discontinue job and want to start my own IT product that is ready and available on both app stores.. 
Can i discontinue job and start business?
I must inform CO?
Or leave it as it is and start my product as for current company i am working i have not claimed points



Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## prashantbhagat

*Functional English for my wife*

Thanks a lot for your response, however I had one query that my wife has cleared IELTS in 2012 however that does not hold valid now. 

My wife is also carrying and we would like to put our Visa process on hold till the birth of my child. I am yet to lodge my Visa. When do I need to inform the Authority, Is it after the CO is allocated or after the Visa lodge. What is the process for status change. Can I produce the fresh IELTS result during the time my Visa process is on hold.

Any advise would be highly appreciable.

Thanks,
PKB





dvh said:


> You can lodge the application now and send test results for your wife when asked by CO. Normally they give 28 days to provide the proof. If you send it on CO request, it may delay the process.
> 
> Here is the complete list of available options to proove functional english ability:
> 
> ● you are the holder of a valid passport issued by the United Kingdom, the United States
> of America, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland and you are a citizen of
> that country.
> ● an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) average band score of
> at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and
> listening. The test must be completed not more than 12 months before lodging the visa
> application or can be completed during visa application processing.
> ● a Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based Test (TOEFL iBT) total band
> score of at least 32 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and
> listening. The test must be completed not more than 12 months before lodging the visa
> application or can be completed during visa application processing.
> ● a Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic overall band score of at least 30 based
> on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. The test must
> be completed not more than 12 months before lodging the visa application or can be
> completed during visa application processing.
> ● a Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) test result with an overall score of at least 147
> across the four test components. The test must have been conducted on or after 1
> January 2015. The test must be completed not more than 12 months before lodging the
> visa application or can be completed during visa application processing.
> ● an Australian Assessment of Communicative English Skills (ACCESS) test result at the
> functional level, certified by the relevant testing body. The test must be completed not
> more than 12 months before lodging the visa application or can be completed during
> visa application processing.
> ● an assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia that
> you have functional English.
> ● you have completed all years of primary education and at least three (3) years of
> secondary education at educational institutions in which all instruction was conducted in
> English.
> ● you have completed at least five (5) years of secondary education at institutions in
> which all instruction was conducted in English.
> ● you have successfully completed, in Australia, at least one (1) year of full-time or
> equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate
> diploma at an institution or institutions where all the instruction was conducted in
> English.
> ● you hold an award (being a degree, higher degree, diploma or trade certificate) that
> required at least two (2) years of full-time study or training and all instruction (including
> instruction received in other courses for which you were allowed credit) for that award
> was conducted in English.


----------



## prashantbhagat

*Functional English for my wife*

Thanks a lot for your response, however I had one query that my wife has cleared IELTS in 2012 however that does not hold valid now. 

My wife is also carrying and we would like to put our Visa process on hold till the birth of my child. I am yet to lodge my Visa. When do I need to inform the Authority, Is it after the CO is allocated or after the Visa lodge. What is the process for status change. Can I produce the fresh IELTS result during the time my Visa process is on hold.

Any advise would be highly appreciable.

Thanks,
PKB



jairichi said:


> Has your wife done her college/university studies in English? If yes, then she can get a letter from college/university stating that the medium of instruction for the entire duration of program was in English and this would be evidence for functional English.
> 
> If she hasn't done her studies in English and going to appear for English test then you need to answer NO to both questions and upload the evidence for English level when you get the test report.


----------



## varun.mehta99

prashantbhagat said:


> While lodging the Visa I came across these question
> Language ability
> Has the applicant undertaken an English language test within the 36 months immediately before the date of the invitation letter?
> No as my wife has not appeared in last 36 month
> 
> Does the applicant have at least functional English language ability?
> what should I mention for the second Question. Does this mean that I need to have the result before mentioning in the Visa Lodge. or Does this mean that I need to show the proof when CO asks for it. My wife plans to appear for the Test shortly.
> 
> Thanks,
> PKB


There are two options...
1. Take the English Language Ability Test (Like IELTS, PTE etc) and Have Result Ready with you. As you need to mention about the score as well.
2. Take English curriculum certificate from graduation college and school mentioning that medium of course was english. This should be of minimum 5 years of study.


----------



## Anjaliz

*Health examindation*

Hi All,

CO has contacted me to perform "Health examination".. but, i had already completed my health examination 6 days back.. 
If i login to my online Immi account and click on "View Health Assessment" link, it states - 
<<
_All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
_>>

Question is - if IMMI has already received my medical test report then why is CO again asking me to go for health examination.. in CO email nowhere he mentions that he wants me to take re-examination. It seems CO has not read my medical report and he is assuming that my health examindation is pending.
Anyone faced this issue? Pls guide on my next step..


----------



## dinusubba

Guys got a grant today after 162 days


----------



## tikki2282

dinusubba said:


> Guys got a grant today after 162 days




Congrats. Was there any employer verification? And did you get any verification call from AHC?


----------



## tikki2282

Anjaliz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> CO has contacted me to perform "Health examination".. but, i had already completed my health examination 6 days back..
> 
> If i login to my online Immi account and click on "View Health Assessment" link, it states -
> 
> <<
> 
> _All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> 
> _>>
> 
> 
> 
> Question is - if IMMI has already received my medical test report then why is CO again asking me to go for health examination.. in CO email nowhere he mentions that he wants me to take re-examination. It seems CO has not read my medical report and he is assuming that my health examindation is pending.
> 
> Anyone faced this issue? Pls guide on my next step..




It happened with others as well. Probably a timing issue but since CO has contacted you. You need to upload the medical receipt again and click information provided.


----------



## varun.mehta99

dinusubba said:


> Guys got a grant today after 162 days


Congrats! Great News.


----------



## dinusubba

tikki2282 said:


> Congrats. Was there any employer verification? And did you get any verification call from AHC?


Thank you, updated my signature.. no employment verification or AHC call.


----------



## gagneshsharma

Hi All, 
After 30 days today we have received grant letters for family members. Thank you all for your valuable inputs, suggestions and healthy discussions at this forum. 
We wish you all the very best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

Lodge your visa application. When CO gets allocated then inform CO that your wife is pregnant and she cannot do medicals till baby is born. Ask him/her to put your application on hold. Do not get PCC and do medicals for you too as your IED depends on both of them. Once baby is born get BC and passport for baby, request CO to generate HAP ID and do medicals and get PCC. Wait for grant.



prashantbhagat said:


> Thanks a lot for your response, however I had one query that my wife has cleared IELTS in 2012 however that does not hold valid now.
> 
> My wife is also carrying and we would like to put our Visa process on hold till the birth of my child. I am yet to lodge my Visa. When do I need to inform the Authority, Is it after the CO is allocated or after the Visa lodge. What is the process for status change. Can I produce the fresh IELTS result during the time my Visa process is on hold.
> 
> Any advise would be highly appreciable.
> 
> Thanks,
> PKB


----------



## sourabhmatta

Finally Finally Finally

I got the Grant letter today...feeling so happy

Code:- 261313
Acs:- Jan 2016
PTE:- 5th July
EOI:- 6th July
Invitation:- 1st September
Visa lodged:- 23rd September
Grant:- 5th October


----------



## Manan008

Sanjeevdudi said:


> Hi All, Urgent Help Required...........
> My wife is Primary applicant and we lodged our visa on 26.04.16 under electronics engg, she claimed 30 points for age, 15 for engineering, 10 points for PTE and 10 for experience. our telephonic verification is done on 08.09.16, the person was Indian and he asked many questions related to roles and responsibility letter...........
> on 04.10.16 we have received mail from DIBP saying:
> 
> "The Department has conducted checks to confirm the information that you provided in your application. During this process we have received unfavorable information which does not support your application.
> 
> As there is evidence suggesting that a person included in this application has provided, or caused to be provided, a bogus document or false or misleading information in relation to this visa application, the applicant(s) listed above may fail to satisfy PIC 4020(1), with the result that this visa application may be refused.
> Work reference letter dated 25/01/2016 listing 5 main duties that you undertake in your current role as Senior Engineer (Electrical)
> 
> On 8 September 2016 the department conducted a phone interview with you to discuss your claimed employment with Degremont Private Limited. Several inconsistencies were noted between the information provided in the employment reference, and the information provided to Departmental Officers during the phone interview.
> 
> The work reference letter states that one of your main duties is the planning, managing, organising and performing operation and maintenance activities for electrical equipment and instruments at site.
> 
> During the phone interview you advised the department that your manager would plan, manage and organise the operation and maintenance activities for electrical equipment and instruments at site and that you would follow the maintenance schedule provided by your manager and only perform operation and maintenance activities for electrical equipment and instruments at site.
> 
> The work reference letter states that you are involved in the erection, installation and commissioning of electrical equipment and instruments
> 
> During the phone interview you advised the department that you were involved in the erection, installation and commissioned the transformers required at the site. When requested to provide details about what you would consider while installing the transformers
> 
> you advised that your role was only to test the transformer was working properly. When asked to explain your role in testing the transformer you advised that you would not test the transfer but only check that the cable/wire connecting the transformer to the power supply functioned properly.
> 
> The work reference letter states that you provide innovative solutions and new ideas to develop effective maintenance schedules for electrical equipment and instruments.
> 
> During the phone interview you advised the department that these duties might be done by your manager.
> 
> The work reference letter states that you are involved in the preparation of commissioning documents, operational and automation philosophies and operation and maintenance documents. It also states that you check and interpret vendor drawings, datasheets as per relevant specifications, standards and applicable regulations related to electrical equipment and instruments.
> 
> During the phone interview you advised the department that in your current role you would only prepare commissioning documents and interact with vendors.
> 
> In assessing Part 6D.3 overseas employment experience and qualifications you must have been employed outside of Australia in your nominated skilled occupation as an Electronics Engineer or a closely related skilled occupation for a period totalling at least 60 months in the 10 years at the time of invitation.
> 
> Based on the information provided by you in your application and the information provided as a result of verification checks, concerns are raised that your claims of work experience with Degremont Private Limited have been exaggerated for the purposes of obtaining a visa to migrate to Australia.
> 
> Your employment with Degremont Private Limited is considered as 'material particular' as it is relevant to your Skilled - Independent (SI 189)visa application in which you seek to be awarded points to meet the points test requirement for this visa as per Regulation189.214.
> 
> Accordingly I have concerns that you may not meet Public Interest Criterion (PIC) 4020, subclause 4020 (1)."
> 
> Actually my wife has written the correct information only but it was wrongly interpreted by the person calling from AHC and he has given all the negative comments.
> 
> Now our consultant is saying that we withdraw the application and lodge a new application with me as a primary applicant because if the visa is rejected we will be banned to apply for 3 years.......
> Please guide



I work in the similar field as you. An experience of 10 years is always tricky to prove cause department really perform all checks.
Second i guess the main problem is that what ever duties you mentioned in the documents you have negate them in your call interview. You really should have read what you have written your responsibilities in those references letter..
Second are you sure you got your work experience assessed from EA Australia.


----------



## dvh

prashantbhagat said:


> Thanks a lot for your response, however I had one query that my wife has cleared IELTS in 2012 however that does not hold valid now.
> 
> My wife is also carrying and we would like to put our Visa process on hold till the birth of my child. I am yet to lodge my Visa. When do I need to inform the Authority, Is it after the CO is allocated or after the Visa lodge. What is the process for status change. Can I produce the fresh IELTS result during the time my Visa process is on hold.
> 
> Any advise would be highly appreciable.
> 
> Thanks,
> PKB


When you will get CO allocation, almost in all cases you have 28 days to produce IELTS 4.5 (or PTE 30+ etc.) result. If your wife change her mind, doesn't sit the exam, and you can't provide it, just let CO know. You will be asked to pay $4885 as a VAC2. You will get an Invoice for the same at the end of all varification process, but before they issue the visa. Also, you can inform DIAC anytime for change in circumstances. You don't necessorily have to delay the process, except visa medical (which includes x-ray and is not allowed during pregnancy. If your case is already in progress, you can request temperory hold and wait till the baby is born.


----------



## manishku0007

Anyone has done visa fee payment by kotak travel card? please respond...how it is success rate for this card?


----------



## Bairy

sourabhmatta said:


> Finally Finally Finally
> 
> I got the Grant letter today...feeling so happy
> 
> Code:- 261313
> Acs:- Jan 2016
> PTE:- 5th July
> EOI:- 6th July
> Invitation:- 1st September
> Visa lodged:- 23rd September
> Grant:- 5th October


Congratulations, is employmentverification done in your case?


----------



## Bairy

It seems today is good day already 3 grants


----------



## jatin1011

sourabhmatta said:


> Finally Finally Finally
> 
> I got the Grant letter today...feeling so happy
> 
> Code:- 261313
> Acs:- Jan 2016
> PTE:- 5th July
> EOI:- 6th July
> Invitation:- 1st September
> Visa lodged:- 23rd September
> Grant:- 5th October


Hi,

Did you claim any points for employment or partner?

Regards


----------



## prashantbhagat

*Functional English for my wife*

Hi Jairichi,

but what about the IELTS my wife is also not in a condition to sit for the IELTS exam. Please advise.

Can I produce the IELTS result later when the application is on hold.

Regards,
Prashant Kumar




jairichi said:


> Lodge your visa application. When CO gets allocated then inform CO that your wife is pregnant and she cannot do medicals till baby is born. Ask him/her to put your application on hold. Do not get PCC and do medicals for you too as your IED depends on both of them. Once baby is born get BC and passport for baby, request CO to generate HAP ID and do medicals and get PCC. Wait for grant.


----------



## bryankph

*Grant*

Just got my grant today as well  
About 2 months for an onshore applicant :whoo:

Timeline is in my signature


----------



## warrenpat1987

sourabhmatta said:


> Finally Finally Finally
> 
> I got the Grant letter today...feeling so happy
> 
> Code:- 261313
> Acs:- Jan 2016
> PTE:- 5th July
> EOI:- 6th July
> Invitation:- 1st September
> Visa lodged:- 23rd September
> Grant:- 5th October


Congratulations. I've lodged mine 2 days prior to you and still haven't received any communication.  - I have front loaded all my documents


----------



## prashantbhagat

*Functional English for my wife*

Thanks for your response.

My wife had cleared IELTS in 2012, but she is not in a condition to appear for IELTS now as she is carrying. Can I inform the CO once it is allocated and can they give me some time to provide IELTS once my wife is better and can give the exam.

I am also planning to put my application on hold till my baby is born

Regards,
PKB



dvh said:


> When you will get CO allocation, almost in all cases you have 28 days to produce IELTS 4.5 (or PTE 30+ etc.) result. If your wife change her mind, doesn't sit the exam, and you can't provide it, just let CO know. You will be asked to pay $4885 as a VAC2. You will get an Invoice for the same at the end of all varification process, but before they issue the visa. Also, you can inform DIAC anytime for change in circumstances. You don't necessorily have to delay the process, except visa medical (which includes x-ray and is not allowed during pregnancy. If your case is already in progress, you can request temperory hold and wait till the baby is born.


----------



## prashantbhagat

*Functional English for my wife*

Thanks a lot for your response Varun,

My wife is also not in a condition to sit for the IELTS exam as she is carrying. She had cleared in 2012 but that result is not valid now. Please advise.

Is there a possibility to request CO to put my application on hold till baby is born and than produce the IELTS when she is feeling better during pregnancy. 

Regards,
Prashant Kumar



varun.mehta99 said:


> There are two options...
> 1. Take the English Language Ability Test (Like IELTS, PTE etc) and Have Result Ready with you. As you need to mention about the score as well.
> 2. Take English curriculum certificate from graduation college and school mentioning that medium of course was english. This should be of minimum 5 years of study.


----------



## Abubakr

2 days???.. bro i made my application more than 2 months before that date and still waiting , just forget it and give it time


----------



## Abubakr

warrenpat1987 said:


> sourabhmatta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally Finally Finally
> 
> I got the Grant letter today...feeling so happy
> 
> Code:- 261313
> Acs:- Jan 2016
> PTE:- 5th July
> EOI:- 6th July
> Invitation:- 1st September
> Visa lodged:- 23rd September
> Grant:- 5th October
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. I've lodged mine 2 days prior to you and still haven't received any communication.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I have front loaded all my documents
Click to expand...

2 days???.. bro i made my application more than 2 months before that date and still waiting , just forget it and give it time


----------



## tikki2282

sourabhmatta said:


> Finally Finally Finally
> 
> I got the Grant letter today...feeling so happy
> 
> Code:- 261313
> Acs:- Jan 2016
> PTE:- 5th July
> EOI:- 6th July
> Invitation:- 1st September
> Visa lodged:- 23rd September
> Grant:- 5th October




Congrats. Did you provided PCC for any country other than India? What all documents you attached? Just wanted to understand what makes your case different from others to get a quick grant. 

All the best


----------



## Telecomaster

justin787 said:


> I read that part, and it made it sound "optional". I didn't know everyone included a resume with their application.
> 
> My point though still stands, a resume doesn't include information that the DIBP doesn't already have and it's not proof of anything such as tax returns or payslips etc ... So it's beyond me why they would request it, but oh well ...


Do you think this is the only weird thing?! :der:
how about form1221, every single detail in it already included in form80 in a more comprehensive way! however, they insist on requesting it and delay ur case!
the concept of emp verification also is totally against logic, but what we can do? nothing actually


----------



## samsonk76

I'd suggest writing to your CO, explaining your situation and asking for their suggestions on how to proceed.




Simbin said:


> Hi dakshch,
> 
> I am in same boat,
> Only thing m worried abt is my PCC and medical.
> Both r gng to expire in december and i will not be in india(from november till feb)
> M planning to obtain a fresh PCC and undergo medicals again.
> What u say...?


----------



## samsonk76

Well said!

Question - if you are married to an Oz citizen doesn't that entitle you to apply for citizenship on that basis?



drabhicool said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been following this forum thread for a while now. I have seen a lot of people losing their sanity in trying to figure out why their particular cases have got delayed. People have got various reasons in their mind: employment


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations to all who have received Grant.


----------



## jairichi

prashantbhagat said:


> Hi Jairichi,
> 
> but what about the IELTS my wife is also not in a condition to sit for the IELTS exam. Please advise.
> 
> Can I produce the IELTS result later when the application is on hold.
> 
> Regards,
> Prashant Kumar


Yes, once you ask CO to keep your visa processing on hold you have time till you want to restart processing.


----------



## dvh

prashantbhagat said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> My wife had cleared IELTS in 2012, but she is not in a condition to appear for IELTS now as she is carrying. Can I inform the CO once it is allocated and can they give me some time to provide IELTS once my wife is better and can give the exam.
> 
> I am also planning to put my application on hold till my baby is born
> 
> Regards,
> PKB


Yes, as i mentioned earlier, they give 28 days to produce the IELTS etc. result in almost all cases. You can send it anytime before that 28 days expiry.
In your case, Once the application is resumed and CO request for the IELTS result, you will have 28 days. So, you will have enough time, depending on how quick CO is contacting back for the result.


----------



## hello8441

gagneshsharma said:


> Hi All,
> After 30 days today we have received grant letters for family members. Thank you all for your valuable inputs, suggestions and healthy discussions at this forum.
> We wish you all the very best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many congratsssssss
R u onshore or offshore?


----------



## hello8441

sourabhmatta said:


> Finally Finally Finally
> 
> I got the Grant letter today...feeling so happy
> 
> Code:- 261313
> Acs:- Jan 2016
> PTE:- 5th July
> EOI:- 6th July
> Invitation:- 1st September
> Visa lodged:- 23rd September
> Grant:- 5th October


Many congratssssss
U received grant in just 11 days after visa lodge, are u onshore?


----------



## engradnan2828

10
9
8
7
6
5
4
3
2
1


----------



## christo4mail

Sanjeevdudi said:


> Hi All, Urgent Help Required...........
> My wife is Primary applicant and we lodged our visa on 26.04.16 under electronics engg, she claimed 30 points for age, 15 for engineering, 10 points for PTE and 10 for experience. our telephonic verification is done on 08.09.16, the person was Indian and he asked many questions related to roles and responsibility letter...........
> on 04.10.16 we have received mail from DIBP saying:
> 
> "The Department has conducted checks to confirm the information that you provided in your application. During this process we have received unfavourable information which does not support your application.
> 
> As there is evidence suggesting that a person included in this application has provided, or caused to be provided, a bogus document or false or misleading information in relation to this visa application, the applicant(s) listed above may fail to satisfy PIC 4020(1), with the result that this visa application may be refused.
> Work reference letter dated 25/01/2016 listing 5 main duties that you undertake in your current role as Senior Engineer (Electrical
> 
> On 8 September 2016 the department conducted a phone interview with you to discuss your claimed employment with Degremont Private Limited. Several inconsistencies were noted between the information provided in the employment reference, and the information provided to Departmental Officers during the phone interview.
> 
> The work reference letter states that one of your main duties is the planning, managing, organising and performing operation and maintenance activities for electrical equipment and instruments at site.
> 
> During the phone interview you advised the department that your manager would plan, manage and organise the operation and maintenance activities for electrical equipment and instruments at site and that you would follow the maintenance schedule provided by your manager and only perform operation and maintenance activities for electrical equipment and instruments at site.
> 
> The work reference letter states that you are involved in the erection, installation and commissioning of electrical equipment and instruments
> 
> During the phone interview you advised the department that you were involved in the erection, installation and commissioned the transformers required at the site. When requested to provide details about what you would consider while installing the transformers
> 
> you advised that your role was only to test the transformer was working properly. When asked to explain your role in testing the transformer you advised that you would not test the transfer but only check that the cable/wire connecting the transformer to the power supply functioned properly.
> 
> The work reference letter states that you provide innovative solutions and new ideas to develop effective maintenance schedules for electrical equipment and instruments.
> 
> During the phone interview you advised the department that these duties might be done by your manager.
> 
> The work reference letter states that you are involved in the preparation of commissioning documents, operational and automation philosophies and operation and maintenance documents. It also states that you check and interpret vendor drawings, datasheets as per relevant specifications, standards and applicable regulations related to electrical equipment and instruments.
> 
> During the phone interview you advised the department that in your current role you would only prepare commissioning documents and interact with vendors.
> 
> In assessing Part 6D.3 overseas employment experience and qualifications you must have been employed outside of Australia in your nominated skilled occupation as an Electronics Engineer or a closely related skilled occupation for a period totalling at least 60 months in the 10 years at the time of invitation.
> 
> Based on the information provided by you in your application and the information provided as a result of verification checks, concerns are raised that your claims of work experience with Degremont Private Limited have been exaggerated for the purposes of obtaining a visa to migrate to Australia.
> 
> Your employment with Degremont Private Limited is considered as 'material particular' as it is relevant to your Skilled - Independent (SI 189)visa application in which you seek to be awarded points to meet the points test requirement for this visa as per Regulation189.214.
> 
> Accordingly I have concerns that you may not meet Public Interest Criterion (PIC) 4020, subclause 4020 (1)."
> 
> Actually my wife has written the correct information only but it was wrongly interpreted by the person calling from AHC and he has given all the negative comments.
> 
> Now our consultant is saying that we withdraw the application and lodge a new application with me as a primary applicant because if the visa is rejected we will be banned to apply for 3 years.......
> Please guide



Hi its really sad to hear this..

I am also from same field, and i got my Visa grant 5 mnths back. I got points for 8 years of work experience. And my reference letter was also having duties and responsibilities almost similar to the case above. While verification they just cross checked the duties and responsibilities with my manager. Actually a copy of reference letter i gave to him and while he got the verification call he said exactly the same things from the letter.
And for the skill assessment from EA there will not be any verification, they will just check the certificates and other documents provided. All verification part is done by immigration department.

And to apply u as primary applicant , while in the last stage of the processings there will be some forms like form 80. In that form we have to give details of any previsions visa rejection for all the applicants in the application.


----------



## engradnan2828

"In the name of God, the Most Gracious, the Most Merciful"

Started preparing CDR's in 2012 and today after going through several stressful stages (4 years), finally i got the grant for me, wife and three kids. 

I am thankful to Almighty Allah for the blessings upon us and i wish sincerely for others to see this moment.

Following is my time line.

CHEMICAL ENGINEER (233111)

EA Assessment = May 2014
EOI Lodge = Oct 2014
IELTS (7 Each, 5 Tries) = DEC 2015
EOI Invitation = 10 Jan 2016 (189)
Points = 65
Visa Lodge = 18 Feb 2016
CO Contact (PCC, Med, 80 1221)= 01 Mar 2016
Docs Provided = 26 Mar 2016
Grant = 5 Oct 2016
IED = 14 Mar 2017


----------



## Bairy

Viaan said:


> Same here.. i have been calling them since yesterday, its just kept ringing no ones answering
> 
> Viaan


Hi what the status of your visa ? Even i have applied in june first week CO allocate and submitted required documents since then no news .it's been 120days


----------



## christo4mail

varun.mehta99 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have uploaded the following documents for the support/proof of employment:
> 1. Bank Statements (All 9 years)
> 2. Form-16 (All 9 years)
> 3. ITR (Last 7 Years only.. do not have earlier than that)
> 4. Experience Letters
> 
> Are these documents sufficient or CO will ask for salary slips? As I do not have salary slips of all the employers.
> 
> Thanks,
> Varun


if form 16 and ITR is there its more than enough.....


----------



## ManiSG

samsonk76 said:


> I'd suggest writing to your CO, explaining your situation and asking for their suggestions on how to proceed.


I have a question. How we write to CO? From where to to get his/her email as CO contacted me for information and on his name and position number was mentioned and email from department not him so how I can write to him?
Thanks


----------



## christo4mail

prashantbhagat said:


> While lodging the Visa I came across these question
> Language ability
> Has the applicant undertaken an English language test within the 36 months immediately before the date of the invitation letter?
> No as my wife has not appeared in last 36 month
> 
> Does the applicant have at least functional English language ability?
> what should I mention for the second Question. Does this mean that I need to have the result before mentioning in the Visa Lodge. or Does this mean that I need to show the proof when CO asks for it. My wife plans to appear for the Test shortly.
> 
> Thanks,
> PKB



Yes they will ask for a valid proof for English test for both...


----------



## aussieby2016

ManiSG said:


> I have a question. How we write to CO? From where to to get his/her email as CO contacted me for information and on his name and position number was mentioned and email from department not him so how I can write to him?
> Thanks


jus reply to the last correspondence from DIBP...not necessarily will the same CO contact you, but someone will definitely revert in some time....what is your query like??


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations


engradnan2828 said:


> "In the name of God, the Most Gracious, the Most Merciful"
> 
> Started preparing CDR's in 2012 and today after going through several stressful stages (4 years), finally i got the grant for me, wife and three kids.
> 
> I am thankful to Almighty Allah for the blessings upon us and i wish sincerely for others to see this moment.
> 
> Following is my time line.
> 
> CHEMICAL ENGINEER (233111)
> 
> EA Assessment = May 2014
> EOI Lodge = Oct 2014
> IELTS (7 Each, 5 Tries) = DEC 2015
> EOI Invitation = 10 Jan 2016 (189)
> Points = 65
> Visa Lodge = 18 Feb 2016
> CO Contact (PCC, Med, 80 1221)= 01 Mar 2016
> Docs Provided = 26 Mar 2016
> Grant = 5 Oct 2016
> IED = 14 Mar 2017


----------



## Aramani

*About AHC Verification*

Hi,

If i have provided stat declaration for my reference letters(signed by my lead), will they verify with HR about my roles and responsibilities/ the person who signed it?

Thanks.

Regards,
Aadhithiya Ramani


----------



## gonnabeexpat

It's been four days since i lodged my application. still no CO contact or any thing :'(


----------



## Aramani

At what time IST does usually the AHC call?


----------



## aussieby2016

Aramani said:


> Hi,
> 
> If i have provided stat declaration for my reference letters(signed by my lead), will they verify with HR about my roles and responsibilities/ the person who signed it?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> Aadhithiya Ramani


nobody can tell you precisely.....they might they might not....best would be to keep the HR informed about such verifications and request to consult you once before replying.....


----------



## andreyx108b

Abubakr said:


> Even if its written its valid for 3 months only ???




Yes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sourabhmatta

No... I am offshore


----------



## hello8441

Experts,

We are stuck/waiting at Medicals stage due to pregnancy, My question is that after how many days of baby delivery, a mother can undergo the medical test?


----------



## aussiedream87

Aramani said:


> Hi,
> 
> If i have provided stat declaration for my reference letters(signed by my lead), will they verify with HR about my roles and responsibilities/ the person who signed it?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> Aadhithiya Ramani


Its the number that is on the R&R letter. In your case its the contact number of the person who signed the document.


----------



## BHPS

farjaf said:


> Gsm allocation dates got updated. 15th Sep
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


Hello Seniors,

could you clarify the logic for GSM allocation dates and how it works ?

Does it mean the September lodged applications would be given priority? not sure!

Any idea!

Thanks


----------



## Brane

*Documentation*

Hi Experts,
Is it mandatory to submit only certified documents to DIBP or can we submit colour scans of the original documents as well for visa processing?

Has anyone submitted colour scans of the originals and was later asked to submit certified true copies of the original by the CO ??

Please advise

Regards,
Brane


----------



## BHPS

Brane said:


> Hi Experts,
> Is it mandatory to submit only certified documents to DIBP or can we submit colour scans of the original documents as well for visa processing?
> 
> Has anyone submitted colour scans of the originals and was later asked to submit certified true copies of the original by the CO ??
> 
> Please advise
> 
> Regards,
> Brane




I believe colored scans are enough for visa stage.


----------



## Brane

Thanks for the quick reply.. I hope the CO did not comeback and asked for certified copies of the original from you


----------



## justin787

Telecomaster said:


> Do you think this is the only weird thing?! :der:
> how about form1221, every single detail in it already included in form80 in a more comprehensive way! however, they insist on requesting it and delay ur case!
> the concept of emp verification also is totally against logic, but what we can do? nothing actually


That's true, I was actually thinking of that while filling form 1221


----------



## Brane

BHPS said:


> I believe colored scans are enough for visa stage.



Thanks for the quick reply.. I hope the CO did not comeback and asked for certified copies of the original from you  

All the best


----------



## aussieby2016

Brane said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.. I hope the CO did not comeback and asked for certified copies of the original from you
> 
> All the best


no, they usually dont


----------



## Islander820

This is so frustrating and sad. It's almost two months since the visa lodge and no sign of grant. It's also more than one year since I started the Australia PR process. It's such a long time in a person's life and I have had to postpone lot of things in life and have had to consider different options because of this visa process. I had to wait 9 months for an invite and I was hoping I'd be bit lucky with the visa grant timeline. Unfortunately it doesn't look that way at the moment. Time is one of the most important things in a person's life and I feel so frustrated to wake up every morning and check my email for any news from DIBP so I can plan for my next course of action. You feel so helpless when things are not in your control and you just have to keep waiting.


----------



## BHPS

Brane said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.. I hope the CO did not comeback and asked for certified copies of the original from you


NO, Even My agent confirmed that Co loured scans are enough.


----------



## Bairy

Islander820 said:


> This is so frustrating and sad. It's almost two months since the visa lodge and no sign of grant. It's also more than one year since I started the Australia PR process. It's such a long time in a person's life and I have had to postpone lot of things in life and have had to consider different options because of this visa process. I had to wait 9 months for an invite and I was hoping I'd be bit lucky with the visa grant timeline. Unfortunately it doesn't look that way at the moment. Time is one of the most important things in a person's life and I feel so frustrated to wake up every morning and check my email for any news from DIBP so I can plan for my next course of action. You feel so helpless when things are not in :whip:your control and you just have to keep waiting.


Me also in same situation lodged visa June 8 and still waiting for grant very disappointing and frustrating period I am passing


----------



## shivli

Anybody faced 500 server error during visa lodge? For me it's since last few hours.


----------



## famy

Hi everyone plz guide me. I'm about to lodge application and while filling it came across the question your employment record is related to nominated occupation? Yes or no 
While I have 5 years experience of nominated occupation and I put it in eoi also but not claimed points for experience. Now in visa application should I say yes or no? 
I'm doubtful like if I say yes would it mean that I'm claiming points for experience?

Plz help me urgently it's causing me stress


----------



## famy

famy said:


> Hi everyone plz guide me. I'm about to lodge application and while filling it came across the question your employment record is related to nominated occupation? Yes or no
> While I have 5 years experience of nominated occupation and I put it in eoi also but not claimed points for experience. Now in visa application should I say yes or no?
> I'm doubtful like if I say yes would it mean that I'm claiming points for experience?
> 
> Plz help me urgently it's causing me stress


And if I say yes might me it gives an impression that I am over claiming points


----------



## behlvipul

*Employement Reference*

Hi Guys,

I have not claimed points for employment as I have only 3 years of experience. I have provided the following docs for employment .

1.Payslips with bank statements for 3 years
2.Form 16 and Form 26AS
3.Bonafide employement
4.Salary certificate
5.ID card
6.Appraisal letter
7.Offer letter

The problem is my bonafide letter doesn't contain the duties and responsibilities of my employment. Shall I ask my employer to add this or it's not important since I am not claiming points for this ?


----------



## gagneshsharma

hello8441 said:


> Many congratsssssss
> 
> R u onshore or offshore?



Thank you and offshore. I've applied from India.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jigar87

Finally after a wait of 64 days I got my India PCC.

Bls International / Consulate General of India (Hong Kong) is the worst. As per official timeline it should be handed over to me in 3 days, and they took 64 days.


----------



## Viaan

Bairy said:


> Hi what the status of your visa ? Even i have applied in june first week CO allocate and submitted required documents since then no news .it's been 120days


Hi,

Applied on June 2nd , status is still "Received", I just got an allocation mail (Immi assessment Commence mail) on 16th of June since then nothing.


----------



## famy

famy said:


> Hi everyone plz guide me. I'm about to lodge application and while filling it came across the question your employment record is related to nominated occupation? Yes or no
> While I have 5 years experience of nominated occupation and I put it in eoi also but not claimed points for experience. Now in visa application should I say yes or no?
> I'm doubtful like if I say yes would it mean that I'm claiming points for experience?
> 
> Plz help me urgently it's causing me stress



Anyone plz?


----------



## tikki2282

gagneshsharma said:


> Thank you and offshore. I've applied from India.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi Ganesh. Did you provided US PCC?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys, do i need to print my name on the back side of my passport size photo?


----------



## ronkar12

Guys, please advise, about the employee reference SD letter...
In the statutory declaration, is it necessary the person who is referring me should sign in the first page as well? I mean in the actual stamp paper...
He has only signed in the green continuation sheet where my duties are mentioned.
Will this be a problem?
Also when procuring the stamp paper, the vendor wrote my name in it. Will this be a concern to CO?

Please advise...


----------



## gagneshsharma

tikki2282 said:


> Hi Ganesh. Did you provided US PCC?




No though I stayed 343 days in US in the last 10 years of Sep 2006-2016. 
Same was the case with South Korea with little less, 327 days in last 10 years. China and Germany travels weren't significant. 

Lucky me I was not asked for it. 

However I have already applied for US PCC which has not even been charged for its $18 fee and for South Korea I received my PCC on 4th October and On 5th we received grant letter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12

ronkar12 said:


> Guys, please advise, about the employee reference SD letter...
> In the statutory declaration, is it necessary the person who is referring me should sign in the first page as well? I mean in the actual stamp paper...
> He has only signed in the green continuation sheet where my duties are mentioned.
> Will this be a problem?
> Also when procuring the stamp paper, the vendor wrote my name in it. Will this be a concern to CO?
> 
> Please advise...


Anyone please advise on this issue...


----------



## aussiedream87

ronkar12 said:


> Anyone please advise on this issue...


It has to be signed at the end of the sheet which is the last page of the SD.

And I am not sure on this part - "Also when procuring the stamp paper, the vendor wrote my name in it. Will this be a concern to CO"?

Where you meant the name was written?


----------



## Fanish

Islander820 said:


> This is so frustrating and sad. It's almost two months since the visa lodge and no sign of grant. It's also more than one year since I started the Australia PR process. It's such a long time in a person's life and I have had to postpone lot of things in life and have had to consider different options because of this visa process. I had to wait 9 months for an invite and I was hoping I'd be bit lucky with the visa grant timeline. Unfortunately it doesn't look that way at the moment. Time is one of the most important things in a person's life and I feel so frustrated to wake up every morning and check my email for any news from DIBP so I can plan for my next course of action. You feel so helpless when things are not in your control and you just have to keep waiting.


Islander820
Don't loose hope and be positive
I started my process in 2013 but didn't stop any of my plan else I would have been very frustrated. I am still very positive thinking that definitely god has some reason for this delay. I try to find out positive from this.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12

aussiedream87 said:


> It has to be signed at the end of the sheet which is the last page of the SD.
> 
> And I am not sure on this part - "Also when procuring the stamp paper, the vendor wrote my name in it. Will this be a concern to CO"?
> 
> Where you meant the name was written?


I meant at the top of the 1st page below stamp symbol....the vendor writes the date and the person name who procures it in a pen...

It has my name...is that a problem?

However the content of the stamp paper starts with person name who is referring me...like introducing himself and stating that he makes the following declaration...

Will this be fine?

Thanks!


----------



## Manan008

famy said:


> Anyone plz?


Yar you are the one who should know either your work experince is related to your occupation or not. It has nothing to do with points.


----------



## forw.jane

ronkar12 said:


> I meant at the top of the 1st page below stamp symbol....the vendor writes the date and the person name who procures it in a pen...
> 
> It has my name...is that a problem?
> 
> However the content of the stamp paper starts with person name who is referring me...like introducing himself and stating that he makes the following declaration...
> 
> Will this be fine?
> 
> Thanks!


Shouldnt be an issue.


----------



## behlvipul

*Employment Reference*

Anyone has a clue ?



behlvipul said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have not claimed points for employment as I have only 3 years of experience. I have provided the following docs for employment .
> 
> 1.Payslips with bank statements for 3 years
> 2.Form 16 and Form 26AS
> 3.Bonafide employement
> 4.Salary certificate
> 5.ID card
> 6.Appraisal letter
> 7.Offer letter
> 
> The problem is my bonafide letter doesn't contain the duties and responsibilities of my employment. Shall I ask my employer to add this or it's not important since I am not claiming points for this ?


----------



## Fanish

behlvipul said:


> Anyone has a clue ?


If you have not claimed points for employment hence do not need to give lot of documents evidence. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavna1

Dear All, 

Regarding referral letters, I have letter dated November 2014, when I applied for EA. After that I stopped the process for some time, now have started again. So do I need to take new letters from my office of latest date for visa application? Or can use the same ones? I left those companies years back (3 years), not even working after that. But yes I am calming their experience points. 

Thanks


----------



## momentum

I have read on this forum that applicants have recieved calls for job verification. Does the DIBP call both applicant and the respective company personnel for job verification? Do they go over all the job responsibilities one by one. There maybe a case when they call the company personnel and he doesnt have access to the job description letter of the applicant and cant quote or verify the exact job descriptions mentioned in the experience letter.

My second question is about medicals. After two or three day of the medical, does the applicant get to know about the medicals outcome if he has passed or not when the status is updated on the immiaccount or he has to wait until CO reviews the medicals?


----------



## dvh

momentum said:


> I have read on this forum that applicants have recieved calls for job verification. Does the DIBP call both applicant and the respective company personnel for job verification? Do they go over all the job responsibilities one by one. There maybe a case when they call the company personnel and he doesnt have access to the job description letter of the applicant and cant quote or verify the exact job descriptions mentioned in the experience letter.
> 
> My second question is about medicals. After two or three day of the medical, does the applicant get to know about the medicals outcome if he has passed or not when the status is updated on the immiaccount or he has to wait until CO reviews the medicals?


Re: Medicals

The status in the "View Health Assessment" will change to following when it is done, finalised, and have no issues:

Health clearance provided – no action required
(10668141)
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


----------



## vikaschandra

Fanish said:


> vikaschandra , need your expert advice.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


Yes what has been mentioned by the CO is correct if they are dependent even though non migrating would need to complete health check


----------



## gonnabeexpat

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys, do i need to print my name on the back side of my passport size photo?


anyone?


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> It's been four days since i lodged my application. still no CO contact or any thing :'(


relax mate.. its just 4 days people have waited for weeks and months. and why want CO contact hope for direct grant


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> anyone?


not required..


----------



## taurasmishu

Hi All,

Below is my timeline:

Job Code: 261313
Total Points: 60
Invitation Received: 17th Feb, 2016
Application Lodged: 2nd March, 2016
CO contacted: 21st March, 2016
Request completed: 26th March, 2016
Employment Verification: 20th April, 2016

I have submitted all the documents by 16th March, 2016 including medicals and completed the request of CO on 26th March, 2016 but my application's status is still 'Assessment in progress'. I received a call from Australia High Commission, New Delhi and they took an interview of me that day. After that I sent emails to GSM.Brisbane twice but they didn't give any response to me.

Can anyone suggest what can I do in this situation and what could be the reason behind this so long delay.

Thanks


----------



## Bhavna1

What they ask in interview? Work experience? 




taurasmishu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 
> Job Code: 261313
> Total Points: 60
> Invitation Received: 17th Feb, 2016
> Application Lodged: 2nd March, 2016
> CO contacted: 21st March, 2016
> Request completed: 26th March, 2016
> Employment Verification: 20th April, 2016
> 
> I have submitted all the documents by 16th March, 2016 including medicals and completed the request of CO on 26th March, 2016 but my application's status is still 'Assessment in progress'. I received a call from Australia High Commission, New Delhi and they took an interview of me that day. After that I sent emails to GSM.Brisbane twice but they didn't give any response to me.
> 
> Can anyone suggest what can I do in this situation and what could be the reason behind this so long delay.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## taurasmishu

Bhavna1 said:


> What they ask in interview? Work experience?


Your Job Responsibilities in each company which you have mentioned in your application. They mainly concentrate on what kind of work you have done and whether it is relevant to the job code applied.


----------



## Bhavna1

taurasmishu said:


> Your Job Responsibilities in each company which you have mentioned in your application. They mainly concentrate on what kind of work you have done and whether it is relevant to the job code applied.


Is it mostly for the current job or all the previous jobs for which we are claiming points?


----------



## jairichi

You can use those letters.



Bhavna1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Regarding referral letters, I have letter dated November 2014, when I applied for EA. After that I stopped the process for some time, now have started again. So do I need to take new letters from my office of latest date for visa application? Or can use the same ones? I left those companies years back (3 years), not even working after that. But yes I am calming their experience points.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## warrenpat1987

gonnabeexpat said:


> It's been four days since i lodged my application. still no CO contact or any thing :'(


Hey mate I know that feeling; the feeling of urgency, desperation and frustration - I'm sailing in the same boat. I know everyone says that it's too early as some people have been waiting for ages, but some others have received their grants in a week's time; which offers you a ray of hope that that might happen to you as well. Unfortunately, there is nothing we can do but wait.


----------



## Bhavna1

Has anybody applied PCC for India in Ireland. Please advise how much time it took to get one?


----------



## frowq

Hi guys! First time posting, looking for advice. 
I've applied for the 189 visa two weeks ago under Analyst Programmer with 65 points.
Today I got a request from more documents including forms 80, 1221 and my CV/resume.
The only work experience I have is my current job here in Australia at the nominated position for the last year and a half.
Does anybody know if there's anything specific that they require in the resume? How is it supposed to look like?
Is it just my personal info and the current job details?
Thanks in advance


----------



## jairichi

frowq said:


> Hi guys! First time posting, looking for advice.
> I've applied for the 189 visa two weeks ago under Analyst Programmer with 65 points.
> Today I got a request from more documents including forms 80, 1221 and my CV/resume.
> The only work experience I have is my current job here in Australia at the nominated position for the last year and a half.
> Does anybody know if there's anything specific that they require in the resume? How is it supposed to look like?
> Is it just my personal info and the current job details?
> Thanks in advance


There is no specific resume/cv format for DIBP. Do not worry too much they do not have plans to hire you.


----------



## kooljack007

Hi folks, I am posting for the first time on this thread. I need some advise. The CO had contacted a few weeks back asking for more documentation. The requested documents have been uploaded and submitted. Is it mandatory to send an email to the CO informing him about the documents that have been uploaded or does the CO get a trigger email on submitting the documents?
Please advise.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## frowq

jairichi said:


> There is no specific resume/cv format for DIBP. Do not worry too much they do not have plans to hire you.


Thanks for the response! What confused me was the fact that I already gave them all the info about my employment and study in other documents so the resume seems redundant. 
I shall do as required!


----------



## warrenpat1987

frowq said:


> Hi guys! First time posting, looking for advice.
> I've applied for the 189 visa two weeks ago under Analyst Programmer with 65 points.
> Today I got a request from more documents including forms 80, 1221 and my CV/resume.
> The only work experience I have is my current job here in Australia at the nominated position for the last year and a half.
> Does anybody know if there's anything specific that they require in the resume? How is it supposed to look like?
> Is it just my personal info and the current job details?
> Thanks in advance


Do provide them with a resume that's been formatted according to an Australian style resume. Out of curiosity, what date did you lodge your visa application?


----------



## frowq

warrenpat1987 said:


> Do provide them with a resume that's been formatted according to an Australian style resume. Out of curiosity, what date did you lodge your visa application?


Will do. I've submitted the application on the 27th September, 9 days ago.


----------



## aussiedream87

ronkar12 said:


> I meant at the top of the 1st page below stamp symbol....the vendor writes the date and the person name who procures it in a pen...
> 
> It has my name...is that a problem?
> 
> However the content of the stamp paper starts with person name who is referring me...like introducing himself and stating that he makes the following declaration...
> 
> Will this be fine?
> 
> Thanks!


That's is totally fine.


----------



## aussiedream87

behlvipul said:


> Anyone has a clue ?


It clearly states "When you submit your application you must provide appropriate evidence to support your claims." So its not required when you aint claiming points.


----------



## ronkar12

aussiedream87 said:


> That's is totally fine.


Thanks for clarifying, was a bit tensed.


----------



## ronkar12

forw.jane said:


> Shouldnt be an issue.


Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## prashantbhagat

*Functional English for my wife*

Hi,

Needed help once again for the query on Functional English for my wife
What should I mention in the form for Visa Lodge

*Does the applicant have at least functional English language ability?* Yes/No

It is mentioned that 

*Functional English

The applicant must be able to provide evidence of one of the following to prove they have functional English:

*International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result with an average band score of at least 4.5 across the four test components (Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking). The test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.

*A Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-Based Test (TOEFL iBT) result with a total band score of at least 32 across the four test components (Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking). The test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.

*A Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic) test result with an overall band score of at least 30 across the four test components (Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking). The test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.*

My wife is carrying and we plan to put our applicaton on hold till baby is born. Please let me know what should be answered for the above question. Should it be yes and later I can provide the evidence of IELTS.

Thanks,
PKB


----------



## dvh

prashantbhagat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Needed help once again for the query on Functional English for my wife
> What should I mention in the form for Visa Lodge
> 
> *Does the applicant have at least functional English language ability?* Yes/No
> 
> It is mentioned that
> 
> *Functional English
> 
> The applicant must be able to provide evidence of one of the following to prove they have functional English:
> 
> *International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result with an average band score of at least 4.5 across the four test components (Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking). The test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
> 
> *A Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-Based Test (TOEFL iBT) result with a total band score of at least 32 across the four test components (Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking). The test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
> 
> *A Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic) test result with an overall band score of at least 30 across the four test components (Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking). The test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.*
> 
> My wife is carrying and we plan to put our applicaton on hold till baby is born. Please let me know what should be answered for the above question. Should it be yes and later I can provide the evidence of IELTS.
> 
> Thanks,
> PKB


It you think your wife will be able to provide the IELTS results later, you should answer it YES.
When your case will be looked at, the CO will give you two options - either provide IELTS results for your wife, or pay VAC2 (AU$4885). If you have IELTS result, send it. else, you will have to pay the VAC2.


----------



## rosharma9

I don't think so. I uploaded the doc on immi and emailed them too. But, in the response email (automated) it says "ImmiAccount is the best way to provide documents and update your information, and visa applications are usually processed quickest when documents are provided via ImmiAccount. Please do not email us when you attach documents to ImmiAccount."



kooljack007 said:


> Hi folks, I am posting for the first time on this thread. I need some advise. The CO had contacted a few weeks back asking for more documentation. The requested documents have been uploaded and submitted. Is it mandatory to send an email to the CO informing him about the documents that have been uploaded or does the CO get a trigger email on submitting the documents?
> Please advise.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## varun.mehta99

behlvipul said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have not claimed points for employment as I have only 3 years of experience. I have provided the following docs for employment .
> 
> 1.Payslips with bank statements for 3 years
> 2.Form 16 and Form 26AS
> 3.Bonafide employement
> 4.Salary certificate
> 5.ID card
> 6.Appraisal letter
> 7.Offer letter
> 
> The problem is my bonafide letter doesn't contain the duties and responsibilities of my employment. Shall I ask my employer to add this or it's not important since I am not claiming points for this ?


Since you are not claiming points for that, so that is not required.

But since, you are going to get ACS done. It's better to add duties, if easy to get it from the employer and then upload the updated bonafide letter.


----------



## kooljack007

rosharma9 said:


> I don't think so. I uploaded the doc on immi and emailed them too. But, in the response email (automated) it says "ImmiAccount is the best way to provide documents and update your information, and visa applications are usually processed quickest when documents are provided via ImmiAccount. Please do not email us when you attach documents to ImmiAccount."


Thank You. Really appreciate it. I have had this doubt since some time now as in the letter the CO had mentioned something about written communication and the status had not changed since I uploaded the documents. I guess I just have to wait.


----------



## engradnan2828

*Thanks*

Thanks to all




engradnan2828 said:


> "In the name of God, the Most Gracious, the Most Merciful"
> 
> Started preparing CDR's in 2012 and today after going through several stressful stages (4 years), finally i got the grant for me, wife and three kids.
> 
> I am thankful to Almighty Allah for the blessings upon us and i wish sincerely for others to see this moment.
> 
> Following is my time line.
> 
> CHEMICAL ENGINEER (233111)
> 
> EA Assessment = May 2014
> EOI Lodge = Oct 2014
> IELTS (7 Each, 5 Tries) = DEC 2015
> EOI Invitation = 10 Jan 2016 (189)
> Points = 65
> Visa Lodge = 18 Feb 2016
> CO Contact (PCC, Med, 80 1221)= 01 Mar 2016
> Docs Provided = 26 Mar 2016
> Grant = 5 Oct 2016
> IED = 14 Mar 2017


----------



## anoop21

hello8441 said:


> Experts,
> 
> We are stuck/waiting at Medicals stage due to pregnancy, My question is that after how many days of baby delivery, a mother can undergo the medical test?


This could be better answered by your Gynecologist... Medical requires X-ray, Blood, Urine Sample tests.. So, please ask if there can be any forced anomalies post delivery, or need to wait for few days post delivery...


----------



## Manan008

frowq said:


> Will do. I've submitted the application on the 27th September, 9 days ago.


Resume is just another way to match what you are saying in form 80 or 1221..Its actually to match timings of your jobs and degrees.
I also applied on 27 september but so far no luck with direct grant or co contact.


----------



## Manan008

Any one who got a grant today ?


----------



## ronkar12

Hey guys, just to confirm...
For the kid...the following documents are enough to upload...right

1) Birth Certificate
2) Passport
3) Photograph passport size

Thanks!


----------



## jairichi

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys, just to confirm...
> For the kid...the following documents are enough to upload...right
> 
> 1) Birth Certificate
> 2) Passport
> 3) Photograph passport size
> 
> Thanks!


Yes.


----------



## aussiedream87

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys, just to confirm...
> For the kid...the following documents are enough to upload...right
> 
> 1) Birth Certificate
> 2) Passport
> 3) Photograph passport size
> 
> Thanks!


Should be good unless the kid is over 16 years.


----------



## varun.mehta99

prashantbhagat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Needed help once again for the query on Functional English for my wife
> What should I mention in the form for Visa Lodge
> 
> *Does the applicant have at least functional English language ability?* Yes/No
> 
> It is mentioned that
> 
> *Functional English
> 
> The applicant must be able to provide evidence of one of the following to prove they have functional English:
> 
> *International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result with an average band score of at least 4.5 across the four test components (Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking). The test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
> 
> *A Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-Based Test (TOEFL iBT) result with a total band score of at least 32 across the four test components (Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking). The test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
> 
> *A Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic) test result with an overall band score of at least 30 across the four test components (Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking). The test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.*
> 
> My wife is carrying and we plan to put our applicaton on hold till baby is born. Please let me know what should be answered for the above question. Should it be yes and later I can provide the evidence of IELTS.
> 
> Thanks,
> PKB


Yes, You can do that. But In case the CO gets assigned and you would not be able to provide the result within 28 days time, Then you need to pay VAC2 ($4885) fees.

So, upto you... whether you can wait or not.

Or, In case your wife is graduate.. You can provide a letter from graduation college:

Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.

More details at: https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

Thanks,
Varun


----------



## aussiedream87

Manan008 said:


> Any one who got a grant today ?


no one that I know or seen anyone informed abt grant


----------



## Sanjeevdudi

Sanjeevdudi said:


> Hi All, Urgent Help Required...........
> My wife is Primary applicant and we lodged our visa on 26.04.16 under electronics engg, she claimed 30 points for age, 15 for engineering, 10 points for PTE and 10 for experience. our telephonic verification is done on 08.09.16, the person was Indian and he asked many questions related to roles and responsibility letter...........
> on 04.10.16 we have received mail from DIBP saying:
> 
> "The Department has conducted checks to confirm the information that you provided in your application. During this process we have received unfavourable information which does not support your application.
> 
> As there is evidence suggesting that a person included in this application has provided, or caused to be provided, a bogus document or false or misleading information in relation to this visa application, the applicant(s) listed above may fail to satisfy PIC 4020(1), with the result that this visa application may be refused.
> Work reference letter dated 25/01/2016 listing 5 main duties that you undertake in your current role as Senior Engineer (Electrical)
> 
> On 8 September 2016 the department conducted a phone interview with you to discuss your claimed employment with Degremont Private Limited. Several inconsistencies were noted between the information provided in the employment reference, and the information provided to Departmental Officers during the phone interview.
> 
> The work reference letter states that one of your main duties is the planning, managing, organising and performing operation and maintenance activities for electrical equipment and instruments at site.
> 
> During the phone interview you advised the department that your manager would plan, manage and organise the operation and maintenance activities for electrical equipment and instruments at site and that you would follow the maintenance schedule provided by your manager and only perform operation and maintenance activities for electrical equipment and instruments at site.
> 
> The work reference letter states that you are involved in the erection, installation and commissioning of electrical equipment and instruments
> 
> During the phone interview you advised the department that you were involved in the erection, installation and commissioned the transformers required at the site. When requested to provide details about what you would consider while installing the transformers
> 
> you advised that your role was only to test the transformer was working properly. When asked to explain your role in testing the transformer you advised that you would not test the transfer but only check that the cable/wire connecting the transformer to the power supply functioned properly.
> 
> The work reference letter states that you provide innovative solutions and new ideas to develop effective maintenance schedules for electrical equipment and instruments.
> 
> During the phone interview you advised the department that these duties might be done by your manager.
> 
> The work reference letter states that you are involved in the preparation of commissioning documents, operational and automation philosophies and operation and maintenance documents. It also states that you check and interpret vendor drawings, datasheets as per relevant specifications, standards and applicable regulations related to electrical equipment and instruments.
> 
> During the phone interview you advised the department that in your current role you would only prepare commissioning documents and interact with vendors.
> 
> In assessing Part 6D.3 overseas employment experience and qualifications you must have been employed outside of Australia in your nominated skilled occupation as an Electronics Engineer or a closely related skilled occupation for a period totalling at least 60 months in the 10 years at the time of invitation.
> 
> Based on the information provided by you in your application and the information provided as a result of verification checks, concerns are raised that your claims of work experience with Degremont Private Limited have been exaggerated for the purposes of obtaining a visa to migrate to Australia.
> 
> Your employment with Degremont Private Limited is considered as 'material particular' as it is relevant to your Skilled - Independent (SI 189)visa application in which you seek to be awarded points to meet the points test requirement for this visa as per Regulation189.214.
> 
> Accordingly I have concerns that you may not meet Public Interest Criterion (PIC) 4020, subclause 4020 (1)."
> 
> Actually my wife has written the correct information only but it was wrongly interpreted by the person calling from AHC and he has given all the negative comments.
> 
> Now our consultant is saying that we withdraw the application and lodge a new application with me as a primary applicant because if the visa is rejected we will be banned to apply for 3 years.......
> Please guide


Dear all,

Based on my above query...now we are withdrawing our application and will be submitting our new eoi with following points
Age:30
Qualification : 15
Pte: 20
Total: 65

Now we will not be claiming any points for experience....

Please let me know whether our old application will have any impact on new application......consultant is saying it will not have any inpact......our consultant is our relative only... so i dont think he will guide me wrong.....please help


----------



## prashantbhagat

*Functional English for my wife*

Thanks a lot for your response. What I meant was Can I mention yes in the Question
.
My wife can provide Functional english proof (IELTS in this case). Currently she is not well and may be in between pregnancy once she starts feeling well she can take the test and provide IELTS reslt. I am also planning to put the application on hold. So I think there will be time for us to provide Functional English proof or is it that even though application is on hold CO asks to provide Functional english proof in 28 days.

Thanks,
PKB



varun.mehta99 said:


> Yes, You can do that. But In case the CO gets assigned and you would not be able to provide the result within 28 days time, Then you need to pay VAC2 ($4885) fees.
> 
> So, upto you... whether you can wait or not.
> 
> Or, In case your wife is graduate.. You can provide a letter from graduation college:
> 
> Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> 
> More details at: https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english
> 
> Thanks,
> Varun


----------



## ronkar12

aussiedream87 said:


> Should be good unless the kid is over 16 years.


Thanks!
He is just 4 years old


----------



## momentum

Repeating the Question:

I have read on this forum that applicants have recieved calls for job verification. Does the DIBP call both applicant and the respective company personnel for job verification? Do they go over all the job responsibilities one by one. There maybe a case when they call the company personnel and he doesnt have access to the job description letter of the applicant and cant quote or verify the exact job descriptions mentioned in the experience letter.


----------



## momentum

What size and background color of the photographs we need to upload on the immiaccount for each applicant?


----------



## ronkar12

momentum said:


> What size and background color of the photographs we need to upload on the immiaccount for each applicant?


It should be a normal passport size photograph with a light background...
there is no specific requirement as I know


----------



## RR007

*Thank you God !!!!*

Dear All,

I am a silent observer for the past few months. I should say this forum has given me a lot of information about 189 Visa process though I have applied through an agent. Of course my agent was really positive, straight forward and helpful as well.

By the grace of Almighty, I received the grant for me and my family.

Timeline:

June 2016 - IELTS (7.5, 7.5, 7.5, 7) - 65 Points
Aug 2016 - ACS +ve assessment
29/08/2016 - EOI lodged
14/09/2016 - ITA received
22/09/2016 - Visa lodged for me and family 
22/09/2016 - All documents uploaded (Including PCCs, medicals for all)
05/10/2016 - Grant


I can easily say to everyone not to lose your hope & all the best, but it is really difficult to wait with a lot of thoughts based on each & every case posted in this forum. As mentioned by our senior members, I would like to emphasize that each & every case is different. This forum is shedding light for all of us but we can't connect our case with any other person's case as the documentation/experience/location etc., are totally different.

Be genuine while submitting the information. Some times it might delay the process, but the end result would be satisfying!!!

Please be positive and hope for the best!!!! I will remain active in this forum to share my experience.

Thanks once again for your contribution!!!!


----------



## roshand79

RR007 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> I am a silent observer for the past few months. I should say this forum has given me a lot of information about 189 Visa process though I have applied through an agent. Of course my agent was really positive, straight forward and helpful as well.
> 
> 
> 
> By the grace of Almighty, I received the grant for me and my family.
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> 
> 
> June 2016 - IELTS (7.5, 7.5, 7.5, 7) - 65 Points
> 
> Aug 2016 - ACS +ve assessment
> 
> 29/08/2016 - EOI lodged
> 
> 14/09/2016 - ITA received
> 
> 22/09/2016 - Visa lodged for me and family
> 
> 22/09/2016 - All documents uploaded (Including PCCs, medicals for all)
> 
> 05/10/2016 - Grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can easily say to everyone not to lose your hope & all the best, but it is really difficult to wait with a lot of thoughts based on each & every case posted in this forum. As mentioned by our senior members, I would like to emphasize that each & every case is different. This forum is shedding light for all of us but we can't connect our case with any other person's case as the documentation/experience/location etc., are totally different.
> 
> 
> 
> Be genuine while submitting the information. Some times it might delay the process, but the end result would be satisfying!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Please be positive and hope for the best!!!! I will remain active in this forum to share my experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks once again for your contribution!!!!




Hi what's your job code?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RR007

roshand79 said:


> Hi what's your job code?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry. I missed it. It is 261313.


----------



## Bairy

roshand79 said:


> Hi what's your job code?


----------



## Bhavna1

warrenpat1987 said:


> Do provide them with a resume that's been formatted according to an Australian style resume. Out of curiosity, what date did you lodge your visa application?


Sorry, by d way, what is this Australian style of resume? Does everybody have to submit in same format or its just for people working in Aussie?


----------



## RR007

261313


----------



## RR007

Bairy said:


> roshand79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi what's your job code?
> 
> 
> 
> 261313
Click to expand...


----------



## nikhil_k

dvh said:


> It you think your wife will be able to provide the IELTS results later, you should answer it YES.
> When your case will be looked at, the CO will give you two options - either provide IELTS results for your wife, or pay VAC2 (AU$4885). If you have IELTS result, send it. else, you will have to pay the VAC2.


Can't you sbow them proof's of functional english by showing them the that your wife has done her studies in english. Many people does that... 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## varun.mehta99

RR007 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am a silent observer for the past few months. I should say this forum has given me a lot of information about 189 Visa process though I have applied through an agent. Of course my agent was really positive, straight forward and helpful as well.
> 
> By the grace of Almighty, I received the grant for me and my family.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> June 2016 - IELTS (7.5, 7.5, 7.5, 7) - 65 Points
> Aug 2016 - ACS +ve assessment
> 29/08/2016 - EOI lodged
> 14/09/2016 - ITA received
> 22/09/2016 - Visa lodged for me and family
> 22/09/2016 - All documents uploaded (Including PCCs, medicals for all)
> 05/10/2016 - Grant
> 
> 
> I can easily say to everyone not to lose your hope & all the best, but it is really difficult to wait with a lot of thoughts based on each & every case posted in this forum. As mentioned by our senior members, I would like to emphasize that each & every case is different. This forum is shedding light for all of us but we can't connect our case with any other person's case as the documentation/experience/location etc., are totally different.
> 
> Be genuine while submitting the information. Some times it might delay the process, but the end result would be satisfying!!!
> 
> Please be positive and hope for the best!!!! I will remain active in this forum to share my experience.
> 
> Thanks once again for your contribution!!!!


First of All Many Congratulations.

I am also in the same boat and have timelines almost on similar ground as yours, except last one.

Keeping fingers crossed till then.


----------



## kooljack007

RR007 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am a silent observer for the past few months. I should say this forum has given me a lot of information about 189 Visa process though I have applied through an agent. Of course my agent was really positive, straight forward and helpful as well.
> 
> By the grace of Almighty, I received the grant for me and my family.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> June 2016 - IELTS (7.5, 7.5, 7.5, 7) - 65 Points
> Aug 2016 - ACS +ve assessment
> 29/08/2016 - EOI lodged
> 14/09/2016 - ITA received
> 22/09/2016 - Visa lodged for me and family
> 22/09/2016 - All documents uploaded (Including PCCs, medicals for all)
> 05/10/2016 - Grant
> 
> 
> I can easily say to everyone not to lose your hope & all the best, but it is really difficult to wait with a lot of thoughts based on each & every case posted in this forum. As mentioned by our senior members, I would like to emphasize that each & every case is different. This forum is shedding light for all of us but we can't connect our case with any other person's case as the documentation/experience/location etc., are totally different.
> 
> Be genuine while submitting the information. Some times it might delay the process, but the end result would be satisfying!!!
> 
> Please be positive and hope for the best!!!! I will remain active in this forum to share my experience.
> 
> Thanks once again for your contribution!!!!


Congrats!! ☺ Btw which GSM team handled your case?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## RR007

kooljack007 said:


> Congrats!! ☺ Btw which GSM team handled your case?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thank you!!! GSM Adelaide!!!


----------



## jairichi

Bhavna1 said:


> Sorry, by d way, what is this Australian style of resume? Does everybody have to submit in same format or its just for people working in Aussie?


That is a wrong response. Any standard format of CV/resume is fine.


----------



## summy1986

Hello friends,

I lodged my 189 application on 24th Aug, medical and pcc also submitted till 6th Sep.... no CO contact yet, application status is "received"...

Now my concern is that I have left my job on 30 Sep and currently not employed... How soon i need submit form 1221 ? 
Currently i just have resignation acceptance mail, and as per company policy my experience certificate will be issued only after F&F.

What you guys suggest ? I should submit form 1221 with pdf copy of resignation acceptance mail or I should wait for experience certificate ??

Thanks


----------



## jairichi

I might be wrong. Have you thought about this in this way. The issue is not the claimed points based on the years of experience your wife has. They are not disputing that at all. The issue is about the nominated occupation for your wife. DIBP doubts that your spouse had exaggerated/inflated her job roles and responsibilities to get a positive outcome from assessment agency for electronics engineer occupation. Based on their interview with your wife about her R&Rs what they might be feeling now is instead of electronics engineer occupation she might be suitable to nominate herself for a different occupation which may or may not be there in SOL or CSOL and thus questions your eligibility to apply for 189 or 190 PR visa. This is my interpretation of your case I have not read the quoted clause or regulations.



Sanjeevdudi said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Based on my above query...now we are withdrawing our application and will be submitting our new eoi with following points
> Age:30
> Qualification : 15
> Pte: 20
> Total: 65
> 
> Now we will not be claiming any points for experience....
> 
> Please let me know whether our old application will have any impact on new application......consultant is saying it will not have any inpact......our consultant is our relative only... so i dont think he will guide me wrong.....please help


----------



## jairichi

If you no longer work for employer you need to update DIBP about that.



summy1986 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I lodged my 189 application on 24th Aug, medical and pcc also submitted till 6th Sep.... no CO contact yet, application status is "received"...
> 
> Now my concern is that I have left my job on 30 Sep and currently not employed... How soon i need submit form 1221 ?
> Currently i just have resignation acceptance mail, and as per company policy my experience certificate will be issued only after F&F.
> 
> What you guys suggest ? I should submit form 1221 with pdf copy of resignation acceptance mail or I should wait for experience certificate ??
> 
> Thanks


----------



## deepak12

RR007 said:


> Thank you!!! GSM Adelaide!!!


How did you get your Medicals done before lodging visa ? 
Can we get it done without generating HAP id ?


----------



## RR007

deepak12 said:


> How did you get your Medicals done before lodging visa ?
> Can we get it done without generating HAP id ?


We can generate HAP ids and get the medicals done before Lodging the visa.


----------



## momentum

Guys-

I am filling out form 80 and need some help in answering question 6 and 7.

Question 6 asks about "Do you currently have citizenship from any country?" I have answered "Pakistan" and in response to "How did you gain this citizenship (eg. birth, descent,
naturalisation)?" I asnwered "Birth". Should i write my D.O,B in the answer of "Date you gained this citizenship"??

Question 7 again asks about "Do you hold or have you held citizenship from any other country
(including dual citizenships and all previous citizenships)?". I am assuming this is for other countries apart from country of birth. Is that correct? Should I answer "No" here as I have only citizenship of pakistan which i mentioned in question 6?

Question 14 for identitiy documents, is mentioning the CNIC # only enough here?

Any help will be greatly appreciated. @Manan008


----------



## justin787

frowq said:


> Hi guys! First time posting, looking for advice.
> I've applied for the 189 visa two weeks ago under Analyst Programmer with 65 points.
> Today I got a request from more documents including forms 80, 1221 and my CV/resume.
> The only work experience I have is my current job here in Australia at the nominated position for the last year and a half.
> Does anybody know if there's anything specific that they require in the resume? How is it supposed to look like?
> Is it just my personal info and the current job details?
> Thanks in advance



For anyone asking about the CV/resume. There's no specific format or style but this is what my CO wrote when she requested my resume. It is pretty much standard in all CV/resumes so you'll be fine.

"*Curriculum Vitae / Résumé*
Provide a full Curriculum Vitae / Résumé:
● for employment - provide date commenced, date completed, occupation, name of
employer and nature of business for each period of employment
● for study - provide date commenced, date completed, full course name and full course
provider details for each period of study.
When sending the requested information, we accept PDF, JPEG, TIFF or BMP file formats,
although we prefer that it be in PDF format."


----------



## Manan008

jairichi said:


> I might be wrong. Have you thought about this in this way. The issue is not the claimed points based on the years of experience your wife has. They are not disputing that at all. The issue is about the nominated occupation for your wife. DIBP doubts that your spouse had exaggerated/inflated her job roles and responsibilities to get a positive outcome from assessment agency for electronics engineer occupation. Based on their interview with your wife about her R&Rs what they might be feeling now is instead of electronics engineer occupation she might be suitable to nominate herself for a different occupation which may or may not be there in SOL or CSOL and thus questions your eligibility to apply for 189 or 190 PR visa. This is my interpretation of your case I have not read the quoted clause or regulations.


The major problem with this case is that that the company they had mentioned works in water sanitation if you google it. And the job description mentioned in reference letter no where near match the companies portfolio.
Second you lied to dibp in your employment references and when they called you you agreed by saying no i didnt perform these duties.


----------



## Manan008

momentum said:


> Guys-
> 
> I am filling out form 80 and need some help in answering question 6 and 7.
> 
> Question 6 asks about "Do you currently have citizenship from any country?" I have answered "Pakistan" and in response to "How did you gain this citizenship (eg. birth, descent,
> naturalisation)?" I asnwered "Birth". Should i write my D.O,B in the answer of "Date you gained this citizenship"??
> 
> Question 7 again asks about "Do you hold or have you held citizenship from any other country
> (including dual citizenships and all previous citizenships)?". I am assuming this is for other countries apart from country of birth. Is that correct? Should I answer "No" here as I have only citizenship of pakistan which i mentioned in question 6?
> 
> Question 14 for identitiy documents, is mentioning the CNIC # only enough here?
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated. @Manan008


Yes you are right and for question no 14 u can also add birth certificate number.


----------



## aussiedream87

momentum said:


> Guys-
> 
> I am filling out form 80 and need some help in answering question 6 and 7.
> 
> Question 6 asks about "Do you currently have citizenship from any country?" I have answered "Pakistan" and in response to "How did you gain this citizenship (eg. birth, descent,
> naturalisation)?" I asnwered "Birth". Should i write my D.O,B in the answer of "Date you gained this citizenship"??
> 
> Question 7 again asks about "Do you hold or have you held citizenship from any other country
> (including dual citizenships and all previous citizenships)?". I am assuming this is for other countries apart from country of birth. Is that correct? Should I answer "No" here as I have only citizenship of pakistan which i mentioned in question 6?
> 
> Question 14 for identitiy documents, is mentioning the CNIC # only enough here?
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated. @Manan008


Yes,
Yes, And
14th question is basically the Govt. ID. so if CNIC is govt. ID then its YES!


----------



## wstriker77

Guys, has anyone here obtained a Polio Certificate from Saudi Arabia, particularly from Jeddah ? Can you tell which hospital/clinic did you go to and the process.

I am a Pakistani citizen and am required to submit the Polio Certificate as i have lived in Pakistan.


----------



## deepak12

RR007 said:


> We can generate HAP ids and get the medicals done before Lodging the visa.


Hey,
I am not able to see anything related to health in my immi account. Can you please help me to locate the link to generate HAP id ?

One more thing, does this option comes before submitting application or after ?


----------



## Revai

Now this case is clearer, I had found this really upsetting.. But now its clear that DIBP is just checking consistency of applicant. I think if you are 100% truthful, there shouldn't be any problem even if they call you at 12midnight, you simply tell them facts as they are. Thank you for clarifying 

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Revai

Manan008 said:


> The major problem with this case is that that the company they had mentioned works in water sanitation if you google it. And the job description mentioned in reference letter no where near match the companies portfolio.
> Second you lied to dibp in your employment references and when they called you you agreed by saying no i didnt perform these duties.


Now this case is clearer, I had found this really upsetting.. But now its clear that DIBP is just checking consistency of applicant. I think if you are 100% truthful, there shouldn't be any problem even if they call you at 12midnight, you simply tell them facts as they are. Thank you for clarifying <br />
<br />
Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Simbin

Got GRANT today (6th oct) at 09:15am.


----------



## Bhavna1

Hi All,

Can anybody please tell me, what is the cost of getting Medicals for a single person in New Delhi? 

Thanks


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Simbin said:


> Got GRANT today (6th oct) at 09:15am.


Congratulations , your job code ? Time line ?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12

Hey guys, I know this is going to be a silly question...
But at times you dont believe your own mind when you are lodging a PR application...

When adding my 4 year old son as migrating applicant...there is this question...
Relationship to primary applicant...it is 'CHILD' right? NOT 'PARENT'

Please confirm


----------



## sm8764

Why Accountants are not getting grants, cases are being hold especially for Accountants. We waited a lot to get an invite and now for grant. It is really depressing, frustrating such a long wait every day. Hope members waiting get their grants soon. Best Wishes.


----------



## Manan008

sm8764 said:


> Why Accountants are not getting grants, cases are being hold especially for Accountants. We waited a lot to get an invite and now for grant. It is really depressing, frustrating such a long wait every day. Hope members waiting get their grants soon. Best Wishes.



Brother you cant blame them its your own fault.You should have provided all documents upfront. They have clearly mentioned on their website failure to do that will result in delay and time will increase more then 3 months. Now they have already contacted you twice for documents. those co contacts could have been grant if u have uploaded documetns.


----------



## Marv1985

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys, I know this is going to be a silly question...
> But at times you dont believe your own mind when you are lodging a PR application...
> 
> When adding my 4 year old son as migrating applicant...there is this question...
> Relationship to primary applicant...it is 'CHILD' right? NOT 'PARENT'
> 
> Please confirm


It is CHILD. You are the primary applicant. 'Relationship to' refers to what he is considered relative to you.

Q: What is (person B's) relationship to the applicant (person A)?
A: Person B is person A's child.


----------



## ronkar12

Hey guys, for the employment history in visa application...
For the current job, if I leave the 'Date to' field empty, it throws error...
Should I enter today's date and it should be fine?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys, for the employment history in visa application...
> For the current job, if I leave the 'Date to' field empty, it throws error...
> Should I enter today's date and it should be fine?


You should give partial fate like Oct 2016. Click in the question mark button that is displayed next to the fields if you have any doubts.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12

One more thing...
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
Should I give details of my short official visits to other countries like in the form 80 (address/movement history)...

please advise..


----------



## jairichi

ronkar12 said:


> One more thing...
> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
> Should I give details of my short official visits to other countries like in the form 80 (address/movement history)...
> 
> please advise..


Yes.


----------



## andreyx108b

behlvipul said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I have not claimed points for employment as I have only 3 years of experience. I have provided the following docs for employment .
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Payslips with bank statements for 3 years
> 
> 2.Form 16 and Form 26AS
> 
> 3.Bonafide employement
> 
> 4.Salary certificate
> 
> 5.ID card
> 
> 6.Appraisal letter
> 
> 7.Offer letter
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is my bonafide letter doesn't contain the duties and responsibilities of my employment. Shall I ask my employer to add this or it's not important since I am not claiming points for this ?




If you did not claim points for employment - no need to upload evidence of such. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm8764

Manan008 said:


> Brother you cant blame them its your own fault.You should have provided all documents upfront. They have clearly mentioned on their website failure to do that will result in delay and time will increase more then 3 months. Now they have already contacted you twice for documents. those co contacts could have been grant if u have uploaded documetns.


Take it easy man, most of the people are stressed out. Everyone have a different story at the background you don't know off. CO must reply within 3 month of contact, not providing documents upfront doesn't mean they set the case aside. Every one have worked hard for that and paid same amount of money. Hope all goes good with all. Grants are coming for all occupations except accountants, if they are on hold this is not right and just, was trying to say that. Good Luck ...


----------



## dvh

deepak12 said:


> Hey,
> I am not able to see anything related to health in my immi account. Can you please help me to locate the link to generate HAP id ?
> 
> One more thing, does this option comes before submitting application or after ?


Hi Dipak,

You need to create a "New Application" in your Immi account, and choose "Health".
Choose application type as "My Health Declarations".
You should do it before even you submit your application to avoid the dealy in processing. It is recommended by DIBP.

Read this official blog: Migration Blog | The Department of Immigration and Border Protection


----------



## dvh

nikhil_k said:


> Can't you sbow them proof's of functional english by showing them the that your wife has done her studies in english. Many people does that...
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Hi Nikhil,
You can. All they need is evidence that you have functional english. In my case, I received following request by CO for my wife's functional english:

"Evidence of functional English-transcript of Bachelor of Commerce along with
letter from the education institution that instruction was in english medium."


----------



## sm8764

Got below reply on sending email to GSM Brisbane..

"Most people find the information they need by reading this email

You will not receive a further reply for:

- Questions about the status of your visa application

- Confirmation that documents have been received

- Enquiries that do not relate to a current GSM visa application, or

- Questions addressed by this automatic response

We aim to review visa applications within 6 weeks of requesting further information. Any queries received will be addressed when the application is reviewed."


----------



## akil.gosai

Software Engineer 261313
EOI Submitted 489: 06-aug-2016 - 65 points (55+10)
Invitation to apply : 9-aug-2016
Any idea how long time receive invitation


----------



## dvh

akil.gosai said:


> Software Engineer 261313
> EOI Submitted 489: 06-aug-2016 - 65 points (55+10)
> Invitation to apply : 9-aug-2016
> Any idea how long time receive invitation


You should not expect the invitation this year at least. better luck for the next year.
Try to increase your points by PTE, NAATI etc.

Read this from SkillSelect:

Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, the below occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year. SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489).* If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.*
Accountants
Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers
ICT Business and System Analysts
*Software and Applications Programmers*
Other Engineering Professionals
Computer Network Professionals


----------



## dvh

sm8764 said:


> Got below reply on sending email to GSM Brisbane..
> 
> "Most people find the information they need by reading this email
> 
> You will not receive a further reply for:
> 
> - Questions about the status of your visa application
> 
> - Confirmation that documents have been received
> 
> - Enquiries that do not relate to a current GSM visa application, or
> 
> - Questions addressed by this automatic response
> 
> We aim to review visa applications within 6 weeks of requesting further information. Any queries received will be addressed when the application is reviewed."


This is auto-generated reply and you will receive the same for any email send to that email address.


----------



## harinderjitf5

In form 80 there is question number 4 "Have you been known by other name". While studying she did not use her Sir Name. But after that She is using it even on passport? Please let me know what should I select question 4 ?


----------



## deepak12

dvh said:


> Hi Dipak,
> 
> You need to create a "New Application" in your Immi account, and choose "Health".
> Choose application type as "My Health Declarations".
> You should do it before even you submit your application to avoid the dealy in processing. It is recommended by DIBP.
> 
> Read this official blog: Migration Blog | The Department of Immigration and Border Protection


Thanks a ton. 

Last query  
Once medical is done, I should provide HAP id in current application Or is there any other way to attach my 189 application with health application ?


----------



## dvh

deepak12 said:


> Thanks a ton.
> 
> Last query
> Once medical is done, I should provide HAP id in current application Or is there any other way to attach my 189 application with health application ?


You only have to mention the HAP ID in your 189 application. You don't have to attach any document, but you can scan and attach the Medical booking receipt when you attach all documents. You will see the link (where you can attach this booking receipt) under recommended documents in "Attach document" option.

best of luck.


----------



## GayathriAus

dvh said:


> Hi Dipak,
> 
> You need to create a "New Application" in your Immi account, and choose "Health".
> Choose application type as "My Health Declarations".
> You should do it before even you submit your application to avoid the dealy in processing. It is recommended by DIBP.
> 
> Read this official blog: Migration Blog | The Department of Immigration and Border Protection


Hi,

Can you please tell me how to get medicals done before Submitting application. do I need to pay the visa fees if I have to do medicals?

I created immiaccount and filled all the details, now asking for submit application.
If I click on submit application, does it lead to payment gateway for paying visa fees?

Thanks in advance for your quick response.


----------



## ronkar12

Hey guys,
Is it necessary to upload our expired passport copy in the visa application?

Thanks.


----------



## dvh

GayathriAus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please tell me how to get medicals done before Submitting application. do I need to pay the visa fees if I have to do medicals?
> 
> I created immiaccount and filled all the details, now asking for submit application.
> If I click on submit application, does it lead to payment gateway for paying visa fees?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your quick response.


It has nothing to do with your 189 visa application. When you create and submit health application, you won't be paying anything. It will allow you to print the referral letters for your medical, so that you can book an appointment.

Once the medical is done, and you are lodging your 189 visa application, you will have to provide that HAP ID to link your medical with you visa application. It is as simple as giving HAP ID when asked during the 189 application.


----------



## varun.mehta99

Bhavna1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anybody please tell me, what is the cost of getting Medicals for a single person in New Delhi?
> 
> Thanks


There are two hospitals in New Delhi
1. Max Multi Speciality Centre: 7000 per person
2. Sadhu Vaswani Mission Medical Centre: 4000 per person

The processing time is almost same in both the hospital. 

Just book an appointment a day before and you will get free in 2 hours maximum with all the medical tests.


----------



## dvh

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> Is it necessary to upload our expired passport copy in the visa application?
> 
> Thanks.


You only provide details of your expired passport in your application. You don't need to upload the copy of it. My passport also expired in 2014 (or 15). I didn't upload anything, and not asked for it by CO.


----------



## varun.mehta99

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys, for the employment history in visa application...
> For the current job, if I leave the 'Date to' field empty, it throws error...
> Should I enter today's date and it should be fine?


You can mention the "Date To" Field value as "Current".

But only if you are providing employment details in descending order... i.e. current employment at first position.


----------



## champaka

RR007 said:


> Thank you!!! GSM Adelaide!!!


How would one know which GSM is handling our case??


----------



## varun.mehta99

Simbin said:


> Got GRANT today (6th oct) at 09:15am.


Congratulations... Party Time.


----------



## GayathriAus

dvh said:


> It has nothing to do with your 189 visa application. When you create and submit health application, you won't be paying anything. It will allow you to print the referral letters for your medical, so that you can book an appointment.
> 
> Once the medical is done, and you are lodging your 189 visa application, you will have to provide that HAP ID to link your medical with you visa application. It is as simple as giving HAP ID when asked during the 189 application.


Thank you for your quick response.

Can you please tell me where I have to create Health Application.

My current stage is below.



Created Immiaccount
Filled the Application in Immiaccount
Submit Application is pending( I have a doubt here, if i click on submit application does it take me to payment gateway?)

Do I get Health Application only after clicking on Submit Application?
If I click on Submit Application, does it allow me modify if required only?


----------



## aussieby2016

Bhavna1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anybody please tell me, what is the cost of getting Medicals for a single person in New Delhi?
> 
> Thanks


Max Panchsheel park charges 4500 for single person for 189 visa....


----------



## aussieby2016

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> Is it necessary to upload our expired passport copy in the visa application?
> 
> Thanks.


yes you should...the more evidences you give from birth, the clearer your case becomes....


----------



## behlvipul

*CO Assigned ?*

Hi Guys,

Has the CO been assigned to any of the applicants who have received the invitation on 28th Sept ?


----------



## dvh

GayathriAus said:


> Thank you for your quick response.
> 
> Can you please tell me where I have to create Health Application.
> 
> My current stage is below.
> 
> 
> 
> Created Immiaccount
> Filled the Application in Immiaccount
> Submit Application is pending( I have a doubt here, if i click on submit application does it take me to payment gateway?)
> 
> Do I get Health Application only after clicking on Submit Application?
> If I click on Submit Application, does it allow me modify if required only?


Don't submit the application that you have created. I think you had started 189 visa application. Leave it for now, and follow the steps below:

1) Login to your Immi Account.
2) Click on "New Application".
3) Select "Health" option.
4) Select "My Health Declarations" as Application type.
5) Fill all required details and submit.
You won't be paying anything when you submit the health application.
It will allow you to print referral letter for your medical.

You will pay medical test fees when you do the booking with clinic (in some cases you can choose to pay when you go for your appointment.).


----------



## warrenpat1987

behlvipul said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has the CO been assigned to any of the applicants who have received the invitation on 28th Sept ?


Lodged on the 21st of Sep and still waiting


----------



## harinderjitf5

My wife's whole study was with full name without using her sir name. but in her previous passport(before marriage).She used her sir name there. In question 4 "Have you been known by any other name(s)?" what should we select Yes or no ?

If yes the what should be metioed in fields like "Type of name, Family name, Given name" ?


----------



## Manan008

any one who received a grant or co contact today ?


----------



## deepak12

Hi,
Need help.
I renewed my passport due to spouse name addition. My older passport was expiring on 2020. Now the problem is when i am trying to fill health application, it is asking for expired passport and not accepting date of 2020 as expiry date. However, older passport was stamped cancelled when new passport got issued. What should I put in expired at field. Date when i got new passport issued ?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## gagneshsharma

varun.mehta99 said:


> There are two hospitals in New Delhi
> 
> 1. Max Multi Speciality Centre: 7000 per person
> 
> 2. Sadhu Vaswani Mission Medical Centre: 4000 per person
> 
> 
> 
> The processing time is almost same in both the hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> Just book an appointment a day before and you will get free in 2 hours maximum with all the medical tests.




Varun 
You might want to revise Max Panchsheel New Delhi charges for Australia immigration medical checks 501,502 and 707 to ₹4450/- 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GayathriAus

dvh said:


> Don't submit the application that you have created. I think you had started 189 visa application. Leave it for now, and follow the steps below:
> 
> 1) Login to your Immi Account.
> 2) Click on "New Application".
> 3) Select "Health" option.
> 4) Select "My Health Declarations" as Application type.
> 5) Fill all required details and submit.
> You won't be paying anything when you submit the health application.
> It will allow you to print referral letter for your medical.
> 
> You will pay medical test fees when you do the booking with clinic (in some cases you can choose to pay when you go for your appointment.).


Thank you so much.. 

I have filled all the details and generated HAP id.


----------



## lakhvinder1

Do we need to get PCC from SP office or PCC from Passport will be required or both?

Thanks


----------



## gagneshsharma

lakhvinder1 said:


> Do we need to get PCC from SP office or PCC from Passport will be required or both?
> 
> Thanks




Passport office, stamped by APO at RPO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLandofOZ

Got invite for 189,
Is this the document list I need to follow? https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

Few question:

Is there a separate list for DIBP and IMMI or thats the common list?
Will color scans work for all documents or some need certified true copy + Color scan?
 Is a Resume required?


----------



## varun.mehta99

gagneshsharma said:


> Varun
> You might want to revise Max Panchsheel New Delhi charges for Australia immigration medical checks 501,502 and 707 to ₹4450/-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I just checked with them again and it is 7000 rupees per adult at Max Panchsheel, New Delhi.

Have you got it done in 4450 rupees?


----------



## gagneshsharma

Yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak12

deepak12 said:


> Need help.
> I renewed my passport due to spouse name addition. My older passport was expiring on 2020. Now the problem is when i am trying to fill health application, it is asking for expired passport and not accepting date of 2020 as expiry date. However, older passport was stamped cancelled when new passport got issued. What should I put in expired at field. Date when i got new passport issued ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk



Can anyone help here?
Should I enter details of my old passport, which will expire in 2020 but stamped as Cancelled, in another current passport ? or it should go in expired passport section. But in expired passport details, system won't accept 2020 as expiry date.


----------



## Shaivi

173 days of visa lodge
111 days to employment verification
37 days of query solved
No grant
Realy pathetic,painic and exhahsting


----------



## Shaivi

Anyone getting grant from gsm brisbein or it has stop working


----------



## dinusubba

TheLandofOZ said:


> Got invite for 189,
> Is this the document list I need to follow? https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
> 
> Few question:
> 
> Is there a separate list for DIBP and IMMI or thats the common list?
> Will color scans work for all documents or some need certified true copy + Color scan?
> Is a Resume required?


1) More or less same. Also attach Form 80, 1221 along with all supporting documents.
2) I have submitted only color scans, but it is better to get them certified true copies.
3) Not mandatory in case of 189, seen cases where CO asked for CV. Better to upload.


----------



## dinusubba

deepak12 said:


> Can anyone help here?
> Should I enter details of my old passport, which will expire in 2020 but stamped as Cancelled, in another current passport ? or it should go in expired passport section. But in expired passport details, system won't accept 2020 as expiry date.


Technically your passport expired when its stamped cancelled. You can give that date as expiry date in expired section.


----------



## deepak12

dinusubba said:


> Technically your passport expired when its stamped cancelled. You can give that date as expiry date in expired section.


Thats what I was thinking. But at top of Passport Details it says :
*Enter details exactly as shown on the passport.*

So if I enter a date when it is stamped cancelled and there is no date on that stamp, it can be considered as false information.

What if I enter this details in current passport? 

This thing is killing me and there is no information available on this.


----------



## gauravghai06

Hello,

I am applying for Visa189. Below are my credentials:

ANZSCO Code: 263311 (Telecommunications Engineer)
Engineers Australia Applied - 05/05/2016
Response Received - 20/09/2016 (Few More Documents required)*
PTE - 24/09/2016 - S:78, W:86, R:85, L:79, O:80
Applied EOI on: XXXX
Invite Received : XXXX
VISA Lodged :XXXX

Points: 60-65 (Depends on assessment result)

Would like to ask few queries as mentioned below:

Query 1: What's the best time to search for jobs as the financial year is from July to June?

Query 2: What are opportunities available in telecom product marketing, customer value management, customer base management and business process excellence? Any possibility of getting the job before landing in Australia (after getting VISA)?

Query 3: What's the provision of Day care for children and is there any other alternative as well?

Query 4: It seems like expense for Indian family of 3 (Husband, Wife and Daughter aged 2) staying at Suburbs/Main City of Melbourne would end up at AUD 2500-3000 (including rent, food and travel). Am I missing any important head over here? Suppoting the asked question what would be approximate starting salary for a MBA Marketing professional?


----------



## baburaj07

SUBJECT: 
VISA GRANT AND 
TRAVELLING TO SYDNEY ON 18 NOV.(pl let me know if any travel on the same date or week)

Hi Everyone...Long wait has come to an happy end for me.

I received my grant(189) last week.

Skill assessed from EA: 21 march
EOI launch:16 Jul
Letter of invitation:18 july
Visa lodged: 22 aug
Medicals/PCC submitted: 8 Sept.
Visa Grant : 30 sept.
__________________________

Thanks everyone for all the help in clarifying my queries.

For those who are in wait: "Dont lose Hope..Keep Flying..You will see the light one Day."

Cheers,
Babu


----------



## kooljack007

baburaj07 said:


> SUBJECT:
> VISA GRANT AND
> TRAVELLING TO SYDNEY ON 18 NOV.(pl let me know if any travel on the same date or week)
> 
> Hi Everyone...Long wait has come to an happy end for me.
> 
> I received my grant(189) last week.
> 
> Skill assessed from EA: 21 march
> EOI launch:16 Jul
> Letter of invitation:18 july
> Visa lodged: 22 aug
> Medicals/PCC submitted: 8 Sept.
> Visa Grant : 30 sept.
> __________________________
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the help in clarifying my queries.
> 
> For those who are in wait: "Dont lose Hope..Keep Flying..You will see the light one Day."
> 
> Cheers,
> Babu


Congrats !! ☺ Which team handled ur case? 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12

Hi,
Indian debit cards dont work for visa payment?
I have already enabled international transaction and ensured that the limit is set high for 24 hours.

Please advise...

Thanks!


----------



## behlvipul

As far as I can recall , I saw only a credit Card option (applicable to Indian nationals). We do have a BPAY options but that only works for Australian nationals. I am not sure about PayPal !! 



ronkar12 said:


> Hi,
> Indian debit cards dont work for visa payment?
> I have already enabled international transaction and ensured that the limit is set high for 24 hours.
> 
> Please advise...
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## ronkar12

behlvipul said:


> As far as I can recall , I saw only a credit Card option (applicable to Indian nationals). We do have a BPAY options but that only works for Australian nationals. I am not sure about PayPal !!
> 
> 
> 
> ronkar12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Indian debit cards dont work for visa payment?
> I have already enabled international transaction and ensured that the limit is set high for 24 hours.
> 
> Please advise...
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

I tried the PayPal option immediately, it worked.
I guess it is no harm to upload documents after a few hours.


----------



## Bairy

Shaivi said:


> Anyone getting grant from gsm brisbein or it has stop working


Me also applied under 351311 it's been 120days no verification nothing.


----------



## ankushcool

I paid the visa fee on 13/09/2016 & CO allocated of GSM Adelaide on 19/09/206 asked me to upload documents. I completed uploading of documents on 06/10/2016 including medicals & PCC. Now the status on my immi account is Assessment in progress.. Can someone tell me what the meaning of status. Is case officer seeing my case or its just normal?? Pls if anybody knows....

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## dvh

ankushcool said:


> I paid the visa fee on 13/09/2016 & CO allocated of GSM Adelaide on 19/09/206 asked me to upload documents. I completed uploading of documents on 06/10/2016 including medicals & PCC. Now the status on my immi account is Assessment in progress.. Can someone tell me what the meaning of status. Is case officer seeing my case or its just normal?? Pls if anybody knows....
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Check this:
https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf


----------



## ronkar12

Hey guys,
Need some advice with respect to medicals for my wife...
I would like to ask this on her behalf...
She had her menstruation period over today...and I have fixed an appointment for medicals (all of us) in 3 days time.
Should this be a problem in case of urine test? 

Females anyone here please advise...also husbands if you can share your knowledge as well on this...

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Manan008

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> Need some advice with respect to medicals for my wife...
> I would like to ask this on her behalf...
> She had her menstruation period over today...and I have fixed an appointment for medicals (all of us) in 3 days time.
> Should this be a problem in case of urine test?
> 
> Females anyone here please advise...also husbands if you can share your knowledge as well on this...
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


You should ask a doctor or the people at medical facility that is it okay to give test after 3 days of mestruation cycle. Cause they have to test for blood in urine.


----------



## ronkar12

Manan008 said:


> You should ask a doctor or the people at medical facility that is it okay to give test after 3 days of mestruation cycle. Cause they have to test for blood in urine.


I checked with the person at the medical facility when making the appointment. And they said it is totally fine. 
So I wanted to confirm that here.


----------



## Bairy

Shaivi said:


> 173 days of visa lodge
> 111 days to employment verification
> 37 days of query solved
> No grant
> Realy pathetic,painic and exhahsting


Did you check with your CO about your application status? It's quite long time know.


----------



## BHPS

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> Need some advice with respect to medicals for my wife...
> I would like to ask this on her behalf...
> She had her menstruation period over today...and I have fixed an appointment for medicals (all of us) in 3 days time.
> Should this be a problem in case of urine test?
> 
> Females anyone here please advise...also husbands if you can share your knowledge as well on this...
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


I think doctors by them selves gives appointment after 7 to 8 days of this cycle, while booking the appointment you can tell them the dates and they will give you relative options. I would recommend go after 7 days of finishing this cycle as its costing money to you, better safe than any problems.


----------



## ronkar12

BHPS said:


> I think doctors by them selves gives appointment after 7 to 8 days of this cycle, while booking the appointment you can tell them the dates and they will give you relative options. I would recommend go after 7 days of finishing this cycle as its costing money to you, better safe than any problems.


Thanks for the advice. I will check on this again.


----------



## forw.jane

ronkar12 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I will check on this again.


Ruby Hall Pune which does medical for Australian PR Visa says the below

5) If I am a woman, can the medicals be done at the time of my menses?
It is preferable to avoid, as the result of the urine examination may be tainted due to contamination by the menstrual blood.

Visa Medical Services | RubyhallClinic


----------



## dvh

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> Need some advice with respect to medicals for my wife...
> I would like to ask this on her behalf...
> She had her menstruation period over today...and I have fixed an appointment for medicals (all of us) in 3 days time.
> Should this be a problem in case of urine test?
> 
> Females anyone here please advise...also husbands if you can share your knowledge as well on this...
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


No meaning for having an appointment in next 3 days. Your wife will have to go back for urine test later and they won't finalize the results until all tests are done.


----------



## jairichi

gauravghai06 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am applying for Visa189. Below are my credentials:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 263311 (Telecommunications Engineer)
> Engineers Australia Applied - 05/05/2016
> Response Received - 20/09/2016 (Few More Documents required)*
> PTE - 24/09/2016 - S:78, W:86, R:85, L:79, O:80
> Applied EOI on: XXXX
> Invite Received : XXXX
> VISA Lodged :XXXX
> 
> Points: 60-65 (Depends on assessment result)
> 
> Would like to ask few queries as mentioned below:
> 
> Query 1: What's the best time to search for jobs as the financial year is from July to June?
> 
> Query 2: What are opportunities available in telecom product marketing, customer value management, customer base management and business process excellence? Any possibility of getting the job before landing in Australia (after getting VISA)?
> 
> Query 3: What's the provision of Day care for children and is there any other alternative as well?
> 
> Query 4: It seems like expense for Indian family of 3 (Husband, Wife and Daughter aged 2) staying at Suburbs/Main City of Melbourne would end up at AUD 2500-3000 (including rent, food and travel). Am I missing any important head over here? Suppoting the asked question what would be approximate starting salary for a MBA Marketing professional?


1. Start from now.
2. Look at job portals and professional networking sites. Rare to secure a job in Australia before landing.
3. If you use authorized daycare you will get some support from government in the form of child care rebate and child care discount. Alternative is family day care or hiring a nanny or au pair.
4. Sounds a decent amount.


----------



## jairichi

ankushcool said:


> I paid the visa fee on 13/09/2016 & CO allocated of GSM Adelaide on 19/09/206 asked me to upload documents. I completed uploading of documents on 06/10/2016 including medicals & PCC. Now the status on my immi account is Assessment in progress.. Can someone tell me what the meaning of status. Is case officer seeing my case or its just normal?? Pls if anybody knows....
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


It is normal. CO will visit your application after the allotted 28 days to upload your documents.


----------



## jairichi

The day your new passport was issued was the day your old passport was cancelled.


deepak12 said:


> Thats what I was thinking. But at top of Passport Details it says :
> *Enter details exactly as shown on the passport.*
> 
> So if I enter a date when it is stamped cancelled and there is no date on that stamp, it can be considered as false information.
> 
> What if I enter this details in current passport?
> 
> This thing is killing me and there is no information available on this.


----------



## Saraaa

warrenpat1987 said:


> Lodged on the 21st of Sep and still waiting


Lodged on 22nd sept!
Also waiting for CO /any update! 
We r in the same boat.


----------



## ronkar12

dvh said:


> No meaning for having an appointment in next 3 days. Your wife will have to go back for urine test later and they won't finalize the results until all tests are done.


Thanks for the advice. I will reschedule it to the 7th day as I dont want to mess up at the final stage of the process...


----------



## ronkar12

I will be uploading documents shortly...
As I see...the document count comes up to 52 for all three of us...
Anything I should be aware of...
And just to clarify...I will upload the bank statements under the category 'Bank Statements - Business'...

Thanks!


----------



## ronkar12

Hey guys...
Form 1221 should be uploaded in the 'evidence of character' category, right?


----------



## Manan008

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys...
> Form 1221 should be uploaded in the 'evidence of character' category, right?


Yes.. I uploaded it under the category Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment


----------



## deepak12

jairichi said:


> The day your new passport was issued was the day your old passport was cancelled.


Thanks for info.
I used the start date of new passport to specify expiry date of old passport. Lets hope they doesn't come back saying Wrong Info Provided


----------



## sharsha79

*Urgent Issue, Please help!!!*

Hi All,

I have an issue that i would like some one to please help me with.

I have lodged 189 visa on 13th sep,16 with all the documents where i claimed 15 points for my experience. Recently (2days back) i came to know from one of the companies that my designation as per their records is programmer whereas it should have been senior software engineer. 

Originally when i took the reference letter from them, i highlighted the mistake (by showing the service letter, relieving letter etc.) to them after which they gave me the updated reference letter but do not seem to have updated their records. I got my ACS done with sr. s/w engrr and submitted the same during visa lodging as well but i am worried that if they do the BG check, the company might give my designation as programmer. I have raised complaint and they are working on it but not sure by when they will be able to do it. 

Can anyone please let me know if this will be an issue??


----------



## ronkar12

Hey guys,
I have uploaded all the documents for myself, wife and kid. Status for all the uploaded documents are received.
Is there any where I should click submit to make 'final submission' or I can log out?


----------



## vikaschandra

sharsha79 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an issue that i would like some one to please help me with.
> 
> I have lodged 189 visa on 13th sep,16 with all the documents where i claimed 15 points for my experience. Recently (2days back) i came to know from one of the companies that my designation as per their records is programmer whereas it should have been senior software engineer.
> 
> Originally when i took the reference letter from them, i highlighted the mistake (by showing the service letter, relieving letter etc.) to them after which they gave me the updated reference letter but do not seem to have updated their records. I got my ACS done with sr. s/w engrr and submitted the same during visa lodging as well but i am worried that if they do the BG check, the company might give my designation as programmer. I have raised complaint and they are working on it but not sure by when they will be able to do it.
> 
> Can anyone please let me know if this will be an issue??


Well you can keep all the communication with your HR as t might come in handy if additional evidences to prove your designation is required. 
I personally don't think that designation should make any problem because the important thing they want to verify is roles and responsibilities. Which if you are able to satisfy should be ok.


----------



## vikaschandra

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> I have uploaded all the documents for myself, wife and kid. Status for all the uploaded documents are received.
> Is there any where I should click submit to make 'final submission' or I can log out?


If the status is "Application Received" you are done with submission


----------



## ronkar12

vikaschandra said:


> If the status is "Application Received" you are done with submission


The status in skill select says 'LODGED'...
is this fine?


----------



## ronkar12

Ok, the status says 'Received' in immiaccount...
So guess I am ok then.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Day 6, the wait is killing me 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Day 6, the wait is killing me
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


awesome!! i guess you must have wished the status change from application Received to Finalized within a Minute of submission... hard luck.. 

relax mate it will come when it has to.. good to be expect earlier result but no point being in anxiety and desperation...


----------



## Shaivi

Bairy said:


> Shaivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone getting grant from gsm brisbein or it has stop working
> 
> 
> 
> Me also applied under 351311 it's been 120days no verification nothing.
Click to expand...

Is your co from brisbein


----------



## Shaivi

Bairy said:


> Shaivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 173 days of visa lodge
> 111 days to employment verification
> 37 days of query solved
> No grant
> Realy pathetic,painic and exhahsting
> 
> 
> 
> Did you check with your CO about your application status? It's quite long time know.
Click to expand...

We dont have co contacted only got Query mail which we have replied 31 days back


----------



## ronkar12

ronkar12 said:


> Ok, the status says 'Received' in immiaccount...
> So guess I am ok then.


Sorry for the silly question...
I am right about the status, right?


----------



## gagneshsharma

Shaivi said:


> Is your co from brisbein




Shaivi, Jennie sent grant this week from Brisbane Gsm office. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ronkar12 said:


> Sorry for the silly question...
> I am right about the status, right?


Yes after submitting all your docs it will show the status as recieved 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaivi

dakshch said:


> Saraaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> God!!! Salute to you for hanging in there!
> 
> When was the last time you called or emailed them??
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, it's just around the corner now. All the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call them at the beginning of each month. Been doing it for past 7 months. Same usual reply of under routine assessment.
Click to expand...

Daksh any news for your visa?
We have fade upwakting stop calling them


----------



## ALI ZAR

*Update*

I am also waiting for the Grant.
CO asked for medicals and PCC on 12th Sept and i uploaded these documents on 29th sept..

Hoping for a good result ..INSHALLAH :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vikaschandra said:


> awesome!! i guess you must have wished the status change from application Received to Finalized within a Minute of submission... hard luck..
> 
> relax mate it will come when it has to.. good to be expect earlier result but no point being in anxiety and desperation...


True, iam going to stick around and help people in any way I can.  

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

ronkar12 said:


> Sorry for the silly question...
> I am right about the status, right?


Indeed


----------



## prashantbhagat

*Visa Lodge Question*

What should be mentioned in the main language Section in the Visa lodge.
We are native of Hindi heartland.

Thanks,
PKB


----------



## nikhil_k

prashantbhagat said:


> What should be mentioned in the main language Section in the Visa lodge.
> We are native of Hindi heartland.
> 
> Thanks,
> PKB


Then your main language is Hindi.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## warrenpat1987

gonnabeexpat said:


> Day 6, the wait is killing me
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Ha ha you're just as impatient as I am. Good to know I'm not the only one losing my mind. Day 17 and still waiting.


----------



## famy

I have lodged visa and uploaded documents. Now the status of my application is lodged. 
Anyone plz tell me the purpose of SUBMIT Application button in IMMI ACCOUNT? Do I need to click that also? 
And also I'm confused about import button. I can open my application so what's the need of import?


----------



## jairichi

famy said:


> I have lodged visa and uploaded documents. Now the status of my application is lodged.
> Anyone plz tell me the purpose of SUBMIT Application button in IMMI ACCOUNT? Do I need to click that also?
> And also I'm confused about import button. I can open my application so what's the need of import?


No need to click on 'Submit' button.
Import is for applicants who have filed their application through agents and want to monitor updates or progress.


----------



## hello8441

jairichi said:


> No need to click on 'Submit' button.
> Import is for applicants who have filed their application through agents and want to monitor updates or progress.


Regarding IMPORT if its so then its a good thing then. Want to know How can I monitor and track my application status when its filed through an agent???


----------



## dvh

hello8441 said:


> Regarding IMPORT if its so then its a good thing then. Want to know How can I monitor and track my application status when its filed through an agent???


Get the TRN (Transaction Reference Number) from your agent.
Log in to your immi account and click on import application.
Follow the prompts and you are done.
You can not only monitor the progress of your application, but also can see the list of uploaded documents, and communication that has happened regarding your case.


----------



## Bairy

Shaivi said:


> Is your co from brisbein


Yes CO from brisbein


----------



## hello8441

dvh said:


> Get the TRN (Transaction Reference Number) from your agent.
> Log in to your immi account and click on import application.
> Follow the prompts and you are done.
> You can not only monitor the progress of your application, but also can see the list of uploaded documents, and communication that has happened regarding your case.


Thanks for the information, thats so useful and new to me.
Need a little more help please.
The agent sent me the payment Receipt from DIBP, and it has *FTRN* is that the same TRN u mentioned?
Secondly, I dont have any immi account as every thing is filed by my agent, do u meant i should create a new one on immi account website for me??


----------



## dvh

hello8441 said:


> Thanks for the information, thats so useful and new to me.
> Need a little more help please.
> The agent sent me the payment Receipt from DIBP, and it has *FTRN* is that the same TRN u mentioned?
> Secondly, I dont have any immi account as every thing is filed by my agent, do u meant i should create a new one on immi account website for me??


FTRN is different than TRN. Look for Reference number, right before applicant name. It should be 10 digit alpha-numeric reference number.

Re: Immi account > You can open your personal immi account for whatever reason. It is always a good idea to monitor your case. Through monitoring a case, One of my friend found out that his agent didn't upload his passport copy at all under identity documents. He forced his agent to upload it. He received a direct grant within a week of that upload. It would have been CO Contact, asking for passport copy otherwise. I am not asking you to doubt your agent, but they are also human and mistakes do happen.
Link to open ImmiAccount: https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login


----------



## ankushcool

warrenpat1987 said:


> Ha ha you're just as impatient as I am. Good to know I'm not the only one losing my mind. Day 17 and still waiting.


Day 3 and same condition

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ankushcool said:


> Day 3 and same condition
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



Are you waiting for a grant on the day 3 and day 17th? Very very positive guys!


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> True, iam going to stick around and help people in any way I can.
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Great you have been doing good work helping out fellow mates


----------



## hello8441

dvh said:


> FTRN is different than TRN. Look for Reference number, right before applicant name. It should be 10 digit alpha-numeric reference number.
> 
> Re: Immi account > You can open your personal immi account for whatever reason. It is always a good idea to monitor your case. Through monitoring a case, One of my friend found out that his agent didn't upload his passport copy at all under identity documents. He forced his agent to upload it. He received a direct grant within a week of that upload. It would have been CO Contact, asking for passport copy otherwise. I am not asking you to doubt your agent, but they are also human and mistakes do happen.
> Link to open ImmiAccount: https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login


Thanks dvh, your advice is so valuable. I have created a new imm account and can see that I can access already lodged application using TRN or APP ID.
However I have only following numbers on the Payment Receipt, all are numerical values ONLY, 
Names: Primary/dependent applicants without any ID/NUMBER
Receipt Number: 12 digits number
FTRN: 10 digits number (No Alphabet)
Order ID: 10 digits number (No Alphabet)
Merchant ID: 8 digits ALPHA-numeric number
Auth Code: 6 digits number (No Alphabet)

It looks none of these is TRN or APP ID, Is there anyway to extract TRN or App Id from these numbers? I think my agent will not disclose TRN or APP ID directly to me.


----------



## dvh

hello8441 said:


> Thanks dvh, your advice is so valuable. I have created a new imm account and can see that I can access already lodged application using TRN or APP ID.
> However I have only following numbers on the Payment Receipt, all are numerical values ONLY,
> Names: Primary/dependent applicants without any ID/NUMBER
> Receipt Number: 12 digits number
> FTRN: 10 digits number (No Alphabet)
> Order ID: 10 digits number (No Alphabet)
> Merchant ID: 8 digits ALPHA-numeric number
> Auth Code: 6 digits number (No Alphabet)
> 
> It looks none of these is TRN or APP ID, Is there anyway to extract TRN or App Id from these numbers? I think my agent will not disclose TRN or APP ID directly to me.


You get TRN number for any visa application that is made online.

Not sure if you received different kind of receipt upon payment, but in the left column, where it says Details, find following highlighted number from the description that is given on the right-hand side. it is your TRN number.

Product and Description Qty Amount (AUD)
Reference No: *XXXXXXXXXX*
Main Applicant:

Else, You can get it from your agent.


----------



## hello8441

dvh said:


> You get TRN number for any visa application that is made online.
> 
> Not sure if you received different kind of receipt upon payment, but in the left column, where it says Details, find following highlighted number from the description that is given on the right-hand side. it is your TRN number.
> 
> Product and Description Qty Amount (AUD)
> Reference No: *XXXXXXXXXX*
> Main Applicant:
> 
> Else, You can get it from your agent.


Oh thanks.
the receipt is same that u mentioned. But my agent has removed/edit the TRN part from it.


----------



## dvh

hello8441 said:


> Oh thanks.
> the receipt is same that u mentioned. But my agent has removed/edit the TRN part from it.


Yes, can see it missing. Just ask your agent for it. I don't see any problem by sharing TRN number, unless your agent has their own plans...


----------



## mit.tolia

*Query for daughter born in US and Parents are Indian*

Hi Seniors,

Posting this query on behalf of my friend who is aspiring to migrate to Australia under 189 visa.

He and his wife are Indian citizens and hold an Indian Passport only. However their daughter was born in US while they were in US. Their daughter holds a US passport.

He wanted to know would he need to still apply for his daughter's PR visa or she can migrate to Australia without a PR as well since she holds US passport?

Thanks and Regards,

Mit Tolia


----------



## karthiktk

mit.tolia said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Posting this query on behalf of my friend who is aspiring to migrate to Australia under 189 visa.
> 
> He and his wife are Indian citizens and hold an Indian Passport only. However their daughter was born in US while they were in US. Their daughter holds a US passport.
> 
> He wanted to know would he need to still apply for his daughter's PR visa or she can migrate to Australia without a PR as well since she holds US passport?
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> 
> Mit Tolia


They have to apply PR for their daughter as well. US passport can be used for visa free visits for tourism but not for stay or work.


----------



## karthiktk

dvh said:


> Yes, can see it missing. Just ask your agent for it. I don't see any problem by sharing TRN number, unless your agent has their own plans...


As per the website, import option is for paper applications. Can it be used for online applications? As the agent has already lodged online, will importing it again to another account create any problems?


----------



## shivli

Do we need to submit employment proof of secondary applicant when we have not claimed points for partner?


----------



## chefbijoy

*skill assessment for chefs*

Hi guys My name is bijoy .I am from India. I am planning to apply for 189 subclass visa .I am a professionally qualified chef having 13 years experience. i am confused in deciding which RTO i shud use? VU OR VETESSESS...WHICH ONE IS GOOD FOR CHEFS ASSESSMENT,,,,,PLS HELP


----------



## dvh

karthiktk said:


> As per the website, import option is for paper applications. Can it be used for online applications? As the agent has already lodged online, will importing it again to another account create any problems?


I think import can be done for online applications only. I had a Student visa onshore application that was paper based. I am not able to import it into my Immi Account. But I was able to import my other online applications.

Importing your application to your personal Immi Account doesn't cause any problems at all. Just be sure not to try any experiment in there (Not sure if you will be allowed changes in imported applications though.).


----------



## Bairy

chefbijoy said:


> Hi guys My name is bijoy .I am from India. I am planning to apply for 189 subclass visa .I am a professionally qualified chef having 13 years experience. i am confused in deciding which RTO i shud use? VU OR VETESSESS...WHICH ONE IS GOOD FOR CHEFS ASSESSMENT,,,,,PLS HELP


Hi I am also chef, u need to applyto VETTASESS for your skill to get assessed


----------



## scholar83

Dear All,

I lodged visa application and paid visa fee for subclass 189 in September 2015. after that i was contacted multiple times by immigration officer for providing different documents, health certificates etc. last time i was contacted was in April 2016, however, after that i haven't heard from them. my question is, what is the actual processing time of 189 subclass? as it's more than 1 year since i lodged visa application.

really appreciate if someone please help out here.

Regards


----------



## Ayesha80

Today i got the Visa but this Unusucal thing happen with me and my family.

Can any one Guide me wa shold i do in this Regard ???

Plz help.


Grant Details

Visa Class Skilled Independent (Permanent) (class SI)
Visa Subclass Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
Visa Grant Date 07 October 2016
Travel Document Country PAKISTAN
Must Make First Entry to Australia Before 08 October 2016
Must Not Arrive After 07 October 2021


Best Regards / Ayesha


----------



## engradnan2828

Do someone know how to check VEVO for dependent applicants? as i can only check my (main applicant) status.


----------



## Amritbains206

Has anyone of you had a physical employment verification??? How common are they?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

shivli said:


> Do we need to submit employment proof of secondary applicant when we have not claimed points for partner?


No it would not be required


----------



## vikaschandra

Ayesha80 said:


> Today i got the Visa but this Unusucal thing happen with me and my family.
> 
> Can any one Guide me wa shold i do in this Regard ???
> 
> Plz help.
> 
> 
> Grant Details
> 
> Visa Class Skilled Independent (Permanent) (class SI)
> Visa Subclass Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
> Visa Grant Date 07 October 2016
> Travel Document Country PAKISTAN
> Must Make First Entry to Australia Before 08 October 2016
> Must Not Arrive After 07 October 2021
> 
> 
> Best Regards / Ayesha




Are you sure it is 2016?? this is impossible for anyone to be there in a day. call them on Monday and explain the situation.

Did you check the details on VEVO as well??


----------



## vikaschandra

engradnan2828 said:


> Do someone know how to check VEVO for dependent applicants? as i can only check my (main applicant) status.


User the grant number for family Passport number might not work for everyone


----------



## vikaschandra

Amritbains206 said:


> Has anyone of you had a physical employment verification??? How common are they?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


have seen it happening for fewer number of applicants but yes cannot rule out the possibility of not happening just be aware


----------



## aryulu

*Application Status is "Received"*

Hi Guys,

I have submitted my Visa Application on 05-Oct-2016, i see that the status is "Received" , but not "Lodged". Is that correct ? Was that not supposed to change to Lodged after i make the payment ?

Thanks !
Hari H Mamidi


----------



## shivli

vikaschandra said:


> shivli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we need to submit employment proof of secondary applicant when we have not claimed points for partner?
> 
> 
> 
> No it would not be required
Click to expand...

Thanks, what about education docs of co-applicant?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Ayesha80 said:


> Today i got the Visa but this Unusucal thing happen with me and my family.
> 
> Can any one Guide me wa shold i do in this Regard ???
> 
> Plz help.
> 
> 
> Grant Details
> 
> Visa Class Skilled Independent (Permanent) (class SI)
> Visa Subclass Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
> Visa Grant Date 07 October 2016
> Travel Document Country PAKISTAN
> Must Make First Entry to Australia Before 08 October 2016
> Must Not Arrive After 07 October 2021
> 
> 
> Best Regards / Ayesha



Thats very puzzling, call up dibp ? I mean today is 8th October, maybe this was a technical glitch . 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

aryulu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my Visa Application on 05-Oct-2016, i see that the status is "Received" , but not "Lodged". Is that correct ? Was that not supposed to change to Lodged after i make the payment ?
> 
> Thanks !
> Hari H Mamidi


It will say lodged in your skill select account , here it will be in recieved status. Welcome to the visa lodged club . I lodged my app on 1st October and it is in recieved status .

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

shivli said:


> Thanks, what about education docs of co-applicant?


Who is the Co-applicant do you mean primary applicant? If yes then "Yes" you must submit education documents as proof of evidence to your claims.


----------



## famy

Hi everyone. I have lodged visa now the next step is medical assessment. I want to get medicals before CO assigned. Can anyone brief me how to proceed? 
Dibp website says that you should not use "MY Health declaration" if you already lodged visa application. 
Now should I go ahead with organize health examination or should wait for Co toask me for it?


----------



## Aramani

Hi guys,

I have raised my VISA through an agent, i have provided my email and phone number in the form 80 and also submitted form 1193. So if the Co tries to contact/provide the grant, will i even receive the mail or only the agent will receive it. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dvh

Aramani said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have raised my VISA through an agent, i have provided my email and phone number in the form 80 and also submitted form 1193. So if the Co tries to contact/provide the grant, will i even receive the mail or only the agent will receive it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you have provided your details on form 1193, you should be getting the notifications, i guess.


----------



## shivli

vikaschandra said:


> shivli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, what about education docs of co-applicant?
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the Co-applicant do you mean primary applicant? If yes then "Yes" you must submit education documents as proof of evidence to your claims.
Click to expand...

Actually I meant secondary applicant


----------



## shivli

famy said:


> Hi everyone. I have lodged visa now the next step is medical assessment. I want to get medicals before CO assigned. Can anyone brief me how to proceed?
> Dibp website says that you should not use "MY Health declaration" if you already lodged visa application.
> Now should I go ahead with organize health examination or should wait for Co toask me for it?


You can click on organize health assessment,you will be directed to a form with yes/no option which you can fill and submit. You will get a e-medical report with your hap id listed, take a print of this and book your medical appointment


----------



## shivli

Do you need to submit form 80 for secondary applicant?


----------



## jairichi

shivli said:


> Do you need to submit form 80 for secondary applicant?


Yes, better.


----------



## ankursharma012

*DIBP contact number*

Hi All,

My application status is changes to finalised but I/My agent haven't got any mail from DIBP. Also, I can't see any grant letter in my Immi account. I dropped a mail to them two weeks back but got no response. Now, I am planning to call them.

Can you please suggest is the DIBP number +61 7 3136 7000 ? What is the best India time to call them ?


----------



## famy

shivli said:


> famy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I have lodged visa now the next step is medical assessment. I want to get medicals before CO assigned. Can anyone brief me how to proceed?
> Dibp website says that you should not use "MY Health declaration" if you already lodged visa application.
> Now should I go ahead with organize health examination or should wait for Co toask me for it?
> 
> 
> 
> You can click on organize health assessment,you will be directed to a form with yes/no option which you can fill and submit. You will get a e-medical report with your hap id listed, take a print of this and book your medical appointment
Click to expand...

Plz throw light on my second query. Its being advised by Dibp NOT to use my HEALTh DECLARATIONS, if you have already lodged visa application.
Should I wait for CO to ask me for Medicals


----------



## warrenpat1987

andreyx108b said:


> Are you waiting for a grant on the day 3 and day 17th? Very very positive guys!


Ha ha yes. Given by what's been happening lately - where people have been granted visas in a week or 2 (subject to uploading all documents including Form 80,1221 and medicals done)


----------



## famy

famy said:


> Hi everyone. I have lodged visa now the next step is medical assessment. I want to get medicals before CO assigned. Can anyone brief me how to proceed?
> Dibp website says that you should not use "MY Health declaration" if you already lodged visa application.
> Now should I go ahead with organize health examination or should wait for Co toask me for it?


Anyone here who got his medicals done before CO assigned and after visa lodgement ?


----------



## famy

warrenpat1987 said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you waiting for a grant on the day 3 and day 17th? Very very positive guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha yes. Given by what's been happening lately - where people have been granted visas in a week or 2 (subject to uploading all documents including Form 80,1221 and medicals done)
Click to expand...

Did you get your medicals done before Co assigned and after lodging application?


----------



## jairichi

famy said:


> Anyone here who got his medicals done before CO assigned and after visa lodgement ?


Majority of them take this route.


----------



## behlvipul

*Form 80 and 1221 ?*

Hey Guys,

Under which category should I upload form 80 and 1221 while uploading docs ?


----------



## Manan008

behlvipul said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Under which category should I upload form 80 and 1221 while uploading docs ?


evidence of character


----------



## maverick19

Hi Guys, I recently resigned from my job. I have claimed work experience for this job.
I am filling Form 1022 for updating this change.
I have a query for this form. What to fill in the following fields?

_Your visa and application details
Visa details (if known)
Date granted
Stay period
Visa class

Application details (if known)
Date of application
Lodged at
Visa class

Kindly help!_


----------



## Manan008

maverick19 said:


> Hi Guys, I recently resigned from my job. I have claimed work experience for this job.
> I am filling Form 1022 for updating this change.
> I have a query for this form. What to fill in the following fields?
> 
> _Your visa and application details
> Visa details (if known)
> Date granted
> Stay period
> Visa class
> 
> Application details (if known)
> Date of application
> Lodged at
> Visa class
> 
> Kindly help!_


_



Your visa and application details
Visa details (if known)
Date granted leave it empty
Stay period leave it empty
Visa class 189

Application details (if known)
Date of application Date on which u lodged visa 
Lodged at immiaccount
Visa class 189_


----------



## Manan008

Guys i lodged my application on 27th and uploaded all my documents on 27th and 28th September...


Now i have got some extra work proof documents (payslips). should i upload them ?


----------



## sam700

Hi Guys,

CO contacted me for medicals. However we are expecting a baby. What should I do to keep the Visa application on hold??

Thanks!!!
Sam


----------



## Manan008

sam700 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> CO contacted me for medicals. However we are expecting a baby. What should I do to keep the Visa application on hold??
> 
> Thanks!!!
> Sam


You have 28 days to upload it waise.


----------



## arunvpy

Hello,
Can anyone confirm me which section I should use to upload my resume for visa 189 application ?

Thanks,
Arun


----------



## sam700

Manan008 said:


> You have 28 days to upload it waise.


I think medicals cannot be completed for mother until baby is born. Normally application is put on hold until then. But i am not sure if I have to fill 1221 or just sending a mail to CO would work.


----------



## Manan008

arunvpy said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone confirm me which section I should use to upload my resume for visa 189 application ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Arun


work experince overseas evidence of suboption resume.


----------



## arunvpy

Manan008 said:


> work experince overseas evidence of suboption resume.


Thanks mate


----------



## warrenpat1987

famy said:


> Did you get your medicals done before Co assigned and after lodging application?


I actually got it done prior to lodging my application.


----------



## Prado

*Need help on ACS documentation formalities*

Hi, 

I am a .Net professional with 8yrs of experience in Designing and Developing end-to-end application and I am from Mumbai, India. 

I will be going for skills assessment this year with ACS
I have few questions before proceeding further.

1. Should I apply under *261312 - Developer Programmer* OR *261313 - Software Engineer*

2. I have done B.Sc. (IT) and M.Sc.(IT) from Mumbai University. I have applied for Transcript for both. BSc IT transcript will be given by College and certified by University Vice Chancellor. MSc IT transcript will be given directly by university. Is this sufficient or do I need to upload marksheet copies also in the ACS application?

3. I have managed to get Employment Reference letters from all my employers in the format mentioned on ACS website. Again is this sufficient or do I need to attach any more employment documents in ACS application?

4. As read on some forum ACS only accept color photocopies of the original documents. Is this correct?

5. Last, how to certify all the photocopies? Can I lawyer do that? Also is there any particular stamp format that we need to put on the photocopies?

6. Is there anything I am missing then please mention it.

I request you all to kindly reply as early as possible.


----------



## famy

warrenpat1987 said:


> famy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get your medicals done before Co assigned and after lodging application?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got it done prior to lodging my application.
Click to expand...

Yes most of the people do so. But I am still doubtful about my scenario as I have already lodged visa. Now confused as I should wait till Co asks or should proceed


----------



## famy

famy said:


> warrenpat1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> famy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get your medicals done before Co assigned and after lodging application?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got it done prior to lodging my application.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes most of the people do so. But I am still doubtful about my scenario as I have already lodged visa. Now confused as I should wait till Co asks or should proceed
Click to expand...

Any experienced mate can help me with this?


----------



## sam700

Hello Experts,

I have 8 years of Exp. I have uploaded all the documents.
Can you tell me how many bank statement is required for 189 Visa application?

Thanks in Advance!!!


----------



## famy

Anybody there??


----------



## famy

famy said:


> famy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> warrenpat1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> famy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get your medicals done before Co assigned and after lodging application?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got it done prior to lodging my application.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes most of the people do so. But I am still doubtful about my scenario as I have already lodged visa. Now confused as I should wait till Co asks or should proceed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any experienced mate can help me with this?
Click to expand...


Anybody is there???


----------



## famy

famy said:


> famy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I have lodged visa now the next step is medical assessment. I want to get medicals before CO assigned. Can anyone brief me how to proceed?
> Dibp website says that you should not use "MY Health declaration" if you already lodged visa application.
> Now should I go ahead with organize health examination or should wait for Co toask me for it?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here who got his medicals done before CO assigned and after visa lodgement ?
Click to expand...

Anyone who is clear about this??


----------



## gagneshsharma

famy said:


> Anyone who is clear about this??




Go ahead and schedule Medicals.
I lodged my visa on 05/09 and by 10/09 all Medicals were done and report uploaded with no action required status. 
Don't know when CO was assigned. 
Finally Received direct grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanishkster

Hello Everyone,

I am having my Australian PR Visa application processed via an immigration agent.
Here is the current status:

27 Aug 2016 : PTE (10 Points)
12 Sep 2016 : ACS Positive (261313 - Software Engineer)
16 Sep 2016 : EOI Submitted (189) - 65 Points
28 Sep 2016 : Invited

My passport doesn't have my Surname, however this field is mandatory in VISA application.
Immigration agent is advising to fill in my Given Name in Surname field also, but I don't think it is a good idea as I might get questioned during immigration.
During my ACS I had just put a dot i.e. "." in place of Surname and it worked. But it seems special characters are not allowed in VISA application.
Please advise, what would be the best approach?


----------



## vikaschandra

sam700 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> CO contacted me for medicals. However we are expecting a baby. What should I do to keep the Visa application on hold??
> 
> Thanks!!!
> Sam


Email the Co with the evidences of pregnancy and therby CO will put your case on hold until the baby arrives. You can later go for medicals and also request the Co to add the baby in tour application


----------



## vikaschandra

kanishkster said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am having my Australian PR Visa application processed via an immigration agent.
> Here is the current status:
> 
> 27 Aug 2016 : PTE (10 Points)
> 12 Sep 2016 : ACS Positive (261313 - Software Engineer)
> 16 Sep 2016 : EOI Submitted (189) - 65 Points
> 28 Sep 2016 : Invited
> 
> My passport doesn't have my Surname, however this field is mandatory in VISA application.
> Immigration agent is advising to fill in my Given Name in Surname field also, but I don't think it is a good idea as I might get questioned during immigration.
> During my ACS I had just put a dot i.e. "." in place of Surname and it worked. But it seems special characters are not allowed in VISA application.
> Please advise, what would be the best approach?


Put your first name in the family name field and leave the given names blank it will work this is what the applicants do who do not have surname


----------



## kanishkster

vikaschandra said:


> Put your first name in the family name field and leave the given names blank it will work this is what the applicants do who do not have surname


Hi vikaschandra,

Many thanks. 
Just reconfirming what you have advised.

In my Passport
======
Surname :
Given Name : Karan Singh

Recommended to fill in Visa Application
=======================
Family Name : Karan Singh
Given Name: 

I just checked my EOI application. Agent had filled as follows 
EOI
===
Family Name : Karan Singh
Given Name: Karan Singh

Post EOI, will I be allowed to edit the name while filling VISA application?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

kanishkster said:


> Hi vikaschandra,
> 
> Many thanks.
> Just reconfirming what you have advised.
> 
> In my Passport
> ======
> Surname :
> Given Name : Karan Singh
> 
> Recommended to fill in Visa Application
> =======================
> Family Name : Karan Singh
> Given Name:
> 
> I just checked my EOI application. Agent had filled as follows
> EOI
> ===
> Family Name : Karan Singh
> Given Name: Karan Singh
> 
> Post EOI, will I be allowed to edit the name while filling VISA application?


Yes you will be given a chance to change that 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## rk23

gagneshsharma said:


> Hi All,
> After 30 days today we have received grant letters for family members. Thank you all for your valuable inputs, suggestions and healthy discussions at this forum.
> We wish you all the very best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats mate.. I have submitted my application on 06-Oct-16 for the occupation code. Can you pls advise if you submitted Form 80/ Form 1229/ Resume with your application?

TIA


----------



## gagneshsharma

rk23 said:


> Congrats mate.. I have submitted my application on 06-Oct-16 for the occupation code. Can you pls advise if you submitted Form 80/ Form 1229/ Resume with your application?
> 
> 
> 
> TIA




Only Form 80. 
No resume and no form 1221. Don't know what form is 1229?
All the very best and wish you get the Grant very soon.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

gagneshsharma said:


> Only Form 80.
> No resume and no form 1221. Don't know what form is 1229?
> All the very best and wish you get the Grant very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations dude 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## rk23

gagneshsharma said:


> Only Form 80.
> No resume and no form 1221. Don't know what form is 1229?
> All the very best and wish you get the Grant very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a ton.. Form 80 has to be filled electronically or printed and scanned after filling?


----------



## ronkar12

Hey guys,
Anyone did their medicals in Apollo Chennai?
Please share your experience...

Thanks!


----------



## gagneshsharma

rk23 said:


> Thanks a ton.. Form 80 has to be filled electronically or printed and scanned after filling?




I believe this has been answered earlier in this forum many times. 

Either way, can use PDF editor to fill in electronically or scan. 
My file got corrupted because of incompatibility of softwares on Mac and Windows using back and forth. 
So filled electronically and generated PDF file from print command with scanned signature page. 
I would say it doesn't make any difference as long as its legible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> Anyone did their medicals in Apollo Chennai?
> Please share your experience...
> 
> Thanks!


I did!!! Call them up and fix appointment for the earliest slot. Go there an hour before the appointment. The whole process took me 3 hours. Take printout of your referral letter, 2 passport size photos and passport photocopies. No diet restrictions. For me they charged around 4.5k. remember to take a pen with you .

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12

gonnabeexpat said:


> I did!!! Call them up and fix appointment for the earliest slot. Go there an hour before the appointment. The whole process took me 3 hours. Take printout of your referral letter, 2 passport size photos and passport photocopies. No diet restrictions. For me they charged around 4.5k. remember to take a pen with you .
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Hi, thanks for the reply!
I have fixed an appointment and now they charge around 5.5k...
Guess you did it in recent times...
Can you tell me the sequence of tests as much as you can remember...

Thanks!


----------



## appzam

*Visa Lodged September 2016 - Waiting for grant*

Hi Guys,

Below are my visa lodge and docs uploading timelines

ANZ code: 261311 (Analyst Programmer - 75 pts)
Visa lodged: 28-Sep-16
Docs uploaded: 03-Oct-16
PCC uploaded: 05-Oct-16
Medicals completed: 03-Oct-16

What is the probability of getting a CO assigned or a direct grant in the next fortnight?

Any info on the current grant status would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## sam700

vikaschandra said:


> Email the Co with the evidences of pregnancy and therby CO will put your case on hold until the baby arrives. You can later go for medicals and also request the Co to add the baby in tour application


Thanks !!!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ronkar12 said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply!
> I have fixed an appointment and now they charge around 5.5k...
> Guess you did it in recent times...
> Can you tell me the sequence of tests as much as you can remember...
> 
> Thanks!


I took my medicals on Sept 29. Nothing much actually , the usual, blood , urone , x-ray test . One doctor will feel you up to ser whether you have had any surgical scars. Thats pretty much it. 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## famy

gagneshsharma said:


> rk23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats mate.. I have submitted my application on 06-Oct-16 for the occupation code. Can you pls advise if you submitted Form 80/ Form 1229/ Resume with your application?
> 
> 
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only Form 80.
> No resume and no form 1221. Don't know what form is 1229?
> All the very best and wish you get the Grant very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Congratulations! I want to ask that did you upload medicals upfront? Or Co asked? Did you claim experience points and what is your profession?


----------



## jairichi

ronkar12 said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply!
> I have fixed an appointment and now they charge around 5.5k...
> Guess you did it in recent times...
> Can you tell me the sequence of tests as much as you can remember...
> 
> Thanks!


Apollo Will you be meeting our AMMA, CM of Tamil Nadu?


----------



## jairichi

You are asking your question the wrong thread. This thread is for members who have received their invite and in the process of lodging or have lodged their visa.
1. Depends on your roles and responsibilities.
2. Look at link provided below and check how a document has to be certified for ACS assessment.
3. Yes.
4. Color scans.
5. Check this link. https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf



Prado said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a .Net professional with 8yrs of experience in Designing and Developing end-to-end application and I am from Mumbai, India.
> 
> I will be going for skills assessment this year with ACS
> I have few questions before proceeding further.
> 
> 1. Should I apply under *261312 - Developer Programmer* OR *261313 - Software Engineer*
> 
> 2. I have done B.Sc. (IT) and M.Sc.(IT) from Mumbai University. I have applied for Transcript for both. BSc IT transcript will be given by College and certified by University Vice Chancellor. MSc IT transcript will be given directly by university. Is this sufficient or do I need to upload marksheet copies also in the ACS application?
> 
> 3. I have managed to get Employment Reference letters from all my employers in the format mentioned on ACS website. Again is this sufficient or do I need to attach any more employment documents in ACS application?
> 
> 4. As read on some forum ACS only accept color photocopies of the original documents. Is this correct?
> 
> 5. Last, how to certify all the photocopies? Can I lawyer do that? Also is there any particular stamp format that we need to put on the photocopies?
> 
> 6. Is there anything I am missing then please mention it.
> 
> I request you all to kindly reply as early as possible.


----------



## arunvpy

Hi guys,

There is a gap of 7 months (October 2007 to May 2008) from the completion of my degree till the my first employment. 
Do anyone know where I should highlight it in the visa application (visa 189) ?


----------



## jairichi

arunvpy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> There is a gap of 7 months (October 2007 to May 2008) from the completion of my degree till the my first employment.
> Do anyone know where I should highlight it in the visa application (visa 189) ?


Check form 80 and 1221.


----------



## dvh

Hi Guys,

The wait is over....received an email about visa grant this morning. Hope you all get yours soon.
Thank you everyone for helping and sharing experiences with each other. It really makes everyone's life easier.
Keep it up.

Thank you.


----------



## andreyx108b

sam700 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> CO contacted me for medicals. However we are expecting a baby. What should I do to keep the Visa application on hold??
> 
> Thanks!!!
> Sam




Just send them letter, explaining your case and add evidence of pregnancy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

dvh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The wait is over....received an email about visa grant this morning. Hope you all get yours soon.
> Thank you everyone for helping and sharing experiences with each other. It really makes everyone's life easier.
> Keep it up.
> 
> Thank you.




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kooljack007

dvh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The wait is over....received an email about visa grant this morning. Hope you all get yours soon.
> Thank you everyone for helping and sharing experiences with each other. It really makes everyone's life easier.
> Keep it up.
> 
> Thank you.


Congrats!! ☺ Which team handled your case?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## dvh

kooljack007 said:


> Congrats!! ☺ Which team handled your case?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Mine was with GSM Adelaide.


----------



## nd1

Hello.. I am new to this forum and have lodged application. CO has requested some documents. I have uploaded them. Currently the status is Information Requested. Should I click in Information Provided button? How does this work? If I don't click on Information Provided button when will the CO review my case again? Any information would be highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jairichi

nd1 said:


> Hello.. I am new to this forum and have lodged application. CO has requested some documents. I have uploaded them. Currently the status is Information Requested. Should I click in Information Provided button? How does this work? If I don't click on Information Provided button when will the CO review my case again? Any information would be highly appreciated. Thanks


If you have uploaded all documents requested by CO then click on 'information provided' button. Your application status update might change to 'assessment in progress'.


----------



## ronkar12

jairichi said:


> Apollo Will you be meeting our AMMA, CM of Tamil Nadu?


Lol!!!
Fortunately I will not be going to that building


----------



## nd1

jairichi said:


> If you have uploaded all documents requested by CO then click on 'information provided' button. Your application status update might change to 'assessment in progress'.


Thanks Jairichi.... My agent has uploaded all the document 4 days after it was requested... but he has not clicked 'information provided' button... when asked he says its ok.. even if it is not clicked the case will be reviewed by Co after 28 days... Its already 26 days when the information was requested.. I feel I have lost 3 weeks time in this as the button was not clicked...


----------



## arunvpy

Manan008 said:


> work experince overseas evidence of suboption resume.





jairichi said:


> Check form 80 and 1221.


Thanks a lot


----------



## Qurat77

*Processing Evisa application*

Hi

We have received a positive EOI and in process of completing the visa application. We are now at the documents upload step. 

1. I know that we need to upload colored notarized copies of documents. Just wanted to confirm if that's the case for passport and IELTS too? or for passport and IELTS do we need to submit originals scanned copies.

2. Though I have gone through documents checklist. But I will appreciate if someone can verify that following documents are sufficient.
a) identification- passport for all family members
b) Our national identity cards (for adults, for children,in Pakistan we have something called formB)
c) In Pakistan we get FRC (Family registration certificate). To allow them to verify my spouse and my children relationship to me. 
d) Birth certificates ( to verify age)
e) Marriage certificate and translation
f)For job ( we have job reference letter, pay slips, annual income certificates, and bank statements)
g) IELTS for me and my husband
h) All required education related documents
i) PCC and health certificates (pending)

Some one said we should submit kids school certificates as well. Should we?

TIA


----------



## hello8441

dvh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The wait is over....received an email about visa grant this morning. Hope you all get yours soon.
> Thank you everyone for helping and sharing experiences with each other. It really makes everyone's life easier.
> Keep it up.
> 
> Thank you.


Many Congratsss


----------



## hello8441

nd1 said:


> Thanks Jairichi.... My agent has uploaded all the document 4 days after it was requested... but he has not clicked 'information provided' button... when asked he says its ok.. even if it is not clicked the case will be reviewed by Co after 28 days... Its already 26 days when the information was requested.. I feel I have lost 3 weeks time in this as the button was not clicked...



How you come to know that your Agent has not pressed the button.??
Do you have visibility of your visa application in immi account?


----------



## tikki2282

dvh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The wait is over....received an email about visa grant this morning. Hope you all get yours soon.
> Thank you everyone for helping and sharing experiences with each other. It really makes everyone's life easier.
> Keep it up.
> 
> Thank you.




Congrats


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dvh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The wait is over....received an email about visa grant this morning. Hope you all get yours soon.
> Thank you everyone for helping and sharing experiences with each other. It really makes everyone's life easier.
> Keep it up.
> 
> Thank you.


Congratulations due your time line please 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## nd1

hello8441 said:


> How you come to know that your Agent has not pressed the button.??
> Do you have visibility of your visa application in immi account?


I created another immi account and imported my application using TRN no.


----------



## ankushcool

dvh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The wait is over....received an email about visa grant this morning. Hope you all get yours soon.
> Thank you everyone for helping and sharing experiences with each other. It really makes everyone's life easier.
> Keep it up.
> 
> Thank you.


Congrats mate...ur timeline please??

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## dvh

ankushcool said:


> Congrats mate...ur timeline please??
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Hi Ankush,
The timeline details are in my signature.


----------



## dvh

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations due your time line please
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Check my signature for the timeline.


----------



## Abubakr

nd1 said:


> hello8441 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How you come to know that your Agent has not pressed the button.??
> Do you have visibility of your visa application in immi account?
> 
> 
> 
> I created another immi account and imported my application using TRN no.
Click to expand...

Cant you just press it yourself and end your worries ??!


----------



## rashmitsingh

Hello everyone,

I am new to this forum, and a common things brings us all here.

I lodged my visa application with PCC and health examination and all other required documents on 17 June 2016, Adelaide GSM contacted me on 07 July 2016 for form 80, completed the form and uploaded on 12th July 2016. Its been 3 months since, and I have not been contacted back. My application on IMMI still reads "Assessment in Progress". 

Do you guys have any suggestion for me, or my only hope is to keep waiting. 

Thanks for your help!
Rashmit.


----------



## yadavtinu

How to get pcc here in india?
I am applying on passport site but it's not showing any appointment since last two weeks and I am not able to select dates as well. 
Can anyone help me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12

Hey guys,
While generating referral letter for my 4 year old son...it asks for 'relationship to the client'...
I have selected 'Son (incl. in-law)'

Please confirm if that is right...
Sorry for my silly posts...just want to make things sure...

Thanks!


----------



## hari_it_ram

Hi Ronkar12,

Once you are done with the Medicals, could you please share how the things went. especially with the latest developments over there in Chennai, Apollo.



ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> While generating referral letter for my 4 year old son...it asks for 'relationship to the client'...
> I have selected 'Son (incl. in-law)'
> 
> Please confirm if that is right...
> Sorry for my silly posts...just want to make things sure...
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## fahim_shahid

Its been nearly three weeks since I submitted and my Immiaccount status is till showing "received". Also, I do not know what is the location of my case officer. I have not received any email from them. I have uploaded all the forms, PCCs and my medical also was finalized two weeks ago. I am pretty new in this and want to know the general scenario about when I can expect my status to be changed into "Assessment in Progress".


----------



## gonnabeexpat

fahim_shahid said:


> Its been nearly three weeks since I submitted and my Immiaccount status is till showing "received". Also, I do not know what is the location of my case officer. I have not received any email from them. I have uploaded all the forms, PCCs and my medical also was finalized two weeks ago. I am pretty new in this and want to know the general scenario about when I can expect my status to be changed into "Assessment in Progress".


Welcome to the club dude. I submitted my app on Oct 1 , uploaded all the docs and medicals as well. Still my status is showing as recieved. 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12

hari_it_ram said:


> Hi Ronkar12,
> 
> Once you are done with the Medicals, could you please share how the things went. especially with the latest developments over there in Chennai, Apollo.


Sure, I can do that.


----------



## andreyx108b

fahim_shahid said:


> Its been nearly three weeks since I submitted and my Immiaccount status is till showing "received". Also, I do not know what is the location of my case officer. I have not received any email from them. I have uploaded all the forms, PCCs and my medical also was finalized two weeks ago. I am pretty new in this and want to know the general scenario about when I can expect my status to be changed into "Assessment in Progress".




It may never change to that, it may go to finalized. 

Otherwise anything from 1 week to 12 weeks and more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

andreyx108b said:


> It may never change to that, it may go to finalized.
> 
> Otherwise anything from 1 week to 12 weeks and more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 this. 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

appzam said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Below are my visa lodge and docs uploading timelines
> 
> ANZ code: 261311 (Analyst Programmer - 75 pts)
> Visa lodged: 28-Sep-16
> Docs uploaded: 03-Oct-16
> PCC uploaded: 05-Oct-16
> Medicals completed: 03-Oct-16
> 
> What is the probability of getting a CO assigned or a direct grant in the next fortnight?
> 
> Any info on the current grant status would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Most of the applicants here on the forum are referring to the available tracker to predict the further proceedings you can check the analytics


----------



## fahim_shahid

gonnabeexpat said:


> Welcome to the club dude. I submitted my app on Oct 1 , uploaded all the docs and medicals as well. Still my status is showing as recieved.
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. I think all I have to do is be patient. Worrying about it and checking the status in every 1 hour will not do any good. Lol. Thanks a lot for sharing your case as well. Who knows we may get the notification on the same day.
Fingers crossed buddy.


----------



## shahshyam2007

Hi Guys !!

Have been waiting since the last 5 months to post this ... Got the GRANT early morning today.

Thank you all providing your extremely valuable inputs ! Wishing you a quick grant !!

Below are my timelines:

Visa 189 
Accountant (General) - 221111
PTE: 13 Feb 2016 (90)
EOI Submitted: 13 April 2016 (75 Points) 
Invite: 27 April 2016 
Visa Lodged: 3 May 2016 
CO contact: 17 May 2016 (current employer reference, Medicals, spouse relationship)
Documents provided: 7 June 2016
AHC Call: 13 September 2016
Grant: 10 October 2016


----------



## fahim_shahid

andreyx108b said:


> It may never change to that, it may go to finalized.
> 
> Otherwise anything from 1 week to 12 weeks and more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, one of my friends got the direct grant within one month and his status was always "received".


----------



## behlvipul

*Form 80*

HI Guys,

I completed my graduation in June,2013 and joined an IT firm in Dec,2013. I haven't mentioned this gap of 5 months in the Form 80 and have already uploaded it. What Shall I do ?


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations



shahshyam2007 said:


> Hi Guys !!
> 
> Have been waiting since the last 5 months to post this ... Got the GRANT early morning today.
> 
> Thank you all providing your extremely valuable inputs ! Wishing you a quick grant !!
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> 
> Visa 189
> Accountant (General) - 221111
> PTE: 13 Feb 2016 (90)
> EOI Submitted: 13 April 2016 (75 Points)
> Invite: 27 April 2016
> Visa Lodged: 3 May 2016
> CO contact: 17 May 2016 (current employer reference, Medicals, spouse relationship)
> Documents provided: 7 June 2016
> AHC Call: 13 September 2016
> Grant: 10 October 2016


----------



## maverick19

Sush1 said:


> Congratulations




Hey
What was asked on the AHC call.
Have you claimed work ex?
Was there an employment verification? Which team - Adelaide or Brisbane?
Are you onshore?
What time during the day did you get the AHC call? 

Sorry, too many questions, but I applied in the same occupation and you are the only accountant who has got the grant since in recent months.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick19

shahshyam2007 said:


> Hi Guys !!
> 
> Have been waiting since the last 5 months to post this ... Got the GRANT early morning today.
> 
> Thank you all providing your extremely valuable inputs ! Wishing you a quick grant !!
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> 
> Visa 189
> Accountant (General) - 221111
> PTE: 13 Feb 2016 (90)
> EOI Submitted: 13 April 2016 (75 Points)
> Invite: 27 April 2016
> Visa Lodged: 3 May 2016
> CO contact: 17 May 2016 (current employer reference, Medicals, spouse relationship)
> Documents provided: 7 June 2016
> AHC Call: 13 September 2016
> Grant: 10 October 2016




Hey
What was asked on the AHC call.
Have you claimed work ex?
Was there an employment verification? Which team - Adelaide or Brisbane?
Are you onshore?
What time during the day did you get the AHC call? 

Sorry, too many questions, but I applied in the same occupation and you are the only accountant who has got the grant since in recent months.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sush1

You are asking questions to wrong person.

But definitely with God's Grace, it will come.



maverick19 said:


> Hey
> What was asked on the AHC call.
> Have you claimed work ex?
> Was there an employment verification? Which team - Adelaide or Brisbane?
> Are you onshore?
> What time during the day did you get the AHC call?
> 
> Sorry, too many questions, but I applied in the same occupation and you are the only accountant who has got the grant since in recent months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kooljack007

shahshyam2007 said:


> Hi Guys !!
> 
> Have been waiting since the last 5 months to post this ... Got the GRANT early morning today.
> 
> Thank you all providing your extremely valuable inputs ! Wishing you a quick grant !!
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> 
> Visa 189
> Accountant (General) - 221111
> PTE: 13 Feb 2016 (90)
> EOI Submitted: 13 April 2016 (75 Points)
> Invite: 27 April 2016
> Visa Lodged: 3 May 2016
> CO contact: 17 May 2016 (current employer reference, Medicals, spouse relationship)
> Documents provided: 7 June 2016
> AHC Call: 13 September 2016
> Grant: 10 October 2016


Congrats!!☺

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ankushcool

gonnabeexpat said:


> Welcome to the club dude. I submitted my app on Oct 1 , uploaded all the docs and medicals as well. Still my status is showing as recieved.
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


What's the difference between 'received' and 'Assessment in progress'.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick19

Sush1 said:


> You are asking questions to wrong person.
> 
> 
> 
> But definitely with God's Grace, it will come.




Yes, I realised it after I pressed send! 
Thanks!! Eagerly waiting!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

shahshyam2007 said:


> Hi Guys !!
> 
> Have been waiting since the last 5 months to post this ... Got the GRANT early morning today.
> 
> Thank you all providing your extremely valuable inputs ! Wishing you a quick grant !!
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> 
> Visa 189
> Accountant (General) - 221111
> PTE: 13 Feb 2016 (90)
> EOI Submitted: 13 April 2016 (75 Points)
> Invite: 27 April 2016
> Visa Lodged: 3 May 2016
> CO contact: 17 May 2016 (current employer reference, Medicals, spouse relationship)
> Documents provided: 7 June 2016
> AHC Call: 13 September 2016
> Grant: 10 October 2016


Congratulations!!!!

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

ronkar12 said:


> Sure, I can do that.


Looks like he is looking to gain first hand actual report about our AMMA


----------



## jairichi

behlvipul said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I completed my graduation in June,2013 and joined an IT firm in Dec,2013. I haven't mentioned this gap of 5 months in the Form 80 and have already uploaded it. What Shall I do ?


Probably CO will get back to you about that gap. Or you can fill relevant form and update.


----------



## behlvipul

*Form 80*



jairichi said:


> Probably CO will get back to you about that gap. Or you can fill relevant form and update.


Thanks Jai, Do we need to update the gap from date of birth up until first employment ? In that case I have missed 2 updates then. 

I guess I should fill the relevant form to avoid delays. Which form is this ?


----------



## praveenspb

shahshyam2007 said:


> Hi Guys !!
> 
> Have been waiting since the last 5 months to post this ... Got the GRANT early morning today.
> 
> Thank you all providing your extremely valuable inputs ! Wishing you a quick grant !!
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> 
> Visa 189
> Accountant (General) - 221111
> PTE: 13 Feb 2016 (90)
> EOI Submitted: 13 April 2016 (75 Points)
> Invite: 27 April 2016
> Visa Lodged: 3 May 2016
> CO contact: 17 May 2016 (current employer reference, Medicals, spouse relationship)
> Documents provided: 7 June 2016
> AHC Call: 13 September 2016
> Grant: 10 October 2016


Congrats...
what was asked in AHC call?


----------



## jairichi

behlvipul said:


> Thanks Jai, Do we need to update the gap from date of birth up until first employment ? In that case I have missed 2 updates then.
> 
> I guess I should fill the relevant form to avoid delays. Which form is this ?


Form 1023.


----------



## ronkar12

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> While generating referral letter for my 4 year old son...it asks for 'relationship to the client'...
> I have selected 'Son (incl. in-law)'
> 
> Please confirm if that is right...
> Sorry for my silly posts...just want to make things sure...
> 
> Thanks!


Hope I am right


----------



## ronkar12

jairichi said:


> Looks like he is looking to gain first hand actual report about our AMMA


No comments


----------



## cyberbeast07

Guys, 
I need a quick suggestion.
I have a dependent parent with me, of whom I couldn't file for dependent VISA with me on 189.
I have just filed for 189 VISA on last Friday for me and my spouse... But, I did show that I have 1 single non-migrating dependent parent, who is not Australian resident or citizen.

Now, its regarding medical examination..

*Does my dependent parent (of whom I haven't file for dependent PR with me) also have to go through medical examination?*

I'm asking this because I'm falling short on money perspective.


----------



## BHPS

*Any thoughts!*



BHPS said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> could you clarify the logic for GSM allocation dates and how it works ?
> 
> Does it mean the September lodged applications would be given priority? not sure!
> 
> Any idea!
> 
> Thanks



Just for my own curiosity how does it work ?


----------



## hello8441

nd1 said:


> I created another immi account and imported my application using TRN no.


Good, thanks
Your agent shared the TRN with you or you managed to get it thru some other way?
Does importing application to your account caused any changes to original/agent account?
Importing app to your account requires agent approval??


----------



## roy1947

Hi,

If I apply for PR only for myself now.

Can someone tell me how much time it will take to sponser my spouse later ?

Will the process be faster if I sponser while being at onshore or off-shore ?? or no effect on processing time ?

Thank-you


----------



## Jaimin

*How much more time it will take!!!*

I have applied on 15 Feb 2016 and Assessment commencement email received on 22 Feb since then there is no correspondence from department. I am clueless why and what is taking so long.

Any Idea what is going on???
I am losing hope.


----------



## jairichi

roy1947 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If I apply for PR only for myself now.
> 
> Can someone tell me how much time it will take to sponser my spouse later ?
> 
> Will the process be faster if I sponser while being at onshore or off-shore ?? or no effect on processing time ?
> 
> Thank-you


12 to 15 months for partner visa processing and you need to be onshore. It is expensive.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/801-


----------



## jairichi

Jaimin said:


> I have applied on 15 Feb 2016 and Assessment commencement email received on 22 Feb since then there is no correspondence from department. I am clueless why and what is taking so long.
> 
> Any Idea what is going on???
> I am losing hope.


Did you contact DIBP?


----------



## andreyx108b

Jaimin said:


> I have applied on 15 Feb 2016 and Assessment commencement email received on 22 Feb since then there is no correspondence from department. I am clueless why and what is taking so long.
> 
> 
> 
> Any Idea what is going on???
> 
> I am losing hope.




No need to loose hope. You will get it soon or later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uday63

Hi Guys,

I would like to go ahead with medicals before lodging Visa.

I am expecting 189 EOI in tomorrow's round.

If not, I would like to go ahead with 190 NSW.

Is medicals same for both 190 and 189?

In the application, I selected the option for 189.

Can this be used for 190 NSW also?

Please advise.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanishkster

gonnabeexpat said:


> Yes you will be given a chance to change that
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Thanks  

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## nd1

hello8441 said:


> Good, thanks
> Your agent shared the TRN with you or you managed to get it thru some other way?
> Does importing application to your account caused any changes to original/agent account?
> Importing app to your account requires agent approval??


Yes he did. No. it didn't change anything to original account


----------



## samgee002

Pls does anyone have Monica & Alexandra CO's from Brisbane?


----------



## Jaimin

jairichi said:


> Did you contact DIBP?


Yes 4 times I have called DIBP and every time same reply "We don't require anything from you at the moment and you will hear soon from us. Please be patient."


----------



## jairichi

Jaimin said:


> Yes 4 times I have called DIBP and every time same reply "We don't require anything from you at the moment and you will hear soon from us. Please be patient."


Ok. Did you check with your previous and current employers whether there was any employment verification?


----------



## Jaimin

jairichi said:


> Ok. Did you check with your previous and current employers whether there was any employment verification?


Yes already in touch with my previous employers they haven't got any inquiry.


----------



## jairichi

Jaimin said:


> Yes already in touch with my previous employers they haven't got any inquiry.


Ok. Cannot suggest you the next course of action in this situation. Only option is for you to wait and regularly contact DIBP for an update.


----------



## shahshyam2007

maverick19 said:


> Hey
> What was asked on the AHC call.
> Have you claimed work ex?
> Was there an employment verification? Which team - Adelaide or Brisbane?
> Are you onshore?
> What time during the day did you get the AHC call?
> 
> Sorry, too many questions, but I applied in the same occupation and you are the only accountant who has got the grant since in recent months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

I got a call from AHC at around 11 in the morning. They just check on my dob, joining dates, roles and responsibilities etc. Thankfully I had the document relating to roles and responsibilities handy and reproduced it verbatim 

I had claimed 10 point for work-ex and am offshore (never visited AUS). As far as I know, there was no employment verification for me.

A CO from Brisbane team was allotted and they did a very thorough check of all my documents.

Accountants are cursed these days and mostly we get a grant only after 4-5 months (other than a few exceptions).


----------



## Jaimin

jairichi said:


> Ok. Cannot suggest you the next course of action in this situation. Only option is for you to wait and regularly contact DIBP for an update.


Thanks buddy,
Actually I am onshore applicant having 489 Visa and
My wife and son are in india and I am thiking to apply visitor visa for them while waiting for PR. I am so desperate to see them now. I hope I get atleast visitor visa granted for them.


----------



## maverick19

shahshyam2007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I got a call from AHC at around 11 in the morning. They just check on my dob, joining dates, roles and responsibilities etc. Thankfully I had the document relating to roles and responsibilities handy and reproduced it verbatim
> 
> 
> 
> I had claimed 10 point for work-ex and am offshore (never visited AUS). As far as I know, there was no employment verification for me.
> 
> 
> 
> A CO from Brisbane team was allotted and they did a very thorough check of all my documents.
> 
> 
> 
> Accountants are cursed these days and mostly we get a grant only after 4-5 months (other than a few exceptions).




Thanks shahshyam2007. Congratulations to you! I'm on the edge of my seat and waiting eagerly. And yea, 4-5 month processing time seems to be the known trend. I lodged my application on June 22 and it has been allocated to the Adelaide team. Thanks a lot for answering my questions. Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

Jaimin said:


> Thanks buddy,
> Actually I am onshore applicant having 489 Visa and
> My wife and son are in india and I am thiking to apply visitor visa for them while waiting for PR. I am so desperate to see them now. I hope I get atleast visitor visa granted for them.


If you have included them in your PR application I think it is not easy to get a visitor visa. A visitor visa is generally given for applicants with an intent to return. With a PR visa applied it is not possible to demonstrate that. You can probably write to GSM office describing your situation in detail hoping that it might help you get a positive outcome.


----------



## BHPS

shahshyam2007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a call from AHC at around 11 in the morning. They just check on my dob, joining dates, roles and responsibilities etc. Thankfully I had the document relating to roles and responsibilities handy and reproduced it verbatim
> 
> I had claimed 10 point for work-ex and am offshore (never visited AUS). As far as I know, there was no employment verification for me.
> 
> A CO from Brisbane team was allotted and they did a very thorough check of all my documents.
> 
> Accountants are cursed these days and mostly we get a grant only after 4-5 months (other than a few exceptions).




Sorry just to confirm , Did you got the call from AHC and the Grant same day?


----------



## shahshyam2007

BHPS said:


> Sorry just to confirm , Did you got the call from AHC and the Grant same day?


No bro ! Got a call from AHC on 13 September 2016. Got the grant today !


----------



## BHPS

shahshyam2007 said:


> No bro ! Got a call from AHC on 13 September 2016. Got the grant today !


Many Thanks for your clarification and Congratulations for getting this success. 
Good Luck for future.

Please pray for us.

Thanks


----------



## Manan008

cyberbeast07 said:


> Guys,
> I need a quick suggestion.
> I have a dependent parent with me, of whom I couldn't file for dependent VISA with me on 189.
> I have just filed for 189 VISA on last Friday for me and my spouse... But, I did show that I have 1 single non-migrating dependent parent, who is not Australian resident or citizen.
> 
> Now, its regarding medical examination..
> 
> *Does my dependent parent (of whom I haven't file for dependent PR with me) also have to go through medical examination?*
> 
> I'm asking this because I'm falling short on money perspective.



Yes good chances they will have to.


----------



## shaancm

samgee002 said:


> Pls does anyone have Monica & Alexandra CO's from Brisbane?




My CO is Alexandra, requested for additional docs on 19 sep..uploaded today.
Shaan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bairy

125 days still waiting &#55357;&#56866;&#55357;&#56866;


----------



## Abubakr

shahshyam2007 said:


> BHPS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry just to confirm , Did you got the call from AHC and the Grant same day?
> 
> 
> 
> No bro ! Got a call from AHC on 13 September 2016. Got the grant today !
Click to expand...

From where did u get the call??.. australia or your home country???


----------



## Abubakr

Bairy said:


> 125 days still waiting &#55357;&#56866;&#55357;&#56866;


Im 93 days and still waiting


----------



## Bairy

Abubakr said:


> Im 93 days and still waiting


What's is your occupation code?


----------



## Manu90

Hi all 

First of all many many congratulations to all who got the grant today. 

I have applied for 189 on 4 August 2016 and CO contact me on 2 October for further information which was my resume and there is no contact from immigration since then. The status shows "assessment in progress". My team is GSM Brisbane. What should I do? My agent suggested me to wait till normal processing time. But I am waiting for VAC 2 request from CO. 

Thanks 
Manu


----------



## momentum

Anyone recently got assigned a CO to his/her application? My visa lodge date is Sp 27th, anyone with CO assigned around this date?


----------



## Manu90

Sorry for mistake it was 2 September instead October so more than 28 days now


----------



## hello8441

momentum said:


> Anyone recently got assigned a CO to his/her application? My visa lodge date is Sp 27th, anyone with CO assigned around this date?


Yes, visa lodge on 24 sep
Co assigned on 6 oct


----------



## Abubakr

Bairy said:


> Abubakr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im 93 days and still waiting
> 
> 
> 
> What's is your occupation code?
Click to expand...

Im civil engineer


----------



## Bairy

Abubakr said:


> Im civil engineer


the Grant rates for civil engineer is quite fast and high so you don't worry u will get good news soon.


----------



## behlvipul

hello8441 said:


> Yes, visa lodge on 24 sep
> Co assigned on 6 oct


Visa Lodged on 29th September,16. CO not assigned yet


----------



## Siddharthjain1691

*263111*

Details:
Invitation received : 6th July 2016
Formalities completed, docs uploaded : 15th July 2016
was asked for a couple of docs more, submitted : 21st July 2016
Total points : 60

Since then I haven't heard back on my application from my agent.
It is has been close to 3 months.

Is it true that folks who applied for 263111 have longer wait time ?
has anyone received verification call from the department ?

Thanks,
Siddharth


----------



## Amritbains206

Hey all, i just applied. i am in the process of submitting documents. The limit of 60 documents is per applicant(including spouse and kids) or is it 60 for each individual??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viaan

Amritbains206 said:


> Hey all, i just applied. i am in the process of submitting documents. The limit of 60 documents is per applicant(including spouse and kids) or is it 60 for each individual??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

Its 60 for each individual

Viaan


----------



## kanishkster

Hi Guys,

One quick query on PCC (India).
I have many valid address proofs for my current address.
However for my spouse (dependent VISA), I have only following:
1. Joint account holder with me in one of the bank accounts. Passbook is available for same. 
2. Marriage Certificate.

Will this suffice for her for applying for PCC?


----------



## Numair16

Hey everyone, not sure this is the right thread to post my query, it is about assessment from Engineers Australia.

I applied for assessment today as civil engineer. My career episodes are based on my experience, so I uploaded the experience certificates. My question is do i need to upload simple experience certificates or reference letters with details of job responsibilities? I only uploaded certificates showing date of joining\leaving and positions held during employment.


----------



## behlvipul

*Australian Tax Document*

Hi Guys,

I was in Australia for about six months last year. I have paid Australian tax and have a tax return doc as well. Shall I upload it as well or its not really mandatory ?


----------



## vikaschandra

behlvipul said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I completed my graduation in June,2013 and joined an IT firm in Dec,2013. I haven't mentioned this gap of 5 months in the Form 80 and have already uploaded it. What Shall I do ?


You should have mentioned about the gap and what you did during this gap + how you supported yourself financially during this time.

Well you can either amend the form and re-upload it or just leave it as is and wait for the CO if they have any concerns they shall get back to you.


----------



## behlvipul

Thanks Vikas. I am thinking of filling form 1023 as I guess if it better to avoid delays right ?



vikaschandra said:


> You should have mentioned about the gap and what you did during this gap + how you supported yourself financially during this time.
> 
> Well you can either amend the form and re-upload it or just leave it as is and wait for the CO if they have any concerns they shall get back to you.


----------



## vikaschandra

Abubakr said:


> From where did u get the call??.. australia or your home country???


The calls are usually from the Australian High Commission in Applicants home country in case if there is no AHC the call might come from neighboring country high commission. 
never heard of verification call from DIBP Australia


----------



## vikaschandra

Siddharthjain1691 said:


> Details:
> Invitation received : 6th July 2016
> Formalities completed, docs uploaded : 15th July 2016
> was asked for a couple of docs more, submitted : 21st July 2016
> Total points : 60
> 
> Since then I haven't heard back on my application from my agent.
> It is has been close to 3 months.
> 
> Is it true that folks who applied for 263111 have longer wait time ?
> has anyone received verification call from the department ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Siddharth


not true the delay would be case specific


----------



## vikaschandra

behlvipul said:


> Thanks Vikas. I am thinking of filling form 1023 as I guess if it better to avoid delays right ?


Well you can do that in order to avoid any delays


----------



## behlvipul

*Form 1023 - Incorrect Information*

Hi Guys,

I have provided an incomplete information and have to notify DIBP. I am in a fix as to how to do it ?

1. Fill form 1023 and upload it. Under what category shall I upload it ?
2. Click Update Us link on the E-Lodgement page and then subsequently fill the 3 questions asked as per the attached screen.

Do I need to do both 1 and 2 or either of these ?


----------



## dink2s

Bairy said:


> 125 days still waiting ����


Hi Bairy,

I am also a Chef from India , in application process. Did you do a points test advice from TRA after skill assessment?


----------



## dink2s

chefbijoy said:


> Hi guys My name is bijoy .I am from India. I am planning to apply for 189 subclass visa .I am a professionally qualified chef having 13 years experience. i am confused in deciding which RTO i shud use? VU OR VETESSESS...WHICH ONE IS GOOD FOR CHEFS ASSESSMENT,,,,,PLS HELP


Hi,

I am also a chef. I did my skills assessment from vetassess as VU was taking little longer than vetassess.

Are do doing the process with agent or on your own?


----------



## ronkar12

Hey guys,
In the visa application...under employment for last 10 years...I have listed an organisation where I worked for 8 months during 2006-07. I have mentioned 'no' for nominated occupation and not claiming points for this work experience. 

Now my question is do I need to upload employment evidence for this organization?
Please advise...

Thanks!


----------



## kanavsharma

205 days and counting....


----------



## Bairy

dink2s said:


> Hi Bairy,
> 
> I am also a Chef from India , in application process. Did you do a points test advice from TRA after skill assessment?


NoI i dint do any migration point advice from TRA as it is not required in my case. However my CO asked me to provide curent employment reference from HR that's it. And how about you? Have you done MPA?


----------



## dvh

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> In the visa application...under employment for last 10 years...I have listed an organisation where I worked for 8 months during 2006-07. I have mentioned 'no' for nominated occupation and not claiming points for this work experience.
> 
> Now my question is do I need to upload employment evidence for this organization?
> Please advise...
> 
> Thanks!


If you are not claiming points for that work experiene, then you don't need to provide any evidences.


----------



## karthiktk

dvh said:


> If you are not claiming points for that work experiene, then you don't need to provide any evidences.


congrats mate!!! can you please let us know the details requested in first CO contact?


----------



## dvh

Manu90 said:


> Hi all
> 
> First of all many many congratulations to all who got the grant today.
> 
> I have applied for 189 on 4 August 2016 and CO contact me on 2 October for further information which was my resume and there is no contact from immigration since then. The status shows "assessment in progress". My team is GSM Brisbane. What should I do? My agent suggested me to wait till normal processing time. But I am waiting for VAC 2 request from CO.
> 
> Thanks
> Manu



Ring them, try multiple times if you don't get proper answer (Some operators won't even ask for your details). They are very busy and the delay might be unintentional.

fyi,
I had the same scenario. I was also waiting for the VAC2 Invoice from CO After almost 2 weeks till 7th September (from 22nd August'16, when I received an email about the choice to provide 4.5+ IELTS or pay VAC2). 

I rang DIBP on 7th morning, requesting the VAC2 Invoice. I received it on the same day evening. I paid it on 08/09/16, and the wait begins again. So, I rang them again on 05/09/16 to find out the reason for delay. The officer told me that Everything was ok with the case. It was just a matter of someone looking at it and finalizing, looks like 5 minutes Job. He also assured me that he will escalate the case to relevant team and I may hear from them in a day or two.

As a result, I received a grant email on the early morning of 10/10/16 from the same CO who sent me an Invoice for VAC2. Without the proper follow-up, I would still be waiting for VAC2 Invoice or the Visa grant.

In short, good to have an agent, but don't rely on them 100%. It seems you are in Australia. If you are still studying on Student visa, Agent will loose commission as soon as you get the grant. This is my thinking (Evil thinking).


----------



## dvh

karthiktk said:


> congrats mate!!! can you please let us know the details requested in first CO contact?


Hi Karthik,

CO contacted on 22/08/16 and requested following:


Payslips for the period of 1 year immediately before lodging the application as claimed.
IELTS 4.5+ results or the confirmation that I am happy to pay $4885 for my wife.

I work as a Contractor and therefore don't received payslips from my employer. Instead, I send them Invoices weekly to get paid. I sent those Invoices to CO with the explanation why not Payslips.


----------



## piyushanjali

vikaschandra said:


> Siddharthjain1691 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Details:
> Invitation received : 6th July 2016
> Formalities completed, docs uploaded : 15th July 2016
> was asked for a couple of docs more, submitted : 21st July 2016
> Total points : 60
> 
> Since then I haven't heard back on my application from my agent.
> It is has been close to 3 months.
> 
> Is it true that folks who applied for 263111 have longer wait time ?
> has anyone received verification call from the department ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Siddharth
> 
> 
> 
> not true the delay would be case specific
Click to expand...


I have been waiting since May4th...same code...no info from DIBP.

Can someone help or suggest what to do as I have called them many times but they give same answer under routine processing....please suggest!!


----------



## piyushanjali

shaancm said:


> samgee002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pls does anyone have Monica & Alexandra CO's from Brisbane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CO is Alexandra, requested for additional docs on 19 sep..uploaded today.
> Shaan
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


My Co is also Alexandra....she has not responded to me since 27thMay..:expressionless:


----------



## piyushanjali

praveenspb said:


> shahshyam2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys !!
> 
> Have been waiting since the last 5 months to post this ... Got the GRANT early morning today.
> 
> Thank you all providing your extremely valuable inputs ! Wishing you a quick grant !!
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> 
> Visa 189
> Accountant (General) - 221111
> PTE: 13 Feb 2016 (90)
> EOI Submitted: 13 April 2016 (75 Points)
> Invite: 27 April 2016
> Visa Lodged: 3 May 2016
> CO contact: 17 May 2016 (current employer reference, Medicals, spouse relationship)
> Documents provided: 7 June 2016
> AHC Call: 13 September 2016
> Grant: 10 October 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats...
> what was asked in AHC call?
Click to expand...



Many many congrats!!
I applied on 4th May and still waiting for the day..I will write a Thank you email....best of luck to you...!


----------



## warrenpat1987

piyushanjali said:


> Many many congrats!!
> I applied on 4th May and still waiting for the day..I will write a Thank you email....best of luck to you...!


For the ones that have called immigration to enquire about their status, what number did you call on please?


----------



## Manan008

2 weeks completed no CO contact or direct grant so far.


----------



## warrenpat1987

Manan008 said:


> 2 weeks completed no CO contact or direct grant so far.


20 days and still waiting


----------



## Manan008

warrenpat1987 said:


> Manan008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 weeks completed no CO contact or direct grant so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 20 days and still waiting
Click to expand...

U uploaded all documents?


----------



## kamalendra

200 days since lodgement
185 days since Immi Assessment Commence mail
68 days since AHC call

(called 5 times bt always got standard answer that my application is under routine processing)


----------



## warrenpat1987

Manan008 said:


> U uploaded all documents?


Yep everything


----------



## Manan008

warrenpat1987 said:


> Yep everything


Two people with lodgement dates 30 september got co contact this week. One offshore and one shore.
I guess we are both in for a direct grant.


----------



## ronkar12

dvh said:


> If you are not claiming points for that work experiene, then you don't need to provide any evidences.


Thanks dvh for clarifying!


----------



## Manu90

dvh said:


> Ring them, try multiple times if you don't get proper answer (Some operators won't even ask for your details). They are very busy and the delay might be unintentional.
> 
> fyi,
> I had the same scenario. I was also waiting for the VAC2 Invoice from CO After almost 2 weeks till 7th September (from 22nd August'16, when I received an email about the choice to provide 4.5+ IELTS or pay VAC2).
> 
> I rang DIBP on 7th morning, requesting the VAC2 Invoice. I received it on the same day evening. I paid it on 08/09/16, and the wait begins again. So, I rang them again on 05/09/16 to find out the reason for delay. The officer told me that Everything was ok with the case. It was just a matter of someone looking at it and finalizing, looks like 5 minutes Job. He also assured me that he will escalate the case to relevant team and I may hear from them in a day or two.
> 
> As a result, I received a grant email on the early morning of 10/10/16 from the same CO who sent me an Invoice for VAC2. Without the proper follow-up, I would still be waiting for VAC2 Invoice or the Visa grant.
> 
> In short, good to have an agent, but don't rely on them 100%. It seems you are in Australia. If you are still studying on Student visa, Agent will loose commission as soon as you get the grant. This is my thinking (Evil thinking).


Hi Dvh

Thanks for your reply. Should I contact gsm Brisbane directly and provide all my details.

Thanks
Manu90


----------



## zeropoint61

Hello, 
I have a question regarding "temporary accommodation" in question 17 of Form 80. Does this require to declare accommodations during work travel too? What is the temporary accommodation in this context?
Thanks for your help


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

206 days and waiting continues.....


----------



## andreyx108b

zeropoint61 said:


> Hello,
> I have a question regarding "temporary accommodation" in question 17 of Form 80. Does this require to declare accommodations during work travel too? What is the temporary accommodation in this context?
> Thanks for your help




I declared even 1-2 days stays. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warrenpat1987

Manan008 said:


> Two people with lodgement dates 30 september got co contact this week. One offshore and one shore.
> I guess we are both in for a direct grant.


I hope so. It's driving me insane. I guess they're delaying my application cos I'm onshore and my current visa expires next year.


----------



## dvh

warrenpat1987 said:


> I hope so. It's driving me insane. I guess they're delaying my application cos I'm onshore and my current visa expires next year.


I don't think they care about the expiry of your existing visas. Mine also was to expire on 15th March next year. but got the grant on 10/10/16.


----------



## warrenpat1987

dvh said:


> I don't think they care about the expiry of your existing visas. Mine also was to expire on 15th March next year. but got the grant on 10/10/16.


Hope I get some sort of response from them.


----------



## dvh

Manu90 said:


> Hi Dvh
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Should I contact gsm Brisbane directly and provide all my details.
> 
> Thanks
> Manu90


You can contact either. Direct contact to Brisbane can be more effective though. To get someone to talk to at GSM Adelaide was very hard for me. Everytime the phone was ringing for some time and getting disconnected by itself. I dis several attempts and at different times of the day. Finally got through after almost a week.


----------



## zeropoint61

andreyx108b said:


> I declared even 1-2 days stays.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Andrey, thanks for your reply. Were the 1-2 days stays inside of your usual country of residence? I have been traveling a lot within my usual country of residence but I cannot remember most of them specifically.


----------



## behlvipul

Anyone Please ?




behlvipul said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have provided an incomplete information and have to notify DIBP. I am in a fix as to how to do it ?
> 
> 1. Fill form 1023 and upload it. Under what category shall I upload it ?
> 2. Click Update Us link on the E-Lodgement page and then subsequently fill the 3 questions asked as per the attached screen.
> 
> Do I need to do both 1 and 2 or either of these ?


----------



## Abubakr

dvh said:


> Manu90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dvh
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Should I contact gsm Brisbane directly and provide all my details.
> 
> Thanks
> Manu90
> 
> 
> 
> You can contact either. Direct contact to Brisbane can be more effective though. To get someone to talk to at GSM Adelaide was very hard for me. Everytime the phone was ringing for some time and getting disconnected by itself. I dis several attempts and at different times of the day. Finally got through after almost a week.
Click to expand...

How can i contact gsm adelaide ???, whats their number ??.. or an email is enough ??


----------



## dvh

Abubakr said:


> How can i contact gsm adelaide ???, whats their number ??.. or an email is enough ??


You can get the number to contact your GSM team in adelaide via 131881.
The email that I used to communicate with them was [email protected]. You have to subject it to your relevant team for quicker reply.


----------



## dink2s

Bairy said:


> NoI i dint do any migration point advice from TRA as it is not required in my case. However my CO asked me to provide curent employment reference from HR that's it. And how about you? Have you done MPA?


I was confused about my employment points claim. One agent has suggested that I do MPA. Thinking of applying for it.


----------



## arunvpy

Hi,
Anyone gotGrant from Adelaide with CO named Anna in October ?


----------



## Bairy

dink2s said:


> I was confused about my employment points claim. One agent has suggested that I do MPA. Thinking of applying for it.


Actually this requirement is not in DIBP checklist also and if you applying from India most of agentsare request this MPA,however if you this it's good anyway by the way how many years of work experience are you claiming?


----------



## dink2s

Bairy said:


> Actually this requirement is not in DIBP checklist also and if you applying from India most of agentsare request this MPA,however if you this it's good anyway by the way how many years of work experience are you claiming?


I have not submitted EOI yet, overall I have 8+ years exp. I will claim points according to the MPA after i do that. How many years have you claimed?


----------



## Bairy

dink2s said:


> I have not submitted EOI yet, overall I have 8+ years exp. I will claim points according to the MPA after i do that. How many years have you claimed?


Same 8+ years experience


----------



## melrin

Hello..

I have recieved the invite on 14th sept. I have not lodged yet due to various personal reasons

I had my acs assessment done in July. Now there is descepancy in the start dates of my roles. I have spent all my 12 years career in same organization. 
I had made acs entries for each country i worked in. I should have made it for each country and each role.

I used the data in acs to fill my eoi

Should i lodge it with the data in acs or go with actual data as per my records?

Or should i reaccess? I have emailed acs and they have refused to make the change

I have 65 points in software developer code 261313. Do you think i will get invite again? 

I am in huge dilemma. 

The role start dates are only the promotion roles that my company has for everyone. Nothing to do with my roles and responsibilities. 
Please recommend.
Thanks


----------



## karthiktk

arunvpy said:


> Hi,
> Anyone gotGrant from Adelaide with CO named Anna in October ?


My case is also assigned to Anna, no response from her from 22nd Sep. Hope they will action on it soon.


----------



## karthiktk

dvh said:


> Hi Karthik,
> 
> CO contacted on 22/08/16 and requested following:
> 
> 
> Payslips for the period of 1 year immediately before lodging the application as claimed.
> IELTS 4.5+ results or the confirmation that I am happy to pay $4885 for my wife.
> 
> I work as a Contractor and therefore don't received payslips from my employer. Instead, I send them Invoices weekly to get paid. I sent those Invoices to CO with the explanation why not Payslips.


Thanks DVH. Can you please advise the number to contact them? My CO is also from Adelaide.


----------



## shivli

There are two options for submitting police clearance proof- national and state/local. Which one to choose if you got it done from PSK?


----------



## dvh

karthiktk said:


> Thanks DVH. Can you please advise the number to contact them? My CO is also from Adelaide.


You can get the number to contact your GSM team in adelaide via 131881.
The email that I used to communicate with them was [email protected]. You have to subject it to your relevant team for quicker reply.


----------



## samgee002

piyushanjali said:


> My Co is also Alexandra....she has not responded to me since 27thMay..:expressionless:


I have not heard anything since march 2016, even though I called several times.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

shivli said:


> There are two options for submitting police clearance proof- national and state/local. Which one to choose if you got it done from PSK?


select national.

See desidownunder's video for more details.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChdVHq97xXuQOFuAtAJel-g


----------



## shivli

gonnabeexpat said:


> shivli said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are two options for submitting police clearance proof- national and state/local. Which one to choose if you got it done from PSK?
> 
> 
> 
> select national.
> 
> See desidownunder's video for more details.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChdVHq97xXuQOFuAtAJel-g
Click to expand...

Thanks so much:+1:


----------



## aamir.nb05

*Oman pcc*

Hi Alonzo,

Need info for getting OMAN PCC ..

I was staying in OMAN from 2012 -2014 in Muscat, after that moved back to India..

Now I need PCC from OMAN for my application ..

Can you please guide me how to get that , Im located in Mumbai right now ..





alonzo said:


> Hello people,
> I am on the same page, got Oman PCC/ waiting for India PCC
> 
> 7 Feb 2016 : EOI (75 Points)
> 17 Feb 2016 : Invitation
> 2 April 2016 : Visa Lodged
> ????: Waiting for CO contact :juggle:


----------



## Believer269

Hi, Can any body please advise if you have recently suffered from dengue. Would it cause any problem in medical exam and thus obtaining 189 visa?


----------



## sudhanshu2211

dvh said:


> You can contact either. Direct contact to Brisbane can be more effective though. To get someone to talk to at GSM Adelaide was very hard for me. Everytime the phone was ringing for some time and getting disconnected by itself. I dis several attempts and at different times of the day. Finally got through after almost a week.




It's the same for me for last couple of days. Phone rings and then line goes blank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

Believer269 said:


> Hi, Can any body please advise if you have recently suffered from dengue. Would it cause any problem in medical exam and thus obtaining 189 visa?


Should not be an issue. Inform your medical panel while undergoing medicals.


----------



## vijumn

Hello all,
Today I have received the Grant for my 189 Visa. Thank you all for your support. I have lodged my application on 27 April 16.

Thanks


----------



## kooljack007

vijumn said:


> Hello all,
> Today I have received the Grant for my 189 Visa. Thank you all for your support. I have lodged my application on 27 April 16.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats!!☺ Which team handled your case and which job code?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## vijumn

kooljack007 said:


> Congrats!!☺ Which team handled your case and which job code?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Adelaide Team and code is 261313 Software Engineer


----------



## maverick19

vijumn said:


> Adelaide Team and code is 261313 Software Engineer




Congrats!!!!
Tell us about your timeline - CO contact dates, employment verifications, any calls from AHC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vijumn

maverick19 said:


> Congrats!!!!
> Tell us about your timeline - CO contact dates, employment verifications, any calls from AHC
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CO contacted me 4 times (each 28 days) . First one for uplocading docs a gerric one.
second one for more detailed reference /experience lettter with duties
third one for retaking expired medical.

No verification call received from AHC. No idea about employment verification


----------



## maverick19

Hmm alright.
What is the validity for medical tests?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

maverick19 said:


> Hmm alright.
> What is the validity for medical tests?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1 year


----------



## BHPS

*Need Help*

Hello Experts,

I am out of my country i.e. i am in UK currently and i have filled this 189 application from here only. Now my UK VISA details are Updated in this wait of 4 months. New VISA has arrived for me and my family?

1. Can you please confirm shall i notify them about these updates ?
2. If so, What forms should i use?
3. I have already notified the change in circumstances for my address change via Form 929 and organization email change via changes in circumstance. Do you think so many updates after submitting all document will impact the impression of my application and it may arise a more detailed investigation on my case.

Any thoughts!

Thanks


----------



## Umairkhan952

Manu90 said:


> Sorry for mistake it was 2 September instead October so more than 28 days now




In same boat. 60 days...:: CIVIL ENGINEER


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

vijumn said:


> Hello all,
> Today I have received the Grant for my 189 Visa. Thank you all for your support. I have lodged my application on 27 April 16.
> 
> Thanks


congratulations!


----------



## rakeshpawali

Hi All,
Lodged Visa on 20th September 2016- Software Engineer 
Waiting for CO to be assigned, any idea when CO will be assigned. Is there contact number to check the status.


----------



## Manan008

Hey guys would anyone tell how employment verification is done ?
I have give contact no and email of two of my bosses. Will they contact them or will they contact the HR department but HR department doesn't know about my duties.

Second whats preferred method of verification calls or emails ?


----------



## goaustralianow

Siddharthjain1691 said:


> Details:
> Invitation received : 6th July 2016
> Formalities completed, docs uploaded : 15th July 2016
> was asked for a couple of docs more, submitted : 21st July 2016
> Total points : 60
> 
> Since then I haven't heard back on my application from my agent.
> It is has been close to 3 months.
> 
> Is it true that folks who applied for 263111 have longer wait time ?
> has anyone received verification call from the department ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Siddharth


Hi Sid,

Our timelines are very similar and I have also applied under 263111. I lodged my visa on 10th July 2016 and uploaded everything in next 4-5 days. Since then my application is showing under "Received" status.

Employment verification with my previous employer was done in the month of September and I also got a verification call from AHC on 2nd Sept. 2016 confirming about my designation, R&R, tenure etc. And here I am after 40+ days of AHC call still waiting for my grant :blah:


----------



## Manan008

rakeshpawali said:


> Hi All,
> Lodged Visa on 20th September 2016- Software Engineer
> Waiting for CO to be assigned, any idea when CO will be assigned. Is there contact number to check the status.


CO only contacts if u have some documents missing. Otherwise its direct grant without CO contact. Secondly on average it takes 2-3 weeks for CO contact.
Third you should avoid to contact them before three months. They really dont like it if u do that before three months.


----------



## cnterfresh

Dear all, 

I got my grant yesterday 10.10.2016
Applied on 19.05.2016
ANZ code . 233311 Electrical Engineer

It's been a long wait.

Thank you all for your support.

Sorry for the late update.

Wish all of them good luck.

Regards,


----------



## aussiedream87

cnterfresh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I got my grant yesterday 10.10.2016
> Applied on 19.05.2016
> ANZ code . 233311 Electrical Engineer
> 
> It's been a long wait.
> 
> Thank you all for your support.
> 
> Sorry for the late update.
> 
> Wish all of them good luck.
> 
> Regards,


congratulations


----------



## kooljack007

cnterfresh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I got my grant yesterday 10.10.2016
> Applied on 19.05.2016
> ANZ code . 233311 Electrical Engineer
> 
> It's been a long wait.
> 
> Thank you all for your support.
> 
> Sorry for the late update.
> 
> Wish all of them good luck.
> 
> Regards,


Congrats!! ☺ Which team handled ur case?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

cnterfresh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I got my grant yesterday 10.10.2016
> Applied on 19.05.2016
> ANZ code . 233311 Electrical Engineer
> 
> It's been a long wait.
> 
> Thank you all for your support.
> 
> Sorry for the late update.
> 
> Wish all of them good luck.
> 
> Regards,



Hey was there CO contact or direct grant. Can you share your time line please..


----------



## cnterfresh

Manan008 said:


> Hey was there CO contact or direct grant. Can you share your time line please..


Thank you,

CO contacted on 30.05.2016 for PCC& Medicals.
PCC uploaded on same day medicals cleared on 10.06.2016.
It was from adelide team.


----------



## ajitpandey

*Question about different statuses in Application*

Hi Guys,

Can anyone tell me what different statuses application goes through after lodging application? My application status is received.

I know about CO gets assigned to application. But what happens in case of direct grant. Does the application goes to “assessment in progress” automatically? 

Basically, need to know different stages for application status.

Regards,
Ajit


----------



## Aramani

Hi,

Congrats on your grant.

Is it the same CO who asked for Documents, provided the grant? and was there any external checks(like emp verification)

Thanks.



cnterfresh said:


> Thank you,
> 
> CO contacted on 30.05.2016 for PCC& Medicals.
> PCC uploaded on same day medicals cleared on 10.06.2016.
> It was from adelide team.


----------



## Aramani

And looks like you have also applied through an agent, did you receive the grant in email/ the agent received it and then they informed you about the grant.



cnterfresh said:


> Thank you,
> 
> CO contacted on 30.05.2016 for PCC& Medicals.
> PCC uploaded on same day medicals cleared on 10.06.2016.
> It was from adelide team.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

111 days completed...waiting waiting 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## momentum

Guys -

Need expert and quick help in form 80 and 1221. I have been rejected a UAE visit visa once 3 years ago and the reason was unknown. However, after rejection my brother who lives in UAE got my name cleared and the visa was issued on re-applying again the same month when it was rejected. Probably, it was a case of a matched identity (name) to someone already in blacklist. Or maybe, they didnt exit my in their system when i checked out from UAE last time and upon presenting my entry and exit stamps to the immigration ,they got my name cleared and granted me the visa on re-applying. I travelled recently to UAE again without any issues.

Now my question is, do I need to mention this rejection in form 80 and 1221? If yes, what should i provide as the reason because all of them are my guesses and the sheikhs dont provide any reasons when they reject the visas. If I don't mention this rejection, will it be a problem?


----------



## Saraaa

We have been requested for Medicals & form 80, today. 
In an average case scenario, how long does it takes after Medicals are requested & cleared for the grant? 


Visa 189 
ANZSCO Code: 261313
Points: 65
Invite: 1st Sep 2016
Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016 
CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.


----------



## Manan008

Saraaa said:


> We have been requested for Medicals & form 80, today.
> In an average case scenario, how long does it takes after Medicals are requested & cleared for the grant?
> 
> 
> Visa 189
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Points: 65
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.


Depends on luck but on average 28 days for you to provided information and then around one month for its processing. So you can say easily two months.


----------



## Manan008

momentum said:


> Guys -
> 
> Need expert and quick help in form 80 and 1221. I have been rejected a UAE visit visa once 3 years ago and the reason was unknown. However, after rejection my brother who lives in UAE got my name cleared and the visa was issued on re-applying again the same month when it was rejected. Probably, it was a case of a matched identity (name) to someone already in blacklist. Or maybe, they didnt exit my in their system when i checked out from UAE last time and upon presenting my entry and exit stamps to the immigration ,they got my name cleared and granted me the visa on re-applying. I travelled recently to UAE again without any issues.
> 
> Now my question is, do I need to mention this rejection in form 80 and 1221? If yes, what should i provide as the reason because all of them are my guesses and the sheikhs don't provide any reasons when they reject the visas. If I don't mention this rejection, will it be a problem?


Well you should mention unknown reason instead of taking wild guesses. And you can tell them that the SHEIKHS granted you the visa for applying it again in the same month.


----------



## Manan008

Guys does anyone here have any guess how employment verification is done ? either from phone call or email to the company ?


----------



## andreyx108b

Manan008 said:


> Guys does anyone here have any guess how employment verification is done ? either from phone call or email to the company ?




+ visit to the office


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dvh

ajitpandey said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell me what different statuses application goes through after lodging application? My application status is received.
> 
> I know about CO gets assigned to application. But what happens in case of direct grant. Does the application goes to “assessment in progress” automatically?
> 
> Basically, need to know different stages for application status.
> 
> Regards,
> Ajit


Hi Ajit,

Read this pdf. You will know everything you want to know.
https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf


----------



## gr33nb0y

Guys, do all documents require certified stamp or a full-colour scan is enough?
Thanks


----------



## momentum

Manan008 said:


> Guys does anyone here have any guess how employment verification is done ? either from phone call or email to the company ?


Have you been assigned a CO yet? I lodged my application on the same date as yours but application hasnt been allocated yet. I am hoping it to be assigned not before friday as I wont be able to complete document uploading before thursday.


----------



## Manan008

momentum said:


> Manan008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys does anyone here have any guess how employment verification is done ? either from phone call or email to the company ?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been assigned a CO yet? I lodged my application on the same date as yours but application hasnt been allocated yet. I am hoping it to be assigned not before friday as I wont be able to complete document uploading before thursday.
Click to expand...

Nope hoping for a direct grant.but i have seen two who lodged on 30 september have been assigned a CO


----------



## Manu90

dvh said:


> You can contact either. Direct contact to Brisbane can be more effective though. To get someone to talk to at GSM Adelaide was very hard for me. Everytime the phone was ringing for some time and getting disconnected by itself. I dis several attempts and at different times of the day. Finally got through after almost a week.



Hi DVh

I contact them yesterday and did not get any satisfactory response as they said your application is under routine checks and under assessment now. I asked for VAC2 and they said your application is not on final step at the moment and you will be asked for this payment once the case officer will final the case. I asked if you need any other support document. They said no, we got all the required documents.

Thanks
Manu


----------



## Manan008

Manu90 said:


> Hi DVh
> 
> I contact them yesterday and did not get any satisfactory response as they said your application is under routine checks and under assessment now. I asked for VAC2 and they said your application is not on final step at the moment and you will be asked for this payment once the case officer will final the case. I asked if you need any other support document. They said no, we got all the required documents.
> 
> Thanks
> Manu


How did u contact them ?


----------



## SubAus

*Got Invite for Business Analyst*

Hi All,

I have got Invite to Apply for 189 visa on Oct 12th 2016. Here are my details. I am overwhelmed because I got the invite unexpectedly so soon. Please advise me on the next steps to do.

Job Code: Business Analyst, 261111
Points: 70
EOI Submission Date: 3rd Oct 2016
Got Invitation on 11th Oct 2016.

P.S: I am travelling to US on a short business trip for 6 weeks on 16th. I have very short time which adds to my anxiety.

Thanks,
SubAus


----------



## sm8764

momentum said:


> Guys -
> 
> Need expert and quick help in form 80 and 1221. I have been rejected a UAE visit visa once 3 years ago and the reason was unknown. However, after rejection my brother who lives in UAE got my name cleared and the visa was issued on re-applying again the same month when it was rejected. Probably, it was a case of a matched identity (name) to someone already in blacklist. Or maybe, they didnt exit my in their system when i checked out from UAE last time and upon presenting my entry and exit stamps to the immigration ,they got my name cleared and granted me the visa on re-applying. I travelled recently to UAE again without any issues.
> 
> Now my question is, do I need to mention this rejection in form 80 and 1221? If yes, what should i provide as the reason because all of them are my guesses and the sheikhs dont provide any reasons when they reject the visas. If I don't mention this rejection, will it be a problem?


No need to mention that, you may only mention the dates whenever u visited UAE. I also visited UAE for 3 months just mentioned the dates with duration. It is not required to mention the visa refusal or grant details. Yes if it would have been Australia.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manu90

Manan008 said:


> How did u contact them ?


Hi manan

I just found GSM Brisbane contact number from google that is 1300364613. But I think you should contact Immigration office as I contact directly my processing team but you have not got CO assigned yet so you can search for DIBP number from Google.

Thanks 
Manu


----------



## mv2016

Received invitation for 189 last night. It took around 23 days after submitting EOI. Now preparing for Medical, PCC then Visa.

Thank you experts and friends for all the help on various topics.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys does this mean for people who have lodged after SEp 15 co gas not been assigned ?

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## mv2016

Experts,

Can anybody help me with following queries:
1. I have 2.5 year kid - Medical and PCC is needed for him?
2. How to get list of approved center for Medical check up in Bangalore? What will be approximate cost and any preferable center? I stay in South Bangalore - any near by center?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Abubakr

Manan008 said:


> rakeshpawali said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> Lodged Visa on 20th September 2016- Software Engineer
> Waiting for CO to be assigned, any idea when CO will be assigned. Is there contact number to check the status.
> 
> 
> 
> CO only contacts if u have some documents missing. Otherwise its direct grant without CO contact. Secondly on average it takes 2-3 weeks for CO contact.
> Third you should avoid to contact them before three months. They really dont like it if u do that before three months.
Click to expand...

3 months from the lodgment date or from the last CO contact ???.. i got a CO contact on 16 August so still 2 months but i lodged the application on 9 July

And another question guys, normally what i should say in the email i send to the GSM ??, what information and how i ask in a good way about my application ??


----------



## sekarhttp

Hi Friends,

Without Expat Forum I wouldn't have learnt this much patience in my life,

I have got grant today 263111 - 190 , after 204 days of waiting - Visa Lodgement.

I know friends , waiting is very very toughest part in the life, you can't take a decision because of waiting game.

One more thing - 263111 mates - Don't worry - last week my friend got grant he was waited for 110 days so it means now it's time for our 263111

I will tell my story - sorry for personal stuffs, [lease read then feel how much depression I gone through by staying alone in OZ without new born kid and newly married wife.

Story of waiting:
I came to Australia when I my wife was 6 month pregnant, when my baby born I was unable to travel because of office leave issue, I traveled only for 20 days stay in India and come back to OZ by leaving my wife & kid( kid was three months old) and after that I was unable to travel, nearly 10 months I stayed alone on OZ because of office leave and visa waiting period. Even for my kid's birthday I was unable to make up last week.

Finally I fed up and i thought of quitting in December 2016 and planned to go back to India. But today morning one mail changed all.

So please take my case as an example n please wait .

I have to say big thanks to all members and my beloved mom/wife/Kidand last but not least Australian Visa Case Officer


----------



## kooljack007

sekarhttp said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Without Expat Forum I wouldn't have learnt this much patience in my life,
> 
> I have got grant today 263111 - 190 , after 204 days of waiting - Visa Lodgement.
> 
> I know friends , waiting is very very toughest part in the life, you can't take a decision because of waiting game.
> 
> One more thing - 263111 mates - Don't worry - last week my friend got grant he was waited for 110 days so it means now it's time for our 263111
> 
> I will tell my story - sorry for personal stuffs, [lease read then feel how much depression I gone through by staying alone in OZ without new born kid and newly married wife.
> 
> Story of waiting:
> I came to Australia when I my wife was 6 month pregnant, when my baby born I was unable to travel because of office leave issue, I traveled only for 20 days stay in India and come back to OZ by leaving my wife & kid( kid was three months old) and after that I was unable to travel, nearly 10 months I stayed alone on OZ because of office leave and visa waiting period. Even for my kid's birthday I was unable to make up last week.
> 
> Finally I fed up and i thought of quitting in December 2016 and planned to go back to India. But today morning one mail changed all.
> 
> So please take my case as an example n please wait .
> 
> I have to say big thanks to all members and my beloved mom/wife/Kidand last but not least Australian Visa Case Officer


Congrats!!☺

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Abubakr

sekarhttp said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Without Expat Forum I wouldn't have learnt this much patience in my life,
> 
> I have got grant today 263111 - 190 , after 204 days of waiting - Visa Lodgement.
> 
> I know friends , waiting is very very toughest part in the life, you can't take a decision because of waiting game.
> 
> One more thing - 263111 mates - Don't worry - last week my friend got grant he was waited for 110 days so it means now it's time for our 263111
> 
> I will tell my story - sorry for personal stuffs, [lease read then feel how much depression I gone through by staying alone in OZ without new born kid and newly married wife.
> 
> Story of waiting:
> I came to Australia when I my wife was 6 month pregnant, when my baby born I was unable to travel because of office leave issue, I traveled only for 20 days stay in India and come back to OZ by leaving my wife & kid( kid was three months old) and after that I was unable to travel, nearly 10 months I stayed alone on OZ because of office leave and visa waiting period. Even for my kid's birthday I was unable to make up last week.
> 
> Finally I fed up and i thought of quitting in December 2016 and planned to go back to India. But today morning one mail changed all.
> 
> So please take my case as an example n please wait .
> 
> I have to say big thanks to all members and my beloved mom/wife/Kidand last but not least Australian Visa Case Officer


Congrats..now you can finally enjoy your stay in australia with your family


----------



## aussiedream87

mv2016 said:


> Experts,
> 
> Can anybody help me with following queries:
> 1. I have 2.5 year kid - Medical and PCC is needed for him?
> 2. How to get list of approved center for Medical check up in Bangalore? What will be approximate cost and any preferable center? I stay in South Bangalore - any near by center?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1. PCC is not required. However refer to this for tests required for kid https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Heal/meeting-the-health-requirement/health-examinations# navigate to Permanent and provisional visa applicants.

2. Bangalore has 2 centers and all of them I know preferred Elbit Diagnostic Centre which is near to Indian Express Building. The other one is for Fortis Hospital . Refer to Panel physician in the URL for more information: https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/india


----------



## tikki2282

sekarhttp said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> Without Expat Forum I wouldn't have learnt this much patience in my life,
> 
> 
> 
> I have got grant today 263111 - 190 , after 204 days of waiting - Visa Lodgement.
> 
> 
> 
> I know friends , waiting is very very toughest part in the life, you can't take a decision because of waiting game.
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing - 263111 mates - Don't worry - last week my friend got grant he was waited for 110 days so it means now it's time for our 263111
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell my story - sorry for personal stuffs, [lease read then feel how much depression I gone through by staying alone in OZ without new born kid and newly married wife.
> 
> 
> 
> Story of waiting:
> 
> I came to Australia when I my wife was 6 month pregnant, when my baby born I was unable to travel because of office leave issue, I traveled only for 20 days stay in India and come back to OZ by leaving my wife & kid( kid was three months old) and after that I was unable to travel, nearly 10 months I stayed alone on OZ because of office leave and visa waiting period. Even for my kid's birthday I was unable to make up last week.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I fed up and i thought of quitting in December 2016 and planned to go back to India. But today morning one mail changed all.
> 
> 
> 
> So please take my case as an example n please wait .
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say big thanks to all members and my beloved mom/wife/Kidand last but not least Australian Visa Case Officer




Congratulations and have a great time with your family.


----------



## sheiky

sekarhttp said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> Without Expat Forum I wouldn't have learnt this much patience in my life,
> 
> 
> 
> I have got grant today 263111 - 190 , after 204 days of waiting - Visa Lodgement.
> 
> 
> 
> I know friends , waiting is very very toughest part in the life, you can't take a decision because of waiting game.
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing - 263111 mates - Don't worry - last week my friend got grant he was waited for 110 days so it means now it's time for our 263111
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell my story - sorry for personal stuffs, [lease read then feel how much depression I gone through by staying alone in OZ without new born kid and newly married wife.
> 
> 
> 
> Story of waiting:
> 
> I came to Australia when I my wife was 6 month pregnant, when my baby born I was unable to travel because of office leave issue, I traveled only for 20 days stay in India and come back to OZ by leaving my wife & kid( kid was three months old) and after that I was unable to travel, nearly 10 months I stayed alone on OZ because of office leave and visa waiting period. Even for my kid's birthday I was unable to make up last week.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I fed up and i thought of quitting in December 2016 and planned to go back to India. But today morning one mail changed all.
> 
> 
> 
> So please take my case as an example n please wait .
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say big thanks to all members and my beloved mom/wife/Kidand last but not least Australian Visa Case Officer




Hearty Congrats on your Visa Grant. I wish you all the best...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aryulu

*How to contact CO ?*

Hello Guys,

I have applied for 189 Visa on 7th Oct 2016, CO has contacted me requesting for India and USA PCC and Medical for me and my family. I have applied for USA PCC 10 days before and should take around 2-3 months to get the clearance. 

CO has given me 28 days to submit the rest of the docs. They have also added a clause that additional time can be taken to submit the docs, but i should provide a evidence that i am in process of obtaining those docs. My question is - How do i contact CO to provide evidence - Is it through email or is there any link in immi site to communicate with CO. 

Thanks In Advance !
Hari H Mamidi.


----------



## behlvipul

Hi Aryulu,

Could you please share your timeline ?



aryulu said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have applied for 189 Visa on 7th Oct 2016, CO has contacted me requesting for India and USA PCC and Medical for me and my family. I have applied for USA PCC 10 days before and should take around 2-3 months to get the clearance.
> 
> CO has given me 28 days to submit the rest of the docs. They have also added a clause that additional time can be taken to submit the docs, but i should provide a evidence that i am in process of obtaining those docs. My question is - How do i contact CO to provide evidence - Is it through email or is there any link in immi site to communicate with CO.
> 
> Thanks In Advance !
> Hari H Mamidi.


----------



## aryulu

PTE Result : Overall 79 (R 90 S 90 W 80 L 88)
ACS Applied: 1st August,16
ACS +ve - 14th August,16
EOI Lodged : 10th September,16
Invitation:: 27th September,16
Lodged : 9th Oct ,16
Docs Uploaded : 9th October,16 (Excluding PCC and Medical)
CO Assigned: 12th October 2016 (Requested for US and India PCC and Medical)
Medical : 
PCC Applied : 
Docs Uploaded : 
PCC Uploaded : 
CO Assigned:


----------



## dakshch

Day 310


----------



## Siddharthjain1691

dakshch said:


> Day 310


Have you tried contacting the department that why is it taking so long ?


----------



## mandarb

If my visa application status is in "Assessment in Progress" and I have to go on a business trip(3 weeks) to another country(Not Australia). Do i need to inform CO about the same? If yes how can i do the same? Can i call DIBP and ask about it ? Experts plz help.


----------



## ronkar12

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys does this mean for people who have lodged after SEp 15 co gas not been assigned ?
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Hey mate, 
Thanks for the information.
Seems to be the case then.
I applied on 7th October and so I can see that I am in the queue for allocation.


----------



## tikki2282

ronkar12 said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> Seems to be the case then.
> 
> I applied on 7th October and so I can see that I am in the queue for allocation.




Seems the above information is not upto date. One of the member "Aryulu" lodged the application on 9th oct and CO contacted on 12th.


----------



## jigar87

aryulu said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have applied for 189 Visa on 7th Oct 2016, CO has contacted me requesting for India and USA PCC and Medical for me and my family. I have applied for USA PCC 10 days before and should take around 2-3 months to get the clearance.
> 
> CO has given me 28 days to submit the rest of the docs. They have also added a clause that additional time can be taken to submit the docs, but i should provide a evidence that i am in process of obtaining those docs. My question is - How do i contact CO to provide evidence - Is it through email or is there any link in immi site to communicate with CO.
> 
> Thanks In Advance !
> Hari H Mamidi.


Under attach documents, there is a section to upload proof/intention to get character certificate. You can upload your receipt over there.

And one week before your deadline you can call them and inform that you are still waiting for your PCC and you need some more time.


----------



## aryulu

Correction !!! I have applied on 7th Oct 2016 and got reply from CO, assigned to GSM Adeliede, My CO Name is Hannah.

PTE Result : Overall 79 (R 74 S 86 W 84 L 81)
ACS Applied: 1st August,16
ACS +ve - 14th August,16
EOI Lodged : 10th September,16
Invitation:: 27th September,16
Lodged : 7th Oct ,16
Docs Uploaded : 9th October,16 (Excluding PCC and Medical)
CO Assigned: 12th October 2016 (Requested for US and India PCC and Medical)
Medical : 
PCC Applied : 
Docs Uploaded : 
PCC Uploaded : 
CO Assigned: 




tikki2282 said:


> Seems the above information is not upto date. One of the member "Aryulu" lodged the application on 9th oct and CO contacted on 12th.


----------



## ptamang

Submitted my application on September 14th, but no progress yet.


----------



## behlvipul

Seems like the Adelaide team is processing the applications quickly. 



aryulu said:


> Correction !!! I have applied on 7th Oct 2016 and got reply from CO, assigned to GSM Adeliede, My CO Name is Hannah.
> 
> PTE Result : Overall 79 (R 74 S 86 W 84 L 81)
> ACS Applied: 1st August,16
> ACS +ve - 14th August,16
> EOI Lodged : 10th September,16
> Invitation:: 27th September,16
> Lodged : 7th Oct ,16
> Docs Uploaded : 9th October,16 (Excluding PCC and Medical)
> CO Assigned: 12th October 2016 (Requested for US and India PCC and Medical)
> Medical :
> PCC Applied :
> Docs Uploaded :
> PCC Uploaded :
> CO Assigned:


----------



## momentum

Whats the process of CO assignments? I mean I can see people assigned COs who have lodged applications afrer 27th sep but i havent been assigned one just as yet. My application status is just Recieved. How does the queue work and what are priority groups and when should i expect the CO assignment? I will upload all my docs until tomorrow day end.


----------



## Fanish

momentum
It is very difficult to know the wow DIBP follow to process applications.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

momentum said:


> Whats the process of CO assignments? I mean I can see people assigned COs who have lodged applications afrer 27th sep but i havent been assigned one just as yet. My application status is just Recieved. How does the queue work and what are priority groups and when should i expect the CO assignment? I will upload all my docs until tomorrow day end.


Hi momentum,

If you have uploaded all documents and you don't hear from your CO in about 3~4 weeks then you may be looking at a direct grant.

Regards


----------



## Prem448

Hello everyone. I lodged the EOI on 19 june 2016 and received an ITA on 21 june 2016 and applied for a 189 visa along with my wife on 14 july 2016. My first CO contact was on 5th august where they asked for additional information: further documents clarifying our relationship apart from marriage certificate and her PCC since she studied outside the country. I provided all the documents a week after that but still haven't heard from them. We were married just a few days before lodging the application. Is this the reason for the delay? What further required documents can we expect from the DIBP.


----------



## Sush1

*Time for me to Receive Congratulations today- Got the Grant Finally*

Hi All,

Finally I have grant today. After 195 Days of Visa Lodgement God has finally Given me this happiness. It was on the way to office at around 10:30 AM India Time, I have received the Grant.
IED is 19th April 2017

Thanks to this forum but want to specify certain people Jairichi, Andrey, Aussieby 2016.
Thank You for always motivating.

Regards


----------



## kamalendra

Sush1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally I have grant today. After 195 Days of Visa Lodgement God has finally Given me this happiness. It was on the way to office at around 10:30 AM India Time, I have received the Grant.
> IED is 19th April 2017
> 
> Thanks to this forum but want to specify certain people Jairichi, Andrey, Aussieby 2016.
> Thank You for always motivating.
> 
> Regards


Congrats sush,,,, very happy to see the ppl around my timeline getting grant ,,, al the besst for future


----------



## ronkar12

tikki2282 said:


> Seems the above information is not upto date. One of the member "Aryulu" lodged the application on 9th oct and CO contacted on 12th.


Sorry I did not see that...
Fingers crossed then...


----------



## tikki2282

Sush1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I have grant today. After 195 Days of Visa Lodgement God has finally Given me this happiness. It was on the way to office at around 10:30 AM India Time, I have received the Grant.
> 
> IED is 19th April 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to this forum but want to specify certain people Jairichi, Andrey, Aussieby 2016.
> 
> Thank You for always motivating.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards




Many congratulations. Wish you all the best.


----------



## maverick19

Sush1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I have grant today. After 195 Days of Visa Lodgement God has finally Given me this happiness. It was on the way to office at around 10:30 AM India Time, I have received the Grant.
> 
> IED is 19th April 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to this forum but want to specify certain people Jairichi, Andrey, Aussieby 2016.
> 
> Thank You for always motivating.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards




Congratulations buddy!!! Can you elaborate your time line on here please? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airbatross

I lodged my application via agent on 5th and CO sent requested files yesterday. My status is now "Information requested" Seems they have almost no backlog.. I'm going to a panel physician tomorrow..


----------



## Prem448

Sush1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally I have grant today. After 195 Days of Visa Lodgement God has finally Given me this happiness. It was on the way to office at around 10:30 AM India Time, I have received the Grant.
> IED is 19th April 2017
> 
> Thanks to this forum but want to specify certain people Jairichi, Andrey, Aussieby 2016.
> Thank You for always motivating.
> 
> Regards


Hey, Congratulations buddy.


----------



## Sush1

Occupation Code- 221111 ACCOUNTANT (GENERAL)
Invited : 23-Mar-16
Visa Lodge : 01-Apr-16
CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) : 21-Apr-16 (Requesting Work Experience Documents and PCC for me and wife)
Provided on 28-Apr-16
Employment Verification through Mail: 28-Sep-16
Employment Verification through Call: 4-Oct-16
Grant: 12-Oct-16



maverick19 said:


> Congratulations buddy!!! Can you elaborate your time line on here please?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick19

My employment verification hasn't been done yet. I lodged on June 22, CO allocated on July 21, received reply on mail on September 13 that they are processing my application (a generic email)
I lodged under SOL Accountant (general)
If some employment verification was done then atleast I would feel that there is some progress in my application. I'm just waiting in the dark, it seems.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick19

Sush1 said:


> Occupation Code- 221111 ACCOUNTANT (GENERAL)
> 
> Invited : 23-Mar-16
> 
> Visa Lodge : 01-Apr-16
> 
> CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) : 21-Apr-16 (Requesting Work Experience Documents and PCC for me and wife)
> 
> Provided on 28-Apr-16
> 
> Employment Verification through Mail: 28-Sep-16
> 
> Employment Verification through Call: 4-Oct-16
> 
> Grant: 12-Oct-16




So the verification through call must a call to you? Could you please tell what questions were asked, what time you got the call? What kind of a conversation is it? Do they dig deep into your career aspirations or do they get satisfied with what you answer them. 
Congratulations once again!! You must be feeling so relieved now. You waited long.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sush1

Believe me Dude. You need to hang in there and you will get the Grant.

Call was mostly about the Work Experience, Roles and Responsibilities. Basically that is to authorize what you have submitted is Correct. Call was to me.

Its a relief. I was also thinking till start of this month that I am hanging in the Dark.

When Ever you are frustrated, write what ever you want in this forum (definitely dont break the rules). People like Jairichi, Aussieby 2016 are there to motivate you always. That is what I am doing since April.

Regards



maverick19 said:


> So the verification through call must a call to you? Could you please tell what questions were asked, what time you got the call? What kind of a conversation is it? Do they dig deep into your career aspirations or do they get satisfied with what you answer them.
> Congratulations once again!! You must be feeling so relieved now. You waited long.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## behlvipul

*Direct Grant*

Hey Guys,

In case someone is in for a direct grant, there will be no CO assigned to him ?


----------



## sourabhmatta

No, CO will not contact you if he/she is satisfied with your documents.



behlvipul said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> In case someone is in for a direct grant, there will be no CO assigned to him ?


----------



## ankushcool

ptamang said:


> Submitted my application on September 14th, but no progress yet.


Submitted application on 13 Sep 2016. CO assigned to me on 19 Sep 2016 and asked for docs..

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eage

Sush1 said:


> Believe me Dude. You need to hang in there and you will get the Grant.
> 
> Call was mostly about the Work Experience, Roles and Responsibilities. Basically that is to authorize what you have submitted is Correct. Call was to me.
> 
> Its a relief. I was also thinking till start of this month that I am hanging in the Dark.
> 
> When Ever you are frustrated, write what ever you want in this forum (definitely dont break the rules). People like Jairichi, Aussieby 2016 are there to motivate you always. That is what I am doing since April.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> maverick19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the verification through call must a call to you? Could you please tell what questions were asked, what time you got the call? What kind of a conversation is it? Do they dig deep into your career aspirations or do they get satisfied with what you answer them.
> Congratulations once again!! You must be feeling so relieved now. You waited long.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Congratulations Sush1,

Can you please tell,when you had received the call for employment verification.


----------



## Fanish

ankushcool said:


> Submitted application on 13 Sep 2016. CO assigned to me on 19 Sep 2016 and asked for docs..
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


ankushcool

What all documents Co requested ?

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

Congrats Sush. Your patience was rewarded.



Sush1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally I have grant today. After 195 Days of Visa Lodgement God has finally Given me this happiness. It was on the way to office at around 10:30 AM India Time, I have received the Grant.
> IED is 19th April 2017
> 
> Thanks to this forum but want to specify certain people Jairichi, Andrey, Aussieby 2016.
> Thank You for always motivating.
> 
> Regards


----------



## Fanish

Sush1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally I have grant today. After 195 Days of Visa Lodgement God has finally Given me this happiness. It was on the way to office at around 10:30 AM India Time, I have received the Grant.
> IED is 19th April 2017
> 
> Thanks to this forum but want to specify certain people Jairichi, Andrey, Aussieby 2016.
> Thank You for always motivating.
> 
> Regards


Sush1

Can you please share the pcc and medical validity end date.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

mandarb said:


> If my visa application status is in "Assessment in Progress" and I have to go on a business trip(3 weeks) to another country(Not Australia). Do i need to inform CO about the same? If yes how can i do the same? Can i call DIBP and ask about it ? Experts plz help.


Form 929 and 1022.


----------



## Qurat77

*Certified copies of docs or originals?*

Hi all

I had posted earlier but did not get a reply. 

We got an invitation on 28 sept. We lodged application through immiaccount and have not uploaded my documents. Day before yesterday, we have been allocated a case officer and she has asked for the documents. My question is the documents to be attached should be pdf of certified copies or the original ones? Also the scans and copies should be color or black and ones would do the job?

Thanking in advance for your help.


----------



## Sush1

Eage said:


> Congratulations Sush1,
> 
> Can you please tell,when you had received the call for employment verification.




On 4th October


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12

Qurat77 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I had posted earlier but did not get a reply.
> 
> We got an invitation on 28 sept. We lodged application through immiaccount and have not uploaded my documents. Day before yesterday, we have been allocated a case officer and she has asked for the documents. My question is the documents to be attached should be pdf of certified copies or the original ones? Also the scans and copies should be color or black and ones would do the job?
> 
> Thanking in advance for your help.


All scans and copies should be color. If you have something in black and white, get it notarized. Also notarize the documents which you think might be off poor scan quality, for example the birth certificate.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Atta

You can refer this guideline for more information.


----------



## Sush1

Fanish said:


> Sush1
> 
> Can you please share the pcc and medical validity end date.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk




Both are valid for one year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

Color copies. If it is not a hassle get them certified.



Qurat77 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I had posted earlier but did not get a reply.
> 
> We got an invitation on 28 sept. We lodged application through immiaccount and have not uploaded my documents. Day before yesterday, we have been allocated a case officer and she has asked for the documents. My question is the documents to be attached should be pdf of certified copies or the original ones? Also the scans and copies should be color or black and ones would do the job?
> 
> Thanking in advance for your help.


----------



## andreyx108b

airbatross said:


> I lodged my application via agent on 5th and CO sent requested files yesterday. My status is now "Information requested" Seems they have almost no backlog.. I'm going to a panel physician tomorrow..




There is mo backlog as such, 80% get grant in 12 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankushcool

Fanish said:


> ankushcool
> 
> What all documents Co requested ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


Actually, I didt uploaded any document on my immi account that time. Bcs I was waiting my PCC & medical..and never imagined that the CO will assign to me in just 5 days..

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankushcool

Qurat77 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I had posted earlier but did not get a reply.
> 
> We got an invitation on 28 sept. We lodged application through immiaccount and have not uploaded my documents. Day before yesterday, we have been allocated a case officer and she has asked for the documents. My question is the documents to be attached should be pdf of certified copies or the original ones? Also the scans and copies should be color or black and ones would do the job?
> 
> Thanking in advance for your help.


CO name mine is Mischel

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## cnterfresh

Aramani said:


> And looks like you have also applied through an agent, did you receive the grant in email/ the agent received it and then they informed you about the grant.


I created an immi account and imported my application and checked later my agent informed me. About the grant he recieved the e mail.


----------



## maverick19

cnterfresh said:


> Thank you,
> 
> 
> 
> CO contacted on 30.05.2016 for PCC& Medicals.
> 
> PCC uploaded on same day medicals cleared on 10.06.2016.
> 
> It was from adelide team.




Hey
Could you please mention your job code, and if there was any employment verification 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

dvh said:


> Hi Nikhil,
> You can. All they need is evidence that you have functional english. In my case, I received following request by CO for my wife's functional english:
> 
> "Evidence of functional English-transcript of Bachelor of Commerce along with
> letter from the education institution that instruction was in english medium."


Hi DVH ...thanks for the reply...even i was also explaining the same to the person who asked this question...i have got my wife's functional english docs which i got from the educational institutions where she studied tertiary studies.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrice26

My child who just turned 3 years old had a positive mantoux test (Tb Skin Test). He was vaccinated 5 days after he was born. 

Doctor did not explain to me that BCG vaccinated children may have a false-positive. 

His Chext X-ray is clear. Panel clinic has not submitted the X-ray yet. 

We were referred by the panel clinic to see a specialist. Doctor says he does not have any symptoms. Lungs are clear. No swollen lymph nodes. My child never had any contact with anyone with active TB. He is also gaining weight. 

Blood was taken today for T-Spot TB. 

But specialist told me that even if the result is negative, it doesn't mean that he doesn't have latent tb. Because TST picks more TB forms. He even told me that our visa will get rejected if we submit the positive TST and Negative IGRA, even xray is clear and child is asymptomatic. 

I am so confused now. I am so worried. =(. Does anyone has any experience on this?


----------



## jairichi

Patrice26 said:


> My child who just turned 3 years old had a positive mantoux test (Tb Skin Test). He was vaccinated 5 days after he was born.
> 
> Doctor did not explain to me that BCG vaccinated children may have a false-positive.
> 
> His Chext X-ray is clear. Panel clinic has not submitted the X-ray yet.
> 
> We were referred by the panel clinic to see a specialist. Doctor says he does not have any symptoms. Lungs are clear. No swollen lymph nodes. My child never had any contact with anyone with active TB. He is also gaining weight.
> 
> Blood was taken today for T-Spot TB.
> 
> But specialist told me that even if the result is negative, it doesn't mean that he doesn't have latent tb. Because TST picks more TB forms. He even told me that our visa will get rejected if we submit the positive TST and Negative IGRA, even xray is clear and child is asymptomatic.
> 
> I am so confused now. I am so worried. =(. Does anyone has any experience on this?


Ask the specialist for suggestions to do a culture test and/or a PCR for TB. Both of them are confirmatory tests. TB culture takes around 6 weeks while PCR is a very quick method. Some specialist or reference labs have systems to do a quick culture too. No one can dispute the results obtained from the above two methods.


----------



## Patrice26

jairichi said:


> Ask the specialist for suggestions to do a culture test and/or a PCR for TB. Both of them are confirmatory tests. TB culture takes around 6 weeks while PCR is a very quick method. No one can dispute the results obtained from the above two methods.


This is not the same as the T-Spot.TB?


----------



## jairichi

Patrice26 said:


> This is not the same as the T-Spot.TB?


No. It is not. 
A Polymerase Chain Reaction (PCR) to detect TB bacteria is highly sensitive and specific. It can detect latent as well as active TB bacteria.
A TB culture gives appropriate condition for latent or active TB bacteria to grow in a nutrient media. 

As far as I know these two are gold standards in TB diagnosis and they are to be done together.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Hi All,

Quick question, what do I do if I have uploaded my PCC in the wrong header. (state/local). Should I upload it again under the correct header?? (National)??

2nd question: 
If a family receive visa grant (189). Do all of them need to reach Australia before IED to validate the visa. or should only the principle applicant go there and visas for the family automatically gets validated. (silly question -- sorry)


----------



## jairichi

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Quick question, what do I do if I have uploaded my PCC in the wrong header. (state/local). Should I upload it again under the correct header?? (National)??
> 
> 2nd question:
> If a family receive visa grant (189). Do all of them need to reach Australia before IED to validate the visa. or should only the principle applicant go there and visas for the family automatically gets validated. (silly question -- sorry)


Upload it under correct folder.
All have to meet the entry requirements.


----------



## nikhil_k

Hi Experts
Quick query on Visa Lodgement stage 
My and my family got our 457 visa in April 2016, so the medicals are still valid, now there is a question in Immi account which asks for previous 12 month's Medicals and HAP id's - i provided prevoous HAP ids hete as of now.. 
1. Can some one tell will they ask us to go for ALL the TESTS again OR : only the ones which were not done in 457 visa. 
2. Does it makes sense for us to get our medicals done beforehand or wait for CO to specifically ask for it?
3. Any idea how much is the fee for 2 adults and a 3yr old kid to get these medicals done in Oz.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

nikhil_k said:


> Hi Experts
> Quick query on Visa Lodgement stage
> My and my family got our 457 visa in April 2016, so the medicals are still valid, now there is a question in Immi account which asks for previous 12 month's Medicals and HAP id's - i provided prevoous HAP ids hete as of now..
> 1. Can some one tell will they ask us to go for ALL the TESTS again OR : only the ones which were not done in 457 visa.
> 2. Does it makes sense for us to get our medicals done beforehand or wait for CO to specifically ask for it?
> 3. Any idea how much is the fee for 2 adults and a 3yr old kid to get these medicals done in Oz.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


I do not think medicals will be asked for you. If tests are the same for 457 and 189 it will be waived. Wait for CO to get in touch if medicals are required.


----------



## kooljack007

Sush1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally I have grant today. After 195 Days of Visa Lodgement God has finally Given me this happiness. It was on the way to office at around 10:30 AM India Time, I have received the Grant.
> IED is 19th April 2017
> 
> Thanks to this forum but want to specify certain people Jairichi, Andrey, Aussieby 2016.
> Thank You for always motivating.
> 
> Regards


Congrats Sush!! ☺ Which team handled your case?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrice26

jairichi said:


> No. It is not.
> A Polymerase Chain Reaction (PCR) to detect TB bacteria is highly sensitive and specific. It can detect latent as well as active TB bacteria.
> A TB culture gives appropriate condition for latent or active TB bacteria to grow in a nutrient media.
> 
> As far as I know these two are gold standards in TB diagnosis and they are to be done together.



Thanks for this. I will wait for the results which will be out on Friday. I am hoping that it is negative. I will need to speak with the specialist about this TB culture tests. Because right now, I do not see any of these tests being offered in Singapore Hospitals.


----------



## jairichi

Patrice26 said:


> Thanks for this. I will wait for the results which will be out on Friday. I am hoping that it is negative. I will need to speak with the specialist about this TB culture tests. Because right now, I do not see any of these tests being offered in Singapore Hospitals.


https://www.sgh.com.sg/clinical-dep...cial-instructions/pages/mycobacteriology.aspx

Culture for Mycobacterium species (AFB Culture)
Direct detection for nucleic acid of M. tuberculosis complex - PROBETEC DTB*
Direct detection for nucleic acid of M. tuberculosis complex - XPERT MTB/RIF ASSAY*


----------



## gonnabeexpat

anyone here lodged visa after oct 1?


----------



## nikhil_k

jairichi said:


> I do not think medicals will be asked for you. If tests are the same for 457 and 189 it will be waived. Wait for CO to get in touch if medicals are required.


The tests which were done for adult were 501 + 502 and for kid(2-5) were 501.
Guys can you let me know by checking your medicals receipts what are the codes on for PR 189 AU Immigration.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

gonnabeexpat said:


> anyone here lodged visa after oct 1?




There are few and one of them got the CO contact as well. Please check few post above.


----------



## jairichi

nikhil_k said:


> The tests which were done for adult were 501 + 502 and for kid(2-5) were 501.
> Guys can you let me know by checking your medicals receipts what are the codes on for PR 189 AU Immigration.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


502 - Chest x-ray examination
501 - Medical examination + Urine test


----------



## nikhil_k

nikhil_k said:


> The tests which were done for adult were 501 + 502 and for kid(2-5) were 501.
> Guys can you let me know by checking your medicals receipts what are the codes on for PR 189 AU Immigration.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk





jairichi said:


> 502 - Chest x-ray examination
> 501 - Medical examination + Urine test


Does blood test come under 501, we are unable to remember clearly if they took our blood test or not.


Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## uday63

Hi,

My friend has got the invitation yesterday in 261313.

He is now gearing up for Medicals.He was diagnosed with Hepatitis B in his childhood.

Should he be worried?

Should he declare it Medical declaration?

Some say Hep B test is not required for Software Engineer Profession.

Please advise.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## forw.jane

Want to share a good news with the forum. Got my Grant Today.
Would like to thank all the experts in the forum for there help.(vikas, jairichi etc.)

ANZSCO code - 261312
5th Feb 2016 - IELTS
19th April 2016 – ACS
21st April 2016 – EOI
02nd August 2016 – Invitation
06th August 2016 – Visa Lodged
15th August 2016 – Uploaded Doc
16th August 2016 – CO allocated, Medical asked(GSM Adelaide)
24th August 2016 – Medical Done
27th August 2016 – Information Requested Button Pressed after Medical Report uploaded by Hospital, Status Changed to Assessment in Progress 
12th October 2016 – Called DIBP(3.30 am Indian Time) to check status of Visa Grant
12th Octber 2016 – Grant(7.30 am Indian Time) , IED (15th July 2017)


----------



## gonnabeexpat

forw.jane said:


> Want to share a good news with the forum. Got my Grant Today.
> Would like to thank all the experts in the forum for there help.(vikas, jairichi etc.)
> 
> ANZSCO code - 261312
> 5th Feb 2016 - IELTS
> 19th April 2016 – ACS
> 21st April 2016 – EOI
> 02nd August 2016 – Invitation
> 06th August 2016 – Visa Lodged
> 15th August 2016 – Uploaded Doc
> 16th August 2016 – CO allocated, Medical asked(GSM Adelaide)
> 24th August 2016 – Medical Done
> 27th August 2016 – Information Requested Button Pressed after Medical Report uploaded by Hospital, Status Changed to Assessment in Progress
> 12th October 2016 – Called DIBP(3.30 am Indian Time) to check status of Visa Grant
> 12th Octber 2016 – Grant(7.30 am Indian Time) , IED (15th July 2017)


Very happy for you Jane. Congratz and all the best fit your future .

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## behlvipul

Congratulations Jane  



forw.jane said:


> Want to share a good news with the forum. Got my Grant Today.
> Would like to thank all the experts in the forum for there help.(vikas, jairichi etc.)
> 
> ANZSCO code - 261312
> 5th Feb 2016 - IELTS
> 19th April 2016 – ACS
> 21st April 2016 – EOI
> 02nd August 2016 – Invitation
> 06th August 2016 – Visa Lodged
> 15th August 2016 – Uploaded Doc
> 16th August 2016 – CO allocated, Medical asked(GSM Adelaide)
> 24th August 2016 – Medical Done
> 27th August 2016 – Information Requested Button Pressed after Medical Report uploaded by Hospital, Status Changed to Assessment in Progress
> 12th October 2016 – Called DIBP(3.30 am Indian Time) to check status of Visa Grant
> 12th Octber 2016 – Grant(7.30 am Indian Time) , IED (15th July 2017)


----------



## Aramani

Congrats on your grant, did you apply through an agent? and also when you called the DIBP, what was the response?

Thanks.



forw.jane said:


> Want to share a good news with the forum. Got my Grant Today.
> Would like to thank all the experts in the forum for there help.(vikas, jairichi etc.)
> 
> ANZSCO code - 261312
> 5th Feb 2016 - IELTS
> 19th April 2016 – ACS
> 21st April 2016 – EOI
> 02nd August 2016 – Invitation
> 06th August 2016 – Visa Lodged
> 15th August 2016 – Uploaded Doc
> 16th August 2016 – CO allocated, Medical asked(GSM Adelaide)
> 24th August 2016 – Medical Done
> 27th August 2016 – Information Requested Button Pressed after Medical Report uploaded by Hospital, Status Changed to Assessment in Progress
> 12th October 2016 – Called DIBP(3.30 am Indian Time) to check status of Visa Grant
> 12th Octber 2016 – Grant(7.30 am Indian Time) , IED (15th July 2017)


----------



## maverick19

forw.jane said:


> Want to share a good news with the forum. Got my Grant Today.
> Would like to thank all the experts in the forum for there help.(vikas, jairichi etc.)
> 
> ANZSCO code - 261312
> 5th Feb 2016 - IELTS
> 19th April 2016 – ACS
> 21st April 2016 – EOI
> 02nd August 2016 – Invitation
> 06th August 2016 – Visa Lodged
> 15th August 2016 – Uploaded Doc
> 16th August 2016 – CO allocated, Medical asked(GSM Adelaide)
> 24th August 2016 – Medical Done
> 27th August 2016 – Information Requested Button Pressed after Medical Report uploaded by Hospital, Status Changed to Assessment in Progress
> 12th October 2016 – Called DIBP(3.30 am Indian Time) to check status of Visa Grant
> 12th Octber 2016 – Grant(7.30 am Indian Time) , IED (15th July 2017)




Congratulations!!!
One question: did the person who take your call today ask for your details? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## forw.jane

gonnabeexpat said:


> Very happy for you Jane. Congratz and all the best fit your future .
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Thanks gonnabeexpat


----------



## kooljack007

forw.jane said:


> Want to share a good news with the forum. Got my Grant Today.
> Would like to thank all the experts in the forum for there help.(vikas, jairichi etc.)
> 
> ANZSCO code - 261312
> 5th Feb 2016 - IELTS
> 19th April 2016 – ACS
> 21st April 2016 – EOI
> 02nd August 2016 – Invitation
> 06th August 2016 – Visa Lodged
> 15th August 2016 – Uploaded Doc
> 16th August 2016 – CO allocated, Medical asked(GSM Adelaide)
> 24th August 2016 – Medical Done
> 27th August 2016 – Information Requested Button Pressed after Medical Report uploaded by Hospital, Status Changed to Assessment in Progress
> 12th October 2016 – Called DIBP(3.30 am Indian Time) to check status of Visa Grant
> 12th Octber 2016 – Grant(7.30 am Indian Time) , IED (15th July 2017)


Congrats!!☺ Which team handled ur case ?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## forw.jane

behlvipul said:


> Congratulations Jane


Thanks behlvipul


----------



## jairichi

nikhil_k said:


> Does blood test come under 501, we are unable to remember clearly if they took our blood test or not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


From my memory there was no blood test for 189.


----------



## tikki2282

forw.jane said:


> Want to share a good news with the forum. Got my Grant Today.
> Would like to thank all the experts in the forum for there help.(vikas, jairichi etc.)
> 
> ANZSCO code - 261312
> 5th Feb 2016 - IELTS
> 19th April 2016 – ACS
> 21st April 2016 – EOI
> 02nd August 2016 – Invitation
> 06th August 2016 – Visa Lodged
> 15th August 2016 – Uploaded Doc
> 16th August 2016 – CO allocated, Medical asked(GSM Adelaide)
> 24th August 2016 – Medical Done
> 27th August 2016 – Information Requested Button Pressed after Medical Report uploaded by Hospital, Status Changed to Assessment in Progress
> 12th October 2016 – Called DIBP(3.30 am Indian Time) to check status of Visa Grant
> 12th Octber 2016 – Grant(7.30 am Indian Time) , IED (15th July 2017)




Congrats Jane.


----------



## maverick19

jairichi said:


> From my memory there was no blood test for 189.




Jairichi, I remember giving my blood sample for 189


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## forw.jane

Aramani said:


> Congrats on your grant, did you apply through an agent? and also when you called the DIBP, what was the response?
> 
> Thanks.


I did everything on my own with the help of this forum and my friends. 
I called DIBP and a guy picked up the phone and I asked that I want to know if anything is pending from my side. He asked whether I had called before, this being my first time I said no. He asked for my passport no, full name and date of birth. Later he said nothing is pending from my side and the Case Officer hasnt made a decision, so its a nail biting wait for you. But the call turned out to be lucky for me


----------



## forw.jane

maverick19 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> One question: did the person who take your call today ask for your details?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes passport no, date of birth and full name


----------



## jairichi

uday63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My friend has got the invitation yesterday in 261313.
> 
> He is now gearing up for Medicals.He was diagnosed with Hepatitis B in his childhood.
> 
> Should he be worried?
> 
> Should he declare it Medical declaration?
> 
> Some say Hep B test is not required for Software Engineer Profession.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


If it is a question in health declaration then your friend has to answer truthfully.


----------



## forw.jane

kooljack007 said:


> Congrats!!☺ Which team handled ur case ?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


GSM Adelaide


----------



## jairichi

maverick19 said:


> Jairichi, I remember giving my blood sample for 189
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are correct. I am sorry. My wife refreshed my memory now


----------



## forw.jane

maverick19 said:


> Jairichi, I remember giving my blood sample for 189
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gave my Blood Sample as part of 189


----------



## forw.jane

tikki2282 said:


> Congrats Jane.


Thanks tikki2282


----------



## jairichi

forw.jane said:


> I gave my Blood Sample as part of 189


My apologies. I corrected my statement


----------



## justin787

forw.jane said:


> GSM Adelaide


Congrats Jane!

What was the number you used to call them? There's no number in the CO letter that I have received. I've pressed the information provided button a month after you, and haven't heard back. I think if there's no movement I might give them a call sometime early November.


----------



## alexdegzy

Congrats


----------



## forw.jane

justin787 said:


> Congrats Jane!
> 
> What was the number you used to call them? There's no number in the CO letter that I have received. I've pressed the information provided button a month after you, and haven't heard back. I think if there's no movement I might give them a call sometime early November.


I called +61731367000


----------



## Aramani

Thanks Jane for the detailed info, All the best for your future endeavors!!



forw.jane said:


> I did everything on my own with the help of this forum and my friends.
> I called DIBP and a guy picked up the phone and I asked that I want to know if anything is pending from my side. He asked whether I had called before, this being my first time I said no. He asked for my passport no, full name and date of birth. Later he said nothing is pending from my side and the Case Officer hasnt made a decision, so its a nail biting wait for you. But the call turned out to be lucky for me


----------



## Dorasi

Patrice26 said:


> My child who just turned 3 years old had a positive mantoux test (Tb Skin Test). He was vaccinated 5 days after he was born.
> 
> Doctor did not explain to me that BCG vaccinated children may have a false-positive.
> 
> His Chext X-ray is clear. Panel clinic has not submitted the X-ray yet.
> 
> We were referred by the panel clinic to see a specialist. Doctor says he does not have any symptoms. Lungs are clear. No swollen lymph nodes. My child never had any contact with anyone with active TB. He is also gaining weight.
> 
> Blood was taken today for T-Spot TB.
> 
> But specialist told me that even if the result is negative, it doesn't mean that he doesn't have latent tb. Because TST picks more TB forms. He even told me that our visa will get rejected if we submit the positive TST and Negative IGRA, even xray is clear and child is asymptomatic.
> 
> I am so confused now. I am so worried. =(. Does anyone has any experience on this?


Hie , my son had the same positive outcome with the mantoux test. He's 9 years. We submitted the application and the Co sent a declaration form to us to sign. The form states that at a later stage dibp may want to follow up on him in Australia. Don't worry. It's a routine check. 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## gandhiaarti02

jairichi said:


> Form 929 and 1022.


Hi,

Could you please clarify if it's really important to inform the CO about short business trips? I have gone through the forms you have mentioned but not able to understand which section would be relevant for business trips.

Form 929 is for Address/Passport Change and Form 1022 is for change in circumstances.

My business trips are usually for 1 week and hence hotel address cannot be mentioned as a residential address. Not sure which is the correct section to fill in 1022 as well.

Is there any link which mentions more information related to this?

Thank you.


----------



## Umairkhan952

sekarhttp said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> Without Expat Forum I wouldn't have learnt this much patience in my life,
> 
> 
> 
> I have got grant today 263111 - 190 , after 204 days of waiting - Visa Lodgement.
> 
> 
> 
> I know friends , waiting is very very toughest part in the life, you can't take a decision because of waiting game.
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing - 263111 mates - Don't worry - last week my friend got grant he was waited for 110 days so it means now it's time for our 263111
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell my story - sorry for personal stuffs, [lease read then feel how much depression I gone through by staying alone in OZ without new born kid and newly married wife.
> 
> 
> 
> Story of waiting:
> 
> I came to Australia when I my wife was 6 month pregnant, when my baby born I was unable to travel because of office leave issue, I traveled only for 20 days stay in India and come back to OZ by leaving my wife & kid( kid was three months old) and after that I was unable to travel, nearly 10 months I stayed alone on OZ because of office leave and visa waiting period. Even for my kid's birthday I was unable to make up last week.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I fed up and i thought of quitting in December 2016 and planned to go back to India. But today morning one mail changed all.
> 
> 
> 
> So please take my case as an example n please wait .
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say big thanks to all members and my beloved mom/wife/Kidand last but not least Australian Visa Case Officer




Congrats......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12

forw.jane said:


> I did everything on my own with the help of this forum and my friends.
> I called DIBP and a guy picked up the phone and I asked that I want to know if anything is pending from my side. He asked whether I had called before, this being my first time I said no. He asked for my passport no, full name and date of birth. Later he said nothing is pending from my side and the Case Officer hasnt made a decision, so its a nail biting wait for you. But the call turned out to be lucky for me


Lucky call indeed 
Congrats Jane!


----------



## momentum

I have lodged my application on 27th Sep, havent provided any documents yet and havent been assigned a CO yet. i have all the docs ready now including the medicals,PCC, form 80 and 1221 and I plan to provide them to my agent tomorrow for uploading. Is this document uploading a time consuming task? As I want to know how much time it takes to upload document for a family of 4 having 2 kids. I am asking because My agent is lazy and he will make excuses of completing it by tomorrow. However i want to do it all bu tomorrow as the CO can be assigned anytime now and i want to front load all docs to avoid delays.


----------



## amanchhina33

how many days does it take for a CO to be assigned generally.
I completed all my document upload on 11/10/16


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanishkster

Hi Guys,

Can someone please advise?



kanishkster said:


> Hi Guys,
> One quick query on PCC (India).
> I have many valid address proofs for my current address.
> However for my spouse (dependent VISA), I have only following:
> 1. Joint account holder with me in one of the bank accounts. Passbook is available for same.
> 2. Marriage Certificate.
> Will this suffice for her for applying for PCC?


----------



## dvys

Hello Members,
I am gonna file the visa in a day or so. Please suggest, should I upload attested copies or color scan?
I have following documents which one should I upload and How to prepare the files.
Company "A"
- Appointment Letter
- Appraisal Letter
- Experience Letter with Job responsibilities
- Appreciation Certificates
- Form16
- Few Salary slips
- ITR returns

Company "B"
- Appointment Letters
- ITR returns

Also I am claiming the 5 points of spouse. So should I upload her job documents as well or ACS letter is sufficient? 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## aussiedream87

kanishkster said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can someone please advise?


Bank Account should be good enough in terms of address. To justify your relationship you can show the marriage certificate.


----------



## aussiedream87

dvys said:


> Hello Members,
> I am gonna file the visa in a day or so. Please suggest, should I upload attested copies or color scan?
> I have following documents which one should I upload and How to prepare the files.
> Company "A"
> - Appointment Letter
> - Appraisal Letter
> - Experience Letter with Job responsibilities
> - Appreciation Certificates
> - Form16
> - Few Salary slips
> - ITR returns
> 
> Company "B"
> - Appointment Letters
> - ITR returns
> 
> Also I am claiming the 5 points of spouse. So should I upload her job documents as well or ACS letter is sufficient?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


This was prepared by a senior member. Please go thru.

The following Forms and Documents are required:-

A) Forms

1. Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.

Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded.

B) List of documents are required:
1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
AUD $ 3600/-
AUD $1800/-
AUD $900 /-
7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above.
Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.

Various form that might be required.
Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf

Form 26 and form 160 for medicals
http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf

http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/160.pdf

Note: some documents not be applicable for other nationals like tax documents mentioned above. You can prepare similar document which might be applicable.


----------



## kanishkster

aussiedream87 said:


> Bank Account should be good enough in terms of address. To justify your relationship you can show the marriage certificate.


Thanks a lot  !!


----------



## singh.manjeet1982

Hi
One quick question here experts.
I have lodged my visa on 20th Sep and uploaded all documents including PCC, company documents and Medicals as well.

Application status is still showing as 'Received' . Please provide information as to when the CO gets allocated and when the status change to inprogress. I am just thinking that I haven't done anything wrong while submitting application or I missed something.

Please provide any information here.

Thanks


----------



## dvys

aussiedream87 said:


> This was prepared by a senior member. Please go thru.
> 
> The following Forms and Documents are required:-
> 
> A) Forms
> 
> 1. Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.
> 
> Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded.
> 
> B) List of documents are required:
> 1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
> 2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
> 3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
> 4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
> 5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
> 6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
> Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
> AUD $ 3600/-
> AUD $1800/-
> AUD $900 /-
> 7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above.
> Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
> 8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
> 9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
> 10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
> 11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
> 13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> 17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> 18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> 19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
> 20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
> 21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.
> 
> Various form that might be required.
> Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf
> 
> Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf
> 
> Form 26 and form 160 for medicals
> http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf
> 
> http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/160.pdf
> 
> Note: some documents not be applicable for other nationals like tax documents mentioned above. You can prepare similar document which might be applicable.



Thanks!!


----------



## Brane

Dear Experts,
I cannot provide bank statements showing only salary deposits from my employer. The statements may contain other transactions as well.

Will CO accept these statements as proof of salary credit which show some extra transactions along with the salary credit?

Please help!!!

Regards,
Brane


----------



## momentum

momentum said:


> I have lodged my application on 27th Sep, havent provided any documents yet and havent been assigned a CO yet. i have all the docs ready now including the medicals,PCC, form 80 and 1221 and I plan to provide them to my agent tomorrow for uploading. Is this document uploading a time consuming task? As I want to know how much time it takes to upload document for a family of 4 having 2 kids. I am asking because My agent is lazy and he will make excuses of completing it by tomorrow. However i want to do it all bu tomorrow as the CO can be assigned anytime now and i want to front load all docs to avoid delays.


Can someone please answer this?


----------



## aussiedream87

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> I cannot provide bank statements showing only salary deposits from my employer. The statements may contain other transactions as well.
> 
> Will CO accept these statements as proof of salary credit which show some extra transactions along with the salary credit?
> 
> Please help!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


Hi Brane,

As long as the salary credit from ur employer is shown in the statement its fine.


----------



## singh.manjeet1982

singh.manjeet1982 said:


> Hi
> One quick question here experts.
> I have lodged my visa on 20th Sep and uploaded all documents including PCC, company documents and Medicals as well.
> 
> Application status is still showing as 'Received' . Please provide information as to when the CO gets allocated and when the status change to inprogress. I am just thinking that I haven't done anything wrong while submitting application or I missed something.
> 
> Please provide any information here.
> 
> Thanks


Please reply. thanks


----------



## aditya070807

Hi All,



Yesterday I got an invite for my EOI application for 261313 (Software Engineer) for 70 points on 189.



My agent shared the list of documents which needs to be provided. One of the document he requested is for my spouse English functional requirement document.

My wife has not appeared for ILETS/ PTE, however she is an MBA finance and BComm (3 years)graduate from Punjab University.

My Agent has requested that I get an application from Principal of her graduation college mentioning that 

*** She has passed the degree in *** year and mode of communication, instruction and examination was only English.*****

My questions are:

1. Can this similar “To whomsoever it may concern” document be provided from her 2yr MBA (post graduation) college as well?
2. What other alternatives are there? As getting a customized certificate from principle should be cumbersome, that is what I think.
3. Or do let me know if that is what is required, and such certificates are commonly provided by the colleges.


----------



## Manan008

Qurat77 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I had posted earlier but did not get a reply.
> 
> We got an invitation on 28 sept. We lodged application through immiaccount and have not uploaded my documents. Day before yesterday, we have been allocated a case officer and she has asked for the documents. My question is the documents to be attached should be pdf of certified copies or the original ones? Also the scans and copies should be color or black and ones would do the job?
> 
> Thanking in advance for your help.


Coloured copies are fine. Make sure they are just readable. But if u still want u can get them notarized.Not necessary. They wont mind it.


----------



## Manan008

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Quick question, what do I do if I have uploaded my PCC in the wrong header. (state/local). Should I upload it again under the correct header?? (National)??
> 
> 2nd question:
> If a family receive visa grant (189). Do all of them need to reach Australia before IED to validate the visa. or should only the principle applicant go there and visas for the family automatically gets validated. (silly question -- sorry)


As far as i know in Pakistan national PCC are not issued. Only state local are issue.So i guess u did it in the right header.


----------



## Manan008

jairichi said:


> From my memory there was no blood test for 189.


I had to give blood test for 189.
Blood Test 
Urine Test 
Chest Xray
And Medical Examination


----------



## Manan008

momentum said:


> I have lodged my application on 27th Sep, havent provided any documents yet and havent been assigned a CO yet. i have all the docs ready now including the medicals,PCC, form 80 and 1221 and I plan to provide them to my agent tomorrow for uploading. Is this document uploading a time consuming task? As I want to know how much time it takes to upload document for a family of 4 having 2 kids. I am asking because My agent is lazy and he will make excuses of completing it by tomorrow. However i want to do it all bu tomorrow as the CO can be assigned anytime now and i want to front load all docs to avoid delays.


Will take you one to two hours.


----------



## aryulu

Hi,

If Original Degree has the information like "Medium of Instruction is English" or Mark sheets/transcripts has the same info then, you would not need that letter from College or University. If no where Medium of Instruction is mentioned , then you can apply for a "Medium Certificate" in the university(Most of the Universities provide this.)

If the above two cannot be provided, then you have to provide a letter from college principal about the Medium of Instruction and you have to convince CO why a letter/certificate cannot be produced.




aditya070807 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I got an invite for my EOI application for 261313 (Software Engineer) for 70 points on 189.
> 
> 
> 
> My agent shared the list of documents which needs to be provided. One of the document he requested is for my spouse English functional requirement document.
> 
> My wife has not appeared for ILETS/ PTE, however she is an MBA finance and BComm (3 years)graduate from Punjab University.
> 
> My Agent has requested that I get an application from Principal of her graduation college mentioning that
> 
> *** She has passed the degree in *** year and mode of communication, instruction and examination was only English.*****
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1. Can this similar “To whomsoever it may concern” document be provided from her 2yr MBA (post graduation) college as well?
> 2. What other alternatives are there? As getting a customized certificate from principle should be cumbersome, that is what I think.
> 3. Or do let me know if that is what is required, and such certificates are commonly provided by the colleges.


----------



## Manan008

amanchhina33 said:


> how many days does it take for a CO to be assigned generally.
> I completed all my document upload on 11/10/16
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CO doesnt contact if u have provided all documents.


----------



## Manan008

singh.manjeet1982 said:


> Hi
> One quick question here experts.
> I have lodged my visa on 20th Sep and uploaded all documents including PCC, company documents and Medicals as well.
> 
> Application status is still showing as 'Received' . Please provide information as to when the CO gets allocated and when the status change to inprogress. I am just thinking that I haven't done anything wrong while submitting application or I missed something.
> 
> Please provide any information here.
> 
> Thanks


Co only gets allocate if u havent provided all documents.
If they havent contact u for 2-3 weeks u are in for a direct grant.


----------



## singh.manjeet1982

singh.manjeet1982 said:


> Hi
> One quick question here experts.
> I have lodged my visa on 20th Sep and uploaded all documents including PCC, company documents and Medicals as well.
> 
> Application status is still showing as 'Received' . Please provide information as to when the CO gets allocated and when the status change to inprogress. I am just thinking that I haven't done anything wrong while submitting application or I missed something.
> 
> Please provide any information here.
> 
> Thanks


Somebody please, anybody please who is aware of this...


----------



## ankushcool

amanchhina33 said:


> how many days does it take for a CO to be assigned generally.
> I completed all my document upload on 11/10/16
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine was assigned on 6th day after pay the fee..

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## mv2016

aussiedream87 said:


> 1. PCC is not required. However refer to this for tests required for kid https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Heal/meeting-the-health-requirement/health-examinations# navigate to Permanent and provisional visa applicants.
> 
> 2. Bangalore has 2 centers and all of them I know preferred Elbit Diagnostic Centre which is near to Indian Express Building. The other one is for Fortis Hospital . Refer to Panel physician in the URL for more information: https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/india


Thank you aussiedream87


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Congrats Sush1,and jane.


----------



## aussiedream87

mv2016 said:


> Thank you aussiedream87


You welcome


----------



## PR190

Hello all, i am new to this forum and need help with following query. i am an Indian citizen currently residing in India. I along with my family got PR 190 earlier this year. God has blessed us with another child last week and i need to get her VISA as well sorted before we move to Australia which is planned for January next year.
Can someone please help me with the process?
Thanking you in anticipation.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

As per immiteacker, almost no one who lodged visa on Oct 1 got co contact or grant

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## mahesh.sindbandge

I submitted my application on 30th sept after uploading all documents. I did my medical checks on 4th of Oct 2016 and got clearance on 9th of oct 2016.

CO got assigned to my application this morning and it is currently being assessed by him.

Hope this helps.

P.S : I have 65 points for 189 class.

Thanks
Mahesh


----------



## jamesjihin88

mahesh.sindbandge said:


> I submitted my application on 30th sept after uploading all documents. I did my medical checks on 4th of Oct 2016 and got clearance on 9th of oct 2016.
> 
> CO got assigned to my application this morning and it is currently being assessed by him.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> P.S : I have 65 points for 189 class.
> 
> Thanks
> Mahesh


Congrats mahesh. Are you an engineer, if i may ask?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

mahesh.sindbandge said:


> I submitted my application on 30th sept after uploading all documents. I did my medical checks on 4th of Oct 2016 and got clearance on 9th of oct 2016.
> 
> CO got assigned to my application this morning and it is currently being assessed by him.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> P.S : I have 65 points for 189 class.
> 
> Thanks
> Mahesh


Oh  I lodged it on 1st October, no co contact nothing  

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## mahesh.sindbandge

Yes.. mate.. I am an engineer. Applied for 2613 occupation.


----------



## aryulu

Hi,

I have lodged Visa on 5th Oct and CO Contacted me today morning for additional docs.




gonnabeexpat said:


> As per immiteacker, almost no one who lodged visa on Oct 1 got co contact or grant
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

aryulu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged Visa on 5th Oct and CO Contacted me today morning for additional docs.


 your job code ? Is it 26313?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## goaustralianow

gonnabeexpat said:


> Oh  I lodged it on 1st October, no co contact nothing
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


I lodged on 10th July 2016, still no CO contact and application is still in received status. What say


----------



## goaustralianow

forw.jane said:


> Want to share a good news with the forum. Got my Grant Today.
> Would like to thank all the experts in the forum for there help.(vikas, jairichi etc.)
> 
> ANZSCO code - 261312
> 5th Feb 2016 - IELTS
> 19th April 2016 – ACS
> 21st April 2016 – EOI
> 02nd August 2016 – Invitation
> 06th August 2016 – Visa Lodged
> 15th August 2016 – Uploaded Doc
> 16th August 2016 – CO allocated, Medical asked(GSM Adelaide)
> 24th August 2016 – Medical Done
> 27th August 2016 – Information Requested Button Pressed after Medical Report uploaded by Hospital, Status Changed to Assessment in Progress
> 12th October 2016 – Called DIBP(3.30 am Indian Time) to check status of Visa Grant
> 12th Octber 2016 – Grant(7.30 am Indian Time) , IED (15th July 2017)


Congrats Mate and wish you all the best for your future endeavors!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

goaustralianow said:


> I lodged on 10th July 2016, still no CO contact and application is still in received status. What say


Ok there is no rhyme or reason for their methods . Did you try calling dibp?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## aryulu

261311 - Analyst programmer ...




gonnabeexpat said:


> your job code ? Is it 26313?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## goaustralianow

Sush1 said:


> Occupation Code- 221111 ACCOUNTANT (GENERAL)
> Invited : 23-Mar-16
> Visa Lodge : 01-Apr-16
> CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) : 21-Apr-16 (Requesting Work Experience Documents and PCC for me and wife)
> Provided on 28-Apr-16
> Employment Verification through Mail: 28-Sep-16
> Employment Verification through Call: 4-Oct-16
> Grant: 12-Oct-16


Hey Sush, really happy for you bro! Wish you nothing but luck and success for your future endeavors!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys in the my applications summary page, my health declarations application is showing up as incomplete. Is this expected . Fyi, iam done with medicals.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## goaustralianow

gonnabeexpat said:


> Ok there is no rhyme or reason for their methods . Did you try calling dibp?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


already 5 times however got standard reply that application is progressing as expected and is under routine checks. BTW my emplyment check was done about 42 days back


----------



## gonnabeexpat

goaustralianow said:


> already 5 times however got standard reply that application is progressing as expected and is under routine checks. BTW my emplyment check was done about 42 days back


Looks like only the luckiest of luckiest will get direct grant. Your job code ?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

aryulu said:


> 261311 - Analyst programmer ...


All the best dude, hope you get early grant 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Sush1

kooljack007 said:


> Congrats Sush!! ☺ Which team handled your case?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk




Adelaide


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

gonnabeexpat said:


> As per immiteacker, almost no one who lodged visa on Oct 1 got co contact or grant
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk




I also lodged on 1st. No contact yet but I saw few who lodged after 1st Oct and had CO contact. So you might be in for a direct grant. All the best.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tikki2282 said:


> I also lodged on 1st. No contact yet but I saw few who lodged after 1st Oct and had CO contact. So you might be in for a direct grant. All the best.


Thanks for your golden words  . I hope you get direct grant as well gingers crossed.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Sush1

goaustralianow said:


> Hey Sush, really happy for you bro! Wish you nothing but luck and success for your future endeavors!




Thank You


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amanchhina33

guys just a quick question whats the difference between direct grant and CO being assigned


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amritbains206

goaustralianow said:


> already 5 times however got standard reply that application is progressing as expected and is under routine checks. BTW my emplyment check was done about 42 days back




Who was contacted for ur employment verification? Current employer or previous? Do they call the hr or manager? Also, did u provide any number or they take them from website/letter heads?? 
Sorry for so many questions... i also applied on 11 oct under 261311... analyst programmer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aramani

CO assigned - They have some queries related to the documents you have uploaded/you have missed some document which needs to be uploaded(in an average this path has a lot of wait time in it - Wait time varies based on many factors 1.Job Code 2.Resident Country 3.External Checks 4.Sometimes based on the Case Officer Assigned)

Direct Grant - The Immigration officers are satisfied with the documents you have uploaded as a proof and they provide you the grant. This path usually does not take much of a time.

It is always better to get a direct grant.

Thanks.

Regards,




amanchhina33 said:


> guys just a quick question whats the difference between direct grant and CO being assigned
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aghakhan

For immi to australia ?do i need to take ietls general or academic. Please could any confirm which exam should i take?


----------



## mahesh.sindbandge

gonnabeexpat said:


> your job code ? Is it 26313?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Yes it is. Yours too?


----------



## mahesh.sindbandge

Aramani said:


> CO assigned - They have some queries related to the documents you have uploaded/you have missed some document which needs to be uploaded(in an average this path has a lot of wait time in it - Wait time varies based on many factors 1.Job Code 2.Resident Country 3.External Checks 4.Sometimes based on the Case Officer Assigned)
> 
> Direct Grant - The Immigration officers are satisfied with the documents you have uploaded as a proof and they provide you the grant. This path usually does not take much of a time.
> 
> It is always better to get a direct grant.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Regards,


Thanks for quick revert back. It sounds more like if you upload all your documents properly, you get a direct grant.


----------



## Patrice26

Dorasi said:


> Hie , my son had the same positive outcome with the mantoux test. He's 9 years. We submitted the application and the Co sent a declaration form to us to sign. The form states that at a later stage dibp may want to follow up on him in Australia. Don't worry. It's a routine check.
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


Thank you for your reply. Truly appreciate it. 

Did your son underwent for the blood test too? And xray?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

mahesh.sindbandge said:


> Yes it is. Yours too?


Yes yes 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## mahesh.sindbandge

I gather lot of guys here are going to get their PR in a next month or two.

When are you guys actually planning to travel? 
When is the right time to travel?
I have heard that in Jan/Feb there will be a lot of openings for IT professionals? 
Is it same for CA or other professions also?
I have got some time on me and I was hoping to brush on my skills etc so that I don't run into issues while giving interviews before cracking one.
Is any of you on the same page as I am? How are you going about it? If any tips, please let me know.
I would love to share whatever info I come across right back whenever I do...


----------



## mahesh.sindbandge

gonnabeexpat said:


> Yes yes
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Okkkkkkkkaaaaayyyyyy... What's your technology that you're into? Into Testing/Development/Support?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

mahesh.sindbandge said:


> Okkkkkkkkaaaaayyyyyy... What's your technology that you're into? Into Testing/Development/Support?


Automation framework development for websites. Like selenium, java, test ng

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## mahesh.sindbandge

gonnabeexpat said:


> Automation framework development for websites. Like selenium, java, test ng
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Alright. That's something which is in boom these days.


----------



## Aramani

Yes it looks like the case with the current trend. But make sure you upload all the documents you find it necessary , as much documents you upload to support your case it becomes easier for the immi department to assess and grant. In my case i did upload all the documents, but the CO contacted for form 1193 which i never knew at first that i had to upload(form 1193 is mandate for the people who use an agent for the VISA process but some CO's ask and some dont). So collect as much information as possible using this forum and try to get a direct grant, all the best!

Thanks.

Regards,



mahesh.sindbandge said:


> Thanks for quick revert back. It sounds more like if you upload all your documents properly, you get a direct grant.


----------



## amanchhina33

as far as i am concerned i had uploaded more than enough documents so how much time does direct grant take in case am onshore


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aramani

amanchhina33 said:


> as far as i am concerned i had uploaded more than enough documents so how much time does direct grant take in case am onshore
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not really sure about the impact on processing times if applying from onshore. If you are sure that you have uploaded enough documents to support your case, your direct grant is on your way  

P.S: Please add your timeline in your signature  ignore if you already did 

Thanks.

Regards,
Aadhithiya Ramani


----------



## Nitin0424

Hi 

I have applied for eoi on 23 May 2016 with 60 points in Software Programmer 2613. Can anybody please suggest what is the expacted time for receiving the interest in current scneario. Thanks.

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## kalaiksathiyamoorthy

Hi,

What is the current trend for Case officer allocation? I lodged my visa on october 1st and still waiting for CO allocation while on the other hand I see from https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189 website that people who lodged later have already got their allocation...Any ideas?


----------



## nikhil_k

Hi experts... i did my research here on expat forum and can say that medical tests for 457 and 189 are different as in 189 they also require HIV test to be done...

Can some one shed light if CO will ask for only additional HIV test to be done or they would just ask to repeat all the tests again for whole family including kid?


Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

Nitin0424 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have applied for eoi on 23 May 2016 with 60 points in Software Programmer 2613. Can anybody please suggest what is the expacted time for receiving the interest in current scneario. Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> Nitin


Almost impossible this year. Try to improve your points.


----------



## jairichi

nikhil_k said:


> Hi experts... i did my research here on expat forum and can say that medical tests for 457 and 189 are different as in 189 they also require HIV test to be done...
> 
> Can some one shed light if CO will ask for only additional HIV test to be done or they would just ask to repeat all the tests again for whole family including kid?
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Blood test is 707 code. It does not make sense for them to ask for a repeat of all medical tests. But, you never know.


----------



## jairichi

Aghakhan said:


> For immi to australia ?do i need to take ietls general or academic. Please could any confirm which exam should i take?


Wrong thread.
Normally IELTS general. Some occupation requires academic.


----------



## jairichi

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys in the my applications summary page, my health declarations application is showing up as incomplete. Is this expected . Fyi, iam done with medicals.
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Did you check with your medical panel whether they have uploaded your results?


----------



## Priyavl

We have lodged the application on Sep-9. 
And the status is still "Received ". 
Could you share the contact number to call them up?

Thanks
Priya



gonnabeexpat said:


> goaustralianow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged on 10th July 2016, still no CO contact and application is still in received status. What say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok there is no rhyme or reason for their methods . Did you try calling dibp?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## jairichi

PR190 said:


> Hello all, i am new to this forum and need help with following query. i am an Indian citizen currently residing in India. I along with my family got PR 190 earlier this year. God has blessed us with another child last week and i need to get her VISA as well sorted before we move to Australia which is planned for January next year.
> Can someone please help me with the process?
> Thanking you in anticipation.


Congratulations.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/101-


----------



## Manan008

jairichi said:


> Wrong thread.
> Normally IELTS general. Some occupation requires academic.


Both will do.. I am an electrical engineer i gave academic ielts.


----------



## jairichi

Manan008 said:


> Both will do.. I am an electrical engineer i gave academic ielts.


Might be for DIBP but not for assessing authority. For example, a teacher needs to have IELTS academic scores. That is why I said based on occupation.


----------



## Manan008

jairichi said:


> Might be for DIBP but not for assessing authority. For example, a teacher needs to have IELTS academic scores. That is why I said based on occupation.


Hey jay do u have any idea how employer verification is done ? either though email or phone calls ?


----------



## kamalendra

really tired of waiting


----------



## jairichi

Manan008 said:


> Hey jay do u have any idea how employer verification is done ? either though email or phone calls ?


Manan , it could be mail or phone call or personal visit. Could be any of these or together. Personal visit is rare.


----------



## jairichi

kamalendra said:


> really tired of waiting


You are close to getting your grant. Do not stress yourself thinking about it.


----------



## curidpostn

Hi all

I have 8 years experience in IT and I work as a developer. I am done with my IELTS thinking of applying for ACS skills assessment. My education is a mix of computers + digital media. An education evaluation was done for US GC, and it came out as dual major in information systems (computers) and digital media. 50% of my university courses are related to programming and computers, while the other 50% is related to digital media like multimedia, broadcasting techniques etc. Any guesses on how many years of education will ACS deduct from my experience? Will my courses on computers be considered as relevant by the agency? Do they go by transcripts or degree titles?

Also what would be the best SOL to target? Developer or Software Engineer? As most of you might be knowing, the responsibilities are pretty wide in IT and I believe it is not that difficult to project in any one of these SOL. I should be able to get skill letter in any of those occupations.

Thanks.


----------



## FrankyFrank

*mechanical Engineer*

Hi,
is it possible to get my bachelor degree (3 year) assesed by EA without any experience or do i need at least 12 month for the three caree essays?
cheers
Franky


----------



## sm8764

Sush1 said:


> Occupation Code- 221111 ACCOUNTANT (GENERAL)
> Invited : 23-Mar-16
> Visa Lodge : 01-Apr-16
> CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) : 21-Apr-16 (Requesting Work Experience Documents and PCC for me and wife)
> Provided on 28-Apr-16
> Employment Verification through Mail: 28-Sep-16
> Employment Verification through Call: 4-Oct-16
> Grant: 12-Oct-16


Congrates ... good to see this occupation getting grant. With how many points u applied eoi.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## sm8764

jairichi said:


> You are close to getting your grant. Do not stress yourself thinking about it.


233 days now ... still waiting for the dream come true. 

Thanks jai really appreciate ur advice and suggestions for all members. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamalendra

jairichi said:


> You are close to getting your grant. Do not stress yourself thinking about it.


yes thanks for motivating Jai ,, bt I was quite.hopeful that I do not have to cross 200 days. spclly when even the applicant assigned to Brisbane arnd my timeline has got Grant


----------



## jairichi

kamalendra said:


> yes thanks for motivating Jai ,, bt I was quite.hopeful that I do not have to cross 200 days. spclly when even the applicant assigned to Brisbane arnd my timeline has got Grant


I get your point Kamalendra but each application is different. I am not justifying the delay. It is for you to stay motivated, take life in a positive way and focus and plan your strategy for the next part i.e. travel, finding job, accommodation etc. Good luck.


----------



## singh.manjeet1982

Hi
Putting this question again as I got no answer to this. Please see if anyone can provide answer

------------------
I have lodged my visa on 20th Sep and uploaded all documents including PCC, company documents and Medicals as well.

Application status is still showing as 'Received' . Please provide information as to when the CO gets allocated and when the status change to inprogress. I am just thinking that I haven't done anything wrong while submitting application or I missed something.

Please provide any information here.

Thanks


----------



## jairichi

Generally CO gets allocated by 2 to 3 weeks time after you lodge a visa application. If you have submitted all documents upfront CO will not contact you as I believe their first job is to make sure that the application is complete. Your application will be in 'received' state. After scrutinizing all documents if they find no reason to contact you then you get a direct grant. If they need additional documents they will contact you and ask you to click on 'information provided' button after uploading those documents. By doing so your 'application received' will change to 'assessment in progress'. I think you are looking at a direct grant. This may change if there is employment or background verification where you can expect a delay. Good luck.



singh.manjeet1982 said:


> Hi
> Putting this question again as I got no answer to this. Please see if anyone can provide answer
> 
> ------------------
> I have lodged my visa on 20th Sep and uploaded all documents including PCC, company documents and Medicals as well.
> 
> Application status is still showing as 'Received' . Please provide information as to when the CO gets allocated and when the status change to inprogress. I am just thinking that I haven't done anything wrong while submitting application or I missed something.
> 
> Please provide any information here.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## warrenpat1987

singh.manjeet1982 said:


> Hi
> Putting this question again as I got no answer to this. Please see if anyone can provide answer
> 
> ------------------
> I have lodged my visa on 20th Sep and uploaded all documents including PCC, company documents and Medicals as well.
> 
> Application status is still showing as 'Received' . Please provide information as to when the CO gets allocated and when the status change to inprogress. I am just thinking that I haven't done anything wrong while submitting application or I missed something.
> 
> Please provide any information here.
> 
> Thanks


Same boat mate. One day after you and still waiting, and I've seen people that have lodged after us get grants or have had COs allocated. It seems to be very random


----------



## warrenpat1987

kalaiksathiyamoorthy said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the current trend for Case officer allocation? I lodged my visa on october 1st and still waiting for CO allocation while on the other hand I see from https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189 website that people who lodged later have already got their allocation...Any ideas?


Very random. 22 days and still waiting


----------



## nd1

kamalendra said:


> yes thanks for motivating Jai ,, bt I was quite.hopeful that I do not have to cross 200 days. spclly when even the applicant assigned to Brisbane arnd my timeline has got Grant


What is your status on immi account?


----------



## maverick19

Guys
I called up DIBP today. The guy who answered the call checked my application and said that my case is going through a "routine processing" and that he has made a note that I had called.
Now I have claimed work ex from only one job and to my knowledge the company hasn't been contacted as yet for any verification. I'm just getting restless now. Usually it gets late for ppl if they have an ongoing employment verification etc. But that hasn't even started for me and I lodged my application on jun 22 and CO allocation was on Jul 21. Should I expect some kind of employment verification, if yes, then maybe I should brace myself for even more lateness.

As it is the grant for accountants are slow and few.
Not sure what to do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warrenpat1987

*Visa Granted*

Hey guys, I'm so happy to reveal today that I have received my VISA Grant this afternoon. I'd like to thank everyone in this forum for their guidance and support.


----------



## scrlk

mv2016 said:


> Received invitation for 189 last night. It took around 23 days after submitting EOI. Now preparing for Medical, PCC then Visa.
> 
> Thank you experts and friends for all the help on various topics.


Congrats on Invite 

Can you help me on the list of the doc required after the invite


----------



## yadavtinu

*Visa fee payment*

Somewhere on the forum, I read that we can save some money by paying with HDFC Travel card. But when I enquired about that bank guys asked about visa and tickets to release a travel card. So how to proceed with payment.


----------



## kooljack007

warrenpat1987 said:


> Hey guys, I'm so happy to reveal today that I have received my VISA Grant this afternoon. I'd like to thank everyone in this forum for their guidance and support.


Congrats!!☺ Could you please share your timeline and also which team handled your case?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

yadavtinu said:


> Somewhere on the forum, I read that we can save some money by paying with HDFC Travel card. But when I enquired about that bank guys asked about visa and tickets to release a travel card. So how to proceed with payment.


Why don't you use paypal?


----------



## yadavtinu

jairichi said:


> Why don't you use paypal?


How much amount I have to pay for 6300AUD via this gateway? Can you please tell me so that I can collect all money in one account?


----------



## behlvipul

*Direct Grant*

It gives me immense pleasure to inform everyone that I have received the grant today @ 04:07 AM IST. I really want to thank everyone in this expat forum but a few need special mention - *Jairichi and Forw.Jane*, thank you for being so patient with my questions. 

My Time Line :
*
Occupation : 261313
PTE Result : Overall 86 (R 90 S 90 W 80 L 88)
ACS Applied: 23rd August,16
ACS +ve - 2nd September,16
EOI Lodged : 4th September,16
Invitation:: 27th September,16
Lodged : 29th September,16
Medical : 5th October,16
PCC Applied : 6th October,16
Docs Uploaded : 9th October,16 (Excluding PCC)
PCC Uploaded : 10th October,16
CO Assigned: No CO Assigned
Grant :13th Oct,2016*


----------



## jairichi

yadavtinu said:


> How much amount I have to pay for 6300AUD via this gateway? Can you please tell me so that I can collect all money in one account?


There is no surcharge if you pay by paypal. Check this thread for responses from members who used paypal from India.


----------



## janeriz26

Helllo Seniors,

I've a query recently i took medicals using e referral letter, all medical results got uploaded online, however my agent is asking to get the doctor declaration on the e referral letter.

Please confirm do we need to take the signature from both the doctor on the referral letter along with my signature and then upload the same in my health declaration section.

or just my signature is enough...


looking for your response!


----------



## kooljack007

behlvipul said:


> It gives me immense pleasure to inform everyone that I have received the grant today @ 04:07 AM IST. I really want to thank everyone in this expat forum but a few need special mention - *Jairichi and Forw.Jane*, thank you for being so patient with my questions.
> 
> My Time Line :
> *
> Occupation : 261313
> PTE Result : Overall 86 (R 90 S 90 W 80 L 88)
> ACS Applied: 23rd August,16
> ACS +ve - 2nd September,16
> EOI Lodged : 4th September,16
> Invitation:: 27th September,16
> Lodged : 29th September,16
> Medical : 5th October,16
> PCC Applied : 6th October,16
> Docs Uploaded : 9th October,16 (Excluding PCC)
> PCC Uploaded : 10th October,16
> CO Assigned: No CO Assigned
> Grant :13th Oct,2016*


Congrats!!☺ Which team handled ur case?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick19

behlvipul said:


> It gives me immense pleasure to inform everyone that I have received the grant today @ 04:07 AM IST. I really want to thank everyone in this expat forum but a few need special mention - *Jairichi and Forw.Jane*, thank you for being so patient with my questions.
> 
> 
> 
> My Time Line :
> 
> *
> 
> Occupation : 261313
> 
> PTE Result : Overall 86 (R 90 S 90 W 80 L 88)
> 
> ACS Applied: 23rd August,16
> 
> ACS +ve - 2nd September,16
> 
> EOI Lodged : 4th September,16
> 
> Invitation:: 27th September,16
> 
> Lodged : 29th September,16
> 
> Medical : 5th October,16
> 
> PCC Applied : 6th October,16
> 
> Docs Uploaded : 9th October,16 (Excluding PCC)
> 
> PCC Uploaded : 10th October,16
> 
> CO Assigned: No CO Assigned
> 
> Grant :13th Oct,2016*




Wow!! Congrats!!!!! This is so awesome!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

*Form 80 and 1221*

Hi Everyone,

Today I received an email from CO, given below:

*"In the meantime, can you and your wife re-complete Form 80 and Form 1221 and return them to this office for further assessment as I cannot read both Forms (in sort of scan issue)"*

Now how do I submit these forms. Should I do it in editable format the way they are. Coz I tried scanning and CO says its not good enough to read.


----------



## maverick19

maverick19 said:


> Guys
> I called up DIBP today. The guy who answered the call checked my application and said that my case is going through a "routine processing" and that he has made a note that I had called.
> Now I have claimed work ex from only one job and to my knowledge the company hasn't been contacted as yet for any verification. I'm just getting restless now. Usually it gets late for ppl if they have an ongoing employment verification etc. But that hasn't even started for me and I lodged my application on jun 22 and CO allocation was on Jul 21. Should I expect some kind of employment verification, if yes, then maybe I should brace myself for even more lateness.
> 
> As it is the grant for accountants are slow and few.
> Not sure what to do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Any thoughts or opinions on this??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

Congratulations. All the best for your future plans.



behlvipul said:


> It gives me immense pleasure to inform everyone that I have received the grant today @ 04:07 AM IST. I really want to thank everyone in this expat forum but a few need special mention - *Jairichi and Forw.Jane*, thank you for being so patient with my questions.
> 
> My Time Line :
> *
> Occupation : 261313
> PTE Result : Overall 86 (R 90 S 90 W 80 L 88)
> ACS Applied: 23rd August,16
> ACS +ve - 2nd September,16
> EOI Lodged : 4th September,16
> Invitation:: 27th September,16
> Lodged : 29th September,16
> Medical : 5th October,16
> PCC Applied : 6th October,16
> Docs Uploaded : 9th October,16 (Excluding PCC)
> PCC Uploaded : 10th October,16
> CO Assigned: No CO Assigned
> Grant :13th Oct,2016*


----------



## behlvipul

I applied for 261313 - Software Engineer. Adelaide team handled my case. I guess Adelaide team is processing applications quickly. ! 

Oneof your reasons I have got a quick grant is that I didn't claim Work Exp points as I was only 3 years experienced. So all they had to check was my age - 30 points, Graduate degree - 15 points and PTE Score - 79 + in each of the sections. 



kooljack007 said:


> Congrats!!☺ Which job code did u apply for and which team handled ur case?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## behlvipul

You can go ahead with an HDFC Credit Card (Regalia for instance). I paid through this card and there wasn't any surcharge levied. I paid 3640 AUD .



yadavtinu said:


> Somewhere on the forum, I read that we can save some money by paying with HDFC Travel card. But when I enquired about that bank guys asked about visa and tickets to release a travel card. So how to proceed with payment.


----------



## kooljack007

behlvipul said:


> I applied for 261313 - Software Engineer. Adelaide team handled my case. I guess Adelaide team is processing applications quickly. !
> 
> Oneof your reasons I have got a quick grant is that I didn't claim Work Exp points as I was only 3 years experienced. So all they had to check was my age - 30 points, Graduate degree - 15 points and PTE Score - 79 + in each of the sections.


Thank you..n yeah..Adelaide team does seem to be faster..Congrats once again ☺

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

behlvipul said:


> I applied for 261313 - Software Engineer. Adelaide team handled my case. I guess Adelaide team is processing applications quickly. !
> 
> Oneof your reasons I have got a quick grant is that I didn't claim Work Exp points as I was only 3 years experienced. So all they had to check was my age - 30 points, Graduate degree - 15 points and PTE Score - 79 + in each of the sections.



Congrats dude..Really happy for u.. I hope i can get it soon...


----------



## janeriz26

Helllo Seniors,

I've a query recently i took medicals using e referral letter, all medical results got uploaded online, however my agent is asking to get the doctor declaration on the e referral letter.

Please confirm do we need to take the signature from both the doctor on the referral letter along with my signature and then upload the same in my health declaration section.

or just my signature is enough...


looking for your response!


Pls help


----------



## rosharma9

You can fill the pdf form except the last page where you have to provide your signature. You can then merge the filled form and scan copy of the last page.



Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Today I received an email from CO, given below:
> 
> *"In the meantime, can you and your wife re-complete Form 80 and Form 1221 and return them to this office for further assessment as I cannot read both Forms (in sort of scan issue)"*
> 
> Now how do I submit these forms. Should I do it in editable format the way they are. Coz I tried scanning and CO says its not good enough to read.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

warrenpat1987 said:


> Hey guys, I'm so happy to reveal today that I have received my VISA Grant this afternoon. I'd like to thank everyone in this forum for their guidance and support.


Congratulations dude your job code and timely please 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick19

maverick19 said:


> Any thoughts or opinions on this??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Anyone? Jai? Vikas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick19

maverick19 said:


> Guys
> I called up DIBP today. The guy who answered the call checked my application and said that my case is going through a "routine processing" and that he has made a note that I had called.
> Now I have claimed work ex from only one job and to my knowledge the company hasn't been contacted as yet for any verification. I'm just getting restless now. Usually it gets late for ppl if they have an ongoing employment verification etc. But that hasn't even started for me and I lodged my application on jun 22 and CO allocation was on Jul 21. Should I expect some kind of employment verification, if yes, then maybe I should brace myself for even more lateness.
> 
> As it is the grant for accountants are slow and few.
> Not sure what to do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Anyone??? Jai?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12

warrenpat1987 said:


> Hey guys, I'm so happy to reveal today that I have received my VISA Grant this afternoon. I'd like to thank everyone in this forum for their guidance and support.


Hey mate, Congrats!
Only a few minutes back you posted 'waiting' and then the 'grant' post. What a timing!
Enjoy the moment


----------



## gonnabeexpat

behlvipul said:


> It gives me immense pleasure to inform everyone that I have received the grant today @ 04:07 AM IST. I really want to thank everyone in this expat forum but a few need special mention - *Jairichi and Forw.Jane*, thank you for being so patient with my questions.
> 
> My Time Line :
> *
> Occupation : 261313
> PTE Result : Overall 86 (R 90 S 90 W 80 L 88)
> ACS Applied: 23rd August,16
> ACS +ve - 2nd September,16
> EOI Lodged : 4th September,16
> Invitation:: 27th September,16
> Lodged : 29th September,16
> Medical : 5th October,16
> PCC Applied : 6th October,16
> Docs Uploaded : 9th October,16 (Excluding PCC)
> PCC Uploaded : 10th October,16
> CO Assigned: No CO Assigned
> Grant :13th Oct,2016*


Holly Molly is that fast or what . I should not have claimed 5 points for empoyments as I already have 65 points .  . Congratulations dude very happy for you .

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## varun.mehta99

aditya070807 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I got an invite for my EOI application for 261313 (Software Engineer) for 70 points on 189.
> 
> 
> 
> My agent shared the list of documents which needs to be provided. One of the documents he requested is for my spouse English functional requirement document.
> 
> My wife has not appeared for ILETS/ PTE, however, she is an MBA finance and BComm (3 years)graduate from Punjab University.
> 
> My Agent has requested that I get an application from Principal of her graduation college mentioning that
> 
> *** She has passed the degree in *** year and mode of communication, instruction and examination was only English.*****
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1. Can this similar “To whomsoever it may concern” document be provided from her 2yr MBA (post graduation) college as well?
> 2. What other alternatives are there? As getting a customized certificate from principle should be cumbersome, that is what I think.
> 3. Or do let me know if that is what is required, and such certificates are commonly provided by the colleges.


The answers are:
1. Yes, that "Person" was the student of our college, with other details like start date and end date of course. In general, 5 years English Medium proof need to be shown. So yes document need to be provided from post graduation as well.
2. There is no need, that it should be from the principal. Just need on college letterhead with any authorized or senior person signature on it.
3. Colleges provide these documents easily. Just need to tell them purpose and format in which you need that letter.

Thanks,
Varun


----------



## ronkar12

behlvipul said:


> It gives me immense pleasure to inform everyone that I have received the grant today @ 04:07 AM IST. I really want to thank everyone in this expat forum but a few need special mention - *Jairichi and Forw.Jane*, thank you for being so patient with my questions.
> 
> My Time Line :
> *
> Occupation : 261313
> PTE Result : Overall 86 (R 90 S 90 W 80 L 88)
> ACS Applied: 23rd August,16
> ACS +ve - 2nd September,16
> EOI Lodged : 4th September,16
> Invitation:: 27th September,16
> Lodged : 29th September,16
> Medical : 5th October,16
> PCC Applied : 6th October,16
> Docs Uploaded : 9th October,16 (Excluding PCC)
> PCC Uploaded : 10th October,16
> CO Assigned: No CO Assigned
> Grant :13th Oct,2016*


Congrats mate! Enjoy the moment


----------



## ronkar12

yadavtinu said:


> How much amount I have to pay for 6300AUD via this gateway? Can you please tell me so that I can collect all money in one account?


Hey yadavtinu,
I paid around 6370 AUD via paypal, I was debited around 3,39,000 INR from my debit card.
The banks don't give travel card without visa, I tried a lot. Go with paypal.

All the best!


----------



## varun.mehta99

behlvipul said:


> I applied for 261313 - Software Engineer. Adelaide team handled my case. I guess Adelaide team is processing applications quickly. !
> 
> Oneof your reasons I have got a quick grant is that I didn't claim Work Exp points as I was only 3 years experienced. So all they had to check was my age - 30 points, Graduate degree - 15 points and PTE Score - 79 + in each of the sections.


Congrats Mate!!

I believe you were the fastest to get the PR, among the cases I have seen in this thread.

You must be relieved now.


----------



## varun.mehta99

warrenpat1987 said:


> Hey guys, I'm so happy to reveal today that I have received my VISA Grant this afternoon. I'd like to thank everyone in this forum for their guidance and support.


Congrats Mate!

I have also similar timelines as you... But waiting.
Keeping fingers crossed till then. :fingerscrossed:

Enjoy!


----------



## warrenpat1987

kooljack007 said:


> Congrats!!☺ Could you please share your timeline and also which team handled your case?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Hey mate my timeline is in my Signature. I got a Direct Grant from the team at Brisbane.


----------



## ajitpandey

*Question*

Hi Guys,

I need some estimation around how many days it will take after medical assessment? 

My case is: I submitted my visa application on 29th Sept and I uploaded all documents upfront except medical(for myself and spouse) because I could only get appointment of doctor for 14th Oct(tomorrow). So, I will do my medical tomorrow and will upload the document.

I was hoping to complete it before CO asks for it. However, I got the email this morning asking me to complete my medical assessment. My CO is GSM Adelaide.

I will do my medical tomorrow and will update my application as well. 

Any idea how long it will take after that to get the grant? My code is: 261313.

Regards,
Ajit


----------



## warrenpat1987

varun.mehta99 said:


> Congrats Mate!
> 
> I have also similar timelines as you... But waiting.
> Keeping fingers crossed till then. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Enjoy!


All the best. You should receive the good news anytime soon.


----------



## andreyx108b

kalaiksathiyamoorthy said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> What is the current trend for Case officer allocation? I lodged my visa on october 1st and still waiting for CO allocation while on the other hand I see from https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189 website that people who lodged later have already got their allocation...Any ideas?




There is no strict queue as is, some COs work faster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toAustralia

I have a doubt regarding my name in the passport. Its an Indian passport. The given name field has my full name ie first name+father's name. The surname field is left vaccant. 

My question is 
1. Will it be a problem if the surname field is vaccant in my passport when applying for visa

2. Can I write my father's name as surname/family name and my first name as given name in the forms to be submitted to dibp. Or is there any other way to fill the form.

Or 

Should I correct it in my passport?

Experts please advise.

Regards.

233512


----------



## jairichi

I can only speculate. As you said probably applications with accountant occupation are processed slowly and you can expect employment verification. Hopefully the note that was created makes them to process your application quickly. Good luck.


maverick19 said:


> Guys
> I called up DIBP today. The guy who answered the call checked my application and said that my case is going through a "routine processing" and that he has made a note that I had called.
> Now I have claimed work ex from only one job and to my knowledge the company hasn't been contacted as yet for any verification. I'm just getting restless now. Usually it gets late for ppl if they have an ongoing employment verification etc. But that hasn't even started for me and I lodged my application on jun 22 and CO allocation was on Jul 21. Should I expect some kind of employment verification, if yes, then maybe I should brace myself for even more lateness.
> 
> As it is the grant for accountants are slow and few.
> Not sure what to do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKS20

*Urgent help.*

Hello seniors,

I have a query regarding the documents for employment.

I have worked in 2 companies including current organization for previous employer where i worked almost 8 years and claiming points for 6 years over there.

I have uploaded 3 years of salary slips and form 16 from that including offer letter, relieving letter, experience letter, roles and responsibilities letter on company's letter head.

For current employer for 2.6 years I have uploaded all salary slips, Offer letter, Years completion letter, Appraisal letter, form 16, Certificate from employer for current working status.

Are these documents good enough or I need to provide more documents?
Do I have to upload all salary slips for previous employer too or last 3 year's will suffice?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bonkers911

When is the next round of invites?


----------



## uday63

jairichi said:


> There is no surcharge if you pay by paypal. Check this thread for responses from members who used paypal from India.


Hi,

Can I use credit card for the payment via PayPal?

If yes,could you please post the process for the benefit of others like me too?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

Sush1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally I have grant today. After 195 Days of Visa Lodgement God has finally Given me this happiness. It was on the way to office at around 10:30 AM India Time, I have received the Grant.
> IED is 19th April 2017
> 
> Thanks to this forum but want to specify certain people Jairichi, Andrey, Aussieby 2016.
> Thank You for always motivating.
> 
> Regards


Congrats Sush....sorry sending the wishes late....good to see your long wait bear fruits.....and lastly enjoy these days before the next endeavors....


----------



## jairichi

bonkers911 said:


> Does anyone have any information about 55 pointer mechanical engineers getting invites from NSW?


Wrong thread. Here are 189 visa applicants.


----------



## kelynrowe2014

goaustralianow said:


> already 5 times however got standard reply that application is progressing as expected and is under routine checks. BTW my emplyment check was done about 42 days back


hahahaha...I uploaded my last doc on 23rd june and still waiting..no verification done for me yet and yes under 263111 with 60 points


----------



## gonnabeexpat

toAustralia said:


> I have a doubt regarding my name in the passport. Its an Indian passport. The given name field has my full name ie first name+father's name. The surname field is left vaccant.
> 
> My question is
> 1. Will it be a problem if the surname field is vaccant in my passport when applying for visa
> 
> 2. Can I write my father's name as surname/family name and my first name as given name in the forms to be submitted to dibp. Or is there any other way to fill the form.
> 
> Or
> 
> Should I correct it in my passport?
> 
> Experts please advise.
> 
> Regards.
> 
> 233512


Ok there was a similar case in this thread, you enter the names as it is given in your passport, at the time of lodging visa you can leave the surname field blank and enter the name in the given name field alone. So Given name will contain your fathers plus your name and surname field should be left blank.


----------



## Shaivi

aussieby2016 said:


> Sush1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Finally I have grant today. After 195 Days of Visa Lodgement God has finally Given me this happiness. It was on the way to office at around 10:30 AM India Time, I have received the Grant.
> IED is 19th April 2017
> 
> Thanks to this forum but want to specify certain people Jairichi, Andrey, Aussieby 2016.
> Thank You for always motivating.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Sush....sorry sending the wishes late....good to see your long wait bear fruits.....and lastly enjoy these days before the next endeavors....
Click to expand...

Congrats sush1 your grant will give motivation to us


----------



## gonnabeexpat

warrenpat1987 said:


> All the best. You should receive the good news anytime soon.


congratulations on your direct granth :cheer2:


----------



## ronkar12

uday63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I use credit card for the payment via PayPal?
> 
> If yes,could you please post the process for the benefit of others like me too?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hey Uday,
Just visit the local paypal site and register. You will see the options to link your debit/credit card. It is easy peasy.
Just to remind you...make sure you talk to the bank of debit card you link and ensure international transaction is enabled and the limit is set to the amount that you will be paying for the application.

And in case of credit card, ensure the limit is enough for the visa fees. The banks won't increase the limit of credit card in case your limit is not enough for the visa fees.

All the best!


----------



## buddha77

Hello alll, 

Just wanted to let you all know that I received the grant after nearly 8 months/Brisbane.
I know thought of wait is always on top of head but as many had said use this time to improve skills, I hope to see you all in Aus.

Peace......


----------



## ajitpandey

Anyone?


----------



## ankushcool

behlvipul said:


> It gives me immense pleasure to inform everyone that I have received the grant today @ 04:07 AM IST. I really want to thank everyone in this expat forum but a few need special mention - *Jairichi and Forw.Jane*, thank you for being so patient with my questions.
> 
> My Time Line :
> *
> Occupation : 261313
> PTE Result : Overall 86 (R 90 S 90 W 80 L 88)
> ACS Applied: 23rd August,16
> ACS +ve - 2nd September,16
> EOI Lodged : 4th September,16
> Invitation:: 27th September,16
> Lodged : 29th September,16
> Medical : 5th October,16
> PCC Applied : 6th October,16
> Docs Uploaded : 9th October,16 (Excluding PCC)
> PCC Uploaded : 10th October,16
> CO Assigned: No CO Assigned
> Grant :13th Oct,2016*


Congrats brother..

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajitpandey

ajitpandey said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need some estimation around how many days it will take after medical assessment?
> 
> My case is: I submitted my visa application on 29th Sept and I uploaded all documents upfront except medical(for myself and spouse) because I could only get appointment of doctor for 14th Oct(tomorrow). So, I will do my medical tomorrow and will upload the document.
> 
> I was hoping to complete it before CO asks for it. However, I got the email this morning asking me to complete my medical assessment. My CO is GSM Adelaide.
> 
> I will do my medical tomorrow and will update my application as well.
> 
> Any idea how long it will take after that to get the grant? My code is: 261313.
> 
> Regards,
> Ajit


Anyone?


----------



## forw.jane

ajitpandey said:


> Anyone?


There is no specific time frame, it took me 1.5 months after medical.


----------



## buddha77

Guys, are there any group migrating Mel/Syd in Jan 2017.... can you pl have me connected in them...

****************GOT GRANT*****************

Received grant after 8 months long wait.

*******************************
THANKS ALL


----------



## samsonk76

....236 days and counting...

Keeping our spirits up as much as possible.

Meanwhile, the planning and preparation continues...


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shivli

behlvipul said:


> It gives me immense pleasure to inform everyone that I have received the grant today @ 04:07 AM IST. I really want to thank everyone in this expat forum but a few need special mention - *Jairichi and Forw.Jane*, thank you for being so patient with my questions.
> 
> My Time Line :
> *
> Occupation : 261313
> PTE Result : Overall 86 (R 90 S 90 W 80 L 88)
> ACS Applied: 23rd August,16
> ACS +ve - 2nd September,16
> EOI Lodged : 4th September,16
> Invitation:: 27th September,16
> Lodged : 29th September,16
> Medical : 5th October,16
> PCC Applied : 6th October,16
> Docs Uploaded : 9th October,16 (Excluding PCC)
> PCC Uploaded : 10th October,16
> CO Assigned: No CO Assigned
> Grant :13th Oct,2016*


Awesome. How many points had u claimed for work experience?


----------



## jairichi

buddha77 said:


> Guys, are there any group migrating Mel/Syd in Jan 2017.... can you pl have me connected in them...
> 
> ****************GOT GRANT*****************
> 
> Received grant after 8 months long wait.
> 
> *******************************
> THANKS ALL


Sydney whatsapp group will not add you unless you are moving to Sydney for sure. Melbourne group is flexible.


----------



## razjoee

amanchhina33 said:


> guys just a quick question whats the difference between direct grant and CO being assigned
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure you've already been given a satisfactory answer by Aramani. However just to add. Both instances a case officer is assigned but in the case of the direct grant, the case officer when he opens your file he realizes that everything that he needs to finalize your case is already uploaded and proceeds to award the grant without contacting you for any outstanding documents or clarifications. 

In simple terms and general lingo here that's what's termed direct grant. CO being assigned refers to where the case officer opens your file and does not immediately finalize it pending either you uploading additional documents/clarifications or pending their own verifications on your file eg employment verifications of character verifications etc


----------



## amanchhina33

razjoee said:


> I'm sure you've already been given a satisfactory answer by Aramani. However just to add. Both instances a case officer is assigned but in the case of the direct grant, the case officer when he opens your file he realizes that everything that he needs to finalize your case is already uploaded and proceeds to award the grant without contacting you for any outstanding documents or clarifications.
> 
> 
> 
> In simple terms and general lingo here that's what's termed direct grant. CO being assigned refers to where the case officer opens your file and does not immediately finalize it pending either you uploading additional documents/clarifications or pending their own verifications on your file eg employment verifications of character verifications etc




thanks for the explaination


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLandofOZ

My wife had tuberclosis 24 years ago which got cured. However her xray shows scars. Both of us had underwent health check 4 years back and TB was found to be negative.

Assuming the CO asks for additional tests, are there any tests which can be done for her proactively. I know sputum test which takes 8-10 weeks to give results. Is there any alternative test which may be used?

Also, I've read somewhere that people with similar medical history were asked to undergo heath check once they land in Australia. Does it happen for all or case-to-case basis.


----------



## razjoee

RKS20 said:


> Hello seniors,
> 
> I have a query regarding the documents for employment.
> 
> I have worked in 2 companies including current organization for previous employer where i worked almost 8 years and claiming points for 6 years over there.
> 
> I have uploaded 3 years of salary slips and form 16 from that including offer letter, relieving letter, experience letter, roles and responsibilities letter on company's letter head.
> 
> For current employer for 2.6 years I have uploaded all salary slips, Offer letter, Years completion letter, Appraisal letter, form 16, Certificate from employer for current working status.
> 
> Are these documents good enough or I need to provide more documents?
> Do I have to upload all salary slips for previous employer too or last 3 year's will suffice?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


For Current employment make sure you have something showing roles and responsibilities. This is usually on your reference letter which format you can get somewhere on this thread. I guess your current status of employment might have that. A random number of bank statements showing salary deposits into your account will certainly make your claims more solid. These deposits should tally with what's on your payslips.


----------



## Sammywemmy

Good morning all. U know dat sweet feeling where u feel pretty and just wanna kiss urself? 

I woke this morning feeling dat way; I still do.

23 January 2016 : IELTS (L R W S - 9, 8.5, 8, 7). I immediately requested for a remark of the speaking section.

24 February 2016: PTE (L R W S : 90 85 90 66)

22 April 2016: IELTS speaking bumped to 8. Plus I got my refund.

31 May 2016: CDR submission to EA

17 June 2016: Positive outcome (Engr. Tech)

18 June 2016: EOI submitted 

06 July 2016: Invitation to apply 

09 August 2016: Visa application lodged

12 September 2016: CO contact for wife's functional English (she wasn't satisfied with letter from her school)

25 September 2016: Uploaded wife's PTE scores. L R W S 82 74 66 81

13 October 2016: Grants received in mailbox, for me, my wife and daughter. IED 9th Aug 2017. Processing team - Brisbane.

I didn't use work experience points. Just d minimum 60 points.

After worrying and fuzzing over nothing, I finally have it. At work right now, but it is a sweet feeling. Still thanking God for it all. I read contents on this forum and expatforum, and it has rili helped. Grateful to everyone for their contributions. I wish us all success in our endeavors. May our dreams come true.


----------



## andreyx108b

buddha77 said:


> Guys, are there any group migrating Mel/Syd in Jan 2017.... can you pl have me connected in them...
> 
> ****************GOT GRANT*****************
> 
> Received grant after 8 months long wait.
> 
> *******************************
> THANKS ALL




Congrats!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Sammywemmy said:


> Good morning all. U know dat sweet feeling where u feel pretty and just wanna kiss urself?
> 
> I woke this morning feeling dat way; I still do.
> 
> 23 January 2016 : IELTS (L R W S - 9, 8.5, 8, 7). I immediately requested for a remark of the speaking section.
> 
> 24 February 2016: PTE (L R W S : 90 85 90 66)
> 
> 22 April 2016: IELTS speaking bumped to 8. Plus I got my refund.
> 
> 31 May 2016: CDR submission to EA
> 
> 17 June 2016: Positive outcome (Engr. Tech)
> 
> 18 June 2016: EOI submitted
> 
> 06 July 2016: Invitation to apply
> 
> 09 August 2016: Visa application lodged
> 
> 12 September 2016: CO contact for wife's functional English (she wasn't satisfied with letter from her school)
> 
> 25 September 2016: Uploaded wife's PTE scores. L R W S 82 74 66 81
> 
> 13 October 2016: Grants received in mailbox, for me, my wife and daughter. IED 9th Aug 2017. Processing team - Brisbane.
> 
> I didn't use work experience points. Just d minimum 60 points.
> 
> After worrying and fuzzing over nothing, I finally have it. At work right now, but it is a sweet feeling. Still thanking God for it all. I read contents on this forum and expatforum, and it has rili helped. Grateful to everyone for their contributions. I wish us all success in our endeavors. May our dreams come true.


Awesome all the best 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## warrenpat1987

gonnabeexpat said:


> warrenpat1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the best. You should receive the good news anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations on your direct granth
Click to expand...

Thanks mate. Yours is around the corner too. Our timelines have been fairly similar right from the skills assessment till this.


----------



## uday63

ronkar12 said:


> Hey Uday,
> Just visit the local paypal site and register. You will see the options to link your debit/credit card. It is easy peasy.
> Just to remind you...make sure you talk to the bank of debit card you link and ensure international transaction is enabled and the limit is set to the amount that you will be paying for the application.
> 
> And in case of credit card, ensure the limit is enough for the visa fees. The banks won't increase the limit of credit card in case your limit is not enough for the visa fees.
> 
> All the best!


Thank you mate!

I have really good cc limit for the visa payment and it is International.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## behlvipul

Hi Shivli,

I didn't claim any points for experience, as I am only 3 years experienced. 

Age - 30 points
B.Tech - 15 points
PTE - 20 points




shivli said:


> Awesome. How many points had u claimed for work experience?


----------



## Telecomaster

100 Days out:


----------



## yadavtinu

*Visa application*

In visa application, I need to enter dates for my B.Tech degree. But in my certificate there is not any precise date, it's showing the month and year only. So, My question is that how did you guys managed with that information?
Secondly, I am also showing the experience of secondary application but I am not claiming any points for that. So is it okay?


----------



## jairichi

yadavtinu said:


> In visa application, I need to enter dates for my B.Tech degree. But in my certificate there is not any precise date, it's showing the month and year only. So, My question is that how did you guys managed with that information?
> Secondly, I am also showing the experience of secondary application but I am not claiming any points for that. So is it okay?


Enter the first working day of that month for 'from' and last working day of that month for 'to'.
Yes.


----------



## RKS20

razjoee said:


> For Current employment make sure you have something showing roles and responsibilities. This is usually on your reference letter which format you can get somewhere on this thread. I guess your current status of employment might have that. A random number of bank statements showing salary deposits into your account will certainly make your claims more solid. These deposits should tally with what's on your payslips.


Hi Razjoee,

Thanks for reply, I have notarized declaration by colleague for my roles and responsibilities and uploaded that. Regarding bank statement I can upload for current organization but salary account of previous organizations is closed and I do no have access to that.

I also have extra funds to show in my bank account and can show that as well which is around 10 lac will that be helpful or there is no use of showing funds.


----------



## Sush1

sm8764 said:


> Congrates ... good to see this occupation getting grant. With how many points u applied eoi.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk




70


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

RKS20 said:


> Hi Razjoee,
> 
> Thanks for reply, I have notarized declaration by colleague for my roles and responsibilities and uploaded that. Regarding bank statement I can upload for current organization but salary account of previous organizations is closed and I do no have access to that.
> 
> I also have extra funds to show in my bank account and can show that as well which is around 10 lac will that be helpful or there is no use of showing funds.


There is no need to show extra funds to support your stay in Australia.


----------



## Sush1

Shaivi said:


> Congrats sush1 your grant will give motivation to us




Thank You and wish all the luck to you and other people who are waiting for the Grant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick19

You know in my next life, I'll make sure I get a direct grant from DIBP. I'll check 300 times before uploading the docs!!! This wait is just so frustrating!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak12

warrenpat1987 said:


> Thanks mate. Yours is around the corner too. Our timelines have been fairly similar right from the skills assessment till this.


Congratulations. 
Can you help me with one query?
Are bank statements necessary for employment proof ? Or Payslips, appraisal letters, reference letter from company, statutory declaration and form 16 will do the trick?
My bank statement is too long about 12-13 pages with lots of entry. Should I submit it to ensure no CO contact ?


----------



## famy

Hello guys. Please tell me do we need to send ielts report card via British council or aeo or just uploading original coloured scan would be sufficient?


----------



## snowingreen

Guys , Please advise 
- I am from India , but currently expat in the UK. 
- I have notarised the below documents, while I was in India (May 2016)
1. declaration from my supervisor 
2. Bonafide letter 
3. Paysips/ Marksheet / Certificates etc 
But I am applying for ACS now , while in UK, hence I am *also* submitting the latest payslips/Bonafide letter from UK ( please note same company both in india and UK). 


Question is whether I should get these notarised in UK. My agency suggets so. But it will cost around 70£ per document. 

Please advise.


----------



## Sammywemmy

Thanks mate.


----------



## jairichi

Welcome to the ridiculous notary charges in UK. If it is possible send the documents to India and get it notarized.



snowingreen said:


> Guys , Please advise
> - I am from India , but currently expat in the UK.
> - I have notarised the below documents, while I was in India (May 2016)
> 1. declaration from my supervisor
> 2. Bonafide letter
> 3. Paysips/ Marksheet / Certificates etc
> But I am applying for ACS now , while in UK, hence I am *also* submitting the latest payslips/Bonafide letter from UK ( please note same company both in india and UK).
> 
> 
> Question is whether I should get these notarised in UK. My agency suggets so. But it will cost around 70£ per document.
> 
> Please advise.


----------



## jairichi

famy said:


> Hello guys. Please tell me do we need to send ielts report card via British council or aeo or just uploading original coloured scan would be sufficient?


You need to upload color scans of IELTS mark sheet during visa lodgment.


----------



## jairichi

deepak12 said:


> Congratulations.
> Can you help me with one query?
> Are bank statements necessary for employment proof ? Or Payslips, appraisal letters, reference letter from company, statutory declaration and form 16 will do the trick?
> My bank statement is too long about 12-13 pages with lots of entry. Should I submit it to ensure no CO contact ?


If you are submitting pay slips, tax records then there is no need for bank statements.


----------



## kamalendra

jairichi said:


> I get your point Kamalendra but each application is different. I am not justifying the delay. It is for you to stay motivated, take life in a positive way and focus and plan your strategy for the next part i.e. travel, finding job, accommodation etc. Good luck.


i get motivated by ur words... hope this waiting game ends soon , and i could share the good news soon


----------



## kamalendra

nd1 said:


> What is your status on immi account?


status is showing RECEIVED from the very first day


----------



## razjoee

deepak12 said:


> Congratulations.
> Can you help me with one query?
> Are bank statements necessary for employment proof ? Or Payslips, appraisal letters, reference letter from company, statutory declaration and form 16 will do the trick?
> My bank statement is too long about 12-13 pages with lots of entry. Should I submit it to ensure no CO contact ?


mine was only about 32 pages long (bank statement)


----------



## singhsimer

*Grant Waited since Long - Brisbane*

NOC 263111
ACS Submitted: 29th Oct 2015
ACS Skill Assessment + ve : 6TH NOV 2015
Points : 65 
EOI Submitted : 8th Jan 2016
EOI Invitation : 22 Jan 2016
Application Submitted : 7th Feb 2016
Fees Paid: 7th feb 2016
CO Contacted: 15th March 2015- Form 80 requested 
2nd CO Contacted : 6th April ( New Officer)
PCC Submitted : 24th March 2016
Grant: Still Awaited


----------



## forw.jane

deepak12 said:


> Congratulations.
> Can you help me with one query?
> Are bank statements necessary for employment proof ? Or Payslips, appraisal letters, reference letter from company, statutory declaration and form 16 will do the trick?
> My bank statement is too long about 12-13 pages with lots of entry. Should I submit it to ensure no CO contact ?


Bank statements are an extra validation that the money mentioned in your salary slips was actually credited in your bank account. You should surely submit it, if you have it.


----------



## justin787

behlvipul said:


> I applied for 261313 - Software Engineer. Adelaide team handled my case. I guess Adelaide team is processing applications quickly. !
> 
> Oneof your reasons I have got a quick grant is that I didn't claim Work Exp points as I was only 3 years experienced. So all they had to check was my age - 30 points, Graduate degree - 15 points and PTE Score - 79 + in each of the sections.


Congrats bro!

I haven't claimed work experience points either and I have the same job code, and points breakdown. Though I kinda hit a snag with my CO requesting a pcc from 12 years ago that cannot actually be issued.

Hope I get my grant soon, getting anxious and thinking of calling them next month.
Also, who was the CO that granted your visa?


----------



## kooljack007

buddha77 said:


> Guys, are there any group migrating Mel/Syd in Jan 2017.... can you pl have me connected in them...
> 
> ****************GOT GRANT*****************
> 
> Received grant after 8 months long wait.
> 
> *******************************
> THANKS ALL


Congrats!!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## kooljack007

Sammywemmy said:


> Good morning all. U know dat sweet feeling where u feel pretty and just wanna kiss urself?
> 
> I woke this morning feeling dat way; I still do.
> 
> 23 January 2016 : IELTS (L R W S - 9, 8.5, 8, 7). I immediately requested for a remark of the speaking section.
> 
> 24 February 2016: PTE (L R W S : 90 85 90 66)
> 
> 22 April 2016: IELTS speaking bumped to 8. Plus I got my refund.
> 
> 31 May 2016: CDR submission to EA
> 
> 17 June 2016: Positive outcome (Engr. Tech)
> 
> 18 June 2016: EOI submitted
> 
> 06 July 2016: Invitation to apply
> 
> 09 August 2016: Visa application lodged
> 
> 12 September 2016: CO contact for wife's functional English (she wasn't satisfied with letter from her school)
> 
> 25 September 2016: Uploaded wife's PTE scores. L R W S 82 74 66 81
> 
> 13 October 2016: Grants received in mailbox, for me, my wife and daughter. IED 9th Aug 2017. Processing team - Brisbane.
> 
> I didn't use work experience points. Just d minimum 60 points.
> 
> After worrying and fuzzing over nothing, I finally have it. At work right now, but it is a sweet feeling. Still thanking God for it all. I read contents on this forum and expatforum, and it has rili helped. Grateful to everyone for their contributions. I wish us all success in our endeavors. May our dreams come true.


Congrats!!☺

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Islander820

Finally it's my turn!!!
I was informed by my agent that my visa has been granted. 

It was really really long two months for me from the time of applying visa until yesterday. I'm really glad it is over now 

Much love and respect to everyone in this forum. Your ideas and suggestions were really helpful for me during the entire visa process and specially during the PTE stage. If I hadn't come across this forum I would have been still waiting for an invitation with 55+5 points.

I will be available for help if anyone needs to know anything about the visa process. Good luck to everyone awaiting that golden mail and hope you all end up in Australian shores very soon.


----------



## famy

Hello guys! Again I need your valuable opinion. I have lodged visa on 6th Oct with all documents medicals and pcc alongwith form 80 and 1221 uploaded . My profession is electrical engineer. 
According to the agreement with my current job, I am bound to resign at 4 months prior notice. Now what would you suggest should I resign? Period of 4 months is enough for visa processing and getting grant? 
P. S I'm not claiming employment points

Please comment with your views.


----------



## kooljack007

Islander820 said:


> Finally it's my turn!!!
> I was informed by my agent that my visa has been granted.
> 
> It was really really long two months for me from the time of applying visa until yesterday. I'm really glad it is over now
> 
> Much love and respect to everyone in this forum. Your ideas and suggestions were really helpful for me during the entire visa process and specially during the PTE stage. If I hadn't come across this forum I would have been still waiting for an invitation with 55+5 points.
> 
> I will be available for help if anyone needs to know anything about the visa process. Good luck to everyone awaiting that golden mail and hope you all end up in Australian shores very soon.


Congrats!! ☺ Which team handled ur case? And could you please share your timeline.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## warrenpat1987

deepak12 said:


> warrenpat1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate. Yours is around the corner too. Our timelines have been fairly similar right from the skills assessment till this.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations.
> Can you help me with one query?
> Are bank statements necessary for employment proof ? Or Payslips, appraisal letters, reference letter from company, statutory declaration and form 16 will do the trick?
> My bank statement is too long about 12-13 pages with lots of entry. Should I submit it to ensure no CO contact ?
Click to expand...

Submit as much evidence as you've got. Always better.


----------



## Islander820

kooljack007 said:


> Congrats!! ☺ Which team handled ur case? And could you please share your timeline.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thank You. It was team Adelaide

Complete timeline is on my signature.
06.08.16 189 Visa Application Lodged.
13.08.16 Medical Completed.
18.08.16 CO Contacted for PCC
29.08.16 PCC Submitted
12.10.16 Visa Grant


----------



## BHPS

BHPS said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I am out of my country i.e. i am in UK currently and i have filled this 189 application from here only. Now my UK VISA details are Updated in this wait of 4 months. New VISA has arrived for me and my family?
> 
> 1. Can you please confirm shall i notify them about these updates ?
> 2. If so, What forms should i use?
> 3. I have already notified the change in circumstances for my address change via Form 929 and organization email change via changes in circumstance. Do you think so many updates after submitting all document will impact the impression of my application and it may arise a more detailed investigation on my case.
> 
> Any thoughts!
> 
> Thanks




Reposting my question, can anyone help please!


----------



## summy1986

Hello Friends, I lodged 189 visa on 24th Aug, all documents, medicals and pcc submitted till 6th Sep... No CO contact yet.... Application Status is "Received".
Due to some reasons I have left the company I was working for and not joined another yet.
Does it going to affect or delay my application ? i have claimed 10 points for my exp... Please share your opinions.... I have submitted Form 1221 to intimate DIBP.


----------



## Sammywemmy

Thanks mate


----------



## ggautam13

Hey 
I got invitation and planning to apply for visa by next week. I score 60 points please confirm if anyone aware that doesDIBP deduct the experience confirmed from skill approved authorities as they have considered my 8 years. If DIBP deduct any experience then I will left with 55 points.


----------



## forw.jane

ggautam13 said:


> Hey
> I got invitation and planning to apply for visa by next week. I score 60 points please confirm if anyone aware that doesDIBP deduct the experience confirmed from skill approved authorities as they have considered my 8 years. If DIBP deduct any experience then I will left with 55 points.


DIBP will consider the experience gauged by assessment authority.


----------



## ronkar12

ggautam13 said:


> Hey
> I got invitation and planning to apply for visa by next week. I score 60 points please confirm if anyone aware that doesDIBP deduct the experience confirmed from skill approved authorities as they have considered my 8 years. If DIBP deduct any experience then I will left with 55 points.


DIBP will not deduct experience that has been confirmed by the skill assessing agency (EA/ACS). 
You have to provide sufficient evidences for those 8 years employment to prove that to DIBP. Evidences shall be offer letter, payslips, bank statements, form16/tax records, appraisal letters, PF statements, reference letters from Manager/Superior, relieving letter.


----------



## gagneshsharma

hi Jairichi, we are moving to Melbourne in Feb first week. This whatapp group would certainly connect with right people. Can you please add me to the group? How do I share my phone number, thru PM?


----------



## famy

famy said:


> Hello guys! Again I need your valuable opinion. I have lodged visa on 6th Oct with all documents medicals and pcc alongwith form 80 and 1221 uploaded . My profession is electrical engineer.
> According to the agreement with my current job, I am bound to resign at 4 months prior notice. Now what would you suggest should I resign? Period of 4 months is enough for visa processing and getting grant?
> P. S I'm not claiming employment points
> 
> Please comment with your views.


Anyone?


----------



## vikaschandra

Sush1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally I have grant today. After 195 Days of Visa Lodgement God has finally Given me this happiness. It was on the way to office at around 10:30 AM India Time, I have received the Grant.
> IED is 19th April 2017
> 
> Thanks to this forum but want to specify certain people Jairichi, Andrey, Aussieby 2016.
> Thank You for always motivating.
> 
> Regards


Congratulations Sushil on your grant. Was confused with something here on your signature it says Accountant General but if i remember correctly your post said Invite for ICT BA 

isn't that your post in the screeshot


----------



## vikaschandra

jairichi said:


> No. It is not.
> A Polymerase Chain Reaction (PCR) to detect TB bacteria is highly sensitive and specific. It can detect latent as well as active TB bacteria.
> A TB culture gives appropriate condition for latent or active TB bacteria to grow in a nutrient media.
> 
> As far as I know these two are gold standards in TB diagnosis and they are to be done together.


Mr. Scientist Well explained:thumb:


----------



## summy1986

summy1986 said:


> Hello Friends, I lodged 189 visa on 24th Aug, all documents, medicals and pcc submitted till 6th Sep... No CO contact yet.... Application Status is "Received".
> Due to some reasons I have left the company I was working for and not joined another yet.
> Does it going to affect or delay my application ? i have claimed 10 points for my exp... Please share your opinions.... I have submitted Form 1221 to intimate DIBP.


Anybody Please ?


----------



## maverick19

summy1986 said:


> Anybody Please ?




You should update them via form 1022. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## summy1986

maverick19 said:


> You should update them via form 1022.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh... Seems like I mistakenly submitted Form 1221 to update DIBP... 

1) What should I do now ?

2) And please tell me, I can't see submitted Form 1221 any where in IMMACC... Where I can see it, like other Forms can be seem in attach docs ?


----------



## maverick19

Well now you can't delete it. But I would suggest to upload 1022 correctly
With maybe a supporting document as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## summy1986

maverick19 said:


> Well now you can't delete it. But I would suggest to upload 1022 correctly
> With maybe a supporting document as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for information, can you tell me where I can see submitted Form 1221 in immiacc... I can't see it anywhere...


----------



## maverick19

It should be visible under the head that you uploaded it. Probably "character"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## summy1986

maverick19 said:


> It should be visible under the head that you uploaded it. Probably "character"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I don't see any "Character" oprtion in "Update us" section...

Well, i will submit Form 1022 along with resignation acceptance email from employer...

Does form 1221, which I submitted mistakenly, can affect my application any how ?


----------



## maverick19

It shouldn't affect negatively.
I didn't know you uploaded the 1221 in the "update us" section. I thought you uploaded it with the rest of the documents


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

jairichi said:


> Blood test is 707 code. It does not make sense for them to ask for a repeat of all medical tests. But, you never know.





nikhil_k said:


> Hi experts... i did my research here on expat forum and can say that medical tests for 457 and 189 are different as in 189 they also require HIV test to be done...
> 
> Can some one shed light if CO will ask for only additional HIV test to be done or they would just ask to repeat all the tests again for whole family including kid?
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Employment/Work visa and skilled immigration visa have different sets of medicals to be done applicants on 457 visa have to go through HIV test rest medicals can be reused if it is not more than a year old.

Kids do not go for HIV test


----------



## vikaschandra

Priyavl said:


> We have lodged the application on Sep-9.
> And the status is still "Received ".
> Could you share the contact number to call them up?
> 
> Thanks
> Priya


You should wait for them to get back to you 1 month is not too long that you have to call them.. applicants who lodged had the status as "Received" for almost 6+ months and then got direct grant


----------



## karthiktk

Sammywemmy said:


> Good morning all. U know dat sweet feeling where u feel pretty and just wanna kiss urself?
> 
> I woke this morning feeling dat way; I still do.
> 
> 23 January 2016 : IELTS (L R W S - 9, 8.5, 8, 7). I immediately requested for a remark of the speaking section.
> 
> 24 February 2016: PTE (L R W S : 90 85 90 66)
> 
> 22 April 2016: IELTS speaking bumped to 8. Plus I got my refund.
> 
> 31 May 2016: CDR submission to EA
> 
> 17 June 2016: Positive outcome (Engr. Tech)
> 
> 18 June 2016: EOI submitted
> 
> 06 July 2016: Invitation to apply
> 
> 09 August 2016: Visa application lodged
> 
> 12 September 2016: CO contact for wife's functional English (she wasn't satisfied with letter from her school)
> 
> 25 September 2016: Uploaded wife's PTE scores. L R W S 82 74 66 81
> 
> 13 October 2016: Grants received in mailbox, for me, my wife and daughter. IED 9th Aug 2017. Processing team - Brisbane.
> 
> I didn't use work experience points. Just d minimum 60 points.
> 
> After worrying and fuzzing over nothing, I finally have it. At work right now, but it is a sweet feeling. Still thanking God for it all. I read contents on this forum and expatforum, and it has rili helped. Grateful to everyone for their contributions. I wish us all success in our endeavors. May our dreams come true.


Hi Sammy, Congrats!. Got a query... In my case the CO asked for wife functional English proof on 19th Sep. Actually I have uploaded medium of instruction certificate from both School & College even before the CO contact. My agent says that the CO would have missed to notice that and he has uploaded the certificates again and sent an email. But response from the CO.

In your case, did the CO specifically said that she can't accept the provided proofs or just said provide Functional english proof? Bit worried now :-(

Also my CO is Anna from Adelaide, just wondering whether you got the same CO...


----------



## vikaschandra

jairichi said:


> There is no surcharge if you pay by paypal. Check this thread for responses from members who used paypal from India.


Jai there has been changes to the surcharge on payment through paypal. please check this link https://www.border.gov.au/News/Pages/paypal-credit-card-info.aspx


----------



## vikaschandra

maverick19 said:


> Any thoughts or opinions on this??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


expect some sort of communication from DIBP soon and also be prepared for employment verification call it could happen..


----------



## momentum

Finally, Today I was able to upload the complete set of documents today for me and my family after running back and forth after my agent. I must say these agents are a pain in the @$$ and a total time waste. 

My application wasnt assigned a CO yet and it was sitting in recieved state since Sep 27, So I am hoping now its going to be a direct grant, God willing and CO wont come back to me asking for documents.

However, I do have one question. Do we need to upload photographs of each applicant separately as well? I provided my agent with photographs for my entire family but he didnt bother uploading any of them, maybe because it wasnt required? Can someone plz confirm if this could be a problem? If they need to be submitted, under which category i should upload them?


----------



## Sammywemmy

Hi, karthiktk. Thanks mate. The letter from my wife's school did not specifically state the medium of instruction to be English, which is y the CO didn't accept it, and therefore, the PTE submission. My CO was Kelly from Brisbane.


karthiktk said:


> Sammywemmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all. U know dat sweet feeling where u feel pretty and just wanna kiss urself?
> 
> I woke this morning feeling dat way; I still do.
> 
> 23 January 2016 : IELTS (L R W S - 9, 8.5, 8, 7). I immediately requested for a remark of the speaking section.
> 
> 24 February 2016: PTE (L R W S : 90 85 90 66)
> 
> 22 April 2016: IELTS speaking bumped to 8. Plus I got my refund.
> 
> 31 May 2016: CDR submission to EA
> 
> 17 June 2016: Positive outcome (Engr. Tech)
> 
> 18 June 2016: EOI submitted
> 
> 06 July 2016: Invitation to apply
> 
> 09 August 2016: Visa application lodged
> 
> 12 September 2016: CO contact for wife's functional English (she wasn't satisfied with letter from her school)
> 
> 25 September 2016: Uploaded wife's PTE scores. L R W S 82 74 66 81
> 
> 13 October 2016: Grants received in mailbox, for me, my wife and daughter. IED 9th Aug 2017. Processing team - Brisbane.
> 
> I didn't use work experience points. Just d minimum 60 points.
> 
> After worrying and fuzzing over nothing, I finally have it. At work right now, but it is a sweet feeling. Still thanking God for it all. I read contents on this forum and expatforum, and it has rili helped. Grateful to everyone for their contributions. I wish us all success in our endeavors. May our dreams come true.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sammy, Congrats!. Got a query... In my case the CO asked for wife functional English proof on 19th Sep. Actually I have uploaded medium of instruction certificate from both School & College even before the CO contact. My agent says that the CO would have missed to notice that and he has uploaded the certificates again and sent an email. But response from the CO.
> 
> In your case, did the CO specifically said that she can't accept the provided proofs or just said provide Functional english proof? Bit worried now :-(
> 
> Also my CO is Anna from Adelaide, just wondering whether you got the same CO...
Click to expand...


----------



## Brane

Hello Experts,
Paying the visa or application fees via any credit card in India imposes heavy surcharges like transaction fee,service tax and conversion fees.

Does anyone know about any other cheaper alternatives ?

Any info on the banks issuing forex cards without travel proof are welcome!

Regards,
Brane


----------



## desiswag

kamalendra said:


> status is showing RECEIVED from the very first day


Have you got your experience assessed by Engineers Australia or only qualification assessment?

Did you received mail for immi assessment commencing from CO - brisbane?


----------



## nikhil_k

Brane said:


> Hello Experts,
> Paying the visa or application fees via any credit card in India imposes heavy surcharges like transaction fee,service tax and conversion fees.
> 
> Does anyone know about any other cheaper alternatives ?
> 
> Any info on the banks issuing forex cards without travel proof are welcome!
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


Hi Brane
There are other means to do this...search this forum...just yesterday some one has shared a link for paypal rules.


Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## desiswag

kooljack007 said:


> Thank you..n yeah..Adelaide team does seem to be faster..Congrats once again ☺
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I lodged my visa application and uploaded all documents. On 20th Sep, I received a assessment commencing mail from CO from Adelaide, and no further documents were asked. Since then I have not received any communication from "Addelaide" team.


----------



## momentum

momentum said:


> Finally, Today I was able to upload the complete set of documents today for me and my family after running back and forth after my agent. I must say these agents are a pain in the @$$ and a total time waste.
> 
> My application wasnt assigned a CO yet and it was sitting in recieved state since Sep 27, So I am hoping now its going to be a direct grant, God willing and CO wont come back to me asking for documents.
> 
> However, I do have one question. Do we need to upload photographs of each applicant separately as well? I provided my agent with photographs for my entire family but he didnt bother uploading any of them, maybe because it wasnt required? Can someone plz confirm if this could be a problem? If they need to be submitted, under which category i should upload them?


Someone please answer the above query.


----------



## vikaschandra

Brane said:


> Hello Experts,
> Paying the visa or application fees via any credit card in India imposes heavy surcharges like transaction fee,service tax and conversion fees.
> 
> Does anyone know about any other cheaper alternatives ?
> 
> Any info on the banks issuing forex cards without travel proof are welcome!
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


Yes Surcharges are incurred on almost all modes of payment. if you have someone in Australia probably you could use the BPAY system but note that payment through BPAY might 3 days to reflect... which would be risky if you are making the payment towards the end of 60 days..

Check with one of the local banks in india (Axis, HDFC) for single currency forex card but not that surcharges will incur on that.. 

you can also get parepaid cards through Thomas Cook check with them or go through their website for details


----------



## jairichi

momentum said:


> Someone please answer the above query.


Do not worry. Photo is not an absolute requirement.


----------



## jairichi

vikaschandra said:


> Jai there has been changes to the surcharge on payment through paypal. please check this link https://www.border.gov.au/News/Pages/paypal-credit-card-info.aspx


Thanks for the update Vikas. So, paypal also has a surcharge. I stand corrected.


----------



## jairichi

Just a bit of scientific jargon.



vikaschandra said:


> Mr. Scientist Well explained:thumb:


----------



## nikhil_k

vikaschandra said:


> Yes Surcharges are incurred on almost all modes of payment. if you have someone in Australia probably you could use the BPAY system but note that payment through BPAY might 3 days to reflect... which would be risky if you are making the payment towards the end of 60 days..
> 
> Check with one of the local banks in india (Axis, HDFC) for single currency forex card but not that surcharges will incur on that..
> 
> you can also get parepaid cards through Thomas Cook check with them or go through their website for details


Hi Vikas ...thanks for this info.
I am planning to use CBA debit card to pay for the fees (It works fine for all Credit card transactions too) Hope this will not incur extra charges.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

Thanks Jai and Vikas this is relieving...now the next logical question is should i go ahead and schedule mine and wife's HIV tests; to do this i may need to selectively check only HIV tests and i do not know how that i can be done.

Or i just wait for CO to be asssiged and then he will ask for HIV medicals to be done.


vikaschandra said:


> Employment/Work visa and skilled immigration visa have different sets of medicals to be done applicants on 457 visa have to go through HIV test rest medicals can be reused if it is not more than a year old.
> 
> Kids do not go for HIV test



Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abubakr

Guys, i just called this number 
+61 7 3136 7000
To speed up my application
But they told me they are only for support and not processing center so they know nothing and he didnt take any details, he just explained to me the types of visa application status which i already understand
My application is under adelaide

Is this the correct number guys ??


----------



## deathstrike89

Hi Guys,

Electronics engineer here - 233411. Applied on 29 Sept . 
CO contact was yesterday -13/10/2016 requesting police clearance from kuwait.
(I was there from 16-18 years old)

The Kuwait embassy in Canberra has told me the required details and has advised it would take 3 months to process the certificate and it would be valid for 3 months after that.

Another option is to provide power of attorney to relative in kuwait and get it processed ( Still finding the details required- might need more than just that)

Can I respond to CO through email with above details ? What happens if they don't respond within the 28 days time frame and I don't have the clearance certificate by then? Can I request a waiver?

Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## jairichi

Decide which way you are going to proceed to get your Kuwait PCC. See if there are agencies in or outside Kuwait who could do it for you by paying a fee. 5 to 7 days before expiry of given 28 days send a mail to GSM mail ID about Kuwait's PCC status. They will wait for your PCC to process your visa application.



deathstrike89 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Electronics engineer here - 233411. Applied on 29 Sept .
> CO contact was yesterday -13/10/2016 requesting police clearance from kuwait.
> (I was there from 16-18 years old)
> 
> The Kuwait embassy in Canberra has told me the required details and has advised it would take 3 months to process the certificate and it would be valid for 3 months after that.
> 
> Another option is to provide power of attorney to relative in kuwait and get it processed ( Still finding the details required- might need more than just that)
> 
> Can I respond to CO through email with above details ? What happens if they don't respond within the 28 days time frame and I don't have the clearance certificate by then? Can I request a waiver?
> 
> Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## jairichi

nikhil_k said:


> Thanks Jai and Vikas this is relieving...now the next logical question is should i go ahead and schedule mine and wife's HIV tests; to do this i may need to selectively check only HIV tests and i do not know how that i can be done.
> 
> Or i just wait for CO to be asssiged and then he will ask for HIV medicals to be done.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


If I am not wrong medical panel can do blood test alone and add that to your HAP ID along with previous medical result. In your case I would suggest to wait for CO to contact you as you are not in a hurry to get your PR since you are already working in Australia on 457 visa.


----------



## kamalendra

desiswag said:


> Have you got your experience assessed by Engineers Australia or only qualification assessment?
> 
> Did you received mail for immi assessment commencing from CO - brisbane?


I havent got my experience assessed by EA,,, only qualification assessment was done...
is this the reason for delay??? sometimes i also feels the same

yes i recd mail for immi assessment commencinf from CO from Brisbane


----------



## Fanish

momentum said:


> Finally, Today I was able to upload the complete set of documents today for me and my family after running back and forth after my agent. I must say these agents are a pain in the @$$ and a total time waste.
> 
> My application wasnt assigned a CO yet and it was sitting in recieved state since Sep 27, So I am hoping now its going to be a direct grant, God willing and CO wont come back to me asking for documents.
> 
> However, I do have one question. Do we need to upload photographs of each applicant separately as well? I provided my agent with photographs for my entire family but he didnt bother uploading any of them, maybe because it wasnt required? Can someone plz confirm if this could be a problem? If they need to be submitted, under which category i should upload them?


Congratulations momentum. Now the waiting game starts. 

Just one request, do not generalise all agents into same category. The problem is the MARA registered agent doesn't look into your case directly but his hired executives. Who may not be as knowledgeable as MARA agent. Hence we get into unlikely situations.

I strongly believe if your case is not complex and you have time and friends to help with the information than you do not need agent to file.

Please note the I am not any agent but sharing my opinion only as an individual.

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amritbains206

Brane said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Paying the visa or application fees via any credit card in India imposes heavy surcharges like transaction fee,service tax and conversion fees.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know about any other cheaper alternatives ?
> 
> 
> 
> Any info on the banks issuing forex cards without travel proof are welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Brane




I used travel card of icici bank. They did not ask for any visa. I just told them that i needed to pay visa fee for australia. No surcharge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desiswag

kamalendra said:


> desiswag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got your experience assessed by Engineers Australia or only qualification assessment?
> 
> Did you received mail for immi assessment commencing from CO - brisbane?
> 
> 
> 
> I havent got my experience assessed by EA,,, only qualification assessment was done...
> is this the reason for delay??? sometimes i also feels the same
> 
> yes i recd mail for immi assessment commencinf from CO from Brisbane
Click to expand...

I only guess that it could be a one of the reason. I am also in the similar boat.


----------



## thisispuru$

momentum said:


> Someone please answer the above query.


Photograph is not a mandatory document to upload. If you want, you can add under 'upload additional documents' button at the bottom of the upload documents page. Select the type as 'Photograph-Passport' or somehting like that.


----------



## thisispuru$

desiswag said:


> I only guess that it could be a one of the reason. I am also in the similar boat.


It is always reccomended to get your education and experience assessed by the relevant authority before lodging visa application. Skills assessment is one mandatory requirement by DIBP. However, since you had already lodged your application, you may wait for CO to contact and ask you if it is really required.


----------



## desiswag

thisispuru$ said:


> desiswag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only guess that it could be a one of the reason. I am also in the similar boat.
> 
> 
> 
> It is always reccomended to get your education and experience assessed by the relevant authority before lodging visa application. Skills assessment is one mandatory requirement by DIBP. However, since you had already lodged your application, you may wait for CO to contact and ask you if it is really required.
Click to expand...

It is not mandatory to assess work experience. Its an additional service provided by EA. I have seen cases who got grant without experience assessment. But not sure if it delays process or DIBP compulsory do employment verification in such cases.


----------



## melrin

Hi,

Documents query
I am collecting the documents i will need to lodge

Bank statements. I plan to provide the last one year of salary account bank statement. 
In addition will provide the Form 16 for all the years.
Will this suffice? or I need to provide bank statements for all the years

Salary slips : how many salary slips is good to give? please recommend


I have worked with the same organisation for 12 years

Thanks


----------



## farazaid01

Hi.

my married friend with eoi on 55 plus 5 points , ielts 7 each, applied as external auditor has no chance of invites this year i heard.

but her sister recently got PR from tasmania? can she sponsor my friend? does this increase her chance of invite in near future? and how much time it could take(just an estimate)?

Note : my friend s husband also applied eoi in accountant general category with 55 plus 5 points in eoi(state sponsorship). his brother is expected to get PR soon from canbera?

What difference does that make? if anyone from Australian Capital city sponsors does that mean higher chance of invitation in any time sooner?


----------



## Shaivi

aussieby2016 said:


> Sush1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Finally I have grant today. After 195 Days of Visa Lodgement God has finally Given me this happiness. It was on the way to office at around 10:30 AM India Time, I have received the Grant.
> IED is 19th April 2017
> 
> Thanks to this forum but want to specify certain people Jairichi, Andrey, Aussieby 2016.
> Thank You for always motivating.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Sush....sorry sending the wishes late....good to see your long wait bear fruits.....and lastly enjoy these days before the next endeavors....
Click to expand...

Sush1 was your file with brisbein or adleid


----------



## Sush1

Adelaide



Shaivi said:


> Sush1 was your file with brisbein or adleid


----------



## Manan008

Hey guys i asked my HR to give me a new contract since i have lost my old one so i could submit it to DIBP..
But they have made a mistake and i didn't notice until now. The address they have mentioned on it is my new address but according to my pcc was i living in another address when i signed that contract.

Will that be a problem ?


----------



## thisispuru$

melrin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Documents query
> I am collecting the documents i will need to lodge
> 
> Bank statements. I plan to provide the last one year of salary account bank statement.
> In addition will provide the Form 16 for all the years.
> Will this suffice? or I need to provide bank statements for all the years
> 
> Salary slips : how many salary slips is good to give? please recommend
> 
> 
> I have worked with the same organisation for 12 years
> 
> Thanks


Bank statement is not mandatory. If you have, you can upload it. 
For payslips, there is no specific number; you can upload as much as possible. Some people upload everything they got, and some upload one per quarter. In both cases, I have seen people getting granted visa with no issues.


----------



## momentum

Manan008 said:


> Hey guys i asked my HR to give me a new contract since i have lost my old one so i could submit it to DIBP..
> But they have made a mistake and i didn't notice until now. The address they have mentioned on it is my new address but according to my pcc was i living in another address when i signed that contract.
> 
> Will that be a problem ?


Does the city for both the addresses is same? I dont think it should be much of a problem if its the same city and you have both the addresses covered on ur PCC.


----------



## Cyclotomic

Hello Everyone,

I am as well waiting for the last 5 weeks for the grant. My timeline is below.

Anzco 233511
Skills Assessment with EA complete April 2016
EOI Submitted June 16th 2016
Invited July 6th 2016
Medicals done Aug 2nd 2016
Visa Lodged Aug 11st 2016
First CO contacted for PCC and Form 80 Aug 22nd 2016
Documents submitted Sept 2nd 2016
Second CO contacted for my spouse's military documents(mandatory military service) Sept 9th 2016
Documents submitted Sept 10 2016.

I am claiming points:

30 for age
15 for experience
10 for qualification
10 for English

I really wonder why it is taking longer than expected. Could it be an external checkup related to military service?


----------



## yadavtinu

*Pcc*

IS PCC required for 4 years old child?


----------



## chumashankar

Cyclotomic said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am as well waiting for the last 5 weeks for the grant. My timeline is below.
> 
> Anzco 233511
> Skills Assessment with EA complete April 2016
> EOI Submitted June 16th 2016
> Invited July 6th 2016
> Medicals done Aug 2nd 2016
> Visa Lodged Aug 11st 2016
> First CO contacted for PCC and Form 80 Aug 22nd 2016
> Documents submitted Sept 2nd 2016
> Second CO contacted for my spouse's military documents(mandatory military service) Sept 9th 2016
> Documents submitted Sept 10 2016.
> 
> I am claiming points:
> 
> 30 for age
> 15 for experience
> 10 for qualification
> 10 for English
> 
> I really wonder why it is taking longer than expected. Could it be an external checkup related to military service?


No body knows reason for time taken by DIBP agents. As per the website processing time is 3 months. What is the location of your CO , is it Brisbane or Adelide .


----------



## chumashankar

yadavtinu said:


> IS PCC required for 4 years old child?


No, its not required.


----------



## Cyclotomic

Thanks for the reply. They are from Adeliede.


----------



## yadavtinu

chumashankar said:


> No, its not required.


 Thanks


----------



## aditya070807

Just want to share bad info ::
I need to apply Medical in UK & 

Medical test for 2 adults + 2 infants costs approximately £750 ....:Cry::Cry::rain:
(


----------



## jairichi

Can't help it. We did it at Bridge Clinic, Maidenhead. 



aditya070807 said:


> Just want to share bad info ::
> I need to apply Medical in UK &
> 
> Medical test for 2 adults + 2 infants costs approximately £750 ....:Cry::Cry::rain:
> (


----------



## Shaivi

Daksh have you got grant?no update since long 
170 days still waiting


----------



## momentum

Cyclotomic said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am as well waiting for the last 5 weeks for the grant. My timeline is below.
> 
> Anzco 233511
> Skills Assessment with EA complete April 2016
> EOI Submitted June 16th 2016
> Invited July 6th 2016
> Medicals done Aug 2nd 2016
> Visa Lodged Aug 11st 2016
> First CO contacted for PCC and Form 80 Aug 22nd 2016
> Documents submitted Sept 2nd 2016
> Second CO contacted for my spouse's military documents(mandatory military service) Sept 9th 2016
> Documents submitted Sept 10 2016.
> 
> I am claiming points:
> 
> 30 for age
> 15 for experience
> 10 for qualification
> 10 for English
> 
> I really wonder why it is taking longer than expected. Could it be an external checkup related to military service?


The reason seems quite obvious. CO contacted you twice, and its a period of 28 days after the contact when CO comes back to your case.


----------



## walzmin

I had applied on Victoria site with 65 pts under 261111, got email to send signed confirmation letter. Is it a positive sign or its a generic email?
For NSW, there is no separate site, right? Only for Victoria and Queensland, there is a separate site where you need to apply. Please confirm.


----------



## vikaschandra

melrin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Documents query
> I am collecting the documents i will need to lodge
> 
> Bank statements. I plan to provide the last one year of salary account bank statement.
> In addition will provide the Form 16 for all the years.
> Will this suffice? or I need to provide bank statements for all the years
> 
> Salary slips : how many salary slips is good to give? please recommend
> 
> 
> I have worked with the same organisation for 12 years
> 
> Thanks


provide 1-2 pay slips for each quarter


----------



## vikaschandra

yadavtinu said:


> IS PCC required for 4 years old child?


No. PCC only for 18 years and above


----------



## vikaschandra

walzmin said:


> I had applied on Victoria site with 65 pts under 261111, got email to send signed confirmation letter. Is it a positive sign or its a generic email?
> For NSW, there is no separate site, right? Only for Victoria and Queensland, there is a separate site where you need to apply. Please confirm.


that is positive sign. except vic for other states you lodge eoi on skill select


----------



## Cyclotomic

momentum said:


> The reason seems quite obvious. CO contacted you twice, and its a period of 28 days after the contact when CO comes back to your case.


Is it a standard process? Do they visit every 28 days?


----------



## Cyclotomic

Cyclotomic said:


> Is it a standard process? Do they visit every 28 days?


When I looked at other cases and my case, I saw that it is not a standard process. I think there is another reason behind it. Is there any other person applying with 253111 code.


----------



## imrankhanthk

Hi All,

I applied for the 189 visa on 11 Oct 2016, Occupation – Mechanical Engineer.
I submitted all docs expect my spouse PCC and Health, will do the same at the earliest.

Can somebody please let me know when and how I will come to know that my CO has been allotted? I will get mail ?
And what’s the average processing time ?

Quick reply is highly appreciated

Imran.


----------



## forw.jane

imrankhanthk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for the 189 visa on 11 Oct 2016, Occupation – Mechanical Engineer.
> I submitted all docs expect my spouse PCC and Health, will do the same at the earliest.
> 
> Can somebody please let me know when and how I will come to know that my CO has been allotted? I will get mail ?
> And what’s the average processing time ?
> 
> Quick reply is highly appreciated
> 
> Imran.


If some document is missing you will get a mail with subject - "*** - IMMI s56 Request for More Information" else if everything is perfect you will get a mail with subject - "*** - IMMI Grant Notification". The pdf attached with the mail will have info about the CO. Average processing time is 90 days but may depend on individual case.


----------



## desiswag

yadavtinu said:


> IS PCC required for 4 years old child?


No not required.


----------



## imrankhanthk

forw.jane said:


> If some document is missing you will get a mail with subject - "*** - IMMI s56 Request for More Information" else if everything is perfect you will get a mail with subject - "*** - IMMI Grant Notification". The pdf attached with the mail will have info about the CO. Average processing time is 90 days but may depend on individual case.


Thanks a lot....


----------



## Brane

vikaschandra said:


> Yes Surcharges are incurred on almost all modes of payment. if you have someone in Australia probably you could use the BPAY system but note that payment through BPAY might 3 days to reflect... which would be risky if you are making the payment towards the end of 60 days..
> 
> Check with one of the local banks in india (Axis, HDFC) for single currency forex card but not that surcharges will incur on that..
> 
> you can also get parepaid cards through Thomas Cook check with them or go through their website for details


Thanks Vikas for the reply.

But I checked with Indian banks. Most of them issue single currency card only if you have a valid visa with you already or travel tickets. 

So it seems PayPal is the only option if I want to do a Payment.

Also, Is BPay cheaper as compared to Paypal because I know someone who can make payment on my behalf in Australia ? Does it require any clearance from DIBP to do that?

Regards,
Brane


----------



## Manan008

momentum said:


> Does the city for both the addresses is same? I dont think it should be much of a problem if its the same city and you have both the addresses covered on ur PCC.


Yes same cities.


----------



## Manan008

Sush1 said:


> Adelaide


Sush 1 did they call you or the company ?
And who did they sent the email.. HR or the person who signed your letter ?


----------



## dakshch

maverick19 said:


> Guys
> I called up DIBP today. The guy who answered the call checked my application and said that my case is going through a "routine processing" and that he has made a note that I had called.
> Now I have claimed work ex from only one job and to my knowledge the company hasn't been contacted as yet for any verification. I'm just getting restless now. Usually it gets late for ppl if they have an ongoing employment verification etc. But that hasn't even started for me and I lodged my application on jun 22 and CO allocation was on Jul 21. Should I expect some kind of employment verification, if yes, then maybe I should brace myself for even more lateness.
> 
> As it is the grant for accountants are slow and few.
> Not sure what to do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




My case is similar to yours and its been over 10 months for me. It's just routine processing and making notes each time i call.

I wonder what does the CO do when he sees a note against our application ?? IGNORE it ??


----------



## dakshch

Shaivi said:


> Daksh have you got grant?no update since long
> 170 days still waiting




Day 312


----------



## yadavtinu

*Family Members*

Hey,
I am filing for visa 189. I have some queries and your guidance is needed on this.
I am applying as primary applicant and want to add my wife and daughter as secondary applicants. Now the question is, do I have to add my mother and father details as well in family members. If yes, do I have to submit their PCC and Medical as well apart from the fact that they are not intended to migrate?
Do I have to fill this information in form 80 also?


----------



## forw.jane

yadavtinu said:


> Hey,
> I am filing for visa 189. I have some queries and your guidance is needed on this.
> I am applying as primary applicant and want to add my wife and daughter as secondary applicants. Now the question is, do I have to add my mother and father details as well in family members. If yes, do I have to submit their PCC and Medical as well apart from the fact that they are not intended to migrate?
> Do I have to fill this information in form 80 also?


In Migrating family members you have to include your wife and daughter. You dont have to add you parents in the application. There details will come in form 80. If you add your parents in Non-migrating dependent family members, it would trigger Medical for them, not sure about PCC.


----------



## Telecomaster

No grants today?!


----------



## yadavtinu

forw.jane said:


> In Migrating family members you have to include your wife and daughter. You dont have to add you parents in the application. There details will come in form 80. If you add your parents in Non-migrating dependent family members, it would trigger Medical for them, not sure about PCC.


Can I omit them from my application?


----------



## forw.jane

yadavtinu said:


> Can I omit them from my application?


Yes u should


----------



## yadavtinu

*Form 80*

In question 6
I am INDIAN by birth and I do not have any other country's citizenship.
So I have to put YES and BIRTH and in date my DOB. Am I right?


----------



## forw.jane

yadavtinu said:


> in question 6
> i am indian by birth and i do not have any other country's citizenship.
> So i have to put yes and birth and in date my dob. Am i right?


yes


----------



## anthriksh

*ACS filing*

Hi ,

I have finally all mark sheets and employment letter attested.

Now I am no verge to decide that how ACS will consider my experience. 

here is my list of engineering subjects which i completed in 2003 in E& TC

Mathematics
Physics
Gen English
Eng. Mechanics
Eng Drawing
Chemistry
Workshop

Gen civil Engineering
Gen Mech Engineering
Gen Elect. Engineering
Chemistry
Mathematics
Physics
Workshop

Mathematics
Elec.Measurement and Measuring Instrument
Ele.Eng Materials & Components
Electronics Devices
Netwoork Analysis
Electonics Lab
Computer Lab

Mathematics
Numerical Analysis
Electrical Machines
Analog Circuit
Electromagnet Fields and Transmission Line
Electronics Lab
Computer Programming

Electrical Machines
Analog Circuit
Digital Circuits & Logic Design
Modulation and Demodulation techniques
Electromagnetic Savea and Anteena
Computer Lab
Electronics Lab 
Digital Circuit Lab

Signal Processing Circuits
MicroProcessors
Radio Transmitter and Receiver
Passive Network Synthesis
Liner Control Theory
Electronics and Comm Lab
Computer Lab


MicroProcessors-2
Communication Theory
Television Engineering
Digital Signal Processing
Data Structure and Algorithm analysis
Computer Lab

Microwave and Radar Navigation Aids
Electronics Instrumentation and Measurement
Modern Comm. system
Principles of Operating system
Microwave and Optical 
Project


I will be applying under AZ coode software engineer on my own.

Want to know who much experience they will count ?

i have work exp from 2004 to 2016 .

ALSO I have PGDIT part time in It and systems which i completed in 2009 .
should i send that as well 

will it impact my experience counting in any way , if not then will add any value ?

Regards
Anchal


----------



## forw.jane

anthriksh said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have finally all mark sheets and employment letter attested.
> 
> Now I am no verge to decide that how ACS will consider my experience.
> 
> here is my list of engineering subjects which i completed in 2003 in E& TC
> 
> Mathematics
> Physics
> Gen English
> Eng. Mechanics
> Eng Drawing
> Chemistry
> Workshop
> 
> Gen civil Engineering
> Gen Mech Engineering
> Gen Elect. Engineering
> Chemistry
> Mathematics
> Physics
> Workshop
> 
> Mathematics
> Elec.Measurement and Measuring Instrument
> Ele.Eng Materials & Components
> Electronics Devices
> Netwoork Analysis
> Electonics Lab
> Computer Lab
> 
> Mathematics
> Numerical Analysis
> Electrical Machines
> Analog Circuit
> Electromagnet Fields and Transmission Line
> Electronics Lab
> Computer Programming
> 
> Electrical Machines
> Analog Circuit
> Digital Circuits & Logic Design
> Modulation and Demodulation techniques
> Electromagnetic Savea and Anteena
> Computer Lab
> Electronics Lab
> Digital Circuit Lab
> 
> Signal Processing Circuits
> MicroProcessors
> Radio Transmitter and Receiver
> Passive Network Synthesis
> Liner Control Theory
> Electronics and Comm Lab
> Computer Lab
> 
> 
> MicroProcessors-2
> Communication Theory
> Television Engineering
> Digital Signal Processing
> Data Structure and Algorithm analysis
> Computer Lab
> 
> Microwave and Radar Navigation Aids
> Electronics Instrumentation and Measurement
> Modern Comm. system
> Principles of Operating system
> Microwave and Optical
> Project
> 
> 
> I will be applying under AZ coode software engineer on my own.
> 
> Want to know who much experience they will count ?
> 
> i have work exp from 2004 to 2016 .
> 
> ALSO I have PGDIT part time in It and systems which i completed in 2009 .
> should i send that as well
> 
> will it impact my experience counting in any way , if not then will add any value ?
> 
> Regards
> Anchal


In my opinion E&TC degree for software engineering would lead to deduction of 6 yrs
So 2010 - 2016 would be the exp counted. As PGDIT you completed in 2009 adding it would be beneficial. But how much I am not sure. I would suggest you to analyze replies from other experts in forum before taking any decision.


----------



## vikaschandra

Brane said:


> Thanks Vikas for the reply.
> 
> But I checked with Indian banks. Most of them issue single currency card only if you have a valid visa with you already or travel tickets.
> 
> So it seems PayPal is the only option if I want to do a Payment.
> 
> Also, Is BPay cheaper as compared to Paypal because I know someone who can make payment on my behalf in Australia ? Does it require any clearance from DIBP to do that?
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


No Clearance required anyone can pay for your visa fees. Did you try to check with Thomas Cook or Cox & Kings they also issue single currency cards.


----------



## gagneshsharma

yadavtinu said:


> Can I omit them from my application?


Hi Yadavtinu

We filled in Form 80 for self and spouse. In both forms parents details were mentioned and we have to give details. And there was No PCC and No Medical done for them.
While filling Immi form/ lodging visa application form and select * Any Non-Migrating Dependent Family Member* as *No*. 
I don't see in Form 80 anywhere if there is _dependent_ word used.


----------



## Abubakr

Abubakr said:


> Guys, i just called this number
> +61 7 3136 7000
> To speed up my application
> But they told me they are only for support and not processing center so they know nothing and he didnt take any details, he just explained to me the types of visa application status which i already understand
> My application is under adelaide
> 
> Is this the correct number guys ??


Guys, anyone can help me in this one ??


----------



## ozairalikhan

yadavtinu said:


> Hey,
> I am filing for visa 189. I have some queries and your guidance is needed on this.
> I am applying as primary applicant and want to add my wife and daughter as secondary applicants. Now the question is, do I have to add my mother and father details as well in family members. If yes, do I have to submit their PCC and Medical as well apart from the fact that they are not intended to migrate?
> Do I have to fill this information in form 80 also?


If you include your father & mother then they may ask for medical & PCC of your parents. So it's better to mention about your wife & daughter only. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane

Dear Experts,
Can anyone advice about the documents to be uploaded for NSW invitation because their mail mentions that we can upload total 10 MB which I feel is less as we have quite a few documents to upload.

Anyone who has already uploaded docs and got a positive response from NSW can please help 


Regards,
Brane


----------



## RMG

Abubakr said:


> Originally Posted by Abubakr View Post
> Guys, i just called this number
> +61 7 3136 7000
> To speed up my application
> But they told me they are only for support and not processing center so they know nothing and he didnt take any details, he just explained to me the types of visa application status which i already understand
> My application is under adelaide


I don't think you would receive more information that. 

You want to ask them to speed up your application ?  I am sure they won't entertain any such requests. They have some defined processing times and they go with that.

No special requests are either considered or addressed.


----------



## aussiedream87

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> Can anyone advice about the documents to be uploaded for NSW invitation because their mail mentions that we can upload total 10 MB which I feel is less as we have quite a few documents to upload.
> 
> Anyone who has already uploaded docs and got a positive response from NSW can please help
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


A) Forms

1. Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.

Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded.

B) List of documents are required:
1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
AUD $ 3600/-
AUD $1800/-
AUD $900 /-
7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above.
Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.

Various form that might be required.
Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf

Form 26 and form 160 for medicals
http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf

http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/160.pdf

Note: some documents not be applicable for other nationals like tax documents mentioned above. You can prepare similar document which might be applicable. And MERGE identical document so you can save space and also COMPRESS them if they are big in size.


----------



## aussiedream87

Abubakr said:


> Guys, anyone can help me in this one ??


what is the reason to speed up the process??


----------



## Abubakr

aussiedream87 said:


> Abubakr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, anyone can help me in this one ??
> 
> 
> 
> what is the reason to speed up the process??
Click to expand...

I didnt tell them to speed it up of course, i asked the usual question, if there is anything pending from my side


----------



## aussiedream87

Abubakr said:


> I didnt tell them to speed it up of course, i asked the usual question, if there is anything pending from my side


you dont have any choice here but to wait for them to reply back to you with positive outcome.


----------



## bigm0n

Guys need a little help around my application. CO got assigned from Adelaide after 2 weeks of Lodge and asking for more details. 

1. Personal Particular Form 80. this is 18 page form and have hell lot of details to be fit in. Question is shall I mention my Parents and Siblings in it? I'll be in trouble if that triggers PCC & Medical needs as am already overseas. 

2. I had employment details for claimed period in form of PaySlips, Experience Letter, Relieving Letter and Tax filling documents. Please suggest what's missing above that?


----------



## kamalendra

bigm0n said:


> Guys need a little help around my application. CO got assigned from Adelaide after 2 weeks of Lodge and asking for more details.
> 
> 1. Personal Particular Form 80. this is 18 page form and have hell lot of details to be fit in. Question is shall I mention my Parents and Siblings in it? I'll be in trouble if that triggers PCC & Medical needs as am already overseas.
> 
> 2. I had employment details for claimed period in form of PaySlips, Experience Letter, Relieving Letter and Tax filling documents. Please suggest what's missing above that?


1. filling the names of parents and siblings in form 80, does not require medical and pcc as far as i know..... u need to select NO in "Is there any non-migrating dependent" to avoid PCC and medical in the online form in immi

2. above documents should be sufficient, if possible bank statement (salary deposit accnt) can be added.


----------



## Bhavna1

I was just thinking, why people are not keen to pay with PayPal option. Any comments? Is is there any problem with it?


----------



## yadavtinu

I need help in part H of format 80
I am applying for 189 and never been to Australia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Day 210 ... I better stop worrying about my grant and get back to my routine.


----------



## yadavtinu

What should I write in question 22 of format 80. I am applying for visa 189. It's asking reason for traveling to Australia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

yadavtinu said:


> What should I write in question 22 of format 80. I am applying for visa 189. It's asking reason for traveling to Australia
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


mention about you migrating to Australia under which ever visa it is.


----------



## yadavtinu

Migrating under 189 visa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane

aussiedream87 said:


> A) Forms
> 
> 1. Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.
> 
> Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded.
> 
> B) List of documents are required:
> 1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
> 2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
> 3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
> 4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
> 5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
> 6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
> Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
> AUD $ 3600/-
> AUD $1800/-
> AUD $900 /-
> 7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above.
> Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
> 8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
> 9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
> 10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
> 11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
> 13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> 17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> 18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> 19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
> 20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
> 21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.
> 
> Various form that might be required.
> Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf
> 
> Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf
> 
> Form 26 and form 160 for medicals
> http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf
> 
> http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/160.pdf
> 
> Note: some documents not be applicable for other nationals like tax documents mentioned above. You can prepare similar document which might be applicable. And MERGE identical document so you can save space and also COMPRESS them if they are big in size.



Woah!! Thank you so much for such detailed information.
But as of now I am just in the stage of submitting documents for NSW nomination to NSW and not DIBP. It just has 10 mb limit as total size 

Wanted help on the set of documents to be submitted for the same.

Regards,
Brane


----------



## daussie

I will be getting 5 additional points next Feb with work experience. Given I have been working in same company, do I need to redo skill assessment before visa lodge?


----------



## Manan008

bigm0n said:


> Guys need a little help around my application. CO got assigned from Adelaide after 2 weeks of Lodge and asking for more details.
> 
> 1. Personal Particular Form 80. this is 18 page form and have hell lot of details to be fit in. Question is shall I mention my Parents and Siblings in it? I'll be in trouble if that triggers PCC & Medical needs as am already overseas.
> 
> 2. I had employment details for claimed period in form of PaySlips, Experience Letter, Relieving Letter and Tax filling documents.  Please suggest what's missing above that?


PCC and Medical will trigger if while lodging the visa u have included them in non migrating dependants. Otherwise it wont...
U need to tell about your family in form 80. That doesnt cause any problem.


----------



## Manan008

daussie said:


> I will be getting 5 additional points next Feb with work experience. Given I have been working in same company, do I need to redo skill assessment before visa lodge?


No of course not.


----------



## aussiedream87

yadavtinu said:


> Migrating under 189 visa?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Migrating to Australia under Skilled Migrant Visa


----------



## daussie

Manan008 said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be getting 5 additional points next Feb with work experience. Given I have been working in same company, do I need to redo skill assessment before visa lodge?
> 
> 
> 
> No of course not.
Click to expand...

Providing pyslips with same experience letter would suffice?


----------



## Manan008

Abubakr said:


> Guys, anyone can help me in this one ??


1300 364 613 Try this number


----------



## aussiedream87

Brane said:


> Woah!! Thank you so much for such detailed information.
> But as of now I am just in the stage of submitting documents for NSW nomination to NSW and not DIBP. It just has 10 mb limit as total size
> 
> Wanted help on the set of documents to be submitted for the same.
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


I tot you already did  Well here you..

*The following documents are required for every application:*
Bio-data page of your passport – please do not scan the entire passport.
Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.
English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET.
Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts.
Full curriculum vitae/resume.
Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.

*To process your application without delay please:*
Name each document appropriately – for example "passport", "employment" and "resume".
Ensure that each document is clear and easy to read.
Ensure that each document is either a colour copy of the original, or a certified black and white copy.
Where possible, upload the files as pdf documents and ensure that the size of the files are not too big, as this can significantly slow down the upload process.

SOURCES: After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales

NOTE: just compress the files and I dont think you can actually utilize all the 10 MB when you submit your nomination.


----------



## Manan008

daussie said:


> Providing pyslips with same experience letter would suffice?


Yep also provide your most recent pay slip, bank statement and tax deduction certificates like income tax.
And try to get a new experience/reference letter from a company with a recent date.


----------



## iamgsk

Hi folks,

I have just received invitation and have applied for experience letters with duties explained from my previous employers.

Would it be wise to submit visa application right now with tentative duties (which might be slightly different from what employers eventually write in experience letter) or wait out a bit and submit application with exact text of duties as written in experience letters?

This help would be greatly appreciated 😀


---------------------------------------
233914 - Engineering Technologist
08/09/2016 - EA Positive
08/09/2016 - EOI Filed
12/10/2016 - Invitation
17/10/2016 - India PCC applied

Lodged
CO Contact 
Grant 
IED


----------



## yadavtinu

I am applying for visa 189.
Form 80
Question 24- are you applying for temporary visa?
Is it NO?
Question 24- what is your main reason for remaining in Australia?
What I have to fill here?
Question 26- list the towns you will visit?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane

aussiedream87 said:


> I tot you already did  Well here you..
> 
> *The following documents are required for every application:*
> Bio-data page of your passport – please do not scan the entire passport.
> Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.
> English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET.
> Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts.
> Full curriculum vitae/resume.
> Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.
> 
> *To process your application without delay please:*
> Name each document appropriately – for example "passport", "employment" and "resume".
> Ensure that each document is clear and easy to read.
> Ensure that each document is either a colour copy of the original, or a certified black and white copy.
> Where possible, upload the files as pdf documents and ensure that the size of the files are not too big, as this can significantly slow down the upload process.
> 
> SOURCES: After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales
> 
> NOTE: just compress the files and I dont think you can actually utilize all the 10 MB when you submit your nomination.


Hey Thanks  Sorry for the confusion..  .. btw can we upload docs in zip format


----------



## warrenpat1987

daussie said:


> I will be getting 5 additional points next Feb with work experience. Given I have been working in same company, do I need to redo skill assessment before visa lodge?


If you remain with the same employer you don't need to.


----------



## warrenpat1987

Brane said:


> Hey Thanks  Sorry for the confusion..  .. btw can we upload docs in zip format


Nope you can't. They need to be PDF, images or doc files. More details here https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Atta


----------



## aussiedream87

Brane said:


> Hey Thanks  Sorry for the confusion..  .. btw can we upload docs in zip format


No its not accepted.

*"We do not accept files that have been compressed. A compressed file is a container for documents, programs or other files that have been packaged together and reduced in size.

A common example is files compressed using WinZip® with a '.zip' file extension. If the document you are attempting to attach is too large we recommend that you create a PDF document. "*

sources: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Atta#


----------



## ronkar12

Bhavna1 said:


> I was just thinking, why people are not keen to pay with PayPal option. Any comments? Is is there any problem with it?


I did not face any problems with PayPal...the transaction was instantaneous!


----------



## vikaschandra

yadavtinu said:


> I am applying for visa 189.
> Form 80
> Question 24- are you applying for temporary visa?
> Is it NO?
> Question 24- what is your main reason for remaining in Australia?
> What I have to fill here?
> Question 26- list the towns you will visit?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


-Answer would be NO
-To Live and work or Immigration
-Just leave it blank


----------



## ptamang

Dear All,

Although I do not participate actively in this forum, I wanted to share the good news with all of you. I got the grant yesterday!!

My timeline is as below:

System Analyst - 261112 - Offshore

ACS Skills Assessment Applied : 22-Jun-2016
ACS +ve : 04-Jul-2016
PTE-A : 17-Jul-2016 S/W/R/L 90/90/90/90 
EOI Submitted 189 : 29-Jul-2016 - 70 points
ITA : 03-Aug-2016
PCC (Germany, UAE, India) : 04-Aug-2016
PCC Received : 14-Sept-2016
189 Lodged : 14-Sep-2016
Medicals: 22- Sept-2016
Grant : 14-Oct-2016 (DIRECT GRANT)


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ptamang said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Although I do not participate actively in this forum, I wanted to share the good news with all of you. I got the grant yesterday!!
> 
> My timeline is as below:
> 
> System Analyst - 261112 - Offshore
> 
> ACS Skills Assessment Applied : 22-Jun-2016
> ACS +ve : 04-Jul-2016
> PTE-A : 17-Jul-2016 S/W/R/L 90/90/90/90
> EOI Submitted 189 : 29-Jul-2016 - 70 points
> ITA : 03-Aug-2016
> PCC (Germany, UAE, India) : 04-Aug-2016
> PCC Received : 14-Sept-2016
> 189 Lodged : 14-Sep-2016
> Medicals: 22- Sept-2016
> Grant : 14-Oct-2016 (DIRECT GRANT)


Congratulations dude 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

ptamang said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Although I do not participate actively in this forum, I wanted to share the good news with all of you. I got the grant yesterday!!
> 
> My timeline is as below:
> 
> System Analyst - 261112 - Offshore
> 
> ACS Skills Assessment Applied : 22-Jun-2016
> ACS +ve : 04-Jul-2016
> PTE-A : 17-Jul-2016 S/W/R/L 90/90/90/90
> EOI Submitted 189 : 29-Jul-2016 - 70 points
> ITA : 03-Aug-2016
> PCC (Germany, UAE, India) : 04-Aug-2016
> PCC Received : 14-Sept-2016
> 189 Lodged : 14-Sep-2016
> Medicals: 22- Sept-2016
> Grant : 14-Oct-2016 (DIRECT GRANT)


congrats and all the best going forward


----------



## andreyx108b

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

ptamang said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Although I do not participate actively in this forum, I wanted to share the good news with all of you. I got the grant yesterday!!
> 
> My timeline is as below:
> 
> System Analyst - 261112 - Offshore
> 
> ACS Skills Assessment Applied : 22-Jun-2016
> ACS +ve : 04-Jul-2016
> PTE-A : 17-Jul-2016 S/W/R/L 90/90/90/90
> EOI Submitted 189 : 29-Jul-2016 - 70 points
> ITA : 03-Aug-2016
> PCC (Germany, UAE, India) : 04-Aug-2016
> PCC Received : 14-Sept-2016
> 189 Lodged : 14-Sep-2016
> Medicals: 22- Sept-2016
> Grant : 14-Oct-2016 (DIRECT GRANT)




Congrats


----------



## dvh

ronkar12 said:


> I did not face any problems with PayPal...the transaction was instantaneous!


Also, I don't know if people are overlooking, but there is no surcharge when you pay with PayPal. So, you pay less money.


----------



## hari_it_ram

dvh said:


> Also, I don't know if people are overlooking, but there is no surcharge when you pay with PayPal. So, you pay less money.




Yeah I was thinking the same. To load cash into PayPal it's just a normal transfer from bank to PayPal isin it ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## karthiktk

aditya070807 said:


> Just want to share bad info ::
> I need to apply Medical in UK &
> 
> Medical test for 2 adults + 2 infants costs approximately £750 ....:Cry::Cry::rain:
> (


Yes, that's the problem... just medicals & PCCs cost around £1000 http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## hari_it_ram

No need to. Just provide the latest proof that shows your employment.



daussie said:


> I will be getting 5 additional points next Feb with work experience. Given I have been working in same company, do I need to redo skill assessment before visa lodge?


----------



## wstriker77

I am filling Form 80. 
Can anyone guide me if I am required to submit this form for Dependants Child who is below the age of 18? 
In form 1221 it is specifically mentioned that it is for applicants who are above the age of 18. But there is no such age guidance mentioned for Form 80.

Can anyone guide me please.


----------



## TheLandofOZ

Are bank statements compulsary? I'm giving all payslips and ITR returns as proof.
Problem is SBI doesn't give statements older than Apr-2012


----------



## TheLandofOZ

Can't edit prev post, sorry about double post

Are bank statements compulsary? I'm giving all payslips and ITR returns as proof.
Problem is SBI doesn't give statements older than Apr-2012

Also, does from 1221 needs to be filled from Primary applicant's perspective? i.e. Part A & B will be details of primary applicant. Part C will be of dependents ( my wife in this case).


----------



## gonnabeexpat

TheLandofOZ said:


> Can't edit prev post, sorry about double post
> 
> Are bank statements compulsary? I'm giving all payslips and ITR returns as proof.
> Problem is SBI doesn't give statements older than Apr-2012
> 
> Also, does from 1221 needs to be filled from Primary applicant's perspective? i.e. Part A & B will be details of primary applicant. Part C will be of dependents ( my wife in this case).


Bank statements should be submitted only if you don't have payslips. Otherwise it's ok to skip em  . Your tax documents are much more credible than your payslips or statemenrs

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## aditya.awl

Hi,

I received the invitation on 28th Sep and now I'm in the process to apply for Visa (Subclass-189). 

Just have few questions "Do I need to upload PCC before I submit my application" and "After payment how much time will get to upload the documents before submit the application"?

Right now I have all the documents with me to upload except PCC and just because of that I'm not able to submit my Visa application. Can someone please help me with the questions, so I can proceed?

Thanks in advance for your expert advice

--Aditya


----------



## vikaschandra

dvh said:


> Also, I don't know if people are overlooking, but there is no surcharge when you pay with PayPal. So, you pay less money.





hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah I was thinking the same. To load cash into PayPal it's just a normal transfer from bank to PayPal isin it ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


Guys are not reading the posts or are not doing their research properly. Do not be in assumption that no surcharges incur while paying via paypal... check this out 

See the attachment. Link here for reference. 

https://www.border.gov.au/News/Pages/paypal-credit-card-info.aspx


----------



## vikaschandra

aditya.awl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received the invitation on 28th Sep and now I'm in the process to apply for Visa (Subclass-189).
> 
> Just have few questions "Do I need to upload PCC before I submit my application" and "After payment how much time will get to upload the documents before submit the application"?
> 
> Right now I have all the documents with me to upload except PCC and just because of that I'm not able to submit my Visa application. Can someone please help me with the questions, so I can proceed?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your expert advice
> 
> --Aditya


The upload option will only be enabled once the visa payment is done. once the payment is done you can upload the documents whenever the documents are available (except that when co requests for it you would have 28 days to provide the documents)


----------



## gonnabeexpat

aditya.awl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received the invitation on 28th Sep and now I'm in the process to apply for Visa (Subclass-189).
> 
> Just have few questions "Do I need to upload PCC before I submit my application" and "After payment how much time will get to upload the documents before submit the application"?
> 
> Right now I have all the documents with me to upload except PCC and just because of that I'm not able to submit my Visa application. Can someone please help me with the questions, so I can proceed?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your expert advice
> 
> --Aditya


Dude, get your pcc and medicals done, get all your docs ready including form 80 and 1221, pay the money and lodge the visa and upload your docs. After paying your visa fee and if the co gets allocated then you get around 28 days to upload your docs. You can't upload anything if you have not paid the visa fee.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

wsiddiqui said:


> I am filling Form 80.
> Can anyone guide me if I am required to submit this form for Dependants Child who is below the age of 18?
> In form 1221 it is specifically mentioned that it is for applicants who are above the age of 18. But there is no such age guidance mentioned for Form 80.
> 
> Can anyone guide me please.


form 80 and form 1221 only for applicants above 18 years. Not required for kids


----------



## raaja2010

Hi All,

Subscribing to this forum. Have lodged Visa today for 190 VIC SS.


----------



## vikaschandra

raaja2010 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Subscribing to this forum. Have lodged Visa today for 190 VIC SS.


Welcome and best wishes with your visa application


----------



## aditya.awl

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude, get your pcc and medicals done, get all your docs ready including form 80 and 1221, pay the money and lodge the visa and upload your docs. After paying your visa fee and if the co gets allocated then you get around 28 days to upload your docs. You can't upload anything if you have not paid the visa fee.
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Thanks for letting me know about Form 80 & Form 1221. About Medical "Is it possible to do it before applying for visa or w/o HAP ID"?

Also all these four documents are necessary to upload before applying for visa or I can wait for CO to ask for that? Because on one of the link I read that they will ask for it and I no need to do it before.

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

aditya.awl said:


> Thanks for letting me know about Form 80 & Form 1221. About Medical "Is it possible to do it before applying for visa or w/o HAP ID"?
> 
> Also all these four documents are necessary to upload before applying for visa or I can wait for CO to ask for that? Because on one of the link I read that they will ask for it and I no need to do it before.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!


You can create my immiacvount and complete filling up my health declarations form you cannot do medicals without hap ID. Upload all docs upfront as this will ensure speedy grant. 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclotomic

gonnabeexpat said:


> You can create my immiacvount and complete filling up my health declarations form you cannot do medicals without hap ID. Upload all docs upfront as this will ensure speedy grant.
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


When you create my health declerations, you get HAP ID and then you write that ID during lodgement in to the proper section.


----------



## aditya070807

Hello Guys,

I got Invite on 12 Oct and am currently in process of collecting all the documents.
My doubt is ...I have 11 years of exp. So should i submit salary slip for all the 11 years i.e. 132 salary slips ?!?!!.. 
Or Income tax return acks will do? ... 
I am not able to find my form16 for these years.

Please advice


----------



## forw.jane

aditya070807 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I got Invite on 12 Oct and am currently in process of collecting all the documents.
> My doubt is ...I have 11 years of exp. So should i submit salary slip for all the 11 years i.e. 132 salary slips ?!?!!..
> Or Income tax return acks will do? ...
> I am not able to find my form16 for these years.
> 
> Please advice


Quarterly one payslip and all ur Income Tax Return acks will do.
If u can attach bank statement it would be an add on.


----------



## Bhavna1

Hi, I have a question, while filling form 80, it ask for do you have any personal contacts in Australia. I have a cousin (my mother's sister's son). I have not been in touch with him. I just know he lives in Sydney and I guess he is citizen now. Should I mentioned him? I have no details about him. Can i avoid giving his detail as he is far cousin. 

Thanks


----------



## Bhavna1

And if you don't remember the address of the place where you stayed over 10 years, what should I write. I dont remember exact house numbers, just remember the place and state


----------



## ptamang

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations dude
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## ptamang

aussiedream87 said:


> congrats and all the best going forward


Thank you!


----------



## ptamang

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## abhilashasachdeva

*Query*

Hi,

I have filed my EOI for a business analyst profile with 65 points in july 2016. Can you please help in understanding when can i expect an invite. On Skill Select site, its showing as submitted. No communication so far.


----------



## ptamang

tikki2282 said:


> Congrats


Thanks


----------



## mv2016

Bhavna1 said:


> And if you don't remember the address of the place where you stayed over 10 years, what should I write. I dont remember exact house numbers, just remember the place and state


Try to provide as much as details especially related to what is displayed in ID cards or Bank statements or any other related proofs. Probably you can at least try to match it with whatever is there in other documents like bank statements


----------



## behlvipul

*Spouse VISA*

Hi Guys,

I have been recently granted VISA 189 this month. I didn't include my partner in that VISA since we were in very early stages of our relationship. If at all I want to take her along with me next year after we get married what VISA shall I apply for her ?She should be allowed to work in Australia.


----------



## mv2016

Dear Experts,

I have few queries while filing Form 80:

Point 10. Do you have any other current passport or travel document?
>>Should we consider "B1 Visa" as Travel document 

In my case I have Valid B1 Visa in Expired Passport. So I am confused whether to fill such Valid Visa details in Point 10 or not. 

Can anybody please guide me?

Thank you.


----------



## mv2016

Form 80: Part C – Identity documents

Does Aadhar Card in India considered as Indentity Document?


----------



## australianexpat2015

Subscribing!


----------



## forw.jane

behlvipul said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been recently granted VISA 189 this month. I didn't include my partner in that VISA since we were in very early stages of our relationship. If at all I want to take her along with me next year after we get married what VISA shall I apply for her ?She should be allowed to work in Australia.


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/801-

Please note Average processing time is 12 to 15 months.


----------



## forw.jane

Bhavna1 said:


> Hi, I have a question, while filling form 80, it ask for do you have any personal contacts in Australia. I have a cousin (my mother's sister's son). I have not been in touch with him. I just know he lives in Sydney and I guess he is citizen now. Should I mentioned him? I have no details about him. Can i avoid giving his detail as he is far cousin.
> 
> Thanks


You can avoid if u dont have his details


----------



## kanishkster

forw.jane said:


> You can avoid if u dont have his details


Hi,

Does it affect the VISA processing in any way, if you do not have any friends or acquaintances in Australia?


----------



## aussieby2016

kanishkster said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does it affect the VISA processing in any way, if you do not have any friends or acquaintances in Australia?


No it doesn't...


----------



## andreyx108b

Bhavna1 said:


> And if you don't remember the address of the place where you stayed over 10 years, what should I write. I dont remember exact house numbers, just remember the place and state




Try to be as precise as possible


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

A tourist visa is not considered as travel document.



mv2016 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I have few queries while filing Form 80:
> 
> Point 10. Do you have any other current passport or travel document?
> >>Should we consider "B1 Visa" as Travel document
> 
> In my case I have Valid B1 Visa in Expired Passport. So I am confused whether to fill such Valid Visa details in Point 10 or not.
> 
> Can anybody please guide me?
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## jairichi

Bhavna1 said:


> Hi, I have a question, while filling form 80, it ask for do you have any personal contacts in Australia. I have a cousin (my mother's sister's son). I have not been in touch with him. I just know he lives in Sydney and I guess he is citizen now. Should I mentioned him? I have no details about him. Can i avoid giving his detail as he is far cousin.
> 
> Thanks


No need to enter those details if you do not have precise information.


----------



## jairichi

Form 1221 has to be filled by anyone of 18 years or above. It includes separate form for you and your spouse.


TheLandofOZ said:


> Can't edit prev post, sorry about double post
> 
> Are bank statements compulsary? I'm giving all payslips and ITR returns as proof.
> Problem is SBI doesn't give statements older than Apr-2012
> 
> Also, does from 1221 needs to be filled from Primary applicant's perspective? i.e. Part A & B will be details of primary applicant. Part C will be of dependents ( my wife in this case).


----------



## farazaid01

Hi.

my friend with eoi on 55 plus 5 points , ielts 7 each, applied as external auditor has no chance of invites this year i heard.

but her sister recently got PR from tasmania? If she sponsors, does this increase her chance of invite in near future? and how much time it could take(just need an estimate)?

And ..What difference does it make? if anyone from Australian Capital city sponsors does that mean higher chance of invitation in any time sooner?


----------



## jairichi

farazaid01 said:


> Hi.
> 
> my friend with eoi on 55 plus 5 points , ielts 7 each, applied as external auditor has no chance of invites this year i heard.
> 
> but her sister recently got PR from tasmania? If she sponsors, does this increase her chance of invite in near future? and how much time it could take(just need an estimate)?
> 
> And ..What difference does it make? if anyone from Australian Capital city sponsors does that mean higher chance of invitation in any time sooner?


She cannot sponsor if she has not lived in Tasmania for 12 months or more.
https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants/skilled_regional

Family in Tasmania

You have a family member who:
is an Australian Permanent Resident or an Australian Citizen
has lived in Tasmania for 12 months or more
is your parent, child, sibling, aunt, uncle, first cousin, or grandparent
agrees to support you when you arrive in Tasmania and assist you in the process of gaining employment in Tasmania.
Your nominated occupation is on the Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL).
Genuine intention to live and work in Tasmania.


----------



## Tamer.Agha

Hello Everyone!
I have received invitation for Visa 189 on 28/9/2016. I lodged the visa and paid the money Oct 4th. When should I receive my HAP ID?


----------



## ausguy11

What are the necessary documents required for visa application??

For now i have two things in mind?

1. Is Birth certificate mandatory document having names of both Mother and father on it?
2. How can i collect pay slips from all companies... as i have worked in my first company 5 years back... so i dont have salary slips from first company


----------



## jairichi

ausguy11 said:


> What are the necessary documents required for visa application??
> 
> For now i have two things in mind?
> 
> 1. Is Birth certificate mandatory document having names of both Mother and father on it?
> 2. How can i collect pay slips from all companies... as i have worked in my first company 5 years back... so i dont have salary slips from first company


1. Certified color copy of your passport.
2. Bank statements and/or tax records.


----------



## ausguy11

Bank statement for how many years?


----------



## jairichi

ausguy11 said:


> Bank statement for how many years?


If possible 5 years or at least 1 statement per quarter for 5 years. More the evidence stronger your case.


----------



## mv2016

jairichi said:


> A tourist visa is not considered as travel document.


Hi Jairichi,

Thanks for prompt response.
Its basically B1/B2 visa and I visited US twice (approx 3months of period in total) . Basically its a business visa as far as I know. So do you mean it can be ignored?

Also I have visited Europen countries based on Schengen visa which in expired state now.

Can you please guide.


----------



## jairichi

A travel document is your passport. In Europe an EU ID card is considered a travel document.
B1/B2 visa is business/visitor visa and it is not a primary travel document.
Just only mention your passport details.



mv2016 said:


> Hi Jairichi,
> 
> Thanks for prompt response.
> Its basically B1/B2 visa and I visited US twice (approx 3months of period in total) . Basically its a business visa as far as I know. So do you mean it can be ignored?
> 
> Also I have visited Europen countries based on Schengen visa which in expired state now.
> 
> Can you please guide.


----------



## mv2016

jairichi said:


> A travel document is your passport. In Europe an EU ID card is considered a travel document.
> B1/B2 visa is business/visitor visa and it is not a primary travel document.
> Just only mention your passport details.


Got it. Thank you.


----------



## vanpraustralia

Hi iam filling Form 80... Under job experience for roles - how much detail should we add given we are submitting separate role n responsibility letter and resume 

sent from my mobile using tapatalk pls ignore spelling errors/typos


----------



## jairichi

vanpraustralia said:


> Hi iam filling Form 80... Under job experience for roles - how much detail should we add given we are submitting separate role n responsibility letter and resume
> 
> sent from my mobile using tapatalk pls ignore spelling errors/typos


Key R&Rs in brief.


----------



## ausguy11

jairichi said:


> If possible 5 years or at least 1 statement per quarter for 5 years. More the evidence stronger your case.


Thanks for your replies


----------



## TheLandofOZ

Is Form 1221 supposed to be filled from primary applicant's perspective?
e.g, Part A&B will contain my details (primary applicant), dependent applicant's details (my wife in this case) will come under part D?


----------



## jairichi

TheLandofOZ said:


> Is Form 1221 supposed to be filled from primary applicant's perspective?
> e.g, Part A&B will contain my details (primary applicant), dependent applicant's details (my wife in this case) will come under part D?


Each applicant of age 18 years or above has to fill separate form 1221.


----------



## manju_263111

Tamer.Agha said:


> Hello Everyone!
> I have received invitation for Visa 189 on 28/9/2016. I lodged the visa and paid the money Oct 4th. When should I receive my HAP ID?


Hi,

You should click on "View health assessment" and then click "Organise health examinations"
and answer the medical history (Yes/no) questions. Once you are done, you would be getting HAP ID. You can then print it.


----------



## wstriker77

Guys, can anyone inform me if i need to obtain a PCC for a dependent child who is 17 years old ?


----------



## farazaid01

jairichi said:


> She cannot sponsor if she has not lived in Tasmania for 12 months or more.
> https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants/skilled_regional
> 
> Family in Tasmania
> 
> You have a family member who:
> is an Australian Permanent Resident or an Australian Citizen
> has lived in Tasmania for 12 months or more
> is your parent, child, sibling, aunt, uncle, first cousin, or grandparent
> agrees to support you when you arrive in Tasmania and assist you in the process of gaining employment in Tasmania.
> Your nominated occupation is on the Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL).
> Genuine intention to live and work in Tasmania.


Thank u !! 

and if she sponsors, does that mean that chances of receiving invite at 55 plus 5 points for external auditor/accountant might increase?

What diff does it make if a permanent resident from Australian capital sponsors ? does that increase chances of invite at such low score of 55 plus 5 for external auditor/accountant category?


----------



## Telecomaster

Tamer.Agha said:


> Hello Everyone!
> I have received invitation for Visa 189 on 28/9/2016. I lodged the visa and paid the money Oct 4th. When should I receive my HAP ID?


welcome my dear brother, best of luck to you


----------



## momentum

Do we recieve any kind of email from CO once the assessment begins for people who front load all the documents. My application shows in Recieved state.


----------



## khanbaba82

Lads, I have a question regarding the experience letter.

In my past 2 companies, the reporting managers have shifted jobs. In that case who will signed the letter? The new manager ? as he hardly knows me or the HR ?

The problem with the HR is that they don't speak good English and quite lethargic and I feel that this may lead to trouble when Case officer makes a verification.

Also what happens if they try to reach manager and for some reason he is unreachable.

Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## jairichi

farazaid01 said:


> Thank u !!
> 
> and if she sponsors, does that mean that chances of receiving invite at 55 plus 5 points for external auditor/accountant might increase?
> 
> What diff does it make if a permanent resident from Australian capital sponsors ? does that increase chances of invite at such low score of 55 plus 5 for external auditor/accountant category?


As far as I know family sponsorship does not come under 189 or 190. It comes under Skilled Regional (Provisional) Visa Subclass (489). This is not a PR visa.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/489-


----------



## jairichi

wsiddiqui said:


> Guys, can anyone inform me if i need to obtain a PCC for a dependent child who is 17 years old ?


Yes.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char


----------



## jairichi

khanbaba82 said:


> Lads, I have a question regarding the experience letter.
> 
> In my past 2 companies, the reporting managers have shifted jobs. In that case who will signed the letter? The new manager ? as he hardly knows me or the HR ?
> 
> The problem with the HR is that they don't speak good English and quite lethargic and I feel that this may lead to trouble when Case officer makes a verification.
> 
> Also what happens if they try to reach manager and for some reason he is unreachable.
> 
> Please advise. Thanks.


Get a statutory declaration signed by one of your ex-reporting managers.


----------



## jairichi

momentum said:


> Do we recieve any kind of email from CO once the assessment begins for people who front load all the documents. My application shows in Recieved state.


Not for the majority of applicants.


----------



## icandoit124

Need inputs.

While I m waiting for my wife to write pte to get 50 after getting her ACS.

It looks like these two are mandatory to claim 5pts from my wife.

I have submitted with 60 dev programmer on the month of Aug for 189only.

I know this is long waiting queue for invite. Still when can I expect with60 and then 65?

Any inputs on 190? Which gives me 5more ?

Regards


----------



## Manan008

momentum said:


> Do we recieve any kind of email from CO once the assessment begins for people who front load all the documents. My application shows in Recieved state.



Nope...


----------



## jairichi

icandoit124 said:


> Need inputs.
> 
> While I m waiting for my wife to write pte to get 50 after getting her ACS.
> 
> It looks like these two are mandatory to claim 5pts from my wife.
> 
> I have submitted with 60 dev programmer on the month of Aug for 189only.
> 
> I know this is long waiting queue for invite. Still when can I expect with60 and then 65?
> 
> Any inputs on 190? Which gives me 5more ?
> 
> Regards


https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/pages/14-september-2016-round-results.aspx

Immediately in the next round of invitation or the round after that once you update EOI with 5 points.

Once you get a state sponsorship DIBP will invite you to apply for visa as 190 does not go through invitation rounds.


----------



## icandoit124

Thanks Jairachi.

Sorry I dint get, will I get invite with 60 points ? 

Or with 65?

also do u recommend to apply for 190? 
If I get 190, when can I go for 189


----------



## guilhermee

Could someone help me?

I want to claim the 5 points from 'Study in regional Australia or a low population growth metropolitan area'. 
The question is: Im a Environmental Engineer.. Can I study any course to claim the points or I need to study a course related in my graduation?


----------



## walzmin

For Queensland, is there any separate site. I think only Victoria has separate site, NSW and Queensland both are through skillselect only.


----------



## ronkar12

Hey guys,
Once medical is completed and status says 'no further action required' in immiaccount, do we have to intimate DIBP in some way through immiaccount. 
Or I don't have to do anything.

Please clarify.


----------



## rosharma9

GSM Brisbane asked me to provide additional document on 16 Sep 2016 and I have uploaded and updated the document on 17 Sep 2016. Its been a month, I haven't received any update. When should I expect something?


----------



## sultan_azam

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> Once medical is completed and status says 'no further action required' in immiaccount, do we have to intimate DIBP in some way through immiaccount.
> Or I don't have to do anything.
> 
> Please clarify.


press the "information provided" button if nothing else pending


----------



## jairichi

If your ANZSCO code is 2613 then with 60 points there is no chance at all as from my understanding 60 pointers with EOI date from mid December 2015 are waiting for an invite.

You need to find a way to get 65 points to get 189 invite. If you cannot achieve that then you have to opt for 190 visa by getting sponsored by a state.




icandoit124 said:


> Thanks Jairachi.
> 
> Sorry I dint get, will I get invite with 60 points ?
> 
> Or with 65?
> 
> also do u recommend to apply for 190?
> If I get 190, when can I go for 189


----------



## varun.mehta99

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> Once medical is completed and status says 'no further action required' in immiaccount, do we have to intimate DIBP in some way through immiaccount.
> Or I don't have to do anything.
> 
> Please clarify.


Hello,

Well, nothing need to be done, if CO is not assigned yet and application is in Received State.

In case the CO has asked to provide that document. Then need to click on Information provided.

Thanks!


----------



## Manan008

Not a good day.So far 0 grants.


----------



## bikram82

I will be lodging my 189 visa application. I am married, but I am not including my wife in the application (for various reason). Would the case officer still ask for my wife's PCC and medical or will my details suffice? 
Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## TheLandofOZ

Thanks Jairichi,

Few more questions about Form 1221 for my wife:

 I'm not claiming points for partner skills, do I still need to add my wife's employment details? (she is working)
 Do I need to add her education details in _Part G – Education and trade qualifications_?
 _Part C – Details of travelling dependents/family members_ - Do I need to fill my details here? As I'm family member.


----------



## kaju

bikram82 said:


> I will be lodging my 189 visa application. I am married, but I am not including my wife in the application (for various reason). Would the case officer still ask for my wife's PCC and medical or will my details suffice?
> Thanks a lot in advance.


You must include your wife's details (and those of any children) in the application - to not do so would be fraud, but you can include her/them as non-migrating dependents. However she will still need to do heath and character checks. 

You should understand that applying for a visa with your wife as a non-migrating spouse would likely mean that it would cost much more later for her to get a visa if there is any prospect of her joining you later, and would take much more time to process.

I suggest you read this thread carefully: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...l-required-health-requiemen.html#post11161410


----------



## khanbaba82

jairichi said:


> Get a statutory declaration signed by one of your ex-reporting managers.


Thanks for the feedback. Is there any guidline given by ACS or from DIA for such cases? Can you direct me to a link?

Thanks again


----------



## bikram82

kaju said:


> You must include your wife's details (and those of any children) in the application - to not do so would be fraud, but you can include her/them as non-migrating dependents. However she will still need to do heath and character checks.
> 
> You should understand that applying for a visa with your wife as a non-migrating spouse would likely mean that it would cost much more later for her to get a visa if there is any prospect of her joining you later, and would take much more time to process.
> 
> I suggest you read this thread carefully: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...l-required-health-requiemen.html#post11161410


Thanks a lot. Yes, she is there in there as a non-migrating dependant. I will get her medicals and PCC done asap. 
Thanks again.


----------



## MonicaK

Update on my 189 visa status

Called DIBP to know the status of my application since we have reached 110 days of lodgement. A guy picked up the call after 3 minutes and asked passport details, dob, full name and last CO contact. He said "Your assessment is completed but the decision is yet to be taken. We will keep your CO posted about your call and hopefully you will get to know your status in another two weeks time".

And now the waiting continues..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rosharma9

GSM Brisbane asked me to provide additional document on 16 Sep 2016 and I have uploaded and updated the document on 17 Sep 2016. Its been a month, I haven't received any update. When should I expect something? :O


----------



## farjaf

MonicaK said:


> Update on my 189 visa status
> 
> Called DIBP to know the status of my application since we have reached 110 days of lodgement. A guy picked up the call after 3 minutes and asked passport details, dob, full name and last CO contact. He said "Your assessment is completed but the decision is yet to be taken. We will keep your CO posted about your call and hopefully you will get to know your status in another two weeks time".
> 
> And now the waiting continues..:fingerscrossed:


Could u say which number u called?


----------



## Amritbains206

momentum said:


> Do we recieve any kind of email from CO once the assessment begins for people who front load all the documents. My application shows in Recieved state.




I have the same question. I applied and front loaded all the docs. It still shows received. Will i get email once the co is assigned? Or the CO can be assigned in the received state also... and i should be prepared for any CO contact??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonicaK

farjaf said:


> could u say which number u called?


+61731367000


----------



## andreyx108b

rosharma9 said:


> GSM Brisbane asked me to provide additional document on 16 Sep 2016 and I have uploaded and updated the document on 17 Sep 2016. Its been a month, I haven't received any update. When should I expect something? :O




4-12 weeks from CO request date. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankursharma012

khanbaba82 said:


> Lads, I have a question regarding the experience letter.
> 
> In my past 2 companies, the reporting managers have shifted jobs. In that case who will signed the letter? The new manager ? as he hardly knows me or the HR ?
> 
> The problem with the HR is that they don't speak good English and quite lethargic and I feel that this may lead to trouble when Case officer makes a verification.
> 
> Also what happens if they try to reach manager and for some reason he is unreachable.
> 
> Please advise. Thanks.


I was in the same situation. I suggest that if the company/HR is ready to give letter then leave it to them on who signs it. But after the letter is signed, ensure that you after submitting visa keep the person(whose phone number and signature are there on the letter) keep him/her updated that they might get a call and can expect these questions... Not a bad idea to actually call(many time) them and make them understand.


----------



## TheLandofOZ

Anyone?


TheLandofOZ said:


> Few more questions about Form 1221 for my wife:
> 
> I'm not claiming points for partner skills, do I still need to add my wife's employment details? (she is working)
> Do I need to add her education details in _Part G – Education and trade qualifications_?
> _Part C – Details of travelling dependents/family members_ - Do I need to fill my details here? As I'm family member.


----------



## ankursharma012

TheLandofOZ said:


> Thanks Jairichi,
> 
> Few more questions about Form 1221 for my wife:
> 
> I'm not claiming points for partner skills, do I still need to add my wife's employment details? (she is working)
> ---------- YES YOU DO NEED TO ADD THE DETAILS.
> Do I need to add her education details in _Part G – Education and trade qualifications_?
> ---------- YES AND ALSO PROVIDE PROOF FOR ENGLISH KNOWLEDGE(IELTS/PTE REPORT OR LETTER FROM COLLEGE)
> _Part C – Details of travelling dependents/family members_ - Do I need to fill my details here? As I'm family member.
> ----------- NO


Answers inline.


----------



## shivli

ankursharma012 said:


> TheLandofOZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jairichi,
> 
> Few more questions about Form 1221 for my wife:
> 
> 
> I'm not claiming points for partner skills, do I still need to add my wife's employment details? (she is working)
> ---------- YES YOU DO NEED TO ADD THE DETAILS.
> Do I need to add her education details in _Part G ? Education and trade qualifications_?
> ---------- YES AND ALSO PROVIDE PROOF FOR ENGLISH KNOWLEDGE(IELTS/PTE REPORT OR LETTER FROM COLLEGE)
> _Part C ? Details of travelling dependents/family members_ - Do I need to fill my details here? As I'm family member.
> ----------- NO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answers inline.
Click to expand...

Do we need to give employment proof for spouse if we aren't claiming points?


----------



## champaka

Anyone applied for ICT Business Analyst role and got grant in last 2months?
Submitted all documents requested by case officer on 21st Sep and no information until now.
Status shows assessment in progress.


----------



## Shaivi

andreyx108b said:


> rosharma9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> GSM Brisbane asked me to provide additional document on 16 Sep 2016 and I have uploaded and updated the document on 17 Sep 2016. Its been a month, I haven't received any update. When should I expect something? :O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4-12 weeks from CO request date.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Even gsm brisbein team asked for query and asked reply within 28 days ..we have sent reply within 18 days on 18 spetember almost one month completed no clue we have got from them


----------



## Shaivi

dakshch said:


> Shaivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daksh have you got grant?no update since long
> 170 days still waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 312
Click to expand...

Daksh whats your anzocode.
We have applied for chef and the myimmitracker shows that out of 8 applicants four who has applied with 65 points (claiming 15 for emp) are in que since long..there is huge requirement of chef out of 2700 space they have given grants to 48 only ..seriously what are they doing .even this is flaged so it may be removed next year fron sol ...is your case also with brisbein??hope we both will get grant as soon as possible .


----------



## ankursharma012

shivli said:


> Do we need to give employment proof for spouse if we aren't claiming points?


No employment proof for spouse if not claiming points.


----------



## samsonk76

Day 240...(un)successfully completed 8 months

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## AminRayani

MonicaK said:


> Update on my 189 visa status
> 
> 
> 
> Called DIBP to know the status of my application since we have reached 110 days of lodgement. A guy picked up the call after 3 minutes and asked passport details, dob, full name and last CO contact. He said "Your assessment is completed but the decision is yet to be taken. We will keep your CO posted about your call and hopefully you will get to know your status in another two weeks time".
> 
> 
> 
> And now the waiting continues..:fingerscrossed:




Which number you called ??



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hammadtahir

*New User*

Dear Experts,
I am new to this forum and want to apply for Australian immigration.
I am an electrical engineer with over 6 years of experience.
Kindly guide me what should be my first step ??
I am appearing for Ielts this month.

Thanks


----------



## Priyavl

Hi, Thanks, almost same here but we are close to 40 dats without CO contact.

Wonder what was your anzco code. We applied IT category (2613xxx).


----------



## MonicaK

AminRayani said:


> Which number you called ??
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+61731367000 

ANZSCO - 261313 
189 visa lodge - 29th June.
First CO contact - 21st July
(medicals,1221 and CV)
Information provided - 30th July.
Emp verif for current company - 29th Aug 
AHC Call from Delhi - 30th Aug.


----------



## Amritbains206

MonicaK said:


> +61731367000
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313
> 189 visa lodge - 29th June.
> First CO contact - 21st July
> (medicals,1221 and CV)
> Information provided - 30th July.
> Emp verif for current company - 29th Aug
> AHC Call from Delhi - 30th Aug.




Hi monicak,
What is the diff bw emp verif and AHC call?? My code is also 2613**. Also, what kind of ques were asked in both??
Plz help as we are also in the same boat. Thanks in advance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Telecomaster

MonicaK said:


> Update on my 189 visa status
> 
> Called DIBP to know the status of my application since we have reached 110 days of lodgement. A guy picked up the call after 3 minutes and asked passport details, dob, full name and last CO contact. He said "Your assessment is completed but the decision is yet to be taken. We will keep your CO posted about your call and hopefully you will get to know your status in another two weeks time".
> 
> And now the waiting continues..:fingerscrossed:


I've reached the same time almost, except I didn't have any kind of emp verification 

what does your immiaccount status say? "in progress" or "finalized"?


----------



## jairichi

hammadtahir said:


> Dear Experts,
> I am new to this forum and want to apply for Australian immigration.
> I am an electrical engineer with over 6 years of experience.
> Kindly guide me what should be my first step ??
> I am appearing for Ielts this month.
> 
> Thanks


You are in the wrong thread. This thread is for applicants in the last step of Australia PR visa process.

Get your education and employment assessed by Engineers Australia. 
https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/migration-skills-assessment

After assessment and IELTS, click on points tab and calculate your points.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-

If you get 60 plus you are eligible to file an Expression of Interest through Skillselect and wait for an invitation to apply for visa.

If you get 55 points you can look for states that sponsors applicants with your occupation and apply for sponsorship. Once you get sponsorship, Australia immigration will ask you to apply for PR visa.


----------



## neha30j

*EOI Submission confusion*

Hi, 

I have got +ve ACS report which says as follows : 
Removing company name and desig.

The following employment after December 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 12/10 - 03/15 (4yrs 3mths)

Country: INDIA
Dates: 03/15 - 07/16 (1yrs 4mths)

Country: INDIA

In above lines they says after DEc2012 is considered to equate work, however they have mentioned dec 2010 to mar 2015 in one company.
So what shall I fill in EOI thenin employment history.
:confused2:

On the basis of that I am getting 60 pts if I mention Dec 2012.
and If I am mentioning Dec2010 , I am getting 65 pts.
Its confusing in EOI form. They havn't given any field of what ACS has evaluated.
Please tellme what to do


----------



## bikram82

neha30j said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got +ve ACS report which says as follows :
> Removing company name and desig.
> 
> The following employment after December 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 12/10 - 03/15 (4yrs 3mths)
> 
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 03/15 - 07/16 (1yrs 4mths)
> 
> Country: INDIA
> 
> In above lines they says after DEc2012 is considered to equate work, however they have mentioned dec 2010 to mar 2015 in one company.
> So what shall I fill in EOI thenin employment history.
> :confused2:
> 
> On the basis of that I am getting 60 pts if I mention Dec 2012.
> and If I am mentioning Dec2010 , I am getting 65 pts.
> Its confusing in EOI form. They havn't given any field of what ACS has evaluated.
> Please tellme what to do



For the exps after dec 2012 you would need to mark them as relevant exp and for the ones earlier mention as not relevant while filing your EOI that is. 

Thanks


----------



## MonicaK

Amritbains206 said:


> Hi monicak,
> What is the diff bw emp verif and AHC call?? My code is also 2613**. Also, what kind of ques were asked in both??
> Plz help as we are also in the same boat. Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Amritbains206,

In our case my husband is the primary applicant but trust me I know every single detail in the steps and process happened in our application so far  

Emp verif happened via mail to the company's HR.
HR informed my husband about the mail from DIBP. Questions on Date of Joining and designation were part of this mail.

AHC call is the direct call to the primary applicant(my husband). It was a 10 minute call and the lady asked about the roles/responsibilities in the projects he has worked so far.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MonicaK

Telecomaster said:


> I've reached the same time almost, except I didn't have any kind of emp verification
> 
> what does your immiaccount status say? "in progress" or "finalized"?


Assessment inprogress


----------



## jairichi

neha30j said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got +ve ACS report which says as follows :
> Removing company name and desig.
> 
> The following employment after December 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 12/10 - 03/15 (4yrs 3mths)
> 
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 03/15 - 07/16 (1yrs 4mths)
> 
> Country: INDIA
> 
> In above lines they says after DEc2012 is considered to equate work, however they have mentioned dec 2010 to mar 2015 in one company.
> So what shall I fill in EOI thenin employment history.
> :confused2:
> 
> On the basis of that I am getting 60 pts if I mention Dec 2012.
> and If I am mentioning Dec2010 , I am getting 65 pts.
> Its confusing in EOI form. They havn't given any field of what ACS has evaluated.
> Please tellme what to do


It is not that confusing. In the employment you claimed from 12/10 to 03/15 you are deemed skilled only after 12/2012. So on safer side you can claim skilled experience from 01/2013 to 07/2016.


----------



## Manan008

hammadtahir said:


> Dear Experts,
> I am new to this forum and want to apply for Australian immigration.
> I am an electrical engineer with over 6 years of experience.
> Kindly guide me what should be my first step ??
> I am appearing for Ielts this month.
> 
> Thanks



Hey i am also electrical engineer.waiting for my visa.


----------



## Amritbains206

MonicaK said:


> Hi Amritbains206,
> 
> In our case my husband is the primary applicant but trust me I know every single detail in the steps and process happened in our application so far
> 
> Emp verif happened via mail to the company's HR.
> HR informed my husband about the mail from DIBP. Questions on Date of Joining and designation were part of this mail.
> 
> AHC call is the direct call to the primary applicant(my husband). It was a 10 minute call and the lady asked about the roles/responsibilities in the projects he has worked so far.
> 
> Hope this helps.




Thanks a lot dear... it does help a lot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## famy

Manan008 said:


> hammadtahir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Experts,
> I am new to this forum and want to apply for Australian immigration.
> I am an electrical engineer with over 6 years of experience.
> Kindly guide me what should be my first step ??
> I am appearing for Ielts this month.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey i am also electrical engineer.waiting for my visa.
Click to expand...

Mannan what is your timeline. I'm also electrical engineer and waiting for visa


----------



## momentum

Manan008 said:


> Hey i am also electrical engineer.waiting for my visa.


How long it took for your medcials status update on immiaccount? I did my medicals on 10th Oct from IOM lahore and it says no action required for my wife and son and "examination in progress" for me and my daughter. Its been 1 week now and the status for all applicants should have been updated by now. No?


----------



## loks26

Hi people, I am new to this forum. Need your help. I have 2 years and 1 month experience in the same company. Out of this, 2 years is not accepted by ACS and only 1 month is accepted.

How do I fill this in EOI? Should I make 2 entries for the same company? 1 with 2 years of irrelevant experience and 1 entry with 1 month of relevant experience?

Please help.

Reply With Quote


----------



## jairichi

loks26 said:


> Hi people, I am new to this forum. Need your help. I have 2 years and 1 month experience in the same company. Out of this, 2 years is not accepted by ACS and only 1 month is accepted.
> 
> How do I fill this in EOI? Should I make 2 entries for the same company? 1 with 2 years of irrelevant experience and 1 entry with 1 month of relevant experience?
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Reply With Quote


That is correct.


----------



## ronkar12

momentum said:


> How long it took for your medcials status update on immiaccount? I did my medicals on 10th Oct from IOM lahore and it says no action required for my wife and son and "examination in progress" for me and my daughter. Its been 1 week now and the status for all applicants should have been updated by now. No?


Did you call up the hospital? In my case they told 3 working days and it was done even before that. Check up with the hospital...


----------



## neha30j

bikram82 said:


> For the exps after dec 2012 you would need to mark them as relevant exp and for the ones earlier mention as not relevant while filing your EOI that is.
> 
> Thanks


Hey, 
I am not able to find any place where I can mark "experience as relevant" in Skillselect.
Kindly help.


----------



## forw.jane

neha30j said:


> Hey,
> I am not able to find any place where I can mark "experience as relevant" in Skillselect.
> Kindly help.


You will get this Question "Is this employment related to the nominated position? "
If you say yes , its relevant experience.


----------



## neha30j

Do you mean to mention No in Related Employment before 2012.
and Yes in Related Employment after 2012.
But my whole duration is related to the Software Engineer code.


----------



## neha30j

forw.jane said:


> You will get this Question "Is this employment related to the nominated position? "
> If you say yes , its relevant experience.


Do you mean to mention No in Related Employment before 2012.
and Yes in Related Employment after 2012.
But my whole duration is related to the Software Engineer code.


----------



## loks26

Hey, Can anyone tell me where should I go for my medical exam in Bangalore?


----------



## forw.jane

neha30j said:


> Do you mean to mention No in Related Employment before 2012.
> and Yes in Related Employment after 2012.
> But my whole duration is related to the Software Engineer code.


This should be based on your ACS assessment wherein it says - The following employment after XXXXX XXXX is considered to equate to work.

What does it say?

For e.g. You started working from May 2010 - Till Date
ACS assessment says May 2012 is considered to equate to work

So May 2010 - May 2012 - Not related Employment
June 2012 - Till Date - Related Empolyment


----------



## neha30j

I have applied in code 261313 Software Engineer with 60 points.
Does anyone has any idea approx when can I get an invite.
Also I have submitted EOI on 5th OCt and updated it today with some changes. Will I be considered in next draw?


----------



## forw.jane

loks26 said:


> Hey, Can anyone tell me where should I go for my medical exam in Bangalore?


https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/india

Check the panel physician section


----------



## forw.jane

neha30j said:


> I have applied in code 261313 Software Engineer with 60 points.
> Does anyone has any idea approx when can I get an invite.
> Also I have submitted EOI on 5th OCt and updated it today with some changes. Will I be considered in next draw?


If you are trying for 189 Visa, you should increase your points as the last 60 pointer was called in Dec 2015. So the backlog is huge. If your updation doesnt trigger a point change, effective date will still remain 5th Oct.


----------



## MonicaK

loks26 said:


> Hey, Can anyone tell me where should I go for my medical exam in Bangalore?


You can do it in 
Elbit Diagnostic Centre or 
Fortis Hospital Bannerghatta Rd..

We did it in Fortis since we couldn't get immediate appointment in Elbit.


----------



## vinay.089

Hello All, request the forum members to share GSM Brisbane contact number. 100+ days since visa lodge under 263111. Also, is anyone allotted a CO by name Jennie??

I applied on 26 June, CO contacted on 26 July requesting PCC and Medicals along with form80 for me and my wife. Application is in 'In progress' since then


----------



## Aramani

why no grants today? is it a public holiday in aus?


----------



## maverick19

Aramani said:


> why no grants today? is it a public holiday in aus?




There is one grant
It's an onshore grant
For accountant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yadavtinu

What documents are required to be attested as a original copy while we upload documents for visa application?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

champaka said:


> Anyone applied for ICT Business Analyst role and got grant in last 2months?
> Submitted all documents requested by case officer on 21st Sep and no information until now.
> Status shows assessment in progress.


people refer to the available tracker to find out if grants were issued under particular ANZSCO


----------



## tecolima

Hi guys,

I have been reading this forum for the last 15 days and decided to 'come in' and contribute.

I have applied for permanent residency (visa 189) and my timeline (so far) is as follows:

233511 - Industrial Engineer
18/11/2015 - IELTS Academic Scores (L7.5 R9.0 W7.0 S8.5)
09/09/2016 – EA CDR + Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment – Positive Outcome
12/09/2016 - EOI submitted (65 points)
14/09/2016 - Invitation
17/09/2016 – 189 application lodged (including Form 80/1221, PCC, medicals)
26/09/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - Evidence of employment
27/09/2016 - Evidence of employment docs uploaded 
Status: “Assessment in progress”


PS: I could not figure out how to put my timeline in my signature.


----------



## tecolima

I only colour scanned the originals.


----------



## tecolima

yadavtinu said:


> What documents are required to be attested as a original copy while we upload documents for visa application?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I only colour scanned the originals.


----------



## yadavtinu

tecolima said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been reading this forum for the last 15 days and decided to 'come in' and contribute.
> 
> I have applied for permanent residency (visa 189) and my timeline (so far) is as follows:
> 
> 233511 - Industrial Engineer
> 18/11/2015 - IELTS Academic Scores (L7.5 R9.0 W7.0 S8.5)
> 09/09/2016 – EA CDR + Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment – Positive Outcome
> 12/09/2016 - EOI submitted (65 points)
> 14/09/2016 - Invitation
> 17/09/2016 – 189 application lodged (including Form 80/1221, PCC, medicals)
> 26/09/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - Evidence of employment
> 27/09/2016 - Evidence of employment docs uploaded
> Status: “Assessment in progress”
> 
> 
> PS: I could not figure out how to put my timeline in my signature.




Edit your signature in settings if you're using tapatalk. Otherwise in Explorer there is quick links and signature.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tecolima

yadavtinu said:


> Edit your signature in settings if you're using tapatalk. Otherwise in Explorer there is quick links and signature.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, yadavtinu. I found it, but it seems that I can't do it yet 'cause I'm still a junior member. 

I guess I have to wait few days.


----------



## Cyclotomic

tecolima said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been reading this forum for the last 15 days and decided to 'come in' and contribute.
> 
> I have applied for permanent residency (visa 189) and my timeline (so far) is as follows:
> 
> 233511 - Industrial Engineer
> 18/11/2015 - IELTS Academic Scores (L7.5 R9.0 W7.0 S8.5)
> 09/09/2016 – EA CDR + Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment – Positive Outcome
> 12/09/2016 - EOI submitted (65 points)
> 14/09/2016 - Invitation
> 17/09/2016 – 189 application lodged (including Form 80/1221, PCC, medicals)
> 26/09/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - Evidence of employment
> 27/09/2016 - Evidence of employment docs uploaded
> Status: “Assessment in progress”
> 
> 
> PS: I could not figure out how to put my timeline in my signature.


We have a similar timeline. Please keep us updated. I dont see many industrial engineers.


----------



## razjoee

tecolima said:


> Thanks, yadavtinu. I found it, but it seems that I can't do it yet 'cause I'm still a junior member.
> 
> I guess I have to wait few days.


not really. its after doing 5 posts i think.. if i remember correctly


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Anyone here lodged application post Oct 1 got grant?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Immitracker reports none

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## ihijazi

Joining the club 

Congrats to those who got the grants!


----------



## sm8764

Seems like no grants today as well, slow start for the week.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## reachsanaullah

I lodged 189 on August 3rd 2016 and got the GSM allocation email on 15th August. Frontloaded all the documents. 

Haven't received any email after that. I don't know to which team(Adelaide or Brisbane) my application has been tagged with. 

78 + days. 

Can anyone explain what could be a possible reason for delay. Many applicants applied have got either Direct Grant or Grant ( after CO contact). but in my case neither CO contact or DG. A bit worried and thoughts of Refusal running in my mind.

pls assist.


----------



## frowq

Hi guys!
Someone please advise. I'm ready to submit the additionally requested documents (form 80, form 1221 and CV) but I'm not sure how to do it.
The "Evidence of character" attachment seems locked on the Immi system, I can't add anything to it. Attaching "More documents" doesn't give options to include the forms or the resume.
In the email I received from my assigned officer it says to reply back to him provided details below (only address is gsm.allocated AT border.gov.au from the footer of the document)
The document also says to attach documents through Immi system.
Currently on hold with immigration, it says wait over 2 hours


----------



## rk23

frowq said:


> Hi guys!
> Someone please advise. I'm ready to submit the additionally requested documents (form 80, form 1221 and CV) but I'm not sure how to do it.
> The "Evidence of character" attachment seems locked on the Immi system, I can't add anything to it. Attaching "More documents" doesn't give options to include the forms or the resume.
> In the email I received from my assigned officer it says to reply back to him provided details below (only address is gsm.allocated AT border.gov.au from the footer of the document)
> The document also says to attach documents through Immi system.
> Currently on hold with immigration, it says wait over 2 hours


I am also sailing in the same boat. Was able to upload Form 80 through additional documents. Select category - 'Evidence of character' from other documents link in the end. It will further have the option of adding 'Form 80 - Personal Particulars for character assessment.'


----------



## frowq

rk23 said:


> I am also sailing in the same boat. Was able to upload Form 80 through additional documents. Select category - 'Evidence of character' from other documents link in the end. It will further have the option of adding 'Form 80 - Personal Particulars for character assessment.'


I'm an idiot. God dammit. I didn't realise the drop down for the "Evidence Type" actually could be scrolled down which is why I never found the "Evidence of character".
I have now spoken to immigration and they actually told me that the Immi system is down (doesn't look like it's down?) and I should send my documents via email which I just did.
I guess I'll attach my documents on Immi now as well?


----------



## rk23

frowq said:


> I'm an idiot. God dammit. I didn't realise the drop down for the "Evidence Type" actually could be scrolled down which is why I never found the "Evidence of character".
> I have now spoken to immigration and they actually told me that the Immi system is down (doesn't look like it's down?) and I should send my documents via email which I just did.
> I guess I'll attach my documents on Immi now as well?


Yes it was down few hours back but seems to be working fine now.


----------



## Manan008

reachsanaullah said:


> I lodged 189 on August 3rd 2016 and got the GSM allocation email on 15th August. Frontloaded all the documents.
> 
> Haven't received any email after that. I don't know to which team(Adelaide or Brisbane) my application has been tagged with.
> 
> 78 + days.
> 
> Can anyone explain what could be a possible reason for delay. Many applicants applied have got either Direct Grant or Grant ( after CO contact). but in my case neither CO contact or DG. A bit worried and thoughts of Refusal running in my mind.
> 
> pls assist.


How is ur status assesment in progress if there was no co contact ?


----------



## Manan008

famy said:


> Mannan what is your timeline. I'm also electrical engineer and waiting for visa


Invited on 14 sept
Medicals on 25 Sept
Visa lodge 27 sept
All documents uploaded 28-29 sept
No co contact or direct grant so far.


----------



## Manan008

momentum said:


> How long it took for your medcials status update on immiaccount? I did my medicals on 10th Oct from IOM lahore and it says no action required for my wife and son and "examination in progress" for me and my daughter. Its been 1 week now and the status for all applicants should have been updated by now. No?


2 days... i did it at wilcare.
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


----------



## roshand79

*Form 80*

Hi there,

Is it compulsory to hand write form 80 or whether we can type into the form and then sign after printing the filled form?

Thanks


----------



## Manan008

Hey guys PCC in pakistan is valid for 180 days i.e 6 months. So my IED will be according to these 6 months or as per the normal rule of dibp i.e one year from date of medical or pcc ?


----------



## 1john1

Can anybody please guide me. Do I have to have payslips or tax docs apart from Reference Letter provided by my previous employer? I won't be claiming any points for experience as my experience is less than a year after deduction by ACS. So, in my visa app I will be providing ACS assessment and reference letter only, I don't have payslips and tax docs and I'm out of country. Is that okay?


----------



## Manan008

roshand79 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Is it compulsory to hand write form 80 or whether we can type into the form and then sign after printing the filled form?
> 
> Thanks


Ni yara.. u can do it electronically..most of us did it electronically..
Hand written is actually more risky.. If co didn't understand your handwriting after scanning he might contact you again wasting time


----------



## Manan008

1john1 said:


> Can anybody please guide me. Do I have to have payslips or tax docs apart from Reference Letter provided by my previous employer? I won't be claiming any points for experience as my experience is less than a year after deduction by ACS. So, in my visa app I will be providing ACS assessment and reference letter only, I don't have payslips and tax docs and I'm out of country. Is that okay?


If you are not claiming points for a certain work experince then u dont need to submit payslips and tax returns.


----------



## aussiedream87

Manan008 said:


> Hey guys PCC in pakistan is valid for 180 days i.e 6 months. So my IED will be according to these 6 months or as per the normal rule of dibp i.e one year from date of medical or pcc ?


Its one year from your PCC or Medicals. Which ever is the latest in most of the cases..


----------



## aussiedream87

1john1 said:


> Can anybody please guide me. Do I have to have payslips or tax docs apart from Reference Letter provided by my previous employer? I won't be claiming any points for experience as my experience is less than a year after deduction by ACS. So, in my visa app I will be providing ACS assessment and reference letter only, I don't have payslips and tax docs and I'm out of country. Is that okay?


As long as your are not claiming points you should be good with it.


----------



## tikki2282

Any grants today?


----------



## roshand79

Thanks Manan


----------



## summy1986

Hi Friends,

I have lodged application on 24th Aug, and done with medicals and PCC till 7 Sep.... No CO contact yet.... Its been 56 days..... what should I do.... ? Any guess, what might be happening to my application... ? Or it is normal.....??


----------



## Abubakr

The last civil engineer took a grant was on 16 Sept acording to the tracker, cant understand why


----------



## summy1986

Abubakr said:


> The last civil engineer took a grant was on 16 Sept acording to the tracker, cant understand why


Yes... Its too slow... but there are 95% of Software Professionals in tracker... Its difficult to guess for any other occupation grant status....


----------



## kamalendra

Abubakr said:


> The last civil engineer took a grant was on 16 Sept acording to the tracker, cant understand why


Even i was noticing that.... so lets hope when they start granting civil engineers, we will be able to get place in that lucky draw


----------



## Umairkhan952

Abubakr said:


> The last civil engineer took a grant was on 16 Sept acording to the tracker, cant understand why




What is your timeline???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goaustralianow

MonicaK said:


> +61731367000
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313
> 189 visa lodge - 29th June.
> First CO contact - 21st July
> (medicals,1221 and CV)
> Information provided - 30th July.
> Emp verif for current company - 29th Aug
> AHC Call from Delhi - 30th Aug.


We have a very similar timelines. Even my employment verification was done on 1st Sept 2016 and I got call from AHC on 2nd Sept. 2016. My application is still under "Received" status.


----------



## Manan008

No grants today :3


----------



## maverick19

goaustralianow said:


> We have a very similar timelines. Even my employment verification was done on 1st Sept 2016 and I got call from AHC on 2nd Sept. 2016. My application is still under "Received" status.




Hi
How was the emp verification done? Through email? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick19

MonicaK said:


> +61731367000
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313
> 189 visa lodge - 29th June.
> First CO contact - 21st July
> (medicals,1221 and CV)
> Information provided - 30th July.
> Emp verif for current company - 29th Aug
> AHC Call from Delhi - 30th Aug.




Hi
How was the employment verification from current company done? Through mail?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

goaustralianow said:


> We have a very similar timelines. Even my employment verification was done on 1st Sept 2016 and I got call from AHC on 2nd Sept. 2016. My application is still under "Received" status.


You should call them your 3 months are over...


----------



## sa2010

Hello friends

Got my Direct grant today for me and my family. Thank u all for all the help.


----------



## shivli

sa2010 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Got my Direct grant today for me and my family. Thank u all for all the help.


Wow! Congrats! How many days it took after you uploaded all required docs?


----------



## sa2010

shivli said:


> Wow! Congrats! How many days it took after you uploaded all required docs?


Thanks. I applied on 8th Oct, and uploaded all docs within next 3-4 days. The key is all docs must be uploaded. Should not miss any important doc.


----------



## kooljack007

sa2010 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Got my Direct grant today for me and my family. Thank u all for all the help.


Congrats!! ☺

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## kooljack007

sa2010 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Got my Direct grant today for me and my family. Thank u all for all the help.


Which job code did you apply for and which team handled ur case?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MonicaK

maverick19 said:


> Hi
> How was the employment verification from current company done? Through mail?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, through mail to the company's HR.


----------



## raaja2010

sa2010 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Got my Direct grant today for me and my family. Thank u all for all the help.


Congrats


----------



## Meissam

MonicaK said:


> Yes, through mail to the company's HR.


Hi Mate,

two questions for you:
1.who had signed your experience letter? Manager, HR or both?
2. did you provide contact details (HR email) in the experience letter or they managed to reach them by themselves?


----------



## Meissam

sa2010 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Got my Direct grant today for me and my family. Thank u all for all the help.


Congrats...
Did you claim any points for work experience? if so, any employer verification you may be aware of?


----------



## MonicaK

goaustralianow said:


> We have a very similar timelines. Even my employment verification was done on 1st Sept 2016 and I got call from AHC on 2nd Sept. 2016. My application is still under "Received" status.


If you have uploaded all docs before CO contact then you have chance for direct grant and your status will change from received to finalized. 

My application is "Assesment inprogress" state.

Let's see how it goes..


----------



## Manan008

Hey guys its been 3 weeks i have lodged my visa and uploaded all documents. So i guess i am in for direct grant.
But can anyone give any estimate what is the average time for a direct grant ?


----------



## MonicaK

Meissam said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> two questions for you:
> 1.who had signed your experience letter? Manager, HR or both?
> 2. did you provide contact details (HR email) in the experience letter or they managed to reach them by themselves?


Answers below

1. Senior colleague
2. No, they managed to get the HR details by themselves.


----------



## Anand23

samsonk76 said:


> Day 240...(un)successfully completed 8 months
> 
> 
> 
> :fingerscrossed:




Can understand mate.. i am also following you.. 210 days (7 months) and counting.. only getting standard reply from DIBP that they are working on the application etc etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

According to immitracker in the year 2016

Of the 113 people who got direct grant

75 percent got it in first month
10 percent got it in second month
7 percent got it in third month
and 10 percent got it after three months.


----------



## Pinoralia

Congrats to everyone that got their grants today.

Please, I need your advice, all.

I got invitation for 189 on 12th October. I lodged on 15th October. I claim 5points for work experience ( 3years). I have been asking my HR manager for authorization letter for the past 3weeks. He didn't give it to me. Yesterday, he said out what he has in mind.

" You need the authorization letter to go and look for job elsewhere. I won't give it to you"

I have my employment letter, confirmation letter, promotion letter, payslip, pension account statement, ID card, Bank statement showing I have worked there for over 3years. I know DIBP will still want to see the authorization letter. 

Please, what do you think I should do?





Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

sa2010 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Got my Direct grant today for me and my family. Thank u all for all the help.




Congrats. Are you an offshore candidate? Or did you submitted any onshore PCC? Also did you claimed any employment points


----------



## gonnabeexpat

sa2010 said:


> Thanks. I applied on 8th Oct, and uploaded all docs within next 3-4 days. The key is all docs must be uploaded. Should not miss any important doc.


Congratulations dude, thank god you need not wait unnecessarily.

Could you please share the list of DOCS that you uploaded? 

I lodged mine on oct 1st no grant in sight FYI following are the docs uploaded by me.

1. Passport
2. Birth Certificate
3. Degree Certificate
4. form 80
5. form 1221
6. PCC
7. PTE score report
8. ACS report
9. Aadhar Card
10. Present company offer letter
11. present company bonafide letter
12. present company payslips and bank statements
13. present company tax documents
14. present company salary certificate
15. Present company appraisal letter
16. Present company ID card
17. present company SD
18. previous company reference letter
19. Previous company tax documents(Form 16, itrv, form 26as)
20. previous company relieving letter and Experience letter
21. previous company Last two month payslip
22. Previous company SD


----------



## ronkar12

Pinoralia said:


> Congrats to everyone that got their grants today.
> 
> Please, I need your advice, all.
> 
> I got invitation for 189 on 12th October. I lodged on 15th October. I claim 5points for work experience ( 3years). I have been asking my HR manager for authorization letter for the past 3weeks. He didn't give it to me. Yesterday, he said out what he has in mind.
> 
> " You need the authorization letter to go and look for job elsewhere. I won't give it to you"
> 
> I have my employment letter, confirmation letter, promotion letter, payslip, pension account statement, ID card, Bank statement showing I have worked there for over 3years. I know DIBP will still want to see the authorization letter.
> 
> Please, what do you think I should do?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


You can get the employment reference letter from any of your superiors (Manager, project manager) as statutory declaration. DIBP shall accept that.


----------



## Dolphin_India

you can still have a chance to satisfy DIBP for that person try and look for good consultant who can answer that for u


----------



## Tamer.Agha

What is (company tax documents(Form 16, itrv, form 26as) )??




gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations dude, thank god you need not wait unnecessarily.
> 
> Could you please share the list of DOCS that you uploaded?
> 
> I lodged mine on oct 1st no grant in sight FYI following are the docs uploaded by me.
> 
> 1. Passport
> 2. Birth Certificate
> 3. Degree Certificate
> 4. form 80
> 5. form 1221
> 6. PCC
> 7. PTE score report
> 8. ACS report
> 9. Aadhar Card
> 10. Present company offer letter
> 11. present company bonafide letter
> 12. present company payslips and bank statements
> 13. present company tax documents
> 14. present company salary certificate
> 15. Present company appraisal letter
> 16. Present company ID card
> 17. present company SD
> 18. previous company reference letter
> 19. Previous company tax documents(Form 16, itrv, form 26as)
> 20. previous company relieving letter and Experience letter
> 21. previous company Last two month payslip
> 22. Previous company SD


----------



## Dolphin_India

have u recd call from AHC and what were the questions they have asked


----------



## tikki2282

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations dude, thank god you need not wait unnecessarily.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please share the list of DOCS that you uploaded?
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged mine on oct 1st no grant in sight FYI following are the docs uploaded by me.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Passport
> 
> 2. Birth Certificate
> 
> 3. Degree Certificate
> 
> 4. form 80
> 
> 5. form 1221
> 
> 6. PCC
> 
> 7. PTE score report
> 
> 8. ACS report
> 
> 9. Aadhar Card
> 
> 10. Present company offer letter
> 
> 11. present company bonafide letter
> 
> 12. present company payslips and bank statements
> 
> 13. present company tax documents
> 
> 14. present company salary certificate
> 
> 15. Present company appraisal letter
> 
> 16. Present company ID card
> 
> 17. present company SD
> 
> 18. previous company reference letter
> 
> 19. Previous company tax documents(Form 16, itrv, form 26as)
> 
> 20. previous company relieving letter and Experience letter
> 
> 21. previous company Last two month payslip
> 
> 22. Previous company SD




I share the same timelines. Lodged the application on 1st Oct and uploaded almost similar documents. No Contact so far.


----------



## sa2010

kooljack007 said:


> Which job code did you apply for and which team handled ur case?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thanks. I applied for 261312. It was direct grant, so no team i guess.


----------



## sa2010

tikki2282 said:


> Congrats. Are you an offshore candidate? Or did you submitted any onshore PCC? Also did you claimed any employment points


Yes, offshore. 10 points for employment, but no employment verification call as per my knowledge.


----------



## sa2010

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations dude, thank god you need not wait unnecessarily.
> 
> Could you please share the list of DOCS that you uploaded?
> 
> I lodged mine on oct 1st no grant in sight FYI following are the docs uploaded by me.
> 
> 1. Passport
> 2. Birth Certificate
> 3. Degree Certificate
> 4. form 80
> 5. form 1221
> 6. PCC
> 7. PTE score report
> 8. ACS report
> 9. Aadhar Card
> 10. Present company offer letter
> 11. present company bonafide letter
> 12. present company payslips and bank statements
> 13. present company tax documents
> 14. present company salary certificate
> 15. Present company appraisal letter
> 16. Present company ID card
> 17. present company SD
> 18. previous company reference letter
> 19. Previous company tax documents(Form 16, itrv, form 26as)
> 20. previous company relieving letter and Experience letter
> 21. previous company Last two month payslip
> 22. Previous company SD


Mine list also had the same documents, together with dependent's documents. Hope you have sent the PTE score report directly from Pearson's site too.

All the best, you might be next in the line for the golden email!


----------



## andreyx108b

sa2010 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Got my Direct grant today for me and my family. Thank u all for all the help.




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uday63

Hi,

People who gave me referral letters have left for other countries and obviously changed their contact numbers.

Will this be a problem during employment verification post Visa lodge?

Please advise 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

summy1986 said:


> Yes... Its too slow... but there are 95% of Software Professionals in tracker... Its difficult to guess for any other occupation grant status....




Its not 95%. Less i can say. 

Grants do not depend in anzsco.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momentum

Want to know if someone from lahore or Pakistan has done their medicals in the last week from IOM? I am having a hard time getting my and my daughter medical results uploaded from their end while my wife's and son's have already been updated. Today my wife visited the IOM center in lahore and they said everything is clear and it will be uploaded today but still the same status of "Examination in progresS". Have sent them an email twice but no response. Don't know what they are upto.

I have uploaded the receipts for medicals, can the CO still come back and ask for medicals seeing this "examination in progress" status.. I really dont want a CO contact and want it to go like a direct grant but IOM sucks big time.


----------



## andreyx108b

momentum said:


> Want to know if someone from lahore or Pakistan has done their medicals in the last week from IOM? I am having a hard time getting my and my daughter medical results uploaded from their end while my wife's and son's have already been updated. Today my wife visited the IOM center in lahore and they said everything is clear and it will be uploaded today but still the same status of "Examination in progresS". Have sent them an email twice but no response. Don't know what they are upto.
> 
> I have uploaded the receipts for medicals, can the CO still come back and ask for medicals seeing this "examination in progress" status.. I really dont want a CO contact and want it to go like a direct grant but IOM sucks big time.




It may take a while...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinoralia

ronkar12 said:


> You can get the employment reference letter from any of your superiors (Manager, project manager) as statutory declaration. DIBP shall accept that.


Thanks, 
What if the reference letter is not on the company letterhead?

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tikki2282 said:


> I share the same timelines. Lodged the application on 1st Oct and uploaded almost similar documents. No Contact so far.


hope we get speedy grants  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gonnabeexpat

sa2010 said:


> Mine list also had the same documents, together with dependent's documents. Hope you have sent the PTE score report directly from Pearson's site too.
> 
> All the best, you might be next in the line for the golden email!


Thanks dude. Hope your words become reality. All the best for job search in AU. :yo:

Yes i got an email saying that the score report was already shared with the DIBP.


----------



## andreyx108b

Pinoralia said:


> Thanks,
> What if the reference letter is not on the company letterhead?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk




It has to be. Thats the rule. 

Otherwise get an SD from a colleague. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yadavtinu

Pinoralia said:


> Congrats to everyone that got their grants today.
> 
> Please, I need your advice, all.
> 
> I got invitation for 189 on 12th October. I lodged on 15th October. I claim 5points for work experience ( 3years). I have been asking my HR manager for authorization letter for the past 3weeks. He didn't give it to me. Yesterday, he said out what he has in mind.
> 
> " You need the authorization letter to go and look for job elsewhere. I won't give it to you"
> 
> I have my employment letter, confirmation letter, promotion letter, payslip, pension account statement, ID card, Bank statement showing I have worked there for over 3years. I know DIBP will still want to see the authorization letter.
> 
> Please, what do you think I should do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk




Hey Brother!
One simple action, you have to set priorites. 
Options are two only :
1. Be bold for your dream, say AUSTRALIA I AM COVINGTON.
2. Look for bonus and increments and be a good EMPLOYEE.

All I am saying "If you took a step, you have to make it right "



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanish

sa2010 said:


> Mine list also had the same documents, together with dependent's documents. Hope you have sent the PTE score report directly from Pearson's site too.
> 
> All the best, you might be next in the line for the golden email!


Could you please guide how to send the PTE score directly ?

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## paustralia

Hi All,

Very excited to inform that I received my PR grant yesterday. This forum was really helpful in many ways and I should say to those who are still waiting for their grant notification, have patience and don't lose hope, you are almost there. Make sure you submit all the required documents for each section and I would say submit as much as you can to prove that you really mean it when you claim it.

Cheers and All the best and I hope your dream will come true soon.

Skill: s/w eng
Points: 65
Onshore
EOI: Sep 1st
Visa lodged: 6th Sep
CO contacted: 15th Sep (for further evidence of employment)
Responded: 19th Sep
Grant: 17th Oct


----------



## gonnabeexpat

paustralia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Very excited to inform that I received my PR grant yesterday. This forum was really helpful in many ways and I should say to those who are still waiting for their grant notification, have patience and don't lose hope, you are almost there. Make sure you submit all the required documents for each section and I would say submit as much as you can to prove that you really mean it when you claim it.
> 
> Cheers and All the best and I hope your dream will come true soon.
> 
> Skill: s/w eng
> Points: 65
> Onshore
> EOI: Sep 1st
> Visa lodged: 6th Sep
> CO contacted: 15th Sep (for further evidence of employment)
> Responded: 19th Sep
> Grant: 17th Oct


Congratulations dude. can you please tell me what documents were asked for further proof of employment?


----------



## BHPS

paustralia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Very excited to inform that I received my PR grant yesterday. This forum was really helpful in many ways and I should say to those who are still waiting for their grant notification, have patience and don't lose hope, you are almost there. Make sure you submit all the required documents for each section and I would say submit as much as you can to prove that you really mean it when you claim it.
> 
> Cheers and All the best and I hope your dream will come true soon.
> 
> Skill: s/w eng
> Points: 65
> Onshore
> EOI: Sep 1st
> Visa lodged: 6th Sep
> CO contacted: 15th Sep (for further evidence of employment)
> Responded: 19th Sep
> Grant: 17th Oct


Congratulations,

Any help as to which team handled your case?


----------



## paustralia

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations dude. can you please tell me what documents were asked for further proof of employment?


Thanks dude!
Group Certificates, Tax returns, Salary Slips, pay hike letters, banks statements


----------



## paustralia

BHPS said:


> Congratulations,
> 
> Any help as to which team handled your case?


Thanks! 
Adelaide


----------



## 1john1

paustralia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Very excited to inform that I received my PR grant yesterday. This forum was really helpful in many ways and I should say to those who are still waiting for their grant notification, have patience and don't lose hope, you are almost there. Make sure you submit all the required documents for each section and I would say submit as much as you can to prove that you really mean it when you claim it.
> 
> Cheers and All the best and I hope your dream will come true soon.
> 
> Skill: s/w eng
> Points: 65
> Onshore
> EOI: Sep 1st
> Visa lodged: 6th Sep
> CO contacted: 15th Sep (for further evidence of employment)
> Responded: 19th Sep
> Grant: 17th Oct


Congrats mate 
Did you claim points for employment?


----------



## paustralia

1john1 said:


> Congrats mate
> Did you claim points for employment?


Thanks! 
Yes, 10 points for 3 years exp in AU.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

paustralia said:


> Thanks dude!
> Group Certificates, Tax returns, Salary Slips, pay hike letters, banks statements


whew i have submitted all those before hand. keeping my :fingerscrossed: .

All the best for your life in AU. 
:yo:


----------



## Aramani

Congrats on your grant! did you claim points for spouse's employment



paustralia said:


> Thanks!
> Yes, 10 points for 3 years exp in AU.


----------



## tikki2282

paustralia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Very excited to inform that I received my PR grant yesterday. This forum was really helpful in many ways and I should say to those who are still waiting for their grant notification, have patience and don't lose hope, you are almost there. Make sure you submit all the required documents for each section and I would say submit as much as you can to prove that you really mean it when you claim it.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers and All the best and I hope your dream will come true soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Skill: s/w eng
> 
> Points: 65
> 
> Onshore
> 
> EOI: Sep 1st
> 
> Visa lodged: 6th Sep
> 
> CO contacted: 15th Sep (for further evidence of employment)
> 
> Responded: 19th Sep
> 
> Grant: 17th Oct




Congratulations


----------



## paustralia

Aramani said:


> Congrats on your grant! did you claim points for spouse's employment


Nope.


----------



## mahesh113

When can I expect to get the great Grant??
check my details below


----------



## gonnabeexpat

mahesh113 said:


> When can I expect to get the great Grant??
> check my details below


your job code?


----------



## Pinoralia

andreyx108b said:


> It has to be. Thats the rule.
> 
> Otherwise get an SD from a colleague.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pls, what do you mean by SD?

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12

Pinoralia said:


> Pls, what do you mean by SD?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


Statutory declaration on a stamp paper. You have to notarize it.


----------



## shivli

For those getting direct grants, is there any intermediate stage of application status between "received" and "finalized"?


----------



## kooljack007

paustralia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Very excited to inform that I received my PR grant yesterday. This forum was really helpful in many ways and I should say to those who are still waiting for their grant notification, have patience and don't lose hope, you are almost there. Make sure you submit all the required documents for each section and I would say submit as much as you can to prove that you really mean it when you claim it.
> 
> Cheers and All the best and I hope your dream will come true soon.
> 
> Skill: s/w eng
> Points: 65
> Onshore
> EOI: Sep 1st
> Visa lodged: 6th Sep
> CO contacted: 15th Sep (for further evidence of employment)
> Responded: 19th Sep
> Grant: 17th Oct


Congrats!!☺ Which team handled your case?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## kooljack007

paustralia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Very excited to inform that I received my PR grant yesterday. This forum was really helpful in many ways and I should say to those who are still waiting for their grant notification, have patience and don't lose hope, you are almost there. Make sure you submit all the required documents for each section and I would say submit as much as you can to prove that you really mean it when you claim it.
> 
> Cheers and All the best and I hope your dream will come true soon.
> 
> Skill: s/w eng
> Points: 65
> Onshore
> EOI: Sep 1st
> Visa lodged: 6th Sep
> CO contacted: 15th Sep (for further evidence of employment)
> Responded: 19th Sep
> Grant: 17th Oct


Please ignore my last question about the team. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie

Any idea how many NSW invitations they sent last year Oct?


----------



## mahesh113

*Job code*



gonnabeexpat said:


> your job code?


Nominated occupation: 261313 [Software Engineer]

Please reply


----------



## gonnabeexpat

mahesh113 said:


> Nominated occupation: 261313 [Software Engineer]
> 
> Please reply


God knows 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## reachsanaullah

Apologies for the wrong data. have changed my signature. My application in "Received" status.


----------



## reachsanaullah

Manan008 said:


> How is ur status assesment in progress if there was no co contact ?


Apologies for the wrong data. I have changed my signature. My application is in "Received" status.


----------



## vanpraustralia

*189 Document checklist - pls validate*

Hi All - 

Sorry for the long post

I am about to submit my 189 application. 
Please can you validate the documents I am submitting and let me know if there is anything missing.


Health and Character
--------------------
Form 80 - Self & Spouse
UK PCC - Self & Spouse
INDIA PCC - Self & Spouse

** Medicals
Individual HAP IDs generated and medicals uploaded to Immiaccount
Self, Spouse & 2 Kids

##################################################################################

Identity and family relationship documents
------------------------------------------
Passports - Self, spouse & Kids
PAN Card - Self & Spouse
Marriage Certificate
Joint bank account statement - Self & Spouse - Recent 1 year
Birth Certificate - Both Kids only


Skills and English
------------------

IELTS Report - Self
ACS Report - Self
Functional Eng - Spouse - Medium of Instruction in English from College

Degree certificates - Self and Spouse
Degree Transcripts- Self and Spouse
12 & 10 Transcripts - Self and Spouse

Worked in 3 companies (Only 2 used for claiming ACS points)

Recent Company - Points claimed
--------------
HR Letter without roles & responsiblities (submitted to ACS)
Statutory Declaration from Senior (submitted to ACS)
Payslips (1 every quarter)
Form 16 - all years
Appraisal/Promotions Letters 
Offer letter

Previous Company - Points claimed
----------------------------------
HR Service/Experience Letter without roles & responsiblities (submitted to ACS)
Statutory Declaration from Senior (submitted to ACS)
Payslips (Recent 3 years/total 6 years experience)
PF Statements - 5/6 years
Form 16 - 5/6 years
Appraisal/Promotions Letters 
Offer letter
Appointment letter

First Company - No Points claimed
----------------------------------
Details only provided in FORM 80 (NOT mentioned in 189 online form)
ID card
Experience certificate
Last year form 16 only available

Hope I have covered them all !!


----------



## aryulu

vanpraustralia said:


> Hi All -
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post
> 
> 
> 
> I am about to submit my 189 application.
> 
> Please can you validate the documents I am submitting and let me know if there is anything missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Health and Character
> 
> --------------------
> 
> Form 80 - Self & Spouse
> 
> UK PCC - Self & Spouse
> 
> INDIA PCC - Self & Spouse
> 
> 
> 
> ** Medicals
> 
> Individual HAP IDs generated and medicals uploaded to Immiaccount
> 
> Self, Spouse & 2 Kids
> 
> 
> 
> ##################################################################################
> 
> 
> 
> Identity and family relationship documents
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> Passports - Self, spouse & Kids
> 
> PAN Card - Self & Spouse
> 
> Marriage Certificate
> 
> Joint bank account statement - Self & Spouse - Recent 1 year
> 
> Birth Certificate - Both Kids only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skills and English
> 
> ------------------
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS Report - Self
> 
> ACS Report - Self
> 
> Functional Eng - Spouse - Medium of Instruction in English from College
> 
> 
> 
> Degree certificates - Self and Spouse
> 
> Degree Transcripts- Self and Spouse
> 
> 12 & 10 Transcripts - Self and Spouse
> 
> 
> 
> Worked in 3 companies (Only 2 used for claiming ACS points)
> 
> 
> 
> Recent Company - Points claimed
> 
> --------------
> 
> HR Letter without roles & responsiblities (submitted to ACS)
> 
> Statutory Declaration from Senior (submitted to ACS)
> 
> Payslips (1 every quarter)
> 
> Form 16 - all years
> 
> Appraisal/Promotions Letters
> 
> Offer letter
> 
> 
> 
> Previous Company - Points claimed
> 
> ----------------------------------
> 
> HR Service/Experience Letter without roles & responsiblities (submitted to ACS)
> 
> Statutory Declaration from Senior (submitted to ACS)
> 
> Payslips (Recent 3 years/total 6 years experience)
> 
> PF Statements - 5/6 years
> 
> Form 16 - 5/6 years
> 
> Appraisal/Promotions Letters
> 
> Offer letter
> 
> Appointment letter
> 
> 
> 
> First Company - No Points claimed
> 
> ----------------------------------
> 
> Details only provided in FORM 80 (NOT mentioned in 189 online form)
> 
> ID card
> 
> Experience certificate
> 
> Last year form 16 only available
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I have covered them all !!




Add form 1221 for you and your spouse and your resume..It will be complete.. All the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick19

.
.
.


----------



## kooljack007

Dear Experts,

I need some urgent guidance .
If there is something wrong with the form 80 that has been uploaded, how can it be corrected? What would be the impact of the same in the application process?


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Abubakr

Umairkhan952 said:


> What is your timeline???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I thought my timeline was in my signature, doesnt it appear there ??


----------



## Telecomaster

*Open discussion about employment verification*

Fellows, ‎
I meant to raise my concerns in public hoping anyone had experience or any ideas enlighten us with his ‎valuable inputs..‎

*Approaching current employer*
It is very likely that the current employer may take it aggressively if he knew about your intention to ‎leave him, which may happen when the AHC guys approach him!‎
The question is how they are dealing with a situation like this? Considering that it is possible that your ‎employer fire you, and your visa gets rejected, which will be a total disaster, I think we can agree on ‎that!‎

*Dealing with negative feedback*
Some employers deals with ex-employees with suspicion. They may suspect that the employee is on ‎to something legal against them maybe, which may drive them to deny their relationship with you.‎
Not only this, it is possible that you left your previous employers in a bad term due to any reason, and ‎they might give a negative feedback just for spite!‎
Again, how does AHC deal with something like that, especially that you already provided all types of ‎documents which are more powerful than this poor phone call, for instance, the bank statement and ‎governmental paperwork like social insurance, tax ..etc

*Finally*
If you think logically, you’ll find no use to verify a decent piece of paper issued by a bank or ‎government by a phone call maybe picked up by a not-too-much bright individual ‎
Verifying designation, R&R I can understand, but again, how they can do that without damaging your ‎relationship with your current employer, or putting your fate between a hostile previous employer’s ‎hands..‎

All, you are welcome to participate.. ‎


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Telecomaster said:


> Fellows, ‎
> I meant to raise my concerns in public hoping anyone had experience or any ideas enlighten us with his ‎valuable inputs..‎
> 
> *Approaching current employer*
> It is very likely that the current employer may take it aggressively if he knew about your intention to ‎leave him, which may happen when the AHC guys approach him!‎
> The question is how they are dealing with a situation like this? Considering that it is possible that your ‎employer fire you, and your visa gets rejected, which will be a total disaster, I think we can agree on ‎that!‎
> 
> *Dealing with negative feedback*
> Some employers deals with ex-employees with suspicion. They may suspect that the employee is on ‎to something legal against them maybe, which may drive them to deny their relationship with you.‎
> Not only this, it is possible that you left your previous employers in a bad term due to any reason, and ‎they might give a negative feedback just for spite!‎
> Again, how does AHC deal with something like that, especially that you already provided all types of ‎documents which are more powerful than this poor phone call, for instance, the bank statement and ‎governmental paperwork like social insurance, tax ..etc
> 
> *Finally*
> If you think logically, you’ll find no use to verify a decent piece of paper issued by a bank or ‎government by a phone call maybe picked up by a not-too-much bright individual ‎
> Verifying designation, R&R I can understand, but again, how they can do that without damaging your ‎relationship with your current employer, or putting your fate between a hostile previous employer’s ‎hands..‎
> 
> All, you are welcome to participate.. ‎


Dude you are just being paranoid. If you left your previous company on good terms then you have nothing to worry about. In fact if you are honest and straight forward none is going to question anything.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Telecomaster

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude you are just being paranoid. If you left your previous company on good terms then you have nothing to worry about. In fact if you are honest and straight forward none is going to question anything.
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


believe me, I'm talking about reality. Maybe in India u have nothing to afraid, but in my country, anything could happen
to give u an example, I asked one of my previous employers to give me a reference letter showing my salary, and the answer was NO without any justifications! 
it was a small and harmless request, and they refused to cooperate, then how about a call from stranger asking them about confidential info!?


----------



## karthiktk

Telecomaster said:


> Fellows, ‎
> I meant to raise my concerns in public hoping anyone had experience or any ideas enlighten us with his ‎valuable inputs..‎
> 
> *Approaching current employer*
> It is very likely that the current employer may take it aggressively if he knew about your intention to ‎leave him, which may happen when the AHC guys approach him!‎
> The question is how they are dealing with a situation like this? Considering that it is possible that your ‎employer fire you, and your visa gets rejected, which will be a total disaster, I think we can agree on ‎that!‎
> 
> *Dealing with negative feedback*
> Some employers deals with ex-employees with suspicion. They may suspect that the employee is on ‎to something legal against them maybe, which may drive them to deny their relationship with you.‎
> Not only this, it is possible that you left your previous employers in a bad term due to any reason, and ‎they might give a negative feedback just for spite!‎
> Again, how does AHC deal with something like that, especially that you already provided all types of ‎documents which are more powerful than this poor phone call, for instance, the bank statement and ‎governmental paperwork like social insurance, tax ..etc
> 
> *Finally*
> If you think logically, you’ll find no use to verify a decent piece of paper issued by a bank or ‎government by a phone call maybe picked up by a not-too-much bright individual ‎
> Verifying designation, R&R I can understand, but again, how they can do that without damaging your ‎relationship with your current employer, or putting your fate between a hostile previous employer’s ‎hands..‎
> 
> All, you are welcome to participate.. ‎


I think the purpose of the call would be to verify whether the employment proofs are real. It's not about checking your character. As long as you worked there then there is no chance of negative feedback. I don't think any company would provide false information just to screw their current/ex employee, as this could expose them legally and unnecessary hassle for them.


----------



## yadavtinu

vanpraustralia said:


> Hi All -
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post
> 
> 
> 
> I am about to submit my 189 application.
> 
> Please can you validate the documents I am submitting and let me know if there is anything missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Health and Character
> 
> --------------------
> 
> Form 80 - Self & Spouse
> 
> UK PCC - Self & Spouse
> 
> INDIA PCC - Self & Spouse
> 
> 
> 
> ** Medicals
> 
> Individual HAP IDs generated and medicals uploaded to Immiaccount
> 
> Self, Spouse & 2 Kids
> 
> 
> 
> ##################################################################################
> 
> 
> 
> Identity and family relationship documents
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> Passports - Self, spouse & Kids
> 
> PAN Card - Self & Spouse
> 
> Marriage Certificate
> 
> Joint bank account statement - Self & Spouse - Recent 1 year
> 
> Birth Certificate - Both Kids only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skills and English
> 
> ------------------
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS Report - Self
> 
> ACS Report - Self
> 
> Functional Eng - Spouse - Medium of Instruction in English from College
> 
> 
> 
> Degree certificates - Self and Spouse
> 
> Degree Transcripts- Self and Spouse
> 
> 12 & 10 Transcripts - Self and Spouse
> 
> 
> 
> Worked in 3 companies (Only 2 used for claiming ACS points)
> 
> 
> 
> Recent Company - Points claimed
> 
> --------------
> 
> HR Letter without roles & responsiblities (submitted to ACS)
> 
> Statutory Declaration from Senior (submitted to ACS)
> 
> Payslips (1 every quarter)
> 
> Form 16 - all years
> 
> Appraisal/Promotions Letters
> 
> Offer letter
> 
> 
> 
> Previous Company - Points claimed
> 
> ----------------------------------
> 
> HR Service/Experience Letter without roles & responsiblities (submitted to ACS)
> 
> Statutory Declaration from Senior (submitted to ACS)
> 
> Payslips (Recent 3 years/total 6 years experience)
> 
> PF Statements - 5/6 years
> 
> Form 16 - 5/6 years
> 
> Appraisal/Promotions Letters
> 
> Offer letter
> 
> Appointment letter
> 
> 
> 
> First Company - No Points claimed
> 
> ----------------------------------
> 
> Details only provided in FORM 80 (NOT mentioned in 189 online form)
> 
> ID card
> 
> Experience certificate
> 
> Last year form 16 only available
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I have covered them all !!





You forgot form 1221


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viaan

140 days and counting...


----------



## kamalendra

Viaan said:


> 140 days and counting...


we have same co,,, reaching 210 days I.e. 7 mnth in couple of days


----------



## fahim_shahid

1 month since lodge....no CO contact, no commencement email... nothing... status still "received"...


----------



## Viaan

kamalendra said:


> we have same co,,, reaching 210 days I.e. 7 mnth in couple of days


Hi,

Don't know what they are doing with it..no verification yet..

Viaan


----------



## farjaf

Did u called dibp about application status?


----------



## tikki2282

Viaan said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what they are doing with it..no verification yet..
> 
> 
> 
> Viaan




Did you guys checked with DIBP? I know they don't provide any update.


----------



## singh.manjeet1982

Hi
Yesterday I got email from CO for the first time to submit education certificate for my wife. and PTE for me through Pearson site. I have submitted the documents yesterday itself.
CO was from Brisbane - Lisa.

Based on your experience, Usually how long it will take for them to process further. My timeline is in my signature.

Appreciate any response.
Thanks


----------



## famy

Hello guys! Today I received an email of CO allocation after 2 weeks of lodgement, but no documents are requested. I want to ask an estimate time of getting grant after Co allocation notification without any further documents required ?


----------



## summy1986

fahim_shahid said:


> 1 month since lodge....no CO contact, no commencement email... nothing... status still "received"...


Same here man.... Its been almost 60 days.... nothing yet....


----------



## Shaivi

Day 181 (i.e 6 month) no news ....still the status "application recived"
Calls : if we need something will let u know
Mail:asked ans for query given the answer and that has completed more than 28 days 
No news still


----------



## summy1986

Shaivi said:


> Day 181 (i.e 6 month) no news ....still the status "application recived"
> Calls : if we need something will let u know
> Mail:asked ans for query given the answer and that has completed more than 28 days
> No news still


what is your timeline....?


----------



## Viaan

tikki2282 said:


> Did you guys checked with DIBP? I know they don't provide any update.


HI,

Yeah I have called them twice same standard reply ...

Viaan


----------



## rosharma9

Congratulations!
I have similar timeline. I hope my time is coming very soon. :fingerscrossed:



paustralia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Very excited to inform that I received my PR grant yesterday. This forum was really helpful in many ways and I should say to those who are still waiting for their grant notification, have patience and don't lose hope, you are almost there. Make sure you submit all the required documents for each section and I would say submit as much as you can to prove that you really mean it when you claim it.
> 
> Cheers and All the best and I hope your dream will come true soon.
> 
> Skill: s/w eng
> Points: 65
> Onshore
> EOI: Sep 1st
> Visa lodged: 6th Sep
> CO contacted: 15th Sep (for further evidence of employment)
> Responded: 19th Sep
> Grant: 17th Oct


----------



## famy

Please help me with the query. 
What kind of email do we receive when your CO is allocated? I received an email from CO today with the attached IMMI Assessment Commence.pdf showing that Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has been allocated for processing This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required. But it is neither a direct grant nor any documents required. I was confused by this email. Actually I have already uploaded all the docs including Form 1221, Form 80, CV, PCC, and Medicals in advance. Why I received this email instead of being directly granted or asked for more files? Does anyone know whether it is a normal mail when CO is allocated?


----------



## ns0314

Finally its my turn to say that this morning at 9 am ist, my australian based agent messaged me to i got p.r along with my husband.

Then i saw that "golden mail".

What a sigh of relief ....

My timeline :
Eoi filed 29 june 
Eoi inv 1 sept
Visa lodge 2 sept
Co ( SAMANTHA from gsm adelaide ) contact for employment verification docs on 14th sept
Docs uploaded 15th sept
Visa grant 19 oct
Ied 3rd sept 2017

No employment verification done although claimed 10 points for it

I must say that this forum helped me a lot throughout the process

Special thanx for vikaschandra for his valuable advices

All the best to all those who are waiting for there golden mail. I am sure u gonna get it soon

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaivi

kamalendra said:


> Viaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 140 days and counting...
> 
> 
> 
> we have same co,,, reaching 210 days I.e. 7 mnth in couple of days
Click to expand...

Brisbein team ??who is co?
Se have crossed 180 days - co team briabein ,adantha name


----------



## Shaivi

summy1986 said:


> Shaivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 181 (i.e 6 month) no news ....still the status "application recived"
> Calls : if we need something will let u know
> Mail:asked ans for query given the answer and that has completed more than 28 days
> No news still
> 
> 
> 
> what is your timeline....?
Click to expand...

Anzocode:351311
Eoi submitted 22 fab
Eoi selected invitation: same day i.e 22 fab
Visa lodge :18/4
Pcc:5/4 
Medical:27/4
Uploaded all the documents:22/4
No co allocation
Emp veri at current employer:22/6
Emp nd physical verification call to my hus(he is primary applicant):22/6
Mail: they have some query in emp verification talk asked for clerification within 28 days. On 1/9/2016
Answered the query :18/9/2016
Application status:application recived
Grant : GOD nd DIBP knows


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ns0314 said:


> Finally its my turn to say that this morning at 9 am ist, my australian based agent messaged me to i got p.r along with my husband.
> 
> Then i saw that "golden mail".
> 
> What a sigh of relief ....
> 
> My timeline :
> Eoi filed 29 june
> Eoi inv 1 sept
> Visa lodge 2 sept
> Co ( SAMANTHA from gsm adelaide ) contact for employment verification docs on 14th sept
> Docs uploaded 15th sept
> Visa grant 19 oct
> Ied 3rd sept 2017
> 
> No employment verification done although claimed 10 points for it
> 
> I must say that this forum helped me a lot throughout the process
> 
> Special thanx for vikaschandra for his valuable advices
> 
> All the best to all those who are waiting for there golden mail. I am sure u gonna get it soon
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Congratulations madam. What's your job code ?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## ns0314

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations madam. What's your job code ?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk




My job code was 261313


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

famy said:


> Please help me with the query.
> What kind of email do we receive when your CO is allocated? I received an email from CO today with the attached IMMI Assessment Commence.pdf showing that Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has been allocated for processing This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required. But it is neither a direct grant nor any documents required. I was confused by this email. Actually I have already uploaded all the docs including Form 1221, Form 80, CV, PCC, and Medicals in advance. Why I received this email instead of being directly granted or asked for more files? Does anyone know whether it is a normal mail when CO is allocated?


Duddeee its a normal mail they send when u submit and pay chargers for your applications. It means they have received your application.


----------



## Shaivi

Anand23 said:


> samsonk76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 240...(un)successfully completed 8 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can understand mate.. i am also following you.. 210 days (7 months) and counting.. only getting standard reply from DIBP that they are working on the application etc etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

What are your anzocodes
We are waiting since 181 days


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ns0314 said:


> My job code was 261313
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, could you please share the documents that were uploaded for proving your employment

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## kooljack007

ns0314 said:


> Finally its my turn to say that this morning at 9 am ist, my australian based agent messaged me to i got p.r along with my husband.
> 
> Then i saw that "golden mail".
> 
> What a sigh of relief ....
> 
> My timeline :
> Eoi filed 29 june
> Eoi inv 1 sept
> Visa lodge 2 sept
> Co ( SAMANTHA from gsm adelaide ) contact for employment verification docs on 14th sept
> Docs uploaded 15th sept
> Visa grant 19 oct
> Ied 3rd sept 2017
> 
> No employment verification done although claimed 10 points for it
> 
> I must say that this forum helped me a lot throughout the process
> 
> Special thanx for vikaschandra for his valuable advices
> 
> All the best to all those who are waiting for there golden mail. I am sure u gonna get it soon
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Congrats!!☺

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## kooljack007

kooljack007 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I need some urgent guidance .
> If there is something wrong with the form 80 that has been uploaded, how can it be corrected? What would be the impact of the same in the application process?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Anyone?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## momentum

I read here that CO asks for PTE results to be sent directly through the Pearson's website. Is it the same case with IELTS? I have just uploaded the IELTS results sheet with all my other documents on immiAccount.


----------



## Aramani

Congrats n gourd grant, have two questions

Did you claim points for your spouse?
Did you directly get the Grant mail from immi department or your agent forwarded the mail



ns0314 said:


> Finally its my turn to say that this morning at 9 am ist, my australian based agent messaged me to i got p.r along with my husband.
> 
> Then i saw that "golden mail".
> 
> What a sigh of relief ....
> 
> My timeline :
> Eoi filed 29 june
> Eoi inv 1 sept
> Visa lodge 2 sept
> Co ( SAMANTHA from gsm adelaide ) contact for employment verification docs on 14th sept
> Docs uploaded 15th sept
> Visa grant 19 oct
> Ied 3rd sept 2017
> 
> No employment verification done although claimed 10 points for it
> 
> I must say that this forum helped me a lot throughout the process
> 
> Special thanx for vikaschandra for his valuable advices
> 
> All the best to all those who are waiting for there golden mail. I am sure u gonna get it soon
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ns0314

Aramani said:


> Congrats n gourd grant, have two questions
> 
> 
> 
> Did you claim points for your spouse?
> 
> Did you directly get the Grant mail from immi department or your agent forwarded the mail




No I didn't claimed points for my spouse.
My agent got the mail and she forwarded it to me. Also status has been changed in immiaccount to finalized


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick19

kooljack007 said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk




Form 1023


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ns0314

gonnabeexpat said:


> Awesome, could you please share the documents that were uploaded for proving your employment
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk




I uploaded SD,payslips, PF statements and tax related documents


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kooljack007

maverick19 said:


> Form 1023
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sourabhmatta

Gonnabeexpat

What all documents you have uploaded to support the employment.. I am observing you always ask about the documents whosoever get the grant.. Let me know what all you have uploaded and will try to help and let you know if something is missing




ns0314 said:


> I uploaded SD,payslips, PF statements and tax related documents
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

ns0314 said:


> I uploaded SD,payslips, PF statements and tax related documents
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congrats ns0314. All the best. Are you an offshore candidate?


----------



## Manan008

momentum said:


> I read here that CO asks for PTE results to be sent directly through the Pearson's website. Is it the same case with IELTS? I have just uploaded the IELTS results sheet with all my other documents on immiAccount.


No...and relax you take too much tension about everything.


----------



## ns0314

tikki2282 said:


> Congrats ns0314. All the best. Are you an offshore candidate?




Yes i am offshore applicant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81

147 days and counting. Application still in received status. Missed AHC call in 16th August and haven't got a call back again till date.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## psheetal_12

goaustralianow said:


> Congrats mate! Relieved to see a grant under 263111  Wish you all the best for your future endeavours!
> 
> BTW, did you also receive a call from AHC post employment verification?
> 
> As I did receive a call from AHC post employment verification and that was a week back. Not sure when would I receive my grant though :confused2:


@goaustralianow

Did you get a grant after the AHC call.
My husband is the primary applicant with same ANZSCO he received the AHC call two days back so would like to know how many days after AHC call a grant can be expected.


----------



## maverick19

Occupation - accountant
Visa lodged on June 22, 2016
CO allocated on July 21, 2016
- form 80 was not completely filled , so uploaded the completed form on July 22, 2016, as requested by CO (team Adelaide)
Called DIBP on October 12, 2016
AHC called my manager (authorised signatory on my experience letter on the company letter head) for verification on October 13, 2016

Should I also expect a call from AHC now?

It's been 120 days. My patience is wearing down.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

jitin81 said:


> 147 days and counting. Application still in received status. Missed AHC call in 16th August and haven't got a call back again till date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


How did u know it was ahc ?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

sourabhmatta said:


> Gonnabeexpat
> 
> What all documents you have uploaded to support the employment.. I am observing you always ask about the documents whosoever get the grant.. Let me know what all you have uploaded and will try to help and let you know if something is missing


Thanks for being so forthcoming. Here you go.

1. Present company offer letter
2. present company bonafide letter
3. present company payslips and bank statements
4. present company tax documents
5. present company salary certificate
6. Present company appraisal letter
7. Present company ID card
8. present company SD
9. previous company reference letter
10. Previous company tax documents(Form 16, itrv, form 26as)
11. previous company relieving letter and Experience letter
12. previous company Last two month payslip
13. Previous company SD


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ns0314 said:


> I uploaded SD,payslips, PF statements and tax related documents
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome thanks. now update your singature


----------



## sajayn

Dear 
Why they Requested you for Form 815

Regards
Sajay


----------



## expat1234

rosharma9 said:


> Congratulations!
> I have similar timeline. I hope my time is coming very soon. :fingerscrossed:


It seems they have started giving out grants to people who replied to their COs in the range of 10 Sep - 21 Sep.

Let's hope for the best. I replied to CO with Medical + PCC on 20th Sep.


----------



## uday reddy

Hello,

I've lodged my 189 visa application in June 2016, its been 4 months now ....and waiting for grant
Did any of you, who have lodged their applications in June 2016 got visa grants...

Uday


----------



## Bairy

uday reddy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've lodged my 189 visa application in June 2016, its been 4 months now ....and waiting for grant
> Did any of you, who have lodged their applications in June 2016 got visa grants...
> 
> Uday


 What' is your occupation code uday? Even me i lodge visa in june it's been 4months over


----------



## Telecomaster

karthiktk said:


> I think the purpose of the call would be to verify whether the employment proofs are real. It's not about checking your character. As long as you worked there then there is no chance of negative feedback. I don't think any company would provide false information just to screw their current/ex employee, as this could expose them legally and unnecessary hassle for them.


I'm trying to think positive my friend, but all I'm saying is "what if?"
I think no one can argue that the bad scenarios are a possibility 

I remember one friend here from Nigeria I think, asked his manager for a document, and the manager refused saying "u r requesting this to leave and I'll not help u doing that"


----------



## Telecomaster

Congrats



ns0314 said:


> Finally its my turn to say that this morning at 9 am ist, my australian based agent messaged me to i got p.r along with my husband.
> 
> Then i saw that "golden mail".
> 
> What a sigh of relief ....
> 
> My timeline :
> Eoi filed 29 june
> Eoi inv 1 sept
> Visa lodge 2 sept
> Co ( SAMANTHA from gsm adelaide ) contact for employment verification docs on 14th sept
> Docs uploaded 15th sept
> Visa grant 19 oct
> Ied 3rd sept 2017
> 
> No employment verification done although claimed 10 points for it
> 
> I must say that this forum helped me a lot throughout the process
> 
> Special thanx for vikaschandra for his valuable advices
> 
> All the best to all those who are waiting for there golden mail. I am sure u gonna get it soon
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## uday reddy

Bairy said:


> What' is your occupation code uday? Even me i lodge visa in june it's been 4months over


My Occupation Code is : 233211 ( Civil Engineer)
What is your code Bairy..... ??.... is CO assigned for your case??


Uday


----------



## Manan008

Hey guys i made a stupid mistake which i noticed today.

While signing form 80 and 1221 i put the date as 27 sept 2015 instead of 27 sept 2016. Would that be an issue ?


----------



## maverick19

Manan008 said:


> Hey guys i made a stupid mistake which i noticed today.
> 
> 
> 
> While signing form 80 and 1221 i put the date as 27 sept 2015 instead of 27 sept 2016. Would that be an issue ?




Yes.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

maverick19 said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what should i do ?


----------



## maverick19

Form 1023
It's for correcting any errors


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12

*Received Grant!*

Dears,
By God's grace and with support from you people in this forum, I am happy to inform that I received my grant today morning 04:55 IST.

Special thanks to the seniors here who were patient enough to answer my queries and advising me accordingly.

I am sure those waiting for the grant...you will get it soon and I pray for the same.

I will continue to be part of this forum and contribute as much as I can.

Many thanks & regards!

Please find my timeline below: 

SC 189
Production/Plant Engineer 233513
60 points

TOEFL iBT (Self) - 9th April 2016
Pearson PTE (Wife) - 9th April 2016
Pearson PTE Score - 10th April 2016
TOEFL iBT Score - 21st April 2016
EA CDR/RSA Submitted - 21st July 2016
EA Positive Outcome - 9th August 2016 
EOI Submitted - 14th August 2016
ITA - 17th August 2016 
Indian PCC - 9th September 2016
Foreign PCC - 21st September 2016
Visa Lodged - 7th October 2016
All Documents Uploaded (Form 80, Form 1221, PCC) - 7th October 2016
Medicals Done - 14th October 2016
Medicals Cleared - 17th October 2016
*Direct Grant - 19th October 2016* 
GSM Adelaide
No employment verification to my knowledge


----------



## aussieby2016

ronkar12 said:


> Dears,
> By God's grace and with support from you people in this forum, I am happy to inform that I received my grant today morning 04:55 IST.
> 
> Special thanks to the seniors here who were patient enough to answer my queries and advising me accordingly.
> 
> I am sure those waiting for the grant...you will get it soon and I pray for the same.
> 
> I will continue to be part of this forum and contribute as much as I can.
> 
> Many thanks & regards!
> 
> Please find my timeline below:
> 
> SC 189
> Production/Plant Engineer 233513
> 60 points
> 
> TOEFL iBT (Self) - 9th April 2016
> Pearson PTE (Wife) - 9th April 2016
> Pearson PTE Score - 10th April 2016
> TOEFL iBT Score - 21st April 2016
> EA CDR/RSA Submitted - 21st July 2016
> EA Positive Outcome - 9th August 2016
> EOI Submitted - 14th August 2016
> ITA - 17th August 2016
> Indian PCC - 9th September 2016
> Foreign PCC - 21st September 2016
> Visa Lodged - 7th October 2016
> All Documents Uploaded (Form 80, Form 1221, PCC) - 7th October 2016
> Medicals Done - 14th October 2016
> Medicals Cleared - 17th October 2016
> *Direct Grant - 19th October 2016*
> GSM Adelaide
> No employment verification to my knowledge


Congrats.....


----------



## Manan008

ronkar12 said:


> Dears,
> By God's grace and with support from you people in this forum, I am happy to inform that I received my grant today morning 04:55 IST.
> 
> Special thanks to the seniors here who were patient enough to answer my queries and advising me accordingly.
> 
> I am sure those waiting for the grant...you will get it soon and I pray for the same.
> 
> I will continue to be part of this forum and contribute as much as I can.
> 
> Many thanks & regards!
> 
> Please find my timeline below:
> 
> SC 189
> Production/Plant Engineer 233513
> 60 points
> 
> TOEFL iBT (Self) - 9th April 2016
> Pearson PTE (Wife) - 9th April 2016
> Pearson PTE Score - 10th April 2016
> TOEFL iBT Score - 21st April 2016
> EA CDR/RSA Submitted - 21st July 2016
> EA Positive Outcome - 9th August 2016
> EOI Submitted - 14th August 2016
> ITA - 17th August 2016
> Indian PCC - 9th September 2016
> Foreign PCC - 21st September 2016
> Visa Lodged - 7th October 2016
> All Documents Uploaded (Form 80, Form 1221, PCC) - 7th October 2016
> Medicals Done - 14th October 2016
> Medicals Cleared - 17th October 2016
> *Direct Grant - 19th October 2016*
> GSM Adelaide
> No employment verification to my knowledge


Congrats dude you are lucky.


----------



## 1317842

please help me, I got invitation for 189. I don't know about PCC from india, Some people say we can get it from local police station others say we get it from passport office. someone please tell me the procedure of getting it, should i get it before lodging application or after that? and how long does it take?


----------



## shaancm

ronkar12 said:


> Dears,
> 
> By God's grace and with support from you people in this forum, I am happy to inform that I received my grant today morning 04:55 IST.
> 
> 
> 
> Special thanks to the seniors here who were patient enough to answer my queries and advising me accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure those waiting for the grant...you will get it soon and I pray for the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I will continue to be part of this forum and contribute as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks & regards!
> 
> 
> 
> Please find my timeline below:
> 
> 
> 
> SC 189
> 
> Production/Plant Engineer 233513
> 
> 60 points
> 
> 
> 
> TOEFL iBT (Self) - 9th April 2016
> 
> Pearson PTE (Wife) - 9th April 2016
> 
> Pearson PTE Score - 10th April 2016
> 
> TOEFL iBT Score - 21st April 2016
> 
> EA CDR/RSA Submitted - 21st July 2016
> 
> EA Positive Outcome - 9th August 2016
> 
> EOI Submitted - 14th August 2016
> 
> ITA - 17th August 2016
> 
> Indian PCC - 9th September 2016
> 
> Foreign PCC - 21st September 2016
> 
> Visa Lodged - 7th October 2016
> 
> All Documents Uploaded (Form 80, Form 1221, PCC) - 7th October 2016
> 
> Medicals Done - 14th October 2016
> 
> Medicals Cleared - 17th October 2016
> 
> *Direct Grant - 19th October 2016*
> 
> GSM Adelaide
> 
> No employment verification to my knowledge




Congrats..that was quick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BHPS

ronkar12 said:


> Dears,
> By God's grace and with support from you people in this forum, I am happy to inform that I received my grant today morning 04:55 IST.
> 
> Special thanks to the seniors here who were patient enough to answer my queries and advising me accordingly.
> 
> I am sure those waiting for the grant...you will get it soon and I pray for the same.
> 
> I will continue to be part of this forum and contribute as much as I can.
> 
> Many thanks & regards!
> 
> Please find my timeline below:
> 
> SC 189
> Production/Plant Engineer 233513
> 60 points
> 
> TOEFL iBT (Self) - 9th April 2016
> Pearson PTE (Wife) - 9th April 2016
> Pearson PTE Score - 10th April 2016
> TOEFL iBT Score - 21st April 2016
> EA CDR/RSA Submitted - 21st July 2016
> EA Positive Outcome - 9th August 2016
> EOI Submitted - 14th August 2016
> ITA - 17th August 2016
> Indian PCC - 9th September 2016
> Foreign PCC - 21st September 2016
> Visa Lodged - 7th October 2016
> All Documents Uploaded (Form 80, Form 1221, PCC) - 7th October 2016
> Medicals Done - 14th October 2016
> Medicals Cleared - 17th October 2016
> *Direct Grant - 19th October 2016*
> GSM Adelaide
> No employment verification to my knowledge


Hey Ronkar12, That was pretty quick for you. Very happy for you, Congratulations..


----------



## kooljack007

ronkar12 said:


> Dears,
> By God's grace and with support from you people in this forum, I am happy to inform that I received my grant today morning 04:55 IST.
> 
> Special thanks to the seniors here who were patient enough to answer my queries and advising me accordingly.
> 
> I am sure those waiting for the grant...you will get it soon and I pray for the same.
> 
> I will continue to be part of this forum and contribute as much as I can.
> 
> Many thanks & regards!
> 
> Please find my timeline below:
> 
> SC 189
> Production/Plant Engineer 233513
> 60 points
> 
> TOEFL iBT (Self) - 9th April 2016
> Pearson PTE (Wife) - 9th April 2016
> Pearson PTE Score - 10th April 2016
> TOEFL iBT Score - 21st April 2016
> EA CDR/RSA Submitted - 21st July 2016
> EA Positive Outcome - 9th August 2016
> EOI Submitted - 14th August 2016
> ITA - 17th August 2016
> Indian PCC - 9th September 2016
> Foreign PCC - 21st September 2016
> Visa Lodged - 7th October 2016
> All Documents Uploaded (Form 80, Form 1221, PCC) - 7th October 2016
> Medicals Done - 14th October 2016
> Medicals Cleared - 17th October 2016
> *Direct Grant - 19th October 2016*
> GSM Adelaide
> No employment verification to my knowledge


Congrats ☺

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010

navjotbrar said:


> please help me, I got invitation for 189. I don't know about PCC from india, Some people say we can get it from local police station others say we get it from passport office. someone please tell me the procedure of getting it, should i get it before lodging application or after that? and how long does it take?


Hi,
You need to apply online for pcc in passport website and schedule an appointment. I got the pcc on the same day after i have applied online. U can either get now or wait for the CO to ask for PCC.


----------



## Brane

Dear Experts,
Kindly help me with the below queries on some form 80 questions ..

Q17 Your address history for the last 10 years.
Question :- Do we need to provide details of international leisure trips as well where we were not staying in any houses ?

Q19 Give details of all employment and unemployment

Question :- What will i write in different columns of this section for period between date of birth and first employment ?
Also, I have a period of unemployment of 1.5 months wherein my joining was delayed due to business reasons but do not have any mail evidence to support it. It was verbal communication only. how should I justify that?

Q20 :- Give details of all tertiary education and qualifications

Question :- Should I provide details from SSC onwards? Also what should be period of SSC and HSC? I think the start date and end date of this course should have one year difference right? Should I also mention the name of my college/school or only the name and address of university/education board is enough?

Also for the seciton Part H – Proposed travel or further stay
details, do we need to enter any details or can we simply write N/A because I am going to travel to Australia only after visa grant?

Q31 Do you know any details of the places you will stay during your time in
Australia (eg. hotel, friends, relatives)?

Question :- Can I provide address of my inlaws who live there? 


Regards,
Brane


----------



## tan011

Need help.

I lodged 189 on 12th October. I am an onshore applicant. I did my home country pcc on 15/05/2015 while staying in Australia.It's now more than 12 month but I didn't visit my home country since February, 2015.
During my visa application I uploaded that pcc. Still can CO ask me to submit a new pcc although I didn't visit. Is the previous PCC ok? Please help otherwise I will have to apply for an another pcc.


----------



## peedus

hi tan,
PCC are generally valid for 1 year. CO may ask for recent one.


tan011 said:


> Need help.
> 
> I lodged 189 on 12th October. I am an onshore applicant. I did my home country pcc on 15/05/2015 while staying in Australia.It's now more than 12 month but I didn't visit my home country since February, 2015.
> During my visa application I uploaded that pcc. Still can CO ask me to submit a new pcc although I didn't visit. Is the previous PCC ok? Please help otherwise I will have to apply for an another pcc.


----------



## vikaschandra

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> Kindly help me with the below queries on some form 80 questions ..
> 
> Q17 Your address history for the last 10 years.
> Question :- Do we need to provide details of international leisure trips as well where we were not staying in any houses ?
> 
> Would not be required to provide temp address
> 
> Q19 Give details of all employment and unemployment
> 
> Question :- What will i write in different columns of this section for period between date of birth and first employment ?
> Also, I have a period of unemployment of 1.5 months wherein my joining was delayed due to business reasons but do not have any mail evidence to support it. It was verbal communication only. how should I justify that?
> 
> just mention the details of your employment from your first job. with regards to the gap mention the reason (use section "T") to provide details. evidence would not be asked for. And mention how you supported yourself financially during this short period of unemployment
> 
> Q20 :- Give details of all tertiary education and qualifications
> 
> Question :- Should I provide details from SSC onwards? Also what should be period of SSC and HSC? I think the start date and end date of this course should have one year difference right? Should I also mention the name of my college/school or only the name and address of university/education board is enough?
> 
> yes start from ssc. mention the name of the college as well
> 
> Also for the seciton Part H – Proposed travel or further stay
> details, do we need to enter any details or can we simply write N/A because I am going to travel to Australia only after visa grant?
> 
> Leave it blank
> 
> Q31 Do you know any details of the places you will stay during your time in
> Australia (eg. hotel, friends, relatives)?
> 
> leave it blank or if you wish to provide details of your in-laws you can do that..
> 
> Question :- Can I provide address of my inlaws who live there?
> 
> yes you can
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


Q17 Your address history for the last 10 years.
Question :- Do we need to provide details of international leisure trips as well where we were not staying in any houses ?

Would not be required to provide temp address

Q19 Give details of all employment and unemployment

Question :- What will i write in different columns of this section for period between date of birth and first employment ?
Also, I have a period of unemployment of 1.5 months wherein my joining was delayed due to business reasons but do not have any mail evidence to support it. It was verbal communication only. how should I justify that?

just mention the details of your employment from your first job. with regards to the gap mention the reason (use section "T") to provide details. evidence would not be asked for. And mention how you supported yourself financially during this short period of unemployment

Q20 :- Give details of all tertiary education and qualifications

Question :- Should I provide details from SSC onwards? Also what should be period of SSC and HSC? I think the start date and end date of this course should have one year difference right? Should I also mention the name of my college/school or only the name and address of university/education board is enough?

yes start from ssc. mention the name of the college as well

Also for the seciton Part H – Proposed travel or further stay
details, do we need to enter any details or can we simply write N/A because I am going to travel to Australia only after visa grant?

Leave it blank

Q31 Do you know any details of the places you will stay during your time in
Australia (eg. hotel, friends, relatives)?

leave it blank or if you wish to provide details of your in-laws you can do that.. 

Question :- Can I provide address of my inlaws who live there? 

yes you can


----------



## Abubakr

Telecomaster said:


> gonnabeexpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude you are just being paranoid. If you left your previous company on good terms then you have nothing to worry about. In fact if you are honest and straight forward none is going to question anything.
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> believe me, I'm talking about reality. Maybe in India u have nothing to afraid, but in my country, anything could happen
> to give u an example, I asked one of my previous employers to give me a reference letter showing my salary, and the answer was NO without any justifications!
> it was a small and harmless request, and they refused to cooperate, then how about a call from stranger asking them about confidential info!?
Click to expand...

Exactly, thats what i have been saying for ages and thats the reason i was rejected immigration to Canada before


----------



## Manan008

Abubakr said:


> Exactly, thats what i have been saying for ages and thats the reason i was rejected immigration to Canada before


A friend of mine was also rejected immigration to canda cause HR said they dont know the guy when candian embassy called them to inquire.


----------



## momentum

While people are waiting for their PR from DIBP, I am stuck with my medicals at the stupid IOM pakistan. They say the they are waiting from the QC team for the final go ahead to upload the medicals, its been 9 days now I have completed it and their turn around time is within a week. My wife and son's medicals have been uploaded, and myself and my daughter's medicals havent been uploaded yet. 

When asked to expedite the process as it may delay my PR application, they come up with the stupid answer that you know how QC works and all ********. Really pissed off at IOM now.


----------



## Aramani

Hi All,

Thanks for your help, today we(my wife and I) received the grant.

Points breakdown - 10 points(PTE),5 points(Spouse),15 points(Qualification),30 points(Age)

Below is my timeline.

Special thanks to Jairichi!!!

All the best to every one who is waiting.

CO Team - GSM Adelaide


----------



## nikhil_k

Hi I am prep my docs to be uploaded.
Had a question in mind and that too probably a silly one...
Is the quality color scan of docs scanned by using apps like Camscanner (it leaves a watermark) acceptable to DIBP. Does any body has a previous exp or is using some similiar way to scan docs.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ronkar12 said:


> Dears,
> By God's grace and with support from you people in this forum, I am happy to inform that I received my grant today morning 04:55 IST.
> 
> Special thanks to the seniors here who were patient enough to answer my queries and advising me accordingly.
> 
> I am sure those waiting for the grant...you will get it soon and I pray for the same.
> 
> I will continue to be part of this forum and contribute as much as I can.
> 
> Many thanks & regards!
> 
> Please find my timeline below:
> 
> SC 189
> Production/Plant Engineer 233513
> 60 points
> 
> TOEFL iBT (Self) - 9th April 2016
> Pearson PTE (Wife) - 9th April 2016
> Pearson PTE Score - 10th April 2016
> TOEFL iBT Score - 21st April 2016
> EA CDR/RSA Submitted - 21st July 2016
> EA Positive Outcome - 9th August 2016
> EOI Submitted - 14th August 2016
> ITA - 17th August 2016
> Indian PCC - 9th September 2016
> Foreign PCC - 21st September 2016
> Visa Lodged - 7th October 2016
> All Documents Uploaded (Form 80, Form 1221, PCC) - 7th October 2016
> Medicals Done - 14th October 2016
> Medicals Cleared - 17th October 2016
> *Direct Grant - 19th October 2016*
> GSM Adelaide
> No employment verification to my knowledge


Hot damn, that was quick. Congratulations ronkar.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## RR007

Congratulations!!!!



Aramani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for your help, today we(my wife and I) received the grant.
> 
> Points breakdown - 10 points(PTE),5 points(Spouse),15 points(Qualification),30 points(Age)
> 
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> Special thanks to Jairichi!!!
> 
> All the best to every one who is waiting.
> 
> CO Team - GSM Adelaide


----------



## ronkar12

nikhil_k said:


> Hi I am prep my docs to be uploaded.
> Had a question in mind and that too probably a silly one...
> Is the quality color scan of docs scanned by using apps like Camscanner (it leaves a watermark) acceptable to DIBP. Does any body has a previous exp or is using some similiar way to scan docs.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


It is better to go with the normal scan with the resolution of at least 300 dpi. I would suggest not to take this risk.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Seeing this many people getting grant is making me feel happy anxious and desperate all at the same time. Wonder when my time will come.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane

vikaschandra said:


> Q17 Your address history for the last 10 years.
> Question :- Do we need to provide details of international leisure trips as well where we were not staying in any houses ?
> 
> Would not be required to provide temp address
> 
> Q19 Give details of all employment and unemployment
> 
> Question :- What will i write in different columns of this section for period between date of birth and first employment ?
> Also, I have a period of unemployment of 1.5 months wherein my joining was delayed due to business reasons but do not have any mail evidence to support it. It was verbal communication only. how should I justify that?
> 
> just mention the details of your employment from your first job. with regards to the gap mention the reason (use section "T") to provide details. evidence would not be asked for. And mention how you supported yourself financially during this short period of unemployment
> 
> Q20 :- Give details of all tertiary education and qualifications
> 
> Question :- Should I provide details from SSC onwards? Also what should be period of SSC and HSC? I think the start date and end date of this course should have one year difference right? Should I also mention the name of my college/school or only the name and address of university/education board is enough?
> 
> yes start from ssc. mention the name of the college as well
> 
> Also for the seciton Part H – Proposed travel or further stay
> details, do we need to enter any details or can we simply write N/A because I am going to travel to Australia only after visa grant?
> 
> Leave it blank
> 
> Q31 Do you know any details of the places you will stay during your time in
> Australia (eg. hotel, friends, relatives)?
> 
> leave it blank or if you wish to provide details of your in-laws you can do that..
> 
> Question :- Can I provide address of my inlaws who live there?
> 
> yes you can


Thanks Vikas for the detailed response.
But for the employment and unemployment question, it seems they want details for both. And while defining unemployment, they have stated the period from date of birth till first employment. So not sure whether CO will accept from first employment onwards.. What's your say? 

Regards,
Brane


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Aramani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for your help, today we(my wife and I) received the grant.
> 
> Points breakdown - 10 points(PTE),5 points(Spouse),15 points(Qualification),30 points(Age)
> 
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> Special thanks to Jairichi!!!
> 
> All the best to every one who is waiting.
> 
> CO Team - GSM Adelaide


Congratulations Armani, what documents did the co request ?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Umairkhan952

uday reddy said:


> My Occupation Code is : 233211 ( Civil Engineer)
> 
> What is your code Bairy..... ??.... is CO assigned for your case??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uday




Same occupation ......233211
Visa lodge on 12.08.2016
Till now no contact from CO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1317842

Abubakr said:


> Exactly, thats what i have been saying for ages and thats the reason i was rejected immigration to Canada before


my friend got a 3 years ban because her employer thought the call is from income tax department and he gave wrong info of her salary and registration of his clinic.


----------



## Hello_mate

Hey guys, I am so excited to announce that I got my grant letter email last week. 


I would like to thank all the contributing members in this forum as this forum helped me swim through this immigration process. 

I hope everyone get their PR grant email soon. Trust me, the more the wait, the more excited you get. 



Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## Gullu_butt

Hello_mate said:


> Hey guys, I am so excited to announce that I got my grant letter email last week.
> 
> 
> I would like to thank all the contributing members in this forum as this forum helped me swim through this immigration process.
> 
> I hope everyone get their PR grant email soon. Trust me, the more the wait, the more excited you get.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


Congratz buddy, which office handled ur case and did u claim points for employmwnt ?


----------



## vanpraustralia

*Docs for Employment not claiming points*

Can someone confirm if its ok to submit documents (payslips, bank statements, tax docs) only for the experience i am claiming points and got +ive acs assessment for ?

ex.

recent company - 6 years - claiming points - for his i will submit all docs

previous company 6 years
however acs deducted 4 years and only accepted last 2 years from that company
- i have all docs for the 2 years period that is accepted by acs
is it ok to submit only those docs ?


----------



## Brane

Dear Experts,

What level of detail is required while completing the Part F – Employment 19th Question for the *Your occupation and duties
OR
If unemployed/retired/never worked,
provide details of how you occupied your time
and financially supported yourself* section in the table.

Should we copy paste the entire details which we had provided in Employment reference/Statutory Declaration for the employment or just mention the role and designation in the organisation? What does CO look for?

Regards,
Brane


----------



## SUJBRIS

Dear All,

Can anyone tell me what was the cut off for Internal Auditor 189 or 190 category in last invitation round. 

Thank you


----------



## vikaschandra

Brane said:


> Thanks Vikas for the detailed response.
> But for the employment and unemployment question, it seems they want details for both. And while defining unemployment, they have stated the period from date of birth till first employment. So not sure whether CO will accept from first employment onwards.. What's your say?
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


Well there is no employment right away from birth till you land up your first job cause one would be studying during that time.. I am telling this out of my experience as i did not mention the details since birth..rather just started from my first job.

if you wish to put the details then do it on Section T for additional information mentioning from your DOB till your first job as studying and were financially supported by parents.


----------



## vikaschandra

vanpraustralia said:


> Can someone confirm if its ok to submit documents (payslips, bank statements, tax docs) only for the experience i am claiming points and got +ive acs assessment for ?
> 
> ex.
> 
> recent company - 6 years - claiming points - for his i will submit all docs
> 
> previous company 6 years
> however acs deducted 4 years and only accepted last 2 years from that company
> - i have all docs for the 2 years period that is accepted by acs
> is it ok to submit only those docs ?


Yes


----------



## Brane

vikaschandra said:


> Well there is no employment right away from birth till you land up your first job cause one would be studying during that time.. I am telling this out of my experience as i did not mention the details since birth..rather just started from my first job.
> 
> if you wish to put the details then do it on Section T for additional information mentioning from your DOB till your first job as studying and were financially supported by parents.


Thanks Vikas for the reply.
Also I just posted on the forum about the level of details required to be mentioned for occupation and duties section because if we use the content we used while drafting the SD/Employment reference then it will be very huge. So how did u approach the same. I mean did u mention only the designation and current role in the organisation or mentioned in detail?

Regards,
Brane


----------



## Umairkhan952

Aramani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help, today we(my wife and I) received the grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Points breakdown - 10 points(PTE),5 points(Spouse),15 points(Qualification),30 points(Age)
> 
> 
> 
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> Special thanks to Jairichi!!!
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to every one who is waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> CO Team - GSM Adelaide




Did they do any verification for your spouse 5 points??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unbearable28

With grace of god, I finally have received my grant. Thanks everybody for their precious information and support.

Special thanks to VikasChandra and andreyx108b for providing useful information at every step.

At the end, I hope everybody should receive their grant quickly.

I have updated my timeline.


----------



## Aramani

The CO requested for form 1193, since i was applying through agent



gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations Armani, what documents did the co request ?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Aramani

Nope 



Umairkhan952 said:


> Did they do any verification for your spouse 5 points??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unbearable28

Can anybody help me with the documents we need to apply for a job in Australia ?
I mean what documents should I get prepared from my current and previous employers and their formats ?


----------



## BHPS

Aramani said:


> The CO requested for form 1193, since i was applying through agent


Hello Aramani,

Congratulations.

Is this Form 1193 is mandatory if you are applying through Agent?

Any thoughts!


Thanks


----------



## tk123

nikhil_k said:


> Hi I am prep my docs to be uploaded.
> Had a question in mind and that too probably a silly one...
> Is the quality color scan of docs scanned by using apps like Camscanner (it leaves a watermark) acceptable to DIBP. Does any body has a previous exp or is using some similiar way to scan docs.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk




i will suggest to use a proper scanner and scan with high resolution. i do all my scans with 600dpi, though i think 300 is acceptable too!!! 

nothing less!! why take a chance!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aramani

Most of the CO's dont ask for this document, but yeah it is a mandate doc if you are using an agent for your Visa process.

But if your CO contacted and did not ask for this document, then the CO is not looking for form 1193. 



BHPS said:


> Hello Aramani,
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> Is this Form 1193 is mandatory if you are applying through Agent?
> 
> Any thoughts!
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## tk123

guys, i will be lodging visa application within this week. a few questions.

1- for education, do i need to mention intermediate as well. i have just mentioned bachelors and masters for now

2- will anyone have the format or procedure for Stat Declaration. please guide me on this. in what cases can it be used.

3- for bank statements, my bank is willing to provide letter of account maintenance, which will say the date since i have majntained the account and the closing balance of last month, however they are not willing to mention average balance, etc. is it ok?

4- How do I convert this to AUD as the balance is to be declared in AUD.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Unbearable28 said:


> With grace of god, I finally have received my grant. Thanks everybody for their precious information and support.
> 
> Special thanks to VikasChandra and andreyx108b for providing useful information at every step.
> 
> At the end, I hope everybody should receive their grant quickly.
> 
> I have updated my timeline.


congratulations dude your job code?


----------



## tikki2282

jitin81 said:


> 147 days and counting. Application still in received status. Missed AHC call in 16th August and haven't got a call back again till date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk




Are you sure it was from AHC? can you share the AHC number?


----------



## jitin81

tikki2282 said:


> Are you sure it was from AHC? can you share the AHC number?


Save this number +911141399900

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Telecomaster

Abubakr said:


> Exactly, thats what i have been saying for ages and thats the reason i was rejected immigration to Canada before


For real 
That is very disturbing !!


----------



## Telecomaster

Manan008 said:


> A friend of mine was also rejected immigration to canda cause HR said they dont know the guy when candian embassy called them to inquire.


Now I'm getting really worried


----------



## jitin81

Manan008 said:


> How did u know it was ahc ?


Hi Manan. You can save this number +911141399900. If you dial this, it connects you to AHC.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Abubakr said:


> Exactly, thats what i have been saying for ages and thats the reason i was rejected immigration to Canada before


Iam scared . But my employer provided the reference letter. Anyhow let's hope for the best .

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Telecomaster

navjotbrar said:


> my friend got a 3 years ban because her employer thought the call is from income tax department and he gave wrong info of her salary and registration of his clinic.


To Canada or Australia?


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Iam scared . But my employer provided the reference letter. Anyhow let's hope for the best .
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


That was Canadian immigration and here we arw dealing with Australian Immigration things are not the same with both immigrations. With Australian immigration if dibp is not able to verify something then maximum chances is that one gets letter of Natural Justice which gives you right to explain yourself. Only in critical circumstances the visa can be directly refused (example one has forged all documents, or has criminal conviction which he/she did not declare etc)


----------



## tikki2282

jitin81 said:


> Save this number +911141399900
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk




So you missed a call from this number? Is this the only number we have?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vikaschandra said:


> That was Canadian immigration and here we arw dealing with Australian Immigration things are not the same with both immigrations. With Australian immigration if dibp is not able to verify something then maximum chances is that one gets letter of Natural Justice which gives you right to explain yourself. Only in critical circumstances the visa can be directly refused (example one has forged all documents, or has criminal conviction which he/she did not declare etc)


Whew, but still, even if I get NJ iam screwed. Damn  

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Whew, but still, even if I get NJ iam screwed. Damn
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Mate all this time you were asking when Will Inget my grant that showed you being optimistic and now you having negativity in mind 

Relax


----------



## Abubakr

navjotbrar said:


> Abubakr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, thats what i have been saying for ages and thats the reason i was rejected immigration to Canada before
> 
> 
> 
> my friend got a 3 years ban because her employer thought the call is from income tax department and he gave wrong info of her salary and registration of his clinic.
Click to expand...

Thats so unfair, if she submitted bank statements and payslips and other proofs why do they just always believe what the employer says


----------



## Telecomaster

vikaschandra said:


> That was Canadian immigration and here we arw dealing with Australian Immigration things are not the same with both immigrations. With Australian immigration if dibp is not able to verify something then maximum chances is that one gets letter of Natural Justice which gives you right to explain yourself. Only in critical circumstances the visa can be directly refused (example one has forged all documents, or has criminal conviction which he/she did not declare etc)


Hi Vikas
Could u explain a bit more about the letter of Natural Justice?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vikaschandra said:


> Mate all this time you were asking when Will Inget my grant that showed you being optimistic and now you having negativity in mind
> 
> Relax


Sorry, I let my imagination run wild. 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Abubakr

Everything is gonna be alright guys, dont think alot.. i hope we all get it soon


----------



## Telecomaster

Abubakr said:


> Thats so unfair, if she submitted bank statements and payslips and other proofs why do they just always believe what the employer says


That's why I raised the issue in the first place, the documents u provide is way more powerful than this poor phone call
It'll be very stupid to believe that a person managed to forge bank statements and governmental papers, however he was very lazy to provide a fake HR letter have his friend phone number on it, and instead he provided a letter from a strange employer to screw him at the end!! 
this is insanity 

the question still up.. considering that AHC people are smart enough to realize these facts, how exactly are they dealing with it?


----------



## vikaschandra

Telecomaster said:


> Hi Vikas
> Could u explain a bit more about the letter of Natural Justice?


Letter of Natural Justice s57 is sent to the applicant if DIBP hapoens to receive adverse information or finds that the documents provided are bogus. NJ can be accompanied by 
pic 4020 (PIC 4020 enables refusal of a visa if an applicant provides a bogus document or information that is false or misleading in relation to their application, or if the Minister is not satisfied of an applicant's identity - as stated on DIBP website)

DIBP shall list out all the points which were found bogus or misleading and send the letter of Nj to which the applicant has to respond with proofs within 28 days time if the case officer are satisfied with the information provided they proceed with visa processing if not then the visa is refused and the applicant gets ban.


----------



## ramanjot kaur

205 days of waiting.....


----------



## andreyx108b

mahesh113 said:


> When can I expect to get the great Grant??
> 
> check my details below




You can use grant date estimator report. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

daussie said:


> Any idea how many NSW invitations they sent last year Oct?




Very few. Check the stats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ns0314 said:


> Finally its my turn to say that this morning at 9 am ist, my australian based agent messaged me to i got p.r along with my husband.
> 
> Then i saw that "golden mail".
> 
> What a sigh of relief ....
> 
> My timeline :
> Eoi filed 29 june
> Eoi inv 1 sept
> Visa lodge 2 sept
> Co ( SAMANTHA from gsm adelaide ) contact for employment verification docs on 14th sept
> Docs uploaded 15th sept
> Visa grant 19 oct
> Ied 3rd sept 2017
> 
> No employment verification done although claimed 10 points for it
> 
> I must say that this forum helped me a lot throughout the process
> 
> Special thanx for vikaschandra for his valuable advices
> 
> All the best to all those who are waiting for there golden mail. I am sure u gonna get it soon
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk




Congratulations! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

tk123 said:


> guys, i will be lodging visa application within this week. a few questions.
> 
> 1- for education, do i need to mention intermediate as well. i have just mentioned bachelors and masters for now
> 
> 2- will anyone have the format or procedure for Stat Declaration. please guide me on this. in what cases can it be used.
> 
> 3- for bank statements, my bank is willing to provide letter of account maintenance, which will say the date since i have majntained the account and the closing balance of last month, however they are not willing to mention average balance, etc. is it ok?
> 
> 4- How do I convert this to AUD as the balance is to be declared in AUD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3 & 4 - Who told you need to show proof of funds? You are not applying for Canadian PR but Australian PR for which proof of funds is not required.


----------



## jairichi

Provide briefly using keywords.



Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> What level of detail is required while completing the Part F – Employment 19th Question for the *Your occupation and duties
> OR
> If unemployed/retired/never worked,
> provide details of how you occupied your time
> and financially supported yourself* section in the table.
> 
> Should we copy paste the entire details which we had provided in Employment reference/Statutory Declaration for the employment or just mention the role and designation in the organisation? What does CO look for?
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


----------



## jairichi

Congrats Armani. All the best for your next steps to move to Australia.



Aramani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for your help, today we(my wife and I) received the grant.
> 
> Points breakdown - 10 points(PTE),5 points(Spouse),15 points(Qualification),30 points(Age)
> 
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> Special thanks to Jairichi!!!
> 
> All the best to every one who is waiting.
> 
> CO Team - GSM Adelaide


----------



## jairichi

nikhil_k said:


> Hi I am prep my docs to be uploaded.
> Had a question in mind and that too probably a silly one...
> Is the quality color scan of docs scanned by using apps like Camscanner (it leaves a watermark) acceptable to DIBP. Does any body has a previous exp or is using some similiar way to scan docs.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


A watermark in middle of your documents? Do you think it will look nice to a professional organization like DIBP? Spend some money and get documents properly scanned and upload them.


----------



## jairichi

Brane said:


> Thanks Vikas for the detailed response.
> But for the employment and unemployment question, it seems they want details for both. And while defining unemployment, they have stated the period from date of birth till first employment. So not sure whether CO will accept from first employment onwards.. What's your say?
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


Enter details from birth and till the date of first employment. Enter reason as study and supported by parents.


----------



## nikhil_k

jairichi said:


> A watermark in middle of your documents? Do you think it will look nice to a professional organization like DIBP? Spend some money and get documents properly scanned and upload them.


I used a wrong word 'watermark' actually while using Camscanner it leaves a short note in the bottom of the doc, "Scanner by camscanner' which i dont like...although the quality is superb.
I have access to very good quality scanners in office so will use that...was trying to save effort 

Tx for giving a pat on shoulder 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozybound

Hi All,

I have been an avid observer of the forum and has learned so many things from the sheer amount of information shared.

I am please to inform you that on October 18th, 2016 I received the intimation from my agent that my spouse and me have received the visa grant under class 189. Below is the timeline:

ANZSCO - 261111
Points - 75
EOI SUbmission - 26 Feb 16
Invitation - 08 Mar 16
PTE Score - 88 (L 90, R 88, S 82, W 90)
Lodgement date - 04 May 16
CO Contact - 21 May 16 (PCC, English Translation of Marriage cert & PTE results online submission)
Requested docs submitted date - 01 July 16 (PCC took time)
Employment Verification - 14 Oct 16 (Claimed 10 points)
Grant date - 18 Oct 16
IED - 26 May 17

Honestly speaking, it was a tough wait for me as initially I kept treating this as a lottery game with bit casual approach towards waiting for the grant. But as the days crept by, especially after July, when all documents were uploaded, the waiting started making me nervous. I kept reading how people were getting grants withing 3-4 weeks of lodging. But the news made everything bright.

Great help from every member on this forum. I am so impressed with the knowledge share available here that I have recommended this forum to many of my friends who are thinking of applying to Australia.

I will continue to be part of this forum and give my inputs if ever required.
A new chapter begins, the hunt for a satiating Job offer


----------



## Aramani

Thank you jai!!



jairichi said:


> Congrats Armani. All the best for your next steps to move to Australia.


----------



## expatuser26

Hi awesome people, 

I got my grant today from Adelaide Team (11:07am AEST). My Case officer remain same as the one who requested for further information. Please find my timeline below:

263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
15/08/2016 VISA Lodgement (60 Points)
23/08/2016 CO Contact for Employment evidence 
31/08/2016 Information Provided (Superannuation statements for claimed period, payslip for new financial year showing continuation of employment)
20/10/2016 Grant

I am onshore candidate with 457 Temporary Visa. I uploaded further evidence every week like new payslip, PAYG certificate and stuff and file last updated date remain same as information provided date. 

Thanks everyone for all assistance. This forum is incredible and so all fellow members.

Best Wishes for everyone. Cheers


----------



## tikki2282

expatuser26 said:


> Hi awesome people,
> 
> 
> 
> I got my grant today from Adelaide Team (11:07am AEST). My Case officer remain same as the one who requested for further information. Please find my timeline below:
> 
> 
> 
> 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> 
> 15/08/2016 VISA Lodgement (60 Points)
> 
> 23/08/2016 CO Contact for Employment evidence
> 
> 31/08/2016 Information Provided (Superannuation statements for claimed period, payslip for new financial year showing continuation of employment)
> 
> 20/10/2016 Grant
> 
> 
> 
> I am onshore candidate with 457 Temporary Visa. I uploaded further evidence every week like new payslip, PAYG certificate and stuff and file last updated date remain same as information provided date.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for all assistance. This forum is incredible and so all fellow members.
> 
> 
> 
> Best Wishes for everyone. Cheers




Congrats


----------



## maverick19

Occupation - accountant
Visa lodged on June 22, 2016
CO allocated on July 21, 2016
- form 80 was not completely filled , so uploaded the completed form on July 22, 2016, as requested by CO (team Adelaide)
Called DIBP on October 12, 2016
AHC called my manager (authorised signatory on my experience letter on the company letter head) for verification on October 13, 2016

Should I also expect a call from AHC now?

It's been 120 days. My patience is wearing down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peedus

I guess grant is quite near for you.


maverick19 said:


> Occupation - accountant
> Visa lodged on June 22, 2016
> CO allocated on July 21, 2016
> - form 80 was not completely filled , so uploaded the completed form on July 22, 2016, as requested by CO (team Adelaide)
> Called DIBP on October 12, 2016
> AHC called my manager (authorised signatory on my experience letter on the company letter head) for verification on October 13, 2016
> 
> Should I also expect a call from AHC now?
> 
> It's been 120 days. My patience is wearing down.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travorkates005

Congrats


----------



## travorkates005

Congrats Ozybound... I also lodged in ANZSCO - 261111, hope will get mine soon too.


----------



## rosharma9

I barely slept last night expecting the golden email this morning. Not my day. Now I am at office yawning and feeling clumsy. This should stop soon.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

rosharma9 said:


> I barely slept last night expecting the golden email this morning. Not my day. Now I am at office yawning and feeling clumsy. This should stop soon.


Same I feel the same way dude. Hang in there. In fact many of us do. When did you lodge your application

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## rosharma9

31 Aug 2016. Details is in my signature.



gonnabeexpat said:


> Same I feel the same way dude. Hang in there. In fact many of us do. When did you lodge your application
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaivi

Day 182... No news....


----------



## farjaf

Don't understand why assessment in progress will take such a long time?


----------



## Shaivi

ramanjot kaur said:


> 205 days of waiting.....


Whats your anzocode? We are also waiting day 182
I think dibp is intrested in giving grants to engineeres only


----------



## behlvipul

Hi Guys,

After receiving the grant is there anything that needs to be done in the immi account ? I mean like accepting the grant or something ?


----------



## champaka

Hi All Expats,

Firstly, congratulations to all who got their grants. I have few questions to all the ones who got their grants. Request your time to answer and guide.

1. When the employment verification was done, was the calls made to the managers(Signatories on reference letter) or HR?
2. Please let me know what kind of questions were asked to the managers if the verification call was made to them.
3. My husband is the primary applicant and he is claiming spouse points from me, so will the verification happen for my employment as well or only primary applicant will have employment verification?
4. We have applied for 261111 and filed our application on 30th August, it looks like the waiting period for this code is max of 6 months if not a direct grant. Is there a good chance if we give a call to DIBP as I see many of the cases moving faster after making call.
5. Anyone with a case officer by name Mark?

Thanks for your time!!


----------



## ramanjot kaur

My code 261313....lodged on 30march with 60 pts


----------



## MSNaveed

*Email to DIBP - Pleasee help me*

Hi Seniors,

Please help me with the below query. I am really concerned.

Lodged for S/W engineer
Date of lodgement : Sept 2 2016
CO Contact for Employment proof till invitation date and Spouse functional english proof: Sep 13 2016
Provided Emp proof on letter head and Wife PTE(short of 3 marks) and asked if this suffice - IP button : Sept 24 2016.
Waiting .. Waiting .. Waiting
Forwarded the same email expressing my interest to pay VAC2 fee if the PTE is not sufficient: Oct 11 2016.

No news from CO ... 

Now my question is.. 

1.For VAC2 payment is it fine to reply to same email asking for payment link? or do i need to drop a fresh email with any particular subject??
2. Is it ok sending reminder emails to CO ? or are there any chances of wantedly delaying the case if we keep sending emails?

Please help wait is killing ...


----------



## aussieby2016

behlvipul said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After receiving the grant is there anything that needs to be done in the immi account ? I mean like accepting the grant or something ?


no grant is the last step....


----------



## expat1234

sheiky said:


> Hearty Congrats on your Visa Grant. I wish you all the best...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

My timelines are similar to yours. Is your application with Adelaide or Brisbane ? What about CO ?


----------



## sultan_azam

behlvipul said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After receiving the grant is there anything that needs to be done in the immi account ? I mean like accepting the grant or something ?


Nothing like accepting the grant via immiaccount

if you are outside Australia then plan to make first entry before the date mentioned in your visa grant letter, this will validate/activate your PR


----------



## sultan_azam

i am yet to receive grant but i am slightly aware about employment verification done in my case

1. When the employment verification was done, was the calls made to the managers(Signatories on reference letter) or HR? *HR was sent email having the reference letters i submitted in visa application*
2. Please let me know what kind of questions were asked to the managers if the verification call was made to them.*1. Is the person authorised to issue reference letter
2. was mr xyz employed with your company*
3. My husband is the primary applicant and he is claiming spouse points from me, so will the verification happen for my employment as well or only primary applicant will have employment verification? *rare chances for verification of spouse employment*
4. We have applied for 261111 and filed our application on 30th August, it looks like the waiting period for this code is max of 6 months if not a direct grant. Is there a good chance if we give a call to DIBP as I see many of the cases moving faster after making call. *giving a call may expedite the things*
5. Anyone with a case officer by name Mark? *not necessary that Mark will be the one who will review your case next time, it can be someone else also. i had 4 CO contacts till now and all 4 were different*

Thanks for your time!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Meissam

MSNaveed said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Please help me with the below query. I am really concerned.
> 
> Lodged for S/W engineer
> Date of lodgement : Sept 2 2016
> CO Contact for Employment proof till invitation date and Spouse functional english proof: Sep 13 2016
> Provided Emp proof on letter head and Wife PTE(short of 3 marks) and asked if this suffice - IP button : Sept 24 2016.
> Waiting .. Waiting .. Waiting
> Forwarded the same email expressing my interest to pay VAC2 fee if the PTE is not sufficient: Oct 11 2016.
> 
> No news from CO ...
> 
> Now my question is..
> 
> 1.For VAC2 payment is it fine to reply to same email asking for payment link? or do i need to drop a fresh email with any particular subject??
> 2. Is it ok sending reminder emails to CO ? or are there any chances of wantedly delaying the case if we keep sending emails?
> 
> Please help wait is killing ...


Please don't take as professional advice, but just my personal opinion:

1.For VAC2 payment is it fine to reply to same email asking for payment link? or do i need to drop a fresh email with any particular subject?? In document request checklist the email address to which you have to send your acceptance to pat VAC2 is mentioned. it is not the same as the email from CO. I trust it does not matter how many point is short in you score card, if you meet the requirement specified then you are good to go, otherwise either give it another try to proceed with VAC2 payment. I am greatly doubtful that CO accepts non-compliance document.
2. Is it ok sending reminder emails to CO ? or are there any chances of wantedly delaying the case if we keep sending emails? It is too early to do follow-ups. I don;t think you receive desirable response but standard default emails.


----------



## Ozybound

champaka said:


> Hi All Expats,
> 
> Firstly, congratulations to all who got their grants. I have few questions to all the ones who got their grants. Request your time to answer and guide.
> 
> 1. When the employment verification was done, was the calls made to the managers(Signatories on reference letter) or HR?
> 
> Ozy - The call was made to me not my HR or Manager. Dont know if they tried or not.
> 
> 2. Please let me know what kind of questions were asked to the managers if the verification call was made to them.
> 
> Ozy- They asked me about the date of birth, date of joining, roles responsibilities. Normal stuff.
> 
> 3. My husband is the primary applicant and he is claiming spouse points from me, so will the verification happen for my employment as well or only primary applicant will have employment verification?
> 
> Ozy - As per normal trend, the employment verification is done for Primary applicant only
> 
> 4. We have applied for 261111 and filed our application on 30th August, it looks like the waiting period for this code is max of 6 months if not a direct grant. Is there a good chance if we give a call to DIBP as I see many of the cases moving faster after making call.
> 
> Ozy - I dunno if that helps, but, i di call them twice. First when it was 60 days from the remaining docs submission, second when it was 30 days after the first call. Every time the repsonse was standard.
> 
> 5. Anyone with a case officer by name Mark?
> Thanks for your time!!


Please find my reply below inline


----------



## MSNaveed

Meissam said:


> Please don't take as professional advice, but just my personal opinion:
> 
> 1.For VAC2 payment is it fine to reply to same email asking for payment link? or do i need to drop a fresh email with any particular subject?? In document request checklist the email address to which you have to send your acceptance to pat VAC2 is mentioned. it is not the same as the email from CO. I trust it does not matter how many point is short in you score card, if you meet the requirement specified then you are good to go, otherwise either give it another try to proceed with VAC2 payment. I am greatly doubtful that CO accepts non-compliance document.
> 2. Is it ok sending reminder emails to CO ? or are there any chances of wantedly delaying the case if we keep sending emails? It is too early to do follow-ups. I don;t think you receive desirable response but standard default emails.



Thanks a ton for your reply.

I see it is the same email id that is mentioned to which i need to send VAC2 ask, and it is the same email id from where i got CO email.. 

Do you suggest me to drop a fresh email with subject as "Please send VAC2 payment details" and give it a try?? or wait for a week more and than do..?


----------



## champaka

Ozybound said:


> Please find my reply below inline


Thank you so much for your quick reply.
Managers who signed the reference letters have resigned and moved out of the company now and hence we are worried.


----------



## champaka

sultan_azam said:


> i am yet to receive grant but i am slightly aware about employment verification done in my case
> 
> 1. When the employment verification was done, was the calls made to the managers(Signatories on reference letter) or HR? *HR was sent email having the reference letters i submitted in visa application*
> 2. Please let me know what kind of questions were asked to the managers if the verification call was made to them.*1. Is the person authorised to issue reference letter
> 2. was mr xyz employed with your company*
> 3. My husband is the primary applicant and he is claiming spouse points from me, so will the verification happen for my employment as well or only primary applicant will have employment verification? *rare chances for verification of spouse employment*
> 4. We have applied for 261111 and filed our application on 30th August, it looks like the waiting period for this code is max of 6 months if not a direct grant. Is there a good chance if we give a call to DIBP as I see many of the cases moving faster after making call. *giving a call may expedite the things*
> 5. Anyone with a case officer by name Mark? *not necessary that Mark will be the one who will review your case next time, it can be someone else also. i had 4 CO contacts till now and all 4 were different*
> 
> Thanks for your time!!


[/QUOTE]
Thank you for your reply.
the Manager who signed on our reference letter has left the company now and hence we are worried.


----------



## rosharma9

I have received email requesting addition doc. It says "You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter. You should provide your response in writing.".

What does it mean by "You should provide your response in writing"? Please help.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

rosharma9 said:


> I have received email requesting addition doc. It says "You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter. You should provide your response in writing.".
> 
> What does it mean by "You should provide your response in writing"? Please help.


Which doc

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

rosharma9 said:


> I have received email requesting addition doc. It says "You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter. You should provide your response in writing.".
> 
> What does it mean by "You should provide your response in writing"? Please help.


Depends on what they are asking from you. If its a document then provide it. If its some explanation regarding a document. Then explain it to them in the email.


----------



## Patrice26

Hi. After visa lodgement, when a panel clinic is doing out health assessment, is it possible for us to withdraw from the panel clinic? I want to change panel clinic

The panel clinic here is giving my 3 yr old a hard time. They are refusing to submit his health assessment. His tst came out positive (actually doctor said it is at the borderline but he will make it to a 10mm which is positive). 

We already went to the specialist and specialist cleared him. We did an xray. Xray is clear. Physical check up is clear. He is not sick. We also did a tb-spot test which came out negatice. But until now they are refusing to send clearance. There is no exposure to anyone who has active tb. 

I am thinking maybe they will want a repeat test. I am getting very frustrated already.


----------



## Meissam

MSNaveed said:


> Thanks a ton for your reply.
> 
> I see it is the same email id that is mentioned to which i need to send VAC2 ask, and it is the same email id from where i got CO email..
> 
> Do you suggest me to drop a fresh email with subject as "Please send VAC2 payment details" and give it a try?? or wait for a week more and than do..?


Are you sure this is same email??? I think you should have received CO email from "gsm.allocated at border.gov.au" and you are requested to send your acceptance for VAC2 payment to gsm.allocated at immi.gov.au. 
if it is still the same, replying to that should not be a problem and fresh email should not be needed. However, you don't lose anything if compose new email with proper subject. At least it gives you some kind of relief and you don't blame yourself for not doing so.


----------



## kpsingh

Hi All,

Today I cleared my PTE with 65+ score. However, next month I'm turning 33 and my points will reduce to 60. So I need expert advice on whether shall I submit EOI or not. As in January my points will increase to 65 (from work experience). Please help.

If I submit EOI now, it seems I'll get invite in 26 October round. My second query is: when points freeze? At the time of invitation or on the day application fee payment is made?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## jairichi

kpsingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I cleared my PTE with 65+ score. However, next month I'm turning 33 and my points will reduce to 60. So I need expert advice on whether shall I submit EOI or not. As in January my points will increase to 65 (from work experience). Please help.
> 
> If I submit EOI now, it seems I'll get invite in 26 October round. My second query is: when points freeze? At the time of invitation or on the day application fee payment is made?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Create your EOI. Cant you aim for a higher score in PTE?
Once you get an ITA.


----------



## jairichi

I think you have the right to go to a different medical panel and request your current panel not to upload any document related to your child. You have to pay the new medical panel again.



Patrice26 said:


> Hi. After visa lodgement, when a panel clinic is doing out health assessment, is it possible for us to withdraw from the panel clinic? I want to change panel clinic
> 
> The panel clinic here is giving my 3 yr old a hard time. They are refusing to submit his health assessment. His tst came out positive (actually doctor said it is at the borderline but he will make it to a 10mm which is positive).
> 
> We already went to the specialist and specialist cleared him. We did an xray. Xray is clear. Physical check up is clear. He is not sick. We also did a tb-spot test which came out negatice. But until now they are refusing to send clearance. There is no exposure to anyone who has active tb.
> 
> I am thinking maybe they will want a repeat test. I am getting very frustrated already.


----------



## Manan008

jairichi said:


> Create your EOI. Cant you aim for a higher score in PTE?
> Once you get an ITA.


Hey jairichi while signing the form 80 and 1221 i put the date as 27 sept 2015 instead of 2016. Would that be a problem ?


----------



## Patrice26

jairichi said:


> I think you have the right to go to a different medical panel and request your current panel not to upload any document related to your child. You have to pay the new medical panel again.



That is the problem because the panel clinic already uploaded the tst. But refuse to upload the xray and the specialist results. The xray was done last sept 29. And they have not submitted it at all. 

Blood test has already been submitted to the panel clinic from the specialist this week. 

Still panel have not submitted medicals to au immi.


----------



## loks26

Hi people, I needed to ask a question regarding lodging 189 visa. 

Is there a section which asks for previous visa refusals (tourist or others). Back in 2011, my US student visa was rejected twice and last year my UK visitor visa got rejected. 

Also, If there is such a question, do I need to explain or upload any rejection letters? I didn't keep the letters with me.


----------



## jairichi

loks26 said:


> Hi people, I needed to ask a question regarding lodging 189 visa.
> 
> Is there a section which asks for previous visa refusals (tourist or others). Back in 2011, my US student visa was rejected twice and last year my UK visitor visa got rejected.
> 
> Also, If there is such a question, do I need to explain or upload any rejection letters? I didn't keep the letters with me.


You need to state the reason(s). It is not required to update those documents.


----------



## sultan_azam

kpsingh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I cleared my PTE with 65+ score. However, next month I'm turning 33 and my points will reduce to 60. So I need expert advice on whether shall I submit EOI or not. As in January my points will increase to 65 (from work experience). Please help.
> 
> If I submit EOI now, it seems I'll get invite in 26 October round. My second query is: when points freeze? At the time of invitation or on the day application fee payment is made?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


i think you should submit EOI, with 65 points you can get invite in coming round.

points freeze at the date of invitation


----------



## jairichi

Patrice26 said:


> That is the problem because the panel clinic already uploaded the tst. But refuse to upload the xray and the specialist results. The xray was done last sept 29. And they have not submitted it at all.
> 
> Blood test has already been submitted to the panel clinic from the specialist this week.
> 
> Still panel have not submitted medicals to au immi.


If the additional tests and meeting with specialist were suggested by them then they need to update all medical test reports available.


----------



## jairichi

Manan008 said:


> Hey jairichi while signing the form 80 and 1221 i put the date as 27 sept 2015 instead of 2016. Would that be a problem ?


It might be overlooked by CO but to be on safer side send the required form to notify incorrect answers.


----------



## Manan008

jairichi said:


> It might be overlooked by CO but to be on safer side send the required form to notify incorrect answers.


Would sending the incorrect answers form will delay my grant ?


----------



## jairichi

Manan008 said:


> Would sending the incorrect answers form will delay my grant ?


It will not as the correction you make is a trivial one.


----------



## kpsingh

*Thanks a lot!*



sultan_azam said:


> i think you should submit EOI, with 65 points you can get invite in coming round.
> 
> points freeze at the date of invitation


Thanks a lot!


----------



## SUJBRIS

Congratulations to all who got the Grant. 

Dear Friends,
I had submitted EOI long in June 2016 with points being 60,65,70,30 in 189,190,489 visa respectively as an Internal Auditor but still awaiting for invitation. Recently my spouse got positively assessed for Telecommunication engineer and now with partner skills I have 65,70,75,75 in 189,190,489 visas respectively. Anyone knows what points are being invited under Internal Auditor profession recently.

Also, can anybody suggest what are exact requirement for partner skills claim, is 
1. Both applicant occupation in same SOL or CSOL
2. Competent English and positive assessment from Engineers Australia enough for partners skills claim?
Note: She does not have any work experience

Valuable suggestions are highly appreciated.


----------



## jairichi

Both your occupation should fall in same skills list. If yours is in SOL your spouse's has to be in SOL. If your's is in CSOL then your spouse's has to be in CSOL.
Competent English & under 50 years of age.

190 has no invitation rounds.




SUJBRIS said:


> Congratulations to all who got the Grant.
> 
> Dear Friends,
> I had submitted EOI long in June 2016 with points being 60,65,70,30 in 189,190,489 visa respectively as an Internal Auditor but still awaiting for invitation. Recently my spouse got positively assessed for Telecommunication engineer and now with partner skills I have 65,70,75,75 in 189,190,489 visas respectively. Anyone knows what points are being invited under Internal Auditor profession recently.
> 
> Also, can anybody suggest what are exact requirement for partner skills claim, is
> 1. Both applicant occupation in same SOL or CSOL
> 2. Competent English and positive assessment from Engineers Australia enough for partners skills claim?
> Note: She does not have any work experience
> 
> Valuable suggestions are highly appreciated.


----------



## SUJBRIS

Thnak you, we meet all those requirement. So, experience is not a must for partner?


----------



## jairichi

SUJBRIS said:


> Thnak you, we meet all those requirement. So, experience is not a must for partner?


If a positive skills assessment is obtained that is enough.


----------



## Rahul1809

Hello Friends , need your expert advice based on the experience , when can I expect the invitation with 60 Points for Computer Network ( Anzaco Code - 263111) .

Please suggest


----------



## momentum

Patrice26 said:


> Hi. After visa lodgement, when a panel clinic is doing out health assessment, is it possible for us to withdraw from the panel clinic? I want to change panel clinic
> 
> The panel clinic here is giving my 3 yr old a hard time. They are refusing to submit his health assessment. His tst came out positive (actually doctor said it is at the borderline but he will make it to a 10mm which is positive).
> 
> We already went to the specialist and specialist cleared him. We did an xray. Xray is clear. Physical check up is clear. He is not sick. We also did a tb-spot test which came out negatice. But until now they are refusing to send clearance. There is no exposure to anyone who has active tb.
> 
> I am thinking maybe they will want a repeat test. I am getting very frustrated already.


Don't know if you can withdraw or not but the lab incharge who did tst for my 3 years old daughter specifically mentioned to take care that the child does not do itching on or around the area where he injected. It can result in false positive result. So as a precautionary measure, when we came home, we put a full sleeves shirt on her so that this can be taken care of and it came out just fine. no marks or anything. As you said that all results are clear for your kid, you should show them the reports u did and they may go for a re-take.


----------



## momentum

Manan008 said:


> Hey jairichi while signing the form 80 and 1221 i put the date as 27 sept 2015 instead of 2016. Would that be a problem ?


If I were you, I would fill in form 1023 for the mistake. CO might now even notice the date you put but if he/she does notice, they will come back to you for correction and ask you to upload it again or submit a form 1023, which means a CO contact and as a result a delayed process.


----------



## sidz99

Dear Expats,

All the hard work has brought colours ? and by God's grace I have received the golden mail. I wish luck? to other members who are waiting for the grant. My time line below

EA assessment applied: 30.06.2016
EA positive outcome: 20.07.2016
EOI: 25.07.2016
INVITATION: 03.08.2016
Visa lodged: 13.08.2016
Co contact for medical, pcc: 26.08.2016
Med pcc uploaded: 08.09.2016
Grant: 19.10.2016
IED: 08.10.2017?


----------



## sultan_azam

sidz99 said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> All the hard work has brought colours ? and by God's grace I have received the golden mail. I wish luck? to other members who are waiting for the grant. My time line below
> 
> EA assessment applied: 30.06.2016
> EA positive outcome: 20.07.2016
> EOI: 25.07.2016
> INVITATION: 03.08.2016
> Visa lodged: 13.08.2016
> Co contact for medical, pcc: 26.08.2016
> Med pcc uploaded: 08.09.2016
> Grant: 19.10.2016
> IED: 08.10.2017?


Congratulations to you and family...

what is your occupation code ???


----------



## kooljack007

sidz99 said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> All the hard work has brought colours ? and by God's grace I have received the golden mail. I wish luck? to other members who are waiting for the grant. My time line below
> 
> EA assessment applied: 30.06.2016
> EA positive outcome: 20.07.2016
> EOI: 25.07.2016
> INVITATION: 03.08.2016
> Visa lodged: 13.08.2016
> Co contact for medical, pcc: 26.08.2016
> Med pcc uploaded: 08.09.2016
> Grant: 19.10.2016
> IED: 08.10.2017?


Congrats!!☺ Which team handled your case?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## uday63

Hi guys,

I happened to check the ICICI Travel Card on their website.Though their service charge is only 288INR, they convert 1AUD = 52.6INR where as 1AUD=51.2INR today market price as per google.

So indirectly,these travel cards are also levying 3%.

What are your thoughts on this?

Is it the best option to go with Paypal if you have good credit card limit? 

Does Paypal consider the present day market price?


----------



## sultan_azam

uday63 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I happened to check the ICICI Travel Card on their website.Though their service charge is only 288INR, they convert 1AUD = 52.6INR where as 1AUD=51.2INR today market price as per google.
> 
> So indirectly,these travel cards are also levying 3%.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this?
> 
> Is it the best option to go with Paypal if you have good credit card limit?
> 
> Does Paypal consider the present day market price?


it is the rate on their website, if you visit their forex counter, the rates can be negotiated further 

if you have an ICICI account, it will help you buy their travel card and you will have good hand while negotiating.

not much idea about pay pal, but i heard cox and kings are offering good deals, you can check with them also


----------



## GSG

Hi expert

Our agent had helped us to lodge visa189 on 20 July, our current status is assessment in progress. During our submission and in form 80, we did not state our intended date of visit to Australia, but suddenly we need to go Melbourne early next month, can we apply visitor visa for time being ? Will the visitor visa affect our 189 application ?


----------



## Patrice26

momentum said:


> Don't know if you can withdraw or not but the lab incharge who did tst for my 3 years old daughter specifically mentioned to take care that the child does not do itching on or around the area where he injected. It can result in false positive result. So as a precautionary measure, when we came home, we put a full sleeves shirt on her so that this can be taken care of and it came out just fine. no marks or anything. As you said that all results are clear for your kid, you should show them the reports u did and they may go for a re-take.


My child is same age as you. Actually the panel doctor told me it was not 10mm. But at the borderline but he will make it to a 10mm because he wants to see xray. I didnt know it will cause so much trouble. 

Now even when the xray result cane out back on sept 30, they have not uploaded the results to au immigration. I purchased the cray film and results to bring to the specialist. 

I am feeling some kind of discrimination here because panel doctor today told me radiologist is overseas then after a few minutes she said radiologist is already checking the xray but checking the xray done on sept 29 which already has the results. 

I am thinking of doing what you are telling me because of the refusal of the panel clinic to send the xray and the blood test to au immi. I will upload and send to CO. Hopefully they reconsider and so that I can transfer to another clinic


----------



## sultan_azam

GSG said:


> Hi expert
> 
> Our agent had helped us to lodge visa189 on 20 July, our current status is assessment in progress. During our submission and in form 80, we did not state our intended date of visit to Australia, but suddenly we need to go Melbourne early next month, can we apply visitor visa for time being ? Will the visitor visa affect our 189 application ?


i have heard but i am not sure whether it is applicable to visitor visa also.

one guy had applied for PR, was waiting for over 2 months, meanwhile their company filed for 457 visa(aus work permit), 

they got PR in morning and 457 visa after 2 hours, unfortunately the 457 visa overrode their PR visa, experts say which ever visa is granted last overrides all previously issued visas, 

take the risk keeping this in mind


----------



## GSG

sultan_azam said:


> i have heard but i am not sure whether it is applicable to visitor visa also.
> 
> one guy had applied for PR, was waiting for over 2 months, meanwhile their company filed for 457 visa(aus work permit),
> 
> they got PR in morning and 457 visa after 2 hours, unfortunately the 457 visa overrode their PR visa, experts say which ever visa is granted last overrides all previously issued visas,
> 
> take the risk keeping this in mind


Thanks for ur quick reply


----------



## summy1986

Hello Friends, Today I imported my application to my own immiaccount and noticed that my agent has not submitted Spouse Master Degree certificate... So i uploaded it myself.... 

1) Is it OK to perform this action ? I have not informed my agent about application import.

2) Is is OK to import application ??


.


----------



## Fanish

summy1986 said:


> Hello Friends, Today I imported my application to my own immiaccount and noticed that my agent has not submitted Spouse Master Degree certificate... So i uploaded it myself....
> 
> 1) Is it OK to perform this action ? I have not informed my agent about application import.
> 
> 2) Is is OK to import application ??
> 
> 
> .


Yes it's okay.

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

summy1986 said:


> Hello Friends, Today I imported my application to my own immiaccount and noticed that my agent has not submitted Spouse Master Degree certificate... So i uploaded it myself....
> 
> 1) Is it OK to perform this action ? I have not informed my agent about application import.
> 
> 2) Is is OK to import application ??
> 
> 
> .



varies person to person, some are crooks, some are nice.

agent shouldnt mind much, anyways dont make too many changes, just use this to keep an eye on things


----------



## jairichi

GSG said:


> Hi expert
> 
> Our agent had helped us to lodge visa189 on 20 July, our current status is assessment in progress. During our submission and in form 80, we did not state our intended date of visit to Australia, but suddenly we need to go Melbourne early next month, can we apply visitor visa for time being ? Will the visitor visa affect our 189 application ?


Having applied a PR visa (showing immigration intent) it is highly unlikely you will be able to get a visitor visa where you have to demonstrate non-immigration intent i.e. showing strong ties to home country.


----------



## wmehmood

*Information for filing 189 Class Visa*

Greetings,

I have recently received an invitation to apply for the subject 189 class visa as a result of EOI selection in the balloting process, condcuted on 12 of October 2016. While going over the requirements of the visa application, I came across the following requirements and would appreciate if you could provide some clarity regarding these;

1. I intend to apply for my wife and child as part of my family for the subject visa. My wife has spent some time in Saudi Arabia (June 2008 to February 2010), however she is with me in Qatar now. I have checked and as per the authorities, the provision of Police Character Certificate to non-residents (people outside KSA) is not possible. Can you kindly guide me whether in this case, the requirement for a PCC from Saudi Arabia can be wiaved off or do I have to submit an alternate document.

2. Secondly, my wife has also done Masters from Australia (February 2010 to June 2011). Does she require a Police Character Certificate for this period as well. If yes, then what is the process and documents required.

3. I also wanted to confirm whether the results of IELTS Academic can be utilized for application of 189 class visa or is IELTS General Mandatory ?

4. Lastly, where am I exactly supposed to file the application. There is an 'Apply' option open now on skillselect, also I read I have to register on immiaccount to Apply. Can someone please guide me briefly on the procedure.

Thank you and would greatly appreciate if you could clarify these things so that I may proceed with submitting my application.


----------



## nikhil_k

sultan_azam said:


> i have heard but i am not sure whether it is applicable to visitor visa also.
> 
> one guy had applied for PR, was waiting for over 2 months, meanwhile their company filed for 457 visa(aus work permit),
> 
> they got PR in morning and 457 visa after 2 hours, unfortunately the 457 visa overrode their PR visa, experts say which ever visa is granted last overrides all previously issued visas,
> 
> take the risk keeping this in mind


Thanks for sharing this....i am on 457 and and applied for PR in this oct...it may happen that i need to renew my 457 visa whilst waiting for the PR ( 457 expires in april 17)...so i have to be cautious about this.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

nikhil_k said:


> Thanks for sharing this....i am on 457 and and applied for PR in this oct...it may happen that i need to renew my 457 visa whilst waiting for the PR ( 457 expires in april 17)...so i have to be cautious about this.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


I would not worry at all. Before you even think of renewing your 457 you will have your PR.


----------



## nikhil_k

jairichi said:


> I would not worry at all. Before you even think of renewing your 457 you will have your PR.


Inshah Allah 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

nikhil_k said:


> Inshah Allah
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Can you update your signature plz?


----------



## rosharma9

Greetings everyone.

It is with great pleasure I like to announce that I received the Grant today.

This forum has been a guide and companion. Thank you everyone for your suggestions, recommendations, help and wishes. Congratulations to those who got the visa and best wishes to the people who are waiting.

You can see my timeline on the signature below.


----------



## ozairalikhan

rosharma9 said:


> Greetings everyone.
> 
> It is with great pleasure I like to announce that I received the Grant today.
> 
> This forum has been a guide and companion. Thank you everyone for your suggestions, recommendations, help and wishes. Congratulations to those who got the visa and best wishes to the people who are waiting.
> 
> You can see my timeline on the signature below.


Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## ozairalikhan

summy1986 said:


> Hello Friends, Today I imported my application to my own immiaccount and noticed that my agent has not submitted Spouse Master Degree certificate... So i uploaded it myself....
> 
> 1) Is it OK to perform this action ? I have not informed my agent about application import.
> 
> 2) Is is OK to import application ??
> 
> 
> .


Hi can you please share process of importing application in my own immi account?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

rosharma9 said:


> Greetings everyone.
> 
> It is with great pleasure I like to announce that I received the Grant today.
> 
> This forum has been a guide and companion. Thank you everyone for your suggestions, recommendations, help and wishes. Congratulations to those who got the visa and best wishes to the people who are waiting.
> 
> You can see my timeline on the signature below.


Looks like Sept applicants are getting grant. Congratulations

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozybound

Even I want to understand the process to import the immi account under my name. I received the grant two days ago and had applied through an agent. My passport is due to expire in 7 months time and i am planning to renew it. So its essential to import the immi account which is created by my agent.

Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Duchessroye

rosharma9 said:


> Greetings everyone.
> 
> It is with great pleasure I like to announce that I received the Grant today.
> 
> This forum has been a guide and companion. Thank you everyone for your suggestions, recommendations, help and wishes. Congratulations to those who got the visa and best wishes to the people who are waiting.
> 
> You can see my timeline on the signature below.


Congrats


----------



## Duchessroye

I've been meaning to post in this thread to express my appreciation and gratitude to all for invaluable information provided here. This is the first thread I check in the mornings when I get up and last before I go to bed. You all have been very helpful. Thank you

My Timeline:
261311 - Analyst Programmer
27/06/2016 - ACS +ve
22/08/2016 - TOEFL iBT (L24/30 R28/30 S26/30 W28/30)
23/08/2016 - EOI Submitted
14/09/2016 - Invitation
16/09/2016 - Visa Lodged
16/09/2016 - Documents uploaded (excluding medical and PCC)
26/09/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - Medical and PCC
27/09/2016 - Medical and PCC uploaded
06/10/2016 - Medical cleared


Just awaiting the golden email (as it is frequently referred to here).


----------



## sm8764

rosharma9 said:


> Greetings everyone.
> 
> It is with great pleasure I like to announce that I received the Grant today.
> 
> This forum has been a guide and companion. Thank you everyone for your suggestions, recommendations, help and wishes. Congratulations to those who got the visa and best wishes to the people who are waiting.
> 
> You can see my timeline on the signature below.


Greetings .... congrates !!! Best of luck

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## summy1986

ozairalikhan said:


> Hi can you please share process of importing application in my own immi account?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Its very easy.... Make an IMMIACCOUNT of your own.... take TRN number from your agent.... Login to your immiaccount.... click import application... fill details like TRN number, DOB, Name, etc... and you will see your application imported to your immiaccount...


----------



## sultan_azam

1. I intend to apply for my wife and child as part of my family for the subject visa. My wife has spent some time in Saudi Arabia (June 2008 to February 2010), however she is with me in Qatar now. I have checked and as per the authorities, the provision of Police Character Certificate to non-residents (people outside KSA) is not possible. Can you kindly guide me whether in this case, the requirement for a PCC from Saudi Arabia can be wiaved off or do I have to submit an alternate document.

*apply for KSA PCC at their embassy in your country, wait for their written reply stating refusal to give pcc to non-residents, this you can show to DIBP authority, without any written evidence they wont believe, 

it is also possible that you may get KSA PCCw/o any hassle, in that case you are good to go *

2. Secondly, my wife has also done Masters from Australia (February 2010 to June 2011). Does she require a Police Character Certificate for this period as well. If yes, then what is the process and documents required.* she needs an australian pcc*

3. I also wanted to confirm whether the results of IELTS Academic can be utilized for application of 189 class visa or is IELTS General Mandatory ? *it can be utilized*

4. Lastly, where am I exactly supposed to file the application. There is an 'Apply' option open now on skillselect, also I read I have to register on immiaccount to Apply. Can someone please guide me briefly on the procedure.

*when you click this apply button in skillselect it will take you to immiaccount website and make your register and so on, so go ahead with that*


----------



## sultan_azam

rosharma9 said:


> Greetings everyone.
> 
> It is with great pleasure I like to announce that I received the Grant today.
> 
> This forum has been a guide and companion. Thank you everyone for your suggestions, recommendations, help and wishes. Congratulations to those who got the visa and best wishes to the people who are waiting.
> 
> You can see my timeline on the signature below.



congratulations for the golden mail


----------



## tk123

Can someone please point me to a link to get the format/procedure for Statutory Declaration.

Thanks in advance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak12

Finally I've lodged my visa on 17th Oct and uploaded all documents on 20th Oct.

Points : 30 Age, 20 PTE, 15 Education, 5 Work Ex., No points claimed for spouse.

I've uploaded following documents to support my claim:
-Passport New, Old & Old with immigration stamps
-Medical Referral Letter
-PTE Result
-ACS assessment letter
-Degree Certificate, Transcript & Marksheet
-High School & Intermediate (Senior Secondary) Certificate & Marksheet with Translation (certificate, marksheet & translation in single PDF)
-Birth Certificate, PAN Card, Aadhar Card, High School certificate (Proof of Age)
-Previous Company1 : offer letter, relieving letter, experience letter, form 16, payslips, reference letter, appraisal letter (no points claimed)
-Previous Company2 : offer letter, relieving letter, experience letter, form 16, payslips, reference letter (points claimed for 3 months out of 8)
-Current Company : offer letter, appraisal letters (4), payslips, company letter w/o R&R, Statutory Declaration from colleague, bank statements, form 16 (4 Years)
-PCC India with Stamp on passport
-Form 80 & 1221
-Resume : Uploaded this in normal Indian format.
-Passport size color photograph - Not Required but I uploaded.


For Spouse:
-Passport New, Old & Old with immigration stamps
-Medical Referral Letter
-Functional English letter from Master's & Bachelor's college.
-Master Degree Certificate & Transcript, University name change letter
-Bachelor Degree Certificate & Transcript
-High School & Intermediate (Senior Secondary) Certificate & Marksheet
-Birth Certificate, PAN Card, Aadhar Card
-Marriage Certificate, Marriage & Name change Affidavit (Submitted this affidavit for Spouse name addition in passport also)
-PCC India with Stamp on passport
-Form 80 & 1221
-Passport size color photograph - Not Required but uploaded.

Is there anything else do I need to upload or this is fine?


----------



## GSG

jairichi said:


> Having applied a PR visa (showing immigration intent) it is highly unlikely you will be able to get a visitor visa where you have to demonstrate non-immigration intent i.e. showing strong ties to home country.


Hi

Thanks for your comment, I think I better wait for the clear confirmation from DIBP first before making any decision.


----------



## ahsan771991

Hey I had a small query?
Can I upload PCC and medical at the time of lodgement ?

Even before the case officer asks for it
Just to expedite the process


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## razjoee

ahsan771991 said:


> Hey I had a small query?
> Can I upload PCC and medical at the time of lodgement ?
> 
> Even before the case officer asks for it
> Just to expedite the process
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Certainly sir,
The moment you wait to process and upload any document that is required or may be asked for, that may delay the process as the CO will then ask for it, then wait for you to action and respond to his query and then may probably check your account again after 28 days or something. Its always best to frontload everything that bolsters your case to your CO - it gives you a better chance of a direct grant.


----------



## ahsan771991

razjoee said:


> Certainly sir,
> The moment you wait to process and upload any document that is required or may be asked for, that may delay the process as the CO will then ask for it, then wait for you to action and respond to his query and then may probably check your account again after 28 days or something. Its always best to frontload everything that bolsters your case to your CO - it gives you a better chance of a direct grant.




Thanks a lot bro
Since I am claiming no points for experience and am a single applicant 
I was hoping for an early outcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## razjoee

jairichi said:


> I would not worry at all. Before you even think of renewing your 457 you will have your PR.


From a general perspective Jairichi you're quite right. But that's assuming he has received invitation and lodged the visa. His signature seems to show that he's waiting for invitation now. Am not sure what class he will apply for and how many points he has. All depends on the current invitation trends for 261111 occupation code vis-a-vis the points he has. For example if he were an Accountant General 221111 with 60 points (or 65 points on a very recent DOE) I'd advise that he renew his 457 as he'd really be in for a long wait (probably futile too) I think the points breakdown will clarify most of what remains unclear.


----------



## razjoee

ahsan771991 said:


> Thanks a lot bro
> Since I am claiming no points for experience and am a single applicant
> I was hoping for an early outcome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your case will ordinarily be a simple one and would most probably be decided very early. I was a single applicant too, though i claimed 5 points (about 4 years) for work experience. Just ensure that when you lodge, everything is in place for case officer to simply finalise your case and CLICK that SEND button on your golden email.


----------



## jairichi

razjoee said:


> From a general perspective Jairichi you're quite right. But that's assuming he has received invitation and lodged the visa. His signature seems to show that he's waiting for invitation now. Am not sure what class he will apply for and how many points he has. All depends on the current invitation trends for 261111 occupation code vis-a-vis the points he has. For example if he were an Accountant General 221111 with 60 points (or 65 points on a very recent DOE) I'd advise that he renew his 457 as he'd really be in for a long wait (probably futile too) I think the points breakdown will clarify most of what remains unclear.


I agree with you. But, the following is his post:

"Thanks for sharing this....i am on 457 and and


> applied for PR in this oct.
Click to expand...

..it may happen that i need to renew my 457 visa whilst waiting for the PR ( 457 expires in april 17)...so i have to be cautious about this.

The one quoted made me believe that he had already lodged his application and is waiting for the outcome though his signature contradicts that. That is one reason in the following post I asked him to update his signature.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Hi Everyone,

I have applied for PR. CO assigned docs and meds submitted. Now I want to switch my job. Do I have to notify my CO. If so, how do I do it? I mean which forms?

Regards,


----------



## momentum

I have heard that after importing your application in immiaccount, if you make any changes or upload documents, this will create two accounts (one for the agent uploading and one for u) and may cause problems, is that correct?

Secondly, do we see the grant email on the immiaccount we have imported application on or does it only goto the agent?


----------



## BHPS

rosharma9 said:


> Greetings everyone.
> 
> It is with great pleasure I like to announce that I received the Grant today.
> 
> This forum has been a guide and companion. Thank you everyone for your suggestions, recommendations, help and wishes. Congratulations to those who got the visa and best wishes to the people who are waiting.
> 
> You can see my timeline on the signature below.


Congratulations.


----------



## deepak12

Added Form 26AS for Current Company (except starting year form) and both previous company, and uploaded ITR for last 3 years.

Now hoping that CO won't ask for any other documents.



deepak12 said:


> Finally I've lodged my visa on 17th Oct and uploaded all documents on 20th Oct.
> 
> Points : 30 Age, 20 PTE, 15 Education, 5 Work Ex., No points claimed for spouse.
> 
> I've uploaded following documents to support my claim:
> -Passport New, Old & Old with immigration stamps
> -Medical Referral Letter
> -PTE Result
> -ACS assessment letter
> -Degree Certificate, Transcript & Marksheet
> -High School & Intermediate (Senior Secondary) Certificate & Marksheet with Translation (certificate, marksheet & translation in single PDF)
> -Birth Certificate, PAN Card, Aadhar Card, High School certificate (Proof of Age)
> -Previous Company1 : offer letter, relieving letter, experience letter, form 16, payslips, reference letter, appraisal letter (no points claimed)
> -Previous Company2 : offer letter, relieving letter, experience letter, form 16, payslips, reference letter (points claimed for 3 months out of 8)
> -Current Company : offer letter, appraisal letters (4), payslips, company letter w/o R&R, Statutory Declaration from colleague, bank statements, form 16 (4 Years)
> -PCC India with Stamp on passport
> -Form 80 & 1221
> -Resume : Uploaded this in normal Indian format.
> -Passport size color photograph - Not Required but I uploaded.
> 
> 
> For Spouse:
> -Passport New, Old & Old with immigration stamps
> -Medical Referral Letter
> -Functional English letter from Master's & Bachelor's college.
> -Master Degree Certificate & Transcript, University name change letter
> -Bachelor Degree Certificate & Transcript
> -High School & Intermediate (Senior Secondary) Certificate & Marksheet
> -Birth Certificate, PAN Card, Aadhar Card
> -Marriage Certificate, Marriage & Name change Affidavit (Submitted this affidavit for Spouse name addition in passport also)
> -PCC India with Stamp on passport
> -Form 80 & 1221
> -Passport size color photograph - Not Required but uploaded.
> 
> Is there anything else do I need to upload or this is fine?


----------



## Manan008

Guys i have already uploaded 1221... but now there is this additional tab under attached documents and health assessment name as provide character assessment.


It says based on information provided we need further information so please fill a new form 1221.

Is it a co contact ? cause there is no information provided button.
What should i do ?


----------



## momentum

Manan008 said:


> Guys i have already uploaded 1221... but now there is this additional tab under attached documents and health assessment name as provide character assessment.
> 
> 
> It says based on information provided we need further information so please fill a new form 1221.
> 
> Is it a co contact ? cause there is no information provided button.
> What should i do ?


I dont see any such option in my immiaccount, its only attach documents and view health assessment for all the applicants. Are you doing the process on your own or through an agent?


----------



## Manan008

momentum said:


> I dont see any such option in my immiaccount, its only attach documents and view health assessment for all the applicants. Are you doing the process on your own or through an agent?


On my own. It wasn't there until yesterday. But today when i logged in it was there.
What should i do ?


----------



## momentum

Manan008 said:


> On my own. It wasn't there until yesterday. But today when i logged in it was there.
> What should i do ?


I think you should go ahead and click that option and fill any information that it asks. Did you get any such requirement from CO in your mailbox? Do it anyways, it wont harm if you fill the form 1221 again and submit it.


----------



## Manan008

momentum said:


> I think you should go ahead and click that option and fill any information that it asks. Did you get any such requirement from CO in your mailbox? Do it anyways, it wont harm if you fill the form 1221 again and submit it.


Yaar it only allows me to download the form 1221. Nothing else.No i didnt get any mail from CO. THe information provided button is also not there. Also the status is still received.


----------



## utkrsh

Hello guys,

I have uploaded the asked document (PCC) by the CO on Oct-10-2016. Since then the status of my application is "assessment in progress". Just out of curiosity and anxiety want to know: - 

1. if there is any possible estimate about grant timeline ?
2. Should I expect employment verification in the mean time ? 
3. I left the last Organisation for which I am claiming point and had mentioned the new organisation details in the visa application marked as not relevant. do I need to upload any document towards my current organisation, any suggestions ? 

thanks


----------



## momentum

Manan008 said:


> <*SNIP*> - *see previous post*


<*SNIP*> *See Rule 10: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

Have you filled out the latest form 80 and 1221 and havent skipped any important information?


----------



## Manan008

momentum said:


> Please see the below link and read post # 135, this guy faced a similar situation as yours and later got an email after a couple of weeks to provide further information which is mentioned on page 8.
> <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator
> *
> Have you filled out the latest form 80 and 1221 and havent skipped any important information?


yes its the same form.


----------



## Manan008

Manan008 said:


> yes its the same form.


I have uploaded the form again but that tab is still there.


----------



## Manan008

Manan008 said:


> Guys i have already uploaded 1221... but now there is this additional tab under attached documents and health assessment name as provide character assessment.
> 
> 
> It says based on information provided we need further information so please fill a new form 1221.
> 
> Is it a co contact ? cause there is no information provided button.
> What should i do ?


Jairichi would really love your feedback on it.


----------



## rosharma9

How did you fill form 1221? I have seen in this forum that CO requested the form again if you have used pen.
I think you can re-upload the form 1221 as it has been asked.

Also, check you have authorized the electronic correspondence, if you are not receiving email. In such case you might need to submit form 1193.



Manan008 said:


> Guys i have already uploaded 1221... but now there is this additional tab under attached documents and health assessment name as provide character assessment.
> 
> 
> It says based on information provided we need further information so please fill a new form 1221.
> 
> Is it a co contact ? cause there is no information provided button.
> What should i do ?


----------



## Manan008

rosharma9 said:


> How did you fill form 1221? I have seen in this forum that CO requested the form again if you have used pen.
> I think you can re-upload the form 1221 as it has been asked.
> 
> Also, check you have authorized the electronic correspondence, if you are not receiving email. In such case you might need to submit form 1193.


They didnt send any email.. And i electronically filled it. Just like form 80.. Only thing i did wrong was i put the date 27 sep 2015 while signing both form 80 and 1221.


----------



## justin787

Manan008 said:


> I have uploaded the form again but that tab is still there.


Don't worry about the tab, I have had that same tab since the day I've lodged my visa, so I'm sure it's automatic based on the information provided. 

Mine however isn't for form 1221 but rather for form 80 but it still says the same thing.

Something along the lines of "Based on the information provided, you should fill up and upload form 80"

Needless to say, I've uploaded form 80 since day one and the tab is still there, so again, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## tk123

deepak12 said:


> Added Form 26AS for Current Company (except starting year form) and both previous company, and uploaded ITR for last 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Now hoping that CO won't ask for any other documents.




thanks a lot for sharing. this is very helpful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

for Previous Countries of Residence -- how far back does the info has to be.

secondly, if i havent changed the country but lived at multiple addresses, do I need to add them all separately?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahsan771991

Hey everybody 
I have submitted my EOI with 65 points for industrial engineering 

Occupation ceiling stands at 1045/1539 as per 28 Sep with oct 12 round not documented as of yet
What you do you think are my chances of an invite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

tk123 said:


> for Previous Countries of Residence -- how far back does the info has to be.
> 
> secondly, if i havent changed the country but lived at multiple addresses, do I need to add them all separately?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



past 10 years, 

if there have been major changes like city/county then mention them otherwise..............


----------



## sultan_azam

ahsan771991 said:


> Hey everybody
> I have submitted my EOI with 65 points for industrial engineering
> 
> Occupation ceiling stands at 1045/1539 as per 28 Sep with oct 12 round not documented as of yet
> What you do you think are my chances of an invite
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what is your date of EoI submission ??

invites are getting exhausted at alarming rates for 2335xx, if trend of 28 Sept round is followed than you may get invited, hopefully


----------



## ahsan771991

19 oct 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karthiktk

*Grant!!!*

Finally got the grant today  Thanks for all your inputs. Even though I applied through an agent, this forum helped me with lots of basic questions and also gave good insight about the process.

Thanks and all the best for everyone waiting for the grant.

Below is my timeline:

261313 - Software Engineer
18/7/2016 - EOI submitted 65 points
31/8/2016 - Invite Received
08/9/2016 - 189 Lodged
19/9/2016 - CO contact -PCC, Medicals & Spouse Funcational English proof (Adelaide) 
27/9/2016 - Provided PCC, Medicals & college & school certificate
21/10/2016 - Grant
21/9/2017 - IED


----------



## Bhavna1

Do we need to submit this form 1193 with our application while applying for email communication? And where this will attached?

Thanks



rosharma9 said:


> How did you fill form 1221? I have seen in this forum that CO requested the form again if you have used pen.
> I think you can re-upload the form 1221 as it has been asked.
> 
> Also, check you have authorized the electronic correspondence, if you are not receiving email. In such case you might need to submit form 1193.


----------



## jairichi

Manan008 said:


> Jairichi would really love your feedback on it.


As other members mentioned fill the forms correctly and upload them. In addition, if you want you can send them as an email attachment to GSM mail ID


----------



## justin787

karthiktk said:


> Finally got the grant today  Thanks for all your inputs. Even though I applied through an agent, this forum helped me with lots of basic questions and also gave good insight about the process.
> 
> Thanks and all the best for everyone waiting for the grant.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 18/7/2016 - EOI submitted 65 points
> 31/8/2016 - Invite Received
> 08/9/2016 - 189 Lodged
> 19/9/2016 - CO contact -PCC, Medicals & Spouse Funcational English proof (Adelaide)
> 27/9/2016 - Provided PCC, Medicals & college & school certificate
> 21/10/2016 - Grant
> 21/9/2017 - IED


Congratulations bro! We have a very similar timeline. Lodge date, co contact and provided documents were all within 1 or 2 days of each other.
Hopefully I get mine soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jairichi

justin787 said:


> Congratulations bro! We have a very similar timeline. Lodge date, co contact and provided documents were all within 1 or 2 days of each other.
> Hopefully I get mine soon :fingerscrossed:


You are moving from Canada to Australia?


----------



## justin787

jairichi said:


> You are moving from Canada to Australia?


Yes  ... Pretty sure I'm not the first person to do so.


----------



## Zone

*Invoice for functional English*

Hi 
I requested to my CO to generate invoice ( to pay for my wife's functional English)
I requested on 26 July 2016 and the status is application in process it already more than 2 month 

Suggest me, if anyone know what should I do?


----------



## lakhvinder1

In India, normally ITR are password protected, do we need to remove password from Form 26 and ITR before uploading or we can mention the password in a sheet or something. Even some of my salary slips are password protected.


----------



## v.singh9256

lakhvinder1 said:


> In India, normally ITR are password protected, do we need to remove password from Form 26 and ITR before uploading or we can mention the password in a sheet or something. Even some of my salary slips are password protected.


Take printouts of itr and payslips, get them notorized and then upload them as new pdf files. 

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak12

lakhvinder1 said:


> In India, normally ITR are password protected, do we need to remove password from Form 26 and ITR before uploading or we can mention the password in a sheet or something. Even some of my salary slips are password protected.


You can hit print button in adobe reader, and then choose option print to file/documents and save as pdf. 
New file will be normal pdf file without any password protection.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

karthiktk said:


> Finally got the grant today  Thanks for all your inputs. Even though I applied through an agent, this forum helped me with lots of basic questions and also gave good insight about the process.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and all the best for everyone waiting for the grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 
> 
> 
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 
> 18/7/2016 - EOI submitted 65 points
> 
> 31/8/2016 - Invite Received
> 
> 08/9/2016 - 189 Lodged
> 
> 19/9/2016 - CO contact -PCC, Medicals & Spouse Funcational English proof (Adelaide)
> 
> 27/9/2016 - Provided PCC, Medicals & college & school certificate
> 
> 21/10/2016 - Grant
> 
> 21/9/2017 - IED




congratsss!!! 

did the CO ask for school certificates?? i have just mentioned bachelors and masters in my application. were these required for the spouse as well??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

justin787 said:


> Yes  ... Pretty sure I'm not the first person to do so.


Yes, I know another friend moving from Canada to Australia 
I have my Canada EE profile with 451 points as a backup.


----------



## tk123

justin787 said:


> Yes  ... Pretty sure I'm not the first person to do so.




any specific reason?? just to enlighten your friends on this forum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

Zone said:


> Hi
> I requested to my CO to generate invoice ( to pay for my wife's functional English)
> I requested on 26 July 2016 and the status is application in process it already more than 2 month
> 
> Suggest me, if anyone know what should I do?


You need to call DIBP and remind them.


----------



## karthiktk

tk123 said:


> congratsss!!!
> 
> did the CO ask for school certificates?? i have just mentioned bachelors and masters in my application. were these required for the spouse as well??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks...They just asked to provide Spouse Functional English proof. We have got Medium of instruction letter from both school and college, so provided that. I believe any one should be enough. Actually I front loaded those letters, but for some reason the CO asked the proof again and we had to send them again through email... looks like she missed to notice them in the first instance.


----------



## karthiktk

justin787 said:


> Congratulations bro! We have a very similar timeline. Lodge date, co contact and provided documents were all within 1 or 2 days of each other.
> Hopefully I get mine soon :fingerscrossed:


Thanks mate.. hope you will get soon... mostly within next week!


----------



## Manan008

jairichi said:


> As other members mentioned fill the forms correctly and upload them. In addition, if you want you can send them as an email attachment to GSM mail ID


What their mail id ?


----------



## ahsan771991

Are candidates ranked as per points and then DOE ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tan011

I have applied on 12th October and submitted all documents. How long I should expect to wait for it? When they open my files? Please senior give me some idea.
Onshore 
Accountant 70 points
Documents submitted:
Passport 
Birth certificate 
All pcc
Medical done
Skill assessment and uni all certificate 
Pte result
Py certificate 
NAATI letter
Form 80 and 1221
Photo


----------



## Abubakr

Congratulations for all guys who got the grant, it seems that those who applied on september only are getting it this days.

Wish they start looking at our applications waiting from july


----------



## tgurmani

ahsan771991 said:


> Are candidates ranked as per points and then DOE ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes. Be patient u will get ITA soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanish

ahsan771991 said:


> Are candidates ranked as per points and then DOE ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes.

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## justin787

tk123 said:


> any specific reason?? just to enlighten your friends on this forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While I think the economic situation is slightly better and more stable in Australia and the amazing weather compared to Canada's harsh winters I would say at the end it's a personal decision.
Sometimes you just need a fresh start in life.


----------



## tgurmani

justin787 said:


> While I think the economic situation is slightly better and more stable in Australia and the amazing weather compared to Canada's harsh winters I would say at the end it's a personal decision.
> 
> Sometimes you just need a fresh start in life.




Totally agree with you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavna1

Hi, 

I am filling 189 visa application and I have a question in the country of Usual country of residence. I am a student and is on student visa in other country than my home country. When I click the ? button for help it says 
For Student visas:
The term 'usual country of residence' refers to the applicant's home country.

What should I put, India or the country where I am currently living. I am living here for 3 years now. 

Any experienced student.

Thank


----------



## andreyx108b

Bhavna1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am filling 189 visa application and I have a question in the country of Usual country of residence. I am a student and is on student visa in other country than my home country. When I click the ? button for help it says
> For Student visas:
> The term 'usual country of residence' refers to the applicant's home country.
> 
> What should I put, India or the country where I am currently living. I am living here for 3 years now.
> 
> Any experienced student.
> 
> Thank




Where you spent 50% + of the year is the country of your usual residence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skullcrusher

Same here, applied in July n the waiting game continues &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## yadavtinu

A few more questions regarding visa application :
1. Is bank statements mandatory to support employment. One of the bank which had my salary account for 3+ years charging insane amount (9660INR) for this. So instead of bank statement I got a letter from Bank stating that my account was in HSBC bank. It also mentions opening date and last salary credit date and company name from which salary was credited. I think it's okay. But need your advice.
2. I also got transcripts from my university now, however, I didn't submit these at time of assessment. I want to know, can I open the envelope to scan these. Because it's seal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

yadavtinu said:


> A few more questions regarding visa application :
> 1. Is bank statements mandatory to support employment. One of the bank which had my salary account for 3+ years charging insane amount (9660INR) for this. So instead of bank statement I got a letter from Bank stating that my account was in HSBC bank. It also mentions opening date and last salary credit date and company name from which salary was credited. I think it's okay. But need your advice.
> 2. I also got transcripts from my university now, however, I didn't submit these at time of assessment. I want to know, can I open the envelope to scan these. Because it's seal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1. If you are submitting other documents related to payment from employer(pay slips,tax documents etc) bank statements would not be mandatory. The letter you have can accompany pther documents. But if you do not have other documents then you would need to provide the bank statement in order to support your claim. 
2. Yes you can open the envelope and scan the transcript to be uploaded on the immi account


----------



## yadavtinu

vikaschandra said:


> 1. If you are submitting other documents related to payment from employer(pay slips,tax documents etc) bank statements would not be mandatory. The letter you have can accompany pther documents. But if you do not have other documents then you would need to provide the bank statement in order to support your claim.
> 
> 2. Yes you can open the envelope and scan the transcript to be uploaded on the immi account




Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fdesai

Hello Experts/Expats,

I have few questions regarding the visa lodging process and feel that if these answers gets clarified by some expats/experts will clarify most of the doubts one might have regarding the process.

I would be very grateful if experts could help with some of the below queries for which they are sure of. 

1. Which all documents we need to submit EXACTLY. I have listed down below. please let me know if anything is missing

1.1 -- Skill assessment letter from ACS ( should we get this also certified and then upload the scanned copy or attaching the softcopy sent by ACS is enough)
1.2 Points based documents
--- Passport
---IELTS/PTE results [ _do we need to take photo copy of this and get it certified and then upload it ? ] [Is this needed for spouse as well to prove functional English]_
---All employment related joining/relieving letters _[ do we need to submit the salary slips also . if yes, how many. My husband has been in job from 10 years]_
---All education related documents _[Is transcript required during visa lodging or marksheets with subject names and degree certificate would suffice?]_

Apart from this, i have heard that bank statements is also necessary _(no clue why....do we need to show any particular funds availability also ? What should be the duration of bank statement? )_ _Should that be a joint account for primary applicant and spouse?_
1.3 - Birth certificate or Passport (as identity proof and age proof) - for both- primary and spouse
1.4 - Marriage Certificate
1.5 - IELTS/PTE _(for both - primary applicant and spouse??)_
1.6 - Health certificate _[when to do this before invite, after invite or when CO demands]_
1.7 - PCC _[when to do this before invite, after invite or when CO demands]_
One important point is :- can we use the same certified copies of employment and education related documents which we sent to ACS (the skills assessment agency).
Because the date of certification is older there. Do they need only the recently certified copies ?

2. Incase any document is missing, will the Case Office give time/instruction to submit it. Is the time given by him sufficient?

3. What is the process of obtaining health certificate.

4. What is the process of obtaining Police Clearance Certificate. Shall we do this only when CO asks or shall we get this beforehand? DIBP site says - _"You must meet certain character requirements. You must be prepared to provide a police certificate from each country you have lived in for 12 months or more during the past 10 years after you turned 16 years of age. Do not arrange for police certificates until we ask you to."_

5. Is it necessary to have spouse name endorsed on each other's passport ?? ( or the marriage certificate will serve the purpose).

6. Does my wife need to give English exam to show her functional level skills in English. She has done her BCA and MSc IT in English medium (total 5 years) and can get a letter from college/univeristy stating that the medium of instructions were in English.

I hope answers to this questions by experts will clarify most of the doubts of those who are in the process of doing this. 

Hope this helps..!!
Thank you..!!
Best wishes to all in their processing..!!


----------



## tk123

in the visa application, under the section for National Identity Documents, does it have to be documents issued by country of nationality or can also be documents issued by country of residence?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

is Form 80 and 1221 required for spouse as well?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

tk123 said:


> in the visa application, under the section for National Identity Documents, does it have to be documents issued by country of nationality or can also be documents issued by country of residence?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


YES id document from country of current residence will work


----------



## vikaschandra

tk123 said:


> is Form 80 and 1221 required for spouse as well??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## roshand79

tk123 said:


> is Form 80 and 1221 required for spouse as well??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




For all migrants age 16 and over


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

tk123 said:


> is form 80 and 1221 required for spouse as well??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


yes.


----------



## aussiedream87

tk123 said:


> in the visa application, under the section for National Identity Documents, does it have to be documents issued by country of nationality or can also be documents issued by country of residence?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It can be anything issued by country of nationality. It can be passport, voters id, population card etc. Also country of residence will also work I suppose.


----------



## tk123

aussiedream87 said:


> It can be anything issued by country of nationality. It can be passport, voters id, population card etc.




how about the country of residence. can Identity Cards or Driving Lisence be included.

in the case of my son, he was born here and has birth certificate from my country of residence


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgurmani

fdesai said:


> Hello Experts/Expats,
> 
> I have few questions regarding the visa lodging process and feel that if these answers gets clarified by some expats/experts will clarify most of the doubts one might have regarding the process.
> 
> I would be very grateful if experts could help with some of the below queries for which they are sure of.
> 
> 1. Which all documents we need to submit EXACTLY. I have listed down below. please let me know if anything is missing
> 
> 1.1 -- Skill assessment letter from ACS ( should we get this also certified and then upload the scanned copy or attaching the softcopy sent by ACS is enough)
> 1.2 Points based documents
> --- Passport
> ---IELTS/PTE results [ _do we need to take photo copy of this and get it certified and then upload it ? ] [Is this needed for spouse as well to prove functional English]_
> ---All employment related joining/relieving letters _[ do we need to submit the salary slips also . if yes, how many. My husband has been in job from 10 years]_
> ---All education related documents _[Is transcript required during visa lodging or marksheets with subject names and degree certificate would suffice?]_
> 
> Apart from this, i have heard that bank statements is also necessary _(no clue why....do we need to show any particular funds availability also ? What should be the duration of bank statement? )_ _Should that be a joint account for primary applicant and spouse?_
> 1.3 - Birth certificate or Passport (as identity proof and age proof) - for both- primary and spouse
> 1.4 - Marriage Certificate
> 1.5 - IELTS/PTE _(for both - primary applicant and spouse??)_
> 1.6 - Health certificate _[when to do this before invite, after invite or when CO demands]_
> 1.7 - PCC _[when to do this before invite, after invite or when CO demands]_
> One important point is :- can we use the same certified copies of employment and education related documents which we sent to ACS (the skills assessment agency).
> Because the date of certification is older there. Do they need only the recently certified copies ?
> 
> 2. Incase any document is missing, will the Case Office give time/instruction to submit it. Is the time given by him sufficient?
> 
> 3. What is the process of obtaining health certificate.
> 
> 4. What is the process of obtaining Police Clearance Certificate. Shall we do this only when CO asks or shall we get this beforehand? DIBP site says - _"You must meet certain character requirements. You must be prepared to provide a police certificate from each country you have lived in for 12 months or more during the past 10 years after you turned 16 years of age. Do not arrange for police certificates until we ask you to."_
> 
> 5. Is it necessary to have spouse name endorsed on each other's passport ?? ( or the marriage certificate will serve the purpose).
> 
> 6. Does my wife need to give English exam to show her functional level skills in English. She has done her BCA and MSc IT in English medium (total 5 years) and can get a letter from college/univeristy stating that the medium of instructions were in English.
> 
> I hope answers to this questions by experts will clarify most of the doubts of those who are in the process of doing this.
> 
> Hope this helps..!!
> Thank you..!!
> Best wishes to all in their processing..!!




1.1- original letter without any certification for skill assessment
1.2 a) salary slip is required to proof your employ episodes, if you any other document not issued by employer can be submitted like PF statement/ tax return/ bank statements
b) yes transcript is mandatory
1.5 main applicant IELTs/PTE with minimum 6 is mandatory for spouse any document which shows he/she has functional language capabilities, like submit letter from university/school/college otherwise need to submit result letter for Ielts/pte
1.6 when u have been asked based on confirmation that u received HAP ID: you will be provided with HAP ID to book and pay the fees with AUS laboratories, visit on that date and reports will be sent directly
1.7 PCC only when requested, however u can start working on arranging them, the day u submitted the visa application along with fees, ensure it should be minimum 6 months valid for current country, as visa process may take 6 months 
5) not necessary they need translated (NAATI) marriage certificate. 
6) upto u but i would recommend if u have time and money ask her to go for ielts it will help her in learning english and after moving to AUS in case for further studies. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

tk123 said:


> how about the country of residence. can Identity Cards or Driving Lisence be included.
> 
> in the case of my son, he was born here and has birth certificate from my country of residence
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely you can


----------



## w4s33m

If you've paid, then you should start uploading all documents that you think are relevant. Dont wait for CO to ask for docs. tht delays the process.

If you have the docs, upload them, including pcc.


----------



## maverick19

Hi guys
I might have to travel to Aus next month. Have been waiting for my PR. My employment verification was done last week (call from AHC to the experience letter's authorised signatory plus mail to HR).
I already have a tourist visa to Aus. it is valid till march 2017.

If I get the grant while I'm in Aus., would I need to come back to home country and then go back to Aus again? Also, any idea if travelling to Aus on tourist visa would affect my PR grant adversely. I can't think of any, but if anyone has any different experience or thoughts kindly let me know..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

yadavtinu said:


> A few more questions regarding visa application :
> 1. Is bank statements mandatory to support employment. One of the bank which had my salary account for 3+ years charging insane amount (9660INR) for this. So instead of bank statement I got a letter from Bank stating that my account was in HSBC bank. It also mentions opening date and last salary credit date and company name from which salary was credited. I think it's okay. But need your advice.
> 2. I also got transcripts from my university now, however, I didn't submit these at time of assessment. I want to know, can I open the envelope to scan these. Because it's seal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1. bank statement are third party evidences, it is not mandatory but asked by case officer in some cases
what letter you have should suffice

2. what for you got the transcripts ?? if it is for immigration then pen the envelope and scan


----------



## sultan_azam

fdesai said:


> Hello Experts/Expats,
> 
> I have few questions regarding the visa lodging process and feel that if these answers gets clarified by some expats/experts will clarify most of the doubts one might have regarding the process.
> 
> I would be very grateful if experts could help with some of the below queries for which they are sure of.
> 
> 1. Which all documents we need to submit EXACTLY. I have listed down below. please let me know if anything is missing
> 
> 1.1 -- Skill assessment letter from ACS ( should we get this also certified and then upload the scanned copy or attaching the softcopy sent by ACS is enough)* required *
> 1.2 Points based documents
> --- Passport * for all applicants in the visa application*
> ---IELTS/PTE results [ _do we need to take photo copy of this and get it certified and then upload it ? ] [Is this needed for spouse as well to prove functional English]_ * if its IELTS then scan and upload, if PTE than report has to be sent to DIBP via pearson account you used to book test, secndary applicant above 16 years can show functinal english if they can provide letter from college stating language of instruction in school/bachelors/masters was english*
> ---All employment related joining/relieving letters _[ do we need to submit the salary slips also . if yes, how many. My husband has been in job from 10 years]_ *salary slips to be provided for which you are claiming experience points*
> ---All education related documents _[Is transcript required during visa lodging or marksheets with subject names and degree certificate would suffice?]_*if you have transcript than provide that else marksheets*
> 
> Apart from this, i have heard that bank statements is also necessary _(no clue why....do we need to show any particular funds availability also ? What should be the duration of bank statement? )_ _Should that be a joint account for primary applicant and spouse?_*primary applicant's bank statement indicating xx amount was credited as salary, this is a third party evidence to prove your employment*
> 1.3 - Birth certificate or Passport (as identity proof and age proof) - for both- primary and spouse *provide birth certificate if you have*
> 1.4 - Marriage Certificate *yes required, also any of you should have spouse name in passport*
> 1.5 - IELTS/PTE _(for both - primary applicant and spouse??)_ *english test mandatory for primary applicant, for secondary applicants explained above, do read How can I prove I have competent English?
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-proficient-english
> 
> How can I prove I have superior English?*
> 1.6 - Health certificate _[when to do this before invite, after invite or when CO demands]_ * do in one week of visa filing*
> 1.7 - PCC _[when to do this before invite, after invite or when CO demands]_
> 
> *do in one week of visa filing
> *
> One important point is :- can we use the same certified copies of employment and education related documents which we sent to ACS (the skills assessment agency).
> Because the date of certification is older there. Do they need only the recently certified copies ? *yes you can*
> 
> 2. Incase any document is missing, will the Case Office give time/instruction to submit it. Is the time given by him sufficient? *yes, 28 days*
> 
> 3. What is the process of obtaining health certificate. *after filing visa application, generate HAP ID and book appointment with nearest panel physician, visit them, they will do test and upload results online*
> 
> 4. What is the process of obtaining Police Clearance Certificate. Shall we do this only when CO asks or shall we get this beforehand? DIBP site says - _"You must meet certain character requirements. You must be prepared to provide a police certificate from each country you have lived in for 12 months or more during the past 10 years after you turned 16 years of age. Do not arrange for police certificates until we ask you to."_ *you have to do it through passport seva kendra via booking an appointment for PCC(police clearance certificate), apply immediately after visa filing*
> 
> 5. Is it necessary to have spouse name endorsed on each other's passport ?? ( or the marriage certificate will serve the purpose). *it is better if any one of you have spouse name endorsed*
> 
> 6. Does my wife need to give English exam to show her functional level skills in English. She has done her BCA and MSc IT in English medium (total 5 years) and can get a letter from college/univeristy stating that the medium of instructions were in English.
> *yes, get the letter*
> I hope answers to this questions by experts will clarify most of the doubts of those who are in the process of doing this.
> 
> *i am no expert, just told what i understand*


----------



## sultan_azam

tk123 said:


> in the visa application, under the section for National Identity Documents, does it have to be documents issued by country of nationality or can also be documents issued by country of residence?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


provide the one given by country of nationality

in special cases, documents from country of residence are accepted




tk123 said:


> is Form 80 and 1221 required for spouse as well??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes, required


----------



## maverick19

Reposting:
Hi guys
I might have to travel to Aus next month. Have been waiting for my PR. My employment verification was done last week (call from AHC to the experience letter's authorised signatory plus mail to HR).
I already have a tourist visa to Aus. it is valid till march 2017.

If I get the grant while I'm in Aus., would I need to come back to home country and then go back to Aus again? Also, any idea if travelling to Aus on tourist visa would affect my PR grant adversely. I can't think of any, but if anyone has any different experience or thoughts kindly let me know..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

maverick19 said:


> Hi guys
> I might have to travel to Aus next month. Have been waiting for my PR. My employment verification was done last week (call from AHC to the experience letter's authorised signatory plus mail to HR).
> I already have a tourist visa to Aus. it is valid till march 2017.
> 
> If I get the grant while I'm in Aus., would I need to come back to home country and then go back to Aus again? Also, any idea if travelling to Aus on tourist visa would affect my PR grant adversely. I can't think of any, but if anyone has any different experience or thoughts kindly let me know..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



if you are in Australia at the time PR is issued, you need not what you are saying "*come back to home country and then go back to Aus again*"

if you are in home country than you need to visit australia before IED

i hope you have the tourist visa already with you, if it comes *after* you get PR visa then it will override PR visa and all your effort will be wasted.


----------



## maverick19

sultan_azam said:


> if you are in Australia at the time PR is issued, you need not what you are saying "*come back to home country and then go back to Aus again*"
> 
> 
> 
> if you are in home country than you need to visit australia before IED
> 
> 
> 
> i hope you have the tourist visa already with you, if it comes *after* you get PR visa then it will override PR visa and all your effort will be wasted.




Yes
I already hv the tourist visa, with last arrival date march 2017


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

maverick19 said:


> Yes
> I already hv the tourist visa, with last arrival date march 2017
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


good to go.... when you receive PR, it will have all the do's and dont's


----------



## hammadtahir

*Engineer Enquiry*

Dear Experts,
Ca any one tell me if Electrical Testing & commissioning Engineer can apply under Electrical Engineer ANZSCO Code 233311.

Thanks


----------



## Bhavna1

Hi,

I am in the process of applying visa, I haven't paid the fees yet. But I applied for PCC before (as they said it will take time), but now they gave me in a week. So I have PCC in my hand, but havnt applied for visa yet. Will this be ok to put these PCC's. I am arranging money, so I have to wait. 

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

hammadtahir said:


> Dear Experts,
> Ca any one tell me if Electrical Testing & commissioning Engineer can apply under Electrical Engineer ANZSCO Code 233311.
> 
> Thanks


your work responsibilities should match with that of electrical engineer 233311


----------



## sultan_azam

Bhavna1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the process of applying visa, I haven't paid the fees yet. But I applied for PCC before (as they said it will take time), but now they gave me in a week. So I have PCC in my hand, but havnt applied for visa yet. Will this be ok to put these PCC's. I am arranging money, so I have to wait.
> 
> Thanks


this is ok, you can use it after applying visa.

i hope you are aware of 60 days time to respond ITA


----------



## Bhavna1

sultan_azam said:


> this is ok, you can use it after applying visa.
> 
> i hope you are aware of 60 days time to respond ITA


Thanks, Yes, I have time till the start of December. The 60 days time limit is just for paying fees right?


----------



## fdesai

Thank you for your prompt response. Request your comments in queries in blue.



sultan_azam said:


> fdesai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Experts/Expats,
> 
> I have few questions regarding the visa lodging process and feel that if these answers gets clarified by some expats/experts will clarify most of the doubts one might have regarding the process.
> 
> I would be very grateful if experts could help with some of the below queries for which they are sure of.
> 
> 1. Which all documents we need to submit EXACTLY. I have listed down below. please let me know if anything is missing
> 
> 1.1 -- Skill assessment letter from ACS ( should we get this also certified and then upload the scanned copy or attaching the softcopy sent by ACS is enough)* required *
> Do we need to certify the skill assessment letter from ACS as well?
> 1.2 Points based documents
> --- Passport * for all applicants in the visa application*
> ---IELTS/PTE results [ _do we need to take photo copy of this and get it certified and then upload it ? ] [Is this needed for spouse as well to prove functional English]_ * if its IELTS then scan and upload, if PTE than report has to be sent to DIBP via pearson account you used to book test, secndary applicant above 16 years can show functinal english if they can provide letter from college stating language of instruction in school/bachelors/masters was english*
> I did send the PTE score report via pearson account post 3 days of exam. Will I get any notification when it is sent by pearson and received by DIBP?
> For spouse, just the medium of instruction letter from college/university suffice or it still depends on CO and can demand for English exam?
> ---All employment related joining/relieving letters _[ do we need to submit the salary slips also . if yes, how many. My husband has been in job from 10 years]_ *salary slips to be provided for which you are claiming experience points*
> Agree, shall get these prepared.
> ---All education related documents _[Is transcript required during visa lodging or marksheets with subject names and degree certificate would suffice?]_*if you have transcript than provide that else marksheets*
> I don't have transcript, but have all marksheets (with subject names) and degree certificate and from your answer I feel it will work.
> 
> Apart from this, i have heard that bank statements is also necessary _(no clue why....do we need to show any particular funds availability also ? What should be the duration of bank statement? )_ _Should that be a joint account for primary applicant and spouse?_*primary applicant's bank statement indicating xx amount was credited as salary, this is a third party evidence to prove your employment*
> So, in essence bank statements are just needed to prove improvement and not to show funds availability? Please confirm on this.
> 1.3 - Birth certificate or Passport (as identity proof and age proof) - for both- primary and spouse *provide birth certificate if you have*
> I don't have birth certificate, but have passport and matriculation certificate showing date of birth. Will that work?
> 1.4 - Marriage Certificate *yes required, also any of you should have spouse name in passport*
> I have marriage certificate + spouse name is there in passport.
> 1.5 - IELTS/PTE _(for both - primary applicant and spouse??)_ *english test mandatory for primary applicant, for secondary applicants explained above, do read How can I prove I have competent English?
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-proficient-english
> 
> How can I prove I have superior English?*
> 1.6 - Health certificate _[when to do this before invite, after invite or when CO demands]_ * do in one week of visa filing*
> how much tentative time does it take for getting the health certificate?
> 1.7 - PCC _[when to do this before invite, after invite or when CO demands]_
> 
> *do in one week of visa filing
> *
> how much tentative time does it take for getting the PCC from Passport office?
> what is reasoning behind doing this in a week of visa filing?
> One important point is :- can we use the same certified copies of employment and education related documents which we sent to ACS (the skills assessment agency).
> Because the date of certification is older there. Do they need only the recently certified copies ? *yes you can*
> 
> 2. Incase any document is missing, will the Case Office give time/instruction to submit it. Is the time given by him sufficient? *yes, 28 days*
> 
> 3. What is the process of obtaining health certificate. *after filing visa application, generate HAP ID and book appointment with nearest panel physician, visit them, they will do test and upload results online*
> 
> 4. What is the process of obtaining Police Clearance Certificate. Shall we do this only when CO asks or shall we get this beforehand? DIBP site says - _"You must meet certain character requirements. You must be prepared to provide a police certificate from each country you have lived in for 12 months or more during the past 10 years after you turned 16 years of age. Do not arrange for police certificates until we ask you to."_ *you have to do it through passport seva kendra via booking an appointment for PCC(police clearance certificate), apply immediately after visa filing*
> 
> 5. Is it necessary to have spouse name endorsed on each other's passport ?? ( or the marriage certificate will serve the purpose). *it is better if any one of you have spouse name endorsed*
> 
> 6. Does my wife need to give English exam to show her functional level skills in English. She has done her BCA and MSc IT in English medium (total 5 years) and can get a letter from college/univeristy stating that the medium of instructions were in English.
> *yes, get the letter*
> I hope answers to this questions by experts will clarify most of the doubts of those who are in the process of doing this.
> 
> *i am no expert, just told what i understand*
Click to expand...


----------



## aussiedream87

Bhavna1 said:


> Thanks, Yes, I have time till the start of December. The 60 days time limit is just for paying fees right?


Yes its 60 days to upload all your docs and pay your fee.


----------



## tk123

which documents have to ve notarized? all my documents are high quality scans... are these scans acceptable?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tk123 said:


> which documents have to ve notarized? all my documents are high quality scans... are these scans acceptable?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As long as they are colored you don't need to get them notarized. You should only get the black and white copies notarized.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

gonnabeexpat said:


> As long as they are colored you don't need to get them notarized. You should only get the black and white copies notarized.
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk




ok. thanks for clarity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakhvinder1

1 . I have 3-4 Salary slips from all my employers. Do i need to combine them all or I should keep it separate for each employee.
2. I don't have salary slips from my first employer, but bank account have details like "salary for June" without company name. Would it be ok?. All other companies have given salary slips and even in bank deposits their name appear.


----------



## fdesai

Thank your tgurmani for your prompt reply. I appreciate.
Request your response in the comments in blue.



tgurmani said:


> 1.1- original letter without any certification for skill assessment - Done, doable.
> 1.2 a) salary slip is required to proof your employ episodes, if you any other document not issued by employer can be submitted like PF statement/ tax return/ bank statements - Done, doable.
> b) yes transcript is mandatory
> 1.5 main applicant IELTs/PTE with minimum 6 is mandatory for spouse any document which shows he/she has functional language capabilities, like submit letter from university/school/college otherwise need to submit result letter for Ielts/pte - Will the letter from college/uni suffice or it still depends on the CO and if CO demands then spouse will have to go for English exam?
> 1.6 when u have been asked based on confirmation that u received HAP ID: you will be provided with HAP ID to book and pay the fees with AUS laboratories, visit on that date and reports will be sent directly
> Does this mean we can't get this done beforehand and can only happen after invite and when HAP ID is generated?
> 1.7 PCC only when requested, however u can start working on arranging them, the day u submitted the visa application along with fees, ensure it should be minimum 6 months valid for current country, as visa process may take 6 months
> I have all documents for PCC in place, my passport has current address as its in renewal and expecting it in a day or two. So in that case is it ok to do PCC post visa lodging? My spouse has different address from same city but her Aadhar is updated with current address. What might be the tentative time to get PCC in these cases for me and my spouse?
> 5) not necessary they need translated (NAATI) marriage certificate. - Marriage certificate is available with me.
> 6) upto u but i would recommend if u have time and money ask her to go for ielts it will help her in learning english and after moving to AUS in case for further studies. - Yes, I agree with your reasoning here.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desiswag

tk123 said:


> is Form 80 and 1221 required for spouse as well??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes...


----------



## appzam

appzam said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Below are my visa lodge and docs uploading timelines
> 
> ANZ code: 261311 (Analyst Programmer - 75 pts)
> Visa lodged: 28-Sep-16
> Docs uploaded: 03-Oct-16
> PCC uploaded: 05-Oct-16
> Medicals completed: 03-Oct-16
> 
> What is the probability of getting a CO assigned or a direct grant in the next fortnight?
> 
> Any info on the current grant status would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Got the grant last week.

This forum was very helpful especially since I did not apply through the Agent.

Thanks Guys.


----------



## Amritbains206

appzam said:


> Got the grant last week.
> 
> 
> 
> This forum was very helpful especially since I did not apply through the Agent.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Guys.




Hi,
I also applied under 261311 on 11 oct.. we have almost similar timelines. Did u claim pts for employment? If yes, was there any verification?? Can u plz tell..,. Thanks


Anzsco: 261311
Eoi submit: 15 aug 2016
Invitation: 1 sept 2016
Submitted: 11 oct(with all docs)
Status: recieved


----------



## roshand79

appzam said:


> Got the grant last week.
> 
> 
> 
> This forum was very helpful especially since I did not apply through the Agent.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Guys.




Congrats... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishesh.koirala

Is PCC needed for a 7 month stay.. I have friends saying CO asked for PCC for 10 months continuous stay.


----------



## sultan_azam

Bhavna1 said:


> Thanks, Yes, I have time till the start of December. The 60 days time limit is just for paying fees right?


yes, this 60 days timeline is wrt fee payment, you can upload documents after that, but it is advisable to upload docs(incl pcc) and do medicals within 7-10 days of visa fee payment


----------



## sultan_azam

tk123 said:


> which documents have to ve notarized? all my documents are high quality scans... are these scans acceptable?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if it is for visa application, than color scans are enough. If Case officer is not satisfied, he will ask for notarised thing

if it is for skill assessment, than some authorities ask for notarised thing


----------



## sultan_azam

lakhvinder1 said:


> 1 . I have 3-4 Salary slips from all my employers. Do i need to combine them all or I should keep it separate for each employee.
> 2. I don't have salary slips from my first employer, but bank account have details like "salary for June" without company name. Would it be ok?. All other companies have given salary slips and even in bank deposits their name appear.


1. better to keep it seperate for all employers

2. case officer will understand that it is tough to maintain salary slips, however try to gather something wrt employer 1 i.e. form 16 etc


----------



## sultan_azam

nishesh.koirala said:


> Is PCC needed for a 7 month stay.. I have friends saying CO asked for PCC for 10 months continuous stay.


Police certificates for each country each person has lived in for a cumulative period of 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age.


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


----------



## sultan_azam

fdesai said:


> Thank you for your prompt response. Request your comments in queries in blue.


i am not able to figure out the "queries in blue."

can you write it here ??


----------



## sultan_azam

appzam said:


> Got the grant last week.
> 
> This forum was very helpful especially since I did not apply through the Agent.
> 
> Thanks Guys.


congratulations


----------



## tk123

i have just worked with one employer my entire career but in 2 different countries. i have detailed experience letters and employment contracts, but will not have salary slips for the entire length of employment. will these be required??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

tk123 said:


> i have just worked with one employer my entire career but in 2 different countries. i have detailed experience letters and employment contracts, but will not have salary slips for the entire length of employment. will these be required??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


better, if you have them, not for each month but two for a year at least


----------



## roshand79

Hi guys is it compulsory to fill form 1193. Communicating with the department electronically 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## preetiSagar

Hi,

I am collecting documents for skills assessment for Visa 189.
My employer has refused to give experience letter detailing roles and responsibilities.

Can I get my Manager to give me a letter on the Company letter head with all the roles and responsibilities listed in it. Will that be acceptable for skills assessment ?


----------



## lakhvinder1

sultan_azam said:


> 1. better to keep it seperate for all employers
> 
> 2. case officer will understand that it is tough to maintain salary slips, however try to gather something wrt employer 1 i.e. form 16 etc


Thanks,

However when i started to work my salary was not taxable so i wont have form 16 or form 26.


----------



## sultan_azam

preetiSagar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am collecting documents for skills assessment for Visa 189.
> My employer has refused to give experience letter detailing roles and responsibilities.
> 
> Can I get my Manager to give me a letter on the Company letter head with all the roles and responsibilities listed in it. Will that be acceptable for skills assessment ?


if you are from IT field than get a statutory declaration from Manager, research expatforum for statutory declaration template

what is your occupation code, have you done points test by yourself ?? any rough estimation how much you will be able to make it in points test ???


i will suggest to give english test first and see if you can get superior english (IELTS 8 or equivalent), it can save you from lot many troubles at later stage


----------



## summy1986

preetiSagar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am collecting documents for skills assessment for Visa 189.
> My employer has refused to give experience letter detailing roles and responsibilities.
> 
> Can I get my Manager to give me a letter on the Company letter head with all the roles and responsibilities listed in it. Will that be acceptable for skills assessment ?


Hi, better to give a affidavit declaration from your manager.... or letter head must be issued by authorized person only, who can sign on company's behalf...


----------



## fdesai

Hi Pls refer pg 1947, you should see a post with my queries in blue. However, pasting it here for your quick reference.

I would be very grateful if experts could help with some of the below queries for which they are sure of. 

1. Which all documents we need to submit EXACTLY. I have listed down below. please let me know if anything is missing

1.1 -- Skill assessment letter from ACS ( should we get this also certified and then upload the scanned copy or attaching the softcopy sent by ACS is enough) required 
Do we need to certify the skill assessment letter from ACS as well?
1.2 Points based documents
--- Passport for all applicants in the visa application
---IELTS/PTE results [ do we need to take photo copy of this and get it certified and then upload it ? ] [Is this needed for spouse as well to prove functional English] if its IELTS then scan and upload, if PTE than report has to be sent to DIBP via pearson account you used to book test, secndary applicant above 16 years can show functinal english if they can provide letter from college stating language of instruction in school/bachelors/masters was english
I did send the PTE score report via pearson account post 3 days of exam. Will I get any notification when it is sent by pearson and received by DIBP?
For spouse, just the medium of instruction letter from college/university suffice or it still depends on CO and can demand for English exam?
---All employment related joining/relieving letters [ do we need to submit the salary slips also . if yes, how many. I have been in job from 10 years] salary slips to be provided for which you are claiming experience points
Agree, shall get these prepared.
---All education related documents [Is transcript required during visa lodging or marksheets with subject names and degree certificate would suffice?]if you have transcript than provide that else marksheets
I don't have transcript, but have all marksheets (with subject names) and degree certificate and from your answer I feel it will work.

Apart from this, i have heard that bank statements is also necessary (no clue why....do we need to show any particular funds availability also ? What should be the duration of bank statement? ) Should that be a joint account for primary applicant and spouse?primary applicant's bank statement indicating xx amount was credited as salary, this is a third party evidence to prove your employment
So, in essence bank statements are just needed to prove improvement and not to show funds availability? Please confirm on this.
1.3 - Birth certificate or Passport (as identity proof and age proof) - for both- primary and spouse provide birth certificate if you have
I don't have birth certificate, but have passport and matriculation certificate showing date of birth. Will that work?
1.4 - Marriage Certificate yes required, also any of you should have spouse name in passport 
I have marriage certificate + spouse name is there in passport.
1.5 - IELTS/PTE (for both - primary applicant and spouse??) english test mandatory for primary applicant, for secondary applicants explained above, do read How can I prove I have competent English?

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/...icient-english

How can I prove I have superior English?
1.6 - Health certificate [when to do this before invite, after invite or when CO demands] do in one week of visa filing
how much tentative time does it take for getting the health certificate?
1.7 - PCC [when to do this before invite, after invite or when CO demands]

do in one week of visa filing

how much tentative time does it take for getting the PCC from Passport office?
what is reasoning behind doing this in a week of visa filing?
One important point is :- can we use the same certified copies of employment and education related documents which we sent to ACS (the skills assessment agency).
Because the date of certification is older there. Do they need only the recently certified copies ? yes you can

2. Incase any document is missing, will the Case Office give time/instruction to submit it. Is the time given by him sufficient? yes, 28 days

3. What is the process of obtaining health certificate. after filing visa application, generate HAP ID and book appointment with nearest panel physician, visit them, they will do test and upload results online
what is HAP ID? who and when generates it? 


4. What is the process of obtaining Police Clearance Certificate. Shall we do this only when CO asks or shall we get this beforehand? DIBP site says - "You must meet certain character requirements. You must be prepared to provide a police certificate from each country you have lived in for 12 months or more during the past 10 years after you turned 16 years of age. Do not arrange for police certificates until we ask you to." you have to do it through passport seva kendra via booking an appointment for PCC(police clearance certificate), apply immediately after visa filing
What is tentative time to get the PCC done if your current address is same in passport and if your passport does not have current address. 

5. Is it necessary to have spouse name endorsed on each other's passport ?? ( or the marriage certificate will serve the purpose). it is better if any one of you have spouse name endorsed

6. Does my wife need to give English exam to show her functional level skills in English. She has done her BCA and MSc IT in English medium (total 5 years) and can get a letter from college/univeristy stating that the medium of instructions were in English.
yes, get the letter
will the letter from college/uni suffice or it still depends on the CO and can ask for English exam for proving spouse's Functional English knowledge.
I hope answers to this questions by experts will clarify most of the doubts of those who are in the process of doing this. 




sultan_azam said:


> i am not able to figure out the "queries in blue."
> 
> can you write it here ??


----------



## summy1986

Hello friends,

1) I claimed points from 2009 to 2016 with 6 employment, and my 3rd employment company does not exist any more and I worked for it for 1 year... I have provided Offer Letter, Salary Slips (which shows zero PF, zero tax deduction), Bank Statement(1 year) , Client Manager Declaration(with R&R), Client Manager Emp ID copy, Old Exp Certificate from Employer (without R&R)... I have claimed 10 points for work experience, total work exp 7 years, and worked for this employer for 1 year....EA gave me positive skill assessment... So, are these documents are sufficient for CO ....??

2) I have not got any CO contact yet, its been 60 days, I left my employment after 1 months of visa lodge...., submitted form 1022..... Is it going to affect my application, as I am not working ??

Please spread some light... Thanks


----------



## tk123

any tips on how to best name the files for documents.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tk123 said:


> any tips on how to best name the files for documents.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I named my files like this primary applicant firstname_lastname_nane of the document

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

For employment I named it like this primary applicant first name_lastname_name of the company_type of document

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

1. Which all documents we need to submit EXACTLY. I have listed down below. please let me know if anything is missing

1.1 -- Skill assessment letter from ACS ( should we get this also certified and then upload the scanned copy or attaching the softcopy sent by ACS is enough) required 
Do we need to certify the skill assessment letter from ACS as well? *No*
1.2 Points based documents
--- Passport for all applicants in the visa application
---IELTS/PTE results [ do we need to take photo copy of this and get it certified and then upload it ? ] [Is this needed for spouse as well to prove functional English] if its IELTS then scan and upload, if PTE than report has to be sent to DIBP via pearson account you used to book test, secndary applicant above 16 years can show functinal english if they can provide letter from college stating language of instruction in school/bachelors/masters was english
I did send the PTE score report via pearson account post 3 days of exam. Will I get any notification when it is sent by pearson and received by DIBP?
For spouse, just the medium of instruction letter from college/university suffice or it still depends on CO and can demand for English exam? *if you are not claiming partner points than the letter will suffice*
---All employment related joining/relieving letters [ do we need to submit the salary slips also . if yes, how many. I have been in job from 10 years] salary slips to be provided for which you are claiming experience points
Agree, shall get these prepared.
---All education related documents [Is transcript required during visa lodging or marksheets with subject names and degree certificate would suffice?]if you have transcript than provide that else marksheets
I don't have transcript, but have all marksheets (with subject names) and degree certificate and from your answer I feel it will work. * yes it will*

Apart from this, i have heard that bank statements is also necessary (no clue why....do we need to show any particular funds availability also ? What should be the duration of bank statement? ) Should that be a joint account for primary applicant and spouse?primary applicant's bank statement indicating xx amount was credited as salary, this is a third party evidence to prove your employment
So, in essence bank statements are just needed to prove improvement and not to show funds availability? Please confirm on this. * yes, just to prove employment, funds requirement thing is for different visa type, for 189 it is simple, no need to show any fund etc*
1.3 - Birth certificate or Passport (as identity proof and age proof) - for both- primary and spouse provide birth certificate if you have
I don't have birth certificate, but have passport and matriculation certificate showing date of birth. Will that work?
1.4 - Marriage Certificate yes required, also any of you should have spouse name in passport 
I have marriage certificate + spouse name is there in passport. *it will work, same case as mine*
1.5 - IELTS/PTE (for both - primary applicant and spouse??) english test mandatory for primary applicant, for secondary applicants explained above, do read How can I prove I have competent English?

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/...icient-english

How can I prove I have superior English?
1.6 - Health certificate [when to do this before invite, after invite or when CO demands] do in one week of visa filing
how much tentative time does it take for getting the health certificate? *a phone call to book appointment, 3 hours with panel physician to give blood, urine and chest x ray ; 3-5 days for document upload, they wont give you any health certificate, results will be uploaded in your immiaccount*
1.7 - PCC [when to do this before invite, after invite or when CO demands]

do in one week of visa filing

how much tentative time does it take for getting the PCC from Passport office?
what is reasoning behind doing this in a week of visa filing?
* if address in PP(passport) is same as current address and PP is not much old than you will get pcc same day

otherwise file will be sent to local police station for verification, this may take 1-3 weeks.

IED (initial entry date is dependent on date of pcc/medicals, so advisable to do pcc/meds after visa filing*
One important point is :- can we use the same certified copies of employment and education related documents which we sent to ACS (the skills assessment agency).
Because the date of certification is older there. Do they need only the recently certified copies ? yes you can

2. Incase any document is missing, will the Case Office give time/instruction to submit it. Is the time given by him sufficient? yes, 28 days

3. What is the process of obtaining health certificate. after filing visa application, generate HAP ID and book appointment with nearest panel physician, visit them, they will do test and upload results online
what is HAP ID? who and when generates it? 
*you yourself can generate it via immiaccount after filing visa application*

4. What is the process of obtaining Police Clearance Certificate. Shall we do this only when CO asks or shall we get this beforehand? DIBP site says - "You must meet certain character requirements. You must be prepared to provide a police certificate from each country you have lived in for 12 months or more during the past 10 years after you turned 16 years of age. Do not arrange for police certificates until we ask you to." you have to do it through passport seva kendra via booking an appointment for PCC(police clearance certificate), apply immediately after visa filing
What is tentative time to get the PCC done if your current address is same in passport and if your passport does not have current address. 
*explained above*
5. Is it necessary to have spouse name endorsed on each other's passport ?? ( or the marriage certificate will serve the purpose). it is better if any one of you have spouse name endorsed

6. Does my wife need to give English exam to show her functional level skills in English. She has done her BCA and MSc IT in English medium (total 5 years) and can get a letter from college/univeristy stating that the medium of instructions were in English.
yes, get the letter
will the letter from college/uni suffice or it still depends on the CO and can ask for English exam for proving spouse's Functional English knowledge.

*yes, it will suffice*


----------



## ronkar12

tk123 said:


> any tips on how to best name the files for documents.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pasting the information from the border.gov.au website...

"When naming your files to be attached to an online application only use numbers 0–9 and letters A–Z (upper and lower case), dashes '–' and underscores '_'. 

You must avoid using spaces ' ', periods '.', ampersand '&', hash '#', star '*', exclamation marks '!', quotations '' "" and any other character that is not a letter, a number, a dash or an underscore."

Make sure you follow this fashion while naming the documents...
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Atta

All the best!


----------



## sultan_azam

tk123 said:


> any tips on how to best name the files for documents.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sultan_passport
Sultan_birth_certificate
Sultan_10th_marksheet
Sultan_semester1_marksheet

Sultan-spouse_english_test_report
Sultan-spouse_degree_Certificate

Sultan-child_birth_certificate.

like that....


----------



## ronkar12

Also as gonnabeexpat mentioned...include your name/dependants name in the respective files...


----------



## aussiedream87

tk123 said:


> any tips on how to best name the files for documents.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep it simple and hope this helps.

Name each document appropriately – for example "passport", "employment" and "resume".
Ensure that each document is clear and easy to read.
Ensure that each document is either a colour copy of the original, or a certified black and white copy.
Where possible, upload the files as pdf documents and ensure that the size of the files are not too big, as this can significantly slow down the upload process.


----------



## ronkar12

Congrats in advance for those going to get the grant this week


----------



## tk123

sultan_azam said:


> 1. Which all documents we need to submit EXACTLY. I have listed down below. please let me know if anything is missing
> 
> 
> 
> 1.1 -- Skill assessment letter from ACS ( should we get this also certified and then upload the scanned copy or attaching the softcopy sent by ACS is enough) required
> 
> Do we need to certify the skill assessment letter from ACS as well? *No*
> 
> 1.2 Points based documents
> 
> --- Passport for all applicants in the visa application
> 
> ---IELTS/PTE results [ do we need to take photo copy of this and get it certified and then upload it ? ] [Is this needed for spouse as well to prove functional English] if its IELTS then scan and upload, if PTE than report has to be sent to DIBP via pearson account you used to book test, secndary applicant above 16 years can show functinal english if they can provide letter from college stating language of instruction in school/bachelors/masters was english
> 
> I did send the PTE score report via pearson account post 3 days of exam. Will I get any notification when it is sent by pearson and received by DIBP?
> 
> For spouse, just the medium of instruction letter from college/university suffice or it still depends on CO and can demand for English exam? *if you are not claiming partner points than the letter will suffice*
> 
> ---All employment related joining/relieving letters [ do we need to submit the salary slips also . if yes, how many. I have been in job from 10 years] salary slips to be provided for which you are claiming experience points
> 
> Agree, shall get these prepared.
> 
> ---All education related documents [Is transcript required during visa lodging or marksheets with subject names and degree certificate would suffice?]if you have transcript than provide that else marksheets
> 
> I don't have transcript, but have all marksheets (with subject names) and degree certificate and from your answer I feel it will work. * yes it will*
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from this, i have heard that bank statements is also necessary (no clue why....do we need to show any particular funds availability also ? What should be the duration of bank statement? ) Should that be a joint account for primary applicant and spouse?primary applicant's bank statement indicating xx amount was credited as salary, this is a third party evidence to prove your employment
> 
> So, in essence bank statements are just needed to prove improvement and not to show funds availability? Please confirm on this. * yes, just to prove employment, funds requirement thing is for different visa type, for 189 it is simple, no need to show any fund etc*
> 
> 1.3 - Birth certificate or Passport (as identity proof and age proof) - for both- primary and spouse provide birth certificate if you have
> 
> I don't have birth certificate, but have passport and matriculation certificate showing date of birth. Will that work?
> 
> 1.4 - Marriage Certificate yes required, also any of you should have spouse name in passport
> 
> I have marriage certificate + spouse name is there in passport. *it will work, same case as mine*
> 
> 1.5 - IELTS/PTE (for both - primary applicant and spouse??) english test mandatory for primary applicant, for secondary applicants explained above, do read How can I prove I have competent English?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/...icient-english
> 
> 
> 
> How can I prove I have superior English?
> 
> 1.6 - Health certificate [when to do this before invite, after invite or when CO demands] do in one week of visa filing
> 
> how much tentative time does it take for getting the health certificate? *a phone call to book appointment, 3 hours with panel physician to give blood, urine and chest x ray ; 3-5 days for document upload, they wont give you any health certificate, results will be uploaded in your immiaccount*
> 
> 1.7 - PCC [when to do this before invite, after invite or when CO demands]
> 
> 
> 
> do in one week of visa filing
> 
> 
> 
> how much tentative time does it take for getting the PCC from Passport office?
> 
> what is reasoning behind doing this in a week of visa filing?
> 
> * if address in PP(passport) is same as current address and PP is not much old than you will get pcc same day
> 
> 
> 
> otherwise file will be sent to local police station for verification, this may take 1-3 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> IED (initial entry date is dependent on date of pcc/medicals, so advisable to do pcc/meds after visa filing*
> 
> One important point is :- can we use the same certified copies of employment and education related documents which we sent to ACS (the skills assessment agency).
> 
> Because the date of certification is older there. Do they need only the recently certified copies ? yes you can
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Incase any document is missing, will the Case Office give time/instruction to submit it. Is the time given by him sufficient? yes, 28 days
> 
> 
> 
> 3. What is the process of obtaining health certificate. after filing visa application, generate HAP ID and book appointment with nearest panel physician, visit them, they will do test and upload results online
> 
> what is HAP ID? who and when generates it?
> 
> *you yourself can generate it via immiaccount after filing visa application*
> 
> 
> 
> 4. What is the process of obtaining Police Clearance Certificate. Shall we do this only when CO asks or shall we get this beforehand? DIBP site says - "You must meet certain character requirements. You must be prepared to provide a police certificate from each country you have lived in for 12 months or more during the past 10 years after you turned 16 years of age. Do not arrange for police certificates until we ask you to." you have to do it through passport seva kendra via booking an appointment for PCC(police clearance certificate), apply immediately after visa filing
> 
> What is tentative time to get the PCC done if your current address is same in passport and if your passport does not have current address.
> 
> *explained above*
> 
> 5. Is it necessary to have spouse name endorsed on each other's passport ?? ( or the marriage certificate will serve the purpose). it is better if any one of you have spouse name endorsed
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Does my wife need to give English exam to show her functional level skills in English. She has done her BCA and MSc IT in English medium (total 5 years) and can get a letter from college/univeristy stating that the medium of instructions were in English.
> 
> yes, get the letter
> 
> will the letter from college/uni suffice or it still depends on the CO and can ask for English exam for proving spouse's Functional English knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> *yes, it will suffice*




wow guys!!! this is real helpful!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fdesai

That's was great. I love your to the point answers..!! Few more questions got raised after reading them. Request your clarifications on them. So I shall do pcc/meds in a weeks time from visa lodgement.

1) Medicals might take a weeks time after appointment. Right?
2) My passport given for renewal right now, which is in printed state right now and expected in a day or two which has current address. So, I shall receive PCC on very same day of appointment.
My wife's passport has different address (in same city) done two years back, so has old address in same city but her Aadhar card has current address. Will that help in expediting the process? or will it still take 1-3 weeks. I believe her police verification records shall be available in online system but they will need to check for any crime records of her in last two years (which is nil anyways ) 
3) When shall I create ImmiAccount? Once I get invite? I have submitted EOI claiming 75 points and expecting invite in next round of 26Oct2016. Shall I create this account right away or shall I wait for the invite?
4) Do they put a stamp in passport for PCC and in addition to that give one letter (police clearance certificate)?
5) Do I need to carry any document to show them that I am intending to migrate and need PCC for that purpose? Any handwritten application to be taken mentioning that?

Request your clarifications on the above..!!

Best wishes..!!
Thanks a ton..!! Your answers are really solved many of my doubts..!! I appreciate your time and efforts..!!



sultan_azam said:


> 1. Which all documents we need to submit EXACTLY. I have listed down below. please let me know if anything is missing
> 
> 1.1 -- Skill assessment letter from ACS ( should we get this also certified and then upload the scanned copy or attaching the softcopy sent by ACS is enough) required
> Do we need to certify the skill assessment letter from ACS as well? *No*
> 1.2 Points based documents
> --- Passport for all applicants in the visa application
> ---IELTS/PTE results [ do we need to take photo copy of this and get it certified and then upload it ? ] [Is this needed for spouse as well to prove functional English] if its IELTS then scan and upload, if PTE than report has to be sent to DIBP via pearson account you used to book test, secndary applicant above 16 years can show functinal english if they can provide letter from college stating language of instruction in school/bachelors/masters was english
> I did send the PTE score report via pearson account post 3 days of exam. Will I get any notification when it is sent by pearson and received by DIBP?
> For spouse, just the medium of instruction letter from college/university suffice or it still depends on CO and can demand for English exam? *if you are not claiming partner points than the letter will suffice*
> ---All employment related joining/relieving letters [ do we need to submit the salary slips also . if yes, how many. I have been in job from 10 years] salary slips to be provided for which you are claiming experience points
> Agree, shall get these prepared.
> ---All education related documents [Is transcript required during visa lodging or marksheets with subject names and degree certificate would suffice?]if you have transcript than provide that else marksheets
> I don't have transcript, but have all marksheets (with subject names) and degree certificate and from your answer I feel it will work. * yes it will*
> 
> Apart from this, i have heard that bank statements is also necessary (no clue why....do we need to show any particular funds availability also ? What should be the duration of bank statement? ) Should that be a joint account for primary applicant and spouse?primary applicant's bank statement indicating xx amount was credited as salary, this is a third party evidence to prove your employment
> So, in essence bank statements are just needed to prove improvement and not to show funds availability? Please confirm on this. * yes, just to prove employment, funds requirement thing is for different visa type, for 189 it is simple, no need to show any fund etc*
> 1.3 - Birth certificate or Passport (as identity proof and age proof) - for both- primary and spouse provide birth certificate if you have
> I don't have birth certificate, but have passport and matriculation certificate showing date of birth. Will that work?
> 1.4 - Marriage Certificate yes required, also any of you should have spouse name in passport
> I have marriage certificate + spouse name is there in passport. *it will work, same case as mine*
> 1.5 - IELTS/PTE (for both - primary applicant and spouse??) english test mandatory for primary applicant, for secondary applicants explained above, do read How can I prove I have competent English?
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/...icient-english
> 
> How can I prove I have superior English?
> 1.6 - Health certificate [when to do this before invite, after invite or when CO demands] do in one week of visa filing
> how much tentative time does it take for getting the health certificate? *a phone call to book appointment, 3 hours with panel physician to give blood, urine and chest x ray ; 3-5 days for document upload, they wont give you any health certificate, results will be uploaded in your immiaccount*
> 1.7 - PCC [when to do this before invite, after invite or when CO demands]
> 
> do in one week of visa filing
> 
> how much tentative time does it take for getting the PCC from Passport office?
> what is reasoning behind doing this in a week of visa filing?
> * if address in PP(passport) is same as current address and PP is not much old than you will get pcc same day
> 
> otherwise file will be sent to local police station for verification, this may take 1-3 weeks.
> 
> IED (initial entry date is dependent on date of pcc/medicals, so advisable to do pcc/meds after visa filing*
> One important point is :- can we use the same certified copies of employment and education related documents which we sent to ACS (the skills assessment agency).
> Because the date of certification is older there. Do they need only the recently certified copies ? yes you can
> 
> 2. Incase any document is missing, will the Case Office give time/instruction to submit it. Is the time given by him sufficient? yes, 28 days
> 
> 3. What is the process of obtaining health certificate. after filing visa application, generate HAP ID and book appointment with nearest panel physician, visit them, they will do test and upload results online
> what is HAP ID? who and when generates it?
> *you yourself can generate it via immiaccount after filing visa application*
> 
> 4. What is the process of obtaining Police Clearance Certificate. Shall we do this only when CO asks or shall we get this beforehand? DIBP site says - "You must meet certain character requirements. You must be prepared to provide a police certificate from each country you have lived in for 12 months or more during the past 10 years after you turned 16 years of age. Do not arrange for police certificates until we ask you to." you have to do it through passport seva kendra via booking an appointment for PCC(police clearance certificate), apply immediately after visa filing
> What is tentative time to get the PCC done if your current address is same in passport and if your passport does not have current address.
> *explained above*
> 5. Is it necessary to have spouse name endorsed on each other's passport ?? ( or the marriage certificate will serve the purpose). it is better if any one of you have spouse name endorsed
> 
> 6. Does my wife need to give English exam to show her functional level skills in English. She has done her BCA and MSc IT in English medium (total 5 years) and can get a letter from college/univeristy stating that the medium of instructions were in English.
> yes, get the letter
> will the letter from college/uni suffice or it still depends on the CO and can ask for English exam for proving spouse's Functional English knowledge.
> 
> *yes, it will suffice*


----------



## Bhavna1

andreyx108b said:


> Where you spent 50% + of the year is the country of your usual residence.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[Hi, 

I am filling 189 visa application and I have a question in the country of Usual country of residence. I am a student and is on student visa in other country than my home country. When I click the ? button for help it says 
For Student visas:
The term 'usual country of residence' refers to the applicant's home country.

What should I put, India or the country where I am currently living. I am living here for 3 years now. 

Any experienced student.

Thank]

Thanks, so I should put the country where I am currently staying. I am just confused from the explanation given in the application help. 

Any student faced this problem?


----------



## sheiky

My reporting manager (who signed the reference letter) informed me today, that he got a call last week Thursday from Dubai (maybe AHC-Dubai as I work in GCC-Saudi) enquiring about me. He was in a meeting so he asked the caller to callback after an hour or so. No calls after that. 
I requested him to give priority for the call if he gets next time, and got an affirmative nod.
Hope AHC will not postpone calls after first try to 28 or more days.


----------



## shaancm

sheiky said:


> My reporting manager (who signed the reference letter) informed me today, that he got a call last week Thursday from Dubai (maybe AHC-Dubai as I work in GCC-Saudi) enquiring about me. He was in a meeting so he asked the caller to callback after an hour or so. No calls after that.
> I requested him to give priority for the call if he gets next time, and got an affirmative nod.
> Hope AHC will not postpone calls after first try to 28 or more days.




Can u share the number he received the call from, I'm expecting a call from AHC Dubai as I'm based in Bahrain.
--shaan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

fdesai said:


> That's was great. I love your to the point answers..!! Few more questions got raised after reading them. Request your clarifications on them. So I shall do pcc/meds in a weeks time from visa lodgement.
> 
> 1) Medicals might take a weeks time after appointment. Right? --- Yes
> 
> 2) My passport given for renewal right now, which is in printed state right now and expected in a day or two which has current address. So, I shall receive PCC on very same day of appointment. ------Most Probably Yes
> 
> My wife's passport has different address (in same city) done two years back, so has old address in same city but her Aadhar card has current address. Will that help in expediting the process? or will it still take 1-3 weeks. I believe her police verification records shall be available in online system but they will need to check for any crime records of her in last two years (which is nil anyways ) ----- Aadhar card does not help and secondly if she has got her passport applied via normal process(not tatkal) then it should be done in less time.
> 
> 3) When shall I create ImmiAccount? Once I get invite? I have submitted EOI claiming 75 points and expecting invite in next round of 26Oct2016. Shall I create this account right away or shall I wait for the invite? ---- You can only create an immi account from the EOI invite
> 
> 4) Do they put a stamp in passport for PCC and in addition to that give one letter (police clearance certificate)? --- Yes a stamp in passport and a certificate as well
> 
> 5) Do I need to carry any document to show them that I am intending to migrate and need PCC for that purpose? Any handwritten application to be taken mentioning that? --- Nothing is required...fill their form thats it.
> 
> Request your clarifications on the above..!!
> 
> Best wishes..!!
> Thanks a ton..!! Your answers are really solved many of my doubts..!! I appreciate your time and efforts..!!


 ---- 
(Good...so u are doing all this research before invite same as i did....only diff is i researched on expat forums reading others posts and you clarified doubts directly by writing here 


Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## sm8764

Monday and the wait starts ... good luck members waiting for grants

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavna1

roshand79 said:


> Hi guys is it compulsory to fill form 1193. Communicating with the department electronically
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the same doubt, do we need to fill this form. If yes, where this will be attached.

Thanks


----------



## Duchessroye

You dont need to. It is only required if, during lodgment you inadvertently requested not to be contacted electronically. If you wish to authorise electronic correspondence then form 1193 is used to do so. It would be uploaded in the "update us" section I believe


----------



## tk123

for bank statements, i have just printed out the softcopies (pdf) i recieve from the bank. will this work, or do they have to be bank issued hard copies??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fdesai

Thanks Nikhil, yes I am doing this research before invite which I am expecting in next round if everything goes good. I personally feel it's better to keep things ready beforehand. Though I also researched quite a bit by reading others posts, I thought let me post a complete set of which will help others as well as me. I would request few more clarification from you on couple of your answers to my queries.

1) My spouse has got her passport first time in 2014 via normal process and her police verification will most probably be available in the system and I read somewhere if your Aadhar has current address updated, PCC gets done sooner. Though not sure on this. Considering these factors what's your say on tentative duration to get PCC post application via PSK.
2) I read somewhere that either a handwritten letter has to be taken to PSK stating why do you need PCC and some evidence to show that you are intending migrant to xyz country. e.g. visa invite or anything? Not sure on this though. -- Please share your views from your experience.

Thank you..!!
Best wishes..!!





nikhil_k said:


> ----
> (Good...so u are doing all this research before invite same as i did....only diff is i researched on expat forums reading others posts and you clarified doubts directly by writing here
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## isausdreams

Hi All,

Excuse me please if am not in the thread but need your right advice to proceed further :

I got PCC done last year in Dec 2015 and I got grant this year in August. 
After getting grant I had to renew my passport (because of being near to expiry) which is at a different address. I have two questions :
1. Where do I need to update my new passport number and what is the link.
2. Do I need a new PCC again if address was changed (My old PCC is still valid)


----------



## sheiky

shaancm said:


> Can u share the number he received the call from, I'm expecting a call from AHC Dubai as I'm based in Bahrain.
> --shaan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sorry Shaan, the call came to the landline which doesnt have a caller id. So cant get the number.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanish

tgurmani

Regarding PCC is it mandatory to have at least 6 months validity at the time of lodging visa. How did you come to about this ?

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

fdesai said:


> Thanks Nikhil, yes I am doing this research before invite which I am expecting in next round if everything goes good. I personally feel it's better to keep things ready beforehand. Though I also researched quite a bit by reading others posts, I thought let me post a complete set of which will help others as well as me. I would request few more clarification from you on couple of your answers to my queries.
> 
> 1) My spouse has got her passport first time in 2014 via normal process and her police verification will most probably be available in the system and I read somewhere if your Aadhar has current address updated, PCC gets done sooner. Though not sure on this. Considering these factors what's your say on tentative duration to get PCC post application via PSK. ----- I am an onshore applicant and i applied PCC from Sydney VFS before i got the invite and received it in 6 days as my address was same. Sorry i have no clue about relation between PCC and Aadhar.
> 
> 
> 2) I read somewhere that either a handwritten letter has to be taken to PSK stating why do you need PCC and some evidence to show that you are intending migrant to xyz country. e.g. visa invite or anything? Not sure on this though. -- Please share your views from your experience. --- As i mentioned above just filled the form and applied, i had no invite by that time.
> 
> Thank you..!!
> Best wishes..!!


Good luck for your invite....you will get it certainly in next round....i too applied with 75 points. 


Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## vanpraustralia

*Bank statement pdf large size*

currently working on my docs for 189 ..I received bank statement for 8 years from my bank - however the pdf file size is 24mb. I tried couple of online pdf compress websites and the max they can do is reduce it to 18 ..

Any other suggestions/alternative tools please


----------



## nikhil_k

isausdreams said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Excuse me please if am not in the thread but need your right advice to proceed further :
> 
> I got PCC done last year in Dec 2015 and I got grant this year in August.
> After getting grant I had to renew my passport (because of being near to expiry) which is at a different address. I have two questions :
> 1. Where do I need to update my new passport number and what is the link.
> 2. Do I need a new PCC again if address was changed (My old PCC is still valid)


If i am correct...you receive the PR Grant...i see no reason you need to apply PCC again.
Not sure about the process to update passport number in case it is renewed...some one with knowledge can reply here....
What happens when you get Grant and then you apply for renew the passport ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tk123 said:


> for bank statements, i have just printed out the softcopies (pdf) i recieve from the bank. will this work, or do they have to be bank issued hard copies??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As long as they are colour copies, you are good to go.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

24 days and counting.  

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## isausdreams

nikhil_k said:


> If i am correct...you receive the PR Grant...i see no reason you need to apply PCC again.
> Not sure about the process to update passport number in case it is renewed...some one with knowledge can reply here....
> What happens when you get Grant and then you apply for renew the passport ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Thanks Nikhil...I have skilled 189 VISA. Is there any stamping or anything else required to be done here in India before I plan to travel to Australia.


----------



## razjoee

sultan_azam said:


> yes, this 60 days timeline is wrt fee payment, you can upload documents after that, but it is advisable to upload docs(incl pcc) and do medicals within 7-10 days of visa fee payment


Agreed, the timelines you are discussing regards Visa fee payments and document uploads are correct. But to me what is rather important is to also inform the expat that the PCC is a key determinant of the IED and delays in the payment of the VISA fee and any other uploading delays coupled together with the possibility of a long processing time (which should be always budgeted for) he might end up with a problem with the IED. Read someone on another thread on this forum who had been granted a PR with an IED date which was 11 days from grant date.


----------



## razjoee

vanpraustralia said:


> currently working on my docs for 189 ..I received bank statement for 8 years from my bank - however the pdf file size is 24mb. I tried couple of online pdf compress websites and the max they can do is reduce it to 18 ..
> 
> Any other suggestions/alternative tools please


You need the bank statements mainly to prove employment right? Some pages on the bank statements do not have any salary credit - Get an online pdf tool and remove those pages and leave only those with salary credits - you might significantly reduce the number of pages of the doc and also the size....


----------



## sourabhmatta

Dont worry dude.... ur PR is on its way... I hope you have front uploaded all the docs.





gonnabeexpat said:


> 24 days and counting.
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

Just called DIBP, looks like after 30 days still CO hasn't reviewed my case. 
Day 83 and still waiting


----------



## gonnabeexpat

sourabhmatta said:


> Dont worry dude.... ur PR is on its way... I hope you have front uploaded all the docs.


Yes I have nothing is pending from my side.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## sourabhmatta

Does CO asked for any Doc yet?

D


gonnabeexpat said:


> Yes I have nothing is pending from my side.
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

sourabhmatta said:


> Does CO asked for any Doc yet?
> 
> D


No dude, my application has been in received status since I uploaded my docs. No co Contact

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## skullcrusher

110 days


----------



## kitcha.nitt.83

Nominated Occupation: 261312 - Developer Programmer
EOI Sumitted: 26th July 2016
Invitation Recieved: 1st Sept 2016
Application Submitted: 20th Sept 2016
All docs uploaded: 1st Oct 2016
Direct Grant: 20th Oct 2016 (Myself and My Wife)

Thanks Guys for all the support.


----------



## kitcha.nitt.83

kitcha.nitt.83 said:


> Nominated Occupation: 261312 - Developer Programmer
> EOI Sumitted: 26th July 2016
> Invitation Recieved: 1st Sept 2016
> Application Submitted: 20th Sept 2016
> All docs uploaded: 1st Oct 2016
> Direct Grant: 20th Oct 2016 (Myself and My Wife)
> 
> Thanks Guys for all the support.


Form 80 and Form 1221 submitted for both.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

kitcha.nitt.83 said:


> Nominated Occupation: 261312 - Developer Programmer
> EOI Sumitted: 26th July 2016
> Invitation Recieved: 1st Sept 2016
> Application Submitted: 20th Sept 2016
> All docs uploaded: 1st Oct 2016
> Direct Grant: 20th Oct 2016 (Myself and My Wife)
> 
> Thanks Guys for all the support.


I also uploaded on first October. 😥

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

kitcha.nitt.83 said:


> Nominated Occupation: 261312 - Developer Programmer
> 
> EOI Sumitted: 26th July 2016
> 
> Invitation Recieved: 1st Sept 2016
> 
> Application Submitted: 20th Sept 2016
> 
> All docs uploaded: 1st Oct 2016
> 
> Direct Grant: 20th Oct 2016 (Myself and My Wife)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Guys for all the support.




Congrats!! 

Can you share the documents you uploaded, just to provide valuable guidance for others.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## summy1986

Hello friends,

1) I claimed points from 2009 to 2016 with 6 employment, and my 3rd employment company does not exist any more and I worked for it for 1 year... I have provided Offer Letter, Salary Slips (which shows zero PF, zero tax deduction), Bank Statement(1 year) , Client Manager Declaration(with R&R), Client Manager Emp ID copy, Old Exp Certificate from Employer (without R&R)... I have claimed 10 points for work experience, total work exp 7 years, and worked for this employer for 1 year....EA gave me positive skill assessment... So, are these documents are sufficient for CO ....??

2) I have not got any CO contact yet, its been 60 days, I left my employment after 1 months of visa lodge...., submitted form 1022..... Is it going to affect my application, as I am not working ??

Please spread some light... Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

sheiky said:


> My reporting manager (who signed the reference letter) informed me today, that he got a call last week Thursday from Dubai (maybe AHC-Dubai as I work in GCC-Saudi) enquiring about me. He was in a meeting so he asked the caller to callback after an hour or so. No calls after that.
> I requested him to give priority for the call if he gets next time, and got an affirmative nod.
> Hope AHC will not postpone calls after first try to 28 or more days.


best method is to reply via email, if your manager gets a call next time, he should listen and reply that he is in middle of something and cant describe much, it will be better if AHC Dubai can write a mail to him about the issue so that he can reply in peace.

sometimes we mess the things on phone call.. hope you understand my point


----------



## sultan_azam

That's was great. I love your to the point answers..!! Few more questions got raised after reading them. Request your clarifications on them. So I shall do pcc/meds in a weeks time from visa lodgement.

1) Medicals might take a weeks time after appointment. Right? * depends on panel physician, if they are free they will give you next day appointment, actual medicals is collection of blood, urine and chest x ray, they take 3-5 days for uploading report online, mine was uploaded on 2nd day. but some cpanel physician take a week time*


2) My passport given for renewal right now, which is in printed state right now and expected in a day or two which has current address. So, I shall receive PCC on very same day of appointment. *if police verification is done for this new passport than you will get PCC on spot*
My wife's passport has different address (in same city) done two years back, so has old address in same city but her Aadhar card has current address. Will that help in expediting the process? or will it still take 1-3 weeks. I believe her police verification records shall be available in online system but they will need to check for any crime records of her in last two years (which is nil anyways ) *if the new address and PP address come under same police station than things will materialise early*


3) When shall I create ImmiAccount? Once I get invite? I have submitted EOI claiming 75 points and expecting invite in next round of 26Oct2016. Shall I create this account right away or shall I wait for the invite? *wait for invitation, a button will pop up in skill select account "apply visa" this will redirect to immiaccount website, create and account there and proceed*


4) Do they put a stamp in passport for PCC and in addition to that give one letter (police clearance certificate)? *yes, they do put a stamp in passport for pcc*


5) Do I need to carry any document to show them that I am intending to migrate and need PCC for that purpose? Any handwritten application to be taken mentioning that?
*not always required, varies center to center, better to carry invitation letter*

Request your clarifications on the above..!!


----------



## sultan_azam

Bhavna1 said:


> I have the same doubt, do we need to fill this form. If yes, where this will be attached.
> 
> Thanks


i havent filled any such form, and case officer has happily contacted me four times, that too *electronically*


----------



## Amritbains206

kitcha.nitt.83 said:


> Nominated Occupation: 261312 - Developer Programmer
> 
> EOI Sumitted: 26th July 2016
> 
> Invitation Recieved: 1st Sept 2016
> 
> Application Submitted: 20th Sept 2016
> 
> All docs uploaded: 1st Oct 2016
> 
> Direct Grant: 20th Oct 2016 (Myself and My Wife)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Guys for all the support.




Congratulations. Did u get any verification call?


Anzsco: 261311
Eoi submit: 15 aug 2016
Invitation: 1 sept 2016
Submitted: 11 oct(with all docs)
Status: recieved


----------



## sultan_azam

tk123 said:


> for bank statements, i have just printed out the softcopies (pdf) i recieve from the bank. will this work, or do they have to be bank issued hard copies??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it should do, i have given softcopy(pdf) printed from online banking thing


----------



## tk123

sultan_azam said:


> it should do, i have given softcopy(pdf) printed from online banking thing




your feedbacks are very encouraging. Seems like the case officers arent the ruthless people i imagine them to be 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

isausdreams said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Excuse me please if am not in the thread but need your right advice to proceed further :
> 
> I got PCC done last year in Dec 2015 and I got grant this year in August.
> After getting grant I had to renew my passport (because of being near to expiry) which is at a different address. I have two questions :
> 1. Where do I need to update my new passport number and what is the link.
> 2. Do I need a new PCC again if address was changed (My old PCC is still valid)


1. go to immiaccount, there is a button "update us" click that 

than you will see "change of passport" click that and provide details of new passport

check VEVO status after few days , the new passport number should be reflecting there 


2. you have the grant with you, why you need a new PCC ???


----------



## sultan_azam

vanpraustralia said:


> currently working on my docs for 189 ..I received bank statement for 8 years from my bank - however the pdf file size is 24mb. I tried couple of online pdf compress websites and the max they can do is reduce it to 18 ..
> 
> Any other suggestions/alternative tools please


DIBP is interested in the entries which show "SALARY CREDITED", they will match the amount with salary slips you provide them

so extract pages with such entries, not all but one for every six month or four month.

this will reduce the number of pages and consequently the file size


----------



## sultan_azam

isausdreams said:


> Thanks Nikhil...I have skilled 189 VISA. Is there any stamping or anything else required to be done here in India before I plan to travel to Australia.


no stamping required, at the immigration counter show the visa grant letter and your passport ( old + new)


----------



## sultan_azam

kitcha.nitt.83 said:


> Nominated Occupation: 261312 - Developer Programmer
> EOI Sumitted: 26th July 2016
> Invitation Recieved: 1st Sept 2016
> Application Submitted: 20th Sept 2016
> All docs uploaded: 1st Oct 2016
> Direct Grant: 20th Oct 2016 (Myself and My Wife)
> 
> Thanks Guys for all the support.


congratulations


----------



## fdesai

Great, your answers are too crisp and clear. I appreciate your answering skills.

One more question: 
My passport - its renewal, so the acknowledgement receipt says - No police verification required. I also heard from many of my friends who renewed recently that PV does not happen for passport renewal. In that case when I apply PCC, will they initiate police verification. I read that if the passport has current address and if its quite recently done (which is the case) then they issue PCC on the same day right there.

My wife's passport - 
In her case, the new address and PP address are not under same police station but they are in the same city and they will have the PV records in the online system + she has current address updated in Aadhar and Bank Statements for last 1.5 years, will that help in materializing things any early? If not, what might be the tentative time you think it would take for her to get the PCC?

Thanks a lot for all your inputs.. It's really helpful..!!

Best wishes..!!


sultan_azam said:


> That's was great. I love your to the point answers..!! Few more questions got raised after reading them. Request your clarifications on them. So I shall do pcc/meds in a weeks time from visa lodgement.
> 
> 1) Medicals might take a weeks time after appointment. Right? * depends on panel physician, if they are free they will give you next day appointment, actual medicals is collection of blood, urine and chest x ray, they take 3-5 days for uploading report online, mine was uploaded on 2nd day. but some cpanel physician take a week time*
> 
> 
> 2) My passport given for renewal right now, which is in printed state right now and expected in a day or two which has current address. So, I shall receive PCC on very same day of appointment. *if police verification is done for this new passport than you will get PCC on spot*
> My wife's passport has different address (in same city) done two years back, so has old address in same city but her Aadhar card has current address. Will that help in expediting the process? or will it still take 1-3 weeks. I believe her police verification records shall be available in online system but they will need to check for any crime records of her in last two years (which is nil anyways ) *if the new address and PP address come under same police station than things will materialise early*
> 
> 
> 3) When shall I create ImmiAccount? Once I get invite? I have submitted EOI claiming 75 points and expecting invite in next round of 26Oct2016. Shall I create this account right away or shall I wait for the invite? *wait for invitation, a button will pop up in skill select account "apply visa" this will redirect to immiaccount website, create and account there and proceed*
> 
> 
> 4) Do they put a stamp in passport for PCC and in addition to that give one letter (police clearance certificate)? *yes, they do put a stamp in passport for pcc*
> 
> 
> 5) Do I need to carry any document to show them that I am intending to migrate and need PCC for that purpose? Any handwritten application to be taken mentioning that?
> *not always required, varies center to center, better to carry invitation letter*
> 
> Request your clarifications on the above..!!


----------



## sultan_azam

tk123 said:


> your feedbacks are very encouraging. Seems like the case officers arent the ruthless people i imagine them to be
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


they are also human beings, sometimes in good mood, sometimes in bad mood.

as my friends KEEDA says - it all depends on their morning cup of coffee


----------



## sultan_azam

Great, your answers are too crisp and clear. I appreciate your answering skills.
*thanks for your words, i have learnt it all through my friends and Expatforum*

One more question: 
My passport - its renewal, so the acknowledgement receipt says - No police verification required. I also heard from many of my friends who renewed recently that PV does not happen for passport renewal. In that case when I apply PCC, will they initiate police verification. I read that if the passport has current address and if its quite recently done (which is the case) then they issue PCC on the same day right there.
*i hope you will get PCC on spot*

My wife's passport - 
In her case, the new address and PP address are not under same police station but they are in the same city and they will have the PV records in the online system + she has current address updated in Aadhar and Bank Statements for last 1.5 years, will that help in materializing things any early? If not, what might be the tentative time you think it would take for her to get the PCC?
*luck may favour her, but i doubt that she will get pcc on spot, if it is sent for police verification than it may take 1-3 weeks, depends on the police officer dealing with you and negotiation skills*
Thanks a lot for all your inputs.. It's really helpful..!!

Best wishes..!!


----------



## summy1986

fdesai said:


> Great, your answers are too crisp and clear. I appreciate your answering skills.
> 
> One more question:
> My passport - its renewal, so the acknowledgement receipt says - No police verification required. I also heard from many of my friends who renewed recently that PV does not happen for passport renewal. In that case when I apply PCC, will they initiate police verification. I read that if the passport has current address and if its quite recently done (which is the case) then they issue PCC on the same day right there.
> 
> My wife's passport -
> In her case, the new address and PP address are not under same police station but they are in the same city and they will have the PV records in the online system + she has current address updated in Aadhar and Bank Statements for last 1.5 years, will that help in materializing things any early? If not, what might be the tentative time you think it would take for her to get the PCC?
> 
> Thanks a lot for all your inputs.. It's really helpful..!!
> 
> Best wishes..!!



Hi, In my opinion, you don't need to mention new address* if passport is obtained in last one year*.... just mention same address as passport.... they don't mention any address on PCC.... but mention correct address while filling form 80 and while submitting application...
Police Verification is not done if passport is issued in last one year....


----------



## kooljack007

kitcha.nitt.83 said:


> Nominated Occupation: 261312 - Developer Programmer
> EOI Sumitted: 26th July 2016
> Invitation Recieved: 1st Sept 2016
> Application Submitted: 20th Sept 2016
> All docs uploaded: 1st Oct 2016
> Direct Grant: 20th Oct 2016 (Myself and My Wife)
> 
> Thanks Guys for all the support.


Congrats!!☺

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## yadavtinu

Along with transcripts, there are mark sheets as well which were attested by the registrar. So, do I have to upload these mark sheets as well? 
I have already scanned the mark sheets after attestation as an original copy in colored format and the mark sheets provided along with transcripts by the university are in black and white format.
Please suggest me what to do in this case.


----------



## ihijazi

Hi guys,

So is there specific days of the month where grants are given or COs are allocated? 

I have lodged on 11/10/2016, and still no updates. Too early to start complaining? 

Thanks


----------



## maverick19

ihijazi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> So is there specific days of the month where grants are given or COs are allocated?
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged on 11/10/2016, and still no updates. Too early to start complaining?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Yes
122 days here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amritbains206

ihijazi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> So is there specific days of the month where grants are given or COs are allocated?
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged on 11/10/2016, and still no updates. Too early to start complaining?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




I also applied on 11/10/2016... no contact yet. What is ur job code??


Anzsco: 261311
Eoi submit: 15 aug 2016
Invitation: 1 sept 2016
Submitted: 11 oct(with all docs)
Status: recieved


----------



## sultan_azam

yadavtinu said:


> Along with transcripts, there are mark sheets as well which were attested by the registrar. So, do I have to upload these mark sheets as well?
> I have already scanned the mark sheets after attestation as an original copy in colored format and the mark sheets provided along with transcripts by the university are in black and white format.
> Please suggest me what to do in this case.


use the attested one


----------



## sultan_azam

ihijazi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So is there specific days of the month where grants are given or COs are allocated?
> 
> I have lodged on 11/10/2016, and still no updates. Too early to start complaining?
> 
> Thanks


no standard day for CO allocation/grant

standard time for CO allocation is 28 days, some get it early to the extent of 7 days after visa application.

11/10/16- too early to start complaining, ppl are waiting for 300+ days


----------



## expat1234

sheiky said:


> My reporting manager (who signed the reference letter) informed me today, that he got a call last week Thursday from Dubai (maybe AHC-Dubai as I work in GCC-Saudi) enquiring about me. He was in a meeting so he asked the caller to callback after an hour or so. No calls after that.
> I requested him to give priority for the call if he gets next time, and got an affirmative nod.
> Hope AHC will not postpone calls after first try to 28 or more days.


Hello,

I hope you get the grant soon. Did you have your current job in Saudi count towards work experience points? What about any other jobs? Did the AHC call your past employers ?


----------



## ihijazi

Amritbains206 said:


> I also applied on 11/10/2016... no contact yet. What is ur job code??
> 
> 
> Anzsco: 261311
> Eoi submit: 15 aug 2016
> Invitation: 1 sept 2016
> Submitted: 11 oct(with all docs)
> Status: recieved


My job code is 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)


----------



## Manan008

hammadtahir said:


> Dear Experts,
> Ca any one tell me if Electrical Testing & commissioning Engineer can apply under Electrical Engineer ANZSCO Code 233311.
> 
> Thanks


Yes i did.


----------



## Manan008

Is anyone else here facing a difficulty in logging into immiaccount ?


----------



## summy1986

Hello friends, any view points on my issues...

1) I claimed points from 2009 to 2016 with 6 employment, and my 3rd employment company does not exist any more and I worked for it for 1 year... I have provided Offer Letter, Salary Slips (which shows zero PF, zero tax deduction), Bank Statement(1 year) , Client Manager Declaration(with R&R), Client Manager Emp ID copy, Old Exp Certificate from Employer (without R&R)... I have claimed 10 points for work experience, total work exp 7 years, and worked for this employer for 1 year....EA gave me positive skill assessment... So, are these documents are sufficient for CO ....??

2) I have not got any CO contact yet, its been 60 days, I left my employment after 1 months of visa lodge...., submitted form 1022..... Is it going to affect my application, as I am not working ??

Please spread some light... Thanks


----------



## raaja2010

Manan008 said:


> Is anyone else here facing a difficulty in logging into immiaccount ?


There is a technical issue on immi site. They have updated in the home page.


----------



## raaja2010

Hi All, 

Does 190 visa processing has higher priority than 189 visa? Pls let me know.


----------



## tikki2282

raaja2010 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does 190 visa processing has higher priority than 189 visa? Pls let me know.




Yes. The priority is high but it has been observed that the time taken to get the grant is almost similar in 189 and 190.


----------



## summy1986

tikki2282 said:


> Yes. The priority is high but it has been observed that the time taken to get the grant is almost similar in 189 and 190.


Agree, because state takes some time in completing nomination process...


----------



## tikki2282

Quick update: I lodged my application on 1 Oct and today I got an IMMI Commencement email from gsm Brisbane. CO name: Lisa. No documents asked. I checked my IMMI account and the status still says received. Is it normal?


----------



## Manan008

tikki2282 said:


> Quick update: I lodged my application on 1 Oct and today I got an IMMI Commencement email from gsm Brisbane. CO name: Lisa. No documents asked. I checked my IMMI account and the status still says received. Is it normal?


Where was the name of CO gsm written ?


----------



## Manan008

Does anyone here know the email address of gsm processing centreS?


----------



## nikhil_k

sultan_azam said:


> 1. go to immiaccount, there is a button "update us" click that
> 
> than you will see "change of passport" click that and provide details of new passport
> 
> check VEVO status after few days , the new passport number should be reflecting there
> 
> 
> 2. you have the grant with you, why you need a new PCC ???


Thanks for sharing this info Sultan.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## kitcha.nitt.83

Amritbains206 said:


> Congratulations. Did u get any verification call?
> 
> 
> Anzsco: 261311
> Eoi submit: 15 aug 2016
> Invitation: 1 sept 2016
> Submitted: 11 oct(with all docs)
> Status: recieved


I didn't get any verification Calls.


----------



## nikhil_k

sultan_azam said:


> Great, your answers are too crisp and clear. I appreciate your answering skills.
> *thanks for your words, i have learnt it all through my friends and Expatforum*
> 
> One more question:
> My passport - its renewal, so the acknowledgement receipt says - No police verification required. I also heard from many of my friends who renewed recently that PV does not happen for passport renewal. In that case when I apply PCC, will they initiate police verification. I read that if the passport has current address and if its quite recently done (which is the case) then they issue PCC on the same day right there.
> *i hope you will get PCC on spot*
> 
> My wife's passport -
> In her case, the new address and PP address are not under same police station but they are in the same city and they will have the PV records in the online system + she has current address updated in Aadhar and Bank Statements for last 1.5 years, will that help in materializing things any early? If not, what might be the tentative time you think it would take for her to get the PCC?
> *luck may favour her, but i doubt that she will get pcc on spot, if it is sent for police verification than it may take 1-3 weeks, depends on the police officer dealing with you and negotiation skills*
> Thanks a lot for all your inputs.. It's really helpful..!!
> 
> Best wishes..!!


Hey Sultan ..how do you use color to reply back....i use tapatalk to check and reply posts but i do not see any feature to do this.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## kitcha.nitt.83

tk123 said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Can you share the documents you uploaded, just to provide valuable guidance for others.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Documents Uploaded on 1st Oct 2016.
Date of Birth Proof: Birth Certificate (Myself and Spouse)
Relationship: Marriage Certificate
Travel Document: Old and Current passport (Myself and Spouse)
National Document: (Type: National ID) Aadhar ID (Myself and Spouse)
National Document: (Type: Others): PAN Card, Driving License, Birth Certificate (Myself and Spouse)
India PCC, Medical (Myself and Spouse)
Form 80 and Form 1221 (Myself and Spouse)
ACS and PTE English (Myself and Spouse)
Education:
Degree, Transcript, 10th and 12th (Myself and Spouse)
Work Ex:
Offer Letter, Employment Agreement, Payslip, Increment Letter, Form 16 (Myself and Spouse)
Personal Finance:
Bank Statements (Myself and Spouse)
Salary Highlighted Bank Statements (Myself and Spouse)

Claiming 5 points for myself (My Wife Main Applicant).

Attaching Form 80 and Form 1221 upfront would help always.

For genuine relationship between partners we didn't upload any document other
than marriage certificate. Its better attach it as well. We are luckly not all will be lucky on that.

For all paper documents always go for certified copies. Get certified copy from Public Notary and scan and upload. For online documents it is not generally required.


----------



## kitcha.nitt.83

For all paper documents always go for certified copies. Get certified copy from Public Notary and scan and upload. For online documents it is not generally required.


----------



## tk123

kitcha.nitt.83 said:


> For all paper documents always go for certified copies. Get certified copy from Public Notary and scan and upload. For online documents it is not generally required.




ok. thanks for this. so far I have been hearing that high quality scans should be enough unless its a black and white copy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

tikki2282 said:


> Quick update: I lodged my application on 1 Oct and today I got an IMMI Commencement email from gsm Brisbane. CO name: Lisa. No documents asked. I checked my IMMI account and the status still says received. Is it normal?


yes, it is normal


----------



## kitcha.nitt.83

*Documents Uploaded*



kitcha.nitt.83 said:


> Documents Uploaded on 1st Oct 2016.
> Date of Birth Proof: Birth Certificate (Myself and Spouse)
> Relationship: Marriage Certificate
> Travel Document: Old and Current passport (Myself and Spouse)
> National Document: (Type: National ID) Aadhar ID (Myself and Spouse)
> National Document: (Type: Others): PAN Card, Driving License, Birth Certificate (Myself and Spouse)
> India PCC, Medical (Myself and Spouse)
> Form 80 and Form 1221 (Myself and Spouse)
> ACS and PTE English (Myself and Spouse)
> Education:
> Degree, Transcript, 10th and 12th (Myself and Spouse)
> Work Ex:
> Offer Letter, Employment Agreement, Payslip, Increment Letter, Form 16 (Myself and Spouse)
> Personal Finance:
> Bank Statements (Myself and Spouse)
> Salary Highlighted Bank Statements (Myself and Spouse)
> 
> Claiming 5 points for myself (My Wife Main Applicant).
> 
> Attaching Form 80 and Form 1221 upfront would help always.
> 
> For genuine relationship between partners we didn't upload any document other
> than marriage certificate. Its better attach it as well. We are luckly not all will be lucky on that.
> 
> For all paper documents always go for certified copies. Get certified copy from Public Notary and scan and upload. For online documents it is not generally required.


Updated:

Documents Uploaded on 1st Oct 2016.
Date of Birth Proof: Birth Certificate (Myself and Spouse)
Relationship: Marriage Certificate
Travel Document: Old and Current passport (Myself and Spouse)
National Document: (Type: National ID) Aadhar ID (Myself and Spouse)
National Document: (Type: Others): PAN Card, Driving License, Birth Certificate (Myself and Spouse)
India PCC, Medical (Myself and Spouse)
Form 80 and Form 1221 (Myself and Spouse)
ACS and PTE English (Myself and Spouse)
Education:
Degree, Transcript, 10th and 12th (Myself and Spouse)
Work Ex:
Offer Letter, Employment Agreement, Payslip, Increment Letter, 
Employment Letter(Stating my Employee ID, Date of Joining and current designation from HR), Past Employments - Relieving Letter and Experience Letter (Stating my Employment Start and End Date).
Work Experience to Prove relevant to Nominated Occupation:
Statutory Declaration by Myself and Mentored Colleague. 
Form 16 (Myself and Spouse)
Personal Finance:
Bank Statements (Myself and Spouse)
Salary Highlighted Bank Statements (Myself and Spouse)

Claiming 5 points for myself (My Wife Main Applicant).

Attaching Form 80 and Form 1221 upfront would help always.

For genuine relationship between partners we didn't upload any document other
than marriage certificate. Its better attach it as well. We are luckly not all will be lucky on that.

For all hard copy documents (including ID cards) always go for certified copies.
Get certified copy from Public Notary and scan and upload. 
For online soft copy documents it is not generally required.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

kitcha.nitt.83 said:


> Updated:
> 
> Documents Uploaded on 1st Oct 2016.
> Date of Birth Proof: Birth Certificate (Myself and Spouse)
> Relationship: Marriage Certificate
> Travel Document: Old and Current passport (Myself and Spouse)
> National Document: (Type: National ID) Aadhar ID (Myself and Spouse)
> National Document: (Type: Others): PAN Card, Driving License, Birth Certificate (Myself and Spouse)
> India PCC, Medical (Myself and Spouse)
> Form 80 and Form 1221 (Myself and Spouse)
> ACS and PTE English (Myself and Spouse)
> Education:
> Degree, Transcript, 10th and 12th (Myself and Spouse)
> Work Ex:
> Offer Letter, Employment Agreement, Payslip, Increment Letter,
> Employment Letter(Stating my Employee ID, Date of Joining and current designation from HR), Past Employments - Relieving Letter and Experience Letter (Stating my Employment Start and End Date).
> Work Experience to Prove relevant to Nominated Occupation:
> Statutory Declaration by Myself and Mentored Colleague.
> Form 16 (Myself and Spouse)
> Personal Finance:
> Bank Statements (Myself and Spouse)
> Salary Highlighted Bank Statements (Myself and Spouse)
> 
> Claiming 5 points for myself (My Wife Main Applicant).
> 
> Attaching Form 80 and Form 1221 upfront would help always.
> 
> For genuine relationship between partners we didn't upload any document other
> than marriage certificate. Its better attach it as well. We are luckly not all will be lucky on that.
> 
> For all hard copy documents (including ID cards) always go for certified copies.
> Get certified copy from Public Notary and scan and upload.
> For online soft copy documents it is not generally required.


You mean I should get my aadhar card copy notarized?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk
Even though it is a colored copy ?


----------



## sheiky

sultan_azam said:


> best method is to reply via email, if your manager gets a call next time, he should listen and reply that he is in middle of something and cant describe much, it will be better if AHC Dubai can write a mail to him about the issue so that he can reply in peace.
> 
> sometimes we mess the things on phone call.. hope you understand my point


Gotcha, Thanks for your suggestion. I'll request this to my Prof.


----------



## yadavtinu

kitcha.nitt.83 said:


> Updated:
> 
> Documents Uploaded on 1st Oct 2016.
> Date of Birth Proof: Birth Certificate (Myself and Spouse)
> Relationship: Marriage Certificate
> Travel Document: Old and Current passport (Myself and Spouse)
> National Document: (Type: National ID) Aadhar ID (Myself and Spouse)
> National Document: (Type: Others): PAN Card, Driving License, Birth Certificate (Myself and Spouse)
> India PCC, Medical (Myself and Spouse)
> Form 80 and Form 1221 (Myself and Spouse)
> ACS and PTE English (Myself and Spouse)
> Education:
> Degree, Transcript, 10th and 12th (Myself and Spouse)
> Work Ex:
> Offer Letter, Employment Agreement, Payslip, Increment Letter,
> Employment Letter(Stating my Employee ID, Date of Joining and current designation from HR), Past Employments - Relieving Letter and Experience Letter (Stating my Employment Start and End Date).
> Work Experience to Prove relevant to Nominated Occupation:
> Statutory Declaration by Myself and Mentored Colleague.
> Form 16 (Myself and Spouse)
> Personal Finance:
> Bank Statements (Myself and Spouse)
> Salary Highlighted Bank Statements (Myself and Spouse)
> 
> Claiming 5 points for myself (My Wife Main Applicant).
> 
> Attaching Form 80 and Form 1221 upfront would help always.
> 
> For genuine relationship between partners we didn't upload any document other
> than marriage certificate. Its better attach it as well. We are luckly not all will be lucky on that.
> 
> For all hard copy documents (including ID cards) always go for certified copies.
> Get certified copy from Public Notary and scan and upload.
> For online soft copy documents it is not generally required.



In transcripts, university provided Black and white copies of mark sheets. Did you upload them? or new colored certified copies.


----------



## sheiky

expat1234 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I hope you get the grant soon. Did you have your current job in Saudi count towards work experience points? What about any other jobs? Did the AHC call your past employers ?


Thanks and I wish you the same. Yes, I claimed 15 points for KSA work exp even though I included past exp in India.


----------



## kamalendra

tikki2282 said:


> Quick update: I lodged my application on 1 Oct and today I got an IMMI Commencement email from gsm Brisbane. CO name: Lisa. No documents asked. I checked my IMMI account and the status still says received. Is it normal?


It seems that our CO Lisa is expert in sending this email,,, i am waiting since 200+days after this mail


----------



## tikki2282

kamalendra said:


> It seems that our CO Lisa is expert in sending this email,,, i am waiting since 200+days after this mail




Scary. I was about to ask that how much time will it usually take after this email to get the grant. You just answered and now I am tense.


----------



## tikki2282

kamalendra said:


> It seems that our CO Lisa is expert in sending this email,,, i am waiting since 200+days after this mail




Did she asked for any documents?


----------



## aussieby2016

razjoee said:


> Agreed, the timelines you are discussing regards Visa fee payments and document uploads are correct. But to me what is rather important is to also inform the expat that the PCC is a key determinant of the IED and delays in the payment of the VISA fee and any other uploading delays coupled together with the possibility of a long processing time (which should be always budgeted for) he might end up with a problem with the IED. Read someone on another thread on this forum who had been granted a PR with an IED date which was 11 days from grant date.


in such cases, on mailing IED is waived off too...but you need to intimate DIBP as soon as possible....nothing much to worry about.....


----------



## aussieby2016

Manan008 said:


> Does anyone here know the email address of gsm processing centreS?


Adelaide : [email protected]
Brisbane : [email protected]


----------



## kamalendra

tikki2282 said:


> Scary. I was about to ask that how much time will it usually take after this email to get the grant. You just answered and now I am tense.


some gets within a week,,, some like me are waiting since ages..... the only thing i believe that works in DIBP Visa processing is LUCK, LUCK and all LUCK,,,, documents, strong/weak applications are all myths,,, nothing is predictable


----------



## tikki2282

kamalendra said:


> some gets within a week,,, some like me are waiting since ages..... the only thing i believe that works in DIBP Visa processing is LUCK, LUCK and all LUCK,,,, documents, strong/weak applications are all myths,,, nothing is predictable




Fingers crossed. Hoping for the best. I wish you get a grant soon.


----------



## tikki2282

Manan008 said:


> Where was the name of CO gsm written ?




It's there in the email and the attached PDF as well.


----------



## raj_lidcomme

*Same Problem*



shivee1801 said:


> Hi all, Congratulations to all for getting invite and for being on road to the 189 visa.
> 
> I lodged my application on 12 March and payment was successful. However now I see an error message stating that "The application details could not be retrieved at this time. Please try again later." and I am unable to get to the links to upload docs. EOI status still shows "Invited".
> 
> Anyone faced this issue? And when can I expect the acknowledgement email and links for uploading docs. My invite expires on 3rd Apr.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> 189 224111(Actuary)
> VETASSESS Lodged: 22/10/15, in progress: 23/10/2015, Positive Outcome: 11/12/15 (< 2months)
> IELTS Test Date: 09/01/16 IELTS Result: 24/01/16: L-7, R-9, W-7, S-7 (2 weeks)
> EOI effective date: 25/01/16, (Age Points: 30, Education: 15, IELTS: 10, Experience: 5)
> Invited: 03/02/16 (within 1 week) Wife UK PCC Applied: 03/03/16 KWT & IND PCC Letter Obtained: 08/03/16 Wife UK PCC Obtained: 10/03/16 (within 1 week)
> Visa Lodged: 12/03/16 IND PCC Applied: 13/03/16 IND PCC Obtained: 15/03/16 (within 1 week)
> KWT PCC Applied: XX/03/16 KWT PCC Obtained: XX/04/16
> Medical Applied: XX/04/16



HI Bro, how did your problem got resolved as I am facing the same problem today. An information would be great help. 

Thanks


----------



## tikki2282

kamalendra said:


> some gets within a week,,, some like me are waiting since ages..... the only thing i believe that works in DIBP Visa processing is LUCK, LUCK and all LUCK,,,, documents, strong/weak applications are all myths,,, nothing is predictable




Did she reached out to you for any documents?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tikki2282 said:


> Did she reached out to you for any documents?


Dude i have sent you a pm please check and reply


----------



## kamalendra

tikki2282 said:


> Did she reached out to you for any documents?


nope,,, nothing after that,,,,, at the 132th day received verification call,,,, again silent after that


----------



## Fly_OZ

Hi,

I have asked this question before too. But now, I am in a dilemma again and need a consensus.

Here is the situation. Primary applicant is my husband - Job code 261112 Systems Analyst.
Been waiting since April 11, 2016 for 189 and 190 visas with 60 and 65 points respectively. Here is the points breakdown:

Age - 25
Education - 15
Work experience - 15
English - 0
Partner skills - 5

We see he has to score 10 points in English to stand any chance of getting invited. So he is retaking the exam next week. 

The doubt is this: 

Work experience will be awarded points only if it is within the last 10 years, right? We are claiming 5 points for partner skills for my work experience between May 2006 and June 2008, which the ACS assessed as positive and the results for which are valid until November 2016. The trouble is, if we go back 10 years from now, my work experience from May 2006 until October 2006 should be ruled out, and only the work experience from November 2006 to June 2008 should actually be considered. This is less than the 2 years minimum criteria. But contrarily, ACS letter says the results are valid until November 2016 - a standard 2 year deadline for the validity of the result as I applied for ACS assessment in December 2014 (they should have actually said the results are valid until June 2016). I quit work post June 2008 for higher studies, and after masters, I worked in a non-IT role. So I did not include that in my ACS application. 

It's 24th of October today, and let's say my husband scores 10 points for English in the exam he is planning to take next week, that will push our points for 189 to 70. 70 is a good score to get called in the first or second round of November. But then, will the partner skills points claim, which is valid until November 2016 be a problem? Should we better leave it out and keep our points at 65 (provided he scores 10 points in English next week)?


Thanks.


----------



## rana470

I will be trying to make a decision this week to about applying.


----------



## tikki2282

kamalendra said:


> nope,,, nothing after that,,,,, at the 132th day received verification call,,,, again silent after that




That's really strange. Waiting for 200+ days with no documents being asked.


----------



## tikki2282

Any grants today?


----------



## andreyx108b

tikki2282 said:


> Quick update: I lodged my application on 1 Oct and today I got an IMMI Commencement email from gsm Brisbane. CO name: Lisa. No documents asked. I checked my IMMI account and the status still says received. Is it normal?




Its normal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

tikki2282 said:


> Scary. I was about to ask that how much time will it usually take after this email to get the grant. You just answered and now I am tense.




Email is not an indicator, having same CO is not an indicator.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BHPS

tikki2282 said:


> Any grants today?


Yes from Adelaide some updates are in tracker.


----------



## kitcha.nitt.83

gonnabeexpat said:


> You mean I should get my aadhar card copy notarized?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk
> Even though it is a colored copy ?


For ID Cards it is generaly not required to be on the safer side i did.
I did certified copy for all my ID Cards, All pages Passports, Education documents,
For all hard copy (Offer Letter, Employment Agreement etc ..) Employment Documents, Hard Copy Bank Statements, Hard Copy Form 16 etc ... If document is from online then i didn't go for certified copy. Recent Form 16 etc ...


----------



## tikki2282

andreyx108b said:


> Email is not an indicator, having same CO is not an indicator.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks Andrey. Hoping for the best.


----------



## kitcha.nitt.83

yadavtinu said:


> In transcripts, university provided Black and white copies of mark sheets. Did you upload them? or new colored certified copies.


For Education Transcript i attached certified copy since it is hard copy document.
Simple Rule i followed for all online documents attached directly.
For all hard copy documents attached certified copy i attached.


----------



## yadavtinu

kitcha.nitt.83 said:


> For Education Transcript i attached certified copy since it is hard copy document.
> Simple Rule i followed for all online documents attached directly.
> For all hard copy documents attached certified copy i attached.


Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

Fly_OZ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have asked this question before too. But now, I am in a dilemma again and need a consensus.
> 
> Here is the situation. Primary applicant is my husband - Job code 261112 Systems Analyst.
> Been waiting since April 11, 2016 for 189 and 190 visas with 60 and 65 points respectively. Here is the points breakdown:
> 
> Age - 25
> Education - 15
> Work experience - 15
> English - 0
> Partner skills - 5
> 
> We see he has to score 10 points in English to stand any chance of getting invited. So he is retaking the exam next week.
> 
> The doubt is this:
> 
> Work experience will be awarded points only if it is within the last 10 years, right? We are claiming 5 points for partner skills for my work experience between May 2006 and June 2008, which the ACS assessed as positive and the results for which are valid until November 2016. The trouble is, if we go back 10 years from now, my work experience from May 2006 until October 2006 should be ruled out, and only the work experience from November 2006 to June 2008 should actually be considered. This is less than the 2 years minimum criteria. But contrarily, ACS letter says the results are valid until November 2016 - a standard 2 year deadline for the validity of the result as I applied for ACS assessment in December 2014 (they should have actually said the results are valid until June 2016). I quit work post June 2008 for higher studies, and after masters, I worked in a non-IT role. So I did not include that in my ACS application.
> 
> It's 24th of October today, and let's say my husband scores 10 points for English in the exam he is planning to take next week, that will push our points for 189 to 70. 70 is a good score to get called in the first or second round of November. But then, will the partner skills points claim, which is valid until November 2016 be a problem? Should we better leave it out and keep our points at 65 (provided he scores 10 points in English next week)?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


 your worry about validity of YOUR ACS report is valid, however ACS doesnt assess ONLY past 10 year experience, it is DIBP which asks for relevant experience in past 10 years and that too for primary applicant, 

suppose your ACS report is valid till 24.11.2016 and you do not receive till than, in that case do a fresh assessment of your skills and ACS will accept as they do not have that past 10 year thing, ACS report will prove that you are skilled, experience of spouse is not mandatory for claiming partner points, she/he justs needs to be skilled. 

this is a simply complex situation if you see things ACS & DIBP seperately.

To conclude , improve on english scores, update EOI, if you receive invite before ACS expires for partner than well and good,

if not than suspend EOI, do fresh assessment of your skills and submit EOI with new ACS report of yours to claim partner points.

i hope i am able to explain this


----------



## momentum

andreyx108b said:


> Email is not an indicator, having same CO is not an indicator.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you think is the reason for delays of some cases and speedy completion of other?


----------



## ihijazi

momentum said:


> What do you think is the reason for delays of some cases and speedy completion of other?


Security checks, definitely. This is somehow automated and manual. When it gets manual, a substantial time must be added to the process. Even the automated one takes time sometimes, you're being searched on global scale, background, etc...


----------



## kitcha.nitt.83

momentum said:


> What do you think is the reason for delays of some cases and speedy completion of other?


Before submitting the application get most of the documents ready. After submitting the application submit all the documents before CO is assigned (Generally 20 Days).
So submit all the documents within 20 days. Then final and most important is luck.


----------



## anzo1989

Hi, i applied for an EOI in 189 class and received an invite for the same. However, i cannot use that due to a small misunderstanding in the employment details i had mentioned which is not accurate with my ACS results. My invite expires on the 14th of November 2016. I would like to know if i can submit another EOI for the same 189 class where i already received an invite. Should i wait for the invite to get expired ?


----------



## momentum

kitcha.nitt.83 said:


> Before submitting the application get most of the documents ready. After submitting the application submit all the documents before CO is assigned (Generally 20 Days).
> So submit all the documents within 20 days. Then final and most important is luck.


Well i did the same. As far as the luck part, its usually not on my side. But lets see.


----------



## momentum

I asked this question before too but didnt get a response.

When the grant is given, do we recieve the email in our own account where we have imported the application too or does it go the migration agent only?


----------



## jatti.dhillon11

Is there any candiate who is a slef employed apply for 189 visa ?

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

momentum said:


> I asked this question before too but didnt get a response.
> 
> When the grant is given, do we recieve the email in our own account where we have imported the application too or does it go the migration agent only?




Agent account only


----------



## Jolly47

Hi Kamal and Tikki. My case officer name is Lisa as well from Adelaide. Almost 3 months are going to be completed since visa lodgment. But in my case she requested me for mandatory documents like form 80, PCC and medical which I submitted in last week of August. Since then assessment in progress. Can you also please share or pm me the position number of case officer Lisa


kamalendra said:


> tikki2282 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scary. I was about to ask that how much time will it usually take after this email to get the grant. You just answered and now I am tense.
> 
> 
> 
> some gets within a week,,, some like me are waiting since ages..... the only thing i believe that works in DIBP Visa processing is LUCK, LUCK and all LUCK,,,, documents, strong/weak applications are all myths,,, nothing is predictable
Click to expand...


----------



## fdesai

Request your clarification on below query

I have got my passport renewed post EOI submission (have not got the invite yet). Expecting the invite in a day or two.

1) Shall I update my passport in EOI?
2) If yes, what's the benefit or it does not matter really if one updates or not? I shall lodge visa application using new passport no. Anyways I have my old passport no. reference in ACS, PTE and new passport?
3) Is it ok to let the EOI get processed with old passport no.?
4) If I update the new passport no. in EOI will it impact Date of Effect? (I guess not, but if it doesn't matter to update passport in EOI then shall I update it in EOI?

Best wishes..!!


----------



## kitcha.nitt.83

fdesai said:


> Request your clarification on below query
> 
> I have got my passport renewed post EOI submission (have not got the invite yet). Expecting the invite in a day or two.
> 
> 1) Shall I update my passport in EOI?
> 2) If yes, what's the benefit or it does not matter really if one updates or not? I shall lodge visa application using new passport no. Anyways I have my old passport no. reference in ACS, PTE and new passport?
> 3) Is it ok to let the EOI get processed with old passport no.?
> 4) If I update the new passport no. in EOI will it impact Date of Effect? (I guess not, but if it doesn't matter to update passport in EOI then shall I update it in EOI?
> 
> Best wishes..!!


I was also in the same boat in Sept 2016. I got the invitation with old passport. Submitted VISA application with new passport. Old passport details updated in Form 80 and attached the old passport copy in attachments.

Option 1: 
Update your EOI. (Don't Update EOI close to 12 AM Australia Time - Invitations are processed and sent at that time.)
update Old passport details in Form 80 and attach the old passport copy in attachments.
Option 2:
Submit VISA application with new passport. 
Old passport details updated in Form 80 and attach the old passport copy in attachments.

EOI points Effect Date won't change if you change passport details.
Both options are same no difference.

Passport details in PTE and ACS is not an issue.
Don't worry.


----------



## kanishkster

Hi Guys,

I am not claiming any points for my wife's occupation. She is applying for the VISA alongwith me as a dependent.
Do I still need to submit Form16, ITR, Payslips, Employment documents for all the companies she has worked for? Or would it suffice to submit only for the most recent employment.
Actually we are missing some documents for her previous employments.
However in Form 80 and 1221, we are filling details of all her employments.

Please advise.


----------



## Numair16

Hey everyone!

I have just started the process of applying for a 189 visa. I have already submitted my CDR for assessment on 10-Oct-16 with fast track and I am still waiting for a response. Just to expedite things I want to start preparing my documents. 

I have two questions.

1. I am from Pakistan and currently working in Saudi Arabia. Does a work permit in Saudi Arabia considered a permanent residence or a temporary residence? I saw this question in form 80 where I will have to declare if I have a permanent residency of another country.

2. I worked for two years in Qatar. When I was leaving Qatar in February, 2015 I applied for a PCC and got it a week before leaving Qatar. Since I do not have a residence record after that time in Qatar, do I need a fresh PCC from Qatar or the PCC I received in February, 2015 will work?

Looking forward to your response. 

Thank you 

2.


----------



## dakshch

Day 322


----------



## w4s33m

kanishkster said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am not claiming any points for my wife's occupation. She is applying for the VISA alongwith me as a dependent.
> Do I still need to submit Form16, ITR, Payslips, Employment documents for all the companies she has worked for? Or would it suffice to submit only for the most recent employment.
> Actually we are missing some documents for her previous employments.
> However in Form 80 and 1221, we are filling details of all her employments.
> 
> Please advise.


No employment docs needed if you arent claiming points for partner skill.


----------



## Aghakhan

Hi Folks

Is there any requirement for proof funds to be shown. If yes than how much is the amount for a single applicant for immigration case please


----------



## w4s33m

Numair16 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I have just started the process of applying for a 189 visa. I have already submitted my CDR for assessment on 10-Oct-16 with fast track and I am still waiting for a response. Just to expedite things I want to start preparing my documents.
> 
> I have two questions.
> 
> 1. I am from Pakistan and currently working in Saudi Arabia. Does a work permit in Saudi Arabia considered a permanent residence or a temporary residence? I saw this question in form 80 where I will have to declare if I have a permanent residency of another country.
> 
> 2. I worked for two years in Qatar. When I was leaving Qatar in February, 2015 I applied for a PCC and got it a week before leaving Qatar. Since I do not have a residence record after that time in Qatar, do I need a fresh PCC from Qatar or the PCC I received in February, 2015 will work?
> 
> Looking forward to your response.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 2.


1. No visa for Saudi grants you PR there.. so you're only a temporary resident. but if your duration is longer than 12 months .. you'd need a pcc.

2. Your PCC from Qatar should say how long its valid for. I'd suggest get a new one since the PCC issue date also decides your initial entry date.


----------



## wja_2016

Hi,
I am the main applicant, I made some mistakes in the employment details of my wife. 
Will need to fill in the form 1023 for incorrect information.

My question is whether my wife or me that should be the one fill up form 1023? A bit confusing for me as we need to attach the documents under each applicant respectively.


----------



## w4s33m

wja_2016 said:


> Hi,
> I am the main applicant, I made some mistakes in the employment details of my wife.
> Will need to fill in the form 1023 for incorrect information.
> 
> My question is whether my wife or me that should be the one fill up form 1023? A bit confusing for me as we need to attach the documents under each applicant respectively.


Your wife will need to fill up the form, as a dependent, and sign it.


----------



## goaustralianow

jitin81 said:


> 147 days and counting. Application still in received status. Missed AHC call in 16th August and haven't got a call back again till date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Almost in same sitation 

More than 105+ days and Employment verification was done on 1st Sept 2016 followed with an AHC call on 2nd Sept. 2016. 

And here I am, still waiting


----------



## goaustralianow

psheetal_12 said:


> @goaustralianow
> 
> Did you get a grant after the AHC call.
> My husband is the primary applicant with same ANZSCO he received the AHC call two days back so would like to know how many days after AHC call a grant can be expected.


No mate, still no grant. Waiting desperately for it


----------



## goaustralianow

maverick19 said:


> Occupation - accountant
> Visa lodged on June 22, 2016
> CO allocated on July 21, 2016
> - form 80 was not completely filled , so uploaded the completed form on July 22, 2016, as requested by CO (team Adelaide)
> Called DIBP on October 12, 2016
> AHC called my manager (authorised signatory on my experience letter on the company letter head) for verification on October 13, 2016
> 
> Should I also expect a call from AHC now?
> 
> It's been 120 days. My patience is wearing down.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My employment verification was done 55 days back and AHC call 54 days back. I am still waiting for the golden email 

Hope you get it soon


----------



## kitcha.nitt.83

wja_2016 said:


> Hi,
> I am the main applicant, I made some mistakes in the employment details of my wife.
> Will need to fill in the form 1023 for incorrect information.
> 
> My question is whether my wife or me that should be the one fill up form 1023? A bit confusing for me as we need to attach the documents under each applicant respectively.


For Correction: you can click on "update us" > "Notification of Incorrect Answers"
on the online application and submit the form which will upload the form 1023. That would be easier.


----------



## wja_2016

w4s33m said:


> Your wife will need to fill up the form, as a dependent, and sign it.


Thank you.
So when she fill it up, my details will goes to " details of other applicants".
Correct ? Do both of us need to sign the form ?


----------



## goaustralianow

Dear Jairichi, Vikascahandra, andreyx108b and other veteran members - Need your help.

I just found, while filling 17 pager online file just before visa payment, There is a following question:
*Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
*. To which answer should have been "YES" however in error I selected "NO" there.
Though I have claimed 10 points for overseas employment

My employment verification was done with previous employer about 55 days back and very next day I got call from AHC.

My questions is - Shall I now fill form 1023 and confuse the CO keeping in mind that they have already verified my employment for which I mentioned "NO" as a answer to overseas employment or shall I leave it as is.

Another point to be noted, my application is still under "*Received*" status post 110 days of lodgement. No CO contact at all. My assumption is that CO must have checked my application and then might have refered it for employment checks. Could it be the case that CO has ignored it thinking it's a silly mistake as I have attached proofs from all my employment episodes plus the ACS report certifying my experience in the nominated job code?

My fear is that Form 1023 may add to unnecessary delay

Looking forward for your thoughts and valuable suggestions.


----------



## wja_2016

kitcha.nitt.83 said:


> For Correction: you can click on "update us" > "Notification of Incorrect Answers"
> on the online application and submit the form which will upload the form 1023. That would be easier.


Hi, thanks for the info.


----------



## ronkar12

Aghakhan said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Is there any requirement for proof funds to be shown. If yes than how much is the amount for a single applicant for immigration case please


No, it is not required.


----------



## sultan_azam

anzo1989 said:


> Hi, i applied for an EOI in 189 class and received an invite for the same. However, i cannot use that due to a small misunderstanding in the employment details i had mentioned which is not accurate with my ACS results. My invite expires on the 14th of November 2016. I would like to know if i can submit another EOI for the same 189 class where i already received an invite. Should i wait for the invite to get expired ?


submit a new EoI


----------



## vanpraustralia

Hi
Just submitted and paid the visa fee
In my immiaccount there are two applications
1. 189 visa status as received - iam yet to upload few more docs
2. My health declaration - status incomplete. I had generated hap ids before 189 submission and status if individual applicant is clearance given no action required..

What should I do with health declaration application? 


sent from my mobile using tapatalk pls ignore spelling errors/typos


----------



## sultan_azam

momentum said:


> I asked this question before too but didnt get a response.
> 
> When the grant is given, do we recieve the email in our own account where we have imported the application too or does it go the migration agent only?


it goes to email id originally given in the visa application unless you have changed it

generally it goes to migration agent if you have hired one


----------



## sultan_azam

*Since you are yet to be invited*


1) Shall I update my passport in EOI? *check your EoI, do you find any entry to provide passport number, as far as i remember there isnt any such entry*
2) If yes, what's the benefit or it does not matter really if one updates or not? I shall lodge visa application using new passport no. Anyways I have my old passport no. reference in ACS, PTE and new passport?
3) Is it ok to let the EOI get processed with old passport no.?
4) If I update the new passport no. in EOI will it impact Date of Effect? (I guess not, but if it doesn't matter to update passport in EOI then shall I update it in EOI?

Best wishes..!!

*in EoI we just mention country of passport and nothing else, i think my answer above replies all your queries*


----------



## vikaschandra

tk123 said:


> your feedbacks are very encouraging. Seems like the case officers arent the ruthless people i imagine them to be
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What made you think they are ruthless people??

Mate within their jurisdiction everyone is trying to perform their job as they should.. delays in processing, extra scrutiny all this is different for each case..


----------



## sultan_azam

kanishkster said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am not claiming any points for my wife's occupation. She is applying for the VISA alongwith me as a dependent.
> Do I still need to submit Form16, ITR, Payslips, Employment documents for all the companies she has worked for? Or would it suffice to submit only for the most recent employment.
> Actually we are missing some documents for her previous employments.
> However in Form 80 and 1221, we are filling details of all her employments.
> 
> Please advise.


as you are not claiming partner points there is no need to provide any employment related documents for her.

you just need to write about employment in form 80 and 1221

do submit her education related documents, and functional english proof


----------



## sahiltaneja2002

Hi, 

i am SAP security and GRc consultant, not sure, under which ANZSCO code, i have to file PR application, could you please suggest.


----------



## sultan_azam

Numair16 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I have just started the process of applying for a 189 visa. I have already submitted my CDR for assessment on 10-Oct-16 with fast track and I am still waiting for a response. Just to expedite things I want to start preparing my documents.
> 
> I have two questions.
> 
> 1. I am from Pakistan and currently working in Saudi Arabia. Does a work permit in Saudi Arabia considered a permanent residence or a temporary residence? I saw this question in form 80 where I will have to declare if I have a permanent residency of another country.
> 
> 2. I worked for two years in Qatar. When I was leaving Qatar in February, 2015 I applied for a PCC and got it a week before leaving Qatar. Since I do not have a residence record after that time in Qatar, do I need a fresh PCC from Qatar or the PCC I received in February, 2015 will work?
> 
> Looking forward to your response.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 2.


1. as far as i know KSA havent started giving permanent residence, so yours will be temporary residence

2. it will be better if you apply a fresh pcc for Qatar, it will help you


----------



## sultan_azam

Aghakhan said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Is there any requirement for proof funds to be shown. If yes than how much is the amount for a single applicant for immigration case please


no such requirement for 189 visa


----------



## sultan_azam

wja_2016 said:


> Hi,
> I am the main applicant, I made some mistakes in the employment details of my wife.
> Will need to fill in the form 1023 for incorrect information.
> 
> My question is whether my wife or me that should be the one fill up form 1023? A bit confusing for me as we need to attach the documents under each applicant respectively.


you will sign in applicant tab

your wife will sign in "other applicant" tab

attach it under your "primary applicant's" document

if in doubt go through last page of form 1023, you will understand

can be done online also via "immiaccount" --- "update us"


----------



## sultan_azam

goaustralianow said:


> Dear Jairichi, Vikascahandra, andreyx108b and other veteran members - Need your help.
> 
> I just found, while filling 17 pager online file just before visa payment, There is a following question:
> *Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
> *. To which answer should have been "YES" however in error I selected "NO" there.
> Though I have claimed 10 points for overseas employment
> 
> My employment verification was done with previous employer about 55 days back and very next day I got call from AHC.
> 
> My questions is - Shall I now fill form 1023 and confuse the CO keeping in mind that they have already verified my employment for which I mentioned "NO" as a answer to overseas employment or shall I leave it as is.
> 
> Another point to be noted, my application is still under "*Received*" status post 110 days of lodgement. No CO contact at all. My assumption is that CO must have checked my application and then might have refered it for employment checks. Could it be the case that CO has ignored it thinking it's a silly mistake as I have attached proofs from all my employment episodes plus the ACS report certifying my experience in the nominated job code?
> 
> My fear is that Form 1023 may add to unnecessary delay
> 
> Looking forward for your thoughts and valuable suggestions.


the ethical way is to give form 1023 here... your fear is it may get delayed, there are more worse thing which can happen,

in my opinion you should give it as already job verification is over


----------



## sultan_azam

vanpraustralia said:


> Hi
> Just submitted and paid the visa fee
> In my immiaccount there are two applications
> 1. 189 visa status as received - iam yet to upload few more docs
> 2. My health declaration - status incomplete. I had generated hap ids before 189 submission and status if individual applicant is clearance given no action required..
> 
> What should I do with health declaration application?
> 
> 
> sent from my mobile using tapatalk pls ignore spelling errors/typos


have you done medicals previously, i mean before filing visa application ??? if yes than below mentioned may help you


_Once your eMedical health examinations have been submitted electronically to the department for processing, you should lodge your visa application. Make sure that you indicate on your application form that you have already completed your health examinations and provide your HAP ID. This will facilitate the processing of your visa application._

My health declarations


----------



## summy1986

dakshch said:


> Day 322


What are they verifying from 322 days ? 
I think so much delay is not justified... Well, best of luck...


----------



## dakshch

summy1986 said:


> What are they verifying from 322 days ?
> 
> I think so much delay is not justified... Well, best of luck...




They are just being unprofessional. Service standards say 3 months and its now almost 11.

Similar cases, Some cases take one week and others take one year ? How is that fair ? 
Bit all we can do is wait


----------



## aman.

...


----------



## aman.

tikki2282 said:


> Any grants today?





BHPS said:


> Yes from Adelaide some updates are in tracker.



That's me. I have received the golden email today. :cheer2:

All the very best for all the people who are waiting for their grant.


----------



## vikaschandra

kanishkster said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am not claiming any points for my wife's occupation. She is applying for the VISA alongwith me as a dependent.
> Do I still need to submit Form16, ITR, Payslips, Employment documents for all the companies she has worked for? Or would it suffice to submit only for the most recent employment.
> Actually we are missing some documents for her previous employments.
> However in Form 80 and 1221, we are filling details of all her employments.
> 
> Please advise.


Not required form 80 and 1221 should suffice


----------



## vikaschandra

goaustralianow said:


> Dear Jairichi, Vikascahandra, andreyx108b and other veteran members - Need your help.
> 
> I just found, while filling 17 pager online file just before visa payment, There is a following question:
> *Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
> *. To which answer should have been "YES" however in error I selected "NO" there.
> Though I have claimed 10 points for overseas employment
> 
> My employment verification was done with previous employer about 55 days back and very next day I got call from AHC.
> 
> My questions is - Shall I now fill form 1023 and confuse the CO keeping in mind that they have already verified my employment for which I mentioned "NO" as a answer to overseas employment or shall I leave it as is.
> 
> Another point to be noted, my application is still under "*Received*" status post 110 days of lodgement. No CO contact at all. My assumption is that CO must have checked my application and then might have refered it for employment checks. Could it be the case that CO has ignored it thinking it's a silly mistake as I have attached proofs from all my employment episodes plus the ACS report certifying my experience in the nominated job code?
> 
> My fear is that Form 1023 may add to unnecessary delay
> 
> Looking forward for your thoughts and valuable suggestions.





sultan_azam said:


> the ethical way is to give form 1023 here... your fear is it may get delayed, there are more worse thing which can happen,
> 
> in my opinion you should give it as already job verification is over


I would agree with Sultan what happened was a mistake and this is what we call integrity check to see if you correct it or not.. we can assume that CO might have ignored or not realized it but that should not be assumed from our end better to be safe than sorry... and if the verification call has gone well then why worry.. go ahead use the update us link on the immiaccount and correct your mistake


----------



## ihmar2002

I am preparing to submit visa application and pay visa fee. 
My question is, how likely it is to get grant having child with delayed speech. My son has mild language problem, he is 6 and he cannot speak sentences clearly although he is school going kids. We have been doing speech therapy and he improved with time and will be hopefully normal in a year or two given we continue his therapy. 

Any experts opinion who have came accross similar applicant and has received grant/ rejection? 

Thanks and kind regards


----------



## raj_lidcomme

Sharath009 said:


> Hi All,
> Submitted my visa application yesterday but the status is still submitted and there is no acknowledgement mail also. Am getting the below error:
> "application details could not be retrieved at this time. Please try again later." and I am unable to get to the links to upload docs. EOI status still shows Apply visa.
> Tried reaching DIAC on the number 1300 364 613. Have also raised this in Technical Support form of DIAC but no reply from them yet.
> 
> Has anyone faced same issues? Please advise how it was resolved.
> 
> Regards,
> Sharath


HI, I am also facing same problem today. Can you please advise as to how this issue got resolved? Would be a great help. Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b

momentum said:


> What do you think is the reason for delays of some cases and speedy completion of other?




Longer processing 2 factors: 1. verifications, i.e. Employment (2-6 months) 
2. External checks 6+ months 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

Requesting your help in clarifying this query:
1. In the immi account I am unable to find an option to upload dependent's (spouse) Education Docs, although i am not claiming any points for partner i thinks its better to upload. 
2. Currently the app is in 'Received' status...i am still uploading docs. After uploading all docs do i need to tick on the application and click on 'Submit' to let DIBP know that i am done from my side.

Best wishes!!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

anzo1989 said:


> Hi, i applied for an EOI in 189 class and received an invite for the same. However, i cannot use that due to a small misunderstanding in the employment details i had mentioned which is not accurate with my ACS results. My invite expires on the 14th of November 2016. I would like to know if i can submit another EOI for the same 189 class where i already received an invite. Should i wait for the invite to get expired ?


I was in same boat few days back and i researched various forums and got to know that we can submit another EOI. I submitted another EOI with correct details and got invited again.
When the previous EOI will be activated in Nov then you should withdraw that EOI.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

aman. said:


> That's me. I have received the golden email today. :cheer2:
> 
> All the very best for all the people who are waiting for their grant.


Your job code and timeline ? Congratulations.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## kitcha.nitt.83

nikhil_k said:


> Requesting your help in clarifying this query:
> 1. In the immi account I am unable to find an option to upload dependent's (spouse) Education Docs, although i am not claiming any points for partner i thinks its better to upload.
> 2. Currently the app is in 'Received' status...i am still uploading docs. After uploading all docs do i need to tick on the application and click on 'Submit' to let DIBP know that i am done from my side.
> 
> Best wishes!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


1. You can click on Upload other documents and then find and select the correct type of document and sub type then attach it there. 
2. After you upload all documents you don't need to anything. If Case officer requires more documentation they will contact. 

Always upload the documents as soon as possible so that they see the all documents which checking so that they go for direct grant.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys could someone please share Dibp number here 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## sm8764

Day 245...


----------



## kamalendra

gonnabeexpat said:


> guys could someone please share dibp number here
> 
> sent from my machone using tapatalk


+61731367000


----------



## kooljack007

aman. said:


> That's me. I have received the golden email today. :cheer2:
> 
> All the very best for all the people who are waiting for their grant.


Congrats!☺

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

kamalendra said:


> +61731367000


Thanks

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLandofOZ

I'm planning to get a direct grant hence thinking of uploading my resume also.
Is it fine if I mention my roles & responsibilities exactly the same as mentioned in reference letters? These reference letters were shared with ACS.


----------



## anurag.gupta81

Friends,

I have a query. My friend applied for the EOI in March and he got the invitation by end of september. 

When he filed the EOI, he mentioned that his is a family of 3. Now his wife has given birth to a baby girl. And he has made all the arrangements for the payment.

So what shall he do now?

1. Make the payment for 3, and then inform the CO that he has a new member which is not mentioned in the invitation? And then see whether he gives the link for additional payment.
2. Ammend his invite and then make the payment for 4. Although he cannot get documents of his baby since she he is just 2 days old.

Please suggest.

Anurag


----------



## yadavtinu

anurag.gupta81 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have a query. My friend applied for the EOI in March and he got the invitation by end of september.
> 
> When he filed the EOI, he mentioned that his is a family of 3. Now his wife has given birth to a baby girl. And he has made all the arrangements for the payment.
> 
> So what shall he do now?
> 
> 1. Make the payment for 3, and then inform the CO that he has a new member which is not mentioned in the invitation? And then see whether he gives the link for additional payment.
> 2. Ammend his invite and then make the payment for 4. Although he cannot get documents of his baby since she he is just 2 days old.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Anurag


I have very less knowledge about this, however, in my opinion, he should lodge the application for 4 members. In the application, it again asks about the family details and he can add the new member there. Otherwise, it will take a long time to get an invite again.
One more thing, he is not presenting any fake details in the EOI and he can prove this by showing the birth details of new baby. 
However, I strongly recommend having an opinion from senior members who had experienced the same situation or an agent just to confirm that he can do this.


----------



## psheetal_12

goaustralianow said:


> No mate, still no grant. Waiting desperately for it


oh, same here. Waiting desperately.
AHC call on 17-Oct.


----------



## tk123

anurag.gupta81 said:


> Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a query. My friend applied for the EOI in March and he got the invitation by end of september.
> 
> 
> 
> When he filed the EOI, he mentioned that his is a family of 3. Now his wife has given birth to a baby girl. And he has made all the arrangements for the payment.
> 
> 
> 
> So what shall he do now?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Make the payment for 3, and then inform the CO that he has a new member which is not mentioned in the invitation? And then see whether he gives the link for additional payment.
> 
> 2. Ammend his invite and then make the payment for 4. Although he cannot get documents of his baby since she he is just 2 days old.
> 
> 
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> 
> 
> Anurag




The data related to family members etc doesnt matter at EOI stage. He should mention the entire family in his visa application.

in the visa application you have to share the entire family regardless of them being part of the visa application or not. 

he has until end november to submit visa application. better to get the documents ready by then. 

just FYI, family members can be added/deleted until the visa decision is made.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anurag.gupta81

tk123 said:


> The data related to family members etc doesnt matter at EOI stage. He should mention the entire family in his visa application.
> 
> in the visa application you have to share the entire family regardless of them being part of the visa application or not.
> 
> he has until end november to submit visa application. better to get the documents ready by then.
> 
> just FYI, family members can be added/deleted until the visa decision is made.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So do you suggest to make the payment for 3, and also inform the CO that he has a 4th member, recently arrived?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

one guy who lodged on oct 1st got the grant today. same job code and his socre is 65 mine is 70. he got the grant. :smash::frusty::twitch:


----------



## tk123

anurag.gupta81 said:


> So do you suggest to make the payment for 3, and also inform the CO that he has a 4th member, recently arrived?




i suggest to make the payment for 4. include 4 family members in the visa application. No connection in the number of family members between EOI and Visa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fly_OZ

sultan_azam said:


> your worry about validity of YOUR ACS report is valid, however ACS doesnt assess ONLY past 10 year experience, it is DIBP which asks for relevant experience in past 10 years and that too for primary applicant,
> 
> suppose your ACS report is valid till 24.11.2016 and you do not receive till than, in that case do a fresh assessment of your skills and ACS will accept as they do not have that past 10 year thing, ACS report will prove that you are skilled, experience of spouse is not mandatory for claiming partner points, she/he justs needs to be skilled.
> 
> this is a simply complex situation if you see things ACS & DIBP seperately.
> 
> To conclude , improve on english scores, update EOI, if you receive invite before ACS expires for partner than well and good,
> 
> if not than suspend EOI, do fresh assessment of your skills and submit EOI with new ACS report of yours to claim partner points.
> 
> i hope i am able to explain this




Hi,

ACS also has the past 10 years work experience criteria, not only DIBP. 

Suggestions please?


Thanks.


----------



## ahsan771991

Guys any idea about UK  police clearance?
And the processing times involved 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fly_OZ

Hi,

I have asked this question before too. But now, I am in a dilemma again and need a consensus.

Here is the situation. Primary applicant is my husband - Job code 261112 Systems Analyst.
Been waiting since April 11, 2016 for 189 and 190 visas with 60 and 65 points respectively. Here is the points breakdown:

Age - 25
Education - 15
Work experience - 15
English - 0
Partner skills - 5

We see he has to score 10 points in English to stand any chance of getting invited. So he is retaking the exam next week. 

The doubt is this: 

Work experience will be awarded points only if it is within the last 10 years, right? We are claiming 5 points for partner skills for my work experience between May 2006 and June 2008, which the ACS assessed as positive and the results for which are valid until November 2016. The trouble is, if we go back 10 years from now, my work experience from May 2006 until October 2006 should be ruled out, and only the work experience from November 2006 to June 2008 should actually be considered. This is less than the 2 years minimum criteria. But contrarily, ACS letter says the results are valid until November 2016 - a standard 2 year deadline for the validity of the result as I applied for ACS assessment in December 2014 (they should have actually said the results are valid until June 2016). I quit work post June 2008 for higher studies, and after masters, I worked in a non-IT role. So I did not include that in my ACS application. 

It's 24th of October today, and let's say my husband scores 10 points for English in the exam he is planning to take next week, that will push our points for 189 to 70. 70 is a good score to get called in the first or second round of November. But then, will the partner skills points claim, which is valid until November 2016 be a problem? Should we better leave it out and keep our points at 65 (provided he scores 10 points in English next week)?


Thanks.


----------



## roshand79

gonnabeexpat said:


> one guy who lodged on oct 1st got the grant today. same job code and his socre is 65 mine is 70. he got the grant. :smash::frusty::twitch:




Chill man!! It will come. Things take their own time. Finally the result will make you very very happy!!! Just calm your nerves


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kitcha.nitt.83

TheLandofOZ said:


> I'm planning to get a direct grant hence thinking of uploading my resume also.
> Is it fine if I mention my roles & responsibilities exactly the same as mentioned in reference letters? These reference letters were shared with ACS.


Form 80 and Form 1221 should be good enough.
Make sure the roles and responsibilities are same in all places. ACS, VISA Application, Form 80, Form 1221 and Resume etc....

Make the resume same as reference letters which are shared with ACS.

Upload Form 80 and Form 1221 also.


----------



## bikram82

ahsan771991 said:


> Guys any idea about UK  police clearance?
> And the processing times involved
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Go to acro.police.uk and file your PCC online. the SLA is 10 working days and the results are only posted out, no soft copies here.


----------



## MonicaK

Good Morning all

Happy to inform that we got our grant(me, husband and 3 yrs son)today @ 7:40 am.

I thank this forum and all the members from whom I have gained adequate knowledge during this Process.

All the very best to the fellow expats who are waiting for their grants. 

My timelines are in signature.

Thanks !!
Monica


----------



## ahsan771991

bikram82 said:


> Go to acro.police.uk and file your PCC online. the SLA is 10 working days and the results are only posted out, no soft copies here.




Thanks a lot bro 
But is there a way to expedite the process by paying fast track fees or anything!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

MonicaK said:


> Good Morning all
> 
> Happy to inform that we got our grant(me, husband and 3 yrs son)today @ 7:40 am.
> 
> I thank this forum and all the members from whom I have gained adequate knowledge during this Process.
> 
> All the very best to the fellow expats who are waiting for their grants.
> 
> My timelines are in signature.
> 
> Thanks !!
> Monica




Congrats. You mentioned that you got a call from AHC, Can you share what did they asked?


----------



## tikki2282

gonnabeexpat said:


> one guy who lodged on oct 1st got the grant today. same job code and his socre is 65 mine is 70. he got the grant. :smash::frusty::twitch:




Any idea if the guys is onshore or offshore because that does matter a lot I believe.


----------



## goaustralianow

MonicaK said:


> Good Morning all
> 
> Happy to inform that we got our grant(me, husband and 3 yrs son)today @ 7:40 am.
> 
> I thank this forum and all the members from whom I have gained adequate knowledge during this Process.
> 
> All the very best to the fellow expats who are waiting for their grants.
> 
> My timelines are in signature.
> 
> Thanks !!
> Monica


Congrats Monica! And wish you all the best for your future endeavors.

Just one question - Where was your case - Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## bikram82

ahsan771991 said:


> Thanks a lot bro
> But is there a way to expedite the process by paying fast track fees or anything!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes there is a 2 day one i think I dont remember, the fees was around 48 GBP or something and there is an enhanced delivery option for under 10 GBP as well. You'll see that once you start filling up your form there. 

Cheers!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tikki2282 said:


> Any idea if the guys is onshore or offshore because that does matter a lot I believe.


Onshore  

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## roshand79

gonnabeexpat said:


> Onshore
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk




Maybe they will take some time for Offshore. Their timeline is 3 months as per dibp website 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

MonicaK said:


> Good Morning all
> 
> Happy to inform that we got our grant(me, husband and 3 yrs son)today @ 7:40 am.
> 
> I thank this forum and all the members from whom I have gained adequate knowledge during this Process.
> 
> All the very best to the fellow expats who are waiting for their grants.
> 
> My timelines are in signature.
> 
> Thanks !!
> Monica


congratulations monica, could you please tell us what they asked during the interview?


----------



## goaustralianow

vikaschandra said:


> I would agree with Sultan what happened was a mistake and this is what we call integrity check to see if you correct it or not.. we can assume that CO might have ignored or not realized it but that should not be assumed from our end better to be safe than sorry... and if the verification call has gone well then why worry.. go ahead use the update us link on the immiaccount and correct your mistake


Thank you Vikas! Shall I click "Notification of incorrect answer(s)" under Update us?

Or do I need to fill some form?


----------



## momentum

I am happy to announce to all of you that my Grant has been finalized today. Although, I haven't recieved the letter yet as it would go to my agent but the immiaccount i imported the application in says Finalized. Grant in less than 30 days.


----------



## Manan008

momentum said:


> I am happy to announce to all of you that my Grant has been finalized today. Although, I haven't recieved the letter yet as it would go to my agent but the immiaccount i imported the application in says Finalized. Grant in less than 30 days.


Congrats brother.I hope i get it soon. We both are from pakistan and lodged visa on same day. Happy for you


----------



## momentum

Manan008 said:


> Congrats brother.I hope i get it soon. We both are from pakistan and lodged visa on same day. Happy for you


I pray you do, InshaaAllah.


----------



## kelynrowe2014

Feeling sick now.
I have not heard from anyone after 15th June 2016.

263111
60 points
lodged on 10th May2016
All the document related mess was completed by 15th June.


----------



## MonicaK

tikki2282 said:


> Congrats. You mentioned that you got a call from AHC, Can you share what did they asked?



It was a short 10 minute call and they asked about the projects and the responsibilities in each project worked so far.


----------



## anurag.gupta81

ahsan771991 said:


> Thanks a lot bro
> But is there a way to expedite the process by paying fast track fees or anything!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

There are two options for you:

1. 80 pounds and the result will be dispatched in 2 days.
2. 45/48 pounds, and the result will be dispatched in 10days.

Now for delivery you can choose normal delivery which is free to your country, or registered delivery, Which will again be charged for 2-5 pounds.

I got my PCC delivered in India via normal post and the stupid people lost my PCC and it was never delivered. then i had to pay additional 6 pounds for another copy and got it delivered to my friend in UK, It was done within 2 days.

So best of luck. 

Anurag


----------



## MonicaK

goaustralianow said:


> Congrats Monica! And wish you all the best for your future endeavors.
> 
> Just one question - Where was your case - Adelaide or Brisbane?


Thank you and wish you a speedy grant as well !!

My case was handled by GSM Brisbane CO name Alexandra


----------



## gonnabeexpat

momentum said:


> I am happy to announce to all of you that my Grant has been finalized today. Although, I haven't recieved the letter yet as it would go to my agent but the immiaccount i imported the application in says Finalized. Grant in less than 30 days.


congratulations dude.


----------



## kunal530

MonicaK said:


> Thank you and wish you a speedy grant as well !!
> 
> My case was handled by GSM Brisbane CO name Alexandra


Monica 1 ques: have you claimed work experience points? My case is also been handled by Alexandra. By seeing your timelines, it seems my grant might also get delayed. CO contacted me on 23rd Sept.


----------



## momentum

gonnabeexpat said:


> congratulations dude.


Thanks man


----------



## kooljack007

MonicaK said:


> Good Morning all
> 
> Happy to inform that we got our grant(me, husband and 3 yrs son)today @ 7:40 am.
> 
> I thank this forum and all the members from whom I have gained adequate knowledge during this Process.
> 
> All the very best to the fellow expats who are waiting for their grants.
> 
> My timelines are in signature.
> 
> Thanks !!
> Monica


Congrats!!☺

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## kooljack007

momentum said:


> I am happy to announce to all of you that my Grant has been finalized today. Although, I haven't recieved the letter yet as it would go to my agent but the immiaccount i imported the application in says Finalized. Grant in less than 30 days.


Congrats!!☺ Which team handled your case?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## momentum

kooljack007 said:


> Congrats!!☺ Which team handled your case?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Brisbane, the CO name was Belinda.


----------



## MonicaK

kooljack007 said:


> Congrats!!☺
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## gonnabeexpat

momentum said:


> Brisbane, the CO name was Belinda.


could you tell me at what time you got the grant?


----------



## momentum

gonnabeexpat said:


> could you tell me at what time you got the grant?


I am not sure about the time, logged to my immiaccount this morning and saw the status finalized.


----------



## MonicaK

kunal530 said:


> Monica 1 ques: have you claimed work experience points? My case is also been handled by Alexandra. By seeing your timelines, it seems my grant might also get delayed. CO contacted me on 23rd Sept.


Yes, 15 points for experience.. 

You said CO contact on 23rd Sep. Was there any documents requested? 

Thanks


----------



## BHPS

ahsan771991 said:


> Guys any idea about UK  police clearance?
> And the processing times involved
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

Its an online service by ACRO and PCC will be couriered at your home address within 2-3 weeks.


----------



## BHPS

MonicaK said:


> Good Morning all
> 
> Happy to inform that we got our grant(me, husband and 3 yrs son)today @ 7:40 am.
> 
> I thank this forum and all the members from whom I have gained adequate knowledge during this Process.
> 
> All the very best to the fellow expats who are waiting for their grants.
> 
> My timelines are in signature.
> 
> Thanks !!
> Monica


Congratulations.


----------



## Manan008

momentum said:


> I am not sure about the time, logged to my immiaccount this morning and saw the status finalized.


Hey how many pccs did u submit ? And did u submit it under the tab of pcc local or pcc national ?


----------



## MonicaK

BHPS said:


> Congratulations.


Thank you and wish you good luck


----------



## shaancm

kunal530 said:


> Monica 1 ques: have you claimed work experience points? My case is also been handled by Alexandra. By seeing your timelines, it seems my grant might also get delayed. CO contacted me on 23rd Sept.




My case is being handled by same CO, docs requested on 19 sep and uploaded on 10 oct.. now assessment in progress.. fingers crossed.
--shaan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momentum

Manan008 said:


> Hey how many pccs did u submit ? And did u submit it under the tab of pcc local or pcc national ?


I have lived in Lahore since 2003. Before that I have lived in multiple cities in pakistan but I submitted PCC for only one address of lahore from year 2004 to Current. For my wife, I included three addresses of lahore before and after marriage. One PCC for each applicant.

Upload was done by my agent and he uploaded the PCC under "Overseas Police Clearance - National"


----------



## gonnabeexpat

momentum said:


> I am not sure about the time, logged to my immiaccount this morning and saw the status finalized.


All the best for your future dude.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

anurag.gupta81 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have a query. My friend applied for the EOI in March and he got the invitation by end of september.
> 
> When he filed the EOI, he mentioned that his is a family of 3. Now his wife has given birth to a baby girl. And he has made all the arrangements for the payment.
> 
> So what shall he do now?
> 
> 1. Make the payment for 3, and then inform the CO that he has a new member which is not mentioned in the invitation? And then see whether he gives the link for additional payment.
> 2. Ammend his invite and then make the payment for 4. Although he cannot get documents of his baby since she he is just 2 days old.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Anurag


i think you should make payment for 4, get the birth certificate, that is possible, give other documents in the meanwhile


----------



## momentum

Manan008 said:


> Hey how many pccs did u submit ? And did u submit it under the tab of pcc local or pcc national ?


And there was no employment verification in my case. I have been working since last 8+ years for the same company, provided payslips, bank statements, provident fund statements, tax certificates for each and every month of the last 8+ years alongwith promotion and appointment letters.


----------



## sultan_azam

Fly_OZ said:


> Hi,
> 
> ACS also has the past 10 years work experience criteria, not only DIBP.
> 
> Suggestions please?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


i found this on ACS website
_
If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated
occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10
years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history
(whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria_


----------



## sultan_azam

MonicaK said:


> Good Morning all
> 
> Happy to inform that we got our grant(me, husband and 3 yrs son)today @ 7:40 am.
> 
> I thank this forum and all the members from whom I have gained adequate knowledge during this Process.
> 
> All the very best to the fellow expats who are waiting for their grants.
> 
> My timelines are in signature.
> 
> Thanks !!
> Monica



congratulations Monica.....


----------



## sultan_azam

momentum said:


> I am happy to announce to all of you that my Grant has been finalized today. Although, I haven't recieved the letter yet as it would go to my agent but the immiaccount i imported the application in says Finalized. Grant in less than 30 days.



Congratulations for the visa... all the best


----------



## sultan_azam

goaustralianow said:


> Thank you Vikas! Shall I click "Notification of incorrect answer(s)" under Update us?
> 
> Or do I need to fill some form?


yes...do it through "Notification of incorrect answer(s)" under Update us?

go ahead...


----------



## Manan008

momentum said:


> I have lived in Lahore since 2003. Before that I have lived in multiple cities in pakistan but I submitted PCC for only one address of lahore from year 2004 to Current. For my wife, I included three addresses of lahore before and after marriage. One PCC for each applicant.
> 
> Upload was done by my agent and he uploaded the PCC under "Overseas Police Clearance - National"


I submitted it under the tab state/local. DO u think would that be an issue ?


----------



## tk123

quick question: for the experience letter, my HR person has agreed to put his email address but not the phone number (cell) but ok to respond if he is reached through landline (which is a long shot in today's age). will email address be workable for CO?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

tk123 said:


> quick question: for the experience letter, my HR person has agreed to put his email address but not the phone number (cell) but ok to respond if he is reached through landline (which is a long shot in today's age). will email address be workable for CO??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


something(email), that too from HR is better


----------



## Anand23

Shaivi said:


> What are your anzocodes
> We are waiting since 181 days


Sorry for late reply Shaivi. Below is my timeline with details.
I called up DIBP 2 days back. The guy said that CO is active on my case however can not confirm when the result will be out.:clock:

Skill Assessment- Spouse (ICT Business Analyst) :12-Jun-15
Skill Assessment- Myself (Production Engineer 233513) :21-Jan-16
EOI Filed (60 Points 233513 Production Engineer) :26-Jan-16
Invite Received :02-Feb-16
Visa Lodged (self + Spouse+ Daughter) :22-Mar-16
Additional documents requested by CO (PCC & MCC, Form 80, 1221,1229) :13-Apr-16
Additional documents submitted :28-Apr-16
CV requested :22-Jun-16
Employment verification call received from Australian Embassy :24-Jun-16
CV submitted :25-Jun-16
Grant :??:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Amritbains206

My reference letters only contain signature from authorized signatory and no phone no or email. Although, it is on office letterhead which contains mobile no and email of company. Will that be a problem??


Anzsco: 261311
Eoi submit: 15 aug 2016
Invitation: 1 sept 2016
Submitted: 11 oct(with all docs)
Status: recieved


----------



## yadavtinu

I need help in managing documents. I mean to say that I have collected all documents expect Medicals. Now I have to submit the fee and upload the documents. I am thinking to merge PDFs and make single document wherever possible. 
I have scanned all certificates in 400DPI and if I merge them, they are exceeding 5MB.
I thinking to merge payslips, offer letter, compensation revision letter, roles and responsibility letter, experience letter and tax return into one document for each employer. Is it okay? Do I have to give all payslips (every month)?


----------



## andreyx108b

sm8764 said:


> Day 245...




Oh man! Wish you a soon grant!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

yadavtinu said:


> I need help in managing documents. I mean to say that I have collected all documents expect Medicals. Now I have to submit the fee and upload the documents. I am thinking to merge PDFs and make single document wherever possible.
> I have scanned all certificates in 400DPI and if I merge them, they are exceeding 5MB.
> I thinking to merge payslips, offer letter, compensation revision letter, roles and responsibility letter, experience letter and tax return into one document for each employer. Is it okay? Do I have to give all payslips (every month)?


not every month, give for every six/four month


----------



## Bairy

140 days still waiting


----------



## sm8764

andreyx108b said:


> Oh man! Wish you a soon grant!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks andrey ... waiting is so hard.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunal530

MonicaK said:


> Yes, 15 points for experience..
> 
> You said CO contact on 23rd Sep. Was there any documents requested?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, they requested PCC and medicals. I have not claimed work experience points. My case is a simple one as I am claiming education, age and English test marks. Not sure why they are taking this much time. As per my observation: it seems that after co contact, they either give grant within 1 month or after 3-4 months.

BTW, congrats for your grant


----------



## Gullu_butt

momentum said:


> I have lived in Lahore since 2003. Before that I have lived in multiple cities in pakistan but I submitted PCC for only one address of lahore from year 2004 to Current. For my wife, I included three addresses of lahore before and after marriage. One PCC for each applicant.
> 
> Upload was done by my agent and he uploaded the PCC under "Overseas Police Clearance - National"



How much points u claimed for experience ?


----------



## Manan008

sm8764 said:


> Thanks andrey ... waiting is so hard.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


You should call them.


----------



## Shaivi

Day 190 no news


----------



## momentum

Gullu_butt said:


> How much points u claimed for experience ?


10 points for work


----------



## momentum

Manan008 said:


> I submitted it under the tab state/local. DO u think would that be an issue ?


I dont think that should be a problem. If you want, you can reupload in the national tab as well.


----------



## lvbntapasvi

I received my 189 Visa Grant today 25th Oct 2016. 

Filed on 27th June
Medicals and PCC cleared - 22nd July
Received call from Australian High Commission, New Delhi on 29th August
Grant 25th Oct

All the best everyone


----------



## gonnabeexpat

lvbntapasvi said:


> I received my 189 Visa Grant today 25th Oct 2016.
> 
> Filed on 27th June
> Medicals and PCC cleared - 22nd July
> Received call from Australian High Commission, New Delhi on 29th August
> Grant 25th Oct
> 
> All the best everyone


Congratulations your job code ?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## momentum

MonicaK said:


> Yes, 15 points for experience..
> 
> You said CO contact on 23rd Sep. Was there any documents requested?
> 
> Thanks


Congrats, I got it today as well. Can you please tell if you did it by yourself or through an agent?

I have recieved a grant letter on my immiaccount i imported my application on. Is that different from the one that they send on your agent's email correspondence address?


----------



## lvbntapasvi

gonnabeexpat said:


> congratulations your job code ?
> 
> Sent from my machone using tapatalk


261313


----------



## RKS20

Hi experts i need some advise. The address and number of my previous company has changed but name is same. How it can impact my process and what should I do to avoid any delay or any problem. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tan011

I have a question:

CO allocation depends on the invitation date or the visa lodgement date?

Please


----------



## Saraaa

momentum said:


> I am happy to announce to all of you that my Grant has been finalized today. Although, I haven't recieved the letter yet as it would go to my agent but the immiaccount i imported the application in says Finalized. Grant in less than 30 days.


Congratulations!!
Its heartening to see you getting a grant within a month , as we are believed to be from a HIGH RISK COUNTRY! 
And u were being impatient only yesterday! 

All the best for your new chapter in life!


----------



## MonicaK

momentum said:


> Congrats, I got it today as well. Can you please tell if you did it by yourself or through an agent?
> 
> I have recieved a grant letter on my immiaccount i imported my application on. Is that different from the one that they send on your agent's email correspondence address?


Hi,

Congratulations for your grant  
We did not go through an agent and we got grant e-mails in primary visa applicant's mail box and in immiaccount the application status is finalised


----------



## MonicaK

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations Monica.....


Thank you sultan..


----------



## BHPS

lvbntapasvi said:


> I received my 189 Visa Grant today 25th Oct 2016.
> 
> Filed on 27th June
> Medicals and PCC cleared - 22nd July
> Received call from Australian High Commission, New Delhi on 29th August
> Grant 25th Oct
> 
> All the best everyone


Congratulations,

Can you confirm which team handled your case? Adelaide or Brisbane?

Good Luck for your Aussie Life ahead.

cheers


----------



## MonicaK

lvbntapasvi said:


> I received my 189 Visa Grant today 25th Oct 2016.
> 
> Filed on 27th June
> Medicals and PCC cleared - 22nd July
> Received call from Australian High Commission, New Delhi on 29th August
> Grant 25th Oct
> 
> All the best everyone


Congratulations for the grant.. We both had very similar timeline and got the grants on same day as well.

All the best for your move.. !!


----------



## ozairalikhan

MonicaK said:


> Congratulations for the grant.. We both had very similar timeline and got the grants on same day as well.
> 
> All the best for your move.. !!


Congratulations to all those who receive grant today. All the best


----------



## sultan_azam

lvbntapasvi said:


> I received my 189 Visa Grant today 25th Oct 2016.
> 
> Filed on 27th June
> Medicals and PCC cleared - 22nd July
> Received call from Australian High Commission, New Delhi on 29th August
> Grant 25th Oct
> 
> All the best everyone




congratulations for the grant


----------



## sultan_azam

RKS20 said:


> Hi experts i need some advise. The address and number of my previous company has changed but name is same. How it can impact my process and what should I do to avoid any delay or any problem.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


nothing to worry, if they wish to verify your employment with this employer they will figure out a way to reach them or they will call you regarding this.


----------



## sultan_azam

tan011 said:


> I have a question:
> 
> CO allocation depends on the invitation date or the visa lodgement date?
> 
> Please


visa lodgement date


----------



## dakshch

andreyx108b said:


> Longer processing 2 factors: 1. verifications, i.e. Employment (2-6 months)
> 2. External checks 6+ months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




And what does these external checks consist of ??


----------



## marlontheekshana

Hi everyone, I came to Sydney on a 476 visa and was hoping to apply for 189 early next year. I took PTE and was able to score 80+ in all four exams which gets me 65 points. So my question is do I have to go through a visa agent or a solicitor ? or can I just apply by myself ? 

Thank you


----------



## MonicaK

kunal530 said:


> Yes, they requested PCC and medicals. I have not claimed work experience points. My case is a simple one as I am claiming education, age and English test marks. Not sure why they are taking this much time. As per my observation: it seems that after co contact, they either give grant within 1 month or after 3-4 months.
> 
> BTW, congrats for your grant


Thanks.. Your case is pretty straight but we never know why they keep us waiting.
Hope you get your grant soon..
All the best


----------



## dakshch

sm8764 said:


> Day 245...




Day 323


----------



## momentum

MonicaK said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congratulations for your grant
> We did not go through an agent and we got grant e-mails in primary visa applicant's mail box and in immiaccount the application status is finalised


Do you see a view grant letter option on your immiaccount? Basically the "View application status" has changed to "view grant letter".


----------



## dakshch

Shaivi said:


> Day 190 no news




Day 323 and no news


----------



## samsonk76

Day 247, no news



dakshch said:


> Day 323 and no news


----------



## MonicaK

momentum said:


> Do you see a view grant letter option on your immiaccount? Basically the "View application status" has changed to "view grant letter".


Yes, you are right..


----------



## roshand79

samsonk76 said:


> Day 247, no news




I hope you guys get grant soon..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

lvbntapasvi said:


> I received my 189 Visa Grant today 25th Oct 2016.
> 
> Filed on 27th June
> Medicals and PCC cleared - 22nd July
> Received call from Australian High Commission, New Delhi on 29th August
> Grant 25th Oct
> 
> All the best everyone




Congrats and all the best! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pradeep1998

136 Days No response.


----------



## hello8441

momentum said:


> Congrats, I got it today as well. Can you please tell if you did it by yourself or through an agent?
> 
> I have recieved a grant letter on my immiaccount i imported my application on. Is that different from the one that they send on your agent's email correspondence address?



Hi, congrats for the grant, The grant letter available on imported immiAcc is the same as shared with Agent. 
BTW i sent u a PM few days back and was waiting ur reply.


----------



## justin787

I have finally received a reply from a CO today saying that the PCC they previously requested (from 12 years ago) is *not required*.

I received this response from a different CO. I wonder if she considered the first CO to have made a mistake requesting a PCC from 12 years ago, or they've accepted my proof that the PCC cannot be obtained.

Either way, I guess I can stop worrying about it now. And hope that they're actively processing my application.
--

Also congrats to those who have had their visas granted this week. I hope the rest of us who are waiting get it soon enough.


----------



## andreyx108b

dakshch said:


> And what does these external checks consist of ??



Hard to say its sone sort of security check


----------



## aussieby2016

marlontheekshana said:


> Hi everyone, I came to Sydney on a 476 visa and was hoping to apply for 189 early next year. I took PTE and was able to score 80+ in all four exams which gets me 65 points. So my question is do I have to go through a visa agent or a solicitor ? or can I just apply by myself ?
> 
> Thank you


apply by yourself if you have all documents....it not only saves money but also gives you an authority to know your application status as and when required.....


----------



## Ebilsaa

Dears,

Just a question, is it mandatory to get a call from the CO ?, and regarding the grant letter is it in specific day of the week to receive it ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Ebilsaa said:


> Dears,
> 
> Just a question, is it mandatory to get a call from the CO ?, and regarding the grant letter is it in specific day of the week to receive it ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No.
No.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momentum

Saraaa said:


> Congratulations!!
> Its heartening to see you getting a grant within a month , as we are believed to be from a HIGH RISK COUNTRY!
> And u were being impatient only yesterday!
> 
> All the best for your new chapter in life!


Thanks. Btw I was never being impatient 

Well, what i think is that there's nothing like high risk or low risk countries. I have seen people from iran, iraq, pakistan and other countriies getting grant in less than a month. Its just about how strong you present your case with the documentation. As I already mentioned, I was employed for a single company for 8+ years, and provided them with each and every month's payslip, PF deduction statement, income tax certificate and bank statement for every salary deposit for the past 8 years. No verification call was done by them. Being employed for only one company can be a reason for a fast grant too as there are less verifications required.


----------



## sheiky

Congratulations for forum members who got their Grants today. All the best for your future Endeavours...


----------



## Ebilsaa

andreyx108b said:


> No.
> No.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hello8441

marlontheekshana said:


> Hi everyone, I came to Sydney on a 476 visa and was hoping to apply for 189 early next year. I took PTE and was able to score 80+ in all four exams which gets me 65 points. So my question is do I have to go through a visa agent or a solicitor ? or can I just apply by myself ?
> Thank you





aussieby2016 said:


> apply by yourself if you have all documents....it not only saves money but also gives you an authority to know your application status as and when required.....


I agree to aussieby2016 . The process is quite simple and help for each phase is available on this forum, So its good to apply by yourself.


----------



## BHPS

momentum said:


> Thanks. Btw I was never being impatient
> 
> Well, what i think is that there's nothing like high risk or low risk countries. I have seen people from iran, iraq, pakistan and other countriies getting grant in less than a month. Its just about how strong you present your case with the documentation. As I already mentioned, I was employed for a single company for 8+ years, and provided them with each and every month's payslip, PF deduction statement, income tax certificate and bank statement for every salary deposit for the past 8 years. No verification call was done by them. Being employed for only one company can be a reason for a fast grant too as there are less verifications required.


Congrats Momentum.

I could have been accepted your case but i am in the same boat like yours , in the same company since last 9.5 years. provided them everything like monthly Salary slips, Bank statements , ITR of each year (for myself and my spouse).
Still waiting since more than 150 days and no golden mail yet. The question which is making me impatient now is what else i could have given to support my application.

See signatures for my dates and category. 

Anyways good Luck for your Aussie life ahead.

Cheers


----------



## momentum

hello8441 said:


> Hi, congrats for the grant, The grant letter available on imported immiAcc is the same as shared with Agent.
> BTW i sent u a PM few days back and was waiting ur reply.


Just replied to you PM sir. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Meissam

BHPS said:


> Congratulations,
> 
> Can you confirm which team handled your case? Adelaide or Brisbane?
> 
> Good Luck for your Aussie Life ahead.
> 
> cheers


Hi Mate,
Could you please clarify what was the second contact from SkillSelect for and which document was requested? was that like normal CO contacts (email from DIBP) or correspondence through skillselect portal?


----------



## momentum

BHPS said:


> Congrats Momentum.
> 
> I could have been accepted your case but i am in the same boat like yours , in the same company since last 9.5 years. provided them everything like monthly Salary slips, Bank statements , ITR of each year (for myself and my spouse).
> Still waiting since more than 150 days and no golden mail yet. The question which is making me impatient now is what else i could have given to support my application.
> 
> See signatures for my dates and category.
> 
> Anyways good Luck for your Aussie life ahead.
> 
> Cheers


I see you had multiple CO contacts. I tried to upload all the documents required before CO could start looking into my application. Although my agent was very very reluctant of uploading everything before CO was assigned but I pushed him and myself to the limit to get it done before that. My application was lodged on 27th and i completed documents upload by October 14th and luckily the CO wasnt assigned by that time.

CO contact means delay and multiple CO contacts means further delay, that's what i tried to avoid and luck favored me too and offcourse Allah's help comes first..


----------



## BHPS

momentum said:


> I see you had multiple CO contacts. I tried to upload all the documents required before CO could start looking into my application. Although my agent was very very reluctant of uploading everything before CO was assigned but I pushed him and myself to the limit to get it done before that. My application was lodged on 27th and i completed documents upload by October 14th and luckily the CO wasnt assigned by that time.
> 
> CO contact means delay and multiple CO contacts means further delay, that's what i tried to avoid and luck favored me too and offcourse Allah's help comes first..


Very happy for you, appreciate your reluctant behavior over your agent so you could achieve it. for me that's what i understood now that CO contact means just delay. I wish i could have shown my stubbornness to my agent as well. I just trusted her being best advisory on my case. 

Lets See what comes next for us , just need your good wishes.


----------



## FFacs

Fingers crossed I get your good fortune. I've front loaded EVERYTHING I could think of. Medicals and PCC are already complete. 

Looks like luck is the key here. Some people get CO requesting things and granting the very next day. Others upload everything and find themselves hanging around 12 months later. 

I find it difficult to believe that NOTHING is happening in the longer cases though. I just don't think we're privy to all the work going on.


----------



## BHPS

Meissam said:


> Hi Mate,
> Could you please clarify what was the second contact from SkillSelect for and which document was requested? was that like normal CO contacts (email from DIBP) or correspondence through skillselect portal?


Hey Meissam,

1st contact was usual contact with an email from CO-Brisbane and asking for Medicals, Form 1221 and CV.

2nd contact was quite unexpected and on unexpected questions from skillselect portal and they asked for the following queries on spouse:-

1. Who supported you for Graduation financially?
2. Who supported you for Graduation financially?
3. We have given graduation completion as May year xxx and post-graduation start as June same year so they asked what you were doing in this 1 month and who supported you financially.

Questions were pretty simple so we replied same day but its silence after that. 
I was thinking the case will be picked up immediately on completion of 28 days but it does not look like, no employee verification till now. Lets just wait and watch how the things proceed now.

Thanks


----------



## Saraaa

momentum said:


> Thanks. Btw I was never being impatient
> 
> Well, what i think is that there's nothing like high risk or low risk countries. I have seen people from iran, iraq, pakistan and other countriies getting grant in less than a month. Its just about how strong you present your case with the documentation. As I already mentioned, I was employed for a single company for 8+ years, and provided them with each and every month's payslip, PF deduction statement, income tax certificate and bank statement for every salary deposit for the past 8 years. No verification call was done by them. Being employed for only one company can be a reason for a fast grant too as there are less verifications required.



Agree to that. I just said about HR country cox of the speculations that float around. 
My husband is the primary applicant and he has been working in the same company for almost 9 years too. Let's c that works in our favor too 

May Allah makes the journey ahead easy for u! Good luck...!


----------



## Saraaa

dakshch said:


> Day 323 and no news


Lots and lots of a wishes n prayers sent your way. Whenever I open the forum, I expect to see your post that u have got the golden email!!! 
It must be tough waiting for so long but it will come soon.. Stay strong.


----------



## FFacs

BHPS said:


> Hey Meissam,
> 2nd contact was quite unexpected and on unexpected questions from skillselect portal and they asked for the following queries on spouse:-
> 
> 1. Who supported you for Graduation financially?
> 2. Who supported you for Graduation financially?
> 3. We have given graduation completion as May year xxx and post-graduation start as June same year so they asked what you were doing in this 1 month and who supported you financially.


Did they not like your first answer?


----------



## shrisam

BHPS said:


> 2nd contact was quite unexpected and on unexpected questions from skillselect portal and they asked for the following queries on spouse:-
> 
> Thanks


Wanted to know.. when you say second contact via SkillSelect.. what does it mean. Do you get a request on the same DIBP portal or is that over an email.

Am asking as this I have lodged my request via my agent and am not sure how does the SkillSelect guys reach out to us.

Regards,
Shri


----------



## BHPS

FFacs said:


> Did they not like your first answer?


I don't know. Its just a pin drop silence after that.


----------



## BHPS

shrisam said:


> Wanted to know.. when you say second contact via SkillSelect.. what does it mean. Do you get a request on the same DIBP portal or is that over an email.
> 
> Am asking as this I have lodged my request via my agent and am not sure how does the SkillSelect guys reach out to us.
> 
> Regards,
> Shri


WE got email with subject URGENT - Additional request for information. Client name: xxxx from [email protected] in primary account's inbox.


----------



## shrisam

Thanks


----------



## hello8441

Saraaa said:


> Agree to that. I just said about HR country cox of the speculations that float around.
> My husband is the primary applicant and he has been working in the same company for almost 9 years too. Let's c that works in our favor too
> 
> May Allah makes the journey ahead easy for u! Good luck...!


What is your time line?? i wish ur grant is around now as ur case seems simpler having one employment just like other member momentum.


----------



## maverick19

momentum said:


> Thanks. Btw I was never being impatient
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what i think is that there's nothing like high risk or low risk countries. I have seen people from iran, iraq, pakistan and other countriies getting grant in less than a month. Its just about how strong you present your case with the documentation. As I already mentioned, I was employed for a single company for 8+ years, and provided them with each and every month's payslip, PF deduction statement, income tax certificate and bank statement for every salary deposit for the past 8 years. No verification call was done by them. Being employed for only one company can be a reason for a fast grant too as there are less verifications required.




Well then let me contradict you on this:

Even I have 8 years of experience in one company only. And last week AHC called my HR and then sent an email with their queries and then called my manager. I had supplied them experience letter on company letter head from my manager (who is also the authorised signatory). I lodged on June 22 and got CO allocated on July 21. I had submitted all payslips and tax documents as well. But it's now 125 days and I'm still waiting.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sowmiya_syd

*Going to Lodge the Visa now..*

Hi All,

I am jus starting to lodge the visa .Got invite today..

Need some info..

I have collected all the documents.

Should I collate them to a single PDF ?

Like have 12 yrs of IT exp and worked in 3 companies.

Should I merge the payslips for company wise ? same with ITR and form16

Request Help !

Regards,

Sowmiya K


----------



## hello8441

maverick19 said:


> Well then let me contradict you on this:
> 
> Even I have 8 years of experience in one company only. And last week AHC called my HR and then sent an email with their queries and then called my manager. I had supplied them experience letter on company letter head from my manager (who is also the authorised signatory). I lodged on June 22 and got CO allocated on July 21. I had submitted all payslips and tax documents as well. But it's now 125 days and I'm still waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Having a look on immitracker enteries and recent forum post, my personal guess is that 
"Direct/Recent/swift Grants are being issued for 2613XX applications."


----------



## tk123

sultan_azam said:


> something(email), that too from HR is better




thanks for the quick support. luckily my HR guy agreed to add cell number and i also told him that immigration may call and ask about this letter. 

one problem though. the document is digitally signed using Docusign (with digital traceability code). hope this is not an issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saraaa

hello8441 said:


> What is your time line?? i wish ur grant is around now as ur case seems simpler having one employment just like other member momentum.


Hopefully, InshaAllah.
Here's the time line for us. 


ANZSCO Code: 261313
Points: 65
Invite: 1st Sep 2016
Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016 
CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested. 
Medicals done: 24 Oct 2016


----------



## hello8441

Saraaa said:


> Hopefully, InshaAllah.
> Here's the time line for us.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Points: 65
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.
> Medicals done: 24 Oct 2016



Gud, as per my guess u will get a grant soon.
As i mentioned in other reply, my observation is that grants are being issued for 2613XX applications nowadays.


----------



## tk123

Saraaa said:


> Hopefully, InshaAllah.
> Here's the time line for us.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Points: 65
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.
> Medicals done: 24 Oct 2016




good luck. i also got invite on 1 Sep and I havent submitted visa application yet. was getting documents in place. you are ahead of the game already!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justin787

hello8441 said:


> Gud, as per my guess u will get a grant soon.
> As i mentioned in other reply, my observation is that grants are being issued for *2613XX* applications nowadays.


I sure hope so  ...

--

Also good luck to you Saraa and congratulations momentum for getting a speedy grant.


----------



## jeyam_555

sowmiya_syd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am jus starting to lodge the visa .Got invite today..
> 
> Need some info..
> 
> I have collected all the documents.
> 
> Should I collate them to a single PDF ?
> 
> Like have 12 yrs of IT exp and worked in 3 companies.
> 
> Should I merge the payslips for company wise ? same with ITR and form16
> 
> Request Help !
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sowmiya K


Yes that is how you can lodge by merging documents to upload to comply with 60 documents limit per applicant ,not exceeding 5 mb limit per document

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## hello8441

Is there any one who has applied with 263312 occupation code.??
Need some info....


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys I want to upload my 10th 12th mark sheet and pan card, is it OK if I do that after 20 days of lodging visa. Till now I have not heard from the co or anyone 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

hello8441 said:


> Having a look on immitracker enteries and recent forum post, my personal guess is that
> "Direct/Recent/swift Grants are being issued for 2613XX applications."


you are right, unfortunately there is nothing for 261111 (ICT BA)..


----------



## w4s33m

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys I want to upload my 10th 12th mark sheet and pan card, is it OK if I do that after 20 days of lodging visa. Till now I have not heard from the co or anyone
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


yes you can.

However none of these documents are actually needed for 189.


----------



## Meissam

BHPS said:


> Hey Meissam,
> 
> 
> 
> 1st contact was usual contact with an email from CO-Brisbane and asking for Medicals, Form 1221 and CV.
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd contact was quite unexpected and on unexpected questions from skillselect portal and they asked for the following queries on spouse:-
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Who supported you for Graduation financially?
> 
> 2. Who supported you for Graduation financially?
> 
> 3. We have given graduation completion as May year xxx and post-graduation start as June same year so they asked what you were doing in this 1 month and who supported you financially.
> 
> 
> 
> Questions were pretty simple so we replied same day but its silence after that.
> 
> I was thinking the case will be picked up immediately on completion of 28 days but it does not look like, no employee verification till now. Lets just wait and watch how the things proceed now.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Are you main applicant or your spouse? Any idea why you were asked such questions? Were you unemployed in that time slot? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgurmani

w4s33m said:


> yes you can.
> 
> 
> 
> However none of these documents are actually needed for 189.




What are the key documents required for visa 189. My details are as below
Qualification and skill assessment in 
233513
9 years exp (2.5 in pak, 2.5 in UAE and 4 years in Qatar) 
got ITA on 25-10-2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4s33m

tgurmani said:


> What are the key documents required for visa 189. My details are as below
> Qualification and skill assessment in
> 233513
> 9 years exp (2.5 in pak, 2.5 in UAE and 4 years in Qatar)
> got ITA on 25-10-2016
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ideally, you should look at the document check list on the immiaccount. The It should be somewhere on the top.

Practically, you need
- passport
- another government id
- age proof 
- english test result
- skill assessment result
- eduction proof
- character assessment ( form 80 etc )
- employment evidence ( appointment / contract / service letter / experience letter / payslips / tax documents / bank statements - in some cases / other such supporting documents )
- marriage certificate


some of these are required for every dependent in your application as well.


----------



## sultan_azam

tk123 said:


> thanks for the quick support. luckily my HR guy agreed to add cell number and i also told him that immigration may call and ask about this letter.
> 
> one problem though. the document is digitally signed using Docusign (with digital traceability code). hope this is not an issue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it is direct from HR.... all good.. digital/analog whatever format they sign


----------



## tikki2282

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> you are right, unfortunately there is nothing for 261111 (ICT BA)..




Agree. Per the immitracker looks like software engineer codes are getting quicker grants.


----------



## sultan_azam

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys I want to upload my 10th 12th mark sheet and pan card, is it OK if I do that after 20 days of lodging visa. Till now I have not heard from the co or anyone
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


go ahead, before case officer asks for this


----------



## Telecomaster

momentum said:


> I am happy to announce to all of you that my Grant has been finalized today. Although, I haven't recieved the letter yet as it would go to my agent but the immiaccount i imported the application in says Finalized. Grant in less than 30 days.





MonicaK said:


> Good Morning all
> 
> Happy to inform that we got our grant(me, husband and 3 yrs son)today @ 7:40 am.
> 
> I thank this forum and all the members from whom I have gained adequate knowledge during this Process.
> 
> All the very best to the fellow expats who are waiting for their grants.
> 
> My timelines are in signature.
> 
> Thanks !!
> Monica


Congrats friends, hopefully we'll follow u soon


----------



## aussiedream87

Congratulations to all the folks who were invited. Please update your signature, immi tracker for reference.

NOTE: KINDLY WITHDRAW YOUR 190 SS AND IT COULD HELP SOMEONE WHO ARE WAITING FOR IT 

Thanks!


----------



## panna

319 days. 
only one co contact asking for more docs in apr 2016. since than its dark night, called them several times & got one answer that is under regular process (have patient). 
now all hopes are fading away... started hating my self that why i chose AU to be a dream land. started preparation since jan 2015, first IELTS, PTE, ACS than EOI finally applied with hard earned money on dec 2015. since than suffering of wait.....


----------



## FFacs

tk123 said:


> good luck. i also got invite on 1 Sep and I havent submitted visa application yet. was getting documents in place. you are ahead of the game already!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesn't your invite expire soon? Next week, right?


----------



## FFacs

momentum said:


> I am happy to announce to all of you that my Grant has been finalized today. Although, I haven't recieved the letter yet as it would go to my agent but the immiaccount i imported the application in says Finalized. Grant in less than 30 days.


That's crazy quick. 11 days between docs being ready and grant. Did they assign CO before you uploaded your docs?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys under which category should I upload my 10th and 12th mark sheet?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## neerajldh

Waiting for grant after submitting all the required documents.

Dear Senior members,

Please advise, how much time it will take to get the grant after submitting all the required documents. 

Visa 189 ANZSCO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)

PTE (L72/R66/S68/W69) : 25 June 2016
EOI submitted: 27 June 2016 ( 60 pts )
Invite: 06 July 2016
Visa lodged : 20 July 2016
CO 1st contact (GSM Adelaide): 1st Aug 2016 (PCC, Medical,Spouse's English)
Medicals : 03 Aug 2016, also PCC and Spouse's English
Bupa: 11 Aug 2016 (603 Respiratory Specialist Investigation on CurrentStatus of Tuberculosis) Even though i never had any kind of TB before.
Medicals: 03 Oct 2016	Uploaded medical reports after results of requested tests. All the tests were fine. 
Informed CO: 03 Oct 2016 Sent an email to CO that my medical tests have been submitted. 

In my immi account the last update is showing 04 Oct 2016. and my medical assesment is showing as 

"All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."


Grant???


----------



## Telecomaster

lvbntapasvi said:


> I received my 189 Visa Grant today 25th Oct 2016.
> 
> Filed on 27th June
> Medicals and PCC cleared - 22nd July
> Received call from Australian High Commission, New Delhi on 29th August
> Grant 25th Oct
> 
> All the best everyone


Congrats dear friend


----------



## tgurmani

w4s33m said:


> Ideally, you should look at the document check list on the immiaccount. The It should be somewhere on the top.
> 
> 
> 
> Practically, you need
> 
> - passport
> 
> - another government id
> 
> - age proof
> 
> - english test result
> 
> - skill assessment result
> 
> - eduction proof
> 
> - character assessment ( form 80 etc )
> 
> - employment evidence ( appointment / contract / service letter / experience letter / payslips / tax documents / bank statements - in some cases / other such supporting documents )
> 
> - marriage certificate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of these are required for every dependent in your application as well.




Thanks. 
What about the spouse. 
Do i need to submit all the educational certificate, even if i am not claiming partner skills point? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> you are right, unfortunately there is nothing for 261111 (ICT BA)..


I find it hard to believe that they would relax procedures for a certain profession or be more stringent on another. Both are Pro Rata, so they're hardly screaming out for applicants for either, which belies the idea of prioritisation. I put it down to luck.


----------



## aussiedream87

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys under which category should I upload my 10th and 12th mark sheet?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


use attach more documents option.


----------



## ronkar12

panna said:


> 319 days.
> only one co contact asking for more docs in apr 2016. since than its dark night, called them several times & got one answer that is under regular process (have patient).
> now all hopes are fading away... started hating my self that why i chose AU to be a dream land. started preparation since jan 2015, first IELTS, PTE, ACS than EOI finally applied with hard earned money on dec 2015. since than suffering of wait.....


I can understand your long wait and the effort & money you have put so far.
For some reasons it is taking some time...don't stress too much by hating yourself...

I certainly hope that you get it soon, good luck!


----------



## expat1234

panna said:


> 319 days.
> only one co contact asking for more docs in apr 2016. since than its dark night, called them several times & got one answer that is under regular process (have patient).
> now all hopes are fading away... started hating my self that why i chose AU to be a dream land. started preparation since jan 2015, first IELTS, PTE, ACS than EOI finally applied with hard earned money on dec 2015. since than suffering of wait.....


Hi,

Do not lose hope. I would suggest you try and forget about this. Carry on with your life and other pursuits, hobbies, interests. Try and stop caring about it and obsessing over it.


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Onshore
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Guys onshore applicants files also at times takes ages to be finalized. I have seen quite a few applicants who had to wait for nearly 6 months..


----------



## tgurmani

ronkar12 said:


> I can understand your long wait and the effort & money you have put so far.
> 
> For some reasons it is taking some time...don't stress too much by hating yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly hope that you get it soon, good luck!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgurmani

panna said:


> 319 days.
> only one co contact asking for more docs in apr 2016. since than its dark night, called them several times & got one answer that is under regular process (have patient).
> now all hopes are fading away... started hating my self that why i chose AU to be a dream land. started preparation since jan 2015, first IELTS, PTE, ACS than EOI finally applied with hard earned money on dec 2015. since than suffering of wait.....




Dont worry, u will get very soon. same is the case with my colleague, but after 1.5 years he got grant with IED valid upto 5 years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Telecomaster

hello8441 said:


> is there any one who has applied with 263312 occupation code.??
> Need some info....


263311


----------



## vikaschandra

goaustralianow said:


> Thank you Vikas! Shall I click "Notification of incorrect answer(s)" under Update us?
> 
> Or do I need to fill some form?


Yes just use that link from the immiaccount. alternatively you can fill in form 1023 if you wish


----------



## momentum

No, I was lucky enough to not get CO assigned until I uploaded the docs. There was no CO contact.


----------



## momentum

FFacs said:


> momentum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy to announce to all of you that my Grant has been finalized today. Although, I haven't recieved the letter yet as it would go to my agent but the immiaccount i imported the application in says Finalized. Grant in less than 30 days.
> 
> 
> 
> That's crazy quick. 11 days between docs being ready and grant. Did they assign CO before you uploaded your docs?
Click to expand...

No, I was lucky enough to not get CO assigned until I uploaded the docs. There was no CO contact.


----------



## Telecomaster

panna said:


> 319 days.
> only one co contact asking for more docs in apr 2016. since than its dark night, called them several times & got one answer that is under regular process (have patient).
> now all hopes are fading away... started hating my self that why i chose AU to be a dream land. started preparation since jan 2015, first IELTS, PTE, ACS than EOI finally applied with hard earned money on dec 2015. since than suffering of wait.....


Cases like yours makes me very furious 
our wishes for u to hear the good news the soonest..


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys I want to upload my 10th 12th mark sheet and pan card, is it OK if I do that after 20 days of lodging visa. Till now I have not heard from the co or anyone
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


you can do that


----------



## vikaschandra

tgurmani said:


> Dont worry, u will get very soon. same is the case with my colleague, but after 1.5 years he got grant with IED valid upto 5 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IED valid for 5 Years? are you sure? or PR which is valid for 5 years?


----------



## Telecomaster

FFacs said:


> I find it hard to believe that they would relax procedures for a certain profession or be more stringent on another. Both are Pro Rata, so they're hardly screaming out for applicants for either, which belies the idea of prioritisation. I put it down to luck.


I've noticed people here all thinking the same way, they all believe their code has the lowest priority and got all the delay, and they pick some other random code and say it has the top priority and got the grants before all!

RELAX folks, there is no such thing! DIBP processing doesn't depend on any known factor.. it is a MYSTERY and LUCK !!!


----------



## roshand79

panna said:


> 319 days.
> only one co contact asking for more docs in apr 2016. since than its dark night, called them several times & got one answer that is under regular process (have patient).
> now all hopes are fading away... started hating my self that why i chose AU to be a dream land. started preparation since jan 2015, first IELTS, PTE, ACS than EOI finally applied with hard earned money on dec 2015. since than suffering of wait.....




Please can you share your timeline 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

Saraaa said:


> Lots and lots of a wishes n prayers sent your way. Whenever I open the forum, I expect to see your post that u have got the golden email!!!
> 
> It must be tough waiting for so long but it will come soon.. Stay strong.




Thankyou for your well wishes


----------



## roshand79

FFacs said:


> Doesn't your invite expire soon? Next week, right?




Yes invitation valid for 60 days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonicaK

Telecomaster said:


> Congrats friends, hopefully we'll follow u soon


Thank you and wish you luck for speedy grant


----------



## tgurmani

vikaschandra said:


> IED valid for 5 Years? are you sure? or PR which is valid for 5 years?




Yeah. Cuz initially they gave the visa grant with expired date, on request they granted the visa for 5 years without IED means he can enter any time within 5 years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Numair16

Hello everyone! 

My question is related to experience verification.

What sort of experience letter is required by DIBP? I am from Pakistan and I have worked in Qatar and Saudi Arabia. I worked for two years in Qatar after which I moved to Saudi Arabia in february 2015. I have an experience letter from my employer in Qatar, but it is a very simple experience letter with joining date, joining position, leaving date and leaving position signed by the HR head of the employer in Qatar. I have some appreciation certificates from the company during my stay there. Will these documents be enough for proving my experience in Qatar? Or do I have to get a reference letter. The problem with getting a reference letter is that the project manager with whom I worked was transferred to UAE by the same company so if I ask him to write a reference letter for me, he will do it because he is a very nice person, however the letter will be on the letter head of UAE branch of company. In that case if DIBP contacts the HR on the contact numbers mentioned in the letter head, the HR wont be able to verify my experience because I will not be in the UAE branch's records. As a second option I can get a reference letter with job responsibilities written over it from the HR representative in Qatar, will it serve the purpose. 

I am really sorry for making the question long and complicated, hope you guys can understand. 

I am currently working in Saudi Arabia, and I can easily get a reference letter here with job responsibilities clearly written over it. Can anyone please tell me what is an ideal reference letter from the employer for immigration purpose. I mean what information should be written over it? What are DIBP people actually looking for? 

Thank you so much for reading these very long queries. 

Looking forward to your responses


----------



## Bhavna1

HI, 

I have few questions regarding uploading documents

1) Should I make one pdf for all the degree documents from 10th to the highest (degree+ marksheets) or should I make separate pdf for all the degrees or should I keep all marskeets in one and all degrees in one? 

2) For employee documents how should I club things? I was thinking of offer letter+increment+referral in one, then all salary slips + bank statements+ form 16 in one

******
Some other questions:

Regarding PTE exams results, when should I send an electronic copy of results to DIBP? Just after the visa submission or wait for CO to ask for it?

Passport copy: Do I need to give scanned copy of all the pages in passport? I have few visa labels for different countries, do I need to provide them somewhere?

Do I need to fill Form 26 and 160?

Please suggest, 
Thanks


----------



## fdesai

This is great, once again you have nailed it to the point.. and guess what you are perfectly right..!! My apologies for raising the false alarm..!! There is no entry for passport number in EOI. It just asks for the country of passport..!!

Hats off to your memory and answering skills..!! Impressive..!!

Best wishes..!!



sultan_azam said:


> *Since you are yet to be invited*
> 
> 
> 1) Shall I update my passport in EOI? *check your EoI, do you find any entry to provide passport number, as far as i remember there isnt any such entry*
> 2) If yes, what's the benefit or it does not matter really if one updates or not? I shall lodge visa application using new passport no. Anyways I have my old passport no. reference in ACS, PTE and new passport?
> 3) Is it ok to let the EOI get processed with old passport no.?
> 4) If I update the new passport no. in EOI will it impact Date of Effect? (I guess not, but if it doesn't matter to update passport in EOI then shall I update it in EOI?
> 
> Best wishes..!!
> 
> *in EoI we just mention country of passport and nothing else, i think my answer above replies all your queries*


----------



## gandhiaarti02

Hi,

I am in process of lodging my visa application and I have a query related “Previous Country of Residence” on page 15/17. The requirement is to mention the last permanent address in the country. I have stayed in Italy for 1 year but at two different addresses. 

Address 1: 8 months (with proof)
Address 2 (last): 4 months ( no proof as company accommodation)

What is the best way to enter these details in the visa application form? I read some threads and they advised to mention the last address with full tenure and mention the split and correct duration is Form 80. Or is it better to create separate entries in the visa form?
I don’t have any address proof for my last address since it was a company accommodation, will this be a problem?

Kindly advice.


----------



## nikhil_k

yadavtinu said:


> I need help in managing documents. I mean to say that I have collected all documents expect Medicals. Now I have to submit the fee and upload the documents. I am thinking to merge PDFs and make single document wherever possible.
> I have scanned all certificates in 400DPI and if I merge them, they are exceeding 5MB.
> I thinking to merge payslips, offer letter, compensation revision letter, roles and responsibility letter, experience letter and tax return into one document for each employer. Is it okay? Do I have to give all payslips (every month)?


Dont merge everything...I completed this task last week...there is a separate section for few of them like payslip etc. Work Ref: Offer, Appraisal, Increment, relieving letters can be merged into one.
Account statements if you are providing can be merged.
ITR can be merged however i did not merge all of them and Form 16 ( i uploaded the actual docs which has e'signature so that can't be merged.)
Educational Docs :Each Degree separate, Marksheets were merged. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

marlontheekshana said:


> Hi everyone, I came to Sydney on a 476 visa and was hoping to apply for 189 early next year. I took PTE and was able to score 80+ in all four exams which gets me 65 points. So my question is do I have to go through a visa agent or a solicitor ? or can I just apply by myself ?
> 
> Thank you


Its up to you...you can apply by yourself by searching these forums for knowledge and then seek help whereever you get stuck.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys under which document type should I upload my 10th and 12th mark sheets?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiSG

Hi Guys,
I have just realised that my wife when signing form 80 put a wrong date by mistake she put 2106 in place of 2016 and I also didn't notice and upload the document . What should I do now? Email CO ? if email how to email as I received the email for documents from generic email like gsm.allocated so my question is how I write subject so it can reach my CO.


----------



## kitcha.nitt.83

ManiSG said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have just realised that my wife when signing form 80 put a wrong date by mistake she put 2106 in place of 2016 and I also didn't notice and upload the document . What should I do now? Email CO ? if email how to email as I received the email for documents from generic email like gsm.allocated so my question is how I write subject so it can reach my CO.


Upload the correct Form 80. Update them using the Correction Incorrect Details Form 1023 either uploading the form or online immiaccount you can click on Update Us> Notification of Incorrect Details. I think this should be enough.


----------



## ManiSG

kitcha.nitt.83 said:


> Upload the correct Form 80. Update them using the Correction Incorrect Details Form 1023 either uploading the form or online immiaccount you can click on Update Us> Notification of Incorrect Details. I think this should be enough.


Thank you Kitcha, I didn't know about form 1023.


----------



## sultan_azam

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys under which category should I upload my 10th and 12th mark sheet?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Evidence of Birth or Age School Leaving Certificate


----------



## sultan_azam

neerajldh said:


> Waiting for grant after submitting all the required documents.
> 
> Dear Senior members,
> 
> Please advise, how much time it will take to get the grant after submitting all the required documents.
> 
> Visa 189 ANZSCO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> 
> PTE (L72/R66/S68/W69) : 25 June 2016
> EOI submitted: 27 June 2016 ( 60 pts )
> Invite: 06 July 2016
> Visa lodged : 20 July 2016
> CO 1st contact (GSM Adelaide): 1st Aug 2016 (PCC, Medical,Spouse's English)
> Medicals : 03 Aug 2016, also PCC and Spouse's English
> Bupa: 11 Aug 2016 (603 Respiratory Specialist Investigation on CurrentStatus of Tuberculosis) Even though i never had any kind of TB before.
> Medicals: 03 Oct 2016	Uploaded medical reports after results of requested tests. All the tests were fine.
> Informed CO: 03 Oct 2016 Sent an email to CO that my medical tests have been submitted.
> 
> In my immi account the last update is showing 04 Oct 2016. and my medical assesment is showing as
> 
> "All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."
> 
> 
> Grant???


it will come soon, your case is different thats why you seem to be worried but trust me you will get it sooner or later. some very simple cases are pending for 300+ days so .....


----------



## sultan_azam

tgurmani said:


> Thanks.
> What about the spouse.
> Do i need to submit all the educational certificate, even if i am not claiming partner skills point?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


even if not claiming partner points, submit her 10th class marksheet /certificate
, graduation marksheet and certificate, functional english documents(letter from college)


----------



## sultan_azam

panna said:


> 319 days.
> only one co contact asking for more docs in apr 2016. since than its dark night, called them several times & got one answer that is under regular process (have patient).
> now all hopes are fading away... started hating my self that why i chose AU to be a dream land. started preparation since jan 2015, first IELTS, PTE, ACS than EOI finally applied with hard earned money on dec 2015. since than suffering of wait.....


*you will be there very soon.*


Dear Friend..... dont overly attach yourself to anything in this world, not even your body.

relax, remove this PR thing from your mind, this is not the only thing in your world... Dreams arent fulfilled in a day, if it happens so that it isnt worth dreaming.

i am in this PR journey since 2014 and i have never given this so much priority,

i am hopeful that you have lot many things to do apart from this PR


----------



## kitcha.nitt.83

gandhiaarti02 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in process of lodging my visa application and I have a query related “Previous Country of Residence” on page 15/17. The requirement is to mention the last permanent address in the country. I have stayed in Italy for 1 year but at two different addresses.
> 
> Address 1: 8 months (with proof)
> Address 2 (last): 4 months ( no proof as company accommodation)
> 
> What is the best way to enter these details in the visa application form? I read some threads and they advised to mention the last address with full tenure and mention the split and correct duration is Form 80. Or is it better to create separate entries in the visa form?
> I don’t have any address proof for my last address since it was a company accommodation, will this be a problem?
> 
> Kindly advice.


If the stay is continuous then in the VISA application fill the last address. Form 80 fill all the address.
If the stay is not continuous fill two entries in VISA application and same in Form 80 as well.


----------



## sultan_azam

Numair16 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My question is related to experience verification.
> 
> What sort of experience letter is required by DIBP? I am from Pakistan and I have worked in Qatar and Saudi Arabia. I worked for two years in Qatar after which I moved to Saudi Arabia in february 2015. I have an experience letter from my employer in Qatar, but it is a very simple experience letter with joining date, joining position, leaving date and leaving position signed by the HR head of the employer in Qatar. I have some appreciation certificates from the company during my stay there. Will these documents be enough for proving my experience in Qatar? Or do I have to get a reference letter. The problem with getting a reference letter is that the project manager with whom I worked was transferred to UAE by the same company so if I ask him to write a reference letter for me, he will do it because he is a very nice person, however the letter will be on the letter head of UAE branch of company. In that case if DIBP contacts the HR on the contact numbers mentioned in the letter head, the HR wont be able to verify my experience because I will not be in the UAE branch's records. As a second option I can get a reference letter with job responsibilities written over it from the HR representative in Qatar, will it serve the purpose.
> 
> I am really sorry for making the question long and complicated, hope you guys can understand.
> 
> I am currently working in Saudi Arabia, and I can easily get a reference letter here with job responsibilities clearly written over it. Can anyone please tell me what is an ideal reference letter from the employer for immigration purpose. I mean what information should be written over it? What are DIBP people actually looking for?
> 
> Thank you so much for reading these very long queries.
> 
> Looking forward to your responses


Option 1 - the best one - get a reference letter from HR in Qatar indicating your roles and responsibilities

Option 2 - get letter from your manager stating "Mr XX worked with me during my tenure at Qatar, his employee number is xyz, his job responsibilities mentioned below...."


----------



## sultan_azam

Bhavna1 said:


> HI,
> 
> I have few questions regarding uploading documents
> 
> 1) Should I make one pdf for all the degree documents from 10th to the highest (degree+ marksheets) or should I make separate pdf for all the degrees or should I keep all marskeets in one and all degrees in one?
> 
> *no, 10th seperate, marksheets clubbed , degree seperate, transcript seperate*
> 2) For employee documents how should I club things? I was thinking of offer letter+increment+referral in one, then all salary slips + bank statements+ form 16 in one *No, offer letter+increment+referral -keep seperate
> 
> salary slips - every six month and last month clubbed in one pdf with a "TABLE OF CONTENTS page at start, bank statements page (extract those pages which indicate SALARY CREDITED, club those pages in one pdf*
> 
> ******
> Some other questions:
> 
> Regarding PTE exams results, when should I send an electronic copy of results to DIBP? Just after the visa submission or wait for CO to ask for it?
> *send it to DIBP electronically, dont wait for CO to ask it*
> Passport copy: Do I need to give scanned copy of all the pages in passport? I have few visa labels for different countries, do I need to provide them somewhere?
> *No, only first and last pages, first page - which has your details, last page which has your parents and address details*
> 
> 
> Do I need to fill Form 26 and 160? *No, not necessarily, some lazy panel physicians ask for you to get it prefilled as it will save their time,
> 
> after filing visa application, generate HAP ID for medicals, contact nearest panel physician to book an appointment and ask whether or not to bring anything with you*
> 
> Please suggest,
> Thanks


...


----------



## sultan_azam

ManiSG said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have just realised that my wife when signing form 80 put a wrong date by mistake she put 2106 in place of 2016 and I also didn't notice and upload the document . What should I do now? Email CO ? if email how to email as I received the email for documents from generic email like gsm.allocated so my question is how I write subject so it can reach my CO.


till now we havent crossed 2100, so case officer will take it as a typo error,

nothing to worry about this thing.. they are also good samaritans


----------



## kitcha.nitt.83

yadavtinu said:


> I need help in managing documents. I mean to say that I have collected all documents expect Medicals. Now I have to submit the fee and upload the documents. I am thinking to merge PDFs and make single document wherever possible.
> I have scanned all certificates in 400DPI and if I merge them, they are exceeding 5MB.
> I thinking to merge payslips, offer letter, compensation revision letter, roles and responsibility letter, experience letter and tax return into one document for each employer. Is it okay? Do I have to give all payslips (every month)?


For PDF compress there are online sites use them.
Have separate PDF's for Degree, Degree Transcripts, 10th, 12th Mark Sheet.
For Each Employer and each below document have separate PDFs
Payslips, Offer Letter, compensation revision letter, roles and responsibility letter, experience letter, Form 16.

IT returns you can merge all PDF's. If doubt take print out get certified copy and attach in one PDF.

For one applicant max 60 documents are allowed. Check the count before uploading.

All available payslips attach if you have all attach all in one PDF for each employer.
Stronger the proofs it can lead to direct grant.


----------



## gandhiaarti02

kitcha.nitt.83 said:


> If the stay is continuous then in the VISA application fill the last address. Form 80 fill all the address.
> If the stay is not continuous fill two entries in VISA application and same in Form 80 as well.


Hi,

Thank you for your reply. My stay is continuous. Should I enter the last address and mention the duration as 4 months or duration should be the whole tenure i.e. 1 year in my case.

Kindly advice.


----------



## jeyam_555

Hello all, 
I am in process of getting icici bank travel card for paying visa fees of 6300 Aud. Please help how much extra should I add for service tax or other charges to get loaded into travel card for smooth payment. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

jeyam_555 said:


> Hello all,
> I am in process of getting icici bank travel card for paying visa fees of 6300 Aud. Please help how much extra should I add for service tax or other charges to get loaded into travel card for smooth payment.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


keep 6400 ---> 3600+1800+900 +100(extra); in fact you need something around 6370 or such, the rest is for contingency

you can use the remaining amount once you land in Oz


----------



## Jolly47

Hi there, My 90 days will be completed tomorrow since Visa Lodgment, CO was assigned to me on 9th August and documents submitted on 23rd August. We applied 190 visa and didn't claimed any experience points. We also don't have much travel history, so can't understand why it is taking so long. We applied through agent but I am pretty sure he is not going to contact DIAC.Any suggestions if I can call them directly or email.
Thanks


----------



## gonnabeexpat

sultan_azam said:


> Evidence of Birth or Age School Leaving Certificate


Thanks, could you please tell me under which category I should upload the pan card?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

gonnabeexpat said:


> Thanks, could you please tell me under which category I should upload the pan card?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


National Identity Document ( other than passport)

but i think there is no need to provide this


----------



## fdesai

Hello Experts/Expats,

Good Day...!! Hearty congratulations to all who got their grants..!!

Request your insights and clarifications on below queries:

1) Does DIBP call every company for employment verification though ACS assessment is through?
2) I had answered the below question - False when I booked PTE. However, I realized that I should send this from Pearson site after 3 days of getting my PTE score card. I did this on 21 Oct 2016 and received "confirmation of score report order" mail from PTE. Shall I consider this task as complete from my end or will Pearson send some notification once they send the report to DIBP? I will anyways be attaching the same while lodging the visa application. Please suggest if anything is pending from my end in this regards.
Important for those applying for a relevant work* or study visa to Australia: By ticking this box you consent to Pearson making your score report available to the Australian Department for Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) electronically for the purposes of administering the visa application process, including decisions on your visa. *From November 2014
3) Form 80 and 1221 to be filled for me (primary applicant) and my spouse as well? Any other forms to be filled apart from these two?
4) These forms can be directly filled in pdf or do we need to handfill them and then upload the scanned copy?
5) In PCC, once you submit application to Passport Office - does the police come to home to verfiy or do they call us to police station? 
6) Please suggest cost effective options for making payment of visa application.
7) What is the fees for doing PCC at PSK?
8) Does the document get visible to CO as soon as we start uploading or only when we submit the visa application? 
9) Is it only once we submit the visa application, CO gets assigned or CO can get assigned prior to submission of visa application?
10) What is the ideal time to make the payment of visa application?

Best wishes..!!


----------



## sultan_azam

fdesai said:


> Hello Experts/Expats,
> 
> Good Day...!! Hearty congratulations to all who got their grants..!!
> 
> Request your insights and clarifications on below queries:
> 
> 1) Does DIBP call every company for employment verification though ACS assessment is through? *Employment verifications are random, they may call/email just one or all of them*
> 2) I had answered the below question - False when I booked PTE. However, I realized that I should send this from Pearson site after 3 days of getting my PTE score card. I did this on 21 Oct 2016 and received "confirmation of score report order" mail from PTE. Shall I consider this task as complete from my end or will Pearson send some notification once they send the report to DIBP? I will anyways be attaching the same while lodging the visa application. Please suggest if anything is pending from my end in this regards.
> Important for those applying for a relevant work* or study visa to Australia: By ticking this box you consent to Pearson making your score report available to the Australian Department for Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) electronically for the purposes of administering the visa application process, including decisions on your visa. *From November 2014 *you have sent the scores, now nothing to worry*
> 3) Form 80 and 1221 to be filled for me (primary applicant) and my spouse as well? Any other forms to be filled apart from these two? *for all applicants above 16 years of age*
> 4) These forms can be directly filled in pdf or do we need to handfill them and then upload the scanned copy? * fill directly in pdf, take print of last page, sign, scan and merge with other pages*
> 5) In PCC, once you submit application to Passport Office - does the police come to home to verfiy or do they call us to police station? *either can happen, depends on the cops*
> 6) Please suggest cost effective options for making payment of visa application.* travel card - ICICI or cox and kings*
> 7) What is the fees for doing PCC at PSK? 500 INR, cops sometimes charge some fees(300 per person), they may or may not give receipt of that
> 8) Does the document get visible to CO as soon as we start uploading or only when we submit the visa application? *after we submit visa application*​9) Is it only once we submit the visa application, CO gets assigned or CO can get assigned prior to submission of visa application? *after submission of visa appication*
> 10) What is the ideal time to make the payment of visa application? * morning, take a bath, do prayer and go ahead.
> 
> in fact you need to fill 17 page form on immiaccount, pay the visa fee, that is what is meant by submitting visa application, after payment of visa fees we get page to upload documents etc*
> 
> Best wishes..!!


this may give some insight on employment verification http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1056546-my-employment-interview-ahc.html


----------



## aussiedream87

fdesai said:


> Hello Experts/Expats,
> 
> Good Day...!! Hearty congratulations to all who got their grants..!!
> 
> Request your insights and clarifications on below queries:
> 
> 1) Does DIBP call every company for employment verification though ACS assessment is through?
> 2) I had answered the below question - False when I booked PTE. However, I realized that I should send this from Pearson site after 3 days of getting my PTE score card. I did this on 21 Oct 2016 and received "confirmation of score report order" mail from PTE. Shall I consider this task as complete from my end or will Pearson send some notification once they send the report to DIBP? I will anyways be attaching the same while lodging the visa application. Please suggest if anything is pending from my end in this regards.
> Important for those applying for a relevant work* or study visa to Australia: By ticking this box you consent to Pearson making your score report available to the Australian Department for Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) electronically for the purposes of administering the visa application process, including decisions on your visa. *From November 2014
> 3) Form 80 and 1221 to be filled for me (primary applicant) and my spouse as well? Any other forms to be filled apart from these two?
> 4) These forms can be directly filled in pdf or do we need to handfill them and then upload the scanned copy?
> 5) In PCC, once you submit application to Passport Office - does the police come to home to verfiy or do they call us to police station?
> 6) Please suggest cost effective options for making payment of visa application.
> 7) What is the fees for doing PCC at PSK?
> 8) Does the document get visible to CO as soon as we start uploading or only when we submit the visa application?
> 9) Is it only once we submit the visa application, CO gets assigned or CO can get assigned prior to submission of visa application?
> 10) What is the ideal time to make the payment of visa application?
> 
> Best wishes..!!


1) Does DIBP call every company for employment verification though ACS assessment is through? -NOT NECESSARY

2) I had answered the below question - False when I booked PTE. However, I realized that I should send this from Pearson site after 3 days of getting my PTE score card. I did this on 21 Oct 2016 and received "confirmation of score report order" mail from PTE. Shall I consider this task as complete from my end or will Pearson send some notification once they send the report to DIBP? I will anyways be attaching the same while lodging the visa application. Please suggest if anything is pending from my end in this regards. - THEY WONT NOTIFY YOU IF IM WRONG AS I HAVENT GOT ANY NOTIFICATION. BUT YOU WILL ANYWAYS UPLOAD IT.

Important for those applying for a relevant work* or study visa to Australia: By ticking this box you consent to Pearson making your score report available to the Australian Department for Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) electronically for the purposes of administering the visa application process, including decisions on your visa. *From November 2014 - YES

3) Form 80 and 1221 to be filled for me (primary applicant) and my spouse as well? Any other forms to be filled apart from these two? YES BOTH FORMS FOR YOU AND UR WIFE & YOU DONT NEED TO ADD ANY MORE FORMS

4) These forms can be directly filled in pdf or do we need to handfill them and then upload the scanned copy? - YOU CAN FILL THEM IN PDF BUT LAST PAGE YOU NEED SIGN SO DOWNLOAD THAT AND ATTACH IT ONCE SIGNED

5) In PCC, once you submit application to Passport Office - does the police come to home to verfiy or do they call us to police station? - NOT NECESSARY IN ALL CASES. VERY FEW CASES THEY COME

6) Please suggest cost effective options for making payment of visa application. - THERE WAS LOT OF DEBATE ON THIS OPTION SO I WOULD SAY CHECK WITH SINGLE CURRENCY FOREX CARD OR CREDIT CARD IF YOU DONT WANT TO HAVE HASSLE GOING AROUND BANKS

7) What is the fees for doing PCC at PSK?- RS. 500

8) Does the document get visible to CO as soon as we start uploading or only when we submit the visa application? - ONCE THE CASE IF SUBMITTED 

9) Is it only once we submit the visa application, CO gets assigned or CO can get assigned prior to submission of visa application? - SAME AS ABOVE

10) What is the ideal time to make the payment of visa application? - DINT QUITE GET YOUR QUESTION BUT THIS IS MY RESPONSE - WHEN YOU HAVE UPLOADED YOUR DOCUMENTS AND YOU READY TO SUBMIT THE APPLICATION AND YEAH BE CONFIDENT.


----------



## krrish123

*Subscribing*

Subscribing


----------



## AusHereICome

Anyone who have lodged visa in Sep. 2016 of skill 261311(Analyst Programmer) got grant?
My CO requested for more documents which I responded on Oct 6th, since then there is no response from CO


----------



## fdesai

Thanks for your crisp answers and clarifications. This really helps.!! A small subset popped up in mind post the answers

1) Any other forms to be filled apart from form 80 and 1221? 
2) In case cops visit home, do they even go to two references mentioned or do they just call them for a formality?
3) How long it might take to get the travel card? Is it ok to load it with 3600+1800+100(extra) = $5500 AUD? as you suggested recently to one of the fellow mate?
4) Does that mean that we fill 17 page form first, pay the fees and then only we can upload relevant documents?
5) Can we upload documents before paying visa fees?

I really appreciate your prompt responses in this forum..!! Hats off..!!

Best wishes..!!





sultan_azam said:


> this may give some insight on employment verification http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1056546-my-employment-interview-ahc.html


----------



## kitcha.nitt.83

gandhiaarti02 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. My stay is continuous. Should I enter the last address and mention the duration as 4 months or duration should be the whole tenure i.e. 1 year in my case.
> 
> Kindly advice.


They are asking for the last permanent address right.
In Form 80 fill all the address details.
In VISA Application 1st address definitely qualifies for permanent address since it is with address proof. 2nd address not sure.

Experts please advice.

Please check there are other threads might be open for Residence other than usual country of residence. Please check in that as well.

Since i didn't had any there was nothing to fill in my application.


----------



## wja_2016

Hi all,

I got it now !!! Direct grant in my inbox.

Applied 2-Oct.
Got it 26-Oct.
233513
65points.

Thanks for the information you all have given to me.


----------



## krrish123

wja_2016 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got it now !!! Direct grant in my inbox.
> 
> Applied 2-Oct.
> Got it 26-Oct.
> 233513
> 65points.
> 
> Thanks for the information you all have given to me.


Congrats!


----------



## Meissam

wja_2016 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got it now !!! Direct grant in my inbox.
> 
> Applied 2-Oct.
> Got it 26-Oct.
> 233513
> 65points.
> 
> Thanks for the information you all have given to me.


Hi Buddy,

Congrats !!! I believe your case was handled by Adelaide team, any idea about case officer name? Moreover, I would like to ask you if you had claimed points for work experience? if so, was there any verification in your case?


----------



## andreyx108b

hello8441 said:


> Is there any one who has applied with 263312 occupation code.??
> Need some info....




Check the tracking table please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

fdesai said:


> Thanks for your crisp answers and clarifications. This really helps.!! A small subset popped up in mind post the answers
> 
> 1) Any other forms to be filled apart from form 80 and 1221? *In general only form 80 and 1221 are required, other forms are required in special cases, telling you about those things will confuse you, so rest assured as of now you should concentrate on form 80 and 1221*
> 2) In case cops visit home, do they even go to two references mentioned or do they just call them for a formality? *as i said, it depends on cops*
> 3) How long it might take to get the travel card? Is it ok to load it with 3600+1800+100(extra) = $5500 AUD? as you suggested recently to one of the fellow mate? *if you have icici bank account than they will give you as and when you visit their forex desk, they will load required amount by end of day, be sure to negotiate with them, they say xx.xx figure initially, if you negotiate well they will give discount to the extent of 40-50 paise
> 
> for cox and kings it will take you 1-2 day but they also offer competitive rates on travel card*
> 
> *yes upload with 5500 AUD, thats good*
> 4) Does that mean that we fill 17 page form first, pay the fees and then only we can upload relevant documents?* yes *
> 5) Can we upload documents before paying visa fees? * no, we can not*
> 
> I really appreciate your prompt responses in this forum..!! Hats off..!!
> 
> Best wishes..!!



all the best


----------



## sultan_azam

wja_2016 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got it now !!! Direct grant in my inbox.
> 
> Applied 2-Oct.
> Got it 26-Oct.
> 233513
> 65points.
> 
> Thanks for the information you all have given to me.


congratulations... what was your points breakup ??


----------



## gonnabeexpat

wja_2016 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got it now !!! Direct grant in my inbox.
> 
> Applied 2-Oct.
> Got it 26-Oct.
> 233513
> 65points.
> 
> Thanks for the information you all have given to me.


Congratulations dude. :eek2:


----------



## tikki2282

wja_2016 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got it now !!! Direct grant in my inbox.
> 
> Applied 2-Oct.
> Got it 26-Oct.
> 233513
> 65points.
> 
> Thanks for the information you all have given to me.




Congratulations.


----------



## roshand79

wja_2016 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got it now !!! Direct grant in my inbox.
> 
> Applied 2-Oct.
> Got it 26-Oct.
> 233513
> 65points.
> 
> Thanks for the information you all have given to me.




Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wja_2016

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations... what was your points breakup ??


Age 25points 
Qualification 15points 
PTE-A 10points 
Work experience 15points 

Thanks for all the wishes..


----------



## Amritbains206

AusHereICome said:


> Anyone who have lodged visa in Sep. 2016 of skill 261311(Analyst Programmer) got grant?
> 
> My CO requested for more documents which I responded on Oct 6th, since then there is no response from CO




I applied under 261311 on 11 oct but no co contact or anything else


----------



## fdesai

Thanks for your prompt response providing nice clarifications.

6) Please suggest cost effective options for making payment of visa application. - THERE WAS LOT OF DEBATE ON THIS OPTION SO I WOULD SAY CHECK WITH SINGLE CURRENCY FOREX CARD OR CREDIT CARD IF YOU DONT WANT TO HAVE HASSLE GOING AROUND BANKS

Does the card (travel card or credit card) that I use for making visa payment has be in my name or can I use my friend's/relative's card to make the payment? 
How much might be additional charge levied?



aussiedream87 said:


> 1) Does DIBP call every company for employment verification though ACS assessment is through? -NOT NECESSARY
> 
> 2) I had answered the below question - False when I booked PTE. However, I realized that I should send this from Pearson site after 3 days of getting my PTE score card. I did this on 21 Oct 2016 and received "confirmation of score report order" mail from PTE. Shall I consider this task as complete from my end or will Pearson send some notification once they send the report to DIBP? I will anyways be attaching the same while lodging the visa application. Please suggest if anything is pending from my end in this regards. - THEY WONT NOTIFY YOU IF IM WRONG AS I HAVENT GOT ANY NOTIFICATION. BUT YOU WILL ANYWAYS UPLOAD IT.
> 
> Important for those applying for a relevant work* or study visa to Australia: By ticking this box you consent to Pearson making your score report available to the Australian Department for Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) electronically for the purposes of administering the visa application process, including decisions on your visa. *From November 2014 - YES
> 
> 3) Form 80 and 1221 to be filled for me (primary applicant) and my spouse as well? Any other forms to be filled apart from these two? YES BOTH FORMS FOR YOU AND UR WIFE & YOU DONT NEED TO ADD ANY MORE FORMS
> 
> 4) These forms can be directly filled in pdf or do we need to handfill them and then upload the scanned copy? - YOU CAN FILL THEM IN PDF BUT LAST PAGE YOU NEED SIGN SO DOWNLOAD THAT AND ATTACH IT ONCE SIGNED
> 
> 5) In PCC, once you submit application to Passport Office - does the police come to home to verfiy or do they call us to police station? - NOT NECESSARY IN ALL CASES. VERY FEW CASES THEY COME
> 
> 6) Please suggest cost effective options for making payment of visa application. - THERE WAS LOT OF DEBATE ON THIS OPTION SO I WOULD SAY CHECK WITH SINGLE CURRENCY FOREX CARD OR CREDIT CARD IF YOU DONT WANT TO HAVE HASSLE GOING AROUND BANKS
> 
> 7) What is the fees for doing PCC at PSK?- RS. 500
> 
> 8) Does the document get visible to CO as soon as we start uploading or only when we submit the visa application? - ONCE THE CASE IF SUBMITTED
> 
> 9) Is it only once we submit the visa application, CO gets assigned or CO can get assigned prior to submission of visa application? - SAME AS ABOVE
> 
> 10) What is the ideal time to make the payment of visa application? - DINT QUITE GET YOUR QUESTION BUT THIS IS MY RESPONSE - WHEN YOU HAVE UPLOADED YOUR DOCUMENTS AND YOU READY TO SUBMIT THE APPLICATION AND YEAH BE CONFIDENT.


----------



## kooljack007

wja_2016 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got it now !!! Direct grant in my inbox.
> 
> Applied 2-Oct.
> Got it 26-Oct.
> 233513
> 65points.
> 
> Thanks for the information you all have given to me.


Congrats!! ☺

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Anand23

wja_2016 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got it now !!! Direct grant in my inbox.
> 
> Applied 2-Oct.
> Got it 26-Oct.
> 233513
> 65points.
> 
> Thanks for the information you all have given to me.


Congratulations. Thats superfast.


----------



## sultan_azam

fdesai said:


> Thanks for your prompt response providing nice clarifications.
> 
> 6) Please suggest cost effective options for making payment of visa application. - THERE WAS LOT OF DEBATE ON THIS OPTION SO I WOULD SAY CHECK WITH SINGLE CURRENCY FOREX CARD OR CREDIT CARD IF YOU DONT WANT TO HAVE HASSLE GOING AROUND BANKS
> 
> Does the card (travel card or credit card) that I use for making visa payment has be in my name or can I use my friend's/relative's card to make the payment?
> How much might be additional charge levied?


you can use someone other's also.... 

extra charges for credit card - depends on the bank

extra charges for travel card - nothing, you just need to pay (visa fee + surcharge)


----------



## Bhavna1

Hi All,

Due to some reasons, I have to change my home. I haven't submitted my visa application yet. I have a confusion, if I change my home now, my address will change and this will not match with the address in EOI application. I have also taken PCC with this address. I think I can get a new one, but have to check. If not, can I use the same? Is it possible to inform DIBP about the address change in between the process? As, I am currently searching for a place. 

Thanks


----------



## BHPS

Meissam said:


> Are you main applicant or your spouse? Any idea why you were asked such questions? Were you unemployed in that time slot?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Meissam,
I am the main applicant but we are claiming for points of Spouse. I don't know why these questions were asked (i think as form 80 says we have to give all parts of unemployment and employment details so might be as part of scrutiny they asked these 1 months gaps etc and regarding unemployment , that point of time was Graduation and P-G time so there was nothing related to employment. We were studying.

But its a advise for everyone who is doing it by themselves that be always cautious for single day gaps whether its education time or job time or whatever just mention it.

Thanks


----------



## champaka

fdesai said:


> Thanks for your prompt response providing nice clarifications.
> 
> 6) Please suggest cost effective options for making payment of visa application. - THERE WAS LOT OF DEBATE ON THIS OPTION SO I WOULD SAY CHECK WITH SINGLE CURRENCY FOREX CARD OR CREDIT CARD IF YOU DONT WANT TO HAVE HASSLE GOING AROUND BANKS
> 
> Does the card (travel card or credit card) that I use for making visa payment has be in my name or can I use my friend's/relative's card to make the payment?
> How much might be additional charge levied?


You need to watch for the extra charges. I used my friend's credit card and ended up paying 10k extra as international usage charges apart from surcharges.


----------



## tk123

wja_2016 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got it now !!! Direct grant in my inbox.
> 
> Applied 2-Oct.
> Got it 26-Oct.
> 233513
> 65points.
> 
> Thanks for the information you all have given to me.




wowww!!!! I am also in the same category. will submit application today. fingers crossed....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Bhavna1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Due to some reasons, I have to change my home. I haven't submitted my visa application yet. I have a confusion, if I change my home now, my address will change and this will not match with the address in EOI application. I have also taken PCC with this address. I think I can get a new one, but have to check. If not, can I use the same? Is it possible to inform DIBP about the address change in between the process? As, I am currently searching for a place.
> 
> Thanks


you can file the visa application,

update them regarding change of address after filing visa application
there is an option inside "UPDATE US" in immiaccount to notify about change of address


----------



## fdesai

Thank you for your response. 

I believe between credit card and travel card - credit card will be costlier as compared to travel card. 
Even if it would have been your credit card they might have charged you same amount isn't it? What are your suggestions from your experience?

Thank you..!!



champaka said:


> You need to watch for the extra charges. I used my friend's credit card and ended up paying 10k extra as international usage charges apart from surcharges.


----------



## Marv1985

I have lodged today. Added every document recommended + extras. Hoping for a direct grant. Also, good luck to everyone else waiting.


----------



## champaka

fdesai said:


> Thank you for your response.
> 
> I believe between credit card and travel card - credit card will be costlier as compared to travel card.
> Even if it would have been your credit card they might have charged you same amount isn't it? What are your suggestions from your experience?
> 
> Thank you..!!


Yes, its not about whose card but its about the charges being high. It is better to use travel card if you have one with such limit or can use any of your friend's.


----------



## fdesai

Hi Experts/Expats,

Good Day to you all..!!

Thanks for sharing all the valuable info so promptly. Highly appreciable..!! Request your insights and comments on below listed queries.


1) Does the current employment or unemployment status have any impact or consequences on the decision of visa grant?
2) I would be applying for 189 - Do I need to pay for myself and my spouse right away? - I think I will have to pay for both of us right now only irrespective of whether she comes with me or at a later point of time.
3) In PCC application at PSK - there is a question -Is your permanent address same as present address? * 
Is it ok to fill - YES for this question if it's rented house? Does this have any negative consequences in getting PCC?
4) In case cops visit house for police verification - will they demand any document showing that this is your permanent residence?
*Note:* Myself - passport, aadhar, sbi bank statement with this (rented) house address 
Spouse - aadhar, sbi bank statement has this (rented) house address, passport address is previous rented house (in the same city)

Thank you..!!
Best wishes..!!


----------



## dinusubba

Hi,

Check my comments inline.



fdesai said:


> Hi Experts/Expats,
> 
> Good Day to you all..!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing all the valuable info so promptly. Highly appreciable..!! Request your insights and comments on below listed queries.
> 
> 
> 1) Does the current employment or unemployment status have any impact or consequences on the decision of visa grant?
> Comment: If ACS has certified you for employment and if you are claiming points then there wont be impact on unemployment status. But you have to declare the period which you are unemployed. As this is a skilled visa, I think overall points are considered instead of a single component.
> 
> 2) I would be applying for 189 - Do I need to pay for myself and my spouse right away? - I think I will have to pay for both of us right now only irrespective of whether she comes with me or at a later point of time.
> Comment: At the time of visa filing you have to pay for all the applicants you are including in your application.
> 
> 3) In PCC application at PSK - there is a question -Is your permanent address same as present address? *
> Is it ok to fill - YES for this question if it's rented house? Does this have any negative consequences in getting PCC?
> Comment: You have to give the correct information. If you do not have any other address to declare as permanent address, you can answer yes. It will not have any impact and probably used to check if you are clear from permanent address.
> 
> 4) In case cops visit house for police verification - will they demand any document showing that this is your permanent residence?
> *Note:* Myself - passport, aadhar, sbi bank statement with this (rented) house address
> Spouse - aadhar, sbi bank statement has this (rented) house address, passport address is previous rented house (in the same city)
> Comment: No, they will not demand any proof. They check only for present residence address.
> 
> Thank you..!!
> Best wishes..!!


----------



## sultan_azam

fdesai said:


> Hi Experts/Expats,
> 
> Good Day to you all..!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing all the valuable info so promptly. Highly appreciable..!! Request your insights and comments on below listed queries.
> 
> 
> *seems you have a research team to develop questions for you, anyway.. my replies are mentioned below *
> 
> 1) Does the current employment or unemployment status have any impact or consequences on the decision of visa grant? * NO*
> 2) I would be applying for 189 - Do I need to pay for myself and my spouse right away? - I think I will have to pay for both of us right now only irrespective of whether she comes with me or at a later point of time. *yes, pay for all applicants on time, that is how you need to proceed*
> 3) In PCC application at PSK - there is a question -Is your permanent address same as present address? *
> Is it ok to fill - YES for this question if it's rented house? Does this have any negative consequences in getting PCC? *if both (permanent and present address ) are same than mention yes, *
> 4) In case cops visit house for police verification - will they demand any document showing that this is your permanent residence? * you will have to prove that you are living at this rented house for long*
> *Note:* Myself - passport, aadhar, sbi bank statement with this (rented) house address *this seems good enough *
> Spouse - aadhar, sbi bank statement has this (rented) house address, passport address is previous rented house (in the same city)* yeah good, *
> 
> Thank you..!!
> Best wishes..!!


...


----------



## BHPS

sultan_azam said:


> *you will be there very soon.*
> 
> 
> Dear Friend..... dont overly attach yourself to anything in this world, not even your body.
> 
> relax, remove this PR thing from your mind, this is not the only thing in your world... Dreams arent fulfilled in a day, if it happens so that it isnt worth dreaming.
> 
> i am in this PR journey since 2014 and i have never given this so much priority,
> 
> i am hopeful that you have lot many things to do apart from this PR


sultan_azam,
VERY inspiring thoughts.
Thanks


----------



## deepak12

Hey,
I need a suggestion.
I've uploaded spouse's form 80 on 21 oct. Just now i spotted one error, date was mentioned Jun2014 instead of Jun2015.
Should I upload new form 80 or use update us button or both ??



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak12

deepak12 said:


> Hey,
> I need a suggestion.
> I've uploaded spouse's form 80 on 21 oct. Just now i spotted one error, date was mentioned Jun2014 instead of Jun2015.
> Should I upload new form 80 or use update us button or both ??
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


As of now, I've uploaded updated Form 80 and mentioned in description that 'updated and completely filled form 80'.

Should I use update us button ? Please advise. 
My application is in received state and there hasn't been any CO contact. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## uday63

Hi guys,

In some of my documents, there is a space in my first name.

Should I submit name change affidavit for that?

Please advise

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandesh.hj

AusHereICome said:


> Anyone who have lodged visa in Sep. 2016 of skill 261311(Analyst Programmer) got grant?
> My CO requested for more documents which I responded on Oct 6th, since then there is no response from CO


Hi,

I got the grant on 24th Oct. All the best.

ACS Applied : 01-May-2016
PTE : 19/03/2016, L68,R66,S78,W68 (Proficient)
ACS +ve : 09-May-2016
ANZSCO Code : Analyst Programmer - 261311
EOI Date : 10-May-2016 (65 Points)
EOI invitation : 03-Aug-2016
VISA lodge: 24-Sep-2016
CO Contacted: 11th Oct
Grant Mail received: 24-Oct-2016


----------



## Meissam

sandesh.hj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the grant on 24th Oct. All the best.
> 
> ACS Applied : 01-May-2016
> PTE : 19/03/2016, L68,R66,S78,W68 (Proficient)
> ACS +ve : 09-May-2016
> ANZSCO Code : Analyst Programmer - 261311
> EOI Date : 10-May-2016 (65 Points)
> EOI invitation : 03-Aug-2016
> VISA lodge: 24-Sep-2016
> CO Contacted: 11th Oct
> Grant Mail received: 24-Oct-2016


Hi
Would you please specify what was the CO contact for on 11 Oct? and when did you comply with that?


----------



## sandesh.hj

Meissam said:


> Hi
> Would you please specify what was the CO contact for on 11 Oct? and when did you comply with that?


On 11th Oct I got a mail asking for Evidence of Employment, Functional English proof for my wife (dependent). 

On 18th Oct i got a call From the Australian Embassy, New Delhi. They asked me about VISA category i'm applying, joining date and relieving dates of previous companies, dependent name, my previous company experience, Roles and Responsibilities. 

I provided the details on 22nd Oct.


----------



## tikki2282

sandesh.hj said:


> On 11th Oct I got a mail asking for Evidence of Employment, Functional English proof for my wife (dependent).
> 
> 
> 
> On 18th Oct i got a call From the Australian Embassy, New Delhi. They asked me about VISA category i'm applying, joining date and relieving dates of previous companies, dependent name, my previous company experience, Roles and Responsibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> I provided the details on 22nd Oct.




Can you share the number from which you have received the call.


----------



## momentum

uday63 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> In some of my documents, there is a space in my first name.
> 
> Should I submit name change affidavit for that?
> 
> Please advise
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


You dont need to do or submit anything. Just write your name as itss written on your passport.


----------



## bigm0n

Did anyone connected with CO from Adelaide named Casey? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## fdesai

Thank you for the response, It really helped..!! I have one follow up question from your answer.

1) Does the current employment or unemployment status have any impact or consequences on the decision of visa grant?
Comment: If ACS has certified you for employment and if you are claiming points then there wont be impact on unemployment status. But you have to declare the period which you are unemployed. As this is a skilled visa, I think overall points are considered instead of a single component.

--> Yes, ACS has certified my employment, deducted 4 yrs as my engg. was in E.C. and able to secure 10 points in employment for 5.5 yrs exp. Post that I have quit job since last one year. Hope that should not be having any problem in my visa application. So essentially my case is 9.5 yrs employed + past 1 yr unemployed. Will that raise any questions?

Request your clarification on above query.





dinusubba said:


> Hi,
> 
> Check my comments inline.


----------



## fdesai

I would take that as a compliment..!! It's essentially a one man army to do develop questions but thankfully have a big battalion to answer them with few lieutenant*generals like you.. 

In case cops visit house for police verification - will they demand any document showing that this is your permanent residence? *you will have to prove that you are living at this rented house for long*

*I have shown staying in this house from May 2015 which is the truth. So it comes to around 1.5 yrs in this rented house. Is that enough to prove "long" stay?*

Request your insights..!!

Best wishes..!!


sultan_azam said:


> ...


----------



## kitcha.nitt.83

deepak12 said:


> As of now, I've uploaded updated Form 80 and mentioned in description that 'updated and completely filled form 80'.
> 
> Should I use update us button ? Please advise.
> My application is in received state and there hasn't been any CO contact.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Do both Upload updated Form 80 and update us > Correct In correct answers.


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

Greetings

New to this forum,,,

Quick question, do we get email in our personal mailbox when CO is assigned or DIBP sends out any update,, 

Or, do we need to check it on online.iimi website only ?


----------



## sultan_azam

fdesai said:


> I would take that as a compliment..!! It's essentially a one man army to do develop questions but thankfully have a big battalion to answer them with few lieutenant*generals like you..
> 
> In case cops visit house for police verification - will they demand any document showing that this is your permanent residence? *you will have to prove that you are living at this rented house for long*
> 
> *I have shown staying in this house from May 2015 which is the truth. So it comes to around 1.5 yrs in this rented house. Is that enough to prove "long" stay?*
> 
> Request your insights..!!
> 
> Best wishes..!!


if you ask me i wont consider that as a permanent stay but i am not the cop who is gonna visit your home.

dont worry you can say that it is the only residence you have and nothing else and thats why you have marked it as permanent, dont say that you still have residence in your native place etc(if any)


----------



## fdesai

I agree with your comment and suggestion. Shall do so. In fact last week I got my passport renewed with same details in case of address. i.e. permanent address = present address and I got my renewed passport in just 3 days. No police verification happened for renewal.

_1) Do I need to carry Request letter stating why do I need PCC? Is there any such form letter format from DIBP?
2) How do I prove for my wife that she is invited, the SkillSelect invitation nowhere states those details._



sultan_azam said:


> if you ask me i wont consider that as a permanent stay but i am not the cop who is gonna visit your home.
> 
> dont worry you can say that it is the only residence you have and nothing else and thats why you have marked it as permanent, dont say that you still have residence in your native place etc(if any)


----------



## Telecomaster

wja_2016 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got it now !!! Direct grant in my inbox.
> 
> Applied 2-Oct.
> Got it 26-Oct.
> 233513
> 65points.
> 
> Thanks for the information you all have given to me.


Congrats
Share ur timeline bro


----------



## kitcha.nitt.83

fdesai said:


> I agree with your comment and suggestion. Shall do so. In fact last week I got my passport renewed with same details in case of address. i.e. permanent address = present address and I got my renewed passport in just 3 days. No police verification happened for renewal.
> 
> _1) Do I need to carry Request letter stating why do I need PCC? Is there any such form letter format from DIBP?
> 2) How do I prove for my wife that she is invited, the SkillSelect invitation nowhere states those details._


Yes, Carry all the info afor PCC some times they ask for it. (Invitation Letter, EOI form, VISA Application Form, VISA payment Reciept - Which ever is available to be on the safer side.)

For Spouse - If VISA application not submitted. take Invitation Letter, EOI form, Your passport (Spouse name in Passport)) that should be enough.
If VISA application submitted - Invitation Letter, EOI form, VISA Application Form, VISA payment Reciept, Your Passport.


----------



## wja_2016

Telecomaster said:


> Congrats
> Share ur timeline bro


FYI updated timeline at signature. 

EA applied 17-June-2016
EA positive 30-June-2016
PTE-A 15-Sep-2016
EOI 19-Sep-2016
ITA 28-Sep-2016
Visa lodged 2-Oct-2016
PCC 11-Oct -2016
Medical 13-Oct-2016 
Direct grant 26-Oct-2016


----------



## yadavtinu

I enquired about travel card from a few banks here in india but every one asked about visa and ticket to issue a travel card. 
Any advice...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Another 261313 dude got grant today, he lodged the app on Oct 1 and has claimed 15 points for employment. Furthermore he is a offshore candidate  

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

fdesai said:


> I agree with your comment and suggestion. Shall do so. In fact last week I got my passport renewed with same details in case of address. i.e. permanent address = present address and I got my renewed passport in just 3 days. No police verification happened for renewal.
> 
> _1) Do I need to carry Request letter stating why do I need PCC? Is there any such form letter format from DIBP?
> 2) How do I prove for my wife that she is invited, the SkillSelect invitation nowhere states those details._


1. You need to carry the nomination email if you are under 190 or else u can take the skillselect pdf file which talks about the 189/190 application that you applied for AUS PR (this is what I had taken as I took my PCC once I lodged by EOI).

to show them that you 've been nominated and that is why you need PCC.

2. same as above or u can even take the skillselect pdf file which talks about the 189/190 application that you applied for.


----------



## ronkar12

yadavtinu said:


> I enquired about travel card from a few banks here in india but every one asked about visa and ticket to issue a travel card.
> Any advice...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,
Our local banks don't give travel card without visa, I tried a lot explaining that I need to pay for my visa application and also showed my invitation letter.

They say rules and crap...

Go for PayPal, the payment is smooth and easy...


----------



## tikki2282

gonnabeexpat said:


> Another 261313 dude got grant today, he lodged the app on Oct 1 and has claimed 15 points for employment. Furthermore he is a offshore candidate
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk




Our turn will also some for sure. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## sultan_azam

fdesai said:


> I agree with your comment and suggestion. Shall do so. In fact last week I got my passport renewed with same details in case of address. i.e. permanent address = present address and I got my renewed passport in just 3 days. No police verification happened for renewal.
> 
> _1) Do I need to carry Request letter stating why do I need PCC? Is there any such form letter format from DIBP?
> 2) How do I prove for my wife that she is invited, the SkillSelect invitation nowhere states those details._


1. if you have invite than carry that invite letter
2. you are applying PR visa for your family --- invite letter + marriage certificate will do


----------



## krrish123

ronkar12 said:


> Hi,
> Our local banks don't give travel card without visa, I tried a lot explaining that I need to pay for my visa application and also showed my invitation letter.
> 
> They say rules and crap...
> 
> Go for PayPal, the payment is smooth and easy...


Paypal will charge very excessive exchange rate. For example, if 1 AUD is 51, they might charge upto Rs.54.50. Please check before you pay through them, and also surcharges applicable as per your local bank..


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tikki2282 said:


> Our turn will also some for sure. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


Hope so dude. Praying old gods and the new.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Amritbains206

sandesh.hj said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I got the grant on 24th Oct. All the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ACS Applied : 01-May-2016
> 
> PTE : 19/03/2016, L68,R66,S78,W68 (Proficient)
> 
> ACS +ve : 09-May-2016
> 
> ANZSCO Code : Analyst Programmer - 261311
> 
> EOI Date : 10-May-2016 (65 Points)
> 
> EOI invitation : 03-Aug-2016
> 
> VISA lodge: 24-Sep-2016
> 
> CO Contacted: 11th Oct
> 
> Grant Mail received: 24-Oct-2016




Congrats... I also applied under 261311 on 11 october. did u get any employment verification?? If yes, was it by email or phone? Can u plz share the questions asked by them??


----------



## ronkar12

krrish123 said:


> Paypal will charge very excessive exchange rate. For example, if 1 AUD is 51, they might charge upto Rs.54.50. Please check before you pay through them, and also surcharges applicable as per your local bank..


My visa charges was 6300 AUD. With bank surcharge it came to 6369 AUD and hence paid 339000 INR...


----------



## Telecomaster

sandesh.hj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the grant on 24th Oct. All the best.
> 
> ACS Applied : 01-May-2016
> PTE : 19/03/2016, L68,R66,S78,W68 (Proficient)
> ACS +ve : 09-May-2016
> ANZSCO Code : Analyst Programmer - 261311
> EOI Date : 10-May-2016 (65 Points)
> EOI invitation : 03-Aug-2016
> VISA lodge: 24-Sep-2016
> CO Contacted: 11th Oct
> Grant Mail received: 24-Oct-2016


Congrats bro


----------



## flakies

Hi everyone, I was invited to apply under 189 and I have started filing the 17-page forms but i have not paid or submitted yet. However, I want to get my medicals done before submission so I have generated my HAP ID, can I go ahead and complete my application, pay and submit before the results of the medicals are ready or how does it work? In addition, will I have to upload documents before submission or can I upload documents later, after payment and submission? 

Thanks


----------



## sandesh.hj

Amritbains206 said:


> Congrats... I also applied under 261311 on 11 october. did u get any employment verification?? If yes, was it by email or phone? Can u plz share the questions asked by them??


I got a call from AHC New Delhi. 

1. They started by asking my Full name and DOB.
2. My dependent's name 
3. Current company and Designation, Roles and Responsibilities
4. Previous company joining date and relieving date
5. My designation there and RnR
6. Asked me to explain more upon the process based on what i had mentioned in the statutory declaration.

It was kind of a job interview itself. All the time you need to be very specific about the work you did. for eg always explain a process by saying "I did it" or "I was involved in" 

It went for 20 mins approx and finally they said it was nice talking. I asked questions regarding any further verification, got the answer saying it is confidential.

Hope this helps..


----------



## sandesh.hj

ronkar12 said:


> Hi,
> Our local banks don't give travel card without visa, I tried a lot explaining that I need to pay for my visa application and also showed my invitation letter.
> 
> They say rules and crap...
> 
> Go for PayPal, the payment is smooth and easy...


U can get travel card with ease in ICICI bank. they will ask for passport and VISA, if u say it is for paying the VISA fees they will just ask for passport. Also If u have a savings account in ICICI u will get discount in exchange rates as well.


----------



## vikaschandra

sultan_azam said:


> Evidence of Birth or Age School Leaving Certificate





gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys under which category should I upload my 10th and 12th mark sheet?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Guys don't you think these are educational documents hence it should go under Education. It should go under education by default. 

(as sultan mentioned yes 10th Mark sheet can serve as evidence to BC as well)


----------



## singhexpat20

Hi all,

Can somebody point me to any link for applying visa for 189 ? I got invite and when I login to EOI and clicked apply visa, it is traversing to page "ImmiAccount". I have created any account in ImmiAccount. 
Shall I create new application or import application. Please help


----------



## sourabhmatta

Dont cry gonnabeexpat

Its everyone's luck and with crying or potrating as a frustrated will not solve any problem....... Be patient..... ur case might go under verifications..

Best of luck





tikki2282 said:


> Our turn will also some for sure. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## vikaschandra

deepak12 said:


> As of now, I've uploaded updated Form 80 and mentioned in description that 'updated and completely filled form 80'.
> 
> Should I use update us button ? Please advise.
> My application is in received state and there hasn't been any CO contact.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk





deepak12 said:


> Hey,
> I need a suggestion.
> I've uploaded spouse's form 80 on 21 oct. Just now i spotted one error, date was mentioned Jun2014 instead of Jun2015.
> Should I upload new form 80 or use update us button or both ??
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Do you mean the version of form 80 was 2014 and not 2015 or was there a typo from your end with dates? If you filled in the older version of form 80 I would suggest you to fill in the new one and upload it again. if you have provided incorrect answer use form 1023 or the update us link on immiaccount


----------



## vikaschandra

yadavtinu said:


> I enquired about travel card from a few banks here in india but every one asked about visa and ticket to issue a travel card.
> Any advice...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


check travel card with Thomas Cook


----------



## vikaschandra

singhexpat20 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can somebody point me to any link for applying visa for 189 ? I got invite and when I login to EOI and clicked apply visa, it is traversing to page "ImmiAccount". I have created any account in ImmiAccount.
> Shall I create new application or import application. Please help


Immi account is where you create your application and fill in details.. pay the fees, generate hap id and then upload documents..


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vikaschandra said:


> Guys don't you think these are educational documents hence it should go under Education. It should go under education by default.
> 
> (as sultan mentioned yes 10th Mark sheet can serve as evidence to BC as well)


I have already uploaded it as proof of birth


----------



## gonnabeexpat

sourabhmatta said:


> Dont cry gonnabeexpat
> 
> Its everyone's luck and with crying or potrating as a frustrated will not solve any problem....... Be patient..... ur case might go under verifications..
> 
> Best of luck




lets see :fingerscrossed:


----------



## darrenjacob

Hi Vikas and Andre.. How r u guys.. I have a quick question.. One of my friends is stating PR process for 189 visa. Is it advisable to go through an agent or can they just apply online.. If they can apply online do you know a website that has instructions for applying online.. I have asked them to post questions in this forum as well.. 

Rgds 
Darren Jacob

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavna1

BHPS said:


> Hey Meissam,
> I am the main applicant but we are claiming for points of Spouse. I don't know why these questions were asked (i think as form 80 says we have to give all parts of unemployment and employment details so might be as part of scrutiny they asked these 1 months gaps etc and regarding unemployment , that point of time was Graduation and P-G time so there was nothing related to employment. We were studying.
> 
> But its a advise for everyone who is doing it by themselves that be always cautious for single day gaps whether its education time or job time or whatever just mention it.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry I didn't got this, just a hypothetical situation, so like I leave my first job on 1st feb and I join the other job on 15th Feb, so do I need to mention this gap of 14 days in the job as unemployed?? 

And what about the time when we were studying? I left my job three years back and not working after that, I am doing studies, so this will not be called as unemployed i guess. 

Thanks


----------



## marlontheekshana

Hi everyone

I have completed a bachelors in Electrical and Electronic Engineering October 2015 and I have not had any work experience in my own field of study as I moved to Sydney under 476. Last month I took PTE and was able to score 80 in all four exams. So as of now I have 65 point (Age - 30, English - 20 , Qualification - 15).

I checked the occupation list and there is not "electrical and electronic engineering" but there's "electrical engineering" and "electronic engineering". 

Is there anyone in this thread who applied for 189 with "electrical and electronic engineering" ? Can I still apply with the qualification I have ? I have applied for a skill assessment with Engineers Australia, its due Dec 2016.


----------



## Amritbains206

sandesh.hj said:


> I got a call from AHC New Delhi.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. They started by asking my Full name and DOB.
> 
> 2. My dependent's name
> 
> 3. Current company and Designation, Roles and Responsibilities
> 
> 4. Previous company joining date and relieving date
> 
> 5. My designation there and RnR
> 
> 6. Asked me to explain more upon the process based on what i had mentioned in the statutory declaration.
> 
> 
> 
> It was kind of a job interview itself. All the time you need to be very specific about the work you did. for eg always explain a process by saying "I did it" or "I was involved in"
> 
> 
> 
> It went for 20 mins approx and finally they said it was nice talking. I asked questions regarding any further verification, got the answer saying it is confidential.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps..




Thanks a lot. Yes, it does help a lot. I guess, they have to judge our authenticity in a call and we have to be specific about every word we speak.


Anzsco: 261311
Eoi submit: 15 aug 2016
Invitation: 1 sept 2016
Submitted: 11 oct(with all docs)
Status: recieved


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Any grants today?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## sandesh.hj

gonnabeexpat said:


> I have already uploaded it as proof of birth


Don't worry if u uploaded document under different category. The CO will get back to you if he/she has a doubt. U can always reason with them.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

sandesh.hj said:


> Don't worry if u uploaded document under different category. The CO will get back to you if he/she has a doubt. U can always reason with them.


 I don't want them to get back. Shall I upload the 12th standard marjsheet under the right category?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## sandesh.hj

gonnabeexpat said:


> I don't want them to get back. Shall I upload the 12th standard marjsheet under the right category?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Yes, go ahead..


----------



## Cyclotomic

*Visa Granted!*

Hello,

I received the grant today for me and my spouse and 3 kids.
My details and timeline below.

Job Cod: 233511 Points claimed: 30 age 15 qualification 10 English 10 Experience

EA Assessment with fast track : 12 April 2016
IELTS retake : 23 May 2016
EOI submitted : 20 June 2016
Invitation : 6 July 2016
Medicals done : 2 August 2016
Visa Lodgement : 11 August 2016 (Documents front loaded except PCC and Form 80)
1st CO contacted : 22 August 2016 (Asked for PCC and Form 80)
Documents submitted : 2 September 2016
2nd CO contacted : 9 September 2016 (Asked for Spouse's military discharge certificate)
Document submitted : 9 September 2016
Grant : 27 October 2016!

Thanks for the information and positive support in the forum!


----------



## tikki2282

Cyclotomic said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> I received the grant today for me and my spouse and 3 kids.
> 
> My details and timeline below.
> 
> 
> 
> Job Cod: 233511 Points claimed: 30 age 15 qualification 10 English 10 Experience
> 
> 
> 
> EA Assessment with fast track : 12 April 2016
> 
> IELTS retake : 23 May 2016
> 
> EOI submitted : 20 June 2016
> 
> Invitation : 6 July 2016
> 
> Medicals done : 2 August 2016
> 
> Visa Lodgement : 11 August 2016 (Documents front loaded except PCC and Form 80)
> 
> 1st CO contacted : 22 August 2016 (Asked for PCC and Form 80)
> 
> Documents submitted : 2 September 2016
> 
> 2nd CO contacted : 9 September 2016 (Asked for Spouse's military discharge certificate)
> 
> Document submitted : 9 September 2016
> 
> Grant : 27 October 2016!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information and positive support in the forum!




Many congratulations


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Cyclotomic said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received the grant today for me and my spouse and 3 kids.
> My details and timeline below.
> 
> Job Cod: 233511 Points claimed: 30 age 15 qualification 10 English 10 Experience
> 
> EA Assessment with fast track : 12 April 2016
> IELTS retake : 23 May 2016
> EOI submitted : 20 June 2016
> Invitation : 6 July 2016
> Medicals done : 2 August 2016
> Visa Lodgement : 11 August 2016 (Documents front loaded except PCC and Form 80)
> 1st CO contacted : 22 August 2016 (Asked for PCC and Form 80)
> Documents submitted : 2 September 2016
> 2nd CO contacted : 9 September 2016 (Asked for Spouse's military discharge certificate)
> Document submitted : 9 September 2016
> Grant : 27 October 2016!
> 
> Thanks for the information and positive support in the forum!


Congratulations dude.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## psheetal_12

hi

Need urgent help
I am dependent applicant, CO has come back for my PCC though I have uploaded already.

also, one of the holiday trips entered for US is wrongly filled, how can I correct that now.


----------



## ronkar12

sandesh.hj said:


> U can get travel card with ease in ICICI bank. they will ask for passport and VISA, if u say it is for paying the VISA fees they will just ask for passport. Also If u have a savings account in ICICI u will get discount in exchange rates as well.


Yes, I did try with ICICI and have an account with them. They said rules have changed and will not be able to provide travel card without visa.


----------



## psheetal_12

psheetal_12 said:


> hi
> 
> Need urgent help
> I am dependent applicant, CO has come back for my PCC though I have uploaded already.
> 
> also, one of the holiday trips entered for US is wrongly filled, how can I correct that now.


Since the year is entered wrongly the CO is requesting for PCC for US, how do I clarify immediately that the stay is entered wrongly and it was just a 2 months trip so no PCC would be required.


----------



## deepak12

ronkar12 said:


> Yes, I did try with ICICI and have an account with them. They said rules have changed and will not be able to provide travel card without visa.


Hey,

I've account in ICICI bank, but when I first visited them they asked me about visa and tickets. But when I told them about Visa fees, they told me to contact forex enabled branch. 
From forex enable branch, ICICI issued me a travel card with only my passport. They didn't ask about any other documents. 
I think you should find out forex enabled ICICI branch in your locality and contact them. Tell them other branches issued travel card for visa fees. 

I hope this helps. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

Completed my first month. No CO contact No Direct Grant So far.
Only skill support asked for form 1221 again.


----------



## deepak12

vikaschandra said:


> Do you mean the version of form 80 was 2014 and not 2015 or was there a typo from your end with dates? If you filled in the older version of form 80 I would suggest you to fill in the new one and upload it again. if you have provided incorrect answer use form 1023 or the update us link on immiaccount


Version of form 80 is 10/2015. There was typo in one of the dates I provide in form. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kitcha.nitt.83

psheetal_12 said:


> Since the year is entered wrongly the CO is requesting for PCC for US, how do I clarify immediately that the stay is entered wrongly and it was just a 2 months trip so no PCC would be required.


You can update them by uploading Form 1023 for notification of incorrect answers
or online in Immi account VISA Application
click on Update Us > Notification of Incorrect Answers.


----------



## dakshch

sultan_azam said:


> *you will be there very soon.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Friend..... dont overly attach yourself to anything in this world, not even your body.
> 
> 
> 
> relax, remove this PR thing from your mind, this is not the only thing in your world... Dreams arent fulfilled in a day, if it happens so that it isnt worth dreaming.
> 
> 
> 
> i am in this PR journey since 2014 and i have never given this so much priority,
> 
> 
> 
> i am hopeful that you have lot many things to do apart from this PR




Easier said than done. 

Day 325


----------



## dakshch

Jolly47 said:


> Hi there, My 90 days will be completed tomorrow since Visa Lodgment, CO was assigned to me on 9th August and documents submitted on 23rd August. We applied 190 visa and didn't claimed any experience points. We also don't have much travel history, so can't understand why it is taking so long. We applied through agent but I am pretty sure he is not going to contact DIAC.Any suggestions if I can call them directly or email.
> Thanks






Have you not been reading this forum enough to see that time is just a number. DIBP is not bound by any timeframe. Its been 90 days, might turn to 180 and then 300. You never know when that grant would come. Doesn't matter if you front loaded all docs or not claiming any points for employment. It will come at its own pace.

Day 325 and still waiting


----------



## nd1

I am waiting for my Grant after information provided to CO on 22-Sept-2016. Is anyone aware if there is some hold period when new born is added to application and medicals are requested? I am waiting for last 6 weeks but no reply from CO. My case is been handled form Brisbane.

*ANZSCO Code* : Systems Analyst - 261112
*EOI Date * : 04-Dec-2015 (65 Points)
*EOI invitation* : 22-Jan-2016
*VISA lodge* : 04-Mar-2016
*CO Contacted * : 01-April-2016 (Medicals, PCC, and form 80)
*PCC * : 21-April-2016 (Wife and me)
*Medicals * : 23-April-2016 (Except wife X-ray as she was Pregnant)
*Info Provided* : 28-April-2016 (Informed CO to put application on hold as wife was pregnant)
*Employment Verification*: 10 June 2016 (AHC call)
*Medicals*: 17-Aug-2016 (Wife Pending X-Ray)
*Baby docs provided*: 27-Aug-2016 (Passport, Birth Certificate)
*CO Contacted*: 14-Sept-2016 (Baby Added+HAP ID)
*Medicals for Baby*: 17-Sept-2016
*Info Provided*: 22-Sept-2016 (Informed CO that medicals have been cleared for Baby)
*Application Status*: Assessment in Progress
*Visa Grant*: ?????


----------



## psheetal_12

kitcha.nitt.83 said:


> You can update them by uploading Form 1023 for notification of incorrect answers
> or online in Immi account VISA Application
> click on Update Us > Notification of Incorrect Answers.


SORRY, but kindly help to find the option Update Us in immi account. not able to locate this


----------



## Manan008

What is the longest time for a direct grant here ?


----------



## psheetal_12

psheetal_12 said:


> SORRY, but kindly help to find the option Update Us in immi account. not able to locate this


Got it, Thanks a lot


----------



## chumashankar

Manan008 said:


> What is the longest time for a direct grant here ?


Your application was Lodged on the 2016-09-27
. In the best case you will receive your Grant on the 14 October 2016 in the worst case it will be the 10 May 2017. On average you should expect a Grant by the 20 December 2016.

This is estimate from Immitracker.


----------



## tk123

chumashankar said:


> Your application was Lodged on the 2016-09-27
> 
> . In the best case you will receive your Grant on the 14 October 2016 in the worst case it will be the 10 May 2017. On average you should expect a Grant by the 20 December 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> This is estimate from Immitracker.




good luck guys ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peedus

Hello guys, 
Any idea if verification email comes to my referral, what will be the e-mail address of DIBP or any other agency? I am afraid the email had been or will be on junk folder of my referral. 

Thank you


----------



## Anand23

chumashankar said:


> Your application was Lodged on the 2016-09-27
> . In the best case you will receive your Grant on the 14 October 2016 in the worst case it will be the 10 May 2017. On average you should expect a Grant by the 20 December 2016.
> 
> This is estimate from Immitracker.


Thats quite interesting stats. Worst case takes 269 days to grant PR as per the stats.
I have already completed 219 days so hopeful to receive PR within 50 days


----------



## Telecomaster

Cyclotomic said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received the grant today for me and my spouse and 3 kids.
> My details and timeline below.
> 
> Job Cod: 233511 Points claimed: 30 age 15 qualification 10 English 10 Experience
> 
> EA Assessment with fast track : 12 April 2016
> IELTS retake : 23 May 2016
> EOI submitted : 20 June 2016
> Invitation : 6 July 2016
> Medicals done : 2 August 2016
> Visa Lodgement : 11 August 2016 (Documents front loaded except PCC and Form 80)
> 1st CO contacted : 22 August 2016 (Asked for PCC and Form 80)
> Documents submitted : 2 September 2016
> 2nd CO contacted : 9 September 2016 (Asked for Spouse's military discharge certificate)
> Document submitted : 9 September 2016
> Grant : 27 October 2016!
> 
> Thanks for the information and positive support in the forum!


Congrats
Any employment verification in ur case?


----------



## Manan008

GSM allocation dates have been moved from 15 sep to 9 october.


----------



## tk123

Cyclotomic said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> I received the grant today for me and my spouse and 3 kids.
> 
> My details and timeline below.
> 
> 
> 
> Job Cod: 233511 Points claimed: 30 age 15 qualification 10 English 10 Experience
> 
> 
> 
> EA Assessment with fast track : 12 April 2016
> 
> IELTS retake : 23 May 2016
> 
> EOI submitted : 20 June 2016
> 
> Invitation : 6 July 2016
> 
> Medicals done : 2 August 2016
> 
> Visa Lodgement : 11 August 2016 (Documents front loaded except PCC and Form 80)
> 
> 1st CO contacted : 22 August 2016 (Asked for PCC and Form 80)
> 
> Documents submitted : 2 September 2016
> 
> 2nd CO contacted : 9 September 2016 (Asked for Spouse's military discharge certificate)
> 
> Document submitted : 9 September 2016
> 
> Grant : 27 October 2016!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information and positive support in the forum!




Congratssss!!!! so when r u planning to move. the real part starts after the grant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

Hi All,
Anybody here got PCC done from Sri Lanka ?


----------



## ronkar12

tk123 said:


> Congratssss!!!! so when r u planning to move. the real part starts after the grant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agree...real part starts after the grant


----------



## Amritbains206

Manan008 said:


> GSM allocation dates have been moved from 15 sep to 9 october.




What do u mean by that??


Anzsco: 261311
Eoi submit: 15 aug 2016
Invitation: 1 sept 2016
Submitted: 11 oct(with all docs)
Status: recieved


----------



## Manan008

Amritbains206 said:


> What do u mean by that??
> 
> 
> Anzsco: 261311
> Eoi submit: 15 aug 2016
> Invitation: 1 sept 2016
> Submitted: 11 oct(with all docs)
> Status: recieved


It means all people who have lodged their applications by 9th october 2016 have been assigned a CO


----------



## peedus

COs are being allocated for the applicants which have applied till that date.


Amritbains206 said:


> What do u mean by that??
> 
> 
> Anzsco: 261311
> Eoi submit: 15 aug 2016
> Invitation: 1 sept 2016
> Submitted: 11 oct(with all docs)
> Status: recieved


----------



## aditya070807

In reference to medical examinations :
1. My wifewas treated for tuberculosis in 2012 and was fully treated after 6 months course. I will be declaring it i the medical form .

Any idea how it will impact our visa application?


----------



## maxibawa

Please suggest what should be done:

I filed visa with valid ACS & PTE. But during the process of Waiting for CO and all the GRANT process, my ACS Or PTE expires.
Do I have to give another attempt?


----------



## peedus

It probably wont have much impact if you have hospital documents to verify the declarations complete with x-ray(before and after treatment) and test reports. Otherwise they may ask you to do additional health checkup regarding current status of tuberculosis which will take additional 3 months. In either case, you may have to fill form 815 before visa grant to contact the HUS Clinic as soon as you reach Australia.



aditya070807 said:


> In reference to medical examinations :
> 1. My wifewas treated for tuberculosis in 2012 and was fully treated after 6 months course. I will be declaring it i the medical form .
> 
> Any idea how it will impact our visa application?


----------



## Amritbains206

Manan008 said:


> It means all people who have lodged their applications by 9th october 2016 have been assigned a CO




Ohh ok.. i am just two days behind ...11 oct


Anzsco: 261311
Eoi submit: 15 aug 2016
Invitation: 1 sept 2016
Submitted: 11 oct(with all docs)
Status: recieved


----------



## peedus

I think it will be better to retake those only if CO suggests so. 


maxibawa said:


> Please suggest what should be done:
> 
> I filed visa with valid ACS & PTE. But during the process of Waiting for CO and all the GRANT process, my ACS Or PTE expires.
> Do I have to give another attempt?


----------



## Amritbains206

peedus said:


> COs are being allocated for the applicants which have applied till that date.




Ok.. thanks


----------



## maxibawa

peedus said:


> I think it will be better to retake those only if CO suggests so.


So you also think we should wait for CO's comments on that and countinue with existing ACS and PTE.


----------



## maxibawa

dakshch said:


> Easier said than done.
> 
> Day 325


Isn't your PCC and other docs going to expire soon. In such case do we have to retake tests.


----------



## peedus

I am not sure but COs may be OK with those documents if they were valid till your lodgement date. They will ask to retake expired Medical and PCCs though.


maxibawa said:


> So you also think we should wait for CO's comments on that and countinue with existing ACS and PTE.


----------



## Meissam

maxibawa said:


> Please suggest what should be done:
> 
> I filed visa with valid ACS & PTE. But during the process of Waiting for CO and all the GRANT process, my ACS Or PTE expires.
> Do I have to give another attempt?


I think you should not worry, my understanding is that your documents will be assessed with effective date on which you were invited to apply. I am sure about English Language Ability and I think the same principle will apply for qualification as well. This is the statement from DIBP website:

"The results of one of the following English language tests, undertaken not more than 36 months prior to the time you were invited to apply for this visa, can be used to evidence your English language ability"

See below link:

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-


----------



## riteshgarg07

Please can anyone guide me with the specific documents required to submitted for spouse if claiming partner skill point. I know the details for English, skill assessment letter, birth and identity/age documents. However, I would request help regarding documents other than that. 
To be specific, do we need to submit roles & responsibility letter/declaration that we had submitted to ACS for skill assessment.


----------



## BirdEyetoPR

Hi,

I have a question on PCC :
I am a business analyst travelling to Saudi Arabia since last 7-8 months on business visa i.e. at max. of 60 days continuous stay in Saudi. 
So in this case i will also need to get PCC from Saudi Arabia though I am not on Iqama(Saudi's Work Permit) if my total days of stay is 365 days?
Can someone please clarify on this.

Thank you.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

As per myimmitracker 5 people have got grant today among which 1 dude who is a software engineer , got grant today. he applied on 30th september.


----------



## psheetal_12

*Query*

Hi

If I have to attach additional document along with Form-1023 (correction in information) where do I upload the same.


----------



## champaka

As per data from immitracker, max grant duration for ICT Business analyst is 6 months if its not a direct grant...I also saw someone waited for 10months. Hopefully the trend changes in the coming months..:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## htgaus

Anybody here who submitted EO1 (189) with 60 points under 261313 "Software Engineer" and got an invite.
I had submitted EOI in June 2016 and still waiting for the invite.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

champaka said:


> As per data from immitracker, max grant duration for ICT Business analyst is 6 months if its not a direct grant...I also saw someone waited for 10months. Hopefully the trend changes in the coming months..:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


The last grant for ICT BA per immitracker came on 24th August for a person in Hungary...after that nothing.....really sad....just waiting and waiting...


----------



## kitcha.nitt.83

htgaus said:


> Anybody here who submitted EO1 (189) with 60 points under 261313 "Software Engineer" and got an invite.
> I had submitted EOI in June 2016 and still waiting for the invite.


 261313 "Software Engineer" - all 65 points to current date is not cleared. 60 points people are waiting from Dec 15th 2015. Its a pretty long queue. 

Try to increase your points.


----------



## fdesai

Request some insights on below query:

1) Does the current employment or unemployment status have any impact or consequences on the decision of visa grant?
*Comment from fellow expat*: If ACS has certified you for employment and if you are claiming points then there wont be impact on unemployment status. But you have to declare the period which you are unemployed. As this is a skilled visa, I think overall points are considered instead of a single component.

*My response: *Yes, ACS has certified my employment, deducted 4 yrs as my engg. was in E.C. and able to secure 10 points in employment for 5.5 yrs exp. Post that I have quit job since last one year. Hope that should not be having any problem in my visa application. So essentially my case is 9.5 yrs employed + past 1 yr unemployed. Will that raise any questions?

Request your clarification on above query.


----------



## fdesai

Hello Expats,

Good Day..!! Request your valuable inputs on the below query.

Is it advisable to initiate PCC and medicals after visa lodgement? What is preferrable to do? 
Asking this as even if we get PCC & medicals done, we won't be able to upload them before visa lodgement. This is my understanding. Please clarify.
My PCC - clear (current address = passport address)
Spouse PCC - address different in passport but it's address from same city, current address proof - my passport, aadhar card, sbi bank passbook
So I think both of our PCC would not take more than a week hopefully. This question arouse as PCC date impacts IED date.
Medicals might not take more than a week hopefully.

So, is it ok to do both immediately after visa lodgement? Request your valuable insights on this.

Thank you for your time and inputs..!!
Best wishes..!!


----------



## maxibawa

Meissam said:


> I think you should not worry, my understanding is that your documents will be assessed with effective date on which you were invited to apply. I am sure about English Language Ability and I think the same principle will apply for qualification as well. This is the statement from DIBP website:
> 
> "The results of one of the following English language tests, undertaken not more than 36 months prior to the time you were invited to apply for this visa, can be used to evidence your English language ability"
> 
> See below link:
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-


Thanks it was really helpful


----------



## aussieby2016

BirdEyetoPR said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question on PCC :
> I am a business analyst travelling to Saudi Arabia since last 7-8 months on business visa i.e. at max. of 60 days continuous stay in Saudi.
> So in this case i will also need to get PCC from Saudi Arabia though I am not on Iqama(Saudi's Work Permit) if my total days of stay is 365 days?
> Can someone please clarify on this.
> 
> Thank you.


Requirement for PCC as per DIBP's website is :

Police certificates for each country each person has lived in for a cumulative period of 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age.

So in case you have stayed for a period of 12 months or more in total in the last 10 years, then you need a PCC, else not required......

On a personel level, its better to provide one (if you can get easily) as it wont delay your grant process.

All the best!!


----------



## tan011

DIBP website shows that allocation date is 9th October for 189 but immi tracker is showing CO contacted to those files which were lodged after 9th October. For Example 14 th October. Any senior could you explain what's going on? Please 

Thanks


----------



## aussieby2016

fdesai said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> Good Day..!! Request your valuable inputs on the below query.
> 
> Is it advisable to initiate PCC and medicals after visa lodgement? What is preferrable to do?
> Asking this as even if we get PCC & medicals done, we won't be able to upload them before visa lodgement. This is my understanding. Please clarify.
> My PCC - clear (current address = passport address)
> Spouse PCC - address different in passport but it's address from same city, current address proof - my passport, aadhar card, sbi bank passbook
> So I think both of our PCC would not take more than a week hopefully. This question arouse as PCC date impacts IED date.
> Medicals might not take more than a week hopefully.
> 
> So, is it ok to do both immediately after visa lodgement? Request your valuable insights on this.
> 
> Thank you for your time and inputs..!!
> Best wishes..!!


1. IED is decided upon earliest expiry of PCC or medicals. PCC is valid for one year so are medicals.
2. You must have all documents incl payslips, joining letter, relieving letter, Form16's, all PCC's, all degrees, mark sheets and get your medicals cleared without any further test requirements (usually for people with TB/pulmonology history).....

If you believe you have all documents as stated in 2 ready and there are no gaps in your application that a case officer might find, then it would be best to do your medicals and take your PCC first, then file application and hopefully wait for direct grant in some weeks. And since you just completed your medicals and PCC before lodging, as per 1 you would get a healthy IED.

ELSE

if you dont have all documents and are not much confident about you application, then better lodge your application with whatever documents you have, let the CO come and look into your case....meanwhile continue with your PCC and medicals and upload them as soon as you get it. Looks a bit lengthy but grant is confirmed but would take time...

Lastly every step has a piece of luck in it......HOPE YOU HAVE THAT SHARE SO AS TO CLEAR ALL STAGES...

ALL THE BEST!!!!


----------



## Cyclotomic

tk123 said:


> Congratssss!!!! so when r u planning to move. the real part starts after the grant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The IED is beginning of August so probably we will go by June.  

Thank you.


----------



## Cyclotomic

Telecomaster said:


> Congrats
> Any employment verification in ur case?


Thank you. No verification.


----------



## ajitpandey

*Employment verification*

Hi Experts,

I have a question regarding Employment verification. 

Currently I am working with my 4th company. For my previous companies, I got R&R on company’s letter head and I have no worries if DIBP calls HR for any verification.

However, for my current company (I am still working here) I got R&R from my office colleague using Statutory declaration and I have submitted the same in my VISA application (along with payslip, tax forms etc.).

My Question is: In case of statutory declaration, how does verification happens? If they call my colleague, it will be fine. But if call goes to HR (they have no idea about it), what would they ask?

Regards,
Ajit


----------



## aussieby2016

ajitpandey said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have a question regarding Employment verification.
> 
> Currently I am working with my 4th company. For my previous companies, I got R&R on company’s letter head and I have no worries if DIBP calls HR for any verification.
> 
> However, for my current company (I am still working here) I got R&R from my office colleague using Statutory declaration and I have submitted the same in my VISA application (along with payslip, tax forms etc.).
> 
> My Question is: In case of statutory declaration, how does verification happens? If they call my colleague, it will be fine. But if call goes to HR (they have no idea about it), what would they ask?
> 
> Regards,
> Ajit


Ajit,

For SD, you might have provided contact details in the SD. DIBP would contact the person who has signed the SD and verify through him. Nothing to do with hR's as usually many companies dont provide employment letters and SD's are a good option for such..... All the best....


----------



## fdesai

Thank your for your response. 
1. I understand point 1.
2. I have all documents ready listed in point 2. except PCC (me+spouse), Medicals (me+spouse) and spouse English medium letter from college/university. English medium letter shall be available in next 15-20 days.

So, my question was can I go ahead and lodge the application with these docs (without getting PCC and Medicals) done right now and then go for PCC and medicals immediately post visa lodging. 
Or is it advisable to initiate it right away, I have got the invite yesterday and have around 59 days left.

PCC and Medicals should also be done in 60 days window or is this timeline only for lodging application, paying fees, uploading other docs and then PCC/Medicals can be done when CO gets assigned.

Asking this as DIBP site says "_You must meet certain character requirements. You must be prepared to provide a police certificate from each country you have lived in for 12 months or more during the past 10 years after you turned 16 years of age. *Do not arrange for police certificates until we ask you to.*_"

Request your clarifications on the above doubt.

Thank you..
Best wishes..!!



aussieby2016 said:


> 1. IED is decided upon earliest expiry of PCC or medicals. PCC is valid for one year so are medicals.
> 2. You must have all documents incl payslips, joining letter, relieving letter, Form16's, all PCC's, all degrees, mark sheets and get your medicals cleared without any further test requirements (usually for people with TB/pulmonology history).....
> 
> If you believe you have all documents as stated in 2 ready and there are no gaps in your application that a case officer might find, then it would be best to do your medicals and take your PCC first, then file application and hopefully wait for direct grant in some weeks. And since you just completed your medicals and PCC before lodging, as per 1 you would get a healthy IED.
> 
> ELSE
> 
> if you dont have all documents and are not much confident about you application, then better lodge your application with whatever documents you have, let the CO come and look into your case....meanwhile continue with your PCC and medicals and upload them as soon as you get it. Looks a bit lengthy but grant is confirmed but would take time...
> 
> Lastly every step has a piece of luck in it......HOPE YOU HAVE THAT SHARE SO AS TO CLEAR ALL STAGES...
> 
> ALL THE BEST!!!!


----------



## ajitpandey

aussieby2016 said:


> Ajit,
> 
> For SD, you might have provided contact details in the SD. DIBP would contact the person who has signed the SD and verify through him. Nothing to do with hR's as usually many companies dont provide employment letters and SD's are a good option for such..... All the best....


Thank you 
I have provided contact details and email Id of my colleague in the letter.


----------



## aussieby2016

fdesai said:


> Thank your for your response.
> 1. I understand point 1.
> 2. I have all documents ready listed in point 2. except PCC (me+spouse), Medicals (me+spouse) and spouse English medium letter from college/university. English medium letter shall be available in next 15-20 days.
> 
> So, my question was can I go ahead and lodge the application with these docs (without getting PCC and Medicals) done right now and then go for PCC and medicals immediately post visa lodging.
> Or is it advisable to initiate it right away, I have got the invite yesterday and have around 59 days left.
> 
> PCC and Medicals should also be done in 60 days window or is this timeline only for lodging application, paying fees, uploading other docs and then PCC/Medicals can be done when CO gets assigned.
> 
> Asking this as DIBP site says "_You must meet certain character requirements. You must be prepared to provide a police certificate from each country you have lived in for 12 months or more during the past 10 years after you turned 16 years of age. *Do not arrange for police certificates until we ask you to.*_"
> 
> Request your clarifications on the above doubt.
> 
> Thank you..
> Best wishes..!!


Firstly PCC and medicals need not be provided in the stipulated time frame of 60 days.....60 days is only for payment of fees and filling of application...documents attachment and medicals can be done later on as per CO's requirement or personal convenience.....

So the answer boils down to...how confident are you with your application.....do a thorough check about yourself and other applicants in the application.....are all documents ready...if yes then go for your medicals and initiate PCC......so that by the time the 60 day timeline to fill in your application and submitting visa fees draws near, you have each and every aspect ready.....else if you have an iota of doubt, just take a chill pill.....fiil in your application....pay the fees....and upload whatever documents you have...let the CO come to your case (usually within 1 month) and have a look into your case......meanwhile undergo your medicals and initiate request fro PCC.....if you are able to upload them too before CO contacts you,then its diwali time for you and you might be in line for a direct grant....else CO finds something missing (like any PCC, Form80/1221 etc), then process goes into a cycle of CO contacts until the satisfaction of CO (which may include employment verification/external checks too).....

Any further doubts, PM me.....i shall try to explain to you in detail......


----------



## aussieby2016

fdesai said:


> Thank your for your response.
> 1. I understand point 1.
> 2. I have all documents ready listed in point 2. except PCC (me+spouse), Medicals (me+spouse) and spouse English medium letter from college/university. English medium letter shall be available in next 15-20 days.
> 
> So, my question was can I go ahead and lodge the application with these docs (without getting PCC and Medicals) done right now and then go for PCC and medicals immediately post visa lodging.
> Or is it advisable to initiate it right away, I have got the invite yesterday and have around 59 days left.
> 
> PCC and Medicals should also be done in 60 days window or is this timeline only for lodging application, paying fees, uploading other docs and then PCC/Medicals can be done when CO gets assigned.
> 
> Asking this as DIBP site says "_You must meet certain character requirements. You must be prepared to provide a police certificate from each country you have lived in for 12 months or more during the past 10 years after you turned 16 years of age. *Do not arrange for police certificates until we ask you to.*_"
> 
> Request your clarifications on the above doubt.
> 
> Thank you..
> Best wishes..!!


Ask him to be ready for any employment verification calls/mails from AHC.....


----------



## Deeps2016

254 Days Gone....Still counting in uncertainty...


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

Deeps2016 said:


> 254 Days Gone....Still counting in uncertainty...


It seems all the ICT BA's are waiting endlessly......dun know what is DIBP upto...


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Deeps2016 said:


> 254 Days Gone....Still counting in uncertainty...


Did you call them up ?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12

Hey guys,
As I understand PCC and medicals are valid for a year.
By the time I enter Australia, if either one of them expires...should I have a new one? Please clarify...

Thanks.


----------



## Deeps2016

Last Month i called them and got standard reply under process...if anything required CO will contact.




gonnabeexpat said:


> Did you call them up ?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

ronkar12 said:


> Hey guys,
> As I understand PCC and medicals are valid for a year.
> By the time I enter Australia, if either one of them expires...should I have a new one? Please clarify...
> 
> Thanks.


After your grant, PCC and medical validity is irrelevant.....


----------



## aussieby2016

aussieby2016 said:


> Ask him to be ready for any employment verification calls/mails from AHC.....


Sorry this reply was for ajitpandey and not fdesai...


----------



## ronkar12

aussieby2016 said:


> After your grant, PCC and medical validity is irrelevant.....


Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## vikaschandra

darrenjacob said:


> Hi Vikas and Andre.. How r u guys.. I have a quick question.. One of my friends is stating PR process for 189 visa. Is it advisable to go through an agent or can they just apply online.. If they can apply online do you know a website that has instructions for applying online.. I have asked them to post questions in this forum as well..
> 
> Rgds
> Darren Jacob
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Well it all depends on the applicant if he finds this forum helpful and comfortable with the answers provided by other members.. some do now prefer this as the answers/suggestions provided are not immigration advise rather suggestions out of experience 

you can ask your friend to visit EF and check there are multiple threads with tons of information on how to start


----------



## tikki2282

Deeps2016 said:


> Last Month i called them and got standard reply under process...if anything required CO will contact.




There is no or very less movement for BA/SA category. Wish DIBP also clear our cases on same pace as they are doing for software engineers category.


----------



## vikaschandra

Manan008 said:


> What is the longest time for a direct grant here ?


longest duration that I remember as of now for DG is 134 days

The application remained on "Application Received" status from day one till it changed to "Finalized" on 134th Day


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys for a software engineer what was the Longest duration someone had to wait for grant?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

ajitpandey said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have a question regarding Employment verification.
> 
> Currently I am working with my 4th company. For my previous companies, I got R&R on company’s letter head and I have no worries if DIBP calls HR for any verification.
> 
> However, for my current company (I am still working here) I got R&R from my office colleague using Statutory declaration and I have submitted the same in my VISA application (along with payslip, tax forms etc.).
> 
> My Question is: In case of statutory declaration, how does verification happens? If they call my colleague, it will be fine. But if call goes to HR (they have no idea about it), what would they ask?
> 
> Regards,
> Ajit


is the stat declaration on plain paper, stamp paper or letter head? if it is on letter head they can reach HR to verify if everything mentioned the letter is true and if the person who signed the letter is authorised to do so or not as it is on official letter head.. 

verification is totally as per CO's discretion and they can request for HR to get involved even in case of plain paper/stamp paper declaration to verify if you have been really performing those jobs and everything mentioned is true. (verification could be via email, phone or personal visit)


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys for a software engineer what was the Longest duration someone had to wait for grant?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


prepare a custom report for yourself on the available tracker it would give you better insight.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vikaschandra said:


> prepare a custom report for yourself on the available tracker it would give you better insight.


Already done 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Amritbains206

gonnabeexpat said:


> Already done
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk




Can u please share??


----------



## ajayccet

Hi can anyone please help me, i wanted to ask about my application which i have lodged in March 2016 for 189 Visa under SOL 233311 ( Electrical engineer ). I have been waiting for my grant since so long. My job verification has been done 2 months ago and i still haven't heard anything from my case officer. Should i contact gsm adelaide regarding my application ? Is this is going to make a bad impact on my application ?

Please help me out and please suggest any alternate ways to get the grant soon.


----------



## tk123

I got my skill assessment from EA in Aug, which confirmed my experience until June (10 years). 

Now that I am submitting my visa application, what date should I put for my current job, should it be until today or until June (cannot leave it blank). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

Cyclotomic said:


> The IED is beginning of August so probably we will go by June.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.




thats like peak winter in Australia  --- 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajitpandey

vikaschandra said:


> is the stat declaration on plain paper, stamp paper or letter head? if it is on letter head they can reach HR to verify if everything mentioned the letter is true and if the person who signed the letter is authorised to do so or not as it is on official letter head..
> 
> verification is totally as per CO's discretion and they can request for HR to get involved even in case of plain paper/stamp paper declaration to verify if you have been really performing those jobs and everything mentioned is true. (verification could be via email, phone or personal visit)


It is on a plain paper along with sworn statement form attached by police(sign and stamped) at local police station (Johannesburg, South Africa). Because currently I am onsite with my colleague(who is also onsite with me).

-Ajit


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

ajayccet said:


> Hi can anyone please help me, i wanted to ask about my application which i have lodged in March 2016 for 189 Visa under SOL 233311 ( Electrical engineer ). I have been waiting for my grant since so long. My job verification has been done 2 months ago and i still haven't heard anything from my case officer. Should i contact gsm adelaide regarding my application ? Is this is going to make a bad impact on my application ?
> 
> Please help me out and please suggest any alternate ways to get the grant soon.


Hello,

I do not think contacting gsm adelaide will give a negative feedback for ur application. So many ppl have contacted but it is just a standard response they give......I personally do not think it has any impact at all...
Maybe others can suggest as well...


----------



## raaja2010

Hi All,

Happy to inform you all that i got my direct grant today. It was an awesome October 😀

Invite: 10th Oct 
Lodged: 12th Oct 
Doc Submission: 18th Oct
Direct Grant: 27th Oct
Code: 263111 (190 VIC SS - Offshore)

Good luck to all of you for quick grant.


----------



## Jeeva99

Lodged my visa application today.


----------



## Telecomaster

aussieby2016 said:


> Ajit,
> 
> For SD, you might have provided contact details in the SD. DIBP would contact the person who has signed the SD and verify through him. Nothing to do with hR's as usually many companies dont provide employment letters and SD's are a good option for such..... All the best....


I provided SD for my all employers, but no contact details for my seniors who signed!
will they call me instead?


----------



## maverick19

raaja2010 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform you all that i got my direct grant today. It was an awesome October
> 
> Invite: 10th Oct
> Lodged: 12th Oct
> Doc Submission: 18th Oct
> Direct Grant: 27th Oct
> Code: 263111 (190 VIC SS - Offshore)
> 
> Good luck to all of you for quick grant.




Woah!!!! Congratulations!!! This is remarkable! Very swift grant!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fdesai

Hi Expats/Experts,

Request some insights on below query in a little detailed manner.

1) Does the current employment or unemployment status have any impact or consequences on the decision of visa grant?
Comment from fellow expat: If ACS has certified you for employment and if you are claiming points then there wont be impact on unemployment status. But you have to declare the period which you are unemployed. As this is a skilled visa, I think overall points are considered instead of a single component.

My response: Yes, ACS has certified my employment, deducted 4 yrs as my engg. was in E.C. and able to secure 10 points in employment for 5.5 yrs exp. Post that I have quit job since last one year. Hope that should not be having any problem in my visa application. So essentially my case is 9.5 yrs employed + past 1 yr unemployed. Will that raise any questions?

2) Do I have to inform them about my unemployment? 
If yes, where? Where will I have to show this unemployment period - in form 80? So it's like i was employed for 9.5 yrs then left job and started preparing for immigration process, did ACS assessment, cleared English, this all eventually took around 1 year till date.


3) What shall we say if there are some questions raised about being unemployed from last one year? How should we justify that so that it does not have any negative consequences on the visa application grant decision?

Request your clarification on above query. 

Thank you..!!
Best wishes..!!


----------



## goaustralianow

vikaschandra said:


> longest duration that I remember as of now for DG is 134 days
> 
> The application remained on "Application Received" status from day one till it changed to "Finalized" on 134th Day


I have completed 110 days and application still in received status 

I don't want to break the record :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kooljack007

raaja2010 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform you all that i got my direct grant today. It was an awesome October 😀
> 
> Invite: 10th Oct
> Lodged: 12th Oct
> Doc Submission: 18th Oct
> Direct Grant: 27th Oct
> Code: 263111 (190 VIC SS - Offshore)
> 
> Good luck to all of you for quick grant.


Congrats!!☺

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Telecomaster

raaja2010 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform you all that i got my direct grant today. It was an awesome October 😀
> 
> Invite: 10th Oct
> Lodged: 12th Oct
> Doc Submission: 18th Oct
> Direct Grant: 27th Oct
> Code: 263111 (190 VIC SS - Offshore)
> 
> Good luck to all of you for quick grant.


Congrats bro
very quick  you missed a lot of suspense though !


----------



## tk123

finally submitted my visa application .... now begins the critical stage of uploading documents ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mahesh113

*Visa status??*

Hi, What is your visa status showing in your application?
I wonder why it took so long for you.



sm8764 said:


> Monday and the wait starts ... good luck members waiting for grants
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## mahesh113

My Application status in Received'. Does it mean that CO has been assigned. I have uploaded all the documents and CO have not responded yet. I even don't know that CO is assigned or not?
Please reply.


----------



## Amritbains206

mahesh113 said:


> My Application status in Received'. Does it mean that CO has been assigned. I have uploaded all the documents and CO have not responded yet. I even don't know that CO is assigned or not?
> 
> Please reply.




I am in the same boat as you. No contact... no update.. no verification...


Anzsco: 261311
Eoi submit: 15 aug 2016
Invitation: 1 sept 2016
Submitted: 11 oct(with all docs)
Status: recieved


----------



## ronkar12

tk123 said:


> finally submitted my visa application .... now begins the critical stage of uploading documents ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck with the documents upload. If possible upload them all at once at the earliest, you never know when the CO gets allocated.
Also make sure you name the files as per DIBP guidelines.


----------



## mahesh113

*points*

Congats bro. :whoo:
Can you please tell me how many points did you had??



raaja2010 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform you all that i got my direct grant today. It was an awesome October 😀
> 
> Invite: 10th Oct
> Lodged: 12th Oct
> Doc Submission: 18th Oct
> Direct Grant: 27th Oct
> Code: 263111 (190 VIC SS - Offshore)
> 
> Good luck to all of you for quick grant.


----------



## mdazhar205

*Form 47a*

Hi friends,

I have applied for 189 Visa Case Officer is asking to fill the FORM 47A.
I have My wife and 1 Year Old SON both are not migrating with me,

do i have to fill the 47A for both of them.

And in the form point# 3 shows main applicant file number what is this number???

Kindly help me please.


----------



## Solo7

*got a grant today!*

I am a silent observer of this group and gained a lot of knowledge from this site. I have not used any service/agent.
Thanks all who share their knowledge here, keep it up!

And it is the time for me to give back.

Upload maximum documents you could upload. (that includes Form-80 and Form-1221)
You need not certify every doc, just get certifed few crucial documents (Passport, birth cert etc).
Scanned copy of originals for most of employment proofs works. 

Uploading originals (along with certified) of Passport and other crucial doc is recommended

Don't take the short cuts like not disclosing the primary education details (school, address) 

Name the uploaded files appropriately. 

Upload your documents as soon as you pay fees, don't wait for the first CO contact. 

NOTE: Above is my observation and personal opinion. 


following is my timeline. 


261313 (65 points)

Year 2016
10 Aug - EOI
1 Sept - Invite
8 Sept - paid fees - not a single doc uploaded, I thought I had some time but I was wrong
19 Sept morning - CO contact asking all documents
19 Sept evening - uploaded all docs except PCC and medical
23 Sept - uploaded PCC
27 Sept - uploaded/cleared Medicals
27 Oct - Grant (3.38 am IST)

27 Sept 2017 - first Entry last date.


----------



## ragz567

Hi Forum Members, I was requested by the CO for form 1221. Is it normal to ask for form 1221. I have a couple of questions before filling the form . For my ACS assessment , I did not claim or declare 2 yrs 8 months of total experience as I thought there was no sufficient documentation to prove it. I got my ACS assessment done successfully without that experience .Should i declare that experience in form 1221 even though I do not have it in the ACS assessment? And for any period of unemployment , should i mention that i lived on my savings to support myself during that period ? Will CO ask for any proofs for undeclared experience and gaps in employment? Thanks for your replies.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Solo7 said:


> I am a silent observer of this group and gained a lot of knowledge from this site. I have not used any service/agent.
> Thanks all who share their knowledge here, keep it up!
> 
> And it is the time for me to give back.
> 
> Upload maximum documents you could upload. (that includes Form-80 and Form-1221)
> You need not certify every doc, just get certifed few crucial documents (Passport, birth cert etc).
> Scanned copy of originals for most of employment proofs works.
> 
> Uploading originals (along with certified) of Passport and other crucial doc is recommended
> 
> Don't take the short cuts like not disclosing the primary education details (school, address)
> 
> Name the uploaded files appropriately.
> 
> Upload your documents as soon as you pay fees, don't wait for the first CO contact.
> 
> NOTE: Above is my observation and personal opinion.
> 
> 
> following is my timeline.
> 
> 
> 261313 (65 points)
> 
> Year 2016
> 10 Aug - EOI
> 1 Sept - Invite
> 8 Sept - paid fees - not a single doc uploaded, I thought I had some time but I was wrong
> 19 Sept morning - CO contact asking all documents
> 19 Sept evening - uploaded all docs except PCC and medical
> 23 Sept - uploaded PCC
> 27 Sept - uploaded/cleared Medicals
> 27 Oct - Grant (3.38 am IST)
> 
> 27 Sept 2017 - first Entry last date.


I have uploaded almost all the docs upfront . Congratulations dude.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## singhexpat20

Solo7 said:


> I am a silent observer of this group and gained a lot of knowledge from this site. I have not used any service/agent.
> Thanks all who share their knowledge here, keep it up!
> 
> And it is the time for me to give back.
> 
> Upload maximum documents you could upload. (that includes Form-80 and Form-1221)
> You need not certify every doc, just get certifed few crucial documents (Passport, birth cert etc).
> Scanned copy of originals for most of employment proofs works.
> 
> Uploading originals (along with certified) of Passport and other crucial doc is recommended
> 
> Don't take the short cuts like not disclosing the primary education details (school, address)
> 
> Name the uploaded files appropriately.
> 
> Upload your documents as soon as you pay fees, don't wait for the first CO contact.
> 
> NOTE: Above is my observation and personal opinion.
> 
> 
> following is my timeline.
> 
> 
> 261313 (65 points)
> 
> Year 2016
> 10 Aug - EOI
> 1 Sept - Invite
> 8 Sept - paid fees - not a single doc uploaded, I thought I had some time but I was wrong
> 19 Sept morning - CO contact asking all documents
> 19 Sept evening - uploaded all docs except PCC and medical
> 23 Sept - uploaded PCC
> 27 Sept - uploaded/cleared Medicals
> 27 Oct - Grant (3.38 am IST)
> 
> 27 Sept 2017 - first Entry last date.


Congratulations Sol
Can you please help me with the below query ?


Also when I try to create a new application in iMMIAccount, it is not showing 189 visa under any application group. Please help ! Can you please tell me the process post Invite ?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

singhexpat20 said:


> Congratulations Sol
> Can you please help me with the below query ?
> 
> 
> Also when I try to create a new application in iMMIAccount, it is not showing 189 visa under any application group. Please help ! Can you please tell me the process post Invite ?


No it won't. You need to go to the skill select account and then click on the accept invite button, that will take you to the my immimavvount page where you will be asked to either sign into an existing account or create a new one . After you do the former or later the 189 app will show up in your my immimavvount main page. 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Good night all, wish speedy grant to everyone

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## sm8764

mahesh113 said:


> Hi, What is your visa status showing in your application?
> I wonder why it took so long for you.


Assessment in progress.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## desiswag

*Got Grant*

Dear Friends...

I got a grant today for me and my family. I want to share my experience, could be useful to many:

I front loaded all the documents:

a) Work related documents: Upload maximum documents you could upload especially related to work experience. (I uploaded all Income tax documents, random payslips 3-4 per year, appreciation letters,R&R letter, increment letters, joining/offer letters, Contract renewals, Resume, relieving letter or service certificate, few PF and superannuation certificates etc.)
b) Skill assessment from Engineers Australia without RSA (Work assessment)
c) Medical before visa lodge.
d) Form 80 and 1221 (Provided maximum details)
e) Passport copies 
f) Degree certificate and transcript
g) IELTS TRF
h) Adhaar card, PAN card, 10th & 12 certificate and marksheets, PCC's

Name the uploaded files as per DIBP guidelines.

Upload your documents as soon as you pay fees, and preferably don't wait for the CO to contact.

Thanks to the forum members for helping each other and wishing good luck & speedy grants for waiting mates....

My timeline:
AnZSCO code: 233512
Visa lodge: 8 sep 2016
Grant: 27 Oct 2016


----------



## jairichi

It has been said my many members here to upload form 80 and 1221 upfront. Though it is not mandatory it is always better to upload them if one does not want a delayed grant.You need to mention all employment and unemployment time and how you supported yourself. 



ragz567 said:


> Hi Forum Members, I was requested by the CO for form 1221. Is it normal to ask for form 1221. I have a couple of questions before filling the form . For my ACS assessment , I did not claim or declare 2 yrs 8 months of total experience as I thought there was no sufficient documentation to prove it. I got my ACS assessment done successfully without that experience .Should i declare that experience in form 1221 even though I do not have it in the ACS assessment? And for any period of unemployment , should i mention that i lived on my savings to support myself during that period ? Will CO ask for any proofs for undeclared experience and gaps in employment? Thanks for your replies.


----------



## amanchhina33

what if someone has named the files but not the way dibp guidelines


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

amanchhina33 said:


> what if someone has named the files but not the way dibp guidelines
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Are there DIBP guidelines?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dvh

andreyx108b said:


> Are there DIBP guidelines?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check this page. It gives all information for naming, file format etc.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Atta


----------



## Bhavna1

Do I need to give details of the national identity document of the country I am currently living as well or just Indian id's are enough?

Thanks


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Bhavna1 said:


> Do I need to give details of the national identity document of the country I am currently living as well or just Indian id's are enough?
> 
> Thanks


Unless or otherwise your a citizen of that particular country I don't think you can get a national id document. For India, submit aadhar card, pan card 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

desiswag said:


> Dear Friends...
> 
> I got a grant today for me and my family. I want to share my experience, could be useful to many:
> 
> I front loaded all the documents:
> 
> a) Work related documents: Upload maximum documents you could upload especially related to work experience. (I uploaded all Income tax documents, random payslips 3-4 per year, appreciation letters,R&R letter, increment letters, joining/offer letters, Contract renewals, Resume, relieving letter or service certificate, few PF and superannuation certificates etc.)
> b) Skill assessment from Engineers Australia without RSA (Work assessment)
> c) Medical before visa lodge.
> d) Form 80 and 1221 (Provided maximum details)
> e) Passport copies
> f) Degree certificate and transcript
> g) IELTS TRF
> h) Adhaar card, PAN card, 10th & 12 certificate and marksheets, PCC's
> 
> Name the uploaded files as per DIBP guidelines.
> 
> Upload your documents as soon as you pay fees, and preferably don't wait for the CO to contact.
> 
> Thanks to the forum members for helping each other and wishing good luck & speedy grants for waiting mates....
> 
> My timeline:
> AnZSCO code: 233512
> Visa lodge: 8 sep 2016
> Grant: 27 Oct 2016


Congratulations. I have done all that but still  .

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010

mahesh113 said:


> Congats bro. :whoo:
> Can you please tell me how many points did you had??


Age: 30
Edu: 10
Exp: 10
Eng: 10
VIC SS: 5 (Total: 65)


----------



## tk123

Congrats !!! 

just a tip: did you upload scans or certified copies?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010

All my documents were certified copies in black and white. Just to add, I had Form 16 and payslips for all the years i claimed in ACS.


----------



## andreyx108b

Bhavna1 said:


> Do I need to give details of the national identity document of the country I am currently living as well or just Indian id's are enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Of all countries you have nations IDs of. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

Bhavna1 said:


> Do I need to give details of the national identity document of the country I am currently living as well or just Indian id's are enough?
> 
> Thanks


Yes upload it.


----------



## raaja2010

Telecomaster said:


> Congrats bro
> very quick  you missed a lot of suspense though !


Thanks, i had enough suspense during ACS which almost took 8 weeks to get the report


----------



## sm8764

249th day...

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

sm8764 said:


> 249th day...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Job code dude ?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## amanchhina33

has any engineering technologist got grant recently


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm8764

gonnabeexpat said:


> Job code dude ?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Accountant (general)

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## singhexpat20

gonnabeexpat said:


> No it won't. You need to go to the skill select account and then click on the accept invite button, that will take you to the my immimavvount page where you will be asked to either sign into an existing account or create a new one . After you do the former or later the 189 app will show up in your my immimavvount main page.
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Thanks you very much for the reply 
I logged in to skill select, there is a button to apply visa, I clicked, it asked me to create IMMIAccount, I created the same, but when I try to create new application, i dont find 189 visa. There is nothing called accept button in skill select.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

singhexpat20 said:


> Thanks you very much for the reply
> I logged in to skill select, there is a button to apply visa, I clicked, it asked me to create IMMIAccount, I created the same, but when I try to create new application, i dont find 189 visa. There is nothing called accept button in skill select.


Good you have come in the right flow . Have you saved the 17 page form ?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## singhexpat20

gonnabeexpat said:


> Good you have come in the right flow . Have you saved the 17 page form ?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


I dont see any 17page form,i only see new application, import application,manage payments, manage groups


----------



## ragz567

jairichi said:


> It has been said my many members here to upload form 80 and 1221 upfront. Though it is not mandatory it is always better to upload them if one does not want a delayed grant.You need to mention all employment and unemployment time and how you supported yourself.


@jairichi, thanks for the reply. we have to declare everything irrespective of claimed or unclaimed experience, right ?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

singhexpat20 said:


> I dont see any 17page form,i only see new application, import application,manage payments, manage groups


Dude, please go through desi down under video, iam pretty sure all your queries will be answered if you watch his videos. 

https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&s...EEobmHS-BebkZ8TaA&sig2=zElGvv9xTXOUchRBpLMbYw

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## singhexpat20

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude, please go through desi down under video, iam pretty sure all your queries will be answered if you watch his videos.
> 
> https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&s...EEobmHS-BebkZ8TaA&sig2=zElGvv9xTXOUchRBpLMbYw
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Cool,Thanks , I appreciate you help


----------



## Solo7

singhexpat20 said:


> Congratulations Sol
> Can you please help me with the below query ?
> 
> 
> Also when I try to create a new application in iMMIAccount, it is not showing 189 visa under any application group. Please help ! Can you please tell me the process post Invite ?


Well, I thought it is straightforward but if you want - there are few videos, you can explore and can get some idea about it.

search "Visa 189 application" in "Videos"


----------



## yadavtinu

Somehow I've got Axis Bank Travel Card. Their conversion rates are high, however, I've no other option. 
Today I'm gonna make the payment and upload all documents which I've already collected and managed.
Wish me luck....(Need it a lot)


----------



## FFacs

yadavtinu said:


> Somehow I've got Axis Bank Travel Card. Their conversion rates are high, however, I've no other option.
> Today I'm gonna make the payment and upload all documents which I've already collected and managed.
> Wish me luck....(Need it a lot)


Watching the money go is painful, but tell yourself it's worth it! All the best.


----------



## chirag85

Only 1 Grant for Telecommunication engineer in last 2 months as per immi tracker ( 2633**) don't know how DIBP process application. Seniors please help in clearing my query.

263312 
EOI 26th June 2016
ITA 6th July 2016
Visa lodge 24 Aug 2016 (No CO contact) 
Medical finished 10 Sep 2016


----------



## chirag85

Only 1 Grant for Telecommunication engineer in last 2 months as per immi tracker ( 2633**) don't know how DIBP process application. Seniors please help in clearing my query.

263312 
EOI 26th June 2016
ITA 6th July 2016
Visa lodge 24 Aug 2016 (No CO contact) 
Medical finished 10 Sep 2016


----------



## razjoee

amanchhina33 said:


> what if someone has named the files but not the way dibp guidelines
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As for me i realised there were these guidelines from DIBP after i was almost done in uploading my docs. The only issue i became worried about was that i hadnt used their standard way of using underscores instead of spaces..

I scoured all over the forum and got comfort from some members in other threads who had done the same. Got the grant in 8 days..... but eish i was getting crazy anxious bcz of this - before i got completely bonkers ..cometh golden email.

So I dont think it is an issue at all mate. As long as your documents are properly named and the CO can reasonably look through your uploads and identify each document from the list using the name...


----------



## fdesai

Good Day Expats/Experts,

Request your valuable insights on below queries w.r.t. 189 visa application (17pages)

1) Do we need to fill form 1276?
2) Is it ok to keep color scan along with certified notary copy as double proof to avoid any confusion as some are saying it's preferrable to use color scans and DIBP instructions/fellow expats suggest to use certified notarized b&w copies?
3) My DL has format of <Surname FirstName MiddleName> and Aadhar has format of <FirstName MiddleName Surname>. So whereever it asks for Family name - I have put <Surname> and Given Name - I have put <FirstName MiddleName> as it is in Passport as well. Is this ok?
4) Shall I give spouse DL (for Nationl Identity Document) in visa application? It does not have exact name as in Aadhar and PAN card - only has initial of my name and then written W/o - <My full name>. Will that lead to any problem? Asking this as it says it should have exact same name as in the ID, otherwise we might deny/reject the application.
5) I have given aadhar as Nationl Identity Document - is this alone ok? It's not allowing to add any other Nationl Identity Document. Can't you have multiple documents listed under Nationl Identity Document (like Passport, Aadhar, PAN Card)

Thank you for your inputs.
Best wishes..!!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

razjoee said:


> As for me i realised there were these guidelines from DIBP after i was almost done in uploading my docs. The only issue i became worried about was that i hadnt used their standard way of using underscores instead of spaces..
> 
> I scoured all over the forum and got comfort from some members in other threads who had done the same. Got the grant in 8 days..... but eish i was getting crazy anxious bcz of this - before i got completely bonkers ..cometh golden email.
> 
> So I dont think it is an issue at all mate. As long as your documents are properly named and the CO can reasonably look through your uploads and identify each document from the list using the name...


Dont with bro it's going to be alright. What's your job code ?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## psheetal_12

hi

Did a big mistake in form-80 wherein I put wrong date for my international holiday trip. due to incorrect year the CO has come back asking for PCC. I have uploaded now Form -1023 of incorrect information provided. Wondering whether it will take time now again for verifying this info. Already waiting for more than 5 months.

appreciate any help


----------



## Jeebs

*unbearable wait*

What do you guys do while waiting for the golden letter? 

I'm checking my emails everyday 4-5 times a day hoping to see a letter from DIBP..:smow:


----------



## destinedtobe

Can you please advise as to which documents can be frontloaded? Should it include the partner + kids related documents? 

Thank you.


----------



## champaka

Our Manager who provided signature on the SD has left the company and we have provided his official mail id then along with his contact number.
Would this be a concern now and do we have to inform the case officer about this?
Please share if any similar situation faced by anyone here. TIA


----------



## ronkar12

yadavtinu said:


> Somehow I've got Axis Bank Travel Card. Their conversion rates are high, however, I've no other option.
> Today I'm gonna make the payment and upload all documents which I've already collected and managed.
> Wish me luck....(Need it a lot)


Good luck with the application. Just make sure to check each doc at least twice before you upload...also make sure it is uploaded in the right category...

You will get through fine


----------



## chirag85

champaka said:


> Our Manager who provided signature on the SD has left the company and we have provided his official mail id then along with his contact number.
> Would this be a concern now and do we have to inform the case officer about this?
> Please share if any similar situation faced by anyone here. TIA


Same happened with me my manager left the organisation and moved to Australia so I updated his contact details by giving declaration on 50 rs stamp paper.


----------



## ronkar12

destinedtobe said:


> Can you please advise as to which documents can be frontloaded? Should it include the partner + kids related documents?
> 
> Thank you.


Yes all dependant related docs should be front loaded as well.


----------



## Anand23

*Engineers delay in grant*



chirag85 said:


> Only 1 Grant for Telecommunication engineer in last 2 months as per immi tracker ( 2633**) don't know how DIBP process application. Seniors please help in clearing my query.
> 
> 263312
> EOI 26th June 2016
> ITA 6th July 2016
> Visa lodge 24 Aug 2016 (No CO contact)
> Medical finished 10 Sep 2016


As I understand, vacancies for Engineers in general have reduced this year (July 16) onward. I guess, that is the reason DIBP is going slow on applications for relevant ANZSCO CODE even though visa applied before July 2016.
My ANZSCO CODE is 233513 (production engineer) and applied on 22nd March 16. Everything was going smooth until end June 16. Even employment verification call received on 24th June 16. No contact/ update thereafter.:clock:
When I call DIBP, they have standard reply that Case officer is active on the application and will revert as soon as possible. :mmph:


----------



## ajitpandey

Hi Guys,

Is it OK to upload more documents after CO contacted for medicals? I just realized that I have not uploaded my appraisal letter of previous year and I just uploaded them. Will this be OK?

-Ajit


----------



## champaka

chirag85 said:


> Same happened with me my manager left the organisation and moved to Australia so I updated his contact details by giving declaration on 50 rs stamp paper.


Meaning did you declare entire reference declaration again and submitted?


----------



## ronkar12

Anand23 said:


> As I understand, vacancies for Engineers in general have reduced this year (July 16) onward. I guess, that is the reason DIBP is going slow on applications for relevant ANZSCO CODE even though visa applied before July 2016.
> My ANZSCO CODE is 233513 (production engineer) and applied on 22nd March 16. Everything was going smooth until end June 16. Even employment verification call received on 24th June 16. No contact/ update thereafter.:clock:
> When I call DIBP, they have standard reply that Case officer is active on the application and will revert as soon as possible. :mmph:


Very rarely I see our ANZSCO code in this forum. Glad to see your post, hopefully you will get it soon.

All the best!


----------



## ronkar12

psheetal_12 said:


> hi
> 
> Did a big mistake in form-80 wherein I put wrong date for my international holiday trip. due to incorrect year the CO has come back asking for PCC. I have uploaded now Form -1023 of incorrect information provided. Wondering whether it will take time now again for verifying this info. Already waiting for more than 5 months.
> 
> appreciate any help


You now did the right thing by giving form 1023. So now you don't have to worry and can wait for the grant.


----------



## chirag85

I just updated them with new contact details of my manager and reason for that.


----------



## champaka

chirag85 said:


> I just updated them with new contact details of my manager and reason for that.


Thanks for your quick reply


----------



## ajayccet

sm8764 said:


> Assessment in progress.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk




i am in the same boat sir, i had applied in march, CO contacted in april and then job verification through email 2 months ago, but still no response from the CO.


----------



## Believer269

Hi,
I am currently living in a city where I have lived for 9 years 3 months in the past 10 years. Do I need to get Police Certificate from the other city where I have lived for the remaining months (9) in the past 10 years?
Your responses will be appreciated.


----------



## aussieby2016

ajitpandey said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is it OK to upload more documents after CO contacted for medicals? I just realized that I have not uploaded my appraisal letter of previous year and I just uploaded them. Will this be OK?
> 
> -Ajit


yes you can do that till next CO contact (which is usually 28+ days from the date of contact)....


----------



## aussieby2016

Believer269 said:


> Hi,
> I am currently living in a city where I have lived for 9 years 3 months in the past 10 years. Do I need to get Police Certificate from the other city where I have lived for the remaining months (9) in the past 10 years?
> Your responses will be appreciated.


if you can get it, it would be better, else it is at the discretion of the CO....


----------



## mekabubu

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> It seems all the ICT BA's are waiting endlessly......dun know what is DIBP upto...


What is the relation of job code and date of grant? From what i understand, the code should be irrelevant after the visa has been lodged. It would have been an issue with EOI invitation date. but not the grant date. Am i wrong?


----------



## psheetal_12

ronkar12 said:


> You now did the right thing by giving form 1023. So now you don't have to worry and can wait for the grant.


Thanks


----------



## Anand23

ronkar12 said:


> Very rarely I see our ANZSCO code in this forum. Glad to see your post, hopefully you will get it soon.
> 
> All the best!


OMG!! if your ANZSCO code is 233513, your signature just proven my analysis completely wrong. 
Now I need to find out another reason for DIBP's delay nad conveince myself.


----------



## MSNaveed

*VAC2 Paid - Few questions*

Hi Team,

Thanks for all the info here.

I have received the VAC2 invoice today from the CO, i just did the payment.

Any idea by when can i expect the grant?
Are there any chances i may get email from CO on any further documents needed?
Do i need to do any thing like IP button etc in IMMI portal after making VAC2 payment?

My timeline below:
Invited: Sept 1
Lodged: Sept 2
Need more info email from CO: Sept 13
Responded - IP : Sept 24
Followup email 1: Oct 11
Followup email 2: Oct 25
Received VAC2 invoice: Oct 28
Paid VAC2 fee and replied to CO: Oct 28


----------



## mahesh113

*Got the visa grant*

Today I got the great *GRANT * :yo: :hat: :clap2:
Looks like if all docs are uploaded properly, on time then processing is fast. 
It was DIRECT GRANT. CO didn't responded for anything.
I am so happy today. Thank you god. :first:

And all the best to you all :wave:
Happy Diwali to you all. :xmascandle:


----------



## Meissam

MSNaveed said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the info here.
> 
> 
> 
> I have received the VAC2 invoice today from the CO, i just did the payment.
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea by when can i expect the grant?
> 
> Are there any chances i may get email from CO on any further documents needed?
> 
> Do i need to do any thing like IP button etc in IMMI portal after making VAC2 payment?
> 
> 
> 
> My timeline below:
> 
> Invited: Sept 1
> 
> Lodged: Sept 2
> 
> Need more info email from CO: Sept 13
> 
> Responded - IP : Sept 24
> 
> Followup email 1: Oct 11
> 
> Followup email 2: Oct 25
> 
> Received VAC2 invoice: Oct 28
> 
> Paid VAC2 fee and replied to CO: Oct 28




From what I have observed you may receive your grant on Monday or it may take up to 5 weeks but what is clear you are done. Receipt of VAC2 invoice means all the checks for your application is completed and your visa is ready you are in last stage. Start preparing yourself for your departure. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momentum

Believer269 said:


> Hi,
> I am currently living in a city where I have lived for 9 years 3 months in the past 10 years. Do I need to get Police Certificate from the other city where I have lived for the remaining months (9) in the past 10 years?
> Your responses will be appreciated.


As long as you have all the correspondences that you have submitted as proof to DIBP stating only one address where you lived for 9 years, you need to mention only that address and theres no need to mention the other one. But if the other address is mentioned somwhere in the documents you submitted, than its better to get the PCC for that city too.


----------



## tikki2282

mahesh113 said:


> Today I got the great *GRANT * :yo: :hat: :clap2:
> 
> Looks like if all docs are uploaded properly, on time then processing is fast.
> 
> It was DIRECT GRANT. CO didn't responded for anything.
> 
> I am so happy today. Thank you god. :first:
> 
> 
> 
> And all the best to you all :wave:
> 
> Happy Diwali to you all. :xmascandle:




Many congratulations. Were you an complete offshore? Which team handled your case?


----------



## Anand23

mahesh113 said:


> Today I got the great *GRANT * :yo: :hat: :clap2:
> Looks like if all docs are uploaded properly, on time then processing is fast.
> It was DIRECT GRANT. CO didn't responded for anything.
> I am so happy today. Thank you god. :first:
> 
> And all the best to you all :wave:
> Happy Diwali to you all. :xmascandle:


Congratulations and Happy Diwali


----------



## kooljack007

mahesh113 said:


> Today I got the great *GRANT * :yo: :hat: :clap2:
> Looks like if all docs are uploaded properly, on time then processing is fast.
> It was DIRECT GRANT. CO didn't responded for anything.
> I am so happy today. Thank you god. :first:
> 
> And all the best to you all :wave:
> Happy Diwali to you all. :xmascandle:


Congrats!!☺

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

mahesh113 said:


> Today I got the great *GRANT * :yo: :hat: :clap2:
> Looks like if all docs are uploaded properly, on time then processing is fast.
> It was DIRECT GRANT. CO didn't responded for anything.
> I am so happy today. Thank you god. :first:
> 
> And all the best to you all :wave:
> Happy Diwali to you all. :xmascandle:


Dude your job code ?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## momentum

I want to know if the agent can do any hanky panky once the visa is granted? I ended my relation with my agent on a very bitter note and he was very unprofessional and very casual about the entire visa process.


----------



## abhishektandon

For 189 Visa, Is the IELTS / PTE exam required from spouse even if the applicant is not claiming 5 points of spouse?


----------



## BulletAK

momentum said:


> I want to know if the agent can do any hanky panky once the visa is granted? I ended my relation with my agent on a very bitter note and he was very unprofessional and very casual about the entire visa process.


who was agent bro?


----------



## Abubakr

abhishektandon said:


> For 189 Visa, Is the IELTS / PTE exam required from spouse even if the applicant is not claiming 5 points of spouse?


yes it is, she is not required to get the same score you got, a lower score is needed from your spouse but i dont remember the target score actually.


----------



## Abubakr

mahesh113 said:


> Today I got the great *GRANT * :yo: :hat: :clap2:
> Looks like if all docs are uploaded properly, on time then processing is fast.
> It was DIRECT GRANT. CO didn't responded for anything.
> I am so happy today. Thank you god. :first:
> 
> And all the best to you all :wave:
> Happy Diwali to you all. :xmascandle:


congrats bro, happy for you and wish you succeed in your future life in australia

But Believe me , it doesnt depend much on the documents, alot uploaded all docs and still waiting, even me the first CO contact was after 37 days !!, unlike alot of applicants who their first CO contact in 2 weeks approx, the maximum was one month


----------



## peedus

Hi Ajay,
Do you have any idea from which email do they send correspondence for employment verification? I am afraid my referral(employer) may overlook and skip the mail.

Than You



ajayccet said:


> i am in the same boat sir, i had applied in march, CO contacted in april and then job verification through email 2 months ago, but still no response from the CO.


----------



## maxibawa

Should we upload the salary slips from beginning of Employment i.e. even for the initial period of 2years which was unrelevant or do we need to submit proofs only for the period marked as relevant experience?


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

maxibawa said:


> Should we upload the salary slips from beginning of Employment i.e. even for the initial period of 2years which was unrelevant or do we need to submit proofs only for the period marked as relevant experience?


Only for the periods which ACS termed as relevant...


----------



## gonnabeexpat

mahesh113 said:


> Today I got the great *GRANT * :yo: :hat: :clap2:
> Looks like if all docs are uploaded properly, on time then processing is fast.
> It was DIRECT GRANT. CO didn't responded for anything.
> I am so happy today. Thank you god. :first:
> 
> And all the best to you all :wave:
> Happy Diwali to you all. :xmascandle:



Damn i lodged my app on oct 1 still in recieved status  , i dont know what is wrong with my app. Congratulations dude.


----------



## sm8764

ajayccet said:


> i am in the same boat sir, i had applied in march, CO contacted in april and then job verification through email 2 months ago, but still no response from the CO.


What is ur occupation code ?

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

momentum said:


> I want to know if the agent can do any hanky panky once the visa is granted? I ended my relation with my agent on a very bitter note and he was very unprofessional and very casual about the entire visa process.


An agent can do nothing.


----------



## jairichi

abhishektandon said:


> For 189 Visa, Is the IELTS / PTE exam required from spouse even if the applicant is not claiming 5 points of spouse?


Not required if spouse can provide evidence from his/her university that entire course was taught in English.


----------



## jairichi

ragz567 said:


> @jairichi, thanks for the reply. we have to declare everything irrespective of claimed or unclaimed experience, right ?


Yes, everything.


----------



## dakshch

Day 326

My agent says DIBP is severely under staffed. They just have 20-25 people working on thousands of applications.

Why are they still accepting EOI when they haven't even cleared the backlogs.


----------



## dakshch

Deeps2016 said:


> Last Month i called them and got standard reply under process...if anything required CO will contact.




Getting the same reply everytime I call.

11 months now.


----------



## dakshch

maxibawa said:


> Isn't your PCC and other docs going to expire soon. In such case do we have to retake tests.




I have no idea. If the CO asks for them then definitely.


----------



## Abubakr

dakshch said:


> Day 326
> 
> My agent says DIBP is severely under staffed. They just have 20-25 people working on thousands of applications.
> 
> Why are they still accepting EOI when they haven't even cleared the backlogs.


what did the CO ask for bro ??, its a very long time

and its not only about being under staffed, if thats the problem you will find people who applied one year back are already cleared while people applying this months didnt get it yet, if they are following any known procedure, any, i mean points, clearing specific occupations or the date of lodgement then we would understand but its totally random !, its driving me crazy


----------



## Abubakr

dakshch said:


> I have no idea. If the CO asks for them then definitely.


try not to wait for that from my point of view, if it expired, just upload a new one


----------



## ronkar12

mahesh113 said:


> Today I got the great *GRANT * :yo: :hat: :clap2:
> Looks like if all docs are uploaded properly, on time then processing is fast.
> It was DIRECT GRANT. CO didn't responded for anything.
> I am so happy today. Thank you god. :first:
> 
> And all the best to you all :wave:
> Happy Diwali to you all. :xmascandle:


Congrats! Got yourself a nice Diwali gift!


----------



## tk123

I have lodged visa application. I have come up with the following list of documents. Please guide if I should add more. I have 10Y+ experience verified from Engineers Australia

PROOF OF BIRTH
Birth Certificate
National Identity Card
Driving Lisence

LANGUAGE ABILITY:
ielts result

QUALIFICATION
Secondary Certificate & Transcript
Bachelors Certificate & Transcript
Masters Certificate & Transcript

SKILL ASSESSMENT
Engineers Australia MSA + RSE

TRAVEL DOC
Passport current
passport old

WORK EXPERIENCE
CV
Payslips 2011
Payslips 2012
Payslips 2013
Payslips 2014
Payslips 2015
Payslips 2016
Tax Return 2012
Tax Return 2013
Tax Return 2014
Tax Return 2015
Tax Return 2016
Experience Letter (2003-2016)
Salary Review 2014
Salary Review 2015
Salary Review 2016
Company Contract 2003
Company Contract Update 2012
Company Contract Update 2014

PCC & HEALTH pending


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

guys, for IELTS & Skill Assessment, do we need to get them certified as well? as the guidance on the document upload page mentions certified copies??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12

tk123 said:


> guys, for IELTS & Skill Assessment, do we need to get them certified as well? as the guidance on the document upload page mentions certified copies???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not required


----------



## ronkar12

tk123 said:


> I have lodged visa application. I have come up with the following list of documents. Please guide if I should add more. I have 10Y+ experience verified from Engineers Australia
> 
> PROOF OF BIRTH
> Birth Certificate
> National Identity Card
> Driving Lisence
> 
> LANGUAGE ABILITY:
> ielts result
> 
> QUALIFICATION
> Secondary Certificate & Transcript
> Bachelors Certificate & Transcript
> Masters Certificate & Transcript
> 
> SKILL ASSESSMENT
> Engineers Australia MSA + RSE
> 
> TRAVEL DOC
> Passport current
> passport old
> 
> WORK EXPERIENCE
> CV
> Payslips 2011
> Payslips 2012
> Payslips 2013
> Payslips 2014
> Payslips 2015
> Payslips 2016
> Tax Return 2012
> Tax Return 2013
> Tax Return 2014
> Tax Return 2015
> Tax Return 2016
> Experience Letter (2003-2016)
> Salary Review 2014
> Salary Review 2015
> Salary Review 2016
> Company Contract 2003
> Company Contract Update 2012
> Company Contract Update 2014
> 
> PCC & HEALTH pending
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Employment reference letters??


----------



## tk123

ronkar12 said:


> Employment reference letters??




What I mentioned as Experience Letters is actually Employment Reference Letter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

ronkar12 said:


> Not required




thanks alot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12

tk123 said:


> What I mentioned as Experience Letters is actually Employment Reference Letter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, fine then.
I have seen people uploading passport size photograph as well...just saying. Not mandatory I guess.


----------



## tk123

ronkar12 said:


> Ok, fine then.
> 
> I have seen people uploading passport size photograph as well...just saying. Not mandatory I guess.




Under which section to upload form 80 & 1220


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanpraustralia

tk123 said:


> Under which section to upload form 80 & 1220
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There will be a section named character, evidence of..u can upload there.. Or use the attacg documents button at bottom and find form80 and form 1221 there

sent from my mobile using tapatalk pls ignore spelling errors/typos


----------



## tk123

vanpraustralia said:


> There will be a section named character, evidence of..u can upload there.. Or use the attacg documents button at bottom and find form80 and form 1221 there
> 
> sent from my mobile using tapatalk pls ignore spelling errors/typos




Thanks bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

goaustralianow said:


> I have completed 110 days and application still in received status
> 
> I don't want to break the record :fingerscrossed:


Hopefully you will not ..


----------



## dakshch

Abubakr said:


> what did the CO ask for bro ??, its a very long time
> 
> and its not only about being under staffed, if thats the problem you will find people who applied one year back are already cleared while people applying this months didnt get it yet, if they are following any known procedure, any, i mean points, clearing specific occupations or the date of lodgement then we would understand but its totally random !, its driving me crazy




Front loaded all docs. Just asked me to send the PTE score via website 10 months ago.
Silent after that


----------



## tecolima

tk123 said:


> guys, for IELTS & Skill Assessment, do we need to get them certified as well? as the guidance on the document upload page mentions certified copies???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, colour scan.


----------



## Pinoralia

Hi all,

CO asked for me and my spouse form 80. My wife was once refused USA visa. 

Do you think I should state it in her form 80 or I shouldn't?

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

Pinoralia said:


> Hi all,
> 
> CO asked for me and my spouse form 80. My wife was once refused USA visa.
> 
> Do you think I should state it in her form 80 or I shouldn't?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


Are you suggesting we recommend you to lie on your application? Please understand that's not a question you should be asking here.


----------



## manorathd

*previous countries of residence*

Please guide me for the question 15 of online visa application : previous countries of residence.

I am a resident of India. Lived in Dubai for 5 years of childhood before turning 18. This was more than 10 years ago, returned to India in 2000.
Also traveled onsite to Shanghai for 18 days in 2014.

1) Do i need to mention my stay in Dubai in previous countries of residence?
2) Do I need to mention my the trip to Shanghai?


----------



## tk123

kindly one more thing. I am claiming 10 year experience points and its with one company all along. Should past five year salary slips (2 per year with supporting bank statements) be enough. I cant trace salary slips and bank statements prior to that. I have asked my office to provide salary slips from their record.

i already have RSE from Engineers Australia



ronkar12 said:


> Ok, fine then.
> 
> I have seen people uploading passport size photograph as well...just saying. Not mandatory I guess.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fdesai

Hi Expats/Experts,

Request some insights on below query in a little detailed manner.

1) Does the current employment or unemployment status have any impact or consequences on the decision of visa grant?
*Comment from fellow expat:* If ACS has certified you for employment and if you are claiming points then there wont be impact on unemployment status. But you have to declare the period which you are unemployed. As this is a skilled visa, I think overall points are considered instead of a single component.

My response: Yes, ACS has certified my employment, deducted 4 yrs as my engg. was in E.C. and able to secure 10 points in employment for 5.5 yrs exp. Post that I have quit job since last one year. Hope that should not be having any problem in my visa application. So essentially my case is 9.5 yrs employed + past 1 yr unemployed. Will that raise any questions?

2) Do I have to inform them about my unemployment? 
If yes, where? Where will I have to show this unemployment period - in form 80? So it's like i was employed for 9.5 yrs then left job and started preparing for immigration process, did ACS assessment, cleared English, this all eventually took around 1 year till date.


3) What shall we say if there are some questions raised about being unemployed from last one year? How should we justify that so that it does not have any negative consequences on the visa application grant decision?

Request your clarification on above query. 

Thank you..!!
Best wishes..!!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

fdesai said:


> Hi Expats/Experts,
> 
> Request some insights on below query in a little detailed manner.
> 
> 1) Does the current employment or unemployment status have any impact or consequences on the decision of visa grant?
> *Comment from fellow expat:* If ACS has certified you for employment and if you are claiming points then there wont be impact on unemployment status. But you have to declare the period which you are unemployed. As this is a skilled visa, I think overall points are considered instead of a single component.
> 
> My response: Yes, ACS has certified my employment, deducted 4 yrs as my engg. was in E.C. and able to secure 10 points in employment for 5.5 yrs exp. Post that I have quit job since last one year. Hope that should not be having any problem in my visa application. So essentially my case is 9.5 yrs employed + past 1 yr unemployed. Will that raise any questions?
> 
> 2) Do I have to inform them about my unemployment?
> If yes, where? Where will I have to show this unemployment period - in form 80? So it's like i was employed for 9.5 yrs then left job and started preparing for immigration process, did ACS assessment, cleared English, this all eventually took around 1 year till date.
> 
> 
> 3) What shall we say if there are some questions raised about being unemployed from last one year? How should we justify that so that it does not have any negative consequences on the visa application grant decision?
> 
> Request your clarification on above query.
> 
> Thank you..!!
> Best wishes..!!


Desai, you need to declare the periods of unemployment in your form 80 and form 1221. And you need to provide explanation on how your supporting yourself during this unemployment period

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## fdesai

Thank you for your response on this. I appreciate.

I am yet to fill those forms, shall definitely mention this unemployment period wherever asked. However the doubt is:

1) Will that have any -ve consequences on decision related to visa grant?
2) What can be the evidence/explanation that I might provide for how did I support myself during this time. I had some savings in fixed deposits and contingency funds. Does this explanation suffice?
3) Does the unemployment raise any weird questions or is this perfectly normal case as long as I can justify how did I support myself and my family?

Request some explanations on the above.

Thank you for your time and efforts..!!
Best wishes..!!



gonnabeexpat said:


> Desai, you need to declare the periods of unemployment in your form 80 and form 1221. And you need to provide explanation on how your supporting yourself during this unemployment period
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## yadavtinu

All tax documents are password protected, for example, form 26 AS. What to do while uploading?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12

tk123 said:


> kindly one more thing. I am claiming 10 year experience points and its with one company all along. Should past five year salary slips (2 per year with supporting bank statements) be enough. I cant trace salary slips and bank statements prior to that. I have asked my office to provide salary slips from their record.
> 
> i already have RSE from Engineers Australia
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It would be better to have at least few payslips/bank statements of those five years...
I feel CO might ask them for employment evidence apart from RSE...


----------



## gonnabeexpat

fdesai said:


> Thank you for your response on this. I appreciate.
> 
> I am yet to fill those forms, shall definitely mention this unemployment period wherever asked. However the doubt is:
> 
> 1) Will that have any -ve consequences on decision related to visa grant?
> 2) What can be the evidence/explanation that I might provide for how did I support myself during this time. I had some savings in fixed deposits and contingency funds. Does this explanation suffice?
> 3) Does the unemployment raise any weird questions or is this perfectly normal case as long as I can justify how did I support myself and my family?
> 
> Request some explanations on the above.
> 
> Thank you for your time and efforts..!!
> Best wishes..!!


1. As long as you substantiate your period of employment and got it assesed you are good to go . And it should in the recent 10 years. That is from 2006 oct

2. You are not required to give any proof of funds or wealth to Dibp. It's not mentioned anywhere in Dibp website. It is only required for canada.

3. Unemployment should not be a problem. You need to give sufficient proof for your relevant period of employment. If that is provided then you have nothing to worry about. You need to give sufficient explanation in form80 and form 1221 for your period of unemployment. 


Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## fdesai

*Sounds good..!!*


1. This raises a question in my mind. My work exp starts from Mar 2006 till Nov 2015 which got assessed from ACS in July 2016. Now, ACS deducted 4 yrs as my degree is not closely related to my nominated occupation. So as per ACS assessment my relevant exp starts post April 2010 for which I have claimed 10 points in EOI. Now when filling visa form also it says past 10 years, does that mean DIBP will reassess just past 10 years and will override ACS assessment? Can that reduce my 10 points claimed to 5 points and impact the visa grant decision?

2. Sounds good.
3. Sounds good.

Thank you for your valuable inputs..!!
Best wishes..!!



gonnabeexpat said:


> 1. As long as you substantiate your period of employment and got it assesed you are good to go . And it should in the recent 10 years. That is from 2006 oct
> 
> 2. You are not required to give any proof of funds or wealth to Dibp. It's not mentioned anywhere in Dibp website. It is only required for canada.
> 
> 3. Unemployment should not be a problem. You need to give sufficient proof for your relevant period of employment. If that is provided then you have nothing to worry about. You need to give sufficient explanation in form80 and form 1221 for your period of unemployment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## chirag85

yadavtinu said:


> All tax documents are password protected, for example, form 26 AS. What to do while uploading?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take colour printout, colour scan it and upload.. I did the same.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Ok from what I understand your relevant years of experience starts after April 2010 which is may 2010, so from may 2010 til Nov 2015 you can claim 10 points as you have 5 years of relevant experience. And this period falks within the recent 10 years , which is from oct 2006 till Oct 2016. So you are all good dude. 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## fdesai

Thank you for your inputs. You understood it right..!!
Relevant exp start from May 2010 till Nov 2015. That's how I have claimed 10 points for Experience
Your explanation makes logical sense..!! Thank you..!!

Best wishes..!!



gonnabeexpat said:


> Ok from what I understand your relevant years of experience starts after April 2010 which is may 2010, so from may 2010 til Nov 2015 you can claim 10 points as you have 5 years of relevant experience. And this period falks within the recent 10 years , which is from oct 2006 till Oct 2016. So you are all good dude.
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## fdesai

Hello Expats/Experts,

Good Day..!!
Congratulations to all who have got their grants..!!

Have few doubts while filling 17 page visa application form. Request your clarifications based on your experiences.

1) Do we need to fill form 1276?
2) Is it ok to keep color scan along with certified notary copy as double proof to avoid any confusion as some are saying it's preferrable to use color scans and DIBP instructions/fellow expats suggest to use certified notarized b&w copies?
3) My DL has format of <Surname FirstName MiddleName> and Aadhar has format of <FirstName MiddleName Surname>. So whereever it asks for Family name - I have put <Surname> and Given Name - I have put <FirstName MiddleName> as it is in Passport as well. Is this ok?
4) Shall I give spouse DL (for Nationl Identity Document - Drivers License) in visa application? It does not have exact name as in Aadhar and PAN card - only has initial of my name and then written W/o - <My name>. Will that lead to any problem? Asking this as it says it should have exact same name as in the ID, otherwise we might deny/reject the application.
5) I have given aadhar as Nationl Identity Document - is this alone ok? It's not allowing to add any other Nationl Identity Document. Can't you have multiple documents listed under Nationl Identity Document (like Passport, Aadhar, PAN Card)
6) 1) Shall I add PAN Card under - National identity documents (Other) - it's name is not exactly as it is in Aadhar/Passport. It has initials of Fathers name and then Father's full name is written below my name 
i.e. <FirstName> <Father's Initial> <LastName>
<Father's name> <Grandfather's name> <LastName>
7) Should I add spouse's PAN Card under National identity documents (Other). Is it required as I have already added her Aadhar card as National Identity document.
8) Should I add marriage certificate under National identity documents (Marriage Certificate) for both of us?
9) Do we need to add passport under National identity document or Aadhar? I have added Aadhar card for me and my spouse under National identity document and it won't take two entries for National identity document as it says duplicate entry.
10) I am applying for subclass 189 - what to fill in question "Intended state of residence in Australia" - Shall i pick one state or keep it Unknown? How does this impact?
11) How to deal with 300 character limit in "Description of duties" - shall I put subset of what is mentioned in Employment Reference Letters from respective companies?
12) Que in form - Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application? Yes/No. - should be "No" as I am right now unemployed OR "Yes" inclusive of full past 10 years. If i select yes it adds a field "Duration of overseas employment" - shall select relevant experience here for which I am claiming points? options are a) below 3years b) 3 years c) 5 years d) 8 years. - in my case it might be 5 years as I have claimed 10 points for exp.

Request your responses for which you have sure shot understanding from your own experiences. Appreciate all your help and support.

Thank you..!! Best wishes..!!


----------



## Telecomaster

*Granted!*

I received my GRANT yesterday @ 6pm AEST 9am my local time!! 

it was intense and crucial waiting for the uncertain, but once you see the mail, everything will flip over :rofl:

my deepest and sincere wishes for the senior applicants here to have their moment of joy very soon in shaa ALLAH

all details in my signature

cheeeeers :cheer2::cheer2::third::third:eace:eace::whoo::whoo:


----------



## krrish123

Telecomaster said:


> I received my GRANT yesterday @ 6pm AEST 9am my local time!!
> 
> it was intense and crucial waiting for the uncertain, but once you see the mail, everything will flip over :rofl:
> 
> my deepest and sincere wishes for the senior applicants here to have their moment of joy very soon in shaa ALLAH
> 
> all details in my signature
> 
> cheeeeers :cheer2::cheer2::third::third:eace:eace::whoo::whoo:


Congrats!!!!


----------



## ronkar12

Telecomaster said:


> I received my GRANT yesterday @ 6pm AEST 9am my local time!!
> 
> it was intense and crucial waiting for the uncertain, but once you see the mail, everything will flip over :rofl:
> 
> my deepest and sincere wishes for the senior applicants here to have their moment of joy very soon in shaa ALLAH
> 
> all details in my signature
> 
> cheeeeers :cheer2::cheer2::third::third:eace:eace::whoo::whoo:


Congrats mate!


----------



## aussieby2016

Pinoralia said:


> Hi all,
> 
> CO asked for me and my spouse form 80. My wife was once refused USA visa.
> 
> Do you think I should state it in her form 80 or I shouldn't?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


Mention every single detail....CO's have more inofrmation about us than ourselves...rejection could be dangerous.....


----------



## krrish123

aussieby2016 said:


> Mention every single detail....CO's have more inofrmation about us than ourselves...rejection could be dangerous.....


What more info than us bro?


----------



## roshand79

Telecomaster said:


> I received my GRANT yesterday @ 6pm AEST 9am my local time!!
> 
> 
> 
> it was intense and crucial waiting for the uncertain, but once you see the mail, everything will flip over :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> my deepest and sincere wishes for the senior applicants here to have their moment of joy very soon in shaa ALLAH
> 
> 
> 
> all details in my signature
> 
> 
> 
> cheeeeers :cheer2::cheer2::third::third:eace:eace::whoo::whoo:




Co from which team bro??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

krrish123 said:


> What more info than us bro?


If u try te be smart and hide facts, DIBP has more links than us and can find out any negative fact which can lead to rejection of visa.....and once rejected things become terrible for you to apply next time....


----------



## krrish123

aussieby2016 said:


> If u try te be smart and hide facts, DIBP has more links than us and can find out any negative fact which can lead to rejection of visa.....and once rejected things become terrible for you to apply next time....


No one here trying to hide facts. I meant to ask do they have access to other's countries entry dates also?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Telecomaster said:


> I received my GRANT yesterday @ 6pm AEST 9am my local time!!
> 
> it was intense and crucial waiting for the uncertain, but once you see the mail, everything will flip over :rofl:
> 
> my deepest and sincere wishes for the senior applicants here to have their moment of joy very soon in shaa ALLAH
> 
> all details in my signature
> 
> cheeeeers :cheer2::cheer2::third::third:eace:eace::whoo::whoo:


congratulations dude


----------



## aussieby2016

krrish123 said:


> No one here trying to hide facts. I meant to ask do they have access to other's countries entry dates also?


There is a term called external verification, where all your travel etc to any and every country is checked......that indirectly means that they have access to each and every fact about you....whether you hide or you dont....


----------



## kanishkster

Hi Guys,

I had received invite on 28th September 2016. However it took me sometime to arrange the documents and hence I will be submitting the VISA application now (after 1 month).
Just wanted to confirm if this delay would cause any problem?


----------



## krrish123

kanishkster said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had received invite on 28th September 2016. However it took me sometime to arrange the documents and hence I will be submitting the VISA application now (after 1 month).
> Just wanted to confirm if this delay would cause any problem?


No problem if you submit before that 60th day!


----------



## ahsan771991

Can I do my medical ,before lodging the visa application .
If so what document can I provide for my medical exam to be conducted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krrish123

ahsan771991 said:


> Can I do my medical ,before lodging the visa application .
> If so what document can I provide for my medical exam to be conducted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. You can do your medicals upfront. Go to new application and health and my health declarations, fill in 9 pages of details and create your HAP id. Download e-medical referral letter along with your passport original and two or more photocopies, two or more passport size photographs, medical fee and visit DIBP approved panel physician near your place after making appointment with them.


----------



## kanishkster

krrish123 said:


> No problem if you submit before that 60th day!


Thanks


----------



## ronkar12

kanishkster said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had received invite on 28th September 2016. However it took me sometime to arrange the documents and hence I will be submitting the VISA application now (after 1 month).
> Just wanted to confirm if this delay would cause any problem?


You are good mate.
I submitted my application and documents 50 days after the invite.


----------



## kp123

I lodged visa request on 15 sept. Was asked for medical, form 80 1221 and wife's English proof. Submitted all on 29 oct. lets see how it goes further.....
Btw my manager received call from local Australian embassy in oct 1st week itself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Appler

11/01/2016 - Visa Application received subclass 189
26/02/2016 - Visa Application Submitted
16/03/2016 - Medical and PCC Requested
05/04/2016 - Medical and PCC Uploaded
09/04/2016 - Requested hold on Visas (Expecting a new baby in June)
21/07/2016 - CO contacted to know the status of new baby’s docs
11/08/2016 - Baby’s Docs Uploaded
01/09/2016 - HAP ID generated, requesting baby’s medical
04/09/2016 - Medical submitted
26/10/2016 - Received the Golden Email - Granted eace:


----------



## ozairalikhan

Telecomaster said:


> I received my GRANT yesterday @ 6pm AEST 9am my local time!!
> 
> it was intense and crucial waiting for the uncertain, but once you see the mail, everything will flip over :rofl:
> 
> my deepest and sincere wishes for the senior applicants here to have their moment of joy very soon in shaa ALLAH
> 
> all details in my signature
> 
> cheeeeers :cheer2::cheer2::third::third:eace:eace::whoo::whoo:


Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

kp123 said:


> I lodged visa request on 15 sept. Was asked for medical, form 80 1221 and wife's English proof. Submitted all on 29 oct. lets see how it goes further.....
> Btw my manager received call from local Australian embassy in oct 1st week itself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Your manager got the call since you provided SD for ROR ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## desiswag

chirag85 said:


> yadavtinu said:
> 
> 
> 
> All tax documents are password protected, for example, form 26 AS. What to do while uploading?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Take colour printout, colour scan it and upload.. I did the same.
Click to expand...

Print pdf file using foxit software. The new generated file will be without password.


----------



## aman.

Congratulations, mate


----------



## meedo1

Telecomaster can you share your time line.


----------



## 1317842

please help me, i received invitation recently and please guide me regarding the following:
I have PCC from local police from India, I got it 4 months ago for visitor visa. do I need to take it again from passport office?
I visited Australia on visitor visa, i have federal police clearance and do i need any PCC from Australia ?
thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## fdesai

Do we need to again provide passport details in the below question in 17 page visa form

Q - Does this applicant have national identity documents? - Yes/No

Details of various types of documents that can be added are
a) Birth Certificate
b) Drivers License
c) Marriage Certificate
d) National Identity Document
e) Other

Now question is:

1) How many documents need to be added here? Does one/two suffice?
2) Shall we give all those documents that we have with us?
3) I do have Passport, Aadhar, Drivers License, PAN Card, Marriage Certificate. If all needs to be given which one goes under which category listed above?

Request your clarifications on this.

Thank you...!!
Best wishes..!!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

fdesai said:


> Do we need to again provide passport details in the below question in 17 page visa form
> 
> Q - Does this applicant have national identity documents? - Yes/No
> 
> Details of various types of documents that can be added are
> a) Birth Certificate
> b) Drivers License
> c) Marriage Certificate
> d) National Identity Document
> e) Other
> 
> Now question is:
> 
> 1) How many documents need to be added here? Does one/two suffice?
> 2) Shall we give all those documents that we have with us?
> 3) I do have Passport, Aadhar, Drivers License, PAN Card, Marriage Certificate. If all needs to be given which one goes under which category listed above?
> 
> Request your clarifications on this.
> 
> Thank you...!!
> Best wishes..!!


You seem to have lot questions . At this rate your invite may get expired before you lodge your visa app lol . Watch this guys videos . All your queries will be answered. 

https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&s...EEobmHS-BebkZ8TaA&sig2=SWuLAD2Jp3gqmQJmNZWv5g

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## fdesai

Thank you for sharing this resource, it's good one to clear some doubts.  

I shall take that as compliment as I don't think any question is a dumb question and especially in situation like this it's better to ask and clarify then be sorry later. At the end it's still one's luck, at the least one won't blame himself for not asking this.

Thank you for your help and support..!! 

Best wishes..!!



gonnabeexpat said:


> You seem to have lot questions . At this rate your invite may get expired before you lodge your visa app lol . Watch this guys videos . All your queries will be answered.
> 
> https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&s...EEobmHS-BebkZ8TaA&sig2=SWuLAD2Jp3gqmQJmNZWv5g
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## kp123

hari_it_ram said:


> Your manager got the call since you provided SD for ROR ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.




Ya I submitted experience certificate signed by manager on letter head. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

fdesai said:


> Thank you for sharing this resource, it's good one to clear some doubts.
> 
> I shall take that as compliment as I don't think any question is a dumb question and especially in situation like this it's better to ask and clarify then be sorry later. At the end it's still one's luck, at the least one won't blame himself for not asking this.
> 
> Thank you for your help and support..!!
> 
> Best wishes..!!


Lol iam kidding dude. You can ask whatever question you want no matter what they are. That's what people are here for . Also just click on the blue question mark that is displayed under each section, that contains useful information

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## desiswag

fdesai said:


> Do we need to again provide passport details in the below question in 17 page visa form
> 
> Q - Does this applicant have national identity documents? - Yes/No
> 
> Details of various types of documents that can be added are
> a) Birth Certificate
> b) Drivers License
> c) Marriage Certificate
> d) National Identity Document
> e) Other
> 
> Now question is:
> 
> 1) How many documents need to be added here? Does one/two suffice?
> 2) Shall we give all those documents that we have with us?
> 3) I do have Passport, Aadhar, Drivers License, PAN Card, Marriage Certificate. If all needs to be given which one goes under which category listed above?
> 
> Request your clarifications on this.
> 
> Thank you...!!
> Best wishes..!!


Here you can mention 1-2 documents like Adhaar card, PAN or marriage certificate. Later on you can attach these documents after payment of visa fees.
But ensure uniformity in these documents such as your name, surname, date of birth or fathers name etc. If its different in anyone, dont upload.


----------



## desiswag

kanishkster said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had received invite on 28th September 2016. However it took me sometime to arrange the documents and hence I will be submitting the VISA application now (after 1 month).
> Just wanted to confirm if this delay would cause any problem?


No problem if its done within stipultaed time of 60 days.


----------



## aussieby2016

navjotbrar said:


> please help me, i received invitation recently and please guide me regarding the following:
> I have PCC from local police from India, I got it 4 months ago for visitor visa. do I need to take it again from passport office?
> I visited Australia on visitor visa, i have federal police clearance and do i need any PCC from Australia ?
> thanks a lot in advance.



PCC from india for 189 is specifically from passport seva kendra......u shall get it easily in some days....

Federal police clearance is sufficient for Australia

All the best!!!


----------



## fdesai

Indian National Identity document - Aadhar or Passport?

Asking this as Aadhar is still in pilot run? Not sure if it's globally acceptable.


----------



## hari_it_ram

fdesai said:


> Indian National Identity document - Aadhar or Passport?
> 
> Asking this as Aadhar is still in pilot run? Not sure if it's globally acceptable.




They are not going to use your aadhar anywhere. They want the national ID for verification purpose, which can be anything as long as its issued by Govt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## ronkar12

fdesai said:


> Indian National Identity document - Aadhar or Passport?
> 
> Asking this as Aadhar is still in pilot run? Not sure if it's globally acceptable.


I did not upload Aadhar...


----------



## aussieby2016

fdesai said:


> Indian National Identity document - Aadhar or Passport?
> 
> Asking this as Aadhar is still in pilot run? Not sure if it's globally acceptable.


The more documents you upload the better it is....however essential documents need necessarily be uploaded, rest may or may not be.......Aadhar falls in second category...so dont worry much.....many don't upload it or PAN yet get a grant like me


----------



## Telecomaster

raaja2010 said:


> Thanks, i had enough suspense during ACS which almost took 8 weeks to get the report


Enjoy the moment bro, I was right behind u  but I had a load of thrill and suspense like a Hollywood movie


----------



## Telecomaster

chirag85 said:


> Only 1 Grant for Telecommunication engineer in last 2 months as per immi tracker ( 2633**) don't know how DIBP process application. Seniors please help in clearing my query.
> 
> 263312
> EOI 26th June 2016
> ITA 6th July 2016
> Visa lodge 24 Aug 2016 (No CO contact)
> Medical finished 10 Sep 2016


I believe that the tracker doesn't include all visa applicants around the world, however, here I am  
just got it yesterday


----------



## Telecomaster

mahesh113 said:


> Today I got the great *GRANT * :yo: :hat: :clap2:
> Looks like if all docs are uploaded properly, on time then processing is fast.
> It was DIRECT GRANT. CO didn't responded for anything.
> I am so happy today. Thank you god. :first:
> 
> And all the best to you all :wave:
> Happy Diwali to you all. :xmascandle:


Congrats, Grant mate


----------



## justin787

Telecomaster said:


> I received my GRANT yesterday @ 6pm AEST 9am my local time!!
> 
> it was intense and crucial waiting for the uncertain, but once you see the mail, everything will flip over :rofl:
> 
> my deepest and sincere wishes for the senior applicants here to have their moment of joy very soon in shaa ALLAH
> 
> all details in my signature
> 
> cheeeeers :cheer2::cheer2::third::third:eace:eace::whoo::whoo:


Glad you got your grant. I remember you were really worried last week, happy for you bud. Best of luck with life in Australia


----------



## Telecomaster

roshand79 said:


> Co from which team bro??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Adelaide


----------



## Telecomaster

justin787 said:


> Glad you got your grant. I remember you were really worried last week, happy for you bud. Best of luck with life in Australia


I was dying man, u can't imagine 
hope yours will come shortly, and c u in OZ


----------



## Telecomaster

gonnabeexpat said:


> congratulations dude


thanks mate 
wishing u a quick grant, u don't seem to be patient


----------



## Telecomaster

ozairalikhan said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


thanks bro


----------



## Telecomaster

meedo1 said:


> Telecomaster can you share your time line.


ANZSCO 263311 offshore
2-4-2016: IELTS 6/6/7/7
12-5-2016: EA MSA lodged
27-5-2016: EA assessment outcome +ve
4-6-2016: PTE 65+
9-6-2016: EOI submitted (60 points)
22-6-2016: Invited
4-7-2016: Visa application lodged
19-7-2016: Medicals
3-8-2016: CO 1st contact - request documents (GSM Adelaide)
13-8-2016: PCC
15-8-2016: Uploaded
14-9-2016: CO 2nd contact - more details (1221-CV)
15-9-2016: Responded
28-10-2016:GRANT 
26-7-2017: IED 

No agent - No verification that I know of


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Telecomaster said:


> thanks mate
> wishing u a quick grant, u don't seem to be patient


Thanks I do feel desperate seeing people get grant in matter of days

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Telecomaster said:


> I believe that the tracker doesn't include all visa applicants around the world, however, here I am
> 
> just got it yesterday




Tracker has 10%-20% of all applicants. % depends on Aznsco. 

Would be good if you add your case, so other telecoms would know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fdesai

Request your valuable inputs pertaining to getting HAP ID and getting medicals done before visa lodging:

1) Can we get HAP ID before lodging visa and doing payment? If yes, how. I don't see My Health Declarations service active at this point for me.
2) Does something appear in ImmiAccount pertaining to health declaration? If yes, where?
3) I read somewhere that a button called "Health" comes in ImmiAccount once you make lodge visa and make payment (I dont see that button as of yet) is this true?

Thank you..!!
Best wishes..!!


----------



## gandhiaarti02

fdesai said:


> Request your valuable inputs pertaining to getting HAP ID and getting medicals done before visa lodging:
> 
> 1) Can we get HAP ID before lodging visa and doing payment? If yes, how. I don't see My Health Declarations service active at this point for me.
> 2) Does something appear in ImmiAccount pertaining to health declaration? If yes, where?
> 3) I read somewhere that a button called "Health" comes in ImmiAccount once you make lodge visa and make payment (I dont see that button as of yet) is this true?
> 
> Thank you..!!
> Best wishes..!!


Hi,

You can use "My health Declarations" for doing your medicals before lodging visa. Refer to the below link which gives step by step instructions:

My health declarations

http://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDocuments/Documents/guidelines-my-health-declarations.pdf


----------



## gandhiaarti02

Hi,

ACS had deducted two years of my work experience . In EOI, I had flagged these two years as non-relevant. Do I need to upload documents for these two years as well when I file the visa application?

Additionally, after lodging the visa application, do I need to inform DIBP if I go on short international business trips(1 week)?


----------



## Human Harun

Hi, There I'm very new in this group & looking for migration in Aus. I need all of your help. 
Basically, I'm Accounting background, I have 9 years of experiences, Now preparing for IELTS. 
Will I get any extra point if i live in Perth?
I'm seeking advice from the expert that how can I assess my point? Please help me regarding the matter.


----------



## fdesai

The link to pdf really helps.

Does that mean, when i login to ImmiAccount, i will see my "in progress" application and i need to add "New Application" and select Health -> My Health declaration and then fill the 9 page declaration form.

Please confirm if my understanding is correct.

Thank you..!!



gandhiaarti02 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can use "My health Declarations" for doing your medicals before lodging visa. Refer to the below link which gives step by step instructions:
> 
> My health declarations
> 
> http://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDocuments/Documents/guidelines-my-health-declarations.pdf


----------



## uday63

Hi,
I am done with my medicals last week.
How can I know whether the result has been uploaded?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

uday63 said:


> Hi,
> I am done with my medicals last week.
> How can I know whether the result has been uploaded?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Login into your IMMI account, else emedical account (via link below) to check the same...

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## krrish123

uday63 said:


> Hi,
> I am done with my medicals last week.
> How can I know whether the result has been uploaded?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


In your immi account, click Print Summary in your medical application. A new window will open which will have the pdf. Check it for the medical tests. You will find 'completed' across all tests and also a note that the results were uploaded to dibp by the clinic.


----------



## Telecomaster

gonnabeexpat said:


> Thanks I do feel desperate seeing people get grant in matter of days
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Not all people have the same luck, have a look on the friends here who r waiting since Jan or Feb or even 2015 to feel better ... relax man u'll get it eventually :high5:


----------



## Telecomaster

andreyx108b said:


> Tracker has 10%-20% of all applicants. % depends on Aznsco.
> 
> Would be good if you add your case, so other telecoms would know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My case is on the tracker Andrey  but I hadn't had the chance to update it until today


----------



## dwty67

Hello everyone!!

I had filed my docs for skill assessment in the Internal Audit category and also had submitted statement of service signed by my Partner.

However evidence of task performed in one of the job has been marked as insufficient and vetassess has asked me to submit the following documents:-

1. A copy of the organisation chart that depicts the reporting structure in your department / organisation

2. An official position description of the role issued by the organisation at the point of hire, which would preferably include information on the operational context, reporting information of the said position, position purpose, department / unit function, position qualifications requirement etc. If this document is not available, please provide the above information in the form of a Statutory Declaration and include detailed information on your involvement in specific consulting projects

How should I go about it? 
1. Can i prepare the organisation chart and submit it?
2. Should I get my manager to sign my SD, though he now works for a different company or should self attested SD be sufficient?

Thanks a lot.
Mayank


----------



## jeyam_555

Hello all,
While filling the 10 years experience details, is it needed to split the work details based on designation. I have worked in the same company for past 10 years in 4 different positions. Please clarify whether this needs to be captured while filling immiaccount or is it better to capture in form-80. What is the general procedure to capture the positions occupied in same organisation.
Please note that I haven't captured the same in filing EOI.
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ronkar12

jeyam_555 said:


> Hello all,
> While filling the 10 years experience details, is it needed to split the work details based on designation. I have worked in the same company for past 10 years in 4 different positions. Please clarify whether this needs to be captured while filling immiaccount or is it better to capture in form-80. What is the general procedure to capture the positions occupied in same organisation.
> Please note that I haven't captured the same in filing EOI.
> Any help is appreciated.


No split needed with respect to designations in immiaccount. Also you have not captured that way in EOI, so again...no need to split.
As you mentioned, you can give these details in form 80 'roles & responsibilities' for that workplace. You can also use the additional information sheet if needed.


----------



## momentum

jeyam_555 said:


> Hello all,
> While filling the 10 years experience details, is it needed to split the work details based on designation. I have worked in the same company for past 10 years in 4 different positions. Please clarify whether this needs to be captured while filling immiaccount or is it better to capture in form-80. What is the general procedure to capture the positions occupied in same organisation.
> Please note that I haven't captured the same in filing EOI.
> Any help is appreciated.


I split the experience according to the designations i both form 80 and 1221. While EOI captures the latest designation, but in form 80 and 1221, u need to provide details. It doesng make sense a person working on the same designation for 10 years. Support your designations with promotion letters.


----------



## 1317842

aussieby2016 said:


> Login into your IMMI account, else emedical account (via link below) to check the same...
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


HELLO everyone, please help me.
i recently got invite for 189 visa and i need guidance regarding the following topic.
I applied for visitor visa for bridging course in nursing. i supplied my experience certificate of my recent job where i worked for 2 years. Then after completing my bridging course i came back to India. I came to know that we need salary proofs for the experience for PR. So i checked my employer's records and all of these are a mess. He mentioned by salary more than i received to save tax. He has fake records of everything to show to tax deptt and other inspections. He even mentioned names of employees who never worked there. When i argued he threatened me that he ll not support me. 

therefore, i left the job in may and i EXCLUDED the experience from EOI. Now i got invite regardless of that experience. Now please tell me what should i write in details on form 80. should i write unemployed ( problem is i already supplied experience certificate in visitor visa application earlier this year) or should i write employed and fill details ( then how will i explain when they ask for salary proofs, and if they noticed change of salary on my payslips and actual record)
please tell me what to do, i am so confused. and i didnt add this experience in EOI. thanks


----------



## 1317842

aussieby2016 said:


> PCC from india for 189 is specifically from passport seva kendra......u shall get it easily in some days....
> 
> Federal police clearance is sufficient for Australia
> 
> All the best!!!


hii thanks a lot.
please help me regarding one more matter, m so confused
i recently got invite for 189 visa and i need guidance regarding the following topic.
I applied for visitor visa for bridging course in nursing. i supplied my experience certificate of my recent job where i worked for 2 years. Then after completing my bridging course i came back to India. I came to know that we need salary proofs for the experience for PR. So i checked my employer's records and all of these are a mess. He mentioned by salary more than i received to save tax. He has fake records of everything to show to tax deptt and other inspections. He even mentioned names of employees who never worked there. When i argued he threatened me that he ll not support me. 

therefore, i left the job in may and i EXCLUDED the experience from EOI. Now i got invite regardless of that experience. Now please tell me what should i write in details on form 80. should i write unemployed ( problem is i already supplied experience certificate in visitor visa application earlier this year) or should i write employed and fill details ( then how will i explain when they ask for salary proofs, and if they noticed change of salary on my payslips and actual record)
please tell me what to do, i am so confused. and i didnt add this experience in EOI. thanks


----------



## gonnabeexpat

momentum said:


> I split the experience according to the designations i both form 80 and 1221. While EOI captures the latest designation, but in form 80 and 1221, u need to provide details. It doesng make sense a person working on the same designation for 10 years. Support your designations with promotion letters.


I feel like I dropped the ball on this one, in my previous company my designation git changed twice. And I worked in my previous company fir 4 years of which 2 are relevant . I filled my form 80 and 1221 with the details of last held designation alone.  . I have only mentioned the last held designation in my eoi, 189 app, form 80 and 1221. I hope I don't get letter of natural justice because of this  .

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

navjotbrar said:


> HELLO everyone, please help me.
> i recently got invite for 189 visa and i need guidance regarding the following topic.
> I applied for visitor visa for bridging course in nursing. i supplied my experience certificate of my recent job where i worked for 2 years. Then after completing my bridging course i came back to India. I came to know that we need salary proofs for the experience for PR. So i checked my employer's records and all of these are a mess. He mentioned by salary more than i received to save tax. He has fake records of everything to show to tax deptt and other inspections. He even mentioned names of employees who never worked there. When i argued he threatened me that he ll not support me.
> 
> therefore, i left the job in may and i EXCLUDED the experience from EOI. Now i got invite regardless of that experience. Now please tell me what should i write in details on form 80. should i write unemployed ( problem is i already supplied experience certificate in visitor visa application earlier this year) or should i write employed and fill details ( then how will i explain when they ask for salary proofs, and if they noticed change of salary on my payslips and actual record)
> please tell me what to do, i am so confused. and i didnt add this experience in EOI. thanks


Maybe you could include this employment Period and give sufficient explanation in part n of the form 80. Since you're not claiming any points for it, this should not affect you. But not disclosing this may cause problems during external checks conducted by the Dibp.

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## 1317842

gonnabeexpat said:


> Maybe you could include this employment Period and give sufficient explanation in part n of the form 80. Since you're not claiming any points for it, this should not affect you. But not disclosing this may cause problems during external checks conducted by the Dibp.
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


thanks a lot, could you please tell me that whether they perform employment checks if the points are not claimed.
and since i have not added the experience in eoi do i need to send experience certificate to them?
and what about salary slips? how will i produce those?
and should i say in form 80 additional info that failure to achieve salary slips or should i wait for the co to ask for them?
what exactly should i do.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

navjotbrar said:


> thanks a lot, could you please tell me that whether they perform employment checks if the points are not claimed.
> and since i have not added the experience in eoi do i need to send experience certificate to them?
> and what about salary slips? how will i produce those?
> and should i say in form 80 additional info that failure to achieve salary slips or should i wait for the co to ask for them?
> what exactly should i do.


Dibp does not conduct checks for employment fir which points are not claimed in most cases. I think it should be enough if you just mention it . So if points are not claimed there is no point in submitting any proof for that period of employment

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

navjotbrar said:


> hii thanks a lot.
> please help me regarding one more matter, m so confused
> i recently got invite for 189 visa and i need guidance regarding the following topic.
> I applied for visitor visa for bridging course in nursing. i supplied my experience certificate of my recent job where i worked for 2 years. Then after completing my bridging course i came back to India. I came to know that we need salary proofs for the experience for PR. So i checked my employer's records and all of these are a mess. He mentioned by salary more than i received to save tax. He has fake records of everything to show to tax deptt and other inspections. He even mentioned names of employees who never worked there. When i argued he threatened me that he ll not support me.
> 
> therefore, i left the job in may and i EXCLUDED the experience from EOI. Now i got invite regardless of that experience. Now please tell me what should i write in details on form 80. should i write unemployed ( problem is i already supplied experience certificate in visitor visa application earlier this year) or should i write employed and fill details ( then how will i explain when they ask for salary proofs, and if they noticed change of salary on my payslips and actual record)
> please tell me what to do, i am so confused. and i didnt add this experience in EOI. thanks


As gonnabexpat said, do mention them in form 80, but no employment verification happens for no points claimed from it...joining letters, payslips would be sufficient....


----------



## apbalamani

Hi guys,

Congratulations for those who received the grant. I am still in the waiting list . It has been more than 6 months since we apply for visa 189 with 65 points during the month of April 2016. Does anyone of you have any update for the profile 263111? I have heard about the cut off of this profile target for the year 2016-2017. Will it be the problem of causing the delay? Our CO contacted on May and we provided the PTE result as requested. Later there is no updates at all. Really worried that status still shows as assessment in progress only.


----------



## jeyam_555

ronkar12 said:


> No split needed with respect to designations in immiaccount. Also you have not captured that way in EOI, so again...no need to split.
> As you mentioned, you can give these details in form 80 'roles & responsibilities' for that workplace. You can also use the additional information sheet if needed.


Thanks for your reply. I will mention the same in form-80 as per your advise. I am not providing R&R letter from company letter head, rather submitting a statutory declaration from my ex-supervisor. Please clarify whether to include the designations here as well or the latest designation will suffice.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jeyam_555

gonnabeexpat said:


> I feel like I dropped the ball on this one, in my previous company my designation git changed twice. And I worked in my previous company fir 4 years of which 2 are relevant . I filled my form 80 and 1221 with the details of last held designation alone.  . I have only mentioned the last held designation in my eoi, 189 app, form 80 and 1221. I hope I don't get letter of natural justice because of this  .
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


I too hope so, you haven't provided any wrong information. You have missed to add an information which may be requested by CO if needed, so nothing to worry here to my knowledge. Wish you to get the grant soon.


----------



## sm8764

Telecomaster said:


> Not all people have the same luck, have a look on the friends here who r waiting since Jan or Feb or even 2015 to feel better ... relax man u'll get it eventually :high5:


Congrates telecomaster .... best of luck ! 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

Dear experts ..need help on question 17 of Form 80. Question is silly but i am not confident if i am doing right or wrong.

1. Do we need to include hotel address for abroad trips.
- If ans is yes then how to describe situation where somebody is living in permanent address from many years and then travelled abroad on 7th of May and came back by 15th May and then lived in his permanent home for another 6 months. Here is what i did reverse chronological order as expected by DIBP.

May 2010 - Dec 2010 --- Permanent address India

May 2010 - May 2010 ---Hotel address USA

Oct 2006 - May 2010 ----Permanent Address India

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## MonicaK

Telecomaster said:


> I received my GRANT yesterday @ 6pm AEST 9am my local time!!
> 
> it was intense and crucial waiting for the uncertain, but once you see the mail, everything will flip over :rofl:
> 
> my deepest and sincere wishes for the senior applicants here to have their moment of joy very soon in shaa ALLAH
> 
> all details in my signature
> 
> cheeeeers :cheer2::cheer2::third::third:eace:eace::whoo::whoo:


Congrats Telecomaster


----------



## aussieby2016

nikhil_k said:


> Dear experts ..need help on question 17 of Form 80. Question is silly but i am not confident if i am doing right or wrong.
> 
> 1. Do we need to include hotel address for abroad trips.
> - If ans is yes then how to describe situation where somebody is living in permanent address from many years and then travelled abroad on 7th of May and came back by 15th May and then lived in his permanent home for another 6 months. Here is what i did reverse chronological order as expected by DIBP.
> 
> May 2010 - Dec 2010 --- Permanent address India
> 
> May 2010 - May 2010 ---Hotel address USA
> 
> Oct 2006 - May 2010 ----Permanent Address India
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Your interpretation is correct....


----------



## nikhil_k

aussieby2016 said:


> Your interpretation is correct....


Thanks...and if information does not fit in the provided space, we can add more information in similar style in Part T.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieby2016

nikhil_k said:


> Thanks...and if information does not fit in the provided space, we can add more information in similar style in Part T.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


as mentioned in note of the same question in the form, you can...


----------



## ronkar12

jeyam_555 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I will mention the same in form-80 as per your advise. I am not providing R&R letter from company letter head, rather submitting a statutory declaration from my ex-supervisor. Please clarify whether to include the designations here as well or the latest designation will suffice.
> Thanks in advance.


Yes, you may divide your roles & responsibilities for all designations held. That is what I did and I too submitted in SD format.


----------



## jeyam_555

Thanks again, SD format means you have divided your designation in SD as well

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jigar87

*Grant !!*

I am extremely happy to write this message, today morning at 9AM HK time (6.30AM IST) got the most awaited golden email !!

Adding my timeline in message for tapatalk folks 

In this whole process my worst phase was when I applied for India PCC from bls India in Hong Kong. Everything in this PR journey moved extremely smoothly for me except India PCC. 

BIG THANKS to this forum and all the seniors on this forum, this forum was one of the reasons I didn't even think about hiring a agent.

Case handled by Adelaide team !!

*261312*
(AGE: 25-32)
*JUN-2016*
28- PTE Academic (L90 R88 W84 S90)
10- ACS Applied
23- ACS Result (Positive with 261399)(my mistake)
25- ACS Review Applied
*JUL 2016*
07- ACS Result (Positive with 261312)
09- EOI Submitted (70 points)
*AUG-2016*
03- ITA :rockon:
07- Visa Lodged (all docs except PCC, Medical, Form 80, 1221)
13- Medical done,Form 80 and 1221
31- CO assigned (India and HK PCC)
*OCT-2016*
06- Uploaded PCC
31- GRANT 
IED- Aug 2017


----------



## gonnabeexpat

jigar87 said:


> I am extremely happy to write this message, today morning at 9AM HK time (6.30AM IST) got the most awaited golden email !!
> 
> Adding my timeline in message for tapatalk folks
> 
> In this whole process my worst phase was when I applied for India PCC from bls India in Hong Kong. Everything in this PR journey moved extremely smoothly for me except India PCC.
> 
> BIG THANKS to this forum and all the seniors on this forum, this forum was one of the reasons I didn't even think about hiring a agent.
> 
> Case handled by Adelaide team !!
> 
> *261312*
> (AGE: 25-32)
> *JUN-2016*
> 28- PTE Academic (L90 R88 W84 S90)
> 10- ACS Applied
> 23- ACS Result (Positive with 261399)(my mistake)
> 25- ACS Review Applied
> *JUL 2016*
> 07- ACS Result (Positive with 261312)
> 09- EOI Submitted (70 points)
> *AUG-2016*
> 03- ITA :rockon:
> 07- Visa Lodged (all docs except PCC, Medical, Form 80, 1221)
> 13- Medical done,Form 80 and 1221
> 31- CO assigned (India and HK PCC)
> *OCT-2016*
> 06- Uploaded PCC
> 31- GRANT
> IED- Aug 2017


Congratulations dude.
Quick question if you dont mind. Have you mentioned all the desigation that you held in your company in your eoi?


----------



## jigar87

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations dude.
> Quick question if you dont mind. Have you mentioned all the desigation that you held in your company in your eoi?


It was mostly 1 designation per organisation.
In my current organisation I was a contractor for first 2 and half years and I got permanent just 1 month before applying for ACS/EOI. So ACS didnot consider the one month experience since information provided on letter was inefficient.

I did not push for considering that 1 month since it had no impact on my points.


----------



## yadavtinu

Under which category we have to upload form 1221


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meissam

yadavtinu said:


> Under which category we have to upload form 1221
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you can either upload it under "character-others-name it form 1221" or hit attach document button where you will find specific category titled "Form 1221"


----------



## nikhil_k

Seniors a quick check...DIBP already know about my details which i filled in 457 forms 
While applying for PR i did not use my part time MBA degree.
Now in form 80 and 1221 it asks for ALL tertiary education details.
Should i go ahead and share mba details as well in these forms?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## destinedtobe

Can I upload a police clearance that has validity until Feb 2017 only? Or should I just get a new one? TIA to those who can answer this question.


----------



## PakiUser

Hi, I received invite on 26th Oct for 189 Visa. Please confirm me the steps to apply for Visa with Spouse & kids.
1. Submit Application
2. Fee Payment
3. Upload Documents with Form 47a, 80, 1193, 1221, 815 right??
4. Wait for CO

I have all the docs ready except followings: 
1. Police Certificate (It can take one week)
2. Medical (I think I can go for it after application submission with HAP ID)

Should I Submit Application now or wait for PCC first?


----------



## nikhil_k

destinedtobe said:


> Can I upload a police clearance that has validity until Feb 2017 only? Or should I just get a new one? TIA to those who can answer this question.


You should be good to use this PCC as it is still valid.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## jigar87

Hi All,

Does it make any difference if we change "Right to work in" to "Yes"?

Does it increase response from Employers ?


----------



## BulletAK

PakiUser said:


> Hi, I received invite on 26th Oct for 189 Visa. Please confirm me the steps to apply for Visa with Spouse & kids.
> 1. Submit Application
> 2. Fee Payment
> 3. Upload Documents with Form 47a, 80, 1193, 1221, 815 right??
> 4. Wait for CO
> 
> I have all the docs ready except followings:
> 1. Police Certificate (It can take one week)
> 2. Medical (I think I can go for it after application submission with HAP ID)
> 
> Should I Submit Application now or wait for PCC first?


Who told you to sign and upload Form 47a, 1193, 1221, 815? Only submit form 80. Don't submit any other forms until asked / required by CO.


----------



## momentum

PakiUser said:


> Hi, I received invite on 26th Oct for 189 Visa. Please confirm me the steps to apply for Visa with Spouse & kids.
> 1. Submit Application
> 2. Fee Payment
> 3. Upload Documents with Form 47a, 80, 1193, 1221, 815 right??
> 4. Wait for CO
> 
> I have all the docs ready except followings:
> 1. Police Certificate (It can take one week)
> 2. Medical (I think I can go for it after application submission with HAP ID)
> 
> Should I Submit Application now or wait for PCC first?


Whats your job code?

I would recommend you to do your PCC and Medicals before you lodge the application and upload everything at once to get a direct grant. The medical results or PCC sometimes takes nearly 2 weeks to obtain, so CO might get assigned to you before your submit them to your application.

ALWAYS go for a direct grant. You dont need form 47a and 815. Just submit form 80 and 1221 for every applicant above 16 years of age.


----------



## nikhil_k

nikhil_k said:


> Seniors a quick check...DIBP already know about my details which i filled in 457 forms
> While applying for PR i did not use my part time MBA degree.
> Now in form 80 and 1221 it asks for ALL tertiary education details.
> Should i go ahead and share mba details as well in these forms?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Anyone please...

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## PakiUser

momentum said:


> Whats your job code?
> 
> I would recommend you to do your PCC and Medicals before you lodge the application and upload everything at once to get a direct grant. The medical results or PCC sometimes takes nearly 2 weeks to obtain, so CO might get assigned to you before your submit them to your application.
> 
> ALWAYS go for a direct grant. You dont need form 47a and 815. Just submit form 80 and 1221 for every applicant above 16 years of age.


My Job code is 261313-Software Engineer

How can I get my Medicals done without application submission? I don't have HAP ID, from where to get it?


----------



## ajitpandey

Hi Experts,

I have lodged my visa application already.

I have a questions around one role in my SD.

In one of my R&R letter, I made a small mistake. In one section, by mistake (copy/paste  ) I have put my role as Senior Software Engineer (which was my previous company designation) instead of Senior System Analyst. My responsibilities are correct though.

Would this effect my application?

Do you guys think should I submit form for incorrect information? Or leave it as it is?

Regards,
Ajit


----------



## maverick19

Hey
Anyone has/had Christopher as their CO? I think he's in team Adelaide..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amritbains206

jigar87 said:


> I am extremely happy to write this message, today morning at 9AM HK time (6.30AM IST) got the most awaited golden email !!
> 
> Adding my timeline in message for tapatalk folks
> 
> In this whole process my worst phase was when I applied for India PCC from bls India in Hong Kong. Everything in this PR journey moved extremely smoothly for me except India PCC.
> 
> BIG THANKS to this forum and all the seniors on this forum, this forum was one of the reasons I didn't even think about hiring a agent.
> 
> Case handled by Adelaide team !!
> 
> *261312*
> (AGE: 25-32)
> *JUN-2016*
> 28- PTE Academic (L90 R88 W84 S90)
> 10- ACS Applied
> 23- ACS Result (Positive with 261399)(my mistake)
> 25- ACS Review Applied
> *JUL 2016*
> 07- ACS Result (Positive with 261312)
> 09- EOI Submitted (70 points)
> *AUG-2016*
> 03- ITA :rockon:
> 07- Visa Lodged (all docs except PCC, Medical, Form 80, 1221)
> 13- Medical done,Form 80 and 1221
> 31- CO assigned (India and HK PCC)
> *OCT-2016*
> 06- Uploaded PCC
> 31- GRANT
> IED- Aug 2017




A big congratulations to you. Any employment verification??


Anzsco: 261311
Eoi submit: 15 aug 2016
Invitation: 1 sept 2016
Submitted: 11 oct(with all docs)
Status: recieved


----------



## jigar87

No Employment verification


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

Greetings

I have been reading in several replies that we need to upload Form 80 and 1221 for every individual (16 yrs and above) in our application, Is that correct ?

My understanding was that the primary applicant needs to fill form 80 and give details of all dependent applicants and form 1221 needs to be filled if there are additional details that needs to be provided..

can someone please clarify this ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## summy1986

Hi Experts,

I have small question. I lodged my case on 24 Aug..... submitted medical and PCC till 6 Sep..... its been 68 days today and there is no CO contact or any assessment process mail.... my application is in "Received".... 

1) I quit my job on 30 Sep, currently looking for new opportunity. I informed DIBP by filing Form 1022. Does being unemployed affect my case ??

2) Since its been no information from 68 days, should I write to DIBP asking status of my case ??

Please share your views.
Thanks.


----------



## nikhil_k

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Greetings
> 
> I have been reading in several replies that we need to upload Form 80 and 1221 for every individual (16 yrs and above) in our application, Is that correct ?
> 
> My understanding was that the primary applicant needs to fill form 80 and give details of all dependent applicants and form 1221 needs to be filled if there are additional details that needs to be provided..
> 
> can someone please clarify this ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi jasjeet all applicants above 16 should fill both form 80 and 1221.
Evem in 457 application i filled 1221 for myself abd my wife.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Greetings
> 
> I have been reading in several replies that we need to upload Form 80 and 1221 for every individual (16 yrs and above) in our application, Is that correct ?
> 
> My understanding was that the primary applicant needs to fill form 80 and give details of all dependent applicants and form 1221 needs to be filled if there are additional details that needs to be provided..
> 
> can someone please clarify this ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.




No. Both for each applicant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

andreyx108b said:


> No. Both for each applicant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Andreyx
I am already in Australia, do i need to fill 1221 for myself and wife.
Secondly just i was filling this form, it seems that it is targetting people who are making plans to visit aus...as in question are not made for people who are living in australia.


Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

nikhil_k said:


> Hi Andreyx
> I am already in Australia, do i need to fill 1221 for myself and wife.
> Secondly just i was filling this form, it seems that it is targetting people who are making plans to visit aus...as in question are not made for people who are living in australia.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk




Yes. You need to. Its for both onshore and offshore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakhvinder1

I have gone through Medicals 4 days ago, How would I know that my e-medical reports have been uploaded in my immi account?


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

lakhvinder1 said:


> I have gone through Medicals 4 days ago, How would I know that my e-medical reports have been uploaded in my immi account?


Keep checking your online.immi account, it would display that your medical is clear and no action needed (bla bla bla)

All the best !


----------



## ajitpandey

ajitpandey said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application already.
> 
> I have a questions around one role in my SD.
> 
> In one of my R&R letter, I made a small mistake. In one section, by mistake (copy/paste  ) I have put my role as Senior Software Engineer (which was my previous company designation) instead of Senior System Analyst. My responsibilities are correct though.
> 
> Would this effect my application?
> 
> Do you guys think should I submit form for incorrect information? Or leave it as it is?
> 
> Regards,
> Ajit


Anyone?


----------



## nikhil_k

andreyx108b said:


> Yes. You need to. Its for both onshore and offshore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for clarifying. A quick query where i need some advise.

Im my case DIBP already know about all my details which i filled in 457 forms 
While applying for PR i did not use my part time MBA degree as this was pursued along with the job.

Now in form 80 and 1221 it asks for ALL tertiary education details.
I have gone ahead and shared my mba details as well in these forms. Hope this is ok to do and should not pose any problem.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

lakhvinder1 said:


> I have gone through Medicals 4 days ago, How would I know that my e-medical reports have been uploaded in my immi account?


*Precise, it would be like below:*

Health assessment for xxxx (D.O.B)

Health clearance provided – no action required (xxxxxxx)

All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


----------



## jeyam_555

jigar87 said:


> No Employment verification


Good, out of curiosity, what employment documents you have submitted for lodging Visa. How you shown you promotion details in same organization in immiaccount or form 80

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jigar87

jeyam_555 said:


> Good, out of curiosity, what employment documents you have submitted for lodging Visa. How you shown you promotion details in same organization in immiaccount or form 80
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


In my case it was very simple..I kind of had one designation per organisation. In my first company I had 2 designation but I did not need to show that because anyways ACS had deducted first 2 years from experience.

So for me there was no need to show promotions or different designation in same organisation.


----------



## lakhvinder1

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> *Precise, it would be like below:*
> 
> Health assessment for xxxx (D.O.B)
> 
> Health clearance provided – no action required (xxxxxxx)
> 
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.


Thanks,

I have not lodged my visa application so far, should i lodge before my e-medicals are uploaded. or I should wait.


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

lakhvinder1 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I have not lodged my visa application so far, should i lodge before my e-medicals are uploaded. or I should wait.


I am not sure on your ask, my understanding is that we can generate HAP ID which is needed for medical only after we submit / lodge our application


----------



## krrish123

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> I am not sure on your ask, my understanding is that we can generate HAP ID which is needed for medical only after we submit / lodge our application


You can generate HAP id before lodging. For this, one major condition is before you doing your medicals, you should not lodge your application


----------



## lakhvinder1

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> I am not sure on your ask, my understanding is that we can generate HAP ID which is needed for medical only after we submit / lodge our application


Actually we are allowed to go for medicals even before we lodge visa application. However once we lodge the application, it is recommended to wait for CO to ask else it would delay the process.

I had booked my medical even before my invite came(because of my extensive travel). Now I am confused whether to wait for emedicals to upload.


----------



## andreyx108b

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> I am not sure on your ask, my understanding is that we can generate HAP ID which is needed for medical only after we submit / lodge our application




It can be generated at any time. Before or after. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

lakhvinder1 said:


> Actually we are allowed to go for medicals even before we lodge visa application. However once we lodge the application, it is recommended to wait for CO to ask else it would delay the process.
> 
> 
> 
> I had booked my medical even before my invite came(because of my extensive travel). Now I am confused whether to wait for emedicals to upload.




Recommended by who? 

Cases with prior medicals, are sbject to direct grants 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajitpandey

ajitpandey said:


> Anyone?


Hi Guys,

Please let me know. So that i can fill 1023 form and submit.

Regards,
Ajit


----------



## peedus

ajitpandey said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please let me know. So that i can fill 1023 form and submit.
> 
> Regards,
> Ajit


Do not take any chances. I suggest to fill the form and upload.


----------



## Telecomaster

MonicaK said:


> Congrats Telecomaster


Thanks Monika, our timelines were almost the same


----------



## aussieby2016

lakhvinder1 said:


> Actually we are allowed to go for medicals even before we lodge visa application. However once we lodge the application, it is recommended to wait for CO to ask else it would delay the process.
> 
> I had booked my medical even before my invite came(because of my extensive travel). Now I am confused whether to wait for emedicals to upload.


No you are incorrect....one does not need to wait for CO to ask for medicals....on the contrary if you wait it delays the process as by the time CO comes to ur case, u might have completed your medicals.....


----------



## summy1986

Hi Experts, I have small question. I lodged my case on 24 Aug..... submitted medical and PCC till 6 Sep..... its been 68 days today and there is no CO contact or any assessment process mail.... my application is in "Received".... 1) I quit my job on 30 Sep, currently looking for new opportunity. I informed DIBP by filing Form 1022. Does being unemployed affect my case ?? 2) Since its been no information from 68 days, should I write to DIBP asking status of my case ?? Please share your views. Thanks.


----------



## jeyam_555

jigar87 said:


> In my case it was very simple..I kind of had one designation per organisation. In my first company I had 2 designation but I did not need to show that because anyways ACS had deducted first 2 years from experience.
> 
> So for me there was no need to show promotions or different designation in same organisation.


Thanks for the reply, just curious to know what documents you provided as a part of work experience since you didn't get employment verification which helps to be used as guidelines. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jigar87

jeyam_555 said:


> Thanks for the reply, just curious to know what documents you provided as a part of work experience since you didn't get employment verification which helps to be used as guidelines.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Here is the full list,


ACS Assessment
Offer Letters/Contract of all employers (in case of yearly contracts, upload all contracts even if employer is same)
Reference letters from all employers
Payslip - Uploaded 1 pay slip per quarter and also uploaded Bank statements having entry of those Salary. (Yes I had salary slips of all 6 years  I only had missing bank statement for few months of year 2012, rest all I had it)
Updated Resume - making sure no gaps and everything is in line with reference letters
Tax returns for every year
Marksheets and Degree certificate for Higher Secondary, Bachelors and Masters.
Birth Certificate
Form 80 and Form 1221
PCC for India and Hong Kong (had also uploaded the receipts for PCC under "Evidence of Intention to Obtain")
Hong Kong Work visa copy
PTE Score
Passport

====
For Spouse (did not claim for Spouse points)


Birth Certificate
Form 80 and 1221
PCC for India and Hong Kong (had also uploaded the receipts for PCC under "Evidence of Intention to Obtain")
Hong Kong Dependent Visa copy
Marriage Certificate
Marriage Certificate Affaidavit
PTE score
Passport


----------



## jeyam_555

Thanks for your time and explanation. Best wishes for your future endeavors

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

Any grants today?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

only 2 as per immitracker


----------



## Neyogasgas

Keep hope alive 

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

nikhil_k said:


> Thanks for clarifying. A quick query where i need some advise.
> 
> Im my case DIBP already know about all my details which i filled in 457 forms
> While applying for PR i did not use my part time MBA degree as this was pursued along with the job.
> 
> Now in form 80 and 1221 it asks for ALL tertiary education details.
> I have gone ahead and shared my mba details as well in these forms. Hope this is ok to do and should not pose any problem.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Dear experts request your help....on above shared query.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## lakhvinder1

andreyx108b said:


> Recommended by who?
> 
> Cases with prior medicals, are sbject to direct grants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I am a regular reader of this thread, so experts like you always come to rescue for people like me 

So should i wait for medicals to upload and or go ahead with visa lodge?


----------



## krrish123

nikhil_k said:


> Dear experts request your help....on above shared query.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


It's better to show all education details rather hiding something. Since you did MBA in correspondence/part time, it will not affect you as you worked full time during that time. Have you mentioned this degree in immi account and EOI as well? 

Anyway, confirm with seniors once!


----------



## krrish123

lakhvinder1 said:


> Well I am a regular reader of this thread, so experts like you always come to rescue for people like me
> 
> So should i wait for medicals to upload and or go ahead with visa lodge?


I recommend to lodge first as you are in hurry to lodge and then get HAP id and go for medicals before CO allocation.


----------



## krrish123

krrish123 said:


> I recommend to lodge first as you are in hurry to lodge and then get HAP id and go for medicals before CO allocation.


In case, if you already lodged, then wait for medicals to be uploaded from the clinic, and then download updated emedical information sheet, and then lodge.


----------



## nikhil_k

krrish123 said:


> It's better to show all education details rather hiding something. Since you did MBA in correspondence/part time, it will not affect you as you worked full time during that time. Have you mentioned this degree in immi account and EOI as well?
> 
> Anyway, confirm with seniors once!


No i have not disclosed this in my eoi or visa application as i was not claiming points for this education.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## lakhvinder1

krrish123 said:


> I recommend to lodge first as you are in hurry to lodge and then get HAP id and go for medicals before CO allocation.


I am not in a hurry to lodge just trying to know more so that I don't make any mistake.

My medical has already taken place on 27th Oct however I don't know what to do next. In my immi account, it's showing 'incomplete"


----------



## jeyam_555

lakhvinder1 said:


> I am not in a hurry to lodge just trying to know more so that I don't make any mistake.
> 
> My medical has already taken place on 27th Oct however I don't know what to do next. In my immi account, it's showing 'incomplete"


If you click you health application in immi account it can show you the status whether health clearance is provided or not for each applicant. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PakiUser

Can you please clarify, how to generate HAP ID?


----------



## jeyam_555

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555

The below link is self explanatory
http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tecolima

lakhvinder1 said:


> I am not in a hurry to lodge just trying to know more so that I don't make any mistake.
> 
> My medical has already taken place on 27th Oct however I don't know what to do next. In my immi account, it's showing 'incomplete"


lakhvinder1, it does not mean that the clinic had not uploaded the results. 
Click on your 189 visa application and, on the top left of the page, click on "view health assessment". Mine shows the message:

"Health assessment for XXXX NAME XXX (XX Date of Birth)
Health clearance provided – no action required (XXXXXXXX)
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."

If you have the same message, you are good to go!

Cheers.


----------



## lakhvinder1

tecolima said:


> lakhvinder1, it does not mean that the clinic had not uploaded the results.
> Click on your 189 visa application and, on the top left of the page, click on "view health assessment". Mine shows the message:
> 
> "Health assessment for XXXX NAME XXX (XX Date of Birth)
> Health clearance provided – no action required (XXXXXXXX)
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."
> 
> If you have the same message, you are good to go!
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks for clarification. Seems that link is not visible. When i open my immiaccount, it show me 2 applications. one for visa and other for health. Then there is a button belwo to 'submit applications' Do i need to submit health declaration from main page?


----------



## krrish123

lakhvinder1 said:


> I am not in a hurry to lodge just trying to know more so that I don't make any mistake.
> 
> My medical has already taken place on 27th Oct however I don't know what to do next. In my immi account, it's showing 'incomplete"


Being in a hurry is not bad. Even I was in a hurry to lodge my visa. 

We should not see in that (incomplete).
Click your TRN(reference no.) (ERHXXXXX) against your health 'my application declarations'. And click 'view health assessment' and if 'no action required' is there, click 'print summary', you can download a pdf and upload it in health section of your visa.


----------



## jeyam_555

lakhvinder1 said:


> Thanks for clarification. Seems that link is not visible. When i open my immiaccount, it show me 2 applications. one for visa and other for health. Then there is a button belwo to 'submit applications' Do i need to submit health declaration from main page?


If you open the my health declaration application rather visa application, you will find health assessment of each applicant, under which if you click view health assessment, you can find status as mentioned

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tecolima

krrish123 said:


> Being in a hurry is not bad. Even I was in a hurry to lodge my visa.
> 
> We should not see in that (incomplete).
> Click your TRN(reference no.) (ERHXXXXX) against your health 'my application declarations'. And click 'view health assessment' and if 'no action required' is there, click 'print summary', you can download a pdf and upload it in health section of your visa.


My fellows, 

just after the login page, there are a list of information. There they provided an information about the "incomplete" status for My Health Declarations, which is:

"MY HEALTH DECLARATIONS ISSUES My Health Declarations forms that have been submitted to the department are incorrectly displaying a status of incomplete within ImmiAccount. The incorrect status will not affect the health examination process."

Cheers


----------



## edkit

Please tel how many of them here applied for PR on their own???
Is it possible to do it by ourselves???
Also I have doubts about Employment reference letter. Can someone help me??


----------



## Telecomaster

jigar87 said:


> I am extremely happy to write this message, today morning at 9AM HK time (6.30AM IST) got the most awaited golden email !!
> 
> Adding my timeline in message for tapatalk folks
> 
> In this whole process my worst phase was when I applied for India PCC from bls India in Hong Kong. Everything in this PR journey moved extremely smoothly for me except India PCC.
> 
> BIG THANKS to this forum and all the seniors on this forum, this forum was one of the reasons I didn't even think about hiring a agent.
> 
> Case handled by Adelaide team !!
> 
> *261312*
> (AGE: 25-32)
> *JUN-2016*
> 28- PTE Academic (L90 R88 W84 S90)
> 10- ACS Applied
> 23- ACS Result (Positive with 261399)(my mistake)
> 25- ACS Review Applied
> *JUL 2016*
> 07- ACS Result (Positive with 261312)
> 09- EOI Submitted (70 points)
> *AUG-2016*
> 03- ITA :rockon:
> 07- Visa Lodged (all docs except PCC, Medical, Form 80, 1221)
> 13- Medical done,Form 80 and 1221
> 31- CO assigned (India and HK PCC)
> *OCT-2016*
> 06- Uploaded PCC
> 31- GRANT
> IED- Aug 2017


congrats man :clap2:


----------



## krrish123

edkit said:


> Please tel how many of them here applied for PR on their own???
> Is it possible to do it by ourselves???
> Also I have doubts about Employment reference letter. Can someone help me??


Hi. Ping me in private. I can guide you from scratch!


----------



## vikaschandra

ajitpandey said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application already.
> 
> I have a questions around one role in my SD.
> 
> In one of my R&R letter, I made a small mistake. In one section, by mistake (copy/paste  ) I have put my role as Senior Software Engineer (which was my previous company designation) instead of Senior System Analyst. My responsibilities are correct though.
> 
> Would this effect my application?
> 
> Do you guys think should I submit form for incorrect information? Or leave it as it is?
> 
> Regards,
> Ajit


Yes Ajit in case of employment verification it could have an impact I would suggest you get a corrected SD and upload it.


----------



## vikaschandra

summy1986 said:


> Hi Experts, I have small question. I lodged my case on 24 Aug..... submitted medical and PCC till 6 Sep..... its been 68 days today and there is no CO contact or any assessment process mail.... my application is in "Received".... 1) I quit my job on 30 Sep, currently looking for new opportunity. I informed DIBP by filing Form 1022. Does being unemployed affect my case ?? 2) Since its been no information from 68 days, should I write to DIBP asking status of my case ?? Please share your views. Thanks.


No being unemployed does not have any impact whatsoever on the visa application. You should at least for 90 days to be completed prior to making a call or write to them


----------



## vikaschandra

nikhil_k said:


> Dear experts request your help....on above shared query.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


No problem with that


----------



## vikaschandra

nikhil_k said:


> No i have not disclosed this in my eoi or visa application as i was not claiming points for this education.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


As said it should be ok I have seen a similar case as yours where the MBA was not mentioned in the EOI but later the person did add it on the application and the case was through without any scrutiny to Grant


----------



## vikaschandra

lakhvinder1 said:


> I am not in a hurry to lodge just trying to know more so that I don't make any mistake.
> 
> My medical has already taken place on 27th Oct however I don't know what to do next. In my immi account, it's showing 'incomplete"


check the eMedical Client for details - https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## ajitpandey

vikaschandra said:


> Yes Ajit in case of employment verification it could have an impact I would suggest you get a corrected SD and upload it.


Thanks for reply. 

So I should make another SD with updated designation and upload it. even though it will be kind of duplicate since I have already uploaded that letter?

Any naming convention should I follow while naming this new letter?


----------



## vikaschandra

ajitpandey said:


> Thanks for reply.
> 
> So I should make another SD with updated designation and upload it. even though it will be kind of duplicate since I have already uploaded that letter?
> 
> Any naming convention should I follow while naming this new letter?


Yes do that just name it as *xxxxxx _New*


----------



## ajitpandey

vikaschandra said:


> Yes do that just name it as *xxxxxx _New*


Thanks for the info. One last question: Can the format be different in the new SD?
In previous SD, I missed to mention title of my colleague? Can I add that now?


----------



## ronkar12

jeyam_555 said:


> Thanks again, SD format means you have divided your designation in SD as well
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yes, I held two designations. I gave separate R&R for them in the SD.


----------



## ronkar12

lakhvinder1 said:


> I am not in a hurry to lodge just trying to know more so that I don't make any mistake.
> 
> My medical has already taken place on 27th Oct however I don't know what to do next. In my immi account, it's showing 'incomplete"


Information from DIBP website...

"How do I find out if I will meet the health requirement before applying?
My Health Declarations is not designed for you to get an opinion from us about whether you meet the health requirement before lodging a visa application. You must not attempt to use this service in order to get a pre-visa health assessment.
If a significant health condition is identified by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth as part of the immigration health assessment process, a final opinion on your case will not be provided until after you have lodged a visa application.
See: Assessment of Health Examination Results
Important: You will not be advised of your results until after you have lodged a visa application."

So I guess the medical results will be known only after lodging the application.
Please correct me if I have understood wrong...


----------



## vikaschandra

ajitpandey said:


> Thanks for the info. One last question: Can the format be different in the new SD?
> In previous SD, I missed to mention title of my colleague? Can I add that now?


Absolutely you can and should provide as much evidence that can confirm the employment


----------



## edkit

Hi Do u have time to discuss??


----------



## edkit

edkit said:


> Hi Do u have time to discuss??


Krrish123 i couldnt send u PM


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Good night all wish you all speedy grant today

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

apbalamani said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Congratulations for those who received the grant. I am still in the waiting list . It has been more than 6 months since we apply for visa 189 with 65 points during the month of April 2016. Does anyone of you have any update for the profile 263111? I have heard about the cut off of this profile target for the year 2016-2017. Will it be the problem of causing the delay? Our CO contacted on May and we provided the PTE result as requested. Later there is no updates at all. Really worried that status still shows as assessment in progress only.




Asked me for PTE scores and its been 11 months. Still nothing


----------



## dakshch

Day 330. 

11 months.

NOTHING


----------



## pyderyckel

Hi Guys,
I just wanted to share my timeline for my visa 189.
18/05/2016 PTE-A pearson test of english
26/05/2016 Vetassess application sent
12/07/2016 Vetassess assessment completed
12/07/2016 Skillselect created, expression of interest
19/07/2016 Invitation to apply for PR
24/07/2016 Application paid for
18/08/2016 Communication from GSM Brisbane, asked for documents + Medical
16/09/2016 Medical (Brussels)
28/09/2016 Communication from GSM Brisbane, need a new belgian police cert
19/10/2016 PR granted

So it took exactly three months, despite having delayed the process myself by about 6 weeks (I didnt have all the documents uploaded yet when the case officer contacted me and then I was working abroad, and I couldnt get my medical done right away.
I didnt have to fill out the doc regarding all my stays abroad and all of my jobs, that s a relief!
I have to say that they were very fast, very efficient ( once you submit what they ask for, they seem to get back to you within two weeks). Overall a much better experience with australian immigration than canadian immigration!
Good luck to you all, and don't lose hope


----------



## FFacs

dakshch said:


> Day 330.
> 
> 11 months.
> 
> NOTHING


And yet the very next post is singing the praises of an efficient system. That's what's so scary for those who just applied and frustrating for those caught in a 1 year process: there seems to be no rhyme or reason.

All the best to you.


----------



## pyderyckel

Well it was an application for one person only, and coming from Europe,surely it worked in my favour.
Australia seems to really make a difference between low and high risks countries. Furthermore, all case officers are different, some are probably more efficient than others...


----------



## nikhil_k

vikaschandra said:


> As said it should be ok I have seen a similar case as yours where the MBA was not mentioned in the EOI but later the person did add it on the application and the case was through without any scrutiny to Grant


Thanks vikas...this helps a lot.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

pyderyckel said:


> Well it was an application for one person only, and coming from Europe,surely it worked in my favour.
> Australia seems to really make a difference between low and high risks countries. Furthermore, all case officers are different, some are probably more efficient than others...


Naturally I hope that coming from Europe helped. It does seem terribly random though. One poster here the other day related that he and a flatmate with identical experience lodged on the same day. One got it within a few weeks, the other took months.

Congratulations though.


----------



## nikhil_k

edkit said:


> Krrish123 i couldnt send u PM


Yes it is possible to file the PR on your own without an agent. Key thing is you need to research a lot, read forums, formulate your doubts and ask them to people here. I suggest you start reading the PR story of applicants on expat forum...that will be a good starting point.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

Hi expats...is there a way to see and check what we filled in our 17 page visa application after application comes in Received status. Actually i am fillong form 80 and 1221 and want to double check that all info is in line what we gave them earlier.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duchessroye

In immii account, go to the view application status option and you will see a "view application" link from when it was submitted. It will generate a PDF for viewing


----------



## roshand79

dakshch said:


> Day 330.
> 
> 11 months.
> 
> NOTHING




Hi daksh 

What's your claimed points and have you tried to contact dibp ??






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roshand79

dakshch said:


> Asked me for PTE scores and its been 11 months. Still nothing




How have you sent PTE scores?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

It's been a month since I lodged my application. Not even a peep  

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## saladdin

gonnabeexpat said:


> It's been a month since I lodged my application. Not even a peep
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Patience my friend, all in good time..


----------



## sultan_azam

roshand79 said:


> How have you sent PTE scores?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


login to pearson account

send scores to Department of Immigration and Border Protection


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Any grants today?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## raghesh

It’s been 211 days since I lodged the visa. Called DIBP last week and as usual reply was to check the website as that’s the only information even they have handy.
Then I told that its more than 200 days and I haven’t heard anything back from case officer, then he (Call center executive) was kind enough to dig my case and told that it was pending with some verification and the last time case officer looked into my case was on August.
He also confirmed that there is nothing pending from my side.
Seeing yesterday’s thread I’m confused regarding Form 80 and 1221.
I have submitted only Form 80, not 1221, and that too only for myself. I have my kid and wife as non-travelling dependents.
When case officer contacted me requesting documents, only form 80 was requested and that too only for me.
Do I need to upload Form 1221 and 80 for my wife too? 
______________________________________________
ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
ACS approved : 29 February 2016
Total Points : 65
EOI invitation: 09 Mar 2016
Visa Lodged : 4 April 2016
CO contact: 9 April 2016 - Adelaide
Last document updated: 24 April 2016
Contacted DIBP: 22 June 2016
Employment Verification (1 out of 3): 12 July 2016
Extra documents like Salary slips, Form 16, Marriage photo uploaded – 04 Oct 2016
Grant: ?


----------



## sultan_azam

raghesh said:


> It’s been 211 days since I lodged the visa. Called DIBP last week and as usual reply was to check the website as that’s the only information even they have handy.
> Then I told that its more than 200 days and I haven’t heard anything back from case officer, then he (Call center executive) was kind enough to dig my case and told that it was pending with some verification and the last time case officer looked into my case was on August.
> He also confirmed that there is nothing pending from my side.
> Seeing yesterday’s thread I’m confused regarding Form 80 and 1221.
> I have submitted only Form 80, not 1221, and that too only for myself. I have my kid and wife as non-travelling dependents.
> When case officer contacted me requesting documents, only form 80 was requested and that too only for me.
> Do I need to upload Form 1221 and 80 for my wife too?
> ______________________________________________
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS approved : 29 February 2016
> Total Points : 65
> EOI invitation: 09 Mar 2016
> Visa Lodged : 4 April 2016
> CO contact: 9 April 2016 - Adelaide
> Last document updated: 24 April 2016
> Contacted DIBP: 22 June 2016
> Employment Verification (1 out of 3): 12 July 2016
> Extra documents like Salary slips, Form 16, Marriage photo uploaded – 04 Oct 2016
> Grant: ?


not required if wife and kid are not included in your visa application as migrating members


----------



## gonnabeexpat

raghesh said:


> It’s been 211 days since I lodged the visa. Called DIBP last week and as usual reply was to check the website as that’s the only information even they have handy.
> Then I told that its more than 200 days and I haven’t heard anything back from case officer, then he (Call center executive) was kind enough to dig my case and told that it was pending with some verification and the last time case officer looked into my case was on August.
> He also confirmed that there is nothing pending from my side.
> Seeing yesterday’s thread I’m confused regarding Form 80 and 1221.
> I have submitted only Form 80, not 1221, and that too only for myself. I have my kid and wife as non-travelling dependents.
> When case officer contacted me requesting documents, only form 80 was requested and that too only for me.
> Do I need to upload Form 1221 and 80 for my wife too?
> ______________________________________________
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS approved : 29 February 2016
> Total Points : 65
> EOI invitation: 09 Mar 2016
> Visa Lodged : 4 April 2016
> CO contact: 9 April 2016 - Adelaide
> Last document updated: 24 April 2016
> Contacted DIBP: 22 June 2016
> Employment Verification (1 out of 3): 12 July 2016
> Extra documents like Salary slips, Form 16, Marriage photo uploaded – 04 Oct 2016
> Grant: ?


How much points did you claim for employment ?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## raghesh

sultan_azam said:


> not required if wife and kid are not included in your visa application as migrating members


Ok. Do I need to submit it now (1221)?


----------



## raghesh

gonnabeexpat said:


> How much points did you claim for employment ?
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


10 points. Only in 1 out of 3 companies, verification was done. It may be because for rest of the companies I have provided reference letters and for the other one it was an affidavit.


----------



## sultan_azam

raghesh said:


> Ok. Do I need to submit it now (1221)?


similar rule applies to form 1221 also


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*189 Lodged on 30Sep*

Folks,

189 Lodged on 30Sep.
32 days have passed - no contact from DIBP yet.
No call from AHC.
No feedback from old companies and my referrers regarding employments verification.

:confused2:


----------



## abhishektandon

Hi ,

Do the spouse has to appear for IELTS exam for 189 visa even if the main applicant is not availing 5 points of spouse. If yes then how much band?


----------



## Mudassar_SM

abhishektandon said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Do the spouse has to appear for IELTS exam for 189 visa even if the main applicant is not availing 5 points of spouse. If yes then how much band?


If you are not claiming points for partner - then no need.
Bu you have to prove your spouse's functional English proficiency , which can be done by getting a letter from her college stating that her course was done in english with principal sign and seal on college letter head (highest degree )


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Iam in the same position as you are 30 days and nothing  

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

abhishektandon said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Do the spouse has to appear for IELTS exam for 189 visa even if the main applicant is not availing 5 points of spouse. If yes then how much band?


 if you are not claiming spouse points than you have to show FUNCTIONAL ENGLISH PROOF, this can be done if you have a letter from spouse's university/college stating language of instruction during graduation program was ENGLISH

if you cant get this letter than spouse may have to take up IELTS/PTE or other test and get IELTS 4.5 or PTE 30

How can I prove I have functional English?


----------



## Mudassar_SM

gonnabeexpat said:


> Iam in the same position as you are 30 days and nothing
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


Yes Dude,
Saw ur status in MYIMMITRACKER...

Hope, wish and PRAY we both get the golden email by this week.


----------



## summy1986

Mudassar_SM said:


> Folks,
> 
> 189 Lodged on 30Sep.
> 32 days have passed - no contact from DIBP yet.
> No call from AHC.
> No feedback from old companies and my referrers regarding employments verification.
> 
> :confused2:


Its been 69 days here....


----------



## summy1986

Dear Experts... I resigned after one month of visa lodge... Currently looking for new opportunity.... Does it going to affect my applcation any how...... ?????
I have informed CO about this...


----------



## lp.pant

Hello Folks,

I have received EOI invite for 189 visa with 70 points on Oct 12th 2016 in category 261313 and lodged visa the same day. Still awaiting CO Contact.

My EOI points breakup:
Education: 15 points
Experience: 15 points (8+ years)
Age: 30 points (25-32)
English : 10 points

Now, I realise that in my skill assessment document, ACS have deducted 2 years for suitability criteria(Computer Engineering ICT Major). So, I should have entered 6+ years of experience in EOI and should get 10 points for work experience instead. 

So, my EOI points total should have been 65. I was not looking to overclaim, rather it was purely a mistake in my understanding of what should be entered in EOI.
Nevertheless, I am eligible for invite with 65 points also. 

How can I redeem this situation? Should I fill incorrect information form 1023 and update experience there? Again, No CO contact yet.

Not sure what will happen with my Visa fee if DIBP refuse visa and ask me to put another EOI.

Please help if anyone has prior experience with this situation.

Thanks 
Lalit


----------



## summy1986

Dear Experts... I resigned after one month of visa lodge... Currently looking for new opportunity.... Does it going to affect my applcation any how...... ?????
I have informed CO about this...


----------



## sultan_azam

summy1986 said:


> Dear Experts... I resigned after one month of visa lodge... Currently looking for new opportunity.... Does it going to affect my applcation any how...... ?????
> I have informed CO about this...


i hope you have informed this change via immiaccount or form 1022

this wont have any effect on visa decision


----------



## summy1986

lp.pant said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I have received EOI invite for 189 visa with 70 points on Oct 12th 2016 in category 261313 and lodged visa the same day. Still awaiting CO Contact.
> 
> My EOI points breakup:
> Education: 15 points
> Experience: 15 points (8+ years)
> Age: 30 points (25-32)
> English : 10 points
> 
> Now, I realise that in my skill assessment document, ACS have deducted 2 years for suitability criteria(Computer Engineering ICT Major). So, I should have entered 6+ years of experience in EOI and should get 10 points for work experience instead.
> 
> So, my EOI points total should have been 65. I was not looking to overclaim, rather it was purely a mistake in my understanding of what should be entered in EOI.
> Nevertheless, I am eligible for invite with 65 points also.
> 
> How can I redeem this situation? Should I fill incorrect information form 1023 and update experience there? Again, No CO contact yet.
> 
> Not sure what will happen with my Visa fee if DIBP refuse visa and ask me to put another EOI.
> 
> Please help if anyone has prior experience with this situation.
> 
> Thanks
> Lalit



As per my understanding, you should withdraw your application and claim refund... you will get your refund this way.... and lodge EOI again with correct details....


----------



## orange siera

momentum said:


> Anyone recently got assigned a CO to his/her application? My visa lodge date is Sp 27th, anyone with CO assigned around this date?


Hi, Firstly Congrats :thumb:
Considering you got a Direct Grant, just a few questions. Did the status on your immi account change from Received to anything else. Was there any CO contact. Did you have any other dependent that might be moving with you. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sultan_azam

lp.pant said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I have received EOI invite for 189 visa with 70 points on Oct 12th 2016 in category 261313 and lodged visa the same day. Still awaiting CO Contact.
> 
> My EOI points breakup:
> Education: 15 points
> Experience: 15 points (8+ years)
> Age: 30 points (25-32)
> English : 10 points
> 
> Now, I realise that in my skill assessment document, ACS have deducted 2 years for suitability criteria(Computer Engineering ICT Major). So, I should have entered 6+ years of experience in EOI and should get 10 points for work experience instead.
> 
> So, my EOI points total should have been 65. I was not looking to overclaim, rather it was purely a mistake in my understanding of what should be entered in EOI.
> Nevertheless, I am eligible for invite with 65 points also.
> 
> How can I redeem this situation? Should I fill incorrect information form 1023 and update experience there? Again, No CO contact yet.
> 
> Not sure what will happen with my Visa fee if DIBP refuse visa and ask me to put another EOI.
> 
> Please help if anyone has prior experience with this situation.
> 
> Thanks
> Lalit



they will understand the mistake, hope you have provided form 1023 by now, it is too early to predict CO allocation

all the best


----------



## summy1986

sultan_azam said:


> i hope you have informed this change via immiaccount or form 1022
> 
> this wont have any effect on visa decision


Yes , Informed the change by filling form 1022 and submitted it in immiaccount...


----------



## sultan_azam

summy1986 said:


> Yes , Informed the change by filling form 1022 and submitted it in immiaccount...


wait and ... all the best


----------



## orange siera

behlvipul said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was in Australia for about six months last year. I have paid Australian tax and have a tax return doc as well. Shall I upload it as well or its not really mandatory ?


Hi, Firstly Congrats 
Considering you got a Direct Grant, just a few questions. Did the status on your immi account change from Received to anything else. Was there any CO contact. Did you have any other dependent that might be moving with you. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Mudassar_SM said:


> Yes Dude,
> Saw ur status in MYIMMITRACKER...
> 
> Hope, wish and PRAY we both get the golden email by this week.


Hopefully :fingerscrossed:. :juggle:


----------



## MSNaveed

*GRANT - Thanks to almighty*

Thank you Almighty..

Friends, today i have got the golden email - Thats the GRANT for me and my family ... Very Very happy to share the news here.. Below is the timeline..

Code: S/w engineer
ACS applied : April 28
Got +ve ACS: May 15 
PTE 1: May 1st week - Dint clear 
PTE 2: May mid - 90/90/78/74
EIO lodged: May last week with 60 pts
EOI updated with +5 points: June last week - now i have 65 points 
Invited: Sept 1
Lodged : Sept 2
Completed uploading all docs: Sept 5
CO 1 contact for employment reference letter and Wife PTE: Sept 13 
Responded with docs and a PTE score with 3 points less: Sept 24
Reminder email 1 : showing interest to pay VAC2 fee: Oct 11
Reminder email 2: Asking for VAC2 invoice : Oct 24
CO 2 contact for VAC2 payment: Invoice sent: Oct 28
Payment done for VAC2: Oct 28
Golden email: GRANT: Nov 1

I know that waiting really kills.. but thank god i am now relaxed.. 

I pray all of us get a direct grant..

Thanks team here who are helping each other.. Thanks thanks and thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

MSNaveed said:


> Thank you Almighty..
> 
> Friends, today i have got the golden email - Thats the GRANT for me and my family ... Very Very happy to share the news here.. Below is the timeline..
> 
> Code: S/w engineer
> ACS applied : April 28
> Got +ve ACS: May 15
> PTE 1: May 1st week - Dint clear
> PTE 2: May mid - 90/90/78/74
> EIO lodged: May last week with 60 pts
> EOI updated with +5 points: June last week - now i have 65 points
> Invited: Sept 1
> Lodged : Sept 2
> Completed uploading all docs: Sept 5
> CO 1 contact for employment reference letter and Wife PTE: Sept 13
> Responded with docs and a PTE score with 3 points less: Sept 24
> Reminder email 1 : showing interest to pay VAC2 fee: Oct 11
> Reminder email 2: Asking for VAC2 invoice : Oct 24
> CO 2 contact for VAC2 payment: Invoice sent: Oct 28
> Payment done for VAC2: Oct 28
> Golden email: GRANT: Nov 1
> 
> I know that waiting really kills.. but thank god i am now relaxed..
> 
> I pray all of us get a direct grant..
> 
> Thanks team here who are helping each other.. Thanks thanks and thanks


congratulations for the grant and thanks for witing timeline


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

MSNaveed said:


> Thank you Almighty..
> 
> Friends, today i have got the golden email - Thats the GRANT for me and my family ... Very Very happy to share the news here.. Below is the timeline..
> 
> Code: S/w engineer
> ACS applied : April 28
> Got +ve ACS: May 15
> PTE 1: May 1st week - Dint clear
> PTE 2: May mid - 90/90/78/74
> EIO lodged: May last week with 60 pts
> EOI updated with +5 points: June last week - now i have 65 points
> Invited: Sept 1
> Lodged : Sept 2
> Completed uploading all docs: Sept 5
> CO 1 contact for employment reference letter and Wife PTE: Sept 13
> Responded with docs and a PTE score with 3 points less: Sept 24
> Reminder email 1 : showing interest to pay VAC2 fee: Oct 11
> Reminder email 2: Asking for VAC2 invoice : Oct 24
> CO 2 contact for VAC2 payment: Invoice sent: Oct 28
> Payment done for VAC2: Oct 28
> Golden email: GRANT: Nov 1
> 
> I know that waiting really kills.. but thank god i am now relaxed..
> 
> I pray all of us get a direct grant..
> 
> Thanks team here who are helping each other.. Thanks thanks and thanks


Congratulations...

All the best for your future plans and endeavors.


----------



## MSNaveed

Thank you


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

lp.pant said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I have received EOI invite for 189 visa with 70 points on Oct 12th 2016 in category 261313 and lodged visa the same day. Still awaiting CO Contact.
> 
> My EOI points breakup:
> Education: 15 points
> Experience: 15 points (8+ years)
> Age: 30 points (25-32)
> English : 10 points
> 
> Now, I realise that in my skill assessment document, ACS have deducted 2 years for suitability criteria(Computer Engineering ICT Major). So, I should have entered 6+ years of experience in EOI and should get 10 points for work experience instead.
> 
> So, my EOI points total should have been 65. I was not looking to overclaim, rather it was purely a mistake in my understanding of what should be entered in EOI.
> Nevertheless, I am eligible for invite with 65 points also.
> 
> How can I redeem this situation? Should I fill incorrect information form 1023 and update experience there? Again, No CO contact yet.
> 
> Not sure what will happen with my Visa fee if DIBP refuse visa and ask me to put another EOI.
> 
> Please help if anyone has prior experience with this situation.
> 
> Thanks
> Lalit


Greetings

My understanding was that the DIBP / system will automatically fetch the points for education and work experience from ACS (or any other), as these systems are interconnected / integrated with each other... However if you are seeing it otherwise then I guess what experts have suggested is the right thing.,.,..

Good luck !


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

lakhvinder1 said:


> I am not in a hurry to lodge just trying to know more so that I don't make any mistake.
> 
> My medical has already taken place on 27th Oct however I don't know what to do next. In my immi account, it's showing 'incomplete"



Irrespective of what others have shared, please note that the results usually updates after 4-5 business days, In our case, we gave the tests on 22nd Oct and the same were updated on 27th only.

I am not sure if for you the same will be uploaded only after you LODGE the application or not...


----------



## KunalT

Hello folks, 

Need a small help. I have lodged visa on Sept 21 under 189 under Accountant (general). CO contact from Brisbane office on Oct 13 asking to send PTE scores to DIPB (did it same day), Form 80 for me and my wife (uploaded on Oct 25) and additional docs for employment reference at my present organisation. 

NowI I have already submitted the following docs for employment reference:
a. 4 payslips for every year for last 6 years including the latest one. 
b. Tax returns for all years
c. Form 16 for all years
d. Bank statement showing salary credits
e. Statutory declaration detailing R&R
f. Declaration from senior colleague confirming R&R
g. Appointment letter
h. Promotion letters
i. Reference letter on company letterhead stating designation and joining date

All these docs were uploaded upfront. So I am unable to understand what additional docs are required. I have dropped a mail asking for clarification on Oct 20 but still no revert. I called DIPB but was told CO will look at it only after completion of 28 days. 

Now my query is whether I need to click information provided button before the expiry of 28 days time line provided by CO despite pending clarification on additional docs required? What happens if I don't click on information provided button? 

Regards


----------



## gonnabeexpat

MSNaveed said:


> Thank you Almighty..
> 
> Friends, today i have got the golden email - Thats the GRANT for me and my family ... Very Very happy to share the news here.. Below is the timeline..
> 
> Code: S/w engineer
> ACS applied : April 28
> Got +ve ACS: May 15
> PTE 1: May 1st week - Dint clear
> PTE 2: May mid - 90/90/78/74
> EIO lodged: May last week with 60 pts
> EOI updated with +5 points: June last week - now i have 65 points
> Invited: Sept 1
> Lodged : Sept 2
> Completed uploading all docs: Sept 5
> CO 1 contact for employment reference letter and Wife PTE: Sept 13
> Responded with docs and a PTE score with 3 points less: Sept 24
> Reminder email 1 : showing interest to pay VAC2 fee: Oct 11
> Reminder email 2: Asking for VAC2 invoice : Oct 24
> CO 2 contact for VAC2 payment: Invoice sent: Oct 28
> Payment done for VAC2: Oct 28
> Golden email: GRANT: Nov 1
> 
> I know that waiting really kills.. but thank god i am now relaxed..
> 
> I pray all of us get a direct grant..
> 
> Thanks team here who are helping each other.. Thanks thanks and thanks


Congratulations naveed, could you please share the list of documents that you uploaded for proof of employment?


----------



## orange siera

krrish123 said:


> It's better to show all education details rather hiding something. Since you did MBA in correspondence/part time, it will not affect you as you worked full time during that time. Have you mentioned this degree in immi account and EOI as well?
> 
> Anyway, confirm with seniors once!


Hi, Any change in the status from received to anything else ?


----------



## MSNaveed

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations naveed, could you please share the list of documents that you uploaded for proof of employment?


I submitted:

Form 16s of all years.
Offer letters.
Relieving letter
Previous org - 3 payslips
Present org - 10-12 payslips
Ref letter of previous org on stamp paper
Ref letter of present org on letter head
Recent hike letter


----------



## FFacs

sultan_azam said:


> they will understand the mistake, hope you have provided form 1023 by now, it is too early to predict CO allocation
> 
> all the best


Really? That's a very bold statement to make and, without wishing to be rude, one that you really shouldn't be making considering the gravity of the situation.

OP, there may, perhaps, be a small chance that you happen to land on the desk of a cheerful CO who thinks "what the hell, pass". I would guess this is more likely for non pro-rata, but extremely slim. Although you would have been invited in the next round, you actually jumped the queue. They may well take a VERY dim view of this and refuse your application. That would not be good. If you're thinking "it's only a couple of weeks difference" let me remind you that someone in your skillset missed invite by a whisker last round, and now has to leave Australia and his job. I think you should take advice from a professional.


----------



## yadavtinu

Hey friends,
I have submitted the fee for visa and uploaded the documents as well. Yesterday I had gone through the medicals.
I added all documents and confirmed them. Do I have to do anything else to Lodge my application?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

yadavtinu said:


> Hey friends,
> I have submitted the fee for visa and uploaded the documents as well. Yesterday I had gone through the medicals.
> I added all documents and confirmed them. Do I have to do anything else to Lodge my application?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As long as you have uploaded all required documents, you are good.

Wait for CO contact or direct grant.

Health assessment update will be available after 5-6 business days of your medical

Good luck !!


----------



## sultan_azam

FFacs said:


> Really? That's a very bold statement to make and, without wishing to be rude, one that you really shouldn't be making considering the gravity of the situation.
> 
> OP, there may, perhaps, be a small chance that you happen to land on the desk of a cheerful CO who thinks "what the hell, pass". I would guess this is more likely for non pro-rata, but extremely slim. Although you would have been invited in the next round, you actually jumped the queue. They may well take a VERY dim view of this and refuse your application. That would not be good. If you're thinking "it's only a couple of weeks difference" let me remind you that someone in your skillset missed invite by a whisker last round, and now has to leave Australia and his job. I think you should take advice from a professional.


you are correct, but i have seen a case where applicant overclaimed EOI points(70 in his case), later CO himself corrected the applicant and asked consent to reduce EOI points to 65(still eligible), after applicant gave formal consent he got grant in few weeks.

so providing 1023 forehand portrays the image that applicant had done a mistake and may "pass through", mood of case officer is also a deciding factor here, but generally they aren't that much rude


----------



## sultan_azam

yadavtinu said:


> hey friends,
> i have submitted the fee for visa and uploaded the documents as well. Yesterday i had gone through the medicals.
> I added all documents and confirmed them. Do i have to do anything else to lodge my application?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


pcc ??


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> only 2 as per immitracker



Its a hood day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yadavtinu

sultan_azam said:


> pcc ??




Already uploaded 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## binzidd

Members, 
I am yet to apply for my ACS certification of my bachelors. 
I have this question, I am currently working for an IT firm as Data Analytics Consultant. Should I include that in my resume for applying? Some people deny some people say it adds weight to your application. What would be the best solution. ?
***********
Profile
Workex: 2 years 11 months work ex 
Undergrad: Comp Sci
Masters: IT & ITM
PTE : 84 .. Missed 79 in speaking 
A:25y


----------



## yadavtinu

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> As long as you have uploaded all required documents, you are good.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for CO contact or direct grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Health assessment update will be available after 5-6 business days of your medical
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck !!




It seems that I can keep uploading documents till CO contacts. Is it so?
Attach documents link is available.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

yadavtinu said:


> It seems that I can keep uploading documents till CO contacts. Is it so?
> Attach documents link is available.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yea.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

yadavtinu said:


> It seems that I can keep uploading documents till CO contacts. Is it so?
> Attach documents link is available.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it will be available... always


----------



## ajitpandey

vikaschandra said:


> Absolutely you can and should provide as much evidence that can confirm the employment


Thank you for the help. I have submitted new SD as well as form 1023. Hope everything goes well now.


----------



## M.Saleem

Hey. I had applied for 189 visa (as Mechanical Engineer) I have submitted all the documents including PCC and Medical. I was just wondering if some how Mechanical Engineering doesn't make it to 2017-2018 SOL list (as it is flagged occupation) and If my name doesn't came this year (2016-2017). Does that mean I will get rejection automatically? 

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

M.Saleem said:


> Hey. I had applied for 189 visa (as Mechanical Engineer) I have submitted all the documents including PCC and Medical. I was just wondering if some how Mechanical Engineering doesn't make it to 2017-2018 SOL list (as it is flagged occupation) and If my name doesn't came this year (2016-2017). Does that mean I will get rejection automatically?
> 
> Thanks


if it was so than you wouldnt have got invitation in first place.... dont worry... you have applied for visa... it will take time but it will not be the case what you are thinking


----------



## andreyx108b

Once you have ITA - sol list no longer matters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

sultan_azam said:


> you are correct, but i have seen a case where applicant overclaimed EOI points(70 in his case), later CO himself corrected the applicant and asked consent to reduce EOI points to 65(still eligible), after applicant gave formal consent he got grant in few weeks.
> 
> so providing 1023 forehand portrays the image that applicant had done a mistake and may "pass through", mood of case officer is also a deciding factor here, but generally they aren't that much rude


IP : I made the same mistake you made in EOI but i realized my error while filling visa application. I decided to ignore that invite and applied another EOI in same category. During that time I searched every where in several forums and found out one case where the girl made same mistake and lodged the visa just like you. 
Her CO was lenient and told her that this is a grave mistake and she had to tender a letter to dibp stating all facts which showed that she did not do this knowingly. Request to withdraw her application and then asked for fee refund. - She got the fee refund in few days applied another EOI with correct details and lodged visa and got the grant.
Be VERY careful in dealing this case...seek professional help if you need to.
Best of Luck.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

andreyx108b said:


> Its a hood day!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually its 4 and that includes one software engineer :drama:


----------



## qldnomi

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Greetings
> 
> My understanding was that the DIBP / system will automatically fetch the points for education and work experience from ACS (or any other), as these systems are interconnected / integrated with each other... However if you are seeing it otherwise then I guess what experts have suggested is the right thing.,.,..
> 
> Good luck !


Don't miss guide the poor guy. You should not give statements if you are not have knowledge in the particular area. 

DIBP will simply reject the visa application with reason "Point Over claimed". In that scenario that guy will not be able to apply for the fee refund.

In case if the CO is lenient, he will give the option to withdraw and apply for refund.

You should immediately withdraw/refund from this visa application and add a new EOI with correct points.


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Mubarak Naveed Bhai*



MSNaveed said:


> Thank you Almighty..
> 
> Friends, today i have got the golden email - Thats the GRANT for me and my family ... Very Very happy to share the news here.. Below is the timeline..
> 
> Code: S/w engineer
> ACS applied : April 28
> Got +ve ACS: May 15
> PTE 1: May 1st week - Dint clear
> PTE 2: May mid - 90/90/78/74
> EIO lodged: May last week with 60 pts
> EOI updated with +5 points: June last week - now i have 65 points
> Invited: Sept 1
> Lodged : Sept 2
> Completed uploading all docs: Sept 5
> CO 1 contact for employment reference letter and Wife PTE: Sept 13
> Responded with docs and a PTE score with 3 points less: Sept 24
> Reminder email 1 : showing interest to pay VAC2 fee: Oct 11
> Reminder email 2: Asking for VAC2 invoice : Oct 24
> CO 2 contact for VAC2 payment: Invoice sent: Oct 28
> Payment done for VAC2: Oct 28
> Golden email: GRANT: Nov 1
> 
> I know that waiting really kills.. but thank god i am now relaxed..
> 
> I pray all of us get a direct grant..
> 
> Thanks team here who are helping each other.. Thanks thanks and thanks



Mubarak Naveed Bhai.
very Happy for you and your family...
Please pray for all the other brothers waiting for their Grant.
Best wishes and May Allah Bless you with a prosperous future in Oz.


----------



## Manan008

5 weeks completed today. Application still in received.
Skill support asked to give a new form 1221 on 21 October after i put the wrong signature date.


----------



## Manan008

KunalT said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Need a small help. I have lodged visa on Sept 21 under 189 under Accountant (general). CO contact from Brisbane office on Oct 13 asking to send PTE scores to DIPB (did it same day), Form 80 for me and my wife (uploaded on Oct 25) and additional docs for employment reference at my present organisation.
> 
> NowI I have already submitted the following docs for employment reference:
> a. 4 payslips for every year for last 6 years including the latest one.
> b. Tax returns for all years
> c. Form 16 for all years
> d. Bank statement showing salary credits
> e. Statutory declaration detailing R&R
> f. Declaration from senior colleague confirming R&R
> g. Appointment letter
> h. Promotion letters
> i. Reference letter on company letterhead stating designation and joining date
> 
> All these docs were uploaded upfront. So I am unable to understand what additional docs are required. I have dropped a mail asking for clarification on Oct 20 but still no revert. I called DIPB but was told CO will look at it only after completion of 28 days.
> 
> Now my query is whether I need to click information provided button before the expiry of 28 days time line provided by CO despite pending clarification on additional docs required? What happens if I don't click on information provided button?
> 
> Regards



How did you contact dibp or gsm office. Any phone numbers please ?


----------



## expattr

I was also asked for the documents that i have already uploaded. Sent e mail to CO , but there was no response. 

Checked alll docs that i uploaded, realised typo in one of them , obtained new one and uploaded. Then press information provided. If you do not provide the docs he asks for, he will proceed based on the docs he have. 





KunalT said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Need a small help. I have lodged visa on Sept 21 under 189 under Accountant (general). CO contact from Brisbane office on Oct 13 asking to send PTE scores to DIPB (did it same day), Form 80 for me and my wife (uploaded on Oct 25) and additional docs for employment reference at my present organisation.
> 
> NowI I have already submitted the following docs for employment reference:
> a. 4 payslips for every year for last 6 years including the latest one.
> b. Tax returns for all years
> c. Form 16 for all years
> d. Bank statement showing salary credits
> e. Statutory declaration detailing R&R
> f. Declaration from senior colleague confirming R&R
> g. Appointment letter
> h. Promotion letters
> i. Reference letter on company letterhead stating designation and joining date
> 
> All these docs were uploaded upfront. So I am unable to understand what additional docs are required. I have dropped a mail asking for clarification on Oct 20 but still no revert. I called DIPB but was told CO will look at it only after completion of 28 days.
> 
> Now my query is whether I need to click information provided button before the expiry of 28 days time line provided by CO despite pending clarification on additional docs required? What happens if I don't click on information provided button?
> 
> Regards


----------



## Manan008

Hey guys
My ongoing job is from Jan 1 2014 to current. I am still working in the same company.
But while filling the application form during visa lodge there was no option of current or present so i decided to put the visa lodgement date there i.e 27 sept 2016.
Would this be an issue ?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> Hey guys
> My ongoing job is from Jan 1 2014 to current. I am still working in the same company.
> But while filling the application form during visa lodge there was no option of current or present so i decided to put the visa lodgement date there i.e 27 sept 2016.
> Would this be an issue ?


If it's a current job you shout put partial date , which is Sept 2016. It says so in the information pop-up 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

gonnabeexpat said:


> If it's a current job you shout put partial date , which is Sept 2016. It says so in the information pop-up
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


I don't think that should be an issue . But let experts confirm. I gave the from and to dates for my current job as 8 June 2015 to oct 2016

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

gonnabeexpat said:


> If it's a current job you shout put partial date , which is Sept 2016. It says so in the information pop-up
> 
> Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


I have already put the 27th sep date. its been a month.what should i do ?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> I have already put the 27th sep date. its been a month.what should i do ?


Don't know dude, better wait for expert suggestion. 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## lakhvinder1

My Given Name in Passport is LAKHVINDER SINGH and i dont use any surname. In EOI i had used my whole name in Family Name, Now filling the VISA application, should I keep same or put SINGH in family name and LAKHVINDER in given name as one of the example is shown like that for Indian Names.


----------



## BHPS

lakhvinder1 said:


> My Given Name in Passport is LAKHVINDER SINGH and i dont use any surname. In EOI i had used my whole name in Family Name, Now filling the VISA application, should I keep same or put SINGH in family name and LAKHVINDER in given name as one of the example is shown like that for Indian Names.


You should use your name as its written in the Passport.


----------



## asqaslam

Hey guys, 

I have applied for subclass 189 last year but I'm stuck on 60, and the invitations are at 70. In the meantime, my studies in Australia are starting, so I have to apply for a student visa. 

My question is, if I go to Australia now with a student visa and then I'm invited when I reach 70 and before my studies are complete, can I change my visa status from student to PR? I will reach 70 in June 2017.

I would really appreciate a response if anybody has information on this.
Best
Ahmad


----------



## sultan_azam

Manan008 said:


> Hey guys
> My ongoing job is from Jan 1 2014 to current. I am still working in the same company.
> But while filling the application form during visa lodge there was no option of current or present so i decided to put the visa lodgement date there i.e 27 sept 2016.
> Would this be an issue ?


will not be an issue, basically things(points) freeze on the day you are invited... 

all calculations age, english, experience are done till that day


----------



## sultan_azam

asqaslam said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have applied for subclass 189 last year but I'm stuck on 60, and the invitations are at 70. In the meantime, my studies in Australia are starting, so I have to apply for a student visa.
> 
> My question is, if I go to Australia now with a student visa and then I'm invited when I reach 70 and before my studies are complete, can I change my visa status from student to PR? I will reach 70 in June 2017.
> 
> I would really appreciate a response if anybody has information on this.
> Best
> Ahmad


how are you expecting jump in EOI points from 60 to 70 ???


----------



## asqaslam

sultan_azam said:


> how are you expecting jump in EOI points from 60 to 70 ???


Thanks for the response. 
By age and I will give Naati test, also I can get 5 point through spouse. But I think that wont be necessary.


----------



## uday63

Hi Guys,

I see 'Health Clearance Provided- No action required' when I click on print summary button on health assessment page in immi account.

Does this mean I cleared all the required medical tests and no adverse information found?

Please advise.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vkakkar

Need help to understand medical report:

Examinations ready for assessment – no action required

The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment.


----------



## infysaxe

I got my ITA on 12/10/2016 and reading posts from fellow members, I initiated health check up by creating the immiaccount and generated HAP ID for me and my wife before accepting invitation.

However, my wife will be travelling to India on Holiday tomorrow and will be back on 23-Dec-2016 and I need to lodge my visa before 10/12/2016 (else invite will expire).

Is it fine, if I get my medicals done from my country of residence and my wife get it done from India from authorized panel physician or it should be done for both from same clinic ?



#Job Code : 261313 Software Engineer
#ACS Applied : 11-Sep-2016
#Mail sent to ACS : 15-Sep-2016
(As I have broken my 7.5 years experience in ACS application only over Countries (2) worked and not over each position (5) as R&R and employer are same, so requested ACS CO to include breakdown, if possible over positions as per Stat declaration to avoid any issues later in EOI/Visa lodgement)
#ACS CO replied : 16-Sep-2016
(Entries, one for each country (5.5 years, 2 years) as filled by me in online application will remain same but as a goodwill gesture , she will include all job titles in same entry of 5.5 years experience for single country)
#ACS Result +ve assessment received : 20-Sep-2016
#EOI (189, 65 Points) : 21-Sep-2016
#Invitation : 12-Oct-2016
#E-Medical account created and appointments booked for medical : 23-Oct-2016
#Lodged Visa : Gathering required documents


----------



## andreyx108b

infysaxe said:


> I got my ITA on 12/10/2016 and reading posts from fellow members, I initiated health check up by creating the immiaccount and generated HAP ID for me and my wife before accepting invitation.
> 
> However, my wife will be travelling to India on Holiday tomorrow and will be back on 23-Dec-2016 and I need to lodge my visa before 10/12/2016 (else invite will expire).
> 
> Is it fine, if I get my medicals done from my country of residence and my wife get it done from India from authorized panel physician or it should be done for both from same clinic ?
> 
> 
> 
> #Job Code : 261313 Software Engineer
> #ACS Applied : 11-Sep-2016
> #Mail sent to ACS : 15-Sep-2016
> (As I have broken my 7.5 years experience in ACS application only over Countries (2) worked and not over each position (5) as R&R and employer are same, so requested ACS CO to include breakdown, if possible over positions as per Stat declaration to avoid any issues later in EOI/Visa lodgement)
> #ACS CO replied : 16-Sep-2016
> (Entries, one for each country (5.5 years, 2 years) as filled by me in online application will remain same but as a goodwill gesture , she will include all job titles in same entry of 5.5 years experience for single country)
> #ACS Result +ve assessment received : 20-Sep-2016
> #EOI (189, 65 Points) : 21-Sep-2016
> #Invitation : 12-Oct-2016
> #E-Medical account created and appointments booked for medical : 23-Oct-2016
> #Lodged Visa : Gathering required documents




Your wife can do in india. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BHPS

uday63 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I see 'Health Clearance Provided- No action required' when I click on print summary button on health assessment page in immi account.
> 
> Does this mean I cleared all the required medical tests and no adverse information found?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Yes your Understanding is correct.


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

Greetings

I am told / advised to fill separate form 80 and 1221 for spouse (anyone above 16yrs).

I am in thr process of filling the same, however I have one question, and will appriacte prompt response..

Do we need to mention all employment details (JOBs until date) or only last 10 year data ?

If all, what if there is a gap of few days between Job 1 and Job 2 - Do we still need to mention that in Section 'T' of form 80. Since part *'F' Employment* has only FIVE (5) rows, i am assuming that additional Job Details (History) can be added in Section T

I noted that in Form 1221, we only need to mention last 10 year employment history.

Appreciate your help in advance..


----------



## rohit_99129

Hi,

I got my invite for 261312 189 visa on 26th Oct. I am in the process collecting all the required documents and i had following queries.

1. Marriage proof: Me and my wife both has passport with spouse name filled. However, i do not have marraige certificate. Is passport good enough, or do i need to have marraige certificate ?

2. My wife had a lot of job change (some 7-8 jobs). do we need to mention all her jobs so far, or can we just last 3-4. I am the main applicant here.

3. I have 65 points; however, i will be 40 years old in Jan, which would mean if my points are getting calculated then it would be 55. 
I will be submitting my visa application in next 15-20 days (by nov 3rd week). My question is that if my visa processing gets delayed and it goes to jan or beyond, then would my age at that time would affect my points and my visa processing ?

Thanks and regards
Rohit


----------



## sultan_azam

infysaxe said:


> I got my ITA on 12/10/2016 and reading posts from fellow members, I initiated health check up by creating the immiaccount and generated HAP ID for me and my wife before accepting invitation.
> 
> However, my wife will be travelling to India on Holiday tomorrow and will be back on 23-Dec-2016 and I need to lodge my visa before 10/12/2016 (else invite will expire).
> 
> Is it fine, if I get my medicals done from my country of residence and my wife get it done from India from authorized panel physician or it should be done for both from same clinic ?
> 
> 
> 
> #Job Code : 261313 Software Engineer
> #ACS Applied : 11-Sep-2016
> #Mail sent to ACS : 15-Sep-2016
> (As I have broken my 7.5 years experience in ACS application only over Countries (2) worked and not over each position (5) as R&R and employer are same, so requested ACS CO to include breakdown, if possible over positions as per Stat declaration to avoid any issues later in EOI/Visa lodgement)
> #ACS CO replied : 16-Sep-2016
> (Entries, one for each country (5.5 years, 2 years) as filled by me in online application will remain same but as a goodwill gesture , she will include all job titles in same entry of 5.5 years experience for single country)
> #ACS Result +ve assessment received : 20-Sep-2016
> #EOI (189, 65 Points) : 21-Sep-2016
> #Invitation : 12-Oct-2016
> #E-Medical account created and appointments booked for medical : 23-Oct-2016
> #Lodged Visa : Gathering required documents



yes it is possible


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

rohit_99129 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my invite for 261312 189 visa on 26th Oct. I am in the process collecting all the required documents and i had following queries.
> 
> 1. Marriage proof: Me and my wife both has passport with spouse name filled. However, i do not have marraige certificate. Is passport good enough, or do i need to have marraige certificate ?
> 
> 2. My wife had a lot of job change (some 7-8 jobs). do we need to mention all her jobs so far, or can we just last 3-4. I am the main applicant here.
> 
> 3. I have 65 points; however, i will be 40 years old in Jan, which would mean if my points are getting calculated then it would be 55.
> I will be submitting my visa application in next 15-20 days (by nov 3rd week). My question is that if my visa processing gets delayed and it goes to jan or beyond, then would my age at that time would affect my points and my visa processing ?
> 
> Thanks and regards
> Rohit


For #1 You definitely need marriage certificate.

For #2 I requested similar clarification, hope to get some tips by tomorrow.

For #3 if you have already got the invite, points don't matter anymore.

Try to arrange all documents in advance before application lodging, it will increase chances for direct grant.

Good luck &#55357;&#56842;!!!!!


----------



## sultan_azam

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Greetings
> 
> I am told / advised to fill separate form 80 and 1221 for spouse (anyone above 16yrs).
> 
> I am in thr process of filling the same, however I have one question, and will appriacte prompt response..
> 
> Do we need to mention all employment details (JOBs until date) or only last 10 year data ?
> 
> If all, what if there is a gap of few days between Job 1 and Job 2 - Do we still need to mention that in Section 'T' of form 80. Since part *'F' Employment* has only FIVE (5) rows, i am assuming that additional Job Details (History) can be added in Section T
> 
> I noted that in Form 1221, we only need to mention last 10 year employment history.
> 
> Appreciate your help in advance..


in form 80 - complete employment history needs to be provided, if space is not sufficient provide details in part T


----------



## sultan_azam

rohit_99129 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my invite for 261312 189 visa on 26th Oct. I am in the process collecting all the required documents and i had following queries.
> 
> 1. Marriage proof: Me and my wife both has passport with spouse name filled. However, i do not have marraige certificate. Is passport good enough, or do i need to have marraige certificate ?
> 
> 2. My wife had a lot of job change (some 7-8 jobs). do we need to mention all her jobs so far, or can we just last 3-4. I am the main applicant here.
> 
> 3. I have 65 points; however, i will be 40 years old in Jan, which would mean if my points are getting calculated then it would be 55.
> I will be submitting my visa application in next 15-20 days (by nov 3rd week). My question is that if my visa processing gets delayed and it goes to jan or beyond, then would my age at that time would affect my points and my visa processing ?
> 
> Thanks and regards
> Rohit


1. marriage certificate is primary evidence of marriage, having names in passport is secondary... *this is my understanding, let experts also comment on this*

2. better to mention all, 

3. your EoI points wont be affected as it has already freezed on the day you were invited, you just need to file visa application within 60 days of receiving invite, visa processing delay wont affect your points as you are perceiving


----------



## orange siera

Hi Seniors. Mainly, my question are aimed at the people who got a direct grant, otherwise anyone can feel free to add. I hope you'll be able to answer a few questions:

1. Did you have a CO contact ?
2. Did the status on you application change from received to any other ?
3. How many migrating dependents did you have ?
4. Did you have absolutely any indication that its going to be granted so soon ?
5. Did you have any employment verification ?
6. Do you have any Australian degree or Australian experience ?

Thanks in Advance !


----------



## ronkar12

omer2165 said:


> Hi Seniors. Mainly, my question are aimed at the people who got a direct grant, otherwise anyone can feel free to add. I hope you'll be able to answer a few questions:
> 
> 1. Did you have a CO contact ?
> 2. Did the status on you application change from received to any other ?
> 3. How many migrating dependents did you have ?
> 4. Did you have absolutely any indication that its going to be granted so soon ?
> 5. Did you have any employment verification ?
> 6. Do you have any Australian degree or Australian experience ?
> 
> Thanks in Advance !


1. No
2. No, it went to 'finalised' directly.
3. Wife and kid
4. Wished for quicker grant as I was confident on my documents...
5. No
6. No (offshore)


----------



## orange siera

ronkar12 said:


> 1. No
> 2. No, it went to 'finalised' directly.
> 3. Wife and kid
> 4. Wished for quicker grant as I was confident on my documents...
> 5. No
> 6. No (offshore)


Thanks Man. Means a great deal. Good luck with your future endeavors.


----------



## momentum

Manan008 said:


> Hey guys
> My ongoing job is from Jan 1 2014 to current. I am still working in the same company.
> But while filling the application form during visa lodge there was no option of current or present so i decided to put the visa lodgement date there i.e 27 sept 2016.
> Would this be an issue ?


There is no problem with this, you are worrying too much. I printed the period of employment ending at my visa lodge date too while getting a reference letter from my company. Just sit back and relax. You will get it soon InshaaAllah.


----------



## nikhil_k

Hello Expats Need advise on form 1221:I am an onshore applicant and am filling 1221.
There are certain questions (18 to 22) related to the scheduled trip to Aus. I have not filled these questions and marked them as 'Not Applicable'. I hope this is ok.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Yes. Thats all good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

andreyx108b said:


> Yes. Thats all good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Andreyx 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavna1

I was filling form 80 & 1221, for the employment details, do we need to give details of all the training's we did in engineering? Those compulsory trainings which we had to do after 2nd and 3rd year? 

Thanks


----------



## nikhil_k

Bhavna1 said:


> I was filling form 80 & 1221, for the employment details, do we need to give details of all the training's we did in engineering? Those compulsory trainings which we had to do after 2nd and 3rd year?
> 
> Thanks


No i have not mentioned them...as they are not employment. I just mentioned my real employment after completing studies.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavna1

nikhil_k said:


> No i have not mentioned them...as they are not employment. I just mentioned my real employment after completing studies.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Thanks, I was thinking the same, just confirmed it.


----------



## arunvpy

The golden email has come  I got the PR yesterday. Thanks a lot to the people here for your valuable suggestions and help.


----------



## andreyx108b

Bhavna1 said:


> I was filling form 80 & 1221, for the employment details, do we need to give details of all the training's we did in engineering? Those compulsory trainings which we had to do after 2nd and 3rd year?
> 
> Thanks




You have to mention all what is being asked, do not hide anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tecolima

Dear fellows,

as shown in my signature, I applied for the 189 visa on 17 SEP 2016. On 26/09/2016, I received a message "IMMI s56 Request for More Information", signed by Lisa, asking further Evidence of Employment. On the same date, my application status changed to "Assessment in progress".
*
Should I assume that I have a CO allocated? Would my CO be Lisa?*
I ask that because I have read people in this forum mentioning the message “Notification that your application for a skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has been allocated.”

In response to the message "IMMI s56 Request for More Information", I logged in my Immiaccount, uploded more documents and clicked the button "Information provided", but have not hear of DIBP again. So, as one month had passed from the documents upload revisited the e-mail I got from [email protected].
Reading the message again, I noticed that it mentions that I “should provide your response in writing”. I then decided to answer that e-mail informing the upload and listing the documents provided. I was afraid I could be faulty and delaying my assessment. Not sure if it was necessary, but "does not hurt".

Thanks for your help.


----------



## nikhil_k

In form 80 and 1221 there are questions about
Do you have a contact in Australia ?
Me and my wife have mentioned each other's Details in that section. Hope this is ok...leaving the question empty does not make sense as in reality we have a contant and we are living together.
Any thoughts ....

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Yeah, i put my brothers and his wife... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

andreyx108b said:


> Yeah, i put my brothers and his wife...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for validating.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## pleiadees

I also got this mail too asking for my wife's Japan PCC. Since applying Japan PCC takes 2 months here in my country, we flew to Japan 2 weeks ago to apply for it personally, and we should get it today or tomorrow. I'm also wondering, in addition to clicking the "information provided" button, should I also reply by "writing" to the e-mail address? But I will anyway reply by e-mail.



tecolima said:


> Dear fellows,
> 
> as shown in my signature, I applied for the 189 visa on 17 SEP 2016. On 26/09/2016, I received a message "IMMI s56 Request for More Information", signed by Lisa, asking further Evidence of Employment. On the same date, my application status changed to "Assessment in progress".
> *
> Should I assume that I have a CO allocated? Would my CO be Lisa?*
> I ask that because I have read people in this forum mentioning the message “Notification that your application for a skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has been allocated.”
> 
> In response to the message "IMMI s56 Request for More Information", I logged in my Immiaccount, uploded more documents and clicked the button "Information provided", but have not hear of DIBP again. So, as one month had passed from the documents upload revisited the e-mail I got from [email protected].
> Reading the message again, I noticed that it mentions that I “should provide your response in writing”. I then decided to answer that e-mail informing the upload and listing the documents provided. I was afraid I could be faulty and delaying my assessment. Not sure if it was necessary, but "does not hurt".
> 
> Thanks for your help.


----------



## Duchessroye

Happy to report that I got the golden email approximately 30 minutes ago. 

My Timeline:
261311 - Analyst Programmer
27/06/2016 - ACS +ve
22/08/2016 - TOEFL iBT (L24/30 R28/30 S26/30 W28/30)
23/08/2016 - EOI Submitted
14/09/2016 - Invitation
16/09/2016 - Visa Lodged
16/09/2016 - Documents uploaded (excluding medical and PCC)
26/09/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - Medical and PCC
27/09/2016 - Medical and PCC uploaded
06/10/2016 - Medical cleared
02/11/2016 - Grant
22/09/2017 - IED


----------



## Duchessroye

tecolima said:


> Dear fellows,
> 
> as shown in my signature, I applied for the 189 visa on 17 SEP 2016. On 26/09/2016, I received a message "IMMI s56 Request for More Information", signed by Lisa, asking further Evidence of Employment. On the same date, my application status changed to "Assessment in progress".
> *
> Should I assume that I have a CO allocated? Would my CO be Lisa?*
> I ask that because I have read people in this forum mentioning the message “Notification that your application for a skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has been allocated.”
> 
> In response to the message "IMMI s56 Request for More Information", I logged in my Immiaccount, uploded more documents and clicked the button "Information provided", but have not hear of DIBP again. So, as one month had passed from the documents upload revisited the e-mail I got from [email protected].
> Reading the message again, I noticed that it mentions that I “should provide your response in writing”. I then decided to answer that e-mail informing the upload and listing the documents provided. I was afraid I could be faulty and delaying my assessment. Not sure if it was necessary, but "does not hurt".
> 
> Thanks for your help.



We had the same CO with request for additional information on the same date...don't worry about it...I did the same thing and I just got my grant


----------



## jassi1981

Hi All,
I have got invitation on 26th Oct for 189. Howerver during the review of the my EOI form, I found the following issue.
I have completed B.Tech and M.Tech both and that has been assesed by EA, however in case of M Tech, I have filled the M Tech completion as 31st July 2005 as my course was finished in this month only however my results has come out during Oct 2005 and the degree awarded during Feb 2006. In the Skill Assesment the M Tech award date has been mentioned as Feb 2006. Now I am quiet confused what to do? 
1. Shall I apply for the VISA or not? If there might be chance of rejection of VISA due to this descripency?
2. Shall I change the date of completion of M Tech in my VISA application? If it is OK to change such detail during VISA lodging which is different that the EOI data?

One thing to be noted that for VISA point B.Tech is sufficient and M Tech is an additional degree.
Please reply


----------



## champaka

Duchessroye said:


> We had the same CO with request for additional information on the same date...don't worry about it...I did the same thing and I just got my grant


Hi, Did you get any employment verification call? or had you uploaded your reference letters?


----------



## krrish123

jassi1981 said:


> Hi All,
> I have got invitation on 26th Oct for 189. Howerver during the review of the my EOI form, I found the following issue.
> I have completed B.Tech and M.Tech both and that has been assesed by EA, however in case of M Tech, I have filled the M Tech completion as 31st July 2005 as my course was finished in this month only however my results has come out during Oct 2005 and the degree awarded during Feb 2006. In the Skill Assesment the M Tech award date has been mentioned as Feb 2006. Now I am quiet confused what to do?
> 1. Shall I apply for the VISA or not? If there might be chance of rejection of VISA due to this descripency?
> 2. Shall I change the date of completion of M Tech in my VISA application? If it is OK to change such detail during VISA lodging which is different that the EOI data?
> 
> One thing to be noted that for VISA point B.Tech is sufficient and M Tech is an additional degree.
> Please reply


Call to EA and ask how to change it. Definitely you can. Its assessor's mistake. And can make an impact to calculate your work experience with DIBP


----------



## sultan_azam

nikhil_k said:


> Hello Expats Need advise on form 1221:I am an onshore applicant and am filling 1221.
> There are certain questions (18 to 22) related to the scheduled trip to Aus. I have not filled these questions and marked them as 'Not Applicable'. I hope this is ok.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


you can leave them blank


----------



## jassi1981

Thanks for response, However if I will ask EA to change now, it means the Skill Assessment date will change to after EOI data means it is a very big issue from DIBB.
However do you think I shall apply for VISA with current scenario? If my case is venurable to rejection?


----------



## sultan_azam

Bhavna1 said:


> I was filling form 80 & 1221, for the employment details, do we need to give details of all the training's we did in engineering? Those compulsory trainings which we had to do after 2nd and 3rd year?
> 
> Thanks


i hope the training(s) you did during college wasn't paid one, and why are you mentioning those which were done during education period ??? it is not required


----------



## sultan_azam

arunvpy said:


> The golden email has come  I got the PR yesterday. Thanks a lot to the people here for your valuable suggestions and help.






Duchessroye said:


> Happy to report that I got the golden email approximately 30 minutes ago.
> 
> My Timeline:
> 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> 27/06/2016 - ACS +ve
> 22/08/2016 - TOEFL iBT (L24/30 R28/30 S26/30 W28/30)
> 23/08/2016 - EOI Submitted
> 14/09/2016 - Invitation
> 16/09/2016 - Visa Lodged
> 16/09/2016 - Documents uploaded (excluding medical and PCC)
> 26/09/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - Medical and PCC
> 27/09/2016 - Medical and PCC uploaded
> 06/10/2016 - Medical cleared
> 02/11/2016 - Grant
> 22/09/2017 - IED


Congrats *arunvpy* and *Duchessroye* for the visa grant...


----------



## sultan_azam

tecolima said:


> Dear fellows,
> 
> as shown in my signature, I applied for the 189 visa on 17 SEP 2016. On 26/09/2016, I received a message "IMMI s56 Request for More Information", signed by Lisa, asking further Evidence of Employment. On the same date, my application status changed to "Assessment in progress".
> *
> Should I assume that I have a CO allocated? Would my CO be Lisa?*
> I ask that because I have read people in this forum mentioning the message “Notification that your application for a skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has been allocated.”
> 
> In response to the message "IMMI s56 Request for More Information", I logged in my Immiaccount, uploded more documents and clicked the button "Information provided", but have not hear of DIBP again. So, as one month had passed from the documents upload revisited the e-mail I got from [email protected].
> Reading the message again, I noticed that it mentions that I “should provide your response in writing”. I then decided to answer that e-mail informing the upload and listing the documents provided. I was afraid I could be faulty and delaying my assessment. Not sure if it was necessary, but "does not hurt".
> 
> Thanks for your help.


next time some other Case officer may pick up your case


----------



## nikhil_k

jassi1981 said:


> Thanks for response, However if I will ask EA to change now, it means the Skill Assessment date will change to after EOI data means it is a very big issue from DIBB.
> However do you think I shall apply for VISA with current scenario? If my case is venurable to rejection?


There are ways to handle it...this does not look like a major issue...it has no impact on your points as well. Don't fret and apply for Visa and mention correct details there....award of degree after 5 months does not mean you studied till that time.
Takes others view as well...wait for others to reply.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

jassi1981 said:


> Hi All,
> I have got invitation on 26th Oct for 189. Howerver during the review of the my EOI form, I found the following issue.
> I have completed B.Tech and M.Tech both and that has been assesed by EA, however in case of M Tech, I have filled the M Tech completion as 31st July 2005 as my course was finished in this month only however my results has come out during Oct 2005 and the degree awarded during Feb 2006. In the Skill Assesment the M Tech award date has been mentioned as Feb 2006. Now I am quiet confused what to do?
> 1. Shall I apply for the VISA or not? If there might be chance of rejection of VISA due to this descripency?
> 2. Shall I change the date of completion of M Tech in my VISA application? If it is OK to change such detail during VISA lodging which is different that the EOI data?
> 
> One thing to be noted that for VISA point B.Tech is sufficient and M Tech is an additional degree.
> Please reply


if B.Tech is also assessed by EA than provide those details in visa application as evidence of claiming 15 points for qualification, dont use M.Tech degree for this.

Be aware that in form 80 you will need to provide details of period during which you pursued M.Tech, however providing details in form 80 wont be a problem


----------



## Duchessroye

champaka said:


> Duchessroye said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had the same CO with request for additional information on the same date...don't worry about it...I did the same thing and I just got my grant
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Did you get any employment verification call? or had you uploaded your reference letters?
Click to expand...


I am not aware of any employment verification call. I had provided the following:
1.Reference letters detailing job description, hours worked, start date, hours worked and emoluments from HR department - current and previous employment
2. Tax documents for all years - current and previous employment
3. Superannuation statement
4. Bank statement for nov 2015- Oct 2016, highlighting salary
5. Payslips from the date skill assessment was completed (June 2016) to present (just to prove continued employment)


----------



## sultan_azam

jassi1981 said:


> Thanks for response, However if I will ask EA to change now, it means the Skill Assessment date will change to after EOI data means it is a very big issue from DIBB.
> However do you think I shall apply for VISA with current scenario? If my case is venurable to rejection?


how many points you have, what is your occupation code ???

have you paid the visa fees ???


----------



## jassi1981

sultan_azam said:


> if B.Tech is also assessed by EA than provide those details in visa application as evidence of claiming 15 points for qualification, dont use M.Tech degree for this.
> 
> Be aware that in form 80 you will need to provide details of period during which you pursued M.Tech, however providing details in form 80 wont be a problem


But I have already indicated the B Tech and M Tech both in the EOI, so I can not hide it.


----------



## jassi1981

sultan_azam said:


> how many points you have, what is your occupation code ???
> 
> have you paid the visa fees ???


I have 65 points and occupation code is 233111 Chemical Engineer


----------



## sultan_azam

jassi1981 said:


> But I have already indicated the B Tech and M Tech both in the EOI, so I can not hide it.


how many points you have, what is your occupation code ???

have you paid the visa fees ???


in your EA assessment has B.Tech been certified as matching to Australian standards ???


----------



## jassi1981

sultan_azam said:


> how many points you have, what is your occupation code ???
> 
> have you paid the visa fees ???
> 
> 
> in your EA assessment has B.Tech been certified as matching to Australian standards ???


Yes B Tech has clearly stated as matching with australian standard and M Tech has mentioned as can be considered as some addiional points

I have not paid the VISA fee yet


----------



## sultan_azam

jassi1981 said:


> Yes B Tech has clearly stated as matching with australian standard and M Tech has mentioned as can be considered as some addiional points
> 
> I have not paid the VISA fee yet


In my opinion... file a new EOI indicating B.Tech only ( No M.Tech) and claiming 15 points for qualification wrt B.Tech, 

other factors - age, english, work experience as it is

with 65 points in EOI for chemical engineer you will surely be invited in next round.

this will make your visa journey safe. later on during visa application stage you can mention about M.Tech in form 80 or 1221

this is my opinion. let experts comment more on this

we can discuss it more in private messaging


----------



## deepak12

Duchessroye said:


> Happy to report that I got the golden email approximately 30 minutes ago.
> 
> My Timeline:
> 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> 27/06/2016 - ACS +ve
> 22/08/2016 - TOEFL iBT (L24/30 R28/30 S26/30 W28/30)
> 23/08/2016 - EOI Submitted
> 14/09/2016 - Invitation
> 16/09/2016 - Visa Lodged
> 16/09/2016 - Documents uploaded (excluding medical and PCC)
> 26/09/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - Medical and PCC
> 27/09/2016 - Medical and PCC uploaded
> 06/10/2016 - Medical cleared
> 02/11/2016 - Grant
> 22/09/2017 - IED


Congrats. All the best for future endeavors. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## champaka

Is there any other tracker other than myimmitracker where we get to know the status and applicants counts? I doubt if the immitracker is being used by all applicants.
I am surprised that not even a single business analyst got grant since August if not couple of direct grants. Its been more than 2 months since the last case officer contact but no updates or employment verification yet... Feeling so restless...
Anyone here has a case officer by name MarK??


----------



## Rohlek

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations naveed, could you please share the list of documents that you uploaded for proof of employment?


Congrats! What does VAC payment mean? What does VAC stand for? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Another day another disappointment  

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Rohlek said:


> Congrats! What does VAC payment mean? What does VAC stand for?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Vac is something that applies only to people who are migrating along with you 

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak12

Rohlek said:


> Congrats! What does VAC payment mean? What does VAC stand for?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Visa Application Charge 2 is basically fees paid for additional applicants who do not satisfy functional english requirement. If additional applicants are not able to provide proof of functional english then Case Officer can raise this invoice and amount will be used for english training purposes of those additional applicants when they are in Australia. 

Disclaimer: This is my observation.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mahesh113

*yes offshore*



tikki2282 said:


> Many congratulations. Were you an complete offshore? Which team handled your case?


Hi,

Yes, it was totally offshore and my application was handled by GSM Brisbane team. coz their signature is showing in the footer of grant.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

mahesh113 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, it was totally offshore and my application was handled by GSM Brisbane team. coz their signature is showing in the footer of grant.


Mahesh did you claim any points for experience?


----------



## asqaslam

Hey guys, 

I have applied for subclass 189 last year but I'm stuck on 60, and the invitations are at 70. In the meantime, my studies in Australia are starting, so I have to apply for a student visa. 

My question is, if I go to Australia now with a student visa and then I'm invited when I reach 70 and before my studies are complete, can I change my visa status from student to PR? I will reach 70 in June 2017.

I would really appreciate a response if anybody has information on this.
Best
Ahmad


----------



## tikki2282

champaka said:


> Is there any other tracker other than myimmitracker where we get to know the status and applicants counts? I doubt if the immitracker is being used by all applicants.
> 
> I am surprised that not even a single business analyst got grant since August if not couple of direct grants. Its been more than 2 months since the last case officer contact but no updates or employment verification yet... Feeling so restless...
> 
> Anyone here has a case officer by name MarK??




Hi Champaka, I also observed the same that the grants or CO contact for ICT BA/SA category are very slow compared to SE/DA category which is also under pro rata. Not sure if there are few dedicated CO who handle BA/SA category but if it is I am sure they are on long planned vacations. Just trying to be optimistic


----------



## FFacs

tikki2282 said:


> Hi Champaka, I also observed the same that the grants or CO contact for ICT BA/SA category are very slow compared to SE/DA category which is also under pro rata. Not sure if there are few dedicated CO who handle BA/SA category but if it is I am sure they are on long planned vacations. Just trying to be optimistic


I'd be very surprised if this were the case. There's no reason to believe that one pro-rata role is slower processed than others, or pro-rata than non pro-rata (from evidence). Bear in mind the they hand out 1400 invites each round for 189 alone. Add the state nominations and you get close to 2000 applications per fortnight. ImmiTracker, though great fun and very useful, has a very small sample of this. You can't draw any conclusions from such a small sample size.


----------



## champaka

FFacs said:


> I'd be very surprised if this were the case. There's no reason to believe that one pro-rata role is slower processed than others, or pro-rata than non pro-rata (from evidence). Bear in mind the they hand out 1400 invites each round for 189 alone. Add the state nominations and you get close to 2000 applications per fortnight. ImmiTracker, though great fun and very useful, has a very small sample of this. You can't draw any conclusions from such a small sample size.


Thats the sad part. We cant even know how many applicants have got the grant for this code. this seems to be the heights of patience test...has anyone tried contacting DIBP?? I am planning to wait till friday and call on Monday to check if there is any reason for such delay..


----------



## champaka

tikki2282 said:


> Hi Champaka, I also observed the same that the grants or CO contact for ICT BA/SA category are very slow compared to SE/DA category which is also under pro rata. Not sure if there are few dedicated CO who handle BA/SA category but if it is I am sure they are on long planned vacations. Just trying to be optimistic


 thats being too optimistic... unfortunately I am unable to be so..


----------



## uday63

Hi Guys,

My medicals are done and I see Health Clearance Provided- No action required under view assessment.

However, on home page the health application status is incomplete and If select the application and try to submit it says Incomplete Status..edit the application and complete.

Can you please help?



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

FFacs said:


> I'd be very surprised if this were the case. There's no reason to believe that one pro-rata role is slower processed than others, or pro-rata than non pro-rata (from evidence). Bear in mind the they hand out 1400 invites each round for 189 alone. Add the state nominations and you get close to 2000 applications per fortnight. ImmiTracker, though great fun and very useful, has a very small sample of this. You can't draw any conclusions from such a small sample size.




Hi FFacs, if you read my words I said it's my observation and observation can be right or wrong and whatever I have stated is only based on the cases mentioned in the immitracker only. If you will go through the immitracker and compare I am sure you will find the same what I have stated above. Again these are just my observations.


----------



## Brane

Hello Folks,

I have received ITA for 190 nsw and was starting to fill up the form 80 and form 1221.

I am the primary applicant for the visa and my spouse will be travelling as dependent. I have not claimed any points for my partner as well.

So do i need to fill up form 80 and form 1221 for myself or do i need to fill these forms up for my spouse as well?

Regards,
Brane


----------



## orange siera

deepak12 said:


> Congrats. All the best for future endeavors.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hi Depak, It just occurred to me that we have the same lodge date, lets stay in touch. Good Luck.


----------



## orange siera

Duchessroye said:


> Happy to report that I got the golden email approximately 30 minutes ago.
> 
> My Timeline:
> 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> 27/06/2016 - ACS +ve
> 22/08/2016 - TOEFL iBT (L24/30 R28/30 S26/30 W28/30)
> 23/08/2016 - EOI Submitted
> 14/09/2016 - Invitation
> 16/09/2016 - Visa Lodged
> 16/09/2016 - Documents uploaded (excluding medical and PCC)
> 26/09/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - Medical and PCC
> 27/09/2016 - Medical and PCC uploaded
> 06/10/2016 - Medical cleared
> 02/11/2016 - Grant
> 22/09/2017 - IED



Hi Congrats and good luck with the future.. I hope you'll be able to answer a few questions:

1. Did you have a CO contact besides the one that you mentioned ?
2. Did the status on you application change from received to any other ?
3. How many migrating dependents did you have ?
4. Did you have absolutely any indication that its going to be granted so soon ?
5. Did you have any employment verification ?
6. Do you have any Australian degree or Australian experience ?

Thanks in Advance !


----------



## abhilashasachdeva

Hi,

Can anyone help me in getting DIBP result for 26th Oct


----------



## BulletAK

Brane said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I have received ITA for 190 nsw and was starting to fill up the form 80 and form 1221.
> 
> I am the primary applicant for the visa and my spouse will be travelling as dependent. I have not claimed any points for my partner as well.
> 
> So do i need to fill up form 80 and form 1221 for myself or do i need to fill these forms up for my spouse as well?
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


You need to fill form 80 and 1221 for yourself and usually form 80 for spouse is enough.

Congrats on your invitation.


----------



## sultan_azam

Brane said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I have received ITA for 190 nsw and was starting to fill up the form 80 and form 1221.
> 
> I am the primary applicant for the visa and my spouse will be travelling as dependent. I have not claimed any points for my partner as well.
> 
> So do i need to fill up form 80 and form 1221 for myself or do i need to fill these forms up for my spouse as well?
> 
> Regards,
> Brane



yes, you need to fill those forms for all applicants above 16 years age

secondly you should file the visa first, form 80 and 1221 can be done after filing visa and uploading basic relevant documents


----------



## tk123

BulletAK said:


> You need to fill form 80 and 1221 for yourself and usually form 80 for spouse is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your invitation.




for employment history in form 80, does it have to be only the last 10 years or the entire experience. 

how about spouse where i am not claiming points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak12

omer2165 said:


> Hi Depak, It just occurred to me that we have the same lodge date, lets stay in touch. Good Luck.


Sure. Whats ur timeline? Add your case in immi tracker 
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MSNaveed

Mudassar_SM said:


> Mubarak Naveed Bhai.
> very Happy for you and your family...
> Please pray for all the other brothers waiting for their Grant.
> Best wishes and May Allah Bless you with a prosperous future in Oz.


 thanks bhai..


----------



## orange siera

deepak12 said:


> Sure. Whats ur timeline? Add your case in immi tracker
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


261312 Developer Programmer - Offshore
12 July 2016 : ACS Applied
20 Aug 2016 : ACS +ve (5 Years) 
08 Sep 2016 : IELTS - L/R/W/S:8.5/8.0/7.5/8.0 (Overall 8)
08 Sep 2016 : EOI (189) (65 Points) 
28 Sep 2016 : Invited
17 Oct 2016 : Visa Lodged. ALL Docs including PCC, Medicals, Form 80, 1221 and resume uploaded


----------



## Marv1985

uday63 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My medicals are done and I see Health Clearance Provided- No action required under view assessment.
> 
> However, on home page the health application status is incomplete and If select the application and try to submit it says Incomplete Status..edit the application and complete.
> 
> Can you please help?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Known issue with their system apparently. I have the same status, I was told there was nothing to worry about on this same forum.


----------



## asqaslam

Third time posting this.
Seriously somebody reply if you know the answer,

I have applied for subclass 189 last year but I'm stuck on 60, and the invitations are at 70. In the meantime, my studies in Australia are starting, so I have to apply for a student visa. 

My question is, if I go to Australia now with a student visa and then I'm invited when I reach 70 and before my studies are complete, can I change my visa status from student to PR? I will reach 70 in June 2017.

I would really appreciate a response if anybody has information on this.
Best
Ahmad


----------



## kelynrowe2014

Never ending wait.


----------



## sultan_azam

asqaslam said:


> Third time posting this.
> Seriously somebody reply if you know the answer,
> 
> I have applied for subclass 189 last year but I'm stuck on 60, and the invitations are at 70. In the meantime, my studies in Australia are starting, so I have to apply for a student visa.
> 
> My question is, if I go to Australia now with a student visa and then I'm invited when I reach 70 and before my studies are complete, can I change my visa status from student to PR? I will reach 70 in June 2017.
> 
> I would really appreciate a response if anybody has information on this.
> Best
> Ahmad


i think that is possible. submit EOI with 70(when possible), the moment you receive invite and file visa application for 189 you will get a bridging visa until the moment PR visa is granted.

this is what i know, let experts comment on this


----------



## asqaslam

sultan_azam said:


> i think that is possible. submit EOI with 70(when possible), the moment you receive invite and file visa application for 189 you will get a bridging visa until the moment PR visa is granted.
> 
> this is what i know, let experts comment on this


Thank you for the response. So you are suggesting that I withdraw my application now? and apply when I reach 70? Or should I just keep the EOI in there and wait for the invite and just go ahead with my student visa?
thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

asqaslam said:


> Thank you for the response. So you are suggesting that I withdraw my application now? and apply when I reach 70? Or should I just keep the EOI in there and wait for the invite and just go ahead with my student visa?
> thanks


let the EOI be as it is.. update it as and when you are able to claim more points as you mentioned earlier


----------



## Bairy

150th day of visa lodge still waiting


----------



## asqaslam

sultan_azam said:


> let the EOI be as it is.. update it as and when you are able to claim more points as you mentioned earlier


Thanks man. Appreciate it.


----------



## v.singh9256

Bairy said:


> 150th day of visa lodge still waiting


188 days still nothing

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick19

I called up DIBP today, they have changed their recording I guess. Now it takes more than 2 mins when they complete their instructions and transfer the call to information officer .. lol.
I couldn't get through any info officer today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bairy

v.singh9256 said:


> 188 days still nothing
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk


What is your occupational code ?


----------



## BHPS

Bairy said:


> What is your occupational code ?




for me 261313 and 160 days anddddddddd nothing till now


----------



## momentum

Any chemical engineers on this thread?


----------



## sharsha79

*Urgent help required!!!*

I forgot to include a visa rejection under 'Visa refusals section' in form 80. Should I be worried about this.

It has been some time since I have lodged my application (13th Sep,16). Will there be an issue because of the above?

Can one of you please suggest?


----------



## sultan_azam

sharsha79 said:


> I forgot to include a visa rejection under 'Visa refusals section' in form 80. Should I be worried about this.
> 
> It has been some time since I have lodged my application (13th Sep,16). Will there be an issue because of the above?
> 
> Can one of you please suggest?


provide details in form 1023


----------



## v.singh9256

Bairy said:


> What is your occupational code ?


Mine is 233512 mechanical engg and what's urs

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane

Dear Folks,
During Visa lodgement we have a question wherein we need to declare non migrating members of the family.
What is expected in this question.
Do we need to declare about our parents and also perform the medical examination for the same as I need to do for myself and my spouse?

Regards,
Brane


----------



## KunalT

If you declare your parents as non-migrating dependent family members, then you may be required to submit their medicals


----------



## ihijazi

*I got the grant*

Folks,

I got my direct grant today!! Thanks to all and GOOD LUCK TO ALL waiting 

My timeline is below, and on you can see my input on myimmitracker here:
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189/cases/ihijazi


----------



## sajayn

Submitted documents on CO's request


----------



## sultan_azam

Brane said:


> Dear Folks,
> During Visa lodgement we have a question wherein we need to declare non migrating members of the family.
> What is expected in this question.
> Do we need to declare about our parents and also perform the medical examination for the same as I need to do for myself and my spouse?
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


leave it blank


----------



## sultan_azam

ihijazi said:


> Folks,
> 
> I got my direct grant today!! Thanks to all and GOOD LUCK TO ALL waiting
> 
> My timeline is below, and on you can see my input on myimmitracker here:
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189/cases/ihijazi


Congratulations for the visa grant


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ihijazi said:


> Folks,
> 
> I got my direct grant today!! Thanks to all and GOOD LUCK TO ALL waiting
> 
> My timeline is below, and on you can see my input on myimmitracker here:
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189/cases/ihijazi


Congratulations. So quick .

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Aymt what time did you get grant?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Bairy

v.singh9256 said:


> Mine is 233512 mechanical engg and what's urs
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> Mine is 351311 till know nothing heard after CO contact in july


----------



## aussiedream87

KunalT said:


> If you declare your parents as non-migrating dependent family members, then you may be required to submit their medicals


Not required to submit if they arent migrating with you.


----------



## aussiedream87

ihijazi said:


> Folks,
> 
> I got my direct grant today!! Thanks to all and GOOD LUCK TO ALL waiting
> 
> My timeline is below, and on you can see my input on myimmitracker here:
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189/cases/ihijazi


Congrats mate


----------



## ssood143

Hi Everyone,

Following forum since last few days

My case details are as follows

Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
IELTS : 7+ in all ( 10 points )
ACS positive : 19/Oct/2016 ( 10 - 2 = 8 years ) ( 15 points )
Education : 15 points
Age : 30 points
EOI Submitted : 25/Oct/2016 (189: 70 points, 190: 75 points (NSW))
Invitation : Waiting 

Can anyone predict what are my chances for invitation


----------



## samsonk76

To God be all glory!

It gives me immense happiness to update that we have received our much awaited grant this morning after a wait of 255 days (almost 9 months)

This long wait has taught me valuable lessons like faith, perseverance and patience.

To all those awaiting grants especially ones waiting long - hang in there, your time is coming (its just a matter of time)


Thanks to vikas, andrey and anuj for the information and reassurance provided

Visa Application date : 17 Feb 2016

IED : 27th Feb 2017

All the best to you all in your journey, hope our paths cross again in the future!

_____________________________________________________

ICT Business Analyst 261111 (65 Points)
ACS CLEARED 3/12/2015
EOI Submitted 11/12/2015
Invited 29/01/2016 
VISA LODGED 17/02/2016 
1st CO Assign/Contact 29/02/2016
Medicals & PCC Completed 15/03/2016 
2nd CO Contact 07/04/2016 - PCC for Spouse UAE visit - Sent correct dates for UAE visit (less than a year) requesting exemption
CO confirmed UAE PCC not required 09/05/2016
AHC Verification call 19/05/2016
GRANT: 02/11/2016
IED: 27/02/2017
Flying to MEL: 23/02/2017


----------



## sultan_azam

ssood143 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Following forum since last few days
> 
> My case details are as follows
> 
> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> IELTS : 7+ in all ( 10 points )
> ACS positive : 19/Oct/2016 ( 10 - 2 = 8 years ) ( 15 points )
> Education : 15 points
> Age : 30 points
> EOI Submitted : 25/Oct/2016 (189: 70 points, 190: 75 points (NSW))
> Invitation : Waiting
> 
> Can anyone predict what are my chances for invitation


hopefully in next round


----------



## pratik.itworld

*How CO is alloted?*



msr83 said:


> Is anyone made application in this week ?


Hello,

I had submitted Visa on 24th October. Uploaded all the documents except health certificate which is scheduled to happen on 7th and will upload that document then.

Is anything else required to do beside uploading the document to have CO alloted to us, or it is an automatic process and doesnt require any action from our end?

Regards,
Pratik


----------



## forw.jane

pratik.itworld said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had submitted Visa on 24th October. Uploaded all the documents except health certificate which is scheduled to happen on 7th and will upload that document then.
> 
> Is anything else required to do beside uploading the document to have CO alloted to us, or it is an automatic process and doesnt require any action from our end?
> 
> Regards,
> Pratik


Its an automatic process. Uploading all docs upfront can lead to direct grant before CO is allocated, thats the only advantage.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

samsonk76 said:


> To God be all glory!
> 
> It gives me immense happiness to update that we have received our much awaited grant this morning after a wait of 255 days (almost 9 months)
> 
> This long wait has taught me valuable lessons like faith, perseverance and patience.
> 
> To all those awaiting grants especially ones waiting long - hang in there, your time is coming (its just a matter of time)
> 
> 
> Thanks to vikas, andrey and anuj for the information and reassurance provided
> 
> Visa Application date : 17 Feb 2016
> 
> IED : 27th Feb 2017
> 
> All the best to you all in your journey, hope our paths cross again in the future!
> 
> _____________________________________________________
> 
> ICT Business Analyst 261111 (65 Points)
> ACS CLEARED 3/12/2015
> EOI Submitted 11/12/2015
> Invited 29/01/2016
> VISA LODGED 17/02/2016
> 1st CO Assign/Contact 29/02/2016
> Medicals & PCC Completed 15/03/2016
> 2nd CO Contact 07/04/2016 - PCC for Spouse UAE visit - Sent correct dates for UAE visit (less than a year) requesting exemption
> CO confirmed UAE PCC not required 09/05/2016
> AHC Verification call 19/05/2016
> GRANT: 02/11/2016
> IED: 27/02/2017
> Flying to MEL: 23/02/2017


Congratulations dude. at what time did you get the grant?


----------



## pratik.itworld

forw.jane said:


> Its an automatic process. Uploading all docs upfront can lead to direct grant before CO is allocated, thats the only advantage.


Hello,

Thanks for quick response.
As for professional documents, I have uploaded reference letters from my past work places and last 4 months payslips of current workplace as well as tax document.
do you think any more docs required in this area?

Regards,
Pratik


----------



## samsonk76

Thanks!! @ 10:50 am IST



gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations dude. at what time did you get the grant?


----------



## sultan_azam

pratik.itworld said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had submitted Visa on 24th October. Uploaded all the documents except health certificate which is scheduled to happen on 7th and will upload that document then.
> 
> Is anything else required to do beside uploading the document to have CO alloted to us, or it is an automatic process and doesnt require any action from our end?
> 
> Regards,
> Pratik


1. CO allocation is an automatic process

2. medical report will be uploaded into your immiaccount directly by panel physician,


----------



## Brane

KunalT said:


> If you declare your parents as non-migrating dependent family members, then you may be required to submit their medicals


What if I dont declare them here but there is a section in form 80 which asks for parents information. What if I declare the info about my parents there because the question mentioned in form 80 says nothing about the parents being dependent?

So is it fine if I declare info about my parents in Form 80 and do not declare my parents in non-migrating dependent family members?

Will the CO cross question me?

Also what should I mention as the "Main language". IS it the first language which is mentioned on IELTS result?

my wife has not appeared for ielts? should she mention her mother tongue as the first language?

Previous countries of residence
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

I have lived in UK for less than a year and wife had been to US for a short business trip for a week. So do we need to provide address proofs for these stays?


----------



## tikki2282

samsonk76 said:


> To God be all glory!
> 
> 
> 
> It gives me immense happiness to update that we have received our much awaited grant this morning after a wait of 255 days (almost 9 months)
> 
> 
> 
> This long wait has taught me valuable lessons like faith, perseverance and patience.
> 
> 
> 
> To all those awaiting grants especially ones waiting long - hang in there, your time is coming (its just a matter of time)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to vikas, andrey and anuj for the information and reassurance provided
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Application date : 17 Feb 2016
> 
> 
> 
> IED : 27th Feb 2017
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to you all in your journey, hope our paths cross again in the future!
> 
> 
> 
> _____________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> ICT Business Analyst 261111 (65 Points)
> 
> ACS CLEARED 3/12/2015
> 
> EOI Submitted 11/12/2015
> 
> Invited 29/01/2016
> 
> VISA LODGED 17/02/2016
> 
> 1st CO Assign/Contact 29/02/2016
> 
> Medicals & PCC Completed 15/03/2016
> 
> 2nd CO Contact 07/04/2016 - PCC for Spouse UAE visit - Sent correct dates for UAE visit (less than a year) requesting exemption
> 
> CO confirmed UAE PCC not required 09/05/2016
> 
> AHC Verification call 19/05/2016
> 
> GRANT: 02/11/2016
> 
> IED: 27/02/2017
> 
> Flying to MEL: 23/02/2017




Many congratulations Samsonk. Glad to see a grant for ICT BA/SA category after a long time. All the best.


----------



## forw.jane

pratik.itworld said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for quick response.
> As for professional documents, I have uploaded reference letters from my past work places and last 4 months payslips of current workplace as well as tax document.
> do you think any more docs required in this area?
> 
> Regards,
> Pratik


Bank Statement showing Salary Credited would be a good addon


----------



## forw.jane

Brane said:


> What if I dont declare them here but there is a section in form 80 which asks for parents information. What if I declare the info about my parents there because the question mentioned in form 80 says nothing about the parents being dependent?
> 
> So is it fine if I declare info about my parents in Form 80 and do not declare my parents in non-migrating dependent family members?
> 
> Will the CO cross question me?


Yes it is fine to declare parents in Form 80 and not as non-migrating dependent family members.


----------



## Brane

forw.jane said:


> Yes it is fine to declare parents in Form 80 and not as non-migrating dependent family members.



Thanks for the response. I hope I dont have to provide PCC and medicals for them then ?

Also what should I mention as the "Main language". IS it the first language which is mentioned on IELTS result?

my wife has not appeared for ielts? should she mention her mother tongue as the first language?

Previous countries of residence
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

I have lived in UK for less than a year and wife had been to US for a short business trip for a week. So do we need to provide address proofs for these stays?


----------



## Brane

Dear Experts,
Life in Australia - Australian values
The applicant declares that all persons included in this application who are 18 years or over have read, or had explained to them, information provided by the Australian Government on Australian society and values and agrees to the Australian Values statement.

I hope we need to answer this question as Yes


----------



## uday63

ssood143 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Following forum since last few days
> 
> My case details are as follows
> 
> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> IELTS : 7+ in all ( 10 points )
> ACS positive : 19/Oct/2016 ( 10 - 2 = 8 years ) ( 15 points )
> Education : 15 points
> Age : 30 points
> EOI Submitted : 25/Oct/2016 (189: 70 points, 190: 75 points (NSW))
> Invitation : Waiting
> 
> Can anyone predict what are my chances for invitation


In the next round itself.Get ready for Visa Lodge


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## forw.jane

Brane said:


> Thanks for the response. I hope I dont have to provide PCC and medicals for them then ?
> 
> Also what should I mention as the "Main language". IS it the first language which is mentioned on IELTS result?
> 
> my wife has not appeared for ielts? should she mention her mother tongue as the first language?
> 
> Previous countries of residence
> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
> 
> I have lived in UK for less than a year and wife had been to US for a short business trip for a week. So do we need to provide address proofs for these stays?


Main language can be your mother tongue or the language u speak the most.
No, those details you need to provide in Form 80


----------



## kanishkster

Hi Guys,

I have lodged my application today and got the HAP id.
However when I checked for the medical tests appointment in DIBP recognized center; they have availability only after 10th Nov.

In case a CO gets allocated before 10th Nov and requests for medicals, can that delay the grant?
I have observed from many posts on this forum, that one should try to ensure uploading maximum possible documents before CO allocation for faster grants.


----------



## BHPS

ssood143 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Following forum since last few days
> 
> My case details are as follows
> 
> Category : 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> IELTS : 7+ in all ( 10 points )
> ACS positive : 19/Oct/2016 ( 10 - 2 = 8 years ) ( 15 points )
> Education : 15 points
> Age : 30 points
> EOI Submitted : 25/Oct/2016 (189: 70 points, 190: 75 points (NSW))
> Invitation : Waiting
> 
> Can anyone predict what are my chances for invitation



should be very very quick, i got the invitation in 3 days (i.e. the next invitation round) once you submit.


----------



## Brane

forw.jane said:


> Main language can be your mother tongue or the language u speak the most.
> No, those details you need to provide in Form 80


Thanks for the reply. But there is a question asking the same. So should we need to mention small business trips,vacations etc or longer stays like the one I had in UK?

Any clue?

Life in Australia - Australian values
The applicant declares that all persons included in this application who are 18 years or over have read, or had explained to them, information provided by the Australian Government on Australian society and values and agrees to the Australian Values statement.

What should be the answer ?


----------



## tk123

forw.jane said:


> Bank Statement showing Salary Credited would be a good addon




I have experience with only one company but in 2 different countries. EA acknowledged complete experience so I am claiming points for experience. I have the following documentation available.

Country#1: 6 years
Reference Letter: Yes
Payslips: 1/6 years
Tax Returns: 2/6 years
Employment Contract: Yes

Country%'#2: 4 years
Reference Letter: Yes
Payslips: 4/4 years
Tax Returns: 4/4 years
Employment Contract: Yes

will the missing payslips & bank statements from country#1 be an issue??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tecolima

uday63 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My medicals are done and I see Health Clearance Provided- No action required under view assessment.
> 
> However, on home page the health application status is incomplete and If select the application and try to submit it says Incomplete Status..edit the application and complete.
> 
> Can you please help?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Dear uday63,

check on the 2nd page of Immiaccount website, just after the login. You will see a piece of information regarding to that:

"MY HEALTH DECLARATIONS ISSUES My Health Declarations forms that have been submitted to the department are incorrectly displaying a status of incomplete within ImmiAccount. The incorrect status will not affect the health examination process."

So, no need to worry.

Cheers.


----------



## tk123

any idea guys on how long it takes for CO to contact for documents after visa application? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

tk123 said:


> any idea guys on how long it takes for CO to contact for documents after visa application?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometimes days, sometimes weeks, sometimes never. Are you just at the bottom of the pile, or on your way to a direct grant.... Who knows? Exciting, isn't it? Immitracker gives you an overview of just how much it varies


----------



## gonnabeexpat

FFacs said:


> Sometimes days, sometimes weeks, sometimes never. Are you just at the bottom of the pile, or on your way to a direct grant.... Who knows? Exciting, isn't it? Immitracker gives you an overview of just how much it varies


The very though of my file being at the bottom end depresses me to no end.
So far each and every day has been a sour disappointment :smash::rip:


----------



## BHPS

gonnabeexpat said:


> The very though of my file being at the bottom end depresses me to no end.
> So far each and every day has been a sour disappointment :smash::rip:


Completely agree gonnabeexpat.

Lots of decisions depends on this GOLDEN mail and nobody know where our files are


----------



## tikki2282

BHPS said:


> Completely agree gonnabeexpat.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of decisions depends on this GOLDEN mail and nobody know where our files are




True. It's not just about the long wait but it's about the decisions and future planning. It's been a month and I feel like I am in the boat and don't know where am I heading.


----------



## jeyam_555

sultan_azam said:


> leave it blank


If I say that my mother is not dependent here, will it be problem in future if I wish to bring my mom in visitors visa or if I wish to process pr for her. I am not familiar with parents Visa, 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

kanishkster said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my application today and got the HAP id.
> However when I checked for the medical tests appointment in DIBP recognized center; they have availability only after 10th Nov.
> 
> In case a CO gets allocated before 10th Nov and requests for medicals, can that delay the grant?
> I have observed from many posts on this forum, that one should try to ensure uploading maximum possible documents before CO allocation for faster grants.


Few tings we cannot control, go ahead and get your medical done, it would take 5-6 business days to update medical status updated after the medical is done.

CO will ask for medical in case he / she is assigned before that.

Good Luck.


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

Eight Grants Today (Huhh, Nice  )

*Stay optimist aspirants, you are next !!!*


----------



## jansie15

Hi everyone, 
I have been reading posts from this site for months and would like to thank everyone for all the information and update they have posted.
I would like to share my timeline with everyone.

ANZSCO: 254423
EOI Submit: 31 Aug 2016
Invite: 13 Sep 2016
Visa 189 Lodged: 16 Sep 2016
CO Contact requesting for medicals and police check: 28 Sep 2016
All documents uploaded: 06 Oct 2016
Grant: 02 Nov 2016

To God be the glory.


----------



## BHPS

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Eight Grants Today (Huhh, Nice  )
> 
> *Stay optimist aspirants, you are next !!!*


I wish your words come true now and tomorrow is ours day 
Amen:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Madad kardo

Hi Guys

Brother I need a opinion from you. As i have found some useful opinions from you on this forum, so i thought to be specific and ask your mentoring on my case. Sorry in advance for a brief expalantion.


I have applied for 189 visa after getting my experience and qualification accessed by ACS.
i Got 65 points through EOI.
After initial submission of application; CO was appointed and request for some documents.
I have submitted those documents (pay slips, IT returns and form 80 )
After couple of weeks I got email from another case officer with invitation to comment on NATURAL JUSTICE to avoid PIC 4020
I Was completely shattered to see that, as i heard often these type of cases (comment on natural justice ) end up in refusal
However without any physical, telephone or email verification they sent me this letter.
That letter says following points
1. Company is not registered and website can't be found
2. No landline number provided
3. Referee's Mobile phone is registered as private consultant not on company's name

To the above queries i responded as follows

1. Evidence of Company's registration through MCA (Inidan ministry of corporate affairs) website.
screenshot of all files which can be retrieved and also advise the case officer that the website given by her is not correct as we didn't mention that address anywhere in the application.That contain incorrect domain due to which they couldn't find the website. I took screenshot of the website and emailed them.

2. Company best form of communication is either through email or mobile not landline as its often unanswered or unmanned due to various reception duties.

3. We provided contact numbers and email addresses of Company's director and HR manager.
Because not all queries can be answered by just director or just HR.
Also HR consultant is an individual who has his own business apart from HR duties at this company.


Now, i wasn't aware till today that there is a form of communication through experienced people like you. So i thought to ask you what should I do now.Should i wait until they reply, should i submit all other documents what i have of company, should i get an affidavit from director OR shall i withdraw the application to avoid PIC 4020.


Please reply brother i would be very grateful. Thanks so much and sorry for long explanation.

Madad Kardo


----------



## Madad kardo

Hi Keeda

Brother I need a opinion from you. As i have found some useful opinions from you on this forum, so i thought to be specific and ask your mentoring on my case. Sorry in advance for a brief expalantion.


I have applied for 189 visa after getting my experience and qualification accessed by ACS.
i Got 65 points through EOI.
After initial submission of application; CO was appointed and request for some documents.
I have submitted those documents (pay slips, IT returns and form 80 )
After couple of weeks I got email from another case officer with invitation to comment on NATURAL JUSTICE to avoid PIC 4020
I Was completely shattered to see that, as i heard often these type of cases (comment on natural justice ) end up in refusal
However without any physical, telephone or email verification they sent me this letter.
That letter says following points
1. Company is not registered and website can't be found
2. No landline number provided
3. Referee's Mobile phone is registered as private consultant not on company's name

To the above queries i responded as follows

1. Evidence of Company's registration through MCA (Inidan ministry of corporate affairs) website.
screenshot of all files which can be retrieved and also advise the case officer that the website given by her is not correct as we didn't mention that address anywhere in the application.That contain incorrect domain due to which they couldn't find the website. I took screenshot of the website and emailed them.

2. Company best form of communication is either through email or mobile not landline as its often unanswered or unmanned due to various reception duties.

3. We provided contact numbers and email addresses of Company's director and HR manager.
Because not all queries can be answered by just director or just HR.
Also HR consultant is an individual who has his own business apart from HR duties at this company.


Now, i wasn't aware till today that there is a form of communication through experienced people like you. So i thought to ask you what should I do now.Should i wait until they reply, should i submit all other documents what i have of company, should i get an affidavit from director OR shall i withdraw the application to avoid PIC 4020.


Please reply brother i would be very grateful. Thanks so much and sorry for long explanation.

Madad Kardo


----------



## ariin

Hi guys i was invited on 26 Oct round and going to apply for visa on 15 Nov.Need help on the following points 

1. What would b impact on my visa application if I resign after 15 Nov.What u guys recommend Should resign or not 

2. Can medicals be done before visa applications.If yes whats the process for this 

Thanks in advance 



ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
ACS result positive December 2015
Points: 30 (Age)+15 (Education) +5(IT Experience)+20 (PTE) = 70
EOI : 1st August 189(60 points) and 190 (60+5 Points)
PTE : 18 Oct - L - 87, S - 84, R - 87, W - 87
EOI updated : 20th Oct (189 - 70) (190 - 75)
Invitation : 26 Oct 2016


----------



## Amritbains206

Madad kardo said:


> Hi Keeda
> 
> 
> 
> Brother I need a opinion from you. As i have found some useful opinions from you on this forum, so i thought to be specific and ask your mentoring on my case. Sorry in advance for a brief expalantion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa after getting my experience and qualification accessed by ACS.
> 
> i Got 65 points through EOI.
> 
> After initial submission of application; CO was appointed and request for some documents.
> 
> I have submitted those documents (pay slips, IT returns and form 80 )
> 
> After couple of weeks I got email from another case officer with invitation to comment on NATURAL JUSTICE to avoid PIC 4020
> 
> I Was completely shattered to see that, as i heard often these type of cases (comment on natural justice ) end up in refusal
> 
> However without any physical, telephone or email verification they sent me this letter.
> 
> That letter says following points
> 
> 1. Company is not registered and website can't be found
> 
> 2. No landline number provided
> 
> 3. Referee's Mobile phone is registered as private consultant not on company's name
> 
> 
> 
> To the above queries i responded as follows
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Evidence of Company's registration through MCA (Inidan ministry of corporate affairs) website.
> 
> screenshot of all files which can be retrieved and also advise the case officer that the website given by her is not correct as we didn't mention that address anywhere in the application.That contain incorrect domain due to which they couldn't find the website. I took screenshot of the website and emailed them.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Company best form of communication is either through email or mobile not landline as its often unanswered or unmanned due to various reception duties.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. We provided contact numbers and email addresses of Company's director and HR manager.
> 
> Because not all queries can be answered by just director or just HR.
> 
> Also HR consultant is an individual who has his own business apart from HR duties at this company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, i wasn't aware till today that there is a form of communication through experienced people like you. So i thought to ask you what should I do now.Should i wait until they reply, should i submit all other documents what i have of company, should i get an affidavit from director OR shall i withdraw the application to avoid PIC 4020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please reply brother i would be very grateful. Thanks so much and sorry for long explanation.
> 
> 
> 
> Madad Kardo




Did u get any response after you sent ur explanation? My previous company is a also a proprietary firm whose registration cannot be found. It takes a particular number of employees to register as a private limited firm. Although, they do have a website.

The contact number of the hr is also a mobile ( as per the convenience of hr).
The company does not issue mobile nos. to employees so it is a private number.
I did not know they went to this level of verification.


----------



## lp.pant

Thanks all for the inputs.

I have couple of questions:
1. In case I withdraw application at this stage when CO is unassigned, what are the chances of getting refund? Historically, what are percentage of refund in these cases?

2. I am going to phone DIBP tomorrow about this. Can some expert share any email where I can contact them which they respond regularly?

Thanks


----------



## lp.pant

nikhil_k said:


> IP : I made the same mistake you made in EOI but i realized my error while filling visa application. I decided to ignore that invite and applied another EOI in same category. During that time I searched every where in several forums and found out one case where the girl made same mistake and lodged the visa just like you.
> Her CO was lenient and told her that this is a grave mistake and she had to tender a letter to dibp stating all facts which showed that she did not do this knowingly. Request to withdraw her application and then asked for fee refund. - She got the fee refund in few days applied another EOI with correct details and lodged visa and got the grant.
> Be VERY careful in dealing this case...seek professional help if you need to.
> Best of Luck.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk




Thanks all for the inputs.

I have couple of questions:
1. In case I withdraw application at this stage when CO is unassigned, what are the chances of getting refund? Historically, what are percentage of refund in these cases?

2. I am going to phone DIBP tomorrow about this. Can some expert share any email where I can contact them which they respond regularly?

Thanks


----------



## saurabharora123

Hi guys, I got an invite for job code 261312 on 26 October and planning to submit my visa application sometime next week.

During Skill assessment, I submitted affidavit from my current manager as a reference letter. Now on applying Visa:
1) What are the chances for employment verification by DIBP with current employer?
2) In case employment verification happens with current employer, will it go to HR or the contact mentioned in affidavit. I won't be worried in the latter case.
3) What should I do or what documents should I submit along with Visa application to ensure that the chances of verification with current employer are almost nil.

The reason I am asking this question is I don't want anyone in my organization to know about the same as my organization is a small one and it might adversely affect my career till the time I am here.

Please help!


----------



## Duchessroye

omer2165 said:


> Duchessroye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to report that I got the golden email approximately 30 minutes ago.
> 
> My Timeline:
> 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> 27/06/2016 - ACS +ve
> 22/08/2016 - TOEFL iBT (L24/30 R28/30 S26/30 W28/30)
> 23/08/2016 - EOI Submitted
> 14/09/2016 - Invitation
> 16/09/2016 - Visa Lodged
> 16/09/2016 - Documents uploaded (excluding medical and PCC)
> 26/09/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - Medical and PCC
> 27/09/2016 - Medical and PCC uploaded
> 06/10/2016 - Medical cleared
> 02/11/2016 - Grant
> 22/09/2017 - IED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Congrats and good luck with the future.. I hope you'll be able to answer a few questions:
> 
> 1. Did you have a CO contact besides the one that you mentioned ?
> 2. Did the status on you application change from received to any other ?
> 3. How many migrating dependents did you have ?
> 4. Did you have absolutely any indication that its going to be granted so soon ?
> 5. Did you have any employment verification ?
> 6. Do you have any Australian degree or Australian experience ?
> 
> Thanks in Advance !
Click to expand...


Thank you.

1. Just one contact requesting PCC and medical 
2. Received->information requested->assessment in progress (after clicking information provided button)->finalised
3. None. Single applicant with no dependents (neither migrating nor non-migrating)
4. None. Just a feeling since they didn't get back to me after the 28 days requesting additional information. I was pretty confident with the submission and supporting documents
5. None that I am aware of...see prior post where I indicated what I had provided for work experience support
6. No (points claimed: 15 for skilled work experience...8+ years, 25 for age, 15 for education (Bachelors with first class honors) and 10 for English )


Good luck!


----------



## sultan_azam

Madad kardo said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Brother I need a opinion from you. As i have found some useful opinions from you on this forum, so i thought to be specific and ask your mentoring on my case. Sorry in advance for a brief expalantion.
> 
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa after getting my experience and qualification accessed by ACS.
> i Got 65 points through EOI.
> After initial submission of application; CO was appointed and request for some documents.
> I have submitted those documents (pay slips, IT returns and form 80 )
> After couple of weeks I got email from another case officer with invitation to comment on NATURAL JUSTICE to avoid PIC 4020
> I Was completely shattered to see that, as i heard often these type of cases (comment on natural justice ) end up in refusal
> However without any physical, telephone or email verification they sent me this letter.
> That letter says following points
> 1. Company is not registered and website can't be found
> 2. No landline number provided
> 3. Referee's Mobile phone is registered as private consultant not on company's name
> 
> To the above queries i responded as follows
> 
> 1. Evidence of Company's registration through MCA (Inidan ministry of corporate affairs) website.
> screenshot of all files which can be retrieved and also advise the case officer that the website given by her is not correct as we didn't mention that address anywhere in the application.That contain incorrect domain due to which they couldn't find the website. I took screenshot of the website and emailed them.
> 
> 2. Company best form of communication is either through email or mobile not landline as its often unanswered or unmanned due to various reception duties.
> 
> 3. We provided contact numbers and email addresses of Company's director and HR manager.
> Because not all queries can be answered by just director or just HR.
> Also HR consultant is an individual who has his own business apart from HR duties at this company.
> 
> 
> Now, i wasn't aware till today that there is a form of communication through experienced people like you. So i thought to ask you what should I do now.Should i wait until they reply, should i submit all other documents what i have of company, should i get an affidavit from director OR shall i withdraw the application to avoid PIC 4020.
> 
> 
> Please reply brother i would be very grateful. Thanks so much and sorry for long explanation.
> 
> Madad Kardo


you have not done anything fraudulent, why are you thinking to pull back... ??

in my opinion, provide as many documents as you can arrange from Director or HR..

wait for them to respond, they make take some more time to verify things which you have provided them.


----------



## orange siera

Duchessroye said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 1. Just one contact requesting PCC and medical
> 2. Received->information requested->assessment in progress (after clicking information provided button)->finalised
> 3. None. Single applicant with no dependents (neither migrating nor non-migrating)
> 4. None. Just a feeling since they didn't get back to me after the 28 days requesting additional information. I was pretty confident with the submission and supporting documents
> 5. None that I am aware of...see prior post where I indicated what I had provided for work experience support
> 6. No (points claimed: 15 for skilled work experience...8+ years, 25 for age, 15 for education (Bachelors with first class honors) and 10 for English )
> 
> 
> Good luck!


Means a great deal. Thanks and Good Luck with the future.


----------



## Madad kardo

Amritbains206 said:


> Did u get any response after you sent ur explanation? My previous company is a also a proprietary firm whose registration cannot be found. It takes a particular number of employees to register as a private limited firm. Although, they do have a website.
> 
> The contact number of the hr is also a mobile ( as per the convenience of hr).
> The company does not issue mobile nos. to employees so it is a private number.
> I did not know they went to this level of verification.




No i haven't received any replies yet but suffering with huge fear what if they continue to be stubborn about their initial findings despite explaining everything.


----------



## Madad kardo

sultan_azam said:


> you have not done anything fraudulent, why are you thinking to pull back... ??
> 
> in my opinion, provide as many documents as you can arrange from Director or HR..
> 
> wait for them to respond, they make take some more time to verify things which you have provided them.




By the way the officer who initially sent me the requirement was Marlon - the one who you got approval from.

Thought of pulling back is due to fear of PIC 4020


----------



## kooljack007

arunvpy said:


> The golden email has come  I got the PR yesterday. Thanks a lot to the people here for your valuable suggestions and help.


Congrats!!☺

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## kooljack007

ihijazi said:


> Folks,
> 
> I got my direct grant today!! Thanks to all and GOOD LUCK TO ALL waiting
> 
> My timeline is below, and on you can see my input on myimmitracker here:
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189/cases/ihijazi


Congrats!!☺

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## kooljack007

samsonk76 said:


> To God be all glory!
> 
> It gives me immense happiness to update that we have received our much awaited grant this morning after a wait of 255 days (almost 9 months)
> 
> This long wait has taught me valuable lessons like faith, perseverance and patience.
> 
> To all those awaiting grants especially ones waiting long - hang in there, your time is coming (its just a matter of time)
> 
> 
> Thanks to vikas, andrey and anuj for the information and reassurance provided
> 
> Visa Application date : 17 Feb 2016
> 
> IED : 27th Feb 2017
> 
> All the best to you all in your journey, hope our paths cross again in the future!
> 
> _____________________________________________________
> 
> ICT Business Analyst 261111 (65 Points)
> ACS CLEARED 3/12/2015
> EOI Submitted 11/12/2015
> Invited 29/01/2016
> VISA LODGED 17/02/2016
> 1st CO Assign/Contact 29/02/2016
> Medicals & PCC Completed 15/03/2016
> 2nd CO Contact 07/04/2016 - PCC for Spouse UAE visit - Sent correct dates for UAE visit (less than a year) requesting exemption
> CO confirmed UAE PCC not required 09/05/2016
> AHC Verification call 19/05/2016
> GRANT: 02/11/2016
> IED: 27/02/2017
> Flying to MEL: 23/02/2017


Congrats!!☺

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## piyushanjali

samsonk76 said:


> To God be all glory!
> 
> It gives me immense happiness to update that we have received our much awaited grant this morning after a wait of 255 days (almost 9 months)
> 
> This long wait has taught me valuable lessons like faith, perseverance and patience.
> 
> To all those awaiting grants especially ones waiting long - hang in there, your time is coming (its just a matter of time)
> 
> 
> Thanks to vikas, andrey and anuj for the information and reassurance provided
> 
> Visa Application date : 17 Feb 2016
> 
> IED : 27th Feb 2017
> 
> All the best to you all in your journey, hope our paths cross again in the future!
> 
> _____________________________________________________
> 
> ICT Business Analyst 261111 (65 Points)
> ACS CLEARED 3/12/2015
> EOI Submitted 11/12/2015
> Invited 29/01/2016
> VISA LODGED 17/02/2016
> 1st CO Assign/Contact 29/02/2016
> Medicals & PCC Completed 15/03/2016
> 2nd CO Contact 07/04/2016 - PCC for Spouse UAE visit - Sent correct dates for UAE visit (less than a year) requesting exemption
> CO confirmed UAE PCC not required 09/05/2016
> AHC Verification call 19/05/2016
> GRANT: 02/11/2016
> IED: 27/02/2017
> Flying to MEL: 23/02/2017





Many many congrats!!
Please pray for me..so that can write similar email...completed 190days!!


----------



## jeyam_555

Hello all,
There is a spelling mistake in my mother's name (letter H is missing) in birth certificate. Do you recommend to attach the birth certificate in evidence of birth or shall I attach passport, please help.


----------



## vikaschandra

samsonk76 said:


> To God be all glory!
> 
> It gives me immense happiness to update that we have received our much awaited grant this morning after a wait of 255 days (almost 9 months)
> 
> This long wait has taught me valuable lessons like faith, perseverance and patience.
> 
> To all those awaiting grants especially ones waiting long - hang in there, your time is coming (its just a matter of time)
> 
> 
> Thanks to vikas, andrey and anuj for the information and reassurance provided
> 
> Visa Application date : 17 Feb 2016
> 
> IED : 27th Feb 2017
> 
> All the best to you all in your journey, hope our paths cross again in the future!
> 
> _____________________________________________________
> 
> ICT Business Analyst 261111 (65 Points)
> ACS CLEARED 3/12/2015
> EOI Submitted 11/12/2015
> Invited 29/01/2016
> VISA LODGED 17/02/2016
> 1st CO Assign/Contact 29/02/2016
> Medicals & PCC Completed 15/03/2016
> 2nd CO Contact 07/04/2016 - PCC for Spouse UAE visit - Sent correct dates for UAE visit (less than a year) requesting exemption
> CO confirmed UAE PCC not required 09/05/2016
> AHC Verification call 19/05/2016
> GRANT: 02/11/2016
> IED: 27/02/2017
> Flying to MEL: 23/02/2017


Congratulations mate


----------



## dakshch

Bairy said:


> 150th day of visa lodge still waiting






v.singh9256 said:


> 188 days still nothing
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk






BHPS said:


> for me 261313 and 160 days anddddddddd nothing till now




Day 332


----------



## vikaschandra

Madad kardo said:


> Hi Keeda
> 
> Brother I need a opinion from you. As i have found some useful opinions from you on this forum, so i thought to be specific and ask your mentoring on my case. Sorry in advance for a brief expalantion.
> 
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa after getting my experience and qualification accessed by ACS.
> i Got 65 points through EOI.
> After initial submission of application; CO was appointed and request for some documents.
> I have submitted those documents (pay slips, IT returns and form 80 )
> After couple of weeks I got email from another case officer with invitation to comment on NATURAL JUSTICE to avoid PIC 4020
> I Was completely shattered to see that, as i heard often these type of cases (comment on natural justice ) end up in refusal
> However without any physical, telephone or email verification they sent me this letter.
> That letter says following points
> 1. Company is not registered and website can't be found
> 2. No landline number provided
> 3. Referee's Mobile phone is registered as private consultant not on company's name
> 
> To the above queries i responded as follows
> 
> 1. Evidence of Company's registration through MCA (Inidan ministry of corporate affairs) website.
> screenshot of all files which can be retrieved and also advise the case officer that the website given by her is not correct as we didn't mention that address anywhere in the application.That contain incorrect domain due to which they couldn't find the website. I took screenshot of the website and emailed them.
> 
> 2. Company best form of communication is either through email or mobile not landline as its often unanswered or unmanned due to various reception duties.
> 
> 3. We provided contact numbers and email addresses of Company's director and HR manager.
> Because not all queries can be answered by just director or just HR.
> Also HR consultant is an individual who has his own business apart from HR duties at this company.
> 
> 
> Now, i wasn't aware till today that there is a form of communication through experienced people like you. So i thought to ask you what should I do now.Should i wait until they reply, should i submit all other documents what i have of company, should i get an affidavit from director OR shall i withdraw the application to avoid PIC 4020.
> 
> 
> Please reply brother i would be very grateful. Thanks so much and sorry for long explanation.
> 
> Madad Kardo


KeeDa is currently unavailable on the forum. You have already addressed the the questions asked. Do not withdraw the application yet since you have already replied if all is genuine and you can provide additional documents to prove your point then there is no reason to feel scared. This is not true that the cases which are issues with NJ go to refusal. I have seen several cases here on this forum and other places which were justified and the applicants got grant... most of them are already in Australia well settled..

relax as this could take time since now the CO would send out for verification. just keep your company informed. Try to get more evidences which can support your case and provide it to the CO for referral.


----------



## vikaschandra

saurabharora123 said:


> Hi guys, I got an invite for job code 261312 on 26 October and planning to submit my visa application sometime next week.
> 
> During Skill assessment, I submitted affidavit from my current manager as a reference letter. Now on applying Visa:
> 1) What are the chances for employment verification by DIBP with current employer?
> 2) In case employment verification happens with current employer, will it go to HR or the contact mentioned in affidavit. I won't be worried in the latter case.
> 3) What should I do or what documents should I submit along with Visa application to ensure that the chances of verification with current employer are almost nil.
> 
> The reason I am asking this question is I don't want anyone in my organization to know about the same as my organization is a small one and it might adversely affect my career till the time I am here.
> 
> Please help!


Well no one can rule out the possibility of verification not happening except one thing that is not claiming the points for work experience. which I doubt is possible in your case. 

But again it is also not necessary that verification would happen your case might see decision without verification. 

Try to provide as much evidence as possible that would make your case stronger. At any point of time if the verification happens at your HR level they would come to know about your plans hence I would suggest you start hinting them about your visa processing to keep them away from surprise.


----------



## vikaschandra

ariin said:


> Hi guys i was invited on 26 Oct round and going to apply for visa on 15 Nov.Need help on the following points
> 
> 1. What would b impact on my visa application if I resign after 15 Nov.What u guys recommend Should resign or not
> 
> 2. Can medicals be done before visa applications.If yes whats the process for this
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS result positive December 2015
> Points: 30 (Age)+15 (Education) +5(IT Experience)+20 (PTE) = 70
> EOI : 1st August 189(60 points) and 190 (60+5 Points)
> PTE : 18 Oct - L - 87, S - 84, R - 87, W - 87
> EOI updated : 20th Oct (189 - 70) (190 - 75)
> Invitation : 26 Oct 2016


Congratulations of your ITA. You not being employed post visa lodge should not make much of difference. but post visa lodge if you resign you should inform the CO about the change in your circumstance this is very important.

Check MyHealth Declaration and generate HAP ID to proceed with the medicals before Visa Lodge


----------



## vikaschandra

jeyam_555 said:


> Hello all,
> There is a spelling mistake in my mother's name (letter H is missing) in birth certificate. Do you recommend to attach the birth certificate in evidence of birth or shall I attach passport, please help.


Use the Grade 10 Marksheet as proof to BC, you can also upload passport Bio page, along with the copy of the BC. mistake in the spelling of mother should not make any difference.


----------



## jeyam_555

vikaschandra said:


> Use the Grade 10 Marksheet as proof to BC, you can also upload passport Bio page, along with the copy of the BC. mistake in the spelling of mother should not make any difference.


Thanks Vikas for the quick reply. I will do as per your recommendation, another question is that the passport is then attached in 2 places i.e., evidence of birth and travel document section, will it create any discrepancy. 
Also please advise whether form-80 & 1221 can be attached to evidence of character section.
Appreciate your help


----------



## nikhil_k

vikaschandra said:


> Use the Grade 10 Marksheet as proof to BC, you can also upload passport Bio page, along with the copy of the BC. mistake in the spelling of mother should not make any difference.


Hi Vikas, 

1. In my case my Birth Certificate does not have my name on it. Just my mother's name and dob.
If i want to attach 10th marksheet as proofs for dob then in which sub category of 'Birth Evidence' it should be attached.

2. I atached my wife form 80 under Form 80 itself....not under Evidence of Character.... : Hope this should be fine 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

lp.pant said:


> Thanks all for the inputs.
> 
> I have couple of questions:
> 1. In case I withdraw application at this stage when CO is unassigned, what are the chances of getting refund? Historically, what are percentage of refund in these cases?
> 
> 2. I am going to phone DIBP tomorrow about this. Can some expert share any email where I can contact them which they respond regularly?
> 
> Thanks


1. If you withdraw application without any communication by CO then i have no clue what happens. 
2. Talking to DIBP is the best way to get help from them. 
I can understand whats going on in your head....but i suggest to not loose hope and certainly no need to panic... just take logical steps to come out of this situation.
You will be out as others have got out.
Best of Luck.

Seniors pls guide here as this case is in rough waters!!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## yadavtinu

tikki2282 said:


> True. It's not just about the long wait but it's about the decisions and future planning. It's been a month and I feel like I am in the boat and don't know where am I heading.




Don't worry tikky, you are heading to Australia. Nobody gonna stop you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

I have experience with only one company but in 2 different countries. EA acknowledged complete experience so I am claiming points for experience. I have the following documentation available.

Country#1: 6 years
Reference Letter: Yes
Payslips: 1/6 years
Tax Returns: 2/6 years
Employment Contract: Yes

Country%'#2: 4 years
Reference Letter: Yes
Payslips: 4/4 years
Tax Returns: 4/4 years
Employment Contract: Yes

will the missing payslips & bank statements from country#1 be an issue??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

yadavtinu said:


> Don't worry tikky, you are heading to Australia. Nobody gonna stop you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks mate for your kind words


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Any grants today?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanishkster

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Few tings we cannot control, go ahead and get your medical done, it would take 5-6 business days to update medical status updated after the medical is done.
> 
> CO will ask for medical in case he / she is assigned before that.
> 
> Good Luck.


Thanks Jasjeet. 
Correct, it was difficult to presume that appointments will be full. And anyways HAP id is mandatory for tests, which one can only get after lodging the application.
I am going ahead with the medicals .


----------



## kanishkster

ronkar12 said:


> You are good mate.
> I submitted my application and documents 50 days after the invite.


Thanks .
Lodged my VISA application yesterday.
Hoping for the best.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

kanishkster said:


> Thanks .
> Lodged my VISA application yesterday.
> Hoping for the best.


All the best. Hope that you get a direct grant

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanishkster

gonnabeexpat said:


> All the best. Hope that you get a direct grant
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks for those kind words. Hoping for the same .

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asifskeep

Hi

Following is my Points breakdown:
Ocupation: Ship's Engineer (231212)
Age:30
Degree: 15
English skill: 20
Experiene: 0 (26 Months)

Total: 65

I lodged my EOI today, Can anybody advice when can i expect invitation?

Another thing, as i am not laiming points for experience, what are the employment douments do i have to provide?
I have Company letter stating my service, bank statement showing wages coming into my account, contract letters.
What other things should i be gathering?

Regards


----------



## tikki2282

gonnabeexpat said:


> Any grants today?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




There is one reported in immitracker.


----------



## sultan_azam

Asifskeep said:


> Hi
> 
> Following is my Points breakdown:
> Ocupation: Ship's Engineer (231212)
> Age:30
> Degree: 15
> English skill: 20
> Experiene: 0 (26 Months)
> 
> Total: 65
> 
> I lodged my EOI today, Can anybody advice when can i expect invitation?
> 
> Another thing, as i am not laiming points for experience, what are the employment douments do i have to provide?
> I have Company letter stating my service, bank statement showing wages coming into my account, contract letters.
> What other things should i be gathering?
> 
> Regards


you will receive invite in next round(whenever it happens) 

the main thing here is "have you done skill assessment from Australian Maritime Safety Authority" ??? if not then get yourself assessed first


----------



## Asifskeep

Thanks a lot sultan for inspiring feedback 
Yes i have.
Can you give me some idea about the documents i need to show about my employment?
As mentioned, i am not claiming point for exp, do you rekon they are gonna go hard on the documents to prove my experience?




sultan_azam said:


> you will receive invite in next round(whenever it happens)
> 
> the main thing here is "have you done skill assessment from Australian Maritime Safety Authority" ??? if not then get yourself assessed first


----------



## sultan_azam

Asifskeep said:


> Thanks a lot sultan for inspiring feedback
> Yes i have.
> Can you give me some idea about the documents i need to show about my employment?
> As mentioned, i am not claiming point for exp, do you rekon they are gonna go hard on the documents to prove my experience?


if you are not claiming experience points than they will be soft on work experience thing, however, it is better to provide that you are working in xxx company and show the basic documents for employment

a generic list mentioned below (reference from keeda's document list)

Education
1. Bachelor's certificate
2. High School certificate
3. Secondary school certificate

employment
1. Reference letter ( required if you are claiming experience points)
2. Bank statements indicating salary credited
3. Pay slips
4. joining, release, promotion letters

english
1. english test score card

national identity card - 

passport 

pcc

photo

skill assessment letter


----------



## Asifskeep

Thanks a lot mate.

You know any ship's engineer recently getting invitation or visa grant?

Thank you so much for your cooperation.

Regards
Asif



sultan_azam said:


> if you are not claiming experience points than they will be soft on work experience thing, however, it is better to provide that you are working in xxx company and show the basic documents for employment
> 
> a generic list mentioned below (reference from keeda's document list)
> 
> Education
> 1. Bachelor's certificate
> 2. High School certificate
> 3. Secondary school certificate
> 
> employment
> 1. Reference letter ( required if you are claiming experience points)
> 2. Bank statements indicating salary credited
> 3. Pay slips
> 4. joining, release, promotion letters
> 
> english
> 1. english test score card
> 
> national identity card -
> 
> passport
> 
> pcc
> 
> photo
> 
> skill assessment letter


----------



## yadavtinu

Finally, I've lodged my application with all documents except bank statements on 29th OCT 2016. 
I was thinking to upload them as well but I did a terrible mistake. I highlighted the information on the first page but I scan it's not visible. The main information is gone in the scan but physically it is readable. So, don't know what to do.


----------



## lp.pant

nikhil_k said:


> 1. If you withdraw application without any communication by CO then i have no clue what happens.
> 2. Talking to DIBP is the best way to get help from them.
> I can understand whats going on in your head....but i suggest to not loose hope and certainly no need to panic... just take logical steps to come out of this situation.
> You will be out as others have got out.
> Best of Luck.
> 
> Seniors pls guide here as this case is in rough waters!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



I talked to DIBP helpline today, I informed that I have already updated about this mistake through form 1023 in immiaccount which the operator told was right thing to do. The operator told me to wait for CO allocation who will suggest me the next steps.

Any seniors with prior experience in this issue, please suggest if anything else can be done.

1 option for me is to go for partner assessment to get additional 5 points and reach 70(as claimed). Any thoughts?


----------



## Priyavl

Could you share the DIBP helpline number? 

Thanks 
Priya


----------



## w4s33m

yadavtinu said:


> Finally, I've lodged my application with all documents except bank statements on 29th OCT 2016.
> I was thinking to upload them as well but I did a terrible mistake. I highlighted the information on the first page but I scan it's not visible. The main information is gone in the scan but physically it is readable. So, don't know what to do.


Unless you've been explicitly asked, bank statements are not a must. 

If you want to, get a fresh statement from the bank. Most banks provide downloadable PDFs.

You can highlight one of the many PDF annotating software like FoxIT Reader.


----------



## FFacs

yadavtinu said:


> Finally, I've lodged my application with all documents except bank statements on 29th OCT 2016.
> I was thinking to upload them as well but I did a terrible mistake. I highlighted the information on the first page but I scan it's not visible. The main information is gone in the scan but physically it is readable. So, don't know what to do.


Not sure what you mean by "main information is gone" but "it's readble.... Scan at a lighter setting on the scanner. Or take a decent photo of the page and convert to PDF. 

For highlighting I used a PDF editor and highlighted in the program itself. Not sure if they require that, but I had 10 years of quarterly bank statements for a well-used account to submit. Thought it might help them in the process.


----------



## Sush1

Hello All,

Just a stupid quesry but still wanted to confirm:-

Is it mandatory for all to travel (the people mentioned in the application and got the grant) together to Australia?
Or 
It is not mandatory to travel together but everyone together or separately should enter Australia before the IED?

For me second option is correct but still wanted to Confirm.


----------



## w4s33m

Sush1 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just a stupid quesry but still wanted to confirm:-
> 
> Is it mandatory for all to travel (the people mentioned in the application and got the grant) together to Australia?
> Or
> It is not mandatory to travel together but everyone together or separately should enter Australia before the IED?
> 
> For me second option is correct but still wanted to Confirm.


_"It is not mandatory to travel together but everyone together or separately BUT should enter Australia before the IED?"_


----------



## Jolly47

Seniors/ experts need advice 

Visa Lodge: 27 July
Co assigned and req docs: 9th August
Documents submitted: 23rd August 
Second CO contacted today: 03/11/2016 and need me to pay $10708 for commonwealth debitor( Lost appeal in court). They also suggested me for payment plan if I can't pay all upfront. I have two questions 
1) How much time it take for payment plan approval
2) If I chose to pay all the money upfront, how many average days they take for grant.


----------



## sultan_azam

Sush1 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just a stupid quesry but still wanted to confirm:-
> 
> Is it mandatory for all to travel (the people mentioned in the application and got the grant) together to Australia?
> Or
> It is not mandatory to travel together but everyone together or separately should enter Australia before the IED?
> 
> For me second option is correct but still wanted to Confirm.


second one is correct


----------



## forw.jane

Sush1 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just a stupid quesry but still wanted to confirm:-
> 
> Is it mandatory for all to travel (the people mentioned in the application and got the grant) together to Australia?
> Or
> It is not mandatory to travel together but everyone together or separately should enter Australia before the IED?
> 
> For me second option is correct but still wanted to Confirm.


Check the "Visa Conditions" in the Grant Letter, if it says NIL, anyone can travel anytime before the IED. If there is some condition mentioned you need to follow it


----------



## forw.jane

priyavl said:


> could you share the dibp helpline number?
> 
> Thanks
> priya


+61 7 3136 7000


----------



## dreamsanj

Jolly47 said:


> Seniors/ experts need advice
> 
> Visa Lodge: 27 July
> Co assigned and req docs: 9th August
> Documents submitted: 23rd August
> Second CO contacted today: 03/11/2016 and need me to pay $10708 for commonwealth debitor( Lost appeal in court). They also suggested me for payment plan if I can't pay all upfront. I have two questions
> 1) How much time it take for payment plan approval
> 2) If I chose to pay all the money upfront, how many average days they take for grant.


Hi Jolly,, what is this debitor which you have to pay. this is first time I am hearing this. could you please explain


----------



## Priyavl

Thanks for sharing. May I ask you from where did you get this number?




forw.jane said:


> priyavl said:
> 
> 
> 
> could you share the dibp helpline number?
> 
> Thanks
> priya
> 
> 
> 
> +61 7 3136 7000
Click to expand...


----------



## Jolly47

Commonwealth debtors means any money you hold against immigration..I lost few appeals in court against immigration 2010-2016..It's long story and journey


dreamsanj said:


> Jolly47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seniors/ experts need advice
> 
> Visa Lodge: 27 July
> Co assigned and req docs: 9th August
> Documents submitted: 23rd August
> Second CO contacted today: 03/11/2016 and need me to pay $10708 for commonwealth debitor( Lost appeal in court). They also suggested me for payment plan if I can't pay all upfront. I have two questions
> 1) How much time it take for payment plan approval
> 2) If I chose to pay all the money upfront, how many average days they take for grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jolly,, what is this debitor which you have to pay. this is first time I am hearing this. could you please explain
Click to expand...


----------



## selvaatec

Hi Everyone,

I am hoping to get some feedback on my first query here in this forum,

I got my invitation for 189 SC and in process of visa lodgment with points below,
English-20, Qualification-15, Age-30, Partner-5. 

The question is regarding claims for my partner.. Though we legally married in 2012 (without parents consent) we never lived together, At present she is working in Australia and I am from Sweden. I am going to produce Marriage certificate as evidence but we put different address and stay in all relevant fields in visa application, form 80 etc..
Also, she is holding a 457 work visa right now and she didn't mentioned as married while applying for the same. 
Is this is something I need to worry about?


----------



## forw.jane

Priyavl said:


> Thanks for sharing. May I ask you from where did you get this number?


I got this number from this forum and used the same to check the status of my application.


----------



## sumM

*Grant Finally !!!*

Short of words now....

After a wait of 7 months, me and my wife recevied the GOLDEN MAIL @ 12.42 IST.

*Timelines are*:

ACS: 9 July 2015
PTE: 8 Jan 2016
EOI: 21 Jan 2016
Lodged: 17 Mar 2016
CO Contact (Brisbane): 7 Apr 2016 (as document upload was in process)
Request completed: 8 Apr 2016
Called DIBP: 31 Aug 2016
Called DIBP: 9 Sep 2016, CO Assigned Finally
Called DIBP: 3 Oct 2016, no update shared
Current Employer AHC Call: 14 Oct 2016
Current Employer AHC verification by email: 26 Oct 2016
Grant: 03 Nov 2016


----------



## champaka

sumM said:


> Short of words now....
> 
> After a wait of 7 months, me and my wife recevied the GOLDEN MAIL @ 12.42 IST.
> 
> *Timelines are*:
> 
> ACS: 9 July 2015
> PTE: 8 Jan 2016
> EOI: 21 Jan 2016
> Lodged: 17 Mar 2016
> CO Contact (Brisbane): 7 Apr 2016 (as document upload was in process)
> Request completed: 8 Apr 2016
> Called DIBP: 31 Aug 2016
> Called DIBP: 9 Sep 2016, CO Assigned Finally
> Called DIBP: 3 Oct 2016, no update shared
> Current Employer AHC Call: 14 Oct 2016
> Current Employer AHC verification by email: 26 Oct 2016
> Grant: 03 Nov 2016


Congratulations...What is your ANZSCO code?
Was the employer verification done based on the SD?


----------



## Amritbains206

sumM said:


> Short of words now....
> 
> 
> 
> After a wait of 7 months, me and my wife recevied the GOLDEN MAIL @ 12.42 IST.
> 
> 
> 
> *Timelines are*:
> 
> 
> 
> ACS: 9 July 2015
> 
> PTE: 8 Jan 2016
> 
> EOI: 21 Jan 2016
> 
> Lodged: 17 Mar 2016
> 
> CO Contact (Brisbane): 7 Apr 2016 (as document upload was in process)
> 
> Request completed: 8 Apr 2016
> 
> Called DIBP: 31 Aug 2016
> 
> Called DIBP: 9 Sep 2016, CO Assigned Finally
> 
> Called DIBP: 3 Oct 2016, no update shared
> 
> Current Employer AHC Call: 14 Oct 2016
> 
> Current Employer AHC verification by email: 26 Oct 2016
> 
> Grant: 03 Nov 2016




Congrats... why were there two verifications from the same employer??


----------



## sumM

Amritbains206 said:


> Congrats... why were there two verifications from the same employer??


HR Manager was unable to verify every detail in reference letter, 2nd verification was through email attaching salary slips and reference letter and standard questions same as ref. letter.


----------



## andreyx108b

sumM said:


> Short of words now....
> 
> 
> 
> After a wait of 7 months, me and my wife recevied the GOLDEN MAIL @ 12.42 IST.
> 
> 
> 
> *Timelines are*:
> 
> 
> 
> ACS: 9 July 2015
> 
> PTE: 8 Jan 2016
> 
> EOI: 21 Jan 2016
> 
> Lodged: 17 Mar 2016
> 
> CO Contact (Brisbane): 7 Apr 2016 (as document upload was in process)
> 
> Request completed: 8 Apr 2016
> 
> Called DIBP: 31 Aug 2016
> 
> Called DIBP: 9 Sep 2016, CO Assigned Finally
> 
> Called DIBP: 3 Oct 2016, no update shared
> 
> Current Employer AHC Call: 14 Oct 2016
> 
> Current Employer AHC verification by email: 26 Oct 2016
> 
> Grant: 03 Nov 2016




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uday reddy

Hello everyone....

I have lodged my application on June 10th, 2016. AHC, New Delhi Contacted me on Sept 8th.
No CO has been alloted or contacted since then...!!!

Can u please help me out....should I call DIBP for the status... will that help... please suggest

Uday
ANZSCO Code: 233211
Total Points: 65
Lod: 10.06.2016
Medicals&PCC: submitted


----------



## forw.jane

uday reddy said:


> Hello everyone....
> 
> I have lodged my application on June 10th, 2016. AHC, New Delhi Contacted me on Sept 8th.
> No CO has been alloted or contacted since then...!!!
> 
> Can u please help me out....should I call DIBP for the status... will that help... please suggest
> 
> Uday
> ANZSCO Code: 233211
> Total Points: 65
> Lod: 10.06.2016
> Medicals&PCC: submitted


Yes you should call DIBP and ask if anything is pending from your side or is there any issue.


----------



## andreyx108b

forw.jane said:


> Yes you should call DIBP and ask if anything is pending from your side or is there any issue.




No point calling, if anything would have been pending they would contact. Just matter of waiting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12

sumM said:


> Short of words now....
> 
> After a wait of 7 months, me and my wife recevied the GOLDEN MAIL @ 12.42 IST.
> 
> *Timelines are*:
> 
> ACS: 9 July 2015
> PTE: 8 Jan 2016
> EOI: 21 Jan 2016
> Lodged: 17 Mar 2016
> CO Contact (Brisbane): 7 Apr 2016 (as document upload was in process)
> Request completed: 8 Apr 2016
> Called DIBP: 31 Aug 2016
> Called DIBP: 9 Sep 2016, CO Assigned Finally
> Called DIBP: 3 Oct 2016, no update shared
> Current Employer AHC Call: 14 Oct 2016
> Current Employer AHC verification by email: 26 Oct 2016
> Grant: 03 Nov 2016


Many congrats mate...all the best for your future endeavours.


----------



## Madad kardo

*Natural Justice letter form CO*

Hi Guys 

CO sent Natural Justice form without any physical, email or telephonic verification.
Just after receiving all documents they sent NJ saying "suspect bogus document"

I have replied with suitable and available evidence; but haven't heard from them after that.

Will they do verification now or is that mean they already made their mind? please help


Thanks


----------



## gonnabeexpat

sumM said:


> Short of words now....
> 
> After a wait of 7 months, me and my wife recevied the GOLDEN MAIL @ 12.42 IST.
> 
> *Timelines are*:
> 
> ACS: 9 July 2015
> PTE: 8 Jan 2016
> EOI: 21 Jan 2016
> Lodged: 17 Mar 2016
> CO Contact (Brisbane): 7 Apr 2016 (as document upload was in process)
> Request completed: 8 Apr 2016
> Called DIBP: 31 Aug 2016
> Called DIBP: 9 Sep 2016, CO Assigned Finally
> Called DIBP: 3 Oct 2016, no update shared
> Current Employer AHC Call: 14 Oct 2016
> Current Employer AHC verification by email: 26 Oct 2016
> Grant: 03 Nov 2016


Congratulations dude. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane

Dear Experts,
I have exhausted the space in employments section and the additional information section in both form 1221 and form 80.

How will I go about the same?

Any suggestions?
Regards,
Brane


----------



## vikaschandra

jeyam_555 said:


> Thanks Vikas for the quick reply. I will do as per your recommendation, another question is that the passport is then attached in 2 places i.e., evidence of birth and travel document section, will it create any discrepancy.
> Also please advise whether form-80 & 1221 can be attached to evidence of character section.
> Appreciate your help


No there should not be any problems to put the PP on two places. 

Form 80 has a specified section upload it there and form 1221 should go under others - evidence of character


----------



## vikaschandra

nikhil_k said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> 1. In my case my Birth Certificate does not have my name on it. Just my mother's name and dob.
> If i want to attach 10th marksheet as proofs for dob then in which sub category of 'Birth Evidence' it should be attached.
> 
> 2. I atached my wife form 80 under Form 80 itself....not under Evidence of Character.... : Hope this should be fine
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


if your birth certificate does not bear your name how can it be confirmed that it is your BC? upload the grade 10 marks card as proof. 

Yes form 80 has been on the right place


----------



## tikki2282

sumM said:


> Short of words now....
> 
> 
> 
> After a wait of 7 months, me and my wife recevied the GOLDEN MAIL @ 12.42 IST.
> 
> 
> 
> *Timelines are*:
> 
> 
> 
> ACS: 9 July 2015
> 
> PTE: 8 Jan 2016
> 
> EOI: 21 Jan 2016
> 
> Lodged: 17 Mar 2016
> 
> CO Contact (Brisbane): 7 Apr 2016 (as document upload was in process)
> 
> Request completed: 8 Apr 2016
> 
> Called DIBP: 31 Aug 2016
> 
> Called DIBP: 9 Sep 2016, CO Assigned Finally
> 
> Called DIBP: 3 Oct 2016, no update shared
> 
> Current Employer AHC Call: 14 Oct 2016
> 
> Current Employer AHC verification by email: 26 Oct 2016
> 
> Grant: 03 Nov 2016




Many congratulations mate


----------



## vikaschandra

Sush1 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just a stupid quesry but still wanted to confirm:-
> 
> Is it mandatory for all to travel (the people mentioned in the application and got the grant) together to Australia?
> Or
> It is not mandatory to travel together but everyone together or separately should enter Australia before the IED?
> 
> For me second option is correct but still wanted to Confirm.


Make sure you check for any condition set on your grant letter. at times there are conditions implied which says the secondary applicant cannot travel before or without the primary applicant. If the condition status is "NIL" you are good to go


----------



## Amritbains206

Madad kardo said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> 
> CO sent Natural Justice form without any physical, email or telephonic verification.
> 
> Just after receiving all documents they sent NJ saying "suspect bogus document"
> 
> 
> 
> I have replied with suitable and available evidence; but haven't heard from them after that.
> 
> 
> 
> Will they do verification now or is that mean they already made their mind? please help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Cant say. Hope seniors can give some advice. 
I am sure they will consider the evidence you provided. Atleast, they should cross check again. Why dont u consult some expert?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys it's been 32days since I lodged my application. No co contact nothing . Is this normal? Should I call them up?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madad kardo

Amritbains206 said:


> Cant say. Hope seniors can give some advice.
> I am sure they will consider the evidence you provided. Atleast, they should cross check again. Why dont u consult some expert?


Hi Amrit

All migration agents asking me to submit what ever i have to prove genuineness and wait for their reply.

I am afraid because if they don't bother to do verification and rigid on their initial understanding they may refuse with PIC 4020 Ban.


----------



## goaustralianow

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys it's been 32days since I lodged my application. No co contact nothing . Is this normal? Should I call them up?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes, it's normal. I am waiting for a CO contact from over 115 days.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

goaustralianow said:


> Yes, it's normal. I am waiting for a CO contact from over 115 days.


What's your job code dude?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> I have exhausted the space in employments section and the additional information section in both form 1221 and form 80.
> 
> How will I go about the same?
> 
> Any suggestions?
> Regards,
> Brane



Can anyone please help me on this??


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Brane said:


> Can anyone please help me on this??


Bran, You can printout as many as additional information you require and attach it to your form 80 or 1221


----------



## ariin

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations of your ITA. You not being employed post visa lodge should not make much of difference. but post visa lodge if you resign you should inform the CO about the change in your circumstance this is very important.
> 
> Check MyHealth Declaration and generate HAP ID to proceed with the medicals before Visa Lodge


Thanks for the info vikas 
if u may plz answer one more question what will be the impact on my visa if i resign before visa application?


----------



## Brane

gonnabeexpat said:


> Bran, You can printout as many as additional information you require and attach it to your form 80 or 1221


Thanks for the reply.

But can this cause a problem in case of form 1221 as it is the last page which also has the signing section. 

So If I attach multiple pages for additional info to form 1221, it will create multiple replicas for signing section as well.
So do we need to sign on the last additional information page and leave the other signing sections blank?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Brane said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> But can this cause a problem in case of form 1221 as it is the last page which also has the signing section.
> 
> So If I attach multiple pages for additional info to form 1221, it will create multiple replicas for signing section as well.
> So do we need to sign on the last additional information page and leave the other signing sections blank?


You can sign in all the pages. I don't think this should be a problem. Make sure it is done on. Such a way that it does not confuse your co.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly47

Hi Guys with my following Enquiry. I already paid me payment upfront of full amount through biller code using Australia account .I already sent the receipt to agent and requested him to press the button of information provided but he advised that wait for the confirmation from immigration about payment received and then only press the button.
My questions are
1) Can I press the button of information provided myself as I have acc s to immi account
2) how many average days it take after VAC2 payment for grant( I know my payment is different but I can have an idea)
QUOTE=dreamsanj;11344729]


Jolly47 said:


> Seniors/ experts need advice
> 
> Visa Lodge: 27 July
> Co assigned and req docs: 9th August
> Documents submitted: 23rd August
> Second CO contacted today: 03/11/2016 and need me to pay $10708 for commonwealth debitor( Lost appeal in court). They also suggested me for payment plan if I can't pay all upfront. I have two questions
> 1) How much time it take for payment plan approval
> 2) If I chose to pay all the money upfront, how many average days they take for grant.


Hi Jolly,, what is this debitor which you have to pay. this is first time I am hearing this. could you please explain[/QUOTE]


----------



## sam_poe

Hi everyone

I lodged my 189 on 27th Oct and still havent got BV yet. Last year when I applied for 485, I got BV the next day. So I'm a bit worried now and also was wondering whether it's normal for BV to take this long or is it just happening to me? Pls help guys. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sthkreur

Hi...

I recently submitted my EOI (65 points) for (Computer System and Network Engineer 263111 ) on the 26th of October.

I had a question? When I had had applied to ACS before, I had only shown the bare minimum of 2 years work experience to qualify for ACS and then I received ACS+.

I guess ACS deducts those two years and I can't claim points for them since it's less than 3 years.

I had put these 2 years work experience as reference in my EOI for the "Work Experience" section and I am not claiming points for this.

Do I need to keep these two years in my EOI or should I remove them because I don't need them for points? Hope it doesn't cause any confusion for them.

Thanks and looking forward to hearing from you very soon.


----------



## expat1234

Brane said:


> Can anyone please help me on this??


add additional sheets at the end of the forms and continue your answers with appropriate headings like "Continuation to Answer of Question Number <X>"


----------



## lucas.wszolek

Hi guys, any ideia when it will be next round for invitations?

I applied for SC189 today as I just improved my points due to english test achievement.


----------



## sthkreur

lucas.wszolek said:


> Hi guys, any ideia when it will be next round for invitations?
> 
> I applied for SC189 today as I just improved my points due to english test achievement.




November 9th probably 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Madad kardo said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> CO sent Natural Justice form without any physical, email or telephonic verification.
> Just after receiving all documents they sent NJ saying "suspect bogus document"
> 
> I have replied with suitable and available evidence; but haven't heard from them after that.
> 
> Will they do verification now or is that mean they already made their mind? please help
> 
> 
> Thanks


You got to wait mate. NJ cases do not get finalised very soon it takes time they would do their part of verification before closing the case. few NJ cases have take more than 10 months but not all of it.

You got to relax and wait for them to reply. If they would have made their mind your case should have been finalised by now until you have not heard from them stay positive.


----------



## vikaschandra

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> I have exhausted the space in employments section and the additional information section in both form 1221 and form 80.
> 
> How will I go about the same?
> 
> Any suggestions?
> Regards,
> Brane


Print the additional information page and use it later merge it with the master pdf


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys it's been 32days since I lodged my application. No co contact nothing . Is this normal? Should I call them up?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I like reading your post shows so much eagerness to have the case finalized.. well i do not think you should call them it has been only 32 days. Many people must have told you before I am putting it one more time most of the cases get finalized within 90 days few get stuck and go beyond it. case specific

I have put an attachment here check that hope this relaxes you


----------



## vikaschandra

ariin said:


> Thanks for the info vikas
> if u may plz answer one more question what will be the impact on my visa if i resign before visa application?


well you can resign before lodging visa but make sure that you you update DIBP about your current job status. put the details of your end date on the application form and form 80


----------



## vikaschandra

Jolly47 said:


> Hi Guys with my following Enquiry. I already paid me payment upfront of full amount through biller code using Australia account .I already sent the receipt to agent and requested him to press the button of information provided but he advised that wait for the confirmation from immigration about payment received and then only press the button.
> My questions are
> 1) Can I press the button of information provided myself as I have acc s to immi account
> 2) how many average days it take after VAC2 payment for grant( I know my payment is different but I can have an idea)
> QUOTE=dreamsanj;11344729]
> 
> Hi Jolly,, what is this debitor which you have to pay. this is first time I am hearing this. could you please explain


[/QUOTE]

If you have completed the requirement that CO had put for you then YES you can click the IP button. 

usually 2-3 weeks after the VAC2 payment. It could be way before that as well and could take more than the time mentioned all depends of the CO cannot provide confirmed answer on it.


----------



## Fanish

Dear,
I am generating HAP ID for health examination from MyHealthDeclaration before visa application submission. The HAP ID with referral letter is generated *successfully*. But two things bothering me :

1. The status in the ImmiAccount for that reference number is still "*Incomplete*". When i select the reference case and click on "*Submit Applications*", it is giving me error. Does it mean my application is not submitted successfully ?.

2. Under the heading "Select Action" we have option "*Send*". What is this for ?. Do i need to choose "*Send*" option to complete the application form.

Did i missed any step here ?.

Regards,
Fanish


----------



## lucas.wszolek

sthkreur said:


> November 9th probably
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool. Let's pray! ray2:


----------



## goaustralianow

gonnabeexpat said:


> What's your job code dude?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Dude it's 263111. It's there in my signature as well


----------



## Jolly47

Thank heaps Vikas


vikaschandra said:


> Jolly47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys with my following Enquiry. I already paid me payment upfront of full amount through biller code using Australia account .I already sent the receipt to agent and requested him to press the button of information provided but he advised that wait for the confirmation from immigration about payment received and then only press the button.
> My questions are
> 1) Can I press the button of information provided myself as I have acc s to immi account
> 2) how many average days it take after VAC2 payment for grant( I know my payment is different but I can have an idea)
> QUOTE=dreamsanj;11344729]
> 
> Hi Jolly,, what is this debitor which you have to pay. this is first time I am hearing this. could you please explain
Click to expand...

If you have completed the requirement that CO had put for you then YES you can click the IP button. 

usually 2-3 weeks after the VAC2 payment. It could be way before that as well and could take more than the time mentioned all depends of the CO cannot provide confirmed answer on it.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

Fanish said:


> Dear,
> I am generating HAP ID for health examination from MyHealthDeclaration before visa application submission. The HAP ID with referral letter is generated *successfully*. But two things bothering me :
> 
> 1. The status in the ImmiAccount for that reference number is still "*Incomplete*". When i select the reference case and click on "*Submit Applications*", it is giving me error. Does it mean my application is not submitted successfully ?.
> 
> 2. Under the heading "Select Action" we have option "*Send*". What is this for ?. Do i need to choose "*Send*" option to complete the application form.
> 
> Did i missed any step here ?.
> 
> Regards,
> Fanish



What is the error message, have you made payments ?


----------



## mahesh113

*suggestion*



Brane said:


> Can anyone please help me on this??


Don't bother much to write too much in the space provided. You can write in brief.
Now that you have written so much , just complete the line finding extra space outside and leave it like that.
It hardly matters.


----------



## Abubakr

Madad kardo said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> CO sent Natural Justice form without any physical, email or telephonic verification.
> Just after receiving all documents they sent NJ saying "suspect bogus document"
> 
> I have replied with suitable and available evidence; but haven't heard from them after that.
> 
> Will they do verification now or is that mean they already made their mind? please help
> 
> 
> Thanks


Dude may i ask what made them send it ?, was there any thing weird in your documents ??. Which particular part in the application they were suspicious about ??


----------



## FFacs

Madad kardo said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> CO sent Natural Justice form without any physical, email or telephonic verification.
> Just after receiving all documents they sent NJ saying "suspect bogus document"
> 
> I have replied with suitable and available evidence; but haven't heard from them after that.
> 
> Will they do verification now or is that mean they already made their mind? please help
> 
> 
> Thanks


You were here yesterday describing a Natural Justice with points on absent websites, no-one answering mobiles, no registration, etc. You said that you replied and provided proof. Is this another NJ, the same one?


----------



## Abubakr

uday reddy said:


> Hello everyone....
> 
> I have lodged my application on June 10th, 2016. AHC, New Delhi Contacted me on Sept 8th.
> No CO has been alloted or contacted since then...!!!
> 
> Can u please help me out....should I call DIBP for the status... will that help... please suggest
> 
> Uday
> ANZSCO Code: 233211
> Total Points: 65
> Lod: 10.06.2016
> Medicals&PCC: submitted


I saw you on the immi tracker bro, all civil engineer are in the line for a long time now, no any grants since 16 sept, except for one british guy here


----------



## vikaschandra

FFacs said:


> You were here yesterday describing a Natural Justice with points on absent websites, no-one answering mobiles, no registration, etc. You said that you replied and provided proof. Is this another NJ, the same one?


Probably the applicant is talking about the same NJ.


----------



## saurabharora123

Well, I got some guts today somehow, told my HR everything and got him convinced to share a reference letter. I hope the affidavit that I shared earlier with ACS and the letter head from company that I will be submitting to DIBP won't be a problem (the content however would be same)? 



vikaschandra said:


> Well no one can rule out the possibility of verification not happening except one thing that is not claiming the points for work experience. which I doubt is possible in your case.
> 
> But again it is also not necessary that verification would happen your case might see decision without verification.
> 
> Try to provide as much evidence as possible that would make your case stronger. At any point of time if the verification happens at your HR level they would come to know about your plans hence I would suggest you start hinting them about your visa processing to keep them away from surprise.


----------



## edkit

Help required on Employee reference letter format for SAS programmer/SAS analyst


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vikaschandra said:


> I like reading your post shows so much eagerness to have the case finalized.. well i do not think you should call them it has been only 32 days. Many people must have told you before I am putting it one more time most of the cases get finalized within 90 days few get stuck and go beyond it. case specific
> 
> I have put an attachment here check that hope this relaxes you


Make sense . 2 more months, biting my teeth.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

goaustralianow said:


> Dude it's 263111. It's there in my signature as well


Sorry looks like signatures are not visible on Tapatalk  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

saurabharora123 said:


> Well, I got some guts today somehow, told my HR everything and got him convinced to share a reference letter. I hope the affidavit that I shared earlier with ACS and the letter head from company that I will be submitting to DIBP won't be a problem (the content however would be same)?


Awesome this is good news for you.. if all is same on the R&R letter it is the best thing to provide to DIBP as it becomes official document issued by the HR.. best wishes with your application.


----------



## singh.manjeet1982

Hi
Today morning, I got the email for visa grant. Thought of sharing this news with you all.
Thanks everybody for helping me out with the process and documents.

One question, however, Do we need to send the passport somewhere now for visa stamp. How will I migrate or move to Australia, if I will not be having anything stamped on passport?

Thanks


----------



## psheetal_12

*Question*

Hi

I have posted my issue earlier also but since getting more and more worried and impatient asking some specific questions which are running in my mind.

I made a typo in Form-80 regarding a holiday trip and CO came back for submitting PCC for same. Now I have updated Form-1023 with correct information, but I have following specific questions if anyone knows about it Please help.

- How will CO believe that I am providing correct information now
- What additional docs should I provide to prove this(already attached scanned copy of passport with stamping dates)
- Will there be verification for this and what kind of verification and if so, how much more time should I add to the wait . waiting for more than 5 months already.


----------



## vikaschandra

singh.manjeet1982 said:


> Hi
> Today morning, I got the email for visa grant. Thought of sharing this news with you all.
> Thanks everybody for helping me out with the process and documents.
> 
> One question, however, Do we need to send the passport somewhere now for visa stamp. How will I migrate or move to Australia, if I will not be having anything stamped on passport?
> 
> Thanks


You do not send your passport anywhere. just use the grant letter for Travel.


Australia does not provide stamp on the passport anymore.


----------



## vikaschandra

psheetal_12 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have posted my issue earlier also but since getting more and more worried and impatient asking some specific questions which are running in my mind.
> 
> I made a typo in Form-80 regarding a holiday trip and CO came back for submitting PCC for same. Now I have updated Form-1023 with correct information, but I have following specific questions if anyone knows about it Please help.
> 
> - How will CO believe that I am providing correct information now
> - What additional docs should I provide to prove this(already attached scanned copy of passport with stamping dates)
> - Will there be verification for this and what kind of verification and if so, how much more time should I add to the wait . waiting for more than 5 months already.


You have done your part by submitting the form 1023 (notification to incorrect answer. + have also provided the Stamped copy of Entry and Exit to the country. this should suffice. 

Don't press the panic button yet wait the CO will come back to you if they need anything.


----------



## justin787

gonnabeexpat said:


> Make sense . 2 more months, biting my teeth.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hang in there with me bro, almost 2 months in for me. But I'm trying to keep busy and take my mind off of it. It's easier said than done but oh well ...


----------



## Meissam

singh.manjeet1982 said:


> Hi
> Today morning, I got the email for visa grant. Thought of sharing this news with you all.
> Thanks everybody for helping me out with the process and documents.
> 
> One question, however, Do we need to send the passport somewhere now for visa stamp. How will I migrate or move to Australia, if I will not be having anything stamped on passport?
> 
> Thanks




Hi mate
Would you mind to let us know what was requested from CO and whether there was any employment verification in your case?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Madad kardo said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> 
> CO sent Natural Justice form without any physical, email or telephonic verification.
> 
> Just after receiving all documents they sent NJ saying "suspect bogus document"
> 
> 
> 
> I have replied with suitable and available evidence; but haven't heard from them after that.
> 
> 
> 
> Will they do verification now or is that mean they already made their mind? please help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




It will depend on what evidence you have supplied and how well you substantiated your claims. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

sthkreur said:


> Hi...
> 
> I recently submitted my EOI (65 points) for (Computer System and Network Engineer 263111 ) on the 26th of October.
> 
> I had a question? When I had had applied to ACS before, I had only shown the bare minimum of 2 years work experience to qualify for ACS and then I received ACS+.
> 
> I guess ACS deducts those two years and I can't claim points for them since it's less than 3 years.
> 
> I had put these 2 years work experience as reference in my EOI for the "Work Experience" section and I am not claiming points for this.
> 
> Do I need to keep these two years in my EOI or should I remove them because I don't need them for points? Hope it doesn't cause any confusion for them.
> 
> Thanks and looking forward to hearing from you very soon.


You have done it correctly. Keep the experience in EOI and make it not relavant. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

sam_poe said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I lodged my 189 on 27th Oct and still havent got BV yet. Last year when I applied for 485, I got BV the next day. So I'm a bit worried now and also was wondering whether it's normal for BV to take this long or is it just happening to me? Pls help guys.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you applied from within AU the you should get the BV at same time. I got it as soon as i lodged my application.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## tan011

Please need help

CO asked me to provide form 80 on 3rd November. The status was information requested. I submitted it on 4th November and clicked the information provided button.after 5 min , it is showing assessment in progress ?
Is it normal or they again started to assess my file?
Or I have to wait another 28 days?


----------



## Beeka

*Medical and PC*

Dear 2016 visa gang,

I have submitted my EOI and hoping for an invitation sooner or later. 

As I am preparing my documents and want to upload everything upfront. I want to recheck and confirm the conditions for medical and PC.

In the normal process, it is usually recommended that PC and medical should be submitted later, once CO contacts you and asks for it.

What if I get PC and Medical now (as I am preparing for other docs) and submit it upfront with all other docs? What are the implications? I already had applied for PC (here in Australia) and got their reply immediately that it is on its way. I wonder if I do it with Medical as well (I am with family)? 

Cheers!!!Beeka


----------



## nikhil_k

Beeka said:


> Dear 2016 visa gang,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI and hoping for an invitation sooner or later.
> 
> As I am preparing my documents and want to upload everything upfront. I want to recheck and confirm the conditions for medical and PC.
> 
> In the normal process, it is usually recommended that PC and medical should be submitted later, once CO contacts you and asks for it.
> 
> What if I get PC and Medical now (as I am preparing for other docs) and submit it upfront with all other docs? What are the implications? I already had applied for PC (here in Australia) and got their reply immediately that it is on its way. I wonder if I do it with Medical as well (I am with family)?
> 
> Cheers!!!Beeka


Hi Beeka...its absolutely fine to do that 
I did the same with PCC but i did not do medicals as my old 457 ones are still valid...i am waiting for CO to tell me which other medicals to be done (Blood Test for HIV). If your points are good enough that you will get invited vwry soon and If you do not have previous medicals then go ahead and schedule them. Anyway it will not take more than 5 days to medical to get updated in application. I suggest wait for invitation to come.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

tan011 said:


> Please need help
> 
> CO asked me to provide form 80 on 3rd November. The status was information requested. I submitted it on 4th November and clicked the information provided button.after 5 min , it is showing assessment in progress ?
> Is it normal or they again started to assess my file?
> Or I have to wait another 28 days?


No one knows however may be a wait of 28 days as well.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## fahim_shahid

CO asked me to provide additional documents for me and my wife. How to provide those documents? Through immiaccount or reply to the email that i received?


----------



## farjaf

fahim_shahid said:


> CO asked me to provide additional documents for me and my wife. How to provide those documents? Through immiaccount or reply to the email that i received?


Immi Account


----------



## fahim_shahid

farjaf said:


> Immi Account


In immiaccount, I found attach document link for my wife and i have uploaded the requested documents. But in my case, I was asked to provide an explanation. I am not sure how to provide that.


----------



## Priyavl

I also share a similar timeline as yours. Visa lodged on Sep-9 and still waiting for CO contact.
May I ask what are the additional documents requested for you and your wife?





fahim_shahid said:


> CO asked me to provide additional documents for me and my wife. How to provide those documents? Through immiaccount or reply to the email that i received?


----------



## Jeebs

*Golden Letter*

hi all,

Grant received today for me and wifey! Received my 189 faster than my refund for Group 5 Cap & Cease visa.
This forum has been incredibly helpful during the entire process. Thanks to those that helped.


----------



## farjaf

Congrats,
Has ur case been handled by Adelaide or brisbane?


----------



## Jeebs

farjaf said:


> Congrats,
> Has ur case been handled by Adelaide or brisbane?


Thanks! Handled by Lisa from Adelaide.


----------



## farjaf

Mine is Brisbane,
These guys are so sloooow


----------



## sultan_azam

Madad kardo said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> CO sent Natural Justice form without any physical, email or telephonic verification.
> Just after receiving all documents they sent NJ saying "suspect bogus document"
> 
> I have replied with suitable and available evidence; but haven't heard from them after that.
> 
> Will they do verification now or is that mean they already made their mind? please help
> 
> 
> Thanks


if they had made their mind you would have received rejection notice by now...

as i told earlier they may be going through the documents provided by you, they may take some time to verify and scrutinise the things...

Relax... "You are still a winner until the moment you loose"


----------



## sultan_azam

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> I have exhausted the space in employments section and the additional information section in both form 1221 and form 80.
> 
> How will I go about the same?
> 
> Any suggestions?
> Regards,
> Brane


put a second additional information page (extract the blank page and merge with original pdf)... mention the things in serial order, they will understand that you exhausted the pages..


but tell me what all you are writing that it is taking so much space ???


----------



## sultan_azam

sthkreur said:


> Hi...
> 
> I recently submitted my EOI (65 points) for (Computer System and Network Engineer 263111 ) on the 26th of October.
> 
> I had a question? When I had had applied to ACS before, I had only shown the bare minimum of 2 years work experience to qualify for ACS and then I received ACS+.
> 
> I guess ACS deducts those two years and I can't claim points for them since it's less than 3 years.
> 
> I had put these 2 years work experience as reference in my EOI for the "Work Experience" section and I am not claiming points for this.
> 
> Do I need to keep these two years in my EOI or should I remove them because I don't need them for points? Hope it doesn't cause any confusion for them.
> 
> Thanks and looking forward to hearing from you very soon.


mark that 2 year experience as NOT RELEVANT


----------



## deepak12

Friends, I received Grant today for me and my spouse at 8:30 IST. 

Thanks for all support and guidance.
My timeline :
261313
Acs : 2 aug 2016
Pte : 26 sep 2016
Eoi & ITA : 27 Sep 2016
Visa lodged : 17 oct 2016
Docs uploaded : 21 oct 2016
Grant : 4 nov 2016
No Employment verification.
CO : Andrie, GSM Brisbane (in grant notification)


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ariin said:


> Thanks for the info vikas
> if u may plz answer one more question what will be the impact on my visa if i resign before visa application?


no effect... things are freezed on the day you are invited


----------



## sultan_azam

Fanish said:


> Dear,
> I am generating HAP ID for health examination from MyHealthDeclaration before visa application submission. The HAP ID with referral letter is generated *successfully*. But two things bothering me :
> 
> 1. The status in the ImmiAccount for that reference number is still "*Incomplete*". When i select the reference case and click on "*Submit Applications*", it is giving me error. Does it mean my application is not submitted successfully ?.
> 
> 2. Under the heading "Select Action" we have option "*Send*". What is this for ?. Do i need to choose "*Send*" option to complete the application form.
> 
> Did i missed any step here ?.
> 
> Regards,
> Fanish




after priniting HAP ID letter, have you done the medical test at panel physician ???


----------



## Fanish

sultan_azam said:


> after priniting HAP ID letter, have you done the medical test at panel physician ???


Nope. I am yet to schedule appointment for the same.

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## SI.Sujith

Any electrical engineers (233311) here waiting for more than 150 days for getting 189 visa grant. I didn't get any CO contact till now. Don't know whats happening.


----------



## psheetal_12

vikaschandra said:


> You have done your part by submitting the form 1023 (notification to incorrect answer. + have also provided the Stamped copy of Entry and Exit to the country. this should suffice.
> 
> Don't press the panic button yet wait the CO will come back to you if they need anything.


Thanks, fingers crossed.


----------



## tikki2282

deepak12 said:


> Friends, I received Grant today for me and my spouse at 8:30 IST.
> 
> Thanks for all support and guidance.
> My timeline :
> 261313
> Acs : 2 aug 2016
> Pte : 26 sep 2016
> Eoi & ITA : 27 Sep 2016
> Visa lodged : 17 oct 2016
> Docs uploaded : 21 oct 2016
> Grant : 4 nov 2016
> No Employment verification.
> CO : Andrie, GSM Brisbane (in grant notification)
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Many congratulations. Are you an offshore candidate or did you submitted any onshore PCC?


----------



## vsar

After 126 days of lodging and 106 days or replying to CO got the grant email for me and my spouse on 2nd Nov 2016. 

It comes when least expected.

PTE - 90
Occupation - Software engineer
Points - 70
Experience points - 5
Lodged - 29th June 2016
CO contact - 18th July
responded to CO - 19th July
Grant - 2nd Nov 2016

IED - May 2017

To all those waiting in the queue I wish your grants come soon


----------



## tikki2282

vsar said:


> After 126 days of lodging and 106 days or replying to CO got the grant email for me and my spouse on 2nd Nov 2016.
> 
> It comes when least expected.
> 
> PTE - 90
> Occupation - Software engineer
> Points - 70
> Experience points - 5
> Lodged - 29th June 2016
> CO contact - 18th July
> responded to CO - 19th July
> Grant - 2nd Nov 2016
> 
> IED - May 2017
> 
> To all those waiting in the queue I wish your grants come soon




Many congratulations.


----------



## sultan_azam

deepak12 said:


> Friends, I received Grant today for me and my spouse at 8:30 IST.
> 
> Thanks for all support and guidance.
> My timeline :
> 261313
> Acs : 2 aug 2016
> Pte : 26 sep 2016
> Eoi & ITA : 27 Sep 2016
> Visa lodged : 17 oct 2016
> Docs uploaded : 21 oct 2016
> Grant : 4 nov 2016
> No Employment verification.
> CO : Andrie, GSM Brisbane (in grant notification)
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



congratulations...






vsar said:


> After 126 days of lodging and 106 days or replying to CO got the grant email for me and my spouse on 2nd Nov 2016.
> 
> It comes when least expected.
> 
> PTE - 90
> Occupation - Software engineer
> Points - 70
> Experience points - 5
> Lodged - 29th June 2016
> CO contact - 18th July
> responded to CO - 19th July
> Grant - 2nd Nov 2016
> 
> IED - May 2017
> 
> To all those waiting in the queue I wish your grants come soon


congratulation for the grant


----------



## sultan_azam

Fanish said:


> Nope. I am yet to schedule appointment for the same.
> 
> Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


status will change after you are done with medicals


----------



## gonnabeexpat

deepak12 said:


> Friends, I received Grant today for me and my spouse at 8:30 IST.
> 
> Thanks for all support and guidance.
> My timeline :
> 261313
> Acs : 2 aug 2016
> Pte : 26 sep 2016
> Eoi & ITA : 27 Sep 2016
> Visa lodged : 17 oct 2016
> Docs uploaded : 21 oct 2016
> Grant : 4 nov 2016
> No Employment verification.
> CO : Andrie, GSM Brisbane (in grant notification)
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Congratulations dude, I lodged my visa on first October still no signs of grant

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Congratulations to everyone who received grant today

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

justin787 said:


> Hang in there with me bro, almost 2 months in for me. But I'm trying to keep busy and take my mind off of it. It's easier said than done but oh well ...


Yeah dude.  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## uday reddy

what is the average time for grants in case of civil engineers??


----------



## sultan_azam

uday reddy said:


> what is the average time for grants in case of civil engineers??


visa processing time doesnt depends on occupation code.. 

the documents we produce, the countries we had stayed in are the deciding factors...


----------



## deepak12

tikki2282 said:


> Many congratulations. Are you an offshore candidate or did you submitted any onshore PCC?


Thanks. I am offshore applicant, no overseas PCC.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane

Dear Experts,
In the Employment Section of Form 80, the unemployment clause states the following:-
all gaps between education

Why they will need this in the employment section?
In my case , I have completed my education first and then pursued with my job.

So is this clause relevant to me?


I have received my ITA on 27th Oct,2016 and am in the process of filing the online visa lodgement form in Immiaccount and also preparing the docs for the same.
Had a query regarding validity clause mentioned below :-
"This nomination is valid for 60 days from the date of the DIBP invitation, and will expire if you do not lodge a subclass 190 visa application within this 60 day period"

So as per the above statement do i need to submit ONLY the online visa application form in the immiaccount and pay the fees within 60 days or do we have to also upload the entire documentation within those 60 days?


Also suppose I submit the visa application on the 10th day after I receive an ITA and upload the documents after 10 days from the application submission.

Suppose a CO is allocated and he asks for some additional proof . So will I be still required to submit those documents within that 60 day timeframe or will that be upto the CO completely? 

Please help with this query.

Regards,
Brane


----------



## tk123

deepak12 said:


> Thanks. I am offshore applicant, no overseas PCC.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




hi Deepak, do you mean to say that you got grant without request from CO for Police Clearance? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uday reddy

sultan_azam said:


> visa processing time doesnt depends on occupation code..
> 
> the documents we produce, the countries we had stayed in are the deciding factors...


Well in that case, I have submitted all the req docs and waiting since 5 months...... No CO contact yet...???? Status is still received only...!!!!


----------



## sultan_azam

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> In the Employment Section of Form 80, the unemployment clause states the following:-
> all gaps between education
> 
> Why they will need this in the employment section?
> In my case , I have completed my education first and then pursued with my job.
> 
> So is this clause relevant to me?
> 
> 
> I have received my ITA on 27th Oct,2016 and am in the process of filing the online visa lodgement form in Immiaccount and also preparing the docs for the same.
> Had a query regarding validity clause mentioned below :-
> "This nomination is valid for 60 days from the date of the DIBP invitation, and will expire if you do not lodge a subclass 190 visa application within this 60 day period"
> 
> So as per the above statement do i need to submit ONLY the online visa application form in the immiaccount and pay the fees within 60 days or do we have to also upload the entire documentation within those 60 days?
> 
> 
> Also suppose I submit the visa application on the 10th day after I receive an ITA and upload the documents after 10 days from the application submission.
> 
> Suppose a CO is allocated and he asks for some additional proof . So will I be still required to submit those documents within that 60 day timeframe or will that be upto the CO completely?
> 
> Please help with this query.
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


1. Mentioning gaps is to explain what you were doing during that period and how you finanially supported yourself, you can mentioned "financially supported by parents"

2. the 60 days period is to pay visa fees and submit application.... 
it doesnt requires all documents to be submitted as and when you pay visa fees.

however it is advisable to submit the documents without wasting time, if you dont have anything than case officer(after allocation) will give you 28 days time to provide that document

28 days time starts when CO informed you about missing documents

60 days thing vanishes as an when you have paid visa fees and submitted application


----------



## deepak12

tk123 said:


> hi Deepak, do you mean to say that you got grant without request from CO for Police Clearance?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. There was no CO contact for any documents. I submitted PCC only from my home country INDIA, as I've never stayed in any other country for cumulative period of 12 Months in last 10 years.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

deepak12 said:


> No. There was no CO contact for any documents. I submitted PCC only from my home country INDIA, as I've never stayed in any other country for cumulative period of 12 Months in last 10 years.


Deepak, how many points did you claim for employment?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vicalej

Hi everybody,

I was wondering, is there a schedule for the granting process similar to the invitations one?. I mean, do they send the granting notifications any day of the week/month or are there fixed days to expect the notice? Thanks!


----------



## Amritbains206

Congrats deepak and others who got the grant today....
deepak applied on 17 oct and got the grant whereas i applied on 11 oct in same category but nothing yet. Does that mean my case has gone to a co or employment verification?? It means i am not in for a direct grant??
Somebody plz comment


Anzsco: 261311
Eoi submit: 15 aug 2016
Invitation: 1 sept 2016
Submitted: 11 oct(with all docs)
Status: recieved


----------



## sultan_azam

vicalej said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I was wondering, is there a schedule for the granting process similar to the invitations one?. I mean, do they send the granting notifications any day of the week/month or are there fixed days to expect the notice? Thanks!


no such schedule... grant will be given after case officer is satisfied with documents given by you




Amritbains206 said:


> Congrats deepak and others who got the grant today....
> deepak applied on 17 oct and got the grant whereas i applied on 11 oct in same category but nothing yet. Does that mean my case has gone to a co or employment verification?? It means i am not in for a direct grant??
> Somebody plz comment
> 
> 
> Anzsco: 261311
> Eoi submit: 15 aug 2016
> Invitation: 1 sept 2016
> Submitted: 11 oct(with all docs)
> Status: recieved



application processing varies case to case, you may also get a direct grant, CO may contact you or else give you a grant after five months w/o single CO contact...


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Amritbains206 said:


> Congrats deepak and others who got the grant today....
> deepak applied on 17 oct and got the grant whereas i applied on 11 oct in same category but nothing yet. Does that mean my case has gone to a co or employment verification?? It means i am not in for a direct grant??
> Somebody plz comment
> 
> 
> Anzsco: 261311
> Eoi submit: 15 aug 2016
> Invitation: 1 sept 2016
> Submitted: 11 oct(with all docs)
> Status: recieved


I in the same boat as you are in now. My profile is very similar to deepAk and I lodged my visa on Oct 1. I have heard a word from them.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amritbains206

sultan_azam said:


> no such schedule... grant will be given after case officer is satisfied with documents given by you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> application processing varies case to case, you may also get a direct grant, CO may contact you or else give you a grant after five months w/o single CO contact...




I hate this uncertainty and waiting


----------



## Amritbains206

gonnabeexpat said:


> I in the same boat as you are in now. My profile is very similar to deepAk and I lodged my visa on Oct 1. I have heard a word from them.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




All the best... keep hanging in there


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

Hang in tight gentlemen's.... 

What ever happens, it happens for a reason.


----------



## deepak12

gonnabeexpat said:


> Deepak, how many points did you claim for employment?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I claimed 5 points for Employment. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane

sultan_azam said:


> 1. Mentioning gaps is to explain what you were doing during that period and how you finanially supported yourself, you can mentioned "financially supported by parents"
> 
> 2. the 60 days period is to pay visa fees and submit application....
> it doesnt requires all documents to be submitted as and when you pay visa fees.
> 
> however it is advisable to submit the documents without wasting time, if you dont have anything than case officer(after allocation) will give you 28 days time to provide that document
> 
> 28 days time starts when CO informed you about missing documents
> 
> 60 days thing vanishes as an when you have paid visa fees and submitted application


Thanks sultan_Azam for your reply.
But why should I mention the gaps in my education in the Employment section of the form.. That is my concern. 
I am ok to mention about those gaps in the education section of the form if any.


So what is expected in employment section from this info is a bit confusing 

Regards,
Brane


----------



## orange siera

deepak12 said:


> Friends, I received Grant today for me and my spouse at 8:30 IST.
> 
> Thanks for all support and guidance.
> My timeline :
> 261313
> Acs : 2 aug 2016
> Pte : 26 sep 2016
> Eoi & ITA : 27 Sep 2016
> Visa lodged : 17 oct 2016
> Docs uploaded : 21 oct 2016
> Grant : 4 nov 2016
> No Employment verification.
> CO : Andrie, GSM Brisbane (in grant notification)
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Wow ! Great News, Congrats.

Btw did your status on ImmiAccount change from *Received* to anything else during this period ? If not, did you have any indication that the application was in process during this period. Thanks in advance.

Good luck for the future ahead.


----------



## deepak12

Amritbains206 said:


> Congrats deepak and others who got the grant today....
> deepak applied on 17 oct and got the grant whereas i applied on 11 oct in same category but nothing yet. Does that mean my case has gone to a co or employment verification?? It means i am not in for a direct grant??
> Somebody plz comment
> 
> 
> Anzsco: 261311
> Eoi submit: 15 aug 2016
> Invitation: 1 sept 2016
> Submitted: 11 oct(with all docs)
> Status: recieved


Thanks for wishes. 

I think it depends on no of documents submitted and co team. May be luckily my case got assigned to most efficient CO. 
I wish you will get your letter soon. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak12

omer2165 said:


> Wow ! Great News, Congrats.
> 
> Btw did your status on ImmiAccount change from *Received* to anything else during this period ? If not, did you have any indication that the application was in process during this period. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Good luck for the future ahead.


Thanks a ton brother. 
My status directly moved to Finalised when I received Grant mail. I had no indication of grant, just a hunch based on documentation provided. 
I'll pray that you get your grant soon. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

deepak12 said:


> Originally Posted by deepak12 View Post
> Finally I've lodged my visa on 17th Oct and uploaded all documents on 20th Oct.
> 
> Points : 30 Age, 20 PTE, 15 Education, 5 Work Ex., No points claimed for spouse.
> 
> I've uploaded following documents to support my claim:
> -Passport New, Old & Old with immigration stamps
> -Medical Referral Letter
> -PTE Result
> -ACS assessment letter
> -Degree Certificate, Transcript & Marksheet
> -High School & Intermediate (Senior Secondary) Certificate & Marksheet with Translation (certificate, marksheet & translation in single PDF)
> -Birth Certificate, PAN Card, Aadhar Card, High School certificate (Proof of Age)
> -Previous Company1 : offer letter, relieving letter, experience letter, form 16, payslips, reference letter, appraisal letter (no points claimed)
> -Previous Company2 : offer letter, relieving letter, experience letter, form 16, payslips, reference letter (points claimed for 3 months out of 8)
> -Current Company : offer letter, appraisal letters (4), payslips, company letter w/o R&R, Statutory Declaration from colleague, bank statements, form 16 (4 Years)
> -PCC India with Stamp on passport
> -Form 80 & 1221
> -Resume : Uploaded this in normal Indian format.
> -Passport size color photograph - Not Required but I uploaded.
> 
> 
> For Spouse:
> -Passport New, Old & Old with immigration stamps
> -Medical Referral Letter
> -Functional English letter from Master's & Bachelor's college.
> -Master Degree Certificate & Transcript, University name change letter
> -Bachelor Degree Certificate & Transcript
> -High School & Intermediate (Senior Secondary) Certificate & Marksheet
> -Birth Certificate, PAN Card, Aadhar Card
> -Marriage Certificate, Marriage & Name change Affidavit (Submitted this affidavit for Spouse name addition in passport also)
> -PCC India with Stamp on passport
> -Form 80 & 1221
> -Passport size color photograph - Not Required but uploaded.
> 
> Is there anything else do I need to upload or this is fine?.


Deepak, Qucik question, For Previous Company2 how many Month's payslips did you upload?


----------



## FFacs

omer2165 said:


> Wow ! Great News, Congrats.
> 
> Btw did your status on ImmiAccount change from *Received* to anything else during this period ? If not, did you have any indication that the application was in process during this period. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Good luck for the future ahead.


Just to be clear, the flow chart of statuses from DIBP indicates that the status will only change to "Assessment in Progress" if it has been "Information Requested" previously. Direct grants appear to go from "Application Received" to "Finalised" in one jump.


----------



## deepak12

gonnabeexpat said:


> Deepak, Qucik question, For Previous Company2 how many Month's payslips did you upload?


No of payslips was random. I uploaded 4-5 payslips per year. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

deepak12 said:


> No of payslips was random. I uploaded 4-5 payslips per year.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


For all the years served in the company?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

deepak12 said:


> Friends, I received Grant today for me and my spouse at 8:30 IST.
> 
> Thanks for all support and guidance.
> My timeline :
> 261313
> Acs : 2 aug 2016
> Pte : 26 sep 2016
> Eoi & ITA : 27 Sep 2016
> Visa lodged : 17 oct 2016
> Docs uploaded : 21 oct 2016
> Grant : 4 nov 2016
> No Employment verification.
> CO : Andrie, GSM Brisbane (in grant notification)
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Wow awesome timelines....i also lodged visa on 17 th oct. Good to see these guys are working.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Hang in tight gentlemen's....
> 
> What ever happens, it happens for a reason.


Well said sir...we are hanging tight

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

Brane said:


> Thanks sultan_Azam for your reply.
> But why should I mention the gaps in my education in the Employment section of the form.. That is my concern.
> I am ok to mention about those gaps in the education section of the form if any.
> 
> 
> So what is expected in employment section from this info is a bit confusing
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


I mentioned those gaps in this ectuon itself...pls give that info...i understad this is a bit confusing to everyone.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

SI.Sujith said:


> Any electrical engineers (233311) here waiting for more than 150 days for getting 189 visa grant. I didn't get any CO contact till now. Don't know whats happening.






goaustralianow said:


> Yes, it's normal. I am waiting for a CO contact from over 115 days.






Amritbains206 said:


> I hate this uncertainty and waiting






gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys it's been 32days since I lodged my application. No co contact nothing . Is this normal? Should I call them up?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Day 333


----------



## deepak12

gonnabeexpat said:


> For all the years served in the company?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


No.. No. of payslips are for each year, not for full Employment episode. 
E.g. for my current company, I've worked here for almost 4 years so uploaded total 17-18 payslips.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssood143

What i see in the forums is that some people get Grant in a matter of days and some are waiting for almost a year.. has somebody observed any trend in this .. is their a specific job code, visa sub class, points or anything else which explains this anomaly..


----------



## gonnabeexpat

deepak12 said:


> No.. No. of payslips are for each year, not for full Employment episode.
> E.g. for my current company, I've worked here for almost 4 years so uploaded total 17-18 payslips.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks for answering all of my questions promptly. Hope you get a great job and settle down soon in Australia. All the best due :thumb:


----------



## varun.mehta99

Hello,

I have a query related to my friend's application.

He has filed EOI of 189 Visa last month with 65 points (for job code 261313) and got the invite.
But after the invite, he realized that the points claimed are extra by 5 points. As he misinterpreted the ACS result.

So, he is in doubt that how can he move forward with the application process.

Kindly suggest from below 2 options, which one is best suitable.
1. Wait for 60 days, so that the invite would expire and he would re-submit/update the EOI with 60 points.
2. Create another profile with a different email id, and submit EOI with 60 points.

As he feels waiting for 60 days would delay his file processing further.

Please suggest, what should he do or if he can move forward with any other option.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dakshch said:


> Day 333


:boom::faint:


----------



## vikaschandra

ssood143 said:


> What i see in the forums is that some people get Grant in a matter of days and some are waiting for almost a year.. has somebody observed any trend in this .. is their a specific job code, visa sub class, points or anything else which explains this anomaly..


No such trend you would see grants coming from all codes


----------



## tk123

guys, in form 80 for travel history, the space is very small, and I did a travelling job for 3 years (50+ trips). so do I create a similar format in Excel and add at the end of document after Section for additional info, or is there a better way of doing this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

varun.mehta99 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a query related to my friend's application.
> 
> He has filed EOI of 189 Visa last month with 65 points (for job code 261313) and got the invite.
> But after the invite, he realized that the points claimed are extra by 5 points. As he misinterpreted the ACS result.
> 
> So, he is in doubt that how can he move forward with the application process.
> 
> Kindly suggest from below 2 options, which one is best suitable.
> 1. Wait for 60 days, so that the invite would expire and he would re-submit/update the EOI with 60 points.
> 2. Create another profile with a different email id, and submit EOI with 60 points.
> 
> As he feels waiting for 60 days would delay his file processing further.
> 
> Please suggest, what should he do or if he can move forward with any other option.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


He should let the invitation expire and then get back in the pool again for new ITA


----------



## vikaschandra

tk123 said:


> guys, in form 80 for travel history, the space is very small, and I did a travelling job for 3 years (50+ trips). so do I create a similar format in Excel and add at the end of document after Section for additional info, or is there a better way of doing this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Use the second last page on form 80 to provide additional details (Section 'T') if you still run out of space make a copy of that page and merge it with the master file when done filling in the details to be uploaded to the immi account


----------



## Beeka

deepak12 said:


> Friends, I received Grant today for me and my spouse at 8:30 IST.
> 
> Thanks for all support and guidance.
> My timeline :
> 261313
> Acs : 2 aug 2016
> Pte : 26 sep 2016
> Eoi & ITA : 27 Sep 2016
> Visa lodged : 17 oct 2016
> Docs uploaded : 21 oct 2016
> Grant : 4 nov 2016
> No Employment verification.
> CO : Andrie, GSM Brisbane (in grant notification)
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hi Deepak.
This is so quick, congratulations!

I have a question if you can help me with. Did you uploaded your medi and PC upfront (without waiting for CO to contact you)? I have submitted my EOI and am wondering if I do my medical now and submit it with all docs once. How did you go about it.
secondly, what documents of your spouse were required (other than PC)?

Any help will be appreciated.
Beeka


----------



## ronkar12

tk123 said:


> guys, in form 80 for travel history, the space is very small, and I did a travelling job for 3 years (50+ trips). so do I create a similar format in Excel and add at the end of document after Section for additional info, or is there a better way of doing this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did the same thing by filling in a separate excel file mentioning all the trips in similar format as in form 80. Later I printed it as PDF and named the file as Annexure-1.
In form 80, I mentioned as 'please refer to Annexure-1 for complete travel history'.


----------



## tk123

ronkar12 said:


> I did the same thing by filling in a separate excel file mentioning all the trips in similar format as in form 80. Later I printed it as PDF and named the file as Annexure-1.
> 
> In form 80, I mentioned as 'please refer to Annexure-1 for complete travel history'.




thanks. I will also use this strategy!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fdesai

Hello Expats,

Quick query related to *Education History for self and spouse in 17 page visa application form in ImmiAccount* - It says "Give details of all past and current studies at secondary level and above"


Q: Which all education details should be provided? Just the bachelors degree details suffice?
Q: Do we need to provide details of 10th and 12th standard as well?

Request your inputs on this

Thank you..!!


----------



## varun.mehta99

fdesai said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> Quick query related to *Education History for self and spouse in 17 page visa application form in ImmiAccount* - It says "Give details of all past and current studies at secondary level and above"
> 
> 
> Q: Which all education details should be provided? Just the bachelors degree details suffice?
> Q: Do we need to provide details of 10th and 12th standard as well?
> 
> Request your inputs on this
> 
> Thank you..!!


Providing the bachelor degree detail would be sufficient.

10th and 12th standard details are not required.


----------



## uday63

Hi Guys,

I lodged visa on 2nd Nov and uploaded all the documents including PCC,Form 80 and Form 1221.

I am also done with medicals.It shows Clearance Provided-No action required.

Should I upload anything related to medicals?

What's medical referral letter?

Should I upload this? If yes, then under which section?

Please advise

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

uday63 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged visa on 2nd Nov and uploaded all the documents including PCC,Form 80 and Form 1221.
> 
> I am also done with medicals.It shows Clearance Provided-No action required.
> 
> Should I upload anything related to medicals?
> 
> What's medical referral letter?
> 
> Should I upload this? If yes, then under which section?
> 
> Please advise
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


You don't need to do anything . Sit back and have a beer and chill.


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abubakr

120 days now

And nearly 3 months are over since the last CO contact


----------



## fdesai

Thanks Varun for your response.

I had also filled the bachelor degree details. Doubt arouse as it was mentioned "Give details of all past and current studies at *secondary level *and above." 




varun.mehta99 said:


> Providing the bachelor degree detail would be sufficient.
> 
> 10th and 12th standard details are not required.


----------



## uday63

gonnabeexpat said:


> You don't need to do anything . Sit back and have a beer and chill.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes mate.Happy weekend to you too  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tecolima

ronkar12 said:


> I did the same thing by filling in a separate excel file mentioning all the trips in similar format as in form 80. Later I printed it as PDF and named the file as Annexure-1.
> In form 80, I mentioned as 'please refer to Annexure-1 for complete travel history'.


Guys,

on regard of trips, I have travelled overseas (for work and leisure) more than 20 times.
I just listed the last ones, filling out the space available in the form (convering the last 3 years). 

Could that be a problem?


----------



## flora6170

Hi everybody
Something distressing has happened to me, so I would highly appreciate your advice.
I lodged my 189 application on 28 of Sep as main applicant and after more than 1 month I received an email from officer to provide following documents:
My husband has worked in Erbil -Kurdistan region -Iraq for more than 12 month and now officer has asked for Iraqi Pcc. I am living in Perth Australia and have no idea that how can I receive this and how long does it take!! I am not sure that even it is possible or not.

Also my husband has been working in syria as engineer for more than 12 months and while lodging documents I uploaded statutory declaration form for syria as mention in DIBP website. now officer has asked for " Character declaration details request - in the absence of a police clearance for Syria" and in the description it has been mentioned that as you have answered yes to one or more character declaration questions you should give detail of your offence!!!! we have not answered yes and my husband has no conviction as he has been supervisor engineer there. What does it mean?

Please give me you advice...It is really stressful situation.


----------



## uday63

Hi guys,

I know this question is silly.

Is it ok if the medium of instruction was non-english in 10th and Intermediate(10+2) for primary applicant?

I guess it is fine as long as English language proficiency is shown in the form of PTE?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak12

gonnabeexpat said:


> Thanks for answering all of my questions promptly. Hope you get a great job and settle down soon in Australia. All the best due :thumb:


Thanks.
Your grant is also on its way. You will receive it soon. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssood143

fdesai said:


> Thanks Varun for your response.
> 
> I had also filled the bachelor degree details. Doubt arouse as it was mentioned "Give details of all past and current studies at *secondary level *and above."



Hi mate, 

I see in your signature that you applied for EOI on 21st of Oct and got invited on 26th Oct. But i understand from other blog posts is that the cut off date for 26 OCt invitation round would have been 10th Oct approx. Am i missing something


----------



## deepak12

Beeka said:


> Hi Deepak.
> This is so quick, congratulations!
> 
> I have a question if you can help me with. Did you uploaded your medi and PC upfront (without waiting for CO to contact you)? I have submitted my EOI and am wondering if I do my medical now and submit it with all docs once. How did you go about it.
> secondly, what documents of your spouse were required (other than PC)?
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.
> Beeka


Hi Beeka,

I uploaded my medical and PCC upfront. I scheduled my medicals before lodging my visa and provided my hap id in Visa application. 
You should plan your medicals and PCC just before lodging your Visa as its expiry date determine your IED Initial Entry Date for visa. 

For documents list please check this and I didn't claim any points for spouse. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-lodge-2016-gang-1940.html#post11261194

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

deepak12 said:


> Thanks.
> Your grant is also on its way. You will receive it soon.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hope your golden words come true.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak12

uday63 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I know this question is silly.
> 
> Is it ok if the medium of instruction was non-english in 10th and Intermediate(10+2) for primary applicant?
> 
> I guess it is fine as long as English language proficiency is shown in the form of PTE?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Do not worry. Even my secondary education wasn't in English medium and my documents were not in english. I simply uploaded english translation for all such documents, which were not in english. 
Atleast your documents are in English. So sit back and have fun. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## selvaatec

hi, a quick help if anyone available? I am filling online application for 189 visa. I have claimed points for my partner.. in the application form, I don't see any option to enter ACS details of my wife? Is this usual or am I missing something?


----------



## singh.manjeet1982

Meissam said:


> Hi mate
> Would you mind to let us know what was requested from CO and whether there was any employment verification in your case?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi

No verification for me. And CO asked for my wife's degree and certificate which I missed uploading.


----------



## tk123

singh.manjeet1982 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> No verification for me. And CO asked for my wife's degree and certificate which I missed uploading.




were you claiming points for your wife?? i mean, as th CO requested flr her certificate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## satban

*Require process for police verification*



singh.manjeet1982 said:


> Hi
> 
> No verification for me. And CO asked for my wife's degree and certificate which I missed uploading.



Hi - So what is the process for US and India police verification? Is there a thread for it if you know?


----------



## selvaatec

singh.manjeet1982 said:


> Hi
> 
> No verification for me. And CO asked for my wife's degree and certificate which I missed uploading.


hi, a quick help if anyone available? I am filling online application for 189 visa. I have claimed points for my partner.. in the application form, I don't see any option to enter ACS details of my wife? Is this usual or am I missing something?


----------



## pratik.itworld

Hello,

Do we need to upload the stamped page of passport as well for PCC evidence or only PCC certificate is enough?

Pratik



deepak12 said:


> Hi Beeka,
> 
> I uploaded my medical and PCC upfront. I scheduled my medicals before lodging my visa and provided my hap id in Visa application.
> You should plan your medicals and PCC just before lodging your Visa as its expiry date determine your IED Initial Entry Date for visa.
> 
> For documents list please check this and I didn't claim any points for spouse.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-lodge-2016-gang-1940.html#post11261194
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pratik.itworld

uday63 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I know this question is silly.
> 
> Is it ok if the medium of instruction was non-english in 10th and Intermediate(10+2) for primary applicant?
> 
> I guess it is fine as long as English language proficiency is shown in the form of PTE?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hello Uday63,

AFAIK, language in 10th and 12th should not be any problem. You need to update qualification details post schooling (i.e. Graduation and above).
Just make sure your degree certificates and transcripts are in English language and all other documents as well, if not then translations of those docs in English will be required and should be done notary and attested.


----------



## lp.pant

Hello Folks,
Have quick question.

Can we submit multiple copies of Form 80, 1221?

I have already uploaded form80 and 1221, but how I filled it up was: I took a print out, wrote it by hand with blue ink and scanned it again(all pages). 
At that time, I did not have adobe acrobat to edit pdf , so had to do this way.

Now, I have got acrobat, so I can edit the pdf files and type all details. Should I upload a new copy of Form 80 with all details typed? 
As far as I understand, DIBP does not allow to delete already uploaded documents, so don't want to confuse CO with multiple copies of Form 80 and 1221?

Any prior experience in this will be highly appreciated?


----------



## nikhil_k

varun.mehta99 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a query related to my friend's application.
> 
> He has filed EOI of 189 Visa last month with 65 points (for job code 261313) and got the invite.
> But after the invite, he realized that the points claimed are extra by 5 points. As he misinterpreted the ACS result.
> 
> So, he is in doubt that how can he move forward with the application process.
> 
> Kindly suggest from below 2 options, which one is best suitable.
> 1. Wait for 60 days, so that the invite would expire and he would re-submit/update the EOI with 60 points.
> 2. Create another profile with a different email id, and submit EOI with 60 points.
> 
> As he feels waiting for 60 days would delay his file processing further.
> 
> Please suggest, what should he do or if he can move forward with any other option.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Option 2 is what i followed as i did not want to wait for 60 days. When the first EOI will be activated after 60 days then he can withdraw it.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12

lp.pant said:


> Hello Folks,
> Have quick question.
> 
> Can we submit multiple copies of Form 80, 1221?
> 
> I have already uploaded form80 and 1221, but how I filled it up was: I took a print out, wrote it by hand with blue ink and scanned it again(all pages).
> At that time, I did not have adobe acrobat to edit pdf , so had to do this way.
> 
> Now, I have got acrobat, so I can edit the pdf files and type all details. Should I upload a new copy of Form 80 with all details typed?
> As far as I understand, DIBP does not allow to delete already uploaded documents, so don't want to confuse CO with multiple copies of Form 80 and 1221?
> 
> Any prior experience in this will be highly appreciated?


It is not required to upload the forms again.
You are already fine the first time by writing with hand and uploading that copy.

I too wrote the forms by hand and uploaded.

So chill !!!


----------



## aussiedream87

lp.pant said:


> Hello Folks,
> Have quick question.
> 
> Can we submit multiple copies of Form 80, 1221?
> 
> I have already uploaded form80 and 1221, but how I filled it up was: I took a print out, wrote it by hand with blue ink and scanned it again(all pages).
> At that time, I did not have adobe acrobat to edit pdf , so had to do this way.
> 
> Now, I have got acrobat, so I can edit the pdf files and type all details. Should I upload a new copy of Form 80 with all details typed?
> As far as I understand, DIBP does not allow to delete already uploaded documents, so don't want to confuse CO with multiple copies of Form 80 and 1221?
> 
> Any prior experience in this will be highly appreciated?


Not required as writing with pen is also an option and Appreciate your patience in doing so.


----------



## fdesai

I believe that's because I submitted EOI with 75 points. The cutoff will be for 65 points. I hope that clarifies your doubt..!!



ssood143 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I see in your signature that you applied for EOI on 21st of Oct and got invited on 26th Oct. But i understand from other blog posts is that the cut off date for 26 OCt invitation round would have been 10th Oct approx. Am i missing something


----------



## sultan_azam

flora6170 said:


> Hi everybody
> Something distressing has happened to me, so I would highly appreciate your advice.
> I lodged my 189 application on 28 of Sep as main applicant and after more than 1 month I received an email from officer to provide following documents:
> My husband has worked in Erbil -Kurdistan region -Iraq for more than 12 month and now officer has asked for Iraqi Pcc. I am living in Perth Australia and have no idea that how can I receive this and how long does it take!! I am not sure that even it is possible or not.
> 
> Also my husband has been working in syria as engineer for more than 12 months and while lodging documents I uploaded statutory declaration form for syria as mention in DIBP website. now officer has asked for " Character declaration details request - in the absence of a police clearance for Syria" and in the description it has been mentioned that as you have answered yes to one or more character declaration questions you should give detail of your offence!!!! we have not answered yes and my husband has no conviction as he has been supervisor engineer there. What does it mean?
> 
> Please give me you advice...It is really stressful situation.



this may help wrt Iraq PCC https://www.wikiprocedure.com/index...ate_(Non_Conviction_Certificate,_Good_Conduct)

go through the statutory declaration you submitted, if something is mentioned incorrectly than provide form 1023


----------



## sultan_azam

uday63 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I know this question is silly.
> 
> Is it ok if the medium of instruction was non-english in 10th and Intermediate(10+2) for primary applicant?
> 
> I guess it is fine as long as English language proficiency is shown in the form of PTE?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


absolutely ok.... you have shown your english skills recently in PTE


----------



## sultan_azam

pratik.itworld said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do we need to upload the stamped page of passport as well for PCC evidence or only PCC certificate is enough?
> 
> Pratik


only PCC... stamped page not required


----------



## sultan_azam

lp.pant said:


> Hello Folks,
> Have quick question.
> 
> Can we submit multiple copies of Form 80, 1221?
> 
> I have already uploaded form80 and 1221, but how I filled it up was: I took a print out, wrote it by hand with blue ink and scanned it again(all pages).
> At that time, I did not have adobe acrobat to edit pdf , so had to do this way.
> 
> Now, I have got acrobat, so I can edit the pdf files and type all details. Should I upload a new copy of Form 80 with all details typed?
> As far as I understand, DIBP does not allow to delete already uploaded documents, so don't want to confuse CO with multiple copies of Form 80 and 1221?
> 
> Any prior experience in this will be highly appreciated?


if it is really illegible than case officer will ask you to give a new one... 

uploading multiple copies might confuse them


----------



## abhishektandon

deepak12 said:


> Hi Beeka,
> 
> I uploaded my medical and PCC upfront. I scheduled my medicals before lodging my visa and provided my hap id in Visa application.
> You should plan your medicals and PCC just before lodging your Visa as its expiry date determine your IED Initial Entry Date for visa.
> 
> For documents list please check this and I didn't claim any points for spouse.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-lodge-2016-gang-1940.html#post11261194
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hi Deepak,

Does the spouse has to clear PTE / IELTS exam even if the spouse points are not been claimed. If yes then what band?


----------



## vanpraustralia

abhishektandon said:


> Hi Deepak,
> 
> Does the spouse has to clear PTE / IELTS exam even if the spouse points are not been claimed. If yes then what band?


If you are not claiming points for your spouse then you will need to prove that he/she has functional English knowledge -and you can generally do that by

Providing certitifate from her university/college and also school (if possible) that her degree/diploma has been fully taught in english (referred to as Medium of instruction certificate)

Complete IELTS with average band score of 4.5

There are other ways as well to prove this ..but in most case I have seen applicants do one of the above !


----------



## ArunGM

To add to that, average score of 30 if it is PTE


----------



## deepak12

abhishektandon said:


> Hi Deepak,
> 
> Does the spouse has to clear PTE / IELTS exam even if the spouse points are not been claimed. If yes then what band?


You need to provide functional english proof for spouse if you are not claiming spouse points. I submitted letter from her Master degree and Bachelor degree colleges along with transcript, and i think CO was satisfied with the same. 

As per DIBP : 

How can I prove I have functional English?

To prove that you have functional English you must provide evidence of one of the following:

You are the holder of a valid passport issued by the United Kingdom, the United States of America, Canada, New Zealand, or the Republic of Ireland and you are a citizen of that country.An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.A Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based Test (TOEFL iBT) test result of a total band score of at least 32 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.A Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic test result of an overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.A Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) test result of an overall band score of at least 147 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening and the test must have been taken on or after 1*January*2015.*Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.A positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia that you have functional English.Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.Successfully completed at least one year of full-time study or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate diploma in an institution in Australia and all instructions were in English.Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.The functional level of the Australian Assessment of Communicative English Skills (ACCESS) test certified by the relevant testing body. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaivi

Is there any one who gets grant after the chance of natural justice?


----------



## Shaivi

Senioures is it so that after some one get chance of natural justice the chances of grant is less??


----------



## summy1986

Hello guys,

Its been 72 days and No CO contact yet, my application showing "Received" status.

I asked my agent to contact DIBP about any status update or which CO team is assigned, and he replied me by following email:

"Please note DIBP will not respond of below queries :

· Questions about the status of your visa application
· Confirmation that documents have been received
· Enquiries that do not relate to a current GSM visa application
· Questions addressed by this automatic response"

I just wanted to know how true is this....??
Can I contact DIBP by my own...??
When I should contact DIBP, if status remains "Received"...??



.


----------



## Amritbains206

Is saturday a holiday for ahc new delhi??


Anzsco: 261311
Eoi submit: 15 aug 2016
Invitation: 1 sept 2016
Submitted: 11 oct(with all docs)
Status: recieved


----------



## summy1986

amritbains206 said:


> is saturday a holiday for ahc new delhi??
> 
> 
> Anzsco: 261311
> eoi submit: 15 aug 2016
> invitation: 1 sept 2016
> submitted: 11 oct(with all docs)
> status: Recieved


yes


----------



## aussiedream87

Amritbains206 said:


> Is saturday a holiday for ahc new delhi??
> 
> 
> Anzsco: 261311
> Eoi submit: 15 aug 2016
> Invitation: 1 sept 2016
> Submitted: 11 oct(with all docs)
> Status: recieved


Yes and they function between Mon-Friday's


----------



## FFacs

summy1986 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Its been 72 days and No CO contact yet, my application showing "Received" status.
> 
> I asked my agent to contact DIBP about any status update or which CO team is assigned, and he replied me by following email:
> 
> "Please note DIBP will not respond of below queries :
> 
> · Questions about the status of your visa application
> · Confirmation that documents have been received
> · Enquiries that do not relate to a current GSM visa application
> · Questions addressed by this automatic response"
> 
> I just wanted to know how true is this....??
> Can I contact DIBP by my own...??
> When I should contact DIBP, if status remains "Received"...??
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sorry, I wrote a long reply about 72 hours and now see it says you have waitd 72 days. Apologies, it's early. 

72 days is still not long enough to start asking questions. Just because your haven't received notifcation of CO, doesn't mean you don't have one. Likewise, I think the status only change once (if) you are asked for more documents.


----------



## kamalendra

Shaivi said:


> Is there any one who gets grant after the chance of natural justice?


hey, why are u asking this question??


----------



## FFacs

Shaivi said:


> Senioures is it so that after some one get chance of natural justice the chances of grant is less??


It happens. Personally I would look to take professional advice if you haven't already. You also need to honest to yourself about your application. If you HAVE acted fraudulently, this can be considered a reprieve.


----------



## Shaivi

kamalendra said:


> Shaivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any one who gets grant after the chance of natural justice?
> 
> 
> 
> hey, why are u asking this question??
Click to expand...

I m worried ,frustrated,depressed and almost lost my hopes


----------



## Shaivi

FFacs said:


> Shaivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Senioures is it so that after some one get chance of natural justice the chances of grant is less??
> 
> 
> 
> It happens. Personally I would look to take professional advice if you haven't already. You also need to honest to yourself about your application. If you HAVE acted fraudulently, this can be considered a reprieve.
Click to expand...

Our application is hundred percent genuine...we have presented all legal 100% original document...even all our exp letter and official documents were on companies letter head and signed by authorised person.we are having good job over here in good firm..we doesnt like frouds neither we belive in doing any froudulent..we belive in truth and we act erhicaly ..we love our credit and reputation more then money grant or any other thing..how could u write this


----------



## FFacs

Shaivi said:


> Our application is hundred percent genuine...we have presented all legal 100% original document...even all our exp letter and official documents were on companies letter head and signed by authorised person.we are having good job over here in good firm..we doesnt like frouds neither we belive in doing any froudulent..we belive in truth and we act erhicaly ..we love our credit and reputation more then money grant or any other thing..how could u write this


How could I write this? Because I don't know anything about you and there ARE people who act fraudulently. Really, no need for histrionics. If you have a genuine application then I advise you take professional help, because you sound like you're confused as to why this has happened. If you don't understand why they find your application suspect, you have little chance of amending that perception. A fresh (professional) pair of eyes may well see a better path.


----------



## maverick19

Shaivi said:


> I m worried ,frustrated,depressed and almost lost my hopes




What have they mentioned in the letter by natural justice? They mostly spell out reasons very clearly. If you could expand a bit on it, then maybe someone could give you relevant helpful information..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Shaivi said:


> Is there any one who gets grant after the chance of natural justice?


lot many got grant after NJ.... go through *Natural Justice* thread


----------



## sultan_azam

summy1986 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Its been 72 days and No CO contact yet, my application showing "Received" status.
> 
> I asked my agent to contact DIBP about any status update or which CO team is assigned, and he replied me by following email:
> 
> "Please note DIBP will not respond of below queries :
> 
> · Questions about the status of your visa application
> · Confirmation that documents have been received
> · Enquiries that do not relate to a current GSM visa application
> · Questions addressed by this automatic response"
> 
> I just wanted to know how true is this....??
> Can I contact DIBP by my own...??
> When I should contact DIBP, if status remains "Received"...??
> 
> 
> 
> .


this is true.. it happens... it wont matter much if you contact DIBP


----------



## Shaivi

Shaivi said:


> kamalendra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any one who gets grant after the chance of natural justice?
> 
> 
> 
> hey, why are u asking this question??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I m worried ,frustrated,depressed and almost lost my hopes
Click to expand...




FFacs said:


> Shaivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our application is hundred percent genuine...we have presented all legal 100% original document...even all our exp letter and official documents were on companies letter head and signed by authorised person.we are having good job over here in good firm..we doesnt like frouds neither we belive in doing any froudulent..we belive in truth and we act erhicaly ..we love our credit and reputation more then money grant or any other thing..how could u write this
> 
> 
> 
> How could I write this? Because I don't know anything about you and there ARE people who act fraudulently. Really, no need for histrionics. If you have a genuine application then I advise you take professional help, because you sound like you're confused as to why this has happened. If you don't understand why they find your application suspect, you have little chance of amending that perception. A fresh (professional) pair of eyes may well see a better path.
Click to expand...

We have submitted our appication through good consultant y-axis ahemdabad the tging is when they called at my husbands current amploy and asked that may i talk to chef sushen desai at that time before a week my husband got new resposbility of assistant professor of culinary along with his current designation that is head chef so the receotionist replied that there is sushen desai who is aassistant prof then lateron when they talked to the registar of university they understood that my husband has dual designation of ap and head chef so they send query mail for that asking for documentation.thats it..we belive in hhard work not in doing froudulent


----------



## Shaivi

sultan_azam said:


> Shaivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any one who gets grant after the chance of natural justice?
> 
> 
> 
> lot many got grant after NJ.... go through *Natural Justice* thread
Click to expand...

Thanks for giving hopes


----------



## Shaivi

maverick19 said:


> Shaivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I m worried ,frustrated,depressed and almost lost my hopes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have they mentioned in the letter by natural justice? They mostly spell out reasons very clearly. If you could expand a bit on it, then maybe someone could give you relevant helpful information..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Expat Forum189 Visa Lodge 2016 Gang
Forum Home
Australasia
Australia Expat Forum for Expats Living in Australia

Shaivi
online

2h ago - #20,754

1
kamalendra said:
Original post 
Shaivi said:
Original post 
#1
Is there any one who gets grant after the chance of natural justice?
hey, why are u asking this question??
I m worried ,frustrated,depressed and almost lost my hopes


Shaivi
online

2h ago - #20,755

1
FFacs said:
Original post 
Shaivi said:
Original post 
#1
Senioures is it so that after some one get chance of natural justice the chances of grant is less??
It happens. Personally I would look to take professional advice if you haven't already. You also need to honest to yourself about your application. If you HAVE acted fraudulently, this can be considered a reprieve.
Our application is hundred percent genuine...we have presented all legal 100% original document...even all our exp letter and official documents were on companies letter head and signed by authorised person.we are having good job over here in good firm..we doesnt like frouds neither we belive in doing any froudulent..we belive in truth and we act erhicaly ..we love our credit and reputation more then money grant or any other thing..how could u write this


FFacs
2h ago - #20,756

Shaivi said:
Original post 
Our application is hundred percent genuine...we have presented all legal 100% original document...even all our exp letter and official documents were on companies letter head and signed by authorised person.we are having good job over here in good firm..we doesnt like frouds neither we belive in doing any froudulent..we belive in truth and we act erhicaly ..we love our credit and reputation more then money grant or any other thing..how could u write this
How could I write this? Because I don't know anything about you and there ARE people who act fraudulently. Really, no need for histrionics. If you have a genuine application then I advise you take professional help, because you sound like you're confused as to why this has happened. If you don't understand why they find your application suspect, you have little chance of amending that perception. A fresh (professional) pair of eyes may well see a better path.


maverick19
2h ago - #20,757

Shaivi said:
Original post 
I m worried ,frustrated,depressed and almost lost my hopes
What have they mentioned in the letter by natural justice? They mostly spell out reasons very clearly. If you could expand a bit on it, then maybe someone could give you relevant helpful information.. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sultan_azam
2h ago - #20,758

Shaivi said:
Original post 
Is there any one who gets grant after the chance of natural justice?
lot many got grant after NJ.... go through Natural Justice thread


sultan_azam
2h ago - #20,759

summy1986 said:
Original post 
Hello guys, Its been 72 days and No CO contact yet, my application showing "Received" status. I asked my agent to contact DIBP about any status update or which CO team is assigned, and he replied me by following email: "Please note DIBP will not respond of below queries : · Questions about the status of your visa application · Confirmation that documents have been received · Enquiries that do not relate to a current GSM visa application · Questions addressed by this automatic response" I just wanted to know how true is this....?? Can I contact DIBP by my own...?? When I should contact DIBP, if status remains "Received"...?? .
this is true.. it happens... it wont matter much if you contact DIBP


Shaivi
online

20m ago - #20,760

1
Shaivi said:
Original post 
1
kamalendra said:
Original post 
#1
hey, why are u asking this question??
I m worried ,frustrated,depressed and almost lost my hopes
1
FFacs said:
Original post 
Shaivi said:
Original post 
#1
Our application is hundred percent genuine...we have presented all legal 100% original document...even all our exp letter and official documents were on companies letter head and signed by authorised person.we are having good job over here in good firm..we doesnt like frouds neither we belive in doing any froudulent..we belive in truth and we act erhicaly ..we love our credit and reputation more then money grant or any other thing..how could u write this
How could I write this? Because I don't know anything about you and there ARE people who act fraudulently. Really, no need for histrionics. If you have a genuine application then I advise you take professional help, because you sound like you're confused as to why this has happened. If you don't understand why they find your application suspect, you have little chance of amending that perception. A fresh (professional) pair of eyes may well see a better path.
We have submitted our appication through good consultant y-axis ahemdabad the tging is when they called at my husbands current amploy and asked that may i talk to chef sushen desai at that time before a week my husband got new resposbility of assistant professor of culinary along with his current designation that is head chef so the receotionist replied that there is sushen desai who is aassistant prof then lateron when they talked to the registar of university they understood that my husband has dual designation of ap and head chef so they send query mail for that asking for documentation.thats it..we belive in hhard work not in doing froudulent


Shaivi
online

now - #20,761

1
sultan_azam said:
Original post 
Shaivi said:
Original post 
#1
Is there any one who gets grant after the chance of natural justice?
lot many got grant after NJ.... go through Natural Justice thread
Thanks for giving hopes

Page 2,085 of 2,085

2,085 of 2,085


----------



## verdikt

Is there anyone in this gang that is applying directly after graduation from their studies here in Australia around December?


----------



## kamalendra

Shaivi said:


> I m worried ,frustrated,depressed and almost lost my hopes


i think only thing we can do is wait n have faith on god.... hope u get ur grant soon so that u can get very big relief from all these uncertainities.... i can understand ur feeling, as i am going thru the same situation of this indefinite period of wait.. al the best


----------



## FFacs

Shaivi said:


> We have submitted our appication through good consultant y-axis ahemdabad the tging is when they called at my husbands current amploy and asked that may i talk to chef sushen desai at that time before a week my husband got new resposbility of assistant professor of culinary along with his current designation that is head chef so the receotionist replied that there is sushen desai who is aassistant prof then lateron when they talked to the registar of university they understood that my husband has dual designation of ap and head chef so they send query mail for that asking for documentation.thats it..we belive in hhard work not in doing froudulent


First of all, with all respect, be sure to have someone with a good command of English correspond with DIBP. If I look at your post I understand that your husband was assessed as head chef, but that in the meantime has been given another partial role. When DIBP called, the phone operator told them that your husband's role was not as a head chef, but as another role with different skills. They inferred that your husband had misrepresented his role in the application. If you have the right proof of your story and your agent represents it correctly they could well grant. Don't give up hope.


----------



## behlvipul

*ECE Engineer*

Hi Guys,

One of my friends wants to apply for VISA 189 for 261313 - Software Engineer but he is a Electronics and Communications Engineer (ECE), I just wanted to clarify if he can apply for it now as he is only 3 years experienced in Software. 

*Is an ECE degree a minor in computing as far as ACS is concerned ?*

I guess you need to be 4 years experienced in case you are applying for 261313 - Software Engineer and have a minor degree in computing ?

Please advise. Thanks


----------



## sanranjan12345

*Grant after vac2*

Hi guys
I have paid vac2 for my dependent mother on 4th Oct 2016. I haven't received any payment acknowledgement on my immi account, I even mailed dibp twice and also called them once but no response. I don't know what is going on, is it normal? 
Its one month now and no update.

Thanks


----------



## Beeka

deepak12 said:


> Hi Beeka,
> 
> I uploaded my medical and PCC upfront. I scheduled my medicals before lodging my visa and provided my hap id in Visa application.
> You should plan your medicals and PCC just before lodging your Visa as its expiry date determine your IED Initial Entry Date for visa.
> 
> For documents list please check this and I didn't claim any points for spouse.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-lodge-2016-gang-1940.html#post11261194
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thank you Deepak. Much appreciated.

A little clarification please. I assume 'providing hap id in visa application' means that I provide the medical ID I receive on the check up, right? 

Sorry, I am totally lost and not able to understand this point "its expire date determines your IED initial entry date for visa". It will be nice of you if you explain it a little more clearly. 

Best wishes
Beeka


----------



## uday63

behlvipul said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> One of my friends wants to apply for VISA 189 for 261313 - Software Engineer but he is a Electronics and Communications Engineer (ECE), I just wanted to clarify if he can apply for it now as he is only 3 years experienced in Software.
> 
> *Is an ECE degree a minor in computing as far as ACS is concerned ?*
> 
> I guess you need to be 4 years experienced in case you are applying for 261313 - Software Engineer and have a minor degree in computing ?
> 
> Please advise. Thanks


That's true.

ECE degree is a minor in computing for the job code 261313 and ACS deducts 4 years of experience that your friend doesn't have.





Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## manorathd

Hi guys, My Health assessment shows below text:

Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. *This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment.*

Is this normal, or do I have to be worried? Are there more tests that I have to do?


----------



## suhaz4

Hi Guys,

I filled my details and about to pay the fee.

Kindly suggest whether PCC and Medicals can be done before paying the fee.

I am currently in UAE. Need to get UAE PCC first ( which wil take 2 to 3 days) and once it is ready, I should go and apply for Indian PCC ( which will take about 10 days).

Can we go medicals before paying the visa fee? Which ID can be given to Medical center?

Please help.


----------



## uday63

suhaz4 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I filled my details and about to pay the fee.
> 
> Kindly suggest whether PCC and Medicals can be done before paying the fee.
> 
> I am currently in UAE. Need to get UAE PCC first ( which wil take 2 to 3 days) and once it is ready, I should go and apply for Indian PCC ( which will take about 10 days).
> 
> Can we go medicals before paying the visa fee? Which ID can be given to Medical center?
> 
> Please help.


You can do medicals and pcc before lodging Visa.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebilsaa

suhaz4 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I filled my details and about to pay the fee.
> 
> Kindly suggest whether PCC and Medicals can be done before paying the fee.
> 
> I am currently in UAE. Need to get UAE PCC first ( which wil take 2 to 3 days) and once it is ready, I should go and apply for Indian PCC ( which will take about 10 days).
> 
> Can we go medicals before paying the visa fee? Which ID can be given to Medical center?
> 
> Please help.




It is recommended to wait till they give you the HAP ID, it takes two days maximum after you pay the visa application fees, if you will do it prior it may take long time to be shown in your account that submitted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ta2605

Hi all,

I am planning to submit EOI with current passport (spouse name not added) and planning to renew the passport later (add spouse name and address change) and submit the same at the time of visa lodge.

pls suggest should I submit EOI with current passport. Further, will it create any issue later if I submit renewed passport at the time of visa.

Regards


----------



## prashantbhagat

*Visa Processing - Needed Help*

Hi,

I received a mail from CO 3 weeks before to upload the documents. Unfortunately I am yet to arrange all the document. I require some more time to upload all the documents.

In the mail from CO it is mentioned to provide the response in writing in 28 days and also to upload the document. 

Can anyone also let me know from where a document (Not in English) can be translated in Bangalore).

How to schedule Health Check in Bangalore.

Any suggestion or advice may be highly appreciated.

Thanks,
PKB


----------



## ronkar12

Ebilsaa said:


> It is recommended to wait till they give you the HAP ID, it takes two days maximum after you pay the visa application fees, if you will do it prior it may take long time to be shown in your account that submitted
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get this information from DIBP website? I believe not.
HAP ID can be generated before and after lodging visa. And the HAP ID is immediately available after visa application payment.


----------



## Asifskeep

Hello 

I have a query, I am current on my Student visa(Subclass 573) and my visa expires on 15th of March, 2017. i will apply for visa 189 on 15th of November( Assuming i get invite in next round). Supposedly, when i will launch my 189 visa application, automatically i will be getting bridging visa A, which should start from 16th of March,2017. Is that right?

Now, after launching my application, if i plan to visit my country on 16th of Nov,2016 and stay on vacation till December, will there be any problem coming back to Australia? Until march 2017, i will have student visa. Is that right? Please suggest.

Kind regards


----------



## suhaz4

ronkar12 said:


> Did you get this information from DIBP website? I believe not.
> HAP ID can be generated before and after lodging visa. And the HAP ID is immediately available after visa application payment.


Hi,

So, can I go for the medicals before the payment?
My plan is to upload all the documents at the time of payment.

Please suggest.


----------



## ronkar12

suhaz4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So, can I go for the medicals before the payment?
> My plan is to upload all the documents at the time of payment.
> 
> Please suggest.


People have done it that way. You can use the emedical client for the same.


----------



## summy1986

manorathd said:


> Hi guys, My Health assessment shows below text:
> 
> Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. *This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment.*
> 
> Is this normal, or do I have to be worried? Are there more tests that I have to do?


In my case, it is showing "medical clearance provided, no action required" since day one of submitting medicals.... Don't know what your status mean... wait for few days and check again....


----------



## fdesai

*Quick critical question on document upload limit*

The 60 document limit while uploading documents is per applicant.
Does that mean 60(myself) + 60(spouse) or is it collectively 60?
Some are saying it's collectively 60 and some are saying its separately 60. Please confirm as once upload done no reverting back, shall plan merging accordingly.

*DIBP site says* - "Skilled Migration (189, 190, 476, 489, 887) ----- 60 per applicant"

Thank you...!!
Best wishes..!!


----------



## deepak12

fdesai said:


> *Quick critical question on document upload limit*
> 
> The 60 document limit while uploading documents is per applicant.
> Does that mean 60(myself) + 60(spouse) or is it collectively 60?
> Some are saying it's collectively 60 and some are saying its separately 60. Please confirm as once upload done no reverting back, shall plan merging accordingly.
> 
> *DIBP site says* - "Skilled Migration (189, 190, 476, 489, 887) ----- 60 per applicant"
> 
> Thank you...!!
> Best wishes..!!


60 for each applicant. 
So 60 for you and 60 for your spouse.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak12

Beeka said:


> Thank you Deepak. Much appreciated.
> 
> A little clarification please. I assume 'providing hap id in visa application' means that I provide the medical ID I receive on the check up, right?
> 
> Sorry, I am totally lost and not able to understand this point "its expire date determines your IED initial entry date for visa". It will be nice of you if you explain it a little more clearly.
> 
> Best wishes
> Beeka


HAP Id is something which is mentioned in your health declaration application. To generate it, you need to login to your immi account then go to New Application option and choose My Health Declaration. Fill this new application and it will have your HAP Id, which you need to fill in your visa application under 'does this applicant taken health examination in last 12 month?' . You need to do this before submitting your visa application. If you have submitted your visa application then wait for CO to generate HAP Id for you..

I scheduled my health examination and procured PCC from my country before lodging my visa to avoid CO contact, and to ensure direct grant.

Hope this helps. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## fdesai

Thank you deepak for your prompt response..!!

Are you 100% sure on this?
Did you apply as family unit and upload as per this 60 + 60 limit?

Thank you..!!
Best wishes..!!



deepak12 said:


> 60 for each applicant.
> So 60 for you and 60 for your spouse.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## suhaz4

deepak12 said:


> HAP Id is something which is mentioned in your health declaration application. To generate it, you need to login to your immi account then go to New Application option and choose My Health Declaration. Fill this new application and it will have your HAP Id, which you need to fill in your visa application under 'does this applicant taken health examination in last 12 month?' . You need to do this before submitting your visa application. If you have submitted your visa application then wait for CO to generate HAP Id for you..
> 
> I scheduled my health examination and procured PCC from my country before lodging my visa to avoid CO contact, and to ensure direct grant.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Hi Deepak,

Thank you ... it is the info I was searching for...


----------



## orange siera

manorathd said:


> Hi guys, My Health assessment shows below text:
> 
> Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. *This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment.*
> 
> Is this normal, or do I have to be worried? Are there more tests that I have to do?


That's normal. This implies that your health case has been forwarded to DIBP and will be analyzed by their health department. 

Next the status will change to something like " THE HEALTH CASE HAS BEEN FINALIZED AND THE APPLICATION IS NOW READY FOR PROCESSING"

This then generates an indication to the case officer to undertake the assessment.

Good Luck


----------



## kitcha.nitt.83

fdesai said:


> Thank you deepak for your prompt response..!!
> 
> Are you 100% sure on this?
> Did you apply as family unit and upload as per this 60 + 60 limit?
> 
> Thank you..!!
> Best wishes..!!


60 documents per applicant.
I have applied as family. (Myself and Wife)
For each applicant maximum 60 documents.


----------



## deepak12

fdesai said:


> Thank you deepak for your prompt response..!!
> 
> Are you 100% sure on this?
> Did you apply as family unit and upload as per this 60 + 60 limit?
> 
> Thank you..!!
> Best wishes..!!


Yes. I am 100% sure. I applied for me and my spouse. Uploaded 53 documents for myself and 24 documents for my spouse. I recently received grant. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanranjan12345

Hi guys
I have paid vac2 for my dependent mother on 4th Oct 2016. I haven't received any payment acknowledgement on my immi account, I even mailed dibp twice and also called them once but no response. I don't know what is going on, is it normal? 
Its one month now and no update.

Thanks


----------



## tk123

Guys, how to answer Q6 on Form80.

whats the difference between getting citizenship by birth versus descent. and what will be the date of getting citizenship ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

suhaz4 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I filled my details and about to pay the fee.
> 
> Kindly suggest whether PCC and Medicals can be done before paying the fee.
> 
> I am currently in UAE. Need to get UAE PCC first ( which wil take 2 to 3 days) and once it is ready, I should go and apply for Indian PCC ( which will take about 10 days).
> 
> Can we go medicals before paying the visa fee? Which ID can be given to Medical center?
> 
> Please help.


Generate the HAP ID using my Health Declaration. once the HAP ID is generated get an appointment with Dubai London Clinic (Jumeriah or Festival City). You would be required to fill in form 160 and form 26.


----------



## nishesh.koirala

tk123 said:


> Guys, how to answer Q6 on Form80.
> 
> whats the difference between getting citizenship by birth versus descent. and what will be the date of getting citizenship ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If u recived ur citizenship by virtue of your descendants, u will be citizen by descent. Citizen by birth is only in cases if you get ur citizenship by virtue of being born. Its little complicated. Which country are you from. Cases vary according to country eg Nepal, US, Canada, India etc


----------



## fdesai

Thank you for the confirmation Deepak, many were saying that its collective so I was thinking if that is the case, need to be very conservative and need to do lot of merging of documents.

One more question as you applied as family.
How did you prove the functional level of English knowledge for spouse?
Did your spouse give any English exam?
Will English Medium Letter for 5 yrs of bachelors and masters degree work to prove functional knowledge in English?



deepak12 said:


> Yes. I am 100% sure. I applied for me and my spouse. Uploaded 53 documents for myself and 24 documents for my spouse. I recently received grant.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## justin787

Another week is about to start and with it more chances for those of use who are still waiting.

Best of luck everyone!


----------



## vikaschandra

tk123 said:


> Guys, how to answer Q6 on Form80.
> 
> whats the difference between getting citizenship by birth versus descent. and what will be the date of getting citizenship ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Citizenship by birth means you were born there and attained citizenship. 
Citizenship by naturalization means you went there legally and went through the process of becoming a citizen.
Citizenship by descent means youwere born outside that country one of your parent was citizen of the country on this basis you attained the citizenship


----------



## Bhavna1

In Form 1221
Q 35: Details of your journey to Australia: The options are: have applied for Visitor, Business, Migration, student. I am confused, is it the visa currently applied or past. 

I have Business Visa for Australia, and now I am applying for migration (189). As the business visa is getting expire soon and I have to travel again, I will be applying for a visa by December, I guess. 

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

Bhavna1 said:


> In Form 1221
> Q 35: Details of your journey to Australia: The options are: have applied for Visitor, Business, Migration, student. I am confused, is it the visa currently applied or past.
> 
> I have Business Visa for Australia, and now I am applying for migration (189). As the business visa is getting expire soon and I have to travel again, I will be applying for a visa by December, I guess.
> 
> Thanks


Mention the current Visa Details that is Immigration SC 189


----------



## saurabharora123

Hello,
For work experience proof on my visa application, I am thinking of also putting up my salary account bank statement.
I could generate pdf files with bank logo in colored on top of it using net banking.
Please suggest if they will work or I should get the same from bank.


----------



## Ebilsaa

Good Luck for all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fdesai

Hi Deepak,

Have couple of questions related to *HAP ID:*

1) If I go with "after visa lodging" option, can I generate the HAP ID myself (for me and spouse) or do I need compulsorily wait for CO to generate it for me? Asking this as I am seeking direct grant.
2) If I go with "before visa lodging" option, do I need to generate two applications by clicking "New Application" (one for me and one for my wife) or does single form generate two distinct HAP IDs (for me and wife)?

Request your clarifications on these queries..!!

Thank you..!!
Best wishes..!! 



deepak12 said:


> HAP Id is something which is mentioned in your health declaration application. To generate it, you need to login to your immi account then go to New Application option and choose My Health Declaration. Fill this new application and it will have your HAP Id, which you need to fill in your visa application under 'does this applicant taken health examination in last 12 month?' . You need to do this before submitting your visa application. If you have submitted your visa application then wait for CO to generate HAP Id for you..
> 
> I scheduled my health examination and procured PCC from my country before lodging my visa to avoid CO contact, and to ensure direct grant.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## amir577

*Spouse Functional education*

Hi expats,

i have a question i am planning to pay VAC2 for my wife. So do i need to upload any kind of certificate like school, mark sheet etc.

Regards
Amir


----------



## maverick19

Can someone please confirm if DIBP has terminated the telephone service for the contact number: +61 7 3136 7000.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak12

fdesai said:


> Thank you for the confirmation Deepak, many were saying that its collective so I was thinking if that is the case, need to be very conservative and need to do lot of merging of documents.
> 
> One more question as you applied as family.
> How did you prove the functional level of English knowledge for spouse?
> Did your spouse give any English exam?
> Will English Medium Letter for 5 yrs of bachelors and masters degree work to prove functional knowledge in English?


I had provided letter of medium of instruction from Master's and Bachelor's colleges of my wife. It was sufficient for proof of functional english. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## fdesai

I have similar case, my wife has done bachelors (BCA 3 yrs) and masters (MSc IT) in English medium.

Were those letters from respective colleges or university? Which one is preferred?



deepak12 said:


> I had provided letter of medium of instruction from Master's and Bachelor's colleges of my wife. It was sufficient for proof of functional english.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak12

fdesai said:


> Hi Deepak,
> 
> Have couple of questions related to *HAP ID:*
> 
> 1) If I go with "after visa lodging" option, can I generate the HAP ID myself (for me and spouse) or do I need compulsorily wait for CO to generate it for me? Asking this as I am seeking direct grant.
> 2) If I go with "before visa lodging" option, do I need to generate two applications by clicking "New Application" (one for me and one for my wife) or does single form generate two distinct HAP IDs (for me and wife)?
> 
> Request your clarifications on these queries..!!
> 
> Thank you..!!
> Best wishes..!!


If you are seeking direct grant then you need to generate HAP Id before lodging your visa, by this only you can mention it in your visa application. 
You just need to create one application and put details of you as primary applicant and add spouse as dependant. It will generate 2 HAP IDs, one for you and another for your spouse from one application. 

Do not worry too much. Just login to your immi account and explore your options. You can always update/remove your current application until you submit it. 

All the best. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## fdesai

Yeah, in fact I have filled out one form and kept it drafted in ImmiAccount for MyHealthDeclarations but then somebody told I need to fill two duplicate forms one for me and other for spouse to generate two distinct HAP IDs and I was confused what to do?

How did you go about medicals for you and your wife?

Yes, I am seeking direct grant as I have good documentation and the case is very clean. So hopefully should get it if done properly..!!

Request your inputs..!!

Thank you.. Best wishes..!!



deepak12 said:


> If you are seeking direct grant then you need to generate HAP Id before lodging your visa, by this only you can mention it in your visa application.
> You just need to create one application and put details of you as primary applicant and add spouse as dependant. It will generate 2 HAP IDs, one for you and another for your spouse from one application.
> 
> Do not worry too much. Just login to your immi account and explore your options. You can always update/remove your current application until you submit it.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak12

fdesai said:


> Yeah, in fact I have filled out one form and kept it drafted in ImmiAccount for MyHealthDeclarations but then somebody told I need to fill two duplicate forms one for me and other for spouse to generate two distinct HAP IDs and I was confused what to do?
> 
> How did you go about medicals for you and your wife?
> 
> Yes, I am seeking direct grant as I have good documentation and the case is very clean. So hopefully should get it if done properly..!!
> 
> Request your inputs..!!
> 
> Thank you.. Best wishes..!!


You just need to fill one application. I did the same. It generated 2 HAP IDs for me and my wife. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

maverick19 said:


> Can someone please confirm if DIBP has terminated the telephone service for the contact number: +61 7 3136 7000.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, that phone number is no longer available


----------



## fdesai

Thank you buddy for right in time input..!!

I was going to lodge visa application today, but now have changed my mind to do pre-medical, get HAP IDs and put those in visa application form.

Once those HAP ID are created I can book appointment and lodge visa application in parallel? Or do I need to get the health related examinations done before I can lodge visa application?

Request your inputs on this..!!

Many thanks..Best wishes..!!



deepak12 said:


> You just need to fill one application. I did the same. It generated 2 HAP IDs for me and my wife.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## krrish123

fdesai said:


> Thank you buddy for right in time input..!!
> 
> I was going to lodge visa application today, but now have changed my mind to do pre-medical, get HAP IDs and put those in visa application form.
> 
> Once those HAP ID are created I can book appointment and lodge visa application in parallel? Or do I need to get the health related examinations done before I can lodge visa application?
> 
> Request your inputs on this..!!
> 
> Many thanks..Best wishes..!!


It is recommended to do medicals cleared before lodging.


----------



## tikki2282

farjaf said:


> Yes, that phone number is no longer available




Any other number where we can call?


----------



## farjaf

tikki2282 said:


> Any other number where we can call?


It doesn't look like DIBP is interested to answer visa status question otherwise they put more information on immi account. 

U can call 1300 364 613 and wait for 45 mins and get generic response


----------



## Asifskeep

I am currently on Student Visa subclass 573, i expect to get invitation in next round with 65 points. I plan to lodge visa application for subclass 189. I have a question, when i lodge my application for 189, will i be granted a Bridging visa automatically? Recently i heard that the 189 Visa must be granted offshore. So though you can apply for it in Australia you will not be eligible to receive a bridging Visa.

Please suggest on the issue.

Thanks


----------



## fdesai

Thank you krrish123 for your inputs.

What is the reasoning behind this recommendation?
If that is the case, I would have to wait up until the medicals are cleared before lodging application?
How do we come to know that medicals are cleared?



krrish123 said:


> It is recommended to do medicals cleared before lodging.


----------



## arjun09

Asifskeep said:


> I am currently on Student Visa subclass 573, i expect to get invitation in next round with 65 points. I plan to lodge visa application for subclass 189. I have a question, when i lodge my application for 189, will i be granted a Bridging visa automatically? Recently i heard that the 189 Visa must be granted offshore. So though you can apply for it in Australia you will not be eligible to receive a bridging Visa.
> 
> Please suggest on the issue.
> 
> Thanks


Once u lodge your visa application you will get bridging A straight away. 

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## ta2605

Hi all,

I am planning to submit EOI with current passport (spouse name not added) and planning to renew the passport later (add spouse name and address change) and submit the same at the time of visa lodge.

pls suggest should I submit EOI with current passport. Further, will it create any issue later if I submit renewed passport at the time of visa.

Regards


----------



## arjun09

ta2605 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am planning to submit EOI with current passport (spouse name not added) and planning to renew the passport later (add spouse name and address change) and submit the same at the time of visa lodge.
> 
> pls suggest should I submit EOI with current passport. Further, will it create any issue later if I submit renewed passport at the time of visa.
> 
> Regards


It shouldn't be an issue as i did the same. Once i applied visa right after that i renew my passport with spouse name on passport.

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## fdesai

You can go ahead and submit EOI with your current passport and can in parallel initiate the renewal to add spouse name. 

You can lodge visa application with new passport. No problem at all, you might just have to give previous passport details, that's it.



ta2605 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am planning to submit EOI with current passport (spouse name not added) and planning to renew the passport later (add spouse name and address change) and submit the same at the time of visa lodge.
> 
> pls suggest should I submit EOI with current passport. Further, will it create any issue later if I submit renewed passport at the time of visa.
> 
> Regards


----------



## ta2605

arjun09 said:


> It shouldn't be an issue as i did the same. Once i applied visa right after that i renew my passport with spouse name on passport.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Any grants today? Nothing from my side as usual 😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak12

fdesai said:


> Thank you buddy for right in time input..!!
> 
> I was going to lodge visa application today, but now have changed my mind to do pre-medical, get HAP IDs and put those in visa application form.
> 
> Once those HAP ID are created I can book appointment and lodge visa application in parallel? Or do I need to get the health related examinations done before I can lodge visa application?
> 
> Request your inputs on this..!!
> 
> Many thanks..Best wishes..!!


Wait for medical clearance. It will just take 2-3 days after examination. Once clearance is provided, upload clearance letter also. This letter can be downloaded from My Health Declaration application and status will be like health examination finalised, clearance provided no further action required. 



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## fdesai

Thanks Deepak for your inputs.

1) Do they show this status to you that the medical is cleared? I read somewhere that medical results are not shown up until visa is lodged/payment is done.
2) If I go with "after visa lodging" option, can I generate the HAP ID myself (for me and spouse) or do I need compulsorily wait for CO to generate it for me? Asking this as I am seeking direct grant.
3) If they share this clearance then it makes sense to get the medical done beforehand so that one is sure that things are through in medical o/w what is the advantage of doing pre-medicals? One can do that in the window between visa lodging and CO allocation. Please share your thoughts on this.

Thank you..!!
Best wishes..!!



deepak12 said:


> Wait for medical clearance. It will just take 2-3 days after examination. Once clearance is provided, upload clearance letter also. This letter can be downloaded from My Health Declaration application and status will be like health examination finalised, clearance provided no further action required.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mint123

Hey guys, 

Is there any limited time allocated for a person to accept the EOI invitation and uploading documents for visa 189? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tikki2282

gonnabeexpat said:


> Any grants today? Nothing from my side as usual
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Nothing from my side as well. ☹


----------



## airbatross

mint123 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Is there any limited time allocated for a person to accept the EOI invitation and uploading documents for visa 189?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Acceptance of EOI should not exceed *60 days*.

About uploading documents, you don't have to rush until a case officer is assigned. But the day he's assigned, you have 28 days to upload the docs.


----------



## tk123

airbatross said:


> Acceptance of EOI should not exceed *60 days*.
> 
> 
> 
> About uploading documents, you don't have to rush until a case officer is assigned. But the day he's assigned, you have 28 days to upload the docs.




what if we are not able to provide any if the docs due to a genuine reason? does he give additional time?

for the document request CO shares, is it just generic or takes into account the pre-uploaded documents?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airbatross

tk123 said:


> what if we are not able to provide any if the docs due to a genuine reason? does he give additional time?


Well, if you cannot upload "some" documents then you can provide him in writing and ask for additional time. But if you can not upload "all" documents, then it might be a problem. Because some of the documents are assumed already in your hand (like your English test results) However, you can always e-mail the officer to notify any delays.




tk123 said:


> for the document request CO shares, is it just generic or takes into account the pre-uploaded documents?


Tailored for you. In my letter he specifically stated my company names and what documents he wanted to see. 

But you can always expect him to ask for docs stated inside your ImmiAccount. My agent uploaded more docs than my officer asked. So to strengthen your application you should try to add as much docs as possible.


----------



## tk123

airbatross said:


> Well, if you cannot upload "some" documents then you can provide him in writing and ask for additional time. But if you can not upload "all" documents, then it might be a problem. Because some of the documents are assumed already in your hand (like your English test results) However, you can always e-mail the officer to notify any delays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tailored for you. In my letter he specifically stated my company names and what documents he wanted to see.
> 
> 
> 
> But you can always expect him to ask for docs stated inside your ImmiAccount. My agent uploaded more docs than my officer asked. So to strengthen your application you should try to add as much docs as possible.




thanks for your feedback. I have all the necessary docs, just worried about payslips & bank statement for one specific job. Already have the reference letter and tax returns stating company's name though. HR guy has also agreed to acknowledge a call if he recieves one from DIBP, and its a big multinational company. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mint123

airbatross said:


> Acceptance of EOI should not exceed *60 days*.
> 
> About uploading documents, you don't have to rush until a case officer is assigned. But the day he's assigned, you have 28 days to upload the docs.


I see. Thanks.


----------



## pleiadees

Hi all who is still hanging in there, I just entered the waiting queue and decide to leave this forum or immitracker until a further CO contact or GRANT mail comes. I guess I'm like everyone who keeps on clicking "refresh" every morning or every once in a while on your browser/phone either when you are working or before going to bed.

I would like to focus on other things and hopefully it will help me get by on this waiting game 

For me I got CO contact on 18/10 (you can see my timeline in my signature) asking for my wife's Japan PCC. You know, Japan PCC can't be applied unless some authority asks for it, so this CO contact is expected. I have then uploaded the Japan PCC (my wife applied for it by flying to Tokyo in person) and clicked 'Info provided' on 05/11.

Good luck everyone who is still in the waiting queue. I think I will live my everyday life as usual and, cherish the last few days/months living in my home country!


----------



## hariyerra

Hi all,

I have question regarding documents required for Visa lodge. Do I need to have Birth certificate mandatory or any other alternate documents are accepted? Please advise..


----------



## varun.mehta99

hariyerra said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have question regarding documents required for Visa lodge. Do I need to have Birth certificate mandatory or any other alternate documents are accepted? Please advise..


The Birth Certificate is mandatory document. It is best to have this document.

But in case it is not available.. and hard to get, then 10th DMC certified copy(as educational certificate) with DOB, Parent's Name would also work.


----------



## FFacs

pleiadees said:


> Hi all who is still hanging in there, I just entered the waiting queue and decide to leave this forum or immitracker until a further CO contact or GRANT mail comes. I guess I'm like everyone who keeps on clicking "refresh" every morning or every once in a while on your browser/phone either when you are working or before going to bed.
> 
> I would like to focus on other things and hopefully it will help me get by on this waiting game
> 
> For me I got CO contact on 18/10 (you can see my timeline in my signature) asking for my wife's Japan PCC. You know, Japan PCC can't be applied unless some authority asks for it, so this CO contact is expected. I have then uploaded the Japan PCC (my wife applied for it by flying to Tokyo in person) and clicked 'Info provided' on 05/11.
> 
> Good luck everyone who is still in the waiting queue. I think I will live my everyday life as usual and, cherish the last few days/months living in my home country!


I like your last paragraph. Very positive. Personally I utilised an agent, in part to prevent me clicking refresh the whole time. One day they will call me in the morning with news. Until then, we wait. All the best.


----------



## skullcrusher

*Updates*

2 updates as per immitracker, one applied on 17/2/2016 and the other on 2/3/2016, responded to CO's contact on 7/3/2016 and 24/3/2016 respectively. Got their grants today, lol, it's unusual and unpredictable. I think only God knows what's happening in DIBP


----------



## lakhvinder1

In form 1221, there is a column to enter Contact details in Australia. My Manager (from previous company) works in Australia on 457 visa. Is it OK to use his information without causing any issue to him or me.

Thanks


----------



## yadavtinu

lakhvinder1 said:


> In form 1221, there is a column to enter Contact details in Australia. My Manager (from previous company) works in Australia on 457 visa. Is it OK to use his information without causing any issue to him or me.
> 
> Thanks


There's no need to provide any information in that column.


----------



## bikram82

Hi All,

I have a question, Even though I have stayed in the UK for 5 years but after coming back, 3 years back, my office requested me to apply for a UK Business Visa for a business travel and gave me 2 documents to apply with. I did apply with those 2 documents and eventually the Business Visa/ entry clearance was REJECTED and the reason was lack of documentation. I am now going to lodge my visa under 189 and am worried about that visa refusal, as there is a section in form 80/1221 to mention about the visa refusal (if any). The question is :
1. What is the chance of that affecting my Australian Visa application. 
2. apart from the visa refusal letter, is there anything I need to submit. 
By the way, I have received my PCC from UK as clean and so from India as well. 

* I am married, but not including my wife and daughter as migrating dependant (for some reasons). Is medical of wife and daughter mandatory even then? 

Need help here please. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sush1

*Information of Change of Passport Details*

Dear All,

My Daughter's Passport has recently got renewed and I have called the VFS Line and mailed the required documents to [email protected]. Its been 9 days but there is no update from them. The documents which have been sent have been sent after the consultation from the Customer Care Executive from VFS. 
Can you please advise if this is correct??

Following documents have been attached to the mail:-

1. Form 929
2. New Passport Scan Copy (B&W- All the pages Notarised) 
3. Old Passport Copy Scan (B&W)
4. Grant Letter

I have signed Form 929 on behalf of my daughter as she is a minor and unable to sign. I asked this from the advisor from the Enquiry Department before signing.

Regards


----------



## orange siera

pleiadees said:


> Hi all who is still hanging in there, I just entered the waiting queue and decide to leave this forum or immitracker until a further CO contact or GRANT mail comes. I guess I'm like everyone who keeps on clicking "refresh" every morning or every once in a while on your browser/phone either when you are working or before going to bed.
> 
> I would like to focus on other things and hopefully it will help me get by on this waiting game
> 
> For me I got CO contact on 18/10 (you can see my timeline in my signature) asking for my wife's Japan PCC. You know, Japan PCC can't be applied unless some authority asks for it, so this CO contact is expected. I have then uploaded the Japan PCC (my wife applied for it by flying to Tokyo in person) and clicked 'Info provided' on 05/11.
> 
> Good luck everyone who is still in the waiting queue. I think I will live my everyday life as usual and, cherish the last few days/months living in my home country!



Congrats and best of Luck


----------



## fdesai

While uploading docs, 10th 12th marksheets/certificates required to be uploaded or just the degree certificate will suffice (for both me and my wife)? 
Note: Not claiming any points from partner


----------



## arjun09

skullcrusher said:


> 2 updates as per immitracker, one applied on 17/2/2016 and the other on 2/3/2016, responded to CO's contact on 7/3/2016 and 24/3/2016 respectively. Got their grants today, lol, it's unusual and unpredictable. I think only God knows what's happening in DIBP


Hope to receive grant email for me as well.

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## hariyerra

varun.mehta99 said:


> The Birth Certificate is mandatory document. It is best to have this document.
> 
> 
> 
> But in case it is not available.. and hard to get, then 10th DMC certified copy(as educational certificate) with DOB, Parent's Name would also work.




Thanks Varun. I have 10th(SSC) certificate in which father's name also printed. Does this work? By the way, what is DMC certified?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick19

skullcrusher said:


> 2 updates as per immitracker, one applied on 17/2/2016 and the other on 2/3/2016, responded to CO's contact on 7/3/2016 and 24/3/2016 respectively. Got their grants today, lol, it's unusual and unpredictable. I think only God knows what's happening in DIBP




And now they have suspended the telephone service. I called them up today and the recording said that the telephone service has been closed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

Asifskeep said:


> I am currently on Student Visa subclass 573, i expect to get invitation in next round with 65 points. I plan to lodge visa application for subclass 189. I have a question, when i lodge my application for 189, will i be granted a Bridging visa automatically? Recently i heard that the 189 Visa must be granted offshore. So though you can apply for it in Australia you will not be eligible to receive a bridging Visa.
> 
> Please suggest on the issue.
> 
> Thanks


At least not for 457 visa. I got the BVA as soon as i lodged app.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## BHPS

Dear mates,
Today is the day when i just looked up,smiled and said "I know that was you, GOD",Thanks!"
It was a very long wait but the results are really super sweet as me and family got Grant today just 1.5 hour back i.e at 9 :00 AM GMT. I just started my usual day in UK office with a depresing thought Australia working day is over now and i will start a new hope tomorrow but GOD gave the gift of this Grant letter today only, that too after all business hours are closed for the day in Australia.
It really feels like GOLDEN LETTER and feelings can't be just expressed.
I would like to thank each one of you to contribute in my journey here be it VIKASCHANDRA, Aussiebydream,RONKAR,GONNABEEXPAT or any other memeber whoes name is not mentioned here. It was really eye opening facts and information from all of you, although i used one of the named agent but the knowledge i got in this forum was far better than i got from my agent and rather i wish i couldn't have paid them for their services.


I wish you all get your Golden letters soon and very soon as my waiting journey is finishing here after wait of 5+ months. My signatures updated , i will try to help furhter in this forum with the information i have.

Thanks


----------



## Ebilsaa

BHPS said:


> Dear mates,
> 
> Today is the day when i just looked up,smiled and said "I know that was you, GOD",Thanks!"
> 
> It was a very long wait but the results are really super sweet as me and family got Grant today just 1.5 hour back i.e at 9 :00 AM GMT. I just started my usual day in UK office with a depresing thought Australia working day is over now and i will start a new hope tomorrow but GOD gave the gift of this Grant letter today only, that too after all business hours are closed for the day in Australia.
> 
> It really feels like GOLDEN LETTER and feelings can't be just expressed.
> 
> I would like to thank each one of you to contribute in my journey here be it VIKASCHANDRA, Aussiebydream,RONKAR,GONNABEEXPAT or any other memeber whoes name is not mentioned here. It was really eye opening facts and information from all of you, although i used one of the named agent but the knowledge i got in this forum was far better than i got from my agent and rather i wish i couldn't have paid them for their services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all get your Golden letters soon and very soon as my waiting journey is finishing here after wait of 5+ months. My signatures updated , i will try to help furhter in this forum with the information i have.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Wish you all the best, congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

BHPS said:


> Dear mates,
> Today is the day when i just looked up,smiled and said "I know that was you, GOD",Thanks!"
> It was a very long wait but the results are really super sweet as me and family got Grant today just 1.5 hour back i.e at 9 :00 AM GMT. I just started my usual day in UK office with a depresing thought Australia working day is over now and i will start a new hope tomorrow but GOD gave the gift of this Grant letter today only, that too after all business hours are closed for the day in Australia.
> It really feels like GOLDEN LETTER and feelings can't be just expressed.
> I would like to thank each one of you to contribute in my journey here be it VIKASCHANDRA, Aussiebydream,RONKAR,GONNABEEXPAT or any other memeber whoes name is not mentioned here. It was really eye opening facts and information from all of you, although i used one of the named agent but the knowledge i got in this forum was far better than i got from my agent and rather i wish i couldn't have paid them for their services.
> 
> 
> I wish you all get your Golden letters soon and very soon as my waiting journey is finishing here after wait of 5+ months. My signatures updated , i will try to help furhter in this forum with the information i have.
> 
> Thanks


All the best dude  :rockon: . also could you please share your job code?


----------



## BHPS

Many Thanks mate, I wish you get your very soon as well.
job code 261313


----------



## BHPS

gonnabeexpat said:


> all the best dude :d :rockon: . Also could you please share your job code?


261313


----------



## deepak12

fdesai said:


> While uploading docs, 10th 12th marksheets/certificates required to be uploaded or just the degree certificate will suffice (for both me and my wife)?
> Note: Not claiming any points from partner


Secondary education docs are not required. Only tertiary education documents are required. But it is always better to upload 10th & 12th marksheets and certificates for both applicants to make your case stronger. 
P.S. I uploaded these for me and my spouse. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MonicaK

BHPS said:


> Dear mates,
> Today is the day when i just looked up,smiled and said "I know that was you, GOD",Thanks!"
> It was a very long wait but the results are really super sweet as me and family got Grant today just 1.5 hour back i.e at 9 :00 AM GMT. I just started my usual day in UK office with a depresing thought Australia working day is over now and i will start a new hope tomorrow but GOD gave the gift of this Grant letter today only, that too after all business hours are closed for the day in Australia.
> It really feels like GOLDEN LETTER and feelings can't be just expressed.
> I would like to thank each one of you to contribute in my journey here be it VIKASCHANDRA, Aussiebydream,RONKAR,GONNABEEXPAT or any other memeber whoes name is not mentioned here. It was really eye opening facts and information from all of you, although i used one of the named agent but the knowledge i got in this forum was far better than i got from my agent and rather i wish i couldn't have paid them for their services.
> 
> 
> I wish you all get your Golden letters soon and very soon as my waiting journey is finishing here after wait of 5+ months. My signatures updated , i will try to help furhter in this forum with the information i have.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations and good luck for a fresh start in OZ..


----------



## nare1783

Hi ,

Is there a Whatsapp group that I can join I am from 2016 batch... got my visa activated in the march.

Regards
Naren



Alhad said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Subscribing to this thread. Received invite yesterday. Will be lodging visa application soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> A


----------



## justin787

BHPS said:


> Dear mates,
> Today is the day when i just looked up,smiled and said "I know that was you, GOD",Thanks!"
> It was a very long wait but the results are really super sweet as me and family got Grant today just 1.5 hour back i.e at 9 :00 AM GMT. I just started my usual day in UK office with a depresing thought Australia working day is over now and i will start a new hope tomorrow but GOD gave the gift of this Grant letter today only, that too after all business hours are closed for the day in Australia.
> It really feels like GOLDEN LETTER and feelings can't be just expressed.
> I would like to thank each one of you to contribute in my journey here be it VIKASCHANDRA, Aussiebydream,RONKAR,GONNABEEXPAT or any other memeber whoes name is not mentioned here. It was really eye opening facts and information from all of you, although i used one of the named agent but the knowledge i got in this forum was far better than i got from my agent and rather i wish i couldn't have paid them for their services.
> 
> 
> I wish you all get your Golden letters soon and very soon as my waiting journey is finishing here after wait of 5+ months. My signatures updated , i will try to help furhter in this forum with the information i have.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations bro, what was the second skillsupport contact all about if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## FFacs

There are some blisteringly fast grants appearing on ImmiTracker. Quite a few around 2 weeks and today one that took 7 days!!!!


----------



## champaka

Hi all, need a help on 1221 form.
In the section that asks for employers contact number, do we need to provide company phone number or the contact number of the one who signed the reference letter?
What if I provide company general contact number and the call goes to receptionist who may not provide relevant details...
or should I provide HR number?
please suggest


----------



## BHPS

justin787 said:


> Congratulations bro, what was the second skillsupport contact all about if you don't mind sharing?


No problem in sharing bro, we all are here for same and i have shared that info couple of times as well in past too. and here it's again:-

1 The questions were for my partner :-

There was a 1 month gap in completing high school and starting graduation so they asked what you did during this time and who supported you financially? Same question was on with 1 month from graduation to Post Graduation?
and lastly who supported you for your Graduation and post graduation financially?

WE replied as summer break and parents supported and in between we helped them in their business. That's it.


----------



## vikaschandra

BHPS said:


> Dear mates,
> Today is the day when i just looked up,smiled and said "I know that was you, GOD",Thanks!"
> It was a very long wait but the results are really super sweet as me and family got Grant today just 1.5 hour back i.e at 9 :00 AM GMT. I just started my usual day in UK office with a depresing thought Australia working day is over now and i will start a new hope tomorrow but GOD gave the gift of this Grant letter today only, that too after all business hours are closed for the day in Australia.
> It really feels like GOLDEN LETTER and feelings can't be just expressed.
> I would like to thank each one of you to contribute in my journey here be it VIKASCHANDRA, Aussiebydream,RONKAR,GONNABEEXPAT or any other memeber whoes name is not mentioned here. It was really eye opening facts and information from all of you, although i used one of the named agent but the knowledge i got in this forum was far better than i got from my agent and rather i wish i couldn't have paid them for their services.
> 
> 
> I wish you all get your Golden letters soon and very soon as my waiting journey is finishing here after wait of 5+ months. My signatures updated , i will try to help furhter in this forum with the information i have.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations Mate


----------



## Viaan

Sush1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My Daughter's Passport has recently got renewed and I have called the VFS Line and mailed the required documents to [email protected]. Its been 9 days but there is no update from them. The documents which have been sent have been sent after the consultation from the Customer Care Executive from VFS.
> Can you please advise if this is correct??
> 
> Following documents have been attached to the mail:-
> 
> 1. Form 929
> 2. New Passport Scan Copy (B&W- All the pages Notarised)
> 3. Old Passport Copy Scan (B&W)
> 4. Grant Letter
> 
> I have signed Form 929 on behalf of my daughter as she is a minor and unable to sign. I asked this from the advisor from the Enquiry Department before signing.
> 
> Regards


Hi Sush,

Have you checked your vevo app it might have changed because i have read some where that sometimes they don't reply they juts change the passport number.

Thank you
Viaan


----------



## uday63

fdesai said:


> While uploading docs, 10th 12th marksheets/certificates required to be uploaded or just the degree certificate will suffice (for both me and my wife)?
> Note: Not claiming any points from partner


Degree certificate will do. SSC and Intermediate are not mandatory.But no harm uploading them

SSC will also serve as additional date of birth proof along with the birth certificate.

Good luck!



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sush1

Hi Viaan,

I have checked but the passport number has not updated till now.

Regards
Sushil Thukral




Viaan said:


> Hi Sush,
> 
> Have you checked your vevo app it might have changed because i have read some where that sometimes they don't reply they juts change the passport number.
> 
> Thank you
> Viaan


----------



## Amritbains206

BHPS said:


> Dear mates,
> 
> Today is the day when i just looked up,smiled and said "I know that was you, GOD",Thanks!"
> 
> It was a very long wait but the results are really super sweet as me and family got Grant today just 1.5 hour back i.e at 9 :00 AM GMT. I just started my usual day in UK office with a depresing thought Australia working day is over now and i will start a new hope tomorrow but GOD gave the gift of this Grant letter today only, that too after all business hours are closed for the day in Australia.
> 
> It really feels like GOLDEN LETTER and feelings can't be just expressed.
> 
> I would like to thank each one of you to contribute in my journey here be it VIKASCHANDRA, Aussiebydream,RONKAR,GONNABEEXPAT or any other memeber whoes name is not mentioned here. It was really eye opening facts and information from all of you, although i used one of the named agent but the knowledge i got in this forum was far better than i got from my agent and rather i wish i couldn't have paid them for their services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all get your Golden letters soon and very soon as my waiting journey is finishing here after wait of 5+ months. My signatures updated , i will try to help furhter in this forum with the information i have.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Many many congratulations. Have a happy journey ahead


----------



## skullcrusher

maverick19 said:


> And now they have suspended the telephone service. I called them up today and the recording said that the telephone service has been closed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It's of no use calling them about the status, doesn't make any difference. We Just gotta be patient and continue with our daily routines. The grants will be out sooner or later but definitely for sure they will come. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

fdesai said:


> Thank you for the confirmation Deepak, many were saying that its collective so I was thinking if that is the case, need to be very conservative and need to do lot of merging of documents.
> 
> One more question as you applied as family.
> How did you prove the functional level of English knowledge for spouse?
> Did your spouse give any English exam?
> Will English Medium Letter for 5 yrs of bachelors and masters degree work to prove functional knowledge in English?


get a letter from spouse's college/university stating

" ms abc was enrolled in xyz course during mm/yy to mm/yy, the language of instruction during course duration was english"


----------



## sultan_azam

saurabharora123 said:


> Hello,
> For work experience proof on my visa application, I am thinking of also putting up my salary account bank statement.
> I could generate pdf files with bank logo in colored on top of it using net banking.
> Please suggest if they will work or I should get the same from bank.


just take one or two line statements which indicate SALARY CREDITED, also no need to take for all months in a year, once in 4 month will do... it should match with net salary in salary slip

net generated bank statements will do


----------



## sultan_azam

fdesai said:


> Hi Deepak,
> 
> Have couple of questions related to *HAP ID:*
> 
> 1) If I go with "after visa lodging" option, can I generate the HAP ID myself (for me and spouse) or do I need compulsorily wait for CO to generate it for me? Asking this as I am seeking direct grant.
> 2) If I go with "before visa lodging" option, do I need to generate two applications by clicking "New Application" (one for me and one for my wife) or does single form generate two distinct HAP IDs (for me and wife)?
> 
> Request your clarifications on these queries..!!
> 
> Thank you..!!
> Best wishes..!!



1. you can generate HAP ID by yourself, dont wait for case officer

2. better do it after visa lodge


----------



## sultan_azam

Asifskeep said:


> I am currently on Student Visa subclass 573, i expect to get invitation in next round with 65 points. I plan to lodge visa application for subclass 189. I have a question, when i lodge my application for 189, will i be granted a Bridging visa automatically? Recently i heard that the 189 Visa must be granted offshore. So though you can apply for it in Australia you will not be eligible to receive a bridging Visa.
> 
> Please suggest on the issue.
> 
> Thanks


i have seen ppl getting 189 visa while being onshore


----------



## sultan_azam

mint123 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Is there any limited time allocated for a person to accept the EOI invitation and uploading documents for visa 189?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


you need to respond to INVITE within 60 days by making visa fee payment... document upload can follow that


----------



## sultan_azam

ta2605 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am planning to submit EOI with current passport (spouse name not added) and planning to renew the passport later (add spouse name and address change) and submit the same at the time of visa lodge.
> 
> pls suggest should I submit EOI with current passport. Further, will it create any issue later if I submit renewed passport at the time of visa.
> 
> Regards


while submitting EoI you will notice - nowhere it asks for your passport number... it justs asks for "passport of country "


go ahead and submit EoI, meanwhile renew passport and submit visa application with new one... there wont be issues


----------



## sultan_azam

pleiadees said:


> Hi all who is still hanging in there, I just entered the waiting queue and decide to leave this forum or immitracker until a further CO contact or GRANT mail comes. I guess I'm like everyone who keeps on clicking "refresh" every morning or every once in a while on your browser/phone either when you are working or before going to bed.
> 
> I would like to focus on other things and hopefully it will help me get by on this waiting game
> 
> For me I got CO contact on 18/10 (you can see my timeline in my signature) asking for my wife's Japan PCC. You know, Japan PCC can't be applied unless some authority asks for it, so this CO contact is expected. I have then uploaded the Japan PCC (my wife applied for it by flying to Tokyo in person) and clicked 'Info provided' on 05/11.
> 
> Good luck everyone who is still in the waiting queue. I think I will live my everyday life as usual and, cherish the last few days/months living in my home country!


that is a very good decision you have taken... wish you good luck for new ventures


----------



## sultan_azam

hariyerra said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have question regarding documents required for Visa lodge. Do I need to have Birth certificate mandatory or any other alternate documents are accepted? Please advise..


not mandatory... you can give 10th marksheet


----------



## sultan_azam

FFacs said:


> I like your last paragraph. Very positive. Personally I utilised an agent, in part to prevent me clicking refresh the whole time. One day they will call me in the morning with news. Until then, we wait. All the best.


the agent part is amusing


----------



## jeyam_555

Hello all,
Anyone experienced a statutory declaration signed by peer for visa lodge, will be sent to hr for verification, or won't be shared. My intention is that it may trouble the person who signed it. It won't be a problem if they verify with him directly rather showing it to hr. Experts Please share your experience

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

bikram82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question, Even though I have stayed in the UK for 5 years but after coming back, 3 years back, my office requested me to apply for a UK Business Visa for a business travel and gave me 2 documents to apply with. I did apply with those 2 documents and eventually the Business Visa/ entry clearance was REJECTED and the reason was lack of documentation. I am now going to lodge my visa under 189 and am worried about that visa refusal, as there is a section in form 80/1221 to mention about the visa refusal (if any). The question is :
> 1. What is the chance of that affecting my Australian Visa application.
> 2. apart from the visa refusal letter, is there anything I need to submit.
> By the way, I have received my PCC from UK as clean and so from India as well.
> 
> * I am married, but not including my wife and daughter as migrating dependant (for some reasons). Is medical of wife and daughter mandatory even then?
> 
> Need help here please.
> Thanks in advance.


mention about UK visa refusal, there wont be any issue with australia visa.. see UK visa was rejected due to lack of documentation and not on something else, additionally you hold clear UK Pcc, so this wont be a matter of concern by DIBP...

if wife and daughter are not included than their medicals wont be asked for


----------



## sultan_azam

fdesai said:


> While uploading docs, 10th 12th marksheets/certificates required to be uploaded or just the degree certificate will suffice (for both me and my wife)?
> Note: Not claiming any points from partner


10th 12th required


----------



## sultan_azam

Sush1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My Daughter's Passport has recently got renewed and I have called the VFS Line and mailed the required documents to [email protected]. Its been 9 days but there is no update from them. The documents which have been sent have been sent after the consultation from the Customer Care Executive from VFS.
> Can you please advise if this is correct??
> 
> Following documents have been attached to the mail:-
> 
> 1. Form 929
> 2. New Passport Scan Copy (B&W- All the pages Notarised)
> 3. Old Passport Copy Scan (B&W)
> 4. Grant Letter
> 
> I have signed Form 929 on behalf of my daughter as she is a minor and unable to sign. I asked this from the advisor from the Enquiry Department before signing.
> 
> Regards


why dont you do it by yourself through* immiaccount -- UPDATE US -- change in passport
*


----------



## sultan_azam

BHPS said:


> Dear mates,
> Today is the day when i just looked up,smiled and said "I know that was you, GOD",Thanks!"
> It was a very long wait but the results are really super sweet as me and family got Grant today just 1.5 hour back i.e at 9 :00 AM GMT. I just started my usual day in UK office with a depresing thought Australia working day is over now and i will start a new hope tomorrow but GOD gave the gift of this Grant letter today only, that too after all business hours are closed for the day in Australia.
> It really feels like GOLDEN LETTER and feelings can't be just expressed.
> I would like to thank each one of you to contribute in my journey here be it VIKASCHANDRA, Aussiebydream,RONKAR,GONNABEEXPAT or any other memeber whoes name is not mentioned here. It was really eye opening facts and information from all of you, although i used one of the named agent but the knowledge i got in this forum was far better than i got from my agent and rather i wish i couldn't have paid them for their services.
> 
> 
> I wish you all get your Golden letters soon and very soon as my waiting journey is finishing here after wait of 5+ months. My signatures updated , i will try to help furhter in this forum with the information i have.
> 
> Thanks


hey mate... congratulations and all the best for future


----------



## PakiUser

I have submitted my Health Declaration and that says, no Action Required.

Now I am about to submit my Visa Application, there I selected Yes for Health Examination. What to specify in "Give Details" box for Health Examination, any ideas????


----------



## sultan_azam

champaka said:


> Hi all, need a help on 1221 form.
> In the section that asks for employers contact number, do we need to provide company phone number or the contact number of the one who signed the reference letter?
> What if I provide company general contact number and the call goes to receptionist who may not provide relevant details...
> or should I provide HR number?
> please suggest


i left it blank


----------



## sultan_azam

PakiUser said:


> I have submitted my Health Declaration and that says, no Action Required.
> 
> Now I am about to submit my Visa Application, there I selected Yes for Health Examination. What to specify in "Give Details" box for Health Examination, any ideas????


i think we are supposed to give HAP ID details there.. let experts confirm on this


----------



## sultan_azam

jeyam_555 said:


> Hello all,
> Anyone experienced a statutory declaration signed by peer for visa lodge, will be sent to hr for verification, or won't be shared. My intention is that it may trouble the person who signed it. It won't be a problem if they verify with him directly rather showing it to hr. Experts Please share your experience
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


if verification happens it may go to HR... but verification are done randomly and mode of verification varies a lot

generally HR is being mailed with documents submitted by applicant


----------



## tk123

sultan_azam said:


> if verification happens it may go to HR... but verification are done randomly and mode of verification varies a lot
> 
> 
> 
> generally HR is being mailed with documents submitted by applicant




I suggest best to let HR know that they should expect a call. I have told both my HR guys who provided me the reference letter to expect a call and also what kind of questions to expect so that they dont panic and answer incorrectly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PakiUser

*Health Examination-Give Details*



PakiUser said:


> I have submitted my Health Declaration and that says, no Action Required.
> 
> Now I am about to submit my Visa Application, there I selected Yes for Health Examination. What to specify in "Give Details" box for Health Examination, any ideas????


There is a separate textbox to specify HAP ID that I have defined but not sure what to write in details box. Anyone?


----------



## jeyam_555

PakiUser said:


> There is a separate textbox to specify HAP ID that I have defined but not sure what to write in details box. Anyone?


I have written that health clearance provided in the details box. Not sure whether I am correct

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555

tk123 said:


> I suggest best to let HR know that they should expect a call. I have told both my HR guys who provided me the reference letter to expect a call and also what kind of questions to expect so that they dont panic and answer incorrectly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly that's the ideal situation. What you recommend is correct. But I don't want to disclose the details to hr as of now. So I got statutory declaration from my ex-supervisor. I am ok if AHC verifies any employment documents other than sd since I don't want the hr to ask questions to the person who signed it. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12

BHPS said:


> Dear mates,
> Today is the day when i just looked up,smiled and said "I know that was you, GOD",Thanks!"
> It was a very long wait but the results are really super sweet as me and family got Grant today just 1.5 hour back i.e at 9 :00 AM GMT. I just started my usual day in UK office with a depresing thought Australia working day is over now and i will start a new hope tomorrow but GOD gave the gift of this Grant letter today only, that too after all business hours are closed for the day in Australia.
> It really feels like GOLDEN LETTER and feelings can't be just expressed.
> I would like to thank each one of you to contribute in my journey here be it VIKASCHANDRA, Aussiebydream,RONKAR,GONNABEEXPAT or any other memeber whoes name is not mentioned here. It was really eye opening facts and information from all of you, although i used one of the named agent but the knowledge i got in this forum was far better than i got from my agent and rather i wish i couldn't have paid them for their services.
> 
> 
> I wish you all get your Golden letters soon and very soon as my waiting journey is finishing here after wait of 5+ months. My signatures updated , i will try to help furhter in this forum with the information i have.
> 
> Thanks


Happy for you and all the best for your future endeavours.


----------



## sthkreur

sultan_azam said:


> mark that 2 year experience as NOT RELEVANT




Hi sultan_azam,
Yes, I'm not claiming points for it but it's work experience that was related to my occupation code field and ACS assessed it as that. 

Should I still mark that as non-relevant? 

Should I also include other work experience even though I don't want points for the other experience?

Can I add this other work experience in my final visa application later just for reference?

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## summy1986

Hello Friends,

Its been 77 days, No CO contact, No assessment progress mail, Uploaded all docs.... Should I contact DIBP by calling India or Australia offices...... or wait ????


----------



## maverick19

summy1986 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Its been 77 days, No CO contact, No assessment progress mail, Uploaded all docs.... Should I contact DIBP by calling India or Australia offices...... or wait ????




DIBP has suspended telephone services
Not sure how u would reach them except through email


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hariyerra

sultan_azam said:


> not mandatory... you can give 10th marksheet




Thanks for clarifying.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

sthkreur said:


> Hi sultan_azam,
> Yes, I'm not claiming points for it but it's work experience that was related to my occupation code field and ACS assessed it as that.
> 
> Should I still mark that as non-relevant?
> 
> Should I also include other work experience even though I don't want points for the other experience?
> 
> Can I add this other work experience in my final visa application later just for reference?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if you are not claiming points for any specific period than also indicate that in your employment details and mark that as NoT RELEVANT

if you are not claiming points for experience in totality than indicate all experience and mark each one of them as NoT RELEVANT

anyhow you will be asked for entire employment details in form 80


----------



## deepak12

jeyam_555 said:


> I have written that health clearance provided in the details box. Not sure whether I am correct
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I had provided codes and names of test completed in Health examination. 

I think it doesn't matter much. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## summy1986

Through which email id i can communicate if co not contacted yet ??


----------



## summy1986

How can I contact DIBP if no CO allocated ???
Any contact number or email id ??


----------



## suhaz4

*Hap id*



vikaschandra said:


> Generate the HAP ID using my Health Declaration. once the HAP ID is generated get an appointment with Dubai London Clinic (Jumeriah or Festival City). You would be required to fill in form 160 and form 26.


Hi,

I submitted my Health Declaration details.

It is showing 


This My Health Declaration form has been successfully submitted to the department.

How long it will take to generate the HAP ID.


----------



## riteshgarg07

Hi, Can someone who has done health examination in Mumbai tell me the preferred hospital to choose and the cost per person charged for health test...Anybody from Mumbai


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

jeyam_555 said:


> Exactly that's the ideal situation. What you recommend is correct. But I don't want to disclose the details to hr as of now. So I got statutory declaration from my ex-supervisor. I am ok if AHC verifies any employment documents other than sd since I don't want the hr to ask questions to the person who signed it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk




i personally dont think that this has negative career impact. I am currently jn a more delicate situation from a career perspective, but I told my HR, as these are two different things. As this doesnt mean that you are moving tomorrow, it just means that you are buying an option that you can use in a few years time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sthkreur

sultan_azam said:


> if you are not claiming points for any specific period than also indicate that in your employment details and mark that as NoT RELEVANT
> 
> 
> 
> if you are not claiming points for experience in totality than indicate all experience and mark each one of them as NoT RELEVANT
> 
> 
> 
> anyhow you will be asked for entire employment details in form 80




Thanks sultam_azam for your kind response.

I'll update the work experience to non-relevant in my EOI.

I wanted to ask you that if I updated my (26th October submitted EOI) now, will the submission date change to November 8 since invitation are given to first come first serve basis per date with highest points first?

My points won't change, but slight modification to make work experience non-relevant.

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sudhanshu2211

DIBP calling option. I tried calling at 61731367000 today and it says that the services at this # are no longer available along with general stuff about checking immi account DIBP site. 
Does anyone know any other way to contact dibp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viaan

160 days and counting....


----------



## sudhanshu2211

Viaan said:


> 160 days and counting....




Almost same timeline. 157 days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

sthkreur said:


> Thanks sultam_azam for your kind response.
> 
> I'll update the work experience to non-relevant in my EOI.
> 
> I wanted to ask you that if I updated my (26th October submitted EOI) now, will the submission date change to November 8 since invitation are given to first come first serve basis per date with highest points first?
> 
> My points won't change, but slight modification to make work experience non-relevant.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess date of effect will remain same unless you increase points.


Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

sudhanshu2211 said:


> Almost same timeline. 157 days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi Sudhansu, I saw in your signature that CO contacted you for additional docs. what all documents CO requested?


----------



## sudhanshu2211

tikki2282 said:


> Hi Sudhansu, I saw in your signature that CO contacted you for additional docs. what all documents CO requested?


The medical test for kids was not updated in system. The CO had asked for it on june 8 which was updated by June 10. No real update after that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555

tk123 said:


> i personally dont think that this has negative career impact. I am currently jn a more delicate situation from a career perspective, but I told my HR, as these are two different things. As this doesnt mean that you are moving tomorrow, it just means that you are buying an option that you can use in a few years time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply. I agree with you and I never mind if hr asks me any questions, but the person who signed my sd shouldn't be questioned on why you have given such documents and shouldn't affect his career. Lets hope good. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

First CO contact today. 

Visa Lodged: 28-Oct


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

tk123 said:


> First CO contact today.
> 
> Visa Lodged: 28-Oct
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did they asked?? 

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## riteshgarg07

riteshgarg07 said:


> Hi, Can someone who has done health examination in Mumbai tell me the preferred hospital to choose and the cost per person charged for health test...Anybody from Mumbai
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Any help...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

sultan_azam said:


> What did they asked??
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk




i hadnt submitted any documents, so this is a more generic document request.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KunalT

Hi Ritesh. I did my medical from Lilawati hospital in Mumbai. They charged me INR 3800 per applicant for the process. Book a prior appointment by calling them and it takes about 2-3 hours to complete the tests


----------



## jeyam_555

Hello all, I am waiting for usa pcc and they told it will take 4 weeks to get delivered. Is it better to upload their email response in immi account or let's wait for the co to ask and respond. I have lodged few days back and no co contact so far.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

jeyam_555 said:


> Hello all, I am waiting for usa pcc and they told it will take 4 weeks to get delivered. Is it better to upload their email response in immi account or let's wait for the co to ask and respond. I have lodged few days back and no co contact so far.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yes, upload this correspondence received regarding usa pcc, 
Although DIBP knows usa pcc takes time but it is better to upload, it will imply you are working on DIBP's request

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555

sultan_azam said:


> Yes, upload this correspondence received regarding usa pcc,
> Although DIBP knows usa pcc takes time but it is better to upload, it will imply you are working on DIBP's request
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


I will do that, thanks for the reply

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fdesai

Hello all,

*Question regarding spouse name change due to marriage.*

In visa application and Form 80(spouse) - there is a question
Have you been known by any other name(s)? Include: name before or after marriage

Now if I specify that - YES, spouse name was changed due to marriage and provide marriage certificate won't that suffice? Do they still seek for affidavit for name change in this case also?

Please confirm.

Thank you..!!
Best wishes..!!


----------



## jeyam_555

I haven't shown this in form-80, thought they will understand Indian tradition of name change after marriage. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

What a shame, no grants today


----------



## lakhvinder1

Hi Experts.

This is a repeated inquiry, I don't use a surname hence in my passport Family name field is blank and Given name has "LAKHVINDER SINGH"

Now while filling EOI and VISA application, the format rules says" If you consider that you do not have a family name, enter all your given names into the family name field and leave the given names field blank."

So I entered my whole name into Family name and left the Given Name Blank however in form 80 and 1221 it says " Please Provide the details as they appear in your official document.. ie passport"


Very confused here. Any suggestion is highly appreciated.


I


----------



## gonnabeexpat

No grants today  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## champaka

*Form 1221 Query*

For the question on both form 80 and 1221 mentioned below, please suggest which document details do we need to provide.

Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity documents or numbers
(including birth registration numbers, social security cards etc)?


----------



## lakhvinder1

champaka said:


> For the question on both form 80 and 1221 mentioned below, please suggest which document details do we need to provide.
> 
> Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity documents or numbers
> (including birth registration numbers, social security cards etc)?


India so far does not have National Identity document. AADHAR can be used, however this is not a legal National Identity document. You can leave it blank.


----------



## roshand79

Immitracker shows one grant today. Maybe we have to see how many more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

Greetings Friends

I amvery happy to share that I have received my GRANT (DIRECT) today.

I sincerely THANK YOU for your guided support and direction, without which this journey wouldn't have been easy.

I wish and pray for everyone's journey ahead.


----------



## roshand79

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Greetings Friends
> 
> 
> 
> I amvery happy to share that I have received my GRANT (DIRECT) today.
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely THANK YOU for your guided support and direction, without which this journey wouldn't have been easy.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish and pray for everyone's journey ahead.




Hi jasjeet 

Congrats 

Does it show which team processed your grant 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

fdesai said:


> Hello all,
> 
> *Question regarding spouse name change due to marriage.*
> 
> In visa application and Form 80(spouse) - there is a question
> Have you been known by any other name(s)? Include: name before or after marriage
> 
> Now if I specify that - YES, spouse name was changed due to marriage and provide marriage certificate won't that suffice? Do they still seek for affidavit for name change in this case also?
> 
> Please confirm.
> 
> Thank you..!!
> Best wishes..!!




i checked this with a consultant. He suggested that Name Changes due to
marriage is generally understood by CO and marriage certificate is usually suffice if it has wife's maiden name and her father's name (which matches with all her birth certificates and education documents) and husband's name, which she would have picked up in her new name.

Similarly slight changes in spelling for non-english names is usually acceptable. 

Usually issue arises when the name taken by wife is different from husband's name on marriage certificate, which can be a case in our ultra long names for that are not fully stated on marriage documents 

Hope this helps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riteshgarg07

KunalT said:


> Hi Ritesh. I did my medical from Lilawati hospital in Mumbai. They charged me INR 3800 per applicant for the process. Book a prior appointment by calling them and it takes about 2-3 hours to complete the tests


Thanks Kunal for your help. I suppose the phone number of the doctor available on dibp website is the one which we have to call for confirmation of appointment?
One more thing, did you had your examination before visa lodge or after and how long did they took to finally upload the reports.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sultan_azam

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Greetings Friends
> 
> I amvery happy to share that I have received my GRANT (DIRECT) today.
> 
> I sincerely THANK YOU for your guided support and direction, without which this journey wouldn't have been easy.
> 
> I wish and pray for everyone's journey ahead.


Congratulations Jasjeet

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Greetings Friends
> 
> I amvery happy to share that I have received my GRANT (DIRECT) today.
> 
> I sincerely THANK YOU for your guided support and direction, without which this journey wouldn't have been easy.
> 
> I wish and pray for everyone's journey ahead.


Thats awesome. so quick. congratulations. I lodged on oct 1 but not a peep :'(


----------



## tk123

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Greetings Friends
> 
> 
> 
> I amvery happy to share that I have received my GRANT (DIRECT) today.
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely THANK YOU for your guided support and direction, without which this journey wouldn't have been easy.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish and pray for everyone's journey ahead.




Congratssss!!!! 

Now its payback time!! you need to share the valuable experience and tips with your friends in this forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandesh.hj

lakhvinder1 said:


> Hi Experts.
> 
> This is a repeated inquiry, I don't use a surname hence in my passport Family name field is blank and Given name has "LAKHVINDER SINGH"
> 
> Now while filling EOI and VISA application, the format rules says" If you consider that you do not have a family name, enter all your given names into the family name field and leave the given names field blank."
> 
> So I entered my whole name into Family name and left the Given Name Blank however in form 80 and 1221 it says " Please Provide the details as they appear in your official document.. ie passport"
> 
> 
> Very confused here. Any suggestion is highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> I


Mention as it is in Passport. What ever name is there in ur passport for family name mention it in the form and same for Given names.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Hi All,

Can anyone tell me how to fill question 16 in form 1022? it says:
16. Application Details (If Known)
*Date of Application: no issue*
*Lodged at: ??*
*Visa Class: no issue*

What do they mean by Lodged at??


----------



## KunalT

riteshgarg07 said:


> KunalT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ritesh. I did my medical from Lilawati hospital in Mumbai. They charged me INR 3800 per applicant for the process. Book a prior appointment by calling them and it takes about 2-3 hours to complete the tests
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kunal for your help. I suppose the phone number of the doctor available on dibp website is the one which we have to call for confirmation of appointment?
> One more thing, did you had your examination before visa lodge or after and how long did they took to finally upload the reports.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
Click to expand...

Actually the phone number is also available on Lilawati hospitals website. Just call them and schedule your appointment. I did it post visa lodge and reports were uploaded in a couple of days.


----------



## sultan_azam

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to fill question 16 in form 1022? it says:
> 16. Application Details (If Known)
> *Date of Application: no issue*
> *Lodged at: ??*
> *Visa Class: no issue*
> 
> What do they mean by Lodged at??


Online

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to fill question 16 in form 1022? it says:
> 16. Application Details (If Known)
> *Date of Application: no issue*
> *Lodged at: ??*
> *Visa Class: no issue*
> 
> What do they mean by Lodged at??




Applied. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arjun09

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to fill question 16 in form 1022? it says:
> 16. Application Details (If Known)
> *Date of Application: no issue*
> *Lodged at: ??*
> *Visa Class: no issue*
> 
> What do they mean by Lodged at??


Lodged at : ELECTRONICALLY 

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Greetings Friends
> 
> I amvery happy to share that I have received my GRANT (DIRECT) today.
> 
> I sincerely THANK YOU for your guided support and direction, without which this journey wouldn't have been easy.
> 
> I wish and pray for everyone's journey ahead.


Congratulations Jasjeet


----------



## vikaschandra

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to fill question 16 in form 1022? it says:
> 16. Application Details (If Known)
> *Date of Application: no issue*
> *Lodged at: ??*
> *Visa Class: no issue*
> 
> What do they mean by Lodged at??


Lodged at: *ONLINE*


----------



## summy1986

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to fill question 16 in form 1022? it says:
> 16. Application Details (If Known)
> *Date of Application: no issue*
> *Lodged at: ??*
> *Visa Class: no issue*
> 
> What do they mean by Lodged at??


I left it blank


----------



## BHPS

fdesai said:


> Hello all,
> 
> *Question regarding spouse name change due to marriage.*
> 
> In visa application and Form 80(spouse) - there is a question
> Have you been known by any other name(s)? Include: name before or after marriage
> 
> Now if I specify that - YES, spouse name was changed due to marriage and provide marriage certificate won't that suffice? Do they still seek for affidavit for name change in this case also?
> 
> Please confirm.
> 
> Thank you..!!
> Best wishes..!!




Hello,
In our application we have mentioned the same , i.e. the the surname change of wife. as her first name is same and surname got changed due to marriage and marriage certificate will suffice this need as per our experience.


----------



## BHPS

Jasjeetsingharora said:


> Greetings Friends
> 
> I amvery happy to share that I have received my GRANT (DIRECT) today.
> 
> I sincerely THANK YOU for your guided support and direction, without which this journey wouldn't have been easy.
> 
> I wish and pray for everyone's journey ahead.


Congratulations Jasjeet.


----------



## rohit_99129

Hi,

I received EOI invitation for 189 visa (for 261312) on 26th Oct. I have collected following documents for my 189 VISA submission. Can somebody please review and let me know, if anything else is required. 

Particularly, I am told by one of my friend that I need to produce one more proof for my employment other than Form16, which could be pay slip or bank statement, but i am finding it difficult to get either of them as the data is very old. 

My Documents:

1) Form 16 from 2006 to till date. As ACS accepted my employment from 2006
2) Few promotion / hike letters from your current employer 
3) Police clearance certificate 
4) Medicals * - TBD
*5) Marriage Certificate. 
6) PTE Report
7) Documents submitted to ACS (Passport copy, education details (Graduation and Masters), Employment proof)


Spouse:

1) Passport Copy 
2) Police clearance certificate
3) Language certificate - Medium of Instruction Certificate from University. 
4) Qualification documents 
5) Employment documents 
6) Medicals - TBD

Please let me know what else would be required.

Regards
Rohit


----------



## aussiedream87

Congrats all you who received 189 ITA. Kindly withdraw your 190 SS so you will give way to others. Cheers and ALL THE BEST!! 

P.S Kindly update IMMITRACKER as well for reference.


----------



## uday63

rohit_99129 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received EOI invitation for 189 visa (for 261312) on 26th Oct. I have collected following documents for my 189 VISA submission. Can somebody please review and let me know, if anything else is required.
> 
> Particularly, I am told by one of my friend that I need to produce one more proof for my employment other than Form16, which could be pay slip or bank statement, but i am finding it difficult to get either of them as the data is very old.
> 
> My Documents:
> 
> 1) Form 16 from 2006 to till date. As ACS accepted my employment from 2006
> 2) Few promotion / hike letters from your current employer
> 3) Police clearance certificate
> 4) Medicals * - TBD
> *5) Marriage Certificate.
> 6) PTE Report
> 7) Documents submitted to ACS (Passport copy, education details (Graduation and Masters), Employment proof)
> 
> 
> Spouse:
> 
> 1) Passport Copy
> 2) Police clearance certificate
> 3) Language certificate - Medium of Instruction Certificate from University.
> 4) Qualification documents
> 5) Employment documents
> 6) Medicals - TBD
> 
> Please let me know what else would be required.
> 
> Regards
> Rohit


Birth certificate for both.
Form 80 & 1221

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavna1

I just submitted my visa application. When I checked my submitted application, I saw this question, previous travel to Australia, which is now blank in my application. While filling the application this question didn't appear. After the confirmation of my personal details, the next question was migrating family members. I have traveled to Australia twice, but just for travel. What should I do? Was there some problem with my application or its for all. I am mentioning these travels in Form 80, anyways. 

Thanks


----------



## deepak12

Bhavna1 said:


> I just submitted my visa application. When I checked my submitted application, I saw this question, previous travel to Australia, which is now blank in my application. While filling the application this question didn't appear. After the confirmation of my personal details, the next question was migrating family members. I have traveled to Australia twice, but just for travel. What should I do? Was there some problem with my application or its for all. I am mentioning these travels in Form 80, anyways.
> 
> Thanks


Do not worry. It is normal. This also happened with me. After Q4, there was Q6. So I sent mail to them. They replied :

"Thank you for your recent contact with the Department.

The online system is a dynamic system and will only display questions that are required.

The information you provided on pages 1-4 was such that the questions on page 5 were not required and the page was not displayed.

Please continue with your application."

I visited Australia on my old passport, I guess that's why it didn't show Q5. 
I had provided all these details in Form80.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavna1

deepak12 said:


> Do not worry. It is normal. This also happened with me. After Q4, there was Q6. So I sent mail to them. They replied :
> 
> "Thank you for your recent contact with the Department.
> 
> The online system is a dynamic system and will only display questions that are required.
> 
> The information you provided on pages 1-4 was such that the questions on page 5 were not required and the page was not displayed.
> 
> Please continue with your application."
> 
> I visited Australia on my old passport, I guess that's why it didn't show Q5.
> I had provided all these details in Form80.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thank You so much, I was so scared that I missed or something. I traveled recently, I will give all the information in Form 80.


----------



## piyushanjali

sudhanshu2211 said:


> Viaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 160 days and counting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost same timeline. 157 days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


190 days still counting


----------



## Bhavna1

Can somebody please tell me am I going right with uploading employment documents:

work reference: Employment Reference letters
tax document: Form 16
resume: my resume
payslip: All the payslips clubbed
employment contract: Offer letter + Increment + Exp letter (club together??)

In which category bank statements will go, should I club them with payslips?

Thanks


----------



## dakshch

Viaan said:


> 160 days and counting....






sudhanshu2211 said:


> Almost same timeline. 157 days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Day 338


----------



## Beeka

Hi everyone,

Happy that I got 189 invite today. Fingers cross for further porocess.

My query is about a work experience of 5 months that I have not mentioned in the EOI. Reason that I was not able to get an experience letter from the company. I only have their appointment letter. 

Yesterday I read somewhere on this forum that even a month's gap of job is inquired about. 

So, Shall I submit that 5 month job (only appointment letter - still incomplete evidence) given that I have not mentioned it in the EOI?
OR shall I wait and prepare a case if they inquire about this 5 month gap.

Note: this job was the very last 5 months before I left the country. 

 Beeka


----------



## Beeka

aussiedream87 said:


> Congrats all you who received 189 ITA. Kindly withdraw your 190 SS so you will give way to others. Cheers and ALL THE BEST!!
> 
> P.S Kindly update IMMITRACKER as well for reference.


I have received 189. Am trying to cancel 190, but cant see any option on the site to cancel it. Can you please guide.

Cheers!!


----------



## fdesai

Answers inline in RED.



Bhavna1 said:


> Can somebody please tell me am I going right with uploading employment documents:
> 
> work reference: Employment Reference letters
> tax document: Form 16
> resume: my resume
> payslip: All the payslips clubbed
> employment contract: Offer letter + Increment + Exp letter (club together??)
> --You could club them as well or keep them separate depending on the number of documents - the limit is 60 per applicant
> 
> In which category bank statements will go, should I club them with payslips?
> --There should be something called Financial Statements in the list. Bank statements might be long and might exceed 5MB limit so better keep it separate.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## LouieP

qliz said:


> What do I have to prepare for lodging the visa? Most probably I can get an update from my agent today for the status of invitation.


Hi qliz,

Good day! any update from your agent? Are you doing an offshore lodge for your visa?

Thank you!


----------



## sultan_azam

Beeka said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Happy that I got 189 invite today. Fingers cross for further porocess.
> 
> My query is about a work experience of 5 months that I have not mentioned in the EOI. Reason that I was not able to get an experience letter from the company. I only have their appointment letter.
> 
> Yesterday I read somewhere on this forum that even a month's gap of job is inquired about.
> 
> So, Shall I submit that 5 month job (only appointment letter - still incomplete evidence) given that I have not mentioned it in the EOI?
> OR shall I wait and prepare a case if they inquire about this 5 month gap.
> 
> Note: this job was the very last 5 months before I left the country.
> 
> Beeka


Congratulations for the invitation

In my opinion, mention this 5 month employment in visa application, mark it as not relevant.

If they ask anything than show the appointment letter, by the way chances are bleak that they ask/verify this unclaimed experience

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Any grants today?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## champaka

*Job offer before Visa*

Hi All,
Is there a process to follow if you have a job offer in Australia while 189 is still in progress?
Is there a way to inform case officer and expedite?


----------



## bokembo

Dear Friends,

I am starting to fill my visa application after invited.
I want to include my wife and 2 children in my application.

In my EOI, I filled:
- Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application: *YES*
- How many family members: *3* (here I mean my wife + 2 children = 3)
- Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application: *NO*

Am I correct?
Thank you!


----------



## sultan_azam

bokembo said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am starting to fill my visa application after invited.
> I want to include my wife and 2 children in my application.
> 
> In my EOI, I filled:
> - Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application: *YES*
> - How many family members: *3* (here I mean my wife + 2 children = 3)
> - Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application: *NO*
> 
> Am I correct?
> Thank you!


- Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application: Reply to this should be YES


but nothing to worry, go ahead with visa application... mention details of all members - you, wife, child1, child2, pay visa fees and go ahead, there wont be any trouble


----------



## bokembo

sultan_azam said:


> - Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application: Reply to this should be YES
> 
> 
> but nothing to worry, go ahead with visa application... mention details of all members - you, wife, child1, child2, pay visa fees and go ahead, there wont be any trouble


Thank you sultan_azam!


----------



## rohit_99129

uday63 said:


> Birth certificate for both.
> Form 80 & 1221
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your response.

Passport copy is not enough as birth certificate ? I saw that mentioned as one of the accepted document for birth.

Yes Form 80, 1221 is there.

So Form16 and employment reference letter (same letter that i submitted to ACS) is enough ? no pay slip or bank statement required ?


----------



## summy1986

Hello Friends, 

These days I feel like hanging on a cliff... I applied for 189, no CO contact yet.... 79 days...
I lost my job after 1 month of visa app submission. Now I have 3 options....

1) Wait for result of 189 application, do nothing
2) Start my own business
3) Look for new job

What is your suggestion guys... I don't want to do job anymore... I have a business plan which I want to start, but it needs investment.... what should I do...???? Start business, or wait, if wait than how much wait... I received no communication from CO yet...


----------



## tk123

rohit_99129 said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> 
> 
> Passport copy is not enough as birth certificate ? I saw that mentioned as one of the accepted document for birth.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Form 80, 1221 is there.
> 
> 
> 
> So Form16 and employment reference letter (same letter that i submitted to ACS) is enough ? no pay slip or bank statement required ?




i think these are very subjective issues with no right answer. for example, birth certificate is an essential document, unless you can give a good reason for not having one, especially if your country does issue birth certificates. This then leaves it upto the judgement of CO.

Similarly, for proof of employment, it depends on the type of company you worked for. if its shady then you need everything, if it is a big corporation in a developed country with strong tax governance and regulated transactions, you may be able to get away with a little less.

Remember they are trying to confirm agaibst their doubts. 

this is my understanding based on what i read on yhis forum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

summy1986 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> These days I feel like hanging on a cliff... I applied for 189, no CO contact yet.... 79 days...
> I lost my job after 1 month of visa app submission. Now I have 3 options....
> 
> 1) Wait for result of 189 application, do nothing
> 2) Start my own business
> 3) Look for new job
> 
> What is your suggestion guys... I don't want to do job anymore... I have a business plan which I want to start, but it needs investment.... what should I do...???? Start business, or wait, if wait than how much wait... I received no communication from CO yet...




Did you received any commencement email from CO? if not then you might be in for a direct grant. Just hang in there for few more days.


----------



## summy1986

tikki2282 said:


> Did you received any commencement email from CO? if not then you might be in for a direct grant. Just hang in there for few more days.


I have not received any commencement email... Thanks for sharing your view....


----------



## uday63

rohit_99129 said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> Passport copy is not enough as birth certificate ? I saw that mentioned as one of the accepted document for birth.
> 
> Yes Form 80, 1221 is there.
> 
> So Form16 and employment reference letter (same letter that i submitted to ACS) is enough ? no pay slip or bank statement required ?


SSC(10th) will suffice for birth proof.

Bank statement and Payslips are not mandatory but the more proofs you provide for employment the stronger your case is.

So if you can provide bank statement and Payslips,upload them with out a second thought.

I clubbed payslips in a single document for each company I worked.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

Day 43.Almost 50 percent time. Application still in received status. Some one from skill support asked to submit Form 1221 again on 20th October. Uploaded it the same day.


----------



## tikki2282

Manan008 said:


> Day 43.Almost 50 percent time. Application still in received status. Some one from skill support asked to submit Form 1221 again on 20th October. Uploaded it the same day.




Can you shed more light when you said skill support asked to submit form 1221 again? Do you mean that CO reached out to you? Or you see something different in immi account?


----------



## adinil

did u call the DIBP?


summy1986 said:


> I have not received any commencement email... Thanks for sharing your view....


----------



## farjaf

No grants reported today yet, not sure wtf is DIBP doing


----------



## Manan008

tikki2282 said:


> Can you shed more light when you said skill support asked to submit form 1221 again? Do you mean that CO reached out to you? Or you see something different in immi account?


Nope No CO... No mail from anyone. On 20th October i woke up and logged into immiaccount there was an additional tab under attach documents and health assessment name provide character assessments. In that tab it was written to fill a new form 1221 and submit.
Application status is received ever since i payed the fees.


----------



## Manan008

summy1986 said:


> I have not received any commencement email... Thanks for sharing your view....


Did you get your work experience assessment from EA Australia or not ?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Only one grant reported in My immitracker.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Day 40 application is still in received state


----------



## summy1986

adinil said:


> did u call the DIBP?


I think there is no way to communicate with DIBP, if CO is not assigned....


----------



## aussiedream87

Guys please withdraw your 190 SS without fail. Also update ur information on immitracker https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## summy1986

Manan008 said:


> Did you get your work experience assessment from EA Australia or not ?


I did, claimed 10 points for work...
Why you are asking this ??


.


----------



## engrchemi

*Grant*

By the Grace of Almight, I have received grant for me, my wife and child( 189 ) on 4th of November.
I could not update my status coz was out of town.
I started reading this forum not long ago, primarily to see processing times for grants.
I must say this is a great forum with lot of good information.

As for those waiting grants, hang in there. I know its not that easy, but carry on with your lives. Dont become obsessed with waiting. Carry on with your lives assuming if you get the grant its a bonus!..If dont your life is already beautiful enough.
Think of it as a chance and not the absolute goal of your life...If it happens good...
If not...well atelast you tried. As humans all we can do is make an effort and I believe all of us here have done just that. Results are not in our control so why worry about it.
I let things go, occasionally checking emails. (NOT OBSSESSED BY CHECKING MY EMAIL EVERY MORNING MY EYES OPENED!!!!  )
I came back from office...had dinner with my wife and child...watched tv and checked my email. And there I had it infront of my eyes...!

My time line is as under;
ANZSCO (Chemical Engineer)
ITA 22 June 2016
Lodged 28 June 2016 (Front loaded all documents)
Employment verification: Through Email
CO Contact-8th August
Replied-10th August
Grant: 4th November


----------



## Abubakr

gonnabeexpat said:


> Day 40 application is still in received state


I got the first CO contact after 37 days, dont worry you will get it soon. Maybe its a direct grant


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Abubakr said:


> I got the first CO contact after 37 days, dont worry you will get it soon. Maybe its a direct grant


Your job code dude? I really hope so :fingerscrossed: and what did the Co ask? did you upload all the documents upfront


----------



## gonnabeexpat

engrchemi said:


> By the Grace of Almight, I have received grant for me, my wife and child( 189 ) on 4th of November.
> I could not update my status coz was out of town.
> I started reading this forum not long ago, primarily to see processing times for grants.
> I must say this is a great forum with lot of good information.
> 
> As for those waiting grants, hang in there. I know its not that easy, but carry on with your lives. Dont become obsessed with waiting. Carry on with your lives assuming if you get the grant its a bonus!..If dont your life is already beautiful enough.
> Think of it as a chance and not the absolute goal of your life...If it happens good...
> If not...well atelast you tried. As humans all we can do is make an effort and I believe all of us here have done just that. Results are not in our control so why worry about it.
> I let things go, occasionally checking emails. (NOT OBSSESSED BY CHECKING MY EMAIL EVERY MORNING MY EYES OPENED!!!!  )
> I came back from office...had dinner with my wife and child...watched tv and checked my email. And there I had it infront of my eyes...!
> 
> My time line is as under;
> ANZSCO (Chemical Engineer)
> ITA 22 June 2016
> Lodged 28 June 2016 (Front loaded all documents)
> Employment verification: Through Email
> CO Contact-8th August
> Replied-10th August
> Grant: 4th November


Congratulations and wish you all the best for your new life in Australia


----------



## orange siera

engrchemi said:


> By the Grace of Almight, I have received grant for me, my wife and child( 189 ) on 4th of November.
> I could not update my status coz was out of town.
> I started reading this forum not long ago, primarily to see processing times for grants.
> I must say this is a great forum with lot of good information.
> 
> As for those waiting grants, hang in there. I know its not that easy, but carry on with your lives. Dont become obsessed with waiting. Carry on with your lives assuming if you get the grant its a bonus!..If dont your life is already beautiful enough.
> Think of it as a chance and not the absolute goal of your life...If it happens good...
> If not...well atelast you tried. As humans all we can do is make an effort and I believe all of us here have done just that. Results are not in our control so why worry about it.
> I let things go, occasionally checking emails. (NOT OBSSESSED BY CHECKING MY EMAIL EVERY MORNING MY EYES OPENED!!!!  )
> I came back from office...had dinner with my wife and child...watched tv and checked my email. And there I had it infront of my eyes...!
> 
> My time line is as under;
> ANZSCO (Chemical Engineer)
> ITA 22 June 2016
> Lodged 28 June 2016 (Front loaded all documents)
> Employment verification: Through Email
> CO Contact-8th August
> Replied-10th August
> Grant: 4th November


Congrats on your grant and your experience, very well put in words .


----------



## Marv1985

The golden email just arrived today for me, my wife and my two daughters, a direct grant. Team Adelaide are the ones that handled my case. Thanks to all those from this forum who have made the process easier and helped me during this time, and may everyone waiting for a grant, receive it as soon as possible.


----------



## vikaschandra

Beeka said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Happy that I got 189 invite today. Fingers cross for further porocess.
> 
> My query is about a work experience of 5 months that I have not mentioned in the EOI. Reason that I was not able to get an experience letter from the company. I only have their appointment letter.
> 
> Yesterday I read somewhere on this forum that even a month's gap of job is inquired about.
> 
> So, Shall I submit that 5 month job (only appointment letter - still incomplete evidence) given that I have not mentioned it in the EOI?
> OR shall I wait and prepare a case if they inquire about this 5 month gap.
> 
> Note: this job was the very last 5 months before I left the country.
> 
> Beeka


Congratulations on your ITA. What is the point score?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Marv1985 said:


> The golden email just arrived today for me, my wife and my two daughters, a direct grant. Team Adelaide are the ones that handled my case. Thanks to all those from this forum who have made the process easier and helped me during this time, and may everyone waiting for a grant, receive it as soon as possible.


That was super friggin fast. your job code?.
Congratulations wish you a great life in AU.

Also could you please share the list of documents that you uploaded for employment?


----------



## AusHereICome

Congrats!! And thanks for your suggestions.. yeah it makes us anxious waiting for grant.. I keep checking mails n all but wait is getting longer.. dunno when would it shine :-|


----------



## baokar1

Hi All,

I lodged my 189 visa application on 17th september and CO contacted on 28 th september for Wifes documents
passport,pcc medicals and form 80 form 1436 if adding and
As I had not added my wife previously I have filled form 80 and 1436 and english certificate and also attached passport and pcc , but I have attached the documents in mail as I have crossed 60 documents limit.

I had also called dibp and added not e for CO to add my wife on last thursday i.e 3rd november 2016 but still they have not added.

Please let me know what I can do now as even after adding note they have not done anything
SHould I send documents through post or is ther any way to contact case officer directly ?


----------



## summy1986

baokar1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa application on 17th september and CO contacted on 28 th september for Wifes documents
> passport,pcc medicals and form 80 form 1436 if adding and
> As I had not added my wife previously I have filled form 80 and 1436 and english certificate and also attached passport and pcc , but I have attached the documents in mail as I have crossed 60 documents limit.
> 
> I had also called dibp and added not e for CO to add my wife on last thursday i.e 3rd november 2016 but still they have not added.
> 
> Please let me know what I can do now as even after adding note they have not done anything
> SHould I send documents through post or is ther any way to contact case officer directly ?


Can you tell me how you contacted DIBP.... I have not been assigned any CO yet....


----------



## Marv1985

gonnabeexpat said:


> That was super friggin fast. your job code?.
> Congratulations wish you a great life in AU.
> 
> Also could you please share the list of documents that you uploaded for employment?


Software Engineer 261313. I simply uploaded for each work place the employment reference letter that was also used for the skills assessment, and for the current work place one of the more recent payment slips. That's it, nothing else, no contracts, no pay slips for every work place, etc.

Thanks for the wishes and good luck !


----------



## Abubakr

gonnabeexpat said:


> Abubakr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the first CO contact after 37 days, dont worry you will get it soon. Maybe its a direct grant
> 
> 
> 
> Your job code dude? I really hope so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what did the Co ask? did you upload all the documents upfront
Click to expand...

Im a civil engineer, i didnt get a grant yet, still waiting since 16 Aug, the last CO contact
He asked for form 956 and PTE as my agent had forgot to attach


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Marv1985 said:


> Software Engineer 261313. I simply uploaded for each work place the employment reference letter that was also used for the skills assessment, and for the current work place one of the more recent payment slips. That's it, nothing else, no contracts, no pay slips for every work place, etc.
> 
> Thanks for the wishes and good luck !


you are very lucky dude. Thanks for sharing the details now enjoy


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> Day 40 application is still in received state




Thats quite normal, nothing to worry about.


----------



## momentum

engrchemi said:


> By the Grace of Almight, I have received grant for me, my wife and child( 189 ) on 4th of November.
> I could not update my status coz was out of town.
> I started reading this forum not long ago, primarily to see processing times for grants.
> I must say this is a great forum with lot of good information.
> 
> As for those waiting grants, hang in there. I know its not that easy, but carry on with your lives. Dont become obsessed with waiting. Carry on with your lives assuming if you get the grant its a bonus!..If dont your life is already beautiful enough.
> Think of it as a chance and not the absolute goal of your life...If it happens good...
> If not...well atelast you tried. As humans all we can do is make an effort and I believe all of us here have done just that. Results are not in our control so why worry about it.
> I let things go, occasionally checking emails. (NOT OBSSESSED BY CHECKING MY EMAIL EVERY MORNING MY EYES OPENED!!!!  )
> I came back from office...had dinner with my wife and child...watched tv and checked my email. And there I had it infront of my eyes...!
> 
> My time line is as under;
> ANZSCO (Chemical Engineer)
> ITA 22 June 2016
> Lodged 28 June 2016 (Front loaded all documents)
> Employment verification: Through Email
> CO Contact-8th August
> Replied-10th August
> Grant: 4th November



Congratulations on your Grant!

I was looking for a chemical engineer on this forum and thankfully you showed up. I am looking for some information for my brother who also happens to be a chemical engineer.

He did his BS Chemical Engineering from Pakistan and than went to UK for his masters in a subfield of chemical engineering related to design of chemical plants or something like that. He has 10+ years of experience working in gulf, US, Canada and Pakistan. During his employment, he has worked on various designations such as process engineer, deputy manager and project manager. Now these roles are generic and are not specific to be a chemical engineer. 

What ANZCO he should be going after, A chemical engineer or an Engineering Manager? Does EA subtract 2 years of experience for chemical engineers too? Will he need to get the reference letters from all the companies he has worked in for EA assessment? Is IELTS mandatory for EA assessment? What other documents he need to collect for assessment?

I am a software engineer and had already gotten a PR, but this chemical engineering thing is an entirely different domain to guide him on. Please help and PM me if possible.


----------



## engrchemi

Thank you everyone
and best of luck to those waiting for grants.


----------



## engrchemi

momentum said:


> Congratulations on your Grant!
> 
> I was looking for a chemical engineer on this forum and thankfully you showed up. I am looking for some information for my brother who also happens to be a chemical engineer.
> 
> He did his BS Chemical Engineering from Pakistan and than went to UK for his masters in a subfield of chemical engineering related to design of chemical plants or something like that. He has 10+ years of experience working in gulf, US, Canada and Pakistan. During his employment, he has worked on various designations such as process engineer, deputy manager and project manager. Now these roles are generic and are not specific to be a chemical engineer.
> 
> What ANZCO he should be going after, A chemical engineer or an Engineering Manager?
> Well his assessment will depend on his job responsibilities.
> If he has had the responsibilities of a process engineer he will fall under the category of a chemical engineer (233111). Just like myself.
> If he has a designation of a manager of a process engineering department, he will still fall under the category of a chemical engineer.
> However the responsibilites of an engineer manager will not fall under this category. If you look at the MSA booklet you will find a separate category for an engineer manager.
> 
> Iam not too sure about how EA deals with experience related to Project Management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does EA subtract 2 years of experience for chemical engineers too? Will he need to get the reference letters from all the companies he has worked in for EA assessment? Is IELTS mandatory for EA assessment? What other documents he need to collect for assessment?
> EA will validate number of years only if you are going for Relevent skills assessment as well. Based on my experience, EA has not deducted any number of years.
> Yes IELTS is mandatory. Also refer to MSA booklet for a document checklist.
> He will need his reference letters (mentioning jobs and responsibilities). If reference letters don't have jobs and responsibilities on them, then he will need Statutory declarations.
> For other requirements refer to MSA booklet as well.
> 
> 
> I am a software engineer and had already gotten a PR, but this chemical engineering thing is an entirely different domain to guide him on. Please help and PM me if possible.


Thank you momentum.
Well his assessment will depend on his job responsibilities.
If he has had the responsibilities of a process engineer he will fall under the category of a chemical engineer (233111). Just like myself.
If he has a designation of a manager of a process engineering department, he will still fall under the category of a chemical engineer.
However the responsibilites of an engineer manager will not fall under this category. If you look at the MSA booklet you will find a separate category for an engineer manager.


----------



## engrchemi

engrchemi said:


> Thank you momentum.
> Well his assessment will depend on his job responsibilities.
> If he has had the responsibilities of a process engineer he will fall under the category of a chemical engineer (233111). Just like myself.
> If he has a designation of a manager of a process engineering department, he will still fall under the category of a chemical engineer.
> However the responsibilites of an engineer manager will not fall under this category. If you look at the MSA booklet you will find a separate category for an engineer manager.


Sorry for the text left at the bottom.
Please refer to red coloured text only.


----------



## eceabhishek

Dear All

I have done a mistake while uploading document in support of my visa application in immigration account. I have uploaded my Indian qualification documents under Australian qualification. please advice me how can delete these document from Australian qualification head.

Or rather I should attach the same document under overseas qualification, and it would be self explanatory to CO.

Please Advice ASAP


----------



## engrchemi

eceabhishek said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have done a mistake while uploading document in support of my visa application in immigration account. I have uploaded my Indian qualification documents under Australian qualification. please advice me how can delete these document from Australian qualification head.
> 
> Or rather I should attach the same document under overseas qualification, and it would be self explanatory to CO.
> 
> Please Advice ASAP


As per my understanding, you cannot delete uploaded documents.
Yes you should attach the same under overseas qualifications.


----------



## eceabhishek

Thank You Engrchem.

Please throw some more light guys. There must be some way to delete or to inform the department that it is an erroneous upload


----------



## sultan_azam

eceabhishek said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have done a mistake while uploading document in support of my visa application in immigration account. I have uploaded my Indian qualification documents under Australian qualification. please advice me how can delete these document from Australian qualification head.
> 
> Or rather I should attach the same document under overseas qualification, and it would be self explanatory to CO.
> 
> Please Advice ASAP


we can not delete any document once uploaded in immiaccount.

upload the same documents in OVERSEAS QUALIFICATION, CO will understand


----------



## sultan_azam

engrchemi said:


> By the Grace of Almight, I have received grant for me, my wife and child( 189 ) on 4th of November.
> I could not update my status coz was out of town.
> I started reading this forum not long ago, primarily to see processing times for grants.
> I must say this is a great forum with lot of good information.
> 
> As for those waiting grants, hang in there. I know its not that easy, but carry on with your lives. Dont become obsessed with waiting. Carry on with your lives assuming if you get the grant its a bonus!..If dont your life is already beautiful enough.
> Think of it as a chance and not the absolute goal of your life...If it happens good...
> If not...well atelast you tried. As humans all we can do is make an effort and I believe all of us here have done just that. Results are not in our control so why worry about it.
> I let things go, occasionally checking emails. (NOT OBSSESSED BY CHECKING MY EMAIL EVERY MORNING MY EYES OPENED!!!!  )
> I came back from office...had dinner with my wife and child...watched tv and checked my email. And there I had it infront of my eyes...!
> 
> My time line is as under;
> ANZSCO (Chemical Engineer)
> ITA 22 June 2016
> Lodged 28 June 2016 (Front loaded all documents)
> Employment verification: Through Email
> CO Contact-8th August
> Replied-10th August
> Grant: 4th November



Congratulations for the visa grant.... 



Marv1985 said:


> The golden email just arrived today for me, my wife and my two daughters, a direct grant. Team Adelaide are the ones that handled my case. Thanks to all those from this forum who have made the process easier and helped me during this time, and may everyone waiting for a grant, receive it as soon as possible.


Congratulations for the golden mail


----------



## lakhvinder1

While Experience details filling the visa application form. 

1. Should I mention all experience or only for which ACS was scored
2. In Current employment, what should be entered in "To Date" as it does not accept blank, PRESENT or NOW.

Thanks


----------



## jeyam_555

lakhvinder1 said:


> While Experience details filling the visa application form.
> 
> 1. Should I mention all experience or only for which ACS was scored
> 2. In Current employment, what should be entered in "To Date" as it does not accept blank, PRESENT or NOW.
> 
> Thanks


1, mention 10 years of experience and separate it by relevant and non relevant based on acs results.
2. It will accept Nov 2016 for current employment.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## eceabhishek

Dear All

I have done a mistake while uploading document in support of my visa application in immigration account. I have uploaded my Indian qualification documents under Australian qualification. please advice me how can delete these document from Australian qualification head.

Or rather I should attach the same document under overseas qualification, and it would be self explanatory to CO.

Please Advice ASAP


----------



## Amritbains206

Marv1985 said:


> Software Engineer 261313. I simply uploaded for each work place the employment reference letter that was also used for the skills assessment, and for the current work place one of the more recent payment slips. That's it, nothing else, no contracts, no pay slips for every work place, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the wishes and good luck !




Did u not upload any form 16 or tax document??


Anzsco: 261311
Eoi submit: 15 aug 2016
Invitation: 1 sept 2016
Submitted: 11 oct(with all docs)
Status: recieved


----------



## uday63

Hi Guys,

I lodged visa on 2nd November and awaiting grant.

I got an offer from a small company(CMM level 3).

I may have to join the company in Jan.

I have below questions.

1.Should I inform my CO that my current company change?

2.I will have only the offer letter and payslip.

Should I get the roles and responsibilities document too?

3.Will employment verification happens for that company too?
It's a small company.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasjeetsingharora

uday63 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged visa on 2nd November and awaiting grant.
> 
> I got an offer from a small company(CMM level 3).
> 
> I may have to join the company in Jan.
> 
> I have below questions.
> 
> 1.Should I inform my CO that my current company change?
> 
> 2.I will have only the offer letter and payslip.
> 
> Should I get the roles and responsibilities document too?
> 
> 3.Will employment verification happens for that company too?
> It's a small company.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



You should inform the CO (If already assigned) by submitting change in circumstances form.

Until you join that company, you dont need to present roles and responsibilities (neither that company will provide you as you have not joined them yet !)

...


----------



## BHPS

uday63 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged visa on 2nd November and awaiting grant.
> 
> I got an offer from a small company(CMM level 3).
> 
> I may have to join the company in Jan.
> 
> I have below questions.
> 
> 1.Should I inform my CO that my current company change?
> 
> 2.I will have only the offer letter and payslip.
> 
> Should I get the roles and responsibilities document too?
> 
> 3.Will employment verification happens for that company too?
> It's a small company.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Your questions suggests you are still in old company and will join new in Jan, there are chances that you will get some news before that .

But no one knows whether you will be picked up on random verification or not , i think it will be No as you are just starting . but it's always suggested that you take a note of your R&R on Company's letter head.
Good luck.


----------



## uday63

BHPS said:


> Your questions suggests you are still in old company and will join new in Jan, there are chances that you will get some news before that .
> 
> But no one knows whether you will be picked up on random verification or not , i think it will be No as you are just starting . but it's always suggested that you take a note of your R&R on Company's letter head.
> Good luck.


Yes mate.

If visa grant does not happen before Jan, should I submit Roles and Responsibilities document?

It's a small company and I am sure HR will deny giving that on Company's letter head and finding a colleague that can give me the same will be tough.

Please advise if R&R is mandatory



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Amritbains206 said:


> Did u not upload any form 16 or tax document??
> 
> 
> Anzsco: 261311
> Eoi submit: 15 aug 2016
> Invitation: 1 sept 2016
> Submitted: 11 oct(with all docs)
> Status: recieved


Marv is from romania i don't think form 16 is applicable to him

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## akryptik

was today the invitation day?


----------



## vikaschandra

eceabhishek said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have done a mistake while uploading document in support of my visa application in immigration account. I have uploaded my Indian qualification documents under Australian qualification. please advice me how can delete these document from Australian qualification head.
> 
> Or rather I should attach the same document under overseas qualification, and it would be self explanatory to CO.
> 
> Please Advice ASAP


Upload the documents under the right category. it should not be a problem CO's do understand


----------



## Amritbains206

gonnabeexpat said:


> Marv is from romania i don't think form 16 is applicable to him
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Oh ok.. what i meant was that he did not submit any third party validation of employment and still got a direct grant... i am also hoping for the same.


----------



## vikaschandra

akryptik said:


> was today the invitation day?


it is already concluded .. happened yesterday evening.


----------



## harinderjitf5

Just check the thread(Computer System and Network Engineer 263111) and here is the guy named "Gogamanasl"got rejected under 263111. According to him employer did not confirm all the points correctly so he got rejected. My question is that in any case if employer is not able to confirm the details properly then DIBP directly reject the case or give chance to candidate to justify the points claimed like NJ ?


----------



## akryptik

vikaschandra said:


> it is already concluded .. happened yesterday evening.


Any luck for 60 pointers of 2339?


----------



## sultan_azam

uday63 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged visa on 2nd November and awaiting grant.
> 
> I got an offer from a small company(CMM level 3).
> 
> I may have to join the company in Jan.
> 
> I have below questions.
> 
> 1.Should I inform my CO that my current company change?
> 
> 2.I will have only the offer letter and payslip.
> 
> Should I get the roles and responsibilities document too?
> 
> 3.Will employment verification happens for that company too?
> It's a small company.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



1. inform about change in circumstances when you join the new job

2. as you have already lodged visa application, no documents required for new employment, no verification will be done
things(age, english, employment etc) are freezed on the day of invite


----------



## anishras

Hi Guys,
I am new to the thread, so please be kind towards me.
I am going to apply for accountant skilled immigration, and for that I require a statutory declaration for my syllabus. I have completed my CA from India and Bcom. I urgently require the format for statutory declaration. I tried searching the threads but could only find the statutory declaration for employment declaration. Would really appreciate if someone can help me with the format.

Thanks & Regards,
Anish Rastogi


----------



## andreyx108b

anishras said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to the thread, so please be kind towards me.
> 
> I am going to apply for accountant skilled immigration, and for that I require a statutory declaration for my syllabus. I have completed my CA from India and Bcom. I urgently require the format for statutory declaration. I tried searching the threads but could only find the statutory declaration for employment declaration. Would really appreciate if someone can help me with the format.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> 
> Anish Rastogi




Googling will help - hundreds of examples are there, example: http://www.jp.nsw.gov.au/Documents/jpninthschedule.pdf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavna1

Hi All, I wanted to confirm, do we need to put experience letters (the normal ones), which we usually get after leaving a company. I have already uploaded the referral letters, but not sure to put these or not. As my designation in these ones are not specific. Like, in normal ones it is Project Executive and in Referral letter is specific to the field Project Executive (electrical). Please suggest, do people upload both of them or just referral letters? 

Thanks


----------



## vicalej

Hi everybody,

Today, I received the grant notification. Thank you all for your posts and good luck!
See you down under.

-------
03-Mar-2016 - EA application - Code 233513
04-Aug-2016 - EA skills assessment
31-Aug-2016 - EOI application with 65 points - 189 Visa
14-Sept-2016 - ITA
19-Sept-2016 - Visa lodged
07-Oct-2016 - Case officer (GSM Brisbane) asked for Medicals
28-Oct-2016 - All documents uploaded
09-Nov-2016 - Grant Notification


----------



## Umairkhan952

Dear All,

I have received the grant yesterday for me, my wife and 2 kids. My agent has applied the visa and its a direct grant. My time line is given below:

189 Subclass - Civil Engineer (233211 ANZSCO) 
03/07/2016 -- EOI Submitted (60 POINTS)
20/07/2016 -- 189 Invite Received 
12/08/2016 -- Visa lodged
30/08/2016 -- IMMI Commence Assessment email received (GSM Adelaid)

09/11/2016--GRANT
11/05/2017--IED

REGARDS,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

Umairkhan952 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received the grant yesterday for me, my wife and 2 kids. My agent has applied the visa and its a direct grant. My time line is given below:
> 
> 189 Subclass - Civil Engineer (233211 ANZSCO)
> 03/07/2016 -- EOI Submitted (60 POINTS)
> 20/07/2016 -- 189 Invite Received
> 12/08/2016 -- Visa lodged
> 30/08/2016 -- IMMI Commence Assessment email received (GSM Adelaid)
> 
> 09/11/2016--GRANT
> 11/05/2017--IED
> 
> REGARDS,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Wow!!! 

My case is also with Adelaide. Seems like these guys are working quite fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

harinderjitf5 said:


> Just check the thread(Computer System and Network Engineer 263111) and here is the guy named "Gogamanasl"got rejected under 263111. According to him employer did not confirm all the points correctly so he got rejected. My question is that in any case if employer is not able to confirm the details properly then DIBP directly reject the case or give chance to candidate to justify the points claimed like NJ ?


Thats scary as ****.


----------



## Manan008

Umairkhan952 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received the grant yesterday for me, my wife and 2 kids. My agent has applied the visa and its a direct grant. My time line is given below:
> 
> 189 Subclass - Civil Engineer (233211 ANZSCO)
> 03/07/2016 -- EOI Submitted (60 POINTS)
> 20/07/2016 -- 189 Invite Received
> 12/08/2016 -- Visa lodged
> 30/08/2016 -- IMMI Commence Assessment email received (GSM Adelaid)
> 
> 09/11/2016--GRANT
> 11/05/2017--IED
> 
> REGARDS,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to see so many people from pakistan getting the grants


----------



## ronkar12

Bhavna1 said:


> Hi All, I wanted to confirm, do we need to put experience letters (the normal ones), which we usually get after leaving a company. I have already uploaded the referral letters, but not sure to put these or not. As my designation in these ones are not specific. Like, in normal ones it is Project Executive and in Referral letter is specific to the field Project Executive (electrical). Please suggest, do people upload both of them or just referral letters?
> 
> Thanks


The roles are not completely different, just more specific in the referral letters. So you can upload the normal ones. It should not be a problem.
I have seen people uploading both of them with their application.


----------



## sultan_azam

Bhavna1 said:


> Hi All, I wanted to confirm, do we need to put experience letters (the normal ones), which we usually get after leaving a company. I have already uploaded the referral letters, but not sure to put these or not. As my designation in these ones are not specific. Like, in normal ones it is Project Executive and in Referral letter is specific to the field Project Executive (electrical). Please suggest, do people upload both of them or just referral letters?
> 
> Thanks


Go with referral letters only

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

andreyx108b said:


> Googling will help - hundreds of examples are there, example: http://www.jp.nsw.gov.au/Documents/jpninthschedule.pdf
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a thread dedicated to Accountants, you may get the required help there

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnmedipa

akryptik said:


> Any luck for 60 pointers of 2339?


Well I dont want to disappoint you but 60 points wont get invite this year or until June 30 2017...Most probably wont...
This is because only 28 ppl are getting invited every round...As per last year statistics every invite round for 2339 other than one round had 28+ invites...
Which means number of ppl applying with at-least 60 points were 28+...

The reason I am saying ET's with 60 wont get invited because last year EA was a bit more flexible in giving engineers PE outcomes compared to this year...However getting a PE outcome now has become difficult even with years of experience...Therefore ET outcomes have increased...This is one of the primary reasons 2339 is in pro rata...
So considering increase in ET outcomes and general increase in applicant numbers, I dont think ET's with 60 points will get an invite until 2016-2017 invitation year ends...
Increasing points through other means is the only way to go...


----------



## sultan_azam

vicalej said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Today, I received the grant notification. Thank you all for your posts and good luck!
> See you down under.
> 
> -------
> 03-Mar-2016 - EA application - Code 233513
> 04-Aug-2016 - EA skills assessment
> 31-Aug-2016 - EOI application with 65 points - 189 Visa
> 14-Sept-2016 - ITA
> 19-Sept-2016 - Visa lodged
> 07-Oct-2016 - Case officer (GSM Brisbane) asked for Medicals
> 28-Oct-2016 - All documents uploaded
> 09-Nov-2016 - Grant Notification


Congrats mate, memorable date of your life and many others    

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Umairkhan952 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received the grant yesterday for me, my wife and 2 kids. My agent has applied the visa and its a direct grant. My time line is given below:
> 
> 189 Subclass - Civil Engineer (233211 ANZSCO)
> 03/07/2016 -- EOI Submitted (60 POINTS)
> 20/07/2016 -- 189 Invite Received
> 12/08/2016 -- Visa lodged
> 30/08/2016 -- IMMI Commence Assessment email received (GSM Adelaid)
> 
> 09/11/2016--GRANT
> 11/05/2017--IED
> 
> REGARDS,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations for the visa grant

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## engineeroz

Hello Everyone..

I'm from Pakistan as well and applied under 263111 (60 points). This morning I received the letter to make VAC2 payment with the invoice.

Is it almost the end of the line? Below is my timeline in signature


----------



## sultan_azam

mnmedipa said:


> Well I dont want to disappoint you but 60 points wont get invite this year or until June 30 2017...Most probably wont...
> This is because only 28 ppl are getting invited every round...As per last year statistics every invite round for 2339 other than one round had 28+ invites...
> Which means number of ppl applying with at-least 60 points were 28+...
> 
> The reason I am saying ET's with 60 wont get invited because last year EA was a bit more flexible in giving engineers PE outcomes compared to this year...However getting a PE outcome now has become difficult even with years of experience...Therefore ET outcomes have increased...This is one of the primary reasons 2339 is in pro rata...
> So considering increase in ET outcomes and general increase in applicant numbers, I dont think ET's with 60 points will get an invite until 2016-2017 invitation year ends...
> Increasing points through other means is the only way to go...


Yes, observed this pattern with engineer australia.

Well drafted career episodes for civil engineer are being labelled as engineering technologists

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnmedipa

sultan_azam said:


> Yes, observed this pattern with engineer australia.
> 
> Well drafted career episodes for civil engineer are being labelled as engineering technologists
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Well I totally agree...My CDR was good yet I was told to take ET...Had to revise twice and atlast gave me Civil Engineer..

I feel immigration is trying to cap engineers through indirect means like skill assessment...or EA Australia became strict...


----------



## Beeka

*Medical in advance*

Dear all,

I noticed on this thread the issue people (including myself) face in developing HAP ID (on immiaccount) for health examination in advance of lodging visa. 

Here I found the link showing the step-by-step guide as how to obtain HAP ID and arrange for medical examination before lodging your visa. Hope this is helpful for people. 

Arranging a health examination 

Cheers!!!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

So 2 grants today?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fdesai

One question is of concern for Form80 and From1221 - Request your inputs on this.

Does the current employment or unemployment status have any impact or consequences on the decision of visa grant?
*Comment from fellow expat:* If ACS has certified you for employment and if you are claiming points then there wont be impact on unemployment status. But you have to declare the period which you are unemployed. As this is a skilled visa, I think overall points are considered instead of a single component.
*Comment from another expat:* I have a little doubt here, I think there used to be a condition that you should be employed for 12 months in the last 24 months but later on may be this condition was removed. I would recommend to post this question on this thread

*My response: *Yes, ACS has certified my employment, deducted 4 yrs as my engg. was in E.C. and able to secure 10 points in employment for 5.5 yrs exp. Post that I have quit job since last one year. Hope that should not be having any problem in my visa application. So essentially my case is 9.5 yrs employed + past 1 yr unemployed. Will that raise any questions?

Request some concrete input in this regards.
Could you please suggest some good reason to put for - "how you occupied your time and financially supported yourself?" - that DIBP could buy in. I have few sensible reasons in mind still requesting your thoughts/ideas on this.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

immi tracker reports 3 grants today.Looks like another week another disppointment .

TO all the guys who applied on first week of october any updateS??


----------



## farjaf

Day 100; Assessment still in Progress


----------



## andreyx108b

vicalej said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Today, I received the grant notification. Thank you all for your posts and good luck!
> See you down under.
> 
> -------
> 03-Mar-2016 - EA application - Code 233513
> 04-Aug-2016 - EA skills assessment
> 31-Aug-2016 - EOI application with 65 points - 189 Visa
> 14-Sept-2016 - ITA
> 19-Sept-2016 - Visa lodged
> 07-Oct-2016 - Case officer (GSM Brisbane) asked for Medicals
> 28-Oct-2016 - All documents uploaded
> 09-Nov-2016 - Grant Notification




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebilsaa

Guys,
Till what time the DIBP send grant letters on week days?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Ebilsaa said:


> Guys,
> Till what time the DIBP send grant letters on week days?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Usually 4pm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

gonnabeexpat said:


> immi tracker reports 3 grants today.Looks like another week another disppointment .
> 
> TO all the guys who applied on first week of october any updateS??


Relax dude. They have given 23 grants in this week. 5 today. These are just from immitracker. There are thousands of cases which are not reported on immitracker.


----------



## Amritbains206

gonnabeexpat said:


> immi tracker reports 3 grants today.Looks like another week another disppointment .
> 
> TO all the guys who applied on first week of october any updateS??




Nothing. They did not even peeped into it... 


Anzsco: 261311
Eoi submit: 15 aug 2016
Invitation: 1 sept 2016
Submitted: 11 oct(with all docs)
Status: recieved


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Manan008 said:


> Relax dude. They have given 23 grants in this week. 5 today. These are just from immitracker. There are thousands of cases which are not reported on immitracker.


You are right Manan. My two friends got their grants day before yesterday but they haven't reported on immitracker.


----------



## Manan008

Aspiring Candidate said:


> You are right Manan. My two friends got their grants day before yesterday but they haven't reported on immitracker.


when did they apply?


----------



## maverick19

Lodged application on June 22, 2016
Assessment in progress since July 21, 2016
Disheartening events occurring all over the world 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Manan008 said:


> Relax dude. They have given 23 grants in this week. 5 today. These are just from immitracker. There are thousands of cases which are not reported on immitracker.




Immitracker has 10%-15% of all grants daily. 

Thats more than accurate sample. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## summy1986

Dear Senior Friends, I need advice:

Its been 79th day today and no CO has contacted yet, and No assessment mail, my app is in "Received" status..... 

Is this exceptional ?? I am worried

.


----------



## Sharath009

*Visa Grant*

Received grant mail today @ 10:12 IST.

ACS Applied : 01-May-2016
PTE : 19/03/2016, 10pts (Proficient)
ACS +ve : 09-May-2016
ANZSCO Code : Analyst Programmer - 261311
EOI Date : 10-May-2016 (65 Points)
EOI invitation : 03-Aug-2016
VISA lodge: 29-Sep-2016
CO Contacted: 18th Oct, requested proof for spouse functional English skills
Docs uploaded: 29-Oct-2016
Grant Mail received: 11-Nov-2016
IED: 28-Sep-2017

:high5::second::flypig:


----------



## sandesh.hj

Sharath009 said:


> Received grant mail today @ 10:12 IST.
> 
> ACS Applied : 01-May-2016
> PTE : 19/03/2016, 10pts (Proficient)
> ACS +ve : 09-May-2016
> ANZSCO Code : Analyst Programmer - 261311
> EOI Date : 10-May-2016 (65 Points)
> EOI invitation : 03-Aug-2016
> VISA lodge: 29-Sep-2016
> CO Contacted: 18th Oct, requested proof for spouse functional English skills
> Docs uploaded: 29-Oct-2016
> Grant Mail received: 11-Nov-2016
> IED: 28-Sep-2017
> 
> :high5::second::flypig:


 Congratulations Sharath..!!


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Manan008 said:


> when did they apply?


One applied in Feb the other in May.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Sharath009 said:


> Received grant mail today @ 10:12 IST.
> 
> ACS Applied : 01-May-2016
> PTE : 19/03/2016, 10pts (Proficient)
> ACS +ve : 09-May-2016
> ANZSCO Code : Analyst Programmer - 261311
> EOI Date : 10-May-2016 (65 Points)
> EOI invitation : 03-Aug-2016
> VISA lodge: 29-Sep-2016
> CO Contacted: 18th Oct, requested proof for spouse functional English skills
> Docs uploaded: 29-Oct-2016
> Grant Mail received: 11-Nov-2016
> IED: 28-Sep-2017
> 
> :high5::second::flypig:


I applied on 1st of october. Nothing yet . feeling very depressed. all the best dude.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Amritbains206 said:


> Nothing. They did not even peeped into it...
> 
> 
> Anzsco: 261311
> Eoi submit: 15 aug 2016
> Invitation: 1 sept 2016
> Submitted: 11 oct(with all docs)
> Status: recieved



Same here man. I think my file is stuck somewhere in their bottom of the huge file. Feeling very scared, disheartened and depressed


----------



## gonnabeexpat

my immitracker reports 6 grants today :O


----------



## andreyx108b

Sharath009 said:


> Received grant mail today @ 10:12 IST.
> 
> 
> 
> ACS Applied : 01-May-2016
> 
> PTE : 19/03/2016, 10pts (Proficient)
> 
> ACS +ve : 09-May-2016
> 
> ANZSCO Code : Analyst Programmer - 261311
> 
> EOI Date : 10-May-2016 (65 Points)
> 
> EOI invitation : 03-Aug-2016
> 
> VISA lodge: 29-Sep-2016
> 
> CO Contacted: 18th Oct, requested proof for spouse functional English skills
> 
> Docs uploaded: 29-Oct-2016
> 
> Grant Mail received: 11-Nov-2016
> 
> IED: 28-Sep-2017
> 
> 
> 
> :high5::second::flypig:




Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Between october 1st and 31s 25 software engineers have lodged the visa application. Among that 8 people grant, 9 people have not received any grant or co contact. the other 8 have recieved CO contact alone. 

Overall, during the above menionted time period 102 people have lodged the application, 26 people have received grant.


----------



## Pradeep1998

Hi,

Its been 150 Days form the day i have applied with all documents front uploaded. No CO contact, no verification mail or call not sure what happening. Had called in between once and got a same standard reply that we will get back if we any further details. :eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## PakiUser

My wife's given name remained same before and after marriage, only family name changed from father to husband. Does it come under name change category?


----------



## engrchemi

Umairkhan952 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received the grant yesterday for me, my wife and 2 kids. My agent has applied the visa and its a direct grant. My time line is given below:
> 
> 189 Subclass - Civil Engineer (233211 ANZSCO)
> 03/07/2016 -- EOI Submitted (60 POINTS)
> 20/07/2016 -- 189 Invite Received
> 12/08/2016 -- Visa lodged
> 30/08/2016 -- IMMI Commence Assessment email received (GSM Adelaid)
> 
> 09/11/2016--GRANT
> 11/05/2017--IED
> 
> REGARDS,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!..Best of luck for future endeavours.


----------



## andreyx108b

PakiUser said:


> My wife's given name remained same before and after marriage, only family name changed from father to husband. Does it come under name change category?




Its rather maiden name 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engrchemi

vicalej said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Today, I received the grant notification. Thank you all for your posts and good luck!
> See you down under.
> 
> -------
> 03-Mar-2016 - EA application - Code 233513
> 04-Aug-2016 - EA skills assessment
> 31-Aug-2016 - EOI application with 65 points - 189 Visa
> 14-Sept-2016 - ITA
> 19-Sept-2016 - Visa lodged
> 07-Oct-2016 - Case officer (GSM Brisbane) asked for Medicals
> 28-Oct-2016 - All documents uploaded
> 09-Nov-2016 - Grant Notification


Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## engrchemi

Sharath009 said:


> Received grant mail today @ 10:12 IST.
> 
> ACS Applied : 01-May-2016
> PTE : 19/03/2016, 10pts (Proficient)
> ACS +ve : 09-May-2016
> ANZSCO Code : Analyst Programmer - 261311
> EOI Date : 10-May-2016 (65 Points)
> EOI invitation : 03-Aug-2016
> VISA lodge: 29-Sep-2016
> CO Contacted: 18th Oct, requested proof for spouse functional English skills
> Docs uploaded: 29-Oct-2016
> Grant Mail received: 11-Nov-2016
> IED: 28-Sep-2017
> 
> :high5::second::flypig:


Congratulations!


----------



## engrchemi

gonnabeexpat said:


> I applied on 1st of october. Nothing yet . feeling very depressed. all the best dude.


Nothing to be depressed about. 
If this makes you feel better, I called DIBP only once in october.
I told the guy I had lodged my visa in june and if everything was alright.
His reply was " If you applied in June that is not a very long time at all...its pretty much normal and varies case to case". I asked him then that DIBPs service standards report 3 months of processing time. He replied " Thats just an average time. Some people get it before that and others take longer time depending on internal and external checks".

So gonnabexpat!...nothing to worry about.
Just cherish the time you have left in your home country.
If all your documents are genuine, then just chill. Its only a matter of time.
Enjoy the moments in your home country until you receive the grant!!!


----------



## Bhavna1

Usually in how many days does the application status change from received to processing? 

Thanks


----------



## ankushcool

Got my golden email today.. Visa Granted

Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick19

ankushcool said:


> Got my golden email today.. Visa Granted
> 
> Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk




Congrats!!!! Mention details too bro!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marv1985

Amritbains206 said:


> Did u not upload any form 16 or tax document??
> 
> 
> Anzsco: 261311
> Eoi submit: 15 aug 2016
> Invitation: 1 sept 2016
> Submitted: 11 oct(with all docs)
> Status: recieved





gonnabeexpat said:


> Marv is from romania i don't think form 16 is applicable to him
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk





Amritbains206 said:


> Oh ok.. what i meant was that he did not submit any third party validation of employment and still got a direct grant... i am also hoping for the same.


Yeah, we have an equivalent to that, but I was not asked to submit it. I was prepared to go get in case it was required though.


----------



## Marv1985

ankushcool said:


> Got my golden email today.. Visa Granted
> 
> Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!! eace:


----------



## maverick19

They have done my employment verification on oct 13. What's the hold up now 
Been almost a month now since the verification!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engrchemi

PakiUser said:


> My wife's given name remained same before and after marriage, only family name changed from father to husband. Does it come under name change category?


While filing applications, mention the same name as on her passport.

For being on safe side, you can mention her name in the form that says,
is the applicant known by anyother names.


----------



## chirag85

Got my golden mail today at 1137 IST... best of luck everyone who are waiting for their Grant mail..

263312

ACS +ve 23 June 2016
EOI 65 points 25 June 2016
ITA 6 July 2016
Visa Lodge 25 Aug 2016
Grant 10 Nov 2016


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Good too see that it is raining grants today. Congratulation to every one who got grant. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

ankushcool said:


> Got my golden email today.. Visa Granted
> 
> Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk




Congratulations. Please share your timelines


----------



## tikki2282

chirag85 said:


> Got my golden mail today at 1137 IST... best of luck everyone who are waiting for their Grant mail..
> 
> 263312
> 
> ACS +ve 23 June 2016
> EOI 65 points 25 June 2016
> ITA 6 July 2016
> Visa Lodge 25 Aug 2016
> Grant 10 Nov 2016




Congratulations


----------



## ankushcool

maverick19 said:


> Congrats!!!! Mention details too bro!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


EA Application : 02/03/2016
EA Positive on: 03/08/2016( Normal Route) 
Invitation: 16/08/2016 (60 Points) 
Visa lodge: 13/09/2016
CO Allocated: 19/09/2016( No docs uploaded) 
Docs Uploaded: 03/08/2016
No Employment Verification 
Visa Granted: 10/09/2016




Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankushcool

ANEZSO: 233411

Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankushcool

Sorry mistake:

Docs Uploaded : 03/09/2016
Visa Grant: 10/11/2016

Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fdesai

Hello Expats/Experts,

One question is of concern for Form80 and From1221 - Request your inputs on this.

Does the current employment or unemployment status have any impact or consequences on the decision of visa grant?
*Comment from fellow expat:* If ACS has certified you for employment and if you are claiming points then there wont be impact on unemployment status. But you have to declare the period which you are unemployed. As this is a skilled visa, I think overall points are considered instead of a single component.
*Comment from another expat:* I have a little doubt here, I think there used to be a condition that you should be employed for 12 months in the last 24 months but later on may be this condition was removed. I would recommend to post this question on this thread

*My response:* Yes, ACS has certified my employment, deducted 4 yrs as my engg. was in E.C. and able to secure 10 points in employment for 5.5 yrs exp. Post that I have quit job since last one year. Hope that should not be having any problem in my visa application. So essentially my case is 9.5 yrs employed + past 1 yr unemployed. Will that raise any questions?

Request some concrete input in this regards.
Could you please suggest some good reason to put for - "how you occupied your time and financially supported yourself?" - that DIBP could buy in. I have few sensible reasons in mind still requesting your thoughts/ideas on this. 

Thank you..!!
Best wishes..!!


----------



## ankushcool

Docs Uploaded : 03/10/2016

Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


----------



## radhakrishna

I am very happy to let you guys know that i have received my GRANT today 08.57AM (IST)

I thank all the experts and members who supported me throughout this incredible journey.

My best wishes to all those who are waiting for their grants.

As told by YODA "PATIENCE YOU MUST HAVE"


----------



## rarun_mech

maverick19 said:


> They have done my employment verification on oct 13. What's the hold up now
> Been almost a month now since the verification!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,
My employment verification was also done on 5th Oct. By phone. No news afterwards 

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick19

rarun_mech said:


> Hi,
> My employment verification was also done on 5th Oct. By phone. No news afterwards
> 
> Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk




Tomorrow! We'll get it!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

radhakrishna said:


> I am very happy to let you guys know that i have received my GRANT today 08.57AM (IST)
> 
> I thank all the experts and members who supported me throughout this incredible journey.
> 
> My best wishes to all those who are waiting for their grants.
> 
> As told by YODA "PATIENCE YOU MUST HAVE"


Congratulations dude. You job code and timeline please.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Wow so many grants today. Hearty congratulations to everyone. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## roopamghosh

*Invited...Applied...Granted*

Hi All

Finally received the grant yesterday for both my wife and myself. Received the mail at 10.am IST same exact time as the CO contact email. Timeline as below: 

EOI Date of effect 65 pts: ICT BA 261111 - 26 Feb 2016
Invitation received 189 Visa - 31 Aug 2016
Visa Lodge - 03 Sep 2016
CO contacted - 12 Sep 2016 Medicals and Form 80
Docs Upload - 23 Sep 2016
Grant - 09 Nov 2016 :lalala:
IED - 08 Mar 2017
Landing in Aus - :fingerscrossed:

All the best to everybody here...Spent many anxious days and nights on this forum and refreshing my mail hourly!! i totally understand the anxiety and the concern of the guys waiting foir more than 2 months...it messes up your life plan. All I can say is hold the fort and hope for the best!!


----------



## ramanjot kaur

250 days of frustration...


----------



## radhakrishna

Below are my timelines

_________________________________________________
ANZSCO CODE – 261313 (Software Engineer) – 65 Points
PTE – 23rd March, 2016 (L 77 R 70 S87 W71)
ACS - 27th July, 2016
Invitation – 31st August, 2016
Visa Lodged – 13th September, 2016
Documents Upload – 15th September, 2016
CO Contact – 19th September, 2016 – GSM Adelaide (Medicals Requested)
Medicals – 24th October, 2016
Grant – 10th November, 2016
IED – 09th November, 2017


----------



## maverick19

I feel it's so unfair that people who filed their applications much later than me are getting their grants (I filed my application on June 22, 2016) 
And then I think about Hillary Clinton and how unfair it has been for her, and I feel better. We have to find ways to feel better about ourselves by looking at people/situations and getting inspired by them.

Nonetheless, I'm happy for people who got their grants and pray that my and everyone else's grants will be issued soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engrchemi

Wow...looks like CO's want to get things done before christmas!!..


Congratulations to all the grant holders

Wishing the same to all those who are waiting.


----------



## tikki2282

Many congratulations to all who have received the grants. All the best.


----------



## tikki2282

roopamghosh said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> 
> Finally received the grant yesterday for both my wife and myself. Received the mail at 10.am IST same exact time as the CO contact email. Timeline as below:
> 
> 
> 
> EOI Date of effect 65 pts: ICT BA 261111 - 26 Feb 2016
> 
> Invitation received 189 Visa - 31 Aug 2016
> 
> Visa Lodge - 03 Sep 2016
> 
> CO contacted - 12 Sep 2016 Medicals and Form 80
> 
> Docs Upload - 23 Sep 2016
> 
> Grant - 09 Nov 2016 :lalala:
> 
> IED - 08 Mar 2017
> 
> Landing in Aus - :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to everybody here...Spent many anxious days and nights on this forum and refreshing my mail hourly!! i totally understand the anxiety and the concern of the guys waiting foir more than 2 months...it messes up your life plan. All I can say is hold the fort and hope for the best!!




Hi Rupam, many congratulations. Did you submitted any overseas PCC?


----------



## ahsan771991

tikki2282 said:


> Hi Rupam, many congratulations. Did you submitted any overseas PCC?




Does an overseas PCC matter that much ?
I have submitted one for UK 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

engrchemi said:


> Wow...looks like CO's want to get things done before christmas!!..
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the grant holders
> 
> Wishing the same to all those who are waiting.


I really hope they dont stop with this.


----------



## aussiedream87

Congrats mate.  All the best.



roopamghosh said:


> Hi All
> 
> Finally received the grant yesterday for both my wife and myself. Received the mail at 10.am IST same exact time as the CO contact email. Timeline as below:
> 
> EOI Date of effect 65 pts: ICT BA 261111 - 26 Feb 2016
> Invitation received 189 Visa - 31 Aug 2016
> Visa Lodge - 03 Sep 2016
> CO contacted - 12 Sep 2016 Medicals and Form 80
> Docs Upload - 23 Sep 2016
> Grant - 09 Nov 2016 :lalala:
> IED - 08 Mar 2017
> Landing in Aus - :fingerscrossed:
> 
> All the best to everybody here...Spent many anxious days and nights on this forum and refreshing my mail hourly!! i totally understand the anxiety and the concern of the guys waiting foir more than 2 months...it messes up your life plan. All I can say is hold the fort and hope for the best!!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

one one hand i feel really happy that people are getting grant, but on the other hand i cant keep myself from feeling depressed and sad when i see people who lodged after me are getting grant. Makes me think that there must be something wrong with my application that i may not be even aware of. I really


----------



## arjun09

ramanjot kaur said:


> 250 days of frustration...


255 days for me

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## roshand79

gonnabeexpat said:


> one one hand i feel really happy that people are getting grant, but on the other hand i cant keep myself from feeling depressed and sad when i see people who lodged after me are getting grant. Makes me think that there must be something wrong with my application that i may not be even aware of. I really




Keep cool buddy... I dunno how many times I told you don't worry... it will come... it takes its own time... it's not in your hands now anyway.... if they want something they will inform you...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharihar

Is it allowed to upload any relevant document though no doc. request received from CO? Kindly share your views


----------



## gonnabeexpat

sharihar said:


> Is it allowed to upload any relevant document though no doc. request received from CO? Kindly share your views


yes you can upload any number of documents in order to substantiate your case as long as you have not reached limit which is 60 documents per application.


----------



## divyajobs4u

Hi All - I have just started with my application and also new to this thread. Can you please help me understand what all documents are required at this point ? Do we need to produce PCC and Medical while lodging the application itself or it is needed only after the CO is assigned ?

My last name was expanded only at the time of applying my passport years back and till then only initial was provided. Is it safe to provide this under the section whether the applicant is known by any other names? Will additional documents be required to support this as I don't have any.

Please clarify.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanishkster

sharihar said:


> Is it allowed to upload any relevant document though no doc. request received from CO? Kindly share your views


Ofcourse, it is "relevant document", there should not be any problem .
Still, what document are you referring to?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

arjun09 said:


> 255 days for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk



Did you try calling the DIBP?


----------



## sultan_azam

engineeroz said:


> Hello Everyone..
> 
> I'm from Pakistan as well and applied under 263111 (60 points). This morning I received the letter to make VAC2 payment with the invoice.
> 
> Is it almost the end of the line? Below is my timeline in signature


cases involving vac2 payment take longer than other cases to finalise... 
but it is not wrong to assume that things are near the finish line


----------



## arjun09

gonnabeexpat said:


> Did you try calling the DIBP?


Yes i did, just standard reply from them

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

PakiUser said:


> My wife's given name remained same before and after marriage, only family name changed from father to husband. Does it come under name change category?


have you made any document which carries the new name ??? 

any of her document has name which doesnt matches to the name in others ??




well explained by engrchemi



engrchemi said:


> While filing applications, mention the same name as on her passport.
> 
> *For being on safe side, you can mention her name in the form that says,
> is the applicant known by any other names.*


----------



## sultan_azam

sharihar said:


> Is it allowed to upload any relevant document though no doc. request received from CO? Kindly share your views


YES, you can all relevant documents


----------



## sultan_azam

divyajobs4u said:


> Hi All - I have just started with my application and also new to this thread. Can you please help me understand what all documents are required at this point ? Do we need to produce PCC and Medical while lodging the application itself or it is needed only after the CO is assigned ?
> 
> My last name was expanded only at the time of applying my passport years back and till then only initial was provided. Is it safe to provide this under the section whether the applicant is known by any other names? Will additional documents be required to support this as I don't have any.
> 
> Please clarify.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


provide PCC after you pay visa fee 

do medicals in the following week

dont wait for case officer to demand these things

mention under that name thing,*whether the applicant is known by any other names?*

if case officer asks than you can give an affidavit explaining this


----------



## sultan_azam

ankushcool said:


> Got my golden email today.. Visa Granted
> 
> Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk





chirag85 said:


> Got my golden mail today at 1137 IST... best of luck everyone who are waiting for their Grant mail..
> 
> 263312
> 
> ACS +ve 23 June 2016
> EOI 65 points 25 June 2016
> ITA 6 July 2016
> Visa Lodge 25 Aug 2016
> Grant 10 Nov 2016





Sharath009 said:


> Received grant mail today @ 10:12 IST.
> 
> ACS Applied : 01-May-2016
> PTE : 19/03/2016, 10pts (Proficient)
> ACS +ve : 09-May-2016
> ANZSCO Code : Analyst Programmer - 261311
> EOI Date : 10-May-2016 (65 Points)
> EOI invitation : 03-Aug-2016
> VISA lodge: 29-Sep-2016
> CO Contacted: 18th Oct, requested proof for spouse functional English skills
> Docs uploaded: 29-Oct-2016
> Grant Mail received: 11-Nov-2016
> IED: 28-Sep-2017
> 
> :high5::second::flypig:





radhakrishna said:


> I am very happy to let you guys know that i have received my GRANT today 08.57AM (IST)
> 
> I thank all the experts and members who supported me throughout this incredible journey.
> 
> My best wishes to all those who are waiting for their grants.
> 
> As told by YODA "PATIENCE YOU MUST HAVE"





roopamghosh said:


> Hi All
> 
> Finally received the grant yesterday for both my wife and myself. Received the mail at 10.am IST same exact time as the CO contact email. Timeline as below:
> 
> EOI Date of effect 65 pts: ICT BA 261111 - 26 Feb 2016
> Invitation received 189 Visa - 31 Aug 2016
> Visa Lodge - 03 Sep 2016
> CO contacted - 12 Sep 2016 Medicals and Form 80
> Docs Upload - 23 Sep 2016
> Grant - 09 Nov 2016 :lalala:
> IED - 08 Mar 2017
> Landing in Aus - :fingerscrossed:
> 
> All the best to everybody here...Spent many anxious days and nights on this forum and refreshing my mail hourly!! i totally understand the anxiety and the concern of the guys waiting foir more than 2 months...it messes up your life plan. All I can say is hold the fort and hope for the best!!




Everyone who got golden mail....

Congratulations for the visa grant... all the best for future


----------



## Deeps2016

*Visa Grant Received!!!*

Finally long wait of 260 days is over. yeeaaahhhhhh... with god grace received the Visa Grant for me, my spouse and my 2 kids on 3rd nov. I am so grateful to the expat forum members for all the guidance. 

All the best to those who are still waiting for their grants.


----------



## uday63

Deeps2016 said:


> Finally long wait of 260 days is over. yeeaaahhhhhh... with god grace received the Visa Grant for me, my spouse and my 2 kids on 3rd nov. I am so grateful to the expat forum members for all the guidance.
> 
> All the best to those who are still waiting for their grants.


Congrats mate !!

Party hard

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Deeps2016 said:


> Finally long wait of 260 days is over. yeeaaahhhhhh... with god grace received the Visa Grant for me, my spouse and my 2 kids on 3rd nov. I am so grateful to the expat forum members for all the guidance.
> 
> All the best to those who are still waiting for their grants.


Dude you are a shining beacon of hope for all of us who are waiting for grant. All the best to your future endeavors.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Sharath009 said:


> Received grant mail today @ 10:12 IST.
> 
> ACS Applied : 01-May-2016
> PTE : 19/03/2016, 10pts (Proficient)
> ACS +ve : 09-May-2016
> ANZSCO Code : Analyst Programmer - 261311
> EOI Date : 10-May-2016 (65 Points)
> EOI invitation : 03-Aug-2016
> VISA lodge: 29-Sep-2016
> CO Contacted: 18th Oct, requested proof for spouse functional English skills
> Docs uploaded: 29-Oct-2016
> Grant Mail received: 11-Nov-2016
> IED: 28-Sep-2017
> 
> :high5::second::flypig:


Congratulations Sharath. Believe the grant date is 10th Nov 2016


----------



## roshand79

Sharath009 said:


> Received grant mail today @ 10:12 IST.
> 
> 
> 
> ACS Applied : 01-May-2016
> 
> PTE : 19/03/2016, 10pts (Proficient)
> 
> ACS +ve : 09-May-2016
> 
> ANZSCO Code : Analyst Programmer - 261311
> 
> EOI Date : 10-May-2016 (65 Points)
> 
> EOI invitation : 03-Aug-2016
> 
> VISA lodge: 29-Sep-2016
> 
> CO Contacted: 18th Oct, requested proof for spouse functional English skills
> 
> Docs uploaded: 29-Oct-2016
> 
> Grant Mail received: 11-Nov-2016
> 
> IED: 28-Sep-2017
> 
> 
> 
> :high5::second::flypig:




Hi Sharath

Congrats 

Co from which team?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peteranand.shah

Sharath009 said:


> Received grant mail today @ 10:12 IST.
> 
> ACS Applied : 01-May-2016
> PTE : 19/03/2016, 10pts (Proficient)
> ACS +ve : 09-May-2016
> ANZSCO Code : Analyst Programmer - 261311
> EOI Date : 10-May-2016 (65 Points)
> EOI invitation : 03-Aug-2016
> VISA lodge: 29-Sep-2016
> CO Contacted: 18th Oct, requested proof for spouse functional English skills
> Docs uploaded: 29-Oct-2016
> Grant Mail received: 11-Nov-2016
> IED: 28-Sep-2017
> 
> :high5::second::flypig:



Congratulations Sharat  

Just want know what did you submit for your spouse's functional English skills?
All the best for your future and thanks in advance.


----------



## fdesai

Expats/Experts,

Has anybody made visa fees payment via BPAY? 
How long does it take to get the payment reach DIBP?
Request you to share the experience.

Thank you..!!
Best wishes..!!


----------



## Sharath009

roshand79 said:


> Hi Sharath
> 
> Congrats
> 
> Co from which team?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GSM Adelaide.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Sharath009

peteranand.shah said:


> Congratulations Sharat
> 
> Just want know what did you submit for your spouse's functional English skills?
> All the best for your future and thanks in advance.


Letter from university stating medium of instruction was English.
You can get bonafide letter from college/university.


----------



## champaka

*Finally the wait has come to an end!!*

Hi All,
Very happy to let you all know that we received our grant mail today at 3:30 AM.
Our case was handled by Adelaide team. There was no verification call or mail that we received, although we were worried about it.
Timelines are updated in the signature. Thanks for all the support from everyone in this group.
Our prayers for all the ones waiting for your grants..wish you all a faster grant!!!


----------



## skullcrusher

Hi folks, we just received our grant today morning. For the guys waiting there for the grant, hang on, ur grant is on your way. You will receive it soon. I know it's hard to wait in this process but once you see the grant, everything will be paid off

Occupation: Electronic engineer; 233411
EOI filed 22 April
Skills assessment. June 20th
Assessment outcome. July 4th
Invitation recd July 6th
Lodged July 7th
Co contact July 28: AFP check, resume, Ielts spouse, medicals
Submitted August 6th
Co 2nd contact September 6th resume, uploaded 9th sep
Grant: 11/11/2016


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fdesai

Congratulations Sharath..!!

Did you upload these letters from university/college upfront or provided on demand?
Only a letter from University will work or need from both university as well as college?



Sharath009 said:


> Letter from university stating medium of instruction was English.
> You can get bonafide letter from college/university.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

238th day....


----------



## skullcrusher

Sorry guys, few things I forgot to mention. Total points 60, no points claimed for work experience, I've updated on immitracker.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Friday over, another day another disappointment

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sourabhmatta

No its not end, I received grant at 12:30 PM IST, so hang on




gonnabeexpat said:


> Friday over, another day another disappointment
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kelynrowe2014

DIBP is utter non sense. I applied on may 10 and last i heard from them is 23rd June. Nothing pending from my end. I anyways have moved out to a different country and thinking about withdrawing the application as DIBP is not doing me/anyone favour by giving visas. They need people and people pay a good amount to file the application.

Is the visa fee refundable if we withdraw the application?


----------



## amanchhina33

got co contact from gsm brisbane to send pte result online as i attached score report in immiaccount
any gusses how much time will they take now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kelynrowe2014

amanchhina33 said:


> got co contact from gsm brisbane to send pte result online as i attached score report in immiaccount
> any gusses how much time will they take now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forever  as that's what I provided them mid june and clicked the information provided button on application after few days ( 23rd june) since then I have not heard anything from anyone.

Please click information provided button after you submit the PTE score to DIBP from pearnson VUe website.


----------



## Sharath009

fdesai said:


> Congratulations Sharath..!!
> 
> Did you upload these letters from university/college upfront or provided on demand?
> Only a letter from University will work or need from both university as well as college?


Whichever is easier. I got it from university and my friend got it from college.
I uploaded it after CO requested. Better upload upfront and you will have a good chance of getting direct grant.


----------



## amanchhina33

yes i did the info provided button fingers crossed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khal Drogo

*Received grant!*

Hi all,

By God's grace, I finally received the golden mail after 168 days of wait. My agent called and informed a while ago. ETA is May 30. 

This forum has helped me to hang on, when I had little hope left. I have had 3 COs. The COs have contacted me thrice out of which two times was for my wife's details. I have never called them up, but I have mailed the DIBP once in Sept beginning for which I got the standard reply. I got the grant after 4 days after crossing the 90 days of last CO contact. I had no job verification calls. 

Those who are still waiting, hang in there. Your day will come, all of a sudden. 

Cheers!


----------



## SHILPA PETER

Hello folks

We have received our 189 EOI invite and would lodge the VISA shortly. Can you please advise on the below:
1. What is appropriate time to get PCC and HealthCheck done,while lodging VISA or post lodgement?
2. How long does it take for a case officer to be assigned once the VISA has been lodged?
3. Do we have to wait for Case officer to contact us to upload PCC and Healthcheck documents?
4. Also, what is DIRECT GRANT meaning - is it when no case officer contacts you for pended documents and directly grants VISA?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Manan008

gonnabeexpat said:


> Friday over, another day another disappointment
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


when did u lodge your visa ?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> when did u lodge your visa ?


First of october

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lakhvinder1

My ACS letter said "Employment after Oct 2011 is considered" and in EOI application i put my experience from 1-OCT-2011 and claimed points from that point onward. Now one guy told me that I should have used experience from Nov-2011 onward. Please suggest as I already have submitted visa application and I don't want this 1 month to be the reason of my visa rejection.


----------



## kelynrowe2014

lakhvinder1 said:


> My ACS letter said "Employment after Oct 2011 is considered" and in EOI application i put my experience from 1-OCT-2011 and claimed points from that point onward. Now one guy told me that I should have used experience from Nov-2011 onward. Please suggest as I already have submitted visa application and I don't want this 1 month to be the reason of my visa rejection.


Please let your case officer know the same that you made a mistake. They are not going to reject straight away you have paid a good amount for your visa so chill.

Let the case officer know once she/he is assigned to your case.


----------



## Manan008

gonnabeexpat said:


> First of october
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Calm down then.. You are getting paranoid just like me. Wont do us any good.


----------



## Manan008

gonnabeexpat said:


> First of october
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Calm down then.. You are getting paranoid just like me. Wont do us any good.


----------



## Manan008

lakhvinder1 said:


> My ACS letter said "Employment after Oct 2011 is considered" and in EOI application i put my experience from 1-OCT-2011 and claimed points from that point onward. Now one guy told me that I should have used experience from Nov-2011 onward. Please suggest as I already have submitted visa application and I don't want this 1 month to be the reason of my visa rejection.


If excluding 1 month changes your points and it reduces from 65 only then will CO reject the visa otherwise not... 
TO be safe you can always fill the notification of incorrect answers form.


----------



## sandesh.hj

lakhvinder1 said:


> My ACS letter said "Employment after Oct 2011 is considered" and in EOI application i put my experience from 1-OCT-2011 and claimed points from that point onward. Now one guy told me that I should have used experience from Nov-2011 onward. Please suggest as I already have submitted visa application and I don't want this 1 month to be the reason of my visa rejection.


If CO feels the information you provided is having any miss match, they ll ask for clarification. dont worry your VISA won't be rejected


----------



## Manan008

Just saw two guys on immitracker who were denied a visa..
Scary stuff.


----------



## pareek2056

Thanks for all the help provided by this forum, I got grant today for me, my wife and kid.

I was silent watcher as forum have so many answers within you just have to search.

Timelines -
EOI - 9th July 2016
Invite - 31 Oct 2016
Visa Lodge - 3rd Sep 2016
CO contact - 12th Sep 2016 , asked for PCC and Medical
Responded to CO - 22nd Sep 2016
Grant - 11th Nov 2016 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vkakkar

pareek2056 said:


> Thanks for all the help provided by this forum, I got grant today for me, my wife and kid.
> 
> I was silent watcher as forum have so many answers within you just have to search.
> 
> Timelines -
> EOI - 9th July 2016
> Invite - 31 Oct 2016
> Visa Lodge - 3rd Sep 2016
> CO contact - 12th Sep 2016 , asked for PCC and Medical
> Responded to CO - 22nd Sep 2016
> Grant - 11th Nov 2016
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Congratulations !!! What is occupation code?


----------



## Bhavna1

Does the application status change from received to something else like processing or something after few days?


----------



## pareek2056

vkakkar said:


> Congratulations !!! What is occupation code?


Developer Programmer 261312

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## uday63

Guess the code is 261312



SHILPA PETER said:


> Hello folks
> 
> We have received our 189 EOI invite and would lodge the VISA shortly. Can you please advise on the below:
> 1. What is appropriate time to get PCC and HealthCheck done,while lodging VISA or post lodgement?
> 2. How long does it take for a case officer to be assigned once the VISA has been lodged?
> 3. Do we have to wait for Case officer to contact us to upload PCC and Healthcheck documents?
> 4. Also, what is DIRECT GRANT meaning - is it when no case officer contacts you for pended documents and directly grants VISA?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.





pareek2056 said:


> Developer Programmer 261312
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## uday63

Bhavna1 said:


> Does the application status change from received to something else like processing or something after few days?


People who got direct grants say their status changed never changed from Received till they got grant

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pareek2056

uday63 said:


> Guess the code is 261312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Yup corrected 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunkz

I have a concern. The ACS and the EOI went smooth and we got the approvals in 4 days and 2 weeks respectively for these. EOI came positive in September and the VISA was lodged on 9 September and the CO was assigned as well. The medicals were uploaded. Along with that, the CO asked for the birth certificate of my daughter. I provided the same one which I had provided earlier as well but I just realized that the address on my daughters birth certificate is different from the one on her passport. It has been almost 2 months now but no update on the case. What can we expect? Really worried since we are so close now. Could this affect the case? Can they ask for the mismatch? What are the options if they do? What could be the outcome?

Myself, Wife and Daughter (less than 2 years)
Software Developer
Age: 28
Education: 15
English: 10(PTE - A 7)
Experience: 6 years ( 8 yrs - 2 yrs)
Total Points 189: 65
India PCC(Self & Spouse)
189 Visa Lodged:09-Sep-2016
All docs including PCC,Medicals,Form 80 & 1221: 17 September 2016
Visa Grant: Waiting


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> Just saw two guys on immitracker who were denied a visa..
> Scary stuff.


:jaw: iam so scared


----------



## fdesai

Is it ok to get from both University/College if possible and upload both of them upfront?



Sharath009 said:


> Whichever is easier. I got it from university and my friend got it from college.
> I uploaded it after CO requested. Better upload upfront and you will have a good chance of getting direct grant.


----------



## vkakkar

Chunkz said:


> I have a concern. The ACS and the EOI went smooth and we got the approvals in 4 days and 2 weeks respectively for these. EOI came positive in September and the VISA was lodged on 9 September and the CO was assigned as well. The medicals were uploaded. Along with that, the CO asked for the birth certificate of my daughter. I provided the same one which I had provided earlier as well but I just realized that the address on my daughters birth certificate is different from the one on her passport. It has been almost 2 months now but no update on the case. What can we expect? Really worried since we are so close now. Could this affect the case? Can they ask for the mismatch? What are the options if they do? What could be the outcome?
> 
> Myself, Wife and Daughter (less than 2 years)
> Software Developer
> Age: 28
> Education: 15
> English: 10(PTE - A 7)
> Experience: 6 years ( 8 yrs - 2 yrs)
> Total Points 189: 65
> India PCC(Self & Spouse)
> 189 Visa Lodged:09-Sep-2016
> All docs including PCC,Medicals,Form 80 & 1221: 17 September 2016
> Visa Grant: Waiting


Not sure much, but birth certificate address and Passport address can be differ....birth certificate is not for address, just to match parents name and birth date.


----------



## Chunkz

vkakkar said:


> Not sure much, but birth certificate address and Passport address can be differ....birth certificate is not for address, just to match parents name and birth date.


I hope to get the grant soon. Thanks a lot. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

kelynrowe2014 said:


> DIBP is utter non sense. I applied on may 10 and last i heard from them is 23rd June. Nothing pending from my end. I anyways have moved out to a different country and thinking about withdrawing the application as DIBP is not doing me/anyone favour by giving visas. They need people and people pay a good amount to file the application.
> 
> Is the visa fee refundable if we withdraw the application?


Visa fund is not refundable. Seeing your frustration guess you should withdraw your application... AU needs people if not you someone else... they do not ask the applicants to apply, it is the applicant who choose and wish to pay and file for the visa.


----------



## uday63

Chunkz said:


> I have a concern. The ACS and the EOI went smooth and we got the approvals in 4 days and 2 weeks respectively for these. EOI came positive in September and the VISA was lodged on 9 September and the CO was assigned as well. The medicals were uploaded. Along with that, the CO asked for the birth certificate of my daughter. I provided the same one which I had provided earlier as well but I just realized that the address on my daughters birth certificate is different from the one on her passport. It has been almost 2 months now but no update on the case. What can we expect? Really worried since we are so close now. Could this affect the case? Can they ask for the mismatch? What are the options if they do? What could be the outcome?
> 
> Myself, Wife and Daughter (less than 2 years)
> Software Developer
> Age: 28
> Education: 15
> English: 10(PTE - A 7)
> Experience: 6 years ( 8 yrs - 2 yrs)
> Total Points 189: 65
> India PCC(Self & Spouse)
> 189 Visa Lodged:09-Sep-2016
> All docs including PCC,Medicals,Form 80 & 1221: 17 September 2016
> Visa Grant: Waiting


Hi,

Not to worry on different addresses in birth and passport.

From my observation, I see people who have had CO contact for various documents getting grants a bit later.

Some CO strictly follow 28 days frame(to buy some time to work on other cases) though requested documents are uploaded the very next day.Where as some are quick to acknowledge.

As you say that no CO contact after uploading birth certificate for a month,there is no concern at all and
I guess you are very close to your Visa grant.

Good luck!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## adinil

Same is with me..first CO contact on 15 oct exactly after 28 days of my appliaction submission...uploaded all the documents till now no contact...we have to keep hope...


uday63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not to worry on different addresses in birth and passport.
> 
> From my observation, I see people who have had CO contact for various documents getting grants a bit later.
> 
> Some CO strictly follow 28 days frame(to buy some time to work on other cases) though requested documents are uploaded the very next day.Where as some are quick to acknowledge.
> 
> As you say that no CO contact after uploading birth certificate for a month,there is no concern at all and
> I guess you are very close to your Visa grant.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandesh.hj

Bhavna1 said:


> Does the application status change from received to something else like processing or something after few days?


After the requested documents are uploaded the status will change to "assessment in progress"


----------



## ssood143

sandesh.hj said:


> After the requested documents are uploaded the status will change to "assessment in progress"


I have a question..I am staying in my current address since last 7 months only...I applied for PCC and in the form provided my current address. However when police came for verification ..they said that they would send a not recimmended report as my period of stay is less than 1 year..but I can go to psk and say that criminal report is clear..will I get PCC in such case..I also called psk helpline...they said that only current address is needed for PCC. Has anybody come across such scenario


----------



## BHPS

Bhavna1 said:


> Does the application status change from received to something else like processing or something after few days?


YES , It may go in "assessment in progress" than to finalize otherwise Direct grant and in that case from Received to Finalize directly.

Thanks


----------



## Manan008

Hey guys on permanent residence if i study in australia would that be on domestic fees or international student fees ?


----------



## maverick19

Manan008 said:


> Hey guys on permanent residence if i study in australia would that be on domestic fees or international student fees ?




Domestic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwhmax

Hi Guys,

I am new and a little confused over the visa 189 process. Appreciate if anyone could help me out.

I received an invitation to lodge a visa 189 application on 9 Nov.
I've created the ImmiAccount and completed the application up to the last page, but have yet to click submit.

So what will happen next once I submit?
- When do I upload my documents (before or after CO is assigned)?
- Do I upload healthcheck, PCC and FBI check with the rest of the documents?
- Or do I upload them at a later stage (or only when CO request?)?
- How much time do I have when the PCC/FBI check is requested?
( My FBI check will take approx 14-16 weeks from today to get results)

Should I submit my application now?

Many many thanks for helping out!


----------



## tk123

cwhmax said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new and a little confused over the visa 189 process. Appreciate if anyone could help me out.
> 
> I received an invitation to lodge a visa 189 application on 9 Nov.
> I've created the ImmiAccount and completed the application up to the last page, but have yet to click submit.
> 
> So what will happen next once I submit?
> - When do I upload my documents (before or after CO is assigned)?
> - Do I upload healthcheck, PCC and FBI check with the rest of the documents?
> - Or do I upload them at a later stage (or only when CO request?)?
> - How much time do I have when the PCC/FBI check is requested?
> ( My FBI check will take approx 14-16 weeks from today to get results)
> 
> Should I submit my application now?
> 
> Many many thanks for helping out!




my FBI clearance took 16 weeks. if CO contacts you in the meantime, you can share the copy of application that you sent to FBI.

In this case, as there will be no benefit of applying now, I suggest that you wait for 2 mobths before lodging application. in the meantime get your other PCC, Heath Checks and documents ready. then after 60 days, CO assignment will take 2-3 weeks and CO will give you 28 days, so it all adds up nicely.

- you can start uploading documents as soin as you pay the fee. But there is no benefit as your PCC is not reaady.

- if all your documents were ready, you didnt have to wqit for CO assignment.

hope this helps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Deleted post


----------



## aditya_barca

Hi guys, i am in process to lodge the visa, have couple of questions.
Do we need birth certificate , even though we have passport page uploaded?
How seriously do they take form 80 and 1221, i see much of the information there, is repetitive.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Bhavna1 said:


> Does the application status change from received to something else like processing or something after few days?


check the immiaccount status messages flow on the attached screenshot, will give you an idea


----------



## vikaschandra

aditya_barca said:


> Hi guys, i am in process to lodge the visa, have couple of questions.
> Do we need birth certificate , even though we have passport page uploaded?
> How seriously do they take form 80 and 1221, i see much of the information there, is repetitive.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


Birth Certificate is required but not mandatory as have seen many applicants use grade 10 marksheet, passport bio page etc as proof to BC. 

Filling in form 80 and 1221 is important but again not mandatory.. 99% of case CO asks for these forms.. refer to this link 189 Visa Checklist


----------



## aditya_barca

vikaschandra said:


> Birth Certificate is required but not mandatory as have seen many applicants use grade 10 marksheet, passport bio page etc as proof to BC.
> 
> Filling in form 80 and 1221 is important but again not mandatory.. 99% of case CO asks for these forms.. refer to this link 189 Visa Checklist


Thank u Vikas for input.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## ta2605

I got invitation on 9 Nov. next step is to renew passport (add spouse name and address change)but facing problem as follows:
1. I have not completed one year at my current address (got married in Jan 2016) but have address proofs like marriage certificate, bank passbook, adhaar card
2. I don't have previous residence proof 
3. the proof on my passport is very old and that house has been abandoned.

In this case, can I apply for passport renewal or wait for my EOI to get lapse and lodge new EOI after getting renewed passport (applying after completing one year at current residence)


----------



## mogrew0003

Need urgent help. I have got Visa invite for 189.
I have no points for work experience as my experience was 2 year 11 months. NOV-2013 to OCT-2016. Resigned from company
Do i need to Upload work related documents as my Career episode were related to my job??? but it was only 35 months .
POINTS 
30-AGE
PTE -20
Degree-15
Work -0 
URGENT HELP ???


----------



## pratik.itworld

*Correction in point calculations*

Can someone help me out on this post.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...70954-correction-professional-year-count.html


----------



## rarun_mech

Manan008 said:


> Just saw two guys on immitracker who were denied a visa..
> Scary stuff.


Do you know the reason?

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucas.wszolek

Is there any expectation to be invited in the following rounds in my occupation?

Production engineer (233513)
Age: 30 points
English: 10 points
Experience: 10 points
Education: 15 points
Total: 65 points

There are only 259 invitations left, according the the DIBP website. (excluding the invitations given in the last round at 9th Novemeber, I believe).

I don't know if I am on the verge of not getting an invitation. I saw some people with 60 point getting invitation on few rounds back.


----------



## ahsan771991

lucas.wszolek said:


> Is there any expectation to be invited in the following rounds in my occupation?
> 
> 
> 
> Production engineer (233513)
> 
> Age: 30 points
> 
> English: 10 points
> 
> Experience: 10 points
> 
> Education: 15 points
> 
> Total: 65 points
> 
> 
> 
> There are only 259 invitations left, according the the DIBP website. (excluding the invitations given in the last round at 9th Novemeber, I believe).
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I am on the verge of not getting an invitation. I saw some people with 60 point getting invitation on few rounds back.




Yes you will most definitely get an invite .
I was in a identical situation and got my invite in the 26th October round 
I was under the impression that the website was not updated beyond 28 Sep and then the ceiling stood at 1045/1539.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucas.wszolek

ahsan771991 said:


> Yes you will most definitely get an invite .
> I was in a identical situation and got my invite in the 26th October round
> I was under the impression that the website was not updated beyond 28 Sep and then the ceiling stood at 1045/1539.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for answering me mate. You know, sometimes we send this type of message to feed out hopes.

However, you see that the number of invitations for my occupation are reaching the limit. This trend is freaking me out!


----------



## ahsan771991

lucas.wszolek said:


> Thanks for answering me mate. You know, sometimes we send this type of message to feed out hopes.
> 
> 
> 
> However, you see that the number of invitations for my occupation are reaching the limit. This trend is freaking me out!




No I am sure you will get it 
I was even more freaked out then you 
The trend is about 160-170 invites for 2335 per round and most are 60 pointers .
So you stand a great chance, in my opinion .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piyushanjali

Hello Every one!!

Finally Finally Finally..."The Day" has come.

With the grace of god and everyones wishes , my Visa Grant came yesterday 10th Nov at 9.30IST.

I have no words to express what the feeling was and is after 190 days of wait got over.

Each day in these 6 months taught me to be patient and believe in god and keep doing good work to get their blessings.

Trust me...these 6 months...I would never forget. Me and my Hubby stood by each other as we had resigned 5 months back and this was a tough road to travel....but we made it!!! Belief in god and eachother made it happen. 

Just one word of suggestion for those who still waiting for long be postive!!...it will happen sooner or later.

Travelling to Aus in Dec.

All the very best to everyone and thanks to each and every one who motivated and keept me going!!

Visa 189
Code 263111
Filled 4th May
Grant 10thNov

Anjali


----------



## Chunkz

piyushanjali said:


> Hello Every one!!
> 
> Finally Finally Finally..."The Day" has come.
> 
> With the grace of god and everyones wishes , my Visa Grant came yesterday 10th Nov at 9.30IST.
> 
> I have no words to express what the feeling was and is after 190 days of wait got over.
> 
> Each day in these 6 months taught me to be patient and believe in god and keep doing good work to get their blessings.
> 
> Trust me...these 6 months...I would never forget. Me and my Hubby stood by each other as we had resigned 5 months back and this was a tough road to travel....but we made it!!! Belief in god and eachother made it happen.
> 
> Just one word of suggestion for those who still waiting for long be postive!!...it will happen sooner or later.
> 
> Travelling to Aus in Dec.
> 
> All the very best to everyone and thanks to each and every one who motivated and keept me going!!
> 
> Visa 189
> Code 263111
> Filled 4th May
> Grant 10thNov
> 
> Anjali


 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sheiky

piyushanjali said:


> Hello Every one!!
> 
> Finally Finally Finally..."The Day" has come.
> 
> With the grace of god and everyones wishes , my Visa Grant came yesterday 10th Nov at 9.30IST.
> 
> I have no words to express what the feeling was and is after 190 days of wait got over.
> 
> Each day in these 6 months taught me to be patient and believe in god and keep doing good work to get their blessings.
> 
> Trust me...these 6 months...I would never forget. Me and my Hubby stood by each other as we had resigned 5 months back and this was a tough road to travel....but we made it!!! Belief in god and eachother made it happen.
> 
> Just one word of suggestion for those who still waiting for long be postive!!...it will happen sooner or later.
> 
> Travelling to Aus in Dec.
> 
> All the very best to everyone and thanks to each and every one who motivated and keept me going!!
> 
> Visa 189
> Code 263111
> Filled 4th May
> Grant 10thNov
> 
> Anjali



Congrats Anjali and All the Best for your future Endeavors...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tecolima

lucas.wszolek said:


> Is there any expectation to be invited in the following rounds in my occupation?
> 
> Production engineer (233513)
> Age: 30 points
> English: 10 points
> Experience: 10 points
> Education: 15 points
> Total: 65 points
> 
> There are only 259 invitations left, according the the DIBP website. (excluding the invitations given in the last round at 9th Novemeber, I believe).
> 
> I don't know if I am on the verge of not getting an invitation. I saw some people with 60 point getting invitation on few rounds back.


Lucas,

I am also a Brazilian Production Engineer. However, I applied under the occupation of Industrial Engineer, more related to the roles I had at my company.
Nonetheless, both occupations are under the same ceiling.
I lodged my EOI with 65 points on 12/09/16 and got the invitation two days later, on the 14th.
Even if they have started inviting on pro-rata basis, I think you could be very confident about your chances.

Don't forget to fill you case in the ImmiTracker.


----------



## Bhavna1

vikaschandra said:


> check the immiaccount status messages flow on the attached screenshot, will give you an idea


Great, thanks


----------



## divyajobs4u

cwhmax said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new and a little confused over the visa 189 process. Appreciate if anyone could help me out.
> 
> I received an invitation to lodge a visa 189 application on 9 Nov.
> I've created the ImmiAccount and completed the application up to the last page, but have yet to click submit.
> 
> So what will happen next once I submit?
> - When do I upload my documents (before or after CO is assigned)?
> - Do I upload healthcheck, PCC and FBI check with the rest of the documents?
> - Or do I upload them at a later stage (or only when CO request?)?
> - How much time do I have when the PCC/FBI check is requested?
> ( My FBI check will take approx 14-16 weeks from today to get results)
> 
> Should I submit my application now?
> 
> Many many thanks for helping out!




Hi - quick question. I got my invite on nov 9 and working on getting the finger prints to apply for FBI PCC. Did you have to get the state PCC as well. If so what procedure did you follow ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

kelynrowe2014 said:


> DIBP is utter non sense. I applied on may 10 and last i heard from them is 23rd June. Nothing pending from my end. I anyways have moved out to a different country and thinking about withdrawing the application as DIBP is not doing me/anyone favour by giving visas. They need people and people pay a good amount to file the application.
> 
> Is the visa fee refundable if we withdraw the application?




Mate, there are certain steps, in processing, and they take time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v.singh9256

piyushanjali said:


> Hello Every one!!
> 
> Finally Finally Finally..."The Day" has come.
> 
> With the grace of god and everyones wishes , my Visa Grant came yesterday 10th Nov at 9.30IST.
> 
> I have no words to express what the feeling was and is after 190 days of wait got over.
> 
> Each day in these 6 months taught me to be patient and believe in god and keep doing good work to get their blessings.
> 
> Trust me...these 6 months...I would never forget. Me and my Hubby stood by each other as we had resigned 5 months back and this was a tough road to travel....but we made it!!! Belief in god and eachother made it happen.
> 
> Just one word of suggestion for those who still waiting for long be postive!!...it will happen sooner or later.
> 
> Travelling to Aus in Dec.
> 
> All the very best to everyone and thanks to each and every one who motivated and keept me going!!
> 
> Visa 189
> Code 263111
> Filled 4th May
> Grant 10thNov
> 
> Anjali


Hi anjali,
Congratulations to u and ur family.
Mine time line is similar to urs 
I had applied under 233512 on 29th April 2016 and my status is assessment in progress since may 13th.
I am a self employed applicant and may be that is why my case is getting delayed.
I hope this crucial waiting time end soon .

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

piyushanjali said:


> Hello Every one!!
> 
> Finally Finally Finally..."The Day" has come.
> 
> With the grace of god and everyones wishes , my Visa Grant came yesterday 10th Nov at 9.30IST.
> 
> I have no words to express what the feeling was and is after 190 days of wait got over.
> 
> Each day in these 6 months taught me to be patient and believe in god and keep doing good work to get their blessings.
> 
> Trust me...these 6 months...I would never forget. Me and my Hubby stood by each other as we had resigned 5 months back and this was a tough road to travel....but we made it!!! Belief in god and eachother made it happen.
> 
> Just one word of suggestion for those who still waiting for long be postive!!...it will happen sooner or later.
> 
> Travelling to Aus in Dec.
> 
> All the very best to everyone and thanks to each and every one who motivated and keept me going!!
> 
> Visa 189
> Code 263111
> Filled 4th May
> Grant 10thNov
> 
> Anjali


Congratulations to you and your family!


----------



## ta2605

*Pls suggest (urgent)*



ta2605 said:


> I got invitation on 9 Nov. next step is to renew passport (add spouse name and address change)but facing problem as follows:
> 1. I have not completed one year at my current address (got married in Jan 2016) but have address proofs like marriage certificate, bank passbook, adhaar card
> 2. I don't have previous residence proof
> 3. the proof on my passport is very old and that house has been abandoned.
> 
> In this case, can I apply for passport renewal or wait for my EOI to get lapse and lodge new EOI after getting renewed passport (applying after completing one year at current residence)


Pls reply


----------



## aussiedream87

ta2605 said:


> Pls reply


can you confirm what proof of address you hold for urself? And is the new passport just for you or your wife as well?


----------



## pillay

Congrats Anjali

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## ta2605

aussiedream87 said:


> can you confirm what proof of address you hold for urself? And is the new passport just for you or your wife as well?


For Current residence: Adhaar card, bank passbook, marriage certificate
For previous residence: No proof
For before previous residence: Adhaar card (now expired)
For home town: driving license, passport, marriage certificate

I have to add my husband name as well


----------



## ta2605

URGENT: IF I will not lodge visa within 60 days from invitation and invitation expired, can I submit new EOI..... will it (not lodging visa) effect my new EOI


----------



## aussiedream87

ta2605 said:


> For Current residence: Adhaar card, bank passbook, marriage certificate
> For previous residence: No proof
> For before previous residence: Adhaar card (now expired)
> For home town: driving license, passport, marriage certificate
> 
> I have to add my husband name as well



See dont worry about your home town address. You can file you new passport with current address proof with any national identity card like Adhaar, voting id etc. Also carry additional support like postpaid bill bearing your current address and dont mention about your current address less then 11 months. Getting passport isnt so hard these days provided you have all the required documents.

For your to prove your are married to husband carry your marriage certificate and join bank account if you both hold one.


----------



## andreyx108b

ta2605 said:


> URGENT: IF I will not lodge visa within 60 days from invitation and invitation expired, can I submit new EOI..... will it (not lodging visa) effect my new EOI




Yes no issues with that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ta2605

aussiedream87 said:


> See dont worry about your home town address. You can file you new passport with current address proof with any national identity card like Adhaar, voting id etc. Also carry additional support like postpaid bill bearing your current address and dont mention about your current address less then 11 months. Getting passport isnt so hard these days provided you have all the required documents.
> 
> For your to prove your are married to husband carry your marriage certificate and join bank account if you both hold one.


But I got married on JAn 18, 2016 so, at current residence my stay is less than 11 months


----------



## ambikaj.au

piyushanjali said:


> Hello Every one!!
> 
> Finally Finally Finally..."The Day" has come.
> 
> With the grace of god and everyones wishes , my Visa Grant came yesterday 10th Nov at 9.30IST.
> 
> I have no words to express what the feeling was and is after 190 days of wait got over.
> 
> Each day in these 6 months taught me to be patient and believe in god and keep doing good work to get their blessings.
> 
> Trust me...these 6 months...I would never forget. Me and my Hubby stood by each other as we had resigned 5 months back and this was a tough road to travel....but we made it!!! Belief in god and eachother made it happen.
> 
> Just one word of suggestion for those who still waiting for long be postive!!...it will happen sooner or later.
> 
> Travelling to Aus in Dec.
> 
> All the very best to everyone and thanks to each and every one who motivated and keept me going!!
> 
> Visa 189
> Code 263111
> Filled 4th May
> Grant 10thNov
> 
> Anjali


Congratulations


----------



## aussiedream87

ta2605 said:


> But I got married on JAn 18, 2016 so, at current residence my stay is less than 11 months


Yes but few cases they will consider exception. Ideally they will check with address and not ask how long you been staying in current house. More over since Jan its just over 10 months so its fine.


----------



## Brane

*Medical reasons for rejection*

Dear Experts,
I had been through the medicals today for subclass 190 NSW.

Had few concerns over the examination. Hence sharing the same.

1. Vision was reported to be 6/9 for both eyes for myself and spouse. 
2. I was made to undergo Urine test again.

Can any of the above reasons cause a visa rejection? Should I halt my visa lodgement?

Regards,
Brane


----------



## uday63

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> I had been through the medicals today for subclass 190 NSW.
> 
> Had few concerns over the examination. Hence sharing the same.
> 
> 1. Vision was reported to be 6/9 for both eyes for myself and spouse.
> 2. I was made to undergo Urine test again.
> 
> Can any of the above reasons cause a visa rejection? Should I halt my visa lodgement?
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


Hi Brane,

1.No problem at all for vision.They noted the same readings for me.6/9

2.Most of the people who were there along with us were asked to give the urine sample again as previous samples were not clear.They were asked to drink plenty of water.
No issues for this too.

You can check the status as 'Health Clearance Provided- No Action required'
after 3-5 days under view assessment for each family member.




Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ragz567

piyushanjali said:


> Hello Every one!!
> 
> Finally Finally Finally..."The Day" has come.
> 
> With the grace of god and everyones wishes , my Visa Grant came yesterday 10th Nov at 9.30IST.
> 
> I have no words to express what the feeling was and is after 190 days of wait got over.
> 
> Each day in these 6 months taught me to be patient and believe in god and keep doing good work to get their blessings.
> 
> Trust me...these 6 months...I would never forget. Me and my Hubby stood by each other as we had resigned 5 months back and this was a tough road to travel....but we made it!!! Belief in god and eachother made it happen.
> 
> Just one word of suggestion for those who still waiting for long be postive!!...it will happen sooner or later.
> 
> Travelling to Aus in Dec.
> 
> All the very best to everyone and thanks to each and every one who motivated and keept me going!!
> 
> Visa 189
> Code 263111
> Filled 4th May
> Grant 10thNov
> 
> Anjali


Congrats on your visa. Kudos to your patience in waiting for a long time to get the visa. 

I also applied for 189 visa for 263111. The CO contacted on Oct 12th and once again on Oct 27th for US PCC , India PCC , medicals and form 1221. All the docs have been uploaded on Nov 9th 2016.

Got a few questions 

Did you claim points for experience ? Any thoughts on whether there will be employment check if we do not claim points for experience. 

Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## ankushcool

In visa Grant, DIBP is giving 5 yrs residential visa for whole family. After 5 yrs, Do the applicants and family members need to return ??

Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

ankushcool said:


> In visa Grant, DIBP is giving 5 yrs residential visa for whole family. After 5 yrs, Do the applicants and family members need to return ??
> 
> Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


after 5 years of PR and stay in AU everyone qualifies for citizenship provided they meet the requirements (duration of stay in AU) in case the requirements are not met the applicants will still have valid PR status to remain in Australia. 

PR is valid for life. Make sure that the visa conditions are not breached


----------



## aditya_barca

Guys, anyone aware of medical test center in Mumbai. I live in pune and the center here gave me the earliest appointment after three weeks. If anyones aware please let me know.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane

uday63 said:


> Hi Brane,
> 
> 1.No problem at all for vision.They noted the same readings for me.6/9
> 
> 2.Most of the people who were there along with us were asked to give the urine sample again as previous samples were not clear.They were asked to drink plenty of water.
> No issues for this too.
> 
> You can check the status as 'Health Clearance Provided- No Action required'
> after 3-5 days under view assessment for each family member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks uday63. I happened to check with the medical center for the urine retest results.
They told that there was some +1 glucose level found in my urine. So as per them nothing to worry but not sure what is this +1 glucose level  
I hope this does not lead to rejection


----------



## divyajobs4u

Hi - Can someone please let me know if you have obtained state PCC from US. If so, please let me know the state and process followed. I need to get it from 3 states looks like and want to do it right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I had been through the medicals today for subclass 190 NSW.
> 
> 
> 
> Had few concerns over the examination. Hence sharing the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Vision was reported to be 6/9 for both eyes for myself and spouse.
> 
> 2. I was made to undergo Urine test again.
> 
> 
> 
> Can any of the above reasons cause a visa rejection? Should I halt my visa lodgement?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Brane




do you have to go in fasting for medical. I have my medicals scheduled for tomorrow and I forgot to ask them and they are closed today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uday63

tk123 said:


> do you have to go in fasting for medical. I have my medicals scheduled for tomorrow and I forgot to ask them and they are closed today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No fasting required

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Q20

Hi guys.. I need some help regarding communication with CO.. 

I got request from CO for additional documents and among the list one of the documents was PCC for Saudia regarding which I had a question and I replied to same email ([email protected]) with my details and the name of the CO with the query.. I got an auto response email right away which stated 

"Most people find the information they need by reading this email

You will not receive a further reply for:

- Questions about the status of your visa application

- Confirmation that documents have been received

- Enquiries that do not relate to a current GSM visa application, or

- Questions addressed by this automatic response



We aim to review visa applications within 6 weeks of requesting further information. Any queries received will be addressed when the application is reviewed."

it has now been 3 weeks since i asked a query from CO and no response yet.. I have arranged all other documents expect PCC.. should I click the information provided button on immi account or wait for the CO to respond to my email.. I am not sure when the CO will repond as it is already 3 weeks and I read in forums that CO can even take months to reply or in come cases never replies.. 

what to do in this case.. please help! I have 28 days to response per the email i received requesting additional documents with checklist...


----------



## aussiedream87

tk123 said:


> do you have to go in fasting for medical. I have my medicals scheduled for tomorrow and I forgot to ask them and they are closed today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just make sure you drink enough water for urine test.


----------



## Shazaam07

*Address History Form 80*

i All, 

I have a quick question regarding Address History. From Feb 2011 till Jan 2013, I was working in Hong Kong [With proper Work Permit and paid taxes in HK]. I was doing consulting role hence I was mostly travelling out of Hong Kong about 3 weeks in a month. Hence I did not maintain a place of residence and was usually staying in Hotels whilst I was in Hong Kong. 

In such a scenario, how should I mention my address history in Form 80 as it says there should not be any GAP. 

1. Do I have to mention each and every stay in hotels in HK [there are more than 30 hotel stays] 
2. Can I provide my office address and provide an explanation ?

Your feedback is appreciated.


----------



## chefbijoy

did anyone done additional evidence required for chef in hospitality occupation form for skill assesment victoria university?
pls help me


----------



## AminRayani

Hi Everyone,

Bit late to express but I received the grant on Friday Nov 11.

It was a reasonably long wait and eventually paid off.

I hope everybody here waiting will get theirs soon enough.

Thanks to all the participants as the information they posted really helped.

Good Luck !


----------



## andreyx108b

AminRayani said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Bit late to express but I received the grant on Friday Nov 11.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a reasonably long wait and eventually paid off.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everybody here waiting will get theirs soon enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the participants as the information they posted really helped.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck !




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mogrew0003

Need urgent help. I have got Visa invite for 189.
I have no points for work experience as my experience was 2 year 11 months. NOV-2013 to OCT-2016. Resigned from company
Do i need to Upload work related documents as my Career episode were related to my job??? but it was only 35 months .
POINTS 
30-AGE
PTE -20
Degree-15
Work -0 
URGENT HELP ???


----------



## Razr

Good Luck!


----------



## nishesh.koirala

mogrew0003 said:


> Need urgent help. I have got Visa invite for 189.
> I have no points for work experience as my experience was 2 year 11 months. NOV-2013 to OCT-2016. Resigned from company
> Do i need to Upload work related documents as my Career episode were related to my job??? but it was only 35 months .
> POINTS
> 30-AGE
> PTE -20
> Degree-15
> Work -0
> URGENT HELP ???


If you are not claiming points .. not necessary.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

AminRayani said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Bit late to express but I received the grant on Friday Nov 11.
> 
> It was a reasonably long wait and eventually paid off.
> 
> I hope everybody here waiting will get theirs soon enough.
> 
> Thanks to all the participants as the information they posted really helped.
> 
> Good Luck !


Congratulations dude. Your time line and job code please .

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

mogrew0003 said:


> Need urgent help. I have got Visa invite for 189.
> I have no points for work experience as my experience was 2 year 11 months. NOV-2013 to OCT-2016. Resigned from company
> Do i need to Upload work related documents as my Career episode were related to my job??? but it was only 35 months .
> POINTS
> 30-AGE
> PTE -20
> Degree-15
> Work -0
> URGENT HELP ???




No need. Wait for CO to contact you. He will likely not ask for these documents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

AminRayani said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Bit late to express but I received the grant on Friday Nov 11.
> 
> It was a reasonably long wait and eventually paid off.
> 
> I hope everybody here waiting will get theirs soon enough.
> 
> Thanks to all the participants as the information they posted really helped.
> 
> Good Luck !


Congrats mate


----------



## goaustralianow

piyushanjali said:


> Hello Every one!!
> 
> Finally Finally Finally..."The Day" has come.
> 
> With the grace of god and everyones wishes , my Visa Grant came yesterday 10th Nov at 9.30IST.
> 
> I have no words to express what the feeling was and is after 190 days of wait got over.
> 
> Each day in these 6 months taught me to be patient and believe in god and keep doing good work to get their blessings.
> 
> Trust me...these 6 months...I would never forget. Me and my Hubby stood by each other as we had resigned 5 months back and this was a tough road to travel....but we made it!!! Belief in god and eachother made it happen.
> 
> Just one word of suggestion for those who still waiting for long be postive!!...it will happen sooner or later.
> 
> Travelling to Aus in Dec.
> 
> All the very best to everyone and thanks to each and every one who motivated and keept me going!!
> 
> Visa 189
> Code 263111
> Filled 4th May
> Grant 10thNov
> 
> Anjali


Hey congrats Anjali and wish you all the best for your future endeavours!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Good luck everyone for the coming week. This is the third week of November.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## airbatross

Waiting for Adelaide to wake up :bounce:










Good luck everyone, hope we all get grants this week..


----------



## ankushcool

If anybody has granted visa. Is this possible to get visa stamp on passport as well..If yes then How?? 

Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Looks like today is not my day sigh 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bokembo

Hi mates,

When I was filling "*My Health Declarations*" application, in page 4, there were questions about "*Previous travel to Australia*" and "*Visa Grant Number*".

I traveled to Australia about 6 years ago under visitor visa, but I didn't keep any info about that trip (grant visa email and docs...) and I couldn't remember anything, so I dunno how to fill this info, I mean "Visa Grant Number".

How can I deal with this issue?

Many thanks!


----------



## vikaschandra

ankushcool said:


> If anybody has granted visa. Is this possible to get visa stamp on passport as well..If yes then How??
> 
> Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


There is no Stamping done on passport for skilled visa. Grant letter serves as visa


----------



## vikaschandra

bokembo said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> When I was filling "*My Health Declarations*" application, in page 4, there were questions about "*Previous travel to Australia*" and "*Visa Grant Number*".
> 
> I traveled to Australia about 6 years ago under visitor visa, but I didn't keep any info about that trip (grant visa email and docs...) and I couldn't remember anything, so I dunno how to fill this info, I mean "Visa Grant Number".
> 
> How can I deal with this issue?
> 
> Many thanks!


Check your passport for visa details you should have it on that provided you have not changed your passport to new one and then scrapped the old one.


----------



## ankushcool

vikaschandra said:


> There is no Stamping done on passport for skilled visa. Grant letter serves as visa


Hello brother. I have *gr8* respect of *u*, *bcs* *u* *r* always ready to help everyone in the forum. My query is someone told me that *u* can get visa stamp on passport when *u* arrived at Australia after paying $75 to Visa Authorities at Australian airport.. I just want to check is this true?? 

Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


----------



## arjun09

ankushcool said:


> Hello brother. I have gr8 respect of u, bcs u r always ready to help everyone in the forum. My query is someone told me that u can get visa stamp on passport when u arrived at Australia after paying $75 to Visa Authorities at Australian airport.. I just want to check is this true??
> 
> Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


It's not happening anymore. DIBP ceased issuing visa labels from September 2015. It's all electronically now.

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## janeriz26

Hi Senior's
One clarification I see my status on immi account as finalised what does this status indicates?. Does any further processing required?? Please confirm

Regards
Jane


----------



## gonnabeexpat

janeriz26 said:


> Hi Senior's
> One clarification I see my status on immi account as finalised what does this status indicates?. Does any further processing required?? Please confirm
> 
> Regards
> Jane


Congratulations you got the Pr. Wait for the letter.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## visa190qld

janeriz26 said:


> Hi Senior's
> One clarification I see my status on immi account as finalised what does this status indicates?. Does any further processing required?? Please confirm
> 
> Regards
> Jane


congrats. Can you share your timeline ?


----------



## sheiky

janeriz26 said:


> Hi Senior's
> One clarification I see my status on immi account as finalised what does this status indicates?. Does any further processing required?? Please confirm
> 
> Regards
> Jane




Congrats on your Finalized status. You'll soon get the email. Please update your timeline signature.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psheetal_12

piyushanjali said:


> Hello Every one!!
> 
> Finally Finally Finally..."The Day" has come.
> 
> With the grace of god and everyones wishes , my Visa Grant came yesterday 10th Nov at 9.30IST.
> 
> I have no words to express what the feeling was and is after 190 days of wait got over.
> 
> Each day in these 6 months taught me to be patient and believe in god and keep doing good work to get their blessings.
> 
> Trust me...these 6 months...I would never forget. Me and my Hubby stood by each other as we had resigned 5 months back and this was a tough road to travel....but we made it!!! Belief in god and eachother made it happen.
> 
> Just one word of suggestion for those who still waiting for long be postive!!...it will happen sooner or later.
> 
> Travelling to Aus in Dec.
> 
> All the very best to everyone and thanks to each and every one who motivated and keept me going!!
> 
> Visa 189
> Code 263111
> Filled 4th May
> Grant 10thNov
> 
> Anjali


Congratulations !!


----------



## Manan008

No grants so far today.
Day 48 Application still in received status.


----------



## drprioz

*Golden Email*

Dear Friends,

By god's grace, finally I have received my grant today at 9:24 AM IST.

I wish everyone who are awaiting for the grant gets it soon. 

My timeline
ANZCO: 261312
EOI: 04/07/2016
ITA: 31/08/2016
VISA Lodged: 04/09/2016 (Offshore)
CO Contact: 14/09/2016 (Spouse Language certificate & Aus PCC)
Requested Document submitted: 05/10/2016
Grant: 14/11/2016 :rockon:
IED: 02/09/2017


----------



## rinko

Hi KASharma,

Did you declare that your wife has MS? Mine is a suspected case of MS, it's still not confirmed. I had an episode in August 2015 and when I recently had MRI doctors started saying it could be a case of NMO. Lessions have reduced as compared to my first scan. Could someone suggest me what are my chances of getting 189 visa granted?

Thanks a lot



KASharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to launch my application for 189 visa with family. My wife has Multiple Sclerosis. Her MS is bit stable and she is not on any expensive medication nor in need of any sort of social support.
> 
> Please advise me on the following:
> 
> 1. Is there anyone who passed medical examination with stable condition of MS?
> 2. If we do not declare MS during medical, what would be our chance of success?
> 3. I heard no medical support for first 2 years after you land Australia. In that case, what would be our choices if she need to go hospital?
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Regards,
> Anand


----------



## Manan008

congrats dude..


----------



## pankajl

Good news came on 11th November with a 189 grant. Thank you all and hope those waiting get their grants soon.
My advice, if you get a mail from CO requesting information, don't shy away from sending a reply mail once you've submitted the documents.

Software Engineer
28/09/2016 - Application lodged with 65 points
24/10/2016 - CO contacted for Medicals, PCC and Form 80
7/11/2016 - submitted the required documents and clicked on the information provided tab
11/11/2016 - Sent a reminder mail in reply to the document request mail. 
11/11/2016 - Grant recieved 4 hours after reminder mail ( I believe it wasn't a coincidence)
IED - September 2017


----------



## dakshch

Day 343

DIBP clearly has no working guidelines. If a case gets old, just forget them and move onto newer applicants. Let them suffer and hang them up to dry.


----------



## visa190qld

dakshch said:


> Day 343
> 
> DIBP clearly has no working guidelines. If a case gets old, just forget them and move onto newer applicants. Let them suffer and hang them up to dry.


Did you call them ? Mostly poeple get delay when there employment record cant passed through Income tax department online record.

All small company applicant suffering this delay. I am waiting since Feb 2016


----------



## Manan008

pankajl said:


> Good news came on 11th November with a 189 grant. Thank you all and hope those waiting get their grants soon.
> My advice, if you get a mail from CO requesting information, don't shy away from sending a reply mail once you've submitted the documents.
> 
> Software Engineer
> 28/09/2016 - Application lodged with 65 points
> 24/10/2016 - CO contacted for Medicals, PCC and Form 80
> 7/11/2016 - submitted the required documents and clicked on the information provided tab
> 11/11/2016 - Sent a reminder mail in reply to the document request mail.
> 11/11/2016 - Grant recieved 4 hours after reminder mail ( I believe it wasn't a coincidence)
> IED - September 2017


what was the email address?


----------



## Q20

Hi guys.. My CO requested some additional documents with a deadline of 28 days and I had a query regarding one the document and I replied to CO on the same generic email from where I got the email ([email protected]).. It has been around 3 weeks since I asked my query and the CO has not replied.. 

does anyone know approx. how long the CO takes to reply? Thanks!


----------



## amanchhina33

pankajl said:


> Good news came on 11th November with a 189 grant. Thank you all and hope those waiting get their grants soon.
> My advice, if you get a mail from CO requesting information, don't shy away from sending a reply mail once you've submitted the documents.
> 
> Software Engineer
> 28/09/2016 - Application lodged with 65 points
> 24/10/2016 - CO contacted for Medicals, PCC and Form 80
> 7/11/2016 - submitted the required documents and clicked on the information provided tab
> 11/11/2016 - Sent a reminder mail in reply to the document request mail.
> 11/11/2016 - Grant recieved 4 hours after reminder mail ( I believe it wasn't a coincidence)
> IED - September 2017




which team was looking after your case


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

another day another disappointment. Congratulations to everyone who got grant


----------



## Manan008

gonnabeexpat said:


> another day another disappointment. Congratulations to everyone who got grant


someone who applied on 1 oct got it.. i thought it was you./


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> someone who applied on 1 oct got it.. i thought it was you./


https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189/cases/seyed-mohideen

Thats this guy, not me :frown: feeling very depressed now. looks like the guy has the same profile as I. really depressed out::smash::boom:


----------



## singhexpat20

Hi all,

I got invite on last 25 Oct, I need to pay visa fees, in Visa application do I need to mention countries of residence even if the duration is just 3 months?

I am confused about the documents I need to submit. Can you please tell
Is Birth certificate compulsory ?
Do I need to get all the documents notarized ?
Are forms Form 80,1221,1276 necessary ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## andreyx108b

mogrew0003 said:


> Need urgent help. I have got Visa invite for 189.
> I have no points for work experience as my experience was 2 year 11 months. NOV-2013 to OCT-2016. Resigned from company
> Do i need to Upload work related documents as my Career episode were related to my job??? but it was only 35 months .
> POINTS
> 30-AGE
> PTE -20
> Degree-15
> Work -0
> URGENT HELP ???




No you dont. Only CV. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vkakkar

dakshch said:


> Day 343
> 
> DIBP clearly has no working guidelines. If a case gets old, just forget them and move onto newer applicants. Let them suffer and hang them up to dry.



I have seen delays in case of 263111 code, i guess number of grants are less as compare to Software engg code, so CO's are taking lightly for process...but 1 year is too much...


----------



## andreyx108b

vkakkar said:


> I have seen delays in case of 263111 code, i guess number of grants are less as compare to Software engg code, so CO's are taking lightly for process...but 1 year is too much...




No linkage between the anzsco and grants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janeriz26

Hi All,

Finally Grant received today!! Yeah!! thanks Almighty god ! 

I kept being positive post my visa lodgement, whenever am down i use login to this forum and take the motivations from the people on this forum, who use to support each other with their consoling comments!

I really appreciate and thanks from the bottom of my heart to all the People on this forum and special thanks to Vikas, i remember I've used your check list to keep my documents upright and Andrey and one all!!

Sharing my Timelines here...

ACS lodged 06/01/2016
ACS replied for additional document on 18th Jan '16
PTE - A - 04/02/2016- Proficient English
ACS Results : 16/02/2016 (+ve)
EOI- 01/08/16 70 points
Invite- 2/08/16
Visa Lodge-07/09/16
PCC-12/08/16
Medicals-06/09/16
1st CO contact requested further documents--14/09/16
information provided -12/10/16
Grant--14/11/16
IED 17/08/17
AUS -April 2017


----------



## gonnabeexpat

janeriz26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally Grant received today!! Yeah!! thanks Almighty god !
> 
> I kept being positive post my visa lodgement, whenever am down i use login to this forum and take the motivations from the people on this forum, who use to support each other with their consoling comments!
> 
> I really appreciate and thanks from the bottom of my heart to all the People on this forum and special thanks to Vikas, i remember I've used your check list to keep my documents upright and Andrey and one all!!
> 
> Sharing my Timelines here...
> 
> ACS lodged 06/01/2016
> ACS replied for additional document on 18th Jan '16
> PTE - A - 04/02/2016- Proficient English
> ACS Results : 16/02/2016 (+ve)
> EOI- 01/08/16 70 points
> Invite- 2/08/16
> Visa Lodge-07/09/16
> PCC-12/08/16
> Medicals-06/09/16
> 1st CO contact requested further documents--14/09/16
> information provided -12/10/16
> Grant--14/11/16
> IED 17/08/17
> AUS -April 2017


Congratulations Whats your job code dude?


----------



## aussiedream87

vkakkar said:


> I have seen delays in case of 263111 code, i guess number of grants are less as compare to Software engg code, so CO's are taking lightly for process...but 1 year is too much...


How can you justify your statement? There is no connection whatsoever with *JOBCODE to get your GRANT *atleast in Visa stage.


----------



## janeriz26

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations Whats your job code dude?


Sorry I missed that part it was 26113 software Engineer!

Thanks!!


----------



## Q20

Q20 said:


> Hi guys.. My CO requested some additional documents with a deadline of 28 days and I had a query regarding one the document and I replied to CO on the same generic email from where I got the email ([email protected]).. It has been around 3 weeks since I asked my query and the CO has not replied..
> 
> does anyone know approx. how long the CO takes to reply? Thanks!


Any advise from senior members?


----------



## vkakkar

aussiedream87 said:


> How can you justify your statement? There is no connection whatsoever with *JOBCODE to get your GRANT *atleast in Visa stage.


You can see the daily grants approved for the codes..even history also...


----------



## pillay

Congrats dude.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkar12

Congrats to everyone who got their grants.


----------



## singhexpat20

singhexpat20 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got invite on last 25 Oct, I need to pay visa fees, in Visa application do I need to mention countries of residence even if the duration is just 3 months?
> 
> I am confused about the documents I need to submit. Can you please tell
> Is Birth certificate compulsory ?
> Do I need to get all the documents notarized ?
> Are forms Form 80,1221,1276 necessary ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Can someone please reply on this ?


----------



## andreyx108b

janeriz26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally Grant received today!! Yeah!! thanks Almighty god !
> 
> 
> 
> I kept being positive post my visa lodgement, whenever am down i use login to this forum and take the motivations from the people on this forum, who use to support each other with their consoling comments!
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciate and thanks from the bottom of my heart to all the People on this forum and special thanks to Vikas, i remember I've used your check list to keep my documents upright and Andrey and one all!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing my Timelines here...
> 
> 
> 
> ACS lodged 06/01/2016
> 
> ACS replied for additional document on 18th Jan '16
> 
> PTE - A - 04/02/2016- Proficient English
> 
> ACS Results : 16/02/2016 (+ve)
> 
> EOI- 01/08/16 70 points
> 
> Invite- 2/08/16
> 
> Visa Lodge-07/09/16
> 
> PCC-12/08/16
> 
> Medicals-06/09/16
> 
> 1st CO contact requested further documents--14/09/16
> 
> information provided -12/10/16
> 
> Grant--14/11/16
> 
> IED 17/08/17
> 
> AUS -April 2017




Congrats my friend!) all the best!) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

janeriz26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally Grant received today!! Yeah!! thanks Almighty god !
> 
> I kept being positive post my visa lodgement, whenever am down i use login to this forum and take the motivations from the people on this forum, who use to support each other with their consoling comments!
> 
> I really appreciate and thanks from the bottom of my heart to all the People on this forum and special thanks to Vikas, i remember I've used your check list to keep my documents upright and Andrey and one all!!
> 
> Sharing my Timelines here...
> 
> ACS lodged 06/01/2016
> ACS replied for additional document on 18th Jan '16
> PTE - A - 04/02/2016- Proficient English
> ACS Results : 16/02/2016 (+ve)
> EOI- 01/08/16 70 points
> Invite- 2/08/16
> Visa Lodge-07/09/16
> PCC-12/08/16
> Medicals-06/09/16
> 1st CO contact requested further documents--14/09/16
> information provided -12/10/16
> Grant--14/11/16
> IED 17/08/17
> AUS -April 2017



Congratulations Mate. Best wishes for your future endeavor


----------



## peedus

Congratulations!!

Whenever I send email to CO there is always auto generated generic reply within seconds. Did you get any reply while sending the reminder mail?

Regards
Sudeep


pankajl said:


> Good news came on 11th November with a 189 grant. Thank you all and hope those waiting get their grants soon.
> My advice, if you get a mail from CO requesting information, don't shy away from sending a reply mail once you've submitted the documents.
> 
> Software Engineer
> 28/09/2016 - Application lodged with 65 points
> 24/10/2016 - CO contacted for Medicals, PCC and Form 80
> 7/11/2016 - submitted the required documents and clicked on the information provided tab
> 11/11/2016 - Sent a reminder mail in reply to the document request mail.
> 11/11/2016 - Grant recieved 4 hours after reminder mail ( I believe it wasn't a coincidence)
> IED - September 2017


----------



## Shaivi

Daksh
Any news at our end? 205 days no news


----------



## BHPS

drprioz said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> By god's grace, finally I have received my grant today at 9:24 AM IST.
> 
> I wish everyone who are awaiting for the grant gets it soon.
> 
> My timeline
> ANZCO: 261312
> EOI: 04/07/2016
> ITA: 31/08/2016
> VISA Lodged: 04/09/2016 (Offshore)
> CO Contact: 14/09/2016 (Spouse Language certificate & Aus PCC)
> Requested Document submitted: 05/10/2016
> Grant: 14/11/2016 :rockon:
> IED: 02/09/2017



Congratulations.


----------



## aussiedream87

vkakkar said:


> You can see the daily grants approved for the codes..even history also...


It doesnt still support your statement bro. There is no way grants are based on the Jobcode. Its all depends on the authenticity of the documents post that the time taken by the DIBP to do their checks as well as the CO assigned to you. All these come into picture but not the Jobcode.


----------



## suhaz4

*Documents upload*

Hi Folks,

Should we upload the attested copies OR color scanned copies?

Kindly help.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

suhaz4 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Should we upload the attested copies OR color scanned copies?
> 
> Kindly help.


Color scanned copies would do

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly47

107 days since visa lodgment..does anybody have adelaida GSM number


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Jolly47 said:


> 107 days since visa lodgment..does anybody have adelaida GSM number


Dude your job code and time line ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly47

Lodged 190 visa on 27 July
CO Contact-9th August(PCC and medical)
Documents submitted-23rd August
2nd CO contact- 3rd November ( Outstanding commonwealth debut to be paid)
Paid the amount on 4th November 
Job code:254499 Registered Nurse
Adelaide GSM


----------



## tk123

gonnabeexpat said:


> Color scanned copies would do
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




why do they mention "certified copies" in the document request?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly47

Correction it's commonwealth debtor


Jolly47 said:


> Lodged 190 visa on 27 July
> CO Contact-9th August(PCC and medical)
> Documents submitted-23rd August
> 2nd CO contact- 3rd November ( Outstanding commonwealth debut to be paid)
> Paid the amount on 4th November
> Job code:254499 Registered Nurse
> Adelaide GSM


----------



## Shazaam07

*PCC Waiver*

Hi Everyone, 

Does anyone here has experience of PCC waiver ? I have spent more than 12 months in Indonesia across 3 years on various business trips and hence cannot obtain Indonesia PCC as they do not issue PCC for someone on Business Visa. So I may be required to apply for a waiver ? 

Do you know of any standard procedure for this and any idea on estimated duration for PCC waiver ?


----------



## dakshch

It's been 343 days since I have lodged a sub class 189 visa. There has been no contact from the CO since last 10 months (312 days to be precise). Calling DIBP has been of no use, always got the standard reply of please be patient and we will get back to you if we need any documents from our side. Now the telephone number has also been discontinued.

If I were to lodge a request under the *FREEDOM OF INFORMATION ACT* and request details of when has the CO looked into my case or if CO has looked at it at all in the last 343 days.

I find it hard to believe that a case will be delayed so long for any security checks. Also there has been no employment verification, and i have been with only one employer.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dakshch said:


> It's been 343 days since I have lodged a sub class 189 visa. There has been no contact from the CO since last 10 months (312 days to be precise). Calling DIBP has been of no use, always got the standard reply of please be patient and we will get back to you if we need any documents from our side. Now the telephone number has also been discontinued.
> 
> If I were to lodge a request under the *FREEDOM OF INFORMATION ACT* and request details of when has the CO looked into my case or if CO has looked at it at all in the last 343 days.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that a case will be delayed so long for any security checks. Also there has been no employment verification, and i have been with only one employer.


Dude maybe you should approach a Mara agent.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebilsaa

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude maybe you should approach a Mara agent.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Mara agent ! What's the benefits the one can get ? Im with Mara Agent, I don't know what is the differences between applying your application by yourself or through mara agent till now ! 

Last time i asked them to give me the credentials to check over if everything being uploaded they said we can't because we have multiple account inside our platform so we can't share the credentials ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555

tk123 said:


> why do they mention "certified copies" in the document request??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably it might be for paper application, on my opinion

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## justin787

Shazaam07 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone here has experience of PCC waiver ? I have spent more than 12 months in Indonesia across 3 years on various business trips and hence cannot obtain Indonesia PCC as they do not issue PCC for someone on Business Visa. So I may be required to apply for a waiver ?
> 
> Do you know of any standard procedure for this and any idea on estimated duration for PCC waiver ?


I've had 1 PCC waived since it couldn't be issued and it was from a country I lived in 12 years ago.

I submitted proof from the local embassy that in my case, the PCC cannot be issued even if I traveled in person to apply for the PCC (not a current resident and cannot apply for it as a visitor).

I was told that the PCC is no longer required by a CO, roughly a month after submitting the proof.


----------



## rahularora14

*Hi*



dakshch said:


> It's been 343 days since I have lodged a sub class 189 visa. There has been no contact from the CO since last 10 months (312 days to be precise). Calling DIBP has been of no use, always got the standard reply of please be patient and we will get back to you if we need any documents from our side. Now the telephone number has also been discontinued.
> 
> If I were to lodge a request under the *FREEDOM OF INFORMATION ACT* and request details of when has the CO looked into my case or if CO has looked at it at all in the last 343 days.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that a case will be delayed so long for any security checks. Also there has been no employment verification, and i have been with only one employer.


hi daksh can totally understand your frustration level.Well u have posted on other msg that MARA agent is not giving credentials.Well i also have registered Mara agent and he gave me all info regarding immi account.

It very unlikely that he has different accounts in ur accounts.
Sounds peculiar.

Well Mara agent is not off any help unless visa is being denied.

Does your mara agent have liaison office in India ,u can contact them.


----------



## tk123

jeyam_555 said:


> Probably it might be for paper application, on my opinion
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk




are you sure or just guessing. As i have received document request from CO and in it, its very clear that I need to upload (and not paper submission) and yet there is clear mention of certified copies. 

I am confused what to do now  ... I havent uploaded yet. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555

tk123 said:


> are you sure or just guessing. As i have received document request from CO and in it, its very clear that I need to upload (and not paper submission) and yet there is clear mention of certified copies.
> 
> I am confused what to do now  ... I havent uploaded yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not sure buddy, I have read it somewhere in the forum which I couldn't figure out, sorry for that.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## orange siera

jeyam_555 said:


> I am not sure buddy, I have read it somewhere in the forum which I couldn't figure out, sorry for that.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


You;ll have to get the requisite documents attested and then only you should scan and upload.


----------



## orange siera

dakshch said:


> It's been 343 days since I have lodged a sub class 189 visa. There has been no contact from the CO since last 10 months (312 days to be precise). Calling DIBP has been of no use, always got the standard reply of please be patient and we will get back to you if we need any documents from our side. Now the telephone number has also been discontinued.
> 
> If I were to lodge a request under the *FREEDOM OF INFORMATION ACT* and request details of when has the CO looked into my case or if CO has looked at it at all in the last 343 days.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that a case will be delayed so long for any security checks. Also there has been no employment verification, and i have been with only one employer.


Hey, your position is absolutely painful. I hope your troubles get settled in time and you get a grant. However, as for the application what you can do is make a new immiacount and take the application ID from your agent. Just import the application so you;ll have the entire picture of your case. Good Luck


----------



## dakshch

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude maybe you should approach a Mara agent.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk






rahularora14 said:


> hi daksh can totally understand your frustration level.Well u have posted on other msg that MARA agent is not giving credentials.Well i also have registered Mara agent and he gave me all info regarding immi account.
> 
> 
> 
> It very unlikely that he has different accounts in ur accounts.
> 
> Sounds peculiar.
> 
> 
> 
> Well Mara agent is not off any help unless visa is being denied.
> 
> 
> 
> Does your mara agent have liaison office in India ,u can contact them.






omer2165 said:


> Hey, your position is absolutely painful. I hope your troubles get settled in time and you get a grant. However, as for the application what you can do is make a new immiacount and take the application ID from your agent. Just import the application so you;ll have the entire picture of your case. Good Luck




I applied through a MARA agent. I have taken my credentials and imported my application.
I can see all documents that he has uploaded. The status is assessment in progress. No communication from the CO from last 312 days. No verification. 

The case has gone cold. If the CO had opened it in last months he would have taken some sort of action for sure, maybe ask for missing docs or reach a decision.
Checks do not take so long. Why is it that similar cases are finalised within a few weeks or few months, even they have security and external checks. Why some cases take over a year ? 

The agent says There is nothing he can do and i need to be patient. Agent has done all he could.

i am all out of patience.


----------



## mint123

Hi guys,

I have seen many applicants whose visa application has took some time to process due to the claimant of working experience points. Is it true that this will lengthen the processing time to grant the visa?

As I was wondering should I claim 5 points from partner skills instead of claiming the 5 points from working experience? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Asifskeep

Good day guys

For visa application, do i need to upload attested color copies of all the documents or uploading color copies of them is alright?
Does my PCCs and Bank statement need to be attested too?

Regards


----------



## vanpraustralia

Asifskeep said:


> Good day guys
> 
> For visa application, do i need to upload attested color copies of all the documents or uploading color copies of them is alright?
> Does my PCCs and Bank statement need to be attested too?
> 
> Regards


Color scanned copies are fine. PCC no attestation required.. Bank statement if they are auto generated and in color no attestation required 

sent from my mobile using tapatalk pls ignore spelling errors/typos


----------



## gonnabeexpat

No grants today?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

my immi tracker reports one grant. dude lodged his application on 2nd november got pr today :O


----------



## roshand79

gonnabeexpat said:


> my immi tracker reports one grant. dude lodged his application on 2nd november got pr today :O




He is onshore applicant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amritbains206

visa190qld said:


> Did you call them ? Mostly poeple get delay when there employment record cant passed through Income tax department online record.
> 
> 
> 
> All small company applicant suffering this delay. I am waiting since Feb 2016




How do you know they check with the income tax department?? They did not ask for the PAN number...


----------



## v.singh9256

Amritbains206 said:


> How do you know they check with the income tax department?? They did not ask for the PAN number...


Pan number is mentioned in the ITR itself

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk


----------



## visa190qld

Amritbains206 said:


> How do you know they check with the income tax department?? They did not ask for the PAN number...


PAN no clearly mention on income tax return or pay slip or form 16 . They do check TDS deduction or PAN history or E-return Callahan verification.

This verification is must for all applicant now days.. so no one can get visa if they have fake experience or non authorized company experience... They call employee to check if applicant provide all correct documents but still applicant looks suspicious then they verify job duty..

They require at-least some verified response from either way of verification ( not call or physical verification ) failing result in nature of justice letter. 

This knowledge i found from some expert ( i don't authorize it but i started to believe it )


----------



## andreyx108b

tk123 said:


> are you sure or just guessing. As i have received document request from CO and in it, its very clear that I need to upload (and not paper submission) and yet there is clear mention of certified copies.
> 
> I am confused what to do now  ... I havent uploaded yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I have only used color scans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajitpandey

*Granted!!!!!!*

Hi All,

Got me grant today. Thanks for all the help. This is one the best forums I have used. You guys are doing a great job of keeping it so active. god bless all.

And, I am so relieved and thank you god. Below is my timeline from EOI.

Code: 261313(65 points)
EOI submitted:13th Sept 2016
ITA:28 Sept 2016
Visa submitted: 29 Sept 2016
CO contacted (for medical): 13 Oct 2016
Medical done proof uploaded and clicked "Information Provided": 14 Oct 2016
Grant Mail: 15 Nov 2016
IED: June 2017

No employment verfication to my knowledge.

Regards,
Ajit


----------



## mv2016

Friends and Experts,

An updated that I have been contacted by CO on 2-Nov for Medicals. Somehow I got a slot for [email protected] Bangalore.

A question about apart from other documents like passport and HAP it seems they require recent passport size photo. Can anybody clarify on the specification of photograph or any normal passport photo is ok? It will of great help.

Thank you.


----------



## jeyam_555

Congratulations for your speedy grant. What were the documents you submitted for employment, out of curiosity just asking. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

7 weeks completed.Application still in receive status.
Getting annoyed and frustrated now.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> 7 weeks completed.Application still in receive status.
> Getting annoyed and frustrated now.



Same here bro  iam crying inside


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ajitpandey said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got me grant today. Thanks for all the help. This is one the best forums I have used. You guys are doing a great job of keeping it so active. god bless all.
> 
> And, I am so relieved and thank you god. Below is my timeline from EOI.
> 
> Code: 261313(65 points)
> EOI submitted:13th Sept 2016
> ITA:28 Sept 2016
> Visa submitted: 29 Sept 2016
> CO contacted (for medical): 13 Oct 2016
> Medical done proof uploaded and clicked "Information Provided": 14 Oct 2016
> Grant Mail: 15 Nov 2016
> IED: June 2017
> 
> No employment verfication to my knowledge.
> 
> Regards,
> Ajit


Congratulations dude


----------



## sowmiya_syd

mv2016 said:


> Friends and Experts,
> 
> An updated that I have been contacted by CO on 2-Nov for Medicals. Somehow I got a slot for [email protected] Bangalore.
> 
> A question about apart from other documents like passport and HAP it seems they require recent passport size photo. Can anybody clarify on the specification of photograph or any normal passport photo is ok? It will of great help.
> 
> Thank you.


Normal passport size photo is also ok.. better if u take as per Australian specs..

They will also click a pic of urs there.. 

Go early, u can finish early..


----------



## Amritbains206

Manan008 said:


> 7 weeks completed.Application still in receive status.
> 
> Getting annoyed and frustrated now.






gonnabeexpat said:


> Same here bro  iam crying inside




Dont worry folks... we're in for a direct grant..


----------



## sudhakarbongarala

Hi, 

These photographs are just for their documentation, any recent passport size is ok. In my case i have given two separate sets of photographs they have accepted, I saw them sticking one set in the HAP id forms and one set in their records, so be rest assured.


----------



## mv2016

Thanks Sowmiya for the prompt response.

Was searching for Australian Spec but could not find any, if you know any link or something then please share.

Once again Thank you.


----------



## mv2016

sudhakarbongarala said:


> Hi,
> 
> These photographs are just for their documentation, any recent passport size is ok. In my case i have given two separate sets of photographs they have accepted, I saw them sticking one set in the HAP id forms and one set in their records, so be rest assured.



Thanks sudhakarbongarala


----------



## sandesh.hj

mv2016 said:


> Friends and Experts,
> 
> An updated that I have been contacted by CO on 2-Nov for Medicals. Somehow I got a slot for [email protected] Bangalore.
> 
> A question about apart from other documents like passport and HAP it seems they require recent passport size photo. Can anybody clarify on the specification of photograph or any normal passport photo is ok? It will of great help.
> 
> Thank you.


normal passport size photograph is accepted.


----------



## sowmiya_syd

mv2016 said:


> Thanks Sowmiya for the prompt response.
> 
> Was searching for Australian Spec but could not find any, if you know any link or something then please share.
> 
> Once again Thank you.


Any place where u click the pic would know..

Jus go and get clicked and tell them Australian specs for visa.. it is more clear against white backdrop and till shoulders.

I went to GK Vale.. I see u r in bangalore.. so most places would know !!


----------



## munish57

they click a photograph on the day of medicals themself


----------



## mv2016

Good idea. Thx.


----------



## Shaivi

dakshch said:


> It's been 343 days since I have lodged a sub class 189 visa. There has been no contact from the CO since last 10 months (312 days to be precise). Calling DIBP has been of no use, always got the standard reply of please be patient and we will get back to you if we need any documents from our side. Now the telephone number has also been discontinued.
> 
> If I were to lodge a request under the *FREEDOM OF INFORMATION ACT* and request details of when has the CO looked into my case or if CO has looked at it at all in the last 343 days.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that a case will be delayed so long for any security checks. Also there has been no employment verification, and i have been with only one employer.


Daksh what is your anzocode..how much points you claimed for exp.?is your file with adliede or brisbein...its realy wiered thay someone has to wait so long without any specific reason.
We have crossed 200+ days no news


----------



## suhaz4

*No sur name in passport*

Hi Friends,

My Son's SURNAME in passport is empty.

His FIRST SECOND FAMILY names are in "given names" field.

When I submitted medical information for HAP ID,
I entered FIRST SECOND in given name field and FAMILY in family name field.

The medical is completed and forwarded.

Later I came to know, if the family is empty in passport, we can enter the whole names in the "FAMILY" name field in the application.

As I have not submit my visa application yet, can I change the name in application as

FIRST SECOND FAMILY in the "family name field" in the application.

Then it will be different from my medical info. There it is

FIRST SECOND in the "given name" field and
FAMILY in the "family name" field.

I cannot edit this as it is already submitted.

Kindly help.


----------



## Shaivi

Manan008 said:


> 7 weeks completed.Application still in receive status.
> Getting annoyed and frustrated now.


Completed 6+ months...status "APPLICATION RICIEVED"


----------



## munish57

Anybody whose medicals were deffered and 603 TB test apperared and lateron medicals got cleared????


----------



## Manan008

Shaivi said:


> Completed 6+ months...status "APPLICATION RICIEVED"


Did u try calling them ? Was there any employment verification ?


----------



## munish57

i think should not be a problem. they should not be so strict with childs passport


----------



## Shaivi

Manan008 said:


> Shaivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Completed 6+ months...status "APPLICATION RICIEVED"
> 
> 
> 
> Did u try calling them ? Was there any employment verification ?
Click to expand...

Yes employment verification occured at current employ on 22/6/16 they have some query that they have send on 1/9/16 which we have replied on18/9 no reply no new.hone call says plz do not call us we will get back to u if we need something its generic recorded msg which we got on call


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Shaivi said:


> Yes employment verification occured at current employ on 22/6/16 they have some query that they have send on 1/9/16 which we have replied on18/9 no reply no new.hone call says plz do not call us we will get back to u if we need something its generic recorded msg which we got on call


Shaivi whats your job code?


----------



## Amritbains206

visa190qld said:


> PAN no clearly mention on income tax return or pay slip or form 16 . They do check TDS deduction or PAN history or E-return Callahan verification.
> 
> 
> 
> This verification is must for all applicant now days.. so no one can get visa if they have fake experience or non authorized company experience... They call employee to check if applicant provide all correct documents but still applicant looks suspicious then they verify job duty..
> 
> 
> 
> They require at-least some verified response from either way of verification ( not call or physical verification ) failing result in nature of justice letter.
> 
> 
> 
> This knowledge i found from some expert ( i don't authorize it but i started to believe it )




I am asking this because someone on this forum did not supply any third party validation like itr or form16, there was no employment verification and still he got a direct grant..


----------



## ajitpandey

jeyam_555 said:


> Congratulations for your speedy grant. What were the documents you submitted for employment, out of curiosity just asking.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Hi,

I am with my 4th employer at the moment. So below is what i submitted.

1st company:service letter, reference letter(Role and responsibilities from HR on company letter head)
2nd company:service letter, reference letter(Role and responsibilities from HR on company letter head)
3rd company: service letter, reference letter(Role and responsibilities from HR on company letter head)
4th company(Current company): SD letter, increment letter(5), payslip(total 6(first 3 months, last 3 recent monts), tax form, bank statement, offer letter, employee card)

Hope it helps.

My case was handled by GSM adelaide.

Regards,
Ajit


----------



## ssood143

I have a question..I am staying in my current address since last 7 months only...I applied for PCC and in the form provided my current address. However when police came for verification ..they said that they would send a not recimmended report as my period of stay is less than 1 year..but I can go to psk and say that criminal report is clear..will I get PCC in such case..I also called psk helpline...they said that only current address is needed for PCC. Has anybody come across such scenario


----------



## nd1

I got my grant at around 12:15 PM IST today. My case was handled from Brisbane.

ANZSCO Code : Systems Analyst - 261112
EOI Date : 04-Dec-2015 (65 Points)
EOI invitation : 22-Jan-2016
VISA lodge : 04-Mar-2016
CO Contacted : 01-April-2016 (Medicals, PCC, and form 80)
PCC : 21-April-2016 (Wife and me)
Medicals for me and child: 23-April-2016 
Info Provided : 28-April-2016 (Informed CO to put application on hold as wife was pregnant)
Employment Verification: 10 June 2016 (AHC call)
Medicals Wife: 17-Aug-2016 
New Born docs provided: 27-Aug-2016 (Passport, Birth Certificate)
CO Contacted: 14-Sept-2016 (Baby Added+HAP ID)
Medicals for New Born: 17-Sept-2016
Medicals Submitted: 22-Sept-2016 
Visa Grant: 15 Nov 2016
IED: 27 April 2017


----------



## 1322146

Dear Senior Members

in my EOI i declared i'm in de facto relationship. I received an invitation but our relationship just broke up. Can i still apply for a visa using this invitation as a single? 

Please help, i don't know what to do!


----------



## tan011

Please help
I lodged visa 189 on 12th October(onshore). I submitted all documents including form 80. But in form 80, I did not answer one question by misunderstanding. From Australia to my home country, I traveled two times but I didn't mention it. CO contacted with me and asked me to submit form 80 again with detailed information. I already uploaded the corrected form 80 and scan copy of passport with travel stamp as a proof. I did pcc after the date of those travel from Australia. Is there any concern that I need to be worried?
Please suggest me.
Thanks in advance


----------



## pillay

ajitpandey said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got me grant today. Thanks for all the help. This is one the best forums I have used. You guys are doing a great job of keeping it so active. god bless all.
> 
> And, I am so relieved and thank you god. Below is my timeline from EOI.
> 
> Code: 261313(65 points)
> EOI submitted:13th Sept 2016
> ITA:28 Sept 2016
> Visa submitted: 29 Sept 2016
> CO contacted (for medical): 13 Oct 2016
> Medical done proof uploaded and clicked "Information Provided": 14 Oct 2016
> Grant Mail: 15 Nov 2016
> IED: June 2017
> 
> No employment verfication to my knowledge.
> 
> Regards,
> Ajit


Congrats.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555

ajitpandey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am with my 4th employer at the moment. So below is what i submitted.
> 
> 1st company:service letter, reference letter(Role and responsibilities from HR on company letter head)
> 2nd company:service letter, reference letter(Role and responsibilities from HR on company letter head)
> 3rd company: service letter, reference letter(Role and responsibilities from HR on company letter head)
> 4th company(Current company): SD letter, increment letter(5), payslip(total 6(first 3 months, last 3 recent monts), tax form, bank statement, offer letter, employee card)
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> My case was handled by GSM adelaide.
> 
> Regards,
> Ajit


Thanks for your time and explanation. Best of luck for your future endeavors.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane

*PCC timelines*

Dear Experts,
The Indian PCC of my spouse was applied on 7th Nov,2016 in PSK. She renewed her passport recently. The address verification was also done by police after visiting the residence last saturday on 12th nov,2016 and the police personnel asked her to submit docs in police station. We submitted the docs on sunday 13th Nov,2016.

When I called up the regional passport office Mumbai today, they communicated the status to be as "Pending with local police station".

So how much time does it usually take for the PCC to be delivered at PSK?

Regards,
Brane


----------



## peedus

I had my spouse medicals got deferred due to TB tests but is cleared now. Timeline is in my signature.


munish57 said:


> Anybody whose medicals were deffered and 603 TB test apperared and lateron medicals got cleared????


----------



## oracle_engine

*Breaching IED (First entry date) - Help / Suggestion required*

Hi Guys,

Guys, Need your help, my Grant has arrived however IED(First entry Date to Australia) is mentioned as 02/12 just 15 days from today. I sent emails to GSM and Skill migration email addresses as 15/20 days are not enough to prepare and manage the travel to Australia.

In response, I got a letter stating the below. I think this letter states that they won't cancel the Grant even if I go beyond the mentioned date i.e. 02/12. However need your advise :
- To confirm if this content states that it's okay to breach this date i.e. My understanding is correct that there won't be any issue
- In case I need to ask any additional impact of breaching the entry date on the Grant.

I have started a new thread, please respond there with your views :

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...te-help-suggestion-required.html#post11422602


----------



## navdeepsingh

Dear Expats

I need to get a UK PCC done while I'm in India(was there in 2010-2011for more than a year).
The problem is that I have forgotten my National Insurance number.
Has anybody faced such a scenario

Thanks
Navdeep


----------



## goaustralianow

*Gold studded Email*

Dear Fellow members,

Finally I am writting this post expressing my happiness of getting the GRANT 

With the grace of God, I along with my wife and 2 kids got our DIRECT grant today at 06:30am.

Special thanks to Keeda, Vikaschandra, Chopra saab, Jairichi, Pallavi Dhar and all the other fellow members who helped me with all my queries and questions

It took us 130 days to receive a Direct grant. No CO contacts whatsoever. Since I never got any communication from any CO and all this while my case was under "Received"status, therefore not sure where my case was handeled. However i got the Grant letter from Adelaide office so assuming the case was handeled in Adelaide.

Below is my timeline:
263111 - 189 (60 points)
IELTS (L7,R7.5,W7,S8) - 15/04/2016
ACS Submitted - 24/04/2016
ACS +Ve - 05/05/2016
EOI lodged - 05/05/2016
Invitation - 06/07/2016 
PCC - 08/07/2016
VISA lodged - 10/07/2016
Documents Uploaded - 11/07/2016
Medicals Uploaded - 14/07/2016
Application is still in "Received" status
Employment Verification - 01/09/2016
ACS Call - 02/09/2016
Grant - 15/11/2016 :eyebrows:eace::rockon:
Flying - Jan 2017 lane:


----------



## oracle_engine

goaustralianow said:


> Dear Fellow members,
> 
> Finally I am writting this post expressing my happiness of getting the GRANT
> 
> With the grace of God, I along with my wife and 2 kids got our DIRECT grant today at 06:30am.
> 
> It took us 130 days to receive a Direct grant. No CO contacts whatsoever. Since I never got any communication from any CO and all this while my case was under "Received"status, therefore not sure where my case was handeled. However i got the Grant letter from Adelaide office so assuming the case was handeled in Adelaide.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 263111 - 189 (60 points)
> IELTS (L7,R7.5,W7,S8) - 15/04/2016
> ACS Submitted - 24/04/2016
> ACS +Ve - 05/05/2016
> EOI lodged - 05/05/2016
> Invitation - 06/07/2016
> PCC - 08/07/2016
> VISA lodged - 10/07/2016
> Documents Uploaded - 11/07/2016
> Medicals Uploaded - 14/07/2016
> Application is still in "Received" status
> Employment Verification - 01/09/2016
> ACS Call - 02/09/2016
> Grant - 15/11/2016 :eyebrows:eace::rockon:
> Flying - Jan 2017 lane:


Great news ....Congrates  BTW - what date you got as *Must make first entry to Australia* ?


----------



## Mudassar_SM

gonnabeexpat said:


> my immi tracker reports one grant. dude lodged his application on 2nd november got pr today :O


Think He is Engg Technologist and that too an onshore applicant..


----------



## guru1234

Hi ,

You got the grant?


----------



## vikaschandra

goaustralianow said:


> Dear Fellow members,
> 
> Finally I am writting this post expressing my happiness of getting the GRANT
> 
> With the grace of God, I along with my wife and 2 kids got our DIRECT grant today at 06:30am.
> 
> Special thanks to Keeda, Vikaschandra, Chopra saab, Jairichi, Pallavi Dhar and all the other fellow members who helped me with all my queries and questions
> 
> It took us 130 days to receive a Direct grant. No CO contacts whatsoever. Since I never got any communication from any CO and all this while my case was under "Received"status, therefore not sure where my case was handeled. However i got the Grant letter from Adelaide office so assuming the case was handeled in Adelaide.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 263111 - 189 (60 points)
> IELTS (L7,R7.5,W7,S8) - 15/04/2016
> ACS Submitted - 24/04/2016
> ACS +Ve - 05/05/2016
> EOI lodged - 05/05/2016
> Invitation - 06/07/2016
> PCC - 08/07/2016
> VISA lodged - 10/07/2016
> Documents Uploaded - 11/07/2016
> Medicals Uploaded - 14/07/2016
> Application is still in "Received" status
> Employment Verification - 01/09/2016
> ACS Call - 02/09/2016
> Grant - 15/11/2016 :eyebrows:eace::rockon:
> Flying - Jan 2017 lane:


Congratulations Mate. Best wishes for your future endeavor


----------



## jatin1011

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> The Indian PCC of my spouse was applied on 7th Nov,2016 in PSK. She renewed her passport recently. The address verification was also done by police after visiting the residence last saturday on 12th nov,2016 and the police personnel asked her to submit docs in police station. We submitted the docs on sunday 13th Nov,2016.
> 
> When I called up the regional passport office Mumbai today, they communicated the status to be as "Pending with local police station".
> 
> So how much time does it usually take for the PCC to be delivered at PSK?
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


Hi Brane,

Its been only 2 days you submitted the documents. If you are aware where the documents go for validation then go there directly and ask them to check them urgently. I did that but they told me that docs have not been received by them from local police station. So I had to visit local police station again for an update. Usually it takes around 2-3 days to a week post docs submission. Have you subscribed for the SMS alert facility for PCC? If yes then you will get an message like Clear Police Verifcation Report Submitted. After that you can go next day to collect your PCC at PSK.

Regards


----------



## dakshch

Shaivi said:


> Daksh what is your anzocode..how much points you claimed for exp.?is your file with adliede or brisbein...its realy wiered thay someone has to wait so long without any specific reason.
> We have crossed 200+ days no news




263111, GSM Adelaide.
I have claimed 5 points for work ex from just one company. 
There has been no movement since last 345 days. 
Its really frustrating.


----------



## dakshch

Shaivi said:


> Completed 6+ months...status "APPLICATION RICIEVED"




11 and half months. Still under assessment


----------



## dakshch

Amritbains206 said:


> I am asking this because someone on this forum did not supply any third party validation like itr or form16, there was no employment verification and still he got a direct grant..




Its all random. Similar cases take different time to be finalised. Some get a grant in few weeks and some take over an year. You never know what they are looking for or how they go about assessing files.


----------



## goaustralianow

oracle_engine said:


> Great news ....Congrates  BTW - what date you got as *Must make first entry to Australia* ?


Thanks Mate! My IED is July 2017


----------



## nkverma

Hey Guys,

what are the chances for 65 points under 261313 for Visa 189 in getting an invite in the next round. Few days back I placed an EOI and was trying to understand how long it takes to get an ITA so I can start arranging for other stuff like PCC, etc.

Thanks
Nav


----------



## guru1234

yadavtinu said:


> Hey,
> I am filing for visa 189. I have some queries and your guidance is needed on this.
> I am applying as primary applicant and want to add my wife and daughter as secondary applicants. Now the question is, do I have to add my mother and father details as well in family members. If yes, do I have to submit their PCC and Medical as well apart from the fact that they are not intended to migrate?
> Do I have to fill this information in form 80 also?


Hi Yadav,

U got the grant?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

goaustralianow said:


> Dear Fellow members,
> 
> Finally I am writting this post expressing my happiness of getting the GRANT
> 
> With the grace of God, I along with my wife and 2 kids got our DIRECT grant today at 06:30am.
> 
> Special thanks to Keeda, Vikaschandra, Chopra saab, Jairichi, Pallavi Dhar and all the other fellow members who helped me with all my queries and questions
> 
> It took us 130 days to receive a Direct grant. No CO contacts whatsoever. Since I never got any communication from any CO and all this while my case was under "Received"status, therefore not sure where my case was handeled. However i got the Grant letter from Adelaide office so assuming the case was handeled in Adelaide.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 263111 - 189 (60 points)
> IELTS (L7,R7.5,W7,S8) - 15/04/2016
> ACS Submitted - 24/04/2016
> ACS +Ve - 05/05/2016
> EOI lodged - 05/05/2016
> Invitation - 06/07/2016
> PCC - 08/07/2016
> VISA lodged - 10/07/2016
> Documents Uploaded - 11/07/2016
> Medicals Uploaded - 14/07/2016
> Application is still in "Received" status
> Employment Verification - 01/09/2016
> ACS Call - 02/09/2016
> Grant - 15/11/2016 :eyebrows:eace::rockon:
> Flying - Jan 2017 lane:


Congratulations dude also can you tell us what they asked you during the call ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## oracle_engine

goaustralianow said:


> Thanks Mate! My IED is July 2017


Great, so only mine is stuck  ...they called me before 02/12 :-(

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...irst-entry-date-help-suggestion-required.html


----------



## aditya_barca

Hi Guys,

I got the invite recently however have not lodged the visa yet. I thought of doing the medical before lodging the application. I read that we need HAP id for medical. However the letter generated has TRN number. Is it possible do do the test with TRN number? Is there any different process to generate HAP id? Please help.


----------



## yadavtinu

guru1234 said:


> Hi Yadav,
> 
> 
> 
> U got the grant?




No, my application status is still received.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oracle_engine

aditya_barca said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the invite recently however have not lodged the visa yet. I thought of doing the medical before lodging the application. I read that we need HAP id for medical. However the letter generated has TRN number. Is it possible do do the test with TRN number? Is there any different process to generate HAP id? Please help.


No - HAP ID is MUST for medicals. No alternative for generating it, just wait for their PDF invite you will get everything, medicals would be quick


----------



## summy1986

Hello Friends,

Its been 84th day today, and No contact from CO, no CO assignment mail..... I am worried, Application is in received status from day one..... Is it normal or rare..... ??


----------



## goaustralianow

summy1986 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Its been 84th day today, and No contact from CO, no CO assignment mail..... I am worried, Application is in received status from day one..... Is it normal or rare..... ??


Asolutely Normal


----------



## vkakkar

summy1986 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Its been 84th day today, and No contact from CO, no CO assignment mail..... I am worried, Application is in received status from day one..... Is it normal or rare..... ??


What is ANZSCO code?


----------



## oracle_engine

summy1986 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Its been 84th day today, and No contact from CO, no CO assignment mail..... I am worried, Application is in received status from day one..... Is it normal or rare..... ??


Did you hit the Information provided button ?


----------



## sheiky

goaustralianow said:


> Dear Fellow members,
> 
> Finally I am writting this post expressing my happiness of getting the GRANT
> 
> With the grace of God, I along with my wife and 2 kids got our DIRECT grant today at 06:30am.
> 
> Special thanks to Keeda, Vikaschandra, Chopra saab, Jairichi, Pallavi Dhar and all the other fellow members who helped me with all my queries and questions
> 
> It took us 130 days to receive a Direct grant. No CO contacts whatsoever. Since I never got any communication from any CO and all this while my case was under "Received"status, therefore not sure where my case was handeled. However i got the Grant letter from Adelaide office so assuming the case was handeled in Adelaide.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 263111 - 189 (60 points)
> IELTS (L7,R7.5,W7,S8) - 15/04/2016
> ACS Submitted - 24/04/2016
> ACS +Ve - 05/05/2016
> EOI lodged - 05/05/2016
> Invitation - 06/07/2016
> PCC - 08/07/2016
> VISA lodged - 10/07/2016
> Documents Uploaded - 11/07/2016
> Medicals Uploaded - 14/07/2016
> Application is still in "Received" status
> Employment Verification - 01/09/2016
> ACS Call - 02/09/2016
> Grant - 15/11/2016 :eyebrows:eace::rockon:
> Flying - Jan 2017 lane:


Wow. Congrats man. Good Luck Ahead. 
Update the immitracker...


----------



## summy1986

goaustralianow said:


> Asolutely Normal


Thanks for clarification, but I don't see more people in Immitracker with so many days passed without any CO contact... And some people who lodged application after me are getting grants... What is taking so long in my case....


----------



## yadavtinu

oracle_engine said:


> Did you hit the Information provided button ?


Where is the information provided button till there is no request from CO?
I also lodged my visa application and uploaded all documents but there is no such icon to click on.


----------



## summy1986

vkakkar said:


> What is ANZSCO code?


263312 ( Telecom Network Engineer)


----------



## BulletAK

goaustralianow said:


> Dear Fellow members,
> 
> Finally I am writting this post expressing my happiness of getting the GRANT
> 
> With the grace of God, I along with my wife and 2 kids got our DIRECT grant today at 06:30am.
> 
> Special thanks to Keeda, Vikaschandra, Chopra saab, Jairichi, Pallavi Dhar and all the other fellow members who helped me with all my queries and questions
> 
> It took us 130 days to receive a Direct grant. No CO contacts whatsoever. Since I never got any communication from any CO and all this while my case was under "Received"status, therefore not sure where my case was handeled. However i got the Grant letter from Adelaide office so assuming the case was handeled in Adelaide.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 263111 - 189 (60 points)
> IELTS (L7,R7.5,W7,S8) - 15/04/2016
> ACS Submitted - 24/04/2016
> ACS +Ve - 05/05/2016
> EOI lodged - 05/05/2016
> Invitation - 06/07/2016
> PCC - 08/07/2016
> VISA lodged - 10/07/2016
> Documents Uploaded - 11/07/2016
> Medicals Uploaded - 14/07/2016
> Application is still in "Received" status
> Employment Verification - 01/09/2016
> ACS Call - 02/09/2016
> Grant - 15/11/2016 :eyebrows:eace::rockon:
> Flying - Jan 2017 lane:


Many congrats to you on your VISA grant.

Bro, can you clarify what you have mentioned here in details as _ACS Call - 02/09/2016_, can you please elaborate this? Did you had a call from ACS? why at this point?


----------



## summy1986

oracle_engine said:


> Did you hit the Information provided button ?


Which Info provided button, No CO contact here....


----------



## suhaz4

aditya_barca said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the invite recently however have not lodged the visa yet. I thought of doing the medical before lodging the application. I read that we need HAP id for medical. However the letter generated has TRN number. Is it possible do do the test with TRN number? Is there any different process to generate HAP id? Please help.



Fill and submit health declaration details in Immi account.

https://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDo...clarations.pdf

I did medical last week. Not lodged visa yet.


----------



## oracle_engine

yadavtinu said:


> Where is the information provided button till there is no request from CO?
> I also lodged my visa application and uploaded all documents but there is no such icon to click on.


Are you talking about Immi account ? This button is present there. And if you have provided all the docs(COMPLETE) then you don't need to wait for CO's email.


----------



## mandy2137

hi guys,

how are you doing?

My acs letter has been expired and I want to be re-assessed. Problem is that I have a reference letter with old address of the company, and my company has relocated at any other place. Can I apply for assessment with old addressed reference letter?

Appreciate your response.


----------



## MonicaK

goaustralianow said:


> Dear Fellow members,
> 
> Finally I am writting this post expressing my happiness of getting the GRANT
> 
> With the grace of God, I along with my wife and 2 kids got our DIRECT grant today at 06:30am.
> 
> Special thanks to Keeda, Vikaschandra, Chopra saab, Jairichi, Pallavi Dhar and all the other fellow members who helped me with all my queries and questions
> 
> It took us 130 days to receive a Direct grant. No CO contacts whatsoever. Since I never got any communication from any CO and all this while my case was under "Received"status, therefore not sure where my case was handeled. However i got the Grant letter from Adelaide office so assuming the case was handeled in Adelaide.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 263111 - 189 (60 points)
> IELTS (L7,R7.5,W7,S8) - 15/04/2016
> ACS Submitted - 24/04/2016
> ACS +Ve - 05/05/2016
> EOI lodged - 05/05/2016
> Invitation - 06/07/2016
> PCC - 08/07/2016
> VISA lodged - 10/07/2016
> Documents Uploaded - 11/07/2016
> Medicals Uploaded - 14/07/2016
> Application is still in "Received" status
> Employment Verification - 01/09/2016
> ACS Call - 02/09/2016
> Grant - 15/11/2016 :eyebrows:eace::rockon:
> Flying - Jan 2017 lane:


Congrats mate.. You really can GoAustraliaNow


----------



## aditya_barca

suhaz4 said:


> Fill and submit health declaration details in Immi account.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDo...clarations.pdf
> 
> I did medical last week. Not lodged visa yet.


Thanks Suhaz, yes I did that and then came a link to print the application form which needs tobe given at medical center. However, the form does not have any HAP id but a TRN number. Do they mail the HAP id later?


----------



## summy1986

oracle_engine said:


> Are you talking about Immi account ? This button is present there. And if you have provided all the docs(COMPLETE) then you don't need to wait for CO's email.


Yes, we are talking about immi account, but my application is in "Received" status.... Where is this "Info Provided" button .....??
CO not contacted yet


----------



## oracle_engine

summy1986 said:


> Yes, we are talking about immi account, but my application is in "Received" status.... Where is this "Info Provided" button .....??
> CO not contacted yet


PM me ur email id, I can send you the screenshot


----------



## psheetal_12

goaustralianow said:


> Dear Fellow members,
> 
> Finally I am writting this post expressing my happiness of getting the GRANT
> 
> With the grace of God, I along with my wife and 2 kids got our DIRECT grant today at 06:30am.
> 
> Special thanks to Keeda, Vikaschandra, Chopra saab, Jairichi, Pallavi Dhar and all the other fellow members who helped me with all my queries and questions
> 
> It took us 130 days to receive a Direct grant. No CO contacts whatsoever. Since I never got any communication from any CO and all this while my case was under "Received"status, therefore not sure where my case was handeled. However i got the Grant letter from Adelaide office so assuming the case was handeled in Adelaide.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 263111 - 189 (60 points)
> IELTS (L7,R7.5,W7,S8) - 15/04/2016
> ACS Submitted - 24/04/2016
> ACS +Ve - 05/05/2016
> EOI lodged - 05/05/2016
> Invitation - 06/07/2016
> PCC - 08/07/2016
> VISA lodged - 10/07/2016
> Documents Uploaded - 11/07/2016
> Medicals Uploaded - 14/07/2016
> Application is still in "Received" status
> Employment Verification - 01/09/2016
> ACS Call - 02/09/2016
> Grant - 15/11/2016 :eyebrows:eace::rockon:
> Flying - Jan 2017 lane:


Congratulations and All the best !!


----------



## guru1234

u have applied through agent?


----------



## yadavtinu

Do I have to click any icon after uploading all documents and confirming the same?
My application status is received and I have two messages that your fee paid and application submitted. 
Oracle engine put me in confused state and I am thinking that did I miss something. so please help.


----------



## roshand79

yadavtinu said:


> Do I have to click any icon after uploading all documents and confirming the same?
> My application status is received and I have two messages that your fee paid and application submitted.
> Oracle engine put me in confused state and I am thinking that did I miss something. so please help.




Unless you have received any contact from CO and Co requests for any documents you will not see the option button 'Information provided'


----------



## yadavtinu

roshand79 said:


> Unless you have received any contact from CO and Co requests for any documents you will not see the option button 'Information provided'


It means everything is good. I did all things right. I had to confirm only while uploading documents and nothing else.


----------



## roshand79

yadavtinu said:


> It means everything is good. I did all things right. I had to confirm only while uploading documents and nothing else.




Yes


----------



## yadavtinu

roshand79 said:


> Yes


OK, Thanks for your help.


----------



## uday63

Hi Guys,

Just a quick question.

How does one know if CO wants more information or has any questions?

Does the application status change from Received?

Do we get an email in mailbox of immi account?

Or We get an email notification to our personal mail ID?

Regards,
Uday

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## oracle_engine

uday63 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a quick question.
> 
> How does one know if CO wants more information or has any questions?
> 
> Does the application status change from Received?
> 
> Do we get an email in mailbox of immi account?
> 
> Or We get an email notification to our personal mail ID?
> 
> Regards,
> Uday
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


1. CO sends an email on your registered email id
2. Your Immi account also has the same notification

All the Best


----------



## oracle_engine

oracle_engine said:


> 1. CO sends an email on your registered email id
> 2. Your Immi account also has the same notification
> 
> All the Best


But one more thing, CO would not act as a guide as to he won't say that this is the right time to press the button : Information provided. That call has to me made by ourselves.

But yes if there is any issues in document like missing document / poor quality of scan(Happened in my case), they mail us.


----------



## uday63

oracle_engine said:


> But one more thing, CO would not act as a guide as to he won't say that this is the right time to press the button : Information provided. That call has to me made by ourselves.
> 
> But yes if there is any issues in document like missing document / poor quality of scan(Happened in my case), they mail us.


Thanks mate!

Application status also changes from Received?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## goaustralianow

sheiky said:


> Wow. Congrats man. Good Luck Ahead.
> Update the immitracker...


Thanks mate!


----------



## goaustralianow

summy1986 said:


> Thanks for clarification, but I don't see more people in Immitracker with so many days passed without any CO contact... And some people who lodged application after me are getting grants... What is taking so long in my case....


I am among one of those few people. Statis changed from Received to Finalized today


----------



## goaustralianow

BulletAK said:


> Many congrats to you on your VISA grant.
> 
> Bro, can you clarify what you have mentioned here in details as _ACS Call - 02/09/2016_, can you please elaborate this? Did you had a call from ACS? why at this point?


Correction - It's AHC call. I had this call on 2nd Sept.


----------



## goaustralianow

MonicaK said:


> Congrats mate.. You really can GoAustraliaNow


Yes I can :bump2:. Thank you


----------



## goaustralianow

psheetal_12 said:


> Congratulations and All the best !!


Thank you mate!


----------



## Imxohail

Hi Seniors,

I lodged visa on 25th August,2016.
CO contacted on 22nd September,2016.
Responded on 6th October,20016.

Looking at the trend mostly there are _DIRECT GRANTS_. Which makes my case weaker.

My questions:
* *Does calling them or filling the feedback form is of any help ?*
* *Any expected time to Grant.*

Regards,


----------



## oracle_engine

Imxohail said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I lodged visa on 25th August,2016.
> CO contacted on 22nd September,2016.
> Responded on 6th October,20016.
> 
> Looking at the trend mostly there are _DIRECT GRANTS_. Which makes my case weaker.
> 
> My questions:
> * *Does calling them or filling the feedback form is of any help ?*
> * *Any expected time to Grant.*
> 
> Regards,


- Oh no not at all, CO mailed me thrice for documents......then finally once I pressed the button Information provided, they sent me within a month. so Contact of CO doesn't have a relation with case's strength.

- The best way is mailing them

- As I mentioned, I was granted within a month of providing all the Info so it depends when they get COMPLETE docs from you. After providing all the docs, I believe that my employment verification might not have been done.....

So All the Best and be


----------



## Imxohail

oracle_engine said:


> - Oh no not at all, CO mailed me thrice for documents......then finally once I pressed the button Information provided, they sent me within a month. so Contact of CO doesn't have a relation with case's strength.
> 
> - The best way is mailing them
> 
> - As I mentioned, I was granted within a month of providing all the Info so it depends when they get COMPLETE docs from you. After providing all the docs, I believe that my employment verification might not have been done.....
> 
> So All the Best and be


Thank you for the reply,.

Should I mail the CO team or fill the feedback form ? 

Regards,


----------



## oracle_engine

uday63 said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Application status also changes from Received?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Yes, When I pressed Information provided button, my status became something like this : _Application under assessment_ and now it's *Finalized*


----------



## oracle_engine

Imxohail said:


> Thank you for the reply,.
> 
> Should I mail the CO team or fill the feedback form ?
> 
> Regards,



Whatever you feel like, However I have understood that Mailing is the best option.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

oracle_engine said:


> Yes, When I pressed Information provided button, my status became something like this : _Application under assessment_ and now it's *Finalized*


Dude you got grant congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## singhexpat20

Can you please tell are the below things necessary for visa documents ?

Do I need to get all the documents notarized ?
Is Birth certificate compulsory ?
Are forms Form 80,1221,1276 necessary ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## summy1986

That's great.... Congrats....

What questions they have asked you on call ?

.


----------



## jeyam_555

aditya_barca said:


> Thanks Suhaz, yes I did that and then came a link to print the application form which needs tobe given at medical center. However, the form does not have any HAP id but a TRN number. Do they mail the HAP id later?


If you refer the last page of pdf for which link provided earlier, you can find organise health examinations, if you refer that link, a referral letter for each applicant would be generated with HAP id. 

https://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDocuments/Documents/guidelines-my-health-declarations.pdf
My health declarations


----------



## aussiedream87

singhexpat20 said:


> Can you please tell are the below things necessary for visa documents ?
> 
> Do I need to get all the documents notarized ?
> Is Birth certificate compulsory ?
> Are forms Form 80,1221,1276 necessary ?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Do I need to get all the documents notarized ? -* Colour scan copies are enough*
Is Birth certificate compulsory ? - *If you dont have its fine. You can show any national ID, 10 Marks card.*
Are forms Form 80,1221,1276 necessary ? *Form 80, 1221 are front loaded. 1276 not required as far as I know.*


----------



## gonnabeexpat

3 hours to go, wish you all speedy grants.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iqbal001

Hi All,

I have received grant for 189 visa. I applied as single and am about to get married in coming month. I wish to go there along with my wife. Please advise how I can process visa for her now. My IED is 15th June, 2017 so there is enough time to process visa for her.

Please guide. Thanks.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Iqbal001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received grant for 189 visa. I applied as single and am about to get married in coming month. I wish to go there along with my wife. Please advise how I can process visa for her now. My IED is 15th June, 2017 so there is enough time to process visa for her.
> 
> Please guide. Thanks.


Congratulation your job code and time line ? Also when did you receive the grant?.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nishesh.koirala

Finally, got the grant yesterday ..!! Thanks to all of you for this speedy grant within a month ..!! Vikas deserves special mention. Keep up the good work all of you ..! Will be here supporting and providing valuable feeeback.


----------



## rahularora14

Is there any way to contact DIBP??


----------



## amanchhina33

nishesh.koirala said:


> Finally, got the grant yesterday ..!! Thanks to all of you for this speedy grant within a month ..!! Vikas deserves special mention. Keep up the good work all of you ..! Will be here supporting and providing valuable feeeback.




how about your timeline could you please tell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

No grants for me today 😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Priyavl

We still have another 4 hours for Australia to close their day. Right?


----------



## Beeka

*Which forms to fill*

Dear members,

Can anybody please guide me about the forms to fill while lodging my visa.
Form 80
Form 1221 (I suppose this form is for off shore applicants, is that right? or do on shores also have to fill?)

Any other form that I need to fill and upload besides form 80. 

I have already extracted the general documents from my previous country (Passport, Birth, Education and employment etc.) 
I need to know what kind of documents from AUSTRALIA will be required (I am living here from the last 3 years. Study + job)

Any help please.


----------



## Abubakr

Priyavl said:


> We still have another 4 hours for Australia to close their day. Right?


How r u calculating it guys ???, they start work at 9am and finish at 4pm i guess

Which is approximately from 10pm to 6am GMT


----------



## tk123

Beeka said:


> Dear members,
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody please guide me about the forms to fill while lodging my visa.
> 
> Form 80
> 
> Form 1221 (I suppose this form is for off shore applicants, is that right? or do on shores also have to fill?)
> 
> 
> 
> Any other form that I need to fill and upload besides form 80.
> 
> 
> 
> I have already extracted the general documents from my previous country (Passport, Birth, Education and employment etc.)
> 
> I need to know what kind of documents from AUSTRALIA will be required (I am living here from the last 3 years. Study + job)
> 
> 
> 
> Any help please.




in my case, CO has requested Form 80 for myself and wife but form 1221 for only me.

Also check if there are any translations required, as they cab only happen from a NaATI certified translator. 

hope this helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

goaustralianow said:


> Correction - It's AHC call. I had this call on 2nd Sept.


Thanks for your clarification bro.

Can you please elaborate why you had a AHC call? What did they ask you? etc

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## rahularora14

Can some one tell is it possible if you are holding tourist visa for Australia.DIBP wont issue you grant unless ur tourist visa get expires?

Is there any way to contact DIBP a part from mails.

Thanks


----------



## coffee123

Finally got my grant today  after ~103 days of applying for VISA. This forum helped me a lot throughout the process.
My case was with Brisbane GSM. The fear of unknown while waiting was not easy to bear. I had all doc submitted (all genuine) but still it took this long where as I could see other people getting grant in as early as 10 days (direct) to 30 days.
Wishing every applicant all the best - keep the faith and patience.


----------



## aussiedream87

rahularora14 said:


> Can some one tell is it possible if you are holding tourist visa for Australia.DIBP wont issue you grant unless ur tourist visa get expires?
> 
> Is there any way to contact DIBP a part from mails.
> 
> Thanks


As far as I know its has nothing to do with your tourist visa.


----------



## rahularora14

Thanks...do u have any information how we can contact DIBP ,apart from mails.


----------



## tk123

singhexpat20 said:


> Can you please tell are the below things necessary for visa documents ?
> 
> Do I need to get all the documents notarized ?
> Is Birth certificate compulsory ?
> Are forms Form 80,1221,1276 necessary ?
> 
> Thanks in advance




i have read contradicting feedback on notarizing. the letter from my CO mentions certified copies for a few documents. i have both notarized and original scans but havent uploaded yet. waiting for clarity.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

rahularora14 said:


> Can some one tell is it possible if you are holding tourist visa for Australia.DIBP wont issue you grant unless ur tourist visa get expires?
> 
> Is there any way to contact DIBP a part from mails.
> 
> Thanks


If you have a PR application in progress it is near to impossible to get a visitor visa. A visitor visa has no impact on your PR application unless you did some bad things in Australia.


----------



## shaancm

coffee123 said:


> Finally got my grant today  after ~103 days of applying for VISA. This forum helped me a lot throughout the process.
> My case was with Brisbane GSM. The fear of unknown while waiting was not easy to bear. I had all doc submitted (all genuine) but still it took this long where as I could see other people getting grant in as early as 10 days (direct) to 30 days.
> Wishing every applicant all the best - keep the faith and patience.




Congrats .. all the best
Shaan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

tk123 said:


> i have read contradicting feedback on notarizing. the letter from my CO mentions certified copies for a few documents. i have both notarized and original scans but havent uploaded yet. waiting for clarity.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is always better to upload certified or notarized documents. If asked by CO provide the same.


----------



## roshand79

coffee123 said:


> Finally got my grant today  after ~103 days of applying for VISA. This forum helped me a lot throughout the process.
> My case was with Brisbane GSM. The fear of unknown while waiting was not easy to bear. I had all doc submitted (all genuine) but still it took this long where as I could see other people getting grant in as early as 10 days (direct) to 30 days.
> Wishing every applicant all the best - keep the faith and patience.




Congrats!!! What's your job code and timeline


----------



## rahularora14

jairichi said:


> rahularora14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can some one tell is it possible if you are holding tourist visa for Australia.DIBP wont issue you grant unless ur tourist visa get expires?
> 
> Is there any way to contact DIBP a part from mails.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a PR application in progress it is near to impossible to get a visitor visa. A visitor visa has no impact on your PR application unless you did some bad things in Australia.
Click to expand...


Hi I got tourist visa after being a part of PR application My job code 231215:Ship officer
In our case we have to fly to Australia to give exams to complete our Assessment and all the verification of job is done by Australia authorities.

Is there any one on this thread with samejob code.

Ship officer or ship master

Thanks


----------



## aussiedream87

coffee123 said:


> Finally got my grant today  after ~103 days of applying for VISA. This forum helped me a lot throughout the process.
> My case was with Brisbane GSM. The fear of unknown while waiting was not easy to bear. I had all doc submitted (all genuine) but still it took this long where as I could see other people getting grant in as early as 10 days (direct) to 30 days.
> Wishing every applicant all the best - keep the faith and patience.


Congratulations mate


----------



## nkverma

Congrats to all who got grants recently. I was wondering if there is a page with estimated timelines between final document submission date by a candidate and the grant date + IED so we can have some kind of estimation.


----------



## sowmiya_syd

We have lodged our Visa on 30th Oct 2016 for Analyst Programmer (Onshore)

Lodged all the documents (all possible) and also medicals is done.

No CO contact yet..

Has any one who applied around the same time had CO assignment ? Any idea on the timeline for case assignment ?


----------



## drabhicool

*Got the grant*



drabhicool said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been following this forum thread for a while now. I have seen a lot of people losing their sanity in trying to figure out why their particular cases have got delayed. People have got various reasons in their mind: employment verification/spouse's medicals or qualifications/police checks from their native countries/their nominated occuption etc. So, I thought about writing today (my first post), and share my details with you all to help dispel some myths and try to reiterate what most of the senior moderators have been saying to many people individually.
> 
> Guys, I am an onshore applicant. In fact, I have been in Australia from last 8 years. I did all my tertiary education in Australia (Bachelors, Honours and PhD-Medical Nanotechnology), am currently employed as a Postdoc Researcher in a decent Australian University (though not claiming any points from this), achieved a score of 90 in all modules of PTE, am married to an Australian citizen (not claiming any points from this either), and applied for the 189 visa as a Medical Physicist with 75 points on 13 May. I was asked by the CO to upload Form 80 and my resume on 24 May, which I did by 26th. And since then I have heard nothing.
> 
> When I applied, I thought of my case as being very strong and was expecting a grant in a short time as most of us do (or did). But it didn't happen. I have called the GSM twice over this time and sent them an email as well to enquire a few things. I was always told that nothing needs to be done, it's all about waiting. So, here I am. Waiting, like a lot of you are, and getting along with my life.
> 
> As you would notice, a lot of general perceptions of getting delays do not apply in my case. I am not an accountant, don't need employment verification, don't need to have my spouse's medicals/english tests etc. But still my case has been delayed.
> 
> Now, I know that everybody has different priorities in life, but all I am trying to say is that let's try and focus on other important things in life, instead of wasting our time and energy on figuring out the possible reasons for delay. As Glenn McGrath says "let's just control the controllables and leave the rest to destiny".
> 
> Good luck!
> Regards,
> Abhishek


Hey Guys, 

I finally received the grant today. 

Thanks for keeping me motivated in the past 6 months. I, unfortunately, discovered this forum after applying my visa and after receiving CO's request. Otherwise I would have submitted Form 80 and my resume along with my application. Anyway, better late than never, I guess. 

Before signing off, I would like to re-emphasize that most of the general perceptions of the possible reasons behind getting delays in grants did not apply in my case (please read my previous post (quoted) for details). But I still had to wait about 6 months for the grant. So, please try and utilise your time and energy elsewhere. 

Thanks again and all the best with your applications.

Regards,
Abhishek

Here is my timeline:

Skilled Assessment from ACPSEM: applied in Feb 2016, received in May 2016
PTE: 90/90/90/90
Visa Lodge: 13 May with 75 points (no points claimed for work experience or Australian partner)
Information requested: 24 May (Form 80 and my resume)
Information provided: 26 May
Visa grant notice: 16 November


----------



## yadavtinu

sowmiya_syd said:


> We have lodged our Visa on 30th Oct 2016 for Analyst Programmer (Onshore)
> 
> Lodged all the documents (all possible) and also medicals is done.
> 
> No CO contact yet..
> 
> Has any one who applied around the same time had CO assignment ? Any idea on the timeline for case assignment ?


I applied on 29th OCT but no CO is yet assigned.


----------



## engr.asadbutt

Iqbal001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received grant for 189 visa. I applied as single and am about to get married in coming month. I wish to go there along with my wife. Please advise how I can process visa for her now. My IED is 15th June, 2017 so there is enough time to process visa for her.
> 
> Please guide. Thanks.


Congrats IQBAL (Y)


----------



## gonnabeexpat

my immitracker reports 2 grants dude. one dude lodged his app on nov 2 and got grant today.
:'(


----------



## andreyx108b

Manan008 said:


> 7 weeks completed.Application still in receive status.
> 
> Getting annoyed and frustrated now.




Cmon! You will hear soon  i am sure!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## engr.asadbutt

gonnabeexpat said:


> my immitracker reports 2 grants dude. one dude lodged his app on nov 2 and got grant today.
> :'(



Is That a direct grant ? Or CO something from Him/Her ?


----------



## tk123

jairichi said:


> It is always better to upload certified or notarized documents. If asked by CO provide the same.




thanks for feedback. 

Just to share for others, in the doc req I recieved from CO, it specifically mentions for certain documents (such as birth crrtuficates, passports, etc --- in short the ones issued by gov/institutions) to be certified copies. In the same doc CO also mentions that all documents have to be uploaded --- so as I understand, he wouldnt have expected me to be showing up with hard copies for submission hence giving an optional certified route. 

Hence, I got color copies certified for all such documents --- however the flipside, certain pictures which were scanned, printed and scanned again, are not so clear now. lets see how it goes. I was planning to add certified and original scans in a single document to ensure that they are clear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sowmiya_syd

engr.asadbutt said:


> Is That a direct grant ? Or CO something from Him/Her ?



Lucky guy !..Direct grant it was


----------



## gonnabeexpat

engr.asadbutt said:


> Is That a direct grant ? Or CO something from Him/Her ?


Direct grant


----------



## guru1234

imrankhanthk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for the 189 visa on 11 Oct 2016, Occupation – Mechanical Engineer.
> I submitted all docs expect my spouse PCC and Health, will do the same at the earliest.
> 
> Can somebody please let me know when and how I will come to know that my CO has been allotted? I will get mail ?
> And what’s the average processing time ?
> 
> Quick reply is highly appreciated
> 
> Imran.


Hi Imran..

Do u get the grant?


----------



## summy1986

yadavtinu said:


> I applied on 29th OCT but no CO is yet assigned.


If you have provided all docs then you might not be contacted by any CO. Its been 85 days in my case, nothing received yet. Wait wait and wait... thats all we can do... good luck...


----------



## gonnabeexpat

guru1234 said:


> Hi Imran..
> 
> Do u get the grant?


Did you even read his post ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## roshand79

gonnabeexpat said:


> Did you even read his post ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

imrankhanthk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I applied for the 189 visa on 11 Oct 2016, Occupation – Mechanical Engineer.
> 
> I submitted all docs expect my spouse PCC and Health, will do the same at the earliest.
> 
> 
> 
> Can somebody please let me know when and how I will come to know that my CO has been allotted? I will get mail ?
> 
> And what’s the average processing time ?
> 
> 
> 
> Quick reply is highly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> Imran.




i submitted on 28-Oct and got CO allotted last tuesday. so there is no hard and fast allotment lead time. 

it comes over email.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uday63

Guys,

Want to share this news. 

I got the visa grant today for me and spouse.

Visa Lodged: 2nd Nov,2016
Visa Granted: 16th Nov 2016.
IED:13th Oct 2017

Rest of the details are in signature 

Very happy to get the grant in 2 weeks.I believe documentation is the key.

Many thanks to the people in the forum for their valuable and timely suggestions.Your support has been immense 

I pray everybody gets their Visa soon.




Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamsanj

uday63 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Want to share this news.
> 
> I got the visa grant today for me and spouse.
> 
> Visa Lodged: 2nd Nov,2016
> Visa Granted: 16th Nov 2016.
> IED:13th Oct 2017
> 
> Rest of the details are in signature
> 
> Very happy to get the grant in 2 weeks.I believe documentation is the key.
> 
> Many thanks to the people in the forum for their valuable and timely suggestions.Your support has been immense
> 
> I pray everybody gets their Visa soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Congrats Uday,.

Thats super duper quick.


----------



## Shaivi

Its chef 351311


----------



## maxibawa

uday63 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Want to share this news.
> 
> I got the visa grant today for me and spouse.
> 
> Visa Lodged: 2nd Nov,2016
> Visa Granted: 16th Nov 2016.
> IED:13th Oct 2017
> 
> Rest of the details are in signature
> 
> Very happy to get the grant in 2 weeks.I believe documentation is the key.
> 
> Many thanks to the people in the forum for their valuable and timely suggestions.Your support has been immense
> 
> I pray everybody gets their Visa soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Congratulations....

Just one question, had u submitted proofs for entire employment or just for the period that was marked as relevant.


----------



## vikaskamboj

*Doubts: 189*



uday63 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Want to share this news.
> 
> I got the visa grant today for me and spouse.
> 
> Visa Lodged: 2nd Nov,2016
> Visa Granted: 16th Nov 2016.
> IED:13th Oct 2017
> 
> Rest of the details are in signature
> 
> Very happy to get the grant in 2 weeks.I believe documentation is the key.
> 
> Many thanks to the people in the forum for their valuable and timely suggestions.Your support has been immense
> 
> I pray everybody gets their Visa soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hi Uday

I'm Vikas, category: 2613. Can you please help me with following doubts?

1. PCC - You got it even before creating EOI and getting invitation?
2. PCC - Did you get it from passport office or DC office?
3. PCC - Do you have a clue for: if I belong to city1 (all proofs carry address of city1) but currently live in city2 to for job (have postpaid bill for address of city2), which place should I get PCC for?
4. There's no option to attach documents in EOI. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
5. Which document did you pass for proof of age.
6. Which parts of body are tested in medical exam?

Thanks


--------------------------------
Points score: 70 (age: 30 + Edu: 15 + Exp. 5 + Lang: 20)
EOI DOE: 16 Nov. 2016
Category: 2613
Subcategory: 261313 (Software Engineer)


----------



## uday63

maxibawa said:


> Congratulations....
> 
> Just one question, had u submitted proofs for entire employment or just for the period that was marked as relevant.


For the entire duration.

I provided maximum documentation for the employment.

Form16(all years)
Payslips(all months)
Bank Statement(whole duration)
Employment Documents(offer letter,hike letter,promotion letter,relieving letter,experience letter)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

uday63 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Want to share this news.
> 
> I got the visa grant today for me and spouse.
> 
> Visa Lodged: 2nd Nov,2016
> Visa Granted: 16th Nov 2016.
> IED:13th Oct 2017
> 
> Rest of the details are in signature
> 
> Very happy to get the grant in 2 weeks.I believe documentation is the key.
> 
> Many thanks to the people in the forum for their valuable and timely suggestions.Your support has been immense
> 
> I pray everybody gets their Visa soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Congratulations dude. I lodged my app on oct 1 and it is still in received status. no offense but seeing people who lodged their application after me getting grant feels like being punched in the gut :'(. All the best for your future endeavors


----------



## Shaivi

Going to complete7 months of visa lodge on. 18 th of this month..no grant..no news.only frustration,pain ,depression ,failoure


----------



## BHPS

uday63 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Want to share this news.
> 
> I got the visa grant today for me and spouse.
> 
> Visa Lodged: 2nd Nov,2016
> Visa Granted: 16th Nov 2016.
> IED:13th Oct 2017
> 
> Rest of the details are in signature
> 
> Very happy to get the grant in 2 weeks.I believe documentation is the key.
> 
> Many thanks to the people in the forum for their valuable and timely suggestions.Your support has been immense
> 
> I pray everybody gets their Visa soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Congratulations and Good Luck for future


----------



## gonnabeexpat

uday63 said:


> For the entire duration.
> 
> I provided maximum documentation for the employment.
> 
> Form16(all years)
> Payslips(all months)
> Bank Statement(whole duration)
> Employment Documents(offer letter,hike letter,promotion letter,relieving letter,experience letter)
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


During employment how companies did you jum?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

guys for previous company where i worked for 4 years , i gave form 16 for 3 years, ITR and Form 26AS along with Satutory declaration, relieving letter, experience letter and Reference letter on company letter head by HR and last 2 months payslips. this is enough right?


----------



## rahularora14

hi can any one help me how to contact GSM Adelaide. As there numbers are no longer in use.

Are there any other numbers to get in touch with them.


----------



## munish57

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations dude. I lodged my app on oct 1 and it is still in received status. no offense but seeing people who lodged their application after me getting grant feels like being punched in the gut :'(. All the best for your future endeavors


Received doesnot mean that they are not viewing your application.
they only mail and Change Status when they Need aome info


----------



## Abubakr

Finally after 130 days waiting guys i got the visa grant today

I cant believe i finally got it ^_^


----------



## munish57

gonnabeexpat said:


> guys for previous company where i worked for 4 years , i gave form 16 for 3 years, ITR and Form 26AS along with Satutory declaration, relieving letter, experience letter and Reference letter on company letter head by HR and last 2 months payslips. this is enough right?


If Possible attach 3 pay Slips of each year and bank account Statement showing that salary was deposited in your bank account.


----------



## uday63

gonnabeexpat said:


> During employment how companies did you jum?


I worked for 3 different companies during these 8 years

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## munish57

Abubakr said:


> Finally after 130 days waiting guys i got the visa grant today
> 
> I cant believe i finally got it ^_^


Congrats!


----------



## BHPS

gonnabeexpat said:


> guys for previous company where i worked for 4 years , i gave form 16 for 3 years, ITR and Form 26AS along with Satutory declaration, relieving letter, experience letter and Reference letter on company letter head by HR and last 2 months payslips. this is enough right?



I have given Salary slips whatever i had (nearly all months,and all the bank statements of last 10 years) showing salary credited(especially for primary applicant), though 1 each quarter should suffice but as safer side we uploaded all. All ITRs, All Bank statements, All Salary slips, Experience letter on company letterhead and SD for previous companies.


----------



## munish57

rahularora14 said:


> hi can any one help me how to contact GSM Adelaide. As there numbers are no longer in use.
> 
> Are there any other numbers to get in touch with them.


+61 1300364 613
But no benefit to call them.
they will tell u same Status as in immiaccount.
i called today morning after waiting for 35 minutes they answered me but told nothing which i was not knowing.


----------



## lucas.wszolek

Guys,

For some period, while I was in a cultural exchange in Ireland, I had a job (housekeeper) for a couple of months which is not related at all to my occupation (my student visa there allowed study and work). I don’t know if I should include this in the Form 80 (as it’s not related to my occupation) or if I omit it. Do I need to provide something or just mention it in the form? Should I update my CV as well? I don’t see if it’s important as it’s not related to my occupation, that’s why I didn’t include in the form 80 as well as in the CV.

Moreover, I didn't mention this housekeeper job when I got assessed by EA.


----------



## BulletAK

Abubakr said:


> Finally after 130 days waiting guys i got the visa grant today
> 
> I cant believe i finally got it ^_^


Many congrats to you


----------



## holdon

rahularora14 said:


> Hi I got tourist visa after being a part of PR application My job code 231215:Ship officer
> In our case we have to fly to Australia to give exams to complete our Assessment and all the verification of job is done by Australia authorities.
> 
> Is there any one on this thread with samejob code.
> 
> Ship officer or ship master
> 
> Thanks


Are you saying First you applied for PR and then in the meantime applied for tourist visa?

Did the tourist visa in any way effected PR process?


----------



## psheetal_12

oracle_engine said:


> - Oh no not at all, CO mailed me thrice for documents......then finally once I pressed the button Information provided, they sent me within a month. so Contact of CO doesn't have a relation with case's strength.
> 
> - The best way is mailing them
> 
> - As I mentioned, I was granted within a month of providing all the Info so it depends when they get COMPLETE docs from you. After providing all the docs, I believe that my employment verification might not have been done.....
> 
> So All the Best and be


Which email id do you use to communicate to CO, I have never got any response other than the automated one.


----------



## Abubakr

BulletAK said:


> Many congrats to you



Thanks guys, and i hope all who is waiting for it, get it soon


----------



## munish57

lucas.wszolek said:


> Guys,
> 
> For some period, while I was in a cultural exchange in Ireland, I had a job (housekeeper) for a couple of months which is not related at all to my occupation (my student visa there allowed study and work). I don’t know if I should include this in the Form 80 (as it’s not related to my occupation) or if I omit it. Do I need to provide something or just mention it in the form? Should I update my CV as well? I don’t see if it’s important as it’s not related to my occupation, that’s why I didn’t include in the form 80 as well as in the CV.
> 
> Moreover, I didn't mention this housekeeper job when I got assessed by EA.


mention it but be sure that u have not claimed Points for that employment.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

BHPS said:


> I have given Salary slips whatever i had (nearly all months,and all the bank statements of last 10 years) showing salary credited(especially for primary applicant), though 1 each quarter should suffice but as safer side we uploaded all. All ITRs, All Bank statements, All Salary slips, Experience letter on company letterhead and SD for previous companies.


Bro, i have only mentioned the last held designation in my previous company. whereas for a 6months i was a trainee and then became a engineer and then analyst. would it be fine if i upload payslip which contains designation that are not mentioned in skill assessment report and application?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Abubakr said:


> Thanks guys, and i hope all who is waiting for it, get it soon


Congratulations Abubakr


----------



## tecolima

Hi fellows,

I am here to share the good news with you. 58 days after I lodge my application, I've been granted with the 189 visa. 
The famous "golden e-mail" was in my mailbox in the morning of Nov 15th, Brazilian time. 
I cannot describe how happy I feel. I have been dreaming about that for 10 years, since I liked in Sydney for 8 months for an English course. 

Lisa, from Adelaide team took my case since the beginning. 

I wish those still waiting to receive the grant very soon. You all have worked for it, not only in the process. 

Thanks for everybody who is part of this forum, asking ans answering questions. I'll keep active here to try to help share my experience. Let's help each other!

Cheers!


----------



## BHPS

gonnabeexpat said:


> Bro, i have only mentioned the last held designation in my previous company. whereas for a 6months i was a trainee and then became a engineer and then analyst. would it be fine if i upload payslip which contains designation that are not mentioned in skill assessment report and application?


Absolutely, If you are claiming points for that period.


----------



## lucas.wszolek

munish57 said:


> mention it but be sure that u have not claimed Points for that employment.


No, I not claimed at all. I was a housekeeper in Ireland. But got that job just to survive. I am production engineer. There was no way to claim points including this job in Ireland.

But I believe it's important to mention that in the Form 80. 

Thanks mate!


----------



## rahularora14

munish57 said:


> rahularora14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi can any one help me how to contact GSM Adelaide. As there numbers are no longer in use.
> 
> Are there any other numbers to get in touch with them.
> 
> 
> 
> +61 1300364 613
> But no benefit to call them.
> they will tell u same Status as in immiaccount.
> i called today morning after waiting for 35 minutes they answered me but told nothing which i was not knowing.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the revert.I hope i will get some answers.


----------



## rahularora14

holdon said:


> rahularora14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I got tourist visa after being a part of PR application My job code 231215:Ship officer
> In our case we have to fly to Australia to give exams to complete our Assessment and all the verification of job is done by Australia authorities.
> 
> Is there any one on this thread with samejob code.
> 
> Ship officer or ship master
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying First you applied for PR and then in the meantime applied for tourist visa?
> 
> Did the tourist visa in any way effected PR process?
Click to expand...

Yes going to Australia was a part of my Process and it hasnt affected my process.
I am waiting for my grant only.


----------



## holdon

rahularora14 said:


> Yes going to Australia was a part of my Process and it hasnt affected my process.
> I am waiting for my grant only.


That is awesome dude!

I asked previously to fellow members and they advised against doing it, but now you have boosted my confidence to apply for tourist visa subclass 600 while I have already applied for 189 back in April 2016

Anyone else wanna shed light on this issue since most will be travelling to OZ ultimately.


----------



## rahularora14

holdon said:


> rahularora14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes going to Australia was a part of my Process and it hasnt affected my process.
> I am waiting for my grant only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is awesome dude!
> 
> I asked previously to fellow members and they advised against doing it, but now you have boosted my confidence to apply for tourist visa subclass 600 while I have already applied for 189 back in April 2016
> 
> Anyone else wanna shed light on this issue since most will be travelling to OZ ultimately.
Click to expand...

Well my tourist visa is still valid and i can still visit Australia any time till my tourist visa expires.

PR process and tourism is totally different aspects.


----------



## Nitin0424

*231313*

EOI Submitted (190 NSW) 65 points : 23/05/2016
EOI Submitted (189) 60 Points : 23/05/2016
EOI Updated (189) 70 Points : 15/11/2016
Invitation: waiting
Documentation:
Visa Application:
Visa Grant:


----------



## uday63

Thank you everyone for the wishes


----------



## kanishkster

Hi All,

I wanted to ensure that all documents are uploaded before a CO gets allocated for my VISA application. But it seems there was a delay in uploading of medical reports from hospital.
I got a CO allocated (GSM Adelaide) and she has requested for medicals to be uploaded within 28 days. There was no request for any other document however.

Can this cause any delay in VISA processing?


----------



## vkakkar

uday63 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Want to share this news.
> 
> I got the visa grant today for me and spouse.
> 
> Visa Lodged: 2nd Nov,2016
> Visa Granted: 16th Nov 2016.
> IED:13th Oct 2017
> 
> Rest of the details are in signature
> 
> Very happy to get the grant in 2 weeks.I believe documentation is the key.
> 
> Many thanks to the people in the forum for their valuable and timely suggestions.Your support has been immense
> 
> I pray everybody gets their Visa soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Congratulations....

Just one question, had u submitted proofs for entire employment or just for the period that was marked as relevant.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tecolima said:


> Hi fellows,
> 
> I am here to share the good news with you. 58 days after I lodge my application, I've been granted with the 189 visa.
> The famous "golden e-mail" was in my mailbox in the morning of Nov 15th, Brazilian time.
> I cannot describe how happy I feel. I have been dreaming about that for 10 years, since I liked in Sydney for 8 months for an English course.
> 
> Lisa, from Adelaide team took my case since the beginning.
> 
> I wish those still waiting to receive the grant very soon. You all have worked for it, not only in the process.
> 
> Thanks for everybody who is part of this forum, asking ans answering questions. I'll keep active here to try to help share my experience. Let's help each other!
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations dude.


----------



## neerajldh

Dear Seniors,

Please advise how much time it take for grant after submitting the 815 Health undertaking form.

My CO requested me to submit the 815 form on 27th Oct 2016 which i submitted on the same day. Now my application status is in progress. 

I have confusion about 815 form filled. it asked for the contact details of relative or friend address in Australia. I don't have any contact person in Australia. So i have left this as empty.
Could this be the reason of delay in grant. 

Can anybody advise how much time it can take for grant after the 815 form.

Thanks.


----------



## awhero

Looks like a few people are getting their's quickiy now. Congrats!

Other than having to enter within a certain time frame are there any criteria attached to having PR?Like living in Australia 2 years out of 5.


----------



## oracle_engine

psheetal_12 said:


> Which email id do you use to communicate to CO, I have never got any response other than the automated one.


[email protected]


----------



## Telecomaster

Abubakr said:


> Finally after 130 days waiting guys i got the visa grant today
> 
> I cant believe i finally got it ^_^


Congrats bro


----------



## Brane

*Medicals*

Dear Experts,
I have completed my Medicals for 190 NSW on 12th Nov,2016.
I called up the clinic today and asked them about the results.
They told that they will be submitting by medicals today to the embassy.

But the status in Immiaccount has not changed yet to Submitted. It still shows incomplete.

I am yet to submit the visa application and pay the fees. Is this the reason?

Also, will the embassy or DIBP provide health clearance before paying the visa fees?

Please help!!

Regards,
Brane


----------



## zanzoun

Gents,
could you please let me know how long it takes to get the CO allocated after get the inviation?


----------



## vikaschandra

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> I have completed my Medicals for 190 NSW on 12th Nov,2016.
> I called up the clinic today and asked them about the results.
> They told that they will be submitting by medicals today to the embassy.
> 
> But the status in Immiaccount has not changed yet to Submitted. It still shows incomplete.
> 
> I am yet to submit the visa application and pay the fees. Is this the reason?
> 
> Also, will the embassy or DIBP provide health clearance before paying the visa fees?
> 
> Please help!!
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


check the eMedical client for status on medicals 

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## vikaschandra

zanzoun said:


> Gents,
> could you please let me know how long it takes to get the CO allocated after get the inviation?


could be anytime between a week to 6 weeks


----------



## Brane

vikaschandra said:


> check the eMedical client for status on medicals
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


Thanks Vikas for the link.

So now whats next?
I think DIBP will not assess my HAP ID until and unless I go ahead and pay the visa fees. Right?

Also, after logging in I can only see general details and client visa details.. No status ??


----------



## vikaschandra

Brane said:


> Thanks Vikas for the link.
> 
> So now whats next?
> I think DIBP will not assess my HAP ID until and unless I go ahead and pay the visa fees. Right?


assessment on your application does not start until you pay the fees


----------



## Brane

vikaschandra said:


> assessment on your application does not start until you pay the fees


Also, after logging in EMedical I can only see general details and client visa details.. No status ??


----------



## umairkhanwe

*Partner Documents*

Dears,

could anyone please tell

Under subclass 189, if i do not get assessment for partner skills.

what documents are required for partner in visa application?


----------



## rahularora14

umairkhanwe said:


> Dears,
> 
> could anyone please tell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under subclass 189, if i do not get assessment for partner skills.
> 
> what documents are required for partner in visa application?


Be ready with pcc i.e police clearance and if your partner has done any degree than proof of it that it was conducted in the medium of English.

Plus medicals that all the applicants havr to do.


----------



## melrin

Hi,

Form 16 need to be merged or can be uploaded individually for each year? Same for Payslips. Is it good to merge it all. I have been in same organization for 12 years
I have to upload 8 so was wondering what is the best way
Thanks


----------



## rahularora14

Can some one plz tell me are there specific number of visas that can be issued from DIBP each year in each category??
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dakshch

Day 345


----------



## andreyx108b

engr.asadbutt said:


> Is That a direct grant ? Or CO something from Him/Her ?




Normal time for DG. 
Good luck everyone!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavna1

rahularora14 said:


> Well my tourist visa is still valid and i can still visit Australia any time till my tourist visa expires.
> 
> PR process and tourism is totally different aspects.


I have also applied for PR and now I am applying for Business visa, as I have to travel to Australia for some work and cant rely on PR, it might come in weeks or might take ages. Does this will effect the PR process? But I have to go so will apply anyways.


----------



## andreyx108b

Bhavna1 said:


> I have also applied for PR and now I am applying for Business visa, as I have to travel to Australia for some work and cant rely on PR, it might come in weeks or might take ages. Does this will effect the PR process? But I have to go so will apply anyways.




Its risky. 

If you business visa is granted after PR visa, you PR will be overridden and you will need to re-apply for PR.

A few have suffered from this and shares on the forum.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavna1

andreyx108b said:


> Its risky.
> 
> If you business visa is granted after PR visa, you PR will be overridden and you will need to re-apply for PR.
> 
> A few have suffered from this and shares on the forum.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Ohh god, seriously, I didn't even thought about this. I should read their posts then.


----------



## andreyx108b

Bhavna1 said:


> Ohh god, seriously, I didn't even thought about this. I should read their posts then.




Yep, search the forum for related posts. 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## panachedimple

Hi guys
Is there anyone aware for the processing time of PR after applying. I'm trying to say is we are going to apply our PR after fulfilling our condition in Victoria. Will be applying in September 2017 any idea how much time it will take to get it done? 
Thanks


----------



## Priyavl

Can't we withdraw 457 as soon as 189 grant is received? Any idea on this?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Nope today is not my day  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abubakr

Telecomaster said:


> Abubakr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally after 130 days waiting guys i got the visa grant today
> 
> I cant believe i finally got it ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats bro
Click to expand...

Thanks dude ^_^


----------



## Saraaa

gonnabeexpat said:


> Nope today is not my day
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hey, Gonnabeexpat!

Relax and keep your mind occupied somewhere else. Stop obsessing about it. 
I am a regular follower of the forum & I feel bad for u, everyday when I see u post that IT'S NOT YOUR DAY! 
It will come when its destined to 

If it helps, we applied BEFORE u. Application status: ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS, still. 

---------
Visa 189 
ANZSCO Code: 261313
Points: 65
Invite: 1st Sep 2016
Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016 
CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested. 
Medicals Cleared: 26 Oct 2016 
Info provided: 30 Oct 2016


----------



## Saraaa

dakshch said:


> Day 345




If there's anyone whose grant post I wish to see here, is YOU. All the positive vibes sent your way. I know its sheer agony.


----------



## gzstudio

Finally received my grant today 

Total process time 98 days.


----------



## Saraaa

gzstudio said:


> Finally received my grant today
> 
> Total process time 98 days.


Congratulations! & all the best.


----------



## Abubakr

Saraaa said:


> If there's anyone whose grant post I wish to see here, is YOU. All the positive vibes sent your way. I know its sheer agony.


Yeah me too, i hope he get it soon


----------



## munish57

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> I have completed my Medicals for 190 NSW on 12th Nov,2016.
> I called up the clinic today and asked them about the results.
> They told that they will be submitting by medicals today to the embassy.
> 
> But the status in Immiaccount has not changed yet to Submitted. It still shows incomplete.
> 
> I am yet to submit the visa application and pay the fees. Is this the reason?
> 
> Also, will the embassy or DIBP provide health clearance before paying the visa fees?
> 
> Please help!!
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


But medicals cannot be done until u get HAP ID. and HAP iD is generated only after paying the Visa Fees and when u pay visa fees then u are able to submit your application and Status changes to submitted


----------



## gonnabeexpat

gzstudio said:


> Finally received my grant today
> 
> Total process time 98 days.


Congratulations dude, your timeline please

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

munish57 said:


> But medicals cannot be done until u get HAP ID. and HAP iD is generated only after paying the Visa Fees and when u pay visa fees then u are able to submit your application and Status changes to submitted




i understand from this forum, that medicals can be done before submitting visa fee. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abubakr

munish57 said:


> But medicals cannot be done until u get HAP ID. and HAP iD is generated only after paying the Visa Fees and when u pay visa fees then u are able to submit your application and Status changes to submitted


I think its possible to go for medical even before visa fees payment


----------



## pankajl

Manan008 said:


> what was the email address?


[email protected]


----------



## munish57

Abubakr said:


> I think its possible to go for medical even before visa fees payment


No itsnot. I am sure.


----------



## farjaf

pankajl said:


> [email protected]


Useless email address. dont waste ur time by sending this email address. no response


----------



## dakshch

Saraaa said:


> If there's anyone whose grant post I wish to see here, is YOU. All the positive vibes sent your way. I know its sheer agony.






Abubakr said:


> Yeah me too, i hope he get it soon




Thankyou for your well wishes


----------



## gzstudio

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations dude, your timeline please
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. detailed timeline on my signature.


----------



## Manan008

Hey guys its 50 days since i lodged my visa application. Today i got pcc from isb.
While application is still in received status and no contact. Someone asked to submit form 1221 again but it wasn't CO.

Should i upload this isb pcc or wait for co ?


----------



## munish57

Abubakr said:


> I think its possible to go for medical even before visa fees payment


No itsnot. I am sure.


----------



## peedus

munish57 said:


> No itsnot. I am sure.


It is possible.
My health declarations


----------



## Shaivi

Gon compete 8 months tom no update....
Hope to get grant this month or atleast by decber


----------



## tikki2282

dakshch said:


> Thankyou for your well wishes




My wishes are with you Dakshch, hope you get it soon


----------



## tikki2282

gonnabeexpat said:


> Nope today is not my day
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Relax buddy. I share the same timelines as yours. I understand how you feel because the ppl who applied after me in my category got the grant. Nothing is in our hands now so stop worrying about this. It's not gona benefit to keep focus on area of concern where we have no control, instead focus on areas where you have a direct influence like preparations for the upcoming life. All the best.


----------



## uday63

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> I have completed my Medicals for 190 NSW on 12th Nov,2016.
> I called up the clinic today and asked them about the results.
> They told that they will be submitting by medicals today to the embassy.
> 
> But the status in Immiaccount has not changed yet to Submitted. It still shows incomplete.
> 
> I am yet to submit the visa application and pay the fees. Is this the reason?
> 
> Also, will the embassy or DIBP provide health clearance before paying the visa fees?
> 
> Please help!!
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


Hi Brane,

Don't worry about the medical application status.It still shows incomplete for me even after Visa grant 
Its a known issue.

All you have to do is click on the medicals application hyperlink under reference no column and then click again on view assessment for each person to check the actual status of medicals.

Good luck!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaskamboj

*Documents query - 189*

Hi friends

I'm Vikas, category: 2613. Can you please help me with following doubts?

1. PCC - You got it even before creating EOI and getting invitation?
2. PCC - Did you get it from passport office or DC office?
3. PCC - Do you have a clue for: if I belong to city1 (all proofs carry address of city1) but currently live in city2 to for job (have postpaid bill for address of city2), which place should I get PCC for?
4. There's no option to attach documents in EOI. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
5. Which document did you pass for proof of age.
6. Which parts of body are tested in medical exam?

Thanks

TIMELINE:
AGE: 30 PTS
PTE : 79+ 20 PTS
ACS applied: +ve (MCA) - 15 PTS
ACS Result: 3 Yrs. approved - 5 PTS
-----------------------------------------------------------
TOTAL: 70PTS

EOI DOE 189: 16/11/2016
Category: 2613
Subcategory: 261313 (Software Engineer)

PCC: Scheduled appointment for Nov 18


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tikki2282 said:


> Relax buddy. I share the same timelines as yours. I understand how you feel because the ppl who applied after me in my category got the grant. Nothing is in our hands now so stop worrying about this. It's not gona benefit to keep focus on area of concern where we have no control, instead focus on areas where you have a direct influence like preparations for the upcoming life. All the best.


So true  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

My immitracker reports 4 grants today.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHILPA PETER

Hello Folks

We will be applying for 189 VISA. Can you please advise, what are the paymemnt modes that can be used. 

Can the payments be done using 2 different credit cards?
Also, does the Main applcant and Dependent's payment have to be paid seperately or together?

Many thanks
Shilpa


----------



## nuttynat1988

Hi sorry to jump on this thread, I am new to the site and can I just say how wonderful it is to see that I am not on my own in this stressfull process.

Me a uk citizen and my partner who is a Turkish national and lives in turkey have applied for a uk visit visa. It has been a stressfull process .

He had his biotmetric appointment in alanya on the 27th October.

On the 30th October we checked the tls site and their was 3 out of 7 ticks.
Since then it had not changed till Tuesday the 16th November it did not tick the other 3 options left just the last which is passport dispatched.

We think the passport and documents will arrive today but wanted to know if any one from turkey know if theirs a certain time the courier will arrive between? Or how many days from getting the tls email stating passport dispatched but courier we could be waiting for?

I honestly thought that knowing passport has been dispatched would make me very happy but I am nervous wreck.

The politics and process of the visa application has been hell but good to see that their are many others you are in the same boat.

Any advice or input would be a big help
Thank you


----------



## justin787

munish57 said:


> But medicals cannot be done until u get HAP ID. and HAP iD is generated only after paying the Visa Fees and when u pay visa fees then u are able to submit your application and Status changes to submitted





munish57 said:


> No itsnot. I am sure.


You couldn't be more wrong about this one. I've done my medicals nearly 40 days before my invitation. So did a lot of people in this forum specially those who are or were aiming for a direct grant.

You can certainly generate HAP ID before lodging your visa.

Check out this link here 

_
"My Health Declarations (MHD) is a service for clients who have not yet lodged a visa application and would like to do health examinations before lodging a visa application. It is available via our ImmiAccount arrangements."_


----------



## jeyam_555

Guys what proof can be added for evidence of relationship with spouse. I already attached marriage certificate, passport with spouse name, company's insurance card. I got a co contact for asking relationship evidence document, not sure what proof can be added

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## munish57

SHILPA PETER said:


> Hello Folks
> 
> We will be applying for 189 VISA. Can you please advise, what are the paymemnt modes that can be used.
> 
> Can the payments be done using 2 different credit cards?
> Also, does the Main applcant and Dependent's payment have to be paid seperately or together?
> 
> Many thanks
> Shilpa


When i did, it gave me Option Credit/debit Card 
all payments will be asked in one go i suppose


----------



## Manan008

gonnabeexpat said:


> My immitracker reports 4 grants today.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Also 2 rejection cases..


----------



## Saraaa

Manan008 said:


> Also 2 rejection cases..


God! That's scary :-(


----------



## aditya_barca

Manan008 said:


> Also 2 rejection cases..


Any reasons?

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsbhatia55

*2 rejections*

2 rejections today... both saying employment verification didn't went well. does this mean they gave fake docs or employer gave wrong inputs?

if employer gives wrong inputs what can an applicant do? they will contact HR and for sure HR is not aware of all roles and responsibilities..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## gonnabeexpat

So scared,   

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

nuttynat1988 said:


> Hi sorry to jump on this thread, I am new to the site and can I just say how wonderful it is to see that I am not on my own in this stressfull process.
> 
> Me a uk citizen and my partner who is a Turkish national and lives in turkey have applied for a uk visit visa. It has been a stressfull process .
> 
> He had his biotmetric appointment in alanya on the 27th October.
> 
> On the 30th October we checked the tls site and their was 3 out of 7 ticks.
> Since then it had not changed till Tuesday the 16th November it did not tick the other 3 options left just the last which is passport dispatched.
> 
> We think the passport and documents will arrive today but wanted to know if any one from turkey know if theirs a certain time the courier will arrive between? Or how many days from getting the tls email stating passport dispatched but courier we could be waiting for?
> 
> I honestly thought that knowing passport has been dispatched would make me very happy but I am nervous wreck.
> 
> The politics and process of the visa application has been hell but good to see that their are many others you are in the same boat.
> 
> Any advice or input would be a big help
> Thank you


This is forum is for people who have applied for au pr visa. I don't think anyone here will be able to help you with this query.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju

nuttynat1988 said:


> Hi sorry to jump on this thread, I am new to the site and can I just say how wonderful it is to see that I am not on my own in this stressfull process.
> 
> Me a uk citizen and my partner who is a Turkish national and lives in turkey have applied for a uk visit visa. It has been a stressfull process .
> 
> He had his biotmetric appointment in alanya on the 27th October.
> 
> On the 30th October we checked the tls site and their was 3 out of 7 ticks.
> Since then it had not changed till Tuesday the 16th November it did not tick the other 3 options left just the last which is passport dispatched.
> 
> We think the passport and documents will arrive today but wanted to know if any one from turkey know if theirs a certain time the courier will arrive between? Or how many days from getting the tls email stating passport dispatched but courier we could be waiting for?
> 
> I honestly thought that knowing passport has been dispatched would make me very happy but I am nervous wreck.
> 
> The politics and process of the visa application has been hell but good to see that their are many others you are in the same boat.
> 
> Any advice or input would be a big help
> Thank you


Why would you ask questions about a UK visitor visa on a thread about 189 visas for Australia, in the Australia forum? 

Try posting your question on the Turkish forum: Turkey Expat Forum for Expats Living in Turkey - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad

Or at least, on the UK forum: Britain Expat Forum for Expats Living in the UK - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad

I think if you post on those forums, your prospects for getting a helpful response might be higher - the Turkey forum is not always busy though, so the UK forum may be worth trying too.


----------



## sultan_azam

SHILPA PETER said:


> Hello Folks
> 
> We will be applying for 189 VISA. Can you please advise, what are the paymemnt modes that can be used.
> 
> Can the payments be done using 2 different credit cards?
> Also, does the Main applcant and Dependent's payment have to be paid seperately or together?
> 
> Many thanks
> Shilpa



How to Pay

credit card, travel card, paypal, bpay and few others

i tried travel card and founf it to be the cheapest method, credit card are expensive

payment will be done in one go for all applicants, i doubt whether it can be done using 2 different cards


----------



## nydruva

jeyam_555 said:


> Guys what proof can be added for evidence of relationship with spouse. I already attached marriage certificate, passport with spouse name, company's insurance card. I got a co contact for asking relationship evidence document, not sure what proof can be added
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk




You can provide joint bank account statements, or if you share any utility bills with both your names on it and photographs of the both of you with and without your families. I had submitted all these when I was asked for proof of relationship. Hope this helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pm10481

jeyam_555 said:


> Guys what proof can be added for evidence of relationship with spouse. I already attached marriage certificate, passport with spouse name, company's insurance card. I got a co contact for asking relationship evidence document, not sure what proof can be added
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Photographs can be added , also joint account if any


----------



## harinderjitf5

if hr is not able to verify job and responsibikities then dibp direct rejcts visa or giva nj to applicant ?


gsbhatia55 said:


> 2 rejections today... both saying employment verification didn't went well. does this mean they gave fake docs or employer gave wrong inputs?
> 
> if employer gives wrong inputs what can an applicant do? they will contact HR and for sure HR is not aware of all roles and responsibilities..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## tikki2282

gsbhatia55 said:


> 2 rejections today... both saying employment verification didn't went well. does this mean they gave fake docs or employer gave wrong inputs?
> 
> 
> 
> if employer gives wrong inputs what can an applicant do? they will contact HR and for sure HR is not aware of all roles and responsibilities..:fingerscrossed:




That's scary.


----------



## goaustralianow

Bhavna1 said:


> I have also applied for PR and now I am applying for Business visa, as I have to travel to Australia for some work and cant rely on PR, it might come in weeks or might take ages. Does this will effect the PR process? But I have to go so will apply anyways.


Please don't apply for any kind of visa whilist your PR application is under process. Our company's immigration desk also confirmed the same. They suggested me not to apply for any kind of visa till a decision is made on my PR. Also it may adeversely affect the PR application is what the team suggested.

So I clearly told my manager not to give me any Australian cases till my PR is processed.


----------



## justin787

harinderjitf5 said:


> if hr is not able to verify job and responsibikities then dibp direct rejcts visa or giva nj to applicant ?


That's a good question, I was wondering that too myself.
One of them mentions a direct rejection. I wonder why there wasn't a "Natural Justice" in this case. But then again, we don't have all the details.


----------



## gsbhatia55

justin787 said:


> That's a good question, I was wondering that too myself.
> One of them mentions a direct rejection. I wonder why there wasn't a "Natural Justice" in this case. But then again, we don't have all the details.



that is my point. applicant should have got NJ.
I guess the applicant provided fake documents and caught by CO / AHC.


----------



## harinderjitf5

Yes they might have provided fake docs or someone is playing with our mind by spearding fake news. I think in any case CO gives NJ if he find something suspicious.


gsbhatia55 said:


> that is my point. applicant should have got NJ.
> I guess the applicant provided fake documents and caught by CO / AHC.


----------



## maverick19

harinderjitf5 said:


> Yes they might have provided fake docs or someone is playing with our mind by spearding fake news. I think in any case CO gives NJ if he find something suspicious.




Furthermore, their timelines are not making sense and for all the five denied applications in the tracker, the job codes are of the same occupation. It just seemed odd to me.

Also, both them added their details today although their timelines are different.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justin787

maverick19 said:


> Furthermore, their timelines are not making sense and for all the five denied applications in the tracker, the job codes are of the same occupation. It just seemed odd to me.
> 
> Also, both them added their details today although their timelines are different.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good observations. I also noticed the previous two rejections were also published on the same day.


----------



## maverick19

justin787 said:


> Good observations. I also noticed the previous two rejections were also published on the same day.




Well if they need detectives in Aus we are all set!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys typically after how many months do people get natural justice letter.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## malik.umair56

Hi Guys.

is it normal for CO to ask for Resume/CV?

and how long normally it takes for CO to reply or finalise after getting these documents.


189 General Account
PTE 79+ 
EOI 23 08 2016
Invitation 26 10 2016 189 on 70 Points
Applied Visa 29 10 2016
CO contact gsm.allocated requested 80 and CV on 08 11 2016
Waiting


----------



## gonnabeexpat

malik.umair56 said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> is it normal for CO to ask for Resume/CV?
> 
> and how long normally it takes for CO to reply or finalise after getting these documents.
> 
> 
> 189 General Account
> PTE 79+
> EOI 23 08 2016
> Invitation 26 10 2016 189 on 70 Points
> Applied Visa 29 10 2016
> CO contact gsm.allocated requested 80 and CV on 08 11 2016
> Waiting


Yes it id

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## malik.umair56

Can also please tell how long will it normally takes for Co to reply or make decision?


----------



## malik.umair56

In form 80.
i didn't provide any details for my expired passport but i did say yes where they ask if you had old travel document.

But i check NO where they ask if you have pr remember old travel document.

Does it gonna effect on my case?


----------



## aussiedream87

malik.umair56 said:


> Can also please tell how long will it normally takes for Co to reply or make decision?


That totally depends from CO to CO. You may want to pray for speedy outcome  All the best


----------



## aditya_barca

harinderjitf5 said:


> if hr is not able to verify job and responsibikities then dibp direct rejcts visa or giva nj to applicant ?


Do they carry out job verification even if someone doesn't claim points for experience?

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## harinderjitf5

Very less chances


aditya_barca said:


> Do they carry out job verification even if someone doesn't claim points for experience?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## kartrik

Hi Guys,

I was just watching the news today and saw a headline that there are changes made the laws of PR application for skilled workers in Australia. 
Anyone, any idea what those changes are?
Also would it affect the people whose visa is already lodged?


----------



## hariyerra

kartrik said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was just watching the news today and saw a headline that there are changes made the laws of PR application for skilled workers in Australia.
> Anyone, any idea what those changes are?
> Also would it affect the people whose visa is already lodged?




Here it mentioned,

http://www.border.gov.au/News/Pages/member-of-the-family-unit-changes.aspx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

nishesh.koirala said:


> Finally, got the grant yesterday ..!! Thanks to all of you for this speedy grant within a month ..!! Vikas deserves special mention. Keep up the good work all of you ..! Will be here supporting and providing valuable feeeback.


Congratulations Nishesh. Best wishes for your future endeavors


----------



## vikaschandra

coffee123 said:


> Finally got my grant today  after ~103 days of applying for VISA. This forum helped me a lot throughout the process.
> My case was with Brisbane GSM. The fear of unknown while waiting was not easy to bear. I had all doc submitted (all genuine) but still it took this long where as I could see other people getting grant in as early as 10 days (direct) to 30 days.
> Wishing every applicant all the best - keep the faith and patience.


Congratulations On your Grant



drabhicool said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I finally received the grant today.
> 
> Thanks for keeping me motivated in the past 6 months. I, unfortunately, discovered this forum after applying my visa and after receiving CO's request. Otherwise I would have submitted Form 80 and my resume along with my application. Anyway, better late than never, I guess.
> 
> Before signing off, I would like to re-emphasize that most of the general perceptions of the possible reasons behind getting delays in grants did not apply in my case (please read my previous post (quoted) for details). But I still had to wait about 6 months for the grant. So, please try and utilise your time and energy elsewhere.
> 
> Thanks again and all the best with your applications.
> 
> Regards,
> Abhishek
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Skilled Assessment from ACPSEM: applied in Feb 2016, received in May 2016
> PTE: 90/90/90/90
> Visa Lodge: 13 May with 75 points (no points claimed for work experience or Australian partner)
> Information requested: 24 May (Form 80 and my resume)
> Information provided: 26 May
> Visa grant notice: 16 November


Congratulations Abhishek



uday63 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Want to share this news.
> 
> I got the visa grant today for me and spouse.
> 
> Visa Lodged: 2nd Nov,2016
> Visa Granted: 16th Nov 2016.
> IED:13th Oct 2017
> 
> Rest of the details are in signature
> 
> Very happy to get the grant in 2 weeks.I believe documentation is the key.
> 
> Many thanks to the people in the forum for their valuable and timely suggestions.Your support has been immense
> 
> I pray everybody gets their Visa soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Congratulations Uday



Abubakr said:


> Finally after 130 days waiting guys i got the visa grant today
> 
> I cant believe i finally got it ^_^


Congratulations Abubakr



gzstudio said:


> Finally received my grant today
> 
> Total process time 98 days.


Congratulations Mate


----------



## SHILPA PETER

sultan_azam said:


> How to Pay
> 
> credit card, travel card, paypal, bpay and few others
> 
> i tried travel card and founf it to be the cheapest method, credit card are expensive
> 
> payment will be done in one go for all applicants, i doubt whether it can be done using 2 different cards


Hi Azam

Thank you for the response. 
Can you please advise, which travel card is preferrable ICICI or AXIS? or is there anything better than them both.

Awaiting your response.

Regards
Shilpa


----------



## Bhavna1

sultan_azam said:


> How to Pay
> 
> credit card, travel card, paypal, bpay and few others
> 
> i tried travel card and founf it to be the cheapest method, credit card are expensive
> 
> payment will be done in one go for all applicants, i doubt whether it can be done using 2 different cards


I recently paid through my debit card and it was very quick and cheap. I have international bank card. Try with Indian debit card might work.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Good night and good luck every one for tomorrow is a new day with many possible grants 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

vikaskamboj said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I'm Vikas, category: 2613. Can you please help me with following doubts?
> 
> 1. PCC - You got it even before creating EOI and getting invitation? --Yes it is possible.
> 2. PCC - Did you get it from passport office or DC office? - Nearest PSK
> 3. PCC - Do you have a clue for: if I belong to city1 (all proofs carry address of city1) but currently live in city2 to for job (have postpaid bill for address of city2), which place should I get PCC for? --- if you have lived in citu 2 for more than 1 year then i believe you can get from city 2....pls research on this matter.
> 4. There's no option to attach documents in EOI. Please correct me if I'm wrong. - EOI does not require any proofs etc
> 5. Which document did you pass for proof of age. - Birth certificate, 10th Certificate, passport
> 6. Which parts of body are tested in medical exam? - 3 tests will happen mainly - Blood Test for HIV, Chest X ray for TB, Urine Test
> 
> Thanks
> 
> TIMELINE:
> AGE: 30 PTS
> PTE : 79+ 20 PTS
> ACS applied: +ve (MCA) - 15 PTS
> ACS Result: 3 Yrs. approved - 5 PTS
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> TOTAL: 70PTS
> 
> EOI DOE 189: 16/11/2016
> Category: 2613
> Subcategory: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> PCC: Scheduled appointment for Nov 18


Good luck....

Onshore Applicant on 457 Visa in Sydney from 17th April 2016 
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
Medicals Not Done...


----------



## sultan_azam

SHILPA PETER said:


> Hi Azam
> 
> Thank you for the response.
> Can you please advise, which travel card is preferrable ICICI or AXIS? or is there anything better than them both.
> 
> Awaiting your response.
> 
> Regards
> Shilpa


I have used icici and experience is good

My friends used axis and they gave positive feedback

Go for one where you hve a bank account, they will give you happily without any fuss, at the time of card purchase load some mininum amount of 700 aud or so. Monitor conversion rate for few days, load balance amount as and when you feel you are getting a good deal.

Secondly I have heard icici travel card can be ordered online, please explore whether the same is possible with axis

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahularora14

Hi i asked for the Waiver of Panamanian Pcc from DIBP.
On the recent contact with DIBP they told me they have fwd my process to their Canadian team and they will work on Panamanian pcc waiver.

Has some one experienced this?
And how long it can take?
Its been 3.5 months since i asked for waiver.


----------



## Viaan

170 days and counting


----------



## Brane

*PCC in crime branch now*

Dear Experts,
My PCC is currently stuck at the CID office in Mumbai. 
Does anyone have a clue about the PCC timeline i.e how long will it take for me to receive it from CID office?
Regards,
Brane


----------



## rahularora14

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> My PCC is currently stuck at the CID office in Mumbai.
> Does anyone have a clue about the PCC timeline i.e how long will it take for me to receive it from CID office?
> Regards,
> Brane


Try to call them and push ur case.


----------



## aussiedream87

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> My PCC is currently stuck at the CID office in Mumbai.
> Does anyone have a clue about the PCC timeline i.e how long will it take for me to receive it from CID office?
> Regards,
> Brane


Ideally not many cases under go police checks. If they do it all depends on how soon they want to close the case. How did you get to know its in CID office? Using same resources approach them and see why it pending?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

No grants today?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## munish57

gonnabeexpat said:


> No grants today?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abubakr

Guys i have a question if anyone could help,

After the visa grant is it possible for me to enter australia for the first time alone without my partner, mentioning that im the main applicant ??
And can she do so also ??


----------



## sultan_azam

Abubakr said:


> Guys i have a question if anyone could help,
> 
> After the visa grant is it possible for me to enter australia for the first time alone without my partner, mentioning that im the main applicant ??
> And can she do so also ??


You can enter alone, no problem with that, however be sure that other applicants in your visa application should also enter australia before the initial entry date mentioned in visa letter.

Plz make sure there are no specific conditions mentioned in visa grant letter

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## peteranand.shah

Bhavna1 said:


> I recently paid through my debit card and it was very quick and cheap. I have international bank card. Try with Indian debit card might work.



Hi Bhavna

I have an ICICI international debit card. Do you think that will work?
Which one did you use? What were the transaction charges?
Appreciate if you could provide the details.

Thanks


----------



## Brane

aussiedream87 said:


> Ideally not many cases under go police checks. If they do it all depends on how soon they want to close the case. How did you get to know its in CID office? Using same resources approach them and see why it pending?


Actually the passport is relatively new.. Was renewed recently in July. So less than 6 months old.

I had called the Regional Passport office to know the status of PCC. They informed me that it is with the CID and they said that it is the part of the normal process.

Not sure how to deal with this now??


----------



## guru1234

ibm.wazzy said:


> Yup... Sure see you in Australia.


Hi from which number u got misd call, its like 011?


----------



## missemma2005

Hi guys, 

I called dibp today to check the delay because I paid VAC 2 on 01/10/2016, more than 6 weeks ago. The operator told me the processing centre were doing checks and were not ready to make a decision on my visa yet. Any idea what this means? I thought after VAC 2 request it meant that visa will be granted. I am not claiming points for employment so I know they're not checking employers or anything.. Let me know if anyone knows what this means. Thanks guys

Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abubakr

missemma2005 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I called dibp today to check the delay because I paid VAC 2 on 01/10/2016, more than 6 weeks ago. The operator told me the processing centre were doing checks and were not ready to make a decision on my visa yet. Any idea what this means? I thought after VAC 2 request it meant that visa will be granted. I am not claiming points for employment so I know they're not checking employers or anything.. Let me know if anyone knows what this means. Thanks guys
> 
> Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


I guess no body can tell you the reason for this delay, only the case officer knows.

So just be patient , everythibg is going to be alright and you will get it soon. You dont claim points for employment so nothing to worry about


----------



## missemma2005

Abubakr said:


> I guess no body can tell you the reason for this delay, only the case officer knows.
> 
> So just be patient , everythibg is going to be alright and you will get it soon. You dont claim points for employment so nothing to worry about


Thanks Abubakr, I really appreciate your support and I feel much better after this  

Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


----------



## raghesh

Hi Experts, Need your valuable advise here.
Its been 228 days since I lodged the visa. As I was talking to my colleague who is going to apply for visa soon, we came across some discrepancies that I have made while lodging my application.
1.	I have mentioned only my relevant experience that ACS has approved in EOI and Visa application (Even in Last 10 yrs work experience section). But in Form 80 and 1221 I have mentioned the complete range.
2.	In form80 and form1221, I have added different roles and responsibilities. Even though both are valid and has been called out in reference letters.
3.	Im adding my wife and kid as Non Travelling dependants. In that case do I need to provide documents supporting functional English for my wife?

Can someone let me know the way forward.

______________________________________________
ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
ACS approved : 29 February 2016
Total Points : 65
EOI invitation: 09 Mar 2016
Visa Lodged : 4 April 2016
CO contact: 9 April 2016 - Adelaide
Last document updated: 24 April 2016
Contacted DIBP: 22 June 2016
Employment Verification (1 out of 3): 12 July 2016
Extra documents like Salary slips, Form 16, Marriage photo uploaded – 04 Oct 2016
Grant: ?


----------



## andreyx108b

missemma2005 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I called dibp today to check the delay because I paid VAC 2 on 01/10/2016, more than 6 weeks ago. The operator told me the processing centre were doing checks and were not ready to make a decision on my visa yet. Any idea what this means? I thought after VAC 2 request it meant that visa will be granted. I am not claiming points for employment so I know they're not checking employers or anything.. Let me know if anyone knows what this means. Thanks guys
> 
> Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk




Not every case is the same. So some wait longer even after vac2  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

raghesh said:


> Hi Experts, Need your valuable advise here.
> Its been 228 days since I lodged the visa. As I was talking to my colleague who is going to apply for visa soon, we came across some discrepancies that I have made while lodging my application.
> 1.I have mentioned only my relevant experience that ACS has approved in EOI and Visa application (Even in Last 10 yrs work experience section). But in Form 80 and 1221 I have mentioned the complete range.
> 2.In form80 and form1221, I have added different roles and responsibilities. Even though both are valid and has been called out in reference letters.
> 3.Im adding my wife and kid as Non Travelling dependants. In that case do I need to provide documents supporting functional English for my wife?
> 
> Can someone let me know the way forward.
> 
> ______________________________________________
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS approved : 29 February 2016
> Total Points : 65
> EOI invitation: 09 Mar 2016
> Visa Lodged : 4 April 2016
> CO contact: 9 April 2016 - Adelaide
> Last document updated: 24 April 2016
> Contacted DIBP: 22 June 2016
> Employment Verification (1 out of 3): 12 July 2016
> Extra documents like Salary slips, Form 16, Marriage photo uploaded – 04 Oct 2016
> Grant: ?


Dude you have given correct details in your firm 80 and 1221. As for question 2, please wait for expert opinion.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahularora14

Has any one experienced about pcc has waived off? Apart from the native country.


----------



## Amritbains206

raghesh said:


> Hi Experts, Need your valuable advise here.
> Its been 228 days since I lodged the visa. As I was talking to my colleague who is going to apply for visa soon, we came across some discrepancies that I have made while lodging my application.
> 1.I have mentioned only my relevant experience that ACS has approved in EOI and Visa application (Even in Last 10 yrs work experience section). But in Form 80 and 1221 I have mentioned the complete range.
> 2.In form80 and form1221, I have added different roles and responsibilities. Even though both are valid and has been called out in reference letters.
> 3.Im adding my wife and kid as Non Travelling dependants. In that case do I need to provide documents supporting functional English for my wife?
> 
> Can someone let me know the way forward.
> 
> ______________________________________________
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS approved : 29 February 2016
> Total Points : 65
> EOI invitation: 09 Mar 2016
> Visa Lodged : 4 April 2016
> CO contact: 9 April 2016 - Adelaide
> Last document updated: 24 April 2016
> Contacted DIBP: 22 June 2016
> Employment Verification (1 out of 3): 12 July 2016
> Extra documents like Salary slips, Form 16, Marriage photo uploaded – 04 Oct 2016
> Grant: ?




Did they ask for the extra documents specifically like form 16?? If yes, they must have gone through your docs already. To be on the safer side, just fill the correction form and let them know you made a mistake. I am sure it is not a big concern as long as the docs are valid.


----------



## missemma2005

andreyx108b said:


> Not every case is the same. So some wait longer even after vac2
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Yeah, it seems like that unfortunately... Just a bit frustrated because the checks should have been done before asking for vac 2. 

I'm reading on the forum that these "checks" can take years!!    

Sent from my SM-T530 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

missemma2005 said:


> Yeah, it seems like that unfortunately... Just a bit frustrated because the checks should have been done before asking for vac 2.
> 
> I'm reading on the forum that these "checks" can take years!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530 using Tapatalk




I only saw an applicant once who waited for over a year after vac2. Most gor grant in 4 weeks. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## missemma2005

andreyx108b said:


> I only saw an applicant once who waited for over a year after vac2. Most gor grant in 4 weeks.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Thanks, this helps a lot with how I feel

Sent from my SM-T530 using Tapatalk


----------



## dgupt006

Hi All, Can anyone please let me know under which tab i need to upload the education related documents of my wife (dependent) while loading documents for 189 application.
Also please let me now do we need to upload a passport photo of all the applicants?


----------



## lakhvinder1

I have lodged the visa and uploaded all the docs in their relevant sections, however when I open the account, I see recommended documents documents to upload and they are in amber color. Even in the same section it show green sign where I have uploaded documents. Is it ok? or I should upload the documents in these two too but that will be duplicated.


----------



## sultan_azam

dgupt006 said:


> Hi All, Can anyone please let me know under which tab i need to upload the education related documents of my wife (dependent) while loading documents for 189 application.
> Also please let me now do we need to upload a passport photo of all the applicants?


1. passport photo required for all applicants

2. spouse education documents be uploaded under section
" Evidence of Overseas Qualification"


----------



## sultan_azam

lakhvinder1 said:


> I have lodged the visa and uploaded all the docs in their relevant sections, however when I open the account, I see recommended documents documents to upload and they are in amber color. Even in the same section it show green sign where I have uploaded documents. Is it ok? or I should upload the documents in these two too but that will be duplicated.


what is the section of document being shown in amber color ?? if you have provided docs for them than no need to do it twice


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Looks like a dry day today

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dgupt006

sultan_azam said:


> 1. passport photo required for all applicants
> 
> 2. spouse education documents be uploaded under section
> " Evidence of Overseas Qualification"


Thanks a lot Azam for quick response, can you please also confirm where I can upload my Singapore long term work permit and my family's dependent VISA for singapore.


----------



## sultan_azam

dgupt006 said:


> Thanks a lot Azam for quick response, can you please also confirm where I can upload my Singapore long term work permit and my family's dependent VISA for singapore.


Singapore long term work permit under "evidence of overseas employment/work experience"

I ain't sure where to upload family's dependent visa

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

Question on medical. 

what is meant by the status "Health Clearence Provided - no action required"

Does this mean that medical has been submitted by the panel doctor to DIBP or does it mean that medicals are clear and no issues.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

tk123 said:


> Question on medical.
> 
> what is meant by the status "Health Clearence Provided - no action required"
> 
> Does this mean that medical has been submitted by the panel doctor to DIBP or does it mean that medicals are clear and no issues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Medical clear, no issues

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

dgupt006 said:


> Thanks a lot Azam for quick response, can you please also confirm where I can upload my Singapore long term work permit and my family's dependent VISA for singapore.




I am uploading my EPs + MOM letters (that have company stamps) as Employment Proof. 

DPs are useless as they dont give address or husband/father name 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

sultan_azam said:


> Medical clear, no issues
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk




wow! my status went from "examination in progress" yesterday to "submitted for further review" this morning to "clearence provided" just now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raghesh

Amritbains206 said:


> Did they ask for the extra documents specifically like form 16?? If yes, they must have gone through your docs already. To be on the safer side, just fill the correction form and let them know you made a mistake. I am sure it is not a big concern as long as the docs are valid.


They havent asked for Form16, but I have uploaded FORM16s for all companies I have worked on. Added Payslips, reference letters, relieving letters,etc. My concern is, since there is no sync between EOI, application and other Forms (80 and 1221) will that be a problem?
Also Roles and Responsibilities in Form 80 and 1221 are not in sync. I have given extra responsibilities in 1221. Even though all these roles and responsibilities are covered in my reference letters. will that be a problem too?


----------



## puri.abhi

Hi Guys,

I have lodged my application on 7th June 2016.

No updates after That. I claimed 65 points. Application is for Programmer Analyst.

Please suggest, should I call DIBP or continue waiting ?

Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

puri.abhi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my application on 7th June 2016.
> 
> No updates after That. I claimed 65 points. Application is for Programmer Analyst.
> 
> Please suggest, should I call DIBP or continue waiting ?
> 
> Thanks.


Calling them will do no help as they aren't entertaining visa queries on phone calls

Only way ahead is to wait

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaivi

The rejection news on my immitracker are fake i guess...if they have applied since long why they made profile now ...same job code same reasobs for rejection and nearer dates all these cant be coincidence


----------



## andreyx108b

sultan_azam said:


> 1. passport photo required for all applicants
> 
> 
> 
> 2. spouse education documents be uploaded under section
> 
> " Evidence of Overseas Qualification"




About 75% i know never uploaded passport photo. Including myself. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> Looks like a dry day today
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




There are at least 2.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Manoo

*MI*



Shaivi said:


> The rejection news on my immitracker are fake i guess...if they have applied since long why they made profile now ...same job code same reasobs for rejection and nearer dates all these cant be coincidence


Good Observation...


----------



## raghesh

Just got a call from my previous employer in Kerala, that one Australian Lady and an Indian guy came to the office and had a meeting with my manager for almost half an hour as part of employment verification. They had the reference letter in hand and was cross verifying each and every roles and responsibilities with him. Anyone aware of such verification process?
______________________________________________
ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
ACS approved : 29 February 2016
Total Points : 65
EOI invitation: 09 Mar 2016
Visa Lodged : 4 April 2016
CO contact: 9 April 2016 - Adelaide
Last document updated: 24 April 2016
Contacted DIBP: 22 June 2016
Employment Verification (1 out of 3): 12 July 2016
Extra documents like Salary slips, Form 16, Marriage photo uploaded – 04 Oct 2016
Employment Verification (2 out of 3): 18 Nov 2016
Grant: ?


----------



## hosee

HI guys, could you please let me know how long does it take to get Indian PCC after applying from Australia?


----------



## amanchhina33

hosee said:


> HI guys, could you please let me know how long does it take to get Indian PCC after applying from Australia?




around 7 to 10 days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

raghesh said:


> Just got a call from my previous employer in Kerala, that one Australian Lady and an Indian guy came to the office and had a meeting with my manager for almost half an hour as part of employment verification. They had the reference letter in hand and was cross verifying each and every roles and responsibilities with him. Anyone aware of such verification process?
> ______________________________________________
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS approved : 29 February 2016
> Total Points : 65
> EOI invitation: 09 Mar 2016
> Visa Lodged : 4 April 2016
> CO contact: 9 April 2016 - Adelaide
> Last document updated: 24 April 2016
> Contacted DIBP: 22 June 2016
> Employment Verification (1 out of 3): 12 July 2016
> Extra documents like Salary slips, Form 16, Marriage photo uploaded – 04 Oct 2016
> Employment Verification (2 out of 3): 18 Nov 2016
> Grant: ?


Holy hell really!!!!!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## justin787

rahularora14 said:


> Has any one experienced about pcc has waived off? Apart from the native country.


I had 1 PCC waived, check out my signature. I had to provide official evidence that it cannot be issued in my case. Confirmation of the waiver took 1 month after submitting the evidence.


----------



## sultan_azam

raghesh said:


> Just got a call from my previous employer in Kerala, that one Australian Lady and an Indian guy came to the office and had a meeting with my manager for almost half an hour as part of employment verification. They had the reference letter in hand and was cross verifying each and every roles and responsibilities with him. Anyone aware of such verification process?
> ______________________________________________
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS approved : 29 February 2016
> Total Points : 65
> EOI invitation: 09 Mar 2016
> Visa Lodged : 4 April 2016
> CO contact: 9 April 2016 - Adelaide
> Last document updated: 24 April 2016
> Contacted DIBP: 22 June 2016
> Employment Verification (1 out of 3): 12 July 2016
> Extra documents like Salary slips, Form 16, Marriage photo uploaded – 04 Oct 2016
> Employment Verification (2 out of 3): 18 Nov 2016
> Grant: ?



things are moving ahead in your case, but seven months post visa lodge... very annoying


----------



## Oz_batman

What are the chances of getting an invite with 65 points for ICT business analyst in the next round?


----------



## rahularora14

justin787 said:


> I had 1 PCC waived, check out my signature. I had to provide official evidence that it cannot be issued in my case. Confirmation of the waiver took 1 month after submitting the evidence.


can u plz tell me it was for which country.
In my case they asked for pcc and i couldnt get it .Now the have asked their canda office for the waiver of Pnamiam PCC.


----------



## vkakkar

raghesh said:


> Just got a call from my previous employer in Kerala, that one Australian Lady and an Indian guy came to the office and had a meeting with my manager for almost half an hour as part of employment verification. They had the reference letter in hand and was cross verifying each and every roles and responsibilities with him. Anyone aware of such verification process?
> ______________________________________________
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS approved : 29 February 2016
> Total Points : 65
> EOI invitation: 09 Mar 2016
> Visa Lodged : 4 April 2016
> CO contact: 9 April 2016 - Adelaide
> Last document updated: 24 April 2016
> Contacted DIBP: 22 June 2016
> Employment Verification (1 out of 3): 12 July 2016
> Extra documents like Salary slips, Form 16, Marriage photo uploaded – 04 Oct 2016
> Employment Verification (2 out of 3): 18 Nov 2016
> Grant: ?



Is he the same manager, which you mentioned in reference letter? Also you have provided the reference letter along with visa documents?


----------



## justin787

rahularora14 said:


> can u plz tell me it was for which country.
> In my case they asked for pcc and i couldnt get it .Now the have asked their canda office for the waiver of Pnamiam PCC.


Morocco.

The DIBP country information says that the PCC can be obtained from their local embassy if I'm overseas. But that wasn't the case. 
So I booked an appointment with the consular general at the embassy and had him write an official letter confirming that they cannot issue a PCC in my case.


----------



## vikaschandra

Oz_batman said:


> What are the chances of getting an invite with 65 points for ICT business analyst in the next round?


What is your DOE?


----------



## nkverma

raghesh said:


> Just got a call from my previous employer in Kerala, that one Australian Lady and an Indian guy came to the office and had a meeting with my manager for almost half an hour as part of employment verification. They had the reference letter in hand and was cross verifying each and every roles and responsibilities with him. Anyone aware of such verification process?
> ______________________________________________
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS approved : 29 February 2016
> Total Points : 65
> EOI invitation: 09 Mar 2016
> Visa Lodged : 4 April 2016
> CO contact: 9 April 2016 - Adelaide
> Last document updated: 24 April 2016
> Contacted DIBP: 22 June 2016
> Employment Verification (1 out of 3): 12 July 2016
> Extra documents like Salary slips, Form 16, Marriage photo uploaded – 04 Oct 2016
> Employment Verification (2 out of 3): 18 Nov 2016
> Grant: ?


Is that so, a personal visit, God!  never heard anything like that before. Which employer is this about? How did you get to know about your other employment verifications? did those employers ring you to tell that there was a verification of your employment?


----------



## keytofreedom

Hi,

Can someone please share your experience when it comes to uploading documents to my IMMI account after visa application? Does anyone know the requirements of proof documents to be uploaded ? The official quality and formatting guidelines link does not seem to work. Should they be PDF documents in full color? Are there size limits?

Also, do I need to print and certify documents like Skills Assessment letter from ACS or English skills assessment letter from TOEFL? OR are original PDF files are sufficient? 

Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## Pradeep1998

Hi,

Can any one help me with what could be the reasons for delay with my Grant 
Its been 160 Days. All documents front up-loaded. No CO contact. No employment verification till date.
263111
Invitation: 25 May 2016 
Visa launched: 11 June 2016
Assessment started email - Not Received ???
CO contact: No contact till date ???
Doc updated: Front Uploaded All documents 
Employment verification - ??????
Current Application Status - Received 

Really Clue less with others getting grants. :smash::smash:


----------



## Abubakr

Pradeep1998 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can any one help me with what could be the reasons for delay with my Grant
> Its been 160 Days. All documents front up-loaded. No CO contact. No employment verification till date.
> 263111
> Invitation: 25 May 2016
> Visa launched: 11 June 2016
> Assessment started email - Not Received ???
> CO contact: No contact till date ???
> Doc updated: Front Uploaded All documents
> Employment verification - ??????
> Current Application Status - Received
> 
> Really Clue less with others getting grants. :smash::smash:


Maybe you are going for a direct grant, be positive and patient


----------



## rohan004006

Hi Guys, I received an email on 16th Nov with a pdf attachment stating that my application has been allocated for processing. The status in immi account is still received and the letter did not request for any documents. Does this mean that I have CO assigned?


----------



## Abubakr

rohan004006 said:


> Hi Guys, I received an email on 16th Nov with a pdf attachment stating that my application has been allocated for processing. The status in immi account is still received and the letter did not request for any documents. Does this mean that I have CO assigned?


Yes and it will remain RECEIVED untill you get a CO contact or a visa grant


----------



## gonnabeexpat

rohan004006 said:


> Hi Guys, I received an email on 16th Nov with a pdf attachment stating that my application has been allocated for processing. The status in immi account is still received and the letter did not request for any documents. Does this mean that I have CO assigned?


Hi Roshan, when did you lodge your visa dude?. I lodged my visa on Oct 1 and I haven't recieved any such email. Dies that mean they are yet to start processing my application?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Alas, the week went by with much disappointment. And now looking for ward to week 7

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abubakr

gonnabeexpat said:


> Hi Roshan, when did you lodge your visa dude?. I lodged my visa on Oct 1 and I haven't recieved any such email. Dies that mean they are yet to start processing my application?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Getting this email is not a must my friend as much as i know, i never got one


----------



## Bhavna1

peteranand.shah said:


> Hi Bhavna
> 
> I have an ICICI international debit card. Do you think that will work?
> Which one did you use? What were the transaction charges?
> Appreciate if you could provide the details.
> 
> Thanks


I have an International bank account. It charges me the exchange rate and I paid 36 dollars extra so 1% surcharge.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys, could someone tell me what do they mean by this
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abubakr

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys, could someone tell me what do they mean by this
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


A CO had been allocated for people lodged their visa up to 9th of Oct


----------



## Manan008

All the denied cases have been removed from immitracker. LOL


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Abubakr said:


> A CO had been allocated for people lodged their visa up to 9th of Oct


Oh ok thanks so it means someone is working on my case

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Hi Guys

I have One query about passport. In wife's passport my name is added as spouse, do I need to get my passport also renewed with her name. My passport do not have her name in spouse column.

I want to clear this first and then want to apply for ACS evaluation. It should not be like that that I apply for ACS evaluation with my current passport and then i get it updated and might get different passport number then it would be a mess.

Please guide.

Thank you


----------



## rohit_99129

Can somebody please let me know what needs to be done for medical test (189 visa) of women who are expecting.


----------



## nevergone

rohit_99129 said:


> Can somebody please let me know what needs to be done for medical test (189 visa) of women who are expecting.


You just need to declare it on questionnaire for the medical test.


----------



## malik.umair56

malik.umair56 said:


> In form 80.
> i didn't provide any details for my expired passport but i did say yes where they ask if you had old travel document.
> 
> But i check NO where they ask if you have pr remember old travel document.
> 
> Does it gonna effect on my case?



Can anyone please reply to above question?


----------



## malik.umair56

rohit_99129 said:


> Can somebody please let me know what needs to be done for medical test (189 visa) of women who are expecting.


She can do a medical after 14 weeks.
She needs to sign a declaration and staff will put on extra precaution.


----------



## Amritbains206

malik.umair56 said:


> Can anyone please reply to above question?




The details of the old passport are in the last page of the current passport. Atleast for indian passports...


----------



## malik.umair56

Hi.

I do have an old passport but i didn't provide the details in form 80 when i submitted the form into immi account.


----------



## nevergone

rohan004006 said:


> Hi Guys, I received an email on 16th Nov with a pdf attachment stating that my application has been allocated for processing. The status in immi account is still received and the letter did not request for any documents. Does this mean that I have CO assigned?


Hello,

It is called Immi assessment commencement mail. It means that your application is moving forward. Yes CO has been assigned. The CO name must be there in the pdf attached. I got this mail after a month of my visa lodge. I got my grant after 4 months of getting the mail. Doesnt matter what your status is. Its actually a good sign. It means that probably no more documents required from your end. They have started doing checks (external/employer). Your application status will directly change to finalized. Just be patient. You will get it if all the documents are fine.

All the best wishes.

Regards,


----------



## playerofdangers

Hi!
I have 3 questions regarding my 190 application. I apologize first up for such a long message.
1. I have not claimed my skilled employment, but one of my career episodes in CDR was based on my employment (in company 1) for which I provided a reference letter to EA. Do I have to upload that reference letter with 190 application, even though I am not claiming any employment?
2. In my EOI, i mentioned my Company 1 experience (9 months) as relevant but didn't mention company 2 experience (to avoid claiming any points). Now in visa form and form 80, i have to declare all my employments. Should I declare company 2 employment as relevant to my nominated position?
3. My reference letter from company 1 mentioned my two designations and 7 job duties--duration mentioned separately for each designation but job duties mentioned combined for both designations. So my job duties have not been segregated into two designations. In EOI, i mentioned the two designations separately. Now in 190 online form and form 80, I have to mention the duties also. Since my duties are not segregated into two designations, can I mention both the designations in single employment and write the complete duration?
Thanking you


----------



## summy1986

Today is 87th day since application lodged........ No mail, No update, No Co assigned till today...... Application status is "Received"..... People submitted application after me got their grants.... Why not me 

Telecommunication Network Engineer (263312)
Application Lodged : 24 Aug 2016
Status "Received"
No Co Contact
.


----------



## Abubakr

summy1986 said:


> Today is 87th day since application lodged........ No mail, No update, No Co assigned till today...... Application status is "Received"..... People submitted application after me got their grants....
> 
> Telecommunication Network Engineer (263312)
> Application Lodged : 24 Aug 2016
> 
> .


How do you know there is no CO assigned ??, maybe you are going for a direct grant bro


----------



## raghesh

nkverma said:


> Is that so, a personal visit, God!  never heard anything like that before. Which employer is this about? How did you get to know about your other employment verifications? did those employers ring you to tell that there was a verification of your employment?


Im still in touch with my old colleagues and Yes, infact the managers called me to inform that there was an employment verification done for Visa purpose.


----------



## raghesh

vkakkar said:


> Is he the same manager, which you mentioned in reference letter? Also you have provided the reference letter along with visa documents?


It was a different person, but I have worked with him too and Yes, I have provided the reference letter when I lodged the visa.


----------



## holdon

Day 200......still waiting


----------



## rohan004006

nevergone said:


> Hello,
> 
> It is called Immi assessment commencement mail. It means that your application is moving forward. Yes CO has been assigned. The CO name must be there in the pdf attached. I got this mail after a month of my visa lodge. I got my grant after 4 months of getting the mail. Doesnt matter what your status is. Its actually a good sign. It means that probably no more documents required from your end. They have started doing checks (external/employer). Your application status will directly change to finalized. Just be patient. You will get it if all the documents are fine.
> 
> All the best wishes.
> 
> Regards,


Thanks for the clarification. 

I have lodged my application on 2nd Nov. I know there are a lot of people waiting longer than me. But its quite odd though that few people in my category (2613) are getting grants in 15 days. It just makes me a bit anxious wondering what did I miss.


----------



## playerofdangers

Hi!
Please some one reply to my query

I have 3 questions regarding my 190 application. I apologize first up for such a long message.
1. I have not claimed my skilled employment, but one of my career episodes in CDR was based on my employment (in company 1) for which I provided a reference letter to EA. Do I have to upload that reference letter with 190 application, even though I am not claiming any employment?
2. In my EOI, i mentioned my Company 1 experience (9 months) as relevant but didn't mention company 2 experience (to avoid claiming any points). Now in visa form and form 80, i have to declare all my employments. Should I declare company 2 employment as relevant to my nominated position?
3. My reference letter from company 1 mentioned my two designations and 7 job duties--duration mentioned separately for each designation but job duties mentioned combined for both designations. So my job duties have not been segregated into two designations. In EOI, i mentioned the two designations separately. Now in 190 online form and form 80, I have to mention the duties also. Since my duties are not segregated into two designations, can I mention both the designations in single employment and write the complete duration?
Thanking you


----------



## nevergone

rohan004006 said:


> Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> I have lodged my application on 2nd Nov. I know there are a lot of people waiting longer than me. But its quite odd though that few people in my category (2613) are getting grants in 15 days. It just makes me a bit anxious wondering what did I miss.


Dude

Its not even three weeks you have lodged your visa!!There are loads of people waiting for more than a year. Those who claimed that they got grant in 15 days are either lying or they are extremely lucky. I would ask you to be patient. 

Regards,


----------



## rohan004006

nevergone said:


> Dude
> 
> Its not even three weeks you have lodged your visa!!There are loads of people waiting for more than a year. Those who claimed that they got grant in 15 days are either lying or they are extremely lucky. I would ask you to be patient.
> 
> Regards,


Really people are lying on myimmitracker? Wow I was really naive following that info then.


----------



## roshand79

rohan004006 said:


> Really people are lying on myimmitracker? Wow I was really naive following that info then.




I wouldn't say people are lying.. all cases are different.. there are many scenarios... if all documents are fine and if you have a good CO then 15 days is possible. Plus if the case is for an onshore candidate it's quick


----------



## summy1986

Abubakr said:


> How do you know there is no CO assigned ??, maybe you are going for a direct grant bro


I am also expecting to get direct grant, but worried too.... why its taking so long for me.....


----------



## Beeka

*About to submit*

Dear members,

I am about to submit; but reluctant for few things:

1- My National ID card is not ready (translated in English) and my spouse's national Id is expired. No idea how should I handle this. Will Birth Certificate and passport be good to show our Pakistani citizenship.

2- For relationship evidence, I am providing joint bank statement and common residential address (on PCC). Is this enough? Or should I ask my landlord to provide us an agreement with both of our names on it?

3- My marriage certificate was translated in Pakistan and I have scanned it as it is; Should it be compulsory to attest it here in Australia? 

If I submit my application now, will I still be able to upload any left over documents latter? I am trying for a direct grant and do not want to wait for CO's contact. 

Help please! 
Still  Beeka


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys I just realised that ahc vfs office is right behind my office building lol

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

malik.umair56 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I do have an old passport but i didn't provide the details in form 80 when i submitted the form into immi account.


Dude you need to provide that detail. They explicitly ask for it in the form 80. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555

Hello all,
I got a CO contact for evidence relationship document. In the pdf received it was mentioned as below. Does it means I need to send black and white copies, notatrised and the color scan to attach. Or color scan copy as we normally do during visa lodge suffice, experts please advise.
*This is what mentioned in the CO contact.*
Providing documents
If you lodged your application online you may log back into your account at any time and
attach further documents. Ensure that all original documents are scanned in high quality and
colour.
Do not send us original documents unless we ask you for them. If you send copies of your
documents, ensure that they are certified copies.
If you provide us with fraudulent documents or claims, this may result in processing delays
and possibly your application being refused.
Certified copies
For the purposes of the migration legislation, a document is to be certified in writing as a true
copy of the original document by:
if the copy is certified in Australia:
● a Justice of the Peace; or
● a Commissioner for Declarations; or
● a person before whom a statutory declaration may be made under the Statutory
Declarations Act 1959 (for example a nurse, legal practitioner, medical practitioner,
pharmacist or dentist); or
● a registered migration agent (whose registration is not suspended or subject to a
caution).
if the copy is certified outside Australia:
a person who is the equivalent of a Justice of the Peace or Commissioner for
Declarations in that place (for example a public notary); or
● a registered migration agent (whose registration is not suspended or subject to a
caution).


----------



## gonnabeexpat

rohan004006 said:


> Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> I have lodged my application on 2nd Nov. I know there are a lot of people waiting longer than me. But its quite odd though that few people in my category (2613) are getting grants in 15 days. It just makes me a bit anxious wondering what did I miss.


Trust me dude iam going through the same thing. It's been 7 weeks or 50 days since I lodged my app till now i haven't even received the immigrate commencement email. 

I personally know 2 people who got grant within 10 days and they all have same profile as mine. 

I have been very truthfully in all my documents but still there i do have this fear of application rejection. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## playerofdangers

Hi!
I have 3 questions regarding my 190 application. I apologize first up for such a long message.
1. I have not claimed my skilled employment, but one of my career episodes in CDR was based on my employment (in company 1) for which I provided a reference letter to EA. Do I have to upload that reference letter with 190 application, even though I am not claiming any employment?
2. In my EOI, i mentioned my Company 1 experience (9 months) as relevant but didn't mention company 2 experience (to avoid claiming any points). Now in visa form and form 80, i have to declare all my employments. Should I declare company 2 employment as relevant to my nominated position?
3. My reference letter from company 1 mentioned my two designations and 7 job duties--duration mentioned separately for each designation but job duties mentioned combined for both designations. So my job duties have not been segregated into two designations. In EOI, i mentioned the two designations separately. Now in 190 online form and form 80, I have to mention the duties also. Since my duties are not segregated into two designations, can I mention both the designations in single employment and write the complete duration?
Thanking you


----------



## Beeka

keytofreedom said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please share your experience when it comes to uploading documents to my IMMI account after visa application? Does anyone know the requirements of proof documents to be uploaded ? The official quality and formatting guidelines link does not seem to work. Should they be PDF documents in full color? Are there size limits?
> 
> Also, do I need to print and certify documents like Skills Assessment letter from ACS or English skills assessment letter from TOEFL? OR are original PDF files are sufficient?
> 
> Thanks for suggestions.


Hi,
I am about to submit and I scanned all my original docs in colored PDF. It doesn't make sense of photocopying, attesting and then scanning; when you can scan the originals. I haven't been conscious of the size (as I have not uploaded yet). What I am curious to know is; will there be an option of updating or uploading few other documents, once we submit the application and upload most of the documents. Looking forward for someones help. 
Best wishes to us...


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Beeka said:


> Hi,
> I am about to submit and I scanned all my original docs in colored PDF. It doesn't make sense of photocopying, attesting and then scanning; when you can scan the originals. I haven't been conscious of the size (as I have not uploaded yet). What I am curious to know is; will there be an option of updating or uploading few other documents, once we submit the application and upload most of the documents. Looking forward for someones help.
> Best wishes to us...


Yes. You can upload more documents

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

nevergone said:


> Dude
> 
> 
> 
> Its not even three weeks you have lodged your visa!!There are loads of people waiting for more than a year. Those who claimed that they got grant in 15 days are either lying or they are extremely lucky. I would ask you to be patient.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,




i got CO assigned on 10th day of visa lodging


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange siera

gonnabeexpat said:


> Oh ok thanks so it means someone is working on my case
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Exactly


----------



## rohit_99129

malik.umair56 said:


> She can do a medical after 14 weeks.
> She needs to sign a declaration and staff will put on extra precaution.


Not sure if i got it. I filled the application for health and generated HPA ID. I still have to submit my visa application. This is for my wife and she will not be able to go through xray test next 6 months as the doctor told me. So, i dont understand the 14 weeks thing that you mentioned. 

And what is the declaration you are talking about. If you can please help me with some links or something.

Thanks


----------



## robbypuwar

Hi everyone,

I got an email regarding the EOI removal without getting any clarification or correspondance and also the status in my ImmiAccount has been changed from "Assessment in Progress" to "Finalised". Checked email inbox, spam, application mailbox etc. but nothing there. I have called DIAC a couple of times but they did not give me any useful info. I have dropped them an email to [email protected] regarding the clarification but have not received any response yet. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Meissam

robbypuwar said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got an email regarding the EOI removal without getting any clarification or correspondance and also the status in my ImmiAccount has been changed from "Assessment in Progress" to "Finalised". Checked email inbox, spam, application mailbox etc. but nothing there. I have called DIAC a couple of times but they did not give me any useful info. I have dropped them an email to [email protected] regarding the clarification but have not received any response yet. Can anyone help me out?




It means decision has been taken on your application. Your ImmiAccount could tell you what the final decision is, you should find a link to see the correspondence in this regard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirst.sin

vanpraustralia said:


> Color scanned copies are fine. PCC no attestation required.. Bank statement if they are auto generated and in color no attestation required
> 
> sent from my mobile using tapatalk pls ignore spelling errors/typos


vanpraustralia

Can you show me the link to the website that says colour scanned copies are fine? i read from here that they need to be _"certified"_. Or did your CO told your that colour copies
are sufficient?

*can't post link, sub _ with / and add www [dot] in front.

border.gov.au_Trav_Visa_Info

Thanks.


----------



## Abubakr

robbypuwar said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got an email regarding the EOI removal without getting any clarification or correspondance and also the status in my ImmiAccount has been changed from "Assessment in Progress" to "Finalised". Checked email inbox, spam, application mailbox etc. but nothing there. I have called DIAC a couple of times but they did not give me any useful info. I have dropped them an email to [email protected] regarding the clarification but have not received any response yet. Can anyone help me out?


When u press on your application, it doesnt show (view your grant letter) ??


----------



## tikki2282

robbypuwar said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got an email regarding the EOI removal without getting any clarification or correspondance and also the status in my ImmiAccount has been changed from "Assessment in Progress" to "Finalised". Checked email inbox, spam, application mailbox etc. but nothing there. I have called DIAC a couple of times but they did not give me any useful info. I have dropped them an email to [email protected] regarding the clarification but have not received any response yet. Can anyone help me out?




Did you checked your details in VEVO?


----------



## gaudit24

robbypuwar said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got an email regarding the EOI removal without getting any clarification or correspondance and also the status in my ImmiAccount has been changed from "Assessment in Progress" to "Finalised". Checked email inbox, spam, application mailbox etc. but nothing there. I have called DIAC a couple of times but they did not give me any useful info. I have dropped them an email to [email protected] regarding the clarification but have not received any response yet. Can anyone help me out?


''

Hey there,

Which number did you call. I tried reaching them on +61731367000 but the line is supposed to be closed now. Any other number which I can use to call them up and get a headway on my visa application. I am desperate to have a number to call them from overseas. Please share the same asap.


----------



## vikaschandra

robbypuwar said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got an email regarding the EOI removal without getting any clarification or correspondance and also the status in my ImmiAccount has been changed from "Assessment in Progress" to "Finalised". Checked email inbox, spam, application mailbox etc. but nothing there. I have called DIAC a couple of times but they did not give me any useful info. I have dropped them an email to [email protected] regarding the clarification but have not received any response yet. Can anyone help me out?


Here you have been answered by our Expert KeeDa

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/11448802-post23274.html


----------



## gonnabeexpat

robbypuwar said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got an email regarding the EOI removal without getting any clarification or correspondance and also the status in my ImmiAccount has been changed from "Assessment in Progress" to "Finalised". Checked email inbox, spam, application mailbox etc. but nothing there. I have called DIAC a couple of times but they did not give me any useful info. I have dropped them an email to [email protected] regarding the clarification but have not received any response yet. Can anyone help me out?


Congratulations you got the grant. Your job code and timeline please

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations you got the grant. Your job code and timeline please
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hey mate finalized would mean granted or refused but let the guy at least see his grant letter before he can post his time line..


----------



## MG22

Friends,
I am expecting an invite on Nov 23 with 70 points for 261311
I really want to move fast on visa application and would like go extra mile to possibly get direct grant.

Could you please help me with what all preparation can I do while waiting for invitation. what all documents can take time. Here are following that I have already prepared:

- I have all my degree certificates and marksheets ready as they were submitted to ACS
- employment reference letters (As submitted to ACS)
- Payslips ( last 3 months and one for each quarter for all the years) (Should I get the Payslips officially stamped and signed as I have electronic copies only.)
- Got PCC done already for self & spouse
- I topped up my credit card limit to be able to pay visa fee by credit card. I will be using a visa credit card issues in USA while I was there on H1B and maintained well. Hope that should be OK.


Please point me to any other documents ready to increase my possibility of direct grant.


----------



## bharathi.ra02

Hi

I have Lodged my application on 18th July 2016 for 189 visa,the status still shows as Received.
All the docs are uploaded.Medicals are not yet done.
Case officer is not yet assigned,its been 4 months now but have not seen any update.
1.Can we send a mail to DBIP to check on the status of the Application as it has already been 4 months now.What is the email id?
2.How long does it take to get the Case Officer Assigned?
3.What is the processing time for 189 Visa?
4.How long does it take to get the PR after the Case officer is assigned?


----------



## Abubakr

bharathi.ra02 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have Lodged my application on 18th July 2016 for 189 visa,the status still shows as Received.
> All the docs are uploaded.Medicals are not yet done.
> Case officer is not yet assigned,its been 4 months now but have not seen any update.
> 1.Can we send a mail to DBIP to check on the status of the Application as it has already been 4 months now.What is the email id?
> 2.How long does it take to get the Case Officer Assigned?
> 3.What is the processing time for 189 Visa?
> 4.How long does it take to get the PR after the Case officer is assigned?


Something missing here, you didnt do your medicals and you are waiting for your pr ??
I guess you should finalize your medicals before getting a CO contact asking for it and delaying you even more


----------



## bharathi.ra02

Abubakr said:


> Something missing here, you didnt do your medicals and you are waiting for your pr ??
> I guess you should finalize your medicals before getting a CO contact asking for it and delaying you even more



But CO would ask for medicals right?


----------



## Abubakr

bharathi.ra02 said:


> But CO would ask for medicals right?


You shouldn't wait for the CO contact, there is a way you should follow to get it done

If u waited for a CO contact it will delay you atleast for another 28 days

So try to finish it quickly, if you dont know the way perhaps some of the guys here would help u, because i used an agent and dont know exactly the way


----------



## sultan_azam

bharathi.ra02 said:


> But CO would ask for medicals right?


Generate hap id refereal letter and get through with medicals, dont wait for co to demand this.

Doing medicals and submitting all docs increase chances of receiving grant early

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbypuwar

Meissam said:


> It means decision has been taken on your application. Your ImmiAccount could tell you what the final decision is, you should find a link to see the correspondence in this regard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yea thats what the DIAC told me when I called them. But there is no way to find what that decision is. All I can do is wait for it.


----------



## robbypuwar

Abubakr said:


> When u press on your application, it doesnt show (view your grant letter) ??


No it doesn't. Just the status is changed from assessment in progress to Finalised. Nothing more than that.


----------



## robbypuwar

tikki2282 said:


> Did you checked your details in VEVO?


Yes I did that too. It says that I dont have an Australuan Visa.


----------



## robbypuwar

gaudit24 said:


> ''
> 
> Hey there,
> 
> Which number did you call. I tried reaching them on +61731367000 but the line is supposed to be closed now. Any other number which I can use to call them up and get a headway on my visa application. I am desperate to have a number to call them from overseas. Please share the same asap.



Hello. I called at +611300364613.


----------



## robbypuwar

vikaschandra said:


> Here you have been answered by our Expert KeeDa
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/11448802-post23274.html


Just checked it. Thanks!


----------



## robbypuwar

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations you got the grant. Your job code and timeline please
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Well thanks alott for your kind words. But all I need is a confirmation. I lodged my visa under 263111(subclass 189) on 3rd August.


----------



## playerofdangers

Hi!
I have 3 questions regarding my 190 application. I apologize first up for such a long message.
1. I have not claimed my skilled employment, but one of my career episodes in CDR was based on my employment (in company 1) for which I provided a reference letter to EA. Do I have to upload that reference letter with 190 application, even though I am not claiming any employment?
2. In my EOI, i mentioned my Company 1 experience (9 months) as relevant but didn't mention company 2 experience (to avoid claiming any points). Now in visa form and form 80, i have to declare all my employments. Should I declare company 2 employment as relevant to my nominated position?
3. My reference letter from company 1 mentioned my two designations and 7 job duties--duration mentioned separately for each designation but job duties mentioned combined for both designations. So my job duties have not been segregated into two designations. In EOI, i mentioned the two designations separately. Now in 190 online form and form 80, I have to mention the duties also. Since my duties are not segregated into two designations, can I mention both the designations in single employment and write the complete duration?
Thanking you


----------



## vikaschandra

playerofdangers said:


> Hi!
> I have 3 questions regarding my 190 application. I apologize first up for such a long message.
> 1. I have not claimed my skilled employment, but one of my career episodes in CDR was based on my employment (in company 1) for which I provided a reference letter to EA. Do I have to upload that reference letter with 190 application, even though I am not claiming any employment?
> 2. In my EOI, i mentioned my Company 1 experience (9 months) as relevant but didn't mention company 2 experience (to avoid claiming any points). Now in visa form and form 80, i have to declare all my employments. Should I declare company 2 employment as relevant to my nominated position?
> 3. My reference letter from company 1 mentioned my two designations and 7 job duties--duration mentioned separately for each designation but job duties mentioned combined for both designations. So my job duties have not been segregated into two designations. In EOI, i mentioned the two designations separately. Now in 190 online form and form 80, I have to mention the duties also. Since my duties are not segregated into two designations, can I mention both the designations in single employment and write the complete duration?
> Thanking you


1. Yes you better upload it to avoid any further contact with the CO. The CO may or may not ask for it but better to be on safer side
2. whatever is assessed as positive on the assessment outcome you should mention that as relevant if the second company employment is not claimed you can mention that but mark it as not relevant
3. on form 80 you should mention all the employments that you have had till date irrespective of whether you are claiming points or not. yes mention the same job duties as per the letter provided. it should be fine


----------



## gaudit24

robbypuwar said:


> Hello. I called at +611300364613.


Thank you brother. I will try calling them on this number, Secondly, you might need to wait next week because if you read on the department website, it show's that their site is under maintenance and i have also seen there are some layout changes taken place, so kindly wait for the maintenance to get over. You are likely granted visa as per KIDA link. but you will see things monday onwards in your account

Best of luck buddy.


----------



## robbypuwar

gaudit24 said:


> Thank you brother. I will try calling them on this number, Secondly, you might need to wait next week because if you read on the department website, it show's that their site is under maintenance and i have also seen there are some layout changes taken place, so kindly wait for the maintenance to get over. You are likely granted visa as per KIDA link. but you will see things monday onwards in your account
> 
> Best of luck buddy.


Anytime bro! And yea you are right, I noticed that updation too. Maybe that is the reason behind delay. It has taken quite long already, hope to hear something from them next week.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## playerofdangers

vikaschandra said:


> 1. Yes you better upload it to avoid any further contact with the CO. The CO may or may not ask for it but better to be on safer side
> 2. whatever is assessed as positive on the assessment outcome you should mention that as relevant if the second company employment is not claimed you can mention that but mark it as not relevant
> 3. on form 80 you should mention all the employments that you have had till date irrespective of whether you are claiming points or not. yes mention the same job duties as per the letter provided. it should be fine


Thanks a lot mate. Finally some one answered my query that I have been posting for the whole day.

2. In my skills assessment outcome, their is nothing about employment as I didn't claim that. But in my EOI, I mentioned company 1 experience as relevant, as it was only 9 months, but didn't mention company 2 (3 years). So no points were claimed in EOI either. But what about visa application? should i sitll mention company 1 as relevant and company 2 as irrelevant? also consider the fact that both my employments were relevant


----------



## Beeka

playerofdangers said:


> Thanks a lot mate. Finally some one answered my query that I have been posting for the whole day.
> 
> 2. In my skills assessment outcome, their is nothing about employment as I didn't claim that. But in my EOI, I mentioned company 1 experience as relevant, as it was only 9 months, but didn't mention company 2 (3 years). So no points were claimed in EOI either. But what about visa application? should i sitll mention company 1 as relevant and company 2 as irrelevant? also consider the fact that both my employments were relevant


I think 9 months employment wont change your employment points; if it does than you have to be careful about it across your forms; skill assessment, EOI, Form 80 etc. If it is not on skill assessment, that means you should not claim points for it. It can be relevant but no points claimed, would be my position.


----------



## sm8764

271 days ... 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

help with form 80

how to answer form Q22, 23, 31, 32. 

i dont have any travel plans yet. and given the sweet time DIBP takes, its strange to even ask for flight details 

i have friends but I wont be staying with them whenever i go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyam_555

tk123 said:


> help with form 80
> 
> how to answer form Q22, 23, 31, 32.
> 
> i dont have any travel plans yet. and given the sweet time DIBP takes, its strange to even ask for flight details
> 
> i have friends but I wont be staying with them whenever i go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Q22- to live and work in Australia
Q23, Q31, Q32, - no
Others can validate if it is right or wrong

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## v.singh9256

Hi everybody 
I need a piece of advice 
I have applied under 189 subclass on 29th April 2016 and I am a self employed applicant.
I am living on rent in a apartment and had given this address as correspondence address in my application. Now I am going to change my apartment in the same sector , my question is that do I need to inform my Co and is it going to affect my application process. It's already 206 days and I am afraid that providing new address will cause unnecessary delays.

Do my Co will ask for a new PCC for new address.

Thanks in advance 

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk


----------



## Abubakr

:cool2:


v.singh9256 said:


> Hi everybody
> I need a piece of advice
> I have applied under 189 subclass on 29th April 2016 and I am a self employed applicant.
> I am living on rent in a apartment and had given this address as correspondence address in my application. Now I am going to change my apartment in the same sector , my question is that do I need to inform my Co and is it going to affect my application process. It's already 206 days and I am afraid that providing new address will cause unnecessary delays.
> 
> Do my Co will ask for a new PCC for new address.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk


Do u mean you moved in the same city ??, because if u moved in the same city how would it affect anything

If you didnt ask the DIBP to make the correspondence through regular mail i think it will never affect your application


----------



## v.singh9256

Abubakr said:


> :cool2:
> 
> Do u mean you moved in the same city ??, because if u moved in the same city how would it affect anything
> 
> If you didnt ask the DIBP to make the correspondence through regular mail i think it will never affect your application


Yes I am in the same city and even same sector. Just changed the accommodation due to high rent.

So in ur view I shall update, using form 1022 and do I need to attach any proof I.e rent deed etc.

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

robbypuwar said:


> Well thanks alott for your kind words. But all I need is a confirmation. I lodged my visa under 263111(subclass 189) on 3rd August.


Sorry didn't mean to jump the gun. Hope you get the grant for sure. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni

Hi all,

Applied Visa 189 for 261313 on Sep 29th. Completed documentation on 8th Nov (additional info requested by CO).
How are you guys doing? Any others in the same boat to Australia with me? 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Applied Visa 189 for 261313 on Sep 29th. Completed documentation on 8th Nov (additional info requested by CO).
> How are you guys doing? Any others in the same boat to Australia with me?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Me filed on Oct 1 till now not even a peep

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbypuwar

gonnabeexpat said:


> Sorry didn't mean to jump the gun. Hope you get the grant for sure.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


No don't be sorry. Thanks a lot for your wishes.


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni

gonnabeexpat said:


> Me filed on Oct 1 till now not even a peep
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Which Occupation are you applying for?
I got contacted after 10 days for submitting additional information (uploading documents). Including PCC and Health Exam, it overall took me the whole 28 days deadline that they provided.
I was trying to get a guesstimate on how long it could take AFTER submitting all documents.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> Which Occupation are you applying for?
> I got contacted after 10 days for submitting additional information (uploading documents). Including PCC and Health Exam, it overall took me the whole 28 days deadline that they provided.
> I was trying to get a guesstimate on how long it could take AFTER submitting all documents.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


261313 soft engg submitted all my docs upfront

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rohit_99129

I have got EOI for 189 visa 3-4 weeks back. My wife and me are expecting, just the first trimester has gone by, so we have another 6 months. I was a bit confused on how to proceed now considering that medical test (particularly xray) can not be done for my wife.
I followed a few threads on expat and as it appears I should apply for visa now and don't produce the PCC and medical test report for both of us, once CO is assigned and asks for these documents, let him know the situation and get the required time. Once the baby is born, add the application for the baby as well and along with that produce PCC and medical reports for all of us. This way the entry date also will be more comfortable as PCC and medical reports will be submitted at a much later date. Let me know if my understanding is correct.

Also I will be 40 in Jan 2017, so will all this delay affect my EOI status. As i got EOI with 65 points, with any new calculation, I will loose 10 points. I am hoping that my point will not change here-after even if visa processing goes beyond next Jan (which it certainly will, i dont see it happening before next july-aug). Please let me know if my thinking is right here or not ?

Thanks
Rohit


----------



## Aicha1988

*EOI for 190 NT -Job offer requested*

Hello, 

My question is related to the Northern Territory Skilled Nomination Program (190). My Mrs is planning to apply under the Northern Territory Migration Occupation List category of Database Administrator 262111. She has all the required age, experience and qualification. Alongside we are also getting points for Partner Skill qualification and State Nomination. However, just before filing the EOI to the NT State we found out a job offer is required in the same nominated occupation before applying. 

Is there a way around it ? My wife is trying to reach out employers in NT but they prefer those who are physically present in Australia and not giving job offers without that. Also, most of employers prefer not to entertain overseas employees that means i'm losing out on many opportunities. 
Moreover, we have got plenty of money that I'm looking to invest when we reach there. 

What can we possibly do ? 

Thanks


----------



## Abubakr

rohit_99129 said:


> I have got EOI for 189 visa 3-4 weeks back. My wife and me are expecting, just the first trimester has gone by, so we have another 6 months. I was a bit confused on how to proceed now considering that medical test (particularly xray) can not be done for my wife.
> I followed a few threads on expat and as it appears I should apply for visa now and don't produce the PCC and medical test report for both of us, once CO is assigned and asks for these documents, let him know the situation and get the required time. Once the baby is born, add the application for the baby as well and along with that produce PCC and medical reports for all of us. This way the entry date also will be more comfortable as PCC and medical reports will be submitted at a much later date. Let me know if my understanding is correct.
> 
> Also I will be 40 in Jan 2017, so will all this delay affect my EOI status. As i got EOI with 65 points, with any new calculation, I will loose 10 points. I am hoping that my point will not change here-after even if visa processing goes beyond next Jan (which it certainly will, i dont see it happening before next july-aug). Please let me know if my thinking is right here or not ?
> 
> Thanks
> Rohit


As much as i know the points freeze once the invitation is issued


----------



## amir577

*Proof of marriage*

Hi expats

i wanted some details about proof of marriage, one my friend has submitted for evisa and he told me that there are 3 ways to show proof of marrige

- joint bank account
- joint property 
- marriage photograph

now my question is how old my joint bank account should be, i don't have a joint account at this point. Should i create one as soon as possible

second about marriage photograph, what should the photograph show, broom, bride, family members???, i have no idea at this point

Regards
Amir


----------



## pratheesh

*State Nomination*

Dear All,

I am looking for 190 visa.

ANZSCO 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
Age 35: 25 points
Vetassess 
Education :15 points
Experience : 15 points
IELTS : over all 6.5
Total score 55
If i get state nomination the total points will be 60.

Could you please advise whether I will get state nomination from any states in Australia and am i eligible to apply for visa.


----------



## sultan_azam

pratheesh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am looking for 190 visa.
> 
> ANZSCO 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
> Age 35: 25 points
> Vetassess
> Education :15 points
> Experience : 15 points
> IELTS : over all 6.5
> Total score 55
> If i get state nomination the total points will be 60.
> 
> Could you please advise whether I will get state nomination from any states in Australia and am i eligible to apply for visa.



research on websites of individual states, whether they give nomination to your occupation and what are their requirements


----------



## sultan_azam

rohit_99129 said:


> I have got EOI for 189 visa 3-4 weeks back. My wife and me are expecting, just the first trimester has gone by, so we have another 6 months. I was a bit confused on how to proceed now considering that medical test (particularly xray) can not be done for my wife.
> I followed a few threads on expat and as it appears I should apply for visa now and don't produce the PCC and medical test report for both of us, once CO is assigned and asks for these documents, let him know the situation and get the required time. Once the baby is born, add the application for the baby as well and along with that produce PCC and medical reports for all of us. This way the entry date also will be more comfortable as PCC and medical reports will be submitted at a much later date. Let me know if my understanding is correct.
> 
> Also I will be 40 in Jan 2017, so will all this delay affect my EOI status. As i got EOI with 65 points, with any new calculation, I will loose 10 points. I am hoping that my point will not change here-after even if visa processing goes beyond next Jan (which it certainly will, i dont see it happening before next july-aug). Please let me know if my thinking is right here or not ?
> 
> Thanks
> Rohit


exactly same case as mine, just a minor change, Case officer gave time for medicals but asked to provide pcc

secondly EoI is freezed the day you received invite, so nothing to worry now


----------



## andreyx108b

Manoo said:


> Good Observation...




They all came from the same IP, they have been removed. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

rohit_99129 said:


> I have got EOI for 189 visa 3-4 weeks back. My wife and me are expecting, just the first trimester has gone by, so we have another 6 months. I was a bit confused on how to proceed now considering that medical test (particularly xray) can not be done for my wife.
> 
> I followed a few threads on expat and as it appears I should apply for visa now and don't produce the PCC and medical test report for both of us, once CO is assigned and asks for these documents, let him know the situation and get the required time. Once the baby is born, add the application for the baby as well and along with that produce PCC and medical reports for all of us. This way the entry date also will be more comfortable as PCC and medical reports will be submitted at a much later date. Let me know if my understanding is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Also I will be 40 in Jan 2017, so will all this delay affect my EOI status. As i got EOI with 65 points, with any new calculation, I will loose 10 points. I am hoping that my point will not change here-after even if visa processing goes beyond next Jan (which it certainly will, i dont see it happening before next july-aug). Please let me know if my thinking is right here or not ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rohit




do more research. i think expecting mothers are not required to do xrays. however in case, you are from a TB risk country, then its an issue. (this is based on the doc req CO sent me). 

as i understand, points freeze as you receive the invite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

sultan_azam said:


> research on websites of individual states, whether they give nomination to your occupation and what are their requirements




try anzscosearch.com , it will tell you which states are giving sponsorship to your occupation code.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viaan

abhishek5855 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Iam entirely new to this forum/website. I watched this thread today and i feel delighted to see various learned and professional people. My big Hello to all.
> About me:
> My name's Abhishek Mahajan .
> Age 31
> Applying for 221111 Accountant
> I have the following educational qualifications :
> 1. Completed B.com in 2006 June
> 2. Completed CA in 2013 July
> 3. Completed CPA Aus (by clearing GSL & BPGA, so i have the Aus CPA degree) in 2016 july.
> 
> My PTE is L90, W90, S90 and R80.
> 
> So point wise:
> Age= 30 points
> PTE= 20 points
> Edu= 15 points (i hope)
> 
> Now, here is the confusion:
> After i completed my B.Com in 2006, i started with my Articleship in 2007. I completed my 3 years of articleship.
> Then afterwards i worked as an accountant and junior tax advisor with a taxation lawyer for 2 years.
> And then when i became a CA, i have been practicing till date (been 3+ years).
> My issue is that if i consider my articleship which is AFTER completing B.com, my experience goes upto 8+ years,
> -but if i Dont include articleship I get to about 5 years experience.
> -And if i ignore each and every work experience and just stick to the experience AFTER becoming a CA, its just 3+ years..
> Please advise me about the fate of my case.
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,

You would be able to claim all your experiences including article ship since everything was after completion of Bcom.

Vishnu


----------



## vikaskamboj

pratheesh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am looking for 190 visa.
> 
> ANZSCO 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
> Age 35: 25 points
> Vetassess
> Education :15 points
> Experience : 15 points
> IELTS : over all 6.5
> Total score 55
> If i get state nomination the total points will be 60.
> 
> Could you please advise whether I will get state nomination from any states in Australia and am i eligible to apply for visa.


As much as I've observed, a plenty of people with 60, 65, 70 and even higher score are subscribing for SC190.
Backlog of 60 pointers alone stands above 320 days and none of them are invited after 12th Dec. 2015 round.
This means, many of them are going to divert to SC 190 as one can't expect 
invitation with 60 points for yet another season.
Hence don't expect invite under SC190 with 55+5 points.

I myself too filed EOI with 60 points on 6th April 2016 for SC189 and haven't yet got invite.
Invitation for a few territories under SC190 is already closed (South Australia being one of these). 

I kept preparing and appearing for PTE (haven't appeared in IELTS or TOEFL since last 15 years) till I scored 8 each, which boosted my score to 70 points.

I suggest same to you too. If you manage to score 8 each, your points shoot to 65 and you can get invite even under SC189 within a couple of rounds.

Best of luck


----------



## Revai

I was a silent observer but thank you all folks for all the contributions and helpful comments. I thank my Lord and Saviour Jesus who has blessed us with this VISA. He is so faithful to me.

Here is my timeline:

Catergory: Surveyor

May IELTS band 8

14 JuneSkills Assessment
11 JulyPositive Result
6 SeptemberEOI
14 SeptemberITA
26 SeptemberZim Police Clearance
5 OctoberVISA lodge
11 OctoberCO assigned-P/slps|Medicals|SA PCC
20 OctoberSA PCC
24 OctoberMedicals

17 November Grant for me, my wife and 2 year old son

20 Oct 2017 IED*



Sent from my Hisense F20 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Congratulations dude.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebilsaa

Best of luck everyone for this coming week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek5855

Thanks Vishnu


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Last week was a crushing disappointment hope the same is not true for this week as well. May chilikur visa Balaji bless us all.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vanpraustralia

gonnabeexpat said:


> Last week was a crushing disappointment hope the same is not true for this week as well. May chilikur visa Balaji bless us all.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Starting day and week with positive and encouraging words... Thanks friend

Wishing you and all of us waiting the golden email.. to receive it in the coming week... 

sent from my mobile using tapatalk pls ignore spelling errors/typos


----------



## sultan_azam

Revai said:


> I was a silent observer but thank you all folks for all the contributions and helpful comments. I thank my Lord and Saviour Jesus who has blessed us with this VISA. He is so faithful to me.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Catergory: Surveyor
> 
> May IELTS band 8
> 
> 14 JuneSkills Assessment
> 11 JulyPositive Result
> 6 SeptemberEOI
> 14 SeptemberITA
> 26 SeptemberZim Police Clearance
> 5 OctoberVISA lodge
> 11 OctoberCO assigned-P/slps|Medicals|SA PCC
> 20 OctoberSA PCC
> 24 OctoberMedicals
> 
> 17 November Grant for me, my wife and 2 year old son
> 
> 20 Oct 2017 IED*
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Hisense F20 using Tapatalk


congratulations mate


----------



## Ebilsaa

Dears,

I have question, myVEVO app is working ? Or its not for us !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Ebilsaa said:


> Dears,
> 
> I have question, myVEVO app is working ? Or its not for us !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


VEVO is the abbreviation for Visa Entitlement Verification Online which means if you have a VISA issued already you can verify the visa details online.


----------



## Ebilsaa

vikaschandra said:


> VEVO is the abbreviation for Visa Entitlement Verification Online which means if you have a VISA issued already you can verify the visa details online.




Yea but for me once i put the details in the app it gives me no visa is there for me, ok the thing is that i dont know exactly what is my case status or anything related to my case, since it is with the MARA agent, and once i asked them about the credentials they said we can't share because all the other vlients on that credentials platform, so i checked and i found this myVEVO, so im not aware what is the last update actually for my case


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Ebilsaa said:


> Yea but for me once i put the details in the app it gives me no visa is there for me, ok the thing is that i dont know exactly what is my case status or anything related to my case, since it is with the MARA agent, and once i asked them about the credentials they said we can't share because all the other vlients on that credentials platform, so i checked and i found this myVEVO, so im not aware what is the last update actually for my case
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i think myVEVO will help you only when you have been granted a visa, till then it will not appear on myVEVo, experts can confirm this


----------



## vikaschandra

Ebilsaa said:


> Yea but for me once i put the details in the app it gives me no visa is there for me, ok the thing is that i dont know exactly what is my case status or anything related to my case, since it is with the MARA agent, and once i asked them about the credentials they said we can't share because all the other vlients on that credentials platform, so i checked and i found this myVEVO, so im not aware what is the last update actually for my case
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As said earlier VEVO can only be used after one has received the Grant (Visa has been issued) 

in your case if your visa is still in process you need to check on the ImmiAccount for details. 
Ask your agent to share with your the TRN number and Import your application on a new ImmiAccount to see what is the current status on your visa application


----------



## Ebilsaa

vikaschandra said:


> As said earlier VEVO can only be used after one has received the Grant (Visa has been issued)
> 
> 
> 
> in your case if your visa is still in process you need to check on the ImmiAccount for details.
> 
> Ask your agent to share with your the TRN number and Import your application on a new ImmiAccount to see what is the current status on your visa application




Aha thats great, already i have the TRN they shared with me once they submitted my case, so i can make another Immiaccount under this TRN and monitor it ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaskamboj

Revai said:


> I was a silent observer but thank you all folks for all the contributions and helpful comments. I thank my Lord and Saviour Jesus who has blessed us with this VISA. He is so faithful to me.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Catergory: Surveyor
> 
> May IELTS band 8
> 
> 14 JuneSkills Assessment
> 11 JulyPositive Result
> 6 SeptemberEOI
> 14 SeptemberITA
> 26 SeptemberZim Police Clearance
> 5 OctoberVISA lodge
> 11 OctoberCO assigned-P/slps|Medicals|SA PCC
> 20 OctoberSA PCC
> 24 OctoberMedicals
> 
> 17 November Grant for me, my wife and 2 year old son
> 
> 20 Oct 2017 IED*
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Hisense F20 using Tapatalk


Hi Revai

Did you attach same employment and job duties reference letters with visa application that you sent for skill assessment?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Abubakr

vikaskamboj said:


> As much as I've observed, a plenty of people with 60, 65, 70 and even higher score are subscribing for SC190.
> Backlog of 60 pointers alone stands above 320 days and none of them are invited after 12th Dec. 2015 round.
> This means, many of them are going to divert to SC 190 as one can't expect
> invitation with 60 points for yet another season.
> Hence don't expect invite under SC190 with 55+5 points.
> 
> I myself too filed EOI with 60 points on 6th April 2016 for SC189 and haven't yet got invite.
> Invitation for a few territories under SC190 is already closed (South Australia being one of these).
> 
> I kept preparing and appearing for PTE (haven't appeared in IELTS or TOEFL since last 15 years) till I scored 8 each, which boosted my score to 70 points.
> 
> I suggest same to you too. If you manage to score 8 each, your points shoot to 65 and you can get invite even under SC189 within a couple of rounds.
> 
> Best of luck


It depends on the occupation dude, i got my invitation after a week from My EOI date of effect
And my score is 60 only


----------



## vikaschandra

Ebilsaa said:


> Aha thats great, already i have the TRN they shared with me once they submitted my case, so i can make another Immiaccount under this TRN and monitor it ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you can do that you and monitor your application status and view correspondence as your agent does.. you will not receive any correspondence email though as on the original application probably your agent must have provided his details


----------



## ACC

*New joiner*

Hi Everyone! I am new here in the forum.

I have applied for 189 and 190.

70 points and 75 points respectively, under the occupation Internal Auditor.

DOE :15/11/2016.

I have been looking at the trends of the invitation for 2214, and I noticed that from a cutoff date of 11/9/2016 for the 28/09/2016 invitation round, it jumped back to 20/04/2016 for the 12/10/2016 round.

Does anybody know the reason behind this?


----------



## dakshch

Day 350... god please end this count here


----------



## rahularora14

dakshch said:


> Day 350... god please end this count here


Hey man ..hold up..it will be a sweet result.

I have started my process in Apr 2015.

Still holding back.


----------



## Ebilsaa

vikaschandra said:


> Yes you can do that you and monitor your application status and view correspondence as your agent does.. you will not receive any correspondence email though as on the original application probably your agent must have provided his details




Thanks Vikas,

Will do it tomorrow for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amanchhina33

hey guys i was a silent reader here but today i want to share i got the golden email the GRANT mine and my husband's
233914-Engineering Technologist
Visa lodged -12 Oct 2016
Documents -12/10/16
Resume uploaded-7/11/2016
CO contact-10/11/2016
doc uploaded-10/11/2016
Photo uploaded-20/11/2016
21/11/2016-grant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

amanchhina33 said:


> hey guys i was a silent reader here but today i want to share i got the golden email the GRANT mine and my husband's
> 233914-Engineering Technologist
> Visa lodged -12 Oct 2016
> Documents -12/10/16
> Resume uploaded-7/11/2016
> CO contact-10/11/2016
> doc uploaded-10/11/2016
> Photo uploaded-20/11/2016
> 21/11/2016-grant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on Grant. Who was ur CO and which team?


----------



## amanchhina33

brisbane
it was brooke first and for grant it was keiley 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fdesai

Hello expats/experts,

Request your inputs and pointers to some good threads to refer for getting prepared to relocating to Australia - where things like cost of living, accommodation, job opportunities, things to carry, relocation checklist etc. are discussed..!!

Thank you..!!
Best wishes..!!


----------



## kamalendra

unsuccessfully completed 8 months...
241 days and waiting..


----------



## tk123

Help with Form 80.

How to include duties in Q19. the box is too small (i am adding text in Adobe)

if I did different roles in the same company, do i need to include them in different rows? 

thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frowq

Today I've received the much awaited grant!
I've been browsing this forum for the last 6 months and found a lot of useful info and would like to thank you all for your contributions. Good luck with your application my friends, the day will come for you too.

Here's my timeline for those in a similar situation:
Developer Programmer *261313*
8-08-16 ACS Applied
19-09-16 - ACS Result received
19-08-16 EOI lodged 65 points
28-08-16 Invited
27-09-16 189 Visa Applied
6-10-16 Request for more information (resume, medicals, forms 80 and 1221)
18-10-16 Additional info provided and medicals cleared
21-11-16 GRANT
My CO was from the Adelaide office and there was no employment verification at all. I submitted payslips, tax documents and manager reference letter.


----------



## sultan_azam

ACC said:


> Hi Everyone! I am new here in the forum.
> 
> I have applied for 189 and 190.
> 
> 70 points and 75 points respectively, under the occupation Internal Auditor.
> 
> DOE :15/11/2016.
> 
> I have been looking at the trends of the invitation for 2214, and I noticed that from a cutoff date of 11/9/2016 for the 28/09/2016 invitation round, it jumped back to 20/04/2016 for the 12/10/2016 round.
> 
> Does anybody know the reason behind this?



yes the changes in cut-off dates across the invitation rounds is confusing,


----------



## sultan_azam

amanchhina33 said:


> hey guys i was a silent reader here but today i want to share i got the golden email the GRANT mine and my husband's
> 233914-Engineering Technologist
> Visa lodged -12 Oct 2016
> Documents -12/10/16
> Resume uploaded-7/11/2016
> CO contact-10/11/2016
> doc uploaded-10/11/2016
> Photo uploaded-20/11/2016
> 21/11/2016-grant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congratulations mate... enjoy the day


----------



## sultan_azam

tk123 said:


> Help with Form 80.
> 
> How to include duties in Q19. the box is too small (i am adding text in Adobe)
> 
> if I did different roles in the same company, do i need to include them in different rows?
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


change font size, you should be able to write it there itself, if somethings spill mention it on last page - part T

different roles - split them, but be aware that they should be in line with your claimed experience points


----------



## sultan_azam

frowq said:


> Today I've received the much awaited grant!
> I've been browsing this forum for the last 6 months and found a lot of useful info and would like to thank you all for your contributions. Good luck with your application my friends, the day will come for you too.
> 
> Here's my timeline for those in a similar situation:
> Developer Programmer *261313*
> 8-08-16 ACS Applied
> 19-09-16 - ACS Result received
> 19-08-16 EOI lodged 65 points
> 28-08-16 Invited
> 27-09-16 189 Visa Applied
> 6-10-16 Request for more information (resume, medicals, forms 80 and 1221)
> 18-10-16 Additional info provided and medicals cleared
> 21-11-16 GRANT
> My CO was from the Adelaide office and there was no employment verification at all. I submitted payslips, tax documents and manager reference letter.



congratulations for the golden mail....


----------



## fdesai

You could just use the keywords to crunch the duties in "one word keywords" if there are few organizations to list. Yeah you can include duties of all roles by comma separated list.

If you still feel it's not possible to put it all (in one word keywords) and want to elaborate (which is not really required, you can always use Part T Additional Information to sum it up..!!

Hope this helps..!!



tk123 said:


> Help with Form 80.
> 
> How to include duties in Q19. the box is too small (i am adding text in Adobe)
> 
> if I did different roles in the same company, do i need to include them in different rows?
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Another day another disappointment 😩😟

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sheiky

gonnabeexpat said:


> Another day another disappointment



I was waiting for your post. Why late today..? 
Hopefully you will get it this week. Good Luck...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abubakr

gonnabeexpat said:


> Another day another disappointment 😩😟
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Still 2 hours is there dude , dont loose patient im sure u will get it soon


----------



## amanchhina33

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations mate... enjoy the day




thank you very much wish everyone a quick grant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sreejithkm

*Medical and PCC*

Hi Friends,

I am in the midst of 189 visa lodge process (invite received on 09-Nov round) and has the following queries related to Medical and PCC. 

Medicals :- understand that we need to have the letter/notification from DIBP to undergo the medical checkups. How is this letter generated? Is it generated at the end of Visa submission process itself or is it something that is sent by DIBP after certain days/weeks of visa submission? 

PCC :- same question as above. How do we get the notification/letter to apply for PCC? Is it something that can be generated after the visa submission or was it sent by DIBP, if required? I have to get the PCC from Singapore and the police dept here requires the notification from the immigration authority for the PCC application. 

Kindly help to answer.

Thanks a lot.


----------------------------------------------------------
Category : 261112 (Systems Analyst)
Age : 25
Experience : 15
PTE-A : 10 (L:76, R:78, S:88, W:84 / Overall 79)
Education : 15
Partner Skill : 5
189 EOI Updated (70 points) : 07-Nov-16
189 Invite Received : 09-Nov-16
----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## gonnabeexpat

sheiky said:


> I was waiting for your post. Why late today..?
> Hopefully you will get it this week. Good Luck...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, yesterday went on a 100km cycle ride. Hence the delay.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Congratulations to frowq and amanchina

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

sreejithkm said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am in the midst of 189 visa lodge process (invite received on 09-Nov round) and has the following queries related to Medical and PCC.
> 
> Medicals :- understand that we need to have the letter/notification from DIBP to undergo the medical checkups. How is this letter generated? Is it generated at the end of Visa submission process itself or is it something that is sent by DIBP after certain days/weeks of visa submission?
> 
> PCC :- same question as above. How do we get the notification/letter to apply for PCC? Is it something that can be generated after the visa submission or was it sent by DIBP, if required? I have to get the PCC from Singapore and the police dept here requires the notification from the immigration authority for the PCC application.
> 
> Kindly help to answer.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> Category : 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> Age : 25
> Experience : 15
> PTE-A : 10 (L:76, R:78, S:88, W:84 / Overall 79)
> Education : 15
> Partner Skill : 5
> 189 EOI Updated (70 points) : 07-Nov-16
> 189 Invite Received : 09-Nov-16
> ----------------------------------------------------------


After payment of visa fees upload relevant documents, 

Inside immiaccount under applicants name tab on health assessment - organize health examinations - print referral letter. - this letter will have hap id for the applicant, similarly generate hap id letter for all applicants in your visa application. Use this hap id and book appointment with nearest panel physician, visit clinic on the appointment day and get your health check done

For pcc in India - invitation letter is enough, book pcc appointment at psk website and show the invitation letter(if asked)

If Singapore pcc has such specific demand then you need to wait for case officer to specifically demand a pcc from singapore, you can use that letter for singapore officials

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## holdon

202 days and I am still waiting:-(


----------



## amanchhina33

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations to frowq and amanchina
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




thanks and wish u luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

holdon said:


> 202 days and I am still waiting:-(


whats your time line dude ?


----------



## holdon

Manan008 said:


> whats your time line dude ?


visa lodge - May 01 '16
Occupation 233411
CO contact May 20 - Asking for addtl' Info
Replied - 29 May
Silence since then.......


----------



## summy1986

Day 89..... No update, Application "Received", No CO contact


----------



## vikaskamboj

sreejithkm said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am in the midst of 189 visa lodge process (invite received on 09-Nov round) and has the following queries related to Medical and PCC.
> 
> Medicals :- understand that we need to have the letter/notification from DIBP to undergo the medical checkups. How is this letter generated? Is it generated at the end of Visa submission process itself or is it something that is sent by DIBP after certain days/weeks of visa submission?
> 
> PCC :- same question as above. How do we get the notification/letter to apply for PCC? Is it something that can be generated after the visa submission or was it sent by DIBP, if required? I have to get the PCC from Singapore and the police dept here requires the notification from the immigration authority for the PCC application.
> 
> Kindly help to answer.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> Category : 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> Age : 25
> Experience : 15
> PTE-A : 10 (L:76, R:78, S:88, W:84 / Overall 79)
> Education : 15
> Partner Skill : 5
> 189 EOI Updated (70 points) : 07-Nov-16
> 189 Invite Received : 09-Nov-16
> ----------------------------------------------------------



(In India) For PCC, One doesn't need any kind of letter,
1. Just register for PCC at PSK website, You will have to choose country for which you need PCC (Australia in your case)
2. Book a slot
3. Pay the fees (Rs. 500)
4. Ready documents (Listed on PSK website)
5. Visit your PSK

Try to do it asap as you don't get PCC same day if you've not got one in last 6 months for same address that you apply for!

One day you visit PSK, Then Police visits your home for verification at some other day, then you go back to PSK for PCC (I'm waiting for police verification).

However Medicals are speedy.


----------



## Manan008

summy1986 said:


> Day 89..... No update, Application "Received", No CO contact


wow....did u try calling them ? i am at 55 days.,


----------



## umairkhanwe

*invite 189*

Submitted EOI on 13 Nov 2016
Subclass 189 
Points - 60

Any chance for invitation on 23 Nov ?


----------



## munish57

Hi Guys received grant today.
i followed this Forum since march.
thanks to all Posts who supported me all the time.


----------



## maverick19

munish57 said:


> Hi Guys received grant today.
> 
> i followed this Forum since march.
> 
> thanks to all Posts who supported me all the time.




Congrats!!! All the best for the coming days!!
What time (IST) did you get the grant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munish57

maverick19 said:


> congrats!!! All the best for the coming days!!
> What time (ist) did you get the grant?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


11.30am


----------



## ahsan771991

munish57 said:


> 11.30am




What's your timeline bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

munish57 said:


> Hi Guys received grant today.
> i followed this Forum since march.
> thanks to all Posts who supported me all the time.


congratulations mate


----------



## Shaivi

Any news daksh?
Bed start only on grant today that too onshore


----------



## Shaivi

sultan_azam said:


> munish57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys received grant today.
> i followed this Forum since march.
> thanks to all Posts who supported me all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations mate
Click to expand...

Congrats..timeline plz


----------



## guru1234

expatforum HomeExpat Country Forums All Expat Forums Australia Forum Britain Forum Canada Forum Cyprus Forum Dubai Forum Egypt Forum France Forum Germany Forum Greece Forum HK Forum Italy Forum Japan Forum Mexico Forum NZ Forum Philippines Forum Portugal Forum Singapore Forum Spain Forum SA Forum Thailand Forum Turkey Forum USA Forum Rest of the World Expat Country News All Expat News Australia News Britain News Canada News Cyprus News Dubai News Egypt News France News Germany News Greece News HK News Italy News Japan News NZ News Philippines News Portugal News Singapore News Spain News SA News Thailand News Turkey News USA News Expat Misc News Register Contact Information About Terms Privacy Premium Subscription Authors Contact 
Go Back Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad > Australasia > Australia Expat Forum for Expats Living in Australia 
189 Visa Lodge 2016 Gang 189 Visa Lodge 2016 Gang 
Welcome, guru1234.
You last visited: 18th November 2016 at 06:04 AM 
Private Messages: Unread 0, Total 2. 
User CPFAQCommunity Links Social Groups Pictures & Albums Contacts & Friends Members List CalendarNew PostsSearch 

Show Threads Show Posts Tag Search Advanced Search Quick Links Today's Posts Mark Forums Read Open Contacts Popup User Control Panel Edit Signature Edit Your Details Edit Options Private Messages Subscribed Threads Your Profile Who's Online Log Out 
Australia Expat Forum for Expats Living in Australia Have you moved to Australia from another country? Are you thinking about making Australia your new home? Want to meet others like you and discuss immigration, property, sport, socialising, food, cars, insurance, laws, taxes and anything related to Australia? 

Go to Page... 

Like Tree11073Likes Top All This Page 

189 Visa Lodge 2016 Gang - Page 2176
Tweet
Reply Page 2176 of 2176 « First < 1176 1676 2076 2126 2166 2172 2173 2174 2175 2176 

Thread Tools Search this Thread Rating: Thread Rating: 21 votes, 4.90 average. 

#21751 (permalink) Add to munish57's Reputation Report Post Old Today, 06:25 AM 
munish57 munish57 is online now 
New Member
Join Date: Nov 2016
Location: INDIA
Posts: 15 
Rep Power: 0 
munish57 is on a distinguished road
2 likes received
2 likes given 

Users Flag! Originally from india. Users Flag! Expat in australia. 

Default 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Guys received grant today.
i followed this Forum since march.
thanks to all Posts who supported me all the time. 
yadavtinu likes this.


Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message 

munish57 
View Public Profile 
Send a private message to munish57 
Find all posts by munish57 
Add munish57 to Your Contacts 

#21752 (permalink) Add to maverick19's Reputation Report Post Old Today, 06:27 AM 
maverick19 maverick19 is online now 
Member
Join Date: Aug 2016
Location: India
Posts: 76 
Rep Power: 0 
maverick19 is on a distinguished road
26 likes received
47 likes given 

Users Flag! Originally from india. Users Flag! Expat in australia. 

Default 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by munish57 View Post 
Hi Guys received grant today.

i followed this Forum since march.

thanks to all Posts who supported me all the time. 



Congrats!!! All the best for the coming days!!
What time (IST) did you get the grant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 


Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message 

maverick19 
View Public Profile 
Send a private message to maverick19 
Find all posts by maverick19 
Add maverick19 to Your Contacts 

#21753 (permalink) Add to munish57's Reputation Report Post Old Today, 06:33 AM 
munish57 munish57 is online now 
New Member
Join Date: Nov 2016
Location: INDIA
Posts: 15 
Rep Power: 0 
munish57 is on a distinguished road
2 likes received
2 likes given 

Users Flag! Originally from india. Users Flag! Expat in australia. 

Default 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by maverick19 View Post 
congrats!!! All the best for the coming days!!
What time (ist) did you get the grant?


Sent from my iphone using tapatalk 

11.30am 
maverick19 likes this.


Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message 

munish57 
View Public Profile 
Send a private message to munish57 
Find all posts by munish57 
Add munish57 to Your Contacts 

#21754 (permalink) Add to ahsan771991's Reputation Report Post Old Today, 06:34 AM 
ahsan771991 ahsan771991 is online now 
New Member
Join Date: Sep 2016
Location: Islamabad
Posts: 40 
Rep Power: 0 
ahsan771991 is on a distinguished road
3 likes received
5 likes given 

Users Flag! Originally from pakistan. Users Flag! Expat in australia. 

Default 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by munish57 View Post 
11.30am 



What's your timeline


----------



## Shaivi

holdon said:


> 202 days and I am still waiting:-(


Same here crossed 240 days i.e 8 months no update...can u share your timeline


----------



## guru1234

sorry for last msg..

Hi Munish ,

what was your timeline.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Lots of grants today. Good luck to everyone

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## munish57

Shaivi said:


> Congrats..timeline plz


233912 AGRI Engg
IELTS 8 (8.5, 7.5, 7, 8) r l w s
EA 29.04.16
EOI 30.04.16
Invited 06.07.16
Visa Lodged 14.07.16
Medical 28.07.16
Deffered medicals 05.08.16
medical cleared 28.10.16
visa granted 21.11.16
IED 07.07.17


----------



## tk123

sreejithkm said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the midst of 189 visa lodge process (invite received on 09-Nov round) and has the following queries related to Medical and PCC.
> 
> 
> 
> Medicals :- understand that we need to have the letter/notification from DIBP to undergo the medical checkups. How is this letter generated? Is it generated at the end of Visa submission process itself or is it something that is sent by DIBP after certain days/weeks of visa submission?
> 
> 
> 
> PCC :- same question as above. How do we get the notification/letter to apply for PCC? Is it something that can be generated after the visa submission or was it sent by DIBP, if required? I have to get the PCC from Singapore and the police dept here requires the notification from the immigration authority for the PCC application.
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly help to answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Category : 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> 
> Age : 25
> 
> Experience : 15
> 
> PTE-A : 10 (L:76, R:78, S:88, W:84 / Overall 79)
> 
> Education : 15
> 
> Partner Skill : 5
> 
> 189 EOI Updated (70 points) : 07-Nov-16
> 
> 189 Invite Received : 09-Nov-16
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------




When the CO sends you the document request, he will send a separate letter addressed to the SPF for issuance of COC. Mind it that it is a 3-4 week process, so dont waste a single day in filing eApplication on their website. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

and the day has ended. Day 51


----------



## amanaksh

gonnabeexpat said:


> and the day has ended. Day 51




52 here



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## summy1986

gonnabeexpat said:


> and the day has ended. Day 51


89th here....... But its not EOD, some people got grant mail at 14:30 IST....


----------



## Manan008

amanaksh said:


> 52 here
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


55 :d


----------



## amanaksh

summy1986 said:


> 89th here....... But its not EOD, some people got grant mail at 14:30 IST....




R u sure at 14:30 Indian time???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## summy1986

amanaksh said:


> R u sure at 14:30 Indian time???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I am sure


----------



## amanaksh

Lets see then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Expat_vinay

*College Transcript for English Medium*

Hi All,

I got to know, for secondary applicant, if I am not looking for partner points, then college transcript will also work to prove English language competency. 

Kindly confirm.

Also, if any one here, can provide me the format for that. 
Thanks in advance.

Best Regards,
Vinay


----------



## sultan_azam

Expat_vinay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got to know, for secondary applicant, if I am not looking for partner points, then college transcript will also work to prove English language competency.
> 
> Kindly confirm.
> 
> Also, if any one here, can provide me the format for that.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Vinay


it may work if language of instruction is mentioned in the transcript


----------



## LouieP

gsbhatia55 said:


> 2 rejections today... both saying employment verification didn't went well. does this mean they gave fake docs or employer gave wrong inputs?
> 
> if employer gives wrong inputs what can an applicant do? they will contact HR and for sure HR is not aware of all roles and responsibilities..:fingerscrossed:


I think you need an expert advise with that, did you work with a migration agent?


----------



## vikaskamboj

umairkhanwe said:


> Submitted EOI on 13 Nov 2016
> Subclass 189
> Points - 60
> 
> Any chance for invitation on 23 Nov ?


Which category?

If it's for 2613 then you can't expect it for another 300 days as 2613 has more than 300 days backlog at 60 points.


----------



## vikaskamboj

sultan_azam said:


> it may work if language of instruction is mentioned in the transcript


It won't. Refer to official website. They've clearly mentioned, you either pay 4000+ AUD or a minimal score equivalent to IELTS 4.5 each in any of language ability test.


----------



## playerofdangers

Hello everyone!

I made a mistake in my EOI by mentioning 9 months of my work experience as relevant. It didn't count points for employment because it was lesser than 3 years.

Now on 190 visa form, should I mention that same employment as relevant or irrelevant; considering the fact that it has no effect on my points?


----------



## sreejithkm

sultan_azam said:


> After payment of visa fees upload relevant documents,
> 
> Inside immiaccount under applicants name tab on health assessment - organize health examinations - print referral letter. - this letter will have hap id for the applicant, similarly generate hap id letter for all applicants in your visa application. Use this hap id and book appointment with nearest panel physician, visit clinic on the appointment day and get your health check done
> 
> For pcc in India - invitation letter is enough, book pcc appointment at psk website and show the invitation letter(if asked)
> 
> If Singapore pcc has such specific demand then you need to wait for case officer to specifically demand a pcc from singapore, you can use that letter for singapore officials
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Thank you, Sultan for the reply. Points noted.


----------



## aditya_barca

playerofdangers said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I made a mistake in my EOI by mentioning 9 months of my work experience as relevant. It didn't count points for employment because it was lesser than 3 years.
> 
> Now on 190 visa form, should I mention that same employment as relevant or irrelevant; considering the fact that it has no effect on my points?


Yes.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asifskeep

To be eligible for draw on the next upcoming 23rd November, when is the last time for submission of EOI?

My friend is due to get his skill assessed tomorrow( 22nd Midday). 

Please advise on the issue.


----------



## MG22

vikaskamboj said:


> It won't. Refer to official website. They've clearly mentioned, you either pay 4000+ AUD or a minimal score equivalent to IELTS 4.5 each in any of language ability test.


Could you please point me to specific instruction where this is mentioned. I was of the opinion that a simple letter from college saying the the degree program medium was English


----------



## sreejithkm

tk123 said:


> When the CO sends you the document request, he will send a separate letter addressed to the SPF for issuance of COC. Mind it that it is a 3-4 week process, so dont waste a single day in filing eApplication on their website.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you, tk123 for the reply. May I know if you have applied for Singapore COC recently and took 3-4 weeks to get it done? Lately, the process has changed to online. I just got to know about it today. We have to make an online application by uploading the required documents and make the payment. Then book an appointment for fingerprint and then the COC will be issued. This new process seems to be faster and can be done in 5-10 days time, if I am not wrong. Any idea?

Thanks!


----------



## playerofdangers

aditya_barca said:


> Yes.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


Yes for what brother?


----------



## sultan_azam

Asifskeep said:


> To be eligible for draw on the next upcoming 23rd November, when is the last time for submission of EOI?
> 
> My friend is due to get his skill assessed tomorrow( 22nd Midday).
> 
> Please advise on the issue.


he could be considered if he submits EOI before 23rd Nov 00:00 hrs Sydney time


----------



## sierra1987

Hi Guys , Is the immi portal down ?
I've submitted my application on 14th Nov but now the home page is blank from the last 2 days.


----------



## guru1234

HI,

co asked for 956 form from anybody.

I have applied as mechanical engineer 189 with 60 points in oct2016. co asked for 956 form.
after how many days if I provide form co will contact again.


----------



## aditya_barca

playerofdangers said:


> Yes for what brother?


Yes, you should mention all the work ex till date and show only the one approved by acs as relevant.
Ideally, everything in your eoi should be true and reflect in visa application. However in your case , since it did not affect the points you should be okay.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

sreejithkm said:


> Thank you, tk123 for the reply. May I know if you have applied for Singapore COC recently and took 3-4 weeks to get it done? Lately, the process has changed to online. I just got to know about it today. We have to make an online application by uploading the required documents and make the payment. Then book an appointment for fingerprint and then the COC will be issued. This new process seems to be faster and can be done in 5-10 days time, if I am not wrong. Any idea?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




i just recieved my COC today. 

Step 1: Need to file EAppeal (can only be done once you have the DIBP letter) 
Step 2: Wait for eAppeal approval: takes 7-10 working days.
Step 3: Submit application after appeal approval and make online payment
Step 4: schedule finger printing appointment (can only b done on the following day after application submission) --- you will get atleast 4th 5th day appointment.
Step 5: COC issued on the same day as fingerprinting. Keep a margin of 3 weeks atleast. 

good luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssood143

Hey guys.. here is a situation.. Applied for PCC, cop came to home for verification, as I was living there for less than one year, he sent an Adverse Verification report to passport office. The online status shows that as verification is not clear so it is under review in RPO.. has anybody faced a similar situation.. any pointers will be helpful


----------



## playerofdangers

aditya_barca said:


> Yes, you should mention all the work ex till date and show only the one approved by acs as relevant.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


my accessing authority is Engineers Australia and did not submit any employment for assessment. Nothing about my employment is mentioned on outcome letter


----------



## Shaivi

gonnabeexpat said:


> Lots of grants today. Good luck to everyone
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


There is only one grant as per myimmitracker


----------



## munish57

guru1234 said:


> HI,
> 
> co asked for 956 form from anybody.
> 
> I have applied as mechanical engineer 189 with 60 points in oct2016. co asked for 956 form.
> after how many days if I provide form co will contact again.


he will not conact again. they only contact if some info is required.


----------



## Expat_vinay

Thanks. Though I have the degree certificate in English, but no where it is mentioned that degree was done in English. 

Is there any specific format for this transcript like what all details needs to be there other than "in English"


----------



## Expat_vinay

Hi Vikas,

Could you please suggest, for 2613 with 65 points, what will be waiting time and whats the source?


----------



## sreejithkm

tk123 said:


> i just recieved my COC today.
> 
> Step 1: Need to file EAppeal (can only be done once you have the DIBP letter)
> Step 2: Wait for eAppeal approval: takes 7-10 working days.
> Step 3: Submit application after appeal approval and make online payment
> Step 4: schedule finger printing appointment (can only b done on the following day after application submission) --- you will get atleast 4th 5th day appointment.
> Step 5: COC issued on the same day as fingerprinting. Keep a margin of 3 weeks atleast.
> 
> good luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi tk123,

Thanks again for the reply.

Few more queries please:-

1. Is the eAppeal also done thru the eservices at police.gov.sg?
2. I am a SG PR and staying here for more than 10 years. Do I still need the eAppeal?
3. Do I need to get the COC first before I can apply for Indian PCC at Indian Highcomm in SG? Any such requirement? 
4. Do I need indian PCC as I am an SG resident for more than 10 yearts?

Thanks!

Sreejith


----------



## Fanish

vikaskamboj said:


> It won't. Refer to official website. They've clearly mentioned, you either pay 4000+ AUD or a minimal score equivalent to IELTS 4.5 each in any of language ability test.


Please read the below. Letter from School / College will also work.

How can I prove I have functional English?


----------



## Expat_vinay

Fanish said:


> Please read the below. Letter from School / College will also work.
> 
> How can I prove I have functional English?


Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.

So in that case, one need letter from both school and college. Am I right? Still looking for format.

Please help.


----------



## Expat_vinay

Expat_vinay said:


> Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> 
> So in that case, one need letter from both school and college. Am I right? Still looking for format.
> 
> Please help.


Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.

ONly college transcript will do. Need format.


----------



## andreyx108b

Expat_vinay said:


> Thanks. Though I have the degree certificate in English, but no where it is mentioned that degree was done in English.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any specific format for this transcript like what all details needs to be there other than "in English"




You should get letter from uni stating language of instructions. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pratik.itworld

*What's an avg time for CO to contact you*

Hello All,

I have lodged my Visa application on 24th Oct 2016, but haven't yet contacted by CO. I have all the documents uploaded in the application along with PCC and Health Doc. 
I have my wife added in application as non migrant partner, and she was refered for Sputum test by Bupa medical service, which is a migration medical partner of DIBP. Will CO contact me only after her reports are out? 
She being a non migrating partner, still I get grant only after her reports are uploaded??


----------



## manish.864u

Dear gonnabeexpat,

Did u give reference letter signed by your senior or by a colleague working at the same level. Pls reply.


----------



## manish.864u

*Mr*



gonnabeexpat said:


> Deepak, Qucik question, For Previous Company2 how many Month's payslips did you upload?


Dear gonnabeexpat,

Did u give reference letter signed by your senior or by a colleague working at the same level. Pls reply.


----------



## BHPS

amanaksh said:


> R u sure at 14:30 Indian time???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


we got it at 3:30 IST.


----------



## angelica2907

Hi everyone.
i lodged my application on the 30th of august.
and CO contacted me for additional document on 5th of September.
additional documents were submitted on the 28th of september.

And I haven't heard anything from them since then.
my job is Medical scientist.
applying from Brisbane trough MARA Agent.

Can anyone help me ?
I haven't get the visa yet..


----------



## gonnabeexpat

manish.864u said:


> Dear gonnabeexpat,
> 
> Did u give reference letter signed by your senior or by a colleague working at the same level. Pls reply.



hi manish,

For my previous company i gave SD from my Team lead and Reference letter on HR letter head. for current company i gave SD which was signed by colleague but he is a senior quality engineer and iam just a quality engineer.


----------



## Mudassar_SM

gonnabeexpat said:


> Another day another disappointment 😩😟
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hey Bro,
Patience and Faith is the key.
You, me and everyone will get the grants soon.

Good Luck to all...


----------



## expat1234

angelica2907 said:


> Hi everyone.
> i lodged my application on the 30th of august.
> and CO contacted me for additional document on 5th of September.
> additional documents were submitted on the 28th of september.
> 
> And I haven't heard anything from them since then.
> my job is Medical scientist.
> applying from Brisbane trough MARA Agent.
> 
> Can anyone help me ?
> I haven't get the visa yet..


I was asked for PCC and Medical in August which I submitted on 20th Sep and have been waiting since. There are several people waiting in a similar situation. You can get an idea by going to the immitracker site. No one knows why some people get their grants much earlier than others. All we can do is wait and hope for the best.


----------



## justin787

angelica2907 said:


> Hi everyone.
> i lodged my application on the 30th of august.
> and CO contacted me for additional document on 5th of September.
> additional documents were submitted on the 28th of september.
> 
> And I haven't heard anything from them since then.
> my job is Medical scientist.
> applying from Brisbane trough MARA Agent.
> 
> Can anyone help me ?
> I haven't get the visa yet..


I've submitted the requested documents on the 28th of September as well. I did get a confirmation that the PCC they requested was no longer required but that was about it. 
Almost a month since then.

Day 76 ...


----------



## vikaskamboj

*Backlog 65 pointers*



Expat_vinay said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Could you please suggest, for 2613 with 65 points, what will be waiting time and whats the source?


Hi Vinay

Backlog of 65 pointers varies between 10 to 15 days as per previous invitations data.
Refer to https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/htmlview.

Recent round not updated there. myimmitracker also affirm this document.

That means, one who has got 65 points will receive invitation in second or third round from the date he submits/updated EOI.

However there's no backlog at 70 points. You get invite at 70 points even if you update EOI a day before round (as per their time).


----------



## Ebilsaa

vikaskamboj said:


> Hi Vinay
> 
> 
> 
> Backlog of 65 pointers varies between 10 to 15 days as per previous invitations data.
> 
> Refer to https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/htmlview.
> 
> 
> 
> Recent round not updated there. myimmitracker also affirm this document.
> 
> 
> 
> That means, one who has got 65 points will receive invitation in second or third round from the date he submits/updated EOI.
> 
> 
> 
> However there's no backlog at 70 points. You get invite at 70 points even if you update EOI a day before round (as per their time).




Do you have any statistics done for 2633, 60 pointers ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

angelica2907 said:


> Hi everyone.
> i lodged my application on the 30th of august.
> and CO contacted me for additional document on 5th of September.
> additional documents were submitted on the 28th of september.
> 
> And I haven't heard anything from them since then.
> my job is Medical scientist.
> applying from Brisbane trough MARA Agent.
> 
> Can anyone help me ?
> I haven't get the visa yet..




Use grabt date estimator


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## munish57

pratik.itworld said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have lodged my Visa application on 24th Oct 2016, but haven't yet contacted by CO. I have all the documents uploaded in the application along with PCC and Health Doc.
> I have my wife added in application as non migrant partner, and she was refered for Sputum test by Bupa medical service, which is a migration medical partner of DIBP. Will CO contact me only after her reports are out?
> She being a non migrating partner, still I get grant only after her reports are uploaded??


Hi you have to go for spurtum test and if you are contacted by CO then you have to tell him that tests will take some time.
but you will get grant only after it Shows that your wifes medical is clear even if she is not migrating.(because they suppose that they will migrate in future)
in the mean time Keep your documents updated.


----------



## vikaskamboj

Ebilsaa said:


> Do you have any statistics done for 2633, 60 pointers ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, I never tried 2633. My category is 2613 and subcategory 261313.

Don't loose hope and keep googling, you will certainly get some clue.

However, as per last year statistics of my own category, number of applications have spurted especially this year beyond ceiling limit. So, not all eligible candidates are going to get invite as eligibility is 60 points and no one in my category at 60 points have got invitation under sc189 after Dec. 12, 2015.

Try searching for your category 

Advise: Don't stop at 60 points and keep on re-appearing in language test. Score 8 each. Once you score 8 each, you directly come out of backlog and you are invited irrespective of your DOE.

Best of luck


----------



## Ebilsaa

vikaskamboj said:


> Sorry, I never tried 2633. My category is 2613 and subcategory 261313.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't loose hope and keep googling, you will certainly get some clue.
> 
> 
> 
> However, as per last year statistics of my own category, number of applications have spurted especially this year beyond ceiling limit. So, not all eligible candidates are going to get invite as eligibility is 60 points and no one in my category at 60 points have got invitation under sc189 after Dec. 12, 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> Try searching for your category
> 
> 
> 
> Advise: Don't stop at 60 points and keep on re-appearing in language test. Score 8 each. Once you score 8 each, you directly come out of backlog and you are invited irrespective of your DOE.
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck




Thank you ... I will check what i can do further


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pratik.itworld

munish57 said:


> Hi you have to go for spurtum test and if you are contacted by CO then you have to tell him that tests will take some time.
> but you will get grant only after it Shows that your wifes medical is clear even if she is not migrating.(because they suppose that they will migrate in future)
> in the mean time Keep your documents updated.


Hi Munish57,

Thanks for your reply.
Yes I have my all the documents uploaded. Awaiting only for wife's test. However update BUPA consultant about the test status, and waiting for CO to reply so that I can inform him/her about the same.


----------



## Abubakr

guru1234 said:


> HI,
> 
> co asked for 956 form from anybody.
> 
> I have applied as mechanical engineer 189 with 60 points in oct2016. co asked for 956 form.
> after how many days if I provide form co will contact again.


Form 956 is for the agent , right ??
They asked me for 956 and i got the grant 3 months after


----------



## angelica2907

Oh I have been waiting for nearly 90 days since I submitted my applications.

Thank you guys


----------



## Arunjk

*Wrong photo in emedicals submitted to DBIP*

Has anyone faced such a situation where bupa gave wrong photograph in our emedicals and submitted to immigration and the CO contacted us . Then we conatcted bupa and sorted the photo .But I am so tensed with the visa right now. Pls give me some suggestions . will there be any problem for the application


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Time Will come...*

Folks, 

I came through this amazing write-up and thought of sharing it to lift:bounce: ppls’ spirit who are waiting for their grants (including me)

TIME WILL COME….

Someone is still single…
Someone got married and waited for 10 years before having his first baby…
There is another who had a baby within a year of marriage.
Someone graduated at the age of 22, yet waited for 5 years before securing a good job…
And there is another who graduated at 27 and secured employment of their choice immediately…
Someone became a CEO at 25 and died at 50 while another became a CEO at 50 and lived for 90 yrs..

Everyone works based on their TIME ZONE. People can have things worked out only according to their pace.
Work in your time zone.
Your colleagues, pals, younger ones might seem to go ahead of you..
May be some might seem behind you.
Don’t envy them or mock them. It’s their “Time Zone”. You are in yours..

Hold On, be strong and stay true to yourself.
All things shall work out together for your good.

You are not late…..You are not early also…
You are very much on time….

Lets control the things which are controllable and leave the other uncontrollable things to destiny..
God Bless all….


----------



## Greg1946

Thanks for sharing mate. Good article


----------



## aussiedream87

Mudassar_SM said:


> Folks,
> 
> I came through this amazing write-up and thought of sharing it to lift:bounce: ppls’ spirit who are waiting for their grants (including me)
> 
> TIME WILL COME….
> 
> Someone is still single…
> Someone got married and waited for 10 years before having his first baby…
> There is another who had a baby within a year of marriage.
> Someone graduated at the age of 22, yet waited for 5 years before securing a good job…
> And there is another who graduated at 27 and secured employment of their choice immediately…
> Someone became a CEO at 25 and died at 50 while another became a CEO at 50 and lived for 90 yrs..
> 
> Everyone works based on their TIME ZONE. People can have things worked out only according to their pace.
> Work in your time zone.
> Your colleagues, pals, younger ones might seem to go ahead of you..
> May be some might seem behind you.
> Don’t envy them or mock them. It’s their “Time Zone”. You are in yours..
> 
> Hold On, be strong and stay true to yourself.
> All things shall work out together for your good.
> 
> You are not late…..You are not early also…
> You are very much on time….
> 
> Lets control the things which are controllable and leave the other uncontrollable things to destiny..
> God Bless all….


good one mate


----------



## sheiky

Mudassar_SM said:


> TIME WILL COME….
> 
> 
> 
> Lets control the things which are controllable and leave the other uncontrollable things to destiny..
> 
> God Bless all….



Nice One Muddasar. Lets keep Going...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xwing76

Hi guys, anyone here knows anybody who have lodge a visa with an autism child? and manage to get it approve.. 
Or where can we ask for help on what things to submit to diac for special cases like this? thanks a lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

general query. once i upload the documents requested by CO and click on Document Submitted, can I still keep uploading documents (in case i later remember that something was missing)

As CO would also take some time before he reviews the submitted docs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

Xwing76 said:


> Hi guys, anyone here knows anybody who have lodge a visa with an autism child? and manage to get it approve..
> Or where can we ask for help on what things to submit to diac for special cases like this? thanks a lot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I suggest that you get consultant help on this -- someone who specialises in medical related cases. General criteria relates to cost of medical on public funds. While autistic children dont need so much of medical care, however, as i understand, for pre known medical conditions the cost of medical care is calculated based on the remainder of life expectancy. so i am not sure how that applies in such a special case, only some specialist can guide. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Good luck for tomorrow every one

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

Xwing76 said:


> Hi guys, anyone here knows anybody who have lodge a visa with an autism child? and manage to get it approve..
> Or where can we ask for help on what things to submit to diac for special cases like this? thanks a lot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


reach out to DIPB folks they will guide on such cases.


----------



## lucas.wszolek

gonnabeexpat said:


> Good luck for tomorrow every one
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Cheers! :fingerscrossed::thumb:


----------



## orange siera

vikaskamboj said:


> Which category?
> 
> If it's for 2613 then you can't expect it for another 300 days as 2613 has more than 300 days backlog at 60 points.


What do mean when you say a 200 day backlog..... any source ????


----------



## sultan_azam

tk123 said:


> general query. once i upload the documents requested by CO and click on Document Submitted, can I still keep uploading documents (in case i later remember that something was missing)
> 
> As CO would also take some time before he reviews the submitted docs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes you can still upload documents but be aware that there is a limit to number & size of documents to be uploaded into immiaccount...


----------



## gsbhatia55

*GSM team number?*

was going through some forums, many were discussing that their CO belongs to team number 2 or 3.

what does this team number signifies and how can I know to which team my CO belongs to? op2:


----------



## vikaskamboj

omer2165 said:


> What do mean when you say a 200 day backlog..... any source ????


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/htmlview


----------



## rahularora14

gsbhatia55 said:


> was going through some forums, many were discussing that their CO belongs to team number 2 or 3.
> 
> what does this team number signifies and how can I know to which team my CO belongs to?


There is no significance.They are just team number's.


----------



## abishma

Hello guys,
I applied for EOI on 14/11/2016 for 211111 Accountant General with 70 points. In your view, When should I expect the Invitation? End December?
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange siera

vikaskamboj said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/htmlview


thanks


----------



## jeyam_555

Hello all,
I lodged VISA on 2ndNov, CO contact of 17th Nov for evidence of relationship with spouse document. I uploaded some documents related it and clicked Information provided button which is grayed out after that. I emailed to GSM allocated department stating that documents were attached.
Please confirm whether it is suffice or anything additionally to be done after CO request. Now application status changed to assessment in progress. Approximately on how many days CO will review once information is provided, (I think there might not be such timeline but just a guideline based on experience)


----------



## orange siera

Hey Guys, Expert Opinion requested

I Lodged my application on 17 of October and front loaded all documents. My application status is currently Received. As per my understanding I am in a que waiting for my application to be processed on my turn. In case I upload a document at a date later that my application lodgement date would that take me at the bottom of the Que again ? Or I shall have the same priority in Que as was according to the Visa lodgement date.

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Abubakr

jeyam_555 said:


> Hello all,
> I lodged VISA on 2ndNov, CO contact of 17th Nov for evidence of relationship with spouse document. I uploaded some documents related it and clicked Information provided button which is grayed out after that. I emailed to GSM allocated department stating that documents were attached.
> Please confirm whether it is suffice or anything additionally to be done after CO request. Now application status changed to assessment in progress. Approximately on how many days CO will review once information is provided, (I think there might not be such timeline but just a guideline based on experience)


Some people get the grant the very next day and some is waiting for 9 months and more , no any guideline in this unfortunately


----------



## Abubakr

omer2165 said:


> Hey Guys, Expert Opinion requested
> 
> I Lodged my application on 17 of October and front loaded all documents. My application status is currently Received. As per my understanding I am in a que waiting for my application to be processed on my turn. In case I upload a document at a date later that my application lodgement date would that take me at the bottom of the Que again ? Or I shall have the same priority in Que as was according to the Visa lodgement date.
> 
> Thanks in advance !


Its not like the EOI, there is no que here, you can get the grant before some guys waiting since last year and some people lodging after you and will get it before you.

Anyway uploading any documents anytime never delay the grant


----------



## amir577

amir577 said:


> Hi expats
> 
> i wanted some details about proof of marriage, one my friend has submitted for evisa and he told me that there are 3 ways to show proof of marrige
> 
> - joint bank account
> - joint property
> - marriage photograph
> 
> now my question is how old my joint bank account should be, i don't have a joint account at this point. Should i create one as soon as possible
> 
> second about marriage photograph, what should the photograph show, broom, bride, family members???, i have no idea at this point
> 
> Regards
> Amir


Hi Expat/experts

Can anyone please help with this issue and shed some light on this problem that i am facing

Regards
Amir


----------



## rahularora14

amir577 said:


> amir577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi expats
> 
> i wanted some details about proof of marriage, one my friend has submitted for evisa and he told me that there are 3 ways to show proof of marrige
> 
> - joint bank account
> - joint property
> - marriage photograph
> 
> now my question is how old my joint bank account should be, i don't have a joint account at this point. Should i create one as soon as possible
> 
> second about marriage photograph, what should the photograph show, broom, bride, family members???, i have no idea at this point
> 
> Regards
> Amir
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Expat/experts
> 
> Can anyone please help with this issue and shed some light on this problem that i am facing
> 
> Regards
> Amir
Click to expand...

There are other ways also.

Marriage certificate.
Passport.
And u can upload pics like we do in marriage registration.


----------



## Beeka

tk123 said:


> Help with Form 80.
> 
> How to include duties in Q19. the box is too small (i am adding text in Adobe)
> 
> if I did different roles in the same company, do i need to include them in different rows?
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep it very short as limited characters are permitted. If you use different rows, it will reduce the characters. Better to continue with a full stop.


----------



## engineeroz

amir577 said:


> Hi Expat/experts
> 
> Can anyone please help with this issue and shed some light on this problem that i am facing
> 
> Regards
> Amir


Well, you can do like how I did:

1. Photographs pasted in Word document and then converted to PDF. Included photographs of different phases such as trip with family, everyday living at home, marriage ceremony etc etc. I labelled each photo explaining where it was and what was the occasion. A variety will help to show genuineness of relationship.

2. Marriage certificate

3. Joint travel ticket with both our names and date

4. Tenancy agreement with both our names

As for the joint account, if you can get it open quick and able to show both your names then it might be helpful, but I didn't have a joint account and didn't upload any.

All the best.


----------



## munishghai74

Hi All,
I just wanted to ask, is there any delay going on with the Visa grants??
I submitted all my docs in June, but the CO contacted me after almost 14 weeks in September, and requested more evidence on couple items.

Again after I submitted additional documents, 8 weeks have passed and yet waiting for any response for the CO or anyone else.

Timeline details in my signature, if needed.

Thanks,
Munish


----------



## farjaf

munishghai74 said:


> Hi All,
> I just wanted to ask, is there any delay going on with the Visa grants??
> I submitted all my docs in June, but the CO contacted me after almost 14 weeks in September, and requested more evidence on couple items.
> 
> Again after I submitted additional documents, 8 weeks have passed and yet waiting for any response for the CO or anyone else.
> 
> Timeline details in my signature, if needed.
> 
> Thanks,
> Munish


probably worth to give dibp a call and get status update


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Not my day

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xwing76

aussiedream87 said:


> reach out to DIPB folks they will guide on such cases.



How can we contact them? Or do you mean to say speak to the CO in charge with our application? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkmelbourne

farjaf said:


> probably worth to give dibp a call and get status update



There is no contact number to call GSM now. We have to wait for their response only.....


----------



## sultan_azam

abishma said:


> Hello guys,
> I applied for EOI on 14/11/2016 for 211111 Accountant General with 70 points. In your view, When should I expect the Invitation? End December?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


December is too early to predict, i thinkyou may get it in upto January, it is just my opinion


----------



## sultan_azam

jeyam_555 said:


> Hello all,
> I lodged VISA on 2ndNov, CO contact of 17th Nov for evidence of relationship with spouse document. I uploaded some documents related it and clicked Information provided button which is grayed out after that. I emailed to GSM allocated department stating that documents were attached.
> Please confirm whether it is suffice or anything additionally to be done after CO request. Now application status changed to assessment in progress. Approximately on how many days CO will review once information is provided, (I think there might not be such timeline but just a guideline based on experience)


that is enough, when CO will review your case is uncertain, if lucky they may review it today or take weeks to come back to your application


----------



## sultan_azam

omer2165 said:


> Hey Guys, Expert Opinion requested
> 
> I Lodged my application on 17 of October and front loaded all documents. My application status is currently Received. As per my understanding I am in a que waiting for my application to be processed on my turn. In case I upload a document at a date later that my application lodgement date would that take me at the bottom of the Que again ? Or I shall have the same priority in Que as was according to the Visa lodgement date.
> 
> Thanks in advance !


it is not like date, once you apply for visa someone will look after your application, if they find something required they will inform you, meanwhile you can keep uploading documents before someone go through your file, que theory is upto invitation stage only


----------



## jeyam_555

sultan_azam said:


> that is enough, when CO will review your case is uncertain, if lucky they may review it today or take weeks to come back to your application


Thanks for your time and reply. Appreciate people like you and others who spend their precious time to answer various questions posted. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

rkmelbourne said:


> there is no contact number to call gsm now. We have to wait for their response only.....


1300 364 613


----------



## tikki2282

gonnabeexpat said:


> Not my day
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Same here ☹️. I hope this waiting period ends soon.


----------



## kartrik

When we call this number, what are the inputs required from our side. I have lodged my visa through an agent. However the agent is not providing the transaction #.


----------



## MG22

can someone please clarify:

Genuine relationship proof: Both of our passports bear same residential address and mention each other as spouse. Also our individual bank accounts latest statement show same address. Is this sufficient. If required I can open a Joint Bank account as well but would like to avoid if not necessary

Form 80 / 1221 - Can i fill and sign electronically using pdf digital sign (scanned image of signature). I want to avoid writing by hand on such a long form with so many details. I have not written by pen since ages


----------



## sultan_azam

MG22 said:


> can someone please clarify:
> 
> Genuine relationship proof: Both of our passports bear same residential address and mention each other as spouse. Also our individual bank accounts latest statement show same address. Is this sufficient. If required I can open a Joint Bank account as well but would like to avoid if not necessary
> 
> Form 80 / 1221 - Can i fill and sign electronically using pdf digital sign (scanned image of signature). I want to avoid writing by hand on such a long form with so many details. I have not written by pen since ages


for relationship evidence - what you have is enough, add marriage certificate to this list

form 80/1221 - fill electronically, take print of last page(where signature is required), sign, scan and merge with rest of the pages


----------



## MG22

sultan_azam said:


> for relationship evidence - what you have is enough, add marriage certificate to this list
> 
> form 80/1221 - fill electronically, take print of last page(where signature is required), sign, scan and merge with rest of the pages


one more clarification:
I have too many travels and there is not enough space. Is it really necessary to mention all international travel. I have 6 different countries covered and more than 20 travels in last 10 years. Please suggest


----------



## utkrsh

*Status Finalised*

Hi Guys,

Looks like I got the grant today but still need some of your suggestion.
On my immi account the status flipped to FINALISED. 

I can see the tag "GRANTED" before the applicants name and a new side tab stating "Grant letter" is added. I haven't received any email in this regard. Does this means that I have received the grant ? My hope has re surfaced right now. 


Code :- 261313
Lodged :- 15 Sep 2016
CO Contact :- 26 Sep 2016
Docs uploaded :- 10 Oct 2016
Possible grant :- 22 Nov 2016


----------



## tk123

MG22 said:


> one more clarification:
> 
> I have too many travels and there is not enough space. Is it really necessary to mention all international travel. I have 6 different countries covered and more than 20 travels in last 10 years. Please suggest




i too had the same issue. 60+ trips in the past 4 years alone. i have copies the same format on Excel and included in the form right after the question for travel. 

better wait to hear from someone who already got approval.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arjun09

utkrsh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Looks like I got the grant today but still need some of your suggestion.
> On my immi account the status flipped to FINALISED.
> 
> I can see the tag "GRANTED" before the applicants name and a new side tab stating "Grant letter" is added. I haven't received any email in this regard. Does this means that I have received the grant ? My hope has re surfaced right now.
> 
> 
> Code :- 261313
> Lodged :- 15 Sep 2016
> CO Contact :- 26 Sep 2016
> Docs uploaded :- 10 Oct 2016
> Possible grant :- 22 Nov 2016


Yes you got the grant. You will receive an email shortly. 
Congratulations enjoy ur day.

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

utkrsh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Looks like I got the grant today but still need some of your suggestion.
> On my immi account the status flipped to FINALISED.
> 
> I can see the tag "GRANTED" before the applicants name and a new side tab stating "Grant letter" is added. I haven't received any email in this regard. Does this means that I have received the grant ? My hope has re surfaced right now.
> 
> 
> Code :- 261313
> Lodged :- 15 Sep 2016
> CO Contact :- 26 Sep 2016
> Docs uploaded :- 10 Oct 2016
> Possible grant :- 22 Nov 2016


Congratulations dude

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

utkrsh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Looks like I got the grant today but still need some of your suggestion.
> On my immi account the status flipped to FINALISED.
> 
> I can see the tag "GRANTED" before the applicants name and a new side tab stating "Grant letter" is added. I haven't received any email in this regard. Does this means that I have received the grant ? My hope has re surfaced right now.
> 
> 
> Code :- 261313
> Lodged :- 15 Sep 2016
> CO Contact :- 26 Sep 2016
> Docs uploaded :- 10 Oct 2016
> Possible grant :- 22 Nov 2016



go inside, check in the correspondence


----------



## tk123

utkrsh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I got the grant today but still need some of your suggestion.
> 
> On my immi account the status flipped to FINALISED.
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the tag "GRANTED" before the applicants name and a new side tab stating "Grant letter" is added. I haven't received any email in this regard. Does this means that I have received the grant ? My hope has re surfaced right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code :- 261313
> 
> Lodged :- 15 Sep 2016
> 
> CO Contact :- 26 Sep 2016
> 
> Docs uploaded :- 10 Oct 2016
> 
> Possible grant :- 22 Nov 2016




Congrats... 
such a show-off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munish57

tk123 said:


> general query. once i upload the documents requested by CO and click on Document Submitted, can I still keep uploading documents (in case i later remember that something was missing)
> 
> As CO would also take some time before he reviews the submitted docs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can upload documents till you are granted visa.
normally CO allocation takes 15 to 30 days.
if he requires any he will mail you.


----------



## munish57

jeyam_555 said:


> Hello all,
> I lodged VISA on 2ndNov, CO contact of 17th Nov for evidence of relationship with spouse document. I uploaded some documents related it and clicked Information provided button which is grayed out after that. I emailed to GSM allocated department stating that documents were attached.
> Please confirm whether it is suffice or anything additionally to be done after CO request. Now application status changed to assessment in progress. Approximately on how many days CO will review once information is provided, (I think there might not be such timeline but just a guideline based on experience)


depends on his work load. normally 1 month i would say


----------



## tk123

munish57 said:


> You can upload documents till you are granted visa.
> 
> normally CO allocation takes 15 to 30 days.
> 
> if he requires any he will mail you.




thanks munish. I already have CO allocated and he sent me a document request -- to be submitted by 4-Dec. There are a couple of documents that may take longer. I was thinking if i upload everythjng else and then upload the pending documents once available. iits not like the CO will look at my uploaded documents immediately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

munish57 said:


> depends on his work load. normally 1 month i would say




4-12 weeks. Average 6-8. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## munish57

utkrsh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Looks like I got the grant today but still need some of your suggestion.
> On my immi account the status flipped to FINALISED.
> 
> I can see the tag "GRANTED" before the applicants name and a new side tab stating "Grant letter" is added. I haven't received any email in this regard. Does this means that I have received the grant ? My hope has re surfaced right now.
> 
> 
> Code :- 261313
> Lodged :- 15 Sep 2016
> CO Contact :- 26 Sep 2016
> Docs uploaded :- 10 Oct 2016
> Possible grant :- 22 Nov 2016


Yes, check your Details in VEVO


----------



## munish57

tk123 said:


> thanks munish. I already have CO allocated and he sent me a document request -- to be submitted by 4-Dec. There are a couple of documents that may take longer. I was thinking if i upload everythjng else and then upload the pending documents once available. iits not like the CO will look at my uploaded documents immediately.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


he would take sone time.
but do it asap otherwise december Holidays will start


----------



## tk123

munish57 said:


> he would take sone time.
> 
> but do it asap otherwise december Holidays will start




thanks munish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Iam so scared of December holidays. Already these people are taking more time as it is  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> Iam so scared of December holidays. Already these people are taking more time as it is
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Usually not much impact! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

gonnabeexpat said:


> Iam so scared of December holidays. Already these people are taking more time as it is
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


have faith, your case should be finalised before Christmas


----------



## nikhil_k

Mudassar_SM said:


> Folks,
> 
> I came through this amazing write-up and thought of sharing it to lift:bounce: ppls’ spirit who are waiting for their grants (including me)
> 
> TIME WILL COME….
> 
> Someone is still single…
> Someone got married and waited for 10 years before having his first baby…
> There is another who had a baby within a year of marriage.
> Someone graduated at the age of 22, yet waited for 5 years before securing a good job…
> And there is another who graduated at 27 and secured employment of their choice immediately…
> Someone became a CEO at 25 and died at 50 while another became a CEO at 50 and lived for 90 yrs..
> 
> Everyone works based on their TIME ZONE. People can have things worked out only according to their pace.
> Work in your time zone.
> Your colleagues, pals, younger ones might seem to go ahead of you..
> May be some might seem behind you.
> Don’t envy them or mock them. It’s their “Time Zone”. You are in yours..
> 
> Hold On, be strong and stay true to yourself.
> All things shall work out together for your good.
> 
> You are not late…..You are not early also…
> You are very much on time….
> 
> Lets control the things which are controllable and leave the other uncontrollable things to destiny..
> God Bless all….


Very nice Mudassar...very well explained. 

Onshore Applicant on 457 Visa in Sydney from 17th April 2016 
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
Medicals Not Done...


----------



## holdon

Folks, any idea when DIBP closes for Christmas and resume back to processing cases???


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Very few grants reported today

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick19

gonnabeexpat said:


> Very few grants reported today
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




How many?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## holdon

holdon said:


> Folks, any idea when DIBP closes for Christmas and resume back to processing cases???


Anyone aware of my query??


----------



## holdon

maverick19 said:


> How many?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2 as per immitracker


----------



## sarah1216

Can any one tell me,how long does it take for visa grant after 2nd time contact? I have lodge visa june 2016 and CO conatct July asking for current employment evidence and overseas PCc and wife ielts
All requests furnished by July end except overseas PCC as its not possible to get unless i visit by person to obtain. 
So i ask that that country embassy to provide me the details through email that its not possible to get PCC from embassy. The same email i have produced to CO on july only. As per my agent CO was fine with embassy email for waiver of that PCC. However, on November 2nd again CO contacted and asking for PCC again if not again provide new email evidence from embassy. 

Finally i managed to get Pcc a long with translation and submitted to CO .know the question is how long does it take to grant visa?

On the other side,if CO asked only for PCc means the other documents like experience and other supportive documents are reviewed and ok?

Please share your experiences on my query. Its going to be 200 days i lodge visa


----------



## dakshch

Day 351

Any 263111 grants recently ???


----------



## dakshch

Shaivi said:


> Any news daksh?
> Bed start only on grant today that too onshore




Nope. 351 days passed but no news yet


----------



## baokar1

I had co contact on 28th september for wifes passport pcc and form 1436 , I submiited the documents through email on 22nd october as 60 docs limit was reached, but its now almost been 1 month my wife is still not added , I did all teh things called dipb mailed them 3 times but still there is no reply , I am bit wooried what is happening with my application , i also clicked informtaion provided button.

I dont know when my wife will be added as her medical can be done after she issadded to application.

Is there any other way to contact dibp , i got co contact from adelaide


----------



## rahularora14

holdon said:


> Folks, any idea when DIBP closes for Christmas and resume back to processing cases???


Well there is no or little work in Australia from 15 Dec to 15 Jan.

They are in festive mood by that time.
Do not keep high hopes during this period.
Sry to say bt this is harsh truth.


----------



## nkverma

rahularora14 said:


> Well there is no or little work in Australia from 15 Dec to 15 Jan.
> 
> They are in festive mood by that time.
> Do not keep high hopes during this period.
> Sry to say bt this is harsh truth.


On your note I was wondering if we should still expect the 21st Dec round of invitation to be there?


----------



## MG22

Folks,
I am preparing to lodge my visa application and I need some help.
Can some one review and confirm if the following format for the letter to be obtained from College for proof of Functional English is good enough:

Thanks:


To
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
Australian Government

Sub: Completion of 4 year full time Professional Degree in English medium

This is to certify that Mr. XXXXXXXXXX did complete a full time regular Four Year Bachelor of Technology – Computer Science Degree from this Institute during the year XXXX – XXXX. It is also certified that the Medium of Instruction and the examinations were all conducted in English language.
Particulars of Mr. XXXXXXXXXXX as per the records of Institute are as under:
Name: XXXXXXXX
Father’s name: Mr. XXXXXXXXX
Date of Birth: XXXXXXXXXX
Roll No.: XXXXX


----------



## dakshch

gonnabeexpat said:


> and the day has ended. Day 51






amanaksh said:


> 52 here
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






Manan008 said:


> 55 :d




Hahahaha what would you say to 351 ?


----------



## rahularora14

nkverma said:


> rahularora14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there is no or little work in Australia from 15 Dec to 15 Jan.
> 
> They are in festive mood by that time.
> Do not keep high hopes during this period.
> Sry to say bt this is harsh truth.
> 
> 
> 
> On your note I was wondering if we should still expect the 21st Dec round of invitation to be there?
Click to expand...

Well u can expect invitation on 21st.

As invitations are pre decided.Thats y invitation you receive at midnight and grants u receive during official hours Australian time.


----------



## shivi91

*233411- Electronics Engineer*

Hi Everyone,

I would like to thank every active participant of this thread For helping out each other during this toughest phase. I am glad that I came across this forum.

I have submitted my EOI under electronics engineer-233411 occupation with 60 points under my belt. I was just wondering what are the chances for getting invited in next or next to next invitation round?
Unfortunately, I couldn't find much people with this occupation to make an estimation of the current timeline trends. I would really appreciate if any of the experts here, could give me a clue about it. Also, when is the next invitation round?

Regards,
Shiv


----------



## sultan_azam

sarah1216 said:


> Can any one tell me,how long does it take for visa grant after 2nd time contact? I have lodge visa june 2016 and CO conatct July asking for current employment evidence and overseas PCc and wife ielts
> All requests furnished by July end except overseas PCC as its not possible to get unless i visit by person to obtain.
> So i ask that that country embassy to provide me the details through email that its not possible to get PCC from embassy. The same email i have produced to CO on july only. As per my agent CO was fine with embassy email for waiver of that PCC. However, on November 2nd again CO contacted and asking for PCC again if not again provide new email evidence from embassy.
> 
> Finally i managed to get Pcc a long with translation and submitted to CO .know the question is how long does it take to grant visa?
> 
> On the other side,if CO asked only for PCc means the other documents like experience and other supportive documents are reviewed and ok?
> 
> Please share your experiences on my query. Its going to be 200 days i lodge visa


it cant be said with absolute surety that all other things has been verified, they may take some more time to verify the newly submitted things


----------



## sultan_azam

shivi91 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I would like to thank every active participant of this thread For helping out each other during this toughest phase. I am glad that I came across this forum.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI under electronics engineer-233411 occupation with 60 points under my belt. I was just wondering what are the chances for getting invited in next or next to next invitation round?
> Unfortunately, I couldn't find much people with this occupation to make an estimation of the current timeline trends. I would really appreciate if any of the experts here, could give me a clue about it. Also, when is the next invitation round?
> 
> Regards,
> Shiv


i am hopeful that you will get invite in upcoming round


----------



## sultan_azam

MG22 said:


> Folks,
> I am preparing to lodge my visa application and I need some help.
> Can some one review and confirm if the following format for the letter to be obtained from College for proof of Functional English is good enough:
> 
> Thanks:
> 
> 
> To
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> Australian Government
> 
> Sub: Completion of 4 year full time Professional Degree in English medium
> 
> This is to certify that Mr. XXXXXXXXXX did complete a full time regular Four Year Bachelor of Technology – Computer Science Degree from this Institute during the year XXXX – XXXX. It is also certified that the Medium of Instruction and the examinations were all conducted in English language.
> Particulars of Mr. XXXXXXXXXXX as per the records of Institute are as under:
> Name: XXXXXXXX
> Father’s name: Mr. XXXXXXXXX
> Date of Birth: XXXXXXXXXX
> Roll No.: XXXXX



cant be better than this


----------



## MG22

sultan_azam said:


> cant be better than this


Thanks Sultan


----------



## sabhishek982

dakshch said:


> Hahahaha what would you say to 351 ?


I am just wondering why you didn't apply for 190 when 189 is taking so long?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

sabhishek982 said:


> I am just wondering why you didn't apply for 190 when 189 is taking so long?


Is it possible to do that?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahularora14

sabhishek982 said:


> dakshch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha what would you say to 351 ?
> 
> 
> 
> I am just wondering why you didn't apply for 190 when 189 is taking so long?
Click to expand...

That is possible for invitations.
Once u receive the invitation u have to pay visa fee and start ur process.


----------



## uday63

Hi Guys,

Is there any thread for Software opportunities in Australia and Landing?


----------



## playerofdangers

Dear friends

In the Online visa form for subclass 190 there is a question:-

"Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application? "

What should be the answer to this question for an applicant who has been employed in the nominated occupation for past 4 years, but is not claiming any points for employment in EOI or visa form?
Should it be "Yes" or "No".


----------



## sultan_azam

playerofdangers said:


> Dear friends
> 
> In the Online visa form for subclass 190 there is a question:-
> 
> "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application? "
> 
> What should be the answer to this question for an applicant who has been employed in the nominated occupation for past 4 years, but is not claiming any points for employment in EOI or visa form?
> Should it be "Yes" or "No".


Mention NO if not claiming points

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

playerofdangers said:


> Dear friends
> 
> In the Online visa form for subclass 190 there is a question:-
> 
> "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application? "
> 
> What should be the answer to this question for an applicant who has been employed in the nominated occupation for past 4 years, but is not claiming any points for employment in EOI or visa form?
> Should it be "Yes" or "No".


Its according to the employment assessment that was done. How many years have they considered positive?


----------



## aussiedream87

All the best guys on receiving your ITA. Please have your case update on https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/ Kinldy also withdraw your 190 EOI. All the best for rest of your PR journey & Cheers!!


----------



## Sydneyboy

Guys my agent is saying it will take 5 to 6 months for visa grant, after the lodgment of visa application. ???

This is too slow.


----------



## jeyam_555

Sydneyboy said:


> Guys my agent is saying it will take 5 to 6 months for visa grant, after the lodgment of visa application. ???
> 
> This is too slow.


Just go through this thread on timeline you will find the solution. It depends on quality of application, luck, etc. And varies from few days to months, a year also. 
Best wishes for you

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Sydneyboy said:


> Guys my agent is saying it will take 5 to 6 months for visa grant, after the lodgment of visa application. ???
> 
> This is too slow.


there are no fixed timelines, some get it in 10 days, some get it in 1.5 year...

it varies case to case and no agent can accurately tell


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Sydneyboy said:


> Guys my agent is saying it will take 5 to 6 months for visa grant, after the lodgment of visa application. ???
> 
> This is too slow.


That's far better than Canada. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

Sydneyboy said:


> Guys my agent is saying it will take 5 to 6 months for visa grant, after the lodgment of visa application. ???
> 
> This is too slow.


This particular stage depends on various factors such as your documents, their authenticity, CO who handles your case, background verification etc. So make sure you have all in place and expect a response soon once you file.


----------



## munishghai74

dakshch said:


> Hahahaha what would you say to 351 ?


Your case gives me hope 
And I thought, my case is getting delayed.


----------



## SHILPA PETER

Hi Guys

Has anybody made payments fr VISA loadge via Paypal. If so, what are the surcharges.

Thanks
Shilpa Peter


----------



## vikaschandra

SHILPA PETER said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Has anybody made payments fr VISA loadge via Paypal. If so, what are the surcharges.
> 
> Thanks
> Shilpa Peter


payment through paypal will incur 1% surcharge

Payment for Australia Visa Fees


----------



## munishghai74

farjaf said:


> probably worth to give dibp a call and get status update


Can you help with a good no to call them plz.
And thanks for your reply.


----------



## vikaschandra

munishghai74 said:


> Your case gives me hope
> And I thought, my case is getting delayed.


here we have KeeDa with 520 Days+

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/11466098-post23299.html


----------



## SHILPA PETER

vikaschandra said:


> payment through paypal will incur 1% surcharge
> 
> Payment for Australia Visa Fees



Thanks Vikas


----------



## playerofdangers

Dear friends

In the Online visa form for subclass 190 there is a question:-

"Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application? "

What should be the answer to this question for an applicant who has been employed in the nominated occupation for past 4 years, but is not claiming any points for employment in EOI or visa form?
Should it be "Yes" or "No".


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Wonder whose lucky day it's going to be tomorrow.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel

shivi91 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I would like to thank every active participant of this thread For helping out each other during this toughest phase. I am glad that I came across this forum.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI under electronics engineer-233411 occupation with 60 points under my belt. I was just wondering what are the chances for getting invited in next or next to next invitation round?
> Unfortunately, I couldn't find much people with this occupation to make an estimation of the current timeline trends. I would really appreciate if any of the experts here, could give me a clue about it. Also, when is the next invitation round?
> 
> Regards,
> Shiv


I know someone with 60points EOI for electronics and I am already waiting for EA outcome for electronics...do you know the occupation update? 

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahularora14

With every passing day,my heart sinks deeper and deeper in anticipation of a mail from DIBP. May we all get grant soon.


----------



## sm8764

273 days ... waiting is so bad ! again good luck to all...


----------



## engineeroz

Brothers and sisters, I've got the grant this morning. Would like to thank each and every member of this forum and I pray hard for all awaiting their grants. God willing, you will get it soon.

Timeline in my signature.


----------



## engineeroz

Brothers and sisters, I've got the grant this morning. Would like to thank each and every member of this forum and I pray hard for all awaiting their grants. God willing, you will get it soon.

Timeline in my signature.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

250th day.
My agent sent a mail and got a reply saying " Furthur enquires regarding this application's status will not be replyed, will let you know if anything is required"


----------



## tk123

engineeroz said:


> Brothers and sisters, I've got the grant this morning. Would like to thank each and every member of this forum and I pray hard for all awaiting their grants. God willing, you will get it soon.
> 
> Timeline in my signature.




Congrats

the real journey begins ...... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanpraustralia

engineeroz said:


> Brothers and sisters, I've got the grant this morning. Would like to thank each and every member of this forum and I pray hard for all awaiting their grants. God willing, you will get it soon.
> 
> Timeline in my signature.


Congrats friend.. All the best 

sent from my mobile using tapatalk pls ignore spelling errors/typos


----------



## v.singh9256

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> 250th day.
> My agent sent a mail and got a reply saying " Furthur enquires regarding this application's status will not be replyed, will let you know if anything is required"


Hi self employed 
I m also a self employed applicant waiting for last 210 days 
What documents did u upload for self employed.


Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk


----------



## swami

got the grant today for my family.. lodged it on 11th Oct, completed the medicals on 24th Oct, all the best to those in waiting..


----------



## tikki2282

swami said:


> got the grant today for my family.. lodged it on 11th Oct, completed the medicals on 24th Oct, all the best to those in waiting..




Congratulations. Your timelines please.


----------



## Asifskeep

Hey guys

Last night i got the invite. I also did my medicals yesterday ( My health declaration).

In the immiaccount, when i start filling up visa pplication form, in 5th page a warning pops up, "Applicant xxx has other unfinalised applications lodged with the department. The applicant will be able to continue; however the unfinalised application(s) may need to be withdrawn by advising the department in writing. Please review the Departments website for further information."

I am worried about the issue.

My health decleration status also shows Incomplete.

Can there be a link between the two or is it a critical issue.

Does anyone know anything about this?

Regards


----------



## sultan_azam

swami said:


> got the grant today for my family.. lodged it on 11th Oct, completed the medicals on 24th Oct, all the best to those in waiting..





engineeroz said:


> Brothers and sisters, I've got the grant this morning. Would like to thank each and every member of this forum and I pray hard for all awaiting their grants. God willing, you will get it soon.
> 
> Timeline in my signature.


Congratulations for the most awaited email..... all the best for journey ahead


----------



## swami

tikki2282 said:


> Congratulations. Your timelines please.


Thank you.

ANZSCO CODE: 261313 (Sofware engg) 
ACS +ve: 29th-Jul-2016
PTE : 15th Sept
189 EOI Lodged: 16-Sep-2016
189 Invite: 28th-Sept-2016
PCC : (INDIA)28th-Sept-2016
VISA Submitted: 11th-Oct-2016
Doc Upload : 11th Oct
Medicals: 22nd-Oct-2016/24th-Oct-2016
Form 80, 1221: 2nd Nov.


----------



## visa190qld

290 +


----------



## tk123

swami said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO CODE: 261313 (Sofware engg)
> 
> ACS +ve: 29th-Jul-2016
> 
> PTE : 15th Sept
> 
> 189 EOI Lodged: 16-Sep-2016
> 
> 189 Invite: 28th-Sept-2016
> 
> PCC : (INDIA)28th-Sept-2016
> 
> VISA Submitted: 11th-Oct-2016
> 
> Doc Upload : 11th Oct
> 
> Medicals: 22nd-Oct-2016/24th-Oct-2016
> 
> Form 80, 1221: 2nd Nov.




Congratsss 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## visa190qld

swami said:


> Thank you.
> 
> ANZSCO CODE: 261313 (Sofware engg)
> ACS +ve: 29th-Jul-2016
> PTE : 15th Sept
> 189 EOI Lodged: 16-Sep-2016
> 189 Invite: 28th-Sept-2016
> PCC : (INDIA)28th-Sept-2016
> VISA Submitted: 11th-Oct-2016
> Doc Upload : 11th Oct
> Medicals: 22nd-Oct-2016/24th-Oct-2016
> Form 80, 1221: 2nd Nov.



Congrats .. Your forum join date since 2009... great.. you are senior member


----------



## Saraaa

engineeroz said:


> Brothers and sisters, I've got the grant this morning. Would like to thank each and every member of this forum and I pray hard for all awaiting their grants. God willing, you will get it soon.
> 
> Timeline in my signature.


Congratulations!! 
Time to plan for the move, now 

Did you apply alone or family was added to the application too?


----------

ANZSCO Code: 261313
Points: 65
Invite: 1st Sep 2016
Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016 
CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested. 
Medicals Cleared: 26 Oct 2016 
Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
ASSESSMENT IN PROCESS.


----------



## swami

visa190qld said:


> Congrats .. Your forum join date since 2009... great.. you are senior member


I had the plan to immigrate since last 9 years... at last got the go ahead from my spouse this year.


----------



## visa190qld

swami said:


> I had the plan to immigrate since last 9 years... at last got the go ahead from my spouse this year.


Great ... finally you get success ... With you all the best for Australia journey ... 

Cheers mate!!


----------



## amanaksh

swami said:


> got the grant today for my family.. lodged it on 11th Oct, completed the medicals on 24th Oct, all the best to those in waiting..




Congrats...... Swami
Can you please tell me which team was processing your application?
Thanks.


----------



## Amritbains206

swami said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO CODE: 261313 (Sofware engg)
> 
> ACS +ve: 29th-Jul-2016
> 
> PTE : 15th Sept
> 
> 189 EOI Lodged: 16-Sep-2016
> 
> 189 Invite: 28th-Sept-2016
> 
> PCC : (INDIA)28th-Sept-2016
> 
> VISA Submitted: 11th-Oct-2016
> 
> Doc Upload : 11th Oct
> 
> Medicals: 22nd-Oct-2016/24th-Oct-2016
> 
> Form 80, 1221: 2nd Nov.




Comgratulations... i also applied on 11 oct. with 261311 but nothing yet. Status is still received. Can u plz tell which docs u submitted?? One of the organizations i worked in was very small. I hope thats not a problem


----------



## Vahuja

Hi members!! 

I have been active yet silent member of this forum.. I have received an email this morning that EOI Has been removed/ceased.

Although i/my agent has not received any grant email till now but in Immi it is showing finalised and Granted (letter can not be viewed currently). I am hoping for the best and sharing this information in the forum before my family members. 

My timeline is as below;
Code: 233211
Civil Engineer 
Skill assessed: 3rd August- 5 year work exp
PTE; 16th August - 10 points
EOI Lodged; 17 Aug
EOI received: 23 Aug
Visa lodged: 16 Sep
Co contact: 28 sep (PCC and Medical)
Replied: 8 oct
Visa grant recieved.. Hopefully today!!!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

congratulations to everyone who recieved grant


----------



## sreejithkm

*Form 80*

Hi Friends,

At what stage of Visa application process, form 80 is required? Is it after the visa application is done and then DBIP/CO requests for it? Or it has to be submitted during the visa application itself?

Thank you!

Sreejith


----------



## Saraaa

Vahuja said:


> Hi members!!
> 
> I have been active yet silent member of this forum.. I have received an email this morning that EOI Has been removed/ceased.
> 
> Although i/my agent has not received any grant email till now but in Immi it is showing finalised and Granted (letter can not be viewed currently). I am hoping for the best and sharing this information in the forum before my family members.
> 
> My timeline is as below;
> Code: 233211
> Civil Engineer
> Skill assessed: 3rd August- 5 year work exp
> PTE; 16th August - 10 points
> EOI Lodged; 17 Aug
> EOI received: 23 Aug
> Visa lodged: 16 Sep
> Co contact: 28 sep (PCC and Medical)
> Replied: 8 oct
> Visa grant recieved.. Hopefully today!!!




Congratulations! Seems like it's THE DAY for you, today. 
All the best! 

Which team handled your case?


----------
ANZSCO Code: 261313
Points: 65
Invite: 1st Sep 2016
Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016 
CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested. 
Medicals Cleared: 26 Oct 2016 
Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
ASSESSMENT IN PROCESS


----------



## visa190qld

Amritbains206 said:


> Comgratulations... i also applied on 11 oct. with 261311 but nothing yet. Status is still received. Can u plz tell which docs u submitted?? One of the organizations i worked in was very small. I hope thats not a problem


its normal for small company applicant 8 month of long delay due to employment check . i have seen many waiting due to small company exp. including me...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## harinderjitf5

It is better to upload form 80 with ohrr docs it will speed up he process bcz if you don't hen co will ask it later hence delay in the process.


sreejithkm said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> At what stage of Visa application process, form 80 is required? Is it after the visa application is done and then DBIP/CO requests for it? Or it has to be submitted during the visa application itself?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Sreejith


----------



## munish57

sultan_azam said:


> cant be better than this


degree certificate would be enough


----------



## playerofdangers

Dear friends

In the Online visa form for subclass 190 there is a question:-

"Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application? "

What should be the answer to this question for an applicant who has been employed in the nominated occupation for past 4 years, but is not claiming any points for employment in EOI or visa form?
Should it be "Yes" or "No".


----------



## engineeroz

Saraaa said:


> Congratulations!!
> Time to plan for the move, now
> 
> Did you apply alone or family was added to the application too?
> 
> 
> ----------
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Points: 65
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.
> Medicals Cleared: 26 Oct 2016
> Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
> ASSESSMENT IN PROCESS.


Thank you everyone for the well wishes. As everyone has said correctly, the real journey starts here.

Yes applied for wife and daughter as well.


----------



## bhushan007

Hello Friends,

It’s "THE DAY" for me . I have been another active and silent member of this forum. I got the grant for me and my family this morning. 

Big thanks to the forum and all its members whose inputs helped me throughout the process. 

All the very best for those who are waiting. 

My timelines are in signature.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

bhushan007 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> It’s "THE DAY" for me . I have been another active and silent member of this forum. I got the grant for me and my family this morning.
> 
> Big thanks to the forum and all its members whose inputs helped me throughout the process.
> 
> All the very best for those who are waiting.
> 
> My timelines are in signature.



Congratulations dude, My profile is very similar to your's. :fingerscrossed: i applied on OCT 1 and still no grant :'(


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys a general question, Do people get quick grants if they had worked in big and well known organization such as CTS or Mindtree?. I am working in a relatively unknown software company(But it is quite big in US and it is well know in healthcare sector) will this affect my prospects of getting a quick grant?


----------



## amanaksh

bhushan007 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> It’s "THE DAY" for me . I have been another active and silent member of this forum. I got the grant for me and my family this morning.
> 
> Big thanks to the forum and all its members whose inputs helped me throughout the process.
> 
> All the very best for those who are waiting.
> 
> My timelines are in signature.




Can you confirm your GSM team? please


----------



## bhushan007

amanaksh said:


> Can you confirm your GSM team? please


It was handled by the GSM Adelaide team.


----------



## vanpraustralia

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys a general question, Do people get quick grants if they had worked in big and well known organization such as CTS or Mindtree?. I am working in a relatively unknown software company(But it is quite big in US and it is well know in healthcare sector) will this affect my prospects of getting a quick grant?


With all cases with different scenarios being processed with different timelines there is no guaranteed rule that enables a quicker grant.. 

The only rule/procedure that could DELAY grant/rejection is insufficient documentation. however there is no such specific rule/specific scenario (ex. working in a well know n company) that would enable a faster decision. This is my view based on responses and timelines of people who have grants and are still awaiting decision


----------



## amanaksh

bhushan007 said:


> It was handled by the GSM Adelaide team.




Thanx bro! All the best


----------



## vanpraustralia

bhushan007 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> It’s "THE DAY" for me . I have been another active and silent member of this forum. I got the grant for me and my family this morning.
> 
> Big thanks to the forum and all its members whose inputs helped me throughout the process.
> 
> All the very best for those who are waiting.
> 
> My timelines are in signature.


Great news.. all the best for you and family for Aussie journey..


----------



## ariin

swami said:


> got the grant today for my family.. lodged it on 11th Oct, completed the medicals on 24th Oct, all the best to those in waiting..


congrats bro


----------



## ariin

bhushan007 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> It’s "THE DAY" for me . I have been another active and silent member of this forum. I got the grant for me and my family this morning.
> 
> Big thanks to the forum and all its members whose inputs helped me throughout the process.
> 
> All the very best for those who are waiting.
> 
> My timelines are in signature.


congrats bro


----------



## neerajldh

Dear Seniors,

Please advise how much time it take for grant after submitting the 815 Health undertaking form.

My CO requested me to submit the 815 form on 27th Oct 2016 which i submitted on the same day. Now my application status is in progress.

I have confusion about 815 form filled. it asked for the contact details of relative or friend address in Australia. I don't have any contact person in Australia. So i have left this as empty.
Could this be the reason of delay in grant.

Can anybody advise how much time it can take for grant after the 815 form.

Thanks.


----------



## bhushan007

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations dude, My profile is very similar to your's. :fingerscrossed: i applied on OCT 1 and still no grant :'(


Looking at the timelines i think you whould have it soon. Good luck and all the very best!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ariin

Hi all 
Need advice from you guys . I lodge visa on 17 Nov.2016 with all documents and medicals on 18 Nov. 2016.I know its to early to ask but still curious to know how long its gonna to take for the visa grant for 261313 code(Software Engineer)?








ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
ACS result positive December 2015
Points: 30 (Age)+15 (Education) +5(IT Experience)+20 (PTE) = 70
EOI : 1st August 189(60 points) and 190 (60+5 Points)
PTE : 18 Oct - L - 87, S - 84, R - 87, W - 87
EOI updated : 20th Oct (189 - 70) (190 - 75)
Invitation : 25 Oct 2016
Visa Lodge:17 Nov 2016 (Uploaded all the documents)
Medical: 18 nov 2016
Grant::fingerscrossed:


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ariin said:


> Hi all
> Need advice from you guys . I lodge visa on 17 Nov.2016 with all documents and medicals on 18 Nov. 2016.I know its to early to ask but still curious to know how long its gonna to take for the visa grant for 261313 code(Software Engineer)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS result positive December 2015
> Points: 30 (Age)+15 (Education) +5(IT Experience)+20 (PTE) = 70
> EOI : 1st August 189(60 points) and 190 (60+5 Points)
> PTE : 18 Oct - L - 87, S - 84, R - 87, W - 87
> EOI updated : 20th Oct (189 - 70) (190 - 75)
> Invitation : 25 Oct 2016
> Visa Lodge:17 Nov 2016 (Uploaded all the documents)
> Medical: 18 nov 2016
> Grant::fingerscrossed:


somewhere between 10 days to 1000days :grouphug:


----------



## sowmiya_syd

*Need info on replying to CO*

Hi All,

We have received CO contact to resent the AFP as the scan uploaded it not proper.

The Mail says to sent the reply in writing to the conact details on the letter.

So ,how should we send the document ?

1) Upload to IMMI 
or 
2) send the document through email on the [email protected]****** email as it was the only email address

How will the CO know it is our reply ?

Should I use the same description ?

My IMMI shows the status as 'Received' only and no Information Provided button is enabled !

Kindly assist.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,

Sowmiya K


----------



## sheiky

engineeroz said:


> Brothers and sisters, I've got the grant this morning. Would like to thank each and every member of this forum and I pray hard for all awaiting their grants. God willing, you will get it soon.
> 
> Timeline in my signature.


Congrats EngineerOz. All the Best...


----------



## Manan008

Into the 9 th week... Application still in received status. -_-


----------



## roshand79

sowmiya_syd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> We have received CO contact to resent the AFP as the scan uploaded it not proper.
> 
> 
> 
> The Mail says to sent the reply in writing to the conact details on the letter.
> 
> 
> 
> So ,how should we send the document ?
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Upload to IMMI
> 
> or
> 
> 2) send the document through email on the [email protected]****** email as it was the only email address
> 
> 
> 
> How will the CO know it is our reply ?
> 
> 
> 
> Should I use the same description ?
> 
> 
> 
> My IMMI shows the status as 'Received' only and no Information Provided button is enabled !
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly assist.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Sowmiya K




In the left side bar click on view application status

Then in the right side you will see information provided button


----------



## sowmiya_syd

roshand79 said:


> In the left side bar click on view application status
> 
> Then in the right side you will see information provided button




The Application is still in Received status.

The Message just shows are the informed is Received and will be processed and no Buttons


----------



## rahularora14

sowmiya_syd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We have received CO contact to resent the AFP as the scan uploaded it not proper.
> 
> The Mail says to sent the reply in writing to the conact details on the letter.
> 
> So ,how should we send the document ?
> 
> 1) Upload to IMMI
> or
> 2) send the document through email on the [email protected]****** email as it was the only email address
> 
> How will the CO know it is our reply ?
> 
> Should I use the same description ?
> 
> My IMMI shows the status as 'Received' only and no Information Provided button is enabled !
> 
> Kindly assist.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sowmiya K


Hi i was in the same position as u were.

I uploaded the documents through immi account and then gsm team which number is unavailable now.

Dibp always assist to upload documents through immi.


----------



## sowmiya_syd

rahularora14 said:


> Hi i was in the same position as u were.
> 
> I uploaded the documents through immi account and then gsm team which number is unavailable now.
> 
> Dibp always assist to upload documents through immi.




Thanks !

Did u send any additional mail to them ?


----------



## Shaivi

Day 245 finished with disappoinment,frustration,pain Nd agony


----------



## Shaivi

One mechanicaleng with 70 points got grant today after 355 days of visa lodge...this gives hope....will get grant soon


----------



## rahularora14

sowmiya_syd said:


> rahularora14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi i was in the same position as u were.
> 
> I uploaded the documents through immi account and then gsm team which number is unavailable now.
> 
> Dibp always assist to upload documents through immi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> Did u send any additional mail to them ?
Click to expand...

No i did not,instead i called Gsm call centre number to tell them.

Unluckily they have discontinued all their numbers


----------



## engineeroz

sheiky said:


> Congrats EngineerOz. All the Best...


Thanks Sheiky, our timelines are similar. I remember we got invited at the same time. All the best to you brother.


----------



## sheiky

*Congrats Brother*



engineeroz said:


> Thanks Sheiky, our timelines are similar. I remember we got invited at the same time. All the best to you brother.


Yes brother. You are right. Same job Code too...
Hoping for the best and thanks for your wishes...


----------



## dgupt006

Guys need urgent help , I uploaded all my documents as per my current passport , only pending thing was Indian PCC and I applied for that yesterday in Indian embassy in Singapoe. Today got a call that embassy has rejected the application and I have to apply for fresh passport as my photograph on my current passport is a bit damaged( because if water but very much visible and Singapore PCC is granted already and immigration officers also cleared me on that pic basis so many times in last few months.
So now can any expert please let me know what are the options I have? As I already uploaded my form 80 and other details as per my current passport, so how Case officer will consider my case? Should I go ahead to make a new passport and get my police verification done or I should wait to explain this situation to my case officer and then proceed further.


----------



## tan011

Hi 
I applied on 12th October (onshore)
Co contact: 3rd November 
Information provided ( co asked me to submit form 80 again)
Brisbane gsm
Now, assessment in progress.
I have bridging visa B although my 485 in effect.I'm going overseas 15 December . 
What can I do please?
Help please


----------



## sultan_azam

dgupt006 said:


> Guys need urgent help , I uploaded all my documents as per my current passport , only pending thing was Indian PCC and I applied for that yesterday in Indian embassy in Singapoe. Today got a call that embassy has rejected the application and I have to apply for fresh passport as my photograph on my current passport is a bit damaged( because if water but very much visible and Singapore PCC is granted already and immigration officers also cleared me on that pic basis so many times in last few months.
> So now can any expert please let me know what are the options I have? As I already uploaded my form 80 and other details as per my current passport, so how Case officer will consider my case? Should I go ahead to make a new passport and get my police verification done or I should wait to explain this situation to my case officer and then proceed further.


1st - embassy might have given some document stating some reason for rejection 

in my view, get a new passport, upload the same in immiaccount, using new passport get PCC, upload that too in immiaccount,

inform DIBP about new passport via UPDATE US inside immiaccount

upload "1st" mentioned above in immiaccount, this will clear confusion of case office(if any)


----------



## financepil

tk123 said:


> When the CO sends you the document request, he will send a separate letter addressed to the SPF for issuance of COC. Mind it that it is a 3-4 week process, so dont waste a single day in filing eApplication on their website.
> 
> 
> I applied for Singapore PCC with my visa application and they accepted it.
> Don't wait until the CO to request for it.


----------



## alinackvi

sarah1216 said:


> Can any one tell me,how long does it take for visa grant after 2nd time contact? I have lodge visa june 2016 and CO conatct July asking for current employment evidence and overseas PCc and wife ielts
> All requests furnished by July end except overseas PCC as its not possible to get unless i visit by person to obtain.
> So i ask that that country embassy to provide me the details through email that its not possible to get PCC from embassy. The same email i have produced to CO on july only. As per my agent CO was fine with embassy email for waiver of that PCC. However, on November 2nd again CO contacted and asking for PCC again if not again provide new email evidence from embassy.
> 
> Finally i managed to get Pcc a long with translation and submitted to CO .know the question is how long does it take to grant visa?
> 
> On the other side,if CO asked only for PCc means the other documents like experience and other supportive documents are reviewed and ok?
> 
> Please share your experiences on my query. Its going to be 200 days i lodge visa




Hi, Can you confirm which country you required PCC for. I am stuck in a similar problem where I cant get PCC from China.
Thanks.


----------



## financepil

sreejithkm said:


> Thank you, tk123 for the reply. May I know if you have applied for Singapore COC recently and took 3-4 weeks to get it done? Lately, the process has changed to online. I just got to know about it today. We have to make an online application by uploading the required documents and make the payment. Then book an appointment for fingerprint and then the COC will be issued. This new process seems to be faster and can be done in 5-10 days time, if I am not wrong. Any idea?
> 
> Thanks!


yes, it can be done online. It took me a week to get my PCC done.


----------



## Brane

*Payment for visa fees*

Dear Experts,
Can I use the ICICI travel card single currency (AUD) for making the payment of the visa fees?

I hope there are no charges incurred on the payment from this card 

Regards,
Brane


----------



## gonnabeexpat

My immitraccker reports 5 grants good . But none for me :Cry:


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> Can I use the ICICI travel card single currency (AUD) for making the payment of the visa fees?
> 
> I hope there are no charges incurred on the payment from this card
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


You will be charged a surcharge. I paid using the same card as well.


----------



## Brane

gonnabeexpat said:


> You will be charged a surcharge. I paid using the same card as well.


Thanks gonnabeexpat. 
So around how much buffer AUDs should I load and keep in the card?
How much is the surcharge?

Regards,
Brane


----------



## ahsan771991

I applied on the 2nd of November (offshore) with 65 points as an industrial engineer 
30 age 
15 education
30 language 

I got the immi commencement mail on the 16th stating that the case officer has been assigned.

I know timelines of grant are highly variables, but since I have no employment To verify . in how many months can I expect the grant .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munish57

ahsan771991 said:


> I applied on the 2nd of November (offshore) with 65 points as an industrial engineer
> 30 age
> 15 education
> 30 language
> 
> I got the immi commencement mail on the 16th stating that the case officer has been assigned.
> 
> I know timelines of grant are highly variables, but since I have no employment To verify . in how many months can I expect the grant .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how 30 Points for language???
did u do medicals and Pcc.
if ur case officer works in december and is not on leave then it should not take many days after allotment


----------



## ahsan771991

Sorry 20 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahsan771991

munish57 said:


> how 30 Points for language???
> 
> did u do medicals and Pcc.
> 
> if ur case officer works in december and is not on leave then it should not take many days after allotment




Yes UK PCC and Pakistan PCC along with Medicals are done 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justin787

ahsan771991 said:


> I applied on the 2nd of November (offshore) with 65 points as an industrial engineer
> 30 age
> 15 education
> 30 language
> 
> I got the immi commencement mail on the 16th stating that the case officer has been assigned.
> 
> I know timelines of grant are highly variables, but since I have no employment To verify . in how many months can I expect the grant .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's no definitive answer. They are still highly variable as you mentioned whether you claim points for employment or not.

I haven't claimed any points for employment and I'm still waiting since early September.


----------



## ahsan771991

justin787 said:


> There's no definitive answer. They are still highly variable as you mentioned whether you claim points for employment or not.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't claimed any points for employment and I'm still waiting since early September.




Did you front load all the docs 
PCC and medical?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ken1990

Please help on PCC!!

•	We don’t have partner’s names on each other’s passports, will this be a problem?
•	Presently we are staying at the address which is mentioned in my passport but my husband’s passport has address of his native place where we stay on the weekends. So, can we do PCCs at separate addresses? Me at my address and he at his address? Will this be a problem to claim partner points? Reason being, my husband do not have an address proof for where we are presently staying apart from marriage certificate.
•	We also read that, sometimes passport office does ask for Visa proof, is it true? And in this case what can we provide them as proof?


----------



## andreyx108b

engineeroz said:


> Brothers and sisters, I've got the grant this morning. Would like to thank each and every member of this forum and I pray hard for all awaiting their grants. God willing, you will get it soon.
> 
> Timeline in my signature.




Congrats!!!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sreejithkm said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> At what stage of Visa application process, form 80 is required? Is it after the visa application is done and then DBIP/CO requests for it? Or it has to be submitted during the visa application itself?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Sreejith




Submit at the time of lodge. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ahsan771991 said:


> I applied on the 2nd of November (offshore) with 65 points as an industrial engineer
> 30 age
> 15 education
> 30 language
> 
> I got the immi commencement mail on the 16th stating that the case officer has been assigned.
> 
> I know timelines of grant are highly variables, but since I have no employment To verify . in how many months can I expect the grant .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Use Grant Estimator tool. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## munish57

ahsan771991 said:


> Yes UK PCC and Pakistan PCC along with Medicals are done
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


u will get soon
good luck


----------



## ahsan771991

munish57 said:


> u will get soon
> 
> good luck




Thank you so much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane

*PCC query!!*

Dear Experts,
I had lived in UK for less than a year (around 11 months and 20 days). 
Will I be required to provide UK PCC for the stay?

On the DIBP website, it mentions that PCC is required where a person has stayed for 1 year or more. 

So as I had not completed a year, I don't think I will be required to provide a PCC.

I am attaching tax slip generated by my UK employer as address proof for UK.

Has anyone been asked to provide a PCC where the person has stayed for less than a year?

Please help!!! 

Regards,
Brane


----------



## ahsan771991

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I had lived in UK for less than a year (around 11 months and 20 days).
> 
> Will I be required to provide UK PCC for the stay?
> 
> 
> 
> On the DIBP website, it mentions that PCC is required where a person has stayed for 1 year or more.
> 
> 
> 
> So as I had not completed a year, I don't think I will be required to provide a PCC.
> 
> 
> 
> I am attaching tax slip generated by my UK employer as address proof for UK.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been asked to provide a PCC where the person has stayed for less than a year?
> 
> 
> 
> Please help!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Brane




No you won't 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pratik.itworld

*CO Contact email*

Can anyone share how does a CO's email looks like or what can be a CO email id.
Its been a month I have lodged visa application, but hasn't been contacted yet. Just want to make sure from email address if it's not been goin in my spam list.
Note: My wife (non migrating partner) is asked for Sputum test. Can that be a reason why CO has not yet contacted me ?


----------



## tk123

financepil said:


> tk123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the CO sends you the document request, he will send a separate letter addressed to the SPF for issuance of COC. Mind it that it is a 3-4 week process, so dont waste a single day in filing eApplication on their website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied for Singapore PCC with my visa application and they accepted it.
> 
> Don't wait until the CO to request for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope i knew that this works ... i waited for CO letter as it was required for eAppeal.
> 
> This is a very valuable learning. What did you use as proof of request for eAppeal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## vikasunjha

I have paid visa fee and submitted 189 application on 8 nov. but not yet uploaded any documents because i am awaiting employment reference document from my current employer, so shall i go ahead and upload remaining documents or should i wait and upload all the document in one shot?? PCC and Medical is cleared for us...


----------



## justin787

ahsan771991 said:


> Did you front load all the docs
> PCC and medical?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did front load 3 PCC's as well as medicals and all other documents, but then the CO asked for a PCC from 12 years ago which was waived a month later after submitting evidence that it cannot be issued.


----------



## tk123

vikasunjha said:


> I have paid visa fee and submitted 189 application on 8 nov. but not yet uploaded any documents because i am awaiting employment reference document from my current employer, so shall i go ahead and upload remaining documents or should i wait and upload all the document in one shot?? PCC and Medical is cleared for us...




i am in a similar situation. waiting for 1 last document. i did not upload any document as they dont serve the purpose and a document once uploaded cannot be removed and you never know that last minute thought that you may get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikasunjha

tk123 said:


> i am in a similar situation. waiting for 1 last document. i did not upload any document as they dont serve the purpose and a document once uploaded cannot be removed and you never know that last minute thought that you may get.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm. When did you submit the application? because i am wondering how long to wait because there is chance to get CO assigned soon...


----------



## tk123

vikasunjha said:


> Hmm. When did you submit the application? because i am wondering how long to wait because there is chance to get CO assigned soon...




my CO was assigned within 2 weeks ... now week 3 since CO contact. expecting to get the last document by next week ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pratik.itworld

vikasunjha said:


> I have paid visa fee and submitted 189 application on 8 nov. but not yet uploaded any documents because i am awaiting employment reference document from my current employer, so shall i go ahead and upload remaining documents or should i wait and upload all the document in one shot?? PCC and Medical is cleared for us...


Hi,
I would suggest upload all the documents you have with you. Dont wait for employemnet letter, you can do it afterwards. Doing so, if a CO gets allocated to you, atleast he/she can verify your already uploaded documents and in case of any missing one, they can tell you then itself. Waiting till last moment will only delay your process.

However one question, if you are still awaiting employment reference doc, what did you show to the Skill Assessment authority?


----------



## financepil

tk123 said:


> financepil said:
> 
> 
> 
> i hope i knew that this works ... i waited for CO letter as it was required for eAppeal.
> 
> This is a very valuable learning. What did you use as proof of request for eAppeal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I gave them my EOI submission acknowledgement letter
Click to expand...


----------



## jsingh26

Hello Everyone. I am a silent reader of this excellent forum with lovely people having an abundance of knowledge about the visa process. I want to share the good news with you all that with the grace of God, I have received the visa grant today morning. I was a single applicant and applied under 261313 code. I will brief you with my points and all the documents uploaded (Total points 65):
-20 PTE: Uploaded the score report.
-15 Education: Uploaded all the marksheets and the Degree
-30 Age: Uploaded 10th Pass Certificate
-Didn't claim any points for employment as my experience is less: Uploaded Joining Letter, Bank Statement from the start of employment, all Form 16, last 1 year payslips, Reference Letter from HR(same which was sent to ACS) on the company's letterhead. I have worked only in one company.
-Form 80 and Form 1221.

Timeline:
EOI Invite: 12 Oct
Visa Lodged: 13 Oct
PCC Applied: 14 Oct
Medicals: 15 Oct
All Docs Uploaded except PCC: 20 Oct
CO Contact for PCC: 24 Oct
PCC Uploaded: 26 Oct
Grant: 23 Nov


----------



## gonnabeexpat

jsingh26 said:


> Hello Everyone. I am a silent reader of this excellent forum with lovely people having an abundance of knowledge about the visa process. I want to share the good news with you all that with the grace of God, I have received the visa grant today morning. I was a single applicant and applied under 261313 code. I will brief you with my points and all the documents uploaded (Total points 65):
> -20 PTE: Uploaded the score report.
> -15 Education: Uploaded all the marksheets and the Degree
> -30 Age: Uploaded 10th Pass Certificate
> -Didn't claim any points for employment as my experience is less: Uploaded Joining Letter, Bank Statement from the start of employment, all Form 16, last 1 year payslips, Reference Letter from HR(same which was sent to ACS) on the company's letterhead. I have worked only in one company.
> -Form 80 and Form 1221.
> 
> Timeline:
> EOI Invite: 12 Oct
> Visa Lodged: 13 Oct
> PCC Applied: 14 Oct
> Medicals: 15 Oct
> All Docs Uploaded except PCC: 20 Oct
> CO Contact for PCC: 24 Oct
> PCC Uploaded: 26 Oct
> Grant: 23 Nov


Congratulations dude.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## roshand79

jsingh26 said:


> Hello Everyone. I am a silent reader of this excellent forum with lovely people having an abundance of knowledge about the visa process. I want to share the good news with you all that with the grace of God, I have received the visa grant today morning. I was a single applicant and applied under 261313 code. I will brief you with my points and all the documents uploaded (Total points 65):
> 
> -20 PTE: Uploaded the score report.
> 
> -15 Education: Uploaded all the marksheets and the Degree
> 
> -30 Age: Uploaded 10th Pass Certificate
> 
> -Didn't claim any points for employment as my experience is less: Uploaded Joining Letter, Bank Statement from the start of employment, all Form 16, last 1 year payslips, Reference Letter from HR(same which was sent to ACS) on the company's letterhead. I have worked only in one company.
> 
> -Form 80 and Form 1221.
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> EOI Invite: 12 Oct
> 
> Visa Lodged: 13 Oct
> 
> PCC Applied: 14 Oct
> 
> Medicals: 15 Oct
> 
> All Docs Uploaded except PCC: 20 Oct
> 
> CO Contact for PCC: 24 Oct
> 
> PCC Uploaded: 26 Oct
> 
> Grant: 23 Nov




It's like a dream scenario...
Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pratik.itworld

jsingh26 said:


> Hello Everyone. I am a silent reader of this excellent forum with lovely people having an abundance of knowledge about the visa process. I want to share the good news with you all that with the grace of God, I have received the visa grant today morning. I was a single applicant and applied under 261313 code. I will brief you with my points and all the documents uploaded (Total points 65):
> -20 PTE: Uploaded the score report.
> -15 Education: Uploaded all the marksheets and the Degree
> -30 Age: Uploaded 10th Pass Certificate
> -Didn't claim any points for employment as my experience is less: Uploaded Joining Letter, Bank Statement from the start of employment, all Form 16, last 1 year payslips, Reference Letter from HR(same which was sent to ACS) on the company's letterhead. I have worked only in one company.
> -Form 80 and Form 1221.
> 
> Timeline:
> EOI Invite: 12 Oct
> Visa Lodged: 13 Oct
> PCC Applied: 14 Oct
> Medicals: 15 Oct
> All Docs Uploaded except PCC: 20 Oct
> CO Contact for PCC: 24 Oct
> PCC Uploaded: 26 Oct
> Grant: 23 Nov



That was super fast. Congrats a ton buddy.


----------



## NikiMohan

Hi Guys..... I got invite on Feb 17th (see my signature)... Many accountants got invite around that time... so I am wondering if there is any prorated visa issue going on for accountants and if that is causing the delay.... My Indian PCC is 14 months old now.. even medical has expired.. but when the CO requested for information (for signing a health undertaking form) on Aug 17th 2016, there was no mention about either PCC or medicals.. Now I am wondering whether PCC and medical validity are extended for me or will they ask for a new one now....if they didnt ask for new PCC and medicals, what will be my IED? Thanks in advance for any comments..


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Brane said:


> Thanks gonnabeexpat.
> So around how much buffer AUDs should I load and keep in the card?
> How much is the surcharge?
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


Like 1% it was negligible. Around 31$

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

financepil said:


> tk123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave them my EOI submission acknowledgement letter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> master stroke
> 
> guru
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## gsbhatia55

andreyx108b said:


> Use Grant Estimator tool.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



what is this tool ?op2:


----------



## aussiedream87

jsingh26 said:


> Hello Everyone. I am a silent reader of this excellent forum with lovely people having an abundance of knowledge about the visa process. I want to share the good news with you all that with the grace of God, I have received the visa grant today morning. I was a single applicant and applied under 261313 code. I will brief you with my points and all the documents uploaded (Total points 65):
> -20 PTE: Uploaded the score report.
> -15 Education: Uploaded all the marksheets and the Degree
> -30 Age: Uploaded 10th Pass Certificate
> -Didn't claim any points for employment as my experience is less: Uploaded Joining Letter, Bank Statement from the start of employment, all Form 16, last 1 year payslips, Reference Letter from HR(same which was sent to ACS) on the company's letterhead. I have worked only in one company.
> -Form 80 and Form 1221.
> 
> Timeline:
> EOI Invite: 12 Oct
> Visa Lodged: 13 Oct
> PCC Applied: 14 Oct
> Medicals: 15 Oct
> All Docs Uploaded except PCC: 20 Oct
> CO Contact for PCC: 24 Oct
> PCC Uploaded: 26 Oct
> Grant: 23 Nov


congrats mate


----------



## ksrikanthh

jsingh26 said:


> Hello Everyone. I am a silent reader of this excellent forum with lovely people having an abundance of knowledge about the visa process. I want to share the good news with you all that with the grace of God, I have received the visa grant today morning. I was a single applicant and applied under 261313 code. I will brief you with my points and all the documents uploaded (Total points 65):
> -20 PTE: Uploaded the score report.
> -15 Education: Uploaded all the marksheets and the Degree
> -30 Age: Uploaded 10th Pass Certificate
> -Didn't claim any points for employment as my experience is less: Uploaded Joining Letter, Bank Statement from the start of employment, all Form 16, last 1 year payslips, Reference Letter from HR(same which was sent to ACS) on the company's letterhead. I have worked only in one company.
> -Form 80 and Form 1221.
> 
> Timeline:
> EOI Invite: 12 Oct
> Visa Lodged: 13 Oct
> PCC Applied: 14 Oct
> Medicals: 15 Oct
> All Docs Uploaded except PCC: 20 Oct
> CO Contact for PCC: 24 Oct
> PCC Uploaded: 26 Oct
> Grant: 23 Nov


congrats jsingh26 on your PR grant  (party)


----------



## vikaschandra

gsbhatia55 said:


> what is this tool ?op2:


check the site in Andrey's Signature it has numerous trackers and analytics


----------



## jsingh26

Thank you guys. Wish you all a speedy grant


----------



## gsbhatia55

vikaschandra said:


> check the site in Andrey's Signature it has numerous trackers and analytics


thanks  thought some tool is also available other than tracker..


----------



## ariin

jsingh26 said:


> Hello Everyone. I am a silent reader of this excellent forum with lovely people having an abundance of knowledge about the visa process. I want to share the good news with you all that with the grace of God, I have received the visa grant today morning. I was a single applicant and applied under 261313 code. I will brief you with my points and all the documents uploaded (Total points 65):
> -20 PTE: Uploaded the score report.
> -15 Education: Uploaded all the marksheets and the Degree
> -30 Age: Uploaded 10th Pass Certificate
> -Didn't claim any points for employment as my experience is less: Uploaded Joining Letter, Bank Statement from the start of employment, all Form 16, last 1 year payslips, Reference Letter from HR(same which was sent to ACS) on the company's letterhead. I have worked only in one company.
> -Form 80 and Form 1221.
> 
> Timeline:
> EOI Invite: 12 Oct
> Visa Lodged: 13 Oct
> PCC Applied: 14 Oct
> Medicals: 15 Oct
> All Docs Uploaded except PCC: 20 Oct
> CO Contact for PCC: 24 Oct
> PCC Uploaded: 26 Oct
> Grant: 23 Nov



congrats bro


----------



## ariin

Hi senior members, need an advice 
want to know whether the employment verification is done for all the cases or there are some specific case where the verification is done?
Thanks in advance


----------



## sultan_azam

ariin said:


> Hi senior members, need an advice
> want to know whether the employment verification is done for all the cases or there are some specific case where the verification is done?
> Thanks in advance


not for all the cases, it is done on random basis

i have seen that verification happens if someone is claiming 15 points or else if the applicants employment points involves job history in too many companies.... but it is just an observation, no proof to prove this 

in my case it was 2 companies and 10 points, still they verified employment


----------



## ariin

sultan_azam said:


> not for all the cases, it is done on random basis
> 
> i have seen that verification happens if someone is claiming 15 points or else if the applicants employment points involves job history in too many companies.... but it is just an observation, no proof to prove this
> 
> in my case it was 2 companies and 10 points, still they verified employment




Thanks for the quick reply Bro
How the verification done? Do they call the employer for verification or they personally visit the employer for document verification?


----------



## MG22

*Submitting Visa Application - Need Help*

Folks,
I am filled up my 189 Visa application in Immi Account and I have reached to the stage of "Ready to Submit". I am hesitant at this step and need your help:

1. I completed all 17 pages of application form but no where there was a provission to attach documents. Did I miss something. how and when will I submit documents.

2. At what stage I will be able to generate my HAP id for medicals. I want to do medicals ASAP.

3. I am not claiming any points for Spouse but the visa application is still asking for education and experience details of Spouse. We never got the ACS certification for the Spouse. So If I mention the education & experience details of the spouse, do I need to provide all supporting documents for the spouse education and experience. 

4. While adding migrating family members detail, the question is " Relationship to Primary applicant" and the options are somewhat confusing. I have a Daughter and a son. I don;t see any option for son but do have an option for "Child". Now if son is to be assumed to be "child" then why not same treatment for "Daughter" Also in case of daughter the exact option is "Daughter / Son in law". Should I select "Child" in both the cases. I am confused.

Please help urgently


----------



## sherif22879

Dear All,

I would like to have your opinion before I apply for the ACS assessment please. is it better to apply through an agent or it is better to apply for it by myself? 

do I need to wait till I sit for the PTE test or I can apply for the ACS now.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Good luck everyone today more than 5 people got grant i believe.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahularora14

sherif22879 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I would like to have your opinion before I apply for the ACS assessment please. is it better to apply through an agent or it is better to apply for it by myself?
> 
> do I need to wait till I sit for the PTE test or I can apply for the ACS now.


Hey whats ur job code for ACS.

And ur age and experience.


----------



## sherif22879

rahularora14 said:


> Hey whats ur job code for ACS.
> 
> And ur age and experience.


I am thinking to apply for the 261112: Systems Analyst or 261111: ICT Business Analyst.

I am 37 Years old with more than 13 years of Experience.

I have a MSc in information systems management from the university of Liverpool.


----------



## rahularora14

sherif22879 said:


> rahularora14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey whats ur job code for ACS.
> 
> And ur age and experience.
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking to apply for the 261112: Systems Analyst or 261111: ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> I am 37 Years old with more than 13 years of Experience.
> 
> I have a MSc in information systems management from the university of Liverpool.
Click to expand...

Hi well u can do the process on ur own..
There are lots of seniors on this thread who can help you out from the scratch.

Best of luck.


----------



## sherif22879

rahularora14 said:


> Hi well u can do the process on ur own..
> There are lots of seniors on this thread who can help you out from the scratch.
> 
> Best of luck.


So, Please guys. any advise from where to start ?


----------



## playerofdangers

Hi Everyone

For my Saudi police clearance certificate, I got my image was taken at a private studio and submitted to police station. This image a little enhanced on photoshop; my skin complexion is changed digitally, background changed and some acne on my face removed. Do you think changing personal photo in this way can create problem? 

Although the PCC does cotain my bio-metrics

Thanks


----------



## infysaxe

*How to link already available HAP ID*

I submitted and completed my Medicals by generating the HAP ID through "My Health Declaration" to get medicals done before loding visa and status in system shows as Completed-No further action required.

Now, I have to file the 189 application, as my invite will be expiring in another 20 days. May someone let me know, how to attach/link already available HAP ID, while filling visa application ??


----------



## infysaxe

*Linking HAP ID to visa application*

I submitted and completed my Medicals by generating the HAP ID through "My Health Declaration" to get medicals done before loding visa and status in system shows as Completed-No further action required.

Now, I have to file the 189 application, as my invite will be expiring in another 20 days. May someone let me know, how to attach/link already available HAP ID, while filling visa application ??


----------



## playerofdangers

*Mhd*



infysaxe said:


> I submitted and completed my Medicals by generating the HAP ID through "My Health Declaration" to get medicals done before loding visa and status in system shows as Completed-No further action required.
> 
> Now, I have to file the 189 application, as my invite will be expiring in another 20 days. May someone let me know, how to attach/link already available HAP ID, while filling visa application ??


On the 3rd page of online visa form, there is a question "has the applicant undergone medical exam in last 12 months...." check it as Yes and then it will ask u for HAP ID


----------



## alij382

Hello everybody, I've been a silent observer of this thread for months now, and it greatly helped me along with other thread on this wonderful website for my journey. 

Anywho, I was looking at the timelines of various people here, and I am more puzzled by how my case compares to others who are getting grants. 

By 189 points break up is:

Age: 25 Points
Education: 15 Points
English: 20 Points

No work experience claimed, and I am already on shore. It is frustrating as to why I didn't get the grant yet. The first CO Contact was from the GSM Brisbane team, I have heard before that they are a bit slow. But I thought my case is pretty much streamlined I figured. 

Anyways, check my timeline below, and just wanted to share my experience. 

Kind regards


----------



## kamalendra

244 days and counting


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Not my day today  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shivi91

Hi Everyone!

I have submitted my EOI under electronics engineer-233411 occupation with 60 points. I was just wondering what are the chances for getting invited in next or next to next invitation round?

My biggest fear is that are electronics engineers being invited on 60 points? 
I would really appreciate if anyone here could give me an idea about it.

Regards,
Shiv


----------



## sm8764

273 days

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## aus_az

Hi,

I had a few questions/doubts. Hopefully someone with experience can answer them.

Here’s my situation: I had initially submitted EOI on 27/08/2015 for ANZSCO Code 261311 (Analyst Programmer) with 65 points. I got an invite in the very next round 07/09/2015. However, due to some personal reasons I couldn’t apply for visa at that time. So, I suspended my EOI because I didn't want to get 2 invites and my EOI withdrawn. I reactivated my account today - 23/11/2016 but I’m down to 60 points now because of my age. Now here are my questions:

1) Will my EOI submitted date change to 23/11/2016?
2) What are my chances of getting an invite with 60 points? Should I try for state sponsorship? If yes, how is this different from 189?
3) My ACS result from 27/08/2015 show my experience as 6 years, 4 months. I will be completing 8 years of experience in April, 2017. Do I have to get a new ACS done, or will my experience will automatically be counted as 8 years in April? How does that process work? If it counts, that should give me additional 5 points making my score 65.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

shivi91 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I have submitted my EOI under electronics engineer-233411 occupation with 60 points. I was just wondering what are the chances for getting invited in next or next to next invitation round?
> 
> My biggest fear is that are electronics engineers being invited on 60 points?
> I would really appreciate if anyone here could give me an idea about it.
> 
> Regards,
> Shiv


Guys please check the eoi submitted thread . This thread is only for those going to or already lodged the visa.


aus_az said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had a few questions/doubts. Hopefully someone with experience can answer them.
> 
> Here’s my situation: I had initially submitted EOI on 27/08/2015 for ANZSCO Code 261311 (Analyst Programmer) with 65 points. I got an invite in the very next round 07/09/2015. However, due to some personal reasons I couldn’t apply for visa at that time. So, I suspended my EOI because I didn't want to get 2 invites and my EOI withdrawn. I reactivated my account today - 23/11/2016 but I’m down to 60 points now because of my age. Now here are my questions:
> 
> 1) Will my EOI submitted date change to 23/11/2016?
> 2) What are my chances of getting an invite with 60 points? Should I try for state sponsorship? If yes, how is this different from 189?
> 3) My ACS result from 27/08/2015 show my experience as 6 years, 4 months. I will be completing 8 years of experience in April, 2017. Do I have to get a new ACS done, or will my experience will automatically be counted as 8 years in April? How does that process work? If it counts, that should give me additional 5 points making my score 65.



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanishkster

Dear All,

Panel doctor had delayed uploading of my medical reports and a CO was allocated before that.
CO requested for medical reports and also mentioned - "It is noted, this has been commenced".
Panel doctor has uploaded the medical reports now (more details in my signature).

I have following queries:

1. Do I need to explicitly inform CO that Medical reports have now been uploaded. If yes, how?
2. Does CO continue to evaluate other documents in application even when medical reports are not available, or they start only when all the documents available?


----------



## munish57

MG22 said:


> Folks,
> I am filled up my 189 Visa application in Immi Account and I have reached to the stage of "Ready to Submit". I am hesitant at this step and need your help:
> 
> 1. I completed all 17 pages of application form but no where there was a provission to attach documents. Did I miss something. how and when will I submit documents.
> 
> 2. At what stage I will be able to generate my HAP id for medicals. I want to do medicals ASAP.
> 
> 3. I am not claiming any points for Spouse but the visa application is still asking for education and experience details of Spouse. We never got the ACS certification for the Spouse. So If I mention the education & experience details of the spouse, do I need to provide all supporting documents for the spouse education and experience.
> 
> 4. While adding migrating family members detail, the question is " Relationship to Primary applicant" and the options are somewhat confusing. I have a Daughter and a son. I don;t see any option for son but do have an option for "Child". Now if son is to be assumed to be "child" then why not same treatment for "Daughter" Also in case of daughter the exact option is "Daughter / Son in law". Should I select "Child" in both the cases. I am confused.
> 
> Please help urgently


docuents will be uploaded after fee payment
same with medicals
just mention the experience no assessment required
4. Point i cant say. have no experience


----------



## jeyam_555

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> I had lived in UK for less than a year (around 11 months and 20 days).
> Will I be required to provide UK PCC for the stay?
> 
> On the DIBP website, it mentions that PCC is required where a person has stayed for 1 year or more.
> 
> So as I had not completed a year, I don't think I will be required to provide a PCC.
> 
> I am attaching tax slip generated by my UK employer as address proof for UK.
> 
> Has anyone been asked to provide a PCC where the person has stayed for less than a year?
> 
> Please help!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


It depends on the co. My spouse was in usa for 8 months and co requested for the same. I recommend to get uk pcc in advance to avoid co requesting for it which may delay your process

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

guys, I am uploading documents on immiAccount. 

After uploading the police certificate, i cannot see the "attach" link for Character Evidence anymore. i still have to upload Form 80 & Form 1221 under this section. I can only see "attach" link for Police Certificates 

Please help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

tk123 said:


> guys, I am uploading documents on immiAccount.
> 
> After uploading the police certificate, i cannot see the "attach" link for Character Evidence anymore. i still have to upload Form 80 & Form 1221 under this section. I can only see "attach" link for Police Certificates
> 
> Please help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There may be a link at bottom of page - "attach more documents"

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebilsaa

No grants for today ? 
Why its so silent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamalendra

Ebilsaa said:


> No grants for today ?
> Why its so silent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish i cud break the silence by shouting "I Got GRANT"


----------



## roshand79

Ebilsaa said:


> No grants for today ?
> Why its so silent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




My immitracker shows 4 grants


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

kamalendra said:


> I wish i cud break the silence by shouting "I Got GRANT"


wish i could post "congrats Kamalendra"


----------



## roshand79

sultan_azam said:


> congrats Kamalendra







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Depressed.  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamalendra

sultan_azam said:


> wish i could post "congrats Kamalendra"


hahahahaha the only thing we are able to do is just wish and get disappointed
..... U and I are the oldest civil engineer waiting..


----------



## sultan_azam

kamalendra said:


> hahahahaha the only thing we are able to do is just wish and get disappointed
> ..... U and I are the oldest civil engineer waiting..


Ohhh, civil engineer... Whats delaying your case?? Any verification etc?? Whats your date of submission? 

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## pratik.itworld

Hello All,

How is the job check is done by DIBP. Off my previous companies, one company got liquidated and closed. How would the verification be done for that.
Can that be a problem for me?
It was an Australian company though.


----------



## Shaivi

Day 246 no news
Pain ,frustration


----------



## austimmi2016

Guys, can you please tell any guidance lines available after getting PR? What things are required to enter the Australia after getting PR? Things you do need to do after entering Australia like Medicare card, bank account etc. etc.


----------



## pratik.itworld

There are sticky threads on the first page of Australia Forum which has list of things to do when u arrive at Australia.. Go through that.
There are 4 parts of it. Here is the link for 1st part.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...st-things-do-when-you-arrive-parts-1-4-a.html


----------



## austimmi2016

pratik.itworld said:


> There are sticky threads on the first page of Australia Forum which has list of things to do when u arrive at Australia.. Go through that.
> There are 4 parts of it. Here is the link for 1st part.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...st-things-do-when-you-arrive-parts-1-4-a.html



Great! Thanks so much!


----------



## tikki2282

pratik.itworld said:


> There are sticky threads on the first page of Australia Forum which has list of things to do when u arrive at Australia.. Go through that.
> 
> There are 4 parts of it. Here is the link for 1st part.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...st-things-do-when-you-arrive-parts-1-4-a.html




Thanks for sharing the link. Contains very useful information.


----------



## BHPS

ariin said:


> Hi senior members, need an advice
> want to know whether the employment verification is done for all the cases or there are some specific case where the verification is done?
> Thanks in advance


Hello Ariin,
It depends on case to case, i have 4 companies and claimed 15 points for experience but no verification.


----------



## kamalendra

sultan_azam said:


> Ohhh, civil engineer... Whats delaying your case?? Any verification etc?? Whats your date of submission?
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


yes fren ,,,, civil engineer,, i dont know whats delaying my case,,,, employment verification happened for previous company,,, and even crossed 112 days after that as well...my date of submission is 25 mar 2016


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Shaivi said:


> Day 246 no news
> Pain ,frustration


 hope you get it soon bro.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonal15

Hi All , 

I have a query and would like some help from you all .

I have total 7 years of experience in IT industry and working as a Senior Test Analyst currently.
During the skill assessment ACS deducted initial two years of experience. So the effective years of experience is 5 years that I completed on 2nd Nov.
I filed my EOI in June with a total of 60 points as my years of experience was between 3 and 5 years. However , out of this 5 years , I was onsite in Melbourne for 8 months .
Now since my years of experince in Australia is less than a year , it wont be considered for points. 
My EOI still shows 60 points which I think should have been updated to 65 since I am not getting points for Australian work experience . 
I wanted to know will Skill select deduct those 8 months from my total experience since my points are not updated. Also , are the points updated automatically ??
Also , can I go and update my EOI and remove any mention of the Australian work experience because as it is I am not getting any points for that. Will that 8 months get added to my overall experince ??
Kindly help as Im too confused and I have been waiting since June for the invite .

Regards
Sonal


----------



## vanpraustralia

*Golden Email Received !!*

With great happiness I would like to inform that me, spouse and 2 kids got the DIRECT Grant today .

Many thanks to everyone on this forum and wishing all awaiting for the decision a quicker grant decision !!


----------



## rahularora14

vanpraustralia said:


> With great happiness I would like to inform that me, spouse and 2 kids got the DIRECT Grant today .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks to everyone on this forum and wishing all awaiting for the decision a quicker grant decision !!


Congratulations....ur job code.


----------



## vanpraustralia

rahularora14 said:


> Congratulations....ur job code.


My anzsco code is 261313 software engg..just updated immitracker as well 

sent from my mobile using tapatalk pls ignore spelling errors/typos


----------



## sultan_azam

vanpraustralia said:


> With great happiness I would like to inform that me, spouse and 2 kids got the DIRECT Grant today .
> 
> Many thanks to everyone on this forum and wishing all awaiting for the decision a quicker grant decision !!


Congratulations to you and everyone who received visa grant....


a remarkable case where applicant has claimed maximum possible experience points yet there was no verification... the process is really random.... DIBP is mysterious


----------



## hari_it_ram

vanpraustralia said:


> With great happiness I would like to inform that me, spouse and 2 kids got the DIRECT Grant today .
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks to everyone on this forum and wishing all awaiting for the decision a quicker grant decision !!




Vanpraustralia is my manager at Work. Very lucky to have someone like him along with the process, not many will have opportunity  . Really happy for you boss  All the best. Rock in Australia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## vanpraustralia

sultan_azam said:


> Congratulations to you and everyone who received visa grant....
> 
> 
> a remarkable case where applicant has claimed maximum possible experience points yet there was no verification... the process is really random.... DIBP is mysterious


Thanks sultan... Yes I claimed full points for offshore experience.. One thing I spent too much time on documentation ensuring everything is in place.. Will definitely have to mention and thank hari_ram_it for his guidance... 

sent from my mobile using tapatalk pls ignore spelling errors/typos


----------



## vanpraustralia

hari_it_ram said:


> Vanpraustralia is my manager at Work. Very lucky to have someone like him along with the process, not many will have opportunity  . Really happy for you boss  All the best. Rock in Australia.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


Thanks da Hari.. You helped me a lot throughout... Waiting for you to join me soon...Wishing you and all good luck 

sent from my mobile using tapatalk pls ignore spelling errors/typos


----------



## jeyam_555

vanpraustralia said:


> Thanks da Hari.. You helped me a lot throughout... Waiting for you to join me soon...Wishing you and all good luck
> 
> sent from my mobile using tapatalk pls ignore spelling errors/typos


Hearty Congratulations for your Grant, would appreciate if you share the documents you have uploaded. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sultan_azam

vanpraustralia said:


> Thanks sultan... Yes I claimed full points for offshore experience.. One thing I spent too much time on documentation ensuring everything is in place.. Will definitely have to mention and thank hari_ram_it for his guidance...
> 
> sent from my mobile using tapatalk pls ignore spelling errors/typos


Awesome, may be you can list the document set you prepared, it can help future visa applicants.

Congrats once again

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Congratulations vanpraustralia. You got it within a month. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Could YOU please share the list of documents you uploaded

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vanpraustralia

MG22 said:


> Folks,
> I am filled up my 189 Visa application in Immi Account and I have reached to the stage of "Ready to Submit". I am hesitant at this step and need your help:
> 
> 1. I completed all 17 pages of application form but no where there was a provission to attach documents. Did I miss something. how and when will I submit documents.
> 
> 2. At what stage I will be able to generate my HAP id for medicals. I want to do medicals ASAP.
> 
> 3. I am not claiming any points for Spouse but the visa application is still asking for education and experience details of Spouse. We never got the ACS certification for the Spouse. So If I mention the education & experience details of the spouse, do I need to provide all supporting documents for the spouse education and experience.
> 
> 4. While adding migrating family members detail, the question is " Relationship to Primary applicant" and the options are somewhat confusing. I have a Daughter and a son. I don;t see any option for son but do have an option for "Child". Now if son is to be assumed to be "child" then why not same treatment for "Daughter" Also in case of daughter the exact option is "Daughter / Son in law". Should I select "Child" in both the cases. I am confused.
> 
> Please help urgently


1. You will only be able attach documents post you submit the 189 online application by paying the visa fee. Links will become visible then.

2. Medicals can be done before or after submitting application. I did it before lodging/submitting the visa. Reason is I can submit all docs while i lodge the visa and do not need to wait for CO to be assigned to generate hap ids. 

If you want to generate HAP ID - go to My health declaration link and generate hap ids for yourselves and other travelling dependents

3.If you are not claiming points then no ACS assessment necessary for spouse nor any experience related documents. My case is similar to yours - i submitted only degree and school certificates and also letter from university to say her degree was fully taught in English to prove functional English for spouse

4. Similar case as mine - I have a daughter and son and for both i chose relationship as Child.


----------



## vanpraustralia

gonnabeexpat said:


> Could YOU please share the list of documents you uploaded
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Attached checklist I used for lodging my visa application. of course this is specific to my case. If its of help to anyone I would be glad !

View attachment MyChecklist.zip


----------



## sultan_azam

hari_it_ram said:


> Vanpraustralia is my manager at Work. Very lucky to have someone like him along with the process, not many will have opportunity  . Really happy for you boss  All the best. Rock in Australia.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


you are blessed to have such a friendly boss


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vanpraustralia said:


> Attached checklist I used for lodging my visa application. of course this is specific to my case. If its of help to anyone I would be glad !
> 
> View attachment 71898


Thank you so much for providing comphrensive list . I have uploaded the exact set of documents.   but no grant for me  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

sultan_azam said:


> you are blessed to have such a friendly boss




Yeah, spot on. It really makes bit more comfortable and moreover I always had throughout my employment career 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## vanpraustralia

gonnabeexpat said:


> Thank you so much for providing comphrensive list . I have uploaded the exact set of documents.   but no grant for me
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Dont worry mate .. Your grant will be on its way soon.

something to share..

In fact I have been refreshing email, loggin in to immiaccount every few hours to see any change in status or the arrival of the email.. my wife couple of days back mentioned to me that I should take a challenge in not viewing immiaccount, immitracker at all and open email only twice a day.. she posted me this challenge as she was seeing me with a lost face.. Have been on that challenge for last 2 days .. was bit of relaxed as well..

And today the email was in my inbox at 2:44pm IST and i only saw it at 4:30pm IST.. 

This isn't a mantra for grant ..however it took the anxiety out of me for 2 days and also has rewarded with the golden email today !! 

after visa lodge and docs upload - just sit back and relax and good things will come your way automatically and soon... I know its easier said than done !!


----------



## sultan_azam

vanpraustralia said:


> Dont worry mate .. Your grant will be on its way soon.
> 
> something to share..
> 
> In fact I have been refreshing email, loggin in to immiaccount every few hours to see any change in status or the arrival of the email.. my wife couple of days back mentioned to me that I should take a challenge in not viewing immiaccount, immitracker at all and open email only twice a day.. she posted me this challenge as she was seeing me with a lost face.. Have been on that challenge for last 2 days .. was bit of relaxed as well..
> 
> And today the email was in my inbox at 2:44pm IST and i only saw it at 4:30pm IST..
> 
> This isn't a mantra for grant ..however it took the anxiety out of me for 2 days and also has rewarded with the golden email today !!
> 
> after visa lodge and docs upload - just sit back and relax and good things will come your way automatically and soon... I know its easier said than done !!


very well said.... there is lot more to life besides the visa grant.... 

god bless us all with patience... we shouldnt let it(anxiety) own us


----------



## BHPS

vanpraustralia said:


> Dont worry mate .. Your grant will be on its way soon.
> 
> something to share..
> 
> In fact I have been refreshing email, loggin in to immiaccount every few hours to see any change in status or the arrival of the email.. my wife couple of days back mentioned to me that I should take a challenge in not viewing immiaccount, immitracker at all and open email only twice a day.. she posted me this challenge as she was seeing me with a lost face.. Have been on that challenge for last 2 days .. was bit of relaxed as well..
> 
> And today the email was in my inbox at 2:44pm IST and i only saw it at 4:30pm IST..
> 
> This isn't a mantra for grant ..however it took the anxiety out of me for 2 days and also has rewarded with the golden email today !!
> 
> after visa lodge and docs upload - just sit back and relax and good things will come your way automatically and soon... I know its easier said than done !!



Very well said. We as couple did the same. Gave challenge to each other that we won't keep checking emails in our odd timings and whatever will happen ,whenever will it be always good. Even we posted couple of printouts in our home like Thanks we got this without issues and we have no tensions and waiting and frustrations" so we were able to do it. Trust me, it's not easy but once it comes to challenge,its doable.... 
Hope you get it very soon , maybe tomorrow only. 

Good Luck.


----------



## MG22

vanpraustralia said:


> 1. You will only be able attach documents post you submit the 189 online application by paying the visa fee. Links will become visible then.
> 
> 2. Medicals can be done before or after submitting application. I did it before lodging/submitting the visa. Reason is I can submit all docs while i lodge the visa and do not need to wait for CO to be assigned to generate hap ids.
> 
> If you want to generate HAP ID - go to My health declaration link and generate hap ids for yourselves and other travelling dependents
> 
> 3.If you are not claiming points then no ACS assessment necessary for spouse nor any experience related documents. My case is similar to yours - i submitted only degree and school certificates and also letter from university to say her degree was fully taught in English to prove functional English for spouse
> 
> 4. Similar case as mine - I have a daughter and son and for both i chose relationship as Child.


Thanks Buddy. 
So would you suggest following sequence of tasks:
- I should generate my Hap ID first and get the medicals done
- Make Visa Payment 
- All all documents including medical reports
- wait for direct Grant

Also, please help with following minor doubts:
Related to Child, there is question"
Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?
what should I respond.Truthfully the spouse also has the custodial rights

in another question, what is the main language of the applicant:
Though we are Hindi speaking but for all professional & academic purpose it is all English. So Should I write Hindi or English.


Thanks very much for your support


----------



## ariin

BHPS said:


> Hello Ariin,
> It depends on case to case, i have 4 companies and claimed 15 points for experience but no verification.


Thanks for the quick reply BHPS


----------



## ariin

vanpraustralia said:


> With great happiness I would like to inform that me, spouse and 2 kids got the DIRECT Grant today .
> 
> Many thanks to everyone on this forum and wishing all awaiting for the decision a quicker grant decision !!


Congrats Bro


----------



## sreejithkm

Hi friends.

Roughly how long it takes to have the CO assigned after the 189 visa application is submitted?

Will uploading Medical reports and PCC report 2 weeks after the visa application date can cause any delay in the process? All remaining docs were uploaded along with visa application.

Thanks!

Sreejith


----------



## hari_it_ram

vanpraustralia said:


> Thanks da Hari.. You helped me a lot throughout... Waiting for you to join me soon...Wishing you and all good luck
> 
> sent from my mobile using tapatalk pls ignore spelling errors/typos




It's all because of your accurate planning and execution along with detailed documentation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## dakshch

Any 263111 grant recently ?? They seem to have stopped


----------



## hari_it_ram

Excellent composition of the documents needed for VISA. I humbly request everyone to have a look at this before filling your VISA. 



vanpraustralia said:


> Attached checklist I used for lodging my visa application. of course this is specific to my case. If its of help to anyone I would be glad !
> 
> View attachment 71898


----------



## Sameera Reddy

*261111 ICT Business Analyst*

Hi Guys

Does anyone has information about 261111 ICT Business Analyst? Has anyone got invite in 2016 with 60 or 65 points? What are the chances that I will get invite?

My details are below:
Occupation: 261111 ICT Business Analyst
SA: +ve
EOI submitted: 19 July 2016 ( 60 pts )
Invited: Waiting

Any reply/suggestion will be appretiated.

Thanks
Sameera


----------



## vikaschandra

Sameera Reddy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Does anyone has information about 261111 ICT Business Analyst? Has anyone got invite in 2016 with 60 or 65 points? What are the chances that I will get invite?
> 
> My details are below:
> Occupation: 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> SA: +ve
> EOI submitted: 19 July 2016 ( 60 pts )
> Invited: Waiting
> 
> Any reply/suggestion will be appretiated.
> 
> Thanks
> Sameera


with 60 points it is way to difficult...the cutoff is nowhere near that and doubtful that it will come down to 60 anytime soon.


----------



## rahularora14

Well this msg is for guys who are desperately waiting for their PR's like me.

Well my story will lift u a bit.
By profession i am a sailor i got down from ship for my indian pcc and since 6 months i am just waiting for Pr , Financially i am broke and soon i have to join back.

U guys should thank god u have ur jobs and grant will come sooner or later .so enjoy life.

I strated my process for PR in Apr 2015 and still being patient.

Because i no when the time will come it will be mine


----------



## pratik.itworld

vanpraustralia said:


> Dont worry mate .. Your grant will be on its way soon.
> 
> something to share..
> 
> In fact I have been refreshing email, loggin in to immiaccount every few hours to see any change in status or the arrival of the email.. my wife couple of days back mentioned to me that I should take a challenge in not viewing immiaccount, immitracker at all and open email only twice a day.. she posted me this challenge as she was seeing me with a lost face.. Have been on that challenge for last 2 days .. was bit of relaxed as well..
> 
> And today the email was in my inbox at 2:44pm IST and i only saw it at 4:30pm IST..
> 
> This isn't a mantra for grant ..however it took the anxiety out of me for 2 days and also has rewarded with the golden email today !!
> 
> after visa lodge and docs upload - just sit back and relax and good things will come your way automatically and soon... I know its easier said than done !!


Believe me brother, I have been going through same activity everyday and same sugesstion was given by my wife. Have been following it now.
Though I have been asked by Bupa Medicals to re-test for my wife, I am still wondering and waiting if CO can be alloted to me in the meantime.

Anways, Congrats a tone.


----------



## sultan_azam

sreejithkm said:


> Hi friends.
> 
> Roughly how long it takes to have the CO assigned after the 189 visa application is submitted?
> 
> Will uploading Medical reports and PCC report 2 weeks after the visa application date can cause any delay in the process? All remaining docs were uploaded along with visa application.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sreejith


no fixed timeline, but recently we have seen cases of case officer get assigned as early as 7 days


----------



## sultan_azam

rahularora14 said:


> Well this msg is for guys who are desperately waiting for their PR's like me.
> 
> Well my story will lift u a bit.
> By profession i am a sailor i got down from ship for my indian pcc and since 6 months i am just waiting for Pr , Financially i am broke and soon i have to join back.
> 
> U guys should thank god u have ur jobs and grant will come sooner or later .so enjoy life.
> 
> I strated my process for PR in Apr 2015 and still being patient.
> 
> Because i no when the time will come it will be mine



all the best mate... Glory will be yours soon.....


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Good night all today many people got grant hope the streak continues into tommorrow

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

gonnabeexpat said:


> Good night all today many people got grant hope the streak continues into tommorrow
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


all the best gonnabeexpat... it should be your day tmrw


----------



## Bhavna1

hari_it_ram said:


> Excellent composition of the documents needed for VISA. I humbly request everyone to have a look at this before filling your VISA.


From the list, how do we get this eMedicals information sheet? I haven't got anything after my medicals. The status of my medicals is completed now.


----------



## sowmiya_syd

Hi All, 

Good Morning !

I would like to share the happy news that we (Spouse- Primary Applicant, Me & our 2 kids), received our grant today at 5am IST !

Timelines :

261311 (Analyst Programmer )

EOI - 4-Oct-2016
ITA - 26-Oct-2016
189 Lodged - 30-Oct-2016
CO contact - 23-Nov-2016 ( AFP was partially scanned , asked for a rescan)
Replied CO - 23-Nov-2016
GRANT - 25-Nov-2016


I would like to thank everyone in this forum . I used all the information I gathered in this forum to prepare documents and read every post to understand trends .

Thanks all for your support and I wish to contribute my inputs when and where required and hope all get grants real soon !!

Thanks


Sowmiya


----------



## ozairalikhan

sowmiya_syd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good Morning !
> 
> I would like to share the happy news that we (Spouse- Primary Applicant, Me & our 2 kids), received our grant today at 5am IST !
> 
> Timelines :
> 
> 261311 (Analyst Programmer )
> 
> EOI - 4-Oct-2016
> ITA - 26-Oct-2016
> 189 Lodged - 30-Oct-2016
> CO contact - 23-Nov-2016 ( AFP was partially scanned , asked for a rescan)
> Replied CO - 23-Nov-2016
> GRANT - 25-Nov-2016
> 
> 
> I would like to thank everyone in this forum . I used all the information I gathered in this forum to prepare documents and read every post to understand trends .
> 
> Thanks all for your support and I wish to contribute my inputs when and where required and hope all get grants real soon !!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sowmiya


Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Asifskeep

While filling up visa application i got this warning, "applicant has other unfinalised applications lodged with the department. the applicant will be able to continue; however the unfinalised application(s) may need to be withdrawn by advising the department in writing. please review the departments website for further information."

Well i contacted with agents and filed a technical form to DIBP. Got clarification.

This is basically a technical fault and wise to go ahead with the application (If you really havent made any other application).

Regards


----------



## Asifskeep

Hey guys i have a query

While logging into Immiaccount, we can see this info.

For file attachment,

We are aware that there is currently an issue with attaching PDF documents to citizenship applications. While the issue is being resolved, please save each document as a JPG file to your desktop and attach the JPG file to the application. We apologise for any inconvenience caused.

It says the system is having issues attaching PDF for citizenship applications, so for 189, attaching pdf shouldnt be an issue right?

Anyone recently made the application by pdf?

Regards


----------



## tk123

sreejithkm said:


> Hi friends.
> 
> Roughly how long it takes to have the CO assigned after the 189 visa application is submitted?
> 
> Will uploading Medical reports and PCC report 2 weeks after the visa application date can cause any delay in the process? All remaining docs were uploaded along with visa application.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sreejith




i was assigned CO on the 10th day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

sowmiya_syd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good Morning !
> 
> I would like to share the happy news that we (Spouse- Primary Applicant, Me & our 2 kids), received our grant today at 5am IST !
> 
> Timelines :
> 
> 261311 (Analyst Programmer )
> 
> EOI - 4-Oct-2016
> ITA - 26-Oct-2016
> 189 Lodged - 30-Oct-2016
> CO contact - 23-Nov-2016 ( AFP was partially scanned , asked for a rescan)
> Replied CO - 23-Nov-2016
> GRANT - 25-Nov-2016
> 
> 
> I would like to thank everyone in this forum . I used all the information I gathered in this forum to prepare documents and read every post to understand trends .
> 
> Thanks all for your support and I wish to contribute my inputs when and where required and hope all get grants real soon !!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sowmiya


Congratulations sowmiya

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Asifskeep said:


> While filling up visa application i got this warning, "applicant has other unfinalised applications lodged with the department. the applicant will be able to continue; however the unfinalised application(s) may need to be withdrawn by advising the department in writing. please review the departments website for further information."
> 
> Well i contacted with agents and filed a technical form to DIBP. Got clarification.
> 
> This is basically a technical fault and wise to go ahead with the application (If you really havent made any other application).
> 
> Regards


So it was just a technical glitch and I was expecting it to be linked with unfinished medicals


Thanks for sharing this knowledge
Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Asifskeep said:


> Hey guys i have a query
> 
> While logging into Immiaccount, we can see this info.
> 
> For file attachment,
> 
> We are aware that there is currently an issue with attaching PDF documents to citizenship applications. While the issue is being resolved, please save each document as a JPG file to your desktop and attach the JPG file to the application. We apologise for any inconvenience caused.
> 
> It says the system is having issues attaching PDF for citizenship applications, so for 189, attaching pdf shouldnt be an issue right?
> 
> Anyone recently made the application by pdf?
> 
> Regards


It shouldnt be an issue to upload pdf. I have done in past 10 days

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

And the week has ended 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhilashasachdeva

Hi,

I applied for Business Analyst EOI on 19th July. My points are 65. Current Data sheet says that for 261111, days move ahead is 64 from 18th May in 9th November invitation round . Date till which invite covered is showing as 15th March. I am not understanding this. As if its moved 64 days ahead from 18th May then i should get invite by now which is not the case. Can please someone help in understanding?

Regards,
Abhilasha


----------



## Asifskeep

sultan_azam said:


> So it was just a technical glitch and I was expecting it to be linked with unfinished medicals
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing this knowledge
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Thats what i was told. Seemingly it is a technical glitch.

I had a talk with DIBP, they said medicals isnt an application, so that shouldnt be an issue.

This forums has given me so much ideas bro, starting from pte to this stage. Hopefully i can pass the last visa application too


----------



## sultan_azam

Asifskeep said:


> Thats what i was told. Seemingly it is a technical glitch.
> 
> I had a talk with DIBP, they said medicals isnt an application, so that shouldnt be an issue.
> 
> This forums has given me so much ideas bro, starting from pte to this stage. Hopefully i can pass the last visa application too


Yes, we all will

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## guddetishiva

Dear friends when i am trying to check Visa Entitlement Verification Online(VEVO) it is giving me the following message..

"You do not have a current Australian visa. If you are in Australia, you must contact the department's Community Status Resolution Service (CSRS) in your nearest capital city as soon as possible to discuss available visa or departure options. Generally you can be granted a bridging visa while you resolve your immigration status with the CSRS. Phone 1300 853 773 or see more information online".

I am Offshore 

Ofcourse my visa status is "Assessment in Progress" But till 2 days back it was showing that..
"The details entered could not be found. Please check the information you have entered is correct and try again. Otherwise, please visit our Help with VEVO webpage for more information about why you may have received this error message."

Since two days it is showing the first message. do any one have any idea about this..

Now it is clear that my details are recognized by VEVO, does it mean visa processing has reached final stage?? or every one who applied will get the same message??

Thank you.

(Offshore Applicant)
ANZSCO: 261313
Applied: 16 July 2016
CO: 5th Aug 2016
Status: Assessment in Progress.


----------



## kiran_antony25

vanpraustralia said:


> With great happiness I would like to inform that me, spouse and 2 kids got the DIRECT Grant today .
> 
> Many thanks to everyone on this forum and wishing all awaiting for the decision a quicker grant decision !!



Congrats all the very best


----------



## kiran_antony25

sowmiya_syd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good Morning !
> 
> I would like to share the happy news that we (Spouse- Primary Applicant, Me & our 2 kids), received our grant today at 5am IST !
> 
> 
> 
> Timelines :
> 
> 261311 (Analyst Programmer )
> 
> EOI - 4-Oct-2016
> ITA - 26-Oct-2016
> 189 Lodged - 30-Oct-2016
> CO contact - 23-Nov-2016 ( AFP was partially scanned , asked for a rescan)
> Replied CO - 23-Nov-2016
> GRANT - 25-Nov-2016
> 
> 
> I would like to thank everyone in this forum . I used all the information I gathered in this forum to prepare documents and read every post to understand trends .
> 
> Thanks all for your support and I wish to contribute my inputs when and where required and hope all get grants real soon !!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sowmiya


Congrats all the very best


----------



## ksrikanthh

sowmiya_syd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good Morning !
> 
> I would like to share the happy news that we (Spouse- Primary Applicant, Me & our 2 kids), received our grant today at 5am IST !
> 
> Timelines :
> 
> 261311 (Analyst Programmer )
> 
> EOI - 4-Oct-2016
> ITA - 26-Oct-2016
> 189 Lodged - 30-Oct-2016
> CO contact - 23-Nov-2016 ( AFP was partially scanned , asked for a rescan)
> Replied CO - 23-Nov-2016
> GRANT - 25-Nov-2016
> 
> 
> I would like to thank everyone in this forum . I used all the information I gathered in this forum to prepare documents and read every post to understand trends .
> 
> Thanks all for your support and I wish to contribute my inputs when and where required and hope all get grants real soon !!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sowmiya


Great ! Congrats sowmiya  (party) 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh

vanpraustralia said:


> With great happiness I would like to inform that me, spouse and 2 kids got the DIRECT Grant today .
> 
> Many thanks to everyone on this forum and wishing all awaiting for the decision a quicker grant decision !!


Great, congrats buddy  (party)

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AeroHawk

Hi everyone, 

Sorry for the lateness. I'm happy to announce that I got my grant on the 22nd of Nov! 
Congrats to the others who got their grants and good luck for the ones who are still waiting.


----------



## sultan_azam

AeroHawk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry for the lateness. I'm happy to announce that I got my grant on the 22nd of Nov!
> Congrats to the others who got their grants and good luck for the ones who are still waiting.


Congrats aerohawk

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

AeroHawk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry for the lateness. I'm happy to announce that I got my grant on the 22nd of Nov!
> Congrats to the others who got their grants and good luck for the ones who are still waiting.


Your time line and job code please

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh

AeroHawk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry for the lateness. I'm happy to announce that I got my grant on the 22nd of Nov!
> Congrats to the others who got their grants and good luck for the ones who are still waiting.


Great, congrats buddy  (party)

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hariyerra

vanpraustralia said:


> Attached checklist I used for lodging my visa application. of course this is specific to my case. If its of help to anyone I would be glad !
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 71898




That is comprehensive checklist.. very helpful.. thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

AeroHawk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry for the lateness. I'm happy to announce that I got my grant on the 22nd of Nov!
> Congrats to the others who got their grants and good luck for the ones who are still waiting.


WHOA DUDE you got it within 12 days. thats awesome and congratulations :scared: . I applied on 1st oct and dibp be like :behindsofa:


----------



## ariin

AeroHawk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry for the lateness. I'm happy to announce that I got my grant on the 22nd of Nov!
> Congrats to the others who got their grants and good luck for the ones who are still waiting.


Congrats AeroHawk


----------



## sultan_azam

gonnabeexpat said:


> WHOA DUDE you got it within 12 days. thats awesome and congratulations :scared: . I applied on 1st oct and dibp be like :behindsofa:


simple cases get finalised soon...

you applied on 1st Oct !!!!!!!!!!! there are people who applied in June 2015 and still waiting


----------



## ariin

Congrats sowmiya


----------



## Manan008

2 months completed..:! Application is still in received status. No employment verification so far.


----------



## chumashankar

guddetishiva said:


> Dear friends when i am trying to check Visa Entitlement Verification Online(VEVO) it is giving me the following message..
> 
> "You do not have a current Australian visa. If you are in Australia, you must contact the department's Community Status Resolution Service (CSRS) in your nearest capital city as soon as possible to discuss available visa or departure options. Generally you can be granted a bridging visa while you resolve your immigration status with the CSRS. Phone 1300 853 773 or see more information online".
> 
> I am Offshore
> 
> Ofcourse my visa status is "Assessment in Progress" But till 2 days back it was showing that..
> "The details entered could not be found. Please check the information you have entered is correct and try again. Otherwise, please visit our Help with VEVO webpage for more information about why you may have received this error message."
> 
> Since two days it is showing the first message. do any one have any idea about this..
> 
> Now it is clear that my details are recognized by VEVO, does it mean visa processing has reached final stage?? or every one who applied will get the same message??
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> (Offshore Applicant)
> ANZSCO: 261313
> Applied: 16 July 2016
> CO: 5th Aug 2016
> Status: Assessment in Progress.



I am also getting the same message.


----------



## farjaf

Day 114 passed and still got assessment in progress


----------



## chumashankar

AeroHawk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry for the lateness. I'm happy to announce that I got my grant on the 22nd of Nov!
> Congrats to the others who got their grants and good luck for the ones who are still waiting.


Congratulations!!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

sultan_azam said:


> simple cases get finalised soon...
> 
> you applied on 1st Oct !!!!!!!!!!! there are people who applied in June 2015 and still waiting


I highly doubt it. So far i have worked in 2 companies and iam single wouldn't you call my case simple?. I think with dibp its more like lottery than anything .

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

chumashankar said:


> Congratulations!!




how r u doing. what status is your application at now. i am about to submit documents.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> 2 months completed..:! Application is still in received status. No employment verification so far.


 i have nothing to say other than i feel you dude.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar

tk123 said:


> how r u doing. what status is your application at now. i am about to submit documents.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doing fine. All the best for your application. Submit as many as government tax document for your employment. Waiting !!! . Not able to decide anything due to this waiting.


----------



## sultan_azam

gonnabeexpat said:


> I highly doubt it. So far i have worked in 2 companies and iam single wouldn't you call my case simple?. I think with dibp its more like lottery than anything .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


your case is similar as mine, only 2 companies, however mine is delayed due to addition of new member in family, 2ndly they were doing employment and other verifications in the meanwhile, 

the case I referred as simple involves no experience points, it seems he claimed points only for english(20), age(30) and qualification (15)

it is just my thought, i can be wrong


----------



## Manan008

I cant see my uploaded documents on immiaccount.Any else facing the same problem ?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

sultan_azam said:


> your case is similar as mine, only 2 companies, however mine is delayed due to addition of new member in family, 2ndly they were doing employment and other verifications in the meanwhile,
> 
> the case I referred as simple involves no experience points, it seems he claimed points only for english(20), age(30) and qualification (15)
> 
> it is just my thought, i can be wrong


I get it, if the applicant is not claiming any points for employment , then most likely they will get quick grant

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahsan771991

gonnabeexpat said:


> I get it, if the applicant is not claiming any points for employment , then most likely they will get quick grant
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Hopefully so 
I haven't claimed any 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> I cant see my uploaded documents on immiaccount.Any else facing the same problem ?


Manan iam facing the same issue as well. it is saying and exception has occured


----------



## gonnabeexpat

guddetishiva said:


> Dear friends when i am trying to check Visa Entitlement Verification Online(VEVO) it is giving me the following message..
> 
> "You do not have a current Australian visa. If you are in Australia, you must contact the department's Community Status Resolution Service (CSRS) in your nearest capital city as soon as possible to discuss available visa or departure options. Generally you can be granted a bridging visa while you resolve your immigration status with the CSRS. Phone 1300 853 773 or see more information online".
> 
> I am Offshore
> 
> Ofcourse my visa status is "Assessment in Progress" But till 2 days back it was showing that..
> "The details entered could not be found. Please check the information you have entered is correct and try again. Otherwise, please visit our Help with VEVO webpage for more information about why you may have received this error message."
> 
> Since two days it is showing the first message. do any one have any idea about this..
> 
> Now it is clear that my details are recognized by VEVO, does it mean visa processing has reached final stage?? or every one who applied will get the same message??
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> (Offshore Applicant)
> ANZSCO: 261313
> Applied: 16 July 2016
> CO: 5th Aug 2016
> Status: Assessment in Progress.


Dude iam seeing the same thing? What does this mean? Does it mean they have started working on our application? should we get hopeful 

"You do not have a current Australian visa. If you are in Australia, you must contact the department's Community Status Resolution Service (CSRS) in your nearest capital city as soon as possible to discuss available visa or departure options. Generally you can be granted a bridging visa while you resolve your immigration status with the CSRS. Phone 1300 853 773 or see more information online."


----------



## Bhavna1

how do we get this eMedicals information sheet? I haven't got anything after my medicals. The status of my medicals is completed now.


----------



## sultan_azam

Bhavna1 said:


> how do we get this eMedicals information sheet? I haven't got anything after my medicals. The status of my medicals is completed now.


here you go https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

but it is of not much use since your medicals are already completed


----------



## chumashankar

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude iam seeing the same thing? What does this mean? Does it mean they have started working on our application? should we get hopeful
> 
> "You do not have a current Australian visa. If you are in Australia, you must contact the department's Community Status Resolution Service (CSRS) in your nearest capital city as soon as possible to discuss available visa or departure options. Generally you can be granted a bridging visa while you resolve your immigration status with the CSRS. Phone 1300 853 773 or see more information online."


I think it means assessment in progress only.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

chumashankar said:


> I think it means assessment in progress only.


Oh  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## airbatross

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude iam seeing the same thing? What does this mean? Does it mean they have started working on our application? should we get hopeful
> 
> "You do not have a current Australian visa. If you are in Australia, you must contact the department's Community Status Resolution Service (CSRS) in your nearest capital city as soon as possible to discuss available visa or departure options. Generally you can be granted a bridging visa while you resolve your immigration status with the CSRS. Phone 1300 853 773 or see more information online."


I get the same error from day 1 on the app. I don't think it means anything.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

airbatross said:


> I get the same error from day 1 from the app. I don't think it means anything.


Ok    

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## uday63

Hi guys
I can verify my visa on VEVO.
But for my spouse's it says incorrect details.
Can you please advise

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vanpraustralia

uday63 said:


> Hi guys
> I can verify my visa on VEVO.
> But for my spouse's it says incorrect details.
> Can you please advise
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I had similar issues for my spouse n kids.. Close down browser n popups.. Clear browser cookies and try again.. It worked for me 

sent from my mobile using tapatalk pls ignore spelling errors/typos


----------



## uday63

uday63 said:


> Hi guys
> I can verify my visa on VEVO.
> But for my spouse's it says incorrect details.
> Can you please advise
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I just figured out that if I enter visa grant number as search criteria instead of transaction reference number then it works fine.

However, if I enter transaction reference number first and perform search again with grant number keeping the same window open it doesn't show.

Some code bug it seems.

Worried me alot for a moment. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## uday63

vanpraustralia said:


> I had similar issues for my spouse n kids.. Close down browser n popups.. Clear browser cookies and try again.. It worked for me
> 
> sent from my mobile using tapatalk pls ignore spelling errors/typos


Yes mate!

Thank you

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## swathir

gonnabeexpat said:


> I get it, if the applicant is not claiming any points for employment , then most likely they will get quick grant
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



I have not claimed any points for work-ex. Check out my timeline, I don't think they are treating my case any different just because it may look simple.

25-Jun	Cleared PTE (20 points)
26-Sep	ACS cleared (261311- Analyst Programmer)
26-Sep	Expression of Interest
28-Sep	Invite to Apply
20-Oct	Submitted Application for Visa (70 points)
26-Oct	Health assessment
30-Oct	Cleared Health reports
01-Nov	Case Officer Contact - for PCC
04-Nov	Uploaded PCC
05-Nov	Assessment in Progress
?? Grant


----------



## gonnabeexpat

swathir said:


> I have not claimed any points for work-ex. Check out my timeline, I don't think they are treating my case any different just because it may look simple.
> 
> 25-JunCleared PTE (20 points)
> 26-SepACS cleared (261311- Analyst Programmer)
> 26-SepExpression of Interest
> 28-SepInvite to Apply
> 20-OctSubmitted Application for Visa (70 points)
> 26-OctHealth assessment
> 30-OctCleared Health reports
> 01-NovCase Officer Contact - for PCC
> 04-NovUploaded PCC
> 05-NovAssessment in Progress
> ?? Grant


 seriously i think some of our govt employees git pr and now working in dibp 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

swathir said:


> I have not claimed any points for work-ex. Check out my timeline, I don't think they are treating my case any different just because it may look simple.
> 
> 25-JunCleared PTE (20 points)
> 26-SepACS cleared (261311- Analyst Programmer)
> 26-SepExpression of Interest
> 28-SepInvite to Apply
> 20-OctSubmitted Application for Visa (70 points)
> 26-OctHealth assessment
> 30-OctCleared Health reports
> 01-NovCase Officer Contact - for PCC
> 04-NovUploaded PCC
> 05-NovAssessment in Progress
> ?? Grant


 seriously i think some of our govt employees git pr and now working in dibp 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavna1

My Medical status shows this "Health clearance provided – no action required", what does this means? Is the medical checked by DIBP people?


----------



## sultan_azam

Bhavna1 said:


> My Medical status shows this "Health clearance provided – no action required", what does this means? Is the medical checked by DIBP people?


your medicals are clear... nothing to worry now


----------



## Bhavna1

sultan_azam said:


> your medicals are clear... nothing to worry now


Wow, that great, Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> seriously i think some of our govt employees git pr and now working in dibp
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk





swathir said:


> I have not claimed any points for work-ex. Check out my timeline, I don't think they are treating my case any different just because it may look simple.
> 
> 25-Jun	Cleared PTE (20 points)
> 26-Sep	ACS cleared (261311- Analyst Programmer)
> 26-Sep	Expression of Interest
> 28-Sep	Invite to Apply
> 20-Oct	Submitted Application for Visa (70 points)
> 26-Oct	Health assessment
> 30-Oct	Cleared Health reports
> 01-Nov	Case Officer Contact - for PCC
> 04-Nov	Uploaded PCC
> 05-Nov	Assessment in Progress
> ?? Grant


We understand the frustration that you all must be feeling. But employment verification is not the only thing that happens it could be other documents verification too. Things might not work with snap of fingers. Would request not to get frustrated so fast.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Bhavna1 said:


> My Medical status shows this "Health clearance provided – no action required", what does this means? Is the medical checked by DIBP people?


Absolutely fine. sit back. you'r agonizing wait begins now :target:


----------



## justin787

gonnabeexpat said:


> Absolutely fine. sit back. you'r agonizing wait begins now :target:


It's not an agonizing wait for everyone. For all we know, she might get the grant before you and me


----------



## dakshch

gonnabeexpat said:


> I highly doubt it. So far i have worked in 2 companies and iam single wouldn't you call my case simple?. I think with dibp its more like lottery than anything .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Single me, single company, front loaded every single document, haven't had a single request from CO. Pretty simple yet waiting waiting for 354 days.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dakshch said:


> Single me, single company, front loaded every single document, haven't had a single request from CO. Pretty simple yet waiting waiting for 354 days.


Dude iam praying for you. I really hope you get the grant by next week or by this year atleast.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sthkreur

dakshch said:


> Single me, single company, front loaded every single document, haven't had a single request from CO. Pretty simple yet waiting waiting for 354 days.




354 days? Wow... Did you claim points for work experience? Maybe they're verifying with your company? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hariyerra

Hi all,

I received 190 nsw invitation but I am also expecting 189 on 07th dec round for sure. 

Can someone advise which one to go? Which will be comparatively faster in visa processing and granting? Heard state nominated would take priority over 189.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riteshgarg07

Has any one who has PCC have idea on this status "PCC application is under review at Regional Passport Office". 
My police verification is completed & the police personal said all is good, however I said thanks and left without any bribe. He had the guts to call my reference police officer & tell him that I left just by saying thanks. LOL. 
Bribe a necessary evil. Will go again today to give him what he wants, but does anybody know what is the relevance of this status (earlier it was pending for police verification).


----------



## gonnabeexpat

hariyerra said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received 190 nsw invitation but I am also expecting 189 on 07th dec round for sure.
> 
> Can someone advise which one to go? Which will be comparatively faster in visa processing and granting? Heard state nominated would take priority over 189..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From what I know sub class 190 apps are processed on a priority basis compared to subclass 189 application. I would recommend going with subclass 190. This information can be found on dibp site as well.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Your call..*



hariyerra said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received 190 nsw invitation but I am also expecting 189 on 07th dec round for sure.
> 
> Can someone advise which one to go? Which will be comparatively faster in visa processing and granting? Heard state nominated would take priority over 189..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, 190 will take priority compared to 189.
But, you will be eventually locked in a Nomnated territory for 2 yrs, where-in you will not be able to shift , if at all you get a good job in other state.

Think well before making decision.
I dont mind waiting for 3 more months to get the 189 visa with which your r free to pick and choose your state based on opportunities.
Instead of getting locked in one state for the sake of getting ur visa grant soon.

I was too in your position , but I chose 189 knowing that it would take long , but still will be a worth wait considering how big Oz is.

Good luck...God Bless


----------



## Neyogasgas

You're a great guy telling him the truth. Think it through and carefully. It is not about how quick bro. It is all about how well it ended.



Mudassar_SM said:


> Yes, 190 will take priority compared to 189.
> But, you will be eventually locked in a Nomnated territory for 2 yrs, where-in you will not be able to shift , if at all you get a good job in other state.
> 
> Think well before making decision.
> I dont mind waiting for 3 more months to get the 189 visa with which your r free to pick and choose your state based on opportunities.
> Instead of getting locked in one state for the sake of getting ur visa grant soon.
> 
> I was too in your position , but I chose 189 knowing that it would take long , but still will be a worth wait considering how big Oz is.
> 
> Good luck...God Bless


----------



## gonnabeexpat

@hariyerra, please see mudassars post, eventhough 190 app will be given priority processing you need to stay in the particular state for 2 years minimum. sorry for not including this informaiton in my previous post.


----------



## hariyerra

Neyogasgas said:


> You're a great guy telling him the truth. Think it through and carefully. It is not about how quick bro. It is all about how well it ended.




Thank you for your kind suggestions. I will think through them and act accordingly.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmudassir

hariyerra said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received 190 nsw invitation but I am also expecting 189 on 07th dec round for sure.
> 
> Can someone advise which one to go? Which will be comparatively faster in visa processing and granting? Heard state nominated would take priority over 189..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



As per my analysis on 189, the last invite was sent out on 23rd Nov for points 65/31st Oct - You applied on 4th Nov, you have a greater chance of getting the invite on Dec 7. If I was you, I would wait for 189 invitation.


----------



## Sameera Reddy

Thanks for your response. Has anyone got PR against this occupation : 261111 ICT Business Analyst in 2016?


----------



## hariyerra

mmudassir said:


> As per my analysis on 189, the last invite was sent out on 23rd Nov for points 65/31st Oct - You applied on 4th Nov, you have a greater chance of getting the invite on Dec 7. If I was you, I would wait for 189 invitation.




Yes, even I am also on the same page.. I will wait till dec 7th.. 

Thank you @mmudassir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bairy

Does anyones case handling by CO Kelly from brisbein team?


----------



## Bairy

190 days.........


----------



## rahularora14

Is it normal that co changes ?
my case officer has been changed thrise,is it normal?


----------



## Waqar.khan

I have submitted EOI under 189 subclass. Assessment done by ACS 263111. I got 60 points.

I am telecom engineer ACS reduced my experience and I got points for only 3 years. Since 60 pointers are not getting the invitation. I am planning to go for EA assessment to claim 5 years experience and manage to score 65 points.

Can any one guide me that how can I apply 2 EOIs under class 189 ? Is this possible ?

Please Advise.


----------



## sreejithkm

Sameera Reddy said:


> Thanks for your response. Has anyone got PR against this occupation : 261111 ICT Business Analyst in 2016?


Yes..as per immitracker, in nov 2016 itself there are more than 10 grants fot 2611 category. Quite a few in Oct 2016 also.


----------



## harinderjitf5

yes its normal. I have been contacted from three different co so far.


rahularora14 said:


> Is it normal that co changes ?
> my case officer has been changed thrise,is it normal?


----------



## ashish.saxena21

Bhavna1 said:


> Wow, that great, Thanks


Hi, what did you uploaded for medicals?.. HAP medical reference letter or something else. I did the payment online and hence have the email for the transaction but no receipt as such..


----------



## ashish.saxena21

Hi Help Needed in filling up the form 80 for visa lodging.

1. Q19 - how to write the unemployment details? should I write DOB - first job start date as unemployment date? I graduated in june 2006 and starting working from march 2007..
2. Q25. I am currently in AUS. what should I write for further stay? ..----- to live and work in AUS?


----------



## ashish.saxena21

While uploading ITR ..do we need to upload the ITR Acknowledgement or the ITR form ?


----------



## aditya_barca

Hi guys, has anyone lodged a visa recently. The immiaccount is under maintenance till 2nd December. I wanted to know if anyone faced problem becoz of this as i am planning to lodge visa on Monday.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## ananth.m

Hello guys,
Been seeing some weird behaviour on the Immi page - they did have a downtime but the story is this -
I submitted my application around 2300 IST on the 26th, paid in one go, have a payment receipt, however when I log back into the immi account - it still says the application with the reference I used to submit has status 'Ready to Submit'. 

When I submit it again though I get a page which has a green tick under 'Submit Status' and has a Confirm button available. When I hit confirm I get the message -

'Payment has previously been accepted for the selected application(s), or a BPAY invoice has already been issued.
Please check Manage Payments for details.
If necessary, BPAY invoices can be paid by credit card from Manage Payments.'

but theres nowhere for me to check my application - I don't even have an acknowledgement of the visa having been submitted.

But the payment receipt is intact and I can see it in the Manage Payments tab as well. Should I be worried, please advise as my invite expires tomorrow. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Xee

Hope you guys are doing well ! 
I just uploaded all the documents after making a full 189 visa application , but I am not seeing "view health assesment " tab . Is it something I should worry about !! I have not yet been assigned a CO. 
THANX 
--------------------
Electral engineer - 233311
Points breakdown
AGE -30 pts
Education - 15 pts (+ve outcome) 
Pte - s/90 . R/85 . L/90 . W/83 - 20 pts 
EOI 189 (submitted 09 nov. 2016 10:00am ) on 65 points


----------



## Xee

Hey guys ! 
I have just uploaded my documents after making a full 189 visa application , but I am not seeing "view health assesment " tab . Is it something I should worry about ! I have not yet been assigned a CAse officer 
THANkyou 
--------------------
Electral engineer - 233311
Points breakdown
AGE -30 pts
Education - 15 pts (+ve outcome) 
Pte - s/90 . R/85 . L/90 . W/83 - 20 pts 
EOI 189 (submitted 09 nov. 2016 10:00am ) on 65 points


----------



## Waqar.khan

I have submitted EOI under 189 subclass. Assessment done by ACS 263111. I got 60 points.

I am telecom engineer ACS reduced my experience and I got points for only 3 years. Since 60 pointers are not getting the invitation. I am planning to go for EA assessment to claim 5 years experience and manage to score 65 points.

Can any one guide me that how can I apply 2 EOIs under class 189 ? Is this possible ?

Please Advise.


----------



## Xee

chumashankar said:


> Congratulations!!


How did you get medicals done in one day ? ... I can't see "view health assesment tab" in my application


----------



## Abubakr

rahularora14 said:


> Is it normal that co changes ?
> my case officer has been changed thrise,is it normal?


Yes completely normal


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

v.singh9256 said:


> Hi self employed
> I m also a self employed applicant waiting for last 210 days
> What documents did u upload for self employed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk



All required including my companies IT returns VAT ,excise, Service tax returns.


----------



## playerofdangers

Hi all!

For one of the police clearance certificates (PCC), I got my image taken at a private studio and submitted to police station. This image was a little re-touched on Photoshop; my skin complexion is changed digitally, background changed and some acne on my face removed. Do you think changing personal photo in this way can create a problem?

Although the PCC does contain my bio-metrics


----------



## rahularora14

playerofdangers said:


> Hi all!
> 
> For one of the police clearance certificates (PCC), I got my image taken at a private studio and submitted to police station. This image was a little re-touched on Photoshop; my skin complexion is changed digitally, background changed and some acne on my face removed. Do you think changing personal photo in this way can create a problem?
> 
> Although the PCC does contain my bio-metrics


Hi ,dont wory it wont make any difference..main ur biometric.

Scars can happen any time after pcc.


----------



## Gullu_butt

Hi Seniors,
I have lodged my visa application on 3rd July 2016 and after submitting my documents on 7 August there is a complete silence from DIBP and on November 19 they replied this to my follow up email. 

*The Department recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern. We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. 



The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. I understand your concerns and you can be assured that the department will do all we can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.*


Does the above msg means that my case is with external SC and how much time will it gonna take. Btw I didnt claim any points for employment.


----------



## sreejithkm

sultan_azam said:


> no fixed timeline, but recently we have seen cases of case officer get assigned as early as 7 days


Thank you, Sultan. I haven't yet uploaded the Medical reports and PCC as it will take another 10 days to get. So if the CO was assigned before that, they will request for these docs, right?


----------



## sthkreur

Gullu_butt said:


> Hi Seniors,
> I have lodged my visa application on 3rd July 2016 and after submitting my documents on 7 August there is a complete silence from DIBP and on November 19 they replied this to my follow up email.
> 
> *The Department recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern. We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.
> 
> 
> 
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. I understand your concerns and you can be assured that the department will do all we can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.*
> 
> 
> Does the above msg means that my case is with external SC and how much time will it gonna take. Btw I didnt claim any points for employment.




They delays might be due to all the necessary background checks for your application since you're from a high risk country. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Gullu_butt said:


> Hi Seniors,
> I have lodged my visa application on 3rd July 2016 and after submitting my documents on 7 August there is a complete silence from DIBP and on November 19 they replied this to my follow up email.
> 
> *The Department recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern. We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.
> 
> 
> 
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. I understand your concerns and you can be assured that the department will do all we can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.*
> 
> 
> Does the above msg means that my case is with external SC and how much time will it gonna take. Btw I didnt claim any points for employment.


this says "often includes" but it isn't sure that your case is under security checks....


----------



## sultan_azam

sreejithkm said:


> Thank you, Sultan. I haven't yet uploaded the Medical reports and PCC as it will take another 10 days to get. So if the CO was assigned before that, they will request for these docs, right?


if you have done medicals then report will be uploaded by panel physician, you have nothing to do with that after you have visited panel physician clinic

upload pcc when you get it

if case officer picks up your file prior to above then he will inform you to provide the things and also any other document if they need


----------



## sultan_azam

rahularora14 said:


> Is it normal that co changes ?
> my case officer has been changed thrise,is it normal?


absolutely normal... i have contacts from 4 different case officers in past


----------



## sultan_azam

ashish.saxena21 said:


> While uploading ITR ..do we need to upload the ITR Acknowledgement or the ITR form ?


ITR V - the acknowledgement page


----------



## hariyerra

sultan_azam said:


> ITR V - the acknowledgement page




Do we need to upload ITR-v forms or form 16 is enough?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singhexpat20

aussiedream87 said:


> Do I need to get all the documents notarized ? -* Colour scan copies are enough*
> Is Birth certificate compulsory ? - *If you dont have its fine. You can show any national ID, 10 Marks card.*
> Are forms Form 80,1221,1276 necessary ? *Form 80, 1221 are front loaded. 1276 not required as far as I know.*


Thanks for the resonse .

I paid fees on 14th Nov and I am in process of uploading documents. Can you please let me know how would I know that CO has contacted or seen my application ?
Also HAP ID is generated, shall I undergo health examination or should I want for CO to tell me to undergo ? Thanks in advance


----------



## sultan_azam

hariyerra said:


> Do we need to upload ITR-v forms or form 16 is enough?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Form 16 is given by employer

However itr V is given by indian govt, it is good as a third party evidence

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavna1

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Hi, what did you uploaded for medicals?.. HAP medical reference letter or something else. I did the payment online and hence have the email for the transaction but no receipt as such..


I uploaded the receipt and emedical information sheet, which you can get from 
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## Ritesh009

Do we really need 10/20 in PTE to be eligible to apply for PR.??


----------



## niga1107

Bhavna1 said:


> I uploaded the receipt and emedical information sheet, which you can get from
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


Hi Bhavna,

Congratulations! Kindly help me with my EA assessment. I am trying to get assessed as Electronics Engineer and need help since I am very new to the process.

Can you kindly share samples or examples of career episodes, summary statement and other documents? This will really help me in understanding how to prepare the documents for assessment.

I have a Masters degree in Electrical engineering (nanotechnology, semiconductor manufacturing) from the US + bachelors degree (electronics & communications engineering) + 11.5 months work exp during masters program. 

Do you think I can go for assessment as "professional engineer"? Please help.


----------



## sultan_azam

Ritesh009 said:


> Do we really need 10/20 in PTE to be eligible to apply for PR.??


no, you can apply with competent english also (IELTS 6 or PTE 50 or equivalent), however people try to gain 10/20 points from pte so that their eoi score is high and ahead in the que


----------



## Ritesh009

sultan_azam said:


> no, you can apply with competent english also (IELTS 6 or PTE 50 or equivalent), however people try to gain 10/20 points from pte so that their eoi score is high and ahead in the que


Hi Sultan, 
I am planning to apply for Skilled Visa- Computer Science under subclass 190
ACS points - 55
state nomination -5 
1 year Aus stay -5 
Total 65

Can i apply .?? 

PTE i got Overall : 69
L: 63
R: 70
S:87
W: 62


----------



## sultan_azam

Ritesh009 said:


> Hi Sultan,
> I am planning to apply for Skilled Visa- Computer Science under subclass 190
> ACS points - 55
> state nomination -5
> 1 year Aus stay -5
> Total 65
> 
> Can i apply .??
> 
> PTE i got Overall : 69
> L: 63
> R: 70
> S:87
> W: 62


How come acs gives you 55 ??

What is your points breakup

Age -??
Qualification -??
English-- with your score you are eligible for pr but you get 0 points for English skills
Overseas experience -??
Australian experience -?? 

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashish.saxena21

Bhavna1 said:


> I uploaded the receipt and emedical information sheet, which you can get from
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


Thanks for sharing the link Bhavna...I am currently in AUS and on long term work permit. I have appeared for below medical examinations ( 501 and 502) just recently for my current visa.

Now, could you please tell me what additional test/examination are required or did you have to go through for PR application. Accordingly, I will go through only the pending medical examinations.

Exam
Status
501 Medical Examination
Required
502 Chest X-ray Examination
Required


----------



## rahularora14

Ritesh009 said:


> sultan_azam said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, you can apply with competent english also (IELTS 6 or PTE 50 or equivalent), however people try to gain 10/20 points from pte so that their eoi score is high and ahead in the que
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sultan,
> I am planning to apply for Skilled Visa- Computer Science under subclass 190
> ACS points - 55
> state nomination -5
> 1 year Aus stay -5
> Total 65
> 
> Can i apply .??
> 
> PTE i got Overall : 69
> L: 63
> R: 70
> S:87
> W: 62
Click to expand...

HI, Ritesh i i cant confirm on other points,
But to apply pr u neen 65 score in each minimum to apply for PR. As i can c u got 62 in written.U have to give PTE again


----------



## Brane

*Visa fees!!*

Dear Experts,
I have a close relative in Australia who can pay the visa lodgement fees on my behalf using his debit/credit card.

Does DIBP allow the same. Do we need to produce any additional docs for the same or fill some other forms?

Kindly help!!


----------



## ozairalikhan

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> I have a close relative in Australia who can pay the visa lodgement fees on my behalf using his debit/credit card.
> 
> Does DIBP allow the same. Do we need to produce any additional docs for the same or fill some other forms?
> 
> Kindly help!!


No additional documents required. You can use anyones Visa (Credit / Debit) card. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## gsbhatia55

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> I have a close relative in Australia who can pay the visa lodgement fees on my behalf using his debit/credit card.
> 
> Does DIBP allow the same. Do we need to produce any additional docs for the same or fill some other forms?
> 
> Kindly help!!


yes, your relative can pay. it is just fee anyone can pay. no need for any document. inmycase also my cousin in australia paid. You will also save conversion charges.op2:


----------



## kp123

CO has asked for form 815- health undertaking for my daughter.Any one else have received such request? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guddetishiva

rahularora14 said:


> HI, Ritesh i i cant confirm on other points,
> But to apply pr u neen 65 score in each minimum to apply for PR. As i can c u got 62 in written.U have to give PTE again


It is not mandatory to score min 65 in each, if you can score 50 in each also you can apply( this is mandatory) if you are able to score required points from other factors..


----------



## Ritesh009

rahularora14 said:


> HI, Ritesh i i cant confirm on other points,
> But to apply pr u neen 65 score in each minimum to apply for PR. As i can c u got 62 in written.U have to give PTE again




Hi Rahul, 
I have got good scores in Enabling skills but not sure how come scores came less in Writing and Listening, 

Enabling: 
Grmr: 64 
Oral: 81
Pronunc: 80
Spel: 69
Vocab: 74
Writen Disc: 90


----------



## rahularora14

Ritesh009 said:


> rahularora14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI, Ritesh i i cant confirm on other points,
> But to apply pr u neen 65 score in each minimum to apply for PR. As i can c u got 62 in written.U have to give PTE again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rahul,
> I have got good scores in Enabling skills but not sure how come scores came less in Writing and Listening,
> 
> Enabling:
> Grmr: 64
> Oral: 81
> Pronunc: 80
> Spel: 69
> Vocab: 74
> Writen Disc: 90
Click to expand...

Hi ritesh if u want to claim points for English language u need to score 65 in each.
Other wise u r good to go with 50 points in each.


----------



## uday63

Ritesh009 said:


> Hi Rahul,
> I have got good scores in Enabling skills but not sure how come scores came less in Writing and Listening,
> 
> Enabling:
> Grmr: 64
> Oral: 81
> Pronunc: 80
> Spel: 69
> Vocab: 74
> Writen Disc: 90


Hi Ritesh,

To apply for PR visa you need minimum 60 DIBP points.You can have 0 points for English provided your cumulative score in other sections is 60.

However competent level English is a mandatory for primary applicant.

DIBP considers 50 score in each section of PTE(R,W,S,L) as competent level.For IELTS it is 6 in each section.




Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ritesh009

Hi Uday, 
My Score: 
Age: 30
Eductation: 15
Exp overseas: 10 
Aus exp : 5

Total 60
NSW state sponsorship : 5
Total 65

Also i have one more question, I have got my ACS done in sept and I had finished 1 year in AUS on 16th Nov, will I still be eligible for claiming points.


----------



## uday63

Ritesh009 said:


> Hi Uday,
> My Score:
> Age: 30
> Eductation: 15
> Exp overseas: 10
> Aus exp : 5
> 
> Total 60
> NSW state sponsorship : 5
> Total 65
> 
> Also i have one more question, I have got my ACS done in sept and I had finished 1 year in AUS on 16th Nov, will I still be eligible for claiming points.


Yes,You can claim

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kasyapster

Hi Everyone, is it ok if we don't submit the current job details if we meet required point level for experience ?

Thanks


----------



## rahularora14

kasyapster said:


> Hi Everyone, is it ok if we don't submit the current job details if we meet required point level for experience ?
> 
> Thanks


Its always better to include current employer because DIBP GOES as per time line.

If it is not trouble for you to gather paper work for ur current employment,btr provide it to DIBP.
Dont Give any excuse to DIBP to raise a question!!


----------



## andreyx108b

kp123 said:


> CO has asked for form 815- health undertaking for my daughter.Any one else have received such request?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Many did. There are sone health concerns. IED will be 6 month. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## infysaxe

*Section for filling Previous countries of residence in 189 Visa application*

I have a query regarding page 15 of 189 visa application which asks :

Section :
Previous countries of residence
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
Give details of the last permanent address in this country.

Query :
I lived in India from my birth till 2014 in XX, YY, ZZ states/addresses for my education and work.
Since 2014 till date, I am working outside India.

So, While filling "Previous countries of residence" in 189 Visa lodge application, should I fill residence address and duration of stay in INDIA, separately for each state XX, YY, ZZ ??
or last address where I resided in India would do ?? I don't have any permanent house, so no permanent address.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

infysaxe said:


> I have a query regarding page 15 of 189 visa application which asks :
> 
> Section :
> Previous countries of residence
> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
> Give details of the last permanent address in this country.
> 
> Query :
> I lived in India from my birth till 2014 in XX, YY, ZZ states/addresses for my education and work.
> Since 2014 till date, I am working outside India.
> 
> So, While filling "Previous countries of residence" in 189 Visa lodge application, should I fill residence address and duration of stay in INDIA, separately for each state XX, YY, ZZ ??
> or last address where I resided in India would do ?? I don't have any permanent house, so no permanent address.


I believe it's for the last 10 years. You can check that by clicking on the question mark icon. Do give all the addresses that you have lived in till now in the application.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## infysaxe

gonnabeexpat said:


> I believe it's for the last 10 years. You can check that by clicking on the question mark icon. Do give all the addresses that you have lived in till now in the application.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


No this does not mention that previous countries lived should be from last 10 years, that is something to be given in Form80 normally.

So my query stays open  awaiting further feedback


----------



## aryulu

Hello Seniors,

I have a change of circumstances and will need to fill Form 1022. Can i know where to update the form ? Is that through mail or through immiAccount ?

Thanks !
Hari H Mamidi


----------



## infysaxe

*189 visa application submitted and fees paid but shows not submitted*

May be a new and strange case, where I desperately need some help

I did 189 visa submission today and paid the fees. After paying the fees there was an option for print/receipt and Next page, I clicked on Next page and it showed me error that system not avaiable
Now issue start :

Status in Immiaccount : Shows Ready to Submit. If I try to submit again, it says fees already paid for this application.
EGOD4Y956V	Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 489)	SAXENA, Rahul (07 Nov 1985) 28 Nov 2016	Ready to submit Actions 

After clicking application number in Immiaccount homepage, it shows application submitted :
Application submitted	26 Nov 2016	View application
Application fee paid	26 Nov 2016	View receipt

Status in Skill Select :
EOI not suspended, so it considers that no application lodged and giving option to still apply visa

Now, when I go to attach document after clicking the application from Immiaccount,
It don't show any list of documents to be attached

Legend : Required: Recommended: Received:

There is no mention of docs to be attached here, I know here I should see all docs being asked like Health, Character but its not there.

It seems to be a technical issue in submission, How may I get this rectified, any contact numbers or technical helpdesk for Immiaccount ??


----------



## rahularora14

infysaxe said:


> May be a new and strange case, where I desperately need some help
> 
> I did 189 visa submission today and paid the fees. After paying the fees there was an option for print/receipt and Next page, I clicked on Next page and it showed me error that system not avaiable
> Now issue start :
> 
> Status in Immiaccount : Shows Ready to Submit. If I try to submit again, it says fees already paid for this application.
> EGOD4Y956V	Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 489)	SAXENA, Rahul (07 Nov 1985) 28 Nov 2016	Ready to submit Actions
> 
> After clicking application number in Immiaccount homepage, it shows application submitted :
> Application submitted	26 Nov 2016	View application
> Application fee paid	26 Nov 2016	View receipt
> 
> Status in Skill Select :
> EOI not suspended, so it considers that no application lodged and giving option to still apply visa
> 
> Now, when I go to attach document after clicking the application from Immiaccount,
> It don't show any list of documents to be attached
> 
> Legend : Required: Recommended: Received:
> 
> There is no mention of docs to be attached here, I know here I should see all docs being asked like Health, Character but its not there.
> 
> It seems to be a technical issue in submission, How may I get this rectified, any contact numbers or technical helpdesk for Immiaccount ??


hi rahul the site is still under maintenance till 2nd December.
Try removing cache and history of your Browser and then see your IMMI ACCOUNT.

You can call general inquiry number 131 881 .


----------



## Ebilsaa

Good luck everybody for this week, wish all of us to get the Golden Mail 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harinderjitf5

You can use "update us " option in your immi account no need to fill separate 1022 form in case of change of circumstances.


aryulu said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I have a change of circumstances and will need to fill Form 1022. Can i know where to update the form ? Is that through mail or through immiAccount ?
> 
> Thanks !
> Hari H Mamidi


----------



## sultan_azam

aryulu said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I have a change of circumstances and will need to fill Form 1022. Can i know where to update the form ? Is that through mail or through immiAccount ?
> 
> Thanks !
> Hari H Mamidi


do it through immiaccount -- UPDATE US


----------



## sthkreur

Ebilsaa said:


> Good luck everybody for this week, wish all of us to get the Golden Mail
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Not this week. Probsbly December 7 or December 14 for invitation rounds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amanaksh

sthkreur said:


> Not this week. Probsbly December 7 or December 14 for invitation rounds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




He is talking about Visa Grant. Not invitation mate


----------



## sthkreur

amanaksh said:


> He is talking about Visa Grant. Not invitation mate




Oops 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infysaxe

*Docs to upload*

I have one more query (Once application in submitted, if we access 'attach document' link, does it automatically shows list for some required docs to be uploaded/attached ?? other than button 'attach more documents' to upload more docs.) or one has to add categories/docs from scratch.

other than below ongoing one, I sent inquiry to immi account team through technical form in contact us section, for below issue being faced

----------------------------
May be a new and strange case, where I desperately need some help

I did 189 visa submission today and paid the fees. After paying the fees there was an option for print/receipt and Next page, I clicked on Next page and it showed me error that system not avaiable
Now issue start :

Status in Immiaccount : Shows Ready to Submit. If I try to submit again, it says fees already paid for this application.
EGOD4Y956V	Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 489)	SAXENA, Rahul (07 Nov 1985)	28 Nov 2016	Ready to submit	Actions 

After clicking application number in Immiaccount homepage, it shows application submitted :
Application submitted	26 Nov 2016	View application
Application fee paid	26 Nov 2016	View receipt

Status in Skill Select :
EOI not suspended, so it considers that no application lodged and giving option to still apply visa

Now, when I go to attach document after clicking the application from Immiaccount,
It don't show any list of documents to be attached

Legend : Required: Recommended: Received:

There is no mention of docs to be attached here, I know here I should see all docs being asked like Health, Character but its not there.

It seems to be a technical issue in submission, How may I get this rectified, any contact numbers or technical helpdesk for Immiaccount ??
-----------------------------------


----------



## Ananyasen

Hi, i need urgent help.
My husband has lodged visa 189 eoi on 9th November 
The pointers are:

Anzsco code : 233916
Points: 65

When do you think we will get an ITA?


----------



## dakshch

sthkreur said:


> 354 days? Wow... Did you claim points for work experience? Maybe they're verifying with your company?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I did claim 5 points but i have worked for only one company. I am pretty sure it won't take a year to verify it. They haven't contacted me or my employer yet.


----------



## rahularora14

Ananyasen said:


> Hi, i need urgent help.
> My husband has lodged visa 189 eoi on 9th November
> The pointers are:
> 
> Anzsco code : 233916
> Points: 65
> 
> When do you think we will get an ITA?


Whats ITA?


----------



## dakshch

Waqar.khan said:


> I have submitted EOI under 189 subclass. Assessment done by ACS 263111. I got 60 points.
> 
> I am telecom engineer ACS reduced my experience and I got points for only 3 years. Since 60 pointers are not getting the invitation. I am planning to go for EA assessment to claim 5 years experience and manage to score 65 points.
> 
> Can any one guide me that how can I apply 2 EOIs under class 189 ? Is this possible ?
> 
> Please Advise.




As far as I know, 263111 is assessed only by ACS. EA is not authorised to assess these cases.


----------



## dakshch

Day 357... fingers crossed


----------



## Ananyasen

rahularora14 said:


> Whats ITA?


When you submit an EOI you get an ITA -Invitation to apply


----------



## Ananyasen

rahularora14 said:


> Well this msg is for guys who are desperately waiting for their PR's like me.
> 
> Well my story will lift u a bit.
> By profession i am a sailor i got down from ship for my indian pcc and since 6 months i am just waiting for Pr , Financially i am broke and soon i have to join back.
> 
> U guys should thank god u have ur jobs and grant will come sooner or later .so enjoy life.
> 
> I strated my process for PR in Apr 2015 and still being patient.
> 
> Because i no when the time will come it will be mine


Hi Rahul, what code did you apply?!


----------



## rahularora14

Ananyasen said:


> rahularora14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well this msg is for guys who are desperately waiting for their PR's like me.
> 
> Well my story will lift u a bit.
> By profession i am a sailor i got down from ship for my indian pcc and since 6 months i am just waiting for Pr , Financially i am broke and soon i have to join back.
> 
> U guys should thank god u have ur jobs and grant will come sooner or later .so enjoy life.
> 
> I strated my process for PR in Apr 2015 and still being patient.
> 
> Because i no when the time will come it will be mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rahul, what code did you apply?!
Click to expand...

Hi i applied for ship officer job code i think 231215


----------



## singhexpat20

singhexpat20 said:


> Thanks for the resonse .
> 
> I paid fees on 14th Nov and I am in process of uploading documents. Can you please let me know how would I know that CO has contacted or seen my application ?
> Also HAP ID is generated, shall I undergo health examination or should I want for CO to tell me to undergo ? Thanks in advance


Hi,

Can somebody please reply on this ?


----------



## rahularora14

singhexpat20 said:


> singhexpat20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the resonse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I paid fees on 14th Nov and I am in process of uploading documents. Can you please let me know how would I know that CO has contacted or seen my application ?
> Also HAP ID is generated, shall I undergo health examination or should I want for CO to tell me to undergo ? Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can somebody please reply on this ?
Click to expand...

Hi there,well case officer will contact you via mail once he is allocated to you.

My advice upload all documents including medicals and PCC upfront to escalate ur case.Dont wait for case officer to tell you.
Because once he contacts u and ask for the above documents ur case takes few week b4 it is reviewed again.


----------



## gsbhatia55

dakshch said:


> I did claim 5 points but i have worked for only one company. I am pretty sure it won't take a year to verify it. They haven't contacted me or my employer yet.


what docs you uploaded for your employment? I was under impression that job verification causes delay. if you had uploaded everything what else could drag your case.


----------



## Ananyasen

rahularora14 said:


> Hi i applied for ship officer job code i think 231215


So did you have to travel to Australia for AMSA?!


----------



## Ananyasen

Guys any clue about December 2016 invitation round dates?


----------



## rahularora14

Ananyasen said:


> rahularora14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi i applied for ship officer job code i think 231215
> 
> 
> 
> So did you have to travel to Australia for AMSA?!
Click to expand...

Yes,i went to Australia in Feb 2016.

There is no job verification but still no visa for me,sometime its just hard luck


----------



## JasjeetK

rahularora14 said:


> Yes,i went to Australia in Feb 2016.
> 
> There is no job verification but still no visa for me,sometime its just hard luck


Hi Rahul!

I hope you get your news soon.

Even I applied for 189 on 23rd under Ship's Officer category..

I've uploaded all docs except Indian PCC. I am hoping to get it soon.

What all docs did the case officer ask?

Did you try calling DIBP?

Also, please share your timeline..


----------



## rahularora14

JasjeetK said:


> rahularora14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,i went to Australia in Feb 2016.
> 
> There is no job verification but still no visa for me,sometime its just hard luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rahul!
> 
> I hope you get your news soon.
> 
> Even I applied for 189 on 23rd under Ship's Officer category..
> 
> I've uploaded all docs except Indian PCC. I am hoping to get it soon.
> 
> What all docs did the case officer ask?
> 
> Did you try calling DIBP?
> 
> Also, please share your timeline..
Click to expand...


Hi Jas,DO Pcc upfront and hoping u did ur medicals also.

My advise dnt join back untill ur grant comes.DIBP has very little knowledge regarding our field,my case went haywire after i joined ship.
As the case officer changes there reqt of PCC changes ,they never understand that we stay on ship and they ask for PCC of your ships flag.









They are very particular about character so plz upload sea time certificate that we take on board which also mention ur character.

If your company gives u sea time letter and in the end if they can mention "HIS CHARACTER AND PERFORMANCE WAS GOOD IN ABOVE VESSELS" upload that also.

As u mentioned u lodged on 23rd ur CO wil most probably appoint this week.
Apart from this upload EACH AND EVERY CERTIFICATE AND FOR PASSPORT CDC ,COC AND GOC UPLOAD ALL PAGES

If u want i can discuss case on phn


----------



## JasjeetK

rahularora14 said:


> Hi Jas,DO Pcc upfront and hoping u did ur medicals also.
> 
> My advise dnt join back untill ur grant comes.DIBP has very little knowledge regarding our field,my case went haywire after i joined ship.
> As the case officer changes there reqt of PCC changes ,they never understand that we stay on ship and they ask for PCC of your ships flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are very particular about character so plz upload sea time certificate that we take on board which also mention ur character.
> 
> If your company gives u sea time letter and in the end if they can mention "HIS CHARACTER AND PERFORMANCE WAS GOOD IN ABOVE VESSELS" upload that also.
> 
> As u mentioned u lodged on 23rd ur CO wil most probably appoint this week.
> Apart from this upload EACH AND EVERY CERTIFICATE AND FOR PASSPORT CDC ,COC AND GOC UPLOAD ALL PAGES
> 
> If u want i can discuss case on phn


Hi!
That would be great!
Please check your inbox


----------



## Viaan

180 days and counting....


----------



## rahularora14

JasjeetK said:


> Hi Rahul!
> 
> I hope you get your news soon.
> 
> Even I applied for 189 on 23rd under Ship's Officer category..
> 
> I've uploaded all docs except Indian PCC. I am hoping to get it soon.
> 
> What all docs did the case officer ask?
> 
> Did you try calling DIBP?
> 
> Also, please share your timeline..



Check ur inbox.


----------



## farjaf

Viaan said:


> 180 days and counting....


have u ever contact DIBP?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

And the week begins with disappointment.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viaan

farjaf said:


> have u ever contact DIBP?


Hi,

Yes 3 times same standard reply...no use


Viaan


----------



## farjaf

In my opinion, what could take much time to process an application is either security checks or (AND!) employment verification which could take months, other than this everything is very simple to assess and could be assessed in just a minute or two ...


----------



## vikaschandra

farjaf said:


> In my opinion, what could take much time to process an application is either security checks or (AND!) employment verification which could take months, other than this everything is very simple to assess and could be assessed in just a minute or two ...


Interesting to know that all other things can be assessed in a minute or two. What happens if they need to verify the education credentials (someone could just submit fake isn't it) the relationship certificate (someone could just falsify it for visa purpose) well i doubt it is so easy as it may seem the way you have mentioned. 

Yes taking a year without info sounds unreasonable could have been speeded up to close aged cases.


----------



## farjaf

vikaschandra said:


> Interesting to know that all other things can be assessed in a minute or two. What happens if they need to verify the education credentials (someone could just submit fake isn't it) the relationship certificate (someone could just falsify it for visa purpose) well i doubt it is so easy as it may seem the way you have mentioned.
> 
> Yes taking a year without info sounds unreasonable could have been speeded up to close aged cases.


Some cases would be very simple to assess, Australian Study or ACS or PTE validation. With respect to ur thoughts, however, some officers can deliberately put application on hold and not finalising it asap. As far as I know, no one is going to supervise DIBP action and if there is, they don't really care


----------



## gonnabeexpat

No grants today?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> No grants today?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Too early mate hopefully people will report as the day follows


----------



## SHILPA PETER

singhexpat20 said:


> Thanks for the resonse .
> 
> I paid fees on 14th Nov and I am in process of uploading documents. Can you please let me know how would I know that CO has contacted or seen my application ?
> Also HAP ID is generated, shall I undergo health examination or should I want for CO to tell me to undergo ? Thanks in advance



Hi Singh

We have also paid the fees and immediately took the PCC and Health clearance. Would advise the same to you,as this would help you in getting a direct grant. 
Once Hap ID is generated,you can apply for Health Check at the earliest. Once the cse officer gets assigned, if you dont have required clearances and documents, she will ask you to get back with the required docs, which will delay the grant.

We went for Health Check on this Friday, and got the clearance updated on Immi account on Sunday Morning. 

All the best to you.

Regards


----------



## SHILPA PETER

*Job Search*

Hi All

Can anybody throw light on how to commence Job search while VISA application is under process.

I was advised by my agent that, we can apply for Jobs whilst the VISA processing stage.


Regards
Shilpa


----------



## orange siera

SHILPA PETER said:


> Hi All
> 
> Can anybody throw light on how to commence Job search while VISA application is under process.
> 
> I was advised by my agent that, we can apply for Jobs whilst the VISA processing stage.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Shilpa


Yeah, you could have done that even before applying but the thing is that the employers or even the recruiters only prefer the on shore candidates


----------



## SHILPA PETER

omer2165 said:


> Yeah, you could have done that even before applying but the thing is that the employers or even the recruiters only prefer the on shore candidates


Thanks, will keep trying


----------



## chumashankar

riteshgarg07 said:


> Has any one who has PCC have idea on this status "PCC application is under review at Regional Passport Office".
> My police verification is completed & the police personal said all is good, however I said thanks and left without any bribe. He had the guts to call my reference police officer & tell him that I left just by saying thanks. LOL.
> Bribe a necessary evil. Will go again today to give him what he wants, but does anybody know what is the relevance of this status (earlier it was pending for police verification).


It means , there is some problem in police verification. You need to contact RPO of Mumbai not the PSK office. You need to act accordingly. No appointment is required. Take print our of status and Acknowledgement letter from PSK.


----------



## vkakkar

Happy to inform you that got grant for family. Timelines are as follows:

Computer System & Network Engineer - ANZSCO - 263111 (65 points)
ACS - 17 March 2016
PTE - 11 September 2016 [L: 70, R 71, S 90 W 67]
EOI Submitted - 12 September 2016
Invitation: 28 September 2016
VISA lodge : 15 October 2016
Medicals: 26 October 2016
PCC: 21 October 2016
CO contact: 23 November 2016 - ( GSM Brisbane For PCC as no space left to upload document in immi account, PCC couldn't upload)
Grant: 28 November 2016


----------



## Ebilsaa

vkakkar said:


> Happy to inform you that got grant for family. Timelines are as follows:
> 
> Computer System & Network Engineer - ANZSCO - 263111 (65 points)
> ACS - 17 March 2016
> PTE - 11 September 2016 [L: 70, R 71, S 90 W 67]
> EOI Submitted - 12 September 2016
> Invitation: 28 September 2016
> VISA lodge : 15 October 2016
> Medicals: 26 October 2016
> PCC: 21 October 2016
> CO contact: 23 November 2016 - ( GSM Brisbane For PCC as no space left to upload document in immi account, PCC couldn't upload)
> Grant: 28 November 2016




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roshand79

vkakkar said:


> Happy to inform you that got grant for family. Timelines are as follows:
> 
> Computer System & Network Engineer - ANZSCO - 263111 (65 points)
> ACS - 17 March 2016
> PTE - 11 September 2016 [L: 70, R 71, S 90 W 67]
> EOI Submitted - 12 September 2016
> Invitation: 28 September 2016
> VISA lodge : 15 October 2016
> Medicals: 26 October 2016
> PCC: 21 October 2016
> CO contact: 23 November 2016 - ( GSM Brisbane For PCC as no space left to upload document in immi account, PCC couldn't upload)
> Grant: 28 November 2016




Hi congrats to you!!!

we have same job code and similar timeline 

I hope that I'm also next in line 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

Guys there was additional tab under my health assessment to provide character assessment which asked for a new form 1221. Today it disappeared. Does it mean anything ?

There has been no co contact. Application in received status.62 days passed.


----------



## gsbhatia55

vkakkar said:


> Happy to inform you that got grant for family. Timelines are as follows:
> 
> Computer System & Network Engineer - ANZSCO - 263111 (65 points)
> ACS - 17 March 2016
> PTE - 11 September 2016 [L: 70, R 71, S 90 W 67]
> EOI Submitted - 12 September 2016
> Invitation: 28 September 2016
> VISA lodge : 15 October 2016
> Medicals: 26 October 2016
> PCC: 21 October 2016
> CO contact: 23 November 2016 - ( GSM Brisbane For PCC as no space left to upload document in immi account, PCC couldn't upload)
> Grant: 28 November 2016


congrats 

can you please share your co name and team he/she belongs?

I have given all docs on 10th nov. no contact yet....


----------



## chumashankar

vkakkar said:


> Happy to inform you that got grant for family. Timelines are as follows:
> 
> Computer System & Network Engineer - ANZSCO - 263111 (65 points)
> ACS - 17 March 2016
> PTE - 11 September 2016 [L: 70, R 71, S 90 W 67]
> EOI Submitted - 12 September 2016
> Invitation: 28 September 2016
> VISA lodge : 15 October 2016
> Medicals: 26 October 2016
> PCC: 21 October 2016
> CO contact: 23 November 2016 - ( GSM Brisbane For PCC as no space left to upload document in immi account, PCC couldn't upload)
> Grant: 28 November 2016


Congrats!!


----------



## vkakkar

gsbhatia55 said:


> congrats
> 
> can you please share your co name and team he/she belongs?
> 
> I have given all docs on 10th nov. no contact yet....


CO team is from Brisbane
first contact was from Monika
approval emails sent by Kelly


----------



## kiran_antony25

vkakkar said:


> Happy to inform you that got grant for family. Timelines are as follows:
> 
> Computer System & Network Engineer - ANZSCO - 263111 (65 points)
> ACS - 17 March 2016
> PTE - 11 September 2016 [L: 70, R 71, S 90 W 67]
> EOI Submitted - 12 September 2016
> Invitation: 28 September 2016
> VISA lodge : 15 October 2016
> Medicals: 26 October 2016
> PCC: 21 October 2016
> CO contact: 23 November 2016 - ( GSM Brisbane For PCC as no space left to upload document in immi account, PCC couldn't upload)
> Grant: 28 November 2016


Congrats  . All the very best


----------



## ariin

vkakkar said:


> Happy to inform you that got grant for family. Timelines are as follows:
> 
> Computer System & Network Engineer - ANZSCO - 263111 (65 points)
> ACS - 17 March 2016
> PTE - 11 September 2016 [L: 70, R 71, S 90 W 67]
> EOI Submitted - 12 September 2016
> Invitation: 28 September 2016
> VISA lodge : 15 October 2016
> Medicals: 26 October 2016
> PCC: 21 October 2016
> CO contact: 23 November 2016 - ( GSM Brisbane For PCC as no space left to upload document in immi account, PCC couldn't upload)
> Grant: 28 November 2016


congrats gr8 news


----------



## rahularora14

Hi all,

Can any one tell me ,any one who got PCC from Panama or any central america country??

or

Pcc has waived of from the same country above??


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> Guys there was additional tab under my health assessment to provide character assessment which asked for a new form 1221. Today it disappeared. Does it mean anything ?
> 
> There has been no co contact. Application in received status.62 days passed.


Same here i highly doubt whether it means anything. Day 58.


----------



## jav_aru

Dear All,
I got the grant for myself and family on Friday,
Like every day I checked my inbox in the morning, no emails and concluded it's not my day, anyways I am waiting since 2013. After I came from gym and logged on to the system (10.56 IST) I saw grant letters only for my wife and son. It was a happy moment but my letter was not in my inbox. I logged on Vevo and I could see mine. My mail came to my inbox at 5.06 PM IST.

After I came back from Australia (Project shut down, employer asked to go back ) in March 2013 (457 Visa) along with family in just 9 months me and family, car sold off, gave house on rent to someone else, In India same employer offered me 20% less Indian etc since for Australia I had negotiated in AUD. My boss kept on telling that don't worry we will send you again in 3-6 months. I waited till 1 year and nothing happened and then decided to leave that employer and apply a self PR.

Since in ACS i had only given Expr letters for the previous employers, I uploaded only those items for Visa (must have also uploaded payslips/ form16), and for the current employer I arranged for the peer attested letter. Hence the CO asked my financial docs for the previous employer and expr letter from the current employer. I uploaded random payslips and Tax statements for only the prev. employer's for which I claimed points (Did not give any appointment, offer, relieving letter etc) 

I would say just give docs which are really asked/required to prove your points - don't bombard them too much with unnecessary docs and delay the case. 

Finally, have faith in the Almighty, Each one,s time is set, we just don't know ..... when is it. All the best to you guys, this forum was very informative and whenever I used to see someone getting the golden mail, I used to feel very happy and prayed to Almighty that this happens to me as well.

ANZSCO - 261311 (Analyst Programmer) (65 points)
Age - 25 Points
ACS - 30 Sept 2015 - 15 points (7 employers so far)
IELTS 2013, 2014 ,2015 - 0 points (writing sucks all the time, thought will never be able to make it)
PTE (2nd attempt, both in July )- 29 July 2016 [Writing: 90] - 10 Points
EOI Submitted - 29 July 2016
Invitation: 01 September 2016
VISA lodge : 05 September 2016
Medicals: Sept 2016
PCC: Sept 2016 (for my child Oct 24th)
CO contact: 29 September 2016 - ( GSM Brisbane For all 3 Passports color copy of first and last page, My Previous employers Payslips and Tax slips for the period claimed + Employee reference letter of my current employer (since i had done peer attestation for the current employer) )
Grant: 25 November 2016
IED : 15 March 2017 (Shocking ....very less time)


----------



## playerofdangers

*Different Date of Birth*

Hi All

I am from Pakistan. I recently requested the computerized birth certificate from the union council of my birth place and found out that my date of birth had difference of 4 days. All my documents have matching date of birth except the birth certificate. So as an alternative, I have arranged Family Registration Certificate from Nadra to attach as an evidence of birth. 

Now the question is whether or not, I should mention about this different date of birth in the Form 80? How might DIBP respond to this?


----------



## Manan008

playerofdangers said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am from Pakistan. I recently requested the computerized birth certificate from the union council of my birth place and found out that my date of birth had difference of 4 days. All my documents have matching date of birth except the birth certificate. So as an alternative, I have arranged Family Registration Certificate from Nadra to attach as an evidence of birth.
> 
> Now the question is whether or not, I should mention about this different date of birth in the Form 80? How might DIBP respond to this?


Why dont you correct it on the basis of your nic ?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

jav_aru said:


> Dear All,
> I got the grant for myself and family on Friday,
> Like every day I checked my inbox in the morning, no emails and concluded it's not my day, anyways I am waiting since 2013. After I came from gym and logged on to the system (10.56 IST) I saw grant letters only for my wife and son. It was a happy moment but my letter was not in my inbox. I logged on Vevo and I could see mine. My mail came to my inbox at 5.06 PM IST.
> 
> After I came back from Australia (Project shut down, employer asked to go back ) in March 2013 (457 Visa) along with family in just 9 months me and family, car sold off, gave house on rent to someone else, In India same employer offered me 20% less Indian etc since for Australia I had negotiated in AUD. My boss kept on telling that don't worry we will send you again in 3-6 months. I waited till 1 year and nothing happened and then decided to leave that employer and apply a self PR.
> 
> Since in ACS i had only given Expr letters for the previous employers, I uploaded only those items for Visa (must have also uploaded payslips/ form16), and for the current employer I arranged for the peer attested letter. Hence the CO asked my financial docs for the previous employer and expr letter from the current employer. I uploaded random payslips and Tax statements for only the prev. employer's for which I claimed points (Did not give any appointment, offer, relieving letter etc)
> 
> I would say just give docs which are really asked/required to prove your points - don't bombard them too much with unnecessary docs and delay the case.
> 
> Finally, have faith in the Almighty, Each one,s time is set, we just don't know ..... when is it. All the best to you guys, this forum was very informative and whenever I used to see someone getting the golden mail, I used to feel very happy and prayed to Almighty that this happens to me as well.
> 
> ANZSCO - 261311 (Analyst Programmer) (65 points)
> Age - 25 Points
> ACS - 30 Sept 2015 - 15 points (7 employers so far)
> IELTS 2013, 2014 ,2015 - 0 points (writing sucks all the time, thought will never be able to make it)
> PTE (2nd attempt, both in July )- 29 July 2016 [Writing: 90] - 10 Points
> EOI Submitted - 29 July 2016
> Invitation: 01 September 2016
> VISA lodge : 05 September 2016
> Medicals: Sept 2016
> PCC: Sept 2016 (for my child Oct 24th)
> CO contact: 29 September 2016 - ( GSM Brisbane For all 3 Passports color copy of first and last page, My Previous employers Payslips and Tax slips for the period claimed + Employee reference letter of my current employer (since i had done peer attestation for the current employer) )
> Grant: 25 November 2016
> IED : 15 March 2017 (Shocking ....very less time)


Congratulations bro


----------



## playerofdangers

Manan008 said:


> Why dont you correct it on the basis of your nic ?


I am lodging a case to correct it through court orders but the problem is that it will take 3 months to finalize.

I have already lodged the visa application but not submitted form 80. I don't have 3 months to get it corrected.


----------



## Asifskeep

Hello Guys

I need some help.

For filling out the visa application, have any of the applicant lived in a country other the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

I understand that for me, it will be Bangladesh.
Should i also mention my stay in Japan for 2 months?

They particularly asks for last permanent address in that country.

Thanks


----------



## Manan008

playerofdangers said:


> I am lodging a case to correct it through court orders but the problem is that it will take 3 months to finalize.
> 
> I have already lodged the visa application but not submitted form 80. I don't have 3 months to get it corrected.


You dont need a court order. If your cnic dob is okay you can issue a new birth certificate.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

So 4 grants today. Awesome

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## playerofdangers

*Different Date of Birth*



Manan008 said:


> You dont need a court order. If your cnic dob is okay you can issue a new birth certificate.


I talked to the union council, they are not willing to change it without a court order


----------



## engr.asadbutt

playerofdangers said:


> I talked to the union council, they are not willing to change it without a court order


BRO give them 2-3 thousand rupees. and get your birth certificate as per your demand


----------



## andreyx108b

SHILPA PETER said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody throw light on how to commence Job search while VISA application is under process.
> 
> 
> 
> I was advised by my agent that, we can apply for Jobs whilst the VISA processing stage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Shilpa




No point applying before visa is granted. Anyone can apply at anytime, but its just a waste of time - ger tue visa first.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

SHILPA PETER said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody throw light on how to commence Job search while VISA application is under process.
> 
> 
> 
> I was advised by my agent that, we can apply for Jobs whilst the VISA processing stage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Shilpa




i recently contacted headhunters and applied on jobs through their website / portals. Most of the jobs have a checkbox to choose if you have permission to work in Australia and I am sure leaving that unchecked sends the application directly to the trash bin as I never heard back for any of the applications  ... 

so either you declare that you have permission to work (in anticipation) but then it will be an incorrect declaration. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momentum

playerofdangers said:


> I talked to the union council, they are not willing to change it without a court order


Brother, what are u talking about? What court order? Dont you know how the things work here? Ask them you will pay for their services and they'll quote their price. If it doesnt help still, PM me and I will let you know a person who can get you a new birth certificate. Which city are u from?


----------



## tk123

playerofdangers said:


> I talked to the union council, they are not willing to change it without a court order




hi, has Case Officer requested for documents already? In my case, CO has asked for Birth Certificates for kids only, not for me and wife.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavna1

Will I be receiving any mail if CO needs some documents? I really don't want to check immiaccount daily.


----------



## vikaschandra

Bhavna1 said:


> Will I be receiving any mail if CO needs some documents? I really don't want to check immiaccount daily.


Yes you will on your registered email address


----------



## orange siera

vkakkar said:


> CO team is from Brisbane
> first contact was from Monika
> approval emails sent by Kelly


Congrats man and best of luck. Just realized that I have the same CO and same was her requirement and similar is our case. only variation is the ANZSCO. Fingers crossed. Chers


----------



## jitin81

Day 187.....No news. Case still in received status.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick19

Any idea or hunch on why would DIBP not grant/ contact the applicant after the employment verification was done on October 12th?
Had they found some adverse information wouldn't they contact sooner? Been more than a month now since employment verification was done. I want to be hopeful but every now and then I get an imaginary scary thought. Would love if anyone has an opinion on this based on past experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

jitin81 said:


> Day 187.....No news. Case still in received status.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


holy ****. did you try to call them ?


----------



## summy1986

jitin81 said:


> Day 187.....No news. Case still in received status.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Day 96 here.... 

Status "Received"



.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

summy1986 said:


> Day 96 here....
> 
> Status "Received"
> 
> 
> 
> .


your timeline and job code?


----------



## tk123

Bhavna1 said:


> Will I be receiving any mail if CO needs some documents? I really don't want to check immiaccount daily.




yes. you will recieve an email with 2 pdf files. An letter of document request and a detailed document request, giving list of documents required for each applicant and a detail description for each document requested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly47

Is there any WhatsApp group for 189/190 Visa lodge. If not please inbox me with your mobile and I will make a group on what's up as well.
Cheers


----------



## Saraaa

playerofdangers said:


> I talked to the union council, they are not willing to change it without a court order


I agree with Manan & Momentum here. You can get it done if you know how to! 
Better get it corrected and lodge the correct birth certificate, as its an important documents. You need no hindrance in the process! 
Good luck.


----------



## Saraaa

Experts,

Any idea when does the DIBP closes for Xmas & when do they resume work? 

----------
ANZSCO Code: 261313
Points: 65
Invite: 1st Sep 2016
Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016 
CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested. 
Medicals Cleared: 26 Oct 2016 
Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
ASSESSMENT IN PROCESS


----------



## Eage

jav_aru said:


> Dear All,
> I got the grant for myself and family on Friday,
> Like every day I checked my inbox in the morning, no emails and concluded it's not my day, anyways I am waiting since 2013. After I came from gym and logged on to the system (10.56 IST) I saw grant letters only for my wife and son. It was a happy moment but my letter was not in my inbox. I logged on Vevo and I could see mine. My mail came to my inbox at 5.06 PM IST.
> 
> After I came back from Australia (Project shut down, employer asked to go back ) in March 2013 (457 Visa) along with family in just 9 months me and family, car sold off, gave house on rent to someone else, In India same employer offered me 20% less Indian etc since for Australia I had negotiated in AUD. My boss kept on telling that don't worry we will send you again in 3-6 months. I waited till 1 year and nothing happened and then decided to leave that employer and apply a self PR.
> 
> Since in ACS i had only given Expr letters for the previous employers, I uploaded only those items for Visa (must have also uploaded payslips/ form16), and for the current employer I arranged for the peer attested letter. Hence the CO asked my financial docs for the previous employer and expr letter from the current employer. I uploaded random payslips and Tax statements for only the prev. employer's for which I claimed points (Did not give any appointment, offer, relieving letter etc)
> 
> I would say just give docs which are really asked/required to prove your points - don't bombard them too much with unnecessary docs and delay the case.
> 
> Finally, have faith in the Almighty, Each one,s time is set, we just don't know ..... when is it. All the best to you guys, this forum was very informative and whenever I used to see someone getting the golden mail, I used to feel very happy and prayed to Almighty that this happens to me as well.
> 
> ANZSCO - 261311 (Analyst Programmer) (65 points)
> Age - 25 Points
> ACS - 30 Sept 2015 - 15 points (7 employers so far)
> IELTS 2013, 2014 ,2015 - 0 points (writing sucks all the time, thought will never be able to make it)
> PTE (2nd attempt, both in July )- 29 July 2016 [Writing: 90] - 10 Points
> EOI Submitted - 29 July 2016
> Invitation: 01 September 2016
> VISA lodge : 05 September 2016
> Medicals: Sept 2016
> PCC: Sept 2016 (for my child Oct 24th)
> CO contact: 29 September 2016 - ( GSM Brisbane For all 3 Passports color copy of first and last page, My Previous employers Payslips and Tax slips for the period claimed + Employee reference letter of my current employer (since i had done peer attestation for the current employer) )
> Grant: 25 November 2016
> IED : 15 March 2017 (Shocking ....very less time)



Congrats mate..all the best for your future.


----------



## justin787

Saraaa said:


> Experts,
> 
> Any idea when does the DIBP closes for Xmas & when do they resume work?
> 
> ----------
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Points: 65
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.
> Medicals Cleared: 26 Oct 2016
> Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
> ASSESSMENT IN PROCESS


You can find their holiday schedule here
But keep in mind that many will take their leave before and after the listed period. So they won't be working at full capacity for 2-3 weeks or so.


----------



## OZCallingUs

Hello Seniors,

Could anyone please let me know when can I expect my invitation- December 21st 2016 or January 4th 2017

261313 | 65 points | DOE: 25th November 2016

I'm not quite sure about the Visa Date of Effect for 2613 from 23rd November draw.

Also, can I get my PCC & Medicals get done during next week or is it better to do them after the Invitation. Kindly clarify.


----------



## manisesetty_pr

Hi All,

Can any one please help me on 189 Visa Application form issues mentioned here, after i downloaded submitted form from immiaccount. 

1. Has this applicant previously traveled to Australia or previously applied for visa? 
--> I am not sure i did not find this question on Visa application form. I would have given 'Yes' for this question as i had been to Australia before. But it's showing 'empty' answer in downloaded form.

2. Partner Skills (Is this applicant claiming partner skills points?)
-->While i was filling the form through online, this information has been pulled from EOI automatically as i have submitted my EOI with partner skills point (5). But it's showing 'empty' answer in downloaded form, and i could not able to find partner's skills assessment details like ACS reference number etc. But at the same time it is showing Partner's Education history, Employment history, English test results.



Thanks,
Subbu.


----------



## harshi1188

could you please help us with the contact details to contact adelaide office


----------



## Saraaa

justin787 said:


> You can find their holiday schedule here
> But keep in mind that many will take their leave before and after the listed period. So they won't be working at full capacity for 2-3 weeks or so.


Thank you!


----------



## sultan_azam

OZCallingUs said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> Could anyone please let me know when can I expect my invitation- December 21st 2016 or January 4th 2017
> 
> 261313 | 65 points | DOE: 25th November 2016
> 
> I'm not quite sure about the Visa Date of Effect for 2613 from 23rd November draw.
> 
> Also, can I get my PCC & Medicals get done during next week or is it better to do them after the Invitation. Kindly clarify.


i guess it will be January 2017 for you unless too many 70 pointers join the que

pcc and medicals - better to do after visa filing as it affects IED


----------



## sultan_azam

manisesetty_pr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can any one please help me on 189 Visa Application form issues mentioned here, after i downloaded submitted form from immiaccount.
> 
> 1. Has this applicant previously traveled to Australia or previously applied for visa?
> --> I am not sure i did not find this question on Visa application form. I would have given 'Yes' for this question as i had been to Australia before. But it's showing 'empty' answer in downloaded form.
> 
> 2. Partner Skills (Is this applicant claiming partner skills points?)
> -->While i was filling the form through online, this information has been pulled from EOI automatically as i have submitted my EOI with partner skills point (5). But it's showing 'empty' answer in downloaded form, and i could not able to find partner's skills assessment details like ACS reference number etc. But at the same time it is showing Partner's Education history, Employment history, English test results.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Subbu.


i think site is under maintenance and is affecting lot many things, suggest you to check after some time/day


----------



## Sydneyboy

Friends,

Just wanted to ask, is it ok to keep checking visa status on Vevo using TRN number?

Because my case is managed and handled by agent and i cant keep bugging him  but curiosity is not letting me sitting quietly ensive:


----------



## sm8764

jitin81 said:


> Day 187.....No news. Case still in received status.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Day 287 ... No response from CO ... Case still in assessment in progress ... is it just because of Accountant ?

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## angelica2907

I just got granted yesterday

Point obtained : 60
PTE: S : 65, L: 73, W: 74, R: 68
QuAlification : bachelot of apploed science /Medical science
Occupation: Medical laboratory scientist
document submitted : all forms, 2 PCC, CV, and medical check.
Visa lodge : 30/08/2016
CO assigned : 5/09/2016
submitted extra doc once : 28/9/2016 for another PCC and letter of no objection.
granted : 28/11/2016

Nearly 88 days waiting..
I was in bridging visa E once.
I was lucky. Thx guys
good luck.


----------



## angelica2907

Submitted EOI on July 16, 2016 got invited on July 21, 2016. 
Yup with 60 points


----------



## farjaf

angelica2907 said:


> I just got granted yesterday
> 
> Point obtained : 60
> PTE: S : 65, L: 73, W: 74, R: 68
> QuAlification : bachelot of apploed science /Medical science
> Occupation: Medical laboratory scientist
> document submitted : all forms, 2 PCC, CV, and medical check.
> Visa lodge : 30/08/2016
> CO assigned : 5/09/2016
> submitted extra doc once : 28/9/2016 for another PCC and letter of no objection.
> granted : 28/11/2016
> 
> Nearly 88 days waiting..
> I was in bridging visa E once.
> I was lucky. Thx guys
> good luck.


Good for u, I lived in Australia for 5 years, not even a parking ticket in this country and still assessment in progress (Day 120)


----------



## angelica2907

Ah did u do It on ur own ?
I lodged mine offshore
I used to live there for 7 Years obtained my degree and I had a little issue in the past but yeah. Thank God.

I wish all the best for you.


----------



## running_whipstitch

Hello

For my previous job, how many months of payslip do I need to submit? Is it enough to submit payslip, reference, and employment certificate for my previous and current job? Thank you


----------



## Gullu_butt

Day 145...


----------



## JasjeetK

How much time does it usually take for the case officer to get appointed? 


My Timeline : 
Skill Code : 231214 (Ship's Officer) 
Positive Skill Assessment : 22/11/2016
EOI Submitted : 22/11/2016 (65 Points)
ITA : 23/11/2016
Visa Lodged : 23/11/2016 
Documents (except Medical & PCC) Uploaded : 23/11/2016
Medical Uploaded : 25/11/2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakhvinder1

JasjeetK said:


> How much time does it usually take for the case officer to get appointed?
> 
> 
> My Timeline :
> Skill Code : 231214 (Ship's Officer)
> Positive Skill Assessment : 22/11/2016
> EOI Submitted : 22/11/2016 (65 Points)
> ITA : 23/11/2016
> Visa Lodged : 23/11/2016
> Documents (except Medical & PCC) Uploaded : 23/11/2016
> Medical Uploaded : 25/11/2016
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think there are no rules for that.My friend and me applied on 10Nov and he got his direct grant on 21st Nov and I am still waiting for Grant/CO. We uploaded same set of documents. Good Luck


----------



## JasjeetK

lakhvinder1 said:


> I think there are no rules for that.My friend and me applied on 10Nov and he got his direct grant on 21st Nov and I am still waiting for Grant/CO. We uploaded same set of documents. Good Luck




Ok! I hope that even you get your grant! What's your occupation?


------------------------------------
My Timeline : 
Skill Code : 231214 (Ship's Officer) 
Positive Skill Assessment : 22/11/2016
EOI Submitted : 22/11/2016 (65 Points)
ITA : 23/11/2016
Visa Lodged : 23/11/2016 
Documents (except Medical & PCC) Uploaded : 23/11/2016
Medical Uploaded : 25/11/2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Nope. Another day another disappointment

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## julianjai

Hi,

I am trying to understand what the payments are. In my application, my partner is over 18 and with a level of english below 5 overall ielts (functional english). When i am looking at the fees it says that the base application charge would be AU$3600 it also says that for each additional applicant above 18 years old there is a charge of AU$1800. It also says that a fee of AU$4895 applies if any additional applicant has less than functional english. I am kind of confused with the last part.

for example in my case, would the total cost look like this?:
1. Base application AU$3600
2. Additional applicant AU$1800
3. Not functional english additional applicant AU$4895
For a grand total of : 3600+1800+4895 = AU$10295

or would it be like this?:
1. Base application AU$3600
2. Additional applicant with english level below functional AU$4895
For a grand total of: AU3600+AU$4895: AU$8495

??...thanks a lot for your comments.


----------



## lakhvinder1

JasjeetK said:


> Ok! I hope that even you get your grant! What's your occupation?
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------
> My Timeline :
> Skill Code : 231214 (Ship's Officer)
> Positive Skill Assessment : 22/11/2016
> EOI Submitted : 22/11/2016 (65 Points)
> ITA : 23/11/2016
> Visa Lodged : 23/11/2016
> Documents (except Medical & PCC) Uploaded : 23/11/2016
> Medical Uploaded : 25/11/2016
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Computer Networks. Details are in signature. Hope all those who have been waiting their grants get the 'Golden' email soon.


----------



## lakhvinder1

julianjai said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to understand what the payments are. In my application, my partner is over 18 and with a level of english below 5 overall ielts (functional english). When i am looking at the fees it says that the base application charge would be AU$3600 it also says that for each additional applicant above 18 years old there is a charge of AU$1800. It also says that a fee of AU$4895 applies if any additional applicant has less than functional english. I am kind of confused with the last part.
> 
> for example in my case, would the total cost look like this?:
> 1. Base application AU$3600
> 2. Additional applicant AU$1800
> 3. Not functional english additional applicant AU$4895
> For a grand total of : 3600+1800+4895 = AU$10295
> 
> or would it be like this?:
> 1. Base application AU$3600
> 2. Additional applicant with english level below functional AU$4895
> For a grand total of: AU3600+AU$4895: AU$8495
> 
> ??...thanks a lot for your comments.


Hi,

In case your partner has functional english (30 each section of PTE) then you only have to pay 5400 AUD as fees for 2 person. 3600-Primary Applicant.. 1800-Secondary


----------



## sultan_azam

running_whipstitch said:


> Hello
> 
> For my previous job, how many months of payslip do I need to submit? Is it enough to submit payslip, reference, and employment certificate for my previous and current job? Thank you


For previous job -One payslip for every 4/6 month will do

Also have some third party evidence of employment like tax documents or work permit etc

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## munish57

Ananyasen said:


> Hi, i need urgent help.
> My husband has lodged visa 189 eoi on 9th November
> The pointers are:
> 
> Anzsco code : 233916
> Points: 65
> 
> When do you think we will get an ITA?


i think next round but if not then i am sure for next to next.


----------



## usankara

*Current Employer letter for visa lodge*

Hi all

I'm expecting invite during next EOI round, 

can i ask current employer letter upfront 
OR 
should i ask the letter only after invite date.


----------



## pleiadees

The wait is about 3 weeks after I reply to my CO. I have to admit it's very hard not to log in to this site and myimmitracker occasionally... 

Well today I finally received the grant. It's a peaceful moment. That means I won't continue to wake up checking my phone immediately for any new gmail notice. 

My timeline is in my signature but in case someone read it in tapatalk I'll just copy it here:

[TimeLine - Software Engineer - 261313]
ACS document preparation started: 08/08/16
ACS submitted: 27/08/16
TOEFL iBT test: 27/08/16
TOEFL iBT (proficient English): 08/09/16 (L:27 R:28 S:23 W:28)
ACS verified: 09/09/16
EOI (VISA 189 - 65 points): 09/09/16
Invited: 28/09/16
Lodged: 09/10/16
Medical: 12/10/16
CO Contact: 18/10/16 (GSM Adelaide) for Japan PCC for wife
Japan PCC: 05/11/16 (Information provided clicked)
Visa 189 Grant: 29/11/16 (IED: 26/09/17)

Good luck for those who are experiencing what I have been. Best wishes for you. 
Thank you for all the help here as well. Please send me PM if you want some more info from me. I will be more than happy to help if I can.




pleiadees said:


> Hi all who is still hanging in there, I just entered the waiting queue and decide to leave this forum or immitracker until a further CO contact or GRANT mail comes. I guess I'm like everyone who keeps on clicking "refresh" every morning or every once in a while on your browser/phone either when you are working or before going to bed.
> 
> I would like to focus on other things and hopefully it will help me get by on this waiting game
> 
> For me I got CO contact on 18/10 (you can see my timeline in my signature) asking for my wife's Japan PCC. You know, Japan PCC can't be applied unless some authority asks for it, so this CO contact is expected. I have then uploaded the Japan PCC (my wife applied for it by flying to Tokyo in person) and clicked 'Info provided' on 05/11.
> 
> Good luck everyone who is still in the waiting queue. I think I will live my everyday life as usual and, cherish the last few days/months living in my home country!


----------



## lakhvinder1

usankara said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm expecting invite during next EOI round,
> 
> can i ask current employer letter upfront
> OR
> should i ask the letter only after invite date.


in Visa application, you need to have same set of letters with you which you used in ACS. No need to get new letter if current employer is same. New salary slips would be enough.


----------



## running_whipstitch

sultan_azam said:


> For previous job -One payslip for every 4/6 month will do
> 
> Also have some third party evidence of employment like tax documents or work permit etc
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Thanks sultan


----------



## baker1991

Hi, 

Just a question regarding the employment verification. I am an onshore applicant. When the immigration does employment verification, will they say who they are? Because the staff here won't pass on the call unless the calling person reveals who he/she is...

Any advice is appreciated.

Thanks very much.


----------



## pradeep.cspk

Hello Everyone,

I have lodged my visa under the ANZSCO code 261313 on 16th Nov and its been close to 14 days. 
I have 75 points and My application status still shows "Received" and no CO has been assigned. Is it a normal trend? 
I have seen Visa has been granted in 14 days for many, but for me CO assignment has not happened still. Was worried. Am I missing something here?

Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

pleiadees said:


> The wait is about 3 weeks after I reply to my CO. I have to admit it's very hard not to log in to this site and myimmitracker occasionally...
> 
> Well today I finally received the grant. It's a peaceful moment. That means I won't continue to wake up checking my phone immediately for any new gmail notice.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature but in case someone read it in tapatalk I'll just copy it here:
> 
> [TimeLine - Software Engineer - 261313]
> ACS document preparation started: 08/08/16
> ACS submitted: 27/08/16
> TOEFL iBT test: 27/08/16
> TOEFL iBT (proficient English): 08/09/16 (L:27 R:28 S:23 W:28)
> ACS verified: 09/09/16
> EOI (VISA 189 - 65 points): 09/09/16
> Invited: 28/09/16
> Lodged: 09/10/16
> Medical: 12/10/16
> CO Contact: 18/10/16 (GSM Adelaide) for Japan PCC for wife
> Japan PCC: 05/11/16 (Information provided clicked)
> Visa 189 Grant: 29/11/16 (IED: 26/09/17)
> 
> Good luck for those who are experiencing what I have been. Best wishes for you.
> Thank you for all the help here as well. Please send me PM if you want some more info from me. I will be more than happy to help if I can.



congratulations for the visa.... all the best


----------



## sultan_azam

baker1991 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a question regarding the employment verification. I am an onshore applicant. When the immigration does employment verification, will they say who they are? Because the staff here won't pass on the call unless the calling person reveals who he/she is...
> 
> Any advice is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks very much.


they surely introduce themselves and their purpose of calling


----------



## sultan_azam

pradeep.cspk said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have lodged my visa under the ANZSCO code 261313 on 16th Nov and its been close to 14 days.
> I have 75 points and My application status still shows "Received" and no CO has been assigned. Is it a normal trend?
> I have seen Visa has been granted in 14 days for many, but for me CO assignment has not happened still. Was worried. Am I missing something here?
> 
> Thanks.


there have been instances where there have been no CO contacts for past 300+ days and people are just waiting in anxiety. 

14 days is too early a time to get worried, sit back, relax, if case officer finds something missing they will surely inform you.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

pleiadees said:


> The wait is about 3 weeks after I reply to my CO. I have to admit it's very hard not to log in to this site and myimmitracker occasionally...
> 
> Well today I finally received the grant. It's a peaceful moment. That means I won't continue to wake up checking my phone immediately for any new gmail notice.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature but in case someone read it in tapatalk I'll just copy it here:
> 
> [TimeLine - Software Engineer - 261313]
> ACS document preparation started: 08/08/16
> ACS submitted: 27/08/16
> TOEFL iBT test: 27/08/16
> TOEFL iBT (proficient English): 08/09/16 (L:27 R:28 S:23 W:28)
> ACS verified: 09/09/16
> EOI (VISA 189 - 65 points): 09/09/16
> Invited: 28/09/16
> Lodged: 09/10/16
> Medical: 12/10/16
> CO Contact: 18/10/16 (GSM Adelaide) for Japan PCC for wife
> Japan PCC: 05/11/16 (Information provided clicked)
> Visa 189 Grant: 29/11/16 (IED: 26/09/17)
> 
> Good luck for those who are experiencing what I have been. Best wishes for you.
> Thank you for all the help here as well. Please send me PM if you want some more info from me. I will be more than happy to help if I can.


Congratulations dude, I lodged on Oct 1 no grant yet  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## baker1991

sultan_azam said:


> they surely introduce themselves and their purpose of calling


Thanks very much for your reply. I have been worried as I know the staff who handles phone calls have refused to pass on calls when the calling person did not say who they were and what they wanted...

Thanks again and good luck with your application!


----------



## hariyerra

lakhvinder1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> In case your partner has functional english (30 each section of PTE) then you only have to pay 5400 AUD as fees for 2 person. 3600-Primary Applicant.. 1800-Secondary




What if other case, $3600+$1800+$4895 ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pag

Subscribing


----------



## rarun_mech

baker1991 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a question regarding the employment verification. I am an onshore applicant. When the immigration does employment verification, will they say who they are? Because the staff here won't pass on the call unless the calling person reveals who he/she is...
> 
> Any advice is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks very much.


Hi,
Yes they will. For me employment verification done by australia high commission new Delhi. 

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## guru1234

I have applied through agent for 189, can I check my status in any way?


----------



## rahularora14

guru1234 said:


> I have applied through agent for 189, can I check my status in any way?


Get your IMMI account credentials from your agent


----------



## maverick19

...


----------



## andreyx108b

guru1234 said:


> I have applied through agent for 189, can I check my status in any way?




You can, need to import it in your immi account. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rahularora14

Can some answer me this query??!!




rahularora14 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can any one tell me ,any one who got PCC from Panama or any central america country??
> 
> or
> 
> Pcc has waived of from the same country above??


----------



## guru1234

andreyx108b said:


> You can, need to import it in your immi account.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


If I will import the application , my agent will be notified..
Will Co able to contact the agent also.

Co requested for form956 and I have just filled that. so it will hamper my application any way?


----------



## guru1234

If I will import the application , my agent will be notified..?
Will Co able to contact the agent also.?

Co requested for form956 and I have just filled that. so it will hamper my application any way?


----------



## manisesetty_pr

pleiadees said:


> The wait is about 3 weeks after I reply to my CO. I have to admit it's very hard not to log in to this site and myimmitracker occasionally...
> 
> Well today I finally received the grant. It's a peaceful moment. That means I won't continue to wake up checking my phone immediately for any new gmail notice.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature but in case someone read it in tapatalk I'll just copy it here:
> 
> [TimeLine - Software Engineer - 261313]
> ACS document preparation started: 08/08/16
> ACS submitted: 27/08/16
> TOEFL iBT test: 27/08/16
> TOEFL iBT (proficient English): 08/09/16 (L:27 R:28 S:23 W:28)
> ACS verified: 09/09/16
> EOI (VISA 189 - 65 points): 09/09/16
> Invited: 28/09/16
> Lodged: 09/10/16
> Medical: 12/10/16
> CO Contact: 18/10/16 (GSM Adelaide) for Japan PCC for wife
> Japan PCC: 05/11/16 (Information provided clicked)
> Visa 189 Grant: 29/11/16 (IED: 26/09/17)
> 
> Good luck for those who are experiencing what I have been. Best wishes for you.
> Thank you for all the help here as well. Please send me PM if you want some more info from me. I will be more than happy to help if I can.


Hi ,

Will they ask PCC for my Partner (wife) as she worked 1 year in Singapore 2009 to 2010. I am claiming her partner's skill points. 

Thanks,
Subbu.


----------



## pleiadees

manisesetty_pr said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Will they ask PCC for my Partner (wife) as she worked 1 year in Singapore 2009 to 2010. I am claiming her partner's skill points.
> 
> Thanks,
> Subbu.


YES. Definitely they will request it. My wife has been in tokyo for studying 2 years and she isn't claiming points. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

guru1234 said:


> If I will import the application , my agent will be notified..?
> Will Co able to contact the agent also.?
> 
> Co requested for form956 and I have just filled that. so it will hamper my application any way?


The correspondence email would be sent to your agent as their email must be registered you would not receive any email and only would be able to see the correspondence on your duplicated immi account. 

There will be no issues until you do not communicate directly with DIBP since you have authorized your agent to do the same via form 956


----------



## rahularora14

Hi have some one heard about the case wher IED has extended??!

And what can happen if some one misses IED ??


----------



## Manan008

Saraaa said:


> Experts,
> 
> Any idea when does the DIBP closes for Xmas & when do they resume work?
> 
> ----------
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Points: 65
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.
> Medicals Cleared: 26 Oct 2016
> Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
> ASSESSMENT IN PROCESS


24-28..:! But 24 and 25 are weekends. They are the official holidays.But people may take vacation for a week.


----------



## vikaschandra

rahularora14 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can any one tell me ,any one who got PCC from Panama or any central america country??
> 
> or
> 
> Pcc has waived of from the same country above??


If DIBP feela it is too difficult to get the pcc they might take care of it from their end. Meanwhile check this posts for details

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/9873946-post20343.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-certificate-ships-engineer.html#post10969874


----------



## pratik.itworld

rahularora14 said:


> Hi have some one heard about the case wher IED has extended??!
> 
> And what can happen if some one misses IED ??


Havent yet heard abt IED getting extended, but read somewhere that it can be extended if you have very strong genuine reason for that.
and AFAIK, if your IED is missed, you again have to go through complete visa process.


----------



## rahularora14

vikaschandra said:


> If DIBP feela it is too difficult to get the pcc they might take care of it from their end. Meanwhile check this posts for details
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/9873946-post20343.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-certificate-ships-engineer.html#post10969874


hi thankyou very much,,,m on the same boat as these guys,m a ship officer and CO asked for Panamanian PCC,I really dont get DIBP point i havnt been to panama and still they are delaying ,its been 6 months already.Dont know what to do.:noidea::smow:


----------



## JasjeetK

Has anyone applied for Hong Kong PCC?


------------------------------------
My Timeline : 
Skill Code : 231214 (Ship's Officer) 
Positive Skill Assessment : 22/11/2016
EOI Submitted : 22/11/2016 (65 Points)
ITA : 23/11/2016
Visa Lodged : 23/11/2016 
Documents (except Medical & PCC) Uploaded : 23/11/2016
Medical Uploaded : 25/11/2016
Indian PCC Uploaded : 29/11/2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ash_aus

Hello All , 

I have been a silent follower of this forum and I have applied my Visa on 04th Oct,2016 . I had a CO Contact on 11th Oct,2016 but nothing after that . 

My query is I changed my company a week back and would like to inform DIBP . I understand i would need the proof of employment letter but slightly hesitant to request the HR as I just joined last week . Is it ok to let them know that the letter is for an Aus PR . I have not claimed points for exp . 

Expecting a response . 

Thanks
Ash


----------



## JasjeetK

Has anyone applied for Hong Kong PCC?


------------------------------------
My Timeline : 
Skill Code : 231214 (Ship's Officer) 
Positive Skill Assessment : 22/11/2016
EOI Submitted : 22/11/2016 (65 Points)
ITA : 23/11/2016
Visa Lodged : 23/11/2016 
Documents (except Medical & PCC) Uploaded : 23/11/2016
Medical Uploaded : 25/11/2016
Indian PCC Uploaded : 29/11/2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahularora14

JasjeetK said:


> Has anyone applied for Hong Kong PCC?
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------
> My Timeline :
> Skill Code : 231214 (Ship's Officer)
> Positive Skill Assessment : 22/11/2016
> EOI Submitted : 22/11/2016 (65 Points)
> ITA : 23/11/2016
> Visa Lodged : 23/11/2016
> Documents (except Medical & PCC) Uploaded : 23/11/2016
> Medical Uploaded : 25/11/2016
> Indian PCC Uploaded : 29/11/2016
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi jas..u can easily apply to Hongkong Pcc..but u need letter from CO ..as hkk police department need it .

Rest of the procedure is simple.


----------



## sultan_azam

ash_aus said:


> Hello All ,
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this forum and I have applied my Visa on 04th Oct,2016 . I had a CO Contact on 11th Oct,2016 but nothing after that .
> 
> My query is I changed my company a week back and would like to inform DIBP . I understand i would need the proof of employment letter but slightly hesitant to request the HR as I just joined last week . Is it ok to let them know that the letter is for an Aus PR . I have not claimed points for exp .
> 
> Expecting a response .
> 
> Thanks
> Ash


you are switching company after applying visa, so it is very clear that you are not claiming any points for this new job, hence you are not supposed to provide any rnr letter for this new job.

just inform DIBP about change of circumstances, it can be done via UPDATE US in immiaccount.


----------



## ariin

Congrats Pleiadees and Angelica2907


----------



## vikaschandra

rahularora14 said:


> hi thankyou very much,,,m on the same boat as these guys,m a ship officer and CO asked for Panamanian PCC,I really dont get DIBP point i havnt been to panama and still they are delaying ,its been 6 months already.Dont know what to do.:noidea::smow:


Have you put this in writing to the Co that you never been to Panama? Do write back to them. I guess To have seen someone posting on this forum earlier about their Panama PCC request being waived off and to be taken care of by DIBP. Am not sble to find that post lately will try to see if I have bookmarked it. 

I do not think there is nothing much you can do at this time rather than wait foe the Co to come back advising on the situation


----------



## JasjeetK

rahularora14 said:


> Hi jas..u can easily apply to Hongkong Pcc..but u need letter from CO ..as hkk police department need it .
> 
> Rest of the procedure is simple.




Thanks! 
I uploaded my Indian PCC but people say that it won't be accepted. 
I will apply for another one tomorrow.. I hope the wrong one doesn't create any problem..  


------------------------------------
My Timeline : 
Skill Code : 231214 (Ship's Officer) 
Positive Skill Assessment : 22/11/2016
EOI Submitted : 22/11/2016 (65 Points)
ITA : 23/11/2016
Visa Lodged : 23/11/2016 
Documents (except Medical & PCC) Uploaded : 23/11/2016
Medical Uploaded : 25/11/2016
Indian PCC Uploaded : 29/11/2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahularora14

vikaschandra said:


> Have you put this in writing to the Co that you never been to Panama? Do write back to them. I guess To have seen someone posting on this forum earlier about their Panama PCC request being waived off and to be taken care of by DIBP. Am not sble to find that post lately will try to see if I have bookmarked it.
> 
> I do not think there is nothing much you can do at this time rather than wait foe the Co to come back advising on the situation


Hi there, I did asked for Panama PCC waiver,as a proof i have given them in writing from Panama embassy that it cant be issued.In addition to it i have given statutory declaration of security.

Latest i came to know from CO that, for the waiver of PCC they have consulted their Canadian team ,because they handle central american countries,as there is no embassy of Australia in Panama.

Now how the Canadian team will work no one Knows,Its been already 1 month still no update.

I really dont get DIBP point,we as seafarer's has to give exams in Australia for completion of our assessment , for that the give us visa for an YEAR or more.
Now for PR they are creating a fuss.:der::der::brick:


----------



## rahularora14

JasjeetK said:


> Thanks!
> I uploaded my Indian PCC but people say that it won't be accepted.
> I will apply for another one tomorrow.. I hope the wrong one doesn't create any problem..
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------
> My Timeline :
> Skill Code : 231214 (Ship's Officer)
> Positive Skill Assessment : 22/11/2016
> EOI Submitted : 22/11/2016 (65 Points)
> ITA : 23/11/2016
> Visa Lodged : 23/11/2016
> Documents (except Medical & PCC) Uploaded : 23/11/2016
> Medical Uploaded : 25/11/2016
> Indian PCC Uploaded : 29/11/2016
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Jas ,dont wry you are onshore client and u went through proper channel from Indian consulate to get PCC. Don't worry about it.


----------



## rohit_99129

for 189 visa application, what should be entered for 'National Identity Card', is it passport or aadhar card or pan card ?


----------



## vikaschandra

rohit_99129 said:


> for 189 visa application, what should be entered for 'National Identity Card', is it passport or aadhar card or pan card ?


Upload voters Id, Aadhar card, Pan card. 

Passport would go under travel document


----------



## jassi1981

Hi
I have got mail from CO. He has asked about letter from My Wife's Degree college about medium of instruction was english. He has not mentioned any requirement about my data.
However when I see my immiaccount, the Charecter Assessment Tab has become active under my name and it is suggesting to submit Form 1221. I have already submitted the Form 1221 during the VISA lodgement. My question is when CO ask fro Form 1221 or Form 81, he mention this in his letter or not? In my case, nothing is mention about 1221. What shall I do?


----------



## vikaschandra

rahularora14 said:


> Hi there, I did asked for Panama PCC waiver,as a proof i have given them in writing from Panama embassy that it cant be issued.In addition to it i have given statutory declaration of security.
> 
> Latest i came to know from CO that, for the waiver of PCC they have consulted their Canadian team ,because they handle central american countries,as there is no embassy of Australia in Panama.
> 
> Now how the Canadian team will work no one Knows,Its been already 1 month still no update.
> 
> I really dont get DIBP point,we as seafarer's has to give exams in Australia for completion of our assessment , for that the give us visa for an YEAR or more.
> Now for PR they are creating a fuss.:der::der::brick:


Can understand the frustration Rahul. But what more can be done from your end except to wait. Just hope and pray that the AHC in Canada responds to the request soon


----------



## vikaschandra

jassi1981 said:


> Hi
> I have got mail from CO. He has asked about letter from My Wife's Degree college about medium of instruction was english. He has not mentioned any requirement about my data.
> However when I see my immiaccount, the Charecter Assessment Tab has become active under my name and it is suggesting to submit Form 1221. I have already submitted the Form 1221 during the VISA lodgement. My question is when CO ask fro Form 1221 or Form 81, he mention this in his letter or not? In my case, nothing is mention about 1221. What shall I do?


Yes if the CO needs form 1221 it would be mentioned on the letter. I would auggest that you upload the form 1221 again along with your wife's proof for functional english. This way you can avoid further CO contact for the form 1221 in case they come back to ask for it.


----------



## Imxohail

Looking at the Grants trend on immitracker. Here is the screenshot: ScreenShotLink

9 out of 10 grants are from Adelaide team. I wonder what is with the Brisbane team.


----------



## andreyx108b

Imxohail said:


> Looking at the Grants trend on immitracker. Here is the screenshot: ScreenShotLink
> 
> 9 out of 10 grants are from Adelaide team. I wonder what is with the Brisbane team.




Brisbane is x10 smaller. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## guru1234

Hi can someone confirm is immi account working. I am unable to see. I think there is outage


----------



## guru1234

I.am unable to login to immi account it says outage can someone confirm pz


----------



## tk123

Imxohail said:


> Looking at the Grants trend on immitracker. Here is the screenshot: ScreenShotLink
> 
> 9 out of 10 grants are from Adelaide team. I wonder what is with the Brisbane team.




my case is with Adelaide team 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sahilkapoor1987

Hi 

I have two questions.
1. Should I attempt PTE again and try for 79 in each module? I can do it as I hardly prepared for it(3 days) and screwed some of repeat sentence and short question. It can take my points to 80 if that helps.
2. Should I take state nomination 5 points?


-------
Points: 70
Application - Skill Assessment 19th Oct 2016 - ANZSCO - 261312
+ve Assessment- 21st Oct 2016
PTE - 26th Nov - 73 overall (L-71,R-82,S-68,W-79)
EOI - Filling- 29th Nov 2016


----------



## vikaschandra

sahilkapoor1987 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have two questions.
> 1. Should I attempt PTE again and try for 79 in each module? I can do it as I hardly prepared for it(3 days) and screwed some of repeat sentence and short question. It can take my points to 80 if that helps.
> 2. Should I take state nomination 5 points?
> 
> 
> -------
> Points: 70
> Application - Skill Assessment 19th Oct 2016 - ANZSCO - 261312
> +ve Assessment- 21st Oct 2016
> PTE - 26th Nov - 73 overall (L-71,R-82,S-68,W-79)
> EOI - Filling- 29th Nov 2016


If you are confident enough of being able to achieve your desired score then you should go ahead and give it a shot in order to secure ITA at the earliest


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Dont waste money*



sahilkapoor1987 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have two questions.
> 1. Should I attempt PTE again and try for 79 in each module? I can do it as I hardly prepared for it(3 days) and screwed some of repeat sentence and short question. It can take my points to 80 if that helps.
> 2. Should I take state nomination 5 points?
> 
> 
> -------
> Points: 70
> Application - Skill Assessment 19th Oct 2016 - ANZSCO - 261312
> +ve Assessment- 21st Oct 2016
> PTE - 26th Nov - 73 overall (L-71,R-82,S-68,W-79)
> EOI - Filling- 29th Nov 2016


Hi Sahil,

You oredi have 70 points for which you will get the invite in the next round for sure.
Dont waste Rs.11500 for the PTE test.
You are fine with 70 pts.
Get ready with the documents for visa lodge..


----------



## mv2016

guru1234 said:


> I.am unable to login to immi account it says outage can someone confirm pz


I am also facing same problem, it seems they are doing some maintenance.

Thx.


----------



## peteranand.shah

sahilkapoor1987 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have two questions.
> 1. Should I attempt PTE again and try for 79 in each module? I can do it as I hardly prepared for it(3 days) and screwed some of repeat sentence and short question. It can take my points to 80 if that helps.
> 2. Should I take state nomination 5 points?
> 
> 
> -------
> Points: 70
> Application - Skill Assessment 19th Oct 2016 - ANZSCO - 261312
> +ve Assessment- 21st Oct 2016
> PTE - 26th Nov - 73 overall (L-71,R-82,S-68,W-79)
> EOI - Filling- 29th Nov 2016



Hi Sahil

I believe that with 70 points you will definitely get an invite in the next round itself.
You can submit a separate EOI with state sponsorship if you want to. Just do not submit it in the same EOI as 189, is what I would recommend.

All the best.


----------



## desisingh

pleiadees said:


> YES. Definitely they will request it. My wife has been in tokyo for studying 2 years and she isn't claiming points.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk




My wife and son are staying with me in CHINA as dependents. Do I need to get PCC for them as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

I don't know which team is processing my application or whether they are processing my case at all in the first place. Feeling very depressed.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudassar_SM

Your day will soon come gonnabeexpat....


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Mudassar_SM said:


> Your day will soon come gonnabeexpat....


Mudassar, I lodged a day after you I really hope we both get it soon.  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

gonnabeexpat said:


> I don't know which team is processing my application or whether they are processing my case at all in the first place. Feeling very depressed.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




I lodged it on 1st oct as well and application is in received status. God knows what's going on. No updates at all.


----------



## ragz567

Guys , got my grant today . Below are the timelines and details . Thanks to all the awesome people in this forum

263111 -ANZ code
PTE - Jun 4th 2016 
ACS applied - Aug 10th 2016
ACS +ve - Aug 23rd 2016
EOI submitted - Aug 24th 2016
US Pcc applied - Aug 24th 2016
Invite - Sep 14th 2016
Visa applied - Oct 5th 2016
CO contact - Oct 12th 2016 ( for medicals , India and us Pcc ) 
Medicals - Oct 16th 2016
2nd CO contact - Oct 27th 2016 ( form 1221 ) 
US Pcc received - Nov 8th 2016
Pending Docs uploaded - Nov 10th 2016 ( us Pcc ) 
Visa grant - Nov 29th 2016


----------



## rahularora14

desisingh said:


> My wife and son are staying with me in CHINA as dependents. Do I need to get PCC for them as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi if your wife has stayed more than 12 months in 10 yrs of time in china.You have to produce PCC and same for your child if he is above 18yrs.


----------



## bharathi.ra02

Hi,

I lodged my application (189 visa) on 18th July 2016.I have uploaded all the docs.Need to get medicals done.
My application status shows as Received.
But Case officer is not yet assigned.Its been 4 months now and I do not have any update on my application.

1.Has anyone lodged the application in July 2016 and still waiting for Case officer assignment?
2.How long does it usually take for a case officer to be assigned?
3.How can we contact DBIP from India? Does anyone have an email id or contact number so tht we can check on the status of the application?
4.My Application status shows as Received.Is there anything else I gotto do?


----------



## shivli

ragz567 said:


> Guys , got my grant today . Below are the timelines and details . Thanks to all the awesome people in this forum
> 
> 263111 -ANZ code
> PTE - Jun 4th 2016
> ACS applied - Aug 10th 2016
> ACS +ve - Aug 23rd 2016
> EOI submitted - Aug 24th 2016
> US Pcc applied - Aug 24th 2016
> Invite - Sep 14th 2016
> Visa applied - Oct 5th 2016
> CO contact - Oct 12th 2016 ( for medicals , India and us Pcc )
> Medicals - Oct 16th 2016
> 2nd CO contact - Oct 27th 2016 ( form 1221 )
> US Pcc received - Nov 8th 2016
> Pending Docs uploaded - Nov 10th 2016 ( us Pcc )
> Visa grant - Nov 29th 2016


Congrats! Who was your CO?


----------



## rahularora14

bharathi.ra02 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my application (189 visa) on 18th July 2016.I have uploaded all the docs.Need to get medicals done.
> My application status shows as Received.
> But Case officer is not yet assigned.Its been 4 months now and I do not have any update on my application.
> 
> 1.Has anyone lodged the application in July 2016 and still waiting for Case officer assignment?
> 2.How long does it usually take for a case officer to be assigned?
> 3.How can we contact DBIP from India? Does anyone have an email id or contact number so tht we can check on the status of the application?
> 4.My Application status shows as Received.Is there anything else I gotto do?


Hi there is no guide line for the time duration for CO officer appointment.
U can do medicals and pcc before the appointment ,which can escalate the chances to get direct grant.You can contact general migration number 131 881,
u can e-mail co once its allocated.
What your job code?


----------



## ariin

ragz567 said:


> Guys , got my grant today . Below are the timelines and details . Thanks to all the awesome people in this forum
> 
> 263111 -ANZ code
> PTE - Jun 4th 2016
> ACS applied - Aug 10th 2016
> ACS +ve - Aug 23rd 2016
> EOI submitted - Aug 24th 2016
> US Pcc applied - Aug 24th 2016
> Invite - Sep 14th 2016
> Visa applied - Oct 5th 2016
> CO contact - Oct 12th 2016 ( for medicals , India and us Pcc )
> Medicals - Oct 16th 2016
> 2nd CO contact - Oct 27th 2016 ( form 1221 )
> US Pcc received - Nov 8th 2016
> Pending Docs uploaded - Nov 10th 2016 ( us Pcc )
> Visa grant - Nov 29th 2016



congrats ragz567


----------



## singhexpat20

SHILPA PETER said:


> Hi Singh
> 
> We have also paid the fees and immediately took the PCC and Health clearance. Would advise the same to you,as this would help you in getting a direct grant.
> Once Hap ID is generated,you can apply for Health Check at the earliest. Once the cse officer gets assigned, if you dont have required clearances and documents, she will ask you to get back with the required docs, which will delay the grant.
> 
> We went for Health Check on this Friday, and got the clearance updated on Immi account on Sunday Morning.
> 
> All the best to you.
> 
> Regards


Thanks Shilpa for the information


----------



## Bhavna1

How do we submit documents which CO has asked for? Should I upload them in attach documents link or should I mail? And I also don't see that button "information provided". What I have read, people say to click that button once the documents are submitted. Please advise. 

Also my application status is still received not assessment in progress. 

Thanks


----------



## julianjai

Hi, 

I am planning to work on the application on my own, for 189 visa. There are a couple of questions i have:

1. In order to the get my medicals do i have to wait for a request by the CO to get them? do i have to make an appointment with the physicians authorized in my country to get the medicals?

2. For biometrics , do i have to wait for a request by CO? do i need to get biometrics for 189?

I am kind of confused with these two and where should i get them and how to get them?

thanks a lot for your comments!


----------



## Imxohail

Bhavna1 said:


> How do we submit documents which CO has asked for? Should I upload them in attach documents link or should I mail? And I also don't see that button "information provided". What I have read, people say to click that button once the documents are submitted. Please advise.
> 
> Also my application status is still received not assessment in progress.
> 
> Thanks


You need to attach them.
"Information Provided" button is placed on the front portal when you log-in.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Last day of November. Good luck everyone. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

And no not.my day today.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SubAus

Hi,

I recently got an invite and have some question regarding the application.

On the 3rd page of the application there is a new question about National Identity card. 

Does Passport or Drivers License qualify as National Identity card for India. I ask this because I don't have the Aadhar card but have only Drivers License, Passport and PAN card.

I am confused as to choosing Y or N for this question as there is another question down the line that asks if I have other identity documents. I don't want to provide Drivers License in both places as it would be redundant and am also not sure if Drivers License or Passport would qualify as National Identity Card.

Please help and share your experiences.


----------



## deathstrike89

Hi All,

I've been mostly a silent observer of this extremely helpful forum.
I just received my 189 VISA grant for electronics engineer -233411 .
Please check my timeline for further information. 
Thanks to each and every one of you for the support and responding to my queries.
Feel free to get in touch with me for any further information. Happy to assist as much as I can.

Cheers

__________________
IELTS: 01/08/15 ( Overall 8.0 - 7.0+ in All BANDS - Completed for 485 Graduate Visa)
Medicals: 19/02/16 (Completed HIV test along with application for 485 Graduate Visa)
EA Applied: 18/08/16 -233411 Electronics Engineer
EA +ve Result :05/09/16 - 233411 Electronics Engineer
EOI Submitted - 06/09/16 (Age+IELTS +Qualification+Study in Australia - 60 Points)
189 invitation Received: 28/09/16 
Visa Lodged : 29/09/16 - All documents uploaded except PCC ( incl. Form 80,1221 etc.)
CO Contact : 13/10/16 - Requested for PCC
PCC uploaded : 21/10/16
Grant : 30/11/2016


----------



## sultan_azam

Bhavna1 said:


> How do we submit documents which CO has asked for? Should I upload them in attach documents link or should I mail? And I also don't see that button "information provided". What I have read, people say to click that button once the documents are submitted. Please advise.
> 
> Also my application status is still received not assessment in progress.
> 
> Thanks


it happened to one more member, his "information provided" was not activated, it was activated after two days.

you should upload the document in immiaccount and inform them by email. 

press IP button when it gets activated


----------



## sultan_azam

SubAus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently got an invite and have some question regarding the application.
> 
> On the 3rd page of the application there is a new question about National Identity card.
> 
> Does Passport or Drivers License qualify as National Identity card for India. I ask this because I don't have the Aadhar card but have only Drivers License, Passport and PAN card.
> 
> I am confused as to choosing Y or N for this question as there is another question down the line that asks if I have other identity documents. I don't want to provide Drivers License in both places as it would be redundant and am also not sure if Drivers License or Passport would qualify as National Identity Card.
> 
> Please help and share your experiences.



i havent provided any details for that question and no problem so far, you can leave that blank or NO


----------



## sultan_azam

deathstrike89 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been mostly a silent observer of this extremely helpful forum.
> I just received my 189 VISA grant for electronics engineer -233411 .
> Please check my timeline for further information.
> Thanks to each and every one of you for the support and responding to my queries.
> Feel free to get in touch with me for any further information. Happy to assist as much as I can.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> __________________
> IELTS: 01/08/15 ( Overall 8.0 - 7.0+ in All BANDS - Completed for 485 Graduate Visa)
> Medicals: 19/02/16 (Completed HIV test along with application for 485 Graduate Visa)
> EA Applied: 18/08/16 -233411 Electronics Engineer
> EA +ve Result :05/09/16 - 233411 Electronics Engineer
> EOI Submitted - 06/09/16 (Age+IELTS +Qualification+Study in Australia - 60 Points)
> 189 invitation Received: 28/09/16
> Visa Lodged : 29/09/16 - All documents uploaded except PCC ( incl. Form 80,1221 etc.)
> CO Contact : 13/10/16 - Requested for PCC
> PCC uploaded : 21/10/16
> Grant : 30/11/2016



congratulations mate.....


----------



## sultan_azam

julianjai said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to work on the application on my own, for 189 visa. There are a couple of questions i have:
> 
> 1. In order to the get my medicals do i have to wait for a request by the CO to get them? do i have to make an appointment with the physicians authorized in my country to get the medicals?
> 
> 2. For biometrics , do i have to wait for a request by CO? do i need to get biometrics for 189?
> 
> I am kind of confused with these two and where should i get them and how to get them?
> 
> thanks a lot for your comments!



1. dont wait for CO... generate HAP ID letter through immiaccount, book an appointment with nearest panel physician in your place and get through with medicals

2. biometrics ???


----------



## lakhvinder1

julianjai said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to work on the application on my own, for 189 visa. There are a couple of questions i have:
> 
> 1. In order to the get my medicals do i have to wait for a request by the CO to get them? do i have to make an appointment with the physicians authorized in my country to get the medicals?
> 
> 2. For biometrics , do i have to wait for a request by CO? do i need to get biometrics for 189?
> 
> I am kind of confused with these two and where should i get them and how to get them?
> 
> thanks a lot for your comments!


1. You can get the HAP ID generated and go for medical even before the CO ask you for that. But be careful as when the Grant arrive, IED(Initial Entry Date) is dependent on your medical date(1 year from the PCC/Medical)
2. 189 does not need biometric to be done. I think that might be done when someone land in country.

Good luck.


----------



## shivli

deathstrike89 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been mostly a silent observer of this extremely helpful forum.
> I just received my 189 VISA grant for electronics engineer -233411 .
> Please check my timeline for further information.
> Thanks to each and every one of you for the support and responding to my queries.
> Feel free to get in touch with me for any further information. Happy to assist as much as I can.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> __________________
> IELTS: 01/08/15 ( Overall 8.0 - 7.0+ in All BANDS - Completed for 485 Graduate Visa)
> Medicals: 19/02/16 (Completed HIV test along with application for 485 Graduate Visa)
> EA Applied: 18/08/16 -233411 Electronics Engineer
> EA +ve Result :05/09/16 - 233411 Electronics Engineer
> EOI Submitted - 06/09/16 (Age+IELTS +Qualification+Study in Australia - 60 Points)
> 189 invitation Received: 28/09/16
> Visa Lodged : 29/09/16 - All documents uploaded except PCC ( incl. Form 80,1221 etc.)
> CO Contact : 13/10/16 - Requested for PCC
> PCC uploaded : 21/10/16
> Grant : 30/11/2016


Congrats! Who was your CO?


----------



## kiran_antony25

deathstrike89 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been mostly a silent observer of this extremely helpful forum.
> I just received my 189 VISA grant for electronics engineer -233411 .
> Please check my timeline for further information.
> Thanks to each and every one of you for the support and responding to my queries.
> Feel free to get in touch with me for any further information. Happy to assist as much as I can.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> __________________
> IELTS: 01/08/15 ( Overall 8.0 - 7.0+ in All BANDS - Completed for 485 Graduate Visa)
> Medicals: 19/02/16 (Completed HIV test along with application for 485 Graduate Visa)
> EA Applied: 18/08/16 -233411 Electronics Engineer
> EA +ve Result :05/09/16 - 233411 Electronics Engineer
> EOI Submitted - 06/09/16 (Age+IELTS +Qualification+Study in Australia - 60 Points)
> 189 invitation Received: 28/09/16
> Visa Lodged : 29/09/16 - All documents uploaded except PCC ( incl. Form 80,1221 etc.)
> CO Contact : 13/10/16 - Requested for PCC
> PCC uploaded : 21/10/16
> Grant : 30/11/2016


Congrats  . All the very best


----------



## Mudassar_SM

gonnabeexpat said:


> Mudassar, I lodged a day after you I really hope we both get it soon.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


We will...soon


----------



## Sborah

Hi friends, 
Does anyone know what are the local consultancy available for IT job information @Sydney?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munish57

SubAus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently got an invite and have some question regarding the application.
> 
> On the 3rd page of the application there is a new question about National Identity card.
> 
> Does Passport or Drivers License qualify as National Identity card for India. I ask this because I don't have the Aadhar card but have only Drivers License, Passport and PAN card.
> 
> I am confused as to choosing Y or N for this question as there is another question down the line that asks if I have other identity documents. I don't want to provide Drivers License in both places as it would be redundant and am also not sure if Drivers License or Passport would qualify as National Identity Card.
> 
> Please help and share your experiences.


I gave PAN and it was acceptable


----------



## guru1234

so only one grant for today


----------



## bharathi.ra02

@ rahularora14...My job code is 261313 (Software Engineer)


----------



## gonnabeexpat

guru1234 said:


> so only one grant for today


3 grants today. as per immitracker  :hurt:


----------



## kanishkster

Dear All,

I am glad to share the good news. Received grant for me and my spouse today. 
Many thanks to everyone on this forum for being so helpful.

I am currently employed in India and have no clue how to start the job hunt in Australia. But with so much information on this forum, I am sure I will find a way !!

Timelines are mentioned in my signature.


----------



## maverick19

kanishkster said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am glad to share the good news. Received grant for me and my spouse today.
> Many thanks to everyone on this forum for being so helpful.
> 
> I am currently employed in India and have no clue how to start the job hunt in Australia. But with so much information on this forum, I am sure I will find a way !!
> 
> Timelines are mentioned in my signature.




Congrats!!!! What's your job code? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ragz567 said:


> Guys , got my grant today . Below are the timelines and details . Thanks to all the awesome people in this forum
> 
> 263111 -ANZ code
> PTE - Jun 4th 2016
> ACS applied - Aug 10th 2016
> ACS +ve - Aug 23rd 2016
> EOI submitted - Aug 24th 2016
> US Pcc applied - Aug 24th 2016
> Invite - Sep 14th 2016
> Visa applied - Oct 5th 2016
> CO contact - Oct 12th 2016 ( for medicals , India and us Pcc )
> Medicals - Oct 16th 2016
> 2nd CO contact - Oct 27th 2016 ( form 1221 )
> US Pcc received - Nov 8th 2016
> Pending Docs uploaded - Nov 10th 2016 ( us Pcc )
> Visa grant - Nov 29th 2016




Congrats!!!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kanishkster

maverick19 said:


> Congrats!!!! What's your job code?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 
It is Software Engineer (261313)


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Congratulations kanikshter

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Awesome dude you got grant within 28 days :O which team processed your application?


----------



## kanishkster

gonnabeexpat said:


> Awesome dude you got grant within 28 days :O which team processed your application?


Thanks buddy !! It was GSM Adelaide.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Awesome. Good luck with your future endeavours

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pratik.itworld

Hello All,

My medicals are done and health clearance message updated in View health Assessment section in immi account.
Do I still need to attach any health evidence in attach documents section?
Is it required to upload health information sheet fetched from eMedical Client Portal, which simply mentions all the tests are completed, if yes, that should should uploaded under what document type in "Health, Evidence of" ?


----------



## deathstrike89

shivli said:


> Congrats! Who was your CO?


I had 2 different CO's -GSM Adelaide team.


----------



## Manan008

64 days passed.Application still in received status. No job verification. My company is very recognized company in Pakistan.6 of my seniors have got PR in last two years.
I dont know why are they taking so much time. No co contact no job verification. Its a bit annoying now.
No benefit of uploading all documents.


----------



## harinderjitf5

not required.


pratik.itworld said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My medicals are done and health clearance message updated in View health Assessment section in immi account.
> Do I still need to attach any health evidence in attach documents section?
> Is it required to upload health information sheet fetched from eMedical Client Portal, which simply mentions all the tests are completed, if yes, that should should uploaded under what document type in "Health, Evidence of" ?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> 64 days passed.Application still in received status. No job verification. My company is very recognized company in Pakistan.6 of my seniors have got PR in last two years.
> I dont know why are they taking so much time. No co contact no job verification. Its a bit annoying now.
> No benefit of uploading all documents.


Same here dude  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Amritexpat said:


> Thanks to almighty Bhagwan that Me and my wife got our 189 visa grant today after panicing 52 days. My timeline goes as below:
> EA assessment: 5th April 2016
> PTE: 3rd Sept 2016
> EOI lodgement: 4th Sept 2016 ( 60 points )
> Invitation: 28th Sep 2016
> 189 application: 8th Oct 2016
> CO contact: 17 Oct 2016( form 80, CV, PCC, spouse functional English proof requested)
> Req Completed: 25th Oct 2016
> Grant: 30th Nov 2016


Congratulations what's your job code and which team processed your application

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ariin

deathstrike89 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been mostly a silent observer of this extremely helpful forum.
> I just received my 189 VISA grant for electronics engineer -233411 .
> Please check my timeline for further information.
> Thanks to each and every one of you for the support and responding to my queries.
> Feel free to get in touch with me for any further information. Happy to assist as much as I can.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> __________________
> IELTS: 01/08/15 ( Overall 8.0 - 7.0+ in All BANDS - Completed for 485 Graduate Visa)
> Medicals: 19/02/16 (Completed HIV test along with application for 485 Graduate Visa)
> EA Applied: 18/08/16 -233411 Electronics Engineer
> EA +ve Result :05/09/16 - 233411 Electronics Engineer
> EOI Submitted - 06/09/16 (Age+IELTS +Qualification+Study in Australia - 60 Points)
> 189 invitation Received: 28/09/16
> Visa Lodged : 29/09/16 - All documents uploaded except PCC ( incl. Form 80,1221 etc.)
> CO Contact : 13/10/16 - Requested for PCC
> PCC uploaded : 21/10/16
> Grant : 30/11/2016


Congrats Deathstrike89


----------



## ariin

kanishkster said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am glad to share the good news. Received grant for me and my spouse today.
> Many thanks to everyone on this forum for being so helpful.
> 
> I am currently employed in India and have no clue how to start the job hunt in Australia. But with so much information on this forum, I am sure I will find a way !!
> 
> Timelines are mentioned in my signature.



Congrats mate


----------



## ariin

Amritexpat said:


> Thanks to almighty Bhagwan that Me and my wife got our 189 visa grant today after panicing 52 days. My timeline goes as below:
> EA assessment: 5th April 2016
> PTE: 3rd Sept 2016
> EOI lodgement: 4th Sept 2016 ( 60 points )
> Invitation: 28th Sep 2016
> 189 application: 8th Oct 2016
> CO contact: 17 Oct 2016( form 80, CV, PCC, spouse functional English proof requested)
> Req Completed: 25th Oct 2016
> Grant: 30th Nov 2016



Congrats Amrit


----------



## famy

*CO request documents email*

Hello everyone! 
Today i received CO email requesting for documents. I applied on oct 6th with anzsco code 233311 Electrical Engineer. 
Please guide me how to respond to the mail appropriately. Do I need to reply to that mail in written after uploading the requested documents ? as my immi account hasn't been updated yet and status is same as before "Received"


----------



## famy

famy said:


> Hello everyone!
> Today i received CO email requesting for documents. I applied on oct 6th with anzsco code 233311 Electrical Engineer.
> Please guide me how to respond to the mail appropriately. Do I need to reply to that mail in written after uploading the requested documents ? as my immi account hasn't been updated yet and status is same as before "Received"


And my second query

I am the main applicant and my husband and 1-year daughter are secondary. Requested documents email indicates that both applicant's Resume is required to upload but under the name of my daughter in the attachment nothing is asked. Now does it show that just resume of me and my husband needs to be uploaded ?
I have already uploaded my daughter's birth certificate, translation of birth certificate, passport and ID


----------



## famy

Manan008 said:


> 64 days passed.Application still in received status. No job verification. My company is very recognized company in Pakistan.6 of my seniors have got PR in last two years.
> I dont know why are they taking so much time. No co contact no job verification. Its a bit annoying now.
> No benefit of uploading all documents.


I guess we are facing this delay because of our nationality, we both have same anzsco code

Citing the trend overall, I was also expecting quick grant as i didn't claim for my employment points


----------



## BHPS

famy said:


> And my second query
> 
> I am the main applicant and my husband and 1-year daughter are secondary. Requested documents email indicates that both applicant's Resume is required to upload but under the name of my daughter in the attachment nothing is asked. Now does it show that just resume of me and my husband needs to be uploaded ?
> I have already uploaded my daughter's birth certificate, translation of birth certificate, passport and ID


Hello Famy,

You upload your and your partner's resume on immiaccount . once you upload these two documents, you will get information provided button, click on that and that's all done.Though email is not required but i have read somewhere in this forum that there is no harm in replying to that email. Also Nothing more is required for your daughter as CO has asked for resumes of you two only.
Hope all goes quickly well for you now.

Thanks


----------



## famy

BHPS said:


> famy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my second query
> 
> I am the main applicant and my husband and 1-year daughter are secondary. Requested documents email indicates that both applicant's Resume is required to upload but under the name of my daughter in the attachment nothing is asked. Now does it show that just resume of me and my husband needs to be uploaded ?
> I have already uploaded my daughter's birth certificate, translation of birth certificate, passport and ID
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Famy,
> 
> You upload your and your partner's resume on immiaccount . once you upload these two documents, you will get information provided button, click on that and that's all done.Though email is not required but i have read somewhere in this forum that there is no harm in replying to that email. Also Nothing more is required for your daughter as CO has asked for resumes of you two only.
> Hope all goes quickly well for you now.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply BHPS. Also I want to mention that immiacount is not updated yet. I mean it doesnt show information requested. It is still showing received as before. Should I wait for it to update? Or will it generate the button 'information provided' once I provide resumes? Please clarify


----------



## puri.abhi

Hello Friends,

I am so happy and excited to share with you all that by grace of GOD, Prayers of our Parents, Me and my wife have received grant today i.e 30/Nov/2016.

After 176 days of my visa lodgement , 334 days after process initiation, I have received the grant.

Everyone who is waiting out there , Please please save your hope and hold tight.

I pray and plead the Almighty to grant visas for all who have applied .

Thank you all friends in the forum, who has been everything to me in visa-journey.

My journey calendar below


Analyst Programmer-261311

PTE Academic:23/02/2016
PTE Scores:L/R/W/S:67/74/71/74
ACS :06/04/2016
EOI Submitted: 08/04/2016
Received Intvitation to Apply: 25/05/2016
Points Claimed for Work: 5
Total Points: 65
Agent: Yes 
Visa Lodge: 07/06/2016
Medicals:09/06/2016
PCC Applied: 08/06/2016
PCC Received: 08/06/2016
CO Contact :14/06/2016(GSM Adelaide)
Days to CO contact: 7 Days (Online Copy of PTE Scorecard for Self)
Requested Docs submitted: 15/06/2016 
Employement Verification : No(I am not aware of.)
Visa Grant: *30/Nov/2016* :first:
Contacted DIBP: Yes (Via Email on 08/09/2016)
IED: 07/06/2017
Please let me know in case anyone has any query. I am happy to help.

Regards.


----------



## jitin81

puri.abhi said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am so happy and excited to share with you all that by grace of GOD, Prayers of our Parents, Me and my wife have received grant today i.e 30/Nov/2016.
> 
> After 176 days of my visa lodgement , 334 days after process initiation, I have received the grant.
> 
> Everyone who is waiting out there , Please please save your hope and hold tight.
> 
> I pray and plead the Almighty to grant visas for all who have applied .
> 
> Thank you all friends in the forum, who has been everything to me in visa-journey.
> 
> My journey calendar below
> 
> 
> Analyst Programmer-261311
> 
> PTE Academic:23/02/2016
> PTE Scores:L/R/W/S:67/74/71/74
> ACS :06/04/2016
> EOI Submitted: 08/04/2016
> Received Intvitation to Apply: 25/05/2016
> Points Claimed for Work: 5
> Total Points: 65
> Agent: Yes
> Visa Lodge: 07/06/2016
> Medicals:09/06/2016
> PCC Applied: 08/06/2016
> PCC Received: 08/06/2016
> CO Contact :14/06/2016(GSM Adelaide)
> Days to CO contact: 7 Days (Online Copy of PTE Scorecard for Self)
> Requested Docs submitted: 15/06/2016
> Employement Verification : No(I am not aware of.)
> Visa Grant: *30/Nov/2016* :first:
> Contacted DIBP: Yes (Via Email on 08/09/2016)
> IED: 07/06/2017
> Please let me know in case anyone has any query. I am happy to help.
> 
> Regards.


Many congratulations. Wishing you a great future ahead.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## puri.abhi

jitin81 said:


> Many congratulations. Wishing you a great future ahead.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Thank you so much


----------



## sultan_azam

puri.abhi said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am so happy and excited to share with you all that by grace of GOD, Prayers of our Parents, Me and my wife have received grant today i.e 30/Nov/2016.
> 
> After 176 days of my visa lodgement , 334 days after process initiation, I have received the grant.
> 
> Everyone who is waiting out there , Please please save your hope and hold tight.
> 
> I pray and plead the Almighty to grant visas for all who have applied .
> 
> Thank you all friends in the forum, who has been everything to me in visa-journey.
> 
> My journey calendar below
> 
> 
> Analyst Programmer-261311
> 
> PTE Academic:23/02/2016
> PTE Scores:L/R/W/S:67/74/71/74
> ACS :06/04/2016
> EOI Submitted: 08/04/2016
> Received Intvitation to Apply: 25/05/2016
> Points Claimed for Work: 5
> Total Points: 65
> Agent: Yes
> Visa Lodge: 07/06/2016
> Medicals:09/06/2016
> PCC Applied: 08/06/2016
> PCC Received: 08/06/2016
> CO Contact :14/06/2016(GSM Adelaide)
> Days to CO contact: 7 Days (Online Copy of PTE Scorecard for Self)
> Requested Docs submitted: 15/06/2016
> Employement Verification : No(I am not aware of.)
> Visa Grant: *30/Nov/2016* :first:
> Contacted DIBP: Yes (Via Email on 08/09/2016)
> IED: 07/06/2017
> Please let me know in case anyone has any query. I am happy to help.
> 
> Regards.



congratulations to you and everyone who receive grant


----------



## famy

famy said:


> BHPS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> famy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my second query
> 
> I am the main applicant and my husband and 1-year daughter are secondary. Requested documents email indicates that both applicant's Resume is required to upload but under the name of my daughter in the attachment nothing is asked. Now does it show that just resume of me and my husband needs to be uploaded ?
> I have already uploaded my daughter's birth certificate, translation of birth certificate, passport and ID
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Famy,
> 
> You upload your and your partner's resume on immiaccount . once you upload these two documents, you will get information provided button, click on that and that's all done.Though email is not required but i have read somewhere in this forum that there is no harm in replying to that email. Also Nothing more is required for your daughter as CO has asked for resumes of you two only.
> Hope all goes quickly well for you now.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the reply BHPS. Also I want to mention that immiacount is not updated yet. I mean it doesnt show information requested. It is still showing received as before. Should I wait for it to update? Or will it generate the button 'information provided' once I provide resumes? Please clarify
Click to expand...

Reposting kindly someone reply


----------



## famy

famy said:


> Hello everyone!
> Today i received CO email requesting for documents. I applied on oct 6th with anzsco code 233311 Electrical Engineer.
> Please guide me how to respond to the mail appropriately. Do I need to reply to that mail in written after uploading the requested documents ? as my immi account hasn't been updated yet and status is same as before "Received"


Reposting


----------



## swathir

Glad to see a bunch of people getting their grants whose ITA date was 28th Sep.
It only makes me hope that mine is on its way too. Just a matter of time. 
#Peace
:fingerscrossed:

Occupation: Analyst Programmer
Points: 70
ITA: 28th Sep
Submitted: 20th Oct


----------



## Neyogasgas

*Multiple Invites*

Guys,

I have a question about Multiple Invites. Is it wrong to have multiple invites according to DIBP rules? 
I was on another thread with some dude screaming blue stion is this: How does having multiple invites become wrong if you're lucky?


----------



## engrchemi

maverick19 said:


> Any idea or hunch on why would DIBP not grant/ contact the applicant after the employment verification was done on October 12th?
> Had they found some adverse information wouldn't they contact sooner? Been more than a month now since employment verification was done. I want to be hopeful but every now and then I get an imaginary scary thought. Would love if anyone has an opinion on this based on past experience.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dont worry.
Its pretty normal.
They may be verifying some thing else...
Same case with my application.


----------



## BHPS

famy said:


> Thanks for the reply BHPS. Also I want to mention that immiacount is not updated yet. I mean it doesnt show information requested. It is still showing received as before. Should I wait for it to update? Or will it generate the button 'information provided' once I provide resumes? Please clarify


Famy, i heard there is delay on getting status updates on immiaccount, but in your case as you get email asking for additional documents, if so they must have written the way of replying in that email as well.
Usually we should always upload it on portal, i would suggest upload it and then wait for getting portal updated with information provided button on front panel only.

Also, in addition to uploading document , send a reply to the email stating the documents have been uploaded.

Hope it helps !
Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

Neyogasgas said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a question about Multiple Invites. Is it wrong to have multiple invites according to DIBP rules?
> I was on another thread with some dude screaming blue stion is this: How does having multiple invites become wrong if you're lucky?


multiple invites doesnt affect visa processing, however having two invites is like having two apples with you while every other person is starving to get invited. it is obvious that you will eat only one apple and throw away the other.

i think this may be the reason behind anger of that person in other thread.


----------



## lucas.wszolek

Guys,

my agent applied my EOI for 189+190. For 190 he put for all state. Therefore, I have no state preference. By doing this, I wouldn't get any advantage, right?

I asked him if he could apply multiple EOIs, one specific for NSW, and another one for VIC+189. He said he can't. I don't understand why. 

Anyway...do you think is advisable that I myself apply one EOI for one specific state? Would I have problem by doing this?


----------



## andreyx108b

lucas.wszolek said:


> Guys,
> 
> my agent applied my EOI for 189+190. For 190 he put for all state. Therefore, I have no state preference. By doing this, I wouldn't get any advantage, right?
> 
> I asked him if he could apply multiple EOIs, one specific for NSW, and another one for VIC+189. He said he can't. I don't understand why.
> 
> Anyway...do you think is advisable that I myself apply one EOI for one specific state? Would I have problem by doing this?




Get another agent. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## manisesetty_pr

kanishkster said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am glad to share the good news. Received grant for me and my spouse today.
> Many thanks to everyone on this forum for being so helpful.
> 
> I am currently employed in India and have no clue how to start the job hunt in Australia. But with so much information on this forum, I am sure I will find a way !!
> 
> Timelines are mentioned in my signature.


Hi,

Can i know have you claimed partner skills points (5)?

Thanks,
Subbu


----------



## kanishkster

manisesetty_pr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can i know have you claimed partner skills points (5)?
> 
> Thanks,
> Subbu


Hi Subbu,
No I did not claim partner's points.


----------



## lucas.wszolek

andreyx108b said:


> Get another agent.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


I would manage by myself right now. But I don't know how I can do this as he has the access to the EOI account.

Is there any way to do that? legally speaking.

Anyway...would be advisable if I make another EOI and let my agent do the work as he is doing?


----------



## kasyapster

Dear All, 

I was in Singapore on a 2 year contract job which was full time (Monday to Friday -> 9 to 6) but had to leave the job after 15 days due to family reasons.

I have contacted employer for reference letter but to my dismay they haven’t replied.

I have tried many times.

How do i put this case in form 80 and in front of CO.

Thanks


----------



## manisesetty_pr

kanishkster said:


> Hi Subbu,
> No I did not claim partner's points.


Thanks for you response.

I have lodged my visa application on 23/Nov/2016. After i submitted my application I found two issues on downloaded application form. Answers are showing "Blank" for below both Questions. 

1. Is this applicant claiming partners skills points?
--> Data as pulled from EOI as i am claiming partner points. Partner Education History, Employment History and English Language test results are showing in Downloaded form. But no Skills Assessment details (PTE - Competent level) is showing.

2. Previous travel to Australia?
--> I think i gave Yes to this Question, but showing empty .

PLEASE HELP, I AM WORRYING THAT THIS SYSTEM ISSUES MAY CAUSE ANY REJECTION? 
Note: I have uploaded all supporting documents including Partner ACS, PTE, work experience proves.


----------



## manisesetty_pr

kanishkster said:


> Hi Subbu,
> No I did not claim partner's points.


Thanks for you response.

I have lodged my visa application on 23/Nov/2016. After i submitted my application I found two issues on downloaded application form. Answers are showing "Blank" for below both Questions. 

1. Is this applicant claiming partners skills points?
--> Data as pulled from EOI as i am claiming partner points. Partner Education History, Employment History and English Language test results are showing in Downloaded form. But no Skills Assessment details (ACS Ref number) is showing.

2. Previous travel to Australia?
--> I think i gave Yes to this Question, but showing empty .

PLEASE HELP, I AM WORRYING THAT THIS SYSTEM ISSUES MAY CAUSE ANY REJECTION? 
Note: I have uploaded all supporting documents including Partner ACS, PTE, work experience proves.


----------



## ariin

puri.abhi said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am so happy and excited to share with you all that by grace of GOD, Prayers of our Parents, Me and my wife have received grant today i.e 30/Nov/2016.
> 
> After 176 days of my visa lodgement , 334 days after process initiation, I have received the grant.
> 
> Everyone who is waiting out there , Please please save your hope and hold tight.
> 
> I pray and plead the Almighty to grant visas for all who have applied .
> 
> Thank you all friends in the forum, who has been everything to me in visa-journey.
> 
> My journey calendar below
> 
> Regards.


Congrats Abhi


----------



## vanme1

Visa Category : 189
Anzso code : 261311-Analyst Programmer
ACS : Apr-2016
EOI Submitted: Apr-16
PTE : Band 7.5 each.

Hi Experts,
After waiting for almost 8 months my continued IT experience is about to turn to 12+ years in Jan-2017 which essentially means after deduction of 4 years out of it ,resultant would be 8+ years and I will be eligible for 65 points.
Now my question is:
*Do I need to file ACS again to claim* my continued experience of last job for which I got assessment done 8 months ago? Or just updating EOI for the "Till date" section of my current job will do?


----------



## kanishkster

manisesetty_pr said:


> Thanks for you response.
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 23/Nov/2016. After i submitted my application I found two issues on downloaded application form. Answers are showing "Blank" for below both Questions.
> 
> 1. Is this applicant claiming partners skills points?
> --> Data as pulled from EOI as i am claiming partner points. Partner Education History, Employment History and English Language test results are showing in Downloaded form. But no Skills Assessment details (PTE - Competent level) is showing.
> 
> 2. Previous travel to Australia?
> --> I think i gave Yes to this Question, but showing empty .
> 
> PLEASE HELP, I AM WORRYING THAT THIS SYSTEM ISSUES MAY CAUSE ANY REJECTION?
> Note: I have uploaded all supporting documents including Partner ACS, PTE, work experience proves.


I just checked my application (PDF) and the question for "Partner Skills" is not present.
For "Previous Travel to Australia", it shows NO for me.
Probably someone on the forum who has claimed partner skills, can help you better.
But yes, blank is strange !!


----------



## harinderjitf5

you can use current acs assessment. it is validfor 2 years.


vanme1 said:


> Visa Category : 189
> Anzso code : 261311-Analyst Programmer
> ACS : Apr-2016
> EOI Submitted: Apr-16
> PTE : Band 7.5 each.
> 
> Hi Experts,
> After waiting for almost 8 months my continued IT experience is about to turn to 12+ years in Jan-2017 which essentially means after deduction of 4 years out of it ,resultant would be 8+ years and I will be eligible for 65 points.
> Now my question is:
> *Do I need to file ACS again to claim* my continued experience of last job for which I got assessment done 8 months ago? Or just updating EOI for the "Till date" section of my current job will do?


----------



## sheiky

Congratulations for all who got their Grants today. Best Wishes...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shwetskapurs

Hi,

I am lodging my visa application today. Will upload all the docs tomorrow. Will get medicals done in next week and will upload the medical report in end of next week. I have two queries:
1. By when is the CO assigned usually (just an estimate) ? I want to finish uploading all docs including medicals before CO is assigned so that he can check everything in one go, and in my case, i am providing everything so there should not be any queries or need for more docs to be uploaded. 
2. I read on other threads that for system/business analyst occupation code, the EOI and the visa grant both are moving very slow. I applied under system analyst with 75 points so I got invite under 189 category within a week, but I am worried that my grant should not be delayed/slow. Any ways I can speeden it? Any idea how many days it may take on an estimate?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Congratulations to everyone who recieved grant. Good luck to everyone who are waiting for grant. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## manisesetty_pr

kanishkster said:


> I just checked my application (PDF) and the question for "Partner Skills" is not present.
> For "Previous Travel to Australia", it shows NO for me.
> Probably someone on the forum who has claimed partner skills, can help you better.
> But yes, blank is strange !!


Thank you for spending time to check with your Application again for me.
That means you did not find the question itself in your application. am i right! 
For "Previous Travel to Australia", have you selected "No" for this question so that it was showing "No" or else?


----------



## hari_it_ram

lucas.wszolek said:


> I would manage by myself right now. But I don't know how I can do this as he has the access to the EOI account.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way to do that? legally speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway...would be advisable if I make another EOI and let my agent do the work as he is doing?




Forget about what your agent did.

Just go ahead and create a new EOI. Please don't ask whether he will come to know about it. There is no way for it unless you inform him. What he already applied will be as it is. At present VIC is closed for ICT till March 2017. Please research more before you accept whatever he says.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## manisesetty_pr

Hi All,

Please let me know any one Submitted Visa Application form with Partner skills points.

Thanks,
Subbu.


----------



## Saraaa

Guys!

We got another email from CO today!!!! 

He has asked for secondary applicant's (i.e. ME) PCC. We already uploaded my PCC when we uploaded rest of the docs. Don't know why it's requested again! 

Anyways, Have re-uploaded it now!

Hope its nothing to worry about!! Don't know what they ll ask for, now. 


----------
ANZSCO Code: 261313
Points: 65
Invite: 1st Sep 2016
Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016 
CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested. 
Medicals Cleared: 26 Oct 2016 
Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant
Info provided: 30 Nov 2016


----------



## Manan008

Saraaa said:


> Guys!
> 
> 
> 
> We got another email from CO today!!!!
> 
> He has asked for secondary applicant's (i.e. ME) PCC. We already uploaded my PCC when we uploaded rest of the docs. Don't know why it's requested again!
> 
> Anyways, Have re-uploaded it now!
> 
> Hope its nothing to worry about!! Don't know what they ll ask for, now.
> 
> 
> ----------
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Points: 65
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.
> Medicals Cleared: 26 Oct 2016
> Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
> 2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant
> Info provided: 30 Nov 2016


You might have lived in two different cities. Have u submitted PCC of all the cities u have lived in ?


----------



## lucas.wszolek

hari_it_ram said:


> Forget about what your agent did.
> 
> Just go ahead and create a new EOI. Please don't ask whether he will come to know about it. There is no way for it unless you inform him. What he already applied will be as it is. At present VIC is closed for ICT till March 2017. Please research more before you accept whatever he says.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Thanks Hari.

I did a new EOI only for 190 for VIC. I will ask my agent to select only NSW ( plus 189 as it is) in the EOI he did for me


----------



## malkyfaith

Visa lodged on 28 Nov. All documents have been uploaded. How much time it takes to get the visa(189) ?
----------
ANZSCO Code: 261313
Timelines:
Skill - 261313
EOI Submitted - 189(65) - 20/Sep/2016
Invite189 - 12/Oct/2016
Visa Lodged against 189 - 28/Oct/2016
PCC done - 26/Oct/2016
Medicals Done - 6/Nov/2016
Docs Uploaded - 12/Nov/2016
Visa Grant - waiting


----------



## malkyfaith

What's the best time to land up in Australia to get the maximum job opportunities in IT sector?


----------



## malkyfaith

*whatsapp grp - visa lodge 2016*

Any whatsapp group for people who lodged Visa in 2016 and moving to Australia next year?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

It's December 1 now it's been exactly 60 days since I lodged my visa. 60 days of depression frustration and false hopes 😟

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahularora14

malkyfaith said:


> What's the best time to land up in Australia to get the maximum job opportunities in IT sector?


Hi,well any time is the best time ro land in Australia..job opportunities are same like India i.e you can get one.There are lots of online job portal u can update cv once u get ur grant.

- well at present there is no wats app grp.

- time period to get grant can be 10 days or 1 yr


----------



## famy

Co has requested to upload resume though I had already uploaded. 
Now plz guide me under which category should I attach resume .


----------



## shwetskapurs

Hi,

I initiallly submitted my EOI on 14-Aug-16, and then gave pte again and scored higher so updated my EOI on 17-Nov-16 again. Now while filling the form on immiaccount, do i give the EOI submission date as old date or the new date?


----------



## gippyz

What's everyone experience with regard to PCC?

I've been living in overseas for a bit over 10 years now. Are they likely to ask PCC from your home country?


----------



## turker

Hi all,

I am a post grad student in NSW and I am applying for permanent visa today. I have few questions and would be glad if anyone can help. 

To prove functional english level for my wife ( who works full time in TAFE), I was expecting a document from her university, but it seems it is not happening so she will take an ielts and wait for the result till 16th of december. (No PTE available unfortunately)
I actually have all the documents ready, I want to make the application and hope to get the ielts result before CO assigned so that I might get a direct grant. 
I have filled the form in immi account. Never been asked about Health Check or payment. 
Does it happen after I submit the application? 
Do I upload all documents once I submit? 
What do you think about the timing, should i do it right now or wait couple of days more? 
Do you know where I will have health check in sydney and how much it costs?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## financepil

kasyapster said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I was in Singapore on a 2 year contract job which was full time (Monday to Friday -> 9 to 6) but had to leave the job after 15 days due to family reasons.
> 
> I have contacted employer for reference letter but to my dismay they haven’t replied.
> 
> I have tried many times.
> 
> How do i put this case in form 80 and in front of CO.
> 
> Thanks


First of all, I don't think an employer would give you a reference letter for 15 days of work. If you want to put this in Form 80 you can show your contract letter as an evidence for 15 days of work. 

If you dont have a huge gap between the next job I would recommend to omit !
Let's see what others say.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

no grants today?


----------



## psheetal_12

Amritexpat said:


> Congratulations what's your job code and which team processed your application Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
> 
> Hi friend.
> My skill code is 233411 ( Electronics Engineer)
> Team Adelaide
> CO: Marlon
> Grant by: Scott
> Marlon is too strict


I too got CO Marlon
Last contact was 27-Oct no news after that


----------



## sultan_azam

shwetskapurs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I initiallly submitted my EOI on 14-Aug-16, and then gave pte again and scored higher so updated my EOI on 17-Nov-16 again. Now while filling the form on immiaccount, do i give the EOI submission date as old date or the new date?


against which EOI you have received ITA ???

what was your points on 14/08/16 and 17/11/16 ???


----------



## sultan_azam

turker said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a post grad student in NSW and I am applying for permanent visa today. I have few questions and would be glad if anyone can help.
> 
> To prove functional english level for my wife ( who works full time in TAFE), I was expecting a document from her university, but it seems it is not happening so she will take an ielts and wait for the result till 16th of december. (No PTE available unfortunately)
> I actually have all the documents ready, I want to make the application and hope to get the ielts result before CO assigned so that I might get a direct grant.
> I have filled the form in immi account. Never been asked about Health Check or payment.
> Does it happen after I submit the application?
> Do I upload all documents once I submit?
> What do you think about the timing, should i do it right now or wait couple of days more?
> Do you know where I will have health check in sydney and how much it costs?
> Thanks a lot.


1. it will ask for payment as you reach end of visa application
2. after payment of visa fees, your application will be submitted, after that generate HAP ID from "view health assessment", do health check using that HAP ID
3. upload documents after submission of visa application
4. delay submission of visa application, but please keep a check on expiry date of invitation, it is 60 days from invitation date
6. see this link for panel physician in sydney, you can do through Bupa Visa Medical Services metioned in the link 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination --- Health Examinations in Australia


----------



## tan011

Finally got grant.

Onshore 
Accountant (70 points)
Lodged: 12th October 
Co contact:Brisbane 3rd November 
Grant: 1st December 2016


----------



## shwetskapurs

I have only one eoi....initially applied on 14 aug with 65 points....and later on 17 nov same is updated with 75 points...got invite due to 75 points now....so what will be my date of submission?


----------



## sultan_azam

shwetskapurs said:


> I have only one eoi....initially applied on 14 aug with 65 points....and later on 17 nov same is updated with 75 points...got invite due to 75 points now....so what will be my date of submission?


it will be 17/11/16 as this is the date of effect


----------



## sultan_azam

tan011 said:


> Finally got grant.
> 
> Onshore
> Accountant (70 points)
> Lodged: 12th October
> Co contact:Brisbane 3rd November
> Grant: 1st December 2016


congratulations


----------



## jeyam_555

Hello guys
Happy to share that I received grant yesterday. Thanks to all and this forum to help many people like me through out the process. Wish everyone speedy grant

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

jeyam_555 said:


> Hello guys
> Happy to share that I received grant yesterday. Thanks to all and this forum to help many people like me through out the process. Wish everyone speedy grant
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


congratulations jeyam.... you have been an active member lately...

can you share your timeline....


----------



## gonnabeexpat

jeyam_555 said:


> Hello guys
> Happy to share that I received grant yesterday. Thanks to all and this forum to help many people like me through out the process. Wish everyone speedy grant
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



congratulations dude, your timeline with job code. als o at what time did you recieve the email?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Day 60, undsuccselfully completed 2 months :'(


----------



## jeyam_555

gonnabeexpat said:


> congratulations dude, your timeline with job code. als o at what time did you recieve the email?


Visa lodged on Nov 2nd
Co contact on Nov 17th
Documents provided on 21st
Grant mail at 7 am IST on 30th
Mechanical engineer occupation
Feel free to ask any questions.
Will post complete timeline tonight.
Hope you will get grant soon

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mag19

Hi Mani

After reading through your post, I downloaded my submitted application. I could see that some of the questions that I answered with YES/NO are showing as "Blank" for me as well.

Please let me know the process to communicate the same with DIBP, if you have already done so.


----------



## jeyam_555

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations jeyam.... you have been an active member lately...
> 
> can you share your timeline....


Thanks sultan, I will post detailed timeline tonight since I don't have dates in my phone. I am not expert like you to answers queries posted by fellow members lol, still learning. Appreciate your time in helping people. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mag19

manisesetty_pr said:


> Thanks for you response.
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 23/Nov/2016. After i submitted my application I found two issues on downloaded application form. Answers are showing "Blank" for below both Questions.
> 
> 1. Is this applicant claiming partners skills points?
> --> Data as pulled from EOI as i am claiming partner points. Partner Education History, Employment History and English Language test results are showing in Downloaded form. But no Skills Assessment details (PTE - Competent level) is showing.
> 
> 2. Previous travel to Australia?
> --> I think i gave Yes to this Question, but showing empty .
> 
> PLEASE HELP, I AM WORRYING THAT THIS SYSTEM ISSUES MAY CAUSE ANY REJECTION?
> Note: I have uploaded all supporting documents including Partner ACS, PTE, work experience proves.


Hi Mani

After reading through your post, I downloaded my submitted application. I could see that some of the questions that I answered with YES/NO are showing as "Blank" for me as well.

Please let me know the process to communicate the same with DIBP, if you have already done so.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

iam feeling very worried , around 11 software engineers have lodged in the first week of october of which 6 people have recieved grant , 3 people have recieved CO contact and 2 have had no contact and iam one among the 2 .  .

In the month of october, 31 people have lodged visa for software engineer occupation among which , 6 are still in lodged status, 14 people have received grant, 11 have got co contact. iam literally crying right now. :fear: out: :hurt:


----------



## roshand79

gonnabeexpat said:


> iam feeling very worried , around 11 software engineers have lodged in the first week of october of which 6 people have recieved grant , 3 people have recieved CO contact and 2 have had no contact and iam one among the 2 .  .
> 
> 
> 
> In the month of october, 31 people have lodged visa for software engineer occupation among which , 6 are still in lodged status, 14 people have received grant, 11 have got co contact. iam literally crying right now. :fear: out: :hurt:




Be positive dear.. you should be up for direct grant I think... may come anytime these next few days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

kasyapster said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I was in Singapore on a 2 year contract job which was full time (Monday to Friday -> 9 to 6) but had to leave the job after 15 days due to family reasons.
> 
> I have contacted employer for reference letter but to my dismay they haven’t replied.
> 
> I have tried many times.
> 
> How do i put this case in form 80 and in front of CO.
> 
> Thanks




If you are not claiming points for it - no need for references. Just put as is in the forms. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kasyapster

financepil said:


> First of all, I don't think an employer would give you a reference letter for 15 days of work. If you want to put this in Form 80 you can show your contract letter as an evidence for 15 days of work.
> 
> If you dont have a huge gap between the next job I would recommend to omit !
> Let's see what others say.



Thanks for your reply, I have taken a 15 days gap and joined another company.

Will not claim points for this but does CO question as why this was not used to claim marks . This was an relevant job to my job code.


----------



## kiran_antony25

tan011 said:


> Finally got grant.
> 
> Onshore
> Accountant (70 points)
> Lodged: 12th October
> Co contact:Brisbane 3rd November
> Grant: 1st December 2016


Congrats  All the very best


----------



## guru1234

jeyam_555 said:


> Visa lodged on Nov 2nd
> Co contact on Nov 17th
> Documents provided on 21st
> Grant mail at 7 am IST on 30th
> Mechanical engineer occupation
> Feel free to ask any questions.
> Will post complete timeline tonight.
> Hope you will get grant soon
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


How many points u have claim for experience..
I am mechanical engineer loged visa in 10oct


----------



## kasyapster

andreyx108b said:


> If you are not claiming points for it - no need for references. Just put as is in the forms.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Not needed to mention in FORM 80 ? or should i give all the details like company name location and job duties in FORM 80

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b

kasyapster said:


> Not needed to mention in FORM 80 ? or should i give all the details like company name location and job duties in FORM 80
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




You HAVE to mention.

CO will not ask. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## guru1234

jeyam_555 said:


> Visa lodged on Nov 2nd
> Co contact on Nov 17th
> Documents provided on 21st
> Grant mail at 7 am IST on 30th
> Mechanical engineer occupation
> Feel free to ask any questions.
> Will post complete timeline tonight.
> Hope you will get grant soon
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


any co assigned to you. please share


----------



## vikaschandra

tan011 said:


> Finally got grant.
> 
> Onshore
> Accountant (70 points)
> Lodged: 12th October
> Co contact:Brisbane 3rd November
> Grant: 1st December 2016


Congratulations mate


----------



## vikaschandra

jeyam_555 said:


> Hello guys
> Happy to share that I received grant yesterday. Thanks to all and this forum to help many people like me through out the process. Wish everyone speedy grant
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Congratulations Jeyam.


----------



## sultan_azam

lucas.wszolek said:


> I would manage by myself right now. But I don't know how I can do this as he has the access to the EOI account.
> 
> Is there any way to do that? legally speaking.
> 
> Anyway...would be advisable if I make another EOI and let my agent do the work as he is doing?


You can make a new eoi by yourself, this will be distinct

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramanjot kaur

250 days of waiting... 261313


----------



## tikki2282

ramanjot kaur said:


> 250 days of waiting... 261313




That's the sad part. DIBP should introduce some thing which can tell us at which stage our application is pending. Right now it is complete dark.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ramanjot kaur said:


> 250 days of waiting... 261313


Feeling very scared. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## guru1234

anybody asked for 956 form by CO?


----------



## guru1234

ramanjot kaur said:


> 250 days of waiting... 261313


so sad,... which anz code?


----------



## maxibawa

gonnabeexpat said:


> iam feeling very worried , around 11 software engineers have lodged in the first week of october of which 6 people have recieved grant , 3 people have recieved CO contact and 2 have had no contact and iam one among the 2 .  .
> 
> In the month of october, 31 people have lodged visa for software engineer occupation among which , 6 are still in lodged status, 14 people have received grant, 11 have got co contact. iam literally crying right now. :fear: out: :hurt:


From where can we get this information about number of people lodged visa. Any links??


----------



## Saraaa

Manan008 said:


> You might have lived in two different cities. Have u submitted PCC of all the cities u have lived in ?


No, Manan. 
I haven't lived in any other city than Islamabad for past 11 years... 
This is confusing. 
But as per this forum, sometimes they ask for already submitted docs without any apparent reason. Let's c. 

Ours & yours case was lodged almost around same time. Let's hope Dec proves good for us! (& everyone else...  )


----------



## gonnabeexpat

maxibawa said:


> From where can we get this information about number of people lodged visa. Any links??




https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189


----------



## manisesetty_pr

mag19 said:


> Hi Mani
> 
> After reading through your post, I downloaded my submitted application. I could see that some of the questions that I answered with YES/NO are showing as "Blank" for me as well.
> 
> Please let me know the process to communicate the same with DIBP, if you have already done so.


Hi Mag19,

Thank God finally I found a person who are in same boat.

It is look like very strange that showing "Blank" for some of the questions. As per my understanding "Blank" is due to software application problem, because system wont allow you to move next step until you select 'Yes or No' for all question while filling the form.

We have to fill 1023 form if we made any wrong answers in the visa form. But in our case dont know what we have to do. 

Please provide me your email id or send an test mail to <[B]SNIP[/B]>, so that we can communicate in future for further process on this issues.
*
Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

Thanks,
Subbu.


----------



## riteshgarg07

mag19 said:


> Hi Mani
> 
> After reading through your post, I downloaded my submitted application. I could see that some of the questions that I answered with YES/NO are showing as "Blank" for me as well.
> 
> Please let me know the process to communicate the same with DIBP, if you have already done so.



I too have the same issue and it might be due to the technical faults they have been facing recently. Don't worry much bcz our data shall be compared with the EOI data, which otherwise wouldn't had given us 5 points for partner skills. So just relax and wait for any activity.
:music:


----------



## manisesetty_pr

riteshgarg07 said:


> I too have the same issue and it might be due to the technical faults they have been facing recently. Don't worry much bcz our data shall be compared with the EOI data, which otherwise wouldn't had given us 5 points for partner skills. So just relax and wait for any activity.
> :music:


Hi Ritesh,

thank your for your response and it gave me some relax.
you too have same Blank for Partner skills claiming question? r u claiming partners points? Why i am worrying because of those 5 points i got invited. and i read many places we should not provide wrong information in visa application form which may cause to rejection at most.


----------



## oknee

gonnabeexpat said:


> iam feeling very worried , around 11 software engineers have lodged in the first week of october of which 6 people have recieved grant , 3 people have recieved CO contact and 2 have had no contact and iam one among the 2 .  .
> 
> In the month of october, 31 people have lodged visa for software engineer occupation among which , 6 are still in lodged status, 14 people have received grant, 11 have got co contact. iam literally crying right now. :fear: out: :hurt:


I am in the same situation , lodged 30th sept. All document frontloaded and application still at received. I am worried. Anzsco code is 234611. I have regretted uploading all , at least I would have had CO contact.


----------



## rarun_mech

Hi,
I am Arun. I am also a mechanical engineer. I lodged my visa on 09th Aug. I would like talk with u can u share ur contact details. my no 9789397803


----------



## gonnabeexpat

rarun_mech said:


> Hi,
> I am Arun. I am also a mechanical engineer. I lodged my visa on 09th Aug. I would like talk with u can u share ur contact details. my no 9789397803


Damn that's sad.  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Divya_Jain

*Next invitation 7 or 14 Dec*

Hi all,

Can someone please let know when is the next invitation round 7or 14 Dec


----------



## famy

Amritexpat said:


> Congratulations what's your job code and which team processed your application Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
> 
> Hi friend.
> My skill code is 233411 ( Electronics Engineer)
> Team Adelaide
> CO: Marlon
> Grant by: Scott
> Marlon is too strict


I also got Marlon. How's he strict?


----------



## famy

I frontloaded form 80 but have been asked to upload again. Previously I filled that with hand but now should I fill it electronically? 
I'm confused as it's clearly mentioned on the first page of the form that it should be filled with one'S own handwriting. Now what should I do ?


----------



## rarun_mech

gonnabeexpat said:


> Damn that's sad.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Most of t people r waiting ...I hope we will get from Jan onwards 

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## aditya_barca

manisesetty_pr said:


> Hi Ritesh,
> 
> thank your for your response and it gave me some relax.
> you too have same Blank for Partner skills claiming question? r u claiming partners points? Why i am worrying because of those 5 points i got invited. and i read many places we should not provide wrong information in visa application form which may cause to rejection at most.


I submitted application just now and I can see some blanks for few questions as well. Specifically: Are you claiming points for this employment, I selected 'No' for this. However it shows blank.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

rarun_mech said:


> Most of t people r waiting ...I hope we will get from Jan onwards
> 
> Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


That's nex year   

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## famy

famy said:


> I frontloaded form 80 but have been asked to upload again. Previously I filled that with hand but now should I fill it electronically?
> I'm confused as it's clearly mentioned on the first page of the form that it should be filled with one'S own handwriting. Now what should I do ?


Anyone can help ?


----------



## Sydneyboy

famy said:


> famy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I frontloaded form 80 but have been asked to upload again. Previously I filled that with hand but now should I fill it electronically?
> I'm confused as it's clearly mentioned on the first page of the form that it should be filled with one'S own handwriting. Now what should I do ?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can help ?
Click to expand...

Fill it electronically. Thats how everyone do.


----------



## arjun09

ramanjot kaur said:


> 250 days of waiting... 261313


275 days here, 261313

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

arjun09 said:


> 275 days here, 261313
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


Seeing software engineer s waiting this long for grant is genuinely scary. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## psheetal_12

famy said:


> I also got Marlon. How's he strict?



don't know about Amritexpat experience

for me he found a mistake in my Form-80(dependent) which I missed, my agent missed and the first CO also didn't notice


----------



## psheetal_12

riteshgarg07 said:


> I too have the same issue and it might be due to the technical faults they have been facing recently. Don't worry much bcz our data shall be compared with the EOI data, which otherwise wouldn't had given us 5 points for partner skills. So just relax and wait for any activity.
> :music:


I am getting login to immiacount notifications at odd timings 12:00 midnight IST, may be another problem. anybody else faced this?


----------



## justin787

gonnabeexpat said:


> Day 60, undsuccselfully completed 2 months :'(


I'm about to hit day 90  ... Oh well, I'm trying not to think about it. But it's easier said than done I guess ...


----------



## gonnabeexpat

justin787 said:


> I'm about to hit day 90  ... Oh well, I'm trying not to think about it. But it's easier said than done I guess ...


What's your job code dude ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## famy

psheetal_12 said:


> famy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also got Marlon. How's he strict?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't know about Amritexpat experience
> 
> for me he found a mistake in my Form-80(dependent) which I missed, my agent missed and the first CO also didn't notice
Click to expand...

How you find that mistake? Did he mention the mistake ? 
Actually he asked me to upload for 80 and resume again, though I already had front loaded


----------



## denizu

Hi mates,

I've just applied to EOI with Materials Engineer 233112 (60 points) - 189
Me and my wife want to move to Australia in June or July 2017. 
As soon as I get the invitation, I am going to apply to visa.
How can I achieve a faster visa result? During the application, should I provide our health reports, my wife's English result and our criminal record certificates? Or should be wait for the case officer's contact with us?

Could you advice us? We need some tips.


----------



## justin787

gonnabeexpat said:


> What's your job code dude ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


261313 Software Engineer.


----------



## Saraaa

arjun09 said:


> 275 days here, 261313
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk



That's tough! 

Did u have any contact/request from CO in this period? Or have u contacted DIBP?
Wish u luck.


----------



## Saraaa

justin787 said:


> I'm about to hit day 90  ... Oh well, I'm trying not to think about it. But it's easier said than done I guess ...



Agree!
Easier said than done! 

All the best.


----------



## kp123

67 days for me. CO contact twice.First for form 80 ,1221 and medical. Latest one for form 815 which I submitted on day 27th Nov. Wait is on .....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harinderjitf5

just upload eveyrhing before co get assinedto avoid co contact as it will make the processing fast.


denizu said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I've just applied to EOI with Materials Engineer 233112 (60 points) - 189
> Me and my wife want to move to Australia in June or July 2017.
> As soon as I get the invitation, I am going to apply to visa.
> How can I achieve a faster visa result? During the application, should I provide our health reports, my wife's English result and our criminal record certificates? Or should be wait for the case officer's contact with us?
> 
> Could you advice us? We need some tips.


----------



## anthonyadavid

*Anzsco code 351311*

Dear Friends,

I am a Chef from Mumbai, India. I am applying for Visa 189 from India to settle in Australia as a chef. Here is my Status :

IELTS results clear - 7 in all band and overall 8
Vetassess outcome successful as on 23/11/16 for ANZSCO 351311 - commercial chef

I am waiting for my result from vetassess to come by post and then planning to file EOI and in parallel apply for TRA points test.


Can some please tell me how long does EOI takes for chefs? what are my chances to get invitation? and once i get invitation how long does it take to get visa.

Also, please tell me the huddles i may have going forward.

i am really anxious and a reply would be really appreciated.

warm Regards,

anthony david


----------



## ahsan771991

My question may seem repetitive but what exactly is Immi commence mail

I applied on 2nd of November and received this mail on the 16th 

It just states the name of my case officer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasjeetK

ahsan771991 said:


> My question may seem repetitive but what exactly is Immi commence mail
> 
> I applied on 2nd of November and received this mail on the 16th
> 
> It just states the name of my case officer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It means that you are doing much better than others.. lol

Jk. Means that they have commenced assessing your case. 
Who's the case officer anyway?


------------------------------------
My Timeline : 
Skill Code : 231214 (Ship's Officer) 
Positive Skill Assessment : 22/11/2016
EOI Submitted : 22/11/2016 (65 Points)
ITA : 23/11/2016
Visa Lodged : 23/11/2016 
Documents (except Medical & PCC) Uploaded : 23/11/2016
Medical Uploaded : 25/11/2016
Indian PCC Uploaded : 29/11/2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

One more day left 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahsan771991

JasjeetK said:


> It means that you are doing much better than others.. lol
> 
> Jk. Means that they have commenced assessing your case.
> Who's the case officer anyway?
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------
> My Timeline :
> Skill Code : 231214 (Ship's Officer)
> Positive Skill Assessment : 22/11/2016
> EOI Submitted : 22/11/2016 (65 Points)
> ITA : 23/11/2016
> Visa Lodged : 23/11/2016
> Documents (except Medical & PCC) Uploaded : 23/11/2016
> Medical Uploaded : 25/11/2016
> Indian PCC Uploaded : 29/11/2016
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Chelsea GSM Adelaide 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

anthonyadavid said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am a Chef from Mumbai, India. I am applying for Visa 189 from India to settle in Australia as a chef. Here is my Status :
> 
> IELTS results clear - 7 in all band and overall 8
> Vetassess outcome successful as on 23/11/16 for ANZSCO 351311 - commercial chef
> 
> I am waiting for my result from vetassess to come by post and then planning to file EOI and in parallel apply for TRA points test.
> 
> 
> Can some please tell me how long does EOI takes for chefs? what are my chances to get invitation? and once i get invitation how long does it take to get visa.
> 
> Also, please tell me the huddles i may have going forward.
> 
> i am really anxious and a reply would be really appreciated.
> 
> warm Regards,
> 
> anthony david



EOI submission - half to one hour

waiting time for invite depends on EOI points - if you have 60 or more, you may receive ITA in next round after EOI submission

after receiving invite you will have 60 days to apply visa

hurdles - keep all documents in place, there wont be any hurdles, person who gave your referral letter should validate your claims if contacted for verification


----------



## tikki2282

ahsan771991 said:


> My question may seem repetitive but what exactly is Immi commence mail
> 
> I applied on 2nd of November and received this mail on the 16th
> 
> It just states the name of my case officer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It means that CO looked into your case and most likely no more documents are required but he/she needs time to finalize your case could be due to checks so just hang on for few more weeks.


----------



## ahsan771991

tikki2282 said:


> It means that CO looked into your case and most likely no more documents are required but he/she needs time to finalize your case could be due to checks so just hang on for few more weeks.




Thanks a lot
Yes no documentation was required 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bokembo

Dear Friends,

I am uploading documents to ImmiAccount folders.

Under Evidence Type "*Work Experience, Overseas, Evidence of*", I see two type: "*Letter/Statement - Accountant*" and "*Letter/Statement - Business/Employer*".

So can you give me examples of which documents should be uploaded to each type?

many thanks!


----------



## riteshgarg07

manisesetty_pr said:


> Hi Ritesh,
> 
> 
> 
> thank your for your response and it gave me some relax.
> 
> you too have same Blank for Partner skills claiming question? r u claiming partners points? Why i am worrying because of those 5 points i got invited. and i read many places we should not provide wrong information in visa application form which may cause to rejection at most.




Yes i too am in the exactly same position. Our EOI has all the data n if u read the front page of visa lodge after login they state various technical difficulties.. Dont worry its more about the proofs that we submit. 
So for sure Australia needs technical guys from India given the day to day technical faults they face... Keep hope...!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manisesetty_pr

riteshgarg07 said:


> Yes i too am in the exactly same position. Our EOI has all the data n if u read the front page of visa lodge after login they state various technical difficulties.. Dont worry its more about the proofs that we submit.
> So for sure Australia needs technical guys from India given the day to day technical faults they face... Keep hope...!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you are right!

Along with Blank for partner points question, I could not see my partner ACS skills details at PDF which has pulled from EOI while filling form. 

Thanks,
Subbu.


----------



## dvys

Hello All,
Today I received GRANT Email, yes it's direct grant thank you God. 
I paid visa fees on Oct 17, 2016. There was no CO Contact. I uploaded all my documents upfront. I have claimed 5 points for partner as well. Also I took two weeks time to collect and upload the documents.
I am active silent member of this forum.
I learnt a lot from this forum. Thanks to Seniors and there suggestions.
I think I have gained a lot of knowledge in this process and have decided to help others. 


Thanks


----------



## dvys

anthonyadavid said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am a Chef from Mumbai, India. I am applying for Visa 189 from India to settle in Australia as a chef. Here is my Status :
> 
> IELTS results clear - 7 in all band and overall 8
> Vetassess outcome successful as on 23/11/16 for ANZSCO 351311 - commercial chef
> 
> I am waiting for my result from vetassess to come by post and then planning to file EOI and in parallel apply for TRA points test.
> 
> 
> Can some please tell me how long does EOI takes for chefs? what are my chances to get invitation? and once i get invitation how long does it take to get visa.
> 
> Also, please tell me the huddles i may have going forward.
> 
> i am really anxious and a reply would be really appreciated.
> 
> warm Regards,
> 
> anthony david


Dear Anthony,
EOI depends on the points i.e. how many points you have and what is the cut off points for your job codeANZSCO 351311 suppose the cut of points is 60 and you are claiming 65 or 70 points than you will get an invitation immediately on next round. If you have less points that try to achieve higher points.


Thanks


----------



## dvys

Divya_Jain said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone please let know when is the next invitation round 7or 14 Dec


It's on 7th Dec. You will get an invitation email on 06 Dec 2016 by 7:00 PM as you are in India.


----------



## dvys

famy said:


> I frontloaded form 80 but have been asked to upload again. Previously I filled that with hand but now should I fill it electronically?
> I'm confused as it's clearly mentioned on the first page of the form that it should be filled with one'S own handwriting. Now what should I do ?


I also filled form 80 with hand and there was no issue. Please make sure you fill the form in CAPITAL Letters and mark the tick inside the box only. I filled the form with blue pen.


----------



## dvys

denizu said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I've just applied to EOI with Materials Engineer 233112 (60 points) - 189
> Me and my wife want to move to Australia in June or July 2017.
> As soon as I get the invitation, I am going to apply to visa.
> How can I achieve a faster visa result? During the application, should I provide our health reports, my wife's English result and our criminal record certificates? Or should be wait for the case officer's contact with us?
> 
> Could you advice us? We need some tips.


Yes you should upload health and PCC upfront. Don't wait for CO to ask. Also make sure you upload all your necessary documents


----------



## dvys

bokembo said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am uploading documents to ImmiAccount folders.
> 
> Under Evidence Type "*Work Experience, Overseas, Evidence of*", I see two type: "*Letter/Statement - Accountant*" and "*Letter/Statement - Business/Employer*".
> 
> So can you give me examples of which documents should be uploaded to each type?
> 
> many thanks!


Hi,
If you are self employed than upload CA certificate in Letter/Statement - Accountant
If you are working somewhere/self employed than upload document in Letter/Statement - Business/Employer

Thanks


----------



## jeyam_555

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Jeyam.



Thanks Vikas, here is my timeline.

PTE 28-Jun-16 - L74, R76, S87, W79
EA applied on fast track - 31-Jul-16 (MSA only, no RSA, Used IELTS score 6.5 appeared during Jan-2015)
EA Outcome - 26-Aug-16
EOI - 28-Aug-16, Mechanical Engineer - 233512
USA PCC applied - 8-Sep-16
ITA - 13-Sep-16
India PCC - 7-Oct-16
Medicals - 22-Oct-16
VISA Lodge - 2-Nov-16
Documents Uploaded - 4-Nov-16 (All documents USA PCC)
USA PCC received - 17-Nov-16
CO contact - 17-Nov-16 for USA PCC and evidence of relationship documents
Documents provided - 21-Nov-16
Grant - 30-Nov-16 :yo:


----------



## Sudipghosh9

*Truth*



Amritexpat said:


> Hello all
> I can see so many applicants panicing.
> Keep one thing in mind that DIBP nowadays checks your social networking activities too. In addition, for couples, they call and check whether you are together or not, specially at night. They interview husband and wife separetely ( phone/skype interview) and ask so many private questions ( anything). Only if all of the answers match ( wife and husband ), your application will go forward. Even if you get PR, you have almost no chance of getting job of your field. In fact Australia wants to have accountants, doctors engineers and other professionals for cleaning ang kitchen jobs to demonstrate their prosperity.


Thats correct and also they check for names starting with Amrit..if thats the case then you are gone mate! No change you are getting PR..they will hack your FB and change your name to something else..


----------



## aditya_barca

Sudipghosh9 said:


> Thats correct and also they check for names starting with Amrit..if thats the case then you are gone mate! No change you are getting PR..they will hack your FB and change your name to something else..


Sarcasm 10/10   

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## aditya_barca

Amritexpat said:


> Hello all
> I can see so many applicants panicing.
> Keep one thing in mind that DIBP nowadays checks your social networking activities too. In addition, for couples, they call and check whether you are together or not, specially at night. They interview husband and wife separetely ( phone/skype interview) and ask so many private questions ( anything). Only if all of the answers match ( wife and husband ), your application will go forward. Even if you get PR, you have almost no chance of getting job of your field. In fact Australia wants to have accountants, doctors engineers and other professionals for cleaning ang kitchen jobs to demonstrate their prosperity.


Whats with all the negativity? Why do u think we wont get jobs in our fields? Many of my friends got it.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Day 62, this is quite depressing.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sudipghosh9

*Got the Grant Now!*

Hi All,

I was a silent observer on this forum and sometimes trolled the trollers 

I would like to inform that I got my Grant today. I checked the application this morning and saw the status in the Immi account as granted and application finalized. I didnt receive any email yet but checked VEVO and could see the grant there 

I would like to thank everyone here for their insights and hoping I could help anyone from here.

Timelines

Month of September - PTE - 90 90 90 90

Month of October - ACS - ICT BA

Month of November - ITA 9th November

All documents front loaded

Dec 2 - Direct Grant

God Bless everyone!


----------



## tikki2282

Sudipghosh9 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I was a silent observer on this forum and sometimes trolled the trollers
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to inform that I got my Grant today. I checked the application this morning and saw the status in the Immi account as granted and application finalized. I didnt receive any email yet but checked VEVO and could see the grant there
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here for their insights and hoping I could help anyone from here.
> 
> 
> 
> Timelines
> 
> 
> 
> Month of September - PTE - 90 90 90 90
> 
> 
> 
> Month of October - ACS - ICT BA
> 
> 
> 
> Month of November - ITA 9th November
> 
> 
> 
> All documents front loaded
> 
> 
> 
> Dec 2 - Direct Grant
> 
> 
> 
> God Bless everyone!




Many congratulations Sudip, I also lodged the visa on 1st Oct but no clue so far. Can you share if you submitted any overseas PCC? Also what's your overall points.


----------



## sultan_azam

Congrats everyone for the grant

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sudipghosh9

*Sure*



tikki2282 said:


> Many congratulations Sudip, I also lodged the visa on 1st Oct but no clue so far. Can you share if you submitted any overseas PCC? Also what's your overall points.


I had Indian and AU PCC. ICT BA Points 70


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Feeling very sad and depressed. I also lodged on Oct 1 and there is not even a immi commencement email from them. Every day has been a disappointment so far. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

Sudipghosh9 said:


> I had Indian and AU PCC. ICT BA Points 70




Thanks and all the best.


----------



## Gullu_butt

gonnabeexpat said:


> Feeling very sad and depressed. I also lodged on Oct 1 and there is not even a immi commencement email from them. Every day has been a disappointment so far.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I have lodged my visa on 3rd July with no employment points and I have no dependant with me. Still waiting...


----------



## Sudipghosh9

tikki2282 said:


> Thanks and all the best.


Thanks mate and good luck to you too!


----------



## vikaschandra

Sudipghosh9 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was a silent observer on this forum and sometimes trolled the trollers
> 
> I would like to inform that I got my Grant today. I checked the application this morning and saw the status in the Immi account as granted and application finalized. I didnt receive any email yet but checked VEVO and could see the grant there
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here for their insights and hoping I could help anyone from here.
> 
> Timelines
> 
> Month of September - PTE - 90 90 90 90
> 
> Month of October - ACS - ICT BA
> 
> Month of November - ITA 9th November
> Get
> All documents front loaded
> 
> Dec 2 - Direct Grant
> 
> God Bless everyone!


Congratulations Mr. Ghosh good to see an ICT BA get the grant after quite some time.


----------



## puri.abhi

ariin said:


> Congrats Abhi


Thanks


----------



## niga1107

famy said:


> Hello everyone!
> Today i received CO email requesting for documents. I applied on oct 6th with anzsco code 233311 Electrical Engineer.
> Please guide me how to respond to the mail appropriately. Do I need to reply to that mail in written after uploading the requested documents ? as my immi account hasn't been updated yet and status is same as before "Received"


Hi Famy,

I am in process of getting assessment from EA. Can you kindly help me and share your assessment experience? What all documents were needed to get education assessed apart from career episodes, summary statement, CPD, degree, transcript, IELTS score?

Did you hire an agent? How many days did the assessment take? Did EA ask for any clarification?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## riteshgarg07

Amritexpat said:


> Hello all
> I can see so many applicants panicing.
> Keep one thing in mind that DIBP nowadays checks your social networking activities too. In addition, for couples, they call and check whether you are together or not, specially at night. They interview husband and wife separetely ( phone/skype interview) and ask so many private questions ( anything). Only if all of the answers match ( wife and husband ), your application will go forward. Even if you get PR, you have almost no chance of getting job of your field. In fact Australia wants to have accountants, doctors engineers and other professionals for cleaning ang kitchen jobs to demonstrate their prosperity.




Shutup....Just don't write any ******** on this forum...You hv got plenty of useless forums to write nonsense..this forum is for serious applicants...Pls dnt post such things


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick19

I will be travelling to Aus soon, I already have a tourist visa and my PR status is "assessment in progress" 
Do I need to upload any form on my immiaccount for this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZCallingUs

Congratulations to all who received their grants 
Others will receive it very soon,*Keep Calm and move on*

I have a question here-
For Indian(Hyderabad) PCC, do they ask for No Objection Certificate from current employer if we are employed? It states so in the website, but I've never seen anyone discuss about that in the forum.

Also I'm expecting an invitation by at least Jan 1st round *fingers crossed* (261313, 65 points, 25th Nov)
Can I go ahead and do my medicals and PCC right away as it may take 2-3 weeks of time.
Please advise.

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## kelynrowe2014

200+ days
This is going no where


----------



## sultan_azam

OZCallingUs said:


> Congratulations to all who received their grants
> Others will receive it very soon,*Keep Calm and move on*
> 
> I have a question here-
> For Indian(Hyderabad) PCC, do they ask for No Objection Certificate from current employer if we are employed? It states so in the website, but I've never seen anyone discuss about that in the forum.
> 
> Also I'm expecting an invitation by at least Jan 1st round *fingers crossed* (261313, 65 points, 25th Nov)
> Can I go ahead and do my medicals and PCC right away as it may take 2-3 weeks of time.
> Please advise.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


havent seen anyone being asked for No objection certificate for PCC

experts suggest to do pcc and medicals immediately after applying for 189, this affects initial entry date


----------



## guddetishiva

Congratulations to those who got their grants..


----------



## mag19

OZCallingUs said:


> Congratulations to all who received their grants
> Others will receive it very soon,*Keep Calm and move on*
> 
> I have a question here-
> For Indian(Hyderabad) PCC, do they ask for No Objection Certificate from current employer if we are employed? It states so in the website, but I've never seen anyone discuss about that in the forum.
> 
> Also I'm expecting an invitation by at least Jan 1st round *fingers crossed* (261313, 65 points, 25th Nov)
> Can I go ahead and do my medicals and PCC right away as it may take 2-3 weeks of time.
> Please advise.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


No. It is not required!

However, you will be asked to submit a written application specifying the reason for applying PCC and the country which has requested for it. You can mention it as ÏMMIGRATION TO AUSTRALIA.

If you are looking at Jan Invitation, I think you can wait on your medicals. PCC is granted on the same day if your passport address is the same as current address and police verification was already done while granting your passport. Else, it will take 2-3 weeks.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Shaivi

Lastly our wait got over...with grace of lord shiva and shakti we have got our grant today..i would like to specialy thank jai richi,pbairy,vikash chandra ...thanks evwryone in the forum for your support


----------



## gonnabeexpat

lots of grants today :eek2:. immitracker reports 9 grants. Congratulations to everyone who recieved grant. This is painful and frustraing but nothing for me :'(  :drama:


----------



## bokembo

Hi folks,

I need help regarding Medical.
I took medical examination before lodging visa.
In "*View Health Assessment*", it shows that "*Health clearance provided – no action required*"
But in Immi Home page, "*My health declarations*" still shows "*Incomplete*".

Is it normal or do I need to do something more? and which document should I upload under "*Health, Evidence of*" folder?

Thank you very much!


----------



## mag19

bokembo said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I need help regarding Medical.
> I took medical examination before lodging visa.
> In "*View Health Assessment*", it shows that "*Health clearance provided – no action required*"
> But in Immi Home page, "*My health declarations*" still shows "*Incomplete*".
> 
> Is it normal or do I need to do something more? and which document should I upload under "*Health, Evidence of*" folder?
> 
> Thank you very much!


This is a known issue (Health Declarations showing INCOMPLETE) and is displayed in the home page of immi account after you login.

It is the same for me and I have read somewhere in this forum that no action is required from our end if the status is displayed as: Health clearance provided – no action required.

Sit back and relax.


----------



## vikaschandra

Shaivi said:


> Lastly our wait got over...with grace of lord shiva and shakti we have got our grant today..i would like to specialy thank jai richi,pbairy,vikash chandra ...thanks evwryone in the forum for your support


Congratulations shaivi


----------



## bokembo

mag19 said:


> This is a known issue (Health Declarations showing INCOMPLETE) and is displayed in the home page of immi account after you login.
> 
> It is the same for me and I have read somewhere in this forum that no action is required from our end if the status is displayed as: Health clearance provided – no action required.
> 
> Sit back and relax.


Thank you so much for your quick reply!


----------



## jitin81

Shaivi said:


> Lastly our wait got over...with grace of lord shiva and shakti we have got our grant today..i would like to specialy thank jai richi,pbairy,vikash chandra ...thanks evwryone in the forum for your support


Congratulations Shaivi....It's been a long wait for you with many ups and downs. Happy for you.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

bokembo said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I need help regarding Medical.
> I took medical examination before lodging visa.
> In "*View Health Assessment*", it shows that "*Health clearance provided – no action required*"
> But in Immi Home page, "*My health declarations*" still shows "*Incomplete*".
> 
> Is it normal or do I need to do something more? and which document should I upload under "*Health, Evidence of*" folder?
> 
> Thank you very much!


you are good to go... nothing to worry about health check now


----------



## jitin81

Day 190 no news. Application status received.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonyadavid

Hey thank you very much for your reply.

i have one more query, i have successful outcome from vetassess so is it required for me to go for TRA points test.

Please help !!!


----------



## kaju

Amritexpat said:


> Hello all
> I can see so many applicants panicing.
> Keep one thing in mind that DIBP nowadays checks your social networking activities too. In addition, for couples, they call and check whether you are together or not, specially at night. They interview husband and wife separetely ( phone/skype interview) and ask so many private questions ( anything). Only if all of the answers match ( wife and husband ), your application will go forward. Even if you get PR, you have almost no chance of getting job of your field. In fact Australia wants to have accountants, doctors engineers and other professionals for cleaning ang kitchen jobs to demonstrate their prosperity.


Sometimes I really do wonder where people get their information! 

Requirements for different visas are very different. This is a thread for 189 visas, not for 100/309/801/820 Partner visas. 

With skilled visas, verification of skills and employment is necessary to protect the integrity of the program. The same goes for marriage bona-fides to stop fake marriages made just to get PR when we talk about Partner visas. But what is looked at in each visa type is not the same at all.

Australia wants skilled migrants - but it's not going to give them immediate social security benefits, subsidised housing or lay out jobs for migrants just because they want them - even Australian Citizens don't get that - they too have to work to get jobs in their field and many can't work in their own areas in times of downturns, etc. Very often it can take a long time, even for highly skilled Australian Citizens. And even for them, experience (or lack of it) is a major factor in getting employed in their desired field, just as "local" experience is for many migrants.

Remember it is NOT DIBP that chooses the levels of migration for occupations within the skilled migration program, and DIBP do not set the size of the migration program or the numbers of migrants granted visas. 

Unfortunately, the system is quite bureaucratic, and sometimes the levels for an occupation may be set, and there may then be a downturn, and so quite often there may be less employment available than when the numbers for that occupation are set. That's just due to the slow processes within Government, DIBP still has to do what it is told, until told otherwise! 

I doubt you'd find many more unemployed Dr's etc if they have the relevant accreditation here - but sometimes the requirements in Australia are higher so you may well find Dr's that can work as say a radiographer but not a specialist Dr like they used to be, until they qualify to Australian standards. 

And the notion that somehow Australia wants skilled migrants in unskilled jobs to show Australia's prosperity is patently ridiculous - most migrants do end up in jobs they are skilled at, but yes, that can take time. Sometimes, they may end up taking a different path. But you'll generally find it hard to discover many migrants who (after a settling-in period - which for some may be a few months, and for a few, maybe a couple of years) wish they hadn't come to Australia, and that in itself is perhaps the most important thing.


----------



## maverick19

kaju said:


> Sometimes I really do wonder where people get their information!
> 
> Requirements for different visas are very different. This is a thread for 189 visas, not for 100/309/801/820 Partner visas.
> 
> With skilled visas, verification of skills and employment is necessary to protect the integrity of the program. The same goes for marriage bona-fides to stop fake marriages made just to get PR when we talk about Partner visas. But what is looked at in each visa type is not the same at all.
> 
> Australia wants skilled migrants - but it's not going to give them immediate social security benefits, subsidised housing or lay out jobs for migrants just because they want them - even Australian Citizens don't get that - they too have to work to get jobs in their field and many can't work in their own areas in times of downturns, etc. Very often it can take a long time, even for highly skilled Australian Citizens. And even for them, experience (or lack of it) is a major factor in getting employed in their desired field, just as "local" experience is for many migrants.
> 
> Remember it is NOT DIBP that chooses the levels of migration for occupations within the skilled migration program, and DIBP do not set the size of the migration program or the numbers of migrants granted visas.
> 
> Unfortunately, the system is quite bureaucratic, and sometimes the levels for an occupation may be set, and there may then be a downturn, and so quite often there may be less employment available than when the numbers for that occupation are set. That's just due to the slow processes within Government, DIBP still has to do what it is told, until told otherwise!
> 
> I doubt you'd find many more unemployed Dr's etc if they have the relevant accreditation here - but sometimes the requirements in Australia are higher so you may well find Dr's that can work as say a radiographer but not a specialist Dr like they used to be, until they qualify to Australian standards.
> 
> And the notion that somehow Australia wants skilled migrants in unskilled jobs to show Australia's prosperity is patently ridiculous - most migrants do end up in jobs they are skilled at, but yes, that can take time. Sometimes, they may end up taking a different path. But you'll generally find it hard to discover many migrants who (after a settling-in period - which for some may be a few months, and for a few, maybe a couple of years) wish they hadn't come to Australia, and that in itself is perhaps the most important thing.




Love the phrase "patently ridiculous" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrisam

Brisbane CO Team - is very slow:

Guys as per the immitracker ..looks like Brisbane CO team is already in the Year end mood. Total 10 grants in last 10 days.

Regards,
Shri


----------



## farjaf

Got a contact from Skill Support asking for employment gap, Does anyone received anything like this?


----------



## peedus

gonnabeexpat said:


> lots of grants today :eek2:. immitracker reports 9 grants. Congratulations to everyone who recieved grant. This is painful and frustraing but nothing for me :'(  :drama:


Dear,
You should get withing January 1st. :llama:


----------



## BHPS

farjaf said:


> Got a contact from Skill Support asking for employment gap, Does anyone received anything like this?


Yes, We got it but you just need to reply via email with your circumstances and DIBP and its CO members would understand all.

For us, it was 1 month gap in Graduation(may) and post graduation(June) only and so being asked by CO (which was actually not even a gap- but we replied that it was summer holidays so was pretty simple). Hope not a very long journey for you now (very soon) as it's just a matter of picking your application again after your reply.


----------



## pteptepte

Hi all, big time lurkers. Me and my wife got our 189 grants yesterday. Our timeline:

23 Aug 2016: ACS positive (261312)
26 Sep 2016: PTE L83/R90/S90/W80
27 Sep 2016: EOI
12 Oct 2016: Received invitation & submitted application, front-loaded most of the documents
02 Nov 2016: CO requested more documents (GSM - Brisbane)
19 Nov 2016: Submitted requested documents
01 Dec 2016: Granted!


----------



## loks26

Hi everyone,

Small question. I have 1 year employment gap in which I was traveling and building my own travel app. I have explained this in form 80 as all gaps need to be mentioned. 

But, the main visa application picks the employment details from EOI and that gap is not mentioned there. Do I need to add the gap year explanation there as well?


----------



## franklin2

*Nov 10th applicants*

Hi expats,

Anyone here who applied on 10th NOV?I noticed non of the application lodged on the 10th has been attended to. No CO contact nor grant, Just a bit concern.


----------



## farjaf

BHPS said:


> Yes, We got it but you just need to reply via email with your circumstances and DIBP and its CO members would understand all.
> 
> For us, it was 1 month gap in Graduation(may) and post graduation(June) only and so being asked by CO (which was actually not even a gap- but we replied that it was summer holidays so was pretty simple). Hope not a very long journey for you now (very soon) as it's just a matter of picking your application again after your reply.


Thanks for your reply mate, how long it took to get the grant after responding to skill support?


----------



## BHPS

farjaf said:


> Thanks for your reply mate, how long it took to get the grant after responding to skill support?


Exactly 6 weeks. 1 monday we got query and exactly after 6 weeks we got grant.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

The week has come to an end . A temporary pause to the series of let downs. Happy weekend folks. Hope dibp keeps up the pace at which grants are give.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Srin2908

*Missed call from AHC*

Hi friends, 
I need your advice and suggestions. 
unfortunately, i missed 7 calls from AHC Delhi today, due to the fact that i missed my mobile in a store last night. when i retrieved my phone back this evening, to my surprise, AHC had called me 7 times in a span of 5 minutes. 

How do they treat and handle it? 
Will they call me back? or should i call them? or just wait ?

Any advice? 
Any experience folks?

thank you


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> The week has come to an end . A temporary pause to the series of let downs. Happy weekend folks. Hope dibp keeps up the pace at which grants are give.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Best wishes to you mate. Hope the following week you share the good news


----------



## harinderjitf5

could you share your signature ?


Srin2908 said:


> Hi friends,
> I need your advice and suggestions.
> unfortunately, i missed 7 calls from AHC Delhi today, due to the fact that i missed my mobile in a store last night. when i retrieved my phone back this evening, to my surprise, AHC had called me 7 times in a span of 5 minutes.
> 
> How do they treat and handle it?
> Will they call me back? or should i call them? or just wait ?
> 
> Any advice?
> Any experience folks?
> 
> thank you


----------



## Srin2908

harinderjitf5 said:


> could you share your signature ?




EA assessment +ve : 9th Mar 2016
EOI : 23rd Mar 2016
Invitation : 12th April 2016
Medicals MHD : 11th May
Lodged 189 VISA : 28th May 2016
1st CO contact : 6th June 2016 (Form 80, Form 1221, PCC and medicals )
Follow up medicals : 18th Aug 2016 
2nd CO contact : 9th Sep (Form 815)
Employment verification : Mid Oct 2016
AHC call missed : Missed AHC call


----------



## vikaschandra

Srin2908 said:


> Hi friends,
> I need your advice and suggestions.
> unfortunately, i missed 7 calls from AHC Delhi today, due to the fact that i missed my mobile in a store last night. when i retrieved my phone back this evening, to my surprise, AHC had called me 7 times in a span of 5 minutes.
> 
> How do they treat and handle it?
> Will they call me back? or should i call them? or just wait ?
> 
> Any advice?
> Any experience folks?
> 
> thank you


7 missed calls well that's something to worry about. Usually have seen that DIBP call back it could take some time though. Just hope and pray for the best.


----------



## Srin2908

vikaschandra said:


> 7 missed calls well that's something to worry about. Usually have seen that DIBP call back it could take some time though. Just hope and pray for the best.


thanks Vikas.. Hoping for the best. 
It's unfortunate that i missed it and i never expected this situation. 
Does this has any consequences? or they do understand the personal reasons?

thank you


----------



## vikaschandra

Srin2908 said:


> thanks Vikas.. Hoping for the best.
> It's unfortunate that i missed it and i never expected this situation.
> Does this has any consequences? or they do understand the personal reasons?
> 
> thank you


Well again it depends on the LEIO who was making calls if he/she understands or would want to understand the situation that one might be in that caused the calls to be missed. 

My personal experience I have seen both scenarios positive and negative do not want to elaborate the negaive aspect but would say that one person I know of missed the call from AHC and did happen to receive the call back after couple of weeks for verification.


----------



## tk123

BHPS said:


> Exactly 6 weeks. 1 monday we got query and exactly after 6 weeks we got grant.




i saw in the service lead times page that they trget to review the case within 6 weeks of CO contact and if everythjng is complete then they make the decison. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaivi

Thank you so much


----------



## Shaivi

vikaschandra said:


> Shaivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly our wait got over...with grace of lord shiva and shakti we have got our grant today..i would like to specialy thank jai richi,pbairy,vikash chandra ...thanks evwryone in the forum for your support
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations shaivi
Click to expand...

Thank you..thanks for your motivation in bad time


----------



## infysaxe

*immiaccount issue*



manisesetty_pr said:


> Hi Mag19,
> 
> Thank God finally I found a person who are in same boat.
> 
> It is look like very strange that showing "Blank" for some of the questions. As per my understanding "Blank" is due to software application problem, because system wont allow you to move next step until you select 'Yes or No' for all question while filling the form.
> 
> We have to fill 1023 form if we made any wrong answers in the visa form. But in our case dont know what we have to do.
> 
> Please provide me your email id or send an test mail to <[B]SNIP[/B]>, so that we can communicate in future for further process on this issues.
> *
> Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*
> 
> Thanks,
> Subbu.



I checked my application pdf now and could see that below fields are showing as blank. I remember pretty well, that when I was submitting the form, the visa application form generated that time was showing correct answers for review, which comes before making the payment but now its blank. Seems some glitch in the system.

Partner skill section : Blank, however I did not claim anything here
Employment section : Showing blank for question, is application claiming point for this employment
Previous travel to Australia : Showing blank

Also to let you know,
When I submitted my fees, receipt was generated but immiaccount was showing my application as 'ready to submit', but clicking application ID showed details application submitted and fees paid but then there was no list of documents was being shown. I raised the issue through technical contact form on immiaccount under Support section and got reply that it was due to system glitch between different systems of DIBP and sometime in midnight details got updated for my application and I was able to attach documents.

I hope all goes well with the blank details being shown also  

Please keep updated, if you have further information.


----------



## pratik.itworld

maxibawa said:


> From where can we get this information about number of people lodged visa. Any links??


I think he has got the details from myimmitracker.com
Though not everyone put their tracking details there, i am one of those. And i am one of those too who have applied on 24th Oct but havent received any update except tht bupa medical service asked for sputum test for my wife. Now i feel co wont contact me till her reports are out which means atleast next 3 months.. 

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit2016

*Awaiting for 189 Grant*

Hi All,

I have 65 points, and am waiting for 189 Australian Visa grant since 21st September 2016. I have uploaded all the documents then and since then, my status is showing is "Assessment In Progress". 

I tried calling DBIP, but they said the don't have any SLA's 

a. Is there any other way to get the status of the application?
b. What could be the reason of the delay, I have seen my friends with 65 points getting VISA grant in 3 weeks.

Please help me with above queries.

Regards,
Amit B


----------



## Sudipghosh9

franklin2 said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> Anyone here who applied on 10th NOV?I noticed non of the application lodged on the 10th has been attended to. No CO contact nor grant, Just a bit concern.


Hi Mate , I applied on 10th nov. Got my grant yesterday, Direct grant. I am onshore.


----------



## aditya_barca

infysaxe said:


> I checked my application pdf now and could see that below fields are showing as blank. I remember pretty well, that when I was submitting the form, the visa application form generated that time was showing correct answers for review, which comes before making the payment but now its blank. Seems some glitch in the system.
> 
> Partner skill section : Blank, however I did not claim anything here
> Employment section : Showing blank for question, is application claiming point for this employment
> Previous travel to Australia : Showing blank
> 
> Also to let you know,
> When I submitted my fees, receipt was generated but immiaccount was showing my application as 'ready to submit', but clicking application ID showed details application submitted and fees paid but then there was no list of documents was being shown. I raised the issue through technical contact form on immiaccount under Support section and got reply that it was due to system glitch between different systems of DIBP and sometime in midnight details got updated for my application and I was able to attach documents.
> 
> I hope all goes well with the blank details being shown also
> 
> Please keep updated, if you have further information.


I faced the issue with blanks too. But no issue with application status or attachments. Check again as planned maintenance is over now.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

dvys said:


> Hello All,
> Today I received GRANT Email, yes it's direct grant thank you God.
> I paid visa fees on Oct 17, 2016. There was no CO Contact. I uploaded all my documents upfront. I have claimed 5 points for partner as well. Also I took two weeks time to collect and upload the documents.
> I am active silent member of this forum.
> I learnt a lot from this forum. Thanks to Seniors and there suggestions.
> I think I have gained a lot of knowledge in this process and have decided to help others.
> 
> 
> Thanks




Congrats!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## manju_263111

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Hello Guys,

By God's grace, I got GRANT on 01-Dec-2017. Details in signature.

Thank you all over here in this group for all valuable discussions and clarifications. 

Cheers eace:


----------



## andreyx108b

manju_263111 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> By God's grace, I got GRANT on 01-Dec-2017. Details in signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all over here in this group for all valuable discussions and clarifications.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers eace:




Congrats!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

manju_263111 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> By God's grace, I got GRANT on 01-Dec-2017. Details in signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all over here in this group for all valuable discussions and clarifications.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers eace:




please share details of CO contact and document submitted before Grant. 

i just submitted my documents so trying to get an idea on the response time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Hello All,

I had been a silent member following the discussions on the forum. I lodged my Visa application on 30th Sept and after PCC and Medicals on CO's request on 15th Nov, I am awaiting for the outcome after updating the system on 29th Nov.

Regards 
Vijay
________________________________________
ICT Business Analyst; ANZSCO : 261111 
Points : 70 (Family of 4)
ACS Applied on : 24th Dec 2015
ACS Outcome on : 8th Jan 2016
PTE Score 87 on : June 29th (L:90; R:82; S:90; W:90) 
EOI Applied on : 11th July 2016
Visa Invitation : 3rd Aug 2016
Visa Applied : 30th Sep 2016
PCC : 4th Oct 2016
CO 1st Contact : 15th Nov 2016 (Request for Medicals)
Medicals : 22nd Nov 2016
Medicals Updated : 29th Nov 2016
Grant : Awaiting


----------



## mag19

infysaxe said:


> I checked my application pdf now and could see that below fields are showing as blank. I remember pretty well, that when I was submitting the form, the visa application form generated that time was showing correct answers for review, which comes before making the payment but now its blank. Seems some glitch in the system.
> 
> Partner skill section : Blank, however I did not claim anything here
> Employment section : Showing blank for question, is application claiming point for this employment
> Previous travel to Australia : Showing blank
> 
> Also to let you know,
> When I submitted my fees, receipt was generated but immiaccount was showing my application as 'ready to submit', but clicking application ID showed details application submitted and fees paid but then there was no list of documents was being shown. I raised the issue through technical contact form on immiaccount under Support section and got reply that it was due to system glitch between different systems of DIBP and sometime in midnight details got updated for my application and I was able to attach documents.
> 
> I hope all goes well with the blank details being shown also
> 
> Please keep updated, if you have further information.


It is the same for me as well for the points you mentioned. I guess it might be due to their maintenance.


----------



## mamdouhk

My timeline is very similar to yours, Best wishes for a speedy grant :fingerscrossed:
do you have a case on immitracker?



Maverick_VJ said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I had been a silent member following the discussions on the forum. I lodged my Visa application on 30th Sept and after PCC and Medicals on CO's request on 15th Nov, I am awaiting for the outcome after updating the system on 29th Nov.
> 
> Regards
> Vijay
> ________________________________________
> ICT Business Analyst; ANZSCO : 261111
> Points : 70 (Family of 4)
> ACS Applied on : 24th Dec 2015
> ACS Outcome on : 8th Jan 2016
> PTE Score 87 on : June 29th (L:90; R:82; S:90; W:90)
> EOI Applied on : 11th July 2016
> Visa Invitation : 3rd Aug 2016
> Visa Applied : 30th Sep 2016
> PCC : 4th Oct 2016
> CO 1st Contact : 15th Nov 2016 (Request for Medicals)
> Medicals : 22nd Nov 2016
> Medicals Updated : 29th Nov 2016
> Grant : Awaiting


----------



## tikki2282

mamdouhk said:


> My timeline is very similar to yours, Best wishes for a speedy grant :fingerscrossed:
> 
> do you have a case on immitracker?




I also have a similar timelines. ICT SA , visa lodge date: 1st Oct

No CO contact so far.
Grant: god knows


----------



## tikki2282

Maverick_VJ said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I had been a silent member following the discussions on the forum. I lodged my Visa application on 30th Sept and after PCC and Medicals on CO's request on 15th Nov, I am awaiting for the outcome after updating the system on 29th Nov.
> 
> Regards
> Vijay
> ________________________________________
> ICT Business Analyst; ANZSCO : 261111
> Points : 70 (Family of 4)
> ACS Applied on : 24th Dec 2015
> ACS Outcome on : 8th Jan 2016
> PTE Score 87 on : June 29th (L:90; R:82; S:90; W:90)
> EOI Applied on : 11th July 2016
> Visa Invitation : 3rd Aug 2016
> Visa Applied : 30th Sep 2016
> PCC : 4th Oct 2016
> CO 1st Contact : 15th Nov 2016 (Request for Medicals)
> Medicals : 22nd Nov 2016
> Medicals Updated : 29th Nov 2016
> Grant : Awaiting




Hi Maverick, I am also in the same boat. Please do keep us posted.


----------



## sherif22879

mamdouhk said:


> My timeline is very similar to yours, Best wishes for a speedy grant :fingerscrossed:
> do you have a case on immitracker?


Would you please send me a sample of the reference letter you submitted to ACS?

Also, if you can advice me who certified your documents in Egypt?!

Kind Regards,
Sherif


----------



## rohit_99129

I have just made the payment for visa submission; afterwards, having problem with uploading pdf in my visa application. Somehow it is not recognising the file as pdf, anybody else facing similar problem ?


----------



## mamdouhk

rohit_99129 said:


> I have just made the payment for visa submission; afterwards, having problem with uploading pdf in my visa application. Somehow it is not recognising the file as pdf, anybody else facing similar problem ?




Try a different browser mate .. I remember Firefox causing this issue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mamdouhk

sherif22879 said:


> Would you please send me a sample of the reference letter you submitted to ACS?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if you can advice me who certified your documents in Egypt?!
> 
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Sherif




There are a few MARA agents in sheraton cairo .. check the MARA website where you can search by location 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rohit_99129

mamdouhk said:


> Try a different browser mate .. I remember Firefox causing this issue
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I should have tried that  Thanks for pointing it. Tried on chrome, I am not getting file type error; however, still some problem in uploading files.


----------



## mekabubu

hi,

i lodge my application 6 months ago and have not got a decision yet. 2 months ago my passport expired. Should i get my passport renewed? will this delay my case even more? Will my expired passport affect my application negatively if i dont renew it? 
Thanks


----------



## peedus

mekabubu said:


> hi,
> 
> i lodge my application 6 months ago and have not got a decision yet. 2 months ago my passport expired. Should i get my passport renewed? will this delay my case even more? Will my expired passport affect my application negatively if i dont renew it?
> Thanks


If your passport has already expired,I recommend to make a new one immediately. And after getting new passport, notify DIBP immediately through immiaccount. You need to fill Form 929 Change of address and/or passport details and upload it in immiaccount. They may be waiting for it, and it may be the reason for the delay.


----------



## Beeka

*Mistake in a document*

Dear all,

After submitting my documents, I figured out that my year of birth is wrong on my marriage certificate (translate). Now I have corrected that and am not able to figure our how can I remove the uploaded document and add the new and corrected one. Any help please. 

Beeka


----------



## JasjeetK

Beeka said:


> Dear all,
> 
> 
> 
> After submitting my documents, I figured out that my year of birth is wrong on my marriage certificate (translate). Now I have corrected that and am not able to figure our how can I remove the uploaded document and add the new and corrected one. Any help please.
> 
> 
> 
> Beeka




I think you can upload the correct one and write about it in the description.. 


------------------------------------
My Timeline : 
Skill Code : 231214 (Ship's Officer) 
Positive Skill Assessment : 22/11/2016
EOI Submitted : 22/11/2016 (65 Points)
ITA : 23/11/2016
Visa Lodged : 23/11/2016 
Documents (except Medical & PCC) Uploaded : 23/11/2016
Medical Uploaded : 25/11/2016
Indian PCC Uploaded : 29/11/2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rohit_99129

Guys, Anybody is trying to submit visa application and attaching documents ? I am having trouble from yesterday in uploading documents. Yesterday it just didnt work and today morning I could upload a few documents. But afterwards again I am having upload errors. File name, or size of file type isn't the issue.


----------



## srik46

*Information Provided Button !!*

Hello Guys, 
Sub- Information Provided button in immiaccount. 
I have applied for the Skilled visa 189 on Oct 16th 2016. So my CO(Case officer) has asked me for additional info including my wife's PCC. I have submitted the other docs, except for my wife's PCC. We received her new passport 2 weeks back and also got the police verification done last week. We need to apply for the PCC but the thing is, our police verification is yet to be submitted to the passport office. So having uploaded all the other docs except for the PCC , 

*Is it ok if i click the Information Provided button without submitting all the docs )in my case the PCC)? * 

and of course, i will soon submit my wife's PCC soon but the thing is, can i click the Information Provided button without submitting all the docs?


----------



## aditya_barca

srik46 said:


> Hello Guys,
> Sub- Information Provided button in immiaccount.
> I have applied for the Skilled visa 189 on Oct 16th 2016. So my CO(Case officer) has asked me for additional info including my wife's PCC. I have submitted the other docs, except for my wife's PCC. We received her new passport 2 weeks back and also got the police verification done last week. We need to apply for the PCC but the thing is, our police verification is yet to be submitted to the passport office. So having uploaded all the other docs except for the PCC ,
> 
> *Is it ok if i click the Information Provided button without submitting all the docs )in my case the PCC)? *
> 
> and of course, i will soon submit my wife's PCC soon but the thing is, can i click the Information Provided button without submitting all the docs?


Well, u will waste your time more. You will say information provided and then co will have a look and find that your wifes pcc is still missing and then again ask u to submit it. Why not do it once when u have all. Either way u wont get grant without submitting your wifes pcc so i dont see a point in pressing 'Information provided'

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## aryulu

I suggest you to wait for all required docs, submit them at one shot and click on "Information Provided". Too many Co Contacts will delay your Visa Process, especially during the X-Mas Holiday period.




srik46 said:


> Hello Guys,
> Sub- Information Provided button in immiaccount.
> I have applied for the Skilled visa 189 on Oct 16th 2016. So my CO(Case officer) has asked me for additional info including my wife's PCC. I have submitted the other docs, except for my wife's PCC. We received her new passport 2 weeks back and also got the police verification done last week. We need to apply for the PCC but the thing is, our police verification is yet to be submitted to the passport office. So having uploaded all the other docs except for the PCC ,
> 
> *Is it ok if i click the Information Provided button without submitting all the docs )in my case the PCC)? *
> 
> and of course, i will soon submit my wife's PCC soon but the thing is, can i click the Information Provided button without submitting all the docs?


----------



## sumitn

Hi All,

I have not received an invite yet for Visa, but hopeful of getting it in December round.

I am planning to get following done in advance:
1) PCC, 
2) Medical by using[My Health Declarations (MHD)] 
3) Create an IMMI account in advance and start arranging & uploading documents.

My Query:
Since i have not received an invite yet, how do i fill up these details. In the create new application option i could not find 189/190 anywhere which i could use to create a new application. Or am i supposed to import details from EOI?

Any ideas? Please suggest.

Sumit


----------



## 2015yash

Friends,

Mark my occupation code is 261312. My total point is 65 (60+5) with NSW SS with date of effect as 28th Nov 2016. As per last year trend I am expecting the invitation anywhere around March-April 2017. As per the EOI my application also includes my wife as a dependent (I am not claiming partner points). My wife is pregnant and we are expecting a baby around June-July 2017. My concern is if I get invited say in April I can't get my wife's medical done as X-ray cant be done (or may be not advisable) on pregnant ladies. Moreover if I ask the CO (after getting the invitation) to hold my application till the baby is delivered, may be in that process I loose precious time as in Oct 2017 my total point score will decrease by 5 points because of the increase in age.

Please guide me and let me know what to do and how to handle this situation.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Linwan

It is towards the end of the year. With Xmas and New Year holidays, Visa grant rate would be slower. Hope to get update on my application before the holidays.


----------



## srik46

Hello thanks for the reply. But they have given me 28 days time and I received the request from my CO on November 9th which ends on December 6th. So that's what is worrying me.


----------



## vikaschandra

Beeka said:


> Dear all,
> 
> After submitting my documents, I figured out that my year of birth is wrong on my marriage certificate (translate). Now I have corrected that and am not able to figure our how can I remove the uploaded document and add the new and corrected one. Any help please.
> 
> Beeka


You can remove already uploaded documents. Just name the latest documents as new and upload it once again.


----------



## Jolly47

Good luck everybody ..hoping for lot of grants this week.


----------



## sudhanshu2211

Srin2908 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I need your advice and suggestions.
> 
> unfortunately, i missed 7 calls from AHC Delhi today, due to the fact that i missed my mobile in a store last night. when i retrieved my phone back this evening, to my surprise, AHC had called me 7 times in a span of 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> How do they treat and handle it?
> 
> Will they call me back? or should i call them? or just wait ?
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> Any experience folks?
> 
> 
> 
> thank you




What number did u get call from?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

And the day begins with disappointment no grant for me

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saraaa

gonnabeexpat said:


> And the day begins with disappointment no grant for me
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


The day isn't over,yet! 
All the best...


----------



## pman54

gonnabeexpat said:


> And the day begins with disappointment no grant for me
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Next invitation round is scheduled on 7th December. 2 more days to go


----------



## v_2jass

*Got Grant*

Woohooooo!!!
Got my Grant on 29th November. Just wanted to share with you guys. Thank you so much for all the guidance.


----------



## financepil

Hello Guys just wanted to share a good news with you'll I got my grant today 5TH December!!


----------



## sultan_azam

v_2jass said:


> Woohooooo!!!
> Got my Grant on 29th November. Just wanted to share with you guys. Thank you so much for all the guidance.





financepil said:


> Hello Guys just wanted to share a good news with you'll I got my grant today 5TH December!!




congratulations and all the best for journey ahead


----------



## v_2jass

Thank you so much.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

pman54 said:


> Next invitation round is scheduled on 7th December. 2 more days to go


Dude this thread is for people waiting for their decision after lodging the visa. It's been more than 60 days since I lodged my app I haven't recieved a decision yet.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rohit_99129

Anybody is trying to upload documents ? I am having tough time doing it. Would have tried some 15-20 times with a gap of few hours, only succeeded once in uploading some 4-5 documents and nothing afterwards. Seems to be some problem with the site...



rohit_99129 said:


> Guys, Anybody is trying to submit visa application and attaching documents ? I am having trouble from yesterday in uploading documents. Yesterday it just didnt work and today morning I could upload a few documents. But afterwards again I am having upload errors. File name, or size of file type isn't the issue.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

financepil said:


> Hello Guys just wanted to share a good news with you'll I got my grant today 5TH December!!


Congratulations timeline please

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

financepil said:


> Hello Guys just wanted to share a good news with you'll I got my grant today 5TH December!!




congrats!!! thats real quick!!! wow!!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turker

Hi all, 

I am not applying for points for partner. Wife has a bachelor diploma that needs translation. And a master diploma that does not. 

Do you think I still need to add bachelor diploma and its translation?


----------



## tk123

turker said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am not applying for points for partner. Wife has a bachelor diploma that needs translation. And a master diploma that does not.
> 
> Do you think I still need to add bachelor diploma and its translation?




likely, CO wont ask for these docs. My wife is MA, but CO did not request education related documents, as i did not claim points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turker

tk123 said:


> likely, CO wont ask for these docs. My wife is MA, but CO did not request education related documents, as i did not claim points.


Oh thanks. I will try my chance then. I am tired of paying for translation


----------



## Linwan

financepil said:


> Hello Guys just wanted to share a good news with you'll I got my grant today 5TH December!!


Congratulations.
I saw your signature you scheduled meds on the 3rd Dec. And today 5th Dec you got visa grant. That was super duper quick bro.


----------



## tk123

turker said:


> Oh thanks. I will try my chance then. I am tired of paying for translation




totally agreed. I also had to get a few last minute translations, a couple of which were never used 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roshand79

gonnabeexpat said:


> And the day begins with disappointment no grant for me
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Hi Bro

What are you taking the cutoff time to be ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

roshand79 said:


> Hi Bro
> 
> What are you taking the cutoff time to be ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


10am

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Linwan

v_2jass said:


> Woohooooo!!!
> Got my Grant on 29th November. Just wanted to share with you guys. Thank you so much for all the guidance.


Congratulations.
Can share your timeline.


----------



## sreejithkm

Lodged 189 Visa and waiting for further progress...

----------------------------------------------------------
Category : 261112 (Systems Analyst)
Age : 25
Experience : 15
PTE-A : 10
Education : 15
189 Lodged (70 points) : 07-Nov-16
189 Invite Received : 09-Nov-16
189 Visa Lodged : 23-Nov-2016
Indian PCC and SG COC Uploaded : 05-Dec-2016
Pending Medical Results to upload.
----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## peedus

gonnabeexpat said:


> And the day begins with disappointment no grant for me
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I had got grant email at 12:02 pm NPT.


----------



## raghesh

My wife and kid has a new passport now. Which form I need to fill to intimate the team about the change? Please note they are NON TRAVELING DEPENDENTS.


----------



## vikaschandra

raghesh said:


> My wife and kid has a new passport now. Which form I need to fill to intimate the team about the change? Please note they are NON TRAVELING DEPENDENTS.


Form 929 or use the update us link on immi account


----------



## sultan_azam

raghesh said:


> My wife and kid has a new passport now. Which form I need to fill to intimate the team about the change? Please note they are NON TRAVELING DEPENDENTS.


form 929, alternatively you can update through immiaccount also using UPDATE US tab inside immiaccount


----------



## gonnabeexpat

peedus said:


> I had got grant email at 12:02 pm NPT.


Could you please post that ist?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

gonnabeexpat said:


> Could you please post that ist?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


that will be 11:47am IST


----------



## tk123

sultan_azam said:


> that will be 11:47am IST




seems like the CO was working from home  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

tk123 said:


> seems like the CO was working from home
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i dont think so, that will 4:27 PM Australian Time


----------



## dakshch

Day 364.

Completing one year tomorrow. Still nothing


----------



## dakshch

gsbhatia55 said:


> what docs you uploaded for your employment? I was under impression that job verification causes delay. if you had uploaded everything what else could drag your case.




Pay slips. 
Income tax returns
R&R letter
Offer letter

Nothing else is left to upload.


----------



## dakshch

sm8764 said:


> Day 287 ... No response from CO ... Case still in assessment in progress ... is it just because of Accountant ?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk






Manan008 said:


> holy ****. did you try to call them ?






jitin81 said:


> Day 187.....No news. Case still in received status.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk






Gullu_butt said:


> Day 145...






gonnabeexpat said:


> Day 60, undsuccselfully completed 2 months :'(




Day 364
12 months
1 year


----------



## raghesh

sultan_azam said:


> form 929, alternatively you can update through immiaccount also using UPDATE US tab inside immiaccount


For my kids form 929, can I sign on her behalf?


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

dakshch said:


> Day 364.
> 
> Completing one year tomorrow. Still nothing


Hi bro,mine is day 262. 
Don't know how many more days I need to wait.


----------



## engr.asadbutt

Does any one came cross CO - Jamie Position Number: 60000871 ? Please share


----------



## sultan_azam

raghesh said:


> For my kids form 929, can I sign on her behalf?


Aren't you getting option to do online via "update us" ??

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## raghesh

sultan_azam said:


> Aren't you getting option to do online via "update us" ??
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Not for my kid. May be because she didn't had a passport previously.


----------



## sultan_azam

raghesh said:


> Not for my kid. May be because she didn't had a passport previously.


You sign in child's form, write signed by father on behalf of....

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

Seems like quite a few guys have received super fast grants recently. 

Good luck to everyone waiting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

This is depressing, myimmitracker reports no grants today :'(. looks like the holidays are here and the grants have already started to slow down


----------



## tk123

gonnabeexpat said:


> This is depressing, myimmitracker reports no grants today :'(. looks like the holidays are here and the grants have already started to slow down




i was checking immitracker and seems like last year, grants were issued until 24-Dec with the break only during 25-Dec to 29-Dec and then 1-Jan to 2-Jan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

srik46 said:


> Hello thanks for the reply. But they have given me 28 days time and I received the request from my CO on November 9th which ends on December 6th. So that's what is worrying me.




Send email explain the delay. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

this very depressing on the october 1st around 9 people lodged their visa and *6* of them got it . This is very saddening


----------



## tk123

gonnabeexpat said:


> this very depressing on the october 1st around 9 people lodged their visa and *6* of them got it . This is very saddening




dont dare checking timeline for financepil then   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> this very depressing on the october 1st around 9 people lodged their visa and *6* of them got it . This is very saddening




Sone cases get through quicker... Nothing to worry about. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## financepil

Dear All,

I just received my grant today and wanted to highlight a few important factors below.
This is mainly because, I had some messages coming in and thought ill write it up here so others can read too.

I started my visa process on October 10th.

- I did claim points for work experience. Yet I did not have my work experience assessed by EA.
EA only assessed my education and it came in very fast  I was 50/50 about this move but it worked.

- I'm a single applicant hence no partner related procedures/ Document.

- My first medical attempt failed due to false HBP reading. took another test and it was super high too.
Took a chance Submitted and DIBP accepted it.

- I front loaded all the documents. Work offer letter/Pay slips/Tax forms.
I did not submit any reference letters from HR or any other Co-workers.

- Other documents : Birth Certificate/High school certs/Passport/IC/ passport photo/1220/80

Thank god it took me only 9 days for the grant.
Any questions, Please let me know. I'd be happy to help out. 
I wish you'll the very best.


----------



## andreyx108b

financepil said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just received my grant today and wanted to highlight a few important factors below.
> This is mainly because, I had some messages coming in and thought ill write it up here so others can read too.
> 
> I started my visa process on October 10th.
> 
> - I did claim points for work experience. Yet I did not have my work experience assessed by EA.
> EA only assessed my education and it came in very fast  I was 50/50 about this move but it worked.
> 
> - I'm a single applicant hence no partner related procedures/ Document.
> 
> - My first medical attempt failed due to false HBP reading. took another test and it was super high too.
> Took a chance Submitted and DIBP accepted it.
> 
> - I front loaded all the documents. Work offer letter/Pay slips/Tax forms.
> I did not submit any reference letters from HR or any other Co-workers.
> 
> - Other documents : Birth Certificate/High school certs/Passport/IC/ passport photo/1220/80
> 
> Thank god it took me only 9 days for the grant.
> Any questions, Please let me know. I'd be happy to help out.
> I wish you'll the very best.




Congrats!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## engr.asadbutt

financepil said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just received my grant today and wanted to highlight a few important factors below.
> This is mainly because, I had some messages coming in and thought ill write it up here so others can read too.
> 
> I started my visa process on October 10th.
> 
> - I did claim points for work experience. Yet I did not have my work experience assessed by EA.
> EA only assessed my education and it came in very fast  I was 50/50 about this move but it worked.
> 
> - I'm a single applicant hence no partner related procedures/ Document.
> 
> - My first medical attempt failed due to false HBP reading. took another test and it was super high too.
> Took a chance Submitted and DIBP accepted it.
> 
> - I front loaded all the documents. Work offer letter/Pay slips/Tax forms.
> I did not submit any reference letters from HR or any other Co-workers.
> 
> - Other documents : Birth Certificate/High school certs/Passport/IC/ passport photo/1220/80
> 
> Thank god it took me only 9 days for the grant.
> Any questions, Please let me know. I'd be happy to help out.
> I wish you'll the very best.


Who was your CO ?


----------



## tk123

financepil said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just received my grant today and wanted to highlight a few important factors below.
> This is mainly because, I had some messages coming in and thought ill write it up here so others can read too.
> 
> I started my visa process on October 10th.
> 
> - I did claim points for work experience. Yet I did not have my work experience assessed by EA.
> EA only assessed my education and it came in very fast  I was 50/50 about this move but it worked.
> 
> - I'm a single applicant hence no partner related procedures/ Document.
> 
> - My first medical attempt failed due to false HBP reading. took another test and it was super high too.
> Took a chance Submitted and DIBP accepted it.
> 
> - I front loaded all the documents. Work offer letter/Pay slips/Tax forms.
> I did not submit any reference letters from HR or any other Co-workers.
> 
> - Other documents : Birth Certificate/High school certs/Passport/IC/ passport photo/1220/80
> 
> Thank god it took me only 9 days for the grant.
> Any questions, Please let me know. I'd be happy to help out.
> I wish you'll the very best.




Wow!!! your case would remain legendary on this forum!! ✌


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tk123 said:


> dont dare checking timeline for financepil then
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


     

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArunGM

Hi,

I had submitted PCC and medicals on 23rd Nov, the case officer is Jamie, Position Number 60000871, does any one else has the same case officer?

-A


----------



## peedus

gonnabeexpat said:


> This is depressing, myimmitracker reports no grants today :'(. looks like the holidays are here and the grants have already started to slow down


According to Myimmitracker Analytics, there was almost equal number of grants in the month of November and December last year. There had been lot of grants in November this year. Lets hope it will continue in December. You have nothing to worry as still there are lot of days for your regular processing time. ie 3 months

DIBP may also try to finalize long pending cases in this month.Hope everybody who has been waiting since many months will get grant this month.


----------



## tk123

peedus said:


> According to Myimmitracker Analytics, there was almost equal number of grants in the month of November and December last year. There had been lot of grants in November this year. Lets hope it will continue in December. You have nothing to worry as still there are lot of days for your regular processing time. ie 3 months
> 
> 
> 
> DIBP may also try to finalize long pending cases in this month.Hope everybody who has been waiting since many months will get grant this month.




the automated response i got from GSM.Allocated also mentioned that they target to review the case within 6 weeks of CO request for documents.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engr.asadbutt

CO on my case is also jamie.


----------



## srik46

Hello thanks for the reply. But they have given me 28 days time and I received the request from my CO on November 9th which ends on December 6th. So that's what is worrying me.


----------



## selvaatec

Hi All

Do anyone here has similar timeline of mine? I am trying to get some view on the assessment time.

Job code - ICT Business Analyst, 261111
Points - 70 (English-20,Age-30, Educational Qualification-15,partner-5 )
189 Visa invitation- 26 Oct 2016
Visa Lodgement-05-Nov-2016
Co Contact - 15-Nov 2016 (Asked for Indian PCC, Additional proof for relationship)
Documents Submitted - 18 Nov 2016
Status-Assessment in Progress
Grant/2nd CO? - ******

I think Received status is much better than Assessment in progress


----------



## Saraaa

engr.asadbutt said:


> CO on my case is also jamie.



We got our first CO contact for medicals & form 80 from Jamie too. (Gsm Adelaide)
However the second contact was from a diff CO. 


----------


ANZSCO Code: 261313
Points: 65
Invite: 1st Sep 2016
Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016 
CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested. 
Medicals Cleared: 26 Oct 2016 
Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant
Info provided: 30 Nov 2016


----------



## Saraaa

dakshch said:


> Day 364.
> 
> Completing one year tomorrow. Still nothing


----------



## aditya070807

Hi 
I recently applied for Singapore PCC from UK. Be prepared for a little delay in getting this certificate feom Sg Police.

You need to appeal 1st with supporting documents having ur name with dependents name. 
Once ur appeal is accepted you again apply for PCC and post your fingerprints, taken at nearest police station or attested by notary, with ack slip to PCC office in sg.
Once that reaches there and they approve and post it back its alreafy 1 month generally;.

All the best !!


----------



## aditya070807

I lodged all my CO requested documents,
Police certificates and form 80 for me and my wife, today.

Just curious how long does it take from here to get 189 (software engineer 261313) visa getting granted .


----------



## Maverick_VJ

mamdouhk said:


> My timeline is very similar to yours, Best wishes for a speedy grant :fingerscrossed:
> do you have a case on immitracker?


Yes ! I have updated my case on immitracker. Need to be patient and take on a day to day basis.


----------



## tk123

aditya070807 said:


> I lodged all my CO requested documents,
> Police certificates and form 80 for me and my wife, today.
> 
> Just curious how long does it take from here to get 189 (software engineer 261313) visa getting granted .




check your email tomorrow ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1322146

Hi everyone! 
I came across immigration's page "Allocation dates for GSM application" 
It states that the earliest date of application 189 that has been allocated to processing team is 9 October 2016. 
1. Does that mean there should be no application lodged before that date which hasn't been allocated to processing team? 
2. How often is that website updated?

It says You can use this information to determine when your application will be allocated and to ensure your application is complete and ready for assessment. I'm not quite sure how we are supposed to interpret this date to be honest, any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## munish57

MrElliot said:


> Hi everyone!
> I came across immigration's page "Allocation dates for GSM application"
> It states that the earliest date of application 189 that has been allocated to processing team is 9 October 2016.
> 1. Does that mean there should be no application lodged before that date which hasn't been allocated to processing team?
> 2. How often is that website updated?
> 
> It says You can use this information to determine when your application will be allocated and to ensure your application is complete and ready for assessment. I'm not quite sure how we are supposed to interpret this date to be honest, any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!


Its updated quite late.
but this means all 9th oct applications are allotted


----------



## Sydneyboy

Guys I updated my documents on 5th Nov and now my application is in "Routine Process". What does this mean? How long usually takes in this process?


----------



## Fanish

*189 Visa Lodge 2017 Gang*

Started new thread for 189-visa-lodge-2017-gang.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...10-189-visa-lodge-2017-gang.html#post11544706


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Fanish said:


> Started new thread for 189-visa-lodge-2017-gang.
> 
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...10-189-visa-lodge-2017-gang.html#post11544706


I don't want to post there hopefully I don't post anything in that thread .   

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ariin

financepil said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just received my grant today and wanted to highlight a few important factors below.
> This is mainly because, I had some messages coming in and thought ill write it up here so others can read too.
> 
> I started my visa process on October 10th.
> 
> - I did claim points for work experience. Yet I did not have my work experience assessed by EA.
> EA only assessed my education and it came in very fast  I was 50/50 about this move but it worked.
> 
> - I'm a single applicant hence no partner related procedures/ Document.
> 
> - My first medical attempt failed due to false HBP reading. took another test and it was super high too.
> Took a chance Submitted and DIBP accepted it.
> 
> - I front loaded all the documents. Work offer letter/Pay slips/Tax forms.
> I did not submit any reference letters from HR or any other Co-workers.
> 
> - Other documents : Birth Certificate/High school certs/Passport/IC/ passport photo/1220/80
> 
> Thank god it took me only 9 days for the grant.
> Any questions, Please let me know. I'd be happy to help out.
> I wish you'll the very best.



Congrats financepil


----------



## kikobr82

Hey guys!

Just to inform that my VISA as been granted today 5th December! wooooooot
Timelines after visa lodge are:
VISA Lodge: 20th October with documents submitted upfront(Medicals Missing)
CO Contact: 1st November (requesting medicals)
Medical Documents submitted: 17th November
VISA Granted: 5th December
eace:


----------



## Sydneyboy

Guys I updated my documents on 5th Nov and now my application is in "Routine Process". What does this mean? How long usually takes in this process?


----------



## sultan_azam

kikobr82 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Just to inform that my VISA as been granted today 5th December! wooooooot
> Timelines after visa lodge are:
> VISA Lodge: 20th October with documents submitted upfront(Medicals Missing)
> CO Contact: 1st November (requesting medicals)
> Medical Documents submitted: 17th November
> VISA Granted: 5th December
> eace:


Congratulations

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

kikobr82 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Just to inform that my VISA as been granted today 5th December! wooooooot
> 
> Timelines after visa lodge are:
> 
> VISA Lodge: 20th October with documents submitted upfront(Medicals Missing)
> 
> CO Contact: 1st November (requesting medicals)
> 
> Medical Documents submitted: 17th November
> 
> VISA Granted: 5th December
> 
> eace:




Congrats!!! 

seems like a lucky day for this thread  ... 3rd grant today!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sydneyboy

Sydneyboy said:


> Guys I updated my documents on 5th Nov and now my application is in "Routine Process". What does this mean? How long usually takes in this process?


Someone please let me know


----------



## gonnabeexpat

kikobr82 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Just to inform that my VISA as been granted today 5th December! wooooooot
> Timelines after visa lodge are:
> VISA Lodge: 20th October with documents submitted upfront(Medicals Missing)
> CO Contact: 1st November (requesting medicals)
> Medical Documents submitted: 17th November
> VISA Granted: 5th December
> eace:


What's your job code dude

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Congratulations dude 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sahilkapoor1987

For India PCC,

Should my and spouse's passport have spouse name. Now If I get passport renewed , would it cause any problem as there would be new passport number.
Spouse name will remain as it is her address will also change.

---------
Points: 70
Application - Skill Assessment 19th Oct 2016 - ANZSCO - 261312
+ve Assessment- 21st Oct 2016
PTE - 26th Nov - 73 overall (L-71,R-82,S-68,W-79)
Spouse PTE - 4th Dec - 63 overall 
EOI - Filling- 5th Dec 2016


----------



## roshand79

Sydneyboy said:


> Someone please let me know




That's a new status message I'm hearing about. Usually it would be 'received' and then 'Assessment in progress' 
Maybe after the maintenance they have added new features 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aditya070807

No
I do not think so as PCC is for individual and no connection to spouse no name not required.
Thats what logic says...but someone having exp on this situation may also contribute.


----------



## engr.asadbutt

kikobr82 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Just to inform that my VISA as been granted today 5th December! wooooooot
> Timelines after visa lodge are:
> VISA Lodge: 20th October with documents submitted upfront(Medicals Missing)
> CO Contact: 1st November (requesting medicals)
> Medical Documents submitted: 17th November
> VISA Granted: 5th December
> eace:


Congrats dear.

Can you share who is your CO ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

Sydneyboy said:


> Guys I updated my documents on 5th Nov and now my application is in "Routine Process". What does this mean? How long usually takes in this process?




Hi, is it a new status?


----------



## srik46

*Email*



andreyx108b said:


> Send email explain the delay.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Hello, 

How do i mail them ? i got a response via email, do i reply to them directly from my email account ? or is there any other means ? 

Kindly advice


----------



## Sydneyboy

tikki2282 said:


> Sydneyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys I updated my documents on 5th Nov and now my application is in "Routine Process". What does this mean? How long usually takes in this process?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, is it a new status?
Click to expand...


I guess yes


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

pras07 said:


> What occupation Nishant? Can you please post your timeline?


Hi pras07, did you get your grant?


----------



## Ebilsaa

Hello, 

Please i need your recommendation, DIBP sent an email to the HR and she is on vacation since last week the person who's working on her behalf told me she got email but she is on vacation, i contacted the HR to know what's going on but she is not answering "as she is on her vacation" !, would you please recommend what to do ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kikobr82

gonnabeexpat said:


> What's your job code dude
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)


----------



## kikobr82

engr.asadbutt said:


> Congrats dear.
> 
> Can you share who is your CO ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Anna (00004270) from Adelaide


----------



## rohit_99129

I have posted the same query a few times, but guess it is getting lost in so many others messages.

Just wanted to know if anybody is facing problem in uploading documents. I have been trying from past 3 days, several times a day. I only succeeded once where i could upload 4-5 files, afterwards it again is not working. Don't think its browser or file problems, it appears to be a problem on their site.

Please let me know, what should i do here. Is there a way for me to inform them on this problem ?


----------



## Sydneyboy

Sydneyboy said:


> I guess yes


My agent told me wrong status "Routine Processing" :shocked:

I have imported my account and the application status is "assessment in progress"

How long does it take after this state? Can anyone share his/her experience? :hug:


----------



## Bhavna1

Hi All, 

CO has requested me to submit Additional Personal Particulars (Form 1221 & CV). In which category (Document Evidence type and document type), I should submit CV. I don't see CV as an option in the list. I uploaded resume before in employment details before. But now have asked to submit CV in additional personal requirements. Please suggest. Thanks


----------



## pradeep.cspk

Hello Everyone,

For the applications with Direct Grant, will the application status directly goes from "Received" to "Granted", or is it that all applications will compulsorily go from "Received" to "In Progress" and then to "Granted" irrespective of Direct Grant?

Thanks!


----------



## 2015yash

2015yash said:


> Friends,
> 
> Mark my occupation code is 261312. My total point is 65 (60+5) with NSW SS with date of effect as 28th Nov 2016. As per last year trend I am expecting the invitation anywhere around March-April 2017. As per the EOI my application also includes my wife as a dependent (I am not claiming partner points). My wife is pregnant and we are expecting a baby around June-July 2017. My concern is if I get invited say in April I can't get my wife's medical done as X-ray cant be done (or may be not advisable) on pregnant ladies. Moreover if I ask the CO (after getting the invitation) to hold my application till the baby is delivered, may be in that process I loose precious time as in Oct 2017 my total point score will decrease by 5 points because of the increase in age.
> 
> Please guide me and let me know what to do and how to handle this situation.
> Thanks a lot.


Friends please help me. Need you input to tackle this situation. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Linwan

2015yash said:


> Friends please help me. Need you input to tackle this situation. Thanks in advance.


I think there won't be any problem. If wife is pregnant, the Doctor will indicate in the report that Xray cannot be done. In addition,you can always update DIAC on your situation when the time comes.
Maybe others have different opinion.


----------



## Linwan

Bhavna1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> CO has requested me to submit Additional Personal Particulars (Form 1221 & CV). In which category (Document Evidence type and document type), I should submit CV. I don't see CV as an option in the list. I uploaded resume before in employment details before. But now have asked to submit CV in additional personal requirements. Please suggest. Thanks


If you refer to 189 Visa document checklist, you will see CV is listed under Character requirements list. I submitted my CV in the same folder I submitted PCC, Form 80 and Form 1221.


----------



## Bhavna1

Linwan said:


> If you refer to 189 Visa document checklist, you will see CV is listed under Character requirements list. I submitted my CV in the same folder I submitted PCC, Form 80 and Form 1221.


Thanks. 

Did you attach in Evidence of Character then Others and then Put CV in the file details?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Good night everyone may today be the last day for everyone waiting for grant. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavna1

2015yash said:


> Friends please help me. Need you input to tackle this situation. Thanks in advance.


I think the points for age is calculated at the time of invitation. Once you get invite then you will get points for it. Check the points calculation sheet, they have mentioned, I remember i have read somewhere, but not 100% sure.

Lets the experts show some light on this.


----------



## Bhavna1

rohit_99129 said:


> I have posted the same query a few times, but guess it is getting lost in so many others messages.
> 
> Just wanted to know if anybody is facing problem in uploading documents. I have been trying from past 3 days, several times a day. I only succeeded once where i could upload 4-5 files, afterwards it again is not working. Don't think its browser or file problems, it appears to be a problem on their site.
> 
> Please let me know, what should i do here. Is there a way for me to inform them on this problem ?


I have just uploaded form 1221, had no problem in uploading.


----------



## andreyx108b

tk123 said:


> Wow!!! your case would remain legendary on this forum!! ✌
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Quite a few do get a quick grant. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavna1

Bhavna1 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Did you attach in Evidence of Character then Others and then Put CV in the file details?


Should i attach CV in Evidence of Character then Others and then Put CV in the file details? Because I cant see CV anywhere as an option. 

Thanks


----------



## nikhil_k

selvaatec said:


> Hi All
> 
> Do anyone here has similar timeline of mine? I am trying to get some view on the assessment time.
> 
> Job code - ICT Business Analyst, 261111
> Points - 70 (English-20,Age-30, Educational Qualification-15,partner-5 )
> 189 Visa invitation- 26 Oct 2016
> Visa Lodgement-05-Nov-2016
> Co Contact - 15-Nov 2016 (Asked for Indian PCC, Additional proof for relationship)
> Documents Submitted - 18 Nov 2016
> Status-Assessment in Progress
> Grant/2nd CO? - ******
> 
> I think Received status is much better than Assessment in progress


I lodged my application on 17th Oct and status is Received..no CO contact nothing.

Onshore Applicant on 457 Visa in Sydney from April 2016 
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
Medicals Not Done...


----------



## Jolly47

Grant letter received today at 3:16 IST for me and wife 
EOI Vic-13 April
EOI approval-20 July
Visa 190 applied- 27 July
First CO contact Lisa -9th August
Documents submitted-23rd August
Second CO Contact Ben-3 November 
Documents submitted- 4 November 
Grant -6 dec(co-Trisha)
Registered Nurse..


----------



## Gullu_butt

Jolly47 said:


> Grant letter received today at 3:16 IST for me and wife
> EOI Vic-13 April
> EOI approval-20 July
> Visa 190 applied- 27 July
> First CO contact Lisa -9th August
> Documents submitted-23rd August
> Second CO Contact Ben-3 November
> Documents submitted- 4 November
> Grant -6 dec(co-Trisha)
> Registered Nurse..


Congratz, I have applied on July too, hope to get the grant soon.


----------



## mmudassir

Bhavna1 said:


> Should i attach CV in Evidence of Character then Others and then Put CV in the file details? Because I cant see CV anywhere as an option.
> 
> Thanks


I have uploaded my Resume under Qualifications, Skills and Experience, Evidence of - [DROP DOWN] Resume.


----------



## gadhabi

I was contacted by the CO on 29-November for Medicals & Form 80. Both were cleared by me yesterday and I sent the application back (Clicked the information requested button) yesterday - 05-Dec-2016.

Currently is there any trend for dates for Grant / Next CO contact for 261313 Software Engineer?


----------



## magadh

Hi Members,

Please find below my timelines

Visa lodged - 10th July 2016 (233914 code) with 65 points 

1st CO contact - 8th Aug asking for all the documents as nothing was uploaded 

Documents uploaded on 9th Aug

Current status - Assessment in progress

Few days back I called DIBP to check on status, and they informed that my application is under "routine security checks" and they are waiting for some information. 

Could you guys please advise on what are these "routine security checks" and how much time does it take for finalisation.

Many thanks.


----------



## pras07

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Hi pras07, did you get your grant?




No not yet yaar. How about you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gullu_butt

magadh said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> Please find below my timelines
> 
> Visa lodged - 10th July 2016 (233914 code) with 65 points
> 
> 1st CO contact - 8th Aug asking for all the documents as nothing was uploaded
> 
> Documents uploaded on 9th Aug
> 
> Current status - Assessment in progress
> 
> Few days back I called DIBP to check on status, and they informed that my application is under "routine security checks" and they are waiting for some information.
> 
> Could you guys please advise on what are these "routine security checks" and how much time does it take for finalisation.
> 
> Many thanks.


They replied same thing to me that my application is under security checks and as soon as external agencies will reply they will get back to me.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

This sucks . Not today

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

magadh said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> Please find below my timelines
> 
> Visa lodged - 10th July 2016 (233914 code) with 65 points
> 
> 1st CO contact - 8th Aug asking for all the documents as nothing was uploaded
> 
> Documents uploaded on 9th Aug
> 
> Current status - Assessment in progress
> 
> Few days back I called DIBP to check on status, and they informed that my application is under "routine security checks" and they are waiting for some information.
> 
> Could you guys please advise on what are these "routine security checks" and how much time does it take for finalisation.
> 
> Many thanks.


Means God knows when it get finalised


----------



## dakshch

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Hi bro,mine is day 262.
> 
> Don't know how many more days I need to wait.




No idea mate. I completed one year today.

I always thought i'll get in 3 months. Then i thought maybe 4-5 months.
Then i thought they will clear 2015 cases before July. Then maybe in new financial year or maybe before an year ends.

But no estimate or wishing has worked. Now i don't have my fingers crossed each morning. I don't get up at 5 to check for grant notification. Just focusing on my life here.


----------



## magadh

Are "routine security checks" and "external security checks" same ?


----------



## nikhil_k

I Just called dibp about my application status and told that i have not got any CO allocation done so the agent mentioned that considerable work has been done around 7-8 pages on this application...so its in process certainly and just not "sitting there". He asked me to be patient and wait for department to contact you.
Hoping to see some movement in this month 🙏

Onshore Applicant on 457 Visa in Sydney from April 2016 
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
Medicals Not Done...


----------



## pras07

dakshch said:


> No idea mate. I completed one year today.
> 
> I always thought i'll get in 3 months. Then i thought maybe 4-5 months.
> Then i thought they will clear 2015 cases before July. Then maybe in new financial year or maybe before an year ends.
> 
> But no estimate or wishing has worked. Now i don't have my fingers crossed each morning. I don't get up at 5 to check for grant notification. Just focusing on my life here.


Seriously sad to see such progress yaar. They are clearing this year's applications and people are still waiting since 2015. 
Seriously they need to do something to fill such a huge gap. 

I am also from same occupation and I believe this occupation has some serious issues. I have not seen grants in this occupation for long time.


----------



## magadh

Gullu_butt said:


> They replied same thing to me that my application is under security checks and as soon as external agencies will reply they will get back to me.


What is your occupation code ?


----------



## selvaatec

nikhil_k said:


> I Just called dibp about my application status and told that i have not got any CO allocation done so the agent mentioned that considerable work has been done around 7-8 pages on this application...so its in process certainly and just not "sitting there". He asked me to be patient and wait for department to contact you.
> Hoping to see some movement in this month &#55357;&#56911;
> 
> Onshore Applicant on 457 Visa in Sydney from April 2016
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> Medicals Not Done...


how did you call them? Also, is it ok if my spouse called on behalf of me? She is in Australia right now


----------



## bokembo

nikhil_k said:


> I Just called dibp about my application status and told that i have not got any CO allocation done so the agent mentioned that considerable work has been done around 7-8 pages on this application...so its in process certainly and just not "sitting there". He asked me to be patient and wait for department to contact you.
> Hoping to see some movement in this month 🙏
> 
> Onshore Applicant on 457 Visa in Sydney from April 2016
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> Medicals Not Done...


Hi,

What is your application status? "Received" or "Assessment in Progress"?


----------



## sultan_azam

dakshch said:


> No idea mate. I completed one year today.
> 
> I always thought i'll get in 3 months. Then i thought maybe 4-5 months.
> Then i thought they will clear 2015 cases before July. Then maybe in new financial year or maybe before an year ends.
> 
> But no estimate or wishing has worked. *Now i don't have my fingers crossed each morning. I don't get up at 5 to check for grant notification. Just focusing on my life here.*


best thing to do


----------



## famy

I got verification call from AHC verifying just the names of dependent applicants. I'm not claiming points for experience.
I lodged on 7th Oct with all documents loaded. 
Does this call means that my application is cleared from security checks now ?
Anybody have such experience?


----------



## kp123

nikhil_k said:


> I Just called dibp about my application status and told that i have not got any CO allocation done so the agent mentioned that considerable work has been done around 7-8 pages on this application...so its in process certainly and just not "sitting there". He asked me to be patient and wait for department to contact you.
> Hoping to see some movement in this month
> 
> Onshore Applicant on 457 Visa in Sydney from April 2016
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> Medicals Not Done...




Which number did you call . What information they ask to validate before providing information.My application is processed by an agent, what reference number should I take from agent to get information from DIBP?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

famy said:


> I got verification call from AHC verifying just the names of dependent applicants. I'm not claiming points for experience.
> I lodged on 7th Oct with all documents loaded.
> Does this call means that my application is cleared from security checks now ?
> Anybody have such experience?


it cant be confirmed that all checks are complete, they may be doing some more checks in background which applicant are generally unaware of

but there is some movement in your case and that is a good reason to be glad.


----------



## sultan_azam

kp123 said:


> Which number did you call . What information they ask to validate before providing information.My application is processed by an agent, what reference number should I take from agent to get information from DIBP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


reference number is not required to be memorised, you should remember your own basic details and not goof up in case they ask you anything on phone call. 

basic details - education - start and end ; employment - start, end. last drawn salary etc


----------



## deepakjnair

Hi All,

I submitted my Visa application on Friday(2/12/2016)

Currently uploaded all the documents and medicals is scheduled on Thursday.


----------



## epicentre

Hi Guys,

I got my 189 Grant today from Brisbane office. Below is my timeline.
Long gap between Invite and Application is because I had to wait for US PCC for a long time and wanted to upload all docs upfront. 

I'd suggest anyone with US PCC requirement, to start the process for PCC as soon as they even consider applying for an Australia PR. 

261112 - Systems Analyst
ACS +ve received: 12 Aug, 2016
PTE A : L/R/S/W 90/90/90/90 - 9 Sept, 2016
*Invitation: 14-Sep-2016 (70 points)
Fees Paid and Documents uploaded upfront: 9-Nov-2016
**GRANT: 6-Dec-2016*
Location: Offshore


----------



## roshand79

epicentre said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I got my 189 Grant today from Brisbane office. Below is my timeline.
> 
> Long gap between Invite and Application is because I had to wait for US PCC for a long time and wanted to upload all docs upfront.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd suggest anyone with US PCC requirement, to start the process for PCC as soon as they even consider applying for an Australia PR.
> 
> 
> 
> 261112 - Systems Analyst
> 
> ACS +ve received: 12 Aug, 2016
> 
> PTE A : L/R/S/W 90/90/90/90 - 9 Sept, 2016
> 
> *Invitation: 14-Sep-2016 (70 points)
> 
> Fees Paid and Documents uploaded upfront: 9-Nov-2016
> 
> **GRANT: 6-Dec-2016*
> 
> Location: Offshore




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanpraustralia

Jolly47 said:


> Grant letter received today at 3:16 IST for me and wife
> EOI Vic-13 April
> EOI approval-20 July
> Visa 190 applied- 27 July
> First CO contact Lisa -9th August
> Documents submitted-23rd August
> Second CO Contact Ben-3 November
> Documents submitted- 4 November
> Grant -6 dec(co-Trisha)
> Registered Nurse..


Congratulations.. All the very best for ur future 

sent from my mobile using tapatalk pls ignore spelling errors/typos


----------



## vanpraustralia

epicentre said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my 189 Grant today from Brisbane office. Below is my timeline.
> Long gap between Invite and Application is because I had to wait for US PCC for a long time and wanted to upload all docs upfront.
> 
> I'd suggest anyone with US PCC requirement, to start the process for PCC as soon as they even consider applying for an Australia PR.
> 
> 261112 - Systems Analyst
> ACS +ve received: 12 Aug, 2016
> PTE A : L/R/S/W 90/90/90/90 - 9 Sept, 2016
> *Invitation: 14-Sep-2016 (70 points)
> Fees Paid and Documents uploaded upfront: 9-Nov-2016
> **GRANT: 6-Dec-2016*
> Location: Offshore


Congratulations... 

sent from my mobile using tapatalk pls ignore spelling errors/typos


----------



## navdeepsingh

Congratulations Buddy

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

epicentre said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I got my 189 Grant today from Brisbane office. Below is my timeline.
> 
> Long gap between Invite and Application is because I had to wait for US PCC for a long time and wanted to upload all docs upfront.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd suggest anyone with US PCC requirement, to start the process for PCC as soon as they even consider applying for an Australia PR.
> 
> 
> 
> 261112 - Systems Analyst
> 
> ACS +ve received: 12 Aug, 2016
> 
> PTE A : L/R/S/W 90/90/90/90 - 9 Sept, 2016
> 
> *Invitation: 14-Sep-2016 (70 points)
> 
> Fees Paid and Documents uploaded upfront: 9-Nov-2016
> 
> **GRANT: 6-Dec-2016*
> 
> Location: Offshore




Congrats!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane

*Evidence of relationship query*

Dear Experts,

For evidence of relationship, I have uploaded my marriage certificate issued by the local government and passport of my spouse with my name added as my spouse.
My name has been mentioned in her PCC as well.

Should this be enough?
Or some common address proof or joint account is mandatory for the CO?

My rent agreement says that the address cannot be used as evidence anywhere

Please help!!

Regards,
Brane


----------



## hello8441

2015yash said:


> Friends,
> 
> Mark my occupation code is 261312. My total point is 65 (60+5) with NSW SS with date of effect as 28th Nov 2016. As per last year trend I am expecting the invitation anywhere around March-April 2017. As per the EOI my application also includes my wife as a dependent (I am not claiming partner points). My wife is pregnant and we are expecting a baby around June-July 2017. My concern is if I get invited say in April I can't get my wife's medical done as X-ray cant be done (or may be not advisable) on pregnant ladies. Moreover if I ask the CO (after getting the invitation) to hold my application till the baby is delivered, may be in that process I loose precious time as in Oct 2017 my total point score will decrease by 5 points because of the increase in age.
> 
> Please guide me and let me know what to do and how to handle this situation.
> Thanks a lot.


Nothing to worry in ur case. u can proceed in below order.

Points are locked on the day when u receive ITA in response of submitted EOI. so dont worry if u lose age points or job etc after receiving invitation.


Once u receive ITA/invitation, just apply the visa just like normal case and upload all documents except medicals.
CO will be assigned to ur case and u will be asked for MEDICALS. 
Reply to CO that ur wife is pregnent and u will provide MEDICALs by this date.
Once ur baby is arrived, provide baby birth certificate and passport along with change in circumstances form, then CO will send u HAP ID for your new baby.
Go for medicals for complete family.
Grant.

Best of luck.


----------



## Gullu_butt

nikhil_k said:


> I Just called dibp about my application status and told that i have not got any CO allocation done so the agent mentioned that considerable work has been done around 7-8 pages on this application...so its in process certainly and just not "sitting there". He asked me to be patient and wait for department to contact you.
> Hoping to see some movement in this month 🙏
> 
> Onshore Applicant on 457 Visa in Sydney from April 2016
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> Medicals Not Done...


How did u call them, I think they have discontinued the phone support ?


----------



## pradeep.cspk

pradeep.cspk said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> For the applications with Direct Grant, will the application status directly goes from "Received" to "Granted", or is it that all applications will compulsorily go from "Received" to "In Progress" and then to "Granted" irrespective of Direct Grant?
> 
> Thanks!


Hello, 

Wanted to know info regarding the application status the way it moves for Direct Grants as posted above.

Thanks..


----------



## tk123

Gullu_butt said:


> How did u call them, I think they have discontinued the phone support ?




i think the service is limited to onshore applicants only.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

Gullu_butt said:


> How did u call them, I think they have discontinued the phone support ?


I just called on a phone number and i am certain that its a generic number. No where they ask you have applied onshore or offshore.

Onshore Applicant on 457 Visa in Sydney from April 2016 
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
Medicals Not Done...


----------



## pratik.itworld

nikhil_k said:


> I just called on a phone number and i am certain that its a generic number. No where they ask you have applied onshore or offshore.
> 
> Onshore Applicant on 457 Visa in Sydney from April 2016
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> Medicals Not Done...


Can you please share phone no.

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

pratik.itworld said:


> Can you please share phone no.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


I called on 1300 364 613 and was in queue for 30 min before i got picked up by an agent.

Onshore Applicant on 457 Visa in Sydney from April 2016 
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
Medicals Not Done...


----------



## sultan_azam

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> For evidence of relationship, I have uploaded my marriage certificate issued by the local government and passport of my spouse with my name added as my spouse.
> My name has been mentioned in her PCC as well.
> 
> Should this be enough?
> Or some common address proof or joint account is mandatory for the CO?
> 
> My rent agreement says that the address cannot be used as evidence anywhere
> 
> Please help!!
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


the documents you have given seems enough


----------



## sultan_azam

epicentre said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my 189 Grant today from Brisbane office. Below is my timeline.
> Long gap between Invite and Application is because I had to wait for US PCC for a long time and wanted to upload all docs upfront.
> 
> I'd suggest anyone with US PCC requirement, to start the process for PCC as soon as they even consider applying for an Australia PR.
> 
> 261112 - Systems Analyst
> ACS +ve received: 12 Aug, 2016
> PTE A : L/R/S/W 90/90/90/90 - 9 Sept, 2016
> *Invitation: 14-Sep-2016 (70 points)
> Fees Paid and Documents uploaded upfront: 9-Nov-2016
> **GRANT: 6-Dec-2016*
> Location: Offshore


congratulations mate


----------



## Attique

Great news for me .... A grant for me and wife after a wait of around 11 months.

For all of you my case would serve as an example to follow DIBP and be patient. I have been through almost all kinds of checks, employment verification, security checks you name it and my application went through all.

I was beginning to lose hope but today morning got the golden email. My signature has all the details about my journey.

Thank you everyone who have been helping me throughout and this forum which served as a great source of information and guidance.


----------



## engr.asadbutt

Congratulations Brother (Y)


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Attique said:


> Great news for me .... A grant for me and wife after a wait of around 11 months.
> 
> For all of you my case would serve as an example to follow DIBP and be patient. I have been through almost all kinds of checks, employment verification, security checks you name it and my application went through all.
> 
> I was beginning to lose hope but today morning got the golden email. My signature has all the details about my journey.
> 
> Thank you everyone who have been helping me throughout and this forum which served as a great source of information and guidance.


Congratulations on grant approval. Yes ! being patient and taking day after day is the best way. Cheers and all the very best.


----------



## sultan_azam

Attique said:


> Great news for me .... A grant for me and wife after a wait of around 11 months.
> 
> For all of you my case would serve as an example to follow DIBP and be patient. I have been through almost all kinds of checks, employment verification, security checks you name it and my application went through all.
> 
> I was beginning to lose hope but today morning got the golden email. My signature has all the details about my journey.
> 
> Thank you everyone who have been helping me throughout and this forum which served as a great source of information and guidance.


congratulations.... 


i wish they started reviewing applications made in 2015


----------



## BulletAK

2015yash said:


> Friends,
> 
> Mark my occupation code is 261312. My total point is 65 (60+5) with NSW SS with date of effect as 28th Nov 2016. As per last year trend I am expecting the invitation anywhere around March-April 2017. As per the EOI my application also includes my wife as a dependent (I am not claiming partner points). My wife is pregnant and we are expecting a baby around June-July 2017. My concern is if I get invited say in April I can't get my wife's medical done as X-ray cant be done (or may be not advisable) on pregnant ladies. Moreover if I ask the CO (after getting the invitation) to hold my application till the baby is delivered, may be in that process I loose precious time as in Oct 2017 my total point score will decrease by 5 points because of the increase in age.
> 
> Please guide me and let me know what to do and how to handle this situation.
> Thanks a lot.


The day you are invited, your points are locked! It doesn't matter that you turn to any age after you receive an invite. You just need to prove your points by providing evidences with your visa application.

Hope this helps!


----------



## guru1234

hi anyone got the co Kristie? may b her name start with C or K.. my agent inform me..please share


----------



## RKS20

Hi friends,

I am facing difficulty to upload documents to my application as its not accepting PDF files.
Is anyone else also facing same kind of problem and what can be other way out to attach documents.

All my files are less than 5 MB size and I am able to upload word and other kind of documents.

Thanks in advance
RKS20.


----------



## dreamcomeT

BulletAK said:


> The day you are invited, your points are locked! It doesn't matter that you turn to any age after you receive an invite. You just need to prove your points by providing evidences with your visa application.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Hi Bulet ak,

I have logged application in September for 261313 group for visa 189 at 60 points and for 190 at 65 points. Do you have any idea when will I expect invitations.

Than ks


----------



## sultan_azam

dreamcomeT said:


> Hi Bulet ak,
> 
> I have logged application in September for 261313 group for visa 189 at 60 points and for 190 at 65 points. Do you have any idea when will I expect invitations.
> 
> Than ks


60 pointers for 2613xx are waiting for 189 ITA since Dec 2015

you may get lucky with 190 though, but tough to say when!!!


----------



## bokembo

Attique said:


> Great news for me .... A grant for me and wife after a wait of around 11 months.
> 
> For all of you my case would serve as an example to follow DIBP and be patient. I have been through almost all kinds of checks, employment verification, security checks you name it and my application went through all.
> 
> I was beginning to lose hope but today morning got the golden email. My signature has all the details about my journey.
> 
> Thank you everyone who have been helping me throughout and this forum which served as a great source of information and guidance.


Congrats!!!

I see that they asked for your wife transcripts. Did you claim partner points?


----------



## BulletAK

dreamcomeT said:


> Hi Bulet ak,
> 
> I have logged application in September for 261313 group for visa 189 at 60 points and for 190 at 65 points. Do you have any idea when will I expect invitations.
> 
> Than ks


Please see the invitation trend here:

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend

_PS. Switch between the tabs!_


----------



## andreyx108b

Jolly47 said:


> Grant letter received today at 3:16 IST for me and wife
> EOI Vic-13 April
> EOI approval-20 July
> Visa 190 applied- 27 July
> First CO contact Lisa -9th August
> Documents submitted-23rd August
> Second CO Contact Ben-3 November
> Documents submitted- 4 November
> Grant -6 dec(co-Trisha)
> Registered Nurse..




Congrats!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rameshwarp

*189-assessment yrs regarding-Vetasses*

I have received my Vetasses positive report on yday. In that no.of years assessed positively is 4.5yrs. I need 5yrs to enter into the pool. I joined in new organization on may’16 and my application submitted on july’16. Assessment is done based on my application submitted on July’2016 and these 2months considered positively. Now how can I show /add my exp from August to till date. Pls help me in this regards.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Very few grants today  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Attique

bokembo said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> I see that they asked for your wife transcripts. Did you claim partner points?


Not claimed any points for partner but i said that she studied throughout her education in english (Bachelors Degree) so they asked for transcripts to prove she actually studied for 4 years


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Rameshwarp said:


> I have received my Vetasses positive report on yday. In that no.of years assessed positively is 4.5yrs. I need 5yrs to enter into the pool. I joined in new organization on may’16 and my application submitted on july’16. Assessment is done based on my application submitted on July’2016 and these 2months considered positively. Now how can I show /add my exp from August to till date. Pls help me in this regards.


To the best of my knowledge if you do not change your job and are employed with the same employer, the additional months are added up while lodging your EOI and Visa. As in my case, I had my ACS assessment done on Jan 8th 2016 it was 4yrs 9 months while I lodged my EOI in August, the additional months added up and I got 10 points for the same as I am with the same employer.

Regards

Vijay
____________________________________________________________________

ICT Business Analyst (Primary Applicant + Spouse + 2 Kids)
ANZSCO : 261111 ;
Points : 70 (Age: 25 ; PTE: 20; Edu: 15; Work Exp:10)
ACS Applied on : 24th Dec 2015
ACS Outcome on : 8th Jan 2016
PTE Score 87 on	: June 29th (L:90; R:82; S:90; W:90) 
EOI Applied on : 11th July 2016
Visa Invitation : 3rd Aug 2016
Visa Applied : 30th Sep 2016
PCC Validated : 4th Oct 2016
CO 1st Contact : 15th Nov 2016 (Request for Medicals)
Medicals : 22nd Nov 2016
Medicals Updated: 29th Nov 2016
Grant : Awaiting


----------



## holdon

220 days of Wait ................................... Dont know whats taking so long. Folks are receiving grants in mere 7 days!!!! Have'nt claimed points for employment either !!


----------



## rohit_99129

Bhavna1 said:


> I have just uploaded form 1221, had no problem in uploading.


Thanks for letting me know. For some reason it is just not working for me even now. Tried everything... different file format, doc, docx, pdf, jpg... different browser chrome, firefox... tried clearing browser cache... no luck so far... kind of frustrating


----------



## roshand79

rohit_99129 said:


> Thanks for letting me know. For some reason it is just not working for me even now. Tried everything... different file format, doc, docx, pdf, jpg... different browser chrome, firefox... tried clearing browser cache... no luck so far... kind of frustrating




Hi rohit 

Change your browser and clear the cache.

You can try chrome, it works well with chrome

Still doesn't work try with a different computer. Hopefully your ISP should not be an issue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rameshwarp

Thanks Maverick for positive opinion. i am still working for the same Employer. But need exact thing whether it will be considered or not. so that i can proceed further. i am processing for myself. To whom i need to approach for exact opinion. Many thanks


----------



## Jolly47

Thansk guys..I wish everyone get their grant before Christmas specially guys who are waiting for more than 90+ days..Waiting is very hard and frustrating too..
QUOTE=andreyx108b;11549306]


Jolly47 said:


> Grant letter received today at 3:16 IST for me and wife
> EOI Vic-13 April
> EOI approval-20 July
> Visa 190 applied- 27 July
> First CO contact Lisa -9th August
> Documents submitted-23rd August
> Second CO Contact Ben-3 November
> Documents submitted- 4 November
> Grant -6 dec(co-Trisha)
> Registered Nurse..




Congrats!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## sultan_azam

Rameshwarp said:


> Thanks Maverick for positive opinion. i am still working for the same Employer. But need exact thing whether it will be considered or not. so that i can proceed further. i am processing for myself. To whom i need to approach for exact opinion. Many thanks


what Maverick has suggested is correct, many applicants have done the same and got grant


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> Very few grants today
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Usually December is quiet. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

10 week 70 days. Application still in received status. 
On positive note i am no longer obsessed with opening mails immitracker and immiaccount after every hour.
Now i check it once daily.


----------



## sultan_azam

it seems this year's invitation and visa journey plots have been self drafted by George R R Martin... 
new and unexpected twists every day


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

pras07 said:


> No not yet yaar. How about you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not yet, and they are neither asking any more information, nor they are giving us any updates.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

dakshch said:


> No idea mate. I completed one year today.
> 
> I always thought i'll get in 3 months. Then i thought maybe 4-5 months.
> Then i thought they will clear 2015 cases before July. Then maybe in new financial year or maybe before an year ends.
> 
> But no estimate or wishing has worked. Now i don't have my fingers crossed each morning. I don't get up at 5 to check for grant notification. Just focusing on my life here.



I am also stuck up, put all the major decisions on hold.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Rameshwarp said:


> Thanks Maverick for positive opinion. i am still working for the same Employer. But need exact thing whether it will be considered or not. so that i can proceed further. i am processing for myself. To whom i need to approach for exact opinion. Many thanks


@Rameshwarp - For me it got counted as I am with the same employer, as 5 years overseas, so 10 points were considered. Now in your case as it stands @ 4 yrs 5 months you are eligible anyways for 5 points as it is above 3 years overseas and when are you planning to apply for the EOI ? It is your call either to apply now with 5 points or ensure that you wait out for 5+ years so that additional 5 crucial points come your way.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

andreyx108b said:


> Usually December is quiet.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


There goes all my hopes of getting a decision by this month     

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## khash

Manan 008 : Do we need to give PCC for each city you have stayed in last 10 years. I have stayed in Lahore for 2 years but they are saying PCC cannot be issued due to no address at CNIC ? 

Please respond ?


----------



## suhaz4

*Logged visa*

I lodged my visa on 4th December.
Final document ( Banks statement with latest salary credit) uploaded today.
I uploaded 
form 80, 1221,
passport, 
PCC, 
employment and educational certificates used for ACS.
UAE national ID copy, 
10th MARK sheet. 
PAY SLIPS and BANK STATEMENT for last 3 months.
Marriage certificate

I am trying for direct grant. 

Kindly help me if I missed anything.


----------



## sultan_azam

suhaz4 said:


> I lodged my visa on 4th December.
> Final document ( Banks statement with latest salary credit) uploaded today.
> I uploaded
> form 80, 1221,
> passport,
> PCC,
> employment and educational certificates used for ACS.
> UAE national ID copy,
> 10th MARK sheet.
> PAY SLIPS and BANK STATEMENT for last 3 months.
> Marriage certificate
> 
> I am trying for direct grant.
> 
> Kindly help me if I missed anything.


documents for spouse ???


----------



## suhaz4

sultan_azam said:


> documents for spouse ???


It is too.

PASSPORT 
BIRTH CERTIFICATE 
DEGREE CERTIFICATE
TRANSCRIPTS
MEDIUM OF INSTRUCTION CERTIFICATE ( FUNCTIONAL ENGLISH PROF.)
PCC
MARRIAGE CERTIFICATE
FOR 80, 1221


----------



## sudhanshu2211

Got grant today after 192 days... 
Had to get busy with current life and had not expected anything before end of year so in kind of shock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

sudhanshu2211 said:


> Got grant today after 192 days...
> Had to get busy with current life and had not expected anything before end of year so in kind of shock
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Many congratulations sudhanshu


----------



## tk123

sudhanshu2211 said:


> Got grant today after 192 days...
> Had to get busy with current life and had not expected anything before end of year so in kind of shock
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congrats ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hammadtahir

suhaz4 said:


> It is too.
> 
> PASSPORT
> BIRTH CERTIFICATE
> DEGREE CERTIFICATE
> TRANSCRIPTS
> MEDIUM OF INSTRUCTION CERTIFICATE ( FUNCTIONAL ENGLISH PROF.)
> PCC
> MARRIAGE CERTIFICATE
> FOR 80, 1221


Can we Get extra points for spouse functional English proof ??


----------



## sultan_azam

suhaz4 said:


> It is too.
> 
> PASSPORT
> BIRTH CERTIFICATE
> DEGREE CERTIFICATE
> TRANSCRIPTS
> MEDIUM OF INSTRUCTION CERTIFICATE ( FUNCTIONAL ENGLISH PROF.)
> PCC
> MARRIAGE CERTIFICATE
> FOR 80, 1221


good to go...

get through with medicals

all the best


----------



## sultan_azam

sudhanshu2211 said:


> Got grant today after 192 days...
> Had to get busy with current life and had not expected anything before end of year so in kind of shock
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations Sudhanshu


----------



## adinil

At wthat time you got the grant IST


sudhanshu2211 said:


> Got grant today after 192 days...
> Had to get busy with current life and had not expected anything before end of year so in kind of shock
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

hammadtahir said:


> Can we Get extra points for spouse functional English proof ??


no extra points, it is a requirement for other applicants in visa application 18 years or older at the time the application is lodged. 

if you are unable to provide then you will have to pay 2nd installment fee for visa application, that is roughly 4800 AUD


----------



## amit2016

Hi All,

I have applied for 189 Australian Visa, have submitted all the required documents on 21st September 2016, since then there is no update on my application. I have 65 Points and application is with gsm.brisbane. 

I have seen my friends with 65 points getting grant in just 20 days after uploading all the documents.

Does anyone know why is it taking so long for my application.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

amit2016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for 189 Australian Visa, have submitted all the required documents on 21st September 2016, since then there is no update on my application. I have 65 Points and application is with gsm.brisbane.
> 
> I have seen my friends with 65 points getting grant in just 20 days after uploading all the documents.
> 
> Does anyone know why is it taking so long for my application.


Welcome to the club dude. I lodged in ict 1 with 70 points no response from them till now.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hammadtahir

sultan_azam said:


> no extra points, it is a requirement for other applicants in visa application 18 years or older at the time the application is lodged.
> 
> if you are unable to provide then you will have to pay 2nd installment fee for visa application, that is roughly 4800 AUD


So how i get extra points for my spouse.
She is an Architect with 3 years of experience.
Kindly advise.

thank.


----------



## dreamsanj

sudhanshu2211 said:


> Got grant today after 192 days...
> Had to get busy with current life and had not expected anything before end of year so in kind of shock
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats brother.. hope to see some action on my application


----------



## sudhanshu2211

adinil said:


> At wthat time you got the grant IST




Received at around 2:30 pm KL time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

hammadtahir said:


> So how i get extra points for my spouse.
> She is an Architect with 3 years of experience.
> Kindly advise.
> 
> thank.


1. she needs to prove competent english ( IELTS 6 or equivalent)

2. she needs skill assessment from competent authority

3. yours and her occupation should be listed on same occupation list


----------



## BHPS

sudhanshu2211 said:


> Received at around 2:30 pm KL time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations, come out of the shock and update your signature.


----------



## rohit_99129

Bhavna1 said:


> Should i attach CV in Evidence of Character then Others and then Put CV in the file details? Because I cant see CV anywhere as an option.
> 
> Thanks



Yes, that should be fine. Can you let me know which browser you are using and its version. For me Firefox is not even allowing pdf upload, and site is behaving in very erratic way... could upload few more pdfs from chrome... but then still a lot more to be done. Quite frustrated with all this.


----------



## KunalT

Dear all, 

Happy to announce that I got the grant for me and my wife today. I have been reading this forum every day since I lodged my visa. Finally after 76 days of visa lodge received the grant today. My timeline is as below :

Job code: 221111 (Accountant) 
Points break up:
Education 15
Age 25
Language 20 (PTE) 
Work experience 15
Offshore candidate 
Visa lodge 21/09/2016
CO contact 13/10/2016
Asked for Form 80, PTE scores to be sent to DIPB, additional employment documents 
Documents attached /uploaded 25/10/2016
Visa grant 06/12/2016


----------



## aditya070807

I have brisbane co assigned to be.
Looking at cases done at Brisbane on immitracker website i see that Brisbane team takes more time than Adelade team.

How true is this assumption


----------



## bharathi.ra02

*Case Officer assignment*

I lodged my application on July 18th 2016 But the case officer is not yet assigned,the status of the application still shows as Received.
I have uploaded all the docs and finished my medicals.
I got married recently ,have uploaded docs of my husband as well except his PCC and medicals.
1.How long does it take for a Case Officer to be Assigned.
2.Now that I have added my husband as well (Dependent) how do we make payment for the Spouse?Do not see any links
3.Can my husband get PCC and medicals done before CO assignment? 
4.What should be the reference ID for my husband to get his medicals done?
5.Can we get an update on the status of the application via email?Does anyone have the email id?


----------



## peteranand.shah

bharathi.ra02 said:


> I lodged my application on July 18th 2016 But the case officer is not yet assigned,the status of the application still shows as Received.
> I have uploaded all the docs and finished my medicals.
> I got married recently ,have uploaded docs of my husband as well except his PCC and medicals.
> 1.How long does it take for a Case Officer to be Assigned.
> 2.Now that I have added my husband as well (Dependent) how do we make payment for the Spouse?Do not see any links
> 3.Can my husband get PCC and medicals done before CO assignment?
> 4.What should be the reference ID for my husband to get his medicals done?
> 5.Can we get an update on the status of the application via email?Does anyone have the email id?



Hi Bharathi

1. It should not take this long I believe. After all, they are not doing us a free service. They are charging an hefty fee. I strongly suggest you to contact them: https://www.facebook.com/DIBPAustralia/?fref=ts . If I were in your place, I would have contacted them after 3 months from visa lodge date itself. 
2. I am not entirely sure about this. In my case, I had added my wife's detail from the very beginning (right from the EOI stage). When I lodged the visa I paid the fee for both of us.
3. Yes, you can go ahead and get them ready. Again, please contact them directly if you do not get response from this forum.
4. No sure of this
5. Not sure


----------



## mrinal.raob

Hello Expats,
I did not find a right forum to post this question so posting it here,please help me,
I have work experience from 2010 to now,
When i did skill assessment,ACS acknowledged the work timeline but mentioned skill would be considered from 2012 to current date.
While lodging eoi , since it asked about employment details, i went on filling the employment details from 2010 to current date and did not realize i have to give the Acs mentioned dates.
Hence i got 75 points and got invitation and i applied for visa.
I got my first co contact asking to send pte scores securely and for medicals and hence its been 36 days.
Now my friend made me realize about considering only Acs dates,so if we go by that i would get only 70 points.
I am really worried what would happen,Can any one with experience let me know,or help me with what i can do at this stage?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

So depressed when will this wait come to an end. All I want is a decision  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rameshwarp

I will wait till January'17 as i am going to complete another 6 months with the same employer & will get another 5 points. once again thanks for the valuable suggestions. wishing you all the very best.


----------



## peedus

mrinal.raob said:


> Hello Expats,
> I did not find a right forum to post this question so posting it here,please help me,
> I have work experience from 2010 to now,
> When i did skill assessment,ACS acknowledged the work timeline but mentioned skill would be considered from 2012 to current date.
> While lodging eoi , since it asked about employment details, i went on filling the employment details from 2010 to current date and did not realize i have to give the Acs mentioned dates.
> Hence i got 75 points and got invitation and i applied for visa.
> I got my first co contact asking to send pte scores securely and for medicals and hence its been 36 days.
> Now my friend made me realize about considering only Acs dates,so if we go by that i would get only 70 points.
> I am really worried what would happen,Can any one with experience let me know,or help me with what i can do at this stage?


Please have a look in these posts. If CO finds out that you have made a mistake, he/she may intimate you and asks your permission to reduce points claimed. Even after the points being reduced, you still would have been invited. So I think it would not seriously impact your application. I advice you to PM the expats who were in same situation as yours for confirmation.


----------



## sultan_azam

mrinal.raob said:


> Hello Expats,
> I did not find a right forum to post this question so posting it here,please help me,
> I have work experience from 2010 to now,
> When i did skill assessment,ACS acknowledged the work timeline but mentioned skill would be considered from 2012 to current date.
> While lodging eoi , since it asked about employment details, i went on filling the employment details from 2010 to current date and did not realize i have to give the Acs mentioned dates.
> Hence i got 75 points and got invitation and i applied for visa.
> I got my first co contact asking to send pte scores securely and for medicals and hence its been 36 days.
> Now my friend made me realize about considering only Acs dates,so if we go by that i would get only 70 points.
> I am really worried what would happen,Can any one with experience let me know,or help me with what i can do at this stage?


sometimes DIBP understands this as an innocent mistake, they write to applicant regarding this and informing reduction in points. after points reduction if you stand eligible for PR (i.e. more then 60 points) then they will process your case ahead. they will take your consent before reducing points. it all depends on the mood of case officer assessing your case, if the guy is in bad mood then they can do otherwise.

all above has happened to a forum member in past


----------



## sultan_azam

KunalT said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Happy to announce that I got the grant for me and my wife today. I have been reading this forum every day since I lodged my visa. Finally after 76 days of visa lodge received the grant today. My timeline is as below :
> 
> Job code: 221111 (Accountant)
> Points break up:
> Education 15
> Age 25
> Language 20 (PTE)
> Work experience 15
> Offshore candidate
> Visa lodge 21/09/2016
> CO contact 13/10/2016
> Asked for Form 80, PTE scores to be sent to DIPB, additional employment documents
> Documents attached /uploaded 25/10/2016
> Visa grant 06/12/2016


congratulations to you and everyone who received grant....


----------



## Imxohail

aditya070807 said:


> I have brisbane co assigned to be.
> Looking at cases done at Brisbane on immitracker website i see that Brisbane team takes more time than Adelade team.
> 
> How true is this assumption


Not just more time my friend waaaaaay more than Adelaide. Besides I am also stuck with Brisbane.
Try and get a direct grant or else face the delay.


----------



## singhexpat20

Hi all,

My application status is still in received status in Immiaccount, after 3 weeks of payment of money. Can somebody please let me know if CO is assigned ?
Also shall I undergo Medicals, or shall I wait for CO to ask for medicals ?

Please advice,thanks for the information


----------



## Imxohail

singhexpat20 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My application status is still in received status in Immiaccount, after 3 weeks of payment of money. Can somebody please let me know if CO is assigned ?
> Also shall I undergo Medicals, or shall I wait for CO to ask for medicals ?
> 
> Please advice,thanks for the information


You should go for the medicals ASAP. Even when CO will be assigned he will ask for it. Try and complete all the documents upload before he is assigned so that you may get the direct grant. Don't wait at all.


----------



## ozairalikhan

khash said:


> Manan 008 : Do we need to give PCC for each city you have stayed in last 10 years. I have stayed in Lahore for 2 years but they are saying PCC cannot be issued due to no address at CNIC ?
> 
> Please respond ?


You need to obtain PCC from home district first. Then go to Liberty market Police help desk and apply for PCC. I applied in same way. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiniee

How long does it take for mechanical engineer to get invited with 60 points?


----------



## OctNovDec

Kiniee said:


> How long does it take for mechanical engineer to get invited with 60 points?


The ceiling for Mechanical Engineers is nearing it's end. Some 1300 odd out of 1550 have already been invited, and what might hurt your case even further is your score is on the border i.e., 60. You might get preferred over other candidates if you could raise those points to 70 and above, I guess.


----------



## nikhil_k

sultan_azam said:


> 1. she needs to prove competent english ( IELTS 6 or equivalent)
> 
> 2. she needs skill assessment from competent authority
> 
> 3. yours and her occupation should be listed on same occupation list


Hi can you elaborate more on this 
#3 Both husband and spouse's occupation should be listed on same job code list.
To the best of my knowledge job code of both should be same....then only we get extra 5 points.

Onshore Applicant on 457 Visa in Sydney from April 2016 
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
Medicals Not Done...


----------



## julianjai

Hi there,

I have received my invitation on 07/dec. I would like to know if it is possible to attach my relevant experience skill assesment (RSA) by EA at any point after submission of the application. 

Right now i have most documents required for my application however, i am still waiting for RSA to come out. I am thinking that i could upload what i have right now and then when i get RSA i would upload it. Is that possible? i know RSA is not required but i would like to add it to my application.

Thanks a lot for your comments!


----------



## krishna_46

aditya070807 said:


> I have brisbane co assigned to be.
> Looking at cases done at Brisbane on immitracker website i see that Brisbane team takes more time than Adelade team.
> 
> How true is this assumption


How to know which team is assigned ? Do we know it after CO contact or is there a way to know beforehand ?


----------



## krishna_46

julianjai said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have received my invitation on 07/dec. I would like to know if it is possible to attach my relevant experience skill assesment (RSA) by EA at any point after submission of the application.
> 
> Right now i have most documents required for my application however, i am still waiting for RSA to come out. I am thinking that i could upload what i have right now and then when i get RSA i would upload it. Is that possible? i know RSA is not required but i would like to add it to my application.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your comments!



I think after invite you will have 40 days to lodge the application.I lodged my application recently and yes it is possible to upload additional docs after lodging. Infact many people upload PCC later.
(You can upload almost all docs later).In case CO gets assigned, he will ask for it if he needs it. 

Looking at the trends , the applications that are "complete"/front loaded have faster processing times.So,if you are not in a hurry,check out the turnaround time for RSA and decide to frontload or upload later.Probably experts in the forum can tell if RSA frontloading will matter or not.
You should also be aware of the PCC & medicals dates because I read on this forum that Initial Entry Date ( IED) is based on them.


----------



## dreamlandnz

Hi Guys,

Firstly, I would like to say a big thank you to Expatforum for the wonderful facility they are providing to all the Expats. It was very useful to me for my NZ visa processing.

Now I am looking forward moving to OZ and trying to seek help from this information mine again.

I am new to OZ forums and my question is related to ACS and ICT.

Let me brief my background here I am an Electronics and Communication Engineer from "Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University" (JNTU), Hyderabad, India and have 7 years of experience as a Java Consultant (3.5 years in India and 3.5 years in Nz) 

Now I am planning to apply for 189/190 Oz PR based on my PTE score.

So, I will be thankful to gurus on the forum who helps me answering the questions below.

1. As an ECE graduate will my degree be ICT Major or Minor? I did go through my mark sheets and found few computer science related subjects that are listed in the core section of ICT (I think this can only be answered by a person from same uni and same degree or someone who were in my shoes before ).

2. In my case above do I get the points for both degree and experience?

I truly appreciate you help in this regard.

Thanks,
Bharadwaj


----------



## blasos83

My wife and I recieved our visas on 6 December at 7.56 a.m. Brisbane time. It was almost 4 months since we had any updates, and it was such a great feeling to finally receive it! 

To everyone out there still waiting - I know what you are going through. Try to keep cool, and remember that every day that goes by is a day closer. You WILL get it! Best of luck to all here, it's been a great adventure. Good luck, everyone. :hippie:

__________________
233914 Engineering Technologist
Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa
Total Points: 65
06.07.2016 Invited
13.07.2016 Applied
26.07.2016 CO Request for Medical, more Documents - including Form 80
17.08.2016 All Documents Uploaded
06.12.2016 Grant


----------



## Beeka

*Thank you*

Dear Forum members,

I got the grand for myself, husband and child.

I am grateful to all your help and support. I really benefited from this forum after saying goodbye to my consultants (No Border Migration), as they did not handle my case well enough. For everyone I would recommend to use this forum only throughout your visa process, because YOU know your case more than anyone else.

All I would say is that documentation makes the difference. Take your time and prepare each and every document well enough.

Good luck to all who are waiting.

:whoo:


----------



## sultan_azam

nikhil_k said:


> Hi can you elaborate more on this
> #3 Both husband and spouse's occupation should be listed on same job code list.
> To the best of my knowledge job code of both should be same....then only we get extra 5 points.
> 
> Onshore Applicant on 457 Visa in Sydney from April 2016
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> Medicals Not Done...


No,it is not necessary that husband and wife have same occupation code.

To claim partner points, occupation code of both should be on same list i.e. Sol/csol

If you want to claim partner points in 189, your partner should have her occupation listed in skilled occupation list

If you want to claim partner points for 190, your partner should have her occupation listed in consolidated sol

Other conditions also required - competent English, skill assessment

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

julianjai said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have received my invitation on 07/dec. I would like to know if it is possible to attach my relevant experience skill assesment (RSA) by EA at any point after submission of the application.
> 
> Right now i have most documents required for my application however, i am still waiting for RSA to come out. I am thinking that i could upload what i have right now and then when i get RSA i would upload it. Is that possible? i know RSA is not required but i would like to add it to my application.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your comments!


You can upload that later

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sm8764

blasos83 said:


> My wife and I recieved our visas on 6 December at 7.56 a.m. Brisbane time. It was almost 4 months since we had any updates, and it was such a great feeling to finally receive it!
> 
> To everyone out there still waiting - I know what you are going through. Try to keep cool, and remember that every day that goes by is a day closer. You WILL get it! Best of luck to all here, it's been a great adventure. Good luck, everyone. :hippie:
> 
> __________________
> 233914 Engineering Technologist
> Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa
> Total Points: 65
> 06.07.2016 Invited
> 13.07.2016 Applied
> 26.07.2016 CO Request for Medical, more Documents - including Form 80
> 17.08.2016 All Documents Uploaded
> 06.12.2016 Grant


Congratulations and Thanks for such nice words ... Hope all get their Visa's soon ... It is so depressing waiting everyday keeping hope. Every day seems bigger than the last one as the wait continues .. Best of luck for your family.


----------



## sm8764

sultan_azam said:


> No,it is not necessary that husband and wife have same occupation code.
> 
> To claim partner points, occupation code of both should be on same list i.e. Sol/csol
> 
> If you want to claim partner points in 189, your partner should have her occupation listed in skilled occupation list
> 
> If you want to claim partner points for 190, your partner should have her occupation listed in consolidated sol
> 
> Other conditions also required - competent English, skill assessment
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Yes, it is not necessary that to claim spouse (5 Points) his or her occupation must be same. I have applied as a primary applicant and my wife occupation is different.


----------



## sm8764

KunalT said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Happy to announce that I got the grant for me and my wife today. I have been reading this forum every day since I lodged my visa. Finally after 76 days of visa lodge received the grant today. My timeline is as below :
> 
> Job code: 221111 (Accountant)
> Points break up:
> Education 15
> Age 25
> Language 20 (PTE)
> Work experience 15
> Offshore candidate
> Visa lodge 21/09/2016
> CO contact 13/10/2016
> Asked for Form 80, PTE scores to be sent to DIPB, additional employment documents
> Documents attached /uploaded 25/10/2016
> Visa grant 06/12/2016


Congrats !!! Good to see Accountants getting grants. Best of luck.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Not today  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aditya_barca

dreamlandnz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Firstly, I would like to say a big thank you to Expatforum for the wonderful facility they are providing to all the Expats. It was very useful to me for my NZ visa processing.
> 
> Now I am looking forward moving to OZ and trying to seek help from this information mine again.
> 
> I am new to OZ forums and my question is related to ACS and ICT.
> 
> Let me brief my background here I am an Electronics and Communication Engineer from "Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University" (JNTU), Hyderabad, India and have 7 years of experience as a Java Consultant (3.5 years in India and 3.5 years in Nz)
> 
> Now I am planning to apply for 189/190 Oz PR based on my PTE score.
> 
> So, I will be thankful to gurus on the forum who helps me answering the questions below.
> 
> 1. As an ECE graduate will my degree be ICT Major or Minor? I did go through my mark sheets and found few computer science related subjects that are listed in the core section of ICT (I think this can only be answered by a person from same uni and same degree or someone who were in my shoes before ).
> 
> 2. In my case above do I get the points for both degree and experience?
> 
> I truly appreciate you help in this regard.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bharadwaj


1 your degree will be considered ict major but acs will cut at least 4 years of your experience. 
2. You will get points for your degree but points for work ex depend on how many years acs cuts. (I have same degree , they cut 4 years in my case.)

Hope this helps.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saraaa

Beeka said:


> Dear Forum members,
> 
> I got the grand for myself, husband and child.
> 
> I am grateful to all your help and support. I really benefited from this forum after saying goodbye to my consultants (No Border Migration), as they did not handle my case well enough. For everyone I would recommend to use this forum only throughout your visa process, because YOU know your case more than anyone else.
> 
> All I would say is that documentation makes the difference. Take your time and prepare each and every document well enough.
> 
> Good luck to all who are waiting.
> 
> :whoo:



Wow, Congratulations!!
Rarely we see our fellow countrymen getting direct grants !! U have been v lucky 

Wish u all the best for the journey ahead.


----------



## Linwan

Congrats to those who receive grants and good luck to those who are still waiting. I think our documentations play an important role in getting quick grant. Complete doc at time of visa submission would increase our chance to get direct grant. In addition, I think our occupation code also will affect the duration of our visa approval process. Some urgent needed occupations will get priority againts non urgent occupations. Be calm and wait. Hopefully everybody will get grant sooner or later.


----------



## mv2016

Hello Everyone

Good morning!! Wana to share good news: I got a grant today. Please check my time line for more details. I will be more than happy if anyone needs any help from my end. This forum has been awesome starting from ACS - PTE - EOI and all those minor doubts. Cheers!!


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Rameshwarp said:


> I will wait till January'17 as i am going to complete another 6 months with the same employer & will get another 5 points. once again thanks for the valuable suggestions. wishing you all the very best.


Yes ! That would be ideal for you to claim the extra 5 points which at any given time becomes crucial. All the very best.


----------



## destinedtobe

Hi I need your help for scenario below:

If work experience is Nov 2006 to Jan 2010 for Company ABC and ACS states that only experience after Dec 2008 is relevant, should I add two experiences in my application as follows:

Jan 2009 - Jan 2010 / Company ABC / tick yes for question if claiming points
Nov 2006 - Dec 2008 / Company ABC / tick no for question if claiming points

TIA!


----------



## Maverick_VJ

destinedtobe said:


> Hi I need your help for scenario below:
> 
> If work experience is Nov 2006 to Jan 2010 and ACS states that only experience after Dec 2008 is relevant, should I add two experiences in my application as follows:
> 
> Jan 2009 - Jan 2010 (tick yes for question if claiming points)
> Nov 2006 - Dec 2008 (tick no for question if claiming points)
> 
> TIA!


You will have to check mark the period that ACS validated to be counted towards the points consideration as it is relevant to the occupation list category.


----------



## engr.asadbutt

Can you please share your CO name ?


----------



## engr.asadbutt

Congrats to all the mates who has got grants today & are requested to please share the CO name please.


----------



## destinedtobe

Maverick_VJ said:


> You will have to check mark the period that ACS validated to be counted towards the points consideration as it is relevant to the occupation list category.


Thank you, I did just that. What I would like to know if this is ok to break one work experience in two where the other half is relevant and the other half is not?

TIA!


----------



## Maverick_VJ

mv2016 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Good morning!! Wana to share good news: I got a grant today. Please check my time line for more details. I will be more than happy if anyone needs any help from my end. This forum has been awesome starting from ACS - PTE - EOI and all those minor doubts. Cheers!!


Congratulations and all the very best in Oz land !


----------



## psheetal_12

*Grant Received*

Hi Everyone,

Received the grant today for myself, spouse(primary applicant) and daughter. 
The forum was really helpful during the waiting time and built my patience. My timelines below, also I have a question it will be great if someone can help. My husband and daughter applied for passport renewal last week and the new passport has not yet arrived while now the grant is received, how to update the new passport details and hope that will not be a issue as the grant is received with old passport.

All the best to everyone waiting for the grant !!

ANZ: 263111
ACS : 27 April - 2016
Visa lodged: 27-May-2016
1st CO Contact for Medical/PCC: 08-Jun-2016
AHC call : 17-Oct-2016
2nd CO contact : 27-Oct-2016 (Had entered wrong date for one of the holiday travel to US, CO asked for clarification regarding same or provide the PCC)
Grant : 07-Dec-2016 (The lucky day )
IED : 17-Jun-2017


----------



## Maverick_VJ

destinedtobe said:


> Thank you, I did just that. What I would like to know if this is ok to break one work experience in two where the other half is relevant and the other half is otherwise?
> 
> TIA!


Yes ! Do not worry on that as the details validated by ACS or other Assessment agency will be cross checked anyways. I have a query here, as you have mentioned only till 2010, so did you change the employer again after 2010 ? ideally, till date post 2008 as validated by ACS should be considered.


----------



## farjaf

psheetal_12 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Received the grant today for myself, spouse(primary applicant) and daughter.
> The forum was really helpful during the waiting time and built my patience. My timelines below, also I have a question it will be great if someone can help. My husband and daughter applied for passport renewal last week and the new passport has not yet arrived while now the grant is received, how to update the new passport details and hope that will not be a issue as the grant is received with old passport.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting for the grant !!
> 
> ANZ: 263111
> ACS : 27 April - 2016
> Visa lodged: 27-May-2016
> 1st CO Contact for Medical/PCC: 08-Jun-2016
> AHC call : 17-Oct-2016
> 2nd CO contact : 27-Oct-2016 (Had entered wrong date for one of the holiday travel to US, CO asked for clarification regarding same or provide the PCC)
> Grant : 07-Dec-2016 (The lucky day )
> IED : 17-Jun-2017


Congrats mate, was the second contact from skilled support?


----------



## destinedtobe

Maverick_VJ said:


> Yes ! Do not worry on that as the details validated by ACS or other Assessment agency will be cross checked anyways. I have a query here, as you have mentioned only till 2010, so did you change the employer again after 2010 ? ideally, till date post 2008 as validated by ACS should be considered.


Yes, I changed employer after 2010. 

Also:

In Form 80, one has to provide all details of employment. What I did was ALSO put work experiences that are not relevant to the occupation or have no employment certificates. Should I also put them in the application and just tick 'no' if claiming for points? These experiences were not in the assessment since I did not include them.

Note: I do not have solid proofs (employment certificates) as those companies are no longer contactable (closed) but I have ITR and social security document to prove that I was indeed employed in these companies.


----------



## prassu1

psheetal_12 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Received the grant today for myself, spouse(primary applicant) and daughter.
> The forum was really helpful during the waiting time and built my patience. My timelines below, also I have a question it will be great if someone can help. My husband and daughter applied for passport renewal last week and the new passport has not yet arrived while now the grant is received, how to update the new passport details and hope that will not be a issue as the grant is received with old passport.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting for the grant !!
> 
> ANZ: 263111
> ACS : 27 April - 2016
> Visa lodged: 27-May-2016
> 1st CO Contact for Medical/PCC: 08-Jun-2016
> AHC call : 17-Oct-2016
> 2nd CO contact : 27-Oct-2016 (Had entered wrong date for one of the holiday travel to US, CO asked for clarification regarding same or provide the PCC)
> Grant : 07-Dec-2016 (The lucky day )
> IED : 17-Jun-2017


Hi Sheetal, Congratulations.I belong to the same ANZ code as yours.Can you please brief me about your AHC call that would be really helpful.I'm still waiting on my grant.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

psheetal_12 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Received the grant today for myself, spouse(primary applicant) and daughter.
> The forum was really helpful during the waiting time and built my patience. My timelines below, also I have a question it will be great if someone can help. My husband and daughter applied for passport renewal last week and the new passport has not yet arrived while now the grant is received, how to update the new passport details and hope that will not be a issue as the grant is received with old passport.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting for the grant !!
> 
> ANZ: 263111
> ACS : 27 April - 2016
> Visa lodged: 27-May-2016
> 1st CO Contact for Medical/PCC: 08-Jun-2016
> AHC call : 17-Oct-2016
> 2nd CO contact : 27-Oct-2016 (Had entered wrong date for one of the holiday travel to US, CO asked for clarification regarding same or provide the PCC)
> Grant : 07-Dec-2016 (The lucky day )
> IED : 17-Jun-2017


Congratulations and all the very best in OZ land. Regarding your query, the e-visa given is mapped to the passport number so, it is ideal to update DIBP once you receive the new passports. Now, you must have already done PCC earlier, so it is not necessary to validate the new passport but it becomes important to carry the earlier passport for obvious reasons along with the new passport. In my opinion you should update DIBP once you receive the new passport. Maybe the experts here can correct if I am wrong.


----------



## bokembo

Hi mates,

I have question about Form 1221 upload category.

I have seen that there are 2 categories under which we can upload Form 1221:

1. "Character, Evidence of" -> "Other (specify)"
2. Click "Add more documents" -> "Evidence type: Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars form"

Can you please help?


----------



## Maverick_VJ

destinedtobe said:


> Yes, I changed employer after 2010.
> 
> Also:
> 
> In Form 80, one has to provide all details of employment. What I did was ALSO put work experiences that are not relevant to the occupation or have no employment certificates. Should I also put them in the application and just tick 'no' if claiming for points? These experiences were not in the assessment since I did not include them.
> 
> Note: I do not have solid proofs (employment certificates) as those companies are no longer contactable (closed) but I have ITR and social security document to prove that I was indeed employed in these companies.


It is ideal to have the footprint of your employment history though it is irrelevant as anyways assessment does not include the subsequent years. So, just include the employment and then checkmark that it is not used for claiming the points. As you are saying that you have ITR documents, that should suffice incase CO wants to cross check.


----------



## psheetal_12

prassu1 said:


> Hi Sheetal, Congratulations.I belong to the same ANZ code as yours.Can you please brief me about your AHC call that would be really helpful.I'm still waiting on my grant.



About AHC call, it was a quick 10 mins call.
Asked about current roles and responsibilities, questions on work related details mentioned in the ACS document.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

HEarty congratulations to everyone who have received grant today. May you all get good jobs in AU and settle down soon over there.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

I wonder when DIBP is going to put me out of my misery. It's heartbreaking to see people who lodged way later than me get grant. i dont know whats going on with my app. i dont even know whether its being worked on my any CO as i have not even recieved immi commencement email. this is very depressing :'(


----------



## Priyav

Hi I am going to complete 90 days since I had lodged my visa. My application is still in "Received" status. 
I had called the DIBP general helpline number and got a confirmation that CO is alloted to my case. You can also try calling them.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Priyav said:


> Hi I am going to complete 90 days since I had lodged my visa. My application is still in "Received" status.
> I had called the DIBP general helpline number and got a confirmation that CO is alloted to my case. You can also try calling them.


Could you please share your timeline and job code?


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Priyav said:


> Hi I am going to complete 90 days since I had lodged my visa. My application is still in "Received" status.
> I had called the DIBP general helpline number and got a confirmation that CO is alloted to my case. You can also try calling them.





gonnabeexpat said:


> I wonder when DIBP is going to put me out of my misery. It's heartbreaking to see people who lodged way later than me get grant. i dont know whats going on with my app. i dont even know whether its being worked on my any CO as i have not even recieved immi commencement email. this is very depressing :'(


Well! I can understand the frustration and take one day at a time. Everything needs a proper timing to happen. As we had seen here, people clocking 150 days, 192 days etc too have received positive replies. So, please be patient buddy. It will happen and you will receive --> Tatasthu, Insha Allah, Amen !

"Success is not final and failure is not fatal but the courage to continue despite the odds is the one that counts "


----------



## neerajldh

Dear Members,

I would like to share the good news that with the "God grace" i have received the most awaited golden email of grant today morning around 10:00AM IST. I really would like to thanks all the forum members. 

Please find my time line below.

Visa 189 ANZSCO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)

25 June 2016	TE (L72/R66/S68/W69)
27 June 2016	:EOI submitted: ( 60 pts )
06 July 2016	:EOI Invite: 
20 July 2016	:Visa lodged 
01 Aug 2016	:CO 1st contact (GSM Adelaide): (PCC, Medical,Spouse's English)
03 Aug 2016	:Medicals PCC and Spouse's English
11 Aug 2016	:Bupa: (603 Respiratory Specialist Investigation on CurrentStatus of Tuberculosis) Even though i never had any kind of TB before.
03 Oct 2016	:Medicals: Uploaded medical reports after results of requested tests. All the tests were fine.Informed CO by email also. 
27 Oct 2016	:CO asked for 815 Form, Uploaded to immi account on the same day.
07 Dec 2016	:Grant received.

I hope those who are waiting for grants will receive the good news soon.

Thanks.


----------



## Kiniee

I have recently lost my old passport and thus have no travel records to europe. Right now no stamp on the new one. How can i provide travelling details then.Didn't remember exactly the dates


----------



## dakshch

holdon said:


> 220 days of Wait ................................... Dont know whats taking so long. Folks are receiving grants in mere 7 days!!!! Have'nt claimed points for employment either !!




1 year and still waiting


----------



## peedus

neerajldh said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I would like to share the good news that with the "God grace" i have received the most awaited golden email of grant today morning around 10:00AM IST. I really would like to thanks all the forum members.
> 
> Please find my time line below.
> 
> Visa 189 ANZSCO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> 
> 25 June 2016	TE (L72/R66/S68/W69)
> 27 June 2016	:EOI submitted: ( 60 pts )
> 06 July 2016	:EOI Invite:
> 20 July 2016	:Visa lodged
> 01 Aug 2016	:CO 1st contact (GSM Adelaide): (PCC, Medical,Spouse's English)
> 03 Aug 2016	:Medicals PCC and Spouse's English
> 11 Aug 2016	:Bupa: (603 Respiratory Specialist Investigation on CurrentStatus of Tuberculosis) Even though i never had any kind of TB before.
> 03 Oct 2016	:Medicals: Uploaded medical reports after results of requested tests. All the tests were fine.Informed CO by email also.
> 27 Oct 2016	:CO asked for 815 Form, Uploaded to immi account on the same day.
> 07 Dec 2016	:Grant received.
> 
> I hope those who are waiting for grants will receive the good news soon.
> 
> Thanks.


Congratulations!! We both had similar timelines.


----------



## andreyx108b

mv2016 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Good morning!! Wana to share good news: I got a grant today. Please check my time line for more details. I will be more than happy if anyone needs any help from my end. This forum has been awesome starting from ACS - PTE - EOI and all those minor doubts. Cheers!!




Congrats!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ArunGM

Friends,

Happy to inform that i received my golden email today (in fact 4 emails, self +3) at 6:40 AM IST.
My CO was Jamie when i received the initial mail from CO asking for PCC and Medicals, but received the grant mail from CO Simon.
Thank you everyone in this group for sharing all the information and their experiences.

Here are my timelines:
18 7 2016 PTE Cleared
10 8 2016 EOI Submitted (261313 with 65 pts, self + 3)
01 9 2016 EOI Invitation received
20 10 2016 Visa Lodged (including spouse PTE)
03 11 2016 CO asked for Medicals & PCC 
23 11 2016 Submitted PCC and Medicals
07 12 2016 Grant

All the best for everyone awaiting the grants.

Cheers,
A


----------



## Manan008

khash said:


> Manan 008 : Do we need to give PCC for each city you have stayed in last 10 years. I have stayed in Lahore for 2 years but they are saying PCC cannot be issued due to no address at CNIC ?
> 
> Please respond ?


Yes... Lahore police will only issue pcc when u have u have made pcc from native city.


----------



## tikki2282

Priyav said:


> Hi I am going to complete 90 days since I had lodged my visa. My application is still in "Received" status.
> I had called the DIBP general helpline number and got a confirmation that CO is alloted to my case. You can also try calling them.




Hi Priya, can you share the phone number please.


----------



## moghaddama

Dear Guys, I've been a silent member of this forum; however I was very keep to see happy messages on Visa Grant. I was about to send a happy one yesterday when i saw my Application status "Finalized" in my immiaccount. BTW: I applied through an agent, all documents given to the agent at the beginning to agent. lodged in September. DIB asked my agent in October to upload my assessment and few more documents in max 28 days, but he didn't! and unfortunately DIB made a decision that I am not eligible coz my assessment was not uploaded and application status is Finalized now! no prior communication from DIB to my agent stating that they didn't receive the requested document! they just issued refusal letter. Is it possible for DIB to accept my assessment? or shall I re-apply ? I'd be extremely thankful for any advice.


----------



## sheiky

Congrats  for the ones who got their Grants today. All the Best for people who are in the queues(including me )
Happy to see 263111 getting grants nowadays.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kp123

neerajldh said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I would like to share the good news that with the "God grace" i have received the most awaited golden email of grant today morning around 10:00AM IST. I really would like to thanks all the forum members.
> 
> Please find my time line below.
> 
> Visa 189 ANZSCO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> 
> 25 June 2016TE (L72/R66/S68/W69)
> 27 June 2016:EOI submitted: ( 60 pts )
> 06 July 2016:EOI Invite:
> 20 July 2016:Visa lodged
> 01 Aug 2016:CO 1st contact (GSM Adelaide): (PCC, Medical,Spouse's English)
> 03 Aug 2016:Medicals PCC and Spouse's English
> 11 Aug 2016:Bupa: (603 Respiratory Specialist Investigation on CurrentStatus of Tuberculosis) Even though i never had any kind of TB before.
> 03 Oct 2016:Medicals: Uploaded medical reports after results of requested tests. All the tests were fine.Informed CO by email also.
> 27 Oct 2016:CO asked for 815 Form, Uploaded to immi account on the same day.
> 07 Dec 2016:Grant received.
> 
> I hope those who are waiting for grants will receive the good news soon.
> 
> Thanks.



Congratulations! I too have submitted form 815 on 29th Nov. waiting for grant/next communication. Btw Im too in uae and same 263111. Do keep updating on your plan to land in Australia and job search.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZCallingUs

Hi all,

I know this is not the right forum to post my question, but need help from an onshore applicant-

In 07/12 189 round, no Software Engineers were invited. We really would like to know if this a system glitch or done on purpose.
Can any onshore applicant please call DIBP customer support to enquire about this. Your help would be highly appreciated.

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## aditya_barca

moghaddama said:


> Dear Guys, I've been a silent member of this forum; however I was very keep to see happy messages on Visa Grant. I was about to send a happy one yesterday when i saw my Application status "Finalized" in my immiaccount. BTW: I applied through an agent, all documents given to the agent at the beginning to agent. lodged in September. DIB asked my agent in October to upload my assessment and few more documents in max 28 days, but he didn't! and unfortunately DIB made a decision that I am not eligible coz my assessment was not uploaded and application status is Finalized now! no prior communication from DIB to my agent stating that they didn't receive the requested document! they just issued refusal letter. Is it possible for DIB to accept my assessment? or shall I re-apply ? I'd be extremely thankful for any advice.


That's terrible! What kind of agent are you working with? 
See if this link helps you
What if my visa application is refused or my visa is cancelled?


----------



## Maverick_VJ

ArunGM said:


> Friends,
> 
> Happy to inform that i received my golden email today (in fact 4 emails, self +3) at 6:40 AM IST.
> My CO was Jamie when i received the initial mail from CO asking for PCC and Medicals, but received the grant mail from CO Simon.
> Thank you everyone in this group for sharing all the information and their experiences.
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> 18 7 2016 PTE Cleared
> 10 8 2016 EOI Submitted (261313 with 65 pts, self + 3)
> 01 9 2016 EOI Invitation received
> 20 10 2016 Visa Lodged (including spouse PTE)
> 03 11 2016 CO asked for Medicals & PCC
> 23 11 2016 Submitted PCC and Medicals
> 07 12 2016 Grant
> 
> All the best for everyone awaiting the grants.
> 
> Cheers,
> A


Congratulations and going by the current trend your timelines are great. All the very best.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> Yes... Lahore police will only issue pcc when u have u have made pcc from native city.


Hi Manan,

Looks like you I and tikki who applied on oct have not recieved a decision yet , any updates from your side?


----------



## nikhil_k

destinedtobe said:


> Thank you, I did just that. What I would like to know if this is ok to break one work experience in two where the other half is relevant and the other half is not?
> 
> TIA!


Yes absolutely ok.

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
Medicals: XXX
CO Contact: XXX


----------



## Priyav

261311
Lodged on Sep 9
Health Examinations/ PCC on Sep -26
Still in Received status. 
No CO contact. 



gonnabeexpat said:


> Priyav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I am going to complete 90 days since I had lodged my visa. My application is still in "Received" status.
> I had called the DIBP general helpline number and got a confirmation that CO is alloted to my case. You can also try calling them.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please share your timeline and job code?
Click to expand...


----------



## Manan008

gonnabeexpat said:


> Hi Manan,
> 
> Looks like you I and tikki who applied on oct have not recieved a decision yet , any updates from your side?


Nope. But by immitracker trend we might get it in the fourth month..so i think u should calm down.
A piece of advice. Freaking out wont help u a bit. You have a job you are getting paid you are living in your homeland with family.
You should enjoy it as long as u can.


----------



## Priyav

+611300364613

Same number on visa acknowledgment received. 



tikki2282 said:


> Priyav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I am going to complete 90 days since I had lodged my visa. My application is still in "Received" status.
> I had called the DIBP general helpline number and got a confirmation that CO is alloted to my case. You can also try calling them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Priya, can you share the phone number please.
Click to expand...


----------



## nikhil_k

Priyav said:


> 261311
> Lodged on Sep 9
> Health Examinations/ PCC on Sep -26
> Still in Received status.
> No CO contact.


So i can certainly see a link between calling the DIBP helpline and getting some movement on the application.
I called them yesterday to ask status as nothing happened in 50 days,agent assured that application is being worked upon, i told them i expect CO to ask me for medicals as they are not complete. Agent mentioned that they will ask once the time comes and advised me to have patience.
And lo....today i got an email contact from GSM Brisbane team CO Judith asking about relevant medicals for me and my wife. 
Seems like there is some link ...atleast i got heard by the faceless God ( CO's in our case)  

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals: XXX


----------



## Manan008

gonnabeexpat said:


> Hi Manan,
> 
> Looks like you I and tikki who applied on oct have not recieved a decision yet , any updates from your side?


Just sharing these stats for u.
Since July 2015

62% people got direct grants in 30 days
22% in 30-60 days
7% in 60-90 days
And 9% in more then 90 days.


----------



## Manan008

nikhil_k said:


> So i can certainly see a link between calling the DIBP helpline and getting some movement on the application.
> I called them yesterday to ask status as nothing happened in 50 days,agent assured that application is being worked upon, i told them i expect CO to ask me for medicals as they are not complete. Agent mentioned that they will ask once the time comes and advised me to have patience.
> And lo....today i got an email contact from GSM Brisbane team CO Judith asking about relevant medicals for me and my wife.
> Seems like there is some link ...atleast i got heard by the faceless God ( CO's in our case)
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals: XXX


Not neccessary. I called them once. They were kinda pissed.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Manan008 said:


> Not neccessary. I called them once. They were kinda pissed.





nikhil_k said:


> So i can certainly see a link between calling the DIBP helpline and getting some movement on the application.
> I called them yesterday to ask status as nothing happened in 50 days,agent assured that application is being worked upon, i told them i expect CO to ask me for medicals as they are not complete. Agent mentioned that they will ask once the time comes and advised me to have patience.
> And lo....today i got an email contact from GSM Brisbane team CO Judith asking about relevant medicals for me and my wife.
> Seems like there is some link ...atleast i got heard by the faceless God ( CO's in our case)
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals: XXX


I agree with Manan008 as there is a specific timeline they follow as they have loads of applications to process. 

Ideally after lodging the visa application, 45 days to 60 days is the trend of CO's getting allotted as in my case as well exactly after 46 days, I got the CO request for medicals. Also the points of individual application also have the bearing obviously in getting communication from them.


----------



## shwetskapurs

SHILPA PETER said:


> Hi Singh
> 
> We have also paid the fees and immediately took the PCC and Health clearance. Would advise the same to you,as this would help you in getting a direct grant.
> Once Hap ID is generated,you can apply for Health Check at the earliest. Once the cse officer gets assigned, if you dont have required clearances and documents, she will ask you to get back with the required docs, which will delay the grant.
> 
> We went for Health Check on this Friday, and got the clearance updated on Immi account on Sunday Morning.
> 
> All the best to you.
> 
> Regards


HI Shilpa,

Can you please tell the process ' How to generate the HAP id?' 
I have submitted my visa application and currently in the process of getting all the docs uploaded. But I am confused on how to generate the HAP id? What about the referral letter? Please reply urgently.


----------



## prassu1

sheiky said:


> Congrats  for the ones who got their Grants today. All the Best for people who are in the queues(including me )
> Happy to see 263111 getting grants nowadays.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi brother, I'm waiting for my grant too under the same ANZ code 263111.I have a question regarding the employment verification, would the CO contact us regarding the employment verification or directly the HR, if so, should I notify my HR beforehand to expect a verification call.Please advice and also how do we know that there was a verification on employment!!!


----------



## sheiky

prassu1 said:


> Hi brother, I'm waiting for my grant too under the same ANZ code 263111.I have a question regarding the employment verification, would the CO contact us regarding the employment verification or directly the HR, if so, should I notify my HR beforehand to expect a verification call.Please advice and also how do we know that there was a verification on employment!!!


CO never contacts anyone nor we cant contact them. When the case has been put to employment verification process, AHC (Australian High Commission) or similar offices / officials will start verifying the case. They usually first contact the HR via email / call. If they need to, they might call the applicant. They might also visit the place if it is a self employed cases.

We never know about their trends unless your HR informs about the call. So notify your HR officially, so they correctly vouch for you. All the Best.


----------



## aditya_barca

shwetskapurs said:


> HI Shilpa,
> 
> Can you please tell the process ' How to generate the HAP id?'
> I have submitted my visa application and currently in the process of getting all the docs uploaded. But I am confused on how to generate the HAP id? What about the referral letter? Please reply urgently.


I don't think you will be able to generate HAP Id now. Generating hap id through My Health Declarations is recommended to the people who have not lodged their application yet and wish to complete their medical beforehand. I suppose you might have to wait for CO to assign you HAP id.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> Just sharing these stats for u.
> Since July 2015
> 
> 62% people got direct grants in 30 days
> 22% in 30-60 days
> 7% in 60-90 days
> And 9% in more then 90 days.


most likely we will fall under the 7 or 9 %,

thanks for the insight.


----------



## sultan_azam

shwetskapurs said:


> HI Shilpa,
> 
> Can you please tell the process ' How to generate the HAP id?'
> I have submitted my visa application and currently in the process of getting all the docs uploaded. But I am confused on how to generate the HAP id? What about the referral letter? Please reply urgently.


under your name inside immiaccount -- view health assessment -- organize health examinations -- print referral letter, 

this referral letter will have the HAP ID


----------



## yadavtinu

I applied on 29th oct 2016. My case is still in received status which is normal and I understand that. 
I just want to know that till now I didn't get any CO query or request for any further supporting document. Is that means I have uploaded all the required documents?


----------



## ashutosh.kulkarni

Guys! I got my Visa Grant Notice this morning!
My best wishes to fellow applicants waiting for their results.

I lodged my application on 29th September, 2016 and CO contacted me in 11 days for documentation.
I completed the documentation on 7th November, and got Grant today, on 7th December.


----------



## adinil

congrats and all the very best


ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> Guys! I got my Visa Grant Notice this morning!
> My best wishes to fellow applicants waiting for their results.
> 
> I lodged my application on 29th September, 2016 and CO contacted me in 11 days for documentation.
> I completed the documentation on 7th November, and got Grant today, on 7th December.


----------



## sheiky

yadavtinu said:


> I applied on 29th oct 2016. My case is still in received status which is normal and I understand that.
> I just want to know that till now I didn't get any CO query or request for any further supporting document. Is that means I have uploaded all the required documents?


This also means that you are going to expect a Direct Grant soon.


----------



## sreejithkm

Anyone from 26111 category received grant for 189 recently? Please update.

I am from 261112 and lodged on 189 visa on 23-Nov. All docs uploaded except medicals. No CO assignment yet.

Thanks!


----------



## 2015yash

hello8441 said:


> Nothing to worry in ur case. u can proceed in below order.
> 
> Points are locked on the day when u receive ITA in response of submitted EOI. so dont worry if u lose age points or job etc after receiving invitation.
> 
> 
> Once u receive ITA/invitation, just apply the visa just like normal case and upload all documents except medicals.
> CO will be assigned to ur case and u will be asked for MEDICALS.
> Reply to CO that ur wife is pregnent and u will provide MEDICALs by this date.
> Once ur baby is arrived, provide baby birth certificate and passport along with change in circumstances form, then CO will send u HAP ID for your new baby.
> Go for medicals for complete family.
> Grant.
> 
> Best of luck.


Thanks so much 'hello8441'. Its a big relief for me


----------



## 2015yash

BulletAK said:


> The day you are invited, your points are locked! It doesn't matter that you turn to any age after you receive an invite. You just need to prove your points by providing evidences with your visa application.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks much 'bulletAK'. Genuinely it helps


----------



## gonnabeexpat

good to see many people getting grant today. Good luck to all the people who have got grant today


----------



## tk123

ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> Guys! I got my Visa Grant Notice this morning!
> My best wishes to fellow applicants waiting for their results.
> 
> I lodged my application on 29th September, 2016 and CO contacted me in 11 days for documentation.
> I completed the documentation on 7th November, and got Grant today, on 7th December.




congrats!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amit2016

Is it sitting with gsm.brisbane or adelaide?


----------



## tk123

i think, instead of giving randon grants here and there, DIBP should fix cycles like EOI invites, every other wednesday. Atleast this way, you know that if its not today then it will be only next wednesday. to take away the every day anxiety. 

It shiuld also keep different dates for different visa types to resolve issue for people who have to apply multiple visas due to whole 189 uncertainty.

Just a thought 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adinil

Exactly...the planing gets disturbed
but finally we can say its our luck and destiny thats matter


tk123 said:


> i think, instead of giving randon grants here and there, DIBP should fix cycles like EOI invites, every other wednesday. Atleast this way, you know that if its not today then it will be only next wednesday. to take away the every day anxiety.
> 
> It shiuld also keep different dates for different visa types to resolve issue for people who have to apply multiple visas due to whole 189 uncertainty.
> 
> Just a thought
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melrin

*When will CO get assigned?*

Hello All,

I have lodged my Visa on 9th Nov. All documents are uploaded and medicals uploaded on 2nd December. Except US PCC everything is uploaded. US PCC credit card is charged on 15th Nov. 

By when do you think CO contact will happen. Also how to find out if CO from Adelaide or Brisbane will be assigned?

My immi account status is received. I guess it will change automatically? no action from me is required

I am anxiously waiting. Some responses will help 

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

melrin said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have lodged my Visa on 9th Nov. All documents are uploaded and medicals uploaded on 2nd December. Except US PCC everything is uploaded. US PCC credit card is charged on 15th Nov.
> 
> By when do you think CO contact will happen. Also how to find out if CO from Adelaide or Brisbane will be assigned?
> 
> My immi account status is received. I guess it will change automatically? no action from me is required
> 
> I am anxiously waiting. Some responses will help
> 
> Thanks


totally unpredictable - Case officer allotment date, location and status change


----------



## sultan_azam

ashutosh.kulkarni said:


> Guys! I got my Visa Grant Notice this morning!
> My best wishes to fellow applicants waiting for their results.
> 
> I lodged my application on 29th September, 2016 and CO contacted me in 11 days for documentation.
> I completed the documentation on 7th November, and got Grant today, on 7th December.


congratulations Ashutosh...


----------



## arjun09

nikhil_k said:


> So i can certainly see a link between calling the DIBP helpline and getting some movement on the application.
> I called them yesterday to ask status as nothing happened in 50 days,agent assured that application is being worked upon, i told them i expect CO to ask me for medicals as they are not complete. Agent mentioned that they will ask once the time comes and advised me to have patience.
> And lo....today i got an email contact from GSM Brisbane team CO Judith asking about relevant medicals for me and my wife.
> Seems like there is some link ...atleast i got heard by the faceless God ( CO's in our case)
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals: XXX




Hiii, I think we have same CO. Can u plzz confirm.

Judith
Position Number - 60025266


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

arjun09 said:


> Hiii, I think we have same CO. Can u plzz confirm.
> 
> Judith
> Position Number - 60025266
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes but CO's do get changed depending upon the need.

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals: XXX


----------



## gonnabeexpat

And the god's at dibp said to me "not today"  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kelynrowe2014

Looks like DIBP has stopped providing telephonic support.
I called them few minutes ago at +61 7313 67000

IVR replied saying " This telephone support is no longer available, if you are trying to check your application status then logon to the border.gov.au website. 75% of the applications are processed with in the timeline advertised on website . Please do not email us after submitting the documents or to know about the status of application"


----------



## gonnabeexpat

No grants today

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

Assessment still in progress :frusty:
Move on DIBP


----------



## Saraaa

& the wait continues!

----------

ANZSCO Code: 261313
Points: 65
Invite: 1st Sep 2016
Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016 
CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested. 
Medicals Cleared: 26 Oct 2016 
Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant
Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
Assessment in progress.


----------



## shjuthani

I have received my spouse ielts result. But it is only 3 band. What should I do???

I may pay for functional English requirement if DIBP asks for it. Should I submit this IELTS result???

Regards


----------



## rkmelbourne

Hi Friends,

After 161 days I got the grant today for me and my family.

I hope everyone will get the grant soon.

Thank you all.


----------



## Vidya1803

*Vetassess - Internal Auditor*

Hello Senior Members,

This is my first post in the forum and look forward to your advice and help.

I have submitted the documents to Vetassess for assessment for Internal Auditor. I plan to apply for the section 189 / 190 visa. I am a B.Com as well as US CPA and have 3 years experience in Internal Audit.

I got an email from them, 3 days after I submitted my documents saying that there would be a delay in processing my application as they have to perform investigation about my qualification and / or experience. I am wondering what this. I have sent all the required documents in the format they wanted. I sent them a follow-up mail asking if the process would take more than 12 weeks and they responded saying they cannot commit to a timeline.

Is this a normal email that everyone receives from Vetassess? I appreciate if someone could help me with this.

Thanks


----------



## tk123

rkmelbourne said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> After 161 days I got the grant today for me and my family.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone will get the grant soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all.




Congrats!!! 
Every grant gives hope tgat the guys are still working and the holiday magic hasnt settled in 

Good luck with planning your move 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohlek

farjaf said:


> Assessment still in progress :frusty:
> Move on DIBP


Seriously frustrating .. It's been 128 days now ...they seriously need to employ more case officers to deal with the increased volume of applications 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kelynrowe2014

The day I will get grant...it will give hope to everyone... 




tk123 said:


> Congrats!!!
> Every grant gives hope tgat the guys are still working and the holiday magic hasnt settled in
> 
> Good luck with planning your move
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajaastha

kelynrowe2014 said:


> The day I will get grant...it will give hope to everyone...


Hi 

still your PCC and medicals valued?

Thank you.


----------



## kelynrowe2014

Everything was done in may 2016...



Rajaastha said:


> Hi
> 
> still your PCC and medicals valued?
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Viaan

190 Days and counting.....


----------



## Abubakr

Guys, the day ends at 6am GMT not now, i got the grant by the end of the day


----------



## kelynrowe2014

It won't make different I guess as I'm sure according to what has been happening with people who applied before 4th july I will need to wait for now...



Abubakr said:


> Guys, the day ends at 6am GMT not now, i got the grant by the end of the day


----------



## arjun09

Viaan said:


> 190 Days and counting.....


283 days for me. 

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## kelynrowe2014

I can feel the pain bro 




arjun09 said:


> 283 days for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## kp123

shjuthani said:


> I have received my spouse ielts result. But it is only 3 band. What should I do???
> 
> 
> 
> I may pay for functional English requirement if DIBP asks for it. Should I submit this IELTS result???
> 
> 
> 
> Regards




Well you need to pay even if you submit IELTS results with band 3 . Why don't try pte. Its worth attempting pte 2-3 times than paying hude amount to DIBP. Results come very fast for pte , typically 1 day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navdeepsingh

kp123 said:


> Well you need to pay even if you submit IELTS results with band 3 . Why don't try pte. Its worth attempting pte 2-3 times than paying hude amount to DIBP. Results come very fast for pte , typically 1 day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct, we can get amazing results there

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Manan008 said:


> Nope. But by immitracker trend we might get it in the fourth month..so i think u should calm down.
> 
> A piece of advice. Freaking out wont help u a bit. You have a job you are getting paid you are living in your homeland with family.
> 
> You should enjoy it as long as u can.




Totally agree. 4 months is a safe bet for 90% of applicants. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bikram82

Hello Experts and Expats, 
I lodged my 189 - S/W Engineer Visa Application yesterday, with all docs loaded. My wife and Kid are non migrating applicants. What would be all the docs for them ? 
1. Passport wife + Kid
2. Medical Wife + kid
3. PCC for wife
Is there anything else I need to include for them? 
Thanks


----------



## yadavtinu

bikram82 said:


> Hello Experts and Expats,
> I lodged my 189 - S/W Engineer Visa Application yesterday, with all docs loaded. My wife and Kid are non migrating applicants. What would be all the docs for them ?
> 1. Passport wife + Kid
> 2. Medical Wife + kid
> 3. PCC for wife
> Is there anything else I need to include for them?
> Thanks


That's sufficient I think so. Maybe functional English document for wife.


----------



## andreyx108b

bikram82 said:


> Hello Experts and Expats,
> I lodged my 189 - S/W Engineer Visa Application yesterday, with all docs loaded. My wife and Kid are non migrating applicants. What would be all the docs for them ?
> 1. Passport wife + Kid
> 2. Medical Wife + kid
> 3. PCC for wife
> Is there anything else I need to include for them?
> Thanks




Cv, birth certificates, form 80/1221, marriage certificate, evidence of english language knowledge 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JasjeetK

andreyx108b said:


> Cv, birth certificates, form 80/1221, marriage certificate, evidence of english language knowledge
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk




As I understand from his query, they are NON MIGRATING applicants. 
The list he specified should be more than enough.


----------



## JasjeetK

bikram82 said:


> Hello Experts and Expats,
> I lodged my 189 - S/W Engineer Visa Application yesterday, with all docs loaded. My wife and Kid are non migrating applicants. What would be all the docs for them ?
> 1. Passport wife + Kid
> 2. Medical Wife + kid
> 3. PCC for wife
> Is there anything else I need to include for them?
> Thanks




You should be ok with these only..


----------



## bikram82

Thank you all. Much appreciated.


----------



## tk123

only one grant today!!! 
another cold day ends 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardy1985

*Skill Assessment*



msr83 said:


> This thread is created to bring in those who are launching visa in 2016.:juggle:


I have applied for skill assessment on 29th Nov 2016. Till date the status is "queued for assessment"

Can anyone help me on this.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tk123 said:


> only one grant today!!!
> another cold day ends
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yesterday lit if people got grant. Every day has been a disappointment so far.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

A question regarding health check-up result - Is there any list of diseases mentioned in some webpage URL, which states that which diseases, if found in health check-up, would get the visa rejected by DIBP? Which diseases of applicants are allowed to be taken treatment for some time by DIBP and then again asked to go for health check-up by DIBP? Any information here, please. Thanks.


----------



## engr.asadbutt

By the grace of Almighty Allah & prayers of my Parents, Family & Friends - we (me, wife & son) got grant yesterday, details are mentioned as below:


Engineering Technologist - 233914

IELTS : 21 Nov 2015
EA Skill Assessment : 06 Mar 2016
Points : (55 + 5)
QLD 190 : 26 Aug 2016
Visa Lodged : 21 Oct 2016 (except Wife's Medical)
C.O Contact (Jamie - Adelaide) : 02 Nov 2016 (Asked for Wife's Medical Only - Uploaded on 03 Nov 2016)
Visa Grant : 07 Dec 2016 (Jessica - Adelaide)



I wish all of you good luck for your grants in near future (in sha ALLAH)


----------



## marlontheekshana

Hi guys , 

Just a quick question, once we start the application process is there an option to save the progress and start later on ? Or do we have to fill out everything in one go ? 

Thanks


----------



## tk123

engr.asadbutt said:


> By the grace of Almighty Allah & prayers of my Parents, Family & Friends - we (me, wife & son) got grant yesterday, details are mentioned as below:
> 
> 
> Engineering Technologist - 233914
> 
> IELTS : 21 Nov 2015
> EA Skill Assessment : 06 Mar 2016
> Points : (55 + 5)
> QLD 190 : 26 Aug 2016
> Visa Lodged : 21 Oct 2016 (except Wife's Medical)
> C.O Contact (Jamie - Adelaide) : 02 Nov 2016 (Asked for Wife's Medical Only - Uploaded on 03 Nov 2016)
> Visa Grant : 07 Dec 2016 (Jessica - Adelaide)
> 
> 
> 
> I wish all of you good luck for your grants in near future (in sha ALLAH)




Congrats!!! 

[hum nay itni duwaayain ki, us ka kia ]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engr.asadbutt

tk123 said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> [hum nay itni duwaayain ki, us ka kia ]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sir thankyou so much.

Dosto mein apka bhi tu naam haai 

Engineering Technologist - 233914

IELTS : 21 Nov 2015
EA Skill Assessment : 06 Mar 2016
Points : (55 + 5)
QLD 190 : 26 Aug 2016
Visa Lodged : 21 Oct 2016 (except Wife's Medical)
C.O Contact (Jamie - Adelaide) : 02 Nov 2016 (Asked for Wife's Medical Only - Uploaded on 03 Nov 2016)
Visa Grant : 07 Dec 2016 (Jessica - Adelaide)


----------



## tk123

engr.asadbutt said:


> Sir thankyou so much.
> 
> Dosto mein apka bhi tu naam haai
> 
> Engineering Technologist - 233914
> 
> IELTS : 21 Nov 2015
> EA Skill Assessment : 06 Mar 2016
> Points : (55 + 5)
> QLD 190 : 26 Aug 2016
> Visa Lodged : 21 Oct 2016 (except Wife's Medical)
> C.O Contact (Jamie - Adelaide) : 02 Nov 2016 (Asked for Wife's Medical Only - Uploaded on 03 Nov 2016)
> Visa Grant : 07 Dec 2016 (Jessica - Adelaide)






your timeline is very encouraging for me. I had CO contact from Adelaide on 8-Nov (visa submission 28-Oct) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engr.asadbutt

tk123 said:


> your timeline is very encouraging for me. I had CO contact from Adelaide on 8-Nov
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did they ask from you ?

Engineering Technologist - 233914

IELTS : 21 Nov 2015
EA Skill Assessment : 06 Mar 2016
Points : (55 + 5)
QLD 190 : 26 Aug 2016
Visa Lodged : 21 Oct 2016 (except Wife's Medical)
C.O Contact (Jamie - Adelaide) : 02 Nov 2016 (Asked for Wife's Medical Only - Uploaded on 03 Nov 2016)
Visa Grant : 07 Dec 2016 (Jessica - Adelaide)


----------



## tk123

engr.asadbutt said:


> What did they ask from you ?
> 
> Engineering Technologist - 233914
> 
> IELTS : 21 Nov 2015
> EA Skill Assessment : 06 Mar 2016
> Points : (55 + 5)
> QLD 190 : 26 Aug 2016
> Visa Lodged : 21 Oct 2016 (except Wife's Medical)
> C.O Contact (Jamie - Adelaide) : 02 Nov 2016 (Asked for Wife's Medical Only - Uploaded on 03 Nov 2016)
> Visa Grant : 07 Dec 2016 (Jessica - Adelaide)




i had not uploaded any document until then, so it was a generic request.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raghesh

After a long wait of 248 days, I got my PR today at 7.45 AM IST.
Thanks all for your valuable help and guidance.
______________________________________________
ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
ACS approved : 29 February 2016
Total Points : 65
EOI invitation: 09 Mar 2016
Visa Lodged : 4 April 2016
CO contact: 9 April 2016 - Adelaide
Last document updated: 24 April 2016
Contacted DIBP: 22 June 2016
Employment Verification (1 out of 3): 12 July 2016
Extra documents like Salary slips, Form 16, Marriage photo uploaded – 04 Oct 2016
Employment Verification in PERSON by an Australian Lady to my previous company in Kerala (2 out of 3): 18 Nov 2016.
Non-migrating family members Passport Details update - 05-Dec-2016
Grant: 08-Dec-2016
IED: 20-Apr-2017


----------



## tk123

raghesh said:


> After a long wait of 248 days, I got my PR today at 7.45 AM IST.
> 
> Thanks all for your valuable help and guidance.
> 
> ______________________________________________
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> ACS approved : 29 February 2016
> 
> Total Points : 65
> 
> EOI invitation: 09 Mar 2016
> 
> Visa Lodged : 4 April 2016
> 
> CO contact: 9 April 2016 - Adelaide
> 
> Last document updated: 24 April 2016
> 
> Contacted DIBP: 22 June 2016
> 
> Employment Verification (1 out of 3): 12 July 2016
> 
> Extra documents like Salary slips, Form 16, Marriage photo uploaded – 04 Oct 2016
> 
> Employment Verification in PERSON by an Australian Lady to my previous company in Kerala (2 out of 3): 18 Nov 2016.
> 
> Non-migrating family members Passport Details update - 05-Dec-2016
> 
> Grant: 08-Dec-2016
> 
> IED: 20-Apr-2017




Congrats!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

engr.asadbutt said:


> By the grace of Almighty Allah & prayers of my Parents, Family & Friends - we (me, wife & son) got grant yesterday, details are mentioned as below:
> 
> 
> Engineering Technologist - 233914
> 
> IELTS : 21 Nov 2015
> EA Skill Assessment : 06 Mar 2016
> Points : (55 + 5)
> QLD 190 : 26 Aug 2016
> Visa Lodged : 21 Oct 2016 (except Wife's Medical)
> C.O Contact (Jamie - Adelaide) : 02 Nov 2016 (Asked for Wife's Medical Only - Uploaded on 03 Nov 2016)
> Visa Grant : 07 Dec 2016 (Jessica - Adelaide)
> 
> 
> 
> I wish all of you good luck for your grants in near future (in sha ALLAH)


Congrats @engr.asadbutt .


----------



## destinedtobe

marlontheekshana said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> Just a quick question, once we start the application process is there an option to save the progress and start later on ? Or do we have to fill out everything in one go ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, you can fill out everything and save for submission later. This is before you upload anything.


----------



## misecmisc

raghesh said:


> After a long wait of 248 days, I got my PR today at 7.45 AM IST.
> Thanks all for your valuable help and guidance.
> ______________________________________________
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS approved : 29 February 2016
> Total Points : 65
> EOI invitation: 09 Mar 2016
> Visa Lodged : 4 April 2016
> CO contact: 9 April 2016 - Adelaide
> Last document updated: 24 April 2016
> Contacted DIBP: 22 June 2016
> Employment Verification (1 out of 3): 12 July 2016
> Extra documents like Salary slips, Form 16, Marriage photo uploaded – 04 Oct 2016
> Employment Verification in PERSON by an Australian Lady to my previous company in Kerala (2 out of 3): 18 Nov 2016.
> Non-migrating family members Passport Details update - 05-Dec-2016
> Grant: 08-Dec-2016
> IED: 20-Apr-2017


Congrats @raghesh .


----------



## misecmisc

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A question regarding health check-up result - Is there any list of diseases mentioned in some webpage URL, which states that which diseases, if found in health check-up, would get the visa rejected by DIBP? Which diseases of applicants are allowed to be taken treatment for some time by DIBP and then again asked to go for health check-up by DIBP? Any information here, please. Thanks.


Hi All,
Any information on the above queries, please? Thanks.


----------



## sreejithkm

raghesh said:


> After a long wait of 248 days, I got my PR today at 7.45 AM IST.
> Thanks all for your valuable help and guidance.
> ______________________________________________
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS approved : 29 February 2016
> Total Points : 65
> EOI invitation: 09 Mar 2016
> Visa Lodged : 4 April 2016
> CO contact: 9 April 2016 - Adelaide
> Last document updated: 24 April 2016
> Contacted DIBP: 22 June 2016
> Employment Verification (1 out of 3): 12 July 2016
> Extra documents like Salary slips, Form 16, Marriage photo uploaded – 04 Oct 2016
> Employment Verification in PERSON by an Australian Lady to my previous company in Kerala (2 out of 3): 18 Nov 2016.
> Non-migrating family members Passport Details update - 05-Dec-2016
> Grant: 08-Dec-2016
> IED: 20-Apr-2017




Congrats, Raghesh. All the best. It is interesting to note that the employment verification was done in person!


----------



## Maverick_VJ

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Any information on the above queries, please? Thanks.


This is a tricky one as sometimes in the tests something hidden gets shown up and more specifically to the best of my knowledge the basic critical screening is for TB and HIV while Hepatitis C is also on the list that can be a show stopper leading to additional confirmation tests. It is ideal to list out any surgeries and conditions to avoid any issues as is something shows up in the tests that is not revealed, there will be more tests instructed leading to more delay and issues.


----------



## sultan_azam

congrats to all who got grant ... wish you good luck for future


----------



## andreyx108b

marlontheekshana said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> Just a quick question, once we start the application process is there an option to save the progress and start later on ? Or do we have to fill out everything in one go ?
> 
> Thanks


You can save an continue.


----------



## ariin

engr.asadbutt said:


> By the grace of Almighty Allah & prayers of my Parents, Family & Friends - we (me, wife & son) got grant yesterday, details are mentioned as below:
> 
> 
> Engineering Technologist - 233914
> 
> IELTS : 21 Nov 2015
> EA Skill Assessment : 06 Mar 2016
> Points : (55 + 5)
> QLD 190 : 26 Aug 2016
> Visa Lodged : 21 Oct 2016 (except Wife's Medical)
> C.O Contact (Jamie - Adelaide) : 02 Nov 2016 (Asked for Wife's Medical Only - Uploaded on 03 Nov 2016)
> Visa Grant : 07 Dec 2016 (Jessica - Adelaide)
> 
> 
> 
> I wish all of you good luck for your grants in near future (in sha ALLAH)


congrats asadbutt


----------



## ariin

raghesh said:


> After a long wait of 248 days, I got my PR today at 7.45 AM IST.
> Thanks all for your valuable help and guidance.
> ______________________________________________
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS approved : 29 February 2016
> Total Points : 65
> EOI invitation: 09 Mar 2016
> Visa Lodged : 4 April 2016
> CO contact: 9 April 2016 - Adelaide
> Last document updated: 24 April 2016
> Contacted DIBP: 22 June 2016
> Employment Verification (1 out of 3): 12 July 2016
> Extra documents like Salary slips, Form 16, Marriage photo uploaded – 04 Oct 2016
> Employment Verification in PERSON by an Australian Lady to my previous company in Kerala (2 out of 3): 18 Nov 2016.
> Non-migrating family members Passport Details update - 05-Dec-2016
> Grant: 08-Dec-2016
> IED: 20-Apr-2017


congrats raghesh


----------



## hammadtahir

andreyx108b said:


> Cv, birth certificates, form 80/1221, marriage certificate, evidence of english language knowledge
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Dear Experts,

I have experience of over 6 years in two different companies.
Do I need to submit bank statement for the whole 6 years ??


----------



## sultan_azam

hammadtahir said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I have experience of over 6 years in two different companies.
> Do I need to submit bank statement for the whole 6 years ??


1st, last pay slip for previous company

pay slip for every 4th or 6th month of current company will suffice


----------



## suhaz4

Hi All,
Need one help.
I worked in 3 companies.
1 in India (2007 to 2010)

and 2 (2010 to 2011 - second company and 2011 to present in current company) in Dubai, UAE.

I submitted experience letter used for ACS as proof experience.
I attached last 3 months payslips and bank statements for last 3 months.

I don't have any payslips left with for previous employers.
Is it must to attach pay slips \ bank statements with salary transfer to show the experience.

I left my second company in DEC 2011.
I got my last salary in account in OCT 2011. 

As I resigned in NOV 2011, Nov month salary did n't come in account.
I got final settlement as cash. I don't have any proof for that.

Kindly help me


----------



## tk123

i have a feeling that there will be lots of grants tomorrow  ... 

Adelaide will paint this forum in gold 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engr.asadbutt

ariin said:


> congrats asadbutt


Thanks Bro!

Engineering Technologist - 233914

IELTS : 21 Nov 2015
EA Skill Assessment : 06 Mar 2016
Points : (55 + 5)
QLD 190 : 26 Aug 2016
Visa Lodged : 21 Oct 2016 (except Wife's Medical)
C.O Contact (Jamie - Adelaide) : 02 Nov 2016 (Asked for Wife's Medical Only - Uploaded on 03 Nov 2016)
Visa Grant : 07 Dec 2016 (Jessica - Adelaide)


----------



## engr.asadbutt

misecmisc said:


> Congrats @engr.asadbutt .


Thanks Bro

Engineering Technologist - 233914

IELTS : 21 Nov 2015
EA Skill Assessment : 06 Mar 2016
Points : (55 + 5)
QLD 190 : 26 Aug 2016
Visa Lodged : 21 Oct 2016 (except Wife's Medical)
C.O Contact (Jamie - Adelaide) : 02 Nov 2016 (Asked for Wife's Medical Only - Uploaded on 03 Nov 2016)
Visa Grant : 07 Dec 2016 (Jessica - Adelaide)


----------



## pratik.itworld

marlontheekshana said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> Just a quick question, once we start the application process is there an option to save the progress and start later on ? Or do we have to fill out everything in one go ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes u can save ur application as and when u update any info inside. Once u r done updating everything, then u can submit it.

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


----------



## pratik.itworld

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A question regarding health check-up result - Is there any list of diseases mentioned in some webpage URL, which states that which diseases, if found in health check-up, would get the visa rejected by DIBP? Which diseases of applicants are allowed to be taken treatment for some time by DIBP and then again asked to go for health check-up by DIBP? Any information here, please. Thanks.


Hi, basically dibp look out for any infectious disease if u r suffering from. So mainly tb, hiv or hepatitis.
Not sure abt hiv, bt if even a minor scar comes in ur chest x ray, dey ask u to go thru sputum test (tb test) result of which takes 8 weeks. I m telling this because they found a scar in my wife's cxr, Nd even though she didnt had any tb history, still she was asked to undergo the test

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


----------



## pratik.itworld

tk123 said:


> only one grant today!!!
> another cold day ends
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dont just trust numbers on immitrackers, there r ppl who havnt registered with immitracker sites.. Keep the hope alive 

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

tk123 said:


> i have a feeling that there will be lots of grants tomorrow  ...
> 
> Adelaide will paint this forum in gold
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ameen....


----------



## sultan_azam

suhaz4 said:


> Hi All,
> Need one help.
> I worked in 3 companies.
> 1 in India (2007 to 2010)
> 
> and 2 (2010 to 2011 - second company and 2011 to present in current company) in Dubai, UAE.
> 
> I submitted experience letter used for ACS as proof experience.
> I attached last 3 months payslips and bank statements for last 3 months.
> 
> I don't have any payslips left with for previous employers.
> Is it must to attach pay slips \ bank statements with salary transfer to show the experience.
> 
> I left my second company in DEC 2011.
> I got my last salary in account in OCT 2011.
> 
> As I resigned in NOV 2011, Nov month salary did n't come in account.
> I got final settlement as cash. I don't have any proof for that.
> 
> Kindly help me


at the moment give what you have, try to arrange third party evidences like tax statements, work permit etc, these will also help you.


----------



## oLivia0302

Hi All,

I have received the invite on 8th november. Can anyone advise me on the required docs and forms for visa application? I am migrating with my husbamd and daughter.

Thanks!


----------



## sultan_azam

oLivia0302 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received the invite on 8th november. Can anyone advise me on the required docs and forms for visa application? I am migrating with my husbamd and daughter.
> 
> Thanks!


*primary applicant *
1 Passport - first and last page color scan
2 IELTS / PTE score sheet, also sent report card to DIBP via pearson account(if PTE)
3 birth certificate
4 B.Tech/Qualifying Degree - All semester grade card
5 Transcript
6 Qualifying Degree Certificate
7 Roles and responsibilities Letter - Company 1
8 Salary Slip - company 1 only
9 Skill assessment letter
10 Tax documents
11 Photo - passport size
12 Marriage Certificate
13 PCC
14 Form 80 - not mandatory
15 Form 1221 - not mandatory 
16 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory

*secondary applicant*
1 Passport - first and last page color scan
2 birth certificate
4 Education documents
5 Proof of functional english - letter from college
6 PCC
7 Form 80 - not mandatory
8 Form 1221 - not mandatory 
9 Photo - passport size
10 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory


these are what i can recall, experts can suggest more


----------



## kapilarora4

*Not Exactly*



hammadtahir said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I have experience of over 6 years in two different companies.
> Do I need to submit bank statement for the whole 6 years ??


What I did, and what i have seen others posting here, you don;t need to go for the whole 6 years of bank statement. It's practically impossible to fit it in 3 MB size limit for the file.

chose random months from all six years and see what max you can fit with in 3MB. USe SMALLPDF website if you want to reduce the size. All the best. 


-----------------------------
261311(Analyst Programmer) - ACS assessment for me and wife +ve.
Timeline
----------
10-SEP-2016 - EOI submitted with 70 points(30+15+10+10+5-partner)
14-Sep-2016 - +ve response
20-Oct-2016 Visa Lodge(with All docs + PCC + medical)
03-Nov-2016 First CO contact(Adelaide) 
Required - UK PCC correction,HR letter,Birth certificate of son
Provided - UK PCC correction, No HR as per company policy instead provided 
(HR email, payslips, joining letter, PF statement, Bank statement 8 years(random months), For 16 last 5 years.
Grant/2nd CO contact - Waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## oLivia0302

Thanks a lot!😊 company 1 refers to current employee right?



sultan_azam said:


> *primary applicant *
> 1 Passport - first and last page color scan
> 2 IELTS / PTE score sheet, also sent report card to DIBP via pearson account(if PTE)
> 3 birth certificate
> 4 B.Tech/Qualifying Degree - All semester grade card
> 5 Transcript
> 6 Qualifying Degree Certificate
> 7 Roles and responsibilities Letter - Company 1
> 8 Salary Slip - company 1 only
> 9 Skill assessment letter
> 10 Tax documents
> 11 Photo - passport size
> 12 Marriage Certificate
> 13 PCC
> 14 Form 80 - not mandatory
> 15 Form 1221 - not mandatory
> 16 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory
> 
> *secondary applicant*
> 1 Passport - first and last page color scan
> 2 birth certificate
> 4 Education documents
> 5 Proof of functional english - letter from college
> 6 PCC
> 7 Form 80 - not mandatory
> 8 Form 1221 - not mandatory
> 9 Photo - passport size
> 10 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory
> 
> 
> these are what i can recall, experts can suggest more


----------



## kapilarora4

*Everyone Please help your fellow aspirants by updating immitracker.*



pratik.itworld said:


> Dont just trust numbers on immitrackers, there r ppl who havnt registered with immitracker sites.. Keep the hope alive
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


Exactly, if only there was a way to make everyone feel immitracker it's importance. 

Everyone Please help your fellow aspirants by updating immitracker.

-----------------------------
***** Please do update Immitracker, It does a lot of help to your fellow aspirants.Won't take more than 5 minutes.*****

261311(Analyst Programmer) - ACS assessment for me and wife +ve.
Timeline
----------
10-SEP-2016 - EOI submitted with 70 points(30+15+10+10+5-partner)
14-Sep-2016 - +ve response
20-Oct-2016 Visa Lodge(with All docs + PCC + medical)
03-Nov-2016 First CO contact(Adelaide) 
Required - UK PCC correction,HR letter,Birth certificate of son
Provided - UK PCC correction, No HR as per company policy instead provided 
(HR email, payslips, joining letter, PF statement, Bank statement 8 years(random months), For 16 last 5 years.
Grant/2nd CO contact - Waiting

** Special points(that i learnt)
1. complete family fees was 6300 but there will be additional charge around 60+AUD so load forex card accordingly to avoid dlay/reload/hassle.
2. Provide as many documents as you can(surf this forum, feels like digging gold when it reaps its benefits  )
3. additional forms like Form 80 etc. can be provided beforehand(for you as well partner)
4. Do upload Birth-Certificate of minor(son/daughter). Don't go for PP for birthcertificate. I know option is there but GSM will come back asking for Birth-Certicate

(not in every case). I suffered a lot trying to be wise.
5. Some companies have policy of not providing HR letter(mine too). So try providing Salary slips, joining letter, HR email(stating no for ref letter), bank statement 

and anything that can prove your point.
6. Last - Please do update Immitracker, It does a lot of help to your fellow aspirants.


----------



## sultan_azam

oLivia0302 said:


> Thanks a lot!😊 company 1 refers to current employee right?


if you have more then 1 company and claiming points for that experience then you need to provide rnr letter, salary slips from there also


----------



## sumitn

raghesh said:


> After a long wait of 248 days, I got my PR today at 7.45 AM IST.
> Thanks all for your valuable help and guidance.
> ______________________________________________
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS approved : 29 February 2016
> Total Points : 65
> EOI invitation: 09 Mar 2016
> Visa Lodged : 4 April 2016
> CO contact: 9 April 2016 - Adelaide
> Last document updated: 24 April 2016
> Contacted DIBP: 22 June 2016
> Employment Verification (1 out of 3): 12 July 2016
> Extra documents like Salary slips, Form 16, Marriage photo uploaded – 04 Oct 2016
> Employment Verification in PERSON by an Australian Lady to my previous company in Kerala (2 out of 3): 18 Nov 2016.
> Non-migrating family members Passport Details update - 05-Dec-2016
> Grant: 08-Dec-2016
> IED: 20-Apr-2017


Hi Raghesh,

Congrats on getting the grant.
Any idea what was verified during employment verification in person? Please share details.


----------



## marlontheekshana

destinedtobe said:


> Yes, you can fill out everything and save for submission later. This is before you upload anything.


Thank You so much


----------



## gonnabeexpat

And the week has ended on a very disappointing note  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

gonnabeexpat said:


> And the week has ended on a very disappointing note
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I know the friday fever and Christmas celebrations have commenced but still its just 1:15 PM here...there should be some good news in next few hours. Chill Gonnabeexpat  

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals: XXX


----------



## farjaf

What a wonderful Friday ... No grant today till 1:45pm


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Damn another week of bitter disappointment

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## munish57

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A question regarding health check-up result - Is there any list of diseases mentioned in some webpage URL, which states that which diseases, if found in health check-up, would get the visa rejected by DIBP? Which diseases of applicants are allowed to be taken treatment for some time by DIBP and then again asked to go for health check-up by DIBP? Any information here, please. Thanks.


Normally its TB cancers and HIV which they are looking for.

TB treatment is allowed.


----------



## gauravghai

Hi All,

We, family of 3, got invite in last round to lodge visa. My wife is the primary applicant in this process. We have all the relevant documents like educational/professional proofs, Government issued ID Cards, Marriage certificate. My queries are:
1) My wife's passport has her maiden surname and her Lucknow address (her address before marriage), but we are based out of Delhi. How would this impact the process of PCC? Though we applied for PR with the same name as it is there in the passport. All her other government issued proofs carry details of Delhi address with surname after marriage.

2) Is there any specific format for PCC and MCC?

3) Our daughter is 2 years old. What are the proofs required for her?

Thanks

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## marlontheekshana

Hi everyone, 

I started to lodge my application form today with all the support and help I got from this forum. I've a question, in the very first page they have asked for my National ID and I have to provide the date of issue and date of expire. Unfortunately the Srilankan (my nationality) ID do not have a expire date so what do I do ? 

Has anyone else come across the same problem? can someone give me a solution. 

Thank you


----------



## nydruva

Hi All,

I have been following this forum for a while now, I lodged my application on 2/09/16, CO contacted me on 13/09 for 1221 and resume, which I uploaded on 15/09. I was also contacted by skill support on 11/11 to verify financial details during education which I clarified by email. I have recently contacted DIBP and the call centre officer told me that there are some routine security checks being done and we are waiting for our Indian office to get back to us. I understand that no one here would be able to tell me how long it will take exactly for them to get back, however was hoping to know if someone has had a similar situation and how long did it take for you to get a decision.

Any help would be appreciated.

Onshore applicant
Job code - 233411 -electronics engineer, no points claimed for employment. 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munish57

gauravghai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We, family of 3, got invite in last round to lodge visa. My wife is the primary applicant in this process. We have all the relevant documents like educational/professional proofs, Government issued ID Cards, Marriage certificate. My queries are:
> 1) My wife's passport has her maiden surname and her Lucknow address (her address before marriage), but we are based out of Delhi. How would this impact the process of PCC? Though we applied for PR with the same name as it is there in the passport. All her other government issued proofs carry details of Delhi address with surname after marriage.
> 
> 2) Is there any specific format for PCC and MCC?
> 
> 3) Our daughter is 2 years old. What are the proofs required for her?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


you should get passport updated. (takes few days only)
then submit the visa fees.


----------



## sultan_azam

gauravghai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We, family of 3, got invite in last round to lodge visa. My wife is the primary applicant in this process. We have all the relevant documents like educational/professional proofs, Government issued ID Cards, Marriage certificate. My queries are:
> 1) My wife's passport has her maiden surname and her Lucknow address (her address before marriage), but we are based out of Delhi. How would this impact the process of PCC? Though we applied for PR with the same name as it is there in the passport. All her other government issued proofs carry details of Delhi address with surname after marriage.
> 
> 2) Is there any specific format for PCC and MCC?
> 
> 3) Our daughter is 2 years old. What are the proofs required for her?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



1. as suggested in post above, changing name in passport will help a lot in future

2. specific format ?? for pcc you need to do through psk website, for medicals you need to do through HAP ID and nearest panel physician

3. for 2 year old child - passport, birth certificate and medicals


----------



## gauravghai

sultan_azam said:


> 1. as suggested in post above, changing name in passport will help a lot in future
> 
> 2. specific format ?? for pcc you need to do through psk website, for medicals you need to do through HAP ID and nearest panel physician
> 
> 3. for 2 year old child - passport, birth certificate and medicals


For Point 1:
If I go for name change would it not impact the name mentioned in the invite letter, as it contains the name of current passport?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

gauravghai said:


> For Point 1:
> If I go for name change would it not impact the name mentioned in the invite letter, as it contains the name of current passport?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I want to know where do you think it(name change) will create problem ???


----------



## saurabharora123

Hello All,
Need help with a question in Visa application "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?"
I have traveled to other countries for small duration on tourist and business visa, one for less than a week and the other for 50 days. Do I need to mention these here.
Or the intent of this question is to know where one lived for duration greater than 12 months and for countries one will need to get a PCC.


----------



## gauravghai

sultan_azam said:


> I want to know where do you think it(name change) will create problem ???


My wife's surname is Joshi in Current passport along with lucknow address. The invite which we got has the details as per her passport that is "Joshi".

If we go for change in name from Joshi to Ghai (after marriage) along with the address of Delhi then it would contradict the surname which is mentioned in invite. 

Can I get the PCC done from Delhi with the same old passport by providing the marriage certificate and her Aadhar card/voter ID (with Delhi address and new surname) or we have to arrange it from Lucknow without going for change in name? Or we go for change in name and address and get PCC done from Delhi which would contradict with Surname mentioned in Invite. 

Hope I made my statement clear.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## aditya_barca

saurabharora123 said:


> Hello All,
> Need help with a question in Visa application "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?"
> I have traveled to other countries for small duration on tourist and business visa, one for less than a week and the other for 50 days. Do I need to mention these here.
> Or the intent of this question is to know where one lived for duration greater than 12 months and for countries one will need to get a PCC.


You should select No for that since it was a small duration.


Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

gauravghai said:


> My wife's surname is Joshi in Current passport along with lucknow address. The invite which we got has the details as per her passport that is "Joshi".
> 
> If we go for change in name from Joshi to Ghai (after marriage) along with the address of Delhi then it would contradict the surname which is mentioned in invite.
> 
> Can I get the PCC done from Delhi with the same old passport by providing the marriage certificate and her Aadhar card/voter ID (with Delhi address and new surname) or we have to arrange it from Lucknow without going for change in name? Or we go for change in name and address and get PCC done from Delhi which would contradict with Surname mentioned in Invite.
> 
> Hope I made my statement clear.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


as far as i understand, DIBP will consider this name change in passport whether you do prior or post visa application lodge. somewhere down the line you may have to inform DIBP regarding this name change, so better to do it prior to visa lodge, you also have the marriage certificate which justifies the two names of visa applicant.


this is just my thought, please wait for expert comments


----------



## adinil

Happy to inform you all!!!!yes GRANT

Finally we have received the golden mail for me ,my husband and my kid today morning.

Thank you all for your immense support and wish all who waiting for grant get it soon.

My details below:

ANZSCO – 261313
PTE 3rd attempt :June 2016

EOI updated : 15th July 2016 Visa189 with 65 points
189 Invite Received : 1st September 2016

Visa lodged with all documents (Including PCC and Meds) : 15th September 2016

CO First Contact:Brisbane Team on 17 October 2016 
CO Second Contact: Brisbane Team on 01 December 2016 
Grant : 09 December 2016


----------



## saurabharora123

adinil said:


> Happy to inform you all!!!!yes GRANT
> 
> Finally we have received the golden mail for me ,my husband and my kid today morning.
> 
> Thank you all for your immense support and wish all who waiting for grant get it soon.
> 
> My details below:
> 
> ANZSCO – 261313
> PTE 3rd attempt :June 2016
> 
> EOI updated : 15th July 2016 Visa189 with 65 points
> 189 Invite Received : 1st September 2016
> 
> Visa lodged with all documents (Including PCC and Meds) : 15th September 2016
> 
> CO First Contact:Brisbane Team on 17 October 2016
> CO Second Contact: Brisbane Team on 01 December 2016
> Grant : 09 December 2016


Congratulations!


----------



## sultan_azam

adinil said:


> Happy to inform you all!!!!yes GRANT
> 
> Finally we have received the golden mail for me ,my husband and my kid today morning.
> 
> Thank you all for your immense support and wish all who waiting for grant get it soon.
> 
> My details below:
> 
> ANZSCO – 261313
> PTE 3rd attempt :June 2016
> 
> EOI updated : 15th July 2016 Visa189 with 65 points
> 189 Invite Received : 1st September 2016
> 
> Visa lodged with all documents (Including PCC and Meds) : 15th September 2016
> 
> CO First Contact:Brisbane Team on 17 October 2016
> CO Second Contact: Brisbane Team on 01 December 2016
> Grant : 09 December 2016


congratulations to you and family for this milestone of life


----------



## orange siera

adinil said:


> Happy to inform you all!!!!yes GRANT
> 
> Finally we have received the golden mail for me ,my husband and my kid today morning.
> 
> Thank you all for your immense support and wish all who waiting for grant get it soon.
> 
> My details below:
> 
> ANZSCO – 261313
> PTE 3rd attempt :June 2016
> 
> EOI updated : 15th July 2016 Visa189 with 65 points
> 189 Invite Received : 1st September 2016
> 
> Visa lodged with all documents (Including PCC and Meds) : 15th September 2016
> 
> CO First Contact:Brisbane Team on 17 October 2016
> CO Second Contact: Brisbane Team on 01 December 2016
> Grant : 09 December 2016



Great News. Congrats and good luck with the future.

Could you share who was the CO and what documents were requested at the first and second CO contact respectively.

Thanks in advance. Cheers !


----------



## tk123

adinil said:


> Happy to inform you all!!!!yes GRANT
> 
> 
> 
> Finally we have received the golden mail for me ,my husband and my kid today morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your immense support and wish all who waiting for grant get it soon.
> 
> 
> 
> My details below:
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO – 261313
> 
> PTE 3rd attempt :June 2016
> 
> 
> 
> EOI updated : 15th July 2016 Visa189 with 65 points
> 
> 189 Invite Received : 1st September 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Visa lodged with all documents (Including PCC and Meds) : 15th September 2016
> 
> 
> 
> CO First Contact:Brisbane Team on 17 October 2016
> 
> CO Second Contact: Brisbane Team on 01 December 2016
> 
> Grant : 09 December 2016




Congratssss!!!!! 

Please share docs requested by CO and update immitracker. 

Every grant brings a lot of hope and positivity!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheInnovativeGuy

*Nominated Occupation and Non-Relevant Graduate Work Experience Contrast*

Hi everyone!

I am new to this forum. Basically, I will be applying in 2017. 

I am a recent Mechanical Engineering BEng (Hons.) graduate from a UK university. I graduated in September 2016. 

I will be sending my request for Engineers Australia skills assessment, next month. I know many who were in the same position, with the same degree and university as me, and got approved for the Engineering Techologist (2339-14) occupation code by EA. 

I have around 60 points for 189 visa, and 65 for 190 visa. Everything is alright, so far. As I am a recent graduate, I will not be claiming any points for work experience (even though I have done a few engineering internships pre-graduation). However, despite being an engineer, I have been working in the finance industry after graduating in September 2016. 

I'm just wondering, should I mention it on the EOI (before invitation), and visa application forms (form 80 and 1221), once I get an invite? 

Well, I am eligible because of my qualifications (Australian bachelors degree equivalent - 15 points), age (18 to 24 - 25 points) and superior English (IELTS 8.0 + in all modules - 20 points). Added together, it's 60 points overall. Plus, 5 points if I get state nomination. However, as mentioned before, I have been working in a different sector after graduation. 
Would it negatively impact my visa application if I include it? Or should I conceal it? 

Cheers!


----------



## ozairalikhan

adinil said:


> Happy to inform you all!!!!yes GRANT
> 
> Finally we have received the golden mail for me ,my husband and my kid today morning.
> 
> Thank you all for your immense support and wish all who waiting for grant get it soon.
> 
> My details below:
> 
> ANZSCO – 261313
> PTE 3rd attempt :June 2016
> 
> EOI updated : 15th July 2016 Visa189 with 65 points
> 189 Invite Received : 1st September 2016
> 
> Visa lodged with all documents (Including PCC and Meds) : 15th September 2016
> 
> CO First Contact:Brisbane Team on 17 October 2016
> CO Second Contact: Brisbane Team on 01 December 2016
> Grant : 09 December 2016


Congratulations. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## TDas

Dear All, 

Have been a silent observer in this group and I would say this group has helped us tremendously in this application process and during the never ending wait. I am glad to say that my husband and I got our grant today after close to 2 months wait. This gives some assurance that dibp folks are still working and holiday season is yet to begin there.. So guys, dont lose hope and hope you all get visas very very soon!All the best!!:thumb:

Thanks
TD

ANZSCO – 261312 ( Developer Programmer) 
Points- 65
Visa lodged with all documents (Including PCC and Meds) : 16th Oct 2016
CO Contact:Adelaide Team ( Michael ) on 25 October for French PCC Translation
Submitted French PCC Translation to CO : 2nd November 2016
Grant : 09 December 2016


----------



## sultan_azam

TDas said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Have been a silent observer in this group and I would say this group has helped us tremendously in this application process and during the never ending wait. I am glad to say that my husband and I got our grant today after close to 2 months wait. This gives some assurance that dibp folks are still working and holiday season is yet to begin there.. So guy, dont lose hope and hope you all get visas very very soon!All the best!!:thumb:
> 
> Thanks
> TD
> 
> ANZSCO – 261312 ( Developer Programmer)
> Points- 65
> Visa lodged with all documents (Including PCC and Meds) : 16th Oct 2016
> CO Contact:Adelaide Team ( Michael ) on 25 October for French PCC Translation
> Submitted French PCC Translation to CO : 2nd November 2016
> Grant : 09 December 2016


congratulations, 

yes DIBP is still working and the holiday list is clearly specified, they will work all days except the mentioned holidays


----------



## tk123

TDas said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> Have been a silent observer in this group and I would say this group has helped us tremendously in this application process and during the never ending wait. I am glad to say that my husband and I got our grant today after close to 2 months wait. This gives some assurance that dibp folks are still working and holiday season is yet to begin there.. So guy, dont lose hope and hope you all get visas very very soon!All the best!!:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> TD
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO – 261312 ( Developer Programmer)
> 
> Points- 65
> 
> Visa lodged with all documents (Including PCC and Meds) : 16th Oct 2016
> 
> CO Contact:Adelaide Team ( Michael ) on 25 October for French PCC Translation
> 
> Submitted French PCC Translation to CO : 2nd November 2016
> 
> Grant : 09 December 2016




CONGRATS!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adinil

Co asked for identity proof as we had mismatch in given name(fathers name not included) as per gazette copy for name change,so provided taht

pls provide link for immi tracker will update


tk123 said:


> Congratssss!!!!!
> 
> Please share docs requested by CO and update immitracker.
> 
> Every grant brings a lot of hope and positivity!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

adinil said:


> Co asked for identity proof as we had mismatch in given name(fathers name not included) as per gazette copy for name change,so provided taht
> 
> 
> 
> pls provide link for immi tracker will update




www.myimmitracker.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Congratulations To everyone who have received grant. Hope you all get a job and settle down soon in AU.
Day 70 for me now :'(


----------



## yadavtinu

TheInnovativeGuy said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am new to this forum. Basically, I will be applying in 2017.
> 
> I am a recent Mechanical Engineering BEng (Hons.) graduate from a UK university. I graduated in September 2016.
> 
> I will be sending my request for Engineers Australia skills assessment, next month. I know many who were in the same position, with the same degree and university as me, and got approved for the Engineering Techologist (2339-14) occupation code by EA.
> 
> I have around 60 points for 189 visa, and 65 for 190 visa. Everything is alright, so far. As I am a recent graduate, I will not be claiming any points for work experience (even though I have done a few engineering internships pre-graduation). However, despite being an engineer, I have been working in the finance industry after graduating in September 2016.
> 
> I'm just wondering, should I mention it on the EOI (before invitation), and visa application forms (form 80 and 1221), once I get an invite?
> 
> Well, I am eligible because of my qualifications (Australian bachelors degree equivalent - 15 points), age (18 to 24 - 25 points) and superior English (IELTS 8.0 + in all modules - 20 points). Added together, it's 60 points overall. Plus, 5 points if I get state nomination. However, as mentioned before, I have been working in a different sector after graduation.
> Would it negatively impact my visa application if I include it? Or should I conceal it?
> 
> Cheers!


First of all, welcome to the forums.

Now, I don't think you should apply for engineering technologist, instead of that, you should go for engineering professional as you have a degree, not the diploma.

I think, you don't have to mention your work experience in EOI stage or assessment stage as you are not claiming any points for employment, however, during visa application, you have to mention all of your's employment history as well as unemployment and at that time you can specify this boldly. Working in other industry never leaves a negative impact. In fact, it's better to do so instead of being unemployed. After all, you are getting an industry exposure. 

Finally, I would say it is better to conceal unless and until they ask specifically, like employment history and so.


----------



## BHPS

nydruva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following this forum for a while now, I lodged my application on 2/09/16, CO contacted me on 13/09 for 1221 and resume, which I uploaded on 15/09. I was also contacted by skill support on 11/11 to verify financial details during education which I clarified by email. I have recently contacted DIBP and the call centre officer told me that there are some routine security checks being done and we are waiting for our Indian office to get back to us. I understand that no one here would be able to tell me how long it will take exactly for them to get back, however was hoping to know if someone has had a similar situation and how long did it take for you to get a decision.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Onshore applicant
> Job code - 233411 -electronics engineer, no points claimed for employment.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi,

I would say it will take 4-6 weeks after their contact , we had faced the same scenarios (same financial questions)and questions and exactly after 6 weeks we got grant..

Hope it will help.
Thanks


----------



## ariin

TDas said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Have been a silent observer in this group and I would say this group has helped us tremendously in this application process and during the never ending wait. I am glad to say that my husband and I got our grant today after close to 2 months wait. This gives some assurance that dibp folks are still working and holiday season is yet to begin there.. So guys, dont lose hope and hope you all get visas very very soon!All the best!!:thumb:
> 
> Thanks
> TD
> 
> ANZSCO – 261312 ( Developer Programmer)
> Points- 65
> Visa lodged with all documents (Including PCC and Meds) : 16th Oct 2016
> CO Contact:Adelaide Team ( Michael ) on 25 October for French PCC Translation
> Submitted French PCC Translation to CO : 2nd November 2016
> Grant : 09 December 2016


Congrats and best of luck for the future


----------



## ariin

adinil said:


> Happy to inform you all!!!!yes GRANT
> 
> Finally we have received the golden mail for me ,my husband and my kid today morning.
> 
> Thank you all for your immense support and wish all who waiting for grant get it soon.
> 
> My details below:
> 
> ANZSCO – 261313
> PTE 3rd attempt :June 2016
> 
> EOI updated : 15th July 2016 Visa189 with 65 points
> 189 Invite Received : 1st September 2016
> 
> Visa lodged with all documents (Including PCC and Meds) : 15th September 2016
> 
> CO First Contact:Brisbane Team on 17 October 2016
> CO Second Contact: Brisbane Team on 01 December 2016
> Grant : 09 December 2016




Congrats guys and best of luck for the future


----------



## aditya_barca

adinil said:


> Co asked for identity proof as we had mismatch in given name(fathers name not included) as per gazette copy for name change,so provided taht
> 
> pls provide link for immi tracker will update


Is it mandatory to provide National ID? I had same spelling issues on my Id and hence I did not provide any. I hope thats allright.


----------



## Nurulkis111

Opinion please. I applied for visa 189 with my spouse as dependant. Documents submitted on 8th October 2016. I have still yet to hear anything from my CO. And I just realised for my spouse's proof of functional English I only sent this degree certification which is from a UK university. I did not send a letter from the University stating the medium of language is English 

Should I get a letter from the University to state the medium is in English and add to immi or should I just wait for my CO to ask further information. Please advise.


----------



## sultan_azam

Nurulkis111 said:


> Opinion please. I applied for visa 189 with my spouse as dependant. Documents submitted on 8th October 2016. I have still yet to hear anything from my CO. And I just realised for my spouse's proof of functional English I only sent this degree certification which is from a UK university. I did not send a letter from the University stating the medium of language is English
> 
> Should I get a letter from the University to state the medium is in English and add to immi or should I just wait for my CO to ask further information. Please advise.


uploading this document upfront will save processing time


----------



## Nurulkis111

Save time? Or will this just delay more because I'm adding more documents after finalizing. Will i be put on another queue for adding more docs


----------



## sultan_azam

Nurulkis111 said:


> Save time? Or will this just delay more because I'm adding more documents after finalizing. Will i be put on another queue for adding more docs


we are talking about functional english proof for your spouse(dependant applicant) in your visa application,

if your spouse is holder of a valid passport issued by the United Kingdom, the United States of America, Canada, New Zealand, or the Republic of Ireland and she is a citizen of that country then she need not provide proof of functional english


if not then you need to provide that letter, it is a part of visa application, required to prove functional ability in english for adult dependent applicant


----------



## kapilarora4

Nurulkis111 said:


> Save time? Or will this just delay more because I'm adding more documents after finalizing. Will i be put on another queue for adding more docs


As much as I understood so far, you can continue adding new documents and providing extra document helps save time, coz if CO comes back asking a document then you are in a long waiting queue, if he finds it in your uploaded documents(doesn't matter when) he will not be in situation to ask you the same(although he can, in that case you upload it again). 

All the best.



-----------------------------
***** Please do update Immitracker, It does a lot of help to your fellow aspirants.Won't take more than 5 minutes.*****

261311(Analyst Programmer) - ACS assessment for me and wife +ve.
Timeline
----------
10-SEP-2016 - EOI submitted with 70 points(30+15+10+10+5-partner)
14-Sep-2016 - +ve response
20-Oct-2016 Visa Lodge(with All docs + PCC + medical)
03-Nov-2016 First CO contact(Adelaide) 
Required - UK PCC correction,HR letter,Birth certificate of son
Provided - UK PCC correction, No HR as per company policy instead provided 
(HR email, payslips, joining letter, PF statement, Bank statement 8 years(random months), For 16 last 5 years.
Grant/2nd CO contact - Waiting

** Special points(that i learnt)
1. complete family fees was 6300 but there will be additional charge around 60+AUD so load forex card accordingly to avoid dlay/reload/hassle.
2. Provide as many documents as you can(surf this forum, feels like digging gold when it reaps its benefits  )
3. additional forms like Form 80 etc. can be provided beforehand(for you as well partner)
4. Do upload Birth-Certificate of minor(son/daughter). Don't go for PP for birthcertificate. I know option is there but GSM will come back asking for Birth-Certicate(not in every case). I suffered a lot trying to be wise.
5. Some companies have policy of not providing HR letter(mine too). So try providing Salary slips, joining letter, HR email(stating no for ref letter), bank statement and anything that can prove your point.
6. Last - Please do update Immitracker, It does a lot of help to your fellow aspirants.


----------



## vkakkar

aditya_barca said:


> Is it mandatory to provide National ID? I had same spelling issues on my Id and hence I did not provide any. I hope thats allright.


Yes no issues. I didn't upload in my case, due to size limitation for upload. CO also didn't ask. If CO needs, then he/she will come and ask.


----------



## aditya070807

Got Visa Grant guys !!
Thanks for all the help
Had submitted CO requested documents on 5th Dec to Gsm.Brisbane.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## kp123

aditya070807 said:


> Got Visa Grant guys !!
> Thanks for all the help
> Had submitted CO requested documents on 5th Dec to Gsm.Brisbane.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk




Congratulations!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

aditya070807 said:


> Got Visa Grant guys !!
> Thanks for all the help
> Had submitted CO requested documents on 5th Dec to Gsm.Brisbane.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk




Congrats!!!
so it wasnt a dull friday afterall 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

aditya070807 said:


> Got Visa Grant guys !!
> Thanks for all the help
> Had submitted CO requested documents on 5th Dec to Gsm.Brisbane.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk




please share your timeline and update immitracker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## satban

*Allocation of CO for 261313*

Hi - can anyone please tell me how long it is taking to get CO allocation for code 2613* series.

Generic responses are 2 months + but it would be good to know your time frame and ANZCO code as well.

Thanks,
Satwik


----------



## rock_aussie

Hi All. I am rocky, basically from India. Had just completed my IELTS and EOI submission for 189 subclass visa. Just wanted to know how long would the process take for the Australian Government to grant me an invite. Please find my details below.

1] IELTS - Band 7 in all sections L/R/W/S
2] 189 EOI Submitted - 06 Dec 2016

Eagerly waiting for the seniors to help me out here


----------



## OctNovDec

Can someone tell me what is the difference between GSM and the regular process? I keep reading GSM Adelaide, GSM Brisbane on the forum, and I have no idea how different it is? Can someone please enlighten me.


----------



## rock_aussie

rock_aussie said:


> Hi All. I am rocky, basically from India. Had just completed my IELTS and EOI submission for 189 subclass visa. Just wanted to know how long would the process take for the Australian Government to grant me an invite. Please find my details below.
> 
> 1] IELTS - Band 7 in all sections L/R/W/S
> 2] 189 EOI Submitted - 06 Dec 2016
> 
> Eagerly waiting for the seniors to help me out here


And my ANZSCO Code is 261313 (Sorry forgot to mention that earlier)


----------



## gauravghai

Hi People,
Is it true that we have to take Police clearance certificate from all the countries where we have spend more than one year in last 10 years? If this is true, then it would increase my work 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## rock_aussie

gauravghai said:


> Hi People,
> Is it true that we have to take Police clearance certificate from all the countries where we have spend more than one year in last 10 years? If this is true, then it would increase my work


Yes gauravghai, thats correct. Even for Canada its the same rule when it comes to PCC.


----------



## vinodn007

aditya070807 said:


> Got Visa Grant guys !!
> Thanks for all the help
> Had submitted CO requested documents on 5th Dec to Gsm.Brisbane.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Congratulations. .we pls have the time line details as many can't view the signature on tap talk etc 

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## rock_aussie

Hi vinodn007, I can see on your signature that the EOI was lodged on March 2016 but till date you did not receive your invite is it? And your points(75) are very impressive as well.


----------



## vinodn007

rock_aussie said:


> Hi vinodn007, I can see on your signature that the EOI was lodged on March 2016 but till date you did not receive your invite is it? And your points(75) are very impressive as well.


Signature needs to be updated.i got SA 190 nomination and filed visa on 30th November and awaiting Co contact.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

aditya070807 said:


> Got Visa Grant guys !!
> Thanks for all the help
> Had submitted CO requested documents on 5th Dec to Gsm.Brisbane.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


congrats aditya... can you update your timeline ??


----------



## sultan_azam

rock_aussie said:


> Hi All. I am rocky, basically from India. Had just completed my IELTS and EOI submission for 189 subclass visa. Just wanted to know how long would the process take for the Australian Government to grant me an invite. Please find my details below.
> 
> 1] IELTS - Band 7 in all sections L/R/W/S
> 2] 189 EOI Submitted - 06 Dec 2016
> 
> Eagerly waiting for the seniors to help me out here



what is your occupation code and eoi points ???


----------



## rock_aussie

sultan_azam said:


> what is your occupation code and eoi points ???


Hi sultan_azam, my ANZSCO Code: 261313 and 189 visa points: 65


----------



## vikasunjha

Hi Experts,

I have spent 11 months 8 days in Switzerland for company project, so what are the chances for CO request for Swiss PCC? even if CO asks, can it be defensible that i spent less than 12 months so i don't require PCC? 

Is anyone has requested for Swiss PCC? 

Your response is appreciated!!!


----------



## ariin

aditya070807 said:


> Got Visa Grant guys !!
> Thanks for all the help
> Had submitted CO requested documents on 5th Dec to Gsm.Brisbane.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


congrats bro


----------



## sultan_azam

rock_aussie said:


> Hi sultan_azam, my ANZSCO Code: 261313 and 189 visa points: 65


last round ( 7th Dec) no one received invite for this job code, lets see what is the trend in next round(21st Dec), it will be best to interpret things after that round


----------



## rock_aussie

sultan_azam said:


> last round ( 7th Dec) no one received invite for this job code, lets see what is the trend in next round(21st Dec), it will be best to interpret things after that round


Oh i see. Could you please share the website you looked up to know about the invitations and occ. code that were invited. Thank you sultan_azam.


----------



## aditya_barca

vikasunjha said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have spent 11 months 8 days in Switzerland for company project, so what are the chances for CO request for Swiss PCC? even if CO asks, can it be defensible that i spent less than 12 months so i don't require PCC?
> 
> Is anyone has requested for Swiss PCC?
> 
> Your response is appreciated!!!


Theres a high chance that u might have to, though it depends on co.
I read somewhere a guy with 10 months outside was asked for pcc.


Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

rock_aussie said:


> Oh i see. Could you please share the website you looked up to know about the invitations and occ. code that were invited. Thank you sultan_azam.


go through this thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2-189-eoi-invitations-december-2016-a-56.html


----------



## gaurav_malik

Hi Gang,

I am starting my process for EOI. Please correct me if I am not on the right path :-

1) Ordered my Master's Transcripts. 
2) Booked date for Toefl
3) Once these are done I will file for Assessment with ACS
4) Once thats done, Then I can file an EOI correct ?


----------



## infysaxe

singhexpat20 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> does medical referral letter contains photo ?
> On the downloaded medical referral letter it says no photo available. Should I upload photo and then download referral letter ?


It's normal, You need to take the printout of referral letter and visit the clinic where you book the appointment. The staff at medical clinic will take your photo and upload in eMedical, once they upload the details in eMedical, the referral letter will also show up your photo, which you can for Health evidence while uploading documents for your visa application.


----------



## nikhil_k

OctNovDec said:


> Can someone tell me what is the difference between GSM and the regular process? I keep reading GSM Adelaide, GSM Brisbane on the forum, and I have no idea how different it is? Can someone please enlighten me.


GSM is Generic Skilled Migration...and there are different teams like Brisbane and adelaide who work on the cases. This is the normal process.

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals: XXX


----------



## nikhil_k

singhexpat20 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> does medical referral letter contains photo ?
> On the downloaded medical referral letter it says no photo available. Should I upload photo and then download referral letter ?


No it does not contain a photo. Just take that to the medical center.

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals: XXX


----------



## playerofdangers

Hello everyone! I would want to discuss a couple of things about my Pakistani PCC. I am an Saudi Arabia, so my father applied on my behalf to the police station in my hometown sargodha (punjab). The PCC contains my father’s thumbprint next to my photo, as the PCC has been generated through software and it won’t print until a thumb impression is provided. So I have decided either; 

1.	To request police to add a note at the bottom ‘the applicant didn’t appear at the police station” and further email my CO and tell her that the thumbprint doesn’t belong to me, or

2.	Ask the CO for extension of one month and travel myself to Pakistan to get the PCC.

Please tell me which option is better?


----------



## Sydneyboy

Legally i dont think its right thing. The real process for this is that your father should make affidavite for you and submit to police station along with your application, this is the only legal method in Pakistan.


----------



## nydruva

BHPS said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I would say it will take 4-6 weeks after their contact , we had faced the same scenarios (same financial questions)and questions and exactly after 6 weeks we got grant..
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it will help.
> 
> Thanks




Hey,

Thanks a lot for your response! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

gaurav_malik said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> I am starting my process for EOI. Please correct me if I am not on the right path :-
> 
> 1) Ordered my Master's Transcripts.
> 2) Booked date for Toefl
> 3) Once these are done I will file for Assessment with ACS
> 4) Once thats done, Then I can file an EOI correct ?


yes correct, concentrate on toefl, get good scores, everything else will fall in place eventually 

all the best


----------



## playerofdangers

*Pakistani PCC*



Sydneyboy said:


> Legally i dont think its right thing. The real process for this is that your father should make affidavite for you and submit to police station along with your application, this is the only legal method in Pakistan.


But the PCC has been obtained legally. The police station people said that it was there standard procedure


----------



## Sydneyboy

playerofdangers said:


> Sydneyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legally i dont think its right thing. The real process for this is that your father should make affidavite for you and submit to police station along with your application, this is the only legal method in Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> But the PCC has been obtained legally. The police station people said that it was there standard procedure
Click to expand...

Does PCC has thumb print of father? If not thn its fine bro


----------



## playerofdangers

*Pakistani PCC*



Sydneyboy said:


> Does PCC has thumb print of father? If not thn its fine bro


Yes it has the thumbprint of my father. The reason is that the person who submits application must give thumbprint at the time of receiving the PCC as an acknowledgement


----------



## daussie

ACS mentioned in letter that experience after Jan 2012 considered skilled. So I started to list skilled experience from 01 Feb. Is that correct?

Or it should be 01 Jan ? Please advice.


----------



## cremebrulle18

*immi s56*



Duchessroye said:


> We had the same CO with request for additional information on the same date...don't worry about it...I did the same thing and I just got my grant


when did you get your visa grant? Congratulation!
i also received immi s56 today, asking for additional info.


----------



## cremebrulle18

Today I received immi s56 request for more information. Is this something to worry about?


----------



## sultan_azam

cremebrulle18 said:


> Today I received immi s56 request for more information. Is this something to worry about?


Provide the information requested by them, after that nothing to worry

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nurulkis111

Disappointed. 

Ive beeb waiting for a grant for nearly 4 months. I don't understand the delay. I applied and my spouse was the dependent. But I had to show extra evidence of our genuine relationship. Has anyone been in the same boat? Did this take longer than anticipated? 

I'm so done with my visa application and want to give up.

Sigh


----------



## Priya0106

*Systems Analyst - 261112*

Hi All,

I have 65 points under the Systems Analyst - 261112 code and my eoi logde date will be 1st Jan 2017. Could you please advise the waiting time for getting an invite?

TIA.


----------



## sultan_azam

Priya0106 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have 65 points under the Systems Analyst - 261112 code and my eoi logde date will be 1st Jan 2017. Could you please advise the waiting time for getting an invite?
> 
> TIA.


waiting time will depend upon number of invites remaining at that time and the number/points of people in waiting line


----------



## sandeep_iimt

Hi All,

my friend have lodged a visa but he has pending payment for partner for english skill( as she could not get required points in ielts). Unfortunately even after sending multiple reminder no one is responding on the email since last 1month. Is there any contact no./hotline to contact to case officer/immigration officer.

Kindly help to advise

regards,
sandeep


----------



## Priya0106

sultan_azam said:


> waiting time will depend upon number of invites remaining at that time and the number/points of people in waiting line


Hi Sultan_Azam,

Thanks for the reply. I understand that but my intention is to know the probability by which month i can receive the invite in the year 2017 as i see very slow trend moving for this occupation. TIA!


----------



## Neyogasgas

*815 so what next?*

Hello everyone,

I got a request for additional information requesting that i sign health undertaking for myself (used to smoke heavily so once had Pneumonia and Bronchitis which led to chest x ray being quite unclear...had to do TB sputum test). The test took 3 months and i got cleared finally and was asked to fill the health undertaken form (form 815).
I have filled the form and submitted immediately. Does anyone here have the faintest idea how long it takes post signing that form before the possibility of a grant suffices? This was sometime on Tuesday/Wednesday.

Waiting could be a drag...op2:


----------



## vinodn007

Priya0106 said:


> Hi Sultan_Azam,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I understand that but my intention is to know the probability by which month i can receive the invite in the year 2017 as i see very slow trend moving for this occupation. TIA!


Without knowing the actual numbers how can one know or predict.so best thing is to wait and hope for the best.you will get the invite eventually..good luck.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Priya0106 said:


> Hi Sultan_Azam,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I understand that but my intention is to know the probability by which month i can receive the invite in the year 2017 as i see very slow trend moving for this occupation. TIA!


i understand the desperation, but it will be wrong to predict any date since all the predictions have turned poof after 7th Dec round.

it will be better to wait till 21st Dec, saying something before that will be baseless


----------



## ankushcool

If I have real brother at Australia, Can I claim points under 189 class visa?? 

Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mission_is_on

ankushcool said:


> If I have real brother at Australia, Can I claim points under 189 class visa??
> 
> Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk




No..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peedus

Neyogasgas said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I got a request for additional information requesting that i sign health undertaking for myself (used to smoke heavily so once had Pneumonia and Bronchitis which led to chest x ray being quite unclear...had to do TB sputum test). The test took 3 months and i got cleared finally and was asked to fill the health undertaken form (form 815).
> I have filled the form and submitted immediately. Does anyone here have the faintest idea how long it takes post signing that form before the possibility of a grant suffices? This was sometime on Tuesday/Wednesday.
> 
> Waiting could be a drag...op2:


It took me around 15 days. Please have a look in my signature for details.


----------



## running_whipstitch

Hi

Sorry for this silly question..

What is the basis for IED?

Thank you for your patience


----------



## tk123

running_whipstitch said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for this silly question..
> 
> 
> 
> What is the basis for IED?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your patience




As I understand, it depends on the 1 year validity of medical/PCCs. so if you are PCCs are real old, then your IED would be very short. if they are recent, you will get max time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## running_whipstitch

tk123 said:


> As I understand, it depends on the 1 year validity of medical/PCCs. so if you are PCCs are real old, then your IED would be very short. if they are recent, you will get max time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks tk123


----------



## running_whipstitch

Another question:

For the professional reference, does it need to be addressed to DIBP or is it okay to submit what was submitted to the skills assessing authority?

Thanks a lot


----------



## peedus

running_whipstitch said:


> Another question:
> 
> For the professional reference, does it need to be addressed to DIBP or is it okay to submit what was submitted to the skills assessing authority?
> 
> Thanks a lot


I had submitted the same document I submitted to VETASSESS.


----------



## sultan_azam

tk123 said:


> As I understand, it depends on the 1 year validity of medical/PCCs. so if you are PCCs are real old, then your IED would be very short. if they are recent, you will get max time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


rightly said, that is the basis in most of the cases, however in rarest of rare cases they base IED as six months from grant date or submission of form 815.

recently we saw such case in 2015 gang.


----------



## kaju

sultan_azam said:


> rightly said, that is the basis in most of the cases, however in rarest of rare cases they base IED as six months from grant date or submission of form 815.
> 
> recently we saw such case in 2015 gang.


An approved Health Undertaking is only valid for a maximum 6 months from the date of the medical approval, so that's why the IED won't be more (and may be less) than 6 months after that date.


----------



## misecmisc

sultan_azam said:


> rightly said, that is the basis in most of the cases, however in rarest of rare cases they base IED as six months from grant date or submission of form 815.
> 
> recently we saw such case in 2015 gang.


Just for my understanding - Is IED the date by which we must enter Aus? So from the date, we receive the PR visa(which is referred to as grant here - correct?) , from that date till the date mentioned in IED, between this time we must enter Aus - or - else, our visa would get expired - is it something like this? Or, is it something else, as far as these dates are concerned? Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## tk123

misecmisc said:


> Just for my understanding - is IED the date by which we must enter Aus? so from the date, we receive the PR visa(which is referred to as grant here - correct?) , from that date till the date mentioned in IED, between this time we must enter Aus - or - else, our visa would get expired - is it something like this? Or, is it something else, as far as these dates are concerned? Please tell. Thanks.




yes. it is the latest you can enter Australia for the first time using the issued visa else the visa will be considered void. 

What stage are you at?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

tk123 said:


> yes. it is the latest you can enter Australia for the first time using the issued visa else the visa will be considered void.
> 
> What stage are you at??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Way back in the process  . Only submitted EOI till now.


----------



## Priya0106

Thank You. Yup, let's wait and see


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Good luck everyone 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hello8441

New week, New hopes
All the best every one.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ozairalikhan

playerofdangers said:


> Hello everyone! I would want to discuss a couple of things about my Pakistani PCC. I am an Saudi Arabia, so my father applied on my behalf to the police station in my hometown sargodha (punjab). The PCC contains my father’s thumbprint next to my photo, as the PCC has been generated through software and it won’t print until a thumb impression is provided. So I have decided either;
> 
> 1.To request police to add a note at the bottom ‘the applicant didn’t appear at the police station” and further email my CO and tell her that the thumbprint doesn’t belong to me, or
> 
> 2.Ask the CO for extension of one month and travel myself to Pakistan to get the PCC.
> 
> Please tell me which option is better?


While applying for PCC there is an option in form that if candidate is currently living inside Pakistan or not? Incase someone is living outside Pak then they mention it on PCC. 
Your father will submit affidavit on your behalf while applying PCC.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabharora123

Hey guys,

I am working on attaching documents to my Visa application. Need some help here.

1) I gave IELTS, and got my skill assessment done with my previous passport. Where can I inform my would be CO about the same?
2) Should I put scanned image of all the pages of my passport or just 1st and last page are enough?
3) I have already got my health assessment done before making the payment for the application and I did mentioned the HAP ID while filling up 17 page application. Do I need to upload the eMedical Information sheet as well? I think I read somewhere that it isn't required.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## peedus

Lets hope this week brings lots of grants especially to friends waiting for more than 3 months.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Not my day  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aditya_barca

gonnabeexpat said:


> Not my day
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Still few hours to go mate.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

Day 132 and still assessment in progress


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Status is still on recieved 😩

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

saurabharora123 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am working on attaching documents to my Visa application. Need some help here.
> 
> 1) I gave IELTS, and got my skill assessment done with my previous passport. Where can I inform my would be CO about the same?
> 2) Should I put scanned image of all the pages of my passport or just 1st and last page are enough?
> 3) I have already got my health assessment done before making the payment for the application and I did mentioned the HAP ID while filling up 17 page application. Do I need to upload the eMedical Information sheet as well? I think I read somewhere that it isn't required.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1. No need to inform the CO just attach the bio page of the previous passport too
2. Just the bio page and the last page if applicable
3. eMedical results will be uploaded by the panel physician you do not have to do anything


----------



## gonnabeexpat

No grants today?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

gonnabeexpat said:


> No grants today?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


one grant reported on myimmitracker


onshore guy, 261312, lodged 01/12/16, granted 12/12/16

very fast, adelaide team


----------



## tk123

sultan_azam said:


> one grant reported on myimmitracker
> 
> 
> onshore guy, 261312, lodged 01/12/16, granted 12/12/16
> 
> very fast, adelaide team






i submitted documents on 1-Dec with Adelaide team ... maybe they are reviewing my case now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

Day 6...

Waiting waiting


----------



## arjun09

dakshch said:


> Day 6...
> 
> Waiting waiting


Day 6 for 2nd year isn't it.

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## shaancm

Hi, current status of my applications is ' assessment in prog', now im planning to go on a vacation for 2 weeks(not to my home country). Do i need to inform this to dibp? If so how?
..shaan


----------



## SHILPA PETER

Ebilsaa said:


> Good luck everybody for this week, wish all of us to get the Golden Mail
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fingers crossed!!!! this waiiitttttt!!:behindsofa:


----------



## destinedtobe

I have a question for "Priority processing information for GSM SkillSelect applications." The date indicated for Priority 4 is 24 November 2016, does this mean to say that those who lodged their visa on 24 November and earlier have already been allocated? How frequent does this information get updated? Thanks!

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## saurabharora123

vikaschandra said:


> 1. No need to inform the CO just attach the bio page of the previous passport too
> 2. Just the bio page and the last page if applicable
> 3. eMedical results will be uploaded by the panel physician you do not have to do anything


Thanks brother.

If you could help with few more queries:
1) I generated all my salary account's bank statement online. These are pdf files and have a bank logo in color embossed on it. I hope this should work?

2) I was wondering there is no 'Submit' button to be pressed once all the documents are uploaded. Will this automatically be allocated to some CO after a few weeks.

3) If I click on view "Health Assessment Button", it shows:
Health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
I understand here that my health assessment has been successfully submitted to DIBP. 
Sorry for this stupid question.

4) Is it OK to append relieving letter issued by the previous company at the end of the offer letter and then name the file appropriately. I actually want to reduce the number of files uploaded as I have 3 previous companies. I think this would help me at later stage in case CO request some document.


----------



## sultan_azam

saurabharora123 said:


> Thanks brother.
> 
> If you could help with few more queries:
> 1) I generated all my salary account's bank statement online. There are pdf files and have a bank logo in color embossed on it. I hope this should work?
> 
> 2) I was wondering there is no 'Submit' button to be pressed once all the documents are uploaded. Will this automatically be allocated to some CO after a few weeks.
> 
> 3) If I click on view "Health Assessment Button", it shows:
> Health clearance provided – no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> I understand here that my health assessment has been successfully submitted to DIBP.
> Sorry for this stupid question.
> 
> 4) Is it OK to append relieving letter issued by the previous company at the end of the offer letter and then name the file appropriately. I actually want to reduce the number of files uploaded as I have 3 previous companies. I think this would help me at later stage in case CO request some document.



1. that bank statement seems fine

2. Case officer will be able to see the uploaded documents once they pick up your file for reivew

3. your health status is cleared, nothing to worry on this

4. providing a content page on files involving multiple data like offer letter, relieving letter will be better


----------



## saurabharora123

sultan_azam said:


> 1. that bank statement seems fine
> 
> 2. Case officer will be able to see the uploaded documents once they pick up your file for reivew
> 
> 3. your health status is cleared, nothing to worry on this
> 
> 4. providing a content page on files involving multiple data like offer letter, relieving letter will be better


Thank you brother.

So for the 4th point, I'll write a content page in word that will say offer letter starts from x page, relieving letter from y page will convert it to pdf and will append it to the beginning. 

Thanks again.


----------



## sultan_azam

saurabharora123 said:


> Thank you brother.
> 
> So for the 4th point, I'll write a content page in word that will say offer letter starts from x page, relieving letter from y page will convert it to pdf and will append it to the beginning.
> 
> Thanks again.


perfect, that is what I meant


----------



## hari_it_ram

sultan_azam said:


> perfect, that is what I meant




Under which category one can upload this index page? Others?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## sultan_azam

hari_it_ram said:


> Under which category one can upload this index page? Others?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


evidence of employment


----------



## hari_it_ram

sultan_azam said:


> evidence of employment




But my index contains details abt my overall application not only work exp. 

Primary applicant - education, English, other docs and work exp

Secondary app - education, English and other docs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## sultan_azam

hari_it_ram said:


> But my index contains details abt my overall application not only work exp.
> 
> Primary applicant - education, English, other docs and work exp
> 
> Secondary app - education, English and other docs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


are you uploading all docs in single pdf or in different files ??

like education/qualification, employment, character, english skills and so on


----------



## hari_it_ram

sultan_azam said:


> are you uploading all docs in single pdf or in different files ??
> 
> 
> 
> like education/qualification, employment, character, english skills and so on




No. I have individual PDF but I have created separate PDF for CO just to guide them, what files to look for based on the need.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## saurabharora123

hari_it_ram said:


> No. I have individual PDF but I have created separate PDF for CO just to guide them, what files to look for based on the need.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


I think there is no relevant place for the index document that you created. Better is what Sultan suggested, if you want to club relevant documents together put a content page in the beginning.


----------



## suhaz4

Hi,

Today I got a mail from CO - ADELAIDE.
Requesting for FORM 1193.
I filled and signed form.. But where can I attach It?
Anyone else got request for 1193?


The mail was like :::

See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the

checklist item(s) listed below.

Form 1193

In your visa application, you have provided following information:

The Department prefers to communicate electronically.

By providing an email address below, the applicant agrees correspondence will be sent to:

Email address: [email protected]

The applicant does not agree to electronic communication: No

Please confirm your preferred method of communication with the Department by completing

Form 1193 (attached).


----------



## destinedtobe

suhaz4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I got a mail from CO - ADELAIDE.
> Requesting for FORM 1193.
> I filled and signed form.. But where can I attach It?
> Anyone else got request for 1193?
> 
> 
> The mail was like :::
> 
> See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
> 
> checklist item(s) listed below.
> 
> Form 1193
> 
> In your visa application, you have provided following information:
> 
> The Department prefers to communicate electronically.
> 
> By providing an email address below, the applicant agrees correspondence will be sent to:
> 
> Email address: [email protected]
> 
> The applicant does not agree to electronic communication: No
> 
> Please confirm your preferred method of communication with the Department by completing
> 
> Form 1193 (attached).


OT: I just got excited with your update since you lodged 4th Dec. I lodged 8th Dec with the same ANZSCO code as you. All docs uploaded. Now I am gonna upload the same form as they requested from you, just in case. Thanks for the update!


----------



## tk123

destinedtobe said:


> OT: I just got excited with your update since you lodged 4th Dec. I lodged 8th Dec with the same ANZSCO code as you. All docs uploaded. Now I am gonna upload the same form as they requested from you, just in case. Thanks for the update!




adelaide is pretty good in first CO contacts. i also had first CO contact on Day-8 of submission


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selvaatec

destinedtobe said:


> OT: I just got excited with your update since you lodged 4th Dec. I lodged 8th Dec with the same ANZSCO code as you. All docs uploaded. Now I am gonna upload the same form as they requested from you, just in case. Thanks for the update!





suhaz4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I got a mail from CO - ADELAIDE.
> Requesting for FORM 1193.
> I filled and signed form.. But where can I attach It?
> Anyone else got request for 1193?
> 
> 
> The mail was like :::
> 
> See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
> 
> checklist item(s) listed below.
> 
> Form 1193
> 
> In your visa application, you have provided following information:
> 
> The Department prefers to communicate electronically.
> 
> By providing an email address below, the applicant agrees correspondence will be sent to:
> 
> Email address: [email protected]
> 
> The applicant does not agree to electronic communication: No
> 
> Please confirm your preferred method of communication with the Department by completing
> 
> Form 1193 (attached).



hi, i was also asked for form 1193. As you said, there is no valid document type option for this form in the attachment dropdown. I have searched for others or miscellaneous option, couldnt find that as well, finally attached in the document type called "No Document".I have called dibp regarding this and they said it is ok, and your case officer can find that.


----------



## zeeshan.mehtab

Did anybody with code 2613XX and 65 point get invitation in 7th December round?


----------



## dip0531

Hi,

I am planning to apply for a PR under 189 category. I have a bachelor degree in Civil Engg. and PGDM degree in Management. I have 12+ years of exp. as a Business analyst /project manager.
Can someone suggest if I need to submit my documents for assessment to ACS along with a project report as per RPL process ?


----------



## lollymolly

I have a question if you get higher point does that make you more likely to get your visa sooner say that if I have 70 that would make it sooner than if I hade 60 or 65?


----------



## sherif22879

lollymolly said:


> I have a question if you get higher point does that make you more likely to get your visa sooner say that if I have 70 that would make it sooner than if I hade 60 or 65?


Yes, for sure it will expedite your process


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Only 1 grant today looks like dibp has started to slow down

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## takemeout

lollymolly said:


> I have a question if you get higher point does that make you more likely to get your visa sooner say that if I have 70 that would make it sooner than if I hade 60 or 65?


yes for sure


----------



## roshand79

sherif22879 said:


> Yes, for sure it will expedite your process




I don't think so. From experiences of people who have got their grants I feel process can only be quick if all your paperwork is in order. The more the number of documents you provide it will help you to get a quicker grant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

lollymolly said:


> I have a question if you get higher point does that make you more likely to get your visa sooner say that if I have 70 that would make it sooner than if I hade 60 or 65?





sherif22879 said:


> Yes, for sure it will expedite your process


you may get invited early if the number of people having points more than you is lesser

however visa processing timelines vary case to case and will depend on the clarity of documents submitted by you


----------



## bikram82

lollymolly said:


> I have a question if you get higher point does that make you more likely to get your visa sooner say that if I have 70 that would make it sooner than if I hade 60 or 65?


Hi there, 

your points are helpful till you get invited. the more points you score the more chances of getting an invite sooner. However, if you have passed that stage then the points are of no use now. 
Your processing time will now depend on when your case is picked up and lots of other things, providing correct and legit documents are one of them. However, there is no guarantee that providing documentation will increase your processing time, but can surely increase your chances to get a Direct Grant. 

Hope this helps and Good luck with your case.


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> Only 1 grant today looks like dibp has started to slow down
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


thats pretty usual for DIBP to go very very quiet for December and first week of Jan.


----------



## Pradeep1998

185 days past still Received Status.

Invitation: 25 May 2016 
Visa launched: 11 June 2016
Assessment started email - Not Received ???
CO contact: No contact till date ???
Doc updated: Front Uploaded All documents 
Employment verification - ??????
Current Application Status - Received


----------



## anandjthacker

*Accountants - Visa lodged 2016 gang*

Guys, 

A thread has been created for our accountant friends who have lodged their visa application in 2016. This thread will help us to have a focused discussion post visa filing stage. 

A request to the people who have lodged their visa in 2016 and already received their grant to be a part of this thread so that you can share important tips / inputs with the people awaiting their grant. 

Link for the thread is given below - request you to share your timeline and important points / observation / tips here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...186441-accountants-visa-lodged-2016-gang.html

Hope to create a group of fellow accountants -- which shall definitely help in a long run.....:tea:


----------



## Brane

Dear Experts,

I have already lodged the 190 NSW visa and is under the Received status.

I'll be going on an international vacation this late december to Thailand for around 7 days.

Do I need to inform about this to DIBP?

If yes, how should I do it and what all documents are needed to support this?


Please help!!

Regards,
Brane


----------



## RKS20

Hi Seniors, 
I have lodged 189 visa and for my wife medicals they have asked 604 clinical chest examination due to some opacity in soft tissues. Did anybody else faced same situation and what can be the results if she is positive in test. I am worried that visa will be refused or they give time for treatment. Please help with ur experience and knowledge. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jitin81

Pradeep1998 said:


> 185 days past still Received Status.
> 
> Invitation: 25 May 2016
> Visa launched: 11 June 2016
> Assessment started email - Not Received ???
> CO contact: No contact till date ???
> Doc updated: Front Uploaded All documents
> Employment verification - ??????
> Current Application Status - Received


Hi.

Is your case with GSM Brisbane? I have same story as yours. Have past 200 days and application still in received status with no assessment commenced mail or CO contact. 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I have already lodged the 190 NSW visa and is under the Received status.
> 
> I'll be going on an international vacation this late december to Thailand for around 7 days.
> 
> Do I need to inform about this to DIBP?
> 
> If yes, how should I do it and what all documents are needed to support this?
> 
> 
> Please help!!
> 
> Regards,
> Brane



if you are going to change address for more than 14 days then inform DIBP using UPDATE US inside immiaccount, 

if it is a movement outside your country of current stay then it will be better to inform them


----------



## Brane

sultan_azam said:


> if you are going to change address for more than 14 days then inform DIBP using UPDATE US inside immiaccount,
> 
> if it is a movement outside your country of current stay then it will be better to inform them


Thanks sultan_azam. 
So under which section in UPDATE US do i need to inform them and supporting documents for the same?

Do i need to update that after I complete my vacation or well in advance?

Regards,
Brane


----------



## sultan_azam

Brane said:


> Thanks sultan_azam.
> So under which section in UPDATE US do i need to inform them and supporting documents for the same?
> 
> Do i need to update that after I complete my vacation or well in advance?
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


inside UPDATE US -- change in address or something similar, no documents required for short duration change in address

it should be done in advance, you* may* have to notify them again the change in address when you return


----------



## Mansoorb

Guys,

Finally my long wait is over. I got the golden mail today morning. Got the independent 189 visas for me and my family. I have to make an entry before 27th April and I have below queries. 

1. What employment details do I need carry with me? Does anyone have a sample please?
2. Do I need to carry any Vaccination records?
3. What is the minimum number of days I need to spend in Australia during the first visit?
4. During my first visit, do I need to show any earnings in Australia?
5. Can I use any port of entry such as either of Perth, Melbourne, Sydney etc?
6. I am assuming all my family members also need to make an entry before 27th April 2017.
7. During immigration of my first visit, will the Immigration officer stamp visa on my Passport after seeing my IMMI grant notification or do I have to carry this letter every time I enter Australia?
6. Anything else that I should be aware of before I travel.

Thanks in advance.
M


----------



## roshand79

Mansoorb said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally my long wait is over. I got the golden mail today morning. Got the independent 189 visas for me and my family. I have to make an entry before 27th April and I have below queries.
> 
> 1. What employment details do I need carry with me? Does anyone have a sample please?
> 2. Do I need to carry any Vaccination records?
> 3. What is the minimum number of days I need to spend in Australia during the first visit?
> 4. During my first visit, do I need to show any earnings in Australia?
> 5. Can I use any port of entry such as either of Perth, Melbourne, Sydney etc?
> 6. I am assuming all my family members also need to make an entry before 27th April 2017.
> 6. Anything else that I should be aware of before I travel.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> M




Congrats what's your timeline 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mansoorb

roshand79 said:


> Congrats what's your timeline
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.

Entry should be before 27-April-2017. Or are you asking how much time it took for each milestone?


----------



## tk123

Mansoorb said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally my long wait is over. I got the golden mail today morning. Got the independent 189 visas for me and my family. I have to make an entry before 27th April and I have below queries.
> 
> 1. What employment details do I need carry with me? Does anyone have a sample please?
> 2. Do I need to carry any Vaccination records?
> 3. What is the minimum number of days I need to spend in Australia during the first visit?
> 4. During my first visit, do I need to show any earnings in Australia?
> 5. Can I use any port of entry such as either of Perth, Melbourne, Sydney etc?
> 6. I am assuming all my family members also need to make an entry before 27th April 2017.
> 7. During immigration of my first visit, will the Immigration officer stamp visa on my Passport after seeing my IMMI grant notification or do I have to carry this letter every time I enter Australia?
> 6. Anything else that I should be aware of before I travel.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> M




Congrats!!! 

very good mews for the forum ... so DIBP is still working 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickooh

Hey, I just got my Direct Grant yesterday arvo.
My timeline is below:
EOI submitted: 01/09/2016
Invitation: 23/11/2016
Application Lodged: 23/11/2016
All Documents and Forms (i.e. 80 & 1221) submitted: 26/11/2016
Direct Grant: 12/12/2016
Days of progress: 19


----------



## tk123

Nickooh said:


> Hey, I just got my Direct Grant yesterday arvo.
> My timeline is below:
> EOI submitted: 01/09/2016
> Invitation: 23/11/2016
> Application Lodged: 23/11/2016
> All Documents and Forms (i.e. 80 & 1221) submitted: 26/11/2016
> Direct Grant: 12/12/2016
> Days of progress: 19




Congrats!!!! 

Adelaide or Brisbane office. please update immitracker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickooh

tk123 said:


> Congrats!!!!
> 
> Adelaide or Brisbane office. please update immitracker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

It's GSM Brisbane, CO name is Vely.
Immitracker is updated.


----------



## tk123

Nickooh said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> It's GSM Brisbane, CO name is Vely.
> 
> Immitracker is updated.




Thanks and Congrats again  

when do you plan to move.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickooh

tk123 said:


> Thanks and Congrats again
> 
> when do you plan to move.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, it such a luck before Christmas for me and my partner :fingerscrossed:. We apply onshore though. So now just keep moving forward.

Wish you guys all the best!


----------



## vikaschandra

Mansoorb said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally my long wait is over. I got the golden mail today morning. Got the independent 189 visas for me and my family. I have to make an entry before 27th April and I have below queries.
> 
> 1. What employment details do I need carry with me? Does anyone have a sample please?
> 2. Do I need to carry any Vaccination records?
> 3. What is the minimum number of days I need to spend in Australia during the first visit?
> 4. During my first visit, do I need to show any earnings in Australia?
> 5. Can I use any port of entry such as either of Perth, Melbourne, Sydney etc?
> 6. I am assuming all my family members also need to make an entry before 27th April 2017.
> 7. During immigration of my first visit, will the Immigration officer stamp visa on my Passport after seeing my IMMI grant notification or do I have to carry this letter every time I enter Australia?
> 6. Anything else that I should be aware of before I travel.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> M


Congratulations M
1. Not required 
2. Not required during visit. You would need the vaccination records for school admission
3. Land, get the entry stamped on the passport and return the same day that is adequate to validate the Visa
4. No
5. Yes any where in AU
6. See what is the IED on their grant letters
7. In AU you just need to handover the passport they have records linked with your passport number. Grant letter would not be required. You might need grant letter at other places though


----------



## roshand79

Mansoorb said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Entry should be before 27-April-2017. Or are you asking how much time it took for each milestone?




Yes each of your milestones 
Plus which team has processed your grant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

1 grant on immitracker already for today. 
Direct Grant with 28-Nov Application. Adelaide office.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pm10481

How do you know that Co is assigned...I applied on 16th with status received?


----------



## pm10481

How do you know which team you have submitted documents with, I choose Sydney as my destination


----------



## sultan_azam

Mansoorb said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally my long wait is over. I got the golden mail today morning. Got the independent 189 visas for me and my family. I have to make an entry before 27th April and I have below queries.
> 
> 1. What employment details do I need carry with me? Does anyone have a sample please?
> 2. Do I need to carry any Vaccination records?
> 3. What is the minimum number of days I need to spend in Australia during the first visit?
> 4. During my first visit, do I need to show any earnings in Australia?
> 5. Can I use any port of entry such as either of Perth, Melbourne, Sydney etc?
> 6. I am assuming all my family members also need to make an entry before 27th April 2017.
> 7. During immigration of my first visit, will the Immigration officer stamp visa on my Passport after seeing my IMMI grant notification or do I have to carry this letter every time I enter Australia?
> 6. Anything else that I should be aware of before I travel.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> M


Hey Mansoorb, congrats for the visa grant

if it is a validation trip than
1. you need not carry any employment documents if you are not going to make job search during validation trip
2. vaccination records for child may be required at time of admission in school, which i presume wont be done in this trip
3. you can enter australia and take the next flight home, that does your validation/activation of visa. however you can stay more if you wish
4. question 4 is not clear to me, i dont think we need to show any earnings, these all things will come into picture when you take a tax filing number from Australia
5. if you have 189, you can use any port of entry
6. all family members need to enter Aus before mentioned date
7. i think it is better to keep the grant letter with us, because in most of the case the immigration counter at home country demands this letter, Aus immigation doesnt demands as their system tracks our details of visa with passport number
8. research over 
a) carrying edibles to australia, 
b) carrying cash to australia, - last updated value was 10000 AUD per person


this is what i remember, let some one else also confirm this


----------



## Mbhasin

hi

what is the effect if someone changes job after doing ACS and submitting EOI but haven't got invitation.

eg

acs done april 2016
EOI ; june 2016

job change : jan 2017(this job is not accessed in ACS)


----------



## sultan_azam

Nickooh said:


> Hey, I just got my Direct Grant yesterday arvo.
> My timeline is below:
> EOI submitted: 01/09/2016
> Invitation: 23/11/2016
> Application Lodged: 23/11/2016
> All Documents and Forms (i.e. 80 & 1221) submitted: 26/11/2016
> Direct Grant: 12/12/2016
> Days of progress: 19


hey mate, congrats for the visa grant...

the christmas is merrier this time


----------



## sultan_azam

Mbhasin said:


> hi
> 
> what is the effect if someone changes job after doing ACS and submitting EOI but haven't got invitation.
> 
> eg
> 
> acs done april 2016
> EOI ; june 2016
> 
> job change : jan 2017(this job is not accessed in ACS)


if you wish to claim points for experience in new company than you need to do re-assessment by providing rnr letter from new company, also update EOI with end date of previous company as Dec 2016

if not than update EOI to mark end of tenure in previous cmpnay as Dec 2016
add new experience from Jan 2017 - mark not relevant


----------



## hari_it_ram

sultan_azam said:


> Hey Mansoorb, congrats for the visa grant
> 
> 
> 
> if it is a validation trip than
> 
> 1. you need not carry any employment documents if you are not going to make job search during validation trip
> 
> 2. vaccination records for child may be required at time of admission in school, which i presume wont be done in this trip
> 
> 3. you can enter australia and take the next flight home, that does your validation/activation of visa. however you can stay more if you wish
> 
> 4. question 4 is not clear to me, i dont think we need to show any earnings, these all things will come into picture when you take a tax filing number from Australia
> 
> 5. if you have 189, you can use any port of entry
> 
> 6. all family members need to enter Aus before mentioned date
> 
> 7. i think it is better to keep the grant letter with us, because in most of the case the immigration counter at home country demands this letter, Aus immigation doesnt demands as their system tracks our details of visa with passport number
> 
> 8. research over
> 
> a) carrying edibles to australia,
> 
> b) carrying cash to australia, - last updated value was 10000 AUD per person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what i remember, let some one else also confirm this




For point 5, I think its applicable for 190 as well to enter any port even though nominated by specific state.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## sultan_azam

hari_it_ram said:


> For point 5, I think its applicable for 190 as well to enter any port even though nominated by specific state.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


yes, i have seen people landing at port different from the state nominating them

but i dont know the consequences it may have in future.

may be someone experienced in this matter can throw some more light


----------



## vikaschandra

pm10481 said:


> How do you know that Co is assigned...I applied on 16th with status received?


Until you receive the immi commencement email or any further evidences requirement correspondence you would not know if the CO has been assigned. Though the CO might be working on the background. The status of your application may change directly from Received to Finalized in the event of Direct Grant


----------



## vikaschandra

pm10481 said:


> How do you know which team you have submitted documents with, I choose Sydney as my destination


You do not submit documents to a specific team. You might have applied for NSW but the case can be picked up by either GSM Office (Adelaide or Brisbane)


----------



## krishna_46

Got grant today !

Got Grant letter (PDF in e-mail) from GSM Adelaide. 
Must make first Entry to Australia before : 06-Dec-2017

Thanks to all the forum members for valuable information .


Details for mobile users :
189 | 261313 - Software Engineer - 70 Points
ACS - 03/11 -> 11/11/2016 (+ve)
EOI - 16/11 -> 23/11/2016 Invited
Lodged - 27/11
27/11 - All except PCC,Med,80
06/12 - PCC done, Med in progress
09/12 - All docs,PCC,Med,80 uploaded.
13/12 - Grant !

=========================
Age (25-32) - 30
Exp (5-2=3 Years ) - 05
Eng (Superior) - 20
Edu (Bachelors) - 15


----------



## Mbhasin

sultan_azam said:


> if you wish to claim points for experience in new company than you need to do re-assessment by providing rnr letter from new company, also update EOI with end date of previous company as Dec 2016
> 
> if not than update EOI to mark end of tenure in previous cmpnay as Dec 2016
> add new experience from Jan 2017 - mark not relevant


Thanks it is helpful


----------



## SinSin

Hi,

I lodged my 189 Visa Application for Chemical Engineering 233111 with 60 points on 12 October 2016. They asked for more info on 1st November, and I provided the info on 4th of November. 
How long will usually the process take these days? 
Is there any way to find out which city (Adelaide, Sydney, Brisbane, Canberra) are processing your application? My current status is Assessment in progress. 
How can I know if I went for security check?
Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

krishna_46 said:


> Got grant today !
> 
> Got Grant letter (PDF in e-mail) from GSM Adelaide.
> Must make first Entry to Australia before : 06-Dec-2017
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for valuable information .
> 
> 
> Details for mobile users :
> 189 | 261313 - Software Engineer - 70 Points
> ACS - 03/11 -> 11/11/2016 (+ve)
> EOI - 16/11 -> 23/11/2016 Invited
> Lodged - 27/11
> 27/11 - All except PCC,Med,80
> 06/12 - PCC done, Med in progress
> 09/12 - All docs,PCC,Med,80 uploaded.
> 13/12 - Grant !
> 
> =========================
> Age (25-32) - 30
> Exp (5-2=3 Years ) - 05
> Eng (Superior) - 20
> Edu (Bachelors) - 15


congratulations Krishna.... all the best


----------



## vikaschandra

krishna_46 said:


> Got grant today !
> 
> Got Grant letter (PDF in e-mail) from GSM Adelaide.
> Must make first Entry to Australia before : 06-Dec-2017
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for valuable information .
> 
> 
> Details for mobile users :
> 189 | 261313 - Software Engineer - 70 Points
> ACS - 03/11 -> 11/11/2016 (+ve)
> EOI - 16/11 -> 23/11/2016 Invited
> Lodged - 27/11
> 27/11 - All except PCC,Med,80
> 06/12 - PCC done, Med in progress
> 09/12 - All docs,PCC,Med,80 uploaded.
> 13/12 - Grant !
> 
> =========================
> Age (25-32) - 30
> Exp (5-2=3 Years ) - 05
> Eng (Superior) - 20
> Edu (Bachelors) - 15


Congratulations Krishna


----------



## vikaschandra

SinSin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my 189 Visa Application for Chemical Engineering 233111 with 60 points on 12 October 2016. They asked for more info on 1st November, and I provided the info on 4th of November.
> How long will usually the process take these days?
> Is there any way to find out which city (Adelaide, Sydney, Brisbane, Canberra) are processing your application? My current status is Assessment in progress.
> How can I know if I went for security check?
> Thanks


Processing times may vary depending on the case. Especially at this time nothing can be said with confirmation on how long it would take to finalize the application. Could be days, weeks, months 

check the correspondence mail you received from the CO requesting for additional evidence it should mention the GSM your case was assigned at. (Check at the bottom of the page)

there are two known GSM offices (Adelaide and Brisbane)

Until and unless DIBP informs you there are no other means of knowing if the file has been sent for security checks


----------



## tk123

krishna_46 said:


> Got grant today !
> 
> Got Grant letter (PDF in e-mail) from GSM Adelaide.
> Must make first Entry to Australia before : 06-Dec-2017
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for valuable information .
> 
> 
> Details for mobile users :
> 189 | 261313 - Software Engineer - 70 Points
> ACS - 03/11 -> 11/11/2016 (+ve)
> EOI - 16/11 -> 23/11/2016 Invited
> Lodged - 27/11
> 27/11 - All except PCC,Med,80
> 06/12 - PCC done, Med in progress
> 09/12 - All docs,PCC,Med,80 uploaded.
> 13/12 - Grant !
> 
> =========================
> Age (25-32) - 30
> Exp (5-2=3 Years ) - 05
> Eng (Superior) - 20
> Edu (Bachelors) - 15







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravghai

First of all congrats all who got their Visa in last few days.

My query is regarding Medical Check Up.

I got the 189 invite on 7 Dec'16. Since then I have arranged for all relevant documents of my family along with few changes in passport credentials(like surname and address change of my wife). Till the time I get new passport my PCC could not be completed. In order to utilize my next 2 weeks (expected time to get the passport) I am planning to utilize it for Medical. 

I wanted to understand the detailed procedure of medical examination:
1) Where can I start from?
2) Where to go for these test, as I am based out of New Delhi?
3) Any specific requirements of documents for this, as my passport is under re issue?
4) Is this test required for my 2 years old daughter?

Kindly acknowledge.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaancm

shaancm said:


> Hi, current status of my applications is ' assessment in prog', now im planning to go on a international vacation for 2 weeks(not to my home country). Do i need to inform this to dibp? If so how?
> ..shaan



Anyone plz?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aditya_barca

shaancm said:


> Anyone plz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not needed.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

gauravghai said:


> First of all congrats all who got their Visa in last few days.
> 
> My query is regarding Medical Check Up.
> 
> I got the 189 invite on 7 Dec'16. Since then I have arranged for all relevant documents of my family along with few changes in passport credentials(like surname and address change of my wife). Till the time I get new passport my PCC could not be completed. In order to utilize my next 2 weeks (expected time to get the passport) I am planning to utilize it for Medical.
> 
> I wanted to understand the detailed procedure of medical examination:
> 1) Where can I start from?
> 2) Where to go for these test, as I am based out of New Delhi?
> 3) Any specific requirements of documents for this, as my passport is under re issue?
> 4) Is this test required for my 2 years old daughter?
> 
> Kindly acknowledge.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


passport is essential for visa health checkup

when you get new passport, file visa application, generate HAP ID letter( immiaccount -- view health assessment - organize health examinations - print referral letter), do it individually for all applicants in your visa application

using this HAP ID book appointment at nearest panel physician, visit clinic on appointment day and get it done, you may need to carry PP size photograph

i was requested medicals for my 3 months child, so i guess it is essential for 2 year old child


http://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/immigration-panel-physicians - browse this for panel physician in India


----------



## destinedtobe

gauravghai said:


> First of all congrats all who got their Visa in last few days.
> 
> My query is regarding Medical Check Up.
> 
> I got the 189 invite on 7 Dec'16. Since then I have arranged for all relevant documents of my family along with few changes in passport credentials(like surname and address change of my wife). Till the time I get new passport my PCC could not be completed. In order to utilize my next 2 weeks (expected time to get the passport) I am planning to utilize it for Medical.
> 
> I wanted to understand the detailed procedure of medical examination:
> 1) Where can I start from?
> 2) Where to go for these test, as I am based out of New Delhi?
> 3) Any specific requirements of documents for this, as my passport is under re issue?
> 4) Is this test required for my 2 years old daughter?
> 
> Kindly acknowledge.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


1. Go to your immiaccount -> New application -> Health -> My health declarations
Once you submit, a medical referral letter is generated with HAP ID.
2. Browse from here: http://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/india
You need to do appointment first, I think. Call the clinic beforehand.
3. Not sure in your country you wish to get the medicals but for us here in SG, we needed to show our passports.
4. Yes. My 2yo had physical examination + TB test.


----------



## gauravghai

destinedtobe said:


> 1. Go to your immiaccount -> New application -> Health -> My health declarations
> Once you submit, a medical referral letter is generated with HAP ID.
> 2. Browse from here: http://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/india
> You need to do appointment first, I think. Call the clinic beforehand.
> 3. Not sure in your country you wish to get the medicals but for us here in SG, we needed to show our passports.
> 4. Yes. My 2yo had physical examination + TB test.


Thanks

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Depressed no grant today as well Day 73 :'(


----------



## gauravghai

sultan_azam said:


> passport is essential for visa health checkup
> 
> when you get new passport, file visa application, generate HAP ID letter( immiaccount -- view health assessment - organize health examinations - print referral letter), do it individually for all applicants in your visa application
> 
> using this HAP ID book appointment at nearest panel physician, visit clinic on appointment day and get it done, you may need to carry PP size photograph
> 
> i was requested medicals for my 3 months child, so i guess it is essential for 2 year old child
> 
> 
> http://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/immigration-panel-physicians - browse this for panel physician in India


Thanks

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys my application is in recieved status and i have not been assigned a CO yet. could you please let me know how to find out which team is handling my case even though a CO has not been assigned?


----------



## praveendas

krishna_46 said:


> Got grant today !
> 
> Got Grant letter (PDF in e-mail) from GSM Adelaide.
> Must make first Entry to Australia before : 06-Dec-2017
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for valuable information .
> 
> 
> Details for mobile users :
> 189 | 261313 - Software Engineer - 70 Points
> ACS - 03/11 -> 11/11/2016 (+ve)
> EOI - 16/11 -> 23/11/2016 Invited
> Lodged - 27/11
> 27/11 - All except PCC,Med,80
> 06/12 - PCC done, Med in progress
> 09/12 - All docs,PCC,Med,80 uploaded.
> 13/12 - Grant !
> 
> =========================
> Age (25-32) - 30
> Exp (5-2=3 Years ) - 05
> Eng (Superior) - 20
> Edu (Bachelors) - 15


Congrats Krishna! eace:
Clarification on "Must make first Entry to Australia before : 06-Dec-2017" - So they gave you a years time to visit Australia? 
Do they mention anything about which state you need to visit on the Visa Grant Email?


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys my application is in recieved status and i have not been assigned a CO yet. could you please let me know how to find out which team is handling my case even though a CO has not been assigned?


Not Possible


----------



## gonnabeexpat

krishna_46 said:


> Got grant today !
> 
> Got Grant letter (PDF in e-mail) from GSM Adelaide.
> Must make first Entry to Australia before : 06-Dec-2017
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for valuable information .
> 
> 
> Details for mobile users :
> 189 | 261313 - Software Engineer - 70 Points
> ACS - 03/11 -> 11/11/2016 (+ve)
> EOI - 16/11 -> 23/11/2016 Invited
> Lodged - 27/11
> 27/11 - All except PCC,Med,80
> 06/12 - PCC done, Med in progress
> 09/12 - All docs,PCC,Med,80 uploaded.
> 13/12 - Grant !
> 
> =========================
> Age (25-32) - 30
> Exp (5-2=3 Years ) - 05
> Eng (Superior) - 20
> Edu (Bachelors) - 15



Congratulations dude. I applied on OCT 1 and my profile is same as yours. TIll now i have not received CO contact or anything . Feeling very disappointed and depressed.


----------



## coolmaddy

Hello Everyone,

My application is in status " Assessment in Progress" and there is no update from last 1 month. My application is with Brisbane GSM. Below are the details:

Visa Filed: 9 Sep-2016 (Inc india PCC and medicals)
Letter from CO : 8 Oct 2016 for HK PCC and wife's Resume
Wife's Resume submitted : 10-Oct-2016
HK PCC: As per HK police they sent PCC to brisbane office on 25 Oct 2016
Sent mail tp Case officer about HK PCC : 10 Nov


After that Application is in : Assessment in progress.

Now even, GSM allocation date is 24 November..

Has anyone exerienced this scenario. Not sure how much more time it is going to take.

Please put some light on it...


----------



## niran007

Hi All, 

I am claiming 5 points from my partner, do DIBP do employment verification for parter also ?? 

Thanks in advance
Niranjan


----------



## sultan_azam

niran007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am claiming 5 points from my partner, do DIBP do employment verification for parter also ??
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Niranjan


that totally depends on DIBP, they may or may not


----------



## Manan008

So guys I called DIBP yesterday. Asked for status of my application.
Its been 11 weeks. 
They said since i submitted last asked document on 28 October thatswhy my 3 months will start from 28 October instead on 27 Sept on which i lodged my visa.
Application is still in received status..
On 21 October someone asked for form 1221.It wasn't CO. I have already submitted it but i submitted it again on the same day.


----------



## tikki2282

Manan008 said:


> So guys I called DIBP yesterday. Asked for status of my application.
> Its been 11 weeks.
> They said since i submitted last asked document on 28 October thatswhy my 3 months will start from 28 October instead on 27 Sept on which i lodged my visa.
> Application is still in received status..
> On 21 October someone asked for form 1221.It wasn't CO. I have already submitted it but i submitted it again on the same day.




Hi Manan, can you share the number please and is there anything else they shared. At what time you called them?


----------



## Manan008

tikki2282 said:


> Hi Manan, can you share the number please and is there anything else they shared. At what time you called them?


My brother lives in aus. He called them from there. You cant call them from outside aus cause it 30-45 minutes wait.
Second they are kinda rude. I will ask my brother for the number.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> So guys I called DIBP yesterday. Asked for status of my application.
> Its been 11 weeks.
> They said since i submitted last asked document on 28 October thatswhy my 3 months will start from 28 October instead on 27 Sept on which i lodged my visa.
> Application is still in received status..
> On 21 October someone asked for form 1221.It wasn't CO. I have already submitted it but i submitted it again on the same day.


Dude this is BS considering people are getting grant in 10 to 115 days


----------



## Manan008

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude this is BS considering people are getting grant in 10 to 115 days


Yes what can we do. Its annoying and frustrating. CO contact would have been better then this direct grant.


----------



## misecmisc

Mansoorb said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally my long wait is over. I got the golden mail today morning. Got the independent 189 visas for me and my family. I have to make an entry before 27th April and I have below queries.
> 
> 1. What employment details do I need carry with me? Does anyone have a sample please?
> 2. Do I need to carry any Vaccination records?
> 3. What is the minimum number of days I need to spend in Australia during the first visit?
> 4. During my first visit, do I need to show any earnings in Australia?
> 5. Can I use any port of entry such as either of Perth, Melbourne, Sydney etc?
> 6. I am assuming all my family members also need to make an entry before 27th April 2017.
> 7. During immigration of my first visit, will the Immigration officer stamp visa on my Passport after seeing my IMMI grant notification or do I have to carry this letter every time I enter Australia?
> 6. Anything else that I should be aware of before I travel.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> M


Congrats.


----------



## misecmisc

Nickooh said:


> Hey, I just got my Direct Grant yesterday arvo.
> My timeline is below:
> EOI submitted: 01/09/2016
> Invitation: 23/11/2016
> Application Lodged: 23/11/2016
> All Documents and Forms (i.e. 80 & 1221) submitted: 26/11/2016
> Direct Grant: 12/12/2016
> Days of progress: 19


Congrats.


----------



## misecmisc

krishna_46 said:


> Got grant today !
> 
> Got Grant letter (PDF in e-mail) from GSM Adelaide.
> Must make first Entry to Australia before : 06-Dec-2017
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for valuable information .
> 
> 
> Details for mobile users :
> 189 | 261313 - Software Engineer - 70 Points
> ACS - 03/11 -> 11/11/2016 (+ve)
> EOI - 16/11 -> 23/11/2016 Invited
> Lodged - 27/11
> 27/11 - All except PCC,Med,80
> 06/12 - PCC done, Med in progress
> 09/12 - All docs,PCC,Med,80 uploaded.
> 13/12 - Grant !
> 
> =========================
> Age (25-32) - 30
> Exp (5-2=3 Years ) - 05
> Eng (Superior) - 20
> Edu (Bachelors) - 15


Congrats.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> Yes what can we do. Its annoying and frustrating. CO contact would have been better then this direct grant.


So true. my life has stopped being the same after visa lodge :faint:. Hope we get a decision soon ray: .


----------



## Manan008

gonnabeexpat said:


> So true. my life has stopped being the same after visa lodge :faint:. Hope we get a decision soon ray: .


haha yes i so wanted to watch pak vs aus series bc i think i will miss it </3


----------



## misecmisc

SinSin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my 189 Visa Application for Chemical Engineering 233111 with 60 points on 12 October 2016. They asked for more info on 1st November, and I provided the info on 4th of November.
> How long will usually the process take these days?
> Is there any way to find out which city (Adelaide, Sydney, Brisbane, Canberra) are processing your application? My current status is Assessment in progress.
> How can I know if I went for security check?
> Thanks


Hi All,
I have been seeing this thread for the last few days. Today's above post and one more post by @gonnabeexpat seems frightening to me. Let me first tell about what is my current understanding and then I will ask the question. My understanding is: After we get the 189 EOI invite, then we apply for 189 visa. After that our visa application process starts with status as "Received" - meaning our 189 visa application has been received by DIBP. After that a Case Officer(CO) is assigned to our application and then that CO processes our 189 visa application. Now the questions:
1. Are these the only four cities Adelaide, Sydney, Brisbane, Canberra which has office of CO - or - are there any more cities which have CO offices for 189 visa application processing? GSM is the word I have seen in some posts. What is the full form of this GSM?
2. Is it totally on our luck that which CO City our application goes to? From today's post it seems to me that Adelaide processes the entire application within 20 days and Brisbane do not even allocate the CO for 50 or more days - is it correct?

Any information here, please. So please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## tk123

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been seeing this thread for the last few days. Today's above post and one more post by @gonnabeexpat seems frightening to me. Let me first tell about what is my current understanding and then I will ask the question. My understanding is: After we get the 189 EOI invite, then we apply for 189 visa. After that our visa application process starts with status as "Received" - meaning our 189 visa application has been received by DIBP. After that a Case Officer(CO) is assigned to our application and then that CO processes our 189 visa application. Now the questions:
> 
> 1. Are these the only four cities Adelaide, Sydney, Brisbane, Canberra which has office of CO - or - are there any more cities which have CO offices for 189 visa application processing? GSM is the word I have seen in some posts. What is the full form of this GSM?
> 
> 2. Is it totally on our luck that which CO City our application goes to? From today's post it seems to me that Adelaide processes the entire application within 20 days and Brisbane do not even allocate the CO for 50 or more days - is it correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Any information here, please. So please suggest. Thanks.




There are a number of DIBP offices but only 2 offices for Visa processing (Adelaide and Brisbane) 

i dont think these assumptions are right. you can search through myimmitracker.com data to know more about who takes longer. You will see a number of applicants for Adelaide, who submitted the requested documents months ago and still waiting to hear back. 

Though I do agree that Brisbane appears to be a touch slower 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## effected90

hello guys,
I have just started following this thread.
I have submitted my EOI yesterday for Telecommunications Engineering with 60points.
Can someone please tell me if I would be able to get an invitation before March 2017 ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## misecmisc

tk123 said:


> There are a number of DIBP offices but only 2 offices for Visa processing (Adelaide and Brisbane)
> 
> i dont think these assumptions are right. you can search through myimmitracker.com data to know more about who takes longer. You will see a number of applicants for Adelaide, who submitted the requested documents months ago and still waiting to hear back.
> 
> Though I do agree that Brisbane appears to be a touch slower
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So is it for sure that if our application goes to Brisbane office, then the earliest we can expect to get a visa is 3 months considering initial 1.5 months for CO to get allocated and remaining 1.5 months for CO to process the visa application? And if there are a lot of documents like multiple previous companies in previous work experience, applications for wife and child also in the current application - can then it may take even more than 6 months or a year even to get the visa granted?

Seems like it is much based on our luck - if in our destiny we have to get the visa, then we will get it quickly enough, or else it may take ages to get the visa application to be processed - what if, after so much wait in visa processing, the visa gets rejected? What are the chances or reasons for visa getting rejected?

Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

sometimes it is better to know less and leave things on fate

when i started my visa journey, i knew nothing, i still no nothing and it really helps me to sleep comfortably at night.

more study, more confusion
no study, no confusion


----------



## ariin

Mansoorb said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally my long wait is over. I got the golden mail today morning. Got the independent 189 visas for me and my family. I have to make an entry before 27th April and I have below queries.
> 
> 1. What employment details do I need carry with me? Does anyone have a sample please?
> 2. Do I need to carry any Vaccination records?
> 3. What is the minimum number of days I need to spend in Australia during the first visit?
> 4. During my first visit, do I need to show any earnings in Australia?
> 5. Can I use any port of entry such as either of Perth, Melbourne, Sydney etc?
> 6. I am assuming all my family members also need to make an entry before 27th April 2017.
> 7. During immigration of my first visit, will the Immigration officer stamp visa on my Passport after seeing my IMMI grant notification or do I have to carry this letter every time I enter Australia?
> 6. Anything else that I should be aware of before I travel.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> M


congrats mansoorb


----------



## ariin

Nickooh said:


> Hey, I just got my Direct Grant yesterday arvo.
> My timeline is below:
> EOI submitted: 01/09/2016
> Invitation: 23/11/2016
> Application Lodged: 23/11/2016
> All Documents and Forms (i.e. 80 & 1221) submitted: 26/11/2016
> Direct Grant: 12/12/2016
> Days of progress: 19



congrats nickooh


----------



## selvaatec

Nurulkis111 said:


> Disappointed.
> 
> Ive beeb waiting for a grant for nearly 4 months. I don't understand the delay. I applied and my spouse was the dependent. But I had to show extra evidence of our genuine relationship. Has anyone been in the same boat? Did this take longer than anticipated?
> 
> I'm so done with my visa application and want to give up.
> 
> Sigh


hi,

what is your job code and timeline details? I was also asked for the evidence of relationship by CO. and current status is assessment in progress.

Job code - ICT Business Analyst, 261111
Points - 70 (English-20,Age-30, Educational Qualification-15,partner-5 )
189 Visa invitation- 26 Oct 2016
Visa Lodgement-05-Nov-2016
Co Contact - 15-Nov 2016 (Asked for Indian PCC, Additional proof for relationship)
Documents Submitted - 18 Nov 2016
Status-Assessment in Progress
Grant/2nd CO? - ******


----------



## ariin

krishna_46 said:


> Got grant today !
> 
> Got Grant letter (PDF in e-mail) from GSM Adelaide.
> Must make first Entry to Australia before : 06-Dec-2017
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for valuable information .
> 
> 
> Details for mobile users :
> 189 | 261313 - Software Engineer - 70 Points
> ACS - 03/11 -> 11/11/2016 (+ve)
> EOI - 16/11 -> 23/11/2016 Invited
> Lodged - 27/11
> 27/11 - All except PCC,Med,80
> 06/12 - PCC done, Med in progress
> 09/12 - All docs,PCC,Med,80 uploaded.
> 13/12 - Grant !
> 
> =========================
> Age (25-32) - 30
> Exp (5-2=3 Years ) - 05
> Eng (Superior) - 20
> Edu (Bachelors) - 15


 

congrats krishna


----------



## gonnabeexpat

misecmisc said:


> So is it for sure that if our application goes to Brisbane office, then the earliest we can expect to get a visa is 3 months considering initial 1.5 months for CO to get allocated and remaining 1.5 months for CO to process the visa application? And if there are a lot of documents like multiple previous companies in previous work experience, applications for wife and child also in the current application - can then it may take even more than 6 months or a year even to get the visa granted?
> 
> Seems like it is much based on our luck - if in our destiny we have to get the visa, then we will get it quickly enough, or else it may take ages to get the visa application to be processed - what if, after so much wait in visa processing, the visa gets rejected? What are the chances or reasons for visa getting rejected?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks.


Dude nothing is for sure. No one knows on what basis dibp issues grants to people. the best thing to do is to forget about the whole thing after lodging the application. This is easier said than done because when I see people with similar profile who lodged way later than me get grant, I couldnt help but feel sad and depressed :sad: :Cry: .


----------



## krishna_46

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations dude. I applied on OCT 1 and my profile is same as yours. TIll now i have not received CO contact or anything . Feeling very disappointed and depressed.


Don't be !! I hope you will get soon.


----------



## krishna_46

praveendas said:


> Congrats Krishna! eace:
> Clarification on "Must make first Entry to Australia before : 06-Dec-2017" - So they gave you a years time to visit Australia?
> Do they mention anything about which state you need to visit on the Visa Grant Email?


No restriction on which state I can stay ( i guess that's what 189 visa is ). 
You are right,i got 1 year time to visit australia.

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## swathir

I hope this helps at least a few of those who are waiting for a Grant.

I am not someone who has been waiting for long. It has just been 55 days since I lodged my visa application. Amidst this wait, I realized something significant that I wanted to share. 
During the initial 30 days, I spent time checking my mailbox every other hour during the first half of my day and spent a considerable amount of time on Expatforums during the rest of the day. 

This kinda became a habit. I started feeling anxious and also believe to have become desperate especially when I saw people getting their grants in quick time. I realized my productivity was going down because, I believed I was anyways going to let go of the job after my grant, then why work hard. Let me start a new life in Australia and such fancy ideas creeped into my mind.

During this period, I got to interact with a few of my friends who live across Oceania and that's when reality struck me.

1) I was kinda missing the bigger picture. Getting a grant is not a life goal. It is just a tiny milestone in that journey.
2) I was not enjoying the present. Lot of me-time wasted where I could have spent on positive things in life.
3) I was going to miss the biggest support system (my parents and extended family) when I reach AU and here, I wasn't spending time with them when they are right next to me.
4) Getting the grant is only going to 5x our struggles because finding the right role which matches mine and my hubby's career aspiration in the same city, finding the right place to live (Important since I am traveling with a baby), making new friends etc. - to cut things short, relocation + setting up new home + job change + No maid + 'super-expensive standard of living' is an ever growing Stress avalanche.
5) Making and saving money is not easy.I was not going to become a millionaire in 5 yrs. 1 BHK in a Sydney sub-urb costs around $650,000.
6) Indian food there is not-very-Indian. And Beef, ham & bacon is staple - Never tried them in my life!


I am taking one step at a time now. Enjoying the time in my home country where I can hoot for no reason in a movie hall, walk without being discriminated, spend less money for more, skip a traffic light and go unpunished, have my favorite street food and most precious, nap in my very own bed 

Folks working in DIBP are also normal people with families. Let them enjoy Christmas and whatever vacation they may have planned.

I believe, Delay in grant shouldn't affect us as long as one is not fully dependent on moving to AU for their livelihood.

Having said all of that, Cheers to all! I hope we get a grant sooner.

Note: Pls don't take this personal. These are just my thoughts and I do not expect everyone to subscribe to my ideas. Ignore if you find this irrelevant.

<Peace> 
May the force be with all


----------



## sultan_azam

swathir said:


> I hope this helps at least a few of those who are waiting for a Grant.
> 
> I am not someone who has been waiting for long. It has just been 55 days since I lodged my visa application. Amidst this wait, I realized something significant that I wanted to share.
> During the initial 30 days, I spent time checking my mailbox every other hour during the first half of my day and spent a considerable amount of time on Expatforums during the rest of the day.
> 
> This kinda became a habit. I started feeling anxious and also believe to have become desperate especially when I saw people getting their grants in quick time. I realized my productivity was going down because, I believed I was anyways going to let go of the job after my grant, then why work hard. Let me start a new life in Australia and such fancy ideas creeped into my mind.
> 
> During this period, I got to interact with a few of my friends who live across Oceania and that's when reality struck me.
> 
> 1) I was kinda missing the bigger picture. Getting a grant is not a life goal. It is just a tiny milestone in that journey.
> 2) I was not enjoying the present. Lot of me-time wasted where I could have spent on positive things in life.
> 3) I was going to miss the biggest support system (my parents and extended family) when I reach AU and here, I wasn't spending time with them when they are right next to me.
> 4) Getting the grant is only going to 5x our struggles because finding the right role which matches mine and my hubby's career aspiration in the same city, finding the right place to live (Important since I am traveling with a baby), making new friends etc. - to cut things short, relocation + setting up new home + job change + No maid + 'super-expensive standard of living' is an ever growing Stress avalanche.
> 5) Making and saving money is not easy.I was not going to become a millionaire in 5 yrs. 1 BHK in a Sydney sub-urb costs around $650,000.
> 6) Indian food there is not-very-Indian. And Beef, ham & bacon is staple - Never tried them in my life!
> 
> 
> I am taking one step at a time now. Enjoying the time in my home country where I can hoot for no reason in a movie hall, walk without being discriminated, spend less money for more, skip a traffic light and go unpunished, have my favorite street food and most precious, nap in my very own bed
> 
> Folks working in DIBP are also normal people with families. Let them enjoy Christmas and whatever vacation they may have planned.
> 
> I believe, Delay in grant shouldn't affect us as long as one is not fully dependent on moving to AU for their livelihood.
> 
> Having said all of that, Cheers to all! I hope we get a grant sooner.
> 
> Note: Pls don't take this personal. These are just my thoughts and I do not expect everyone to subscribe to my ideas. Ignore if you find this irrelevant.
> 
> <Peace>
> May the force be with all



Marvellous, matches my thoughts


----------



## shwetskapurs

Hi,

Need a quick help.
Im in the process of uploading docs for me and my husband under 189 subclass and system analyst category. I read that the limit on no. of docs that can be 7 under 189 is 60 files per applicant and less than 5 mb each.
Now i am confused on 'Per Applicant' here. Is it combined for me and my partner....or is it 60 files for me ( primary applicant) and 60 for my partner ( secondary applicant)??


----------



## sultan_azam

shwetskapurs said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need a quick help.
> Im in the process of uploading docs for me and my husband under 189 subclass and system analyst category. I read that the limit on no. of docs that can be 7 under 189 is 60 files per applicant and less than 5 mb each.
> Now i am confused on 'Per Applicant' here. Is it combined for me and my partner....or is it 60 files for me ( primary applicant) and 60 for my partner ( secondary applicant)??


it shows individually in my immiaccount

60 for me, 60 for spouse, 60 for child


----------



## shwetskapurs

Oh that is great. Sorry but you said...it shows individually. ..may i ask where does it show like that...how do i also verify the same?


----------



## sultan_azam

shwetskapurs said:


> Oh that is great. Sorry but you said...it shows individually. ..may i ask where does it show like that...how do i also verify the same?


like when I click attach documents under my name and scroll to bottom of screen 

it shows _*24 attachments have been received by the department.
Maximum 60 attachments are allowed for this application.*_

similarly it shows different numbers for each applicant inside my visa application


----------



## misecmisc

swathir said:


> I hope this helps at least a few of those who are waiting for a Grant.
> 
> I am not someone who has been waiting for long. It has just been 55 days since I lodged my visa application. Amidst this wait, I realized something significant that I wanted to share.
> During the initial 30 days, I spent time checking my mailbox every other hour during the first half of my day and spent a considerable amount of time on Expatforums during the rest of the day.
> 
> This kinda became a habit. I started feeling anxious and also believe to have become desperate especially when I saw people getting their grants in quick time. I realized my productivity was going down because, I believed I was anyways going to let go of the job after my grant, then why work hard. Let me start a new life in Australia and such fancy ideas creeped into my mind.
> 
> During this period, I got to interact with a few of my friends who live across Oceania and that's when reality struck me.
> 
> 1) I was kinda missing the bigger picture. Getting a grant is not a life goal. It is just a tiny milestone in that journey.
> 2) I was not enjoying the present. Lot of me-time wasted where I could have spent on positive things in life.
> 3) I was going to miss the biggest support system (my parents and extended family) when I reach AU and here, I wasn't spending time with them when they are right next to me.
> 4) Getting the grant is only going to 5x our struggles because finding the right role which matches mine and my hubby's career aspiration in the same city, finding the right place to live (Important since I am traveling with a baby), making new friends etc. - to cut things short, relocation + setting up new home + job change + No maid + 'super-expensive standard of living' is an ever growing Stress avalanche.
> 5) Making and saving money is not easy.I was not going to become a millionaire in 5 yrs. 1 BHK in a Sydney sub-urb costs around $650,000.
> 6) Indian food there is not-very-Indian. And Beef, ham & bacon is staple - Never tried them in my life!
> 
> 
> I am taking one step at a time now. Enjoying the time in my home country where I can hoot for no reason in a movie hall, walk without being discriminated, spend less money for more, skip a traffic light and go unpunished, have my favorite street food and most precious, nap in my very own bed
> 
> Folks working in DIBP are also normal people with families. Let them enjoy Christmas and whatever vacation they may have planned.
> 
> I believe, Delay in grant shouldn't affect us as long as one is not fully dependent on moving to AU for their livelihood.
> 
> Having said all of that, Cheers to all! I hope we get a grant sooner.
> 
> Note: Pls don't take this personal. These are just my thoughts and I do not expect everyone to subscribe to my ideas. Ignore if you find this irrelevant.
> 
> <Peace>
> May the force be with all


Thanks for sharing this great post from you. It helps in seeing the big picture. I think an important thing to help avoid frustration in this visa process is to have a plan B in hand. Ok, if we get Aus visa, then plan A worked and it is great. Just in case, we did not get Aus visa, then we should have a plan B to help us progress in our lives. As far as I am concerned, I have already accepted the fact that I may not get Aus PR and I am ok with it. So now if I get Aus PR, then fine. If I will not get Aus PR, then I will be sad but not that much, as I have a plan B to move on. Anyways, my idea is not to settle in Aus, rather just go there and earn some money. So if not Aus, then some other country. Why to worry too much on such a thing, like getting a visa, on which we do not have our full control? Let life take care of itself and whatever happens in life, happens for good, though we may not immediately know its meaning, but may be later down in our lives, we may realize the importance of that phenomenon to have occurred in our lives.
May all achieve their desired goals.


----------



## shwetskapurs

Great. Thanku for ur quick reply.


----------



## eepatk

Dear all,

A question on the timeline,
There is 60days limit for lodging the visa application after receiving the invitation.
For my case, I would actually want to "slow down" the process, is that 60days limit refer to the deadline for payment? or deadline for submitting all subsequent document like PCC, medical cert?

Thank you very much


----------



## Manan008

eepatk said:


> Dear all,
> 
> A question on the timeline,
> There is 60days limit for lodging the visa application after receiving the invitation.
> For my case, I would actually want to "slow down" the process, is that 60days limit refer to the deadline for payment? or deadline for submitting all subsequent document like PCC, medical cert?
> 
> Thank you very much


payment.


----------



## tk123

eepatk said:


> Dear all,
> 
> 
> 
> A question on the timeline,
> 
> There is 60days limit for lodging the visa application after receiving the invitation.
> 
> For my case, I would actually want to "slow down" the process, is that 60days limit refer to the deadline for payment? or deadline for submitting all subsequent document like PCC, medical cert?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much




this is for paying fee and submitting application. 

i hope you have a real good reason for slowing the process down. it can be pretty slow on its own in some cases.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eepatk

Manan008 said:


> payment.


Thanks Manan008


----------



## gonnabeexpat

swathir said:


> I hope this helps at least a few of those who are waiting for a Grant.
> 
> I am not someone who has been waiting for long. It has just been 55 days since I lodged my visa application. Amidst this wait, I realized something significant that I wanted to share.
> During the initial 30 days, I spent time checking my mailbox every other hour during the first half of my day and spent a considerable amount of time on Expatforums during the rest of the day.
> 
> This kinda became a habit. I started feeling anxious and also believe to have become desperate especially when I saw people getting their grants in quick time. I realized my productivity was going down because, I believed I was anyways going to let go of the job after my grant, then why work hard. Let me start a new life in Australia and such fancy ideas creeped into my mind.
> 
> During this period, I got to interact with a few of my friends who live across Oceania and that's when reality struck me.
> 
> 1) I was kinda missing the bigger picture. Getting a grant is not a life goal. It is just a tiny milestone in that journey.
> 2) I was not enjoying the present. Lot of me-time wasted where I could have spent on positive things in life.
> 3) I was going to miss the biggest support system (my parents and extended family) when I reach AU and here, I wasn't spending time with them when they are right next to me.
> 4) Getting the grant is only going to 5x our struggles because finding the right role which matches mine and my hubby's career aspiration in the same city, finding the right place to live (Important since I am traveling with a baby), making new friends etc. - to cut things short, relocation + setting up new home + job change + No maid + 'super-expensive standard of living' is an ever growing Stress avalanche.
> 5) Making and saving money is not easy.I was not going to become a millionaire in 5 yrs. 1 BHK in a Sydney sub-urb costs around $650,000.
> 6) Indian food there is not-very-Indian. And Beef, ham & bacon is staple - Never tried them in my life!
> 
> 
> I am taking one step at a time now. Enjoying the time in my home country where I can hoot for no reason in a movie hall, walk without being discriminated, spend less money for more, skip a traffic light and go unpunished, have my favorite street food and most precious, nap in my very own bed
> 
> Folks working in DIBP are also normal people with families. Let them enjoy Christmas and whatever vacation they may have planned.
> 
> I believe, Delay in grant shouldn't affect us as long as one is not fully dependent on moving to AU for their livelihood.
> 
> Having said all of that, Cheers to all! I hope we get a grant sooner.
> 
> Note: Pls don't take this personal. These are just my thoughts and I do not expect everyone to subscribe to my ideas. Ignore if you find this irrelevant.
> 
> <Peace>
> May the force be with all


Well said Swati. I want to get out of country ASAP as a result i'am feeling very desperate each passing day without grant. Since i'am single, i would be more than happy to just get a chance to go to a developed country and explore what lies further over there. So far, Here in India, i have led a very coddled life and I dont know whether i will get visit any foreign nation through my current job due to the tightening of visa regulations in countries like US, UK.

The only other option that i have is to go for higher studies and that costs a ton of money and i really don't want to spend that much . but i have kept that as a last resort if my visa application gets rejected. So all of this is making me feel very desperate and sad.

But what you have written makes a whole lot of sense. All the best with your application. Wishing you a speedy grant and hope you get a job and settle down in AU soon.ray:


----------



## gonnabeexpat

misecmisc said:


> Thanks for sharing this great post from you. It helps in seeing the big picture. I think an important thing to help avoid frustration in this visa process is to have a plan B in hand. Ok, if we get Aus visa, then plan A worked and it is great. Just in case, we did not get Aus visa, then we should have a plan B to help us progress in our lives. As far as I am concerned, I have already accepted the fact that I may not get Aus PR and I am ok with it. So now if I get Aus PR, then fine. If I will not get Aus PR, then I will be sad but not that much, as I have a plan B to move on. Anyways, my idea is not to settle in Aus, rather just go there and earn some money. So if not Aus, then some other country. Why to worry too much on such a thing, like getting a visa, on which we do not have our full control? Let life take care of itself and whatever happens in life, happens for good, though we may not immediately know its meaning, but may be later down in our lives, we may realize the importance of that phenomenon to have occurred in our lives.
> May all achieve their desired goals.


Dude give PTE again, try to get more than 90 in all the modules. If you do get superior english scores then you score will get bumped up by 10 points. If you are serious about this, do not feel discouraged to attempt the exam multiple times. With 60 points it will get eons of years to get an invite. Please give PTE again.


----------



## eepatk

tk123 said:


> this is for paying fee and submitting application.
> 
> i hope you have a real good reason for slowing the process down. it can be pretty slow on its own in some cases.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a bit tricky, as I may be getting promoted soon and would like to avoid any employer checking during this period.anyways, thanks for your advice 

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-N910U 發送


----------



## Maverick_VJ

swathir said:


> I hope this helps at least a few of those who are waiting for a Grant.
> 
> I am not someone who has been waiting for long. It has just been 55 days since I lodged my visa application. Amidst this wait, I realized something significant that I wanted to share.
> During the initial 30 days, I spent time checking my mailbox every other hour during the first half of my day and spent a considerable amount of time on Expatforums during the rest of the day.
> 
> This kinda became a habit. I started feeling anxious and also believe to have become desperate especially when I saw people getting their grants in quick time. I realized my productivity was going down because, I believed I was anyways going to let go of the job after my grant, then why work hard. Let me start a new life in Australia and such fancy ideas creeped into my mind.
> 
> During this period, I got to interact with a few of my friends who live across Oceania and that's when reality struck me.
> 
> 1) I was kinda missing the bigger picture. Getting a grant is not a life goal. It is just a tiny milestone in that journey.
> 2) I was not enjoying the present. Lot of me-time wasted where I could have spent on positive things in life.
> 3) I was going to miss the biggest support system (my parents and extended family) when I reach AU and here, I wasn't spending time with them when they are right next to me.
> 4) Getting the grant is only going to 5x our struggles because finding the right role which matches mine and my hubby's career aspiration in the same city, finding the right place to live (Important since I am traveling with a baby), making new friends etc. - to cut things short, relocation + setting up new home + job change + No maid + 'super-expensive standard of living' is an ever growing Stress avalanche.
> 5) Making and saving money is not easy.I was not going to become a millionaire in 5 yrs. 1 BHK in a Sydney sub-urb costs around $650,000.
> 6) Indian food there is not-very-Indian. And Beef, ham & bacon is staple - Never tried them in my life!
> 
> 
> I am taking one step at a time now. Enjoying the time in my home country where I can hoot for no reason in a movie hall, walk without being discriminated, spend less money for more, skip a traffic light and go unpunished, have my favorite street food and most precious, nap in my very own bed
> 
> Folks working in DIBP are also normal people with families. Let them enjoy Christmas and whatever vacation they may have planned.
> 
> I believe, Delay in grant shouldn't affect us as long as one is not fully dependent on moving to AU for their livelihood.
> 
> Having said all of that, Cheers to all! I hope we get a grant sooner.
> 
> Note: Pls don't take this personal. These are just my thoughts and I do not expect everyone to subscribe to my ideas. Ignore if you find this irrelevant.
> 
> <Peace>
> May the force be with all


You nailed it Swathi! Very true and one has to take one day at a time and definitely everyone has their own story and struggle to have this hot pursuit on their agenda and TO DO list. However, for everything to happen in life, there is timing and one has to wait to have that unfolded by itself. Cheers and all the best in your future endeavors.


----------



## eepatk

swathir said:


> I hope this helps at least a few of those who are waiting for a Grant.
> 
> I am not someone who has been waiting for long. It has just been 55 days since I lodged my visa application. Amidst this wait, I realized something significant that I wanted to share.
> During the initial 30 days, I spent time checking my mailbox every other hour during the first half of my day and spent a considerable amount of time on Expatforums during the rest of the day.
> 
> This kinda became a habit. I started feeling anxious and also believe to have become desperate especially when I saw people getting their grants in quick time. I realized my productivity was going down because, I believed I was anyways going to let go of the job after my grant, then why work hard. Let me start a new life in Australia and such fancy ideas creeped into my mind.
> 
> During this period, I got to interact with a few of my friends who live across Oceania and that's when reality struck me.
> 
> 1) I was kinda missing the bigger picture. Getting a grant is not a life goal. It is just a tiny milestone in that journey.
> 2) I was not enjoying the present. Lot of me-time wasted where I could have spent on positive things in life.
> 3) I was going to miss the biggest support system (my parents and extended family) when I reach AU and here, I wasn't spending time with them when they are right next to me.
> 4) Getting the grant is only going to 5x our struggles because finding the right role which matches mine and my hubby's career aspiration in the same city, finding the right place to live (Important since I am traveling with a baby), making new friends etc. - to cut things short, relocation + setting up new home + job change + No maid + 'super-expensive standard of living' is an ever growing Stress avalanche.
> 5) Making and saving money is not easy.I was not going to become a millionaire in 5 yrs. 1 BHK in a Sydney sub-urb costs around $650,000.
> 6) Indian food there is not-very-Indian. And Beef, ham & bacon is staple - Never tried them in my life!
> 
> 
> I am taking one step at a time now. Enjoying the time in my home country where I can hoot for no reason in a movie hall, walk without being discriminated, spend less money for more, skip a traffic light and go unpunished, have my favorite street food and most precious, nap in my very own bed
> 
> Folks working in DIBP are also normal people with families. Let them enjoy Christmas and whatever vacation they may have planned.
> 
> I believe, Delay in grant shouldn't affect us as long as one is not fully dependent on moving to AU for their livelihood.
> 
> Having said all of that, Cheers to all! I hope we get a grant sooner.
> 
> Note: Pls don't take this personal. These are just my thoughts and I do not expect everyone to subscribe to my ideas. Ignore if you find this irrelevant.
> 
> <Peace>
> May the force be with all


Well said. And thanks for your sharing 

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-N910U 發送


----------



## swathir

swathir said:


> I hope this helps at least a few of those who are waiting for a Grant.
> 
> I am not someone who has been waiting for long. It has just been 55 days since I lodged my visa application. Amidst this wait, I realized something significant that I wanted to share.
> During the initial 30 days, I spent time checking my mailbox every other hour during the first half of my day and spent a considerable amount of time on Expatforums during the rest of the day.
> 
> This kinda became a habit. I started feeling anxious and also believe to have become desperate especially when I saw people getting their grants in quick time. I realized my productivity was going down because, I believed I was anyways going to let go of the job after my grant, then why work hard. Let me start a new life in Australia and such fancy ideas creeped into my mind.
> 
> During this period, I got to interact with a few of my friends who live across Oceania and that's when reality struck me.
> 
> 1) I was kinda missing the bigger picture. Getting a grant is not a life goal. It is just a tiny milestone in that journey.
> 2) I was not enjoying the present. Lot of me-time wasted where I could have spent on positive things in life.
> 3) I was going to miss the biggest support system (my parents and extended family) when I reach AU and here, I wasn't spending time with them when they are right next to me.
> 4) Getting the grant is only going to 5x our struggles because finding the right role which matches mine and my hubby's career aspiration in the same city, finding the right place to live (Important since I am traveling with a baby), making new friends etc. - to cut things short, relocation + setting up new home + job change + No maid + 'super-expensive standard of living' is an ever growing Stress avalanche.
> 5) Making and saving money is not easy.I was not going to become a millionaire in 5 yrs. 1 BHK in a Sydney sub-urb costs around $650,000.
> 6) Indian food there is not-very-Indian. And Beef, ham & bacon is staple - Never tried them in my life!
> 
> 
> I am taking one step at a time now. Enjoying the time in my home country where I can hoot for no reason in a movie hall, walk without being discriminated, spend less money for more, skip a traffic light and go unpunished, have my favorite street food and most precious, nap in my very own bed
> 
> Folks working in DIBP are also normal people with families. Let them enjoy Christmas and whatever vacation they may have planned.
> 
> I believe, Delay in grant shouldn't affect us as long as one is not fully dependent on moving to AU for their livelihood.
> 
> Having said all of that, Cheers to all! I hope we get a grant sooner.
> 
> Note: Pls don't take this personal. These are just my thoughts and I do not expect everyone to subscribe to my ideas. Ignore if you find this irrelevant.
> 
> <Peace>
> May the force be with all



Thanks for not probing into my Job code and Timelines. That serves the purpose of my post


----------



## fugitive_4u

swathir said:


> I hope this helps at least a few of those who are waiting for a Grant.
> 
> I am not someone who has been waiting for long. It has just been 55 days since I lodged my visa application. Amidst this wait, I realized something significant that I wanted to share.
> During the initial 30 days, I spent time checking my mailbox every other hour during the first half of my day and spent a considerable amount of time on Expatforums during the rest of the day.
> 
> This kinda became a habit. I started feeling anxious and also believe to have become desperate especially when I saw people getting their grants in quick time. I realized my productivity was going down because, I believed I was anyways going to let go of the job after my grant, then why work hard. Let me start a new life in Australia and such fancy ideas creeped into my mind.
> 
> During this period, I got to interact with a few of my friends who live across Oceania and that's when reality struck me.
> 
> 1) I was kinda missing the bigger picture. Getting a grant is not a life goal. It is just a tiny milestone in that journey.
> 2) I was not enjoying the present. Lot of me-time wasted where I could have spent on positive things in life.
> 3) I was going to miss the biggest support system (my parents and extended family) when I reach AU and here, I wasn't spending time with them when they are right next to me.
> 4) Getting the grant is only going to 5x our struggles because finding the right role which matches mine and my hubby's career aspiration in the same city, finding the right place to live (Important since I am traveling with a baby), making new friends etc. - to cut things short, relocation + setting up new home + job change + No maid + 'super-expensive standard of living' is an ever growing Stress avalanche.
> 5) Making and saving money is not easy.I was not going to become a millionaire in 5 yrs. 1 BHK in a Sydney sub-urb costs around $650,000.
> 6) Indian food there is not-very-Indian. And Beef, ham & bacon is staple - Never tried them in my life!
> 
> 
> I am taking one step at a time now. Enjoying the time in my home country where I can hoot for no reason in a movie hall, walk without being discriminated, spend less money for more, skip a traffic light and go unpunished, have my favorite street food and most precious, nap in my very own bed
> 
> Folks working in DIBP are also normal people with families. Let them enjoy Christmas and whatever vacation they may have planned.
> 
> I believe, Delay in grant shouldn't affect us as long as one is not fully dependent on moving to AU for their livelihood.
> 
> Having said all of that, Cheers to all! I hope we get a grant sooner.
> 
> Note: Pls don't take this personal. These are just my thoughts and I do not expect everyone to subscribe to my ideas. Ignore if you find this irrelevant.
> 
> <Peace>
> May the force be with all



Well said. I know a family who moved back to India after long stint in Australia and when asked why did they move, they had a simple answer. *They missed chaos*..!!


----------



## sultan_azam

fugitive_4u said:


> Well said. I know a family who moved back to India after long stint in Australia and when asked why did they move, they had a simple answer. *They missed chaos*..!!


hahahahah


----------



## orange siera

Manan008 said:


> haha yes i so wanted to watch pak vs aus series bc i think i will miss it </3


Same here...... :smile:
Planing the first match of the NEW Year.


----------



## swathir

misecmisc said:


> Thanks for sharing this great post from you. It helps in seeing the big picture. I think an important thing to help avoid frustration in this visa process is to have a plan B in hand. Ok, if we get Aus visa, then plan A worked and it is great. Just in case, we did not get Aus visa, then we should have a plan B to help us progress in our lives. As far as I am concerned, I have already accepted the fact that I may not get Aus PR and I am ok with it. So now if I get Aus PR, then fine. If I will not get Aus PR, then I will be sad but not that much, as I have a plan B to move on. Anyways, my idea is not to settle in Aus, rather just go there and earn some money. So if not Aus, then some other country. Why to worry too much on such a thing, like getting a visa, on which we do not have our full control? Let life take care of itself and whatever happens in life, happens for good, though we may not immediately know its meaning, but may be later down in our lives, we may realize the importance of that phenomenon to have occurred in our lives.
> May all achieve their desired goals.


Why don't you re-consider giving PTE / TOEFL until you score above 79 or 8 in all sections and updating your EOI?
Other ways to improve your prospects could be:
1) If you are single, find a partner who can add 5 points to Spouse migrating along (consider as light-hearted comment)
2) Last option: Consider working for one more year to add 5 more points to your work-ex quota

Since you have lot of relevant experience in your kitty, you could try out the 190 subclass route too.

Good luck!


----------



## tk123

4 grants on immitracker for today. and that doesnt include all the ones shared on this forum today. 

Good day for grants today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swathir

gonnabeexpat said:


> Well said Swati. I want to get out of country ASAP as a result i'am feeling very desperate each passing day without grant. Since i'am single, i would be more than happy to just get a chance to go to a developed country and explore what lies further over there. So far, Here in India, i have led a very coddled life and I dont know whether i will get visit any foreign nation through my current job due to the tightening of visa regulations in countries like US, UK.
> 
> The only other option that i have is to go for higher studies and that costs a ton of money and i really don't want to spend that much . but i have kept that as a last resort if my visa application gets rejected. So all of this is making me feel very desperate and sad.
> 
> But what you have written makes a whole lot of sense. All the best with your application. Wishing you a speedy grant and hope you get a job and settle down in AU soon.ray:


You seem to be an adventurer. Unfortunately, everything is not in your hands for you to leave the country ASAP if you are taking the PR route. The more we depend on people whom we can't see/meet, the lesser we can control on their time and effort, especially when it involves the Government.

So, lets assume you have two choices: 1) To hope and pray everyday, rehearsing on how you would celebrate when you get the grant 2) Invest on your passtime - play a sport or meet your friends.

I don't see any reason why your visa should be rejected, so don't even think about your option 2 right now.

Good luck to you! I think we (2016 visa lodge gang) should all meet up at least once when we land in AU. 
Even then, I am sure we will all be worrying about the next hurdle in life like finding a job or stay or a bad boss etc. That is probably how life works, aint it?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tk123 said:


> 4 grants on immitracker for today. and that doesnt include all the ones shared on this forum today.
> 
> Good day for grants today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dont know whether should i feel happy or sad


----------



## tk123

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dont know whether should i feel happy or sad




ofcourse be happy

more grants means fewer people between you and the ticket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravghai

Nickooh said:


> Hey, I just got my Direct Grant yesterday arvo.
> My timeline is below:
> EOI submitted: 01/09/2016
> Invitation: 23/11/2016
> Application Lodged: 23/11/2016
> All Documents and Forms (i.e. 80 & 1221) submitted: 26/11/2016
> Direct Grant: 12/12/2016
> Days of progress: 19


Congratulations, what was your job code?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

gauravghai said:


> Congratulations, what was your job code?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




from the recent updates for the people getting grants, it seems that DIBP is reviewing cases who uploaded documents around 27/28 Nov. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harinderjitf5

does anyone know about oldest candidate in this forum who is yet get grant ?


----------



## dakshch

arjun09 said:


> Day 6 for 2nd year isn't it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk




Hahahha yess...

Its one year and Day 8 now


----------



## dakshch

harinderjitf5 said:


> does anyone know about oldest candidate in this forum who is yet get grant ?




That would be me... 

373 days and waiting


----------



## drasadqamar

Hi everyone. This forum is rrally very informative and helpful for those who have little idea about these processes like myself. I really appreciate everyone who is contributing to this forum
I have one query.. if anybody know what's the procedure of getting police clearance from PAKISTAN while staying in saudia arabia.
Secondly what's the deadline of first entry to Australia? Whether it is counted from visa grant date or from medical school date?


----------



## vikasunjha

coolmaddy said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My application is in status " Assessment in Progress" and there is no update from last 1 month. My application is with Brisbane GSM. Below are the details:
> 
> Visa Filed: 9 Sep-2016 (Inc india PCC and medicals)
> Letter from CO : 8 Oct 2016 for HK PCC and wife's Resume
> Wife's Resume submitted : 10-Oct-2016
> HK PCC: As per HK police they sent PCC to brisbane office on 25 Oct 2016
> Sent mail tp Case officer about HK PCC : 10 Nov
> 
> 
> After that Application is in : Assessment in progress.
> 
> Now even, GSM allocation date is 24 November..
> 
> Has anyone exerienced this scenario. Not sure how much more time it is going to take.
> 
> Please put some light on it...



Have no comments on the waiting time, but i hope you get grant soon and next is me !!! 

Have one question, how much time did you spent in HK so they asked for HK PCC?? because i spent 11 months 8 days in Switzerland so i am wondering whether they will ask me for Swiss PCC??


----------



## kapilarora4

*What is wrong with your profile*



dakshch said:


> Hahahha yess...
> 
> Its one year and Day 8 now


Hi,

Do you(or any expert in this forum) can suggest what could be the possible reason for such huge dealy. I know it doesn't make any sense but given that its happening, are there any guesses of what can cause this(job code, documents , ignorance ??)
And are there any ways to tackle such situation , like follwoup etc.?


Thanks and regards,

-----------------------------
***** Please do update Immitracker, It does a lot of help to your fellow aspirants.Won't take more than 5 minutes.*****

261311(Analyst Programmer) - ACS assessment for me and wife +ve.
Timeline
----------
10-SEP-2016 - EOI submitted with 70 points(30+15+10+10+5-partner)
14-Sep-2016 - +ve response
20-Oct-2016 Visa Lodge(with All docs + PCC + medical)
03-Nov-2016 First CO contact(Adelaide) 
Required - UK PCC correction,HR letter,Birth certificate of son
Provided - UK PCC correction, No HR as per company policy instead provided 
(HR email, payslips, joining letter, PF statement, Bank statement 8 years(random months), For 16 last 5 years.
Grant/2nd CO contact - Waiting


----------



## sultan_azam

harinderjitf5 said:


> does anyone know about oldest candidate in this forum who is yet get grant ?


keeda - applied June 2015


----------



## kapilarora4

*simple trick*



eepatk said:


> This is a bit tricky, as I may be getting promoted soon and would like to avoid any employer checking during this period.anyways, thanks for your advice
> 
> 我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-N910U 發送


Well there is a simple trick,

Make the payment and provide partial documentation(or just skip employer reference letter).

Once CO is assigned he will come back asking lot of documents(and the one that you missed intentionally) and will give you 28 days to upload the same. 

You can upload document then and usually CO assignment will be slower on 2nd time.

All the best.

-----------------------------
***** Please do update Immitracker, It does a lot of help to your fellow aspirants.Won't take more than 5 minutes.*****

261311(Analyst Programmer) - ACS assessment for me and wife +ve.
Timeline
----------
10-SEP-2016 - EOI submitted with 70 points(30+15+10+10+5-partner)
14-Sep-2016 - +ve response
20-Oct-2016 Visa Lodge(with All docs + PCC + medical)
03-Nov-2016 First CO contact(Adelaide) 
Required - UK PCC correction,HR letter,Birth certificate of son
Provided - UK PCC correction, No HR as per company policy instead provided 
(HR email, payslips, joining letter, PF statement, Bank statement 8 years(random months), For 16 last 5 years.
Grant/2nd CO contact - Waiting


----------



## kapilarora4

krishna_46 said:


> No restriction on which state I can stay ( i guess that's what 189 visa is ).
> You are right,i got 1 year time to visit australia.
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


Look at Krishna's timeline, his PCC (6/12) and medical were post 6/12 hence the date he got is the same 6/12/17. It's the usual practice of giving IED one year from PCC/medical(earliest first). Not sure if there are exceptions.

All the best,

-----------------------------
***** Please do update Immitracker, It does a lot of help to your fellow aspirants.Won't take more than 5 minutes.*****

261311(Analyst Programmer) - ACS assessment for me and wife +ve.
Timeline
----------
10-SEP-2016 - EOI submitted with 70 points(30+15+10+10+5-partner)
14-Sep-2016 - +ve response
20-Oct-2016 Visa Lodge(with All docs + PCC + medical)
03-Nov-2016 First CO contact(Adelaide) 
Required - UK PCC correction,HR letter,Birth certificate of son
Provided - UK PCC correction, No HR as per company policy instead provided 
(HR email, payslips, joining letter, PF statement, Bank statement 8 years(random months), For 16 last 5 years.
Grant/2nd CO contact - Waiting


----------



## Mansoorb

Don't worry, it will be through. Mine took 9 months, finally got the Grant today.


----------



## Mansoorb

Sorry guys, but I am asking the same question again. I got the Visa letter and have below queries:

1. What employment details do I need carry with me? Does anyone have a sample please?
2. Do I need to carry any Vaccination records?
3. What is the minimum number of days I need to spend in Australia during the first visit?
4. During my first visit, do I need to show any earnings in Australia?
5. Can I use any port of entry such as either of Perth, Melbourne, Sydney etc?
6. I am assuming all my family members also need to make an entry before 27th April 2017.
7. During immigration of my first visit, will the Immigration officer stamp visa on my Passport after seeing my IMMI grant notification or do I have to carry this letter every time I enter Australia?
6. Anything else that I should be aware of before I travel.


----------



## Filtashkent

Hey guys,

I'm curious about health examination clearance. My wife was requested by therapist to provide some trivial analysis once again. The therapist said that didn't upload wife's docs. Meantime, I've got a status update in my immiaccount:

"Health clearance provided – no action required
(11111111)
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."

I'm a bit confused on what am I supposed to do next.


----------



## kapilarora4

Just a Vague comparison but none the less a good game.

One guy from same country/ANZSCO code , replied to CO on 19/11/16 and got grant 13/12/16.

I am on the same lines and replied to CO on 20/11/16( a day after). Lets See.

butterfly in tummy(or will call it an upset stomach if it doesn't turn the way I am thinking).


----------



## vinodn007

Filtashkent said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm curious about health examination clearance. My wife was requested by therapist to provide some trivial analysis once again. The therapist said that didn't upload wife's docs. Meantime, I've got a status update in my immiaccount:
> 
> "Health clearance provided – no action required
> (11111111)
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."
> 
> I'm a bit confused on what am I supposed to do next.


Is this update against your name or wife's name.

Eoi SA 190 135112 18th august
SA nomination received 13th October 2016
visa filed 30th Nov 2016
current status application received
medical done on 10th Dec. 
no Co contact yet


----------



## Filtashkent

vinodn007 said:


> Is this update against your name or wife's name.
> 
> Eoi SA 190 135112 18th august
> SA nomination received 13th October 2016
> visa filed 30th Nov 2016
> current status application received
> medical done on 10th Dec.
> no Co contact yet


I've got the same update for me my wife, and my son.


----------



## vinodn007

Filtashkent said:


> I've got the same update for me my wife, and my son.


I think your health clearances are finalised for all and no action is needed.

Eoi SA 190 135112 18th august
SA nomination received 13th October 2016
visa filed 30th Nov 2016
current status application received
medical done on 10th Dec. 
no Co contact yet


----------



## Filtashkent

vinodn007 said:


> I think your health clearances are finalised for all and no action is needed.
> 
> Eoi SA 190 135112 18th august
> SA nomination received 13th October 2016
> visa filed 30th Nov 2016
> current status application received
> medical done on 10th Dec.
> no Co contact yet


I hope so, since it is unbelievable that DIBP provides a clearance without getting any docs from panel physician. I'm confused...anyone else? any ideas?


----------



## mpathak9

Hi,

I have applied for 189 subclass with 60 points under 261312 category. Is there any chance for my application to be picked? Since I can see a trend if picking application minimum for 65 marks since Feb 2016


----------



## farjaf

Does anyone know why I still get this message in immi account? Its under provide character assessment. 80 & 1221 front loaded a while ago 

Based on the information provided in this application, the department requires this applicant to provide further information by completing a Form 1221.


----------



## mmudassir

CO contacted through email asking for PCC from FBI. When I logged in to ImmiAccount, my status is application received, hence no "Information Provided" button under Application Status, when does the application status change to information required status ? can anyone comment on this ?


----------



## andreyx108b

farjaf said:


> Does anyone know why I still get this message in immi account? Its under provide character assessment. 80 & 1221 front loaded a while ago
> 
> Based on the information provided in this application, the department requires this applicant to provide further information by completing a Form 1221.


Sometimes COs for some reason can not see the form, upload them again.


----------



## andreyx108b

mmudassir said:


> CO contacted through email asking for PCC from FBI. When I logged in to ImmiAccount, my status is application received, hence no "Information Provided" button under Application Status, when does the application status change to information required status ? can anyone comment on this ?


It might never appear, send the document by e-mail and explain that no IP button appeared.


----------



## farjaf

andreyx108b said:


> Sometimes COs for some reason can not see the form, upload them again.


CO didn't asked for this in contact, it was uploaded in lodge date


----------



## andreyx108b

kapilarora4 said:


> Look at Krishna's timeline, his PCC (6/12) and medical were post 6/12 hence the date he got is the same 6/12/17. It's the usual practice of giving IED one year from PCC/medical(earliest first). Not sure if there are exceptions.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -----------------------------
> ***** Please do update Immitracker, It does a lot of help to your fellow aspirants.Won't take more than 5 minutes.*****
> 
> 261311(Analyst Programmer) - ACS assessment for me and wife +ve.
> Timeline
> ----------
> 10-SEP-2016 - EOI submitted with 70 points(30+15+10+10+5-partner)
> 14-Sep-2016 - +ve response
> 20-Oct-2016 Visa Lodge(with All docs + PCC + medical)
> 03-Nov-2016 First CO contact(Adelaide)
> Required - UK PCC correction,HR letter,Birth certificate of son
> Provided - UK PCC correction, No HR as per company policy instead provided
> (HR email, payslips, joining letter, PF statement, Bank statement 8 years(random months), For 16 last 5 years.
> Grant/2nd CO contact - Waiting


There are health related exceptions, so if an applicant get an additional health form (815 as far as i remember, but would not bet on it) - then IED would be decreased to 6 months.


----------



## mmudassir

*Statutory Character Declaration*



andreyx108b said:


> It might never appear, send the document by e-mail and explain that no IP button appeared.


Thanks for the reply. 

I have another query related to this, if I am unable to provide PCC from FBI in 28 days, which usually takes 12-14 weeks, can I submit a statutory character declaration signed by a law enforcement agency and submit along with the genuine evidence proof of submission. I appreciate your quick response once again.


----------



## sultan_azam

Filtashkent said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm curious about health examination clearance. My wife was requested by therapist to provide some trivial analysis once again. The therapist said that didn't upload wife's docs. Meantime, I've got a status update in my immiaccount:
> 
> "Health clearance provided – no action required
> (11111111)
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."
> 
> I'm a bit confused on what am I supposed to do next.


means nothing to worry about health check now


----------



## sultan_azam

Mansoorb said:


> Sorry guys, but I am asking the same question again. I got the Visa letter and have below queries:
> 
> 1. What employment details do I need carry with me? Does anyone have a sample please?
> 2. Do I need to carry any Vaccination records?
> 3. What is the minimum number of days I need to spend in Australia during the first visit?
> 4. During my first visit, do I need to show any earnings in Australia?
> 5. Can I use any port of entry such as either of Perth, Melbourne, Sydney etc?
> 6. I am assuming all my family members also need to make an entry before 27th April 2017.
> 7. During immigration of my first visit, will the Immigration officer stamp visa on my Passport after seeing my IMMI grant notification or do I have to carry this letter every time I enter Australia?
> 6. Anything else that I should be aware of before I travel.



posted yesterday 9.27 am

Hey Mansoorb, congrats for the visa grant

if it is a validation trip than
1. you need not carry any employment documents if you are not going to make job search during validation trip
2. vaccination records for child may be required at time of admission in school, which i presume wont be done in this trip
3. you can enter australia and take the next flight home, that does your validation/activation of visa. however you can stay more if you wish
4. question 4 is not clear to me, i dont think we need to show any earnings, these all things will come into picture when you take a tax filing number from Australia
5. if you have 189, you can use any port of entry
6. all family members need to enter Aus before mentioned date
7. i think it is better to keep the grant letter with us, because in most of the case the immigration counter at home country demands this letter, Aus immigation doesnt demands as their system tracks our details of visa with passport number
8. research over 
a) carrying edibles to australia, 
b) carrying cash to australia, - last updated value was 10000 AUD per person


this is what i remember, let some one else also confirm this


----------



## sultan_azam

mpathak9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for 189 subclass with 60 points under 261312 category. Is there any chance for my application to be picked? Since I can see a trend if picking application minimum for 65 marks since Feb 2016


I doubt on this, I have seen 60 pointers getting grants and 65/70 still waiting


----------



## munish57

Filtashkent said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm curious about health examination clearance. My wife was requested by therapist to provide some trivial analysis once again. The therapist said that didn't upload wife's docs. Meantime, I've got a status update in my immiaccount:
> 
> "Health clearance provided – no action required
> (11111111)
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."
> 
> I'm a bit confused on what am I supposed to do next.


health clearence is provided you all.
you Need to do nothing


----------



## mpathak9

I checked the pro rata excel there I found its been almost 6 months 60 pointers are not getting invite. Is there any 60 pointer in this group for 261312 has got in last few months?


----------



## mmudassir

*Statutory Character Declaration*

Hello guys, I just wanted to know - I am unable to provide PCC from FBI in 28 days as requested by CO, which usually takes 12-14 weeks, can I submit a statutory character declaration signed by a law enforcement agency and submit along with the genuine evidence proof of submission.


----------



## sri33

*DIBP latest contact number?*

Hi All,

Could some one please provide the latest DIBP contact number?
This number +61 7 3136 7000 is not working.


----------



## mmudassir

sri33 said:


> hi all,
> 
> could some one please provide the latest dibp contact number?
> This number +61 7 3136 7000 is not working.


+61 131 881


----------



## tk123

mmudassir said:


> Hello guys, I just wanted to know - I am unable to provide PCC from FBI in 28 days as requested by CO, which usually takes 12-14 weeks, can I submit a statutory character declaration signed by a law enforcement agency and submit along with the genuine evidence proof of submission.




if u read page 2 of the document request it says that such documents which are requested from third parties may take longer... 

but why havent u started the process already. i strted it done even before the EOI even though i havebt lived in the last 10 years, just in case CO may ask for it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Question regarding PCC: If a person has visited multiple foreign countries for onsite work during his job in India, then would that person be required to provide PCC from all those foreign countries, even if the duration of stay may be only 3 days? Is there any minimum time duration which a person has to stay at some place to get the PCC from there? What is the criteria for this PCC thing? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## tk123

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Question regarding PCC: If a person has visited multiple foreign countries for onsite work during his job in India, then would that person be required to provide PCC from all those foreign countries, even if the duration of stay may be only 3 days? Is there any minimum time duration which a person has to stay at some place to get the PCC from there? What is the criteria for this PCC thing? Please suggest. Thanks.




No. it has to be accumulative stay of more than 12 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmudassir

tk123 said:


> if u read page 2 of the document request it says that such documents which are requested from third parties may take longer...
> 
> but why havent u started the process already. i strted it done even before the EOI even though i havebt lived in the last 10 years, just in case CO may ask for it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply. 

Just wanted to know, if you have come across any scenario or case, that CO has accepted Character Statutory Declaration document ?


----------



## misecmisc

tk123 said:


> No. it has to be accumulative stay of more than 12 months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just for my understanding - The criteria for getting PCC done from a place is that - if a person has spent more than 12 months at a place, then that person needs to get a PCC from that place. Is this statement correct? Please confirm. Thanks.


----------



## tk123

mmudassir said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to know, if you have come across any scenario or case, that CO has accepted Character Statutory Declaration document ?




well you need to apply and show the CO that the application is in progress. I understand, that CO does have the right to overwrite PCC requirement, however it is mostly used for countries where it is near jnpossible to get PCC, either due to the security situation or local processes. in which case, they may request alternative declarationX All of this will likely slow down the process for you. 

Good luck 

do share your learnings on this forum. will help someone in similar situation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

Can you please suggest on this query - The criteria for getting PCC done from a place is that - if a person has spent at least more than 12 months at a place, then only that person needs to get a PCC from that place. Is this statement correct? Please confirm. Thanks.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

No grants today?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

misecmisc said:


> Can you please suggest on this query - The criteria for getting PCC done from a place is that - if a person has spent at least more than 12 months at a place, then only that person needs to get a PCC from that place. Is this statement correct? Please confirm. Thanks.




below text from the doc req I received.

".... from each country where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years .... calculated cumulatively and need not be consecutive...."

"if you are not able .... demonstrate through documentary evidence that you made a genuine attempt..."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

gonnabeexpat said:


> No grants today?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




yeah nothing on immitracker. sad day 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shwetskapurs

What should I upload as an evidence of Birth or Age? I dont have my birth certificate. Can I just upload the passport copy as it has my DOB?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

shwetskapurs said:


> What should I upload as an evidence of Birth or Age? I dont have my birth certificate. Can I just upload the passport copy as it has my DOB?


You can Upload your 10th standard Mark sheet, birth certificate 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

gonnabeexpat said:


> No grants today?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




1 Direct Grant on immitracker from Brisbane --- 20 Days!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shwetskapurs

Just a colored scan copy of 10th marksheet will do? Or it needs to be notarized? One more question...I am uploading form 80 under character evidence...but where to upload form 1221?


----------



## farjaf

Has anyone recently called DIBP for update on application?


----------



## munish57

shwetskapurs said:


> What should I upload as an evidence of Birth or Age? I dont have my birth certificate. Can I just upload the passport copy as it has my DOB?


CLASS 10certificate


----------



## vikaschandra

Mansoorb said:


> Sorry guys, but I am asking the same question again. I got the Visa letter and have below queries:
> 
> 1. What employment details do I need carry with me? Does anyone have a sample please?
> 2. Do I need to carry any Vaccination records?
> 3. What is the minimum number of days I need to spend in Australia during the first visit?
> 4. During my first visit, do I need to show any earnings in Australia?
> 5. Can I use any port of entry such as either of Perth, Melbourne, Sydney etc?
> 6. I am assuming all my family members also need to make an entry before 27th April 2017.
> 7. During immigration of my first visit, will the Immigration officer stamp visa on my Passport after seeing my IMMI grant notification or do I have to carry this letter every time I enter Australia?
> 6. Anything else that I should be aware of before I travel.


Mansoor your question has been answered by two person please check the post below

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/11586577-post23158.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/11586577-post23158.html


----------



## SHILPA PETER

*Grant!!!!*

Yay, we received the direct grant today!!:amen::lalala:

Thank you friends,this forum has been very helpful to us not only in terms of information but also has been inspiring in many situations.

Phase 2 :Job hunt begins and settling down!! 

All the best for other Applicants.


----------



## sultan_azam

SHILPA PETER said:


> Yay, we received the direct grant today!!:amen::lalala:
> 
> Thank you friends,this forum has been very helpful to us not only in terms of information but also has been inspiring in many situations.
> 
> Phase 2 :Job hunt begins and settling down!!
> 
> All the best for other Applicants.


marvellous, that was really quick, congratulations to you and family


----------



## tk123

SHILPA PETER said:


> Yay, we received the direct grant today!!:amen::lalala:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you friends,this forum has been very helpful to us not only in terms of information but also has been inspiring in many situations.
> 
> 
> 
> Phase 2 :Job hunt begins and settling down!!
> 
> 
> 
> All the best for other Applicants.




wow!!! finally some good news for today  

please share your timeline and GSM office.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

tk123 said:


> 1 Direct Grant on immitracker from Brisbane --- 20 Days!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some silly questions, but still asking:
1. What does this direct grant means? Is it something like a person applied for 189 visa in the system and the status of the application changed from submitted to visa granted, without any stages of CO allocated, In process etc?
2. What are the different statuses in 189 visa application in the system?
Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## SHILPA PETER

sultan_azam said:


> marvellous, that was really quick, congratulations to you and family


Thanks Sultan!! We provided all Documents and Health checks,PCC while submission.


----------



## Salman2080

my visa application lodge at 25 July 2016, medical at 9 august , employment verification at 15 august 2016 , co contact at 22 September 2016 additional information provided then baby document and my wife medical at 28 October 2016, baby added at 09 November and require medical and polio certificate, and provided at 18 November, since then waiting for grant.

my question is after baby medical complete how much time case officer need to grant visa


----------



## tk123

misecmisc said:


> Some silly questions, but still asking:
> 1. What does this direct grant means? Is it something like a person applied for 189 visa in the system and the status of the application changed from submitted to visa granted, without any stages of CO allocated, In process etc?
> 2. What are the stages in 189 visa application?
> Please tell. Thanks.




Yes. this means the first contact you have from GSM is the Visa Grant itself. 

in general, stages are as follows -- recieved, document requested, assessment in progress, finalized, happily ever after 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## SHILPA PETER

tk123 said:


> wow!!! finally some good news for today
> 
> please share your timeline and GSM office.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi 

Yes,surely that is a delightful moment,and me and my husband are just taking time to sink it. HAPPY DANCE!!!!

Timeline updated in my signature.

I checked the Skillselect - GSM site and found this information on VISA application allocation dates. Hope this will help in some way.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

GSM SkillSelect allocation information
Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements in determining the order in which applications are considered. Allocations occur in accordance with the requirements of these planning levels. This means that when necessary applications in Priority Group 4 are allocated ahead of Priority Group 3.
Priority processing information for GSM SkillSelect applications
Visa subclass	Priority group 3	Priority group 4
189 Skilled – Independent	N/A	24 November 2016
190 Skilled – Nominated	24 November 2016	N/A
489 Skilled – Regional	24 November 2016	24 November 201​6


----------



## vikaschandra

SHILPA PETER said:


> Yay, we received the direct grant today!!:amen::lalala:
> 
> Thank you friends,this forum has been very helpful to us not only in terms of information but also has been inspiring in many situations.
> 
> Phase 2 :Job hunt begins and settling down!!
> 
> All the best for other Applicants.


Congratulations Shilpa


----------



## SHILPA PETER

misecmisc said:


> Some silly questions, but still asking:
> 1. What does this direct grant means? Is it something like a person applied for 189 visa in the system and the status of the application changed from submitted to visa granted, without any stages of CO allocated, In process etc?
> 2. What are the different statuses in 189 visa application in the system?
> Please tell. Thanks.



Hi

There is no silly question. We had the same doubts.

Direct Grant happens when you upload all the documents like PCC, medicals, form 80, form 1221(If required) & CV (i didn't upload CV though as I am a dependent) apart from other documents which are 'required' in the Immi account. And you get a grant without a single interaction with CO. 

We tried for a Direct grant,as after CO asks for documents, there is a long wait before file move ahead. 

If your situation permits you to go for a direct grant, by all means do it.

The status on my Immi Account shows recieved,when we log into account.
However,after clicking on refenece id no,it takes you to individual applicants where is shows GRANTED.


----------



## SHILPA PETER

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Shilpa


Thanks VIkas


----------



## misecmisc

SHILPA PETER said:


> Yay, we received the direct grant today!!:amen::lalala:
> 
> Thank you friends,this forum has been very helpful to us not only in terms of information but also has been inspiring in many situations.
> 
> Phase 2 :Job hunt begins and settling down!!
> 
> All the best for other Applicants.


Congrats.


----------



## misecmisc

SHILPA PETER said:


> Hi
> 
> There is no silly question. We had the same doubts.
> 
> Direct Grant happens when you upload all the documents like PCC, medicals, form 80, form 1221(If required) & CV (i didn't upload CV though as I am a dependent) apart from other documents which are 'required' in the Immi account. And you get a grant without a single interaction with CO.
> 
> We tried for a Direct grant,as after CO asks for documents, there is a long wait before file move ahead.
> 
> If your situation permits you to go for a direct grant, by all means do it.
> 
> The status on my Immi Account shows recieved,when we log into account.
> However,after clicking on refenece id no,it takes you to individual applicants where is shows GRANTED.


Does it mean that when we submit 189 visa application, there is a option that whether we would like to get our visa application processed by Direct Grant method or Normal method? What are the advantages and the disadvantages of these methods? Any ideas, please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## infysaxe

*Team Brisbane paints it Red !!!*

I am excited to share the news to all my friends here, Got my + wife's grant today from Brisbane team 

It was a journey having lot of ups and down in last 4 months, starting from arranging documents to file application but the forum here helped me tremendously and gave me confidence to go ahead without wasting 1800 Euros for filing through an agent, though I had few mood swings in between too  but all is well when it ends well 

I pray that all of the people waiting for grant get it soon. Just wait my friends, it's just a day less from your BIG day.

In last, I would like to say it, We here have become a virtual family/friends and it's a pleasure sharing our thought and happiness here.

#Job Code : 261313 Software Engineer
#ACS Applied : 11-Sep-2016
#Mail sent to ACS : 15-Sep-2016
(As I have broken my 7.5 years experience in ACS application only over Countries (2) worked and not over each position (5) as R&R and employer are same, so requested ACS CO to include breakdown, if possible over positions as per Stat declaration to avoid any issues later in EOI/Visa lodgement)
#ACS CO replied : 16-Sep-2016
(Entries, one for each country (5.5 years, 2 years) as filled by me in online application will remain same but as a goodwill gesture , she will include all job titles in same entry of 5.5 years experience for single country)
#ACS Result +ve assessment received : 20-Sep-2016
#EOI (189, 65 Points) : 21-Sep-2016
#Invitation : 12-Oct-2016
#E-Medical account created and appointments booked for medical : 23-Oct-2016
#Lodged Visa : 28-Nov-2016 (Faced issue, as application was submitted and fees paid but application was not showing submitted, technical form raised to immiaccount support and status was fixed in around a day)
#Grant : 14-Dec-2016
#IED : 21-Nov-2017


----------



## tk123

infysaxe said:


> I am excited to share the news to all my friends here, Got my +wife's grant today from Brisbane team
> 
> 
> 
> It was a journey having lot of ups and down in last 4 months, starting from arranging documents to file application but the forum here helped me tremendously and gave me confidence to go ahead without wasting 1800 Euros for filing through an agent, though I had few mood swings in between too  but all is well when it ends well
> 
> 
> 
> I pray that all of the people waiting for grant get it soon. Just wait my friends, it's just a day less from your BIG day.
> 
> 
> 
> In last, I would like to say it, We here have become a virtual family/friends and it's a pleasure sharing our thought and happiness here.
> 
> 
> 
> #Job Code : 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> #ACS Applied : 11-Sep-2016
> 
> #Mail sent to ACS : 15-Sep-2016
> 
> (As I have broken my 7.5 years experience in ACS application only over Countries (2) worked and not over each position (5) as R&R and employer are same, so requested ACS CO to include breakdown, if possible over positions as per Stat declaration to avoid any issues later in EOI/Visa lodgement)
> 
> #ACS CO replied : 16-Sep-2016
> 
> (Entries, one for each country (5.5 years, 2 years) as filled by me in online application will remain same but as a goodwill gesture , she will include all job titles in same entry of 5.5 years experience for single country)
> 
> #ACS Result +ve assessment received : 20-Sep-2016
> 
> #EOI (189, 65 Points) : 21-Sep-2016
> 
> #Invitation : 12-Oct-2016
> 
> #E-Medical account created and appointments booked for medical : 23-Oct-2016
> 
> #Lodged Visa : 28-Nov-2016 (Faced issue, as application was submitted and fees paid but application was not showing submitted, technical form raised to immiaccount support and status was fixed in around a day)
> 
> #Grant : 14-Dec-2016
> 
> #IED : 21-Nov-2017




Congrats buddy .... this day is finally getting merrier ... good luck with the move buddy ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

infysaxe said:


> I am excited to share the news to all my friends here, Got my +wife's grant today from Brisbane team
> 
> It was a journey having lot of ups and down in last 4 months, starting from arranging documents to file application but the forum here helped me tremendously and gave me confidence to go ahead without wasting 1800 Euros for filing through an agent, though I had few mood swings in between too  but all is well when it ends well
> 
> I pray that all of the people waiting for grant get it soon. Just wait my friends, it's just a day less from your BIG day.
> 
> In last, I would like to say it, We here have become a virtual family/friends and it's a pleasure sharing our thought and happiness here.
> 
> #Job Code : 261313 Software Engineer
> #ACS Applied : 11-Sep-2016
> #Mail sent to ACS : 15-Sep-2016
> (As I have broken my 7.5 years experience in ACS application only over Countries (2) worked and not over each position (5) as R&R and employer are same, so requested ACS CO to include breakdown, if possible over positions as per Stat declaration to avoid any issues later in EOI/Visa lodgement)
> #ACS CO replied : 16-Sep-2016
> (Entries, one for each country (5.5 years, 2 years) as filled by me in online application will remain same but as a goodwill gesture , she will include all job titles in same entry of 5.5 years experience for single country)
> #ACS Result +ve assessment received : 20-Sep-2016
> #EOI (189, 65 Points) : 21-Sep-2016
> #Invitation : 12-Oct-2016
> #E-Medical account created and appointments booked for medical : 23-Oct-2016
> #Lodged Visa : 28-Nov-2016 (Faced issue, as application was submitted and fees paid but application was not showing submitted, technical form raised to immiaccount support and status was fixed in around a day)
> #Grant : 14-Dec-2016
> #IED : 21-Nov-2017


Congratulations dude

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ananth.m

*System downtime Nov/Dec 2016*

Hello everyone!

I submitted my application on 28th Nov and subsequently uploaded documents when the attachment links were available after the 28th Nov.

Two things went wrong with my application- 
1. I attached documents under the 'Overseas work experience' section but for some reason all of my work experience documents is now listed under 'Australian work experience'

2. I claimed points for my work experience as per ACS assessment and I have a downloaded application form where my answer to the question 'Is the applicant claiming points for this employment?' is 'YES' but now that I look at the application online, the answer area is blank. For all employment entries.

I've updated the DIBP through 'update us' -> 'notification of incorrect answer' for both. However, there was no choice to attach the downloaded application.

Has anyone else who submitted the application/ attached docs during this period 28 Nov - 04 Dec faced similar issues? Should I be worried?

Thanks for any info/advice in advance!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

My application us still in recieved status and I lodged the application on Oct 1. People who are getting grants in 14 days are very lucky.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## infysaxe

ananth.m said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I submitted my application on 28th Nov and subsequently uploaded documents when the attachment links were available after the 28th Nov.
> 
> Two things went wrong with my application-
> 1. I attached documents under the 'Overseas work experience' section but for some reason all of my work experience documents is now listed under 'Australian work experience' [I remember a guy who did such thing by mistake but didn't had any issue as his CO was understanding but maybe you can upload same docs again in overseas experience and put a pdf converted sheet in Australian section mentioning it's cause of system glitch that your docs showing in wrong section, they will understand it. That's my personal suggestion though, maybe some experts here can help further]
> 
> 2. I claimed points for my work experience as per ACS assessment and I have a downloaded application form where my answer to the question 'Is the applicant claiming points for this employment?' is 'YES' but now that I look at the application online, the answer area is blank. For all employment entries.[This seems to be a general issue, I also faced it and got my Grant today, so this will not be an issue for you]
> 
> I've updated the DIBP through 'update us' -> 'notification of incorrect answer' for both. However, there was no choice to attach the downloaded application.
> 
> Has anyone else who submitted the application/ attached docs during this period 28 Nov - 04 Dec faced similar issues? Should I be worried?
> 
> Thanks for any info/advice in advance!


See inline


----------



## nightcrawler

Hi experts ,
Need your urgent advice ..
I was granted a 189 visa last august and did my visa validation next month in September& I applied for TFN(Tax File Number) by then, tip lasted for one week.
Now I am intending to move permanently to Australia in a couple of months and will be transferring my whole savings to my Australian bank account before I move.
My question, as I already have a TFN, will I be considered as a resident from tax perspectives form the day I did the first entry and then my salaries here in Kuwait will be taxable for the months I worked after first visit till permanent move? Or from the day I move permanently ?
Another question is regarding my savings, is there any taxation will be applied on this saving cash money or just on the interest earned of it ?
Many thanks in advance


----------



## vikaschandra

nightcrawler said:


> Hi experts ,
> Need your urgent advice ..
> I was granted a 189 visa last august and did my visa validation next month in September& I applied for TFN(Tax File Number) by then, tip lasted for one week.
> Now I am intending to move permanently to Australia in a couple of months and will be transferring my whole savings to my Australian bank account before I move.
> My question, as I already have a TFN, will I be considered as a resident from tax perspectives form the day I did the first entry and then my salaries here in Kuwait will be taxable for the months I worked after first visit till permanent move? Or from the day I move permanently ?
> Another question is regarding my savings, is there any taxation will be applied on this saving cash money or just on the interest earned of it ?
> Many thanks in advance


refer to the ATO Website for details

https://www.ato.gov.au/individuals/international-tax-for-individuals/going-overseas/


----------



## gonnabeexpat

SHILPA PETER said:


> Yay, we received the direct grant today!!:amen::lalala:
> 
> Thank you friends,this forum has been very helpful to us not only in terms of information but also has been inspiring in many situations.
> 
> Phase 2 :Job hunt begins and settling down!!
> 
> All the best for other Applicants.


Congratulations, another 14 day grant. thats quite awesome.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

What the hell 4 grants reported in immitracker today and all of them have applied on last week of November. even people who got grant here have applied in the last week of november. are they even processing older application? this is making me very angry :yuck: :rant:


----------



## pm10481

Hello,


I got CO contact mail today GSM Brisbane.


They requested personal particulars for character assessment . this is for both me and husband. What does this mean form 80 ?


Please suggest 


Thanks in advance,
Pm10481


----------



## gonnabeexpat

infysaxe said:


> I am excited to share the news to all my friends here, Got my + wife's grant today from Brisbane team
> 
> It was a journey having lot of ups and down in last 4 months, starting from arranging documents to file application but the forum here helped me tremendously and gave me confidence to go ahead without wasting 1800 Euros for filing through an agent, though I had few mood swings in between too  but all is well when it ends well
> 
> I pray that all of the people waiting for grant get it soon. Just wait my friends, it's just a day less from your BIG day.
> 
> In last, I would like to say it, We here have become a virtual family/friends and it's a pleasure sharing our thought and happiness here.
> 
> #Job Code : 261313 Software Engineer
> #ACS Applied : 11-Sep-2016
> #Mail sent to ACS : 15-Sep-2016
> (As I have broken my 7.5 years experience in ACS application only over Countries (2) worked and not over each position (5) as R&R and employer are same, so requested ACS CO to include breakdown, if possible over positions as per Stat declaration to avoid any issues later in EOI/Visa lodgement)
> #ACS CO replied : 16-Sep-2016
> (Entries, one for each country (5.5 years, 2 years) as filled by me in online application will remain same but as a goodwill gesture , she will include all job titles in same entry of 5.5 years experience for single country)
> #ACS Result +ve assessment received : 20-Sep-2016
> #EOI (189, 65 Points) : 21-Sep-2016
> #Invitation : 12-Oct-2016
> #E-Medical account created and appointments booked for medical : 23-Oct-2016
> #Lodged Visa : 28-Nov-2016 (Faced issue, as application was submitted and fees paid but application was not showing submitted, technical form raised to immiaccount support and status was fixed in around a day)
> #Grant : 14-Dec-2016
> #IED : 21-Nov-2017


Congratulations dude, which team processed your application?


----------



## sultan_azam

pm10481 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I got CO contact mail today GSM Brisbane.
> 
> 
> They requested personal particulars for character assessment . this is for both me and husband. What does this mean form 80 ?
> 
> 
> Please suggest
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Pm10481


yes, they must have mentioned this in request checklist


----------



## tk123

gonnabeexpat said:


> What the hell 4 grants reported in immitracker today and all of them have applied on last week of November. even people who got grant here have applied in the last week of november. are they even processing older application? this is making me very angry :yuck: :rant:




maybe DIBP trying to improve their conpletion rates ahead of the 6-month mark for the current year  .... thats how they get to write in their email that most cases are completed within 3 months  

dont get disappointed. hold on tight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHILPA PETER

infysaxe said:


> I am excited to share the news to all my friends here, Got my + wife's grant today from Brisbane team


Congrats!!the same team processed mine too! and we received the grant today!!


----------



## SHILPA PETER

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations, another 14 day grant. thats quite awesome.


Thank you...the 20 day wait was nail biting!!


----------



## misecmisc

infysaxe said:


> I am excited to share the news to all my friends here, Got my + wife's grant today from Brisbane team
> 
> It was a journey having lot of ups and down in last 4 months, starting from arranging documents to file application but the forum here helped me tremendously and gave me confidence to go ahead without wasting 1800 Euros for filing through an agent, though I had few mood swings in between too  but all is well when it ends well
> 
> I pray that all of the people waiting for grant get it soon. Just wait my friends, it's just a day less from your BIG day.
> 
> In last, I would like to say it, We here have become a virtual family/friends and it's a pleasure sharing our thought and happiness here.
> 
> #Job Code : 261313 Software Engineer
> #ACS Applied : 11-Sep-2016
> #Mail sent to ACS : 15-Sep-2016
> (As I have broken my 7.5 years experience in ACS application only over Countries (2) worked and not over each position (5) as R&R and employer are same, so requested ACS CO to include breakdown, if possible over positions as per Stat declaration to avoid any issues later in EOI/Visa lodgement)
> #ACS CO replied : 16-Sep-2016
> (Entries, one for each country (5.5 years, 2 years) as filled by me in online application will remain same but as a goodwill gesture , she will include all job titles in same entry of 5.5 years experience for single country)
> #ACS Result +ve assessment received : 20-Sep-2016
> #EOI (189, 65 Points) : 21-Sep-2016
> #Invitation : 12-Oct-2016
> #E-Medical account created and appointments booked for medical : 23-Oct-2016
> #Lodged Visa : 28-Nov-2016 (Faced issue, as application was submitted and fees paid but application was not showing submitted, technical form raised to immiaccount support and status was fixed in around a day)
> #Grant : 14-Dec-2016
> #IED : 21-Nov-2017


Congrats.


----------



## misecmisc

misecmisc said:


> Does it mean that when we submit 189 visa application, there is a option that whether we would like to get our visa application processed by Direct Grant method or Normal method? What are the advantages and the disadvantages of these methods? Any ideas, please suggest. Thanks.


Any information on above queries, please. Thanks.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

SHILPA PETER said:


> Thank you...the 20 day wait was nail biting!!


I know I have been biting my nails for 74 days now  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHILPA PETER

misecmisc said:


> Does it mean that when we submit 189 visa application, there is a option that whether we would like to get our visa application processed by Direct Grant method or Normal method? What are the advantages and the disadvantages of these methods? Any ideas, please suggest. Thanks.


Hi 

- Direct grant means that when you front load all your documents and CO sends you grant directly (within the given timeframes) without asking for further documents or information. This is called DIRECT GRANT. 
- In the second instance,if the CO feels the documents provided are insufficient,or there are any pended documents/Health assessment ;then they will contact VISA applicant to provide the same. Once the required documents have been provided to CO ,he will approve the VISA grant.

There are no options available on VISA application for Direct Grant or Normal process.

We did not want to increase our VISA processing time by keeping any documents pended, as after CO asks for documents, there is a long wait before file move ahead. 
Hence,tried to provide all documents ,which can be considered for a Direct Grant.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SHILPA PETER

gonnabeexpat said:


> I know I have been biting my nails for 74 days now
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hat's off for being so patient!! I'm sure ,there will be a grant very soon for you as well.

People look upto you (atleast I did!!) for your patience. Keep thinking positively!


----------



## kelynrowe2014

SHILPA PETER said:


> Hat's off for being so patient!! I'm sure ,there will be a grant very soon for you as well.
> 
> People look upto you (atleast I did!!) for your patience. Keep thinking positively!


Hahahah really ? how about people like me ?

btw congrats .... 
:cheer2:


----------



## kaju

SHILPA PETER said:


> Hi
> 
> - Direct grant means that when you front load all your documents and CO sends you grant directly (within the given timeframes) without asking for further documents or information. This is called DIRECT GRANT.
> - In the second instance,if the CO feels the documents provided are insufficient,or there are any pended documents/Health assessment ;then they will contact VISA applicant to provide the same. Once the required documents have been provided to CO ,he will approve the VISA grant.
> 
> There are no options available on VISA application for Direct Grant or Normal process.
> 
> We did not want to increase our VISA processing time by keeping any documents pended, as after CO asks for documents, there is a long wait before file move ahead.
> Hence,tried to provide all documents ,which can be considered for a Direct Grant.
> 
> Hope this helps.


It might be a bit misleading to say "Once the required documents have been provided to CO ,he will approve the VISA grant."

If employment verification or a security clearance or other information needs checking, as required by the Case Officer, you can provide everything when you lodge your application, but it may still be a matter of additional months as they wait for that, with no contact from them to you - if you have provided all they need apart from that, there is no benefit to them in contacting you in the meantime. If there is no need for those further checks, (which is their decision, of course) the visa can be granted.

"Direct grants" are made by Case Officers when they can - all the information they need for that particular case has been received and assessed. Remember, Case Officers do actually want to grant your visa! 

But, there is no such thing as a "Direct Grant" or "Normal" process for Case Managers, the phrase "Direct Grant' is simply a name given by some applicants on this forum for cases that are granted without further contact with Case Managers - for DIBP CO's, there are no visa grants called "Direct Grant" - they will simply grant all visas when they have all the required information.


----------



## kelynrowe2014

gonnabeexpat said:


> I know I have been biting my nails for 74 days now
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hope it comes soon as else you would end up eating fingers like me. btw I started with biting nails too


----------



## shjuthani

rkmelbourne said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> After 161 days I got the grant today for me and my family.
> 
> I hope everyone will get the grant soon.
> 
> Thank you all.


Hi,

Can you share your timelines???

Regards


----------



## gonnabeexpat

SHILPA PETER said:


> Hat's off for being so patient!! I'm sure ,there will be a grant very soon for you as well.
> 
> People look upto you (atleast I did!!) for your patience. Keep thinking positively!


I think you mistook me for some one else :lol: . Iam anything but patient :smash:


----------



## SHILPA PETER

kelynrowe2014 said:


> Hahahah really ? how about people like me ?
> 
> btw congrats ....
> :cheer2:


I have no words to describe your waiting period!!! You are an Optimistic person!!

This isn’t always easy to do but I think it is what really happens........

We so want things to happen in our own timeframe and we know that rarely happens. And it can be hard to stay positive in all situations but I do believe that things tend to arrive when we least expect them.


----------



## Pinoralia

Hi all,

I 'm extremely happy to tell you guys I got the golden mail today.I and my wife visa granted today.

My timeline:
IELTS: (6.5band) 05/03/2016
EA Assessment submitted: May 2016 (not fast-tracked)
PTE: L77 R63 W79 S50: 01/08/2016 (oops!!!) 
EA assessment outcome (positve): 08/09/2016
PTE: L79 R66 W75 S65 : 08/09/2016 (Happy)
EOI effective date: 01/10/2016 (60 points)
ITA: 12/10/2016
Visa Lodged: 15/10/2016
CO Contact: 25/10/2016
Responded to CO: 31/10/2016
Grant: 14/12/2016   (Glory be to God)
IED: 20/10/2017

Processed by GSM Adelaide.

I wish everyone expecting their grants success...
Cheers!!!


----------



## tk123

Pinoralia said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I 'm extremely happy to tell you guys I got the golden mail today.I and my wife visa granted today.
> 
> My timeline:
> IELTS: (6.5band) 05/03/2016
> EA Assessment submitted: May 2016 (not fast-tracked)
> PTE: L77 R63 W79 S50: 01/08/2016 (oops!!!)
> EA assessment outcome (positve): 08/09/2016
> PTE: L79 R66 W75 S65 : 08/09/2016 (Happy)
> EOI effective date: 01/10/2016 (60 points)
> ITA: 12/10/2016
> Visa Lodged: 15/10/2016
> CO Contact: 25/10/2016
> Responded to CO: 31/10/2016
> Grant: 14/12/2016 (Glory be to God)
> IED: 20/10/2017
> 
> Processed by GSM Adelaide.
> 
> I wish everyone expecting their grants success...
> Cheers!!!




Congratss!!! 
within 7 weeks of CO contact--- not bad!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinoralia

SHILPA PETER said:


> I have no words to describe your waiting period!!! You are an Optimistic person!!
> 
> This isn’t always easy to do but I think it is what really happens........
> 
> We so want things to happen in our own timeframe and we know that rarely happens. And it can be hard to stay positive in all situations but I do believe that things tend to arrive when we least expect them.



C O N G R A T S ! ! ! !:flypig:


----------



## misecmisc

Pinoralia said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I 'm extremely happy to tell you guys I got the golden mail today.I and my wife visa granted today.
> 
> My timeline:
> IELTS: (6.5band) 05/03/2016
> EA Assessment submitted: May 2016 (not fast-tracked)
> PTE: L77 R63 W79 S50: 01/08/2016 (oops!!!)
> EA assessment outcome (positve): 08/09/2016
> PTE: L79 R66 W75 S65 : 08/09/2016 (Happy)
> EOI effective date: 01/10/2016 (60 points)
> ITA: 12/10/2016
> Visa Lodged: 15/10/2016
> CO Contact: 25/10/2016
> Responded to CO: 31/10/2016
> Grant: 14/12/2016   (Glory be to God)
> IED: 20/10/2017
> 
> Processed by GSM Adelaide.
> 
> I wish everyone expecting their grants success...
> Cheers!!!


Congrats.


----------



## sultan_azam

Pinoralia said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I 'm extremely happy to tell you guys I got the golden mail today.I and my wife visa granted today.
> 
> My timeline:
> IELTS: (6.5band) 05/03/2016
> EA Assessment submitted: May 2016 (not fast-tracked)
> PTE: L77 R63 W79 S50: 01/08/2016 (oops!!!)
> EA assessment outcome (positve): 08/09/2016
> PTE: L79 R66 W75 S65 : 08/09/2016 (Happy)
> EOI effective date: 01/10/2016 (60 points)
> ITA: 12/10/2016
> Visa Lodged: 15/10/2016
> CO Contact: 25/10/2016
> Responded to CO: 31/10/2016
> Grant: 14/12/2016   (Glory be to God)
> IED: 20/10/2017
> 
> Processed by GSM Adelaide.
> 
> I wish everyone expecting their grants success...
> Cheers!!!


congratulations for the visa.


----------



## Neyogasgas

Pinoralia said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I 'm extremely happy to tell you guys I got the golden mail today.I and my wife visa granted today.
> 
> My timeline:
> IELTS: (6.5band) 05/03/2016
> EA Assessment submitted: May 2016 (not fast-tracked)
> PTE: L77 R63 W79 S50: 01/08/2016 (oops!!!)
> EA assessment outcome (positve): 08/09/2016
> PTE: L79 R66 W75 S65 : 08/09/2016 (Happy)
> EOI effective date: 01/10/2016 (60 points)
> ITA: 12/10/2016
> Visa Lodged: 15/10/2016
> CO Contact: 25/10/2016
> Responded to CO: 31/10/2016
> Grant: 14/12/2016   (Glory be to God)
> IED: 20/10/2017
> 
> Processed by GSM Adelaide.
> 
> I wish everyone expecting their grants success...
> Cheers!!!


My brother. I tap into your testimony ooo in Jesus name. I am trusting God for this week by His Grace. What's your occupation code please


----------



## mahoorfa

Hello Guys

I am so happy to announce our VISA Grant letter was received after 3 months waiting period.
I hope you all to receive such letter very soon


----------



## tk123

mahoorfa said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I am so happy to announce our VISA Grant letter was received after 3 months waiting period.
> I hope you all to receive such letter very soon




Wow!!! 

this day js getting better and better ... 

Congrats again everyone!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

this is a good day to waiting people. lot many grants

all the best to those yet to receive


----------



## misecmisc

mahoorfa said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I am so happy to announce our VISA Grant letter was received after 3 months waiting period.
> I hope you all to receive such letter very soon


Congrats.


----------



## Anand23

kelynrowe2014 said:


> Hope it comes soon as else you would end up eating fingers like me. btw I started with biting nails too


Lol :lol:
you must be wondering how am I typing this then :tongue:


----------



## gonnabeexpat

sultan_azam said:


> this is a good day to waiting people. lot many grants
> 
> all the best to those yet to receive


Hope this trend continues. Need some respite from this constant barrage of disappointment

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## destinedtobe

Anand23 said:


> Lol :lol:
> you must be wondering how am I typing this then :tongue:


Hi, I can see from your signature you were being asked to provide form 1229. For each children you need to provide this? TIA!


----------



## shwetskapurs

Whats with the immiaccount website? I was in the process of uploading documents and had to logout for some other work. And since then, every time I am trying to login, either the website is not responding or if it does, nothing happens by clicking on 'Attach documents'. Its so frustrating. Has anyone else also seen this issue today?


----------



## Pinoralia

Neyogasgas said:


> My brother. I tap into your testimony ooo in Jesus name. I am trusting God for this week by His Grace. What's your occupation code please


Amen, bro,
233512, Mech Engrg

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## Meissam

mahoorfa said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I am so happy to announce our VISA Grant letter was received after 3 months waiting period.
> I hope you all to receive such letter very soon


Congrats!!! What is your occupation????


----------



## sultan_azam

shwetskapurs said:


> Whats with the immiaccount website? I was in the process of uploading documents and had to logout for some other work. And since then, every time I am trying to login, either the website is not responding or if it does, nothing happens by clicking on 'Attach documents'. Its so frustrating. Has anyone else also seen this issue today?


clear browsing history and try after some time


----------



## Anand23

destinedtobe said:


> Hi, I can see from your signature you were being asked to provide form 1229. For each children you need to provide this? TIA!


I have only one child so I did not have the query you are asking while filling up the form. 
I have rechecked the form. There is space for mentioning details up to 4 children (additional info can be added further). 
So, in my opinion only one form should suffice.


----------



## vinodn007

Congratulations to all who received their grants.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

guys after lodgin my visa on oct 1 i uploaded another document on 04 Nov 2016, will this cause any delay in my processing?


----------



## shwetskapurs

sultan_azam said:


> clear browsing history and try after some time


Cleared the browser cache several times. Still the problem persisted. Finally i tried restarting my laptop and it worked then. Hehehe. Anyway thanks for your help


----------



## SHILPA PETER

Pinoralia said:


> Amen, bro,
> 233512, Mech Engrg
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


Amen!!


----------



## justin787

gonnabeexpat said:


> guys after lodgin my visa on oct 1 i uploaded another document on 04 Nov 2016, will this cause any delay in my processing?


Some guy submitted all of his documents last Friday and received his grant yesterday so I would say not necessarily.

But regardless of whether it will cause a delay or not, I'm afraid there isn't much you can do about it now except sit and wait


----------



## wstriker77

Congratulations to all those who got their grants today. And good luck for the rest of us for tomorrow.


----------



## wstriker77

Does anyone know, when are the Christmas vacations starting for the DIBP Staff ? And when will they resume working.


----------



## airbatross

wsiddiqui said:


> Does anyone know, when are the Christmas vacations starting for the DIBP Staff ? And when will they resume working.


https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/public-holidays-australia


----------



## saurabharora123

hey guys, I have uploaded all my documents few hours back. By when can I expect the status of application to change from received to in progress. Or do I have to perform any action for that like submit somewhere.


----------



## mmudassir

justin787 said:


> Some guy submitted all of his documents last Friday and received his grant yesterday so I would say not necessarily.
> 
> But regardless of whether it will cause a delay or not, I'm afraid there isn't much you can do about it now except sit and wait


In the signature you mentioned that you got PCC waived off, just wanted to know what did you provide as evidence ?


----------



## ozairalikhan

gonnabeexpat said:


> What the hell 4 grants reported in immitracker today and all of them have applied on last week of November. even people who got grant here have applied in the last week of november. are they even processing older application? this is making me very angry :yuck: :rant:


Don't worry you will get your grant soon. We are in same boat. 

Just a random thought mostly people getting grant have more then 60 points. Are they processing applications based on points?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## justin787

mmudassir said:


> In the signature you mentioned that you got PCC waived off, just wanted to know what did you provide as evidence ?


1. Letter of explanation of why the PCC cannot be issued
2. Steps taken to obtain the PCC and the result
3. Official proof from the country's local embassy confirming that the PCC cannot be issued in my case.

Obviously the official proof from the embassy was the most important part because I can just be making excuses up as to why it couldn't be issued.


----------



## mmudassir

justin787 said:


> 1. Letter of explanation of why the PCC cannot be issued
> 2. Steps taken to obtain the PCC and the result
> 3. Official proof from the country's local embassy confirming that the PCC cannot be issued in my case.
> 
> Obviously the official proof from the embassy was the most important part because I can just be making excuses up as to why it couldn't be issued.


Thanks for your response in detail.


----------



## andyd_ie

Hi Folks,

Best of luck with your applications!

Just adding my story to the list of many of you who are waiting....

Andy

__________________________________
*ANZSCO:* 261313
*IELTS:* (R: 9.0, L: 9.0, W: 8.5, S: 9.0)
*ACS +ve:* 15 Sep 2016
*Age:* 39
*EOI (189):* 23 Sep 2016 (75 points) 
*Invitation:* 28 Sep 2016
*Lodged:* 01 Oct 2016
*CO (Brisbane) Requested (Resume, medicals, payslips, more detailed travel history):* 24 Oct 2016
*Uploaded outstanding documents:* 6 Nov 2016
*Uploaded new passport details:* 12 Dec 2016

Waiting...


----------



## queensland

I am also waiting for grant!!!


----------



## marlontheekshana

Hi everyone, 

Quick question, is uploading the PTE report good enough or do I have to upload and also order Pearson to send a copy of my report directly to DIBP ? 

Much appreciated.


----------



## peedus

marlontheekshana said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Quick question, is uploading the PTE report good enough or do I have to upload and also order Pearson to send a copy of my report directly to DIBP ?
> 
> Much appreciated.


It would be always better to send copy of report directly and also upload report and receipt of report sent.


----------



## marlontheekshana

Cheers mate will do that.


----------



## kelynrowe2014

SHILPA PETER said:


> I have no words to describe your waiting period!!! You are an Optimistic person!!
> 
> This isn’t always easy to do but I think it is what really happens........
> 
> We so want things to happen in our own timeframe and we know that rarely happens. And it can be hard to stay positive in all situations but I do believe that things tend to arrive when we least expect them.


I'm not sure if I'm being optimistic here. I have lost all the faith in their system now. I have moved out to a different country and the only reason I have not withdrawn my application is that they do not provide refund on withdrawal.

I do not want things in my time frame but atleast they should process the old applications before considering the new ones ( no offence to any one).

Few points for everyone :
1) They are not doing any mercy by giving visas
2) They need people so they invited us.
3) We have paid a good amount for the visa


----------



## kapilarora4

ozairalikhan said:


> Don't worry you will get your grant soon. We are in same boat.
> 
> Just a random thought mostly people getting grant have more then 60 points. Are they processing applications based on points?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


If points were the priority, I would have got the grant by now, but 65 pointers going with it before 70, clearly tells its case to case basis. 

All the best.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kelynrowe2014

Anand23 said:


> Lol :lol:
> you must be wondering how am I typing this then :tongue:


 Speech to text ???


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Day 74

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

gonnabeexpat said:


> Day 74
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




this will be your week! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

Day 135 and still assessment in .....


----------



## deepakjnair

Lodged my Visa on 2nd December( 2016).

CO has been assigned yesterday and she asked for my PTE scores ( Although I had uploaded it seperately) to be send online through Pearson.

Also asked form 80 to be signed again and send along with my wife's ACS assesment.


----------



## tk123

deepakjnair said:


> Lodged my Visa on 2nd December( 2016).
> 
> 
> 
> CO has been assigned yesterday and she asked for my PTE scores ( Although I had uploaded it seperately) to be send online through Pearson.
> 
> 
> 
> Also asked form 80 to be signed again and send along with my wife's ACS assesment.




good luck!!! 

which GSM? Adelaide/Bris?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swathir

Goodness Gracious!

The visas are here. Thrilled about the future now..

DIBP had inboxed the grants around 3.30 IST.

Job code and Timelines:
Primary Applicant (Me): Analyst Programmer (261311)
Hubby: Software Engineer
Total Points: 70 (Note: No points claimed for employment)
Visa Application: 20 Oct
CO contact for PCC : 01 Nov
Responded : 04 Nov
Grant: 15 Dec
IED: 27 Oct 2017 (One year from Health clearance)

Note: In case you are wondering how Genie & I have identical timelines, that's my man who handles the Immitracker. So, don't count twice 

To all of you who traveled along in this journey, thank you for the company. I am sure your destination is next to get off the bandwagon and move ahead in life.

Kindly, PM me for any further support. Will be glad to help.

I sincerely hope and pray your dreams come true soon


----------



## tk123

swathir said:


> Goodness Gracious!
> 
> The visas are here. Thrilled about the future now..
> 
> DIBP had inboxed the grants around 3.30 IST.
> 
> Job code and Timelines:
> Primary Applicant (Me): Analyst Programmer (261311)
> Hubby: Software Engineer
> Total Points: 70 (Note: No points claimed for employment)
> Visa Application: 20 Oct
> CO contact for PCC : 01 Nov
> Responded : 04 Nov
> Grant: 15 Dec
> IED: 27 Oct 2017 (One year from Health clearance)
> 
> Note: In case you are wondering how Genie & I have identical timelines, that's my man who handles the Immitracker. So, don't count twice
> 
> To all of you who traveled along in this journey, thank you for the company. I am sure your destination is next to get off the bandwagon and move ahead in life.
> 
> Kindly, PM me for any further support. Will be glad to help.
> 
> I sincerely hope and pray your dreams come true soon




Congratss and best wishes !!!! 

which office handled your case?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepakjnair

Its Adelaide!



tk123 said:


> good luck!!!
> 
> which GSM? Adelaide/Bris?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roshand79

swathir said:


> Goodness Gracious!
> 
> The visas are here. Thrilled about the future now..
> 
> DIBP had inboxed the grants around 3.30 IST.
> 
> Job code and Timelines:
> Primary Applicant (Me): Analyst Programmer (261311)
> Hubby: Software Engineer
> Total Points: 70 (Note: No points claimed for employment)
> Visa Application: 20 Oct
> CO contact for PCC : 01 Nov
> Responded : 04 Nov
> Grant: 15 Dec
> IED: 27 Oct 2017 (One year from Health clearance)
> 
> Note: In case you are wondering how Genie & I have identical timelines, that's my man who handles the Immitracker. So, don't count twice
> 
> To all of you who traveled along in this journey, thank you for the company. I am sure your destination is next to get off the bandwagon and move ahead in life.
> 
> Kindly, PM me for any further support. Will be glad to help.
> 
> I sincerely hope and pray your dreams come true soon




Congrats Swathi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepakjnair

Congrats Swathi!! And wishing 3 of you a bright future.

I came across your older post where you had suggested the little things we need to enjoy today while being in this country and be prepared for the struggles. 

That really made me to think and definitely would help me live in the present and prepare for the future.




swathir said:


> Goodness Gracious!
> 
> The visas are here. Thrilled about the future now..
> 
> DIBP had inboxed the grants around 3.30 IST.
> 
> Job code and Timelines:
> Primary Applicant (Me): Analyst Programmer (261311)
> Hubby: Software Engineer
> Total Points: 70 (Note: No points claimed for employment)
> Visa Application: 20 Oct
> CO contact for PCC : 01 Nov
> Responded : 04 Nov
> Grant: 15 Dec
> IED: 27 Oct 2017 (One year from Health clearance)
> 
> Note: In case you are wondering how Genie & I have identical timelines, that's my man who handles the Immitracker. So, don't count twice
> 
> To all of you who traveled along in this journey, thank you for the company. I am sure your destination is next to get off the bandwagon and move ahead in life.
> 
> Kindly, PM me for any further support. Will be glad to help.
> 
> I sincerely hope and pray your dreams come true soon


----------



## swathir

tk123 said:


> Congratss and best wishes !!!!
> 
> which office handled your case?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah I missed mentioning that,

01 Nov - CO contact for PCC (Anna -Adelaide)
15 Dec - Grant (Cynthia - Adelaide)

Hope that helps!


----------



## bharathi.ra02

*CO not yet allocated *

I have got 70 points.Lodged the application on 18th July 2016(Uploaded all docs accept PCC and medicals)
Uploaded Change of Circumstances form 1221,Marriage Certificate,Form 80,PCC on Nov 21 2016
Completed medicals on 30th Nov 2016.
1.Havent got the CO assigned.Not sure on what basis are the CO's assigned.How do I go about it.Any suggestions?
2.Has anyone lodged the application in July 2016 and CO not yet assigned?
3.I have added a dependent,how should the payment be made for the dependent?


----------



## tk123

swathir said:


> Oh yeah I missed mentioning that,
> 
> 
> 
> 01 Nov - CO contact for PCC (Anna -Adelaide)
> 
> 15 Dec - Grant (Cynthia - Adelaide)
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!




Somehow Adelaide cases continue to progress more quickly!!  .... 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rohit_99129

sultan_azam said:


> exactly same case as mine, just a minor change, Case officer gave time for medicals but asked to provide pcc
> 
> secondly EoI is freezed the day you received invite, so nothing to worry now



Hi,

I submitted the application w/o Medial Report and PCC. CO contacted me a few days back asking for both these for me and my wife. 

I wrote him back saying my wife cannot go through the medical test until the baby is born. However, i haven't heard back from my CO. Its been close to a week now. 

Do I need to do anything here?


----------



## sultan_azam

rohit_99129 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted the application w/o Medial Report and PCC. CO contacted me a few days back asking for both these for me and my wife.
> 
> I wrote him back saying my wife cannot go through the medical test until the baby is born. However, i haven't heard back from my CO. Its been close to a week now.
> 
> Do I need to do anything here?


have you provided form 1022 stating inability to undergo visa health check due to pregrancy ??

you will also need to provide evidence of pregnancy - report from doctor


----------



## rohit_99129

sultan_azam said:


> have you provided form 1022 stating inability to undergo visa health check due to pregrancy ??
> 
> you will also need to provide evidence of pregnancy - report from doctor



No, I haven't done any of it  I didnt know if I have to provide anything w/o they asking for it.

I just downloaded 1022, It should be filled for my wife? 

And doctor's report should be in some format, or it should just be a hand-written report from the doctor?

Also, When i upload, should I click on 'information provided'?


----------



## sultan_azam

rohit_99129 said:


> No, I haven't done any of it  I didnt know if I have to provide anything w/o they asking for it.
> 
> I just downloaded 1022, It should be filled for my wife?
> 
> And doctor's report should be in some format, or it should just be a hand-written report from the doctor?
> 
> Also, When i upload, should I click on 'information provided'?


fill the form 1022 for wife and upload under her documents list

doctor's report - could be from radiologist or ultrasound report confirming pregnancy, the generic report provided by them(radiologist/USG) along with confirmation letter from gynae will be enough.

you shouldnt press information provided button unless you have provided the originally requested information.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

swathir said:


> Goodness Gracious!
> 
> The visas are here. Thrilled about the future now..
> 
> DIBP had inboxed the grants around 3.30 IST.
> 
> Job code and Timelines:
> Primary Applicant (Me): Analyst Programmer (261311)
> Hubby: Software Engineer
> Total Points: 70 (Note: No points claimed for employment)
> Visa Application: 20 Oct
> CO contact for PCC : 01 Nov
> Responded : 04 Nov
> Grant: 15 Dec
> IED: 27 Oct 2017 (One year from Health clearance)
> 
> Note: In case you are wondering how Genie & I have identical timelines, that's my man who handles the Immitracker. So, don't count twice
> 
> To all of you who traveled along in this journey, thank you for the company. I am sure your destination is next to get off the bandwagon and move ahead in life.
> 
> Kindly, PM me for any further support. Will be glad to help.
> 
> I sincerely hope and pray your dreams come true soon


Congratulations Swati, hope you get a job and settle down soon in au. God speed.


tk123 said:


> Congratss and best wishes !!!!
> 
> which office handled your case?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

immitracker reports 4 grants today


----------



## rohit_99129

sultan_azam said:


> fill the form 1022 for wife and upload under her documents list
> 
> doctor's report - could be from radiologist or ultrasound report confirming pregnancy, the generic report provided by them(radiologist/USG) along with confirmation letter from gynae will be enough.
> 
> you shouldnt press information provided button unless you have provided the originally requested information.


Thanks. One more thing, I am holding up on PCC and health report for both of us. I will prefer to do all this, after the baby is born. So, i will just wait to get the response on my email and I will proceed as instructed by them, right ?


----------



## sultan_azam

rohit_99129 said:


> Thanks. One more thing, I am holding up on PCC and health report for both of us. I will prefer to do all this, after the baby is born. So, i will just wait to get the response on my email and I will proceed as instructed by them, right ?


wait for their response,

in my case CO asked to submit PCC, but didn't said anything about medicals


----------



## tk123

rohit_99129 said:


> Thanks. One more thing, I am holding up on PCC and health report for both of us. I will prefer to do all this, after the baby is born. So, i will just wait to get the response on my email and I will proceed as instructed by them, right ?




i think you are doing the right thing, given the pregnancy, as both these things will impact IED. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ananth.m

Hello all,
A quick question - when additional documents are requested, but have already been uploaded - do we just reply to the email address from which the notification came through and let the CO know? 

Any pointers from your experience would help.

Thanks!


----------



## tk123

ananth.m said:


> Hello all,
> A quick question - when additional documents are requested, but have already been uploaded - do we just reply to the email address from which the notification came through and let the CO know?
> 
> Any pointers from your experience would help.
> 
> Thanks!




replying to the email doesnt help. as it will send you an automated reply which would say that you shouldnt email them for document updates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ananth.m

How do we communicate regarding this then? their website is limited when it comes to info about how to get in touch with them


----------



## tk123

ananth.m said:


> Hello all,
> A quick question - when additional documents are requested, but have already been uploaded - do we just reply to the email address from which the notification came through and let the CO know?
> 
> Any pointers from your experience would help.
> 
> Thanks!




uploading on immiaccount is enough. send an email just in case, CO may access it when he next reviews your case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonjo1234

*189 Visa medicals*

I lodged file on 22nd November. I received medical request 29th November. I am going for medicals tomorrow along with my wife. However my wife is 12 weeks pregnant. I have discussed with local panel physician he is saying that we can go ahead with medicals of my wife. 
As per information collected by me from internet and doctor friends. If done properly, chest x-ray of pregnant women has no risk.

Now i am confuse i really don't want to put my file on hold for 7-8 months?
Shall i go ahead with medicals?
Has any applicant before have gone through medicals during pregnancy or I am the only strange person??

Please guide I am worried??


----------



## Salman2080

jonjo1234 said:


> i lodged file on 22nd November. I received medical request 29th November. I am going for medicals tomorrow along with my wife. However my wife is 12 weeks pregnant. I have discussed with local panel physician he is saying that we can go ahead with medicals of my wife.
> As per information collected by me from internet and doctor friends. If done properly, chest x-ray of pregnant women has no risk.
> 
> Now i am confuse i really don't want to put my file on hold for 7-8 months?
> Shall i go ahead with medicals?
> Has any applicant before have gone through medicals during pregnancy or i am the only strange person??
> 
> Please guide i am worried??



same thing happened to me but i chosen to wait till delivery. Because at 7 month delivery it might have little risk but in your case it pass only 12 weeks, so you need to contact your doctor if she say ok then go ahead, as in my case doctor didnt allow me to undergo chest xray during pregnancy of my wife.

My baby born at 12 october , document submitted and wife medical at 28 october 2016 , then baby added 09 november and ask baby medical, medical uploaded at 18 november now waiting .


----------



## farjaf

Jonjo1234 said:


> I lodged file on 22nd November. I received medical request 29th November. I am going for medicals tomorrow along with my wife. However my wife is 12 weeks pregnant. I have discussed with local panel physician he is saying that we can go ahead with medicals of my wife.
> As per information collected by me from internet and doctor friends. If done properly, chest x-ray of pregnant women has no risk.
> 
> Now i am confuse i really don't want to put my file on hold for 7-8 months?
> Shall i go ahead with medicals?
> Has any applicant before have gone through medicals during pregnancy or I am the only strange person??
> 
> Please guide I am worried??


I would recommend to consult an experienced migration agent.


----------



## Aussieuser

Hope all gets their visas soon..


----------



## misecmisc

swathir said:


> Goodness Gracious!
> 
> The visas are here. Thrilled about the future now..
> 
> DIBP had inboxed the grants around 3.30 IST.
> 
> Job code and Timelines:
> Primary Applicant (Me): Analyst Programmer (261311)
> Hubby: Software Engineer
> Total Points: 70 (Note: No points claimed for employment)
> Visa Application: 20 Oct
> CO contact for PCC : 01 Nov
> Responded : 04 Nov
> Grant: 15 Dec
> IED: 27 Oct 2017 (One year from Health clearance)
> 
> Note: In case you are wondering how Genie & I have identical timelines, that's my man who handles the Immitracker. So, don't count twice
> 
> To all of you who traveled along in this journey, thank you for the company. I am sure your destination is next to get off the bandwagon and move ahead in life.
> 
> Kindly, PM me for any further support. Will be glad to help.
> 
> I sincerely hope and pray your dreams come true soon


Congrats.


----------



## chumashankar

swathir said:


> Goodness Gracious!
> 
> The visas are here. Thrilled about the future now..
> 
> DIBP had inboxed the grants around 3.30 IST.
> 
> Job code and Timelines:
> Primary Applicant (Me): Analyst Programmer (261311)
> Hubby: Software Engineer
> Total Points: 70 (Note: No points claimed for employment)
> Visa Application: 20 Oct
> CO contact for PCC : 01 Nov
> Responded : 04 Nov
> Grant: 15 Dec
> IED: 27 Oct 2017 (One year from Health clearance)
> 
> Note: In case you are wondering how Genie & I have identical timelines, that's my man who handles the Immitracker. So, don't count twice
> 
> To all of you who traveled along in this journey, thank you for the company. I am sure your destination is next to get off the bandwagon and move ahead in life.
> 
> Kindly, PM me for any further support. Will be glad to help.
> 
> I sincerely hope and pray your dreams come true soon


Congratulations !!!


----------



## Aussieuser

Congrats..


----------



## chumashankar

tk123 said:


> Somehow Adelaide cases continue to progress more quickly!!  ....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whats your status buddy?


----------



## tk123

chumashankar said:


> Whats your status buddy?




great to see you!!! long time ... 

i have submitted documents on 1-Dec, now living through the usual day-to-day anxiety and finding pleasure and hope in other's success 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

189 has been seeing a lot of movements in terms of allocation as well as grants.i saw today that Dec applications have been allocated and Co contacted already while I filed on 30th Nov. I uploaded one pending document on 6th Dec. Is that the reason for Co not allocated yet?friends any commets
EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet

EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112 
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet


----------



## uday reddy

Pradeep1998 said:


> 185 days past still Received Status.
> 
> Invitation: 25 May 2016
> Visa launched: 11 June 2016
> Assessment started email - Not Received ???
> CO contact: No contact till date ???
> Doc updated: Front Uploaded All documents
> Employment verification - ??????
> Current Application Status - Received


I'm also on the same boat... (
186 days and counting...


Invitation: 25 May 2016 
Visa launched: 10 June 2016
Assessment started email - Not Received ???
CO contact: No contact till date ???
Doc updated: Front Uploaded All documents 
Employment verification - AHC Call
Current Application Status - Received[/QUOTE]


----------



## gonnabeexpat

uday reddy said:


> I'm also on the same boat... (
> 186 days and counting...
> 
> 
> Invitation: 25 May 2016
> Visa launched: 10 June 2016
> Assessment started email - Not Received ???
> CO contact: No contact till date ???
> Doc updated: Front Uploaded All documents
> Employment verification - AHC Call
> Current Application Status - Received


[/QUOTE]

whats your job code dude?


----------



## krishna_46

vinodn007 said:


> 189 has been seeing a lot of movements in terms of allocation as well as grants.i saw today that Dec applications have been allocated and Co contacted already while I filed on 30th Nov. I uploaded one pending document on 6th Dec. Is that the reason for Co not allocated yet?friends any commets
> EOI SA-190
> Anzco-135112
> SA application-18th August 2016
> SA nomination received-13th October 2016
> Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
> Application Status-Received
> Medical done-10th Dec 2016
> No CO contact yet
> 
> EOI SA-190
> Anzco-135112
> SA application-18th August 2016
> SA nomination received-13th October 2016
> Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
> Application Status-Received
> Medical done-10th Dec 2016
> No CO contact yet


I paid fee on 27-nov, pcc on 6th and meds on 8th. got grant couple of days back.Mine is 189 and different job code (see my signature)

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

uday reddy said:


> I'm also on the same boat... (
> 186 days and counting...
> 
> 
> Invitation: 25 May 2016
> Visa launched: 10 June 2016
> Assessment started email - Not Received ???
> CO contact: No contact till date ???
> Doc updated: Front Uploaded All documents
> Employment verification - AHC Call
> Current Application Status - Received


[/QUOTE]

have u ever called DIBP?


----------



## selvaatec

hi,
does any one here asked for relationship evidence by CO? I guess that is causing delay to my application.

Job code - ICT Business Analyst, 261111
Points - 70 (English-20,Age-30, Educational Qualification-15,partner-5 )
189 Visa invitation- 26 Oct 2016
Visa Lodgement-05-Nov-2016
Co Contact - 15-Nov 2016 (Asked for Indian PCC, Additional proof for relationship)
Documents Submitted - 18 Nov 2016
Status-Assessment in Progress
Grant/2nd CO? - ******


----------



## hello8441

As per immitracker, total 28 people applied in last week of sep2016 (20 to 26 sep)

15 people got their grants.
04 people in CO contacted Status.
05 people in Lodged status.
04 are inactive at immitracker.


Grant rate is 54%.


----------



## aditya_barca

Hi guys, 
Sorry for delay in posting on forum, by gods grace I received the visa grant mail yesterday.
It was quite swift. I appreciate all the help I got from this forum and all the best to you all. 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

aditya_barca said:


> Hi guys,
> Sorry for delay in posting on forum, by gods grace I received the visa grant mail yesterday.
> It was quite swift. I appreciate all the help I got from this forum and all the best to you all.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


congrats Aditya.....


----------



## tk123

aditya_barca said:


> Hi guys,
> Sorry for delay in posting on forum, by gods grace I received the visa grant mail yesterday.
> It was quite swift. I appreciate all the help I got from this forum and all the best to you all.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk




really glad to hear this !!! 

which GSM office??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

The week is coming to an end. Another week of expectations And disappointments

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

gonnabeexpat said:


> The week is coming to an end. Another week of expectations And disappointments
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




tomorrow will be your day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aditya_barca

tk123 said:


> really glad to hear this !!!
> 
> which GSM office??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Sultan and tk.
It was direct grant from GSM Adeleid

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

aditya_barca said:


> Thanks Sultan and tk.
> It was direct grant from GSM Adeleid
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk




every Adelaide grant gives me a little more hope  ... 

--> one less case before they get to mine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

tk123 said:


> every Adelaide grant gives me a little more hope  ...
> 
> *--> one less case before they get to mine *
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that is the spirit..


----------



## aditya_barca

tk123 said:


> every Adelaide grant gives me a little more hope  ...
> 
> --> one less case before they get to mine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope u get it soon. Much depends on documents and layers of verification dibp has to carry out.
The lesser the faster.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

aditya_barca said:


> Thanks Sultan and tk.
> It was direct grant from GSM Adeleid
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


Congratulations dude. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pradeep.cspk

Hello Everyone,

ANZSCO - 261313
EOI - 70 Points
Visa Lodged - 24th November
CO Contact - 4th December
Info Provided - 6th December

The information requested by CO was *about sending a secure copy of the PTE Academic test results through online PTE Academic account*. Since this was not selected during PTE application, provided this info after CO contacted me. 
Has anyone been requested the same info and also generally how long will it take for CO to come back?
Any info would be helpful.


----------



## tikki2282

gonnabeexpat said:


> The week is coming to an end. Another week of expectations And disappointments
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Same here dude.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tk123 said:


> tomorrow will be your day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the consoling words, what i wouldn't give to make that statement come true


----------



## sherif22879

Can anyone advise how many years ACS will deduct in case my Bachelor degree is assessed as an associate degree?

Will they consider my Master degree in case my Bachelor degree is assessed as an associate degree or not ?

Please advise as this will impact on the whole process for me and I need to re-think again on how to gain more points.


----------



## Neyogasgas

pradeep.cspk said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313
> EOI - 70 Points
> Visa Lodged - 24th November
> CO Contact - 4th December
> Info Provided - 6th December
> 
> The information requested by CO was *about sending a secure copy of the PTE Academic test results through online PTE Academic account*. Since this was not selected during PTE application, provided this info after CO contacted me.
> Has anyone been requested the same info and also generally how long will it take for CO to come back?
> Any info would be helpful.



I had the same issue. Took about a week plus before he requested for another (with respect to further chest x ray and other tests). Be optimistic brother. The golden mail will hit you soon!


----------



## dakshch

kapilarora4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Do you(or any expert in this forum) can suggest what could be the possible reason for such huge dealy. I know it doesn't make any sense but given that its happening, are there any guesses of what can cause this(job code, documents , ignorance ??)
> 
> And are there any ways to tackle such situation , like follwoup etc.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> ***** Please do update Immitracker, It does a lot of help to your fellow aspirants.Won't take more than 5 minutes.*****
> 
> 
> 
> 261311(Analyst Programmer) - ACS assessment for me and wife +ve.
> 
> Timeline
> 
> ----------
> 
> 10-SEP-2016 - EOI submitted with 70 points(30+15+10+10+5-partner)
> 
> 14-Sep-2016 - +ve response
> 
> 20-Oct-2016 Visa Lodge(with All docs + PCC + medical)
> 
> 03-Nov-2016 First CO contact(Adelaide)
> 
> Required - UK PCC correction,HR letter,Birth certificate of son
> 
> Provided - UK PCC correction, No HR as per company policy instead provided
> 
> (HR email, payslips, joining letter, PF statement, Bank statement 8 years(random months), For 16 last 5 years.
> 
> Grant/2nd CO contact - Waiting




In my opinion its just how DIBP operates these days. Earlier applications were processed in a linear way, who applied first got processed first. 
Now some people get a grant in fee weeks, some un few months and some really lucky ones wait for over an year.

If u follow other threads you'll see that there are people waiting for grants since August of last year. For some of those, they have had no CO contact, no further documents requested, nothing.

Now i read in some thread that DIBP plans to stop new ICT invitations and focus on clearing the backlogs, but that is an unconfirmed report.

People say that it might be due to external checks and security checks and stuff, but even with all that it shouldn't take more than a year, especially when DIBP says there processing times are 3 months.


----------



## SHILPA PETER

Hi 

Try this link to calculate the points. Hope this helps. 
Disclaimer: Not sure if this is totally right,but this link tallied with our calculations.
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/points

Regards
Shilpa


----------



## dakshch

farjaf said:


> Has anyone recently called DIBP for update on application?




Yupp called them up on Tuesday... And guess what the reply was ??


----------



## dakshch

gonnabeexpat said:


> What the hell 4 grants reported in immitracker today and all of them have applied on last week of November. even people who got grant here have applied in the last week of november. are they even processing older application? this is making me very angry :yuck: :rant:




Nope. 
They burnt all the older applications for heat in the winters. The applications on there computer systems were also deleted from the databases. Older applicants have been forgotten and they just focus on new ones now. 
They know we are helpless and can't do anything but wait so why bother. 

Cheers mate and keep waiting.

1 year and 9 days of waiting for me....


----------



## Neyogasgas

dakshch said:


> Yupp called them up on Tuesday... And guess what the reply was ??


Please tell us what their response was..


----------



## dakshch

SHILPA PETER said:


> Thank you...the 20 day wait was nail biting!!




In 379 days of waiting we have bit our whole hand off.

Congratulations by the way


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dakshch said:


> Nope.
> They burnt all the older applications for heat in the winters. The applications on there computer systems were also deleted from the databases. Older applicants have been forgotten and they just focus on new ones now.
> They know we are helpless and can't do anything but wait so why bother.
> 
> Cheers mate and keep waiting.
> 
> 1 year and 9 days of waiting for me....


    

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## roshand79

gonnabeexpat said:


> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




This whole visa process has been mixed emotions.

Everyday awaiting grant and then coming back to forum to view status updates of people received/awaiting grants. 

Sometimes feels as similar as reading funny comments on facebook


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

roshand79 said:


> This whole visa process has been mixed emotions.
> 
> Everyday awaiting grant and then coming back to forum to view status updates of people received/awaiting grants.
> 
> Sometimes feels as similar as reading funny comments on facebook
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One man's misery is another man's pop corn  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## roshand79

gonnabeexpat said:


> One man's misery is another man's pop corn
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Don't be miserable dear!! I'm sure you are not jobless too. Live life to the fullest till we move there. Just a preparation from god for us so we are prepared for any sort of rough start.

But on a feedback note, Dibp should consider email update to their client at least every 1 month for those waiting in the queue as to where their application stands in the queue. So those who are anxious may have a life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tikki2282 said:


> Same here dude.


Any updates on your app dude?


----------



## ozairalikhan

By the grace of Allah today I received grant for my self, my wife & my daughter.

Thank you everyone for sharing so much. All this information helped me a lot in preparation of my documents.

Prayers & wishes for everyone waiting for golden email.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

ozairalikhan said:


> By the grace of Allah today I received grant for my self, my wife & my daughter.
> 
> Thank you everyone for sharing so much. All this information helped me a lot in preparation of my documents.
> 
> Prayers & wishes for everyone waiting for golden email.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Congratulations. .can you please share your timeliness 

EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112 
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ozairalikhan said:


> By the grace of Allah today I received grant for my self, my wife & my daughter.
> 
> Thank you everyone for sharing so much. All this information helped me a lot in preparation of my documents.
> 
> Prayers & wishes for everyone waiting for golden email.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Please share your timelines, All the best for your future. Congratulations


----------



## ozairalikhan

vinodn007 said:


> Congratulations. .can you please share your timeliness
> 
> EOI SA-190
> Anzco-135112
> SA application-18th August 2016
> SA nomination received-13th October 2016
> Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
> Application Status-Received
> Medical done-10th Dec 2016
> No CO contact yet


ANZSCO 263312
EA Applied: 16th May 2016
EA Response: 2nd June 2016

EOI Applied: 24th July 2016
Invitation Received: 3rd Aug 2016

Visa Application: 3rd Sep 2016
CO Allocated: 17th Sep 2016
PCC Submitted: 5th Oct 2016
Grant: 15th Dec 2016 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

ozairalikhan said:


> ANZSCO 263312
> EA Applied: 16th May 2016
> EA Response: 2nd June 2016
> 
> EOI Applied: 24th July 2016
> Invitation Received: 3rd Aug 2016
> 
> Visa Application: 3rd Sep 2016
> CO Allocated: 17th Sep 2016
> PCC Submitted: 5th Oct 2016
> Grant: 15th Dec 2016
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Thank you for sharing the details.good luck with your next steps and journey


Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

gonnabeexpat said:


> Any updates on your app dude?




No updates Bro


----------



## hello8441

ozairalikhan said:


> By the grace of Allah today I received grant for my self, my wife & my daughter.
> 
> Thank you everyone for sharing so much. All this information helped me a lot in preparation of my documents.
> 
> Prayers & wishes for everyone waiting for golden email.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Many many heartiest congrats Ozair.

All the best for your futures plans ahead.


----------



## sultan_azam

ozairalikhan said:


> By the grace of Allah today I received grant for my self, my wife & my daughter.
> 
> Thank you everyone for sharing so much. All this information helped me a lot in preparation of my documents.
> 
> Prayers & wishes for everyone waiting for golden email.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


congratulations....


----------



## dakshch

Neyogasgas said:


> Please tell us what their response was..




Plz be patient and wait. If we need anything from u we will contact you.
Your application is under processing.


Same reply since last 1 year


----------



## Neyogasgas

dakshch said:


> Plz be patient and wait. If we need anything from u we will contact you.
> Your application is under processing.
> 
> 
> Same reply since last 1 year


Whaaaaaaaaat!!? That's not fair 

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk


----------



## alij382

Today marks the 91st day since visa application. I truly do not understand how they process things, as I thought my case was pretty streamlined. No employment points, onshore, and uploaded everything including all forms, PCCs, and meds on day of lodgement. When request for more information came through asking for an upload of all pages of passport, I did it and uploaded literally 3 hours after their contact on the 30th Sep. Nothing yet.

I am thinking of inquiring by their email since now it has been just over 3 months, which is their standard service processing time for complete applications. 

My processing team is Brisbane. This is quite frustrating.


----------



## SanBil

I ve recieved my EOI under subclass 189. I've made a blunder in my case, I somehow wrote wrong destinations in my ACS form, with correct ANZSCO code and correct job descriptions.

Those incorrect designation names also reflect in my EOI.

1) wrote support Engineer as Network Engineer
2) Network Engineer as System and Networks Engineer

Please help how should I tackle it now.

Regards,


----------



## farjaf

alij382 said:


> Today marks the 91st day since visa application. I truly do not understand how they process things, as I thought my case was pretty streamlined. No employment points, onshore, and uploaded everything including all forms, PCCs, and meds on day of lodgement. When request for more information came through asking for an upload of all pages of passport, I did it and uploaded literally 3 hours after their contact on the 30th Sep. Nothing yet.
> 
> I am thinking of inquiring by their email since now it has been just over 3 months, which is their standard service processing time for complete applications.
> 
> My processing team is Brisbane. This is quite frustrating.


Same thing here mate ...


----------



## mmudassir

Just wanted to know the process, after you update application with the document do we need to send an email and let them know about the update or just update the application with the document and keep waiting for them to contact. It's weird in my case CO has contacted through email asking for a document, but the status still shows Received. Please can anyone comment, if you guys have come across situation like this.


----------



## dakshch

Neyogasgas said:


> Whaaaaaaaaat!!? That's not fair
> 
> Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk




Yupp... thats the only reply everyone who has ever called them received.

They are parrots who speak just this. Never have they said anything more or different.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Week 10 over

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Another week of disappointment

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pag

Received direct grant.
Processed by GSM Brisbane.


----------



## destinedtobe

Anyone who received direct grant who claimed for partner skills?


----------



## sultan_azam

pag said:


> Received direct grant.
> Processed by GSM Brisbane.


congratulations pag


----------



## andreyx108b

dakshch said:


> Yupp... thats the only reply everyone who has ever called them received.
> 
> They are parrots who speak just this. Never have they said anything more or different.




I really hope that they will stop allowing applicants to call - some applicants have no respect for the job done by DIBP. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

gonnabeexpat said:


> I think you mistook me for some one else  . Iam anything but patient :smash:


You are right.  

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Grant:XXX


----------



## misecmisc

aditya_barca said:


> Hi guys,
> Sorry for delay in posting on forum, by gods grace I received the visa grant mail yesterday.
> It was quite swift. I appreciate all the help I got from this forum and all the best to you all.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


Congrats.


----------



## misecmisc

dakshch said:


> Nope.
> They burnt all the older applications for heat in the winters. The applications on there computer systems were also deleted from the databases. Older applicants have been forgotten and they just focus on new ones now.
> They know we are helpless and can't do anything but wait so why bother.
> 
> Cheers mate and keep waiting.
> 
> 1 year and 9 days of waiting for me....


Wow friend, how come you have so much patience? I cannot wait that long as I am very impatient. The max I can give time to DIBP to send invite is 2 months, otherwise its Aus' loss for not inviting.
May all achieve their desired goals.


----------



## misecmisc

ozairalikhan said:


> By the grace of Allah today I received grant for my self, my wife & my daughter.
> 
> Thank you everyone for sharing so much. All this information helped me a lot in preparation of my documents.
> 
> Prayers & wishes for everyone waiting for golden email.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Congrats.


----------



## misecmisc

pag said:


> Received direct grant.
> Processed by GSM Brisbane.


Congrats.


----------



## mebond007

*cannot attach local police clearance certificate*

hi

I am trying to attach US local police clearance certificate but I do not see any attach button against "Character, Evidence of"

I remember 2 weeks ago, when I attached other PCCs, it was there.

Any ideas?
Is it a bug?


----------



## mebond007

I do see "Attach" link against already attached PCCs but that does not help...

Ideally there should be an "Attach" link against "Character, Evidence of".


----------



## tk123

mebond007 said:


> hi
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to attach US local police clearance certificate but I do not see any attach button against "Character, Evidence of"
> 
> 
> 
> I remember 2 weeks ago, when I attached other PCCs, it was there.
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Is it a bug?




you need to attach all documents together. you should be able to see Attach button against one of the PCCs you loaded earlier. Else load using Attach Document button at the bottom.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikram82

So, i think this question should be very common and might have been asked before.. but till what time IST hours I can check my immiaccount for any status change  . I mean when does DIBP stop working everyday..in IST hours. 

thanks
Bikram


----------



## navdeepsingh

bikram82 said:


> So, i think this question should be very common and might have been asked before.. but till what time IST hours I can check my immiaccount for any status change  . I mean when does DIBP stop working everyday..in IST hours.
> 
> thanks
> Bikram


That's somewhere around 6 in the evening 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mebond007

tk123 said:


> you need to attach all documents together. you should be able to see Attach button against one of the PCCs you loaded earlier. Else load using Attach Document button at the bottom.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hi

If I do that, I cannot change the Document type...e.g. I have added FBI clearance and If I try to add using the "Attach" link against it the document Type will remain as FBI clearance.
Since I am attaching the local police clearance, its not the same as FBI clearance.

So, I guess the only option is to use the button at the bottom....It does have "Character, Evidence of".

Thanks.

One more question though...where do (which category) I attach Form 1193?
I don;t see any option even in the bottom button.


----------



## andreyx108b

alij382 said:


> Today marks the 91st day since visa application. I truly do not understand how they process things, as I thought my case was pretty streamlined. No employment points, onshore, and uploaded everything including all forms, PCCs, and meds on day of lodgement. When request for more information came through asking for an upload of all pages of passport, I did it and uploaded literally 3 hours after their contact on the 30th Sep. Nothing yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking of inquiring by their email since now it has been just over 3 months, which is their standard service processing time for complete applications.
> 
> 
> 
> My processing team is Brisbane. This is quite frustrating.




It depends on the Specific CO and his/her workload  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bikram82

navdeepsingh said:


> That's somewhere around 6 in the evening
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Wow!!! you mean they work till 11 pm !! man thats cool. respect!! 

or did you mean 6 PM Oz time! that mean around 1 PM here in India. 

Ta
Bikram


----------



## tk123

mebond007 said:


> hi
> 
> 
> 
> If I do that, I cannot change the Document type...e.g. I have added FBI clearance and If I try to add using the "Attach" link against it the document Type will remain as FBI clearance.
> 
> Since I am attaching the local police clearance, its not the same as FBI clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I guess the only option is to use the button at the bottom....It does have "Character, Evidence of".
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> One more question though...where do (which category) I attach Form 1193?
> 
> I don;t see any option even in the bottom button.




for any document where you dont see an option, choose No Document and upload it. I did the same for one of the documents i had -- based on the response I received from DIBP technical team. if you are still not clear, google "DIBP Technical team" and write to them, they will likely answer within a couple of hours.

Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsingh006

I have been waiting since last 7 months.
Visa lodgement date - 4th June./65 points with all the required documents
Got a GSM Allocation mail on 16th August, but did not hear back anything after that.
Then again a mail on 22nd October saying though there is delay, they are still working on it.

Can you give me the DIBP no to call?


----------



## uday reddy

whats your job code dude?[/QUOTE]
Job Code: 233211


----------



## tk123

bikram82 said:


> So, i think this question should be very common and might have been asked before.. but till what time IST hours I can check my immiaccount for any status change  . I mean when does DIBP stop working everyday..in IST hours.
> 
> thanks
> Bikram




stop checking. it will come over email when it does  

good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uday reddy

have u ever called DIBP?[/QUOTE]

No....
Does Calling DIBP help??


----------



## destinedtobe

bikram82 said:


> Wow!!! you mean they work till 11 pm !! man thats cool. respect!!
> 
> or did you mean 6 PM Oz time! that mean around 1 PM here in India.
> 
> Ta
> Bikram


I think I saw someone with a signature of 4 Dec as date granted. It's a Sunday! They're doubling their time.


----------



## gsingh006

261312


----------



## uday reddy

dakshch said:


> Yupp called them up on Tuesday... And guess what the reply was ??


What was their reply....!!!
Please share....so that we can try calling for updates??


----------



## bikram82

tk123 said:


> stop checking. it will come over email when it does
> 
> good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Good Suggestion! but my case has been done by an agent and its their email that the news would come. So, i would want to see the letter myself before the agent tells me, hence I log in to check... and i think you did check regularly as well...now you are tired of checking :smash: But i still am not tired... will continue for a couple of more days maybe...before I resort to your suggestion


----------



## gsingh006

*When does status change from Received to Assessment in progress?*

When does status change from Received to Assessment in progress?
Is after GSM Allocation or after a CO asks for information?

Visa Lodgement Date - 4th June 2016 with 65 points
Skill -261312
GSM Allocation Mail -16th aug
Mail saying delay in processing -22nd OCt
Status -Received
No contact from CO on any missing document/more info


----------



## vinodn007

Only if Co asks for information.


gsingh006 said:


> When does status change from Received to Assessment in progress?
> Is after GSM Allocation or after a CO asks for information?
> 
> Visa Lodgement Date - 4th June 2016 with 65 points
> Skill -261312
> GSM Allocation Mail -16th aug
> Mail saying delay in processing -22nd OCt
> Status -Received
> No contact from CO on any missing document/more info



EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112 
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet


----------



## Manan008

Day 80.
Application still in received status.
The worse that could happen was that i involved HR in this process cause of fear of employment verification. Now they are reluctant to promote me and giving me a good pay raise cause they think i will leave.
And there is no sign of grant....
And i cant even the see the pak aus test series. </3


----------



## Manan008

And where is my pal goonaaaa beeee expat. Havent seen him around for a while.


----------



## Manan008

farjaf said:


> Does anyone know why I still get this message in immi account? Its under provide character assessment. 80 & 1221 front loaded a while ago
> 
> Based on the information provided in this application, the department requires this applicant to provide further information by completing a Form 1221.


I got it but it was removed i guess around the 40th day...


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> Day 80.
> Application still in received status.
> The worse that could happen was that i involved HR in this process cause of fear of employment verification. Now they are reluctant to promote me and giving me a good pay raise cause they think i will leave.
> And there is no sign of grant....
> And i cant even the see the pak aus test series. </3


Iam right on your heels bro. Day 76.      . I haven't shaved for past two weeks  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorasi

Day 95

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## holdon

Dear Members,,,

I was partying hard that I forgot to inform that I received my Grant Letter aka Golden Email yesterday 15th December after a long wait of 229 days. I clicked on email to see if there are new messages and BAMMMMM... there it was IMMI GRANT NOTIFICATION. I used to search this forum for every possible advice/suggestions to convince myself that my application is being actively processed. BUT trust me 230 days is a LONGGGGG WAIT. I wish everyone a speedy grant especially those waiting over 90+ days. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## BHPS

holdon said:


> Dear Members,,,
> 
> I was partying hard that I forgot to inform that I received my Grant Letter aka Golden Email yesterday 15th December after a long wait of 229 days. I clicked on email to see if there are new messages and BAMMMMM... there it was IMMI GRANT NOTIFICATION. I used to search this forum for every possible advice/suggestions to convince myself that my application is being actively processed. BUT trust me 230 days is a LONGGGGG WAIT. I wish everyone a speedy grant especially those waiting over 90+ days. GOOD LUCK!


Thats super holdon, Congratulations and wish you a great journey ahead.


----------



## Neyogasgas

holdon said:


> Dear Members,,,
> 
> I was partying hard that I forgot to inform that I received my Grant Letter aka Golden Email yesterday 15th December after a long wait of 229 days. I clicked on email to see if there are new messages and BAMMMMM... there it was IMMI GRANT NOTIFICATION. I used to search this forum for every possible advice/suggestions to convince myself that my application is being actively processed. BUT trust me 230 days is a LONGGGGG WAIT. I wish everyone a speedy grant especially those waiting over 90+ days. GOOD LUCK!


Congrats brother. 

May i ask what the mail subject looks like? Does it come via [email protected] or through some special mail. What does the subject carry?


----------



## BHPS

Neyogasgas said:


> Congrats brother.
> 
> May i ask what the mail subject looks like? Does it come via [email protected] or through some special mail. What does the subject carry?




Its with subject :- 
Case Number -file number - Surname, FirstName - IMMI Grant Notification

It come from:-
[email protected]

That's the format of Golden Mail ,wish you get it soon.
Thanks


----------



## Gullu_butt

holdon said:


> Dear Members,,,
> 
> I was partying hard that I forgot to inform that I received my Grant Letter aka Golden Email yesterday 15th December after a long wait of 229 days. I clicked on email to see if there are new messages and BAMMMMM... there it was IMMI GRANT NOTIFICATION. I used to search this forum for every possible advice/suggestions to convince myself that my application is being actively processed. BUT trust me 230 days is a LONGGGGG WAIT. I wish everyone a speedy grant especially those waiting over 90+ days. GOOD LUCK!



Congratz man. So happy to see ur grant as it gives hope to people like us who r waiting for a v long time.


----------



## bikram82

holdon said:


> Dear Members,,,
> 
> I was partying hard that I forgot to inform that I received my Grant Letter aka Golden Email yesterday 15th December after a long wait of 229 days. I clicked on email to see if there are new messages and BAMMMMM... there it was IMMI GRANT NOTIFICATION. I used to search this forum for every possible advice/suggestions to convince myself that my application is being actively processed. BUT trust me 230 days is a LONGGGGG WAIT. I wish everyone a speedy grant especially those waiting over 90+ days. GOOD LUCK!


COngrats HoldOn!! you really held on to your patience! good luck for the next step!!


----------



## misecmisc

holdon said:


> Dear Members,,,
> 
> I was partying hard that I forgot to inform that I received my Grant Letter aka Golden Email yesterday 15th December after a long wait of 229 days. I clicked on email to see if there are new messages and BAMMMMM... there it was IMMI GRANT NOTIFICATION. I used to search this forum for every possible advice/suggestions to convince myself that my application is being actively processed. BUT trust me 230 days is a LONGGGGG WAIT. I wish everyone a speedy grant especially those waiting over 90+ days. GOOD LUCK!


Congrats.


----------



## misecmisc

BHPS said:


> Its with subject :-
> Case Number -file number - Surname, FirstName - IMMI Grant Notification
> 
> It come from:-
> [email protected]
> 
> That's the format of Golden Mail ,wish you get it soon.
> Thanks


And what sentences does this Grant email's body contains, in general? Are the visa grants contained as separate PDF file attachments for each applicant and each dependent?

A silly question, but still asking - Does the word 'Grant' itself means that 'the visa has been given' - or - is the word 'Grant', as a term, used in some other contexts too in this complete 189 visa application process? Any information here, please. Thanks.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> And where is my pal goonaaaa beeee expat. Havent seen him around for a while.


Dude i have been posting here for on a daily basis bitching about not getting a decision . In fact you are the who was missing in action :fish:


----------



## kapilarora4

*congratulation, don't forget the immitracker *



holdon said:


> Dear Members,,,
> 
> I was partying hard that I forgot to inform that I received my Grant Letter aka Golden Email yesterday 15th December after a long wait of 229 days. I clicked on email to see if there are new messages and BAMMMMM... there it was IMMI GRANT NOTIFICATION. I used to search this forum for every possible advice/suggestions to convince myself that my application is being actively processed. BUT trust me 230 days is a LONGGGGG WAIT. I wish everyone a speedy grant especially those waiting over 90+ days. GOOD LUCK!



congrats mate, you deserve to party hard and delay news by a day when yourself waited so long.

Please don't forget to update the immitracker , your update is most significant to give a positive picture to statisticians. 

All the best for future endeavors. eace:


----------



## sultan_azam

holdon said:


> Dear Members,,,
> 
> I was partying hard that I forgot to inform that I received my Grant Letter aka Golden Email yesterday 15th December after a long wait of 229 days. I clicked on email to see if there are new messages and BAMMMMM... there it was IMMI GRANT NOTIFICATION. I used to search this forum for every possible advice/suggestions to convince myself that my application is being actively processed. BUT trust me 230 days is a LONGGGGG WAIT. I wish everyone a speedy grant especially those waiting over 90+ days. GOOD LUCK!


congratulations.. all the best


----------



## BHPS

misecmisc said:


> And what sentences does this Grant email's body contains, in general? Are the visa grants contained as separate PDF file attachments for each applicant and each dependent?
> 
> A silly question, but still asking - Does the word 'Grant' itself means that 'the visa has been given' - or - is the word 'Grant', as a term, used in some other contexts too in this complete 189 visa application process? Any information here, please. Thanks.



Email body is :- 

This email regarding your application is automatically generated.
As this email is an automated notification we are unable to receive replies. Do not respond to this email address.
Dear XXX,
Please see the attached information.
Yours sincerely
Department of Immigration and Border Protection


Rest is attachment (pdf)with your personal details . 

That's not silly question i would say that's the honest desperation we all face in our Visa process flow and i would say its actual word GRANT meaning grant itself i.e Visa has been granted and you got success in your application i.e your dream came true.

Its written in the pdf as well. I wish everyone of you to see these letters soon.

Thanks


----------



## Maverick_VJ

BHPS said:


> Email body is :-
> 
> This email regarding your application is automatically generated.
> As this email is an automated notification we are unable to receive replies. Do not respond to this email address.
> Dear XXX,
> Please see the attached information.
> Yours sincerely
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> 
> Rest is attachment (pdf)with your personal details .
> 
> That's not silly question i would say that's the honest desperation we all face in our Visa process flow and i would say its actual word GRANT meaning grant itself i.e Visa has been granted and you got success in your application i.e your dream came true.
> 
> Its written in the pdf as well. I wish everyone of you to see these letters soon.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations buddy and your case is an example of patience paying off with its due credit. Wishing you all the very best in your OZ endeavors.

For all the others waiting, all the very best (including me). 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

holdon said:


> Dear Members,,,
> 
> I was partying hard that I forgot to inform that I received my Grant Letter aka Golden Email yesterday 15th December after a long wait of 229 days. I clicked on email to see if there are new messages and BAMMMMM... there it was IMMI GRANT NOTIFICATION. I used to search this forum for every possible advice/suggestions to convince myself that my application is being actively processed. BUT trust me 230 days is a LONGGGGG WAIT. I wish everyone a speedy grant especially those waiting over 90+ days. GOOD LUCK!


Congrats mate!


----------



## Filtashkent

Hey guys, I'm wondering if I'm required to upload any Health exam check related documents? I've got health clearance, however I still can see Health, Evidence of...marked yellow/recommended to upload.

My point is that whether applications are required to upload anything (form 815 etc.) or panel physician normally to that themselves.


----------



## sultan_azam

Filtashkent said:


> Hey guys, I'm wondering if I'm required to upload any Health exam check related documents? I've got health clearance, however I still can see Health, Evidence of...marked yellow/recommended to upload.
> 
> My point is that whether applications are required to upload anything (form 815 etc.) or panel physician normally to that themselves.


your heath checks seems to be clear.... 

nothing more required


----------



## dakshch

andreyx108b said:


> I really hope that they will stop allowing applicants to call - some applicants have no respect for the job done by DIBP.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk




Yeah right.
It's anyways useless for people who have already applied and want to know the status.


----------



## tk123

immiTracker grants on 16-Dec

-> Brisbane busy working, finally picking up speed
-> Adelaide having End of Year Christmas Party 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m.nave

Hi guys, Confusion a little bit...

1) Is the occupational ceilings apply only to 189 visas? and from which quota they invite for state sponsor (NSW etc) and employer-sponsored?

2) If someone is applying from offshore, what visa that covers? and has any impact on skilled occupational ceiling?

Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

For 21 Dec round, 5 more days to go for the next 189 EOI invitation round. May all those applying for 2613 job codes get their 189 EOI invites on 21 Dec, so that all backlog for 2613 for 189 EOI invitation application gets cleared. So that next year, the rounds may have only applications, which are applied next year or may be the last 10 days of 2016 and next year applications.
May all job codes get their 189 EOI invites on 21 Dec.
May all achieve their desired goals.


----------



## Kaki586

*Grant!!!*

Hi All,

Got my grant letter yesterday
I have been a silent follower of the forum, thanks a ton to all the members for sharing their experiences and helping everyone.
This forum has really helped me for all my queries.

Thank you and All the very best to everyone...!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
09/05/2016 - ACS Positive result (261111- ICT Business Analyst)
10/05/2016 - EOI Submitted with 65 points 
12/10/2016 - Invited 
25/10/2016 - Visa Lodged
15/11/2016 - First CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - PCC, Health Certificate 
29/11/2016 - Uploaded all the additional docs
16/12/2016 - Grant


----------



## misecmisc

Kaki586 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant letter yesterday
> I have been a silent follower of the forum, thanks a ton to all the members for sharing their experiences and helping everyone.
> This forum has really helped me for all my queries.
> 
> Thank you and All the very best to everyone...!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 09/05/2016 - ACS Positive result (261111- ICT Business Analyst)
> 10/05/2016 - EOI Submitted with 65 points
> 12/10/2016 - Invited
> 25/10/2016 - Visa Lodged
> 15/11/2016 - First CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - PCC, Health Certificate
> 29/11/2016 - Uploaded all the additional docs
> 16/12/2016 - Grant


Congrats.


----------



## tk123

Kaki586 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Got my grant letter yesterday
> 
> I have been a silent follower of the forum, thanks a ton to all the members for sharing their experiences and helping everyone.
> 
> This forum has really helped me for all my queries.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and All the very best to everyone...!
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 09/05/2016 - ACS Positive result (261111- ICT Business Analyst)
> 
> 10/05/2016 - EOI Submitted with 65 points
> 
> 12/10/2016 - Invited
> 
> 25/10/2016 - Visa Lodged
> 
> 15/11/2016 - First CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - PCC, Health Certificate
> 
> 29/11/2016 - Uploaded all the additional docs
> 
> 16/12/2016 - Grant




your timeline is just like mine. Lets hope I also hear the good news soon. 

Best of luck with the next phase ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

tk123 said:


> your timeline is just like mine. Lets hope I also hear the good news soon.
> 
> Best of luck with the next phase ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the best to you. May you achieve your desired goals.


----------



## kapilarora4

Hi,

Any one noticed this on Immitracker?

The applications who responded to CO before last week of november are not getting processed, however the application in last week or november or early december are getting through(not all though). This is really weird and plugs me off from all the statistical guesses I was making. 

Any one who responded to CO around 10-Nov to 20 Nov and got to grant, please ?


----------



## kapilarora4

*Not the entire story*



misecmisc said:


> For 21 Dec round, 5 more days to go for the next 189 EOI invitation round. May all those applying for 2613 job codes get their 189 EOI invites on 21 Dec, so that all backlog for 2613 for 189 EOI invitation application gets cleared. So that next year, the rounds may have only applications, which are applied next year or may be the last 10 days of 2016 and next year applications.
> May all job codes get their 189 EOI invites on 21 Dec.
> May all achieve their desired goals.


Hi,

good observation, but what I have seen is that softies got invite in the second half of year 2016 even though many softies were still waiting for the grant. Examples are here on the expatforum who still waiting for Golden Email in this category from early 2016.

Best of luck.


----------



## sultan_azam

Kaki586 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant letter yesterday
> I have been a silent follower of the forum, thanks a ton to all the members for sharing their experiences and helping everyone.
> This forum has really helped me for all my queries.
> 
> Thank you and All the very best to everyone...!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 09/05/2016 - ACS Positive result (261111- ICT Business Analyst)
> 10/05/2016 - EOI Submitted with 65 points
> 12/10/2016 - Invited
> 25/10/2016 - Visa Lodged
> 15/11/2016 - First CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - PCC, Health Certificate
> 29/11/2016 - Uploaded all the additional docs
> 16/12/2016 - Grant


Congratulations


----------



## Sithi

With the grace of Allah, We received our grant yesterday (Myself, my husband and two kids.

261312 - Developer programmer


06/07/2016 - Invited 
15/07/2016 - Visa Lodged
03/08/2016 - First CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - PCC, form 1221
10/08/2016 - Uploaded all the additional docs
16/12/2016 - Grant


----------



## sultan_azam

Sithi said:


> With the grace of Allah, We received our grant yesterday (Myself, my husband and two kids.
> 
> 261312 - Developer programmer
> 
> 
> 06/07/2016 - Invited
> 15/07/2016 - Visa Lodged
> 03/08/2016 - First CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - PCC, form 1221
> 10/08/2016 - Uploaded all the additional docs
> 16/12/2016 - Grant


Congratulations Sithi


----------



## tk123

Sithi said:


> With the grace of Allah, We received our grant yesterday (Myself, my husband and two kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 261312 - Developer programmer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 06/07/2016 - Invited
> 
> 15/07/2016 - Visa Lodged
> 
> 03/08/2016 - First CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - PCC, form 1221
> 
> 10/08/2016 - Uploaded all the additional docs
> 
> 16/12/2016 - Grant




Congratzz Sithi .... thats quite a long waiting time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samgee002

*DIBP number*

Hello Daksch,

I understand what u are going thru, I am in the same boat as you though I applied in February, same occupation but nothing from DIBP since March 2016.

Can you please provide with with complete number you called DIBP on? 

Thank you.



dakshch said:


> Yupp... thats the only reply everyone who has ever called them received.
> 
> They are parrots who speak just this. Never have they said anything more or different.


----------



## Talal.da87

Hi Guys,

I want your help please for my case which is 189 VISA... Co first contacted me in the 18th of OCT 2016 and requested additional documents but the strange thing was that she asked English evidence for my daughter who is only 1,5 years old and she didn't request English evidence for my wife, so i replied back to her e-mail through the Adelaide email group (CO Name is ANNA), however i uploaded all the other needed documents such as 1221, Health examination and IELTS for my wife on the 13 of NOV 2016, and throughout this whole period i have never heard from the CO which is a bit strange.

I uploaded the documents by clicking the Information Provided button in the IMMI page, and now the status of my application is Assessment in progress.

I wonder if what i did was enough because in the attached document from the CO describing the details of the additional information it was mentioned to reply by writing.

I need your experience to tell me if everything is going normal, or if i need to contact the Immigration department or if have to do any other thing.

Waiting for your suggestions ))
Thanks in advance


----------



## sultan_azam

Talal.da87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I want your help please for my case which is 189 VISA... Co first contacted me in the 18th of OCT 2016 and requested additional documents but the strange thing was that she asked English evidence for my daughter who is only 1,5 years old and she didn't request English evidence for my wife, so i replied back to her e-mail through the Adelaide email group (CO Name is ANNA), however i uploaded all the other needed documents such as 1221, Health examination and IELTS for my wife on the 13 of NOV 2016, and throughout this whole period i have never heard from the CO which is a bit strange.
> 
> I uploaded the documents by clicking the Information Provided button in the IMMI page, and now the status of my application is Assessment in progress.
> 
> I wonder if what i did was enough because in the attached document from the CO describing the details of the additional information it was mentioned to reply by writing.
> 
> I need your experience to tell me if everything is going normal, or if i need to contact the Immigration department or if have to do any other thing.
> 
> Waiting for your suggestions ))
> Thanks in advance



what you did is enough, now wait for their response.


----------



## misecmisc

Sithi said:


> With the grace of Allah, We received our grant yesterday (Myself, my husband and two kids.
> 
> 261312 - Developer programmer
> 
> 
> 06/07/2016 - Invited
> 15/07/2016 - Visa Lodged
> 03/08/2016 - First CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - PCC, form 1221
> 10/08/2016 - Uploaded all the additional docs
> 16/12/2016 - Grant


Congrats.


----------



## Zafarahmed

It has been around 152 days since i lodged my Visa application on July 15th 2016. I applied through an immigration consultant and there has been only 1 contact from the C.O till now. My consultant has advised me to just wait as there is not much that can be done.

Anybody else in the same situation? this wait is so frustrating


----------



## sultan_azam

Zafarahmed said:


> It has been around 152 days since i lodged my Visa application on July 15th 2016. I applied through an immigration consultant and there has been only 1 contact from the C.O till now. My consultant has advised me to just wait as there is not much that can be done.
> 
> Anybody else in the same situation? this wait is so frustrating


lot many in similar situation, the wait is endless. but relax, enjoy the days with your family, 

grant will be in your email very soon but this family time wont come back

enjoy christmas and new year


----------



## Zafarahmed

sultan_azam said:


> lot many in similar situation, the wait is endless. but relax, enjoy the days with your family,
> 
> grant will be in your email very soon but this family time wont come back
> 
> enjoy christmas and new year


Thanks Sultan, i was looking for this positivity and motivation from someone.


----------



## krismuree

*Finally Grant arrived*

Thanks for everyone. All the best who are waiting...


----------



## sultan_azam

krismuree said:


> Thanks for everyone. All the best who are waiting...


congratulations Krismuree


----------



## krismuree

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations Krismuree


thank you


----------



## aussiedream87

krismuree said:


> Thanks for everyone. All the best who are waiting...


Congratulation  All the best for future endeavors


----------



## skp79

Talal.da87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I want your help please for my case which is 189 VISA... Co first contacted me in the 18th of OCT 2016 and requested additional documents but the strange thing was that she asked English evidence for my daughter who is only 1,5 years old and she didn't request English evidence for my wife, so i replied back to her e-mail through the Adelaide email group (CO Name is ANNA), however i uploaded all the other needed documents such as 1221, Health examination and IELTS for my wife on the 13 of NOV 2016, and throughout this whole period i have never heard from the CO which is a bit strange.
> 
> I uploaded the documents by clicking the Information Provided button in the IMMI page, and now the status of my application is Assessment in progress.
> 
> I wonder if what i did was enough because in the attached document from the CO describing the details of the additional information it was mentioned to reply by writing.
> 
> I need your experience to tell me if everything is going normal, or if i need to contact the Immigration department or if have to do any other thing.
> 
> Waiting for your suggestions ))
> Thanks in advance


I was contacted by CO ANNA for an English evidence for my 6yr old daughter, its quite strange that she's asking language evidence for kids! I sent a mail seeking clarification and subsequently uploaded the docs for my wife on 14th Nov. Haven't heard back from GSM Adelaide yet!


----------



## andreyx108b

m.nave said:


> Hi guys, Confusion a little bit...
> 
> 1) Is the occupational ceilings apply only to 189 visas? and from which quota they invite for state sponsor (NSW etc) and employer-sponsored?
> 
> 2) If someone is applying from offshore, what visa that covers? and has any impact on skilled occupational ceiling?
> 
> Thanks.




1) occupational ceiling applies to invites sc189. States have their own quota, like NSW -4k.

2) the same SCs: 189, 190 or 489. after ITA no impact by occupational ceilings.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

krismuree said:


> Thanks for everyone. All the best who are waiting...


Congrats.


----------



## misecmisc

skp79 said:


> I was contacted by CO ANNA for an English evidence for my 6yr old daughter, its quite strange that she's asking language evidence for kids! I sent a mail seeking clarification and subsequently uploaded the docs for my wife on 14th Nov. Haven't heard back from GSM Adelaide yet!


Hi All,
Based on above post, few queries please - Does the CO asks for Functional English evidence for a child who is less than 8 years old? For dependents in a 189 visa application, after which age is the Functional English evidence asked for by CO? Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Congratulations to everyone whom got grant?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations to everyone whom got grant?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Why not, we can congratulate them.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mnmedipa

Applied on 10 Dec...Hoping to get CO allocation and direct grant before Xmas holidays as all documents are uploaded...


----------



## Gullu_butt

Zafarahmed said:


> It has been around 152 days since i lodged my Visa application on July 15th 2016. I applied through an immigration consultant and there has been only 1 contact from the C.O till now. My consultant has advised me to just wait as there is not much that can be done.
> 
> Anybody else in the same situation? this wait is so frustrating



My timeline is similar to yours and I am facing the same waiting game as yours.


----------



## vinodn007

Friends does the attach documents button remain active throughout till your application is finalised?or freezes after CO is alloted?

EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112 
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet


----------



## peedus

vinodn007 said:


> Friends does the attach documents button remain active throughout till your application is finalised?or freezes after CO is alloted?
> 
> EOI SA-190
> Anzco-135112
> SA application-18th August 2016
> SA nomination received-13th October 2016
> Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
> Application Status-Received
> Medical done-10th Dec 2016
> No CO contact yet


It's active until the application is finalized.


----------



## malik.umair56

I responded on 8 Nov to CO and still no luck still waiting.

CO asked only for form 80 and CV.



kapilarora4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any one noticed this on Immitracker?
> 
> The applications who responded to CO before last week of november are not getting processed, however the application in last week or november or early december are getting through(not all though). This is really weird and plugs me off from all the statistical guesses I was making.
> 
> Any one who responded to CO around 10-Nov to 20 Nov and got to grant, please ?


----------



## vinodn007

peedus said:


> It's active until the application is finalized.


Thanks

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

last week before x-mas  ... then DIPB will open only for 2 days the following week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamM1986

I am about to submit my EOI and hope to be invited at the next invitation round on 21st December.

My question is about bridging visas. When I apply, will I automatically go onto a bridging visa or can I choose to stay on my current valid working holiday visa? 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## BrenLK

AdamM1986 said:


> I am about to submit my EOI and hope to be invited at the next invitation round on 21st December.
> 
> My question is about bridging visas. When I apply, will I automatically go onto a bridging visa or can I choose to stay on my current valid working holiday visa?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!




The moment you apply for a visa you are granted a bridging visa. It is automatic. In most cases the bridging visa carries the conditions of the visa that you are currently on until your new visa kicks in (I've had 3 bridging visas) but I think that depends on what visa you're applying for.


----------



## sm8764

samgee002 said:


> Hello Daksch,
> 
> I understand what u are going thru, I am in the same boat as you though I applied in February, same occupation but nothing from DIBP since March 2016.
> 
> Can you please provide with with complete number you called DIBP on?
> 
> Thank you.


Same here applied in Feb 2016 and still waiting no response.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrenLK

AdamM1986 said:


> I am about to submit my EOI and hope to be invited at the next invitation round on 21st December.
> 
> My question is about bridging visas. When I apply, will I automatically go onto a bridging visa or can I choose to stay on my current valid working holiday visa?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!




Another thing...although you are granted a bridging visa automatically it is not "in effect" until your current visa expires. 


ANZSCO Code: 221213
EOI Date: 23/09/2016
Point total: 70pts
Onshore 
Invited: 7/12/2016
Applied: 7/12/2016


----------



## sm8764

I have a question what if PCC expires and medicals expires during visa process ? Does CO ask for a new PCC or re medical exammination. 
After such a long wait it is possible CO ask for these things ? In my case i am getting confused as the days are passing no reponse on calls and emails. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

As far as I know, DIBP will contact for renewal before visa grant


----------



## andreyx108b

AdamM1986 said:


> I am about to submit my EOI and hope to be invited at the next invitation round on 21st December.
> 
> My question is about bridging visas. When I apply, will I automatically go onto a bridging visa or can I choose to stay on my current valid working holiday visa?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!




I think, once lodged, you will be in bridging visa status by default. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## skp79

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Based on above post, few queries please - Does the CO asks for Functional English evidence for a child who is less than 8 years old? For dependents in a 189 visa application, after which age is the Functional English evidence asked for by CO? Any information here please. Thanks.


As per my understanding, the proof of functional English expects at least one of the following (apart from other certificates like IELTS et.al.) as evidence:

-you have completed all years of primary education and at least three (3) years of secondary education at educational institutions in which all instruction was conducted in English.
- you have completed at least five (5) years of secondary education at institutions in which all instruction was conducted in English.

In case the kids are below 14/15 years, DIBP can't expect them to have completed primary education and for my 6 year old, she just completed Kindergarten. So, I sent a mail asking for clarification on the same, unfortunately the system is silent over the above assumption and I'm not doubting my conclusion. Does anyone have any conclusive pointers?


----------



## andreyx108b

skp79 said:


> As per my understanding, the proof of functional English expects at least one of the following (apart from other certificates like IELTS et.al.) as evidence:
> 
> 
> 
> -you have completed all years of primary education and at least three (3) years of secondary education at educational institutions in which all instruction was conducted in English.
> 
> - you have completed at least five (5) years of secondary education at institutions in which all instruction was conducted in English.
> 
> 
> 
> In case the kids are below 14/15 years, DIBP can't expect them to have completed primary education and for my 6 year old, she just completed Kindergarten. So, I sent a mail asking for clarification on the same, unfortunately the system is silent over the above assumption and I'm not doubting my conclusion. Does anyone have any conclusive pointers?




For kids under 18 no English requirements apply.

2 years at higher education where English was the lang. Of Instructions for over 18s will suffice. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## AdamM1986

Is this certain? I'm hearing so many different things? I'm concerned because I work abroad and leave Oz and come back on my WHV. Bridging visas have restrictions. What concerns me more is I am currently outside Oz and will make the application from here. I don't want to be not allowed back in.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Day 😭80

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

gonnabeexpat said:


> Day 80
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




they wont issue the visa until you stop counting  You will get the visa within 2016 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aditya_barca

gonnabeexpat said:


> Day 😭80
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Within 10 days u should, they have service standard of 3 months.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tk123 said:


> they wont issue the visa until you stop counting  You will get the visa within 2016
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why you do this  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## destinedtobe

Exciting week ahead! Nobody reported grant yet?


----------



## tk123

gonnabeexpat said:


> Why you do this
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




we are all in the same boat ... in fact my boat is much much behind yours - Day 19 after Doc submission  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

destinedtobe said:


> Exciting week ahead! Nobody reported grant yet?


Give it some time, see people would be so stoked after getting grant thst they won't update the same till the later part if the day 


tk123 said:


> we are all in the same boat ... in fact my boat is much much behind yours - Day 19 after Doc submission
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## destinedtobe

gonnabeexpat said:


> Give it some time, see people would be so stoked after getting grant thst they won't update the same till the later part if the day
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I know...I'm just all excited for everyone here, including myself... 
:rofl:eace::bump2:


----------



## sultan_azam

sm8764 said:


> I have a question what if PCC expires and medicals expires during visa process ? Does CO ask for a new PCC or re medical exammination.
> After such a long wait it is possible CO ask for these things ? In my case i am getting confused as the days are passing no reponse on calls and emails.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


if pcc and medicals expires during visa processing, CO may ask to submit a new one.

this has been the pattern for many except one guy who wasnt asked to resubmit new


----------



## sreejithkm

*Form80 - Personal contacts in Australia*

Hello Friends.

Does including our personal contacts in Australia in Form 80 has any impact? Does it give any kind of better impression or it does not really matter? 

Guys, who ever lodged the visa or got the grant recently, included it?

Thanks!


----------



## vikaschandra

sreejithkm said:


> Hello Friends.
> 
> Does including our personal contacts in Australia in Form 80 has any impact? Does it give any kind of better impression or it does not really matter?
> 
> Guys, who ever lodged the visa or got the grant recently, included it?
> 
> Thanks!


AFAIK it does not make any difference. All depends on how clean and strong your application is.


----------



## aditya_barca

sreejithkm said:


> Hello Friends.
> 
> Does including our personal contacts in Australia in Form 80 has any impact? Does it give any kind of better impression or it does not really matter?
> 
> Guys, who ever lodged the visa or got the grant recently, included it?
> 
> Thanks!


Doesnt matter, i did not include it.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## peteranand.shah

sreejithkm said:


> Hello Friends.
> 
> Does including our personal contacts in Australia in Form 80 has any impact? Does it give any kind of better impression or it does not really matter?
> 
> Guys, who ever lodged the visa or got the grant recently, included it?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, in Form 80, please include as much information as possible. Make sure that form 80 information and the information you provide in immi are exactly the same, like education dates, employment roles etc.

Thanks


----------



## AdamM1986

BrenLK said:


> AdamM1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am about to submit my EOI and hope to be invited at the next invitation round on 21st December.
> 
> My question is about bridging visas. When I apply, will I automatically go onto a bridging visa or can I choose to stay on my current valid working holiday visa?
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moment you apply for a visa you are granted a bridging visa. It is automatic. In most cases the bridging visa carries the conditions of the visa that you are currently on until your new visa kicks in (I've had 3 bridging visas) but I think that depends on what visa you're applying for.
Click to expand...

Thanks very much. I'm getting quite a bit of conflicting information from many sources! So does it make my working holiday visa void? Or does it come into effect once my working holiday is expired?

I'm concerned because I'm currently abroad and will be submitting outside Oz. I know all bridging visas except B have travel restrictions.

Thanks


----------



## misecmisc

gonnabeexpat said:


> Day 😭80
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


All the best to you. May you achieve your desired goal.


----------



## Manan008

Almost 12 weeks completed.. No sign of grant so far.


----------



## Manan008

No of invitations in 
September 4563
October 2500
November 1930
December 630 ( 1 round remaining)

I hope less number of invites means faster processing of visas.


----------



## chumashankar

Day 95


----------



## BrenLK

AdamM1986 said:


> Thanks very much. I'm getting quite a bit of conflicting information from many sources! So does it make my working holiday visa void? Or does it come into effect once my working holiday is expired?
> 
> I'm concerned because I'm currently abroad and will be submitting outside Oz. I know all bridging visas except B have travel restrictions.
> 
> Thanks













See the section on travel. If you have a substantive visa you can travel on it. Your application does not supersede an existing valid visa. The only way a visa is cancelled is if you breach any of the visa conditions. 



ANZSCO Code: 221213
EOI Date: 23/09/2016
Point total: 70pts
Onshore 
Invited: 7/12/2016
Applied: 7/12/2016


----------



## andreyx108b

AdamM1986 said:


> Is this certain? I'm hearing so many different things? I'm concerned because I work abroad and leave Oz and come back on my WHV. Bridging visas have restrictions. What concerns me more is I am currently outside Oz and will make the application from here. I don't want to be not allowed back in.




If you are offshore, bridging visa should not be issued, you may talk to DIBP to confirm. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BrenLK

AdamM1986 said:


> Thanks very much. I'm getting quite a bit of conflicting information from many sources! So does it make my working holiday visa void? Or does it come into effect once my working holiday is expired?
> 
> I'm concerned because I'm currently abroad and will be submitting outside Oz. I know all bridging visas except B have travel restrictions.
> 
> Thanks




I was going off the information of your first question. Completely missed the section where you said you'd be applying for your new visa offshore. Perhaps best to wait until you're back in Oz to apply as being offshore might be different. The point of bridging visas is that you can "remain" legally in Australia while your visa application is being decided. You don't get bridging visas if you are offshore and I'm not 100% certain that a new application wouldn't affect your existing visa if you are not currently in the country. 


ANZSCO Code: 221213
EOI Date: 23/09/2016
Point total: 70pts
Onshore 
Invited: 7/12/2016
Applied: 7/12/2016


----------



## sreejithkm

*CO Assignment Time*

Hello Friends.

May I know what is the average time taken for CO assignment after the 189 visa lodge? Or what is the timeline for CO assignment given by DIBP?

I've lodged the 189 visa application on 23-Nov-16 and uploaded the last pending doc (which is Form 80) on 19-Dec-16. So far no CO assignment on my case. Is it normal to have a case unassigned for about a month or so?

Thanks!


--------------------------------------------------
Category : 261112 (Systems Analyst)
189 EOI Lodged (70 pts) : 07-Nov-16
189 Invite Received : 09-Nov-16
189 Visa Lodged : 23-Nov-16
PCC and COC uploaded : 05-Dec-16
Medicals Uploaded : 12-Dec-16
Form 80 Uploaded : 19-Dec-16
--------------------------------------------------


----------



## sultan_azam

sreejithkm said:


> Hello Friends.
> 
> May I know what is the average time taken for CO assignment after the 189 visa lodge? Or what is the timeline for CO assignment given by DIBP?
> 
> I've lodged the 189 visa application on 23-Nov-16 and uploaded the last pending doc (which is Form 80) on 19-Dec-16. So far no CO assignment on my case. Is it normal to have a case unassigned for about a month or so?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------
> Category : 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> 189 EOI Lodged (70 pts) : 07-Nov-16
> 189 Invite Received : 09-Nov-16
> 189 Visa Lodged : 23-Nov-16
> PCC and COC uploaded : 05-Dec-16
> Medicals Uploaded : 12-Dec-16
> Form 80 Uploaded : 19-Dec-16
> --------------------------------------------------


3 months is average processing time

generally new visa applications are picked within 28 days, yours may be picked up soon


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Dry day today, expect this for the next 3 weeks :'( , No hope for getting grant :9


----------



## sultan_azam

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dry day today, expect this for the next 3 weeks :'( , No hope for getting grant :9


not at all, an onshore guy i know got grant today.

processed in 9 days, civil engineer, onshore


----------



## mnmedipa

Got my visa approved today... In 9 days... Thanks to all in this forum for all the advice... 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamM1986

Does the fact of being onshore or offshore make any difference to processing times?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

mnmedipa said:


> Got my visa approved today... In 9 days... Thanks to all in this forum for all the advice...
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


 you're so lucky, did you claim any points for employment?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnmedipa

gonnabeexpat said:


> you're so lucky, did you claim any points for employment?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


No employment no partners... 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## sreekdlr

Can anyone please help me in this..?

I'm an accountant with B com Degree. On checking CPA criteria, these subjects are there in my course which matching i felt with the compulsory subjects listed on the site.. How can i know is this correct or not? or am i eligible with this?

1. Basic Accounting : Financial Accounting and Business Statistics

2. Cost & Management Accounting : Cost Accounting, Financial Management, Theory and practice of auditing, Management Accounting

3, Financial Accounting : Financial management, Functional management

4. Financial Management : Business organisation & management, Environmental Studies

5. Business Law : Company law, Industrial law, International Finance & Foreign Exchange

6. Economics : Environmental Studies, Principles of Economics, Economic Envionment in India

7. Statistics : Financial Accounting and business statistics

Please help..!!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

mnmedipa said:


> No employment no partners...
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


Congratulations hope you get a job soon and settle down in AU soo.


----------



## BrenLK

sreekdlr said:


> Can anyone please help me in this..?
> 
> I'm an accountant with B com Degree. On checking CPA criteria, these subjects are there in my course which matching i felt with the compulsory subjects listed on the site.. How can i know is this correct or not? or am i eligible with this?
> 
> 1. Basic Accounting : Financial Accounting and Business Statistics
> 
> 2. Cost & Management Accounting : Cost Accounting, Financial Management, Theory and practice of auditing, Management Accounting
> 
> 3, Financial Accounting : Financial management, Functional management
> 
> 4. Financial Management : Business organisation & management, Environmental Studies
> 
> 5. Business Law : Company law, Industrial law, International Finance & Foreign Exchange
> 
> 6. Economics : Environmental Studies, Principles of Economics, Economic Envionment in India
> 
> 7. Statistics : Financial Accounting and business statistics
> 
> Please help..!!




You'll need to send them your transcripts and they will tick off what courses meet the requirements. They have lists from all sorts of universities (including overseas institutions) and they match the course descriptions. If you can provide them with course syllabi even better as if they don't have information specific to your institution they can match based on that. 


ANZSCO Code: 221213
EOI Date: 23/09/2016
Point total: 70pts
Onshore 
Invited: 7/12/2016
Applied: 7/12/2016


----------



## Cadburyquery

ginni said:


> I think that PCC and Medicals are submitted after application submission. I am also at the same stage, I have applied for PCC India and waiting for that.




Yes, its true that after application submission, candidate should appear for PCC and medical.


----------



## gauravghai

Hi All, 

In my earlier post I got one of my doubt clarified about PCC from all countries where a person has spent 1 year or more. In addition to this I want to ask the following:

1) Is PCC still required if the person stayed in a country for more than one year but not at one stretch, i.e. in 3 months + 4 months + 3 months + 4 months.....
2) If yes, then can anyone share the experience or knowledge of getting the PCC done for Bahrain from Delhi with timeline?


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

mnmedipa said:


> Got my visa approved today... In 9 days... Thanks to all in this forum for all the advice...
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk




Congratulations


----------



## tk123

gauravghai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In my earlier post I got one of my doubt clarified about PCC from all countries where a person has spent 1 year or more. In addition to this I want to ask the following:
> 
> 1) Is PCC still required if the person stayed in a country for more than one year but not at one stretch, i.e. in 3 months + 4 months + 3 months + 4 months.....
> 2) If yes, then can anyone share the experience or knowledge of getting the PCC done for Bahrain from Delhi with timeline?
> 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




yes ... this 1 year is counted as accumulative period over 10 years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravghai

Anyone with experience of getting the PCC for Bahrain from Delhi (required for 189 Visa)?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt

jairichi said:


> Get a statutory declaration signed by one of your ex-reporting managers.


Dear Jairichi,

I have similar question, can I get this SD from my ex-reporting manager who is currently living abroad?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## running_whipstitch

Hi

Sorry for this silly question..

In order to frontload medicals, do you generate first HAP id and wait for the physician to upload it before paying the visa lodge fee? I want to do the medicals before visa lodge.

Thank you so much for everyone's patience for this basic question


----------



## destinedtobe

running_whipstitch said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry for this silly question..
> 
> In order to frontload medicals, do you generate first HAP id and wait for the physician to upload it before paying the visa lodge fee? I want to do the medicals before visa lodge.
> 
> Thank you so much for everyone's patience for this basic question


Yes, we did that. You know, just in case something's wrong with our health since visa fees are non-refundable.
Edit: We did health check before lodging the visa itself. Paying the visa fee is upon lodging.


----------



## JasjeetK

Hi
Has anyone applied for Hong Kong PCC while being in India? 



------------------------------------
My Timeline : 
Skill Code : 231214 (Ship's Officer) 
Positive Skill Assessment : 22/11/2016
EOI Submitted : 22/11/2016 (65 Points)
ITA : 23/11/2016
Visa Lodged : 23/11/2016 
Documents (except Medical & PCC) Uploaded : 23/11/2016
Medical Uploaded : 25/11/2016
Indian PCC Uploaded : 29/11/2016
CO Contact for HK PCC : 19/12/2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81

208 days and waiting. Case with GSM Brisbane. I think we guys should now leave hope for this year and look forward to grants starting second week of Jan 2017.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Cadburyquery

gauravghai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In my earlier post I got one of my doubt clarified about PCC from all countries where a person has spent 1 year or more. In addition to this I want to ask the following:
> 
> 1) Is PCC still required if the person stayed in a country for more than one year but not at one stretch, i.e. in 3 months + 4 months + 3 months + 4 months.....
> 2) If yes, then can anyone share the experience or knowledge of getting the PCC done for Bahrain from Delhi with timeline?
> 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


If you are staying in any country more than 12 months or equivalent to it. Only then yo have to go for PCC.


----------



## mnmedipa

jitin81 said:


> 208 days and waiting. Case with GSM Brisbane. I think we guys should now leave hope for this year and look forward to grants starting second week of Jan 2017.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


I was observing cases in immitracker and in general GSM brisbane takes longer than adelaide...based on observation for grant


----------



## ramanjot kaur

Day 294... Waiting 261313... Gsm Adelaide


----------



## ramanjot kaur

Day 294....


----------



## misecmisc

mnmedipa said:


> Got my visa approved today... In 9 days... Thanks to all in this forum for all the advice...
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


Congrats.


----------



## misecmisc

destinedtobe said:


> Yes, we did that. You know, just in case something's wrong with our health since visa fees are non-refundable.
> Edit: We did health check before lodging the visa itself. Paying the visa fee is upon lodging.


So if I am understanding the process correctly, we can generate the HAP ID for each applicant for medical test purpose. Then using that HAP ID printout letter, take appointment and get the medical done. Then what happens is not clear to me. Is it that the hospital where the medical test is done - that hospital then send us the medical report in email or in hardcopy and we need to scan it to get its pdf copy - or the hospital directly uploads the medical test result in the HAP website for the corresponding HAP ID. In short, how do we know whether we have cleared the medicals or not? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## vikaschandra

misecmisc said:


> So if I am understanding the process correctly, we can generate the HAP ID for each applicant for medical test purpose. Then using that HAP ID printout letter, take appointment and get the medical done. Then what happens is not clear to me. Is it that the hospital where the medical test is done - that hospital then send us the medical report in email or in hardcopy and we need to scan it to get its pdf copy - or the hospital directly uploads the medical test result in the HAP website for the corresponding HAP ID. In short, how do we know whether we have cleared the medicals or not? Please suggest. Thanks.


Before Lodging the Visa you have to go through My Health Declaration (Guide on how to Complete My Health Declaration)
Generate the Hap ID Through available link - Organize health examination
Take Appointment with the Medical Center listed with DIBP
Go for the medicals
Panel physician will upload the results directly to the immi account.
Get Medical Results update at eMedical Client

You will not see your results. The status will just change from "Examination in Progress" to "No Action Required"

Check this link for Detail


----------



## tk123

misecmisc said:


> So if I am understanding the process correctly, we can generate the HAP ID for each applicant for medical test purpose. Then using that HAP ID printout letter, take appointment and get the medical done. Then what happens is not clear to me. Is it that the hospital where the medical test is done - that hospital then send us the medical report in email or in hardcopy and we need to scan it to get its pdf copy - or the hospital directly uploads the medical test result in the HAP website for the corresponding HAP ID. In short, how do we know whether we have cleared the medicals or not? Please suggest. Thanks.




As i understand, the hospital is supposed to upload their conclusion directly in the system. However, most hospitals share the individual test results with you, which then indicates if there is an issue with your vitals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peedus

misecmisc said:


> So if I am understanding the process correctly, we can generate the HAP ID for each applicant for medical test purpose. Then using that HAP ID printout letter, take appointment and get the medical done. Then what happens is not clear to me. Is it that the hospital where the medical test is done - that hospital then send us the medical report in email or in hardcopy and we need to scan it to get its pdf copy - or the hospital directly uploads the medical test result in the HAP website for the corresponding HAP ID. In short, how do we know whether we have cleared the medicals or not? Please suggest. Thanks.


The hospital directly uploads the results online to immigration. It is then assessed by BUPA and either health clearance is given or recommends for further tests for each applicant.


----------



## gauravghai

Cadburyquery said:


> If you are staying in any country more than 12 months or equivalent to it. Only then yo have to go for PCC.


My doubt was related to continuous stay of 12 months or cumulative period stay of 12 months in last years. 

Please clarify.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asifskeep

Guys thanks a lot for constant cooperation, today i received my grant. 

Skills assessed: 22/11/2016 AMSA 
EOI Submitted: 22/11/2016 65 Points Ship's Engineer 231212
Invitation: 23/11/2016
Visa Lodged: 29/11/2016 (Front loaded all documents as per checklist and medicals)
Direct grant: 19/12/2016

Couldn't ask for more,

InShaAllah everyone will get their grant soon.

Thanks again.
Cheers


----------



## abcbog

Asifskeep said:


> Guys thanks a lot for constant cooperation, today i received my grant.
> 
> Skills assessed: 22/11/2016 AMSA
> EOI Submitted: 22/11/2016 65 Points Ship's Engineer 231212
> Invitation: 23/11/2016
> Visa Lodged: 29/11/2016 (Front loaded all documents as per checklist and medicals)
> Direct grant: 19/12/2016
> 
> Couldn't ask for more,
> 
> InShaAllah everyone will get their grant soon.
> 
> Thanks again.
> Cheers


Congratulations! May Allah pleased you.


----------



## infysaxe

buntygwt said:


> Dear Jairichi,
> 
> I have similar question, can I get this SD from my ex-reporting manager who is currently living abroad?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


You can take statutory declaration from your reporting manager from previous/current company who already resigned, no harm in it but his period of employment ideally should cover the period for which you are taking stat declaration, as in stat declaration you provide details for the employment dates. For Ex- Your manger was there from 2006-2012 and you want him to give stat declaration between mentioned period should be ok But not something like 2008-2014, I think you got my point. 

I did the same, though I worked in same company in two different locations, I took stat declaration from one of ex-supervisor for certain period (2009-2014 as she resigned in 2014) and then a stat declaration from colleague for left over period (2014-2016) of my experience and I got the Grant 

Having said above, it's best to get reference letter from HR if they are willing to give it  If they don't know English it won't matter much as anyhow they already would have given you R&R letter in English, so in case of employment verification, if they simply say they actually issued you letter, that much English should be enough 

Also, there is no hard and fast rule that CO will contact your stat declaration signee only, they may still go ahead to check with your company's HR to check stuff


----------



## sandeep_iimt

abcbog said:


> Congratulations! May Allah pleased you.


Mubarak HO!


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dry day today, expect this for the next 3 weeks :'( , No hope for getting grant :9




There are gonna be few. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## selvaatec

Hi Guys,

Does any of you help me with a query regarding international travel during 189 visa assessment in progress?

I am currently in Sweden, going for a vacation for a month to India. Do I need to inform this to DIBP?


----------



## Moneyjheeta

ramanjot kaur said:


> Day 294....


Have you received any mail regarding external checks or something 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## mebond007

*service is temporarily unavailable*

hi....i uploaded some documents yesterday ....After that I was able to logout and login and see the status of my application as "Assessment in progress"

but today I am getting "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."

any ideas? is some maintenance going on?


----------



## vinodn007

mebond007 said:


> hi....i uploaded some documents yesterday ....After that I was able to logout and login and see the status of my application as "Assessment in progress"
> 
> but today I am getting "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."
> 
> any ideas? is some maintenance going on?


I am also getting the same error since evening so I think it must be system down

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

selvaatec said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does any of you help me with a query regarding international travel during 189 visa assessment in progress?
> 
> I am currently in Sweden, going for a vacation for a month to India. Do I need to inform this to DIBP?


Yes you should update DIBP about the travel. Two ways to inform the 

1. form 929 fill and upload to immi account 
2. Use update us link available on immi account


----------



## kp123

CO asked me for form 815 for my daughter which I submitted on 27th November. Now Im waiting, some forums mentioned decision normally comes soon after form is submitted. Now Im worried with delay as IED may be reduced due to form 815.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashish.saxena21

Please advise.

During ACS skills assessment I mentioned only my last position held in the previous organization in the online form but provided the Statuatory declaration of all the positions after they requested for additional documents due to job duties. My last position has job duties not in line with the ANZSCO code. In the skills assessment letter that I got from ACS it has listed only 1 (last) position held most likely because of single entry in the online form. 

Now when I am submitting the visa application should I provide the details of all the positions held or only the last position held in that organization.

ACS skill assessment letter has 1 position (last one)
statuatory declaration letter has 4 positions 

Also I am not able to fill all the positions in the form 80. In form 1221 I have enough space to list all the job positions of my previous organization.

I have proofs like payslips , appraisal letters of all the positions held in the previous organization.


----------



## vikaschandra

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Please advise.
> 
> During ACS skills assessment I mentioned only my last position held in the previous organization in the online form but provided the Statuatory declaration of all the positions after they requested for additional documents due to job duties. My last position has job duties not in line with the ANZSCO code. In the skills assessment letter that I got from ACS it has listed only 1 (last) position held most likely because of single entry in the online form.
> 
> Now when I am submitting the visa application should I provide the details of all the positions held or only the last position held in that organization.
> 
> ACS skill assessment letter has 1 position (last one)
> statuatory declaration letter has 4 positions
> 
> Also I am not able to fill all the positions in the form 80. In form 1221 I have enough space to list all the job positions of my previous organization.
> 
> I have proofs like payslips , appraisal letters of all the positions held in the previous organization.


Provide the details of the job for which you are claiming points. Rest can be marked as irrelevant to the nominated occupation code on the visa application. On form 80 you should mention all the jobs you have had till date. In case you run out if space use the second last page Section 'T' to provide additional details.


----------



## ashish.saxena21

vikaschandra said:


> Provide the details of the job for which you are claiming points. Rest can be marked as irrelevant to the nominated occupation code on the visa application. On form 80 you should mention all the jobs you have had till date. In case you run out if space use the second last page Section 'T' to provide additional details.


I have 10 years of experience from 2 organisations. In my previous organization I had 4 positions. Initial 2 years were deducted by ACS during skills assessment. So should I provide the job details after that deducted period in my visa application?

The thing is that in the ACS skills assessment letter, only 1 (last) position is mentioned but in the statuatory declaration all the 4 positions are mentioned starting from the beginning including that deducted period. 

Or should I just mention my last designation in form 80 in accordance with the skills assessment letter and mention in the additional details section that I have held 4 different positions in the organisation from xxxx to xxxxx but due to the space issue I have mentioned the last job position and provide all the job positions in the 189 online visa application and in form 1221 ?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Day 81    

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mebond007

I can access my application now...its "Assessment in progress"...

Real wait starts now....

Visa applied: 21/11/2016
CO contact: 28/11/2016 - asked for Form80 and medicals. spouse english.
Health results uploaded to emedical: 14/12/2106
All Documents provided - 18/12/2016


----------



## ashish.saxena21

Moneyjheeta said:


> Have you received any mail regarding external checks or something
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


hi..saw your signature ..why did you have to apply for the new passport..how many months had left for the expiration of the passport when you lodged the application..I am currently in Sydney and will file my visa application today and my India passport is expiring in April 2017...Please advise


----------



## ashish.saxena21

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Please advise.
> 
> During ACS skills assessment I mentioned only my last position held in the previous organization in the online form but provided the Statuatory declaration of all the positions after they requested for additional documents due to job duties. My last position has job duties not in line with the ANZSCO code. In the skills assessment letter that I got from ACS it has listed only 1 (last) position held most likely because of single entry in the online form.
> 
> Now when I am submitting the visa application should I provide the details of all the positions held or only the last position held in that organization.
> 
> ACS skill assessment letter has 1 position (last one)
> statuatory declaration letter has 4 positions
> 
> Also I am not able to fill all the positions in the form 80. In form 1221 I have enough space to list all the job positions of my previous organization.
> 
> I have proofs like payslips , appraisal letters of all the positions held in the previous organization.


Someone please advise..

The thing is that in the ACS skills assessment letter, only 1 (last) position is mentioned but in the statuatory declaration all the 4 positions are mentioned starting from the beginning including that deducted period. 

Or should I just mention my last designation in form 80 in accordance with the skills assessment letter and mention in the additional details section that I have held 4 different positions in the organisation from xxxx to xxxxx but due to the space issue I have mentioned the last job position and provide all the job positions in the 189 online visa application and in form 1221 ?


----------



## destinedtobe

We just received grant today! Thank you for all the help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

destinedtobe said:


> We just received grant today! Thank you for all the help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congratss!!! 
Thats real quick for you. Best of luck with planning the move. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

ashish.saxena21 said:


> hi..saw your signature ..why did you have to apply for the new passport..how many months had left for the expiration of the passport when you lodged the application..I am currently in Sydney and will file my visa application today and my India passport is expiring in April 2017...Please advise


Hi...
Actually CO told me to redo pcc as it was from police station rather it shld be from psk...so when i went there, psk officials told me to add spouse name on passport of both of us...and then apply pcc.. so had to change passports...Otherwise my passport validity was june 2017 which i had given initially ...

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

destinedtobe said:


> We just received grant today! Thank you for all the help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




All the best bro. Awesome news around the new year. Best wishes  Be in touch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## tk123

hari_it_ram said:


> All the best bro. Awesome news around the new year. Best wishes  Be in touch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.




nice to see you after long. Have you submitted already?


-—•—•—•—•—•—•—
Visa Lodge: 28-Oct-16
CO Contact: 8-Nov-16
Doc Submit: 1-Dec-12


----------



## hari_it_ram

tk123 said:


> nice to see you after long. Have you submitted already?
> 
> 
> -—•—•—•—•—•—•—
> Visa Lodge: 28-Oct-16
> CO Contact: 8-Nov-16
> Doc Submit: 1-Dec-12




Bro, I am active in forum but not in this thread  

Yeah submitted my app on 16th Dec and front loaded all docs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## tk123

hari_it_ram said:


> Bro, I am active in forum but not in this thread
> 
> Yeah submitted my app on 16th Dec and front loaded all docs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.




Good luck for Direct Grant!


----------



## hari_it_ram

tk123 said:


> Good luck for Direct Grant!




Thanks a lot for your words 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

destinedtobe said:


> We just received grant today! Thank you for all the help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 12 days congratulations 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

destinedtobe said:


> We just received grant today! Thank you for all the help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate. all the best


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Another day , another disappointment day 81 wonder when will Dibp will put me out of my miser. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

destinedtobe said:


> Yes, we did that. You know, just in case something's wrong with our health since visa fees are non-refundable.
> Edit: We did health check before lodging the visa itself. Paying the visa fee is upon lodging.


@destinedtobe: Your above post is indicating that you did your medicals first in order to get the assurance that from health perspective, everything is ok and then you lodged your visa. But from another posts, I am getting the information that we cannot see our medical test result. Then the question is: How did you make sure that your health test result was ok and then you proceeded to lodge your visa? or Have you not lodged your visa application till now? How did you know about your health test result? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

Asifskeep said:


> Guys thanks a lot for constant cooperation, today i received my grant.
> 
> Skills assessed: 22/11/2016 AMSA
> EOI Submitted: 22/11/2016 65 Points Ship's Engineer 231212
> Invitation: 23/11/2016
> Visa Lodged: 29/11/2016 (Front loaded all documents as per checklist and medicals)
> Direct grant: 19/12/2016
> 
> Couldn't ask for more,
> 
> InShaAllah everyone will get their grant soon.
> 
> Thanks again.
> Cheers


Congrats.


----------



## destinedtobe

misecmisc said:


> @destinedtobe: Your above post is indicating that you did your medicals first in order to get the assurance that from health perspective, everything is ok and then you lodged your visa. But from another posts, I am getting the information that we cannot see our medical test result. Then the question is: How did you make sure that your health test result was ok and then you proceeded to lodge your visa? or Have you not lodged your visa application till now? How did you know about your health test result? Please suggest. Thanks.


In your health declaration, once done with medical checkup, you will be able to see this status if you select "View health assesment":
Health clearance provided – no action required

Oh I also get the impression that our health are all cleared because my friend told me that if they see "something" in your medical, the clinic would usually call you for repeat checkup. We didn't get a call from the clinic therein after.


----------



## misecmisc

destinedtobe said:


> We just received grant today! Thank you for all the help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats.


----------



## AdamM1986

Asifskeep said:


> Guys thanks a lot for constant cooperation, today i received my grant.
> 
> Skills assessed: 22/11/2016 AMSA
> EOI Submitted: 22/11/2016 65 Points Ship's Engineer 231212
> Invitation: 23/11/2016
> Visa Lodged: 29/11/2016 (Front loaded all documents as per checklist and medicals)
> Direct grant: 19/12/2016
> 
> Couldn't ask for more,
> 
> InShaAllah everyone will get their grant soon.
> 
> Thanks again.
> Cheers


Well done mate.

I am going through "Ship's Master" skill. Did you submit all PCC's or just for your own country?

Thanks


----------



## destinedtobe

I will share these tips on how we uploaded our documents. I wouldn't say this got us the direct grant but perhaps it can help:

1. Merge all documents per category (e.g. If you have multiple employments, merge them in chronological order)
2. Filename: LASTNAME, FirstName - DocumentName.pdf
3. We attached Forms 80, 1221, 1193, 1229 ahead
4. We attached immunisation history for all my children
5. We attached evidence of our life insurances
6. We attached evidence of identities we mentioned in the application form (ID's and all)

I hope this helps you in any way. Best of luck to all of us!


----------



## mv2016

Hello Everyone,

I am planning to move to Sydney/Melbourne around 2/3 week of March 2017. Anybody planning from India in this time frame?

Thanks.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

destinedtobe said:


> I will share these tips on how we uploaded our documents. I wouldn't say this got us the direct grant but perhaps it can help:
> 
> 1. Merge all documents per category (e.g. If you have multiple employments, merge them in chronological order)
> 2. Filename: LASTNAME, FirstName - DocumentName.pdf
> 3. We attached Forms 80, 1221, 1193, 1229 ahead
> 4. We attached immunisation history for all my children
> 5. We attached evidence of our life insurances
> 6. We attached evidence of identities we mentioned in the application form (ID's and all)
> 
> I hope this helps you in any way. Best of luck to all of us!


Dude I did the exact same thing by I named my files like first name, last name, instead of last name and first name. Would that cause any issues 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

destinedtobe said:


> We just received grant today! Thank you for all the help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congrats!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bikram82

destinedtobe said:


> We just received grant today! Thank you for all the help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


destinedtobe!! CONGRATS!!! I also applied on the same day! frontloaded all docs for 261313! Wish I would get the grant as well!


----------



## destinedtobe

bikram82 said:


> destinedtobe!! CONGRATS!!! I also applied on the same day! frontloaded all docs for 261313! Wish I would get the grant as well!


I wish for you to get the grant soon too!


----------



## praveendas

Hi All, got Contacted by CO today - GSM Adelaide. LISA was the CO representative.

Requested for Medicals , however , I had done my medicals yesterday at Fortis Hospital Bangalore.

How soon would they upload my medical details?

How soon would LISA re-verify / re-consider my application?

Appreciate if somebody can help confirm the same.

Regards,
PD


----------



## bikram82

Todays cutoff is reached right? I mean there will be no more grants today right?


----------



## destinedtobe

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude I did the exact same thing by I named my files like first name, last name, instead of last name and first name. Would that cause any issues
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I think it shouldn't matter. Maybe as long as it is consistent with all of your documents then it's fine.


----------



## sreejithkm

*Ied*

Hello Expert Friends.

If one got PR granted for himself and family, can the main applicant alone enter AU first and then the family will travel at a later date (of course before the IED). Is that allowed? Or all of them must travel together at the same time, before the IED, to have the visa validated? 

Thank you!


----------



## hari_it_ram

Anyone can travel anytime provided they make it before IED mentioned on their grant letter. Travelling together is not necessary.



sreejithkm said:


> Hello Expert Friends.
> 
> If one got PR granted for himself and family, can the main applicant alone enter AU first and then the family will travel at a later date (of course before the IED). Is that allowed? Or all of them must travel together at the same time, before the IED, to have the visa validated?
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## suhaz4

destinedtobe said:


> we just received grant today! Thank you for all the help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


congrats...


----------



## Neyogasgas

Hopefully, we shall get our grants before Christmas (this week) by the grace of God. The wait could be painful. All the best in Jesus name! Amen!

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk


----------



## manisesetty_pr

Hi,

Can you please let me know that have you uploaded all documents that are notarized or just color scanned documents?

Because i have lodged my visa on 23rd Nov, around week back CO requested for send PTE score card through online. Now waiting for grant. 

Please help me on this.

Thanks,
Subbu.


----------



## travorkates005

holdon said:


> Dear Members,,,
> 
> I was partying hard that I forgot to inform that I received my Grant Letter aka Golden Email yesterday 15th December after a long wait of 229 days. I clicked on email to see if there are new messages and BAMMMMM... there it was IMMI GRANT NOTIFICATION. I used to search this forum for every possible advice/suggestions to convince myself that my application is being actively processed. BUT trust me 230 days is a LONGGGGG WAIT. I wish everyone a speedy grant especially those waiting over 90+ days. GOOD LUCK!


Congrats....Party hard.....


----------



## manisesetty_pr

Hi All,

Any one please let me know that do we need to upload notarized documents or just color scanned documents are enough.

Thanks


----------



## destinedtobe

manisesetty_pr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any one please let me know that do we need to upload notarized documents or just color scanned documents are enough.
> 
> Thanks


The documents I uploaded are mixture of notarized (those I submitted during assessment) and just color scanned (passports, etc).


----------



## mogrew0003

I have been a discreet member.
GOT MY GRANT TODAY.
BEST day of my life. 
Lodged Visa on 7-Dec-2016.
Thanks Everyone


----------



## manisesetty_pr

destinedtobe said:


> The documents I uploaded are mixture of notarized (those I submitted during assessment) and just color scanned (passports, etc).


Hi,

Thanks you for your reply. I have all notarized documents but i have uploaded only color scanned documents. Does it impact anything ? Can i upload now notarized documents?

Can i know any employment verification has happened in your case? Because i have quite long employment history.

Thanks


----------



## Neyogasgas

mogrew0003 said:


> I have been a discreet member.
> GOT MY GRANT TODAY.
> BEST day of my life.
> Lodged Visa on 7-Dec-2016.
> Thanks Everyone


Wow! Congrats. That was fast!!!

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk


----------



## praveendas

manisesetty_pr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any one please let me know that do we need to upload notarized documents or just color scanned documents are enough.
> 
> Thanks


Have all documents Notarised to be on the safer side.

I did the same 

Regards,
PD


----------



## praveendas

mogrew0003 said:


> I have been a discreet member.
> GOT MY GRANT TODAY.
> BEST day of my life.
> Lodged Visa on 7-Dec-2016.
> Thanks Everyone


Congrats Buddy!

Can you please let me know the duration received for IED? (Hoping its 1 year)

Regards,
PD


----------



## destinedtobe

manisesetty_pr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks you for your reply. I have all notarized documents but i have uploaded only color scanned documents. Does it impact anything ? Can i upload now notarized documents?
> 
> Can i know any employment verification has happened in your case? Because i have quite long employment history.
> 
> Thanks


No validation so far. I've had 7 employers including the current, wife had 4. I think colored scans would suffice.


----------



## mogrew0003

praveendas said:


> Congrats Buddy!
> 
> Can you please let me know the duration received for IED? (Hoping its 1 year)
> 
> Regards,
> PD


Thanks Man
IED is 23-Nov-2016. PCC date of india


----------



## mnmedipa

mogrew0003 said:


> I have been a discreet member.
> GOT MY GRANT TODAY.
> BEST day of my life.
> Lodged Visa on 7-Dec-2016.
> Thanks Everyone


Even I got a quick grant... I think it makes more sense to take time collect all documents and front load everything because after co contacts for pending documents they don't seem to respond quickly... 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## praveendas

mogrew0003 said:


> Thanks Man
> IED is 23-Nov-2016. PCC date of india


you meant 23-Nov-2017 right? 

i.e 1 year from your PCC date.


----------



## mogrew0003

praveendas said:


> you meant 23-Nov-2017 right?
> 
> i.e 1 year from your PCC date.


Haha yes 2017. Although my UAE PCC was 20-Oct-2016 but still IED is according to Indian PCC.


----------



## mogrew0003

mnmedipa said:


> Even I got a quick grant... I think it makes more sense to take time collect all documents and front load everything because after co contacts for pending documents they don't seem to respond quickly...
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


Congrats to you.


----------



## gauravghai

mogrew0003 said:


> Haha yes 2017. Although my UAE PCC was 20-Oct-2016 but still IED is according to Indian PCC.


Congratulations, in how much time you got UAE PCC? I have to get it from Bahrain so I can speculate the timing.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

mogrew0003 said:


> I have been a discreet member.
> GOT MY GRANT TODAY.
> BEST day of my life.
> Lodged Visa on 7-Dec-2016.
> Thanks Everyone


Dude please share your timeline 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

One query here: Has anyone here submitted/knows about someone who has submitted a 189 visa application and in the application itself clearly specified that spouse has no Functional English and so paid the extra amount for no evidence of Functional English for spouse - The question is: After this, does the CO asked back for Functional English evidence for spouse and a child less than 8 years old? As far as my understanding goes - that extra amount for no Functional English needs to be paid once(or in other words for only 1 dependent member), even if there are more than 1 dependent members, without Functional English in the 189 visa application - is my this understanding correct here? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## mogrew0003

gauravghai said:


> Congratulations, in how much time you got UAE PCC? I have to get it from Bahrain so I can speculate the timing.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I got it the same day. I was in Abu dhabi so asked my PRO(Public relations officer) to get it for me.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

mogrew0003 said:


> I have been a discreet member.
> GOT MY GRANT TODAY.
> BEST day of my life.
> Lodged Visa on 7-Dec-2016.
> Thanks Everyone


Please share your job code

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mogrew0003

gonnabeexpat said:


> Please share your job code
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Engineering technologist-65 points -AGE-30, English-20, Degree-15

EOI-DOE-4th october 2016
Invitation- 9-Nov-2016
Visa Lodged and documents uploaded-7-Dec-2016
Grant letter-20-Dec-2016
IED-23-Nov-2017


----------



## misecmisc

destinedtobe said:


> In your health declaration, once done with medical checkup, you will be able to see this status if you select "View health assesment":
> Health clearance provided – no action required
> 
> Oh I also get the impression that our health are all cleared because my friend told me that if they see "something" in your medical, the clinic would usually call you for repeat checkup. We didn't get a call from the clinic therein after.


In my visa application, I will have my wife and my child. My wife is without Functional English. So I will have to pay extra for no Functional English for dependent member. So the total cost of the visa application would be much and I do not want to put that much money in visa application and later find that there are surprising health issues, due to which the health clearances might itself take more than 6 months and consequently my visa application process may be continuing for more than 1 year. Is there any confirmed way to know the medical check up result before applying for 189 visa? So what would you suggest me on how to proceed? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## destinedtobe

misecmisc said:


> In my visa application, I will have my wife and my child. My wife is without Functional English. So I will have to pay extra for no Functional English for dependent member. So the total cost of the visa application would be much and I do not want to put that much money in visa application and later find that there are surprising health issues, due to which the health clearances might itself take more than 6 months and consequently my visa application process may be continuing for more than 1 year. Is there any confirmed way to know the medical check up result before applying for 189 visa? So what would you suggest me on how to proceed? Please suggest. Thanks.


Medical check up would only take a few days, maybe 2. But for the children since they took skin test for TB, it took about 4 days. I don't know with the clinics in the country you are currently in but here we can ask and pay for a separate "personal" result of the medicals. We didn't do it though as the "clearance" were provided online on the next day we had our check up.

You can ask the clinic/hospital in your area.


----------



## bikram82

Immi site is down again  . I can see my list of applications (Received) but when I click on the primary application number .. it doesnt opens and then after sometime throws an error.


----------



## misecmisc

destinedtobe said:


> Medical check up would only take a few days, maybe 2. But for the children since they took skin test for TB, it took about 4 days. I don't know with the clinics in the country you are currently in but here we can ask and pay for a separate "personal" result of the medicals. We didn't do it though as the "clearance" were provided online on the next day we had our check up.
> 
> You can ask the clinic/hospital in your area.


Is there any URL which shows the list of hospitals in a city, where these medical check-ups can be carried out? Can we register in the medical website URL, where HAP IDs are generated before even getting an EOI invite? Can we get the medicals done before even getting an EOI invite? What is the validity period of these medical check-ups? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## destinedtobe

misecmisc said:


> Is there any URL which shows the list of hospitals in a city, where these medical check-ups can be carried out? Can we register in the medical website URL, where HAP IDs are generated before even getting an EOI invite? Can we get the medicals done before even getting an EOI invite? What is the validity period of these medical check-ups? Please suggest. Thanks.


Generating HAP ID:
Go to your immiaccount -> New application -> Health -> My health declarations
Once you submit, a medical referral letter is generated with HAP ID.

Clinic/Hospitals List:India

You need to do appointment first. Call the clinic beforehand to check.

Validity is only one year. I would suggest you wait to get an invite first.


----------



## misecmisc

Those, who have got their medical check-up done at New Delhi, which hospital would you suggest for going for medical check-up for 189 visa application process? Any information, please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## mogrew0003

misecmisc said:


> Those, who have got their medical check-up done at New Delhi, which hospital would you suggest for going for medical check-up for 189 visa application process? Any information, please suggest. Thanks.


Go to max panchsheel, New delhi. They upload results in 5 6 days


----------



## ashish.saxena21

Please advise.

During ACS skills assessment I mentioned only my last position held in the previous organization in the online form but provided the Statuatory declaration of all the positions after they requested for additional documents due to job duties. My last position has job duties not in line with the ANZSCO code. In the skills assessment letter that I got from ACS it has listed only 1 (last) position held most likely because of single entry in the online form. 

Now when I am submitting the visa application should I provide the details of all the positions held or only the last position held in that organization.

ACS skill assessment letter has 1 position (last one)
statuatory declaration letter has 4 positions 

Also I am not able to fill all the positions in the form 80. In form 1221 I have enough space to list all the job positions of my previous organization.

I have proofs like payslips , appraisal letters of all the positions held in the previous organization.


----------



## sultan_azam

mogrew0003 said:


> Engineering technologist-65 points -AGE-30, English-20, Degree-15
> 
> EOI-DOE-4th october 2016
> Invitation- 9-Nov-2016
> Visa Lodged and documents uploaded-7-Dec-2016
> Grant letter-20-Dec-2016
> IED-23-Nov-2017


Congratulations mate


----------



## pm10481

In form 80, it asks for contacts like friends and relatives in Australia. Does it helps to add friends names and whereabouts or its better to have it empty. Any suggestions ?

Thanks,
PM


----------



## sultan_azam

pm10481 said:


> In form 80, it asks for contacts like friends and relatives in Australia. Does it helps to add friends names and whereabouts or its better to have it empty. Any suggestions ?
> 
> Thanks,
> PM


I am not aware how much it will help in visa application, i left it blank as I didn't have any friends in Australia at time of submitting this form


----------



## praveendas

bikram82 said:


> Immi site is down again  . I can see my list of applications (Received) but when I click on the primary application number .. it doesnt opens and then after sometime throws an error.




True, been waiting since couple of hours now.. no luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## running_whipstitch

Would it be fine to lodge a visa application during holidays? just thinkin that no one will review the case since most of them will be on leave. better to wait til january?


----------



## praveendas

running_whipstitch said:


> Would it be fine to lodge a visa application during holidays? just thinkin that no one will review the case since most of them will be on leave. better to wait til january?




If you have all documents ready, go ahead and Lodge it, the sooner the better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pm10481

Has anyone filled form80 online, or is it compulsory to fill it by ink

Suggestions please.

Regards,
PM


----------



## gsingh006

Where is the CO name mentioned? Is it in the letter with details where name along with position no.?
My 1st letter came from Christopher(15-Aug) and then 2nd letter came from Scott(21-oCt).
Anyone with same CO name - what is your expericne, is their response fast or slow?


----------



## bikram82

pm10481 said:


> Has anyone filled form80 online, or is it compulsory to fill it by ink
> 
> Suggestions please.
> 
> Regards,
> PM


You have fill the whole form online i.e. type it.. and physically sign > scan > upload the last acknowledgement page. 

Thanks


----------



## ashish.saxena21

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Please advise.
> 
> During ACS skills assessment I mentioned only my last position held in the previous organization in the online form but provided the Statuatory declaration of all the positions after they requested for additional documents due to job duties. My last position has job duties not in line with the ANZSCO code. In the skills assessment letter that I got from ACS it has listed only 1 (last) position held most likely because of single entry in the online form.
> 
> Now when I am submitting the visa application should I provide the details of all the positions held or only the last position held in that organization.
> 
> ACS skill assessment letter has 1 position (last one)
> statuatory declaration letter has 4 positions
> 
> Also I am not able to fill all the positions in the form 80. In form 1221 I have enough space to list all the job positions of my previous organization.
> 
> I have proofs like payslips , appraisal letters of all the positions held in the previous organization.




can someone please care to provide their inputs ??????


----------



## misecmisc

mogrew0003 said:


> I have been a discreet member.
> GOT MY GRANT TODAY.
> BEST day of my life.
> Lodged Visa on 7-Dec-2016.
> Thanks Everyone


Congrats.


----------



## bikram82

ashish.saxena21 said:


> can someone please care to provide their inputs ??????


Hello,

hmmm.. you are saying that the last position that you are holding is not related to ANZSCO code, then what is the outcome of ACS? is that positive? did they mention that THIS particular employment experience is related and STARTING <a particular date> the experience can be counted as overseas experience? I am confused here. 

However, you need to mention all your experience while filing DIBP application, wheher they are ACS assessed or not. However, you need to mention as relevant, to the one that has been assessed by ACS and non-relevant for the other one. 

The last page for both the form ( Part T) is for adding additional information for any questions in the form. just mention the Question number on the leftmost column and fill the rest. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## misecmisc

mogrew0003 said:


> Go to max panchsheel, New delhi. They upload results in 5 6 days


You meant 5 days or 6 days - correct? or you meant 56 days? Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## running_whipstitch

bikram82 said:


> You have fill the whole form online i.e. type it.. and physically sign > scan > upload the last acknowledgement page.
> 
> Thanks


how do you do it online? do you type it on immi account? thanks


----------



## ashish.saxena21

bikram82 said:


> Hello,
> 
> hmmm.. you are saying that the last position that you are holding is not related to ANZSCO code, then what is the outcome of ACS? is that positive? did they mention that THIS particular employment experience is related and STARTING <a particular date> the experience can be counted as overseas experience? I am confused here.
> 
> However, you need to mention all your experience while filing DIBP application, wheher they are ACS assessed or not. However, you need to mention as relevant, to the one that has been assessed by ACS and non-relevant for the other one.
> 
> The last page for both the form ( Part T) is for adding additional information for any questions in the form. just mention the Question number on the leftmost column and fill the rest.
> 
> Hope this helps.[/QUOT
> Okay so the thing is...I submitted the reference letter from company in their format to ACS with single (last position) held..to which ACS said that it is not related to the relevant code (because of the job duties) then I submitted the statuatory declaration with all the positions held during the entire tenure of 5 years (with payslips as proof as well) and hence I was able to convince them.
> 
> ACS recognized that and I got ACS positive for that tenure but since I made a single entry in the ACS online application form the ACS skill result shows only the last position but positive.
> 
> Now my confusion is when I am fillin the online visa application form should I mention al the 4 positions held during that tenure or just the last position (this position has 65% of relevant duties)
> 
> Also what should I write in form 80 and 1221.
> 
> *sample below :*
> 
> *+ letter from ACS is in the below format for my previous organisation*
> 
> Dates: *03/07 - 10/11 (4yrs 7mths)*
> Position: xxxxxxxxxxxx
> Employer: xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> *statuatory declaration is in the below format*
> 
> Dates: *03/07 - 08/07*
> Position: xxxxxxxxxxxx
> Employer: xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Dates: 08/07 - 08/09
> Position: xxxxxxxxxxxx
> Employer: xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Dates: 09/09 - 08/10
> Position: xxxxxxxxxxxx
> Employer: xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Dates: *09/10 - 10/11*
> Position: xxxxxxxxxxxx
> Employer: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ashish.saxena21

bikram82 said:


> Hello,
> 
> hmmm.. you are saying that the last position that you are holding is not related to ANZSCO code, then what is the outcome of ACS? is that positive? did they mention that THIS particular employment experience is related and STARTING <a particular date> the experience can be counted as overseas experience? I am confused here.
> 
> However, you need to mention all your experience while filing DIBP application, wheher they are ACS assessed or not. However, you need to mention as relevant, to the one that has been assessed by ACS and non-relevant for the other one.
> 
> The last page for both the form ( Part T) is for adding additional information for any questions in the form. just mention the Question number on the leftmost column and fill the rest.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Okay so the thing is...I submitted the reference letter from company in their format to ACS with single (last position) held..to which ACS said that it is not related to the relevant code (because of the job duties) then I submitted the statuatory declaration with all the positions held during the entire tenure of 5 years (with payslips as proof as well) and hence I was able to convince them.

ACS recognized that and I got ACS positive for that tenure but since I made a single entry in the ACS online application form the ACS skill result shows only the last position but positive.

Now my confusion is when I am fillin the online visa application form should I mention al the 4 positions held during that tenure or just the last position (this position has 65% of relevant duties)

Also what should I write in form 80 and 1221. 

sample below :

+ letter from ACS is in the below format for my previous organisation

Dates: 03/07 - 10/11 (4yrs 7mths)
Position: xxxxxxxxxxxx
Employer: xxxxxxxxxxxxx

statuatory declaration is in the below format

Dates: 03/07 - 08/07
Position: xxxxxxxxxxxx
Employer: xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Dates: 08/07 - 08/09
Position: xxxxxxxxxxxx
Employer: xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Dates: 09/09 - 08/10
Position: xxxxxxxxxxxx
Employer: xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Dates: 09/10 - 10/11
Position: xxxxxxxxxxxx
Employer: xxxxxxxxxxxxx

2. should I mention only the last position held in the form 80 and provide the details in the additional details section as I will not be able to write all the positions in the question and in form 1221 write all the positions held...online visa form - write all the positions held


----------



## bikram82

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Okay so the thing is...I submitted the reference letter from company in their format to ACS with single (last position) held..to which ACS said that it is not related to the relevant code (because of the job duties) then I submitted the statuatory declaration with all the positions held during the entire tenure of 5 years (with payslips as proof as well) and hence I was able to convince them.
> 
> ACS recognized that and I got ACS positive for that tenure but since I made a single entry in the ACS online application form the ACS skill result shows only the last position but positive.
> 
> Now my confusion is when I am fillin the online visa application form should I mention al the 4 positions held during that tenure or just the last position (this position has 65% of relevant duties)
> 
> Also what should I write in form 80 and 1221.
> 
> sample below :
> 
> + letter from ACS is in the below format for my previous organisation
> 
> Dates: 03/07 - 10/11 (4yrs 7mths)
> Position: xxxxxxxxxxxx
> Employer: xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> statuatory declaration is in the below format
> 
> Dates: 03/07 - 08/07
> Position: xxxxxxxxxxxx
> Employer: xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Dates: 08/07 - 08/09
> Position: xxxxxxxxxxxx
> Employer: xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Dates: 09/09 - 08/10
> Position: xxxxxxxxxxxx
> Employer: xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Dates: 09/10 - 10/11
> Position: xxxxxxxxxxxx
> Employer: xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 2. should I mention only the last position held in the form 80 and provide the details in the additional details section as I will not be able to write all the positions in the question and in form 1221 write all the positions held...online visa form - write all the positions held



If ACS has given a positive and counted the entire 5 years of your tenure (for the same company), then you are ok to just mention the 1 role in DIBP. If, for example ACS has counted 4 years to be relevant and 1 year non relevant, then break your exp in 2 entries (relevant & non relevant). 

If you are following my suggestion then no need to mention all breakups in form 80. 

Thanks


----------



## bikram82

running_whipstitch said:


> how do you do it online? do you type it on immi account? thanks


download form 80 from google. or follow the link below :

https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf


----------



## ashish.saxena21

bikram82 said:


> If ACS has given a positive and counted the entire 5 years of your tenure (for the same company), then you are ok to just mention the 1 role in DIBP. If, for example ACS has counted 4 years to be relevant and 1 year non relevant, then break your exp in 2 entries (relevant & non relevant).
> 
> If you are following my suggestion then no need to mention all breakups in form 80.
> 
> Thanks


Since it was my first company so out of 5 years of experience they have deducted 2 years.

I have been hearing this relevant and non relevant..but the thing is we can show the experience this way only while lodging the EOI as I did not see anything of that sort while filling the online visa application form i.e. while lodging the visa application. I cannot club the entries of 2 positions during the non relevant period.

I am thinking of putting all positions in the online visa application form and in form 1221 as it has the space as well but in form 80 I will just put the entry for last position held and then in the additional details section I will break the experience of 5 years into different positions held during that tenure...will that be okay..

2. or don't worry about anything and just submit it with one sinle entry for previous organization?


----------



## nsure

Finally GOT MY GRANT TODAY ... &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;
This forum has been very Helpful right from the day 1 of my process .I have been a silent member all these days and I thank each and every member for sharing useful information .below is timeline for reference. 


ACS Results - 19-Jul-2016
PTE A - 27-Aug-2016


ANZSCO CODE: 261313 - Software Engineer
EOI 189 (65 points) - 29-SEP-2016 
INVITE 189 - 26-OCT-2016

VISA LODGED ( WITH DOCUMENTS): 07 NOV 2016
CO CONTACT : ADL - 22 NOV 2016 - FORM 1193 ,PAYSLIPS FOR MY PREVIOUS EXPERIENCE* ,REQUESTED TO SEND PTE SCORE REPORT TO DIPB

FINAL GRANT :20 DEC 2016


----------



## andreyx108b

destinedtobe said:


> We just received grant today! Thank you for all the help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congrats!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

nsure said:


> Finally GOT MY GRANT TODAY ... ����
> This forum has been very Helpful right from the day 1 of my process .I have been a silent member all these days and I thank each and every member for sharing useful information .below is timeline for reference.
> 
> 
> ACS Results - 19-Jul-2016
> PTE A - 27-Aug-2016
> 
> 
> ANZSCO CODE: 261313 - Software Engineer
> EOI 189 (65 points) - 29-SEP-2016
> INVITE 189 - 26-OCT-2016
> 
> VISA LODGED ( WITH DOCUMENTS): 07 NOV 2016
> CO CONTACT : ADL - 22 NOV 2016 - FORM 1193 ,PAYSLIPS FOR MY PREVIOUS EXPERIENCE* ,REQUESTED TO SEND PTE SCORE REPORT TO DIPB
> 
> FINAL GRANT :20 DEC 2016


Congratulations and all the best for journey ahead


----------



## tk123

nsure said:


> Finally GOT MY GRANT TODAY ...
> This forum has been very Helpful right from the day 1 of my process .I have been a silent member all these days and I thank each and every member for sharing useful information .below is timeline for reference.
> 
> 
> ACS Results - 19-Jul-2016
> PTE A - 27-Aug-2016
> 
> 
> ANZSCO CODE: 261313 - Software Engineer
> EOI 189 (65 points) - 29-SEP-2016
> INVITE 189 - 26-OCT-2016
> 
> VISA LODGED ( WITH DOCUMENTS): 07 NOV 2016
> CO CONTACT : ADL - 22 NOV 2016 - FORM 1193 ,PAYSLIPS FOR MY PREVIOUS EXPERIENCE* ,REQUESTED TO SEND PTE SCORE REPORT TO DIPB
> 
> FINAL GRANT :20 DEC 2016




Congrats!!! 
when did you submit requested documents?


-—•—•—•—•—•—•—
Visa Lodge: 28-Oct-16
CO Contact: 8-Nov-16
Doc Submit: 1-Dec-12


----------



## bikram82

nsure said:


> Finally GOT MY GRANT TODAY ... ����
> This forum has been very Helpful right from the day 1 of my process .I have been a silent member all these days and I thank each and every member for sharing useful information .below is timeline for reference.
> 
> 
> ACS Results - 19-Jul-2016
> PTE A - 27-Aug-2016
> 
> 
> ANZSCO CODE: 261313 - Software Engineer
> EOI 189 (65 points) - 29-SEP-2016
> INVITE 189 - 26-OCT-2016
> 
> VISA LODGED ( WITH DOCUMENTS): 07 NOV 2016
> CO CONTACT : ADL - 22 NOV 2016 - FORM 1193 ,PAYSLIPS FOR MY PREVIOUS EXPERIENCE* ,REQUESTED TO SEND PTE SCORE REPORT TO DIPB
> 
> FINAL GRANT :20 DEC 2016



Congratulations and Celebrations!!!


----------



## nsure

tk123 said:


> Congrats!!!
> when did you submit requested documents?
> 
> 
> -—•—•—•—•—•—•—
> Visa Lodge: 28-Oct-16
> CO Contact: 8-Nov-16
> Doc Submit: 1-Dec-12


Submitted the same day 22 NOV..


----------



## gsingh006

*Congrats*

Congrats mate...what was the name of your CO...My application is also waiting with Adelaide from last 7 months


----------



## nsure

gsingh006 said:


> Congrats mate...what was the name of your CO...My application is also waiting with Adelaide from last 7 months


Thanks mate.I think it was Cristy.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## niran007

Dear all, thank you so much for help, today we got a Grant, had filed visa nov 30th and all doc was uploaded on 7th December,.. wish all waiting guys get visa soon..


----------



## selvaatec

nsure said:


> Finally GOT MY GRANT TODAY ... ����
> This forum has been very Helpful right from the day 1 of my process .I have been a silent member all these days and I thank each and every member for sharing useful information .below is timeline for reference.
> 
> 
> ACS Results - 19-Jul-2016
> PTE A - 27-Aug-2016
> 
> 
> ANZSCO CODE: 261313 - Software Engineer
> EOI 189 (65 points) - 29-SEP-2016
> INVITE 189 - 26-OCT-2016
> 
> VISA LODGED ( WITH DOCUMENTS): 07 NOV 2016
> CO CONTACT : ADL - 22 NOV 2016 - FORM 1193 ,PAYSLIPS FOR MY PREVIOUS EXPERIENCE* ,REQUESTED TO SEND PTE SCORE REPORT TO DIPB
> 
> FINAL GRANT :20 DEC 2016



Congrats !

my timeline is kinda similar to you, and same adelaide CO team , still waiting 


Job code - ICT Business Analyst, 261111
Points - 70 (English-20,Age-30, Educational Qualification-15,partner-5 )
189 Visa invitation- 26 Oct 2016
Visa Lodgement-05-Nov-2016
Co Contact - 15-Nov 2016 (Asked for Indian PCC, Additional proof for relationship)
Documents Submitted - 18 Nov 2016
Status-Assessment in Progress
Grant- ******


----------



## tikki2282

niran007 said:


> Dear all, thank you so much for help, today we got a Grant, had filed visa nov 30th and all doc was uploaded on 7th December,.. wish all waiting guys get visa soon..




Many congratulations. Your timelines please.


----------



## tikki2282

nsure said:


> Finally GOT MY GRANT TODAY ... &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;
> This forum has been very Helpful right from the day 1 of my process .I have been a silent member all these days and I thank each and every member for sharing useful information .below is timeline for reference.
> 
> 
> ACS Results - 19-Jul-2016
> PTE A - 27-Aug-2016
> 
> 
> ANZSCO CODE: 261313 - Software Engineer
> EOI 189 (65 points) - 29-SEP-2016
> INVITE 189 - 26-OCT-2016
> 
> VISA LODGED ( WITH DOCUMENTS): 07 NOV 2016
> CO CONTACT : ADL - 22 NOV 2016 - FORM 1193 ,PAYSLIPS FOR MY PREVIOUS EXPERIENCE* ,REQUESTED TO SEND PTE SCORE REPORT TO DIPB
> 
> FINAL GRANT :20 DEC 2016




Many congratulations. All the best


----------



## paramSG

nsure said:


> Finally GOT MY GRANT TODAY ... ����
> This forum has been very Helpful right from the day 1 of my process .I have been a silent member all these days and I thank each and every member for sharing useful information .below is timeline for reference.
> 
> 
> ACS Results - 19-Jul-2016
> PTE A - 27-Aug-2016
> 
> 
> ANZSCO CODE: 261313 - Software Engineer
> EOI 189 (65 points) - 29-SEP-2016
> INVITE 189 - 26-OCT-2016
> 
> VISA LODGED ( WITH DOCUMENTS): 07 NOV 2016
> CO CONTACT : ADL - 22 NOV 2016 - FORM 1193 ,PAYSLIPS FOR MY PREVIOUS EXPERIENCE* ,REQUESTED TO SEND PTE SCORE REPORT TO DIPB
> 
> FINAL GRANT :20 DEC 2016


Congrats Friend.

I have one question regarding Payslips for all previous experience.
"Did you provide all payslips from all employers ?"


Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## tk123

niran007 said:


> Dear all, thank you so much for help, today we got a Grant, had filed visa nov 30th and all doc was uploaded on 7th December,.. wish all waiting guys get visa soon..




Congrats!!! 
Wishing you best of luck with planning the move ... 


-—•—•—•—•—•—•—
Visa Lodge: 28-Oct-16
CO Contact: 8-Nov-16
Doc Submit: 1-Dec-12


----------



## nsure

paramSG said:


> Congrats Friend.
> 
> I have one question regarding Payslips for all previous experience.
> "Did you provide all payslips from all employers ?"
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ParamSG


Thank you. I have provided 2 months payslips for the employer CO has requested.However most of my experience was with this employer.


----------



## oLivia0302

Anyone having issues accessing their immiaccount/visa application today?


----------



## tikki2282

oLivia0302 said:


> Anyone having issues accessing their immiaccount/visa application today?




Seems yes basis updates from other members


----------



## loks26

on page 3/17, there are two sections, National Identity Cards and other identity document. I have an Aadhaar Card (Indian Identity document), Driving License, and Pan Card. Where should I put what? Please help.


----------



## nsure

selvaatec said:


> Congrats !
> 
> my timeline is kinda similar to you, and same adelaide CO team , still waiting
> 
> 
> Job code - ICT Business Analyst, 261111
> Points - 70 (English-20,Age-30, Educational Qualification-15,partner-5 )
> 189 Visa invitation- 26 Oct 2016
> Visa Lodgement-05-Nov-2016
> Co Contact - 15-Nov 2016 (Asked for Indian PCC, Additional proof for relationship)
> Documents Submitted - 18 Nov 2016
> Status-Assessment in Progress
> Grant- ******


Thanks mate.hope you will get soon.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Winwan

Dear All,

How long does Australian Police clearance valid for?
is it 6 months or 1 year?

Does anybody know Malaysian Certificate good of conduct validity period? 6 months or 1 year?

hope somebody have experience here


----------



## hammadtahir

nsure said:


> Thank you. I have provided 2 months payslips for the employer CO has requested.However most of my experience was with this employer.


Dear,
Only payslips were submitted or Bank statements were also submitted ??


----------



## hammadtahir

Dear Experts,
Please help me with the following queries.
1) I want to utilize points for my spouse education. Do i need to evaluate for Degree from Engineer Australia as Well ?

2) How much she needs to score in IELTS ?

3) She needs job experience or only education evaluation is enough to claim points .

Please advise.


----------



## drasadqamar

I uploaded notarized copies of identification ocuments only


----------



## monettex

ANZSCO: Accountant(general)
EOI 189 (75 points) - November 2016
INVITE 189 - November 2016

By the way does anyone know if the 60 days they give you after the invite is the due date for everything, like all the medical report, police clearance, FBI check stuff? With holiday season I am worried this stuff is going to take us a while to get.


----------



## hari_it_ram

There is no limit for the additional records. Provide maximum for the experienced claimed.

It can be any of these or combination of all/few - Payslips, Bank statements, IT Returns, Form 16, Tax Calculations, PF deductions.



hammadtahir said:


> Dear,
> Only payslips were submitted or Bank statements were also submitted ??


----------



## visava

Hi all, 
I have finally got the invite after a long wait. 

Please suggest where can i get the list of documents which needs to be submitted?

Secondly, can I initiate PCC and medicals at my end or do I need to wait for CO to be assigned?

Thanks in advance

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## running_whipstitch

Hi

Just a quick question..

Is it necessary to submit payslip from previous employer?

Thank you


----------



## hari_it_ram

You can initiate and front load all docs for quick outcome. Please carry your VISA invite for both PCC and Medical.



visava said:


> Hi all,
> I have finally got the invite after a long wait.
> 
> Please suggest where can i get the list of documents which needs to be submitted?
> 
> Secondly, can I initiate PCC and medicals at my end or do I need to wait for CO to be assigned?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

There is no hard rule for any docs, however, payslip and bank statements are most popular evidence to prove your claims. Attaching both will provide more clarity for the CO.



running_whipstitch said:


> Hi
> 
> Just a quick question..
> 
> Is it necessary to submit payslip from previous employer?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## rishavvmisra

*Help*

Relevant Skilled Employment assessment mandatory or optional for a guy claiming points...as i already got invitation today based on those points but i have not gone through Relevant Skilled Employment assessment


----------



## Vikassk21

Dear Folks,

I am getting my visa done by an agent. CO contacted me on 27th oct asking for additional info which was for form 1193. me and my agent filled the form and uploaded under the section :
Contact while apart,
Evidence of
Other (specify) : 
Form1193 : Name_Form1193.pdf.

Now since my agent mail Id is primary mode of contact, can I ask for updates or send remainder mails to CO in my email, the same mail id is given in form 80 as well.

My agent is not ready to send remainder mails. 
Please help and advice.

Thanks in advance


----------



## vinodn007

rishavvmisra said:


> Relevant Skilled Employment assessment mandatory or optional for a guy claiming points...as i already got invitation today based on those points but i have not gone through Relevant Skilled Employment assessment


You have to get assessed on your skills even if not claiming points.have a skilled assessment is a must. Seniors can add or correct me


EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112 
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet


----------



## hari_it_ram

You mean you never went for any assessment like ACS or Vetassess? How you chose your Jobcode?



rishavvmisra said:


> Relevant Skilled Employment assessment mandatory or optional for a guy claiming points...as i already got invitation today based on those points but i have not gone through Relevant Skilled Employment assessment


----------



## rishavvmisra

*Ok but*



vinodn007 said:


> You have to get assessed on your skills even if not claiming points.have a skilled assessment is a must. Seniors can add or correct me
> 
> 
> But im talking about additional relevant skill employment assessment from engineers australia


----------



## rishavvmisra

*But*



hari_it_ram said:


> You mean you never went for any assessment like ACS or Vetassess? How you chose your Jobcode?



Im talking about additional skilled employment assesment from EA...skill assesment is mandatory though for 189...aw thanks for ur time


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

rishavvmisra said:


> Im talking about additional skilled employment assesment from EA...skill assesment is mandatory though for 189...aw thanks for ur time



There is no explicit clause which mandates Relevant Skilled Employment assessment with Engineers Australia, however in my case I did both CDR and Relevant Skilled Employment assessment with Engineers Australia and received positive outcome. It is good to have both CDR+RSA though it is not mentioned explicitly. Cheers


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

Dear experts

Need your help. I received invitation to apply 189 visa today. My spouse passport is expiring in Dec 2017 (1 year from now). I am bit doubtful whether or not to proceed further with the old passport and apply for visa or else renew my spouse passport before applying visa

Please help me with right solution. Do I need to renew the passport before I lodge my visa application or I can go ahead with the current passport having another one year validity ?

Thanks


----------



## hari_it_ram

Sorry got confused since I had no idea about your occupation. Could you please add a signature for others to understand?.



rishavvmisra said:


> Im talking about additional skilled employment assesment from EA...skill assesment is mandatory though for 189...aw thanks for ur time


----------



## rishavvmisra

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> There is no explicit clause which mandates Relevant Skilled Employment assessment with Engineers Australia, however in my case I did both CDR and Relevant Skilled Employment assessment with Engineers Australia and received positive outcome. It is good to have both CDR+RSA though it is not mentioned explicitly. Cheers


All anyone can do is wait...i have mailed EA asking their opinion n help ... so i will decide after 2 days...aw thanks though..btw u which profession???


----------



## hari_it_ram

I would renew since its just a year from now. I did it when I had 6 months to expire. It gives peaceful mind or else it will be on our to do list even after grant.



rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Dear experts
> 
> Need your help. I received invitation to apply 189 visa today. My spouse passport is expiring in Dec 2017 (1 year from now). I am bit doubtful whether or not to proceed further with the old passport and apply for visa or else renew my spouse passport before applying visa
> 
> Please help me with right solution. Do I need to renew the passport before I lodge my visa application or I can go ahead with the current passport having another one year validity ?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

rishavvmisra said:


> All anyone can do is wait...i have mailed EA asking their opinion n help ... so i will decide after 2 days...aw thanks though..btw u which profession???


Mine is Telecommunications Engineer. I can tell you what will be the response from EA. EA always asks every candidate to go for RSA, is what happened when I asked EA last month.  Not to panic, there are many people who were granted visa without RSA - don't get confused much, go ahead and provide maximum evidence for your employment with DIBP. Cheers


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

hari_it_ram said:


> I would renew since its just a year from now. I did it when I had 6 months to expire. It gives peaceful mind or else it will be on our to do list even after grant.


Dear Hari

Thanks, yes I prefer to do so.


----------



## tgurmani

praveendas said:


> Hi All, got Contacted by CO today - GSM Adelaide. LISA was the CO representative.
> 
> Requested for Medicals , however , I had done my medicals yesterday at Fortis Hospital Bangalore.
> 
> How soon would they upload my medical details?
> 
> How soon would LISA re-verify / re-consider my application?
> 
> Appreciate if somebody can help confirm the same.
> 
> Regards,
> PD




Same happened to me by same CO, result were uploaded but she still requested for medical examination. Anyway requested information provided on 5th of Dec waiting for Grant..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anujdhall

Hi All,

Got invite to lodge visa today.
Can some one please help with step by step guide or a short write up / any link which can help in application process.

thanks.


----------



## aussiedream87

Congratulations too all the invitees. Kindly have your signatures updated and also update immitracker.

Thanks!


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

Anujdhall said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got invite to lodge visa today.
> Can some one please help with step by step guide or a short write up / any link which can help in application process.
> 
> thanks.


There are couple of good videos available in you tube on this. It is pretty much simple and quick. Do not worry, watch those videos for better clarity. Wish you all the very best !

Cheers


----------



## vasanth240

Guys i got an invite today, need all your help to lodge visa.


----------



## infysaxe

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> There are couple of good videos available in you tube on this. It is pretty much simple and quick. Do not worry, watch those videos for better clarity. Wish you all the very best !
> 
> Cheers


You may use below, also I would suggest you to do medical assessment before you lodge visa, that will help in speeding up the grant.

You can follow Step 1,2,3 in case you do medical checks before lodging visa
or Step 2,3,4 if you want medicals to be done after lodging visa

Step 1 : Medicals before lodging visa :
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations
Click on Start my health declaration, which will ask you to create immiaccount login, same you can use later in step 2

Step 2: 189 visa application : 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBWrg9ksAmo

Step 3: Document upload, possible only after you do payment for visa
www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNRSkdW_yto

Step 4: If you don't do medical checks before lodging visa
www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0gOQCCwTFE


----------



## sumitn

Guys i got an invite today, need all your help to lodge visa. 
Planning to get Medical & PCC done before uploading documents and paying VISA fees.


----------



## tk123

sumitn said:


> Guys i got an invite today, need all your help to lodge visa.
> 
> Planning to get Medical & PCC done before uploading documents and paying VISA fees.




I suggest, instead of worrying about Visa Lodgement, work on getting the documents in place. You will make up the time through direct grant.

good luck 


-—•—•—•—•—•—•—
Visa Lodge: 28-Oct-16
CO Contact: 8-Nov-16
Doc Submit: 1-Dec-12


----------



## mmudassir

monettex said:


> ANZSCO: Accountant(general)
> EOI 189 (75 points) - November 2016
> INVITE 189 - November 2016
> 
> By the way does anyone know if the 60 days they give you after the invite is the due date for everything, like all the medical report, police clearance, FBI check stuff? With holiday season I am worried this stuff is going to take us a while to get.


I would say you apply for the FBI Clearance, as it will take 12-14 weeks for Non-US Citizen/non permanent citizen. It is better to lodge, if you have all the documents, CO will check the case in 15-20 days, if he/she finds something is missing, they will ask for missing document and will give 28 days to attach the document or provide proof , if you provide the proof, they will consider and give more time, different CO's will look into the case with in 7 days or 14 days or 28 days, if they feel they need more information, they can ask at any given time.


----------



## thepirate

I submitted my application last night and thought of uploading docs in the morning but now I am seeing an error while navigating to online lodgement page and application has gone into received status. Can anyone confirm this is a temp issue and I will be able to upload docs before CO requesting for same.


----------



## tk123

thepirate said:


> I submitted my application last night and thought of uploading docs in the morning but now I am seeing an error while navigating to online lodgement page and application has gone into received status. Can anyone confirm this is a temp issue and I will be able to upload docs before CO requesting for same.




once u submit the application, it will automatically show as received. Now you have the time until CO is assigned (in 8-10 days) to submit all your documents and go for a direct grant! 

good luck 

PS: try the website again, as sometimes immiAccount acts funny due to upgrade/maintenance work. if the problem persists, write to DIBP Technical support (through their website) -- they usually reapond within a couple of hours. 

good luck again  


-—•—•—•—•—•—•—
Visa Lodge: 28-Oct-16
CO Contact: 8-Nov-16
Doc Submit: 1-Dec-12


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Hello everyone. 

1. I have to upload employment letter, payslip, Form 80, 1221, Medicals, and CV for direct grant? Is there any additional document or tip someone can share ?  

2. And please tell me if any one has any idea about DIBP leave calender for Xmas and New Year 

Thanks in advance


----------



## gonnabeexpat

No grant today ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

Does anyone get this issue when clicking on application?

An error has occurred
This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.


----------



## thepirate

Yes .. infact they have put a message on the top of the website that many users are facing this error and currently tech team is lookinng into it.



farjaf said:


> Does anyone get this issue when clicking on application?
> 
> An error has occurred
> This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.


----------



## thepirate

Thanks a ton dude.



tk123 said:


> once u submit the application, it will automatically show as received. Now you have the time until CO is assigned (in 8-10 days) to submit all your documents and go for a direct grant!
> 
> good luck
> 
> PS: try the website again, as sometimes immiAccount acts funny due to upgrade/maintenance work. if the problem persists, write to DIBP Technical support (through their website) -- they usually reapond within a couple of hours.
> 
> good luck again
> 
> 
> -—•—•—•—•—•—•—
> Visa Lodge: 28-Oct-16
> CO Contact: 8-Nov-16
> Doc Submit: 1-Dec-12


----------



## visa190qld

farjaf said:


> Does anyone get this issue when clicking on application?
> 
> An error has occurred
> This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.


yes same issue with me too..


----------



## Neyogasgas

thepirate said:


> Yes .. infact they have put a message on the top of the website that many users are facing this error and currently tech team is lookinng into it.


I hope this doesn't affect issuing of grants for the day as all we got left for the year 2016 is 2 days. By the way, Merry Christmas everyone!!!

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk


----------



## visa190qld

Merry Christmas everyone and all the best for last 2 days... i heard that might be 28 & 29 open as not listed on border website holiday..


----------



## tk123

Neyogasgas said:


> I hope this doesn't affect issuing of grants for the day as all we got left for the year 2016 is 2 days. By the way, Merry Christmas everyone!!!
> 
> Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk




we have 4 days left. DIBP willl be open next week for 2 days as well 


-—•—•—•—•—•—•—
Visa Lodge: 28-Oct-16
CO Contact: 8-Nov-16
Doc Submit: 1-Dec-12


----------



## Neyogasgas

tk123 said:


> we have 4 days left. DIBP willl be open next week for 2 days as well
> 
> 
> -—•—•—•—•—•—•—
> Visa Lodge: 28-Oct-16
> CO Contact: 8-Nov-16
> Doc Submit: 1-Dec-12


Oh! My bad! That's great news if true. The quest continues. Lol 

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

Neyogasgas said:


> Oh! My bad! That's great news if true. The quest continues. Lol
> 
> Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk




By the way, I called the DIBP number today in Australia. The response was pretty generic (the visa office is not in a position to make a decision yet on your application. Usually most decisions are made in 3 months of application). 

Just sharing as they answered quite quickly and the lady was quite courteous in taking my details and checking the system. 

I dont think they can provide more information than whats already there in immiAccount. 


-—•—•—•—•—•—•—
Visa Lodge: 28-Oct-16
CO Contact: 8-Nov-16
Doc Submit: 1-Dec-12


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

One query here: Has anyone here submitted/knows about someone who has submitted a 189 visa application and in the application itself clearly specified that spouse has no Functional English and so paid the extra amount for no evidence of Functional English for spouse - The question is: After this, does the CO asked back for Functional English evidence for spouse and a child less than 8 years old? As far as my understanding goes - that extra amount for no Functional English needs to be paid once(or in other words for only 1 dependent member), even if there are more than 1 dependent members, without Functional English in the 189 visa application - is my this understanding correct here? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## vincep142

rahularora14 said:


> Hi jas..u can easily apply to Hongkong Pcc..but u need letter from CO ..as hkk police department need it .
> 
> Rest of the procedure is simple.


Hi .Did any one get PCC from any other country .Bcoz I am a ship engineer and i have been asked for PCC's from marshall islands and norway. what are the success rate to get these.

Thank you.


----------



## visa190qld

tk123 said:


> By the way, I called the DIBP number today in Australia. The response was pretty generic (the visa office is not in a position to make a decision yet on your application. Usually most decisions are made in 3 months of application).
> 
> Just sharing as they answered quite quickly and the lady was quite courteous in taking my details and checking the system.
> 
> I dont think they can provide more information than whats already there in immiAccount.
> 
> 
> -—•—•—•—•—•—•—
> Visa Lodge: 28-Oct-16
> CO Contact: 8-Nov-16
> Doc Submit: 1-Dec-12



GSM Brisbane phone line close 
DIBP call standard reply
GSM Email no response 
Border Feedback complaint form - Standard reply

How can we understand that file is in process or just put aside on backlog ?
better they should give processing priority number or timing so people can quit waiting and trust on processing method.


----------



## vincep142

rahularora14 said:


> Hi there, I did asked for Panama PCC waiver,as a proof i have given them in writing from Panama embassy that it cant be issued.In addition to it i have given statutory declaration of security.
> 
> Latest i came to know from CO that, for the waiver of PCC they have consulted their Canadian team ,because they handle central american countries,as there is no embassy of Australia in Panama.
> 
> Now how the Canadian team will work no one Knows,Its been already 1 month still no update.
> 
> I really dont get DIBP point,we as seafarer's has to give exams in Australia for completion of our assessment , for that the give us visa for an YEAR or more.
> Now for PR they are creating a fuss.:der::der::brick:


hi Rahul Arora.
I am a ship engineer.I have been also asked by the CO to get PCC's from marshall islands and norway.i have used the border.gov.au website to apply for the pcc's,Like i have posted them to the mail address.Dont know if i will get any replies.But had few questions from you.
What is a statutory declaration of security.How did you contact the embassy through mail or did u visit .


----------



## farjaf

visa190qld said:


> GSM Brisbane phone line close
> DIBP call standard reply
> GSM Email no response
> Border Feedback complaint form - Standard reply
> 
> How can we understand that file is in process or just put aside on backlog ?
> better they should give processing priority number or timing so people can quit waiting and trust on processing method.


Ur application took really long time ... any reason why?


----------



## visa190qld

farjaf said:


> Ur application took really long time ... any reason why?


Ha ha If i would have reason then why should i worry brother.. There is no reason why i am waiting for long... might be i am too intelligent and they need intelligence check on my file.. lol


----------



## farjaf

visa190qld said:


> Ha ha If i would have reason then why should i worry brother.. There is no reason why i am waiting for long... might be i am too intelligent and they need intelligence check on my file.. lol


Lol. Have u done anything suspicious? 
BTW, u onshore?


----------



## visa190qld

farjaf said:


> Lol. Have u done anything suspicious?
> BTW, u onshore?


I am onshore.. i don't think i have any thing wrong other then 2 traffic fine for speeding ...lol


----------



## farjaf

visa190qld said:


> I am onshore.. i don't think i have any thing wrong other then 2 traffic fine for speeding ...lol


Since u in Brisbane, why don't u visit GSM office?


----------



## visa190qld

farjaf said:


> Since u in Brisbane, why don't u visit GSM office?


I visited 2 time.. every time i visit they give me landline phone and ask me to dial gsm brisbane number... cant understand why they have office for public... if i want to call them then why should i visit them personally ?

i tried every thing nothing help me.. now finally i loose all hope.. and believed my file is in big infinite loop and god know if it will cleared or not.

layball:


----------



## gsingh006

*Did anyone tried raising a complaint at DIBP site?*

Hi All,

I had lodged my visa on 4th June 2016, and no concrete mail from CO Adelaide except a GSM mail allocation mail on 15-Aug.

Wrote earlier to GSM adelaide and waited for a month, but no reply came back from them.

it is been 7 months now, and I raised a complaint at DIBP site last week asking for clarifying on why there is delay, have not heard back till now.
Anyone has done this before, what was the experience and response? I hope this will not affect the outcome.


Category -261312, 
65 points,Claimed 5 points for dependant


----------



## gsbhatia55

any idea when they have shutdown? I guess it will start from 26 dec for 2 weeks. correct me if I am wrong


----------



## farjaf

gsingh006 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had lodged my visa on 4th June 2016, and no concrete mail from CO Adelaide except a GSM mail allocation mail on 15-Aug.
> 
> Wrote earlier to GSM adelaide and waited for a month, but no reply came back from them.
> 
> it is been 7 months now, and I raised a complaint at DIBP site last week asking for clarifying on why there is delay, have not heard back till now.
> Anyone has done this before, what was the experience and response? I hope this will not affect the outcome.
> 
> 
> Category -261312,
> 65 points,Claimed 5 points for dependant


What was ur second co contact for?


----------



## gsingh006

*CO replies*



farjaf said:


> What was ur second co contact for?


One on 15th Aug was a gsm allocation mail, another on 21 Oct was an assurance mail saying though there is delay, they are working on it.


----------



## visa190qld

gsingh006 said:


> One on 15th Aug was a gsm allocation mail, another on 21 Oct was an assurance mail saying though there is delay, they are working on it.


At least you got assurance email so you are really lucky person... many of waiting from 1 year and no reply other then standard reply..


----------



## farjaf

Have u got any claimed points for work experience?


----------



## visa190qld

farjaf said:


> Have u got any claimed points for work experience?


yes 10 point. Employment verification done in India before 4 month. Have 1.5 year Aussi Exp but didnt claim any point...


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Depressed no decision today as well Day 82 :'(

Why you do this DIBP? WHY?!!!! :'( :tsk: :rant:  out:


----------



## visa190qld

gonnabeexpat said:


> Depressed no decision today as well Day 82 :'(
> 
> Why you do this DIBP? WHY?!!!! :'( :tsk: :rant:  out:


DBIP said : " I am sorry dear - I am out of control " layball:


----------



## running_whipstitch

Hello everyone

Just wanna ask for suggestions..

Panel physician is closed until january 8. next appointment can be done on january 9. Is it wise to lodge my application now? Or is it still better to wait and do the medicals first?

Thanks heaps


----------



## farjaf

visa190qld said:


> yes 10 point. Employment verification done in India before 4 month. Have 1.5 year Aussi Exp but didnt claim any point...


Have u ever complaint about DIBP standard processing time? and what was their response


----------



## visa190qld

farjaf said:


> Have u ever complaint about DIBP standard processing time? and what was their response


I make complaint twice. On 15th day of complaint got email from dibp that thank you bla bla bla. We will forward to concern department. after more 15 day mean total 30 days since complain date. got reply from gsm brisbane standard Assessment In Progress


It repeat second time with additional " we know that you already concern about visa status before few week and contacting again and again does not make help to finish assessment process "


----------



## farjaf

visa190qld said:


> Assessment In Progress


Still with ASIO security checks?


----------



## visa190qld

farjaf said:


> Still with ASIO security checks?


May be.. who know that check was in past was for visa file or just normal check... cant travel on bridging visa ...


----------



## Manan008

85 days completed.
Normally i don't compare my luck with other people but i have really started to feel jealous of people who got their grants in a couple of weeks.


----------



## farjaf

visa190qld said:


> May be.. who know that check was in past was for visa file or just normal check... cant travel on bridging visa ...


Wait for couple of weeks and ur finishing one year ... Then complain IGIS ...


----------



## sreejithkm

*Grant!*

Hello Friends.

Glad to share that me and family (myself, wife + 2 kids) have received the grant yesterday (20-Dec-16). It was a direct grant by GSM Brisbane.

Thank you for all those has helped to answer my queries and for those waiting for invite/grant, wish you all the best.

My processing time line is below:-

--------------------------------------------------------
Category : 261112 (Systems Analyst)

Age:25 | Exp:15 | Eng:10 | Edu:15 | PS:5

PTE : 31-Aug-16
ACS : 21-Sep-16
Partner PTE : 04-Sep-16
Partner ACS : 07-Nov-16
189 EOI Lodged (70 pts) : 07-Nov-16
189 Invite Received : 09-Nov-16
189 Visa Lodged : 23-Nov-16
PCC and COC uploaded : 05-Dec-16
Medicals Uploaded : 12-Dec-16
Form 80 Uploaded : 19-Dec-16
Grant : 20-Dec-16
IED : Nov-17
--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tikki2282

gonnabeexpat said:


> Depressed no decision today as well Day 82 :'(
> 
> 
> 
> Why you do this DIBP? WHY?!!!! :'( :tsk: :rant:  out:




Looks like yours and mine has gone for verification. I can't think of any other reason for this delay.


----------



## tikki2282

sreejithkm said:


> Hello Friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to share that me and family (myself, wife + 2 kids) have received the grant yesterday (20-Dec-16). It was a direct grant by GSM Brisbane.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all those has helped to answer my queries and for those waiting for invite/grant, wish you all the best.
> 
> 
> 
> My processing time line is below:-
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Category : 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> 
> 
> 
> Age:25 | Exp:15 | Eng:10 | Edu:15 | PS:5
> 
> 
> 
> PTE : 31-Aug-16
> 
> ACS : 21-Sep-16
> 
> Partner PTE : 04-Sep-16
> 
> Partner ACS : 07-Nov-16
> 
> 189 EOI Lodged (70 pts) : 07-Nov-16
> 
> 189 Invite Received : 09-Nov-16
> 
> 189 Visa Lodged : 23-Nov-16
> 
> PCC and COC uploaded : 05-Dec-16
> 
> Medicals Uploaded : 12-Dec-16
> 
> Form 80 Uploaded : 19-Dec-16
> 
> Grant : 20-Dec-16
> 
> IED : Nov-17
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------




Congratulations and all the best.


----------



## BulletAK

Vikassk21 said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> I am getting my visa done by an agent. CO contacted me on 27th oct asking for additional info which was for form 1193. me and my agent filled the form and uploaded under the section :
> Contact while apart,
> Evidence of
> Other (specify) :
> Form1193 : Name_Form1193.pdf.
> 
> Now since my agent mail Id is primary mode of contact, can I ask for updates or send remainder mails to CO in my email, the same mail id is given in form 80 as well.
> 
> My agent is not ready to send remainder mails.
> Please help and advice.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I will appreciate your agent if he is not sending emails now. He is right.

Pinging unnecessarily to your CO will delay your case further. When DIBP have requested to wait for 3 months to process you application, then why people cant wait? I just simply don't understand!

If you are my CO and you have requested a 3 months time to process my application, still then I ping you up for the update, how will you feel?

Hope this make sense!


----------



## tk123

sreejithkm said:


> Hello Friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to share that me and family (myself, wife + 2 kids) have received the grant yesterday (20-Dec-16). It was a direct grant by GSM Brisbane.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all those has helped to answer my queries and for those waiting for invite/grant, wish you all the best.
> 
> 
> 
> My processing time line is below:-
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Category : 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> 
> 
> 
> Age:25 | Exp:15 | Eng:10 | Edu:15 | PS:5
> 
> 
> 
> PTE : 31-Aug-16
> 
> ACS : 21-Sep-16
> 
> Partner PTE : 04-Sep-16
> 
> Partner ACS : 07-Nov-16
> 
> 189 EOI Lodged (70 pts) : 07-Nov-16
> 
> 189 Invite Received : 09-Nov-16
> 
> 189 Visa Lodged : 23-Nov-16
> 
> PCC and COC uploaded : 05-Dec-16
> 
> Medicals Uploaded : 12-Dec-16
> 
> Form 80 Uploaded : 19-Dec-16
> 
> Grant : 20-Dec-16
> 
> IED : Nov-17
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------




Congrats

Best of luck for the move ahead! 


-—•—•—•—•—•—•—
Visa Lodge: 28-Oct-16
CO Contact: 8-Nov-16
Doc Submit: 1-Dec-12


----------



## libati

Hi All

What would be the chances of Software Engineer with 65 Points for NSW nomination (190).
Could someone let me know the time fram. I have also applied for 189 with 60 points but as I see in the forum people from last year are still awaiting


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> No grant today ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




I think there are some. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gsingh006

*Sometime it feels so hopeless*



visa190qld said:


> I make complaint twice. On 15th day of complaint got email from dibp that thank you bla bla bla. We will forward to concern department. after more 15 day mean total 30 days since complain date. got reply from gsm brisbane standard Assessment In Progress
> 
> 
> It repeat second time with additional " we know that you already concern about visa status before few week and contacting again and again does not make help to finish assessment process "


It feels so hopeless, such a badly managed system...bad response...They should provide a token/priority no. to each application...looks like a chaotic,very adhoc managed system


----------



## guru1234

Hi all,

I have logged on immi account.

there after my reference number, *application **type *is written as "Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 489)" and them name of applicant, submitted on etc further..

Is application type is same written as "Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 489)" for all 189 applications.

please reply


----------



## vinodn007

guru1234 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have logged on immi account.
> 
> there after my reference number, *application **type *is written as "Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 489)" and them name of applicant, submitted on etc further..
> 
> Is application type is same written as "Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 489)" for all 189 applications.
> 
> please reply


Yes if your number is 189/190 then it is

EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112 
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet


----------



## guru1234

vinodn007 said:


> Yes if your number is 189/190 then it is
> 
> EOI SA-190
> Anzco-135112
> SA application-18th August 2016
> SA nomination received-13th October 2016
> Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
> Application Status-Received
> Medical done-10th Dec 2016
> No CO contact yet


yes my application is 189. 
I thought to clarify once because its showing all all visa in application type, "Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190,. 489)"

Thanks..


----------



## andreyx108b

guru1234 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> I have logged on immi account.
> 
> 
> 
> there after my reference number, *application **type *is written as "Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 489)" and them name of applicant, submitted on etc further..
> 
> 
> 
> Is application type is same written as "Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 489)" for all 189 applications.
> 
> 
> 
> please reply




Yes.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## guru1234

andreyx108b said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Thanks..


----------



## paramSG

Hi Friends,

I have one query. Can you please help me on this?

My ACS shows - my diploma approval as below:

*"Your Diploma in Information Technology from Maharashtra State Board of Technical Education
completed July 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in
computing."*


in my EOI I mentioned as below: I mentioned Institution Name as "MS Board of Technical Education", just to match with ACS.
But I have completed my diploma from GOVT. POLYTECHNIC and "MS Board of Technical Education" is the board/university. So what would be the Institution Name in EOI?

*Diploma - Diploma in Information Technology
Qualification:	Dimploma
Course: Diploma in Information Technology
Institution Name: MS Board of Technical Education*

is it ok if I mention Institution name as GOVT. POLYTECHNIC collage? But if I do this then it won't match with ACS.


Please help me on this.

Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## hari_it_ram

BulletAK said:


> I will appreciate your agent if he is not sending emails now. He is right.
> 
> 
> 
> Pinging unnecessarily to your CO will delay your case further. When DIBP have requested to wait for 3 months to process you application, then why people cant wait? I just simply don't understand!
> 
> 
> 
> If you are my CO and you have requested a 3 months time to process my application, still then I ping you up for the update, how will you feel?
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this make sense!



Exactly, Any request for application status before 3month should be rejected straight away. It make sense to verify at least after 100 days of wait. 

The problem is they compare with other "quick grant" and feel why the hell I dint get and wants to check, which in turn gets no reply.

(I am talking only about enquiries before 3months)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Hello. Should I wait until I reach my home city to get a medical or can I get it don't anywhere ?

I have given my address as delhi but I am currently deputed to Bangalore 

Thanks in advance


----------



## buntygwt

infysaxe said:


> You can take statutory declaration from your reporting manager from previous/current company who already resigned, no harm in it but his period of employment ideally should cover the period for which you are taking stat declaration, as in stat declaration you provide details for the employment dates. For Ex- Your manger was there from 2006-2012 and you want him to give stat declaration between mentioned period should be ok But not something like 2008-2014, I think you got my point.
> 
> I did the same, though I worked in same company in two different locations, I took stat declaration from one of ex-supervisor for certain period (2009-2014 as she resigned in 2014) and then a stat declaration from colleague for left over period (2014-2016) of my experience and I got the Grant
> 
> Having said above, it's best to get reference letter from HR if they are willing to give it  If they don't know English it won't matter much as anyhow they already would have given you R&R letter in English, so in case of employment verification, if they simply say they actually issued you letter, that much English should be enough
> 
> Also, there is no hard and fast rule that CO will contact your stat declaration signee only, they may still go ahead to check with your company's HR to check stuff


thanks infysaxe for the clarification,

but what if the boss is in other country, and he is ready to make the declaration.



Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudassar_SM

tikki2282 said:


> Looks like yours and mine has gone for verification. I can't think of any other reason for this delay.


Add me too in that list....
Day 82....still in Received Status.
No contact from DIBP whatsoever...



:cell::cell::cell:


----------



## BulletAK

hari_it_ram said:


> Exactly, Any request for application status before 3month should be rejected straight away. It make sense to verify at least after 100 days of wait.
> 
> The problem is they compare with other "quick grant" and feel why the hell I dint get and wants to check, which in turn gets no reply.
> 
> (I am talking only about enquiries before 3months)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Very true Hari!

People should not compare themselves to others. Its totally useless. They just don't know that by pining up COs before 3 months is just to annoy them and they delay their process further for sure. Only after 3 months of wait, one should ask with soft notes about the application delay.

I really hope if people take this seriously!


----------



## sultan_azam

hari_it_ram said:


> Exactly, Any request for application status before 3month should be rejected straight away. It make sense to verify at least after 100 days of wait.
> 
> The problem is they compare with other "quick grant" and feel why the hell I dint get and wants to check, which in turn gets no reply.
> 
> (I am talking only about enquiries before 3months)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


when does this 3 months period starts ??

when we submit visa application, Co allocation, pressing IP button ??

what about the person who submitted last year this day, no Co contact, no security check ?? when does his 3 month will end ???

what about the guy who pressed IP in April 2016 ??

at the moment i just see cases submitted in oct, nov, dec getting finalised at the earliest, all cases submitted before that will probably be reviewed after some time

*Edit 1 - I havent called or mailed DIBP wrt my case. I know it will take time but giving clarity will help the applicants*


----------



## sultan_azam

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Hello. Should I wait until I reach my home city to get a medical or can I get it don't anywhere ?
> 
> I have given my address as delhi but I am currently deputed to Bangalore
> 
> Thanks in advance


you can do it anywhere in world, book an appointment with the nearest panel physician, visit them with passport and HAP ID letter


----------



## tk123

sultan_azam said:


> when does this 3 months period starts ??
> 
> 
> 
> when we submit visa application, Co allocation, pressing IP button ??
> 
> 
> 
> what about the person who submitted last year this day, no Co contact, no security check ?? when does his 3 month will end ???
> 
> 
> 
> what about the guy who pressed IP in April 2016 ??
> 
> 
> 
> at the moment i just see cases submitted in oct, nov, dec getting finalised at the earliest, all cases submitted before that will probably be reviewed after some time




agree with your view. I think DIBP just picking low hanging fruits to improve their performance. Anything requiring verification is being thrown down the queue. 


-—•—•—•—•—•—•—
Visa Lodge: 28-Oct-16
CO Contact: 8-Nov-16
Doc Submit: 1-Dec-12


----------



## drasadqamar

Please I need expert opinion. Should I make two PCC for my wife, one before marriage and one for after marriage as she used to live in different lace before marriage but in same city. However our marriage duration is more than 10 years. I.e she used to live in differe place before 10 years


----------



## hari_it_ram

sultan_azam said:


> when does this 3 months period starts ??
> 
> when we submit visa application, Co allocation, pressing IP button ??
> 
> what about the person who submitted last year this day, no Co contact, no security check ?? when does his 3 month will end ???
> 
> what about the guy who pressed IP in April 2016 ??
> 
> at the moment i just see cases submitted in oct, nov, dec getting finalised at the earliest, all cases submitted before that will probably be reviewed after some time
> 
> *Edit 1 - I havent called or mailed DIBP wrt my case. I know it will take time but giving clarity will help the applicants*




Simple. 

3months starts from the date of your visa lodge. I am not talking about any other things which I clearly stated in first comment. 

Why would a guy who applied last year would wait, it does not make any sense, he has every right to know about the process, but a guy who applied in Oct 2016 jumping up and down for status is unacceptable.

I lodged on 16th, shall I say DIBP made me to wait for last 4 days? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## sultan_azam

hari_it_ram said:


> Simple.
> 
> 3months starts from the date of your visa lodge. I am not talking about any other things which I clearly stated in first comment.
> 
> Why would a guy who applied last year would wait, it does not make any sense, he has every right to know about the process, but a guy who applied in Oct 2016 jumping up and down for status is unacceptable.
> 
> I lodged on 16th, shall I say DIBP made me to wait for last 4 days?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


When does 3 months start is debatable, I have seen all 3 response by experts. Last one is heavily supported(pressing IP button)

Agree with you wrt October guy.

We need to have some patience, but how much? 
Straight away declare it six or nine months, people will be relaxed

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

sultan_azam said:


> When does 3 months start is debatable, I have seen all 3 response by experts. Last one is heavily supported(pressing IP button)
> 
> Agree with you wrt October guy.
> 
> We need to have some patience, but how much?
> Straight away declare it six or nine months, people will be relaxed
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk




Your not getting it. 

3 months = Date of lodge + 3 months. Recent CO contact does not mean that you have to wait for another 3 months.

Does not matter how many contact or request you had, disturbing them before 3 months does not make any sense. 

I accept the fact that DIBP have to be more transparent but my concern is ONLY for those who wants to know status even before the normal deadline not for anyone else.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## sultan_azam

hari_it_ram said:


> Your not getting it.
> 
> 3 months = Date of lodge + 3 months. Recent CO contact does not mean that you have to wait for another 3 months.
> 
> Does not matter how many contact or request you had, disturbing them before 3 months does not make any sense.
> 
> I accept the fact that DIBP have to be more transparent but my concern is ONLY for those who wants to know status even before the normal deadline not for anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Totally agree to last part of your post



Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## running_whipstitch

Hi

I have submitted the health declaration online but I decided to lodge first since panel physician is closed til new year. Is it okay to lodge my application? I have not clicked the link yet for organise health examinations. Thank you


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Their SLA is 3 months it does not make any sense to inquire about your application before this period. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## justin787

You guys keep on debating about when is the appropriate time to inquire about your application be it 3 months from the lodgement day or information provided etc ...

But the question is, how do you even do it?

Last I checked the DIBP deleted their GSM phone numbers and are not accepting any more calls, at least for offshore applicants and even when you call you get a generic response (Never called but going by other people's experience around here).

As for emailing them, this is part of the auto reply:

*Please note that you will not receive a further reply for:

*Questions about the status of your visa application*

It's 106 days for me, I know others here have probably waited longer. But it would be nice to know what's going on. 
The worst part about this process is the uncertainty. Their immi account status is severely lacking in my opinion and doesn't tell you much.


----------



## hari_it_ram

justin787 said:


> You guys keep on debating about when is the appropriate time to inquire about your application be it 3 months from the lodgement day or information provided etc ...
> 
> 
> 
> But the question is, how do you even do it?
> 
> 
> 
> Last I checked the DIBP deleted their GSM phone numbers and are not accepting any more calls, at least for offshore applicants and even when you call you get a generic response (Never called but going by other people's experience around here).
> 
> 
> 
> As for emailing them, this is part of the auto reply:
> 
> 
> 
> *Please note that you will not receive a further reply for:
> 
> 
> 
> *Questions about the status of your visa application*
> 
> 
> 
> It's 106 days for me, I know others here have probably waited longer. But it would be nice to know what's going on.
> 
> The worst part about this process is the uncertainty. Their immi account status is severely lacking in my opinion and doesn't tell you much.



Yeah transparency is almost zero with respect to DIBP operations. In your case, did you had any CO contact? If so not possible to contact them directly? I am aware of the fact that you will not get reply but atleast you can reach them isin it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## effected90

Recieved my invitation today.
Applied on 12th December for EOI
Received invitation today (21st December)


----------



## justin787

hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah transparency is almost zero with respect to DIBP operations. In your case, did you had any CO contact? If so not possible to contact them directly? I am aware of the fact that you will not get reply but atleast you can reach them isin it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


I had 2 CO contacts, the first one was a request for a PCC from a country I lived in 12 years ago, needless to say I did not expect this and in my case it was impossible to obtain. And the second contact was simply a confirmation that they're waving the PCC requirement in my case (After submitting proof that it cannot be obtained).


Time since first CO contact is 92 days.
Time since the confirmation email is 58 days
Total since lodegment is 106 days and still counting

ANZSCO: 261313
PTE: 2 June 2016 (L 90, R 90, S 90, W 90)
ACS +ve: 8 July 2016
EOI (189): 8 July 2016 (65 points)
Invitation: 01 Sep 2016
Lodged: 07 Sep 2016
Requested (Resume and PCC from 12 years ago ): 21 Sep 2016
Uploaded Evidence that PCC can't be issued: 28 Sep 2016
PCC Requirement Waived (Different CO): 25 Oct 2016


----------



## hari_it_ram

justin787 said:


> I had 2 CO contacts, the first one was a request for a PCC from a country I lived in 12 years ago, needless to say I did not expect this and in my case it was impossible to obtain. And the second contact was simply a confirmation that they're waving the PCC requirement in my case (After submitting proof that it cannot be obtained).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time since first CO contact is 92 days.
> 
> Time since the confirmation email is 58 days
> 
> Total since lodegment is 106 days and still counting
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> 
> PTE: 2 June 2016 (L 90, R 90, S 90, W 90)
> 
> ACS +ve: 8 July 2016
> 
> EOI (189): 8 July 2016 (65 points)
> 
> Invitation: 01 Sep 2016
> 
> Lodged: 07 Sep 2016
> 
> Requested (Resume and PCC from 12 years ago ): 21 Sep 2016
> 
> Uploaded Evidence that PCC can't be issued: 28 Sep 2016
> 
> PCC Requirement Waived (Different CO): 25 Oct 2016




Hope you will get the outcome soon. All the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Zafarahmed

Guys,

I have got the Visa grant email today from consultant. I applied through a consultant and didn't get any employment verification.

Good luck to all those who are in waiting.


----------



## drasadqamar

Zafarahmed said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have got the Visa grant email today from consultant. I applied through a consultant and didn't get any employment verification.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are in waiting.


Congratulations!!! in which category you applied.


----------



## Zafarahmed

drasadqamar said:


> Congratulations!!! in which category you applied.


I applied in COMPUTER NETWORK PROFESSIONALS.


----------



## wstriker77

Zafarahmed said:


> I applied in COMPUTER NETWORK PROFESSIONALS.


Which GSM team processed you case ? And what is the name of your case officer ?


----------



## suhaz4

zafarahmed said:


> guys,
> 
> i have got the visa grant email today from consultant. I applied through a consultant and didn't get any employment verification.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are in waiting.


congrats...


----------



## Rysanti

i was given ITA yesterday.

I am onshore and have a valid health clearance that will be expiring on March 2017. I will include my family in my 189 PR visa application. What would be the best thing to do?, have my family members take the medical clearance before lodging OR wait for the COs advice?

Thanks in advance


----------



## BulletAK

Zafarahmed said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have got the Visa grant email today from consultant. I applied through a consultant and didn't get any employment verification.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are in waiting.


Hi Bro,

Many congrats on your grant. Can you tell me through which agent did you apply and from which city?

Many thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

Zafarahmed said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have got the Visa grant email today from consultant. I applied through a consultant and didn't get any employment verification.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are in waiting.


congratulations for the visa grant


----------



## seenA003

justin787 said:


> You guys keep on debating about when is the appropriate time to inquire about your application be it 3 months from the lodgement day or information provided etc ...
> 
> But the question is, how do you even do it?
> 
> Last I checked the DIBP deleted their GSM phone numbers and are not accepting any more calls, at least for offshore applicants and even when you call you get a generic response (Never called but going by other people's experience around here).
> 
> As for emailing them, this is part of the auto reply:
> 
> *Please note that you will not receive a further reply for:
> 
> *Questions about the status of your visa application*
> 
> It's 106 days for me, I know others here have probably waited longer. But it would be nice to know what's going on.
> The worst part about this process is the uncertainty. Their immi account status is severely lacking in my opinion and doesn't tell you much.


Hi,

It's been 145 days I lodged my application. The status is "Received" ever since, I front-loaded all the documents that's why maybe nobody contacted me. Around 65 days ago my employer received verification call. I don't know what they are doing after that. 

I tried the BIDP number and there is an announcement saying we don't provide status inquiries for off-shore candidates anymore.

Can you share the email on which you inquire about the status? think I should try that.


----------



## dakshch

gonnabeexpat said:


> Day 81
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Day 381


----------



## kp123

Zafarahmed said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have got the Visa grant email today from consultant. I applied through a consultant and didn't get any employment verification.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are in waiting.




Congratulations! Which consultant you hired in Dubai.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infysaxe

buntygwt said:


> thanks infysaxe for the clarification,
> 
> but what if the boss is in other country, and he is ready to make the declaration.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


The one I mentioned for period 2009-2014 (while I worked in India), she was my ex-supervisor (Team lead/Manager) and she gave declaration from Boston (U.S.). However in that case the statutory declaration should be taken as per the country laws, like for U.S. it was Jurat certificate on plain A4 paper and in India it's done on stamp paper.

I hope this clarifies your doubt


----------



## infysaxe

running_whipstitch said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Just wanna ask for suggestions..
> 
> Panel physician is closed until january 8. next appointment can be done on january 9. Is it wise to lodge my application now? Or is it still better to wait and do the medicals first?
> 
> Thanks heaps


I would suggest that it's better to arrange your PCC and Medicals beforehand and then lodge the visa application and pay the fees. As this may provide you with direct grant else anyhow your CO will ask for your medicals and will give you 28 days and will review application sometime between 4-6 weeks again. So getting things done upfront will save time for you.

For my case, I received invite on 12-10-2016 but I waited to arrange my medicals, which were uploaded in system on 25-11-2016 post which I lodged my application with all documents and got direct grant


----------



## infysaxe

paramSG said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have one query. Can you please help me on this?
> 
> My ACS shows - my diploma approval as below:
> 
> *"Your Diploma in Information Technology from Maharashtra State Board of Technical Education
> completed July 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in
> computing."*
> 
> 
> in my EOI I mentioned as below: I mentioned Institution Name as "MS Board of Technical Education", just to match with ACS.
> But I have completed my diploma from GOVT. POLYTECHNIC and "MS Board of Technical Education" is the board/university. So what would be the Institution Name in EOI?
> 
> *Diploma - Diploma in Information Technology
> Qualification:	Dimploma
> Course: Diploma in Information Technology
> Institution Name: MS Board of Technical Education*
> 
> is it ok if I mention Institution name as GOVT. POLYTECHNIC collage? But if I do this then it won't match with ACS.
> 
> 
> Please help me on this.
> 
> Thanks,
> ParamSG


It should be OK to match the institution name with ACS. I also had mentioned in ACS Uttar Pradesh Technical University and my college was Hindustan college of Science and Technologies. So I mentioned institute as university name in EOI and visa application.


----------



## infysaxe

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Hello. Should I wait until I reach my home city to get a medical or can I get it don't anywhere ?
> 
> I have given my address as delhi but I am currently deputed to Bangalore
> 
> Thanks in advance


You can get your medicals done from any panel physician mentioned in DIBP approved list of physicians. It doesn't matter where you live.

Our usual country of residence is Brussels. My wife was in India for Holiday so she did it there while I did it in Brussels.


----------



## Hello789

seenA003 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's been 145 days I lodged my application. The status is "Received" ever since, I front-loaded all the documents that's why maybe nobody contacted me. Around 65 days ago my employer received verification call. I don't know what they are doing after that.
> 
> I tried the BIDP number and there is an announcement saying we don't provide status inquiries for off-shore candidates anymore.
> 
> Can you share the email on which you inquire about the status? think I should try that.


Hi friend how r u. I have question. Can you tell me what kind of questions they asked to you employer.


----------



## running_whipstitch

infysaxe said:


> I would suggest that it's better to arrange your PCC and Medicals beforehand and then lodge the visa application and pay the fees. As this may provide you with direct grant else anyhow your CO will ask for your medicals and will give you 28 days and will review application sometime between 4-6 weeks again. So getting things done upfront will save time for you.
> 
> For my case, I received invite on 12-10-2016 but I waited to arrange my medicals, which were uploaded in system on 25-11-2016 post which I lodged my application with all documents and got direct grant



Thank you so much for that. Im gonna wait for my medicals first


----------



## vikaschandra

sreejithkm said:


> Hello Friends.
> 
> Glad to share that me and family (myself, wife + 2 kids) have received the grant yesterday (20-Dec-16). It was a direct grant by GSM Brisbane.
> 
> Thank you for all those has helped to answer my queries and for those waiting for invite/grant, wish you all the best.
> 
> My processing time line is below:-
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> Category : 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> 
> Age:25 | Exp:15 | Eng:10 | Edu:15 | PS:5
> 
> PTE : 31-Aug-16
> ACS : 21-Sep-16
> Partner PTE : 04-Sep-16
> Partner ACS : 07-Nov-16
> 189 EOI Lodged (70 pts) : 07-Nov-16
> 189 Invite Received : 09-Nov-16
> 189 Visa Lodged : 23-Nov-16
> PCC and COC uploaded : 05-Dec-16
> Medicals Uploaded : 12-Dec-16
> Form 80 Uploaded : 19-Dec-16
> Grant : 20-Dec-16
> IED : Nov-17
> --------------------------------------------------------



Congratulations Mate


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Good luck everyone for tomorrow. Will it be a day of excitement or disappointment? That remains to be seen

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## seenA003

Hello789 said:


> Hi friend how r u. I have question. Can you tell me what kind of questions they asked to you employer.


Questions were about employment mainly; whether I am still working here, joining date, job description etc...


----------



## justin787

seenA003 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's been 145 days I lodged my application. The status is "Received" ever since, I front-loaded all the documents that's why maybe nobody contacted me. Around 65 days ago my employer received verification call. I don't know what they are doing after that.
> 
> I tried the BIDP number and there is an announcement saying we don't provide status inquiries for off-shore candidates anymore.
> 
> Can you share the email on which you inquire about the status? think I should try that.


Both initial contact and confirmation came from:

[email protected]
--
Just don't hold your breath. If you inquire about your status they will most likely ignore it as per their auto reply.


----------



## sunraj78

Hi All,

It has been 142 days since my last CO contact but still no luck.... Here are my timelines

No. Of Days
ACS	25-Jan-16 332
EOI	08-Feb-16 318
Invite	17-Feb-16 309
Acknowledgement	26-Feb-16 300
CO Allocation	21-Mar-16 276
AFP Clearence	01-Apr-16 265
Medicals	05-Apr-16 261
Indian PCC	06-Apr-16 260
Included Family members	23-May-16 213
Additional Requested docs submission	21-Jun-16 184
CO last contact date	02-Aug-16 142


----------



## mmudassir

sunraj78 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It has been 142 days since my last CO contact but still no luck.... Here are my timelines
> 
> No. Of Days
> ACS	25-Jan-16 332
> EOI	08-Feb-16 318
> Invite	17-Feb-16 309
> Acknowledgement	26-Feb-16 300
> CO Allocation	21-Mar-16 276
> AFP Clearence	01-Apr-16 265
> Medicals	05-Apr-16 261
> Indian PCC	06-Apr-16 260
> Included Family members	23-May-16 213
> Additional Requested docs submission	21-Jun-16 184
> CO last contact date	02-Aug-16 142


There are many cases here on this forum reported the same, if you are onshore it is taking lot of time, but the situation is reverse when you are offshore, cases have been closed in 2 weeks. As you are onshore you can check calling them or by visiting personally to their office to check the status.


----------



## farjaf

Day 142, GSM Brisbane is ridiculously slow and sleepy


----------



## sunraj78

mmudassir said:


> There are many cases here on this forum reported the same, if you are onshore it is taking lot of time, but the situation is reverse when you are offshore, cases have been closed in 2 weeks. As you are onshore you can check calling them or by visiting personally to their office to check the status.


I did call them Mudassir. But all I get is "Your application is Assessment in Progress. If required we will get back to you. Application timelines vary case to case. Standard Reply".


----------



## gonnabeexpat

No grants today     

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SinSin

gonnabeexpat said:


> No grants today
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


According to immitracker, 3 persons got grant today, all from GSM Adelaide.


----------



## Neyogasgas

To the glory of God and in appreciation of his wonderous works, I wish to inform you that we (myself, wife and children) have been granted the visa. I just checked about 30 mins ago.
I want to appreciate you all for the words of encouragement. I pray the good Lord make all your dreams come to pass in Jesus' name! Amen. Your joy shall all be full soonest in Jesus' name! Amen. 
Merry Christmas and a Wonderful 2017 guys. Thank you all.

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

Neyogasgas said:


> To the glory of God and in appreciation of his wonderous works, I wish to inform you that we (myself, wife and children) have been granted the visa. I just checked about 30 mins ago.
> I want to appreciate you all for the words of encouragement. I pray the good Lord make all your dreams come to pass in Jesus' name! Amen. Your joy shall all be full soonest in Jesus' name! Amen.
> Merry Christmas and a Wonderful 2017 guys. Thank you all.
> 
> Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk




Congrats and best wishes 


-—•—•—•—•—•—•—
Visa Lodge: 28-Oct-16
CO Contact: 8-Nov-16
Doc Submit: 1-Dec-12


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

Neyogasgas said:


> To the glory of God and in appreciation of his wonderous works, I wish to inform you that we (myself, wife and children) have been granted the visa. I just checked about 30 mins ago.
> I want to appreciate you all for the words of encouragement. I pray the good Lord make all your dreams come to pass in Jesus' name! Amen. Your joy shall all be full soonest in Jesus' name! Amen.
> Merry Christmas and a Wonderful 2017 guys. Thank you all.
> 
> Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk




Congrats to you and your family. Thanks for your kind words and wishes. Merry Christmas and happy new year mate

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

Dear friends

I have a question, please help.

I received invite on 21st Dec and planning to lodge my visa in couple of weeks.

I need to renew my spouse passport & that's why I'm delaying my visa by two weeks

Now I need to get US FBI clearance for my wife. How much time it takes to get the FBI summary statement response from US FBI department ? My spouse worked there for 14 months and returned back to India

I read in many threads that it takes 3-4 months. I'm worried a lot since this will delay my grant

I have rest of all things clear with me, only this FBI clearance is hindering me. 

Is there any other options or affidavits can be submitted to get this sorted quickly? Please help

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## melkmaid

dear friends, I have a question. If the CO contact your for the first time asking for a certain document and you are able to accomplish and submit the said document, is it possible that later they will still ask for other documents in their next correspondence? like employment related documents and whatever..


----------



## tk123

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Dear friends
> 
> I have a question, please help.
> 
> I received invite on 21st Dec and planning to lodge my visa in couple of weeks.
> 
> I need to renew my spouse passport & that's why I'm delaying my visa by two weeks
> 
> Now I need to get US FBI clearance for my wife. How much time it takes to get the FBI summary statement response from US FBI department ? My spouse worked there for 14 months and returned back to India
> 
> I read in many threads that it takes 3-4 months. I'm worried a lot since this will delay my grant
> 
> I have rest of all things clear with me, only this FBI clearance is hindering me.
> 
> Is there any other options or affidavits can be submitted to get this sorted quickly? Please help
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




i got FBI clearence done and unfortunately, there is no short cut for this for non-citizens. it took me 14 weeks from the time they received my application. However, when CO requests documents, it will say that for certain PCC/etc, it may take longer than the allotted 28 days. I suggest you start the FBI process immediately. and target for them to recieve your request soon after NY. 

Good luck 

-—•—•—•—•—•—•—
Visa Lodge: 28-Oct-16
CO Contact: 8-Nov-16
Doc Submit: 1-Dec-12


----------



## tk123

melkmaid said:


> dear friends, I have a question. If the CO contact your for the first time asking for a certain document and you are able to accomplish and submit the said document, is it possible that later they will still ask for other documents in their next correspondence? like employment related documents and whatever..




yes it is possible. I beleive, sometimes there are different COs handling the case at different stages of the process, so perhaps that's the reason for this.

Good luck 


-—•—•—•—•—•—•—
Visa Lodge: 28-Oct-16
CO Contact: 8-Nov-16
Doc Submit: 1-Dec-12


----------



## alpesh365

Hi Guys,
i got invite on 21 dec (189/ ICT Buz Analysis, 75 points) and uploaded all documents in onlineimmi account, however i cannot see the submit button after uploading all the documents??
Is is okay or am i missing something?

on the left side besides Application it is "Received". But when i check application status tab, it says application submitted on 21 Dec. Please advise


----------



## tk123

alpesh365 said:


> Hi Guys,
> i got invite on 21 dec (189/ ICT Buz Analysis, 75 points) and uploaded all documents in onlineimmi account, however i cannot see the submit button after uploading all the documents??
> Is is okay or am i missing something?
> 
> on the left side besides Application it is "Received". But when i check application status tab, it says application submitted on 21 Dec. Please advise




i think it is only when CO requests documents that you see the Information Provided button. 

Good luck with Direct Grant 


-—•—•—•—•—•—•—
Visa Lodge: 28-Oct-16
CO Contact: 8-Nov-16
Doc Submit: 1-Dec-12


----------



## Neyogasgas

Neyogasgas said:


> To the glory of God and in appreciation of his wonderous works, I wish to inform you that we (myself, wife and children) have been granted the visa. I just checked about 30 mins ago.
> I want to appreciate you all for the words of encouragement. I pray the good Lord make all your dreams come to pass in Jesus' name! Amen. Your joy shall all be full soonest in Jesus' name! Amen.
> Merry Christmas and a Wonderful 2017 guys. Thank you all.
> 
> Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk


Lest I forget, when contacting DIBP/CO, use kind words and be gentle/humble when talking to them. I had sent them a nicely toned mail yesterday wishing them a Merry XMAS and appreciating their efforts considering the enormous tasks on their hand. Some may refer it as butt licking or groveling, but hey you never know. Sometimes in life, people stoop to conquer. I hope this helps someone. Once again, God bless and elevate you all!

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

tk123 said:


> i got FBI clearence done and unfortunately, there is no short cut for this for non-citizens. it took me 14 weeks from the time they received my application. However, when CO requests documents, it will say that for certain PCC/etc, it may take longer than the allotted 28 days. I suggest you start the FBI process immediately. and target for them to recieve your request soon after NY.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> -—•—•—•—•—•—•—
> Visa Lodge: 28-Oct-16
> CO Contact: 8-Nov-16
> Doc Submit: 1-Dec-12




Thank you very much for your response. Yes US FBI clearance is what my first job now. Hoping to get response in 14 weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Thank you very much for your response. Yes US FBI clearance is what my first job now. Hoping to get response in 14 weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




try calling their helpline number, usually there is a recorded message playing at the statt that tells how many weeks is it currently taking 

good luck 


-—•—•—•—•—•—•—
Visa Lodge: 28-Oct-16
CO Contact: 8-Nov-16
Doc Submit: 1-Dec-12


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

tk123 said:


> try calling their helpline number, usually there is a recorded message playing at the statt that tells how many weeks is it currently taking
> 
> good luck
> 
> 
> -—•—•—•—•—•—•—
> Visa Lodge: 28-Oct-16
> CO Contact: 8-Nov-16
> Doc Submit: 1-Dec-12




Sure. I yet to start the process coz we are still in US. Will be back before 31st Dec.

Do you have their contact number ? Please share if you know. I think state clearance isn't required if we are out of US. Correct?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Thank you very much for your response. Yes US FBI clearance is what my first job now. Hoping to get response in 14 weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




by the way, when you are getting your fingerprints taken, it wont hurt getting two copies of the prints. some people send two copies, just to be sure that it doesnt turn out incorrect after it finally gets assessed after 10 weeks 


-—•—•—•—•—•—•—
Visa Lodge: 28-Oct-16
CO Contact: 8-Nov-16
Doc Submit: 1-Dec-12


----------



## melkmaid

tk123 said:


> yes it is possible. I beleive, sometimes there are different COs handling the case at different stages of the process, so perhaps that's the reason for this.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> -—•—•—•—•—•—•—
> Visa Lodge: 28-Oct-16
> CO Contact: 8-Nov-16
> Doc Submit: 1-Dec-12



Thanks for your reply.. I hope it won't happen in my case.. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

First CO contact requested only for Form 815 and I hope that's just it..


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

tk123 said:


> by the way, when you are getting your fingerprints taken, it wont hurt getting two copies of the prints. some people send two copies, just to be sure that it doesnt turn out incorrect after it finally gets assessed after 10 weeks
> 
> 
> -—•—•—•—•—•—•—
> Visa Lodge: 28-Oct-16
> CO Contact: 8-Nov-16
> Doc Submit: 1-Dec-12




Yes absolutely right. I already decided to take 2 copies of finger print. I will do it as soon as I return to India. Thank you so much for your inputs. Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Neyogasgas said:


> To the glory of God and in appreciation of his wonderous works, I wish to inform you that we (myself, wife and children) have been granted the visa. I just checked about 30 mins ago.
> I want to appreciate you all for the words of encouragement. I pray the good Lord make all your dreams come to pass in Jesus' name! Amen. Your joy shall all be full soonest in Jesus' name! Amen.
> Merry Christmas and a Wonderful 2017 guys. Thank you all.
> 
> Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk


congatulations dude please share your timeline and job code


----------



## gonnabeexpat

4 grants reported in immitracker, week is about to end i have a sinking feeling that i may have to wait for more than 100 days.


----------



## hammadtahir

seenA003 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's been 145 days I lodged my application. The status is "Received" ever since, I front-loaded all the documents that's why maybe nobody contacted me. Around 65 days ago my employer received verification call. I don't know what they are doing after that.
> 
> I tried the BIDP number and there is an announcement saying we don't provide status inquiries for off-shore candidates anymore.
> 
> Can you share the email on which you inquire about the status? think I should try that.


Dear Can you help with the following.

1) How can I claim points for my spouse? She is an architect and i am an Electrical Engineer?
2) Do i need to access her education documents as well?
3) Do we have to submit her work experience as well or only degree assessment is enough to claim points ?
4) How much she needs to score in Ielts ?

I will really appreciate ur help.
Thank You.


----------



## tk123

gonnabeexpat said:


> 4 grants reported in immitracker, week is about to end i have a sinking feeling that i may have to wait for more than 100 days.




you will get within 2016 

they should count this waiting period towards Cotizenship requirement 


-—•—•—•—•—•—•—
Visa Lodge: 28-Oct-16
CO Contact: 8-Nov-16
Doc Submit: 1-Dec-12


----------



## sultan_azam

hammadtahir said:


> Dear Can you help with the following.
> 
> 1) How can I claim points for my spouse? She is an architect and i am an Electrical Engineer?
> 2) Do i need to access her education documents as well?
> 3) Do we have to submit her work experience as well or only degree assessment is enough to claim points ?
> 4) How much she needs to score in Ielts ?
> 
> I will really appreciate ur help.
> Thank You.


1. you can claim partner points under 189 if your spouse gets positive skill assessment for 232111 or 232112. 
2. you need to adhere with assessment criteria mentioned by competent authority AACA/VETASSESS
3. depends on criteria of AACA/VETASSESS
4. competent english - IELTS 6 or equivalent


----------



## Neyogasgas

gonnabeexpat said:


> congatulations dude please share your timeline and job code


SUBMITTED EOI OCTOBER 2015 (60 POINTS)
RE ATTEMPT PTE MARCH 2016 
UPDATED EOI MARCH 2016 (70 POINTS)
INVITE RECEIVED AUGUST 3 2016
CO CONTACT AUGUST 8 2016
(requesting medical information and PCC)
That led to health tests. I used to smoke heavily a while ago and once had Pneumonia (2007). Had to do 3 X rays and Sputum Test to rule out TB).
HEALTH CLEARED NOV 23 2016
CO CONTACT REQUESTING FORM 815 DECEMBER 8 2016
GRANT RECEIVED TODAY DECEMBER 22 2016.

(In between, i sent some mails to CO/DIBP appreciating them and requesting they kindly expedite my assessment so i can properly round off my activities before May 2017 which is my IED). The mails were utterly polite and humbly presented. I sent them a mail even wishing them Merry Christmas. Truth be told and as a Public Servant myself, attending to several applications could take its toll so i had to put myself in their shoes and patiently approach them. I have expedited certain request myself based on tone of applicants. A soft tone turns away anger but a harsh one stirs it up. Remember they are humans and have emotions. Machines do not process this applications but human beings. Humans with families, stress etc. 
Ultimately, TRUST GOD!!!


----------



## samgee002

Congrats, what team processed your file? what email address did u communicate with them on?



Neyogasgas said:


> SUBMITTED EOI OCTOBER 2015 (60 POINTS)
> RE ATTEMPT PTE MARCH 2016
> UPDATED EOI MARCH 2016 (70 POINTS)
> INVITE RECEIVED AUGUST 3 2016
> CO CONTACT AUGUST 8 2016
> (requesting medical information and PCC)
> That led to health tests. I used to smoke heavily a while ago and once had Pneumonia (2007). Had to do 3 X rays and Sputum Test to rule out TB).
> HEALTH CLEARED NOV 23 2016
> CO CONTACT REQUESTING FORM 815 DECEMBER 8 2016
> GRANT RECEIVED TODAY DECEMBER 22 2016.
> 
> (In between, i sent some mails to CO/DIBP appreciating them and requesting they kindly expedite my assessment so i can properly round off my activities before May 2017 which is my IED). The mails were utterly polite and humbly presented. I sent them a mail even wishing them Merry Christmas. Truth be told and as a Public Servant myself, attending to several applications could take its toll so i had to put myself in their shoes and patiently approach them. I have expedited certain request myself based on tone of applicants. A soft tone turns away anger but a harsh one stirs it up. Remember they are humans and have emotions. Machines do not process this applications but human beings. Humans with families, stress etc.
> Ultimately, TRUST GOD!!!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tk123 said:


> you will get within 2016
> 
> they should count this waiting period towards Cotizenship requirement
> 
> 
> -—•—•—•—•—•—•—
> Visa Lodge: 28-Oct-16
> CO Contact: 8-Nov-16
> Doc Submit: 1-Dec-12





Oh lol :rofl:
I wish you the same as well.


----------



## Neyogasgas

samgee002 said:


> Congrats, what team processed your file? what email address did u communicate with them on?


[email protected] Adelaide GSM office.


----------



## samgee002

Neyogasgas said:


> [email protected] Adelaide GSM office.


Well, you are lucky its Adelaide. The brisbane team does not read emails or respond again, I have sent several without a single response, phone lines do not go anymore.

To say the least it is frustrating.


----------



## vikaskamboj

*Delay reason*



seenA003 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's been 145 days I lodged my application. The status is "Received" ever since, I front-loaded all the documents that's why maybe nobody contacted me. Around 65 days ago my employer received verification call. I don't know what they are doing after that.
> 
> I tried the BIDP number and there is an announcement saying we don't provide status inquiries for off-shore candidates anymore.
> 
> Can you share the email on which you inquire about the status? think I should try that.



Which intended city of arrival did you chose in your visa application?


----------



## andyd_ie

Hi Folks,

Got my grant today. Absolutely delighted. Flying with wife & two kids on 3rd Jan, so that was cutting it close 

Timeline below.

Best of luck to all of you who are still waiting!

Andy

_________________
*ANZSCO:* 261313
*IELTS:* (R: 9.0, L: 9.0, W: 8.5, S: 9.0)
*ACS +ve:* 15 Sep 2016
*Age:* 39
*EOI (189):* 23 Sep 2016 (75 points) 
*Invitation:* 28 Sep 2016
*Lodged:* 01 Oct 2016
*CO (Brisbane) Requested (Resume, medicals, payslips, more detailed travel history):* 24 Oct 2016
*Uploaded outstanding documents:* 6 Nov 2016
*Uploaded new passport details:* 12 Dec 2016
*Grant:* 22 Dec 2016
*IED:* 03 Oct 2017


----------



## ariin

Neyogasgas said:


> To the glory of God and in appreciation of his wonderous works, I wish to inform you that we (myself, wife and children) have been granted the visa. I just checked about 30 mins ago.
> I want to appreciate you all for the words of encouragement. I pray the good Lord make all your dreams come to pass in Jesus' name! Amen. Your joy shall all be full soonest in Jesus' name! Amen.
> Merry Christmas and a Wonderful 2017 guys. Thank you all.
> 
> Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk


congrats Neyogasgas


----------



## ariin

andyd_ie said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Got my grant today. Absolutely delighted. Flying with wife & two kids on 3rd Jan, so that was cutting it close
> 
> Timeline below.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you who are still waiting!
> 
> Andy
> 
> _________________
> *ANZSCO:* 261313
> *IELTS:* (R: 9.0, L: 9.0, W: 8.5, S: 9.0)
> *ACS +ve:* 15 Sep 2016
> *Age:* 39
> *EOI (189):* 23 Sep 2016 (75 points)
> *Invitation:* 28 Sep 2016
> *Lodged:* 01 Oct 2016
> *CO (Brisbane) Requested (Resume, medicals, payslips, more detailed travel history):* 24 Oct 2016
> *Uploaded outstanding documents:* 6 Nov 2016
> *Uploaded new passport details:* 12 Dec 2016
> *Grant:* 22 Dec 2016
> *IED:* 03 Oct 2017


Congrats Andy


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Congratulations andy. I also lodged my app on oct 1, 70 points software engineer job code. Till now the status has not changed from received . Looks like you got a nice xmas gift. Good luck

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyK2016

Hello,

I am another silent follower of this forum. I am happy to inform that I (with my family) got the grant today! The email landed in our mailbox at around 5:15 a.m. IST.
This forum has been extremely helpful in our journey till now, thanks to all the people on this forum!!

My timeline is as given below:
ANZCO code : 261112 System Analyst
Invitation: 28th Sep 2016
Visa Lodge : 4th October 2016
CO contact : 10th October 2016 - CO asked for everything since we had not uploaded anything yet
Uploaded documents : 12th October 2016
Responded to CO after completion of Medicals : 17th October 2016
Grant : 22nd December 2016 

-AndyK


----------



## sultan_azam

andyd_ie said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Got my grant today. Absolutely delighted. Flying with wife & two kids on 3rd Jan, so that was cutting it close
> 
> Timeline below.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you who are still waiting!
> 
> Andy
> 
> _________________
> *ANZSCO:* 261313
> *IELTS:* (R: 9.0, L: 9.0, W: 8.5, S: 9.0)
> *ACS +ve:* 15 Sep 2016
> *Age:* 39
> *EOI (189):* 23 Sep 2016 (75 points)
> *Invitation:* 28 Sep 2016
> *Lodged:* 01 Oct 2016
> *CO (Brisbane) Requested (Resume, medicals, payslips, more detailed travel history):* 24 Oct 2016
> *Uploaded outstanding documents:* 6 Nov 2016
> *Uploaded new passport details:* 12 Dec 2016
> *Grant:* 22 Dec 2016
> *IED:* 03 Oct 2017


Congratulations

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

AndyK2016 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am another silent follower of this forum. I am happy to inform that I (with my family) got the grant today! The email landed in our mailbox at around 5:15 a.m. IST.
> This forum has been extremely helpful in our journey till now, thanks to all the people on this forum!!
> 
> My timeline is as given below:
> ANZCO code : 261112 System Analyst
> Invitation: 28th Sep 2016
> Visa Lodge : 4th October 2016
> CO contact : 10th October 2016 - CO asked for everything since we had not uploaded anything yet
> Uploaded documents : 12th October 2016
> Responded to CO after completion of Medicals : 17th October 2016
> Grant : 22nd December 2016
> 
> -AndyK


Congratulations for the visa

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## ariin

AndyK2016 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am another silent follower of this forum. I am happy to inform that I (with my family) got the grant today! The email landed in our mailbox at around 5:15 a.m. IST.
> This forum has been extremely helpful in our journey till now, thanks to all the people on this forum!!
> 
> My timeline is as given below:
> ANZCO code : 261112 System Analyst
> Invitation: 28th Sep 2016
> Visa Lodge : 4th October 2016
> CO contact : 10th October 2016 - CO asked for everything since we had not uploaded anything yet
> Uploaded documents : 12th October 2016
> Responded to CO after completion of Medicals : 17th October 2016
> Grant : 22nd December 2016
> 
> -AndyK


Congrats AndyK


----------



## ashishjain

I have few doubts while filling the visa application either due to language of the question or from the question itself. I would appreciate, if you could answer to the best of your knowledge. Thanks!

Page 3: Does the applicant have a national identity card? (All applicants from the People's Republic of China must complete their valid and current Chinese National Identity Card details. If the applicant is unable to provide their National ID they must provide a reason. If the applicant does not provide these details the application may take longer to process and the applicant may be asked for additional information.)

My Question *#1*:I as an Indian have AADHAAR CARD, Passport, Pan Card, Driving License but I do not aware of a specific national identity card. What do/did/will you fill in this field? I provided DL & Marriage Certificate in other identity documents. Just confused with this option. Are there any applicants from India, who left it as NO and got the Grant without any questions.


My Question *#2*:On Page 11, I chose that I am not claiming partner skill points but it still asked the education history of spouse on Page 12 and her job history on Page 13. While I do not have any objection in providing her education history, I am little worried about providing her employment history as she is a Indian Government employee and also will this have any affect on proving that she is dependent on me in the visa application. What did you do or what will you advice in such scenario? 

My Question* #3*:How do I answer this question: Does the applicant meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migrations points test? I did my Bachelor and Masters from India only.

My Question* #4*:Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application? I believe I should choose YES, however in the duration of overseas employment should I choose '5 years in the past 10 years' or '8 years in the past 10 years'. In actual I have 8 years and 2 months but ACS deducted 2 years, which means 6 years and hence the first option.

*My Question #5:* What do I list in Main Language for myself and my wife on Page 15?


----------



## infysaxe

Just a piece of suggestion to people who are desperately waiting for grant for more than 3 months or curious ones who just launched application in last few days/weeks. 

I don't say I understand their situation completely but I can understand how it feels to wait, seeing other getting grant who lodged application after you and you always have that anxiety of 'what the hell is going on with your application' and on top DIBP not providing status updates. I myself used to check my mail daily since I lodged my application.

Though delays may happen as the processing might depend on various factors like Country of Origin, Multiple Employers, PCC, Medical, Security checks etc and not the least, CO handling your case  BUT If your documents and claims made are truthful, nobody in Australia have a reason to reject your visa, it's just matter of time when your day will come  

I hope my words may help someone to calm down 

Please don't take me otherwise. Enjoy your time, till your golden day comes to party harder


----------



## destinedtobe

Hello to those who have been assessed by Engineers Australia, is IELTS required prior assessment? Also, is it required to go for IELTS or can also sit for PTE-A? 

TIA!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infysaxe

ashishjain said:


> I have few doubts while filling the visa application either due to language of the question or from the question itself. I would appreciate, if you could answer to the best of your knowledge. Thanks!
> 
> Page 3: Does the applicant have a national identity card? (All applicants from the People's Republic of China must complete their valid and current Chinese National Identity Card details. If the applicant is unable to provide their National ID they must provide a reason. If the applicant does not provide these details the application may take longer to process and the applicant may be asked for additional information.)
> 
> My Question *#1*:I as an Indian have AADHAAR CARD, Passport, Pan Card, Driving License but I do not aware of a specific national identity card. What do/did/will you fill in this field? I provided DL & Marriage Certificate in other identity documents. Just confused with this option. Are there any applicants from India, who left it as NO and got the Grant without any questions.
> 
> -- You can provide your AADHAAR card in National Identity documents. I did the same and gave details of my Belgian residence permit and AADHAAR card in this section with expiry date as blank as AADHAAR don't mention any expiration.
> 
> My Question *#2*:On Page 11, I chose that I am not claiming partner skill points but it still asked the education history of spouse on Page 12 and her job history on Page 13. While I do not have any objection in providing her education history, I am little worried about providing her employment history as she is a Indian Government employee and also will this have any affect on proving that she is dependent on me in the visa application. What did you do or what will you advice in such scenario?
> 
> -- There is no harm in declaring the details as my wife was a teacher and I declared the same in application. Though at time of filing application she was not doing any job but I don't think that should be a problem for you. Maybe wait for someone else to confirm same.
> 
> My Question* #3*:How do I answer this question: Does the applicant meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migrations points test? I did my Bachelor and Masters from India only.
> - This is for your study in Australia, so you should choose No as you studied only in India
> 
> My Question* #4*:Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application? I believe I should choose YES, however in the duration of overseas employment should I choose '5 years in the past 10 years' or '8 years in the past 10 years'. In actual I have 8 years and 2 months but ACS deducted 2 years, which means 6 years and hence the first option.
> This should be as per your ACS relevant experience, so if you have 6 years relevant experience marked by ACS, choose 5 years
> 
> *My Question #5:* What do I list in Main Language for myself and my wife on Page 15?


This should be your mother tounge, for my case it's Hindi


----------



## andreyx108b

Rysanti said:


> i was given ITA yesterday.
> 
> I am onshore and have a valid health clearance that will be expiring on March 2017. I will include my family in my 189 PR visa application. What would be the best thing to do?, have my family members take the medical clearance before lodging OR wait for the COs advice?
> 
> Thanks in advance




Before.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## seenA003

vikaskamboj said:


> Which intended city of arrival did you chose in your visa application?


Hi,
"Intended city of arrival" is it in Form 80?

If you're talking about intended state of residence. And I didn't select any in the application.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Hello Everyone

Quick Question; I have a doubt 

While filling application, it asks Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application

--> I have 5 yrs experience and ACS has deducted 4 years 

In Skill Select; I have given 2 breakups - one section for first four yrs and second section as 1 yr (marked as relevant)

1. Can i follow same strategy in ViSA application ? 

2. Total yrs of skilled experience in last 10 years will be 1 or 5? (Biggest Doubt) 

**Please answer**


----------



## gonnabeexpat

And tomorrow is last working day for dibp good luck everyone

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kapilarora4

A Quick question,

My age will change in two months, hence the age category and the related points will reduce by 5. 

I don't think points matter at all after after invitation, or I people with higher points would have got grants faster. But that is not the case. but just wanted to confirm. 

Thanks,


----------



## kapilarora4

*Grants for people responded to CO b/w 10Nov to 20Nov 2016*

I posted earlier and posting again(apologies in advance).

There is still no grant on immitracker for people who responded to CO b/w 10Nov to 20/Nov 2016. Is this a real gray area and we are just unlucky to fall in this category?

Anyone on this forum got grant after replying to CO around these dates?? Anyone?


----------



## infysaxe

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Quick Question; I have a doubt
> 
> While filling application, it asks Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application
> 
> --> I have 5 yrs experience and ACS has deducted 4 years
> 
> In Skill Select; I have given 2 breakups - one section for first four yrs and second section as 1 yr (marked as relevant)
> 
> 1. Can i follow same strategy in ViSA application ?
> Yes in Employment details, you can do the breakup same as done in ACS and mark Yes/No for 'is applicant claiming point for this experience' as appropriate
> 2. Total yrs of skilled experience in last 10 years will be 1 or 5? (Biggest Doubt)
> This should be 1 year as visa application is asking here relevant experience as assessed by ACS
> 
> **Please answer**


See inline


----------



## infysaxe

kapilarora4 said:


> A Quick question,
> 
> My age will change in two months, hence the age category and the related points will reduce by 5.
> 
> I don't think points matter at all after after invitation, or I people with higher points would have got grants faster. But that is not the case. but just wanted to confirm.
> 
> Thanks,


Once you receive invite, your EOI points freeze and you have to prove the points for which you received the invite. So it won't matter for you now, if your age will fall in other category after two months.


----------



## infysaxe

kapilarora4 said:


> I posted earlier and posting again(apologies in advance).
> 
> There is still no grant on immitracker for people who responded to CO b/w 10Nov to 20/Nov 2016. Is this a real gray area and we are just unlucky to fall in this category?
> 
> Anyone on this forum got grant after replying to CO around these dates?? Anyone?


I don't think there will be something like a gray area for applications submitted in this period, normally it take 4/6 weeks as per DIBP website to respond back once requested documents are submitted.

Also please be aware that immitracker is not something from DIBP but to facilitate people in keeping track of their application and share status with other. Not all people applying Australian visa are registered on Immitracker, I expect not even 10-20% also, so that can't show you the complete view on overall applicants.


----------



## karanmehra13

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Thank you very much for your response. Yes US FBI clearance is what my first job now. Hoping to get response in 14 weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would recommend getting your State/City/County clearance along with FBI clearance. I got my FBI clearance in 2 months, but then CO asked for local clearance as well. Just avoid these delays and get these clearances as well.

Local clearance can be from state..example Texas, Florida etc


----------



## running_whipstitch

Hello everyone

Just need your opinion please..

If my medicals will be done on 10 january 2017, is it alright to lodge my application a week before that? I believe it takes two weeks to get a case officer. Thanks


----------



## Manan008

87th day...


----------



## tk123

running_whipstitch said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Just need your opinion please..
> 
> 
> 
> If my medicals will be done on 10 january 2017, is it alright to lodge my application a week before that? I believe it takes two weeks to get a case officer. Thanks




it can be as early as the 8th day. and it takes 3-4 days for medical results to be out or upto 7/8 days if u have kids under 9 due to TB test.


-—•—•—•—•—•—•—
Visa Lodge: 28-Oct-16
CO Contact: 8-Nov-16
Doc Submit: 1-Dec-12


----------



## dakshch

gonnabeexpat said:


> 4 grants reported in immitracker, week is about to end i have a sinking feeling that i may have to wait for more than 100 days.




I have a feeling i will cross 400 days mark...382 days and counting


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Nope no.decision for me today aswell and there is no point in checking my status anymore 😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gullu_butt

Manan008 said:


> 87th day...


Day 172


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Thank you sir. I was almost about to make a mistake ;-)


----------



## melrin

Hello,

I have responded to CO on 11 Dec after uploading the requested FBI PCC.

Now I am awaiting Employment verification. 

The query is that my HR provided me Bonafide letter on company letter head. But he has not included any form of contact information (email or mobile) 

I work for a very large organization all my career. So wondering if I should upload the bonafide again with HR contact information?

I am worried since in large organizations the email might get missed if they directly contact the corporate HR and they will find it difficult to track my HR information

Please suggest


----------



## sultan_azam

running_whipstitch said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Just need your opinion please..
> 
> If my medicals will be done on 10 january 2017, is it alright to lodge my application a week before that? I believe it takes two weeks to get a case officer. Thanks


after they return from Holidays CO allocation can be anytime after visa lodge

however 1 week is a safe span between visa lodge and medicals


----------



## sultan_azam

melrin said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have responded to CO on 11 Dec after uploading the requested FBI PCC.
> 
> Now I am awaiting Employment verification.
> 
> The query is that my HR provided me Bonafide letter on company letter head. But he has not included any form of contact information (email or mobile)
> 
> I work for a very large organization all my career. So wondering if I should upload the bonafide again with HR contact information?
> 
> I am worried since in large organizations the email might get missed if they directly contact the corporate HR and they will find it difficult to track my HR information
> 
> Please suggest


if you can get a new bonafide letter from HR with contact details than it will be the best thing


----------



## sultan_azam

dakshch said:


> I have a feeling i will cross 400 days mark...382 days and counting


i have a feeling you will get it in 2016


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

DIBP is on leave until 3rd. Says there FB page


----------



## alpesh365

An important question:

I have lodged 189 on Dec 29 with 2 dependents (Wife and child) and I am in Australia. Got bridging visa for me and wife. Not child as the child wasn't included on the TR visa (Born just 5 weeks ago in Australia). So there is no visa record for the child.

Now my question is whether there is going to be any issues for 189 Grant. Do i need to include the child on TR first or is it okay not including?


----------



## arjun09

dakshch said:


> I have a feeling i will cross 400 days mark...382 days and counting


Bro i want u to get ur grant before everyone in this forum. U deserve the most.
I also entered into 300+ club. 

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> DIBP is on leave until 3rd. Says there FB page


The admin of fb page is on leave. The department will be off only on 24-27 dec. 
Then on 1st Jan.


----------



## sultan_azam

Manan008 said:


> The admin of fb page is on leave. The department will be off only on 24-27 dec.
> Then on 1st Jan.


1st jan is sunday, there may be alternate holiday on 2nd Jan for new year day

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

According to immitracker visas lodged and granted in previous few months.

Month Grants Lodged

Dec 82 32
Nov 163 96
Oct 113 151
Sep 95 188 
Aug 119 164
July 127 119


P.S i got tired of refreshing immiaccount and immitracker 
Those 3 rounds in september is the main reason of delay i think


----------



## summy1986

Day 121...... Application status "Received"
No Co contact yet.....

263312
Telecommunication Network Engineer


----------



## Manan008

summy1986 said:


> Day 121...... Application status "Received"
> No Co contact yet.....
> 
> 263312
> Telecommunication Network Engineer


Did u call them ?


----------



## vikaskamboj

*Query*



summy1986 said:


> Day 121...... Application status "Received"
> No Co contact yet.....
> 
> 263312
> Telecommunication Network Engineer


Which city of intended arrival did you choose?


----------



## Manan008

vikaskamboj said:


> Which city of intended arrival did you choose?


Does that make a difference ? I opted brisbane. Been 87 days. application still in received status.


----------



## kp123

I have a query, after receiving grant does it immediately reflect in VEVO site? https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query


----------



## vikaskamboj

*Which fb page*



Manan008 said:


> The admin of fb page is on leave. The department will be off only on 24-27 dec.
> Then on 1st Jan.


Can you please quote fb group name?


Thanks


----------



## vikaskamboj

*Brisbane*



Manan008 said:


> Does that make a difference ? I opted brisbane. Been 87 days. application still in received status.


What I observed from immitracker statistics is that Brisbane is a bit slower. Adelaide is quite responsive.

However my quest was to find out if there's someone who have chosen "Unknown" in city of intended arrival.


----------



## Manan008

Guys in Pakistan we have to submit PCC of each city we lived in separately.
I have lived in Lahore all my life but completed my studies in Islamabad. I have submitted Lahore pcc on the first day. Application is still in received status and CO didn't ask for Islamabad PCC.Its been 87 days.

Now i have Islamabad PCC should i submit it or wait for CO ? I am reluctant to submit it on my own cause *during my call to DIBP they told me that 3 months wait period start from the day u submit your last document ?* What should i do ?


----------



## Manan008

vikaskamboj said:


> Can you please quote fb group name?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Search dibp or department of immigration and border protection


----------



## kapilarora4

Manan008 said:


> Guys in Pakistan we have to submit PCC of each city we lived in separately.
> I have lived in Lahore all my life but completed my studies in Islamabad. I have submitted Lahore pcc on the first day. Application is still in received status and CO didn't ask for Islamabad PCC.Its been 87 days.
> 
> Now i have Islamabad PCC should i submit it or wait for CO ? I am reluctant to submit it on my own cause *during my call to DIBP they told me that 3 months wait period start from the day u submit your last document ?* What should i do ?




I thought otherwise and felt free to add a doc whenver i found smthing worth adding, and adding more documents won't create issues, but experts on this forum can suggest.

Anyone having good idea if adding more documents(laterals)push the CO assignment date/time lines??


----------



## alpesh365

alpesh365 said:


> An important question:
> 
> I have lodged 189 on Dec 29 with 2 dependents (Wife and child) and I am in Australia. Got bridging visa for me and wife. Not child as the child wasn't included on the TR visa (Born just 5 weeks ago in Australia). So there is no visa record for the child.
> 
> Now my question is whether there is going to be any issues for 189 Grant. Do i need to include the child on TR first or is it okay not including?



Please reply guys!


----------



## navdeepsingh

Does anyone know the charges for Medicals

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaskamboj

*Medical charges*



navdeepsingh said:


> Does anyone know the charges for Medicals
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Varies from city to city, clinic to clinic.

For Tricity:

Kansal, Mohali: Rs. 3900 per applicant

National, Chandigarh: Rs. 4200 per applicant

Max, Mohali: Rs. 4650 per applicant

Note: Make sure you book your appointment well in advance and earliest in the morning. There's huge line for appointment and huge rush at clinics.


----------



## navdeepsingh

vikaskamboj said:


> Varies from city to city, clinic to clinic.
> 
> For Tricity:
> 
> Kansal, Mohali: Rs. 3900 per applicant
> 
> National, Chandigarh: Rs. 4200 per applicant
> 
> Max, Mohali: Rs. 4650 per applicant
> 
> Note: Make sure you book your appointment well in advance and earliest in the morning. There's huge line for appointment and huge rush at clinics.


Max Delhi is asking 7k, its better going to Chandigarh 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## drasadqamar

Manan008 said:


> Guys in Pakistan we have to submit PCC of each city we lived in separately.
> I have lived in Lahore all my life but completed my studies in Islamabad. I have submitted Lahore pcc on the first day. Application is still in received status and CO didn't ask for Islamabad PCC.Its been 87 days.
> 
> Now i have Islamabad PCC should i submit it or wait for CO ? I am reluctant to submit it on my own cause *during my call to DIBP they told me that 3 months wait period start from the day u submit your last document ?* What should i do ?


If you stayed in Islamabad for more than 12 months then you will have to submit pcc. Don't wait for Co response. It's better to submit articles once.


----------



## hswadali

Important queries:
Dear friends need a suggestion: I got transferred from one department to another department in my organization and my job duties got changed from 16.12.2016 which i have mentioned in visa application. 
please suggest me is it better to inform DIBP about transfer and change of duties and how ?


Thanks in advance .


----------



## hswadali

*Important queries:*

Dear friends need a suggestion: I got transferred from one department to another department in my organization and my job duties got changed from 16.12.2016 which i have mentioned in visa application. 
please suggest me is it better to inform DIBP about transfer and change of duties and how ?


Thanks in advance .


----------



## visava

navdeepsingh said:


> Max Delhi is asking 7k, its better going to Chandigarh
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Hi all,

I am from Delhi, please suggest how many days does Max take to upload the results? 

Or shall we go for sadhu vaswani in delhi, if anyone has tried that ?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## navdeepsingh

visava said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am from Delhi, please suggest how many days does Max take to upload the results?
> 
> Or shall we go for sadhu vaswani in delhi, if anyone has tried that ?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Max says they take 4 days

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ladwal

visava said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am from Delhi, please suggest how many days does Max take to upload the results?
> 
> Or shall we go for sadhu vaswani in delhi, if anyone has tried that ?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


You can go to Sadhu Vaswani.
In Oct-End they were charging INR 4700/- per applicant.


----------



## visava

ladwal said:


> You can go to Sadhu Vaswani.
> In Oct-End they were charging INR 4700/- per applicant.


Thanks .. Would you remember how many days they tool to upload the results ?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ladwal

visava said:


> Thanks .. Would you remember how many days they tool to upload the results ?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


They took 4 days (because of Diwali festival days) to upload the reports, otherwise they quote to upload between 2-5 working days.


----------



## sultan_azam

hswadali said:


> Important queries:
> Dear friends need a suggestion: I got transferred from one department to another department in my organization and my job duties got changed from 16.12.2016 which i have mentioned in visa application.
> please suggest me is it better to inform DIBP about transfer and change of duties and how ?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance .


read form 1022, that may be the one you are looking for

your rnr have changed after visa lodge ???


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> Did u call them ?


Dude are yiu sure about the 3 months thing?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hswadali

sultan_azam said:


> read form 1022, that may be the one you are looking for
> 
> your rnr have changed after visa lodge ???


thanks sultan,

yes i got transferred after visa launch. CO was allocated on 08.12.2016.


----------



## drasadqamar

Hi. I have got PCC from Pakistan but it's validity is for six months. Is it okay? Should I send it to DIBP? Or I should make another one with one year validity. Need advice from experts please


----------



## hello8441

drasadqamar said:


> Hi. I have got PCC from Pakistan but it's validity is for six months. Is it okay? Should I send it to DIBP? Or I should make another one with one year validity. Need advice from experts please


PCC is issued with 6 months expiry by default, however DIBP considers it valid for one year.
U r gud to go with existing pcc in terms of expiry.


----------



## drasadqamar

hello8441 said:


> drasadqamar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I have got PCC from Pakistan but it's validity is for six months. Is it okay? Should I send it to DIBP? Or I should make another one with one year validity. Need advice from experts please
> 
> 
> 
> PCC is issued with 6 months expiry by default, however DIBP considers it valid for one year.
> U r gud to go with existing pcc in terms of expiry.
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot


----------



## sandeep_iimt

8Weeks already since Lodged Visa and waiting..No CO contact.Uploaded all documents upfront.


----------



## JLK

Hey guys I need some advice, I just got my ACS assessment and this is their answer:

The following employment after May 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 03/10-03/15 (5yrs 0months)
Position: Information Programmer


So do you think I can say on my EOI that I have 5 years ? or the employement is concidered just after May 2014, given that I was in the same position for the 5 years.


----------



## dakshch

navdeepsingh said:


> Max Delhi is asking 7k, its better going to Chandigarh
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




I did at Max Delhi for 3900... maybe they hiked prices or its applicant dependent rates for you


----------



## navdeepsingh

dakshch said:


> I did at Max Delhi for 3900... maybe they hiked prices or its applicant dependent rates for you


When did you do that? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

does anyone know how to extract data from
immitracker?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monti_d

Hello All,

I am facing problem while filling the online visa application form. The Review Page, which is present towards the end of the application is not populating properly.

I have entered spouse skill details at page number 11 of the visa application form and saved the details correctly. However, while parsing through the Review Page I noticed that Page No 11 details related to Spouse Skill Assessment are not available on the Review Page. However, while clicking on Print option in the Review Page Spouse's skill details is reflecting correctly.

I have used multiple browsers and various laptops to regenerate the issue and still the same issue is coming. Could someone please let me know how to rectify the same?


----------



## phunganhtuan

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year 2017!

I wish to share with you that we (myself, wife and 2 children) have been granted the Permanent Resident (PR) visas to Australia today. Accordingly, my children are entitled to study in Australia free of charge with immediate effect. This is really a great gift to my family coming at the right time in this festive season.

My timelines are as below:

EOI submitted: 23-Sep-2016
EOI Invitation: 28-Sep-2016
Visa lodged: 14-Oct-2016 (Health examined in advance, all uploaded except PCC Singapore)
CO contacted: 26-Oct-2016 asking for PCC Singapore
CO replied: 14-Nov-2016 submitting PCC Singapore. "Information Provided" clicked
Granted: 23-Dec-2016


----------



## andreyx108b

karanmehra13 said:


> I would recommend getting your State/City/County clearance along with FBI clearance. I got my FBI clearance in 2 months, but then CO asked for local clearance as well. Just avoid these delays and get these clearances as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Local clearance can be from state..example Texas, Florida etc




Local is only required if you live un the USA at the moment. 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

phunganhtuan said:


> Merry Christmas & Happy New Year 2017!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish to share with you that we (myself, wife and 2 children) have been granted the Permanent Resident (PR) visas to Australia today. Accordingly, my children are entitled to study in Australia free of charge with immediate effect. This is really a great gift to my family coming at the right time in this festive season.
> 
> 
> 
> My timelines are as below:
> 
> 
> 
> EOI submitted: 23-Sep-2016
> 
> EOI Invitation: 28-Sep-2016
> 
> Visa lodged: 14-Oct-2016 (Health examined in advance, all uploaded except PCC Singapore)
> 
> CO contacted: 26-Oct-2016 asking for PCC Singapore
> 
> CO replied: 14-Nov-2016 submitting PCC Singapore. "Information Provided" clicked
> 
> Granted: 23-Dec-2016




Really glad to hear this. Good luck with the move!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude are yiu sure about the 3 months thing?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thats what they said. The person at dibp.


----------



## andreyx108b

alpesh365 said:


> An important question:
> 
> I have lodged 189 on Dec 29 with 2 dependents (Wife and child) and I am in Australia. Got bridging visa for me and wife. Not child as the child wasn't included on the TR visa (Born just 5 weeks ago in Australia). So there is no visa record for the child.
> 
> Now my question is whether there is going to be any issues for 189 Grant. Do i need to include the child on TR first or is it okay not including?




You better talk to DIBP or Mara agent.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## monti_d

monti_d said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am facing problem while filling the online visa application form. The Review Page, which is present towards the end of the application is not populating properly.
> 
> I have entered spouse skill details at page number 11 of the visa application form and saved the details correctly. However, while parsing through the Review Page I noticed that Page No 11 details related to Spouse Skill Assessment are not available on the Review Page. However, while clicking on Print option in the Review Page Spouse's skill details is reflecting correctly.
> 
> I have used multiple browsers and various laptops to regenerate the issue and still the same issue is coming. Could someone please let me know how to rectify the same?


Any thoughts on this...!!


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

monti_d said:


> Any thoughts on this...!!


For technical issues pleasse contact: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Immi/immiaccount-technical-support-form


----------



## pm10481

*Form 80 : Q 22 & Q25*

Hi ,

in form 80 we have a question

1)"Proposed travel
22 Why are you travelling to Australia?
Include any relevant dates or events"

2) "Further stay
25 What is your main reason for remaining in Australia?"

Someone who has already filled and got the visa , please suggest What should be the standard answer for this ..

Any suggestions ?

Thanks ,
PM


----------



## harinderjitf5

1) gsm 189 or 190
2) gsm 189 or 190
2)


pm10481 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> in form 80 we have a question
> 
> 1)"Proposed travel
> 22 Why are you travelling to Australia?
> Include any relevant dates or events"
> 
> 2) "Further stay
> 25 What is your main reason for remaining in Australia?"
> 
> Someone who has already filled and got the visa , please suggest What should be the standard answer for this ..
> 
> Any suggestions ?
> 
> Thanks ,
> PM


----------



## sporit

Congratulation Anh Tuan!

I also lodged the Visa on 29-Nov and finished the health check on 23-Dec. My wife has chronic Hep B so I'm very nervous now. I wish that i will be as lucky as you.

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year everyone!
Nam



phunganhtuan said:


> Merry Christmas & Happy New Year 2017!
> 
> I wish to share with you that we (myself, wife and 2 children) have been granted the Permanent Resident (PR) visas to Australia today. Accordingly, my children are entitled to study in Australia free of charge with immediate effect. This is really a great gift to my family coming at the right time in this festive season.
> 
> My timelines are as below:
> 
> EOI submitted: 23-Sep-2016
> EOI Invitation: 28-Sep-2016
> Visa lodged: 14-Oct-2016 (Health examined in advance, all uploaded except PCC Singapore)
> CO contacted: 26-Oct-2016 asking for PCC Singapore
> CO replied: 14-Nov-2016 submitting PCC Singapore. "Information Provided" clicked
> Granted: 23-Dec-2016


----------



## tk123

sporit said:


> Congratulation Anh Tuan!
> 
> 
> 
> I also lodged the Visa on 29-Nov and finished the health check on 23-Dec. My wife has chronic Hep B so I'm very nervous now. I wish that i will be as lucky as you.
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas & Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> Nam




hopefully you will get a positive outcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedali85

Anyone from Pakistan lodged a visa application. Need to ask a few questions. 

Regards 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## drasadqamar

tk123 said:


> sporit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulation Anh Tuan!
> 
> 
> 
> I also lodged the Visa on 29-Nov and finished the health check on 23-Dec. My wife has chronic Hep B so I'm very nervous now. I wish that i will be as lucky
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas & Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> Nam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully you will get a positive outcome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Our prayers are with you and your family. You will through it. Allah bless you


----------



## drasadqamar

ahmedali85 said:


> Anyone from Pakistan lodged a visa application. Need to ask a few questions.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


Yes I am Pakistani but lives in Saudi Arabia. You may ask please.


----------



## drasadqamar

tk123 said:


> phunganhtuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas & Happy New Year 2017!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish to share with you that we (myself, wife and 2 children) have been granted the Permanent Resident (PR) visas to Australia today. Accordingly, my children are entitled to study in Australia free of charge with immediate effect. This is really a great gift to my family coming at the right time in this festive season.
> 
> 
> 
> My timelines are as below:
> 
> 
> 
> EOI submitted: 23-Sep-2016
> 
> EOI Invitation: 28-Sep-2016
> 
> Visa lodged: 14-Oct-2016 (Health examined in advance, all uploaded except PCC Singapore)
> 
> CO contacted: 26-Oct-2016 asking for PCC Singapore
> 
> CO replied: 14-Nov-2016 submitting PCC Singapore. "Information Provided" clicked
> 
> Granted: 23-Dec-2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many many congratulations. Which visa you applied 189 or 190 and which category of occupation??
Click to expand...


----------



## pm10481

GSM Brisbane 189


Regards,
PM


----------



## pm10481

pm10481 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> in form 80 we have a question
> 
> 1)"Proposed travel
> 22 Why are you travelling to Australia?
> Include any relevant dates or events"
> 
> 2) "Further stay
> 25 What is your main reason for remaining in Australia?"
> 
> Someone who has already filled and got the visa , please suggest What should be the standard answer for this ..
> 
> Any suggestions ?
> 
> Thanks ,
> PM


This is for GSM 189,. CO from Brisbane asked for form 80


----------



## saurabharora123

Hey guys,
I have already lodged my application. Was just wondering if multiple job switches might affect visa processing time. I am currently in my 5th job in past 9 years of experience.


----------



## ariin

phunganhtuan said:


> Merry Christmas & Happy New Year 2017!
> 
> I wish to share with you that we (myself, wife and 2 children) have been granted the Permanent Resident (PR) visas to Australia today. Accordingly, my children are entitled to study in Australia free of charge with immediate effect. This is really a great gift to my family coming at the right time in this festive season.
> 
> My timelines are as below:
> 
> EOI submitted: 23-Sep-2016
> EOI Invitation: 28-Sep-2016
> Visa lodged: 14-Oct-2016 (Health examined in advance, all uploaded except PCC Singapore)
> CO contacted: 26-Oct-2016 asking for PCC Singapore
> CO replied: 14-Nov-2016 submitting PCC Singapore. "Information Provided" clicked
> Granted: 23-Dec-2016


Congrats Phunganhtuan


----------



## Zafarahmed

wsiddiqui said:


> Which GSM team processed you case ? And what is the name of your case officer ?


GSM Brisbane team processed my case. Don't know the name of case office, all the correspondence was done by the consultant on my behalf.


----------



## Zafarahmed

BulletAK said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> Many congrats on your grant. Can you tell me through which agent did you apply and from which city?
> 
> Many thanks.


I applied through AINIT from Dubai.


----------



## singhexpat20

Hi Seniors,

I am single and paid Visa fees for 189 and now uploading documents in immi account. 
I am uploading form 80,1221, educational, employment etc. 

Can you please let me know if I need to upload Form 1276 also ?


----------



## saurabharora123

singhexpat20 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I am single and paid Visa fees for 189 and now uploading documents in immi account.
> I am uploading form 80,1221, educational, employment etc.
> 
> Can you please let me know if I need to upload Form 1276 also ?


I think it's for visa subclass 476 not for 189


Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

saurabharora123 said:


> Hey guys,
> I have already lodged my application. Was just wondering if multiple job switches might affect visa processing time. I am currently in my 5th job in past 9 years of experience.




No. 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rahul.synergys

Hi expats, can I apply for PCC while waiting for invitation? Will Ghaziabad PSK allow me to do so without visa letter? Also, I am the applicant for 189 visa and I am NOT taking any points for my spouse. So in this case, is Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) required for my spouse as well? If yes then, we had also lived in UK for more than two years. So do I need PCC for my wife for both India as well as for UK? Kindly advise. Thank you.


----------



## tk123

rahul.synergys said:


> Hi expats, can I apply for PCC while waiting for invitation? Will Ghaziabad PSK allow me to do so without visa letter? Also, I am the applicant for 189 visa and I am NOT taking any points for my spouse. So in this case, is Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) required for my spouse as well? If yes then, we had also lived in UK for more than two years. So do I need PCC for my wife for both India as well as for UK? Kindly advise. Thank you.




PCC is required for all countries where you have spent 12 months (accumulatively) within the last 10 years.

Good luck!


----------



## ahmedali85

drasadqamar said:


> Yes I am Pakistani but lives in Saudi Arabia. You may ask please.


The pcc, it has to be provided for each city the applicant lived in? 
The polio certificate, from where do I get it? Also does it have a specific format? 

Regards,

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sourabh123

Hi,

Just received EOI, in process of lodging visa application in sub class 189 now, request you to help provinding below information please.

1. I am in UK for more than 2 years. I am an Indian resident. What should be the Residential address? UK address as my current address or my Indian permanent address?
2. Does the Intended state of residence matters in granting visa?
3. Should I need to complete ALL parts (filling up application, attaching documents, Payment, PCC, Medical) should be completed withing 2 months of receiving EOI? or can take some more time for PCC and Medical?
4. How long does it usually takes for PCC and Medical? Is it hard to complete these within 2 months?

Thanks in advance,
Sourabh


----------



## tk123

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Just received EOI, in process of lodging visa application in sub class 189 now, request you to help provinding below information please.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I am in UK for more than 2 years. I am an Indian resident. What should be the Residential address? UK address as my current address or my Indian permanent address?
> RESIDENTIAL ADDRESS WILL BE UK
> 
> 
> 2. Does the Intended state of residence matters in granting visa?
> DOESNT MATTER UNLESS YOU ARE APPLYING FOR 190.
> 
> 
> 3. Should I need to complete ALL parts (filling up application, attaching documents, Payment, PCC, Medical) should be completed withing 2 months of receiving EOI? or can take some more time for PCC and Medical?
> I SUGGEST YOU START THE PCC PROCESS BEFORE LODGING THE VISA. MEDICAL ONLY TAKES 1 WEEK FOR SCHEDULINGG AND 4!DAYS FOR RESULTS. BETTER TO GO FOR DIRECT G RANT RATHER THAN RELYING ON THE TWO MONTH PERIOD!
> 
> 
> 4. How long does it usually takes for PCC and Medical? Is it hard to complete these within 2 months?
> SAME AS ABOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Sourabh



Good luck 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Just received EOI, in process of lodging visa application in sub class 189 now, request you to help provinding below information please.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I am in UK for more than 2 years. I am an Indian resident. What should be the Residential address? UK address as my current address or my Indian permanent address?
> 
> 2. Does the Intended state of residence matters in granting visa?
> 
> 3. Should I need to complete ALL parts (filling up application, attaching documents, Payment, PCC, Medical) should be completed withing 2 months of receiving EOI? or can take some more time for PCC and Medical?
> 
> 4. How long does it usually takes for PCC and Medical? Is it hard to complete these within 2 months?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Sourabh




1. uk address
2. yes
3. pcc and meds can be provided upon CO request (28 days). 
4. 2 weeks pccs (apart frm FBI which takes 3 months) and 1 day to get mdrs done (schedule appointment beforehand). 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## vasanth240

My dear friends, good day and merry Christmas to you all, I have received my invite on 21st Dec round and started the documentation work. Planning to complete medicals and lodge visa 189 in couple of weeks. Any help and suggestions from you people to save my time and get the visa grant will be of a great help to me and my family. Thank you all for all the support that am continuously getting until now. Guys who have undergone medicals from chennai city can also share their experience.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

vasanth240 said:


> My dear friends, good day and merry Christmas to you all, I have received my invite on 21st Dec round and started the documentation work. Planning to complete medicals and lodge visa 189 in couple of weeks. Any help and suggestions from you people to save my time and get the visa grant will be of a great help to me and my family. Thank you all for all the support that am continuously getting until now. Guys who have undergone medicals from chennai city can also share their experience.


My 2 cents 

--> Your file will be opened / CO Contact will be around 6th Jan

Before That please upload

1. Form 80 & 1221 
2. Employment (form 16 / payslips / reference letter)
3. Passport & Birth Certificate
4. PTE and assessment result
5. CV 
6. Push for medicals to be uploaded before that 

This should suffice. If senior members can vett this list and add on other things, it could be helpful


----------



## tk123

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> My 2 cents
> 
> 
> 
> --> Your file will be opened / CO Contact will be around 6th Jan
> 
> 
> 
> Before That please upload
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Form 80 & 1221
> 
> 2. Employment (form 16 / payslips / reference letter)
> 
> 3. Passport & Birth Certificate
> 
> 4. PTE and assessment result
> 
> 5. CV
> 
> 6. Push for medicals to be uploaded before that
> 
> 
> 
> This should suffice. If senior members can vett this list and add on other things, it could be helpful



- Degrees + Transcripts 

also good to have documents 
- bank statements showing salary transaction
- Proof of Residence

Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.shankar789

Hey All, 

I have a question on the 189 visa and the bridging visa that comes just before it. 

I am currently working in Australia and I hold a 457 work permit visa. 

I received an invite during the 21st Dec 2016 round and I am about to apply for the 189 visa through Immi account. 

The questions that I have are:

1. As soon as I Submit my application for the 189 visa, will I get a bridging visa. 

2. Will I have to cancel my 457 visa when I get the bridging visa.

3. I have travel plans to India in the end of Jan. With the bridging visa, will I be able to enter inside Australia in Feb when my trip ends. Or are there any travel restrictions with the Bridging visa. 

I am may be totally wrong with my assumptions but any help and guidance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## drasadqamar

Can anybody tell me what's the use of VETASSESS? if after visa lodge they still verify your employment and other things. During vetassess all verification must have been done then why again visa officer redo it??


----------



## tk123

ravi.shankar789 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I have a question on the 189 visa and the bridging visa that comes just before it.
> 
> I am currently working in Australia and I hold a 457 work permit visa.
> 
> I received an invite during the 21st Dec 2016 round and I am about to apply for the 189 visa through Immi account.
> 
> The questions that I have are:
> 
> 1. As soon as I Submit my application for the 189 visa, will I get a bridging visa.
> 
> 2. Will I have to cancel my 457 visa when I get the bridging visa.
> 
> 3. I have travel plans to India in the end of Jan. With the bridging visa, will I be able to enter inside Australia in Feb when my trip ends. Or are there any travel restrictions with the Bridging visa.
> 
> I am may be totally wrong with my assumptions but any help and guidance is greatly appreciated.




As I understand, your 457 will continue to be valid unless it times out or your 189 is issued.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

There won't be any grants for the next 3 days 😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## singhexpat20

saurabharora123 said:


> I think it's for visa subclass 476 not for 189
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Thanks Saurabh. 
One of my friends who got granted pr under 189 and who is married has uploaded from 1276 as said by his consultancy. So just wanted to confirm if even I should upload ?


----------



## ravi.shankar789

tk123 said:


> As I understand, your 457 will continue to be valid unless it times out or your 189 is issued.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your response tk123... So there wont be any bridging visa issued to me is it..?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

ravi.shankar789 said:


> Thanks for your response tk123... So there wont be any bridging visa issued to me is it..?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk




yeah. but please research further online. Brigding Visa would have been in the case if your 457 would have been expiring while 189 was still under process.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.shankar789

tk123 said:


> yeah. but please research further online. Brigding Visa would have been in the case if your 457 would have been expiring while 189 was still under process.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure.. no worries..  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## phunganhtuan

Guess that you are in Vietnam now, you should be able to view Health Assessment of your wife in few days in your Immiaccount. Good luck!


----------



## pm10481

Search
SEARCH IN THE CURRENT
FORUM
EVERYWHERE
AND SHOW ME
POSTS
THREADS
Home
Australasia
Australia Expat Forum for Expats Living in Australia
phunganhtuan
online
a day ago · #23953
Merry Christmas & Happy New Year 2017!

I wish to share with you that we (myself, wife and 2 children) have been granted the Permanent Resident (PR) visas to Australia today. Accordingly, my children are entitled to study in Australia free of charge with immediate effect. This is really a great gift to my family coming at the right time in this festive season.

My timelines are as below:

EOI submitted: 23-Sep-2016
EOI Invitation: 28-Sep-2016
Visa lodged: 14-Oct-2016 (Health examined in advance, all uploaded except PCC Singapore)
CO contacted: 26-Oct-2016 asking for PCC Singapore
CO replied: 14-Nov-2016 submitting PCC Singapore. "Information Provided" clicked
Granted: 23-Dec-2016
andreyx108b
a day ago · #23954
karanmehra13 said:
Original Post
I would recommend getting your State/City/County clearance along with FBI clearance. I got my FBI clearance in 2 months, but then CO asked for local clearance as well. Just avoid these delays and get these clearances as well.



Local clearance can be from state..example Texas, Florida etc




Local is only required if you live un the USA at the moment. 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk
tk123
online
a day ago · #23955
phunganhtuan said:
Original Post
Merry Christmas & Happy New Year 2017!



I wish to share with you that we (myself, wife and 2 children) have been granted the Permanent Resident (PR) visas to Australia today. Accordingly, my children are entitled to study in Australia free of charge with immediate effect. This is really a great gift to my family coming at the right time in this festive season.



My timelines are as below:



EOI submitted: 23-Sep-2016

EOI Invitation: 28-Sep-2016

Visa lodged: 14-Oct-2016 (Health examined in advance, all uploaded except PCC Singapore)

CO contacted: 26-Oct-2016 asking for PCC Singapore

CO replied: 14-Nov-2016 submitting PCC Singapore. "Information Provided" clicked

Granted: 23-Dec-2016




Really glad to hear this. Good luck with the move!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Manan008
a day ago · #23956
gonnabeexpat said:
Original Post
Dude are yiu sure about the 3 months thing?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thats what they said. The person at dibp.
andreyx108b
a day ago · #23957
alpesh365 said:
Original Post
An important question:

I have lodged 189 on Dec 29 with 2 dependents (Wife and child) and I am in Australia. Got bridging visa for me and wife. Not child as the child wasn't included on the TR visa (Born just 5 weeks ago in Australia). So there is no visa record for the child.

Now my question is whether there is going to be any issues for 189 Grant. Do i need to include the child on TR first or is it okay not including?




You better talk to DIBP or Mara agent.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk
monti_d
21 hours ago · #23958
monti_d said:
Original Post
Hello All,

I am facing problem while filling the online visa application form. The Review Page, which is present towards the end of the application is not populating properly.

I have entered spouse skill details at page number 11 of the visa application form and saved the details correctly. However, while parsing through the Review Page I noticed that Page No 11 details related to Spouse Skill Assessment are not available on the Review Page. However, while clicking on Print option in the Review Page Spouse's skill details is reflecting correctly.

I have used multiple browsers and various laptops to regenerate the issue and still the same issue is coming. Could someone please let me know how to rectify the same?


Any thoughts on this...!!
abhinavfromdelhi
online
21 hours ago · #23959
monti_d said:
Original Post
Any thoughts on this...!!


For technical issues pleasse contact: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Immi/immiaccount-technical-support-form
pm10481
online
19 hours ago · #23960
Form 80 : Q 22 & Q25
Hi ,

in form 80 we have a question

1)"Proposed travel
22 Why are you travelling to Australia?
Include any relevant dates or events"

2) "Further stay
25 What is your main reason for remaining in Australia?"

Someone who has already filled and got the visa , please suggest What should be the standard answer for this ..

Any suggestions ?

Thanks ,
PM
harinderjitf5
17 hours ago · #23961
1) gsm 189 or 190
2) gsm 189 or 190
2)
pm10481 said:
Original Post
Hi ,

in form 80 we have a question

1)"Proposed travel
22 Why are you travelling to Australia?
Include any relevant dates or events"

2) "Further stay
25 What is your main reason for remaining in Australia?"

Someone who has already filled and got the visa , please suggest What should be the standard answer for this ..

Any suggestions ?

Thanks ,
PM
sporit
16 hours ago · #23962
Congratulation Anh Tuan!

I also lodged the Visa on 29-Nov and finished the health check on 23-Dec. My wife has chronic Hep B so I'm very nervous now. I wish that i will be as lucky as you.

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year everyone!
Nam

phunganhtuan said:
Original Post
Merry Christmas & Happy New Year 2017!

I wish to share with you that we (myself, wife and 2 children) have been granted the Permanent Resident (PR) visas to Australia today. Accordingly, my children are entitled to study in Australia free of charge with immediate effect. This is really a great gift to my family coming at the right time in this festive season.

My timelines are as below:

EOI submitted: 23-Sep-2016
EOI Invitation: 28-Sep-2016
Visa lodged: 14-Oct-2016 (Health examined in advance, all uploaded except PCC Singapore)
CO contacted: 26-Oct-2016 asking for PCC Singapore
CO replied: 14-Nov-2016 submitting PCC Singapore. "Information Provided" clicked
Granted: 23-Dec-2016
tk123
online
16 hours ago · #23963
sporit said:
Original Post
Congratulation Anh Tuan!



I also lodged the Visa on 29-Nov and finished the health check on 23-Dec. My wife has chronic Hep B so I'm very nervous now. I wish that i will be as lucky as you.



Merry Christmas & Happy New Year everyone!

Nam




hopefully you will get a positive outcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
ahmedali85
online
15 hours ago · #23964
Anyone from Pakistan lodged a visa application. Need to ask a few questions. 

Regards 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk
drasadqamar
online
15 hours ago · #23965


tk123 said:


> sporit said:
> Original Post
> Congratulation Anh Tuan!
> 
> 
> 
> I also lodged the Visa on 29-Nov and finished the health check on 23-Dec. My wife has chronic Hep B so I'm very nervous now. I wish that i will be as lucky
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas & Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> Nam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully you will get a positive outcome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Our prayers are with you and your family. You will through it. Allah bless you
> drasadqamar
> online
> 15 hours ago · #23966
> ahmedali85 said:
> Original Post
> Anyone from Pakistan lodged a visa application. Need to ask a few questions.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk
> 
> Yes I am Pakistani but lives in Saudi Arabia. You may ask please.
> drasadqamar
> online
> 15 hours ago · #23967
> 
> 
> tk123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> phunganhtuan said:
> Original Post
> Merry Christmas & Happy New Year 2017!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish to share with you that we (myself, wife and 2 children) have been granted the Permanent Resident (PR) visas to Australia today. Accordingly, my children are entitled to study in Australia free of charge with immediate effect. This is really a great gift to my family coming at the right time in this festive season.
> 
> 
> 
> My timelines are as below:
> 
> 
> 
> EOI submitted: 23-Sep-2016
> 
> EOI Invitation: 28-Sep-2016
> 
> Visa lodged: 14-Oct-2016 (Health examined in advance, all uploaded except PCC Singapore)
> 
> CO contacted: 26-Oct-2016 asking for PCC Singapore
> 
> CO replied: 14-Nov-2016 submitting PCC Singapore. "Information Provided" clicked
> 
> Granted: 23-Dec-2016
> 
> 
> 
> Many many congratulations. Which visa you applied 189 or 190 and which category of occupation??
> pm10481
> online
> 15 hours ago · #23968
> GSM Brisbane 189
> 
> 
> Regards,
> PM
> 
> pm10481
> online
> 15 hours ago · #23969
> pm10481 said:
> Original Post
> Hi ,
> 
> in form 80 we have a question
> 
> 1)"Proposed travel
> 22 Why are you travelling to Australia?
> Include any relevant dates or events"
> 
> 2) "Further stay
> 25 What is your main reason for remaining in Australia?"
> 
> Someone who has already filled and got the visa , please suggest What should be the standard answer for this ..
> 
> This is for GSM 189,. CO from Brisbane asked for form 80
> 
> Any suggestions , please share your experience?
> 
> Thanks ,
> PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## phunganhtuan

drasadqamar said:


> tk123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many many congratulations. Which visa you applied 189 or 190 and which category of occupation??
> 
> 
> 
> I applied for 189 Visa.
> 
> EOI: 65 points
> 
> ANZSCO: 233111 - Chemical Engineer
> 
> EA application (fast track): 27-August-2016
> EA positive outcome: 09-September-2016
> IELTS undertaking: 10-September-2016
> IELTS result: 22-September-2016
> EOI: 23-September-2016
> EOI Invitation: 28-September-2016
> Health examination: 06-October-2016
> Health result uploaded: 14-October-2016
> Visa Lodge: 14-October-2016
> CO contact: 26-October-2016
> CO replied: 14-November-2016 (PCC Singapore submitted)
> Grant: 23-December-2016
Click to expand...


----------



## phunganhtuan

sporit said:


> Congratulation Anh Tuan!
> 
> I also lodged the Visa on 29-Nov and finished the health check on 23-Dec. My wife has chronic Hep B so I'm very nervous now. I wish that i will be as lucky as you.
> 
> Merry Christmas & Happy New Year everyone!
> Nam



Guess that you are in Vietnam now, you should be able to view Health Assessment of your wife in few days in your Immiaccount. Good luck!


----------



## running_whipstitch

Hello

What would be the best answer for the intended city of residence? Thank you


----------



## rahul.synergys

tk123 said:


> PCC is required for all countries where you have spent 12 months (accumulatively) within the last 10 years.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks a lot friend for your reply!

Cheers.


----------



## ashish.saxena21

Any idea of now when would the DIBP resume there work ? when is the shut down period closes


----------



## tk123

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Any idea of now when would the DIBP resume there work ? when is the shut down period closes



they will be open Thu & Fri


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashish.saxena21

tk123 said:


> they will be open Thu & Fri
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


and will be back on Monday 2nd Jan or on 09th Jan ?


----------



## tk123

ashish.saxena21 said:


> and will be back on Monday 2nd Jan or on 09th Jan ?




i think they are open on 3-Jam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt

infysaxe said:


> The one I mentioned for period 2009-2014 (while I worked in India), she was my ex-supervisor (Team lead/Manager) and she gave declaration from Boston (U.S.). However in that case the statutory declaration should be taken as per the country laws, like for U.S. it was Jurat certificate on plain A4 paper and in India it's done on stamp paper.
> 
> I hope this clarifies your doubt


thanks dear 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sourabh123

tk123 said:


> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

Many thanks for your response. I have couple of more questions, request you provide your inputs please.

1. I heard about Form 80 & 1221 in another post but I am not aware of them. Please could you let me know who issue them? I am an Indian citizen and currently in UK (as mentioned earlier). I never been to Australia. Do I need to provide Form 80 & 1221 for 189?

2. Please could you let me know how to initiate PCC and Medical? I think I need to do PCC for UK and India both. Do they need to be raised separately? 
What are the links etc please?

Kind Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## tk123

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks for your response. I have couple of more questions, request you provide your inputs please.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I heard about Form 80 & 1221 in another post but I am not aware of them. Please could you let me know who issue them? I am an Indian citizen and currently in UK (as mentioned earlier). I never been to Australia. Do I need to provide Form 80 & 1221 for 189?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Please could you let me know how to initiate PCC and Medical? I think I need to do PCC for UK and India both. Do they need to be raised separately?
> 
> What are the links etc please?
> 
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Sourabh




1- Search on Google. you will be able to find them very easily. Form 80 is required for all adult applicants. Form 1221 is requested usually for main applicant. 

2- PCC process will definitely be separate. I am not aware of Indian processes or that of UK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nkverma

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Many thanks for your response. I have couple of more questions, request you provide your inputs please.
> 
> 1. I heard about Form 80 & 1221 in another post but I am not aware of them. Please could you let me know who issue them? I am an Indian citizen and currently in UK (as mentioned earlier). I never been to Australia. Do I need to provide Form 80 & 1221 for 189?
> 
> 2. Please could you let me know how to initiate PCC and Medical? I think I need to do PCC for UK and India both. Do they need to be raised separately?
> What are the links etc please?
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Sourabh



You need to get your UK PCC using https://www.acro.police.uk/Police_Certificates_Online.aspx and filling an online form with document submission.

India PCC is separately required, try contacting the Indian embassy in UK for that, I think they support in providing India PCC to Indians resident in UK.


----------



## Filtashkent

DIBP is closed on 26-28 Dec, 29-30 - they work. However, on Jan 2nd they are closed again and resume working on Jan 3rd.


----------



## drasadqamar

PCC needs to be sent original to DIBP or I can send scanned colored copy??


----------



## JLK

*Employment Years*

Hey Guys, just got my ACS assessment and this is their answer:

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your Certified Information Systems Auditor (CISA) from Information Systems Audit and Control Association completed March 2016 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.

Your Master in IT Governance and Information Systems Audit from International University X completed May 2014 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Graduate Diploma with a major in computing.

Your Computer Science Engineering from High Technology School completed June 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing.



The following employment after May 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 03/10-03/15 (5yrs 0mths) 
Position: Information Programmer
Employer: HP Emterprise Services

My question is: when I will fill my EOI, should I say that I have 5 yrs of experience or less than 1 year ?


----------



## amitk21

JLK said:


> Hey Guys, just got my ACS assessment and this is their answer:
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Certified Information Systems Auditor (CISA) from Information Systems Audit and Control Association completed March 2016 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.
> 
> Your Master in IT Governance and Information Systems Audit from International University X completed May 2014 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Graduate Diploma with a major in computing.
> 
> Your Computer Science Engineering from High Technology School completed June 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> 
> 
> The following employment after May 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 03/10-03/15 (5yrs 0mths)
> Position: Information Programmer
> Employer: HP Emterprise Services
> 
> My question is: when I will fill my EOI, should I say that I have 5 yrs of experience or less than 1 year ?


Though you have 5 year exp but ACS has found it relevant only from May 2014. They usually deduct some exp. if it is an overseas exp. (outside Australia).


----------



## Sourabh123

nkverma said:


> You need to get your UK PCC using https://www.acro.police.uk/Police_Certificates_Online.aspx and filling an online form with document submission.
> 
> India PCC is separately required, try contacting the Indian embassy in UK for that, I think they support in providing India PCC to Indians resident in UK.



HI,

Thanks. I found the forms in pdf format for 80 and 1227. Does that mean, for Form 80 and Form 1221, scanned copied of hand-filled forms to be uploaded. Sorry, a bit confused. Kindly help.

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## drasadqamar

Sourabh123 said:


> nkverma said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to get your UK PCC using https://www.acro.police.uk/Police_Certificates_Online.aspx and filling an online form with document submission.
> 
> India PCC is separately required, try contacting the Indian embassy in UK for that, I think they support in providing India PCC to Indians resident in UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI,
> 
> Thanks. I found the forms in pdf format for 80 and 1227. Does that mean, for Form 80 and Form 1221, scanned copied of hand-filled forms to be uploaded. Sorry, a bit confused. Kindly help.
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh
Click to expand...

Yes you need to filled with hand written and upload the scanned copies of these forms.


----------



## JLK

*Employment Years*



amitk21 said:


> Though you have 5 year exp but ACS has found it relevant only from May 2014. They usually deduct some exp. if it is an overseas exp. (outside Australia).


Thank you, so when I fill my EOI I should state I worked less than 1 year, right ? (there's no way to say 5 years, but only 1 recognised) ??


----------



## ravi.shankar789

Sourabh123 said:


> HI,
> 
> Thanks. I found the forms in pdf format for 80 and 1227. Does that mean, for Form 80 and Form 1221, scanned copied of hand-filled forms to be uploaded. Sorry, a bit confused. Kindly help.
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh


The fields in these forms are generally editable.. so you can fill all the fields using your computer... review and when happy, print and sign it.. i think the only fields you need to fill by hand are the signature blocks.. you will then need to scan it again for uploading... 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## alpesh365

I found a mistake in my 189 application: 
Somehow my wife's current address is the previous address (meaning I may inadvertently not have put the current one, which of course should be same as mine). But in form 80, it is correct. 
Will there be any issues?
Please comment/ advice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peedus

alpesh365 said:


> I found a mistake in my 189 application:
> Somehow my wife's current address is the previous address (meaning I may inadvertently not have put the current one, which of course should be same as mine). But in form 80, it is correct.
> Will there be any issues?
> Please comment/ advice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fill Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answer(s) and upload it in immiaccount.


----------



## alpesh365

peedus said:


> Fill Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answer(s) and upload it in immiaccount.




I should say that the current address of my wife is incorrect in the bridging visa and give the correct one, right??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sithi

Hi All,

We recently got the visa grant. Can we travel to foreign countries (Singapore ) during our travel to Australia from India . do we have to inform DIBP before our travel.

Can someone help us in this query.


----------



## peedus

alpesh365 said:


> I should say that the current address of my wife is incorrect in the bridging visa and give the correct one, right??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have to fill both the incorrect information and correct information in respective field along with the reason of the mistake. You can clarify the reason for mistake and provide details.


----------



## vikaschandra

Sithi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We recently got the visa grant. Can we travel to foreign countries (Singapore ) during our travel to Australia from India . do we have to inform DIBP before our travel.
> 
> Can someone help us in this query.


You can travel. No meed to inform DIBP about it anymore


----------



## Sithi

vikaschandra said:


> You can travel. No meed to inform DIBP about it anymore


Thanks Vikas.

We are planning to stay in Singapore for 2 days and travel to Australia from Singapore.

Will there be query be raised in immigration why we travel from Singapore instead of our home country.


----------



## fugitive_4u

Sithi said:


> Thanks Vikas.
> 
> We are planning to stay in Singapore for 2 days and travel to Australia from Singapore.
> 
> Will there be query be raised in immigration why we travel from Singapore instead of our home country.


No queries will be asked... 
Staying in Singapore is granted by Singapore Officials and DIBP will not be concerned..


----------



## andreyx108b

vasanth240 said:


> My dear friends, good day and merry Christmas to you all, I have received my invite on 21st Dec round and started the documentation work. Planning to complete medicals and lodge visa 189 in couple of weeks. Any help and suggestions from you people to save my time and get the visa grant will be of a great help to me and my family. Thank you all for all the support that am continuously getting until now. Guys who have undergone medicals from chennai city can also share their experience.




Get meds and pcc before a CO requests it. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

No grants today, there won't be for next 3 days 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

ahmedali85 said:


> The pcc, it has to be provided for each city the applicant lived in?
> The polio certificate, from where do I get it? Also does it have a specific format?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


yes... and polio certificate from any govt hospital


----------



## Manan008

drasadqamar said:


> Can anybody tell me what's the use of VETASSESS? if after visa lodge they still verify your employment and other things. During vetassess all verification must have been done then why again visa officer redo it??


just a way to earn money... creating job opportunities for their citizens.


----------



## Manan008

DIBP will be closed for 26,27 Dec 2016 and 2 Jan 2017..


----------



## andreyx108b

drasadqamar said:


> Can anybody tell me what's the use of VETASSESS? if after visa lodge they still verify your employment and other things. During vetassess all verification must have been done then why again visa officer redo it??




You need to learn the process. 

1.Skills assessment assess your formal degree level and if this degree is equal to international standards. I.e is this master degree of international standards? Subjects cover designated field? 

2. DIBP checks authenticity of your claims and if you have met the claims as per your EOI. I.e master level education? Has the degree been assessed as masters by vetasses? 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

running_whipstitch said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> What would be the best answer for the intended city of residence? Thank you



coober pedy? 

But Seriously: it is the place you are going to! 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Manan008 said:


> just a way to earn money... creating job opportunities for their citizens.




Accusing of money making is easy.

Understanding the process requires effort. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## amitk21

JLK said:


> Thank you, so when I fill my EOI I should state I worked less than 1 year, right ? (there's no way to say 5 years, but only 1 recognised) ??


The better way is to split this into two parts. the period found not relevant by ACS should be marked as "Not Relevant" while the relevant one should be marked as "Relevant". You have option to select relevant/not relevant at EOI.


----------



## Manan008

andreyx108b said:


> Accusing of money making is easy.
> 
> Understanding the process requires effort.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



I am not accusing any one. Nothing personal brother.

EA Australia chargers around 250 dollar for work experience assessment. But even after this DIBP likes to asses your work experience again.
I am pretty sure same is the case for ACS and Vetaeese.

And about effort to i have spend last 1 year studying about Australian immigration.


----------



## tk123

drasadqamar said:


> Can anybody tell me what's the use of VETASSESS? if after visa lodge they still verify your employment and other things. During vetassess all verification must have been done then why again visa officer redo it??




Skill Assessments verify that the claimed occupation is inline with your education and experience. First of all, its a pre requisite for EOi application. Secondly, it endorses that in terms of skills, you meet the SOL requirement and hence can apply. What it does not verify is the authenticity of your documents and the existence of companies, ghats what DIBP checks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Manan008 said:


> I am not accusing any one. Nothing personal brother.
> 
> 
> 
> EA Australia chargers around 250 dollar for work experience assessment. But even after this DIBP likes to asses your work experience again.
> 
> I am pretty sure same is the case for ACS and Vetaeese.
> 
> 
> 
> And about effort to i have spend last 1 year studying about Australian immigration.




The steps are well defined, skills assessing bodies never verify authenticity of submitted documents - they are experts in their own field (i.e ACS - computing etc). 

DIBP on other hand have the authority to verify and request further evidence. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

tk123 said:


> Skill Assessments verify that the claimed occupation is inline with your education and experience. First of all, its a pre requisite for EOi application. Secondly, it endorses that in terms of skills, you meet the SOL requirement and hence can apply. What it does not verify is the authenticity of your documents and the existence of companies, ghats what DIBP checks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Exactly. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## drasadqamar

tk123 said:


> drasadqamar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody tell me what's the use of VETASSESS? if after visa lodge they still verify your employment and other things. During vetassess all verification must have been done then why again visa officer redo it??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skill Assessments verify that the claimed occupation is inline with your education and experience. First of all, its a pre requisite for EOi application. Secondly, it endorses that in terms of skills, you meet the SOL requirement and hence can apply. What it does not verify is the authenticity of your documents and the existence of companies, ghats what DIBP checks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank you very much for your clarification.


----------



## drasadqamar

andreyx108b said:


> drasadqamar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody tell me what's the use of VETASSESS? if after visa lodge they still verify your employment and other things. During vetassess all verification must have been done then why again visa officer redo it??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to learn the process.
> 
> 1.Skills assessment assess your formal degree level and if this degree is equal to international standards. I.e is this master degree of international standards? Subjects cover designated field?
> 
> 2. DIBP checks authenticity of your claims and if you have met the claims as per your EOI. I.e master level education? Has the degree been assessed as masters by vetasses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot buddy


----------



## monti_d

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> For technical issues pleasse contact:


Thanks for the response Abhinav


----------



## kaju

Manan008 said:


> just a way to earn money... creating job opportunities for their citizens.


No, Vetassess requires the documents to understand and check your skills and qualifications and compare that with skills in Australia.

DIBP may choose to do Employer verification by calling or visiting the actual employer - so Vetassess may not pick uo on false claims, fraudulent documents, non-existent employers, etc, here DIBP probably will. 

In terms of making money, I don't know about Vetassess, but I doubt they make much profit, if any. DIBP's annual costs as a Department are not covered by visa charges.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Feeling very sad. it was a very sad christmas for me.  Day 87. I really wish i had known previously that 3 months is supposed to be calculated from the date when last document was uploaded. I uploaded my last document on Nov 4 so i cant expect a decision by February. Feeling very sad :'(


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> Feeling very sad. it was a very sad christmas for me.  Day 87. I really wish i had known previously that 3 months is supposed to be calculated from the date when last document was uploaded. I uploaded my last document on Nov 4 so i cant expect a decision by February. Feeling very sad :'(




Thats not correct. Decision may come anytime. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

andreyx108b said:


> Thats not correct. Decision may come anytime.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Really?, Mannan called dibp and they themselves told this. Could they be wrong? Iam so confused

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

gonnabeexpat said:


> Feeling very sad. it was a very sad christmas for me.  Day 87. I really wish i had known previously that 3 months is supposed to be calculated from the date when last document was uploaded. I uploaded my last document on Nov 4 so i cant expect a decision by February. Feeling very sad :'(





gonnabeexpat said:


> Really?, Mannan called dibp and they themselves told this. Could they be wrong? Iam so confused
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


there is no clarity, nowhere it is documented regarding the starting time of "3 months processing time", expert opinion vary on this. 

but it is true that visa decision can come anytime if all documents are able to satisfy the requirements of CO


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

One query please: Has anybody in this thread/forum lodged 189 visa application and did not had Functional English for spouse, so paid the extra amount in visa fee applicaition? If yes, then can you please let me know if some hassle occurred in your 189 visa application processing because of your spouse not having Functional English? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## Manan008

90 days completed -_-


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> 90 days completed -_-


87 😢 dibp please put me out of my misery

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

gonnabeexpat said:


> 87 &#55357;&#56866; dibp please put me out of my misery
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


@gonnabeexpat: Hi friend, my suggestion is that you just forget about your application process and when it will come, it will come. Why waste the precious human life's time in frustration and misery, when there is nothing you can do to change the situation. Every moment is precious. Also just getting the visa would not put our miseries to a complete stop, rather our suffering will then change its form into something else. So since all our miseries would not be going to end on getting the visa, why add on to our existing suffering by getting anxious and frustrated while waiting for the visa. When the visa will come, it will come and it is ok. So relax and enjoy your life. May you be happy. May all sentient beings be happy.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

misecmisc said:


> @gonnabeexpat: Hi friend, my suggestion is that you just forget about your application process and when it will come, it will come. Why waste the precious human life's time in frustration and misery, when there is nothing you can do to change the situation. Every moment is precious. Also just getting the visa would not put our miseries to a complete stop, rather our suffering will then change its form into something else. So since all our miseries would not be going to end on getting the visa, why add on to our existing suffering by getting anxious and frustrated while waiting for the visa. When the visa will come, it will come and it is ok. So relax and enjoy your life. May you be happy. May all sentient beings be happy.


Amen brother . 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> Really?, Mannan called dibp and they themselves told this. Could they be wrong? Iam so confused
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




He misunderstood. It takes 4-12 weeks in average, rarely longer than this.

95% of cases get approved within 6 months. 

75% get decision in 3 months. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

gonnabeexpat said:


> Feeling very sad. it was a very sad christmas for me.  Day 87. I really wish i had known previously that 3 months is supposed to be calculated from the date when last document was uploaded. I uploaded my last document on Nov 4 so i cant expect a decision by February. Feeling very sad :'(




I called DIBP and they said that it takes 3 months from the date of visa lodging.

I have a feeling that DIBP will open the 2 days this week just for your grant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tk123 said:


> I called DIBP and they said that it takes 3 months from the date of visa lodging.
> 
> I have a feeling that DIBP will open the 2 days this week just for your grant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro , hope everyone get their dues especially people who have been waiting for more than 100 days. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

tk123 said:


> I called DIBP and they said that it takes 3 months from the date of visa lodging.
> 
> I have a feeling that DIBP will open the 2 days this week just for your grant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




This is incorrect. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

andreyx108b said:


> This is incorrect.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


What is incorrect? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> What is incorrect?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




That it takes 3 months. 

It takes 76 days on AVERAGE. However, there are hundred of cases when grants came quicker, and a few which take longer. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

andreyx108b said:


> That it takes 3 months.
> 
> It takes 76 days on AVERAGE. However, there are hundred of cases when grants came quicker, and a few which take longer.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Iam way past average      

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roni2

Hi Guyz 
I am new to this forum just need some info regarding medical exam for 189, i know it is not the relevant post over here but it would be great if someone can ans the following

1- Can i go for the medical exam before i get my invitation? is it good to have your medical exam already done and ready to mention your HAP ID while uploading or lodging your visa?
2- Also i already have a HAP ID as i am on student visa, so is it better to create a new one and then do Medical as one of the medical center told me it is better to have a new HAP ID?

I will appreciate if someone can answer the above


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> Iam way past average
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Thats why it's called average  not all are subject to average wait 

I know some who are now in their 550s day...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Roni2 said:


> Hi Guyz
> I am new to this forum just need some info regarding medical exam for 189, i know it is not the relevant post over here but it would be great if someone can ans the following
> 
> 1- Can i go for the medical exam before i get my invitation? is it good to have your medical exam already done and ready to mention your HAP ID while uploading or lodging your visa?
> 
> 
> Answer: yes sets you up for direct grany
> 2- Also i already have a HAP ID as i am on student visa, so is it better to create a new one and then do Medical as one of the medical center told me it is better to have a new HAP ID?
> 
> Answer: i don't know
> 
> I will appreciate if someone can answer the above




Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabharora123

Roni2 said:


> Hi Guyz
> I am new to this forum just need some info regarding medical exam for 189, i know it is not the relevant post over here but it would be great if someone can ans the following
> 
> 1- Can i go for the medical exam before i get my invitation? is it good to have your medical exam already done and ready to mention your HAP ID while uploading or lodging your visa?
> 2- Also i already have a HAP ID as i am on student visa, so is it better to create a new one and then do Medical as one of the medical center told me it is better to have a new HAP ID?
> 
> I will appreciate if someone can answer the above


Yes you can get medical done before invite. Regarding 2nd point, have you already used your hap id earlier when u applied for student visa? 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

andreyx108b said:


> Thats why it's called average  not all are subject to average wait
> 
> I know some who are now in their 550s day...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Dude you are scaring me, 550 days  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roni2

saurabharora123 said:


> Roni2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guyz
> I am new to this forum just need some info regarding medical exam for 189, i know it is not the relevant post over here but it would be great if someone can ans the following
> 
> 1- Can i go for the medical exam before i get my invitation? is it good to have your medical exam already done and ready to mention your HAP ID while uploading or lodging your visa?
> 2- Also i already have a HAP ID as i am on student visa, so is it better to create a new one and then do Medical as one of the medical center told me it is better to have a new HAP ID?
> 
> I will appreciate if someone can answer the above
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can get medical done before invite. Regarding 2nd point, have you already used your hap id earlier when u applied for student visa?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply 
YES i have actially used that HAP ID for my student visa medical assessment 
Can i ask that Do i have to mention the HAP ID while lodging the Visa so that the visa officer can look at your medical status?


----------



## alpesh365

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One query please: Has anybody in this thread/forum lodged 189 visa application and did not had Functional English for spouse, so paid the extra amount in visa fee applicaition? If yes, then can you please let me know if some hassle occurred in your 189 visa application processing because of your spouse not having Functional English? Please suggest. Thanks.


what do you mean by having hassle? i believe you just need to pay whatever amount you need to pay. i have submitted my file without functional english....however, i dont know what amount needs to be paid yet..but i guess it should be alright


----------



## tk123

alpesh365 said:


> what do you mean by having hassle? i believe you just need to pay whatever amount you need to pay. i have submitted my file without functional english....however, i dont know what amount needs to be paid yet..but i guess it should be alright




as i understand, when your case is finalized by CO, he would then ask you for the payment of VAC2, which if i remember correctly, is around $4850.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> One query please: Has anybody in this thread/forum lodged 189 visa application and did not had Functional English for spouse, so paid the extra amount in visa fee applicaition? If yes, then can you please let me know if some hassle occurred in your 189 visa application processing because of your spouse not having Functional English? Please suggest. Thanks.




You just pay the fee, wait 1-2 weeks (usually) for a grant.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Filtashkent

Just curious, does the visa processing time depends on whether you pay VAC2 for a spouse or provide with Functional English proof (for example, IELTS).


----------



## dakshch

gonnabeexpat said:


> 87  dibp please put me out of my misery
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Day 387... super-duper-hyper misery


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dakshch said:


> Day 387... super-duper-hyper misery


 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Filtashkent said:


> Just curious, does the visa processing time depends on whether you pay VAC2 for a spouse or provide with Functional English proof (for example, IELTS).


not at all


----------



## sultan_azam

dakshch said:


> Day 387... super-duper-hyper misery


May you get lucky in 2016


----------



## andreyx108b

Filtashkent said:


> Just curious, does the visa processing time depends on whether you pay VAC2 for a spouse or provide with Functional English proof (for example, IELTS).




Not really.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nurulkis111

*2nd CO Contact*

Hi all

I got my 2nd CO Contact asking to resubmit AFP check. Submitted the new AFP

1. If CO only ask for 1 document, can I confidently say the CO has reviewed all my other documents and completely satisfied with them?

2. What is the grant timeline usually after 2nd CO contact? Highly dependent on the type of documents sent?

3. Does the long Christmas and New Year holiday affect processing time?

Thanks


----------



## Nurulkis111

sultan_azam said:


> after they return from Holidays CO allocation can be anytime after visa lodge
> 
> however 1 week is a safe span between visa lodge and medicals


Sultan Azam

May I ask why so many CO contacts?? what documents did they ask from you??


----------



## tk123

Nurulkis111 said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> I got my 2nd CO Contact asking to resubmit AFP check. Submitted the new AFP
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If CO only ask for 1 document, can I confidently say the CO has reviewed all my other documents and completely satisfied with them?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. What is the grant timeline usually after 2nd CO contact? Highly dependent on the type of documents sent?
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Does the long Christmas and New Year holiday affect processing time?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Yes. very likely. Was this the same CO? 

No one predict timelines here. lets hope its not long before you get your grant.

DIBP is only closed for a total of 4 days for Christmas + New Year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Any surprise grants today ? Day 88. I think we may able to see some action tomorrow

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

gonnabeexpat said:


> Any surprise grants today ? Day 88. I think we may able to see some action tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




i guess, tomorrow is also holiday. DIbP will open on Thu and Fri only --- just fir your grant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tk123 said:


> i guess, tomorrow is also holiday. DIbP will open on Thu and Fri only --- just fir your grant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Nurulkis111 said:


> Sultan Azam
> 
> May I ask why so many CO contacts?? what documents did they ask from you??


So many contacts because of new family member who joined us after submitting visa application

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nurulkis111

Why is tomorrow public holiday? Isn't only 26th n 27th dec?


----------



## andreyx108b

Nurulkis111 said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> I got my 2nd CO Contact asking to resubmit AFP check. Submitted the new AFP
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If CO only ask for 1 document, can I confidently say the CO has reviewed all my other documents and completely satisfied with them?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. What is the grant timeline usually after 2nd CO contact? Highly dependent on the type of documents sent?
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Does the long Christmas and New Year holiday affect processing time?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




1. Not always, but usually.

2. After any request it is officially 28 days, but in reality 8-12 weeks.

3. Not much


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

karanmehra13 said:


> I would recommend getting your State/City/County clearance along with FBI clearance. I got my FBI clearance in 2 months, but then CO asked for local clearance as well. Just avoid these delays and get these clearances as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Local clearance can be from state..example Texas, Florida etc




Hi

Thank you very much for your input. Do you know the process to get state police clearance from outside US? Please help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mv2016

I have following queries:

Currently I am at the point where unable to decide whether to land at Sydney or Melbourne. As far as I understand there are more opportunities in Sydney but I am unable see other aspect. 

Also, somebody can suggest on places/areas to check for extended accommodation? My budget is around 200 AUD per week and I am okay with Shared accommodation. Any pointers?

Please suggest name of the place/area/locality where I can find budget accommodation. 

Thank you.


----------



## andreyx108b

mv2016 said:


> I have following queries:
> 
> Currently I am at the point where unable to decide whether to land at Sydney or Melbourne. As far as I understand there are more opportunities in Sydney but I am unable see other aspect.
> 
> Also, somebody can suggest on places/areas to check for extended accommodation? My budget is around 200 AUD per week and I am okay with Shared accommodation. Any pointers?
> 
> Please suggest name of the place/area/locality where I can find budget accommodation.
> 
> Thank you.




Search gumtree, find a place and rent. 200 per week is not that much, but doable. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

mv2016 said:


> I have following queries:
> 
> Currently I am at the point where unable to decide whether to land at Sydney or Melbourne. As far as I understand there are more opportunities in Sydney but I am unable see other aspect.
> 
> Also, somebody can suggest on places/areas to check for extended accommodation? My budget is around 200 AUD per week and I am okay with Shared accommodation. Any pointers?
> 
> Please suggest name of the place/area/locality where I can find budget accommodation.
> 
> Thank you.




Use Realestate.au app. In that budget you should be able to get studio apartment or granny accommodations. 

Not sure where people post for roommates. There must be university students looking for roomies. 

good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahsan771991

tk123 said:


> Use Realestate.au app. In that budget you should be able to get studio apartment or granny accommodations.
> 
> Not sure where people post for roommates. There must be university students looking for roomies.
> 
> good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Not an expert ,but one of my mates got accommodation using the following apps/websites:

Realestate.au
Roomster app
https://flatmates.com.au
http://au.easyroommate.com/

Hope it helps


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mv2016

Thank you andreyx,tk123, ashan771991

Any input for locality names?


----------



## misecmisc

dakshch said:


> Day 387... super-duper-hyper misery


May you get your visa in this week itself. All the best to you. May all achieve their desired goals.


----------



## suppala.sudhir

Hello all,
I need advice on how to get Australia national police certificate.
Currently I'm in India , I'm in the process of applying 189visa . I need Australian pcc as I studied masters degree in Australia from 2007 to 2009.
What all documents required to apply
I have following documents
Australian learners licence
University student ID card
Medicare card (I think it expired)
Australian pcc which I have applied in 2009.
What all other documents required from India?
Please someone advice
Thank you.

261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
sc489 sa-20 oct2016


----------



## alpesh365

mv2016 said:


> Thank you andreyx,tk123, ashan771991
> 
> Any input for locality names?


search gumtree.com.au for something like room share, flat share, etc ...you will be able to find shared accomodation usually pretty easily. locality shouldn't really matter i guess...as long as it is easily accessible to train station


----------



## alpesh365

Nurulkis111 said:


> Why is tomorrow public holiday? Isn't only 26th n 27th dec?


yeah, i think tomorrow dibp is open...also no info on 28 dec as holiday on dibp website


----------



## Filtashkent

alpesh365 said:


> yeah, i think tomorrow dibp is open...also no info on 28 dec as holiday on dibp website


Once again, fellas:

Please note that the Department will have reduced staff during the Christmas and New Year holiday period and our office will be closed on the following days:

· Monday 26 December to Wednesday 28 December 2016
· Monday 2 January 2017


----------



## sultan_azam

alpesh365 said:


> yeah, i think tomorrow dibp is open...also no info on 28 dec as holiday on dibp website


it will be closed on 28th also

Wednesday	28 December 2016	Additional DFAT Holiday

2nd Jan - New Year’s Holiday


----------



## Sydneyboy

An urgent help is required.

As we all know Visa grant takes time, i can not hold me life until visa grant. I want to get married but I dont know will it affect my visa application or not.

Simple, can I add my wife as dependent after visa lodgment? Will it delay my application further?


----------



## sultan_azam

Sydneyboy said:


> An urgent help is required.
> 
> As we all know Visa grant takes time, i can not hold me life until visa grant. I want to get married but I dont know will it affect my visa application or not.
> 
> Simple, can I add my wife as dependent after visa lodgment? Will it delay my application further?


yes you can add your wife as dependent in your visa application, if visa decision is taken in between then you will be left with option of spouse visa

you will have to provide form 1436, marriage proof and other documents for your spouse.

all the best...


----------



## alpesh365

sultan_azam said:


> it will be closed on 28th also
> 
> Wednesday	28 December 2016	Additional DFAT Holiday
> 
> 2nd Jan - New Year’s Holiday


Filtashkent and Sultan

you guys are right, No good, one more day to wait for me to add my child to my TR visa

Does anyone have any idea how long it takes....cos i lodged 189 already and am onshore but didn't realize I had to add my child to TR even though born in Australia


----------



## Nurulkis111

Hi. Did you just have your baby??


----------



## alpesh365

Nurulkis111 said:


> Hi. Did you just have your baby??


yes


----------



## gonnabeexpat

So Thursday and Friday if I don't get a decision in the next two days i won't probably get it ever.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kelynrowe2014

We are sailing in same boat  



gonnabeexpat said:


> Iam way past average
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kelynrowe2014

Assumptions should come with taxes 



gonnabeexpat said:


> So Thursday and Friday if I don't get a decision in the next two days i won't probably get it ever.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sm8764

dakshch said:


> Day 387... super-duper-hyper misery


311 days .... dont know what to do this wait is terrible hope a grant releives all the pain.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## sm8764

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hello all,
> I need advice on how to get Australia national police certificate.
> Currently I'm in India , I'm in the process of applying 189visa . I need Australian pcc as I studied masters degree in Australia from 2007 to 2009.
> What all documents required to apply
> I have following documents
> Australian learners licence
> University student ID card
> Medicare card (I think it expired)
> Australian pcc which I have applied in 2009.
> What all other documents required from India?
> Please someone advice
> Thank you.
> 
> 261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
> sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
> sc489 sa-20 oct2016


Very easy mate just visit the AFP website

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

sm8764 said:


> 311 days .... dont know what to do this wait is terrible hope a grant releives all the pain.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


It is easy for people to tell you that do not lose hope and patience which in anyway you have to hang onto. From your signature time, I could notice that the Visa Invitation had a 4 month, 120 days window for your category while for a majority it is around 45 to 70days. So, just be hopeful and everything happens for a reason. You will be getting your due soon, have faith.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

kelynrowe2014 said:


> Assumptions should come with taxes


What do you mean dude  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sol79

mv2016 said:


> I have following queries:
> 
> Currently I am at the point where unable to decide whether to land at Sydney or Melbourne. As far as I understand there are more opportunities in Sydney but I am unable see other aspect.
> 
> Also, somebody can suggest on places/areas to check for extended accommodation? My budget is around 200 AUD per week and I am okay with Shared accommodation. Any pointers?
> 
> Please suggest name of the place/area/locality where I can find budget accommodation.
> 
> Thank you.


Look up furnishedproperty.com.au
They have furnished rooms all over Sydney. They're within your budget. 
Typically, it's like a hostel with single furnished rooms. Bathrooms and common areas (kitchen, lounge, laundry, etc) are shared.


----------



## Manan008

92 days...
Had a meeting with my HR that they dont want to promote me cause i am going to Aus. -_-


----------



## tk123

Manan008 said:


> 92 days...
> 
> Had a meeting with my HR that they dont want to promote me cause i am going to Aus. -_-




maybe this will motivate you enough to actually go to Aus --- Blessing in disguise that you will appreciate in 5 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
One query: In 189 visa application, are the PCC asked for each city in a country - or - just one PCC for each country? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> 92 days...
> Had a meeting with my HR that they dont want to promote me cause i am going to Aus. -_-


Damn that sucks .

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravghai

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> One query: In 189 visa application, are the PCC asked for each city in a country - or - just one PCC for each country? Please suggest. Thanks.


PCC is done on the basis of Country.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> One query: In 189 visa application, are the PCC asked for each city in a country - or - just one PCC for each country? Please suggest. Thanks.




depends on how the country issues the PCCs. you can sewrch on DIBP site on guidance for getting PCCs for specific countries, I remember seeing it earlier.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

tk123 said:


> depends on how the country issues the PCCs. you can sewrch on DIBP site on guidance for getting PCCs for specific countries, I remember seeing it earlier.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Regarding PCC from India, what is the rule for 189 visa application for PCC? One PCC for each city of India - or - one PCC for India - is needed for 189 visa application? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## gauravghai

misecmisc said:


> Regarding PCC from India, what is the rule for 189 visa application for PCC? One PCC for each city of India - or - one PCC for India - is needed for 189 visa application? Please suggest. Thanks.


For India it is one PCC

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravghai

Regarding PCC. I know that a person has to provide PCC from all countries in which he/she has spent total 12 months or more in last 10 years. I my case I have to get PCC from India (citizen) and Bahrain (spent 14 months in batches of 3 months in total in last 10 years). 

I am planning to lodge for grant next week with all relevant documents and PCC from India. I have already applied the PCC for Bahrain from India. 

My query is: By any chance has anyone got the grant without showing/submitting PCC from any of the country. Reason for asking this question is that the TAT for PCC from Bahrain is 90 days if you are applying from outside, that is from India in my case. Also they require CPR (Resident ID) as a supporting document, which I don't have as I was on Business Visa and it is issued to those who go there on work/long-term visa. So this all raises a question on getting the PCC from Bahrain.

Kindly provide your feedback.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## hariyerra

Guys,

One update regarding PCC from India - 

Recently I went to Chennai PSK to get PCC for current address(Chennai) but officials refused to take up application as my address in passport is different from current address. As per latest rule, PCC will be issued to those having current address same as in passport else they are asking to renew the passport first with current address and then apply for PCC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravghai

hariyerra said:


> Guys,
> 
> One update regarding PCC from India -
> 
> Recently I went to Chennai PSK to get PCC for current address(Chennai) but officials refused to take up application as my address in passport is different from current address. As per latest rule, PCC will be issued to those having current address same as in passport else they are asking to renew the passport first with current address and then apply for PCC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Renewing the passport is one of the alternative (which I went for). But still on PSK website they have the provision of PCC if your current address does not match with the address mentioned in your passport. For that as per website you have to submit proof of current address(like aadhaar etc.)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## hariyerra

gauravghai said:


> Renewing the passport is one of the alternative (which I went for). But still on PSK website they have the provision of PCC if your current address does not match with the address mentioned in your passport. For that as per website you have to submit proof of current address(like aadhaar etc.)
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




I too went to PSK with that thought only to submit aadhar and some other proofs.. but they clearly mentioned as per new rule (from 26/12/2016), PCC will be issued only current address is same as in passport else renewal is the only option..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
In case of Police Verification stage in India, does the local police station or Thana calls us on our mobile number and asks us to visit the Thana - or - some police constable/police officer visit our house address to verify if we live at that house address? How does this Police verification stage works? Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## visava

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> In case of Police Verification stage in India, does the local police station or Thana calls us on our mobile number and asks us to visit the Thana - or - some police constable/police officer visit our house address to verify if we live at that house address? How does this Police verification stage works? Any information here please. Thanks.


Also, please suggest how do we initiate PCC in India ( Delhi)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> In case of Police Verification stage in India, does the local police station or Thana calls us on our mobile number and asks us to visit the Thana - or - some police constable/police officer visit our house address to verify if we live at that house address? How does this Police verification stage works? Any information here please. Thanks.




You can't actually predict, mostly they will come to your place. Very few asks us to come to station.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## hari_it_ram

visava said:


> Also, please suggest how do we initiate PCC in India ( Delhi)
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Book an appointment with PCC and take a copy of your visa invite. In most of the PSK they need visa invite/ request letter to provide the PCC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## gauravghai

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> In case of Police Verification stage in India, does the local police station or Thana calls us on our mobile number and asks us to visit the Thana - or - some police constable/police officer visit our house address to verify if we live at that house address? How does this Police verification stage works? Any information here please. Thanks.


In India, if your address is same as mentioned in your passport then you just have to apply for PCC on PSK website and book a suitable appointment. PCC would be given to you on the same day of your appointed if your passport was issued with clear police verification report in the past.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravghai

visava said:


> Also, please suggest how do we initiate PCC in India ( Delhi)
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Just log on to PSK website and apply for PCC with a fee of Rs500. Take appointment as per your convenience and PCC would be issued on same day if your passport was issued with clear police verification report in the past.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## tintuann

Hi All,

Could you please help me with the below queries. I have been invited to apply for 189 visa, hence your help would be greatly appreciated.

1. Out of the 17 sections in the application form, am being taken to page 6 after continuing from page 4. Happened to see in one of the videos that page 5 is regarding the 'Previous entry to Australia'. What could be the possible reason this is not being displayed for me.

2. In EOI I had given 'Usual country of residence' as India, even though I currently live in Australia on my 457 visa. Is it fine if I change the 'Usual country of residence' to Australia while submitting the visa application.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## alpesh365

tintuann said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could you please help me with the below queries. I have been invited to apply for 189 visa, hence your help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 1. Out of the 17 sections in the application form, am being taken to page 6 after continuing from page 4. Happened to see in one of the videos that page 5 is regarding the 'Previous entry to Australia'. What could be the possible reason this is not being displayed for me.
> 
> 2. In EOI I had given 'Usual country of residence' as India, even though I currently live in Australia on my 457 visa. Is it fine if I change the 'Usual country of residence' to Australia while submitting the visa application.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1. Can't remember, but usually it will take to next logical question depending on previous answer. Eg. if 1 asks if you were in Aus and you say no, and 2 is about addresses in Aus....In such a case it will skip 2 as the question is irrelevant

2. If you are currently residing in Australia (for eg. TR, 457, Student etc) then the usual country of residence is Australia and NOT Inida. 

Hope it helps!!


----------



## ramya_satis

*Visa Decision Delay*

It has been 6 weeks + since submission of additional documents. Anyone who submitted additional documents since November and awaiting communication::confused
--------------------
Visa Category - 189
ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer) | 
June-2016::EOI submitted with 65 points | 
August-2016::Invited
October-2016::Application submitted 
October-2016::CO 1st contact(GSM Adelaide), Form-80,Medicals -self and spouse, Employment, Degree transcript, PCC-for Spouse
November-2016::Submitted additional documents 
December-2016::Submitted PCC for Spouse (due to delay)
Grant::whats next? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Filtashkent

ramya_satis said:


> It has been 6 weeks + since submission of additional documents. Anyone who submitted additional documents since November and awaiting communication::confused
> --------------------
> Visa Category - 189
> ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer) |
> June-2016::EOI submitted with 65 points |
> August-2016::Invited
> October-2016::Application submitted
> October-2016::CO 1st contact(GSM Adelaide), Form-80,Medicals -self and spouse, Employment, Degree transcript, PCC-for Spouse
> November-2016::Submitted additional documents
> December-2016::Submitted PCC for Spouse (due to delay)
> Grant::whats next? :fingerscrossed:


Have they requested IELTS (VAC2) for your spouse?


----------



## misecmisc

gauravghai said:


> In India, if your address is same as mentioned in your passport then you just have to apply for PCC on PSK website and book a suitable appointment. PCC would be given to you on the same day of your appointed if your passport was issued with clear police verification report in the past.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


What about if Police Verification is required? Currently for a new passport application for my wife, the status says - _Police Verification initated. Contact SP office, district, if not done in 3 weeks_. So for my wife's passport, for Police Verification, would I need to take her to local police thana - or - will the police visit our house address for this Police Verification? Also I heard today from somebody that intelligence team also verifies house address in addition to police - is this correct? From the status, it is evident that it says 3 weeks time, but I would like to get it done quickly - so what can I do to get it done quickly? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
I was thinking that in Jan first week I would be getting 65 points. But to my surprise, out of nowhere, few minutes back I saw an email in my inbox stating that I have received a message in skillselect. So out of curiosity, I opened skillselect and then I saw that my points have reached 65 with DOE as 29-Dec-16, which is tomorrow based on IST. So which timezone does skillselect follow that it has 29-Dec-16 already arrived for it? Or is there some mistake due to which I am seeing 65 points with DOE 29-Dec-16?

Anyways, if I consider that the skillselect system is not having any error currently and I have 65 points, then what will you all suggest to me? Till now, I have only applied for 189 in my EOI. So when should I expect 189 EOI invitation? Should I apply for 190 NSW too in my EOI - but if I do it, then the NSW invite shall come in 2 weeks (is it correct?) and then I would apply at NSW website for NSW approval - this will again take something like 4 weeks (is it correct?) - so effectively something like 6 weeks or 7 weeks to get an invite to apply for visa. But by this time, I can get 189 EOI invite to apply for visa (is it correct?).

I would like to get the EOI invite to apply for PR visa quickly, so which would be the shorter route 189 or 190 SS NSW? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## hariyerra

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> I was thinking that in Jan first week I would be getting 65 points. But to my surprise, out of nowhere, few minutes back I saw an email in my inbox stating that I have received a message in skillselect. So out of curiosity, I opened skillselect and then I saw that my points have reached 65 with DOE as 29-Dec-16, which is tomorrow based on IST. So which timezone does skillselect follow that it has 29-Dec-16 already arrived for it? Or is there some mistake due to which I am seeing 65 points with DOE 29-Dec-16?
> 
> Anyways, if I consider that the skillselect system is not having any error currently and I have 65 points, then what will you all suggest to me? Till now, I have only applied for 189 in my EOI. So when should I expect 189 EOI invitation? Should I apply for 190 NSW too in my EOI - but if I do it, then the NSW invite shall come in 2 weeks (is it correct?) and then I would apply at NSW website for NSW approval - this will again take something like 4 weeks (is it correct?) - so effectively something like 6 weeks or 7 weeks to get an invite to apply for visa. But by this time, I can get 189 EOI invite to apply for visa (is it correct?).
> 
> I would like to get the EOI invite to apply for PR visa quickly, so which would be the shorter route 189 or 190 SS NSW? Please suggest. Thanks.




Good to hear that you got 65 points.. I think you can wait for 189 invite, probably you would get in feb rounds. 190 NSW invite is based on priority of experience, English. So, it is not for sure people will get within 2 weeks for 65 pointers.

I think there is no short and fast route to get PR. Every case is different in 189 and 190 SC. 

So, I suggest you select 189 instead of 190 unless you are any region specific.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peteranand.shah

misecmisc said:


> What about if Police Verification is required? Currently for a new passport application for my wife, the status says - _Police Verification initated. Contact SP office, district, if not done in 3 weeks_. So for my wife's passport, for Police Verification, would I need to take her to local police thana - or - will the police visit our house address for this Police Verification? Also I heard today from somebody that intelligence team also verifies house address in addition to police - is this correct? From the status, it is evident that it says 3 weeks time, but I would like to get it done quickly - so what can I do to get it done quickly? Please suggest. Thanks.


Hello Gaurav

A Police officer will come to your house for the verification. I don't think it ever takes 3 weeks. In my case, the police came on the 2nd day itself (Hyderabad). The police officer will contact you before coming over to your house. 
I have never heard of any other verification from any intelligence team.
You cannot expedite this process.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

peteranand.shah said:


> Hello Gaurav
> 
> A Police officer will come to your house for the verification. I don't think it ever takes 3 weeks. In my case, the police came on the 2nd day itself (Hyderabad). The police officer will contact you before coming over to your house.
> I have never heard of any other verification from any intelligence team.
> You cannot expedite this process.


Hi Peter, 

I am in process of uploading documents. Saw you got direct grant, hope you can advice me

I am claiming 0 points (ACS took away 4 out of 5 years  ) for employment but uploading employment reference letter, form 16 and 1 yr salary slip? Is this enough ? Do i also upload CV and any offer letter?


----------



## Maverick_VJ

misecmisc said:


> What about if Police Verification is required? Currently for a new passport application for my wife, the status says - _Police Verification initated. Contact SP office, district, if not done in 3 weeks_. So for my wife's passport, for Police Verification, would I need to take her to local police thana - or - will the police visit our house address for this Police Verification? Also I heard today from somebody that intelligence team also verifies house address in addition to police - is this correct? From the status, it is evident that it says 3 weeks time, but I would like to get it done quickly - so what can I do to get it done quickly? Please suggest. Thanks.


@misecmisc: Police verification is a must and required for 2 reasons.

1. If you are planning to go out of country not just Australia, without a police verification authenticated report, you cannot fly out though you have a valid new passport in hand.

2. PV done will ease out PCC at a later stage, so it is wise to get that done to avoid any issues.

All you have to do is to take some Address Proof and ID documentation submitted for passport and go to the local police station where your address falls under their jurisdiction and approach the passport cell. You just need to inform them about the date on which you applied and they will do the rest as the application file will be with them. I suggest not to over-shoot the 3 week window as that file will be sent back to passport office which will again add too much delay.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Good luck everyone, for Thursday and Friday. Hope i dont have to post in 2017 189 visa lodge thread 😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

gonnabeexpat said:


> Good luck everyone, for Thursday and Friday. Hope i dont have to post in 2017 189 visa lodge thread
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Lots of Shubh Kamnayain for you. 

But we will still need you in 2017 thread, relaunched as "AlreadyExpert" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tk123 said:


> Lots of Shubh Kamnayain for you.
> 
> But we will still need you in 2017 thread, relaunched as "AlreadyExpert"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the best dude. You will get it as well  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> I was thinking that in Jan first week I would be getting 65 points. But to my surprise, out of nowhere, few minutes back I saw an email in my inbox stating that I have received a message in skillselect. So out of curiosity, I opened skillselect and then I saw that my points have reached 65 with DOE as 29-Dec-16, which is tomorrow based on IST. So which timezone does skillselect follow that it has 29-Dec-16 already arrived for it? Or is there some mistake due to which I am seeing 65 points with DOE 29-Dec-16?
> 
> Anyways, if I consider that the skillselect system is not having any error currently and I have 65 points, then what will you all suggest to me? Till now, I have only applied for 189 in my EOI. So when should I expect 189 EOI invitation? Should I apply for 190 NSW too in my EOI - but if I do it, then the NSW invite shall come in 2 weeks (is it correct?) and then I would apply at NSW website for NSW approval - this will again take something like 4 weeks (is it correct?) - so effectively something like 6 weeks or 7 weeks to get an invite to apply for visa. But by this time, I can get 189 EOI invite to apply for visa (is it correct?).
> 
> I would like to get the EOI invite to apply for PR visa quickly, so which would be the shorter route 189 or 190 SS NSW? Please suggest. Thanks.



congrats for achieving 65 in EOI for 189, invite is not far now


----------



## hari_it_ram

misecmisc said:


> What about if Police Verification is required? Currently for a new passport application for my wife, the status says - _Police Verification initated. Contact SP office, district, if not done in 3 weeks_. So for my wife's passport, for Police Verification, would I need to take her to local police thana - or - will the police visit our house address for this Police Verification? Also I heard today from somebody that intelligence team also verifies house address in addition to police - is this correct? From the status, it is evident that it says 3 weeks time, but I would like to get it done quickly - so what can I do to get it done quickly? Please suggest. Thanks.



What is the intelligence team you are talking about? Police officers? As per the status, either they will visit the address or will call you guys to come over to the station. No one can predict their working model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Saraaa

gonnabeexpat said:


> Good luck everyone, for Thursday and Friday. Hope i dont have to post in 2017 189 visa lodge thread 😢
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


We all are keeping our fingers crossed for that!!! But DIBP seems to have other plans... 

But we ll still need you around if u get the grant this year, else there won't be much fun here! 

----------

ANZSCO Code: 261313
Points: 65
Invite: 1st Sep 2016
Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016 
CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested. 
Medicals Cleared: 26 Oct 2016 
Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant
Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
Assessment in progress.


----------



## Saraaa

Manan008 said:


> 92 days...
> Had a meeting with my HR that they dont want to promote me cause i am going to Aus. -_-


& that's how our lives are being put into a hold state. *sigh*
96 days here!


----------



## sultan_azam

Saraaa said:


> We all are keeping our fingers crossed for that!!! But DIBP seems to have other plans...
> 
> But we ll still need you around if u get the grant this year, else there won't be much fun here!
> 
> ----------
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Points: 65
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.
> Medicals Cleared: 26 Oct 2016
> Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
> 2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant
> Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
> Assessment in progress.


well said... DIBP has their plans written by George R R Martin


----------



## Saraaa

sultan_azam said:


> well said... DIBP has their plans written by George R R Martin


You couldn't have put it better!


----------



## peteranand.shah

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I am in process of uploading documents. Saw you got direct grant, hope you can advice me
> 
> I am claiming 0 points (ACS took away 4 out of 5 years  ) for employment but uploading employment reference letter, form 16 and 1 yr salary slip? Is this enough ? Do i also upload CV and any offer letter?


Hi Abhinav

They will look for proofs for all years of employment irrespective of what years are considered in ACS. Submit the following documents:

1. Offer letters and releiving/service letters of all the companies you have worked with. 
2. One pay slip per quarter for all years of employment and the last 6 months payslips. 
3. If you do not have the payslips, submit bank statements that shows your salary was credited. I personally had to do this for the first 2 yrs of my employment since I couldn't get those payslips even from my employer. 
4. Form 16 documents of all years of employment. 

Thanks


----------



## benisrael

misecmisc said:


> What about if Police Verification is required? Currently for a new passport application for my wife, the status says - _Police Verification initated. Contact SP office, district, if not done in 3 weeks_. So for my wife's passport, for Police Verification, would I need to take her to local police thana - or - will the police visit our house address for this Police Verification? Also I heard today from somebody that intelligence team also verifies house address in addition to police - is this correct? From the status, it is evident that it says 3 weeks time, but I would like to get it done quickly - so what can I do to get it done quickly? Please suggest. Thanks.


I got it done on the same day, by spending few extra bucks. 

Find out your address comes under which police station jurisdiction, go there in person, ask for the officer in charge for "passport verification". 

Tell him if you don't get the verification done by today, you'll lose your job - tell him this is your last chance or you'll be fired by your company. It's important you say that you'll lose your job if verification is not done today. 

Our cops are so corrupted they'll sense an opportunity to make money instead of feeling sympathetic. And we're waiting exactly for that, He'll tell you it'll cost money - give him 500-1000. Remind him once again you need it done today. Go home you'll receive your clearance. 

This is my personal experience when I was in an emergency situation, taught to me by a passport agent. Works Everytime.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

peteranand.shah said:


> Hi Abhinav
> 
> They will look for proofs for all years of employment irrespective of what years are considered in ACS. Submit the following documents:
> 
> 1. Offer letters and releiving/service letters of all the companies you have worked with.
> 2. One pay slip per quarter for all years of employment and the last 6 months payslips.
> 3. If you do not have the payslips, submit bank statements that shows your salary was credited. I personally had to do this for the first 2 yrs of my employment since I couldn't get those payslips even from my employer.
> 4. Form 16 documents of all years of employment.
> 
> Thanks


I too hv lost most of the payslips of 1st 2 yrs (hardisk crashed)... I'll follow your idea... I think I need to get the stmt from bank for Initial yrs... Thanks buddy for the ideas!!

Guys , pls keep all docs a copy in email or cloud drives....

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Krish29 said:


> I too hv lost most of the payslips of 1st 2 yrs (hardisk crashed)... I'll follow your idea... I think I need to get the stmt from bank for Initial yrs... Thanks buddy for the ideas!!
> 
> Guys , pls keep all docs a copy in email or cloud drives....
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


If you don't have the payslips, you can also submit form 16, itrv and form 26as. I have everything tucked away in my cloudstirage and i urge everyone to do the same .

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

gonnabeexpat said:


> If you don't have the payslips, you can also submit form 16, itrv and form 26as. I have everything tucked away in my cloudstirage and i urge everyone to do the same .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes buddy, i hv somehow collected other docs except payslips.... I hv managed to get 20 payslips from my email out of 78 months...

Luckily there was a procedure with my old company to request for all form 16.... for which I had to submit notary affidavit to get those... 
Form 26as -. I had downloaded from IT website... 
It took nearly 2 months to gather most of the docs...im still working on it for few docs...

Yes guys pls keep imp docs in email or cloud.....better be safe than sorry....

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nurulkis111

I'm currently expecting too. I still have no luck getting the PR before baby is born. My baby will not be an Australian citizen. I'm still unsure of adding the baby to the application. So many discrepancies in adding a newborn.


----------



## sultan_azam

Nurulkis111 said:


> I'm currently expecting too. I still have no luck getting the PR before baby is born. My baby will not be an Australian citizen. I'm still unsure of adding the baby to the application. So many discrepancies in adding a newborn.



congratulations for the new member

where are you residing currently ?? 

are you done with medicals ???


----------



## dakshch

gonnabeexpat said:


> Damn that sucks .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk






Manan008 said:


> 92 days...
> 
> Had a meeting with my HR that they dont want to promote me cause i am going to Aus. -_-




Been there twice in last 13 months... a great opportunity and big promotion missed coz hopeful for a speedy grant... but visa still not here


----------



## sultan_azam

All the best to everyone expecting visa grant.

there may be a heavy downpour of New Year Gifts from DIBP.


----------



## NP101

Hi 
What is the procedure of sending PTE result report to DIBP while lodging your visa?

Is there any option in our PTE online account to send report to immigration?
Or
Do we have to request PTE to send result report to DIBP?

Heard before CO's asking PTE report after lodging your visa as they didn't have access to the PTE results


----------



## sultan_azam

NP101 said:


> Hi
> What is the procedure of sending PTE result report to DIBP while lodging your visa?
> 
> Is there any option in our PTE online account to send report to immigration?
> Or
> Do we have to request PTE to send result report to DIBP?
> 
> Heard before CO's asking PTE report after lodging your visa as they didn't have access to the PTE results


while creating pearson account it asks whether you wish to send test report to some institution, if you have opted DIBP in that report will be sent to DIBP automatically

if not then you can send it by yourself through pearson account - SEND SCORES


----------



## NP101

sultan_azam said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> What is the procedure of sending PTE result report to DIBP while lodging your visa?
> 
> Is there any option in our PTE online account to send report to immigration?
> Or
> Do we have to request PTE to send result report to DIBP?
> 
> Heard before CO's asking PTE report after lodging your visa as they didn't have access to the PTE results
> 
> 
> 
> while creating pearson account it asks whether you wish to send test report to some institution, if you have opted DIBP in that report will be sent to DIBP automatically
> 
> if not then you can send it by yourself through pearson account - SEND SCORES
Click to expand...

Great so while sending the scores to DIBP will the PTE system automatically shows us the receiver's option like ( Australian immigration and border protection etc) or do we have to search it manually? Because without selecting any city and state in the drop down menu it shows two results "AUS IMMI AND BORDER PROTECTION-DIBP worldwide" and DEPT SA VISA 
Thanks for the reply bud


----------



## peedus

NP101 said:


> Great so while sending the scores to DIBP will the PTE system automatically shows us the receiver's option like ( Australian immigration and border protection etc) or do we have to search it manually? Because without selecting any city and state in the drop down menu it shows two results "AUS IMMI AND BORDER PROTECTION-DIBP worldwide" and DEPT SA VISA
> Thanks for the reply bud


I suggest you to send the PTE results to DIBP automatically and save the receipt page in pdf. Later while uploading documents, upload PTE results page along with the saved receipt pdf into single pdf.


----------



## Nurulkis111

Im in NSW. Yes i managed to do it 1 week before i fell pregnant. But there's no point cos Im still not getting my grant. Sigh. If only there's such thing as exceptional circumstances in visa grants. But I'll probably add my newborn on to the application


----------



## NP101

peedus said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great so while sending the scores to DIBP will the PTE system automatically shows us the receiver's option like ( Australian immigration and border protection etc) or do we have to search it manually? Because without selecting any city and state in the drop down menu it shows two results "AUS IMMI AND BORDER PROTECTION-DIBP worldwide" and DEPT SA VISA
> Thanks for the reply bud
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you to send the PTE results to DIBP automatically and save the receipt page in pdf. Later while uploading documents, upload PTE results page along with the saved receipt pdf into single pdf.
Click to expand...

Ok thanks mate


----------



## gauravghai

misecmisc said:


> What about if Police Verification is required? Currently for a new passport application for my wife, the status says - _Police Verification initated. Contact SP office, district, if not done in 3 weeks_. So for my wife's passport, for Police Verification, would I need to take her to local police thana - or - will the police visit our house address for this Police Verification? Also I heard today from somebody that intelligence team also verifies house address in addition to police - is this correct? From the status, it is evident that it says 3 weeks time, but I would like to get it done quickly - so what can I do to get it done quickly? Please suggest. Thanks.


These days passports are issued within 10 days from application if you apply under normal and 3 days if it is under Tatkal (This is my own experience. State-Delhi). In both the cases police verification was done post the dispatch of passport. Once verification is done it will take around 2 weeks to reflect in their system. Would suggest you should go for PCC post that only if your passport is new.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Nope no grant for me today.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

gonnabeexpat said:


> Nope no grant for me today.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Same here buddy.


----------



## alpesh365

So when do you guys believe a case officer would be assigned after submitting the visa application and uploading the documents?
Also how would you know if a case officer is assigned??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peteranand.shah

benisrael said:


> I got it done on the same day, by spending few extra bucks.
> 
> Find out your address comes under which police station jurisdiction, go there in person, ask for the officer in charge for "passport verification".
> 
> Tell him if you don't get the verification done by today, you'll lose your job - tell him this is your last chance or you'll be fired by your company. It's important you say that you'll lose your job if verification is not done today.
> 
> Our cops are so corrupted they'll sense an opportunity to make money instead of feeling sympathetic. And we're waiting exactly for that, He'll tell you it'll cost money - give him 500-1000. Remind him once again you need it done today. Go home you'll receive your clearance.
> 
> This is my personal experience when I was in an emergency situation, taught to me by a passport agent. Works Everytime.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk




Don't take this personally, but before talking about Police being corrupt, don't you think that you are yourself fueling corruption. There is a process in place and timelines to be adhered. It clearly states, 'do not give any money to the police apart from the fee already paid.' The process is very streamlined and hassle free these days. Let us respect that. If you are really in an emergency, try talking to the police officer and explain the situation.


----------



## Brane

*Query from CO*

Dear Experts,
I have received an email from CO asking for evidence of functional english for my spouse.
Evidence of functional English
Letter from the instituion in which you studied stating that all level of instructions were in
English for any suitable education that meets the requirements of functional English.
I have already provided these letters for medium of instruction
From respective colleges.
What else is required from our end?
Can we attach the letters while responding to the email?
Does CO open up a new section in on line application to attach the same or do we have to reattach the docs under the same section?

Regards,
Brane


----------



## benisrael

peteranand.shah said:


> Don't take this personally, but before talking about Police being corrupt, don't you think that you are yourself fueling corruption. There is a process in place and timelines to be adhered. It clearly states, 'do not give any money to the police apart from the fee already paid.' The process is very streamlined and hassle free these days. Let us respect that. If you are really in an emergency, try talking to the police officer and explain the situation.


True, I felt bad myself when I did this. But imagine you're in his situation, will you wait for things to happen? We know how things work here, don't we?

if you need it done quickly this is your only way, unless you know someone influential. 

You said try explaining the situation, honestly police don't give a rats ass about your situation.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tikki2282 said:


> Same here buddy.


One more day dude. Maybe friday could be our day. Let's see.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Linwan

I thought ppl at DIBP are still on year end holiday mood. And I did not expect to receive any update during this week. But woke up this morning (29 Dec 2016) with the golden email from immiaccount. Got grant for myself and all family members. Thank you to all for guiding me thoughout the visa application process, from getting my required english score, getting invitation and submitting the final application. What a great way to wrap up 2016. :whoo:


----------



## vasanth240

alpesh365 said:


> So when do you guys believe a case officer would be assigned after submitting the visa application and uploading the documents?
> Also how would you know if a case officer is assigned??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could someone please answer it, this question crossed my mind also


----------



## destinedtobe

vasanth240 said:


> Could someone please answer it, this question crossed my mind also


My best bet would be that the case officer is assigned a week or two after you submit your visa application. Within that window, you should be able to upload all the documents you think are necessary.

Once the case officer is assigned, he checks all the documents you have uploaded. If he finds it sufficient to give you a grant, then he would give it instantly.

But I could be wrong.


----------



## tk123

Linwan said:


> I thought ppl at DIBP are still on year end holiday mood. And I did not expect to receive any update during this week. But woke up this morning (29 Dec 2016) with the golden email from immiaccount. Got grant for myself and all family members. Thank you to all for guiding me thoughout the visa application process, from getting my required english score, getting invitation and submitting the final application. What a great way to wrap up 2016. :whoo:




Thats an awesome news!!! 
Really glad to hear this and that DIBP is up and working 

please share your timeline.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alpesh365

destinedtobe said:


> My best bet would be that the case officer is assigned a week or two after you submit your visa. Within that window, you should be able to upload all the documents you think are necessary.
> 
> Once the case officer is assigned, he checks all the documents you have uploaded. If he finds it sufficient to give you a grant, then he would give it instantly.
> 
> But I could be wrong.




I sooo want this to be true, I can't even explain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linwan

vasanth240 said:


> Could someone please answer it, this question crossed my mind also


My CO was assigned 10 days after applying and paying visa fee. You will received an email from the CO. If it is a direct grant, you will not be receiving any email except for the grant email.


----------



## Linwan

tk123 said:


> Thats an awesome news!!!
> Really glad to hear this and that DIBP is up and working
> 
> please share your timeline.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sharing my timeline on my signature.
If you cant view my signature, here it is:

Electrical Engineer - 233311
11-Apr-16 - EA submitted (Washington Accord)
24-May-16 - EA +ve assessment 
14-Aug-16 - PTE result (10 Points)
14-Aug-16 - EOI Submitted(65 points)
17-Aug-16 - Invited
14-Oct-16 - Visa applied
26-Oct-16 - 1st CO Contact - Request PCC and Med
20-Nov-16 - Submit PCC and Meds
29-Dec-16 - Grant


----------



## peteranand.shah

benisrael said:


> True, I felt bad myself when I did this. But imagine you're in his situation, will you wait for things to happen? We know how things work here, don't we?
> 
> if you need it done quickly this is your only way, unless you know someone influential.
> 
> You said try explaining the situation, honestly police don't give a rats ass about your situation.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


I would not do it even if I was in that situation, speaking from my experience.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Congrats for the golden email. 

When you say "You will receive an email from the CO" - this is just to inform you that CO has been assigned or email with some requirements from CO.



Linwan said:


> My CO was assigned 10 days after applying and paying visa fee. You will received an email from the CO. If it is a direct grant, you will not be receiving any email except for the grant email.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Linwan said:


> I'm sharing my timeline on my signature.
> If you cant view my signature, here it is:
> 
> Electrical Engineer - 233311
> 11-Apr-16 - EA submitted (Washington Accord)
> 24-May-16 - EA +ve assessment
> 14-Aug-16 - PTE result (10 Points)
> 14-Aug-16 - EOI Submitted(65 points)
> 17-Aug-16 - Invited
> 14-Oct-16 - Visa applied
> 26-Oct-16 - 1st CO Contact - Request PCC and Med
> 20-Nov-16 - Submit PCC and Meds
> 29-Dec-16 - Grant


Congratulations dude. Which visa office processed your application?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

Linwan said:


> I thought ppl at DIBP are still on year end holiday mood. And I did not expect to receive any update during this week. But woke up this morning (29 Dec 2016) with the golden email from immiaccount. Got grant for myself and all family members. Thank you to all for guiding me thoughout the visa application process, from getting my required english score, getting invitation and submitting the final application. What a great way to wrap up 2016. :whoo:


Congrats.


----------



## drasadqamar

alpesh365 said:


> I sooo want this to be true, I can't even explain
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Linwan... Many many congratulations for your grant. You are blessed at the end of the year. Wish you a happy new year.


----------



## drasadqamar

Linwan said:


> I thought ppl at DIBP are still on year end holiday mood. And I did not expect to receive any update during this week. But woke up this morning (29 Dec 2016) with the golden email from immiaccount. Got grant for myself and all family members. Thank you to all for guiding me thoughout the visa application process, from getting my required english score, getting invitation and submitting the final application. What a great way to wrap up 2016. :whoo:


Great News. Many many congratulations bro............


----------



## drasadqamar

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> I have received an email from CO asking for evidence of functional english for my spouse.
> Evidence of functional English
> Letter from the instituion in which you studied stating that all level of instructions were in
> English for any suitable education that meets the requirements of functional English.
> I have already provided these letters for medium of instruction
> From respective colleges.
> What else is required from our end?
> Can we attach the letters while responding to the email?
> Does CO open up a new section in on line application to attach the same or do we have to reattach the docs under the same section?
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


Hi Brane.. you made me upset as well. I also submitted the letters of functional english proof from school and college for my wife. I dont know whether they would accept these or not. Keep in touch for any update. Thanks and Best regards


----------



## RKS20

drasadqamar said:


> Hi Brane.. you made me upset as well. I also submitted the letters of functional english proof from school and college for my wife. I dont know whether they would accept these or not. Keep in touch for any update. Thanks and Best regards


I was also asked to submit proof for functional English for my wife on 12th dec and I have also submitted letter from her school. Now I have sent them mail regarding generation of VAC2 payment invoice on 14th but no response as of now.


----------



## Salman2080

Linwan said:


> I thought ppl at DIBP are still on year end holiday mood. And I did not expect to receive any update during this week. But woke up this morning (29 Dec 2016) with the golden email from immiaccount. Got grant for myself and all family members. Thank you to all for guiding me thoughout the visa application process, from getting my required english score, getting invitation and submitting the final application. What a great way to wrap up 2016. :whoo:


congratz: could you tell me from which office Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## hari_it_ram

I don`t think they will consider school letter as a equivalent to functional level. Did you try to approach the college/univ? I provided the letter from Madras University. Hope they will accept it.



RKS20 said:


> I was also asked to submit proof for functional English for my wife on 12th dec and I have also submitted letter from her school. Now I have sent them mail regarding generation of VAC2 payment invoice on 14th but no response as of now.


----------



## ramya_satis

*Additional documents provided - no further contact*

It has been 4-5 weeks since additional documents provided. No further contact from DBIP.
Anyone in similar situation.

-----

Visa Category - 189
ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer) | 
June-2016::EOI submitted with 65 points | 
August-2016::Invited
October-2016::Application submitted 
October-2016::CO 1st contact(GSM Adelaide), Form-80,Medicals -self and spouse, Employment, Degree transcript, PCC-for Spouse
November-2016::Submitted additional documents 
December-2016::Submitted PCC for Spouse (due to delay)
Grant::whats next? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tk123

ramya_satis said:


> It has been 4-5 weeks since additional documents provided. No further contact from DBIP.
> 
> Anyone in similar situation.
> 
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Category - 189
> 
> ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer) |
> 
> June-2016::EOI submitted with 65 points |
> 
> August-2016::Invited
> 
> October-2016::Application submitted
> 
> October-2016::CO 1st contact(GSM Adelaide), Form-80,Medicals -self and spouse, Employment, Degree transcript, PCC-for Spouse
> 
> November-2016::Submitted additional documents
> 
> December-2016::Submitted PCC for Spouse (due to delay)
> 
> Grant::whats next? :fingerscrossed:




i am in similar situation. 
Doc Submitted 1-Dec. 
Pretty hopeful.
Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramya_satis

Linwan said:


> I thought ppl at DIBP are still on year end holiday mood. And I did not expect to receive any update during this week. But woke up this morning (29 Dec 2016) with the golden email from immiaccount. Got grant for myself and all family members. Thank you to all for guiding me thoughout the visa application process, from getting my required english score, getting invitation and submitting the final application. What a great way to wrap up 2016. :whoo:


Congratulations! I have submitted additional documents but no further contact since November 6, 2016. Good to know ur results.


----------



## BulletAK

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> I have received an email from CO asking for evidence of functional english for my spouse.
> Evidence of functional English
> Letter from the instituion in which you studied stating that all level of instructions were in
> English for any suitable education that meets the requirements of functional English.
> I have already provided these letters for medium of instruction
> From respective colleges.
> What else is required from our end?
> Can we attach the letters while responding to the email?
> Does CO open up a new section in on line application to attach the same or do we have to reattach the docs under the same section?
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


Respond via email that you have already uploaded the required functional English proof and attached again in the email for reference.

It might be that sometimes COs are unable to view few docs. If CO wont be satisfied then will surely revert you back. Else if you wanna do it more satisfactorily, ask your spouse to appear in IELTS. She just need to score 4.5 overall. Submit that IELTS and you are good to go. No need to submit any letter from university if IELTS is submitted.


----------



## ramya_satis

Filtashkent said:


> Have they requested IELTS (VAC2) for your spouse?


No. The additional documents included PCC for Spouse, Medicals etc, which have been submitted.


----------



## Manan008

Saraaa said:


> & that's how our lives are being put into a hold state. *sigh*
> 96 days here!


Yes.. Thats what i hate most about it. 
People just keep on asking at my workplace when are you going when are you going </3


----------



## Krish29

Linwan said:


> I thought ppl at DIBP are still on year end holiday mood. And I did not expect to receive any update during this week. But woke up this morning (29 Dec 2016) with the golden email from immiaccount. Got grant for myself and all family members. Thank you to all for guiding me thoughout the visa application process, from getting my required english score, getting invitation and submitting the final application. What a great way to wrap up 2016. :whoo:


Best new year gift!! Congrats mate👍

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

dakshch said:


> Been there twice in last 13 months... a great opportunity and big promotion missed coz hopeful for a speedy grant... but visa still not here


I feel sad for you brother. I hope Australian PR is worth it for you.


----------



## destinedtobe

Manan008 said:


> I feel sad for you brother. I hope Australian PR is worth it for you.




Ditto! I haven't told anyone about my visa application apart from my wife. For those aspiring to apply, maybe you should not inform your HR/employer about your plans?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

destinedtobe said:


> Ditto! I haven't told anyone about my visa application apart from my wife. For those aspiring to apply, maybe you should not inform your HR/employer about your plans?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




but DIBP ensures that they really screw you up by asking for employer letters and threatening to call them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabharora123

destinedtobe said:


> Ditto! I haven't told anyone about my visa application apart from my wife. For those aspiring to apply, maybe you should not inform your HR/employer about your plans?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have informed in case they receive verification call from dibp.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## destinedtobe

tk123 said:


> but DIBP ensures that they really screw you up by asking for employer letters and threatening to call them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That's all it is - threats. I don't think they did verification for me. 

When I asked HR to provide me with COE with detailed R&R even if they don't usually issue such, I told them I am applying for a higher degree studies and that it requires my R&R so the university can advise me which specialization would fit as per my experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benisrael

Exactly, it's not possible to keep it a secret from your employer. It's better you tell it to your boss and tell him it's long process and will take minimum of one year, just to make sure you don't miss that hike or promotion.



Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## destinedtobe

saurabharora123 said:


> I have informed in case they receive verification call from dibp.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk




Even if they verify, if you really are employed in said company, why would HR lie regarding your status in the company and deny you of the R&R you indicated in the visa application?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabharora123

benisrael said:


> Exactly, it's not possible to keep it a secret from your employer. It's better you tell it to your boss and tell him it's long process and will take minimum of one year, just to make sure you don't miss that hike or promotion.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


I did the exact same thing...

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## benisrael

Also, if your organization has a branch in Oz, you can tell them I might look for opportunities there once you get the visa.

Anyone really tried doing that? Instead looking hard for me job, just look for transfer within the organization?

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## destinedtobe

benisrael said:


> Exactly, it's not possible to keep it a secret from your employer. It's better you tell it to your boss and tell him it's long process and will take minimum of one year, just to make sure you don't miss that hike or promotion.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk




I guess this is subjective depending on the kind of person your boss is. Glad to know some bosses are like this, though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## destinedtobe

benisrael said:


> Also, if your organization has a branch in Oz, you can tell them I might look for opportunities there once you get the visa.
> 
> Anyone really tried doing that? Instead looking hard for me job, just look for transfer within the organization?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk




Some of my officemates did. But only after receiving the grant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baokar1

destinedtobe said:


> That's all it is - threats. I don't think they did verification for me.
> 
> When I asked HR to provide me with COE with detailed R&R even if they don't usually issue such, I told them I am applying for a higher degree studies and that it requires my R&R so the university can advise me which specialization would fit as per my experience.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have also done the same thing got R&R from company asking it for higher education


----------



## Manan008

According to immitracker out of people who lost their visa after 1 Jan 2015 
only 7 percent people have got their direct grant after 90 days.
Officially in those 7 percent. (47 out of 592)


----------



## benisrael

destinedtobe said:


> Some of my officemates did. But only after receiving the grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm trying to do the same, hope I just get a transfer than toiling. 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

destinedtobe said:


> I guess this is subjective depending on the kind of person your boss is. Glad to know some bosses are like this, though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly, my manager said the same in recent appraisal discussion that they are not considering me for anything as they are aware abt it since I asked for skillset letter... It depends on mgr... Anyways we hv to tell at some time..we can tell tat it will take time for the whole process


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Linwan

hari_it_ram said:


> Congrats for the golden email.
> 
> When you say "You will receive an email from the CO" - this is just to inform you that CO has been assigned or email with some requirements from CO.


Email from CO requesting additional info. If no additional info required, you will straight away receive the grant email.


----------



## drasadqamar

I found this chart very useful. Please have a look on it to understand the progress of your application: 

https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf


----------



## destinedtobe

drasadqamar said:


> I found this chart very useful. Please have a look on it to understand the progress of your application:
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf


The only problem with this chart is you cannot know what is happening between Received and Finalised if you do not have a CO contact.


----------



## tk123

destinedtobe said:


> The only problem with this chart is you cannot know what is happening between Received and Finalised if you do not have a CO contact.




and it should also explain what is actually meant by "Assessment in Progress" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drasadqamar

tk123 said:


> and it should also explain what is actually meant by "Assessment in Progress"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you are right. This is the million dollar question. in my case CO contacted and asked for medicals; PCC and forms which I submitted and now its says assessment in progress.


----------



## tk123

drasadqamar said:


> Yes you are right. This is the million dollar question. in my case CO contacted and asked for medicals; PCC and forms which I submitted and now its says assessment in progress.




well, in our cases, assessment times are longer 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## destinedtobe

tk123 said:


> and it should also explain what is actually meant by "Assessment in Progress"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then ACS should also implement to state details what Assessment in Progress actually means.


----------



## darmustafa

*Partner skills*

Hi Expats,
Just a question, what is the way to get 5 points for "Partner skills", she has her bachelor's in Computer Arts and Master's in Multi Media...
Any help???


----------



## usankara

darmustafa said:


> Hi Expats,
> Just a question, what is the way to get 5 points for "Partner skills", she has her bachelor's in Computer Arts and Master's in Multi Media...
> Any help???


1. partner should complete skills assessment in an occupation on the applicable Skilled Occupations List . 
and
2. partner should have competent English ability


----------



## BulletAK

darmustafa said:


> Hi Expats,
> Just a question, what is the way to get 5 points for "Partner skills", she has her bachelor's in Computer Arts and Master's in Multi Media...
> Any help???


I would love to hear the answer to this question because same is the case here


----------



## usankara

BulletAK said:


> I would love to hear the answer to this question because same is the case here


1. partner should complete skills assessment in an occupation on the applicable Skilled Occupations List .
and
2. partner should have competent English ability


----------



## BulletAK

usankara said:


> 1. partner should complete skills assessment in an occupation on the applicable Skilled Occupations List .
> and
> 2. partner should have competent English ability


What would be the skill assessment requirement for a person having a Media Science (Bachelors) education. Will the education be enough or will their be an additional requirement of having some experience in order to get a positive skill assessment?

If you can also recommend a related ANZSCO would be much helpful.

Many thanks.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Hi My hospital is saying they have completed the assesment and given the result, but immi account still says examination in progress. Does it take some time to update ?


----------



## sreekdlr

Hello expats,

I have a doubt. I'm an accountant. And I'm planing to apply for 189 PR visa, But i'm applying through my partner.. she have masters in Computer science (M.Tech). The agent told us that my partner only needs the IELTS/PTE score. and for my part it not necessary for the process.. Is that right? also If so, i need to do IELTS/PTE score for my job requirements in australia? or is the score only required for Visa process..?
Please help us.. Thank you..!!


----------



## usankara

BulletAK said:


> What would be the skill assessment requirement for a person having a Media Science (Bachelors) education. Will the education be enough or will their be an additional requirement of having some experience in order to get a positive skill assessment?
> 
> If you can also recommend a related ANZSCO would be much helpful.
> 
> Many thanks.


the relevant jobs for Media Science are listed in CSOL
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1


----------



## usankara

sreekdlr said:


> Hello expats,
> 
> I have a doubt. I'm an accountant. And I'm planing to apply for 189 PR visa, But i'm applying through my partner.. she have masters in Computer science (M.Tech). The agent told us that my partner only needs the IELTS/PTE score. and for my part it not necessary for the process.. Is that right? also If so, i need to do IELTS/PTE score for my job requirements in australia? or is the score only required for Visa process..?
> Please help us.. Thank you..!!


if partner points are not claimed then no need for IELTS or PTE score by partner, partner just need to provide a proof for Functional English level, for which letter from University/College enough


----------



## BulletAK

usankara said:


> the relevant jobs for Media Science are listed in CSOL
> 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1


Many thanks for your help


----------



## goose12

ramya_satis said:


> It has been 4-5 weeks since additional documents provided. No further contact from DBIP.
> Anyone in similar situation.
> 
> -----
> 
> Visa Category - 189
> ANZSCO - 261313 (Software Engineer) |
> June-2016::EOI submitted with 65 points |
> August-2016::Invited
> October-2016::Application submitted
> October-2016::CO 1st contact(GSM Adelaide), Form-80,Medicals -self and spouse, Employment, Degree transcript, PCC-for Spouse
> November-2016::Submitted additional documents
> December-2016::Submitted PCC for Spouse (due to delay)
> Grant::whats next? :fingerscrossed:



Me too in a similar kind of situation. Had submitted the documents in November mid after case officer contact and no reply after that. And the irony is that the documents requested by CO were already uploaded. Looks like this is becoming a trend going by some of recents posts by fellow would be expats


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Hi My hospital is saying they have completed the assesment and given the result, but immi account still says examination in progress. Does it take some time to update ?


Please advice guys


----------



## roshand79

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Please advice guys




Yes. Wait for few days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Please advice guys


Have you done your medical tests at New Delhi? If yes, then which hospital would you recommend to do the medicals in New Delhi? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

misecmisc said:


> Have you done your medical tests at New Delhi? If yes, then which hospital would you recommend to do the medicals in New Delhi? Please suggest. Thanks.


I have done from Bangalore. Sorry, cant advice in this respect


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
Has anybody done his medicals test at New Delhi for 189 PR visa application process? If yes, then which hospital would you recommend to go to get the medicals test done at New Delhi for 189 PR visa application process? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> I have done from Bangalore. Sorry, cant advice in this respect


Can you please tell that did the hospital told you regarding the output of your medical tests - or they just said that they will upload it in the website URL? Can you please tell which tests are done for a child below 8 years of age? Any information please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## drasadqamar

misecmisc said:


> abhinavfromdelhi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have done from Bangalore. Sorry, cant advice in this respect
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please tell that did the hospital told you regarding the output of your medical tests - or they just said that they will upload it in the website URL? Can you please tell which tests are done for a child below 8 years of age? Any information please suggest. Thanks.
Click to expand...

You Caan ask the results from the hospital rather you can even take the reports since you are paying for it.
For children they do medical examination, urinalysis and TB screening test if country is known for TB.


----------



## hari_it_ram

drasadqamar said:


> You Caan ask the results from the hospital rather you can even take the reports since you are paying for it.
> For children they do medical examination, urinalysis and TB screening test if country is known for TB.




I am not sure about other countries and cities, In India I believe they won't share the outcome with you. Just asks us to check it portal. 

I know there is a process to get the report but I don't think many are using that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

No details will be shared by hospital.


----------



## seenA003

Originally Posted by Manan008 View Post
92 days...
Had a meeting with my HR that they dont want to promote me cause i am going to Aus. -_-
[/QUOTE said:


> Saraaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> & that's how our lives are being put into a hold state. *sigh*
> 96 days here!
> 
> 
> 
> 153 days here....
> I skipped an employer sponsored training in Dubai because I am pursuing for Australia.
Click to expand...


----------



## benisrael

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> I have done from Bangalore. Sorry, cant advice in this respect


Where in Bangalore? How many options do you have? Any place in e city?

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

benisrael said:


> Where in Bangalore? How many options do you have? Any place in e city?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/immigration-panel-physicians


----------



## Neyogasgas

I would recommend you keep the info about your visa process to self, selected few family and ONLY your employer. The employer doesn't need to know you are migrating. You could say it's for a Scholarship to avoid being singled out at work negatively. It could be more frustrating waiting with everyone asking "when are you going". I pray God answers you all soonest. Keep hope alive.

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk


----------



## drasadqamar

Hi friends!! Is there any whatsapp group for australia immigration for expats???


----------



## sultan_azam

Nurulkis111 said:


> Im in NSW. Yes i managed to do it 1 week before i fell pregnant. But there's no point cos Im still not getting my grant. Sigh. If only there's such thing as exceptional circumstances in visa grants. But I'll probably add my newborn on to the application


wish you all the best for new member and visa journey


----------



## sultan_azam

hari_it_ram said:


> I don`t think they will consider school letter as a equivalent to functional level. Did you try to approach the college/univ? I provided the letter from Madras University. Hope they will accept it.


better to have it from college/university but letter from school is also acceptable. 

an acquaintance provided letter from school, he got grant without fuss

How can I prove I have functional English?
_Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English._


----------



## sultan_azam

dakshch said:


> Been there twice in last 13 months... a great opportunity and big promotion missed coz hopeful for a speedy grant... but visa still not here





Manan008 said:


> Yes.. Thats what i hate most about it.
> People just keep on asking at my workplace when are you going when are you going </3


I am also getting in your shoes, people say you are still here


----------



## sultan_azam

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Hi My hospital is saying they have completed the assesment and given the result, but immi account still says examination in progress. Does it take some time to update ?


it should reflect in some days, do consider the holiday period till 2nd Jan


----------



## sultan_azam

sreekdlr said:


> Hello expats,
> 
> I have a doubt. I'm an accountant. And I'm planing to apply for 189 PR visa, But i'm applying through my partner.. she have masters in Computer science (M.Tech). The agent told us that my partner only needs the IELTS/PTE score. and for my part it not necessary for the process.. Is that right? also If so, i need to do IELTS/PTE score for my job requirements in australia? or is the score only required for Visa process..?
> Please help us.. Thank you..!!


since your partner is going to be primary applicant she needs to take english test to ascertain english skills. this is part of visa process. 

During the visa process if you wish to claim points for partner skills then you may also have to take english test 

these english test are part of visa process and may not help during job search


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Has anybody done his medicals test at New Delhi for 189 PR visa application process? If yes, then which hospital would you recommend to go to get the medicals test done at New Delhi for 189 PR visa application process? Please suggest. Thanks.


search here for New Delhi

i have heard of two clinics 

1. Max Multi Speciality Centre +91 88 6044 4888
+91 01 1460 97200


2. Sadhu Vaswani Mission Medical Centre +91 11 2411 1562
+91 11 2411 4316
+91 11 2411 1693
+91 11 2469 2544
+91 11 2461 1708


----------



## running_whipstitch

Hello

Will high blood pressure affect my visa application? Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

running_whipstitch said:


> Hello
> 
> Will high blood pressure affect my visa application? Thanks


doctor at clinic will check your blood pressure, if they find something abnormal they may do some more tests. Generally blood pressure is not much an issue but if their is something associated which includes heavy medical bills on Australian government then it may affect the visa application.


----------



## maverick19

Hey guys

Does anyone here has an idea on why an application goes from one CO to another? If the application has gone from one CO to another CO does that mean it's looking positive and moving forward?

Any insight or view on this would be helpful

Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinchan

Hope so and wishing you good luck. Today I crossed Day 180, wish I receive the golden email on day 181!!


----------



## Vinchan

Today I crossed Day 180, wish I receive the golden email on day 181!![/QUOTE]


----------



## drasadqamar

Vinchan said:


> Today I crossed Day 180, wish I receive the golden email on day 181!!


[/QUOTE]
You will receive. Our prayers are with you bro


----------



## Nurulkis111

*Golden E-mail*

Just a week after 2nd CO contact, my husband and I finally received our Permanent Residency! My baby will be born as an Australian citizen.

The best new year present ever. 

All the best to everyone. Praying for visa grants for all of you here.

Happy New Year


----------



## praveendas

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Hi My hospital is saying they have completed the assesment and given the result, but immi account still says examination in progress. Does it take some time to update ?


No, it immediately reflects on Immi Account.

Check this link to know what is pending at hospital - https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

I ran into the same issue with Fortis Bangalore. The above link helped me justify the case.
Finally they figured out that the doctor did not submit the details properly


----------



## praveendas

Nurulkis111 said:


> Just a week after 2nd CO contact, my husband and I finally received our Permanent Residency! My baby will be born as an Australian citizen.
> 
> The best new year present ever.
> 
> All the best to everyone. Praying for visa grants for all of you here.
> 
> Happy New Year



Congrats !

Can you please share details on the CO , when was the first contact post VISA Lodge?

Have you registered on Visa Tracker, if so can you share the link please?

Thanks


----------



## gonnabeexpat

And the day has ended . See you all in 189 2017 visa lodge thread 😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## peteranand.shah

ariin said:


> Hi senior members, need an advice
> want to know whether the employment verification is done for all the cases or there are some specific case where the verification is done?
> Thanks in advance


No one knows when a CO would do employment verification. I think, and this is only what I think, that, if the CO is not convinced with the employment proofs that you have submitted, then he/she might do a verification. Again, I have observed that non-IT roles, like Civil Engineers, Mechanical Engineer, have had employment verification more often than IT roles.


----------



## tk123

Nurulkis111 said:


> Just a week after 2nd CO contact, my husband and I finally received our Permanent Residency! My baby will be born as an Australian citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> The best new year present ever.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to everyone. Praying for visa grants for all of you here.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year




Congrats 
Wish you happy landing in OZ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

praveendas said:


> abhinavfromdelhi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi My hospital is saying they have completed the assesment and given the result, but immi account still says examination in progress. Does it take some time to update ?
> 
> 
> 
> No, it immediately reflects on Immi Account.
> 
> Check this link to know what is pending at hospital - https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> I ran into the same issue with Fortis Bangalore. The above link helped me justify the case.
> Finally they figured out that the doctor did not submit the details properly
Click to expand...


Thank you. You are a star. I had medical s from fortis Bangalore as well. Lol


----------



## praveendas

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Thank you. You are a star. I had medical s from fortis Bangalore as well. Lol


LOL 

Call them up and ask for one Preethi at Immigration Health Desk.
She is a nice lady , will get the job done.

In my case she went and updated the medicals for me as the doctor messed up


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Nurulkis111 said:


> Just a week after 2nd CO contact, my husband and I finally received our Permanent Residency! My baby will be born as an Australian citizen.
> 
> The best new year present ever.
> 
> All the best to everyone. Praying for visa grants for all of you here.
> 
> Happy New Year


Congratulations on the PR grant. All the best in your future endeavors in OZ land.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

praveendas said:


> abhinavfromdelhi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. You are a star. I had medical s from fortis Bangalore as well. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call them up and ask for one Preethi at Immigration Health Desk.
> She is a nice lady , will get the job done.
> 
> In my case she went and updated the medicals for me as the doctor messed up
Click to expand...

Thanks dear. You are god sent. 

I wish to inform my imminaccount is updated and says all clear in the health section


----------



## gonnabeexpat

The year has ended on a bitter note for me :faint::hurt::. Wonder whats going to happen in 2017.  :boom: :frusty:


----------



## misecmisc

Nurulkis111 said:


> Just a week after 2nd CO contact, my husband and I finally received our Permanent Residency! My baby will be born as an Australian citizen.
> 
> The best new year present ever.
> 
> All the best to everyone. Praying for visa grants for all of you here.
> 
> Happy New Year


Congrats.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Nurulkis111 said:


> Just a week after 2nd CO contact, my husband and I finally received our Permanent Residency! My baby will be born as an Australian citizen.
> 
> The best new year present ever.
> 
> All the best to everyone. Praying for visa grants for all of you here.
> 
> Happy New Year


Congratulations. Could you please share your timeline.


----------



## misecmisc

gonnabeexpat said:


> The year has ended on a bitter note for me :faint::hurt::. Wonder whats going to happen in 2017.  :boom: :frusty:


Don't worry. Try to be grateful for what you have. Forget about visa and let it come when it will come. So when it will come, it will come. Till then, enjoy your life where you are. Do good to others. Be kind to others. All the best to you. May you achieve your wholesome desired goal. Happy New Year to you.
May all of us achieve our wholesome desired goals. Happy New Year to all of us.


----------



## misecmisc

sultan_azam said:


> search here for New Delhi
> 
> i have heard of two clinics
> 
> 1. Max Multi Speciality Centre +91 88 6044 4888
> +91 01 1460 97200
> 
> 
> 2. Sadhu Vaswani Mission Medical Centre +91 11 2411 1562
> +91 11 2411 4316
> +91 11 2411 1693
> +91 11 2469 2544
> +91 11 2461 1708


Which of these 2 hospitals at New Delhi is more better - or - are they both equally good in terms of medical check-ups for 189/190 PR visa application process? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## drasadqamar

Nurulkis111 said:


> Just a week after 2nd CO contact, my husband and I finally received our Permanent Residency! My baby will be born as an Australian citizen.
> 
> The best new year present ever.
> 
> All the best to everyone. Praying for visa grants for all of you here.
> 
> Happy New Year


Congratulations!! What a beautiful gift you recieved on year end . May God fulfil all your desires in future. Happy new year


----------



## praveendas

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Thanks dear. You are god sent.
> 
> I wish to inform my imminaccount is updated and says all clear in the health section


Awesome! :rockon:


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

praveendas said:


> No, it immediately reflects on Immi Account.
> 
> Check this link to know what is pending at hospital - https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> I ran into the same issue with Fortis Bangalore. The above link helped me justify the case.
> Finally they figured out that the doctor did not submit the details properly


BTW; I am curious to know did you front load everything ? What did the CO contact you for ? 
`


----------



## aruna_krishnan

*Is birth certificate Mandatory*

Hi 

I received my EOI invitation on 21st Dec 2016.
I am in the process of Visa Lodging.
I am currently gathering information on the kind of documents that will be required to upload.
Regarding the birth certificates, is it mandatory to upload the birth certificates ?
Will the passport not suffice ?

Cause, my birth certificate doesn't have my name in it.


----------



## praveendas

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> BTW; I am curious to know did you front load everything ? What did the CO contact you for ?
> 
> `




Well, I had provided all documents except Medical's as I was waiting for results to be uploaded by Fortis.

Medical's done on 19th December and CO contacted on 20th December 

FYI - Visa lodged on 9th December. 

When I called for medical appointment on the same day (Only 2 centres in Bangalore), Center 1 - said come on Jan 1st week Center 2 - Fortis gave me appointment for 19th Dec.

Guess if I had my Medical's ready by 20th December, would have got my Grant by now 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## praveendas

aruna_krishnan said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> I received my EOI invitation on 21st Dec 2016.
> 
> I am in the process of Visa Lodging.
> 
> I am currently gathering information on the kind of documents that will be required to upload.
> 
> Regarding the birth certificates, is it mandatory to upload the birth certificates ?
> 
> Will the passport not suffice ?
> 
> 
> 
> Cause, my birth certificate doesn't have my name in it.




Passport will suffice, as your DOB will be mentioned on the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loks26

praveendas said:


> Well, I had provided all documents except Medical's as I was waiting for results to be uploaded by Fortis.
> 
> Medical's done on 19th December and CO contacted on 20th December
> 
> FYI - Visa lodged on 9th December.
> 
> When I called for medical appointment on the same day (Only 2 centres in Bangalore), Center 1 - said come on Jan 1st week Center 2 - Fortis gave me appointment for 19th Dec.
> 
> Guess if I had my Medical's ready by 20th December, would have got my Grant by now
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Praveen,

How long did fortis take? 

I got my tests done on the 28th morning. On emedical, chest X-Ray is complete. But blood test and medical exam shows incomplete.

Do I need to follow up with them or just keep checking the sheet on emedical?


----------



## destinedtobe

praveendas said:


> Well, I had provided all documents except Medical's as I was waiting for results to be uploaded by Fortis.
> 
> Medical's done on 19th December and CO contacted on 20th December
> 
> FYI - Visa lodged on 9th December.
> 
> When I called for medical appointment on the same day (Only 2 centres in Bangalore), Center 1 - said come on Jan 1st week Center 2 - Fortis gave me appointment for 19th Dec.
> 
> Guess if I had my Medical's ready by 20th December, would have got my Grant by now
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, that could be true. See, my timeline is similar to yours. It's just that I waited until every document required is available before I lodged the visa.


----------



## praveendas

loks26 said:


> Hi Praveen,
> 
> 
> 
> How long did fortis take?
> 
> 
> 
> I got my tests done on the 28th morning. On emedical, chest X-Ray is complete. But blood test and medical exam shows incomplete.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to follow up with them or just keep checking the sheet on emedical?




Hi Loks, it's should be ideally finished in a day. Only Kids blood report would take a day or two extra.

Refer the eMedicals link I shared above, give them a call on Monday and mention the status. Ask for one "Preethi" she will get the job done.

If still delay contact Bindu Thomas on 9538863361 for escalations.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## praveendas

destinedtobe said:


> Yes, that could be true. See, my timeline is similar to yours. It's just that I waited until every document required is available before I lodged the visa.




Well there is a risk in that, your IED is based on your PCC/ Medical's. 

"They suggest do the PCC and Medical's Only after Visa Lodge"


Also some links will be disabled for Medical's unless Visa lodge is done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

If you don't have birth certificate. Then please give tenth passing certificate for date of birth. Passport alone may not suffice


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

praveendas said:


> destinedtobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that could be true. See, my timeline is similar to yours. It's just that I waited until every document required is available before I lodged the visa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there is a risk in that, your IED is based on your PCC/ Medical's.
> 
> "They suggest do the PCC and Medical's Only after Visa Lodge"
> 
> 
> Also some links will be disabled for Medical's unless Visa lodge is done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You will get the grant soon man. Cheers


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

praveendas said:


> destinedtobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that could be true. See, my timeline is similar to yours. It's just that I waited until every document required is available before I lodged the visa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there is a risk in that, your IED is based on your PCC/ Medical's.
> 
> "They suggest do the PCC and Medical's Only after Visa Lodge"
> 
> 
> Also some links will be disabled for Medical's unless Visa lodge is done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You will get the grant soon man. Cheers


----------



## destinedtobe

praveendas said:


> Well there is a risk in that, your IED is based on your PCC/ Medical's.
> 
> "They suggest do the PCC and Medical's Only after Visa Lodge"
> 
> 
> Also some links will be disabled for Medical's unless Visa lodge is done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I won't argue about that since to each his own. I just stated that you could be right in your statement.

I considered the risk: medicals expiring too soon or visa fee not replaced should there be something in my health that needs attention.

Anyway, I only did medicals when I received the ITA. Considering I have 60 days to apply, my medicals shouldn't be expiring in 10 months time.


----------



## Saraaa

Only one grant today? 
No wonder the thread is in such gloomy mood today! 


*Happy New Year, EVERYONE. May the new year brings new hopes & new joys for all of us. *


----------



## destinedtobe

Saraaa said:


> Only one grant today?
> No wonder the thread is in such gloomy mood today!
> 
> 
> *Happy New Year, EVERYONE. May the new year brings new hopes & new joys for all of us. *


Happy new year! New year, new hope, new beginnings....
Cheers, all of us shall get the grant! After all, this isn't a race of who gets it first.


----------



## Saraaa

gonnabeexpat said:


> And the day has ended . See you all in 189 2017 visa lodge thread 😢
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


No, we will see each other , here only! Cox we LODGED in 2016!!! (Though we ll get it in 2017, now!):faint2:


----------



## Saraaa

destinedtobe said:


> Happy new year! New year, new hope, new beginnings....
> Cheers, all of us shall get the grant! After all, this isn't a race of who gets it first.


Agree to that!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Saraaa said:


> No, we will see each other , here only! Cox we LODGED in 2016!!! (Though we ll get it in 2017, now!):faint2:


     

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## praveendas

destinedtobe said:


> I won't argue about that since to each his own. I just stated that you could be right in your statement.
> 
> 
> 
> I considered the risk: medicals expiring too soon or visa fee not replaced should there be something in my health that needs attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I only did medicals when I received the ITA. Considering I have 60 days to apply, my medicals shouldn't be expiring in 10 months time.




No argument bro 

Was a FYI , mentioned whatever I came to know with R&D 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loks26

praveendas said:


> Hi Loks, it's should be ideally finished in a day. Only Kids blood report would take a day or two extra.
> 
> Refer the eMedicals link I shared above, give them a call on Monday and mention the status. Ask for one "Preethi" she will get the job done.
> 
> If still delay contact Bindu Thomas on 9538863361 for escalations.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks a lot for the quick reply. The immigration desk closes at 4-4:30. They have asked me to call tomorrow.

Thanks again


----------



## praveendas

loks26 said:


> thanks a lot for the quick reply. The immigration desk closes at 4-4:30. They have asked me to call tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks again


Anytime mate, cheers.


----------



## drasadqamar

Hi firends..
New Year 2017 is soon going to knock our doors. The time is flying so fast and we are already at the end of 2016. We have lived 12 long months of 2016 and going to enter 2017 soon. Welcome, the New Year wholeheartedly with no fear and with lots of dreams and aspirations. New Year itself brings newness into our lives. New Year gives us the courage to dream big and dream new. Happy New Year gives us the reason to try new. It is not the year that starts; it is the time that starts with the new set of goals. 
I pray that everyone will get grants soon but it'd not then end of life. There are lots of thing we will have to do to accomplish ur goals. 
HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## AUDream2017

Please ignore previous post...

Hello friends I am new to this forum.
I have one doubt. Please help me on this.
Actually, I have total 65 points (software engineer).
I want to add my wife and a kid in my application. But my wife does not have even 10th pass. Due to family problem she could not complete her education. She is just 9th pass and she have just leaving certifacate with 9th pass in Marathi language. No marksheets no certificates.
Is secondary applicant's education mandatory to get PR? I am ready to pay for functional English. Please please help me on this...I dont have time as I will be getting invite on 4th jan. If it is mandatory, I will not add my wife in application. Please please help


----------



## usankara

AUDream2017 said:


> Please ignore previous post...
> 
> Hello friends I am new to this forum.
> I have one doubt. Please help me on this.
> Actually, I have total 65 points (software engineer).
> I want to add my wife and a kid in my application. But my wife does not have even 10th pass. Due to family problem she could not complete her education. She is just 9th pass and she have just leaving certifacate with 9th pass in Marathi language. No marksheets no certificates.
> Is secondary applicant's education mandatory to get PR? I am ready to pay for functional English. Please please help me on this...I dont have time as I will be getting invite on 4th jan. If it is mandatory, I will not add my wife in application. Please please help


Hi
Partner education is not mandatory, you can add your wife in application.
As you are ready to pay i don't forsee any issue. There were few examples like yours and they got PR . So dont panic.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Few queries regarding medical check-up please:
1. Is it possible to get the medical check-ups done before getting EOI invite for 189 visa application process - just to make sure that the medical check-ups are fine and there would be no surprises in medical checkups if done after payment of 189 visa fees?
2. What is the validity period of medical checkup report?

Just to be clear - I have heard that after EOI invite comes, then there is a immiaccount URL where we need to submit our visa application and it has a page for health checkup, which takes us to another URL, where we generate our HAP IDs and our health checkups are done and its report submitted by hospital using these HAP IDs, so in my above queries, I am talking about these same medical tests which is needed in 189 visa application. Since the visa fees would also include the additional fees of my wife not having Functional English, so the total fees of me being main applicant and dependents as my wife and my child, so the total fees would be much. So I want to make sure that no medical diseases suddenly crop up in those medical tests. At least on a general level, I can say that in the last 5 years, I have taken medicine only for once or twice or max three times in each year and that too for fever and cold, as I usually try to avoid taking any medicine. My wife is not having any health problem since last 5 years, except one, which occurred 3 months back, when my wife told me that she is facing some difficulty in her eye-sight and I went to an eye hospital to get her eyes checked. The diagnosis came out was that due to her taking too much stress, her eyes are getting affected though her BP was normal and doctor said it is temporary and the doctor gave my wife an eye-drop for 6 months and told that her eyes will become automatically ok by itself through that eye-drop, with nothing else needed. My child is less than 8 years old and my child is healthy, but gets infected by cold and fever very frequently, almost at least 3 times in each year.

The main point is - I would need to pay, in total, a large amount for my 189 visa application and I want to make sure that no showstopper diseases crop up in the medical tests done after I pay the visa application fees.

So please suggest on above queries. Thanks.


----------



## usankara

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Few queries regarding medical check-up please:
> 1. Is it possible to get the medical check-ups done before getting EOI invite for 189 visa application process - just to make sure that the medical check-ups are fine and there would be no surprises in medical checkups if done after payment of 189 visa fees?
> 2. What is the validity period of medical checkup report?
> 
> Just to be clear - I have heard that after EOI invite comes, then there is a immiaccount URL where we need to submit our visa application and it has a page for health checkup, which takes us to another URL, where we generate our HAP IDs and our health checkups are done and its report submitted by hospital using these HAP IDs, so in my above queries, I am talking about these same medical tests which is needed in 189 visa application. Since the visa fees would also include the additional fees of my wife not having Functional English, so the total fees of me being main applicant and dependents as my wife and my child, so the total fees would be much. So I want to make sure that no medical diseases suddenly crop up in those medical tests. At least on a general level, I can say that in the last 5 years, I have taken medicine only for once or twice or max three times in each year and that too for fever and cold, as I usually try to avoid taking any medicine. My wife is not having any health problem since last 5 years, except one, which occurred 3 months back, when my wife told me that she is facing some difficulty in her eye-sight and I went to an eye hospital to get her eyes checked. The diagnosis came out was that due to her taking too much stress, her eyes are getting affected though her BP was normal and doctor said it is temporary and the doctor gave my wife an eye-drop for 6 months and told that her eyes will become automatically ok by itself through that eye-drop, with nothing else needed. My child is less than 8 years old and my child is healthy, but gets infected by cold and fever very frequently, almost at least 3 times in each year.
> 
> The main point is - I would need to pay, in total, a large amount for my 189 visa application and I want to make sure that no showstopper diseases crop up in the medical tests done after I pay the visa application fees.
> 
> So please suggest on above queries. Thanks.


you can do medicals before invite and it is valid for 12 months. Outcome of the test will be shared directly to DIBP not to us.
Im not sure on what exactly 501 medical examination results include following form for clinics may help you with details you are looking for.
http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf


----------



## AUDream2017

usankara said:


> Hi
> Partner education is not mandatory, you can add your wife in application.
> As you are ready to pay i don't forsee any issue. There were few examples like yours and they got PR . So dont panic.


Thank you very much friend.


----------



## drasadqamar

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Few queries regarding medical check-up please:
> 1. Is it possible to get the medical check-ups done before getting EOI invite for 189 visa application process - just to make sure that the medical check-ups are fine and there would be no surprises in medical checkups if done after payment of 189 visa fees?
> 2. What is the validity period of medical checkup report?
> 
> Just to be clear - I have heard that after EOI invite comes, then there is a immiaccount URL where we need to submit our visa application and it has a page for health checkup, which takes us to another URL, where we generate our HAP IDs and our health checkups are done and its report submitted by hospital using these HAP IDs, so in my above queries, I am talking about these same medical tests which is needed in 189 visa application. Since the visa fees would also include the additional fees of my wife not having Functional English, so the total fees of me being main applicant and dependents as my wife and my child, so the total fees would be much. So I want to make sure that no medical diseases suddenly crop up in those medical tests. At least on a general level, I can say that in the last 5 years, I have taken medicine only for once or twice or max three times in each year and that too for fever and cold, as I usually try to avoid taking any medicine. My wife is not having any health problem since last 5 years, except one, which occurred 3 months back, when my wife told me that she is facing some difficulty in her eye-sight and I went to an eye hospital to get her eyes checked. The diagnosis came out was that due to her taking too much stress, her eyes are getting affected though her BP was normal and doctor said it is temporary and the doctor gave my wife an eye-drop for 6 months and told that her eyes will become automatically ok by itself through that eye-drop, with nothing else needed. My child is less than 8 years old and my child is healthy, but gets infected by cold and fever very frequently, almost at least 3 times in each year.
> 
> The main point is - I would need to pay, in total, a large amount for my 189 visa application and I want to make sure that no showstopper diseases crop up in the medical tests done after I pay the visa application fees.
> 
> So please suggest on above queries. Thanks.


HI dear bro
You don't need to worry about medical. You can have medical once you get HAP ID. As far as the medical checkup are concerned they do general physical examination blood test for HIV x ray and urine analysis and for kids they do only examination and urine analysis. They just look for any major illness especially communicable diseases so don't worry. The fever and cold are mild illnesses. So with confidence you go for medical.
If you need further clarification you can send me private message. Regards 
Dr Asad


----------



## sultan_azam

Vinchan said:


> Hope so and wishing you good luck. Today I crossed Day 180, wish I receive the golden email on day 181!!


i doubt DIBP will be working this saturday


----------



## sultan_azam

Nurulkis111 said:


> Just a week after 2nd CO contact, my husband and I finally received our Permanent Residency! My baby will be born as an Australian citizen.
> 
> The best new year present ever.
> 
> All the best to everyone. Praying for visa grants for all of you here.
> 
> Happy New Year


wow, congrats. I remember just yesterday you posted about your status and your wish to add new member to the visa application.

congrats once again


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Which of these 2 hospitals at New Delhi is more better - or - are they both equally good in terms of medical check-ups for 189/190 PR visa application process? Please suggest. Thanks.


it is just blood, urine test and x ray plus general examination, anyone will do, you are not gonna stay there for long, so only thing left to decide upon is cost per person, call them and then take a decision.


----------



## sultan_azam

aruna_krishnan said:


> Hi
> 
> I received my EOI invitation on 21st Dec 2016.
> I am in the process of Visa Lodging.
> I am currently gathering information on the kind of documents that will be required to upload.
> Regarding the birth certificates, is it mandatory to upload the birth certificates ?
> Will the passport not suffice ?
> 
> Cause, my birth certificate doesn't have my name in it.


I have provided matriculation certificate in place of birth certificate


----------



## sultan_azam

Saraaa said:


> No, we will see each other , here only! Cox we LODGED in 2016!!! (Though we ll get it in 2017, now!):faint2:


lodged in 2015, will get in 2017....


----------



## Roni2

Hi everyone just want to know a lil thing about uploading your academic docs while lodging you 189 visa

Is it necessary to upload your overseas higher secondary school transcript+Certificate both or you can just upload one of them either transcript or cert?
Thanks and happy new year


----------



## alpesh365

Roni2 said:


> Hi everyone just want to know a lil thing about uploading your academic docs while lodging you 189 visa
> 
> Is it necessary to upload your overseas higher secondary school transcript+Certificate both or you can just upload one of them either transcript or cert?
> Thanks and happy new year


 You can combine but I don't think it is necessary to upload school certificates.....You need only Bachelors/ Masters or above


----------



## running_whipstitch

Hello

Thanks heaps for those who replied to my previous questions

Just another silly question

What is the best thing to do for file names? Full name first and the name of document? Commas and spaces are not allowed? Thanks for your patience


----------



## destinedtobe

running_whipstitch said:


> Hello
> 
> Thanks heaps for those who replied to my previous questions
> 
> Just another silly question
> 
> What is the best thing to do for file names? Full name first and the name of document? Commas and spaces are not allowed? Thanks for your patience


They're allowed, here's the convention I used:
LASTNAME, FirstName - DocumentName.pdf


----------



## drasadqamar

Hi Admin,
Please do let me know if we will continue the same thread in the next year or there will be new thread in 2017??


----------



## Krish29

drasadqamar said:


> Hi Admin,
> Please do let me know if we will continue the same thread in the next year or there will be new thread in 2017??


There is a new thread already created for 2017

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1193809


----------



## andreyx108b

Roni2 said:


> Hi everyone just want to know a lil thing about uploading your academic docs while lodging you 189 visa
> 
> Is it necessary to upload your overseas higher secondary school transcript+Certificate both or you can just upload one of them either transcript or cert?
> Thanks and happy new year




Only related degrees, so bachelor and/or masters, thats what i did.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

I am facing a strange issue from yesterday only for this thread and only for page 2430. I tried many times, but what is happening is page 2429 is opening properly from yesterday and today page 2431 is also opening, but somehow when i try to open the 2430 page, even though in URL it initially displays 2430, but then later the URL gets changed to 2429 page. So is there some issue with displaying of 2430 page of this thread? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## kaju

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am facing a strange issue from yesterday only for this thread and only for page 2430. I tried many times, but what is happening is page 2429 is opening properly from yesterday and today page 2431 is also opening, but somehow when i try to open the 2430 page, even though in URL it initially displays 2430, but then later the URL gets changed to 2429 page. So is there some issue with displaying of 2430 page of this thread? Please suggest. Thanks.


Tried clearing your browser's cache? 

If using Firefox, try adding and using this - it will show up on the right of the address bar as a red/blue icon: 
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/empty-cache-button/


----------



## andreyx108b

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I am facing a strange issue from yesterday only for this thread and only for page 2430. I tried many times, but what is happening is page 2429 is opening properly from yesterday and today page 2431 is also opening, but somehow when i try to open the 2430 page, even though in URL it initially displays 2430, but then later the URL gets changed to 2429 page. So is there some issue with displaying of 2430 page of this thread? Please suggest. Thanks.




Use different browser.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## roshand79

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I am facing a strange issue from yesterday only for this thread and only for page 2430. I tried many times, but what is happening is page 2429 is opening properly from yesterday and today page 2431 is also opening, but somehow when i try to open the 2430 page, even though in URL it initially displays 2430, but then later the URL gets changed to 2429 page. So is there some issue with displaying of 2430 page of this thread? Please suggest. Thanks.




Clear your browser cache or use a different browser 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suppala.sudhir

Hi all,
I have applied for Australia pcc. On 28dec2016. Yesterday I received email from afp that police clearance has been completed and a certificate will be sent by Australia post to india. Don't they provide soft copy?. How long does it take to reach to India via Australia post?

261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
sc489 sa-20 oct2016


----------



## alpesh365

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi all,
> I have applied for Australia pcc. On 28dec2016. Yesterday I received email from afp that police clearance has been completed and a certificate will be sent by Australia post to india. Don't they provide soft copy?. How long does it take to reach to India via Australia post?
> 
> 261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
> sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
> sc489 sa-20 oct2016




I don't think any country provides PCC by email/ soft copy
I guess it will take a week or so , not 100% sure though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

kaju said:


> Tried clearing your browser's cache?
> 
> If using Firefox, try adding and using this - it will show up on the right of the address bar as a red/blue icon:
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/empty-cache-button/


Thanks. Based on your above post, I thought of trying in another browser. So then I tried in another browser and the page 2430 of this thread opened. Silly me. Don't know how much more stupid can I become. But I am ok with my stupidity  .


----------



## sounddonor

Guys,

Not sure correct thread, though, I am going to add my wife into my visa application as the spouse. Do I still need to pay 1800$ as dependent visa fees? So then total cost will be 3600+1800$ ?


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

alpesh365 said:


> suppala.sudhir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> I have applied for Australia pcc. On 28dec2016. Yesterday I received email from afp that police clearance has been completed and a certificate will be sent by Australia post to india. Don't they provide soft copy?. How long does it take to reach to India via Australia post?
> 
> 261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
> sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
> sc489 sa-20 oct2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think any country provides PCC by email/ soft copy
> I guess it will take a week or so , not 100% sure though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Except delhi police


----------



## misecmisc

drasadqamar said:


> HI dear bro
> You don't need to worry about medical. You can have medical once you get HAP ID. As far as the medical checkup are concerned they do general physical examination blood test for HIV x ray and urine analysis and for kids they do only examination and urine analysis. They just look for any major illness especially communicable diseases so don't worry. The fever and cold are mild illnesses. So with confidence you go for medical.
> If you need further clarification you can send me private message. Regards
> Dr Asad


Thanks Sir.
One more query - Will blood test be done for a child, who is less than 8 years old? Also I heard about some skin test for children, which takes 4 days for its result to come - what test is this skin test? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## rahul.synergys

Hello friends, 
Can we get medicals done before getting the invite? My consultant says medical link will only be generated after getting invite. Hence I cant get medicals done before that happens. Is that true?


----------



## misecmisc

sultan_azam said:


> it is just blood, urine test and x ray plus general examination, anyone will do, you are not gonna stay there for long, so only thing left to decide upon is cost per person, call them and then take a decision.


I remember seeing somewhere in some post that the cost of medical test differs from hospital to hospital, in other words from city to city - is it correct? Anyone who recently did the medical tests in India and also did some research on cost of medical tests in various cities, can you please provide some information here regarding what is the cost of medical test for adult and child and which city you did the medical test? So please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## harinderjitf5

HAP ID is required for medical. you can create this without invitation.


rahul.synergys said:


> Hello friends,
> Can we get medicals done before getting the invite? My consultant says medical link will only be generated after getting invite. Hence I cant get medicals done before that happens. Is that true?


----------



## misecmisc

Krish29 said:


> There is a new thread already created for 2017
> 
> *** 189 Visa Lodge/Grant Gang 2017 ***


Out of love for this thread and the many people who have contributed here, may be we can continue this thread in 2017 too  .


----------



## andreyx108b

misecmisc said:


> Thanks Sir.
> 
> One more query - Will blood test be done for a child, who is less than 8 years old? Also I heard about some skin test for children, which takes 4 days for its result to come - what test is this skin test? Please suggest. Thanks.




I think yes, below 5 - thats what i was told when took my kids in. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rahul.synergys

harinderjitf5 said:


> HAP ID is required for medical. you can create this without invitation.


Thanks for your reply Harinder.
Request you to please elaborate on how to generate HAP ID.
Also, is this process recommended to generate HAP ID ourselves and getting medicals done before invite? Hope this doesnt cause any confusion or issues later after getting invite.


----------



## andreyx108b

rahul.synergys said:


> Thanks for your reply Harinder.
> 
> Request you to please elaborate on how to generate HAP ID.
> 
> Also, is this process recommended to generate HAP ID ourselves and getting medicals done before invite? Hope this doesnt cause any confusion or issues later after getting invite.




Google: my health declaration and follow the steps


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rahul.synergys

andreyx108b said:


> Google: my health declaration and follow the steps
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Thanks Harinder.
Yeah just googled it. It says I can generate HAP ID before lodging visa application. But I am still confused whether I can or whether I should do it before being invited. BTW I expect to be invited during 18th Jan round.


----------



## drasadqamar

misecmisc said:


> Thanks Sir.
> One more query - Will blood test be done for a child, who is less than 8 years old? Also I heard about some skin test for children, which takes 4 days for its result to come - what test is this skin test? Please suggest. Thanks.


Hello brother
There is no blood test for children. They do only medical examination and urine test. If you belong to a country where Tuberculosis is prevalent then they will do TB screening test for children (skin test) which results appear in 72 hours. In this test, they inject in the subcutaneously in arm (below the skin) and put a sheath on that and call after three days. 
Regards


----------



## harinderjitf5

If you think you will get invitation soon then you can go for medical. no issur


rahul.synergys said:


> Thanks Harinder.
> Yeah just googled it. It says I can generate HAP ID before lodging visa application. But I am still confused whether I can or whether I should do it before being invited. BTW I expect to be invited during 18th Jan round.


----------



## misecmisc

drasadqamar said:


> Hello brother
> There is no blood test for children. They do only medical examination and urine test. If you belong to a country where Tuberculosis is prevalent then they will do TB screening test for children (skin test) which results appear in 72 hours. In this test, they inject in the subcutaneously in arm (below the skin) and put a sheath on that and call after three days.
> Regards


In India, do currently blood test is done for a child, who is less than 8 years old? Also in India, is this skin test done for a child, who is less than 8 years old? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

Wish you and your family a very Happy New Year 2017. May all achieve their wholesome goals. May there be a little more peace, a little more kindness and a little more compassion in this world to make it even more better. May all sentient beings be peaceful, happy, safe, protected, healthy and strong.


----------



## kaviruvi

To misecmisc,

In India, for children whose age is < 8, they do tb screening test. Either you can go for skin test or blood test. If it is skin test, they charge around 500. You have to report within 48 hrs (If the injection was injected at 4:00 PM today, then by 4:00 PM on Monday, you have to report to the hospital.) The other option you have instead of skin test is blood test. The charge is 4000 Rs. If we opt for blood test, then we need not report back. We did our medicals in Chennai Apollo ad we opted for skin test. For children < 1 , there is no test required. But you have to pay the medical fee and they will ask for the vaccination chart.


----------



## misecmisc

kaviruvi said:


> To misecmisc,
> 
> In India, for children whose age is < 8, they do tb screening test. Either you can go for skin test or blood test. If it is skin test, they charge around 500. You have to report within 48 hrs (If the injection was injected at 4:00 PM today, then by 4:00 PM on Monday, you have to report to the hospital.) The other option you have instead of skin test is blood test. The charge is 4000 Rs. If we opt for blood test, then we need not report back. We did our medicals in Chennai Apollo ad we opted for skin test. For children < 1 , there is no test required. But you have to pay the medical fee and they will ask for the vaccination chart.


Thanks for your reply. So if we opt skin test, then would the blood test be done for the child like the blood test done for adult? Also what is the charge for medical test for adult and child in Chennai? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> I remember seeing somewhere in some post that the cost of medical test differs from hospital to hospital, in other words from city to city - is it correct? Anyone who recently did the medical tests in India and also did some research on cost of medical tests in various cities, can you please provide some information here regarding what is the cost of medical test for adult and child and which city you did the medical test? So please suggest. Thanks.


I did at Calcutta, it was 4400 per person.

I heard people in other cities paid around 3600-4000

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

sultan_azam said:


> I did at Calcutta, it was 4400 per person.
> 
> I heard people in other cities paid around 3600-4000
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Thanks. So for adult and for child, the total medical test fees per person was same at Calcutta? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

sanjeewa said:


> Guys,
> 
> Not sure correct thread, though, I am going to add my wife into my visa application as the spouse. Do I still need to pay 1800$ as dependent visa fees? So then total cost will be 3600+1800$ ?


Yes 1800$ for your wife


abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Except delhi police



Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Thanks. So for adult and for child, the total medical test fees per person was same at Calcutta? Please suggest. Thanks.


Adult - 4400

Child - 2400

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## running_whipstitch

Hello again

Just another question

I have unemployed dates for my form 80 and 1221. Is it necessary to provide evidence that I was able to support myself financially? Thank you


----------



## walkr

drasadqamar said:


> Hi everyone. This forum is rrally very informative and helpful for those who have little idea about these processes like myself. I really appreciate everyone who is contributing to this forum
> I have one query.. if anybody know what's the procedure of getting police clearance from PAKISTAN while staying in saudia arabia.
> Secondly what's the deadline of first entry to Australia? Whether it is counted from visa grant date or from medical school date?


You may need to reach out to the PAK embassy in Saudi.


----------



## aussiedream87

new thread for 2017 is created - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...190-visa-lodge-2017-january.html#post11678313


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Those who are from India, how did you paid the visa fees?

Regarding paying visa fees, 2 more queries please:
1. Can the 189 visa fees be paid by using icici debit card? If yes, then any idea whether the points for this 189 visa fee payment would be credited to Payback account, which is linked to icici bank account?
2. In my 189 visa application, I would be the main applicant and my dependents are my wife and my child, plus I would need to pay for the second installment for my wife not having Functional English - so in total much money. What would you suggest would be the better way for me for doing payment of my this 189 visa fees?

Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## vinodn007

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Those who are from India, how did you paid the visa fees?
> 
> Regarding paying visa fees, 2 more queries please:
> 1. Can the 189 visa fees be paid by using icici debit card? If yes, then any idea whether the points for this 189 visa fee payment would be credited to Payback account, which is linked to icici bank account?
> 2. In my 189 visa application, I would be the main applicant and my dependents are my wife and my child, plus I would need to pay for the second installment for my wife not having Functional English - so in total much money. What would you suggest would be the better way for me for doing payment of my this 189 visa fees?
> 
> Any information here please. Thanks.


I paid using credit card.fees are clear.3600 primary 1800spouse and kids 900.plus a surcharge approx 1%.the vac2 payment I am not sure but is approx 4200.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

vinodn007 said:


> I paid using credit card.fees are clear.3600 primary 1800spouse and kids 900.plus a surcharge approx 1%.the vac2 payment I am not sure but is approx 4200.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


I have debit card, but I have not taken a credit card till now. You would have analyzed the options of debit card and credit card, when you paid your fees. So why did you not use debit card for payment? Any advantages on paying by credit card? 

A general query - The limit will tell whether payment of this amount would be done in a single transaction - is this correct? So how can we know about this thing regarding what is the credit limit on credit card and what is the debit limit on the debit card? Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## vinodn007

misecmisc said:


> I have debit card, but I have not taken a credit card till now. You would have analyzed the options of debit card and credit card, when you paid your fees. So why did you not use debit card for payment? Any advantages on paying by credit card?
> 
> A general query - The limit will tell whether payment of this amount would be done in a single transaction - is this correct? So how can we know about this thing regarding what is the credit limit on credit card and what is the debit limit on the debit card? Any information here please. Thanks.


If you are not sure of credit limit check with your bank.my statement online shows me my transaction limits.i preferred credit card as I had one with the required limit fir making the payment hence I didnt think about debit card.i can easily pay the credit card bill from the savings account through the phone.


----------



## misecmisc

vinodn007 said:


> If you are not sure of credit limit check with your bank.my statement online shows me my transaction limits.i preferred credit card as I had one with the required limit fir making the payment hence I didnt think about debit card.i can easily pay the credit card bill from the savings account through the phone.


Which credit card would you recommend? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## aussiedream87

misecmisc said:


> Which credit card would you recommend? Please suggest. Thanks.


as far as I know any VISA|MASTERCARD will be fine. As Amex cards have higher subcharge.
_
If you pay for your application by credit card, a surcharge will apply. The current surcharge rates are:

Visa and MasterCard* - 0.98%
American Express and JCB - 1.4%
Diners Club International - 1.99%_

sources: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Fees


----------



## misecmisc

aussiedream87 said:


> as far as I know any VISA|MASTERCARD will be fine. As Amex cards have higher subcharge.
> _
> If you pay for your application by credit card, a surcharge will apply. The current surcharge rates are:
> 
> Visa and MasterCard* - 0.98%
> American Express and JCB - 1.4%
> Diners Club International - 1.99%_
> 
> sources: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Fees


So payment of such amount can be done through debit card also? Is there any limit on a debit card for payment in a single transaction - how to get this thing checked? I have a icici debit card and a Payback card linked to it.

Has anybody paid their visa fees through icici debit card? If yes, then did you got any point on your Payback card for doing this payment through your icici debit card, if you have your Payback card linked to your icici debit card? Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## aussiedream87

misecmisc said:


> So payment of such amount can be done through debit card also? Is there any limit on a debit card for payment in a single transaction - how to get this thing checked? I have a icici debit card and a Payback card linked to it.
> 
> Has anybody paid their visa fees through icici debit card? If yes, then did you got any point on your Payback card for doing this payment through your icici debit card, if you have your Payback card linked to your icici debit card? Any information here please. Thanks.


You need to call your bank. Talk to them and confirm if you can make international payments or not? If yes inform if you can xx amount so they can give you that access to do so. Its huge amount that is going from your debit card so u need to check on these points.


----------



## saurabharora123

misecmisc said:


> So payment of such amount can be done through debit card also? Is there any limit on a debit card for payment in a single transaction - how to get this thing checked? I have a icici debit card and a Payback card linked to it.
> 
> Has anybody paid their visa fees through icici debit card? If yes, then did you got any point on your Payback card for doing this payment through your icici debit card, if you have your Payback card linked to your icici debit card? Any information here please. Thanks.


I haven't used but I think you would do get payback points on your transaction. 

Otherwise you can check with ICICI bank for forex card as well. You can put money in that card at bargained currency conversion charge which would be 3.5% otherwise.


----------



## misecmisc

aussiedream87 said:


> You need to call your bank. Talk to them and confirm if you can make international payments or not? If yes inform if you can xx amount so they can give you that access to do so. Its huge amount that is going from your debit card so u need to check on these points.


International payment can be done through it, as i paid acs application payment through it. The only question remains - whether this much amount for visa fees payment would be allowed or not in a single transaction?

Any benefit you see from using debit card or credit card or travel card? Please suggest, as I have little information on what advantages we can get using these payment methods. Thanks.


----------



## saurabharora123

misecmisc said:


> International payment can be done through it, as i paid acs application payment through it. The only question remains - whether this much amount for visa fees payment would be allowed or not in a single transaction?
> 
> Any benefit you see from using debit card or credit card or travel card? Please suggest, as I have little information on what advantages we can get using these payment methods. Thanks.


Check out this post:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia-google-page-ranking-99.html#post8704169

Debit card I think has no limit for PoS transaction.


----------



## dakshch

As per Immitracker, there are 15 cases which have gone over 400 days with a grant...i am at day 391... looks like i'll hit this milestone as well...

Anyways happy new year everyone...


----------



## ankushcool

Happy New Year to Everyone.. I just want to know that, Is there any other group which help to find job in Australia? 

Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

dakshch said:


> As per Immitracker, there are 15 cases which have gone over 400 days with a grant...i am at day 391... looks like i'll hit this milestone as well...
> 
> Anyways happy new year everyone...


Hi friend, You have a lot of patience. Hats off to your patience. If I would have been in your position, I would have forgotten about this visa thing may be after 90 days. Anyways, don't loose hope. Future is uncertain, so anything can happen in future. Be grateful for what you have currently. Be kind to others. May you achieve your wholesome goal. Happy New Year to you and to all. May all achieve their wholesome goals. Also, life is much bigger and much more important than any visa for any country. May all sentient beings be peaceful and happy.


----------



## misecmisc

saurabharora123 said:


> Check out this post:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia-google-page-ranking-99.html#post8704169
> 
> Debit card I think has no limit for PoS transaction.


Thanks for the above link.

It helped in getting some understanding. But I still have one query. Let me tell my understanding and then I will ask the query.

So it seems that since debit card and credit card would be INR based, so using it in international payment would involve currency conversion rate, because of this that above link says that 16000-18000 INR would be wasted in this conversion - is this correct?

For travel AUD card, since it will be AUD based, so no currency conversion would be involved in AUD payment transaction. But the query is - for initial loading of that travel AUD card with the amount, since the amount we will give to bank will be INR, so currency conversion would be involved here as well - is this correct?

So where are we getting the advantage in travel card in comparison to credit card? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## aussiedream87

misecmisc said:


> International payment can be done through it, as i paid acs application payment through it. The only question remains - whether this much amount for visa fees payment would be allowed or not in a single transaction?
> 
> Any benefit you see from using debit card or credit card or travel card? Please suggest, as I have little information on what advantages we can get using these payment methods. Thanks.


If you have international payment applicable then good. Confirm with ur bank however as its big amount. I would prefer credit card as I would get points for it which can be redeemed at different places. And I will have enough time to pay it back.


----------



## praveendas

dakshch said:


> As per Immitracker, there are 15 cases which have gone over 400 days with a grant...i am at day 391... looks like i'll hit this milestone as well...
> 
> Anyways happy new year everyone...


Hi,
Just making sure, have you hit the button which says "Information Provided" once you uploaded the documents requested by CO?

Overall status should have changed to "Assessment in Progress"


----------



## aussiedream87

misecmisc said:


> International payment can be done through it, as i paid acs application payment through it. The only question remains - whether this much amount for visa fees payment would be allowed or not in a single transaction?
> 
> Any benefit you see from using debit card or credit card or travel card? Please suggest, as I have little information on what advantages we can get using these payment methods. Thanks.


If you paying for more than 2 ppl then I would recommend you to go with ICICI Forex card. As you hold bank account it will easy for you and it would save some money. (P.S mind you it all depends on how much you can bargain on exchange rate for 1AUD)


----------



## saurabharora123

misecmisc said:


> Thanks for the above link.
> 
> It helped in getting some understanding. But I still have one query. Let me tell my understanding and then I will ask the query.
> 
> So it seems that since debit card and credit card would be INR based, so using it in international payment would involve currency conversion rate, because of this that above link says that 16000-18000 INR would be wasted in this conversion - is this correct?
> 
> For travel AUD card, since it will be AUD based, so no currency conversion would be involved in AUD payment transaction. But the query is - for initial loading of that travel AUD card with the amount, since the amount we will give to bank will be INR, so currency conversion would be involved here as well - is this correct?
> 
> So where are we getting the advantage in travel card in comparison to credit card? Please suggest. Thanks.


Advantage is that with debit or credit card there is fixed currency conversion charge of 3.5% (you can google along with your bank name), however, with travel card you can bargain conversion charge with the bank.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Need some information regarding current process of passport issuance in India. I have applied for my wife's passport and the status shows Police Verification initiated. I went to local Thana and then a person asked his subordinate to visit my house, which his subordinate visited. Then next day that subordinate asked me to visit local Thana along with my wife, which we visited and then the Thana in-charge signed on the form which was filled with my wife photograph and then that police person(who had sent that subordinate) asked us to come to his room and then he informed that the work has been done. Then just as we were came outside of Thana, that subordinate who visited our house, asked me to meet another person, who was standing near-by. The subordinate introduced that another person to me as a SI and said that that SI works for intelligence department (may be CID). Then that person also asked for money from me, but I told that I do not have money currently, as I was thinking the process is going to complete. Then that person told me that let my wife's paper reach him, then he will contact me.

The question is - In fresh passport normal application, in police verification stage, does after Police verification, there is some stage for CID verification too? How long does this verification process will continue? How can I check where my application is exactly and what can I do to expedite it? Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## vasanth240

*Visa lodged today*

Dear friends I have lodged visa today, medicals on 3rd Jan, hope GOD allows me to get my grant for my family soon.


----------



## misecmisc

vasanth240 said:


> Dear friends I have lodged visa today, medicals on 3rd Jan, hope GOD allows me to get my grant for my family soon.


All the best to you. May you achieve your wholesome goals.


----------



## Anujdhall

Hi Everyone,

Have few queries , will request help of fellow members here.
1.) Is it suggestible to get PCC and medicals done before CO is assigned , any advantage other then time factor ?
2.) Is there any separate fees/charge for medicals , how that has to be paid and what is the average fee in new Delhi ( India)
3.) Which is better mode of payment - Multi Currency Travel Card / Credit Card /Debit Card

PTE : 17th Oct,16
ACS : 17 Nov,16 +ve outcome
EOI : 27 Nov,16
Invitation : 21 Dec,16


----------



## Anujdhall

3.) Which is better mode of payment for paying Visa fee - Multi Currency Travel Card / Credit Card /Debit Card.



Anujdhall said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Have few queries , will request help of fellow members here.
> 1.) Is it suggestible to get PCC and medicals done before CO is assigned , any advantage other then time factor ?
> 2.) Is there any separate fees/charge for medicals , how that has to be paid and what is the average fee in new Delhi ( India)
> 3.) Which is better mode of payment for paying Visa fee - Multi Currency Travel Card / Credit Card /Debit Card.
> 
> PTE : 17th Oct,16
> ACS : 17 Nov,16 +ve outcome
> EOI : 27 Nov,16
> Invitation : 21 Dec,16


----------



## amitk21

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need some information regarding current process of passport issuance in India. I have applied for my wife's passport and the status shows Police Verification initiated. I went to local Thana and then a person asked his subordinate to visit my house, which his subordinate visited. Then next day that subordinate asked me to visit local Thana along with my wife, which we visited and then the Thana in-charge signed on the form which was filled with my wife photograph and then that police person(who had sent that subordinate) asked us to come to his room and then he informed that the work has been done. Then just as we were came outside of Thana, that subordinate who visited our house, asked me to meet another person, who was standing near-by. The subordinate introduced that another person to me as a SI and said that that SI works for intelligence department (may be CID). Then that person also asked for money from me, but I told that I do not have money currently, as I was thinking the process is going to complete. Then that person told me that let my wife's paper reach him, then he will contact me.
> 
> The question is - In fresh passport normal application, in police verification stage, does after Police verification, there is some stage for CID verification too? How long does this verification process will continue? How can I check where my application is exactly and what can I do to expedite it? Any information here please. Thanks.


Yes, second verification is called LIU(Local intelligence unit) verification usually done by SP office in your city. Usually it takes 3 weeks to complete both and send report to passport office but now a days police is taking much less time. it is not possible to track it anywhere as no status update is done in between. If you have LIU contact details then you can call them to expedite but probably then they would demand extra money. Usually they ask for 500 rs @ north India.


----------



## amitk21

Anujdhall said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Have few queries , will request help of fellow members here.
> 1.) Is it suggestible to get PCC and medicals done before CO is assigned , any advantage other then time factor ?
> Yes, it is better to do it to boost direct grant chances. no other adv than time factor.
> 2.) Is there any separate fees/charge for medicals , how that has to be paid and what is the average fee in new Delhi ( India)
> Yes. New delhi @ sadhu vasvani 4700 per adult and 2200 per child (completed my medical there). @ max 7000 per adult and 3000 per child (can not confirm though as talked to them over phone only). payment can be done by card.
> 3.) Which is better mode of payment - Multi Currency Travel Card / Credit Card /Debit Card.
> debit/credit card payment attracts 1% transaction charge as well apart from 3.5% currency conversion fee on AUD-INR conversion rate that day so travel card is better.
> 
> PTE : 17th Oct,16
> ACS : 17 Nov,16 +ve outcome
> EOI : 27 Nov,16
> Invitation : 21 Dec,16


responses inline..


----------



## Anujdhall

To expedite the process its better to go to local police station where verification is supposed to come , they will give a verification performa , fill it and submit it to them yourself.
Else they may take their own time.



amitk21 said:


> Yes, second verification is called LIU(Local intelligence unit) verification usually done by SP office in your city. Usually it takes 3 weeks to complete both and send report to passport office but now a days police is taking much less time. it is not possible to track it anywhere as no status update is done in between. If you have LIU contact details then you can call them to expedite but probably then they would demand extra money. Usually they ask for 500 rs @ north India.


----------



## Anujdhall

amitk21 said:


> responses inline..


Thanks for prompt response.

This center from where you got medicals done i.e Sadhu Vasvani , is this on panel list of certified medical centers by DIBP ?


----------



## amitk21

Anujdhall said:


> Thanks for prompt response.
> 
> This center from where you got medicals done i.e Sadhu Vasvani , is this on panel list of certified medical centers by DIBP ?


Yes only this and Max panchsheel park are in panel for Australia.


----------



## Anujdhall

thanks amit !!



amitk21 said:


> Yes only this and Max panchsheel park are in panel for Australia.


----------



## dakshch

praveendas said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just making sure, have you hit the button which says "Information Provided" once you uploaded the documents requested by CO?
> 
> 
> 
> Overall status should have changed to "Assessment in Progress"




Yup, did hit the info provided button and the provided info appears in the docs submitted section...,

Status is assessment in progress since last 1 year


----------



## vikaschandra

Wish you all blessed New Year Ahead. May all the 2015 & 2016 applicants get their grants in coming months and hope the backlog gets cleared making way for 2017 applicants.


----------



## Roni2

Hi fellows 
I am filling up form 80 stuck on a question 25 which is 
WHAT IS YOUR MAIN REASON FOR REMAINING IN AUSTRALIA?
What should be the answer?
I am onshore and applying on behalf of my studies i completed in australia.
Any help guyz


----------



## running_whipstitch

Happy new year everyone!

Just have few questions for form 80 and 1221..

1. Do I need to provide evidence that I was able to support myself financially during the time I was unemployed?

2. Do I need to provide proof of address for everything I declared on places I resided outside australia?

Thank you very much for your patience


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Day 94, round 2 of waiting for grants begins tomorrow

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## alpesh365

Roni2 said:


> Hi fellows
> I am filling up form 80 stuck on a question 25 which is
> WHAT IS YOUR MAIN REASON FOR REMAINING IN AUSTRALIA?
> What should be the answer?
> I am onshore and applying on behalf of my studies i completed in australia.
> Any help guyz



Don't worry about it too much, just put your real intentions 
You can write things like To work in Australia or something along the lines.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alpesh365

running_whipstitch said:


> Happy new year everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Just have few questions for form 80 and 1221..
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Do I need to provide evidence that I was able to support myself financially during the time I was unemployed?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Do I need to provide proof of address for everything I declared on places I resided outside australia?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for your patience




1. I don't think you need to. Anyway I suggest you just wait for your CO and provide whatever has been asked for, if at all

2. No, again wait for CO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarvyInWoods

Hi All,

I applied visa subclass 189- under 261312- software developer.

My CO asked for form 1193, Since I was not able to find any option in the immiaccount to upload this document, I tried to call on he helpline number given in the email- they told me if you do not get the option of the documents type where I can upload the document, then just send it in the emailid provided in the document sent by CO. I reverted to the emailid provided in the email posted to me. Now I have a doubt that my application might be getting delayed because They might be searching for this document in my uploads in my immiaccount.

Can someone please help in getting the option where I can upload this 1193 form.


----------



## alpesh365

HarvyInWoods said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied visa subclass 189- under 261312- software developer.
> 
> My CO asked for form 1193, Since I was not able to find any option in the immiaccount to upload this document, I tried to call on he helpline number given in the email- they told me if you do not get the option of the documents type where I can upload the document, then just send it in the emailid provided in the document sent by CO. I reverted to the emailid provided in the email posted to me. Now I have a doubt that my application might be getting delayed because They might be searching for this document in my uploads in my immiaccount.
> 
> Can someone please help in getting the option where I can upload this 1193 form.




There are a bunch of options where it has a list of documents you can put in, if you don't find 1193 just choose 'other' or something similar and upload your document and name it dorm 1193. You should be fine and your email would also reach the CO I am sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkothap

Hello everyone,

Could you please clarify me on form 929.
I have lodged my visa on 20 dec 2016 with new passport. I need to mention about my expired passport.
1. Passport prev provided to department. Whether this one is my new passport ?
2. New passport details. This one is my new pasport i guess. Please correct me if wrong.
3. Other passports held. This one i can mention about my old passport.

Please correct me if wrong.


----------



## Roni2

alpesh365 said:


> Roni2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi fellows
> I am filling up form 80 stuck on a question 25 which is
> WHAT IS YOUR MAIN REASON FOR REMAINING IN AUSTRALIA?
> What should be the answer?
> I am onshore and applying on behalf of my studies i completed in australia.
> Any help guyz
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about it too much, just put your real intentions
> You can write things like To work in Australia or something along the lines.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Cool 
A lil issue while putting the dates in form 80 like Months with Years in different question it comes up automatically for example "JAN-1990" whereas i am trying to put
"01-1990" 
Does it matter if i leave put JANUARY AS JAN or AUGUST AS AUG?


----------



## HarvyInWoods

alpesh365 said:


> There are a bunch of options where it has a list of documents you can put in, if you don't find 1193 just choose 'other' or something similar and upload your document and name it dorm 1193. You should be fine and your email would also reach the CO I am sure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your revert buddy...

But I could not find any option saying "Other" or "Miscellaneous".. or anything which is a generalized form....

If some has uploaded the form... please let me know the option... or just the email is fine.


----------



## aussiedream87

HarvyInWoods said:


> Thanks for your revert buddy...
> 
> But I could not find any option saying "Other" or "Miscellaneous".. or anything which is a generalized form....
> 
> If some has uploaded the form... please let me know the option... or just the email is fine.


There is no field in EOI where you update passport number.


----------



## vikaschandra

jkothap said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Could you please clarify me on form 929.
> I have lodged my visa on 20 dec 2016 with new passport. I need to mention about my expired passport.
> 1. Passport prev provided to department. Whether this one is my new passport ?
> 2. New passport details. This one is my new pasport i guess. Please correct me if wrong.
> 3. Other passports held. This one i can mention about my old passport.
> 
> Please correct me if wrong.


Did you recently get the new passport?

1. Provide the details of the passport that was submitted to DIBP 
2. Yes the new passport details to be provided 
3. Provide the details of the old passport


----------



## kanavsharma

any grants recently?

waiting since Mar 2016.
Adding more documents now (recent payslips) will do any favor?


----------



## jkothap

vikaschandra said:


> Did you recently get the new passport?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Provide the details of the passport that was submitted to DIBP
> 
> 2. Yes the new passport details to be provided
> 
> 3. Provide the details of the old passport




Thank you Vikas. Yes, I have got my passport recently (sep2016). I lodged my visa with new passport on 20 dec 2016. 
All my ACS and PTE scores are with old passport. 
Points 1 & 2 with new passport and 3 with old passport should suffice right..


----------



## Maverick_VJ

jkothap said:


> Thank you Vikas. Yes, I have got my passport recently (sep2016). I lodged my visa with new passport on 20 dec 2016.
> All my ACS and PTE scores are with old passport.
> Points 1 & 2 with new passport and 3 with old passport should suffice right..


Yes ! @jkothap that should suffice. There is provision to capture the old passport details so you can fill up the same. 

My ACS was done with old passport and then I got my name changed (Woes of long names) in the new passport with which I got the PTE and also EOI and then Visa lodgement. I have some visas that are valid and hence all my previous passports are tagged together with the new ones. It should not be a problem.


----------



## andreyx108b

vasanth240 said:


> Dear friends I have lodged visa today, medicals on 3rd Jan, hope GOD allows me to get my grant for my family soon.




Good luck!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

amitk21 said:


> responses inline..


@amitk21: Regarding the below:
_3.) Which is better mode of payment - Multi Currency Travel Card / Credit Card /Debit Card.
debit/credit card payment attracts 1% transaction charge as well apart from 3.5% currency conversion fee on AUD-INR conversion rate that day so travel card is better._

Just to clarify, two queries here:
1. Does this mean the 1% transaction charge is only for debit/credit card payment and not for payment done through travel card?
2. This 1% transaction charge would be on the total amount in INR? For example, if the total cost comes to 5000 AUD and the conversion rate suppose is 50, so the total amount in INR comes to 250,000 INR, then the transaction charge of 1% would mean 2500 INR - is this understanding correct?

Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## sounddonor

Guys which visa type get processed faster 189 or 190?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

misecmisc said:


> @amitk21: Regarding the below:
> _3.) Which is better mode of payment - Multi Currency Travel Card / Credit Card /Debit Card.
> debit/credit card payment attracts 1% transaction charge as well apart from 3.5% currency conversion fee on AUD-INR conversion rate that day so travel card is better._
> 
> Just to clarify, two queries here:
> 1. Does this mean the 1% transaction charge is only for debit/credit card payment and not for payment done through travel card?
> 2. This 1% transaction charge would be on the total amount in INR? For example, if the total cost comes to 5000 AUD and the conversion rate suppose is 50, so the total amount in INR comes to 250,000 INR, then the transaction charge of 1% would mean 2500 INR - is this understanding correct?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks.


Over all pls suggest which mode of payment is better and easier???


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## suhaz4

HarvyInWoods said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied visa subclass 189- under 261312- software developer.
> 
> My CO asked for form 1193, Since I was not able to find any option in the immiaccount to upload this document, I tried to call on he helpline number given in the email- they told me if you do not get the option of the documents type where I can upload the document, then just send it in the emailid provided in the document sent by CO. I reverted to the emailid provided in the email posted to me. Now I have a doubt that my application might be getting delayed because They might be searching for this document in my uploads in my immiaccount.
> 
> Can someone please help in getting the option where I can upload this 1193 form.



Hi,

I attached it in No Documents > Others ( specify) section.
Enter FORM 1193 in the description.

Reply to the email with filled form.


----------



## Raghupal1234

Anzco 231213 Ship master
Visa lodged 15 Sept 2016
CO contact 06 Oct 2016
Replied 15 Oct 2016

Still waiting for response from DIBP. Applied through agent but they are not taking any interest. No query sent to DIBP for status update or if any docs required.

Any suggestions from members pls.


----------



## vikaschandra

sanjeewa said:


> Guys which visa type get processed faster 189 or 190?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


190 should havr faster processing time as compared to 189. Again it depends on the evidences provided. The more clean and clear the evidences, faster will be the visa decision be it 189 or 190


----------



## Manan008

97 Days completed.. Hoping to avoid my century.


----------



## amitk21

misecmisc said:


> @amitk21: Regarding the below:
> _3.) Which is better mode of payment - Multi Currency Travel Card / Credit Card /Debit Card.
> debit/credit card payment attracts 1% transaction charge as well apart from 3.5% currency conversion fee on AUD-INR conversion rate that day so travel card is better._
> 
> Just to clarify, two queries here:
> 1. Does this mean the 1% transaction charge is only for debit/credit card payment and not for payment done through travel card?
> it is for any card. only through Australia bank account net banking (known as BPAY) transaction charges are not applicable.
> 2. This 1% transaction charge would be on the total amount in INR? For example, if the total cost comes to 5000 AUD and the conversion rate suppose is 50, so the total amount in INR comes to 250,000 INR, then the transaction charge of 1% would mean 2500 INR - is this understanding correct?
> it is applied on base amount paid. like 5000 AUD payment would become 5050 AUD (approx) at the time of transaction itself and then converted to INR by your bank/credit card if required.
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks.


Hi, response inline


----------



## andreyx108b

Raghupal1234 said:


> Anzco 231213 Ship master
> Visa lodged 15 Sept 2016
> CO contact 06 Oct 2016
> Replied 15 Oct 2016
> 
> Still waiting for response from DIBP. Applied through agent but they are not taking any interest. No query sent to DIBP for status update or if any docs required.
> 
> Any suggestions from members pls.




After CO contact, you need to wait 4-12 weeks.

Grant may be due un Jan.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*The Day will come soon*



gonnabeexpat said:


> Day 94, round 2 of waiting for grants begins tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi GonnaBeexpat,

The day will come soon.
Have faith and patience...

Wish u a Great 2017 ahead....:lalala:


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hi GonnaBeexpat,
> 
> The day will come soon.
> Have faith and patience...
> 
> Wish u a Great 2017 ahead....:lalala:


Hopefully mudassar

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Salman2080

my application:
489 family sponsorship
my visa lodge 25 july 2016
09 august 2016 medical upload (except wife pregnancy because of xray)
15 august: Employment verification mail and phone both.
22 september co contact required my brother birth certificate in order to confirm relation.
And 23 september information provided immi account status update to relation approved
28 october my wife medical uploaded and baby document submitted.
09 november: Co contact ask my baby medical and polio certificate.
18 november medical uploaded
waiting for visa grant


----------



## HarvyInWoods

suhaz4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I attached it in No Documents > Others ( specify) section.
> Enter FORM 1193 in the description.
> 
> Reply to the email with filled form.



Thanks for the information Buddy..

But my situation is like... I was asked to provide the filled form on 1 Nov and I reverted on the email with the filled form as an attachment on 2nd November. Also clicked the option of "Document provided" on 2nd nov.. Since then I have been waiting .........

Now I felt like it may be possible that my application is delayed because of this that I have not uploaded it onto immiaccount..... Now as you said you have uploaded under option No Documents > Others ( specify) section. I am confused whether I should upload it right now since the application updated date right now is 2nd november 2016 and once I upload the form let's say today, the date will be changed to 3 rd Jan..... Not sure if this going to further delay the grant..... uuuhhhh Confusionsssss.....


----------



## Anujdhall

Hi All,

During document upload for visa lodge (189) , is it suggestible to upload some documents as notarized and others as colored scans ?
Or it is better to maintain uniformity across all documents ?


----------



## praveendas

dakshch said:


> Yup, did hit the info provided button and the provided info appears in the docs submitted section...,
> 
> Status is assessment in progress since last 1 year



Oh ok.

Hope the new Year brings Good news, don't worry your Grant is round the corner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUDream2017

amitk21 said:


> Hi, response inline



Hi friend.

I have one question regarding EOI re-submission. What kind of information did you correct in EOI on 12th Oct? was it related to points or just info? and what was the Date of Effect on EOI summary page after re-submission EOI on 12th Oct?


Your singnature as below:
*189 EOI submission: 19-Sep-2016 (with 65 points)
189 EOI Re-submission: 12-Oct-2016 (to correct some info)
Invitation: 09-Nov-2016*

if you have just updated normal information, you should have got invite on 12th Oct instead of 09th Nov, as cutoff for 12th Oct round was 28th Sept and you initially, submitted EOI on 19th Sept.

Please answer my question. Thanks in advance.


Thanks,
AUDream


----------



## amitk21

AUDream2017 said:


> Hi friend.
> 
> I have one question regarding EOI re-submission. What kind of information did you correct in EOI on 12th Oct? was it related to points or just info? and what was the Date of Effect on EOI summary page after re-submission EOI on 12th Oct?
> 
> 
> Your singnature as below:
> *189 EOI submission: 19-Sep-2016 (with 65 points)
> 189 EOI Re-submission: 12-Oct-2016 (to correct some info)
> Invitation: 09-Nov-2016*
> 
> if you have just updated normal information, you should have got invite on 12th Oct instead of 09th Nov, as cutoff for 12th Oct round was 28th Sept and you initially, submitted EOI on 19th Sept.
> 
> Please answer my question. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> AUDream


Hi, I interpreted ACS results wrong inadvertently so when I submitted EOI initially, I put 12.5 years of work exp. whereas ACS had found only 8.5 relevant. Realized it only after I got invitation so let my my first EOI expired. Though it didn't make any difference in terms of points but as advised by few seniors in this forum I re-submitted EOI.


----------



## vikaschandra

Anujdhall said:


> Hi All,
> 
> During document upload for visa lodge (189) , is it suggestible to upload some documents as notarized and others as colored scans ?
> Or it is better to maintain uniformity across all documents ?


Color copies are good to go with. Mix of these will also work well no issues with that.


----------



## Anujdhall

Thanks !!



vikaschandra said:


> Color copies are good to go with. Mix of these will also work well no issues with that.


----------



## AUDream2017

amitk21 said:


> Hi, I interpreted ACS results wrong inadvertently so when I submitted EOI initially, I put 12.5 years of work exp. whereas ACS had found only 8.5 relevant. Realized it only after I got invitation so let my my first EOI expired. Though it didn't make any difference in terms of points but as advised by few seniors in this forum I re-submitted EOI.


Thanks for the quick reply.
It means initially, you got invite on 12th Oct based on your initial EOI?

Actually, I have submitted my EOI on 10th Dec and I realized that in EOI, I mentioned board name instead of institution name. So on 22th Dec I changed Institution name and in terms of points there is no change in points. After re-submission Date of Effect is still 10th Dec on EOI summary page.

In my case what will be the DOE for coming invite rounds?
10th Dec or 22th Dec?


Thanks,
AUDream


----------



## jkothap

Maverick_VJ said:


> Yes ! @jkothap that should suffice. There is provision to capture the old passport details so you can fill up the same.
> 
> 
> 
> My ACS was done with old passport and then I got my name changed (Woes of long names) in the new passport with which I got the PTE and also EOI and then Visa lodgement. I have some visas that are valid and hence all my previous passports are tagged together with the new ones. It should not be a problem.




Thanks a lot Maverick_VJ


----------



## vikaschandra

AUDream2017 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> It means initially, you got invite on 12th Oct based on your initial EOI?
> 
> Actually, I have submitted my EOI on 10th Dec and I realized that in EOI, I mentioned board name instead of institution name. So on 22th Dec I changed Institution name and in terms of points there is no change in points. After re-submission Date of Effect is still 10th Dec on EOI summary page.
> 
> In my case what will be the DOE for coming invite rounds?
> 10th Dec or 22th Dec?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> AUDream


10 December would be the DOE since it was only EOI data update having no impact on points whatsover


----------



## amitk21

AUDream2017 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> It means initially, you got invite on 12th Oct based on your initial EOI?
> 
> Actually, I have submitted my EOI on 10th Dec and I realized that in EOI, I mentioned board name instead of institution name. So on 22th Dec I changed Institution name and there is no change in terms of points. After re-submission Date of Effect is 10th Dec on EOI summary page.
> 
> In my case what will be the DOE for coming invite rounds?
> 10th Dec or 22th Dec?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> AUDream


IMO, it should be 10 Dec as points are not changed but seniors in the forum can advise better.


----------



## Saraaa

Manan008 said:


> 97 Days completed.. Hoping to avoid my century.


N we completed ours, sometime during the holidays!
*sigh* 

----------
Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016 
CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested. 
Medicals Cleared: 26 Oct 2016 
Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant
Info provided: 30 Nov 2016

Assessment in progress.


----------



## Anujdhall

Hi,

has any one used forex card from centrum to make visa payment ?
heard charges are very less.
Please suggest if someone has used.

Regards,
Anuj


----------



## monti_d

Happy new year guys,

There is a small confusion regarding the change in passport details options. I have applied for passport reissue and included spouse details in that. However, while updating the details in immiaccount online account below options are populating. Please suggest what should be correct reason among those for reissue of the passport

Give details of the reason the passport details are being updated.
1. Expired
2. Cancelled
3. Damaged
4. Stolen
5. Incorrectly recorded
6. Lost


----------



## harinderjitf5

as yiu will get new passport and yiur old will be cancelled. hence 2nd option.


monti_d said:


> Happy new year guys,
> 
> There is a small confusion regarding the change in passport details options. I have applied for passport reissue and included spouse details in that. However, while updating the details in immiaccount online account below options are populating. Please suggest what should be correct reason among those for reissue of the passport
> 
> Give details of the reason the passport details are being updated.
> 1. Expired
> 2. Cancelled
> 3. Damaged
> 4. Stolen
> 5. Incorrectly recorded
> 6. Lost


----------



## monti_d

harinderjitf5 said:


> as yiu will get new passport and yiur old will be cancelled. hence 2nd option.


thanks buddy for the prompt response..


----------



## kaushaltrvd

Anujdhall said:


> Hi,
> 
> has any one used forex card from centrum to make visa payment ?
> heard charges are very less.
> Please suggest if someone has used.
> 
> Regards,
> Anuj




I have used ICICI bank Forex card for visa payment. Indeed the charges are very less compared to Credit card and other modes of payment. They only charge the conversion fee.


----------



## Anujdhall

Hi All,

I have stayed in outside India for 10 months.
While lodging Visa application , there is a question regarding previous countries of residence.
Do i need to give details there or will it be fine if if i only give these details in form 80.
Is PCC required for time period more then 9 months.
Please help.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Anujdhall said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have stayed in outside India for 10 months.
> While lodging Visa application , there is a question regarding previous countries of residence.
> Do i need to give details there or will it be fine if if i only give these details in form 80.
> Is PCC required for time period more then 9 months.
> Please help.



Anuj: Please give all details in visa application (except when you travel for holidays for <2 weeks) and form 80 

PCC wont be needed until you spend 12 months all together in that country


----------



## Saraaa

Why is our very own thread so quiet?

Hoping that the coming week brings lots ofgrant-posts here!!


----------



## dakshch

praveendas said:


> Oh ok.
> 
> Hope the new Year brings Good news, don't worry your Grant is round the corner
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Its been a really long corner. 393 days is a bit too much.

Whatever they want to decide, just decide quickly.


----------



## dakshch

My medicals and PCC expired in December 2016... will the CO ask for them to be done again whenever he looks at my file or new documents won't be required ??


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

dakshch said:


> Its been a really long corner. 393 days is a bit too much.
> 
> Whatever they want to decide, just decide quickly.


Oh dear. Are you claiming any points for employment ? Any idea what is causing this? 

What did the CO contact you for


----------



## vikaschandra

dakshch said:


> My medicals and PCC expired in December 2016... will the CO ask for them to be done again whenever he looks at my file or new documents won't be required ??


There is possibility that the CO may ask for PCC especially since it would be needed to decide the IED. But yes there is possibility that they might not ask for it as well as Lately there was a case where the applicant (adil) had a similar situation wherein his case was a year old but the CO did not ask for PCC or meds to be done again and he got enough time with his IED. 

Check this post here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/11565010-post23402.html


----------



## Saraaa

dakshch said:


> My medicals and PCC expired in December 2016... will the CO ask for them to be done again whenever he looks at my file or new documents won't be required ??


I so hope that they don't ask you for anything else and just send U the grant letter!!! ASAP!

Best wishes, once again!


----------



## kamalendra

Saraaa said:


> Why is our very own thread so quiet?
> 
> Hoping that the coming week brings lots ofgrant-posts here!!


most ppl like me may dnt have anything to share, express.,,, rather waiting silently having lots of pain inside which can't b shared n expressed anymore


----------



## dakshch

Saraaa said:


> I so hope that they don't ask you for anything else and just send U the grant letter!!! ASAP!
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes, once again!






vikaschandra said:


> There is possibility that the CO may ask for PCC especially since it would be needed to decide the IED. But yes there is possibility that they might not ask for it as well as Lately there was a case where the applicant (adil) had a similar situation wherein his case was a year old but the CO did not ask for PCC or meds to be done again and he got enough time with his IED.
> 
> 
> 
> Check this post here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/11565010-post23402.html






abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Oh dear. Are you claiming any points for employment ? Any idea what is causing this?
> 
> 
> 
> What did the CO contact you for




Yes i have claimed 5 points from one employer and submitted all proofs..


Thankyou for your best wishes


----------



## HarvyInWoods

Hi,

I applied for SC-189 for ANZSCO:-261312.

On 1st november CO-adelaide contacted for form 1193. Since there was no option in immiaccount for form 1193, and after calling the helpline provided on the form--- I reverted the email with the filled form and not uploaded anything on the upload section in immiaccount.

recently had a doubt in mind that may be my application is getting delayed because i have not uploded the form in upload section in immiaccount. After getting a suggestion from one the expatforum member thought of uploading the form 1193 in NO DOCUMENT> Other section .

last updated date for the application is 2 november, Thinking of uploading the document in the immiaccount. Please suggest if this is fine.... Will make the last updated date jan 2017.... does this effect the grant...... uuuuhhhhhh Allll Confusedddd.....


----------



## gonnabeexpat

So who are the lucky ones today?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Happy new year to all the forum members.

Day-291


----------



## kamalendra

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Happy new year to all the forum members.
> 
> Day-291


happy new yr,,, did u recv any verifications?? u, I , kanavsharma, abhisk Gupta, r only few applicants left frm march


----------



## tikki2282

Happy new year all. Any grants today?


----------



## Vikassk21

HarvyInWoods said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for SC-189 for ANZSCO:-261312.
> 
> On 1st november CO-adelaide contacted for form 1193. Since there was no option in immiaccount for form 1193, and after calling the helpline provided on the form--- I reverted the email with the filled form and not uploaded anything on the upload section in immiaccount.
> 
> recently had a doubt in mind that may be my application is getting delayed because i have not uploded the form in upload section in immiaccount. After getting a suggestion from one the expatforum member thought of uploading the form 1193 in NO DOCUMENT> Other section .
> 
> last updated date for the application is 2 november, Thinking of uploading the document in the immiaccount. Please suggest if this is fine.... Will make the last updated date jan 2017.... does this effect the grant...... uuuuhhhhhh Allll Confusedddd.....


Same with my case, CO requested for FORM 1193, I have uploaded under section : 
Contact while apart,
Evidence of
Other (specify) : 
Form1193 : Vikas_Form1193.pdf

I have been waiting since Oct 27 2016 bro and since then CO has not contacted back asking for any more info. 

CO : CYNTHIA from Adelaide.


----------



## vasanth240

Vikassk21 said:


> Same with my case, CO requested for FORM 1193, I have uploaded under section :
> Contact while apart,
> Evidence of
> Other (specify) :
> Form1193 : Vikas_Form1193.pdf
> 
> I have been waiting since Oct 27 2016 bro and since then CO has not contacted back asking for any more info.
> 
> CO : CYNTHIA from Adelaide.


What is this form 1193 and please could you let know when it is needed. Will it be required to be front loaded by everyone just to speed up the process, am thinking of upload it myself, please can someone let know if it is required or but.


----------



## Raghupal1234

Approx what percentage of total applicants are using/ active on myimmitracker.


----------



## suhaz4

Vikassk21 said:


> Same with my case, CO requested for FORM 1193, I have uploaded under section :
> Contact while apart,
> Evidence of
> Other (specify) :
> Form1193 : Vikas_Form1193.pdf
> 
> I have been waiting since Oct 27 2016 bro and since then CO has not contacted back asking for any more info.
> 
> CO : CYNTHIA from Adelaide.


Same CO contacted me for 1193


----------



## running_whipstitch

HELLO EVERYONE

Just a question..

If the original document is just black and white.. is it good to go? Or does it need to be notarised?? Thank you for your kindness


----------



## mitrafriend1987

Hi Guys,

I have received the grant on 22 Dec. 
Below is the timeline which might be helpful to someone waiting for the grant.
All the best.

PTE (L90/R90/S90/W89) : 02 Jul 2016
ANZCO Code : 261111 ICT Business Analyst
Visa lodged : 03 Aug 2016 (70 Points, No work experience points claimed)
CO contact (Brisbane Team): 19 Aug 2016 (Asking for PCC and Medical)
Responded to CO: 31 Aug 2016
Grant: 22 Dec 2016
Total Days to Grant : 141


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

running_whipstitch said:


> HELLO EVERYONE
> 
> Just a question..
> 
> If the original document is just black and white.. is it good to go? Or does it need to be notarised?? Thank you for your kindness


Black and white needs to be notarised and scanned as color copy


----------



## tk123

mitrafriend1987 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I have received the grant on 22 Dec.
> 
> Below is the timeline which might be helpful to someone waiting for the grant.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> 
> 
> PTE (L90/R90/S90/W89) : 02 Jul 2016
> 
> ANZCO Code : 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> 
> Visa lodged : 03 Aug 2016 (70 Points, No work experience points claimed)
> 
> CO contact (Brisbane Team): 19 Aug 2016 (Asking for PCC and Medical)
> 
> Responded to CO: 31 Aug 2016
> 
> Grant: 22 Dec 2016
> 
> Total Days to Grant : 141




Congrats!! 

I hope DIBP starts 2017 with a bang --- ofcourse once they have exchanged new year pleasantries and shared Christmas tales and holiday pictures 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vkv

Hello seniors,

This is regarding old and new passport. I have submitted my EOI and Visa lodgement thru new passport only. But my ACS and PTE done with my Old passport. Do you think it would impact anything or do I need to submit any extra document. 
In form 80 I have already mentioned about my old/cancelled passport.


Cheers,
ACS done : 01-Jun-16
PTE with 7 : on 7th Nov-16
EOI on 5th Dec with 70 points
Invitation: 21-Dec-16
Visa Lodged: 22-dec-16
Docs and Medical done: 30th Dec-16


----------



## Noor_Y

Hi Guys,

A quick question the processing time for visa 189 is 3 months from the time of visa lodge or from the time you have submitted all the documents the CO has requested?

Thanks,


----------



## destinedtobe

Anujdhall said:


> Hi All,
> 
> During document upload for visa lodge (189) , is it suggestible to upload some documents as notarized and others as colored scans ?
> Or it is better to maintain uniformity across all documents ?




I uploaded mixed notarized and hi-res colored scans. Should be ok.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anujdhall

Hi All,

During Visa lodge (189) ,for dependent applicant there is question regarding 'functional English for applicant' , if i mark it as as 'Yes' , then 
1. should i get a letter issued from university or college confirming that medium of graduation was 'English' ?
2. Also is this mandatory or only subjects and mark sheets/degree/transcript can be given as proof?
3. * Also if college writes will it be fine or it has to be taken from affiliated university only ?

Please help.


----------



## Anujdhall

Thanks for your response.
Checked at DIBP website also , PCC is needed if stay is more then a year.




Anujdhall said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have stayed in outside India for 10 months.
> While lodging Visa application , there is a question regarding previous countries of residence.
> Do i need to give details there or will it be fine if if i only give these details in form 80.
> Is PCC required for time period more then 9 months.
> Please help.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

two grants today as per my immitracker.
Day 95 . :brick: layball: :crutch:


----------



## yadavtinu

gonnabeexpat said:


> two grants today as per my immitracker.
> 
> Day 95 . :brick: layball: :crutch:




You should contact them if it extends from 90 days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

yadavtinu said:


> You should contact them if it extends from 90 days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I will wait till i complete a century.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## navdeepsingh

An update, Sadhu Vasvani Clinic in Delhi have hiked prices for Medicals, its 5400 each for adults and 2900 for kids

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsingh006

*My status*



kamalendra said:


> happy new yr,,, did u recv any verifications?? u, I , kanavsharma, abhisk Gupta, r only few applicants left frm march


I am in the same boat...have lodged visa on 4th June with all documents....got a CO assigned mail, but no queries from CO till now.

is there any pattern in applications taking longer - like multiple employers...like my case I have 3 job change and also claimed partner points who had 4 employers till now.


----------



## Manan008

Saraaa said:


> N we completed ours, sometime during the holidays!
> *sigh*
> 
> ----------
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.
> Medicals Cleared: 26 Oct 2016
> Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
> 2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant
> Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
> 
> Assessment in progress.


You should now pray it doesnt cross 150.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys is it ok to ask someone who is already in Australia to call and enquire about my visa status in my behalf

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys is it ok to ask someone who is already in Australia to call and enquire about my visa status in my behalf
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




you can call yourself 
+61 131 881

good luck 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137

Hello, 

How quickly 60 pointers getting 189 invitation according to the current trend?

Thanks


----------



## yadavtinu

mandy2137 said:


> Hello,
> 
> How quickly 60 pointers getting 189 invitation according to the current trend?
> 
> Thanks


I would say within a month.


----------



## mandy2137

yadavtinu said:


> I would say within a month.



Thanks buddy, 

Did you have 60 points too?


----------



## yadavtinu

mandy2137 said:


> Thanks buddy,
> 
> Did you have 60 points too?


Yes. But I have already lodged my visa application on 29th October 2016.


----------



## Krish29

mandy2137 said:


> Thanks buddy,
> 
> Did you have 60 points too?


What's ur job code?? It depends on job code..

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137

krish29 said:


> what's ur job code?? It depends on job code..
> 
> Sent from my redmi note 3 using tapatalk


261312


----------



## Anujdhall

Hi All,

During Visa lodge (189) ,for dependent applicant there is question regarding 'functional English for applicant' , if i mark it as as 'Yes' , then 
1. should i get a letter issued from university or college confirming that medium of graduation was 'English' ?
2. Also is this mandatory or only subjects and mark sheets/degree/transcript can be given as proof?
3. * Also if college writes will it be fine or it has to be taken from affiliated university only ?

Please help.


----------



## Krish29

mandy2137 said:


> 261312


As you said you have 60 points, you need to wait more time....if you can boost up 5 more points then you can expect invite in 6 weeks...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

Anujdhall said:


> Hi All,
> 
> During Visa lodge (189) ,for dependent applicant there is question regarding 'functional English for applicant' , if i mark it as as 'Yes' , then
> 1. should i get a letter issued from university or college confirming that medium of graduation was 'English' ?
> 2. Also is this mandatory or only subjects and mark sheets/degree/transcript can be given as proof?
> 3. * Also if college writes will it be fine or it has to be taken from affiliated university only ?
> 
> Please help.


You can get a letter from college stating the medium of instructions were english....that would suffice..

"Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English."

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137

Oh! It means i have to attend pte one more time.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

mitrafriend1987 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received the grant on 22 Dec.
> Below is the timeline which might be helpful to someone waiting for the grant.
> All the best.
> 
> PTE (L90/R90/S90/W89) : 02 Jul 2016
> ANZCO Code : 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> Visa lodged : 03 Aug 2016 (70 Points, No work experience points claimed)
> CO contact (Brisbane Team): 19 Aug 2016 (Asking for PCC and Medical)
> Responded to CO: 31 Aug 2016
> Grant: 22 Dec 2016
> Total Days to Grant : 141


Congratulations


----------



## Krish29

mandy2137 said:


> Oh! It means i have to attend pte one more time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


What's your points breakdown?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

3 grants reported on immitracker today.good to see dibp has started their new year with grants.hope they keep the momentum. 

EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112 
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet


----------



## mandy2137

Krish29 said:


> What's your points breakdown?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Age 30

Edu 15

English 10

Exp 5 (in February I will complete 3 years) By the way I will have 5 year exp after Acs deduction of 2 years, but I do not want show past company's exp due to insufficient docs.


----------



## Krish29

vinodn007 said:


> 3 grants reported on immitracker today.good to see dibp has started their new year with grants.hope they keep the momentum.
> 
> EOI SA-190
> Anzco-135112
> SA application-18th August 2016
> SA nomination received-13th October 2016
> Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
> Application Status-Received
> Medical done-10th Dec 2016
> No CO contact yet


Good to know that they started working today!! Hope that guys who are waiting for long time would get their golden email...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

mandy2137 said:


> Age 30
> 
> Edu 15
> 
> English 10
> 
> Exp 5 (in February I will complete 3 years) By the way I will have 5 year exp after Acs deduction of 2 years, but I do not want show past company's exp due to insufficient docs.


PTE is only the way to boost your points mate!!! 

If you can wait till July'17 probably you will get invite.... If you are lucky then there is a lil chance to get invite before that...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137

Krish29 said:


> PTE is only the way to boost your points mate!!!
> 
> If you can wait till July'17 probably you will get invite.... If you are lucky then there is a lil chance to get invite before that...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Is it go so long? I was thinking of getting early


----------



## Krish29

mandy2137 said:


> Is it go so long? I was thinking of getting early


I understand that you will get 60 points only by Feb'17....so definitely you need to wait long...at max till July...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137

Krish29 said:


> I understand that you will get 60 points only by Feb'17....so definitely you need to wait long...at max till July...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Is it possible if i just create an eoi now and then later if i get 65 points with pte and updating that and declarung exp points not relevant? Is it possible?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

mandy2137 said:


> Is it possible if i just create an eoi now and then later if i get 65 points with pte and updating that and declarung exp points not relevant? Is it possible?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


You can create EOI anytime but when there is a change in points then you DOE will change... There should be invites left out by the time when you get 65... Also keep this thing in mind...there will be atleast 1 month waiting period for 65...

Getting 10 more points in english by Feb, will also get u total 70 points...in such case you will get invite immediately...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137

Krish29 said:


> You can create EOI anytime but when there is a change in points then you DOE will change... There should be invites left out by the time when you get 65... Also keep this thing in mind...there will be atleast 1 month waiting period for 65...
> 
> Getting 10 more points in english by Feb, will also get u total 70 points...in such case you will get invite immediately...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


What you suggest, should I stay with 60 or re-appear in PTE?


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Email or Call ?*



gonnabeexpat said:


> I think I will wait till i complete a century.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi Gonnabeexpat,

How r u going to contact DIBP ?
Call or email ?

Since our applications are still in Recd Status only - dunno which centre is looking after - 
Is there any generic email id for DIBP or seperate email Ids for Adelaide / Brisbane centres.

Im also planning till mid of Jan and initiate a contact.

Cheers,
Mudassar


----------



## Krish29

mandy2137 said:


> What you suggest, should I stay with 60 or re-appear in PTE?


If you have confident to get 79+ in PTE then you can proceed otherwise pls wait till July...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hi Gonnabeexpat,
> 
> How r u going to contact DIBP ?
> Call or email ?
> 
> Since our applications are still in Recd Status only - dunno which centre is looking after -
> Is there any generic email id for DIBP or seperate email Ids for Adelaide / Brisbane centres.
> 
> Im also planning till mid of Jan and initiate a contact.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mudassar


I am planning g to call them using the number given by tikki. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137

Krish29 said:


> If you have confident to get 79+ in PTE then you can proceed otherwise pls wait till July...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I can get 79 in each I am sure...just i have to invest more hard work..

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## ramanjot kaur

is there anyone who lodged visa in march 2016 and still waiting for decision??


----------



## vatsyayan

Hey Guys, what is the recent/current trend of the number of days taken for CO allocation since application lodged date ??
Has anyone got CO allocated post 20th December!!


----------



## vinodn007

ramanjot kaur said:


> is there anyone who lodged visa in march 2016 and still waiting for decision??


You could check in immitracker.
Total 123 cases lodged in march
Lodged status-5%
Co contacted 9%
Granted 86%
So looks like approx 17 people are waiting for a decision or they haven't updated immitracker.

EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112 
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*No CO allocation mail at all*



vatsyayan said:


> Hey Guys, what is the recent/current trend of the number of days taken for CO allocation since application lodged date ??
> Has anyone got CO allocated post 20th December!!


I did not receive any CO allocation email to date.
Visa Lodged on 30Sep with all documents front loaded.
Application still in RECD status only


----------



## vinodn007

Mudassar_SM said:


> I did not receive any CO allocation email to date.
> Visa Lodged on 30Sep with all documents front loaded.
> Application still in RECD status only


This can be painful.i hope you get your grant soon. I also filed on 30th November and status received.

EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112 
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Mudassar_SM said:


> I did not receive any CO allocation email to date.
> Visa Lodged on 30Sep with all documents front loaded.
> Application still in RECD status only


Don't worry mudassar. You got company , i have been waiting from Oct 1

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

gonnabeexpat said:


> Don't worry mudassar. You got company , i have been waiting from Oct 1
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


27th september


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> 27th september


Now we have a crowd  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## yadavtinu

gonnabeexpat said:


> Now we have a crowd
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


29th oct


----------



## Manan008

yadavtinu said:


> 29th oct


Your are still under the 90 day limit..


----------



## tikki2282

gonnabeexpat said:


> Now we have a crowd
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Me too guys. Don't forget me.


----------



## ramanjot kaur

thank you so much


----------



## Pradeep1998

Waiting from 11th June 2016. No updates at all. Blind Now.


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*How to call*



gonnabeexpat said:


> I am planning g to call them using the number given by tikki.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi,

+61 131 881 - how do we call this number.
Simple as IDD or call thru skype.

Any more suggestions ??

What is the email Id that I can buzz them reg my app status ?


----------



## ssood143

So today on first working day in Aus, I got my grant.. Thanks a lot, all of you expatforum mates for clarifying all my queries and giving me hope Updated teh timeline in signature.
All the best to all the ones who are in wait for grant..


----------



## australiacalling

Hi Experts,

I got the invite on 21st Dec, and I am planning to lodge my visa in Feb. 

While trying for PCC, the passport authorities told me to get a new passport with spouse name endorsed. So I have applied for the same.

I will lodge the visa with new passport. But my ACS and PTE are with previous passport only. Do I need to provide any extra forms with my visa for my previous passport? Though I would add the details in form 80.

Thanks.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ssood143 said:


> So today on first working day in Aus, I got my grant.. Thanks a lot, all of you expatforum mates for clarifying all my queries and giving me hope Updated teh timeline in signature.
> All the best to all the ones who are in wait for grant..


Congratulations dude. Please share your timeline and job code

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Jus curious*

Hi Folks,

Jus feeling curious to ask :

Are there more ppl waiting for grants applied in September/October ? 
Any particular trend with 70 pointers getting delayed ?

It seems 65 pointers get grant soon...

Also, Seems the delay is quite obvious for the applications made in sep or oct 2016?

I remember September 2016 had 3 Invitation rounds...

Any more thoughts ?


----------



## andreyx108b

Anujdhall said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have stayed in outside India for 10 months.
> While lodging Visa application , there is a question regarding previous countries of residence.
> Do i need to give details there or will it be fine if if i only give these details in form 80.
> Is PCC required for time period more then 9 months.
> Please help.




A place where you reside for more than 180 days. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Saraaa said:


> Why is our very own thread so quiet?
> 
> Hoping that the coming week brings lots ofgrant-posts here!!




Really hope too.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sharifffarid

Submitted on 25th Nov 2016. Fingers crossed


----------



## alpesh365

gonnabeexpat said:


> Don't worry mudassar. You got company , i have been waiting from Oct 1
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Applied 25 dec with 75 points, hope to get CO allocated soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yadavtinu

alpesh365 said:


> Applied 25 dec with 75 points, hope to get CO allocated soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


with 75 point of course you will get it soon


----------



## Anujdhall

Hi ,

One of members told that PCC would be required if stay is more then a year.
also i checked on DIBP website (Character and police certificate requirements)
snippet from there shows below :

"When is a police certificate required?
If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country."

Can you please help as it seems that views are contradicting on this .





andreyx108b said:


> A place where you reside for more than 180 days.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Saraaa

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Jus feeling curious to ask :
> 
> Are there more ppl waiting for grants applied in September/October ?
> Any particular trend with 70 pointers getting delayed ?
> 
> It seems 65 pointers get grant soon...
> 
> Also, Seems the delay is quite obvious for the applications made in sep or oct 2016?
> 
> I remember September 2016 had 3 Invitation rounds...
> 
> Any more thoughts ?



Count me IN the crowd too!

Lodged: Sep 22nd!
:brick:


----------



## andreyx108b

Anujdhall said:


> Hi ,
> 
> 
> 
> One of members told that PCC would be required if stay is more then a year.
> 
> also i checked on DIBP website (Character and police certificate requirements)
> 
> snippet from there shows below :
> 
> 
> 
> "When is a police certificate required?
> 
> If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country."
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please help as it seems that views are contradicting on this .




Thats correct!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

Anujdhall said:


> Hi ,
> 
> One of members told that PCC would be required if stay is more then a year.
> also i checked on DIBP website (Character and police certificate requirements)
> snippet from there shows below :
> 
> "When is a police certificate required?
> If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country."
> 
> Can you please help as it seems that views are contradicting on this .


Whatever DIBP website says, that is final.


----------



## Saraaa

Manan008 said:


> You should now pray it doesnt cross 150.


----------



## Priyav

I am also waiting since lodging from Sep-9 . Still in 'Received' status.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> You should now pray it doesnt cross 150.


If i cross 150 days , i will just assume that my application got rejected and move on with my life.   

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Email Id of GSM Processing centre*

Hi Folks,

What is the email Id of the GSM processing centre ?

What shud be the Subject line while writing to them.

My app is RECD status since sep30 with all docs upfront. No CO Contact yet.

its been just above 3 months...now

What to write to them ?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> What is the email Id of the GSM processing centre ?
> 
> What shud be the Subject line while writing to them.
> 
> My app is RECD status since sep30 with all docs upfront. No CO Contact yet.
> 
> its been just above 3 months...now
> 
> What to write to them ?


I have the same query as well. Mudassar i have sent you a pm regarding what to write .

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> What is the email Id of the GSM processing centre ?
> 
> 
> 
> What shud be the Subject line while writing to them.
> 
> 
> 
> My app is RECD status since sep30 with all docs upfront. No CO Contact yet.
> 
> 
> 
> its been just above 3 months...now
> 
> 
> 
> What to write to them ?




Even if you write to them, you will reciece an automated response saying that they don't respond to queries for status update and in any case all communications are only seen when they review your file next. Not sure if others have a different experience. 

I called them a couple of times, they are pretty quick in answering the call --- bith my calls lasted less than 5 minutes incl waiting / holding time. However, the response is generic, they just explain the different stages of application process  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selvaatec

hi all, 
wish you all a very happy new year with lots of positivity !

I read it somewhre in the forum that DIBP aim to review the application within 6 weeks of requesting additional information. is that 6 weeks from CO contact or documents provided date? Or this is just another raw statement?

Job code - ICT Business Analyst, 261111
Points - 70 (English-20,Age-30, Educational Qualification-15,partner-5 )
189 Visa invitation- 26 Oct 2016
Visa Lodgement-05-Nov-2016
Co Contact - 15-Nov 2016 (Asked for Indian PCC, Additional proof for relationship),Adelaide
Documents Submitted - 18 Nov 2016
Status-Assessment in Progress
Grant- ******


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tk123 said:


> Even if you write to them, you will reciece an automated response saying that they don't respond to queries for status update and in any case all communications are only seen when they review your file next. Not sure if others have a different experience.
> 
> I called them a couple of times, they are pretty quick in answering the call --- bith my calls lasted less than 5 minutes incl waiting / holding time. However, the response is generic, they just explain the different stages of application process
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


      

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81

gonnabeexpat said:


> If i cross 150 days , i will just assume that my application got rejected and move on with my life.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Easier said than done buddy. I have been waiting for 225 days and it's difficult to spend each day.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

jitin81 said:


> Easier said than done buddy. I have been waiting for 225 days and it's difficult to spend each day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


                            

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gullu_butt

What is their new number for contact ?? I think they have discontinued their last number


----------



## Chunkz

gonnabeexpat said:


> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Guys, I know it is difficult to wait, even I have been waiting since September 9, 2016. I'd suggest to keep yourselves busy and not to worry about it. It'll come ultimately for all of us, just be positive. Good luck everyone and a very happy new year! May the force be with you. 

Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk


----------



## enygma

Guys any idea if we need to include all the employment in the Visa application, including the ones which ACS had deducted (I had marked those as Not Related in EoI)? 

The reason being, I have worked with 6 companies so far and I am afraid including details from all employment/experience episodes from prior to skill met date may unnecessary add to the delay.


----------



## aussiedream87

enygma said:


> Guys any idea if we need to include all the employment in the Visa application, including the ones which ACS had deducted (I had marked those as Not Related in EoI)?
> 
> The reason being, I have worked with 6 companies so far and I am afraid including details from all employment/experience episodes from prior to skill met date may unnecessary add to the delay.


You have to provide all the years that are validated by ACS as far I know.


----------



## tk123

Gullu_butt said:


> What is their new number for contact ?? I think they have discontinued their last number




I have called them at the following number 

+61 131 881

good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

enygma said:


> Guys any idea if we need to include all the employment in the Visa application, including the ones which ACS had deducted (I had marked those as Not Related in EoI)?
> 
> The reason being, I have worked with 6 companies so far and I am afraid including details from all employment/experience episodes from prior to skill met date may unnecessary add to the delay.


you shouldnt hide details related to your employment, however provide reference letters, salary slips etc only for the relevant experience claimed by you.

for others just provide basic documents like joining letter, relieving letter etc

this wont delay your case, instead it will make it seem more genuine


----------



## karanvij

Hi friends,

I got an invite to launch visa 189 for 261313 on 21 dec 16 on 65 pts.
Had a quick question on my employment history mentioned in the EOI.
Out of 9 yrs I got 7 yrs experience approved by ACS. So just mentioned that in my EOI.. there was no mention of starting 2 yrs in EOI
Now in visa application, I can edit to add those 2 yrs marked as irrelevant.
This will not alter my 65 points.

Shall I do the changes in visa application to add those 2 yrs experience(marked as irrelevant), or will adding anything at this stage be a concern with the CO ?
Please suggest


----------



## sultan_azam

karanvij said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got an invite to launch visa 189 for 261313 on 21 dec 16 on 65 pts.
> Had a quick question on my employment history mentioned in the EOI.
> Out of 9 yrs I got 7 yrs experience approved by ACS. So just mentioned that in my EOI.. there was no mention of starting 2 yrs in EOI
> Now in visa application, I can edit to add those 2 yrs marked as irrelevant.
> This will not alter my 65 points.
> 
> Shall I do the changes in visa application to add those 2 yrs experience(marked as irrelevant), or will adding anything at this stage be a concern with the CO ?
> Please suggest


mention those 2 years and mark them as not relevant or it may ask "are you claiming points for this experience" say NO


----------



## Sydneyboy

Hey Guys !!! I dont really spend much of my time here on the forum but whenever I come here I find people desperately waiting for their Visa, its a good but some times I have seen people getting frustrated.

Hey, I hope everyone has life still where ever they are living right now. Enjoy the moment you have right now and start making plans save some money research on the local job market in Australia, research on the renting home, flats etc, research on where you gonna stay. Get the detail of the grocery, schools etc. A lot of planning is required my friends because you are going to immigration, its a big job, be prepared in the mean time your visa is under processing.Do some positive work.

Last but not the least, you have to work on how long you can stay without the job, how much saving do you have for longer stay until you get the job. My only point is, plan your immigration and have fun.

If you have given all the details correctly, you will sure get your visa sooner or later but you will as long as your claims are correct.

Its only my idea, i dont mean to hurt anyone. If someone feels offensive, I am sorry in advance.

Guys stay calm and good luck.


----------



## selvaatec

Hey guys, I am very happy to share with you all that I got my grant letter today. Thank you very much for all your support .I wish and pray for everyone who are waiting for grant, to get the golden email soon.

Job code - ICT Business Analyst, 261111
Points - 70 (English-20,Age-30, Educational Qualification-15,partner-5 )
189 Visa invitation- 26 Oct 2016
Visa Lodgement-05-Nov-2016
Co Contact - 15-Nov 2016 (Asked for Indian PCC, Additional proof for relationship),Adelaide
Documents Submitted - 18 Nov 2016
Grant- 04Jan 2017
IED- 24 Oct 2017.


----------



## Abercrombie

Hi everyone,

I am really happy to share that I got the golden email today morning.

It's actuly a direct grant that came within one month of lodging the application.

Thanks to expatforum and a friend of mine ( also a member of this community) who guided me at each and every step and made it possible.

All the best to everyone who are waiting on their outcome.


----------



## tk123

Abercrombie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am really happy to share that I got the golden email today morning.
> 
> It's actuly a direct grant that came within one month of lodging the application.
> 
> Thanks to expatforum and a friend of mine ( also a member of this community) who guided me at each and every step and made it possible.
> 
> All the best to everyone who are waiting on their outcome.




Congrats buddy 

good start to the day. Hope there are many more grants coming today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tapanagkumar

Job Code - 261313 - Software Engineer
AGE - 33 
EOI 190 - 60 + 5 | 31st October 2016
EOI 189 - 60 | 31st October 2016
EOI 189 - 65 | 11th December 2016 (Auto Updated, Gained via 8 years of experience)
Awaiting 189 Invitation

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amritbains206

Hi everyone, i just wanted to say i got a CO contact yesterday. Judith from brisbane. She asked for spouse's form 80 again stating it to be incomplete and proof of functional emglish. I am confused as i have filled the form and cant find anything missing.
Also, i had uploaded letter from spouse college stating medium of instruction as english. 
Is it common? Also, does it mean that other docs have been checked and found to be valid?


Anzsco: 261311
Eoi submit: 15 aug 2016
Invitation: 1 sept 2016
Submitted: 11 oct(with all docs)
Status: recieved


----------



## alpesh365

Amritbains206 said:


> Hi everyone, i just wanted to say i got a CO contact yesterday. Judith from brisbane. She asked for spouse's form 80 again stating it to be incomplete and proof of functional emglish. I am confused as i have filled the form and cant find anything missing.
> Also, i had uploaded letter from spouse college stating medium of instruction as english.
> Is it common? Also, does it mean that other docs have been checked and found to be valid?
> 
> 
> Anzsco: 261311
> Eoi submit: 15 aug 2016
> Invitation: 1 sept 2016
> Submitted: 11 oct(with all docs)
> Status: recieved




Double check the form and upload again. 

English proof should be fine. 

CO may or may not ask for additional information, but mostly they would have checked other documents and found satisfactory 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Congratulations to everyone who got grant

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Day 96 😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mekabubu

gonnabeexpat said:


> Day 96 😢
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


i hope you dont mind what im going to say, but your constant updating of how many days has passed is muddling up the thread, it gives us no knowledge of the subject matter and it serves no real purpose to 99% of the people on this thread. it would be better off if you post something more informative, something we can all learn from.

Thanks


----------



## gonnabeexpat

mekabubu said:


> i hope you dont mind what im going to say, but your constant updating of how many days has passed is muddling up the thread, it gives us no knowledge of the subject matter and it serves no real purpose to 99% of the people on this thread. it would be better off if you post something more informative, something we can all learn from.
> 
> Thanks


Iam sorry that you feel this way. In another 60 days i will be out of this forum whether i get a decision not. In the meantime I do try to contribute as much as I can.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

gonnabeexpat said:


> Iam sorry that you feel this way. In another 60 days i will be out of this forum whether i get a decision not. In the meantime I do try to contribute as much as I can.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




you will soon get the grant.

good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tk123 said:


> you will soon get the grant.
> 
> good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You too tikki  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmudassir

Hi everyone, Just wanted to know - I am planning to change employer, do I need to inform my new employment situation to DIBP ? 
Thanks


----------



## gonnabeexpat

mmudassir said:


> Hi everyone, Just wanted to know - I am planning to change employer, do I need to inform my new employment situation to DIBP ?
> Thanks


That would complicate things. You need to inform dibp obviously and you may need to go for a reassessment from acs.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick19

gonnabeexpat said:


> That would complicate things. You need to inform dibp obviously and you may need to go for a reassessment from acs.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Why reassessment?? He's obviously not going to claim the new employment experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunkz

Sydneyboy said:


> Hey Guys !!! I dont really spend much of my time here on the forum but whenever I come here I find people desperately waiting for their Visa, its a good but some times I have seen people getting frustrated.
> 
> Hey, I hope everyone has life still where ever they are living right now. Enjoy the moment you have right now and start making plans save some money research on the local job market in Australia, research on the renting home, flats etc, research on where you gonna stay. Get the detail of the grocery, schools etc. A lot of planning is required my friends because you are going to immigration, its a big job, be prepared in the mean time your visa is under processing.Do some positive work.
> 
> Last but not the least, you have to work on how long you can stay without the job, how much saving do you have for longer stay until you get the job. My only point is, plan your immigration and have fun.
> 
> If you have given all the details correctly, you will sure get your visa sooner or later but you will as long as your claims are correct.
> 
> Its only my idea, i dont mean to hurt anyone. If someone feels offensive, I am sorry in advance.
> 
> Guys stay calm and good luck.


Totally agree! 

Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk


----------



## mekabubu

gonnabeexpat said:


> Iam sorry that you feel this way. In another 60 days i will be out of this forum whether i get a decision not. In the meantime I do try to contribute as much as I can.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


i have been waiting for a grant for more than twice as long as you, and there are people who have been waiting for more than 300 days; so you can imagine what would happen if everyone posted daily about how many days have passed. it just serves no real purpose, and it also makes everyone edgy  :tongue:

glad you didnt mind.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

mekabubu said:


> i have been waiting for a grant for more than twice as long as you, and there are people who have been waiting for more than 300 days; so you can imagine what would happen if everyone posted daily about how many days have passed. it just serves no real purpose, and it also makes everyone edgy  :tongue:
> 
> glad you didnt mind.


Whats your job code dude ? What did dibp say? I completely agree. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mekabubu

gonnabeexpat said:


> Whats your job code dude ? What did dibp say? I completely agree.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


i have got no feedback, but was asked for my CV at one point after submitting all my docs. i am fearing the worst because my case was a little complicated i think, and that is what i feel is delaying the outcome. i have had recent job verification, one of my employers wasnt really helpful so i dont know what he has said. there were other complications as well.

my code is 263111.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

mekabubu said:


> i have got no feedback, but was asked for my CV at one point after submitting all my docs. i am fearing the worst because my case was a little complicated i think, and that is what i feel is delaying the outcome. i have had recent job verification, one of my employers wasnt really helpful so i dont know what he has said. there were other complications as well.
> 
> my code is 263111.


Wow that's really scary. Hope for the best dude. All the best  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Abercrombie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am really happy to share that I got the golden email today morning.
> 
> It's actuly a direct grant that came within one month of lodging the application.
> 
> Thanks to expatforum and a friend of mine ( also a member of this community) who guided me at each and every step and made it possible.
> 
> All the best to everyone who are waiting on their outcome.





selvaatec said:


> Hey guys, I am very happy to share with you all that I got my grant letter today. Thank you very much for all your support .I wish and pray for everyone who are waiting for grant, to get the golden email soon.
> 
> Job code - ICT Business Analyst, 261111
> Points - 70 (English-20,Age-30, Educational Qualification-15,partner-5 )
> 189 Visa invitation- 26 Oct 2016
> Visa Lodgement-05-Nov-2016
> Co Contact - 15-Nov 2016 (Asked for Indian PCC, Additional proof for relationship),Adelaide
> Documents Submitted - 18 Nov 2016
> Grant- 04Jan 2017
> IED- 24 Oct 2017.


Congratulations guys. Best wishes with your future endeavors


----------



## vikaskamboj

Query:
Around what time (IST) does one gets email for either CO contact or direct grant?

Thanks

-------------------------------------
Timeline
16-11-2016 : EOI Updated (70 points)
23-11-2016 : Invited
07-12-2016 : Visa Submitted
19-12-2016 : Last document updated in ImmiAccount
21-12-2016 : Medicals updated in ImmiAccount
No contact from them till now


----------



## drasadqamar

Sydneyboy said:


> Hey Guys !!! I dont really spend much of my time here on the forum but whenever I come here I find people desperately waiting for their Visa, its a good but some times I have seen people getting frustrated.
> 
> Hey, I hope everyone has life still where ever they are living right now. Enjoy the moment you have right now and start making plans save some money research on the local job market in Australia, research on the renting home, flats etc, research on where you gonna stay. Get the detail of the grocery, schools etc. A lot of planning is required my friends because you are going to immigration, its a big job, be prepared in the mean time your visa is under processing.Do some positive work.
> 
> Last but not the least, you have to work on how long you can stay without the job, how much saving do you have for longer stay until you get the job. My only point is, plan your immigration and have fun.
> 
> If you have given all the details correctly, you will sure get your visa sooner or later but you will as long as your claims are correct.
> 
> Its only my idea, i dont mean to hurt anyone. If someone feels offensive, I am sorry in advance.
> 
> Guys stay calm and good luck.


Hi SydneyBoy. I totally agree with you. We should spend our times in searching the prospects in Australia. Do you have any idea from where we can fetch this information about searching job; renting house; groceries and schooling?
Thanks and Best Regards
Dr. Asad


----------



## Filtashkent

Not sure whether I need post in "189 Visa Lodge/Grant Gang 2017" only, so I'll copy the same in this thread:
Guys, today on Jan 4th, 2016 we've got our grants. Thanks God. Myimmitracker has been updated. My timeline will be shared later on. Good luck everybody!


----------



## tk123

Filtashkent said:


> Not sure whether I need post in "189 Visa Lodge/Grant Gang 2017" only, so I'll copy the same in this thread:
> Guys, today on Jan 4th, 2016 we've got our grants. Thanks God. Myimmitracker has been updated. My timeline will be shared later on. Good luck everybody!




Such superb news should be shared everywhere and with everyone!! 

Good luck with settling in OZ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Filtashkent said:


> Not sure whether I need post in "189 Visa Lodge/Grant Gang 2017" only, so I'll copy the same in this thread:
> Guys, today on Jan 4th, 2016 we've got our grants. Thanks God. Myimmitracker has been updated. My timeline will be shared later on. Good luck everybody!


Congratulations dude

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

gonnabeexpat said:


> Day 96 😢
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Since july 2015 only 23 out of 377 people have to wait for more then 100 days for direct grant.
That is 6 percent. We are going to be in those 6 percent </3


----------



## praveendas

Filtashkent said:


> Not sure whether I need post in "189 Visa Lodge/Grant Gang 2017" only, so I'll copy the same in this thread:
> Guys, today on Jan 4th, 2016 we've got our grants. Thanks God. Myimmitracker has been updated. My timeline will be shared later on. Good luck everybody!


Congrats! Great news!

Can you please share your immi tracker name? Tried looking you up there in today's date found the below 2 , please confirm.

visa-tracker-sc189/cases/urrshak
visa-tracker-sc189/cases/selvakumar-pandi


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Iam depressed as it is. After seeing this iam even more depressed. Feels like i have been punched in the gut.           

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## praveendas

gonnabeexpat said:


> Iam depressed as it is. After seeing this iam even more depressed. Feels like i have been punched in the gut.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Whats your time line bro?


----------



## kanavsharma

ramanjot kaur said:


> is there anyone who lodged visa in march 2016 and still waiting for decision??


sadly, m in the list.
And i am also from Chandigarh :gossip:, dont understand what is stopping them. i have no gap in education or in experience. All working years are from one place. everything was provided on time. have written them like 6 times.
called them once myself and once by my friend who lives in Australia and got same reply of having patience. 

So many life decisions are waiting on this, still i am trying my best to utilize the time so that there is bit less struggle in finding the job atleast.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## gonnabeexpat

praveendas said:


> Whats your time line bro?


Invite sep 1
Lodged Oct 1 with all documents 
Status is recieved till now.


praveendas said:


> Whats your time line bro?



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## praveendas

gonnabeexpat said:


> Invite sep 1
> Lodged Oct 1 with all documents
> Status is recieved till now.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Direct Grant bro! Keep the hopes high 

You will get it soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amritbains206

alpesh365 said:


> Double check the form and upload again.
> 
> English proof should be fine.
> 
> CO may or may not ask for additional information, but mostly they would have checked other documents and found satisfactory
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Why is it that they dont accept university letter as functional english proof even though they have specified on their site? Is it for people to go for second intallment payment? I dont want to go for that knowing that my other docs are still under scrutiny and nothing is final.. 


Anzsco: 261311
Eoi submit: 15 aug 2016
Invitation: 1 sept 2016
Submitted: 11 oct(with all docs)
Co contact: 3 jan (asked for form 80 for spouse and functional english proof)
Status: waiting for information


----------



## Filtashkent

praveendas said:


> Congrats! Great news!
> 
> Can you please share your immi tracker name? Tried looking you up there in today's date found the below 2 , please confirm.
> 
> visa-tracker-sc189/cases/urrshak
> visa-tracker-sc189/cases/selvakumar-pandi


Urrshak is mine

In a nutshell:
EA Submit: 30.06.2016 (new one on 26.09.2016)
EA Output: 09.08.2016 (new one on 27.09.2016)
EOI Submit: 15.08.2016 (new one on 02.10.2016)
EOI Invite: 17.08.2016 (new on on 22.10.2016)
Visa lodge: 09.11.2016 (all except PCC from Russia, Meds, and Spouse's English)
CO contact: 28.11.2016
CO reply and docs submit: 23.12.2016
Visa Grant: 04.01.2017
Entry before: 25.10.2017

I had to resubmit to EA and EOI because of a silly mistake, never mind.


----------



## praveendas

Filtashkent said:


> Urrshak is mine
> 
> 
> 
> In a nutshell:
> 
> EA Submit: 30.06.2016 (new one on 26.09.2016)
> 
> EA Output: 09.08.2016 (new one on 27.09.2016)
> 
> EOI Submit: 15.08.2016 (new one on 02.10.2016)
> 
> EOI Invite: 17.08.2016 (new on on 22.10.2016)
> 
> Visa lodge: 09.11.2016 (all except PCC from Russia, Meds, and Spouse's English)
> 
> CO contact: 28.11.2016
> 
> CO reply and docs submit: 23.12.2016
> 
> Visa Grant: 04.01.2017
> 
> Entry before: 25.10.2017
> 
> 
> 
> I had to resubmit to EA and EOI because of a silly mistake, never mind.




Ah! That name 

Thanks for the information, enjoy the good news , let it sink.. let it sink.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

drasadqamar said:


> Hi SydneyBoy. I totally agree with you. We should spend our times in searching the prospects in Australia. Do you have any idea from where we can fetch this information about searching job; renting house; groceries and schooling?
> 
> Thanks and Best Regards
> 
> Dr. Asad




Best way is go on to seek... and apply 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Priya0106

*Query - Updating EOI*

Hi All,

Can we edit existing EOI with different ANZSCO code assessed? I have submitted EOI for systems analyst in Dec 2016. Now i have a new assessment for software engineer. Please advise. Also note that in any case, my points do not change which is 65 currently. TIA!


----------



## andreyx108b

Priya0106 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Can we edit existing EOI with different ANZSCO code assessed? I have submitted EOI for systems analyst in Dec 2016. Now i have a new assessment for software engineer. Please advise. Also note that in any case, my points do not change which is 65 currently. TIA!




You can, but why would not you create a separate EOI?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## yadavtinu

Do we have to check IMMI account all the time for grant message or it will be delivered in our personal mailbox which I had provided them?


----------



## andreyx108b

yadavtinu said:


> Do we have to check IMMI account all the time for grant message or it will be delivered in our personal mailbox which I had provided them?




Mailbox too. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## australiacalling

Hi Experts,

I got the invite on 21st Dec, and I am planning to lodge my visa in Feb. 

While trying for PCC, the passport authorities told me to get a new passport with spouse name endorsed. So I have applied for the same.

I will lodge the visa with new passport. But my ACS and PTE are with previous passport only. Do I need to provide any extra forms with my visa for my previous passport? Though I would add the details in form 80.


----------



## andreyx108b

australiacalling said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> I got the invite on 21st Dec, and I am planning to lodge my visa in Feb.
> 
> 
> 
> While trying for PCC, the passport authorities told me to get a new passport with spouse name endorsed. So I have applied for the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I will lodge the visa with new passport. But my ACS and PTE are with previous passport only. Do I need to provide any extra forms with my visa for my previous passport? Though I would add the details in form 80.




Photocopy of old pass will do fine.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Priya0106

andreyx108b said:


> You can, but why would not you create a separate EOI?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Hi Audrey,

Thanks for the reply. If i submit a different EOI, visa date of effect will change by 2 weeks i think. For the same reason, i am thinking if it is better to update existing EOI. Plz throw some light


----------



## andreyx108b

Priya0106 said:


> Hi Audrey,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. If i submit a different EOI, visa date of effect will change by 2 weeks i think. For the same reason, i am thinking if it is better to update existing EOI. Plz throw some light




Doe will change if u change anzsco.  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Priya0106

andreyx108b said:


> Doe will change if u change anzsco.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Ooops!! Thanks Andrey..... then i will submit a new EOI  No point in updating the other..


----------



## australiacalling

andreyx108b said:


> Photocopy of old pass will do fine.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## Saqibsa

(HELP)
Dear All,

I need info/help regarding below query.


I have submitted EOI and got invitation for sub class 189. In my EOI I have mentioned current employment designation i.e "Manager Optimization" for entire employment period (8 years).

But during that period I've had various promotions starting from "Officer" till I became "manager". 

But in Visa application I have provide details breakup wise starting from "officer , sr. officer till Manager" with tenures for that eight years with same employee.

Do I need to provide same details breakup wise in EOI or it not will impact visa application.


----------



## australianexpat2015

praveendas said:


> Direct Grant bro! Keep the hopes high
> 
> You will get it soon!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



:tea:


----------



## australianexpat2015

praveendas said:


> Congrats! Great news!
> 
> Can you please share your immi tracker name? Tried looking you up there in today's date found the below 2 , please confirm.
> 
> visa-tracker-sc189/cases/urrshak
> visa-tracker-sc189/cases/selvakumar-pandi


Hi we have been provided the same case officer demanding my spouse's vocational english score card by email:tea:


----------



## Filtashkent

australianexpat2015 said:


> Hi we have been provided the same case officer demanding my spouse's vocational english score card by email:tea:


Well, as far as I am concerned, CO's request for spouse's functional english proof - is a direct allusion of a soon grant. Based on overall statistics of course.

Good luck, buddy.


----------



## ahmedali85

Guys i have a question.
The intended state for migration to Australia section, can it be set to unknown when lodging the visa application or it has to be selected from the options? 

Regards,

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharifffarid

ahmedali85 said:


> Guys i have a question.
> The intended state for migration to Australia section, can it be set to unknown when lodging the visa application or it has to be selected from the options?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


For 189 subclass it would not make any difference whether you fill it or not. But if you want to keep CO informed about your intention than fill it else not essential.


----------



## sharifffarid

Saqibsa said:


> (HELP)
> Dear All,
> 
> I need info/help regarding below query.
> 
> 
> I have submitted EOI and got invitation for sub class 189. In my EOI I have mentioned current employment designation i.e "Manager Optimization" for entire employment period (8 years).
> 
> But during that period I've had various promotions starting from "Officer" till I became "manager".
> 
> But in Visa application I have provide details breakup wise starting from "officer , sr. officer till Manager" with tenures for that eight years with same employee.
> 
> Do I need to provide same details breakup wise in EOI or it not will impact visa application.


What does your employer reference letter says? Does it give a breakdown of the entire designation history? If yes, then I would recommend you to show all designations during visa application. If your reference letter simply shows your current designation throughout the 8 years then I dont think you need to show the history in same company.


----------



## denizu

Hi guys,

We want to move to Sydney in this June. What is our chance based on your experience and knowledge? Can we get grant before April? And how do we know if a case officer is assigned to our application?

ANZSCO : 233112 Materials Engineer
Total Points:60
EOI Date of Effect: 30/11/2016
Invited: 07/12/2016
Lodged: 14/12/2016 - All documents except my wife's PTE result were uploaded (30/12/2016)
Medicals : 19/12/2016
CO Contact: ?
Direct Grant: ?


----------



## destinedtobe

vikaskamboj said:


> Query:
> Around what time (IST) does one gets email for either CO contact or direct grant?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -------------------------------------
> Timeline
> 16-11-2016 : EOI Updated (70 points)
> 23-11-2016 : Invited
> 07-12-2016 : Visa Submitted
> 19-12-2016 : Last document updated in ImmiAccount
> 21-12-2016 : Medicals updated in ImmiAccount
> No contact from them till now




Received direct grant letter at 5:23 am IST (7:53 am SGT)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharifffarid

denizu said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We want to move to Sydney in this June. What is our chance based on your experience and knowledge? Can we get grant before April? And how do we know if a case officer is assigned to our application?
> 
> ANZSCO : 233112 Materials Engineer
> Total Points:60
> EOI Date of Effect: 30/11/2016
> Invited: 07/12/2016
> Lodged: 14/12/2016 - All documents except my wife's PTE result were uploaded (30/12/2016)
> Medicals : 19/12/2016
> CO Contact: ?
> Direct Grant: ?


The actual processing timeline is 3 months for 189 subclass. Usually offshore applicants receive CO contact anytime between 10 days to 30-40 days. If everything is uploaded upfront then 15-30 days for direct grant. If CO requests some documents then it normally takes a month after your response to get grant.

Currently there has been an increase in number of applicants which has delayed the processing period.

All the best to you


----------



## Anujdhall

Hi All,

If someone is having specific format or normal content layout for 
"Proof for medium of language as English from College or University" for dependent , please share.

regards


----------



## alpesh365

Amritbains206 said:


> Why is it that they dont accept university letter as functional english proof even though they have specified on their site? Is it for people to go for second intallment payment? I dont want to go for that knowing that my other docs are still under scrutiny and nothing is final..
> 
> 
> Anzsco: 261311
> Eoi submit: 15 aug 2016
> Invitation: 1 sept 2016
> Submitted: 11 oct(with all docs)
> Co contact: 3 jan (asked for form 80 for spouse and functional english proof)
> Status: waiting for information




They should and will accept the university letter as functional English requirement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walkr

destinedtobe said:


> Received direct grant letter at 5:23 am IST (7:53 am SGT)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is great news.

Have you received any correspondence from GSM on CO allocation, before the GRANT email?

Or, was it the first one since the Visa Lodgement Acknowledgement?


----------



## ariin

congrats SELVAATEC, ABERCROMBIE & FILTASHKENT for the visa grant guys 
gud luck


----------



## Ausmegka

Hi All,

I have been a silent observer on this forum for a while now, my husband & I got our PR grant on 01/03/2016. Our timeline is as under:

ANZSCO: 263111 ICT Business Analyst
EOI submitted: 
Invitation: 3rd August 2016
Visa Lodged: 26th August 2016
1st Co contact: 21st Sept 2016 requesting PCC & Medicals
Information Provided: November 9th 2016
2nd CO Contact: 14th November, requesting for state PCC for US
Information Provided: 8th December 2016
Grant Date: 3rd January 2017
IED: 18th October 2017


----------



## Ausmegka

I meant grant on Jan 3rd 2017


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Congratulations auegka

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Ausmegka said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent observer on this forum for a while now, my husband & I got our PR grant on 01/03/2016. Our timeline is as under:
> 
> ANZSCO: 263111 ICT Business Analyst
> EOI submitted:
> Invitation: 3rd August 2016
> Visa Lodged: 26th August 2016
> 1st Co contact: 21st Sept 2016 requesting PCC & Medicals
> Information Provided: November 9th 2016
> 2nd CO Contact: 14th November, requesting for state PCC for US
> Information Provided: 8th December 2016
> Grant Date: 3rd January 2017
> IED: 18th October 2017


congratulations for the visa grant


----------



## sultan_azam

Sydneyboy said:


> Hey Guys !!! I dont really spend much of my time here on the forum but whenever I come here I find people desperately waiting for their Visa, its a good but some times I have seen people getting frustrated.
> 
> Hey, I hope everyone has life still where ever they are living right now. Enjoy the moment you have right now and start making plans save some money research on the local job market in Australia, research on the renting home, flats etc, research on where you gonna stay. Get the detail of the grocery, schools etc. A lot of planning is required my friends because you are going to immigration, its a big job, be prepared in the mean time your visa is under processing.Do some positive work.
> 
> Last but not the least, you have to work on how long you can stay without the job, how much saving do you have for longer stay until you get the job. My only point is, plan your immigration and have fun.
> 
> If you have given all the details correctly, you will sure get your visa sooner or later but you will as long as your claims are correct.
> 
> Its only my idea, i dont mean to hurt anyone. If someone feels offensive, I am sorry in advance.
> 
> Guys stay calm and good luck.


appreciate your post, point well taken


----------



## sultan_azam

selvaatec said:


> Hey guys, I am very happy to share with you all that I got my grant letter today. Thank you very much for all your support .I wish and pray for everyone who are waiting for grant, to get the golden email soon.
> 
> Job code - ICT Business Analyst, 261111
> Points - 70 (English-20,Age-30, Educational Qualification-15,partner-5 )
> 189 Visa invitation- 26 Oct 2016
> Visa Lodgement-05-Nov-2016
> Co Contact - 15-Nov 2016 (Asked for Indian PCC, Additional proof for relationship),Adelaide
> Documents Submitted - 18 Nov 2016
> Grant- 04Jan 2017
> IED- 24 Oct 2017.


Congratulations selva.. all the best for path ahead


----------



## sultan_azam

Abercrombie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am really happy to share that I got the golden email today morning.
> 
> It's actuly a direct grant that came within one month of lodging the application.
> 
> Thanks to expatforum and a friend of mine ( also a member of this community) who guided me at each and every step and made it possible.
> 
> All the best to everyone who are waiting on their outcome.


congrats mate.. good luck


----------



## sultan_azam

mmudassir said:


> Hi everyone, Just wanted to know - I am planning to change employer, do I need to inform my new employment situation to DIBP ?
> Thanks


have you filed visa application ??

if yes then provide form 1022 to DIBP


----------



## sultan_azam

drasadqamar said:


> Hi SydneyBoy. I totally agree with you. We should spend our times in searching the prospects in Australia. Do you have any idea from where we can fetch this information about searching job; renting house; groceries and schooling?
> Thanks and Best Regards
> Dr. Asad


this may give some directions, scroll to jobs

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ead-helpful-websites-your-move-australia.html


----------



## sultan_azam

gonnabeexpat said:


> Invite sep 1
> Lodged Oct 1 with all documents
> Status is recieved till now.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


you may get a direct grant.... enjoy life before grant comes and you are loaded with thoughts of moving there and other things


----------



## sultan_azam

Priya0106 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can we edit existing EOI with different ANZSCO code assessed? I have submitted EOI for systems analyst in Dec 2016. Now i have a new assessment for software engineer. Please advise. Also note that in any case, my points do not change which is 65 currently. TIA!


you can edit the existing EOI but I think editing for occupation code is a major change and it may affect the DOE


----------



## sultan_azam

australiacalling said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I got the invite on 21st Dec, and I am planning to lodge my visa in Feb.
> 
> While trying for PCC, the passport authorities told me to get a new passport with spouse name endorsed. So I have applied for the same.
> 
> I will lodge the visa with new passport. But my ACS and PTE are with previous passport only. Do I need to provide any extra forms with my visa for my previous passport? Though I would add the details in form 80.


while filing visa application and other forms it may ask somewhere regarding other passports held by you in past, there you can provide details of old passport, secondly your new PP will have the number of old PP.

everything (ACS/PTE) will be mapped accordingly


----------



## sultan_azam

denizu said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We want to move to Sydney in this June. What is our chance based on your experience and knowledge? Can we get grant before April? And how do we know if a case officer is assigned to our application?
> 
> ANZSCO : 233112 Materials Engineer
> Total Points:60
> EOI Date of Effect: 30/11/2016
> Invited: 07/12/2016
> Lodged: 14/12/2016 - All documents except my wife's PTE result were uploaded (30/12/2016)
> Medicals : 19/12/2016
> CO Contact: ?
> Direct Grant: ?


if all documents are able to prove your claims in EOI and there is no security check involved then you can be hopeful for a grant before your intended date


----------



## ssebastian0317

Ausmegka said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent observer on this forum for a while now, my husband & I got our PR grant on 01/03/2016. Our timeline is as under:
> 
> ANZSCO: 263111 ICT Business Analyst
> EOI submitted:
> Invitation: 3rd August 2016
> Visa Lodged: 26th August 2016
> 1st Co contact: 21st Sept 2016 requesting PCC & Medicals
> Information Provided: November 9th 2016
> 2nd CO Contact: 14th November, requesting for state PCC for US
> Information Provided: 8th December 2016
> Grant Date: 3rd January 2017
> IED: 18th October 2017


Congrats!!!....I tried to pm you. I am also currently in US and have lodged my 189 in November. Question do you have to give State PCCs for all the states in the last 10 years or all the states you have resided in the last the 12 months? From DIBP verbiage, what I understood is that we have to provide only only for states we have resided for more than 3 months in the last 12 months ( So maximum of 4)

From the dibp website.

US citizens and permanent residents: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI or an approved channeller and a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months for the last 12 months.
US temporary residents and visitors: 'FBI Identity History Summary' issued by the FBI and if you resided in the US for at least three months in the past year, a State Police Clearance for each State in which you have lived for at least 3 months.


----------



## mvnpkumar

Congrats!!!


----------



## destinedtobe

walkr said:


> That is great news.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you received any correspondence from GSM on CO allocation, before the GRANT email?
> 
> 
> 
> Or, was it the first one since the Visa Lodgement Acknowledgement?




I think "direct" grants mean lodging visa and receiving grant without anything in-between (?)

For me no CO correspondence/allocation/email progress notification in-between.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

tikki2282 said:


> Me too guys. Don't forget me.






yadavtinu said:


> 29th oct






Manan008 said:


> 27th september






gonnabeexpat said:


> Don't worry mudassar. You got company , i have been waiting from Oct 1
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk






Pradeep1998 said:


> Waiting from 11th June 2016. No updates at all. Blind Now.






sharifffarid said:


> Submitted on 25th Nov 2016. Fingers crossed




Waiting since 8 December......2015

395 days


----------



## farjaf

dakshch said:


> Waiting since 8 December......2015
> 
> 395 days


Have u ever complained DIBP or IGIS?


----------



## alpesh365

farjaf said:


> Have u ever complained DIBP or IGIS?




What is IGIS? What is their role and function??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

alpesh365 said:


> What is IGIS? What is their role and function??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Refer to their website for more info:
igis.gov.au


----------



## hustaa

We are at the same boat. 
I lodged on 13th Feb and submitted requested documents (form 80 and 1221) in early March. No contact since then.
Planning to complain to IGIS when ONE year is due.



dakshch said:


> Waiting since 8 December......2015
> 
> 395 days


----------



## farjaf

hustaa said:


> We are at the same boat.
> I lodged on 13th Feb and submitted requested documents (form 80 and 1221) in early March. No contact since then.
> Planning to complain to IGIS when ONE year is due.


Do u have the 'provide character assessment' link in immi account?


----------



## sid syd

Dear forum members hope you all are fine
I have got one query regarding my 189 status, that was lodged in september unfortunately my Passport was getting expired I, have to renew my passport to apply for my Indian pc finally few weeks back i got my new passport and pc through which I have uploaded in my immi account following day and got reply from my case officer that she needs certified copies of my new passport and again she asked me for my pc even after submitting it previously can anybody have any clue why she asked my Pc again although, i emailed her its been more than a month now I have got any reply from gsm adelaide. Can some one help to find out when can i expect my grant


Moved it to a more suitable thread for you.  kaju/moderator


----------



## hustaa

Yes. It disappeared in April.


farjaf said:


> Do u have the 'provide character assessment' link in immi account?


----------



## farjaf

hustaa said:


> Yes. It disappeared in April.


Mine used to show form 80 and 1221 but now it is only form 1221


----------



## hustaa

No idea about that. Character checks are not as long as security checks.


farjaf said:


> Mine used to show form 80 and 1221 but now it is only form 1221


----------



## bikram82

*that was unexpected*

Hello guys, quite unexpectedly, I opened my immiaccount today to find the Grant notification! I am still shaking  . 
Nevertheless, it was a great journey and believe me you guys made it very special, I checked this site more often than the immi account. 

I lodged my Visa on 8th december with all docs for 261313 and got grant today morning. 

Thanks again. I will still be active in this forum just to check when Sultan_Azam, Tikki, gonnabeExpat receives their VISA  

thanks again.

Bikram


----------



## gonnabeexpat

bikram82 said:


> Hello guys, quite unexpectedly, I opened my immiaccount today to find the Grant notification! I am still shaking  .
> Nevertheless, it was a great journey and believe me you guys made it very special, I checked this site more often than the immi account.
> 
> I lodged my Visa on 8th december with all docs for 261313 and got grant today morning.
> 
> Thanks again. I will still be active in this forum just to check when Sultan_Azam, Tikki, gonnabeExpat receives their VISA
> 
> thanks again.
> 
> Bikram


That was super fast. All the best.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## amanaksh

Any grant today


----------



## Manan008

dakshch said:


> Waiting since 8 December......2015
> 
> 395 days


Dude u should call them


----------



## Manan008

hustaa said:


> Yes. It disappeared in April.


I had it too.. In October. It disappeared in late november.
But i had already provided 1221 form.


----------



## farjaf

Manan008 said:


> I had it too.. In October. It disappeared in late november.
> But i had already provided 1221 form.


Someone requested for form 80? was it skilled support?


----------



## mint123

Hey guys,

I understand that this forum is for updating the status of the grant for PR. However, I really need someone who have lodged the PR to help me. 

Recently, I just lodged my visa 189. I worked in Singapore 3 years ago. I would like to apply for Singapore COC. Singapore has changed their policy since end of last year where they only accept online application for COC. In order for me to online apply it, I need to fill up the FIN number. I did keep a photo of my last working permit, however, the FIN number on the work permit is no longer valid as it was years ago. 

How should I apply for the Singapore COC without the FIN number? I tried using my passport number to apply but it shows invalid text box. My NRIC from Malaysia is too long for text box. 

Please advice. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Manan008

farjaf said:


> Someone requested for form 80? was it skilled support?


I had given both 80 and 1221. But someone requested for form 1221 again..i don't know who it was. but there was a tab under health assessment named as provide character assessment.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

3 days to go before reaching century . Application is still in received status 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

gonnabeexpat said:


> 3 days to go before reaching century . Application is still in received status
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I just did... 100 days :bolt::bolt::bolt:


----------



## kamalendra

gonnabeexpat said:


> 3 days to go before reaching century . Application is still in received status
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


14 days for crossing 3 CENTURIES

STATUS: RECEIVED


----------



## ibbz87

guys can you help please 
is there any sort of job verification done even if we do not claim any points for exp?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## praveendas

bikram82 said:


> Hello guys, quite unexpectedly, I opened my immiaccount today to find the Grant notification! I am still shaking  .
> Nevertheless, it was a great journey and believe me you guys made it very special, I checked this site more often than the immi account.
> 
> I lodged my Visa on 8th december with all docs for 261313 and got grant today morning.
> 
> Thanks again. I will still be active in this forum just to check when Sultan_Azam, Tikki, gonnabeExpat receives their VISA
> 
> thanks again.
> 
> Bikram


Congrats! 

Quick confirmation - You should have got a mail intimation too right?

One more friend from this forum got it today, he will be posting here soon


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ibbz87 said:


> guys can you help please
> is there any sort of job verification done even if we do not claim any points for exp?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Can't really say for sure. Only god knows what's going on through dibp minds . To be on the safer side, assume that they do. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## destinedtobe

mint123 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I understand that this forum is for updating the status of the grant for PR. However, I really need someone who have lodged the PR to help me.
> 
> Recently, I just lodged my visa 189. I worked in Singapore 3 years ago. I would like to apply for Singapore COC. Singapore has changed their policy since end of last year where they only accept online application for COC. In order for me to online apply it, I need to fill up the FIN number. I did keep a photo of my last working permit, however, the FIN number on the work permit is no longer valid as it was years ago.
> 
> How should I apply for the Singapore COC without the FIN number? I tried using my passport number to apply but it shows invalid text box. My NRIC from Malaysia is too long for text box.
> 
> Please advice. Thank you very much in advance.


So when you enter your FIN, it states that it is not valid?

Do note that for non-Singaporeans, you need to appeal first before you should apply for the actual PCC:

Appeal by Non-Singapore Citizens To Apply For Certificate of Clearance


----------



## ibbz87

gonnabeexpat said:


> Can't really say for sure. Only god knows what's going on through dibp minds . To be on the safer side, assume that they do.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


i have not even provided any experienfe letters for thise jobs then how are they going to proceed with verification?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

i only have issues with one of the companies that i worked for in 2010 for 9 months and now it is taken over by another company.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabharora123

Guys,
Got golden mail today. Thanks to all the folks here. You all have been my best consultants.
I wish everybody here gets their grant soon.

Thank you all again!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ibbz87 said:


> i have not even provided any experienfe letters for thise jobs then how are they going to proceed with verification?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Hmmmm, have you provided , payslips, tax documents ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

gonnabeexpat said:


> Hmmmm, have you provided , payslips, tax documents ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


i dont have any for that job anyway coz it was low paid work and well below threshold 
for others i do have.
but we have not claimed any points so ky agent said we dont need them anyway.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

saurabharora123 said:


> Guys,
> Got golden mail today. Thanks to all the folks here. You all have been my best consultants.
> I wish everybody here gets their grant soon.
> 
> Thank you all again!


congrats man.
can you please share your timeline for tapatalk users

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabharora123

ibbz87 said:


> congrats man.
> can you please share your timeline for tapatalk users
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Here it is:

ANZESCO: 261312
IELTS (20 Feb 16):- L 9, R 8.5, S 7, W 7.5
ACS:- 29 Sep 2016
EOI:- 189 (65 Points) 12 Oct 2016
ITA: 26 Oct 2016
Visa Lodge: 11 Dec 2016
Docs uploaded :- 14 Dec 2016 (all uploaded including Medical, PCC, Form 80, Form 1221)
Direct Grant: 5 Jan 2017


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ibbz87 said:


> i dont have any for that job anyway coz it was low paid work and well below threshold
> for others i do have.
> but we have not claimed any points so ky agent said we dont need them anyway.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Hmmmm, i really don't know , vikas, Andrey could you please share you thoughts on this ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikram82

praveendas said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Quick confirmation - You should have got a mail intimation too right?
> 
> One more friend from this forum got it today, he will be posting here soon



Yes there should have been an email sent to my migration agent which i haven't received yet


----------



## hari_it_ram

bikram82 said:


> Yes there should have been an email sent to my migration agent which i haven't received yet




Congrats man. For a change, you call and update them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## hari_it_ram

saurabharora123 said:


> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ANZESCO: 261312
> 
> IELTS (20 Feb 16):- L 9, R 8.5, S 7, W 7.5
> 
> ACS:- 29 Sep 2016
> 
> EOI:- 189 (65 Points) 12 Oct 2016
> 
> ITA: 26 Oct 2016
> 
> Visa Lodge: 11 Dec 2016
> 
> Docs uploaded :- 14 Dec 2016 (all uploaded including Medical, PCC, Form 80, Form 1221)
> 
> Direct Grant: 5 Jan 2017




Congrats  All the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

You can also check details in vevo

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabharora123

hari_it_ram said:


> Congrats  All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Thanks bro


----------



## gsingh006

*job verification call?*



kamalendra said:


> 14 days for crossing 3 CENTURIES
> 
> STATUS: RECEIVED


Hi Kamalendra,

By job verification call, you mean the company HR gets a call or the contact mentioned in reference letter gets a call?


----------



## saurabharora123

gsingh006 said:


> Hi Kamalendra,
> 
> By job verification call, you mean the company HR gets a call or the contact mentioned in reference letter gets a call?


Verification is up to DIBP. It can be done via email, call, or physical verification.


----------



## misecmisc

Ausmegka said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent observer on this forum for a while now, my husband & I got our PR grant on 01/03/2016. Our timeline is as under:
> 
> ANZSCO: 263111 ICT Business Analyst
> EOI submitted:
> Invitation: 3rd August 2016
> Visa Lodged: 26th August 2016
> 1st Co contact: 21st Sept 2016 requesting PCC & Medicals
> Information Provided: November 9th 2016
> 2nd CO Contact: 14th November, requesting for state PCC for US
> Information Provided: 8th December 2016
> Grant Date: 3rd January 2017
> IED: 18th October 2017


Congrats.


----------



## bikram82

saurabharora123 said:


> Thanks bro


congrats brother!


----------



## bikram82

gonnabeexpat said:


> You can also check details in vevo
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


yes i did, checked everything


----------



## saurabharora123

bikram82 said:


> congrats brother!


Thanku bro

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## mint123

destinedtobe said:


> So when you enter your FIN, it states that it is not valid?
> 
> Do note that for non-Singaporeans, you need to appeal first before you should apply for the actual PCC:
> 
> Appeal by Non-Singapore Citizens To Apply For Certificate of Clearance


Thank you so so so much. Really appreciate it. I tried again with the link you gave and somehow I manage to proceed with the application. It was invalid earlier when I tried.

Did you apply the COC when you were at oversea? How long does it takes for you to receive the COC?


----------



## praveendas

gonnabeexpat said:


> You can also check details in vevo
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Bro, VEVO for some reason is not working when I give the Visa reference number. I guess it's only once we get a Visa Grant. Is it so?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamalendra

gsingh006 said:


> Hi Kamalendra,
> 
> By job verification call, you mean the company HR gets a call or the contact mentioned in reference letter gets a call?


they called on landline number given in letter head of exp letter, n talked to front desk and then my colleague , n then after me


----------



## destinedtobe

mint123 said:


> Thank you so so so much. Really appreciate it. I tried again with the link you gave and somehow I manage to proceed with the application. It was invalid earlier when I tried.
> 
> Did you apply the COC when you were at oversea? How long does it takes for you to receive the COC?


Nope. I applied it while here. Appeal will take 5 working days to get approved. After that you will apply for the real thing. They will send you an email/sms on instructions to do next, there is also a code to enter so you really need to wait. Once payment is done, you can schedule for fingerprinting. After fingerprinting, you will get the PCC within 15-30mins. 

You're welcome.


----------



## Saqibsa

*Help required---urgent*

Dear All,

I need info/help regarding below query.


I have submitted EOI and got invitation for sub class 189. In my EOI I have mentioned current employment designation i.e "Manager Optimization" for entire employment period (8 years).

But during that period I've had various promotions starting from "Officer" till I became "manager". 

But in Visa application I have provide details breakup wise starting from "officer , sr. officer till Manager" with tenures for that eight years with same employee.

Do I need to provide same details breakup wise in EOI or it not will impact visa application.


----------



## bikram82

praveendas said:


> Bro, VEVO for some reason is not working when I give the Visa reference number. I guess it's only once we get a Visa Grant. Is it so?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, It will only comes once your VISA is granted. 

Ta
Bikram


----------



## gonnabeexpat

praveendas said:


> Bro, VEVO for some reason is not working when I give the Visa reference number. I guess it's only once we get a Visa Grant. Is it so?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes obviously

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

bikram82 said:


> Hello guys, quite unexpectedly, I opened my immiaccount today to find the Grant notification! I am still shaking  .
> Nevertheless, it was a great journey and believe me you guys made it very special, I checked this site more often than the immi account.
> 
> I lodged my Visa on 8th december with all docs for 261313 and got grant today morning.
> 
> Thanks again. I will still be active in this forum just to check when Sultan_Azam, Tikki, gonnabeExpat receives their VISA
> 
> thanks again.
> 
> Bikram


Congrats.


----------



## misecmisc

saurabharora123 said:


> Guys,
> Got golden mail today. Thanks to all the folks here. You all have been my best consultants.
> I wish everybody here gets their grant soon.
> 
> Thank you all again!


Congrats. Where did you get your medical tests done - which hospital at New Delhi? What is the charge of the medical tests at that hospital for adult and child? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## bikram82

praveendas said:


> Bro, VEVO for some reason is not working when I give the Visa reference number. I guess it's only once we get a Visa Grant. Is it so?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, It will only comes once your VISA is granted. 

Ta
Bikram


----------



## mint123

destinedtobe said:


> Nope. I applied it while here. Appeal will take 5 working days to get approved. After that you will apply for the real thing. They will send you an email/sms on instructions to do next, there is also a code to enter so you really need to wait. Once payment is done, you can schedule for fingerprinting. After fingerprinting, you will get the PCC within 15-30mins.
> 
> You're welcome.


I see. That's fast. I saw some people take months to receive it. I heard it will be faster to receive the PCC when you are in Singapore. 

Thanks again.


----------



## pushkar1985

bikram82 said:


> Hello guys, quite unexpectedly, I opened my immiaccount today to find the Grant notification! I am still shaking  .
> Nevertheless, it was a great journey and believe me you guys made it very special, I checked this site more often than the immi account.
> 
> I lodged my Visa on 8th december with all docs for 261313 and got grant today morning.
> 
> Thanks again. I will still be active in this forum just to check when Sultan_Azam, Tikki, gonnabeExpat receives their VISA
> 
> thanks again.
> 
> Bikram


Congrats brother


Sent from my V2s using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabharora123

misecmisc said:


> Congrats. Where did you get your medical tests done - which hospital at New Delhi? What is the charge of the medical tests at that hospital for adult and child? Please suggest. Thanks.



Thanks.

Got my medical done in last week of October from Sadhu Vaswani Delhi. I got it only for me and I was charged 4700. Read somewhere on the same forum that they have increased charge to 5400, but not sure.


----------



## destinedtobe

Saqibsa said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need info/help regarding below query.
> 
> 
> I have submitted EOI and got invitation for sub class 189. In my EOI I have mentioned current employment designation i.e "Manager Optimization" for entire employment period (8 years).
> 
> But during that period I've had various promotions starting from "Officer" till I became "manager".
> 
> But in Visa application I have provide details breakup wise starting from "officer , sr. officer till Manager" with tenures for that eight years with same employee.
> 
> Do I need to provide same details breakup wise in EOI or it not will impact visa application.


Answers were already provided for your question. You may want to back read from when you first posted this question.


----------



## destinedtobe

mint123 said:


> I see. That's fast. I saw some people take months to receive it. I heard it will be faster to receive the PCC when you are in Singapore.
> 
> Thanks again.


If you have friends in Singapore, you may want to authorize them to process on your behalf. Just send them fingerprint impressions, which I think is better if you get it from Malaysian police.


To quote: Certificate Of Clearance (COC)

Original hardcopy fingerprint impressions (Optional)
applicable only for applicants residing overseas who are required to mail the hardcopy fingerprints with eCOC Acknowledgement Slip
fingerprint impressions refer to fingerprints of right and left thumbs, and the 4 fingers of both the right and left hands


----------



## mint123

destinedtobe said:


> If you have friends in Singapore, you may want to authorize them to process on your behalf. Just send them fingerprint impressions, which I think is better if you get it from Malaysian police.
> 
> 
> To quote: Certificate Of Clearance (COC)
> 
> Original hardcopy fingerprint impressions (Optional)
> applicable only for applicants residing overseas who are required to mail the hardcopy fingerprints with eCOC Acknowledgement Slip
> fingerprint impressions refer to fingerprints of right and left thumbs, and the 4 fingers of both the right and left hands


I see. I think requesting friend to collect on behalf will be faster. Thanks for sharing so much info.


----------



## tikki2282

bikram82 said:


> Hello guys, quite unexpectedly, I opened my immiaccount today to find the Grant notification! I am still shaking  .
> 
> Nevertheless, it was a great journey and believe me you guys made it very special, I checked this site more often than the immi account.
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged my Visa on 8th december with all docs for 261313 and got grant today morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again. I will still be active in this forum just to check when Sultan_Azam, Tikki, gonnabeExpat receives their VISA
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> Bikram




Many congratulations bikram


----------



## thepirate

A bit silly to ask but how important is CV. I have not uploaded mine. Today when going though forum, I realised I have to upload that too but then there were couple of posts, which said it's not required.


----------



## vikaschandra

saurabharora123 said:


> Here it is:
> 
> ANZESCO: 261312
> IELTS (20 Feb 16):- L 9, R 8.5, S 7, W 7.5
> ACS:- 29 Sep 2016
> EOI:- 189 (65 Points) 12 Oct 2016
> ITA: 26 Oct 2016
> Visa Lodge: 11 Dec 2016
> Docs uploaded :- 14 Dec 2016 (all uploaded including Medical, PCC, Form 80, Form 1221)
> Direct Grant: 5 Jan 2017


Congratulations Saurabh


----------



## destinedtobe

thepirate said:


> A bit silly to ask but how important is CV. I have not uploaded mine. Today when going though forum, I realised I have to upload that too but then there were couple of posts, which said it's not required.


Yes, not required. But if you back read, some received CO contacts for CV upload. Better that you upload everything for a higher chance to get direct grant.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

*Additional Character requirements*
Each person who is 18 years or older can complete and attach the following documents. Providing this information with your application *can reduce processing times*.

Form 80 Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment (554KB PDF). Complete all parts of the form.
Form 1221 Additional personal particulars information (289KB PDF)
*A copy of your curriculum vitae (résumé).*


----------



## saurabharora123

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Saurabh


Thank you.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabharora123

thepirate said:


> A bit silly to ask but how important is CV. I have not uploaded mine. Today when going though forum, I realised I have to upload that too but then there were couple of posts, which said it's not required.


I would recommend you to add it. Don't leave any document unattached for which CO might get back to you. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## thepirate

destinedtobe said:


> Yes, not required. But if you back read, some received CO contacts for CV upload. Better that you upload everything for a higher chance to get direct grant.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
> 
> *Additional Character requirements*
> Each person who is 18 years or older can complete and attach the following documents. Providing this information with your application *can reduce processing times*.
> 
> Form 80 Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment (554KB PDF). Complete all parts of the form.
> Form 1221 Additional personal particulars information (289KB PDF)
> *A copy of your curriculum vitae (résumé).*


Thanks man. Will upload mine too.


----------



## saurabharora123

bikram82 said:


> Hello guys, quite unexpectedly, I opened my immiaccount today to find the Grant notification! I am still shaking  .
> Nevertheless, it was a great journey and believe me you guys made it very special, I checked this site more often than the immi account.
> 
> I lodged my Visa on 8th december with all docs for 261313 and got grant today morning.
> 
> Thanks again. I will still be active in this forum just to check when Sultan_Azam, Tikki, gonnabeExpat receives their VISA
> 
> thanks again.
> 
> Bikram


Congratulations brother

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## thepirate

saurabharora123 said:


> I would recommend you to add it. Don't leave any document unattached for which CO might get back to you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Thanks and congrats dude


----------



## saurabharora123

thepirate said:


> Thanks and congrats dude


Thanks mate

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## roshand79

thepirate said:


> A bit silly to ask but how important is CV. I have not uploaded mine. Today when going though forum, I realised I have to upload that too but then there were couple of posts, which said it's not required.




I was asked by CO to submit my Cv


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thepirate

roshand79 said:


> I was asked by CO to submit my Cv
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that makes it mandatory for me. Thanks for clearing the doubt.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
One question regarding visa application submission - In the visa application, which we submit after getting EOI invite, is there any section where we need to tell which all countries we visited in the last 10 years along with dates information, as when we arrived and when we left? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## yadavtinu

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> One question regarding visa application submission - In the visa application, which we submit after getting EOI invite, is there any section where we need to tell which all countries we visited in the last 10 years along with dates information, as when we arrived and when we left? Please suggest. Thanks.


Yes, there is a section.


----------



## saurabharora123

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> One question regarding visa application submission - In the visa application, which we submit after getting EOI invite, is there any section where we need to tell which all countries we visited in the last 10 years along with dates information, as when we arrived and when we left? Please suggest. Thanks.


You will need to mention all your visits greater than 1 year duration in Visa application. Senior member can confirm on this.

Besides this is you have made some small visits may be on tourist or business visa, all those you will have to mention in Form80.


----------



## kanishkster

Dear All,

As I had announced on this thread, me and my spouse received our grants on 30th November.
We are expected to make first entry to Australia before 15th November, 2017.
However my wife is pregnant and we are expecting out baby in August 2017 and hence it would be difficult for her to travel before Nov 2017.
Is there any option of extending the date of first entry?


----------



## destinedtobe

kanishkster said:


> Dear All,
> 
> As I had announced on this thread, me and my spouse received our grants on 30th November.
> We are expected to make first entry to Australia before 15th November, 2017.
> However my wife is pregnant and we are expecting out baby in August 2017 and hence it would be difficult for her to travel before Nov 2017.
> Is there any option of extending the date of first entry?


You can contact your CO I guess (?) You do not want to deliver the baby in Australia to get the citizenship?
Congratulations, you are truly blessed with the visa grant and the baby all at the same time!


----------



## suppala.sudhir

Hello all, I just submitted my visa 189 application and paid dibp fee's. What is the process to do medicals for myself and my spouse. Please advise. Thank you. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsingh006

*Do they call from Australia no. or is it outsourced*



kamalendra said:


> they called on landline number given in letter head of exp letter, n talked to front desk and then my colleague , n then after me


Sorry for asking very minor details, but would like to know if the call comes from a Australia no. or any other no? I will ask my collegaue whose no. is mentioned in experience letter to not ignore that no.....It is been 7.5 months since I lodged my visa, so really desperate to get this correct in the 1st time itself.


----------



## destinedtobe

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hello all, I just submitted my visa 189 application and paid dibp fee's. What is the process to do medicals for myself and my spouse. Please advise. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Generating HAP ID:
Go to your immiaccount -> New application -> Health -> My health declarations
Once you submit, a medical referral letter is generated with HAP ID.

Clinic/Hospitals List:India

You need to do appointment first. Call the clinic beforehand to check.


----------



## Noor_Y

Noor_Y said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A quick question the processing time for visa 189 is 3 months from the time of visa lodge or from the time you have submitted all the documents the CO has requested?
> 
> Thanks,


Can someone please reply to this post as I need to know from when the time should be considered?

Thanks,
Noor


----------



## saurabharora123

Noor_Y said:


> Can someone please reply to this post as I need to know from when the time should be considered?
> 
> Thanks,
> Noor


It is mentioned nowhere and nobody knows. And 3 months time is for 75% of the applications.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## destinedtobe

saurabharora123 said:


> It is mentioned nowhere and nobody knows. And 3 months time is for 75% of the applications.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


There is actually a mention of a processing time here:
https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/8

But not sure if they are being strictly followed and when is the "start" date of that processing time.


----------



## ibbz87

kanishkster said:


> Dear All,
> 
> As I had announced on this thread, me and my spouse received our grants on 30th November.
> We are expected to make first entry to Australia before 15th November, 2017.
> However my wife is pregnant and we are expecting out baby in August 2017 and hence it would be difficult for her to travel before Nov 2017.
> Is there any option of extending the date of first entry?


why not make the move by end of may as she can travel before 28 weeks pregnency without any issues and have child born there

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Anujdhall

Hi ,

Can appointment be booked over call at Sadhu vasvani?
Also it can only be done once Visa fees has been paid right ?

Also is there some ID which we need to generate before going for health check up.

Inputs will be really helpful.

Thanks,
Anuj



saurabharora123 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Got my medical done in last week of October from Sadhu Vaswani Delhi. I got it only for me and I was charged 4700. Read somewhere on the same forum that they have increased charge to 5400, but not sure.





saurabharora123 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Got my medical done in last week of October from Sadhu Vaswani Delhi. I got it only for me and I was charged 4700. Read somewhere on the same forum that they have increased charge to 5400, but not sure.


----------



## saurabharora123

Anujdhall said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Can appointment be booked over call at Sadhu vasvani?
> Also it can only be done once Visa fees has been paid right ?
> 
> Also is there some ID which we need to generate before going for health check up.
> 
> Inputs will be really helpful.
> 
> Thanks,
> Anuj


Yep, you'll book appointment over call. You need to generate hap id beforehand. I myself got my medicals done before applying visa and before paying any fees.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

saurabharora123 said:


> You will need to mention all your visits greater than 1 year duration in Visa application. Senior member can confirm on this.
> 
> Besides this is you have made some small visits may be on tourist or business visa, all those you will have to mention in Form80.


For my onsite projects, I have visited nearly 3 countries with durations 5 months, 2 months and 2 months and I have visited 1 country with total duration of around 3 months but it was in total of 3 trips each of 1 month duration.

So 2 questions here:
1. Where would I need to mention the above details?
2. Can I be asked for PCC for any of the above 4 countries? Honestly speaking all these onsite trips were made nearly 5 years ago and that too in previous companies, so if I will be asked for PCC from any country - I will be screwed up, as I do not remember the email-id of any of the colleagues or project managers and also since these trips were made in previous companies, so now I don't have any method to get their details and then getting PCC from any of these countries would be a lot of work since the only information I have will be the dates on which I travelled to these countries and that too this information I have only because of my passport having the entries for these countries. So can I be asked for PCC from any of these 4 countries, whose duration I specified above? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## Anujdhall

thanks.
I was under impression that HAP ID and medicals can only be done once visa fee is paid.
Thanks for clarifying that one can go for health check up before paying Visa fee.



saurabharora123 said:


> Yep, you'll book appointment over call. You need to generate hap id beforehand. I myself got my medicals done before applying visa and before paying any fees.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabharora123

misecmisc said:


> For my onsite projects, I have visited nearly 3 countries with durations 5 months, 2 months and 2 months and I have visited 1 country with total duration of around 3 months but it was in total of 3 trips each of 1 month duration.
> 
> So 2 questions here:
> 1. Where would I need to mention the above details?
> 2. Can I be asked for PCC for any of the above 4 countries? Honestly speaking all these onsite trips were made nearly 5 years ago and that too in previous companies, so if I will be asked for PCC from any country - I will be screwed up, as I do not remember the email-id of any of the colleagues or project managers and also since these trips were made in previous companies, so now I don't have any method to get their details and then getting PCC from any of these countries would be a lot of work since the only information I have will be the dates on which I travelled to these countries and that too this information I have only because of my passport having the entries for these countries. So can I be asked for PCC from any of these 4 countries, whose duration I specified above? Please suggest. Thanks.


I think in this case you'l be mentioning all your details in Form 80 only.

Check Character and police certificate requirements for section "When is a police certificate required?". It says:
If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country.

You can reach above given link from https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist --> Health & Character


----------



## kamalendra

gsingh006 said:


> Sorry for asking very minor details, but would like to know if the call comes from a Australia no. or any other no? I will ask my collegaue whose no. is mentioned in experience letter to not ignore that no.....It is been 7.5 months since I lodged my visa, so really desperate to get this correct in the 1st time itself.


dnt worry.,, I think everyone use to have these queries until they got answer.,, call comes from Australian High Comission of the respective countries (or neighboring countries),,, in my case n most have recd call from +911141399900


----------



## Anujdhall

Hi All,

Is there any particular format in which "Proof of functional English" has to be obtained from college/university mentioning that medium of study was "English"
Please share

Regards.


----------



## mandy2137

misecmisc said:


> For my onsite projects, I have visited nearly 3 countries with durations 5 months, 2 months and 2 months and I have visited 1 country with total duration of around 3 months but it was in total of 3 trips each of 1 month duration.
> 
> So 2 questions here:
> 1. Where would I need to mention the above details?
> 2. Can I be asked for PCC for any of the above 4 countries? Honestly speaking all these onsite trips were made nearly 5 years ago and that too in previous companies, so if I will be asked for PCC from any country - I will be screwed up, as I do not remember the email-id of any of the colleagues or project managers and also since these trips were made in previous companies, so now I don't have any method to get their details and then getting PCC from any of these countries would be a lot of work since the only information I have will be the dates on which I travelled to these countries and that too this information I have only because of my passport having the entries for these countries. So can I be asked for PCC from any of these 4 countries, whose duration I specified above? Please suggest. Thanks.


Hi mate,

Can you please tell that provided date of docs is mandatory on reference letter? Like I got new reference letter today but there is no date written of it?


----------



## Chunkz

Noor_Y said:


> Can someone please reply to this post as I need to know from when the time should be considered?
> 
> Thanks,
> Noor


No such rule. We have seen direct grants in less than a weeks time or over a few months, also in some cases, CO contacts and then a long wait, like my case, been waiting since 22 September 2016 after CO asked for an additional doc, which was already provided earlier. 

Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk


----------



## bigm0n

Chunkz said:


> No such rule. We have seen direct grants in less than a weeks time or over a few months, also in some cases, CO contacts and then a long wait, like my case, been waiting since 22 September 2016 after CO asked for an additional doc, which was already provided earlier.
> 
> Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk


73 Days since provided documents CO asked for.


----------



## rishavvmisra

*Please Help*

How do u create my health declaration i am unable to see my health declaration in immiaccount...i have not submitted my visa...but i started filling it...what all options i have to do medicals before submitting application


----------



## andreyx108b

gsingh006 said:


> Hi Kamalendra,
> 
> 
> 
> By job verification call, you mean the company HR gets a call or the contact mentioned in reference letter gets a call?




It can be both...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

bigm0n said:


> 73 Days since provided documents CO asked for.




You should hear very soon. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

andreyx108b said:


> You should hear very soon.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Hi..can you help me understand.gsm allocation date.currently date is 14th Dec 2016.does that means all applications filed upto 14th Dec have surely been alloted to a CO and being worked upon?

EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112 
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet


----------



## vikaschandra

vinodn007 said:


> Hi..can you help me understand.gsm allocation date.currently date is 14th Dec 2016.does that means all applications filed upto 14th Dec have surely been alloted to a CO and being worked upon?
> 
> EOI SA-190
> Anzco-135112
> SA application-18th August 2016
> SA nomination received-13th October 2016
> Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
> Application Status-Received
> Medical done-10th Dec 2016
> No CO contact yet


Yes you have understood right


----------



## ausguy11

Somehow my agent has created two duplicate sections while uploading documents

Section name is : CHARACTER EVIDENCE OF

So in immiaccount it looks like

****************First section ************************
CHARACTER EVIDENCE OF
RECEIVED 2
FORM80.pdf
PCC.pdf

****** Duplicate one *************
CHARACTER EVIDENCE OF
RECEIVED 0

Should i attach form80 and PCC document in duplicate section too?


----------



## thepirate

One little confusion, I have not uploaded my passport size photograph and have seen many people who have got their grants not uploading any passport size photo. Has anyone come across any situation where CO has asked for photo?


----------



## sultan_azam

bikram82 said:


> Hello guys, quite unexpectedly, I opened my immiaccount today to find the Grant notification! I am still shaking  .
> Nevertheless, it was a great journey and believe me you guys made it very special, I checked this site more often than the immi account.
> 
> I lodged my Visa on 8th december with all docs for 261313 and got grant today morning.
> 
> Thanks again. I will still be active in this forum just to check when Sultan_Azam, Tikki, gonnabeExpat receives their VISA
> 
> thanks again.
> 
> Bikram


oh wow... congratulations Bikram, all the best for journey ahead


glad to know that you are taking interest in my case, Almighty will do what is best for me


----------



## sultan_azam

ibbz87 said:


> guys can you help please
> is there any sort of job verification done even if we do not claim any points for exp?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


never heard so but DIBP can do if they wish, one weird case was that DIBP was interested to do verification of education, they took consent of applicant and did verification of education


----------



## sultan_azam

ibbz87 said:


> i only have issues with one of the companies that i worked for in 2010 for 9 months and now it is taken over by another company.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


if you havent claimed experience points then the chances are minimum


----------



## sultan_azam

saurabharora123 said:


> Guys,
> Got golden mail today. Thanks to all the folks here. You all have been my best consultants.
> I wish everybody here gets their grant soon.
> 
> Thank you all again!


congratulations Saurabh.... all the best


----------



## sultan_azam

gsingh006 said:


> Hi Kamalendra,
> 
> By job verification call, you mean the company HR gets a call or the contact mentioned in reference letter gets a call?


Generally company HR gets a email for verification at employer's end


----------



## sultan_azam

praveendas said:


> Bro, VEVO for some reason is not working when I give the Visa reference number. I guess it's only once we get a Visa Grant. Is it so?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i think it is to be checked after visa is granted, before that it may give absurd results


----------



## sultan_azam

thepirate said:


> A bit silly to ask but how important is CV. I have not uploaded mine. Today when going though forum, I realised I have to upload that too but then there were couple of posts, which said it's not required.


I havent provided that but there is no harm in providing that, you can upload your CV and eliminate chances of CO asking CV


----------



## sultan_azam

kanishkster said:


> Dear All,
> 
> As I had announced on this thread, me and my spouse received our grants on 30th November.
> We are expected to make first entry to Australia before 15th November, 2017.
> However my wife is pregnant and we are expecting out baby in August 2017 and hence it would be difficult for her to travel before Nov 2017.
> Is there any option of extending the date of first entry?


congratulations for the good news

write a mail to them on gsm.allocated.border.gov.au or [email protected]

you* may* get a waiver

by the way you can validate your visa in next few months, August is far awy as of now


----------



## sultan_azam

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hello all, I just submitted my visa 189 application and paid dibp fee's. What is the process to do medicals for myself and my spouse. Please advise. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


inside immiaccount, under your and spouse;s name tab

click on view health assessment -- organize health examinations - print referral letter

this letter will have HAP ID, using this contact nearest panel physician and book appointment for health check, visit on appointment day along with passport, they will do the rest

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/india panel physician in India


----------



## sultan_azam

gsingh006 said:


> Sorry for asking very minor details, but would like to know if the call comes from a Australia no. or any other no? I will ask my collegaue whose no. is mentioned in experience letter to not ignore that no.....It is been 7.5 months since I lodged my visa, so really desperate to get this correct in the 1st time itself.


someone from Australian High Commission in India will call, Delhi landline number


----------



## sultan_azam

Anujdhall said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Can appointment be booked over call at Sadhu vasvani?
> Also it can only be done once Visa fees has been paid right ?
> 
> Also is there some ID which we need to generate before going for health check up.
> 
> Inputs will be really helpful.
> 
> Thanks,
> Anuj


you need to book appointment on phone call

click on view health assessment -- organize health examinations - print referral letter

this letter will have HAP ID, using this contact nearest panel physician and book appointment for health check, visit on appointment day along with passport, they will do the rest

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/india panel physician in India


----------



## sultan_azam

Anujdhall said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there any particular format in which "Proof of functional English" has to be obtained from college/university mentioning that medium of study was "English"
> Please share
> 
> Regards.


_*This is to certify that Mr/Ms XXXXXXX Registration No xxxxxx was enrolled in xxxxx program during mm/yy to mm/yy. 

The medium of instruction in the college/university is English
*_



letter has to be on college/university letter head


----------



## sultan_azam

thepirate said:


> One little confusion, I have not uploaded my passport size photograph and have seen many people who have got their grants not uploading any passport size photo. Has anyone come across any situation where CO has asked for photo?


yes, I am the one

CO asked for our photograph in 2nd communication


----------



## hari_it_ram

vikaschandra said:


> Yes you have understood right



Hey Vikas,

Can you clarify this please.

In the same page I can see two priority groups like 3 and 4.

Any idea what these groups are. 

189 will never fall under group 4 and 190 never for group 3?

Group 3 means all the 190 will have a edge over 189 for CO allocation?, since 189 belongs to group 3 or its vice versa?

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Day 96 another day of bitter disappointment.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

hari_it_ram said:


> Hey Vikas,
> 
> Can you clarify this please.
> 
> In the same page I can see two priority groups like 3 and 4.
> 
> Any idea what these groups are.
> 
> 189 will never fall under group 4 and 190 never for group 3?
> 
> Group 3 means all the 190 will have a edge over 189 for CO allocation?, since 189 belongs to group 3 or its vice versa?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


I don't think it matters whether you have applied under 189 or 190. A quick grant entirely deoends on the quality of your documents

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

gonnabeexpat said:


> I don't think it matters whether you have applied under 189 or 190. A quick grant entirely deoends on the quality of your documents
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Yeah, but in order to get the grant, file allocation as to be prioritized. CO allocations priority are based on the visa type. As for as I know 190 have a edge over 457 and other few visa types but not sure whether it does have against 189 as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## vkv

Hi,

I have uploaded ACS, PTE and PCC letters without attesting them, is that accepatable or CO may ask for attested copy. Should I reattach the attested copy? Kindly confirm


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vkv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have uploaded ACS, PTE and PCC letters without attesting them, is that accepatable or CO may ask for attested copy. Should I reattach the attested copy? Kindly confirm


As long as they are colour copies you don't need to attest em

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabharora123

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations Saurabh.... all the best


Thanks Sultan. I wish u get ur grant soon.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

I have just received an email from SkillSelect that my EOI has been removed from the system ... is this an error?? when I log into immiAccount, it still says "Assessment in Progress"!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## destinedtobe

vkv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have uploaded ACS, PTE and PCC letters without attesting them, is that accepatable or CO may ask for attested copy. Should I reattach the attested copy? Kindly confirm


Should be ok, mine were not attested as well.
You should note to send to DIBP your PTE-A result using PTE-A website if haven't done so yet.


----------



## destinedtobe

tk123 said:


> I have just received an email from SkillSelect that my EOI has been removed from the system ... is this an error?? when I log into immiAccount, it still says "Assessment in Progress"!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it has been removed, then your visa has been granted. Unless it has been expired.


----------



## tk123

destinedtobe said:


> If it has been removed, then your visa has been granted. Unless it has been expired.




Cant expire, I just created it in Aug-2016. Lets hope its a grant!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

tk123 said:


> Cant expire, I just created it in Aug-2016. Lets hope its a grant!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait a few moment and try again


----------



## destinedtobe

tk123 said:


> Cant expire, I just created it in Aug-2016. Lets hope its a grant!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then your grant letter should be on its way. Keep us posted! ;-)


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tk123 said:


> I have just received an email from SkillSelect that my EOI has been removed from the system ... is this an error?? when I log into immiAccount, it still says "Assessment in Progress"!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome tk looks like your grant is on the way

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

tk123 said:


> I have just received an email from SkillSelect that my EOI has been removed from the system ... is this an error?? when I log into immiAccount, it still says "Assessment in Progress"!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It's a great news then. Do keep us posted.


----------



## vkv

Thanks for Quick clarification. Yeah all 3 docs are in color PDF format


----------



## tk123

Grant received 

Thanks alot guys for guidance and above all emotional support. You are the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedali85

tk123 said:


> Grant received
> 
> Thanks alot guys for guidance and above all emotional support. You are the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats, btw how much time did it take for the grant after lodging visa app.


----------



## hari_it_ram

tk123 said:


> Grant received
> 
> Thanks alot guys for guidance and above all emotional support. You are the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Brilliant news mate. All the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## ahmedali85

i have a question guys. What if i switch job after lodging visa application, then what will be the scenario? Will it effect the visa application process, do i have to mention the new job too?

Regards,


----------



## guru1234

tk123 said:


> Grant received
> 
> Thanks alot guys for guidance and above all emotional support. You are the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats...

what is your timeline.


----------



## kaju

sid syd said:


> Dear forum members hope you all are fine
> I have got one query regarding my 189 status, that was lodged in september unfortunately my Passport was getting expired I, have to renew my passport to apply for my Indian pc finally few weeks back i got my new passport and pc through which I have uploaded in my immi account following day and got reply from my case officer that she needs certified copies of my new passport and again she asked me for my pc even after submitting it previously can anybody have any clue why she asked my Pc again although, i emailed her its been more than a month now I have got any reply from gsm adelaide. Can some one help to find out when can i expect my grant



Moved it to a more suitable thread for you.  kaju/moderator


----------



## drasadqamar

tk123 said:


> Grant received
> 
> Thanks alot guys for guidance and above all emotional support. You are the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations. Ali the best for your journey to Australia. Please share your timelines


----------



## amitk21

tk123 said:


> Grant received
> 
> Thanks alot guys for guidance and above all emotional support. You are the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrates on getting the grant.


----------



## guru1234

Hi anyone job code: mechanical engineer, lodged visa in october2016, got their visa.. please reply?


----------



## saurabharora123

tk123 said:


> Grant received
> 
> Thanks alot guys for guidance and above all emotional support. You are the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats buddy.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

@tikko, @mannan any updates ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## yadavtinu

guru1234 said:


> Hi anyone job code: mechanical engineer, lodged visa in october2016, got their visa.. please reply?


I am a Mechanical engineer too and lodged visa on 29th Oct. My application status is still Received.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

kamalendra said:


> happy new yr,,, did u recv any verifications?? u, I , kanavsharma, abhisk Gupta, r only few applicants left frm march



No verification yet, what about you and info about other members from march?


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

ramanjot kaur said:


> is there anyone who lodged visa in march 2016 and still waiting for decision??


I am there.


----------



## abi2305

*Waiting for 189 grant*

Hi All

I submitted all my documents for my 189 application on 18th October 2016. I got a mail to upload one more document(triggered by case officer) on 4th November 2016 and uploaded the required doc same day. Since then i havent got any response. Anyone aware how long i need to wait or if can contact anyone?


----------



## yadavtinu

abi2305 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I submitted all my documents for my 189 application on 18th October 2016. I got a mail to upload one more document(triggered by case officer) on 4th November 2016 and uploaded the required doc same day. Since then i havent got any response. Anyone aware how long i need to wait or if can contact anyone?


Check the statistics on Immitracker.


----------



## bikram82

tk123 said:


> Grant received
> 
> Thanks alot guys for guidance and above all emotional support. You are the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats TK!!! party Time!!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tk123 said:


> Grant received
> 
> Thanks alot guys for guidance and above all emotional support. You are the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations  timeline please


----------



## BulletAK

tk123 said:


> Grant received
> 
> Thanks alot guys for guidance and above all emotional support. You are the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many congrats bro


----------



## aussiedream87

tk123 said:


> Grant received
> 
> Thanks alot guys for guidance and above all emotional support. You are the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congratulations


----------



## aussiedream87

ahmedali85 said:


> i have a question guys. What if i switch job after lodging visa application, then what will be the scenario? Will it effect the visa application process, do i have to mention the new job too?
> 
> Regards,


you can switch it shouldnt be an issue.


----------



## vasanth240

Health clearance provided – no action required (HAP-ID-#########)
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Guys, the above is what shown in my visa application's "View health assessment" section. Could you please advise if that means my health result is a positive outcome or that could necessarily not mean that mine is positive and the result could vary?


----------



## BulletAK

vasanth240 said:


> Health clearance provided – no action required (HAP-ID-#########)
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Guys, the above is what shown in my visa application's "View health assessment" section. Could you please advise if that means my health result is a positive outcome or that could necessarily not mean that mine is positive and the result could vary?


You have cleared your health examinations. You are good to go further  Congrats


----------



## thisispuru$

*Visa Granted*

Happy to share.. I have received my grant today..

This forum has been very informative and collates all details needed in every phase of my visa process..

Thanks to the people here who take their time to respond to queries and share their experience which immensely helps people not to get lost in the process..

All the best to people waiting for their grant..


----------



## Gullu_butt

thisispuru$ said:


> Happy to share.. I have received my grant today..
> 
> This forum has been very informative and collates all details needed in every phase of my visa process..
> 
> Thanks to the people here who take their time to respond to queries and share their experience which immensely helps people not to get lost in the process..
> 
> All the best to people waiting for their grant..


Congratz buddy..


----------



## Maverick_VJ

thisispuru$ said:


> Happy to share.. I have received my grant today..
> 
> This forum has been very informative and collates all details needed in every phase of my visa process..
> 
> Thanks to the people here who take their time to respond to queries and share their experience which immensely helps people not to get lost in the process..
> 
> All the best to people waiting for their grant..


Congratulations on your OZ endeavours. 


Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

gonnabeexpat said:


> @tikko, @mannan any updates ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




No updates Bro.


----------



## incyann

Hello guys!

I'm a fresh Graduate from Curtin University, Western Australia. I'm planning to apply for 189 soon, I'm in the midst of preparing my documents.

Question:
Let's say I am granted a Temporary Graduate visa (as an insurance), how long must I wait to apply for another visa such as 189? 

Thanks!


----------



## misecmisc

tk123 said:


> Grant received
> 
> Thanks alot guys for guidance and above all emotional support. You are the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

lot of october applicants got grant today. AWESOME


----------



## misecmisc

thisispuru$ said:


> Happy to share.. I have received my grant today..
> 
> This forum has been very informative and collates all details needed in every phase of my visa process..
> 
> Thanks to the people here who take their time to respond to queries and share their experience which immensely helps people not to get lost in the process..
> 
> All the best to people waiting for their grant..


Congrats.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

This extremely depressing of the 13 members lodged in Oct 1 iam the only person yet to get a decision or co contact. Feeling sooooooooooooo depressed 😢😢😢😭😭😭😭😭😭😭

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

gonnabeexpat said:


> This extremely depressing of the 13 members lodged in Oct 1 iam the only person yet to get a decision or co contact. Feeling sooooooooooooo depressed
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Same here Bro. Other than that immicommencement email I haven't heard anything yet. Lodged on Oct 1st as well.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tikki2282 said:


> Same here Bro. Other than that immicommencement email I haven't heard anything yet. Lodged on Oct 1st as well.


You , me and mudassar, mannan , i wonder what dibp is doing with our apps very unprofessional  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik.sekarin

Guys,
Can you please let me know when can i get an invite after submitting my EOI on 4th Jan 2017 with 65 points under subclass 189 visa.

Details in my signature.


----------



## visava

Hi all, I have applied for 189 visa and need to get my PCC done. But mine and my wife passport doesn't have spouse name added on it. 

Is it mandatory to have spouse name updated on passport for PCC in Delhi, India ? 

If yes, then I will need to change address also in my visa application, will that delay or impact my application negatively ? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## hereislavanya

Hello all,

Can someone tell me, for ANZSCO Code 261312 with 60 points, will I get invitation ? I have submitted for subclass 190 also. But, I would prefer 189. Please someone give some input.


----------



## yadavtinu

gonnabeexpat said:


> This extremely depressing of the 13 members lodged in Oct 1 iam the only person yet to get a decision or co contact. Feeling sooooooooooooo depressed 😢😢😢😭😭😭😭😭😭😭
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Me too...


----------



## mint123

karthik.sekarin said:


> Guys,
> Can you please let me know when can i get an invite after submitting my EOI on 4th Jan 2017 with 65 points under subclass 189 visa.
> 
> Details in my signature.


I think you can refer to this link. There are information on the EOI cut-off date.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1474415992


----------



## mint123

hereislavanya said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Can someone tell me, for ANZSCO Code 261312 with 60 points, will I get invitation ? I have submitted for subclass 190 also. But, I would prefer 189. Please someone give some input.



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1921751028


----------



## thisispuru$

visava said:


> Hi all, I have applied for 189 visa and need to get my PCC done. But mine and my wife passport doesn't have spouse name added on it.
> 
> Is it mandatory to have spouse name updated on passport for PCC in Delhi, India ?
> 
> If yes, then I will need to change address also in my visa application, will that delay or impact my application negatively ?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Not necessary to have spouse name in passport for PCC or even Visa process. But then it may help to ease the process.


----------



## thisispuru$

gonnabeexpat said:


> This extremely depressing of the 13 members lodged in Oct 1 iam the only person yet to get a decision or co contact. Feeling sooooooooooooo depressed 😢😢😢😭😭😭😭😭😭😭
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hey buddy.. No worries.. Everyone will be in such a thought until they get grant email.. Till this morning, I too was a little worried to see people lodged application after me getting grant but not me.. Its just a matter of time.. Stay cool.. Share your happiness when you get.. All the best for a quicker one..


----------



## thisispuru$

tikki2282 said:


> Same here Bro. Other than that immicommencement email I haven't heard anything yet. Lodged on Oct 1st as well.


You will get soon bro. No worries. All the best.


----------



## pushkar1985

Good things take time brother. Dont worry you will get it soon

Sent from my V2s using Tapatalk


----------



## drasadqamar

thisispuru$ said:


> Happy to share.. I have received my grant today..
> 
> This forum has been very informative and collates all details needed in every phase of my visa process..
> 
> Thanks to the people here who take their time to respond to queries and share their experience which immensely helps people not to get lost in the process..
> 
> All the best to people waiting for their grant..


Many many congratulations. God bless you for your new journey of life


----------



## gonnabeexpat

thisispuru$ said:


> Hey buddy.. No worries.. Everyone will be in such a thought until they get grant email.. Till this morning, I too was a little worried to see people lodged application after me getting grant but not me.. Its just a matter of time.. Stay cool.. Share your happiness when you get.. All the best for a quicker one..


Thanks for the kind words dude . Hope you get a job and settle down soon in au

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jer_23

Hello everyone!!! I am a silent observer in this forum and i am happy to share that by the grace of god, i have received my grant today. Although I had applied through an agent, this forum has helped me a lot through out the application process. I wish all those who are still waiting, get their grants soon especially the people who are waiting for a long time.

Below is my timeline.

ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
PTE (L:89 R:88 W:90 S:88): 07-05-2016
ACS Submitted: 13-05-2016
ACS POSTIVE ASSESSMENT: 20-05-2016
EOI 189: 31-05-2016 (70 points)
INVITATION: 05-07-2016
VISA LODGED: 14-07-2016
EMPLOYMENT VERIFICATION: 08-12-2016
GRANT: 06-01-2017 (GSM Adelaide)
IED: 18/07/2017


----------



## drasadqamar

jer_23 said:


> Hello everyone!!! I am a silent observer in this forum and i am happy to share that by the grace of god, i have received my grant today. Although I had applied through an agent, this forum has helped me a lot through out the application process. I wish all those who are still waiting, get their grants soon especially the people who are waiting for a long time.
> 
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> PTE (L:89 R:88 W:90 S:88): 07-05-2016
> ACS Submitted: 13-05-2016
> ACS POSTIVE ASSESSMENT: 20-05-2016
> EOI 189: 31-05-2016 (70 points)
> INVITATION: 05-07-2016
> VISA LODGED: 14-07-2016
> EMPLOYMENT VERIFICATION: 08-12-2016
> GRANT: 06-01-2017 (GSM Adelaide)
> IED: 18/07/2017


Congratulations to you...


----------



## anthriksh

Hi Gang

last 7 months have been very rough for me without job in 2016 and hence i could not make it to file in 2016 .

Although i have received my ACS letter in Oct -Nov in 16 with 11.1 yrs of experience considered with Electronics and Telecom Eng degree under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXX University completed September

2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.


Dates: 04/04 - 05/07 (3yrs 1mths)
Position: System Engineer
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA
Dates: 06/08 - 12/08 (0yrs 6mths)
Position: Configuration Mgmt Engineer
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA
Dates: 12/08 - 05/12 (3yrs 5mths)
Position: Specialist Product Release
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA
Dates: 06/12 - 01/14 (1yrs 7mths)
Position: Project Manager
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA 
Page 2
Dates: 02/14 - 08/16 (2yrs 6mths)
Position: Manager - Configuration and Release
Employer: XXX
Country: UNITED ARAB EMIRATES 


I am confused by this assessment that will i get 15 or 10 points -

"In skilled employment for at least five but less than eight years (of the past 10 years)
10

In skilled employment for at least eight and up to 10 years (of the past 10 years)
15
"


also will i get my spouse qualification points as she has 6 in all category in IELTS with engineering degree.(without ACS assessment)

I would like to know now , as i dont have 7 in all IELTS i am preparing for PTE to file my application.

How much minimum score i need in PTE in order to ascertain that i get invite in 6- 7 months of filing as i dont have much time to wait coz of job situation here.

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

hari_it_ram said:


> Hey Vikas,
> 
> Can you clarify this please.
> 
> In the same page I can see two priority groups like 3 and 4.
> 
> Any idea what these groups are.
> 
> 189 will never fall under group 4 and 190 never for group 3?
> 
> Group 3 means all the 190 will have a edge over 189 for CO allocation?, since 189 belongs to group 3 or its vice versa?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Check this links will give you better understanding 

Priority Groups

GSM Allocation dates

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...gration-applications/gsm-priority5-processing


----------



## vikaschandra

hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah, but in order to get the grant, file allocation as to be prioritized. CO allocations priority are based on the visa type. As for as I know 190 have a edge over 457 and other few visa types but not sure whether it does have against 189 as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Yes it does


----------



## vikaschandra

tk123 said:


> Grant received
> 
> Thanks alot guys for guidance and above all emotional support. You are the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate


----------



## Anujdhall

Yes in Delhi , it is necessary to get spouse name endorsed if in application for PCC you are putting your martial status as "married" , only then your application will be entertained.

why you have to change address when only change in your passport is "getting spouse name added" ?



visava said:


> Hi all, I have applied for 189 visa and need to get my PCC done. But mine and my wife passport doesn't have spouse name added on it.
> 
> Is it mandatory to have spouse name updated on passport for PCC in Delhi, India ?
> 
> If yes, then I will need to change address also in my visa application, will that delay or impact my application negatively ?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

karthik.sekarin said:


> Guys,
> Can you please let me know when can i get an invite after submitting my EOI on 4th Jan 2017 with 65 points under subclass 189 visa.
> 
> Details in my signature.


In 3-4 months time provided the number of seats available are not filled. The current cutoff seems to be standing somewhere around 1st week of July and would take some time to clear 2016

Pray that not many 70+ pointers join the queue. If that happens your hopes will fade and you would need to wait until next years quota


----------



## vikaschandra

anthriksh said:


> Hi Gang
> 
> last 7 months have been very rough for me without job in 2016 and hence i could not make it to file in 2016 .
> 
> Although i have received my ACS letter in Oct -Nov in 16 with 11.1 yrs of experience considered with Electronics and Telecom Eng degree under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXX University completed September
> 
> 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> 
> Dates: 04/04 - 05/07 (3yrs 1mths)
> Position: System Engineer
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 06/08 - 12/08 (0yrs 6mths)
> Position: Configuration Mgmt Engineer
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 12/08 - 05/12 (3yrs 5mths)
> Position: Specialist Product Release
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 06/12 - 01/14 (1yrs 7mths)
> Position: Project Manager
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> Page 2
> Dates: 02/14 - 08/16 (2yrs 6mths)
> Position: Manager - Configuration and Release
> Employer: XXX
> Country: UNITED ARAB EMIRATES
> 
> 
> I am confused by this assessment that will i get 15 or 10 points -
> 
> "In skilled employment for at least five but less than eight years (of the past 10 years)
> 10
> 
> In skilled employment for at least eight and up to 10 years (of the past 10 years)
> 15
> "
> 
> 
> also will i get my spouse qualification points as she has 6 in all category in IELTS with engineering degree.(without ACS assessment)
> 
> I would like to know now , as i dont have 7 in all IELTS i am preparing for PTE to file my application.
> 
> How much minimum score i need in PTE in order to ascertain that i get invite in 6- 7 months of filing as i dont have much time to wait coz of job situation here.
> 
> Thanks


What does you ACS letter say about employment? From when has ACS marked as relevant to nominated occupation code. Provide more information to advise. 

Here when you say ACS has considered 11 years that means 15 points under "8 years or more category"

If they have deducted years then you have to be sure on not to claim extra points. 

You cannot get partner points without positive assessment

To secure invite at the earliest you should have 70+ points


----------



## karthik.sekarin

From this link 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1474415992

I can see that the pro-rata occupation invitation trend is higher for group code 2613 than 2611 and its availability is also nearly 30%.

I have applied and got ACS assessment for 2611- ICT business analyst, to expedite the process can i do ACS assessment for Software engineer?

Another thing i worried for doing another ACS is because i got a result that experience after November 2011 will be considered as my total experience and i did the ACS on September, So in ACS it showed me experience till 2016-September but i am working in the same company till now.

So how will they evaluate my experience only based on ACS report or if i showed experience certificate or a proof from my company will that be OK? or ACS report should cover atleast 5 years?

Please help!!


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

thisispuru$ said:


> Not necessary to have spouse name in passport for PCC or even Visa process. But then it may help to ease the process.




I appeared for my PCC & my spouse PCC 3 days before. My spouse PCC request wasn't accepted by PSK since my name wasn't there. Mine was accepted. Now we applied for my spouse passport renewal to include my name. This is my experience in Chennai. Check at Delhi PSK.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harinderjitf5

you dont need to retake acs assessment. you can use previous one unless it is not expired. while filling visa application you show that you are till working in the same company.


karthik.sekarin said:


> From this link
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1474415992
> 
> I can see that the pro-rata occupation invitation trend is higher for group code 2613 than 2611 and its availability is also nearly 30%.
> 
> I have applied and got ACS assessment for 2611- ICT business analyst, to expedite the process can i do ACS assessment for Software engineer?
> 
> Another thing i worried for doing another ACS is because i got a result that experience after November 2011 will be considered as my total experience and i did the ACS on September, So in ACS it showed me experience till 2016-September but i am working in the same company till now.
> 
> So how will they evaluate my experience only based on ACS report or if i showed experience certificate or a proof from my company will that be OK? or ACS report should cover atleast 5 years?
> 
> Please help!!


----------



## ozairalikhan

drasadqamar said:


> Hi everyone. This forum is rrally very informative and helpful for those who have little idea about these processes like myself. I really appreciate everyone who is contributing to this forum
> I have one query.. if anybody know what's the procedure of getting police clearance from PAKISTAN while staying in saudia arabia.
> Secondly what's the deadline of first entry to Australia? Whether it is counted from visa grant date or from medical school date?


You can ask someone in Pak to submit request with affidavit that you are living abroad 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## ramanjot kaur

Mine application is lodged in March but no update on it yet... Just assessment in progress


----------



## sultan_azam

vkv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have uploaded ACS, PTE and PCC letters without attesting them, is that accepatable or CO may ask for attested copy. Should I reattach the attested copy? Kindly confirm


no need for attesting them, just provide the color scan


----------



## sultan_azam

tk123 said:


> I have just received an email from SkillSelect that my EOI has been removed from the system ... is this an error?? when I log into immiAccount, it still says "Assessment in Progress"!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





tk123 said:


> Grant received
> 
> Thanks alot guys for guidance and above all emotional support. You are the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congratulations mate... all the best..


----------



## sultan_azam

ahmedali85 said:


> i have a question guys. What if i switch job after lodging visa application, then what will be the scenario? Will it effect the visa application process, do i have to mention the new job too?
> 
> Regards,


if you switch job after visa application then it wont affect visa process.

just inform DIBP about change in circumstances - either through immiaccount or through form 1022


----------



## sultan_azam

vasanth240 said:


> Health clearance provided – no action required (HAP-ID-#########)
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Guys, the above is what shown in my visa application's "View health assessment" section. Could you please advise if that means my health result is a positive outcome or that could necessarily not mean that mine is positive and the result could vary?


health check OK... nothing to worry... all the best


----------



## sultan_azam

thisispuru$ said:


> Happy to share.. I have received my grant today..
> 
> This forum has been very informative and collates all details needed in every phase of my visa process..
> 
> Thanks to the people here who take their time to respond to queries and share their experience which immensely helps people not to get lost in the process..
> 
> All the best to people waiting for their grant..


congrats mate... good luck for journey ahead


----------



## sultan_azam

karthik.sekarin said:


> Guys,
> Can you please let me know when can i get an invite after submitting my EOI on 4th Jan 2017 with 65 points under subclass 189 visa.
> 
> Details in my signature.


six month backlog for 2611xx applicants to receive ITA


----------



## sultan_azam

visava said:


> Hi all, I have applied for 189 visa and need to get my PCC done. But mine and my wife passport doesn't have spouse name added on it.
> 
> Is it mandatory to have spouse name updated on passport for PCC in Delhi, India ?
> 
> If yes, then I will need to change address also in my visa application, will that delay or impact my application negatively ?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


not mandatory but it will be better that you call PSK helpline and local PSK number.

i have seen there is no clear instructions on this and rules vary PSK to PSK


----------



## sultan_azam

hereislavanya said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Can someone tell me, for ANZSCO Code 261312 with 60 points, will I get invitation ? I have submitted for subclass 190 also. But, I would prefer 189. Please someone give some input.


Dec 2015 applicants with 60 points are waiting till date for ITA, rest you can forecast


----------



## sultan_azam

anthriksh said:


> Hi Gang
> 
> last 7 months have been very rough for me without job in 2016 and hence i could not make it to file in 2016 .
> 
> Although i have received my ACS letter in Oct -Nov in 16 with 11.1 yrs of experience considered with Electronics and Telecom Eng degree under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXX University completed September
> 
> 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> 
> Dates: 04/04 - 05/07 (3yrs 1mths)
> Position: System Engineer
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 06/08 - 12/08 (0yrs 6mths)
> Position: Configuration Mgmt Engineer
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 12/08 - 05/12 (3yrs 5mths)
> Position: Specialist Product Release
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 06/12 - 01/14 (1yrs 7mths)
> Position: Project Manager
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> Page 2
> Dates: 02/14 - 08/16 (2yrs 6mths)
> Position: Manager - Configuration and Release
> Employer: XXX
> Country: UNITED ARAB EMIRATES
> 
> 
> I am confused by this assessment that will i get 15 or 10 points -
> 
> "In skilled employment for at least five but less than eight years (of the past 10 years)
> 10
> 
> In skilled employment for at least eight and up to 10 years (of the past 10 years)
> 15
> "
> 
> 
> also will i get my spouse qualification points as she has 6 in all category in IELTS with engineering degree.(without ACS assessment)
> 
> I would like to know now , as i dont have 7 in all IELTS i am preparing for PTE to file my application.
> 
> How much minimum score i need in PTE in order to ascertain that i get invite in 6- 7 months of filing as i dont have much time to wait coz of job situation here.
> 
> Thanks


there must be written in the ACS letter ' experience after mm-yy is considered to equate to xyz occupation code"

can you post that line here ??

you need to maximise points in EOI, english points is one constituent of that. the more the better


----------



## andreyx108b

thepirate said:


> One little confusion, I have not uploaded my passport size photograph and have seen many people who have got their grants not uploading any passport size photo. Has anyone come across any situation where CO has asked for photo?




No need. No


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah, but in order to get the grant, file allocation as to be prioritized. CO allocations priority are based on the visa type. As for as I know 190 have a edge over 457 and other few visa types but not sure whether it does have against 189 as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.




189 and 190 are the same. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

jer_23 said:


> Hello everyone!!! I am a silent observer in this forum and i am happy to share that by the grace of god, i have received my grant today. Although I had applied through an agent, this forum has helped me a lot through out the application process. I wish all those who are still waiting, get their grants soon especially the people who are waiting for a long time.
> 
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> PTE (L:89 R:88 W:90 S:88): 07-05-2016
> ACS Submitted: 13-05-2016
> ACS POSTIVE ASSESSMENT: 20-05-2016
> EOI 189: 31-05-2016 (70 points)
> INVITATION: 05-07-2016
> VISA LODGED: 14-07-2016
> EMPLOYMENT VERIFICATION: 08-12-2016
> GRANT: 06-01-2017 (GSM Adelaide)
> IED: 18/07/2017



congratulations and all the best


----------



## andreyx108b

sultan_azam said:


> yes, I am the one
> 
> 
> 
> CO asked for our photograph in 2nd communication




You are the first person i have ever saw. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

destinedtobe said:


> Then your grant letter should be on its way. Keep us posted! ;-)




Not related AFAIK


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

abi2305 said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted all my documents for my 189 application on 18th October 2016. I got a mail to upload one more document(triggered by case officer) on 4th November 2016 and uploaded the required doc same day. Since then i havent got any response. Anyone aware how long i need to wait or if can contact anyone?




4-12 weeks on average. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

andreyx108b said:


> You are the first person i have ever saw.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk




When I was new in this forum, I read someone suggesting to upload family pictures of parties, picnic, etc as proof of relationship 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

tk123 said:


> When I was new in this forum, I read someone suggesting to upload family pictures of parties, picnic, etc as proof of relationship
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yeah, people suggest weird things sometimes... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## visava

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> I appeared for my PCC & my spouse PCC 3 days before. My spouse PCC request wasn't accepted by PSK since my name wasn't there. Mine was accepted. Now we applied for my spouse passport renewal to include my name. This is my experience in Chennai. Check at Delhi PSK.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Has the passport authority mentioned it anywhere? I can't find it on their website though. 

I also checked with the call centre and they denied any such mandatory requirement . 

But PSK Delhi ito, has refused to process for one of my friend whose wife name is not mentioned in his passport. 

Confused. I loose time in getting both our passports renewed and not sure how much impact it will have on my 189 visa case processing. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

andreyx108b said:


> You are the first person i have ever saw.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


for record they need to document the ugliest looking


----------



## sultan_azam

saurabharora123 said:


> Thanks Sultan. I wish u get ur grant soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


it seems the prayers have been answered


----------



## sultan_azam

With the Grace of Almighty, prayer of my parents and loved ones, I have been able to get two cherishable moments of my life almost at similar time


First -
I was utilising the waiting time to document my experience with pte and ielts. It was not a cake walk as perceived initially. With lot of struggle and mental investment I am able to pen down my struggle with English exams in form of a book. 
<*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator * 
Second

Today morning I got call from my agent wishing new year and breaking the long awaited news to me. I finally got grant for me, spouse and child after 4 CO contacts and wait of almost 52 days since information provided. I wasnt able to inform this here due to daily chores of life. This milestone was not possible to achieve without help and guidance received in a whatsapp group and here in expatforum, especially keeda, the knowledge bank and expert on PR matters.

I learnt a lot during this part of journey and I still have a long path to go in migration journey.

Thanks everyone for your support and guidance. It really helped me a lot.

Applied - Dec 2015
IP - Nov 2016
Grant - 06/01/17
Ied - 25/04/17


PR is just a milestone of life, PR will come eventually if you haven't done any mistake in documentation. I am glad to enjoy the waiting time with my parents and new born, I didn't wasted my time in anxiety for grant.


----------



## tk123

sultan_azam said:


> it seems the prayers have been answered




Wow Sultan!!!!

Really glad to hear this 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sultan_azam said:


> With the Grace of Almighty, prayer of my parents and loved ones, I have been able to get two cherishable moments of my life almost at similar time
> 
> 
> First -
> I was utilising the waiting time to document my experience with pte and ielts. It was not a cake walk as perceived initially. With lot of struggle and mental investment I am able to pen down my struggle with English exams in form of a book.
> <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator *
> 
> Second
> 
> Today morning I got call from my agent wishing new year and breaking the long awaited news to me. I finally got grant for me, spouse and child after 4 CO contacts and wait of almost 52 days since information provided. I wasnt able to inform this here due to daily chores of life. This milestone was not possible to achieve without help and guidance received in a whatsapp group and here in expatforum, especially keeda, the knowledge bank and expert on PR matters.
> 
> I learnt a lot during this part of journey and I still have a long path to go in migration journey.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and guidance. It really helped me a lot.
> 
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> 
> PR is just a milestone of life, PR will come eventually if you haven't done any mistake in documentation. I am glad to enjoy the waiting time with my parents and new born, I didn't wasted my time in anxiety for grant.




Congrats bro! Cone to Sydney now  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## saurabharora123

sultan_azam said:


> With the Grace of Almighty, prayer of my parents and loved ones, I have been able to get two cherishable moments of my life almost at similar time
> 
> 
> First -
> I was utilising the waiting time to document my experience with pte and ielts. It was not a cake walk as perceived initially. With lot of struggle and mental investment I am able to pen down my struggle with English exams in form of a book.
> <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator *
> Second
> 
> Today morning I got call from my agent wishing new year and breaking the long awaited news to me. I finally got grant for me, spouse and child after 4 CO contacts and wait of almost 52 days since information provided. I wasnt able to inform this here due to daily chores of life. This milestone was not possible to achieve without help and guidance received in a whatsapp group and here in expatforum, especially keeda, the knowledge bank and expert on PR matters.
> 
> I learnt a lot during this part of journey and I still have a long path to go in migration journey.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and guidance. It really helped me a lot.
> 
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> 
> PR is just a milestone of life, PR will come eventually if you haven't done any mistake in documentation. I am glad to enjoy the waiting time with my parents and new born, I didn't wasted my time in anxiety for grant.


Wow sultan. Congratulations. All the best. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabharora123

Guys was just wondering for people who are getting grant, shouldn't we create a whatsapp group. This will help each of us in australia.
What do you say guys? 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

saurabharora123 said:


> Guys was just wondering for people who are getting grant, shouldn't we create a whatsapp group. This will help each of us in australia.
> What do you say guys?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk




As far as i know such groups already exist. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## saurabharora123

andreyx108b said:


> As far as i know such groups already exist.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Are you part of any at the moment? 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## pushkar1985

sultan_azam said:


> With the Grace of Almighty, prayer of my parents and loved ones, I have been able to get two cherishable moments of my life almost at similar time
> 
> 
> First -
> I was utilising the waiting time to document my experience with pte and ielts. It was not a cake walk as perceived initially. With lot of struggle and mental investment I am able to pen down my struggle with English exams in form of a book.
> <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator *
> 
> Second
> 
> Today morning I got call from my agent wishing new year and breaking the long awaited news to me. I finally got grant for me, spouse and child after 4 CO contacts and wait of almost 52 days since information provided. I wasnt able to inform this here due to daily chores of life. This milestone was not possible to achieve without help and guidance received in a whatsapp group and here in expatforum, especially keeda, the knowledge bank and expert on PR matters.
> 
> I learnt a lot during this part of journey and I still have a long path to go in migration journey.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and guidance. It really helped me a lot.
> 
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> 
> PR is just a milestone of life, PR will come eventually if you haven't done any mistake in documentation. I am glad to enjoy the waiting time with my parents and new born, I didn't wasted my time in anxiety for grant.


Super congrats brother. Work Hard pays

Sent from my V2s using Tapatalk


----------



## Imxohail

How could we know if the delay in grant is due to mistake in documentation or it is just processing time.
I didn't apply through any agent so just filled the form-80 and 1221 to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## famy

sultan_azam said:


> With the Grace of Almighty, prayer of my parents and loved ones, I have been able to get two cherishable moments of my life almost at similar time
> 
> 
> First -
> I was utilising the waiting time to document my experience with pte and ielts. It was not a cake walk as perceived initially. With lot of struggle and mental investment I am able to pen down my struggle with English exams in form of a book.
> 
> <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator *
> Second
> 
> Today morning I got call from my agent wishing new year and breaking the long awaited news to me. I finally got grant for me, spouse and child after 4 CO contacts and wait of almost 52 days since information provided. I wasnt able to inform this here due to daily chores of life. This milestone was not possible to achieve without help and guidance received in a whatsapp group and here in expatforum, especially keeda, the knowledge bank and expert on PR matters.
> 
> I learnt a lot during this part of journey and I still have a long path to go in migration journey.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and guidance. It really helped me a lot.
> 
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> 
> PR is just a milestone of life, PR will come eventually if you haven't done any mistake in documentation. I am glad to enjoy the waiting time with my parents and new born, I didn't wasted my time in anxiety for grant.


Congratulations sultan and all the best. 

May I ask you the reason behind such a delay, one year time? I mean was there some employment verification undergoing during the period? Can you please mention your time-line?


----------



## Winwan

Congratulations sultan. Finally the wait is over. 
Wishing you all the best. 



sultan_azam said:


> With the Grace of Almighty, prayer of my parents and loved ones, I have been able to get two cherishable moments of my life almost at similar time
> 
> 
> First -
> I was utilising the waiting time to document my experience with pte and ielts. It was not a cake walk as perceived initially. With lot of struggle and mental investment I am able to pen down my struggle with English exams in form of a book.
> <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator *
> 
> Second
> 
> Today morning I got call from my agent wishing new year and breaking the long awaited news to me. I finally got grant for me, spouse and child after 4 CO contacts and wait of almost 52 days since information provided. I wasnt able to inform this here due to daily chores of life. This milestone was not possible to achieve without help and guidance received in a whatsapp group and here in expatforum, especially keeda, the knowledge bank and expert on PR matters.
> 
> I learnt a lot during this part of journey and I still have a long path to go in migration journey.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and guidance. It really helped me a lot.
> 
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> 
> PR is just a milestone of life, PR will come eventually if you haven't done any mistake in documentation. I am glad to enjoy the waiting time with my parents and new born, I didn't wasted my time in anxiety for grant.


----------



## Winwan

Whatsapp group? 

How do we get ourself added to the group?



andreyx108b said:


> As far as i know such groups already exist.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vinchan

Happy Newyear All!! Is there anyone who has been awaiting grant for 6+ months under 263111? I've lodged my visa on 28th June and CO allotted on 29th July requesting PCC and meds. Documents were submitted & application is in Inprogress since 20Aug. Wondering what's going on with my application, looks like CO named it John Cena....You Can't See Me ?


----------



## destinedtobe

andreyx108b said:


> Not related AFAIK
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk




It is related. First email I received was the removal of my EOI prior receiving the grant email. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

Imxohail said:


> How could we know if the delay in grant is due to mistake in documentation or it is just processing time.
> I didn't apply through any agent so just filled the form-80 and 1221 to the best of my knowledge.




if there is an error in documentation then CO will reach out to you pointing out the error. If a document is falsified, they will send you a Notice of Natural Justice. 

DIBP has a number of checks to be completed amd sometimes they take time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

Congrats Sultan_azam  All the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## sumitn

sultan_azam said:


> With the Grace of Almighty, prayer of my parents and loved ones, I have been able to get two cherishable moments of my life almost at similar time
> 
> 
> First -
> I was utilising the waiting time to document my experience with pte and ielts. It was not a cake walk as perceived initially. With lot of struggle and mental investment I am able to pen down my struggle with English exams in form of a book.
> <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator *
> Second
> 
> Today morning I got call from my agent wishing new year and breaking the long awaited news to me. I finally got grant for me, spouse and child after 4 CO contacts and wait of almost 52 days since information provided. I wasnt able to inform this here due to daily chores of life. This milestone was not possible to achieve without help and guidance received in a whatsapp group and here in expatforum, especially keeda, the knowledge bank and expert on PR matters.
> 
> I learnt a lot during this part of journey and I still have a long path to go in migration journey.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and guidance. It really helped me a lot.
> 
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> 
> PR is just a milestone of life, PR will come eventually if you haven't done any mistake in documentation. I am glad to enjoy the waiting time with my parents and new born, I didn't wasted my time in anxiety for grant.


Congratulations Sultan on receiving the Grant and best of luck for next part of the Journey.


----------



## sumitn

visava said:


> Hi all, I have applied for 189 visa and need to get my PCC done. But mine and my wife passport doesn't have spouse name added on it.
> 
> Is it mandatory to have spouse name updated on passport for PCC in Delhi, India ?
> 
> If yes, then I will need to change address also in my visa application, will that delay or impact my application negatively ?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Hi Visava,

Better to get it done at this stage than later.
You can easily update the details while filing for VISA in the application and in form 80.

If you have filed VISA already then there is form to fill up to update the passport details.

Br
Sumit


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

visava said:


> Has the passport authority mentioned it anywhere? I can't find it on their website though.
> 
> I also checked with the call centre and they denied any such mandatory requirement .
> 
> But PSK Delhi ito, has refused to process for one of my friend whose wife name is not mentioned in his passport.
> 
> Confused. I loose time in getting both our passports renewed and not sure how much impact it will have on my 189 visa case processing.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




I didn't find this anywhere. Now I applied for my spouse passport renewal. It will be normally issued in 3 days if you have clear docs. Don't worry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZCallingUs

Congratulations Sultan 
All the best for your new journey 

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

sultan_azam said:


> With the Grace of Almighty, prayer of my parents and loved ones, I have been able to get two cherishable moments of my life almost at similar time
> 
> 
> First -
> I was utilising the waiting time to document my experience with pte and ielts. It was not a cake walk as perceived initially. With lot of struggle and mental investment I am able to pen down my struggle with English exams in form of a book.
> <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator *
> Second
> 
> Today morning I got call from my agent wishing new year and breaking the long awaited news to me. I finally got grant for me, spouse and child after 4 CO contacts and wait of almost 52 days since information provided. I wasnt able to inform this here due to daily chores of life. This milestone was not possible to achieve without help and guidance received in a whatsapp group and here in expatforum, especially keeda, the knowledge bank and expert on PR matters.
> 
> I learnt a lot during this part of journey and I still have a long path to go in migration journey.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and guidance. It really helped me a lot.
> 
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> 
> PR is just a milestone of life, PR will come eventually if you haven't done any mistake in documentation. I am glad to enjoy the waiting time with my parents and new born, I didn't wasted my time in anxiety for grant.


Wow you waited for more than a year patiently to get grant. And here iam already going mad just for 100 days. I tip my hat to you sir. Hope you stick around , and provide support to other pr aspirants. All the best for the journey ahead . Hope you get a job and settle down soon in au.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkothap

sultan_azam said:


> With the Grace of Almighty, prayer of my parents and loved ones, I have been able to get two cherishable moments of my life almost at similar time
> 
> 
> First -
> I was utilising the waiting time to document my experience with pte and ielts. It was not a cake walk as perceived initially. With lot of struggle and mental investment I am able to pen down my struggle with English exams in form of a book.
> <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator *
> Second
> 
> Today morning I got call from my agent wishing new year and breaking the long awaited news to me. I finally got grant for me, spouse and child after 4 CO contacts and wait of almost 52 days since information provided. I wasnt able to inform this here due to daily chores of life. This milestone was not possible to achieve without help and guidance received in a whatsapp group and here in expatforum, especially keeda, the knowledge bank and expert on PR matters.
> 
> I learnt a lot during this part of journey and I still have a long path to go in migration journey.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and guidance. It really helped me a lot.
> 
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> 
> PR is just a milestone of life, PR will come eventually if you haven't done any mistake in documentation. I am glad to enjoy the waiting time with my parents and new born, I didn't wasted my time in anxiety for grant.




Congratulations Sultan.. all the best..


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tk123 said:


> if there is an error in documentation then CO will reach out to you pointing out the error. If a document is falsified, they will send you a Notice of Natural Justice.
> 
> DIBP has a number of checks to be completed amd sometimes they take time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


    i haven't received co contact yet and i believe my case is pretty straightforward as i have jumped only one company so far. I don't have any gaps in between employment and education. I have not falsified any documents and meticulously verified all the documents before uploading .   . Also Australian high commissions vfs office is right behind my current company    

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

destinedtobe said:


> It is related. First email I received was the removal of my EOI prior receiving the grant email.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




1 case out of a 1000s... Bug - yes, related? No. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

sultan_azam said:


> With the Grace of Almighty, prayer of my parents and loved ones, I have been able to get two cherishable moments of my life almost at similar time
> 
> 
> First -
> I was utilising the waiting time to document my experience with pte and ielts. It was not a cake walk as perceived initially. With lot of struggle and mental investment I am able to pen down my struggle with English exams in form of a book.
> <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator *
> Second
> 
> Today morning I got call from my agent wishing new year and breaking the long awaited news to me. I finally got grant for me, spouse and child after 4 CO contacts and wait of almost 52 days since information provided. I wasnt able to inform this here due to daily chores of life. This milestone was not possible to achieve without help and guidance received in a whatsapp group and here in expatforum, especially keeda, the knowledge bank and expert on PR matters.
> 
> I learnt a lot during this part of journey and I still have a long path to go in migration journey.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and guidance. It really helped me a lot.
> 
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> 
> PR is just a milestone of life, PR will come eventually if you haven't done any mistake in documentation. I am glad to enjoy the waiting time with my parents and new born, I didn't wasted my time in anxiety for grant.


congrats bro.
good luck

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Sultan many congratulations. You have been present in so many groups answering everyone's questions. Thanks for that. Hope you have a great future ahead. All the best to you.


----------



## misecmisc

jer_23 said:


> Hello everyone!!! I am a silent observer in this forum and i am happy to share that by the grace of god, i have received my grant today. Although I had applied through an agent, this forum has helped me a lot through out the application process. I wish all those who are still waiting, get their grants soon especially the people who are waiting for a long time.
> 
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> PTE (L:89 R:88 W:90 S:88): 07-05-2016
> ACS Submitted: 13-05-2016
> ACS POSTIVE ASSESSMENT: 20-05-2016
> EOI 189: 31-05-2016 (70 points)
> INVITATION: 05-07-2016
> VISA LODGED: 14-07-2016
> EMPLOYMENT VERIFICATION: 08-12-2016
> GRANT: 06-01-2017 (GSM Adelaide)
> IED: 18/07/2017


Congrats.


----------



## misecmisc

sultan_azam said:


> With the Grace of Almighty, prayer of my parents and loved ones, I have been able to get two cherishable moments of my life almost at similar time
> 
> 
> First -
> I was utilising the waiting time to document my experience with pte and ielts. It was not a cake walk as perceived initially. With lot of struggle and mental investment I am able to pen down my struggle with English exams in form of a book.
> <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator *
> Second
> 
> Today morning I got call from my agent wishing new year and breaking the long awaited news to me. I finally got grant for me, spouse and child after 4 CO contacts and wait of almost 52 days since information provided. I wasnt able to inform this here due to daily chores of life. This milestone was not possible to achieve without help and guidance received in a whatsapp group and here in expatforum, especially keeda, the knowledge bank and expert on PR matters.
> 
> I learnt a lot during this part of journey and I still have a long path to go in migration journey.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and guidance. It really helped me a lot.
> 
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> 
> PR is just a milestone of life, PR will come eventually if you haven't done any mistake in documentation. I am glad to enjoy the waiting time with my parents and new born, I didn't wasted my time in anxiety for grant.


Congrats friend.


----------



## hariyerra

sultan_azam said:


> With the Grace of Almighty, prayer of my parents and loved ones, I have been able to get two cherishable moments of my life almost at similar time
> 
> 
> First -
> I was utilising the waiting time to document my experience with pte and ielts. It was not a cake walk as perceived initially. With lot of struggle and mental investment I am able to pen down my struggle with English exams in form of a book.
> *kaju/moderator *
> Second
> 
> Today morning I got call from my agent wishing new year and breaking the long awaited news to me. I finally got grant for me, spouse and child after 4 CO contacts and wait of almost 52 days since information provided. I wasnt able to inform this here due to daily chores of life. This milestone was not possible to achieve without help and guidance received in a whatsapp group and here in expatforum, especially keeda, the knowledge bank and expert on PR matters.
> 
> I learnt a lot during this part of journey and I still have a long path to go in migration journey.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and guidance. It really helped me a lot.
> 
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> 
> PR is just a milestone of life, PR will come eventually if you haven't done any mistake in documentation. I am glad to enjoy the waiting time with my parents and new born, I didn't wasted my time in anxiety for grant.




Congrats Sultan.. long await is over..Happy for you.. all the best for your next steps..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SRK_07

I have asthma will it effect my australia pr??... I have mentioned that to the medical officer... He wrote the same in my file... On portal it says my mefical is pending... Expats please help me I am really scared will it effect my case and how??


----------



## drasadqamar

SRK_07 said:


> I have asthma will it effect my australia pr??... I have mentioned that to the medical officer... He wrote the same in my file... On portal it says my mefical is pending... Expats please help me I am really scared will it effect my case and how??


IT will not affect on your medical. They are seeking for communicable diseases and asthma is not. Don't worry. Regards Dr Asad


----------



## drasadqamar

sultan_azam said:


> With the Grace of Almighty, prayer of my parents and loved ones, I have been able to get two cherishable moments of my life almost at similar time
> 
> 
> First -
> I was utilising the waiting time to document my experience with pte and ielts. It was not a cake walk as perceived initially. With lot of struggle and mental investment I am able to pen down my struggle with English exams in form of a book.
> <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Second
> 
> Today morning I got call from my agent wishing new year and breaking the long awaited news to me. I finally got grant for me, spouse and child after 4 CO contacts and wait of almost 52 days since information provided. I wasnt able to inform this here due to daily chores of life. This milestone was not possible to achieve without help and guidance received in a whatsapp group and here in expatforum, especially keeda, the knowledge bank and expert on PR matters.
> 
> I learnt a lot during this part of journey and I still have a long path to go in migration journey.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and guidance. It really helped me a lot.
> 
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> 
> PR is just a milestone of life, PR will come eventually if you haven't done any mistake in documentation. I am glad to enjoy the waiting time with my parents and new born, I didn't wasted my time in anxiety for grant.


Many many congratulations brother. May God bless you and your family for your new journey. Don't forget allike of us who are still editing for grant. Please keep posting and be active member of forum.
Best of luck regards


----------



## sultan_azam

famy said:


> Congratulations sultan and all the best.
> 
> May I ask you the reason behind such a delay, one year time? I mean was there some employment verification undergoing during the period? Can you please mention your time-line?


we got news of new member joining our family, case commenced after delivery of baby

meanwhile employment verification was done http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1056546-my-employment-interview-ahc.html


----------



## SRK_07

Thanks


drasadqamar said:


> SRK_07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have asthma will it effect my australia pr??... I have mentioned that to the medical officer... He wrote the same in my file... On portal it says my mefical is pending... Expats please help me I am really scared will it effect my case and how??
> 
> 
> 
> IT will not affect on your medical. They are seeking for communicable diseases and asthma is not. Don't worry. Regards Dr Asad
Click to expand...


----------



## sultan_azam

OZCallingUs said:


> Congratulations Sultan
> All the best for your new journey
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk





sumitn said:


> Congratulations Sultan on receiving the Grant and best of luck for next part of the Journey.





hari_it_ram said:


> Congrats Sultan_azam  All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.





Winwan said:


> Congratulations sultan. Finally the wait is over.
> Wishing you all the best.





gonnabeexpat said:


> Wow you waited for more than a year patiently to get grant. And here iam already going mad just for 100 days. I tip my hat to you sir. Hope you stick around , and provide support to other pr aspirants. All the best for the journey ahead . Hope you get a job and settle down soon in au.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk





misecmisc said:


> Congrats friend.





abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Sultan many congratulations. You have been present in so many groups answering everyone's questions. Thanks for that. Hope you have a great future ahead. All the best to you.





ibbz87 said:


> congrats bro.
> good luck
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk





jkothap said:


> Congratulations Sultan.. all the best..





hariyerra said:


> Congrats Sultan.. long await is over..Happy for you.. all the best for your next steps..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





drasadqamar said:


> Many many congratulations brother. May God bless you and your family for your new journey. Don't forget allike of us who are still editing for grant. Please keep posting and be active member of forum.
> Best of luck regards


Thanks everyone for the good wishes... it was an experience full of learning, but still lots and lots to learn


----------



## Anujdhall

Sharing personal exp
ACS and PTE were done on previous passport.
Went for PCC as per scheduled appointment was told by PSK Delhi ( Gurgaon ) that if you are married then spouse name must be endorsed in passport.
so you need to get a new passport and on same appointment (initial PCC) , one can come with new passport and get it done.

Not sure about other PSK's
also 1 advantage in whole process is that if passport is new ( less then 1 year)
then PCC is given during the appointment itself by the officials.
No need of re verification.

regards,
anuj




visava said:


> Has the passport authority mentioned it anywhere? I can't find it on their website though.
> 
> I also checked with the call centre and they denied any such mandatory requirement .
> 
> But PSK Delhi ito, has refused to process for one of my friend whose wife name is not mentioned in his passport.
> 
> Confused. I loose time in getting both our passports renewed and not sure how much impact it will have on my 189 visa case processing.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anujdhall

Hi All,

just found out this video on you tube regarding information about HAP Id and referral letter.






Hope this is correct way , if there is anythng else which needs to be taken care of , please help.


----------



## Anujdhall

Hi All,

Still very confused about medicals - to go for same without paying Visa fee (Submit application) or is it better to pay fees, submit application and then go for medicals ?

Came across below at DIBP website 

"I have already lodged my Australian visa application

You will be advised by email or by your case officer what health examinations you need to do (if any). You will then be requested to complete these examinations within a certain time period. Please wait until your visa case officer contacts you, do not use the My Health Declarations service if you have already lodged a visa application. It will delay processing of your visa application.
Note: To minimise processing delays, you should complete your required health examinations as soon as possible after your case officer has advised you to do so."

IS IT THAT IF APPLICATION IS LODGED AND MEDICALS ARE PLANNED AFTER THAT , LEAD TIME WILL BE MORE ?


----------



## vikaschandra

sultan_azam said:


> With the Grace of Almighty, prayer of my parents and loved ones, I have been able to get two cherishable moments of my life almost at similar time
> 
> 
> First -
> I was utilising the waiting time to document my experience with pte and ielts. It was not a cake walk as perceived initially. With lot of struggle and mental investment I am able to pen down my struggle with English exams in form of a book.
> <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator *
> Second
> 
> Today morning I got call from my agent wishing new year and breaking the long awaited news to me. I finally got grant for me, spouse and child after 4 CO contacts and wait of almost 52 days since information provided. I wasnt able to inform this here due to daily chores of life. This milestone was not possible to achieve without help and guidance received in a whatsapp group and here in expatforum, especially keeda, the knowledge bank and expert on PR matters.
> 
> I learnt a lot during this part of journey and I still have a long path to go in migration journey.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and guidance. It really helped me a lot.
> 
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> 
> PR is just a milestone of life, PR will come eventually if you haven't done any mistake in documentation. I am glad to enjoy the waiting time with my parents and new born, I didn't wasted my time in anxiety for grant.


Long awaited grant sultan. Congratulations to you and family.


----------



## mellina

Victor_Aus said:


> Nowadays I check started checking my horoscope more often
> 
> Completed 86 days since lodge


I think this is the best way to do it anyways


----------



## ibbz87

Anujdhall said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Still very confused about medicals - to go for same without paying Visa fee (Submit application) or is it better to pay fees, submit application and then go for medicals ?
> 
> Came across below at DIBP website
> 
> "I have already lodged my Australian visa application
> 
> You will be advised by email or by your case officer what health examinations you need to do (if any). You will then be requested to complete these examinations within a certain time period. Please wait until your visa case officer contacts you, do not use the My Health Declarations service if you have already lodged a visa application. It will delay processing of your visa application.
> Note: To minimise processing delays, you should complete your required health examinations as soon as possible after your case officer has advised you to do so."
> 
> IS IT THAT IF APPLICATION IS LODGED AND MEDICALS ARE PLANNED AFTER THAT , LEAD TIME WILL BE MORE ?


well you can surly go for medicals before lodging your visa, its called my health declaration i think.
This is beneficial for someone who has doubts about his/her health and anything positive could end up costinf huge amount in visa fee.
so if you are doiubtful about any of the major health conditions they go for it.
I was in same dilema but ended up lodging my visa and they went for medicals and everything was ok.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ariin

sultan_azam said:


> With the Grace of Almighty, prayer of my parents and loved ones, I have been able to get two cherishable moments of my life almost at similar time
> 
> 
> First -
> I was utilising the waiting time to document my experience with pte and ielts. It was not a cake walk as perceived initially. With lot of struggle and mental investment I am able to pen down my struggle with English exams in form of a book.
> <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator *
> Second
> 
> Today morning I got call from my agent wishing new year and breaking the long awaited news to me. I finally got grant for me, spouse and child after 4 CO contacts and wait of almost 52 days since information provided. I wasnt able to inform this here due to daily chores of life. This milestone was not possible to achieve without help and guidance received in a whatsapp group and here in expatforum, especially keeda, the knowledge bank and expert on PR matters.
> 
> I learnt a lot during this part of journey and I still have a long path to go in migration journey.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and guidance. It really helped me a lot.
> 
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> 
> PR is just a milestone of life, PR will come eventually if you haven't done any mistake in documentation. I am glad to enjoy the waiting time with my parents and new born, I didn't wasted my time in anxiety for grant.



Congrats bro gud luck


----------



## sultan_azam

vikaschandra said:


> Long awaited grant sultan. Congratulations to you and family.


Thanks Vikas....


----------



## sultan_azam

ariin said:


> Congrats bro gud luck


Thanks ariin


----------



## singhexpat20

Hi, I have a question in Immitracker, what is employment verification ? After we lodge visa does employment verification happens and if so,how do we know that employment verification happened ?


----------



## siddhant.dc

*Partner Details - Visa Application*

Hi

I got an invite to apply for 189 visa in Dec 16 round and is currently in the process of filling the visa application form on Immi Account.

Points Breakdown
Age - 30, PTE - 10, Education - 15, Work Ex - 5, Partner - 5, Total = 65

Have few questions regarding the details to be entered in the form for my partner (claiming 5 points).

1) Education :- Wrt to ACS my partner is qualified as ICT business analyst but ACS has granted acceptance based on only "Work Ex (RPL Route)", my partners education qualifications were not recognised by ACS.
*
So when entering education details for my partner should I enter his BTECH (Electrical) and MBA information or keep it as blank ??*

2) Work Experience :- Wrt to ACS my partner is qualified as ICT business analyst but ACS has granted acceptance based on only "Work Ex (RPL Route)".

*So while entering information related to work experience should i only enter the work ex details "after which ACS has recognised work ex" i.e. my partner have 8 years of exp but ACS has reduced 6 years (RPL route) and now only last 2 years are left. *


Wrt to myself also I have few questions :- 

3) Education :- *Do I have to provide information about by school education as well ?* (This was not part of ACS so not sure that i should add this information in Visa form)

4) Work Ex : I* have 6 years of experience, ACS has reduced 2 years and now i have effectively 4 years of work ex post July 2012, while entering work ex details should i mention about all 6 years or only 4 ?? *


----------



## kanavsharma

Anyone in q since March 2016?


----------



## nikhil_k

sultan_azam said:


> With the Grace of Almighty, prayer of my parents and loved ones, I have been able to get two cherishable moments of my life almost at similar time
> 
> 
> First -
> I was utilising the waiting time to document my experience with pte and ielts. It was not a cake walk as perceived initially. With lot of struggle and mental investment I am able to pen down my struggle with English exams in form of a book.
> <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator *
> Second
> 
> Today morning I got call from my agent wishing new year and breaking the long awaited news to me. I finally got grant for me, spouse and child after 4 CO contacts and wait of almost 52 days since information provided. I wasnt able to inform this here due to daily chores of life. This milestone was not possible to achieve without help and guidance received in a whatsapp group and here in expatforum, especially keeda, the knowledge bank and expert on PR matters.
> 
> I learnt a lot during this part of journey and I still have a long path to go in migration journey.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and guidance. It really helped me a lot.
> 
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> 
> PR is just a milestone of life, PR will come eventually if you haven't done any mistake in documentation. I am glad to enjoy the waiting time with my parents and new born, I didn't wasted my time in anxiety for grant.


Congrates Sultan..long wait ends... i am happy for you...i actually thought that you have already got PR and may be you have settled in Oz and now are helping ppl like me on this forum. 
You have gained a vast amount of knowledge on AUS migration during this journey. Good Luck bro...i am in sydney let me know where are you landing 

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Grant:XXX


----------



## kamalendra

sultan_azam said:


> With the Grace of Almighty, prayer of my parents and loved ones, I have been able to get two cherishable moments of my life almost at similar time
> 
> 
> First -
> I was utilising the waiting time to document my experience with pte and ielts. It was not a cake walk as perceived initially. With lot of struggle and mental investment I am able to pen down my struggle with English exams in form of a book.
> <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator *
> Second
> 
> Today morning I got call from my agent wishing new year and breaking the long awaited news to me. I finally got grant for me, spouse and child after 4 CO contacts and wait of almost 52 days since information provided. I wasnt able to inform this here due to daily chores of life. This milestone was not possible to achieve without help and guidance received in a whatsapp group and here in expatforum, especially keeda, the knowledge bank and expert on PR matters.
> 
> I learnt a lot during this part of journey and I still have a long path to go in migration journey.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and guidance. It really helped me a lot.
> 
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> 
> PR is just a milestone of life, PR will come eventually if you haven't done any mistake in documentation. I am glad to enjoy the waiting time with my parents and new born, I didn't wasted my time in anxiety for grant.


Congrats a lot sultan,,, all the best for future,,, now I am the oldest civil engineer waiting


----------



## kamalendra

kanavsharma said:


> Anyone in q since March 2016?


yes kanav, here I am


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Good luck for tomorrow everyone 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

gonnabeexpat said:


> Good luck for tomorrow everyone
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




1st century completed today. It wasn't a desperate wait until now but things have changed a lot in my current organisation and now I am really looking forward for a grant.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tikki2282 said:


> 1st century completed today. It wasn't a desperate wait until now but things have changed a lot in my current organisation and now I am really looking forward for a grant.


Dude me too , but the wait is hard man. My carrier is going nowhere in my current company , i really need to jump companies if I want to increase my salary and carrier prospects . I can't do that now due to this.           

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

nikhil_k said:


> Congrates Sultan..long wait ends... i am happy for you...i actually thought that you have already got PR and may be you have settled in Oz and now are helping ppl like me on this forum.
> You have gained a vast amount of knowledge on AUS migration during this journey. Good Luck bro...i am in sydney let me know where are you landing
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Grant:XXX


Hey Nikhil, pleased to read your message, yes I have gained some knowledge but I believe I still hve lots to learn.

I will surely inform my landing details.

Thanks once again

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

kamalendra said:


> Congrats a lot sultan,,, all the best for future,,, now I am the oldest civil engineer waiting


Thanks kamalendra. I pray it gets finalised for you soon

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

tikki2282 said:


> 1st century completed today. It wasn't a desperate wait until now but things have changed a lot in my current organisation and now I am really looking forward for a grant.


Goodluck tikki and gonnabeexpat.

Almighty will do the best to us.

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## siddhant.dc

Hi all, request if you could please help with these questions

I got an invite to apply for 189 visa in Dec 16 round and is currently in the process of filling the visa application form on Immi Account.

Points Breakdown
Age - 30, PTE - 10, Education - 15, Work Ex - 5, Partner - 5, Total = 65

Have few questions regarding the details to be entered in the form for my partner (claiming 5 points).

1) Education :- Wrt to ACS my partner is qualified as ICT business analyst but ACS has granted acceptance based on only "Work Ex (RPL Route)", my partners education qualifications were not recognised by ACS.

So when entering education details for my partner should I enter his BTECH (Electrical) and MBA information or keep it as blank ??

2) Work Experience :- Wrt to ACS my partner is qualified as ICT business analyst but ACS has granted acceptance based on only "Work Ex (RPL Route)".

So while entering information related to work experience should i only enter the work ex details "after which ACS has recognised work ex" i.e. my partner have 8 years of exp but ACS has reduced 6 years (RPL route) and now only last 2 years are left. 


Wrt to myself also I have few questions :- 

3) Education :- Do I have to provide information about by school education as well ? (This was not part of ACS so not sure that i should add this information in Visa form)

4) Work Ex : I have 6 years of experience, ACS has reduced 2 years and now i have effectively 4 years of work ex post July 2012, while entering work ex details should i mention about all 6 years or only 4 ??


----------



## shaancm

sultan_azam said:


> With the Grace of Almighty, prayer of my parents and loved ones, I have been able to get two cherishable moments of my life almost at similar time
> 
> 
> First -
> I was utilising the waiting time to document my experience with pte and ielts. It was not a cake walk as perceived initially. With lot of struggle and mental investment I am able to pen down my struggle with English exams in form of a book.
> <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator *
> Second
> 
> Today morning I got call from my agent wishing new year and breaking the long awaited news to me. I finally got grant for me, spouse and child after 4 CO contacts and wait of almost 52 days since information provided. I wasnt able to inform this here due to daily chores of life. This milestone was not possible to achieve without help and guidance received in a whatsapp group and here in expatforum, especially keeda, the knowledge bank and expert on PR matters.
> 
> I learnt a lot during this part of journey and I still have a long path to go in migration journey.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and guidance. It really helped me a lot.
> 
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> 
> PR is just a milestone of life, PR will come eventually if you haven't done any mistake in documentation. I am glad to enjoy the waiting time with my parents and new born, I didn't wasted my time in anxiety for grant.




Congrats Sultan, i hope you will stick around to help us all.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrenLK

I just wanted to say a big thank you to all of you for the information provided here. I wasn't super active but I have been reading through just gathering information (as I'm sure many of us are). I received my PR on 3rd of January and this forum has been invaluable. Thank you for your openness at answering questions. 


ANZSCO Code: 221213
EOI Date: 23/09/2016
Point total: 70pts
Onshore 
Invited: 7/12/2016
Applied: 7/12/2016
Granted: 03/01/2017


----------



## khdmithun

Hi All,

I am happy to inform you all that I got Visa for me and my family on 5th January.... 
Thanks a ton for all members in this group for sharing valuable information and responding for my queries... 


Thanks again... Cheerss....


----------



## running_whipstitch

Hello everyone

Just a quick question

I have a total of 2 employers: 1 previous and 1 current. In uploading documents on immiaccount, can I just merge the documents from those employers per category? Like for payslips, can I just create one pdf file for my previous and current employer? Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Anujdhall

Hi All,

Need urgent help here.At DIBP website it mentioned repeatedly at number of places that 

"you should not use My Health Declarations if you have already lodged your visa application as it will slow down the processing of your visa application"

As i understand this would mean that if i have not yet submitted the visa application form and paid the fee , this service can be used.
Status of my application for 'Points Based Skilled Migration Visa' in Immi Account is "INCOMPLETE" as of now , so i can go ahead and create a new application of "My health declaration" and get it done. 
Please confirm if this is right way , and then would 2 active applications appear in my account one for visa and other for health declarations ?


----------



## andreyx108b

Anujdhall said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need urgent help here.At DIBP website it mentioned repeatedly at number of places that
> 
> "you should not use My Health Declarations if you have already lodged your visa application as it will slow down the processing of your visa application"
> 
> As i understand this would mean that if i have not yet submitted the visa application form and paid the fee , this service can be used.
> Status of my application for 'Points Based Skilled Migration Visa' in Immi Account is "INCOMPLETE" as of now , so i can go ahead and create a new application of "My health declaration" and get it done.
> Please confirm if this is right way , and then would 2 active applications appear in my account one for visa and other for health declarations ?




To be honest, i am a bit confused, did you lodge your visa? Or did not? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Anujdhall

Hi,

No have just filled in all the details in application and saved but yet to submit and pay the fees.




andreyx108b said:


> To be honest, i am a bit confused, did you lodge your visa? Or did not?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mint123

siddhant.dc said:


> Hi all, request if you could please help with these questions
> 
> I got an invite to apply for 189 visa in Dec 16 round and is currently in the process of filling the visa application form on Immi Account.
> 
> Points Breakdown
> Age - 30, PTE - 10, Education - 15, Work Ex - 5, Partner - 5, Total = 65
> 
> Have few questions regarding the details to be entered in the form for my partner (claiming 5 points).
> 
> 1) Education :- Wrt to ACS my partner is qualified as ICT business analyst but ACS has granted acceptance based on only "Work Ex (RPL Route)", my partners education qualifications were not recognised by ACS.
> 
> So when entering education details for my partner should I enter his BTECH (Electrical) and MBA information or keep it as blank ??
> 
> 2) Work Experience :- Wrt to ACS my partner is qualified as ICT business analyst but ACS has granted acceptance based on only "Work Ex (RPL Route)".
> 
> So while entering information related to work experience should i only enter the work ex details "after which ACS has recognised work ex" i.e. my partner have 8 years of exp but ACS has reduced 6 years (RPL route) and now only last 2 years are left.
> 
> 
> Wrt to myself also I have few questions :-
> 
> 3) Education :- Do I have to provide information about by school education as well ? (This was not part of ACS so not sure that i should add this information in Visa form)
> 
> 4) Work Ex : I have 6 years of experience, ACS has reduced 2 years and now i have effectively 4 years of work ex post July 2012, while entering work ex details should i mention about all 6 years or only 4 ??


Well, I think you should fill up all the details on education and working history irrespective ACS recognised them or not. Since you will need to fill up the form 80 and 1221 which will again asking for working history and education details, so it is better to have the information on the application form to be same as the one you disclose in the both forms. Also, when entering the working history in the application form, you have the option to choose whether you claim points from them or not, so I think this shows that you should include all your work experiences.

That's what I think as there was a senior suggested me to include my part time work experiences as well in the application even though they were not relevant.


----------



## mint123

Anujdhall said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need urgent help here.At DIBP website it mentioned repeatedly at number of places that
> 
> "you should not use My Health Declarations if you have already lodged your visa application as it will slow down the processing of your visa application"
> 
> As i understand this would mean that if i have not yet submitted the visa application form and paid the fee , this service can be used.
> Status of my application for 'Points Based Skilled Migration Visa' in Immi Account is "INCOMPLETE" as of now , so i can go ahead and create a new application of "My health declaration" and get it done.
> Please confirm if this is right way , and then would 2 active applications appear in my account one for visa and other for health declarations ?


Just to clarify, you haven't lodge the application nor start My Health declaration yet right?

I think you have worry too much. You can actually lodge the visa and make payment. Then in your immigration account where you can upload your documents, there is a button for "View health assessment", from there you can organize the health examinations by filling up the health declaration form and obtain HAP ID then make appointment for the health examination. The health examination centre will straight submit your health examination result to immigration.

That's what I do. You can ask for other seniors' opinion as I just lodged my application. 

And I don't think arranged health examination before you lodging the application will be making the process any quicker since the immigration website mentioned that "Completing health examinations before lodging a visa application is not recommended for everyone and quicker processing is not guaranteed."


----------



## Anujdhall

Hi,

yes , i have not lodged visa application yet.

Got your point i can go ahead with any of the options as there won't be any impact on processing time.
thanks.




mint123 said:


> Just to clarify, you haven't lodge the application nor start My Health declaration yet right?
> 
> I think you have worry too much. You can actually lodge the visa and make payment. Then in your immigration account where you can upload your documents, there is a button for "View health assessment", from there you can organize the health examinations by filling up the health declaration form and obtain HAP ID then make appointment for the health examination. The health examination centre will straight submit your health examination result to immigration.
> 
> That's what I do. You can ask for other seniors' opinion as I just lodged my application.
> 
> And I don't think arranged health examination before you lodging the application will be making the process any quicker since the immigration website mentioned that "Completing health examinations before lodging a visa application is not recommended for everyone and quicker processing is not guaranteed."


----------



## sultan_azam

shaancm said:


> Congrats Sultan, i hope you will stick around to help us all..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Shaan, I am here

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

BrenLK said:


> I just wanted to say a big thank you to all of you for the information provided here. I wasn't super active but I have been reading through just gathering information (as I'm sure many of us are). I received my PR on 3rd of January and this forum has been invaluable. Thank you for your openness at answering questions.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 221213
> EOI Date: 23/09/2016
> Point total: 70pts
> Onshore
> Invited: 7/12/2016
> Applied: 7/12/2016
> Granted: 03/01/2017


Congratulations Bren, 2017 is lucky for many and it seems DIBP is back in action

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

khdmithun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform you all that I got Visa for me and my family on 5th January....
> Thanks a ton for all members in this group for sharing valuable information and responding for my queries...
> 
> 
> Thanks again... Cheerss....


Congrats Mithun, good luck

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

running_whipstitch said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Just a quick question
> 
> I have a total of 2 employers: 1 previous and 1 current. In uploading documents on immiaccount, can I just merge the documents from those employers per category? Like for payslips, can I just create one pdf file for my previous and current employer? Thank you so much for your help


Upload seperately, employer 1, employer 2 like that

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## pushkar1985

Sultan brother. Do we have any format for rnr letters ?

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189


----------



## AUDream2017

Hello Friends... Do you have std CV/Resume format/ template? Please share....


----------



## Sydneyboy

sultan_azam said:


> Upload seperately, employer 1, employer 2 like that
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Hey Sultan_Azam, I saw u got the grant  Man... I am so happy for you, I wish you best of luck for the future.

I have been watching your comments and "gonnabeexpat's" comments. I wish he also get the grant soon.


----------



## Inf_18

Hi Friends,

I have got my PR (189) in 2015 and I have been to Australia twice. Now, I want to process visa for my wife and baby. I am confused between partner visa and regular 189 visa. We both are in IT. She would be completing 10 yrs of work experience in July 2017 and hence would be able to score 60 points. (IELTS 0 points). Should I wait for July 2017 and apply a regular 189 visa for her and baby as dependent or Should I got for partner visa now itself ?
One more point to consider is she will be 32 years old by Nov 2017.

can someone advise please?


----------



## Sydneyboy

Inf_18 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have got my PR (189) in 2015 and I have been to Australia twice. Now, I want to process visa for my wife and baby. I am confused between partner visa and regular 189 visa. We both are in IT. She would be completing 10 yrs of work experience in July 2017 and hence would be able to score 60 points. (IELTS 0 points). Should I wait for July 2017 and apply a regular 189 visa for her and baby as dependent or Should I got for partner visa now itself ?
> One more point to consider is she will be 32 years old by Nov 2017.
> 
> can someone advise please?


Hi Bro,

my suggestion is to go for partner visa, it will take less time and less efforts. let the more experience members reply.

thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

pushkar1985 said:


> Sultan brother. Do we have any format for rnr letters ?
> 
> 233512: Mechanical engineer
> 65 points/189


send me your mail id in private message


----------



## sultan_azam

Sydneyboy said:


> Hey Sultan_Azam, I saw u got the grant  Man... I am so happy for you, I wish you best of luck for the future.
> 
> I have been watching your comments and "gonnabeexpat's" comments. I wish he also get the grant soon.


thanks a lot,

i pray all the long waiting cases get finalised soon


----------



## sultan_azam

Inf_18 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have got my PR (189) in 2015 and I have been to Australia twice. Now, I want to process visa for my wife and baby. I am confused between partner visa and regular 189 visa. We both are in IT. She would be completing 10 yrs of work experience in July 2017 and hence would be able to score 60 points. (IELTS 0 points). Should I wait for July 2017 and apply a regular 189 visa for her and baby as dependent or Should I got for partner visa now itself ?
> One more point to consider is she will be 32 years old by Nov 2017.
> 
> can someone advise please?


IT guys with 60 points are having tough luck since Dec 2015, if you can think of making 65 or 70 in EoI then it would be good to take 189 route, 

189 involves waiting till July, then going for skill assessment, eoi, invite, visa application and waiting, 

do consider time involved in both the routes, take decision accordingly


----------



## pushkar1985

sultan_azam said:


> send me your mail id in private message


Thanks brother. I messaged you. 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189


----------



## PankajPatro

*Did I do a mistake by not using a migration agent to file my 189*

Hi Expats,

I am new to this forum and have filed my 189, have no response as of now and am worried how much time does it take to get any update.

My Details

Category - Software Engineer.
EOI Filed - 20 Sep 2016
EOI Received - 4th Oct 
Visa Filed - 14th Oct
Uploaded and Finished Documentation - 21st Oct.
CO Contact - 24th Oct - Asking for Medicals.
Medicals Completed - 2nd Nov
CO Contact - 2nd December - Asking for some additional documents(IT Tax Filing)
Uploaded Documents - 5th December.
No Further Contact Made. No Employee Verification Mail Yet.
Hoping to hear something.
Grant -


----------



## drasadqamar

khdmithun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform you all that I got Visa for me and my family on 5th January....
> Thanks a ton for all members in this group for sharing valuable information and responding for my queries...
> 
> 
> Thanks again... Cheerss....


Congratulations to you bro. May you have successful new journey


----------



## drasadqamar

BrenLK said:


> I just wanted to say a big thank you to all of you for the information provided here. I wasn't super active but I have been reading through just gathering information (as I'm sure many of us are). I received my PR on 3rd of January and this forum has been invaluable. Thank you for your openness at answering questions.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 221213
> EOI Date: 23/09/2016
> Point total: 70pts
> Onshore
> Invited: 7/12/2016
> Applied: 7/12/2016
> Granted: 03/01/2017


Dear Bren many congratulations to you for your grant.


----------



## vinodn007

PankajPatro said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I am new to this forum and have filed my 189, have no response as of now and am worried how much time does it take to get any update.
> 
> My Details
> 
> Category - Software Engineer.
> EOI Filed - 20 Sep 2016
> EOI Received - 4th Oct
> Visa Filed - 14th Oct
> Uploaded and Finished Documentation - 21st Oct.
> CO Contact - 24th Oct - Asking for Medicals.
> Medicals Completed - 2nd Nov
> CO Contact - 2nd December - Asking for some additional documents(IT Tax Filing)
> Uploaded Documents - 5th December.
> No Further Contact Made. No Employee Verification Mail Yet.
> Hoping to hear something.
> Grant -


How can you say no response when CO has contacted you twice.there are people waiting without a single contact.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Congratulations to all who have received the grant

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anthriksh

sultan_azam said:


> there must be written in the ACS letter ' experience after mm-yy is considered to equate to xyz occupation code"
> 
> can you post that line here ??
> 
> you need to maximise points in EOI, english points is one constituent of that. the more the better


Hi,

As per ACS here is that line .

The following employment after May 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

I want to know if whether even i will be able to get enough points or not to apply in 189 or not?

i am still confused that if i can get 5 points for below criteria or not 

"Other factors

Credentialled community language qualifications

5


Partner skill qualifications

5"

as with Graduation Engineering degree in India how many points will i get .

As if I get 60 only with PTE 65 scores than i wont have any option but to seek state nomination.

Regards


----------



## PankajPatro

vinodn007 said:


> How can you say no response when CO has contacted you twice.there are people waiting without a single contact.


As I said, I am new to all of this, I should have written no further contact . The thing which worries me was, the contact was to re-upload the documents which was already uploaded, so didn't think to call it as a contact, because till now no employee verification mail has been received nor any updates from them. Any ways, all I can do is wait and hope I will get the Grant this year.


----------



## vinodn007

PankajPatro said:


> As I said, I am new to all of this, I should have written no further contact . The thing which worries me was, the contact was to re-upload the documents which was already uploaded, so didn't think to call it as a contact, because till now no employee verification mail has been received nor any updates from them. Any ways, all I can do is wait and hope I will get the Grant this year.


Don't get me wrong.whether CO contacted you for same documents or new the point is CO did contact you twice which is enough indicator that your application is being worked upon.also we all are equally new as you as we are filing visa also for first time.all I meant was people are waiting without any contact while are least you are better off that you know someone is looking at your application.good luck with your grant and the anxiety is the same among all of us.e employment verification may or may not happen.there is no process described on what happens during the application review.each case is treated differently and timeline varies.i am very sure Dibp has a process which they follow.just that we can't see it hence get anxious.


----------



## bharathi.ra02

*Adding an Additional Applicant after Lodgement*

Hi,

I have few queries.

Have applied for 189 in the month of July after which I added my Husband on 21st Nov.

I received a verification call from Delhi(India) on 3rd Jan 2017.

But still a Case Officer has not been assigned.

-Has anyone encountered the same.
- I have been asked to send the 1436 form via Mail. So in this case how do we make a payment for the Additional Applicant (From 1436 has a section for payment details)
-For Additional Applicant we do not find 'Organise Health Assessment' Link.How can they arrange for the medical tests.

Thanks
Bharathi


----------



## vinodn007

bharathi.ra02 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have few queries.
> 
> Have applied for 189 in the month of July after which I added my Husband on 21st Nov.
> 
> I received a verification call from Delhi(India) on 3rd Jan 2017.
> 
> But still a Case Officer has not been assigned.
> 
> -Has anyone encountered the same.
> - I have been asked to send the 1436 form via Mail. So in this case how do we make a payment for the Additional Applicant (From 1436 has a section for payment details)
> -For Additional Applicant we do not find 'Organise Health Assessment' Link.How can they arrange for the medical tests.
> 
> Thanks
> Bharathi


Unless a CO has been assigned how do you think you got the call.i amnsure they are working on your case and all applications till 14 Dec 2016 have been alloted as per dibp GSM allocation dates.only those for whom additional documents are asked know that congas been alloted.for rest generally no email is sent stating CO has been asigned.in very rare case we saw that they received email that CO has been assigned without asking for more documents.good luck


----------



## PankajPatro

Thanks man. We all have our anxiety and hence this forum. Can I ask something, did you do your process all by yourself or was it through an agent. As I have done everything on my own, am a bit more worried.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

bharathi.ra02 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have few queries.
> 
> Have applied for 189 in the month of July after which I added my Husband on 21st Nov.
> 
> I received a verification call from Delhi(India) on 3rd Jan 2017.
> 
> But still a Case Officer has not been assigned.
> 
> -Has anyone encountered the same.
> - I have been asked to send the 1436 form via Mail. So in this case how do we make a payment for the Additional Applicant (From 1436 has a section for payment details)
> -For Additional Applicant we do not find 'Organise Health Assessment' Link.How can they arrange for the medical tests.
> 
> Thanks
> Bharathi


We will never know whether a case officer has been assigned or not. I think you better call up the dibp to get the other 2 queries clarified. 

If you don't mind could you please tell me what they asked during the verification call.


----------



## Rajaastha

khdmithun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform you all that I got Visa for me and my family on 5th January....
> Thanks a ton for all members in this group for sharing valuable information and responding for my queries...
> 
> 
> Thanks again... Cheerss....


Happy bto hear your grand news.

Whether you done your wife and kid medicals.

Enjoy


----------



## vinodn007

PankajPatro said:


> Thanks man. We all have our anxiety and hence this forum. Can I ask something, did you do your process all by yourself or was it through an agent. As I have done everything on my own, am a bit more worried.


I did it myself based on help from the forum and members.


----------



## vasanth240

Dear friends, Did anyone face this issue, i selected 'no' for 'Is this applicant claiming
partner skills points?' and lodged my visa. Now when I tried to view the submitted application it does not show any selection at all, it is empty without a yes or no. Also while filling the form itself i hace noticed that after making the selection as no for partner skills and if I navigate to different page and if I return back then the selection would be lost.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Hy guys 100 days have passed since i lodged my application. till now i have not received any sort of communication from DIBP regarding my applicaion hence i have decided to call them. could you guys please share the number and also some pointers on how to approach them?


----------



## sultan_azam

anthriksh said:


> Hi,
> 
> As per ACS here is that line .
> 
> The following employment after May 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> I want to know if whether even i will be able to get enough points or not to apply in 189 or not?
> 
> i am still confused that if i can get 5 points for below criteria or not
> 
> "Other factors
> 
> Credentialled community language qualifications
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> Partner skill qualifications
> 
> 5"
> 
> as with Graduation Engineering degree in India how many points will i get .
> 
> As if I get 60 only with PTE 65 scores than i wont have any option but to seek state nomination.
> 
> Regards


Ok, you have 7 years 7 month of relevant experience, that will fetch you 10 points if experience, your experience points will become 15 on 1st June if there is no gap in employment since 1st June 2009.



Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## anthriksh

sultan_azam said:


> Ok, you have 7 years 7 month of relevant experience, that will fetch you 10 points if experience, your experience points will become 15 on 1st June if there is no gap in employment since 1st June 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Thanks Sultan, 


as with Graduation Engineering degree in India how many points will i get for it ?

I want to know if whether even i will be able to get enough points or not to apply in 189 or not with 65 points ?

i am still confused that if i can get 5 points for below criteria or not what i need to get below mentioned 5 points ?

"Other factors

Credentialled community language qualifications

5


Partner skill qualifications

5"


----------



## sultan_azam

anthriksh said:


> Thanks Sultan,
> 
> 
> as with Graduation Engineering degree in India how many points will i get for it ?
> 
> I want to know if whether even i will be able to get enough points or not to apply in 189 or not with 65 points ?
> 
> i am still confused that if i can get 5 points for below criteria or not what i need to get below mentioned 5 points ?
> 
> "Other factors
> 
> Credentialled community language qualifications
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> Partner skill qualifications
> 
> 5"


Let's discuss it tmrw morning in private messaging

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

Day 399


----------



## hustaa

Have you tried to complain to IGIS?


dakshch said:


> Day 399


----------



## hustaa

Rajaastha said:


> Happy bto hear your grand news.
> 
> Whether you done your wife and kid medicals.
> 
> Enjoy


You may get it today or tomorrow.


----------



## dakshch

hustaa said:


> Have you tried to complain to IGIS?




Nope... what is IGIS ?


----------



## tk123

Hi everyone,

I wasn't able to share my Timeline earlier as I was travelling. 

This forum has been really helpful to me through out this process -- especially *Sultan*, whom I bugged quite a few times on IM. 

This grant couldn't have come at a better time, as my company was about to submit application for 457 visa and I had a few sleepless nights worried if it ends up overwriting 189.

There was no Employment Verification done (as far as I know). During this time, I called DIBP helpline 3 times -- don't know why  -- but they patiently answered every time. 

Other than this, I had two 30 minute consultation calls with Mark Northam (Immigration Consultant) - just to reconfirm everything ahead of Visa submission and I believe those $300 were well invested as he pointed out a few things which I may have missed myself. In all fairness, he didn't scare me to sign his complete services, rather suggested that with the amount of work I have already done, I should go ahead and submit myself.

*Timeline *below! -- I will share my list of documents in the next post.

*CODE: 233513 *(PLANT OR PRODUCTION ENGINEER)
25/JUL/2016: ENGINEERS AUSTRALIA SKILL ASSESSMENT APPLIED - FAST TRACK (incl. SKILL EMPLOYMENT)
18/AUG/2016: EA OUTCOME
18/AUG/2016: EOI SUBMISSION (75 points)
01/SEP/2016: INVITATION
28/OCT/2016: VISA APPLICATION (delay due to my own laziness)
08/NOV/2016: CO CONTACT (CO: Shaun)
14/NOV/2016: MEDICAL
02/DEC/2016: DOCUMENT SUBMISSION (Delay in getting PCC)
06/JAN/2017: GRANT EMAIL! (CO: Ryan)
16/NOV/2017: IED (1 year from main applicant medical results)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## hustaa

The Inspector-General of Intelligence and Security.
Most likely you case goes to security checks by ASIO.
You can make a complaint to IGIS when it is over 1 year.
https://www.igis.gov.au/complaints/immigration-matters



dakshch said:


> Nope... what is IGIS ?


----------



## tk123

In the interest of everyone, I am sharing the supporting documents for my visa. Wishing good luck to everyone waiting for their Grant!


*DOCUMENTS:*

*SELF:*
- Transcripts (Intermediate, Bachelors, Masters)
- Certificates (Intermediate, Bachelors, Masters)
- Birth Certificate (with NAATI translation)
- National ID Card
- Resume
- Payslips + Bank Stats (2 per year for last 5 years) -- in 1 file
- Payslips (3/year for the first 5 years) - Bank Statements not available -- in 1 file.
- Reference Letter
- Tax Documents (6 out of 10 years) -- clubbed in 2 files
- Employment Contracts
- Contract Extension
- Confirmation Letter 
- Hiring Letter
Kept Promotion & Salary increment letters as backup but did not submit -- to avoid any unseen mismatch between salary or designation.
- Form 80
- Form 1221
- PCCs (kept US PCC for a 13 year old stay as backup but did not submit).
- Passport (Only current passport)
- Bank Statement (as proof of residence) -- 2 statements from last 1 year. 
- Utility Bills (as proof of residence) -- 2 bills each from 2 diff providers from last 1 year
- Skills Assessment
- IELTS

*WIFE: *
- Birth Certificate
- National ID Card (both proof of age & relationship) -- with NAATI translation..
- Passport (for proof of age & relationship)
- Form 80
- PCCs
- IELTS
- Marriage Certificate -- with NAATI translation.
- National ID Card -- with NAATI translation.
- Joint Bank Accounts (2 per year for the last 5 years)

*KIDS:*
- Birth Certificates
- Passports
- National ID & Birth Registeration (for one son who was born abroad)


----------



## Winwan

You are saying "all applications till 14 Dec 2016 have been alloted"

How do you get this date? 



vinodn007 said:


> Unless a CO has been assigned how do you think you got the call.i amnsure they are working on your case and all applications till 14 Dec 2016 have been alloted as per dibp GSM allocation dates.only those for whom additional documents are asked know that congas been alloted.for rest generally no email is sent stating CO has been asigned.in very rare case we saw that they received email that CO has been assigned without asking for more documents.good luck


----------



## vinodn007

Winwan said:


> You are saying "all applications till 14 Dec 2016 have been alloted"
> 
> How do you get this date?


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## rickymartin0071984

vasanth240 said:


> Dear friends, Did anyone face this issue, i selected 'no' for 'Is this applicant claiming
> partner skills points?' and lodged my visa. Now when I tried to view the submitted application it does not show any selection at all, it is empty without a yes or no. Also while filling the form itself i hace noticed that after making the selection as no for partner skills and if I navigate to different page and if I return back then the selection would be lost.


Yes,I faced same problem. Nothing to worry about though, since anyways you are not claiming partner points. 


Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## vasanth240

rickymartin0071984 said:


> Yes,I faced same problem. Nothing to worry about though, since anyways you are not claiming partner points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend for the reply


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Day 101 😢😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sreegle79

Happy to inform that I received grant at 6:38am IST today, from
CO: Eduardo, Position Number: 60007181, Brisbane

Today is my day.. Yours will be soon those who are waiting. Time like in my signature.


----------



## navdeepsingh

Congratulations sreegle

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Subbarao

Congrats sreegle79... Good to hear


----------



## tikki2282

sreegle79 said:


> Happy to inform that I received grant at 6:38am IST today, from
> 
> CO: Eduardo, Position Number: 60007181, Brisbane
> 
> 
> 
> Today is my day.. Yours will be soon those who are waiting. Time like in my signature.




Many congratulations


----------



## pbad2305

Please can someone tell me if Reference Letters from HR w/roles & responsibilities is still compulsory by the CO EVEN IF you have submitted work experience letter which states your designation at the time of employment, start date & end date, full time employee on a letter head. Submitted tax proofs, bank statements, pay slips, Form16s to support the same for each organization you've worked for. The reason is Reference letter outlining roles and responsibilities is against the policy of many employers in India and that can be very difficult to get. Secondly in my current organization I directly report to the MD, so getting him to sign a SD is also not possible. What is the way out please?


----------



## CaJn

*New to the forum*

I'm a regular visitor in this forum and have been following this thread for about 4 months! You get to see all emotions here and I do empathize with everyone here. There are wonderful members especially the seniors who are always ready to help and guide, Thank you for your time and efforts!

I've logged my Visa 189 on 16/Sep/2016, below are some details:
Points - 70
ANZSCO - 261111 (ICT Buisness Analyst)
Applicants - Me (primary), Wife and daughter
Job exp points - requested for Wife and me
Location - On - site
CO contact - 27/Sep/2016 (Adelaide) for all documents, PCC and Medicals; I was still in the process of uploading my documents.
Documents submitted on : 18/Oct/2016 (all including PCC and medicals)
Next Co contact / Grant : ??:fingerscrossed:

My query is, I was unemployed in Australia when I filed my application though my wife was working. I've got a job which is close to the ANZSCO code and have been working for a month . Could you please advise if I will need to inform DIBP of my status change in Form 80 and if this will help me to get my grant ahead?

Cheers!
CaJn


----------



## drasadqamar

sreegle79 said:


> Happy to inform that I received grant at 6:38am IST today, from
> CO: Eduardo, Position Number: 60007181, Brisbane
> 
> Today is my day.. Yours will be soon those who are waiting. Time like in my signature.


Congratulations for your grant...


----------



## CaJn

sreegle79 said:


> Happy to inform that I received grant at 6:38am IST today, from
> CO: Eduardo, Position Number: 60007181, Brisbane
> 
> Today is my day.. Yours will be soon those who are waiting. Time like in my signature.


Congrats on you grant!
All the best for your future in Down Under :first:


----------



## Manan008

104 Days </3


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tk123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I wasn't able to share my Timeline earlier as I was travelling.
> 
> This forum has been really helpful to me through out this process -- especially *Sultan*, whom I bugged quite a few times on IM.
> 
> This grant couldn't have come at a better time, as my company was about to submit application for 457 visa and I had a few sleepless nights worried if it ends up overwriting 189.
> 
> There was no Employment Verification done (as far as I know). During this time, I called DIBP helpline 3 times -- don't know why  -- but they patiently answered every time.
> 
> Other than this, I had two 30 minute consultation calls with Mark Northam (Immigration Consultant) - just to reconfirm everything ahead of Visa submission and I believe those $300 were well invested as he pointed out a few things which I may have missed myself. In all fairness, he didn't scare me to sign his complete services, rather suggested that with the amount of work I have already done, I should go ahead and submit myself.
> 
> *Timeline *below! -- I will share my list of documents in the next post.
> 
> *CODE: 233513 *(PLANT OR PRODUCTION ENGINEER)
> 25/JUL/2016: ENGINEERS AUSTRALIA SKILL ASSESSMENT APPLIED - FAST TRACK (incl. SKILL EMPLOYMENT)
> 18/AUG/2016: EA OUTCOME
> 18/AUG/2016: EOI SUBMISSION (75 points)
> 01/SEP/2016: INVITATION
> 28/OCT/2016: VISA APPLICATION (delay due to my own laziness)
> 08/NOV/2016: CO CONTACT (CO: Shaun)
> 14/NOV/2016: MEDICAL
> 02/DEC/2016: DOCUMENT SUBMISSION (Delay in getting PCC)
> 06/JAN/2017: GRANT EMAIL! (CO: Ryan)
> 16/NOV/2017: IED (1 year from main applicant medical results)
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Tk123, it's been more than 100 days since I lodged my visa, i have not received a single co contact yet and i don't know what's going on with my application. Could you please share the number you used to contact them and also some tips on how to approach them?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> 104 Days </3


                         got any co contact 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thepirate

Guys, I have two queries.

1. I have a 20 months older baby, who is also included in our 189 VISA application with her mother, and myself being the primary applicant. Do I still need to upload Form 1229 ("Consent to grant Australian Visa to a child under 18 years of age") for her, as both the parents are included in the application?

2. In previous posts, I have seen discussion regarding a passport size photo for each applicant and many forum members cited the official checklist mentioning the same but when I checked the checklist, I am not able to see any reference for a passport size photo.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-/Skilled-Independent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist# 

Can anyone provide their inputs?


----------



## tk123

gonnabeexpat said:


> Tk123, it's been more than 100 days since I lodged my visa, i have not received a single co contact yet and i don't know what's going on with my application. Could you please share the number you used to contact them and also some tips on how to approach them?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




I used this number to call them: +61 131 881 (menu options 1-1-2-1 if I remember correctly). 

They will ask for your passport number and DOB etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viaan

222 days and counting....


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tk123 said:


> I used this number to call them: +61 131 881 (menu options 1-1-2-1 if I remember correctly).
> 
> They will ask for your passport number and DOB etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks  At What time did you contact them?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

Guys, i suggest that better to stop counting days and move on ... its not like it comes any quicker by checking email.

I went through the same nervousness/anxiety in the first two weeks after document submission, but then I stopped logging into ImmiAccount and instead planned year end vacation with family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

PankajPatro said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I am new to this forum and have filed my 189, have no response as of now and am worried how much time does it take to get any update.
> 
> My Details
> 
> Category - Software Engineer.
> EOI Filed - 20 Sep 2016
> EOI Received - 4th Oct
> Visa Filed - 14th Oct
> Uploaded and Finished Documentation - 21st Oct.
> CO Contact - 24th Oct - Asking for Medicals.
> Medicals Completed - 2nd Nov
> CO Contact - 2nd December - Asking for some additional documents(IT Tax Filing)
> Uploaded Documents - 5th December.
> No Further Contact Made. No Employee Verification Mail Yet.
> Hoping to hear something.
> Grant -


relax and wait for them


----------



## sultan_azam

bharathi.ra02 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have few queries.
> 
> Have applied for 189 in the month of July after which I added my Husband on 21st Nov.
> 
> I received a verification call from Delhi(India) on 3rd Jan 2017.
> 
> But still a Case Officer has not been assigned.
> 
> -Has anyone encountered the same.
> - I have been asked to send the 1436 form via Mail. So in this case how do we make a payment for the Additional Applicant (From 1436 has a section for payment details)
> -For Additional Applicant we do not find 'Organise Health Assessment' Link.How can they arrange for the medical tests.
> 
> Thanks
> Bharathi


a case office has already taken up your case and verification call is a result of that

yes form 1436 is required if you add someone after lodging visa application.

DIBP will add new person to your visa application and they will send the HAP ID to do medicals, just wait for them


----------



## sultan_azam

tk123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I wasn't able to share my Timeline earlier as I was travelling.
> 
> This forum has been really helpful to me through out this process -- especially *Sultan*, whom I bugged quite a few times on IM.
> 
> This grant couldn't have come at a better time, as my company was about to submit application for 457 visa and I had a few sleepless nights worried if it ends up overwriting 189.
> 
> There was no Employment Verification done (as far as I know). During this time, I called DIBP helpline 3 times -- don't know why  -- but they patiently answered every time.
> 
> Other than this, I had two 30 minute consultation calls with Mark Northam (Immigration Consultant) - just to reconfirm everything ahead of Visa submission and I believe those $300 were well invested as he pointed out a few things which I may have missed myself. In all fairness, he didn't scare me to sign his complete services, rather suggested that with the amount of work I have already done, I should go ahead and submit myself.
> 
> *Timeline *below! -- I will share my list of documents in the next post.
> 
> *CODE: 233513 *(PLANT OR PRODUCTION ENGINEER)
> 25/JUL/2016: ENGINEERS AUSTRALIA SKILL ASSESSMENT APPLIED - FAST TRACK (incl. SKILL EMPLOYMENT)
> 18/AUG/2016: EA OUTCOME
> 18/AUG/2016: EOI SUBMISSION (75 points)
> 01/SEP/2016: INVITATION
> 28/OCT/2016: VISA APPLICATION (delay due to my own laziness)
> 08/NOV/2016: CO CONTACT (CO: Shaun)
> 14/NOV/2016: MEDICAL
> 02/DEC/2016: DOCUMENT SUBMISSION (Delay in getting PCC)
> 06/JAN/2017: GRANT EMAIL! (CO: Ryan)
> 16/NOV/2017: IED (1 year from main applicant medical results)
> 
> Good luck everyone!



Congrats once again



tk123 said:


> In the interest of everyone, I am sharing the supporting documents for my visa. Wishing good luck to everyone waiting for their Grant!
> 
> 
> *DOCUMENTS:*
> 
> *SELF:*
> - Transcripts (Intermediate, Bachelors, Masters)
> - Certificates (Intermediate, Bachelors, Masters)
> - Birth Certificate (with NAATI translation)
> - National ID Card
> - Resume
> - Payslips + Bank Stats (2 per year for last 5 years) -- in 1 file
> - Payslips (3/year for the first 5 years) - Bank Statements not available -- in 1 file.
> - Reference Letter
> - Tax Documents (6 out of 10 years) -- clubbed in 2 files
> - Employment Contracts
> - Contract Extension
> - Confirmation Letter
> - Hiring Letter
> Kept Promotion & Salary increment letters as backup but did not submit -- to avoid any unseen mismatch between salary or designation.
> - Form 80
> - Form 1221
> - PCCs (kept US PCC for a 13 year old stay as backup but did not submit).
> - Passport (Only current passport)
> - Bank Statement (as proof of residence) -- 2 statements from last 1 year.
> - Utility Bills (as proof of residence) -- 2 bills each from 2 diff providers from last 1 year
> - Skills Assessment
> - IELTS
> 
> *WIFE: *
> - Birth Certificate
> - National ID Card (both proof of age & relationship) -- with NAATI translation..
> - Passport (for proof of age & relationship)
> - Form 80
> - PCCs
> - IELTS
> - Marriage Certificate -- with NAATI translation.
> - National ID Card -- with NAATI translation.
> - Joint Bank Accounts (2 per year for the last 5 years)
> 
> *KIDS:*
> - Birth Certificates
> - Passports
> - National ID & Birth Registeration (for one son who was born abroad)


thanks for sharing this, will help many


----------



## sultan_azam

sreegle79 said:


> Happy to inform that I received grant at 6:38am IST today, from
> CO: Eduardo, Position Number: 60007181, Brisbane
> 
> Today is my day.. Yours will be soon those who are waiting. Time like in my signature.


Congrats Sreegle... all the best for journey ahead


----------



## sultan_azam

CaJn said:


> I'm a regular visitor in this forum and have been following this thread for about 4 months! You get to see all emotions here and I do empathize with everyone here. There are wonderful members especially the seniors who are always ready to help and guide, Thank you for your time and efforts!
> 
> I've logged my Visa 189 on 16/Sep/2016, below are some details:
> Points - 70
> ANZSCO - 261111 (ICT Buisness Analyst)
> Applicants - Me (primary), Wife and daughter
> Job exp points - requested for Wife and me
> Location - On - site
> CO contact - 27/Sep/2016 (Adelaide) for all documents, PCC and Medicals; I was still in the process of uploading my documents.
> Documents submitted on : 18/Oct/2016 (all including PCC and medicals)
> Next Co contact / Grant : ??:fingerscrossed:
> 
> My query is, I was unemployed in Australia when I filed my application though my wife was working. I've got a job which is close to the ANZSCO code and have been working for a month . Could you please advise if I will need to inform DIBP of my status change in Form 80 and if this will help me to get my grant ahead?
> 
> Cheers!
> CaJn


cant confirm whether it will help to expedite your application, but it will be good to inform them regarding your job through form 1022


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Friends my company name changed in 2013 from lg to lg postal solutions over Ltd. I have filed 189 visa but not mentioned this anywhere in acs or visa application. Would this be an issue ?


----------



## sultan_azam

thepirate said:


> Guys, I have two queries.
> 
> 1. I have a 20 months older baby, who is also included in our 189 VISA application with her mother, and myself being the primary applicant. Do I still need to upload Form 1229 ("Consent to grant Australian Visa to a child under 18 years of age") for her, as both the parents are included in the application?
> 
> 2. In previous posts, I have seen discussion regarding a passport size photo for each applicant and many forum members cited the official checklist mentioning the same but when I checked the checklist, I am not able to see any reference for a passport size photo.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-/Skilled-Independent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist#
> 
> Can anyone provide their inputs?


1. Form 1229 not required 

read this _*
Who should use this form?
Where children under 18 years of age intend to travel to Australia,
their non-accompanying parent(s) or person(s) with parental
responsibility (anyone who can lawfully determine where the
child/children is/are to live) may be required to sign a consent
form to give permission for the child/children to be granted an
Australian visa for the purpose of travel to stay temporarily or
permanently in Australia. If one parent, or person(s) with parental
responsibility, has lawfully been made solely responsible for
making decisions as to where the child/children is/are to live,
then only that parent or person needs to sign the consent form*_

2. Passport size photo is not required in many cases, but i was asked for this specifically


----------



## sultan_azam

tk123 said:


> Guys, i suggest that better to stop counting days and move on ... its not like it comes any quicker by checking email.
> 
> I went through the same nervousness/anxiety in the first two weeks after document submission, but then I stopped logging into ImmiAccount and instead planned year end vacation with family.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


agree, there so much else to do in life apart from PR


----------



## bikram82

tk123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I wasn't able to share my Timeline earlier as I was travelling.
> 
> This forum has been really helpful to me through out this process -- especially *Sultan*, whom I bugged quite a few times on IM.
> 
> This grant couldn't have come at a better time, as my company was about to submit application for 457 visa and I had a few sleepless nights worried if it ends up overwriting 189.
> 
> There was no Employment Verification done (as far as I know). During this time, I called DIBP helpline 3 times -- don't know why  -- but they patiently answered every time.
> 
> Other than this, I had two 30 minute consultation calls with Mark Northam (Immigration Consultant) - just to reconfirm everything ahead of Visa submission and I believe those $300 were well invested as he pointed out a few things which I may have missed myself. In all fairness, he didn't scare me to sign his complete services, rather suggested that with the amount of work I have already done, I should go ahead and submit myself.
> 
> *Timeline *below! -- I will share my list of documents in the next post.
> 
> *CODE: 233513 *(PLANT OR PRODUCTION ENGINEER)
> 25/JUL/2016: ENGINEERS AUSTRALIA SKILL ASSESSMENT APPLIED - FAST TRACK (incl. SKILL EMPLOYMENT)
> 18/AUG/2016: EA OUTCOME
> 18/AUG/2016: EOI SUBMISSION (75 points)
> 01/SEP/2016: INVITATION
> 28/OCT/2016: VISA APPLICATION (delay due to my own laziness)
> 08/NOV/2016: CO CONTACT (CO: Shaun)
> 14/NOV/2016: MEDICAL
> 02/DEC/2016: DOCUMENT SUBMISSION (Delay in getting PCC)
> 06/JAN/2017: GRANT EMAIL! (CO: Ryan)
> 16/NOV/2017: IED (1 year from main applicant medical results)
> 
> Good luck everyone!



Congrats TK!! grand news!!


----------



## Manan008

tk123 said:


> I used this number to call them: +61 131 881 (menu options 1-1-2-1 if I remember correctly).
> 
> They will ask for your passport number and DOB etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what did they say ?


----------



## aryulu

Hi,

There should be some official communication to employees about the change in company name, have that handy. Incase you dont have that , ask your HR to provide a letter regarding change in company name, incase CO asks for proof, you can provide either of them. HR letter is always preferred.




abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Friends my company name changed in 2013 from lg to lg postal solutions over Ltd. I have filed 189 visa but not mentioned this anywhere in acs or visa application. Would this be an issue ?


----------



## tk123

Manan008 said:


> what did they say ?




well the answer in the first 2 calls were generic that it takes 3 months usually and in some cases maybe take longer. But they do verify in the system before they respond. in my 3rd call they did say that a decision has not been reached, from which I assumed that it is at leadt now being reviewed by CO. I got the grant within a a week of the 3rd call. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

BrenLK said:


> I just wanted to say a big thank you to all of you for the information provided here. I wasn't super active but I have been reading through just gathering information (as I'm sure many of us are). I received my PR on 3rd of January and this forum has been invaluable. Thank you for your openness at answering questions.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 221213
> EOI Date: 23/09/2016
> Point total: 70pts
> Onshore
> Invited: 7/12/2016
> Applied: 7/12/2016
> Granted: 03/01/2017


Congrats.


----------



## misecmisc

khdmithun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform you all that I got Visa for me and my family on 5th January....
> Thanks a ton for all members in this group for sharing valuable information and responding for my queries...
> 
> 
> Thanks again... Cheerss....


Congrats.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

aryulu said:


> Hi,
> 
> There should be some official communication to employees about the change in company name, have that handy. Incase you dont have that , ask your HR to provide a letter regarding change in company name, incase CO asks for proof, you can provide either of them. HR letter is always preferred.



Thanks for your prompts reply. I have the letter handy on company official letter. But since I didnt mention it till now in ACS or VISA, it wont be serious right ?

Bit concerned


----------



## thepirate

Actually, my company did some restructuring and changed the name from Accenture Services Pvt. Limited to Accenture Solutions Pvt. Limited and changed my designation also from Software eng. sr. analyst to Test eng. sr. Analyst. 

Should I notify them about this ?



aryulu said:


> Hi,
> 
> There should be some official communication to employees about the change in company name, have that handy. Incase you dont have that , ask your HR to provide a letter regarding change in company name, incase CO asks for proof, you can provide either of them. HR letter is always preferred.


----------



## aryulu

If that is Accenture, Do not worry about that... CO/DBIP would have enough information about MNC's. 




thepirate said:


> Actually, my company did some restructuring and changed the name from Accenture Services Pvt. Limited to Accenture Solutions Pvt. Limited and changed my designation also from Software eng. sr. analyst to Test eng. sr. Analyst.
> 
> Should I notify them about this ?


----------



## aryulu

If you already have the letter handy,go ahead and uploaded it in "Other" Section - Do not wait for CO to contact you for additional information. CO Contacts will delay your Visa Grant.




abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Thanks for your prompts reply. I have the letter handy on company official letter. But since I didnt mention it till now in ACS or VISA, it wont be serious right ?
> 
> Bit concerned


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tk123 said:


> well the answer in the first 2 calls were generic that it takes 3 months usually and in some cases maybe take longer. But they do verify in the system before they respond. in my 3rd call they did say that a decision has not been reached, from which I assumed that it is at leadt now being reviewed by CO. I got the grant within a a week of the 3rd call.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will definitely call them tomorrow thanks for sharing this 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Thanks Aryu. I will do it. 
Also my birth certifcate doesnt have my name  

Would that be okay ?


----------



## tk123

gonnabeexpat said:


> Will definitely call them tomorrow thanks for sharing this
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saraaa

sultan_azam said:


> With the Grace of Almighty, prayer of my parents and loved ones, I have been able to get two cherishable moments of my life almost at similar time
> 
> 
> First -
> I was utilising the waiting time to document my experience with pte and ielts. It was not a cake walk as perceived initially. With lot of struggle and mental investment I am able to pen down my struggle with English exams in form of a book.
> <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator *
> Second
> 
> Today morning I got call from my agent wishing new year and breaking the long awaited news to me. I finally got grant for me, spouse and child after 4 CO contacts and wait of almost 52 days since information provided. I wasnt able to inform this here due to daily chores of life. This milestone was not possible to achieve without help and guidance received in a whatsapp group and here in expatforum, especially keeda, the knowledge bank and expert on PR matters.
> 
> I learnt a lot during this part of journey and I still have a long path to go in migration journey.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support and guidance. It really helped me a lot.
> 
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> 
> PR is just a milestone of life, PR will come eventually if you haven't done any mistake in documentation. I am glad to enjoy the waiting time with my parents and new born, I didn't wasted my time in anxiety for grant.



wow! Just lodged in after a break if few days and saw this post by u!
This indeed is a great news, Sultan. Many congratulations. Indeed a cherish able milestone

With the awesome help you have been giving to EVERY ONE of the member here, u sure had lots of best wishes with u. 
All the best for the journey ahead!


----------



## misecmisc

sreegle79 said:


> Happy to inform that I received grant at 6:38am IST today, from
> CO: Eduardo, Position Number: 60007181, Brisbane
> 
> Today is my day.. Yours will be soon those who are waiting. Time like in my signature.


Congrats.


----------



## sultan_azam

Saraaa said:


> wow! Just lodged in after a break if few days and saw this post by u!
> This indeed is a great news, Sultan. Many congratulations. Indeed a cherish able milestone
> 
> With the awesome help you have been giving to EVERY ONE of the member here, u sure had lots of best wishes with u.
> All the best for the journey ahead!


thanks a lot Saraa... i wish it gets finalised for all of us soon


----------



## aryulu

I dont think Birth certificate is require for Visa... you will have DOB updated in your passport. Also if you are born before Jan 26 1989, you would not need Date Of Birth certificate, only Secondary School certificate will suffice.



abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Thanks Aryu. I will do it.
> Also my birth certifcate doesnt have my name
> 
> Would that be okay ?


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Thanks. I am born in 1990. But my certificate has no name. ;-) hope that works


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

One query: Is birth certificate needed - or - is passport enough for date of birth information in 189 visa application? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## drasadqamar

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One query: Is birth certificate needed - or - is passport enough for date of birth information in 189 visa application? Please suggest. Thanks.


Yes birth certificates for all the applicants are required to submit. Good luck


----------



## Saraaa

sultan_azam said:


> thanks a lot Saraa... i wish it gets finalised for all of us soon


Ameen to that


----------



## Saraaa

gonnabeexpat said:


> Will definitely call them tomorrow thanks for sharing this
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hope you get some positive response from them when you call! It ll help us all in a way!

Been 110+ days here!


----------



## misecmisc

aryulu said:


> I dont think Birth certificate is require for Visa... you will have DOB updated in your passport. Also if you are born before Jan 26 1989, you would not need Date Of Birth certificate, only Secondary School certificate will suffice.


Just for clarification - If we are born before Jan 26 1989, then we do not need Date of Birth certificate, rather our class Tenth or High School certificate will be sufficient for our date of birth proof? Please confirm. Thanks.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

But can somoone advice if birth certificate has only parents name but not child's name ? Will it work ?


----------



## australianexpat2015

The case officer requested documents twice. What do you all think are our chances on getting grant?
All the Information provided in the signature. Please reply.


----------



## aryulu

misecmisc said:


> Just for clarification - If we are born before Jan 26 1989, then we do not need Date of Birth certificate, rather our class Tenth or High School certificate will be sufficient for our date of birth proof? Please confirm. Thanks.




Yes, that is sufficient...


----------



## aryulu

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> But can somoone advice if birth certificate has only parents name but not child's name ? Will it work ?



That will not work. You have to get your name endorsed in Birth certificate to make it valid.


----------



## Amritbains206

australianexpat2015 said:


> The case officer requested documents twice. What do you all think are our chances on getting grant?
> 
> All the Information provided in the signature. Please reply.




I have the same question. Co asked for spouse functional english and form 80. Provided on 8 jan. What is the stage now? Can there still be employment verification pending or we are above that stage now?
Experts- please advice?


Anzsco: 261311
Eoi submit: 15 aug 2016
Invitation: 1 sept 2016
Submitted: 11 oct(with all docs)
Co contact: 3 jan (asked for form 80 for spouse and functional english proof)
Status: waiting for information


----------



## hari_it_ram

drasadqamar said:


> Yes birth certificates for all the applicants are required to submit. Good luck




Where it is stated as?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## hari_it_ram

misecmisc said:


> Just for clarification - If we are born before Jan 26 1989, then we do not need Date of Birth certificate, rather our class Tenth or High School certificate will be sufficient for our date of birth proof? Please confirm. Thanks.




I believe your talking about passport not about PR.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## misecmisc

hari_it_ram said:


> I believe your talking about passport not about PR.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


I am asking about the document needed for proof of date of birth in 189 visa application. Is the document for proof of date of birth not needed in 189 visa application? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys is there a possibility of getting co contact after 100 days?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

misecmisc said:


> I am asking about the document needed for proof of date of birth in 189 visa application. Is the document for proof of date of birth not needed in 189 visa application? Please suggest. Thanks.




Birth Certificate is not a mandatory one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Amritbains206

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys is there a possibility of getting co contact after 100 days?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Relax gonnabeexpat, i applied almost 10 days after you. Got a co contact mail recently. You are definitely in for a direct grant


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Amritbains206 said:


> Relax gonnabeexpat, i applied almost 10 days after you. Got a co contact mail recently. You are definitely in for a direct grant


Oh ok awesome. Looks like your case is seeing some action finally . All the best hope you get you grant soon  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

Amritbains206 said:


> Relax gonnabeexpat, i applied almost 10 days after you. Got a co contact mail recently. You are definitely in for a direct grant




What did the CO asked?


----------



## Amritbains206

tikki2282 said:


> What did the CO asked?




Spouse form 80 and functional english. Although, i had provided university letter but they asked again. So, i sent ielts score.


----------



## misecmisc

hari_it_ram said:


> Birth Certificate is not a mandatory one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Just to be sure about this thing, one question to all:

Is there anybody here, who have submitted his 189 visa application and also got his 189 PR visa granted, BUT he did not submit his birth certificate, rather just provided his passport details for age and date of birth proof? Can you please confirm that birth certificate is not needed for date of birth proof and passport is sufficient for date of birth proof? Me and my wife both were born before 1985, so we do not have our birth certificates, rather we just have our passports and our Tenth class or High School certificates. My wife studied in Hindi medium, so she has her Tenth certificate from UP board in Hindi.

So is just giving passport details not sufficient for proof of date of birth in 189 visa application - can somebody who submitted and finally got 189 PR visa granted without giving any other document except passport for date of birth proof, please confirm this thing? Thanks.


----------



## Winwan

Thanks, these information will be useful for some. 

How often does these information get updated? Is it monthly? 




vinodn007 said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## vinodn007

Winwan said:


> Thanks, these information will be useful for some.
> 
> How often does these information get updated? Is it monthly?


Beginning of every month.the link states the next update week be in early February 2017.

EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112 
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet


----------



## hari_it_ram

Did they mentioned about VAC2 payment in the event of not able to provide the proof? I see functional English request has been requested by many CO even after providing it upfront. Glad that you gave IELTS. What if for those who cant give? VAC2 is the only solution? University letters` seems to lost its value?



Amritbains206 said:


> Spouse form 80 and functional english. Although, i had provided university letter but they asked again. So, i sent ielts score.


----------



## Amritbains206

hari_it_ram said:


> Did they mentioned about VAC2 payment in the event of not able to provide the proof? I see functional English request has been requested by many CO even after providing it upfront. Glad that you gave IELTS. What if for those who cant give? VAC2 is the only solution? University letters` seems to lost its value?




You are right. They did ask for vac2 in case we are unable to provide functional english proof. It is just another means for them to collect money, i guess.


----------



## jitin81

Hi Guys, 

Just collated my timeline today, so putting in the forum:

1st IELTS attempt: 11/11/14
2nd IELTS attempt: 28/2/15 (7 in all)
Vetassess applied: 26/3/15
Vetassess positive: 6/7/15
EOI ACT: 65 Points: 29/2/16
ACT Invite: 16/05/16
190 Visa lodged: 25/5/16 (case entirely based on self signed SD)
Missed AHC call: 16/08/16
Employment verification: 8/8/16: My ex organisation reverted to 
AHC to get pen signed letter from employee.
Oct 16: Wrote to my Ex organisation and came to know that they have reverted as above to AHC.
I didn't get any email from AHC/DIBP to give pen signed authority letter for verification till I myself discovered by writing email to my Ex organisation. 
Nov 16: Submitted Company signed HR letter mentioning R&R (earlier case was based on self signed SD) along with authority letter ( DIBP didn't ask for it)
Grant: ????

The case is still in received status with Brisbane team. It's been 230 days.


Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## sm8764

Hello Members,
Got email from CO today, need your advise what could happen in my case. FYI after Feb 2016 my age points will be revised to 25 from 30.

On 17 February 2016 you received an invitation from the Department to apply for a SkillSelect SI189 visa. The score stated in the invitation was 65. This score was based in the information you provided in your SkillSelect Expression of Interest (EOI). 

We have reviewed your claims on which your invitation score was based and are satisfied that you made an inadvertent error when entering your details into SkillSelect about your:

Australian Study:

· You claimed Australian study with at least 2 academic years of study in a CRICOS registered course at an Australian educational institution, in Australia. when you have not done so as your course was not at least 2 academic years.

We find that your invitation score is actually 60, which would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied.

We therefore seek your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60.

As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score’). 

Your points test score has been provisionally assessed as 60. Subject to your agreement to correct the score to reflect your actual invitation score, a processing officer will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score.

If you wish to respond to this letter, please do so within 28 days after receipt of this email. As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day it was transmitted.

Please respond by email to [email protected] stating: I give/do not give (delete one) consent for you to correctly reflect my invitation score as 60.

If you do not respond, your application may be decided after this time frame based on the available information. 
Please note that if any mandatory criterion is not satisfied, only a decision to refuse to grant the visa can be made, unless the visa application is withdrawn before a decision is made.
Kind Regards,

Visa Processing Officer, General Skilled Migration Programme Section

Permanent Visa & Citizenship Programme Branch | Visa and Citizenship Management Division

Visa and Citizenship Services Group

Department of Immigration and Border Protection


----------



## hari_it_ram

I believe your grant is around the corner. Normally VAC2 payment will be requested only if the application is 'grant ready". Yeah it does eat 4882$, still 



Amritbains206 said:


> You are right. They did ask for vac2 in case we are unable to provide functional english proof. It is just another means for them to collect money, i guess.


----------



## hari_it_ram

They understand that your 'over claim' of points score is unintentional. I would assume myself as absolutely lucky in such case, since you are still eligible for consideration for invitation in subsequent invitation batch and CO took in a nice manner.

Just respond to the email by

I give consent for you to correctly reflect my invitation score as 60.

All the best.



sm8764 said:


> Hello Members,
> Got email from CO today, need your advise what could happen in my case. FYI after Feb 2016 my age points will be revised to 25 from 30.
> 
> On 17 February 2016 you received an invitation from the Department to apply for a SkillSelect SI189 visa. The score stated in the invitation was 65. This score was based in the information you provided in your SkillSelect Expression of Interest (EOI).
> 
> We have reviewed your claims on which your invitation score was based and are satisfied that you made an inadvertent error when entering your details into SkillSelect about your:
> 
> Australian Study:
> 
> · You claimed Australian study with at least 2 academic years of study in a CRICOS registered course at an Australian educational institution, in Australia. when you have not done so as your course was not at least 2 academic years.
> 
> We find that your invitation score is actually 60, which would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied.
> 
> We therefore seek your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60.
> 
> As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score’).
> 
> Your points test score has been provisionally assessed as 60. Subject to your agreement to correct the score to reflect your actual invitation score, a processing officer will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score.
> 
> If you wish to respond to this letter, please do so within 28 days after receipt of this email. As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day it was transmitted.
> 
> Please respond by email to [email protected] stating: I give/do not give (delete one) consent for you to correctly reflect my invitation score as 60.
> 
> If you do not respond, your application may be decided after this time frame based on the available information.
> Please note that if any mandatory criterion is not satisfied, only a decision to refuse to grant the visa can be made, unless the visa application is withdrawn before a decision is made.
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Visa Processing Officer, General Skilled Migration Programme Section
> 
> Permanent Visa & Citizenship Programme Branch | Visa and Citizenship Management Division
> 
> Visa and Citizenship Services Group
> 
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection


----------



## hari_it_ram

In Nov 2016, you submitted company signed HR letter mentioning R&R. May I know why its was not given earlier by your employer? or you dint request them at all?



jitin81 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just collated my timeline today, so putting in the forum:
> 
> 1st IELTS attempt: 11/11/14
> 2nd IELTS attempt: 28/2/15 (7 in all)
> Vetassess applied: 26/3/15
> Vetassess positive: 6/7/15
> EOI ACT: 65 Points: 29/2/16
> ACT Invite: 16/05/16
> 190 Visa lodged: 25/5/16 (case entirely based on self signed SD)
> Missed AHC call: 16/08/16
> Employment verification: 8/8/16: My ex organisation reverted to
> AHC to get pen signed letter from employee.
> Oct 16: Wrote to my Ex organisation and came to know that they have reverted as above to AHC.
> I didn't get any email from AHC/DIBP to give pen signed authority letter for verification till I myself discovered by writing email to my Ex organisation.
> Nov 16: Submitted Company signed HR letter mentioning R&R (earlier case was based on self signed SD) along with authority letter ( DIBP didn't ask for it)
> Grant: ????
> 
> The case is still in received status with Brisbane team. It's been 230 days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81

hari_it_ram said:


> In Nov 2016, you submitted company signed HR letter mentioning R&R. May I know why its was not given earlier by your employer? or you dint request them at all?


I didn't ask for it as I didn't want to reveal my plans to them as it could jeopardise my growth. I asked for it now as I changed my organisation.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

Just because one does not have the grant letter does not mean that they are not *trustworthy* or has to be reviewed by someone else . I would have stayed away from answering the question, if I am not absolutely certain about the it.

I shared the information from my personal knowledge as one of my known got the grant *without* providing the birth certificate.

Lets treat everyone with same with level, irrespective of their application status 



misecmisc said:


> Just to be sure about this thing, one question to all:
> 
> Is there anybody here, who have submitted his 189 visa application and also got his 189 PR visa granted, BUT he did not submit his birth certificate, rather just provided his passport details for age and date of birth proof? Can you please confirm that birth certificate is not needed for date of birth proof and passport is sufficient for date of birth proof? Me and my wife both were born before 1985, so we do not have our birth certificates, rather we just have our passports and our Tenth class or High School certificates. My wife studied in Hindi medium, so she has her Tenth certificate from UP board in Hindi.
> 
> So is just giving passport details not sufficient for proof of date of birth in 189 visa application - can somebody who submitted and finally got 189 PR visa granted without giving any other document except passport for date of birth proof, please confirm this thing? Thanks.


----------



## Noor_Y

Hi All,

I am one of the quiet followers of expat forum wanted to thank all the members of this forum I received my grant today and wanted to share this with all.

If anyone is planning to move to Aussie this year and if there is a watsapp group requesting them to add me I can PM my number for the same.

Thanks,
Noor


----------



## pushkar1985

Noor_Y said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am one of the quiet followers of expat forum wanted to thank all the members of this forum I received my grant today and wanted to share this with all.
> 
> If anyone is planning to move to Aussie this year and if there is a watsapp group requesting them to add me I can PM my number for the same.
> 
> Thanks,
> Noor


Congrats Noor. 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189


----------



## saurabharora123

Noor_Y said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am one of the quiet followers of expat forum wanted to thank all the members of this forum I received my grant today and wanted to share this with all.
> 
> If anyone is planning to move to Aussie this year and if there is a watsapp group requesting them to add me I can PM my number for the same.
> 
> Thanks,
> Noor


Congratulations. PM me your whatsapp number.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## harinderjitf5

Congrats Noor.


Noor_Y said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am one of the quiet followers of expat forum wanted to thank all the members of this forum I received my grant today and wanted to share this with all.
> 
> If anyone is planning to move to Aussie this year and if there is a watsapp group requesting them to add me I can PM my number for the same.
> 
> Thanks,
> Noor


----------



## sultan_azam

sm8764 said:


> Hello Members,
> Got email from CO today, need your advise what could happen in my case. FYI after Feb 2016 my age points will be revised to 25 from 30.
> 
> On 17 February 2016 you received an invitation from the Department to apply for a SkillSelect SI189 visa. The score stated in the invitation was 65. This score was based in the information you provided in your SkillSelect Expression of Interest (EOI).
> 
> We have reviewed your claims on which your invitation score was based and are satisfied that you made an inadvertent error when entering your details into SkillSelect about your:
> 
> Australian Study:
> 
> · You claimed Australian study with at least 2 academic years of study in a CRICOS registered course at an Australian educational institution, in Australia. when you have not done so as your course was not at least 2 academic years.
> 
> We find that your invitation score is actually 60, which would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied.
> 
> We therefore seek your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60.
> 
> As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score’).
> 
> Your points test score has been provisionally assessed as 60. Subject to your agreement to correct the score to reflect your actual invitation score, a processing officer will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score.
> 
> If you wish to respond to this letter, please do so within 28 days after receipt of this email. As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day it was transmitted.
> 
> Please respond by email to [email protected] stating: I give/do not give (delete one) consent for you to correctly reflect my invitation score as 60.
> 
> If you do not respond, your application may be decided after this time frame based on the available information.
> Please note that if any mandatory criterion is not satisfied, only a decision to refuse to grant the visa can be made, unless the visa application is withdrawn before a decision is made.
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Visa Processing Officer, General Skilled Migration Programme Section
> 
> Permanent Visa & Citizenship Programme Branch | Visa and Citizenship Management Division
> 
> Visa and Citizenship Services Group
> 
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection


only thing you can do is give the consent letter, besides this DIBP acknowledges that 5 points for Australian study was claimed inadvertently, so there is positive sign

go ahead and all the best


----------



## sultan_azam

Noor_Y said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am one of the quiet followers of expat forum wanted to thank all the members of this forum I received my grant today and wanted to share this with all.
> 
> If anyone is planning to move to Aussie this year and if there is a watsapp group requesting them to add me I can PM my number for the same.
> 
> Thanks,
> Noor


Congratulations Noor, 

where are you residing in India ?


----------



## sultan_azam

hari_it_ram said:


> Just because one does not have the grant letter does not mean that they are not *trustworthy* or has to be reviewed by someone else . I would have stayed away from answering the question, if I am not absolutely certain about the it.
> 
> I shared the information from my personal knowledge as one of my known got the grant *without* providing the birth certificate.
> 
> Lets treat everyone with same with level, irrespective of their application status


agree.. lets not put conditions for answering a post

"only people with mole in right feet can answer" type of conditions scares people to share knowledge


----------



## tk123

Noor_Y said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I am one of the quiet followers of expat forum wanted to thank all the members of this forum I received my grant today and wanted to share this with all.
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is planning to move to Aussie this year and if there is a watsapp group requesting them to add me I can PM my number for the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Noor




Congrats!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedali85

Just out of curiosity, wanted to know what is the medical process like? 
I have never undergone a medical examination and thought i should ask. 

Regards

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## BHPS

andreyx108b said:


> As far as i know such groups already exist.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


yes, we have already groups who are ready to move or already landed in Sydney as part of Sydney 2017 gang


----------



## sultan_azam

ahmedali85 said:


> Just out of curiosity, wanted to know what is the medical process like?
> I have never undergone a medical examination and thought i should ask.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk



blood test
urine test
chest x-ray
general examination by Doctor


----------



## Pradeep1998

Can any seniors share their comments on what might be the reason for the delay. 
213 days past still Received Status.

Invitation: 25 May 2016 
Visa launched: 11 June 2016
Assessment started email - Not Received ???
CO contact: No contact till date ???
Doc updated: Front Uploaded All documents 
Employment verification - No mails of calls to both my Orginizations. 
Current Application Status - Received


----------



## Noor_Y

sultan_azam said:


> Congratulations Noor,
> 
> where are you residing in India ?


I am in Bangalore now.


----------



## ahmedali85

sultan_azam said:


> blood test
> urine test
> chest x-ray
> general examination by Doctor


Thanks. Appreciate your help 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedali85

Pradeep1998 said:


> Can any seniors share their comments on what might be the reason for the delay.
> 213 days past still Received Status.
> 
> Invitation: 25 May 2016
> Visa launched: 11 June 2016
> Assessment started email - Not Received ???
> CO contact: No contact till date ???
> Doc updated: Front Uploaded All documents
> Employment verification - No mails of calls to both my Orginizations.
> Current Application Status - Received


I am not an expert in this but have you tried contacting them over the phone?

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## bharathi.ra02

Thanks Sultan 

Can you please provide me more details of form 1436 

- I have been asked to send the 1436 form via Mail. So in this case how do we make a payment for the Additional Applicant (From 1436 has a section for payment details)


----------



## harryking

*263111 grant delay*

Hello Experts,

I'm new to this forum and seek your advise/experience on the 189 visa timelines for 263111 - Computer networks and system Engineer ANZCO code. I have lodged the invitation on 30th August and the CO contact for additional information was on 7th September. I have provided all the documents except US PCC on 4th Oct 2016. The US PCC was submitted on 6th December 2016 and the status is in "assessment in progress'. I would like to know if there is any delay in processing this particular ANZCO code as its been 150 days now


----------



## karthik.sekarin

Hi,
I have few queries regarding the waiting time for 189-Visa foe code 261111.

I applied EOI on 4th Jan 2017 and based on the analysis in the forum i could see it would take atleast 5-6 months. Is it true?

What would happen if i do an ACS review for 2613 code? I will be suitable for that job position as well.For 2613 i see short waiting time compared to 2611 (probably in 1-2 months).

Please let me know your comments.


----------



## RKS20

Hi frnds i have mailed to dibp Adelaide on 14th Dec to generate the invoice for vac2 payment. Also attached the request in uoload documents. Again I sent gentle reminder mail on 21st but no response yet. Can anyone advise how much time they take to respond in these cases.


----------



## tikki2282

Noor_Y said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I am one of the quiet followers of expat forum wanted to thank all the members of this forum I received my grant today and wanted to share this with all.
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is planning to move to Aussie this year and if there is a watsapp group requesting them to add me I can PM my number for the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Noor




Congratulations Noor. Your timelines please.


----------



## tikki2282

Amritbains206 said:


> Spouse form 80 and functional english. Although, i had provided university letter but they asked again. So, i sent ielts score.




Thanks. Can you share your detail timelines please. After how many days of visa lodge you received an email from CO?


----------



## sultan_azam

bharathi.ra02 said:


> Thanks Sultan
> 
> Can you please provide me more details of form 1436
> 
> - I have been asked to send the 1436 form via Mail. So in this case how do we make a payment for the Additional Applicant (From 1436 has a section for payment details)


as far as i remember it ask for card details on last page 

i am not sure whether we can use travel card in this case, experts please guide


----------



## sultan_azam

harryking said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and seek your advise/experience on the 189 visa timelines for 263111 - Computer networks and system Engineer ANZCO code. I have lodged the invitation on 30th August and the CO contact for additional information was on 7th September. I have provided all the documents except US PCC on 4th Oct 2016. The US PCC was submitted on 6th December 2016 and the status is in "assessment in progress'. I would like to know if there is any delay in processing this particular ANZCO code as its been 150 days now


cases are processed based on documents and not on ANZSCO basis

you should get it soon, consider the holiday period since 25th Dec


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Noor_Y said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am one of the quiet followers of expat forum wanted to thank all the members of this forum I received my grant today and wanted to share this with all.
> 
> If anyone is planning to move to Aussie this year and if there is a watsapp group requesting them to add me I can PM my number for the same.
> 
> Thanks,
> Noor


Congratulations please share your timeline and job code 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

Noor_Y said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am one of the quiet followers of expat forum wanted to thank all the members of this forum I received my grant today and wanted to share this with all.
> 
> If anyone is planning to move to Aussie this year and if there is a watsapp group requesting them to add me I can PM my number for the same.
> 
> Thanks,
> Noor


Congrats.


----------



## yadavtinu

In last December there were a lot of mechanical grants but now it's kinda dry for this stream.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Anujdhall said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> No have just filled in all the details in application and saved but yet to submit and pay the fees.




I guess you can get a HAP id at this stage. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11

I know that PTE scores are automatically sent to DIBP, if we have selected Australia as a country while filling the PTE exam form.


But i have seen some CO contact to send scores to DIBP through pearson account.

I am following the below steps to send it explicity

1. Selected australia as country
2. Selected NSW
3. City - Sydney
4. Department - Dibp


But i am unable to send scores

Please suggest how to send score through Pearson account or i dont need to


----------



## BHPS

misecmisc said:


> Just to be sure about this thing, one question to all:
> 
> Is there anybody here, who have submitted his 189 visa application and also got his 189 PR visa granted, BUT he did not submit his birth certificate, rather just provided his passport details for age and date of birth proof? Can you please confirm that birth certificate is not needed for date of birth proof and passport is sufficient for date of birth proof? Me and my wife both were born before 1985, so we do not have our birth certificates, rather we just have our passports and our Tenth class or High School certificates. My wife studied in Hindi medium, so she has her Tenth certificate from UP board in Hindi.
> 
> So is just giving passport details not sufficient for proof of date of birth in 189 visa application - can somebody who submitted and finally got 189 PR visa granted without giving any other document except passport for date of birth proof, please confirm this thing? Thanks.



Yes we did and received PR as well. No birth certificates for me and my spouse but only used birth certificates for kids. but we have given all education documents which includes tenth etc and also Passport for sure.


----------



## tk123

ahmedali85 said:


> Just out of curiosity, wanted to know what is the medical process like?
> I have never undergone a medical examination and thought i should ask.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk




its very simple ... 

Adults: Urine Test, HIV Test, Chest X-Rays for TB, Blood Pressure, Eye sight and general physical examination (weight, height, reflexes etc). If you wear specs, take them along. If you have any medical history (part if medical declaration) take the reports along. If your Blood Pressure is high during examination, then they may ask for additional tests like Kidney Function or Lever Function test. 

Children Below 9: Urine, general and blood sample for TB Screening test (which may take upto 6-10 days). 

Children Above 9 but below 16: Luckiest group as no blood test . Only Urine, Physical and X-Ray. Entire procedure itself takes only 20 mins, queing time may be long. 

They only need your Passport & HAP IDs, they take pictures themselves.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

BHPS said:


> Yes we did and received PR as well. No birth certificates for me and my spouse but only used birth certificates for kids. but we have given all education documents which includes tenth etc and also Passport for sure.


Thanks for the above information. My wife's tenth certificate is in Hindi language. So if I just submit her passport for date of birth proof and no other document, like not even her tenth certificate - would this be ok - or - do you think CO would come back asking for some other document apart from passport for my wife for date of birth proof? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## tk123

harryking said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to this forum and seek your advise/experience on the 189 visa timelines for 263111 - Computer networks and system Engineer ANZCO code. I have lodged the invitation on 30th August and the CO contact for additional information was on 7th September. I have provided all the documents except US PCC on 4th Oct 2016. The US PCC was submitted on 6th December 2016 and the status is in "assessment in progress'. I would like to know if there is any delay in processing this particular ANZCO code as its been 150 days now




You need to keep the allownce that you submitted your last document on December 6th - that too a vital one.

I submitted my documents on 2-Dec and got grant on 6-Jan. You should also get it soon. 

Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedali85

tk123 said:


> its very simple ...
> 
> Adults: Urine Test, HIV Test, Chest X-Rays for TB, Blood Pressure, Eye sight and general physical examination (weight, height, reflexes etc). If you wear specs, take them along. If you have any medical history (part if medical declaration) take the reports along. If your Blood Pressure is high during examination, then they may ask for additional tests like Kidney Function or Lever Function test.
> 
> Children Below 9: Urine, general and blood sample for TB Screening test (which may take upto 6-10 days).
> 
> Children Above 9 but below 16: Luckiest group as no blood test . Only Urine, Physical and X-Ray. Entire procedure itself takes only 20 mins, queing time may be long.
> 
> They only need your Passport & HAP IDs, they take pictures themselves.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This coming friday or monday it is man, wish me luck. 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noor_Y

tikki2282 said:


> Congratulations Noor. Your timelines please.


Please find the timelines below:

Job code: 261111 Business analyst
ACS:July-16
PTE : July-16
189 EOI submitted : Aug-16 with 70 points
CO contact : Sept -16
Visa grant - Jan-17


----------



## BHPS

misecmisc said:


> Thanks for the above information. My wife's tenth certificate is in Hindi language. So if I just submit her passport for date of birth proof and no other document, like not even her tenth certificate - would this be ok - or - do you think CO would come back asking for some other document apart from passport for my wife for date of birth proof? Please suggest. Thanks.



Very tricky to answer to be honest but with my personal knowledge of experience, i would suggest to get the document(i.e. tenth certificate) translated in English with authorized body and then provide passport with tenth certificate.
I may be wrong but it's my own assumption that combination of original tenth certificate + Translated tenth certificate + passport should suffice your wife's DOB certificate requirement.

My spouse's tenth certificate was in English and Hindi both so didn't bother me and as already told we used Education + Passport.

Also as our case was done through Agent who recommended all Hindi Certificates should be translated in English by authorized translating bodies.

Without offense it was our own experience and individual experience may vary.


----------



## misecmisc

tk123 said:


> its very simple ...
> 
> Adults: Urine Test, HIV Test, Chest X-Rays for TB, Blood Pressure, Eye sight and general physical examination (weight, height, reflexes etc). If you wear specs, take them along. If you have any medical history (part if medical declaration) take the reports along. If your Blood Pressure is high during examination, then they may ask for additional tests like Kidney Function or Lever Function test.
> 
> Children Below 9: Urine, general and blood sample for TB Screening test (which may take upto 6-10 days).
> 
> Children Above 9 but below 16: Luckiest group as no blood test . Only Urine, Physical and X-Ray. Entire procedure itself takes only 20 mins, queing time may be long.
> 
> They only need your Passport & HAP IDs, they take pictures themselves.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, one query based on your above post regarding medical tests.

My kid is nearly 6 years old. I have heard that for kids, for TB test, there are 2 options - blood test and skin test - is it correct? Which of these 2 tests is more better for detection of any symptom of TB? Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

ahmedali85 said:


> This coming friday or monday it is man, wish me luck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


All the best to you. May you be healthy and strong.


----------



## tk123

ahmedali85 said:


> This coming friday or monday it is man, wish me luck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk




suggest you consume enough water and have good sleep the day before. Nothing to worry, they are only looking for illnesses/diseases that are contagious or have high cost on medical system. 

good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

misecmisc said:


> Hi, one query based on your above post regarding medical tests.
> 
> My kid is nearly 6 years old. I have heard that for kids, for TB test, there are 2 options - blood test and skin test - is it correct? Which of these 2 tests is more better for detection of any symptom of TB? Any information here please. Thanks.




I guess it is upto the doctor, not for you to choose. in my case, they did blook test, I think skin test is done if blood test indicates traces of TB. Search online, you will get better clarity. 

Above all, nothing to worry, if there is no history! The only set back is, these tests for kids take longer (due to the incubation period for the culture). In my case, took almost 10 days 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

BHPS said:


> Very tricky to answer to be honest but with my personal knowledge of experience, i would suggest to get the document(i.e. tenth certificate) translated in English with authorized body and then provide passport with tenth certificate.
> I may be wrong but it's my own assumption that combination of original tenth certificate + Translated tenth certificate + passport should suffice your wife's DOB certificate requirement.
> 
> My spouse's tenth certificate was in English and Hindi both so didn't bother me and as already told we used Education + Passport.
> 
> Also as our case was done through Agent who recommended all Hindi Certificates should be translated in English by authorized translating bodies.
> 
> Without offense it was our own experience and individual experience may vary.


My marriage certificate is having my details as well as my wife's details and so it has my wife's date of birth mentioned in it. Moreover, I have a scanned copy of attested notary of a black and white photocopy of my marriage certificate in a pdf file. Can this marriage certificate indirectly help in as date of birth proof for my wife? Moreover I have aadhar card for my wife, also having her date of birth? So can marriage certificate and aadhar card help to act as date of birth proof for my wife in my 189 PR visa application? Any thoughts here please. Thanks.


----------



## BHPS

misecmisc said:


> My marriage certificate is having my details as well as my wife's details and so it has my wife's date of birth mentioned in it. Moreover, I have a scanned copy of attested notary of a black and white photocopy of my marriage certificate in a pdf file. Can this marriage certificate indirectly help in as date of birth proof for my wife? Moreover I have aadhar card for my wife, also having her date of birth? So can marriage certificate and aadhar card help to act as date of birth proof for my wife in my 189 PR visa application? Any thoughts here please. Thanks.


Again from my understanding- i think it should ,specially with Aadhar Card.


----------



## ahsan771991

With the grace of almighty , I have received my grant today 

EOI :26 October 
Visa filed :2nd November 
Immi commencement mail 16th November 
Grant : 9th January 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pradeep1998

Yes i had about two times same generic response we are actively looking into the application. You need to be patient.


----------



## tk123

ahsan771991 said:


> With the grace of almighty , I have received my grant today
> 
> EOI :26 October
> Visa filed :2nd November
> Immi commencement mail 16th November
> Grant : 9th January
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Really glad to hear this. Glad that there is movement for Pakistan applicants. My visa submission was on 28-Oct and recieved grant on 6-Jan. 

Good luck with the next phase of your journey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pushkar1985

Congratulations buddy 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189


----------



## Amritbains206

tikki2282 said:


> Thanks. Can you share your detail timelines please. After how many days of visa lodge you received an email from CO?




Please find my timeline: 
It was almost after 3 months


Anzsco: 261311
Eoi submit: 15 aug 2016
Invitation: 1 sept 2016
Submitted: 11 oct(with all docs)
Co contact: 3 jan (asked for form 80 for spouse and functional english proof)
Info provided: 8 jan
Status: assessment in progress


----------



## Amritbains206

Noor_Y said:


> Please find the timelines below:
> 
> 
> 
> Job code: 261111 Business analyst
> 
> ACS:July-16
> 
> PTE : July-16
> 
> 189 EOI submitted : Aug-16 with 70 points
> 
> CO contact : Sept -16
> 
> Visa grant - Jan-17




Congrats noor.. wishing you all the best for ur future..
Just a query- what did co contact you for? Thanks


----------



## sumitn

Hi,

I have a query related to Medical.

I scheduled my Medical today by Selecting "My Health Declarations" as Application type (allows you to schedule medical before filing VISA).

While filling up the form there were 3 questions:

Q1: Previous travel to Australia - 
Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?
Ans 1: My response was yes as i have travelled to Australia twice in the past on temporary work (short stay activity) visa (subclass 400)

Q2: Expired passports
Does this applicant have expired passports that were previously used to travel to Australia?
Ans2: My response was yes and i provided details of my passport used for travel to Australia.

Q3: Grant number
Does this applicant have an Australian visa grant number?
Ans3: No

My interpretation of the question was they were asking for details of permanent visa (that's what i could interpret from text in the help option). 
Now today when i was surfing the forum i found a guide to fill My health declaration form and it seems they need response for underneath:

 Details of any visa grant numbers for any previous Australian visas, and
 Details of any visa label numbers for any previous Australian visas. 

So, i should have answered Yes to this questions and provided Grant number for visa subclass 400.

Now, although i have not filled the information here, i can still provide it in form 80. Do you think this is a feasible approach or is there anything else which i should do?

Thanks in advance.
Sumit


----------



## pbad2305

Can someone please help. This is my third post and haven't heard from anyone. I would like to know if I can't give a reference letter stating my duties on company letterhead for current organization, should I prepare a self Statutory declaration and support it with a reference letter by a senior colleague on blank paper with his business card or does the colleague have to give on company letter head?


----------



## navdeepsingh

pbad2305 said:


> Can someone please help. This is my third post and haven't heard from anyone. I would like to know if I can't give a reference letter stating my duties on company letterhead for current organization, should I prepare a self Statutory declaration and support it with a reference letter by a senior colleague on blank paper with his business card or does the colleague have to give on company letter head?


You can use the same format, get that signed by a Senior Team member. That would work. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## pushkar1985

pbad2305 said:


> Can someone please help. This is my third post and haven't heard from anyone. I would like to know if I can't give a reference letter stating my duties on company letterhead for current organization, should I prepare a self Statutory declaration and support it with a reference letter by a senior colleague on blank paper with his business card or does the colleague have to give on company letter head?


Hi friend
You can go for SD on a stamp paper, stating your roles n responsibilities, designation and type of employment. It must be done by your senior colleague. 
Make sure it has his name designation email n contact number. 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189


----------



## dakshch

hustaa said:


> The Inspector-General of Intelligence and Security.
> 
> Most likely you case goes to security checks by ASIO.
> 
> You can make a complaint to IGIS when it is over 1 year.
> 
> https://www.igis.gov.au/complaints/immigration-matters




Well my agent is dead against doing anything. He doesn't even call or email DIBP for an update.
I have myself called them, but he doesn't do anything....


----------



## dakshch

My agent says DIBP will prioritize older pending cases from first week of February... any truth behind this or he just saying without any basis ??


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dakshch said:


> My agent says DIBP will prioritize older pending cases from first week of February... any truth behind this or he just saying without any basis ??


That sounds like BS. dude call them up or mail them atleast


----------



## dakshch

gonnabeexpat said:


> That sounds like BS. dude call them up or mail them atleast




Day 400 

Time to make the 9th call to DIBP


----------



## famy

Hey gonnabeexpat will you call dibp today? Which number you are going to try ? Looking forward to what they respond you as I'm also in the same boat October 6 applicant


----------



## bigm0n

dakshch said:


> Day 400
> 
> Time to make the 9th call to DIBP


Can you share DIBP contact number? Last I heard in this forum that they had stopped taking calls and closed one of the number.


----------



## tk123

sumitn said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a query related to Medical.
> 
> 
> 
> I scheduled my Medical today by Selecting "My Health Declarations" as Application type (allows you to schedule medical before filing VISA).
> 
> 
> 
> While filling up the form there were 3 questions:
> 
> 
> 
> Q1: Previous travel to Australia -
> 
> Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?
> 
> Ans 1: My response was yes as i have travelled to Australia twice in the past on temporary work (short stay activity) visa (subclass 400)
> 
> 
> 
> Q2: Expired passports
> 
> Does this applicant have expired passports that were previously used to travel to Australia?
> 
> Ans2: My response was yes and i provided details of my passport used for travel to Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> Q3: Grant number
> 
> Does this applicant have an Australian visa grant number?
> 
> Ans3: No
> 
> 
> 
> My interpretation of the question was they were asking for details of permanent visa (that's what i could interpret from text in the help option).
> 
> Now today when i was surfing the forum i found a guide to fill My health declaration form and it seems they need response for underneath:
> 
> 
> 
>  Details of any visa grant numbers for any previous Australian visas, and
> 
>  Details of any visa label numbers for any previous Australian visas.
> 
> 
> 
> So, i should have answered Yes to this questions and provided Grant number for visa subclass 400.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, although i have not filled the information here, i can still provide it in form 80. Do you think this is a feasible approach or is there anything else which i should do?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sumit




I dont think this is an issue. The real info that matters is what you provide in Visa form
and subsequently in Form 80/1221. 

So dont worry and go ahead with the medicals. 

Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

bigm0n said:


> Can you share DIBP contact number? Last I heard in this forum that they had stopped taking calls and closed one of the number.




+61 131 881

This is their local australia number. All
international numbers are closed. I used this number recently and they were helpful. Keep your details handy as they will request for verification. 

Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

dakshch said:


> My agent says DIBP will prioritize older pending cases from first week of February... any truth behind this or he just saying without any basis ??




Agents dont know jack about how DIBP works. They are just as misinformed as we are  All they do is say what you want to hear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigm0n

tk123 said:


> +61 131 881
> 
> This is their local australia number. All
> international numbers are closed. I used this number recently and they were helpful. Keep your details handy as they will request for verification.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man, I'll try my luck today.


----------



## CaJn

*Will informing change delay the proceesing*

My query is, I was unemployed in Australia when I filed my application though my wife was working. I've got a job which is close to the ANZSCO code and have been working for a month . Could you please advise if I will need to inform DIBP of my status change in Form 80 and if this will help me to get my grant ahead?



sultan_azam said:


> cant confirm whether it will help to expedite your application, but it will be good to inform them regarding your job through form 1022


Thanks for your response, I'm worried if informing of a change (submitting Form 1022) will delay the processing my application, it is 116 days already.

Cheers!


----------



## farjaf

CaJn said:


> My query is, I was unemployed in Australia when I filed my application though my wife was working. I've got a job which is close to the ANZSCO code and have been working for a month . Could you please advise if I will need to inform DIBP of my status change in Form 80 and if this will help me to get my grant ahead?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response, I'm worried if informing of a change (submitting Form 1022) will delay the processing my application, it is 116 days already.
> 
> Cheers!


I think the less they know would be better as it causes the delay, although it is recommended to update ur information.


----------



## CaJn

farjaf said:


> I think the less they know would be better as it causes the delay, although it is recommended to update ur information.


I also got the same feeling!

Thanks for re-iterating the clause


----------



## farjaf

CaJn said:


> I also got the same feeling!
> 
> Thanks for re-iterating the clause


If I were u, wouldn't communicate with them at all unless they request information. The reason for that is whenever I send Email to them they not gonna even bother to read it. Later if they asked why u didn't update us, u can just say i though it is not important as u don't responded to my Emails at all


----------



## CaJn

farjaf said:


> If I were u, wouldn't communicate with them at all unless they request information. The reason for that is whenever I send Email to them they not gonna even bother to read it. Later if they asked why u didn't update us, u can just say i though it is not important as u don't responded to my Emails at all


I must been more elaborate with my earlier response, I to had the same idea and was holding back from sending any updates. Wanted to crosscheck with the gurus here, as the desperation is getting more! With school term around the corner 'GRANT' would help in saving few grands!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

famy said:


> Hey gonnabeexpat will you call dibp today? Which number you are going to try ? Looking forward to what they respond you as I'm also in the same boat October 6 applicant


Sorry dude just now woke up. Will call them tomorrow 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

tk123 said:


> +61 131 881
> 
> This is their local australia number. All
> international numbers are closed. I used this number recently and they were helpful. Keep your details handy as they will request for verification.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Number works! @tk123 even the "menu options 1-1-2-1" you provided were pristine! Thanks for the that.

A word of caution to others who are planning to call, have a min of 1 hour spare time before you can call. I called earlier today and had to wait for ~1 hour to talk to someone and he was very courteous. After I provided the ref#, for confirmation I had to provide details like DOB, email id, full name etc. He took couple of mins and came back with the same comment on the immigov site "Application in process", wait for DIBP to get back if they need more information.

Good Luck!


----------



## CaJn

gonnabeexpat said:


> Sorry dude just now woke up. Will call them tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


You can still call them, it is just afternoon here. (if you have 1hr+ to spare)


----------



## gonnabeexpat

CaJn said:


> Number works! @tk123 even the "menu options 1-1-2-1" you provided were pristine! Thanks for the that.
> 
> A word of caution to others who are planning to call, have a min of 1 hour spare time before you can call. I called earlier today and had to wait for ~1 hour to talk to someone and he was very courteous. After I provided the ref#, for confirmation I had to provide details like DOB, email id, full name etc. He took couple of mins and came back with the same comment on the immigov site "Application in process", wait for DIBP to get back if they need more information.
> 
> Good Luck!


Whats your current application status dude ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

gonnabeexpat said:


> Whats your current application status dude ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Same, Assessment in progress! I had been assigned a CO earlier and was requested for additional inputs.


----------



## tk123

CaJn said:


> Number works! @tk123 even the "menu options 1-1-2-1" you provided were pristine! Thanks for the that.
> 
> 
> 
> A word of caution to others who are planning to call, have a min of 1 hour spare time before you can call. I called earlier today and had to wait for ~1 hour to talk to someone and he was very courteous. After I provided the ref#, for confirmation I had to provide details like DOB, email id, full name etc. He took couple of mins and came back with the same comment on the immigov site "Application in process", wait for DIBP to get back if they need more information.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck!




Dont worry, this will fuel you for a few more days of patience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

CaJn said:


> You can still call them, it is just afternoon here. (if you have 1hr+ to spare)


I know but I need to get to work asap  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

tk123 said:


> Dont worry, this will fuel you for a few more days of patience
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yes, and from your experience I'm sure that I don't have to keep checking for grant email at least for another week


----------



## CaJn

gonnabeexpat said:


> I know but I need to get to work asap
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Gotcha! You can plan ahead tomorrow


----------



## tk123

CaJn said:


> Oh yes, and from your experience I'm sure that I don't have to keep checking for grant email at least for another week




I suggest dont check at all . It will come to you. Do keep in mind that while DIBP may was only partially functional over Christmas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

tk123 said:


> I suggest dont check at all . It will come to you. Do keep in mind that while DIBP may was only partially functional over Christmas
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been telling myself to refrain from checking, but the curiosity gets the better of me 

As you mentioned it would make sense to check after the mid of next week, hoping the DIBP starts in full steam from 16/Jan (next week)


----------



## gonnabeexpat

CaJn said:


> I've been telling myself to refrain from checking, but the curiosity gets the better of me
> 
> As you mentioned it would make sense to check after the mid of next week, hoping the DIBP starts in full steam from 16/Jan (next week)


Dude whats your timeline

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude whats your timeline
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Applied : 16/09/16
Co Contact 1: 27/09/16 (Adelaide) for documents, PCC and medicals
Replied: 18/10/16.
Next Co contact / Grant : ??

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-lodge-2016-gang-2493.html#post11722689


----------



## jitin81

jitin81 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just collated my timeline today, so putting in the forum:
> 
> 1st IELTS attempt: 11/11/14
> 2nd IELTS attempt: 28/2/15 (7 in all)
> Vetassess applied: 26/3/15
> Vetassess positive: 6/7/15
> EOI ACT: 65 Points: 29/2/16
> ACT Invite: 16/05/16
> 190 Visa lodged: 25/5/16 (case entirely based on self signed SD)
> Missed AHC call: 16/08/16
> Employment verification: 8/8/16: My ex organisation reverted to
> AHC to get pen signed letter from employee.
> Oct 16: Wrote to my Ex organisation and came to know that they have reverted as above to AHC.
> I didn't get any email from AHC/DIBP to give pen signed authority letter for verification till I myself discovered by writing email to my Ex organisation.
> Nov 16: Submitted Company signed HR letter mentioning R&R (earlier case was based on self signed SD) along with authority letter ( DIBP didn't ask for it)
> Grant: ????
> 
> The case is still in received status with Brisbane team. It's been 230 days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Guys very happy to announce that me and family got our visas this morning from GSM Brisbane after a wait of 230 days. The timelines are as above. Extremely happy.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

jitin81 said:


> Guys very happy to announce that me and family got our visas this morning from GSM Brisbane after a wait of 230 days. The timelines are as above. Extremely happy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Congratulations jitin 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

ahsan771991 said:


> With the grace of almighty , I have received my grant today
> 
> EOI :26 October
> Visa filed :2nd November
> Immi commencement mail 16th November
> Grant : 9th January
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats.


----------



## karthik.sekarin

Guys,
Need to understand how invitation are being sent for 189 visa and for 2611 and 2613 job code.

Below are the occupation ceilings for both the job codes.

2611 - total(1482) - invitation sent (960)
2613 - total(5662) - invitation sent (3398)

For 2611, the annual quota is 1482 invites and they have already invited 960 people. They will send out invites on a pro rata basis. So approximately 87 invites per month for 2611 and 377 invites for 2613.

So If i submit my EOI on Jan 4th (which is my EOI submit date), if I am within the top 87 applicants for 2611 I will be called immediately. Now look at the trend, Overall there were close to 800 applicants with 65 score that were invited. And then they moved to 60 score. Which means they had invited all 65 score candidates already. Since my score 65 candidates, unless there are 87 applicants with score 65 and above in the 2611 family, I will get your invite next month. 

Am i correct in my analysis ?


----------



## sm8764

dakshch said:


> My agent says DIBP will prioritize older pending cases from first week of February... any truth behind this or he just saying without any basis ??


I think they are now assessing older cases, like i got replied a day before yesterday i applied in Feb 2016. It would had been a grant but unfortunately they raised an issue of over claiming 5 points for two year study. Dont know what to do if i go for revision of my EOI my points will be 55 as with such a long wait of one year my age went pas 32. Good luch dakshch i see ur posts often dont worry this month u will get a grant.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## sm8764

hari_it_ram said:


> They understand that your 'over claim' of points score is unintentional. I would assume myself as absolutely lucky in such case, since you are still eligible for consideration for invitation in subsequent invitation batch and CO took in a nice manner.
> 
> Just respond to the email by
> 
> I give consent for you to correctly reflect my invitation score as 60.
> 
> All the best.


Hari,
Thanks so much for your response on my post. It looks like they took it positive and i should feel lucky about it but by accepting revision of my EOI from 65 to 60 can lead to a positive outcome that is a question hopping in my mind. After wait of one year after applying i got a response from a CO my age is gone over 32. Could a revision leads to a refusal ad my points will be 55 and as far as i know 60 pointer accountants are waiting since very long. Really need an expert advise i am so depressed spent 6 years in Australia worked so hard and ao much wait during assessment it is terribly hard.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigm0n

CaJn said:


> Number works! @tk123 even the "menu options 1-1-2-1" you provided were pristine! Thanks for the that.
> 
> A word of caution to others who are planning to call, have a min of 1 hour spare time before you can call. I called earlier today and had to wait for ~1 hour to talk to someone and he was very courteous. After I provided the ref#, for confirmation I had to provide details like DOB, email id, full name etc. He took couple of mins and came back with the same comment on the immigov site "Application in process", wait for DIBP to get back if they need more information.
> 
> Good Luck!


Wait how do u call from outside? Am in Singapore


----------



## hari_it_ram

sm8764 said:


> Hari,
> Thanks so much for your response on my post. It looks like they took it positive and i should feel lucky about it but by accepting revision of my EOI from 65 to 60 can lead to a positive outcome that is a question hopping in my mind. After wait of one year after applying i got a response from a CO my age is gone over 32. Could a revision leads to a refusal ad my points will be 55 and as far as i know 60 pointer accountants are waiting since very long. Really need an expert advise i am so depressed spent 6 years in Australia worked so hard and ao much wait during assessment it is terribly hard.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk




As for as I know, only when you turn 33 they will reduce, not definitely till you are 32yrs and 12months.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## amitk21

*Got Grant today*

With God's grace Me and my family got grant today. it is a direct grant. Thanks all the fellow members of the forum whose knowledge about the process and technicalities always helped at the time of issue. all the best for your grants, hope you get grant mail soon.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

amitk21 said:


> With God's grace Me and my family got grant today. it is a direct grant. Thanks all the fellow members of the forum whose knowledge about the process and technicalities always helped at the time of issue. all the best for your grants, hope you get grant mail soon.


Congratulations timeline please 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sm8764

hari_it_ram said:


> As for as I know, only when you turn 33 they will reduce, not definitely till you are 32yrs and 12months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


I got invite on 17feb2016 applied visa on 21feb2016 and i turned 33 on 23feb2016

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Talk about a quick grant 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

On the other hand day 101   

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

jitin81 said:


> Guys very happy to announce that me and family got our visas this morning from GSM Brisbane after a wait of 230 days. The timelines are as above. Extremely happy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Congrats.


----------



## running_whipstitch

Hello everyone

Is it important to submit R&R from HR or a reference letter stating duties will do? Thanks!!!!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

running_whipstitch said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Is it important to submit R&R from HR or a reference letter stating duties will do? Thanks!!!!


Yes, in my case , i have worked in two companies so far for my previous company i submitted reference letter plus statutory declaration and for current company i submitted only statutory declaration plus proof of employment certificate.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

amitk21 said:


> With God's grace Me and my family got grant today. it is a direct grant. Thanks all the fellow members of the forum whose knowledge about the process and technicalities always helped at the time of issue. all the best for your grants, hope you get grant mail soon.


Congrats.


----------



## sm8764

Need serious advise on this matter please if i opt to revise my eoi what will happen could this lead to a refusal as my age as i turned to 33 on next day i applied for a visa in frb 2016. 
On 17 February 2016 you received an invitation from the Department to apply for a SkillSelect SI189 visa. The score stated in the invitation was 65. This score was based in the information you provided in your SkillSelect Expression of Interest (EOI). <br />
<br />
We have reviewed your claims on which your invitation score was based and are satisfied that you made an inadvertent error when entering your details into SkillSelect about your:<br />
<br />
Australian Study:<br />
<br />
· You claimed Australian study with at least 2 academic years of study in a CRICOS registered course at an Australian educational institution, in Australia. when you have not done so as your course was not at least 2 academic years.<br />
<br />
We find that your invitation score is actually 60, which would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied.<br />
<br />
We therefore seek your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60.<br />
<br />
As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score’). <br />
<br />
Your points test score has been provisionally assessed as 60. Subject to your agreement to correct the score to reflect your actual invitation score, a processing officer will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score.<br />
<br />
If you wish to respond to this letter, please do so within 28 days after receipt of this email. As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day it was transmitted.<br />
<br />
Please respond by email to [email protected] stating: I give/do not give (delete one) consent for you to correctly reflect my invitation score as 60.<br />
<br />
If you do not respond, your application may be decided after this time frame based on the available information. <br />
Please note that if any mandatory criterion is not satisfied, only a decision to refuse to grant the visa can be made, unless the visa application is withdrawn before a decision is made.<br />
Kind Regards,<br />
<br />
Visa Processing Officer, General Skilled Migration Programme Section<br />
<br />
Permanent Visa & Citizenship Programme Branch | Visa and Citizenship Management Division<br />
<br />
Visa and Citizenship Services Group<br />
<br />
Department of Immigration and Border Protection

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

bigm0n said:


> Wait how do u call from outside? Am in Singapore




use the same number. I also called from Singapore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

sm8764 said:


> Need serious advise on this matter please if i opt to revise my eoi what will happen could this lead to a refusal as my age as i turned to 33 on next day i applied for a visa in frb 2016.
> On 17 February 2016 you received an invitation from the Department to apply for a SkillSelect SI189 visa. The score stated in the invitation was 65. This score was based in the information you provided in your SkillSelect Expression of Interest (EOI). <br />
> <br />
> We have reviewed your claims on which your invitation score was based and are satisfied that you made an inadvertent error when entering your details into SkillSelect about your:<br />
> <br />
> Australian Study:<br />
> <br />
> · You claimed Australian study with at least 2 academic years of study in a CRICOS registered course at an Australian educational institution, in Australia. when you have not done so as your course was not at least 2 academic years.<br />
> <br />
> We find that your invitation score is actually 60, which would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied.<br />
> <br />
> We therefore seek your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60.<br />
> <br />
> As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score’). <br />
> <br />
> Your points test score has been provisionally assessed as 60. Subject to your agreement to correct the score to reflect your actual invitation score, a processing officer will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score.<br />
> <br />
> If you wish to respond to this letter, please do so within 28 days after receipt of this email. As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day it was transmitted.<br />
> <br />
> Please respond by email to Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection stating: I give/do not give (delete one) consent for you to correctly reflect my invitation score as 60.<br />
> <br />
> If you do not respond, your application may be decided after this time frame based on the available information. <br />
> Please note that if any mandatory criterion is not satisfied, only a decision to refuse to grant the visa can be made, unless the visa application is withdrawn before a decision is made.<br />
> Kind Regards,<br />
> <br />
> Visa Processing Officer, General Skilled Migration Programme Section<br />
> <br />
> Permanent Visa & Citizenship Programme Branch | Visa and Citizenship Management Division<br />
> <br />
> Visa and Citizenship Services Group<br />
> <br />
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Seriously? Is that what they found after 9 months?
Could u tell about your course in Aus? and uni? and period?


----------



## ratnam14

I have always been a silent member of this forum and gained lot of knowledge which helped me in applying for visa and various other analysis.

I am Happy to share with you all that I received the Golden Email today and wish you all the best to received your Grant Notifications soon.

My timeline is as below 

NOC 233311 Electrical Engineer
Age - 30 Points
Bachelors degree - 15 points
EA Assessment completed - 12th Aug 2016
Experience - 10 points
English PTE 3rd Attempt - 10 points
Total - 65 points

EOI submitted - 20th Sept 2016
Invitation Received - 28th Sept 2016
Visa Application - 15th Oct 2016
1st Co Contact: 27th Oct 2016 for PCC, Form 1193 and form 80
Replied : 2nd Nov 2016
2nd Co Contact: 29th Nov 2016 for Saudi PCC
Replied on 6th Dec 2016
Grant: 10 Jan 2017
IED: 19th Oct 2017


----------



## amanaksh

ratnam14 said:


> I have always been a silent member of this forum and gained lot of knowledge which helped me in applying for visa and various other analysis.
> 
> I am Happy to share with you all that I received the Golden Email today and wish you all the best to received your Grant Notifications soon.
> 
> My timeline is as below
> 
> NOC 233311 Electrical Engineer
> Age - 30 Points
> Bachelors degree - 15 points
> EA Assessment completed - 12th Aug 2016
> Experience - 10 points
> English PTE 3rd Attempt - 10 points
> Total - 65 points
> 
> EOI submitted - 20th Sept 2016
> Invitation Received - 28th Sept 2016
> Visa Application - 15th Oct 2016
> 1st Co Contact: 27th Oct 2016 for PCC, Form 1193 and form 80
> Replied : 2nd Nov 2016
> 2nd Co Contact: 29th Nov 2016 for Saudi PCC
> Replied on 6th Dec 2016
> Grant: 10 Jan 2017
> IED: 19th Oct 2017




Congrats mate ur time line is pretty similar to mine
Visa lodge 1 oct
1st CO. 14 oct ( form 80 and medical)
Info provided 24 oct
2nd CO. 2 Dec. (spouse PCC)
Info provided 23 Dec
Assessment in progress till now


----------



## tk123

ratnam14 said:


> I have always been a silent member of this forum and gained lot of knowledge which helped me in applying for visa and various other analysis.
> 
> I am Happy to share with you all that I received the Golden Email today and wish you all the best to received your Grant Notifications soon.
> 
> My timeline is as below
> 
> NOC 233311 Electrical Engineer
> Age - 30 Points
> Bachelors degree - 15 points
> EA Assessment completed - 12th Aug 2016
> Experience - 10 points
> English PTE 3rd Attempt - 10 points
> Total - 65 points
> 
> EOI submitted - 20th Sept 2016
> Invitation Received - 28th Sept 2016
> Visa Application - 15th Oct 2016
> 1st Co Contact: 27th Oct 2016 for PCC, Form 1193 and form 80
> Replied : 2nd Nov 2016
> 2nd Co Contact: 29th Nov 2016 for Saudi PCC
> Replied on 6th Dec 2016
> Grant: 10 Jan 2017
> IED: 19th Oct 2017




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roshand79

ratnam14 said:


> I have always been a silent member of this forum and gained lot of knowledge which helped me in applying for visa and various other analysis.
> 
> I am Happy to share with you all that I received the Golden Email today and wish you all the best to received your Grant Notifications soon.
> 
> My timeline is as below
> 
> NOC 233311 Electrical Engineer
> Age - 30 Points
> Bachelors degree - 15 points
> EA Assessment completed - 12th Aug 2016
> Experience - 10 points
> English PTE 3rd Attempt - 10 points
> Total - 65 points
> 
> EOI submitted - 20th Sept 2016
> Invitation Received - 28th Sept 2016
> Visa Application - 15th Oct 2016
> 1st Co Contact: 27th Oct 2016 for PCC, Form 1193 and form 80
> Replied : 2nd Nov 2016
> 2nd Co Contact: 29th Nov 2016 for Saudi PCC
> Replied on 6th Dec 2016
> Grant: 10 Jan 2017
> IED: 19th Oct 2017




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ratnam14

amanaksh said:


> Congrats mate ur time line is pretty similar to mine
> Visa lodge 1 oct
> 1st CO. 14 oct ( form 80 and medical)
> Info provided 24 oct
> 2nd CO. 2 Dec. (spouse PCC)
> Info provided 23 Dec
> Assessment in progress till now


Ya you will get it soon mate. They are doing as per 4 to 12 weeks from submission of information.


----------



## sm8764

farjaf said:


> Seriously? Is that what they found after 9 months?
> Could u tell about your course in Aus? and uni? and period?


Yes that is what they told me yesterday not on 1st co contact un march 2016 and not on 6th june 2016. Well i have done MPA from holmes sydney 12 units and certificate 4 in business management one year before that.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amritbains206

sm8764 said:


> Yes that is what they told me yesterday not on 1st co contact un march 2016 and not on 6th june 2016. Well i have done MPA from holmes sydney 12 units and certificate 4 in business management one year before that.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk




R u sure it is not of 24 months period? Can u contact the uni and get some document confirming your 2 years of study? Dont give up so soon.. u have been through a lot.


----------



## amanaksh

ratnam14 said:


> Ya you will get it soon mate. They are doing as per 4 to 12 weeks from submission of information.




Thanks dude..
Enjoy ur ozlife


----------



## lesalesa

ratnam14 said:


> I have always been a silent member of this forum and gained lot of knowledge which helped me in applying for visa and various other analysis.
> 
> I am Happy to share with you all that I received the Golden Email today and wish you all the best to received your Grant Notifications soon.
> 
> My timeline is as below
> 
> NOC 233311 Electrical Engineer
> Age - 30 Points
> Bachelors degree - 15 points
> EA Assessment completed - 12th Aug 2016
> Experience - 10 points
> English PTE 3rd Attempt - 10 points
> Total - 65 points
> 
> EOI submitted - 20th Sept 2016
> Invitation Received - 28th Sept 2016
> Visa Application - 15th Oct 2016
> 1st Co Contact: 27th Oct 2016 for PCC, Form 1193 and form 80
> Replied : 2nd Nov 2016
> 2nd Co Contact: 29th Nov 2016 for Saudi PCC
> Replied on 6th Dec 2016
> Grant: 10 Jan 2017
> IED: 19th Oct 2017


Congrats Ratnam....Could you please advise me on the Saudi PCC part? I also need to submit my PCC but unable to get it even though tried through various sources. I left Saudi Arabia way back and hence no direct contact possible in Saudi. Appreciate your advise.


----------



## RKS20

amitk21 said:


> With God's grace Me and my family got grant today. it is a direct grant. Thanks all the fellow members of the forum whose knowledge about the process and technicalities always helped at the time of issue. all the best for your grants, hope you get grant mail soon.


Congrats Amit. Can u please share your timeline.


----------



## misecmisc

ratnam14 said:


> I have always been a silent member of this forum and gained lot of knowledge which helped me in applying for visa and various other analysis.
> 
> I am Happy to share with you all that I received the Golden Email today and wish you all the best to received your Grant Notifications soon.
> 
> My timeline is as below
> 
> NOC 233311 Electrical Engineer
> Age - 30 Points
> Bachelors degree - 15 points
> EA Assessment completed - 12th Aug 2016
> Experience - 10 points
> English PTE 3rd Attempt - 10 points
> Total - 65 points
> 
> EOI submitted - 20th Sept 2016
> Invitation Received - 28th Sept 2016
> Visa Application - 15th Oct 2016
> 1st Co Contact: 27th Oct 2016 for PCC, Form 1193 and form 80
> Replied : 2nd Nov 2016
> 2nd Co Contact: 29th Nov 2016 for Saudi PCC
> Replied on 6th Dec 2016
> Grant: 10 Jan 2017
> IED: 19th Oct 2017


Congrats.


----------



## bonkers911

I have spent 8 months in Saudi Arabia and I will be lodging my visa from here. I have never been to Saudi Arabia before, will the case officer ask for my PCC? If someone has been through the same situation. Kindly share it.


----------



## farjaf

sm8764 said:


> Yes that is what they told me yesterday not on 1st co contact un march 2016 and not on 6th june 2016. Well i have done MPA from holmes sydney 12 units and certificate 4 in business management one year before that.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Did u receive the email from gsm.brisbane or was it from skilled.support? by look of the signature email it looks like it is from skilled support?
BTW, did u add a letter from a uni that u studied 2 years in australia and all courses was in English?


----------



## jitin81

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations jitin
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks gonna be expat. May you get your grant soon. Patience pays.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81

misecmisc said:


> Congrats.


Thank you.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## drasadqamar

bonkers911 said:


> I have spent 8 months in Saudi Arabia and I will be lodging my visa from here. I have never been to Saudi Arabia before, will the case officer ask for my PCC? If someone has been through the same situation. Kindly share it.


I'm in Saudia but I'm here since 4 years so I made pcc from here as well. But in your situation you haven't completed 12 months yet but it's better to make pcc from here as well. As you know processing of visa might take 3 to 4 months then one year of your stay will be completed here.


----------



## drasadqamar

ratnam14 said:


> I have always been a silent member of this forum and gained lot of knowledge which helped me in applying for visa and various other analysis.
> 
> I am Happy to share with you all that I received the Golden Email today and wish you all the best to received your Grant Notifications soon.
> 
> My timeline is as below
> 
> NOC 233311 Electrical Engineer
> Age - 30 Points
> Bachelors degree - 15 points
> EA Assessment completed - 12th Aug 2016
> Experience - 10 points
> English PTE 3rd Attempt - 10 points
> Total - 65 points
> 
> EOI submitted - 20th Sept 2016
> Invitation Received - 28th Sept 2016
> Visa Application - 15th Oct 2016
> 1st Co Contact: 27th Oct 2016 for PCC, Form 1193 and form 80
> Replied : 2nd Nov 2016
> 2nd Co Contact: 29th Nov 2016 for Saudi PCC
> Replied on 6th Dec 2016
> Grant: 10 Jan 2017
> IED: 19th Oct 2017


Congratulations bro. May God bless you for your new life in Australia. Are you in saudia now? I'm here in a riyadh and lodged visa from here.


----------



## Marshall153

Hi Guys,

I have lodged EOI for 189 in August 2016 with 60 points.

I have gained 5 points for my experience a week back and upgraded to 65 points now.

When can I expect an Invite?

Appreciate your quick response.

Regards,
Marshall


----------



## saurabharora123

amitk21 said:


> With God's grace Me and my family got grant today. it is a direct grant. Thanks all the fellow members of the forum whose knowledge about the process and technicalities always helped at the time of issue. all the best for your grants, hope you get grant mail soon.


Congratulations Amit!


----------



## ratnam14

lesalesa said:


> Congrats Ratnam....Could you please advise me on the Saudi PCC part? I also need to submit my PCC but unable to get it even though tried through various sources. I left Saudi Arabia way back and hence no direct contact possible in Saudi. Appreciate your advise.


 Hi I am currently in Saudi So the process is such that u need to get a letter from ur embassy and then submit it in the local police station in person they will take ur finger print and then provide the letter in 3 weeks

But wen ur outside saudi if u have ur final exit stamp then its enough as per australia requirement and a letter from ur employer stating that u were working and have no issues.


----------



## ratnam14

misecmisc said:


> Congrats.


Thank you


----------



## ratnam14

bonkers911 said:


> I have spent 8 months in Saudi Arabia and I will be lodging my visa from here. I have never been to Saudi Arabia before, will the case officer ask for my PCC? If someone has been through the same situation. Kindly share it.


He will not ask for the PCC unless u have completed 12 months at the time of lodging visa. so do it soon.


----------



## guru1234

Hi Anyone with mechanical engineer job, lodged visa in October and got grant ? Please reply..

I have lodged visa on 10October, co contact 1st November till now no response.. please reply..


----------



## sultan_azam

ahsan771991 said:


> With the grace of almighty , I have received my grant today
> 
> EOI :26 October
> Visa filed :2nd November
> Immi commencement mail 16th November
> Grant : 9th January
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Ahsan


----------



## sultan_azam

CaJn said:


> My query is, I was unemployed in Australia when I filed my application though my wife was working. I've got a job which is close to the ANZSCO code and have been working for a month . Could you please advise if I will need to inform DIBP of my status change in Form 80 and if this will help me to get my grant ahead?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response, I'm worried if informing of a change (submitting Form 1022) will delay the processing my application, it is 116 days already.
> 
> Cheers!


not updating them with current situation may lead to troubles, so better inform them, grant will come eventually, I assume you are working there in Australia, that is the best scenario, enjoy life, grant will be in your inbox surely


----------



## sultan_azam

farjaf said:


> If I were u, wouldn't communicate with them at all unless they request information. The reason for that is whenever I send Email to them they not gonna even bother to read it. Later if they asked why u didn't update us, u can just say i though it is not important as u don't responded to my Emails at all


Bro, I understand your frustration but it is better to inform them regarding significant changes


----------



## samgee002

Hi Sm8764, accept the revision. DIBP will normally ONLY work with the point u have when u were invited. Even if your points drop to 55 in Feb, you were invited on 60 points (as will be corrected) and that stands. I applied in Feb 2016, no communication from CO since March 2016, GSM Brisbane. Calls and emails all to no avail:fingerscrossed:




sm8764 said:


> Hari,
> Thanks so much for your response on my post. It looks like they took it positive and i should feel lucky about it but by accepting revision of my EOI from 65 to 60 can lead to a positive outcome that is a question hopping in my mind. After wait of one year after applying i got a response from a CO my age is gone over 32. Could a revision leads to a refusal ad my points will be 55 and as far as i know 60 pointer accountants are waiting since very long. Really need an expert advise i am so depressed spent 6 years in Australia worked so hard and ao much wait during assessment it is terribly hard.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noor_Y

Amritbains206 said:


> Congrats noor.. wishing you all the best for ur future..
> Just a query- what did co contact you for? Thanks


Hey Amritbains,

CO contacted me for form 80 and health assessment.

Thanks,
Noor


----------



## sultan_azam

sm8764 said:


> I got invite on 17feb2016 applied visa on 21feb2016 and i turned 33 on 23feb2016
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


your EOI points were freezed on the invite day, it something you claimed inadvertently which DIBP is asking to remove as they are also answerable to their minister, how can they issue grant to someone who has not provided justification to points claimed in EOI, on their investigation they have accepted that points overclaim was unintentional, they just want your confirmation to lower the points, this wont affect your age points

am i able to explain my self ?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys i really cannot figure out for the world of me , what went wrong with my application. It's been more than 100 days now and iam starting to get real ly anxious. I have not received any co contact or immigrate commencement email. I don't know whether my application is being worked on 😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

bonkers911 said:


> I have spent 8 months in Saudi Arabia and I will be lodging my visa from here. I have never been to Saudi Arabia before, will the case officer ask for my PCC? If someone has been through the same situation. Kindly share it.




Likely no. But it will depend on when you lodge your visa application. He may end up asking if the process takes long and you complete 12 months in KSA by then. 

good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Marshall153 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged EOI for 189 in August 2016 with 60 points.
> 
> I have gained 5 points for my experience a week back and upgraded to 65 points now.
> 
> When can I expect an Invite?
> 
> Appreciate your quick response.
> 
> Regards,
> Marshall


whats your occupation code?


----------



## ratnam14

drasadqamar said:


> ratnam14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have always been a silent member of this forum and gained lot of knowledge which helped me in applying for visa and various other analysis.
> 
> I am Happy to share with you all that I received the Golden Email today and wish you all the best to received your Grant Notifications soon.
> 
> My timeline is as below
> 
> NOC 233311 Electrical Engineer
> Age - 30 Points
> Bachelors degree - 15 points
> EA Assessment completed - 12th Aug 2016
> Experience - 10 points
> English PTE 3rd Attempt - 10 points
> Total - 65 points
> 
> EOI submitted - 20th Sept 2016
> Invitation Received - 28th Sept 2016
> Visa Application - 15th Oct 2016
> 1st Co Contact: 27th Oct 2016 for PCC, Form 1193 and form 80
> Replied : 2nd Nov 2016
> 2nd Co Contact: 29th Nov 2016 for Saudi PCC
> Replied on 6th Dec 2016
> Grant: 10 Jan 2017
> IED: 19th Oct 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations bro. May God bless you for your new life in Australia. Are you in saudia now? I'm here in a riyadh and lodged visa from here.
Click to expand...

Ya I am saudi will be goin on final exit in march


----------



## guru1234

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys i really cannot figure out for the world of me , what went wrong with my application. It's been more than 100 days now and iam starting to get real ly anxious. I have not received any co contact or immigrate commencement email. I don't know whether my application is being worked on &#55357;&#56866;
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hey I can understand your frustration, Please be calm. I am also on same pace almost 90 days. 
Try to divert urself in some other tasks, it will help you.

I wish all will get good news soon who all r waiting:fingerscrossed:


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Two questions: When we get our 189 EOI invite, then:
1. Do we get an email in our inbox stating that our EOI has changed status from submitted to Invited?
2. Then when we log into skillselect, in EOI window, which would show status of EOI as Invited, will there be a new link enabled in the skillselect EOI window to apply for 189 visa? And clicking on this link will open immiaccount website in a new window, where we would need to apply for our 189 PR visa? Or, in the email which says that our EOI status has changed from Submitted to Invited, there is a link in that email itself, which we can open to apply for our 189 PR visa? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## usankara

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Two questions: When we get our 189 EOI invite, then:
> 1. Do we get an email in our inbox stating that our EOI has changed status from submitted to Invited?
> 2. Then when we log into skillselect, in EOI window, which would show status of EOI as Invited, will there be a new link enabled in the skillselect EOI window to apply for 189 visa? And clicking on this link will open immiaccount website in a new window, where we would need to apply for our 189 PR visa? Or, in the email which says that our EOI status has changed from Submitted to Invited, there is a link in that email itself, which we can open to apply for our 189 PR visa? Please suggest. Thanks.


Your EOI status will change to INVITED from SUBMITTED, the same EOI page will have a link to 189 application, if you click it will take you to IMMI account page
You will receive mail saying you are invited to apply 189 VISA, nothing else


----------



## gonnabeexpat

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Two questions: When we get our 189 EOI invite, then:
> 1. Do we get an email in our inbox stating that our EOI has changed status from submitted to Invited?
> 2. Then when we log into skillselect, in EOI window, which would show status of EOI as Invited, will there be a new link enabled in the skillselect EOI window to apply for 189 visa? And clicking on this link will open immiaccount website in a new window, where we would need to apply for our 189 PR visa? Or, in the email which says that our EOI status has changed from Submitted to Invited, there is a link in that email itself, which we can open to apply for our 189 PR visa? Please suggest. Thanks.


Dude after you get the invite , the status will change to invited in skills select. Now you lodge your application through myimmiaccount which you can create even now . After you click on the apply for visa button present in skill select it will take you to myimmiaccount login page where you can login with existing myimmiaccount login or you can. Create a new one . So in a sense all the roads lead to myimmiaccount

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Two questions: When we get our 189 EOI invite, then:
> 1. Do we get an email in our inbox stating that our EOI has changed status from submitted to Invited?
> 2. Then when we log into skillselect, in EOI window, which would show status of EOI as Invited, will there be a new link enabled in the skillselect EOI window to apply for 189 visa? And clicking on this link will open immiaccount website in a new window, where we would need to apply for our 189 PR visa? Or, in the email which says that our EOI status has changed from Submitted to Invited, there is a link in that email itself, which we can open to apply for our 189 PR visa? Please suggest. Thanks.


as far as i remember a new button becomes active inside SKILL SELECT which says APPLY VISA


----------



## Marshall153

Hi,

Its 261313 Software Engineer

Regards,
Marshall C


----------



## Marshall153

sultan_azam said:


> whats your occupation code?



Hi,

Its 261313 Software Engineer

Regards,
Marshall C


----------



## Marshall153

sultan_azam said:


> whats your occupation code?


Hi,

Its 261313 Software Engineer

Regards,
Marshall C


----------



## sultan_azam

Marshall153 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged EOI for 189 in August 2016 with 60 points.
> 
> I have gained 5 points for my experience a week back and upgraded to 65 points now.
> 
> When can I expect an Invite?
> 
> Appreciate your quick response.
> 
> Regards,
> Marshall





Marshall153 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> Regards,
> Marshall C


you could get lucky in Feb based on current trend


----------



## sharifffarid

guru1234 said:


> Hey I can understand your frustration, Please be calm. I am also on same pace almost 90 days.
> Try to divert urself in some other tasks, it will help you.
> 
> I wish all will get good news soon who all r waiting:fingerscrossed:


Guru what is ANZSCO code?


----------



## sultan_azam

sharifffarid said:


> Guru what is ANZSCO code?


Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations


----------



## Amritbains206

Noor_Y said:


> Hey Amritbains,
> 
> 
> 
> CO contacted me for form 80 and health assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Noor




Thanks noor. Co contacted me and asked for form 80 and spouse english. I had almost lost hope in my application but after the co contact I have become quite anxious. I dont know if it is a positive thing or negative for our application. Wondering about the stage of processing and how long dibp would take to come to a result.


----------



## oLivia0302

We have lodged our visa on Dec 11. CO contacted us on 6th of January asking for additional info. We replied immediately and provided the required docs on 8th of Jan. I hope we will be granted soon.


----------



## sharifffarid

sultan_azam said:


> Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations


lol sorry for the grammatical error :/ i actually meant to ask him his ANZSCO code


----------



## vsangwan

I am new here... Have got ACS done and cleared PTE. Submitted EOI today itself with 65 points for 261313. 

Is there any way we can check the current backlog?

When should 65 pointer in 261313 expect an invite?


----------



## harinderjitf5

Yes. Check here :- https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


vireshsangwan said:


> I am new here... Have got ACS done and cleared PTE. Submitted EOI today itself with 65 points for 261313.
> 
> Is there any way we can check the current backlog?
> 
> When should 65 pointer in 261313 expect an invite?


----------



## _ritz

*Roles and responsibilities for spouse in 189 visa application*

Hi folks,

I have a query regarding submission of documents for spouse work experience while lodging 189 visa application. I am not claiming any points for spouse but in Form 80 & 1221 I have mentioned all 3 companies where my spouse had worked so far. With this, I am planning to submit payslips, promotion/increment letter, latest bank statement, joining letter, relieving letter, work experience letter for all 3 companies.

While lodging visa application it asks for roles and responsibilities if any work experience has been mentioned for spouse. I am not sure whether to :

1) mention all roles and responsibilities in visa application page itself
2) provide roles and responsibilities letter from all 3 companies worked
3) submit a statutory declaration regarding roles and responsibilities and mention the same in visa application page

I would appreciate any help regarding this query.

My timeline as follows :
ACS positive outcome : 7-Nov-16
EOI submitted (65 points - 261311) : 9-Nov-16
ITA - 21-Dec-16
Visa application : In progress


----------



## tk123

oLivia0302 said:


> We have lodged our visa on Dec 11. CO contacted us on 6th of January asking for additional info. We replied immediately and provided the required docs on 8th of Jan. I hope we will be granted soon.




Good luck 
you will get the grant soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgurmani

misecmisc said:


> My marriage certificate is having my details as well as my wife's details and so it has my wife's date of birth mentioned in it. Moreover, I have a scanned copy of attested notary of a black and white photocopy of my marriage certificate in a pdf file. Can this marriage certificate indirectly help in as date of birth proof for my wife? Moreover I have aadhar card for my wife, also having her date of birth? So can marriage certificate and aadhar card help to act as date of birth proof for my wife in my 189 PR visa application? Any thoughts here please. Thanks.




No need of birth certificate for you and your wife.!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahsan771991

Hey guys 
I had a query
Since I had applied through an agent and have been granted my visa
I wanted to enquire how can I import my application
Moreover, my passport is due to expire .So I can just update my passport details in immi account 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## famy

ratnam14 said:


> I have always been a silent member of this forum and gained lot of knowledge which helped me in applying for visa and various other analysis.
> 
> I am Happy to share with you all that I received the Golden Email today and wish you all the best to received your Grant Notifications soon.
> 
> My timeline is as below
> 
> NOC 233311 Electrical Engineer
> Age - 30 Points
> Bachelors degree - 15 points
> EA Assessment completed - 12th Aug 2016
> Experience - 10 points
> English PTE 3rd Attempt - 10 points
> Total - 65 points
> 
> EOI submitted - 20th Sept 2016
> Invitation Received - 28th Sept 2016
> Visa Application - 15th Oct 2016
> 1st Co Contact: 27th Oct 2016 for PCC, Form 1193 and form 80
> Replied : 2nd Nov 2016
> 2nd Co Contact: 29th Nov 2016 for Saudi PCC
> Replied on 6th Dec 2016
> Grant: 10 Jan 2017
> IED: 19th Oct 2017


May I ask you the name of your Co? As I have been contacted on the similar dates and I'm also electrical engineer and resident of Saudi Arabia


----------



## CaJn

sultan_azam said:


> not updating them with current situation may lead to troubles, so better inform them, grant will come eventually, I assume you are working there in Australia, that is the best scenario, enjoy life, grant will be in your inbox surely


Thanks Sultan Azam for the wishes!

Just to understand, can you please let me know what kinda of trouble that I could have? To ensure that I weight those scenarios before taking a call


----------



## dakshch

gonnabeexpat said:


> On the other hand day 101
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Day 401


----------



## RJ2865

sm8764 said:


> Hari,
> Thanks so much for your response on my post. It looks like they took it positive and i should feel lucky about it but by accepting revision of my EOI from 65 to 60 can lead to a positive outcome that is a question hopping in my mind. After wait of one year after applying i got a response from a CO my age is gone over 32. Could a revision leads to a refusal ad my points will be 55 and as far as i know 60 pointer accountants are waiting since very long. Really need an expert advise i am so depressed spent 6 years in Australia worked so hard and ao much wait during assessment it is terribly hard.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


First time poster here. Thought I would chime in.

You have nothing to worry about. The keywords here are "inadvertent" and that " we are satisfied you would have been invited in subsequent rounds" DIBP is not trying to play gotcha with you by asking you to consent to 60 points and then turning around and trying to screw you over by saying well now you have aged out and are only good for 55 points. They assess your points at time of application and this a way for them to keep their books balanced. It looks bad on them if the invite score doesn't match the assessed score. Being an accountant, you surely must understand the need for balancing the books.

There are several cases where people have had this happen to them (including me), respond in time and you should get the grant within 6-14 days of filing your response. Just relax, your journey is over.

P.S. Your email didn't come from a case officer, it came from a visa processing officer. This is my own assessment but my thesis is that you have cleared the case officer level and now it is in the actual processing/production stage. This further should relieve your stress.


----------



## mint123

Hi,

Has anyone of you apply COC singapore via internet before? Can you help me on this?

I have a question regarding the COC. I have applied and make payment through ENET and I did not received any acknowledgement slip after making the payment as my webpage just stay on the bank webpage which I used to make payment. 

What should I do? Will the acknowledgement slip auto send to my email? I tried to log in back into my FIN account, however, the webpage show the same page where I need to submit my application and make payment.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vsangwan

harinderjitf5 said:


> Yes. Check here :- https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


Thanks, it gives good idea about the requirement for particular code. 
How much have been invited so far etc etc. 

Now, I am being bit greedy : Is there any way to see how much applications are there for a particulade code, for particular points?


----------



## RJ2865

dakshch said:


> Day 401


Have you reached out to the DIBP Customer Service. I did using this link:

border.gov.au/about/contact/provide-feedback/compliments-complaints-suggestions/visa-citizenship-service]Compliments[/url], Complaints and Suggestions

Select complaint and submit with relevant info, they will respond to you after 15 days saying they will take action on your complaint. And after 15 days the Case Office will respond with an answer or say "assessment in progress". Since you have waited for 401 days they should respond with an answer. The offices are not efficient in tracking applications and there is no need to keep calling. In my experience the customer service was very helpful to get things moving.

If you have already done the above, I don't know what to say.


----------



## kaju

Rkhosla26 said:


> P.S. Your email didn't come from a case officer, it came from a visa processing officer. This is my own assessment but my thesis is that you have cleared the case officer level and now it is in the actual processing/production stage. This further should relieve your stress.


No, the email came from a Case Officer. Case Officers process the cases, right through to and including the actual grant of a visa.


----------



## CaJn

vireshsangwan said:


> Now, I am being bit greedy : Is there any way to see how much applications are there for a particulade code, for particular points?


immitracker could be your source!


----------



## tk123

mint123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone of you apply COC singapore via internet before? Can you help me on this?
> 
> I have a question regarding the COC. I have applied and make payment through ENET and I did not received any acknowledgement slip after making the payment as my webpage just stay on the bank webpage which I used to make payment.
> 
> What should I do? Will the acknowledgement slip auto send to my email? I tried to log in back into my FIN account, however, the webpage show the same page where I need to submit my application and make payment.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




The system usually updates the following day. 

However, once it is updated, you will see Pending Decision status. 

whole E2E process is 2-3 weeks. 

good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thepirate

Guys, when my medical is completed and in the health assessment section I can see " No action required". Now do I need to upload anything to 'Medical report/ Health assessment' in attach documents.


----------



## tk123

thepirate said:


> Guys, when my medical is completed and in the health assessment section I can see " No action required". Now do I need to upload anything to 'Medical report/ Health assessment' in attach documents.




No. nothing to update. 

Good luck. Just wait for the grant now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Day 102

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thepirate

tk123 said:


> No. nothing to update.
> 
> Good luck. Just wait for the grant now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks dude


----------



## Saraaa

gonnabeexpat said:


> Day 102
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hey gonnabeexpat...
Have you called them up today? U were supposed to!? Any news?

& all the best


----------



## Saraaa

No grants till now??


*@Manan008*...
Any news at your end?


----------



## mint123

tk123 said:


> The system usually updates the following day.
> 
> However, once it is updated, you will see Pending Decision status.
> 
> whole E2E process is 2-3 weeks.
> 
> good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May I know what is E2E means? You mean I will receive the acknowledgement slip via email after 2-3 weeks?

thanks.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Saraaa said:


> Hey gonnabeexpat...
> Have you called them up today? U were supposed to!? Any news?
> 
> & all the best


Dude, iam having a really bad cold as a result i did not call them up  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

mint123 said:


> May I know what is E2E means? You mean I will receive the acknowledgement slip via email after 2-3 weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.




Sorry. by E2E, i meant end to end, that is the whole process from submitting appeal, then submitting application, scheduling appointment for fingerprint will take 2-3 weeks. 

i just checked my emails, I didnt recieve any confirmation email upon appeal/application submission

good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude, iam having a really bad cold as a result i did not call them up
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Get well soon!

But ensure you call them ASAP before counting the elapsed days further, try to make an effort so that you can get a better picture, and pray that you don't get a standard answer


----------



## farjaf

Day 161 and still assessment remain in progress mode.
Called few days to immi and the guy said routine checks like assessing your claimed points and when I asked for external checks he was hesitated to confirm it. dunno is it skilled support to assess the points?


----------



## visava

Hello friends, please suggest approx time it takes for medical clearance for 189 visa from Australian authorities. Its been a week since the hospital has uploaded the records but the status is still showing "under review " 

Test included physical examination, chest xray, HIV and urine routine. While I have also checked with Indian doctors and they suggested reports are fine. Can't figure out reason for delay

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

CaJn said:


> Get well soon!
> 
> But ensure you call them ASAP before counting the elapsed days further, try to make an effort so that you can get a better picture, and pray that you don't get a standard answer


Iam feeling a bit well now. Will call them up first thing tomorrow morning 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

gonnabeexpat said:


> Iam feeling a bit well now. Will call them up first thing tomorrow morning
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




they are still open for today if u want to call


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

It's 304 pm in Sydney right ? When do the close ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

farjaf said:


> Day 161 and still assessment remain in progress mode.
> Called few days to immi and the guy said routine checks like assessing your claimed points and when I asked for external checks he was hesitated to confirm it. dunno is it skilled support to assess the points?


Similar timeline / case as mine, which CO team contacted you?


----------



## CaJn

gonnabeexpat said:


> It's 304 pm in Sydney right ? When do the close ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes, I believe they might be available till 5. But would suggest to call in 1 Hour (i.e. by 4:00 PM AEDT) as you might need to wait for 1 Hour in the queue! Ensure you have enough credits for the long call.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

CaJn said:


> Yes, I believe they might be available till 5. But would suggest to call in 1 Hour (i.e. by 4:00 PM AEDT) as you might need to wait for 1 Hour in the queue! Ensure you have enough credits for the long call.


Gahhh, i need to get to work .  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viaan

224 days and counting....


----------



## farjaf

CaJn said:


> Similar timeline / case as mine, which CO team contacted you?


GSM.Brisbane Lodged 3rd August
Has anyone received any kind of response Email from brisbane?


----------



## tk123

gonnabeexpat said:


> It's 304 pm in Sydney right ? When do the close ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




4pm. But the offices are in Adelaide & Brisbane, both of which are an hour behind Sydney I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

tgurmani said:


> No need of birth certificate for you and your wife.!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So if I am understanding correctly, for date of birth proof there is no need for explicitly providing birth certificate, rather the passport alone shall be sufficient for proof of date of birth? Is this thing also applicable for kids, or, for kids birth certificate along with passport would be needed? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## dakshch

Rkhosla26 said:


> Have you reached out to the DIBP Customer Service. I did using this link:
> 
> 
> 
> border.gov.au/about/contact/provide-feedback/compliments-complaints-suggestions/visa-citizenship-service]Compliments[/url], Complaints and Suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> Select complaint and submit with relevant info, they will respond to you after 15 days saying they will take action on your complaint. And after 15 days the Case Office will respond with an answer or say "assessment in progress". Since you have waited for 401 days they should respond with an answer. The offices are not efficient in tracking applications and there is no need to keep calling. In my experience the customer service was very helpful to get things moving.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have already done the above, I don't know what to say.



Thankyou for the suggestion.

And what was the result for you ? Did you get a grant or just the standard reply of assessment in progress ??


----------



## dakshch

What is the longest anyone has waited for a grant ?? 
Both cases where he got a grant and still waiting for it...

I am at day 401 of waiting


----------



## CaJn

tk123 said:


> 4pm. But the offices are in Adelaide & Brisbane, both of which are an hour behind Sydney I guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are correct, both Adelaide and Brisbane is one hour behind Sydney.

But I'm not sure if its an automatic process for the call being routed to one of these offices, or to any of their call center (location of which we wouldn't be aware of). Is there a link to the phone number you provided which might have the available time (which could also have a timezone)?


----------



## harinderjitf5

What is gsm Adelaide number ?


----------



## tk123

CaJn said:


> You are correct, both Adelaide and Brisbane is one hour behind Sydney.
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm not sure if its an automatic process for the call being routed to one of these offices, or to any of their call center (location of which we wouldn't be aware of). Is there a link to the phone number you provided which might have the available time (which could also have a timezone)?




i called as per Adelaide time zone and it worked. It usually doesnt take that long for them to attend the call.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

tk123 said:


> i called as per Adelaide time zone and it worked. It usually doesnt take that long for them to attend the call.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used the same number you helped us with and there was a initial notice that the queue is long and current wait time is 1+ hour! I waited for about 57 mins  and wanted to share my experience so that potential callers are aware of the worst case!


----------



## RJ2865

dakshch said:


> Thankyou for the suggestion.
> 
> And what was the result for you ? Did you get a grant or just the standard reply of assessment in progress ??


On the 30th day after filing the complaint, I got a response from GSM Brisbane about having to correct my points from 75 to 70. Within one hour of receiving the email from Brisbane, I also got a somewhat delayed email from the customer service team that they have looked in to my case and GSM Brisbane should have responded to me. Few days later got the grant.

After calling Brisbane multiple times, I was surprised to see such a quick result with the customer service method. This makes me think that literally customer service called GSM Brisbane to inquire about my complaint, Brisbane takes a look and are like "hmm, this should have been taken care of and we can easily address this complaint" and Voila! Maybe the offices are trying to meet their complaint metrics, not sure if they have these KPIs. Frankly how they process cases is a blackbox and obviously YMMV. 

That being said coming from the US, immigration in Australia is still a breeze. Most employment cases here take over 4-5 years.


----------



## ratnam14

famy said:


> May I ask you the name of your Co? As I have been contacted on the similar dates and I'm also electrical engineer and resident of Saudi Arabia


First CO was Cythia and Second one was Ryan and the one mentioned in the grant is Hsiao - Wen all of them are from GSM Adelaide.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

No grant today ?


----------



## tk123

CaJn said:


> I used the same number you helped us with and there was a initial notice that the queue is long and current wait time is 1+ hour! I waited for about 57 mins  and wanted to share my experience so that potential callers are aware of the worst case!




oh. Thats real worst case. All my calls lasted under 6 minutes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

ratnam14 said:


> First CO was Cythia and Second one was Ryan and the one mentioned in the grant is Hsiao - Wen all of them are from GSM Adelaide.




Ryan issued my Grant Letter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harinderjitf5

I have kept my eyes on your case. Every time I look at your timeline gets diasppointed. Hope you get good news soon. I you get grant then I will have so.e hope that one day I will get it too.


dakshch said:


> What is the longest anyone has waited for a grant ??
> Both cases where he got a grant and still waiting for it...
> 
> I am at day 401 of waiting


----------



## tk123

Rkhosla26 said:


> On the 30th day after filing the complaint, I got a response from GSM Brisbane about having to correct my points from 75 to 70. Within one hour of receiving the email from Brisbane, I also got a somewhat delayed email from the customer service team that they have looked in to my case and GSM Brisbane should have responded to me. Few days later got the grant.
> 
> 
> 
> After calling Brisbane multiple times, I was surprised to see such a quick result with the customer service method. This makes me think that literally customer service called GSM Brisbane to inquire about my complaint, Brisbane takes a look and are like "hmm, this should have been taken care of and we can easily address this complaint" and Voila! Maybe the offices are trying to meet their complaint metrics, not sure if they have these KPIs. Frankly how they process cases is a blackbox and obviously YMMV.
> 
> 
> 
> That being said coming from the US, immigration in Australia is still a breeze. Most employment cases here take over 4-5 years.




Totally agreed. Even compared to Canadian Immigration experiences, we should thank DIBP for atleast maintaining some sanity 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkers911

drasadqamar said:


> I'm in Saudia but I'm here since 4 years so I made pcc from here as well. But in your situation you haven't completed 12 months yet but it's better to make pcc from here as well. As you know processing of visa might take 3 to 4 months then one year of your stay will be completed here.


can you help me how to get it?


----------



## ratnam14

tk123 said:


> Ryan issued my Grant Letter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats great to know these guys are fast.


----------



## tikki2282

Rkhosla26 said:


> Have you reached out to the DIBP Customer Service. I did using this link:
> 
> 
> 
> border.gov.au/about/contact/provide-feedback/compliments-complaints-suggestions/visa-citizenship-service]Compliments[/url], Complaints and Suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> Select complaint and submit with relevant info, they will respond to you after 15 days saying they will take action on your complaint. And after 15 days the Case Office will respond with an answer or say "assessment in progress". Since you have waited for 401 days they should respond with an answer. The offices are not efficient in tracking applications and there is no need to keep calling. In my experience the customer service was very helpful to get things moving.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have already done the above, I don't know what to say.




Hello rkhosla, can you share your timelines please.


----------



## running_whipstitch

Hi

My duties are already stated in the reference letter. Is it necessary to submit job description coming from the company? Is the reference letter enough? Thank you


----------



## vikaschandra

dakshch said:


> What is the longest anyone has waited for a grant ??
> Both cases where he got a grant and still waiting for it...
> 
> I am at day 401 of waiting


this is one of the applicants another one was 700+trying to remember which thread was it posted on



Greg1946 said:


> 450 days - 15 months
> 
> Disappointment continues ?


----------



## hariyerra

*Reg Medicals*

Hi All,

I am waiting to lodge visa. I have created visa application in immi account and it is ready to submit. However, I am gathering some documents to submit. Meanwhile, Can I go for medicals via my health declarations. 

I can see there is one link My Health Declarations in my Immi account. However, I am bit confused how that will generate HAP ID and how it will be linked to current saved(going to be submitted) application. 

Can someone clarify on this how to proceed?


----------



## shwetskapurs

Hey tk123...which number you used to call DIBP? Arohnd what time you made calls? And after how many days of wait should one make efforts to call them and raise the alarm?


----------



## sultan_azam

sharifffarid said:


> lol sorry for the grammatical error :/ i actually meant to ask him his ANZSCO code


lol, it happens


----------



## sultan_azam

_ritz said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have a query regarding submission of documents for spouse work experience while lodging 189 visa application. I am not claiming any points for spouse but in Form 80 & 1221 I have mentioned all 3 companies where my spouse had worked so far. With this, I am planning to submit payslips, promotion/increment letter, latest bank statement, joining letter, relieving letter, work experience letter for all 3 companies.
> 
> While lodging visa application it asks for roles and responsibilities if any work experience has been mentioned for spouse. I am not sure whether to :
> 
> 1) mention all roles and responsibilities in visa application page itself
> 2) provide roles and responsibilities letter from all 3 companies worked
> 3) submit a statutory declaration regarding roles and responsibilities and mention the same in visa application page
> 
> I would appreciate any help regarding this query.
> 
> My timeline as follows :
> ACS positive outcome : 7-Nov-16
> EOI submitted (65 points - 261311) : 9-Nov-16
> ITA - 21-Dec-16
> Visa application : In progress



if you are not claiming partner points, then just mentioned few of rnr of spouse in her details in visa application, no need to provided rnr letter/SD for her


----------



## sultan_azam

ahsan771991 said:


> Hey guys
> I had a query
> Since I had applied through an agent and have been granted my visa
> I wanted to enquire how can I import my application
> Moreover, my passport is due to expire .So I can just update my passport details in immi account
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you can import using the TRN

yes, you can update new passport details through immiaccount


----------



## sultan_azam

CaJn said:


> Thanks Sultan Azam for the wishes!
> 
> Just to understand, can you please let me know what kinda of trouble that I could have? To ensure that I weight those scenarios before taking a call


that is hard to predict what could be the possible trouble

DIBP may ask you that you are working in abc company but in your application you have mentioned unemployed or something similar


----------



## sultan_azam

Rkhosla26 said:


> First time poster here. Thought I would chime in.
> 
> You have nothing to worry about. The keywords here are "inadvertent" and that " we are satisfied you would have been invited in subsequent rounds" DIBP is not trying to play gotcha with you by asking you to consent to 60 points and then turning around and trying to screw you over by saying well now you have aged out and are only good for 55 points. They assess your points at time of application and this a way for them to keep their books balanced. It looks bad on them if the invite score doesn't match the assessed score. Being an accountant, you surely must understand the need for balancing the books.
> 
> There are several cases where people have had this happen to them (including me), respond in time and you should get the grant within 6-14 days of filing your response. Just relax, your journey is over.
> 
> P.S. Your email didn't come from a case officer, it came from a visa processing officer. This is my own assessment but my thesis is that you have cleared the case officer level and now it is in the actual processing/production stage. This further should relieve your stress.


well explained


----------



## tk123

CaJn said:


> Thanks Sultan Azam for the wishes!
> 
> 
> 
> Just to understand, can you please let me know what kinda of trouble that I could have? To ensure that I weight those scenarios before taking a call




I suggest you update. Updating will neither expedite or slow the process -- as you are not claiming points for this job, so no assessment will be required.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

running_whipstitch said:


> Hi
> 
> My duties are already stated in the reference letter. Is it necessary to submit job description coming from the company? Is the reference letter enough? Thank you


who signed the reference letter you are mentioning ??


----------



## Salman2080

hi sultan bro my baby medical uploaded at 21 November and till now no update,


----------



## kaju

sultan_azam said:


> well explained


Apart from the PS part, which is a mistaken supposition. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-lodge-2016-gang-2516.html#post11736001


----------



## sultan_azam

Salman2080 said:


> hi sultan bro my baby medical uploaded at 21 November and till now no update,


In my case it took around one month or so for adding baby to my visa application.

Yours might be delayed due to Christmas holidays. 

Something movement should be there by next week.



Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Salman2080

sultan_azam said:


> In my case it took around one month or so for adding baby to my visa application.
> 
> Yours might be delayed due to Christmas holidays.
> 
> Something movement should be there by next week.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


bro is it possible to get grant in next week ?


----------



## sultan_azam

Salman2080 said:


> bro is it possible to get grant in next week ?


Yes, possible

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## vamsi.challapalli

Hi Admin,

Please add my name into 189 Visa Lodge 2016 Gang Thread as I have lodged my 189 Visa as below:

Visa Lodged : 23-Jul-2016
Visa type : 189
Skill code : 263111 (Computer Network & Systems Engineer)
Last Update : 18-Aug-2016
Last inform reqrd: 18-Aug-16

No updates yet and no call from immi / CO. Awaiting for VISA grant 

Thanks
Vamsi


----------



## gonnabeexpat

So no grants today ~

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## running_whipstitch

sultan_azam said:


> who signed the reference letter you are mentioning ??


Hi sultan

My previous manager for my previous employer and my colleague for my current employer


----------



## Anujdhall

yes, you can go for medical via your health declarations.
HAP id will get generated.
Once you are lodging the visa, give this HAP is in health details related questions.

Quest would be like " Have you appeared for medicals in last 12 months" , select yes and give HAP id.

To generate a HAP ID before refer to document present in documents section at DIBP website with name "guidelines-my health declarations"






hariyerra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am waiting to lodge visa. I have created visa application in immi account and it is ready to submit. However, I am gathering some documents to submit. Meanwhile, Can I go for medicals via my health declarations.
> 
> I can see there is one link My Health Declarations in my Immi account. However, I am bit confused how that will generate HAP ID and how it will be linked to current saved(going to be submitted) application.
> 
> Can someone clarify on this how to proceed?


----------



## sheiky

vamsi.challapalli said:


> Hi Admin,
> 
> 
> 
> Please add my name into 189 Visa Lodge 2016 Gang Thread as I have lodged my 189 Visa as below:
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodged : 23-Jul-2016
> 
> Visa type : 189
> 
> Skill code : 263111 (Computer Network & Systems Engineer)
> 
> Last Update : 18-Aug-2016
> 
> Last inform reqrd: 18-Aug-16
> 
> 
> 
> No updates yet and no call from immi / CO. Awaiting for VISA grant
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Vamsi




I am with you Brother, same code and similar timelines. Hold tight, your Direct Grant should be around the corner...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anujdhall

Hi All,

have few questions/doubts regarding document uploading post fees payment.

1.) For dependent applicants, are documents to be uploaded in same folders, just i can differentiate them by giving proper names of applicants ?
eg . in travel documents , i can upload files (passport copies)for 3 applicants (1 primary + 2 dependent)

2.) I am not claiming points for my wife , but as she is working i have mentioned her employment details in application as well in form 80 , do i need to give employment proof for dependent also , even though not claiming points ?

thanks.


----------



## usankara

Anujdhall said:


> Hi All,
> 
> have few questions/doubts regarding document uploading post fees payment.
> 
> 1.) For dependent applicants, are documents to be uploaded in same folders, just i can differentiate them by giving proper names of applicants ?
> eg . in travel documents , i can upload files (passport copies)for 3 applicants (1 primary + 2 dependent)
> 
> 2.) I am not claiming points for my wife , but as she is working i have mentioned her employment details in application as well in form 80 , do i need to give employment proof for dependent also , even though not claiming points ?
> 
> thanks.


1. After completing payment you will have option to upload documents under each dependent name , differentiate the filename using like <NAME>_PASSPORT.pdf
2. no need for spouse emp documents if you are not claiming points


----------



## MG22

Guys 
I lodged my visa 189 on Dec 26 and uploaded all docs on Jan 3
What to expect next


----------



## usankara

MG22 said:


> Guys
> I lodged my visa 189 on Dec 26 and uploaded all docs on Jan 3
> What to expect next


if you uploaded medical and PCC already, then next is GRANT mail. 
if not, then CO will send a mail to complete those.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Depressed  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## amanaksh

gonnabeexpat said:


> Depressed
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Same here Bro
But don't worry. Our grant is on the way..


----------



## kamalendra

Rkhosla26 said:


> On the 30th day after filing the complaint, I got a response from GSM Brisbane about having to correct my points from 75 to 70. Within one hour of receiving the email from Brisbane, I also got a somewhat delayed email from the customer service team that they have looked in to my case and GSM Brisbane should have responded to me. Few days later got the grant.
> 
> After calling Brisbane multiple times, I was surprised to see such a quick result with the customer service method. This makes me think that literally customer service called GSM Brisbane to inquire about my complaint, Brisbane takes a look and are like "hmm, this should have been taken care of and we can easily address this complaint" and Voila! Maybe the offices are trying to meet their complaint metrics, not sure if they have these KPIs. Frankly how they process cases is a blackbox and obviously YMMV.
> 
> That being said coming from the US, immigration in Australia is still a breeze. Most employment cases here take over 4-5 years.


I lodged complain on 15 Dec,, recd its acknowledgement on 9 Jan,,, and today got response from GSM Brisbane that, "as previously advised, ur application is under routine processing and checks" 

once again disappointment


----------



## misecmisc

gonnabeexpat said:


> Depressed
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi friend, apart from your posts regarding the number of days and your feelings, what else as a next step have you actually taken to get any update on your visa application? Or, are you just passing your time here by just posting your posts? Sometimes it may be better to just forget about the visa application. Anyways, all the best to you. May you achieve your desired wholesome goals.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

misecmisc said:


> Hi friend, apart from your posts regarding the number of days and your feelings, what else as a next step have you actually taken to get any update on your visa application? Or, are you passing your time here by just posting your posts? Anyways, all the best to you. May you achieve your desired wholesome goals.


 iam going to call them up tomorrow. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ladwal

ratnam14 said:


> I have always been a silent member of this forum and gained lot of knowledge which helped me in applying for visa and various other analysis.
> 
> I am Happy to share with you all that I received the Golden Email today and wish you all the best to received your Grant Notifications soon.
> 
> My timeline is as below
> 
> NOC 233311 Electrical Engineer
> Age - 30 Points
> Bachelors degree - 15 points
> EA Assessment completed - 12th Aug 2016
> Experience - 10 points
> English PTE 3rd Attempt - 10 points
> Total - 65 points
> 
> EOI submitted - 20th Sept 2016
> Invitation Received - 28th Sept 2016
> Visa Application - 15th Oct 2016
> 1st Co Contact: 27th Oct 2016 for PCC, Form 1193 and form 80
> Replied : 2nd Nov 2016
> 2nd Co Contact: 29th Nov 2016 for Saudi PCC
> Replied on 6th Dec 2016
> Grant: 10 Jan 2017
> IED: 19th Oct 2017


Congrats


----------



## sultan_azam

Anujdhall said:


> Hi All,
> 
> have few questions/doubts regarding document uploading post fees payment.
> 
> 1.) For dependent applicants, are documents to be uploaded in same folders, just i can differentiate them by giving proper names of applicants ?
> eg . in travel documents , i can upload files (passport copies)for 3 applicants (1 primary + 2 dependent)
> 
> 2.) I am not claiming points for my wife , but as she is working i have mentioned her employment details in application as well in form 80 , do i need to give employment proof for dependent also , even though not claiming points ?
> 
> thanks.


as i remember each applicant has a name tab, under which you can upload document for that applicant, you can upload documents individually into each applicants tab

2. no proof to be given for spouse's employment oif not claiming partner points


----------



## sultan_azam

running_whipstitch said:


> Hi
> 
> My duties are already stated in the reference letter. Is it necessary to submit job description coming from the company? Is the reference letter enough? Thank you
> 
> 
> Hi sultan
> 
> My previous manager for my previous employer and my colleague for my current employer


i think the reference letters will do if it is on company letter head

besides this if you can get a letter directly from HR stating your rnr then that will be the strongest evidence


----------



## farjaf

kamalendra said:


> I lodged complain on 15 Dec,, recd its acknowledgement on 9 Jan,,, and today got response from GSM Brisbane that, "as previously advised, ur application is under routine processing and checks"
> 
> once again disappointment


As previously advised? this useless brisbane office don't respond to any Emails.


----------



## Anujdhall

thanks sultan.



sultan_azam said:


> as i remember each applicant has a name tab, under which you can upload document for that applicant, you can upload documents individually into each applicants tab
> 
> 2. no proof to be given for spouse's employment oif not claiming partner points


----------



## tk123

running_whipstitch said:


> Hi sultan
> 
> 
> 
> My previous manager for my previous employer and my colleague for my current employer




I hope this works. I understand that DIBP expects that the person issuing the letter should be authorised by the company to do so. I am not sure if they check this during their employment verification. 

I was recommended by a consultant to be cautious of this, especially if the company is located in a high risk country.

good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vasanth240

*How many gets grant on a single day*

Not sure how to write my question meaningfully, but it goes like this, do you guys have an idea on how many number of grants send out on a day. Recently I have not seen any post related to people getting their grants.


----------



## tk123

vasanth240 said:


> Not sure how to write my question meaningfully, but it goes like this, do you guys have an idea on how many number of grants send out on a day. Recently I have not seen any posts related to people getting their grants.




I wish we knew this 

DIBP works in mysterious ways 

I guess less than 5% people use these forums and immitracker. Consider these more of a support group 

good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

tk123 said:


> I hope this works. I understand that DIBP expects that the person issuing the letter should be authorised by the company to do so. I am not sure if they check this during their employment verification.
> 
> I was recommended by a consultant to be cautious of this, especially if the company is located in a high risk country.
> 
> good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


agree with that


----------



## sultan_azam

kamalendra said:


> I lodged complain on 15 Dec,, recd its acknowledgement on 9 Jan,,, and today got response from GSM Brisbane that, "as previously advised, ur application is under routine processing and checks"
> 
> once again disappointment


dont worry mate, yours will be finalised soon, we will patch mortar together in Australia


----------



## running_whipstitch

Hi

Thanks for your reply

Just another question

I forgot to upload my resume and bank statement. The problem is I cannot attach it to the resume and financial statement category. Can I just upload it to another work category? Thanks!


----------



## _ritz

Thanks Sultan for your reply. 

I have been following this forum since few months and you have helped many people with their queries.

Many congratulations with visa grant! Wish you a great journey ahead...



sultan_azam said:


> if you are not claiming partner points, then just mentioned few of rnr of spouse in her details in visa application, no need to provided rnr letter/SD for her


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi

*Natural Justice*

Hello Friends,

After waiting for 14 months today I received the Natural Justice regarding my employment verification. My company was acquired by the another company in 2011( obviously name got changed to the new company). They tried to reach the HR by phone several time and it got failed. Can you please help me what I need to do in this situation. Still my company is active with another name.

In the Natural Justice they mentioned that I need to reply by Writing.

Regards,
Lakshmi N


----------



## tk123

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> After waiting for 14 months today I received the Natural Justice regarding my employment verification. My company was acquired by the another company in 2011( obviously name got changed to the new company). They tried to reach the HR by phone several time and it got failed. Can you please help me what I need to do in this situation. Still my company is active with another name.
> 
> 
> 
> In the Natural Justice they mentioned that I need to reply by Writing.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Lakshmi N




I will suggest that you get professional advice in this matter. Being served Natural Justice means its a sort of legal notice over a misrepresentation which can be potentially construed as a legal violation, therefore it should be delicately managed. 

I suggest Mark Northam. I had a few sessions with him and found him to be very helpful.

PS: I may be over reacting! 

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sphider

Man I am getting crazy waiting for the grant/no grant :wacko: :bathbaby: :wacko:


----------



## tk123

running_whipstitch said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply
> 
> 
> 
> Just another question
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to upload my resume and bank statement. The problem is I cannot attach it to the resume and financial statement category. Can I just upload it to another work category? Thanks!



For any document that you missed uploading in the first go, use Add Documents tab at the bottom, if will give you a long list of options, you should be able to find the type of document you are trying to upload. If not, choose No Document and upload your document with appropriate description. 

I didnt get your initial conversation so dont have the right context. but why do you need to upload financial statements??



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roshand79

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> After waiting for 14 months today I received the Natural Justice regarding my employment verification. My company was acquired by the another company in 2011( obviously name got changed to the new company). They tried to reach the HR by phone several time and it got failed. Can you please help me what I need to do in this situation. Still my company is active with another name.
> 
> 
> 
> In the Natural Justice they mentioned that I need to reply by Writing.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Lakshmi N




Hi Laxmi 

What was your job code... I read your previous post below so it's confusing are you software engineer or network engineer?


==>EOI Invitations Eagerly awaiting for October 2015 round.<==

Hi,


I am new to this forum. I lodged EOI 4th June can I expect my invite next month.




263111(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) - 189 (60 points) 


| EOI lodged - 04/06/2015 |

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...are_fid=114200&share_type=t&share_pid=8161362


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

I think she is a software engineer .
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=9214546. This is quite scary. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick19

gonnabeexpat said:


> I think she is a software engineer .
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=9214546. This is quite scary.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




What's scary??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

maverick19 said:


> What's scary??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She getting an nj after 400 days 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi

software engineer. Please help to get sort of this Natural Justice.


----------



## farjaf

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> software engineer. Please help to get sort of this Natural Justice.


I noticed you are onshore, is this company in india or Aus?
Also what was your claimed point score?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> software engineer. Please help to get sort of this Natural Justice.


It would be helpful if you could post the contents of nj letter here after removing your personal details 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## roshand79

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> software engineer. Please help to get sort of this Natural Justice.




Did they specify why they gave NJ ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick19

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> software engineer. Please help to get sort of this Natural Justice.




Hi Sai
This is bizarre. You waited for 14 months and then they give NJ letter. Did you try to contact them in these 14 months? Did they always give standard reply? 
Also, how many COs contacted you? Was your application looked into by more than one CO? could you post your timeline in detail?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi

farjaf said:


> I noticed you are onshore, is this company in india or Aus?
> Also what was your claimed point score?


I moved back to India. Its an Indian company. NJ mentioned that below details.

1. Phone number wrong in my experience letter. ( Because they moved to new location )
2. Website also not valid - ( they moved to the new company website )
3. After that CO found my new company name from internet and called them several times to get in touch with HR. Unfortunately they did not responded back.

Now I'm in the process of getting the letter and contact details from the company.

Do I need to write a letter for NJ ?. Please help to get the things sorted out.

Regards,
Lakshmi


----------



## Rajaastha

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> After waiting for 14 months today I received the Natural Justice regarding my employment verification. My company was acquired by the another company in 2011( obviously name got changed to the new company). They tried to reach the HR by phone several time and it got failed. Can you please help me what I need to do in this situation. Still my company is active with another name.
> 
> In the Natural Justice they mentioned that I need to reply by Writing.
> 
> Regards,
> Lakshmi N


Dear Lakshmi,

Don't worry ,post the content and experts will help you .On the mean time try to get the details for the company name change, if the company contact's changed then new contact details, and if possible a letter from the company saying that there name is changed and you worked there and the details about your working.

Regards


----------



## aussiedream87

*Flagged Occupations on the SOL for 2016 –17* : Flagged Occupations on the SOL for 2016 –17 | Department of Education and Training


----------



## misecmisc

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> After waiting for 14 months today I received the Natural Justice regarding my employment verification. My company was acquired by the another company in 2011( obviously name got changed to the new company). They tried to reach the HR by phone several time and it got failed. Can you please help me what I need to do in this situation. Still my company is active with another name.
> 
> In the Natural Justice they mentioned that I need to reply by Writing.
> 
> Regards,
> Lakshmi N


Oh my God! After waiting 14 months and then getting NJ is too unfortunate. Don't worry. From your other posts, you told you are a software engineer and you moved back to India. So where is this company located, which you said had got a name change - is this company in India or some other country? Did you provided rnr letter on SD or company letter head for your this job in your visa application? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Flag ??*



aussiedream87 said:


> *Flagged Occupations on the SOL for 2016 –17* : Flagged Occupations on the SOL for 2016 â€“17 | Department of Education and Training


What does these Flagged Occupations mean ?


----------



## Imxohail

Does anybody has the CO: *Paul <SNIP>* from *Brisbane* team ?

* kaju/moderator*


----------



## Amritbains206

Imxohail said:


> Does anybody has the CO: *Paul <SNIP>* from *Brisbane* team ?




Nope... mine is judith from brisbane. Does anybody has the same co?? How is the speed of processing of brisbane team?


----------



## Imxohail

Amritbains206 said:


> Nope... mine is judith from brisbane. Does anybody has the same co?? How is the speed of processing of brisbane team?


Brisbane as per Immi-Tracker has the worst record. Still you never know. Good Luck!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> I moved back to India. Its an Indian company. NJ mentioned that below details.
> 
> 1. Phone number wrong in my experience letter. ( Because they moved to new location )
> 2. Website also not valid - ( they moved to the new company website )
> 3. After that CO found my new company name from internet and called them several times to get in touch with HR. Unfortunately they did not responded back.
> 
> Now I'm in the process of getting the letter and contact details from the company.
> 
> Do I need to write a letter for NJ ?. Please help to get the things sorted out.
> 
> Regards,
> Lakshmi


Why didn't you notify them when you're company got acquired by another company. They do have an option to notify them if there is any change in circumstances. I don't mean to rub it in but you could have avoided the nj letter if you had told them about the company acquisition.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi

gonnabeexpat said:


> Why didn't you notify them when you're company got acquired by another company. They do have an option to notify them if there is any change in circumstances. I don't mean to rub it in but you could have avoided the nj letter if you had told them about the company acquisition.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Its my mistake. Before lodging the PR, company acquisition happend. But my experience letter only with the old company name. I request the new company to provide me the name change letter but unfortunately the are too busy. I never expected this to happen
because merge companies are TOP MNCs.


----------



## vasanth240

Imxohail said:


> Brisbane as per Immi-Tracker has the worst record. Still you never know. Good Luck!


Please can you tell what other teams are there and how good do you think they can be rated in providing results quicker.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Its my mistake. Before lodging the PR, company acquisition happend. But my experience letter only with the old company name. I request the new company to provide me the name change letter but unfortunately the are too busy. I never expected this to happen
> because merge companies are TOP MNCs.


Damn that's sad. Could've happened to anyone. I highly suggest you approach a good mara agent regarding this. You need to make air tight case for yourself. You still have a good chance in getting the grant. Good luck 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

Mudassar_SM said:


> What does these Flagged Occupations mean ?


Due to labour market conditions and migration changes, flagged occupations are under study and they may be removed from the SOL list. So these will not be under 189 invitation scheme. They will be under 190 which is otherwise know as CSOL list again this is subject to each state


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi

gonnabeexpat said:


> Damn that's sad. Could've happened to anyone. I highly suggest you approach a good mara agent regarding this. You need to make air tight case for yourself. You still have a good chance in getting the grant. Good luck
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Cant I upload all the documents and other information without agent ?. Do I still need to contact the agent for NJ.


----------



## Rajaastha

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Cant I upload all the documents and other information without agent ?. Do I still need to contact the agent for NJ.


Agent is not needed if you have solid documents to support.

Regards


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Cant I upload all the documents and other information without agent ?. Do I still need to contact the agent for NJ.


Yes if you are confident enough about your case. You need to cover all the points and send in-depth documentation regarding the acquisition. I suggested going for a mara because these people may have experience dealing with these kind of cases. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi

Rajaastha said:


> Agent is not needed if you have solid documents to support.
> 
> Regards


I have below documents to support my employment.

1. Company name change letter including my work experience( requested waiting ).
2. All the payslips - having that 
3. Tax document ( Form 16 ). - having that 
4. I need to go and get the bank statement for that period. ( Requested )
5. Also I requested company to provide the email and phone number for verification


Please let me know any other document required from my end to prove my employment.

Regards,
Lakshmi


----------



## hari_it_ram

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> I have below documents to support my employment.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Company name change letter including my work experience( requested waiting ).
> 
> 2. All the payslips - having that
> 
> 3. Tax document ( Form 16 ). - having that
> 
> 4. I need to go and get the bank statement for that period. ( Requested )
> 
> 5. Also I requested company to provide the email and phone number for verification
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know any other document required from my end to prove my employment.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Lakshmi




You haven't provided these docs earlier? If not, any reason for this?

Are you claiming points for this company?

If you can back up with all these docs along with company event groups snaps and so, then you will surely get the grant. No need to go with agents, if you want to go with too, still the docs what you have it's going to be the key, not the agent.

All the best for the grant soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Rajaastha

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> I have below documents to support my employment.
> 
> 1. Company name change letter including my work experience( requested waiting ).
> 2. All the payslips - having that
> 3. Tax document ( Form 16 ). - having that
> 4. I need to go and get the bank statement for that period. ( Requested )
> 5. Also I requested company to provide the email and phone number for verification
> 
> 
> Please let me know any other document required from my end to prove my employment.
> 
> Regards,
> Lakshmi


Include a letter politely saying that the company is taken over ,the communication details changed .attach the details with the letter.

Please ensure that the communication details you are giving will be active and will answer positively.

Can you pls cut and paste the NJ letter content without CO name for more clarity

Regards


----------



## ibbz87

Guys
why brisbane team has slow processing than adelaide?
is it like adelaide is some sort of dibp's headoffice or something and brisbane only a sub office?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi

hari_it_ram said:


> You haven't provided these docs earlier? If not, any reason for this?
> 
> Are you claiming points for this company?
> 
> If you can back up with all these docs along with company event groups snaps and so, then you will surely get the grant. No need to go with agents, if you want to go with too, still the docs what you have it's going to be the key, not the agent.
> 
> All the best for the grant soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Thanks mate .Do I need to have any cover letter for the same . If yes please let me know any reference.


----------



## oLivia0302

Can i stillupload documents even if my status is now assessment in progress?

How long should i wait before can follow up with the co on the application status?


----------



## andreyx108b

_ritz said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a query regarding submission of documents for spouse work experience while lodging 189 visa application. I am not claiming any points for spouse but in Form 80 & 1221 I have mentioned all 3 companies where my spouse had worked so far. With this, I am planning to submit payslips, promotion/increment letter, latest bank statement, joining letter, relieving letter, work experience letter for all 3 companies.
> 
> 
> 
> While lodging visa application it asks for roles and responsibilities if any work experience has been mentioned for spouse. I am not sure whether to :
> 
> 
> 
> 1) mention all roles and responsibilities in visa application page itself
> 
> 2) provide roles and responsibilities letter from all 3 companies worked
> 
> 3) submit a statutory declaration regarding roles and responsibilities and mention the same in visa application page
> 
> 
> 
> I would appreciate any help regarding this query.
> 
> 
> 
> My timeline as follows :
> 
> ACS positive outcome : 7-Nov-16
> 
> EOI submitted (65 points - 261311) : 9-Nov-16
> 
> ITA - 21-Dec-16
> 
> Visa application : In progress




Just upload cv, references not required if no points are claimed. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## AUDream2017

Hello Friends,

After I read about this Natural Justice case, I got tensed. I will be lodging my visa application in Jan/Feb, but my first company closed down in December 2016, company mail ID and website are not in use (mentioned in reference letter), only registered office's land line number is working.
One more thing, undersigned Technical Director mentioned his mobile number in reference letter.

I already raised this concern on forum, but after this Natural Justice case.....:scared:
Please suggest! What should I do in my case? Your reply will be appreciated.

Should I ask for Company Closure Letter from Parent Company (Company Group)? if yes then please share letter format if you have.


----------



## thepirate

ibbz87 said:


> Guys
> why brisbane team has slow processing than adelaide?
> is it like adelaide is some sort of dibp's headoffice or something and brisbane only a sub office?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Read it somewhere on forum that Brisbane team is almost tenth of the size of the Adelaide team. That might be the reason.


----------



## CaJn

tk123 said:


> oh. Thats real worst case. All my calls lasted under 6 minutes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May be they prioritize international calls? If so its a good gesture!

Local calls are free for us and it is only investment of time, rather than huge money when it is overseas call.


----------



## farjaf

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> I moved back to India. Its an Indian company. NJ mentioned that below details.
> 
> 1. Phone number wrong in my experience letter. ( Because they moved to new location )
> 2. Website also not valid - ( they moved to the new company website )
> 3. After that CO found my new company name from internet and called them several times to get in touch with HR. Unfortunately they did not responded back.
> 
> Now I'm in the process of getting the letter and contact details from the company.
> 
> Do I need to write a letter for NJ ?. Please help to get the things sorted out.
> 
> Regards,
> Lakshmi


It is really important to write a response to this letter along with as much as documentation that you can to satisfy the processing team that you actually work and paid in that company and your role was close to software engineering roles and responsibility.
I would recommend to consult with an experienced migration agent who handled case like this before.
Natural Justice is usually the last chance to respond or comment on the question asked by DIBP as if they not get satisfied the result could be negative along with pic 4020 condition. 
However, if you can not prove or evidence is not enough it is recommended to withdraw the application. The choice is yours and Good Luck


----------



## CaJn

sultan_azam said:


> that is hard to predict what could be the possible trouble
> 
> DIBP may ask you that you are working in abc company but in your application you have mentioned unemployed or something similar


Thanks Sultan Azam for trying to help me!

As I mentioned during filling the application I was unemployed, just recently I got into a job.

As suggested by you and tk123 I will notify DIBP of my change.


----------



## dakshch

Have grants for 263111 slowed down or is it my wait of 402 days playing tricks on my mind


----------



## hustaa

Have you been asked for PCC or medical?


dakshch said:


> Have grants for 263111 slowed down or is it my wait of 402 days playing tricks on my mind


----------



## CaJn

gonnabeexpat said:


> iam going to call them up tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Good morning!

Hope you are all geared up to call today, All the best.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

CaJn said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Hope you are all geared up to call today, All the best.



calling them right now on hold


----------



## CaJn

gonnabeexpat said:


> calling them right now on hold


Good effort!

Hope u get connected soon (each time the voice of the automatic announcement changes, you feel as though your connected) and receive a better update.


----------



## tk123

CaJn said:


> May be they prioritize international calls? If so its a good gesture!
> 
> 
> 
> Local calls are free for us and it is only investment of time, rather than huge money when it is overseas call.




Yeah maybe. Though in the end, their response doesnt say much, but its still somehow comforting. Trying to read from tone and selection of words is like searching for shapes in clouds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Got connected twice but the person on the other end was not able to hear me. Stupid skype


----------



## Ismail_Aus

ACS Submitted : Oct 25 2016
ACS Cleared : Nov 3 2016
PTE Appeared : Nov 8 2016
PTE Cleared : L-90,R-78,S-90,W-82(Overall:84)
EOI Submitted : Nov 11 2016
Invite Received : Dec 21 2016
VISA Applied : Dec 27 2016
CO Contacted ::fingerscrossed:
PCC : Jan 10 2017
Medical : Jan 3 2017
VISA Grant : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tk123

Ismail_Aus said:


> ACS Submitted : Oct 25 2016
> 
> ACS Cleared : Nov 3 2016
> 
> PTE Appeared : Nov 8 2016
> 
> PTE Cleared : L-90,R-78,S-90,W-82(Overall:84)
> 
> EOI Submitted : Nov 11 2016
> 
> Invite Received : Dec 21 2016
> 
> VISA Applied : Dec 27 2016
> 
> CO Contacted ::fingerscrossed:
> 
> PCC : Jan 10 2017
> 
> Medical : Jan 3 2017
> 
> VISA Grant : :fingerscrossed:




You should get by end of this month! 

good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

hustaa said:


> Have you been asked for PCC or medical?




Nope, Not again


----------



## tk123

gonnabeexpat said:


> Got connected twice but the person on the other end was not able to hear me. Stupid skype




I think, subconsciously, you dont want to talk to them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

gonnabeexpat said:


> Got connected twice but the person on the other end was not able to hear me. Stupid skype


Sad, hope you weren't on mute 



tk123 said:


> I think, subconsciously, you dont want to talk to them



I was hoping that he gets some comfort after talking to them


----------



## rarun_mech

gonnabeexpat said:


> Got connected twice but the person on the other end was not able to hear me. Stupid skype


Hi, can u share the number? I applied through agent. So I don't know which team is handling. Is that ok to make a call?. Please guide me how to call them,because I never made international call.

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

rarun_mech said:


> Hi, can u share the number? I applied through agent. So I don't know which team is handling. Is that ok to make a call?. Please guide me how to call them,because I never made international call.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk




call goes to a central team, doesnt make a difference which GSM is handling your case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUDream2017

AUDream2017 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> After I read about this Natural Justice case, I got tensed. I will be lodging my visa application in Jan/Feb, but my first company closed down in December 2016, company mail ID and website are not in use (mentioned in reference letter), only registered office's land line number is working.
> One more thing, undersigned Technical Director mentioned his mobile number in reference letter.
> 
> I already raised this concern on forum, but after this Natural Justice case.....:scared:
> Please suggest! What should I do in my case? Your reply will be appreciated.
> 
> Should I ask for Company Closure Letter from Parent Company (Company Group)? if yes then please share letter format if you have.


Please help on this!!! I am scared .....:scared:


----------



## harryking

Dear Dakshch,

I'm in the same boat like you... Looking at the pattern, I think the 263111 code processing has slowed down. I got to know from other threads in the forum that there are people waiting for 6 months or more to get the grant... I called DIBP a fortnight ago and they told me that the processing time is going to be 6 months or longer.... Hope we all get our grants soon!


----------



## Saraaa

gonnabeexpat said:


> Got connected twice but the person on the other end was not able to hear me. Stupid skype



Sad! Was hoping you ll get a +ve feedback!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

What the friggin hell i called them thrive the call got connected but the person on the other end could not here me             wasted 3 hours and 300rs ****ing skype

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saraaa

Guys!! 
My spouse have been rejected schengen visa, twice- in past. Both times, it was a work/business visa. And both time, 'insufficient documents provided' was the reason cited.

Could this in any way be a reason for our delay ?  

----------
Invite: 1st Sep 2016
Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016*
CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.*
Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant
Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
Assessment in progress.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tk123 said:


> I think, subconsciously, you dont want to talk to them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


    

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Saraaa said:


> Guys!!
> My spouse have been rejected schengen visa, twice- in past. Both times, it was a work/business visa. And both time, 'insufficient documents provided' was the reason cited.
> 
> Could this in any way be a reason for our delay ?
> 
> ----------
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016*
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.*
> Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
> 2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant
> Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
> Assessment in progress.


Have you mentioned this in your firm 80 or 1221?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saraaa

gonnabeexpat said:


> Have you mentioned this in your firm 80 or 1221?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes!!

Haven't provided any wrong info at all.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Saraaa said:


> Yes!!
> 
> Haven't provided any wrong info at all.


Then you have nothing to worry about 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

CaJn said:


> May be they prioritize international calls? If so its a good gesture!
> 
> 
> 
> Local calls are free for us and it is only investment of time, rather than huge money when it is overseas call.




No 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> I have below documents to support my employment.
> 
> 1. Company name change letter including my work experience( requested waiting ).
> 2. All the payslips - having that
> 3. Tax document ( Form 16 ). - having that
> 4. I need to go and get the bank statement for that period. ( Requested )
> 5. Also I requested company to provide the email and phone number for verification
> 
> 
> Please let me know any other document required from my end to prove my employment.
> 
> Regards,
> Lakshmi




if possible get a fresh rnr letter from the company stating your duration in that company 

else what you have is enough

good luck


----------



## andreyx108b

CaJn said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are all geared up to call today, All the best.




Calling is a bad idea overall. It takes time of COs to answer your calls rather than processing cases. 

Yes, it is COs who answer the calls. 

Plus, calls never (at least no confirmation of such) speed up processing. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Thanks mate .Do I need to have any cover letter for the same . If yes please let me know any reference.


dont follow any template, make your own

to 
the case officer
dibp
adelaide/brisbane


reference - visa application no xxxx dated xxxx

subject - reply to NJ letter no xxx dated xxxx


Sir,
with reference to aforesaid NJ letter no, I am deeply grieved to hear this news, however i would like to state that abc company was taken over by xyz on dd.mm.yy. this is one of the reason that employment verifications taken up by dibp could not be materialised. 

I am enclosing some documents to prove my point

1.
2.
3.


and so on


write something like this in your own words, DIBP likes originality and not copy paste things


all the best , you will get the grant soon


----------



## sultan_azam

AUDream2017 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> After I read about this Natural Justice case, I got tensed. I will be lodging my visa application in Jan/Feb, but my first company closed down in December 2016, company mail ID and website are not in use (mentioned in reference letter), only registered office's land line number is working.
> One more thing, undersigned Technical Director mentioned his mobile number in reference letter.
> 
> I already raised this concern on forum, but after this Natural Justice case.....:scared:
> Please suggest! What should I do in my case? Your reply will be appreciated.
> 
> Should I ask for Company Closure Letter from Parent Company (Company Group)? if yes then please share letter format if you have.


getting a new rnr letter from parent company will also serve the purpose

else a service certifcate from HR of parent company


----------



## sultan_azam

CaJn said:


> Thanks Sultan Azam for trying to help me!
> 
> As I mentioned during filling the application I was unemployed, just recently I got into a job.
> 
> As suggested by you and tk123 I will notify DIBP of my change.


good luck, you will get the grant soon


----------



## sultan_azam

andreyx108b said:


> Calling is a bad idea overall. It takes time of COs to answer your calls rather than processing cases.
> 
> Yes, it is COs who answer the calls.
> 
> Plus, calls never (at least no confirmation of such) speed up processing.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


I am thankful to God and DIBP, i never had to call them for my visa


----------



## sultan_azam

Saraaa said:


> Guys!!
> My spouse have been rejected schengen visa, twice- in past. Both times, it was a work/business visa. And both time, 'insufficient documents provided' was the reason cited.
> 
> Could this in any way be a reason for our delay ?
> 
> ----------
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016*
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.*
> Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
> 2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant
> Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
> Assessment in progress.


could be, 

i hope you have mentioned this in form 80, they might be cross checking the same with that country


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

No grants today as well. Hmmm strange


----------



## Amritbains206

Saraaa said:


> Guys!!
> 
> My spouse have been rejected schengen visa, twice- in past. Both times, it was a work/business visa. And both time, 'insufficient documents provided' was the reason cited.
> 
> 
> 
> Could this in any way be a reason for our delay ?
> 
> 
> 
> ----------
> 
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> 
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016*
> 
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.*
> 
> Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
> 
> 2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant
> 
> Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
> 
> Assessment in progress.




Was the first co contact for primary applicant and second for spouse? When they ask for spouse docs, does it mean they are done with the primary applicants verification and satisfied?


----------



## vincep142

Hi everyone.I am a silent follower of this site.I have a doubt.My status shows assessment in progress.During this stage is it OK to upload documents.


----------



## vincep142

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> No grants today as well. Hmmm strange


Myimmitracker shows there are 3 grants today.


----------



## tk123

vincep142 said:


> Hi everyone.I am a silent follower of this site.I have a doubt.My status shows assessment in progress.During this stage is it OK to upload documents.




Yes. If you beleive that these documents are really very vital. Intoo had similar thoughts to provide additional documents which CO had not requested. But then i got grant without them. 

Dont let anxiety lead your decisions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hustaa

Yes


vincep142 said:


> hi everyone.i am a silent follower of this site.i have a doubt.my status shows assessment in progress.during this stage is it ok to upload documents.


----------



## AUDream2017

Thanks Sultan!
I just talked with that company's Technical Director and he said that company has not been closed, only development center's operations has been closed. So company website, mail domain/mail ids and contact numbers are not in use. He said that he is ready to provide one letter on old company letterhead and in that letter he will mention that company operarions have been closed and for any verifications refer below new email ids and contact numbers. For registered office one of directors email id and his mobile number and landline number. For development center technical director's personal email id and mobile number.

Is this letter sufficient?

Your suggestions and thoughta will be helpful. Please please reply.


----------



## gsbhatia55

looking at the trend there is no way anyone can predict their grant. Saw on immitracker one person was asked same docs on same date which were asked from me. he got grant yesterday but no sign on mine.

261312
visa applied- 31 oct
co contact- 8-nov
inf provided - 11-nov
grant --


----------



## navdeepsingh

Hello Everyone, what are the various Application states, mine is 'Received' ? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amritbains206

gsbhatia55 said:


> looking at the trend there is no way anyone can predict their grant. Saw on immitracker one person was asked same docs on same date which were asked from me. he got grant yesterday but no sign on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 261312
> 
> visa applied- 31 oct
> 
> co contact- 8-nov
> 
> inf provided - 11-nov
> 
> grant --




What did the co asked for?


----------



## paramSG

AUDream2017 said:


> Thanks Sultan!
> I just talked with that company's Technical Director and he said that company has not been closed, only development center's operations has been closed. So company website, mail domain/mail ids and contact numbers are not in use. He said that he is ready to provide one letter on old company letterhead and in that letter he will mention that company operarions have been closed and for any verifications refer below new email ids and contact numbers. For registered office one of directors email id and his mobile number and landline number. For development center technical director's personal email id and mobile number.
> 
> Is this letter sufficient?
> 
> Your suggestions and thoughta will be helpful. Please please reply.


If you any letter format please share.


----------



## AUDream2017

paramSG said:


> If you any letter format please share.


As of now I don't have any letter format. Seniors please share if you have.

Should I take generic letter or specific to Australia Immigration? Please suggest!!!


----------



## andreyx108b

sultan_azam said:


> I am thankful to God and DIBP, i never had to call them for my visa




I admire you for that, you have so much patience. I never called too, but i only waited 87 days. 

I think not calling is better, grant will come when it suppose to come. 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

andreyx108b said:


> I admire you for that, you have so much patience. I never called too, but i only waited 87 days.
> 
> I think not calling is better, grant will come when it suppose to come.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Andrey, i have crossed 100 days and still there isn't seem to be any updates about my case. Is this expected ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Are there some cases as well, where a person waited for a long time and finally got information from dibp that the visa for that person is rejected? Something like as there is a direct grant, so is there something like direct reject, though this direct reject may come after a long waiting time? Or does DIBP does some communications before rejecting a visa - and there is never a direct reject from DIBP with no prior communication?

Anybody heard about such case/any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

Saraaa said:


> Guys!!
> My spouse have been rejected schengen visa, twice- in past. Both times, it was a work/business visa. And both time, 'insufficient documents provided' was the reason cited.
> 
> Could this in any way be a reason for our delay ?
> 
> ----------
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016*
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.*
> Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
> 2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant
> Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
> Assessment in progress.


Your grant might be coming soon. So don't worry about it. All the best to you. May you achieve your desired wholesome goals.


----------



## vasanth240

*Admire you guys who have waited so long*

I really wanted to say explicitly that it takes some special thing for you people who have waited for so long to get their grant. You, very few of "You" kind of people, really possess some rare chip inside your neural schema to allow settle down your anxiety. All the best to all you guys who got their grants until now and let us also pray that all of us who wait for Skill assessment, PTE, Invite, Grant all come true by GOD's Mercy, good luck to all of us!


----------



## iamlateforthis

Hi Guys,
Today I got grant for me and my family.
After staying in Oz for almost 14 years I finally applied for residency and got it . Had to wait a bit . 
All the best for those who are still waiting, be patient and it will come. wait time is random . My sister applied with less points after me and got in 4 weeks, i had to wait for 7 months with 75 points...
No pint in calling, i did not call or emailed them other then telling them that indian PCC is not required for my family as we did not spend even 100 days in last 10 years in India.

here is my timeline:

EOI : 75 points ( sometime in May 2016 )
Invite: May-2016 
Co assigned and contact requesting indian PCC : 6th June 16
Co contact telling me Indian PCC not required for my family : Aug 2016 
Grant: 12 - 01 -2016


----------



## iamlateforthis

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> No grants today as well. Hmmm strange


I got it


----------



## pushkar1985

iamlateforthis said:


> Hi Guys,
> Today I got grant for me and my family.
> After staying in Oz for almost 14 years I finally applied for residency and got it . Had to wait a bit .
> All the best for those who are still waiting, be patient and it will come. wait time is random . My sister applied with less points after me and got in 4 weeks, i had to wait for 7 months with 75 points...
> No pint in calling, i did not call or emailed them other then telling them that indian PCC is not required for my family as we did not spend even 100 days in last 10 years in India.
> 
> here is my timeline:
> 
> EOI : 75 points ( sometime in May 2016 )
> Invite: May-2016
> Co assigned and contact requesting indian PCC : 6th June 16
> Co contact telling me Indian PCC not required for my family : Aug 2016
> Grant: 12 - 01 -2016


 Congratulations friend 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## iamlateforthis

AUDream2017 said:


> Please help on this!!! I am scared .....:scared:


Payslips/Tax statements/Bank statements for your salary .


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> Andrey, i have crossed 100 days and still there isn't seem to be any updates about my case. Is this expected ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




When was last CO contact? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

andreyx108b said:


> When was last CO contact?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


I haven't had any co contact till now. I lodged my app on Oct 1 with all the documents. Iam getting really apprehensive. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pushkar1985

Hello Friends,
As per my agent, we need to maintain a bank balance of 12-15 lacs INR in our account. Is it a part of process?<br />
There is no information on DIBP website regarding this.

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## gonnabeexpat

pushkar1985 said:


> Hello Friends,
> As per my agent, we need to maintain a bank balance of 12-15 lacs INR in our account. Is it a part of process?<br />
> There is no information on DIBP website regarding this.
> 
> 233512: Mechanical engineer
> 65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec
> 
> 233512: Mechanical engineer
> 65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


Nope unless or otherwise you are going for state nomination

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamlateforthis

pushkar1985 said:


> Hello Friends,
> As per my agent, we need to maintain a bank balance of 12-15 lacs INR in our account. Is it a part of process?<br />
> There is no information on DIBP website regarding this.
> 
> 233512: Mechanical engineer
> 65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec
> 
> 233512: Mechanical engineer
> 65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


nope ! agent must be talking about the whole fee you will have to pay once you get invitation...a


----------



## pushkar1985

gonnabeexpat said:


> Nope unless or otherwise you are going for state nomination
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks brother. He filled 190 as well. This might be the reason. 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## pushkar1985

iamlateforthis said:


> nope ! agent must be talking about the whole fee you will have to pay once you get invitation...a


His fee contract is separate. He wants me to maintain balance in my account. 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> I haven't had any co contact till now. I lodged my app on Oct 1 with all the documents. Iam getting really apprehensive.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Mate, its either going to be a direct grant within 2 weeks, or... well lets see. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

AUDream2017 said:


> Thanks Sultan!
> I just talked with that company's Technical Director and he said that company has not been closed, only development center's operations has been closed. So company website, mail domain/mail ids and contact numbers are not in use. He said that he is ready to provide one letter on old company letterhead and in that letter he will mention that company operarions have been closed and for any verifications refer below new email ids and contact numbers. For registered office one of directors email id and his mobile number and landline number. For development center technical director's personal email id and mobile number.
> 
> Is this letter sufficient?
> 
> Your suggestions and thoughta will be helpful. Please please reply.


this will be more then enough


----------



## sultan_azam

vasanth240 said:


> I really wanted to say explicitly that it takes some special thing for you people who have waited for so long to get their grant. You, very few of "You" kind of people, really possess some rare chip inside your neural schema to allow settle down your anxiety. All the best to all you guys who got their grants until now and let us also pray that all of us who wait for Skill assessment, PTE, Invite, Grant all come true by GOD's Mercy, good luck to all of us!


in life there are things much more bigger and significant then PTE, EA and PR

we should give priority to them


----------



## saurabharora123

pushkar1985 said:


> Hello Friends,
> As per my agent, we need to maintain a bank balance of 12-15 lacs INR in our account. Is it a part of process?<br />
> There is no information on DIBP website regarding this.
> 
> 233512: Mechanical engineer
> 65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec
> 
> 233512: Mechanical engineer
> 65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


Not required for 189. But not sure for 190.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

iamlateforthis said:


> Hi Guys,
> Today I got grant for me and my family.
> After staying in Oz for almost 14 years I finally applied for residency and got it . Had to wait a bit .
> All the best for those who are still waiting, be patient and it will come. wait time is random . My sister applied with less points after me and got in 4 weeks, i had to wait for 7 months with 75 points...
> No pint in calling, i did not call or emailed them other then telling them that indian PCC is not required for my family as we did not spend even 100 days in last 10 years in India.
> 
> here is my timeline:
> 
> EOI : 75 points ( sometime in May 2016 )
> Invite: May-2016
> Co assigned and contact requesting indian PCC : 6th June 16
> Co contact telling me Indian PCC not required for my family : Aug 2016
> Grant: 12 - 01 -2016


congratulations mate


----------



## sultan_azam

pushkar1985 said:


> Hello Friends,
> As per my agent, we need to maintain a bank balance of 12-15 lacs INR in our account. Is it a part of process?<br />
> There is no information on DIBP website regarding this.
> 
> 233512: Mechanical engineer
> 65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec
> 
> 233512: Mechanical engineer
> 65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


that is a condition for 190 and for some specific state, i think WA

this is not a generic condition and for 189 you need not show a single dime, just pay the visa fees


----------



## pushkar1985

sultan_azam said:


> that is a condition for 190 and for some specific state, i think WA
> 
> this is not a generic condition and for 189 you need not show a single dime, just pay the visa fees


Great! We filed for NSW. Lets see. Thanks 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## gonnabeexpat

andreyx108b said:


> Mate, its either going to be a direct grant within 2 weeks, or... well lets see.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


   very scared. 😢. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsbhatia55

Amritbains206 said:


> What did the co asked for?


1-polio vaccination certificate
2-current employment proof


----------



## suhas_sm

Why are some people getting grants in a couple of months and some taking 4-6 months? Does this has to with documentation that is provided?

What is the average processing time for 189 grants?


----------



## AUDream2017

Thanks friend.
I have last 6 months pay slips and few form 16


----------



## Manan008

107 days..... :frusty:


----------



## gonnabeexpat

suhas_sm said:


> Why are some people getting grants in a couple of months and some taking 4-6 months? Does this has to with documentation that is provided?
> 
> What is the average processing time for 189 grants?


No one knows suhas

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> very scared. .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




No need, i have good feeling. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## biyaniraj

Hi guys,
I am a silent observer, wanted to share my story if that helps someone. This thread helps me a lot to keep motivated.
My Timeline
EOI - 18 Aug 16 (Role - System Analyst)
CO contact - 12 Sep 16 (missing PCC and PTE for wife) - I was expecting that as was thinking to have the CO assigned after a month. PTE and Overseas PCC was late by a week
Reply to CO - 23 Sep 16 (Info provided clicked)
Wait time - 23-Sep to 12 Jan 17 ( 145 days) - with Assessment in progress
Grant - Today - 12 Jan 17

I also wanted to add, I had not kept silent with DIBP and lots of lessons learnt. 
1. First of all for first 3 months DIBP never looked to my case et all during the call to them.
2. After 3 months they kept saying that its in progress and generic reply that each case is different etc, and have its own time
3. I lodged a formal complaint to GSM support in Nov 2016 and got the response in 7 days - same that every case is different - no concrete answer for delay.
4. Waited for another month and in Jan I lodged second level complaint to Ombudsman - I am not sure the quick action is because of Ombudsman or something else but I got the Grant today. Feeling very relaxed now.
I tried to reach out and escalate as much a I can for my own satisfaction but I realised that 3 out of 10 cases goes for IGIS inquiry and depends what has CO asked for i.e. a 6 level or 2 level inquiry, if it is 6 level than it may take 3 months at least. The IGIS may wait up to an year in case your employer not responding etc. Please PM me if anyone needs any specific details, I am happy to share my experience
as I had almost 10-12 time of call to DIBP in last 3 months.
thx


----------



## misecmisc

iamlateforthis said:


> Hi Guys,
> Today I got grant for me and my family.
> After staying in Oz for almost 14 years I finally applied for residency and got it . Had to wait a bit .
> All the best for those who are still waiting, be patient and it will come. wait time is random . My sister applied with less points after me and got in 4 weeks, i had to wait for 7 months with 75 points...
> No pint in calling, i did not call or emailed them other then telling them that indian PCC is not required for my family as we did not spend even 100 days in last 10 years in India.
> 
> here is my timeline:
> 
> EOI : 75 points ( sometime in May 2016 )
> Invite: May-2016
> Co assigned and contact requesting indian PCC : 6th June 16
> Co contact telling me Indian PCC not required for my family : Aug 2016
> Grant: 12 - 01 -2016


Congrats.


----------



## tk123

suhas_sm said:


> Why are some people getting grants in a couple of months and some taking 4-6 months? Does this has to with documentation that is provided?
> 
> What is the average processing time for 189 grants?




I think to some extent, this has to do with the risk associated with the application. For example, I am from Pakistan, and if I filter IMMITRACKER for Pakistan Applicants, it takes atleast 1.5-2 months longer than other applicants plus fewer direct grants. Now it can be a pure coincidence, but I believe they rightfully do extra background checks being a high risk country. I got my Grant just when I was personally expecting -- using immitracker trend.

Similarly, I am sure thay the number of companies, nature/size of those companies, if the optional Skill Employment Assessment was done or not, the education institutes that issued your degrees, proof of relationship, etc., all need to be verified. 

This is my personal opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

biyaniraj said:


> Hi guys,
> I am a silent observer, wanted to share my story if that helps someone. This thread helps me a lot to keep motivated.
> My Timeline
> EOI - 18 Aug 16 (Role - System Analyst)
> CO contact - 12 Sep 16 (missing PCC and PTE for wife) - I was expecting that as was thinking to have the CO assigned after a month. PTE and Overseas PCC was late by a week
> Reply to CO - 23 Sep 16 (Info provided clicked)
> Wait time - 23-Sep to 12 Jan 17 ( 145 days) - with Assessment in progress
> Grant - Today - 12 Jan 17
> 
> I also wanted to add, I had not kept silent with DIBP and lots of lessons learnt.
> 1. First of all for first 3 months DIBP never looked to my case et all during the call to them.
> 2. After 3 months they kept saying that its in progress and generic reply that each case is different etc, and have its own time
> 3. I lodged a formal complaint to GSM support in Nov 2016 and got the response in 7 days - same that every case is different - no concrete answer for delay.
> 4. Waited for another month and in Jan I lodged second level complaint to Ombudsman - I am not sure the quick action is because of Ombudsman or something else but I got the Grant today. Feeling very relaxed now.
> I tried to reach out and escalate as much a I can for my own satisfaction but I realised that 3 out of 10 cases goes for IGIS inquiry and depends what has CO asked for i.e. a 6 level or 2 level inquiry, if it is 6 level than it may take 3 months at least. The IGIS may wait up to an year in case your employer not responding etc. Please PM me if anyone needs any specific details, I am happy to share my experience
> as I had almost 10-12 time of call to DIBP in last 3 months.
> thx


Congrats and thanks for sharing your experiences. Guys, who are just waiting for their visas, something for you to look into in the above post. May all achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## sultan_azam

biyaniraj said:


> Hi guys,
> I am a silent observer, wanted to share my story if that helps someone. This thread helps me a lot to keep motivated.
> My Timeline
> EOI - 18 Aug 16 (Role - System Analyst)
> CO contact - 12 Sep 16 (missing PCC and PTE for wife) - I was expecting that as was thinking to have the CO assigned after a month. PTE and Overseas PCC was late by a week
> Reply to CO - 23 Sep 16 (Info provided clicked)
> Wait time - 23-Sep to 12 Jan 17 ( 145 days) - with Assessment in progress
> Grant - Today - 12 Jan 17
> 
> I also wanted to add, I had not kept silent with DIBP and lots of lessons learnt.
> 1. First of all for first 3 months DIBP never looked to my case et all during the call to them.
> 2. After 3 months they kept saying that its in progress and generic reply that each case is different etc, and have its own time
> 3. I lodged a formal complaint to GSM support in Nov 2016 and got the response in 7 days - same that every case is different - no concrete answer for delay.
> 4. Waited for another month and in Jan I lodged second level complaint to Ombudsman - I am not sure the quick action is because of Ombudsman or something else but I got the Grant today. Feeling very relaxed now.
> I tried to reach out and escalate as much a I can for my own satisfaction but I realised that 3 out of 10 cases goes for IGIS inquiry and depends what has CO asked for i.e. a 6 level or 2 level inquiry, if it is 6 level than it may take 3 months at least. The IGIS may wait up to an year in case your employer not responding etc. Please PM me if anyone needs any specific details, I am happy to share my experience
> as I had almost 10-12 time of call to DIBP in last 3 months.
> thx


Congratulations mate, you had a tough time but you got it finally


----------



## gonnabeexpat

biyaniraj said:


> Hi guys,
> I am a silent observer, wanted to share my story if that helps someone. This thread helps me a lot to keep motivated.
> My Timeline
> EOI - 18 Aug 16 (Role - System Analyst)
> CO contact - 12 Sep 16 (missing PCC and PTE for wife) - I was expecting that as was thinking to have the CO assigned after a month. PTE and Overseas PCC was late by a week
> Reply to CO - 23 Sep 16 (Info provided clicked)
> Wait time - 23-Sep to 12 Jan 17 ( 145 days) - with Assessment in progress
> Grant - Today - 12 Jan 17
> 
> I also wanted to add, I had not kept silent with DIBP and lots of lessons learnt.
> 1. First of all for first 3 months DIBP never looked to my case et all during the call to them.
> 2. After 3 months they kept saying that its in progress and generic reply that each case is different etc, and have its own time
> 3. I lodged a formal complaint to GSM support in Nov 2016 and got the response in 7 days - same that every case is different - no concrete answer for delay.
> 4. Waited for another month and in Jan I lodged second level complaint to Ombudsman - I am not sure the quick action is because of Ombudsman or something else but I got the Grant today. Feeling very relaxed now.
> I tried to reach out and escalate as much a I can for my own satisfaction but I realised that 3 out of 10 cases goes for IGIS inquiry and depends what has CO asked for i.e. a 6 level or 2 level inquiry, if it is 6 level than it may take 3 months at least. The IGIS may wait up to an year in case your employer not responding etc. Please PM me if anyone needs any specific details, I am happy to share my experience
> as I had almost 10-12 time of call to DIBP in last 3 months.
> thx


Congratulations dude 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

biyaniraj said:


> Hi guys,
> I am a silent observer, wanted to share my story if that helps someone. This thread helps me a lot to keep motivated.
> My Timeline
> EOI - 18 Aug 16 (Role - System Analyst)
> CO contact - 12 Sep 16 (missing PCC and PTE for wife) - I was expecting that as was thinking to have the CO assigned after a month. PTE and Overseas PCC was late by a week
> Reply to CO - 23 Sep 16 (Info provided clicked)
> Wait time - 23-Sep to 12 Jan 17 ( 145 days) - with Assessment in progress
> Grant - Today - 12 Jan 17
> 
> I also wanted to add, I had not kept silent with DIBP and lots of lessons learnt.
> 1. First of all for first 3 months DIBP never looked to my case et all during the call to them.
> 2. After 3 months they kept saying that its in progress and generic reply that each case is different etc, and have its own time
> 3. I lodged a formal complaint to GSM support in Nov 2016 and got the response in 7 days - same that every case is different - no concrete answer for delay.
> 4. Waited for another month and in Jan I lodged second level complaint to Ombudsman - I am not sure the quick action is because of Ombudsman or something else but I got the Grant today. Feeling very relaxed now.
> I tried to reach out and escalate as much a I can for my own satisfaction but I realised that 3 out of 10 cases goes for IGIS inquiry and depends what has CO asked for i.e. a 6 level or 2 level inquiry, if it is 6 level than it may take 3 months at least. The IGIS may wait up to an year in case your employer not responding etc. Please PM me if anyone needs any specific details, I am happy to share my experience
> as I had almost 10-12 time of call to DIBP in last 3 months.
> thx


Dude you have chosen not to receive PM's hence posting this here .
First of all congratulations.
I lodged my application on Oct 1, till now i have not recieved co contact or a decision. It's been 103 days now , i tried calling them today but unfortunately my call did not go through due to some technical issues. Could you please advise what I should do next ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

biyaniraj said:


> Hi guys,
> I am a silent observer, wanted to share my story if that helps someone. This thread helps me a lot to keep motivated.
> My Timeline
> EOI - 18 Aug 16 (Role - System Analyst)
> CO contact - 12 Sep 16 (missing PCC and PTE for wife) - I was expecting that as was thinking to have the CO assigned after a month. PTE and Overseas PCC was late by a week
> Reply to CO - 23 Sep 16 (Info provided clicked)
> Wait time - 23-Sep to 12 Jan 17 ( 145 days) - with Assessment in progress
> Grant - Today - 12 Jan 17
> 
> I also wanted to add, I had not kept silent with DIBP and lots of lessons learnt.
> 1. First of all for first 3 months DIBP never looked to my case et all during the call to them.
> 2. After 3 months they kept saying that its in progress and generic reply that each case is different etc, and have its own time
> 3. I lodged a formal complaint to GSM support in Nov 2016 and got the response in 7 days - same that every case is different - no concrete answer for delay.
> 4. Waited for another month and in Jan I lodged second level complaint to Ombudsman - I am not sure the quick action is because of Ombudsman or something else but I got the Grant today. Feeling very relaxed now.
> I tried to reach out and escalate as much a I can for my own satisfaction but I realised that 3 out of 10 cases goes for IGIS inquiry and depends what has CO asked for i.e. a 6 level or 2 level inquiry, if it is 6 level than it may take 3 months at least. The IGIS may wait up to an year in case your employer not responding etc. Please PM me if anyone needs any specific details, I am happy to share my experience
> as I had almost 10-12 time of call to DIBP in last 3 months.
> thx


Congratulations. What is level 2 and 6 and also what are the different checks they do.do you know how Co are alloted.gsm says a date does that mean Co are asigned to all those prior to that date.

EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112 
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet


----------



## Manan008

biyaniraj said:


> Hi guys,
> I am a silent observer, wanted to share my story if that helps someone. This thread helps me a lot to keep motivated.
> My Timeline
> EOI - 18 Aug 16 (Role - System Analyst)
> CO contact - 12 Sep 16 (missing PCC and PTE for wife) - I was expecting that as was thinking to have the CO assigned after a month. PTE and Overseas PCC was late by a week
> Reply to CO - 23 Sep 16 (Info provided clicked)
> Wait time - 23-Sep to 12 Jan 17 ( 145 days) - with Assessment in progress
> Grant - Today - 12 Jan 17
> 
> I also wanted to add, I had not kept silent with DIBP and lots of lessons learnt.
> 1. First of all for first 3 months DIBP never looked to my case et all during the call to them.
> 2. After 3 months they kept saying that its in progress and generic reply that each case is different etc, and have its own time
> 3. I lodged a formal complaint to GSM support in Nov 2016 and got the response in 7 days - same that every case is different - no concrete answer for delay.
> 4. Waited for another month and in Jan I lodged second level complaint to Ombudsman - I am not sure the quick action is because of Ombudsman or something else but I got the Grant today. Feeling very relaxed now.
> I tried to reach out and escalate as much a I can for my own satisfaction but I realised that 3 out of 10 cases goes for IGIS inquiry and depends what has CO asked for i.e. a 6 level or 2 level inquiry, if it is 6 level than it may take 3 months at least. The IGIS may wait up to an year in case your employer not responding etc. Please PM me if anyone needs any specific details, I am happy to share my experience
> as I had almost 10-12 time of call to DIBP in last 3 months.
> thx


Congrats dude. Can you explain the procedure on how to launch a complaint to ombudsman ?


----------



## Manan008

Only 21 unlucky people have ever received direct grants after 120 days. Feel like i am going to be in that list too.


----------



## biyaniraj

Hi gonnabeeexpat.. you should definitely give them a call, ensure that the discussion has been registered on file .. this is required as evidence in case you lodge a formal complaint of the delay at later date. If CO has not contacted you so far 103 days .. and status is submitted .. that is actually good .. which means your all documents are in order. You will get a direct grant. Most likely your CO has requested your case for IGIS enquiry but you can ask this with DIBP over the call.. they will not tell the details directly but you can articulate the question like is this still with CO or with external checks, whether security check is completed at which stage etc. or when is the last time your CO login into the file.. it is little tricky as they will not tell you their internal processing but out of 5 , in one or two calls, you may get an answer if DIBP customer care is not in angry mood. For direct grant cases .. next stage from submitted is finalised only.. the application remains under 'assessment in progress' for only couple of hrs. Also when you call and check that when was the last time CO looked into your case ? Answer of this question with indirectly tell you that whether CO is assigned or not to your case.
All the best


----------



## paramSG

gsbhatia55 said:


> 1-polio vaccination certificate
> 2-current employment proof


Hi friend,

Do you have polio vaccination certificate format/template? if you have please share.
Is it a mandatory document?


@ - current employment proof: Are reference letter, pay slips and bank statement enough for current employer?

Thanks. Your reply will be appreciated.


----------



## sharifffarid

biyaniraj said:


> Hi guys,
> I am a silent observer, wanted to share my story if that helps someone. This thread helps me a lot to keep motivated.
> My Timeline
> EOI - 18 Aug 16 (Role - System Analyst)
> CO contact - 12 Sep 16 (missing PCC and PTE for wife) - I was expecting that as was thinking to have the CO assigned after a month. PTE and Overseas PCC was late by a week
> Reply to CO - 23 Sep 16 (Info provided clicked)
> Wait time - 23-Sep to 12 Jan 17 ( 145 days) - with Assessment in progress
> Grant - Today - 12 Jan 17
> 
> I also wanted to add, I had not kept silent with DIBP and lots of lessons learnt.
> 1. First of all for first 3 months DIBP never looked to my case et all during the call to them.
> 2. After 3 months they kept saying that its in progress and generic reply that each case is different etc, and have its own time
> 3. I lodged a formal complaint to GSM support in Nov 2016 and got the response in 7 days - same that every case is different - no concrete answer for delay.
> 4. Waited for another month and in Jan I lodged second level complaint to Ombudsman - I am not sure the quick action is because of Ombudsman or something else but I got the Grant today. Feeling very relaxed now.
> I tried to reach out and escalate as much a I can for my own satisfaction but I realised that 3 out of 10 cases goes for IGIS inquiry and depends what has CO asked for i.e. a 6 level or 2 level inquiry, if it is 6 level than it may take 3 months at least. The IGIS may wait up to an year in case your employer not responding etc. Please PM me if anyone needs any specific details, I am happy to share my experience
> as I had almost 10-12 time of call to DIBP in last 3 months.
> thx


Great info bro. I just want to ask that how was your employment verification done. My first company was very small and has no HR or educated person so I am worried.


----------



## biyaniraj

IGIS is big autonomous organisation, it has 6 internal department, one is ASIO which is very critical. Based on the case to case CO request for the level of enquiry required I.e out of 6 department/ agency. It depends if you had a work experience with multiple companies .. your job duties are not matching with you role on relieving letter etc. or if you had a travel with multiple countries.. another one is if your details in form 80, 1221 and skill evaluation is not matching .. it all depends on COs own judgment. The best is don't give any duplicate info .. that's confuse the CO more. Like if you submitted the job and duites with stat decl no need to provide the copy of IT returns that is nice to have thing and by any chance if you not able to get the IT return for any gaps due to travel in other countries etc.. this creates confusion and most likely to go in enquiry.. I did that mistake with assumption that more info will help but that goes other way round. Also remember only 3 out of 10 cases goes for security checks rest 7 get the direct grant with in a month. Only those 7 case CO confirms that no further inquiry required.


----------



## sm8764

Rkhosla26 said:


> First time poster here. Thought I would chime in.
> 
> You have nothing to worry about. The keywords here are "inadvertent" and that " we are satisfied you would have been invited in subsequent rounds" DIBP is not trying to play gotcha with you by asking you to consent to 60 points and then turning around and trying to screw you over by saying well now you have aged out and are only good for 55 points. They assess your points at time of application and this a way for them to keep their books balanced. It looks bad on them if the invite score doesn't match the assessed score. Being an accountant, you surely must understand the need for balancing the books.
> 
> There are several cases where people have had this happen to them (including me), respond in time and you should get the grant within 6-14 days of filing your response. Just relax, your journey is over.
> 
> P.S. Your email didn't come from a case officer, it came from a visa processing officer. This is my own assessment but my thesis is that you have cleared the case officer level and now it is in the actual processing/production stage. This further should relieve your stress.


Rkhosla26,

Thank you so much for your advise i feel so relief. Hopefully if i go with the revision they give me a grant straight away. After so much hard work of 6 years in Australia and 11 months wait after visa application this hurts being in this situation, when i though i was so close of the grant. Well i can se they are satisfied with the inadvert mistake of over claiming points. They also mention they having 60 points i would have been invited but i have researched a lot 60 and 65 pointers accountants are never invited after 17th feb 2016 round. I am afraid on revision my points will automatically change to 55 as i have crossed age on the next day i applied the visa. But u guys have gave me so much hope thanks for that i was heart broken when i received the email couple of days ago.

Also thanks to Sultan Azam, may everyone in this forum gets grants as soon as possible.

Will be waiting for your replies and from other members too have less than 26 days left to reply to the depatment.

Regards,
SM

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## biyaniraj

Hi .. the details are on skillselect website..
https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/provide-feedback

First you need to lodge the formal complaint.. do that over the phone .. this takes max 2 weeks of time for Gsm support to respond .. after that you need to wait for 1 month to lodge a complaint to ombudsman.. the formal complaint is pre-requisite for lodging complaint to ombudsman.. otherwise ombudsmen will not entertain.. they will give you the complaint number as well for reference. Please note ombudsman is the last level and required for knowing the delay in processing or other specific queries, they have the power to redirect to expedite the rest of process if felt that delay is genuine and none of your fault but you should have the robust evidence that you tried your best to reach out to DIBP and they failed to give you a satisfaction answer and tentative ETA for grant or reason of delay.


----------



## gsingh006

*what is the process to lodge complaint to ombusdman*



biyaniraj said:


> Hi guys,
> I am a silent observer, wanted to share my story if that helps someone. This thread helps me a lot to keep motivated.
> My Timeline
> EOI - 18 Aug 16 (Role - System Analyst)
> CO contact - 12 Sep 16 (missing PCC and PTE for wife) - I was expecting that as was thinking to have the CO assigned after a month. PTE and Overseas PCC was late by a week
> Reply to CO - 23 Sep 16 (Info provided clicked)
> Wait time - 23-Sep to 12 Jan 17 ( 145 days) - with Assessment in progress
> Grant - Today - 12 Jan 17
> 
> I also wanted to add, I had not kept silent with DIBP and lots of lessons learnt.
> 1. First of all for first 3 months DIBP never looked to my case et all during the call to them.
> 2. After 3 months they kept saying that its in progress and generic reply that each case is different etc, and have its own time
> 3. I lodged a formal complaint to GSM support in Nov 2016 and got the response in 7 days - same that every case is different - no concrete answer for delay.
> 4. Waited for another month and in Jan I lodged second level complaint to Ombudsman - I am not sure the quick action is because of Ombudsman or something else but I got the Grant today. Feeling very relaxed now.
> I tried to reach out and escalate as much a I can for my own satisfaction but I realised that 3 out of 10 cases goes for IGIS inquiry and depends what has CO asked for i.e. a 6 level or 2 level inquiry, if it is 6 level than it may take 3 months at least. The IGIS may wait up to an year in case your employer not responding etc. Please PM me if anyone needs any specific details, I am happy to share my experience
> as I had almost 10-12 time of call to DIBP in last 3 months.
> thx


what is the process to lodge complaint to ombusdman ?


----------



## AUDream2017

sultan_azam said:


> this will be more then enough


Thanks Sultan for your prompt reply.

Can you suggest any sample letter format?

And one more thing, for ACS we mention in letter like this

"Emp ID:
Date:

To,
Australian Computer Society

This is to certify that.............


Signed By,
XXXXXX
"

So what should be the 
To,
??????????

In this case?


----------



## pm10481

*Visa Grant*

Hi everyone,

I got my grant today . A special thanks to all people who cared to reply to my queries and all others whose queries helped me to get answers of what I didn't posted.

This group is boon for all people who do not want to create business for migration agents whom you pay for doing 80% of work yourself.

My timeline:

Visa 189 ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)

PTE : Tried twice speaking around 60 but never 65 was issue where as L/R/W were 80+
IELTS : First trial July,2016 : L9/R8.5/S7.5/W7

ACS submitted 16 Sep 2016
ACS verified 07 Oct 2016
EOI submitted: 11 Oct 2016 ( 65 pts )
Invite: 26 Oct 2016

Visa lodged : 16 Nov 2016
CO 1st contact: 14 Dec 2016 (Form80,Spouse's PCC)
Submitted the requested documents : 26 Dec 2016

Grant: 12 Jan 2016
IEM: 18 November 2017

Regards,
pm10481


----------



## saurabharora123

pm10481 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got my grant today . A special thanks to all people who cared to reply to my queries and all others whose queries helped me to get answers of what I didn't posted.
> 
> This group is boon for all people who do not want to create business for migration agents whom you pay for doing 80% of work yourself.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Visa 189 ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> PTE : Tried twice speaking around 60 but never 65 was issue where as L/R/W were 80+
> IELTS : First trial July,2016 : L9/R8.5/S7.5/W7
> 
> ACS submitted 16 Sep 2016
> ACS verified 07 Oct 2016
> EOI submitted: 11 Oct 2016 ( 65 pts )
> Invite: 26 Oct 2016
> 
> Visa lodged : 16 Nov 2016
> CO 1st contact: 14 Dec 2016 (Form80,Spouse's PCC)
> Submitted the requested documents : 26 Dec 2016
> 
> Grant: 12 Jan 2016
> IEM: 18 November 2017
> 
> Regards,
> pm10481


Congratulations. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

biyaniraj said:


> IGIS is big autonomous organisation, it has 6 internal department, one is ASIO which is very critical. Based on the case to case CO request for the level of enquiry required I.e out of 6 department/ agency. It depends if you had a work experience with multiple companies .. your job duties are not matching with you role on relieving letter etc. or if you had a travel with multiple countries.. another one is if your details in form 80, 1221 and skill evaluation is not matching .. it all depends on COs own judgment. The best is don't give any duplicate info .. that's confuse the CO more. Like if you submitted the job and duites with stat decl no need to provide the copy of IT returns that is nice to have thing and by any chance if you not able to get the IT return for any gaps due to travel in other countries etc.. this creates confusion and most likely to go in enquiry.. I did that mistake with assumption that more info will help but that goes other way round. Also remember only 3 out of 10 cases goes for security checks rest 7 get the direct grant with in a month. Only those 7 case CO confirms that no further inquiry required.


I think I screwed myself by providing sd and reference letter for my previous company experience. Worst part is, the reference letter dies not contain the word "full time " whereas my sd does. This would have surely raised some flags. 

Feeling super duper depressed now        

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

pm10481 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got my grant today . A special thanks to all people who cared to reply to my queries and all others whose queries helped me to get answers of what I didn't posted.
> 
> This group is boon for all people who do not want to create business for migration agents whom you pay for doing 80% of work yourself.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Visa 189 ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> PTE : Tried twice speaking around 60 but never 65 was issue where as L/R/W were 80+
> IELTS : First trial July,2016 : L9/R8.5/S7.5/W7
> 
> ACS submitted 16 Sep 2016
> ACS verified 07 Oct 2016
> EOI submitted: 11 Oct 2016 ( 65 pts )
> Invite: 26 Oct 2016
> 
> Visa lodged : 16 Nov 2016
> CO 1st contact: 14 Dec 2016 (Form80,Spouse's PCC)
> Submitted the requested documents : 26 Dec 2016
> 
> Grant: 12 Jan 2016
> IEM: 18 November 2017
> 
> Regards,
> pm10481


Congratulations on the quick grant

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## biyaniraj

Nope that is not the case.. most of the reference letter in India not have full time written specifically that is implied there. You give a call to DIBP and ask him gently to log into your file and tell the status as this already crossed 90+ days.


----------



## andreyx108b

biyaniraj said:


> Hi guys,
> I am a silent observer, wanted to share my story if that helps someone. This thread helps me a lot to keep motivated.
> My Timeline
> EOI - 18 Aug 16 (Role - System Analyst)
> CO contact - 12 Sep 16 (missing PCC and PTE for wife) - I was expecting that as was thinking to have the CO assigned after a month. PTE and Overseas PCC was late by a week
> Reply to CO - 23 Sep 16 (Info provided clicked)
> Wait time - 23-Sep to 12 Jan 17 ( 145 days) - with Assessment in progress
> Grant - Today - 12 Jan 17
> 
> I also wanted to add, I had not kept silent with DIBP and lots of lessons learnt.
> 1. First of all for first 3 months DIBP never looked to my case et all during the call to them.
> 2. After 3 months they kept saying that its in progress and generic reply that each case is different etc, and have its own time
> 3. I lodged a formal complaint to GSM support in Nov 2016 and got the response in 7 days - same that every case is different - no concrete answer for delay.
> 4. Waited for another month and in Jan I lodged second level complaint to Ombudsman - I am not sure the quick action is because of Ombudsman or something else but I got the Grant today. Feeling very relaxed now.
> I tried to reach out and escalate as much a I can for my own satisfaction but I realised that 3 out of 10 cases goes for IGIS inquiry and depends what has CO asked for i.e. a 6 level or 2 level inquiry, if it is 6 level than it may take 3 months at least. The IGIS may wait up to an year in case your employer not responding etc. Please PM me if anyone needs any specific details, I am happy to share my experience
> as I had almost 10-12 time of call to DIBP in last 3 months.
> thx




Congrats!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

pm10481 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got my grant today . A special thanks to all people who cared to reply to my queries and all others whose queries helped me to get answers of what I didn't posted.
> 
> This group is boon for all people who do not want to create business for migration agents whom you pay for doing 80% of work yourself.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Visa 189 ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> PTE : Tried twice speaking around 60 but never 65 was issue where as L/R/W were 80+
> IELTS : First trial July,2016 : L9/R8.5/S7.5/W7
> 
> ACS submitted 16 Sep 2016
> ACS verified 07 Oct 2016
> EOI submitted: 11 Oct 2016 ( 65 pts )
> Invite: 26 Oct 2016
> 
> Visa lodged : 16 Nov 2016
> CO 1st contact: 14 Dec 2016 (Form80,Spouse's PCC)
> Submitted the requested documents : 26 Dec 2016
> 
> Grant: 12 Jan 2016
> IEM: 18 November 2017
> 
> Regards,
> pm10481


Congrats.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

We have to constantly refer 2 groups. Can't we all move to the 2017 group please ?


----------



## suhas_sm

pm10481 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got my grant today . A special thanks to all people who cared to reply to my queries and all others whose queries helped me to get answers of what I didn't posted.
> 
> This group is boon for all people who do not want to create business for migration agents whom you pay for doing 80% of work yourself.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Visa 189 ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> PTE : Tried twice speaking around 60 but never 65 was issue where as L/R/W were 80+
> IELTS : First trial July,2016 : L9/R8.5/S7.5/W7
> 
> ACS submitted 16 Sep 2016
> ACS verified 07 Oct 2016
> EOI submitted: 11 Oct 2016 ( 65 pts )
> Invite: 26 Oct 2016
> 
> Visa lodged : 16 Nov 2016
> CO 1st contact: 14 Dec 2016 (Form80,Spouse's PCC)
> Submitted the requested documents : 26 Dec 2016
> 
> Grant: 12 Jan 2016
> IEM: 18 November 2017
> 
> Regards,
> pm10481



Congrats. Which CO Team ? Our timelines are very similar. I am following you by a week or two everywhere. Fingers crossed.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi,

A thread for those who are waiting and getting too much frustrated:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/1200097-those-who-waiting.html

If you have some time, then please read the above thread. If the above thread wastes your time, then I am sorry for wasting your time.

May all sentient beings be peaceful and happy. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

biyaniraj said:


> Nope that is not the case.. most of the reference letter in India not have full time written specifically that is implied there. You give a call to DIBP and ask him gently to log into your file and tell the status as this already crossed 90+ days.


Thanks for providing invaluable insight . I will definitely give them a call tomorrow.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## drasadqamar

pm10481 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got my grant today . A special thanks to all people who cared to reply to my queries and all others whose queries helped me to get answers of what I didn't posted.
> 
> This group is boon for all people who do not want to create business for migration agents whom you pay for doing 80% of work yourself.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Visa 189 ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> PTE : Tried twice speaking around 60 but never 65 was issue where as L/R/W were 80+
> IELTS : First trial July,2016 : L9/R8.5/S7.5/W7
> 
> ACS submitted 16 Sep 2016
> ACS verified 07 Oct 2016
> EOI submitted: 11 Oct 2016 ( 65 pts )
> Invite: 26 Oct 2016
> 
> Visa lodged : 16 Nov 2016
> CO 1st contact: 14 Dec 2016 (Form80,Spouse's PCC)
> Submitted the requested documents : 26 Dec 2016
> 
> Grant: 12 Jan 2016
> IEM: 18 November 2017
> 
> Regards,
> pm10481


Congratulations bro. Best of luck
I was just wondering that at what time of day usually grant email comes? Anyone wanna comment on this??


----------



## gonnabeexpat

drasadqamar said:


> Congratulations bro. Best of luck
> I was just wondering that at what time of day usually grant email comes? Anyone wanna comment on this??


Early morning around 5 to 7 am

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## drasadqamar

After CO contact from Adelaide, My last documents including pcc medicals and form 80 and 1221 were submitted on 27th Dec. Since then my status is "assessment in progress" and no further contact from CO. What does it mean????


----------



## Manan008

gonnabeexpat said:


> I think I screwed myself by providing sd and reference letter for my previous company experience. Worst part is, the reference letter dies not contain the word "full time " whereas my sd does. This would have surely raised some flags.
> 
> Feeling super duper depressed now
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Nope you are just overthinking.Providing more reference letter doesnt have any effect... 
Personally i have seen that visa applications of single guys of our age takes more processing times even for europe or usa visa.. may be may be this is the reason


----------



## drasadqamar

gonnabeexpat said:


> drasadqamar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations bro. Best of luck
> I was just wondering that at what time of day usually grant email comes? Anyone wanna comment on this??
> 
> 
> 
> Early morning around 5 to 7 am
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

5 to 7 am Australia time????


----------



## Manan008

drasadqamar said:


> After CO contact from Adelaide, My last documents including pcc medicals and form 80 and 1221 were submitted on 27th Dec. Since then my status is "assessment in progress" and no further contact from CO. What does it mean????


it means you should wait for at least two months since last date of document submission.


----------



## mohnishsharma

Can anyone please share the working contact number of dibp?

Tried calling +61 131 881 from india but it says number is not available.

Anybody having another number, please share.


----------



## Manan008

mohnishsharma said:


> Can anyone please share the working contact number of dibp?
> 
> Tried calling +61 131 881 from india but it says number is not available.
> 
> Anybody having another number, please share.


I have generally contacted them on 1300364613 from onshore.
It might not work from overseas.
You can give it a try. There is a 30-45 mints waiting line generally.


----------



## maverick19

biyaniraj said:


> Hi guys,
> I am a silent observer, wanted to share my story if that helps someone. This thread helps me a lot to keep motivated.
> My Timeline
> EOI - 18 Aug 16 (Role - System Analyst)
> CO contact - 12 Sep 16 (missing PCC and PTE for wife) - I was expecting that as was thinking to have the CO assigned after a month. PTE and Overseas PCC was late by a week
> Reply to CO - 23 Sep 16 (Info provided clicked)
> Wait time - 23-Sep to 12 Jan 17 ( 145 days) - with Assessment in progress
> Grant - Today - 12 Jan 17
> 
> I also wanted to add, I had not kept silent with DIBP and lots of lessons learnt.
> 1. First of all for first 3 months DIBP never looked to my case et all during the call to them.
> 2. After 3 months they kept saying that its in progress and generic reply that each case is different etc, and have its own time
> 3. I lodged a formal complaint to GSM support in Nov 2016 and got the response in 7 days - same that every case is different - no concrete answer for delay.
> 4. Waited for another month and in Jan I lodged second level complaint to Ombudsman - I am not sure the quick action is because of Ombudsman or something else but I got the Grant today. Feeling very relaxed now.
> I tried to reach out and escalate as much a I can for my own satisfaction but I realised that 3 out of 10 cases goes for IGIS inquiry and depends what has CO asked for i.e. a 6 level or 2 level inquiry, if it is 6 level than it may take 3 months at least. The IGIS may wait up to an year in case your employer not responding etc. Please PM me if anyone needs any specific details, I am happy to share my experience
> as I had almost 10-12 time of call to DIBP in last 3 months.
> thx




Hey, please check your inbox, I have messaged you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saud131

drasadqamar said:


> After CO contact from Adelaide, My last documents including pcc medicals and form 80 and 1221 were submitted on 27th Dec. Since then my status is "assessment in progress" and no further contact from CO. What does it mean????


Hi Asad,

Do you what is the procedure to get PCC for family in Saudi Arabia?


----------



## AUDream2017

AUDream2017 said:


> Thanks Sultan for your prompt reply.
> 
> Can you suggest any sample letter format?
> 
> And one more thing, for ACS we mention in letter like this
> 
> "Emp ID:
> Date:
> 
> To,
> Australian Computer Society
> 
> This is to certify that.............
> 
> 
> Signed By,
> XXXXXX
> "
> 
> So what should be the
> To,
> ??????????
> 
> In this case?




Can you suggest any sample letter format?

And one more thing, for ACS we mention in letter like this

"Emp ID:
Date:

To,
Australian Computer Society

This is to certify that.............


Signed By,
XXXXXX
"

So what should be the 
To,
??????????

In this case?[/QUOTE]

Hello friends ,

Please review and give comments on below "Notification letter of company contact details change" format.
*
13 January, 2017

Dear Sir/Madam,
RE: Notification letter of company contact details change
This is to certify that Mr. XXXX (Employee No: XXX) was employed with XXXX Technologies Limited on full time (40 Hours per week) in XXX, India from XX-XX-XXXX to XX-XX-XXXX. His designation at the time of leaving was XXXXXX.

This letter is to notify you that our existing website, E-mail IDs and contact numbers are not in use, but our addresses will remain the same. As we have closed our company operations, but company is still exist to support existing customers. For employment verification or clarifications you can use below new contact details.
Registered Office:
XXXXXX, XXXXX, XXX, 4XX XX8. Tel #: +91 XXX XXX Ext. (XX ), Contact #: +91 XXXXXXXXXX , E-mail: [email protected] Contact Person: XXXX XXX (Director, XXXX Limited)
Pune Office:
XXXXXX, XXXXX, XXX, 4XX XX8. Contact #: +91 XXXXXXXXXX , E-mail: [email protected] Contact Person: XXXX XXX (Technical Director, XXXX Limited)

For any questions or clarifications, please do not hesitate to contact the undersigned at +91 XXXXXXXXX.

Yours Sincerely,




Mr. XXXXXX
Technical Director
XXXXX Limited*


Is this format ok?

Please review letter format and contain.


----------



## harinderjitf5

Can you proivde the link where I can read about different levels of IGIS enquires ? Were did find this info ?



biyaniraj said:


> IGIS is big autonomous organisation, it has 6 internal department, one is ASIO which is very critical. Based on the case to case CO request for the level of enquiry required I.e out of 6 department/ agency. It depends if you had a work experience with multiple companies .. your job duties are not matching with you role on relieving letter etc. or if you had a travel with multiple countries.. another one is if your details in form 80, 1221 and skill evaluation is not matching .. it all depends on COs own judgment. The best is don't give any duplicate info .. that's confuse the CO more. Like if you submitted the job and duites with stat decl no need to provide the copy of IT returns that is nice to have thing and by any chance if you not able to get the IT return for any gaps due to travel in other countries etc.. this creates confusion and most likely to go in enquiry.. I did that mistake with assumption that more info will help but that goes other way round. Also remember only 3 out of 10 cases goes for security checks rest 7 get the direct grant with in a month. Only those 7 case CO confirms that no further inquiry required.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

harinderjitf5 said:


> Can you proivde the link where I can read about different levels of IGIS enquires ? Were did find this info ?


Here you go

https://www.igis.gov.au/about


----------



## biyaniraj

I am not sure about my employment verification but I check with my manager who signed the stat decl for me and none of them got a call. They might checked with HR only.




sharifffarid said:


> biyaniraj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> I am a silent observer, wanted to share my story if that helps someone. This thread helps me a lot to keep motivated.
> My Timeline
> EOI - 18 Aug 16 (Role - System Analyst)
> CO contact - 12 Sep 16 (missing PCC and PTE for wife) - I was expecting that as was thinking to have the CO assigned after a month. PTE and Overseas PCC was late by a week
> Reply to CO - 23 Sep 16 (Info provided clicked)
> Wait time - 23-Sep to 12 Jan 17 ( 145 days) - with Assessment in progress
> Grant - Today - 12 Jan 17
> 
> I also wanted to add, I had not kept silent with DIBP and lots of lessons learnt.
> 1. First of all for first 3 months DIBP never looked to my case et all during the call to them.
> 2. After 3 months they kept saying that its in progress and generic reply that each case is different etc, and have its own time
> 3. I lodged a formal complaint to GSM support in Nov 2016 and got the response in 7 days - same that every case is different - no concrete answer for delay.
> 4. Waited for another month and in Jan I lodged second level complaint to Ombudsman - I am not sure the quick action is because of Ombudsman or something else but I got the Grant today. Feeling very relaxed now.
> I tried to reach out and escalate as much a I can for my own satisfaction but I realised that 3 out of 10 cases goes for IGIS inquiry and depends what has CO asked for i.e. a 6 level or 2 level inquiry, if it is 6 level than it may take 3 months at least. The IGIS may wait up to an year in case your employer not responding etc. Please PM me if anyone needs any specific details, I am happy to share my experience
> as I had almost 10-12 time of call to DIBP in last 3 months.
> thx
> 
> 
> 
> Great info bro. I just want to ask that how was your employment verification done. My first company was very small and has no HR or educated person so I am worried.
Click to expand...


----------



## gonnabeexpat

drasadqamar said:


> 5 to 7 am Australia time????


IST dude


----------



## gonnabeexpat

mohnishsharma said:


> Can anyone please share the working contact number of dibp?
> 
> Tried calling +61 131 881 from india but it says number is not available.
> 
> Anybody having another number, please share.


you need to prefix it with 00 if you are calling from india


----------



## biyaniraj

The best time to call DIBP for inquiry is 8:30 am aest as soon as the office opens, you will get your turn in 5-10 mins else after 9am you need to wait for 45+ mins at least.




gonnabeexpat said:


> mohnishsharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone please share the working contact number of dibp?
> 
> Tried calling +61 131 881 from india but it says number is not available.
> 
> Anybody having another number, please share.
> 
> 
> 
> you need to prefix it with 00 if you are calling from india
Click to expand...


----------



## Saud131

ahmedali85 said:


> The pcc, it has to be provided for each city the applicant lived in?
> The polio certificate, from where do I get it? Also does it have a specific format?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ahmed,
> 
> Do you know how to get PCC from Saudi Arabia for family(wife)?
> 
> Regards,
> Saud


----------



## drasadqamar

Saud131 said:


> drasadqamar said:
> 
> 
> 
> After CO contact from Adelaide, My last documents including pcc medicals and form 80 and 1221 were submitted on 27th Dec. Since then my status is "assessment in progress" and no further contact from CO. What does it mean????
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Asad,
> 
> Do you what is the procedure to get PCC for family in Saudi Arabia?
Click to expand...

Hi bro..it's not difficult procedure. First of all you will have to write an application in the name of Pakistan embassy that you need to have PCC for immigration purpose so you need a letter from embassy. Give this letter to Pakistan embassy. Either on same day afternoon or next day, they will issue a letter.
Take this letter to MOFA where they will stamp it and will charge 30 sar per letter. You need two letters from embassy one for you and one for your wife.
After stamp from MOFA, go to police station for finger prints. In Riyadh it's in Deera. There in no time either they will take fingerprints or if your finger prints are already on system a abshar then they will just recieve letter from you and give you a slip. You can collect PCC after 3 to 4 days from pcc.
Please note that when you go to embassy bring your passport nic and iqama copies.
Best of luck


----------



## andreyx108b

drasadqamar said:


> Congratulations bro. Best of luck
> I was just wondering that at what time of day usually grant email comes? Anyone wanna comment on this??




Whenever CO approves it 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## biyaniraj

Refer FAQs 

https://www.igis.gov.au/about/frequently-asked-questions#25




harinderjitf5 said:


> Can you proivde the link where I can read about different levels of IGIS enquires ? Were did find this info ?
> 
> 
> 
> biyaniraj said:
> 
> 
> 
> IGIS is big autonomous organisation, it has 6 internal department, one is ASIO which is very critical. Based on the case to case CO request for the level of enquiry required I.e out of 6 department/ agency. It depends if you had a work experience with multiple companies .. your job duties are not matching with you role on relieving letter etc. or if you had a travel with multiple countries.. another one is if your details in form 80, 1221 and skill evaluation is not matching .. it all depends on COs own judgment. The best is don't give any duplicate info .. that's confuse the CO more. Like if you submitted the job and duites with stat decl no need to provide the copy of IT returns that is nice to have thing and by any chance if you not able to get the IT return for any gaps due to travel in other countries etc.. this creates confusion and most likely to go in enquiry.. I did that mistake with assumption that more info will help but that goes other way round. Also remember only 3 out of 10 cases goes for security checks rest 7 get the direct grant with in a month. Only those 7 case CO confirms that no further inquiry required.
Click to expand...


----------



## FFacs

biyaniraj said:


> Hi guys,
> I am a silent observer, wanted to share my story if that helps someone. This thread helps me a lot to keep motivated.
> My Timeline
> EOI - 18 Aug 16 (Role - System Analyst)
> CO contact - 12 Sep 16 (missing PCC and PTE for wife) - I was expecting that as was thinking to have the CO assigned after a month. PTE and Overseas PCC was late by a week
> Reply to CO - 23 Sep 16 (Info provided clicked)
> Wait time - 23-Sep to 12 Jan 17 ( 145 days) - with Assessment in progress
> Grant - Today - 12 Jan 17
> 
> I also wanted to add, I had not kept silent with DIBP and lots of lessons learnt.
> 1. First of all for first 3 months DIBP never looked to my case et all during the call to them.
> 2. After 3 months they kept saying that its in progress and generic reply that each case is different etc, and have its own time
> 3. I lodged a formal complaint to GSM support in Nov 2016 and got the response in 7 days - same that every case is different - no concrete answer for delay.
> 4. Waited for another month and in Jan I lodged second level complaint to Ombudsman - I am not sure the quick action is because of Ombudsman or something else but I got the Grant today. Feeling very relaxed now.
> I tried to reach out and escalate as much a I can for my own satisfaction but I realised that 3 out of 10 cases goes for IGIS inquiry and depends what has CO asked for i.e. a 6 level or 2 level inquiry, if it is 6 level than it may take 3 months at least. The IGIS may wait up to an year in case your employer not responding etc. Please PM me if anyone needs any specific details, I am happy to share my experience
> as I had almost 10-12 time of call to DIBP in last 3 months.
> thx


First off, congrats on the visa.

Onto your post. I can only say that I find it very bizarre. Here's my understanding:

You applied without all the info (no problem of course, but to be clear). After 4 weeks you got a CO mail asking for the info. You provided this 23rd September, then after 2 months (having called them numerous times in between) you filed a formal complaint? Really? They're very clear on the target being 75% within 3 months of all info being received. But you raised a formal complaint after 2 months? You then continued to phone them and, literally a handful of days after the 3 months had passed, with Christmas and New Year in between, you complained to the Ombudsman????

I find you've likely wasted a lot of people's time. There's no way the Ombudsman complaint has made any difference, it will not have yet been actioned. You received your grant 5 working days outside the 3 month target (taking into account a minimal Christmas break) and in the process have raised merry hell, making the process slower for those with a legitimate complaint in the meantime.

Not impressed.


----------



## drasadqamar

Saud131 said:


> ahmedali85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pcc, it has to be provided for each city the applicant lived in?
> The polio certificate, from where do I get it? Also does it have a specific format?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ahmed,
> 
> Do you know how to get PCC from Saudi Arabia for family(wife)?
> 
> Regards,
> Saud
> 
> 
> 
> Just get a polio certificate for all family members including yourself from any hospital stating that Mr.... is vaccinated with polio vaccination and I found no signs and symptoms of poliomyelitis. Give these polio certificates to panel doctor from where you will do medicals.
Click to expand...


----------



## Saud131

drasadqamar said:


> Hi bro..it's not difficult procedure. First of all you will have to write an application in the name of Pakistan embassy that you need to have PCC for immigration purpose so you need a letter from embassy. Give this letter to Pakistan embassy. Either on same day afternoon or next day, they will issue a letter.
> Take this letter to MOFA where they will stamp it and will charge 30 sar per letter. You need two letters from embassy one for you and one for your wife.
> After stamp from MOFA, go to police station for finger prints. In Riyadh it's in Deera. There in no time either they will take fingerprints or if your finger prints are already on system a abshar then they will just recieve letter from you and give you a slip. You can collect PCC after 3 to 4 days from pcc.
> Please note that when you go to embassy bring your passport nic and iqama copies.
> Best of luck


Thanks you so much for your prompt reply Asad. Should I take my wife as well to the police station for finger prints or its not needed?


----------



## drasadqamar

FFacs said:


> biyaniraj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> I am a silent observer, wanted to share my story if that helps someone. This thread helps me a lot to keep motivated.
> My Timeline
> EOI - 18 Aug 16 (Role - System Analyst)
> CO contact - 12 Sep 16 (missing PCC and PTE for wife) - I was expecting that as was thinking to have the CO assigned after a month. PTE and Overseas PCC was late by a week
> Reply to CO - 23 Sep 16 (Info provided clicked)
> Wait time - 23-Sep to 12 Jan 17 ( 145 days) - with Assessment in progress
> Grant - Today - 12 Jan 17
> 
> I also wanted to add, I had not kept silent with DIBP and lots of lessons learnt.
> 1. First of all for first 3 months DIBP never looked to my case et all during the call to them.
> 2. After 3 months they kept saying that its in progress and generic reply that each case is different etc, and have its own time
> 3. I lodged a formal complaint to GSM support in Nov 2016 and got the response in 7 days - same that every case is different - no concrete answer for delay.
> 4. Waited for another month and in Jan I lodged second level complaint to Ombudsman - I am not sure the quick action is because of Ombudsman or something else but I got the Grant today. Feeling very relaxed now.
> I tried to reach out and escalate as much a I can for my own satisfaction but I realised that 3 out of 10 cases goes for IGIS inquiry and depends what has CO asked for i.e. a 6 level or 2 level inquiry, if it is 6 level than it may take 3 months at least. The IGIS may wait up to an year in case your employer not responding etc. Please PM me if anyone needs any specific details, I am happy to share my experience
> as I had almost 10-12 time of call to DIBP in last 3 months.
> thx
> 
> 
> 
> First off, congrats on the visa.
> 
> Onto your post. I can only say that I find it very bizarre. Here's my understanding:
> 
> You applied without all the info (no problem of course, but to be clear). After 4 weeks you got a CO mail asking for the info. You provided this 23rd September, then after 2 months (having called them numerous times in between) you filed a formal complaint? Really? They're very clear on the target being 75% within 3 months of all info being received. But you raised a formal complaint after 2 months? You then continued to phone them and, literally a handful of days after the 3 months had passed, with Christmas and New Year in between, you complained to the Ombudsman????
> 
> I find you've likely wasted a lot of people's time. There's no way the Ombudsman complaint has made any difference, it will not have yet been actioned. You received your grant 5 working days outside the 3 month target (taking into account a minimal Christmas break) and in the process have raised merry hell, making the process slower for those with a legitimate complaint in the meantime.
> 
> Not impressed.
Click to expand...

Agreed with you


----------



## justin787

Day 128 ... Still no update since October, no status change or contact.


----------



## drasadqamar

Saud131 said:


> drasadqamar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi bro..it's not difficult procedure. First of all you will have to write an application in the name of Pakistan embassy that you need to have PCC for immigration purpose so you need a letter from embassy. Give this letter to Pakistan embassy. Either on same day afternoon or next day, they will issue a letter.
> Take this letter to MOFA where they will stamp it and will charge 30 sar per letter. You need two letters from embassy one for you and one for your wife.
> After stamp from MOFA, go to police station for finger prints. In Riyadh it's in Deera. There in no time either they will take fingerprints or if your finger prints are already on system a abshar then they will just recieve letter from you and give you a slip. You can collect PCC after 3 to 4 days from pcc.
> Please note that when you go to embassy bring your passport nic and iqama copies.
> Best of luck
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks you so much for your prompt reply Asad. Should I take my wife as well to the police station for finger prints or its not needed?
Click to expand...

Definitely you will have to bring your wife with you to police station.


----------



## Saud131

drasadqamar said:


> Definitely you will have to bring your wife with you to police station.


Ok thank you so much. I appreciate it. I live in Dammam. I am still in the beginning of Australian Immigration process and going through forums gathering information on the documents i am going to need.


----------



## biyaniraj

Sorry boss, that was my first post only and I not posted to impress any one, I just shared the experience.. since you have looked into that I wanted to correct you that DIBP was closed only for dec 24 to Jan 2. I lodged my application on 18th August and on coming 17jan I was about to complete the 5 months  I raised the formal complaint on nov 21 only after 3 months and complaint to ombudsman this week only, as I said I am not sure whether call to ombudsman worked or not. 

If you don't like the post, please ignore that. DIBP is doing their duties and we do have the right to call them as an when required. Also the complaint has its own process which has to be followed.

Thx




FFacs said:


> biyaniraj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> I am a silent observer, wanted to share my story if that helps someone. This thread helps me a lot to keep motivated.
> My Timeline
> EOI - 18 Aug 16 (Role - System Analyst)
> CO contact - 12 Sep 16 (missing PCC and PTE for wife) - I was expecting that as was thinking to have the CO assigned after a month. PTE and Overseas PCC was late by a week
> Reply to CO - 23 Sep 16 (Info provided clicked)
> Wait time - 23-Sep to 12 Jan 17 ( 145 days) - with Assessment in progress
> Grant - Today - 12 Jan 17
> 
> I also wanted to add, I had not kept silent with DIBP and lots of lessons learnt.
> 1. First of all for first 3 months DIBP never looked to my case et all during the call to them.
> 2. After 3 months they kept saying that its in progress and generic reply that each case is different etc, and have its own time
> 3. I lodged a formal complaint to GSM support in Nov 2016 and got the response in 7 days - same that every case is different - no concrete answer for delay.
> 4. Waited for another month and in Jan I lodged second level complaint to Ombudsman - I am not sure the quick action is because of Ombudsman or something else but I got the Grant today. Feeling very relaxed now.
> I tried to reach out and escalate as much a I can for my own satisfaction but I realised that 3 out of 10 cases goes for IGIS inquiry and depends what has CO asked for i.e. a 6 level or 2 level inquiry, if it is 6 level than it may take 3 months at least. The IGIS may wait up to an year in case your employer not responding etc. Please PM me if anyone needs any specific details, I am happy to share my experience
> as I had almost 10-12 time of call to DIBP in last 3 months.
> thx
> 
> 
> 
> First off, congrats on the visa.
> 
> Onto your post. I can only say that I find it very bizarre. Here's my understanding:
> 
> You applied without all the info (no problem of course, but to be clear). After 4 weeks you got a CO mail asking for the info. You provided this 23rd September, then after 2 months (having called them numerous times in between) you filed a formal complaint? Really? They're very clear on the target being 75% within 3 months of all info being received. But you raised a formal complaint after 2 months? You then continued to phone them and, literally a handful of days after the 3 months had passed, with Christmas and New Year in between, you complained to the Ombudsman????
> 
> I find you've likely wasted a lot of people's time. There's no way the Ombudsman complaint has made any difference, it will not have yet been actioned. You received your grant 5 working days outside the 3 month target (taking into account a minimal Christmas break) and in the process have raised merry hell, making the process slower for those with a legitimate complaint in the meantime.
> 
> Not impressed.
Click to expand...


----------



## justin787

FFacs said:


> First off, congrats on the visa.
> 
> Onto your post. I can only say that I find it very bizarre. Here's my understanding:
> 
> You applied without all the info (no problem of course, but to be clear). After 4 weeks you got a CO mail asking for the info. You provided this 23rd September, then after 2 months (having called them numerous times in between) you filed a formal complaint? Really? They're very clear on the target being 75% within 3 months of all info being received. But you raised a formal complaint after 2 months? You then continued to phone them and, literally a handful of days after the 3 months had passed, with Christmas and New Year in between, you complained to the Ombudsman????
> 
> I find you've likely wasted a lot of people's time. There's no way the Ombudsman complaint has made any difference, it will not have yet been actioned. You received your grant 5 working days outside the 3 month target (taking into account a minimal Christmas break) and in the process have raised merry hell, making the process slower for those with a legitimate complaint in the meantime.
> 
> Not impressed.


Excellent points. Also, I found this as part of a letter sent by the office of the Ombudsman regarding a dibp complaint

*"The Ombudsman has no power over Immigration Department, but they can advise on a system wide level that there are possible inconsistencies in their processing - but can not force changes." *

Also

*"The Ombudsman cannot require or direct that an agency take specific action or make a specific decision. "* 

I don't want to link to that threat directly but a search for "Complaints to Ombudsman dibp" in Google should send you there.

Another thing is, the IGIS oversees the 6 intelligence agencies in Australia but is not comprised of them. Meaning, the CO's don't inquire through the IGIS but rather through the relevant intelligence agencies appropriate in the applicant's case (Such as ASIO).

In short, I feel there's a lot of misinformation provided by his post. And I hope most people won't be trying to do what he did and waste everyone's time.


----------



## biyaniraj

Its own individual judgment and our own call.. I was not having a patience to wait beyond 3 months of time and waiting like a crazy since last 2 months. 

My sincere call to everyone, please don't follow my actions just use your own judgment..
Thx .. this is my last post  

All the best guys!



justin787 said:


> FFacs said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off, congrats on the visa.
> 
> Onto your post. I can only say that I find it very bizarre. Here's my understanding:
> 
> You applied without all the info (no problem of course, but to be clear). After 4 weeks you got a CO mail asking for the info. You provided this 23rd September, then after 2 months (having called them numerous times in between) you filed a formal complaint? Really? They're very clear on the target being 75% within 3 months of all info being received. But you raised a formal complaint after 2 months? You then continued to phone them and, literally a handful of days after the 3 months had passed, with Christmas and New Year in between, you complained to the Ombudsman????
> 
> I find you've likely wasted a lot of people's time. There's no way the Ombudsman complaint has made any difference, it will not have yet been actioned. You received your grant 5 working days outside the 3 month target (taking into account a minimal Christmas break) and in the process have raised merry hell, making the process slower for those with a legitimate complaint in the meantime.
> 
> Not impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent points. Also, I found this as part of a letter sent by the office of the Ombudsman regarding a dibp complaint
> 
> *"The Ombudsman has no power over Immigration Department, but they can advise on a system wide level that there are possible inconsistencies in their processing - but can not force changes." *
> 
> Also
> 
> *"The Ombudsman cannot require or direct that an agency take specific action or make a specific decision. "*
> 
> I don't want to link to that threat directly but a search for "Complaints to Ombudsman dibp" in Google should send you there.
> 
> Another thing is, the IGIS oversees the 6 intelligence agencies in Australia but is not comprised of them. Meaning, the CO's don't inquire through the IGIS but rather through the relevant intelligence agencies appropriate in the applicant's case (Such as ASIO).
> 
> In short, I feel there's a lot of misinformation provided by his post. And I hope most people won't be trying to do what he did and waste everyone's time.
Click to expand...


----------



## gonnabeexpat

If i understand correctly, dibp refers cases to asio which comes under the purview of igis.


https://www.igis.gov.au/complaints/complaints-igis-can-investigate



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## drasadqamar

biyaniraj said:


> Its own individual judgment and our own call.. I was not having a patience to wait beyond 3 months of time and waiting like a crazy since last 2 months.
> 
> My sincere call to everyone, please don't follow my actions just use your own judgment..
> Thx .. this is my last post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best guys!
> 
> 
> 
> justin787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FFacs said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off, congrats on the visa.
> 
> Onto your post. I can only say that I find it very bizarre. Here's my understanding:
> 
> You applied without all the info (no problem of course, but to be clear). After 4 weeks you got a CO mail asking for the info. You provided this 23rd September, then after 2 months (having called them numerous times in between) you filed a formal complaint? Really? They're very clear on the target being 75% within 3 months of all info being received. But you raised a formal complaint after 2 months? You then continued to phone them and, literally a handful of days after the 3 months had passed, with Christmas and New Year in between, you complained to the Ombudsman????
> 
> I find you've likely wasted a lot of people's time. There's no way the Ombudsman complaint has made any difference, it will not have yet been actioned. You received your grant 5 working days outside the 3 month target (taking into account a minimal Christmas break) and in the process have raised merry hell, making the process slower for those with a legitimate complaint in the meantime.
> 
> Not impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent points. Also, I found this as part of a letter sent by the office of the Ombudsman regarding a dibp complaint
> 
> *"The Ombudsman has no power over Immigration Department, but they can advise on a system wide level that there are possible inconsistencies in their processing - but can not force changes." *
> 
> Also
> 
> *"The Ombudsman cannot require or direct that an agency take specific action or make a specific decision. "*
> 
> I don't want to link to that threat directly but a search for "Complaints to Ombudsman dibp" in Google should send you there.
> 
> Another thing is, the IGIS oversees the 6 intelligence agencies in Australia but is not comprised of them. Meaning, the CO's don't inquire through the IGIS but rather through the relevant intelligence agencies appropriate in the applicant's case (Such as ASIO).
> 
> In short, I feel there's a lot of misinformation provided by his post. And I hope most people won't be trying to do what he did and waste everyone's time.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I would suggest that there should be no hard or bad feelings among members of this forum. Everyone has right to post his experience. We should respect other's opinion. We all are here to help each other and share our own experiences so that other can get benefit. Thanks


----------



## gonnabeexpat

justin787 said:


> Day 128 ... Still no update since October, no status change or contact.


Is your application is still in received status ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohnishsharma

gonnabeexpat said:


> you need to prefix it with 00 if you are calling from india


You mean +61 00131 881 or 0061 131 881?


----------



## AUDream2017

I am agree with you friend. Don't criticize any one. Instead of criticizing others please review my previous post...


----------



## gonnabeexpat

mohnishsharma said:


> You mean +61 00131 881 or 0061 131 881?


Latter

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohnishsharma

gonnabeexpat said:


> latter
> 
> sent from my redmi note 3 using tapatalk


ok...thanks for the info...

Will try calling tommorrow


----------



## gonnabeexpat

mohnishsharma said:


> ok...thanks for the info...
> 
> Will try calling tommorrow


Good luck . Get a Skype account 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RBS

Hi, 

By the grace of God, I received grant today. 

Code: 261311 - analyst programmer
Points: 70
Visa lodged: 18 Nov
CO asked for form 80, form 1121 and medicals 
Docs and medicals provided : 8 Dec
Grant : 12 Jan 2017

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamlateforthis

mohnishsharma said:


> ok...thanks for the info...
> 
> Will try calling tommorrow


Please Dont call, you will waste your time and money.
Grant will come when it comes. If they need anything they will contact you.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Wow lots of grants today. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

RBS said:


> Hi,
> 
> By the grace of God, I received grant today.
> 
> Code: 261311 - analyst programmer
> Points: 70
> Visa lodged: 18 Nov
> CO asked for form 80, form 1121 and medicals
> Docs and medicals provided : 8 Dec
> Grant : 12 Jan 2017
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk




Congrats!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Anand23

Guys,
Excited to inform you that I have got the grant today after 296 days of waiting. Really appreciate the support provided by all of you on this forum to achieve this milestone. 
Thanks a ton.


----------



## andreyx108b

Anand23 said:


> Guys,
> Excited to inform you that I have got the grant today after 296 days of waiting. Really appreciate the support provided by all of you on this forum to achieve this milestone.
> Thanks a ton.




Congrats!!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

RBS said:


> Hi,
> 
> By the grace of God, I received grant today.
> 
> Code: 261311 - analyst programmer
> Points: 70
> Visa lodged: 18 Nov
> CO asked for form 80, form 1121 and medicals
> Docs and medicals provided : 8 Dec
> Grant : 12 Jan 2017
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


congrats for the grant


----------



## ahmedali85

Just wondering what is the average wait time these days, seeing that the holiday season is over, till a co is assigned and a grant is given ?

Regards,

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

RBS said:


> Hi,
> 
> By the grace of God, I received grant today.
> 
> Code: 261311 - analyst programmer
> Points: 70
> Visa lodged: 18 Nov
> CO asked for form 80, form 1121 and medicals
> Docs and medicals provided : 8 Dec
> Grant : 12 Jan 2017
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamlateforthis

gonnabeexpat said:


> I think I screwed myself by providing sd and reference letter for my previous company experience. Worst part is, the reference letter dies not contain the word "full time " whereas my sd does. This would have surely raised some flags.
> 
> Feeling super duper depressed now
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


My employment letter did not had full time in it . It did not matter.


----------



## dreamsanj

Anand23 said:


> Guys,
> Excited to inform you that I have got the grant today after 296 days of waiting. Really appreciate the support provided by all of you on this forum to achieve this milestone.
> Thanks a ton.


Anand.

Super.. 

Have great party.. if you are in bangalore.. I will treat you.. I need to know how you waited.. this wait is killing me.


----------



## BulletAK

Anand23 said:


> Guys,
> Excited to inform you that I have got the grant today after 296 days of waiting. Really appreciate the support provided by all of you on this forum to achieve this milestone.
> Thanks a ton.


Many many congrats on your grant 

Whats your IED?


----------



## sultan_azam

pm10481 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got my grant today . A special thanks to all people who cared to reply to my queries and all others whose queries helped me to get answers of what I didn't posted.
> 
> This group is boon for all people who do not want to create business for migration agents whom you pay for doing 80% of work yourself.
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Visa 189 ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> PTE : Tried twice speaking around 60 but never 65 was issue where as L/R/W were 80+
> IELTS : First trial July,2016 : L9/R8.5/S7.5/W7
> 
> ACS submitted 16 Sep 2016
> ACS verified 07 Oct 2016
> EOI submitted: 11 Oct 2016 ( 65 pts )
> Invite: 26 Oct 2016
> 
> Visa lodged : 16 Nov 2016
> CO 1st contact: 14 Dec 2016 (Form80,Spouse's PCC)
> Submitted the requested documents : 26 Dec 2016
> 
> Grant: 12 Jan 2016
> IEM: 18 November 2017
> 
> Regards,
> pm10481



congrats for the grant


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Hi,
> 
> A thread for those who are waiting and getting too much frustrated:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/1200097-those-who-waiting.html
> 
> If you have some time, then please read the above thread. If the above thread wastes your time, then I am sorry for wasting your time.
> 
> May all sentient beings be peaceful and happy. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


seems like a pompous start of FOSLA group... my indian friends will get the term "FOSLA"


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Anand23 said:


> Guys,
> Excited to inform you that I have got the grant today after 296 days of waiting. Really appreciate the support provided by all of you on this forum to achieve this milestone.
> Thanks a ton.


Congratulations anand wow dibp is back in action 


andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anand23

dreamsanj said:


> Anand.
> 
> Super..
> 
> Have great party.. if you are in bangalore.. I will treat you.. I need to know how you waited.. this wait is killing me.



Thanks for the offer Dreamsanj. Would have loved to join. Currently m in Mumbai. 
Certainly gonna have party, infact, on my way to Abott Hotel for party in Navi Mumbai. :rockon:

Mantra of waiting is.. dont bother much and take interest in your routine. Till Last Nov., I used to visit Immiaccount every morning and used to start my day with frustration.
I reliazed the impact of this on my family and left the hope of grant on Almighty. 

Dont put any of your plan on hold in wait of PR.. like if you want to buy a car or change a job.. start executing it. You will not notice how time will pass and grant will be in your hand without much headache.


----------



## pushkar1985

Anand23 said:


> Thanks for the offer Dreamsanj. Would have loved to join. Currently m in Mumbai.
> Certainly gonna have party, infact, on my way to Abott Hotel for party in Navi Mumbai. :rockon:
> 
> Mantra of waiting is.. dont bother much and take interest in your routine. Till Last Nov., I used to visit Immiaccount every morning and used to start my day with frustration.
> I reliazed the impact of this on my family and left the hope of grant on Almighty.
> 
> Dont put any of your plan on hold in wait of PR.. like if you want to buy a car or change a job.. start executing it. You will not notice how time will pass and grant will be in your hand without much headache.


True that. Give priority to your present. Keep an eye but do not get engrossed into PR process. The d day would take its time but will come eventually. 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## justin787

gonnabeexpat said:


> Is your application is still in received status ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Assessment in Progress since September.


----------



## justin787

drasadqamar said:


> I would suggest that there should be no hard or bad feelings among members of this forum. Everyone has right to post his experience. We should respect other's opinion. We all are here to help each other and share our own experiences so that other can get benefit. Thanks


No hard feelings or criticism, just voicing out my opinion in a respectable manner. Which I am entitled to.


----------



## misecmisc

RBS said:


> Hi,
> 
> By the grace of God, I received grant today.
> 
> Code: 261311 - analyst programmer
> Points: 70
> Visa lodged: 18 Nov
> CO asked for form 80, form 1121 and medicals
> Docs and medicals provided : 8 Dec
> Grant : 12 Jan 2017
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Congrats.


----------



## misecmisc

Anand23 said:


> Guys,
> Excited to inform you that I have got the grant today after 296 days of waiting. Really appreciate the support provided by all of you on this forum to achieve this milestone.
> Thanks a ton.


Congrats.


----------



## drasadqamar

RBS said:


> Hi,
> 
> By the grace of God, I received grant today.
> 
> Code: 261311 - analyst programmer
> Points: 70
> Visa lodged: 18 Nov
> CO asked for form 80, form 1121 and medicals
> Docs and medicals provided : 8 Dec
> Grant : 12 Jan 2017
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## drasadqamar

Anand23 said:


> Guys,
> Excited to inform you that I have got the grant today after 296 days of waiting. Really appreciate the support provided by all of you on this forum to achieve this milestone.
> Thanks a ton.


Congratulations and hats off to you for waiting too long


----------



## gsbhatia55

paramSG said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> Do you have polio vaccination certificate format/template? if you have please share.
> Is it a mandatory document?
> 
> 
> @ - current employment proof: Are reference letter, pay slips and bank statement enough for current employer?
> 
> Thanks. Your reply will be appreciated.


for polio certificate depends upon state to state in india. they have some predefined certificate which they will give you. that should be acceptable.

current employment- docs which you mentioned should be enough.

hope we get our grants soon. at final stage day by day it is becoming very difficult to concentrate on other things


----------



## vasanth240

Guys please advise do we need polio certificate for Indian resident


----------



## Saraaa

gonnabeexpat said:


> Then you have nothing to worry about
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hopefully so! Keeping fingers crossed! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pm10481

suhas_sm said:


> Congrats. Which CO Team ? Our timelines are very similar. I am following you by a week or two everywhere. Fingers crossed.


It was Brisbane CO TEAM.


----------



## pm10481

drasadqamar said:


> Congratulations bro. Best of luck
> I was just wondering that at what time of day usually grant email comes? Anyone wanna comment on this??


I got the email at 7:30 Indian Standard Time.
As per my observation in this forum most people find the grant mail in their Inbox when they wake up/ check mails in morning in India.


----------



## Saraaa

Amritbains206 said:


> Was the first co contact for primary applicant and second for spouse? When they ask for spouse docs, does it mean they are done with the primary applicants verification and satisfied?


Amrit,
First CO contact was for Medicals and form 80- for both of us. However, the 2nd CO contact was for secondary applicant (I.e; ME). We had ALREADY submitted it with all docs, but uploaded again. 
However. I don't think asking for secondary applicant's docs mean that primary applicant verification etc is completed. (In my opinion, at least).


----------



## pm10481

drasadqamar said:


> After CO contact from Adelaide, My last documents including pcc medicals and form 80 and 1221 were submitted on 27th Dec. Since then my status is "assessment in progress" and no further contact from CO. What does it mean????


You may get grant soon if everything goes well. It seems status is "assessment in progress" till either they grant or ask you for more info.


----------



## Saraaa

sultan_azam said:


> could be,
> 
> i hope you have mentioned this in form 80, they might be cross checking the same with that country


Yes Sultan,its already mentioned in Form 80. Other than this his passport is full of all other APPROVED visas, including UK! 
Just entrusting all my faith in Almighty. HE is the best planner


----------



## Saraaa

misecmisc said:


> Your grant might be coming soon. So don't worry about it. All the best to you. May you achieve your desired wholesome goals.


Thank you for your kind words. 
Hope all of us who are waiting since 3 months and above get theirs, soonish.


----------



## tgurmani

pm10481 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I got my grant today . A special thanks to all people who cared to reply to my queries and all others whose queries helped me to get answers of what I didn't posted.
> 
> 
> 
> This group is boon for all people who do not want to create business for migration agents whom you pay for doing 80% of work yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> 
> 
> Visa 189 ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> 
> 
> PTE : Tried twice speaking around 60 but never 65 was issue where as L/R/W were 80+
> 
> IELTS : First trial July,2016 : L9/R8.5/S7.5/W7
> 
> 
> 
> ACS submitted 16 Sep 2016
> 
> ACS verified 07 Oct 2016
> 
> EOI submitted: 11 Oct 2016 ( 65 pts )
> 
> Invite: 26 Oct 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Visa lodged : 16 Nov 2016
> 
> CO 1st contact: 14 Dec 2016 (Form80,Spouse's PCC)
> 
> Submitted the requested documents : 26 Dec 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Grant: 12 Jan 2016
> 
> IEM: 18 November 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> pm10481




Who was ur CO, as ur timeline exactly match with me and still waiting? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pm10481

vasanth240 said:


> Guys please advise do we need polio certificate for Indian resident


As per my understanding , India is not among the list of countries for which Polio certificate is required.

check http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Heal/overview-of-thehealth-requirement/threats-to-public-health


----------



## tgurmani

Manan008 said:


> it means you should wait for at least two months since last date of document submission.




Not necessary depends upon CO allocation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgurmani

Saraaa said:


> Guys!!
> 
> My spouse have been rejected schengen visa, twice- in past. Both times, it was a work/business visa. And both time, 'insufficient documents provided' was the reason cited.
> 
> 
> 
> Could this in any way be a reason for our delay ?
> 
> 
> 
> ----------
> 
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> 
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016*
> 
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.*
> 
> Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
> 
> 2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant
> 
> Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
> 
> Assessment in progress.




I don't think so, process is getting late as you are providing required information in episodes, cuz of this its taking time. The review cycle for assessment is huge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

Saraaa said:


> Yes Sultan,its already mentioned in Form 80. Other than this his passport is full of all other APPROVED visas, including UK!
> 
> Just entrusting all my faith in Almighty. HE is the best planner




As I understand from what I hear, long travel history doesnt really work in your favor as it may require additional security checks. 

Its not a visit visa, where one can flaunt their UK Visa for fast track approval 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgurmani

tk123 said:


> As I understand from what I hear, long travel history doesnt really work in your favor as it may require additional security checks.
> 
> Its not a visit visa, where one can flaunt their UK Visa for fast track approval
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I disagree, when u provide PCC from these countries, they hardly do investigation based on your travel history. 
My friend travelled entire Europe many times while he was student in  but there wasnt any delay in his application. 
Its just because information is being provided in scratch and resulted into delay cuz or huge assessment time cycle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

tgurmani said:


> I disagree, when u provide PCC from these countries, they hardly do investigation based on your travel history.
> My friend travelled entire Europe many times while he was student in  but there wasnt any delay in his application.
> Its just because information is being provided in scratch and resulted into delay cuz or huge assessment time cycle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



PCCs are not required if you havent spent accumulative of 12 months in a particular country. 

Anyways, I shared what I had heard. You can choose to disagree. None of us know what exactly goes on behind Assessment in Progress Status 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek.gupta

Finally after a long wait of 10 months I got my grant. thanks to everyone in this forum.


----------



## drasadqamar

abhishek.gupta said:


> Finally after a long wait of 10 months I got my grant. thanks to everyone in this forum.


Congratulations and wish you good luck


----------



## mvnpk

Congrats!!! I have applied with same code and points, still waiting


----------



## mvnpk

I see a lot of guys got a grant with similar code and points as mine, im tensed and surprised y few individuals have to wait fr long......very frustrating

Code: 261311 - analyst programmer
Points: 70
Visa lodged: 26 Nov
Medicals done and Docs uploaded: 6 Dec
Medicals sent to DIBP: 10 Dec
CO contact: 5 Jan for spouse's medium of instruction cert (english) and re-upload my IELTS(seems the one i uploaded earlier wasnt clear enough)
Info provided: 8 Jan
Status: Assessment in progress


----------



## justin787

It's good to see so many grants issued today. Specially the ones who have been waiting for a long times.

Best of luck for those of us who are still waiting.


----------



## CaJn

andreyx108b said:


> No
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk





andreyx108b said:


> Calling is a bad idea overall. It takes time of COs to answer your calls rather than processing cases.
> 
> Yes, it is COs who answer the calls.
> 
> Plus, calls never (at least no confirmation of such) speed up processing.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Thanks for the caution and clearing the air about the assumptions we had about the calls!

I believe we will have to wait for DIBP to contact us after our application is submitted rather we prodding them with calls and emails


----------



## hustaa

I do not think CO can be approached by call. I do agree it is a waste of time to call them if you just want to confirm your case progress.


CaJn said:


> Thanks for the caution and clearing the air about the assumptions we had about the calls!
> 
> I believe we will have to wait for DIBP to contact us after our application is submitted rather we prodding them with calls and emails


----------



## farjaf

I called few days back and the operator said we are busy at this time of year and the delay is because of that, then he looked into my file and said still some checks going and if u didn't hear anything by next month then give us a call.

I am planning to lodge a formal complaint re service standards for 189 visa as I hit 6 months.


----------



## hustaa

11 months now


farjaf said:


> I called few days back and the operator said we are busy at this time of year and the delay is because of that, then he looked into my file and said still some checks going and if u didn't hear anything by next month then give us a call.
> 
> I am planning to lodge a formal complaint re service standards for 189 visa as I hit 6 months.


----------



## dakshch

harryking said:


> Dear Dakshch,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat like you... Looking at the pattern, I think the 263111 code processing has slowed down. I got to know from other threads in the forum that there are people waiting for 6 months or more to get the grant... I called DIBP a fortnight ago and they told me that the processing time is going to be 6 months or longer.... Hope we all get our grants soon!




Well i am waiting for over 13 months now... can't get longer than this bro


----------



## dakshch

andreyx108b said:


> I admire you for that, you have so much patience. I never called too, but i only waited 87 days.
> 
> I think not calling is better, grant will come when it suppose to come.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk




Only time could have tested your patience... if u had to wait 400 days, would you have still said the same thing ?? No one knows...


----------



## hustaa

I lodged a complaint to IGIS and we will see what I can get.


dakshch said:


> Only time could have tested your patience... if u had to wait 400 days, would you have still said the same thing ?? No one knows...


----------



## dakshch

biyaniraj said:


> Hi gonnabeeexpat.. you should definitely give them a call, ensure that the discussion has been registered on file .. this is required as evidence in case you lodge a formal complaint of the delay at later date. If CO has not contacted you so far 103 days .. and status is submitted .. that is actually good .. which means your all documents are in order. You will get a direct grant. Most likely your CO has requested your case for IGIS enquiry but you can ask this with DIBP over the call.. they will not tell the details directly but you can articulate the question like is this still with CO or with external checks, whether security check is completed at which stage etc. or when is the last time your CO login into the file.. it is little tricky as they will not tell you their internal processing but out of 5 , in one or two calls, you may get an answer if DIBP customer care is not in angry mood. For direct grant cases .. next stage from submitted is finalised only.. the application remains under 'assessment in progress' for only couple of hrs. Also when you call and check that when was the last time CO looked into your case ? Answer of this question with indirectly tell you that whether CO is assigned or not to your case.
> All the best




Well after 403 days of waiting and multiple calls, i think its time to fire my agent and take things into my own hands.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dakshch said:


> Well after 403 days of waiting and multiple calls, i think its time to fire my agent and take things into my own hands.


Dsksch, raise a complaint through dibps site 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ismail_Aus

Thanks for the wishes


----------



## misecmisc

abhishek.gupta said:


> Finally after a long wait of 10 months I got my grant. thanks to everyone in this forum.


Congrats.


----------



## harryking

dakshch said:


> Well i am waiting for over 13 months now... can't get longer than this bro


13 months is too long a wait... I only pray that you get your grant soon. BTW, is your application in "assessment in progress" status?


----------



## Anand23

BulletAK said:


> Many many congrats on your grant
> 
> Whats your IED?


It is 23rd April 2017.


----------



## farjaf

No grants on the Friday, the day 13?


----------



## Saraaa

Grant posts?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Saraaa said:


> Grant posts?


None sadly. Day 104

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

Really? No grants today?


----------



## MG22

Do we really need to upload Resume. Looks redundant.
as per forum many people have uploaded. 
I uploaded Form 80, Form 2021, PCC, Payslips, employment reference on letterhead

If it adds some value I will go ahead and add. But where:
As per visa document checklist - resume is mentioned under Character requirements but while attaching documents using "Attach more documents" there is no option for resume under "Character: Evidence of"

Should I add under "work experience, overseas evidence of"

What about Spouse. I am not claiming any points for spouse so should I really attache resume under work experience evidence for spouse. I am hesitant.

Please suggest


----------



## shilpa.shonkhia

Hi All,

I have lodged 189 Visa on 8th June 2016 and provided additional information on 20th July 2016. No CO conatct had been made after that. 

I am 7 months pregnant now. Shall I inform the DIBP about my pregnancy?

Thanks
Shilpa


----------



## MG22

Do we really need to upload Resume. Looks redundant.
as per forum many people have uploaded. 
I uploaded Form 80, Form 2021, PCC, Payslips, employment reference on letterhead

If it adds some value I will go ahead and add. But where:
As per visa document checklist - resume is mentioned under Character requiremets but while attaching documents using "Attach more documents" there is no option for resume under "Character: Evidence of"

Should I add under "work experience, overseas evidence of"

What about Spouse. I am not claiming any points for spouse so should I really attache resume under work experience evidence for spouse. I am hesitant.

Please suggest


----------



## Amritbains206

mvnpk said:


> I see a lot of guys got a grant with similar code and points as mine, im tensed and surprised y few individuals have to wait fr long......very frustrating
> 
> 
> 
> Code: 261311 - analyst programmer
> 
> Points: 70
> 
> Visa lodged: 26 Nov
> 
> Medicals done and Docs uploaded: 6 Dec
> 
> Medicals sent to DIBP: 10 Dec
> 
> CO contact: 5 Jan for spouse's medium of instruction cert (english) and re-upload my IELTS(seems the one i uploaded earlier wasnt clear enough)
> 
> Info provided: 8 Jan
> 
> Status: Assessment in progress




I was also asked for spouse functional english and provided details on 8 jan.. still assessment in progress 


Anzsco: 261311
Eoi submit: 15 aug 2016
Invitation: 1 sept 2016
Submitted: 11 oct(with all docs)
Co contact: 3 jan (asked for form 80 for spouse and functional english proof)
Info provided: 8 jan
Status: assessment in progress


----------



## sultan_azam

abhishek.gupta said:


> Finally after a long wait of 10 months I got my grant. thanks to everyone in this forum.


Congratulations Abhishek


----------



## sultan_azam

vasanth240 said:


> Guys please advise do we need polio certificate for Indian resident


not required


----------



## Amritbains206

Saraaa said:


> Amrit,
> 
> First CO contact was for Medicals and form 80- for both of us. However, the 2nd CO contact was for secondary applicant (I.e; ME). We had ALREADY submitted it with all docs, but uploaded again.
> 
> However. I don't think asking for secondary applicant's docs mean that primary applicant verification etc is completed. (In my opinion, at least).




Thanks a lot saraa... i was hoping it was done for the prime applicant and we were close to grant... anyway... all the best


----------



## usankara

MG22 said:


> Do we really need to upload Resume. Looks redundant.
> as per forum many people have uploaded.
> I uploaded Form 80, Form 2021, PCC, Payslips, employment reference on letterhead
> 
> If it adds some value I will go ahead and add. But where:
> As per visa document checklist - resume is mentioned under Character requiremets but while attaching documents using "Attach more documents" there is no option for resume under "Character: Evidence of"
> 
> Should I add under "work experience, overseas evidence of"
> 
> What about Spouse. I am not claiming any points for spouse so should I really attache resume under work experience evidence for spouse. I am hesitant.
> 
> Please suggest


under "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of" there should be a subsection called "Resume" upload it there

for spouse not required


----------



## pm10481

shilpa.shonkhia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged 189 Visa on 8th June 2016 and provided additional information on 20th July 2016. No CO conatct had been made after that.
> 
> I am 7 months pregnant now. Shall I inform the DIBP about my pregnancy?
> 
> Thanks
> Shilpa


Hi Shilpa,

You may have to if they contact you especially if you have not uploaded medicals as you can't go for Xray in such situation. I applied for PR after my delivery due to same reason.

Which code did you applied against, it seems a pretty long wait for you.

Regards,
PM


----------



## pm10481

Amritbains206 said:


> I was also asked for spouse functional english and provided details on 8 jan.. still assessment in progress
> 
> 
> Anzsco: 261311
> Eoi submit: 15 aug 2016
> Invitation: 1 sept 2016
> Submitted: 11 oct(with all docs)
> Co contact: 3 jan (asked for form 80 for spouse and functional english proof)
> Info provided: 8 jan
> Status: assessment in progress


It will come soon now, they may take upto a month to check your uploaded docs depending on no. of cases they are working. Just keep your fingers crossed.

Regards,
PM


----------



## gsbhatia55

guys..... finally saw golden mail today 7:19 IST... grant for me and wife.

thankyou all for the information shared on this platform.

wishing you all speedy grant.

visa applied- 29 oct
co contant - 8 nov
replied- 10 nov.
grant - 13 jan.

eace:


----------



## Roni2

Hi guyz just a lil question reagarding uploading docs 
Do we have to scan and upload a passport size pic too woth the docs?

IN siblings question form 80 is it necessary to mention Other citizenship too if one of your sibling is AUSTRALIAN CITIZEN plus have Other passport as well or just Australia will do ?
I will be obliged if someone can answer
Thanks


----------



## gonnabeexpat

gsbhatia55 said:


> guys..... finally saw golden mail today 7:19 IST... grant for me and wife.
> 
> thankyou all for the information shared on this platform.
> 
> wishing you all speedy grant.
> 
> visa applied- 29 oct
> co contant - 8 nov
> replied- 10 nov.
> grant - 13 jan.
> 
> eace:


Congratulations your jc?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsbhatia55

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations your jc?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


jc?


----------



## Brane

gsbhatia55 said:


> guys..... finally saw golden mail today 7:19 IST... grant for me and wife.
> 
> thankyou all for the information shared on this platform.
> 
> wishing you all speedy grant.
> 
> visa applied- 29 oct
> co contant - 8 nov
> replied- 10 nov.
> grant - 13 jan.
> 
> eace:


COngratulations!!! Your ANZ code please.


----------



## gsbhatia55

brane said:


> congratulations!!! Your anz code please.


261312


----------



## gonnabeexpat

gsbhatia55 said:


> jc?


Job code 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsbhatia55

gonnabeexpat said:


> Job code
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


ohh .. ok .... it is 261312


----------



## shilpa.shonkhia

pm10481 said:


> Hi Shilpa,
> 
> You may have to if they contact you especially if you have not uploaded medicals as you can't go for Xray in such situation. I applied for PR after my delivery due to same reason.
> 
> Which code did you applied against, it seems a pretty long wait for you.
> 
> Regards,
> PM


Hi PM,

I have filed in ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer). I already submitted medicals and other required documents. I have got two options, either I inform DIBP now or apply for the child visa later if the decision is made before my delivery.

Thanks
Shilpa


----------



## sultan_azam

gsbhatia55 said:


> guys..... finally saw golden mail today 7:19 IST... grant for me and wife.
> 
> thankyou all for the information shared on this platform.
> 
> wishing you all speedy grant.
> 
> visa applied- 29 oct
> co contant - 8 nov
> replied- 10 nov.
> grant - 13 jan.
> 
> eace:


congrats Mr Bhatia


----------



## drasadqamar

gsbhatia55 said:


> guys..... finally saw golden mail today 7:19 IST... grant for me and wife.
> 
> thankyou all for the information shared on this platform.
> 
> wishing you all speedy grant.
> 
> visa applied- 29 oct
> co contant - 8 nov
> replied- 10 nov.
> grant - 13 jan.


Congratulations and pray for us please


----------



## vikaschandra

shilpa.shonkhia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged 189 Visa on 8th June 2016 and provided additional information on 20th July 2016. No CO conatct had been made after that.
> 
> I am 7 months pregnant now. Shall I inform the DIBP about my pregnancy?
> 
> Thanks
> Shilpa


If you have not done that you should. Say if there is delay and you get grant post delivery it will be difficult procedure to get your kid added to the application. Secondly if you get grant before that it is way to difficult for you to travel to Oz being 7 months pregnant and deliver in Oz that would give you baby the citizenship. In either cases you will be troubled. In my opinion inform the CO hold the case and post delivery add your baby to the application and get PR for the entire family


----------



## tgurmani

Saraaa said:


> Amrit,
> 
> First CO contact was for Medicals and form 80- for both of us. However, the 2nd CO contact was for secondary applicant (I.e; ME). We had ALREADY submitted it with all docs, but uploaded again.
> 
> However. I don't think asking for secondary applicant's docs mean that primary applicant verification etc is completed. (In my opinion, at least).




Who is CO? I mean from where? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

gsbhatia55 said:


> guys..... finally saw golden mail today 7:19 IST... grant for me and wife.
> 
> thankyou all for the information shared on this platform.
> 
> wishing you all speedy grant.
> 
> visa applied- 29 oct
> co contant - 8 nov
> replied- 10 nov.
> grant - 13 jan.
> 
> eace:


Congrats.


----------



## shilpa.shonkhia

vikaschandra said:


> If you have not done that you should. Say if there is delay and you get grant post delivery it will be difficult procedure to get your kid added to the application. Secondly if you get grant before that it is way to difficult for you to travel to Oz being 7 months pregnant and deliver in Oz that would give you baby the citizenship. In either cases you will be troubled. In my opinion inform the CO hold the case and post delivery add your baby to the application and get PR for the entire family


Hi Vikas,

Thanks for the response. How to inform DIBP about my situtaion?
Shall I mai them or upload some form in immi account?

Thanks
Shilpa


----------



## Saraaa

tgurmani said:


> Who is CO? I mean from where?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First was from Jamie & forgot name of the second CO !
*Adelaide team.*


Congratulations to those who got golden emails today. 
&
Happy weekend, everyone .... good luck for the new week!


----------



## tgurmani

Saraaa said:


> First was from Jamie & forgot name of the second CO !
> 
> *Adelaide team.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to those who got golden emails today.
> 
> &
> 
> Happy weekend, everyone .... good luck for the new week!




Adelaide team is faster than Brisbane but little annoying. Same thing happened to me medical results were uploaded but next day CO assigned and requested to undergo medical. However Brisbane team is little slow but quite flexible and lenient. (My experience) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pushkar1985

gsbhatia55 said:


> guys..... finally saw golden mail today 7:19 IST... grant for me and wife.
> 
> thankyou all for the information shared on this platform.
> 
> wishing you all speedy grant.
> 
> visa applied- 29 oct
> co contant - 8 nov
> replied- 10 nov.
> grant - 13 jan.
> 
> eace:


Congratulations Buddy

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## andreyx108b

abhishek.gupta said:


> Finally after a long wait of 10 months I got my grant. thanks to everyone in this forum.




Congrats!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

mvnpk said:


> I see a lot of guys got a grant with similar code and points as mine, im tensed and surprised y few individuals have to wait fr long......very frustrating
> 
> 
> 
> Code: 261311 - analyst programmer
> 
> Points: 70
> 
> Visa lodged: 26 Nov
> 
> Medicals done and Docs uploaded: 6 Dec
> 
> Medicals sent to DIBP: 10 Dec
> 
> CO contact: 5 Jan for spouse's medium of instruction cert (english) and re-upload my IELTS(seems the one i uploaded earlier wasnt clear enough)
> 
> Info provided: 8 Jan
> 
> Status: Assessment in progress




Points have no impact in visa processing. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

MG22 said:


> Do we really need to upload Resume. Looks redundant.
> 
> as per forum many people have uploaded.
> 
> I uploaded Form 80, Form 2021, PCC, Payslips, employment reference on letterhead
> 
> 
> 
> If it adds some value I will go ahead and add. But where:
> 
> As per visa document checklist - resume is mentioned under Character requirements but while attaching documents using "Attach more documents" there is no option for resume under "Character: Evidence of"
> 
> 
> 
> Should I add under "work experience, overseas evidence of"
> 
> 
> 
> What about Spouse. I am not claiming any points for spouse so should I really attache resume under work experience evidence for spouse. I am hesitant.
> 
> 
> 
> Please suggest




Resume is very often requested... Not required but still requested. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## aditya.awl

*Visa Grant*

Hi Guys,

Today I received visa grant from Adelaide office for me and my wife... 😆😆
Thanks for all your help and expert advice.

Wish all of you very best for quick processing!!!

-Aditya


----------



## gonnabeexpat

aditya.awl said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I received visa grant from Adelaide office for me and my wife... 😆😆
> Thanks for all your help and expert advice.
> 
> Wish all of you very best for quick processing!!!
> 
> -Aditya


Please share your time lines

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aditya.awl

gonnabeexpat said:


> Please share your time lines


Subclass - 189 (Software Engineer - 261313)

31-Aug-16 - ACS Submitted
06-Sep-16 - PTE
13-Sep-16 - ACS Result
23-Sep-16 - ACS (Partner) Result
24-Sep-16 - EOI Submitted (70 points)
28-Sep-16 - Invitation
03-Nov-16 - Visa Application Submitted
18-Nov-16 - CO Assigned (Medical and Form80)
24-Nov-16 - All Documents Uploaded
13-Jan-17 - Visa Grant 😎


----------



## gonnabeexpat

aditya.awl said:


> Subclass - 189 (Software Engineer - 261313)
> 
> 31-Aug-16 - ACS Submitted
> 06-Sep-16 - PTE
> 13-Sep-16 - ACS Result
> 23-Sep-16 - ACS (Partner) Result
> 24-Sep-16 - EOI Submitted (70 points)
> 28-Sep-16 - Invitation
> 03-Nov-16 - Visa Application Submitted
> 18-Nov-16 - CO Assigned (Medical and Form80)
> 24-Nov-16 - All Documents Uploaded
> 13-Jan-17 - Visa Grant 😎


Now that's a quick grant. Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pushkar1985

aditya.awl said:


> Subclass - 189 (Software Engineer - 261313)
> 
> 31-Aug-16 - ACS Submitted
> 06-Sep-16 - PTE
> 13-Sep-16 - ACS Result
> 23-Sep-16 - ACS (Partner) Result
> 24-Sep-16 - EOI Submitted (70 points)
> 28-Sep-16 - Invitation
> 03-Nov-16 - Visa Application Submitted
> 18-Nov-16 - CO Assigned (Medical and Form80)
> 24-Nov-16 - All Documents Uploaded
> 13-Jan-17 - Visa Grant 😎


Congratulations Aditya 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## drasadqamar

aditya.awl said:


> gonnabeexpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please share your time lines
> 
> 
> 
> Subclass - 189 (Software Engineer - 261313)
> 
> 31-Aug-16 - ACS Submitted
> 06-Sep-16 - PTE
> 13-Sep-16 - ACS Result
> 23-Sep-16 - ACS (Partner) Result
> 24-Sep-16 - EOI Submitted (70 points)
> 28-Sep-16 - Invitation
> 03-Nov-16 - Visa Application Submitted
> 18-Nov-16 - CO Assigned (Medical and Form80)
> 24-Nov-16 - All Documents Uploaded
> 13-Jan-17 - Visa Grant 😎
Click to expand...

Congratulations Aditya. May God bless you


----------



## oLivia0302

andreyx108b said:


> Points have no impact in visa processing.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


We have almost the same timeline. We lodged visa on dec 11. Medicals were uploaded by dec 23. CO contact on jan 6 and we uploaded the requested docs last jan 9. 

How long should we wait before we follow up with CO?


----------



## aussiedream87

aditya.awl said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I received visa grant from Adelaide office for me and my wife... 😆😆
> Thanks for all your help and expert advice.
> 
> Wish all of you very best for quick processing!!!
> 
> -Aditya


congratulations Aditya


----------



## tgurmani

aditya.awl said:


> Subclass - 189 (Software Engineer - 261313)
> 
> 
> 
> 31-Aug-16 - ACS Submitted
> 
> 06-Sep-16 - PTE
> 
> 13-Sep-16 - ACS Result
> 
> 23-Sep-16 - ACS (Partner) Result
> 
> 24-Sep-16 - EOI Submitted (70 points)
> 
> 28-Sep-16 - Invitation
> 
> 03-Nov-16 - Visa Application Submitted
> 
> 18-Nov-16 - CO Assigned (Medical and Form80)
> 
> 24-Nov-16 - All Documents Uploaded
> 
> 13-Jan-17 - Visa Grant




Congrats and wish u best of luck. 
Who was ur CO and from? Your timeline is same like mines with difference of few days. Appreciate if u share this detail. Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

shilpa.shonkhia said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Thanks for the response. How to inform DIBP about my situtaion?
> Shall I mai them or upload some form in immi account?
> 
> Thanks
> Shilpa


Use the form1022 Notification to Change in circumstance

Alternatively you can use the update us section on immi account or email them stating your current situation with the medical evidences from doctor (medical report, ultrasound report etc) in my opinion you should get your case halted until your delivery and post delivery prepare you baby's passport, birth certificate, vaccination record and mail the CO once again requesting your baby added to the case. Make the payment upon acceptance wait for the grant and take your entire family to Oz on PR

Best wishes to you at all fronts


----------



## marlontheekshana

hey guys I was granted PR on 12th Jan. I want to thank everyone who helped me answer my questions and gave me confidence not to go through a lawyer. 

sub class 189 (Electronics engineer - 233311)

PTE - 14/10/2016

EOI submitted - 29/11/2016

Invited - 12/12/2016

Application lodged - 15/12/2016 

Medical - 21/12/2016

Visa Granted - 12/01/2017


----------



## drasadqamar

marlontheekshana said:


> hey guys I was granted PR on 12th Jan. I want to thank everyone who helped me answer my questions and gave me confidence not to go through a lawyer.
> 
> sub class 189 (Electronics engineer - 233311)
> 
> PTE - 14/10/2016
> 
> EOI submitted - 29/11/2016
> 
> Invited - 12/12/2016
> 
> Application lodged - 15/12/2016
> 
> Medical - 21/12/2016
> 
> Visa Granted - 12/01/2017


Congratulations.. very quick grant..wow.... best of luck for future endeavors


----------



## tgurmani

marlontheekshana said:


> hey guys I was granted PR on 12th Jan. I want to thank everyone who helped me answer my questions and gave me confidence not to go through a lawyer.
> 
> sub class 189 (Electronics engineer - 233311)
> 
> PTE - 14/10/2016
> 
> EOI submitted - 29/11/2016
> 
> Invited - 12/12/2016
> 
> Application lodged - 15/12/2016
> 
> Medical - 21/12/2016
> 
> Visa Granted - 12/01/2017




Wow very quick. Congrats..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mvnpk

Amritbains206 said:


> I was also asked for spouse functional english and provided details on 8 jan.. still assessment in progress
> 
> 
> Anzsco: 261311
> Eoi submit: 15 aug 2016
> Invitation: 1 sept 2016
> Submitted: 11 oct(with all docs)
> Co contact: 3 jan (asked for form 80 for spouse and functional english proof)
> Info provided: 8 jan
> Status: assessment in progress


My CO is Shaun from GSM Adelaide, Do you have the same CO?


----------



## mvnpk

marlontheekshana said:


> hey guys I was granted PR on 12th Jan. I want to thank everyone who helped me answer my questions and gave me confidence not to go through a lawyer.
> 
> sub class 189 (Electronics engineer - 233311)
> 
> PTE - 14/10/2016
> 
> EOI submitted - 29/11/2016
> 
> Invited - 12/12/2016
> 
> Application lodged - 15/12/2016
> 
> Medical - 21/12/2016
> 
> Visa Granted - 12/01/2017


Congratulations!!!


----------



## julianjai

Hi guys,

I have lodged my application on the 25th of december 2016, uploaded most documents except for medicals and PCC. I would like to know if anyone who have applied around that same date have already been contacted by CO to ask for additional documents or already obtained the grant? also, when i log into my immi account all it says is RECEIVED, would it change at any time during the processing time or it would stay like that? 

Cheers!


----------



## Amritbains206

mvnpk said:


> My CO is Shaun from GSM Adelaide, Do you have the same CO?




Mine is judith from brisbane.


----------



## Sourabh123

Hi,

I am in process of lodging visa in subclass 189 and never been to Australia, please could you help providing following information.

1. In For 1221, point 18-22 do I need to fill in following? Asking as I don't know these answers at the moment.
18. if outside Australia, give details of intended arrival
19. Intended date of departure
20. Give details of any intended stioovers on your way to Australia
21. Give details of any proposed onward locations after you departure from Australia?
22. Are you fully funding your trip?

2. In point 31, Current address of your contact?
Should I provide my current address of communication or it is applicable only if I in Australia?

3. Point 40, Do you want to work in Australia?
Should I select yes or no or leave it blank for subclass 189?

4. point 42, Do you want to work in Australia?
Hope this is for student visa and I can leave it blank.


Please help responding above. Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## suhas_sm

Not everyone is required to fill Form 1221 right ? 

I don't think the checklist document which I received via email has even a mention of it.

Regards,
Suhas

cheers,
Suhas (2613, 65, DOE-23rd Aug, ITA-14th SEP)


----------



## gonnabeexpat

suhas_sm said:


> Not everyone is required to fill Form 1221 right ?
> 
> I don't think the checklist document which I received via email has even a mention of it.
> 
> Regards,
> Suhas
> 
> cheers,
> Suhas (2613, 65, DOE-23rd Aug, ITA-14th SEP)


Yes that and form 80

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## suhas_sm

gonnabeexpat said:


> Yes that and form 80
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Form 80 is mandatory for everyone I guess.

cheers,
Suhas (2613, 65, DOE-23rd Aug, ITA-14th SEP, Logded-9th Nov, CO contact-1st Dec, Uploaded Docs-27th Dec, Status-Assesment in progress)


----------



## gonnabeexpat

suhas_sm said:


> Form 80 is mandatory for everyone I guess.
> 
> cheers,
> Suhas (2613, 65, DOE-23rd Aug, ITA-14th SEP, Logded-9th Nov, CO contact-1st Dec, Uploaded Docs-27th Dec, Status-Assesment in progress)


Which office is processing your application

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## suhas_sm

gonnabeexpat said:


> Which office is processing your application
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Brisbane

cheers,
Suhas (2613, 65, DOE-23rd Aug, ITA-14th SEP, Logded-9th Nov, CO contact-1st Dec, Uploaded Docs-27th Dec, Status-Assesment in progress)


----------



## gonnabeexpat

suhas_sm said:


> Brisbane
> 
> cheers,
> Suhas (2613, 65, DOE-23rd Aug, ITA-14th SEP, Logded-9th Nov, CO contact-1st Dec, Uploaded Docs-27th Dec, Status-Assesment in progress)


All the best bro hope you get grant soon

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## harryking

Good Morning All,

So looking at the Grant approval timelines, I think the ANZSCO code - 263111 has the least priority. Majority of the people waiting for 6 months or more are from this category. I only hope that DIBP process applications with this code also at the same pace as others!


----------



## misecmisc

aditya.awl said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I received visa grant from Adelaide office for me and my wife... 😆😆
> Thanks for all your help and expert advice.
> 
> Wish all of you very best for quick processing!!!
> 
> -Aditya


Congrats.


----------



## misecmisc

marlontheekshana said:


> hey guys I was granted PR on 12th Jan. I want to thank everyone who helped me answer my questions and gave me confidence not to go through a lawyer.
> 
> sub class 189 (Electronics engineer - 233311)
> 
> PTE - 14/10/2016
> 
> EOI submitted - 29/11/2016
> 
> Invited - 12/12/2016
> 
> Application lodged - 15/12/2016
> 
> Medical - 21/12/2016
> 
> Visa Granted - 12/01/2017


Congrats.


----------



## tk123

Guys, I am now planning to renew passport (after grant). Will the process of updating DIBP will be the same? Through immiAccount? and how low does it take before VEvO is updated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

julianjai said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have lodged my application on the 25th of december 2016, uploaded most documents except for medicals and PCC. I would like to know if anyone who have applied around that same date have already been contacted by CO to ask for additional documents or already obtained the grant? also, when i log into my immi account all it says is RECEIVED, would it change at any time during the processing time or it would stay like that?
> 
> Cheers!


Check the attached to understand the processing steps


----------



## sharifffarid

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in process of lodging visa in subclass 189 and never been to Australia, please could you help providing following information.
> 
> 1. In For 1221, point 18-22 do I need to fill in following? Asking as I don't know these answers at the moment.
> 18. if outside Australia, give details of intended arrival
> 19. Intended date of departure
> 20. Give details of any intended stioovers on your way to Australia
> 21. Give details of any proposed onward locations after you departure from Australia?
> 22. Are you fully funding your trip?
> 
> 2. In point 31, Current address of your contact?
> Should I provide my current address of communication or it is applicable only if I in Australia?
> 
> 3. Point 40, Do you want to work in Australia?
> Should I select yes or no or leave it blank for subclass 189?
> 
> 4. point 42, Do you want to work in Australia?
> Hope this is for student visa and I can leave it blank.
> 
> 
> Please help responding above. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh


This is how i filled it:

18. provide any tentative date may be 4-5 months down the line
19. I left it blank
20. NONE
21. NONE
22. YES

31. If you checked NO is question 30 then it is not applicable.
40. YES (no need to fill details)
42. Not applicable to you as it comes under PART M.

Hope it helps.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

harryking said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> So looking at the Grant approval timelines, I think the ANZSCO code - 263111 has the least priority. Majority of the people waiting for 6 months or more are from this category. I only hope that DIBP process applications with this code also at the same pace as others!


See Immitracker, someone with this code got grant in 14 days of application


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

tk123 said:


> Guys, I am now planning to renew passport (after grant). Will the process of updating DIBP will be the same? Through immiAccount? and how low does it take before VEvO is updated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.border.gov.au/FAQs/Pages/how-can-i-update-my-address-or-passport-details.aspx


----------



## scorpionking

harryking said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> So looking at the Grant approval timelines, I think the ANZSCO code - 263111 has the least priority. Majority of the people waiting for 6 months or more are from this category. I only hope that DIBP process applications with this code also at the same pace as others!


No such partiality. If all the necessary documents are uploaded, expect grant quickly. If not, your application will be put in the back burner.


----------



## anvu

Hello friends , apologies i am asking my question on wrong thread.

I have got the invite and now i am proceeding with Visa application. Can i make payment using debit card issued in any country. Or is it only accepts credit card payment?

Please let me know


----------



## pushkar1985

Credit card is the best option according to me. However please refer this link. Hope it helps. 
http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Fees/how-to-pay-for-an-application



anvu said:


> Hello friends , apologies i am asking my question on wrong thread.
> 
> I have got the invite and now i am proceeding with Visa application. Can i make payment using debit card issued in any country. Or is it only accepts credit card payment?
> 
> Please let me know



233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## aditya.awl

tgurmani said:


> Congrats and wish u best of luck.
> Who was ur CO and from? Your timeline is same like mines with difference of few days. Appreciate if u share this detail. Thanks in advance.


CO Contact: Catherine/Adelaide (Position Number: 60000194)
Visa Grant: Ryan/Adelaide (Position Number: 60026179)


----------



## aditya.awl

anvu said:


> Hello friends , apologies i am asking my question on wrong thread.
> 
> I have got the invite and now i am proceeding with Visa application. Can i make payment using debit card issued in any country. Or is it only accepts credit card payment?
> 
> Please let me know


Credit card is the best option with only 0.98% extra, but use credit card with base currency as AUD else you will end up paying around 3% conversion rate (+0.98%) or you can check with your bank how much they charge for currency conversion.

-Aditya


----------



## sumitn

anvu said:


> Hello friends , apologies i am asking my question on wrong thread.
> 
> I have got the invite and now i am proceeding with Visa application. Can i make payment using debit card issued in any country. Or is it only accepts credit card payment?
> 
> Please let me know


Use travel card of any bank. ICICI Bank allows without any visa or air ticket 

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavna1

anvu said:


> Hello friends , apologies i am asking my question on wrong thread.
> 
> I have got the invite and now i am proceeding with Visa application. Can i make payment using debit card issued in any country. Or is it only accepts credit card payment?
> 
> Please let me know


I paid through debit card issued in Ireland, it was very quick payment and not much extra charge (can't remember the exact figure).


----------



## kanavsharma

anvu said:


> Hello friends , apologies i am asking my question on wrong thread.
> 
> I have got the invite and now i am proceeding with Visa application. Can i make payment using debit card issued in any country. Or is it only accepts credit card payment?
> 
> Please let me know


i paid using HDFC multicurrency forex card.


----------



## dakshch

harryking said:


> 13 months is too long a wait... I only pray that you get your grant soon. BTW, is your application in "assessment in progress" status?






gonnabeexpat said:


> Dsksch, raise a complaint through dibps site
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




I am thinking of doing it... will talk to my agent first.

Yes the status is assessment in progress since last 1 year


----------



## dakshch

harryking said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> 
> 
> So looking at the Grant approval timelines, I think the ANZSCO code - 263111 has the least priority. Majority of the people waiting for 6 months or more are from this category. I only hope that DIBP process applications with this code also at the same pace as others!




263111 
13 months
404 days


----------



## sultan_azam

marlontheekshana said:


> hey guys I was granted PR on 12th Jan. I want to thank everyone who helped me answer my questions and gave me confidence not to go through a lawyer.
> 
> sub class 189 (Electronics engineer - 233311)
> 
> PTE - 14/10/2016
> 
> EOI submitted - 29/11/2016
> 
> Invited - 12/12/2016
> 
> Application lodged - 15/12/2016
> 
> Medical - 21/12/2016
> 
> Visa Granted - 12/01/2017


congratulations


----------



## sultan_azam

aditya.awl said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I received visa grant from Adelaide office for me and my wife... 😆😆
> Thanks for all your help and expert advice.
> 
> Wish all of you very best for quick processing!!!
> 
> -Aditya


congrats Aditya... all the best


----------



## siddhant.dc

Hi Guys 

Can you please help with the below doubt

1) Details for my wife (primary applicant) and me(dependent) both are in the 189 visa application. Now do we still need to fill "Form 1229 Consent to grant an Australian visa to a child under the age of 18 years" ??

As per my understanding this form is required to be filled if any one of the parent is not accompanying the child and his/her details are not in the visa application form.

Can anyone please confirm ??


----------



## drasadqamar

siddhant.dc said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Can you please help with the below doubt
> 
> 1) Details for my wife (primary applicant) and me(dependent) both are in the 189 visa application. Now do we still need to fill "Form 1229 Consent to grant an Australian visa to a child under the age of 18 years" ??
> 
> As per my understanding this form is required to be filled if any one of the parent is not accompanying the child and his/her details are not in the visa application form.
> 
> Can anyone please confirm ??


Yes you are right. No need to fill 1229


----------



## anvu

kanavsharma said:


> i paid using HDFC multicurrency forex card.


Thank you everyone for valuable advice. I will be paying from UK debit card then first if that goes wrong then i will use other options.


----------



## Sourabh123

Hi,

For employment evidences what are the documents will be good to provide for visa lodging? I have more than 10 yaers experience, should I need to provide all the payslips till date?

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## Roni2

Hi guyz just a lil question reagarding uploading docs 
Do we have to scan and upload a passport size pic too with the docs?

IN siblings question form 80 is it necessary to mention Other citizenship too if one of your sibling is AUSTRALIAN CITIZEN plus have Other passport as well or just Australia will do ?
I will be obliged if someone can answer
Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

marlontheekshana said:


> hey guys I was granted PR on 12th Jan. I want to thank everyone who helped me answer my questions and gave me confidence not to go through a lawyer.
> 
> sub class 189 (Electronics engineer - 233311)
> 
> PTE - 14/10/2016
> 
> EOI submitted - 29/11/2016
> 
> Invited - 12/12/2016
> 
> Application lodged - 15/12/2016
> 
> Medical - 21/12/2016
> 
> Visa Granted - 12/01/2017




Congrats!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

Roni2 said:


> Hi guyz just a lil question reagarding uploading docs
> Do we have to scan and upload a passport size pic too with the docs?
> 
> IN siblings question form 80 is it necessary to mention Other citizenship too if one of your sibling is AUSTRALIAN CITIZEN plus have Other passport as well or just Australia will do ?
> I will be obliged if someone can answer
> Thanks




australian citizen should be enough 

i did not upload pictures and got grant. many people do upload. for me it was not requested by the CO. 

So far I have heard (indirectly) of only one case where a photo was requested by the CO. I personally think that as their visa system relies on your passport and they dont issue a physical visa, therefore they dont need pictures.

good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> For employment evidences what are the documents will be good to provide for visa lodging? I have more than 10 yaers experience, should I need to provide all the payslips till date?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sourabh




This is what I uploaded.

- Hiring Letter
- Permanency/Confirmation Letter
- Company contract 
- Payslips (3/4 per year) along with bank statements where available
- Reference Letter (format is very important here and should also incl contact details of the issuing person)
- Tax Returns (for the years available)
- CV

I had annual performance review, transder letters and contract review letters, but I kept them as backup and didnot upload 

good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

TK 

Morning. What is company contract ?


----------



## harryking

gonnabeexpat said:


> Which office is processing your application
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Hi Gonnabeexpat,

Did u get a chance to call DIBP? I'm planning to call them tomorrow for a status check as it's been 6 months now in my case too. BTW, what is your ANZSCO code?

Cheers,


----------



## gonnabeexpat

harryking said:


> Hi Gonnabeexpat,
> 
> Did u get a chance to call DIBP? I'm planning to call them tomorrow for a status check as it's been 6 months now in my case too. BTW, what is your ANZSCO code?
> 
> Cheers,


Hi harry,

I called them thrice three weeks ago, but alas, the person on the other end could not hear me. After that I haven't called them . My anzsco is 261313.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## harinderjitf5

can youplease share their number ?


gonnabeexpat said:


> Hi harry,
> 
> I called them thrice three weeks ago, but alas, the person on the other end could not hear me. After that I haven't called them . My anzsco is 261313.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

harinderjitf5 said:


> can youplease share their number ?


+61131881

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> TK
> 
> Morning. What is company contract ?




When I was confirmed in my company, I had to sign a contract saying what terms and conditions I have to abide by, also signed by company Hr Director and witnessed by 2 other employees. I don't think it applies to everyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

tk123 said:


> australian citizen should be enough
> 
> i did not upload pictures and got grant. many people do upload. for me it was not requested by the CO.
> 
> So far I have heard (indirectly) of only one case where a photo was requested by the CO. I personally think that as their visa system relies on your passport and they dont issue a physical visa, therefore they dont need pictures.
> 
> good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You have to be honest, mention all citizenships. 

Otherwise it would only ask: are you siblings Aus citizens? 

Withholding information is naturally illegal, dont provide such advise. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

andreyx108b said:


> You have to be honest, mention all citizenships.
> 
> Otherwise it would only ask: are you siblings Aus citizens?
> 
> Withholding information is naturally illegal, dont provide such advise.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



this is my personal opinion, based on what I know, and what I would have done in a similar situation. 

everyone should understand that this is a public forum where people share their views and not take it as a legal advice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

tk123 said:


> this is my personal opinion, based on what I know, and what I would have done in a similar situation.
> 
> everyone should understand that this is a public forum where people share their views and not take it as a legal advice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I agree. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kaju

tk123 said:


> australian citizen should be enough


No this is definitely NOT enough.

The form specifically asks for ALL Citizenships held by all family members.

Remember this is a form used for security checking, and you will find they ask for this information EVERY TIME for the partner, and all children, and all siblings and any other family members.

If anyone in the family has ANY other citizenships, they ALL must be stated - you can't just decide not tell them them part of what they asked.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Thanks TK


----------



## andreyx108b

kaju said:


> No this is definitely NOT enough.
> 
> The form specifically asks for ALL Citizenships held by all family members.
> 
> Remember this is a form used for security checking, and you will find they ask for this information EVERY TIME for the partner, and all children, and all siblings and any other family members.
> 
> If anyone in the family has ANY other citizenships, they ALL must be stated - you can't just decide not tell them them part of what they asked.




Exactly. Thank you Kaju. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sourabh123

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> In process of lodging visa application.
> 
> 1. For employment evidences what are the documents will be good to provide for visa lodging? I have more than 10 yaers experience, should I need to provide all the payslips till date?
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh


2. Also, someone sugegsted to attach bank statements which shows salary credit to bank account but the initial account I used now closed so cannot provide all bank statment. 
Do you think providing bank statment mandatory? Is it worth providing whatever bank statement available?

Please someone help on above quesries?

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## ahmedali85

Hi,

How is an employment verification carried out? I have provided experience letter with my employer's official email id, tel no and fax no. Moreover, also provided all the payslips and bank account statement highlighting salary transactions and tax deductions from my employer side.

Regards,

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ahmedali85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How is an employment verification carried out? I have provided experience letter with my employer's official email id, tel no and fax no. Moreover, also provided all the payslips and bank account statement highlighting salary transactions and tax deductions from my employer side.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


They may call the hr, visit your company in person, email them or they won't verify at all.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedali85

gonnabeexpat said:


> They may call the hr, visit your company in person, email them or they won't verify at all.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Ok, thanks. 
How was your employment verification done? 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

Sourabh123 said:


> 2. Also, someone sugegsted to attach bank statements which shows salary credit to bank account but the initial account I used now closed so cannot provide all bank statment.
> 
> Do you think providing bank statment mandatory? Is it worth providing whatever bank statement available?
> 
> 
> 
> Please someone help on above quesries?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sourabh




I was in a similar situation as I have worked abroad for 5 years and the home account did not provide such old statements. So I attached the bank statement for the recent 5 years and only salary slips without corresponding bank statements for the first 5 years. This worked in my case. 

PS:I had claimed points for full 10 years working with a single company in two different countries. 

Good luck 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

ahmedali85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How is an employment verification carried out? I have provided experience letter with my employer's official email id, tel no and fax no. Moreover, also provided all the payslips and bank account statement highlighting salary transactions and tax deductions from my employer side.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk




From what I have read on this forum, its mostly through a call, however in some cases, their representatives have visited in person to the office. 

In my case, luckily there was no such verification. Best to let the person (who issued reference letter) know that he may expect a generic routine verification call from DIBP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedali85

Thanks for the prompt reply 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

tk123 said:


> From what I have read on this forum, its mostly through a call, however in some cases, their representatives have visited in person to the office.
> 
> In my case, luckily there was no such verification. Best to let the person (who issued reference letter) know that he may expect a generic routine verification call from DIBP.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I have a question. Do they call the person who signed the letter or else the company HR. In my case I worked with 5 companies out of which two were signed by my managers.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linwan

I have heard different types of verification being done. They can call, email or to the extend they will give a physical visit. They can contact either the person signing the letter or company admin. If you are lucky, like my case, no verification at all.


----------



## andreyx108b

Sourabh123 said:


> 2. Also, someone sugegsted to attach bank statements which shows salary credit to bank account but the initial account I used now closed so cannot provide all bank statment.
> 
> Do you think providing bank statment mandatory? Is it worth providing whatever bank statement available?
> 
> 
> 
> Please someone help on above quesries?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sourabh




Its not mandatory. 

Its an additional evidence.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pm10481

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> For employment evidences what are the documents will be good to provide for visa lodging? I have more than 10 yaers experience, should I need to provide all the payslips till date?
> 
> Regards,
> Sourabh


You can provide one or more of below mentioned evidence, it's not limited to below

1. Any salary slips you have for each employment , some samples are enough not all are required
2. Itr 5 documents
3. Any appraisal letter if you have
4. Letter of employment 
5. Joining Letter
6. Maybe even some certificate or awards
7. Bank statement
......


You may choose to add Max of what you have instead of all.

Regards,
Pm


----------



## sultan_azam

ahmedali85 said:


> Ok, thanks.
> How was your employment verification done?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


this may give some insight on employment verifications

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1056546-my-employment-interview-ahc.html


----------



## ahmedali85

sultan_azam said:


> this may give some insight on employment verifications
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1056546-my-employment-interview-ahc.html


Thanks for sharing your experience. I shall go through my job responsibilities that I have listed in my experience letter once more

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ahmedali85 said:


> Ok, thanks.
> How was your employment verification done?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


      my application gas been in recieved state since day 1. I don't know whether emp verification is over     

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedali85

gonnabeexpat said:


> my application gas been in recieved state since day 1. I don't know whether emp verification is over
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


And how long has it been like this?

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

ahmedali85 said:


> And how long has it been like this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk




107 days!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drasadqamar

Gear up guys for this week... hope we get grant by this week...


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tk123 said:


> 107 days!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If only the case officers were as emphathatical as you are.  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

All the best everyone, May the coming week gift us with the best


----------



## Salman2080

hopefully this week we will get grant


----------



## Sourabh123

tk123 said:


> This is what I uploaded.
> 
> - Hiring Letter
> - Permanency/Confirmation Letter
> - Company contract
> - Payslips (3/4 per year) along with bank statements where available
> - Reference Letter (format is very important here and should also incl contact details of the issuing person)
> - Tax Returns (for the years available)
> - CV
> 
> I had annual performance review, transder letters and contract review letters, but I kept them as backup and didnot upload
> 
> good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi,

Another question related to it.

I have got reference letter one year bck from Manager when did the ACS and it has all details including contact. But now manager's location got change although still in same organisation but phone number and address got changed. Do I need to mention anything about this while lodging the application?

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## Sourabh123

tk123 said:


> I was in a similar situation as I have worked abroad for 5 years and the home account did not provide such old statements. So I attached the bank statement for the recent 5 years and only salary slips without corresponding bank statements for the first 5 years. This worked in my case.
> 
> PS:I had claimed points for full 10 years working with a single company in two different countries.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks tk. this really helps


----------



## nikhil_k

Hi Guys i am in a fix which i wanted to avoid..
I am working in Sydney on 457 visa and have already applied for PR ( 3 months about to complete)...Bridging Visa issued.
My 457 visa will be over on 3rd April 2017 and my company HR is asking me to let them know if i am coming back or i need to get my 457 visa extended.
Now i have below 2 options 
1. i tell them that i have applied for PR and my bridging visa will be valid after 457 expires so i dont need this extension.
2. I dont tell them anything about PR process and let them extend my 457.

Risk with 2nd option is that (if i am unlucky) my PR can get overridden by 457 visa. Need some suggestions and a 3rd party view what should i be doing.


_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Grant:XXX


----------



## dakshch

I just called DIBP and the lady on the phone said that we are awaiting results for some verifications and these results may take some time because of high volume of aaplicants from countries like india... she said she was surprised it has taken over 12 months and i should email the proceesing region and mention my concerns in the mail.

Its been 406 days... soon going to be 14 months... my agent is dead against emailing the processing team... what should i do ??


----------



## farjaf

dakshch said:


> I just called DIBP and the lady on the phone said that we are awaiting results for some verifications and these results may take some time because of high volume of aaplicants from countries like india... she said she was surprised it has taken over 12 months and i should email the proceesing region and mention my concerns in the mail.
> 
> Its been 406 days... soon going to be 14 months... my agent is dead against emailing the processing team... what should i do ??


They usually say the same thing ... raise a complaint in DIBP


----------



## tk123

nikhil_k said:


> Hi Guys i am in a fix which i wanted to avoid..
> I am working in Sydney on 457 visa and have already applied for PR ( 3 months about to complete)...Bridging Visa issued.
> My 457 visa will be over on 3rd April 2017 and my company HR is asking me to let them know if i am coming back or i need to get my 457 visa extended.
> Now i have below 2 options
> 1. i tell them that i have applied for PR and my bridging visa will be valid after 457 expires so i dont need this extension.
> 2. I dont tell them anything about PR process and let them extend my 457.
> 
> Risk with 2nd option is that (if i am unlucky) my PR can get overridden by 457 visa. Need some suggestions and a 3rd party view what should i be doing.
> 
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Grant:XXX




I can completely understand your situation and feel for it, as my company wanted to apply for 457 visa, however like a Bollywood movie I got my grant a day before 457 application was to be submitted. I had even purchased health insurance for 457 

This is a decision that only you can make. There is a risk of 457 over-riding 189 and unfortunately no one can control it. What I did, I explained the entire situation to my company's visa team and told them that 189 timing cannot be predicted and in case I get 189, I need them to withdraw my application immediately. Luckily for me, they understood and consequently gave me the contact of the specific person who managed immiAccount for them so that there is quick communication for withdrawl. 

Good luck and I hope you get 189 soon and you can skip all the sleepless nights dreaming about 457 eating up 189 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

Sourabh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Another question related to it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have got reference letter one year bck from Manager when did the ACS and it has all details including contact. But now manager's location got change although still in same organisation but phone number and address got changed. Do I need to mention anything about this while lodging the application?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sourabh




My suggestion, your reference letter should be recently issued for current job -- any have updated contact info for all jobs. Consider this the most important document in your application, especially if you are claiming points for work experience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharief

1) Do I need to be currently employed to apply for 189 PR ?, I heard it's good to be currently employed but not mandatory, please share your experiences/ views on what might be the consequences.

I have 5.2 years on IT. Experience but currently not working for an year


----------



## hustaa

Lodge complaints to DIBP and IGIS.


dakshch said:


> I just called DIBP and the lady on the phone said that we are awaiting results for some verifications and these results may take some time because of high volume of aaplicants from countries like india... she said she was surprised it has taken over 12 months and i should email the proceesing region and mention my concerns in the mail.
> 
> Its been 406 days... soon going to be 14 months... my agent is dead against emailing the processing team... what should i do ??


----------



## farjaf

hustaa said:


> Lodge complaints to DIBP and IGIS.


Have u lodged a complaint and what was their response? Im planning to do so.


----------



## hustaa

The one from DIBP is the same response from GSM...
No repsonse from IGIS till now.


farjaf said:


> Have u lodged a complaint and what was their response? Im planning to do so.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Another day another disappointment 😢

Day 108

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

gonnabeexpat said:


> Another day another disappointment 😢
> 
> Day 108
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hey its just noon here and we do see grants being sent even just before EOD.

I'm currently at 122 days and 90 days after submission of documents!


----------



## kelynrowe2014

I crossed 122 days period some 100 days ago


----------



## CaJn

kelynrowe2014 said:


> I crossed 122 days period some 100 days ago


Good luck mate!

People like you are a source of inspiration to emphasis the patience needed for processing of Visa189 .


----------



## kelynrowe2014

Thanks mate and my source of the inspiration are the people who are waiting for over 365. 
I called DIBP, on hold right now. Will update the thread with their response.


----------



## kelynrowe2014

I called dibp they said case officer is looking into the file. Last they checked was on 6th jan and now they will look into the file on 6th feb again.

As per the operator "Case officers are still checking your documents".


----------



## rarun_mech

Hi all, Friday I called DIBP.after 45 mins wait a lady picked.she asked me to wait for one or two months. She also said that more details cannot give right now.

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedali85

Going in for the medical today guys. A bit nervous. 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

ahmedali85 said:


> Going in for the medical today guys. A bit nervous.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


All the best to you. May you be healthy and strong. Let us know your medical test experience please. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

One question regarding medical test: using my health declaration, is it possible to get HAP id for me and my kid currently and arrange our medical test, and then may be 2 weeks later again using my health declaration add my wife and get her medical test arranged, since I have applied for my wife's passport and it would take another 2 weeks to come, so was thinking of getting my and my kid's medical test arranged.

So in short the question is - when using my health declaration, do we need to give all dependents information in one time along with main applicant's information - or - we can add the dependents later on also using my health declaration? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

No grants today ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigm0n

rarun_mech said:


> Hi all, Friday I called DIBP.after 45 mins wait a lady picked.she asked me to wait for one or two months. She also said that more details cannot give right now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


It's just another way to hide DIBP mess up. Feels like there bite had gone way up than what they can chew. And now they can't cough as well since applicants started calling. 

To me there is no reason to wait since once there own standards collapsed. 

Simple.

FYI - I crossed 120 days now and am gonna place weekly follow up call.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

ahmedali85 said:


> Going in for the medical today guys. A bit nervous.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk




Wish you all the best. Me too going for medicals today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

rarun_mech said:


> Hi all, Friday I called DIBP.after 45 mins wait a lady picked.she asked me to wait for one or two months. She also said that more details cannot give right now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk





bigm0n said:


> FYI - I crossed 120 days now and am gonna place weekly follow up call.


Can you please mention your timelines and if there was any contact from CO?


----------



## misecmisc

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Wish you all the best. Me too going for medicals today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the best to you. May you be healthy and strong. Let us know your medical test experience. Thanks.


----------



## dreamsanj

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One question regarding medical test: using my health declaration, is it possible to get HAP id for me and my kid currently and arrange our medical test, and then may be 2 weeks later again using my health declaration add my wife and get her medical test arranged, since I have applied for my wife's passport and it would take another 2 weeks to come, so was thinking of getting my and my kid's medical test arranged.
> 
> So in short the question is - when using my health declaration, do we need to give all dependents information in one time along with main applicant's information - or - we can add the dependents later on also using my health declaration? Please suggest. Thanks.


You can generate hap id and go any time.. I suggest wait for co to ask for medical.. Reason.. For some bad luck your allocation of co is late.. You don't want to get grant and press panic button on moving immidieatly.. I have done it in last May.. If I get grant in March.. I will have only 2months to risk.. Besides you have one confidence that your case is picked up.. Mine waiting in received category for last 7months 

Sent from my A33f using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Today I created my immiaccount and the movie begins. Don't know if it is going to be a tragic, thriller or never ending boring story. Whatever it may be, everything is ok with me, as few weeks back after my first PTE test, I had already accepted that I will not get Aus PR visa, but only due to the motivation and support of friends on this forum, I gave my second test and got 65+ and then carrying on with the Aus PR process with all of your support. Since few weeks back I already accepted that I will not get Aus PR visa, so if finally I will not get Aus PR visa, then also it is ok with me. If I get Aus PR visa, then it will be only because of you all.

May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## tk123

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> One question regarding medical test: using my health declaration, is it possible to get HAP id for me and my kid currently and arrange our medical test, and then may be 2 weeks later again using my health declaration add my wife and get her medical test arranged, since I have applied for my wife's passport and it would take another 2 weeks to come, so was thinking of getting my and my kid's medical test arranged.
> 
> 
> 
> So in short the question is - when using my health declaration, do we need to give all dependents information in one time along with main applicant's information - or - we can add the dependents later on also using my health declaration? Please suggest. Thanks.




as far as I remember, this can be done as each applicant's medical declaration is generated individually. I would expedite the medixal for your kid as the TB test typically take longer. You can plan your own medical along with your wife. 

good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

111 Days... What are they upto. Application still in received status.


----------



## ahmedali85

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Wish you all the best. Me too going for medicals today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the best to you too 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> 111 Days... What are they upto. Application still in received status.


Day 108    

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

gonnabeexpat said:


> Day 108
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


My brother will call them in half an hour will let you know the details.


----------



## farjaf

Day 167 and still assessment in ******* progress ....


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Day 304 and application received is the status.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

dakshch said:


> I just called DIBP and the lady on the phone said that we are awaiting results for some verifications and these results may take some time because of high volume of aaplicants from countries like india... she said she was surprised it has taken over 12 months and i should email the proceesing region and mention my concerns in the mail.
> 
> Its been 406 days... soon going to be 14 months... my agent is dead against emailing the processing team... what should i do ??



Hi daksch,
This is what I got from the IGIS website.

1.The Inspector-General of Intelligence and Security has no jurisdiction over DIBP, however, DIBP sometimes refers visa applications to the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation (ASIO) for security assessment. IGIS has jurisdiction only with regard to actions taken by ASIO, and not for other checks that DIBP may request.

2.In general, we will not inquire into individual complaints about lack of timeliness in any case where an application for a permanent visa is less than 12 months old.

You can lodge a complaint as you have crossed 12 months from date of lodgement, but your case should have been referred to ASIO by your processing team then,

3.On receiving your complaint, the IGIS will acknowledge receipt of your complaint in a prompt manner. IGIS will assess your complaint and may then make an administrative enquiry of ASIO about your case.

The IGIS will provide you with a response once we have completed our inquiries,. Due to national security requirements, we can only provide limited information concerning the progress of your visa or citizenship application.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> My brother will call them in half an hour will let you know the details.


All the best hope you get a good response 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Day 304 and application received is the status.


Thats too may days bro.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> Thats too may days bro.


What happened dude any updates ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saraaa

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Day 304 and application received is the status.


That's quite a long wait, with no CO contact. Wish u lots of luck.


----------



## Saraaa

Manan008 said:


> 111 Days... What are they upto. Application still in received status.


Whatever they are up to, it doesn't looks good   what did they say to your bro?

116 days & counting!!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Saraaa said:


> Whatever they are up to, it doesn't looks good   what did they say to your bro?
> 
> 116 days & counting!!


Dude you are scaring me          

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

Saraaa said:


> Whatever they are up to, it doesn't looks good   what did they say to your bro?
> 
> 116 days & counting!!


They are not picking up the call sara. I think he might have to call them tomrrow morning. Will let you guys know. 
In the last call they said your 90 days start from the day you submitted your last document.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> They are not picking up the call sara. I think he might have to call them tomrrow morning. Will let you guys know.
> In the last call they said your 90 days start from the day you submitted your last document.


Seriously !!!!  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumit003

Have been a silent reader here..

Thought of sharing my timelines as well: 145 days and counting 

Age - 30 points
IELTS April 2016 - 10 points (Not used)
IEA Assessment Fast Track - 29-Jun-16 (233512)
IEA Assessment Result - Positive 15th July 2016 - 15 Points
EOI 190 Submission for NSW SS - 19-Jul-16
PTE August 2016 - L 90|S 85|R 84|W 90 - 20 points
EOI 189 Submission - 8-Aug-16
189 Invite to Apply - 17-Aug-16
Application lodged for Visa - 24-Aug-16
PCC - 2-Sep16 & 26-Sep-16 (Spouse)
Medicals - 3-Sep-16
CO Assigned - GSM Brisbane 12-Sep-16
Documents submitted - 6-Oct-16
Awaiting Grant


----------



## Manan008

gonnabeexpat said:


> Seriously !!!!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes brother. I am kinda pissed too. my company has stopped my promotion and increments because they know i will leave.. 
Funny thing is there is no sign of visa grant so far.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> Yes brother. I am kinda pissed too. my company has stopped my promotion and increments because they know i will leave..
> Funny thing is there is no sign of visa grant so far.


when did you submit your last document dude ,?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amritbains206

sumit003 said:


> Have been a silent reader here..
> 
> 
> 
> Thought of sharing my timelines as well: 145 days and counting
> 
> 
> 
> Age - 30 points
> 
> IELTS April 2016 - 10 points (Not used)
> 
> IEA Assessment Fast Track - 29-Jun-16 (233512)
> 
> IEA Assessment Result - Positive 15th July 2016 - 15 Points
> 
> EOI 190 Submission for NSW SS - 19-Jul-16
> 
> PTE August 2016 - L 90|S 85|R 84|W 90 - 20 points
> 
> EOI 189 Submission - 8-Aug-16
> 
> 189 Invite to Apply - 17-Aug-16
> 
> Application lodged for Visa - 24-Aug-16
> 
> PCC - 2-Sep16 & 26-Sep-16 (Spouse)
> 
> Medicals - 3-Sep-16
> 
> CO Assigned - GSM Brisbane 12-Sep-16
> 
> Documents submitted - 6-Oct-16
> 
> Awaiting Grant




What did the co ask for?


----------



## Manan008

gonnabeexpat said:


> when did you submit your last document dude ,?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


21st october. they asked me to submit form 1221 again. What about you ?


----------



## Raghupal1234

122 days. ANZSCO 231213. I called DIBP today. Service standard is 3 months excluding weekends and holidays is the reply. So 3 months completing by end of the month as per the DIBP. 
Was advised to send email asking for status update.


----------



## sumit003

Amritbains206 said:


> What did the co ask for?


CO asked for Form 80 for me and spouse, PCC for Spouse and PTE Receipt to be sent to DIBP


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> 21st october. they asked me to submit form 1221 again. What about you ?


I submitted my last piece off document on 4th november. No dude they haven't asked me to submit anything              

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahsan771991

Can anyone please tell me the way to import my application from the agent 
Does the agent have to approve the process?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedali85

misecmisc said:


> All the best to you. May you be healthy and strong. Let us know your medical test experience please. Thanks.


Just got back from the medical. It all went fine. Except in my case a lady doctor carried out the physical examination. During the process she asked general health questions like any previous medical history, any seizures, surgery in the past, asthma, bp issue etc etc. 
The whole procedure took around an hour and a half. 
Now i am in the waiting ship with you guys. 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedali85

bigm0n said:


> It's just another way to hide DIBP mess up. Feels like there bite had gone way up than what they can chew. And now they can't cough as well since applicants started calling.
> 
> To me there is no reason to wait since once there own standards collapsed.
> 
> Simple.
> 
> FYI - I crossed 120 days now and am gonna place weekly follow up call.


Keep us updated 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

ahsan771991 said:


> Can anyone please tell me the way to import my application from the agent
> Does the agent have to approve the process?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get Payment Reference or TRN number from your agent against your application.

After that, create immiaccount > login > import application > submit above details > select importing as applicant > done!

PS. Don't do anything from your account. Agent wont have any idea if you have done anything like importing. Dont do any activity from your account except monitoring.

By the way, who is your agent?

Best of luck!


----------



## ahmedali85

BulletAK said:


> Get Payment Reference or TRN number from your agent against your application.
> 
> After that, create immiaccount > login > import application > submit above details > select importing as applicant > done!
> 
> PS. Don't do anything from your account. Agent wont have any idea if you have done anything like importing. Dont do any activity from your account except monitoring.
> 
> By the way, who is your agent?
> 
> Best of luck!


So that means we can monitor the activity on our account too and if we do anything, agent will know? 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

ahmedali85 said:


> So that means we can monitor the activity on our account too and if we do anything, agent will know?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


Nups.. He wont until you do any activity i.e. upload something etc.


----------



## misecmisc

tk123 said:


> as far as I remember, this can be done as each applicant's medical declaration is generated individually. I would expedite the medixal for your kid as the TB test typically take longer. You can plan your own medical along with your wife.
> 
> good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I created my health application in my immiaccount with me as primary applicant and only one dependent as my kid. So from organize health assessment, got the HAP ID for me and my kid. The question is - since there is no edit option available for the health application, so 2 weeks later when I would need to add my spouse in my dependent, then would I need to create a new health assessment application in which i will be the primary applicant and add my wife as dependent - then go only to the option of organize health assessment for my wife to get her HAP ID generated - is this correct?

Will there be no issue that in my immiaccount in total there will be 2 health assessment applications, both will have me as primary applicant and one dependent - one will have my kid and other will have my wife as my dependent applicant?

Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## usankara

misecmisc said:


> I created my health application in my immiaccount with me as primary applicant and only one dependent as my kid. So from organize health assessment, got the HAP ID for me and my kid. The question is - since there is no edit option available for the health application, so 2 weeks later when I would need to add my spouse in my dependent, then would I need to create a new health assessment application in which i will be the primary applicant and add my wife as dependent - then go only to the option of organize health assessment for my wife to get her HAP ID generated - is this correct?
> 
> Will there be no issue that in my immiaccount in total there will be 2 health assessment applications, both will have me as primary applicant and one dependent - one will have my kid and other will have my wife as my dependent applicant?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks.


My Humble suggestion to you is , wait for your wife PP and do it together, as others advised there is no hurry for your EOI, based on the trend you may get invite around feb 2nd round or march 1st round , from then you will have 2 months time to submit application.


----------



## vkv

Hi all,
Today I received one confusing mail from CO saying that provide:
"Evidence of employment - Employment reference letter issued by your Employer -
please see below for requirements" 

I am confused because I have already attached all employment reference for my past experiences (including, offer Letter, relieving letter, payslips, tax forms, bank statement).
For my current employer I have provided (statutory, Payslips, Tax form, Bank Statement).
Kindly guide me what should I do/attach documents as out of 60 documents I have already utilized 52 places and I am unsure what excatly they are looking for. 


ACS done : 1 jun 2016 (exp 20, Education :15, Age:25,PTE:10)
PTE done: 7th Nov 2016
EOI: 5th Dec 2016
Invitation:21st Dec 2016
Visa Lodge: 22nd Dec 2016
All docs and Medical done: 30th Dec 2016
CO contacted: 16-Jan-2016


----------



## pbad2305

vkv said:


> Hi all,
> Today I received one confusing mail from CO saying that provide:
> "Evidence of employment - Employment reference letter issued by your Employer -
> please see below for requirements"
> 
> I am confused because I have already attached all employment reference for my past experiences (including, offer Letter, relieving letter, payslips, tax forms, bank statement).
> For my current employer I have provided (statutory, Payslips, Tax form, Bank Statement).
> Kindly guide me what should I do/attach documents as out of 60 documents I have already utilized 52 places and I am unsure what excatly they are looking for.
> 
> 
> ACS done : 1 jun 2016 (exp 20, Education :15, Age:25,PTE:10)
> PTE done: 7th Nov 2016
> EOI: 5th Dec 2016
> Invitation:21st Dec 2016
> Visa Lodge: 22nd Dec 2016
> All docs and Medical done: 30th Dec 2016
> CO contacted: 16-Jan-2016


In my opinion what DIBP is looking for is letter prepared on the letter head of your company from HR / Authorized Signatory like your supervisor perhaps stating your joining date, mentioning you are a full time employee, job title and your responsibilities.

Example: This is to certify that xxx joined our company on xxx date as a full time xxx (job title). He was an employee with xxx ( firm name) from x to y ( start date to end date) and was responsible for 
1) xxx
2) xxx

List of responsibilities. Please mention the signatory's email and contact no after signature.


----------



## usankara

vkv said:


> Hi all,
> Today I received one confusing mail from CO saying that provide:
> "Evidence of employment - Employment reference letter issued by your Employer -
> please see below for requirements"
> 
> I am confused because I have already attached all employment reference for my past experiences (including, offer Letter, relieving letter, payslips, tax forms, bank statement).
> For my current employer I have provided (statutory, Payslips, Tax form, Bank Statement).
> Kindly guide me what should I do/attach documents as out of 60 documents I have already utilized 52 places and I am unsure what excatly they are looking for.
> 
> 
> ACS done : 1 jun 2016 (exp 20, Education :15, Age:25,PTE:10)
> PTE done: 7th Nov 2016
> EOI: 5th Dec 2016
> Invitation:21st Dec 2016
> Visa Lodge: 22nd Dec 2016
> All docs and Medical done: 30th Dec 2016
> CO contacted: 16-Jan-2016


Did you upload letter from current employer which states you are employed with them since xx.yy.zzzz, position and salary details

if not get it from your HR and upload.


----------



## RKS20

From which GSM office u received mail? They might be asking everything on company letterhead. For current employer provide them with offer letter appointment letter and any other documents like one year completion certificate and along with some extra proofs like pf statement and bank statement. 

RKS


----------



## misecmisc

usankara said:


> My Humble suggestion to you is , wait for your wife PP and do it together, as others advised there is no hurry for your EOI, based on the trend you may get invite around feb 2nd round or march 1st round , from then you will have 2 months time to submit application.


Thanks for your reply. But the question is why should it be a concern, since the medical test is linked only through HAP ID, which is unique to each applicant and the visa application will have the corresponding HAP ID with the corresponding applicant.

Then why does it matter that how many health assessment applications are there in our immiaccount and why each application does not have the complete list of dependents? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## usankara

misecmisc said:


> Thanks for your reply. But the question is why should it be a concern, since the medical test is linked only through HAP ID, which is unique to each applicant and the visa application will have the corresponding HAP ID with the corresponding applicant.
> 
> Then why does it matter that how many health assessment applications are there in our immiaccount and why each application does not have the complete list of dependents? Please suggest. Thanks.


not sure on the risk involved, that's why suggested to wait.


----------



## drasadqamar

BulletAK said:


> Get Payment Reference or TRN number from your agent against your application.
> 
> After that, create immiaccount > login > import application > submit above details > select importing as applicant > done!
> 
> PS. Don't do anything from your account. Agent wont have any idea if you have done anything like importing. Dont do any activity from your account except monitoring.
> 
> By the way, who is your agent?
> 
> Best of luck!


Thank you for this information. It is new for me and its amazing that you yourself can view your status if your case through agent. But I am just wondering if this would not make any mess up with the primary immiaccount? 

Require expert opinion about this if any body knows??
Thanks and Regards


----------



## misecmisc

misecmisc said:


> Thanks for your reply. But the question is why should it be a concern, since the medical test is linked only through HAP ID, which is unique to each applicant and the visa application will have the corresponding HAP ID with the corresponding applicant.
> 
> Then why does it matter that how many health assessment applications are there in our immiaccount and why each application does not have the complete list of dependents? Please suggest. Thanks.


Hi All,
Any information on the above query please? Thanks.


----------



## justin787

Raghupal1234 said:


> 122 days. ANZSCO 231213. I called DIBP today. Service standard is 3 months excluding weekends and holidays is the reply. So 3 months completing by end of the month as per the DIBP.
> Was advised to send email asking for status update.


I think they're saying whatever to calm people down. But if that's the case, then I'm at:
Day 88 (Business days)
or Day 132 (Calendar days)


----------



## hari_it_ram

drasadqamar said:


> Thank you for this information. It is new for me and its amazing that you yourself can view your status if your case through agent. But I am just wondering if this would not make any mess up with the primary immiaccount?
> 
> 
> 
> Require expert opinion about this if any body knows??
> 
> Thanks and Regards




What BulletAK told is accurate and I am not sure what else you need from experts? Can you define the term "expert" please? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## vkv

RKS20 said:


> From which GSM office u received mail? They might be asking everything on company letterhead. For current employer provide them with offer letter appointment letter and any other documents like one year completion certificate and along with some extra proofs like pf statement and bank statement.
> 
> RKS


Thanks for your reply.
I got the email from GSM-Adelaide. 
GSM mail is very generic and I am confused whether they have issue with Current employment reference or the past one's, though I uploaded all docs. Only thing I forgot to attach Current employer offer letter and attached only statutory with payslips and tax forms as can not get the company letter head reference for current company.


----------



## vkv

usankara said:


> Did you upload letter from current employer which states you are employed with them since xx.yy.zzzz, position and salary details
> 
> if not get it from your HR and upload.


Thanks for your reply.
But GSM request is very generic and I am confused whether they have issue with my current employment reference or the past one's, though I uploaded all docs. Only thing I forgot to attach Current employer offer letter but attached only statutory with payslips and tax forms as can not get the company letter head reference for current company.


----------



## RKS20

vkv said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> I got the email from GSM-Adelaide.
> GSM mail is very generic and I am confused whether they have issue with Current employment reference or the past one's, though I uploaded all docs. Only thing I forgot to attach Current employer offer letter and attached only statutory with payslips and tax forms as can not get the company letter head reference for current company.


It seems they are referring ur offer letter as all other things are in line. U can upload that and also mail them if they need more info. 

RKS


----------



## drasadqamar

hari_it_ram said:


> drasadqamar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for this information. It is new for me and its amazing that you yourself can view your status if your case through agent. But I am just wondering if this would not make any mess up with the primary immiaccount?
> 
> 
> 
> Require expert opinion about this if any body knows??
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What BulletAK told is accurate and I am not sure what else you need from experts? Can you define the term "expert" please?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.
Click to expand...

Thank you bro for endorsement. Expert mean people who have experienced this before. Thanks again


----------



## tgurmani

Manan008 said:


> 21st october. they asked me to submit form 1221 again. What about you ?




Again? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rock_aussie

Guys one of my friend shared a link for 04th Jan 2017 Invitation Rounds results -> https://www.y-axis.com/australia-immigration-updates

We can see that for 2613 Software and Applications Programmers - 3623 already invited of total 5662 applications.

So does that mean we the rest (~2000) have bright prospects of being invited on the coming 18th Jan 2017 draw??????

Keeping my fingers crossed, anyone has any idea regarding was the 01st Jan draw for 189 or 190 Visa???


----------



## mvnpk

hari_it_ram said:


> What BulletAK told is accurate and I am not sure what else you need from experts? Can you define the term "expert" please?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


I think his question was that, "by importing the original application from a newly created immiaccount, would there be any mess or impact on the actual primary immiaccount/app?"


----------



## drasadqamar

mvnpk said:


> hari_it_ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> What BulletAK told is accurate and I am not sure what else you need from experts? Can you define the term "expert" please?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.
> 
> 
> 
> I think his question was that, "by importing the original application from a newly created immiaccount, would there be any mess or impact on the actual primary immiaccount/app?"[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes you got my point.
Click to expand...


----------



## Imxohail

sumit003 said:


> Have been a silent reader here..
> 
> Thought of sharing my timelines as well: 145 days and counting
> 
> Age - 30 points
> IELTS April 2016 - 10 points (Not used)
> IEA Assessment Fast Track - 29-Jun-16 (233512)
> IEA Assessment Result - Positive 15th July 2016 - 15 Points
> EOI 190 Submission for NSW SS - 19-Jul-16
> PTE August 2016 - L 90|S 85|R 84|W 90 - 20 points
> EOI 189 Submission - 8-Aug-16
> 189 Invite to Apply - 17-Aug-16
> Application lodged for Visa - 24-Aug-16
> PCC - 2-Sep16 & 26-Sep-16 (Spouse)
> Medicals - 3-Sep-16
> CO Assigned - GSM Brisbane 12-Sep-16
> Documents submitted - 6-Oct-16
> Awaiting Grant


Our Visa Lodged and Documents submitted are identical.


----------



## Sydneyboy

Hi Guys,

can anyone tell me what is "GSM SkillSelect allocation information"?? currently it showing Priority Group 4 date 14th December. What does it mean?

Can someone explain this in easy and plan language  I really dont understand what is written on the dibp website.


----------



## Sydneyboy

drasadqamar said:


> Thank you for this information. It is new for me and its amazing that you yourself can view your status if your case through agent. But I am just wondering if this would not make any mess up with the primary immiaccount?
> 
> Require expert opinion about this if any body knows??
> Thanks and Regards


Hi Qamar,

I have done this and there is no harm in doing it. Your agent wont even know about it unless you make any changes. I can view my application status my self i dont need to bother my agent asking for updates.

It will make your life easy, you can also see what are the documents your agent has attached. I am doing same and my agent doesn't know. :yo::yo::yo:


----------



## pushkar1985

Sydneyboy said:


> Hi Qamar,
> 
> I have done this and there is no harm in doing it. Your agent wont even know about it unless you make any changes. I can view my application status my self i dont need to bother my agent asking for updates.
> 
> It will make your life easy, you can also see what are the documents your agent has attached. I am doing same and my agent doesn't know. :yo::yo::yo:


Hi Sydney boy,

Thx for the information brother. Can you guide us how to do that. What details we need in order to check status. 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## Sydneyboy

Hi Pushkar

First of all create an immi account using the signup proceedure similar as you do for email account.

Then login into you account, on the left side you will see application tab, click on that it will open more options. From there select "import application"

It will redirect you to another page now you must have to have your TRN number.

Enter required information ( passport number, date of birth, last name and TRN number) then click import.

Thats it.



pushkar1985 said:


> Sydneyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Qamar,
> 
> I have done this and there is no harm in doing it. Your agent wont even know about it unless you make any changes. I can view my application status my self i dont need to bother my agent asking for updates.
> 
> It will make your life easy, you can also see what are the documents your agent has attached. I am doing same and my agent doesn't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sydney boy,
> 
> Thx for the information brother. Can you guide us how to do that. What details we need in order to check status.
> 
> 233512: Mechanical engineer
> 65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec
Click to expand...


----------



## Sydneyboy

Follow the picture after you create account on immiaccount



pushkar1985 said:


> Sydneyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Qamar,
> 
> I have done this and there is no harm in doing it. Your agent wont even know about it unless you make any changes. I can view my application status my self i dont need to bother my agent asking for updates.
> 
> It will make your life easy, you can also see what are the documents your agent has attached. I am doing same and my agent doesn't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sydney boy,
> 
> Thx for the information brother. Can you guide us how to do that. What details we need in order to check status.
> 
> 233512: Mechanical engineer
> 65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec
Click to expand...


----------



## vatsyayan

Hi All,

Out of words and dunno how to react. Just got the Grant Mail. 
Thanks for all the guidance.
Visa lodged on 22nd Dec with all docs.
17Jan- Direct Grant


----------



## CaJn

vatsyayan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Out of words and dunno how to react. Just got the Grant Mail.
> Thanks for all the guidance.
> Visa lodged on 22nd Dec with all docs.
> 17Jan- Direct Grant


Awesome, CONGRATULATIONS!

You grant was just swift. Wishing you best in your future endeavors


----------



## pushkar1985

Sydneyboy said:


> Follow the picture after you create account on immiaccount


Thanks a lot brother 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## pushkar1985

vatsyayan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Out of words and dunno how to react. Just got the Grant Mail.
> Thanks for all the guidance.
> Visa lodged on 22nd Dec with all docs.
> 17Jan- Direct Grant


Congrats bud. 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## kudians

@ vatsyayan Congrats buddy!!

You submitted PCC / Medical all at once?


----------



## vatsyayan

Yes...all were submitted at once!!


----------



## kudians

A question about the key milestones after the grant.

My understanding is the first landing is to be done with in one year from the date of grant.. However may I know if the 5 year period for reentry is kicked off from the grant or the first landing ?


----------



## aks227

*Difference in address*

Hi, 

Can somebody please tell me if it will be an issue if the address in the skill assessment result is different from the address given in the visa application?

I have applied for 189 and I have to upload my documents. While doing that I noticed that the skills assessment result letter has the address of the house that I lived earlier at. But I lodged my visa application in the current address. Will that be a problem?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pushkar1985

aks227 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can somebody please tell me if it will be an issue if the address in the skill assessment result is different from the address given in the visa application?
> 
> I have applied for 189 and I have to upload my documents. While doing that I noticed that the skills assessment result letter has the address of the house that I lived earlier at. But I lodged my visa application in the current address. Will that be a problem?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi. It should not be a problem at all. Make sure your passport must have the address you mention in your application. 
Experts can confirm please. 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## scorpionking

vatsyayan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Out of words and dunno how to react. Just got the Grant Mail.
> Thanks for all the guidance.
> Visa lodged on 22nd Dec with all docs.
> 17Jan- Direct Grant


Congrats and all the very best


----------



## prabhurang

*EOI submitted in Feb 16 with 60 points for 2613*

Hi All,

Any one got invite for 2613 with 60 points ?? I have submitted my EOI with 60 points + State in Feb 1016. I haven't got any update. Do you guys have any updates???


----------



## tk123

kudians said:


> A question about the key milestones after the grant.
> 
> My understanding is the first landing is to be done with in one year from the date of grant.. However may I know if the 5 year period for reentry is kicked off from the grant or the first landing ?




First landing date is typically 1-year from the date of your medical (or PCC, whichever is earlier) If there is an issue identified in your medical, then it maybe even 6 months.

Validity of 189 visa is 5 years, during which you can visit any number of times and stay for as long as you like. If you are unable to complete citizenship requirements withjn this period, then you can still continue to live in Australia, however your granted visa cannot help you in entering back in Australia and hence you will need to apply for Right to Return visa (subclass 155 or 157). 

155 is valid for 5 years if have completed 2 years residency (out of last 5 years) or valid for 1 year if you were there for only 1 day, however as i understand, this is tricky to get. the time of 155 application. 157 So you can 

157 is valid for 3 months and can be applied within 5 years of your last departure from Australia.

PS: This is based on what I have read on this forum and not my personal experience. You should research online for these visa types to understand the mechanics and requirements. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Calling them now on hold  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

gonnabeexpat said:


> Calling them now on hold
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Good luck and hope they can hear you this time.


----------



## tk123

gonnabeexpat said:


> Calling them now on hold
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




good luck!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Day 109 😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

gonnabeexpat said:


> Calling them now on hold
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




All the best. Do keep us posted.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Its been 42 minutes still did not connected 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

gonnabeexpat said:


> Its been 42 minutes still did not connected
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


During the start they would have mentioned of the ~wait time isn't it? Hope your on hold with the music playing.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

CaJn said:


> During the start they would have mentioned of the ~wait time isn't it? Hope your on hold with the music playing.


Still on hold for more than 55 minutes  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

What a wast if an hour call got connected, as the lady was noting down my passport number the call got cut               

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

gonnabeexpat said:


> What a wast if an hour call got connected, as the lady was noting down my passport number the call got cut
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Mate, u are not the only one ... plenty of people waiting on the line and honestly I believe u hear same response as everyone else.
1. Routine checks
2. you got co allocated and he/she is looking into ur case
3. we can't finalise ur application when still some checks going
...
Anyone got a different response?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

farjaf said:


> Mate, u are not the only one ... plenty of people waiting on the line and honestly I believe u hear same response as everyone else.
> 1. Routine checks
> 2. you got co allocated and he/she is looking into ur case
> 3. we can't finalise ur application when still some checks going
> ...
> Anyone got a different response?


Dude i did not get any if the above response , the call got cut     

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

gonnabeexpat said:


> What a wast if an hour call got connected, as the lady was noting down my passport number the call got cut
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Sad and frustrating for sure.

Does skype disconnects a call after 1 hour? I have a vague such remembrance.

But you are taking baby steps, the person at the other end was able to hear you today. The only positive isn't it:eek2:


----------



## gonnabeexpat

CaJn said:


> Sad and frustrating for sure.
> 
> Does skype disconnects a call after 1 hour? I have a vague such remembrance.
> 
> But you are taking baby steps, the person at the other end was able to hear you today. The only positive isn't it:eek2:


She was very eager to help me as well.  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

vatsyayan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Out of words and dunno how to react. Just got the Grant Mail.
> Thanks for all the guidance.
> Visa lodged on 22nd Dec with all docs.
> 17Jan- Direct Grant


Congrats.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys can i raise a complaint through dibp portal? It's been 108 days now 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

vatsyayan said:


> Yes...all were submitted at once!!


Hi, Can you please suggest on a query regarding using my health declaration:

if in my immiaccount i create 2 health applications, in which in both applications i am the primary applicant and there is 1 dependent in each application - in first application, my kid is dependent and in my second application, my wife is dependent - then can it cause any issue later in visa processing with the question getting raised as why i did not create one health application and added both my dependents in it?

Is there any such mandatory rule regarding my health application that in one immiaccount, there can be only one health application which must have all the dependents in it? I think the only thing which matters for health application is HAP ID, which is unique for each applicant, so logically it should not matter how many health applications are created in one immiaccount and also it should not matter whether all dependents have been added in each health application - but I am not sure about this thing, so please clarify?

Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## mvnpk

i have a question, does the last updated date in application change when we upload any new document? Last my agent told that CO asked fr functional English Cert fr my wife and I shared it immediately 8 Jan 2017. Today i imported my application and see that the last updated date is still 6 Dec 2016(that's when we uploaded all the docs first). Need help please


----------



## misecmisc

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys can i raise a complaint through dibp portal? It's been 108 days now
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


My suggestion(feel free to ignore it, if you want): I think you can, since what I read in this thread the SLA is 90 days for visa processing team to get back to us, since you already crossed it, you can try the other method to get your case escalated. Honestly I feel it is better to get an answer in either yes or no for visa granting, instead of just waiting in frustration. Or at least a proper status message clearly indicating what is the status of visa processing may help, but not the general responses.


----------



## farjaf

I think if more and more people complain about their service standard, it might be effective


----------



## vamsi.challapalli

Hi Guys,

I have got my Grant-189 on 12th Jan'17 after long wait of 6 months.

Thanks
Vamsi


----------



## CaJn

vamsi.challapalli said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got my Grant-189 on 12th Jan'17 after long wait of 6 months.
> 
> Thanks
> Vamsi


Congrats! All the very best..

Can you please list your timeline along with your CO location.


----------



## misecmisc

vamsi.challapalli said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got my Grant-189 on 12th Jan'17 after long wait of 6 months.
> 
> Thanks
> Vamsi


Congrats.


----------



## tikki2282

vamsi.challapalli said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I have got my Grant-189 on 12th Jan'17 after long wait of 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Vamsi




Congratulations. Please share your timelines.


----------



## vincep142

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys can i raise a complaint through dibp portal? It's been 108 days now
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi .I dint know ifthis will help,but i have seen people posting queries in Facebook dibp page.And most of the queries are replied back.....just check that out


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vincep142 said:


> Hi .I dint know ifthis will help,but i have seen people posting queries in Facebook dibp page.And most of the queries are replied back.....just check that out


But I don't have an fb account        

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

vincep142 said:


> Hi .I dint know ifthis will help,but i have seen people posting queries in Facebook dibp page.And most of the queries are replied back.....just check that out


Do you mean to say that replies on FB are also generic as we hear on the calls? Can you please elaborate / provide couple of references?


----------



## vkv

vatsyayan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Out of words and dunno how to react. Just got the Grant Mail.
> Thanks for all the guidance.
> Visa lodged on 22nd Dec with all docs.
> 17Jan- Direct Grant


Hi,

Can you please confirm from which GSM you got the golden mail.


----------



## vincep142

CaJn said:


> Do you mean to say that replies on FB are also generic as we hear on the calls? Can you please elaborate / provide couple of references?


i cant guarantee any thing...why dontyou just open the dibp facebook page and check it out..you will find people have been asking doubts...but i have not seen any one asking for sc189...but just visit the page and u will find out


----------



## tk123

CaJn said:


> Do you mean to say that replies on FB are also generic as we hear on the calls? Can you please elaborate / provide couple of references?




I wrote on the FB page when I wasnt able to upload a document and i got a quick response with the link for the IT team. 

Ofcourse they wont feedback on a case specific query  or status update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usankara

mvnpk said:


> i have a question, does the last updated date in application change when we upload any new document? Last my agent told that CO asked fr functional English Cert fr my wife and I shared it immediately 8 Jan 2017. Today i imported my application and see that the last updated date is still 6 Dec 2016(that's when we uploaded all the docs first). Need help please


main application date won't change, under list of documents you can see the file your agent uploaded in corresponding date.


----------



## tk123

CaJn said:


> Do you mean to say that replies on FB are also generic as we hear on the calls? Can you please elaborate / provide couple of references?




I wrote on the FB page when I wasnt able to upload a document and i got a quick response with the link for the IT team. 

Ofcourse they wont feedback on a case specific query  or status update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

tk123 said:


> I wrote on the FB page when I wasnt able to upload a document and i got a quick response with the link for the IT team.
> 
> Ofcourse they wont feedback on a case specific query  or status update.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi @tk123 any information on below post please:

Hi, Can you please suggest on a query regarding using my health declaration:

if in my immiaccount i create 2 health applications, in which in both applications i am the primary applicant and there is 1 dependent in each application - in first application, my kid is dependent and in my second application, my wife is dependent - then can it cause any issue later in visa processing with the question getting raised as why i did not create one health application and added both my dependents in it?

Is there any such mandatory rule regarding my health application that in one immiaccount, there can be only one health application which must have all the dependents in it? I think the only thing which matters for health application is HAP ID, which is unique for each applicant, so logically it should not matter how many health applications are created in one immiaccount and also it should not matter whether all dependents have been added in each health application - but I am not sure about this thing, so please clarify?

Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## tk123

misecmisc said:


> Hi @tk123 any information on below post please:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Can you please suggest on a query regarding using my health declaration:
> 
> 
> 
> if in my immiaccount i create 2 health applications, in which in both applications i am the primary applicant and there is 1 dependent in each application - in first application, my kid is dependent and in my second application, my wife is dependent - then can it cause any issue later in visa processing with the question getting raised as why i did not create one health application and added both my dependents in it?
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any such mandatory rule regarding my health application that in one immiaccount, there can be only one health application which must have all the dependents in it? I think the only thing which matters for health application is HAP ID, which is unique for each applicant, so logically it should not matter how many health applications are created in one immiaccount and also it should not matter whether all dependents have been added in each health application - but I am not sure about this thing, so please clarify?
> 
> 
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks.




Sorry, not an expert on this. Maybe Sultan can help. 

I personally think that it should not be an issue. As what really matters is the HAP ID. Please remember that one medical can be used for any number of visa applications within a year. -- But again my understanding has been incorrect on a number of things--- we are all learning. 

Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NP101

Does anyone know what would be the status in IMMIACCOUNT after your medical test? I have done my medical assessment from Bupa just wondering what would be the status after they will send the reports to DIBP as it shows SUBMITTED in MY HEALTH DECLARATION application at the moment 
Any idea guy?


----------



## Salman2080

Dear advise me my PCC issued at 22 july 2016 and it complete its 6 month at coming 22 jan, so please advise me will i need to issue new PCC or not?


----------



## usankara

NP101 said:


> Does anyone know what would be the status in IMMIACCOUNT after your medical test? I have done my medical assessment from Bupa just wondering what would be the status after they will send the reports to DIBP as it shows SUBMITTED in MY HEALTH DECLARATION application at the moment
> Any idea guy?


the SUBMITTED status will change to NO ACTION Required once bupa upload the report. Max 10 days


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

Dear friends

Need your help & suggestion. I lodged my visa 189 application on 11th Jan 2017

I received invitation under ANZCO code 263311 Telecommunications Engineer. I uploaded the below documents along with my visa application for self, spouse and my 4 year old kid (all are Colour scanned copy)

1.	Photograph
2.	IELTS & PTE – English Language competency score cards
3.	Degree certificate and mark sheets
4.	Travel documents
5.	Proof of age documents (passport, Aadhaar, birth certificate)
6.	Updated CV
7.	Employment reference for 10 years (latest reference letter with R&R, offer, payslips of all months, bank statement, Form 16, Form AS, PF Statement etc.,)
8.	Evidence of marriage (marriage certificate, invitation, photos etc.,)
9.	Form 80
10.	Form 1221
11.	Form 1229
12.	Form 1193
13.	Self PCC – Spouse India & USA PCC in progress
14.	Medicals for all 3 completed on 16th Jan 2017 awaiting for results to be uploaded

Now questions, please suggest

1.	Is the above documents sufficient? Or do I need to include anything else? 
2.	I need to get USA PCC which I applied on 22nd Dec 2016 with USA FB which takes 10-14 weeks’ time as per their processing time
I came across few agencies in India (like, JK Consultancy) who claims to expedite the FBI PCC within 5-7 business days
Can I trust these agencies? Did anyone in this forum had a positive with any of such agencies to get the FBI Summary statement within 5-7 business days?
It will be a great help if you could please help me ways to expedite my USA FBI Summary Statement since it is the only document which I do not have at this stage.
3.	When can I expect CO allocation & CO Contact ?

Thanking you in advance !!


----------



## NP101

usankara said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what would be the status in IMMIACCOUNT after your medical test? I have done my medical assessment from Bupa just wondering what would be the status after they will send the reports to DIBP as it shows SUBMITTED in MY HEALTH DECLARATION application at the moment
> Any idea guy?
> 
> 
> 
> the SUBMITTED status will change to NO ACTION Required once bupa upload the report. Max 10 days
Click to expand...

Great 
Can I ask you is it 5 working days or 10 because they told me it takes 5 days to process?
And once it is changed to NO ACTION REQUIRED that means all good even if it's updated after 3 or 4 days?

Thanks for the reply bud


----------



## usankara

NP101 said:


> Great
> Can I ask you is it 5 working days or 10 because they told me it takes 5 days to process?
> And once it is changed to NO ACTION REQUIRED that means all good even if it's updated after 3 or 4 days?
> 
> Thanks for the reply bud


number of days depends on the center, in Bangalore only 5 days
Yes, once status changed , you are good.


----------



## NP101

usankara said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great
> Can I ask you is it 5 working days or 10 because they told me it takes 5 days to process?
> And once it is changed to NO ACTION REQUIRED that means all good even if it's updated after 3 or 4 days?
> 
> Thanks for the reply bud
> 
> 
> 
> number of days depends on the center, in Bangalore only 5 days
> Yes, once status changed , you are good.
Click to expand...

Thanks man


----------



## pm10481

Salman2080 said:


> Dear advise me my PCC issued at 22 july 2016 and it complete its 6 month at coming 22 jan, so please advise me will i need to issue new PCC or not?


I believe PCC is valid for a year. Therefore for now it would be valid


----------



## Sydneyboy

Hi Guys,

can anyone tell me what is "GSM SkillSelect allocation information"?? currently it showing Priority Group 4 date 14th December. What does it mean?

Can someone explain this in easy and plan language I really dont understand what is written on the dibp website.


----------



## vatsyayan

vkv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please confirm from which GSM you got the golden mail.


Its Adelaide


----------



## vatsyayan

misecmisc said:


> Hi, Can you please suggest on a query regarding using my health declaration:
> 
> if in my immiaccount i create 2 health applications, in which in both applications i am the primary applicant and there is 1 dependent in each application - in first application, my kid is dependent and in my second application, my wife is dependent - then can it cause any issue later in visa processing with the question getting raised as why i did not create one health application and added both my dependents in it?
> 
> Is there any such mandatory rule regarding my health application that in one immiaccount, there can be only one health application which must have all the dependents in it? I think the only thing which matters for health application is HAP ID, which is unique for each applicant, so logically it should not matter how many health applications are created in one immiaccount and also it should not matter whether all dependents have been added in each health application - but I am not sure about this thing, so please clarify?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks.


Hi 

Not really sure, however as you said the HAP Ids are unique and the reports would be submitted to DIBP based on the same. Also you will upload three letters with unique HAP Ids. Hope that helps.


----------



## Anujdhall

Hi All,

I was uploading documents post payment of Fees and medicals and happened to click on help button for "Character,Evidence of" Category.Was surprised to see below as one of the requirements.

""All Visa and citizenship applicants are required to provide a penal clearance certificate or police check from each country visited, if :
->time spent in any one country was more then 90 days""

when i checked initially in DIBP website it was mentioned that stay has to be more then 12 months , only then PCC would be required 
Now,I am concerned now as i dont have PCC for country i stayed in ( approx 10 months)

Can someone please help ??

Regards,


----------



## sultan_azam

Anujdhall said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was uploading documents post payment of Fees and medicals and happened to click on help button for "Character,Evidence of" Category.Was surprised to see below as one of the requirements.
> 
> ""All Visa and citizenship applicants are required to provide a penal clearance certificate or police check from each country visited, if :
> ->time spent in any one country was more then 90 days""
> 
> when i checked initially in DIBP website it was mentioned that stay has to be more then 12 months , only then PCC would be required
> Now,I am concerned now as i dont have PCC for country i stayed in ( approx 10 months)
> 
> Can someone please help ??
> 
> Regards,



go with the basic concept - providing pcc of country where you stayed for more than 12 months in past 10 years


if DIBP thinks pcc is required from some other country they will inform you


----------



## gsingh006

*Query regarding IED to Sultan*

Hi Sultan,

Since your visa took more than a year, was your IED 
-1 year since PCC or medical or
- you got *some relaxation* since DIBP took more than a year for processing.


Application lodged for Visa - 6-june-16
PCC - July-16
Medicals - 24-June-16
All Documents submitted - July-16
GSM Allocation Mail - GSM Adelaide 15-Aug-16, but did not ask for any info/document
Immi Status - Received, I had raised a complaint on DIBP site asking if documents required, however they mentioned no doc required as of now.

Awaiting Grant - Day 191


----------



## sultan_azam

gsingh006 said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> Since your visa took more than a year, was your IED
> -1 year since PCC or medical or
> - you got *some relaxation* since DIBP took more than a year for processing.
> 
> 
> Application lodged for Visa - 6-june-16
> PCC - July-16
> Medicals - 24-June-16
> All Documents submitted - July-16
> GSM Allocation Mail - GSM Adelaide 15-Aug-16, but did not ask for any info/document
> Immi Status - Received, I had raised a complaint on DIBP site asking if documents required, however they mentioned no doc required as of now.
> 
> Awaiting Grant - Day 191



i think they have given 3 month relaxation in IED

pcc was about to expire in Jan'17. they have given IED in last week of April


----------



## Anujdhall

Thanks sultan,

one more query.
which is apt category to upload previous passports(expired) ?
should i upload same in travel documents category or some other category from "Add more attachment" section.




sultan_azam said:


> go with the basic concept - providing pcc of country where you stayed for more than 12 months in past 10 years
> 
> 
> if DIBP thinks pcc is required from some other country they will inform you


----------



## sultan_azam

Anujdhall said:


> Thanks sultan,
> 
> one more query.
> which is apt category to upload previous passports(expired) ?
> should i upload same in travel documents category or some other category from "Add more attachment" section.


explore more options, there might be some option specifically for old travel documents, if 

but do we really need to provide scan copy of old passport ??? has the case officer asked for it?


----------



## AnujHanda1

*Hospitality Industry*

Hi,

Is it possible to apply for skilled Australian visa from hospitality industry?
I was not able to find the code for the same under occupation ceiling at border.gov link


----------



## gsingh006

Thanks Sultan for prompt response


----------



## Anujdhall

No,

Want to put it because my ACS and PTE were on previous passport and visa application is lodged with new passport.
Hence looking for correct category to upload.



sultan_azam said:


> explore more options, there might be some option specifically for old travel documents, if
> 
> but do we really need to provide scan copy of old passport ??? has the case officer asked for it?


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Hi @tk123 any information on below post please:
> 
> Hi, Can you please suggest on a query regarding using my health declaration:
> 
> if in my immiaccount i create 2 health applications, in which in both applications i am the primary applicant and there is 1 dependent in each application - in first application, my kid is dependent and in my second application, my wife is dependent - then can it cause any issue later in visa processing with the question getting raised as why i did not create one health application and added both my dependents in it?
> 
> Is there any such mandatory rule regarding my health application that in one immiaccount, there can be only one health application which must have all the dependents in it? I think the only thing which matters for health application is HAP ID, which is unique for each applicant, so logically it should not matter how many health applications are created in one immiaccount and also it should not matter whether all dependents have been added in each health application - but I am not sure about this thing, so please clarify?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks.



as far as i know there shouldnt be any issue, they are concerned with HAP ID and the medical results

i am just curious, why you doing like this ??


----------



## sultan_azam

Salman2080 said:


> Dear advise me my PCC issued at 22 july 2016 and it complete its 6 month at coming 22 jan, so please advise me will i need to issue new PCC or not?


does your pcc specifically mentions - Expired after 6 months ??

as far as i have seen DIBP considers PCC to be valid for an year


I did a RTI query regarding validity of PCC and came to know that Indian PCC is considered valid for six months but i have seen DIBP considers it valid for one year


RTI - Right to Information


----------



## sultan_azam

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Dear friends
> 
> Need your help & suggestion. I lodged my visa 189 application on 11th Jan 2017
> 
> I received invitation under ANZCO code 263311 Telecommunications Engineer. I uploaded the below documents along with my visa application for self, spouse and my 4 year old kid (all are Colour scanned copy)
> 
> 1.	Photograph
> 2.	IELTS & PTE – English Language competency score cards
> 3.	Degree certificate and mark sheets
> 4.	Travel documents
> 5.	Proof of age documents (passport, Aadhaar, birth certificate)
> 6.	Updated CV
> 7.	Employment reference for 10 years (latest reference letter with R&R, offer, payslips of all months, bank statement, Form 16, Form AS, PF Statement etc.,)
> 8.	Evidence of marriage (marriage certificate, invitation, photos etc.,)
> 9.	Form 80
> 10.	Form 1221
> 11.	Form 1229
> 12.	Form 1193
> 13.	Self PCC – Spouse India & USA PCC in progress
> 14.	Medicals for all 3 completed on 16th Jan 2017 awaiting for results to be uploaded
> 
> Now questions, please suggest
> 
> 1.	Is the above documents sufficient? Or do I need to include anything else?
> 2.	I need to get USA PCC which I applied on 22nd Dec 2016 with USA FB which takes 10-14 weeks’ time as per their processing time
> I came across few agencies in India (like, JK Consultancy) who claims to expedite the FBI PCC within 5-7 business days
> Can I trust these agencies? Did anyone in this forum had a positive with any of such agencies to get the FBI Summary statement within 5-7 business days?
> It will be a great help if you could please help me ways to expedite my USA FBI Summary Statement since it is the only document which I do not have at this stage.
> 3.	When can I expect CO allocation & CO Contact ?
> 
> Thanking you in advance !!



1. send PTE score to DIBP via pearson account

2. not much idea about expediting USA PCC, is that really possible ?

3. I think CO allocation will be before end of Jan


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

sultan_azam said:


> 1. send PTE score to DIBP via pearson account
> 
> 
> 
> 2. not much idea about expediting USA PCC, is that really possible ?
> 
> 
> 
> 3. I think CO allocation will be before end of Jan




Thanks Sultan. Can you please guide me steps to send my PTE score from my Pearson account? I mean to which GSM centre or DIBP? What to search in Pearson website?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Anujdhall said:


> No,
> 
> Want to put it because my ACS and PTE were on previous passport and visa application is lodged with new passport.
> Hence looking for correct category to upload.


ok, it is good to provide all documents to eliminate confusions, 


i think your current passport may be having details of old passport, at least the passport number

can it not be mapped with ACS & PTE scores ??


if not finding a good option then attach in others-- old passport 1, 2, 3


----------



## sultan_azam

mvnpk said:


> i have a question, does the last updated date in application change when we upload any new document? Last my agent told that CO asked fr functional English Cert fr my wife and I shared it immediately 8 Jan 2017. Today i imported my application and see that the last updated date is still 6 Dec 2016(that's when we uploaded all the docs first). Need help please


as i remember last updated date in my case was the date i pressed Information Provided button, before that it was the date when CO contacted me for documents initially

i had four CO contacts


----------



## sultan_azam

vamsi.challapalli said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got my Grant-189 on 12th Jan'17 after long wait of 6 months.
> 
> Thanks
> Vamsi


congratulations Vamsi, please share your timelines and occupation code


----------



## sultan_azam

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Thanks Sultan. Can you please guide me steps to send my PTE score from my Pearson account? I mean to which GSM centre or DIBP? What to search in Pearson website?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


login to pearson account

send scores -- 

country - Australia
institution - department of immigration and border protection

click search

you will get the relevant option, select that and send


----------



## sultan_azam

AnujHanda1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it possible to apply for skilled Australian visa from hospitality industry?
> I was not able to find the code for the same under occupation ceiling at border.gov link


have a look at consolidated skilled occupation list

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ng-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/CSOL

one of my acquaintance is a chef, other is a restaurant manager, they are proceeding for 190

Cafe or Restaurant Manager***	141111	VETASSESS
Caravan Park and Camping Ground Manager	141211	VETASSESS
Hotel or Motel Manager	141311	VETASSESS
Licensed Club Manager	141411	VETASSESS
Bed and Breakfast Operator	141911	VETASSESS
Retirement Village Manager	141912	VETASSESS
Accommodation and Hospitality Managers nec	141999	VETASSESS


----------



## andreyx108b

Anujdhall said:


> No,
> 
> Want to put it because my ACS and PTE were on previous passport and visa application is lodged with new passport.
> Hence looking for correct category to upload.


Why do you need new category?


----------



## sultan_azam

kudians said:


> A question about the key milestones after the grant.
> 
> My understanding is the first landing is to be done with in one year from the date of grant.. However may I know if the 5 year period for reentry is kicked off from the grant or the first landing ?


from the date visa is granted


----------



## tk123

sultan_azam said:


> does your pcc specifically mentions - Expired after 6 months ??
> 
> 
> 
> as far as i have seen DIBP considers PCC to be valid for an year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a RTI query regarding validity of PCC and came to know that Indian PCC is considered valid for six months but i have seen DIBP considers it valid for one year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RTI - Right to Information




DIBP considers PCC valid for 1-Year regardless of what is mentioned on the PCC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

aks227 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can somebody please tell me if it will be an issue if the address in the skill assessment result is different from the address given in the visa application?
> 
> I have applied for 189 and I have to upload my documents. While doing that I noticed that the skills assessment result letter has the address of the house that I lived earlier at. But I lodged my visa application in the current address. Will that be a problem?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


that wont be a problem


----------



## saru.dhiv

Hi,

I am currently working in Australia and have applied for 189 visa in 2016 with 60 points. My ACS was approved and has end date as December 2016 for my current employment. But i just realized that in Jan i complete 3 years in Australia , which will give another 5 points.

My doubt is do i need to apply ACS again for Jan month alone to prove that i have completed 3 years or will it be updated automatically in skillselect?

i would really appreciate it if anyone could respond. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sultan_azam

vatsyayan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Out of words and dunno how to react. Just got the Grant Mail.
> Thanks for all the guidance.
> Visa lodged on 22nd Dec with all docs.
> 17Jan- Direct Grant


congratulations vatsayan.. all the best


----------



## sultan_azam

saru.dhiv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently working in Australia and have applied for 189 visa in 2016 with 60 points. My ACS was approved and has end date as December 2016 for my current employment. But i just realized that in Jan i complete 3 years in Australia , which will give another 5 points.
> 
> My doubt is do i need to apply ACS again for Jan month alone to prove that i have completed 3 years or will it be updated automatically in skillselect?
> 
> i would really appreciate it if anyone could respond.
> Thanks in advance.


you have submitted EOI or visa application ??

no need to redo ACS, it will be updated automatically in skillselect if you have kept end date of current employment as blank


----------



## sultan_azam

tk123 said:


> DIBP considers PCC valid for 1-Year regardless of what is mentioned on the PCC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that is great, OP (Salman) can have a sigh of relief now


----------



## andreyx108b

tk123 said:


> DIBP considers PCC valid for 1-Year regardless of what is mentioned on the PCC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As far as i know. Yes.


----------



## misecmisc

sultan_azam said:


> as far as i know there shouldnt be any issue, they are concerned with HAP ID and the medical results
> 
> i am just curious, why you doing like this ??


I applied for my wife and my kid passport. Got my kid passport, but my wife passport may take another 3 weeks. I just wanted to get my kid's medical checkup done, so after creating my immiaccount, i created my health application with me as primary applicant and added my kid as dependent applicant and generated the HAP ID for me and my kid. Then when I went to health application, there was no edit option available to add more dependents, so the only option I have is that I can create a second health application with me as primary applicant and my wife as dependent and then only generate the HAP ID for my wife.

The only doubt which was arising in my mind was that - during my 189 visa processing, will the visa processing team ask me why i created 2 health applications and did not add all my dependents(my wife and my kid) in one health application?

But if the above question will be asked, then I will just say that I could have added my wife in the first health application if her passport was available, but since it was going to take some more days for her passport to arrive at our address, so I just added myself and my kid in the first application. Later when we got my wife's passport, I created the second health application and generated only her HAP ID to get her medical test done later, since mine and my kid's medicals were already done with the first health application.

Do you think I may face some issue here in this thing during my 189 visa application process? Logically speaking since the medical report is only linked with HAP ID, which we would provide when lodging the visa application and each HAP ID is unique to each applicant, so it does not seem that an issue can arise because of multiple health applications in immiaccount and all dependents not being added in a single health application - but this is just my thinking and I am not sure about it. So thought of asking here, so please suggest do you think any issue can arise in my 189 visa processing due to the above things related to medical check-up process? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## saru.dhiv

Yes i have submitted EOI. Thanks a lot for your response. I just updated my end date as blank.


----------



## Anujdhall

Not looking for new category , 
just cross checking , is it fine to upload previous (expired)passports in "travel" category ?



andreyx108b said:


> Why do you need new category?


----------



## Amritbains206

sultan_azam said:


> as i remember last updated date in my case was the date i pressed Information Provided button, before that it was the date when CO contacted me for documents initially
> 
> 
> 
> i had four CO contacts




Sultan,
How come there were 4 co contacts? What did he ask for?


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> I applied for my wife and my kid passport. Got my kid passport, but my wife passport may take another 3 weeks. I just wanted to get my kid's medical checkup done, so after creating my immiaccount, i created my health application with me as primary applicant and added my kid as dependent applicant and generated the HAP ID for me and my kid. Then when I went to health application, there was no edit option available to add more dependents, so the only option I have is that I can create a second health application with me as primary applicant and my wife as dependent and then only generate the HAP ID for my wife.
> 
> The only doubt which was arising in my mind was that - during my 189 visa processing, will the visa processing team ask me why i created 2 health applications and did not add all my dependents(my wife and my kid) in one health application?
> 
> But if the above question will be asked, then I will just say that I could have added my wife in the first health application if her passport was available, but since it was going to take some more days for her passport to arrive at our address, so I just added myself and my kid in the first application. Later when we got my wife's passport, I created the second health application and generated only her HAP ID to get her medical test done later, since mine and my kid's medicals were already done with the first health application.
> 
> Do you think I may face some issue here in this thing during my 189 visa application process? Logically speaking since the medical report is only linked with HAP ID, which we would provide when lodging the visa application and each HAP ID is unique to each applicant, so it does not seem that an issue can arise because of multiple health applications in immiaccount and all dependents not being added in a single health application - but this is just my thinking and I am not sure about it. So thought of asking here, so please suggest do you think any issue can arise in my 189 visa processing due to the above things related to medical check-up process? Please suggest. Thanks.


There won't be any such issue

Even if it happens no need to write such detailed explanation, you can mention in short that you are not conversant with handling immiaccount and hence you created two applications for health check, nothing wrong in saying that as that is also a truth which really happened in your case

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Amritbains206 said:


> Sultan,
> How come there were 4 co contacts? What did he ask for?


Pcc
Medical
Photographs for us

Addition of new family member after visa lodge, Hence the delay and so many contacts

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## abin

hi all,

advice needed. My btech is in Electronics but i have been workin as software professional for past 9 years. How many years will be deducted from my total experience during skill asessment?


----------



## misecmisc

sultan_azam said:


> There won't be any such issue
> 
> Even if it happens no need to write such detailed explanation, you can mention in short that you are not conversant with handling immiaccount and hence you created two applications for health check, nothing wrong in saying that as that is also a truth which really happened in your case
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


So since I have already generated the HAP ID for me and my kid in the first health application, so should I proceed to get mine and my kid's medical check-up done at the hospital? Later when I will get my wife's passport, then will generate her HAP ID and get her medical test done may be 3 weeks later. So should I proceed with my this plan currently? Please suggest friend. Thanks.


----------



## Anujdhall

yeah new passport is having old passport number , can be mapped from there.
Still can upload copy of previous passports in others.
thanks.



sultan_azam said:


> ok, it is good to provide all documents to eliminate confusions,
> 
> 
> i think your current passport may be having details of old passport, at least the passport number
> 
> can it not be mapped with ACS & PTE scores ??
> 
> 
> if not finding a good option then attach in others-- old passport 1, 2, 3


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> So since I have already generated the HAP ID for me and my kid in the first health application, so should I proceed to get mine and my kid's medical check-up done at the hospital? Later when I will get my wife's passport, then will generate her HAP ID and get her medical test done may be 3 weeks later. So should I proceed with my this plan currently? Please suggest friend. Thanks.


Be aware that initial entry date or "must enter before date" is roughly one year from date of pcc/medicals whichever is earlier

So doing medicals this early could be problematic if you havnt submitted visa application till now

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Anujdhall said:


> yeah new passport is having old passport number , can be mapped from there.
> Still can upload copy of previous passports in others.
> thanks.


What you are doing is good

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## denizu

Hi guys,

I have just gotten email from my migrating agent. CO has contacted and asking for remaining documents. I crossed my fingers, cuz I need to go to Sydney on June.

ANZSCO : 233112 Materials Engineer
Total Points:60
EOI Date of Effect: 30/11/2016
Invited: 07/12/2016
Lodged: 14/12/2016 - All documents were provided to migrating agent but they didn't upload all to understand if CO is assigned or not.
Medicals : 19/12/2016
CO Contact: 17/01/2016
Grant: ?


----------



## tk123

misecmisc said:


> I applied for my wife and my kid passport. Got my kid passport, but my wife passport may take another 3 weeks. I just wanted to get my kid's medical checkup done, so after creating my immiaccount, i created my health application with me as primary applicant and added my kid as dependent applicant and generated the HAP ID for me and my kid. Then when I went to health application, there was no edit option available to add more dependents, so the only option I have is that I can create a second health application with me as primary applicant and my wife as dependent and then only generate the HAP ID for my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> The only doubt which was arising in my mind was that - during my 189 visa processing, will the visa processing team ask me why i created 2 health applications and did not add all my dependents(my wife and my kid) in one health application?
> 
> 
> 
> But if the above question will be asked, then I will just say that I could have added my wife in the first health application if her passport was available, but since it was going to take some more days for her passport to arrive at our address, so I just added myself and my kid in the first application. Later when we got my wife's passport, I created the second health application and generated only her HAP ID to get her medical test done later, since mine and my kid's medicals were already done with the first health application.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I may face some issue here in this thing during my 189 visa application process? Logically speaking since the medical report is only linked with HAP ID, which we would provide when lodging the visa application and each HAP ID is unique to each applicant, so it does not seem that an issue can arise because of multiple health applications in immiaccount and all dependents not being added in a single health application - but this is just my thinking and I am not sure about it. So thought of asking here, so please suggest do you think any issue can arise in my 189 visa processing due to the above things related to medical check-up process? Please suggest. Thanks.




You are thinking too much. No one will raise a concern. Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedali85

denizu said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have just gotten email from my migrating agent. CO has contacted and asking for remaining documents. I crossed my fingers, cuz I need to go to Sydney on June.
> 
> ANZSCO : 233112 Materials Engineer
> Total Points:60
> EOI Date of Effect: 30/11/2016
> Invited: 07/12/2016
> Lodged: 14/12/2016 - All documents were provided to migrating agent but they didn't upload all to understand if CO is assigned or not.
> Medicals : 19/12/2016
> CO Contact: 17/01/2016
> Grant: ?


Why don't you start monitoring your immi account yourself. ? Just an opinion 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

denizu said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I have just gotten email from my migrating agent. CO has contacted and asking for remaining documents. I crossed my fingers, cuz I need to go to Sydney on June.
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO : 233112 Materials Engineer
> 
> Total Points:60
> 
> EOI Date of Effect: 30/11/2016
> 
> Invited: 07/12/2016
> 
> Lodged: 14/12/2016 - All documents were provided to migrating agent but they didn't upload all to understand if CO is assigned or not.
> 
> Medicals : 19/12/2016
> 
> CO Contact: 17/01/2016
> 
> Grant: ?




you should get grant in 4-6 weeks. good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

All the best for 189 round guys. Please make sure we are updating immitacker and also update your signatures with timelines. Appreciate your time and help. Cheers!!


----------



## denizu

ahmedali85 said:


> Why don't you start monitoring your immi account yourself. ? Just an opinion
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


Thanks, but as far as I know, CO contacts via e-mail not via immi account portal?


----------



## sultan_azam

denizu said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have just gotten email from my migrating agent. CO has contacted and asking for remaining documents. I crossed my fingers, cuz I need to go to Sydney on June.
> 
> ANZSCO : 233112 Materials Engineer
> Total Points:60
> EOI Date of Effect: 30/11/2016
> Invited: 07/12/2016
> Lodged: 14/12/2016 - All documents were provided to migrating agent but they didn't upload all to understand if CO is assigned or not.
> Medicals : 19/12/2016
> CO Contact: 17/01/2016
> Grant: ?


i think your case will be finalised long before that


----------



## sultan_azam

denizu said:


> Thanks, but as far as I know, CO contacts via e-mail not via immi account portal?


yes they send an email

if some document is required status in immiaccount will change to INFORMATION REQUESTED


----------



## tk123

denizu said:


> Thanks, but as far as I know, CO contacts via e-mail not via immi account portal?




No harm is adding your application to your immiAccount. For every email CO sends out, your immiAccount will have a copy of it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harinderjitf5

After second co contact approx how many days to get grant ? On 23 Jan it will be 4 months after second co contact and still waiting. Frustrating.


----------



## tikki2282

harinderjitf5 said:


> After second co contact approx how many days to get grant ? On 23 Jan it will be 4 months after second co contact and still waiting. Frustrating.




Can you share your timelines please.


----------



## Fanish

Dears, Need your help in filling the visa application in IMMIACCOUNT.

For my Son/Child, there is question regarding Relationship Status, what should i choose ?. I believe "Never Married" is what i found to be apt. But need your confirmation as well on the same.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Imxohail

harinderjitf5 said:


> After second co contact approx how many days to get grant ? On 23 Jan it will be 4 months after second co contact and still waiting. Frustrating.


Default is 90 *working days* after the last document is submitted and informed. But still it can exceed.


----------



## tk123

Imxohail said:


> Default is 90 *working days* after the last document is submitted and informed. But still it can exceed.




I think when should the 90 day period be counted fromis debatable and not very clear. Ideally, it should be from the day of visa submission.

A number of cases have been resolved within 90 days, even the ones that do not get Direct Grants.

No point over-engineering the statistics... you get a grant when you get a grant  --- until then have fun --- your worries dont make CO work any faster... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

Fanish said:


> Dears, Need your help in filling the visa application in IMMIACCOUNT.
> 
> For my Son/Child, there is question regarding Relationship Status, what should i choose ?. I believe "Never Married" is what i found to be apt. But need your confirmation as well on the same.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




If you are getting stuck on such questions, then you better get assistance. This part of the process is a breeze compared to what lies ahead, especially document submission and then Forms 80 & 1221. 

good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

andreyx108b said:


> As far as i know. Yes.




Thanks Guru Ji 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

misecmisc said:


> So since I have already generated the HAP ID for me and my kid in the first health application, so should I proceed to get mine and my kid's medical check-up done at the hospital? Later when I will get my wife's passport, then will generate her HAP ID and get her medical test done may be 3 weeks later. So should I proceed with my this plan currently? Please suggest friend. Thanks.




when do you plan to submit visa application. With Medical Declarations, you can delay the medicals as long as the results are out a few days before you do visa submission. for kids, medical twkes a bit longer due to TB screening. 

Doing medical too early is also an issue, as your date of firsg entry depends on date of medical.


----------



## Salman2080

sultan_azam said:


> that is great, OP (Salman) can have a sigh of relief now


yea but bro still waiting for grant


----------



## mvnpk

usankara said:


> main application date won't change, under list of documents you can see the file your agent uploaded in corresponding date.


I understand main application date, which is the application submitted date would not change. But there is another date which says Last updated date...doesn't that change when we upload new doc?

actually my CO asked for functional english cert for my wife and my agent responded to the email with the documents attached an clicked info provided in the immiaccount. My question is , would that suffice? I mean would the CO get the docs from the email, or would he still be checking for them to be uploaded in immiaccount? because thats where my question 1st comes into picture, whether he would check the last updated date to confirm if there was any doc uploaded recently after his email or not?

Hope you understood what i am trying to say...


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Good luck for tomorrow

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imxohail

tk123 said:


> I think when should the 90 day period be counted fromis debatable and not very clear. Ideally, it should be from the day of visa submission.
> 
> A number of cases have been resolved within 90 days, even the ones that do not get Direct Grants.
> 
> No point over-engineering the statistics... you get a grant when you get a grant  --- until then have fun --- your worries dont make CO work any faster...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 90 days period is explained by DIBP to several inquiries. Why they don't follow is debatable but it's authenticity is not.
But as you said it doesn't matter, you get a grant when you get a grant.


----------



## Areeb126

Imxohail said:


> The 90 days period is explained by DIBP to several inquiries. Why they don't follow is debatable but it's authenticity is not.
> But as you said it doesn't matter, you get a grant when you get a grant.


Dear Sir,
Kindly help me to improve my IELTS score.
Where you gave exam in AEO or british?
and after how many attempts you gave desired score.
I have already given two attempts but i have no positive output yet.
Kindly help me outl


----------



## Imxohail

Areeb126 said:


> Dear Sir,
> Kindly help me to improve my IELTS score.
> Where you gave exam in AEO or british?
> and after how many attempts you gave desired score.
> I have already given two attempts but i have no positive output yet.
> Kindly help me outl


I have appeared for IELTS twice and it was British.
You can contact me on my email(in my profile). Let me see what I can do for you.


----------



## oLivia0302

pm10481 said:


> I believe PCC is valid for a year. Therefore for now it would be valid


Hi PM i saw from your timeline that CO contacted you. After CO contact how do we know that our application is already being reviewed? Is it true that the attach documents link will be disabled once they are reviewing?

Which CO handled your case?


----------



## oLivia0302

sultan_azam said:


> go with the basic concept - providing pcc of country where you stayed for more than 12 months in past 10 years
> 
> 
> if DIBP thinks pcc is required from some other country they will inform you


Hi Sultan Azam, may i know what did the CO request from you? Which CO handled your case?


----------



## hello8441

ahmedali85 said:


> Why don't you start monitoring your immi account yourself. ? Just an opinion
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


Its good opinion 
But how can i import my application without a TRN when agent is not willing to share the TRN or other tracking number????

Is there anyway to get it from dibp directly?


----------



## adckbj88

I want to have my documents ready before applyng for my VIC visa. For this I have raised a "My Health Declaration" in immiaccount.

Can some one tell me how much time does it take for the HAP ID to get generated?

PS: I have not paid any fees as of now for getting the ID or medicals.

Please suggest...


----------



## scorpionking

Imxohail said:


> The 90 days period is explained by DIBP to several inquiries. Why they don't follow is debatable but it's authenticity is not.
> But as you said it doesn't matter, you get a grant when you get a grant.


SLA of DIBP is 75% of cases to be cleared in 90 days. Delay could be due to external circumstances such as employment verification, etc. What is in our control is to make sure all the documents are submitted without any error and on time.


----------



## CaJn

tk123 said:


> I think when should the 90 day period be counted fromis debatable and not very clear. Ideally, it should be from the day of visa submission.
> 
> A number of cases have been resolved within 90 days, even the ones that do not get Direct Grants.





Imxohail said:


> The 90 days period is explained by DIBP to several inquiries. Why they don't follow is debatable but it's authenticity is not.
> But as you said it doesn't matter, you get a grant when you get a grant.


The calculation of 90 days is also debatable, few days back I saw a comment that in a call to DIBP it was explained that 90 days doesn't include weekends and holidays.

So there are 4 probable "90 days" 
1. 90 days from Visa application (Calendar days)
2. 90 days from Visa application (Excluding weekends and holidays)
3. 90 days from submitting the request documents (Calendar days)
4. 90 days from submitting the request documents (Excluding weekends and holidays)

End of day, as commented we would get our GRANT only when it is intended to; till then we need to find ways to contain our anxiety


----------



## ashishjain

Last Updated Date changes whenever you upload a document. I have exactly same situation as yours (minus agent) and I uploaded the document and then clicked on 'Information Provided' and my application status changed to 'Assessment in Progress'

May I know your CO team and name (you can PM me) and your timelines? Also which documents you provided for wife's functional English proof.

As you asked I believe, Emailing only is not sufficient as they never responds/acknowledges the email. So, you'll never know if they have received it or not. To be on safer side, I suggest uploading the docs on immiaccount and click the button.





mvnpk said:


> I understand main application date, which is the application submitted date would not change. But there is another date which says Last updated date...doesn't that change when we upload new doc?
> 
> actually my CO asked for functional english cert for my wife and my agent responded to the email with the documents attached an clicked info provided in the immiaccount. My question is , would that suffice? I mean would the CO get the docs from the email, or would he still be checking for them to be uploaded in immiaccount? because thats where my question 1st comes into picture, whether he would check the last updated date to confirm if there was any doc uploaded recently after his email or not?
> 
> Hope you understood what i am trying to say...


----------



## ashishjain

You will need to pay Health Examination fees only at the counter of medical centre where your examination will be conducted. There is no need to upfront/online/advance. So visit the medical centre and pay the fees by cash or credit card or whatever.

To *generate HAP ID* , click on organize health examination, complete the declaration form and your HAP ID will appear in the referral letter that you will take to the medical centre.



adckbj88 said:


> I want to have my documents ready before applyng for my VIC visa. For this I have raised a "My Health Declaration" in immiaccount.
> 
> Can some one tell me how much time does it take for the HAP ID to get generated?
> 
> PS: I have not paid any fees as of now for getting the ID or medicals.
> 
> Please suggest...


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Manan008 said:


> Thats too may days bro.


I am self-employed, this might be taking a long time, i have no other option but to wait.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

110 days 😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Saraaa said:


> That's quite a long wait, with no CO contact. Wish u lots of luck.



Thank you Saraa, luck is what I need now.My agent received an immi commencement email, other than that no co contact.


----------



## harinderjitf5

Please check my signature.


tikki2282 said:


> Can you share your timelines please.


----------



## kudians

tk123 said:


> First landing date is typically 1-year from the date of your medical (or PCC, whichever is earlier) If there is an issue identified in your medical, then it maybe even 6 months.
> 
> Validity of 189 visa is 5 years, during which you can visit any number of times and stay for as long as you like. If you are unable to complete citizenship requirements withjn this period, then you can still continue to live in Australia, however your granted visa cannot help you in entering back in Australia and hence you will need to apply for Right to Return visa (subclass 155 or 157).
> 
> 155 is valid for 5 years if have completed 2 years residency (out of last 5 years) or valid for 1 year if you were there for only 1 day, however as i understand, this is tricky to get. the time of 155 application. 157 So you can
> 
> 157 is valid for 3 months and can be applied within 5 years of your last departure from Australia.
> 
> PS: This is based on what I have read on this forum and not my personal experience. You should research online for these visa types to understand the mechanics and requirements.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for your response.. 
So just to reiterate the First landing's 1 year clock is not from the grant date and instead from when we got our PCC and or medical report which ever is earlier.


----------



## CaJn

mvnpk said:


> I understand main application date, which is the application submitted date would not change. But there is another date which says Last updated date...doesn't that change when we upload new doc?
> 
> actually my CO asked for functional english cert for my wife and my agent responded to the email with the documents attached an clicked info provided in the immiaccount. My question is , would that suffice? I mean would the CO get the docs from the email, or would he still be checking for them to be uploaded in immiaccount? because thats where my question 1st comes into picture, whether he would check the last updated date to confirm if there was any doc uploaded recently after his email or not?
> 
> Hope you understood what i am trying to say...


Below are some extracts from the email received from CO / GSM. As re-iterated you will have to click the information provided button once all the requested documents are uploaded.

*Submitting documents*
Please submit documents by attaching them to your visa application using ImmiAccount or at ImmiAccount. Do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount.

Documents uploaded through ImmiAccount will appear in your application details page. You can log into ImmiAccount at any time to check which documents you have uploaded and what remains outstanding.

Do not email attachments as this will cause delays in the processing of your application. We do not send acknowledgement advices for the receipt of attachments.

How do I provide documents or update my information?
ImmiAccount is the best way to provide documents and update your information, and visa applications are usually processed quickest when documents are provided via ImmiAccount. Please do not email us when you attach documents to ImmiAccount.



ashishjain said:


> As you asked I believe, Emailing only is not sufficient as they never responds/acknowledges the email. So, you'll never know if they have received it or not. To be on safer side, I suggest uploading the docs on immiaccount and click the button.


----------



## dgupt006

kudians said:


> Thanks for your response..
> So just to reiterate the First landing's 1 year clock is not from the grant date and instead from when we got our PCC and or medical report which ever is earlier.


First landing should be before your IED date, which would be given to you at the time of grant, cannot be exactly matching to your PCC.


----------



## dgupt006

I have uploaded the documents (PCC for spouse on 24th Dec'16 as per asked by CO on 16th Dec during first contact), rest all the documents i have already uploaded upfront during VISA lodging on 15th Nov,16, any idea by when i can expect the grant? CO allocated is monica from Brisbane.


----------



## sultan_azam

oLivia0302 said:


> Hi Sultan Azam, may i know what did the CO request from you? Which CO handled your case?


it was related to documents of new born 

4 CO contacts 

Adelaide team


----------



## tk123

kudians said:


> Thanks for your response..
> 
> So just to reiterate the First landing's 1 year clock is not from the grant date and instead from when we got our PCC and or medical report which ever is earlier.




Correct. This is my understanding. 

In my case, IED for the entire family is exactly 1-year from the date of first medical results (results for 2 children came out a week later). My medical date was earlier than the dates of my PCC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

dgupt006 said:


> I have uploaded the documents (PCC for spouse on 24th Dec'16 as per asked by CO on 16th Dec during first contact), rest all the documents i have already uploaded upfront during VISA lodging on 15th Nov,16, any idea by when i can expect the grant? CO allocated is monica from Brisbane.




No one knows  ... but my guess will be latest by second half by Feb, likely earlier. 

Check immitracker on how the people who did not get direct grant are moving. In my case, my personal prediction based on immitracker alone was pretty accurate. 

Any reason why you did not submit your wife's PCC upfront.

Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gandhiaarti02

Hi All,

It has been 2 months since first CO contact and I am not sure how much more time will it take to finalize my application. I hope it is finalized soon as I have plans to travel in March. 

Does anyone have a similar timeline?

ANZSCO : Systems Analyst
Points: 75-> 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+10(Exp)
PTE-A: L/R/S/W:/81/79/90/80 :15 Sept 2016
ACS : 30 Sep 2016 
EOI Invitation: 11 Oct 2016
Medicals: 2nd Nov 2016
PCC Italy and Japan: 11 Nov 2016
Visa Lodge: 11 Nov 2016
CO Allocated: Adelaide : 21 Nov 2016 ( Requested for India PCC)
Responded to CO: 28 Nov 2016
Visa Grant:


----------



## farjaf

Looks like gsm case officers are made redundant as week almost finished and no grants


----------



## dgupt006

tk123 said:


> No one knows  ... but my guess will be latest by second half by Feb, likely earlier.
> 
> Check immitracker on how the people who did not get direct grant are moving. In my case, my personal prediction based on immitracker alone was pretty accurate.
> 
> Any reason why you did not submit your wife's PCC upfront.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Wife and Kid were in India for Diwali and I got my invite once they were in India, so i uploaded everything else expect her PCC, because in Singapore one must be present physically to get the PCC. If it was also uploaded upfront then I think i could get a direct grant , but now no choice rather to wait patiently .... THanks TK for the estimated date.


----------



## sultan_azam

gandhiaarti02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It has been 2 months since first CO contact and I am not sure how much more time will it take to finalize my application. I hope it is finalized soon as I have plans to travel in March.
> 
> Does anyone have a similar timeline?
> 
> ANZSCO : Systems Analyst
> Points: 75-> 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+10(Exp)
> PTE-A: L/R/S/W:/81/79/90/80 :15 Sept 2016
> ACS : 30 Sep 2016
> EOI Invitation: 11 Oct 2016
> Medicals: 2nd Nov 2016
> PCC Italy and Japan: 11 Nov 2016
> Visa Lodge: 11 Nov 2016
> CO Allocated: Adelaide : 21 Nov 2016 ( Requested for India PCC)
> Responded to CO: 28 Nov 2016
> Visa Grant:



March Travel plans - Australia or somewhere else ??


----------



## tk123

dgupt006 said:


> My Wife and Kid were in India for Diwali and I got my invite once they were in India, so i uploaded everything else expect her PCC, because in Singapore one must be present physically to get the PCC. If it was also uploaded upfront then I think i could get a direct grant , but now no choice rather to wait patiently .... THanks TK for the estimated date.




Sometimes, things happen for the best. Hope this delay works in your favor. 

Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

farjaf said:


> Looks like gsm case officers are made redundant as week almost finished and no grants




Please see that less than 10% are using this forum or immitracker. There maybe a lot of others in the remaining 90% who would be celebrating this week and praising the prompt response from COs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

gandhiaarti02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It has been 2 months since first CO contact and I am not sure how much more time will it take to finalize my application. I hope it is finalized soon as I have plans to travel in March.
> 
> Does anyone have a similar timeline?
> 
> ANZSCO : Systems Analyst
> Points: 75-> 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+10(Exp)
> PTE-A: L/R/S/W:/81/79/90/80 :15 Sept 2016
> ACS : 30 Sep 2016
> EOI Invitation: 11 Oct 2016
> Medicals: 2nd Nov 2016
> PCC Italy and Japan: 11 Nov 2016
> Visa Lodge: 11 Nov 2016
> CO Allocated: Adelaide : 21 Nov 2016 ( Requested for India PCC)
> Responded to CO: 28 Nov 2016
> Visa Grant:




It should be coming anyday now.

good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

tk123 said:


> It should be coming anyday now.
> 
> good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I would say anytime in the next 4-8 weeks


----------



## misecmisc

tk123 said:


> when do you plan to submit visa application. With Medical Declarations, you can delay the medicals as long as the results are out a few days before you do visa submission. for kids, medical twkes a bit longer due to TB screening.
> 
> Doing medical too early is also an issue, as your date of firsg entry depends on date of medical.


Hi friend, seems like I am going to screw myself big way now. No worries since at the max what will happen is that I will not get Aus PR visa, which is ok with me, but I will try to get Aus PR visa, so that I do not have any regret that I even did not tried for getting Aus PR visa.
Well for yesterday round, I was thinking that may be the EOI dates would move slightly quickly and may be I would get 189 EOI invite yesterday, but it moved only 7 days with 8-Dec as latest DOE for 65 points for 261313. So seems like Mar second round the EOI invite may come - still 2 months nearly to wait for it.
But a different thing happened yesterday that I got a message on my mobile that my PCC is ready.
So is the IED based on the earliest of either PCC/Medical test? Life is strange ound: .


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Hi friend, seems like I am going to screw myself big way now. No worries since at the max what will happen is that I will not get Aus PR visa, which is ok with me, but I will try to get Aus PR visa, so that I do not have any regret that I even did not tried for getting Aus PR visa.
> Well for yesterday round, I was thinking that may be the EOI dates would move slightly quickly and may be I would get 189 EOI invite yesterday, but it moved only 7 days with 8-Dec as latest DOE for 65 points for 261313. So seems like Mar second round the EOI invite may come - still 2 months nearly to wait for it.
> But a different thing happened yesterday that I got a message on my mobile that my PCC is ready.
> So is the IED based on the earliest of either PCC/Medical test? Life is strange ound: .


you can delay collection of pcc, i collected 20 days after receiving sms, one more i know delayed by 6 weeks, this helps in IED


----------



## gandhiaarti02

sultan_azam said:


> March Travel plans - Australia or somewhere else ??


Travel plans for Australia.


----------



## CaJn

andreyx108b said:


> I would say anytime in the next 4-8 weeks


Realistic and official date isn't it


----------



## gadhabi

tk123 said:


> No one knows  ... but my guess will be latest by second half by Feb, likely earlier.
> 
> Check immitracker on how the people who did not get direct grant are moving. In my case, my personal prediction based on immitracker alone was pretty accurate.
> 
> Any reason why you did not submit your wife's PCC upfront.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am in the same boat and my CO contacted me for the medicals on 29-Nov which I submitted on 05-Dec. Would I need to predict based on Responded to CO date? or CO contact date?


----------



## andreyx108b

misecmisc said:


> Hi friend, seems like I am going to screw myself big way now. No worries since at the max what will happen is that I will not get Aus PR visa, which is ok with me, but I will try to get Aus PR visa, so that I do not have any regret that I even did not tried for getting Aus PR visa.
> Well for yesterday round, I was thinking that may be the EOI dates would move slightly quickly and may be I would get 189 EOI invite yesterday, but it moved only 7 days with 8-Dec as latest DOE for 65 points for 261313. So seems like Mar second round the EOI invite may come - still 2 months nearly to wait for it.
> But a different thing happened yesterday that I got a message on my mobile that my PCC is ready.
> So is the IED based on the earliest of either PCC/Medical test? Life is strange ound: .


Yes. PCC or Medicals.

I got my 3 month before the ITA - its all good.


----------



## CaJn

sultan_azam said:


> you can delay collection of pcc, i collected 20 days after receiving sms, one more i know delayed by 6 weeks, this helps in IED


Query: If PCC is ready, doesn't it mean that it is prepared (with date affixed) and ready to be collected? Is it that they will prepare the PCC once we go to collect?


----------



## tk123

gadhabi said:


> I am in the same boat and my CO contacted me for the medicals on 29-Nov which I submitted on 05-Dec. Would I need to predict based on Responded to CO date? or CO contact date?




For me, 
CO contact: 8-Nov
Responded: 2-Dec
Grant: 6-Jan

& this was inline with the trends at that time. So I would guess by early Feb for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

CaJn said:


> Realistic and official date isn't it




More accuracy is possible too. 

I PMd you. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suhaz4

Very Less grants these days... 

are they still in holiday mode ???


----------



## gonnabeexpat

No grants today😢😭😭😭😭😭😭😭

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> No grants today
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




It went quiet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

andreyx108b said:


> It went quiet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably the calm before the storm  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

Talked to DIBP for the third time.
They said relax we will contact you ourselves no need to call us.
If you want your case to be decided early kindly email us the reason with appropriate documents.

<*SNIP*> *Rule 2: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator
*
...  113 days


----------



## sultan_azam

CaJn said:


> Query: If PCC is ready, doesn't it mean that it is prepared (with date affixed) and ready to be collected? Is it that they will prepare the PCC once we go to collect?


it is printed, signed and stamped the day you visit PSK to collect it


----------



## tikki2282

Manan008 said:


> Talked to DIBP for the third time.
> They said relax we will contact you ourselves no need to call us.
> If you want your case to be decided early kindly email us the reason with appropriate documents.
> 
> <*SNIP*> *Rule 2: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator
> *
> ...  113 days




Case to be decided early??? Really??? What kind of documents do they need to decide early??


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> Talked to DIBP for the third time.
> They said relax we will contact you ourselves no need to call us.
> If you want your case to be decided early kindly email us the reason with appropriate documents.
> 
> <*SNIP*> *Rule 2: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator
> *
> ...  113 days


That response is very cryptic, what do they mean by email them, have you recieved any co contact?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saraaa

Manan008 said:


> Talked to DIBP for the third time.
> They said relax we will contact you ourselves no need to call us.
> If you want your case to be decided early kindly email us the reason with appropriate documents.
> 
> <*SNIP*> *Rule 2: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator
> *
> ...  113 days



That's such a weird reply. EVERYONE wants to speed up their Grant process. What kind of documents can we provide,hence? Some emergency medical condition? (And therefore, get rejected?) 
*sigh*

We can only wait. DIBP has a mind of its own.


----------



## Saraaa

gonnabeexpat said:


> Probably the calm before the storm
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Let's pray for THE storm, then! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sultan_azam

Saraaa said:


> That's such a weird reply. EVERYONE wants to speed up their Grant process. What kind of documents can we provide,hence? Some emergency medical condition? (And therefore, get rejected?)
> *sigh*
> 
> We can only wait. DIBP has a mind of its own.


a reason like

1. PCC/medicals expiring soon, if visa is granted in coming days based on PCC/meds then it will be difficult to arrange travel plans to meet IED

2. Spouse is pregnant and the we want our baby to see the Australian sunrise

3. I have a education program starting next month in Canberra, granting a PR will help me take up that course which is my childhood dream

4. A close family member is getting married in Sydney and we wish to attend her wedding, expediting our PR application will help us


these are some possible cases, if documents are provided DIBP may consider speeding up the case, they are humans and value relations and try to expedite things if in their hand.

just my opinion, experts may differ


----------



## fugitive_4u

sultan_azam said:


> 2. Spouse is pregnant and the we want our baby to see the Australian sunrise


LOL :bounce: This reason may provide the DIBP folks some hearty laugh..!!!


----------



## pushkar1985

Congrats to many friends who got invited . 
Any movement recorded for 233512 ??

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## sultan_azam

fugitive_4u said:


> LOL :bounce: This reason may provide the DIBP folks some hearty laugh..!!!


yes, it may give them a good time

but sometimes the dumbest idea works if it sounds genuine


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Reason like: I have job in Sydney and they want me to join by next month.



Saraaa said:


> That's such a weird reply. EVERYONE wants to speed up their Grant process. What kind of documents can we provide,hence? Some emergency medical condition? (And therefore, get rejected?)
> *sigh*
> 
> We can only wait. DIBP has a mind of its own.


----------



## vitorsyd

pushkar1985 said:


> Congrats to many friends who got invited .
> Any movement recorded for 233512 ??
> 
> 233512: Mechanical engineer
> 65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


Hi Pushkar, I got invited today under 233512 for the 189 visa with a score of 70 points.
Good luck to you mate!


----------



## gjforaus

Hi, 

I have a query on spouse english language requirements.
I got EOI invite for 261112 yesterday and have overall 75 points(without claiming spouse skills).

My spouse is a B.Tech graduate and has completed the degree in English. Wanted to know if its mandatory to write PTE exam for her to prove English language capability. 

Since she completed her degree, as an alternative if i can show that as proof of English capability, what all documents would i need to keep ready.

Thanks
George


----------



## ashishjain

*Visa Application Last Updated Date*

I addition to my previous reply, I would like to add below 2 points:

1. As per DIBP request letter, they discourage sending emails to them. This will cause delay in processing your visa application. See below:










2. Last Updated date changes as I earlier mentioned. See the proof.












mvnpk said:


> I understand main application date, which is the application submitted date would not change. But there is another date which says Last updated date...doesn't that change when we upload new doc?
> 
> actually my CO asked for functional english cert for my wife and my agent responded to the email with the documents attached an clicked info provided in the immiaccount. My question is , would that suffice? I mean would the CO get the docs from the email, or would he still be checking for them to be uploaded in immiaccount? because thats where my question 1st comes into picture, whether he would check the last updated date to confirm if there was any doc uploaded recently after his email or not?
> 
> Hope you understood what i am trying to say...


----------



## sultan_azam

gjforaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query on spouse english language requirements.
> I got EOI invite for 261112 yesterday and have overall 75 points(without claiming spouse skills).
> 
> My spouse is a B.Tech graduate and has completed the degree in English. Wanted to know if its mandatory to write PTE exam for her to prove English language capability.
> 
> Since she completed her degree, as an alternative if i can show that as proof of English capability, what all documents would i need to keep ready.
> 
> Thanks
> George


in case not claiming spouse points, you need to prove functional english for spouse

How can I prove I have functional English?

Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.


----------



## suhaz4

gjforaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query on spouse english language requirements.
> I got EOI invite for 261112 yesterday and have overall 75 points(without claiming spouse skills).
> 
> My spouse is a B.Tech graduate and has completed the degree in English. Wanted to know if its mandatory to write PTE exam for her to prove English language capability.
> 
> Since she completed her degree, as an alternative if i can show that as proof of English capability, what all documents would i need to keep ready.
> 
> Thanks
> George


Get a certificate from University...

I got it for my wife from MG University , Kottayam, Kerala.

Certificate name: Certificate of Medium of Instruction

Fee : 100 INR

Be ready to spend half a day there.
Carry your wife's degree certificate and mark sheets

They will mail it to your address in 2 weeks.
They can issue it on the same day, if it is urgent..... 

The certificate they mailed to us had spelling mistake and needed to visit the university again and got the updated one same day.


----------



## arvind2610

gonnabeexpat said:


> Probably the calm before the storm
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Looks I spoilt the party Today. I had my grant today and here is my timeline

Software Engineer
16/09/2016 - Enlightenment
06/10/2016 - PTE (79 and above in all - 20 points)
28/10/2016 - ACS Submission - RPL Route
07/11/2016 - ACS Positive with 6 years deduction
14/11/2016 - EOI Filed
23/11/2016 - Invitation
24/11/2016 - PCC Applied - Self cleared on the same day, wife on 8/12/2016
30/11/2016 - Visa Application
10/12/2016 - Medicals Examination
15/12/2016 - Medicals Cleared for All
18/01/2017 - Grant
15/12/2017 - IED - One Year from Medicals Clearence I guess


GSM Brisbane

My observations 
- Software Engineer code is slightly faster in terms of clearence
- At any cost, submit all the docs at once except may be medicals which is out of our hands
- Holiday period definitely pushed the dates of grant for many


----------



## sultan_azam

arvind2610 said:


> Looks I spoilt the party Today. I had my grant today and here is my timeline
> 
> Software Engineer
> 16/09/2016 - Enlightenment
> 06/10/2016 - PTE (79 and above in all - 20 points)
> 28/10/2016 - ACS Submission - RPL Route
> 07/11/2016 - ACS Positive with 6 years deduction
> 14/11/2016 - EOI Filed
> 23/11/2016 - Invitation
> 24/11/2016 - PCC Applied - Self cleared on the same day, wife on 8/12/2016
> 30/11/2016 - Visa Application
> 10/12/2016 - Medicals Examination
> 15/12/2016 - Medicals Cleared for All
> 18/01/2017 - Grant
> 15/12/2017 - IED - One Year from Medicals Clearence I guess
> 
> 
> GSM Brisbane
> 
> My observations
> - Software Engineer code is slightly faster in terms of clearence
> - At any cost, submit all the docs at once except may be medicals which is out of our hands
> - Holiday period definitely pushed the dates of grant for many


congratulations Arvind...


----------



## Salman2080

arvind2610 said:


> looks i spoilt the party today. I had my grant today and here is my timeline
> 
> software engineer
> 16/09/2016 - enlightenment
> 06/10/2016 - pte (79 and above in all - 20 points)
> 28/10/2016 - acs submission - rpl route
> 07/11/2016 - acs positive with 6 years deduction
> 14/11/2016 - eoi filed
> 23/11/2016 - invitation
> 24/11/2016 - pcc applied - self cleared on the same day, wife on 8/12/2016
> 30/11/2016 - visa application
> 10/12/2016 - medicals examination
> 15/12/2016 - medicals cleared for all
> 18/01/2017 - grant
> 15/12/2017 - ied - one year from medicals clearence i guess
> 
> 
> gsm brisbane
> 
> my observations
> - software engineer code is slightly faster in terms of clearence
> - at any cost, submit all the docs at once except may be medicals which is out of our hands
> - holiday period definitely pushed the dates of grant for many


congratz


----------



## scorpionking

arvind2610 said:


> Looks I spoilt the party Today. I had my grant today and here is my timeline
> 
> Software Engineer
> 16/09/2016 - Enlightenment
> 06/10/2016 - PTE (79 and above in all - 20 points)
> 28/10/2016 - ACS Submission - RPL Route
> 07/11/2016 - ACS Positive with 6 years deduction
> 14/11/2016 - EOI Filed
> 23/11/2016 - Invitation
> 24/11/2016 - PCC Applied - Self cleared on the same day, wife on 8/12/2016
> 30/11/2016 - Visa Application
> 10/12/2016 - Medicals Examination
> 15/12/2016 - Medicals Cleared for All
> 18/01/2017 - Grant
> 15/12/2017 - IED - One Year from Medicals Clearence I guess
> 
> 
> GSM Brisbane
> 
> My observations
> - Software Engineer code is slightly faster in terms of clearence
> - At any cost, submit all the docs at once except may be medicals which is out of our hands
> - Holiday period definitely pushed the dates of grant for many


Congrats Buddy


----------



## dakshch

So after 408 days my employer got a call for verification.

He just called and informed that they called to ask about me pretending to be a employer where i have applied for a job. But when they started asking too detailed questions like about other employees and client details, my employer got wary and asked mam why does your co. need to know these details. Then she said she was from immigration department.

On a scale of 1 to 10 my employer says he answered all her queries to about a 7. He did not remember my exact joining dates and some other details. 

Should i be worried ??? Will i too get a call or not ? 
They called him at 11:30 IST....


----------



## vinodn007

dakshch said:


> So after 408 days my employer got a call for verification.
> 
> He just called and informed that they called to ask about me pretending to be a employer where is applied for a job. But when they started too detailed questions like about other employees and client details, my employer got wary and asked mam why does your co. need to know these details. Then she said she was from immigration department.
> 
> On a scale of 1 to 10 my employer says he answered all her queries to about a 7. He did not remember my exact joining dates and some other details.
> 
> Should i be worried ??? Will i too get a call or not ?
> They called him at 11:30 IST....


You are very close to your grant. Good luck


----------



## drasadqamar

arvind2610 said:


> Looks I spoilt the party Today. I had my grant today and here is my timeline
> 
> Software Engineer
> 16/09/2016 - Enlightenment
> 06/10/2016 - PTE (79 and above in all - 20 points)
> 28/10/2016 - ACS Submission - RPL Route
> 07/11/2016 - ACS Positive with 6 years deduction
> 14/11/2016 - EOI Filed
> 23/11/2016 - Invitation
> 24/11/2016 - PCC Applied - Self cleared on the same day, wife on 8/12/2016
> 30/11/2016 - Visa Application
> 10/12/2016 - Medicals Examination
> 15/12/2016 - Medicals Cleared for All
> 18/01/2017 - Grant
> 15/12/2017 - IED - One Year from Medicals Clearence I guess
> 
> 
> GSM Brisbane
> 
> My observations
> - Software Engineer code is slightly faster in terms of clearence
> - At any cost, submit all the docs at once except may be medicals which is out of our hands
> - Holiday period definitely pushed the dates of grant for many


Many many congratulations


----------



## farjaf

dakshch said:


> So after 408 days my employer got a call for verification.
> 
> He just called and informed that they called to ask about me pretending to be a employer where i have applied for a job. But when they started asking too detailed questions like about other employees and client details, my employer got wary and asked mam why does your co. need to know these details. Then she said she was from immigration department.
> 
> On a scale of 1 to 10 my employer says he answered all her queries to about a 7. He did not remember my exact joining dates and some other details.
> 
> Should i be worried ??? Will i too get a call or not ?
> They called him at 11:30 IST....


how many points claimed to job experience?


----------



## scorpionking

ashishjain said:


> Last Updated Date changes whenever you upload a document. I have exactly same situation as yours (minus agent) and I uploaded the document and then clicked on 'Information Provided' and my application status changed to 'Assessment in Progress'
> 
> May I know your CO team and name (you can PM me) and your timelines? Also which documents you provided for wife's functional English proof.
> 
> As you asked I believe, Emailing only is not sufficient as they never responds/acknowledges the email. So, you'll never know if they have received it or not. To be on safer side, I suggest uploading the docs on immiaccount and click the button.


What was the reason for CO contact? Did you not include any document when submitted earlier?


----------



## scorpionking

dakshch said:


> So after 408 days my employer got a call for verification.
> 
> He just called and informed that they called to ask about me pretending to be a employer where i have applied for a job. But when they started asking too detailed questions like about other employees and client details, my employer got wary and asked mam why does your co. need to know these details. Then she said she was from immigration department.
> 
> On a scale of 1 to 10 my employer says he answered all her queries to about a 7. He did not remember my exact joining dates and some other details.
> 
> Should i be worried ??? Will i too get a call or not ?
> They called him at 11:30 IST....


Don't worry too much. You are moving closer to the Grant. You will hear the good news soon eace:


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Nothing to Worry....*



dakshch said:


> So after 408 days my employer got a call for verification.
> 
> He just called and informed that they called to ask about me pretending to be a employer where i have applied for a job. But when they started asking too detailed questions like about other employees and client details, my employer got wary and asked mam why does your co. need to know these details. Then she said she was from immigration department.
> 
> On a scale of 1 to 10 my employer says he answered all her queries to about a 7. He did not remember my exact joining dates and some other details.
> 
> Should i be worried ??? Will i too get a call or not ?
> They called him at 11:30 IST....


Hi,

Nothing to Worry..
your case has started to see some movement.

Get ready to post your Grant message soon...Wishing you loads of luck and Best wishes.
May God fulfill your long wait...


----------



## sultan_azam

dakshch said:


> So after 408 days my employer got a call for verification.
> 
> He just called and informed that they called to ask about me pretending to be a employer where i have applied for a job. But when they started asking too detailed questions like about other employees and client details, my employer got wary and asked mam why does your co. need to know these details. Then she said she was from immigration department.
> 
> On a scale of 1 to 10 my employer says he answered all her queries to about a 7. He did not remember my exact joining dates and some other details.
> 
> Should i be worried ??? Will i too get a call or not ?
> They called him at 11:30 IST....


they may contact you in a day or two, be prepared with basic things about yourself and what you have mentioned in reference letters

all the best, some light in your case


----------



## misecmisc

arvind2610 said:


> Looks I spoilt the party Today. I had my grant today and here is my timeline
> 
> Software Engineer
> 16/09/2016 - Enlightenment
> 06/10/2016 - PTE (79 and above in all - 20 points)
> 28/10/2016 - ACS Submission - RPL Route
> 07/11/2016 - ACS Positive with 6 years deduction
> 14/11/2016 - EOI Filed
> 23/11/2016 - Invitation
> 24/11/2016 - PCC Applied - Self cleared on the same day, wife on 8/12/2016
> 30/11/2016 - Visa Application
> 10/12/2016 - Medicals Examination
> 15/12/2016 - Medicals Cleared for All
> 18/01/2017 - Grant
> 15/12/2017 - IED - One Year from Medicals Clearence I guess
> 
> 
> GSM Brisbane
> 
> My observations
> - Software Engineer code is slightly faster in terms of clearence
> - At any cost, submit all the docs at once except may be medicals which is out of our hands
> - Holiday period definitely pushed the dates of grant for many


Congrats.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

One question I have seen earlier posted by someone regarding visa application submission in some other thread - in that thread, it was written in a post that in the 189 visa application, i think form 80 or may be in the main visa application form, there is a question - Mention the address of all the places you have stayed outside Aus. Now I have been to 5 countries till now, which does not include Aus and the stay were something like 6 months, 2 months, 2 months, 3 months and 2 weeks. The only address which I remember is the hotel address of the last country I went to for 2 weeks, which was in 2015. The first 3 countries were travelled before 2008 and I do not remember ever the hotel name where I stayed.

So would it be a problem if in the answer to the above question, I am not able to mention the address of the places where I stayed in the first 4 countries, where I went for onsite project work? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## kudians

dgupt006 said:


> First landing should be before your IED date, which would be given to you at the time of grant, cannot be exactly matching to your PCC.


Thanks mate!


----------



## dakshch

farjaf said:


> how many points claimed to job experience?



I claimed 5 points...



scorpionking said:


> Don't worry too much. You are moving closer to the Grant. You will hear the good news soon eace:






Mudassar_SM said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to Worry..
> 
> your case has started to see some movement.
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready to post your Grant message soon...Wishing you loads of luck and Best wishes.
> 
> May God fulfill your long wait...






sultan_azam said:


> they may contact you in a day or two, be prepared with basic things about yourself and what you have mentioned in reference letters
> 
> 
> 
> all the best, some light in your case






Thanks... i am just praying they make it fast


----------



## kp123

Happy to inform you all , I received grant for myself and family today. Lodged on 18th September. Couple of CO contacts, last one was on 29th nov for form 815 for my daughter. My code is 263111.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rarun_mech

CaJn said:


> Can you please mention your timelines and if there was any contact from CO?


Visa lodge- 09 Aug
AHC call - 05 oct

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

kp123 said:


> Happy to inform you all , I received grant for myself and family today. Lodged on 18th September. Couple of CO contacts, last one was on 29th nov for form 815 for my daughter. My code is 263111.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




wow .... congrats 

when are you planning to land in Australia??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kp123

tk123 said:


> wow .... congrats
> 
> when are you planning to land in Australia??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hmm lets see ... probably mid of march. IED is very short...17th April.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

kp123 said:


> Happy to inform you all , I received grant for myself and family today. Lodged on 18th September. Couple of CO contacts, last one was on 29th nov for form 815 for my daughter. My code is 263111.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats. Can you please tell what is this form 815? Thanks.


----------



## saurabharora123

kp123 said:


> Happy to inform you all , I received grant for myself and family today. Lodged on 18th September. Couple of CO contacts, last one was on 29th nov for form 815 for my daughter. My code is 263111.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats buddy


Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

saurabharora123 said:


> Congrats buddy
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Hi, Do you have some information on the below query please:

One question I have seen earlier posted by someone regarding visa application submission in some other thread - in that thread, it was written in a post that in the 189 visa application, i think form 80 or may be in the main visa application form, there is a question - Mention the address of all the places you have stayed outside Aus. Now I have been to 5 countries till now, which does not include Aus and the stay were something like 6 months, 2 months, 2 months, 3 months and 2 weeks. The only address which I remember is the hotel address of the last country I went to for 2 weeks, which was in 2015. The first 3 countries were travelled before 2008 and I do not remember ever the hotel name where I stayed.

So would it be a problem if in the answer to the above question, I am not able to mention the address of the places where I stayed in the first 4 countries, where I went for onsite project work? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## RKS20

kp123 said:


> Happy to inform you all , I received grant for myself and family today. Lodged on 18th September. Couple of CO contacts, last one was on 29th nov for form 815 for my daughter. My code is 263111.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Buddy. Which team handeled ur case. 

RKS


----------



## suppala.sudhir

Hello friends
I have submitted 189 visa application on 5th Jan 2017 by paying dibp fees.
0n 17th jan i have uploaded all documents in dibp.
Status of my application shows as Received. And last updated date is 5 jan 2017.
Is everything ok with my application reg..status...or am i missing anything?.
Please advice. Thank you

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## usankara

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hello friends
> I have submitted 189 visa application on 5th Jan 2017 by paying dibp fees.
> 0n 17th jan i have uploaded all documents in dibp.
> Status of my application shows as Received. And last updated date is 5 jan 2017.
> Is everything ok with my application reg..status...or am i missing anything?.
> Please advice. Thank you
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Nothing more required. Received status will change to in progress or direct Grant


----------



## pushkar1985

misecmisc said:


> Hi, Do you have some information on the below query please:
> 
> One question I have seen earlier posted by someone regarding visa application submission in some other thread - in that thread, it was written in a post that in the 189 visa application, i think form 80 or may be in the main visa application form, there is a question - Mention the address of all the places you have stayed outside Aus. Now I have been to 5 countries till now, which does not include Aus and the stay were something like 6 months, 2 months, 2 months, 3 months and 2 weeks. The only address which I remember is the hotel address of the last country I went to for 2 weeks, which was in 2015. The first 3 countries were travelled before 2008 and I do not remember ever the hotel name where I stayed.
> 
> So would it be a problem if in the answer to the above question, I am not able to mention the address of the places where I stayed in the first 4 countries, where I went for onsite project work? Please suggest. Thanks.


I think you need to mention any stay more than 12 months in any country. One or two week long projects do wont matter much. 
Experts please suggest. 


233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## suppala.sudhir

usankara said:


> Nothing more required. Received status will change to in progress or direct Grant


Thank you for the reply.. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpionking

kp123 said:


> Happy to inform you all , I received grant for myself and family today. Lodged on 18th September. Couple of CO contacts, last one was on 29th nov for form 815 for my daughter. My code is 263111.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats mate. Can you please update your timelines and the challenges you faced, if any.


----------



## Salman2080

58 DAYS PASS after baby medical at 21 November and still no response


----------



## saurabharora123

misecmisc said:


> Hi, Do you have some information on the below query please:
> 
> One question I have seen earlier posted by someone regarding visa application submission in some other thread - in that thread, it was written in a post that in the 189 visa application, i think form 80 or may be in the main visa application form, there is a question - Mention the address of all the places you have stayed outside Aus. Now I have been to 5 countries till now, which does not include Aus and the stay were something like 6 months, 2 months, 2 months, 3 months and 2 weeks. The only address which I remember is the hotel address of the last country I went to for 2 weeks, which was in 2015. The first 3 countries were travelled before 2008 and I do not remember ever the hotel name where I stayed.
> 
> So would it be a problem if in the answer to the above question, I am not able to mention the address of the places where I stayed in the first 4 countries, where I went for onsite project work? Please suggest. Thanks.


Sent u a PM

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

kp123 said:


> Hmm lets see ... probably mid of march. IED is very short...17th April.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I am also planning to migrate by then. 

do join the thread for Landing in Australia --- there is quite some useful information there 

good luck 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvind2610

Hi tk123

Any link for Landing in Australia?


----------



## Rahul1809

Hello experts, I have applied the Eoi with 60 points way back in august for computer network and system engg, any chance to get the invitation .


----------



## Rahul1809

Need your kind help


----------



## bharat1835

*Waiting for Grant*

:fingerscrossed:

Hi All,

I lodged my visa on 26 Nov,2016. After that on 7th Dec,2016 CO asked for additional documents :- Medical, PCC and Employment verification.

I provided all documents by 3rd Jan,2017 apart from Netherlands PCC(which is still under process). All other documents are uploaded ( Pcc from India , Medical and Employment Verification docs).

Can anyone tell me, is it possible to get a grant without providing Netherlands PCC? Anyone have had the same experience?

Thanks,
Bharat


----------



## scorpionking

Rahul1809 said:


> Hello experts, I have applied the Eoi with 60 points way back in august for computer network and system engg, any chance to get the invitation .


Unfortunately not. You need to upgrade your points to 70 for immediate invite. 65 pointers are in the wait list and will take 6 to 8 weeks to get the invite. However, the quota will get over by end Mar or early Apr. The only way to get invite is to improve your points to 70. BTW, what is your English score? If you can get additional 10 points, go for it.


----------



## scorpionking

bharat1835 said:


> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 26 Nov,2016. After that on 7th Dec,2016 CO asked for additional documents :- Medical, PCC and Employment verification.
> 
> I provided all documents by 3rd Jan,2017 apart from Netherlands PCC(which is still under process). All other documents are uploaded ( Pcc from India , Medical and Employment Verification docs).
> 
> Can anyone tell me, is it possible to get a grant without providing Netherlands PCC? Anyone have had the same experience?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bharat


I heard from experts that PCC from all the applicable countries is must for grant. Please get the Ned PCC asap.


----------



## Rahul1809

scorpionking said:


> Rahul1809 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello experts, I have applied the Eoi with 60 points way back in august for computer network and system engg, any chance to get the invitation .
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately not. You need to upgrade your points to 70 for immediate invite. 65 pointers are in the wait list and will take 6 to 8 weeks to get the invite. However, the quota will get over by end Mar or early Apr. The only way to get invite is to improve your points to 70. BTW, what is your English score? If you can get additional 10 points, go for it.
Click to expand...

Thanks scorpion king , I don't have desired English to claim 10 points


----------



## gonnabeexpat

arvind2610 said:


> Looks I spoilt the party Today. I had my grant today and here is my timeline
> 
> Software Engineer
> 16/09/2016 - Enlightenment
> 06/10/2016 - PTE (79 and above in all - 20 points)
> 28/10/2016 - ACS Submission - RPL Route
> 07/11/2016 - ACS Positive with 6 years deduction
> 14/11/2016 - EOI Filed
> 23/11/2016 - Invitation
> 24/11/2016 - PCC Applied - Self cleared on the same day, wife on 8/12/2016
> 30/11/2016 - Visa Application
> 10/12/2016 - Medicals Examination
> 15/12/2016 - Medicals Cleared for All
> 18/01/2017 - Grant
> 15/12/2017 - IED - One Year from Medicals Clearence I guess
> 
> 
> GSM Brisbane
> 
> My observations
> - Software Engineer code is slightly faster in terms of clearence
> - At any cost, submit all the docs at once except may be medicals which is out of our hands
> - Holiday period definitely pushed the dates of grant for many


Congratulations aravind 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dakshch said:


> So after 408 days my employer got a call for verification.
> 
> He just called and informed that they called to ask about me pretending to be a employer where i have applied for a job. But when they started asking too detailed questions like about other employees and client details, my employer got wary and asked mam why does your co. need to know these details. Then she said she was from immigration department.
> 
> On a scale of 1 to 10 my employer says he answered all her queries to about a 7. He did not remember my exact joining dates and some other details.
> 
> Should i be worried ??? Will i too get a call or not ?
> They called him at 11:30 IST....


That's awesome dsksch, you should be happy . I think you're long wait is coming to an end. Could you please post your timeline and job code please

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## justin787

kp123 said:


> Happy to inform you all , I received grant for myself and family today. Lodged on 18th September. Couple of CO contacts, last one was on 29th nov for form 815 for my daughter. My code is 263111.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats buddy, it's good to see other September applicants getting grant.


----------



## Sumit Goenka

Hi all, I am waiting for grant since September 2016, I logged my visa on 17 Sept 2106,CO contacted for medicals of mine and my rnr letter of my current company which I forgot to upload on 26 Sept. Information provided on 29 Sept. CO is from Adelaide. I call Dibp Adelaide twice but only generic reply I got. Dropped them mail also.
Please suggest what shall I do for getting my grant early. 
Advice please experts.


----------



## Ismail_Aus

ACS Submitted : Oct 25 2016
ACS Cleared : Nov 3 2016
PTE Appeared : Nov 8 2016
PTE Cleared : L-90,R-78,S-90,W-82(Overall:84)
EOI Submitted : Nov 11 2016
Invite Received : Dec 21 2016
VISA Applied : Dec 27 2016
CO Contacted :
PCC : Jan 10 2017
Medical : Jan 3 2017
VISA Grant : 

What could be the reasons for delay? My application is still in received status


----------



## oLivia0302

sultan_azam said:


> go with the basic concept - providing pcc of country where you stayed for more than 12 months in past 10 years
> 
> 
> if DIBP thinks pcc is required from some other country they will inform you





gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations aravind



Hi! Did you provide payslip for all your employers? What proofs of employment did u submit?
Sent from my Redmi Note 3 u3sing Tapatalk


----------



## scorpionking

Ismail_Aus said:


> ACS Submitted : Oct 25 2016
> ACS Cleared : Nov 3 2016
> PTE Appeared : Nov 8 2016
> PTE Cleared : L-90,R-78,S-90,W-82(Overall:84)
> EOI Submitted : Nov 11 2016
> Invite Received : Dec 21 2016
> VISA Applied : Dec 27 2016
> CO Contacted :
> PCC : Jan 10 2017
> Medical : Jan 3 2017
> VISA Grant :
> 
> What could be the reasons for delay? My application is still in received status


Due to holiday season, it is getting delayed for CO assignment. You should get direct grant in next few weeks. Status may not change until the last moment.


----------



## Amritbains206

dakshch said:


> I claimed 5 points...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks... i am just praying they make it fast



You will get it very soon.... have faith in almighty... even the delay was for a reason.. i am sure..
You are at the end of the waiting tunnel. And yes, keep ur cv and other details handy.. u might get a call within a day or two


----------



## manc0108

Guys, 

I have uploaded 59 documents in my visa application and only 1 place is left. If CO asks for additional papers where to upload remaining documents? Has anyone come across such situation?


----------



## scorpionking

manc0108 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have uploaded 59 documents in my visa application and only 1 place is left. If CO asks for additional papers where to upload remaining documents? Has anyone come across such situation?


You should have combined many into one (example, Add all the Tax documents year by year into one file) and uploaded. The max capacity is only 60


----------



## usankara

manc0108 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have uploaded 59 documents in my visa application and only 1 place is left. If CO asks for additional papers where to upload remaining documents? Has anyone come across such situation?


CO can remove some documents for you to upload if needed


----------



## hari_it_ram

Ismail_Aus said:


> ACS Submitted : Oct 25 2016
> 
> ACS Cleared : Nov 3 2016
> 
> PTE Appeared : Nov 8 2016
> 
> PTE Cleared : L-90,R-78,S-90,W-82(Overall:84)
> 
> EOI Submitted : Nov 11 2016
> 
> Invite Received : Dec 21 2016
> 
> VISA Applied : Dec 27 2016
> 
> CO Contacted :
> 
> PCC : Jan 10 2017
> 
> Medical : Jan 3 2017
> 
> VISA Grant :
> 
> 
> 
> What could be the reasons for delay? My application is still in received status




Delay? What delay? Mate you are not even done with three weeks from visa lodge. Give atleast a month and half.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Good luck for tomorrow everyone 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

hari_it_ram said:


> Delay? What delay? Mate you are not even done with three weeks from visa lodge. Give atleast a month and half.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Hi friend, just out of curiosity, what did the CO contacted you for?


----------



## hari_it_ram

misecmisc said:


> Hi friend, just out of curiosity, what did the CO contacted you for?




Asked for Marriage Certificate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## andreyx108b

usankara said:


> CO can remove some documents for you to upload if needed




Not really saw this ever happening. 

CO would request to send by email.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

oLivia0302 said:


> Hi! Did you provide payslip for all your employers? What proofs of employment did u submit?
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 u3sing Tapatalk


as i remember i provided for all employers ( 2 in my case)

apart from that i provided tax documents, reference letters


----------



## sultan_azam

usankara said:


> CO can remove some documents for you to upload if needed


Really ??? are you sure about this ?


----------



## Rajaastha

dakshch said:


> So after 408 days my employer got a call for verification.
> 
> He just called and informed that they called to ask about me pretending to be a employer where i have applied for a job. But when they started asking too detailed questions like about other employees and client details, my employer got wary and asked mam why does your co. need to know these details. Then she said she was from immigration department.
> 
> On a scale of 1 to 10 my employer says he answered all her queries to about a 7. He did not remember my exact joining dates and some other details.
> 
> Should i be worried ??? Will i too get a call or not ?
> They called him at 11:30 IST....


Hope that you will get the grant soon.

Can you pls explain what are the documents asked on your only CO contact.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Hey dsksch, what documents did you submit for employments?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

arvind2610 said:


> Hi tk123
> 
> Any link for Landing in Australia?




Landing in Australia Gang


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

manc0108 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have uploaded 59 documents in my visa application and only 1 place is left. If CO asks for additional papers where to upload remaining documents? Has anyone come across such situation?




Iseqlly you should have worked it out before uploading. Anyways, as I understand, once CO asks for more documents, the limit doesnt apply -- but I may be wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Ismail_Aus said:


> ACS Submitted : Oct 25 2016
> ACS Cleared : Nov 3 2016
> PTE Appeared : Nov 8 2016
> PTE Cleared : L-90,R-78,S-90,W-82(Overall:84)
> EOI Submitted : Nov 11 2016
> Invite Received : Dec 21 2016
> VISA Applied : Dec 27 2016
> CO Contacted :
> PCC : Jan 10 2017
> Medical : Jan 3 2017
> VISA Grant :
> 
> What could be the reasons for delay? My application is still in received status


It has not even been a month since you lodged the visa this is not called as delay. Wait for sometime you should hear from the CO


----------



## vikaschandra

manc0108 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have uploaded 59 documents in my visa application and only 1 place is left. If CO asks for additional papers where to upload remaining documents? Has anyone come across such situation?


Well when you reach the limit of 60 files per applicant the next option to provide any document if and when requested is via email to the gsm allocated. 

Hope the CO would be satisfied with the 59 docs that you have uploaded and give you grant without further request to submit additional evidence


----------



## vikaschandra

usankara said:


> CO can remove some documents for you to upload if needed


Have you come across similar situation where Co removed the documents to create space for additional evidences to be uploaded???


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

Guys, I have a doubt (shouldn't be at this stage)

Please advise me if my below understanding is 100% correct,

"The minimum English language threshold for visa 189 is IELTS - minimum 6 in all 4 modules & PTE - 50 in all 4 modules but no points will be awarded"

My IELTS score is 6, 6.5, 6 & 7 - Overall: 6.5, Competent English - Main applicant

My spouse PTE score is above 50 in all 4 modules, Competent English - dependent

I didn't claim any points for english and I uploaded my above score cards along with visa application

Does this meet the minimum english requirement for Visa 189 & shouldn't be a problem ?

Thanks !


----------



## Imxohail

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Guys, I have a doubt (shouldn't be at this stage)
> 
> Please advise me if my below understanding is 100% correct,
> 
> "The minimum English language threshold for visa 189 is IELTS - minimum 6 in all 4 modules & PTE - 50 in all 4 modules but no points will be awarded"
> 
> My IELTS score is 6, 6.5, 6 & 7 - Overall: 6.5, Competent English - Main applicant
> 
> My spouse PTE score is above 50 in all 4 modules, Competent English - dependent
> 
> I didn't claim any points for english and I uploaded my above score cards along with visa application
> 
> Does this meet the minimum english requirement for Visa 189 & shouldn't be a problem ?
> 
> Thanks !


Eligibility for SC189 is 6 at least in each module which you satisfy. If you are scoring 60 points or more with this IELTS score,. you are good to go.


----------



## nikhil_k

dakshch said:


> I claimed 5 points...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks... i am just praying they make it fast


Good to see your case being moved in the right direction...best of luck.

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Grant:XXX


----------



## andreyx108b

sultan_azam said:


> Really ??? are you sure about this ?




I dont think this is the case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Guys, I have a doubt (shouldn't be at this stage)
> 
> Please advise me if my below understanding is 100% correct,
> 
> "The minimum English language threshold for visa 189 is IELTS - minimum 6 in all 4 modules & PTE - 50 in all 4 modules but no points will be awarded"
> 
> My IELTS score is 6, 6.5, 6 & 7 - Overall: 6.5, Competent English - Main applicant
> 
> My spouse PTE score is above 50 in all 4 modules, Competent English - dependent
> 
> I didn't claim any points for english and I uploaded my above score cards along with visa application
> 
> Does this meet the minimum english requirement for Visa 189 & shouldn't be a problem ?
> 
> Thanks !




just one thing, for spouse you have to prove functional english (if you are not claiming points), requirement for which is even lower in terms of score, however, the test report had to be recent (less than 1 year old at the time of visa submission or taken after visa submission). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

usankara said:


> CO can remove some documents for you to upload if needed




a document once uploaded can never be removed as it is part of your application and is maintained in DIBP records even after your grant. 

My understanding is that the limit of 60 documents only apply for first submission. 

check this link http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Atta

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys managed to get connected finally, a guy picked up my call and he was very polite and patient. He asked for my passport no, dob, name, email id. He looked up my details and told me that my file is being processed by Brisbane office 😢😢😢😢 and the my case was last looked into on jan 16. 😢😢😢😢😢😢😢😢. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

Welcome to Brisbane waiting gang


----------



## gonnabeexpat

farjaf said:


> Welcome to Brisbane waiting gang


He asked me to shot an email to Brisbane office for getting the timeframe and everything          . Talk about tough luck    

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lakhvinder1

I got my grant today.. All the best to all of you..


----------



## farjaf

gonnabeexpat said:


> He asked me to shot an email to Brisbane office for getting the timeframe and everything          . Talk about tough luck
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


If u got any reply from GSM.Brisbane worth to count no of days to receive response


----------



## gonnabeexpat

lakhvinder1 said:


> I got my grant today.. All the best to all of you..


Congratulations, which team processed your application

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

farjaf said:


> If u got any reply from GSM.Brisbane worth to count no of days to receive response


Sorry couldn't understand

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys managed to get connected finally, a guy picked up my call and he was very polite and patient. He asked for my passport no, dob, name, email id. Hello les up my details and told me that my file is being processed by Brisbane office  and the my case was last looked into on jan 16. .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




woww woww woww ... looked into but no co contact means that they have the documents they need but may be doing the necessary checks (maybe through the VFS office next to your office) 

Good news is coming soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

gonnabeexpat said:


> Sorry couldn't understand
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Meaning they don't respond to Emails


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tk123 said:


> woww woww woww ... looked into but no co contact means that they have the documents they need but may be doing the necessary checks (maybe through the VFS office next to your office)
> 
> Good news is coming soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now iam even more tensed. Hope my hr replies soon to any verification calls maybe i should check with them . I submitted sd and bona fide certificate for current company employment. Don't know who they are going to call  .

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

farjaf said:


> Meaning they don't respond to Emails


            

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

gonnabeexpat said:


> Now iam even more tensed. Hope my hr replies soon to any verification calls maybe i should check with them . I submitted sd and bona fide certificate for current company employment. Don't know who they are going to call  .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




did u clakm points for current employment?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tk123 said:


> did u clakm points for current employment??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Previous company 2 years, and 1 year for current company 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

gonnabeexpat said:


> Yes. Previous company 2 years, and 1 year for current company
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




hopefully should not be an issue. i was told by a consultant that sometimes they flag certain work experience from high risk countries ... and your SD for a critical element of your claim may be causing the delay

good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tk123 said:


> hopefully should not be an issue. i was told by a consultant that sometimes they flag certain work experience from high risk countries ... and your SD for a critical element of your claim may be causing the delay
> 
> good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


    . That could be it. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

gonnabeexpat said:


> . That could be it.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




hopefully, it should not be an issue. but may be contributing to the longer lead time. 

good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakhvinder1

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations, which team processed your application
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


It was Adelaide


----------



## lakhvinder1

gonnabeexpat said:


> Now iam even more tensed. Hope my hr replies soon to any verification calls maybe i should check with them . I submitted sd and bona fide certificate for current company employment. Don't know who they are going to call  .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Dont be so nervous, my verification was done too. They are some experts. In my reference letter their was no HR email mentioned. only Director email was mentioned but anyhow they sent the verification email to HR, which they responded.


----------



## ashishjain

They requested 'Evidence of Functional English' for Spouse. I uploaded the colored scan of letter from her college in the correct section but still they contacted.

I believe they required it to be attested or merged with degree documents. Done both and now waiting !




scorpionking said:


> What was the reason for CO contact? Did you not include any document when submitted earlier?


----------



## farjaf

Day 170 ...


----------



## gonnabeexpat

farjaf said:


> Day 170 ...


  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## usankara

vikaschandra said:


> Have you come across similar situation where Co removed the documents to create space for additional evidences to be uploaded???


Yup
i did read a post from someone on this forum to upload his PCC


----------



## sultan_azam

lakhvinder1 said:


> I got my grant today.. All the best to all of you..


Congratulations mate... all the best


----------



## CaJn

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys managed to get connected finally, a guy picked up my call and he was very polite and patient. He asked for my passport no, dob, name, email id. He looked up my details and told me that my file is being processed by Brisbane office 😢😢😢😢 and the my case was last looked into on jan 16. 😢😢😢😢😢😢😢😢.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hey you need to tell yourself to be calm, because you are in a better shape today after your call; you now know that a CO is assigned and your file is being looked into (even though the status is received). If CO was looking for the first time earlier this week into your file wouldn't they need few days to review the ~20/30 odd files that were submitted?

Breath in.. Breath out.. Breath in...... and :fingerscrossed:

Easier said, than done.. Take care!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

CaJn said:


> Hey you need to tell yourself to be calm, because you are in a better shape today after your call; you now know that a CO is assigned and your file is being looked into (even though the status is received). If CO was looking for the first time earlier this week into your file wouldn't they need few days to review the ~20/30 odd files that were submitted?
> 
> Breath in.. Breath out.. Breath in...... and :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Easier said, than done.. Take care!


Yeah, atleast now I know that my file is being worked on.  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saraaa

gonnabeexpat said:


> Yeah, atleast now I know that my file is being worked on.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Congratulations, at least u got to know which team's handling your case & that it was very recently looked upon!!
That's one worry OFF your shoulders that your file has been lost somewhere 

Relax now & keep an eye on that VFS office 

All the best.


----------



## CaJn

kp123 said:


> Happy to inform you all , I received grant for myself and family today. Lodged on 18th September. Couple of CO contacts, last one was on 29th nov for form 815 for my daughter. My code is 263111.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even I applied on 18/Sep, my firs CO contact was on 27/09; after I submitted documents on 18/10 it has been silent!

I think you mentioned your CO was from Adelaide, can you please elaborate on the questions received during the couple of contacts (along with timelines)? Just curious to know cos of the similarity in date and CO center. 
I also observe that there are 2 more Justin and Sumit who have applied in September and awaiting grant.


----------



## Saraaa

dakshch said:


> So after 408 days my employer got a call for verification.
> 
> He just called and informed that they called to ask about me pretending to be a employer where i have applied for a job. But when they started asking too detailed questions like about other employees and client details, my employer got wary and asked mam why does your co. need to know these details. Then she said she was from immigration department.
> 
> On a scale of 1 to 10 my employer says he answered all her queries to about a 7. He did not remember my exact joining dates and some other details.
> 
> Should i be worried ??? Will i too get a call or not ?
> They called him at 11:30 IST....


Yayyyy... A positive movement in your case. 
At LAST. You will very soon be writing here about your GOLDEN EMAIL! 
Lots of wishes.


----------



## lesalesa

Hi All,

I am not frequent to this forum due to travel. My timeline as below.

189 - Engineering Technologist 233914
EOI - 6th July 2016
Invitation - 6th Aug 2016
Visa lodged - 12th Aug 2016 (upfront with all docs incl 4 country PCC (excluding Saudi Arabia) & incl medicals)
1st CO Contact - 10th Sep 2016 for kids stat declaration
Responded - 15th Sep 2016
2nd CO Contact - 22nd Oct 2016 for spouse exp certificate
Responded - 25th Oct 2016
3rd CO Contact - 25th Nov 2016 for Saudi PCC, self stat declaration
Responded - 6th Dec 2016 with non availability of Saudi PCC but with other supporting docs
Awaiting further feedback ------


----------



## Saraaa

CaJn said:


> Even I applied on 18/Sep, my firs CO contact was on 27/09; after I submitted documents on 18/10 it has been silent!
> 
> I think you mentioned your CO was from Adelaide, can you please elaborate on the questions received during the couple of contacts (along with timelines)? Just curious to know cos of the similarity in date and CO center.
> I also observe that there are 2 more Justin and Sumit who have applied in September and awaiting grant.



We ve also applied in September (22nd to be precise) & case is handled by Adelaide team. 
Last CO contact was on 30 Nov 2016 for secondary applicant PCC. It was provided before as well but re-uploaded it. 
In the waiting queue since then


----------



## Winwan

Dear all, 

Today, my agent informed me that Brisbane CO, Lauren, requested for my wife "Evidence of your relationship with your spouse". 

When we lodged our application on 21 Dec 2016, We uploaded our marriage certificate to both tab under mine and my wife name. But now CO only requesting for my wife and didn't ask for mine. 

My agent advised that CO might have missed it. So my agent emailed back to the CO with our marriage cert. 

Is it possible that the CO missed my wife marriage certificate (which is identical to mine)? 
Should I provide more information for relationship evidence apart from marriage cert? 
When should I expect response from CO? A month?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Saraaa said:


> Congratulations, at least u got to know which team's handling your case & that it was very recently looked upon!!
> That's one worry OFF your shoulders that your file has been lost somewhere
> 
> Relax now & keep an eye on that VFS office
> 
> All the best.


Yup. Need to be very alert 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

Winwan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Today, my agent informed me that Brisbane CO, Lauren, requested for my wife "Evidence of your relationship with your spouse".
> 
> When we lodged our application on 21 Dec 2016, We uploaded our marriage certificate to both tab under mine and my wife name. But now CO only requesting for my wife and didn't ask for mine.
> 
> My agent advised that CO might have missed it. So my agent emailed back to the CO with our marriage cert.
> 
> Is it possible that the CO missed my wife marriage certificate (which is identical to mine)?
> Should I provide more information for relationship evidence apart from marriage cert?
> When should I expect response from CO? A month?


I would recommend to email brisbane and wait for a reply (99% they won't reply!!!)
Once 28 period finished give gsm a call and ask for clarification


----------



## CaJn

Saraaa said:


> We ve also applied in September (22nd to be precise) & case is handled by Adelaide team.
> Last CO contact was on 30 Nov 2016 for secondary applicant PCC. It was provided before as well but re-uploaded it.
> In the waiting queue since then


So you will be the fourth person (including me) who applied in September and waiting.

Both our cases are similar as we have no updates after the first response!


----------



## yadavtinu

Winwan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Today, my agent informed me that Brisbane CO, Lauren, requested for my wife "Evidence of your relationship with your spouse".
> 
> When we lodged our application on 21 Dec 2016, We uploaded our marriage certificate to both tab under mine and my wife name. But now CO only requesting for my wife and didn't ask for mine.
> 
> My agent advised that CO might have missed it. So my agent emailed back to the CO with our marriage cert.
> 
> Is it possible that the CO missed my wife marriage certificate (which is identical to mine)?
> Should I provide more information for relationship evidence apart from marriage cert?
> When should I expect response from CO? A month?


What I did was attached an additional document for relationship evidence. As per my understanding, they are saying that though you are married to this person, show us an evidence that you are living together. So what you have a few options here, such as Joint bank account statement for last 6 months or a year, any government bill like electricity or anything else which have both of your names. You can also attach a postpaid mobile bill with same address to prove it. 
Since I am handling my case myself, I have less knowledge than an agent. So, please do your research also. It was my opinion only.
Best of Luck for your visa...


----------



## hari_it_ram

gonnabeexpat said:


> Now iam even more tensed. Hope my hr replies soon to any verification calls maybe i should check with them . I submitted sd and bona fide certificate for current company employment. Don't know who they are going to call  .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




I request you to check with current as well as previous company HR as many HR will not reply by their own if they don't have separate team for verification. We have to push. It's atleast good to know that your recent action is Jan 16th. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## hari_it_ram

tk123 said:


> hopefully should not be an issue. i was told by a consultant that sometimes they flag certain work experience from high risk countries ... and your SD for a critical element of your claim may be causing the delay
> 
> good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You mean to say providing SD for all employment claims will invite verification?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## kp123

CaJn said:


> Even I applied on 18/Sep, my firs CO contact was on 27/09; after I submitted documents on 18/10 it has been silent!
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mentioned your CO was from Adelaide, can you please elaborate on the questions received during the couple of contacts (along with timelines)? Just curious to know cos of the similarity in date and CO center.
> 
> I also observe that there are 2 more Justin and Sumit who have applied in September and awaiting grant.




Im not aware about which CO as my case was handled by agent.
Lodged : 18 September 
CO asked for form 80 , 1221 and spouse english : 27 sept 2016
CO asked for form 815 : 29 Nov 2016
Grant : 18 January 2017


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

hari_it_ram said:


> You mean to say providing SD for all employment claims will invite verification?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Hari, i know a guy who gave sd for all the three employments and he still got direct grant within 3 months from Brisbane team. As far as he knows there wasn't any employment verification.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

gonnabeexpat said:


> Hari, i know a guy who gave sd for all the three employments and he still got direct grant within 3 months from Brisbane team. As far as he knows there wasn't any employment verification.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Totally agree.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## tk123

hari_it_ram said:


> You mean to say providing SD for all employment claims will invite verification?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.




Any claims that you make to get to invite and visa, need to be substantiated and SD means that there is little room for them to verify other than accept the word of the person giving SD ... and you do know in our countries how we treat such declarations 

I wont blame them for being vigilant. Apologies in afvance, if this comes across as offensive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

tk123 said:


> Any claims that you make to get to invite and visa, need to be substantiated and SD means that there is little room for them to verify other than accept the word of the person giving SD ... and you do know in our countries how we treat such declarations
> 
> I wont blame them for being vigilant. Apologies in afvance, if this comes across as offensive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Totally understand. I know how it works and that's the reason I went again to all the employers and got RNR in their letterhead, it won't give a direct grant atleast be more authentic than SD as for as DIBP is concerned.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## andreyx108b

hari_it_ram said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.



I dont see any correlation SD/References - its all the same from the verification perspective. Especially if substantiated with other documents such as payslips and tax docs.


----------



## tk123

kp123 said:


> Im not aware about which CO as my case was handled by agent.
> Lodged : 18 September
> CO asked for form 80 , 1221 and spouse english : 27 sept 2016
> CO asked for form 815 : 29 Nov 2016
> Grant : 18 January 2017
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I suggest you import your application in IMMMIACCOUNT, as it will have record of all correspondence, documents and grant letters. May come in handy in the future. I understand from others that adding agent-managed applications to personal immiaccout is possible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tk123 said:


> Any claims that you make to get to invite and visa, need to be substantiated and SD means that there is little room for them to verify other than accept the word of the person giving SD ... and you do know in our countries how we treat such declarations
> 
> I wont blame them for being vigilant. Apologies in afvance, if this comes across as offensive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly, this is why I got a bona fide employment letter from the hr dept(signed by hr manager) explicitly stating that i needed one for applying for Australian visa. I got a sd from my colleague as i didnt want my appraisal to be affected by this   . For my previous company employment i submitted a proper reference letter on top of statutory declaration.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

hari_it_ram said:


> Totally understand. I know how it works and that's the reason I went again to all the employers and got RNR in their letterhead, it won't give a direct grant atleast be more authentic than SD as for as DIBP is concerned.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.




I studied law for a bit, and by default, submission of an affadavit or SD as a primary proof, invites scrutiny for the shear fact that there is a likely absence of actual proof. But then again, had I been good at understanding law, I would have continued there ... hehehe  ... 

Others are much more experienced than me when it comes to the ways of DIBP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

andreyx108b said:


> I dont see any correlation SD/References - its all the same from the verification perspective. Especially if substantiated with other documents such as payslips and tax docs.




Correct, no one knows how DIBP acts. It's all depends on the CO who handles it and of course or my. I strongly feel it's pure lucky beyond visa lodge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## tk123

gonnabeexpat said:


> Exactly, this is why I got a bona fide employment letter from the hr dept(signed by hr manager) explicitly stating that i needed one for applying for Australian visa. I got a sd from my colleague as i didnt want my appraisal to be affected by this   . For my previous company employment i submitted a proper reference letter on top of statutory declaration.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




This should be good enough. and you have a successful track of your boss getting grant with sinilar documents. You too will get it soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

tk123 said:


> I studied law for a bit, and by default, submission of an affadavit or SD as a primary proof, invites scrutiny for the shear fact that there is a likely absence of actual proof. But then again, had I been good at understanding law, I would have continued there ... hehehe  ...
> 
> Others are much more experienced than me when it comes to the ways of DIBP.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Cool. So any idea of becoming MARA in future? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## sultan_azam

andreyx108b said:


> I dont see any correlation SD/References - its all the same from the verification perspective. Especially if substantiated with other documents such as payslips and tax docs.


can DIBP forward the SD to HR department and ask for verification ??

have you seen any such case ?


----------



## hari_it_ram

sultan_azam said:


> can DIBP forward the SD to HR department and ask for verification ??
> 
> 
> 
> have you seen any such case ?




I have seen many. They will forward SD to HR and asks them to validate both the employment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## sultan_azam

hari_it_ram said:


> I have seen many. They will forward SD to HR and asks them to validate both the employment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


damn, even SD isnt safe then


----------



## gonnabeexpat

hari_it_ram said:


> I have seen many. They will forward SD to HR and asks them to validate both the employment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Yes to me this makes sense. That's why I enclosed the id card if the person along with the sd.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

hari_it_ram said:


> I have seen many. They will forward SD to HR and asks them to validate both the employment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.




I saw once. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anujdhall

Hi All,

I have paid fees and lodged the VISA (submitted application) on 13th Jan.
Have uploaded all necessary documents including PCC,form 80 and form 1221, medicals are also done.
Please help on below points.
1.) Anything else which needs to be done from my side , current status of application is "Received" 
2.) Any info on average time taken for direct grant ?

Thanks.

Skilled - Independent - 189 | Software Engineer

PTE : 17th October ,2016
ACS : 18th November ,2016
EOI Submitted : 28 November , 2016
Invitation Received : 21 Dec , 2016 
Visa Lodged : 13 Jan , 2017
Documents uploaded : 18 Jan , 2017


----------



## Hilz

I submitted my application on 2nd August 2016. CO asked for evidence of defacto relationship, PCC and medical for me, my girlfriend, parents, and siblings on 2nd September 2016. 
I submitted my PCC and medicals and requested my girlfriend, parents and siblings to be removed from the application (filled form 1023-notification of incorrect answers) as am not in a defacto relationship yet with my girlfriend and all my siblings and parents are not dependent on me on 9th September 2016.
Since then, I have not heard from GSM Brisbane. However, my PCC expire on 18th next month. Will this impact on my application and Initial Entry date in case I am granted the visa? 
Do I need to redo another PCC and upload just in case? 
Could the request to remove the above persons from the application be related to the delay?


----------



## ashishjain

1. Just wait...
2. Avg time is 21-27 days for Direct Grant (or CO Allocation)



Anujdhall said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have paid fees and lodged the VISA (submitted application) on 13th Jan.
> Have uploaded all necessary documents including PCC,form 80 and form 1221, medicals are also done.
> Please help on below points.
> 1.) Anything else which needs to be done from my side , current status of application is "Received"
> 2.) Any info on average time taken for direct grant ?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Skilled - Independent - 189 | Software Engineer
> 
> PTE : 17th October ,2016
> ACS : 18th November ,2016
> EOI Submitted : 28 November , 2016
> Invitation Received : 21 Dec , 2016
> Visa Lodged : 13 Jan , 2017
> Documents uploaded : 18 Jan , 2017


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Anujdhall said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have paid fees and lodged the VISA (submitted application) on 13th Jan.
> Have uploaded all necessary documents including PCC,form 80 and form 1221, medicals are also done.
> Please help on below points.
> 1.) Anything else which needs to be done from my side , current status of application is "Received"
> 2.) Any info on average time taken for direct grant ?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Skilled - Independent - 189 | Software Engineer
> 
> PTE : 17th October ,2016
> ACS : 18th November ,2016
> EOI Submitted : 28 November , 2016
> Invitation Received : 21 Dec , 2016
> Visa Lodged : 13 Jan , 2017
> Documents uploaded : 18 Jan , 2017


You should start panicking after march. Till then pray for direct grant(usually given 10 to 15 days after lodgement)

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepakjnair

Hi Guys ,

Happy to let you know that i have received grant today morning!!!

Thanks to everyone for their guidance...

Was a pleasant surprise !


----------



## guru1234

gonnabeexpat said:


> Yeah, atleast now I know that my file is being worked on.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


can u please share the number on which you have called


----------



## SmartB

deepakjnair said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Happy to let you know that i have received grant today morning!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their guidance...
> 
> Was a pleasant surprise !


Congratulations and Welcome to the club.


----------



## suppala.sudhir

Hi friends,
I got the below update under health assessment. Is there any problem? Do i need to worry? Please sugest.

Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

guru1234 said:


> can u please share the number on which you have called


+61131881

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

deepakjnair said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Happy to let you know that i have received grant today morning!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their guidance...
> 
> Was a pleasant surprise !


Congratulations Deepak


----------



## sultan_azam

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi friends,
> I got the below update under health assessment. Is there any problem? Do i need to worry? Please sugest.
> 
> Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


nothing to worry

next status could be

"Health Clearance Provided - No action required"


----------



## suppala.sudhir

sultan_azam said:


> nothing to worry
> 
> next status could be
> 
> "Health Clearance Provided - No action required"


Thank you Sultan. Normally how long does it take to change to next status.?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

suppala.sudhir said:


> Thank you Sultan. Normally how long does it take to change to next status.?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


1-2 days after this,


----------



## suppala.sudhir

sultan_azam said:


> 1-2 days after this,


Thank you so much sultan.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Hilz said:


> I submitted my application on 2nd August 2016. CO asked for evidence of defacto relationship, PCC and medical for me, my girlfriend, parents, and siblings on 2nd September 2016.
> I submitted my PCC and medicals and requested my girlfriend, parents and siblings to be removed from the application (filled form 1023-notification of incorrect answers) as am not in a defacto relationship yet with my girlfriend and all my siblings and parents are not dependent on me on 9th September 2016.
> Since then, I have not heard from GSM Brisbane. However, my PCC expire on 18th next month. Will this impact on my application and Initial Entry date in case I am granted the visa?
> Do I need to redo another PCC and upload just in case?
> Could the request to remove the above persons from the application be related to the delay?


DIBP may be making the changes you have mentioned in 1023

also they might be doing some other checks

dropping them an email regarding your pcc expiry will be good


----------



## bigm0n

Day 87 and counting.

I think am gonna cross century....what say guys ?


----------



## Aakash89

Hi Guys. i was a silent follower of this forum. I want to share the news with everyone that i got PR for myself, my wife and my kid. 

Electronics Engineer- 60 Points

Age- 30
Bachelor Degree- 15
PTE- 10
NAATI- 5

Date of EOI- 27th Sep 2016
Date of Invitation- 12 oct 2016
Date of visa lodgement- 21 Nov 2016
Date of Visa Grant- 16 Jan 2017

Wish u all the best who are waiting for their Visas.


----------



## suppala.sudhir

Aakash89 said:


> Hi Guys. i was a silent follower of this forum. I want to share the news with everyone that i got PR for myself, my wife and my kid.
> 
> Electronics Engineer- 60 Points
> 
> Age- 30
> Bachelor Degree- 15
> PTE- 10
> NAATI- 5
> 
> Date of EOI- 27th Sep 2016
> Date of Invitation- 12 oct 2016
> Date of visa lodgement- 21 Nov 2016
> Date of Visa Grant- 16 Jan 2017
> 
> Wish u all the best who are waiting for their Visas.


Congratulations aakash..is that a direct grant or co requested for anything?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## lakhvinder1

sultan_azam said:


> can DIBP forward the SD to HR department and ask for verification ??
> 
> have you seen any such case ?


n my reference letter it has email address of Director as authorized signatory but the email verification was done with HR. 

HR did not disclose me the details of the conversation but they asked me check with them before submitting any company related documents for future. I think they send all the letter used as reference in email.


----------



## suppala.sudhir

Hi..one more query.
As I have lodged 189 visa. I forgot to withdraw my eoi for 190. Will that be a problem?. Im unable to remember that password?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hilz

sultan_azam said:


> can DIBP forward the SD to HR department and ask for verification ??
> 
> have you seen any such case ?





Aakash89 said:


> Hi Guys. i was a silent follower of this forum. I want to share the news with everyone that i got PR for myself, my wife and my kid.
> 
> Electronics Engineer- 60 Points
> 
> Age- 30
> Bachelor Degree- 15
> PTE- 10
> NAATI- 5
> 
> Date of EOI- 27th Sep 2016
> Date of Invitation- 12 oct 2016
> Date of visa lodgement- 21 Nov 2016
> Date of Visa Grant- 16 Jan 2017
> 
> Wish u all the best who are waiting for their Visas.


Congratulations mate. Which team issued the grant? Brisbane or Adelaide?


----------



## sultan_azam

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi..one more query.
> As I have lodged 189 visa. I forgot to withdraw my eoi for 190. Will that be a problem?. Im unable to remember that password?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


It wont be a problem but removing it will be good as this will give chance to someone else

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Aakash89 said:


> Hi Guys. i was a silent follower of this forum. I want to share the news with everyone that i got PR for myself, my wife and my kid.
> 
> Electronics Engineer- 60 Points
> 
> Age- 30
> Bachelor Degree- 15
> PTE- 10
> NAATI- 5
> 
> Date of EOI- 27th Sep 2016
> Date of Invitation- 12 oct 2016
> Date of visa lodgement- 21 Nov 2016
> Date of Visa Grant- 16 Jan 2017
> 
> Wish u all the best who are waiting for their Visas.


Congratulations dude. Which team processed your application?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

bigm0n said:


> Day 87 and counting.
> 
> I think am gonna cross century....what say guys ?


havemt u already crossed it ?


----------



## dakshch

gonnabeexpat said:


> That's awesome dsksch, you should be happy . I think you're long wait is coming to an end. Could you please post your timeline and job code please
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




263111

EOI and invitation : September 2015
Applied: December 2015
Co contact for PTE score : January 2016
Employment verification: January 2017
Grant: ????


----------



## SmartB

Hilz said:


> Do I need to redo another PCC and upload just in case?
> Could the request to remove the above persons from the application be related to the delay?


From my experience, though obviously each case is different, maybe you shouldn't worry because if needed the CO will make the request. 
We got our grants just recently even though we applied way back in 2015 front loading PCCs and medicals. CO only requested for child to re-do medical and to sign a health declaration form. And 4 weeks after the golden email came in.

But for your peace of mind and if you are really worried, then maybe as someone mentioned send an email to them?


----------



## dakshch

Rajaastha said:


> Hope that you will get the grant soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you pls explain what are the documents asked on your only CO contact.




CO asked for the PTE score to be sent via their website in January 2016.


----------



## dakshch

gonnabeexpat said:


> Hey dsksch, what documents did you submit for employments?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




R&R on letter head
Payslips from start till now (4 each year)
Income tax returns


----------



## sultan_azam

Aakash89 said:


> Hi Guys. i was a silent follower of this forum. I want to share the news with everyone that i got PR for myself, my wife and my kid.
> 
> Electronics Engineer- 60 Points
> 
> Age- 30
> Bachelor Degree- 15
> PTE- 10
> NAATI- 5
> 
> Date of EOI- 27th Sep 2016
> Date of Invitation- 12 oct 2016
> Date of visa lodgement- 21 Nov 2016
> Date of Visa Grant- 16 Jan 2017
> 
> Wish u all the best who are waiting for their Visas.


Congratulations Aakash


----------



## sultan_azam

lakhvinder1 said:


> n my reference letter it has email address of Director as authorized signatory but the email verification was done with HR.
> 
> HR did not disclose me the details of the conversation but they asked me check with them before submitting any company related documents for future. I think they send all the letter used as reference in email.


okk, thanks for sharing this information


----------



## dakshch

Amritbains206 said:


> You will get it very soon.... have faith in almighty... even the delay was for a reason.. i am sure..
> You are at the end of the waiting tunnel. And yes, keep ur cv and other details handy.. u might get a call within a day or two




Yes i am prepared for that.


----------



## scorpionking

Aakash89 said:


> Hi Guys. i was a silent follower of this forum. I want to share the news with everyone that i got PR for myself, my wife and my kid.
> 
> Electronics Engineer- 60 Points
> 
> Age- 30
> Bachelor Degree- 15
> PTE- 10
> NAATI- 5
> 
> Date of EOI- 27th Sep 2016
> Date of Invitation- 12 oct 2016
> Date of visa lodgement- 21 Nov 2016
> Date of Visa Grant- 16 Jan 2017
> 
> Wish u all the best who are waiting for their Visas.


Congrats Akash!!! Seeing the first one with points for NAATI. Glad that you made it.


----------



## lakhvinder1

dakshch said:


> Yes i am prepared for that.


I see 263111 is being cleared now. So you can be hopeful. I received grant within 2 days of Job verification. My company replied on 17th and I got the grant today.


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Add me in too*



CaJn said:


> So you will be the fourth person (including me) who applied in September and waiting.
> 
> Both our cases are similar as we have no updates after the first response!



Folks,

Add me in too
Applied on Sep 30/2016.
Received Status : No CO contact whatsoever


----------



## ahmedali85

So when should i expect a contact from co for my visa application. I paid the visa fees on 9th of Jan 2017. Is this date also the visa lodge date too? Though the documents were uploaded a bit after this date

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsingh006

*Query regarding employment verification*

Hi All,

I work with Accenture and have previously worked with Infosys & Cognizant.
HR is a big team here, how do I know which HR will be contacted for employment verification?
And secondly, how do u know if employment verification is already done or not? Can we raise a request to HR to confirm the same?


----------



## bigm0n

Manan008 said:


> havemt u already crossed it ?


Yeah, guess my first call will go on 90th Day. I know that also have not much effect but let it be.


----------



## ibbz87

Guys quick help.
my agent has not shared my trn nunber with me and reason being loads of applicants when had access to the immiaccount did not pay the final installation of 500usd to them once they got grant so that is why they wont share it, however they said if i can pay my final installment now that is supposed to be paud after grant, they can share the TRN number with me.
should i go for it and pay them upfront?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

lakhvinder1 said:


> I see 263111 is being cleared now. So you can be hopeful. I received grant within 2 days of Job verification. My company replied on 17th and I got the grant today.


Congrats mate&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

Winwan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> 
> 
> Today, my agent informed me that Brisbane CO, Lauren, requested for my wife "Evidence of your relationship with your spouse".
> 
> 
> 
> When we lodged our application on 21 Dec 2016, We uploaded our marriage certificate to both tab under mine and my wife name. But now CO only requesting for my wife and didn't ask for mine.
> 
> 
> 
> My agent advised that CO might have missed it. So my agent emailed back to the CO with our marriage cert.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible that the CO missed my wife marriage certificate (which is identical to mine)?
> 
> Should I provide more information for relationship evidence apart from marriage cert?
> 
> When should I expect response from CO? A month?




Is there more evidence that you can provide to prove relationship other than just the marriage certificate. 

If your agent uploaded the document at the right place and with the right name, I would say that the chance of CO having overlooked it is pretty low (though not impossible). 

In my document request, CO had asked specifically for Marriage Certificate and not Proof of Relationship. Please cross check and ask the agent for the actual document requedt from CO. 

I would suggest that you provide additional proof of relationship if it isnpossible for you. 

In my case, I provided, Bank Statments (3 years), Passport, Marriage Certificate, Children Birth Certificate, etc. 

Good luvk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Lot of grants today, hope the streak continues 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

lakhvinder1 said:


> I got my grant today.. All the best to all of you..


Congrats.


----------



## Amritbains206

gsingh006 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I work with Accenture and have previously worked with Infosys & Cognizant.
> 
> HR is a big team here, how do I know which HR will be contacted for employment verification?
> 
> And secondly, how do u know if employment verification is already done or not? Can we raise a request to HR to confirm the same?




Hi,
I have also worked for infosys earlier. I asked them for roles and responsibilities letter but they straight away refused.. i even escalated the issue but to no avail. did u get yours??


----------



## dink2s

Has anyone paid the visa fee with ICICI multi-currency card? I need to pay fee, will this work? has anyone paid through it recently?


----------



## ashishjain

ibbz87 said:


> Guys quick help.
> my agent has not shared my trn nunber with me and reason being loads of applicants when had access to the immiaccount did not pay the final installation of 500usd to them once they got grant so that is why they wont share it, however they said if i can pay my final installment now that is supposed to be paud after grant, they can share the TRN number with me.
> should i go for it and pay them upfront?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


I won't recommend making any advance payment.

Tell him, he is just an agent and if he won't share your application details with you, then you will proceed to DIBP and tell them that a MARA agent is not abiding the set guidelines.

It is your application and hence your right.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amritbains206

ibbz87 said:


> Guys quick help.
> my agent has not shared my trn nunber with me and reason being loads of applicants when had access to the immiaccount did not pay the final installation of 500usd to them once they got grant so that is why they wont share it, however they said if i can pay my final installment now that is supposed to be paud after grant, they can share the TRN number with me.
> should i go for it and pay them upfront?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




Are we supposed to make payment even after the grant?


----------



## misecmisc

deepakjnair said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Happy to let you know that i have received grant today morning!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their guidance...
> 
> Was a pleasant surprise !


Congrats.


----------



## ibbz87

Amritbains206 said:


> Are we supposed to make payment even after the grant?


no no
i was talking about agent's fee

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ashishjain

Amritbains206 said:


> Are we supposed to make payment even after the grant?


He is talking about his deal with agent.

So, if you are applying on your own then no payment after grant.

If you are applying through agent then it totally depends on the deal set between you two.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amritbains206

ibbz87 said:


> no no
> i was talking about agent's fee
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




Oh okk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thepirate

dink2s said:


> Has anyone paid the visa fee with ICICI multi-currency card? I need to pay fee, will this work? has anyone paid through it recently?


Yes, I have used ICICI bank multi currency card.It worked like charm.


----------



## dink2s

thepirate said:


> Yes, I have used ICICI bank multi currency card.It worked like charm.


Thank u bro...I shall use it then..


----------



## justin787

Sumit Goenka said:


> Hi all, I am waiting for grant since September 2016, I logged my visa on 17 Sept 2106,CO contacted for medicals of mine and my rnr letter of my current company which I forgot to upload on 26 Sept. Information provided on 29 Sept. CO is from Adelaide. I call Dibp Adelaide twice but only generic reply I got. Dropped them mail also.
> Please suggest what shall I do for getting my grant early.
> Advice please experts.


I've also applied in September and provided info on the 29th. I don't think there's a trick to getting your grant processed earlier.

I'd call them but I don't think it would help. I did send them an email last week but I know they usually either not reply or take at least a month to respond so...


----------



## justin787

CaJn said:


> So you will be the fourth person (including me) who applied in September and waiting.
> 
> Both our cases are similar as we have no updates after the first response!


I guess there are a bunch of us waiting since September. At least for me I got a response in October after the CO contact which was a month earlier. but it's been dead silent since then.


----------



## misecmisc

@dakshch and @gonnabeexpat : Congrats to both of you, as your posts indicate some work in progress on your applications. May both of you achieve your desired wholesome goals. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## pushkar1985

Congratulations to all new grant holders. Hope to see more in coming days specially who are waiting for quite long. Best wishes

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## ausguy11

He he he he...... 



Amritbains206 said:


> Are we supposed to make payment even after the grant?


----------



## pushkar1985

ausguy11 said:


> He he he he......


   

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## MG22

Getting worried.. People with similar timelines as mine and even those who lodged later than me are getting CO assigned. My status is still received. 

is it the date of application submission or the date of last document uploaded, which is taken into consideration while picking up application in queue?


----------



## sultan_azam

ashishjain said:


> I won't recommend making any advance payment.
> 
> Tell him, he is just an agent and if he won't share your application details with you, then you will proceed to DIBP and tell them that a MARA agent is not abiding the set guidelines.
> 
> It is your application and hence your right.
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by ibbz87 View Post
> Guys quick help.
> my agent has not shared my trn nunber with me and reason being loads of applicants when had access to the immiaccount did not pay the final installation of 500usd to them once they got grant so that is why they wont share it, however they said if i can pay my final installment now that is supposed to be paud after grant, they can share the TRN number with me.
> should i go for it and pay them upfront?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



i wouldnt suggest doing that, you(ibbz) may have signed some contract with consultant, see what that says and honour that


----------



## bigm0n

After 40 minutes of hold, the call went thru and of no use. 

Generic reply it's in progress.


----------



## famy

bigm0n said:


> After 40 minutes of hold, the call went thru and of no use.
> 
> Generic reply it's in progress.


Please tell the number


----------



## CaJn

justin787 said:


> I guess there are a bunch of us waiting since September. At least for me I got a response in October after the CO contact which was a month earlier. but it's been dead silent since then.


True, there isn't any update after initial CO contact!

Calls didn't help either. Hope to see some light at the end of a rather looooong tunnel.

I'm currently at 126 days since lodge of application and 94 days since information provided.


----------



## CaJn

famy said:


> Please tell the number





gonnabeexpat said:


> *+61131881
> *


Here it is!

Try to search this thread as it has been posted multiple times!


----------



## dakshch

Day 410...


----------



## CaJn

dakshch said:


> Day 410...


Sends chill down my spine  

Did you try some options of contacting DIBP / escalation?


----------



## bigm0n

dakshch said:


> Day 410...


I know if doesn't matter but whats the job code?


----------



## thepirate

MG22 said:


> Getting worried.. People with similar timelines as mine and even those who lodged later than me are getting CO assigned. My status is still received.
> 
> is it the date of application submission or the date of last document uploaded, which is taken into consideration while picking up application in queue?


I am also looking for answer of this question. Can any expert comment.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Day 112

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

CaJn said:


> Sends chill down my spine
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try some options of contacting DIBP / escalation?



Yes i have called them frequently.
This tuesday i called them and then on Wednesday after 408 days, they did a employment verification. Now lets see how much longer it takes.



bigm0n said:


> I know if doesn't matter but whats the job code?



263111


----------



## ashishjain

As invite didn't came on Dec 07 for 2613 category and bulk invites were send on Dec 21, I believe lot of people lodged their visa between Dec 21 - Dec 30.

You'll hear from them soon ! I applied on 23/12, uploaded documents by 28/12 and CO assigned on 16/01.

*May be you get a grant today or next week*. Don't worry buddy 



MG22 said:


> Getting worried.. People with similar timelines as mine and even those who lodged later than me are getting CO assigned. My status is still received.
> 
> is it the date of application submission or the date of last document uploaded, which is taken into consideration while picking up application in queue?


----------



## andreyx108b

gsingh006 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I work with Accenture and have previously worked with Infosys & Cognizant.
> 
> HR is a big team here, how do I know which HR will be contacted for employment verification?
> 
> And secondly, how do u know if employment verification is already done or not? Can we raise a request to HR to confirm the same?




No one apart from your CO knows, if, how and when. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harryking

Day 140

ANZSCO code - 263111

Visa 189 - 70 points

Visa lodged -30th Aug 2016

CO Contact for documents - 7th Sep 2016

Submitted all documents except US PCC - 4th Oct 2016

US PCC submitted - 6th Dec 2016

Status - Assessment in Progress

No communication since the last CO contact on 7th Sep asking to upload docs


----------



## gonnabeexpat

bigm0n said:


> After 40 minutes of hold, the call went thru and of no use.
> 
> Generic reply it's in progress.


Ask them when was the last time the file was looked into 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

harryking said:


> Day 140
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO code - 263111
> 
> 
> 
> Visa 189 - 70 points
> 
> 
> 
> Visa lodged -30th Aug 2016
> 
> 
> 
> CO Contact for documents - 7th Sep 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Submitted all documents except US PCC - 4th Oct 2016
> 
> 
> 
> US PCC submitted - 6th Dec 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Status - Assessment in Progress
> 
> 
> 
> No communication since the last CO contact on 7th Sep asking to upload docs




Hello Harry

I too applied for US FBI PCC. When did you apply for it ? Did you try the expedited FBI PCC through the consultancy ?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiSG

sultan_azam said:


> i wouldnt suggest doing that, you(ibbz) may have signed some contract with consultant, see what that says and honour that


Hi Sultan,
Can you please answer my inbox question. Thank you


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

harryking said:


> Day 140
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO code - 263111
> 
> 
> 
> Visa 189 - 70 points
> 
> 
> 
> Visa lodged -30th Aug 2016
> 
> 
> 
> CO Contact for documents - 7th Sep 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Submitted all documents except US PCC - 4th Oct 2016
> 
> 
> 
> US PCC submitted - 6th Dec 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Status - Assessment in Progress
> 
> 
> 
> No communication since the last CO contact on 7th Sep asking to upload docs




Please help me with your experience in getting the FBI PCC. It seems to be 10-14 weeks time long wait !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saraaa

No grants today?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Saraaa said:


> No grants today?


I think it's too early to tell.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tgurmani

Aakash89 said:


> Hi Guys. i was a silent follower of this forum. I want to share the news with everyone that i got PR for myself, my wife and my kid.
> 
> Electronics Engineer- 60 Points
> 
> Age- 30
> Bachelor Degree- 15
> PTE- 10
> NAATI- 5
> 
> Date of EOI- 27th Sep 2016
> Date of Invitation- 12 oct 2016
> Date of visa lodgement- 21 Nov 2016
> Date of Visa Grant- 16 Jan 2017
> 
> Wish u all the best who are waiting for their Visas.




Congrats. You got direct grant? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgurmani

dakshch said:


> Day 410...




Omg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NP101

Hi champs
I and my partner did the medical assessment 4 days ago just want to know that how can I check the health assessment status?

By the way I have logged in to the Immi account and clicked on the REF no to the left of the screen where VIEW APPLICATION STATUS option is and after I clicked on mine and my partner's VIEW HEALTH ASSESSMENT tab on the left it shows the following 

HEALTH ASSESSMENT FOR ---
HEALTH CLEARANCE PROVIDES-NO ACTION REQUIRED (1234--)
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person .....etc

That means HEALTH ASSESSMENT is all good ?
Or is it just a normal message to DIBP

Any info champs?


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

np101 said:


> hi champs
> i and my partner did the medical assessment 4 days ago just want to know that how can i check the health assessment status?
> 
> By the way i have logged in to the immi account and clicked on the ref no to the left of the screen where view application status option is and after i clicked on mine and my partner's view health assessment tab on the left it shows the following
> 
> health assessment for ---
> health clearance provides-no action required (1234--)
> all health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person .....etc
> 
> that means health assessment is all good ?
> Or is it just a normal message to dibp
> 
> any info champs?


aaal izz well


----------



## sultan_azam

NP101 said:


> Hi champs
> I and my partner did the medical assessment 4 days ago just want to know that how can I check the health assessment status?
> 
> By the way I have logged in to the Immi account and clicked on the REF no to the left of the screen where VIEW APPLICATION STATUS option is and after I clicked on mine and my partner's VIEW HEALTH ASSESSMENT tab on the left it shows the following
> 
> HEALTH ASSESSMENT FOR ---
> HEALTH CLEARANCE PROVIDES-NO ACTION REQUIRED (1234--)
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person .....etc
> 
> That means HEALTH ASSESSMENT is all good ?
> Or is it just a normal message to DIBP
> 
> Any info champs?


all good


----------



## sultan_azam

ManiSG said:


> Hi Sultan,
> Can you please answer my inbox question. Thank you


replied


----------



## ibbz87

sultan_azam said:


> i wouldnt suggest doing that, you(ibbz) may have signed some contract with consultant, see what that says and honour that


yes bro i did have a contract with them where i was paying them installments of 500 on every siccessful stage and last installment is of 500usd that i had to pay once i get my grant letter.
However they refused to share TRN number with me as per their contract too because loads of applicants in past did not pay them the final 500 once they got the grant and as they had access to immiaccount, they did not need the agent to have a copy of their grabt letter.
however i was tired of being in the dark so i went ahead and paid them 500 in advance to get TRN number so that i can keep an eye on my application.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## NP101

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> np101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi champs
> i and my partner did the medical assessment 4 days ago just want to know that how can i check the health assessment status?
> 
> By the way i have logged in to the immi account and clicked on the ref no to the left of the screen where view application status option is and after i clicked on mine and my partner's view health assessment tab on the left it shows the following
> 
> health assessment for ---
> health clearance provides-no action required (1234--)
> all health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person .....etc
> 
> that means health assessment is all good ?
> Or is it just a normal message to dibp
> 
> any info champs?
> 
> 
> 
> aaal izz well
Click to expand...




sultan_azam said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi champs
> I and my partner did the medical assessment 4 days ago just want to know that how can I check the health assessment status?
> 
> By the way I have logged in to the Immi account and clicked on the REF no to the left of the screen where VIEW APPLICATION STATUS option is and after I clicked on mine and my partner's VIEW HEALTH ASSESSMENT tab on the left it shows the following
> 
> HEALTH ASSESSMENT FOR ---
> HEALTH CLEARANCE PROVIDES-NO ACTION REQUIRED (1234--)
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person .....etc
> 
> That means HEALTH ASSESSMENT is all good ?
> Or is it just a normal message to DIBP
> 
> Any info champs?
> 
> 
> 
> all good
Click to expand...

Great so in case after your medical assessment if something is extra required for the medical test then BUPA,SONIC OR MEDIBANK contact you to provide that from GP or HOSP to make sure nothing is major OR they just forward your reports to the DIBP and your CO deals with it??

Thanks for the reply, you guys are awesom


----------



## sultan_azam

ibbz87 said:


> yes bro i did have a contract with them where i was paying them installments of 500 on every siccessful stage and last installment is of 500usd that i had to pay once i get my grant letter.
> However they refused to share TRN number with me as per their contract too because loads of applicants in past did not pay them the final 500 once they got the grant and as they had access to immiaccount, they did not need the agent to have a copy of their grabt letter.
> however i was tired of being in the dark so i went ahead and paid them 500 in advance to get TRN number so that i can keep an eye on my application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


yeah, no problem in paying them full, 

all the best


----------



## sultan_azam

NP101 said:


> Great so in case after your medical assessment if something is extra required for the medical test then BUPA,SONIC OR MEDIBANK contact you to provide that from GP or HOSP to make sure nothing is major OR they just forward your reports to the DIBP and your CO deals with it??
> 
> Thanks for the reply, you guys are awesom


nothing more required in your case


----------



## indaussi

Dear Frds

below is my timeline 

request to all pl suggest what to do and any idea where it struck...

ANZSCO code - 263111

Visa 189 -60 points

Visa lodged -17th Aug 2016

1st CO Contact for documents - 25th Aug 2016

Submitted all documents - 21st Sep 2016

2nd CO contact for additional Documents(Form 815 and Birth certificate)- 16th Nov 2016

Submitted all documents- 17-Nov-2016

Status - Assessment in Progress

No communication since then

Pl suggest what to do and any idea where it struck...


----------



## farjaf

indaussi said:


> Dear Frds
> 
> below is my timeline
> 
> request to all pl suggest what to do and any idea where it struck...
> 
> ANZSCO code - 263111
> 
> Visa 189 -60 points
> 
> Visa lodged -17th Aug 2016
> 
> 1st CO Contact for documents - 25th Aug 2016
> 
> Submitted all documents - 21st Sep 2016
> 
> 2nd CO contact for additional Documents(Form 815 and Birth certificate)- 16th Nov 2016
> 
> Submitted all documents- 17-Nov-2016
> 
> Status - Assessment in Progress
> 
> No communication since then
> 
> Pl suggest what to do and any idea where it struck...


Adelaide or GSM Brisbane?


----------



## misecmisc

indaussi said:


> Dear Frds
> 
> below is my timeline
> 
> request to all pl suggest what to do and any idea where it struck...
> 
> ANZSCO code - 263111
> 
> Visa 189 -60 points
> 
> Visa lodged -17th Aug 2016
> 
> 1st CO Contact for documents - 25th Aug 2016
> 
> Submitted all documents - 21st Sep 2016
> 
> 2nd CO contact for additional Documents(Form 815 and Birth certificate)- 16th Nov 2016
> 
> Submitted all documents- 17-Nov-2016
> 
> Status - Assessment in Progress
> 
> No communication since then
> 
> Pl suggest what to do and any idea where it struck...


Hi,
One question: your second CO contact was for form 815 and birth certificate - so did you not submit the passport first page as birth certificate proof? Or was it that in the initial upload of documents, you submitted the passport first page as proof for birth certificate, but still the CO asked for birth certificate explicitly for date of birth proof? Can you please clarify? Thanks.


----------



## indaussi

farjaf said:


> Adelaide or GSM Brisbane?


Adeliade...


----------



## harryking

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Please help me with your experience in getting the FBI PCC. It seems to be 10-14 weeks time long wait !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear Rajesh,

Following are the actions I took for US PCC

1) Got the fingerprints done at Truth Labs Bangalore for self and spouse. The cost was 1750 INR per head. I carried print out of the fingerprint form available in FBI site.

2) Filled the Credit card details form along with the application form and couriered to US FBI via FEDEX on 30th September 2016. It costed around 3500 INR for the shipment. 

3) I had mentioned my Uncle's address as the receiving address as he stays in US to get rid of the delay in transit from US to India.

4) My credit card was encashed on the 50th day after FBI received the application.

5) The US PCC was dispatched 17 days after the credit card was encashed.

6) I uploaded the US PCC on 6th December 2016 and since then the assessment is in progress.


----------



## kelynrowe2014

indaussi said:


> Dear Frds
> 
> below is my timeline
> 
> request to all pl suggest what to do and any idea where it struck...
> 
> ANZSCO code - 263111
> 
> Visa 189 -60 points
> 
> Visa lodged -17th Aug 2016
> 
> 1st CO Contact for documents - 25th Aug 2016
> 
> Submitted all documents - 21st Sep 2016
> 
> 2nd CO contact for additional Documents(Form 815 and Birth certificate)- 16th Nov 2016
> 
> Submitted all documents- 17-Nov-2016
> 
> Status - Assessment in Progress
> 
> No communication since then
> 
> Pl suggest what to do and any idea where it struck...



I would ask you to be patient and check my time lines...that is the best I can say


----------



## andreyx108b

NP101 said:


> Hi champs
> I and my partner did the medical assessment 4 days ago just want to know that how can I check the health assessment status?
> 
> By the way I have logged in to the Immi account and clicked on the REF no to the left of the screen where VIEW APPLICATION STATUS option is and after I clicked on mine and my partner's VIEW HEALTH ASSESSMENT tab on the left it shows the following
> 
> HEALTH ASSESSMENT FOR ---
> HEALTH CLEARANCE PROVIDES-NO ACTION REQUIRED (1234--)
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person .....etc
> 
> That means HEALTH ASSESSMENT is all good ?
> Or is it just a normal message to DIBP
> 
> Any info champs?




Yep. All good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harryking

indaussi said:


> Dear Frds
> 
> below is my timeline
> 
> request to all pl suggest what to do and any idea where it struck...
> 
> ANZSCO code - 263111
> 
> Visa 189 -60 points
> 
> Visa lodged -17th Aug 2016
> 
> 1st CO Contact for documents - 25th Aug 2016
> 
> Submitted all documents - 21st Sep 2016
> 
> 2nd CO contact for additional Documents(Form 815 and Birth certificate)- 16th Nov 2016
> 
> Submitted all documents- 17-Nov-2016
> 
> Status - Assessment in Progress
> 
> No communication since then
> 
> Pl suggest what to do and any idea where it struck...



Dear IndAussi,

My timelines are almost similar to yours... My job code is also 263111 and the application is "assessment in progress" since 6th Dec 2016. The GSM office is Adelaide.


----------



## NP101

andreyx108b said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi champs
> I and my partner did the medical assessment 4 days ago just want to know that how can I check the health assessment status?
> 
> By the way I have logged in to the Immi account and clicked on the REF no to the left of the screen where VIEW APPLICATION STATUS option is and after I clicked on mine and my partner's VIEW HEALTH ASSESSMENT tab on the left it shows the following
> 
> HEALTH ASSESSMENT FOR ---
> HEALTH CLEARANCE PROVIDES-NO ACTION REQUIRED (1234--)
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person .....etc
> 
> That means HEALTH ASSESSMENT is all good ?
> Or is it just a normal message to DIBP
> 
> Any info champs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. All good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Ok thanks bud


----------



## indaussi

misecmisc said:


> Hi,
> One question: your second CO contact was for form 815 and birth certificate - so did you not submit the passport first page as birth certificate proof? Or was it that in the initial upload of documents, you submitted the passport first page as proof for birth certificate, but still the CO asked for birth certificate explicitly for date of birth proof? Can you please clarify? Thanks.


Hi misecmisc

Intially i submitted secondery school certificate as proof of birth but that was not tested by any authorised person.. so again i submit the tested copy...


----------



## NP101

sultan_azam said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great so in case after your medical assessment if something is extra required for the medical test then BUPA,SONIC OR MEDIBANK contact you to provide that from GP or HOSP to make sure nothing is major OR they just forward your reports to the DIBP and your CO deals with it??
> 
> Thanks for the reply, you guys are awesom
> 
> 
> 
> nothing more required in your case
Click to expand...

Thank you sultan


----------



## andreyx108b

harryking said:


> Dear IndAussi,
> 
> 
> 
> My timelines are almost similar to yours... My job code is also 263111 and the application is "assessment in progress" since 6th Dec 2016. The GSM office is Adelaide.




Please remember Job code is irrelevant for visa processing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kudians

Hi all, I got the ITA on the Jan 4th round (As analyst programmer). Just started the application however have few queries, really appreciate your feedback....
( i had posted this on 2017 as well hope to get some answers either here or there!)


- For indians do can we leave the national ID as no? I have a pan card. But in the forum there are different opinions, if thats considered a national ID. Has anyone apply for Visa with National ID s no and got the Grant?

- About the dates on the education (also employment), as I don't know the exact start dates of my degrees. and for employment some of the letter have only month/year?

- I have an incomplete degree, where I did most of the course work in 2002-2004, but haven't got the degree yet, may i know how to enter that info in the immi account.

- I am an Indian but currently living in Singapore as a PR. Should I submit my Singapore PR card / Drivers license details under , "Other Identity Documents"?

- I am not claiming points for my spouse, but do I still need to get her education / employment attested and upload ?

- My wife BC doesn't have her name on it, I tried to get a letter from Indian Embassy in SG, but that letter says, this certificate is true as the the passport. So its referring back to the passport. So wondering if which one should i submit now? or both?

- Do we need to certify every single documents as True Copies (from a notary?) Or only the main docs like Passports / BC / MC etc. (And no need for salary slips / bank statements etc.. ) 

Many thanks in advance..


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

harryking said:


> Dear Rajesh,
> 
> 
> 
> Following are the actions I took for US PCC
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Got the fingerprints done at Truth Labs Bangalore for self and spouse. The cost was 1750 INR per head. I carried print out of the fingerprint form available in FBI site.
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Filled the Credit card details form along with the application form and couriered to US FBI via FEDEX on 30th September 2016. It costed around 3500 INR for the shipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 3) I had mentioned my Uncle's address as the receiving address as he stays in US to get rid of the delay in transit from US to India.
> 
> 
> 
> 4) My credit card was encashed on the 50th day after FBI received the application.
> 
> 
> 
> 5) The US PCC was dispatched 17 days after the credit card was encashed.
> 
> 
> 
> 6) I uploaded the US PCC on 6th December 2016 and since then the assessment is in progress.




Thank you very much Harry. Can I get your mobile number please ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harryking

kelynrowe2014 said:


> I would ask you to be patient and check my time lines...that is the best I can say


Hi Kelynrowe2014,

Did you try calling DIBP anytime after providing all requested docs? If yes, what was the response?

Cheers,


----------



## gandhiaarti02

Hi All,

I am happy to inform you that I have received my grant today at 11am IST. This forum has really helped me a lot during my visa process and I hope everyone receives their grant soon. 

ANZSCO : Systems Analyst
Points: 75-> 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+10(Exp)
PTE-A: L/R/S/W:/81/79/90/80 :15 Sept 2016
ACS : 30 Sep 2016 
EOI Invitation: 11 Oct 2016
Medicals: 2nd Nov 2016
PCC Italy and Japan: 11 Nov 2016
Visa Lodge: 11 Nov 2016
CO Allocated: Adelaide : 21 Nov 2016 ( Requested for India PCC)
Responded to CO: 28 Nov 2016
Visa Grant: 20th Jan 2017


----------



## ibbz87

so i imported my application and it says updated on 6th january and last time when my agent provided all the info was on 23rd december.
the status says "ASSESSMENT INPROGRESS"

can someone please explain until when should i expect a reply from CO or an update or request or whatever

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

gandhiaarti02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform you that I have received my grant today at 11am IST. This forum has really helped me a lot during my visa process and I hope everyone receives their grant soon.
> 
> ANZSCO : Systems Analyst
> Points: 75-> 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+10(Exp)
> PTE-A: L/R/S/W:/81/79/90/80 :15 Sept 2016
> ACS : 30 Sep 2016
> EOI Invitation: 11 Oct 2016
> Medicals: 2nd Nov 2016
> PCC Italy and Japan: 11 Nov 2016
> Visa Lodge: 11 Nov 2016
> CO Allocated: Adelaide : 21 Nov 2016 ( Requested for India PCC)
> Responded to CO: 28 Nov 2016
> Visa Grant: 20th Jan 2017


Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

Saraaa said:


> No grants today?


One of my pakistani friend got grant yesterday. He lodged application on 24 september.


----------



## Manan008

115 Days.. </3


----------



## drasadqamar

ibbz87 said:


> so i imported my application and it says updated on 6th january and last time when my agent provided all the info was on 23rd december.
> the status says "ASSESSMENT INPROGRESS"
> 
> can someone please explain until when should i expect a reply from CO or an update or request or whatever
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


I inbox you please reply


----------



## drasadqamar

gandhiaarti02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform you that I have received my grant today at 11am IST. This forum has really helped me a lot during my visa process and I hope everyone receives their grant soon.
> 
> ANZSCO : Systems Analyst
> Points: 75-> 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+10(Exp)
> PTE-A: L/R/S/W:/81/79/90/80 :15 Sept 2016
> ACS : 30 Sep 2016
> EOI Invitation: 11 Oct 2016
> Medicals: 2nd Nov 2016
> PCC Italy and Japan: 11 Nov 2016
> Visa Lodge: 11 Nov 2016
> CO Allocated: Adelaide : 21 Nov 2016 ( Requested for India PCC)
> Responded to CO: 28 Nov 2016
> Visa Grant: 20th Jan 2017


Congratulations to you and your family


----------



## pm10481

kudians said:


> Hi all, I got the ITA on the Jan 4th round (As analyst programmer). Just started the application however have few queries, really appreciate your feedback....
> ( i had posted this on 2017 as well hope to get some answers either here or there!)
> 
> 
> - For indians do can we leave the national ID as no? I have a pan card. But in the forum there are different opinions, if thats considered a national ID. Has anyone apply for Visa with National ID s no and got the Grant? : Passport is fine for this
> 
> - About the dates on the education (also employment), as I don't know the exact start dates of my degrees. and for employment some of the letter have only month/year? Month/year is what they ask for especially for education. should work even for employment
> 
> - I have an incomplete degree, where I did most of the course work in 2002-2004, but haven't got the degree yet, may i know how to enter that info in the immi account.
> No idea
> 
> - I am an Indian but currently living in Singapore as a PR. Should I submit my Singapore PR card / Drivers license details under , "Other Identity Documents"?you require PCC from Singapore if the stay is more than year
> 
> - I am not claiming points for my spouse, but do I still need to get her education / employment attested and upload ?you require her info like education / emplyment is just as information no proof required.
> 
> - My wife BC doesn't have her name on it, I tried to get a letter from Indian Embassy in SG, but that letter says, this certificate is true as the the passport. So its referring back to the passport. So wondering if which one should i submit now? or both?only passport
> 
> - Do we need to certify every single documents as True Copies (from a notary?) Or only the main docs like Passports / BC / MC etc. (And no need for salary slips / bank statements etc.. ) yes
> Many thanks in advance..



Answered inline.


----------



## indaussi

andreyx108b said:


> Please remember Job code is irrelevant for visa processing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi andreyx

what u suggest on this.....where it struck....


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Hi All,

Today I received an email to provide Form 815, health undertaking. I checked my immi account, it doesn't mention anything about form 815. 

Also, how much time to the visa grant after submitting form 815.



indaussi said:


> Hi andreyx
> 
> what u suggest on this.....where it struck....


----------



## goose12

CaJn said:


> True, there isn't any update after initial CO contact!
> 
> Calls didn't help either. Hope to see some light at the end of a rather looooong tunnel.
> 
> I'm currently at 126 days since lodge of application and 94 days since information provided.


Count me in to this group.

I have been waiting since October 12, 2016

My Timelines
ICT Business Analyst - 75 Points
Visa Lodged - 12 Oct, 2016
CO Contact - 21 Nov (Asked for some payslips and functinal english proof of spouse) These were already uploded. Not sure why were asked again
Information Provided - 21 Nov

Waiting since then........


----------



## misecmisc

indaussi said:


> Hi misecmisc
> 
> Intially i submitted secondery school certificate as proof of birth but that was not tested by any authorised person.. so again i submit the tested copy...


Hi @indaussi, so the question is - does DIBP does not accept passport first page as date of birth proof? Since I have not submitted my application, so may be a silly question, but still asking - in the application form, I think there would be multiple web-pages and in one of those webpages, the documents would need to be uploaded - so then in that web-page is it something like different sections are made like Date of Birth proof section, Marriage proof section etc. - then we need to upload the documents in the Date of Birth section which shall prove our date of birth - is it something like this? So you uploaded your High School certificate for your date of birth proof in your application - is my this thinking correct? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## biochandu

harryking said:


> Dear IndAussi,
> 
> My timelines are almost similar to yours... My job code is also 263111 and the application is "assessment in progress" since 6th Dec 2016. The GSM office is Adelaide.


Hello 

Same job code - 263111
Submitted all docs on 30th Aug 2016...

Assessment in Progress and no response still... now 150 days


----------



## misecmisc

gandhiaarti02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform you that I have received my grant today at 11am IST. This forum has really helped me a lot during my visa process and I hope everyone receives their grant soon.
> 
> ANZSCO : Systems Analyst
> Points: 75-> 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+10(Exp)
> PTE-A: L/R/S/W:/81/79/90/80 :15 Sept 2016
> ACS : 30 Sep 2016
> EOI Invitation: 11 Oct 2016
> Medicals: 2nd Nov 2016
> PCC Italy and Japan: 11 Nov 2016
> Visa Lodge: 11 Nov 2016
> CO Allocated: Adelaide : 21 Nov 2016 ( Requested for India PCC)
> Responded to CO: 28 Nov 2016
> Visa Grant: 20th Jan 2017


Congrats. One question if you can please suggest - for date of birth proof, is passport not sufficient? Which documents you uploaded for your date of birth proof? So please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Today I received an email to provide Form 815, health undertaking. I checked my immi account, it doesn't mention anything about form 815.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, how much time to the visa grant after submitting form 815.




Very soon you will hear, may be in less than a week and your IED will be within 6 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## misecmisc

hari_it_ram said:


> Very soon you will hear, may be in less than a week and your IED will be within 6 months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Hi @hari_it_ram, so did you missed to upload your marriage certificate in the initial upload - or - did CO asked something else apart from marriage certificate for proof of your marriage? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## gandhiaarti02

misecmisc said:


> Congrats. One question if you can please suggest - for date of birth proof, is passport not sufficient? Which documents you uploaded for your date of birth proof? So please suggest. Thanks.


Hi,

I had uploaded my passport and domicile certificate for DOB proof. For my spouse, it was passport and Birth Certificate.


----------



## hari_it_ram

misecmisc said:


> Hi @hari_it_ram, so did you missed to upload your marriage certificate in the initial upload - or - did CO asked something else apart from marriage certificate for proof of your marriage? Please suggest. Thanks.




I missed it durning front load.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## sultan_azam

kudians said:


> Hi all, I got the ITA on the Jan 4th round (As analyst programmer). Just started the application however have few queries, really appreciate your feedback....
> ( i had posted this on 2017 as well hope to get some answers either here or there!)
> 
> 
> - For indians do can we leave the national ID as no? I have a pan card. But in the forum there are different opinions, if thats considered a national ID. Has anyone apply for Visa with National ID s no and got the Grant?
> 
> - About the dates on the education (also employment), as I don't know the exact start dates of my degrees. and for employment some of the letter have only month/year?
> 
> - I have an incomplete degree, where I did most of the course work in 2002-2004, but haven't got the degree yet, may i know how to enter that info in the immi account.
> 
> - I am an Indian but currently living in Singapore as a PR. Should I submit my Singapore PR card / Drivers license details under , "Other Identity Documents"?
> 
> - I am not claiming points for my spouse, but do I still need to get her education / employment attested and upload ?
> 
> - My wife BC doesn't have her name on it, I tried to get a letter from Indian Embassy in SG, but that letter says, this certificate is true as the the passport. So its referring back to the passport. So wondering if which one should i submit now? or both?
> 
> - Do we need to certify every single documents as True Copies (from a notary?) Or only the main docs like Passports / BC / MC etc. (And no need for salary slips / bank statements etc.. )
> 
> Many thanks in advance..


1. you can leave the NATIONAL ID thing as blank

2. for education - try to remember exact dates, sessions generally start on Monday, 
for employment - exact dates required, this may be checked with company and verified with you on phone

3. Incomplete degree ??? are you having provisional degree certificate or the transcript ??? cant you collect degree in the meanwhile ???

4. even if you are not claiming partner points, it is better to upload education and employment documents for spouse(if any), also you need to prove functional english of spouse How can I prove I have functional English?

5. i have given matriculation certificate for date of birth

6. no need to certify each and every document, in fact color scan of originals will do


----------



## misecmisc

gandhiaarti02 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had uploaded my passport and domicile certificate for DOB proof. For my spouse, it was passport and Birth Certificate.


Thanks for your reply. Both me and my wife do not have our birth certificate, but I have birth certificate for my kid - I was wondering what should I do? If I upload the birth certificate for my kid, then the CO may ask for mine and my wife's birth certificate, but we don't have our birth certificate. I have my Tenth class certificate having my DOB in English, but my wife's Tenth class certificate is in Hindi language. I have Aadhar cards for me, my wife and my kid. So should I just upload the passport first page for date of birth proof for me, my wife and my kid? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

gandhiaarti02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform you that I have received my grant today at 11am IST. This forum has really helped me a lot during my visa process and I hope everyone receives their grant soon.
> 
> ANZSCO : Systems Analyst
> Points: 75-> 30(Age)+20(Eng)+15(Edu)+10(Exp)
> PTE-A: L/R/S/W:/81/79/90/80 :15 Sept 2016
> ACS : 30 Sep 2016
> EOI Invitation: 11 Oct 2016
> Medicals: 2nd Nov 2016
> PCC Italy and Japan: 11 Nov 2016
> Visa Lodge: 11 Nov 2016
> CO Allocated: Adelaide : 21 Nov 2016 ( Requested for India PCC)
> Responded to CO: 28 Nov 2016
> Visa Grant: 20th Jan 2017


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## sultan_azam

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received an email to provide Form 815, health undertaking. I checked my immi account, it doesn't mention anything about form 815.
> 
> Also, how much time to the visa grant after submitting form 815.


you will get a grant soon, IED will be six months from signing 815


the soon here could be one week to two months


----------



## gandhiaarti02

misecmisc said:


> Thanks for your reply. Both me and my wife do not have our birth certificate, but I have birth certificate for my kid - I was wondering what should I do? If I upload the birth certificate for my kid, then the CO may ask for mine and my wife's birth certificate, but we don't have our birth certificate. I have my Tenth class certificate having my DOB in English, but my wife's Tenth class certificate is in Hindi language. I have Aadhar cards for me, my wife and my kid. So should I just upload the passport first page for date of birth proof for me, my wife and my kid? Please suggest. Thanks.


Hi,

I was in a similar situation as my spouse had a birth certificate and I had only a domicile certificate. But still, we uploaded these documents and the CO didn't ask for any further proof. ( NOTE: My DOB is also mentioned in various other documents like Visa, PCC, etc.)

I would suggest uploading the birth certificate for your kid as it is a strong evidence. For you and your spouse, you can upload whatever documents you have. If the certificate is in Hindi, please get the translation done.


----------



## indaussi

sultan_azam said:


> you will get a grant soon, IED will be six months from signing 815
> 
> 
> the soon here could be one week to two months


Hi sultan_Azam

CO contacted me on 16-nov for form 815 & birth certificate and i submitted the same on very next day ......till now nothing from DIBP.....any idea why such delay....


----------



## sultan_azam

indaussi said:


> Hi sultan_Azam
> 
> CO contacted me on 16-nov for form 815 & birth certificate and i submitted the same on very next day ......till now nothing from DIBP.....any idea why such delay....


they may be preparing your case for finalization


----------



## melkmaid

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received an email to provide Form 815, health undertaking. I checked my immi account, it doesn't mention anything about form 815.
> 
> Also, how much time to the visa grant after submitting form 815.



I too was requested with form 815 on 20th December. I have been waiting since then..  Hoping for the grant soon.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## yadavtinu

My application status is still "Received".


----------



## gsingh006

*Employment verification*



Amritbains206 said:


> Hi,
> I have also worked for infosys earlier. I asked them for roles and responsibilities letter but they straight away refused.. i even escalated the issue but to no avail. did u get yours??


Hi Amrit, No infy HR does not give any letter, but my question is more of how do I know if my employment verification has been done by HR. HR is a big department, how should I check with my HR?


----------



## misecmisc

gandhiaarti02 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was in a similar situation as my spouse had a birth certificate and I had only a domicile certificate. But still, we uploaded these documents and the CO didn't ask for any further proof. ( NOTE: My DOB is also mentioned in various other documents like Visa, PCC, etc.)
> 
> I would suggest uploading the birth certificate for your kid as it is a strong evidence. For you and your spouse, you can upload whatever documents you have. If the certificate is in Hindi, please get the translation done.


How to get this certificate translation done? Who does it? Where is it done? What is the process for it? I have no idea about this thing. So can you please tell how to get the certificate translation done in India? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Called DIBP today*

Hi Folks,

I called DIBP today and my call got answered after abt 35 min of waiting.
They took my details and told me that my case is with Brisbane Team and it is in stage "Assessment in Progress and the delay is due to the holiday period and asked me to wait for further update from DIBP, if any.

Also, he declined to update me the last date my case was looked into by the CO.

It is a known fact that Brisbane team is very slow....So nothing to do except wait, wait and wait........:smash:


----------



## misecmisc

sultan_azam said:


> they may be preparing your case for finalization


Hi friend, can you throw some light on this thing form 815 - what is it for? when do we need to submit it? Any information please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Hi friend, can you throw some light on this thing form 815 - what is it for? when do we need to submit it? Any information please suggest. Thanks.


you are one hell of an inquisitive guy and I really like that, to do research before you start the visa application


form 815 is a health undertaking

Who is required to sign a health undertaking?

A health undertaking is required for applicants whose health examination indicated exposure to tuberculosis or other health conditions of concern.


read this for more information http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/815.pdf


----------



## misecmisc

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I called DIBP today and my call got answered after abt 35 min of waiting.
> They took my details and told me that my case is with Brisbane Team and it is in stage "Assessment in Progress and the delay is due to the holiday period and asked me to wait for further update from DIBP, if any.
> 
> Also, he declined to update me the last date my case was looked into by the CO.
> 
> It is a known fact that Brisbane team is very slow....So nothing to do except wait, wait and wait........:smash:


Hi All, one strange thing which I have observed, which I would like to post here, may be you all have also noticed it or may be my observation itself is incorrect. The observation is this - it seems that most cases where processing is taking long time are with Brisbane, but immitracker for 189 visa shows that in comparison to Adelaide, more direct grants were given by Brisbane than Adelaide over the last few months. So what is actually the case then - are both Brisbane and Adelaide equal in terms of processing speed - or is one faster than other, if yes then which is faster? Any thoughts here, please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## Gullu_butt

Completing 200 days tomorrow


----------



## tk123

misecmisc said:


> How to get this certificate translation done? Who does it? Where is it done? What is the process for it? I have no idea about this thing. So can you please tell how to get the certificate translation done in India? Please suggest. Thanks.




Hi guys, I had 3 documents that required translation and DIBP rewuirement is to have translations done through NAATI approved translator. You can find a number of trnaslators online through DIBP website. I wrote to 4-5 of them and got translations done within 2 days for A$ 30-35 per document. All through email and paypal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgurmani

misecmisc said:


> Hi All, one strange thing which I have observed, which I would like to post here, may be you all have also noticed it or may be my observation itself is incorrect. The observation is this - it seems that most cases where processing is taking long time are with Brisbane, but immitracker for 189 visa shows that in comparison to Adelaide, more direct grants were given by Brisbane than Adelaide over the last few months. So what is actually the case then - are both Brisbane and Adelaide equal in terms of processing speed - or is one faster than other, if yes then which is faster? Any thoughts here, please suggest. Thanks.




Adealaide is faster than Brisbane, however Brisbane is quite flexible as compared to Adelaide. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pm10481

misecmisc said:


> How to get this certificate translation done? Who does it? Where is it done? What is the process for it? I have no idea about this thing. So can you please tell how to get the certificate translation done in India? Please suggest. Thanks.


The translation can be done on an affidavit and notarized


----------



## misecmisc

sultan_azam said:


> you are one hell of an inquisitive guy and I really like that, to do research before you start the visa application
> 
> 
> form 815 is a health undertaking
> 
> Who is required to sign a health undertaking?
> 
> A health undertaking is required for applicants whose health examination indicated exposure to tuberculosis or other health conditions of concern.
> 
> 
> read this for more information http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/815.pdf


Oh. Then I wish that no human being be ever be required to submit this form 815. May all sentient beings be healthy and strong. Thanks friend for you being so helpful :hug: .


----------



## farjaf

Gullu_butt said:


> Completing 200 days tomorrow


Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## tgurmani

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> I called DIBP today and my call got answered after abt 35 min of waiting.
> 
> They took my details and told me that my case is with Brisbane Team and it is in stage "Assessment in Progress and the delay is due to the holiday period and asked me to wait for further update from DIBP, if any.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, he declined to update me the last date my case was looked into by the CO.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a known fact that Brisbane team is very slow....So nothing to do except wait, wait and wait........:smash:




Timelin pls


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

tk123 said:


> Hi guys, I had 3 documents that required translation and DIBP rewuirement is to have translations done through NAATI approved translator. You can find a number of trnaslators online through DIBP website. I wrote to 4-5 of them and got translations done within 2 days for A$ 30-35 per document. All through email and paypal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks @tk123. So i will just hold this translation thing of my wife's Tenth class certificate as of now. At least your above post indicates a way to get it done within 2 days, so no issues here. Also I know that in my visa application, when I will submit it later, there will be at least one CO contact and direct grant will not happen for my case, so initially I will submit passport and Aadhar card for date of birth proof for me and my wife and birth certificate for my kid, then I will see what all documents CO will ask me on first contact.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

THanks man. I hope so.



hari_it_ram said:


> Very soon you will hear, may be in less than a week and your IED will be within 6 months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

The week has ended. Hope something good us in store for us next week

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

misecmisc said:


> Thanks @tk123. So i will just hold this translation thing of my wife's Tenth class certificate as of now. At least your above post indicates a way to get it done within 2 days, so no issues here. Also I know that in my visa application, when I will submit it later, there will be at least one CO contact and direct grant will not happen for my case, so initially I will submit passport and Aadhar card for date of birth proof for me and my wife and birth certificate for my kid, then I will see what all documents CO will ask me on first contact.




any specific reason for expecting CO contact?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

tk123 said:


> any specific reason for expecting CO contact??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wife does not have Functional English.


----------



## omsaibaba

misecmisc said:


> My wife does not have Functional English.


How did u get additional 5 points?


----------



## vikaschandra

tgurmani said:


> Adealaide is faster than Brisbane, however Brisbane is quite flexible as compared to Adelaide.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


People happen to see more grants coming from GSM Adelaide hence have belief they are faster the reason is that huge number of applications are assigned to GSM adelaide as compared to GSM Brisbane. 

If you see most of the old cases which are more than a year are from Adelaide.


----------



## vikaschandra

omsaibaba said:


> How did u get additional 5 points?


With experience crossing 8 years that gave him 5 additional points


----------



## vikaschandra

misecmisc said:


> My wife does not have Functional English.


You have to prove functional English for spouse mandatory requirement

1. Provide English language test 
2. Get a letter from college/university which states the medium of instruction for the entire course was English
3. Pay VAC2 charges - AUD 4885


----------



## Mudassar_SM

tgurmani said:


> Timelin pls
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



PTE : Aug 9 || ACS : Sep 1 || EOI : 5 Sep || ITA : 14 Sep
Visa Lodge : 30 Sep
Employment Points claimed : 10 (5 yrs)

Application still in RECD Status with no CO Contact whatsoever (not even a CO assignment email)

No idea about Employment Verification either.... 
Days 112.....:crazy:


----------



## Saraaa

120 days & here ends another week!!

Hope coming week brings lots of happy moments for us all! 

---------

Invite: 1st Sep 2016
Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016*
CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.*
Medicals Cleared: 26 Oct 2016*
Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant, again.
Info provided: 30 Nov 2016

Assessment in progress.


----------



## Saraaa

Mudassar_SM said:


> PTE : Aug 9 || ACS : Sep 1 || EOI : 5 Sep || ITA : 14 Sep
> Visa Lodge : 30 Sep
> Employment Points claimed : 10 (5 yrs)
> 
> Application still in RECD Status with no CO Contact whatsoever (not even a CO assignment email)
> 
> No idea about Employment Verification either....
> Days 112.....:crazy:


All the best Mudassar . So, Yours & "gonnabeexpat" - both cases are with Brisbane. Hope u both get some news soonish.


----------



## pm10481

misecmisc said:


> My wife does not have Functional English.


You may try one of 2 things- PTE A or IELTS examination

5 point score is enough


----------



## Saraaa

Manan008 said:


> One of my pakistani friend got grant yesterday. He lodged application on 24 september.


That's great. 
Another applicant from Pakistan(Islamabad) got his grant two days back too. He ain't on the forum. He applied in July2016!!

You have any idea that who's handling ur case? (Team)


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Saraaa said:


> All the best Mudassar . So, Yours & "gonnabeexpat" - both cases are with Brisbane. Hope u both get some news soonish.


I wish you get yours as well soon.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## saket.malik

Hi Guys 

Can anyone tell .... how much time does it take to receive an invite from the state. Keeping in consideration my timeline. 

Regards


----------



## sultan_azam

pm10481 said:


> You may try one of 2 things- PTE A or IELTS examination
> 
> 5 point score is enough


functional english needs IELTS 4.5 or PTE 30, that too overall


----------



## sultan_azam

saket.malik said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Can anyone tell .... how much time does it take to receive an invite from the state. Keeping in consideration my timeline.
> 
> Regards


its uncertain, yours is a uncommon skill and state(s) may be interested in nominating you.

furthermore, you can filter 141311 in ANZSCO code in https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190 and see the pattern

all the best


----------



## saket.malik

sultan_azam said:


> its uncertain, yours is a uncommon skill and state(s) may be interested in nominating you.
> 
> furthermore, you can filter 141311 in ANZSCO code in https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190 and see the pattern
> 
> all the best


Yes I did that. There are only 5 cases available there. Out of which one person has submitted for 2 different states and one is mine. So practically leaving only 3 cases apart from mine. All in all not very informative. However, I have entered my case there. Their analytics show an average of 58 days. 

Anyways, Thanks for the reply. keeping my fingers crossed. Hoping for the best. 

Regards


----------



## denizu

saket.malik said:


> Yes I did that. There are only 5 cases available there. Out of which one person has submitted for 2 different states and one is mine. So practically leaving only 3 cases apart from mine. All in all not very informative. However, I have entered my case there. Their analytics show an average of 58 days.
> 
> Anyways, Thanks for the reply. keeping my fingers crossed. Hoping for the best.
> 
> Regards


you probably get the invitation in next round.


----------



## srik46

I had submitted additional docs such as PCC. So I am waiting for my response. I applied on oct 16th 2016. 

Sorry for asking this. What's IED ? I have been reading this in all posts !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

harryking said:


> Hi Kelynrowe2014,
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try calling DIBP anytime after providing all requested docs? If yes, what was the response?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,




Response is the same time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

srik46 said:


> I had submitted additional docs such as PCC. So I am waiting for my response. I applied on oct 16th 2016.
> 
> Sorry for asking this. What's IED ? I have been reading this in all posts !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Initial Entry Date. 

This is given to all applicants and is based on medical or PCC whichever is earlier. 1 year from either of those.


----------



## Amritbains206

gsingh006 said:


> Hi Amrit, No infy HR does not give any letter, but my question is more of how do I know if my employment verification has been done by HR. HR is a big department, how should I check with my HR?




Why dont u send a mail to the hr and ask them? They are usually helpful to the alumni. Or you can ask ur colleagues who are still working there to go to HR and check.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drasadqamar

Immiaccount login problem

My case is through agent and today I imported application by making new immiaccount as i knew reference number. it was successful but afer log out when I tried to logging again it said wrong I'd or password. I did forgot password and chose another password and logging again. It was logged in and I did log out. But when again I tried to login it again said wrong I'd or password. What's this? Although I put correct password.
Anybody can explain where I am making mistake


----------



## Aakash89

suppala.sudhir said:


> Congratulations aakash..is that a direct grant or co requested for anything?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


I was a diret grant


----------



## Aakash89

Hilz said:


> Congratulations mate. Which team issued the grant? Brisbane or Adelaide?


Adelaide


----------



## rarun_mech

Hi All,

I got much-awaited grant yesterday.I got the mail from GSM Brisbane. I couldn't post it yesterday as I was in Jallikattu protest. I wish all of you to get the grant soon. 

ANZSCO : Mechanical Engg(233512)
EA: 03 Jul 16
EOI Invitation:06 JUL 2016
Medicals:15 Aug 16
PCC India: 17 Aug 2016
Visa Lodge: 09 Aug 2016
AHC Call: 05 Oct 2016
Visa Grant: 20th Jan 2017
IED: Aug 2017


----------



## gonnabeexpat

rarun_mech said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got much-awaited grant yesterday.I got the mail from GSM Brisbane. I couldn't post it yesterday as I was in Jallikattu protest. I wish all of you to get the grant soon.
> 
> ANZSCO : Mechanical Engg(233512)
> EA: 03 Jul 16
> EOI Invitation:06 JUL 2016
> Medicals:15 Aug 16
> PCC India: 17 Aug 2016
> Visa Lodge: 09 Aug 2016
> AHC Call: 05 Oct 2016
> Visa Grant: 20th Jan 2017
> IED: Aug 2017


Congratulations. 


drasadqamar said:


> Immiaccount login problem
> 
> My case is through agent and today I imported application by making new immiaccount as i knew reference number. it was successful but afer log out when I tried to logging again it said wrong I'd or password. I did forgot password and chose another password and logging again. It was logged in and I did log out. But when again I tried to login it again said wrong I'd or password. What's this? Although I put correct password.
> Anybody can explain where I am making mistake



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamalendra

300+ days n still counting


----------



## drasadqamar

*Immiaccount login problem
*
My case is through agent and today I imported application by making new immiaccount as i knew reference number. it was successful but afer log out when I tried to logging again it said wrong I'd or password. I did forgot password and chose another password and logging again. It was logged in and I did log out. But when again I tried to login it again said wrong I'd or password. What's this? Although I put correct password.
Anybody can explain where I am making mistake


----------



## MG22

suppala.sudhir said:


> Congratulations aakash..is that a direct grant or co requested for anything?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Congratulations... 
was your application in "Received" status throughout until you received the Grant or did it change to Assessment in Progress or something else during the intervening time


----------



## MG22

Congratulations...

what is "AHC Call" ?



rarun_mech said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got much-awaited grant yesterday.I got the mail from GSM Brisbane. I couldn't post it yesterday as I was in Jallikattu protest. I wish all of you to get the grant soon.
> 
> ANZSCO : Mechanical Engg(233512)
> EA: 03 Jul 16
> EOI Invitation:06 JUL 2016
> Medicals:15 Aug 16
> PCC India: 17 Aug 2016
> Visa Lodge: 09 Aug 2016
> AHC Call: 05 Oct 2016
> Visa Grant: 20th Jan 2017
> IED: Aug 2017


----------



## sultan_azam

MG22 said:


> Congratulations...
> 
> what is "AHC Call" ?


May be a call from Australian high commission

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmartB

rarun_mech said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got much-awaited grant yesterday.


Congratulations and best wishes.


----------



## pushkar1985

rarun_mech said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got much-awaited grant yesterday.I got the mail from GSM Brisbane. I couldn't post it yesterday as I was in Jallikattu protest. I wish all of you to get the grant soon.
> 
> ANZSCO : Mechanical Engg(233512)
> EA: 03 Jul 16
> EOI Invitation:06 JUL 2016
> Medicals:15 Aug 16
> PCC India: 17 Aug 2016
> Visa Lodge: 09 Aug 2016
> AHC Call: 05 Oct 2016
> Visa Grant: 20th Jan 2017
> IED: Aug 2017


Congratulations brother

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## rarun_mech

sultan_azam said:


> May be a call from Australian high commission
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Yes Australian high commission call for employment verification 

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

rarun_mech said:


> Yes Australian high commission call for employment verification
> 
> Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


Could you please share the questions that they asked you during the call?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarun_mech

gonnabeexpat said:


> Could you please share the questions that they asked you during the call?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


That asked about jobs that I handled,my supervisor's land line number. They expected me to say everything that I mentioned in career episodes in detail. Please don't use 'we' while describing say only I. They asked me again and again my HOD's land line number though I mentioned his mobile number in company reference letter. I said I don't his number. 

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

rarun_mech said:


> That asked about jobs that I handled,my supervisor's land line number. They expected me to say everything that I mentioned in career episodes in detail. Please don't use 'we' while describing say only I. They asked me again and again my HOD's land line number though I mentioned his mobile number in company reference letter. I said I don't his number.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


congrats man
can you please give us your points breakdown?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## rarun_mech

ibbz87 said:


> congrats man
> can you please give us your points breakdown?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Age 30
Experience 15
Degree 15

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## AUDream2017

Hi any one Indian citizen from Singapore, who has done Singapore PCC and India PCC? 

And what proof of document (Invitation letter or letter provided by CO) used for both PCCs?

Can we use invitation letter as a proof of document to apply PCCs in Singapore?

Please reply. Your reply will be appreciated.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

rarun_mech said:


> That asked about jobs that I handled,my supervisor's land line number. They expected me to say everything that I mentioned in career episodes in detail. Please don't use 'we' while describing say only I. They asked me again and again my HOD's land line number though I mentioned his mobile number in company reference letter. I said I don't his number.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the information dude . All the best for your future endeavors 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashishkumar167

*Points Cut-off*

I have one query related to point system during EOI and invitation process.

As per the Australia DIBP wensite, the cutoff for Software Engineer code is 65 points, and it has been getting to 65 points since last March, 2016. 

Does that mean, the candidates with 60 points are still waiting in the queue since last March.

And, as per current financial year, aroungd2500 seats are vacant in occupation ceiling for software branch, so as per trend, does it look like that candidate with 60 points might not even get the invitation.

Thanks.
Ashish


----------



## kudians

ashishkumar167 said:


> I have one query related to point system during EOI and invitation process.
> 
> As per the Australia DIBP wensite, the cutoff for Software Engineer code is 65 points, and it has been getting to 65 points since last March, 2016.
> 
> Does that mean, the candidates with 60 points are still waiting in the queue since last March.


 Actually its worse than you think, candidate since that DOE at 65 would be still waiting. People with 60 points might have never been invited so far. I am newbie and checking the trend only recently, so could be wrong, senior members can throw more light..


> And, as per current financial year, aroungd2500 seats are vacant in occupation ceiling for software branch, so as per trend, does it look like that candidate with 60 points might not even get the invitation.
> 
> Thanks.
> Ashish


the SE also includes developer programmer and analyst programmers in the same category... So as you said the chances are very slim to none.. Another option is you may try for state sponsorship..


----------



## OZ1234

AUDream2017 said:


> Hi any one Indian citizen from Singapore, who has done Singapore PCC and India PCC?
> 
> And what proof of document (Invitation letter or letter provided by CO) used for both PCCs?
> 
> Can we use invitation letter as a proof of document to apply PCCs in Singapore?
> 
> Please reply. Your reply will be appreciated.


Hi,

For Singapore PCC , I think they need the letter from CO,you have to submit docs online and get approval.
For India PCC you can give other proof or even the letter given by co for Singapore pcc was accepted.


----------



## misecmisc

vikaschandra said:


> You have to prove functional English for spouse mandatory requirement
> 
> 1. Provide English language test
> 2. Get a letter from college/university which states the medium of instruction for the entire course was English
> 3. Pay VAC2 charges - AUD 4885


Below 2 queries:
1. The above are the 3 different options, in which we have to choose 1 option - is this correct?
2. In the third option which says VAC2 charges - is it the same thing as second installment fees, which is mentioned in DIBP website regarding when the dependents do not have Functional English - can you please confirm this thing?
So please suggest? Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

rarun_mech said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got much-awaited grant yesterday.I got the mail from GSM Brisbane. I couldn't post it yesterday as I was in Jallikattu protest. I wish all of you to get the grant soon.
> 
> ANZSCO : Mechanical Engg(233512)
> EA: 03 Jul 16
> EOI Invitation:06 JUL 2016
> Medicals:15 Aug 16
> PCC India: 17 Aug 2016
> Visa Lodge: 09 Aug 2016
> AHC Call: 05 Oct 2016
> Visa Grant: 20th Jan 2017
> IED: Aug 2017


Congrats.


----------



## misecmisc

rarun_mech said:


> That asked about jobs that I handled,my supervisor's land line number. They expected me to say everything that I mentioned in career episodes in detail. Please don't use 'we' while describing say only I. They asked me again and again my HOD's land line number though I mentioned his mobile number in company reference letter. I said I don't his number.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


Hi All,
I have one query regarding employment verification.

I have worked in 4 companies till now, including the current company. When I went for ACS assessment, then I had roles and responsibilities letter for the first 2 companies and my current company and Statuary Declaration(SD) notary affidavit for third company which was given by my colleague in a project. Then when the ACS assessment was going on, during that time I tried to get the r&r letter from the third company, which I finally got, but was not able to use it in ACS assessment as by that time ACS result had came. This company I worked for nearly 4 years and in the last 8 relevant years, it forms a major part. I left the third company nearly 2 years back. The colleague, who gave the SD to me, also left the company nearly 1 year back and I tried contacting him few days back, but there is no response from that colleague. His mobile number is not reachable and his email-id was from the third company which he left, so that email id is not reachable.

In addition to above, there is one more thing for this third company job. There are two types of designations which seems to be followed there - a technical designation as per comp's org chart and a functional designation which relates to the roles I served. So the offer letter of third company said the designation was Senior Consultant, but the functional role was Software Developer. When I was working in the third company, I got a letter generated stating that I worked in that company, so the letter was on company letter head and it stated my designation as Software Developer. Also the SD which my colleague gave me was having the role Software Developer. When I went for ACS assessment, I gave my designation for 3rd comp as Software Developer and the SD from my colleague and ACS considered it as relevant.

Now the interesting part - the SD was issued to me nearly 1 month before my last working day in the third company. My functional designation was changed from Software Developer to Software Architect - I don't know when this change happened, as there was no letter from HR in my inbox regarding it, while I was working in that third company. When few months back, I asked the r&r letter from third company, I got the r&r letter, but it had the designation mentioned as Software Architect - I asked them that since I was on Software Developer role also, so can they put the designation as Software Developer, instead of Software Architect? But they clearly replied that they can only put the designation, which is mentioned in my relieving letter, which was Software Architect.

In my EOI also, I have kept Software Developer as the designation for the third company, since ACS assessment had this designation as relevant.

So based on above information, when I will submit my visa application and in it when I will give Software Developer as the designation for third company, then 2 queries below:
1. Do you all think that I am up for employment verification for the third company?
2. Also since that colleague is not responding, so have I totally screwed up myself if employment verification happens with that colleague not responding and with my designation being different in third company as per the latest data which the third company has for me currently? Any thoughts please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## Rajaastha

rarun_mech said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got much-awaited grant yesterday.I got the mail from GSM Brisbane. I couldn't post it yesterday as I was in Jallikattu protest. I wish all of you to get the grant soon.
> 
> ANZSCO : Mechanical Engg(233512)
> EA: 03 Jul 16
> EOI Invitation:06 JUL 2016
> Medicals:15 Aug 16
> PCC India: 17 Aug 2016
> Visa Lodge: 09 Aug 2016
> AHC Call: 05 Oct 2016
> Visa Grant: 20th Jan 2017
> IED: Aug 2017


Hi congratulations .

You have any CO contact?

How many years of experience?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Good luck to every one who is waiting for their decision . Day 114 for me 😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

rarun_mech said:


> Yes Australian high commission call for employment verification
> 
> Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk




Was the call made to you or your employer??


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dakshch said:


> Was the call made to you or your employer??


It was made to him and this is what they asked.
[quote name="gonnabeexpat" post=11805273]Could you please share the questions that they asked you during the call?<br />
<br />
Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk[/quote]<br />
That asked about jobs that I handled,my supervisor's land line number. They expected me to say everything that I mentioned in career episodes in detail. Please don't use 'we' while describing say only I. They asked me again and again my HOD's land line number though I mentioned his mobile number in company reference letter. I said I don't his number. <br />
<br />
Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## siddhant.dc

Hi 

Request you to please help 

I lodged my 189 application yesterday and while filling the application I have selected to claim the 5 points for my partner.

Now it seems due to some technical response post submission and payment of fees that field in the form is reflecting blank.

I have uploaded all documents but I am worried whether the information about my spouse is saved in the application or not.

What should I do ? And am I in any trouble ?

I have raised the technical issue using the form they have but haven't got any acknowledgement for it .


----------



## iamgsk

Should I send Urgent email tonight?

Hi Friends, I had applied for 189 visa 3 months back on 21st Oct and since then had 2 CO contacts from GSM Adelaide (1st Nov then 13th Dec) to which I uploaded required documents.

My dilemma is should I sent that (Urgent in subject) email to them tonight or wait till Tuesday for 6 weeks to complete since last CO contact 

Plz suggest best approach.


----------



## kapilarora4

Hi Experts,

I have lodged visa 92 day ago. There was a CO contact on 3 Nov and responded on 20th November(signature). 

I want to know if it's any benefits calling DIBP for to query 
(i) where the application currently is and 
ii) how much time more it may take from current position of the application.

If someone can help me with DIBP(Adelaide) number please(from posts I have +61 131 881)


A friend of mine called and got PR next day(2 years back), but I have read on this forum they this may annoy them sometimes and unnecessary calls delay the applications(This call will be my first and with genuine requests).

Thanks,
Kapil


----------



## seenA003

Hey guys,

176 days and status is still received. I am going to call DIBP one of these days.


----------



## vikaschandra

misecmisc said:


> Below 2 queries:
> 1. The above are the 3 different options, in which we have to choose 1 option - is this correct?
> 2. In the third option which says VAC2 charges - is it the same thing as second installment fees, which is mentioned in DIBP website regarding when the dependents do not have Functional English - can you please confirm this thing?
> So please suggest? Thanks.


Thats right


----------



## vikaschandra

siddhant.dc said:


> Hi
> 
> Request you to please help
> 
> I lodged my 189 application yesterday and while filling the application I have selected to claim the 5 points for my partner.
> 
> Now it seems due to some technical response post submission and payment of fees that field in the form is reflecting blank.
> 
> I have uploaded all documents but I am worried whether the information about my spouse is saved in the application or not.
> 
> What should I do ? And am I in any trouble ?
> 
> I have raised the technical issue using the form they have but haven't got any acknowledgement for it .


Write to [email protected] explaining the situation


----------



## vikaschandra

iamgsk said:


> Should I send Urgent email tonight?
> 
> Hi Friends, I had applied for 189 visa 3 months back on 21st Oct and since then had 2 CO contacts from GSM Adelaide (1st Nov then 13th Dec) to which I uploaded required documents.
> 
> My dilemma is should I sent that (Urgent in subject) email to them tonight or wait till Tuesday for 6 weeks to complete since last CO contact
> 
> Plz suggest best approach.


I would suggest you wait for them to respond. No point calling for update


----------



## misecmisc

vikaschandra said:


> Thats right


Just to clarify - my understanding on both of my queries (to which you replied above) is correct? Please confirm. Thanks.


----------



## vikaschandra

kapilarora4 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have lodged visa 92 day ago. There was a CO contact on 3 Nov and responded on 20th November(signature).
> 
> I want to know if it's any benefits calling DIBP for to query
> (i) where the application currently is and
> ii) how much time more it may take from current position of the application.
> 
> If someone can help me with DIBP(Adelaide) number please(from posts I have +61 131 881)
> 
> 
> A friend of mine called and got PR next day(2 years back), but I have read on this forum they this may annoy them sometimes and unnecessary calls delay the applications(This call will be my first and with genuine requests).
> 
> Thanks,
> Kapil


Well your friends case must have been in the verge of closure and it could have been a coincidence. Calling them is hardly fruitful


----------



## vikaschandra

misecmisc said:


> Just to clarify - my understanding on both of my queries (to which you replied above) is correct? Please confirm. Thanks.


Your understanding is correct. You have to meet either one of the criteria to fulfill the functional English requirement. 
Yes VAC2 is the second installment


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Hi Everyone,
Just asking for a friend of mine. If in any case a couple gets separated and divorce happens after being granted PR. what happens to the secondary applicant? Can the primary applicant cancels the visa for the secondary applicant all by himself without the consent of the secondary applicant.

-The secondary applicant here refers to spouse. and they have been living there for about two years after their PR.

Regards,


----------



## vikaschandra

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Just asking for a friend of mine. If in any case a couple gets separated and divorce happens after being granted PR. what happens to the secondary applicant? Can the primary applicant cancels the visa for the secondary applicant all by himself without the consent of the secondary applicant.
> 
> -The secondary applicant here refers to spouse. and they have been living there for about two years after their PR.
> 
> Regards,


I doubt that can be done as the secondary applicant also had an independent PR and has been residing in AU. It is better you consult a Mara Agent


----------



## tk123

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Just asking for a friend of mine. If in any case a couple gets separated and divorce happens after being granted PR. what happens to the secondary applicant? Can the primary applicant cancels the visa for the secondary applicant all by himself without the consent of the secondary applicant.
> 
> -The secondary applicant here refers to spouse. and they have been living there for about two years after their PR.
> 
> Regards,




Even during the visa process, if you need to withdraw an applicant. he/she need to sign the withdrawl form. Now, after visa approval, i strongly doubt it can be cancelled. 

Additionally, I know such situations are difficult, but I suggest that you should provide counselling to your friend and that he let his wife decide if she wants to move to Australia or not. he doesnt need to be so vindictive. Let bygones be bygones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OctNovDec

Hi,
Recently, I learned that getting your experience assessed in order to claim points is not mandatory as the CO him/herself verifies the experience information later on. How true is this?


----------



## tk123

OctNovDec said:


> Hi,
> Recently, I learned that getting your experience assessed in order to claim points is not mandatory as the CO him/herself verifies the experience information later on. How true is this?




I guess this is true. However. would you wajt to leave it to the CO to decide if your experience is in line with your job code and how many years to count, as you would have already claimed points for the experience and such a difference in assumption may jeopardise the grant. 

What the accessing authority does is very the claim according to the job code, where CO verifies the authenticity of the claim through background check.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

tk123 said:


> I guess this is true. However. would you wajt to leave it to the CO to decide if your experience is in line with your job code and how many years to count, as you would have already claimed points for the experience and such a difference in assumption may jeopardise the grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Exactly ! This is one of the grey area. I initially applied my skills assessment without opting work ex assessment under this assumption. Later I thought of not to proceed without work ex assessment since there is no harm in doing this, but we cannot do this after lodging visa if it holds value ! Better to do it, this is my experience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OctNovDec

tk123 said:


> I guess this is true. However. would you wajt to leave it to the CO to decide if your experience is in line with your job code and how many years to count, as you would have already claimed points for the experience and such a difference in assumption may jeopardise the grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But if the points aggregate is more than the minimum requirement then won't this method reduce the waiting time for an invitation? What I mean to say is what if a guy is already at 60 and experience gives him an additional 5 to make it 65, he will get the invitation obviously sooner and by the time the CO assesses the experience, and if he finds it insufficient then at that point you already meet the necessary score and the process, overall, might go at a higher speed.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## nmagdy

New week with new hopes. I wish for us all to be granted in the coming days.


----------



## kanavsharma

Best wishes everyone. Waiting since March 2016.


----------



## dakshch

.……Day 413......


----------



## tk123

OctNovDec said:


> But if the points aggregate is more than the minimum requirement then won't this method reduce the waiting time for an invitation? What I mean to say is what if a guy is already at 60 and experience gives him an additional 5 to make it 65, he will get the invitation obviously sooner and by the time the CO assesses the experience, and if he finds it insufficient then at that point you already meet the necessary score and the process, overall, might go at a higher speed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk




Unfortunately, it doesnt work this way in all cases. Once you receive an ITA, then your case is assessed based on the points claimed and not the threshold pf 60 anymore. as the CO would have assessed your experience etc before reqching to a point of decision

In some cases, CO does come back and ask to voluntarily reduce points if you would have recieved the invite anyway, however, it will really delay the decision, as they might flag your entire profile at risk, not knowing where else have you claimed extra points. 

Is it worth saving this money and having anxiety attacks  ... i dont think so 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OctNovDec

tk123 said:


> Unfortunately, it doesnt work this way in all cases. Once you receive an ITA, then your case is assessed based on the points claimed and not the threshold pf 60 anymore. as the CO would have assessed your experience etc before reqching to a point of decision
> 
> In some cases, CO does come back and ask to voluntarily reduce points if you would have recieved the invite anyway, however, it will really delay the decision, as they might flag your entire profile at risk, not knowing where else have you claimed extra points.
> 
> Is it worth saving this money and having anxiety attacks  ... i dont think so
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I found this on the Skillselect page under Expression of Interest > Helpful information when completing an EOI:

"If you receive an invitation to apply, and your score under the points test is less than claimed in your EOI, your visa might be refused even if you are able to pass the points test or meet other threshold criteria. If you receive an invitation and your points have decreased or your personal information is not accurate, you do not have to proceed to make an application. You should correct the information in your EOI and wait to receive another invitation."


----------



## iAMUser

Hi Friends,

Apologies if a similar question has been asked before. I am planning to apply for ACS skill assessment. I am not sure whether I should use ANZSCO code 261111 (ICT Business Analysts) or 261313 ( Software Engineer). I hold a 4 year bachelor degree in Electronics and communication from India. I have around 8 years of overseas experience as a Software Engineer and I am currently working in Australia on 457 visa (ANZSCO code 261111 - ICT Business Analysts). 

For some reason my sponsor applied under 261111 instead of 261313 although my roles and responsibilities are aligned with Software Engineer category.

My questions are : 
Should I apply for ACS skill assessment under 261111 or 261313. If I apply under 261111 will I have to go for RPL? OR is RPL needed for 261313 too as I have done engineering in Electronics and Communication? 
How many degree points will I get if skill assessment is positive? Does it depend on the ANZSCO code I use?
Will applying under 261313 cause any problems as I am on 457 using 261111?
If I apply under 261313, will ACS consider my Australia experience (under 261111)? If not, then I will lose 5 points there.

Thanks a lot in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qazplm

Hi Guys, I made a complaint to IGIS on 12th Jan and it was confirmed on the the same day. How long I can get a feedback?


----------



## tk123

OctNovDec said:


> Yeah, I found this on the Skillselect page under Expression of Interest > Helpful information when completing an EOI:
> 
> 
> 
> "If you receive an invitation to apply, and your score under the points test is less than claimed in your EOI, your visa might be refused even if you are able to pass the points test or meet other threshold criteria. If you receive an invitation and your points have decreased or your personal information is not accurate, you do not have to proceed to make an application. You should correct the information in your EOI and wait to receive another invitation."




Exactly ... however recently someone was given to voluntarily reduce his claimed points... though it was almost a year after his visa submission ... 

if you can get an invite without work experience, then better not claim experience points, an invite is an invite regardless of being recieved at 60 or 120 

good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

qazplm said:


> Hi Guys, I made a complaint to IGIS on 12th Jan and it was confirmed on the the same day. How long I can get a feedback?


Your timeline please mate?


----------



## qazplm

I lodged in Feb and no contact since March.

I saw a guy got his grant today after 457 days.


farjaf said:


> Your timeline please mate?


----------



## farjaf

qazplm said:


> I lodged in Feb and no contact since March.
> 
> I saw a guy got his grant today after 457 days.


That is 500 days for very high risk country


----------



## Viaan

236 days and counting....


----------



## dreamsanj

iAMUser said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Apologies if a similar question has been asked before. I am planning to apply for ACS skill assessment. I am not sure whether I should use ANZSCO code 261111 (ICT Business Analysts) or 261313 ( Software Engineer). I hold a 4 year bachelor degree in Electronics and communication from India. I have around 8 years of overseas experience as a Software Engineer and I am currently working in Australia on 457 visa (ANZSCO code 261111 - ICT Business Analysts).
> 
> For some reason my sponsor applied under 261111 instead of 261313 although my roles and responsibilities are aligned with Software Engineer category.
> 
> My questions are :
> Should I apply for ACS skill assessment under 261111 or 261313. If I apply under 261111 will I have to go for RPL? OR is RPL needed for 261313 too as I have done engineering in Electronics and Communication?
> How many degree points will I get if skill assessment is positive? Does it depend on the ANZSCO code I use?
> Will applying under 261313 cause any problems as I am on 457 using 261111?
> If I apply under 261313, will ACS consider my Australia experience (under 261111)? If not, then I will lose 5 points there.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi.. 
Since you already are working on BA. Profile I suggest that you go with same.. 
Please pm me and I will share my number.. Call me and we shall discuss your case to get your visa sooner 

eoi 26111- Nov 17/2015
invite 190- may 5/2016
visa lodge - may 25/2016
status:received
grant : to be updated


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Friends 

I woke up to see a mail from gsm allocated thinking it will be a grant lol. 

Turned out my case officer has requested for PCC issued by regional passport office 

Please can someone highlight if it means my other documents have been assessed


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

This is GSM Brisbane. If it helps


----------



## qazplm

Not really.


abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Friends
> 
> I woke up to see a mail from gsm allocated thinking it will be a grant lol.
> 
> Turned out my case officer has requested for PCC issued by regional passport office
> 
> Please can someone highlight if it means my other documents have been assessed


----------



## paramSG

Hi friends,

One question regarding current employer's RnR letter on company letterhead.
Actually, last year (Jan, 2016) while ACS I took RnR letter from current employer and I am still working in the same company and I have payslips/bank statement/tax documents. So the question is; Should I take RnR letter again or existing one is fine as a current company's proof?

Please reply.


----------



## scorpionking

paramSG said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> One question regarding current employer's RnR letter on company letterhead.
> Actually, last year (Jan, 2016) while ACS I took RnR letter from current employer and I am still working in the same company and I have payslips/bank statement/tax documents. So the question is; Should I take RnR letter again or existing one is fine as a current company's proof?
> 
> Please reply.


Get a bonafide letter from your HR stating that you are still employed with the organization.


----------



## zaback21

I am about to submit my EOI and I have issues with my education.

I studied my 1st two year in University of NSW.

I transferred and completed my final 2 years at the University of Sydney.

Which one should I put ? Do I put only the uni I graduated from - University of Sydney or do I put both of them ? 

Thanks !


----------



## gonnabeexpat

115 days of constant disappointments 😢😢😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

paramSG said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> One question regarding current employer's RnR letter on company letterhead.
> Actually, last year (Jan, 2016) while ACS I took RnR letter from current employer and I am still working in the same company and I have payslips/bank statement/tax documents. So the question is; Should I take RnR letter again or existing one is fine as a current company's proof?
> 
> Please reply.


If you're roles and responsibilities have changed then you have to give a new Rand r and possibly you may need to go for re evaluation. But if it has remained the same , then you can submit the randr letter that you got on jan 16.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

tk123 said:


> Even during the visa process, if you need to withdraw an applicant. he/she need to sign the withdrawl form. Now, after visa approval, i strongly doubt it can be cancelled.
> 
> Additionally, I know such situations are difficult, but I suggest *that you should provide counselling to your friend and that he let his wife decide if she wants to move to Australia or not. he doesnt need to be so vindictive. Let bygones be bygones. *
> 
> Actually I am not asking on behalf of the man. I dont know the man at all. I am friends with his wife and she is really worried for her visa in case divorce happens.


----------



## pushkar1985

gonnabeexpat said:


> 115 days of constant disappointments 😢😢😢
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Bro dont be disheartened. Good things take time. I am sure you will get it soon. 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## yadavtinu

paramSG said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> One question regarding current employer's RnR letter on company letterhead.
> Actually, last year (Jan, 2016) while ACS I took RnR letter from current employer and I am still working in the same company and I have payslips/bank statement/tax documents. So the question is; Should I take RnR letter again or existing one is fine as a current company's proof?
> 
> Please reply.


In my personal opinion, you should not alter the documents until CO ask to do so. They are there to help us and guide us. Firstly, you should provide all the ACS assessed documents except those ID documents, such as a passport because they have an expiry date.
If you are working in the same firm, that document is one hundred authentic. So don't worry, everything will be just fine.


----------



## misecmisc

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> I have one query regarding employment verification.
> 
> I have worked in 4 companies till now, including the current company. When I went for ACS assessment, then I had roles and responsibilities letter for the first 2 companies and my current company and Statuary Declaration(SD) notary affidavit for third company which was given by my colleague in a project. Then when the ACS assessment was going on, during that time I tried to get the r&r letter from the third company, which I finally got, but was not able to use it in ACS assessment as by that time ACS result had came. This company I worked for nearly 4 years and in the last 8 relevant years, it forms a major part. I left the third company nearly 2 years back. The colleague, who gave the SD to me, also left the company nearly 1 year back and I tried contacting him few days back, but there is no response from that colleague. His mobile number is not reachable and his email-id was from the third company which he left, so that email id is not reachable.
> 
> In addition to above, there is one more thing for this third company job. There are two types of designations which seems to be followed there - a technical designation as per comp's org chart and a functional designation which relates to the roles I served. So the offer letter of third company said the designation was Senior Consultant, but the functional role was Software Developer. When I was working in the third company, I got a letter generated stating that I worked in that company, so the letter was on company letter head and it stated my designation as Software Developer. Also the SD which my colleague gave me was having the role Software Developer. When I went for ACS assessment, I gave my designation for 3rd comp as Software Developer and the SD from my colleague and ACS considered it as relevant.
> 
> Now the interesting part - the SD was issued to me nearly 1 month before my last working day in the third company. My functional designation was changed from Software Developer to Software Architect - I don't know when this change happened, as there was no letter from HR in my inbox regarding it, while I was working in that third company. When few months back, I asked the r&r letter from third company, I got the r&r letter, but it had the designation mentioned as Software Architect - I asked them that since I was on Software Developer role also, so can they put the designation as Software Developer, instead of Software Architect? But they clearly replied that they can only put the designation, which is mentioned in my relieving letter, which was Software Architect.
> 
> In my EOI also, I have kept Software Developer as the designation for the third company, since ACS assessment had this designation as relevant.
> 
> So based on above information, when I will submit my visa application and in it when I will give Software Developer as the designation for third company, then 2 queries below:
> 1. Do you all think that I am up for employment verification for the third company?
> 2. Also since that colleague is not responding, so have I totally screwed up myself if employment verification happens with that colleague not responding and with my designation being different in third company as per the latest data which the third company has for me currently? Any thoughts please suggest. Thanks.


Any thoughts over the above queries, please? Thanks.


----------



## dreamsanj

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Friends
> 
> I woke up to see a mail from gsm allocated thinking it will be a grant lol.
> 
> Turned out my case officer has requested for PCC issued by regional passport office
> 
> Please can someone highlight if it means my other documents have been assessed


It means that they have started looking into your case and soon you will have to spend too much money for party 

eoi 26111- Nov 17/2015
invite 190- may 5/2016
visa lodge - may 25/2016
status:received
grant : to be updated


----------



## mastkhare

Hi All,

I was assigned a case officer on 26th Nov and i submitted everything including medical reports on 6th of Dec,2016. The case officer then contacted me on 6th Jan to ask for some documentation which i submitted on the same day. Again i got contacted by him on 17th Jan and all required documentations were submitted on the same day again.

I am pretty sure i have answered all the relevant questions and submitted everything now. How long will it take for the case officer to give assessment result? I just need to know average time taken for other mates on this forum (i am planning to move by May).

Thanks,
Waqas


----------



## hari_it_ram

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Friends
> 
> I woke up to see a mail from gsm allocated thinking it will be a grant lol.
> 
> Turned out my case officer has requested for PCC issued by regional passport office
> 
> Please can someone highlight if it means my other documents have been assessed




You already provided the PCC or you were waiting for the request?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## vikaschandra

zaback21 said:


> I am about to submit my EOI and I have issues with my education.
> 
> I studied my 1st two year in University of NSW.
> 
> I transferred and completed my final 2 years at the University of Sydney.
> 
> Which one should I put ? Do I put only the uni I graduated from - University of Sydney or do I put both of them ?
> 
> Thanks !


Which university does your certificate mention. I presume it should be University of Sydney


----------



## asnmumtaz

*Predict Invitation*

Hi,

Can anyone tell me by when I could have an invitation?

I submitted EOI on 23rd June 2016 with 60 points for ICT Business Analyst. Thanks.

KRs,
Ahsan


----------



## vikaschandra

mastkhare said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was assigned a case officer on 26th Nov and i submitted everything including medical reports on 6th of Dec,2016. The case officer then contacted me on 6th Jan to ask for some documentation which i submitted on the same day. Again i got contacted by him on 17th Jan and all required documentations were submitted on the same day again.
> 
> I am pretty sure i have answered all the relevant questions and submitted everything now. How long will it take for the case officer to give assessment result? I just need to know average time taken for other mates on this forum (i am planning to move by May).
> 
> Thanks,
> Waqas


12 weeks would be the average time could be way ahead or go beyond that too


----------



## yadavtinu

One of my previous employers called and told me that they had got an email from Australian Immigration about my roles and responsibilities. They replied the same. I enquired from others as well but they did not get any email. 
Finally, the good news is they had looked in my application and doing the formalities without changing my application's status from "Received" to "Assessment in Progress".


----------



## siddhant.dc

Hi 

Is there any one who logged 189 application in last 2 days or after 21st Jan 2017.

Have one questions :
Is the question "do you want to claim points for partner skills" and "are you claiming points for this work ex" reflecting correctly ?

Can anyone please check and confirm.


----------



## thepirate

Guys, I again need your help. I thought of holding this question but It will kill me, if I don't get it clarified.

After ACS was done, my company has gone internal restructuring and has renamed my designation but I submitted my ACS RnR reference letter from the company which contains old details. My level, roles & responsibilities, everything is same. So just to have a check, I raised a request in the company regarding employment verification. They said they usually verify what is getting reflected in the tool and tool will definitely show my current designation.

So can experts advice, what should I do?

Should I file 1022/1023 
or simply update in UPDATE US section in IMMI Account 
or should I leave as it is and wait for CO 
or grant if CO ignores it?


----------



## Coolgirl78

HI All,
I am new to this forum.
Applied for skill assessment in Vetassess on 25th Nov 2015. Waiting for the results ..
Good luck for all the visa applicants!


----------



## paramSG

gonnabeexpat said:


> If you're roles and responsibilities have changed then you have to give a new Rand r and possibly you may need to go for re evaluation. But if it has remained the same , then you can submit the randr letter that you got on jan 16.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply.

My roles and responsibilities are same. So I will go with existing RnR letter.

One more question?

Is it ok to upload RnR letter and 5-6 months salary slips? or need to upload offer letters as well?


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

hari_it_ram said:


> You already provided the PCC or you were waiting for the request?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


i provided one from Delhi Police. But they need one from Passport Office


----------



## gsingh006

*234 days and waiting*



Viaan said:


> 236 days and counting....


I am in the same boat,lodged visa on 6th June.


----------



## sounddonor

it is sad to see people waiting long time with out an update


----------



## Manan008

gsingh006 said:


> I am in the same boat,lodged visa on 6th June.


hey i lodged a complain on dibp site too. It been more then a week. But i didnt get any email response from them. How long it took them to provide feeback.


----------



## Manan008

118 days. Almost 4 months completed.


----------



## andreyx108b

rarun_mech said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got much-awaited grant yesterday.I got the mail from GSM Brisbane. I couldn't post it yesterday as I was in Jallikattu protest. I wish all of you to get the grant soon.
> 
> ANZSCO : Mechanical Engg(233512)
> EA: 03 Jul 16
> EOI Invitation:06 JUL 2016
> Medicals:15 Aug 16
> PCC India: 17 Aug 2016
> Visa Lodge: 09 Aug 2016
> AHC Call: 05 Oct 2016
> Visa Grant: 20th Jan 2017
> IED: Aug 2017




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## running_whipstitch

Hello everyone

Just a simple question

Is it necessary to upload old passport? Thank you


----------



## siddhant.dc

Hi can anyone help with this..


----------



## pushkar1985

running_whipstitch said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Just a simple question
> 
> Is it necessary to upload old passport? Thank you


Your new passport must have the details of your old one. I dont think you need to upload old one separately untill CO asked for it specifically. 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## siddhant.dc

Can any help please


siddhant.dc said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there any one who logged 189 application in last 2 days or after 21st Jan 2017.
> 
> Have one questions :
> Is the question "do you want to claim points for partner skills" and "are you claiming points for this work ex" reflecting correctly ?
> 
> Can anyone please check and confirm.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

paramSG said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> My roles and responsibilities are same. So I will go with existing RnR letter.
> 
> One more question?
> 
> Is it ok to upload RnR letter and 5-6 months salary slips? or need to upload offer letters as well?


For present company i uploaded firm 26as, quarterly pay slips, bank statement, offer letter, appraisal letter , bona fide certificate of employment, 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

I will also lodge a complaint after 120 days

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DRV22

rarun_mech said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got much-awaited grant yesterday.I got the mail from GSM Brisbane. I couldn't post it yesterday as I was in Jallikattu protest. I wish all of you to get the grant soon.
> 
> ANZSCO : Mechanical Engg(233512)
> EA: 03 Jul 16
> EOI Invitation:06 JUL 2016
> Medicals:15 Aug 16
> PCC India: 17 Aug 2016
> Visa Lodge: 09 Aug 2016
> AHC Call: 05 Oct 2016
> Visa Grant: 20th Jan 2017
> IED: Aug 2017


Congratulations


----------



## ramanjot kaur

any one who lodged in march and still waiting for grant?? GSM adelaide
code. 261313
application lodged 30 march
documents uploaded April 2016
last updated 3 june...
till now Assessment in progress.....


----------



## qazplm

lodged in Feb. No contact since March.
GSM adelaide team 3.


ramanjot kaur said:


> any one who lodged in march and still waiting for grant?? GSM adelaide
> code. 261313
> application lodged 30 march
> documents uploaded April 2016
> last updated 3 june...
> till now Assessment in progress.....


----------



## yadavtinu

qazplm said:


> lodged in Feb. No contact since March.
> GSM adelaide team 3.


It's been really a long time.


----------



## melkmaid

gonnabeexpat said:


> I will also lodge a complaint after 120 days
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


how do you lodge a complaint?


----------



## misecmisc

ramanjot kaur said:


> any one who lodged in march and still waiting for grant?? GSM adelaide
> code. 261313
> application lodged 30 march
> documents uploaded April 2016
> last updated 3 june...
> till now Assessment in progress.....


That is scary - for 261313 - last updated june - till now assessment in progress. Which document CO asked you to upload in first CO contact? How many CO contacts you had till now? Any ideas/thoughts you have regarding why is your application's processing taking such a long time? Please suggest. Thanks. May you achieve your desired wholesome goal. All the best to you. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## biochandu

seenA003 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 176 days and status is still received. I am going to call DIBP one of these days.




Hello,

I also fall in the same skill category and passed 180 days since CO asked for additional documents from Brisbane...


----------



## Amritbains206

biochandu said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> I also fall in the same skill category and passed 180 days since CO asked for additional documents from Brisbane...




What did the co ask for? My co is also from brisbane.. they are too slow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biochandu

melkmaid said:


> how do you lodge a complaint?


Hello,

How to lodge a complaint?
can you throw some pointers also that can help


----------



## biochandu

Amritbains206 said:


> What did the co ask for? My co is also from brisbane.. they are too slow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The docs are very general to substantiate the employment, PCC, medicals etc...
My PCC was delayed and sought time to submit >> There was no response.
Once PCC was uploaded, intimated that all docs are submit, completed >>There was no response.

Further mails were also unheard, no response from the brisbane team. My last upload was 30th Aug. Not sure what is delaying, even if that is employment verification, it should not take time as i worked in top mnc where the HR team response are good....

Still worried as dont know the real cause of delay.


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Complaint on 16 Jan*



gonnabeexpat said:


> I will also lodge a complaint after 120 days
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Folks,

I have already raised a complaint on the DIBP website.
Expecting a response by this weekend...

border.gov.au/about/contact/provide-feedback/compliments-complaints-suggestions/visa-citizenship-service]Compliments[/url], Complaints and Suggestions

Days 115....:typing: :frusty:

Good Luck to all......


----------



## farjaf

Mudassar_SM said:


> Folks,
> 
> I have already raised a complaint on the DIBP website.
> Expecting a response by this weekend...
> 
> border.gov.au/about/contact/provide-feedback/compliments-complaints-suggestions/visa-citizenship-service]Compliments[/url], Complaints and Suggestions
> 
> Days 115....:typing: :frusty:
> 
> Good Luck to all......


it will take 2 weeks to get ack and another 2 weeks to get response ...


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> I will also lodge a complaint after 120 days
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




I dont think there is an option. 120 isnt much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ramanjot kaur said:


> any one who lodged in march and still waiting for grant?? GSM adelaide
> 
> code. 261313
> 
> application lodged 30 march
> 
> documents uploaded April 2016
> 
> last updated 3 june...
> 
> till now Assessment in progress.....




A few from July 2015... and yes march '16 too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suppala.sudhir

Hi ..when status changes to application in progress. Do we get any email notification?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## RKS20

ramanjot kaur said:


> any one who lodged in march and still waiting for grant?? GSM adelaide
> code. 261313
> application lodged 30 march
> documents uploaded April 2016
> last updated 3 june...
> till now Assessment in progress.....


Very rare 2613 persons have to wait for so long. Can u please share ur points breakdown. Did u have any co contact. 

RKS


----------



## zaback21

vikaschandra said:


> Which university does your certificate mention. I presume it should be University of Sydney


Thanks for the reply. My Certificate mentions The University of Sydney. I didn't graduated from UNSW just did the 1st two years. I submitted the 1st two years transcript of UNSW + final 2 years transcript of Sydney + graduation certificate of Sydney to Engineers Australia for MSA.

My graduation certificate says The University of Sydney, EA in the assessment letter also said my Bachelor Degree of Sydney falls under AQF, so all those are fine.

I added The University of Sydney in my EOI since I have graduation certificate from there.

I want to know if I also have to add the UNSW in my EOI, because I didn't graduated from UNSW so just confused. I don't want to have any issue for not declaring my UNSW in my education history since it is secondary study.

Thanks !


----------



## kaju

zaback21 said:


> Thanks for the reply. My Certificate mentions The University of Sydney. I didn't graduated from UNSW just did the 1st two years. I submitted the 1st two years transcript of UNSW + final 2 years transcript of Sydney + graduation certificate of Sydney to Engineers Australia for MSA.
> 
> My graduation certificate says The University of Sydney, EA in the assessment letter also said my Bachelor Degree of Sydney falls under AQF, so all those are fine.
> 
> I added The University of Sydney in my EOI since I have graduation certificate from there.
> 
> I want to know if I also have to add the UNSW in my EOI, because I didn't graduated from UNSW so just confused. I don't want to have any issue for not declaring my UNSW in my education history since it is secondary study.
> 
> Thanks !


*Any further responses to the above post, please add here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-44.html#post11815297*

*All posters - please do not post the same message in different threads, choose one only. **Thank you. kaju/moderator*


----------



## loks26

Hi everyone, got my grant today. Thank you for your help and support. This forum was very informative.

Below is my detailed timeline:

189 Subclass: ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer

PTE & IELTS: 
Attempt 1: PTE, 23rd Jul 2016, L/R/S/W: 89-82-67-90
Attempt 2: PTE, 22nd Aug 2016, L/R/S/W: 86-80-59-88
Attempt 3: IELTS, 10th Sep 2016, L/R/S/W: 9-9-8-6.5
Attempt 4: PTE, 06th Oct 2016, L/R/S/W: 90-76-90-88
Attempt 5: PTE, 12th Oct 2016, L/R/S/W: 90-90-90-90

ACS: 
Attempt 1: 18th Aug, 2016, Rejected: Insufficient Experience
Attemp 2: 02nd Nov, 2016, Success

EOI: 2nd Nov. 2016- 65 Points (Age- 30, Education- 15, Language- 20)

UK PCC: 03rd Nov, 2016
IND PCC: 29th Nov, 2016

ITA: 21st Dec, 2016
Visa Lodge: 25th Dec, 2016, All Documents Except Medicals
Medicals: 03rd Jan, 2017
Grant: 23rd Jan, 2017, Direct Grant
Team: Brisbane 
IED: 02nd Jan, 2018


----------



## MG22

Congrats. My timeline is alomost same as yours. I am still waiting for CO contact or Grant.

Could you please share what all documents you frontloaded? 




loks26 said:


> Hi everyone, got my grant today. Thank you for your help and support. This forum was very informative.
> 
> Below is my detailed timeline:
> 
> 189 Subclass: ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> PTE & IELTS:
> Attempt 1: PTE, 23rd Jul 2016, L/R/S/W: 89-82-67-90
> Attempt 2: PTE, 22nd Aug 2016, L/R/S/W: 86-80-59-88
> Attempt 3: IELTS, 10th Sep 2016, L/R/S/W: 9-9-8-6.5
> Attempt 4: PTE, 06th Oct 2016, L/R/S/W: 90-76-90-88
> Attempt 5: PTE, 12th Oct 2016, L/R/S/W: 90-90-90-90
> 
> ACS:
> Attempt 1: 18th Aug, 2016, Rejected: Insufficient Experience
> Attemp 2: 02nd Nov, 2016, Success
> 
> EOI: 2nd Nov. 2016- 65 Points (Age- 30, Education- 15, Language- 20)
> 
> UK PCC: 03rd Nov, 2016
> IND PCC: 29th Nov, 2016
> 
> ITA: 21st Dec, 2016
> Visa Lodge: 25th Dec, 2016, All Documents Except Medicals
> Medicals: 03rd Jan, 2017
> Grant: 23rd Jan, 2017, Direct Grant
> Team: Brisbane
> IED: 02nd Jan, 2018


----------



## loks26

MG22 said:


> Congrats. My timeline is alomost same as yours. I am still waiting for CO contact or Grant.
> 
> Could you please share what all documents you frontloaded?


Sure.

Documents Submitted:
PTE score,
ACS report,
PCC India/UK,
Passport,
Age Proof (Driving Licence/Aadhaar/PAN),
Master's and Bachelor's degree and score cards,
Form 80/1221, 
Resume, 
Passport photo

For Employment: 
Reference letters, 
Payslips (last 3 months, both companies), 
Form 16 a&b, 
ITR Acknowledgement 

Good luck!


----------



## misecmisc

loks26 said:


> Hi everyone, got my grant today. Thank you for your help and support. This forum was very informative.
> 
> Below is my detailed timeline:
> 
> 189 Subclass: ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> PTE & IELTS:
> Attempt 1: PTE, 23rd Jul 2016, L/R/S/W: 89-82-67-90
> Attempt 2: PTE, 22nd Aug 2016, L/R/S/W: 86-80-59-88
> Attempt 3: IELTS, 10th Sep 2016, L/R/S/W: 9-9-8-6.5
> Attempt 4: PTE, 06th Oct 2016, L/R/S/W: 90-76-90-88
> Attempt 5: PTE, 12th Oct 2016, L/R/S/W: 90-90-90-90
> 
> ACS:
> Attempt 1: 18th Aug, 2016, Rejected: Insufficient Experience
> Attemp 2: 02nd Nov, 2016, Success
> 
> EOI: 2nd Nov. 2016- 65 Points (Age- 30, Education- 15, Language- 20)
> 
> UK PCC: 03rd Nov, 2016
> IND PCC: 29th Nov, 2016
> 
> ITA: 21st Dec, 2016
> Visa Lodge: 25th Dec, 2016, All Documents Except Medicals
> Medicals: 03rd Jan, 2017
> Grant: 23rd Jan, 2017, Direct Grant
> Team: Brisbane
> IED: 02nd Jan, 2018


Congrats friend. Below 2 queries please:
1. From your timeline, it seems that your application did not had any dependents - is it correct?
2. From your timeline, for age proof, you submitted Aadhar card - is it correct? So is Aadhar card as date of birth proof sufficient? I have the birth certificate of my kid in Hindi language, and the birth registration office says it issues birth certificate in Hindi language, but I have the Aadhar card for my kid - So will Aadhar card for my kid be sufficient for date of birth proof of my kid - or - will DIBP ask for the birth certificate for my kid for date of birth proof?
Any ideas please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## loks26

misecmisc said:


> Congrats friend. Below 2 queries please:
> 1. From your timeline, it seems that your application did not had any dependents - is it correct?
> 2. From your timeline, for age proof, you submitted Aadhar card - is it correct? So is Aadhar card as date of birth proof sufficient? I have the birth certificate of my kid in Hindi language, and the birth registration office says it issues birth certificate in Hindi language, but I have the Aadhar card for my kid - So will Aadhar card for my kid be sufficient for date of birth proof of my kid - or - will DIBP ask for the birth certificate for my kid for date of birth proof?
> Any ideas please suggest. Thanks.


Hi misecmisc,

1. Yeah I only applied for myself.
2. I submitted all three documents as age proof. Driving licence, Aadhaar, and PAN. I can't give you a 100% guarantee, but aadhaar should be enough.


----------



## vikaschandra

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi ..when status changes to application in progress. Do we get any email notification?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


From Received one might receive immi commencement email having the status change to Assessment in Progress but this doesn't happen with all candidates. Usually there are no notifications


----------



## suppala.sudhir

vikaschandra said:


> From Received one might receive immi commencement email having the status change to Assessment in Progress but this doesn't happen with all candidates. Usually there are no notifications


Thank you vikas..one more query, what are form 80 and 1221. Are those mandatory forms to be submitted? Or it depends on case officer?. I have not uploaded these forms in application. What do you suggest ? Thanks.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

suppala.sudhir said:


> Thank you vikas..one more query, what are form 80 and 1221. Are those mandatory forms to be submitted? Or it depends on case officer?. I have not uploaded these forms in application. What do you suggest ? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


It's better to have these also filled.i uploaded in my case and it.makes it easier for the co and he doesn't have to come back to ask for it.howevere people have got grant even without these but normally it's is asked.


----------



## MG22

Thanks. was there any change in status until you get the Grant or was it changed from Received to Finalized



loks26 said:


> Sure.
> 
> Documents Submitted:
> PTE score,
> ACS report,
> PCC India/UK,
> Passport,
> Age Proof (Driving Licence/Aadhaar/PAN),
> Master's and Bachelor's degree and score cards,
> Form 80/1221,
> Resume,
> Passport photo
> 
> For Employment:
> Reference letters,
> Payslips (last 3 months, both companies),
> Form 16 a&b,
> ITR Acknowledgement
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Need your suggestion please. I have my kid's birth certificate in Hindi language and my kid's Aadhar card. So for my kid would my kid's Aadhar card be sufficient for my kid's date of birth proof? - or - Do you think in addition to my kid's Aadhar card, the CO will still ask for my kid's birth certificate in English language for date of birth proof? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## loks26

MG22 said:


> Thanks. was there any change in status until you get the Grant or was it changed from Received to Finalized


No, the status changed directly from 'Received' to 'Finalised'


----------



## MG22

No personal experience but with the kind of details and emblem of India government, Aadhar card is good enough. In fact you can also use passport page for DOB proof as it is listed in dropdown for date of birth, evidence of. I would suggest just upload passport as well in this section





misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your suggestion please. I have my kid's birth certificate in Hindi language and my kid's Aadhar card. So for my kid would my kid's Aadhar card be sufficient for my kid's date of birth proof? - or - Do you think in addition to my kid's Aadhar card, the CO will still ask for my kid's birth certificate in English language for date of birth proof? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## harinderjitf5

CO asked for certified copy of my baby's birth certificate. I have english version of birth certificate but name address was hand written on this(not typed)so I also provided typed version and get it notorized.


misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your suggestion please. I have my kid's birth certificate in Hindi language and my kid's Aadhar card. So for my kid would my kid's Aadhar card be sufficient for my kid's date of birth proof? - or - Do you think in addition to my kid's Aadhar card, the CO will still ask for my kid's birth certificate in English language for date of birth proof? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

loks26 said:


> Hi everyone, got my grant today. Thank you for your help and support. This forum was very informative.
> 
> Below is my detailed timeline:
> 
> 189 Subclass: ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> PTE & IELTS:
> Attempt 1: PTE, 23rd Jul 2016, L/R/S/W: 89-82-67-90
> Attempt 2: PTE, 22nd Aug 2016, L/R/S/W: 86-80-59-88
> Attempt 3: IELTS, 10th Sep 2016, L/R/S/W: 9-9-8-6.5
> Attempt 4: PTE, 06th Oct 2016, L/R/S/W: 90-76-90-88
> Attempt 5: PTE, 12th Oct 2016, L/R/S/W: 90-90-90-90
> 
> ACS:
> Attempt 1: 18th Aug, 2016, Rejected: Insufficient Experience
> Attemp 2: 02nd Nov, 2016, Success
> 
> EOI: 2nd Nov. 2016- 65 Points (Age- 30, Education- 15, Language- 20)
> 
> UK PCC: 03rd Nov, 2016
> IND PCC: 29th Nov, 2016
> 
> ITA: 21st Dec, 2016
> Visa Lodge: 25th Dec, 2016, All Documents Except Medicals
> Medicals: 03rd Jan, 2017
> Grant: 23rd Jan, 2017, Direct Grant
> Team: Brisbane
> IED: 02nd Jan, 2018


Oh you got grant within a month  . Wow congratulations . Could you last share the documents that you submitted for employment?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

loks26 said:


> Sure.
> 
> Documents Submitted:
> PTE score,
> ACS report,
> PCC India/UK,
> Passport,
> Age Proof (Driving Licence/Aadhaar/PAN),
> Master's and Bachelor's degree and score cards,
> Form 80/1221,
> Resume,
> Passport photo
> 
> For Employment:
> Reference letters,
> Payslips (last 3 months, both companies),
> Form 16 a&b,
> ITR Acknowledgement
> 
> Good luck!


This is so unfair, i have submitted the same set of documents . And get its been 115days 😢.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramanjot kaur

Only once contacted by Co to submit a fresh AFP NPC because the secondary applicant stayed in Australia for two years. After this contact in June.. no updation yey inspite of calling and sending email twice to didb


----------



## loks26

gonnabeexpat said:


> This is so unfair, i have submitted the same set of documents . And get its been 115days 😢.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hey, 115 days is a long time. I feel bad for your delay. But I have no clue how DIBP works. I wish I could help you with something. Let me know if I could be of any use to you or to anyone else.


----------



## ramanjot kaur

60points 
Age 30
Edu 15
Ielts 10
Employment 5


----------



## RKS20

ramanjot kaur said:


> 60points
> Age 30
> Edu 15
> Ielts 10
> Employment 5


60 pointers are not invited after December 2015 then u got invited strange. Are you invited by state. I think thats the reason its taking so much time. 

RKS


----------



## dakshch

gonnabeexpat said:


> This is so unfair, i have submitted the same set of documents . And get its been 115days .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Same docs and 414 days...


----------



## running_whipstitch

Hello

Just a quick question

Is it really required to upload a passport photo?

Thank you.


----------



## melkmaid

Day 35 for me since CO contact.. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## bigm0n

Day 94 and counting


----------



## Gullu_butt

Completing my double century today. 
200 days since the visa lodge


----------



## Singh85

loks26 said:


> Hi everyone, got my grant today. Thank you for your help and support. This forum was very informative.
> 
> Below is my detailed timeline:
> 
> 189 Subclass: ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> PTE & IELTS:
> Attempt 1: PTE, 23rd Jul 2016, L/R/S/W: 89-82-67-90
> Attempt 2: PTE, 22nd Aug 2016, L/R/S/W: 86-80-59-88
> Attempt 3: IELTS, 10th Sep 2016, L/R/S/W: 9-9-8-6.5
> Attempt 4: PTE, 06th Oct 2016, L/R/S/W: 90-76-90-88
> Attempt 5: PTE, 12th Oct 2016, L/R/S/W: 90-90-90-90
> 
> ACS:
> Attempt 1: 18th Aug, 2016, Rejected: Insufficient Experience
> Attemp 2: 02nd Nov, 2016, Success
> 
> EOI: 2nd Nov. 2016- 65 Points (Age- 30, Education- 15, Language- 20)
> 
> UK PCC: 03rd Nov, 2016
> IND PCC: 29th Nov, 2016
> 
> ITA: 21st Dec, 2016
> Visa Lodge: 25th Dec, 2016, All Documents Except Medicals
> Medicals: 03rd Jan, 2017
> Grant: 23rd Jan, 2017, Direct Grant
> Team: Brisbane
> IED: 02nd Jan, 2018


Congratulations mate.

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## Singh85

Mates, query that it's been 4 months since last co contact for Form 80. Is their still probability that co might come back again after a long gap.i have seen in this forum that co usually recall applicant if needed within 2 months. 
Other thing that they have seen my documents and case is being processing ? 
Kindly share your suggestions

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## hustaa

Finally I got my grant today. 
lodge: 13th Feb. 2016
co contact: 24th Feb. 2016 (form 80, 1221 and CV)
GRANT: 24th Jan. 2017


----------



## MG22

Congrats.... 
A long wait...
was there really no contact or update since Feb 24 2016



hustaa said:


> Finally I got my grant today.
> lodge: 13th Feb. 2016
> co contact: 24th Feb. 2016 (form 80, 1221 and CV)
> GRANT: 24th Jan. 2017


----------



## Singh85

gonnabeexpat said:


> Good luck to every one who is waiting for their decision . Day 114 for me 😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭😭
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi mate, one of my expat friend told me that you have called GSM team for your application.Did you manage to call from India and did have their customer care number. Please share 

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## Singh85

hustaa said:


> Finally I got my grant today.
> lodge: 13th Feb. 2016
> co contact: 24th Feb. 2016 (form 80, 1221 and CV)
> GRANT: 24th Jan. 2017


Congratulations .which team processed your case and did you contacted GSM team in between .

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## hustaa

It was GSM Adelaide team 3.
I contacted them a couple of times. Always generic reply. 


Singh85 said:


> Congratulations .which team processed your case and did you contacted GSM team in between .
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## vinodn007

hustaa said:


> Finally I got my grant today.
> lodge: 13th Feb. 2016
> co contact: 24th Feb. 2016 (form 80, 1221 and CV)
> GRANT: 24th Jan. 2017


Congratulations


----------



## Singh85

hustaa said:


> It was GSM Adelaide team 3.
> I contacted them a couple of times. Always generic reply.


Its almost a year.long wait.did your case has any complexity ?

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## CaJn

hustaa said:


> Finally I got my grant today.
> lodge: 13th Feb. 2016
> co contact: 24th Feb. 2016 (form 80, 1221 and CV)
> GRANT: 24th Jan. 2017


Congratulations! Lessons to be learnt on your patience, I believe you didn't try contact the DIBP during the long wait.

Along with my queries, I've consolidated the other
- Your job code?
- Where you onshore from the time you applied (so you were in 457 / Bridging Visa)
- Were you the only applicant?



MG22 said:


> Congrats....
> was there really no contact or update since Feb 24 2016





Singh85 said:


> Congratulations .which team processed your case and did you contacted GSM team in between .
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## hustaa

Mechanical engineer
onshore 457 visa
with my wife and child.


CaJn said:


> Congratulations! Lessons to be learnt on your patience, I believe you didn't try contact the DIBP during the long wait.
> 
> Along with my queries, I've consolidated the other
> - Your job code?
> - Where you onshore from the time you applied (so you were in 457 / Bridging Visa)
> - Were you the only applicant?


----------



## hustaa

It went for external checks as mentioned by a case officer. I lodged a complaint to IGIS on 12th Jan and no reply yet.


Singh85 said:


> Its almost a year.long wait.did your case has any complexity ?
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## yadavtinu

Hey guys,

Guess what! I've got the visaaaaaaa!!!!!

Hurrey


----------



## CaJn

hustaa said:


> Mechanical engineer
> onshore 457 visa
> with my wife and child.


Thanks! I'm also in a similar boat but 4 months of wait and 261111. Paying school fees etc would have been a thorn 



yadavtinu said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Guess what! I've got the visaaaaaaa!!!!!
> 
> Hurrey


Congrats! Looks like a day of approval for Mechanical Engineers


----------



## Singh85

hustaa said:


> It went for external checks as mentioned by a case officer. I lodged a complaint to IGIS on 12th Jan and no reply yet.


What's IGIS . And maybe your grant comes because of your complaint.
As my wife is pregnant and we already done with medicals and delivery expected in March. I want to inform gsm Brisbane verbally about pregnancy as they are not replying to mail. could you suggest any way

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## yadavtinu

Timelines are in signature.


----------



## mastkhare

vikaschandra said:


> 12 weeks would be the average time could be way ahead or go beyond that too



So i should expect something max by 2nd week of march?


----------



## MG22

yadavtinu said:


> Timelines are in signature.


Great.
How was your job verification done? By email or phone or physical on premise verification.
what exactly was verified and with whom


----------



## misecmisc

hustaa said:


> Finally I got my grant today.
> lodge: 13th Feb. 2016
> co contact: 24th Feb. 2016 (form 80, 1221 and CV)
> GRANT: 24th Jan. 2017


Congrats.


----------



## misecmisc

yadavtinu said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Guess what! I've got the visaaaaaaa!!!!!
> 
> Hurrey


Congrats.


----------



## mastkhare

yadavtinu said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Guess what! I've got the visaaaaaaa!!!!!
> 
> Hurrey


Congrats bro!!!


----------



## pushkar1985

yadavtinu said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Guess what! I've got the visaaaaaaa!!!!!
> 
> Hurrey


Hey Tinu. Congrats brother. Very happy 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## yadavtinu

MG22 said:


> Great.
> How was your job verification done? By email or phone or physical on premise verification.
> what exactly was verified and with whom



It was done through email to HR.


----------



## Singh85

yadavtinu said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Guess what! I've got the visaaaaaaa!!!!!
> 
> Hurrey


Congratulations.which co team ?


CaJn said:


> Thanks! I'm also in a similar boat but 4 months of wait and 261111. Paying school fees etc would have been a thorn
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Looks like a day of approval for Mechanical Engineers



sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Congratulations @yadavtinu @hustaa

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

harinderjitf5 said:


> CO asked for certified copy of my baby's birth certificate. I have english version of birth certificate but name address was hand written on this(not typed)so I also provided typed version and get it notorized.


Below queries please:
1. So is it something like in the visa application web-page, where we need to upload documents, then for date of birth evidence of - is it a drop-down list of values in a combo-box like passport, birth certificate etc?
2. How many documents can be uploaded for evidence of date of birth - only one or we can upload multiple documents for date of birth proof?
3. Did you uploaded your baby's passport first page scanned copy as date of birth proof and still CO asked for certified copy of your baby's birth certificate - or - you did not uploaded your passport first page as evidence of date of birth proof?
So please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

loks26 said:


> Hey, 115 days is a long time. I feel bad for your delay. But I have no clue how DIBP works. I wish I could help you with something. Let me know if I could be of any use to you or to anyone else.


Thanks for coming forward to help dude. Really appreciate the gesture . Please stick around the forums as long as you can. All the best for your future.  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Singh85 said:


> Hi mate, one of my expat friend told me that you have called GSM team for your application.Did you manage to call from India and did have their customer care number. Please share
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


Yes I called through vonage . This is the number +61131881


Gullu_butt said:


> Completing my double century today.
> 200 days since the visa lodge





bigm0n said:


> Day 94 and counting



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Gullu_butt said:


> Completing my double century today.
> 200 days since the visa lodge


you job code?


----------



## Manan008

119 days... </3 
Application still in received status. Called dibp 3 times. Even lodged a complain on dibp website. No feedback from complaint so far.


----------



## ramanjot kaur

@husta...
Congratulations...
Wat is your IED?


----------



## Singh85

gonnabeexpat said:


> Yes I called through vonage . This is the number +61131881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Did you talk to them ? Any success ?and is that Android application of phone ?

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Singh85 said:


> Did you talk to them ? Any success ?and is that Android application of phone ?
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


No it's a VoIP device. They asked me to send and email to [email protected]. 
Also they told me that my application was last looked into on jan 16 2017.     . Till now no co contact and application has been in recieved status only .

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

gonnabeexpat said:


> No it's a VoIP device. They asked me to send and email to [email protected].
> Also they told me that my application was last looked into on jan 16 2017.     . Till now no co contact and application has been in recieved status only .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


How did they tell you that when was your application last looked into :/ they didnt tell me that.


----------



## Singh85

gonnabeexpat said:


> No it's a VoIP device. They asked me to send and email to [email protected].
> Also they told me that my application was last looked into on jan 16 2017.     . Till now no co contact and application has been in recieved status only .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Ah.i did not have VoIP service. Do you think mobile application will do favor for me. I just installed app and they are saying to load cash and you can call them. Is it worth to load cash .min $19 cash load and call charges are 2.2¢/min. And the number you gave me is of gsm Brisbane ? 

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## roshand79

Manan008 said:


> How did they tell you that when was your application last looked into :/ they didnt tell me that.




They didn't tell me too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi ..when status changes to application in progress. Do we get any email notification?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk




Only once finalized or request comes through. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> How did they tell you that when was your application last looked into :/ they didnt tell me that.


I don't know dude. Just got lucky i guess.    

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

running_whipstitch said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick question
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really required to upload a passport photo?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.




Not really, rarely people upload it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

gonnabeexpat said:


> I don't know dude. Just got lucky i guess.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


So on a positive side, you can see you are lucky, so have a smile on your face. Also since DIBP told you that 16 Jan your application was last looked into, it shows your application is being worked on - so now it depends on you whether you want to pass your days crying or smiling - think about it please.


----------



## misecmisc

andreyx108b said:


> Not really, rarely people upload it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi @andreyx108b, when we submit 189 visa application, then on the web-page where we need to upload the documents, on that web-page, is it something like there are different sections for different types of documents like date of birth, employment docs, pcc etc? So in date of birth section, for evidence of date of birth can we upload multiple documents or only 1 document? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

misecmisc said:


> Hi @andreyx108b, when we submit 189 visa application, then on the web-page where we need to upload the documents, on that web-page, is it something like there are different sections for different types of documents like date of birth, employment docs, pcc etc? So in date of birth section, for evidence of date of birth can we upload multiple documents or only 1 document? Please suggest. Thanks.


Multiple documents can be uploaded under single category 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

misecmisc said:


> Hi @andreyx108b, when we submit 189 visa application, then on the web-page where we need to upload the documents, on that web-page, is it something like there are different sections for different types of documents like date of birth, employment docs, pcc etc? So in date of birth section, for evidence of date of birth can we upload multiple documents or only 1 document? Please suggest. Thanks.




To be honest i dont remember, but i think multiple, or you can merge two documents together if the above not the case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

misecmisc said:


> So on a positive side, you can see you are lucky, so have a smile on your face. Also since DIBP told you that 16 Jan your application was last looked into, it shows your application is being worked on - so now it depends on you whether you want to pass your days crying or smiling - think about it please.


 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Singh85 said:


> Ah.i did not have VoIP service. Do you think mobile application will do favor for me. I just installed app and they are saying to load cash and you can call them. Is it worth to load cash .min $19 cash load and call charges are 2.2¢/min. And the number you gave me is of gsm Brisbane ?
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


As i used VoIP device i don't know much about calling apps . No it's dibp number. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hustaa

Thanks. I am onshore.


ramanjot kaur said:


> @husta...
> Congratulations...
> Wat is your IED?


----------



## kanavsharma

gonnabeexpat said:


> No it's a VoIP device. They asked me to send and email to [email protected].
> Also they told me that my application was last looked into on jan 16 2017.     . Till now no co contact and application has been in recieved status only .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


what do they want in email?
I am in 11th month of waiting, have called twice and emailed them 6 times.

Another question, do we need to reappear in exam if validity of PTE score expires while application is still in progress? same for PCC, Medical?

My score will expire in May. 


--- Patience Dear Heart ray2:


----------



## Singh85

gonnabeexpat said:


> As i used VoIP device i don't know much about calling apps . No it's dibp number.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


OK. Thanks for info.

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## gonnabeexpat

kanavsharma said:


> what do they want in email?
> I am in 11th month of waiting, have called twice and emailed them 6 times.
> 
> Another question, do we need to reappear in exam if validity of PTE score expires while application is still in progress? same for PCC, Medical?
> 
> My score will expire in May.
> 
> 
> --- Patience Dear Heart ray2:


They asked me to send a mail to Brisbane team asking for the time frame. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

gonnabeexpat said:


> Multiple documents can be uploaded under single category
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Any idea regarding how to get the English translation for the birth certificate of my kid, as the birth registration office says they issue birth certificate in Hindi language? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## thepirate

misecmisc said:


> Any idea regarding how to get the English translation for the birth certificate of my kid, as the birth registration office says they issue birth certificate in Hindi language? Please suggest. Thanks.


There are lot of online translation services available. Just google them. I used some 3ADE translation services in Delhi.

Those guys were pretty quick and charged around 600 Rs.


----------



## Manan008

gonnabeexpat said:


> They asked me to send a mail to Brisbane team asking for the time frame.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Give me that email too.


----------



## Manan008

Guys got my grant letter... 3 calls and a complain on dibp website two weeks helped alot i guess...

Thankyou all for your support. Cant believe it. I cant believe it.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> Give me that email too.


[email protected]

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> Guys got my grant letter... 3 calls and a complain on dibp website two weeks helped alot i guess...
> 
> Thankyou all for your support. Cant believe it. I cant believe it.


What what !!!!! Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pushkar1985

Manan008 said:


> Guys got my grant letter... 3 calls and a complain on dibp website two weeks helped alot i guess...
> 
> Thankyou all for your support. Cant believe it. I cant believe it.


Congrats mate

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## SC190.

Manan008 said:


> Guys got my grant letter... 3 calls and a complain on dibp website two weeks helped alot i guess...
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou all for your support. Cant believe it. I cant believe it.




Congratulations Bro.. party tym...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

gonnabeexpat said:


> What what !!!!! Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes yes.. You should put a complain on dibp complaints section too. Just checked on immiaccount. Got the email 5 minutes ago. 
I hope you get it soo too brother.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> Guys got my grant letter... 3 calls and a complain on dibp website two weeks helped alot i guess...
> 
> Thankyou all for your support. Cant believe it. I cant believe it.


at what time did you recieve the email? also processing center?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> Yes yes.. You should put a complain on dibp complaints section too. Just checked on immiaccount. Got the email 5 minutes ago.
> I hope you get it soo too brother.


All the best dude, did you get any employment verification?. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick19

Manan008 said:


> Yes yes.. You should put a complain on dibp complaints section too. Just checked on immiaccount. Got the email 5 minutes ago.
> 
> I hope you get it soo too brother.




Hey
Where can one lodge a complaint on the DIBP website. Could you tell me which section in the website or if you have the URL
Congrats bro!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mastkhare

Manan008 said:


> Guys got my grant letter... 3 calls and a complain on dibp website two weeks helped alot i guess...
> 
> Thankyou all for your support. Cant believe it. I cant believe it.


Congrats brother!! Pray for us as well that we get the golden news soon


----------



## Manan008

gonnabeexpat said:


> All the best dude, did you get any employment verification?.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


nope no employment verification. i received the email around 1 and half hour ago...


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> nope no employment verification. i received the email around 1 and half hour ago...


Hope you get a job and settle down soon in au mannan. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manan008

GSM Brisbane. Mekelle was the CO.. Though there was no co contact.


----------



## Manan008

gonnabeexpat said:


> Hope you get a job and settle down soon in au mannan.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


hey dude do give me your phone no in inbox.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Manan008 said:


> hey dude do give me your phone no in inbox.


Pmd you .

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vasanth240

Guys, I have a query and need you people's suggestion. If two person lodges visa on the same day, one is single and the other is married with a kid. Means there is one application for the first guy whereas for the other there will be three applications. Will there be a delay for the second guy? Means will the delay be based on the applicants in a single application. Some suggestion would be helpful.


----------



## Manan008

mastkhare said:


> Congrats brother!! Pray for us as well that we get the golden news soon


I hope you get it soon. Do inbox me if you need any advice or suggestions.


----------



## misecmisc

Manan008 said:


> Guys got my grant letter... 3 calls and a complain on dibp website two weeks helped alot i guess...
> 
> Thankyou all for your support. Cant believe it. I cant believe it.


Congrats.


----------



## shaancm

Manan008 said:


> Guys got my grant letter... 3 calls and a complain on dibp website two weeks helped alot i guess...
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou all for your support. Cant believe it. I cant believe it.




Congrats 
We have similar timelines, hope mine is on its way.. inshallah 
...Shaan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
One query for those who are from India and who applied for 189 visa: Is passport's first page and last page scanned copy as evidence of date of birth proof sufficient and accepted by CO - or - do CO explicitly asks for birth certificate to be also provided for date of birth proof in addition to passport scanned copy? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## Salman2080

stilling waiting...... is 489fs process slow than 189 ?


489 family sponsorship
my visa lodge 25 july 2016
09 august 2016 medical upload (except wife pregnancy because of xray)
15 august: Employment verification mail and phone both.
22 september co contact required my brother birth certificate in order to confirm relation.
And 23 september information provided immi account status update to relation approved
28 october my wife medical uploaded and baby document submitted.
09 november: Co contact ask my baby medical and polio certificate.
18 november medical uploaded


----------



## Robi.bd

5 days left to be 1yr from application lodge, still waiting..


----------



## Kyra J

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> One query for those who are from India and who applied for 189 visa: Is passport's first page and last page scanned copy as evidence of date of birth proof sufficient and accepted by CO - or - do CO explicitly asks for birth certificate to be also provided for date of birth proof in addition to passport scanned copy? Please suggest. Thanks.


Passport is not considered as your birth certificate...

It has to be the one issued from Municipal Corporation


----------



## Manan008

Salman2080 said:


> stilling waiting...... is 489fs process slow than 189 ?
> 
> 
> 489 family sponsorship
> my visa lodge 25 july 2016
> 09 august 2016 medical upload (except wife pregnancy because of xray)
> 15 august: Employment verification mail and phone both.
> 22 september co contact required my brother birth certificate in order to confirm relation.
> And 23 september information provided immi account status update to relation approved
> 28 october my wife medical uploaded and baby document submitted.
> 09 november: Co contact ask my baby medical and polio certificate.
> 18 november medical uploaded



489 is faster to be honest. But since pakistan is high risk country so on average it takes 4-6 months


----------



## Manan008

SC190. said:


> Congratulations Bro.. party tym...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes "D


----------



## Saraaa

Manan008 said:


> Guys got my grant letter... 3 calls and a complain on dibp website two weeks helped alot i guess...
> 
> Thankyou all for your support. Cant believe it. I cant believe it.


Manan!!!!
Congratulations congratulations & congratulations. What wonderful news. 
How lucky u ve been! Party time now! 
What's ur IED?


----------



## Manan008

Saraaa said:


> Manan!!!!
> Congratulations congratulations & congratulations. What wonderful news.
> How lucky u ve been! Party time now!
> What's ur IED?


Yes yes..Thanks Thanks i hope you and your family get it soon too.
IED is 8 sept 2017.


----------



## seenA003

gonnabeexpat said:


> No it's a VoIP device. They asked me to send and email to [email protected].
> Also they told me that my application was last looked into on jan 16 2017.     . Till now no co contact and application has been in recieved status only .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Huh , I called two days ago and they asked to send email to this address. Also they mentioned there are some comments on my application so Brisbane team can better update. So I sent email yesterday.


----------



## Saraaa

gonnabeexpat said:


> Hope you get a job and settle down soon in au mannan.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


With Manan been lucky today, its just us and a couple of more candidates left from sept/Oct gang. 
Yours must be on way too as ur team's Brisbane too. 

Don't know what's holding up my case though.


----------



## misecmisc

thepirate said:


> There are lot of online translation services available. Just google them. I used some 3ADE translation services in Delhi.
> 
> Those guys were pretty quick and charged around 600 Rs.


I searched on google and many translation services websites came up. Can you please provide the URL for the translation service, which you used for Hindi to English translation? Thanks.


----------



## Saraaa

Manan008 said:


> Yes yes..Thanks Thanks i hope you and your family get it soon too.
> IED is 8 sept 2017.


Ahhhh! InshaAllah. Now the pressure& stress has built up, finally.


----------



## Manan008

Saraaa said:


> Ahhhh! InshaAllah. Now the pressure& stress has built up, finally.


A friend from pakistan telecom sector got it last week. he applied on 24th sept. You and Gona be expat will get it in a couple of days too I.A


----------



## seenA003

Manan008 said:


> A friend from pakistan telecom sector got it last week. he applied on 24th sept. You and Gona be expat will get it in a couple of days too I.A


Congratulations manan, good luck


----------



## misecmisc

Kyra J said:


> Passport is not considered as your birth certificate...
> 
> It has to be the one issued from Municipal Corporation


Are you sure about it? As far as I remember, I read somewhere for age proof, passport or birth certificate is needed. So my thinking says passport should be enough for date of birth proof.

Hi All,
What I wanted to know was - On this thread, is there someone, who is from India and applied for 189 visa, and in evidence for date of birth, that person only gave passport scanned copy? After this, did CO explicitly asked for birth certificate for date of birth proof? Any information please. Thanks.


----------



## thepirate

misecmisc said:


> I searched on google and many translation services websites came up. Can you please provide the URL for the translation service, which you used for Hindi to English translation? Thanks.


I have their email id [email protected] . Hope I am not violating any forum rules by posting email id.


----------



## tikki2282

Manan008 said:


> A friend from pakistan telecom sector got it last week. he applied on 24th sept. You and Gona be expat will get it in a couple of days too I.A




Congratulations Manan.


----------



## tikki2282

Saraaa said:


> With Manan been lucky today, its just us and a couple of more candidates left from sept/Oct gang.
> 
> Yours must be on way too as ur team's Brisbane too.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what's holding up my case though.




Count me in as well. Lodged on 1st Oct


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tikki2282 said:


> Count me in as well. Lodged on 1st Oct


Tikki you have received co contact yet ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

gonnabeexpat said:


> Tikki you have received co contact yet ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




No CO contact Bro. Just the immi commencement email on 24th Oct. since then no updates at all.


----------



## misecmisc

gonnabeexpat said:


> Tikki you have received co contact yet ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi, did you upload ITR-V document also in your application? If yes, then how did you told regarding the password for your this document. Because for my ITR-V documents, I am seeing that they are password protected pdf files. So the question is - should be upload them as password protected pdf file and mention its password in a text file and upload the text file separately? How do you upload documents which are password protected pdf file? Any ideas please. Thanks.


----------



## nikhil_k

Saraaa said:


> With Manan been lucky today, its just us and a couple of more candidates left from sept/Oct gang.
> Yours must be on way too as ur team's Brisbane too.
> 
> Don't know what's holding up my case though.


I am also a part of same gang...waiting amd now thinking to call them as well.

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Grant:XXX


----------



## nikhil_k

misecmisc said:


> Hi, did you upload ITR-V document also in your application? If yes, then how did you told regarding the password for your this document. Because for my ITR-V documents, I am seeing that they are password protected pdf files. So the question is - should be upload them as password protected pdf file and mention its password in a text file and upload the text file separately? How do you upload documents which are password protected pdf file? Any ideas please. Thanks.


Good you asked.....convert the password protected pdf to a normal pdf via online tools or Adobe photoshop pro version.

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Grant:XXX


----------



## gonnabeexpat

misecmisc said:


> Hi, did you upload ITR-V document also in your application? If yes, then how did you told regarding the password for your this document. Because for my ITR-V documents, I am seeing that they are password protected pdf files. So the question is - should be upload them as password protected pdf file and mention its password in a text file and upload the text file separately? How do you upload documents which are password protected pdf file? Any ideas please. Thanks.


You need to remove the password protection . You can press ctrl plus p and save as .pdf

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tikki2282 said:


> No CO contact Bro. Just the immi commencement email on 24th Oct. since then no updates at all.


Oh, you're job code?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
Do we need to upload Form 16 for employment documents? Will uploading only ITR-V documents not be sufficient? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## tikki2282

gonnabeexpat said:


> oh, you're job code?
> 
> Sent from my redmi note 3 using tapatalk




ict ba/sa


----------



## SC190.

Hey guys any Accountant waiting from Sep or Oct


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Do we need to upload Form 16 for employment documents? Will uploading only ITR-V documents not be sufficient? Please suggest. Thanks.


Upload whatever form 16 you have.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sphider

Yay! Got our grant tonight and are mega happy! :scared:    :clap2:


----------



## thepirate

Seems like a field day for grants. Can see 10 grants in immitracker.


----------



## bigm0n

SC190. said:


> Hey guys any Accountant waiting from Sep or Oct
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In Love since Oct 4th


----------



## vikaschandra

GSM Brisbane has been generous today. Most of the grants are from there. 

Congratulations to everyone who received their much awaited Grant Notification and best wishes for your future endeavors


----------



## akshar123

Hi All,
I am applying for ACS, I am predominantly a Data Warehouse Developer. Should I apply for 261313 or 261312. I really could not figure out, any help is highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vikaschandra said:


> GSM Brisbane has been generous today. Most of the grants are from there.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who received their much awaited Grant Notification and best wishes for your future endeavors


Yeah today was raining grants, but not a single drop fell on me          

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

gonnabeexpat said:


> Yeah today was raining grants, but not a single drop fell on me
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Me too brother. Let's hope tomorrow will be our day.


----------



## pushkar1985

tikki2282 said:


> Me too brother. Let's hope tomorrow will be our day.


Brothers. I wish you guys dont be our guest in waiting list for longer periods. Good to see grants in different catagory. I am waiting for ITA rain by the way. 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## dreamsanj

sphider said:


> Yay! Got our grant tonight and are mega happy! :scared:    :clap2:


HI Spider.. congrats.

Wonderful to see grants for people who have been waiting for long time


----------



## gonnabeexpat

sphider said:


> Yay! Got our grant tonight and are mega happy! :scared:    :clap2:


Congratulations must have been quite relieved. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaimin007

Hi Guys how much time does it take for Accountants to get Invitation for 189? Right now I am on 70 points and submitted my EOI on 07.11.2016. Please advise me as soon as possible.

Thanks


----------



## mastkhare

sphider said:


> Yay! Got our grant tonight and are mega happy! :scared:    :clap2:


Congrats!!


----------



## SC190.

bigm0n said:


> In Love since Oct 4th




Me to bro
I lodge on 1st oct. wish we get grant this week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerard_nguyen

I got it guys after 34 days of waiting!  All the best to the rest!


----------



## SKILL

*Need Help- Query on ACS Report*

Hi All,

I have received ACS report and in that my recent 3 years work experience is not considered giving below reason.
"The following employment has been assessed as not suitable."

I have not even received a query from ACS, It has passed from stage 2 to stage 4 directly.If there was a confusion or insufficient details and needed more clarifications they should have been asked for it rather than proceeding with insufficient details. 

I have been working my current company from July 2010 and still working in same company, I have joined as 'Team leader' and has been promoted as ' Architect' in 2013 hence past 6+ years of experience should have been considered whereas only 3 years are considered.


So as per ACS report my work experience is 8 yrs 11 months whereas my total work experience is 12+ yrs.

Is there any impact on my calculation of points or processing EOI due to above issue?

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

gerard_nguyen said:


> I got it guys after 34 days of waiting!  All the best to the rest!


hey Gerard... heartiest congratulations for your visa...

any reason behind such early IED ???


----------



## sultan_azam

SKILL said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received ACS report and in that my recent 3 years work experience is not considered giving below reason.
> "The following employment has been assessed as not suitable."
> 
> I have not even received a query from ACS, It has passed from stage 2 to stage 4 directly.If there was a confusion or insufficient details and needed more clarifications they should have been asked for it rather than proceeding with insufficient details.
> 
> I have been working my current company from July 2010 and still working in same company, I have joined as 'Team leader' and has been promoted as ' Architect' in 2013 hence past 6+ years of experience should have been considered whereas only 3 years are considered.
> 
> 
> So as per ACS report my work experience is 8 yrs 11 months whereas my total work experience is 12+ yrs.
> 
> Is there any impact on my calculation of points or processing EOI due to above issue?
> 
> Thanks



since when they have considered the experience relevant to a closely related occupation ???

if it is more than 8 years then nothing to worry, you get 15 points for work exp


----------



## vikaschandra

SKILL said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received ACS report and in that my recent 3 years work experience is not considered giving below reason.
> "The following employment has been assessed as not suitable."
> 
> I have not even received a query from ACS, It has passed from stage 2 to stage 4 directly.If there was a confusion or insufficient details and needed more clarifications they should have been asked for it rather than proceeding with insufficient details.
> 
> I have been working my current company from July 2010 and still working in same company, I have joined as 'Team leader' and has been promoted as ' Architect' in 2013 hence past 6+ years of experience should have been considered whereas only 3 years are considered.
> 
> 
> So as per ACS report my work experience is 8 yrs 11 months whereas my total work experience is 12+ yrs.
> 
> Is there any impact on my calculation of points or processing EOI due to above issue?
> 
> Thanks


If your 8+ years of overseas experience has been considered as relevant to nominated occupation code go ahead and claim that forget about the remaining years that was not considered as relevant since the maximum points that you can claim for overseas work experience is 15 which you are getting post completion of 8 years.


----------



## sultan_azam

jaimin007 said:


> Hi Guys how much time does it take for Accountants to get Invitation for 189? Right now I am on 70 points and submitted my EOI on 07.11.2016. Please advise me as soon as possible.
> 
> Thanks


in last round que for accountants 70 pointers has moved to 13/9/16, seems two more months wait for you unless more 75 pointers submit 189 eoi

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/18-january-2017-round-results.aspx


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Hi, did you upload ITR-V document also in your application? If yes, then how did you told regarding the password for your this document. Because for my ITR-V documents, I am seeing that they are password protected pdf files. So the question is - should be upload them as password protected pdf file and mention its password in a text file and upload the text file separately? How do you upload documents which are password protected pdf file? Any ideas please. Thanks.


unlock the pdf, make a lock free copy and submit that

minor knowledge of software will take you places


----------



## sultan_azam

sphider said:


> Yay! Got our grant tonight and are mega happy! :scared:    :clap2:


congrats Sphider and all the best


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> One query for those who are from India and who applied for 189 visa: Is passport's first page and last page scanned copy as evidence of date of birth proof sufficient and accepted by CO - or - do CO explicitly asks for birth certificate to be also provided for date of birth proof in addition to passport scanned copy? Please suggest. Thanks.



i gave matriculation certificate as evidence of date of birth


----------



## sultan_azam

Salman2080 said:


> stilling waiting...... is 489fs process slow than 189 ?
> 
> 
> 489 family sponsorship
> my visa lodge 25 july 2016
> 09 august 2016 medical upload (except wife pregnancy because of xray)
> 15 august: Employment verification mail and phone both.
> 22 september co contact required my brother birth certificate in order to confirm relation.
> And 23 september information provided immi account status update to relation approved
> 28 october my wife medical uploaded and baby document submitted.
> 09 november: Co contact ask my baby medical and polio certificate.
> 18 november medical uploaded


i think 489 priority is more than 189

see the link https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/8


----------



## tgurmani

gerard_nguyen said:


> I got it guys after 34 days of waiting!  All the best to the rest!




CO contacted or not? If yes who was CO? 
Share ur timeline pls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

vasanth240 said:


> Guys, I have a query and need you people's suggestion. If two person lodges visa on the same day, one is single and the other is married with a kid. Means there is one application for the first guy whereas for the other there will be three applications. Will there be a delay for the second guy? Means will the delay be based on the applicants in a single application. Some suggestion would be helpful.


if all other things are similar than single person's application will be finalised soon 

in other person's application other things have to be checked like authenticity of relation, individual credentials of wife and kid, hence...

but keep one thing in mind "after Almighty, DIBP too works in mysterious ways"


----------



## sultan_azam

Manan008 said:


> Guys got my grant letter... 3 calls and a complain on dibp website two weeks helped alot i guess...
> 
> Thankyou all for your support. Cant believe it. I cant believe it.


Hey Manan.... congratulations for the visa grant..


all the best for journey ahead


what is your occupation code ???


----------



## sultan_azam

kanavsharma said:


> what do they want in email?
> I am in 11th month of waiting, have called twice and emailed them 6 times.
> 
> Another question, do we need to reappear in exam if validity of PTE score expires while application is still in progress? same for PCC, Medical?
> 
> My score will expire in May.
> 
> 
> --- Patience Dear Heart ray2:


you need not re-appear for PTE as it needs to be valid at the day you were invited,

pcc/ medicals decide "must enter before date", DIBP asks to re-do the same if it is not valid at the time application is ready for decision


----------



## Saraaa

gonnabeexpat said:


> Yeah today was raining grants, but not a single drop fell on me
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Dry, barren atmosphere here as well


----------



## sultan_azam

yadavtinu said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Guess what! I've got the visaaaaaaa!!!!!
> 
> Hurrey


congrats yadavtinu.... 

which city you have planned to settle ??


----------



## sultan_azam

Singh85 said:


> Mates, query that it's been 4 months since last co contact for Form 80. Is their still probability that co might come back again after a long gap.i have seen in this forum that co usually recall applicant if needed within 2 months.
> Other thing that they have seen my documents and case is being processing ?
> Kindly share your suggestions
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


i think they will come back with grant in your case....


----------



## sultan_azam

hustaa said:


> Finally I got my grant today.
> lodge: 13th Feb. 2016
> co contact: 24th Feb. 2016 (form 80, 1221 and CV)
> GRANT: 24th Jan. 2017


congratulations Hustaa....


----------



## sultan_azam

running_whipstitch said:


> Hello
> 
> Just a quick question
> 
> Is it really required to upload a passport photo?
> 
> Thank you.


not always, though i was asked for it specifically

they ask the ugliest, just for records


----------



## sultan_azam

suppala.sudhir said:


> Thank you vikas..one more query, what are form 80 and 1221. Are those mandatory forms to be submitted? Or it depends on case officer?. I have not uploaded these forms in application. What do you suggest ? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


not mandatory but since 2016 they have been asked by DIBP in many cases, better to front load them, although the forms will bore you and make you scream


----------



## sultan_azam

loks26 said:


> Hi everyone, got my grant today. Thank you for your help and support. This forum was very informative.
> 
> Below is my detailed timeline:
> 
> 189 Subclass: ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> PTE & IELTS:
> Attempt 1: PTE, 23rd Jul 2016, L/R/S/W: 89-82-67-90
> Attempt 2: PTE, 22nd Aug 2016, L/R/S/W: 86-80-59-88
> Attempt 3: IELTS, 10th Sep 2016, L/R/S/W: 9-9-8-6.5
> Attempt 4: PTE, 06th Oct 2016, L/R/S/W: 90-76-90-88
> Attempt 5: PTE, 12th Oct 2016, L/R/S/W: 90-90-90-90
> 
> ACS:
> Attempt 1: 18th Aug, 2016, Rejected: Insufficient Experience
> Attemp 2: 02nd Nov, 2016, Success
> 
> EOI: 2nd Nov. 2016- 65 Points (Age- 30, Education- 15, Language- 20)
> 
> UK PCC: 03rd Nov, 2016
> IND PCC: 29th Nov, 2016
> 
> ITA: 21st Dec, 2016
> Visa Lodge: 25th Dec, 2016, All Documents Except Medicals
> Medicals: 03rd Jan, 2017
> Grant: 23rd Jan, 2017, Direct Grant
> Team: Brisbane
> IED: 02nd Jan, 2018


hey Loks... salute to your dedication for PTE, really appreciate that


and congrats for the visa grant... all the best for journey ahead


----------



## sultan_azam

thepirate said:


> Guys, I again need your help. I thought of holding this question but It will kill me, if I don't get it clarified.
> 
> After ACS was done, my company has gone internal restructuring and has renamed my designation but I submitted my ACS RnR reference letter from the company which contains old details. My level, roles & responsibilities, everything is same. So just to have a check, I raised a request in the company regarding employment verification. They said they usually verify what is getting reflected in the tool and tool will definitely show my current designation.
> 
> So can experts advice, what should I do?
> 
> Should I file 1022/1023
> or simply update in UPDATE US section in IMMI Account
> or should I leave as it is and wait for CO
> or grant if CO ignores it?


still looking for reply to this ???


----------



## sultan_azam

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Friends
> 
> I woke up to see a mail from gsm allocated thinking it will be a grant lol.
> 
> Turned out my case officer has requested for PCC issued by regional passport office
> 
> Please can someone highlight if it means my other documents have been assessed


they picked up your file and PCC was missing, hence they informed you to provide that,


----------



## thepirate

sultan_azam said:


> still looking for reply to this ???


Yup. In fact thought of tagging you in the post tomorrow morning. I appreciate you for digging down unanswered questions.


----------



## Singh85

sultan_azam said:


> i think they will come back with grant in your case....


Thanks for your wishes bro. 

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## famy

Manan008 said:


> Guys got my grant letter... 3 calls and a complain on dibp website two weeks helped alot i guess...
> 
> Thankyou all for your support. Cant believe it. I cant believe it.


Great mashAllah congratulations.

Please check your inbox


----------



## scorpionking

gerard_nguyen said:


> I got it guys after 34 days of waiting!  All the best to the rest!


Hi gerard_nguyen, Congrats. I have few queries:

1. Did your apply for yourself or with family?
2. How did you initiate Singapore PCC without CO letter?

Appreciate your answers. Thanks.


----------



## pushkar1985

gerard_nguyen said:


> I got it guys after 34 days of waiting!  All the best to the rest!


Congratulations mate !!!

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## gerard_nguyen

1. I submited for me and my wife
2. You can use the invitation letter as document for Singapore COC appeal

All the best!


----------



## gerard_nguyen

sultan_azam said:


> hey Gerard... heartiest congratulations for your visa...
> 
> any reason behind such early IED ???


Thanks mate,

I did my health check way back then that's why the IED is early

Cheers,


----------



## running_whipstitch

sultan_azam said:


> not always, though i was asked for it specifically
> 
> they ask the ugliest, just for records


Thanks for your reply sultan. Do you know why they asked you to submit a photo? Thanks


----------



## gonnabeexpat

The week has ended on a bitter note 😢. Tomorrow and the day after are holidays at dibp 😢😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

gonnabeexpat said:


> The week has ended on a bitter note 😢. Tomorrow and the day after are holidays at dibp 😢😢
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Why is Friday a holiday? Since it is Australia day tomorrow (Thursday) they would be closed..


4 more hours to go for today too


----------



## gonnabeexpat

CaJn said:


> Why is Friday a holiday? Since it is Australia day tomorrow (Thursday) they would be closed..
> 
> 
> 4 more hours to go for today too


My friend living in au told me that people make that into a long weekend.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

gerard_nguyen said:


> I got it guys after 34 days of waiting!  All the best to the rest!


Congratulations 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy2017

*Clarification Required: 189 Professional Work Experience in Australia*

Hi All,

I am currently in Australia on WP 457 and planning to apply 189 visa for the Software Engineer skill-set. I moved to Australia in May 2016 and have a total work experience of 5+ years.

My question is regarding applying for skill-assessment to ACS. Is there is direct co-relation between the skill-set I am applying for and my full one-year professional work experience in Australia? Or can I get ACS assessment done now and lodge my EOI only I complete one full year in Australia?

Since I moved to Australia last year and have not completed one full year in Australia, and if I apply for ACS assessment now (Jan 2017) and then wait till May 2017 to lodge my EOI (after I complete 1 year), do I get 5 points for Australia work experience or not? Or does the ACS outcome letter have to state that I completed one-year of relevant work experience in Australia on Software Engineer skill-set? Basically I am thinking if I should go for skill-assessment now or wait to complete one year before I apply for the assessment. 

Appreciate if someone could please provide a clarification on this, I have spoken with both ACS and DIBP but didn’t get a confirmed answered from anywhere.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## CaJn

gonnabeexpat said:


> My friend living in au told me that people make that into a long weekend.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hmm true about the leaves that could be taken, but officially DIBP is working on Friday!


----------



## maverick19

CaJn said:


> Hmm true about the leaves that could be taken, but officially DIBP is working on Friday!




And officially the wait time is 3 months
Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigm0n

Day 93......


----------



## sagarr86

Hi All,

I'm currently in the process of evaluation from ICAA; but want to know about some issue as read some concerns about it in some posts. 

My address on passport is my permanent address which is a different city i.e. not where I currently live in. Can that be a problem at any stage of application/visa processing?

Do i have to update my current address on passport? i don't want to do that as currently I'm living temporarily in a rented apartment (since last 11 months) and will change it soon.

Similarly, even my partner has the similar issue, she doesn't lives at the address mentioned at her passport?

We are getting married next month, Is it compulsory for her to update her passport details for any stage in processing of application.

Any help would be much appreciated!!

BR,
Sagar


----------



## CaJn

maverick19 said:


> And officially the wait time is 3 months
> Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


for 70% of the cases isn't it? How I wish my application was part of that elite group 
I've been waiting for 131 days


----------



## maverick19

CaJn said:


> for 70% of the cases isn't it? How I wish my application was part of that elite group
> 
> I've been waiting for 131 days




Exactly! And we all know what "official" really means... lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vasanth240

My dear friends am happy to say that with GOD'S grace my family got PR today. All people here helped a lot. Thank you so much my friends you all have been of a great help to me. Thanks. Special thanks to Sultan and Jyoteesh.


----------



## misecmisc

sphider said:


> Yay! Got our grant tonight and are mega happy! :scared:    :clap2:


Congrats.


----------



## misecmisc

gerard_nguyen said:


> I got it guys after 34 days of waiting!  All the best to the rest!


Congrats.


----------



## misecmisc

vasanth240 said:


> My dear friends am happy to say that with GOD'S grace my family got PR today. All people here helped a lot. Thank you so much my friends you all have been of a great help to me. Thanks. Special thanks to Sultan and Jyoteesh.


Congrats.


----------



## Viaan

238 days and counting....


----------



## sumit003

154 days....since Visa Lodge
111 days since last update (uploading documents)
72 working days since last update..

Its getting harder to wait ! But wait I must !


----------



## misecmisc

sumit003 said:


> 154 days....since Visa Lodge
> 111 days since last update (uploading documents)
> 72 working days since last update..
> 
> Its getting harder to wait ! But wait I must !


Can you please tell your job code and your detailed timeline please? Thanks.


----------



## sphider

Looks like it rained grants the past days! Congratulations to all of you and heads up for all those still waiting.


----------



## sumit003

misecmisc said:


> Can you please tell your job code and your detailed timeline please? Thanks.


Hey,

Job Code: 233512
Timelines updated in my signature

Thanks


----------



## ken1990

Hi All,

I have just made payment for 189 visa. Could you please tell me how much time it takes to get an acknowledgement so that i can apply for medicals? Also approx. cost of doing medicals? Is there any link can be used for the available locations?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vasanth240 said:


> My dear friends am happy to say that with GOD'S grace my family got PR today. All people here helped a lot. Thank you so much my friends you all have been of a great help to me. Thanks. Special thanks to Sultan and Jyoteesh.


Wow grant in just 23 enjoy dude. Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vasanth240

ken1990 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just made payment for 189 visa. Could you please tell me how much time it takes to get an acknowledgement so that i can apply for medicals? Also approx. cost of doing medicals? Is there any link can be used for the available locations?


For me it happened immediately, for medicals 5400 for adult and 2800 for kids


----------



## airbatross

Finally!!!

I have the letter today!

Thanks to all contributors within this forum (especially my Indian friends) You've helped me a lot with PTE Exam thread, removing my anxiety during the application process and answered everybody's questions. You're all good people I know that, and good things will come to you sooner or later. 

I wish everyone much happiness in their upcoming adventures. 

SEE YA! 

My timeline; (233511- 60 points)

EA Submission : 11.08.2016
EA Outcome : 30.08.2016
EOI Submission : 31.08.2016
Invitation : 14.09.2016
Visa Lodge : 05.10.2016
CO Contact : 11.10.2016
Medicals : 13.10.2016
Docs Upload : 03.11.2016
2nd CO Contact : 29.11.2016
E-mail Reply : 29.11.2016
Extra Doc Upload : 09.12.2016
*Grant : 25.01.2017*


----------



## gonnabeexpat

airbatross said:


> Finally!!!
> 
> I have the letter today!
> 
> Thanks to all contributors within this forum (especially my Indian friends) You've helped me a lot with PTE Exam thread, removing my anxiety during the application process and answered everybody's questions. You're all good people I know that, and good things will come to you sooner or later.
> 
> I wish everyone much happiness in their upcoming adventures.
> 
> SEE YA!
> 
> My timeline; (233511- 60 points)
> 
> EA Submission : 11.08.2016
> EA Outcome : 30.08.2016
> EOI Submission : 31.08.2016
> Invitation : 14.09.2016
> Visa Lodge : 05.10.2016
> CO Contact : 11.10.2016
> Medicals : 13.10.2016
> Docs Upload : 03.11.2016
> 2nd CO Contact : 29.11.2016
> E-mail Reply : 29.11.2016
> Extra Doc Upload : 09.12.2016
> *Grant : 25.01.2017*


Congratulations which team processed your application

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

sphider said:


> Looks like it rained grants the past days! Congratulations to all of you and heads up for all those still waiting.


I have been looking up for the past 117 days it feels like my head is going to fall off  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pushkar1985

airbatross said:


> Finally!!!
> 
> I have the letter today!
> 
> Thanks to all contributors within this forum (especially my Indian friends) You've helped me a lot with PTE Exam thread, removing my anxiety during the application process and answered everybody's questions. You're all good people I know that, and good things will come to you sooner or later.
> 
> I wish everyone much happiness in their upcoming adventures.
> 
> SEE YA!
> 
> My timeline; (233511- 60 points)
> 
> EA Submission : 11.08.2016
> EA Outcome : 30.08.2016
> EOI Submission : 31.08.2016
> Invitation : 14.09.2016
> Visa Lodge : 05.10.2016
> CO Contact : 11.10.2016
> Medicals : 13.10.2016
> Docs Upload : 03.11.2016
> 2nd CO Contact : 29.11.2016
> E-mail Reply : 29.11.2016
> Extra Doc Upload : 09.12.2016
> *Grant : 25.01.2017*


Congratulations buddy 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## Saraaa

airbatross said:


> Finally!!!
> 
> I have the letter today!
> 
> Thanks to all contributors within this forum (especially my Indian friends) You've helped me a lot with PTE Exam thread, removing my anxiety during the application process and answered everybody's questions. You're all good people I know that, and good things will come to you sooner or later.
> 
> I wish everyone much happiness in their upcoming adventures.
> 
> SEE YA!
> 
> My timeline; (233511- 60 points)
> 
> EA Submission : 11.08.2016
> EA Outcome : 30.08.2016
> EOI Submission : 31.08.2016
> Invitation : 14.09.2016
> Visa Lodge : 05.10.2016
> CO Contact : 11.10.2016
> Medicals : 13.10.2016
> Docs Upload : 03.11.2016
> 2nd CO Contact : 29.11.2016
> E-mail Reply : 29.11.2016
> Extra Doc Upload : 09.12.2016
> *Grant : 25.01.2017*


Congratulations! 
Another one from Sept/ October gang getting lucky! All the best fot the future ahead. 

@gonnabeexpat, yes next two days r off at DIBP!  one by one the queue for sept/Oct is getting shorter! Ours must be around the corner.


----------



## airbatross

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations which team processed your application


Adelaide. I've updated on myimmitracker..


----------



## melkmaid

airbatross said:


> Finally!!!
> 
> I have the letter today!
> 
> Thanks to all contributors within this forum (especially my Indian friends) You've helped me a lot with PTE Exam thread, removing my anxiety during the application process and answered everybody's questions. You're all good people I know that, and good things will come to you sooner or later.
> 
> I wish everyone much happiness in their upcoming adventures.
> 
> SEE YA!
> 
> My timeline; (233511- 60 points)
> 
> EA Submission : 11.08.2016
> EA Outcome : 30.08.2016
> EOI Submission : 31.08.2016
> Invitation : 14.09.2016
> Visa Lodge : 05.10.2016
> CO Contact : 11.10.2016
> Medicals : 13.10.2016
> Docs Upload : 03.11.2016
> 2nd CO Contact : 29.11.2016
> E-mail Reply : 29.11.2016
> Extra Doc Upload : 09.12.2016
> *Grant : 25.01.2017*co?


Congrats... may i know what were the documents requested om the 2 CO contact?


----------



## airbatross

melkmaid said:


> airbatross said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally!!!
> 
> I have the letter today!
> 
> Thanks to all contributors within this forum (especially my Indian friends) You've helped me a lot with PTE Exam thread, removing my anxiety during the application process and answered everybody's questions. You're all good people I know that, and good things will come to you sooner or later.
> 
> I wish everyone much happiness in their upcoming adventures.
> 
> SEE YA!
> 
> My timeline; (233511- 60 points)
> 
> EA Submission : 11.08.2016
> EA Outcome : 30.08.2016
> EOI Submission : 31.08.2016
> Invitation : 14.09.2016
> Visa Lodge : 05.10.2016
> CO Contact : 11.10.2016
> Medicals : 13.10.2016
> Docs Upload : 03.11.2016
> 2nd CO Contact : 29.11.2016
> E-mail Reply : 29.11.2016
> Extra Doc Upload : 09.12.2016
> *Grant : 25.01.2017*
> 
> 
> Congrats... may i know what were the documents requested om the 2 CO contact?
> 
> 
> 
> It was interesting. She asked for the documents I've already submitted. My 1st job details.
> It was a generic email asking job experience documents. I've already uploaded 3 (signed letter, tax returns, payslips) My agent replied same day stating that these 3 were always enough. But later we've uploaded a 4th document (an e-government document created on the day I start my job) and uploaded that as well on 9th December, and pressed the button.
> 
> I guess either she didn't see the docs, or she just chose something to dig deeper..
Click to expand...


----------



## Saraaa

Looks like *Australia Day * celebrations have already began at DIBP. They seem to be in celebratory mood! 
Don't know why they didn't make us a part of their celebrations too :shocked:


--------
Invite: 1st Sep 2016
Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016*
CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.*
*Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant (AGAIN)
Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
Assessment in progress.


----------



## Amritbains206

Saraaa said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Another one from Sept/ October gang getting lucky! All the best fot the future ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> @gonnabeexpat, yes next two days r off at DIBP!  one by one the queue for sept/Oct is getting shorter! Ours must be around the corner.




Omg.... why off at dibp?? It means the week has ended early this time..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Amritbains206 said:


> Omg.... why off at dibp?? It means the week has ended early this time..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes      

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saraaa

Amritbains206 said:


> Omg.... why off at dibp?? It means the week has ended early this time..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For Australia Day!


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> Yeah today was raining grants, but not a single drop fell on me
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Soon or later mate, better soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sultan_azam said:


> not mandatory but since 2016 they have been asked by DIBP in many cases, better to front load them, although the forms will bore you and make you scream




I think those were requested often all the time, not in 2016.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> The week has ended on a bitter note . Tomorrow and the day after are holidays at dibp
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Not for all! A lot if grants, and friday is not a holiday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saraaa

Hope so @ Friday being a working day


----------



## gonnabeexpat

andreyx108b said:


> Not for all! A lot if grants, and friday is not a holiday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know but some dibp staff my take friday off as well. :/

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mastkhare

airbatross said:


> Finally!!!
> 
> I have the letter today!
> 
> Thanks to all contributors within this forum (especially my Indian friends) You've helped me a lot with PTE Exam thread, removing my anxiety during the application process and answered everybody's questions. You're all good people I know that, and good things will come to you sooner or later.
> 
> I wish everyone much happiness in their upcoming adventures.
> 
> SEE YA!
> 
> My timeline; (233511- 60 points)
> 
> EA Submission : 11.08.2016
> EA Outcome : 30.08.2016
> EOI Submission : 31.08.2016
> Invitation : 14.09.2016
> Visa Lodge : 05.10.2016
> CO Contact : 11.10.2016
> Medicals : 13.10.2016
> Docs Upload : 03.11.2016
> 2nd CO Contact : 29.11.2016
> E-mail Reply : 29.11.2016
> Extra Doc Upload : 09.12.2016
> *Grant : 25.01.2017*


Congrats mate!


----------



## goose12

airbatross said:


> melkmaid said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was interesting. She asked for the documents I've already submitted. My 1st job details.
> It was a generic email asking job experience documents. I've already uploaded 3 (signed letter, tax returns, payslips) My agent replied same day stating that these 3 were always enough. But later we've uploaded a 4th document (an e-government document created on the day I start my job) and uploaded that as well on 9th December, and pressed the button.
> 
> I guess either she didn't see the docs, or she just chose something to dig deeper..
> 
> 
> 
> Hey airbatross,
> 
> Who was your case officer?
> 
> My timelines are exactly similar to yours and was also asked for documents that I had already submitted. Plus my processing center is also Adelaide.
> 
> So just trying to figure out if lady luck & the lady CO would smile on me in next few days
> 
> ICT BA with 75 points
> Lodged - 12/10/2016
> CO Contact - 21/11/2016
> Info Provided - 21/11/2016
> Grant - Still waiting
Click to expand...


----------



## mastkhare

The trend on this forum and reading from people's signatures about their timelines is giving me hope. A positive vibe that i am soon going to get good news as well . I got lucky so far with all process going very quickly and CO contacted 2 times already. Lets hope Jan is going to be the month of celebration for me and many of my other friends in this group. Stead fast my brothers and sisters.


----------



## misecmisc

airbatross said:


> Finally!!!
> 
> I have the letter today!
> 
> Thanks to all contributors within this forum (especially my Indian friends) You've helped me a lot with PTE Exam thread, removing my anxiety during the application process and answered everybody's questions. You're all good people I know that, and good things will come to you sooner or later.
> 
> I wish everyone much happiness in their upcoming adventures.
> 
> SEE YA!
> 
> My timeline; (233511- 60 points)
> 
> EA Submission : 11.08.2016
> EA Outcome : 30.08.2016
> EOI Submission : 31.08.2016
> Invitation : 14.09.2016
> Visa Lodge : 05.10.2016
> CO Contact : 11.10.2016
> Medicals : 13.10.2016
> Docs Upload : 03.11.2016
> 2nd CO Contact : 29.11.2016
> E-mail Reply : 29.11.2016
> Extra Doc Upload : 09.12.2016
> *Grant : 25.01.2017*


Congrats.


----------



## misecmisc

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> I have one query regarding employment verification.
> 
> I have worked in 4 companies till now, including the current company. When I went for ACS assessment, then I had roles and responsibilities letter for the first 2 companies and my current company and Statuary Declaration(SD) notary affidavit for third company which was given by my colleague in a project. Then when the ACS assessment was going on, during that time I tried to get the r&r letter from the third company, which I finally got, but was not able to use it in ACS assessment as by that time ACS result had came. This company I worked for nearly 4 years and in the last 8 relevant years, it forms a major part. I left the third company nearly 2 years back. The colleague, who gave the SD to me, also left the company nearly 1 year back and I tried contacting him few days back, but there is no response from that colleague. His mobile number is not reachable and his email-id was from the third company which he left, so that email id is not reachable.
> 
> In addition to above, there is one more thing for this third company job. There are two types of designations which seems to be followed there - a technical designation as per comp's org chart and a functional designation which relates to the roles I served. So the offer letter of third company said the designation was Senior Consultant, but the functional role was Software Developer. When I was working in the third company, I got a letter generated stating that I worked in that company, so the letter was on company letter head and it stated my designation as Software Developer. Also the SD which my colleague gave me was having the role Software Developer. When I went for ACS assessment, I gave my designation for 3rd comp as Software Developer and the SD from my colleague and ACS considered it as relevant.
> 
> Now the interesting part - the SD was issued to me nearly 1 month before my last working day in the third company. My functional designation was changed from Software Developer to Software Architect - I don't know when this change happened, as there was no letter from HR in my inbox regarding it, while I was working in that third company. When few months back, I asked the r&r letter from third company, I got the r&r letter, but it had the designation mentioned as Software Architect - I asked them that since I was on Software Developer role also, so can they put the designation as Software Developer, instead of Software Architect? But they clearly replied that they can only put the designation, which is mentioned in my relieving letter, which was Software Architect.
> 
> In my EOI also, I have kept Software Developer as the designation for the third company, since ACS assessment had this designation as relevant.
> 
> So based on above information, when I will submit my visa application and in it when I will give Software Developer as the designation for third company, then 2 queries below:
> 1. Do you all think that I am up for employment verification for the third company?
> 2. Also since that colleague is not responding, so have I totally screwed up myself if employment verification happens with that colleague not responding and with my designation being different in third company as per the latest data which the third company has for me currently? Any thoughts please suggest. Thanks.


Any thoughts/information/suggestions on above queries please? Thanks.


----------



## running_whipstitch

before: it only takes 8 days for co contact

now: 20+ days

how come???


----------



## bharat1835

*confirmation required*

Hi Experts,:help:

I need little help/confirmation regarding PCC from Netherlands.
I have received my PCC(VOG : Certificate of Conduct) from netherlands yesterday. Now my consultant is telling me that I need to get it translated.

Although I have checked on other threads and people have mentioned that VOG is fine as it is(because required matter is in English as well). 
Can someone please confirm if that VOG works for them as is? Has anyone received the Grant with same VOG?


Thanks,
Bharat


----------



## dwty67

I have submitted by EOI on 30th Dec in the Internal Audit category. Any idea by when will I receive my invite?


----------



## Mudassar_SM

Saraaa said:


> Congratulations!
> Another one from Sept/ October gang getting lucky! All the best fot the future ahead.
> 
> @gonnabeexpat, yes next two days r off at DIBP!  one by one the queue for sept/Oct is getting shorter! Ours must be around the corner.



I really hope that corner comes soon....
I feel we are waiting in a circle trying to find that corner...

Jus for Laugh gags.....
:shocked:


----------



## airbatross

goose12 said:


> airbatross said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey airbatross,
> 
> Who was your case officer?
> 
> My timelines are exactly similar to yours and was also asked for documents that I had already submitted. Plus my processing center is also Adelaide.
> 
> So just trying to figure out if lady luck & the lady CO would smile on me in next few days
> 
> ICT BA with 75 points
> Lodged - 12/10/2016
> CO Contact - 21/11/2016
> Info Provided - 21/11/2016
> Grant - Still waiting
> 
> 
> 
> First one was Ben
> Second one was Lyndall
> Grant was Lisa
> 
> Once a CO looks at your case I think it is hanged for next assigner so it's useless to track names I guess.. You never know who will look into your case next..
Click to expand...


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Mudassar_SM said:


> I really hope that corner comes soon....
> I feel we are waiting in a circle trying to find that corner...
> 
> Jus for Laugh gags.....
> :shocked:


You described my feelings aptly       

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## summy1986

Another day ended... Day 154.... No Co contact

Telecommunication Network Engineer (263312)
App Submitted: 24 Aug 2016
Status: "Received"


.


----------



## Amritbains206

mastkhare said:


> The trend on this forum and reading from people's signatures about their timelines is giving me hope. A positive vibe that i am soon going to get good news as well . I got lucky so far with all process going very quickly and CO contacted 2 times already. Lets hope Jan is going to be the month of celebration for me and many of my other friends in this group. Stead fast my brothers and sisters.




Hey, what did the co contact you for and when was the last contact?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amritbains206

Hello, is there anyone on this forum who got CO contact for spouse docs and then later employment verification was done for the primary candidate??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thepirate

airbatross said:


> goose12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First one was Ben
> Second one was Lyndall
> Grant was Lisa
> 
> Once a CO looks at your case I think it is hanged for next assigner so it's useless to track names I guess.. You never know who will look into your case next..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bharat1835 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Experts,:help:
> 
> I need little help/confirmation regarding PCC from Netherlands.
> I have received my PCC(VOG : Certificate of Conduct) from netherlands yesterday. Now my consultant is telling me that I need to get it translated.
> 
> Although I have checked on other threads and people have mentioned that VOG is fine as it is(because required matter is in English as well).
> Can someone please confirm if that VOG works for them as is? Has anyone received the Grant with same VOG?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Bharat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, agree. I think, it should be more like passport office. Internally they might have levels or section depending upon the job code/ stages of processing etc.
> 
> Your application might be assigned to some CO, whose sole job might be to see if all docs are present or not. Then send it to next level, where another CO will look into it, he might reject some docs like proof of english lang is from school, not from college or university.
> 
> They might again have some referral system like if candidate looks fraud or suspicious according to some of their internal criteria then some particular team or person will take a call on that.
> 
> So tracking from CO name might not be a perfect idea. That's my understanding, might be entirely wrong.
Click to expand...


----------



## melkmaid

mastkhare said:


> The trend on this forum and reading from people's signatures about their timelines is giving me hope. A positive vibe that i am soon going to get good news as well . I got lucky so far with all process going very quickly and CO contacted 2 times already. Lets hope Jan is going to be the month of celebration for me and many of my other friends in this group. Stead fast my brothers and sisters.


bro, reading from your timeline, may I know for what purpose was the Stat Declaration that your CO requested. Thanks


----------



## dreamsanj

improtant message for those who are waiting for grant..

Tomorrow is holiday in australia..( Beer drinking day).. So dont hope to check your immiaccount and get grant emails


----------



## melkmaid

My Work colleague got lucky today.. His Visa lodged on 23rd Dec and Got his direct grant today..


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dreamsanj said:


> improtant message for those who are waiting for grant..
> 
> Tomorrow is holiday in australia..( Beer drinking day).. So dont hope to check your immiaccount and get grant emails


I know                  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Salman2080

Amritbains206 said:


> Hello, is there anyone on this forum who got CO contact for spouse docs and then later employment verification was done for the primary candidate??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


489 family sponsorship
my visa lodge 25 july 2016
09 august 2016 medical upload (except wife pregnancy because of xray)
15 august: Employment verification mail and phone both.
22 september co contact required my brother birth certificate in order to confirm relation.
And 23 september information provided immi account status update to relation approved
28 october my wife medical uploaded and baby document submitted.
09 november: Co contact ask my baby medical and polio certificate.
18 november medical uploaded
waiting for visa grant


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

summy1986 said:


> Another day ended... Day 154.... No Co contact
> 
> 
> 
> Telecommunication Network Engineer (263312)
> 
> App Submitted: 24 Aug 2016
> 
> Status: "Received"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Summy, I'm 263311 Telecommunications Engineer. Lodged visa on 11th Jan. 65 points. What's your timelines?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mastkhare

Amritbains206 said:


> Hey, what did the co contact you for and when was the last contact?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Amrit,

You can see the details in my signature. First contact was for statutory declaration as i couldnt get PCC from Saudi Arabia and then there was a questionaire as well about my stay in Saudi Arabia.

The second contact was asking passport scan (my first passport on which i got Saudi Arabia visa) and some basic questions about my education support.


----------



## abeden

I have submitted my husband's pte result 3mos ago like oct 2nd week because they wont accept his 1yr oldielts and asked if they already recieved it and replied "yes", i finally had a time to call them up and see whats going on... Shaun said they havent reviewed our case yet he said on feb 9 and kept saying hes sorry and all.. Thats just sad, good thing i called cause they all forgot about our case


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

mastkhare said:


> Hi Amrit,
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the details in my signature. First contact was for statutory declaration as i couldnt get PCC from Saudi Arabia and then there was a questionaire as well about my stay in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> 
> 
> The second contact was asking passport scan (my first passport on which i got Saudi Arabia visa) and some basic questions about my education support.




Hi

In what circumstance you were asked to provide statutory declaration ? Is there any format for that ? I have to submit US PCC for my spouse which I'm expecting. Thought of knowing SD format if not PCC issued. Pls help thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mastkhare

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Hi
> 
> In what circumstance you were asked to provide statutory declaration ? Is there any format for that ? I have to submit US PCC for my spouse which I'm expecting. Thought of knowing SD format if not PCC issued. Pls help thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Rajesh,

If you search on DIBP website for statutory declaration, you will find a pdf form. I used the same.

Regards,
Waqas


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

mastkhare said:


> Hi Rajesh,
> 
> 
> 
> If you search on DIBP website for statutory declaration, you will find a pdf form. I used the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Waqas




Thanks mate. I still would like to understand in what scenario DIBP asks for SD?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mastkhare

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Thanks mate. I still would like to understand in what scenario DIBP asks for SD?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you can't furnish them with a PCC for a country where you or member of your family has stayed more than a year. Then you need to go to local Australian consulate and sign statutory declaration for that country infront of a commonwealth officer who countersigns it and then you submit it on DIBP website.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

mastkhare said:


> If you can't furnish them with a PCC for a country where you or member of your family has stayed more than a year. Then you need to go to local Australian consulate and sign statutory declaration for that country infront of a commonwealth officer who countersigns it and then you submit it on DIBP website.




Oh thank you very much. How do you approach the local consulate ? Do they fix any appointment ? Do we need to carry the print out of the SD format ? Pls help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mastkhare

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Oh thank you very much. How do you approach the local consulate ? Do they fix any appointment ? Do we need to carry the print out of the SD format ? Pls help
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Rajesh,

I did in UAE as i am working and residing here. Here the consulate had walk in time allotted for this activity on only Thursdays from 9-11 AM. I took the printed form with me along with the communication from CO which requested for the statutory declaration. I got done within 10 mins.

Regards,
Waqas


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

mastkhare said:


> Hi Rajesh,
> 
> 
> 
> I did in UAE as i am working and residing here. Here the consulate had walk in time allotted for this activity on only Thursdays from 9-11 AM. I took the printed form with me along with the communication from CO which requested for the statutory declaration. I got done within 10 mins.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Waqas




Okay. This helps me a lot to understand when to get such SD. Thank you very much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sathyaac

Guys..can anyone tell me if the saudi PCC needs to be certified by the Australian embassy in Saudi. the pcc given by the saudi authorities is in Arabic. Even though I translated it to English, the Saudi Foreign ministry certified only the Arabic copy.


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi

*Natural Justice*

Hi Friends,

I replied back to CO and uploaded documents and NJ cover letter today. Do I need to do anything. Please let me know any other action needs to be taken from my end.

Regards,
Sai


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I replied back to CO and uploaded documents and NJ cover letter today. Do I need to do anything. Please let me know any other action needs to be taken from my end.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sai




Hi just to know, what's NJ cover letter ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Hi just to know, what's NJ cover letter ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gave a cover letter explaining the details about the company name and address change. Along with that I provided documents to support my employment.


----------



## drasadqamar

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I replied back to CO and uploaded documents and NJ cover letter today. Do I need to do anything. Please let me know any other action needs to be taken from my end.
> 
> Regards,
> Sai


Why did you receive NJ letter bro


----------



## drasadqamar

sathyaac said:


> Guys..can anyone tell me if the saudi PCC needs to be certified by the Australian embassy in Saudi. the pcc given by the saudi authorities is in Arabic. Even though I translated it to English, the Saudi Foreign ministry certified only the Arabic copy.


No need for certification from anywhere
Just translate saudi PCC and send scanned copies of both Arabic and English version to DiBP


----------



## Amritbains206

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I replied back to CO and uploaded documents and NJ cover letter today. Do I need to do anything. Please let me know any other action needs to be taken from my end.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sai




Dont worry lakshmi, everything will be fine and you will soon get your grant. Have faith in almighty. All the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mastkhare

sathyaac said:


> Guys..can anyone tell me if the saudi PCC needs to be certified by the Australian embassy in Saudi. the pcc given by the saudi authorities is in Arabic. Even though I translated it to English, the Saudi Foreign ministry certified only the Arabic copy.


Hi Sathya,

I don't think you need Saudi PCC to be attested by Aus Embassy. If you have a legal translation of Saudi PCC and notarized then it should be ok.


----------



## sounddonor

Guys,

Is it possible to not claiming points for some employment.

For example,

Company ABC 6 months claimed 2012 -2013
Company XYZ 1 year not claiming 2013-2014
Company DFG 3 years claiming 2014 to current.

So If I select not claiming points for company XYZ would that be a problem?


----------



## AUDream2017

Hi Friends,

Please help!. Hope next week I will get invite, as my DOE is 16th Dec (2613 with 65 pts). So I prepared below documents. Please give your feedback/comments.

*189 List of documents:->*

*Primary Applicant:*

*Passport:*
1. Passport First and Last page copy

*Education:*
1. Degree Certificate
2. Degree Marksheets
3. Diploma Certificate
4. Diploma Marksheets

*Employement:*
*Current:* 
1. Roles and Responsibilities Letter
2. Last 5 months salary slips
3. 5 months bank statement
4. Offer Letter

*Previous 1:*
1. Roles and Responsibilities Letter
2. Last 5 months salary slips
3. 5 months bank statement
4. Offer Letter
5. Experience/Service Letter
6. Relieving Letter

*Previous 2:*
1. Roles and Responsibilities Letter
2. Last 5 months salary slips
3. 5 months bank statement
4. Offer Letter
5. Experience/Service Letter
6. Relieving Letter


*Previous 3:*
1. Roles and Responsibilities Letter
2. Last 5 months salary slips
*3. 5 months bank statement (not available)*
4. Offer Letter
5. Experience/Service Letter
6. Relieving Letter
7. Notification Letter of Contact Details Change - due to company operation closure

*Birth Proof:*
1. Birth Certificate
2. Matriculation Certificate
3. Passport First Page

*Marriage Proof:*
1. Marriage Certificate
2. Passport Last Page

*National IDs:*
1. Aadhaar Card Copy

*Other National IDs:*

1. Singapore NRIC Copy


*ACS and English Proof:*
1. ACS Report Copy

1. PTE Result Report

*Other Forms:*
1. Form 80
2. Form 1221	

*CV/Resume:*
1. CV pdf copy

*Passport Photo:* 
1. Passport Photo copy


*Secondary Applicant (Spouse):*
*Passport:*

1. Passport First and Last page copy

*Education: (Not Available)*

*Employement: (Not Available)*

*Birth Proof:*
1. Birth Certificate
3. Passport First Page

*Marriage Proof:*

1. Marriage Certificate
2. Passport Last Page

*National IDs:*
1. Aadhaar Card Copy

*Other National IDs:*
1. Singapore NRIC Copy

*English Proof: (Not Available)*
Ready for 2nd Installment

*189 Forms:*
1. Form 80
2. Form 1221	

*Passport Photo:* 
1. Passport Photo copy



*Secondary Applicant (Son):*
*Passport:*
1. Passport First and Last page copy

*Birth Proof:*
1. Birth Certificate
3. Passport First Page

*National IDs:*
1. Aadhaar Card Copy

*Other National IDs:*

1. Singapore NRIC Copy


*Passport Photo:* 
1. Passport Photo copy


*Medicals and PCCs:*

1. Medicals - on 01 Feb, 2017 ( Before Lodge)

2. India and Singapore PCCs - 02 Feb, 2017 (Before Lodge, I will use invitation letter as a reference)


*
Please! Please!! Please!!! give your feedback/comments and suggest any documents if I am missing , which are important.*


Thanks,
AUDream


----------



## abeden

Guys if the case officer said that it will be reviewed on a certain date, does that mean they havnt done anything yet because i also asked if they already verified my employment and he told me he cant provide me that information... All he said was they will let me know if there is some documents needed 

Btw any registered nurses here waiting for thier visa and lodged mine on aug17 2016
Thank yall:smile:


----------



## ramanjot kaur

I tried calling didb but that number they say that it is no longer working
Does any one has contact number of didb Adelaide team....???


----------



## vinodn007

AUDream2017 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Please help!. Hope next week I will get invite, as my DOE is 16th Dec (2613 with 65 pts). So I prepared below documents. Please give your feedback/comments.
> 
> *189 List of documents:->*
> 
> *Primary Applicant:*
> 
> *Passport:*
> 1. Passport First and Last page copy
> 
> *Education:*
> 1. Degree Certificate
> 2. Degree Marksheets
> 3. Diploma Certificate
> 4. Diploma Marksheets
> 
> *Employement:*
> *Current:*
> 1. Roles and Responsibilities Letter
> 2. Last 5 months salary slips
> 3. 5 months bank statement
> 4. Offer Letter
> 
> *Previous 1:*
> 1. Roles and Responsibilities Letter
> 2. Last 5 months salary slips
> 3. 5 months bank statement
> 4. Offer Letter
> 5. Experience/Service Letter
> 6. Relieving Letter
> 
> *Previous 2:*
> 1. Roles and Responsibilities Letter
> 2. Last 5 months salary slips
> 3. 5 months bank statement
> 4. Offer Letter
> 5. Experience/Service Letter
> 6. Relieving Letter
> 
> 
> *Previous 3:*
> 1. Roles and Responsibilities Letter
> 2. Last 5 months salary slips
> *3. 5 months bank statement (not available)*
> 4. Offer Letter
> 5. Experience/Service Letter
> 6. Relieving Letter
> 7. Notification Letter of Contact Details Change - due to company operation closure
> 
> *Birth Proof:*
> 1. Birth Certificate
> 2. Matriculation Certificate
> 3. Passport First Page
> 
> *Marriage Proof:*
> 1. Marriage Certificate
> 2. Passport Last Page
> 
> *National IDs:*
> 1. Aadhaar Card Copy
> 
> *Other National IDs:*
> 
> 1. Singapore NRIC Copy
> 
> 
> *ACS and English Proof:*
> 1. ACS Report Copy
> 
> 1. PTE Result Report
> 
> *Other Forms:*
> 1. Form 80
> 2. Form 1221
> 
> *CV/Resume:*
> 1. CV pdf copy
> 
> *Passport Photo:*
> 1. Passport Photo copy
> 
> 
> *Secondary Applicant (Spouse):*
> *Passport:*
> 
> 1. Passport First and Last page copy
> 
> *Education: (Not Available)*
> 
> *Employement: (Not Available)*
> 
> *Birth Proof:*
> 1. Birth Certificate
> 3. Passport First Page
> 
> *Marriage Proof:*
> 
> 1. Marriage Certificate
> 2. Passport Last Page
> 
> *National IDs:*
> 1. Aadhaar Card Copy
> 
> *Other National IDs:*
> 1. Singapore NRIC Copy
> 
> *English Proof: (Not Available)*
> Ready for 2nd Installment
> 
> *189 Forms:*
> 1. Form 80
> 2. Form 1221
> 
> *Passport Photo:*
> 1. Passport Photo copy
> 
> 
> 
> *Secondary Applicant (Son):*
> *Passport:*
> 1. Passport First and Last page copy
> 
> *Birth Proof:*
> 1. Birth Certificate
> 3. Passport First Page
> 
> *National IDs:*
> 1. Aadhaar Card Copy
> 
> *Other National IDs:*
> 
> 1. Singapore NRIC Copy
> 
> 
> *Passport Photo:*
> 1. Passport Photo copy
> 
> 
> *Medicals and PCCs:*
> 
> 1. Medicals - on 01 Feb, 2017 ( Before Lodge)
> 
> 2. India and Singapore PCCs - 02 Feb, 2017 (Before Lodge, I will use invitation letter as a reference)
> 
> 
> *
> Please! Please!! Please!!! give your feedback/comments and suggest any documents if I am missing , which are important.*
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> AUDream



Try and get an affidavit that's states spouse name before marriage and after marriage.


----------



## sultan_azam

sultan_azam said:


> Originally Posted by thepirate View Post
> Guys, I again need your help. I thought of holding this question but It will kill me, if I don't get it clarified.
> 
> After ACS was done, my company has gone internal restructuring and has renamed my designation but I submitted my ACS RnR reference letter from the company which contains old details. My level, roles & responsibilities, everything is same. So just to have a check, I raised a request in the company regarding employment verification. They said they usually verify what is getting reflected in the tool and tool will definitely show my current designation.
> 
> So can experts advice, what should I do?
> 
> Should I file 1022/1023
> or simply update in UPDATE US section in IMMI Account
> or should I leave as it is and wait for CO
> or grant if CO ignores it?
> 
> still looking for reply to this ???





thepirate said:


> Yup. In fact thought of tagging you in the post tomorrow morning. I appreciate you for digging down unanswered questions.



this restructuring happened after you got invite ??

you can give form 1022 to indicate change in circumstances, 

has the roles and responsibilities also changes or just the designation ??


----------



## sultan_azam

AUDream2017 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Please help!. Hope next week I will get invite, as my DOE is 16th Dec (2613 with 65 pts). So I prepared below documents. Please give your feedback/comments.
> 
> *189 List of documents:->*
> 
> *Primary Applicant:*
> 
> *Passport:*
> 1. Passport First and Last page copy
> 
> *Education:*
> 1. Degree Certificate
> 2. Degree Marksheets
> 3. Diploma Certificate
> 4. Diploma Marksheets
> 
> *Employement:*
> *Current:*
> 1. Roles and Responsibilities Letter
> 2. Last 5 months salary slips
> 3. 5 months bank statement
> 4. Offer Letter
> 
> *Previous 1:*
> 1. Roles and Responsibilities Letter
> 2. Last 5 months salary slips
> 3. 5 months bank statement
> 4. Offer Letter
> 5. Experience/Service Letter
> 6. Relieving Letter
> 
> *Previous 2:*
> 1. Roles and Responsibilities Letter
> 2. Last 5 months salary slips
> 3. 5 months bank statement
> 4. Offer Letter
> 5. Experience/Service Letter
> 6. Relieving Letter
> 
> 
> *Previous 3:*
> 1. Roles and Responsibilities Letter
> 2. Last 5 months salary slips
> *3. 5 months bank statement (not available)*
> 4. Offer Letter
> 5. Experience/Service Letter
> 6. Relieving Letter
> 7. Notification Letter of Contact Details Change - due to company operation closure
> 
> *Birth Proof:*
> 1. Birth Certificate
> 2. Matriculation Certificate
> 3. Passport First Page
> 
> *Marriage Proof:*
> 1. Marriage Certificate
> 2. Passport Last Page
> 
> *National IDs:*
> 1. Aadhaar Card Copy
> 
> *Other National IDs:*
> 
> 1. Singapore NRIC Copy
> 
> 
> *ACS and English Proof:*
> 1. ACS Report Copy
> 
> 1. PTE Result Report
> 
> *Other Forms:*
> 1. Form 80
> 2. Form 1221
> 
> *CV/Resume:*
> 1. CV pdf copy
> 
> *Passport Photo:*
> 1. Passport Photo copy
> 
> 
> *Secondary Applicant (Spouse):*
> *Passport:*
> 
> 1. Passport First and Last page copy
> 
> *Education: (Not Available)*
> 
> *Employement: (Not Available)*
> 
> *Birth Proof:*
> 1. Birth Certificate
> 3. Passport First Page
> 
> *Marriage Proof:*
> 
> 1. Marriage Certificate
> 2. Passport Last Page
> 
> *National IDs:*
> 1. Aadhaar Card Copy
> 
> *Other National IDs:*
> 1. Singapore NRIC Copy
> 
> *English Proof: (Not Available)*
> Ready for 2nd Installment
> 
> *189 Forms:*
> 1. Form 80
> 2. Form 1221
> 
> *Passport Photo:*
> 1. Passport Photo copy
> 
> 
> 
> *Secondary Applicant (Son):*
> *Passport:*
> 1. Passport First and Last page copy
> 
> *Birth Proof:*
> 1. Birth Certificate
> 3. Passport First Page
> 
> *National IDs:*
> 1. Aadhaar Card Copy
> 
> *Other National IDs:*
> 
> 1. Singapore NRIC Copy
> 
> 
> *Passport Photo:*
> 1. Passport Photo copy
> 
> 
> *Medicals and PCCs:*
> 
> 1. Medicals - on 01 Feb, 2017 ( Before Lodge)
> 
> 2. India and Singapore PCCs - 02 Feb, 2017 (Before Lodge, I will use invitation letter as a reference)
> 
> 
> *
> Please! Please!! Please!!! give your feedback/comments and suggest any documents if I am missing , which are important.*
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> AUDream


the rnr letter is from company HR ??? or an authorised person ??

salary slip - 1 per quarter or 1 every six months will do

for spouse - functional english (ielts 4.5 or PTE 30 overall is not a big deal), your spouse can try PTE and get the score, trust me it is not tough... this will save you lots


rest all seems good 


all the best


----------



## sultan_azam

running_whipstitch said:


> Thanks for your reply sultan. Do you know why they asked you to submit a photo? Thanks


for their records... i think so


----------



## sultan_azam

gonnabeexpat said:


> My friend living in au told me that people make that into a long weekend.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


so basically Australian and Indians have similar strategy when it comes to holiday planning


----------



## gonnabeexpat

sultan_azam said:


> so basically Australian and Indians have similar strategy when it comes to holiday planning


           

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thepirate

sultan_azam said:


> this restructuring happened after you got invite ??
> 
> you can give form 1022 to indicate change in circumstances,
> 
> has the roles and responsibilities also changes or just the designation ??


Renaming of designation and comapny name change (Changed from Accenture services pvt. Ltd. to Accenture solutions pvt. Ltd.) both happened before invite but it took some time to reflect in system and hence I filed Visa with old reference letter. 

Can it simply be updated in Update us section or form itself needs to be filled and uploaded.


----------



## thepirate

sultan_azam said:


> this restructuring happened after you got invite ??
> 
> you can give form 1022 to indicate change in circumstances,
> 
> has the roles and responsibilities also changes or just the designation ??


Only designation has been renamed roles and responsibilities are exactly same. Its not even a promotion or progression , I am still at the same level. Just renaming from Software engg Sr. Analyst to Testing engg Sr. Analayst.


----------



## sultan_azam

sagarr86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm currently in the process of evaluation from ICAA; but want to know about some issue as read some concerns about it in some posts.
> 
> My address on passport is my permanent address which is a different city i.e. not where I currently live in. Can that be a problem at any stage of application/visa processing?
> 
> *that wont be a problem*
> 
> Do i have to update my current address on passport? i don't want to do that as currently I'm living temporarily in a rented apartment (since last 11 months) and will change it soon. *changing address in passport not required mandatorily, however when you go for PCC, they may ask to apply PCC with updated address in passport, but this varies PSK to PSK, in past few months i have seen Delhi ppl suffering this trouble. but when you move to new place, open a bank a/c with that address, it will help with PCC and passport change(if required)*
> 
> Similarly, even my partner has the similar issue, she doesn't lives at the address mentioned at her passport? *no problem with visa application, but could be problem with PCC, go as mentioned above*
> 
> We are getting married next month, Is it compulsory for her to update her passport details for any stage in processing of application.
> *
> yes, it wlll be better if both of you have each other's name mentioned in passport under spouse tab*
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated!!
> 
> BR,
> Sagar


answers inline


----------



## sultan_azam

vasanth240 said:


> My dear friends am happy to say that with GOD'S grace my family got PR today. All people here helped a lot. Thank you so much my friends you all have been of a great help to me. Thanks. Special thanks to Sultan and Jyoteesh.


i saw the day when you posted about lodging visa application(that was My birthday) and today you got grant...


i am really happy to know this... lots and lots of congratulations...really fast

good luck for journey ahead.


----------



## sultan_azam

thepirate said:


> Renaming of designation and comapny name change (Changed from Accenture services pvt. Ltd. to Accenture solutions pvt. Ltd.) both happened before invite but it took some time to reflect in system and hence I filed Visa with old reference letter.
> 
> Can it simply be updated in Update us section or form itself needs to be filled and uploaded.


dont worry, your reference letter is from company HR ??

immiaccount -- UPDATE US, no need of filling and signing the physical form 1022


----------



## sultan_azam

thepirate said:


> Only designation has been renamed roles and responsibilities are exactly same. Its not even a promotion or progression , I am still at the same level. Just renaming from Software engg Sr. Analyst to Testing engg Sr. Analayst.


nothing to worry...


----------



## tk123

AUDream2017 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> Please help!. Hope next week I will get invite, as my DOE is 16th Dec (2613 with 65 pts). So I prepared below documents. Please give your feedback/comments.
> 
> 
> 
> *189 List of documents:->*
> 
> 
> 
> *Primary Applicant:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Passport:*
> 
> 1. Passport First and Last page copy
> 
> 
> 
> *Education:*
> 
> 1. Degree Certificate
> 
> 2. Degree Marksheets
> 
> 3. Diploma Certificate
> 
> 4. Diploma Marksheets
> 
> 
> 
> *Employement:*
> 
> *Current:*
> 
> 1. Roles and Responsibilities Letter
> 
> 2. Last 5 months salary slips
> 
> 3. 5 months bank statement
> 
> 4. Offer Letter
> 
> 
> 
> *Previous 1:*
> 
> 1. Roles and Responsibilities Letter
> 
> 2. Last 5 months salary slips
> 
> 3. 5 months bank statement
> 
> 4. Offer Letter
> 
> 5. Experience/Service Letter
> 
> 6. Relieving Letter
> 
> 
> 
> *Previous 2:*
> 
> 1. Roles and Responsibilities Letter
> 
> 2. Last 5 months salary slips
> 
> 3. 5 months bank statement
> 
> 4. Offer Letter
> 
> 5. Experience/Service Letter
> 
> 6. Relieving Letter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Previous 3:*
> 
> 1. Roles and Responsibilities Letter
> 
> 2. Last 5 months salary slips
> 
> *3. 5 months bank statement (not available)*
> 
> 4. Offer Letter
> 
> 5. Experience/Service Letter
> 
> 6. Relieving Letter
> 
> 7. Notification Letter of Contact Details Change - due to company operation closure
> 
> 
> 
> *Birth Proof:*
> 
> 1. Birth Certificate
> 
> 2. Matriculation Certificate
> 
> 3. Passport First Page
> 
> 
> 
> *Marriage Proof:*
> 
> 1. Marriage Certificate
> 
> 2. Passport Last Page
> 
> 
> 
> *National IDs:*
> 
> 1. Aadhaar Card Copy
> 
> 
> 
> *Other National IDs:*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Singapore NRIC Copy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ACS and English Proof:*
> 
> 1. ACS Report Copy
> 
> 
> 
> 1. PTE Result Report
> 
> 
> 
> *Other Forms:*
> 
> 1. Form 80
> 
> 2. Form 1221
> 
> 
> 
> *CV/Resume:*
> 
> 1. CV pdf copy
> 
> 
> 
> *Passport Photo:*
> 
> 1. Passport Photo copy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Secondary Applicant (Spouse):*
> 
> *Passport:*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Passport First and Last page copy
> 
> 
> 
> *Education: (Not Available)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Employement: (Not Available)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Birth Proof:*
> 
> 1. Birth Certificate
> 
> 3. Passport First Page
> 
> 
> 
> *Marriage Proof:*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Marriage Certificate
> 
> 2. Passport Last Page
> 
> 
> 
> *National IDs:*
> 
> 1. Aadhaar Card Copy
> 
> 
> 
> *Other National IDs:*
> 
> 1. Singapore NRIC Copy
> 
> 
> 
> *English Proof: (Not Available)*
> 
> Ready for 2nd Installment
> 
> 
> 
> *189 Forms:*
> 
> 1. Form 80
> 
> 2. Form 1221
> 
> 
> 
> *Passport Photo:*
> 
> 1. Passport Photo copy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Secondary Applicant (Son):*
> 
> *Passport:*
> 
> 1. Passport First and Last page copy
> 
> 
> 
> *Birth Proof:*
> 
> 1. Birth Certificate
> 
> 3. Passport First Page
> 
> 
> 
> *National IDs:*
> 
> 1. Aadhaar Card Copy
> 
> 
> 
> *Other National IDs:*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Singapore NRIC Copy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Passport Photo:*
> 
> 1. Passport Photo copy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Medicals and PCCs:*
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Medicals - on 01 Feb, 2017 ( Before Lodge)
> 
> 
> 
> 2. India and Singapore PCCs - 02 Feb, 2017 (Before Lodge, I will use invitation letter as a reference)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Please! Please!! Please!!! give your feedback/comments and suggest any documents if I am missing , which are important.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> AUDream



I also included the following

- Tax Return showing name of company
- Copy of bills from Singtel/SPS as proof of residence
- Joint Bank statements as proof of relationship. 
- Wife IELTS

What about PCCs??? 

Singapore EP/DP arent helpful as there is neither address nor proof of relationship. you can get a letter stating residential address from MOM website, though I never used them.

1221 for my wife and her educational certifixates weren't requested in my case. Document for kids are very straight forward.

good luck 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thepirate

sultan_azam said:


> dont worry, your reference letter is from company HR ??
> 
> immiaccount -- UPDATE US, no need of filling and signing the physical form 1022


Yes, it's from company HR.


----------



## sultan_azam

airbatross said:


> Finally!!!
> 
> I have the letter today!
> 
> Thanks to all contributors within this forum (especially my Indian friends) You've helped me a lot with PTE Exam thread, removing my anxiety during the application process and answered everybody's questions. You're all good people I know that, and good things will come to you sooner or later.
> 
> I wish everyone much happiness in their upcoming adventures.
> 
> SEE YA!
> 
> My timeline; (233511- 60 points)
> 
> EA Submission : 11.08.2016
> EA Outcome : 30.08.2016
> EOI Submission : 31.08.2016
> Invitation : 14.09.2016
> Visa Lodge : 05.10.2016
> CO Contact : 11.10.2016
> Medicals : 13.10.2016
> Docs Upload : 03.11.2016
> 2nd CO Contact : 29.11.2016
> E-mail Reply : 29.11.2016
> Extra Doc Upload : 09.12.2016
> *Grant : 25.01.2017*


congratulations mate... all the best


----------



## sultan_azam

thepirate said:


> Yes, it's from company HR.


marvellous.. go ahead full throttle...


----------



## thepirate

sultan_azam said:


> marvellous.. go ahead full throttle...


Thanks a ton Sultan. Can't thank you enough for all the help that you have provided.


----------



## sultan_azam

Saraaa said:


> Looks like *Australia Day * celebrations have already began at DIBP. They seem to be in celebratory mood!
> Don't know why they didn't make us a part of their celebrations too :shocked:
> 
> 
> --------
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016*
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.*
> *Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
> 2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant (AGAIN)
> Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
> Assessment in progress.



hahaha... nice


----------



## sultan_azam

Singh85 said:


> Originally Posted by sultan_azam View Post
> i think they will come back with grant in your case....
> 
> Thanks for your wishes bro.
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


Hey Mr Singh, it seems DIBP read this post


----------



## sultan_azam

Mudassar_SM said:


> I really hope that corner comes soon....
> I feel we are waiting in a circle trying to find that corner...
> 
> Jus for Laugh gags.....
> :shocked:


i also have this doubt, every caring soul says "success is just around the corner" but earth is round as far as i know


----------



## sultan_azam

thepirate said:


> Thanks a ton Sultan. Can't thank you enough for all the help that you have provided.


welcome mate.... see you in Australia


----------



## sultan_azam

sanjeewa said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is it possible to not claiming points for some employment.
> 
> For example,
> 
> Company ABC 6 months claimed 2012 -2013
> Company XYZ 1 year not claiming 2013-2014
> Company DFG 3 years claiming 2014 to current.
> 
> So If I select not claiming points for company XYZ would that be a problem?


it is possible... and there wont be any problem with this


----------



## Sandy2017

*Clarification Required: 189 Professional Work Experience in Australia*



Sandy2017 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am currently in Australia on WP 457 and planning to apply 189 visa for the Software Engineer skill-set. I moved to Australia in May 2016 and have a total work experience of 5+ years.
> 
> My question is regarding applying for skill-assessment to ACS. Is there is direct co-relation between the skill-set I am applying for and my full one-year professional work experience in Australia? Or can I get ACS assessment done now and lodge my EOI only I complete one full year in Australia?
> 
> Since I moved to Australia last year and have not completed one full year in Australia, and if I apply for ACS assessment now (Jan 2017) and then wait till May 2017 to lodge my EOI (after I complete 1 year), do I get 5 points for Australia work experience or not? Or does the ACS outcome letter have to state that I completed one-year of relevant work experience in Australia on Software Engineer skill-set? Basically I am thinking if I should go for skill-assessment now or wait to complete one year before I apply for the assessment.
> 
> Appreciate if someone could please provide a clarification on this, I have spoken with both ACS and DIBP but didn’t get a confirmed answered from anywhere.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Dear Members,

Appreciate if someone can please provide some clarity on the above. I am really confused here. Thanks.


----------



## guddu-g

Ultimately the long wait is over after 287 days!!!

I received the Golden Mail on 25th Jan 2017.

Thanks to all the members of this forum who gave me hope and strength in my difficult days when I was desperately waiting for final verdict from DIBP. I was a silent listener of this forum since Apr 2016 and continually following up this thread. I know it’s very difficult to wait for something on which you have no control but patience is the Key to YOUR success.

Thanks to all contributors within this forum. 
I wish everyone much success in their next adventures. 

BURAA….. 

My timeline; (23111- 65 points)

EOI Submission : 21.03.2016
Invitation : 23.03.2016
Visa Lodge : 12.04.2016
CO Contact : 16.04.2016
Medicals : 18.04.2016
Docs Upload : 03.05.2016
Long Silence………
………………………….
Grant : 25.01.2017
IED: 21.4.2017


----------



## melkmaid

Hi guys.. I've got a question, while waiting for Grant and there are changes in your employment circumstances, like promotions, do we need to inform DIBP? thanks to those who will reply..


----------



## AUDream2017

vinodn007 said:


> Try and get an affidavit that's states spouse name before marriage and after marriage.


Thanks for the reply.

Actually, I have marriage certificate and we both have spouse name on our passport.
One more think. Except Birth cetificate and Marriage Certificate ,my spouse has all the documents after marriage, like Passport, Pan card, Aadhaar Card and other IDs.

Still need affidavit? and Can I do it in Singapore, as I am living in Singapore?

Please reply. your reply will be appreciated.


----------



## AUDream2017

tk123 said:


> I also included the following
> 
> - Tax Return showing name of company
> *---- I have Singapore's last 2 Tax Returns and I dont have India's Tax returns. So is this enpugh to submit Singapore's Tax Return?*
> - Copy of bills from Singtel/SPS as proof of residence
> * --- I have StartHub bills and DBS Bank Statement with current address. is this enough?*
> 
> - Joint Bank statements as proof of relationship.
> * ---- I have marriage certificate and both have spouse name on our passports. is this enough?*
> - Wife IELTS
> *---- will try for PTE. Otherwise will go for 2nd installment.*
> 
> What about PCCs???
> 
> *--- Once I get invite on 1st Feb, I will go for both the PCCs and will submit invite letter as a reference. I checked in this forum, someone submited invite letter for both PCCs (India and Singapore) and worked for him/her.*
> 
> Singapore EP/DP arent helpful as there is neither address nor proof of relationship. you can get a letter stating residential address from MOM website, though I never used them.
> 
> 
> --- I will go for "letter stating residential address from MOM website". is it required for PCCs/application?
> 
> 1221 for my wife and her educational certifixates weren't requested in my case. Document for kids are very straight forward.
> 
> *--I will keep 1221 form handy for my wife and anyway I dont have educational certificates.
> 
> --- For kid - I have Birth Certificate, Passport and Aadhaar ID. enough?*
> 
> 
> good luck
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks TK for your prompt reply.

Can you please check my inline comments in Red?

Thanks once again!!!


----------



## AUDream2017

sultan_azam said:


> the rnr letter is from company HR ??? or an authorised person ??
> 
> ---* I got all the RnR letters from HR (2 signed by Director *"][They dont have HR policy, so only directors sign these kind of letters][/B], 1 signed by Manager *[same here] **and 1 signed by GM HR). *
> 
> *---All letters on company letterhead*.
> *Once more question - You already aware of this. For first employer finally I got notification letter from company director about contact details change dure to company operation closure and they mentioned their new mail ids, land line no and mobile number. So should I merge this letter with RnR letter or keep seperate?
> 
> salary slip - 1 per quarter or 1 every six months will do
> -- I have all the salary slips for last 6 years except, but I have only last 5-6 salary slips for first 3 years. Just to make consistent I decided to keep 5 months for each employer and respective bank statement for 5 months for each except first employer, as it is too old account. What do you think?*
> 
> 
> for spouse - functional english (ielts 4.5 or PTE 30 overall is not a big deal), your spouse can try PTE and get the score, trust me it is not tough... this will save you lots
> 
> *----I will try for PTE.*
> 
> rest all seems good
> 
> 
> all the best


Thanks Sultan Bhai....Please find my inline comments.

Thanks once again.


----------



## sultan_azam

AUDream2017 said:


> Originally Posted by sultan_azam View Post
> the rnr letter is from company HR ??? or an authorised person ??
> 
> --- I got all the RnR letters from HR (2 signed by Director [They dont have HR policy, so only directors sign these kind of letters], 1 signed by Manager [same here] and 1 signed by GM HR).
> 
> ---All letters on company letterhead.
> Once more question - You already aware of this. For first employer finally I got notification letter from company director about contact details change dure to company operation closure and they mentioned their new mail ids, land line no and mobile number. So should I merge this letter with RnR letter or keep seperate?
> 
> salary slip - 1 per quarter or 1 every six months will do
> -- I have all the salary slips for last 6 years except, but I have only last 5-6 salary slips for first 3 years. Just to make consistent I decided to keep 5 months for each employer and respective bank statement for 5 months for each except first employer, as it is too old account. What do you think?
> 
> 
> for spouse - functional english (ielts 4.5 or PTE 30 overall is not a big deal), your spouse can try PTE and get the score, trust me it is not tough... this will save you lots
> 
> ----I will try for PTE.
> 
> rest all seems good
> 
> 
> all the best
> 
> Thanks Sultan Bhai....Please find my inline comments.
> 
> Thanks once again.


merge the letter(s)

i think 1 per quarter or 1 every six month, if you dont have salary slip for certain period then leave it, DIBP understands that it is tough to get the old payslips

all the best


----------



## sultan_azam

guddu-g said:


> Ultimately the long wait is over after 287 days!!!
> 
> I received the Golden Mail on 25th Jan 2017.
> 
> Thanks to all the members of this forum who gave me hope and strength in my difficult days when I was desperately waiting for final verdict from DIBP. I was a silent listener of this forum since Apr 2016 and continually following up this thread. I know it’s very difficult to wait for something on which you have no control but patience is the Key to YOUR success.
> 
> Thanks to all contributors within this forum.
> I wish everyone much success in their next adventures.
> 
> BURAA…..
> 
> My timeline; (23111- 65 points)
> 
> EOI Submission : 21.03.2016
> Invitation : 23.03.2016
> Visa Lodge : 12.04.2016
> CO Contact : 16.04.2016
> Medicals : 18.04.2016
> Docs Upload : 03.05.2016
> Long Silence………
> ………………………….
> Grant : 25.01.2017
> IED: 21.4.2017


hey guddu-g... congrats for the visa... enjoy


----------



## sultan_azam

melkmaid said:


> Hi guys.. I've got a question, while waiting for Grant and there are changes in your employment circumstances, like promotions, do we need to inform DIBP? thanks to those who will reply..


yes, in fact it will be better to inform them with recent changes in your current employment,


----------



## tk123

AUDream2017 said:


> Thanks TK for your prompt reply.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please check my inline comments in Red?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks once again!!!




all OK. MOM residential address letter is not needed. I personally never got to use it.

good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guddu-g

sultan_azam said:


> hey guddu-g... congrats for the visa... enjoy


Many Thanks Sultan.......

You are doing a great job with helping others on this forum.
Its the people like you, who are always there to help and motivate all.
Keep the great work going on...................and on...........


----------



## ramanjot kaur

Congratulations for ur grant Guddu-g......
Was there any employment verification ?


----------



## sultan_azam

guddu-g said:


> Many Thanks Sultan.......
> 
> You are doing a great job with helping others on this forum.
> Its the people like you, who are always there to help and motivate all.
> Keep the great work going on...................and on...........


welcome and good luck for the journey ahead


----------



## misecmisc

guddu-g said:


> Ultimately the long wait is over after 287 days!!!
> 
> I received the Golden Mail on 25th Jan 2017.
> 
> Thanks to all the members of this forum who gave me hope and strength in my difficult days when I was desperately waiting for final verdict from DIBP. I was a silent listener of this forum since Apr 2016 and continually following up this thread. I know it’s very difficult to wait for something on which you have no control but patience is the Key to YOUR success.
> 
> Thanks to all contributors within this forum.
> I wish everyone much success in their next adventures.
> 
> BURAA…..
> 
> My timeline; (23111- 65 points)
> 
> EOI Submission : 21.03.2016
> Invitation : 23.03.2016
> Visa Lodge : 12.04.2016
> CO Contact : 16.04.2016
> Medicals : 18.04.2016
> Docs Upload : 03.05.2016
> Long Silence………
> ………………………….
> Grant : 25.01.2017
> IED: 21.4.2017


Congrats.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
I have one query regarding employment verification.

I have worked in 4 companies till now, including the current company. When I went for ACS assessment, then I had roles and responsibilities letter for the first 2 companies and my current company and Statuary Declaration(SD) notary affidavit for third company which was given by my colleague in a project. Then when the ACS assessment was going on, during that time I tried to get the r&r letter from the third company, which I finally got, but was not able to use it in ACS assessment as by that time ACS result had came. This company I worked for nearly 4 years and in the last 8 relevant years, it forms a major part. I left the third company nearly 2 years back. The colleague, who gave the SD to me, also left the company nearly 1 year back and I tried contacting him few days back, but there is no response from that colleague. His mobile number is not reachable and his email-id was from the third company which he left, so that email id is not reachable.

In addition to above, there is one more thing for this third company job. There are two types of designations which seems to be followed there - a technical designation as per comp's org chart and a functional designation which relates to the roles I served. So the offer letter of third company said the designation was Senior Consultant, but the functional role was Software Developer. When I was working in the third company, I got a letter generated stating that I worked in that company, so the letter was on company letter head and it stated my designation as Software Developer. Also the SD which my colleague gave me was having the role Software Developer. When I went for ACS assessment, I gave my designation for 3rd comp as Software Developer and the SD from my colleague and ACS considered it as relevant.

Now the interesting part - the SD was issued to me nearly 1 month before my last working day in the third company. My functional designation was changed from Software Developer to Software Architect - I don't know when this change happened, as there was no letter from HR in my inbox regarding it, while I was working in that third company. When few months back, I asked the r&r letter from third company, I got the r&r letter, but it had the designation mentioned as Software Architect - I asked them that since I was on Software Developer role also, so can they put the designation as Software Developer, instead of Software Architect? But they clearly replied that they can only put the designation, which is mentioned in my relieving letter, which was Software Architect.

In my EOI also, I have kept Software Developer as the designation for the third company, since ACS assessment had this designation as relevant.

So based on above information, when I will submit my visa application and in it when I will give Software Developer as the designation for third company, then 2 queries below:
1. Do you all think that I am up for employment verification for the third company?
2. Also since that colleague is not responding, so have I totally screwed up myself if employment verification happens with that colleague not responding and with my designation being different in third company as per the latest data which the third company has for me currently? Any thoughts please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> I have one query regarding employment verification.
> 
> I have worked in 4 companies till now, including the current company. When I went for ACS assessment, then I had roles and responsibilities letter for the first 2 companies and my current company and Statuary Declaration(SD) notary affidavit for third company which was given by my colleague in a project. Then when the ACS assessment was going on, during that time I tried to get the r&r letter from the third company, which I finally got, but was not able to use it in ACS assessment as by that time ACS result had came. This company I worked for nearly 4 years and in the last 8 relevant years, it forms a major part. I left the third company nearly 2 years back. The colleague, who gave the SD to me, also left the company nearly 1 year back and I tried contacting him few days back, but there is no response from that colleague. His mobile number is not reachable and his email-id was from the third company which he left, so that email id is not reachable.
> 
> In addition to above, there is one more thing for this third company job. There are two types of designations which seems to be followed there - a technical designation as per comp's org chart and a functional designation which relates to the roles I served. So the offer letter of third company said the designation was Senior Consultant, but the functional role was Software Developer. When I was working in the third company, I got a letter generated stating that I worked in that company, so the letter was on company letter head and it stated my designation as Software Developer. Also the SD which my colleague gave me was having the role Software Developer. When I went for ACS assessment, I gave my designation for 3rd comp as Software Developer and the SD from my colleague and ACS considered it as relevant.
> 
> Now the interesting part - the SD was issued to me nearly 1 month before my last working day in the third company. My functional designation was changed from Software Developer to Software Architect - I don't know when this change happened, as there was no letter from HR in my inbox regarding it, while I was working in that third company. When few months back, I asked the r&r letter from third company, I got the r&r letter, but it had the designation mentioned as Software Architect - I asked them that since I was on Software Developer role also, so can they put the designation as Software Developer, instead of Software Architect? But they clearly replied that they can only put the designation, which is mentioned in my relieving letter, which was Software Architect.
> 
> In my EOI also, I have kept Software Developer as the designation for the third company, since ACS assessment had this designation as relevant.
> 
> So based on above information, when I will submit my visa application and in it when I will give Software Developer as the designation for third company, then 2 queries below:
> 1. Do you all think that I am up for employment verification for the third company?
> 2. Also since that colleague is not responding, so have I totally screwed up myself if employment verification happens with that colleague not responding and with my designation being different in third company as per the latest data which the third company has for me currently? Any thoughts please suggest. Thanks.


1. your 3rd company colleague who gave you SD have left the company and is out of coverage, so it will be better to avoid that SD

2. designation doesnt matter, your roles and responsibility should be in line with your occupation code

3. I infer you have got a reference letter also from 3rd company, you can use this and keep SD in safe


----------



## misecmisc

sultan_azam said:


> 1. your 3rd company colleague who gave you SD have left the company and is out of coverage, so it will be better to avoid that SD
> 
> 2. designation doesnt matter, your roles and responsibility should be in line with your occupation code
> 
> 3. I infer you have got a reference letter also from 3rd company, you can use this and keep SD in safe


Thanks friend for your above reply. For my 3rd company, I have the roles and responsibilities letter mentioned on company letter head, but in ACS assessment it was not used, rather I used SD in ACS assessment. So you are suggesting that - in employment details section, I do not upload SD, rather only upload the r&r letter from the 3rd company - is my understanding correct here? Please confirm. Also in ACS letter and EOI, I have put the designation Sw Consultant, which was given in SD. But r&r letter from 3rd company on company letter head has designation Sw Architect. So don't you think it may create an issue later that the designation in ACS result letter and EOI and consequently visa application has designation Sw Engineer, but the supporting evidence has designation Sw Architect mentioned on it? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Thanks friend for your above reply. For my 3rd company, I have the roles and responsibilities letter mentioned on company letter head, but in ACS assessment it was not used, rather I used SD in ACS assessment. So you are suggesting that - in employment details section, I do not upload SD, rather only upload the r&r letter from the 3rd company - is my understanding correct here? Please confirm. Also in ACS letter and EOI, I have put the designation Sw Consultant, which was given in SD. But r&r letter from 3rd company on company letter head has designation Sw Architect. So don't you think it may create an issue later that the designation in ACS result letter and EOI and consequently visa application has designation Sw Engineer, but the supporting evidence has designation Sw Architect mentioned on it? Please suggest. Thanks.


provide letter from 3rd company which you have rcvd

dont worry about designations...


----------



## ibbz87

unfortunately a company that i worked with in 2010 has closed its operations here in pak and is taken over by another group.
I have not claimed any exp but i wrote one career episode from that and submitted ref letter from my team lead there.
would that be an issue now? if co or dibp decides to verify it?
PS: ref letter is not submitted to dibp but was only submitted to EA
thanks

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ibbz87 said:


> unfortunately a company that i worked with in 2010 has closed its operations here in pak and is taken over by another group.
> I have not claimed any exp but i wrote one career episode from that and submitted ref letter from my team lead there.
> would that be an issue now? if co or dibp decides to verify it?
> PS: ref letter is not submitted to dibp but was only submitted to EA
> thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Generally verification is not done in case you havnt claimed experience points.

EA and DIBP are different story, dont worry.

Do you have any other document for that company, also it will be safe to have the takeover documents(if possible)

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

sultan_azam said:


> Generally verification is not done in case you havnt claimed experience points.
> 
> EA and DIBP are different story, dont worry.
> 
> Do you have any other document for that company, also it will be safe to have the takeover documents(if possible)
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


well no i dont have.
i was only a trainee engineer there and getting hold of take over documents is not possible for anyone.
why would a new company give me confidential take over documents

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

ibbz87 said:


> well no i dont have.
> i was only a trainee engineer there and getting hold of take over documents is not possible for anyone.
> why would a new company give me confidential take over documents
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk



How a take over can be confidential? It should be as transparent as glass. Many Hr will send the take over letter or communication upfront up. I am taking about the take over details not the agreements.


----------



## ibbz87

hari_it_ram said:


> How a take over can be confidential? It should be as transparent as glass. Many Hr will send the take over letter or communication upfront up. I am taking about the take over details not the agreements.


well i dont have such provilages with any one in the new company who took over the projects in pakistan from the company i worked with and i have no way to get the take over details.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

hari_it_ram said:


> How a take over can be confidential? It should be as transparent as glass. Many Hr will send the take over letter or communication upfront up. I am taking about the take over details not the agreements.


i have no more doc that is why i asked this question about dibp.
and it is not submitted to them either and no points claimed

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

hari_it_ram said:


> How a take over can be confidential? It should be as transparent as glass. Many Hr will send the take over letter or communication upfront up. I am taking about the take over details not the agreements.





ibbz87 said:


> well i dont have such provilages with any one in the new company who took over the projects in pakistan from the company i worked with and i have no way to get the take over details.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk





ibbz87 said:


> well no i dont have.
> i was only a trainee engineer there and getting hold of take over documents is not possible for anyone.
> why would a new company give me confidential take over documents
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


okk, nothing to worry, since you havnt claimed points for this company, you need not provide documents.

in worst case if DIBP asks for documents, give whatever you have, also give a statement on plain paper that abc company which you worked in have been taken over by xyz company in mm/yy, to support this append e-paper news clippings and links... that will be more than enough


----------



## siddhant.dc

Hi I have lodged my application for 189 visa this month.

I want to start the medical process, there is a link for medical in immi account .

Need help with one question "Did you got hospitalized in past" 

My wife was hospitalized at the time of pregnancy so do we have to include that information.

Also, we are yet to be contacted by CO so should we go ahead and initiate the medical ourselves or wait for CO.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Talal.da87

Hello Friends,
I got contacted by CO for the second time askings for tons of documents.
I need you help upon two matters:

1- They asked for Polio Vaccin, currently i am living in UAE and i think Dubai London Clinic is the only way to get it. Am i right for this ? And if anyone have the experience in this matter in UAE before please to share his experience

2- They asked for form 1399 and there is a section asking for military service, for my case i paid money in my country instead of serving .. so in one of the questions they asked if i was exempted or if i didnt serve for other reason, so which option i should go with ??


Appreciate your help in advance.
Thanks all.


----------



## ananth.m

Hello everyone! I've got a query about communicating with DIBP, the circumstances are as follows -
1. We lodged the 189 application on the 26th of November
2. Had a CO contact on the 15th of December requesting for a work reference letter on company letterhead(we had provided a third party statutory declaration,all the other requisite docs already but this time around since the company allowed it -) we submitted the work reference in the prescribed format and proof of partners English competency on the 17th of December
3. My partner has applied for and obtained an admit in a university in Australia for a Masters degree for which she is currently being considered as an international student, however we have let the University know that a PR application is under process and we will update them about the status when we obtain it.

Question is - Can we write to the DIBP and ask them to consider our application on priority as my partners admit is only viable and acceptable until 27th of February and she does not want to enter the course as a full fee paying international student. Has anyone written to the DIBP regarding such requests and more importantly do they consider such requests? If we can write, should we write back to the CO on the email they contacted us with or is there an alternate method of communication?

Any info will be highly helpful as we are under a lot of time constraint!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sultan_azam

siddhant.dc said:


> Hi I have lodged my application for 189 visa this month.
> 
> I want to start the medical process, there is a link for medical in immi account .
> 
> Need help with one question "Did you got hospitalized in past"
> 
> My wife was hospitalized at the time of pregnancy so do we have to include that information.
> 
> Also, we are yet to be contacted by CO so should we go ahead and initiate the medical ourselves or wait for CO.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Initiate the medicals by yourself

Hospitalization for pregnancy should be marked yes if it involved complicacy, however it wouldnt affect the outcome as DIBP doctors underatand why someone needs to visit hospital in case of pregnancy and associated procedures done in this case

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

sultan_azam said:


> okk, nothing to worry, since you havnt claimed points for this company, you need not provide documents.
> 
> in worst case if DIBP asks for documents, give whatever you have, also give a statement on plain paper that abc company which you worked in have been taken over by xyz company in mm/yy, to support this append e-paper news clippings and links... that will be more than enough


thanks sultan bro.
one more question.
the one year skilled exp requirement by SA for nomination.
dibp does verify it too ?
i have ref letter
hr knows about it too as well as few payslips.
just askinf because co has not asked for anywork related docs so far.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ananth.m said:


> Hello everyone! I've got a query about communicating with DIBP, the circumstances are as follows -
> 1. We lodged the 189 application on the 26th of November
> 2. Had a CO contact on the 15th of December requesting for a work reference letter on company letterhead(we had provided a third party statutory declaration,all the other requisite docs already but this time around since the company allowed it -) we submitted the work reference in the prescribed format and proof of partners English competency on the 17th of December
> 3. My partner has applied for and obtained an admit in a university in Australia for a Masters degree for which she is currently being considered as an international student, however we have let the University know that a PR application is under process and we will update them about the status when we obtain it.
> 
> Question is - Can we write to the DIBP and ask them to consider our application on priority as my partners admit is only viable and acceptable until 27th of February and she does not want to enter the course as a full fee paying international student. Has anyone written to the DIBP regarding such requests and more importantly do they consider such requests? If we can write, should we write back to the CO on the email they contacted us with or is there an alternate method of communication?
> 
> Any info will be highly helpful as we are under a lot of time constraint!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



they may expedite your case if other background process/verification are over


meanwhile, in 2015 i have deferred offer of Masters from Australian University, i came to know that we can defer once, just in case you dont get PR in time you can defer it for next session


----------



## sultan_azam

ibbz87 said:


> thanks sultan bro.
> one more question.
> the one year skilled exp requirement by SA for nomination.
> dibp does verify it too ?
> i have ref letter
> hr knows about it too as well as few payslips.
> just askinf because co has not asked for anywork related docs so far.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


see employment verification are done on random basis, also it could happen that 1 of your employment is verified and others are accepted as it is(unverified) or all of them are verified

you are having all the documents and HR is also on your side, nothing to worry I guess


----------



## nikhil_k

ken1990 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just made payment for 189 visa. Could you please tell me how much time it takes to get an acknowledgement so that i can apply for medicals? Also approx. cost of doing medicals? Is there any link can be used for the available locations?


After visa launch ..you have to wait for CO to ask you for medicals.

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Grant:XXX


----------



## nikhil_k

sultan_azam said:


> welcome mate.... see you in Australia


When are you landing here ? Any dates in mind..

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Grant:XXX


----------



## nikhil_k

Hi Folks ....100 days completed today.
A query on the process: i gave SD for all my work experiences. The manager from my first job has changed his last job and now his official email id is not valid anymore (though phone no is still working).
Should i be notifying DIBP for this change and if yes then how? 


_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Grant:XXX


----------



## Singh85

ramanjot kaur said:


> I tried calling didb but that number they say that it is no longer working
> Does any one has contact number of didb Adelaide team....???


No calling option is available from India.e mail them for query. 

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## sunpetok

I have a little issue and i want anyone that can help with a response.

My job title read SYSTEM ANALYST on my employment letter and promotion letters but my job role is that of a network Engineer with CCIE certification.

I got my head of unit to write the employment reference letter that i used for my assessment with ACS with the job tittle NETWORK ENGINEER and the result was positive.

Am waiting for ITA because i submitted my EOI on December 11, 2016 but my concern is at the time of lodgement of visa application. Since my employment and promotion letters has SYSTEM ANALYST, wouldn't that be an issue.

Am also trying to get one of the senior manager in admin to write another reference letter that i can use for the visa application in case they want to verify my employment reference letter.

I need answer


----------



## Singh85

sunpetok said:


> I have a little issue and i want anyone that can help with a response.
> 
> My job title read SYSTEM ANALYST on my employment letter and promotion letters but my job role is that of a network Engineer with CCIE certification.
> 
> I got my head of unit to write the employment reference letter that i used for my assessment with ACS with the job tittle NETWORK ENGINEER and the result was positive.
> 
> Am waiting for ITA because i submitted my EOI on December 11, 2016 but my concern is at the time of lodgement of visa application. Since my employment and promotion letters has SYSTEM ANALYST, wouldn't that be an issue.
> 
> Am also trying to get one of the senior manager in admin to write another reference letter that i can use for the visa application in case they want to verify my employment reference letter.
> 
> I need answer


Friend, Job title doesn't matter . The main thing is the duties which are matching with your occupation. So just match the job duties writren on your reference letter with ANZSCO code.

Same reference letter will be valid and good document to attach with your application and 
Just for your reference : do not force any senior office to manipulate or change things according to your will. Results can be disastrous and please take it on a positive note brother.

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## v.singh9256

Day 275

Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Day 118        

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

nikhil_k said:


> Hi Folks ....100 days completed today.
> A query on the process: i gave SD for all my work experiences. The manager from my first job has changed his last job and now his official email id is not valid anymore (though phone no is still working).
> Should i be notifying DIBP for this change and if yes then how?
> 
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Grant:XXX




To be on a safe - yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harryking

147 days.....:Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## nikhil_k

andreyx108b said:


> To be on a safe - yes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What should be the mode to inform.
Will an email be good. I was thinking to call them up and ask ab update about my case and also ask them this query as well.

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Grant:XXX


----------



## andreyx108b

nikhil_k said:


> What should be the mode to inform.
> Will an email be good. I was thinking to call them up and ask ab update about my case and also ask them this query as well.
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Grant:XXX




I think you need to wait a bit more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgupt006

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Summy, I'm 263311 Telecommunications Engineer. Lodged visa on 11th Jan. 65 points. What's your timelines?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Guys, I am also telecomm Engg. 263312, if you guys interested we can form a whatsapp group, which may help us later as well after grant??


----------



## Singh85

dgupt006 said:


> Hey Guys, I am also telecomm Engg. 263312, if you guys interested we can form a whatsapp group, which may help us later as well after grant??


Guys we have a telecom engineer group already running. Please join that.
Please pm me .

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## sultan_azam

nikhil_k said:


> Originally Posted by ken1990 View Post
> Hi All,
> 
> I have just made payment for 189 visa. Could you please tell me how much time it takes to get an acknowledgement so that i can apply for medicals? Also approx. cost of doing medicals? Is there any link can be used for the available locations?
> 
> 
> 
> After visa launch ..you have to wait for CO to ask you for medicals.
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Grant:XXX


not necessary, visa applicant can themselves generate HAP ID and get through with medicals

in fact it is better to submit all documents and do medicals before CO asks for it


----------



## sultan_azam

nikhil_k said:


> When are you landing here ? Any dates in mind..
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Grant:XXX


making a short trip in March, 

have to plan for permanent move


----------



## sultan_azam

sunpetok said:


> I have a little issue and i want anyone that can help with a response.
> 
> My job title read SYSTEM ANALYST on my employment letter and promotion letters but my job role is that of a network Engineer with CCIE certification.
> 
> I got my head of unit to write the employment reference letter that i used for my assessment with ACS with the job tittle NETWORK ENGINEER and the result was positive.
> 
> Am waiting for ITA because i submitted my EOI on December 11, 2016 but my concern is at the time of lodgement of visa application. Since my employment and promotion letters has SYSTEM ANALYST, wouldn't that be an issue.
> 
> Am also trying to get one of the senior manager in admin to write another reference letter that i can use for the visa application in case they want to verify my employment reference letter.
> 
> I need answer


it is not what you are(designations), it's what you do that defines you(roles and responsibility letter)


----------



## dgupt006

Singh85 said:


> Guys we have a telecom engineer group already running. Please join that.
> Please pm me .
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


Sent PM Singh saab


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

dgupt006 said:


> Hey Guys, I am also telecomm Engg. 263312, if you guys interested we can form a whatsapp group, which may help us later as well after grant??




Hi dgupt006, yes. What's your number ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

Singh85 said:


> Guys we have a telecom engineer group already running. Please join that.
> Please pm me .
> 
> sent from my 7️⃣




Hi Singh85, can you pls include me? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Hi Singh85, can you pls include me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please pm me

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## gadhabi

Hi,

Finally received by Grant Today 

Thanks for all those who helped and all the best for those waiting for their grants.

*Timelines:
*
ANZSCO : 261313
Visa Lodged : 22-Nov-2016
CO Contact - Medicals / Form 80 : 29-Nov-2016
Documents submitted : 05-Dec-2016
Visa Granted : 27-Jan-2017
IED: 28-Nov-2017
Team: Adelaide


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

Singh85 said:


> Please pm me
> 
> sent from my 7️⃣




Hi I sent you my number on Tapatalk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

gadhabi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally received by Grant Today
> 
> Thanks for all those who helped and all the best for those waiting for their grants.
> 
> *Timelines:
> *
> ANZSCO : 261313
> Visa Lodged : 22-Nov-2016
> CO Contact - Medicals / Form 80 : 29-Nov-2016
> Documents submitted : 05-Dec-2016
> Visa Granted : 27-Jan-2017
> IED: 28-Nov-2017
> Team: Adelaide




Many congratulations


----------



## gonnabeexpat

gadhabi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally received by Grant Today
> 
> Thanks for all those who helped and all the best for those waiting for their grants.
> 
> *Timelines:
> *
> ANZSCO : 261313
> Visa Lodged : 22-Nov-2016
> CO Contact - Medicals / Form 80 : 29-Nov-2016
> Documents submitted : 05-Dec-2016
> Visa Granted : 27-Jan-2017
> IED: 28-Nov-2017
> Team: Adelaide


Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amritbains206

gadhabi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally received by Grant Today
> 
> Thanks for all those who helped and all the best for those waiting for their grants.
> 
> *Timelines:
> *
> ANZSCO : 261313
> Visa Lodged : 22-Nov-2016
> CO Contact - Medicals / Form 80 : 29-Nov-2016
> Documents submitted : 05-Dec-2016
> Visa Granted : 27-Jan-2017
> IED: 28-Nov-2017
> Team: Adelaide




Many many congratulations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Going to complete 4 months now. Feeling very sad      . @daksch, @tkk1234 any updates?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mithun-nz

gadhabi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally received by Grant Today
> 
> Thanks for all those who helped and all the best for those waiting for their grants.
> 
> *Timelines:
> *
> ANZSCO : 261313
> Visa Lodged : 22-Nov-2016
> CO Contact - Medicals / Form 80 : 29-Nov-2016
> Documents submitted : 05-Dec-2016
> Visa Granted : 27-Jan-2017
> IED: 28-Nov-2017
> Team: Adelaide


Congratulations! Can you please tell me at what time (IST) did you receive the grant email?


----------



## gadhabi

mithun-nz said:


> Congratulations! Can you please tell me at what time (IST) did you receive the grant email?




9:08 am IST


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgurmani

gadhabi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally received by Grant Today
> 
> Thanks for all those who helped and all the best for those waiting for their grants.
> 
> *Timelines:
> *
> ANZSCO : 261313
> Visa Lodged : 22-Nov-2016
> CO Contact - Medicals / Form 80 : 29-Nov-2016
> Documents submitted : 05-Dec-2016
> Visa Granted : 27-Jan-2017
> IED: 28-Nov-2017
> Team: Adelaide




Congrats. 
Who was your CO? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## feeroz

gadhabi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally received by Grant Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all those who helped and all the best for those waiting for their grants.
> 
> *Timelines:
> *
> ANZSCO : 261313
> Visa Lodged : 22-Nov-2016
> CO Contact - Medicals / Form 80 : 29-Nov-2016
> Documents submitted : 05-Dec-2016
> Visa Granted : 27-Jan-2017
> IED: 28-Nov-2017
> Team: Adelaide



Congrats !!!!

Was Employment verification happened in your case or not ??


----------



## gadhabi

feeroz said:


> Congrats !!!!
> 
> Was Employment verification happened in your case or not ??




Nope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salman2080

gadhabi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally received by Grant Today
> 
> Thanks for all those who helped and all the best for those waiting for their grants.
> 
> *Timelines:
> *
> ANZSCO : 261313
> Visa Lodged : 22-Nov-2016
> CO Contact - Medicals / Form 80 : 29-Nov-2016
> Documents submitted : 05-Dec-2016
> Visa Granted : 27-Jan-2017
> IED: 28-Nov-2017
> Team: Adelaide


congratz

Adelaide?


489 family sponsorship
my visa lodge 25 july 2016
09 august 2016 medical upload (except wife pregnancy because of xray)
15 august: Employment verification mail and phone both.
22 september co contact required my brother birth certificate in order to confirm relation.
And 23 september information provided immi account status update to relation approved
28 october my wife medical uploaded and baby document submitted.
09 november: Co contact ask my baby medical and polio certificate.
18 november medical uploaded
waiting for visa grant


----------



## sunpetok

Singh85 said:


> Friend, Job title doesn't matter . The main thing is the duties which are matching with your occupation. So just match the job duties writren on your reference letter with ANZSCO code.
> 
> Same reference letter will be valid and good document to attach with your application and
> Just for your reference : do not force any senior office to manipulate or change things according to your will. Results can be disastrous and please take it on a positive note brother.
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


Thank you for this insite


----------



## gadhabi

tgurmani said:


> Congrats.
> Who was your CO?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was Anna


----------



## sultan_azam

gadhabi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally received by Grant Today
> 
> Thanks for all those who helped and all the best for those waiting for their grants.
> 
> *Timelines:
> *
> ANZSCO : 261313
> Visa Lodged : 22-Nov-2016
> CO Contact - Medicals / Form 80 : 29-Nov-2016
> Documents submitted : 05-Dec-2016
> Visa Granted : 27-Jan-2017
> IED: 28-Nov-2017
> Team: Adelaide



Congratulations


----------



## Sandy2017

*Clarification Required: 189 Professional Work Experience in Australia*



Sandy2017 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am currently in Australia on WP 457 and planning to apply 189 visa for the Software Engineer skill-set. I moved to Australia in May 2016 and have a total work experience of 5+ years.
> 
> My question is regarding applying for skill-assessment to ACS. Is there is direct co-relation between the skill-set I am applying for and my full one-year professional work experience in Australia? Or can I get ACS assessment done now and lodge my EOI only I complete one full year in Australia?
> 
> Since I moved to Australia last year and have not completed one full year in Australia, and if I apply for ACS assessment now (Jan 2017) and then wait till May 2017 to lodge my EOI (after I complete 1 year), do I get 5 points for Australia work experience or not? Or does the ACS outcome letter have to state that I completed one-year of relevant work experience in Australia on Software Engineer skill-set? Basically I am thinking if I should go for skill-assessment now or wait to complete one year before I apply for the assessment.
> 
> Appreciate if someone could please provide a clarification on this, I have spoken with both ACS and DIBP but didn’t get a confirmed answered from anywhere.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Hi All,

I am again posting my query so that someone could provide an answer  I know it's a long post but I could really use some help here. 

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## sultan_azam

Sandy2017 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am again posting my query so that someone could provide an answer  I know it's a long post but I could really use some help here.
> 
> Thanks a lot!!


if you start now you will get ACS assessment in Feb17, if you are working in same company, same organisation you can leave the end date as blank for current role while submitting EOI

I am not sure whether ACS will consider 457 work as Overseas experience or Australian work experience, experts can comment on this


----------



## shafiq_prog

*Australia - New Member here*

Hi 
i am from jordan , live in Saudi arabia , i upload all my documents at 21-Jan-2017 (PCC , health , Form 80 , ...etc)

Timelines:

Type : 189
ANZSCO 261312: Developer Programmer
ACS upload Document : 06-Dec-2016
ACS Done : 14-Dec-2016
Submit my Skill ass. : 25-Dec-2016
Invitation : 04-Jan-2017
EOI Paid : 20-Jan-2017
Upload all Documents EOI: 21-Jan-2017
Visa Granted : 

Regards


----------



## pm10481

Sandy2017 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am again posting my query so that someone could provide an answer  I know it's a long post but I could really use some help here.
> 
> Thanks a lot!!


Hello,

I am not sure but seems like preferable option for you would be after you complete an year in Australia. This will give you additional points edge in ACS. For a offshore person, they deduct 2 years from experience which may not be the case once you complete an year.

It would be good to seek response from someone who has actually gone through similar circumstance.

Regards,
PM


----------



## bharat1835

gadhabi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally received by Grant Today
> 
> Thanks for all those who helped and all the best for those waiting for their grants.
> 
> *Timelines:
> *
> ANZSCO : 261313
> Visa Lodged : 22-Nov-2016
> CO Contact - Medicals / Form 80 : 29-Nov-2016
> Documents submitted : 05-Dec-2016
> Visa Granted : 27-Jan-2017
> IED: 28-Nov-2017
> Team: Adelaide


Hi gadhabi,

Did you receive any emails or you logged in to your immi account and check for Grant everyday?

Thanks,


----------



## jaimin007

txie051 said:


> That's amazing! Fingers crossed that would be the trend, that would be super awesome!
> 
> Do you know if you can only start doing medical and police check once you have an CO or you can do it as soon as you lodge the visa?


I have got 70 points currently and lodged my EOI on 07.11.2016 for Accounting field is it worth it to give PTE another time and try for 8 in each and get 20 point so my profile reaches to 80 points or do you think that 70 will be sufficient enough to get an invitation and to get an invite is just a matter of time in my case?

Will appericate your reply.

Thanks


----------



## jaimin007

anoopkamboj said:


> Hi Vikas.... Please find attached the screenshot.


I have got 70 points currently and lodged my EOI on 07.11.2016 for Accounting field is it worth it to give PTE another time and try for 8 in each and get 20 point so my profile reaches to 80 points or do you think that 70 will be sufficient enough to get an invitation and to get an invite is just a matter of time in my case?

Will appericate your reply.

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

jaimin007 said:


> I have got 70 points currently and lodged my EOI on 07.11.2016 for Accounting field is it worth it to give PTE another time and try for 8 in each and get 20 point so my profile reaches to 80 points or do you think that 70 will be sufficient enough to get an invitation and to get an invite is just a matter of time in my case?
> 
> Will appericate your reply.
> 
> Thanks


in 18th Jan round of 189 invites, que for 70 pointers accountants moved to 13/09/16, 

roughly 800 invites are yet to be sent in this occupation group.

i think if trend follows you will get invited by 2nd round of March or 1st round of April

if you want an invite earlier than this you can go for PTE


----------



## jaimin007

sultan_azam said:


> in 18th Jan round of 189 invites, que for 70 pointers accountants moved to 13/09/16,
> 
> roughly 800 invites are yet to be sent in this occupation group.
> 
> i think if trend follows you will get invited by 2nd round of March or 1st round of April
> 
> if you want an invite earlier than this you can go for PTE


Thanks a lot mate for your reply.

Do you think that this occupation is going to be continued even after June 2017?

And also I have applied for 190 visa for NSW in Dec 2016 but still haven't heard anything from them yet so do you have any idea about the time frame because in that I have 75 points?

Will appericate your advice.

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

jaimin007 said:


> Thanks a lot mate for your reply.
> 
> Do you think that this occupation is going to be continued even after June 2017?
> 
> And also I have applied for 190 visa for NSW in Dec 2016 but still haven't heard anything from them yet so do you have any idea about the time frame because in that I have 75 points?
> 
> Will appericate your advice.
> 
> Thanks


I do not find any evidence to think that accountants will be removed after June'17

for NSW 190 i see one guy applied for NSW with 70 points on 14/12/16, he was invited on 13/1/17

you can see for yourself on https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190, filter for 70 points


----------



## gadhabi

bharat1835 said:


> Hi gadhabi,
> 
> Did you receive any emails or you logged in to your immi account and check for Grant everyday?
> 
> Thanks,


I got 3 emails (had 3 applicants in my applications - spouse and child) in my inbox today. So in theory there is no need to check immi account but the temptation is too much to resist.


----------



## dwty67

I have submitted by EOI on 30th Dec in the Internal Audit category (2212) with 70 points. Any idea by when will I receive my invite?


----------



## sultan_azam

dwty67 said:


> I have submitted by EOI on 30th Dec in the Internal Audit category (2212) with 70 points. Any idea by when will I receive my invite?


theoritically April, but if more and more of applicants join the que with points more than 70 then your invite could be delayed


----------



## ritika1988

please help me, 
i have lodged my application for 189 visa last month and i have entered my previous health examination details which i have done for visitor visa on 21 jan 2016. so on 20 jan 2017 my co sent me an email and said more information is requested. i am copying it here
See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
checklist item(s) listed below.
Immigration Health Examinations (for example: chest x-ray, medical examinations
and/or blood tests as specified in the Health Examinations List)

HEALTH EXAMINATIONS LIST
You are required to undergo the following health examination(s) to ensure that you meet the
health requirement for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa.
● Medical Examination (Completed)
● HIV test (Completed)
● Chest X-ray Examination (Completed)
● Hepatitis C test (Completed)
● Hepatitis B test (Completed)

If an examination is listed as Completed this means that there is an existing examination that
can be re-used for this visa application. You will not be asked to complete this examination
again unless a repeat examination is required because your medical circumstances
have changed or the examination has since expired.

i went to penal clinic with new hap id given by co and this letter. they said my id is not working and they cant do examinations again as your previous results have been used. i sent mail to co and he didnt reply yet. emedical tech support said the same thing that your previous medical results have been used.

please help i am really confused, if my previous results have been used then what type of information he asked from me? what should i send him when hospital said they cant do examination written as completed. please help me. or tell me is there any registered agent here on expat who can help.


----------



## ahmedali85

Guys, i lodged visa application on 9th of Jan 2017 and till now there hasn't been activity on my application after that date. Done with the medical too and it shows no further action required on the health assessment tab. 
So when should i expect an update?

Regards,


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

ahmedali85 said:


> Guys, i lodged visa application on 9th of Jan 2017 and till now there hasn't been activity on my application after that date. Done with the medical too and it shows no further action required on the health assessment tab.
> So when should i expect an update?
> 
> Regards,




Hi Ahmed, same here. I lodged my visa on 11th Jan 17. Still in received state. Done with medicals & self PCC. Spouse PCC is alone pending. Not sure when the CO allocation happens!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ahmedali85 said:


> Guys, i lodged visa application on 9th of Jan 2017 and till now there hasn't been activity on my application after that date. Done with the medical too and it shows no further action required on the health assessment tab.
> So when should i expect an update?
> 
> Regards,


no offense, arent you getting anxious too early ????


----------



## sultan_azam

ritika1988 said:


> please help me,
> i have lodged my application for 189 visa last month and i have entered my previous health examination details which i have done for visitor visa on 21 jan 2016. so on 20 jan 2017 my co sent me an email and said more information is requested. i am copying it here
> See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
> checklist item(s) listed below.
> Immigration Health Examinations (for example: chest x-ray, medical examinations
> and/or blood tests as specified in the Health Examinations List)
> 
> HEALTH EXAMINATIONS LIST
> You are required to undergo the following health examination(s) to ensure that you meet the
> health requirement for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa.
> ● Medical Examination (Completed)
> ● HIV test (Completed)
> ● Chest X-ray Examination (Completed)
> ● Hepatitis C test (Completed)
> ● Hepatitis B test (Completed)
> 
> If an examination is listed as Completed this means that there is an existing examination that
> can be re-used for this visa application. You will not be asked to complete this examination
> again unless a repeat examination is required because your medical circumstances
> have changed or the examination has since expired.
> 
> i went to penal clinic with new hap id given by co and this letter. they said my id is not working and they cant do examinations again as your previous results have been used. i sent mail to co and he didnt reply yet. emedical tech support said the same thing that your previous medical results have been used.
> 
> please help i am really confused, if my previous results have been used then what type of information he asked from me? what should i send him when hospital said they cant do examination written as completed. please help me. or tell me is there any registered agent here on expat who can help.


i think you should wait for DIBP, there may be some technical glitch with HAP ID(s) and your visa application


----------



## arun1999

Hello guys,

I have lodged my application on 20th Sep, CO assigned and came back to me on October 15th requesting more information , PCO and Medicals.
All necessary documents uploaded on November 5th, since then the status changed to Assessment in Progress,

When can I expect to get the grant?

Thanks

*Skilled - Independent - 189 | Mechanical Engineer - 70 points

Applied Sep 2016 || CO Contacts - Oct'16 ; 

All Information Provided - 05 Nov'16 || Grant -??*[/B]


----------



## tgurmani

gadhabi said:


> It was Anna




Mine is lisa, i have exactly same timeline like you. Finger crossed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vasanth240

Guys need a favour from you all, is there any web page that I can refer which gives an overview of what all needed to be done after a visa grant. Like helpful sites for various things such jobs, etc.,


----------



## vasanth240

ahmedali85 said:


> Guys, i lodged visa application on 9th of Jan 2017 and till now there hasn't been activity on my application after that date. Done with the medical too and it shows no further action required on the health assessment tab.
> So when should i expect an update?
> 
> Regards,


Please wait for a minimum of 28 days from the day you lodged


----------



## sultan_azam

vasanth240 said:


> Guys need a favour from you all, is there any web page that I can refer which gives an overview of what all needed to be done after a visa grant. Like helpful sites for various things such jobs, etc.,


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...st-things-do-when-you-arrive-parts-1-4-a.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...t-things-you-need-do-before-you-emigrate.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ead-helpful-websites-your-move-australia.html


----------



## vasanth240

sultan_azam said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...st-things-do-when-you-arrive-parts-1-4-a.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...t-things-you-need-do-before-you-emigrate.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ead-helpful-websites-your-move-australia.html


Thanks Sultan


----------



## gonnabeexpat

4 months going get over 😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vasanth240

gonnabeexpat said:


> 4 months going get over 😢
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Feeling very sorry for you friend, I pray GOD that soon your pain gets over! Your day will come soon. Though I know, waiting for this PR is one of the most painful things I have undergone, still, I cannot stop myself from telling you to please hold on just for some more time, soon you will see your dawn.


----------



## ahmedali85

sultan_azam said:


> no offense, arent you getting anxious too early ????


None taken. Just wanted some expert opinion on this 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedali85

vasanth240 said:


> Please wait for a minimum of 28 days from the day you lodged


Roger

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## arun1999

*When to Expect?*



arun1999 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have lodged my application on 20th Sep, CO assigned and came back to me on October 15th requesting more information , PCO and Medicals.
> All necessary documents uploaded on November 5th, since then the status changed to Assessment in Progress,
> 
> When can I expect to get the grant?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> *Skilled - Independent - 189 | Mechanical Engineer - 70 points
> 
> Applied Sep 2016 || CO Contacts - Oct'16 ;
> 
> All Information Provided - 05 Nov'16 || Grant -??*[/B]



Any Suggestion guys???


----------



## sultan_azam

ahmedali85 said:


> None taken. Just wanted some expert opinion on this
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


there is no fixed timeline but i think it may take sometime considering 10 points of experience claimed, but you never know.... DIBP works in its own ways

all the best


----------



## thepirate

arun1999 said:


> Any Suggestion guys???


There is no fixed method to calculate it but my guess would be that your grant is just around the corner.


----------



## misecmisc

Hey guys, today I was busy the whole day, so just logged in. Did I missed much action today? Who got the grant, specially from our waiting friends? I wish all those who are waiting for their grant would have got their grants today. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## arun1999

Allright.Thank you


----------



## ramanjot kaur

10months of waiting....?


----------



## dakshch

harryking said:


> 147 days.....:Cry::Cry::Cry:




Day 417


----------



## dakshch

gonnabeexpat said:


> Going to complete 4 months now. Feeling very sad      . @daksch, @tkk1234 any updates?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Day 417


----------



## dakshch

ramanjot kaur said:


> 10months of waiting....?




14 months... i am now one of the very few here


----------



## dink2s

dakshch said:


> 14 months... i am now one of the very few here


Why don't you contact them for an update? What is your occupation code?


----------



## Pradeep1998

8 Months with no up-dates. All hopes down now.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Pradeep1998 said:


> 8 Months with no up-dates. All hopes down now.


Dude your job code please ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## biochandu

gonnabeexpat said:


> Going to complete 4 months now. Feeling very sad      . @daksch, @tkk1234 any updates?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Count me in gonnabexpat - crossed 120 days for 263111 category


----------



## Salman2080

biochandu said:


> Count me in gonnabexpat - crossed 120 days for 263111 category


 180 days passed since visa lodgment
2 month pass since last update .

No response yet


----------



## Sydneyboy

Salman2080 said:


> 180 days passed since visa lodgment
> 2 month pass since last update .
> 
> No response yet


Guy I am i think in the same boat as you all. Last CO contact was 17 Oct and information provided on 5th Nov 2016.

Since then no updates no contact. My case is pretty simple only three employers out of which I am claiming points for two only as ACS deducted some of the experience.

CO TEAM: Brisbane :doh:
ANZCO Code: 263111
Points: 65


----------



## Singh85

ahmedali85 said:


> Guys, i lodged visa application on 9th of Jan 2017 and till now there hasn't been activity on my application after that date. Done with the medical too and it shows no further action required on the health assessment tab.
> So when should i expect an update?
> 
> Regards,


Only god knows mate, till that time busy yourself in other chores.

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## dbimmigrant84

dakshch said:


> 14 months... i am now one of the very few here


There are 2 ways, contact local High Commission or email/call gsm. Looks like they can help you with the status of your file. BTW what all documents did you submit?

1) Do they have your employer email/phone?
2) How many employers/points do you have/claim?
3) Did you upload Taxation documents/payslips/Tax Returns/Bank Statements?
4) Did you check with any of the employers if they received any email from the border site?

Looks like all these things matter a lot and would reflect the grant time. 
One of my friends who applied in July got a surprise call from local High Commission just a week ago. He was interviewed in detail and was asked to submit bank statements which are 6 years old.


----------



## Sandy2017

sultan_azam said:


> if you start now you will get ACS assessment in Feb17, if you are working in same company, same organisation you can leave the end date as blank for current role while submitting EOI
> 
> I am not sure whether ACS will consider 457 work as Overseas experience or Australian work experience, experts can comment on this


Thanks Sultan. When I spoke with ACS last time they mentioned that in the outcome letter they will segregate my relevant Australia and non-Australia experience.

But there were not sure if DIBP will only look at the assessment outcome letter or anything else as well to account for the 4 months of my experience which I will gain from now will May 17, if I were to initiate the assessment now.


----------



## Sandy2017

pm10481 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am not sure but seems like preferable option for you would be after you complete an year in Australia. This will give you additional points edge in ACS. For a offshore person, they deduct 2 years from experience which may not be the case once you complete an year.
> 
> It would be good to seek response from someone who has actually gone through similar circumstance.
> 
> Regards,
> PM


Thanks PM. I am also leaning towards waiting till May end to initiate my assessment. 

But on the other hand, could you please suggest if there will be a big difference in visa grant wait times if I were to submit EOI with 70 points (not including my 1 year of Australia work experience) vs 75 points (including 1 year of Australia work exp)? Because if this won't have a major impact, then I might very well get the assessment done now as I have all the paperwork ready.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

biochandu said:


> Count me in gonnabexpat - crossed 120 days for 263111 category


Who's processing your case dude ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

Has any one who claiming partner points went through partner employment verification ?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

shafiq_prog said:


> Hi
> 
> i am from jordan , live in Saudi arabia , i upload all my documents at 21-Jan-2017 (PCC , health , Form 80 , ...etc)
> 
> 
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> 
> 
> Type : 189
> 
> ANZSCO 261312: Developer Programmer
> 
> ACS upload Document : 06-Dec-2016
> 
> ACS Done : 14-Dec-2016
> 
> Submit my Skill ass. : 25-Dec-2016
> 
> Invitation : 04-Jan-2017
> 
> EOI Paid : 20-Jan-2017
> 
> Upload all Documents EOI: 21-Jan-2017
> 
> Visa Granted :
> 
> 
> 
> Regards




The average wait is 85 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NP101

Hi Members,

Lil confusion about form 80 if someone can help

FORM 80 PART H- PROPSED TRAVEL OR FURTHER STAY DETAILS 
Question 21- Are you currently in Australia 
No
Yes 

Actually my partner is overseas for a month and I am filling up form 80 to submit,what should I chose YES OR NO?

If no then have to answer the Q22 why are you traveling to Australia and Q23 proposed dates....
OR 
This is just for the ones who never been to Australia and applying offshore?

Whereas earlier in form 80 I have mentioned that she is from this date to current in oversease for family visit

Any help would be great


----------



## Manan008

sultan_azam said:


> Hey Manan.... congratulations for the visa grant..
> 
> 
> all the best for journey ahead
> 
> 
> what is your occupation code ???


electrical engineer...


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
One query: while submitting 189 visa application, per applicant how many maximum number of files can be uploaded and for uploading, what is the maximum file size allowed for each pdf file? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## pm10481

Sandy2017 said:


> Thanks PM. I am also leaning towards waiting till May end to initiate my assessment.
> 
> But on the other hand, could you please suggest if there will be a big difference in visa grant wait times if I were to submit EOI with 70 points (not including my 1 year of Australia work experience) vs 75 points (including 1 year of Australia work exp)? Because if this won't have a major impact, then I might very well get the assessment done now as I have all the paperwork ready.


Hi again,

The rule says more points you have faster grant and invitation you get.

Regarding paper work, its enormous so you should start it even before your ACS.
If you have not undergone English assessment, do that.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Max is 60 irrespective of the number of applicants. Seniors please correct me if iam wrong.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

pm10481 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> The rule says more points you have faster grant and invitation you get.
> 
> Regarding paper work, its enormous so you should start it even before your ACS.
> If you have not undergone English assessment, do that.


This is bs. Yes you will get invited quickly but you won't get the grant soon just because you have more number of points. I have 70 points and I've been waiting for 4 months. Still no decision in sight.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pushkar1985

pm10481 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> The rule says more points you have faster grant and invitation you get.
> 
> Regarding paper work, its enormous so you should start it even before your ACS.
> If you have not undergone English assessment, do that.


As per my understanding, higher points help you to get quick invite but not visa. After visa lodge, strong paper work plays an imp role to get visa grant irrespective of points claimed. 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Ah the first week of February. 120 days of crushing disappointment . Hope this streak comes to an end. Good luck to everyone who are waiting for grant especially @daksch, @tkk2282, @mudassar and all the others who have been waiting for 200 plus days.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pm10481

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> One query: while submitting 189 visa application, per applicant how many maximum number of files can be uploaded and for uploading, what is the maximum file size allowed for each pdf file? Please suggest. Thanks.


Hi,

The answer is : The system allows 60 files to be uploaded per person and each file can be up to 5MB in size and include multiple pages."

read http://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/adding-attachments-to-an-online-application for details.


----------



## sultan_azam

Sandy2017 said:


> Thanks Sultan. When I spoke with ACS last time they mentioned that in the outcome letter they will segregate my relevant Australia and non-Australia experience.
> 
> But there were not sure if DIBP will only look at the assessment outcome letter or anything else as well to account for the 4 months of my experience which I will gain from now will May 17, if I were to initiate the assessment now.


if they are going to give the segregated letter then go ahead,

you can claim experience for australian exp provided you are working in same role, same company as you were at the time of acs assessment.


----------



## sultan_azam

NP101 said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> Lil confusion about form 80 if someone can help
> 
> FORM 80 PART H- PROPSED TRAVEL OR FURTHER STAY DETAILS
> Question 21- Are you currently in Australia
> No
> Yes
> 
> Actually my partner is overseas for a month and I am filling up form 80 to submit,what should I chose YES OR NO?
> 
> If no then have to answer the Q22 why are you traveling to Australia and Q23 proposed dates....
> OR
> This is just for the ones who never been to Australia and applying offshore?
> 
> Whereas earlier in form 80 I have mentioned that she is from this date to current in oversease for family visit
> 
> Any help would be great


the "overseas" in your msg means which country exactly ??


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> One query: while submitting 189 visa application, per applicant how many maximum number of files can be uploaded and for uploading, what is the maximum file size allowed for each pdf file? Please suggest. Thanks.





gonnabeexpat said:


> Max is 60 irrespective of the number of applicants. Seniors please correct me if iam wrong.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




i checked my immiaccount before visa grant, it showed 60 individually

not clear about file size


----------



## sultan_azam

pm10481 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> The rule says more points you have faster grant and invitation you get.
> 
> Regarding paper work, its enormous so you should start it even before your ACS.
> If you have not undergone English assessment, do that.





gonnabeexpat said:


> This is bs. Yes you will get invited quickly but you won't get the grant soon just because you have more number of points. I have 70 points and I've been waiting for 4 months. Still no decision in sight.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




as far as i know points matter only till invitation... 

after that documents submitted decide the fate of visa application


----------



## Linwan

Just to add to the current discussion.

Points only good for invitation. More point, quicker invite. During visa processing, your paperworks play the main role. Complete relevant docs will 90% get you the grant quicker. Balance 10% will depends on your CO. Based on my exp, I suggest you upload as much docs as possible to support your claim. Most ppl have problem with job exp.
I uploaded:
1. Jan and July payslip for every year I claimed and the last 6 months play slips.
2. Tax return docs for every year I claimed.
3. Support letter fron employer.
And I got my grant in within 1.5 months.

Hope this will help those who are in the midst of submitting Visa
application.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Linwan said:


> Just to add to the current discussion.
> 
> Points only good for invitation. More point, quicker invite. During visa processing, your paperworks play the main role. Complete relevant docs will 90% get you the grant quicker. Balance 10% will depends on your CO. Based on my exp, I suggest you upload as much docs as possible to support your claim. Most ppl have problem with job exp.
> I uploaded:
> 1. Jan and July payslip for every year I claimed and the last 6 months play slips.
> 2. Tax return docs for every year I claimed.
> 3. Support letter fron employer.
> And I got my grant in within 1.5 months.
> 
> Hope this will help those who are in the midst of submitting Visa
> application.


Dude i have uploaded all the documents you have mentioned for work experience . I have been waiting for 4 months now still no decision in sight.  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## roshand79

gonnabeexpat said:


> Max is 60 irrespective of the number of applicants. Seniors please correct me if iam wrong.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




60 per applicant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigm0n

I had called up DIBP last week. They acknowledged that Q4 is generally slow because of back to back holidays of Thanksgiving Christmas and New Year. 

So not a surprise to of volume not moving fast enough. 

Am also about to cross 100 days since last CO Contact... Hoping best this week.


----------



## Linwan

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude i have uploaded all the documents you have mentioned for work experience . I have been waiting for 4 months now still no decision in sight.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


That is why I said only 90% can get quick grant. I knew several other ppl who sent more dicumentations than me but still have to wait months for grant. Wish you and everyone else will get grant soon.


----------



## drasadqamar

Wish all those including me who are waiting for their best luck during this week.


----------



## sultan_azam

I wish tmrw lot many applicants get the visa... good luck


----------



## Prado

Hi,
I have recently submitted EOI for 189 with 65 points.
I have few queries regarding the further process:
1. What is a wise decision? To add my dependents(spouse and kid) in my application now or to apply for them separately once I get settled and get a job.
As per my analysis, if I add my dependents right now, then my upfront cost goes to 5.5 lakhs (3.5 lakhs for our visas and 1.5 lakhs for their air fares and min. 1 day accommodation), whereas if I only apply for myself then it would be maximum 3 lakhs for me in total. As finding job is very difficult and I heard the IED(Initial Entry Date) can be as short as 3 months. So need a genuine advice here.

2. What is the usual IED after one receives a visa?

3. What is the process after receiving ITA? Should I do PCC and Medical tests right now? or wait for any further instructions?

4. For dependent(my wife), is English test required? All her education is in English. Also, I am not claiming any partner points.

5. As of now, in EOI, I have mentioned that I will add my partner in the future visa application. So can I later just apply for my visa and not for dependents, once I get ITA?

6. Can dependent do full-time job and study in Aus from day one?

7. For validation trip(IED), can I just visit any Aus airport and do immigration and then take a return flight back to India? 

Regards,
Pradeep

ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
PTE: L77/R69/S79/W77
ACS: 20 Dec 2016
EOI ( 65 pts )28 Jan 2017


----------



## mastkhare

Goodluck to all the peeps in the waiting list for tomorrow


----------



## sultan_azam

Prado said:


> Hi,
> I have recently submitted EOI for 189 with 65 points.
> I have few queries regarding the further process:
> 1. What is a wise decision? To add my dependents(spouse and kid) in my application now or to apply for them separately once I get settled and get a job.
> As per my analysis, if I add my dependents right now, then my upfront cost goes to 5.5 lakhs (3.5 lakhs for our visas and 1.5 lakhs for their air fares and min. 1 day accommodation), whereas if I only apply for myself then it would be maximum 3 lakhs for me in total. As finding job is very difficult and I heard the IED(Initial Entry Date) can be as short as 3 months. So need a genuine advice here.
> 
> 2. What is the usual IED after one receives a visa?
> 
> 3. What is the process after receiving ITA? Should I do PCC and Medical tests right now? or wait for any further instructions?
> 
> 4. For dependent(my wife), is English test required? All her education is in English. Also, I am not claiming any partner points.
> 
> 5. As of now, in EOI, I have mentioned that I will add my partner in the future visa application. So can I later just apply for my visa and not for dependents, once I get ITA?
> 
> 6. Can dependent do full-time job and study in Aus from day one?
> 
> 7. For validation trip(IED), can I just visit any Aus airport and do immigration and then take a return flight back to India?
> 
> Regards,
> Pradeep
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> PTE: L77/R69/S79/W77
> ACS: 20 Dec 2016
> EOI ( 65 pts )28 Jan 2017


1. including spouse and child in PR application is the best option, they will get visa at the same time as you, travel tickets are not much costly, i got a ticket for 2 adults and 1 infant at unbelievable price(PM me if you want to know)

you are also missing the cost of partner visa which is 6865 AUD(spouse) + 1725 AUD(including child in that partner visa), the processing times are also long.

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Fees

if you do cost and time analysis, you will find it better to include them in PR application

2. IED is generally one year from pcc/medicals date

3. Ideally pcc/meds to be done after visa lodge, however if you need PCC from countries like USA then it is better to initiate 1/2 months earlier before visa lodge

4. yes, you can but once again i will suggest you to add family in your PR application

5. yes, all applicants get PR individually and they are free to do all legal things from the day they land

6. yes you can enter via any port unless there is some specific condition mentioned in visa grant letter

all the best Pradeep

Edit 1 - if not claiming partner points then you need to prove functinal english of spouse, that can be done if you can get a letter from her college/university stating that "the language of instruction during course duration was english", this will suffice, if unable to get then you need IELTS 4.5 or PTE 30 http://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

Edit 2 - even if you declare wife and child as non-migrating dependents in your visa application you will have to do medicals for them


----------



## dakshch

biochandu said:


> Count me in gonnabexpat - crossed 120 days for 263111 category




Day 420 for 263111


----------



## dakshch

dbimmigrant84 said:


> There are 2 ways, contact local High Commission or email/call gsm. Looks like they can help you with the status of your file. BTW what all documents did you submit?
> 
> 1) Do they have your employer email/phone?
> 2) How many employers/points do you have/claim?
> 3) Did you upload Taxation documents/payslips/Tax Returns/Bank Statements?
> 4) Did you check with any of the employers if they received any email from the border site?
> 
> Looks like all these things matter a lot and would reflect the grant time.
> One of my friends who applied in July got a surprise call from local High Commission just a week ago. He was interviewed in detail and was asked to submit bank statements which are 6 years old.




I have called and emailed them but no luck.

1) yes they do

2) 1 employer 5 points

3) yes i did

4) they called my employer after 410 days


----------



## Prado

sultan_azam said:


> Edit 1 - if not claiming partner points then you need to prove functinal english of spouse, that can be done if you can get a letter from her college/university stating that "the language of instruction during course duration was english", this will suffice, if unable to get then you need IELTS 4.5 or PTE 30 How can I prove I have functional English?


*Will it be sufficient to just have marksheets and Degree certificate to prove medium of language for wife? Because for ACS, I only submitted marksheets(no transcripts)*


----------



## dakshch

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude i have uploaded all the documents you have mentioned for work experience . I have been waiting for 4 months now still no decision in sight.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Same docs but 14 months and counting


----------



## mithun-nz

dakshch said:


> Same docs but 14 months and counting


Hi Daksh, did you receive an email with the subject line "IMMI Assessment Commence"? I am asking this because, I have noticed people who got that email is getting visa grants after a long waiting period. Did you receive that email?


----------



## sultan_azam

Prado said:


> *Will it be sufficient to just have marksheets and Degree certificate to prove medium of language for wife? Because for ACS, I only submitted marksheets(no transcripts)*


That letter will be required

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prado

sultan_azam said:


> That letter will be required
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Is there any name for such letter? What should I ask college authority? Is it called Bonafide letter?


----------



## mastkhare

Prado said:


> Is there any name for such letter? What should I ask college authority? Is it called Bonafide letter?


Its called an english proficiency certificate (atleast in Pakistan). You have to get it from the last school where your wife got her degree from.


----------



## dakshch

mithun-nz said:


> Hi Daksh, did you receive an email with the subject line "IMMI Assessment Commence"? I am asking this because, I have noticed people who got that email is getting visa grants after a long waiting period. Did you receive that email?




Nope... never received anything like that... status just changed to assessment in progress a few days after i applied and is same ever since


----------



## andreyx108b

dakshch said:


> Nope... never received anything like that... status just changed to assessment in progress a few days after i applied and is same ever since




Some receive it, while some dont. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85

Prado said:


> *Will it be sufficient to just have marksheets and Degree certificate to prove medium of language for wife? Because for ACS, I only submitted marksheets(no transcripts)*


You have to write it down from school or collage from where your wife got education that the entire education was in English.

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## dakshch

A new week, a new day, the same old wait of 14 months... Day 420,


----------



## dakshch

A new week, a new day, the same old wait of 14 months... Day 420


----------



## maverick19

dakshch said:


> A new week, a new day, the same old wait of 14 months... Day 420




Hey Daksh
Have you been asked to get your health assessment again? Cause I believe it's valid for only a year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

maverick19 said:


> Hey Daksh
> Have you been asked to get your health assessment again? Cause I believe it's valid for only a year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




They usually would. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Day 122 😢 and so it begins

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

bigm0n said:


> I had called up DIBP last week. They acknowledged that Q4 is generally slow because of back to back holidays of Thanksgiving Christmas and New Year.
> 
> So not a surprise to of volume not moving fast enough.
> 
> Am also about to cross 100 days since last CO Contact... Hoping best this week.


Along with you I believe there are about 10 of us who have submitted our applications in Sep / Oct and are awaiting Grants!

It is 136 days since my application was submitted and 104 days since the requested information was provided! Same Adelaide team


----------



## aks227

*Reusing medicals*

Can anybody here please let me know if you have reused your medical examination results? If yes, what is the option that you have selected while uploading the document and what document did you exactly upload?

I am on 457 dependent and had my medicals done in July 2016. I had provided my HAP ID in the application and now for the required documents I have been asked to upload Health Evidence. I am not sure what document is exactly expected here and what option to select out of the below listed while uploading. Please help.
Options are :

1. Form 815 Health undertaking
2. Health waiver submission/supporting information
3. Letter/Statement - Doctor
4. Letter/Statement - Hospital
5. Other


----------



## Saraaa

CaJn said:


> Along with you I believe there are about 10 of us who have submitted our applications in Sep / Oct and are awaiting Grants!
> 
> It is 136 days since my application was submitted and 104 days since the requested information was provided! Same Adelaide team


Adelaide here as well! 

Just hope all 10 of us (or more if there are) get their grants sooooner!


----------



## sultan_azam

Saraaa said:


> Adelaide here as well!
> 
> Just hope all 10 of us (or more if there are) get their grants sooooner!


I was expecting Monday to receive heavy downpour, seems grants are choked somewhere

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

aks227 said:


> Can anybody here please let me know if you have reused your medical examination results? If yes, what is the option that you have selected while uploading the document and what document did you exactly upload?
> 
> I am on 457 dependent and had my medicals done in July 2016. I had provided my HAP ID in the application and now for the required documents I have been asked to upload Health Evidence. I am not sure what document is exactly expected here and what option to select out of the below listed while uploading. Please help.
> Options are :
> 
> 1. Form 815 Health undertaking
> 2. Health waiver submission/supporting information
> 3. Letter/Statement - Doctor
> 4. Letter/Statement - Hospital
> 5. Other


Employment/Work visa and skilled immigration visa have different sets of medicals to be done applicants on 457 visa have to go through HIV test rest medicals can be reused if it is not more than a year old


----------



## CaJn

aks227 said:


> Can anybody here please let me know if you have reused your medical examination results? If yes, what is the option that you have selected while uploading the document and what document did you exactly upload?
> 
> I am on 457 dependent and had my medicals done in July 2016. I had provided my HAP ID in the application and now for the required documents I have been asked to upload Health Evidence. I am not sure what document is exactly expected here and what option to select out of the below listed while uploading. Please help.
> Options are :
> 
> 1. Form 815 Health undertaking
> 2. Health waiver submission/supporting information
> 3. Letter/Statement - Doctor
> 4. Letter/Statement - Hospital
> 5. Other





vikaschandra said:


> Employment/Work visa and skilled immigration visa have different sets of medicals to be done applicants on 457 visa have to go through HIV test rest medicals can be reused if it is not more than a year old


As mentioned by Vikas the set of tests for 457 and 189 are different.

I did my 457 tests along with my wife and daughter in 2015, I was allowed to re-use the x-ray, TB tests (you need to mention the old HAP ID). We were asked to repeat blood & Urine tests along with medical examination. For my daughter, she had to get her blood tested (for TB + HIV) along with medical examination.


----------



## farjaf

Day 180, and 15 days after complaint raised and still nothing ...


----------



## pm10481

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude i have uploaded all the documents you have mentioned for work experience . I have been waiting for 4 months now still no decision in sight.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Which job code and how many points....Seems a very long time


----------



## Salman2080

70 days passed after last update still no response


----------



## scorpionking

*Query Regarding Tamil Nadu Engineering colleges affiliating to Anna University*

Attn: People who have graduated from Tamil Nadu Engineering colleges

Friends, I got CO contact today. One of the queries raised is that " why the Mark sheets and Degree certificate has the name of Madurai Kamaraj University, while the college letter (for spouse English proficiency) has affiliation to Anna University"?. If you remember, all the Engineering colleges in Tamil Nadu were affiliated to Anna University in early 2000. 

Does anyone from CO was asked this sort of question? If so, please share with me what was your response to CO?. Do you have the circular or Government Order (GO) for this change?

Thanks.


----------



## dbimmigrant84

dakshch said:


> I have called and emailed them but no luck.
> 
> 1) yes they do
> 
> 2) 1 employer 5 points
> 
> 3) yes i did
> 
> 4) they called my employer after 410 days


If they did call your employer then there is some movement happening. It's just 10 days, so you can expect a call from your local embassy. Make sure you have the same number (you gave in immi, 80 and 1221) active and lookout for all calls/emails you get. They might ask you for medicals and pcc. 
Again too early for me to say all these. It's DIBP, they are unpredictable, they call call you tomorrow and ask you to get the docs or give you a grant or it'll be a wait game for 1 month. 

Try to reach Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection either by email or calling them up. Never know, you might get your answer.

All the Best.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

scorpionking said:


> Attn: People who have graduated from Tamil Nadu Engineering colleges
> 
> Friends, I got CO contact today. One of the queries raised is that " why the Mark sheets and Degree certificate has the name of Madurai Kamaraj University, while the college letter (for spouse English proficiency) has affiliation to Anna University"?. If you remember, all the Engineering colleges in Tamil Nadu were affiliated to Anna University in early 2000.
> 
> Does anyone from CO was asked this sort of question? If so, please share with me what was your response to CO?. Do you have the circular or Government Order (GO) for this change?
> 
> Thanks.


Dude in your firm 80 and 1221 did you mention the actual college name and that it's affiliated to anna university ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

pm10481 said:


> Which job code and how many points....Seems a very long time


261313 70 points 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpionking

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude in your firm 80 and 1221 did you mention the actual college name and that it's affiliated to anna university ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes, it was mentioned. However, CO is asking why the mark sheets carry a different university name (issued in late 1990s) compared to the college letter (received recently to certify medium of instruction as English)


----------



## misecmisc

mithun-nz said:


> Hi Daksh, did you receive an email with the subject line "IMMI Assessment Commence"? I am asking this because, I have noticed people who got that email is getting visa grants after a long waiting period. Did you receive that email?


Hi All,
One query based on above post: As far as it seems to me, the email with the above subject should indicate that the visa application processing has started, so logically it should be a normal email, which every applicant should get when the processing of their visa application is started by DIBP team. But then there are direct grant cases, so logically leaving the direct grant cases, almost every applicant should be getting the email with above subject line - Is my understanding correct here?

But the above post is indicating that based on trends, it seems that getting such email seems to be an indication of a long wait time for getting visa grant - So is it really the case? Is there anyone on this thread, who got the above subject email and still got the visa within 2 months? Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

gonnabeexpat said:


> 261313 70 points
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi @gonnabeexpat : So your job code is same as mine. How many companies did you worked till now? Seeing your case, seems like when I would submit my 189 visa application, then after that I should just forget about my visa application, as that may be better than me getting frustrated for more than 3 months or may be even more, who knows.

May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

misecmisc said:


> Hi @gonnabeexpat : So your job code is same as mine. How many companies did you worked till now? Seeing your case, seems like when I would submit my visa application, then after that I should just forget about my visa application, as that may be better than me getting frustrated for more than 3 months or may be even more, who knows.
> 
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


1       

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

gonnabeexpat said:


> 1
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


What? Just to confirm - you have worked in only 1 company till now? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

misecmisc said:


> What? Just to confirm - you have worked in only 1 company till now? Please suggest. Thanks.


I have jumped only 1 company so far. From company a to company b.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> One query based on above post: As far as it seems to me, the email with the above subject should indicate that the visa application processing has started, so logically it should be a normal email, which every applicant should get when the processing of their visa application is started by DIBP team. But then there are direct grant cases, so logically leaving the direct grant cases, almost every applicant should be getting the email with above subject line - Is my understanding correct here?
> 
> But the above post is indicating that based on trends, it seems that getting such email seems to be an indication of a long wait time for getting visa grant - So is it really the case? Is there anyone on this thread, who got the above subject email and still got the visa within 2 months? Any information here please. Thanks.


Negative for both the questions above.

- Not all receive process commencement email, eg: gonnabeexphat didn't receive any email but from his call to DIBP he found that they have started processing his application. So without email processing could commence.
- I don't think that grants were delayed for all those who received the process commencement email. Though there could be a trend!


----------



## misecmisc

CaJn said:


> Negative for both the questions above.
> 
> - Not all receive process commencement email, eg: gonnabeexphat didn't receive any email but from his call to DIBP he found that they have started processing his application. So without email processing could commence.
> - I don't think that grants were delayed for all those who received the process commencement email. Though there could be a trend!


Hi All,
Any observation regarding - is it the case that those who receive above subject email, get their visa grant after a long wait time? Do you know of someone who got the above subject email and also got their grant within 2 months? Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## biochandu

gonnabeexpat said:


> Who's processing your case dude ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Its Brisbane & CO name was Kelly.
How about you ?

Looking at the trend here, I feel the 263111 category is put on hold based on the job prospects in Aus...

I think we should form a whatsapp group now, what say ?


----------



## vikaschandra

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Any observation regarding - is it the case that those who receive above subject email, get their visa grant after a long wait time? Do you know of someone who got the above subject email and also got their grant within 2 months? Any information here please. Thanks.


I did and know many more who received immi commencement email and had their applications finalized in less than 45 days.. this are all assumptions which we make when the application is not being finalized. Don't see that to be concrete


----------



## vikaschandra

biochandu said:


> Its Brisbane & CO name was Kelly.
> How about you ?
> 
> Looking at the trend here, I feel the 263111 category is put on hold based on the job prospects in Aus...
> 
> I think we should form a whatsapp group now, what say ?


if the people are correctly updating their details to the available database then it means that at least 7 people have been granted under 263111 in January 2017


----------



## kanavsharma

farjaf said:


> Day 180, and 15 days after complaint raised and still nothing ...


What are the steps to file a complain?


----------



## misecmisc

gonnabeexpat said:


> I have jumped only 1 company so far. From company a to company b.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi friend, With you jumping just 1 company, you are waiting for 122 days as per you, then the lesson I can learn from you is that when I will submit my 189 visa application, after that I will try to just forget about my visa application. If I do not get my 189 visa, then it is ok with me as I already accepted few months back that I will not get my 189 visa. If I would get 189 visa, then it will be only because of the help and motivation provided by you all helpful friends on this forum.


----------



## mastkhare

misecmisc said:


> Hi friend, With you jumping just 1 company, you are waiting for 122 days as per you, then the lesson I can learn from you is that when I will submit my 189 visa application, after that I will try to just forget about my visa application. If I do not get my 189 visa, then it is ok with me as I already accepted few months back that I will not get my 189 visa. If I would get 189 visa, then it will be only because of the help and motivation provided by you all helpful friends on this forum.



There is light at the end of the tunnel brother. Be patient and good news will come your way


----------



## Saraaa

misecmisc said:


> Hi @gonnabeexpat : So your job code is same as mine. How many companies did you worked till now? Seeing your case, seems like when I would submit my 189 visa application, then after that I should just forget about my visa application, as that may be better than me getting frustrated for more than 3 months or may be even more, who knows.
> 
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.



Same code here as well & we have been waiting for a bit longer than gonnabeexpat! 
*sigh* 
But then again, there have been plenty of cases for 261313 who got direct grants within 2 weeks, even. Its just our luck, I guess. You never know , u could be amongst the lucky ones! 
All the best. 

---------

Invite: 1st Sep 2016
Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016*
CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.*
*Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant, AGAIN. 
Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
Assessment in progress.


----------



## Jack2Aus

dakshch said:


> A new week, a new day, the same old wait of 14 months... Day 420,


Day 249...My 1st post and see many with 263111 have long waiting..

Visa 189 ANZSCO Code: 263111

IELTS: 23 Nov 2016 (R:7.5,W:7.0,L:7.0,S:7.0)
EOI submitted: 16 FEB 2016 ( 65 pts )
Invite: 09 Mar 2016
Visa lodged : 26 April 2016
CO 1st contact: 03 May 2016 (Form80,PCC, Medical,Spouse's English)
(Form80,PCC, Medical,Spouse's English): 26 May 2016
Grant: ???????????


----------



## misecmisc

Saraaa said:


> Same code here as well & we have been waiting for a bit longer than gonnabeexpat!
> *sigh*
> But then again, there have been plenty of cases for 261313 who got direct grants within 2 weeks, even. Its just our luck, I guess. You never know , u could be amongst the lucky ones!
> All the best.
> 
> ---------
> 
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016*
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.*
> *Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
> 2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant, AGAIN.
> Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
> Assessment in progress.


Thanks for your wishes. But direct grant would not happen in my case, because it seems to me that there will be at least one CO contact happening in my case as far as my analysis goes, don't know how many CO contacts would actually be there when I will submit my 189 visa application, so logically it may lead to a very long waiting time for my visa application's processing. Also I lack patience within me, so I don't know if I will be able to wait that long for getting my visa. So I think it would be better for me that after I will submit my 189 visa application, then after that I will try to forget about my visa application.


----------



## drasadqamar

I think no one got grant today in this forum


----------



## baokar1

Hello Prado,

DO include your wife and kid as I had done that mistake at the time of lodging and now still I am waiting for grant,



Prado said:


> Hi,
> I have recently submitted EOI for 189 with 65 points.
> I have few queries regarding the further process:
> 1. What is a wise decision? To add my dependents(spouse and kid) in my application now or to apply for them separately once I get settled and get a job.
> As per my analysis, if I add my dependents right now, then my upfront cost goes to 5.5 lakhs (3.5 lakhs for our visas and 1.5 lakhs for their air fares and min. 1 day accommodation), whereas if I only apply for myself then it would be maximum 3 lakhs for me in total. As finding job is very difficult and I heard the IED(Initial Entry Date) can be as short as 3 months. So need a genuine advice here.
> 
> 2. What is the usual IED after one receives a visa?
> 
> 3. What is the process after receiving ITA? Should I do PCC and Medical tests right now? or wait for any further instructions?
> 
> 4. For dependent(my wife), is English test required? All her education is in English. Also, I am not claiming any partner points.
> 
> 5. As of now, in EOI, I have mentioned that I will add my partner in the future visa application. So can I later just apply for my visa and not for dependents, once I get ITA?
> 
> 6. Can dependent do full-time job and study in Aus from day one?
> 
> 7. For validation trip(IED), can I just visit any Aus airport and do immigration and then take a return flight back to India?
> 
> Regards,
> Pradeep
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> PTE: L77/R69/S79/W77
> ACS: 20 Dec 2016
> EOI ( 65 pts )28 Jan 2017


----------



## mandy2137

Hell mates,

If points are not claimed of work exp, do I need to submit all letters of company or should I just submit reference letter? I assessed for 2 companies, can I submit 1 reference letter for current firm and skipping for past one?

Thank you


----------



## andreyx108b

Saraaa said:


> Same code here as well & we have been waiting for a bit longer than gonnabeexpat!
> *sigh*
> But then again, there have been plenty of cases for 261313 who got direct grants within 2 weeks, even. Its just our luck, I guess. You never know , u could be amongst the lucky ones!
> All the best.
> 
> ---------
> 
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016*
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.*
> *Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
> 2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant, AGAIN.
> Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
> Assessment in progress.


Please dont confuse other members, anzsco code is completely irrelevant to visa processing times.


----------



## andreyx108b

mandy2137 said:


> Hell mates,
> 
> If points are not claimed of work exp, do I need to submit all letters of company or should I just submit reference letter? I assessed for 2 companies, can I submit 1 reference letter for current firm and skipping for past one?
> 
> Thank you


you can skip submitting work related documents. No one will request it. 

However, make sure to submit CV.


----------



## andreyx108b

drasadqamar said:


> I think no one got grant today in this forum


There are at lest 4 grants so far.


----------



## mandy2137

andreyx108b said:


> you can skip submitting work related documents. No one will request it.
> 
> However, make sure to submit CV.



Thank you buddy.


----------



## denizu

andreyx108b said:


> Please dont confuse other members, anzsco code is completely irrelevant to visa processing times.


What is relevant to visa processing times? As far as I see, visa is granted 1-2 months for some applicants. But for some, it takes 6 months or more? What is the reason?

I am asking this question, cuz I need to be in Sydney on June for personal reasons and I am worried that my visa will not be granted before June.


----------



## sultan_azam

denizu said:


> What is relevant to visa processing times? As far as I see, visa is granted 1-2 months for some applicants. But for some, it takes 6 months or more? What is the reason?
> 
> I am asking this question, cuz I need to be in Sydney on June for personal reasons and I am worried that my visa will not be granted before June.


sharing what i understand wrt PR visa - visa processing time depends on

1. the documents provided in order to justify the points claim made in EOI
2. Employment points claimed and verification(if DIBP wants) can eat up time
3. Documents for relations with spouse and child, just to check those aren't sham relations
4. Sanctity of qualifications or education 
5. missing documents and the correspondence involved
6. External security checks if DIBP thinks person has lived in countries which has been affected by recent disturbing changes and the person could have been involved in some non-social activity


these are some i can think of, experts can guide more


June is too far, i think you will get it before that


----------



## sultan_azam

mandy2137 said:


> Hell mates,
> 
> If points are not claimed of work exp, do I need to submit all letters of company or should I just submit reference letter? I assessed for 2 companies, can I submit 1 reference letter for current firm and skipping for past one?
> 
> Thank you


if points are not claimed then you should give basic documents like joining letter, promotion letter, salary slip etc or a service certificate


reference letter - the one with detailed roles and responsibilities along with your designations, joining date, leaving date

service certificate - the one without roles and responsibilities


you can skip providing basic documents also, it is not a compulsion to provide them in case points isnt claimed


----------



## vasanth240

Is there some whatsapp group for guys who are to land Ausie, could some one please add me as well.


----------



## drasadqamar

vasanth240 said:


> Is there some whatsapp group for guys who are to land Ausie, could some one please add me as well.[/QUOT
> E]
> Please do let me know also about any whatsapp group.


----------



## katts007

*Clarification*

Hi Guys,

I am currently preparing for lodging the visa and have few queries.

1) I have studied in an institute which is affiliated to a University. In my ACS & EOI, I have mentioned my University name as Institution. Is it OK if I write my actual institute name in the VISA application and Form 80, 1221? My institute name is mentioned on the transcript but not on the Degree certificate. I have done same thing while filling up my Wife's details as well.

2) For Work Experience, I have been to onsite in my first company and have SD prepared by my senior which I submitted to ACS. When I enter the employment episodes, I'm breaking up as per the SD however do I need to submit my SD as I have reference letter from company with the same Roles & Responsibilities. 

Please suggest. Thanks in advance.

-Karthik


----------



## visava

Hi friends, I have applied for invitation on 28 DEC and the status reflects as " in progress" .

Please suggest how do we get get to know if case officer is assigned yet ? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## arvindm

*189 visa process*

Hi Expatians,
I am planning to apply Australian PR myself for 189 Visa . Could you please tell me how to proceed with proper urls. It will great help. 

Thanks for your comprehensions,
Aravind


----------



## Imxohail

visava said:


> Hi friends, I have applied for invitation on 28 DEC and the status reflects as " in progress" .
> 
> Please suggest how do we get get to know if case officer is assigned yet ?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


1- If the assigned CO asks you for further documents.
2- Application status on immi-account turns in "Assessment in Progress".(Usually it doesn't happen and applicant gets a direct grant)


----------



## sharma_1987

Hi all,

I am new to this forum and would really appreciate your expert advice. 

I have already got a visa invite for ICT business analyst with 70 points and PTE score of 20. 

I am filing my Defacto visa with a partner this weekend - with all the docs front loaded, PCC, MC, form 80, form 1221. Any idea by when should i get my grant based on your prior experience?

Is there anything i should be partiuclar about while filing defacto VISA?


Thanks a lot everyone


----------



## dakshch

maverick19 said:


> Hey Daksh
> Have you been asked to get your health assessment again? Cause I believe it's valid for only a year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Nope, nothing yet. They expired in December 2016


----------



## dakshch

dbimmigrant84 said:


> If they did call your employer then there is some movement happening. It's just 10 days, so you can expect a call from your local embassy. Make sure you have the same number (you gave in immi, 80 and 1221) active and lookout for all calls/emails you get. They might ask you for medicals and pcc.
> Again too early for me to say all these. It's DIBP, they are unpredictable, they call call you tomorrow and ask you to get the docs or give you a grant or it'll be a wait game for 1 month.
> 
> Try to reach Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection either by email or calling them up. Never know, you might get your answer.
> 
> All the Best.



Well its been 2 weeks since the call to my employer. Nothing so far...
Calling has no benefit. I will ask my agent to send them an email asking for an update.


----------



## vikaschandra

katts007 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am currently preparing for lodging the visa and have few queries.
> 
> 1) I have studied in an institute which is affiliated to a University. In my ACS & EOI, I have mentioned my University name as Institution. Is it OK if I write my actual institute name in the VISA application and Form 80, 1221? My institute name is mentioned on the transcript but not on the Degree certificate. I have done same thing while filling up my Wife's details as well.
> 
> 2) For Work Experience, I have been to onsite in my first company and have SD prepared by my senior which I submitted to ACS. When I enter the employment episodes, I'm breaking up as per the SD however do I need to submit my SD as I have reference letter from company with the same Roles & Responsibilities.
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks in advance.
> 
> -Karthik


1. Yes you can mention the institute name.
2. Upload the reference letter from HR which is more stronger evidence than the stat decl.


----------



## vikaschandra

visava said:


> Hi friends, I have applied for invitation on 28 DEC and the status reflects as " in progress" .
> 
> Please suggest how do we get get to know if case officer is assigned yet ?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


The first status of the application is "Application Received" during this stage one may or may mot receive the immi commencement email which would mean the CO has picked up the case for processing. Most of the cases there is no immi commencement email and the status changes to Assessment in Progress which would also mean that the CO has picked up the case and has been working on it.

1. One will know about CO assigned to the case when the receive the immi commencement email. 
2. Other way to know is when the CO contacts the applicant requesting additional evidence to support the case
3. None of above happens and the Applicant receives Direct Grant which would mean the CO worked on the case and was satisfied to give Direct Grant.


----------



## vikaschandra

arvindm said:


> Hi Expatians,
> I am planning to apply Australian PR myself for 189 Visa . Could you please tell me how to proceed with proper urls. It will great help.
> 
> Thanks for your comprehensions,
> Aravind


Firstly, I would suggest you pick up the right thread to post this question as this thread is solely for individuals who have already lodged their Visas and awaiting decision. Or log a new thread to post the question. You may get faster response. 

Not to dissapoint you. Answering your question about how to start with PR process
1. Choose your Anzsco based on your expertise. Refer to the ANZSCO code try referring Anzscosearch.com
2. Check which assesing authority would asseses your education and experience and visit their website to check on the requirements dor assessmen (to name a few Engineers Australia - EA, Vetasses, ACS etc)
3. Get your documents ready as per requirement for assessment
4. Get positively assessed
5. Appear for IELTS, TOEFL, PTE to prove english requirements 
6. Calculate the points you are scoring (minimum 60 for 189 visa and 55 for 190 visa where state gives you 5 points)
7. Lodge your Expression of interest
8. Wait for the invitation to apply for visa
9. Get ITA as and when you meet the requirements/cutoff
10. Lodge your visa (make payments)
11. Get your medicals done
12. Get your Police clearance
13. Upload all documents as per the SC checklist 
14. Wait for the visa decision

This is the summary. You got use google daddy to give you details about each step. 

Best wishes


----------



## vikaschandra

sharma_1987 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum and would really appreciate your expert advice.
> 
> I have already got a visa invite for ICT business analyst with 70 points and PTE score of 20.
> 
> I am filing my Defacto visa with a partner this weekend - with all the docs front loaded, PCC, MC, form 80, form 1221. Any idea by when should i get my grant based on your prior experience?
> 
> Is there anything i should be partiuclar about while filing defacto VISA?
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone


The question when you can expect Grant no one on the forum can answer with certainty. All answers would be assumptions. As I had mentioned for someone else earlier and mentioning once again without getting your disappointed it could be a week, a month, couple of months or a year anything is possible.

Under Defacto Visa make sure the relationship evidences are strong enough to support your case.


----------



## CaJn

misecmisc said:


> Hi friend, With you jumping just 1 company, you are waiting for 122 days as per you, then the lesson I can learn from you is that when I will submit my 189 visa application, after that I will try to just forget about my visa application. If I do not get my 189 visa, then it is ok with me as I already accepted few months back that I will not get my 189 visa. If I would get 189 visa, then it will be only because of the help and motivation provided by you all helpful friends on this forum.





misecmisc said:


> Thanks for your wishes. But direct grant would not happen in my case, because it seems to me that there will be at least one CO contact happening in my case as far as my analysis goes, don't know how many CO contacts would actually be there when I will submit my 189 visa application, so logically it may lead to a very long waiting time for my visa application's processing. Also I lack patience within me, so I don't know if I will be able to wait that long for getting my visa. So I think it would be better for me that after I will submit my 189 visa application, then after that I will try to forget about my visa application.


Hey mate no offence intended, rather than patience I would suggest that you must believe in yourself and have tons of optimism!

You are into an early stage i.e. awaiting invite and if you are already trying to be so pessimistic about you grant; it doesn't sound good unless your preparing yourself for the worst that can happen.

I feel that in the process of you preparing for the worst that can happen, it shouldn't demotivate the scores that follow us here!

I know it is a huge pain to keep waiting, but at a stage you don't have better options rather than believing


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Day 123 😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thepirate

gonnabeexpat said:


> Day 123 😢
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Wait for 6th Feb. I guess that's the day, CO will be looking into your file next. Isn't it the date the lady on call told you ?

Hope for the best


----------



## gonnabeexpat

thepirate said:


> Wait for 6th Feb. I guess that's the day, CO will be looking into your file next. Isn't it the date the lady on call told you ?
> 
> Hope for the best


No !!!!!!. I was told that my application was last looked into on jan 16th

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys, when I called dibp two weeks back i was asked by the operator to shoot an email to Brisbane team for the exact time frame. My question is, can i send an email asking for the same ? Or is there a better way to go about it ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys, when I called dibp two weeks back i was asked by the operator to shoot an email to Brisbane team for the exact time frame. My question is, can i send an email asking for the same ? Or is there a better way to go about it ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




They don't reply bro. I sent them couple of emails but no luck.


----------



## kanavsharma

tikki2282 said:


> They don't reply bro. I sent them couple of emails but no luck.


True bro. i have writteen to them 6-7 times, called twice. have lodged a complaint now. :mad2:


----------



## ahmedali85

Guys, what is meant by "visa grant notification received" email? my agent just informed me today.


----------



## ibbz87

ahmedali85 said:


> Guys, what is meant by "visa grant notification received" email? my agent just informed me today.


congrats.
it means your visa is granted.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankit14

Hi guys I'm new to this forum. I'm planning to apply for visa 189. Could someone guide me about the process of assessment and eoi. I have ME in Production Engineering with 8.7 cgpa. I also have over 3 years work experience.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ahmedali85 said:


> Guys, what is meant by "visa grant notification received" email? my agent just informed me today.


Dude congratulations. You got the visa

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

ahmedali85 said:


> Guys, what is meant by "visa grant notification received" email? my agent just informed me today.


Congratulations. This would mean you have received your PR


----------



## ahmedali85

ibbz87 said:


> congrats.
> it means your visa is granted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


OMGGG!!!! 
I can't believe and thanks man. I just reached work and now i don't want to sit here.


----------



## ahmedali85

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations. This would mean you have received your PR


Thanks bro


----------



## ahmedali85

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude congratulations. You got the visa
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks man. This was pretty quick. I guess it was a direct grant


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ahmedali85 said:


> Thanks man. This was pretty quick. I guess it was a direct grant


Could you please share your timeline 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedali85

gonnabeexpat said:


> Could you please share your timeline
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


It is in my signature


----------



## andreyx108b

denizu said:


> What is relevant to visa processing times? As far as I see, visa is granted 1-2 months for some applicants. But for some, it takes 6 months or more? What is the reason?
> 
> 
> 
> I am asking this question, cuz I need to be in Sydney on June for personal reasons and I am worried that my visa will not be granted before June.




There are many factors, such completeness of documents, co contact, external and internal checks, case complexities - each applicant is different in terms of the above points.

1-2 months are usually direct grants, any any anzsco can be subject to it. 

2-4 months are cases where there has been a CO contact. 

4-12 months are cases with certain extra checks and verifications.

12+ usually cases stuck at external checks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sultan_azam said:


> if points are not claimed then you should give basic documents like joining letter, promotion letter, salary slip etc or a service certificate
> 
> 
> reference letter - the one with detailed roles and responsibilities along with your designations, joining date, leaving date
> 
> service certificate - the one without roles and responsibilities
> 
> 
> you can skip providing basic documents also, it is not a compulsion to provide them in case points isnt claimed




He he, coming back to this, it has been confirmed by hundreds if cases here that one can skip giving any if no employment points are claimed. 

Myself is an example, only CV. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katts007

vikaschandra said:


> 1. Yes you can mention the institute name.
> 2. Upload the reference letter from HR which is more stronger evidence than the stat decl.


Hi Vikas,

Thanks for your inputs. I forgot to mention a point with respect to my SD. I have got the SD prepared because the company didn't give HR letter in the prescribed format i.e., with the dates and locations where I have worked. It contains only the last location from where I was relieved and the RnR. 

Could you please suggest if I should attach SD as well?


----------



## shaancm

Day 114


----------



## gonnabeexpat

andreyx108b said:


> There are many factors, such completeness of documents, co contact, external and internal checks, case complexities - each applicant is different in terms of the above points.
> 
> 1-2 months are usually direct grants, any any anzsco can be subject to it.
> 
> 2-4 months are cases where there has been a CO contact.
> 
> 4-12 months are cases with certain extra checks and verifications.
> 
> 12+ usually cases stuck at external checks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Again this is not certain, people have recieved pr even after 200 days with no employment verification :/. I am depressed right now. Looks like canada is my only hope .

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ahmedali85 said:


> Guys, what is meant by "visa grant notification received" email? my agent just informed me today.


Congratulations Ahmed... you have got the visa....


----------



## sri33

*DIBP Contact number?*

Friends,

Please provide the latest DIBP number to enquire the status of the application. This number +61 7 3136 7000 is no longer in use from past many days.


----------



## sultan_azam

Ankit14 said:


> Hi guys I'm new to this forum. I'm planning to apply for visa 189. Could someone guide me about the process of assessment and eoi. I have ME in Production Engineering with 8.7 cgpa. I also have over 3 years work experience.
> Thanks in advance.


Production or Plant Engineer needs skill assessment by Engineer Australia

https://www.engineersaustralia.org....s/Migration Skills Assessment/msa_booklet.pdf


----------



## sultan_azam

gonnabeexpat said:


> Again this is not certain, people have recieved pr even after 200 days with no employment verification :/. I am depressed right now. Looks like canada is my only hope .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Canada ??? 

wait bro, it is not over


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> Again this is not certain, people have recieved pr even after 200 days with no employment verification :/. I am depressed right now. Looks like canada is my only hope .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




I know that, never claimed otherwise. 

Canada has pretty s***y system, a lot end up waiting for a loooong time. Refusals are regular, for reasons such as: no pcc provided. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

katts007 said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Thanks for your inputs. I forgot to mention a point with respect to my SD. I have got the SD prepared because the company didn't give HR letter in the prescribed format i.e., with the dates and locations where I have worked. It contains only the last location from where I was relieved and the RnR.
> 
> Could you please suggest if I should attach SD as well?


Yes in that case include the SD as well


----------



## ahmedali85

sultan_azam said:


> Congratulations Ahmed... you have got the visa....


Thanks sultan azam. This was a really long journey.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

andreyx108b said:


> I know that, never claimed otherwise.
> 
> Canada has pretty s***y system, a lot end up waiting for a loooong time. Refusals are regular, for reasons such as: no pcc provided.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't mean to say that you are wrong . I was just merely pointing to to fact that nothing is certain with au  . 

Yeah but I have all the documents ready as it is. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> I don't mean to say that you are wrong . I was just merely pointing to to fact that nothing is certain with au  .
> 
> Yeah but I have all the documents ready as it is.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Totally agree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mastkhare

ahmedali85 said:


> Thanks sultan azam. This was a really long journey.


Congrats ahmed . Happy to see another Pakistan friend having same ANZSCO as mine and getting the grant so fast. Gives me hope Inshaa Allah that good news for me is around the corner . Goodluck mate


----------



## katts007

vikaschandra said:


> Yes in that case include the SD as well


Thank you Vikas.


----------



## nikhil_k

Just called DIBP and the update is that: My case is still in the SLA 4-6 months. Case was last looked upon on 30th Jan (yesterday).
Nothing pending on me as of now.
Wait untill Mid feb - Feb End and call back if you don't hear from DIBP by Feb end.
In the end she mentioned : Not to worry, Best of Luck.

This call surely raised hopes... 😃

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Grant:XXX


----------



## ahmedali85

mastkhare said:


> Congrats ahmed . Happy to see another Pakistan friend having same ANZSCO as mine and getting the grant so fast. Gives me hope Inshaa Allah that good news for me is around the corner . Goodluck mate


Thanks man. I hope you get the grant asap too. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tikki2282

nikhil_k said:


> Just called DIBP and the update is that: My case is still in the SLA 4-6 months. Case was last looked upon on 30th Jan (yesterday).
> Nothing pending on me as of now.
> Wait untill Mid feb - Feb End and call back if you don't hear from DIBP by Feb end.
> In the end she mentioned : Not to worry, Best of Luck.
> 
> This call surely raised hopes...
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Grant:XXX




4 - 6 months SLA? Now what's that ?? Where is it mentioned??


----------



## andreyx108b

tikki2282 said:


> 4 - 6 months SLA? Now what's that ?? Where is it mentioned??




There is no such, 90 days is the SLA. However, after CO contact it seems to increase by 28 days/90 days. 

Thats pure assumptions based in the stats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

andreyx108b said:


> There is no such, 90 days is the SLA. However, after CO contact it seems to increase by 28 days/90 days.
> 
> Thats pure assumptions based in the stats.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats what she referred and mentioned that my app was not complete (true -i got medicals done later). So it takes more time for these apps. 


tikki2282 said:


> 4 - 6 months SLA? Now what's that ?? Where is it mentioned??



_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Grant:XXX


----------



## Salman2080

ahmedali85 said:


> Thanks man. I hope you get the grant asap too. :fingerscrossed:


congratz bro. 

my application:
489 family sponsorship
my visa lodge 25 july 2016 (engineering technologist)
09 august 2016 medical upload (except wife pregnancy because of xray)
15 august: Employment verification mail and phone both.
22 september co contact required my brother birth certificate in order to confirm relation.
And 23 september information provided immi account status update to relation approved
28 october my wife medical uploaded and baby document submitted.
09 november: Co contact ask my baby medical and polio certificate.
18 november medical uploaded
waiting for visa grant


----------



## sri33

*Dibp number pls?*



nikhil_k said:


> Just called DIBP and the update is that: My case is still in the SLA 4-6 months. Case was last looked upon on 30th Jan (yesterday).
> Nothing pending on me as of now.
> Wait untill Mid feb - Feb End and call back if you don't hear from DIBP by Feb end.
> In the end she mentioned : Not to worry, Best of Luck.
> 
> This call surely raised hopes... &#55357;&#56835;
> 
> Could u please provide the DIBP contact number?


----------



## nikhil_k

sri33 said:


> nikhil_k said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just called DIBP and the update is that: My case is still in the SLA 4-6 months. Case was last looked upon on 30th Jan (yesterday).
> Nothing pending on me as of now.
> Wait untill Mid feb - Feb End and call back if you don't hear from DIBP by Feb end.
> In the end she mentioned : Not to worry, Best of Luck.
> 
> This call surely raised hopes... &#55357;&#56835;
> 
> Could u please provide the DIBP contact number?
> 
> 
> 
> + 61 1300 364 613
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Grant:XXX
Click to expand...


----------



## Anujdhall

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Has anybody done his medicals test at New Delhi for 189 PR visa application process? If yes, then which hospital would you recommend to go to get the medicals test done at New Delhi for 189 PR visa application process? Please suggest. Thanks.


Hi,

Go for Sadhu Vaswani mission medical center.
Fees is 5400 for adult.
Take appointment on phone.
Complete process will take less then 2 hours.
results uploaded were quite fast.

Another option is Max hospital , fees is on higher side INR 7000+, i guess.


Thanks.


----------



## ahmedali85

Salman2080 said:


> congratz bro.
> 
> my application:
> 489 family sponsorship
> my visa lodge 25 july 2016 (engineering technologist)
> 09 august 2016 medical upload (except wife pregnancy because of xray)
> 15 august: Employment verification mail and phone both.
> 22 september co contact required my brother birth certificate in order to confirm relation.
> And 23 september information provided immi account status update to relation approved
> 28 october my wife medical uploaded and baby document submitted.
> 09 november: Co contact ask my baby medical and polio certificate.
> 18 november medical uploaded
> waiting for visa grant


Well, i guess your grant is right around the corner. 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

dakshch said:


> I have called and emailed them but no luck.
> 
> 1) yes they do
> 
> 2) 1 employer 5 points
> 
> 3) yes i did
> 
> 4) they called my employer after 410 days


Hai, so your employer got a call 10 days back, there is some movement bro.


----------



## PankajPatro

*Thanks Expats. Got my Grant Today*

Category - Software Engineer.
EOI Filed - 20 Sep 2016
EOI Received - 4th Oct 
Visa Filed - 14th Oct
Uploaded and Finished Documentation - 21st Oct.
CO Contact - 24th Oct - Asking for Medicals.
Medicals Completed - 2nd Nov
CO Contact - 2nd December - Asking for some additional documents(IT Tax Filing)
Uploaded Documents - 5th December.
Grant - 31st Jan 2017
IED - 1st Sep 2017

Thanks everyone and particularly this forum, it helped in both increasing and soothing my anxiety.


----------



## ahmedali85

PankajPatro said:


> Category - Software Engineer.
> EOI Filed - 20 Sep 2016
> EOI Received - 4th Oct
> Visa Filed - 14th Oct
> Uploaded and Finished Documentation - 21st Oct.
> CO Contact - 24th Oct - Asking for Medicals.
> Medicals Completed - 2nd Nov
> CO Contact - 2nd December - Asking for some additional documents(IT Tax Filing)
> Uploaded Documents - 5th December.
> Grant - 31st Jan 2017
> IED - 1st Sep 2017
> 
> Thanks everyone and particularly this forum, it helped in both increasing and soothing my anxiety.


Congrats bro. I got the grant today too.  

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## PankajPatro

ahmedali85 said:


> Congrats bro. I got the grant today too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


Seems few got their Grant's today. Congratulations!!!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

PankajPatro said:


> Category - Software Engineer.
> EOI Filed - 20 Sep 2016
> EOI Received - 4th Oct
> Visa Filed - 14th Oct
> Uploaded and Finished Documentation - 21st Oct.
> CO Contact - 24th Oct - Asking for Medicals.
> Medicals Completed - 2nd Nov
> CO Contact - 2nd December - Asking for some additional documents(IT Tax Filing)
> Uploaded Documents - 5th December.
> Grant - 31st Jan 2017
> IED - 1st Sep 2017
> 
> Thanks everyone and particularly this forum, it helped in both increasing and soothing my anxiety.


Congratulations which team processed your application

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

PankajPatro said:


> Category - Software Engineer.
> EOI Filed - 20 Sep 2016
> EOI Received - 4th Oct
> Visa Filed - 14th Oct
> Uploaded and Finished Documentation - 21st Oct.
> CO Contact - 24th Oct - Asking for Medicals.
> Medicals Completed - 2nd Nov
> CO Contact - 2nd December - Asking for some additional documents(IT Tax Filing)
> Uploaded Documents - 5th December.
> Grant - 31st Jan 2017
> IED - 1st Sep 2017
> 
> Thanks everyone and particularly this forum, it helped in both increasing and soothing my anxiety.


Hey Pankaj... congrats for the visa grant


----------



## mastkhare

PankajPatro said:


> Category - Software Engineer.
> EOI Filed - 20 Sep 2016
> EOI Received - 4th Oct
> Visa Filed - 14th Oct
> Uploaded and Finished Documentation - 21st Oct.
> CO Contact - 24th Oct - Asking for Medicals.
> Medicals Completed - 2nd Nov
> CO Contact - 2nd December - Asking for some additional documents(IT Tax Filing)
> Uploaded Documents - 5th December.
> Grant - 31st Jan 2017
> IED - 1st Sep 2017
> 
> Thanks everyone and particularly this forum, it helped in both increasing and soothing my anxiety.


Congrats bro!


----------



## pratik.itworld

*List the documents*



PankajPatro said:


> Category - Software Engineer.
> EOI Filed - 20 Sep 2016
> EOI Received - 4th Oct
> Visa Filed - 14th Oct
> Uploaded and Finished Documentation - 21st Oct.
> CO Contact - 24th Oct - Asking for Medicals.
> Medicals Completed - 2nd Nov
> CO Contact - 2nd December - Asking for some additional documents(IT Tax Filing)
> Uploaded Documents - 5th December.
> Grant - 31st Jan 2017
> IED - 1st Sep 2017
> 
> Thanks everyone and particularly this forum, it helped in both increasing and soothing my anxiety.


Hello Pankaj,

Firstly a heartly congratulations on getting the Visa.
If you can help us a bit by listing down the documents you had uploaded, that will be really helpful.

Regards,
Pratik


----------



## PankajPatro

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations which team processed your application
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Adelaide.


----------



## Miur4

Hey guys... Add me to the list.
111 days and waiting, my patience is over.

Logged my application 12 of October 2016 
Last contact with CO 8 of November 2016.
ANZCO 133111.

Beverly from team Adelaide is assigned to my case.

I'm onshore, living in Melbourne with a student visa which has many restrictions and it's driving me crazy by having to pay the international student fees and only being able to work on casual jobs for 20 hours a week, can't take this much longer.

Don't know what to do, wrote an email to GSM.Adelaide and just got an automated response.
Getting close to 4 months now.

 Sometimes I just want to go back to my country.


----------



## sultan_azam

Miur4 said:


> Hey guys... Add me to the list.
> 111 days and waiting, my patience is over.
> 
> Logged my application 12 of October 2016
> Last contact with CO 8 of November 2016.
> ANZCO 133111.
> 
> Beverly from team Adelaide is assigned to my case.
> 
> I'm onshore, living in Melbourne with a student visa which has many restrictions and it's driving me crazy by having to pay the international student fees and only being able to work on casual jobs for 20 hours a week, can't take this much longer.
> 
> Don't know what to do, wrote an email to GSM.Adelaide and just got an automated response.
> Getting close to 4 months now.
> 
> Sometimes I just want to go back to my country.


relax mate... it will be over soon


----------



## mint123

Hi guys,

I would like to thank you for the seniors in this forum for sharing the valuable information, especially destinedtobe, who provided me advises regarding the Singapore COC. I have received my grant today.

4/1/2017: Received Invitation for 189
5/1/2017: Application submitted, uploaded all the documents including form 80, 1221, 1193 and CV, aranged health examination appointment
9/1/2017: Health examination
16/1/2017: Malaysia PCC submitted
25/1/2017: SG COC submitted 
31/1/2017: Grant received

# I did not claim any points from working experience. The application is applied together with my partner. 

To those who are new to the PR application, I think it is better to upload all the documents before any officer being assigned to you to avoid any possible delay. 

Thank you again.


----------



## sultan_azam

mint123 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would like to thank you for the seniors in this forum for sharing the valuable information, especially destinedtobe, who provided me advises regarding the Singapore COC. I have received my grant today.
> 
> 4/1/2017: Received Invitation for 189
> 5/1/2017: Application submitted, uploaded all the documents including form 80, 1221, 1193 and CV, aranged health examination appointment
> 9/1/2017: Health examination
> 16/1/2017: Malaysia PCC submitted
> 25/1/2017: SG COC submitted
> 31/1/2017: Grant received
> 
> # I did not claim any points from working experience. The application is applied together with my partner.
> 
> To those who are new to the PR application, I think it is better to upload all the documents before any officer being assigned to you to avoid any possible delay.
> 
> Thank you again.




Congratulations mint.. all the best


----------



## mint123

Hi guys,

Below are the list of documents that I have uploaded for your references.

Birth (my partner and I)
- birth cert 
- passport

Character (my partner and I)
- police clearance
- passport photo
- resume

Skill assessment (mine only)
- CPA assessment

English test (my partner and I)
- PTE/IELTS

Forms (my partner and I)
- Form 80
- Form 1221
- Form 1193 (only submitted by me)

Qualification overseas/ Australia (mine only)
- Transcript ( for tertiary education only not including Foundation level or A levels)
- Certificates ( for tertiary education only not including Foundation level or A levels)

Relationship (uploaded at partner section)
# I may submitted more documents in this section as my partner and I are in de facto relationship)
- Insurance policy that have our name together
- Itinerary
- Joint account bank letter
- Joint account bank statement
- Registered of Relationship
- Statement from friend
- Statement by me and my partner ( two separate documents written by us on how, when and where we first met, how our relationship developed, when we decided to start de facto relationship, how is our domestic arrangement and future plan)
- Tenancy Agreement
- Timeline with photos ( photos from the first day I met my partner till to date on some activities and celebrations with short description and date)

Travel documents (my partner and I)
- passport

Working experience (mine only)
# I did not claim the points from working experience, but just upload the documents just in case the officer needs them
- employment contract
- bank statement
- bonus and increment letters
- payslip
- tax notice of assessment
- testimonial/reference letter

Hope this help.


----------



## aussiedream87

mint123 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would like to thank you for the seniors in this forum for sharing the valuable information, especially destinedtobe, who provided me advises regarding the Singapore COC. I have received my grant today.
> 
> 4/1/2017: Received Invitation for 189
> 5/1/2017: Application submitted, uploaded all the documents including form 80, 1221, 1193 and CV, aranged health examination appointment
> 9/1/2017: Health examination
> 16/1/2017: Malaysia PCC submitted
> 25/1/2017: SG COC submitted
> 31/1/2017: Grant received
> 
> # I did not claim any points from working experience. The application is applied together with my partner.
> 
> To those who are new to the PR application, I think it is better to upload all the documents before any officer being assigned to you to avoid any possible delay.
> 
> Thank you again.


All the best for future endevours


----------



## dreamsanj

PankajPatro said:


> Category - Software Engineer.
> EOI Filed - 20 Sep 2016
> EOI Received - 4th Oct
> Visa Filed - 14th Oct
> Uploaded and Finished Documentation - 21st Oct.
> CO Contact - 24th Oct - Asking for Medicals.
> Medicals Completed - 2nd Nov
> CO Contact - 2nd December - Asking for some additional documents(IT Tax Filing)
> Uploaded Documents - 5th December.
> Grant - 31st Jan 2017
> IED - 1st Sep 2017
> 
> Thanks everyone and particularly this forum, it helped in both increasing and soothing my anxiety.


Congrats brother.


----------



## misecmisc

PankajPatro said:


> Category - Software Engineer.
> EOI Filed - 20 Sep 2016
> EOI Received - 4th Oct
> Visa Filed - 14th Oct
> Uploaded and Finished Documentation - 21st Oct.
> CO Contact - 24th Oct - Asking for Medicals.
> Medicals Completed - 2nd Nov
> CO Contact - 2nd December - Asking for some additional documents(IT Tax Filing)
> Uploaded Documents - 5th December.
> Grant - 31st Jan 2017
> IED - 1st Sep 2017
> 
> Thanks everyone and particularly this forum, it helped in both increasing and soothing my anxiety.


Congrats.


----------



## misecmisc

ahmedali85 said:


> Congrats bro. I got the grant today too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


Congrats.


----------



## suhaz4

Hi,

I got a verification call from Australian Consulate in Dubai on 23rd of JAN.
They called me directly to my office extension which I mentioned in application and form 80.
Today I check with my previous employer in Dubai and they told they did n't receive any calls regarding employment verification.

I checked with HR department of company which I am currently working in, they also did not get any calls.

They asked about duties , position, salary, previous companies, whether family is staying with me in Dubai etc. The call lasted for 12 minutes.

How long it will take get the visa processed after the verification call?


----------



## pratik.itworld

mint123 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Below are the list of documents that I have uploaded for your references.
> 
> Birth (my partner and I)
> - birth cert
> - passport
> 
> Character (my partner and I)
> - police clearance
> - passport photo
> - resume
> 
> Skill assessment (mine only)
> - CPA assessment
> 
> English test (my partner and I)
> - PTE/IELTS
> 
> Forms (my partner and I)
> - Form 80
> - Form 1221
> - Form 1193 (only submitted by me)
> 
> Qualification overseas/ Australia (mine only)
> - Transcript ( for tertiary education only not including Foundation level or A levels)
> - Certificates ( for tertiary education only not including Foundation level or A levels)
> 
> Relationship (uploaded at partner section)
> # I may submitted more documents in this section as my partner and I are in de facto relationship)
> - Insurance policy that have our name together
> - Itinerary
> - Joint account bank letter
> - Joint account bank statement
> - Registered of Relationship
> - Statement from friend
> - Statement by me and my partner ( two separate documents written by us on how, when and where we first met, how our relationship developed, when we decided to start de facto relationship, how is our domestic arrangement and future plan)
> - Tenancy Agreement
> - Timeline with photos ( photos from the first day I met my partner till to date on some activities and celebrations with short description and date)
> 
> Travel documents (my partner and I)
> - passport
> 
> Working experience (mine only)
> # I did not claim the points from working experience, but just upload the documents just in case the officer needs them
> - employment contract
> - bank statement
> - bonus and increment letters
> - payslip
> - tax notice of assessment
> - testimonial/reference letter
> 
> Hope this help.


Thanks mint123. That was quite helpful.

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

suhaz4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a verification call from Australian Consulate in Dubai on 23rd of JAN.
> They called me directly to my office extension which I mentioned in application and form 80.
> Today I check with my previous employer in Dubai and they told they did n't receive any calls regarding employment verification.
> 
> I checked with HR department of company which I am currently working in, they also did not get any calls.
> 
> They asked about duties , position, salary, previous companies, whether family is staying with me in Dubai etc. The call lasted for 12 minutes.
> 
> How long it will take get the visa processed after the verification call?


great, your case is moving ahead..

all the best


----------



## misecmisc

mint123 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would like to thank you for the seniors in this forum for sharing the valuable information, especially destinedtobe, who provided me advises regarding the Singapore COC. I have received my grant today.
> 
> 4/1/2017: Received Invitation for 189
> 5/1/2017: Application submitted, uploaded all the documents including form 80, 1221, 1193 and CV, aranged health examination appointment
> 9/1/2017: Health examination
> 16/1/2017: Malaysia PCC submitted
> 25/1/2017: SG COC submitted
> 31/1/2017: Grant received
> 
> # I did not claim any points from working experience. The application is applied together with my partner.
> 
> To those who are new to the PR application, I think it is better to upload all the documents before any officer being assigned to you to avoid any possible delay.
> 
> Thank you again.


Congrats.


----------



## mint123

Hi,

If any of you guys need to apply the police clearance from Australia, Malaysia or Singapore, below are the information.

Australia 
https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/
You can do the application through online. It will cost AUD 42. The processing time may vary but I think you should be able to obtain it via mail within a week or two.

Malaysia
for those who stays oversea (for both malaysian and foreigners)
Portal - Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Malaysia -- go to online services -- under e-consular -- click system log in -- create an account and submit your online application -- save the acknowledgement slip appear after your application completed (remarks: if you do not keep a copy of the acknowledgement slip, just use the email you receive to collect your police check letter)

After few days or on that day itself, log into your account to check the status of the application. It should be showing completed. Collect your police check from Malaysia embassy or Consulate if there is any in your state by paying RM 20 and bring along your passport and the acknowledgement slip. 

If there isn't any, please call to the embassy and ask which state of Malaysia government office you should submitted your application to. In my case, there isn't any Malaysia government office in Queensland, hence, I called to Perth. The lady told me that I can only submit my application to Melbourne or Canberra. So, I called to the Melbourne branch and provided them my application reference number. Then, they should be telling you what documents you need to post to them in order for them to mail you the police check documents (money order of AUD 10, photocopy passport, one blank envelope with your address on it and acknowledgement slip).It will take around 10 business day.

Singapore:
Appeal by Non-Singapore Citizens To Apply For Certificate of Clearance
Firstly, you need to fill up the online appeal form. You can start appealing using your EOI invitation letter or the documents you received when you submitted your EOI. You don't have to wait until you lodged your PR application or when the officer ask for it. You will need to scan a copy of passport photo with white background in this process.

After 5 business days, you will receive and email from Singapore telling you that your appeal is successful. Then, your need to start online application for the police check. Apply For Certificate Of Clearance

You will receive an acknowledgement slip at the end of the process. However, if you didn't receive any, just print out the copy of email you receive from the Singapore Police Force after you completed your application. You will make SGD 55 payment in this process. Inside the email will provide you your application number which you will need it to collect your police check.

If you are in Singapore, you can book a fingerprint appointment so that your fingerprint will be taken at the police station and you will be able to collect your police check report after 15 to 30 minutes. Book A Fingerprinting Appointment

If your are at overseas, bring your passport and the copy of acknowledgement slip to your local police station to obtain the hard copy finger print. Basically, is just applying blank ink to all your fingers and printing them on the form provided by your local police station. Some police station will take your both palms print as well. 

If you are at overseas, you can either post your fingerprint and acknowledgement letter to Singapore and wait them to process and post the police clearance back to you or you can ask your friend to collect on behalf of you which will be faster.

If you want it to be collected by your friend in Singapore, you will need to fill up your friend's identification number and name during the online application process. Instead of posting to the Singapore Police Force, you will post the fingerprint, acknowledgement slip and authorization letter to your friend. The authorization letter needs to include your application reference number, your friend's name and the identification number. In this way, your friend can bring your documents and submitted to the police station and it will take around 1 hour for your friend to receive your police check. 

Hope these will help.


----------



## SC190.

mint123 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Below are the list of documents that I have uploaded for your references.
> 
> Birth (my partner and I)
> - birth cert
> - passport
> 
> Character (my partner and I)
> - police clearance
> - passport photo
> - resume
> 
> Skill assessment (mine only)
> - CPA assessment
> 
> English test (my partner and I)
> - PTE/IELTS
> 
> Forms (my partner and I)
> - Form 80
> - Form 1221
> - Form 1193 (only submitted by me)
> 
> Qualification overseas/ Australia (mine only)
> - Transcript ( for tertiary education only not including Foundation level or A levels)
> - Certificates ( for tertiary education only not including Foundation level or A levels)
> 
> Relationship (uploaded at partner section)
> # I may submitted more documents in this section as my partner and I are in de facto relationship)
> - Insurance policy that have our name together
> - Itinerary
> - Joint account bank letter
> - Joint account bank statement
> - Registered of Relationship
> - Statement from friend
> - Statement by me and my partner ( two separate documents written by us on how, when and where we first met, how our relationship developed, when we decided to start de facto relationship, how is our domestic arrangement and future plan)
> - Tenancy Agreement
> - Timeline with photos ( photos from the first day I met my partner till to date on some activities and celebrations with short description and date)
> 
> Travel documents (my partner and I)
> - passport
> 
> Working experience (mine only)
> # I did not claim the points from working experience, but just upload the documents just in case the officer needs them
> - employment contract
> - bank statement
> - bonus and increment letters
> - payslip
> - tax notice of assessment
> - testimonial/reference letter
> 
> Hope this help.




Congrats budy!!
Is it direct Grant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Quite a bit of grants today! Congrats to all!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

andreyx108b said:


> Quite a bit of grants today! Congrats to all!


Yup hope this streak continues

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mint123

SC190. said:


> Congrats budy!!
> Is it direct Grant?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Yeap. There isn't any contact from officer or any email on which officer being allocated to my case.


----------



## PankajPatro

For the benefit to new people uploading the documents. Below are the list of documents I have uploaded. As a advice, please arrange all the documents before you file your visa. Once you file your visa, update your documents immediately. This would help the CO to finalize your case fast.
Me - 

CV
Reference Letters of All Organizations
Offer Letters
Salary Slips(As available)
Form 16
Tax Slips
Marriage Certificate
Birth Certificate
Bank Statements
PCC
Academic Transcripts & Certificates
PTE/IELTS
Form 80
Passport
Skills Assesment

Spouse -

PCC
PTE/IELTS
Passport
Form 80
Marriage Certificate
Birth Certificate

Child

Birth Certificate


----------



## SC190.

mint123 said:


> Thanks. Yeap. There isn't any contact from officer or any email on which officer being allocated to my case.




Great... enjoy ur Life in Oz.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaskamboj

Hi Friends

I got grant. No CO contact.
Really thankful to this blog where I got lots of helpful information.

Below is the link to my Immitracker account for if someone needs reference to list of documents I attached.
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-10766

Any queries related to process are welcome.

------------------------------
Job code: 261313 Software Engineer
Age 32 years: 30 points
ACS: +ve for software engineer
Relevant exp as per ACS(as of Oct-16): 3 Years - 5 points
PTE(Nov-16): 20 points
Education: MCA: 15 points
189 EOI submitted in April-16 with 60 points
189 EOI updated on 16-Nov-16 with 70 points
Invitation: Nov 23, 2016
Visa lodge: 7th Dec., 2016
Last document uploaded: 16th Dec, 2016 (it doesn't make any diff in your case progress, they pick by lodgement date)
Medicals uploaded: 21st Jan, 2016
Grant date: Jan 24, 2017


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*4 Months gone...*

Phew....
4 Months gone.
Application still in RECD status with no contact.

Wonder what DIBP is doing with my file...:tape2::boom:


----------



## Ebilsaa

PankajPatro said:


> For the benefit to new people uploading the documents. Below are the list of documents I have uploaded. As a advice, please arrange all the documents before you file your visa. Once you file your visa, update your documents immediately. This would help the CO to finalize your case fast.
> Me -
> 
> CV
> Reference Letters of All Organizations
> Offer Letters
> Salary Slips(As available)
> Form 16
> Tax Slips
> Marriage Certificate
> Birth Certificate
> Bank Statements
> PCC
> Academic Transcripts & Certificates
> PTE/IELTS
> Form 80
> Passport
> Skills Assesment
> 
> Spouse -
> 
> PCC
> PTE/IELTS
> Passport
> Form 80
> Marriage Certificate
> Birth Certificate
> 
> Child
> 
> Birth Certificate




Hi, please i want to ask about Skill Assesment, what is it exactly ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mastkhare

Ebilsaa said:


> Hi, please i want to ask about Skill Assesment, what is it exactly ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Ebilsaa,

Skill assessment is actually your career/degree assessed by an Australian body (Engineering, Computers etc) to check whether you fit the profile of the profession you are applying under as a skilled immigrant. You can find more details on link below.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Skills-assessment-and-assessing-authorities


----------



## nydruva

Hi guys! Another one from the September bunch waiting for a grant, applied on 2nd sep 2016, had a contact on 13 sep for medicals, done on 15 sep and another contact from skill support regarding financial info during my education. No contact since then. Will be 5 months on feb 2, started to get very frustrating now, can't even work as I am on bridging E cuz my 457 got cancelled. Every time I call the dept they say it has gone for some external checks, same bs since November. Anyone been in a similar situation, please shed some light! Much appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

mint123 said:


> Thanks. Yeap. There isn't any contact from officer or any email on which officer being allocated to my case.


So for your visa application, what were the different status you saw? Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

vikaskamboj said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I got grant. No CO contact.
> Really thankful to this blog where I got lots of helpful information.
> 
> Below is the link to my Immitracker account for if someone needs reference to list of documents I attached.
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-10766
> 
> Any queries related to process are welcome.
> 
> ------------------------------
> Job code: 261313 Software Engineer
> Age 32 years: 30 points
> ACS: +ve for software engineer
> Relevant exp as per ACS(as of Oct-16): 3 Years - 5 points
> PTE(Nov-16): 20 points
> Education: MCA: 15 points
> 189 EOI submitted in April-16 with 60 points
> 189 EOI updated on 16-Nov-16 with 70 points
> Invitation: Nov 23, 2016
> Visa lodge: 7th Dec., 2016
> Last document uploaded: 16th Dec, 2016 (it doesn't make any diff in your case progress, they pick by lodgement date)
> Medicals uploaded: 21st Jan, 2016
> Grant date: Jan 24, 2017


Congrats.


----------



## ahmedali85

So now that I have the grant. What's the next step? How do i find accommodation and what about job? I mean any job ofcourse getting a job of my own field will take time, i am open to all options. 
Secondly, do i arrange accommodation first and then search for jobs or get a job first then arrange accomodarion. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated 

Regards,

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedali85

misecmisc said:


> Congrats.


Thanks

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaskamboj

Following


----------



## Ebilsaa

mastkhare said:


> Hi Ebilsaa,
> 
> 
> 
> Skill assessment is actually your career/degree assessed by an Australian body (Engineering, Computers etc) to check whether you fit the profile of the profession you are applying under as a skilled immigrant. You can find more details on link below.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Skills-assessment-and-assessing-authorities




Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajaastha

Hi all,

Today I got a call from AHC.

Asked about DOB,depend details.

Then he start asking about jobs and responsibility and answerd and the call lasts for 15 minutes, then he asked to whom I'm directly reporting and senior manager name ,I told there names.

Immediately after half an hour he call my senior manager and asked the same things about jobs and responsibility ,he answerd 50% and after that he asked why you are asking this (what type of visa I applied etc).but the AHC representative didn't mention any thing about the visa details after that my manager also stop answering.

You views experts.....keeda pls help..


----------



## mianjahangir

Just got an invite, now need to read this forum to know the details of next stage.


----------



## Saraaa

Mudassar_SM said:


> Phew....
> 4 Months gone.
> Application still in RECD status with no contact.
> 
> Wonder what DIBP is doing with my file...:tape2::boom:



Same that they r doing with OURS!


----------



## justin787

nydruva said:


> Hi guys! Another one from the September bunch waiting for a grant, applied on 2nd sep 2016, had a contact on 13 sep for medicals, done on 15 sep and another contact from skill support regarding financial info during my education. No contact since then. Will be 5 months on feb 2, started to get very frustrating now, can't even work as I am on bridging E cuz my 457 got cancelled. Every time I call the dept they say it has gone for some external checks, same bs since November. Anyone been in a similar situation, please shed some light! Much appreciated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Applied a few days after you and I'm also about to hit the 5 months mark. There's a bunch of us waiting since September and I think it's due to external checks.

The thing with external checks is that the waiting period becomes highly unpredictable and the application can get stuck for close to or well over a year like some other members here in the forum. This can be worrisome (to put it lightly) specially when you see that January applicants started getting grants ... since last week mind you  ...

I haven't tried calling them since I don't think it will help. Although I'll admit, I'm tempted to simply because I'm curious what their response might be.


----------



## sultan_azam

vikaskamboj said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I got grant. No CO contact.
> Really thankful to this blog where I got lots of helpful information.
> 
> Below is the link to my Immitracker account for if someone needs reference to list of documents I attached.
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189/cases/case-10766
> 
> Any queries related to process are welcome.
> 
> ------------------------------
> Job code: 261313 Software Engineer
> Age 32 years: 30 points
> ACS: +ve for software engineer
> Relevant exp as per ACS(as of Oct-16): 3 Years - 5 points
> PTE(Nov-16): 20 points
> Education: MCA: 15 points
> 189 EOI submitted in April-16 with 60 points
> 189 EOI updated on 16-Nov-16 with 70 points
> Invitation: Nov 23, 2016
> Visa lodge: 7th Dec., 2016
> Last document uploaded: 16th Dec, 2016 (it doesn't make any diff in your case progress, they pick by lodgement date)
> Medicals uploaded: 21st Jan, 2016
> Grant date: Jan 24, 2017


congrats Vikas


----------



## sultan_azam

ahmedali85 said:


> So now that I have the grant. What's the next step? How do i find accommodation and what about job? I mean any job ofcourse getting a job of my own field will take time, i am open to all options.
> Secondly, do i arrange accommodation first and then search for jobs or get a job first then arrange accomodarion.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


there may be whatsapp group of ppl migrating from your country to australia, get in touch with them, you will get good guidance there




also refer

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...st-things-do-when-you-arrive-parts-1-4-a.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...t-things-you-need-do-before-you-emigrate.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ead-helpful-websites-your-move-australia.html


----------



## ahmedali85

sultan_azam said:


> there may be whatsapp group of ppl migrating from your country to australia, get in touch with them, you will get good guidance there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also refer
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...st-things-do-when-you-arrive-parts-1-4-a.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...t-things-you-need-do-before-you-emigrate.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ead-helpful-websites-your-move-australia.html


Thanks sultan azam. 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

nydruva said:


> Hi guys! Another one from the September bunch waiting for a grant, applied on 2nd sep 2016, had a contact on 13 sep for medicals, done on 15 sep and another contact from skill support regarding financial info during my education. No contact since then. Will be 5 months on feb 2, started to get very frustrating now, can't even work as I am on bridging E cuz my 457 got cancelled. Every time I call the dept they say it has gone for some external checks, same bs since November. Anyone been in a similar situation, please shed some light! Much appreciated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey mate, just checked my bridging visa clause and it clearly states that you have *full permission to work and study* while your Visa application is being processed? Please let me know if your visa states otherwise.

My bridging visa is Class WA subclass 010.

There are 10+ of us who submitted in September and are awaiting grant, it is 138 days since my application was submitted and 106 days since I provided all information.


----------



## AbhijeetAn

*nsw 190 invitation*

Hi All,
I am new to this forum.

I have recently filed my EOI (on 7th January 2017) in Software Engineering.
189 - 60 points
190(NSE) - 65 points 


Getting invite for 189 with 60 points will be miracle but can I expect nsw 190 invitation in February 2017?


----------



## nydruva

CaJn said:


> Hey mate, just checked my bridging visa clause and it clearly states that you have *full permission to work and study* while your Visa application is being processed? Please let me know if your visa states otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> My bridging visa is Class WA subclass 010.
> 
> 
> 
> There are 10+ of us who submitted in September and are awaiting grant, it is 138 days since my application was submitted and 106 days since I provided all information.




Hey mate, thanks for the response, I am on a bridging visa E, I was on a 457 and was made redundant recently and my visa got cancelled, so my bridging visa A also got cancelled and was issued a Bridging E, it's complicated and quite stupid if you ask me, since I'm onshore and awaiting a decision, I should be allowed to work, but with the bridging visa E I'm not allowed to work or study, will have to show financial hardship to get work permit, which is not easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nydruva

justin787 said:


> Applied a few days after you and I'm also about to hit the 5 months mark. There's a bunch of us waiting since September and I think it's due to external checks.
> 
> The thing with external checks is that the waiting period becomes highly unpredictable and the application can get stuck for close to or well over a year like some other members here in the forum. This can be worrisome (to put it lightly) specially when you see that January applicants started getting grants ... since last week mind you  ...
> 
> I haven't tried calling them since I don't think it will help. Although I'll admit, I'm tempted to simply because I'm curious what their response might be.




Hey mate, thanks for responding, I hope it doesn't take a year, my life is pretty much on hold cuz of this, you can try calling them and asking about the application, I've even filed complaints but it's pointless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

nydruva said:


> Hey mate, thanks for the response, I am on a bridging visa E, I was on a 457 and was made redundant recently and my visa got cancelled, so my bridging visa A also got cancelled and was issued a Bridging E, it's complicated and quite stupid if you ask me, since I'm onshore and awaiting a decision, I should be allowed to work, but with the bridging visa E I'm not allowed to work or study, will have to show financial hardship to get work permit, which is not easy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This discussion would be off-topic in this thread, even I'm on 457 (dependent); I was under the impression that if our 457 was cancelled Bridging class A would come into effect and we can continue working. Please let me know if my understanding is wrong!


----------



## mint123

misecmisc said:


> So for your visa application, what were the different status you saw? Please tell. Thanks.


Earlier all the while is received after lodging and now became finalized.


----------



## nydruva

CaJn said:


> This discussion would be off-topic in this thread, even I'm on 457 (dependent); I was under the impression that if our 457 was cancelled Bridging class A would come into effect and we can continue working. Please let me know if my understanding is wrong!




If your 457 has been cancelled, you need to go into the dibp office closest to you and get a bridging visa E, if you applied for your 189 whilst on the 457, you would have been issued a bridging A which will also state that it is not currently active as your temporary business visa is active and if anything changes contact dibp, so to answer your question again you will need a bridging visa E if your 457 is canceled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

nydruva said:


> If your 457 has been cancelled, you need to go into the dibp office closest to you and get a bridging visa E, if you applied for your 189 whilst on the 457, you would have been issued a bridging A which will also state that it is not currently active as your temporary business visa is active and if anything changes contact dibp, so to answer your question again you will need a bridging visa E if your 457 is canceled.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for providing the details, all along I was happy that something happens to our 457 we will be covered with bridging A. 

This info sends a chill down my spine 

I empathize your situation as I'm unable to think if I get into that situation 

Looking in bated breath for the grant!


----------



## nydruva

CaJn said:


> Thanks for providing the details, all along I was happy that something happens to our 457 we will be covered with bridging A.
> 
> 
> 
> This info sends a chill down my spine
> 
> 
> 
> I empathize your situation as I'm unable to think if I get into that situation
> 
> 
> 
> Looking in bated breath for the grant!




Thanks! Let's hope we get it soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamalendra

my waiting period is 313 days till today since lodgement, PCC n medical.... i am just wondering if they wants me to grant visa before 365 days completes, what wud b my IED??? i mean nw only arnd 50 days remaining for my pcc n med to get expired,, CAN THEY GIVE SUCH A LESS TIME TO MAKE FIRST ENTRY???


----------



## bigm0n

100 Days since last CO Contact


----------



## CaJn

Did any one try logging into your immigov account this morning? after logging in, once I click on the application number it returns a blank page with 'service not available message'. The previous page listed the status etc..


----------



## bigm0n

CaJn said:


> Did any one try logging into your immigov account this morning? after logging in, once I click on the application number it returns a blank page with 'service not available message'. The previous page listed the status etc..


Yes same here.


----------



## vikaschandra

kamalendra said:


> my waiting period is 313 days till today since lodgement, PCC n medical.... i am just wondering if they wants me to grant visa before 365 days completes, what wud b my IED??? i mean nw only arnd 50 days remaining for my pcc n med to get expired,, CAN THEY GIVE SUCH A LESS TIME TO MAKE FIRST ENTRY???


Yes it is very much possible that the you might get very short IED. But does not always happen. Would suggest you to get your pcc redone and uploaded on the immi account to avoid further delays if requested again and give them space to consider for the IED


----------



## aryulu

Guys, Happy to inform you all that, We ( Me + Spouse + 2kids ) have got the golden mail today @ 6:48 AM IST.

Thanks to everyone in the forum for their valuable suggestions and timely response of my queries. This forum had really helped me a lot.


----------



## CaJn

aryulu said:


> Guys, Happy to inform you all that, We ( Me + Spouse + 2kids ) have got the golden mail today @ 6:48 AM IST.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for their valuable suggestions and timely response of my queries. This forum had really helped me a lot.


Congratulations! Happy for you :thumb:

Good to see cases in October moving, can you please mention which office processed your application?


----------



## Saraaa

aryulu said:


> Guys, Happy to inform you all that, We ( Me + Spouse + 2kids ) have got the golden mail today @ 6:48 AM IST.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for their valuable suggestions and timely response of my queries. This forum had really helped me a lot.


Congratulations! You guys ve been lucky! All the best for the move!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

aryulu said:


> Guys, Happy to inform you all that, We ( Me + Spouse + 2kids ) have got the golden mail today @ 6:48 AM IST.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for their valuable suggestions and timely response of my queries. This forum had really helped me a lot.


Congratulations which team processed your application?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## feeroz

aryulu said:


> Guys, Happy to inform you all that, We ( Me + Spouse + 2kids ) have got the golden mail today @ 6:48 AM IST.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for their valuable suggestions and timely response of my queries. This forum had really helped me a lot.



Congrats mate !!!

Pls share your time line? Any employment verification or co contact?


----------



## aryulu

It was adelaide team.




gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations which team processed your application?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

aryulu said:


> It was adelaide team.


Good luck dude. Hope you get a job and settle down soon in Australia

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aryulu

My time line in my signature. I am not sure about employment verification. All my Roles and Responsibilities letters were signed by HR , so dont think employment verification is done




feeroz said:


> Congrats mate !!!
> 
> Pls share your time line? Any employment verification or co contact?


----------



## misecmisc

aryulu said:


> Guys, Happy to inform you all that, We ( Me + Spouse + 2kids ) have got the golden mail today @ 6:48 AM IST.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for their valuable suggestions and timely response of my queries. This forum had really helped me a lot.


Congrats.


----------



## aryulu

Thanks a lot !!





gonnabeexpat said:


> Good luck dude. Hope you get a job and settle down soon in Australia
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

aryulu said:


> Guys, Happy to inform you all that, We ( Me + Spouse + 2kids ) have got the golden mail today @ 6:48 AM IST.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for their valuable suggestions and timely response of my queries. This forum had really helped me a lot.




Congrats !! Wish you all the best mate. How much job switch overs ? How many R&R letters you submitted? I furnished 4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mastkhare

aryulu said:


> Guys, Happy to inform you all that, We ( Me + Spouse + 2kids ) have got the golden mail today @ 6:48 AM IST.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for their valuable suggestions and timely response of my queries. This forum had really helped me a lot.


Congrats bro! goodluck to you and your family


----------



## aryulu

Thanks Rajesh ! I too had 4 jobs changes. Submitted 4 R & R.




rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Congrats !! Wish you all the best mate. How much job switch overs ? How many R&R letters you submitted? I furnished 4
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

aryulu said:


> Thanks a lot !!




Congratulations


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

aryulu said:


> Thanks Rajesh ! I too had 4 jobs changes. Submitted 4 R & R.




Oh interesting that there is no employment verification ! Should be because of your strong documentation & evidences. Good one mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aryulu

All my references and R&R letters were on Company letter head and signed by HR, may be that helped to skip employment verification.




rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Oh interesting that there is no employment verification ! Should be because of your strong documentation & evidences. Good one mate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

aryulu said:


> All my references and R&R letters were on Company letter head and signed by HR, may be that helped to skip employment verification.




Case is same for me too. All 4 company R&R signed by HR on company letter head. Hoping the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aryulu

All the very best !!




rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Case is same for me too. All 4 company R&R signed by HR on company letter head. Hoping the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Case is same for me too. All 4 company R&R signed by HR on company letter head. Hoping the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you please tell your detailed timeline please? Thanks.


----------



## thepirate

Guys, I have good news to share. Today morning at 9:05 AM IST, We ( Me, My wife and 1 kid) have received our grant. Can't thank this forum enough for all the support specially our bro sultan_azam. 

*My Timeline*
ANZSCO Code - 261313 - Software Engineer, 
Age: 30 Points, 
Education: 15 Points, 
Work Exp: 5 Points, 
ACS : 23/Aug/16, ACS Result (+ve) 31/Aug/2016, 
PTE - 22/Sep /2016 , EOI - 23/Sep/2016 (189, 60 Points), 
PTE 2: 20 Points (90,83,90,79), EOI Updated - 28/11/2016 ( 189 - 70 Points), 
ITA -21/12/2016, 
Visa Lodged - 21/12/2016, 
Grant - 01/02/2017

GSM team was Brisbane and CO was Kelly.

I am not sure of the employment verification, whether it was done or not. I have updated the myimmitracker as well.


----------



## famy

Dear All

I lodged my Visa on 06 October 2016. CO was assigned on 29 nov. The requested document was submitted on 02 December 2016.

Today I got E-mail from Skilled support team regarding additional information on my case. (Gaps: Time Occupied by me and Financial support in this period ).

Can any body have any information about Skilled Support team?



Waiting for reply...


----------



## farjaf

famy said:


> Dear All
> 
> I lodged my Visa on 06 October 2016. CO was assigned on 29 nov. The requested document was submitted on 02 December 2016.
> 
> Today I got E-mail from Skilled support team regarding additional information on my case. (Gaps: Time Occupied by me and Financial support in this period ).
> 
> Can any body have any information about Skilled Support team?
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for reply...


They contacted me 2 months ago and provided the info same day and still nothing ...


----------



## Hilz

I am exceedingly happy to inform you all that I received the magic visa grant email today 2:27 Ugandan time. I want to thank everyone on this forum for all the suggestions and advise to all my queries.

__________________
_____________________________________________
Occupation-ANZSCO 233213 
AIQS applied - 22nd May 2016
AIQS assessment received - 30th June 2016
EOI submitted - 1st July 2016 (65 Points)
Invitation received- 6th July 2016
All Docs Uploaded- 9th August 2016
CO Contact : 2nd September 2016 (Asking for PCC & Medicals)
PCC and Medicals Submitted :- 9th September 2016
Grant - 1 Feb 2017


----------



## famy

farjaf said:


> famy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All
> 
> I lodged my Visa on 06 October 2016. CO was assigned on 29 nov. The requested document was submitted on 02 December 2016.
> 
> Today I got E-mail from Skilled support team regarding additional information on my case. (Gaps: Time Occupied by me and Financial support in this period ).
> 
> Can any body have any information about Skilled Support team?
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for reply...
> 
> 
> 
> They contacted me 2 months ago and provided the info same day and still nothing ...
Click to expand...

Bro how you provided information? Just replied to that email ? And did you call dibp for the status update ?


----------



## famy

famy said:


> Dear All
> 
> I lodged my Visa on 06 October 2016. CO was assigned on 29 nov. The requested document was submitted on 02 December 2016.
> 
> Today I got E-mail from Skilled support team regarding additional information on my case. (Gaps: Time Occupied by me and Financial support in this period ).
> 
> Can any body have any information about Skilled Support team?
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for reply...





famy said:


> farjaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> famy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All
> 
> I lodged my Visa on 06 October 2016. CO was assigned on 29 nov. The requested document was submitted on 02 December 2016.
> 
> Today I got E-mail from Skilled support team regarding additional information on my case. (Gaps: Time Occupied by me and Financial support in this period ).
> 
> Can any body have any information about Skilled Support team?
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for reply...
> 
> 
> 
> They contacted me 2 months ago and provided the info same day and still nothing ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bro how you provided information? Just replied to that email ? And did you call dibp for the status update ?
Click to expand...

Guys does this mean there is something wrong with my case as I am not being contacted by the Co in usual manner? Getting extremely worried


----------



## ksrikanthh

Hilz said:


> I am exceedingly happy to inform you all that I received the magic visa grant email today 2:27 Ugandan time. I want to thank everyone on this forum for all the suggestions and advise to all my queries.
> 
> __________________
> _____________________________________________
> Occupation-ANZSCO 233213
> AIQS applied - 22nd May 2016
> AIQS assessment received - 30th June 2016
> EOI submitted - 1st July 2016 (65 Points)
> Invitation received- 6th July 2016
> All Docs Uploaded- 9th August 2016
> CO Contact : 2nd September 2016 (Asking for PCC & Medicals)
> PCC and Medicals Submitted :- 9th September 2016
> Grant - 1 Feb 2017


Awesome, Congrats hilz buddy  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

famy said:


> famy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All
> 
> I lodged my Visa on 06 October 2016. CO was assigned on 29 nov. The requested document was submitted on 02 December 2016.
> 
> Today I got E-mail from Skilled support team regarding additional information on my case. (Gaps: Time Occupied by me and Financial support in this period ).
> 
> Can any body have any information about Skilled Support team?
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for reply...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> famy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> farjaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> famy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All
> 
> I lodged my Visa on 06 October 2016. CO was assigned on 29 nov. The requested document was submitted on 02 December 2016.
> 
> Today I got E-mail from Skilled support team regarding additional information on my case. (Gaps: Time Occupied by me and Financial support in this period ).
> 
> Can any body have any information about Skilled Support team?
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for reply...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They contacted me 2 months ago and provided the info same day and still nothing ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bro how you provided information? Just replied to that email ? And did you call dibp for the status update ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guys does this mean there is something wrong with my case as I am not being contacted by the Co in usual manner? Getting extremely worried
Click to expand...

Hey, I think you should get reply around 10th Feb to 25 Feb. Please have patience. Also I suggest always be open for plan b (which is what of your case is delayed. ). Keep yourself busy in something else. If its in your faith, you will get it eventually. ?


----------



## Coolgirl78

Congrats to all those who got grant  !


----------



## famy

ethical.prodigy said:


> famy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> famy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All
> 
> I lodged my Visa on 06 October 2016. CO was assigned on 29 nov. The requested document was submitted on 02 December 2016.
> 
> Today I got E-mail from Skilled support team regarding additional information on my case. (Gaps: Time Occupied by me and Financial support in this period ).
> 
> Can any body have any information about Skilled Support team?
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for reply...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> famy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> farjaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> famy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All
> 
> I lodged my Visa on 06 October 2016. CO was assigned on 29 nov. The requested document was submitted on 02 December 2016.
> 
> Today I got E-mail from Skilled support team regarding additional information on my case. (Gaps: Time Occupied by me and Financial support in this period ).
> 
> Can any body have any information about Skilled Support team?
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for reply...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They contacted me 2 months ago and provided the info same day and still nothing ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bro how you provided information? Just replied to that email ? And did you call dibp for the status update ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guys does this mean there is something wrong with my case as I am not being contacted by the Co in usual manner? Getting extremely worried
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, I think you should get reply around 10th Feb to 25 Feb. Please have patience. Also I suggest always be open for plan b (which is what of your case is delayed. ). Keep yourself busy in something else. If its in your faith, you will get it eventually. ?
Click to expand...

Do you think my case is delayed ?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Congratulations to all who got grant. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

thepirate said:


> Guys, I have good news to share. Today morning at 9:05 AM IST, We ( Me, My wife and 1 kid) have received our grant. Can't thank this forum enough for all the support specially our bro sultan_azam.
> 
> *My Timeline*
> ANZSCO Code - 261313 - Software Engineer,
> Age: 30 Points,
> Education: 15 Points,
> Work Exp: 5 Points,
> ACS : 23/Aug/16, ACS Result (+ve) 31/Aug/2016,
> PTE - 22/Sep /2016 , EOI - 23/Sep/2016 (189, 60 Points),
> PTE 2: 20 Points (90,83,90,79), EOI Updated - 28/11/2016 ( 189 - 70 Points),
> ITA -21/12/2016,
> Visa Lodged - 21/12/2016,
> Grant - 01/02/2017
> 
> GSM team was Brisbane and CO was Kelly.
> 
> I am not sure of the employment verification, whether it was done or not. I have updated the myimmitracker as well.


Wow same profile as i. Congratulations dude. I lodged on Oct 1 and my profile is still stuck with Brisbane team.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Hilz said:


> I am exceedingly happy to inform you all that I received the magic visa grant email today 2:27 Ugandan time. I want to thank everyone on this forum for all the suggestions and advise to all my queries.
> 
> __________________
> _____________________________________________
> Occupation-ANZSCO 233213
> AIQS applied - 22nd May 2016
> AIQS assessment received - 30th June 2016
> EOI submitted - 1st July 2016 (65 Points)
> Invitation received- 6th July 2016
> All Docs Uploaded- 9th August 2016
> CO Contact : 2nd September 2016 (Asking for PCC & Medicals)
> PCC and Medicals Submitted :- 9th September 2016
> Grant - 1 Feb 2017


Congratulations which team processed your case. Was there any employment verification?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

famy said:


> ethical.prodigy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> famy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> famy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All
> 
> 
> famy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> farjaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think my case is delayed ?
> 
> 
> 
> Only if it goes beyond 2nd March, then I would say yes. My best wishes for your Grant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hilz

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations which team processed your case. Was there any employment verification?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Brisbane Team. No employment verification was done


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Hilz said:


> Brisbane Team. No employment verification was done


Good to know . My application is also being processed by them 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

thepirate said:


> Guys, I have good news to share. Today morning at 9:05 AM IST, We ( Me, My wife and 1 kid) have received our grant. Can't thank this forum enough for all the support specially our bro sultan_azam.
> 
> *My Timeline*
> ANZSCO Code - 261313 - Software Engineer,
> Age: 30 Points,
> Education: 15 Points,
> Work Exp: 5 Points,
> ACS : 23/Aug/16, ACS Result (+ve) 31/Aug/2016,
> PTE - 22/Sep /2016 , EOI - 23/Sep/2016 (189, 60 Points),
> PTE 2: 20 Points (90,83,90,79), EOI Updated - 28/11/2016 ( 189 - 70 Points),
> ITA -21/12/2016,
> Visa Lodged - 21/12/2016,
> Grant - 01/02/2017
> 
> GSM team was Brisbane and CO was Kelly.
> 
> I am not sure of the employment verification, whether it was done or not. I have updated the myimmitracker as well.


Congrats.


----------



## seenA003

Hey guys, 

Here is the good news, I received grant yesterday for me and my wife after 06 months of wait. I believe it's a direct grant as CO never contacted me. 

Thanks to everyone in the forum for information and help. I wish everyone best of luck, specially who are waiting longer then 6 months.


----------



## misecmisc

Hilz said:


> I am exceedingly happy to inform you all that I received the magic visa grant email today 2:27 Ugandan time. I want to thank everyone on this forum for all the suggestions and advise to all my queries.
> 
> __________________
> _____________________________________________
> Occupation-ANZSCO 233213
> AIQS applied - 22nd May 2016
> AIQS assessment received - 30th June 2016
> EOI submitted - 1st July 2016 (65 Points)
> Invitation received- 6th July 2016
> All Docs Uploaded- 9th August 2016
> CO Contact : 2nd September 2016 (Asking for PCC & Medicals)
> PCC and Medicals Submitted :- 9th September 2016
> Grant - 1 Feb 2017


Congrats.


----------



## misecmisc

seenA003 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here is the good news, I received grant yesterday for me and my wife after 06 months of wait. I believe it's a direct grant as CO never contacted me.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for information and help. I wish everyone best of luck, specially who are waiting longer then 6 months.


Congrats.


----------



## feeroz

Congrats to all those who got grants !!!!


????????????????


----------



## sultan_azam

Hilz said:


> I am exceedingly happy to inform you all that I received the magic visa grant email today 2:27 Ugandan time. I want to thank everyone on this forum for all the suggestions and advise to all my queries.
> 
> __________________
> _____________________________________________
> Occupation-ANZSCO 233213
> AIQS applied - 22nd May 2016
> AIQS assessment received - 30th June 2016
> EOI submitted - 1st July 2016 (65 Points)
> Invitation received- 6th July 2016
> All Docs Uploaded- 9th August 2016
> CO Contact : 2nd September 2016 (Asking for PCC & Medicals)
> PCC and Medicals Submitted :- 9th September 2016
> Grant - 1 Feb 2017


congratulations for the visa grant


----------



## sultan_azam

seenA003 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here is the good news, I received grant yesterday for me and my wife after 06 months of wait. I believe it's a direct grant as CO never contacted me.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for information and help. I wish everyone best of luck, specially who are waiting longer then 6 months.


congrats and all the best for future


----------



## sultan_azam

thepirate said:


> Guys, I have good news to share. Today morning at 9:05 AM IST, We ( Me, My wife and 1 kid) have received our grant. Can't thank this forum enough for all the support specially our bro sultan_azam.
> 
> *My Timeline*
> ANZSCO Code - 261313 - Software Engineer,
> Age: 30 Points,
> Education: 15 Points,
> Work Exp: 5 Points,
> ACS : 23/Aug/16, ACS Result (+ve) 31/Aug/2016,
> PTE - 22/Sep /2016 , EOI - 23/Sep/2016 (189, 60 Points),
> PTE 2: 20 Points (90,83,90,79), EOI Updated - 28/11/2016 ( 189 - 70 Points),
> ITA -21/12/2016,
> Visa Lodged - 21/12/2016,
> Grant - 01/02/2017
> 
> GSM team was Brisbane and CO was Kelly.
> 
> I am not sure of the employment verification, whether it was done or not. I have updated the myimmitracker as well.


marvellous..... simply marvelous... 


lots and lots of congratulations for the visa grant... enjoy the day


----------



## paramSG

Hello Friends,

I have one query about Organise Health Organisation for my Son

What should I select for "Relationship to the client" under Client Declaration?
Options are as: 
*Father (Inc. In-law)
Guardian
Mother (Inc. In-law)
Son (Inc. In-law)
Other*

I am confused between 
*Father (Inc. In-law)
Guardian
Son (Inc. In-law)*

Can you please help?


Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## sultan_azam

aryulu said:


> Guys, Happy to inform you all that, We ( Me + Spouse + 2kids ) have got the golden mail today @ 6:48 AM IST.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for their valuable suggestions and timely response of my queries. This forum had really helped me a lot.


congratulations mate... all the best


----------



## sultan_azam

kamalendra said:


> my waiting period is 313 days till today since lodgement, PCC n medical.... i am just wondering if they wants me to grant visa before 365 days completes, what wud b my IED??? i mean nw only arnd 50 days remaining for my pcc n med to get expired,, CAN THEY GIVE SUCH A LESS TIME TO MAKE FIRST ENTRY???


my pcc was about to expire in January, considering that they helped me and gave an IED in April


----------



## mianjahangir

ahmedali85 said:


> Thanks sultan azam.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


Wel you can contact me, I am here in Australia for about an year now, if you need any kind of help/advice please feel free to contact me.

cheers


----------



## ahmedali85

mianjahangir said:


> Wel you can contact me, I am here in Australia for about an year now, if you need any kind of help/advice please feel free to contact me.
> 
> cheers


Sending you a pm now. 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

seenA003 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here is the good news, I received grant yesterday for me and my wife after 06 months of wait. I believe it's a direct grant as CO never contacted me.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for information and help. I wish everyone best of luck, specially who are waiting longer then 6 months.


Congratulations which team handled your case ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bharathi.ra02

Hi All,

Lodged my application - 189 visa on July18,2016 But I did not get any notification from the department on CO allocation till Jan 9th,2017.

I got married in November 2016,updated my application with my spouse details.

Since there was no update about the CO allocation I raised a complaint in Dec 2016.I got a reply stating that "your application was allocated to a visa processing team in August and you should have received notification of this at that time which did not occur in this instance".

My application was allocated to the CO from Adelaide on Jan 9th ,2017.CO requested Form 80Form 1436,PCC and medicals for my husband.

Form 1436 was mailed which has the credit card info (Credit card numer,Expiry date) and all the requested documents for the spouse were uploaded on Feb 1,2017.

However I do not get any link to make the payment for the additional applicant (Spouse).

1.Does anyone know how can the payment be made for the additional applicant.
2.Has anyone faced the same issue were in the processing was in progress but not notified.And how long did it take to get the grant?
3.Does this mean they have to verify only the Additional Applicant documents?


----------



## paramSG

paramSG said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have one query about Organise Health Organisation for my Son
> 
> What should I select for "Relationship to the client" under Client Declaration?
> Options are as:
> *Father (Inc. In-law)
> Guardian
> Mother (Inc. In-law)
> Son (Inc. In-law)
> Other*
> 
> I am confused between
> *Father (Inc. In-law)
> Guardian
> Son (Inc. In-law)*
> 
> Can you please help?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ParamSG



Thank you so much friends.

I think Relationship to client (Son) --> means relations ship to son, so It should be "Father (Incl. in-law)

Thank you so much again.


----------



## paramSG

Thank You


----------



## MAG1234

*September Invite*

Hello All,

I recieved an invitation in september 2016, and CO contacted me on 28th Septemebr for few more documents. I have submitted the additional info and CO contacted for employment on 1st november. I have submitted the documents on 6th November. Agian the CO contacted on 9th December for Form80. I really dont understand why they are asking for the doucments one by one. They should have asked at once. Anyways i have submitted it on 12th Decemeber. After that there is no response from them. I am bit worried now whether they will look into my case or not. Kindly suggest how the CO process the applications.


----------



## aryulu

Hi Magi,

Not every time your case will be picked by the same CO. CO has to get satisfied to grant you Visa. Now you have submitted Form 80, there can be a situation that you may be contacted for Form 1221.

Frontloading Form 80 and Form 1221 is becoming must these days, almost every CO is asking those forms these days.





MAG1234 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I recieved an invitation in september 2016, and CO contacted me on 28th Septemebr for few more documents. I have submitted the additional info and CO contacted for employment on 1st november. I have submitted the documents on 6th November. Agian the CO contacted on 9th December for Form80. I really dont understand why they are asking for the doucments one by one. They should have asked at once. Anyways i have submitted it on 12th Decemeber. After that there is no response from them. I am bit worried now whether they will look into my case or not. Kindly suggest how the CO process the applications.


----------



## MAG1234

*query*

@Sultan: SInce you recieve a grant after one year, Have you undergone Medical and PCC again?


----------



## MAG1234

aryulu said:


> Hi Magi,
> 
> Not every time your case will be picked by the same CO. CO has to get satisfied to grant you Visa. Now you have submitted Form 80, there can be a situation that you may be contacted for Form 1221.
> 
> Frontloading Form 80 and Form 1221 is becoming must these days, almost every CO is asking those forms these days.


So do I need to submit form 1221 as well?
Any idea on the timelines when my application will be reviewed. I can see those who has applied after my IP are getting responses from CO and grant as well. Any idea why my application was not reviewed though it was updated earlier.
With my knowledge, once we click on IP button, the application is again went to queue for processing. If someone who lodge a visa after me then my application should be picked firs?
Is this is the process being followed?


----------



## pspareek

Dear All,

I have been a silent observer on this group and happy to report that I finally, finally, finally received grant letters today for me and my spouse at 10:33 am IST. My timeline is in my signature. I have so many people to thank that i am losing count but my heartfelt gratitude to all forums members for addressing my queries especially vikaschandra & andrey!! you guys rock!! Its been a crazy journey of 250 days and now there are new horizons to scale. One last shout out to the immitracker guys - I kept my sanity through the pattern dates thrown by the analysis on immitracker and as it showed that the worst case scenario after CO contact was 3rd Feb (shows you how accurate the analysis was in my case), I was tracking that date and no matter how cliched it sounds, I simply did not expect the grant today!! Finally, 
@dakshch dude keep your morale high, you have been an inspiration on patience and I am sure yours is just round the corner. Cheers!!


----------



## MAG1234

Congratulations Dude


----------



## MAG1234

Did you try to contact to the CO ?


----------



## aryulu

Visa Grant Process is not transparent. have seen many people who are waiting for more than a year and people who got Visa less than a week



MAG1234 said:


> So do I need to submit form 1221 as well?
> Any idea on the timelines when my application will be reviewed. I can see those who has applied after my IP are getting responses from CO and grant as well. Any idea why my application was not reviewed though it was updated earlier.
> With my knowledge, once we click on IP button, the application is again went to queue for processing. If someone who lodge a visa after me then my application should be picked firs?
> Is this is the process being followed?


----------



## MAG1234

Does anyone throw some light as why the application are pending for so long? There must be some protocol the CO are following. Any guuesses?


----------



## Saraaa

Wow! Today has been a through and through GRANTS DAY! SO many happy posts  esp BRISBANE team seems to be on a roll today! !

Congratulations everyone!! All the best for the future!


----------



## Hi_Venkat

*Venkat*

Hi,

I am from India currently residing in UK on a temporary one year visa, still three more months to go. I have just got the 189 invitation today. Please help me to clarify my below doubts.

1. As I am currently in UK for the past 7 months, Do I need to get PCC in UK? If yes, Do I need to get PCC from India as well?

2. Whom should I approach for Medical certificate in UK?

3. What is the time period (deadline) to submit Medical and PCC once CO assigned?



Thanks,
Venkat


----------



## Saraaa

seenA003 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here is the good news, I received grant yesterday for me and my wife after 06 months of wait. I believe it's a direct grant as CO never contacted me.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for information and help. I wish everyone best of luck, specially who are waiting longer then 6 months.


That's such a heartening news! Congratulations. It brings hope whenever a fellow-countryman gets Grant. All the best.


----------



## MAG1234

Hi_Venkat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from India currently residing in UK on a temporary one year visa, still three more months to go. I have just got the 189 invitation today. Please help me to clarify my below doubts.
> 
> 1. As I am currently in UK for the past 7 months, Do I need to get PCC in UK? If yes, Do I need to get PCC from India as well?
> 
> 2. Whom should I approach for Medical certificate in UK?
> 
> 3. What is the time period (deadline) to submit Medical and PCC once CO assigned?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Venkat


Hello ,

For the list of hospitals you can check on DIBP sites, There you can find the hospitals where you can go for Medicals.

Once you get the invite, you have to lodge a visa application within 8 weeks of time. During this time you need to upload all your documents. To process faster you can complete your medicals and PCC asap and attach to your application. More documents you upload quicker possibility of the Grant


----------



## Saraaa

MAG1234 said:


> Does anyone throw some light as why the application are pending for so long? There must be some protocol the CO are following. Any guuesses?


I so wish there WAS a protocol they were following or a pattern, for that matter. But there's nothing definitive with DIBP!


----------



## MAG1234

Saraaa said:


> I so wish there WAS a protocol they were following or a pattern, for that matter. But there's nothing definitive with DIBP!


Is there a way on how we can check where my application got stuck?


----------



## Saraaa

MAG1234 said:


> Is there a way on how we can check where my application got stuck?


Sadly, NO. u can call them or email them if you want, but as far as I ve seen here on the forum- nothing helps much. You ll get a standard, non confirmative reply! 
How long ve u been waiting for, btw?


----------



## MAG1234

Saraaa said:


> Sadly, NO. u can call them or email them if you want, but as far as I ve seen here on the forum- nothing helps much. You ll get a standard, non confirmative reply!
> How long ve u been waiting for, btw?


I recieved an invitation in september 2016 and last IP was clicked in December'16


----------



## pspareek

MAG1234 said:


> Did you try to contact to the CO ?


I did follow up with DIBP multiple times via call and email and my grant came after my 3rd call.


----------



## MAG1234

pspareek said:


> I did follow up with DIBP multiple times via call and email and my grant came after my 3rd call.


Cool, Which number you use to call them up? Which email address you use for followups?


----------



## MAG1234

pspareek said:


> I did follow up with DIBP multiple times via call and email and my grant came after my 3rd call.


Did they reply on your mails appropiately?
On call how was the response?


----------



## mint123

Hi_Venkat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from India currently residing in UK on a temporary one year visa, still three more months to go. I have just got the 189 invitation today. Please help me to clarify my below doubts.
> 
> 1. As I am currently in UK for the past 7 months, Do I need to get PCC in UK? If yes, Do I need to get PCC from India as well?
> 
> 2. Whom should I approach for Medical certificate in UK?
> 
> 3. What is the time period (deadline) to submit Medical and PCC once CO assigned?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Venkat


1) The website states that "Police certificates for each country each person has lived in for a cumulative period of 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age", so if cumulative you have stay more than 12 months in UK or India then you need to get the PCC. Since cumulatively you just stay in UK for 7 months, I don't think you will need one. As for India, even if you are from India, but if cumulatively you did not stay in India for 12 months and more, you don't need the PCC. My partner did not stay cumulative of 12 months in his home country, so he did not have to provide any PCC for that country, and there is no request for itfrom the officer.

2) https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/immigration-panel-physicians
You can refer to this website for the panel physician for UK.

3) I don't know about it. Just that it is advisable to do it as soon as possible to avoid any delays.


----------



## Hi_Venkat

Thanks Mint123!! Your informative help is really appreciated!

Thanks,
Venkat


----------



## tikki2282

pspareek said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> I have been a silent observer on this group and happy to report that I finally, finally, finally received grant letters today for me and my spouse at 10:33 am IST. My timeline is in my signature. I have so many people to thank that i am losing count but my heartfelt gratitude to all forums members for addressing my queries especially vikaschandra & andrey!! you guys rock!! Its been a crazy journey of 250 days and now there are new horizons to scale. One last shout out to the immitracker guys - I kept my sanity through the pattern dates thrown by the analysis on immitracker and as it showed that the worst case scenario after CO contact was 3rd Feb (shows you how accurate the analysis was in my case), I was tracking that date and no matter how cliched it sounds, I simply did not expect the grant today!! Finally,
> 
> @dakshch dude keep your morale high, you have been an inspiration on patience and I am sure yours is just round the corner. Cheers!!




Congratulations. Did you also received a call from AHC?


----------



## MAG1234

*Query- IP*

Hi All,

2nd CO contacted for detailed Employment proof only. Again 3rd CO contacted for Form80 only, Does it means that the employment Verification is over ?


----------



## justin787

Congratulations to everyone who received their grant today. It's really nice seeing old cases getting finalized. Hope they will keep this momentum going for a while!


----------



## pratik.itworld

MAG1234 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 2nd CO contacted for detailed Employment proof only. Again 3rd CO contacted for Form80 only, Does it means that the employment Verification is over ?


Does co calls you only for employment verification or to the company? How do u know emp verification is done ?

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAG1234

pratik.itworld said:


> Does co calls you only for employment verification or to the company? How do u know emp verification is done ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


I dont know.. I am just assuming that after asking for Employment proof, they are asking for Form80, Therefore might be employment verification is over therefore they have asked for Form 80. Experienced people on this group can answer please


----------



## baokar1

Ahc calls g for employment verification 

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk


----------



## baokar1

MAG1234 said:


> I dont know.. I am just assuming that after asking for Employment proof, they are asking for Form80, Therefore might be employment verification is over therefore they have asked for Form 80. Experienced people on this group can answer please


Ahc calls for employment verification


----------



## pushkar1985

MAG1234 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 2nd CO contacted for detailed Employment proof only. Again 3rd CO contacted for Form80 only, Does it means that the employment Verification is over ?


Hello Mate! What exactly CO requested regarding employment verification. Can you please tell us?

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## MAG1234

pushkar1985 said:


> Hello Mate! What exactly CO requested regarding employment verification. Can you please tell us?
> 
> 233512: Mechanical engineer
> 65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


First CO asked for Employment Proof, I have submitted Payslips, Joining letters and resignation letter, 
2CO contacted for detailed Employment proof as Tax slips, Bank statements, EPF statements, Payslips from commence of Employment.
I have submited those.

3rd CO contacted for Form80. Therefore my assumption is that the employment verificaition would be completed then only they asked for Form80?


----------



## pushkar1985

MAG1234 said:


> First CO asked for Employment Proof, I have submitted Payslips, Joining letters and resignation letter,
> 2CO contacted for detailed Employment proof as Tax slips, Bank statements, EPF statements, Payslips from commence of Employment.
> I have submited those.
> 
> 3rd CO contacted for Form80. Therefore my assumption is that the employment verificaition would be completed then only they asked for Form80?


Most probably yes. You have provided almost every possible document. 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## MAG1234

pushkar1985 said:


> Most probably yes. You have provided almost every possible document.
> 
> 233512: Mechanical engineer
> 65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


But still I didnt recieve a Grant. I am worried now..


----------



## vikaschandra

pspareek said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been a silent observer on this group and happy to report that I finally, finally, finally received grant letters today for me and my spouse at 10:33 am IST. My timeline is in my signature. I have so many people to thank that i am losing count but my heartfelt gratitude to all forums members for addressing my queries especially vikaschandra & andrey!! you guys rock!! Its been a crazy journey of 250 days and now there are new horizons to scale. One last shout out to the immitracker guys - I kept my sanity through the pattern dates thrown by the analysis on immitracker and as it showed that the worst case scenario after CO contact was 3rd Feb (shows you how accurate the analysis was in my case), I was tracking that date and no matter how cliched it sounds, I simply did not expect the grant today!! Finally,
> @dakshch dude keep your morale high, you have been an inspiration on patience and I am sure yours is just round the corner. Cheers!!


Congratulations mate. best wishes


----------



## vikaschandra

aryulu said:


> Guys, Happy to inform you all that, We ( Me + Spouse + 2kids ) have got the golden mail today @ 6:48 AM IST.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for their valuable suggestions and timely response of my queries. This forum had really helped me a lot.


Congratulations to you and your family


----------



## seenA003

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations which team handled your case ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Brisbane, 

I don't know the CO as I received grant from auto-letter-generator


----------



## Rajaastha

seenA003 said:


> Brisbane,
> 
> I don't know the CO as I received grant from auto-letter-generator


Congratulations .

Can you brief the details about you employment verification, whether anyone from embassy called?


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
I see few messages above regarding employment verification. What I have read from the previous pages is that most of you (who told that their case went for employment verification) seem to have the details about your manager from previous companies, as you had the contact details of your manager from previous companies so you just informed them that they might get a call from AHC for employment verification.

Now my case is I have nearly 3 previous companies and honestly speaking I do not have the contact details of my manager from previous companies. If I get a call from AHC and they ask me regarding contact details of my manager from me, I will not be able to tell them that information as I do not have it. The only thing as far as contact details are concerned which I can give to them would be the contact details mentioned in the r&r letter of previous companies' letter heads. But all my previous companies are MNCs and usually it happens that the r&r letter gets generated from hr from headquater locations, which would not be my office base location - in fact in none of the 3 previous companies, the address in r&r letter would be having my office base address, rather all would have the headquarter office address of those previous companies, where the chief hr officer would be working. Now since my office base location is not in the city of the headquarter office, rather in a different city and those companies being MNCs having thousands of people working all over India - do you think my case would be totally lost somewhere if employment verification happens - as I will not know with whom AHC talked with and may be that person would not know me personally, so don't know what that person would reply to AHC and what AHC will make out of that call.

So long story short, if employment verification stage occurs in my case, do you all think that my case will just go in a deadlock condition with no update and nothing would happen for my case and my visa application processing may go in circles for years to come? Any thoughts over the above dilemma, please? Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

pspareek said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been a silent observer on this group and happy to report that I finally, finally, finally received grant letters today for me and my spouse at 10:33 am IST. My timeline is in my signature. I have so many people to thank that i am losing count but my heartfelt gratitude to all forums members for addressing my queries especially vikaschandra & andrey!! you guys rock!! Its been a crazy journey of 250 days and now there are new horizons to scale. One last shout out to the immitracker guys - I kept my sanity through the pattern dates thrown by the analysis on immitracker and as it showed that the worst case scenario after CO contact was 3rd Feb (shows you how accurate the analysis was in my case), I was tracking that date and no matter how cliched it sounds, I simply did not expect the grant today!! Finally,
> @dakshch dude keep your morale high, you have been an inspiration on patience and I am sure yours is just round the corner. Cheers!!


Congrats.


----------



## pspareek

MAG1234 said:


> Did they reply on your mails appropiately?
> On call how was the response?


I never received any response on any of my mails. I just got the decision directly.


----------



## pspareek

misecmisc said:


> Congrats.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## pspareek

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations mate. best wishes


Thanks so much for your wishes!


----------



## pspareek

tikki2282 said:


> Congratulations. Did you also received a call from AHC?


Thanks a lot! My present employer received a call however i did not receive any call.


----------



## sultan_azam

MAG1234 said:


> @Sultan: SInce you recieve a grant after one year, Have you undergone Medical and PCC again?


no i didnt, 

i did pcc in Jan 16, medicals in oct 16

i got the grant in Jan 17 with IED in April 17, DIBP helped me by giving 3 month IED after expiry of PCC


----------



## sultan_azam

MAG1234 said:


> So do I need to submit form 1221 as well?
> Any idea on the timelines when my application will be reviewed. I can see those who has applied after my IP are getting responses from CO and grant as well. Any idea why my application was not reviewed though it was updated earlier.
> With my knowledge, once we click on IP button, the application is again went to queue for processing. If someone who lodge a visa after me then my application should be picked firs?
> Is this is the process being followed?


pressing IP means your file is ready for further processing the documents submitted by you will be scrutinized now, it may take some time if it involves emp verification etc


----------



## sultan_azam

pspareek said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been a silent observer on this group and happy to report that I finally, finally, finally received grant letters today for me and my spouse at 10:33 am IST. My timeline is in my signature. I have so many people to thank that i am losing count but my heartfelt gratitude to all forums members for addressing my queries especially vikaschandra & andrey!! you guys rock!! Its been a crazy journey of 250 days and now there are new horizons to scale. One last shout out to the immitracker guys - I kept my sanity through the pattern dates thrown by the analysis on immitracker and as it showed that the worst case scenario after CO contact was 3rd Feb (shows you how accurate the analysis was in my case), I was tracking that date and no matter how cliched it sounds, I simply did not expect the grant today!! Finally,
> @dakshch dude keep your morale high, you have been an inspiration on patience and I am sure yours is just round the corner. Cheers!!


Hey mate congratulations... 250 days is long.... 

all the best for journey ahead


----------



## misecmisc

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> I see few messages above regarding employment verification. What I have read from the previous pages is that most of you (who told that their case went for employment verification) seem to have the details about your manager from previous companies, as you had the contact details of your manager from previous companies so you just informed them that they might get a call from AHC for employment verification.
> 
> Now my case is I have nearly 3 previous companies and honestly speaking I do not have the contact details of my manager from previous companies. If I get a call from AHC and they ask me regarding contact details of my manager from me, I will not be able to tell them that information as I do not have it. The only thing as far as contact details are concerned which I can give to them would be the contact details mentioned in the r&r letter of previous companies' letter heads. But all my previous companies are MNCs and usually it happens that the r&r letter gets generated from hr from headquater locations, which would not be my office base location - in fact in none of the 3 previous companies, the address in r&r letter would be having my office base address, rather all would have the headquarter office address of those previous companies, where the chief hr officer would be working. Now since my office base location is not in the city of the headquarter office, rather in a different city and those companies being MNCs having thousands of people working all over India - do you think my case would be totally lost somewhere if employment verification happens - as I will not know with whom AHC talked with and may be that person would not know me personally, so don't know what that person would reply to AHC and what AHC will make out of that call.
> 
> So long story short, if employment verification stage occurs in my case, do you all think that my case will just go in a deadlock condition with no update and nothing would happen for my case and my visa application processing may go in circles for years to come? Any thoughts over the above dilemma, please? Thanks.


@sultan_azam: Hi friend, any thoughts over my above post regarding employment verification stage, please? Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

Hi_Venkat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from India currently residing in UK on a temporary one year visa, still three more months to go. I have just got the 189 invitation today. Please help me to clarify my below doubts.
> 
> 1. As I am currently in UK for the past 7 months, Do I need to get PCC in UK? If yes, Do I need to get PCC from India as well?
> 
> 2. Whom should I approach for Medical certificate in UK?
> 
> 3. What is the time period (deadline) to submit Medical and PCC once CO assigned?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Venkat


hey Venkat, congrats for the ITA, you get 60 days to apply visa against this ITA

first of all you need to lodge visa application by clicking on apply visa inside skillselect, filling the 17 page application on immiaccount website and paying the visa fees,

after that you need to provide all relevant documents for the claim made by you in eoi

pcc - you need from all countries where you have stayed for more than 12 months in past 10 years

medical - you can do it in UK also, search the link for panel physician at your location
https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/immigration-panel-physicians

you should do pcc and medicals after visa lodge, once case officer is allocated he will give 28 days time frame to submit any document if missing and required for processing your application

hope this helps


----------



## famy

Hi Guys plz anybody comment, I received an e-mail today from *Skilled Support* regarding some information on my spouse's unemployment gaps and how you financially supported yourself. These gaps are just 2-3 month like when he was awaiting for next admission or waiting for new job.

It is also mentioned that you should contact directly with case officer if you have been allocated a case officer. 
I don't know either I should respond to case officer or skilled support e-mail. 
Please guide me how should i write reply, should i attached a separate file or reply to the email straight away ?
Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

pratik.itworld said:


> Does co calls you only for employment verification or to the company? How do u know emp verification is done ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


sharing a post on employment verification, this may give some insight how it is done

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1056546-my-employment-interview-ahc.html



This is about verification(s) which I am aware of, which came to my knowledge through friends and colleagues in previous organization.
*
Verification 1:*

An email was sent to HR of company 1, roughly 68 days after visa lodge, the email was generic and requested sanctity of the two letters submitted by self as evidence of employment. HR had called the person who issued me rnr letter asking whether the letter is issued by him or someone else, HR asked him about his signature. I am not sure what HR has replied to DIBP/Aus High Commission, but I think there was something which lured them to go for verification 2.
*
Verification 2:
*
Today I had an intuition that I should read the R&R letter submitted by me, but due to some business I was not able to do check that out, however in my mind I went through the images of rnr letter, just mummed the salient points and off to usual business. 

I never thought the intuition will become reality.

At around 4.30pm, my phone rang and it was from Australian High Commission, Delhi ( I have the number saved in my phonebook). For a moment I was lost, who is this “Aus High Commission”, what they want from me, then it came to me that I have filed visa and people receive call from Aus High Commission regarding employment interview or verifications. So all my senses came back and started supporting me. 
*
Introduction *
It was XXXXXXX on the other side of phone, she enquired whom she is speaking to, then asked whether I have filed a visa application for Australia, I confirmed the same by answering visa subclass I have applied, then she said this is a generic call they conduct for all the applicants to gather basic information regarding employment and education wrt the visa. Furthermore she said she is going to ask some questions for which I am not supposed to refer any documents or any other thing, I replied that I am at workplace/site and it is not possible to refer anything.

*Education*
First question was regarding date of birth, then it moved on to educational background, I started with schooling and all but she asked me to tell about bachelors, I told about the college from where I did graduation, she asked whether it was a regular course or distant learning. I assured her that I was on campus for four years and course completed on MM/YYYY. 
*
Company 1*
She then asked where I went after bachelors; I told about my first job, she asked about joining location, designation at time of joining. I told about the places I have been posted at. She asked whether it was a full time or part time job, then it went on to the RnR letter, she asked me to tell what I did in 1st company, what roles I delivered, I remembered whatever I have written in the letter, I told mostly all the roles/responsibilities I have taken care of during my tenure at 1st company, she then asked me who I was reporting to, at what designation I left that company. One thing was discussed for long – why the reporting manager has not issued me the rnr letter, I gave my reasons, then told about the person who has issued my rnr letter in company 1. He asked name of person I was working under when I left company 1. After a pause she said that I have told very much same as to what is written in the rnr letter, I told that I remember the letter very well because I had a hard time to obtain this letter, to this day I am struggling with HR of company 1 to issue me a detailed experience certificate instead of service certificate. I told other things also wrt my struggle and ways to obtain rnr letter from HR, which better be confidential. She also asked about the last payment I drew there, I frankly said that I couldn’t remember the exact figure but my basic salary was Rs xxxxx, she then asked to tell gross, I gave a figure and told this doesn’t include variable pay. Variable pay – performance bonus and house rent etc. she asked me about the exact thing I had done and what was my role in that. I explained about building construction and stages involved plus my role in work certification and monitoring wrt quality aspects. 

It was raining heavily and voice was disturbed, call disconnected in between, but she called back again and it continued, before call was cut I was explaining about the instruments I used in company 1 and company 2 and what is the technological difference between the two, advantages of one over other. Item in discussion was total station, theodolite and dumpy level. 


*Company 2*
She asked where did I go to after company 1, I replied by telling date of leaving company 1, date of joining company 2 along with name of the company 2. She asked whether I know person Mr Y who has issued me rnr letter for company 2, and how I know this person, I told that I was working under this person and now Mr Y has been promoted and looking after other area, she asked to whom I report currently and what is the name and designation of my new manager. She then asked me to tell about the current roles and responsibilities. I dictated them all. She then asked whether this is a full time job or part time. She asked me about the salary I am getting for past three months. I told her net and gross figures, not exact but correct to thousandth place. She then asked to explain what I do, and once again reminded not to refer any document. This time I assured her that I am not referring to any document. I told my current roles how I do, what is the need of my role. She asked whether I am doing the same thing or something else, I told that one activity is over and I am controlling next activity. 

Call ended with the word that this is all the information we needed, department shall contact you again if any further information is required.

Once again I have an intuition that there will be more verification wrt my visa application. 

*One significant thing *– during the conversation, she was carefully noting each and every word I said, she even interrupted me more than twice and asked to say slowly as she is noting down the things.

Total duration of conversation was around 20-25 mins *but when i look back it seems like 40-45 mins call. *


----------



## sultan_azam

famy said:


> Hi Guys plz anybody comment, I received an e-mail today from *Skilled Support* regarding some information on my spouse's unemployment gaps and how you financially supported yourself. These gaps are just 2-3 month like when he was awaiting for next admission or waiting for new job.
> 
> It is also mentioned that you should contact directly with case officer if you have been allocated a case officer.
> I don't know either I should respond to case officer or skilled support e-mail.
> Please guide me how should i write reply, should i attached a separate file or reply to the email straight away ?
> Thanks


mention "financially supported by parents" or "financially supported by savings from previous earnings" 

has the case officer asked for a form 80 ?? you can mention it inside that


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> I see few messages above regarding employment verification. What I have read from the previous pages is that most of you (who told that their case went for employment verification) seem to have the details about your manager from previous companies, as you had the contact details of your manager from previous companies so you just informed them that they might get a call from AHC for employment verification.
> 
> Now my case is I have nearly 3 previous companies and honestly speaking I do not have the contact details of my manager from previous companies. If I get a call from AHC and they ask me regarding contact details of my manager from me, I will not be able to tell them that information as I do not have it. The only thing as far as contact details are concerned which I can give to them would be the contact details mentioned in the r&r letter of previous companies' letter heads. But all my previous companies are MNCs and usually it happens that the r&r letter gets generated from hr from headquater locations, which would not be my office base location - in fact in none of the 3 previous companies, the address in r&r letter would be having my office base address, rather all would have the headquarter office address of those previous companies, where the chief hr officer would be working. Now since my office base location is not in the city of the headquarter office, rather in a different city and those companies being MNCs having thousands of people working all over India - do you think my case would be totally lost somewhere if employment verification happens - as I will not know with whom AHC talked with and may be that person would not know me personally, so don't know what that person would reply to AHC and what AHC will make out of that call.
> 
> So long story short, if employment verification stage occurs in my case, do you all think that my case will just go in a deadlock condition with no update and nothing would happen for my case and my visa application processing may go in circles for years to come? Any thoughts over the above dilemma, please? Thanks.



my current company has registered office in Bombay, HR hub at Jharkhand and I am actually posted in odisha...

i had similar queries in my mind but i brushed it off, if I take all tension then what will AHC/DIBP do ?? if they wanna verify they will get to the correct person 

your dilemma is genuine but dont worry, if AHC/DIBP are not able to do it then they themselves will call you and ask whom to contact, if HR is not responding then they will call you and ask to pursue HR to reply them... (the 2nd one has happened to an acquaintance)

so relax...


----------



## pspareek

sultan_azam said:


> Hey mate congratulations... 250 days is long....
> 
> all the best for journey ahead


Thanks so much mate.


----------



## famy

sultan_azam said:


> famy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys plz anybody comment, I received an e-mail today from *Skilled Support* regarding some information on my spouse's unemployment gaps and how you financially supported yourself. These gaps are just 2-3 month like when he was awaiting for next admission or waiting for new job.
> 
> It is also mentioned that you should contact directly with case officer if you have been allocated a case officer.
> I don't know either I should respond to case officer or skilled support e-mail.
> Please guide me how should i write reply, should i attached a separate file or reply to the email straight away ?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> mention "financially supported by parents" or "financially supported by savings from previous earnings"
> 
> has the case officer asked for a form 80 ?? you can mention it inside that
Click to expand...

No case officer has just asked for the specific information. I'm wondering whether I should resubmit form 80 or just send the required information on blank pdf file


----------



## sultan_azam

bharathi.ra02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lodged my application - 189 visa on July18,2016 But I did not get any notification from the department on CO allocation till Jan 9th,2017.
> 
> I got married in November 2016,updated my application with my spouse details.
> 
> Since there was no update about the CO allocation I raised a complaint in Dec 2016.I got a reply stating that "your application was allocated to a visa processing team in August and you should have received notification of this at that time which did not occur in this instance".
> 
> My application was allocated to the CO from Adelaide on Jan 9th ,2017.CO requested Form 80Form 1436,PCC and medicals for my husband.
> 
> Form 1436 was mailed which has the credit card info (Credit card numer,Expiry date) and all the requested documents for the spouse were uploaded on Feb 1,2017.
> 
> However I do not get any link to make the payment for the additional applicant (Spouse).
> 
> 1.Does anyone know how can the payment be made for the additional applicant.
> 2.Has anyone faced the same issue were in the processing was in progress but not notified.And how long did it take to get the grant?
> 3.Does this mean they have to verify only the Additional Applicant documents?


1. havent they charged your credit card till date ??

2. chances are high that they will verify the relation


----------



## sultan_azam

famy said:


> No case officer has just asked for the specific information. I'm wondering whether I should resubmit form 80 or just send the required information on blank pdf file


draft in word file

Reference - letter number dated

information requested -- xxxxxxx

information - provide the requested information here

save as pdf

email and upload inside immiaccount under your spouse name, "others"


----------



## gonnabeexpat

sultan_azam said:


> sharing a post on employment verification, this may give some insight how it is done
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1056546-my-employment-interview-ahc.html
> 
> 
> 
> This is about verification(s) which I am aware of, which came to my knowledge through friends and colleagues in previous organization.
> *
> Verification 1:*
> 
> An email was sent to HR of company 1, roughly 68 days after visa lodge, the email was generic and requested sanctity of the two letters submitted by self as evidence of employment. HR had called the person who issued me rnr letter asking whether the letter is issued by him or someone else, HR asked him about his signature. I am not sure what HR has replied to DIBP/Aus High Commission, but I think there was something which lured them to go for verification 2.
> *
> Verification 2:
> *
> Today I had an intuition that I should read the R&R letter submitted by me, but due to some business I was not able to do check that out, however in my mind I went through the images of rnr letter, just mummed the salient points and off to usual business.
> 
> I never thought the intuition will become reality.
> 
> At around 4.30pm, my phone rang and it was from Australian High Commission, Delhi ( I have the number saved in my phonebook). For a moment I was lost, who is this “Aus High Commission”, what they want from me, then it came to me that I have filed visa and people receive call from Aus High Commission regarding employment interview or verifications. So all my senses came back and started supporting me.
> *
> Introduction *
> It was XXXXXXX on the other side of phone, she enquired whom she is speaking to, then asked whether I have filed a visa application for Australia, I confirmed the same by answering visa subclass I have applied, then she said this is a generic call they conduct for all the applicants to gather basic information regarding employment and education wrt the visa. Furthermore she said she is going to ask some questions for which I am not supposed to refer any documents or any other thing, I replied that I am at workplace/site and it is not possible to refer anything.
> 
> *Education*
> First question was regarding date of birth, then it moved on to educational background, I started with schooling and all but she asked me to tell about bachelors, I told about the college from where I did graduation, she asked whether it was a regular course or distant learning. I assured her that I was on campus for four years and course completed on MM/YYYY.
> *
> Company 1*
> She then asked where I went after bachelors; I told about my first job, she asked about joining location, designation at time of joining. I told about the places I have been posted at. She asked whether it was a full time or part time job, then it went on to the RnR letter, she asked me to tell what I did in 1st company, what roles I delivered, I remembered whatever I have written in the letter, I told mostly all the roles/responsibilities I have taken care of during my tenure at 1st company, she then asked me who I was reporting to, at what designation I left that company. One thing was discussed for long – why the reporting manager has not issued me the rnr letter, I gave my reasons, then told about the person who has issued my rnr letter in company 1. He asked name of person I was working under when I left company 1. After a pause she said that I have told very much same as to what is written in the rnr letter, I told that I remember the letter very well because I had a hard time to obtain this letter, to this day I am struggling with HR of company 1 to issue me a detailed experience certificate instead of service certificate. I told other things also wrt my struggle and ways to obtain rnr letter from HR, which better be confidential. She also asked about the last payment I drew there, I frankly said that I couldn’t remember the exact figure but my basic salary was Rs xxxxx, she then asked to tell gross, I gave a figure and told this doesn’t include variable pay. Variable pay – performance bonus and house rent etc. she asked me about the exact thing I had done and what was my role in that. I explained about building construction and stages involved plus my role in work certification and monitoring wrt quality aspects.
> 
> It was raining heavily and voice was disturbed, call disconnected in between, but she called back again and it continued, before call was cut I was explaining about the instruments I used in company 1 and company 2 and what is the technological difference between the two, advantages of one over other. Item in discussion was total station, theodolite and dumpy level.
> 
> 
> *Company 2*
> She asked where did I go to after company 1, I replied by telling date of leaving company 1, date of joining company 2 along with name of the company 2. She asked whether I know person Mr Y who has issued me rnr letter for company 2, and how I know this person, I told that I was working under this person and now Mr Y has been promoted and looking after other area, she asked to whom I report currently and what is the name and designation of my new manager. She then asked me to tell about the current roles and responsibilities. I dictated them all. She then asked whether this is a full time job or part time. She asked me about the salary I am getting for past three months. I told her net and gross figures, not exact but correct to thousandth place. She then asked to explain what I do, and once again reminded not to refer any document. This time I assured her that I am not referring to any document. I told my current roles how I do, what is the need of my role. She asked whether I am doing the same thing or something else, I told that one activity is over and I am controlling next activity.
> 
> Call ended with the word that this is all the information we needed, department shall contact you again if any further information is required.
> 
> Once again I have an intuition that there will be more verification wrt my visa application.
> 
> *One significant thing *– during the conversation, she was carefully noting each and every word I said, she even interrupted me more than twice and asked to say slowly as she is noting down the things.
> 
> Total duration of conversation was around 20-25 mins *but when i look back it seems like 40-45 mins call. *


This is invaluable sultan. Thanks for sharing .

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## baokar1

bharathi.ra02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lodged my application - 189 visa on July18,2016 But I did not get any notification from the department on CO allocation till Jan 9th,2017.
> 
> I got married in November 2016,updated my application with my spouse details.
> 
> Since there was no update about the CO allocation I raised a complaint in Dec 2016.I got a reply stating that "your application was allocated to a visa processing team in August and you should have received notification of this at that time which did not occur in this instance".
> 
> My application was allocated to the CO from Adelaide on Jan 9th ,2017.CO requested Form 80Form 1436,PCC and medicals for my husband.
> 
> Form 1436 was mailed which has the credit card info (Credit card numer,Expiry date) and all the requested documents for the spouse were uploaded on Feb 1,2017.
> 
> However I do not get any link to make the payment for the additional applicant (Spouse).
> 
> 1.Does anyone know how can the payment be made for the additional applicant.
> 2.Has anyone faced the same issue were in the processing was in progress but not notified.And how long did it take to get the grant?
> 3.Does this mean they have to verify only the Additional Applicant documents?


I had done the same the money gets debited from card details given by you in form 1436, for me it took 40 days to add wife after sending form 1436

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream123

Hi,

Do the visa 189 have a priority over the visa 190?


----------



## tgurmani

aryulu said:


> It was adelaide team.




CO name? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgurmani

seenA003 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here is the good news, I received grant yesterday for me and my wife after 06 months of wait. I believe it's a direct grant as CO never contacted me.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum for information and help. I wish everyone best of luck, specially who are waiting longer then 6 months.




Congrats!! Best of luck. Which team was handling your case. I mean CO name? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baokar1

bharathi.ra02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lodged my application - 189 visa on July18,2016 But I did not get any notification from the department on CO allocation till Jan 9th,2017.
> 
> I got married in November 2016,updated my application with my spouse details.
> 
> Since there was no update about the CO allocation I raised a complaint in Dec 2016.I got a reply stating that "your application was allocated to a visa processing team in August and you should have received notification of this at that time which did not occur in this instance".
> 
> My application was allocated to the CO from Adelaide on Jan 9th ,2017.CO requested Form 80Form 1436,PCC and medicals for my husband.
> 
> Form 1436 was mailed which has the credit card info (Credit card numer,Expiry date) and all the requested documents for the spouse were uploaded on Feb 1,2017.
> 
> However I do not get any link to make the payment for the additional applicant (Spouse).
> 
> 1.Does anyone know how can the payment be made for the additional applicant.
> 2.Has anyone faced the same issue were in the processing was in progress but not notified.And how long did it take to get the grant?
> 3.Does this mean they have to verify only the Additional Applicant documents?


Payment is done thru the credit card details given in the form 1436, I got my wife added after 40 days of submitting form 1436, pm me if you need any help 

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

aussiedream123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do the visa 189 have a priority over the visa 190?


processing priority 190 is more than 189


----------



## oLivia0302

Can i still upload additional documents even if my app status is assessment in progress? The links are still enabled but im not sure how that will affect my timeline


----------



## andreyx108b

Rajaastha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> Today I got a call from AHC.
> 
> 
> 
> Asked about DOB,depend details.
> 
> 
> 
> Then he start asking about jobs and responsibility and answerd and the call lasts for 15 minutes, then he asked to whom I'm directly reporting and senior manager name ,I told there names.
> 
> 
> 
> Immediately after half an hour he call my senior manager and asked the same things about jobs and responsibility ,he answerd 50% and after that he asked why you are asking this (what type of visa I applied etc).but the AHC representative didn't mention any thing about the visa details after that my manager also stop answering.
> 
> 
> 
> You views experts.....keeda pls help..




Not good. Talk to manager and explain as they might call back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lesalesa

Hi All,

How is the current trend now? 

189 - Engineering Technologist 233914
EOI - 6th July 2016
Invitation - 6th Aug 2016
Visa lodged - 12th Aug 2016 (upfront with all docs incl 4 country PCC (excluding Saudi Arabia) & incl medicals)
1st CO Contact - 10th Sep 2016 for kids stat declaration
Responded - 15th Sep 2016
2nd CO Contact - 22nd Oct 2016 for spouse exp certificate
Responded - 25th Oct 2016
3rd CO Contact - 25th Nov 2016 for Saudi PCC, self stat declaration
Responded - 6th Dec 2016 with non availability of Saudi PCC but with other supporting docs
Awaiting further feedback ------


----------



## dakshch

pspareek said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> I have been a silent observer on this group and happy to report that I finally, finally, finally received grant letters today for me and my spouse at 10:33 am IST. My timeline is in my signature. I have so many people to thank that i am losing count but my heartfelt gratitude to all forums members for addressing my queries especially vikaschandra & andrey!! you guys rock!! Its been a crazy journey of 250 days and now there are new horizons to scale. One last shout out to the immitracker guys - I kept my sanity through the pattern dates thrown by the analysis on immitracker and as it showed that the worst case scenario after CO contact was 3rd Feb (shows you how accurate the analysis was in my case), I was tracking that date and no matter how cliched it sounds, I simply did not expect the grant today!! Finally,
> 
> @dakshch dude keep your morale high, you have been an inspiration on patience and I am sure yours is just round the corner. Cheers!!




I am glad the wait ended for you l... heartiest congratulations 

Day 423 for me... sigh


----------



## lakhvinder1

This week i made a brief trip to Melbourne Australia after my visa grant. It was a great experience.

1. I opened the bank account.
2. I registered for TFN
3. I registered for Medicare and got the temporary copy.

For Licence they have asked me for the authorized copy from India and the I can get the driving license in Oz without going through the cumbersome process.

All the best guys.. If anybody planning to go to Melbourne, keep in touch.


----------



## ashishkumar167

I have got a reply form ACS stating to change ANZSCO code from 261313(Software Engineer) to 263212(ICT Support Engineer). Here is the email:-

" Your skills assessment has been assessed as NOT closely related to the nominated ANZSCO code.

The assessor has made a recommendation that your application is suitable for ANZSCO code 263212.

Please note: If you wish to nominate an alternate ANZSCO code other than this recommendation, you will be required to submit a Review Application after your current skills assessment has been finalised. "

I feel it is due to my experience letter of second company, where I was involved in support project. 

I don't feel there will be any output if I go with 263212, as they are already waiting in queue.

Can somebody suggest something on this??
Also, will it be okay if I change the role and responsibilities in my second company letter, as per the development project?


----------



## Saraaa

*Alhamdolillah!*

With the help of Allah & prayers of the family, we have received our GRANT today! Can't thank Almighty enough& still can't believe!   

This forum has been my solace, every SINGLE day. Thank you EVERY ONE OF U. 

n lots of prayers for dskch, gonnabeexpat, cajn , Justin, & everyone else in our sept/Oct gang. One by one the gang's getting smaller , so u all ll be sharing this news sooooner.




ANZSCO Code: 261313
Points: 65
Invite: 1st Sep 2016
Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016*
CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.*
*Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant (AGAIN)
Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
GRANT : 2 FEB 2017
IED : 6 SEP 2017


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Saraaa said:


> With the help of Allah & prayers of the family, we have received our GRANT today! Can't thank Almighty enough& still can't believe!
> 
> This forum has been my solace, every SINGLE day. Thank you EVERY ONE OF U.
> 
> n lots of prayers for dskch, gonnabeexpat, cajn , Justin, & everyone else in our sept/Oct gang. One by one the gang's getting smaller , so u all ll be sharing this news sooooner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Points: 65
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016*
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.*
> *Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
> 2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant (AGAIN)
> Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
> GRANT : 2 FEB 2017
> IED : 6 SEP 2017


Dude feeling very happy for you. Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaancm

Saraaa said:


> With the help of Allah & prayers of the family, we have received our GRANT today! Can't thank Almighty enough& still can't believe!
> 
> This forum has been my solace, every SINGLE day. Thank you EVERY ONE OF U.
> 
> n lots of prayers for dskch, gonnabeexpat, cajn , Justin, & everyone else in our sept/Oct gang. One by one the gang's getting smaller , so u all ll be sharing this news sooooner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Points: 65
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016*
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.*
> *Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
> 2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant (AGAIN)
> Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
> GRANT : 2 FEB 2017
> IED : 6 SEP 2017


Congrats...


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Saraaa said:


> With the help of Allah & prayers of the family, we have received our GRANT today! Can't thank Almighty enough& still can't believe!
> 
> This forum has been my solace, every SINGLE day. Thank you EVERY ONE OF U.
> 
> n lots of prayers for dskch, gonnabeexpat, cajn , Justin, & everyone else in our sept/Oct gang. One by one the gang's getting smaller , so u all ll be sharing this news sooooner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Points: 65
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016*
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.*
> *Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
> 2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant (AGAIN)
> Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
> GRANT : 2 FEB 2017
> IED : 6 SEP 2017


Which team processed your application?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

Saraaa said:


> With the help of Allah & prayers of the family, we have received our GRANT today!
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Points: 65
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016*
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.*
> *Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
> 2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant (AGAIN)
> Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
> GRANT : 2 FEB 2017
> IED : 6 SEP 2017


WOW! Congrats, very very happy for you!
All the best :thumb:



gonnabeexpat said:


> Which team processed your application?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I remember it to be Adelaide


----------



## misecmisc

Saraaa said:


> With the help of Allah & prayers of the family, we have received our GRANT today! Can't thank Almighty enough& still can't believe!
> 
> This forum has been my solace, every SINGLE day. Thank you EVERY ONE OF U.
> 
> n lots of prayers for dskch, gonnabeexpat, cajn , Justin, & everyone else in our sept/Oct gang. One by one the gang's getting smaller , so u all ll be sharing this news sooooner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Points: 65
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016*
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.*
> *Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
> 2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant (AGAIN)
> Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
> GRANT : 2 FEB 2017
> IED : 6 SEP 2017


Congrats.


----------



## gsingh006

*Got my grant today*

Hi All,

We received the grant mail today for our family.
IED is 23rd June.

Thank you everyone for answering all queries and patiently listening to my story.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

gsingh006 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We received the grant mail today for our family.
> IED is 23rd June.
> 
> Thank you everyone for answering all queries and patiently listening to my story.


Congratulations please share your timeline and job code 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## roshand79

Saraaa said:


> With the help of Allah & prayers of the family, we have received our GRANT today! Can't thank Almighty enough& still can't believe!
> 
> 
> 
> This forum has been my solace, every SINGLE day. Thank you EVERY ONE OF U.
> 
> 
> 
> n lots of prayers for dskch, gonnabeexpat, cajn , Justin, & everyone else in our sept/Oct gang. One by one the gang's getting smaller , so u all ll be sharing this news sooooner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> 
> Points: 65
> 
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> 
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016*
> 
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.*
> 
> *Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
> 
> 2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant (AGAIN)
> 
> Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
> 
> GRANT : 2 FEB 2017
> 
> IED : 6 SEP 2017




Congrats and all the best for the road ahead


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mastkhare

oLivia0302 said:


> Can i still upload additional documents even if my app status is assessment in progress? The links are still enabled but im not sure how that will affect my timeline


Yes you can and should upload any additional documents which might help in strengthening your application. Not sure how it will effect your processing times.


----------



## chumashankar

Saraaa said:


> With the help of Allah & prayers of the family, we have received our GRANT today! Can't thank Almighty enough& still can't believe!
> 
> This forum has been my solace, every SINGLE day. Thank you EVERY ONE OF U.
> 
> n lots of prayers for dskch, gonnabeexpat, cajn , Justin, & everyone else in our sept/Oct gang. One by one the gang's getting smaller , so u all ll be sharing this news sooooner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Points: 65
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016*
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.*
> *Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
> 2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant (AGAIN)
> Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
> GRANT : 2 FEB 2017
> IED : 6 SEP 2017


Congrats !!
I have similar time line as yours , hope one fine day i will also get


----------



## suppala.sudhir

Hello friends,
Today CO (adelaide)allocated to my file and I received email requesting more information.
Visa lodge date:05/jan/2017
1)Form80 for self and spouse
2)Competent english for self and functional english for spouse
3)pte score submit to dibp through pearson.
4)spouse pcc before marraige.
My questions :
1)In form 80 what should I write for intended arrival date and address in australia?
2) I have already uploaded pte and ielts score of both self and spouse. Why he is asking again?
3)I have already submitted pcc of spouse. He is asking pcc in both maiden and married names. My wife name did not changed after marraige..only surname changed. How to get this pcc?

Experts Please advice on above queries.
Thanks in advance

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saraaa

.Thank you, everyone. You guys are superb! And the wishes mean a lot. And I am positive u all will be sharing this news in Feb!! 

Our Gsm was ADELAIDE & CO for Grant was Karen. & as far as we know, NO employment verification was done. 
P.s. we are a family of 4.


----------



## CaJn

chumashankar said:


> Congrats !!
> I have similar time line as yours , hope one fine day i will also get
> 
> VISA lodge: 16/09/2016
> Medicals: 17/09/2016
> CO contact: 27/09/2016 - ( GSM Adelaide Form 80, 1221, PCC)
> PCC Form 80 Form 1221 Uploaded: 14/10/2016


Our timelines can't be any closer  We have lodged on the same day, and CO from the same office has contacted us on the same day. I had replied on 18/10; there is absolute silence after that

My job code is 261111!


----------



## tikki2282

Saraaa said:


> .Thank you, everyone. You guys are superb! And the wishes mean a lot. And I am positive u all will be sharing this news in Feb!!
> 
> 
> 
> Our Gsm was ADELAIDE & CO for Grant was Karen. & as far as we know, NO employment verification was done.
> 
> P.s. we are a family of 4.




Many congratulations Saraa. Yes the group is getting smaller and for the rest of us I wish we all get our grant soon. All the best.


----------



## tikki2282

gsingh006 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> We received the grant mail today for our family.
> 
> IED is 23rd June.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for answering all queries and patiently listening to my story.




Congratulations. Can you post your timelines as well.


----------



## mastkhare

Saraaa said:


> .Thank you, everyone. You guys are superb! And the wishes mean a lot. And I am positive u all will be sharing this news in Feb!!
> 
> Our Gsm was ADELAIDE & CO for Grant was Karen. & as far as we know, NO employment verification was done.
> P.s. we are a family of 4.


Congrats Sara, happy for you and your family.


----------



## katts007

Hi Sudhir,

1) I believe these can be left empty.
2) In case of PTE, you'll have to send the results through Pearson website. 
3) I believe this can be taken from your district police station but will wait for experts to answer.

Also can you please confirm if the surname is different in passport and pcc issues in PSK?




suppala.sudhir said:


> Hello friends,
> Today CO (adelaide)allocated to my file and I received email requesting more information.
> Visa lodge date:05/jan/2017
> 1)Form80 for self and spouse
> 2)Competent english for self and functional english for spouse
> 3)pte score submit to dibp through pearson.
> 4)spouse pcc before marraige.
> My questions :
> 1)In form 80 what should I write for intended arrival date and address in australia?
> 2) I have already uploaded pte and ielts score of both self and spouse. Why he is asking again?
> 3)I have already submitted pcc of spouse. He is asking pcc in both maiden and married names. My wife name did not changed after marraige..only surname changed. How to get this pcc?
> 
> Experts Please advice on above queries.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Saraaa said:


> .Thank you, everyone. You guys are superb! And the wishes mean a lot. And I am positive u all will be sharing this news in Feb!!
> 
> Our Gsm was ADELAIDE & CO for Grant was Karen. & as far as we know, NO employment verification was done.
> P.s. we are a family of 4.


Congratulations Saraa


Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amritbains206

Saraaa said:


> With the help of Allah & prayers of the family, we have received our GRANT today! Can't thank Almighty enough& still can't believe!
> 
> 
> 
> This forum has been my solace, every SINGLE day. Thank you EVERY ONE OF U.
> 
> 
> 
> n lots of prayers for dskch, gonnabeexpat, cajn , Justin, & everyone else in our sept/Oct gang. One by one the gang's getting smaller , so u all ll be sharing this news sooooner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> 
> Points: 65
> 
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> 
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016*
> 
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.*
> 
> *Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
> 
> 2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant (AGAIN)
> 
> Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
> 
> GRANT : 2 FEB 2017
> 
> IED : 6 SEP 2017




Very happy for you... congrats.. i also wish our sept/ oct gang should get visas fast. Its been more than 4 months now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suppala.sudhir

katts007 said:


> Hi Sudhir,
> 
> 1) I believe these can be left empty.
> 2) In case of PTE, you'll have to send the results through Pearson website.
> 3) I believe this can be taken from your district police station but will wait for experts to answer.
> 
> Also can you please confirm if the surname is different in passport and pcc issues in PSK?


Hi katts007, yes surname in pcc and passport are same

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## pushkar1985

Saraaa said:


> With the help of Allah & prayers of the family, we have received our GRANT today! Can't thank Almighty enough& still can't believe!
> 
> This forum has been my solace, every SINGLE day. Thank you EVERY ONE OF U.
> 
> n lots of prayers for dskch, gonnabeexpat, cajn , Justin, & everyone else in our sept/Oct gang. One by one the gang's getting smaller , so u all ll be sharing this news sooooner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Points: 65
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016*
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.*
> *Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
> 2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant (AGAIN)
> Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
> GRANT : 2 FEB 2017
> IED : 6 SEP 2017


Congratulations

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## melkmaid

I got my 2nd CO contact yesterday asking to answer a Questionnaire in Support for Penal Waiver. I don't have Saudi PCC and I frontloaded my exit documents and stat declaration hoping it would be enough but sadly, the CO require this questionnaire.

I'll have to wait again.. :-(


----------



## misecmisc

gsingh006 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We received the grant mail today for our family.
> IED is 23rd June.
> 
> Thank you everyone for answering all queries and patiently listening to my story.


Congrats.


----------



## roshand79

gsingh006 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> We received the grant mail today for our family.
> 
> IED is 23rd June.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for answering all queries and patiently listening to my story.




Congrats dear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lesalesa

melkmaid said:


> I got my 2nd CO contact yesterday asking to answer a Questionnaire in Support for Penal Waiver. I don't have Saudi PCC and I frontloaded my exit documents and stat declaration hoping it would be enough but sadly, the CO require this questionnaire.
> 
> I'll have to wait again.. :-(


We too had the same issue. CO asked for Saudi PCC. Unfortunately no PCC available. Hence CO asked for exit documents. But final exit was not available and hence provided good conduct certificate from line manager and offer and resignation letters. Trust it will be fine to go.


----------



## misecmisc

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi katts007, yes surname in pcc and passport are same
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Hi, what document you submitted for your wife's date of birth? How many years back were you married? Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## suppala.sudhir

misecmisc said:


> Hi, what document you submitted for your wife's date of birth? How many years back were you married? Please tell. Thanks.


Hi i have submitted birth certificate. Married in 2012

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanavsharma

Congratulations everyone who have recieved their grants today.
Anyone left from March 2016 timeline?


----------



## ramanjot kaur

kanavsharma said:


> Congratulations everyone who have recieved their grants today.
> Anyone left from March 2016 timeline?



yes.. i m still left.. visa lodged 30 march


----------



## mastkhare

lesalesa said:


> We too had the same issue. CO asked for Saudi PCC. Unfortunately no PCC available. Hence CO asked for exit documents. But final exit was not available and hence provided good conduct certificate from line manager and offer and resignation letters. Trust it will be fine to go.


Adding in to this as i was in the same situation. I submitted all required documents to Saudi Embassy in UAE to get PCC but they said you have to give it to someone who is right now is KSA and he should apply on your behalf.

I submitted following documents to my cousin who is working in Saudi Arabia
1) CID report from UAE (Finger print scans attested from MOFA UAE, Saudi Consulate UAE).
2) Authorization letter in name of my cousin (attested by MOFA UAE and Saudi Consulate UAE)
3) All my visa scans, passport copies, driving license copy, iqama copy notorized.
4) Cousin applied for a letter requesting police clearance certificate from Pakistan embassy in Saudi Arabia. This was also attached to my application to Police station in KSA.


After submitting this all to a local police station in Riyadh, i still couldn't get PCC. When all these evidence were submitted with my application, the CO requested me to submit statutory declaration for Saudi in first contact. In second contact, he requested to submit the passport bio page on which i got my saudi visa (it was submitted before already) and also a questionnaire which asked questions regarding my stay in Saudi Arabia.

All have been submitted since 16th Jan and now waiting for further news for CO or good news Inshaa Allah . Hope this helps.


----------



## gsingh006

*My timelines*



tikki2282 said:


> Congratulations. Can you post your timelines as well.



Application lodged for Visa 189 - 6-June-16
PCC - July-16
Medicals - 24-June-16
All Documents submitted - July-16
GSM Allocation Mail - GSM Adelaide 15-Aug-16, but did not ask for any info/document
Immi Status - Received, I had raised a complaint on DIBP site in Decemebre asking if documents required since there was no mail received after GSM Allocation, however they mentioned no doc required as of now.

Grant - Direct grant.


----------



## MAG1234

*Grant*

Hello All,

I am very happy to say that with God Grace and Blessings I recieve a Golden mail for me and my family today.:cheer2::rockon::rockon:

I am not sure if it is the coincidence that I had send the follow up mail to CO yesterday and I recieve a Grant today.

Thanks everyone for their support and help!!


----------



## arjun09

ramanjot kaur said:


> yes.. i m still left.. visa lodged 30 march


I am from feb👑👑👑👑

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

MAG1234 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am very happy to say that with God Grace and Blessings I recieve a Golden mail for me and my family today.:cheer2::rockon::rockon:
> 
> I am not sure if it is the coincidence that I had send the follow up mail to CO yesterday and I recieve a Grant today.
> 
> Thanks everyone for their support and help!!


Congratulations dude. Please share you timeline and job code , also which team processed your application

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lesalesa

mastkhare said:


> Adding in to this as i was in the same situation. I submitted all required documents to Saudi Embassy in UAE to get PCC but they said you have to give it to someone who is right now is KSA and he should apply on your behalf.
> 
> I submitted following documents to my cousin who is working in Saudi Arabia
> 1) CID report from UAE (Finger print scans attested from MOFA UAE, Saudi Consulate UAE).
> 2) Authorization letter in name of my cousin (attested by MOFA UAE and Saudi Consulate UAE)
> 3) All my visa scans, passport copies, driving license copy, iqama copy notorized.
> 4) Cousin applied for a letter requesting police clearance certificate from Pakistan embassy in Saudi Arabia. This was also attached to my application to Police station in KSA.
> 
> 
> After submitting this all to a local police station in Riyadh, i still couldn't get PCC. When all these evidence were submitted with my application, the CO requested me to submit statutory declaration for Saudi in first contact. In second contact, he requested to submit the passport bio page on which i got my saudi visa (it was submitted before already) and also a questionnaire which asked questions regarding my stay in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> All have been submitted since 16th Jan and now waiting for further news for CO or good news Inshaa Allah . Hope this helps.


Ohh so much procedure. Unfortunately I got the feedback from Saudi Consulate in Canberra that they don't support in PCC. Hence couldn't do it from our end.I had submitted last documents on 4th Dec and waiting for further feedback.


----------



## tikki2282

MAG1234 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy to say that with God Grace and Blessings I recieve a Golden mail for me and my family today.:cheer2::rockon::rockon:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure if it is the coincidence that I had send the follow up mail to CO yesterday and I recieve a Grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for their support and help!!




Congratulations. Please share your timelines


----------



## misecmisc

MAG1234 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am very happy to say that with God Grace and Blessings I recieve a Golden mail for me and my family today.:cheer2::rockon::rockon:
> 
> I am not sure if it is the coincidence that I had send the follow up mail to CO yesterday and I recieve a Grant today.
> 
> Thanks everyone for their support and help!!


Congrats. Can you please share your timeline and what all things happened during your visa processing in detail? Thanks.


----------



## melkmaid

mastkhare said:


> Adding in to this as i was in the same situation. I submitted all required documents to Saudi Embassy in UAE to get PCC but they said you have to give it to someone who is right now is KSA and he should apply on your behalf.
> 
> I submitted following documents to my cousin who is working in Saudi Arabia
> 1) CID report from UAE (Finger print scans attested from MOFA UAE, Saudi Consulate UAE).
> 2) Authorization letter in name of my cousin (attested by MOFA UAE and Saudi Consulate UAE)
> 3) All my visa scans, passport copies, driving license copy, iqama copy notorized.
> 4) Cousin applied for a letter requesting police clearance certificate from Pakistan embassy in Saudi Arabia. This was also attached to my application to Police station in KSA.
> 
> 
> After submitting this all to a local police station in Riyadh, i still couldn't get PCC. When all these evidence were submitted with my application, the CO requested me to submit statutory declaration for Saudi in first contact. In second contact, he requested to submit the passport bio page on which i got my saudi visa (it was submitted before already) and also a questionnaire which asked questions regarding my stay in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> All have been submitted since 16th Jan and now waiting for further news for CO or good news Inshaa Allah . Hope this helps.


I think it depends on the CO. in my case, initially, I have frontloaded my statutory declaration, saudi exit stamp with NAATI translation, and company cert of employment (all of these under one PDF file and I indicated in the file description that these documents are in lieu of Saudi PCC). First CO contact, he only asked for form 815.

This 2nd CO contact, the CO gave me a set of questions asking for the duration/date of my stay, address/es, work visa and reason for not having applying PCC (I indicated that as stated in DIBP website, _currently non-Saudi citizens are unable to obtain a police certificate from Saudi Arabia_.


----------



## misecmisc

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi katts007, yes surname in pcc and passport are same
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Are your claiming partner points for your wife? When was the passport first time issued to your wife - before marriage or after marriage? Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## suppala.sudhir

misecmisc said:


> Are your claiming partner points for your wife? When was the passport first time issued to your wife - before marriage or after marriage? Please tell. Thanks.


Im not claiming partner points. This is her first passport after marraige..in 2014

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## lesalesa

mastkhare said:


> Adding in to this as i was in the same situation. I submitted all required documents to Saudi Embassy in UAE to get PCC but they said you have to give it to someone who is right now is KSA and he should apply on your behalf.
> 
> I submitted following documents to my cousin who is working in Saudi Arabia
> 1) CID report from UAE (Finger print scans attested from MOFA UAE, Saudi Consulate UAE).
> 2) Authorization letter in name of my cousin (attested by MOFA UAE and Saudi Consulate UAE)
> 3) All my visa scans, passport copies, driving license copy, iqama copy notorized.
> 4) Cousin applied for a letter requesting police clearance certificate from Pakistan embassy in Saudi Arabia. This was also attached to my application to Police station in KSA.
> 
> 
> After submitting this all to a local police station in Riyadh, i still couldn't get PCC. When all these evidence were submitted with my application, the CO requested me to submit statutory declaration for Saudi in first contact. In second contact, he requested to submit the passport bio page on which i got my saudi visa (it was submitted before already) and also a questionnaire which asked questions regarding my stay in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> All have been submitted since 16th Jan and now waiting for further news for CO or good news Inshaa Allah . Hope this helps.


Ohh so much procedure. Unfortunately I got the feedback from Saudi Consulate in Canberra that they don't support in PCC. Hence couldn't do it from our end.I had submitted last documents on 4th Dec and waiting for further feedback.


----------



## misecmisc

suppala.sudhir said:


> Im not claiming partner points. This is her first passport after marraige..in 2014
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


It is strange then why are they asking for your wife's PCC before marriage. Is your wife working or not working? Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## suppala.sudhir

misecmisc said:


> It is strange then why are they asking for your wife's PCC before marriage. Is your wife working or not working? Please tell. Thanks.


Ni she is not working.
Below is the screenshot co requested.








Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anujdhall

Hi All,

Happy to inform that i received grant today (Job Code : 261313)
visa lodge date was : 13 Jan , 2017.

Thanks to all friends at this forum who have been of immense help.


----------



## mandy2137

Anujdhall said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform that i received grant today (Job Code : 261313)
> visa lodge date was : 13 Jan , 2017.
> 
> Thanks to all friends at this forum who have been of immense help.


Congratulations, 

This is so swift, did you really get just in 17een days?

Thanks


----------



## Anujdhall

Hi All,

Happy to inform that i received grant today (Job Code : 261313)
visa lodge date was : 13 Jan , 2017.

Thanks to all friends at this forum who have been of immense help.


----------



## Anujdhall

yeah , thanks.
uploaded all necessary documents in 1 go.



mandy2137 said:


> Congratulations,
> 
> This is so swift, did you really get just in 17een days?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## mandy2137

Anujdhall said:


> yeah , thanks.
> uploaded all necessary documents in 1 go.


That's great news mate, congrats once again. 

Enjoy!!


----------



## misecmisc

Anujdhall said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform that i received grant today (Job Code : 261313)
> visa lodge date was : 13 Jan , 2017.
> 
> Thanks to all friends at this forum who have been of immense help.


Congrats. Did your application had any dependent? How many companies did you worked till now? What documents you gave regarding your work experience? Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## pushkar1985

Anujdhall said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform that i received grant today (Job Code : 261313)
> visa lodge date was : 13 Jan , 2017.
> 
> Thanks to all friends at this forum who have been of immense help.


Congratulations Anuj. Please share your exp. Like list of documents etc. 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## misecmisc

suppala.sudhir said:


> Ni she is not working.
> Below is the screenshot co requested.
> View attachment 74633
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Don't know why they are asking for your wife's PCC before marriage.

Hi All,
Has anybody on this thread faced this situation, where your wife's surname got changed after marriage and even though you uploaded your wife's PCC having her after marriage surname, still the CO asked for your wife's before marriage PCC? If yes, then how did you got your wife's before marriage PCC? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Anu, could you please share the list of documents that you uploaded

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsingh006

*My timelines*



gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations please share your timeline and job code
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


job code -261312, direct grant.
Visa lodged on 6th june
CO allocation mail came on 15th Aug, after that no contact from CO.
Had raised a complaint in last week of Decmember


----------



## hari_it_ram

suppala.sudhir said:


> Ni she is not working.
> Below is the screenshot co requested.
> View attachment 74633
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk




Did your spouse added your surname post marriage or just updated the surname with yours by replacing her fathers name? 

In which scenario you have fall now?

Scenario 1)

Before marriage -

First name + surname ( father's name )

After marriage

First name + surname ( husband's name )

Scenario 2)

Before marriage -

First name alone 

After marriage -

First name + surname ( Husband's name )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## suppala.sudhir

hari_it_ram said:


> Did your spouse added your surname post marriage or just updated the surname with yours by replacing her fathers name?
> 
> In which scenario you have fall now?
> 
> Scenario 1)
> 
> Before marriage -
> 
> First name + surname ( father's name )
> 
> After marriage
> 
> First name + surname ( husband's name )
> 
> Scenario 2)
> 
> Before marriage -
> 
> First name alone
> 
> After marriage -
> 
> First name + surname ( Husband's name )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Hi hari,
Before marraige her name was 
Anuradha vootla

After marraige: Anuradha Suppala

Passport applied after marrage by including marraige certificate which states her name change.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Alhamdulillah...*



Saraaa said:


> .Thank you, everyone. You guys are superb! And the wishes mean a lot. And I am positive u all will be sharing this news in Feb!!
> 
> Our Gsm was ADELAIDE & CO for Grant was Karen. & as far as we know, NO employment verification was done.
> P.s. we are a family of 4.


Great news Bhai..
May Almighty Allah bless your family with a wonderful future in Oz.

Please pray for us too.....
Inshah Allah, your words shud come true...


----------



## pras07

Last month my agent got an email from CO (Lisa after 8 months) asking to upload new form 80 for me and my spouse though it was already submitted there. She didn't mention any particular field to fix before uploading so we have just uploaded same form 80 which had submitted earlier as there was no change in particulars. I have never been contacted for any other docs in these 8 months. 

Is there anybody who has come across a similar situation? Any idea what's going on in my case?


----------



## MAG1234

*Timeline*

Here is my timeline:

ANZSCO Code: 261313
Invite: 1st Sep 2016
Lodged : 18th Sep 2016*
CO contact : 28th September 2016- Request for Wife Functional English and Employement proofs
IP 22nd Oct 2016
2nd CO contact: 1st Nov 2016- Request for Detailed Employment Proofs
IP 6th November 2016
3rd CO Contct: 9th December2016- Form 80
IP 12th December 2016
Followup Mail on 1st Feb 2017
GRANT : 2 FEB 2017
IED : 30 SEP 2017:whoo:


----------



## hari_it_ram

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi hari,
> Before marraige her name was
> Anuradha vootla
> 
> After marraige: Anuradha Suppala
> 
> Passport applied after marrage by including marraige certificate which states her name change.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk




Now it make sense why they asked as you give PCC on maiden name. 

I am sure PSK might not accept your request to get PCC in maiden name since they will provide PCC only with the husband name post marriage. In other words, names in the passport and names pcc will always be the same. Seen few got into this and got away with it by providing the valid reason on why they will not issue PCC.

Not a big deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## suppala.sudhir

hari_it_ram said:


> Now it make sense why they asked as you give PCC on maiden name.
> 
> I am sure PSK might not accept your request to get PCC in maiden name since they will provide PCC only with the husband name post marriage. In other words, names in the passport and names pcc will always be the same. Seen few got into this and got away with it by providing the valid reason on why they will not issue PCC.
> 
> Not a big deal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Thank you hari...
And what is the score for functional english in ielts for spouse?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAG1234

MAG1234 said:


> Here is my timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> Lodged : 18th Sep 2016*
> CO contact : 28th September 2016- Request for Wife Functional English and Employement proofs
> IP 22nd Oct 2016
> 2nd CO contact: 1st Nov 2016- Request for Detailed Employment Proofs
> IP 6th November 2016
> 3rd CO Contct: 9th December2016- Form 80
> IP 12th December 2016
> Followup Mail on 1st Feb 2017
> GRANT : 2 FEB 2017
> IED : 30 SEP 2017:whoo:


Now what are the next steps, How to search for the jobs in australia?


----------



## dgupt006

I have a total experience of 10 years and worked in 5 companies in total. Can anyone please let me know if employment verification happen with present company only or with all the previous companies?


----------



## suppala.sudhir

hari_it_ram said:


> Now it make sense why they asked as you give PCC on maiden name.
> 
> I am sure PSK might not accept your request to get PCC in maiden name since they will provide PCC only with the husband name post marriage. In other words, names in the passport and names pcc will always be the same. Seen few got into this and got away with it by providing the valid reason on why they will not issue PCC.
> 
> Not a big deal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


My wife ielts has given in April 2015.
Scores were 5.5, 5.5, 6.0, 6.0 
As per CO it is not valid??..is it because it crossed 12months?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anujdhall

yeah
2 dependents.
Single Company : that was cool part , took less time to get documents ready.
Regarding work exp documents shared were :

Stat Dec
Company letter of employment proof
salary slips
Appraisal/Increment Letters
ITRs
Bank Statements




misecmisc said:


> Congrats. Did your application had any dependent? How many companies did you worked till now? What documents you gave regarding your work experience? Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## hari_it_ram

suppala.sudhir said:


> My wife ielts has given in April 2015.
> Scores were 5.5, 5.5, 6.0, 6.0
> As per CO it is not valid??..is it because it crossed 12months?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk




I believe IELTS is valid for 3 years as per DIBP. Please cross verify it. Your score is absolutely fine. Functional score is overall IELTS 4.5 or PTE 30, not individual.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Anujdhall

Thanks.

It was rather a smooth process.
Appeared for PTE in October , scored 20 points.
ACS was done in November , and exp verified was 8 years.
Got invite in Dec and applied in Jan.

Got medicals done before applying.
Documents attached were :

All passports (including expired ones)
Identity Proofs (aadhar card., License)
Marriage Certificate
All transcripts and educational certificates (Degree,10th,12th)
Proof of english for Wife (Dependent)
PCC's
Form 80 and Form 1221
Stat Dec
Employment Proof
bank statements
ITRs
Salary Slips







pushkar1985 said:


> Congratulations Anuj. Please share your exp. Like list of documents etc.
> 
> 233512: Mechanical engineer
> 65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## suppala.sudhir

hari_it_ram said:


> I believe IELTS is valid for 3 years as per DIBP. Please cross verify it. Your score is absolutely fine. Functional score is overall IELTS 4.5 or PTE 30, not individual.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


As per co test must be completed not more than 12months from visa lodge date

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

Anujdhall said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It was rather a smooth process.
> Appeared for PTE in October , scored 20 points.
> ACS was done in November , and exp verified was 8 years.
> Got invite in Dec and applied in Jan.
> 
> Got medicals done before applying.
> Documents attached were :
> 
> All passports (including expired ones)
> Identity Proofs (aadhar card., License)
> Marriage Certificate
> All transcripts and educational certificates (Degree,10th,12th)
> Proof of english for Wife (Dependent)
> PCC's
> Form 80 and Form 1221
> Stat Dec
> Employment Proof
> bank statements
> ITRs
> Salary Slips


For your wife and your kid, what document you gave as proof of birth? Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## Anujdhall

Passport and Aadhar card for wife.
Passport and Birth certificate for Kid.




misecmisc said:


> For your wife and your kid, what document you gave as proof of birth? Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## kapilarora4

Hi All,

Waiting for 100 + days now.

I called DIBP today (+61 131 881). Connected(or picked) after 20 minutes(fair enough). The Guy on the other side was good and polite to listen my query and answer.

Despite that, I could not find any information. I tried asking my position or reason for delay, if anything that can help me know where my application currently is stuck. Everything was answered politely telling me it's under processing. 

He did check with me if I have provided the documents requested by CO(contact 3-Nov). From here I just got a hint that they themself don't have anymore information than what we see as status in our application(assumption). 

*Question:* Has any one experience asking the right question to get some hint on your application status(apart from what we see logging into immi account).


----------



## misecmisc

suppala.sudhir said:


> As per co test must be completed not more than 12months from visa lodge date
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Is it a new rule, as what I remember is that I have read somewhere that IELTS score is valid for three years. Actually this was the statement, which encouraged me last year Oct to start my PR visa application journey. I gave IELTS in 2014 and I was thinking that it had 2 years validity. But a thought came to me to just see what is the validity of IELTS for visa application and then I read somewhere that IELTS score's validity is considered 3 years by DIBP. Then I thought of starting this Aus PR journey. Then I got ACS assessment done. Then came to know about PTE exam and rest of the details are in my timeline.

Sorry for boring with my above story, but coming back to the topic of this post - Has the IELTS validity rule for DIBP changed? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

Anujdhall said:


> Passport and Aadhar card for wife.
> Passport and Birth certificate for Kid.


Thanks. For you, what document you gave as evidence for your date of birth? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## suppala.sudhir

misecmisc said:


> Is it a new rule, as what I remember is that I have read somewhere that IELTS score is valid for three years. Actually this was the statement, which encouraged me last year Oct to start my PR visa application journey. I gave IELTS in 2014 and I was thinking that it had 2 years validity. But a thought came to me to just see what is the validity of IELTS for visa application and then I read somewhere that IELTS score's validity is considered 3 years by DIBP. Then I thought of starting this Aus PR journey. Then I got ACS assessment done. Then came to know about PTE exam and rest of the details are in my timeline.
> 
> Sorry for boring with my above story, but coming back to the topic of this post - Has the IELTS validity rule for DIBP changed? Please suggest. Thanks.


I dont know..co stated this statement and he told my wife ielts score is not meeting requirements

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## pras07

suppala.sudhir said:


> I dont know..co stated this statement and he told my wife ielts score is not meeting requirements
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Better call them tomorrow and clarify the same.


----------



## Anujdhall

Passport and Aadhar card will do.
Thanks.




misecmisc said:


> Thanks. For you, what document you gave as evidence for your date of birth? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

Anujdhall said:


> Passport and Aadhar card for wife.
> Passport and Birth certificate for Kid.


Just to confirm - you only gave passport and aadhar card of your wife for evidence of your wife's date of birth and CO did not asked you explicitly for your wife's birth certificate as an evidence for your wife's date of birth - Is it correct? Please confirm. Thanks.


----------



## sounddonor

suppala.sudhir said:


> I dont know..co stated this statement and he told my wife ielts score is not meeting requirements
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Did you claim partner points?


----------



## Anujdhall

yes


misecmisc said:


> Just to confirm - you only gave passport and aadhar card of your wife for evidence of your wife's date of birth and CO did not asked you explicitly for your wife's birth certificate as an evidence for your wife's date of birth - Is it correct? Please confirm. Thanks.


----------



## Saraaa

Mudassar_SM said:


> Great news Bhai..
> May Almighty Allah bless your family with a wonderful future in Oz.
> 
> Please pray for us too.....
> Inshah Allah, your words shud come true...


Thank you Mudassar for the wishes. And insha'Allah I am positive that its time all sept/Oct gang gets sorted out! 
Even Maggie got it today and visa lodge date for them was also from sept! 

*p.s.
I am not sure if this has ANY relation at all with the grant or not, but we only raised at complaint at DIBP website, last week! * though we haven't called them even once thru the process. 
I would suggest you, Cajun, gonnabeexpat, Justin, pushkar etc all do so, if 120 days have passed. No harm in trying 

Good luck friends. 
The actual struggle has just began. 
--------

ANZSCO Code: 261313
Points: 65
Invite: 1st Sep 2016
Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016*
CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.*
*Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant (AGAIN)
Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
GRANT : 2 FEB 2017
IED : 6 SEP 2017

(GSM: Adelaide. CO for grant: Karen)


----------



## suppala.sudhir

sanjeewa said:


> Did you claim partner points?


No

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Complaint on 16 Jan*



Saraaa said:


> Thank you Mudassar for the wishes. And insha'Allah I am positive that its time all sept/Oct gang gets sorted out!
> Even Maggie got it today and visa lodge date for them was also from sept!
> 
> *p.s.
> I am not sure if this has ANY relation at all with the grant or not, but we only raised at complaint at DIBP website, last week! * though we haven't called them even once thru the process.
> I would suggest you, Cajun, gonnabeexpat, Justin, pushkar etc all do so, if 120 days have passed. No harm in trying
> 
> Good luck friends.
> The actual struggle has just began.
> --------
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Points: 65
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016*
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.*
> *Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
> 2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant (AGAIN)
> Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
> GRANT : 2 FEB 2017
> IED : 6 SEP 2017
> 
> (GSM: Adelaide. CO for grant: Karen)




I have already lodged a DIBP complaint on 16 Jan...no response for that yet..
Lets c how it goes....


----------



## Saraaa

MAG1234 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am very happy to say that with God Grace and Blessings I recieve a Golden mail for me and my family today.:cheer2::rockon::rockon:
> 
> I am not sure if it is the coincidence that I had send the follow up mail to CO yesterday and I recieve a Grant today.
> 
> Thanks everyone for their support and help!!


Congratulations! We had similar timelines almost and got it on same day. 
What's ur IED?


----------



## riteshgarg07

Mine is also the same case, only the wait game started a few days after you all. Straight case with no employment points and all docs uploaded including PCC & medicals on 24-Nov-2016.
Still these guys are just sitting like ducks without responding or status change. Status still shows "received" . They do not respond on emails nor will they on calls. 

But I claimed partner skill points and have submitted all documents. I Do not think that they will go for partner employment verification.
This Wait has now started killing all excitement..!!:bolt:


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Anujdhall said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It was rather a smooth process.
> Appeared for PTE in October , scored 20 points.
> ACS was done in November , and exp verified was 8 years.
> Got invite in Dec and applied in Jan.
> 
> Got medicals done before applying.
> Documents attached were :
> 
> All passports (including expired ones)
> Identity Proofs (aadhar card., License)
> Marriage Certificate
> All transcripts and educational certificates (Degree,10th,12th)
> Proof of english for Wife (Dependent)
> PCC's
> Form 80 and Form 1221
> Stat Dec
> Employment Proof
> bank statements
> ITRs
> Salary Slips


Thanks for sharing . Could you please tell me who gave the statutory declaration?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Salman2080

CONGRATS SARAAA, GREAT NEWS YOU GOT GRANT TODAY.



489 family sponsorship
my visa lodge 25 july 2016
09 august 2016 medical upload (except wife pregnancy because of xray)
15 august: Employment verification mail and phone both.
22 september co contact required my brother birth certificate in order to confirm relation.
And 23 september information provided immi account status update to relation approved
28 october my wife medical uploaded and baby document submitted.
09 november: Co contact ask my baby medical and polio certificate.
18 november medical uploaded
waiting for visa grant


----------



## RKS20

suppala.sudhir said:


> I dont know..co stated this statement and he told my wife ielts score is not meeting requirements
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


For secondary applicants ielts or pte result should not be older than 1 year. For main applicant validity is different. 

RKS


----------



## suppala.sudhir

RKS20 said:


> For secondary applicants ielts or pte result should not be older than 1 year. For main applicant validity is different.
> 
> RKS


How much will be vac2 payment?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomAus

It would be very grateful if you could forward the content (text) of the complaint that you sent to DIBP. I want to see the type of message they respond to, while complaining. I had lodged my application on 9th June but since then, just waiting. My ID: tomalk_30(at)rediffmail.com


----------



## RKS20

suppala.sudhir said:


> How much will be vac2 payment?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


4885 dollors I am also waiting for the link. 

RKS


----------



## TomAus

gsingh006 said:


> job code -261312, direct grant.
> Visa lodged on 6th june
> CO allocation mail came on 15th Aug, after that no contact from CO.
> Had raised a complaint in last week of Decmember


It would be very grateful if you could forward the content (text) of the complaint that you sent to DIBP. I want to see the type of message they respond to, while complaining. I had lodged my application on 9th June but since then, just waiting. My ID: tomalk_30(at)rediffmail.com


----------



## TomAus

Saraaa said:


> Thank you Mudassar for the wishes. And insha'Allah I am positive that its time all sept/Oct gang gets sorted out!
> Even Maggie got it today and visa lodge date for them was also from sept!
> 
> *p.s.
> I am not sure if this has ANY relation at all with the grant or not, but we only raised at complaint at DIBP website, last week! * though we haven't called them even once thru the process.
> I would suggest you, Cajun, gonnabeexpat, Justin, pushkar etc all do so, if 120 days have passed. No harm in trying
> 
> Good luck friends.
> The actual struggle has just began.
> --------
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Points: 65
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016*
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.*
> *Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
> 2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant (AGAIN)
> Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
> GRANT : 2 FEB 2017
> IED : 6 SEP 2017
> 
> (GSM: Adelaide. CO for grant: Karen)




It would be very grateful if you could forward the content (text) of the complaint that you sent to DIBP. I want to see the type of message they respond to, while complaining. I had lodged my application on 9th June but since then, just waiting. My ID: tomalk_30(at)rediffmail.com


----------



## TomAus

Mudassar_SM said:


> I have already lodged a DIBP complaint on 16 Jan...no response for that yet..
> Lets c how it goes....


It would be very grateful if you could forward the content (text) of the complaint that you sent to DIBP. I want to see the type of message they respond to, while complaining. I had lodged my application on 9th June but since then, just waiting. My ID: tomalk_30(at)rediffmail.com


----------



## justin787

Saraaa said:


> With the help of Allah & prayers of the family, we have received our GRANT today! Can't thank Almighty enough& still can't believe!
> 
> This forum has been my solace, every SINGLE day. Thank you EVERY ONE OF U.
> 
> n lots of prayers for dskch, gonnabeexpat, cajn , Justin, & everyone else in our sept/Oct gang. One by one the gang's getting smaller , so u all ll be sharing this news sooooner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Points: 65
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016*
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.*
> *Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
> 2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant (AGAIN)
> Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
> GRANT : 2 FEB 2017
> IED : 6 SEP 2017


It is very heartwarming to see you get the grant, congratulations to you and your family and best of luck with your future in Australia! ...



Saraaa said:


> *p.s.
> I am not sure if this has ANY relation at all with the grant or not, but we only raised at complaint at DIBP website, last week! * though we haven't called them even once thru the process.
> I would suggest you, Cajun, gonnabeexpat, Justin, pushkar etc all do so, if 120 days have passed. No harm in trying


I too have filed a complaint last week. At this point I'd wish to get a reply even if it's a generic one. This complete silence and the not knowing is getting to me.

On the bright side, more and more September applicants are getting grants so there's that  ...


----------



## denizu

Hopefully we all get our grants soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jack2Aus

TomAus said:


> It would be very grateful if you could forward the content (text) of the complaint that you sent to DIBP. I want to see the type of message they respond to, while complaining. I had lodged my application on 9th June but since then, just waiting. My ID: tomalk_30(at)rediffmail.com


Yeah that would be very helpful to everyone if could share the content or format of complaint, I am waiting from May 26th onwards but since then, just waiting. I think it is the right time to write a complaint. Please Share me too!!



____________________________________________________________

Visa 189 ANZSCO Code: 263111 Computer and Network Engineer

IELTS: 23 Nov 2016 (R:7.5,W:7.0,L:7.0,S:7.0)
EOI submitted: 16 FEB 2016 ( 60 pts )
Invite: 09 Mar 2016
Visa lodged : 26 April 2016
CO 1st contact: 03 May 2016 (Form80,PCC, Medical,Spouse's English)
(Form80,PCC, Medical,Spouse's English) All docs uploaded : 26 May 2016
Grant: :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:layball:


----------



## goose12

Congratulations to all who received their grant today.
At least there's some movement for Sep/Oct guys. Hope all other's waiting too get the good news pretty soon.

ICT BA - 75 Points
Invite - 14/09/2016
Lodged - 12/10/2016
CO Contact - 21/11/2016
Info Provided - 21/11/2016
Grant - ??


----------



## aks227

*Employment issue*

Hi all,

I have a great confusion right now and I can use any help. I am a software developer from India and I moved here 6 months ago. I am the primary applicant and have applied as a software engineer as well. However, I am currently working as a casual PTE trainer at an institute. I am being paid and have provided my ABN and as a result, there is a tax deduction as well. 

Now the real problem arises. I have not mentioned that I am employed as it is not my skilled employment. But however, Form 80 requires me to fill in the details of all those times when I have been unemployed and the reasons behind the same!! :eek2: I am not unemployed now and I cannot claim so either since I'm a taxpayer and I have valid payslips. I'm not sure of the possible repercussions of admitting my employment! Now I am not sure as to what to do!! Please help..


----------



## denizu

woww it is really really long time. you should contact with DIBP immediately. 



Jack2Aus said:


> Yeah that would be very helpful to everyone if could share the content or format of complaint, I am waiting from May 26th onwards but since then, just waiting. I think it is the right time to write a complaint. Please Share me too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ____________________________________________________________
> 
> Visa 189 ANZSCO Code: 263111 Computer and Network Engineer
> 
> IELTS: 23 Nov 2016 (R:7.5,W:7.0,L:7.0,S:7.0)
> EOI submitted: 16 FEB 2016 ( 60 pts )
> Invite: 09 Mar 2016
> Visa lodged : 26 April 2016
> CO 1st contact: 03 May 2016 (Form80,PCC, Medical,Spouse's English)
> (Form80,PCC, Medical,Spouse's English) All docs uploaded : 26 May 2016
> Grant: :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:layball:


----------



## Jack2Aus

goose12 said:


> Congratulations to all who received their grant today.
> At least there's some movement for Sep/Oct guys. Hope all other's waiting too get the good news pretty soon.
> 
> ICT BA - 75 Points
> Invite - 14/09/2016
> Lodged - 12/10/2016
> CO Contact - 21/11/2016
> Info Provided - 21/11/2016
> Grant - ??


Congratulations Saraa,gsingh006 and others and best wishes to all who got their grants the last two days..:car: 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Visa 189 ANZSCO Code: 263111 computer network and system engineer

IELTS: 23 Nov 2016 (R:7.5,W:7.0,L:7.0,S:7.0)
EOI submitted: 16 FEB 2016 ( 60 pts )
Invite: 09 Mar 2016
Visa lodged : 26 April 2016
CO 1st contact: 03 May 2016 (Form80,PCC, Medical,Spouse's English)
(Form80,PCC, Medical,Spouse's English) All documents submitted: 26 May 2016
Grant: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## BPK

gsingh006 said:


> job code -261312, direct grant.
> Visa lodged on 6th june
> CO allocation mail came on 15th Aug, after that no contact from CO.
> Had raised a complaint in last week of Decmember


Hi,

Could you please let me know the procedure that you followed to raise the complaint?


----------



## Ajit2017

ronkar12 said:


> I did not face any problems with PayPal...the transaction was instantaneous!


Hi ronkar12

I am to lodge my visa 189 application in this month. Have been struggling to find the workable payment option. Hdfc and Thomas cook both declined asking for visa and ticket.
For PayPal not enough information is found on forums..happened to see your post that it worked.
Could you please help on
- Did you do PayPal transaction from India?
- was it done through bank account transfer or credit card ?
- what was the surcharge/extra charges?

Thanks
Ajit


----------



## dbimmigrant84

suppala.sudhir said:


> As per co test must be completed not more than 12months from visa lodge date
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Did he reply to you? or did you get this info from somewhere else?


----------



## suppala.sudhir

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Did he reply to you? or did you get this info from somewhere else?


It is there in the information request pdf which he sent to me.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbimmigrant84

suppala.sudhir said:


> It is there in the information request pdf which he sent to me.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


But as per your wife's score, she is vocational. It should be valid for 3 years.

While waiting for the reply, i checked the links:
How can I prove I have functional English?
An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of *at least 4.5 based on the four test components* of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed *within 12 months* of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.

How can I prove I have vocational English?
You have achieved a score of at least *5 in each of the four test components* (speaking, reading, listening and writing) in an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test that has been *undertaken in the three years* immediately prior to lodging the visa application

How can I prove I have competent English?
You have achieved a score of *at least 6 in each of the four test components* (speaking, reading, listening and writing) in an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test that has been undertaken *in the three years* immediately prior to lodging the visa application.


----------



## suppala.sudhir

dbimmigrant84 said:


> But as per your wife's score, she is vocational. It should be valid for 3 years.
> 
> While waiting for the reply, i checked the links:
> How can I prove I have functional English?
> An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of *at least 4.5 based on the four test components* of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed *within 12 months* of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
> 
> How can I prove I have vocational English?
> You have achieved a score of at least *5 in each of the four test components* (speaking, reading, listening and writing) in an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test that has been *undertaken in the three years* immediately prior to lodging the visa application
> 
> How can I prove I have competent English?
> You have achieved a score of *at least 6 in each of the four test components* (speaking, reading, listening and writing) in an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test that has been undertaken *in the three years* immediately prior to lodging the visa application.


Hi...where did you find this info. Then why did co stated that spouse ielts is not meeting the requirement.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## goose12

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Did he reply to you? or did you get this info from somewhere else?



Guys check this link of DIBP.. You will get answer to your question

ww.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english



To prove that you have functional English you must provide evidence of one of the following:

You are the holder of a valid passport issued by the United Kingdom, the United States of America, Canada, New Zealand, or the Republic of Ireland and you are a citizen of that country.
An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.



ICT BA - 75 Points
Invite - 14/09/2016
Lodged - 12/10/2016
CO Contact - 21/11/2016
Info Provided - 21/11/2016
Grant - ??


----------



## Pradeep1998

gsingh006 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We received the grant mail today for our family.
> IED is 23rd June.
> 
> Thank you everyone for answering all queries and patiently listening to my story.


HI Congrats on your Grant.

Can you please help me with how to raise a complaint in DIBP site. Even i have applied in June 2016 with no communication at all till date.

Your help will be really helpful.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
Has anybody on this thread faced this situation, where your wife's surname got changed after marriage and even though you uploaded your wife's PCC having her after marriage surname, still the CO asked for your wife's before marriage PCC? If yes, then how did you got your wife's before marriage PCC - or - what did you replied back and then what did CO asked next? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## baokar1

BPK said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please let me know the procedure that you followed to raise the complaint?


Can you please let me know also I am also in same job code 

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

oLivia0302 said:


> Can i still upload additional documents even if my app status is assessment in progress? The links are still enabled but im not sure how that will affect my timeline


you can upload documents till the application is finalised


----------



## sultan_azam

lakhvinder1 said:


> This week i made a brief trip to Melbourne Australia after my visa grant. It was a great experience.
> 
> 1. I opened the bank account.
> 2. I registered for TFN
> 3. I registered for Medicare and got the temporary copy.
> 
> For Licence they have asked me for the authorized copy from India and the I can get the driving license in Oz without going through the cumbersome process.
> 
> All the best guys.. If anybody planning to go to Melbourne, keep in touch.


great... thanks for sharing this information


----------



## SRK_07

They asked same to me too... Can you say me who is your case officer? 
Anyone please suggest solutions 


misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Has anybody on this thread faced this situation, where your wife's surname got changed after marriage and even though you uploaded your wife's PCC having her after marriage surname, still the CO asked for your wife's before marriage PCC? If yes, then how did you got your wife's before marriage PCC - or - what did you replied back and then what did CO asked next? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

ashishkumar167 said:


> I have got a reply form ACS stating to change ANZSCO code from 261313(Software Engineer) to 263212(ICT Support Engineer). Here is the email:-
> 
> " Your skills assessment has been assessed as NOT closely related to the nominated ANZSCO code.
> 
> The assessor has made a recommendation that your application is suitable for ANZSCO code 263212.
> 
> Please note: If you wish to nominate an alternate ANZSCO code other than this recommendation, you will be required to submit a Review Application after your current skills assessment has been finalised. "
> 
> I feel it is due to my experience letter of second company, where I was involved in support project.
> 
> I don't feel there will be any output if I go with 263212, as they are already waiting in queue.
> 
> Can somebody suggest something on this??
> Also, will it be okay if I change the role and responsibilities in my second company letter, as per the development project?


yes, 263212 is available only in SA and that too on supplementary list which means high points required to be nominated

try if you can resubmit a new reference letter which highlights/indicates your role in line with 261313


----------



## sultan_azam

Saraaa said:


> With the help of Allah & prayers of the family, we have received our GRANT today! Can't thank Almighty enough& still can't believe!
> 
> This forum has been my solace, every SINGLE day. Thank you EVERY ONE OF U.
> 
> n lots of prayers for dskch, gonnabeexpat, cajn , Justin, & everyone else in our sept/Oct gang. One by one the gang's getting smaller , so u all ll be sharing this news sooooner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Points: 65
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016*
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.*
> *Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
> 2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant (AGAIN)
> Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
> GRANT : 2 FEB 2017
> IED : 6 SEP 2017



hey Saraaa.. lots and lots of congratulations... 

all the best for journey ahead


----------



## sultan_azam

gsingh006 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We received the grant mail today for our family.
> IED is 23rd June.
> 
> Thank you everyone for answering all queries and patiently listening to my story.


Hey mate... congratulations..

long wait... good luck for path ahead


----------



## sultan_azam

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hello friends,
> Today CO (adelaide)allocated to my file and I received email requesting more information.
> Visa lodge date:05/jan/2017
> 1)Form80 for self and spouse
> 2)Competent english for self and functional english for spouse
> 3)pte score submit to dibp through pearson.
> 4)spouse pcc before marraige.
> My questions :
> 1)In form 80 what should I write for intended arrival date and address in australia?
> 2) I have already uploaded pte and ielts score of both self and spouse. Why he is asking again?
> 3)I have already submitted pcc of spouse. He is asking pcc in both maiden and married names. My wife name did not changed after marraige..only surname changed. How to get this pcc?
> 
> Experts Please advice on above queries.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



1. mention a tentative date of arrival in Australia, say January 2017( a date earlier to expiry of pcc and medicals) although this doesnt seem to have any effect on outcome
2. submit it again, they may have missed it
3. PCC with maiden name.. i want to know how to do this, some expert will revert on this surely.... 

good luck


----------



## sultan_azam

melkmaid said:


> I got my 2nd CO contact yesterday asking to answer a Questionnaire in Support for Penal Waiver. I don't have Saudi PCC and I frontloaded my exit documents and stat declaration hoping it would be enough but sadly, the CO require this questionnaire.
> 
> I'll have to wait again.. :-(


what is the questionnaire about ?


----------



## sultan_azam

MAG1234 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am very happy to say that with God Grace and Blessings I recieve a Golden mail for me and my family today.:cheer2::rockon::rockon:
> 
> I am not sure if it is the coincidence that I had send the follow up mail to CO yesterday and I recieve a Grant today.
> 
> Thanks everyone for their support and help!!


congratulations MAG1234.. enjoy the moment


----------



## suppala.sudhir

SRK_07 said:


> They asked same to me too... Can you say me who is your case officer?
> Anyone please suggest solutions


Co was Farede adelaide gsm...what did you do on your case?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Anujdhall said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform that i received grant today (Job Code : 261313)
> visa lodge date was : 13 Jan , 2017.
> 
> Thanks to all friends at this forum who have been of immense help.


congratulations Anuj.... good luck


----------



## suppala.sudhir

sultan_azam said:


> 1. mention a tentative date of arrival in Australia, say January 2017( a date earlier to expiry of pcc and medicals) although this doesnt seem to have any effect on outcome
> 2. submit it again, they may have missed it
> 3. PCC with maiden name.. i want to know how to do this, some expert will revert on this surely....
> 
> good luck


Thank you sultan.
Co has rejected my spouse ielts result stating not meeting requirement.
Report date April 2015.
Scores: 5.5, 5.5, 6, 6 vocational english
What to do?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## SRK_07

Mine is same CO.... I don't know what to do... Please keep sharing your update, if you get any... As our case is very closely related 


suppala.sudhir said:


> SRK_07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They asked same to me too... Can you say me who is your case officer?
> Anyone please suggest solutions
> 
> 
> 
> Co was Farede adelaide gsm...what did you do on your case?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## sultan_azam

suppala.sudhir said:


> Ni she is not working.
> Below is the screenshot co requested.
> View attachment 74633
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


jamil.sid from 190 visa lodge gang got similar request, it will be good if you have a word with him... he may share some knowledge


----------



## sultan_azam

suppala.sudhir said:


> Thank you sultan.
> Co has rejected my spouse ielts result stating not meeting requirement.
> Report date April 2015.
> Scores: 5.5, 5.5, 6, 6 vocational english
> What to do?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


i guess you arent claiming points for partner skills, this score is all good to prove functional english

write an email to them that you arent claiming points (are you??) and the results are fully fine as per the definition of functional english mentioned on DIBP website How can I prove I have functional English?

*
ignore this post and see the one below*


----------



## suppala.sudhir

sultan_azam said:


> i guess you arent claiming points for partner skills, this score is all good to prove functional english
> 
> write an email to them that you arent claiming points (are you??) and the results are fully fine as per the definition of functional english mentioned on DIBP website How can I prove I have functional English?


Yes im not claiming any points from partner

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

sultan_azam said:


> i guess you arent claiming points for partner skills, this score is all good to prove functional english
> 
> 
> 
> write an email to them that you arent claiming points (are you??) and the results are fully fine as per the definition of functional english mentioned on DIBP website How can I prove I have functional English?




@ Sultan, in any case if you claim or do not claim points partner english (competent & vocational) are valid for 3 years right ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

pras07 said:


> Last month my agent got an email from CO (Lisa after 8 months) asking to upload new form 80 for me and my spouse though it was already submitted there. She didn't mention any particular field to fix before uploading so we have just uploaded same form 80 which had submitted earlier as there was no change in particulars. I have never been contacted for any other docs in these 8 months.
> 
> Is there anybody who has come across a similar situation? Any idea what's going on in my case?


please check your form 80, is it all in line with your other documents -- education, employment, date of birth, foreign travels, gap in education/employment, passport number etc, check all fields

Case officer may have observed some mismatch


----------



## RKS20

suppala.sudhir said:


> Yes im not claiming any points from partner
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Whether u r claiming points or not they will not accept score older than 12 months on the date of visa lodge. 

RKS


----------



## SRK_07

Can you please share your contact number I will whatsapp you... If I get any update or response... As I would be meeting my agent tomorrow for same


----------



## SRK_07

Can you please share your contact number I will whatsapp you... If I get any update or response... As I would be meeting my agent tomorrow for same



sultan_azam said:


> pras07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last month my agent got an email from CO (Lisa after 8 months) asking to upload new form 80 for me and my spouse though it was already submitted there. She didn't mention any particular field to fix before uploading so we have just uploaded same form 80 which had submitted earlier as there was no change in particulars. I have never been contacted for any other docs in these 8 months.
> 
> Is there anybody who has come across a similar situation? Any idea what's going on in my case?
> 
> 
> 
> please check your form 80, is it all in line with your other documents -- education, employment, date of birth, foreign travels, gap in education/employment, passport number etc, check all fields
> 
> Case officer may have observed some mismatch
Click to expand...


----------



## sultan_azam

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> @ Sultan, in any case if you claim or do not claim points partner english (competent & vocational) are valid for 3 years right ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


after this query i rechecked the DIBP site and found this...




How can I prove I have functional English?



To prove that you have functional English you must provide evidence of one of the following:

You are the holder of a valid passport issued by the United Kingdom, the United States of America, Canada, New Zealand, or the Republic of Ireland and you are a citizen of that country.
An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. *Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.*


suppala.sudhir -- i think this is the reason why case officer has rejected that IELTS scoresheet as it was taken in 2015...

as per above, your wife needs to redo IELTS or PTE to prove functional english, or a letter from college/university will also work...

please ignore my previous post... just now i got enlightened about the 12month thing


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

sultan_azam said:


> i guess you arent claiming points for partner skills, this score is all good to prove functional english
> 
> 
> 
> write an email to them that you arent claiming points (are you??) and the results are fully fine as per the definition of functional english mentioned on DIBP website How can I prove I have functional English?




@ Sultan, in any case if you claim or do not claim points partner english (competent & vocational) are valid for 3 years right ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Saraaa said:


> With the help of Allah & prayers of the family, we have received our GRANT today! Can't thank Almighty enough& still can't believe!
> 
> This forum has been my solace, every SINGLE day. Thank you EVERY ONE OF U.
> 
> n lots of prayers for dskch, gonnabeexpat, cajn , Justin, & everyone else in our sept/Oct gang. One by one the gang's getting smaller , so u all ll be sharing this news sooooner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Points: 65
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016*
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.*
> *Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
> 2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant (AGAIN)
> Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
> GRANT : 2 FEB 2017
> IED : 6 SEP 2017


Congratulations Saraa



gsingh006 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We received the grant mail today for our family.
> IED is 23rd June.
> 
> Thank you everyone for answering all queries and patiently listening to my story.


Congratulations mate



MAG1234 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am very happy to say that with God Grace and Blessings I recieve a Golden mail for me and my family today.:cheer2::rockon::rockon:
> 
> I am not sure if it is the coincidence that I had send the follow up mail to CO yesterday and I recieve a Grant today.
> 
> Thanks everyone for their support and help!!


Congratulations mag



Anujdhall said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform that i received grant today (Job Code : 261313)
> visa lodge date was : 13 Jan , 2017.
> 
> Thanks to all friends at this forum who have been of immense help.


Congratulations Anuj


----------



## sultan_azam

dgupt006 said:


> I have a total experience of 10 years and worked in 5 companies in total. Can anyone please let me know if employment verification happen with present company only or with all the previous companies?


it is done on random basis


----------



## sultan_azam

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> @ Sultan, in any case if you claim or do not claim points partner english (competent & vocational) are valid for 3 years right ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


we cant relate validity of IELTS/PTE scores to visa requirements


learnt today that visa requirements are fulfilled by prescribed definition on dibp website for

functional english, proficient english etc


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

sultan_azam said:


> we cant relate validity of IELTS/PTE scores to visa requirements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> learnt today that visa requirements are fulfilled by prescribed definition on dibp website for
> 
> 
> 
> functional english, proficient english etc




If that's the case competent English has validity for 3 years as per the definition mentioned. This is my case


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

aks227 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a great confusion right now and I can use any help. I am a software developer from India and I moved here 6 months ago. I am the primary applicant and have applied as a software engineer as well. However, I am currently working as a casual PTE trainer at an institute. I am being paid and have provided my ABN and as a result, there is a tax deduction as well.
> 
> Now the real problem arises. I have not mentioned that I am employed as it is not my skilled employment. But however, Form 80 requires me to fill in the details of all those times when I have been unemployed and the reasons behind the same!! :eek2: I am not unemployed now and I cannot claim so either since I'm a taxpayer and I have valid payslips. I'm not sure of the possible repercussions of admitting my employment! Now I am not sure as to what to do!! Please help..


what stops you from declaring this employment(pte trainer) ????


----------



## sultan_azam

Ajit2017 said:


> Hi ronkar12
> 
> I am to lodge my visa 189 application in this month. Have been struggling to find the workable payment option. Hdfc and Thomas cook both declined asking for visa and ticket.
> For PayPal not enough information is found on forums..happened to see your post that it worked.
> Could you please help on
> - Did you do PayPal transaction from India?
> - was it done through bank account transfer or credit card ?
> - what was the surcharge/extra charges?
> 
> Thanks
> Ajit


you can have a word with cox and kings or try to get ICICI travel card if you have a bank account with them


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> If that's the case competent English has validity for 3 years as per the definition mentioned. This is my case
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How can I prove I have competent English?

How can I prove I have competent English?

You have achieved a test score of at least 50 in each of the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing) in a Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic that *has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application*.


----------



## dakshch

Saraaa said:


> With the help of Allah & prayers of the family, we have received our GRANT today! Can't thank Almighty enough& still can't believe!
> 
> 
> 
> This forum has been my solace, every SINGLE day. Thank you EVERY ONE OF U.
> 
> 
> 
> n lots of prayers for dskch, gonnabeexpat, cajn , Justin, & everyone else in our sept/Oct gang. One by one the gang's getting smaller , so u all ll be sharing this news sooooner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> 
> Points: 65
> 
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> 
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016*
> 
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.*
> 
> *Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
> 
> 2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant (AGAIN)
> 
> Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
> 
> GRANT : 2 FEB 2017
> 
> IED : 6 SEP 2017



Congratulations for your grant and thanku for praying for me... 

Day 424....


----------



## dakshch

ramanjot kaur said:


> yes.. i m still left.. visa lodged 30 march




December 2015... over 14 months...


----------



## sultan_azam

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> If that's the case competent English has validity for 3 years as per the definition mentioned. This is my case
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes


----------



## MG22

Friends 
Are we required to send PTE result through pearson website
If yes. How to do it for 189


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Good luck for tommorow


----------



## dakshch

Does anyone have the CO name POONAM ?? 

Its been over 14 months and no movement on my application...


----------



## vikaschandra

dakshch said:


> Does anyone have the CO name POONAM ??
> 
> Its been over 14 months and no movement on my application...


Most cases known with this CO tends to be delayed :sad:


----------



## vikaschandra

Congratulations to everyone who have received their grants. Best wishes to everyone waiting for their grants. 

Lets take the opportunity to Thank few people on the forum who have supported by sharing their experience and knowledge with applicants in need. To name a few KeeDa, Andreyx, Sultan_Azam, Hari, Jairichi. Great job guys.


----------



## pushkar1985

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations to everyone who have received their grants. Best wishes to everyone waiting for their grants.
> 
> Lets take the opportunity to Thank few people on the forum who have supported by sharing their experience and knowledge with applicants in need. To name a few KeeDa, Andreyx, Sultan_Azam, Hari, Jairichi. Great job guys.


Thanks guys for helping. 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## SRK_07

Does anyone has Case officer Farede


----------



## tgurmani

Saraaa said:


> With the help of Allah & prayers of the family, we have received our GRANT today! Can't thank Almighty enough& still can't believe!
> 
> 
> 
> This forum has been my solace, every SINGLE day. Thank you EVERY ONE OF U.
> 
> 
> 
> n lots of prayers for dskch, gonnabeexpat, cajn , Justin, & everyone else in our sept/Oct gang. One by one the gang's getting smaller , so u all ll be sharing this news sooooner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> 
> Points: 65
> 
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> 
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016*
> 
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.*
> 
> *Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
> 
> 2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant (AGAIN)
> 
> Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
> 
> GRANT : 2 FEB 2017
> 
> IED : 6 SEP 2017




Congrats saara, big day for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgurmani

pras07 said:


> Last month my agent got an email from CO (Lisa after 8 months) asking to upload new form 80 for me and my spouse though it was already submitted there. She didn't mention any particular field to fix before uploading so we have just uploaded same form 80 which had submitted earlier as there was no change in particulars. I have never been contacted for any other docs in these 8 months.
> 
> Is there anybody who has come across a similar situation? Any idea what's going on in my case?




Damn. This lisa is problem creator, i have same CO, like in my case i completed medical, 2 days back and report was uploaded before CO (lisa) assigned but still she requested for medical to be completed. 
She is so scary..
This is the 1st time she contacted to you? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

vikaschandra said:


> Most cases known with this CO tends to be delayed :sad:




Wow... thats not at all comforting... 

I understand delayed, But 15 months is too much...


----------



## sultan_azam

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations to everyone who have received their grants. Best wishes to everyone waiting for their grants.
> 
> Lets take the opportunity to Thank few people on the forum who have supported by sharing their experience and knowledge with applicants in need. To name a few KeeDa, Andreyx, Sultan_Azam, Hari, Jairichi. Great job guys.


Thanks KeeDa, Andreyx, vikas chandra, Hari, Jairichi, kaju and everyone who supported me and others during the visa journey. 

you guys and Expatforum are just marvellous


----------



## hari_it_ram

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations to everyone who have received their grants. Best wishes to everyone waiting for their grants.
> 
> Lets take the opportunity to Thank few people on the forum who have supported by sharing their experience and knowledge with applicants in need. To name a few KeeDa, Andreyx, Sultan_Azam, Hari, Jairichi. Great job guys.




Thanks for this message and wish every one a speedy grant on their way. 

However, I am just thinking how did you miss your name from the list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## bug3003

I have received the golden email today for me, wife and kid. (Direct Grant)
All credit goes to the ever helpful forum members here. Thanks a lot for the help and best wishes for all those waiting for the grant


----------



## CaJn

bug3003 said:


> I have received the golden email today for me, wife and kid. (Direct Grant)
> All credit goes to the ever helpful forum members here. Thanks a lot for the help and best wishes for all those waiting for the grant


Congratulations and all the very best :thumb:


----------



## sultan_azam

bug3003 said:


> I have received the golden email today for me, wife and kid. (Direct Grant)
> All credit goes to the ever helpful forum members here. Thanks a lot for the help and best wishes for all those waiting for the grant


congratulations mate... marvellous PTE scores


----------



## pras07

sultan_azam said:


> please check your form 80, is it all in line with your other documents -- education, employment, date of birth, foreign travels, gap in education/employment, passport number etc, check all fields
> 
> Case officer may have observed some mismatch


Hi Sultan,

All details are there and filled the same in previous form 80. When she requested again, she didn't mention anything particularly. So, not sure what she is up to.


----------



## pras07

tgurmani said:


> Damn. This lisa is problem creator, i have same CO, like in my case i completed medical, 2 days back and report was uploaded before CO (lisa) assigned but still she requested for medical to be completed.
> She is so scary..
> This is the 1st time she contacted to you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes first time she has contacted asking same doc again. Last time I was contacted by other CO Catherine 8 days after visa lodgement.


----------



## tikki2282

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations to everyone who have received their grants. Best wishes to everyone waiting for their grants.
> 
> Lets take the opportunity to Thank few people on the forum who have supported by sharing their experience and knowledge with applicants in need. To name a few KeeDa, Andreyx, Sultan_Azam, Hari, Jairichi. Great job guys.




Thank you all for helping each one of us when needed. This journey wouldn't have been possible without your help. Thank you again and keep contributing.


----------



## sultan_azam

pras07 said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> All details are there and filled the same in previous form 80. When she requested again, she didn't mention anything particularly. So, not sure what she is up to.


Let us be hopeful then

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gullu_butt

My CO is also POONAM and I m waiting for last 8 months


----------



## andreyx108b

pras07 said:


> Yes first time she has contacted asking same doc again. Last time I was contacted by other CO Catherine 8 days after visa lodgement.


Its occurs quite often as COs are unable to open corrupt documents.


----------



## pras07

andreyx108b said:


> Its occurs quite often as COs are unable to open corrupt documents.


I understand Andreyx108b. What should i understand by this? They are Ok with my all other documents and my case might be in final stage?


----------



## pushkar1985

bug3003 said:


> I have received the golden email today for me, wife and kid. (Direct Grant)
> All credit goes to the ever helpful forum members here. Thanks a lot for the help and best wishes for all those waiting for the grant


Congrats bro 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## andreyx108b

pras07 said:


> I understand Andreyx108b. What should i understand by this? They are Ok with my all other documents and my case might be in final stage?




You cant say much, only that they have tried to open it, it may take another 4-12 weeks to get processed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pradeep1998

I called up this morning to check on the status of my file as its been 8 months with no contact.
Was lucky to get connected after 45 minutes of wait. The operator on the call took all the details and said that you case is Still Pending and i am not able to see any thing in specific on your case. 

Finally she suggested me to write to the processing team in Brisbane for an update and mark the mail as urgent. 

Senors can you suggest would it be worth writing a mail. As i seen no one gets a prompt reply ever.

Suggestions will be helpful. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tikki2282 said:


> Thank you all for helping each one of us when needed. This journey wouldn't have been possible without your help. Thank you again and keep contributing.


Dude any updates ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aks227

sultan_azam said:


> what stops you from declaring this employment(pte trainer) ????


Because I have applied as a software engineer. And I was supposed to provide only those employment details for which I have got my skills assessment done. What I am doing now (training) is just a casual job till I find a job in IT. Hence the omission.


----------



## andreyx108b

Pradeep1998 said:


> I called up this morning to check on the status of my file as its been 8 months with no contact.
> 
> Was lucky to get connected after 45 minutes of wait. The operator on the call took all the details and said that you case is Still Pending and i am not able to see any thing in specific on your case.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally she suggested me to write to the processing team in Brisbane for an update and mark the mail as urgent.
> 
> 
> 
> Senors can you suggest would it be worth writing a mail. As i seen no one gets a prompt reply ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Suggestions will be helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance.




It wont help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

aks227 said:


> Because I have applied as a software engineer. And I was supposed to provide only those employment details for which I have got my skills assessment done. What I am doing now (training) is just a casual job till I find a job in IT. Hence the omission.


you should justify the claims made in eoi on the day you are invited, after invitation day if you change job/role you can do so without any effect on your visa application

but hiding the facts can affect your application


----------



## Pradeep1998

andreyx108b said:


> It wont help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks Andreyx108b that was even by understanding as well. 

Would it be any good if a raise a complaint on the DIBP website????


----------



## gonnabeexpat

@daksch, @tkk2282, @cajn any updates from your end?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aks227

sultan_azam said:


> you should justify the claims made in eoi on the day you are invited, after invitation day if you change job/role you can do so without any effect on your visa application
> 
> but hiding the facts can affect your application


In my EOI as well I have not mentioned any details about this employment. Just concerned if this would have any kind of impact.


----------



## CaJn

gonnabeexpat said:


> @daksch, @tkk2282, @cajn any updates from your end?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Nope mate, just trying to refresh the inbox every other minutes (when I'm distracted from work); as folk around our time frame had approvals in the recent days..

:fingerscrossed: with bated breath..


----------



## dreamsanj

Pradeep1998 said:


> I called up this morning to check on the status of my file as its been 8 months with no contact.
> Was lucky to get connected after 45 minutes of wait. The operator on the call took all the details and said that you case is Still Pending and i am not able to see any thing in specific on your case.
> 
> Finally she suggested me to write to the processing team in Brisbane for an update and mark the mail as urgent.
> 
> Senors can you suggest would it be worth writing a mail. As i seen no one gets a prompt reply ever.
> 
> Suggestions will be helpful.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


No use sir.. Even my application is 8month old with out CO contact. Have been sending mails every month.. You get default reply.. Nothing really moves.. I would love to get job in those office.. No work full pay.. My respect for Indian govt office grew multiple times 

eoi 26111- Nov 17/2015
invite 190- may 5/2016
visa lodge - may 25/2016
status:received
grant : to be updated


----------



## ibbz87

guys if even after 28 days of the info provided, if we dont get any feedback, would it be a bad idea to mail gsn adelaide?
because i read somewhere that they should get back to us within 28 days of info provided.
i applied through agent but i do have all the datails with me, can i email them too?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamsanj

bug3003 said:


> I have received the golden email today for me, wife and kid. (Direct Grant)
> All credit goes to the ever helpful forum members here. Thanks a lot for the help and best wishes for all those waiting for the grant


Congratulations.. Please share your time line 

eoi 26111- Nov 17/2015
invite 190- may 5/2016
visa lodge - may 25/2016
status:received
grant : to be updated


----------



## Pradeep1998

dreamsanj said:


> No use sir.. Even my application is 8month old with out CO contact. Have been sending mails every month.. You get default reply.. Nothing really moves.. I would love to get job in those office.. No work full pay.. My respect for Indian govt office grew multiple times
> 
> eoi 26111- Nov 17/2015
> invite 190- may 5/2016
> visa lodge - may 25/2016
> status:received
> grant : to be updated


Hi,

Have you tried raising a complaint on the DIBP Web Site. Is that option also absolute.


----------



## misecmisc

bug3003 said:


> I have received the golden email today for me, wife and kid. (Direct Grant)
> All credit goes to the ever helpful forum members here. Thanks a lot for the help and best wishes for all those waiting for the grant


Congrats.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

Guys

I received an email today from the CO. My case is picked by Brisbane team. CO name is Judith. Visa lodged on 11th Jan 2017

She asked me below details. Kindly help me . . .

Police clearance certificates
Receipt of your FBI clearance is acknowledged; however please refer to the link below
for further information regarding the police clearance requirements for USA residents.
State Police Clearances are required for each State in which you have lived for at least 3
months for the last 12 months. Your state clearance/s remain/s outstanding.

Apart from this, how fast Brisbane team process the applications ?

In my case I front loaded all the documents unfortunately missed this state police clearance since I am not aware of. 

Please help. Thanks


----------



## australianexpat2015

tgurmani said:


> Damn. This lisa is problem creator, i have same CO, like in my case i completed medical, 2 days back and report was uploaded before CO (lisa) assigned but still she requested for medical to be completed.
> She is so scary..
> This is the 1st time she contacted to you?
> 
> 
> I have the same CO Lisa. She asked my wife's PTE scores to be send again on 4th Jan. We took a test and uploaded the same on 9th Jan. No contact so far. Does that mean trouble?


----------



## harryking

Friends,

I'm very excited to let you all know that after a long wait of 153 days, I have received the Golden email this morning. This forum was my only solace during the time of distress and can't thank enough to all the members who have taught me what patience is all about. My timelines are as follows....

ANZCO Code - 263111

Total points claimed for 189 visa - 75

Visa Lodgement date - 30th Aug 2016.

CO contact from Adelaide for form 80, 1221, PCC, medicals - 7th Sep 2016

Docs submitted except US PCC - 4th Oct 2016

US PCC submitted - 6th Dec 2016.

Called DIBP for the first time on 22nd Dec 2016 and was told that application is in progress and it may take 3-6 months to know the results.

As per the advice from a few experts in the forum, I called DIBP again yesterday (2nd feb 2017) and I was told that the application is in progress and hopefully it shouldn't take longer for a decision to be made, but no SLA can be shared at the moment. She also told me to send a email to Adelaide team asking for a status.

Finally received the Golden email on 3rd Feb 2017. Not sure if calling DIBP was a coincidence or it really helped but worth giving it a shot.


----------



## ksrikanthh

harryking said:


> Friends,
> 
> I'm very excited to let you all know that after a long wait of 153 days, I have received the Golden email this morning. This forum was my only solace during the time of distress and can't thank enough to all the members who have taught me what patience is all about. My timelines are as follows....
> 
> ANZCO Code - 263111
> 
> Total points claimed for 189 visa - 75
> 
> Visa Lodgement date - 30th Aug 2016.
> 
> CO contact from Adelaide for form 80, 1221, PCC, medicals - 7th Sep 2016
> 
> Docs submitted except US PCC - 4th Oct 2016
> 
> US PCC submitted - 6th Dec 2016.
> 
> Called DIBP for the first time on 22nd Dec 2016 and was told that application is in progress and it may take 3-6 months to know the results.
> 
> As per the advice from a few experts in the forum, I called DIBP again yesterday (2nd feb 2017) and I was told that the application is in progress and hopefully it shouldn't take longer for a decision to be made, but no SLA can be shared at the moment. She also told me to send a email to Adelaide team asking for a status.
> 
> Finally received the Golden email on 3rd Feb 2017. Not sure if calling DIBP was a coincidence or it really helped but worth giving it a shot.


Great, congrats harry !!! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

SRK_07 said:


> Can you please share your contact number I will whatsapp you... If I get any update or response... As I would be meeting my agent tomorrow for same


Hi @SRK_07 and @ suppala.sudhir : Can you friends please let me know also about the solution for the query of getting PCC for wife for before marriage name of wife? My wife's surname also got changed after marriage. Last month I got her passport created for the first time. My marriage date is more than 7 years old. So I may also get similar query from CO regarding wife before marriage name PCC. So please let me know or message me the solution for this query? Thanks for your help.


----------



## misecmisc

harryking said:


> Friends,
> 
> I'm very excited to let you all know that after a long wait of 153 days, I have received the Golden email this morning. This forum was my only solace during the time of distress and can't thank enough to all the members who have taught me what patience is all about. My timelines are as follows....
> 
> ANZCO Code - 263111
> 
> Total points claimed for 189 visa - 75
> 
> Visa Lodgement date - 30th Aug 2016.
> 
> CO contact from Adelaide for form 80, 1221, PCC, medicals - 7th Sep 2016
> 
> Docs submitted except US PCC - 4th Oct 2016
> 
> US PCC submitted - 6th Dec 2016.
> 
> Called DIBP for the first time on 22nd Dec 2016 and was told that application is in progress and it may take 3-6 months to know the results.
> 
> As per the advice from a few experts in the forum, I called DIBP again yesterday (2nd feb 2017) and I was told that the application is in progress and hopefully it shouldn't take longer for a decision to be made, but no SLA can be shared at the moment. She also told me to send a email to Adelaide team asking for a status.
> 
> Finally received the Golden email on 3rd Feb 2017. Not sure if calling DIBP was a coincidence or it really helped but worth giving it a shot.


Congrats.


----------



## CaJn

harryking said:


> Friends,
> 
> I'm very excited to let you all know that after a long wait of 153 days, I have received the Golden email this morning. This forum was my only solace during the time of distress and can't thank enough to all the members who have taught me what patience is all about. My timelines are as follows....
> 
> ANZCO Code - 263111
> 
> Total points claimed for 189 visa - 75
> 
> Visa Lodgement date - 30th Aug 2016.
> 
> CO contact from Adelaide for form 80, 1221, PCC, medicals - 7th Sep 2016
> 
> Docs submitted except US PCC - 4th Oct 2016
> 
> US PCC submitted - 6th Dec 2016.


Congrats mate! Happy to see some movement at Adelaide for folks around the same time frame..
All the very best :thumb:


----------



## bug3003

CaJn said:


> Congratulations and all the very best :thumb:


Thanks for the wishes.


----------



## bug3003

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations mate... marvellous PTE scores


Thanks Sultan.
You have been of great help. Just reading your replies and posts has cleared a lot of my doubts


----------



## bug3003

pushkar1985 said:


> Congrats bro
> 
> 233512: Mechanical engineer
> 65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


Thank you. Wishing you all the best for for your process.


----------



## BPK

Hi All,

After waiting for an year and sending multiple emails, made the call today morning to DIBP. Got connected after 30-35 mins. The lady said that there is nothing pending from my end and we just need to wait more. She said she will put a note on my case about the call that I made.

If nothing works out till the end of next week I will be submitting a complaint. 

Job Code: 261312 - Developer Programmer
Points: 65
Visa Lodge: 02/03/2016
Additional Docs Requested: 2/23/2016 (CO- Lisa)
Requested Docs submitted: 3/19/2016
Additional Docs Submitted: 4/4/2016
Visa Grant: WAITING!


----------



## bug3003

dreamsanj said:


> Congratulations.. Please share your time line
> 
> eoi 26111- Nov 17/2015
> invite 190- may 5/2016
> visa lodge - may 25/2016
> status:received
> grant : to be updated


Timelines in signature.
Visa lodged - 24th Dec 2016. Docs uploaded by 2nd Jan 2017.
PCC completed - 31st Oct 2016. Meds completed 9th Nov 2016


----------



## tikki2282

gonnabeexpat said:


> @daksch, @tkk2282, @cajn any updates from your end?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




No updates Bro.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

BPK said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After waiting for an year and sending multiple emails, made the call today morning to DIBP. Got connected after 30-35 mins. The lady said that there is nothing pending from my end and we just need to wait more. She said she will put a note on my case about the call that I made.
> 
> If nothing works out till the end of next week I will be submitting a complaint.
> 
> Job Code: 261312 - Developer Programmer
> Points: 65
> Visa Lodge: 02/03/2016
> Additional Docs Requested: 2/23/2016 (CO- Lisa)
> Requested Docs submitted: 3/19/2016
> Additional Docs Submitted: 4/4/2016
> Visa Grant: WAITING!


Which team dude ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tgurmani

pras07 said:


> Yes first time she has contacted asking same doc again. Last time I was contacted by other CO Catherine 8 days after visa lodgement.




What information Catherine (CO assigned after 8 days of visa lodgment) asked you that it took 8 months to be contacted again? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pras07

tgurmani said:


> What information Catherine (CO assigned after 8 days of visa lodgment) asked you that it took 8 months to be contacted again?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She was assigned while I was submitting the documents so asked form 80, medicals and PCC which was submitted and IP clicked in 2 days. Then Lisa contacted after 8 months to upload new form 80.


----------



## mastkhare

harryking said:


> Friends,
> 
> I'm very excited to let you all know that after a long wait of 153 days, I have received the Golden email this morning. This forum was my only solace during the time of distress and can't thank enough to all the members who have taught me what patience is all about. My timelines are as follows....
> 
> ANZCO Code - 263111
> 
> Total points claimed for 189 visa - 75
> 
> Visa Lodgement date - 30th Aug 2016.
> 
> CO contact from Adelaide for form 80, 1221, PCC, medicals - 7th Sep 2016
> 
> Docs submitted except US PCC - 4th Oct 2016
> 
> US PCC submitted - 6th Dec 2016.
> 
> Called DIBP for the first time on 22nd Dec 2016 and was told that application is in progress and it may take 3-6 months to know the results.
> 
> As per the advice from a few experts in the forum, I called DIBP again yesterday (2nd feb 2017) and I was told that the application is in progress and hopefully it shouldn't take longer for a decision to be made, but no SLA can be shared at the moment. She also told me to send a email to Adelaide team asking for a status.
> 
> Finally received the Golden email on 3rd Feb 2017. Not sure if calling DIBP was a coincidence or it really helped but worth giving it a shot.


Congrats bro!! goodluck for future endeavours!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

harryking said:


> Friends,
> 
> I'm very excited to let you all know that after a long wait of 153 days, I have received the Golden email this morning. This forum was my only solace during the time of distress and can't thank enough to all the members who have taught me what patience is all about. My timelines are as follows....
> 
> ANZCO Code - 263111
> 
> Total points claimed for 189 visa - 75
> 
> Visa Lodgement date - 30th Aug 2016.
> 
> CO contact from Adelaide for form 80, 1221, PCC, medicals - 7th Sep 2016
> 
> Docs submitted except US PCC - 4th Oct 2016
> 
> US PCC submitted - 6th Dec 2016.
> 
> Called DIBP for the first time on 22nd Dec 2016 and was told that application is in progress and it may take 3-6 months to know the results.
> 
> As per the advice from a few experts in the forum, I called DIBP again yesterday (2nd feb 2017) and I was told that the application is in progress and hopefully it shouldn't take longer for a decision to be made, but no SLA can be shared at the moment. She also told me to send a email to Adelaide team asking for a status.
> 
> Finally received the Golden email on 3rd Feb 2017. Not sure if calling DIBP was a coincidence or it really helped but worth giving it a shot.


Congratulations harry. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebilsaa

harryking said:


> Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very excited to let you all know that after a long wait of 153 days, I have received the Golden email this morning. This forum was my only solace during the time of distress and can't thank enough to all the members who have taught me what patience is all about. My timelines are as follows....
> 
> 
> 
> ANZCO Code - 263111
> 
> 
> 
> Total points claimed for 189 visa - 75
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodgement date - 30th Aug 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> CO contact from Adelaide for form 80, 1221, PCC, medicals - 7th Sep 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Docs submitted except US PCC - 4th Oct 2016
> 
> 
> 
> US PCC submitted - 6th Dec 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> Called DIBP for the first time on 22nd Dec 2016 and was told that application is in progress and it may take 3-6 months to know the results.
> 
> 
> 
> As per the advice from a few experts in the forum, I called DIBP again yesterday (2nd feb 2017) and I was told that the application is in progress and hopefully it shouldn't take longer for a decision to be made, but no SLA can be shared at the moment. She also told me to send a email to Adelaide team asking for a status.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally received the Golden email on 3rd Feb 2017. Not sure if calling DIBP was a coincidence or it really helped but worth giving it a shot.




Congrats , i dont know if u send an email to them after ur call or no, but if u did it means and it seems that the mail helped not the call 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

Gullu_butt said:


> My CO is also POONAM and I m waiting for last 8 months




POONAM waiting for 14 months


----------



## dakshch

gonnabeexpat said:


> @daksch, @tkk2282, @cajn any updates from your end?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Update from my end is... Another week over and still nothing  424 days


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
Did anyone on this thread used icici travel card for paying their 189 visa application fees? If yes, then do you remember how much was the difference between the rate icici bank put in comparison to the rate which we see using google? Last week on google it showed 1 AUD equal to 51.50 INR and same day on checking icici bank rate for travel card, the person at bank counter told the rate as 52.90 INR, so a difference of 1.40 INR - is this the usual difference between google search exchange rate and icici bank rate for loading travel card in AUD? Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

dakshch said:


> Update from my end is... Another week over and still nothing  424 days


Don't worry friend, your visa may be just coming soon to you. I think that you told that your employer was called for verification, if i can remember correctly. So this indicates your visa application is getting processed. All the best to you.

May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## vikaskamboj

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Did anyone on this thread used icici travel card for paying their 189 visa application fees? If yes, then do you remember how much was the difference between the rate icici bank put in comparison to the rate which we see using google? Last week on google it showed 1 AUD equal to 51.50 INR and same day on checking icici bank rate for travel card, the person at bank counter told the rate as 52.90 INR, so a difference of 1.40 INR - is this the usual difference between google search exchange rate and icici bank rate for loading travel card in AUD? Any information here please. Thanks.


Yes, they charge almost one and a half rupee extra than exchange rate. However I found no alternate to pay and ultimately had to use it anyway.


----------



## sultan_azam

aks227 said:


> In my EOI as well I have not mentioned any details about this employment. Just concerned if this would have any kind of impact.


not a problem if you have not mentioned in past, but it will be good if you update them now. it will not affect your visa application

dibp gets emotional if applicant hides facts.. moreover as i said earlier your claims made in eoi should be justifiable on the day of invitation...


----------



## sultan_azam

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Guys
> 
> I received an email today from the CO. My case is picked by Brisbane team. CO name is Judith. Visa lodged on 11th Jan 2017
> 
> She asked me below details. Kindly help me . . .
> 
> Police clearance certificates
> Receipt of your FBI clearance is acknowledged; however please refer to the link below
> for further information regarding the police clearance requirements for USA residents.
> State Police Clearances are required for each State in which you have lived for at least 3
> months for the last 12 months. Your state clearance/s remain/s outstanding.
> 
> Apart from this, how fast Brisbane team process the applications ?
> 
> In my case I front loaded all the documents unfortunately missed this state police clearance since I am not aware of.
> 
> Please help. Thanks



till now i hve heard of FBI pcc only, this state pcc from USA is a new term for me

thanks for sharing this information


----------



## sultan_azam

harryking said:


> Friends,
> 
> I'm very excited to let you all know that after a long wait of 153 days, I have received the Golden email this morning. This forum was my only solace during the time of distress and can't thank enough to all the members who have taught me what patience is all about. My timelines are as follows....
> 
> ANZCO Code - 263111
> 
> Total points claimed for 189 visa - 75
> 
> Visa Lodgement date - 30th Aug 2016.
> 
> CO contact from Adelaide for form 80, 1221, PCC, medicals - 7th Sep 2016
> 
> Docs submitted except US PCC - 4th Oct 2016
> 
> US PCC submitted - 6th Dec 2016.
> 
> Called DIBP for the first time on 22nd Dec 2016 and was told that application is in progress and it may take 3-6 months to know the results.
> 
> As per the advice from a few experts in the forum, I called DIBP again yesterday (2nd feb 2017) and I was told that the application is in progress and hopefully it shouldn't take longer for a decision to be made, but no SLA can be shared at the moment. She also told me to send a email to Adelaide team asking for a status.
> 
> Finally received the Golden email on 3rd Feb 2017. Not sure if calling DIBP was a coincidence or it really helped but worth giving it a shot.


congratulations Harry


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Did anyone on this thread used icici travel card for paying their 189 visa application fees? If yes, then do you remember how much was the difference between the rate icici bank put in comparison to the rate which we see using google? Last week on google it showed 1 AUD equal to 51.50 INR and same day on checking icici bank rate for travel card, the person at bank counter told the rate as 52.90 INR, so a difference of 1.40 INR - is this the usual difference between google search exchange rate and icici bank rate for loading travel card in AUD? Any information here please. Thanks.


i used and rate difference was something similar, the lady gave further discount of 25p or so after some pestering


----------



## NP101

Just a quick question fellows 
Can we upload our 189 docs in PDF format or not as its mentioned to upload in JPG or USB it just for the citizenship applicant?


----------



## vikaschandra

harryking said:


> Friends,
> 
> I'm very excited to let you all know that after a long wait of 153 days, I have received the Golden email this morning. This forum was my only solace during the time of distress and can't thank enough to all the members who have taught me what patience is all about. My timelines are as follows....
> 
> ANZCO Code - 263111
> 
> Total points claimed for 189 visa - 75
> 
> Visa Lodgement date - 30th Aug 2016.
> 
> CO contact from Adelaide for form 80, 1221, PCC, medicals - 7th Sep 2016
> 
> Docs submitted except US PCC - 4th Oct 2016
> 
> US PCC submitted - 6th Dec 2016.
> 
> Called DIBP for the first time on 22nd Dec 2016 and was told that application is in progress and it may take 3-6 months to know the results.
> 
> As per the advice from a few experts in the forum, I called DIBP again yesterday (2nd feb 2017) and I was told that the application is in progress and hopefully it shouldn't take longer for a decision to be made, but no SLA can be shared at the moment. She also told me to send a email to Adelaide team asking for a status.
> 
> Finally received the Golden email on 3rd Feb 2017. Not sure if calling DIBP was a coincidence or it really helped but worth giving it a shot.


Congratulations Harry


----------



## vikaschandra

NP101 said:


> Just a quick question fellows
> Can we upload our 189 docs in PDF format or not as its mentioned to upload in JPG or USB it just for the citizenship applicant?


Pdf is accepted


----------



## harinderjitf5

yes you can go for pdf docs.


NP101 said:


> Just a quick question fellows
> Can we upload our 189 docs in PDF format or not as its mentioned to upload in JPG or USB it just for the citizenship applicant?


----------



## NP101

vikaschandra said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick question fellows
> Can we upload our 189 docs in PDF format or not as its mentioned to upload in JPG or USB it just for the citizenship applicant?
> 
> 
> 
> Pdf is accepted
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## misecmisc

vikaskamboj said:


> Yes, they charge almost one and a half rupee extra than exchange rate. However I found no alternate to pay and ultimately had to use it anyway.


Thanks @vikaskamboj and @sultan_azam for your replies. A follow-up question: If we use debit card of icici bank saving account, then will the same rate apply, which icici bank person will tell on the same day for travel card? If yes, then what difference does it make if we use debit card or travel card? In other words, what other advantage we have in using travel card, which we do not have in debit card? Please throw some light here. Thanks.


----------



## MG22

*Longest wait in Received status*

What is the longest wait in the received status after visa Lodge - No CO contact - no mail just waiting in dark. 

Mine is 40 Calender days and 26 Business days


----------



## drasadqamar

By the grace of Almighty Allah and prayers of everyone we have got visa grant today 3rd February. This forum was proved to be very helpful in clarifying many queries and confusion. I would like to thank everyone member of this forum and my prayers are with those who are waiting for grants. Thanks once again. Now the real journey would start. 
My timelines are
Vetassess applied on 5th October 16
Docs recieved by Vetassess on 15th Oct 16
Vetassess assessment positive on 1st December 2016
EOI on 1st December 2016
Invitation on 7th December 2016
Visa applied on 9th December 2016
Documents submitted on 27th December
Grant on 3rd February 17
IED is 21 Dec 17
Best of luck


----------



## misecmisc

drasadqamar said:


> By the grace of Almighty Allah and prayers of everyone we have got visa grant today 3rd February. This forum was proved to be very helpful in clarifying many queries and confusion. I would like to thank everyone member of this forum and my prayers are with those who are waiting for grants. Thanks once again. Now the real journey would start.
> My timelines are
> Vetassess applied on 5th October 16
> Docs recieved by Vetassess on 15th Oct 16
> Vetassess assessment positive on 1st December 2016
> EOI on 1st December 2016
> Invitation on 7th December 2016
> Visa applied on 9th December 2016
> Documents submitted on 27th December
> Grant on 3rd February 17
> IED is 21 Dec 17
> Best of luck


Congrats.


----------



## tgurmani

BPK said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> After waiting for an year and sending multiple emails, made the call today morning to DIBP. Got connected after 30-35 mins. The lady said that there is nothing pending from my end and we just need to wait more. She said she will put a note on my case about the call that I made.
> 
> 
> 
> If nothing works out till the end of next week I will be submitting a complaint.
> 
> 
> 
> Job Code: 261312 - Developer Programmer
> 
> Points: 65
> 
> Visa Lodge: 02/03/2016
> 
> Additional Docs Requested: 2/23/2016 (CO- Lisa)
> 
> Requested Docs submitted: 3/19/2016
> 
> Additional Docs Submitted: 4/4/2016
> 
> Visa Grant: WAITING!



Again " LISA" oh my..she is screwing all cases..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aks227

sultan_azam said:


> not a problem if you have not mentioned in past, but it will be good if you update them now. it will not affect your visa application
> 
> dibp gets emotional if applicant hides facts.. moreover as i said earlier your claims made in eoi should be justifiable on the day of invitation...



Thank you for your kind response. Can you please let me know how I can update them? I mean is it by mail or any other means?

Also I have a new query. Is it possible to submit application for birth certificate from VFS Global in the appointment time scheduled for PCC? Or should I schedule a different appointment altogether?


----------



## BPK

gonnabeexpat said:


> Which team dude ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Adelaide


----------



## nmagdy

Congrats

​


drasadqamar said:


> By the grace of Almighty Allah and prayers of everyone we have got visa grant today 3rd February. This forum was proved to be very helpful in clarifying many queries and confusion. I would like to thank everyone member of this forum and my prayers are with those who are waiting for grants. Thanks once again. Now the real journey would start.
> My timelines are
> Vetassess applied on 5th October 16
> Docs recieved by Vetassess on 15th Oct 16
> Vetassess assessment positive on 1st December 2016
> EOI on 1st December 2016
> Invitation on 7th December 2016
> Visa applied on 9th December 2016
> Documents submitted on 27th December
> Grant on 3rd February 17
> IED is 21 Dec 17
> Best of luck


----------



## vikaschandra

drasadqamar said:


> By the grace of Almighty Allah and prayers of everyone we have got visa grant today 3rd February. This forum was proved to be very helpful in clarifying many queries and confusion. I would like to thank everyone member of this forum and my prayers are with those who are waiting for grants. Thanks once again. Now the real journey would start.
> My timelines are
> Vetassess applied on 5th October 16
> Docs recieved by Vetassess on 15th Oct 16
> Vetassess assessment positive on 1st December 2016
> EOI on 1st December 2016
> Invitation on 7th December 2016
> Visa applied on 9th December 2016
> Documents submitted on 27th December
> Grant on 3rd February 17
> IED is 21 Dec 17
> Best of luck


Congratulations DrAsad


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Congratulations to all who received the grant

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Congratulations to all who received the grant.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## denizu

be positive mate. cheers.



MG22 said:


> What is the longest wait in the received status after visa Lodge - No CO contact - no mail just waiting in dark.
> 
> Mine is 40 Calender days and 26 Business days


----------



## NP101

Guys any idea about the following

NON-MIGRATING DEPENDENT FAMILY MEMBERS

What should I select NO? Because it's only me and partner in the application no kids?
Or the applicant have to mention his/Her SINLINGS details in it?


----------



## mastkhare

drasadqamar said:


> By the grace of Almighty Allah and prayers of everyone we have got visa grant today 3rd February. This forum was proved to be very helpful in clarifying many queries and confusion. I would like to thank everyone member of this forum and my prayers are with those who are waiting for grants. Thanks once again. Now the real journey would start.
> My timelines are
> Vetassess applied on 5th October 16
> Docs recieved by Vetassess on 15th Oct 16
> Vetassess assessment positive on 1st December 2016
> EOI on 1st December 2016
> Invitation on 7th December 2016
> Visa applied on 9th December 2016
> Documents submitted on 27th December
> Grant on 3rd February 17
> IED is 21 Dec 17
> Best of luck


Congrats brother


----------



## mint123

NP101 said:


> Guys any idea about the following
> 
> NON-MIGRATING DEPENDENT FAMILY MEMBERS
> 
> What should I select NO? Because it's only me and partner in the application no kids?
> Or the applicant have to mention his/Her SINLINGS details in it?


Yes, you should select no. If you select yes, you have to prove to DIBP that they are depending on you by providing further information like how you pay for their living and also, you will need to get their PCC as well even though they are not migrating with you.


----------



## hari_it_ram

MG22 said:


> What is the longest wait in the received status after visa Lodge - No CO contact - no mail just waiting in dark.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is 40 Calender days and 26 Business days




7 months.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Thanks @vikaskamboj and @sultan_azam for your replies. A follow-up question: If we use debit card of icici bank saving account, then will the same rate apply, which icici bank person will tell on the same day for travel card? If yes, then what difference does it make if we use debit card or travel card? In other words, what other advantage we have in using travel card, which we do not have in debit card? Please throw some light here. Thanks.


at my time of visa lodge it was not possible to pay with debit card. even it happens some day the conversion rates will be much more as compared to that when we load in travel card


----------



## sultan_azam

NP101 said:


> Just a quick question fellows
> Can we upload our 189 docs in PDF format or not as its mentioned to upload in JPG or USB it just for the citizenship applicant?


yes, we can upload in pdf format


----------



## sultan_azam

drasadqamar said:


> By the grace of Almighty Allah and prayers of everyone we have got visa grant today 3rd February. This forum was proved to be very helpful in clarifying many queries and confusion. I would like to thank everyone member of this forum and my prayers are with those who are waiting for grants. Thanks once again. Now the real journey would start.
> My timelines are
> Vetassess applied on 5th October 16
> Docs recieved by Vetassess on 15th Oct 16
> Vetassess assessment positive on 1st December 2016
> EOI on 1st December 2016
> Invitation on 7th December 2016
> Visa applied on 9th December 2016
> Documents submitted on 27th December
> Grant on 3rd February 17
> IED is 21 Dec 17
> Best of luck



congratulations Dr Asad.... all the best


----------



## sultan_azam

aks227 said:


> Thank you for your kind response. Can you please let me know how I can update them? I mean is it by mail or any other means?
> 
> Also I have a new query. Is it possible to submit application for birth certificate from VFS Global in the appointment time scheduled for PCC? Or should I schedule a different appointment altogether?


you can update them via immiaccount -- UPDATE US--- there you can see the options

if not then fill and sign form 1022 and upload inside immiaccount

i have zero idea about your other query


----------



## sultan_azam

NP101 said:


> Guys any idea about the following
> 
> NON-MIGRATING DEPENDENT FAMILY MEMBERS
> 
> What should I select NO? Because it's only me and partner in the application no kids?
> Or the applicant have to mention his/Her SINLINGS details in it?


just mention "no"


----------



## ahmedali85

Is anyone travelling to Australia by the end of this month? 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedali85

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations Dr Asad.... all the best


Congrats 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanavsharma

ramanjot kaur said:


> kanavsharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations everyone who have recieved their grants today.
> Anyone left from March 2016 timeline?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes.. i m still left.. visa lodged 30 march
Click to expand...

19 th March.  
Who is your CO? Mine is Velly. Sent 7th email today morning. 
There should b penalties for such no-reason delays.


----------



## kanavsharma

ahmedali85 said:


> Is anyone travelling to Australia by the end of this month?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


Hope to get a chance to travel by end of this year atleast.


----------



## riteshgarg07

MG22 said:


> What is the longest wait in the received status after visa Lodge - No CO contact - no mail just waiting in dark.
> 
> Mine is 40 Calender days and 26 Business days


Mine 69 days


----------



## Sydneyboy

Hey guys,

Just need to ask a question.

My passport is going to expire in April 2017, could it be a reason my application is still in progress since last provided documents on 6th Nov 2016.

Is my CO is waiting for me to upload the new passport?

Waiting for response.

Lodgement date 27 Sept, 2016.


----------



## Manan008

riteshgarg07 said:


> Mine 69 days


I got it on 119th day. 90 percent people got in 120 days.


----------



## Manan008

Saraaa said:


> With the help of Allah & prayers of the family, we have received our GRANT today! Can't thank Almighty enough& still can't believe!
> 
> This forum has been my solace, every SINGLE day. Thank you EVERY ONE OF U.
> 
> n lots of prayers for dskch, gonnabeexpat, cajn , Justin, & everyone else in our sept/Oct gang. One by one the gang's getting smaller , so u all ll be sharing this news sooooner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Points: 65
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016*
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.*
> *Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
> 2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant (AGAIN)
> Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
> GRANT : 2 FEB 2017
> IED : 6 SEP 2017



Congrats Sara. Happy for you and your family ...


----------



## misecmisc

Manan008 said:


> I got it on 119th day. 90 percent people got in 120 days.


You mean total visa processing time or time after last document submitted and Information Provided button clicked? Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## sharifffarid

MG22 said:


> What is the longest wait in the received status after visa Lodge - No CO contact - no mail just waiting in dark.
> 
> Mine is 40 Calender days and 26 Business days


71 days and still "Received" status. No HR contacts for emp verification. Simply nothing.:noidea:


----------



## sharifffarid

Manan008 said:


> I got it on 119th day. 90 percent people got in 120 days.


hey bro, what do you mean by wrong signature dates on forms?


----------



## NP101

Hi guys I sent my PTE REPORT to DIBP but haven't received the confirmation email from PTE that it has been sent and if I tried to resend it says the report already sent
Anyone knows what's the issue or same thing happened with anyone else?


----------



## MG22

NP101 said:


> Hi guys I sent my PTE REPORT to DIBP but haven't received the confirmation email from PTE that it has been sent and if I tried to resend it says the report already sent
> Anyone knows what's the issue or same thing happened with anyone else?


How do you send PTE report from PTE website. I could see it asking for coutry and then state but I don't know which state to choose for 189.

NO CO contact yet so don't know whom should I send


----------



## NP101

MG22 said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys I sent my PTE REPORT to DIBP but haven't received the confirmation email from PTE that it has been sent and if I tried to resend it says the report already sent
> Anyone knows what's the issue or same thing happened with anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> How do you send PTE report from PTE website. I could see it asking for coutry and then state but I don't know which state to choose for 189.
> 
> NO CO contact yet so don't know whom should I send
Click to expand...

Login go to send scores search DIBP OR IMMIGRATION there will be two option select the first one click to send and confirm


----------



## Ary_007

*Does Brisbane take more time to grant ?*



farjaf said:


> Welcome to Brisbane waiting gang


I have lodged my visa on 29th of Nov,2016 and the CO from Brisbane office asked only for my medicals on 13th of Dec,2016. I did my medicals post that in the same week itself but the status is showing assessment in progress since then. It has been more than 1.5 months now and the response is still the same.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
One query - Do we need to submit ITR-V form for all the previous years of our employment and for each company in which we worked? I just checked now and it seems I only have ITR-V for last 3 years currently, and for previous years since I asked an agent to submit my income tax return, I got the ITR-V document from that agent, but seems like I have missed those ITR-V documents for years previous to last 3 years.

So, in short, the query is - does not having ITR-V form for a previous company's employment will lead to employment verification for that previous company? Any ideas please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## vikaschandra

Ary_007 said:


> I have lodged my visa on 29th of Nov,2016 and the CO from Brisbane office asked only for my medicals on 13th of Dec,2016. I did my medicals post that in the same week itself but the status is showing assessment in progress since then. It has been more than 1.5 months now and the response is still the same.


These days after the additional evidence is submitted the average time for the CO to look back to the file seems to be around 12 weeks. have patience mate things will move on. The status remains the same until either you are further requested for evidences that's when it would change back to "Information Requested" or from here it would go to be "Finalized"


----------



## vikaschandra

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> One query - Do we need to submit ITR-V form for all the previous years of our employment and for each company in which we worked? I just checked now and it seems I only have ITR-V for last 3 years currently, and for previous years since I asked an agent to submit my income tax return, I got the ITR-V document from that agent, but seems like I have missed those ITR-V documents for years previous to last 3 years.
> 
> So, in short, the query is - does not having ITR-V form for a previous company's employment will lead to employment verification for that previous company? Any ideas please suggest. Thanks.


ITR-V is an additional evidence, if you have already submitted pay stubs, bank statement, salary certificate etc from those employment it should serve the purpose. This is not a mandate to be fulfilled.


----------



## pbg_1981

Hi Everyone,:help::help::help:
I have submitted the visa application on 2nd Feb 2017 and in the process of submitting the documents.
I submitted some of the documents, but not as per the guidelines as below:
*"
When naming your files to be attached to an online application only use numbers 0–9 and letters A–Z (upper and lower case), dashes '–' and underscores '_'.

You must avoid using spaces ' ', periods '.', ampersand '&', hash '#', star '*', exclamation marks '!', quotations '' "" and any other character that is not a letter, a number, a dash or an underscore. "*
I have given the filename which have space between words like : for eg.:
*"IELTS RESULTS".*
It should be *"IELTS_RESULTS".*
I have not followed guidelines and have spaces between words when giving the names.
I have almost uploaded 37 documents like this in my application.
Does this may create problem?
I am really worried, kindly guide.
Thanks in advance.

Edit/Delete Message


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Hi Experts,

My details:
189 Visa applied on - 11 Dec 2016. 
My current app Status - Assessment in progress

I have few queries. Please let me know your views.

1) My current employer's latest payslip uploaded in immiaccount is of Aug 2016 (similar to ACS), do you think I need to update the immiaccount with Jan 2017 payslip and bank statement? 

2) Also - Passport is uploaded as Travel document. I have passport as age proof. Do I need to upload it again under Age evidence or CO will figure that out from travel category. Currently Age evidence node is empty in my account.

3) Work experience evidence: I have uploaded employment letters, work reference, payslip with bank statements. Is this enough? I have not considered form16/IT returns in the upload.

4) If I do upload these documents will that delay my file processing further with CO? i.e. 12 weeks from last file uploaded. (I know this cannot be predicted but would be great if you can share your experience).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ethical.prodigy

pbg_1981 said:


> Hi Everyone,:help::help::help:
> I have submitted the visa application on 2nd Feb 2017 and in the process of submitting the documents.
> I submitted some of the documents, but not as per the guidelines as below:
> *"
> When naming your files to be attached to an online application only use numbers 0–9 and letters A–Z (upper and lower case), dashes '–' and underscores '_'.
> 
> You must avoid using spaces ' ', periods '.', ampersand '&', hash '#', star '*', exclamation marks '!', quotations '' "" and any other character that is not a letter, a number, a dash or an underscore. "*
> I have given the filename which have space between words like : for eg.:
> *"IELTS RESULTS".*
> It should be *"IELTS_RESULTS".*
> I have not followed guidelines and have spaces between words when giving the names.
> I have almost uploaded 37 documents like this in my application.
> Does this may create problem?
> I am really worried, kindly guide.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Edit/Delete Message


Hi PBJ, 

Although DIBP has mentioned it in their guidelines, I think space is perfectly ok. There are people in this forum who have got the grant inspite of space in their file names.

Please do not worry as we cannot correct whats uploaded. Hope you get your grant soon!


----------



## pbg_1981

ethical.prodigy said:


> Hi PBJ,
> 
> Although DIBP has mentioned it in their guidelines, I think space is perfectly ok. There are people in this forum who have got the grant inspite of space in their file names.
> 
> Please do not worry as we cannot correct whats uploaded. Hope you get your grant soon!


Hi Ethical.prodigy,
Thanks for your reply.
Hope it will work.
Thanks for your boost.
Thank you.


----------



## Sydneyboy

Hey guys,

Just need to ask a question.

My passport is going to expire in April 2017, could it be a reason my application is still in progress since last provided documents on 6th Nov 2016.

Is my CO waiting for me to upload the new passport?



Lodgement date 27 Sept, 2016.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Sydneyboy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just need to ask a question.
> 
> My passport is going to expire in April 2017, could it be a reason my application is still in progress since last provided documents on 6th Nov 2016.
> 
> Is my CO waiting for me to upload the new passport?
> 
> 
> 
> Lodgement date 27 Sept, 2016.


I think less than 6 months expiry date might possibly be getting highlighted in security checks. You will anyway have to renew the passport, so why not schedule that and upload latest passport when available. May be also drop an email to CO on the updated document. I'm not sure how new uploads impact when status is assessment in progress.


----------



## vikaschandra

ethical.prodigy said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> My details:
> 189 Visa applied on - 11 Dec 2016.
> My current app Status - Assessment in progress
> 
> I have few queries. Please let me know your views.
> 
> 1) My current employer's latest payslip uploaded in immiaccount is of Aug 2016 (similar to ACS), do you think I need to update the immiaccount with Jan 2017 payslip and bank statement?
> 
> 2) Also - Passport is uploaded as Travel document. I have passport as age proof. Do I need to upload it again under Age evidence or CO will figure that out from travel category. Currently Age evidence node is empty in my account.
> 
> 3) Work experience evidence: I have uploaded employment letters, work reference, payslip with bank statements. Is this enough? I have not considered form16/IT returns in the upload.
> 
> 4) If I do upload these documents will that delay my file processing further with CO? i.e. 12 weeks from last file uploaded. (I know this cannot be predicted but would be great if you can share your experience).
> 
> Thanks in advance!


1. What is your visa application date if it is after August then yes upload the latest payslip. 
2. CO's usually do not consider passport as evidence for date of birth. Upload your grade 10 marksheet as evidence in case you do not have Birth Certificate 
3. This should be adequate. Usually Indian applicants upload the Tax documents. 
4. 12 weeks is usually applicable when the CO requests for additional evidence. In your case there is no requirement as such from the CO yet so the new files uploaded with serve as part of ongoing review.


----------



## vikasunjha

Ary_007 said:


> I have lodged my visa on 29th of Nov,2016 and the CO from Brisbane office asked only for my medicals on 13th of Dec,2016. I did my medicals post that in the same week itself but the status is showing assessment in progress since then. It has been more than 1.5 months now and the response is still the same.


I am in same boat. Application lodged on 8th Nov, Responded to CO on 30th Nov, and still waiting for further voice.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Thank you Vikas! I will proceed accordingly.


----------



## gaurav716

*DIBP Contact number*

Hi All,

Can anyone please help with the number to call DIBP and what is the information they will ask like TRN number, Passport number and anything else apart from this.

ANZSCO : 263111
Points: 65
Visa Lodge: 22nd Oct
medicals : 26th Oct
Co Contact: 10th Nov
Replied: 8th Dec
Current Status: In progress

Regards
Gaurav


----------



## vikaschandra

Sydneyboy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just need to ask a question.
> 
> My passport is going to expire in April 2017, could it be a reason my application is still in progress since last provided documents on 6th Nov 2016.
> 
> Is my CO waiting for me to upload the new passport?
> 
> 
> 
> Lodgement date 27 Sept, 2016.


I don't think that is the reason for delay


----------



## misecmisc

vikaschandra said:


> ITR-V is an additional evidence, if you have already submitted pay stubs, bank statement, salary certificate etc from those employment it should serve the purpose. This is not a mandate to be fulfilled.


Thanks for your above reply. I have just 1 payslip for each of my 2 previous companies, which I shall upload. I do not have the bank statements. So for my these 2 previous companies' work, I may upload only 1 payslip for each. So now do you think that without ITR-V, my case can go for employment verification for my these 2 previous companies' work? Your thoughts please. Thanks.


----------



## vikaschandra

misecmisc said:


> Thanks for your above reply. I have just 1 payslip for each of my 2 previous companies, which I shall upload. I do not have the bank statements. So for my these 2 previous companies' work, I may upload only 1 payslip for each. So now do you think that without ITR-V, my case can go for employment verification for my these 2 previous companies' work? Your thoughts please. Thanks.


Are you claiming points for those employment episodes? What is the duration of those employment? Say if it is a year for each employment then you should provide atleast four to eight pay stubs covering each quarter. 

If you do not have that and the duration is long it is advisable to provide tax documents as evidence to being paid employee


----------



## randhir510

Dear Friends,

Please suggest, 
I have applied my Visa 189, on 10th June, all the necessary documents had been uploaded including Medicals and PCC soon after. soon after, on 22nd July, i had blessed with baby, for this i have informed the CO. But there was no confirmation from there end, By the end of Oct 2016, by that time i have mailed them 3-4 times about the same. but no reply. Than i called them 3-4 times. finally, CO send me a checklist to submit form 1022, Child Birth Certificate and Passport Copies. I filled and send it back, However CO has not mentioned to send Form 1436, which i had it done from my end after consulting my frnds. However, there is no deduction of fees from my Card as of now. Also CO, In his mail mentioned that there will be no Fee to add the Child. But, when Same thing inquired by calling them, they suggest me to upload form 1436 as well. I received there acknowledgment, there after of addition of my child. Since than, there is no mail from DBIP, and no fee has been charged so far. 
My question is shall i wait or call them again. Last case officer mailed me was Mark ( Brisbane). I am waiting for my Visa Since June 2016. Please suggest what shall i do????


----------



## sandeep_iimt

*Application in Received state from soo long*

HI All,

I have lodged Visa on 29th Nov 2016 and it is already 68 days but Application still remains in 'Received' state and contact ever from CO. Should I wait or contact GSM office. Please help to advise.


----------



## vikaschandra

randhir510 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Please suggest,
> I have applied my Visa 189, on 10th June, all the necessary documents had been uploaded including Medicals and PCC soon after. soon after, on 22nd July, i had blessed with baby, for this i have informed the CO. But there was no confirmation from there end, By the end of Oct 2016, by that time i have mailed them 3-4 times about the same. but no reply. Than i called them 3-4 times. finally, CO send me a checklist to submit form 1022, Child Birth Certificate and Passport Copies. I filled and send it back, However CO has not mentioned to send Form 1436, which i had it done from my end after consulting my frnds. However, there is no deduction of fees from my Card as of now. Also CO, In his mail mentioned that there will be no Fee to add the Child. But, when Same thing inquired by calling them, they suggest me to upload form 1436 as well. I received there acknowledgment, there after of addition of my child. Since than, there is no mail from DBIP, and no fee has been charged so far.
> My question is shall i wait or call them again. Last case officer mailed me was Mark ( Brisbane). I am waiting for my Visa Since June 2016. Please suggest what shall i do????


Congratulations on mew addition to your family. 
Give them a call to enquire on the status of your child being added to the application and also get confirmation on whether there will be charge or not. During the call you can also ask them for an update on your application.


----------



## vikaschandra

sandeep_iimt said:


> HI All,
> 
> I have lodged Visa on 29th Nov 2016 and it is already 68 days but Application still remains in 'Received' state and contact ever from CO. Should I wait or contact GSM office. Please help to advise.


Wait. 

Check the attached it will give you more clarity on the stages of visa processing. Possible that your application goes from "Received status to "Finalized"


----------



## randhir510

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations on mew addition to your family.
> Give them a call to enquire on the status of your child being added to the application and also get confirmation on whether there will be charge or not. During the call you can also ask them for an update on your application.


Dear Vikas, 

I have done this also, I called DBIP, and said that CO has mentioned in his mail that there will be no fee for addition of Child Post Lodgement of Visa, But the Person refute and said there is a fee and he suggested me to upload form 1436, which i did. There after , i also received the acknowledgement from CO "Mark" regarding The same. and there is no deduction from account either. My concern is how long do i have to wait, if waiting period prolonged what about about the PCC and Medicals, whether they valid or is there any validity of them.


----------



## sandeep_iimt

Thanks a lot Vikas!


----------



## vikaschandra

randhir510 said:


> Dear Vikas,
> 
> I have done this also, I called DBIP, and said that CO has mentioned in his mail that there will be no fee for addition of Child Post Lodgement of Visa, But the Person refute and said there is a fee and he suggested me to upload form 1436, which i did. There after , i also received the acknowledgement from CO "Mark" regarding The same. and there is no deduction from account either. My concern is how long do i have to wait, if waiting period prolonged what about about the PCC and Medicals, whether they valid or is there any validity of them.


DIBP consider 1 year validity of PCC and medicals. Well the question "How long do I have to wait?" is very difficult for anyone on the forum to answer and the best person to give the right info would be the CO. And as you Getting a straight answer from them is not possible hence, all that can be done is again wait and watch in how things proceed.
Would suggest you to start planning for your move in case you receive shorter IED. Which is usually a year from the pcc or Medical's whichever done earlier. 
Don't press the panic button yet, you will hear from them soon


----------



## sultan_azam

Sydneyboy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just need to ask a question.
> 
> My passport is going to expire in April 2017, could it be a reason my application is still in progress since last provided documents on 6th Nov 2016.
> 
> Is my CO is waiting for me to upload the new passport?
> 
> Waiting for response.
> 
> Lodgement date 27 Sept, 2016.


if it was a reason then case officer would have informed you by now

however it will be good if you renew your passport and update them, if you get visa then also you will have to renew it as airline may not allow passengers with passport expiring in near future

all the best


----------



## sultan_azam

MG22 said:


> How do you send PTE report from PTE website. I could see it asking for coutry and then state but I don't know which state to choose for 189.
> 
> NO CO contact yet so don't know whom should I send


search

country -- Australia

insitution - department of immigration and border protection



search with this and you will get the relevant option


----------



## sultan_azam

ethical.prodigy said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> My details:
> 189 Visa applied on - 11 Dec 2016.
> My current app Status - Assessment in progress
> 
> I have few queries. Please let me know your views.
> 
> 1) My current employer's latest payslip uploaded in immiaccount is of Aug 2016 (similar to ACS), do you think I need to update the immiaccount with Jan 2017 payslip and bank statement?
> 
> 2) Also - Passport is uploaded as Travel document. I have passport as age proof. Do I need to upload it again under Age evidence or CO will figure that out from travel category. Currently Age evidence node is empty in my account.
> 
> 3) Work experience evidence: I have uploaded employment letters, work reference, payslip with bank statements. Is this enough? I have not considered form16/IT returns in the upload.
> 
> 4) If I do upload these documents will that delay my file processing further with CO? i.e. 12 weeks from last file uploaded. (I know this cannot be predicted but would be great if you can share your experience).
> 
> Thanks in advance!


1. not required
2. case officer may ask a proof for date of birth, if your matriculation certificate has dob then upload it
3. it is better to upload ITR V and/or Form 16
4. case wont be delayed, idea is to provide sufficient document(1st party, 2nd party, 3rd party etc) to prove your claims, the file should have all documents when picked up for review by a case officer


----------



## sultan_azam

randhir510 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Please suggest,
> I have applied my Visa 189, on 10th June, all the necessary documents had been uploaded including Medicals and PCC soon after. soon after, on 22nd July, i had blessed with baby, for this i have informed the CO. But there was no confirmation from there end, By the end of Oct 2016, by that time i have mailed them 3-4 times about the same. but no reply. Than i called them 3-4 times. finally, CO send me a checklist to submit form 1022, Child Birth Certificate and Passport Copies. I filled and send it back, However CO has not mentioned to send Form 1436, which i had it done from my end after consulting my frnds. However, there is no deduction of fees from my Card as of now. Also CO, In his mail mentioned that there will be no Fee to add the Child. But, when Same thing inquired by calling them, they suggest me to upload form 1436 as well. I received there acknowledgment, there after of addition of my child. Since than, there is no mail from DBIP, and no fee has been charged so far.
> My question is shall i wait or call them again. Last case officer mailed me was Mark ( Brisbane). I am waiting for my Visa Since June 2016. Please suggest what shall i do????



fees is not charged for baby born during processing of visa application, i had similar case so i know this

uploading 1436 may have confused them

but anyway, i think your case will be finalised soon


----------



## randhir510

Thank you both Azam and Vikas for your valuable feedback.

Regards


----------



## vikaschandra

sultan_azam said:


> fees is not charged for baby born during processing of visa application, i had similar case so i know this
> 
> uploading 1436 may have confused them
> 
> but anyway, i think your case will be finalised soon


Sultan is back in action for the day  time for me to take a break


----------



## DK936

vasanth240 said:


> My dear friends am happy to say that with GOD'S grace my family got PR today. All people here helped a lot. Thank you so much my friends you all have been of a great help to me. Thanks. Special thanks to Sultan and Jyoteesh.


Congrats Vasanth


----------



## sultan_azam

vikaschandra said:


> Sultan is back in action for the day  time for me to take a break


Sir..... eep:eep:eep:


----------



## arvindm

Thank you so much bro.



vikaschandra said:


> Firstly, I would suggest you pick up the right thread to post this question as this thread is solely for individuals who have already lodged their Visas and awaiting decision. Or log a new thread to post the question. You may get faster response.
> 
> Not to dissapoint you. Answering your question about how to start with PR process
> 1. Choose your Anzsco based on your expertise. Refer to the ANZSCO code try referring Anzscosearch.com
> 2. Check which assesing authority would asseses your education and experience and visit their website to check on the requirements dor assessmen (to name a few Engineers Australia - EA, Vetasses, ACS etc)
> 3. Get your documents ready as per requirement for assessment
> 4. Get positively assessed
> 5. Appear for IELTS, TOEFL, PTE to prove english requirements
> 6. Calculate the points you are scoring (minimum 60 for 189 visa and 55 for 190 visa where state gives you 5 points)
> 7. Lodge your Expression of interest
> 8. Wait for the invitation to apply for visa
> 9. Get ITA as and when you meet the requirements/cutoff
> 10. Lodge your visa (make payments)
> 11. Get your medicals done
> 12. Get your Police clearance
> 13. Upload all documents as per the SC checklist
> 14. Wait for the visa decision
> 
> This is the summary. You got use google daddy to give you details about each step.
> 
> Best wishes


----------



## takemeout

Dears, 

i received an invitation to apply on the 1st of February.
when I made my skills assessment back in November, I was working with Company XYZ, now i left that company and started in January in a new Company ABC. 

do I need to include the new 1 month old employment in the invitation process, (e.g. include bank statements, HR letter, insurance, etc...) or is it okay to keep the employment fields updated till the date of the assessment? 

Taking into consideration that I'm not claiming any points from the new company, as my assessment has already mentioned that I had 8+ years experience. 

Please advise


----------



## nikhil_k

sultan_azam said:


> sharing a post on employment verification, this may give some insight how it is done
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1056546-my-employment-interview-ahc.html
> 
> 
> 
> This is about verification(s) which I am aware of, which came to my knowledge through friends and colleagues in previous organization.
> *
> Verification 1:*
> 
> An email was sent to HR of company 1, roughly 68 days after visa lodge, the email was generic and requested sanctity of the two letters submitted by self as evidence of employment. HR had called the person who issued me rnr letter asking whether the letter is issued by him or someone else, HR asked him about his signature. I am not sure what HR has replied to DIBP/Aus High Commission, but I think there was something which lured them to go for verification 2.
> *
> Verification 2:
> *
> Today I had an intuition that I should read the R&R letter submitted by me, but due to some business I was not able to do check that out, however in my mind I went through the images of rnr letter, just mummed the salient points and off to usual business.
> 
> I never thought the intuition will become reality.
> 
> At around 4.30pm, my phone rang and it was from Australian High Commission, Delhi ( I have the number saved in my phonebook). For a moment I was lost, who is this “Aus High Commission”, what they want from me, then it came to me that I have filed visa and people receive call from Aus High Commission regarding employment interview or verifications. So all my senses came back and started supporting me.
> *
> Introduction *
> It was XXXXXXX on the other side of phone, she enquired whom she is speaking to, then asked whether I have filed a visa application for Australia, I confirmed the same by answering visa subclass I have applied, then she said this is a generic call they conduct for all the applicants to gather basic information regarding employment and education wrt the visa. Furthermore she said she is going to ask some questions for which I am not supposed to refer any documents or any other thing, I replied that I am at workplace/site and it is not possible to refer anything.
> 
> *Education*
> First question was regarding date of birth, then it moved on to educational background, I started with schooling and all but she asked me to tell about bachelors, I told about the college from where I did graduation, she asked whether it was a regular course or distant learning. I assured her that I was on campus for four years and course completed on MM/YYYY.
> *
> Company 1*
> She then asked where I went after bachelors; I told about my first job, she asked about joining location, designation at time of joining. I told about the places I have been posted at. She asked whether it was a full time or part time job, then it went on to the RnR letter, she asked me to tell what I did in 1st company, what roles I delivered, I remembered whatever I have written in the letter, I told mostly all the roles/responsibilities I have taken care of during my tenure at 1st company, she then asked me who I was reporting to, at what designation I left that company. One thing was discussed for long – why the reporting manager has not issued me the rnr letter, I gave my reasons, then told about the person who has issued my rnr letter in company 1. He asked name of person I was working under when I left company 1. After a pause she said that I have told very much same as to what is written in the rnr letter, I told that I remember the letter very well because I had a hard time to obtain this letter, to this day I am struggling with HR of company 1 to issue me a detailed experience certificate instead of service certificate. I told other things also wrt my struggle and ways to obtain rnr letter from HR, which better be confidential. She also asked about the last payment I drew there, I frankly said that I couldn’t remember the exact figure but my basic salary was Rs xxxxx, she then asked to tell gross, I gave a figure and told this doesn’t include variable pay. Variable pay – performance bonus and house rent etc. she asked me about the exact thing I had done and what was my role in that. I explained about building construction and stages involved plus my role in work certification and monitoring wrt quality aspects.
> 
> It was raining heavily and voice was disturbed, call disconnected in between, but she called back again and it continued, before call was cut I was explaining about the instruments I used in company 1 and company 2 and what is the technological difference between the two, advantages of one over other. Item in discussion was total station, theodolite and dumpy level.
> 
> 
> *Company 2*
> She asked where did I go to after company 1, I replied by telling date of leaving company 1, date of joining company 2 along with name of the company 2. She asked whether I know person Mr Y who has issued me rnr letter for company 2, and how I know this person, I told that I was working under this person and now Mr Y has been promoted and looking after other area, she asked to whom I report currently and what is the name and designation of my new manager. She then asked me to tell about the current roles and responsibilities. I dictated them all. She then asked whether this is a full time job or part time. She asked me about the salary I am getting for past three months. I told her net and gross figures, not exact but correct to thousandth place. She then asked to explain what I do, and once again reminded not to refer any document. This time I assured her that I am not referring to any document. I told my current roles how I do, what is the need of my role. She asked whether I am doing the same thing or something else, I told that one activity is over and I am controlling next activity.
> 
> Call ended with the word that this is all the information we needed, department shall contact you again if any further information is required.
> 
> Once again I have an intuition that there will be more verification wrt my visa application.
> 
> *One significant thing *– during the conversation, she was carefully noting each and every word I said, she even interrupted me more than twice and asked to say slowly as she is noting down the things.
> 
> Total duration of conversation was around 20-25 mins *but when i look back it seems like 40-45 mins call. *


@sultan this has opened my eyes...really i am so busy in my odffice work that i have forgotton half of the things i entered in my application.
The college leaving date : i am always unsure of.
This is a good info and i should also read all docs i supplied to dibp.

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Grant:XXX


----------



## nikhil_k

Saraaa said:


> With the help of Allah & prayers of the family, we have received our GRANT today! Can't thank Almighty enough& still can't believe!
> 
> This forum has been my solace, every SINGLE day. Thank you EVERY ONE OF U.
> 
> n lots of prayers for dskch, gonnabeexpat, cajn , Justin, & everyone else in our sept/Oct gang. One by one the gang's getting smaller , so u all ll be sharing this news sooooner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Points: 65
> Invite: 1st Sep 2016
> Lodged : 22nd Sep 2016*
> CO contact : 11 Oct 2016 - - Medicals & Form 80 Requested.*
> *Info provided: 30 Oct 2016
> 2nd CO contact: 30 Nov 2016 - - PCC for secondary applicant (AGAIN)
> Info provided: 30 Nov 2016
> GRANT : 2 FEB 2017
> IED : 6 SEP 2017


Indeed the gang is receiving one by one...congrates and best of luck!!

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Grant:XXX


----------



## nikhil_k

Anujdhall said:


> yeah , thanks.
> uploaded all necessary documents in 1 go.


Who says dibp is slow....best example is your dates.
Congrates

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Grant:XXX


----------



## kptPP

I have completed total 10 years of exp in India in Jan 2017(but as per ACS only 8 years is considered which is OK).
However my EOI is not yet reflecting that(considering that i am continuing in same company which was assessed by ACS).it still shows 10 points for my work exp.
Below are details in a nutshell
Employment after January 09 is considered-
Organisation 1-
Dates-22Jan 07-4th Dec 09(2 years 11months)
Organisation 2
Dates-7th Dec 09-13 Sept 11(1years 9months)
Organisation 3
Dates-19Sept 11-23Nov 12(1Years 2 months)
Organisation 4
Dates-3Dec 12-16April 15(2years 4 months)
Organisation 5
Dates-20th April 15-present

When will Auto point increment for my work exp happen?


----------



## nikhil_k

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations to everyone who have received their grants. Best wishes to everyone waiting for their grants.
> 
> Lets take the opportunity to Thank few people on the forum who have supported by sharing their experience and knowledge with applicants in need. To name a few KeeDa, Andreyx, Sultan_Azam, Hari, Jairichi. Great job guys.


Thanks to all you ...we are able to complete this process on our own...otherwise its a hell of a process and after that the wait is killing. But with your and all other's moral support it becomes possible to glide over this time.

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Grant:XXX


----------



## tk123

takemeout said:


> Dears,
> 
> i received an invitation to apply on the 1st of February.
> when I made my skills assessment back in November, I was working with Company XYZ, now i left that company and started in January in a new Company ABC.
> 
> do I need to include the new 1 month old employment in the invitation process, (e.g. include bank statements, HR letter, insurance, etc...) or is it okay to keep the employment fields updated till the date of the assessment?
> 
> Taking into consideration that I'm not claiming any points from the new company, as my assessment has already mentioned that I had 8+ years experience.
> 
> Please advise



You should add the new company.l, as you are not claiming points, supporting documents wont be expected. You will have to mention what you have beeen doing since you left XYZ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Hi Experts,

My details:
Visa application date: 11th Dec 2016.
Current status: Assessment in progress.

I have two queries:
1. Am I supposed to notarize PCC and ACS assessment document and then upload in Immiaccount. My PCC is black and white copy provided by PSK with blue stamp of passport office. So do i need to notarize it? Currently I have uploaded both as it is i.e. without notarize. 

2. Do I need to also notarize form26as and then upload as Tax document?

Kindly advise. Thank you.


----------



## baokar1

no need you are good to go , dont worry


ethical.prodigy said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> My details:
> Visa application date: 11th Dec 2016.
> Current status: Assessment in progress.
> 
> I have two queries:
> 1. Am I supposed to notarize PCC and ACS assessment document and then upload in Immiaccount. My PCC is black and white copy provided by PSK with blue stamp of passport office. So do i need to notarize it? Currently I have uploaded both as it is i.e. without notarize.
> 
> 2. Do I need to also notarize form26as and then upload as Tax document?
> 
> Kindly advise. Thank you.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

t


sultan_azam said:


> 1. not required
> 2. case officer may ask a proof for date of birth, if your matriculation certificate has dob then upload it
> 3. it is better to upload ITR V and/or Form 16
> 4. case wont be delayed, idea is to provide sufficient document(1st party, 2nd party, 3rd party etc) to prove your claims, the file should have all documents when picked up for review by a case officer


Thanks Sultan and Vikaschandra for your views. 

I was wondering how ITR V is accepted as a proof because there are no employer details in the form in acknowledgement. Are you all referring to ITR form instead of ITR V / Acknowledgement. The ITR form is the one I submitted and have declared employer's TAN details.

Alternatively I thought the Traces form26as has tax deducted by them for every year. It states employer name and TAN for all the years, so its a better proof?

Form 16 would be challenge for me, although I will try but might miss 1 of the earlier years.

Hope I can use form26as instead?


----------



## ethical.prodigy

baokar1 said:


> no need you are good to go , dont worry


Thanks mate!


----------



## mic490

Can you please share what email had you sent to CO for follow up


----------



## mic490

Onshore Applicant
POINTS: 60 -->30(Age)+15(Edu)+10(Eng)+5(Exp)

EA Outcome : CDR & EXP (+ve)----------------->26-07-2016
ANZSCO : 233511 (INDUSTRIAL ENGINEER)
PTE-A : L/R/S/W : 78/71/66/85------------------>20-10-2016
EOI : SC 189---------------------------------------->20-10-2016
INVITE: ---------------------------------------------->26-10-2016
VISA LODGE: (All Documents)-------------------->26-10-2016
MEDICAL: No Action Required--------------------->01-11-2016
CO ALLOCATED : Adelaide-------------------------->07-11-2016
REQ, DOCUMENTS : Form 80(Again), Birth Cert(Again), CV, Polio Vacc Certificate
DOC UPLOADED :------------------------------------>11-11-2016
2nd CO ALLOCATED (SKILLED SUPPORT) : ------>20-12-2016
EMAIL : SUBCLASS SN 190, [DLM=SENSITIVE]
"Bachelors finished 21-11-2011 & Job start 01-01-2012...how you utilized your time and supported yourself financially"
MY REPLY via EMAIL: --------------------------------->21-12-2016
"Searched for professional job and financially supported myself by teaching high school students at home "
EMPLOYMENT VERIFICATION: Uptill now no verification
GRANT: XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## misecmisc

ethical.prodigy said:


> t
> 
> Thanks Sultan and Vikaschandra for your views.
> 
> I was wondering how ITR V is accepted as a proof because there are no employer details in the form in acknowledgement. Are you all referring to ITR form instead of ITR V / Acknowledgement. The ITR form is the one I submitted and have declared employer's TAN details.
> 
> Alternatively I thought the Traces form26as has tax deducted by them for every year. It states employer name and TAN for all the years, so its a better proof?
> 
> Form 16 would be challenge for me, although I will try but might miss 1 of the earlier years.
> 
> Hope I can use form26as instead?


Hi @ethical.prodigy, based on my understanding, which is based on replies from sultan and vikas and also others, it seems to me that these forms (like Form 16, ITR, etc) are additional documents, which are not mandatory to upload, but good to upload. So the idea seems to be that whatever of these additional documents you have, which you think would help to prove your employment, is good to upload, but no need to make ourselves suffer unnecessarily because of unavailability of any of these additional documents in hand. - @sultan and @vikas - please confirm if my understanding on this additional documents thing is correct or not? Thanks.
By the way @ethical.prodigy, can you please share your detailed timeline please? Thanks.


----------



## rvd

Subscribing


----------



## rvd

Hi,

I have a question related to employment verification. If employer does not respond to DIBP emails will the CO inform us. If CO does not inform us then obviously employer is also not going to inform us. How to handle if such situation arises.

Thank you,


----------



## baokar1

rvd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question related to employment verification. If employer does not respond to DIBP emails will the CO inform us. If CO does not inform us then obviously employer is also not going to inform us. How to handle if such situation arises.
> 
> Thank you,


You will get cap from ahc of employment verification is happening 

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

nikhil_k said:


> @sultan this has opened my eyes...really i am so busy in my odffice work that i have forgotton half of the things i entered in my application.
> The college leaving date : i am always unsure of.
> This is a good info and i should also read all docs i supplied to dibp.
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Grant:XXX


at interval of 15 days review what is mentioned in visa application and reference letter(s)

i wish you dont have to do more than once and get the visa before next 15th day


----------



## baokar1

baokar1 said:


> You will get cap from ahc of employment verification is happening
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk


Sorry call from ahc

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

kptPP said:


> I have completed total 10 years of exp in India in Jan 2017(but as per ACS only 8 years is considered which is OK).
> However my EOI is not yet reflecting that(considering that i am continuing in same company which was assessed by ACS).it still shows 10 points for my work exp.
> Below are details in a nutshell
> Employment after January 09 is considered-
> Organisation 1-
> Dates-22Jan 07-4th Dec 09(2 years 11months)
> Organisation 2
> Dates-7th Dec 09-13 Sept 11(1years 9months)
> Organisation 3
> Dates-19Sept 11-23Nov 12(1Years 2 months)
> Organisation 4
> Dates-3Dec 12-16April 15(2years 4 months)
> Organisation 5
> Dates-20th April 15-present
> 
> When will Auto point increment for my work exp happen?


split this experience 

_Organisation 1-
Dates-22Jan 07-4th Dec 09(2 years 11months)_

into
22Jan 07 to 31st Jan 09
and 1 Feb 09 onwards

there is gap of

2 days unemployment between org1 and org 2
5 days between org 2 and org 3
9 days between org 3 and org 4
3 days between org 4 and current organization

total 19 days, if you have left end date as blank for current employment then eoi will autoupdate on 19th/20th to add 5 points for overseas experience.


----------



## sultan_azam

ethical.prodigy said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> My details:
> Visa application date: 11th Dec 2016.
> Current status: Assessment in progress.
> 
> I have two queries:
> 1. Am I supposed to notarize PCC and ACS assessment document and then upload in Immiaccount. My PCC is black and white copy provided by PSK with blue stamp of passport office. So do i need to notarize it? Currently I have uploaded both as it is i.e. without notarize.
> 
> 2. Do I need to also notarize form26as and then upload as Tax document?
> 
> Kindly advise. Thank you.


query 1 & 2

notarization not required


----------



## sultan_azam

ethical.prodigy said:


> t
> 
> Thanks Sultan and Vikaschandra for your views.
> 
> I was wondering how ITR V is accepted as a proof because there are no employer details in the form in acknowledgement. Are you all referring to ITR form instead of ITR V / Acknowledgement. The ITR form is the one I submitted and have declared employer's TAN details.
> 
> Alternatively I thought the Traces form26as has tax deducted by them for every year. It states employer name and TAN for all the years, so its a better proof?
> 
> Form 16 would be challenge for me, although I will try but might miss 1 of the earlier years.
> 
> Hope I can use form26as instead?


form 16/ ITR V/form 26AS -- provide whatever you have


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Hi @ethical.prodigy, based on my understanding, which is based on replies from sultan and vikas and also others, it seems to me that these forms (like Form 16, ITR, etc) are additional documents, which are not mandatory to upload, but good to upload. So the idea seems to be that whatever of these additional documents you have, which you think would help to prove your employment, is good to upload, but no need to make ourselves suffer unnecessarily because of unavailability of any of these additional documents in hand. - @sultan and @vikas - please confirm if my understanding on this additional documents thing is correct or not? Thanks.
> By the way @ethical.prodigy, can you please share your detailed timeline please? Thanks.


tax document serve as additional proof of employment, if you have then provide them


----------



## Nasir.Tarar

Hello Everyone,
I have been a silent observer here but would like to inform you all with immense pleasure that my agent has given the good news that i have been granted Visa under 189 SI class. My time line is below:
1.	PTE : 18 May 2016	
2.	ACS Submission: 11 Aug 2016
3.	ACS Result Positive: 26 Aug 2016
4.	EIO submission: 30 Aug 2016
5.	Invitation to Apply visa: 29 Sep 2016
6.	Visa Application Submission:	14 Nov 2016
7.	CO Contact (PCC & Medicals):	7 Dec 2016
8.	PCC & Medical: 25 Dec 2016
9.	Visa Grant: 2 Feb 2017
I have a question here, my agent has fwd me the emails for all family members with grant letters. Is that all i need for travelling. I asked him to give me access to my Immi account which he was managing as agent, he responded that it will be closed after grant and also there is no need to use Immi Account after grant letter is received. Is that true ??


----------



## sultan_azam

Nasir.Tarar said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I have been a silent observer here but would like to inform you all with immense pleasure that my agent has given the good news that i have been granted Visa under 189 SI class. My time line is below:
> 1.	PTE : 18 May 2016
> 2.	ACS Submission: 11 Aug 2016
> 3.	ACS Result Positive: 26 Aug 2016
> 4.	EIO submission: 30 Aug 2016
> 5.	Invitation to Apply visa: 29 Sep 2016
> 6.	Visa Application Submission:	14 Nov 2016
> 7.	CO Contact (PCC & Medicals):	7 Dec 2016
> 8.	PCC & Medical: 25 Dec 2016
> 9.	Visa Grant: 2 Feb 2017
> I have a question here, my agent has fwd me the emails for all family members with grant letters. Is that all i need for travelling. I asked him to give me access to my Immi account which he was managing as agent, he responded that it will be closed after grant and also there is no need to use Immi Account after grant letter is received. Is that true ??



first of all congratulation for the visa grant...

all members who got visa should enter Australia before the date mentioned in visa grant letter

you should retain that immiaccount or else create a new immiaccount and import your visa application in the new one by providing transaction reference number, you will need this immiaccount in future if there is change in passport or other details


congrats once again


----------



## Nasir.Tarar

sultan_azam said:


> first of all congratulation for the visa grant...
> 
> all members who got visa should enter Australia before the date mentioned in visa grant letter
> 
> you should retain that immiaccount or else create a new immiaccount and import your visa application in the new one by providing transaction reference number, you will need this immiaccount in future if there is change in passport or other details
> 
> 
> congrats once again


Thanks a lot dear for the clarification. So if my agent is not sharing the Immi Account, i can create a new one by myself and can import/link the previous details in my applications ? I would try to do that.


----------



## tk123

Nasir.Tarar said:


> Thanks a lot dear for the clarification. So if my agent is not sharing the Immi Account, i can create a new one by myself and can import/link the previous details in my applications ? I would try to do that.




Agree with Sultan. 

Just create a new immiaccount and jmport your application. All you need is the Reference Number (from the grant letter) and a few personal verifications. You will definitely need access to the application for updates. 

Congrats and good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasir.Tarar

tk123 said:


> Agree with Sultan.
> 
> Just create a new immiaccount and jmport your application. All you need is the Reference Number (from the grant letter) and a few personal verifications. You will definitely need access to the application for updates.
> 
> Congrats and good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks dear. I will try that.

Nasir Nawaz
sent from Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

Nasir.Tarar said:


> Thanks dear. I will try that.
> 
> Nasir Nawaz
> sent from Mobile via Tapatalk




by the way, you got the grant in just the right time. DIBP seems to be pretty consistent for our nationality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

Nasir.Tarar said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I have been a silent observer here but would like to inform you all with immense pleasure that my agent has given the good news that i have been granted Visa under 189 SI class. My time line is below:
> 1.	PTE : 18 May 2016
> 2.	ACS Submission: 11 Aug 2016
> 3.	ACS Result Positive: 26 Aug 2016
> 4.	EIO submission: 30 Aug 2016
> 5.	Invitation to Apply visa: 29 Sep 2016
> 6.	Visa Application Submission:	14 Nov 2016
> 7.	CO Contact (PCC & Medicals):	7 Dec 2016
> 8.	PCC & Medical: 25 Dec 2016
> 9.	Visa Grant: 2 Feb 2017
> I have a question here, my agent has fwd me the emails for all family members with grant letters. Is that all i need for travelling. I asked him to give me access to my Immi account which he was managing as agent, he responded that it will be closed after grant and also there is no need to use Immi Account after grant letter is received. Is that true ??


Congrats.


----------



## Nasir.Tarar

tk123 said:


> by the way, you got the grant in just the right time. DIBP seems to be pretty consistent for our nationality.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. And people have misconception that priority is set based on any skill code or country. I was reading few days back that 263111 is getting slow grants but i got it after one month of Medical submission.


----------



## Nasir.Tarar

misecmisc said:


> Congrats.


Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
A query on VAC2 - if VAC2 is coming into picture in the 189 visa application, does this mean the process is going to be too long? My understanding for VAC2 is - the CO asks if the spouse is having Functional English or will the primary applicant pay VAC2 fees - then the primary applicant replies to CO that he is ok to pay VAC2 fees - then CO generates some link for payment for VAC2 (this may take more than 2 weeks) - then the primary applicant can pay VAC2 and inform CO - then again the primary applicant has to wait for CO to get back - is this the process for VAC2 or can somebody please correct the above process for VAC2 payment?

Also because of so much interactions involved in VAC2 scenario, so these days, if VAC2 payment is coming into picture in 189 visa processing, then does this imply that the visa process would have much waiting time in it and get too much delayed?

Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

Nasir.Tarar said:


> Thanks a lot dear for the clarification. So if my agent is not sharing the Immi Account, i can create a new one by myself and can import/link the previous details in my applications ? I would try to do that.


yes, create a new immiaccount and import your application there


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> A query on VAC2 - if VAC2 is coming into picture in the 189 visa application, does this mean the process is going to be too long? My understanding for VAC2 is - the CO asks if the spouse is having Functional English or will the primary applicant pay VAC2 fees - then the primary applicant replies to CO that he is ok to pay VAC2 fees - then CO generates some link for payment for VAC2 (this may take more than 2 weeks) - then the primary applicant can pay VAC2 and inform CO - then again the primary applicant has to wait for CO to get back - is this the process for VAC2 or can somebody please correct the above process for VAC2 payment?
> 
> Also because of so much interactions involved in VAC2 scenario, so these days, if VAC2 payment is coming into picture in 189 visa processing, then does this imply that the visa process would have much waiting time in it and get too much delayed?
> 
> Any information here please. Thanks.


it is just my observation that cases involving VAC2 payments take longer time than normal ones for so many steps listed by you above

but my friend i still suggest to try for IELTS or PTE at least once before going for VAC2 payment...


----------



## Nasir.Tarar

sultan_azam said:


> yes, create a new immiaccount and import your application there


Yes. It worked. I just created an account and imported the application via application ID. Thanks for the help.

Nasir Nawaz
sent from Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## ahsan771991

Hey guys 
I have now successfully imported my application from my agent .

I am now changing my passport number.will it need agents approval?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ahsan771991 said:


> Hey guys
> I have now successfully imported my application from my agent .
> 
> I am now changing my passport number.will it need agents approval?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not at all, you can do it by yourself

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanavsharma

Guys please advise - if my PTE score expires while my visa application is still in progress... I will have to reappear?


----------



## sheiky

Congrats to all who got their grants. Hope this week will begin with raining grants for all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaju123v

Hi,

can anyone please share the DIBP contact number.

I'am new to this forum..its been almost 6 months after lodging the visa and till now haven't received any updates so would like to give a call to know my visa status.


----------



## surajshri76

sheiky said:


> Congrats to all who got their grants. Hope this week will begin with raining grants for all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats everyone guys. Let's hope me too get lucky in this new week.
Good luck


----------



## tk123

kanavsharma said:


> Guys please advise - if my PTE score expires while my visa application is still in progress... I will have to reappear?




As far as i understand, its not an issue once you have been invited.

I have added screenshot of the respective portion from my document request.

Best of Luck 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

shaju123v said:


> Hi,
> 
> can anyone please share the DIBP contact number.
> 
> I'am new to this forum..its been almost 6 months after lodging the visa and till now haven't received any updates so would like to give a call to know my visa status.




There is no much point calling to be honest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanavsharma

Thanks bro, my score is expiring in may.


----------



## kanavsharma

shaju123v said:


> Hi,
> 
> can anyone please share the DIBP contact number.
> 
> I'am new to this forum..its been almost 6 months after lodging the visa and till now haven't received any updates so would like to give a call to know my visa status.




I have these two, taken from previous posts. 
+61131881 (wasn't able to get connected to this one though)
+61731367000 (used this in sep, was picked up by a guy after long repetitive recorded messages).


----------



## baokar1

ahsan771991 said:


> Hey guys
> I have now successfully imported my application from my agent .
> 
> I am now changing my passport number.will it need agents approval?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Inform dibp by filling form for 1022 change in circumstances form 

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

misecmisc said:


> Hi @SRK_07 and @ suppala.sudhir : Can you friends please let me know also about the solution for the query of getting PCC for wife for before marriage name of wife? My wife's surname also got changed after marriage. Last month I got her passport created for the first time. My marriage date is more than 7 years old. So I may also get similar query from CO regarding wife before marriage name PCC. So please let me know or message me the solution for this query? Thanks for your help.


Hi All,
Can anybody please tell if you faced the above query and how you replied? Thanks.


----------



## baokar1

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Can anybody please tell if you faced the above query and how you replied? Thanks.


Hope in form 80 you have mentioned her maiden name that is sufficient for Co and Passport is in her new name and pcc also in the same name then it is not a problem 

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Usually when requesting pcc you need to mention maiden name, so policy can cross-verify and DIBP are aware of that. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

All the best to all of you, specially those who are waiting for their visa for a long time, may you get your visa in this week. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## misecmisc

andreyx108b said:


> Usually when requesting pcc you need to mention maiden name, so policy can cross-verify and DIBP are aware of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry friend, but I just checked my wife's PCC application and in that PCC application, there is no field for mentioning by wife's before marriage name. But I remember when 2 months before, when I applied for my wife's passport, it had the question that have you ever changed your name and there I selected yes and gave in previous name1 field my wife's before marriage name.

So if CO will ask for my wife's before marriage name PCC, as was the case with other members here on this thread, then what is the solution to this query? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b

misecmisc said:


> Sorry friend, but I just checked my wife's PCC application and in that PCC application, there is no field for mentioning by wife's before marriage name. But I remember when 2 months before, when I applied for my wife's passport, it had the question that have you ever changed your name and there I selected yes and gave in previous name1 field my wife's before marriage name.
> 
> 
> 
> So if CO will ask for my wife's before marriage name PCC, as was the case with other members here on this thread, then what is the solution to this query? Please suggest. Thanks.




I only remember CO requesting this once, but again, as per your info - Indian police is well aware of your wife previous surname, therefore they would cross verify, not what is DIBP view on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mastkhare

Nasir.Tarar said:


> Thanks dear. I will try that.
> 
> Nasir Nawaz
> sent from Mobile via Tapatalk



Congrats Nasir bhai


----------



## misecmisc

baokar1 said:


> Hope in form 80 you have mentioned her maiden name that is sufficient for Co and Passport is in her new name and pcc also in the same name then it is not a problem
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk


But then why CO asked for wife's before marriage name PCC with other members on this thread? Any ideas please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b

misecmisc said:


> But then why CO asked for wife's before marriage name PCC with other members on this thread? Any ideas please suggest. Thanks.




I am not sure who did CO ask, have they confirmed? I might have missed that. 

Quite often people cry wolf without ever seeing one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasir.Tarar

mastkhare said:


> Congrats Nasir bhai


Thanks Dear.


----------



## umarmakyana

Hi guys,
Need some advice

I applied for EA assessment for Production or plant engineer. I have a bachelors degree in textile engineering. Now EA is saying that I will be assessed as Engineering Professional. Please advice how can I convince them to assess me as a production engineer. Also what are the immigration option with professional engineer assessment? I guess it is not on the Skilled Occupation List.


----------



## misecmisc

andreyx108b said:


> I am not sure who did CO ask, have they confirmed? I might have missed that.
> 
> Quite often people cry wolf without ever seeing one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Below post by a member on this thread, lead me to think that the query for my wife's before marriage name PCC can arise for me too in my 189 visa application, as my wife's surname also got changed after marriage:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/11878217-post26973.html

Further posts on above topic are on pages 2708 and 2709. So please suggest what is the solution to this query. Thanks.


----------



## katts007

Guys, Joined the club.. Submitted my application few minutes back. Yet to upload documents but the application status is "RECEIVED". PCC is done and Medicals appointment is on 8th Feb. Hoping for the best. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b

katts007 said:


> Guys, Joined the club.. Submitted my application few minutes back. Yet to upload documents but the application status is "RECEIVED". PCC is done and Medicals appointment is on 8th Feb. Hoping for the best. :fingerscrossed:




All the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mastkhare

umarmakyana said:


> Hi guys,
> Need some advice
> 
> I applied for EA assessment for Production or plant engineer. I have a bachelors degree in textile engineering. Now EA is saying that I will be assessed as Engineering Professional. Please advice how can I convince them to assess me as a production engineer. Also what are the immigration option with professional engineer assessment? I guess it is not on the Skilled Occupation List.


Hi bro,

Can you tell us what is ANZSCO code for the profession they recommended to you, it should be there in the email/correspondence. Secondly, as far as i know..EA judges you based on your Career episodes that you have submitted along with your resume. So you have to make sure that as per the EA handbook, you must be fulfilling all the requirements in your career episode to be assessed as the professional you chose.

Hope this helps.


----------



## umarmakyana

They are assessing me for code 233999 and the email says that because my degree is Bachelors of Science in Textile Engineering and not in Production or Plant engineer, that why i will be assessed for code 233999 and not production engineer


----------



## bigm0n

Day 105 since last CO Contact!!


----------



## CaJn

katts007 said:


> Guys, Joined the club.. Submitted my application few minutes back. Yet to upload documents but the application status is "RECEIVED". PCC is done and Medicals appointment is on 8th Feb. Hoping for the best. :fingerscrossed:


All the best!

Would suggest to upload all the available documents ASAP, with the recent trend of processing aiming for direct grant is the best. Even if there is a possibility of a CO picking up your case in couple of days, you will have only your medicals pending.


----------



## BPK

kanavsharma said:


> 19 th March.
> Who is your CO? Mine is Velly. Sent 7th email today morning.
> There should b penalties for such no-reason delays.


I'm waiting from Feb 2016.


----------



## mastkhare

umarmakyana said:


> They are assessing me for code 233999 and the email says that because my degree is Bachelors of Science in Textile Engineering and not in Production or Plant engineer, that why i will be assessed for code 233999 and not production engineer


It doesn't matter. You are in similar situation as me. I am materials engineer by degree but i got assessed and approved as Engineering technologist. Which makes sense because i have never done any work related to materials engineering. So go ahead with it and Inshaa Allah you will be fine.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

I don't know what my status us, i haven't checked my emails or my immi account 😂

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tk123

umarmakyana said:


> They are assessing me for code 233999 and the email says that because my degree is Bachelors of Science in Textile Engineering and not in Production or Plant engineer, that why i will be assessed for code 233999 and not production engineer




I am a mechanical engineer and i got assessed as production engineer. I really worked on polishing my career episodes and using all the terms that were used in the description by EA.

As per EA, 2335 is mostly related to Mechanical and Industrial engineers. I think it will be tough to qualify as textile engineer, however you should go back with the course list showing that your textile engineering was very related to mechanical engineering (if it was) and I hope you have covered the rest in your career episodes. Dont just give up. 

233999 will really limit your options as I beleive, it is not eligible for 189 at the moment. 190 is also limited to a few states. But you never know, with your luck it may come on the list this July .

Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

gonnabeexpat said:


> I don't know what my status us, i haven't checked my emails or my immi account 😂
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hope you would have received your visa today. All the best to you. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## newhomeoz

I am also waiting since 19th Mar 2016.
My first CO is Vely requested for PCC MED and FORM 80 & 1221 on 19th april
IP on 10th may, since then only silence.
But when I sent an email dated around SEP 2016 I got a response from Mr. Brooke (guessing he is my second CO) but almost a standard reply only.
Meanwhile called DIBP quite number of times but got the same standard response. Today morning I called DIBP but she responded that the case is getting assessed and she can't say anything more in it. But when I insisted she adviced to lodge a complaint through my agent if needed.
My agent was not willing to lodge a complaint. I'll have to push the agent to launch now...

We all have to have faith and it eventually happens... That's the only choice left to the people who are all waiting for a long time... 

The best part is I'm claiming exp points from a single employment only for whom I'm currently working for... but I never disclosed to my employer yet.. so didn't check with them yet for any verification!!

I wish all of us to get a grant very soon !!
Good luck !


----------



## hari_it_ram

andreyx108b said:


> I am not sure who did CO ask, have they confirmed? I might have missed that.
> 
> Quite often people cry wolf without ever seeing one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Absolutely. No point in making these assumptions even before we have the contact. These discussions are going no where. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## dakshch

Day 427 over.... 20 days since employment verification... nothing yet


----------



## arun1999

It has been now 3 months since I have submitted by medicals and PCC ( Nov 05/16).

Since then the status is 'Assessment in Progress ' and there has been no update.

Still waiting..

Any views or suggestions ?

Visa Lodged: Sep 2016
Documents uploaded : Nov 2016
Mechanical Engineer
70 Points


----------



## mastkhare

arun1999 said:


> It has been now 3 months since I have submitted by medicals and PCC ( Nov 05/16).
> 
> Since then the status is 'Assessment in Progress ' and there has been no update.
> 
> Still waiting..
> 
> Any views or suggestions ?
> 
> Visa Lodged: Sep 2016
> Documents uploaded : Nov 2016
> Mechanical Engineer
> 70 Points


Its a wait game brother. If it has been more than 120 days after your visa lodgement then no harm in contacting the DIBP regarding your application.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

newhomeoz said:


> I am also waiting since 19th Mar 2016.
> My first CO is Vely requested for PCC MED and FORM 80 & 1221 on 19th april
> IP on 10th may, since then only silence.
> But when I sent an email dated around SEP 2016 I got a response from Mr. Brooke (guessing he is my second CO) but almost a standard reply only.
> Meanwhile called DIBP quite number of times but got the same standard response. Today morning I called DIBP but she responded that the case is getting assessed and she can't say anything more in it. But when I insisted she adviced to lodge a complaint through my agent if needed.
> My agent was not willing to lodge a complaint. I'll have to push the agent to launch now...
> 
> We all have to have faith and it eventually happens... That's the only choice left to the people who are all waiting for a long time...
> 
> The best part is I'm claiming exp points from a single employment only for whom I'm currently working for... but I never disclosed to my employer yet.. so didn't check with them yet for any verification!!
> 
> I wish all of us to get a grant very soon !!
> Good luck !


I hope CO wakes up and reviews your case soon with a grant. 

So if its not direct grant, this seems to be an endless loop at DIBP. I think once we Lodge , we need to forget abt grant. so if grant is in our faith, god will wake us up. All u can do is check once a week.

Looking at so many cases untouched, I am losing faith that CO will review our cases again. We need to work on plan B based on our timelines.


----------



## arjun09

BPK said:


> I'm waiting from Feb 2016.


What's ur timeline

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## arjun09

dakshch said:


> Day 427 over.... 20 days since employment verification... nothing yet


2-3 weeks max for u. Be ready for grant

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## arun1999

Hope for the best!


----------



## Rajaastha

dakshch said:


> Day 427 over.... 20 days since employment verification... nothing yet


Hi,
Regarding your emp verification, whether it was a call or an email to hr.


----------



## katts007

Thanks CaJn. Yes, I'll be uploading the docs tonight and wait for the result. All documents are available and it is a matter of uploading. 



CaJn said:


> All the best!
> 
> Would suggest to upload all the available documents ASAP, with the recent trend of processing aiming for direct grant is the best. Even if there is a possibility of a CO picking up your case in couple of days, you will have only your medicals pending.


----------



## bharat1835

*CO ask for 815*



sultan_azam said:


> Not at all, you can do it by yourself
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Hi sultan_azam,

My CO asked for Health Udertaking (Form 815) on 1st Feb'2017 and I uploaded the same on 2nd Feb'2017.
When can I expect the grant?

Thanks
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## RKS20

bharat1835 said:


> Hi sultan_azam,
> 
> My CO asked for Health Udertaking (Form 815) on 1st Feb'2017 and I uploaded the same on 2nd Feb'2017.
> When can I expect the grant?
> 
> Thanks
> :fingerscrossed:


I submitted form 815 on 24th January and no updates after that. 

RKS


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Waiting......Waiting....Waiting*

No news or no contact since the day I lodged the visa on 30 Sep.
Application in RECEIVED Status.
Made 2 calls to DIBP - nothing much.
Lodged a complaint at DIBP website on 16Jan - no response to that also...

Wait...Wait...Wait...and keep on waiting....

:grouphug:


----------



## misecmisc

Mudassar_SM said:


> No news or no contact since the day I lodged the visa on 30 Sep.
> Application in RECEIVED Status.
> Made 2 calls to DIBP - nothing much.
> Lodged a complaint at DIBP website on 16Jan - no response to that also...
> 
> Wait...Wait...Wait...and keep on waiting....
> 
> :grouphug:


Seems like you may get a direct grant soon. All the best to you. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
A query regarding PTE-A score: I am attaching my PTE-A score in below attached file. Can you please confirm that my scores in attached file will give me 10 points for English language? Thanks.


----------



## RohitKumar14

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> A query regarding PTE-A score: I am attaching my PTE-A score in below attached file. Can you please confirm that my scores in attached file will give me 10 points for English language? Thanks.


Yes u will get 10 for this. If you had got 79 n above in all you would get 20.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## justin787

Mudassar_SM said:


> No news or no contact since the day I lodged the visa on 30 Sep.
> Application in RECEIVED Status.
> Made 2 calls to DIBP - nothing much.
> Lodged a complaint at DIBP website on 16Jan - no response to that also...
> 
> Wait...Wait...Wait...and keep on waiting....
> 
> :grouphug:


Same here, no response to my email which was sent a month ago or the complain I lodged shortly after you.
I just crossed 152 days / 5 Months ... The frustration is mounting.


----------



## Sydneyboy

My application has been in the state of Assessment in progress for very long time. I have provided my employment details (all payslips, bank statements, income TAX documents). Provided all the details they asked me.

No employment verification call received yet. my GSM team is Brisbane.

ANZSCO Code: 263111
Invitation : 3rd Aug 2016
Lodgement: 28 Sept 2016
First CO Contact : 18 Oct 2016
Provided all documents including medical pcc on 5th Nov.

What should i do, not i am in a little panic condition.


----------



## mic490

How many times a month DIBP issue grants ??? Could be any day or just like invitations twice a month


----------



## mic490

Any industrial Engineer waiting for visa grant lodge in 2016 ?


----------



## arun1999

Sydneyboy said:


> My application has been in the state of Assessment in progress for very long time. I have provided my employment details (all payslips, bank statements, income TAX documents). Provided all the details they asked me.
> 
> No employment verification call received yet. my GSM team is Brisbane.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 263111
> Invitation : 3rd Aug 2016
> Lodgement: 28 Sept 2016
> First CO Contact : 18 Oct 2016
> Provided all documents including medical pcc on 5th Nov.
> 
> What should i do, not i am in a little panic condition.


Hello,

My time frame is exactly the same as yours.

Lodged the application on Sep'16. submitted all docs including medical n PCC on 05 Nov. Until now no update. Still "Assessment in Progress"

Mechanical Engineer
70 Points
GSM Brisbane


----------



## Sydneyboy

Hi Arun

Bro this is i think because Brisbane team is very slow. Who is ur case officer?




arun1999 said:


> Sydneyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My application has been in the state of Assessment in progress for very long time. I have provided my employment details (all payslips, bank statements, income TAX documents). Provided all the details they asked me.
> 
> No employment verification call received yet. my GSM team is Brisbane.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 263111
> Invitation : 3rd Aug 2016
> Lodgement: 28 Sept 2016
> First CO Contact : 18 Oct 2016
> Provided all documents including medical pcc on 5th Nov.
> 
> What should i do, not i am in a little panic condition.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> My time frame is exactly the same as yours.
> 
> Lodged the application on Sep'16. submitted all docs including medical n PCC on 05 Nov. Until now no update. Still "Assessment in Progress"
> 
> Mechanical Engineer
> 70 Points
> GSM Brisbane
Click to expand...


----------



## sultan_azam

kanavsharma said:


> Guys please advise - if my PTE score expires while my visa application is still in progress... I will have to reappear?


no, your pte scores should be valid on the day you were invited.


----------



## sultan_azam

umarmakyana said:


> Hi guys,
> Need some advice
> 
> I applied for EA assessment for Production or plant engineer. I have a bachelors degree in textile engineering. Now EA is saying that I will be assessed as Engineering Professional. Please advice how can I convince them to assess me as a production engineer. Also what are the immigration option with professional engineer assessment? I guess it is not on the Skilled Occupation List.


are you sure they are going to assess you as an Engineering professional or something else ??


----------



## sultan_azam

umarmakyana said:


> They are assessing me for code 233999 and the email says that because my degree is Bachelors of Science in Textile Engineering and not in Production or Plant engineer, that why i will be assessed for code 233999 and not production engineer


now i understand... getting assessment is a mix of qualification and experience.. since yours is a mixed up , thats why Engineering Professional.


----------



## sultan_azam

newhomeoz said:


> I am also waiting since 19th Mar 2016.
> My first CO is Vely requested for PCC MED and FORM 80 & 1221 on 19th april
> IP on 10th may, since then only silence.
> But when I sent an email dated around SEP 2016 I got a response from Mr. Brooke (guessing he is my second CO) but almost a standard reply only.
> Meanwhile called DIBP quite number of times but got the same standard response. Today morning I called DIBP but she responded that the case is getting assessed and she can't say anything more in it. But when I insisted she adviced to lodge a complaint through my agent if needed.
> My agent was not willing to lodge a complaint. I'll have to push the agent to launch now...
> 
> We all have to have faith and it eventually happens... That's the only choice left to the people who are all waiting for a long time...
> 
> The best part is I'm claiming exp points from a single employment only for whom I'm currently working for... but I never disclosed to my employer yet.. so didn't check with them yet for any verification!!
> 
> I wish all of us to get a grant very soon !!
> Good luck !



it has been a long wait for you.. hope you get it soon


----------



## sultan_azam

bharat1835 said:


> Hi sultan_azam,
> 
> My CO asked for Health Udertaking (Form 815) on 1st Feb'2017 and I uploaded the same on 2nd Feb'2017.
> When can I expect the grant?
> 
> Thanks
> :fingerscrossed:


Health undertaking is valid for 6 months.. that will decide your IED,

considering that the grant should be soon, this "soon" could be 2 days - 2 months, if not then ping them


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> A query regarding PTE-A score: I am attaching my PTE-A score in below attached file. Can you please confirm that my scores in attached file will give me 10 points for English language? Thanks.


yes, you can claim 10 points for english skills


----------



## sultan_azam

mic490 said:


> How many times a month DIBP issue grants ??? Could be any day or just like invitations twice a month


grant can be issued on any working day... it is not like 189 invite rounds


----------



## ramarajan_me

250 days and running..!!


----------



## mic490

I had received an email every time on my gmail, for invite, CO contacted, then 2nd CO (skilled support) contacted. But i am bit confused about form 1193, what is this for because i have not submitted this form and still got emails from them.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
While submitting 189 visa application, do we need to upload our CV also? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## drasadqamar

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> While submitting 189 visa application, do we need to upload our CV also? Please suggest. Thanks.


Yes submit your cv and if your wife is also seconDary applicant upload her cv as well


----------



## sharma_1987

Hi,

I came to know from my agency that your job code also plays an important role in deciding how fast your VISA would be granted. I am a ICT business analyst. Any idea if this would have a good or bad effect on the grant time?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## drasadqamar

sharma_1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I came to know from my agency that your job code also plays an important role in deciding how fast your VISA would be granted. I am a ICT business analyst. Any idea if this would have a good or bad effect on the grant time?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


No job code is nothing to do with visa grant. All codes have equal chances of grant. How quick is grant depends on many factors like complete documentation verification etc.


----------



## tgurmani

arun1999 said:


> It has been now 3 months since I have submitted by medicals and PCC ( Nov 05/16).
> 
> 
> 
> Since then the status is 'Assessment in Progress ' and there has been no update.
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting..
> 
> 
> 
> Any views or suggestions ?
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodged: Sep 2016
> 
> Documents uploaded : Nov 2016
> 
> Mechanical Engineer
> 
> 70 Points




CO team? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavna1

Hi All,

In two days I will be passing the '3 months service standards' so called visa processing time for 75% cases. So whats next, call/email/complain?? 
It was so important for me to get visa on time as I have to travel for some project work. It was not bothering much for last months but now getting bit anxious. 

Thanks


----------



## newhomeoz

ethical.prodigy said:


> I hope CO wakes up and reviews your case soon with a grant.
> 
> So if its not direct grant, this seems to be an endless loop at DIBP. I think once we Lodge , we need to forget abt grant. so if grant is in our faith, god will wake us up. All u can do is check once a week.
> 
> Looking at so many cases untouched, I am losing faith that CO will review our cases again. We need to work on plan B based on our timelines.


Just hoping for the best friend !


----------



## newhomeoz

thanks Sultan !!


----------



## newhomeoz

ramarajan_me said:


> 250 days and running..!!


just keep up your faith !!

I'm thinking to lodge a complaint but on the other part my agent says it is not fair to complaint on them now and asking me to wait for some more time.

What's the other side of launching a complaint on DIBP. In any way that would bring any adverse on finalization?


----------



## australianexpat2015

sultan_azam said:


> it has been a long wait for you.. hope you get it soon


Hi Sultan,

I have a query please help me. At the time I lodged my Visa Application my wife's PTE scores were valid as it was not two years old but I was contacted by the CO from adelaid stating the PTE scores should not be more than one year old. So my wife took another test and submitted the scores. After that there is no contact from the team. I am worried if everything is okay or not? Hope this will not interefere with our grant. kindly help.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

australianexpat2015 said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a query please help me. At the time I lodged my Visa Application my wife's PTE scores were valid as it was not two years old but I was contacted by the CO from adelaid stating the PTE scores should not be more than one year old. So my wife took another test and submitted the scores. After that there is no contact from the team. I am worried if everything is okay or not? Hope this will not interefere with our grant. kindly help.



Did you claim points for your partner skills ? What is your partner English scores ?


Rajesh S


----------



## sultan_azam

australianexpat2015 said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> I have a query please help me. At the time I lodged my Visa Application my wife's PTE scores were valid as it was not two years old but I was contacted by the CO from adelaid stating the PTE scores should not be more than one year old. So my wife took another test and submitted the scores. After that there is no contact from the team. I am worried if everything is okay or not? Hope this will not interefere with our grant. kindly help.


everything is ok and it wont affect your grant

if you were expected to prove functional english of spouse then let me make you aware about how to prove functional english

1. ielts 4.5 overall or PTE 30 overall are equivalent, test should be taken within past 12 months of visa lodge, if not then the test can be taken during visa processing 
How can I prove I have functional English?
2. alternatively you can give a letter from college 


dont worry at all


----------



## sultan_azam

sharma_1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I came to know from my agency that your job code also plays an important role in deciding how fast your VISA would be granted. I am a ICT business analyst. Any idea if this would have a good or bad effect on the grant time?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


that is a false notion given by your agent

visa processing time depends on clarity of documents submitted and verification for them


----------



## ethanbandhu

*Any Guidance would be appreciated*

Hi Friends,

I have submitted all my documents to a consultant for ACS and hopefully it should be submitted within this week. I am applying for Visa Sub-Class 189 with 261111 - Business Analyst from India and would request you to share the next steps from here. I hear many suggestions from many people stating that i should start working on other things as it takes too much time. 

Would need some help from you'all here for suggested next steps. What i have in mind is to start preparing from PTE-A test from here on as it would be required from hereon. 

What do you guys suggest?

Regards
EB


----------



## ethanbandhu

*Guidance Requested*

Hi Friends,

I have submitted all my documents to my immigration consultant for ACS and hopefully it should be submitted within this week. I am applying for Visa Sub-Class 189 with 261111 - Business Analyst from India and would request you to share the next steps from here. I hear many suggestions from many people stating that i should start working on other things as it takes too much time.

Would need some help from you'all here for suggested next steps. What i have in mind is to start preparing from PTE-A test from here on as it would be required from hereon. 

What do you guys suggest?

Regards
EB


----------



## sultan_azam

ethanbandhu said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have submitted all my documents to a consultant for ACS and hopefully it should be submitted within this week. I am applying for Visa Sub-Class 189 with 261111 - Business Analyst from India and would request you to share the next steps from here. I hear many suggestions from many people stating that i should start working on other things as it takes too much time.
> 
> Would need some help from you'all here for suggested next steps. What i have in mind is to start preparing from PTE-A test from here on as it would be required from hereon.
> 
> What do you guys suggest?
> 
> Regards
> EB


1. identifying relevant occupation code
2. arranging reference letter and collating other employment and education documents
3. skill assessment
4. english assessment
5. EoI
6. invitation to apply visa
7. paying visa fees
8. documents upload incl PCC and doing medicals
9. waaaaaaittt
10. visa grant
11. enter australia before mentioned date

you are at step 3, you need to divert mind after step 8


----------



## justin787

Bhavna1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In two days I will be passing the '3 months service standards' so called visa processing time for 75% cases. So whats next, call/email/complain??
> It was so important for me to get visa on time as I have to travel for some project work. It was not bothering much for last months but now getting bit anxious.
> 
> Thanks


Not much you can do. I've crossed the 3 months mark 2 months ago  And I haven't heard from them in a little over 4 months.

Calling doesn't seem helpful. You'll most likely get a generic reply and you might be told to send an email to the processing office. Needless to say they don't respond to status update emails and when they do, it's a generic response.

So at the end, there isn't much we can do but wait ...


----------



## kanavsharma

BPK said:


> kanavsharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 19 th March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is your CO? Mine is Velly. Sent 7th email today morning.
> There should b penalties for such no-reason delays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting from Feb 2016.
Click to expand...




newhomeoz said:


> I am also waiting since 19th Mar 2016.
> My first CO is Vely requested for PCC MED and FORM 80 & 1221 on 19th april
> IP on 10th may, since then only silence.
> But when I sent an email dated around SEP 2016 I got a response from Mr. Brooke (guessing he is my second CO) but almost a standard reply only.
> Meanwhile called DIBP quite number of times but got the same standard response. Today morning I called DIBP but she responded that the case is getting assessed and she can't say anything more in it. But when I insisted she adviced to lodge a complaint through my agent if needed.
> My agent was not willing to lodge a complaint. I'll have to push the agent to launch now...
> 
> We all have to have faith and it eventually happens... That's the only choice left to the people who are all waiting for a long time...
> 
> The best part is I'm claiming exp points from a single employment only for whom I'm currently working for... but I never disclosed to my employer yet.. so didn't check with them yet for any verification!!
> 
> I wish all of us to get a grant very soon !!
> Good luck !


Hope everyone gets a good news tomorrow morning. 

It's been a long time now.y 

@newhomeoz: our case is similar with application date and CO. M not sure if m still under Vely or where it is 

Neither I got any email reply ever.


Best wishes.


----------



## arun1999

tgurmani said:


> CO team?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brisbane


----------



## ethanbandhu

Thanks Sultan for ur reply. Just wanted to check if u can help and give me a fair idea about the long wait time. How long is this gonna be for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ethanbandhu said:


> Thanks Sultan for ur reply. Just wanted to check if u can help and give me a fair idea about the long wait time. How long is this gonna be for?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It varies, for some it is 10 days, for some it is 450+ days

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

Rajaastha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Regarding your emp verification, whether it was a call or an email to hr.




They Called and 4 people visited my office claiming to be from the court and flashing my photo asking everyone if they knew me.


----------



## dakshch

arjun09 said:


> 2-3 weeks max for u. Be ready for grant
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk




I hope your words come true man


----------



## Bhavna1

justin787 said:


> Not much you can do. I've crossed the 3 months mark 2 months ago  And I haven't heard from them in a little over 4 months.
> 
> Calling doesn't seem helpful. You'll most likely get a generic reply and you might be told to send an email to the processing office. Needless to say they don't respond to status update emails and when they do, it's a generic response.
> 
> So at the end, there isn't much we can do but wait ...


But where to call? Do you have any numbers? Should I call Brisbane office?


----------



## dakshch

4:28am... Day 428 starts


----------



## maverick19

dakshch said:


> They Called and 4 people visited my office claiming to be from the court and flashing my photo asking everyone if they knew me.




Woah! Can you elaborate more on this please? Which city you in India?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

sultan_azam said:


> at interval of 15 days review what is mentioned in visa application and reference letter(s)
> 
> i wish you dont have to do more than once and get the visa before next 15th day


You were so true Sultan....i did not get time to go through all my docs but now its not even required. 😃

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
Grant:7th Feb 2017


----------



## maverick19

nikhil_k said:


> You were so true Sultan....i did not get time to go through all my docs but now its not even required.
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
> Grant:7th Feb 2017




Congrats man!!
What do you mean by "a very positive reply". Could you tell us what were you told exactly..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

Hi Expert - Expats,

With the help of almighty God and prayers of the family, we have received our GRANT today! We were waiting for this day to become reality. I still can't believe 😊

This forum has been a rock solid support throughout this journey and has helped at each step. 

Thanks to all the helping hands of this forum and special thanks for ViskasChandra, Andrey, Jairichi, Keeda, Sultan. 

Best of luck to the ones who are waiting for their grants. May you get your visa grant soon!!

Sept/ Oct 2016 gang members.... the list is getting shorter every day ...Gonnabeexpat you are next 😄


_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
Grant:7th Feb 2017


----------



## tk123

nikhil_k said:


> Hi Expert - Expats,
> 
> With the help of almighty God and prayers of the family, we have received our GRANT today! We were waiting for this day to become reality. I still can't believe
> 
> This forum has been a rock solid support throughout this journey and has helped at each step.
> 
> Thanks to all the helping hands of this forum and special thanks for ViskasChandra, Andrey, Jairichi, Keeda, Sultan.
> 
> Best of luck to the ones who are waiting for their grants. May you get your visa grant soon!!
> 
> Sept/ Oct 2016 gang members.... the list is getting shorter every day ...Gonnabeexpat you are next
> 
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
> Grant:7th Feb 2017




Congrats Nikhil 

When do you plan to land 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

nikhil_k said:


> Hi Expert - Expats,
> 
> With the help of almighty God and prayers of the family, we have received our GRANT today! We were waiting for this day to become reality. I still can't believe &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> This forum has been a rock solid support throughout this journey and has helped at each step.
> 
> Thanks to all the helping hands of this forum and special thanks for ViskasChandra, Andrey, Jairichi, Keeda, Sultan.
> 
> Best of luck to the ones who are waiting for their grants. May you get your visa grant soon!!
> 
> Sept/ Oct 2016 gang members.... the list is getting shorter every day ...Gonnabeexpat you are next &#55357;&#56836;
> 
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
> Grant:7th Feb 2017


Awesome and congrats on your grant :thumb:

I'm sure what this means to you, as I'm in a similar boat as yours and my hands are tied up 

You can start settling here now rather being in uncertainty!

Please let us know which team processed your application.


----------



## nikhil_k

tk123 said:


> Congrats Nikhil
> 
> When do you plan to land
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Buddy i am an Onshore Applicant..i live in sydney. See Signature 😎

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
Grant:7th Feb 2017


----------



## nikhil_k

CaJn said:


> Awesome and congrats on your grant :thumb:
> 
> I'm sure what this means to you, as I'm in a similar boat as yours and my hands are tied up
> 
> You can start settling here now rather being in uncertainty!
> 
> Please let us know which team processed your application.


You can really know what we were going through...this PR will sort out many things...hopefully. Best of luck for yours.

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
Grant:7th Feb 2017


----------



## tk123

nikhil_k said:


> Buddy i am an Onshore Applicant..i live in sydney. See Signature
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
> Grant:7th Feb 2017




wow. thats great 
how do you afford this place  ... I made my landing trip last week, rents and prices are close to outrageous ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

maverick19 said:


> Congrats man!!
> What do you mean by "a very positive reply". Could you tell us what were you told exactly..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The agent told very pleasingly that i should hear back from DIBP by mid feb. If not then call us back....in the end she mentioned..."Nothing to worry Ok....Best of luck"

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
Grant:7th Feb 2017


----------



## CaJn

nikhil_k said:


> You can really know what we were going through...this PR will sort out many things...hopefully. Best of luck for yours.
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
> Grant:7th Feb 2017


Thanks Nikhil!

You bet, we are living just like nomads here without the PR. If you have your family here, it will be a great relief with school fees, day care etc!

I'm sure you would already have a list of must get items, happy investing and enjoy your time in OZ land!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

nikhil_k said:


> Hi Expert - Expats,
> 
> With the help of almighty God and prayers of the family, we have received our GRANT today! We were waiting for this day to become reality. I still can't believe 😊
> 
> This forum has been a rock solid support throughout this journey and has helped at each step.
> 
> Thanks to all the helping hands of this forum and special thanks for ViskasChandra, Andrey, Jairichi, Keeda, Sultan.
> 
> Best of luck to the ones who are waiting for their grants. May you get your visa grant soon!!
> 
> Sept/ Oct 2016 gang members.... the list is getting shorter every day ...Gonnabeexpat you are next 😄
> 
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
> Grant:7th Feb 2017


Congratulations @nikhik_k . Iam glad that you got it at last .    . 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanavsharma

nikhil_k said:


> Hi Expert - Expats,
> 
> With the help of almighty God and prayers of the family, we have received our GRANT today! We were waiting for this day to become reality. I still can't believe 😊
> 
> This forum has been a rock solid support throughout this journey and has helped at each step.
> 
> Thanks to all the helping hands of this forum and special thanks for ViskasChandra, Andrey, Jairichi, Keeda, Sultan.
> 
> Best of luck to the ones who are waiting for their grants. May you get your visa grant soon!!
> 
> Sept/ Oct 2016 gang members.... the list is getting shorter every day ...Gonnabeexpat you are next 😄
> 
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
> Grant:7th Feb 2017





tk123 said:


> nikhil_k said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Expert - Expats,
> 
> With the help of almighty God and prayers of the family, we have received our GRANT today! We were waiting for this day to become reality. I still can't believe
> 
> This forum has been a rock solid support throughout this journey and has helped at each step.
> 
> Thanks to all the helping hands of this forum and special thanks for ViskasChandra, Andrey, Jairichi, Keeda, Sultan.
> 
> Best of luck to the ones who are waiting for their grants. May you get your visa grant soon!!
> 
> Sept/ Oct 2016 gang members.... the list is getting shorter every day ...Gonnabeexpat you are next
> 
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
> Grant:7th Feb 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Nikhil
> 
> When do you plan to land
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Congratulations guys ?


----------



## JD_Civil

Hello all,
My Occupation Code is 263211 Civil Engineer
I have 30 points for age
15 for education
10 for IELTS
0 for Experience
Total I have 55 points. In addition to that if i get state nomination from State i would get 5 points.
So, I want to know from all of you friends how much time does NSW take to give nomination to me under my Occupation?
Does I really get it or not? What are the chances?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Day 129 😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

tk123 said:


> wow. thats great
> how do you afford this place  ... I made my landing trip last week, rents and prices are close to outrageous ....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are right the place is very expensive...i am here for a project. So have no option to go anywhere else.
Where are you planning to land?

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
Grant:7th Feb 2017


----------



## nikhil_k

maverick19 said:


> Woah! Can you elaborate more on this please? Which city you in India?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great progress Daksh....so its near now.

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
Grant:7th Feb 2017


----------



## tk123

nikhil_k said:


> You are right the place is very expensive...i am here for a project. So have no option to go anywhere else.
> Where are you planning to land?
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
> Grant:7th Feb 2017




i will be moving to Sydney in April. Already landed a job. 

Have been searching for housing through the apps .... having cold sweats looking at the prices ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dakshch said:


> They Called and 4 people visited my office claiming to be from the court and flashing my photo asking everyone if they knew me.


 really!!! That's very scary. Wouldn't people in the office think that you got caught in some case or something bad?. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner

gonnabeexpat said:


> really!!! That's very scary. Wouldn't people in the office think that you got caught in some case or something bad?.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


This is actually very old method of physical verification of employment I heard 15-20 years ago. Showing photo to security, receptionist, any person who is walking inside the company asking whether you you this person!!!!????.....   

Still they follow same system......


----------



## lilih

Hello Everyone
I have lodged for 189 on Jan 2016, have not received a final outcome yet??? 13 months passed. 
My partner is from Iraq and I am from Iran.
Any idea how much longer this is going to take?
any examples you have heard or seen?
thanks


----------



## Rajaastha

dakshch said:


> They Called and 4 people visited my office claiming to be from the court and flashing my photo asking everyone if they knew me.


Everything will be fine and you ,me all awaiting from 2015 will get grant soon.......


----------



## andreyx108b

lilih said:


> Hello Everyone
> I have lodged for 189 on Jan 2016, have not received a final outcome yet??? 13 months passed.
> My partner is from Iraq and I am from Iran.
> Any idea how much longer this is going to take?
> any examples you have heard or seen?
> thanks


thats rare but it happens, we have seen members waiting for over 18 month.


----------



## andreyx108b

Rajaastha said:


> Everything will be fine and you ,me all awaiting from 2015 will get grant soon.......



feel sorry for you bro  wish you grant soon!


----------



## Rajaastha

lilih said:


> Hello Everyone
> I have lodged for 189 on Jan 2016, have not received a final outcome yet??? 13 months passed.
> My partner is from Iraq and I am from Iran.
> Any idea how much longer this is going to take?
> any examples you have heard or seen?
> thanks


Any CO contact??

Any employment points claimed??


----------



## lilih

Rajaastha said:


> Any CO contact??
> 
> Any employment points claimed??


last contact was in July 2016
No Ihave not claimed overseas employment. Just PhD claimed as work exp without points, but we have 60 anyways, and with my PhD 65 since September 2016


----------



## Rajaastha

lilih said:


> last contact was in July 2016
> No Ihave not claimed overseas employment. Just PhD claimed as work exp without points, but we have 60 anyways, and with my PhD 65 since September 2016


May be external check happening.... Hope you will get the grand soon...


----------



## sultan_azam

dakshch said:


> They Called and 4 people visited my office claiming to be from the court and flashing my photo asking everyone if they knew me.


"to be from court and flashing photo", isnt it too much, they should give the visa now....


----------



## misecmisc

nikhil_k said:


> Hi Expert - Expats,
> 
> With the help of almighty God and prayers of the family, we have received our GRANT today! We were waiting for this day to become reality. I still can't believe 😊
> 
> This forum has been a rock solid support throughout this journey and has helped at each step.
> 
> Thanks to all the helping hands of this forum and special thanks for ViskasChandra, Andrey, Jairichi, Keeda, Sultan.
> 
> Best of luck to the ones who are waiting for their grants. May you get your visa grant soon!!
> 
> Sept/ Oct 2016 gang members.... the list is getting shorter every day ...Gonnabeexpat you are next 😄
> 
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
> Grant:7th Feb 2017


Congrats.


----------



## sultan_azam

nikhil_k said:


> You were so true Sultan....i did not get time to go through all my docs but now its not even required. 😃
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
> Grant:7th Feb 2017





nikhil_k said:


> Hi Expert - Expats,
> 
> With the help of almighty God and prayers of the family, we have received our GRANT today! We were waiting for this day to become reality. I still can't believe 😊
> 
> This forum has been a rock solid support throughout this journey and has helped at each step.
> 
> Thanks to all the helping hands of this forum and special thanks for ViskasChandra, Andrey, Jairichi, Keeda, Sultan.
> 
> Best of luck to the ones who are waiting for their grants. May you get your visa grant soon!!
> 
> Sept/ Oct 2016 gang members.... the list is getting shorter every day ...Gonnabeexpat you are next 😄
> 
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
> Grant:7th Feb 2017


Hey Nikhil... lots and lots of congratulations... it is really good that you didnt went through the task of going through the documents

good luck


----------



## sultan_azam

JD_Civil said:


> Hello all,
> My Occupation Code is 263211 Civil Engineer
> I have 30 points for age
> 15 for education
> 10 for IELTS
> 0 for Experience
> Total I have 55 points. In addition to that if i get state nomination from State i would get 5 points.
> So, I want to know from all of you friends how much time does NSW take to give nomination to me under my Occupation?
> Does I really get it or not? What are the chances?


nsw nomination invites are sent randomly

your english score is adequate to be nominated by NSW but zero experience may be a turn off

but anyway do submit an eoi for 190 nsw, you may get lucky... all the best


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

For 189 visa application, is uploading CV mandatory? If yes, then is there any particular format in which the CV should be there? Also, any member on this thread received any CO contact asking that the uploaded CV is not in the proper format and so upload the CV in any particular required format? Please suggest.

@sultan, @andrey: any information here please? Thanks.


----------



## RohitKumar14

sultan_azam said:


> "to be from court and flashing photo", isnt it too much, they should give the visa now....


This is crazy. I wish you get grant asap. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

tk123 said:


> i will be moving to Sydney in April. Already landed a job.
> 
> Have been searching for housing through the apps .... having cold sweats looking at the prices ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrates dude...job done means half battle is won...let me know if you need any assistance.
Lets connect privately.

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
Grant:7th Feb 2017


----------



## mastkhare

nikhil_k said:


> Hi Expert - Expats,
> 
> With the help of almighty God and prayers of the family, we have received our GRANT today! We were waiting for this day to become reality. I still can't believe 😊
> 
> This forum has been a rock solid support throughout this journey and has helped at each step.
> 
> Thanks to all the helping hands of this forum and special thanks for ViskasChandra, Andrey, Jairichi, Keeda, Sultan.
> 
> Best of luck to the ones who are waiting for their grants. May you get your visa grant soon!!
> 
> Sept/ Oct 2016 gang members.... the list is getting shorter every day ...Gonnabeexpat you are next 😄
> 
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
> Grant:7th Feb 2017



Congrats bro!


----------



## nikhil_k

sultan_azam said:


> Hey Nikhil... lots and lots of congratulations... it is really good that you didnt went through the task of going through the documents
> 
> good luck


Thanks guys.


misecmisc said:


> Congrats.


----------



## famy

nikhil_k said:


> tk123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will be moving to Sydney in April. Already landed a job.
> 
> Have been searching for housing through the apps .... having cold sweats looking at the prices ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Congrates dude...job done means half battle is won...let me know if you need any assistance.
> Lets connect privately.
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
> Grant:7th Feb 2017
Click to expand...

Congratulations a lot. Can please share the dibp numer at which you contacted?


----------



## sultan_azam

lilih said:


> Hello Everyone
> I have lodged for 189 on Jan 2016, have not received a final outcome yet??? 13 months passed.
> My partner is from Iraq and I am from Iran.
> Any idea how much longer this is going to take?
> any examples you have heard or seen?
> thanks


considering the countries involved, the case may have been sent for external security checks which should have been over by now, 

you are onshore, give them a call and enquire about your application, although response will be barely positive, but give it a shot


----------



## sultan_azam

Rajaastha said:


> Everything will be fine and you ,me all awaiting from 2015 will get grant soon.......


Nov 2015, i understand your situation, i wish it gets finalised soon for you, daksch and all others from 2015 gang


----------



## gonnabeexpat

nikhil_k said:


> Congrates dude...job done means half battle is won...let me know if you need any assistance.
> Lets connect privately.
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
> Grant:7th Feb 2017


Nikhil, which team processed your application?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For 189 visa application, is uploading CV mandatory? If yes, then is there any particular format in which the CV should be there? Also, any member on this thread received any CO contact asking that the uploaded CV is not in the proper format and so upload the CV in any particular required format? Please suggest.
> 
> @sultan, @andrey: any information here please? Thanks.


although CV is mentioned in document list but it is not mandatory, however some 189 applicants got request to provide CV but there no such intimation regarding improper format etc

format - put the experience in chronological order


----------



## nikhil_k

gonnabeexpat said:


> Nikhil, which team processed your application?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Brisbane team


_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
Grant:7th Feb 2017


----------



## misecmisc

sultan_azam said:


> although CV is mentioned in document list but it is not mandatory, however some 189 applicants got request to provide CV but there no such intimation regarding improper format etc
> 
> format - put the experience in chronological order


Thanks friend. Yesterday I saw 189 document checklist, but I was not able to see CV written there as a required document. Can you please post the document list URL for 189 visa application? Thanks again.


----------



## mastkhare

misecmisc said:


> Thanks friend. Yesterday I saw 189 document checklist, but I was not able to see CV written there as a required document. Can you please post the document list URL for 189 visa application? Thanks again.


Hi bro,

I hope the following link with help.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...ndent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist#


----------



## misecmisc

mastkhare said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> I hope the following link with help.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...ndent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist#


Thanks friend. The above was the URL which I saw yesterday. But I was not able to find CV written there. Can somebody please help me to locate where CV or resume is written in the above URL please? Thanks.


----------



## australianexpat2015

sultan_azam said:


> everything is ok and it wont affect your grant
> 
> if you were expected to prove functional english of spouse then let me make you aware about how to prove functional english
> 
> 1. ielts 4.5 overall or PTE 30 overall are equivalent, test should be taken within past 12 months of visa lodge, if not then the test can be taken during visa processing
> How can I prove I have functional English?
> 2. alternatively you can give a letter from college
> 
> 
> dont worry at all


Thank you so much. My wife got 71 overall. Also friend can you tell me when will they call my employers? Atleast after that I can expect my grant to come in some time. Please reply.


----------



## mastkhare

misecmisc said:


> Thanks friend. The above was the URL which I saw yesterday. But I was not able to find CV written there. Can somebody please help me to locate where CV or resume is written in the above URL please? Thanks.


Hi bro, please see the screenshot below. It is there in the character requirement section.


----------



## famy

Anyone can tell me the dibp contact number ? The number I tried just respond me that your case is under process. How people get to know about the processinb details of their cases on calls ?


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Thanks friend. Yesterday I saw 189 document checklist, but I was not able to see CV written there as a required document. Can you please post the document list URL for 189 visa application? Thanks again.


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

inside health and character --- additional character requirements -- A copy of your curriculum vitae (résumé).


----------



## sultan_azam

australianexpat2015 said:


> Thank you so much. My wife got 71 overall. Also friend can you tell me when will they call my employers? Atleast after that I can expect my grant to come in some time. Please reply.


call to employer for verification is not guaranteed, they may skip employment verification in your case, they may not, it is random..


----------



## iamgsk

got the grant today at 3:49AM IST &#55357;&#56832;

thanks to great help from this immensely useful forum.
all the best to everyone!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

iamgsk said:


> got the grant today at 3:49AM IST &#55357;&#56832;
> 
> thanks to great help from this immensely useful forum.
> all the best to everyone!


Congratulations which GSM processed your application?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## biochandu

dakshch said:


> 4:28am... Day 428 starts



Hello Dakshch,

May i know which companies you carry experience ? If you dont mind to share.
This looks strange - 4 ppl coming with photo and check in the company where you work... 

428 days is annoying but we should also understand what is the exact reason for the delay, whether verification team is not getting right info on your profile or etc


----------



## sounddonor

dakshch said:


> 4:28am... Day 428 starts


Feel sorry about you. I am just wondering what's wrong with your application, that take long time.


----------



## misecmisc

iamgsk said:


> got the grant today at 3:49AM IST ��
> 
> thanks to great help from this immensely useful forum.
> all the best to everyone!


Congrats.


----------



## mastkhare

iamgsk said:


> got the grant today at 3:49AM IST ��
> 
> thanks to great help from this immensely useful forum.
> all the best to everyone!


Congrats!! i have similar timelines and profession. Need to be patient and good news will come our way


----------



## iamgsk

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations which GSM processed your application?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Adelaide


----------



## iamgsk

mastkhare said:


> Congrats!! i have similar timelines and profession. Need to be patient and good news will come our way



u can expect grant by 21st feb


----------



## gnuttung

Hi all. 

Anyone knows which number to call DIBP to check the application status from offshore?
It has been 2 months since I provided what they asked for.

Thank you.


----------



## rvd

iamgsk said:


> Adelaide


Congratulations on your grant and all the best for future.


----------



## rvd

Congratulations and All the best for future.



nikhil_k said:


> Hi Expert - Expats,
> 
> With the help of almighty God and prayers of the family, we have received our GRANT today! We were waiting for this day to become reality. I still can't believe 😊
> 
> This forum has been a rock solid support throughout this journey and has helped at each step.
> 
> Thanks to all the helping hands of this forum and special thanks for ViskasChandra, Andrey, Jairichi, Keeda, Sultan.
> 
> Best of luck to the ones who are waiting for their grants. May you get your visa grant soon!!
> 
> Sept/ Oct 2016 gang members.... the list is getting shorter every day ...Gonnabeexpat you are next 😄
> 
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
> Grant:7th Feb 2017


----------



## feeroz

iamgsk said:


> got the grant today at 3:49AM IST &#55357;&#56832;
> 
> thanks to great help from this immensely useful forum.
> all the best to everyone!



Congrats !!!!! 

Can you share your time line as i can't see your time line... plus do u had employment verification in your case?


----------



## vikasunjha

nikhil_k said:


> Brisbane team
> 
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
> Grant:7th Feb 2017



Hi Nikhil,

Many congratulations !!!

can you please share the Brisbane DIBP number you called?? because i had responded to Brisbane CO on 1st Dec, but still application is in progress. so thinking to call them....


----------



## sultan_azam

iamgsk said:


> got the grant today at 3:49AM IST ��
> 
> thanks to great help from this immensely useful forum.
> all the best to everyone!



congratulations mate


----------



## nikhil_k

vikasunjha said:


> Hi Nikhil,
> 
> Many congratulations !!!
> 
> can you please share the Brisbane DIBP number you called?? because i had responded to Brisbane CO on 1st Dec, but still application is in progress. so thinking to call them....


I called 1300 364 613.. This is a num for connecting dibp. Its similar to call center. They will tell you the status on seeing your application.

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
Grant:7th Feb 2017


----------



## srik46

nikhil_k said:


> I called 1300 364 613.. This is a num for connecting dibp. Its similar to call center. They will tell you the status on seeing your application.
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
> Grant:7th Feb 2017




Hello nikhil congrats first of all. I had applied on 16th oct 2016. I am quite waiting eagerly for my visa. Had my CO (gsm Brisbane) contact on nov 9th. I had to apply for medical and PCC for my wife. So all ended up being submitted in december. I already knew that it will get delayed as it's the vacation month. 
My question to you is. For that dibp call any idea of how long did it take for you to get connected to a person to talk to ? As I am planning to call them later this week. 

Thanks 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denizu

counting days...
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## MAG1234

Congratulations Dude. your timeline with last Co contact was similar before Visa Grant. Even I dropped a mail to DIBP asking for any more request, the next day i recieve a Grant

All the very Best


----------



## nikhil_k

srik46 said:


> Hello nikhil congrats first of all. I had applied on 16th oct 2016. I am quite waiting eagerly for my visa. Had my CO (gsm Brisbane) contact on nov 9th. I had to apply for medical and PCC for my wife. So all ended up being submitted in december. I already knew that it will get delayed as it's the vacation month.
> My question to you is. For that dibp call any idea of how long did it take for you to get connected to a person to talk to ? As I am planning to call them later this week.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Srik thanks....each time it took me 45 min to connect.
Probably you will need some sort of tool/workaround to connect if you are out of australia.
Other guys can suggest what workaround they used.

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
Grant:7th Feb 2017


----------



## vikaschandra

iamgsk said:


> got the grant today at 3:49AM IST ��
> 
> thanks to great help from this immensely useful forum.
> all the best to everyone!


congratulations mate


----------



## rvd

srik46 said:


> Hello nikhil congrats first of all. I had applied on 16th oct 2016. I am quite waiting eagerly for my visa. Had my CO (gsm Brisbane) contact on nov 9th. I had to apply for medical and PCC for my wife. So all ended up being submitted in december. I already knew that it will get delayed as it's the vacation month.
> My question to you is. For that dibp call any idea of how long did it take for you to get connected to a person to talk to ? As I am planning to call them later this week.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please note that Nikhil is onshore he can able to call on the provided number but need to ensure the same number will work if you are not in Aus.


----------



## Hasiths

Hi peeps,

I am going to submit my EOI for subclass 189. I have 65 points for Chemical Engineering occupation. Looking at how skillselect works, I am sure I will get the invitation in the next round. But my worry is I am planning to get married in September. So including spouse thing worries me a lot.

What are you guys recommending. Can I submit the EOI as a single applicant, and by the time I apply for the Visa, can I just include my spouse?
Or, should I get married in a legal perspective (Registration or whatever you call it), and then apply?

Please advice. Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

Hasiths said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> I am going to submit my EOI for subclass 189. I have 65 points for Chemical Engineering occupation. Looking at how skillselect works, I am sure I will get the invitation in the next round. But my worry is I am planning to get married in September. So including spouse thing worries me a lot.
> 
> What are you guys recommending. Can I submit the EOI as a single applicant, and by the time I apply for the Visa, can I just include my spouse?
> Or, should I get married in a legal perspective (Registration or whatever you call it), and then apply?
> 
> Please advice. Thanks


why dont you wait for some time ?? submit eoi at June end, get invited in last round of June, you will have two months time to submit visa application, submit visa application at end of August, delay medicals/pcc, Case officer will contact in 20/28 days, that will be probably end of september and ask you to provide medicals/pcc in next 28 days(i.e. 20th october or so)

i think by that time you will be married and give form 1436 along with other documents and get your wife added to your visa application.


----------



## aurum

Hi would like to ask if anybody here who have lodged their visa application with a secondary or tertiary applicant last year and still waiting for a grant for ANZSCO Code 261112- Systems Analyst?

Read that the SLA of the Case Officer's review is only 3 months for SC189 from the time a completed visa application is made. My spouse (secondary applicant) and I have uploaded the additional docs requested by CO last Nov 20, 2016 and application is still in "assessment in progress". I read from other forums that the 3-month SLA is not true but then i noticed some are granted earlier than this time but under different code. Not sure if the number of applicants is a factor in terms of processing time but would like to seek inputs of others who are in the same page as I am.


ANZSCO : 261112 (Systems Analyst)
ACS Applied : 18 Sept 2015
ACS Result: 24 Sept 2015
IELTS :* 23 Sep 2016
EOI Applied : 29 Sep 2016
EOI Points : 70 pts.
EOI Invitation : 12 Oct 2016
Visa Lodge : 16 Oct 2016
Medicals Done for primary and secondary applicant : 05 Nov 2016
PCC for primary applicant : 12 Nov 2016
Medicals "Finalized" for primary and secondary applicant : 08 Nov 2016
Last CO Contact Date : 17 Nov 2016
Last document uploaded for evidence of financial employment for primary applicant and PCC for secondary applicant: 20 Nov 2016


----------



## franklin2

Got the golden email today. Almighty God did it for my family. Thanks to all expats in the house.

lodgement date:10-11-2016
Grant date: 07-02-2017 (direct- GSM Brisbane)


----------



## sultan_azam

franklin2 said:


> Got the golden email today. Almighty God did it for my family. Thanks to all expats in the house.
> 
> lodgement date:10-11-2016
> Grant date: 07-02-2017 (direct- GSM Brisbane)


congrats frankin... what is your occupation code ??


----------



## sheiky

Hello Dears,

By the grace of God, Me, my spouse with two children got the Grant today. Its a wait of 174 days in total from the date of visa lodge. Thanks to all good hearts here who supported for this process. I pray for our fellow friends to get their grants as soon as possible.

My signature is given below.

189 - ANZSCO-263111
ACS Applied: 11-Apr-2016 | ACS +ve: 15-Apr-2016
PTE-A: 13-July-2016 | PTE Result: 14-July-2016 (L:80, R:72, S:90, W:77)
EOI Submitted: 15-Jul-2016 (65 Points) | ITA: 20th-Jul-2016
Medicals: 18-Jul-2016 | Indian PCC: 19-Jul-2016 - Saudi PCC: 27-Jul-2016
Visa Lodged: 17th-Aug-2016 | GSM: Brisbane | CO Contact for KSA PCC English Translation: 12-Sep-2016
Responded to CO: 17-Sep-2016 | Emp Verification: 24-Oct-2016 | Grant::> 07-Feb-2017 | IED: 19 July 2017 lane:


----------



## franklin2

sultan_azam said:


> congrats frankin... what is your occupation code ??


Occupation code: 263312


----------



## mastkhare

franklin2 said:


> Got the golden email today. Almighty God did it for my family. Thanks to all expats in the house.
> 
> lodgement date:10-11-2016
> Grant date: 07-02-2017 (direct- GSM Brisbane)


Congrats bro. All the best for future


----------



## mastkhare

sheiky said:


> Hello Dears,
> 
> By the grace of God, Me, my spouse with two children got the Grant today. Its a wait of 174 days in total from the date of visa lodge. Thanks to all good hearts here who supported for this process. I pray for our fellow friends to get their grants as soon as possible.
> 
> My signature is given below.
> 
> 189 - ANZSCO-263111
> ACS Applied: 11-Apr-2016 | ACS +ve: 15-Apr-2016
> PTE-A: 13-July-2016 | PTE Result: 14-July-2016 (L:80, R:72, S:90, W:77)
> EOI Submitted: 15-Jul-2016 (65 Points) | ITA: 20th-Jul-2016
> Medicals: 18-Jul-2016 | Indian PCC: 19-Jul-2016 - Saudi PCC: 27-Jul-2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th-Aug-2016 | GSM: Brisbane | CO Contact for KSA PCC English Translation: 12-Sep-2016
> Responded to CO: 17-Sep-2016 | Emp Verification: 24-Oct-2016 | Grant::> 07-Feb-2017 | IED: 19 July 2017 lane:


Congrats brother!


----------



## rarun_mech

gnuttung said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Anyone knows which number to call DIBP to check the application status from offshore?
> It has been 2 months since I provided what they asked for.
> 
> Thank you.


+61131881
Approximate waiting time 45 mins...so be prepared.

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasiths

sultan_azam said:


> why dont you wait for some time ?? submit eoi at June end, get invited in last round of June, you will have two months time to submit visa application, submit visa application at end of August, delay medicals/pcc, Case officer will contact in 20/28 days, that will be probably end of september and ask you to provide medicals/pcc in next 28 days(i.e. 20th october or so)
> 
> i think by that time you will be married and give form 1436 along with other documents and get your wife added to your visa application.


Thanks a lot. what is form 1436??


----------



## sultan_azam

Hasiths said:


> Thanks a lot. what is form 1436??


https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1436.pdf

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## JasjeetK

Hello Patrons,

I received my grant mail (Visa 189) today at 1:25PM IST.

Please see the timeline below for reference.

ANZSCO - 231214 Ship's Officer

PTE (L 90 S 90 W 85 R 85) : 03rd October 2016

AMSA Oral Exam Taken and Cleared : 15th November 2016

AMSA Assessment Letter Received : 22nd November 2016

Invitation : 23rd November 2016

Visa Lodged : 23rd November 2016

Uploaded Documents Gradually till : 09th December 2016

CO Contact (Cody from Brisbane) : 19th December 2016 for Indian PCC, Hong Kong PCC and a Letter of Good Conduct from employers. 

Information Provided : 18th January 2017

Grant : 07th February 2017

IED : 25th November 2017


----------



## RohitKumar14

vikaschandra said:


> congratulations mate


Many many congratulations.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## feeroz

JasjeetK said:


> Hello Patrons,
> 
> I received my grant mail (Visa 189) today at 1:25PM IST.
> 
> Please see the timeline below for reference.
> 
> ANZSCO - 231214 Ship's Officer
> 
> PTE (L 90 S 90 W 85 R 85) : 03rd October 2016
> 
> AMSA Oral Exam Taken and Cleared : 15th November 2016
> 
> AMSA Assessment Letter Received : 22nd November 2016
> 
> Invitation : 23rd November 2016
> 
> Visa Lodged : 23rd November 2016
> 
> Uploaded Documents Gradually till : 09th December 2016
> 
> CO Contact (Cody from Brisbane) : 19th December 2016 for Indian PCC, Hong Kong PCC and a Letter of Good Conduct from employers.
> 
> Information Provided : 18th January 2017
> 
> Grant : 07th February 2017
> 
> 
> IED : 25th November 2017



Congratssss !!!! Does employment verification happened in your case??


----------



## feeroz

franklin2 said:


> Got the golden email today. Almighty God did it for my family. Thanks to all expats in the house.
> 
> lodgement date:10-11-2016
> Grant date: 07-02-2017 (direct- GSM Brisbane)


. 


Congrats franklin .... all the best for future...


Does employment verification happened in your case??? 
My visa Lodged date is nearly same as you... All docs front loaded with pcc and medical.. no co contact until now and status showed as RECIEVED from the beginning... I think November cases are moving..... hoping for the best ..


----------



## andreyx108b

JasjeetK said:


> Hello Patrons,
> 
> I received my grant mail (Visa 189) today at 1:25PM IST.
> 
> Please see the timeline below for reference.
> 
> ANZSCO - 231214 Ship's Officer
> 
> PTE (L 90 S 90 W 85 R 85) : 03rd October 2016
> 
> AMSA Oral Exam Taken and Cleared : 15th November 2016
> 
> AMSA Assessment Letter Received : 22nd November 2016
> 
> Invitation : 23rd November 2016
> 
> Visa Lodged : 23rd November 2016
> 
> Uploaded Documents Gradually till : 09th December 2016
> 
> CO Contact (Cody from Brisbane) : 19th December 2016 for Indian PCC, Hong Kong PCC and a Letter of Good Conduct from employers.
> 
> Information Provided : 18th January 2017
> 
> Grant : 07th February 2017
> 
> IED : 25th November 2017


Congratulations! Enjoy the day!


----------



## denizu

congrats! good news. 

mine CO is jennie from gsm brisbane. hope she will be fast as yours :fingerscrossed:



JasjeetK said:


> Hello Patrons,
> 
> I received my grant mail (Visa 189) today at 1:25PM IST.
> 
> Please see the timeline below for reference.
> 
> ANZSCO - 231214 Ship's Officer
> 
> PTE (L 90 S 90 W 85 R 85) : 03rd October 2016
> 
> AMSA Oral Exam Taken and Cleared : 15th November 2016
> 
> AMSA Assessment Letter Received : 22nd November 2016
> 
> Invitation : 23rd November 2016
> 
> Visa Lodged : 23rd November 2016
> 
> Uploaded Documents Gradually till : 09th December 2016
> 
> CO Contact (Cody from Brisbane) : 19th December 2016 for Indian PCC, Hong Kong PCC and a Letter of Good Conduct from employers.
> 
> Information Provided : 18th January 2017
> 
> Grant : 07th February 2017
> 
> IED : 25th November 2017


----------



## shaancm

sheiky said:


> Hello Dears,
> 
> By the grace of God, Me, my spouse with two children got the Grant today. Its a wait of 174 days in total from the date of visa lodge. Thanks to all good hearts here who supported for this process. I pray for our fellow friends to get their grants as soon as possible.
> 
> My signature is given below.
> 
> 189 - ANZSCO-263111
> ACS Applied: 11-Apr-2016 | ACS +ve: 15-Apr-2016
> PTE-A: 13-July-2016 | PTE Result: 14-July-2016 (L:80, R:72, S:90, W:77)
> EOI Submitted: 15-Jul-2016 (65 Points) | ITA: 20th-Jul-2016
> Medicals: 18-Jul-2016 | Indian PCC: 19-Jul-2016 - Saudi PCC: 27-Jul-2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th-Aug-2016 | GSM: Brisbane | CO Contact for KSA PCC English Translation: 12-Sep-2016
> Responded to CO: 17-Sep-2016 | Emp Verification: 24-Oct-2016 | Grant::> 07-Feb-2017 | IED: 19 July 2017 lane:


Congrats, we have similar timelines  
.. Shaan


----------



## sounddonor

Hasiths said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> I am going to submit my EOI for subclass 189. I have 65 points for Chemical Engineering occupation. Looking at how skillselect works, I am sure I will get the invitation in the next round. But my worry is I am planning to get married in September. So including spouse thing worries me a lot.
> 
> What are you guys recommending. Can I submit the EOI as a single applicant, and by the time I apply for the Visa, can I just include my spouse?
> Or, should I get married in a legal perspective (Registration or whatever you call it), and then apply?
> 
> Please advice. Thanks




Waiting is not good don't know what happen to your occupation next year . Apply eoi asap. And obtain your visa. You can get spouse visa later 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma_1987

Hi,

I just submitted my VISA application today. How do i get the HIPD (something like this) ID to do my health assessment?

Please advice, thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

franklin2 said:


> Got the golden email today. Almighty God did it for my family. Thanks to all expats in the house.
> 
> lodgement date:10-11-2016
> Grant date: 07-02-2017 (direct- GSM Brisbane)


Congrats.


----------



## misecmisc

sheiky said:


> Hello Dears,
> 
> By the grace of God, Me, my spouse with two children got the Grant today. Its a wait of 174 days in total from the date of visa lodge. Thanks to all good hearts here who supported for this process. I pray for our fellow friends to get their grants as soon as possible.
> 
> My signature is given below.
> 
> 189 - ANZSCO-263111
> ACS Applied: 11-Apr-2016 | ACS +ve: 15-Apr-2016
> PTE-A: 13-July-2016 | PTE Result: 14-July-2016 (L:80, R:72, S:90, W:77)
> EOI Submitted: 15-Jul-2016 (65 Points) | ITA: 20th-Jul-2016
> Medicals: 18-Jul-2016 | Indian PCC: 19-Jul-2016 - Saudi PCC: 27-Jul-2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th-Aug-2016 | GSM: Brisbane | CO Contact for KSA PCC English Translation: 12-Sep-2016
> Responded to CO: 17-Sep-2016 | Emp Verification: 24-Oct-2016 | Grant::> 07-Feb-2017 | IED: 19 July 2017 lane:


Congrats.


----------



## Eams

Applied on the 18th of Jan, first CO contact 2 days ago requesting for PCC.

To my surprise the PCC processing time is..... 40 days (Thailand), as such i wont be able to submit the PCC within the 28 days time frame that my CO has requested.

What can I do here?

Does anyone have any experience (or know anyone that has) with this scenario?

PS. On-shore application, if that's relevant

advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## misecmisc

JasjeetK said:


> Hello Patrons,
> 
> I received my grant mail (Visa 189) today at 1:25PM IST.
> 
> Please see the timeline below for reference.
> 
> ANZSCO - 231214 Ship's Officer
> 
> PTE (L 90 S 90 W 85 R 85) : 03rd October 2016
> 
> AMSA Oral Exam Taken and Cleared : 15th November 2016
> 
> AMSA Assessment Letter Received : 22nd November 2016
> 
> Invitation : 23rd November 2016
> 
> Visa Lodged : 23rd November 2016
> 
> Uploaded Documents Gradually till : 09th December 2016
> 
> CO Contact (Cody from Brisbane) : 19th December 2016 for Indian PCC, Hong Kong PCC and a Letter of Good Conduct from employers.
> 
> Information Provided : 18th January 2017
> 
> Grant : 07th February 2017
> 
> IED : 25th November 2017


Congrats.


----------



## Rajaastha

sheiky said:


> Hello Dears,
> 
> By the grace of God, Me, my spouse with two children got the Grant today. Its a wait of 174 days in total from the date of visa lodge. Thanks to all good hearts here who supported for this process. I pray for our fellow friends to get their grants as soon as possible.
> 
> My signature is given below.
> 
> 189 - ANZSCO-263111
> ACS Applied: 11-Apr-2016 | ACS +ve: 15-Apr-2016
> PTE-A: 13-July-2016 | PTE Result: 14-July-2016 (L:80, R:72, S:90, W:77)
> EOI Submitted: 15-Jul-2016 (65 Points) | ITA: 20th-Jul-2016
> Medicals: 18-Jul-2016 | Indian PCC: 19-Jul-2016 - Saudi PCC: 27-Jul-2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th-Aug-2016 | GSM: Brisbane | CO Contact for KSA PCC English Translation: 12-Sep-2016
> Responded to CO: 17-Sep-2016 | Emp Verification: 24-Oct-2016 | Grant::> 07-Feb-2017 | IED: 19 July 2017 lane:


Congratulations.

How was your emp verification??


----------



## Rajaastha

Eams said:


> Applied on the 18th of Jan, first CO contact 2 days ago requesting for PCC.
> 
> To my surprise the PCC processing time is..... 40 days (Thailand), as such i wont be able to submit the PCC within the 28 days time frame that my CO has requested.
> 
> What can I do here?
> 
> Does anyone have any experience (or know anyone that has) with this scenario?
> 
> PS. On-shore application, if that's relevant
> 
> advice is greatly appreciated


You can apply PCC and send that acknowledgement and say CO that you required 40 days to get the PCC.


----------



## DK936

nikhil_k said:


> Hi Expert - Expats,
> 
> With the help of almighty God and prayers of the family, we have received our GRANT today! We were waiting for this day to become reality. I still can't believe 😊
> 
> This forum has been a rock solid support throughout this journey and has helped at each step.
> 
> Thanks to all the helping hands of this forum and special thanks for ViskasChandra, Andrey, Jairichi, Keeda, Sultan.
> 
> Best of luck to the ones who are waiting for their grants. May you get your visa grant soon!!
> 
> Sept/ Oct 2016 gang members.... the list is getting shorter every day ...Gonnabeexpat you are next 😄
> 
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
> Grant:7th Feb 2017



Congrats Man. I replaced you for Oct Gang.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
One query - if in the primary applicant's form 80, dependent spouse and dependent child both will be mentioned as migrating dependents, then will in spouse's form 80, the partner and child sections need to be filled as migrating - or - since the primary applicant form 80 already has this data, so no need to fill these details in spouse form 80 for partner and child? Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## DK936

JasjeetK said:


> Hello Patrons,
> 
> I received my grant mail (Visa 189) today at 1:25PM IST.
> 
> Please see the timeline below for reference.
> 
> ANZSCO - 231214 Ship's Officer
> 
> PTE (L 90 S 90 W 85 R 85) : 03rd October 2016
> 
> AMSA Oral Exam Taken and Cleared : 15th November 2016
> 
> AMSA Assessment Letter Received : 22nd November 2016
> 
> Invitation : 23rd November 2016
> 
> Visa Lodged : 23rd November 2016
> 
> Uploaded Documents Gradually till : 09th December 2016
> 
> CO Contact (Cody from Brisbane) : 19th December 2016 for Indian PCC, Hong Kong PCC and a Letter of Good Conduct from employers.
> 
> Information Provided : 18th January 2017
> 
> Grant : 07th February 2017
> 
> IED : 25th November 2017


Congrats..


----------



## gonnabeexpat

sheiky said:


> Hello Dears,
> 
> By the grace of God, Me, my spouse with two children got the Grant today. Its a wait of 174 days in total from the date of visa lodge. Thanks to all good hearts here who supported for this process. I pray for our fellow friends to get their grants as soon as possible.
> 
> My signature is given below.
> 
> 189 - ANZSCO-263111
> ACS Applied: 11-Apr-2016 | ACS +ve: 15-Apr-2016
> PTE-A: 13-July-2016 | PTE Result: 14-July-2016 (L:80, R:72, S:90, W:77)
> EOI Submitted: 15-Jul-2016 (65 Points) | ITA: 20th-Jul-2016
> Medicals: 18-Jul-2016 | Indian PCC: 19-Jul-2016 - Saudi PCC: 27-Jul-2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th-Aug-2016 | GSM: Brisbane | CO Contact for KSA PCC English Translation: 12-Sep-2016
> Responded to CO: 17-Sep-2016 | Emp Verification: 24-Oct-2016 | Grant::> 07-Feb-2017 | IED: 19 July 2017 lane:


Congratulations on the grant .

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

sheiky said:


> Hello Dears,
> 
> By the grace of God, Me, my spouse with two children got the Grant today. Its a wait of 174 days in total from the date of visa lodge. Thanks to all good hearts here who supported for this process. I pray for our fellow friends to get their grants as soon as possible.
> 
> My signature is given below.
> 
> 189 - ANZSCO-263111
> ACS Applied: 11-Apr-2016 | ACS +ve: 15-Apr-2016
> PTE-A: 13-July-2016 | PTE Result: 14-July-2016 (L:80, R:72, S:90, W:77)
> EOI Submitted: 15-Jul-2016 (65 Points) | ITA: 20th-Jul-2016
> Medicals: 18-Jul-2016 | Indian PCC: 19-Jul-2016 - Saudi PCC: 27-Jul-2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th-Aug-2016 | GSM: Brisbane | CO Contact for KSA PCC English Translation: 12-Sep-2016
> Responded to CO: 17-Sep-2016 | Emp Verification: 24-Oct-2016 | Grant::> 07-Feb-2017 | IED: 19 July 2017 lane:


Congratulations sheikh at last you got it. For employments verification dus you get a ah call ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DK936

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> One query - in the primary applicant's form 80, dependent spouse and dependent child both will be mentioned as migrating dependents, then will in spouse's form 80, the partner and child sections need to be filled - or - since the primary applicant form 80 already has this data, so no need to fill these details in spouse form 80 for partner and child? Please clarify. Thanks.


Hi,

You have to fill your details and child details in Form 80 as well. Experts can advice further.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Damn Brisbane is rocking today 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohlek

nikhil_k said:


> Brisbane team
> 
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
> Grant:7th Feb 2017


Congrats nikhil !! What did they tell you when u called DIBP ? Coz whenever I call they say the same thing ie. Your assessment is in progress..would be helpful if you could throw some light 
Thanks 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pratik.itworld

Guys do we need to upload the copy of medical verification from emedical client to our document section or they CO can check it themself in medical section under immi account ?

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasiths

sanjeewa said:


> Waiting is not good don't know what happen to your occupation next year . Apply eoi asap. And obtain your visa. You can get spouse visa later
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Sanjeewa. I think you are right. Should get start on the process tomorrow itself. :whoo:


----------



## ramarajan_me

Hasiths said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> I am going to submit my EOI for subclass 189. I have 65 points for Chemical Engineering occupation. Looking at how skillselect works, I am sure I will get the invitation in the next round. But my worry is I am planning to get married in September. So including spouse thing worries me a lot.
> 
> What are you guys recommending. Can I submit the EOI as a single applicant, and by the time I apply for the Visa, can I just include my spouse?
> Or, should I get married in a legal perspective (Registration or whatever you call it), and then apply?
> 
> Please advice. Thanks


I would say go ahead and file your EOI and start preparing your docs for visa. SOL list comes out in July and if by any chance Chemical doesn't make it through to the next year's list, then it becomes difficult. Last year, I experienced it myself. Exactly a month after I filed my visa, my occupation was taken out of the list and people stopped receiving invites. Luck me, but one of my close friend missed out on it and is now on 457s. You cannot take chances on these stuffs mate.

Go ahead. Dont waste time.


----------



## tk123

Hasiths said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> I am going to submit my EOI for subclass 189. I have 65 points for Chemical Engineering occupation. Looking at how skillselect works, I am sure I will get the invitation in the next round. But my worry is I am planning to get married in September. So including spouse thing worries me a lot.
> 
> What are you guys recommending. Can I submit the EOI as a single applicant, and by the time I apply for the Visa, can I just include my spouse?
> Or, should I get married in a legal perspective (Registration or whatever you call it), and then apply?
> 
> Please advice. Thanks




Submit EOI and then worry about it later. These things take time, in some cases, can even take upto a year. you can add a dependent until the very last day before the decision is made on your application. if yoo have a change of heart, dont submit visa application and let the EOI expire. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgurmani

iamgsk said:


> Adelaide




CO? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Eams said:


> Applied on the 18th of Jan, first CO contact 2 days ago requesting for PCC.
> 
> To my surprise the PCC processing time is..... 40 days (Thailand), as such i wont be able to submit the PCC within the 28 days time frame that my CO has requested.
> 
> What can I do here?
> 
> Does anyone have any experience (or know anyone that has) with this scenario?
> 
> PS. On-shore application, if that's relevant
> 
> advice is greatly appreciated


submit evidence(acknowledgement/receipt) that you are trying to get the requested information(pcc)


----------



## sultan_azam

sharma_1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just submitted my VISA application today. How do i get the HIPD (something like this) ID to do my health assessment?
> 
> Please advice, thanks.


inside immiaccount -- view health declarations -- organize health examinations -print referral letter 

this referral letter will have the HAP ID


----------



## sultan_azam

JasjeetK said:


> Hello Patrons,
> 
> I received my grant mail (Visa 189) today at 1:25PM IST.
> 
> Please see the timeline below for reference.
> 
> ANZSCO - 231214 Ship's Officer
> 
> PTE (L 90 S 90 W 85 R 85) : 03rd October 2016
> 
> AMSA Oral Exam Taken and Cleared : 15th November 2016
> 
> AMSA Assessment Letter Received : 22nd November 2016
> 
> Invitation : 23rd November 2016
> 
> Visa Lodged : 23rd November 2016
> 
> Uploaded Documents Gradually till : 09th December 2016
> 
> CO Contact (Cody from Brisbane) : 19th December 2016 for Indian PCC, Hong Kong PCC and a Letter of Good Conduct from employers.
> 
> Information Provided : 18th January 2017
> 
> Grant : 07th February 2017
> 
> IED : 25th November 2017


congrats Jasjeet


----------



## sultan_azam

sheiky said:


> Hello Dears,
> 
> By the grace of God, Me, my spouse with two children got the Grant today. Its a wait of 174 days in total from the date of visa lodge. Thanks to all good hearts here who supported for this process. I pray for our fellow friends to get their grants as soon as possible.
> 
> My signature is given below.
> 
> 189 - ANZSCO-263111
> ACS Applied: 11-Apr-2016 | ACS +ve: 15-Apr-2016
> PTE-A: 13-July-2016 | PTE Result: 14-July-2016 (L:80, R:72, S:90, W:77)
> EOI Submitted: 15-Jul-2016 (65 Points) | ITA: 20th-Jul-2016
> Medicals: 18-Jul-2016 | Indian PCC: 19-Jul-2016 - Saudi PCC: 27-Jul-2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th-Aug-2016 | GSM: Brisbane | CO Contact for KSA PCC English Translation: 12-Sep-2016
> Responded to CO: 17-Sep-2016 | Emp Verification: 24-Oct-2016 | Grant::> 07-Feb-2017 | IED: 19 July 2017 lane:


congratulations for the visa grant...


----------



## sheiky

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations sheikh at last you got it. For employments verification dus you get a ah call ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Thanks.
I did not get any call. My supervisor got it via landline from AHC. They verified my joining date, position and roles and responsibilities.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## famy

Somebody please tell me is this number 61131881 of dibp only for local callers ? As I tried calling many times but the person on the other side couldn't hear me. Tell me the solution?


----------



## andreyx108b

Yesterday was a granty day, over 10 grants!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

andreyx108b said:


> Yesterday was a granty day, over 10 grants!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wonder how it will be today ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

189th Day


----------



## srik46

Any mechanical engineers who lodged for the visa in October ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

andreyx108b said:


> Yesterday was a granty day, over 10 grants!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Does DIBP try to close older cases on a priority basis when its been too long ??? Like almost 15 months for me...


----------



## andreyx108b

dakshch said:


> Does DIBP try to close older cases on a priority basis when its been too long ??? Like almost 15 months for me...




No they do not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

Rohlek said:


> Congrats nikhil !! What did they tell you when u called DIBP ? Coz whenever I call they say the same thing ie. Your assessment is in progress..would be helpful if you could throw some light
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


I updated the forum about the reply from agent.
From what i could sense there must be some kind of status coding done internally by CO working on case.

As soon as the agent opened the app she told me that i should be hearing from DIBP by mid Feb...if i don't hear anything by feb end then i should call them again.
In the end she mentioned "Nothing to worry...Best of Luck".
This update was a clear sign that all is well and Golden mail should come soon.

So my analysis is when the agent says that Application is in processing that means the case will take some more time till it becomes Green for grant.

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
Grant:7th Feb 2017


----------



## nikhil_k

DK936 said:


> Congrats Man. I replaced you for Oct Gang.....:fingerscrossed:


Good luck.


----------



## tk123

srik46 said:


> Any mechanical engineers who lodged for the visa in October ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




i lodged visa application as Production Engineer on 30-Oct. Granted 6-Jan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

gonnabeexpat said:


> Damn Brisbane is rocking today
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


@Gonnnabeexpat - i know this experience check gives you headache (it gives to everyone) but my suggestion is don't think much about it...as we have no clue by what criteria dibp send the app for checks.
Just thought to share my views. Good luck.

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
Grant:7th Feb 2017


----------



## Hasiths

ramarajan_me said:


> I would say go ahead and file your EOI and start preparing your docs for visa. SOL list comes out in July and if by any chance Chemical doesn't make it through to the next year's list, then it becomes difficult. Last year, I experienced it myself. Exactly a month after I filed my visa, my occupation was taken out of the list and people stopped receiving invites. Luck me, but one of my close friend missed out on it and is now on 457s. You cannot take chances on these stuffs mate.
> 
> Go ahead. Dont waste time.


Thanks mate. Yeah I am gonna go ahead and submit my EOI. Chemical Engineering is a flagged occupation. So don't wanna take a risk.

Thanks again


----------



## nydruva

Hi guys, I just called up DiBp and the agent told me that my security checks are done but they haven't made any decision yet, you just need to wait for that, also my application was last looked at 25/01 and 03/02, I'm hoping it will come soon now, any idea how much longer it will take now!!

Lodged - 2nd sep 2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

nydruva said:


> Hi guys, I just called up DiBp and the agent told me that my security checks are done but they haven't made any decision yet, you just need to wait for that, also my application was last looked at 25/01 and 03/02, I'm hoping it will come soon now, any idea how much longer it will take now!!
> 
> Lodged - 2nd sep 2016
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




All the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## feeroz

nydruva said:


> Hi guys, I just called up DiBp and the agent told me that my security checks are done but they haven't made any decision yet, you just need to wait for that, also my application was last looked at 25/01 and 03/02, I'm hoping it will come soon now, any idea how much longer it will take now!!
> 
> Lodged - 2nd sep 2016
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Good luck your grant may be on the way ....


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Day 131 😢 i should stop checking my emails and my immi Account

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saraaa

gonnabeexpat said:


> Day 131 😢 i should stop checking my emails and my immi Account
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hey don't loose hope like that. I knowww it's easier said than done, though. But I have a strong feeling that Feb ll be a lucky month for u! 
Just hang in there !


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
One query - if in the primary applicant's form 80, dependent spouse and dependent child both will be mentioned as migrating dependents, then will in spouse's form 80, the partner and child sections need to be filled as migrating - or - since the primary applicant form 80 already has this data, so no need to fill these details in spouse form 80 for partner and child? Please clarify. Thanks.

@andrey, @sultan and @vikas: Any information please on above query. Thanks.


----------



## mastkhare

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> One query - if in the primary applicant's form 80, dependent spouse and dependent child both will be mentioned as migrating dependents, then will in spouse's form 80, the partner and child sections need to be filled as migrating - or - since the primary applicant form 80 already has this data, so no need to fill these details in spouse form 80 for partner and child? Please clarify. Thanks.
> 
> @andrey, @sultan and @vikas: Any information please on above query. Thanks.


Hi bro,

When i filled the forms, i did put all the information i.e. children info in question 43 as required for my wife's form 80. The question didn't say dependents but asks "Do you have children".


----------



## deepakjnair

My experience: 

Since the time I lodged my visa on Dec 2nd and uploaded all the documents each and everyday I used to check my emails.

Then at some point after reading lot of experiences in expat forums, forcefully I made myself believe that expect grant only by May-June, and then you don have to think much. That particular week I had heavy work loads and did not bother to check my emails at all. And amidst all the work pressures which I was dealing with,on 18 evening I was informed that I would not be working on the project which I was managing myself. Full disappointment. (After a long time Deep inside I wished if Visa came in).

Then on 19th morning I was discussing the same with one of my colleague, he told dont focus on negatives anyways you will get a visa at some point and all these work pressure should not be of any concern. It got me a bit motivated and I reassured myself that let me take things the way it comes. 

That day morning suddenly I remembered that I had to contact my bank for my loan certificate and opened my email. There it was the Golden Grant! 

My experience says let the things be neutral, don think about it everyday, consciously force yourself to involve in your work! When the moment comes in , I am sure you will be able to take it with neutral level of excitement.All these happiness, don let it go at once ....Release it in modules ;-). getting a grant, getting a job, living peacefully , supporting family....Lot of positives are yet to come ..Hang in there!!! Things will come....All the best.





gonnabeexpat said:


> Day 131 😢 i should stop checking my emails and my immi Account
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

franklin2 said:


> Got the golden email today. Almighty God did it for my family. Thanks to all expats in the house.
> 
> lodgement date:10-11-2016
> Grant date: 07-02-2017 (direct- GSM Brisbane)


Congratulations and all the best..


----------



## rvd

Congratulations and all the best..

Thanks for the information about your employment verification



sheiky said:


> Hello Dears,
> 
> By the grace of God, Me, my spouse with two children got the Grant today. Its a wait of 174 days in total from the date of visa lodge. Thanks to all good hearts here who supported for this process. I pray for our fellow friends to get their grants as soon as possible.
> 
> My signature is given below.
> 
> 189 - ANZSCO-263111
> ACS Applied: 11-Apr-2016 | ACS +ve: 15-Apr-2016
> PTE-A: 13-July-2016 | PTE Result: 14-July-2016 (L:80, R:72, S:90, W:77)
> EOI Submitted: 15-Jul-2016 (65 Points) | ITA: 20th-Jul-2016
> Medicals: 18-Jul-2016 | Indian PCC: 19-Jul-2016 - Saudi PCC: 27-Jul-2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th-Aug-2016 | GSM: Brisbane | CO Contact for KSA PCC English Translation: 12-Sep-2016
> Responded to CO: 17-Sep-2016 | Emp Verification: 24-Oct-2016 | Grant::> 07-Feb-2017 | IED: 19 July 2017 lane:


----------



## rvd

Congratulations and All the best.. Apart for Letter of Good Conduct did they went for verification?



JasjeetK said:


> Hello Patrons,
> 
> I received my grant mail (Visa 189) today at 1:25PM IST.
> 
> Please see the timeline below for reference.
> 
> ANZSCO - 231214 Ship's Officer
> 
> PTE (L 90 S 90 W 85 R 85) : 03rd October 2016
> 
> AMSA Oral Exam Taken and Cleared : 15th November 2016
> 
> AMSA Assessment Letter Received : 22nd November 2016
> 
> Invitation : 23rd November 2016
> 
> Visa Lodged : 23rd November 2016
> 
> Uploaded Documents Gradually till : 09th December 2016
> 
> CO Contact (Cody from Brisbane) : 19th December 2016 for Indian PCC, Hong Kong PCC and a Letter of Good Conduct from employers.
> 
> Information Provided : 18th January 2017
> 
> Grant : 07th February 2017
> 
> IED : 25th November 2017


----------



## JasjeetK

rvd said:


> Congratulations and All the best.. Apart for Letter of Good Conduct did they went for verification?


No verification was done apart from this.


----------



## rvd

JasjeetK said:


> No verification was done apart from this.


Thanks, that is great and Congratulations once again.


----------



## Rohlek

nikhil_k said:


> I updated the forum about the reply from agent.
> From what i could sense there must be some kind of status coding done internally by CO working on case.
> 
> As soon as the agent opened the app she told me that i should be hearing from DIBP by mid Feb...if i don't hear anything by feb end then i should call them again.
> In the end she mentioned "Nothing to worry...Best of Luck".
> This update was a clear sign that all is well and Golden mail should come soon.
> 
> So my analysis is when the agent says that Application is in processing that means the case will take some more time till it becomes Green for grant.
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
> Grant:7th Feb 2017


Nikhil, that was a very clear response from your side. Thanks for that insight. BTW, do you call using Skype or mobile ? In case it is mobile, what is the code I need to type before dialling the number ? I stay at Hyderabad , so what would be the number I need to dial ? Would be great if you could help 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## suhaz4

Today I woke and saw that I received a mail from GSM.allocated ...

Thought i would be grant mail. 

But it was request for more information...

The Australasian Consulate contacted me on 24th of January.

They called to my office number.

I thought it was the employment verification and Today I got mail request for further evidence of employment at XXXX ( my current company only) where I am working for more than 5 years.

I already provided reference letter, last 3 months pay slips and last 3 months banks statement.

What else can I provide?

I dont have the payslips for the entire period.

The CO is JODY from ADL...

The CO requested FORM1193 was CYNTHIA


----------



## famy

nydruva said:


> Hi guys, I just called up DiBp and the agent told me that my security checks are done but they haven't made any decision yet, you just need to wait for that, also my application was last looked at 25/01 and 03/02, I'm hoping it will come soon now, any idea how much longer it will take now!!
> 
> Lodged - 2nd sep 2016
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please mention the number at which you called dibp


----------



## nikhil_k

Rohlek said:


> Nikhil, that was a very clear response from your side. Thanks for that insight. BTW, do you call using Skype or mobile ? In case it is mobile, what is the code I need to type before dialling the number ? I stay at Hyderabad , so what would be the number I need to dial ? Would be great if you could help
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Technically you can't call this number as it won't work for outside Aus numbers.

Still there is a way...you need to ask forum members about that way ..ask GonnaBeExpat

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
Grant:7th Feb 2017


----------



## Chunkz

My HR hasn't got any calls yet, is there any specific email address they could get an email from if the CO sends the mail to confirm? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Rohlek said:


> Nikhil, that was a very clear response from your side. Thanks for that insight. BTW, do you call using Skype or mobile ? In case it is mobile, what is the code I need to type before dialling the number ? I stay at Hyderabad , so what would be the number I need to dial ? Would be great if you could help
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Dude prefix 00 before the number i called through vonage VoIP device .

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedali85

What does IED mean? I know its a noob question but i don't know what it stands for.

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

ahmedali85 said:


> What does IED mean? I know its a noob question but i don't know what it stands for.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


Initial entry date.this is the date before which you need to enter australia at least once to get your visa validated.after that visit you can enter and leave any number of time till 5 years from date of visa grant.


----------



## MAG1234

Guys,

After recieving the Grant, which group/forum can help us to find the job related information?


----------



## ahmedali85

vinodn007 said:


> Initial entry date.this is the date before which you need to enter australia at least once to get your visa validated.after that visit you can enter and leave any number of time till 5 years from date of visa grant.


Ok, thanks brother 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedali85

MAG1234 said:


> Guys,
> 
> After recieving the Grant, which group/forum can help us to find the job related information?


Gumtree and seek

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sydneyboy

Hey Guys,

I provided my new passport detail to my agent and he told me that he has updated DIBP using form 929. But I can not see any new attachments.

Can anyone tell me where can I see and verify that he has done the work?


----------



## Ebilsaa

Sydneyboy said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I provided my new passport detail to my agent and he told me that he has updated DIBP using form 929. But I can not see any new attachments.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me where can I see and verify that he has done the work?




How u r watching your immiaccount ? Ur agent gave u the credentials ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAG1234

Thanks,

Is there any forum on Expat?


----------



## sultan_azam

nydruva said:


> Hi guys, I just called up DiBp and the agent told me that my security checks are done but they haven't made any decision yet, you just need to wait for that, also my application was last looked at 25/01 and 03/02, I'm hoping it will come soon now, any idea how much longer it will take now!!
> 
> Lodged - 2nd sep 2016
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


good luck bro


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> One query - if in the primary applicant's form 80, dependent spouse and dependent child both will be mentioned as migrating dependents, then will in spouse's form 80, the partner and child sections need to be filled as migrating - or - since the primary applicant form 80 already has this data, so no need to fill these details in spouse form 80 for partner and child? Please clarify. Thanks.
> 
> @andrey, @sultan and @vikas: Any information please on above query. Thanks.


spouse and children need to be mentioned as migrating, again in the wife's form 80


----------



## sultan_azam

deepakjnair said:


> My experience:
> 
> Since the time I lodged my visa on Dec 2nd and uploaded all the documents each and everyday I used to check my emails.
> 
> Then at some point after reading lot of experiences in expat forums, forcefully I made myself believe that expect grant only by May-June, and then you don have to think much. That particular week I had heavy work loads and did not bother to check my emails at all. And amidst all the work pressures which I was dealing with,on 18 evening I was informed that I would not be working on the project which I was managing myself. Full disappointment. (After a long time Deep inside I wished if Visa came in).
> 
> Then on 19th morning I was discussing the same with one of my colleague, he told dont focus on negatives anyways you will get a visa at some point and all these work pressure should not be of any concern. It got me a bit motivated and I reassured myself that let me take things the way it comes.
> 
> That day morning suddenly I remembered that I had to contact my bank for my loan certificate and opened my email. There it was the Golden Grant!
> 
> My experience says let the things be neutral, don think about it everyday, consciously force yourself to involve in your work! When the moment comes in , I am sure you will be able to take it with neutral level of excitement.All these happiness, don let it go at once ....Release it in modules ;-). getting a grant, getting a job, living peacefully , supporting family....Lot of positives are yet to come ..Hang in there!!! Things will come....All the best.


that is something really nice


----------



## sultan_azam

suhaz4 said:


> Today I woke and saw that I received a mail from GSM.allocated ...
> 
> Thought i would be grant mail.
> 
> But it was request for more information...
> 
> The Australasian Consulate contacted me on 24th of January.
> 
> They called to my office number.
> 
> I thought it was the employment verification and Today I got mail request for further evidence of employment at XXXX ( my current company only) where I am working for more than 5 years.
> 
> I already provided reference letter, last 3 months pay slips and last 3 months banks statement.
> 
> What else can I provide?
> 
> I dont have the payslips for the entire period.
> 
> The CO is JODY from ADL...
> 
> The CO requested FORM1193 was CYNTHIA


the reference letter you have provided is from HR ??


----------



## sultan_azam

ahmedali85 said:


> What does IED mean? I know its a noob question but i don't know what it stands for.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


initial entry date or must enter Australia before date


----------



## Sydneyboy

Ebilsaa said:


> How u r watching your immiaccount ? Ur agent gave u the credentials ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have imported my application in my immiaccount. You just need ur TRN number and passport detail and you can do it.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

There sees to be no end to this arduous wait

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

gonnabeexpat said:


> There sees to be no end to this arduous wait
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


the night is dark and full of terrors


----------



## Ebilsaa

Sydneyboy said:


> I have imported my application in my immiaccount. You just need ur TRN number and passport detail and you can do it.




Thanks, 
And there is no harm no conflict may happen with my application ?, incase they want to contact back for more clarifications lets say, how it will be?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mastkhare

sultan_azam said:


> the night is dark and full of terrors



Hahaha good to see a GoT fan on the forum. sultan_azam please be our King of the North, not red priest


----------



## sultan_azam

mastkhare said:


> Hahaha good to see a GoT fan on the forum. sultan_azam please be our King of the North, not red priest


hahahahahh


----------



## gonnabeexpat

sultan_azam said:


> the night is dark and full of terrors


And the grant burns them all away 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AUDream2017

Hello experts,

Do we need to notarize PCC copy or color scan copy will be ok?


----------



## mastkhare

AUDream2017 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Do we need to notarize PCC copy or color scan copy will be ok?


You don't need to notorize PCC. Colored scan should be fine.


----------



## sultan_azam

AUDream2017 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Do we need to notarize PCC copy or color scan copy will be ok?


Scan copy is more than ok

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## suhaz4

sultan_azam said:


> the reference letter you have provided is from HR ??


Hi Sultan,

Yes It was from HR with Duties and position.
The same one I used for ACS. It was issued in FEB 2016.

I provided LAST three months' payslips and bank statements between SEP 2016 and DEC 2016.

I am working in this company since DEC 2011.

Should I take the bank statements since JAN 2012 and submit?

Today I requested for new reference letter.

My designation here is assistant manager. Will it be a problem?


----------



## sultan_azam

suhaz4 said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> Yes It was from HR with Duties and position.
> The same one I used for ACS. It was issued in FEB 2016.
> 
> I provided LAST three months' payslips and bank statements between SEP 2016 and DEC 2016.
> 
> I am working in this company since DEC 2011.
> 
> Should I take the bank statements since JAN 2012 and submit?
> 
> Today I requested for new reference letter.
> 
> My designation here is assistant manager. Will it be a problem?


As Andy suggested in some other post, sometimes the file get corrupted and for that reason DIBP requests to resubmit the documents

I guess this may be a similar case, provide the documents
1. New and old reference letter
2. Salary slips - 1 per 4 month and corresponding bank statements
3. Tax documents

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## manc0108

Guys,

I got CO contact from Brisbane and she asked for functional English proof for spouse. Can anyone please confirm how much PTE score is required? Overall 30 or 30 in each section?


----------



## denizu

manc0108 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got CO contact from Brisbane and she asked for functional English proof for spouse. Can anyone please confirm how much PTE score is required? Overall 30 or 30 in each section?


Overall 30 is enough.


----------



## manc0108

denizu said:


> Overall 30 is enough.


Thanks!


----------



## suhaz4

sultan_azam said:


> As Andy suggested in some other post, sometimes the file get corrupted and for that reason DIBP requests to resubmit the documents
> 
> I guess this may be a similar case, provide the documents
> 1. New and old reference letter
> 2. Salary slips - 1 per 4 month and corresponding bank statements
> 3. Tax documents
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk



Hi Sultan,

HRMS is updated in 2014... So Payslips between 2012 to 2014 are missing.
But banks statements are there.

1 per quarter will b enough?


----------



## sultan_azam

suhaz4 said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> HRMS is updated in 2014... So Payslips between 2012 to 2014 are missing.
> But banks statements are there.
> 
> 1 per quarter will b enough?


Okk

1 per quarter is enough, if you don't have for some period then leave it, give what you have

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## nydruva

famy said:


> Please mention the number at which you called dibp



1300 364 613


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137

Hi,

How many years bank statements are required? Can I submit latest ones? One more thing, I am not claiming any point of work, and I do not have sufficient docs for 1st employer, yes I do have reference letter, will it be ok if I submit docs which I submitted to ACS?

Regards


----------



## sahilkapoor1987

Hi,

I am filing up DIBP form. I have claimed spouse 5 points, now in DIBP do I need to upload my wife's work experience documents or there is no need for it?

What is the process for medical check up?

Help needed


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

Hi all

Do we need to submit a "Good Conduct" certificate from the employers ? Is this mandatory or meaningful ?

Please suggest. Thanks


----------



## malik.afnan134

Hi, I am perparing to apply for assessment, can anyone help me out with CDR..


----------



## malik.afnan134

Dear Sultan, I saw in your timeline as Civil engineer, I am also an electrical engineer, can you please share some tips for making CDR.


----------



## sounddonor

sahilkapoor1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I am filing up DIBP form. I have claimed spouse 5 points, now in DIBP do I need to upload my wife's work experience documents or there is no need for it?
> 
> 
> 
> What is the process for medical check up?
> 
> 
> 
> Help needed




I think yes along with pay slips and bank statements 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mastkhare

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Hi all
> 
> Do we need to submit a "Good Conduct" certificate from the employers ? Is this mandatory or meaningful ?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks


No its not a requirement. You just need to submit a reference letter from the employer which states minimum 5 job responsibilities, position, start and end date. If this is on a company letter head with HR signed and stamped, better.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

mastkhare said:


> No its not a requirement. You just need to submit a reference letter from the employer which states minimum 5 job responsibilities, position, start and end date. If this is on a company letter head with HR signed and stamped, better.


Thanks mate. I've already uploaded that. Just read one of the forum member who submitted Good conduct letter. Thought of getting that while waiting for my PCC.

Cheers


----------



## expattoaussie

subscribing


----------



## expattoaussie

By the Grace of God's will and love, I have received 189 Visa grant yesterday. Thank you all for your inputs. I have been a silent spectator since October. 

Code:261313
Visa lodged: 13th Oct 2016.
1st CO Contact: Medicals
2nd Co Contact: form 80

Grant: 7th Feb 
All Glory be to the Lord.


----------



## Imxohail

Hi Everyone,

I have received the GOLDEN mail. The mail was received at 3:40am Pakistan. Alhamdulilah! Thanks to all the seniors who have helped all along. 

Prayers for all the aspiring expats.

Suggestion: I know the wait is quite painful but all good things come with a price so hang on. Eventually, you will get it.


----------



## mastkhare

expattoaussie said:


> By the Grace of God's will and love, I have received 189 Visa grant yesterday. Thank you all for your inputs. I have been a silent spectator since October.
> 
> Code:261313
> Visa lodged: 13th Oct 2016.
> 1st CO Contact: Medicals
> 2nd Co Contact: form 80
> 
> Grant: 7th Feb
> All Glory be to the Lord.


Congrats bro!


----------



## mastkhare

Imxohail said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have received the GOLDEN mail. The mail was received at 3:40am Pakistan. Alhamdulilah! Thanks to all the seniors who have helped all along.
> 
> Prayers for all the aspiring expats.
> 
> Suggestion: I know the wait is quite painful but all good things come with a price so hang on. Eventually, you will get it.


Congrats to you brother, best of luck for future.


----------



## misecmisc

expattoaussie said:


> By the Grace of God's will and love, I have received 189 Visa grant yesterday. Thank you all for your inputs. I have been a silent spectator since October.
> 
> Code:261313
> Visa lodged: 13th Oct 2016.
> 1st CO Contact: Medicals
> 2nd Co Contact: form 80
> 
> Grant: 7th Feb
> All Glory be to the Lord.


Congrats.


----------



## misecmisc

Imxohail said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have received the GOLDEN mail. The mail was received at 3:40am Pakistan. Alhamdulilah! Thanks to all the seniors who have helped all along.
> 
> Prayers for all the aspiring expats.
> 
> Suggestion: I know the wait is quite painful but all good things come with a price so hang on. Eventually, you will get it.


Congrats.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

expattoaussie said:


> By the Grace of God's will and love, I have received 189 Visa grant yesterday. Thank you all for your inputs. I have been a silent spectator since October.
> 
> Code:261313
> Visa lodged: 13th Oct 2016.
> 1st CO Contact: Medicals
> 2nd Co Contact: form 80
> 
> Grant: 7th Feb
> All Glory be to the Lord.


Congratulations which team processed your application?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## seenA003

Rajaastha said:


> Congratulations .
> 
> Can you brief the details about you employment verification, whether anyone from embassy called?


Yes my boss received call from Australian embassy dubai. They asked about joining date, job description and some other basic questions.


----------



## engr.masifrashid

Can you plz help 
I have applied for visa on 7 nov 2016 first co contact was done on 15 nov and asked for wife English proficiency letter. I provide that on 18 nov after that no contact from dibp. What should I do other than wait


----------



## Sydneyboy

engr.masifrashid said:


> Can you plz help
> I have applied for visa on 7 nov 2016 first co contact was done on 15 nov and asked for wife English proficiency letter. I provide that on 18 nov after that no contact from dibp. What should I do other than wait



Other than wait... Enjoy the current moment, hang out with your friends give more times to your family who are not coming with you to Australia. Keep patience bro.

People here have been waiting for more than 5,6 months and you have just provided your documents. If you lucky enough, you may get the grant very soon may be with in a week.

But to be honest, the only thing you can do is to wait. So chill out. Do the things that you think you will miss in Australia.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Imxohail said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have received the GOLDEN mail. The mail was received at 3:40am Pakistan. Alhamdulilah! Thanks to all the seniors who have helped all along.
> 
> Prayers for all the aspiring expats.
> 
> Suggestion: I know the wait is quite painful but all good things come with a price so hang on. Eventually, you will get it.


Hearty congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## adckbj88

Hi,

I am sure that my previous and current employer would not provide me with RnR letter...what can be the alternative to this document while I am applying for the visa....I had provided with SD from my colleagues for the experience to ACS assessment....


----------



## sumit003

Imxohail said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have received the GOLDEN mail. The mail was received at 3:40am Pakistan. Alhamdulilah! Thanks to all the seniors who have helped all along.
> 
> Prayers for all the aspiring expats.
> 
> Suggestion: I know the wait is quite painful but all good things come with a price so hang on. Eventually, you will get it.


Brilliant ! Very Happy for you !

Hearty Congratulations and all the best !

Cheers


----------



## DK936

srik46 said:


> Any mechanical engineers who lodged for the visa in October ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Srik,

Yes, I lodged application on 31 Oct. CO contacted on 28 Nov and Information provided on 19 Dec. Now waiting for grand:fingerscrossed:

Any news on your application??

Best Regards,
Karthick


----------



## sumit003

srik46 said:


> Any mechanical engineers who lodged for the visa in October ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Count me in..But a little older than October though 

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam

mandy2137 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How many years bank statements are required? Can I submit latest ones? One more thing, I am not claiming any point of work, and I do not have sufficient docs for 1st employer, yes I do have reference letter, will it be ok if I submit docs which I submitted to ACS?
> 
> Regards


if you arent claiming experience points then no need to submit bank statements etc


----------



## sultan_azam

manc0108 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got CO contact from Brisbane and she asked for functional English proof for spouse. Can anyone please confirm how much PTE score is required? Overall 30 or 30 in each section?


A Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic test result of an *overall band score of at least 30* based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within *12 months of visa application lodgement** or can be completed during visa application processing.*

How can I prove I have functional English?


----------



## sultan_azam

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Hi all
> 
> Do we need to submit a "Good Conduct" certificate from the employers ? Is this mandatory or meaningful ?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks


i dont think that will serve any purpose

character requirement is satisfied by PCC

skill validation is done by reference letter

what will the good conduct certificate do ???


----------



## sultan_azam

sahilkapoor1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am filing up DIBP form. I have claimed spouse 5 points, now in DIBP do I need to upload my wife's work experience documents or there is no need for it?
> 
> What is the process for medical check up?
> 
> Help needed


for spouse points - skill assessment letter is enough along with english test report

for medicals 

inside immiaccount -- view health assessment -- organize health examinations -- print referral letter - this letter will have HAP ID for you, similarly generate HAP ID for other applicants in your visa application

call nearest panel physician and book appointment, visit the clinic on scheduled day and get through with medicals

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/india


----------



## sultan_azam

malik.afnan134 said:


> Hi, I am perparing to apply for assessment, can anyone help me out with CDR..





malik.afnan134 said:


> Dear Sultan, I saw in your timeline as Civil engineer, I am also an electrical engineer, can you please share some tips for making CDR.


Hello Malik Afnan

i will tell the basic structure of CDR apart from what is written in msa booklet

1. Describe a problem or a project Eg. Calculating the load in a industrial/residential unit and designing the electrical network accordingly( selection of transformer, transmission lines etc )
2. provide the technical solution to it involving complex principles of electrical engineering
3. show the calculations involved while arriving on solutions to the problem
4. indicate quality control you adhered for ensuring optimum efficiency
5. write about any cost saving measures you introduced over previous design 


in my case, i told about construction methodology of an earthen embankment and quality control, the ways i used for cost reduction etc

ping me if this is not clear


----------



## sultan_azam

expattoaussie said:


> By the Grace of God's will and love, I have received 189 Visa grant yesterday. Thank you all for your inputs. I have been a silent spectator since October.
> 
> Code:261313
> Visa lodged: 13th Oct 2016.
> 1st CO Contact: Medicals
> 2nd Co Contact: form 80
> 
> Grant: 7th Feb
> All Glory be to the Lord.


congratulations.....


----------



## sultan_azam

Imxohail said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have received the GOLDEN mail. The mail was received at 3:40am Pakistan. Alhamdulilah! Thanks to all the seniors who have helped all along.
> 
> Prayers for all the aspiring expats.
> 
> Suggestion: I know the wait is quite painful but all good things come with a price so hang on. Eventually, you will get it.


congrats .... enjoy the moment


----------



## SmartB

Congratulations to everyone you got their grants. Many more on the way by His Grace, Amen. 

Sent from my Lenovo A2010-a using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

sultan_azam said:


> i dont think that will serve any purpose
> 
> 
> 
> character requirement is satisfied by PCC
> 
> 
> 
> skill validation is done by reference letter
> 
> 
> 
> what will the good conduct certificate do ???



In some countries "Good conduct" letter from employers treated on par with character certificate from police. 

Recently one applicant got it from his employer who is in Hong Kong after the CO requested. 

It also make sense as address proof from employer is treated as valid in some occasions, good conduct letter should also have its own merit. However, I am sure it's not that famous in India or companies in India don't want to take that level of responsibilities' on their head.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## sultan_azam

hari_it_ram said:


> In some countries "Good conduct" letter from employers treated on par with character certificate from police.
> 
> Recently one applicant got it from his employer who is in Hong Kong after the CO requested.
> 
> It also make sense as address proof from employer is treated as valid in some occasions, good conduct letter should also have its own merit. However, I am sure it's not that famous in India or companies in India don't want to take that level of responsibilities' on their head.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


my reply was keeping in mind "indian companies", pcc and reference letters

but thanks for sharing the knowledge


----------



## prashantbhagat

*Documents to Upload*

Hi Could you please provide me the list of document to be uploaded for myself, my wife and kid.

Do we also need to upload photograph.

Thanks,
Prashant Kumar


----------



## sultan_azam

prashantbhagat said:


> Hi Could you please provide me the list of document to be uploaded for myself, my wife and kid.
> 
> Do we also need to upload photograph.
> 
> Thanks,
> Prashant Kumar


i have no idea about your case, but below mentioned is what i provided, nothing attested/notarized
*
Primary Applicant	*

1	Passport - first and last page color scan
2	PTE score sheet, also sent report card to DIBP via pearson account
3 birth certificate

5	B.Tech - All semester grade card
6	B.Tech Transcript
7	B.Tech - Degree
8	Roles and responsibilities Letter - Company 1 & 2
9	Service Certificate from HR - Company 1

11	Salary Slip
12	Skill assessment letter
13	Form 16 & ITRs 
14	Photo - passport size
15	Marriage Certificate
16	PCC
17	Form 80
18	Form 1221
19	Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory

*Spouse	( partner points not claimed)*

1	Passport - first and last page color scan
2 birth certificate
4	B.Tech - All semester grade card
5	B.Tech - Degree
6	Proof of functional english - letter from college
7	PCC
8	Form 80
9	Form 1221
10	Photo - passport size
11	Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory

*Child	*

1	Passport - first and last page color scan
2	Birth Certificate from Registrar of Birth & Beath
3	Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory
4	Photo - passport size


----------



## feeroz

expattoaussie said:


> By the Grace of God's will and love, I have received 189 Visa grant yesterday. Thank you all for your inputs. I have been a silent spectator since October.
> 
> Code:261313
> Visa lodged: 13th Oct 2016.
> 1st CO Contact: Medicals
> 2nd Co Contact: form 80
> 
> Grant: 7th Feb
> All Glory be to the Lord.


Congratulations expattoaussie.....!!!!!!

Any employment verification?


----------



## feeroz

Imxohail said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have received the GOLDEN mail. The mail was received at 3:40am Pakistan. Alhamdulilah! Thanks to all the seniors who have helped all along.
> 
> Prayers for all the aspiring expats.
> 
> Suggestion: I know the wait is quite painful but all good things come with a price so hang on. Eventually, you will get it.


Congratulations imxohail.....!!!!

Can you share your timeline? Plus do you have employment verification??


----------



## bharat1835

Hi Experts,
Can someone please answer this stupid question of mine.
What happens if someone fails to reach Australia on or before the IED? I heard the department doesn't give any kind of extensions, so that means your visa is cancelled?

Thanks,
Bharat


----------



## srik46

DK936 said:


> Hi Srik,
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I lodged application on 31 Oct. CO contacted on 28 Nov and Information provided on 19 Dec. Now waiting for grand:fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> Any news on your application??
> 
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Karthick




No info yet. We would have to wait it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nydruva

Hi all, I am thrilled to tell you all that I have finally received my grant ! I have been waiting for the past 5 months. Although a silent observer here apart from a few posts, I would still like to thank everyone here for sharing your experiences, this is really awesome, can't believe I've got the grant !! Please see timeline below - 
GSM Adelaide
Onshore
Lodged - 02/09/206
Co contact - 13/09/2016
Skill support contact - 11/11/2016
Grant - 09/02/2017

Job code - electronic engineer

Thanks and pls feel free to ask anything happy to help! 

All the best to everyone n god bless! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

nydruva said:


> Hi all, I am thrilled to tell you all that I have finally received my grant ! I have been waiting for the past 5 months. Although a silent observer here apart from a few posts, I would still like to thank everyone here for sharing your experiences, this is really awesome, can't believe I've got the grant !! Please see timeline below -
> GSM Adelaide
> Onshore
> Lodged - 02/09/206
> Co contact - 13/09/2016
> Skill support contact - 11/11/2016
> Grant - 09/02/2017
> 
> Job code - electronic engineer
> 
> Thanks and pls feel free to ask anything happy to help!
> 
> All the best to everyone n god bless!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome and Congratulations! Have fun mate :thumb:

I'm sure your going to party for long 

Are you here on Visa 457 like Nikhil is?


----------



## anuapply

Team, I have a query - 
I have lodged 189 application on early Jan. The counselor got back on 24th Jan asking for the US PCC.
Per FBI they processed my PCC on 16th Jan and mailed that on 18th Jan. I had given an Mumbai address. I haven't received it so far. 

Q - 
For those who have received this earlier, how long does it take to receive it post mailing by FBI. 
Does the first class mail is dropped in your mailbox or does it require signature by receiptant ? 
In case it is lost in mail, can I give them an alternative US address and ask them to post it there.


----------



## wu100200

PR granted yesterday. Thanks everyone. See my signature for my journey.

I only have one suggestion: give PTE a try, dont even try IELTS !!!!

Good lucks everybody.


----------



## jkothap

Hey Guys,
Can someone please clarify.
CO contacted today asking for wife's documents
- evidence of overseas study ( including masters transcripts )
- curriculum vitae or Resume.

I'm not claiming any partner points and have uploaded all her educational documents including masters provisional cert. But i missed masters individual marks list. 
For overseas study all my wife's documents are in both languages ( english and telugu ) do we still need to translate it ?

Also this means primary applicants verification is done ?

Details:
Occ: 261313
ITA : 9 nov 2016
Visa lodge: 20 dec 2016
Docs upload: 31 dec 2016
Medicals cleared: 21 jan 2017
Co contact: 9 feb 2017
Co team: brisbane.


----------



## AUDream2017

Hello Experts,

Can you please on this (Form 80 question no 18 travel history)? How to arrange/put my travel history?

I am confused for below entry. As I am still living in below country and all travels happened from this country. So what would be the to date? Are rest of the entries ok?

From date To Date Reason for visit Country
31/03/2014 --------- WORK SINGAPORE


Find the attachment of travel history from 2013 to 2016.

Please help on this, as I am going to submit this form tomorrow.


----------



## Saraaa

Imxohail said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have received the GOLDEN mail. The mail was received at 3:40am Pakistan. Alhamdulilah! Thanks to all the seniors who have helped all along.
> 
> Prayers for all the aspiring expats.
> 
> Suggestion: I know the wait is quite painful but all good things come with a price so hang on. Eventually, you will get it.



Congratulations imxohail!
Indeed a great news. We have the same IED! 

When r u plaankng to move, inshaAllah? N are u alone or family as well?


----------



## nydruva

CaJn said:


> Awesome and Congratulations! Have fun mate :thumb:
> 
> I'm sure your going to party for long
> 
> Are you here on Visa 457 like Nikhil is?




Thanks mate! Yup was on 457, and then bridging E! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

nydruva said:


> Thanks mate! Yup was on 457, and then bridging E!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh ya I remember about Bridging E, I'm sure this grant means a lot to you! Hope you've already started of with your job search.

All the best!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

nydruva said:


> Thanks mate! Yup was on 457, and then bridging E!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations dude must be big relief for you all the best. Which team processed your case ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ken1990

Hi all,

I am claiming for partner skills. I have already lodged my application recently with all the documents uploaded for primary applicant. Everything is done through a MARA agent. However, he did not upload any educational or employment proof of my spouse though i have provided him all of it. He says, ACS is sufficient. It is also pain to ask him again and again, probably more than convincing DIBP. Could you please anyone tell me if it is necessary? Or is it good if we upload?

Thanks,


----------



## andreyx108b

anuapply said:


> Team, I have a query -
> I have lodged 189 application on early Jan. The counselor got back on 24th Jan asking for the US PCC.
> Per FBI they processed my PCC on 16th Jan and mailed that on 18th Jan. I had given an Mumbai address. I haven't received it so far.
> 
> Q -
> For those who have received this earlier, how long does it take to receive it post mailing by FBI.
> Does the first class mail is dropped in your mailbox or does it require signature by receiptant ?
> In case it is lost in mail, can I give them an alternative US address and ask them to post it there.


Based on my experience it takes about 2-4 weeks to reach India (but i am not sure how true it is, just saw some posts).


----------



## andreyx108b

ken1990 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am claiming for partner skills. I have already lodged my application recently with all the documents uploaded for primary applicant. Everything is done through a MARA agent. However, he did not upload any educational or employment proof of my spouse though i have provided him all of it. He says, ACS is sufficient. It is also pain to ask him again and again, probably more than convincing DIBP. Could you please anyone tell me if it is necessary? Or is it good if we upload?
> 
> Thanks,


Employment evidence is not required. As you are claiming based on her educational assessment. 

However, it is important to upload her (and yours) 1) Degree certificate 2) CV 3) Evidence of English proficiency


----------



## andreyx108b

jkothap said:


> Hey Guys,
> Can someone please clarify.
> CO contacted today asking for wife's documents
> - evidence of overseas study ( including masters transcripts )
> - curriculum vitae or Resume.
> 
> I'm not claiming any partner points and have uploaded all her educational documents including masters provisional cert. But i missed masters individual marks list.
> For overseas study all my wife's documents are in both languages ( english and telugu ) do we still need to translate it ?
> 
> Also this means primary applicants verification is done ?
> 
> Details:
> Occ: 261313
> ITA : 9 nov 2016
> Visa lodge: 20 dec 2016
> Docs upload: 31 dec 2016
> Medicals cleared: 21 jan 2017
> Co contact: 9 feb 2017
> Co team: brisbane.


Translation is not required if it is also in English. 

CV is requested all the time. 

No it does not mean.


----------



## takemeout

I created an Immiaccount today, 
cant find where to request for medical check? 
is this something that i can do before CO requests? or should i wait till he contacts me?

thanks


----------



## mastkhare

nydruva said:


> Hi all, I am thrilled to tell you all that I have finally received my grant ! I have been waiting for the past 5 months. Although a silent observer here apart from a few posts, I would still like to thank everyone here for sharing your experiences, this is really awesome, can't believe I've got the grant !! Please see timeline below -
> GSM Adelaide
> Onshore
> Lodged - 02/09/206
> Co contact - 13/09/2016
> Skill support contact - 11/11/2016
> Grant - 09/02/2017
> 
> Job code - electronic engineer
> 
> Thanks and pls feel free to ask anything happy to help!
> 
> All the best to everyone n god bless!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats and all the best for future brother.


----------



## ken1990

andreyx108b said:


> Employment evidence is not required. As you are claiming based on her educational assessment.
> 
> However, it is important to upload her (and yours) 1) Degree certificate 2) CV 3) Evidence of English proficiency




Ok, Thank you. We have provided PTE scores for her (all 65+). I am yet to provide CV to the agent. I will also ask him to upload the Degree certificate.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
Is wife's CV also a mandatory document to upload? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## sounddonor

ken1990 said:


> Ok, Thank you. We have provided PTE scores for her (all 65+). I am yet to provide CV to the agent. I will also ask him to upload the Degree certificate.




Are you claiming partner points???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denizu

wu100200 said:


> PR granted yesterday. Thanks everyone. See my signature for my journey.
> 
> I only have one suggestion: give PTE a try, dont even try IELTS !!!!
> 
> Good lucks everybody.


congrats mate. happy for you.


----------



## sultan_azam

bharat1835 said:


> Hi Experts,
> Can someone please answer this stupid question of mine.
> What happens if someone fails to reach Australia on or before the IED? I heard the department doesn't give any kind of extensions, so that means your visa is cancelled?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bharat


department gives waiver in special cases, like pregnant travelers, exams of traveler(child) etc


----------



## sultan_azam

nydruva said:


> Hi all, I am thrilled to tell you all that I have finally received my grant ! I have been waiting for the past 5 months. Although a silent observer here apart from a few posts, I would still like to thank everyone here for sharing your experiences, this is really awesome, can't believe I've got the grant !! Please see timeline below -
> GSM Adelaide
> Onshore
> Lodged - 02/09/206
> Co contact - 13/09/2016
> Skill support contact - 11/11/2016
> Grant - 09/02/2017
> 
> Job code - electronic engineer
> 
> Thanks and pls feel free to ask anything happy to help!
> 
> All the best to everyone n god bless!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congratulations bro.... have a nice time


----------



## sultan_azam

wu100200 said:


> PR granted yesterday. Thanks everyone. See my signature for my journey.
> 
> I only have one suggestion: give PTE a try, dont even try IELTS !!!!
> 
> Good lucks everybody.


congratulations wu... good luck for further journey


----------



## sultan_azam

jkothap said:


> Hey Guys,
> Can someone please clarify.
> CO contacted today asking for wife's documents
> - evidence of overseas study ( including masters transcripts )
> - curriculum vitae or Resume.
> 
> I'm not claiming any partner points and have uploaded all her educational documents including masters provisional cert. But i missed masters individual marks list.
> For overseas study all my wife's documents are in both languages ( english and telugu ) do we still need to translate it ?
> 
> Also this means primary applicants verification is done ?
> 
> Details:
> Occ: 261313
> ITA : 9 nov 2016
> Visa lodge: 20 dec 2016
> Docs upload: 31 dec 2016
> Medicals cleared: 21 jan 2017
> Co contact: 9 feb 2017
> Co team: brisbane.


upload the requested documents once again..

no need for translation as it is in dual language

can confirm that verification is over for primary applicant


----------



## sultan_azam

AUDream2017 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Can you please on this (Form 80 question no 18 travel history)? How to arrange/put my travel history?
> 
> I am confused for below entry. As I am still living in below country and all travels happened from this country. So what would be the to date? Are rest of the entries ok?
> 
> From date To Date Reason for visit Country
> 31/03/2014 --------- WORK SINGAPORE
> 
> 
> Find the attachment of travel history from 2013 to 2016.
> 
> Please help on this, as I am going to submit this form tomorrow.


in your visa application, what have you written for usual country of residence ??


----------



## sultan_azam

ken1990 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am claiming for partner skills. I have already lodged my application recently with all the documents uploaded for primary applicant. Everything is done through a MARA agent. However, he did not upload any educational or employment proof of my spouse though i have provided him all of it. He says, ACS is sufficient. It is also pain to ask him again and again, probably more than convincing DIBP. Could you please anyone tell me if it is necessary? Or is it good if we upload?
> 
> Thanks,


skill assessment letter and english test report is enough

but if dIBP wants to dig down then frontloading the education and employment documents will be good


----------



## sultan_azam

takemeout said:


> I created an Immiaccount today,
> cant find where to request for medical check?
> is this something that i can do before CO requests? or should i wait till he contacts me?
> 
> thanks


after filling 17 pages and paying visa fees, you will get to see those options of documents and view health assessment


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Is wife's CV also a mandatory document to upload? Please suggest. Thanks.


not mandatory


----------



## jkothap

andreyx108b said:


> Translation is not required if it is also in English.
> 
> 
> 
> CV is requested all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> No it does not mean.




Thank u andrey


----------



## jkothap

sultan_azam said:


> upload the requested documents once again..
> 
> 
> 
> no need for translation as it is in dual language
> 
> 
> 
> can confirm that verification is over for primary applicant




Thank u Sultan..


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Congratulations Wu which team processed your application?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## paramSG

sultan_azam said:


> in your visa application, what have you written for usual country of residence ??


----------



## baokar1

Hi All,

Last Co contact I had was for my wife's medicals on Jan 3rd 2017 after that its more than a month .
I also inquired with my references whether they had got any verification calls, but they said none of them received any call, does that mean verification for primary applicant is done and they are satisfied with my documents ?


----------



## andreyx108b

takemeout said:


> I created an Immiaccount today,
> 
> cant find where to request for medical check?
> 
> is this something that i can do before CO requests? or should i wait till he contacts me?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks




You can do it before. Google myhealth declaration.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

sultan_azam said:


> not mandatory


Thanks. Another query - Is wife's graduation and post-graduation degrees mandatory to upload? If I do not upload any document for my wife's education, will CO be asking me for wife's education documents? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Thanks. Another query - Is wife's graduation and post-graduation degrees mandatory to upload? If I do not upload any document for my wife's education, will CO be asking me for wife's education documents? Please suggest. Thanks.


Better to upload them and avoid delays

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## SanBil

Imxohail said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have received the GOLDEN mail. The mail was received at 3:40am Pakistan. Alhamdulilah! Thanks to all the seniors who have helped all along.
> 
> Prayers for all the aspiring expats.
> 
> Suggestion: I know the wait is quite painful but all good things come with a price so hang on. Eventually, you will get it.



Congratz!!  How they did the employment inquiry procedure?


----------



## ken1990

sanjeewa said:


> Are you claiming partner points???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes claiming partner points (5) + experience (5) = Software Engineer -65 points.


----------



## MAG1234

rvd said:


> Congratulations and All the best for future.





nikhil_k said:


> You were so true Sultan....i did not get time to go through all my docs but now its not even required. 😃
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
> Grant:7th Feb 2017





mandy2137 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How many years bank statements are required? Can I submit latest ones? One more thing, I am not claiming any point of work, and I do not have sufficient docs for 1st employer, yes I do have reference letter, will it be ok if I submit docs which I submitted to ACS?
> 
> Regards


In My case, I even don't have payslips from starting of my employment, I have submitted bank Statements in which salary was deposited, In the mail i have mentioned that the company doesnt provide the archived Payslips however I am submitting my bank Statement highlighting the entry where the salary credited was displayed.


----------



## superman1

*Beginner*

Hello everyone,

i have applied for acs skill assessment 2 days ago..first day it was showing stage 1 now its in stage 4...any idea how soon i can expect the decision?:fingerscrossed:

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sounddonor

superman1 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> i have applied for acs skill assessment 2 days ago..first day it was showing stage 1 now its in stage 4...any idea how soon i can expect the decision?:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks in advance.


with in 5 days


----------



## MAG1234

expattoaussie said:


> By the Grace of God's will and love, I have received 189 Visa grant yesterday. Thank you all for your inputs. I have been a silent spectator since October.
> 
> Code:261313
> Visa lodged: 13th Oct 2016.
> 1st CO Contact: Medicals
> 2nd Co Contact: form 80
> 
> Grant: 7th Feb
> All Glory be to the Lord.


congrats!!


----------



## pm10481

misecmisc said:


> Thanks. Another query - Is wife's graduation and post-graduation degrees mandatory to upload? If I do not upload any document for my wife's education, will CO be asking me for wife's education documents? Please suggest. Thanks.


If you are not claiming any points from your wife's employment etc , then you need to only provide 
1) Medical
2) PCC
3) DOB proof /passport
4) Functional english proof 
and your relationship proof

thats all I remember, but her educational qualification proof should not be required


----------



## superman1

thanks


----------



## MAG1234

Congratulations!!!


----------



## australianexpat2015

*Thank you*



sultan_azam said:


> everything is ok and it wont affect your grant
> 
> if you were expected to prove functional english of spouse then let me make you aware about how to prove functional english
> 
> 1. ielts 4.5 overall or PTE 30 overall are equivalent, test should be taken within past 12 months of visa lodge, if not then the test can be taken during visa processing
> How can I prove I have functional English?
> 2. alternatively you can give a letter from college
> 
> 
> dont worry at all


Hi Sultan,

Thank you so much for your previous reply. I have one more query.

Last time when CO Adelaide contacted me it was for my wife's Functional English prove on 4th Jan, 2017 after that its more than a month there is no contact from them and no reply to my email as well, what does this mean? Is everything OK or do I have something to worry about? Also does this mean verification for primary applicant is done and they are satisfied?


----------



## misecmisc

sultan_azam said:


> Better to upload them and avoid delays
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


So a follow-up query: if a person's wife is illiterate, then will that person's 189 visa application will be rejected because his wife has not studied? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## mandy2137

MAG1234 said:


> In My case, I even don't have payslips from starting of my employment, I have submitted bank Statements in which salary was deposited, In the mail i have mentioned that the company doesnt provide the archived Payslips however I am submitting my bank Statement highlighting the entry where the salary credited was displayed.


Oh really!! Are you claiming points for work exp?

I have all docs for second company but not for the first one. As i am skipping both for work points, do I still need to give them work docs? Or i can only provide reference letter for current one?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## denizu

waiting is the worst thing


----------



## paramSG

MAG1234 said:


> In My case, I even don't have payslips from starting of my employment, I have submitted bank Statements in which salary was deposited, In the mail i have mentioned that the company doesnt provide the archived Payslips however I am submitting my bank Statement highlighting the entry where the salary credited was displayed.



Hi MAG1234,

Thanks for the clarification.

I have total 9 years of experience and I have last 77 months (6 years and 5 months) pay slips and last 15 months + 15 months (previous employer) + 5 months = 53 months bank statement. I have only 3 play slips from first employer out of 2.6 years of exp (2 years exp out of 2.6 years exp is Not relevant as per ACS) .

Plus uploading RnR letters, experience letters, relieving letters and offers letters for all employers.

Is it fine or need more proofs?


----------



## MAG1234

I think it would be fine. I have uploaded all 7 Years Bank Statements, EPF statements, Tax refund statemtns, Form 16. I didnt had any employment verification. However the need either one of them, but no harm in uploading all the documents. I have merged all the bank statements into one to avoid counts of attachments


----------



## Manan008

Hey guys does any one here know a link or group like this for people moving to australia after immigration. I mean do we have to follow any procedures. ?


----------



## nikhil_k

MAG1234 said:


> In My case, I even don't have payslips from starting of my employment, I have submitted bank Statements in which salary was deposited, In the mail i have mentioned that the company doesnt provide the archived Payslips however I am submitting my bank Statement highlighting the entry where the salary credited was displayed.


This should work fine....i did this also...as i did not submit all salary slips.

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
Grant:7th Feb 2017


----------



## nikhil_k

MAG1234 said:


> In My case, I even don't have payslips from starting of my employment, I have submitted bank Statements in which salary was deposited, In the mail i have mentioned that the company doesnt provide the archived Payslips however I am submitting my bank Statement highlighting the entry where the salary credited was displayed.


This should work fine....i did this also...as i did not submit all salary slips.


----------



## sultan_azam

superman1 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> i have applied for acs skill assessment 2 days ago..first day it was showing stage 1 now its in stage 4...any idea how soon i can expect the decision?:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks in advance.


it should be finalised soon as it is in stage 4


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> So a follow-up query: if a person's wife is illiterate, then will that person's 189 visa application will be rejected because his wife has not studied? Please suggest. Thanks.


i dont think so


----------



## MG22

Its been 45 days since visa lodge. No change in status . absolutely no communication.
Staring down on a completely black hole ....


----------



## gonnabeexpat

MG22 said:


> Its been 45 days since visa lodge. No change in status . absolutely no communication.
> Staring down on a completely black hole ....


Ha ha i have been starring at the black hole for past 4 months

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohitKumar14

Hello friends,

I heard the visa fee needs to be paid using a credit card. And it's a high amount obviously I don't have so much credit limit. Is there any alternative?

Best regards,
Rohit

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tikki2282

Finally got it guys, received the grant today. Thanks to all the members in the forum who have helped me a lot and special thanks to Kaju, KeeDa, Andrey, Vikas and sultan. This wouldn't have been possible without your support. 

ICT SA
Visa lodged: 1st Oct
Immi commencement: 24th Oct
Grant: 9th Feb 2017
No co contact at all

Team: Brisbane 

To all those who are waiting, I wish you a speedy grant. Wish you all the best.


----------



## MG22

Congrats buddy... 
so there no communication, verification etc in your case.



tikki2282 said:


> Finally got it guys, received the grant today. Thanks to all the members in the forum who have helped me a lot and special thanks to Kaju, KeeDa, Andrey, Vikas and sultan. This wouldn't have been possible without your support.
> 
> ICT SA
> Visa lodged: 1st Oct
> Immi commencement: 24th Oct
> Grant: 9th Feb 2017
> No co contact at all
> 
> Team: Brisbane
> 
> To all those who are waiting, I wish you a speedy grant. Wish you all the best.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tikki2282 said:


> Finally got it guys, received the grant today. Thanks to all the members in the forum who have helped me a lot and special thanks to Kaju, KeeDa, Andrey, Vikas and sultan. This wouldn't have been possible without your support.
> 
> ICT SA
> Visa lodged: 1st Oct
> Immi commencement: 24th Oct
> Grant: 9th Feb 2017
> No co contact at all
> 
> Team: Brisbane
> 
> To all those who are waiting, I wish you a speedy grant. Wish you all the best.


Fellow Oct 1 applicant bro. Good to see you getting grant atleast. Looks like me and mudassar , cajn are only ones in the club  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbhasin

RohitKumar14 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I heard the visa fee needs to be paid using a credit card. And it's a high amount obviously I don't have so much credit limit. Is there any alternative?
> 
> Best regards,
> Rohit
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I think yu can get ICICI travel card and pay with that


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Be Positive....Folks*



gonnabeexpat said:


> Fellow Oct 1 applicant bro. Good to see you getting grant atleast. Looks like me and mudassar , cajn are only ones in the club
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


We are getting near.
Soon , we will also post the good news.

Relax and chill....

Things which cannot be controlled has to be endured....


----------



## fragman

Hello,
I have a question regarding visa application. If I start uploading all documents, can I save the form anytime and continue next day?

Regards


----------



## tikki2282

MG22 said:


> Congrats buddy...
> 
> so there no communication, verification etc in your case.




Yes. No communication as far as I know however I am not sure if there was any employment verification happened or not


----------



## tikki2282

gonnabeexpat said:


> Fellow Oct 1 applicant bro. Good to see you getting grant atleast. Looks like me and mudassar , cajn are only ones in the club
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




The list is getting shorter Bro. You all will get it soon. All the best.


----------



## feeroz

tikki2282 said:


> Finally got it guys, received the grant today. Thanks to all the members in the forum who have helped me a lot and special thanks to Kaju, KeeDa, Andrey, Vikas and sultan. This wouldn't have been possible without your support.
> 
> ICT SA
> Visa lodged: 1st Oct
> Immi commencement: 24th Oct
> Grant: 9th Feb 2017
> No co contact at all
> 
> Team: Brisbane
> 
> To all those who are waiting, I wish you a speedy grant. Wish you all the best.


Congratulations tikki....


----------



## sounddonor

Last few days we have seen lots of grants and NSW invites which is good!


----------



## tikki2282

feeroz said:


> Congratulations tikki....




Thanks


----------



## bharat1835

RKS20 said:


> I submitted form 815 on 24th January and no updates after that.
> 
> RKS


Hi RKS20,

Did you receive further communication from CO?

As far as I understand the process, CO contacts exactly after 28 days or multiple of 28 days. For example in my case , first CO contact - 7 Dec,2016 asking for PCC/Medical. One of the PCC was pending so no contact after 28 days(3rd jan,2017) , once i provided the remaining PCC on 24th jan,2017 the second CO contacted exactly after 56 days from 7th Dec i.e. 1st Feb,2017 and asked for 815 undertaking.

Going by this logic, your next contact would happen on 21st Feb,2017. 

Thanks,


----------



## ken1990

bharat1835 said:


> Hi RKS20,
> 
> Did you receive further communication from CO?
> 
> As far as I understand the process, CO contacts exactly after 28 days or multiple of 28 days. For example in my case , first CO contact - 7 Dec,2016 asking for PCC/Medical. One of the PCC was pending so no contact after 28 days(3rd jan,2017) , once i provided the remaining PCC on 24th jan,2017 the second CO contacted exactly after 56 days from 7th Dec i.e. 1st Feb,2017 and asked for 815 undertaking.
> 
> Going by this logic, your next contact would happen on 21st Feb,2017.
> 
> Thanks,



This is an useful observation.


----------



## ken1990

Hi,

I have one question... Do they pick applications for assessment based on visa payment date of the applicant or the last document uploaded date?

Thanks


----------



## ken1990

Hi,

I have one question... Do they pick applications for assessment based on visa payment date of the applicant or the last document uploaded date?

Thanks


----------



## goose12

Guys, any idea about what's external security check?

I had called up DIBP and according to them, my file is pending external security check. So just wondering what is done in this process and how much time it would take..

And congratulations to all who received their grant in past few days.

ICT BA - 75 points
Invite - 14/09/2016
Lodged - 12/10/2016
CO Contact - 21/11/2016
IP - 21/11/2016
Grant - ??


----------



## famy

tikki2282 said:


> gonnabeexpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fellow Oct 1 applicant bro. Good to see you getting grant atleast. Looks like me and mudassar , cajn are only ones in the club
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The list is getting shorter Bro. You all will get it soon. All the best.
Click to expand...


congratulations tikki. I am also here left without grant :-( Oct 6 applicant.


----------



## famy

goose12 said:


> Guys, any idea about what's external security check?
> 
> I had called up DIBP and according to them, my file is pending external security check. So just wondering what is done in this process and how much time it would take..
> 
> And congratulations to all who received their grant in past few days.
> 
> ICT BA - 75 points
> Invite - 14/09/2016
> Lodged - 12/10/2016
> CO Contact - 21/11/2016
> IP - 21/11/2016
> Grant - ??


What's your nationality?


----------



## engr.masifrashid

*Natural Justice*

Hi Guys,

I had applied for SI 189 visa on 7 November 2016 and got first CO contact on 15 November 2016 and provide wife's English proficiency letter on 18 November 2016. Today i received email from CO for Natural Justice that my current employer did not pick the verification call from DIBP. So please suggest what should i do? and what to provide.


----------



## tikki2282

famy said:


> congratulations tikki. I am also here left without grant :-( Oct 6 applicant.




Thanks and wish you a speedy grant. Hope DIBP clears all pending cases.


----------



## sharma_1987

Hi everyone,

I am from India and have filed a defacto 189 VISA with my partner with all the supporting documents provided on the DIBP website. I am going through an agency and came to know that sometimes DIBP is very particular for Defacto case because India as a country is not that open to defacto partners and there are not many couple who stay like that. 

Do we have any other couple who are applying as defacto. If yes, did you face any challenge in filing defacto ?

Thank you for your response.


----------



## Rajaastha

engr.masifrashid said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had applied for SI 189 visa on 7 November 2016 and got first CO contact on 15 November 2016 and provide wife's English proficiency letter on 18 November 2016. Today i received email from CO for Natural Justice that my current employer did not pick the verification call from DIBP. So please suggest what should i do? and what to provide.


Please write a reply to CO saying why there call is not picked,if any phone number change,address cahnge explain in detail.

Also provide additional proves like your pay slip,superanuation ID card and statement tax documents ..., get letter from your company saying that there communication details chaged.

How many points you claimed fro experience?'


----------



## pratik.itworld

Hello Guys,

I have a concern regarding the CO contacts. 
I lodged my visa application on 24th October and had cleared up my Medicals and PCC and uploaded all the documents upfront. In my wife's (non migrating partner) medical examination, they found some hint of TB and Bupa Medical Visa Service had asked for a sputum test (no tb though, she had suffered from Pnemonia 15 years back and it had its scare in her x-ray). We got the reports of sputum test yesterday and consulted panel clinic's pulmonologists and he said everything is fine and normal. Now the report is attached to dibp and Bupa Medical Visa service will be assessing those result.
Now in this whole duration I was never contacted by CO. Was it because of my wife's pending medical health examination? Or shall I assume once BMVS approves her medical, I might be later contacted by CO? Or will I have to mail DIBP for CO contact?

Regards,
Pratik P. Sheth


----------



## pratik.itworld

MAG1234 said:


> In My case, I even don't have payslips from starting of my employment, I have submitted bank Statements in which salary was deposited, In the mail i have mentioned that the company doesnt provide the archived Payslips however I am submitting my bank Statement highlighting the entry where the salary credited was displayed.


Bank statement has to be attached under which evidence type ?

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


----------



## goose12

famy said:


> What's your nationality?


Indian..


ICT BA - 75 points
Invite - 14/09/2016
Lodged - 12/10/2016
CO Contact - 21/11/2016
IP - 21/11/2016
Grant - ??


----------



## nydruva

CaJn said:


> Oh ya I remember about Bridging E, I'm sure this grant means a lot to you! Hope you've already started of with your job search.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best!




Thanks mate! Wish you all the luck too! Hope you get your grant soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nydruva

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations dude must be big relief for you all the best. Which team processed your case ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Hey thanks mate! It was Adelaide. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nydruva

mastkhare said:


> congrats and all the best for future brother.




Thanks bro! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nydruva

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations bro.... have a nice time




Thanks bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigm0n

Tomorrow going to be day 110 of last CO Contact, don't know when this ends.


----------



## misecmisc

tikki2282 said:


> Finally got it guys, received the grant today. Thanks to all the members in the forum who have helped me a lot and special thanks to Kaju, KeeDa, Andrey, Vikas and sultan. This wouldn't have been possible without your support.
> 
> ICT SA
> Visa lodged: 1st Oct
> Immi commencement: 24th Oct
> Grant: 9th Feb 2017
> No co contact at all
> 
> Team: Brisbane
> 
> To all those who are waiting, I wish you a speedy grant. Wish you all the best.


Congrats.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
Anybody on this thread who paid VAC2 fees? This VAC2 payment seems confusing to me because usually invoice gets generated after payment, but here in VAC2 scenario, I have heard that initially CO will send VAC2 invoice and then we can do the payment for VAC2 fees - is this correct? If yes, then after the invoice gets generated, does some button or link becomes enabled in immiaccount on which we have to click to do the VAC2 payment? In other words, where we need to go to do the VAC2 payment? Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## engr.masifrashid

8 years of experience and 15 points dear


----------



## Krish29

I have the same question, can somebody reply?



ken1990 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have one question... Do they pick applications for assessment based on visa payment date of the applicant or the last document uploaded date?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## engr.masifrashid

@Rajaastha 

15 points for 8 years experience


----------



## nmagdy

Krish29 said:


> I have the same question, can somebody reply?


According to what me agent told me it is depending on the lodgment date.


----------



## Rajaastha

engr.masifrashid said:


> @Rajaastha
> 
> 15 points for 8 years experience


Can you cut and past the content of the natural justice letter so that we can guide you with more clarity.

What are the documents you uploaded for claiming the experience points?


----------



## dillipreddy

*can anyone tell me how many points i get on my experience*

The following employment after May 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 10/07 - 09/11 (3yrs 11mths)
Position: Junior Computer Network Engineer
Employer: Magus IT Solutions (P) Ltd.
Country: INDIA
Dates: 11/11 - 01/17 (5yrs 2mths)
Position: Computer Network Engineer
Employer: Gateway HR Solutions Pvt Ltd
Country: INDIA


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*10 points*



dillipreddy said:


> The following employment after May 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 10/07 - 09/11 (3yrs 11mths)
> Position: Junior Computer Network Engineer
> Employer: Magus IT Solutions (P) Ltd.
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 11/11 - 01/17 (5yrs 2mths)
> Position: Computer Network Engineer
> Employer: Gateway HR Solutions Pvt Ltd
> Country: INDIA


Experience assessed works out to 4 months only (ie 06/11, 07/11, 08/11 and 09/11) for Magus
Whole exp is assessed for Gateway.

So you get total 5 yr and 6 months which will get u to 10 points.

Good Luck


----------



## engr.masifrashid

To verify your employment at last employer, the Department of Immigration and Border
Protection (DIBP) conducted an investigation. DIBP officers tried calling representatives from your employer but no one answer.

I had uploaded experience letter, reference letter, salary slips, income tax certificate, cv,


----------



## DreamerAnki

*Spouse name added in passport*

Hi Everyone,

Please confirm if its mandatory to get spouse name under passport while filing visa for both or marriage certificate will work. If some one has not got spouse name added to passport, will that be fine??


----------



## bharat1835

*Marriage Certificate is fine*



DreamerAnki said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Please confirm if its mandatory to get spouse name under passport while filing visa for both or marriage certificate will work. If some one has not got spouse name added to passport, will that be fine??


,

Hi DreamerAnki,

Neither me nor my wife have added Spouse' name in the passports. We have provided the marriage certificate and it seems to be working fine. Although I haven't received the grant but CO has contacted and didn't ask anything related to marriage.

Thanks


----------



## DreamerAnki

*Thanks*



bharat1835 said:


> ,
> 
> Hi DreamerAnki,
> 
> Neither me nor my wife have added Spouse' name in the passports. We have provided the marriage certificate and it seems to be working fine. Although I haven't received the grant but CO has contacted and didn't ask anything related to marriage.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for the confirmation :cool2: Wish u a speedy grant


----------



## dillipreddy

Thanks for da reply.....And luck to u too mate


----------



## bharat1835

*Query regarding 815 form*

Hi Experts,

CO contacted on 1st Feb,2017 and asked for signing health undertaking(815). In the pdf "Immi Request Checklist and Details" there is a page for my spouse as well but there is nothing in checklist. Please see the attachment for better understanding.

Actually I had TB in the year 2009 and it was treated properly, but my spouse never had TB or anything that require to sign health undertaking.
I have signed the health undertaking(815) , does the spouse need to sign it as well? Look at the attachments and let me know your suggestions. I don't want to delay the process thats why double checking.

Thanks


----------



## dillipreddy

*Thxs Mudassar*



Mudassar_SM said:


> Experience assessed works out to 4 months only (ie 06/11, 07/11, 08/11 and 09/11) for Magus
> Whole exp is assessed for Gateway.
> 
> So you get total 5 yr and 6 months which will get u to 10 points.
> 
> Good Luck


Thx for da reply and good luck to you too mate


----------



## Krish29

nmagdy said:


> According to what me agent told me it is depending on the lodgment date.


Ok that means successful visa fee payment date.... That's the day,my application status got changed to lodged..

Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

baokar1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Last Co contact I had was for my wife's medicals on Jan 3rd 2017 after that its more than a month .
> I also inquired with my references whether they had got any verification calls, but they said none of them received any call, does that mean verification for primary applicant is done and they are satisfied with my documents ?


it cant be said with absolute guarantee that verification is over for primary applicant, there may be some checks going on till now


----------



## DreamerAnki

bharat1835 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> CO contacted on 1st Feb,2017 and asked for signing health undertaking(815). In the pdf "Immi Request Checklist and Details" there is a page for my spouse as well but there is nothing in checklist. Please see the attachment for better understanding.
> 
> Actually I had TB in the year 2009 and it was treated properly, but my spouse never had TB or anything that require to sign health undertaking.
> I have signed the health undertaking(815) , does the spouse need to sign it as well? Look at the attachments and let me know your suggestions. I don't want to delay the process thats why double checking.
> 
> Thanks


Not sure on your query but did you mention any condition specifying you had been treated for it in past..or was this due to any issues with Medicals that CO asked for health undertaking.??


----------



## sultan_azam

australianexpat2015 said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> Thank you so much for your previous reply. I have one more query.
> 
> Last time when CO Adelaide contacted me it was for my wife's Functional English prove on 4th Jan, 2017 after that its more than a month there is no contact from them and no reply to my email as well, what does this mean? Is everything OK or do I have something to worry about? Also does this mean verification for primary applicant is done and they are satisfied?


we cant be sure that verification is over for primary applicant

by the way what document you have given for spouse functional english ??

dont worry at all because it wont do any help apart from destroying your health... relax you are passing through the best phase and you will get the grant soon


----------



## sultan_azam

paramSG said:


> Hi MAG1234,
> 
> Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> I have total 9 years of experience and I have last 77 months (6 years and 5 months) pay slips and last 15 months + 15 months (previous employer) + 5 months = 53 months bank statement. I have only 3 play slips from first employer out of 2.6 years of exp (2 years exp out of 2.6 years exp is Not relevant as per ACS) .
> 
> Plus uploading RnR letters, experience letters, relieving letters and offers letters for all employers.
> 
> Is it fine or need more proofs?


1 payslip per 4/6 month and the corresponding bank statement is enough

along with rnr letter, experience letter, discharge letter, tax documents


----------



## sultan_azam

RohitKumar14 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I heard the visa fee needs to be paid using a credit card. And it's a high amount obviously I don't have so much credit limit. Is there any alternative?
> 
> Best regards,
> Rohit
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


you can try forex card/ travel card 

icici travel card can be purchased online


----------



## sultan_azam

tikki2282 said:


> Finally got it guys, received the grant today. Thanks to all the members in the forum who have helped me a lot and special thanks to Kaju, KeeDa, Andrey, Vikas and sultan. This wouldn't have been possible without your support.
> 
> ICT SA
> Visa lodged: 1st Oct
> Immi commencement: 24th Oct
> Grant: 9th Feb 2017
> No co contact at all
> 
> Team: Brisbane
> 
> To all those who are waiting, I wish you a speedy grant. Wish you all the best.


ohhhhh wowowow... lots and lots of congratulations for the visa grant mate.. good luck..


do share your intended city and date in private message

pardon me for being late in wishing you

enjoy


----------



## sultan_azam

ken1990 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have one question... Do they pick applications for assessment based on visa payment date of the applicant or the last document uploaded date?
> 
> Thanks


i think visa fee payment date


----------



## sultan_azam

goose12 said:


> Guys, any idea about what's external security check?
> 
> I had called up DIBP and according to them, my file is pending external security check. So just wondering what is done in this process and how much time it would take..
> 
> And congratulations to all who received their grant in past few days.
> 
> ICT BA - 75 points
> Invite - 14/09/2016
> Lodged - 12/10/2016
> CO Contact - 21/11/2016
> IP - 21/11/2016
> Grant - ??


some cases are referred for third party security checks Eg . IGIS

it generally takes long time for such cases to be finalised


----------



## sultan_azam

engr.masifrashid said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had applied for SI 189 visa on 7 November 2016 and got first CO contact on 15 November 2016 and provide wife's English proficiency letter on 18 November 2016. Today i received email from CO for Natural Justice that my current employer did not pick the verification call from DIBP. So please suggest what should i do? and what to provide.


what is exactly written in the NJ letter ??


----------



## sultan_azam

pratik.itworld said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have a concern regarding the CO contacts.
> I lodged my visa application on 24th October and had cleared up my Medicals and PCC and uploaded all the documents upfront. In my wife's (non migrating partner) medical examination, they found some hint of TB and Bupa Medical Visa Service had asked for a sputum test (no tb though, she had suffered from Pnemonia 15 years back and it had its scare in her x-ray). We got the reports of sputum test yesterday and consulted panel clinic's pulmonologists and he said everything is fine and normal. Now the report is attached to dibp and Bupa Medical Visa service will be assessing those result.
> Now in this whole duration I was never contacted by CO. Was it because of my wife's pending medical health examination? Or shall I assume once BMVS approves her medical, I might be later contacted by CO? Or will I have to mail DIBP for CO contact?
> 
> Regards,
> Pratik P. Sheth


yes, they were waiting for the requested information


by the way arent you including wife as migrating partner ??


----------



## sultan_azam

dillipreddy said:


> The following employment after May 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 10/07 - 09/11 (3yrs 11mths)
> Position: Junior Computer Network Engineer
> Employer: Magus IT Solutions (P) Ltd.
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 11/11 - 01/17 (5yrs 2mths)
> Position: Computer Network Engineer
> Employer: Gateway HR Solutions Pvt Ltd
> Country: INDIA


10 points for 5+ years relevant experience


----------



## sultan_azam

engr.masifrashid said:


> To verify your employment at last employer, the Department of Immigration and Border
> Protection (DIBP) conducted an investigation. DIBP officers tried calling representatives from your employer but no one answer.
> 
> I had uploaded experience letter, reference letter, salary slips, income tax certificate, cv,


write to them that the person whom they called might have been busy with some work or due to some other reasons he may have missed the call

you have provided lot many documents as an additional proof of employment, they can also verify your employment with the same

additionally they can write an email to the mail id mentioned in reference letter or can conduct a physical verification

if DIBP wishes you can submit a fresh reference letter(if possible with you)

i hope you are ok with physical verification ???


----------



## sultan_azam

DreamerAnki said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Please confirm if its mandatory to get spouse name under passport while filing visa for both or marriage certificate will work. If some one has not got spouse name added to passport, will that be fine??


it is not mandatory but having spouse name in passport has many benefits

1. getting Indian pcc is easier
2. DIBP doesnt frowns over genuineness of relationship


----------



## sultan_azam

bharat1835 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> CO contacted on 1st Feb,2017 and asked for signing health undertaking(815). In the pdf "Immi Request Checklist and Details" there is a page for my spouse as well but there is nothing in checklist. Please see the attachment for better understanding.
> 
> Actually I had TB in the year 2009 and it was treated properly, but my spouse never had TB or anything that require to sign health undertaking.
> I have signed the health undertaking(815) , does the spouse need to sign it as well? Look at the attachments and let me know your suggestions. I don't want to delay the process thats why double checking.
> 
> Thanks


in 1 of the screenshots it asks for "sign a health undertaking", this person has to sign that form

the other person doesnt needs to sign the undertaking

all the best


----------



## feeroz

DreamerAnki said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Please confirm if its mandatory to get spouse name under passport while filing visa for both or marriage certificate will work. If some one has not got spouse name added to passport, will that be fine??



May be you will need that for PCC.. . please check with experts though...


----------



## vikaschandra

tikki2282 said:


> Finally got it guys, received the grant today. Thanks to all the members in the forum who have helped me a lot and special thanks to Kaju, KeeDa, Andrey, Vikas and sultan. This wouldn't have been possible without your support.
> 
> ICT SA
> Visa lodged: 1st Oct
> Immi commencement: 24th Oct
> Grant: 9th Feb 2017
> No co contact at all
> 
> Team: Brisbane
> 
> To all those who are waiting, I wish you a speedy grant. Wish you all the best.


Congratulations Mate and best wishes for your future in Oz


----------



## tgurmani

nydruva said:


> Hey thanks mate! It was Adelaide.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




CO name? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

tikki2282 said:


> Finally got it guys, received the grant today. Thanks to all the members in the forum who have helped me a lot and special thanks to Kaju, KeeDa, Andrey, Vikas and sultan. This wouldn't have been possible without your support.
> 
> ICT SA
> Visa lodged: 1st Oct
> Immi commencement: 24th Oct
> Grant: 9th Feb 2017
> No co contact at all
> 
> Team: Brisbane
> 
> To all those who are waiting, I wish you a speedy grant. Wish you all the best.


Happy for you and Congratulations Mate! All the best for your future in OZ :thumb:


----------



## CaJn

gonnabeexpat said:


> Fellow Oct 1 applicant bro. Good to see you getting grant atleast. Looks like me and mudassar , cajn are only ones in the club
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


There are few more along with us in the Sep / Oct gang; Justin, bigm0n and couple of others..

Hope we could post some good news soon :fingerscrossed:

All the best!


----------



## ramarajan_me

Can anyone clear my doubt..? I applied for 189 in may'16. Within a week CO contacted me asking for my PCC and medicals, which I had submitted through my agent in June. I had been waiting since then. 

The thing is, in July release my occupation was taken out of SOL list. Is it anyway going to affect my grant. Do I have to wait more. We haven't placed any query or called dibp during this time.

Its been more than 250 days.


----------



## turker

Dear friends, 
I too have got the grant today. I believe soon all 2016 applicants will have their grants. 

ps:Office is Adelaide


----------



## kanavsharma

No grant. Very much disappointed now  
Its more than 300 days.


----------



## kanavsharma

turker said:


> Dear friends,
> I too have got the grant today. I believe soon all 2016 applicants will have their grants.
> 
> ps:Office is Adelaide[/QUOTE
> 
> Congratulations and best wishes


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Called them today. The lady on the other end didn't give me any info 😢. She just said that assessment is in progress. When I asked her about when my application was looked into she told that she is not in the position to answer that question. When I asked her about external checks she gave me the same answer. 😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

gonnabeexpat said:


> Called them today. The lady on the other end didn't give me any info 😢. She just said that assessment is in progress. When I asked her about when my application was looked into she told that she is not in the position to answer that question. When I asked her about external checks she gave me the same answer. 😢
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hey mate the same happened to me 2 days back, not sure if it is the same lady (didn't capture her name well).. and that too after waiting for about 50 mins.

And I was frustrated to the core 

Bad coincidence though


----------



## CaJn

turker said:


> Dear friends,
> I too have got the grant today. I believe soon all 2016 applicants will have their grants.
> 
> ps:Office is Adelaide


Congratulations on the grant and all the best :thumb:


----------



## feeroz

ramarajan_me said:


> Can anyone clear my doubt..? I applied for 189 in may'16. Within a week CO contacted me asking for my PCC and medicals, which I had submitted through my agent in June. I had been waiting since then.
> 
> The thing is, in July release my occupation was taken out of SOL list. Is it anyway going to affect my grant. Do I have to wait more. We haven't placed any query or called dibp during this time.
> 
> Its been more than 250 days.



Once you get the invitation and visa is lodged it don't have any effect with occupation list ...


----------



## feeroz

turker said:


> Dear friends,
> I too have got the grant today. I believe soon all 2016 applicants will have their grants.
> 
> ps:Office is Adelaide



Congratulations turker ... 

Pls share your time line .... co contact? Employment verification?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

CaJn said:


> Hey mate the same happened to me 2 days back, not sure if it is the same lady (didn't capture her name well).. and that too after waiting for about 50 mins.
> 
> And I was frustrated to the core
> 
> Bad coincidence though


Talk about bad luck, the other time i called a guy picked up and he was really helpful.  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

gonnabeexpat said:


> Talk about bad luck, the other time i called a guy picked up and he was really helpful.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I believe that was good coincidence  I too had the same experience, though he didn't divulge lot of details he was very pleasant to talk with and willing to help; rather than the lady yesterday


----------



## kanavsharma

At what time u guys usually call? IST time.


----------



## ananth.m

Good morning all,
We got our grants this morning and if it helps anyone the timeline is as below.
Processing center : Adelaide

Subclass : 189
ANZSCO : 261313 (Software Engineer)
EOI Received : 24/09/2016
Visa Application Submitted : 26/11/2016
CO Contact : Requested for Employment Reference/Partner English skills doc(this after we confirmed her masters was done in the UK) - 15/12/2016
Reply to CO/Docs attached - 17/12/2016
Enquiries to assessment helpline - 01/02/2017 & 09/02/2017
Grant : 10/02/2017

A huge shoutout to everyone in this forum, we've picked up a lot of information that helped us immensely with our application
and the documents we were submitting and sometimes even with holding on and not going bonkers in the waiting period!


----------



## ramarajan_me

Thanks for clarifying.. But my doubt is what if they consider occupation as one of the criterias to give out grants.. In that case, I cannot expect my visa until it's been added back to list again..


----------



## newhomeoz

CaJn said:


> gonnabeexpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Called them today. The lady on the other end didn't give me any info 😢. She just said that assessment is in progress. When I asked her about when my application was looked into she told that she is not in the position to answer that question. When I asked her about external checks she gave me the same answer. 😢
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mate the same happened to me 2 days back, not sure if it is the same lady (didn't capture her name well).. and that too after waiting for about 50 mins.
> 
> And I was frustrated to the core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad coincidence though
Click to expand...

Last week I called DIBP and the lady had politely said the same that she couldn't disclose anything and just it is in routine e check.. her name was something sounds like Vanitha ( an Indian origin may be !!)

It's really putting us in tied-up condition ?


----------



## andreyx108b

ananth.m said:


> Good morning all,
> We got our grants this morning and if it helps anyone the timeline is as below.
> Processing center : Adelaide
> 
> Subclass : 189
> ANZSCO : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> EOI Received : 24/09/2016
> Visa Application Submitted : 26/11/2016
> CO Contact : Requested for Employment Reference/Partner English skills doc(this after we confirmed her masters was done in the UK) - 15/12/2016
> Reply to CO/Docs attached - 17/12/2016
> Enquiries to assessment helpline - 01/02/2017 & 09/02/2017
> Grant : 10/02/2017
> 
> A huge shoutout to everyone in this forum, we've picked up a lot of information that helped us immensely with our application
> and the documents we were submitting and sometimes even with holding on and not going bonkers in the waiting period!


Congrats!


----------



## CaJn

ananth.m said:


> Good morning all,
> We got our grants this morning and if it helps anyone the timeline is as below.
> Processing center : Adelaide
> 
> Subclass : 189
> ANZSCO : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> EOI Received : 24/09/2016
> Visa Application Submitted : 26/11/2016
> CO Contact : Requested for Employment Reference/Partner English skills doc(this after we confirmed her masters was done in the UK) - 15/12/2016
> Reply to CO/Docs attached - 17/12/2016
> Enquiries to assessment helpline - 01/02/2017 & 09/02/2017
> Grant : 10/02/2017
> 
> A huge shoutout to everyone in this forum, we've picked up a lot of information that helped us immensely with our application
> and the documents we were submitting and sometimes even with holding on and not going bonkers in the waiting period!


Congratulations and all the very best!


----------



## ramanjot kaur

10 mnths of waiting... No response from didb...


----------



## dakshch

ramanjot kaur said:


> 10 mnths of waiting... No response from didb...




Almost 15 months now... 430 days


----------



## misecmisc

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Anybody on this thread who paid VAC2 fees? This VAC2 payment seems confusing to me because usually invoice gets generated after payment, but here in VAC2 scenario, I have heard that initially CO will send VAC2 invoice and then we can do the payment for VAC2 fees - is this correct? If yes, then after the invoice gets generated, does some button or link becomes enabled in immiaccount on which we have to click to do the VAC2 payment? In other words, where we need to go to do the VAC2 payment? Please clarify. Thanks.


@andrey, @vikas : Any information on above VAC2 query please? Thanks.


----------



## baokar1

tikki2282 said:


> Finally got it guys, received the grant today. Thanks to all the members in the forum who have helped me a lot and special thanks to Kaju, KeeDa, Andrey, Vikas and sultan. This wouldn't have been possible without your support.
> 
> ICT SA
> Visa lodged: 1st Oct
> Immi commencement: 24th Oct
> Grant: 9th Feb 2017
> No co contact at all
> 
> Team: Brisbane
> 
> To all those who are waiting, I wish you a speedy grant. Wish you all the best.


Congrats 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

kanavsharma said:


> At what time u guys usually call? IST time.


Around 5:30 - 6:00 am IST, but I believe you can call until 10:30 am IST. I remember reading that they are available till 4:30 PM AEDT.


----------



## mic490

*Dibp response*

Today i called DIBP at 3:00 AEDT, a good bloke answered the dog and bone. After getting my details he updated me that "it seems my application is still under process as he can see that my CO has seen my application last time on 27 JAN". He also advised me to directly email the CO (which i have already done 3 days ago) and he will reply you in 7 Working days. But if he does not reply then you can lodge a complaint.

Onshore Applicant
POINTS: 60 -->30(Age)+15(Edu)+10(Eng)+5(Exp)

EA Outcome : CDR & EXP (+ve)----------------->26-07-2016
ANZSCO : 233511 (INDUSTRIAL ENGINEER)
PTE-A : L/R/S/W : 78/71/66/85------------------>20-10-2016
EOI : SC 189---------------------------------------->20-10-2016
INVITE: ---------------------------------------------->26-10-2016
VISA LODGE: (All Documents)-------------------->26-10-2016
MEDICAL: No Action Required--------------------->01-11-2016
CO ALLOCATED : Adelaide-------------------------->07-11-2016
REQ, DOCUMENTS : Form 80(Again), Birth Cert(Again), CV, Polio Vacc Certificate
DOC UPLOADED :------------------------------------>11-11-2016
2nd CO ALLOCATED (SKILLED SUPPORT) : ------>20-12-2016
EMAIL : SUBCLASS SN 190, [DLM=SENSITIVE]
"Bachelors finished 21-11-2011 & Job start 01-01-2012...how you utilized your time and supported yourself financially"
MY REPLY via EMAIL: --------------------------------->21-12-2016
"Searched for professional job and financially supported myself by teaching high school students at home "
EMPLOYMENT VERIFICATION: Uptill now no verification
GRANT: XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## gonnabeexpat

newhomeoz said:


> Last week I called DIBP and the lady had politely said the same that she couldn't disclose anything and just it is in routine e check.. her name was something sounds like Vanitha ( an Indian origin may be !!)
> 
> It's really putting us in tied-up condition ?


DUDE     THE SAME LADY PICKED UP MY CALL AS WELLL         .

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## abeden

For those people waiting for more than 6mos after submitting what the co asked for, did you ever call them or send an email? Are they really working on our case


----------



## feeroz

ananth.m said:


> Good morning all,
> We got our grants this morning and if it helps anyone the timeline is as below.
> Processing center : Adelaide
> 
> Subclass : 189
> ANZSCO : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> EOI Received : 24/09/2016
> Visa Application Submitted : 26/11/2016
> CO Contact : Requested for Employment Reference/Partner English skills doc(this after we confirmed her masters was done in the UK) - 15/12/2016
> Reply to CO/Docs attached - 17/12/2016
> Enquiries to assessment helpline - 01/02/2017 & 09/02/2017
> Grant : 10/02/2017
> 
> A huge shoutout to everyone in this forum, we've picked up a lot of information that helped us immensely with our application
> and the documents we were submitting and sometimes even with holding on and not going bonkers in the waiting period!


Congrats Ananth on your grant....

Any employment verification??


----------



## sultan_azam

ramarajan_me said:


> Can anyone clear my doubt..? I applied for 189 in may'16. Within a week CO contacted me asking for my PCC and medicals, which I had submitted through my agent in June. I had been waiting since then.
> 
> The thing is, in July release my occupation was taken out of SOL list. Is it anyway going to affect my grant. Do I have to wait more. We haven't placed any query or called dibp during this time.
> 
> Its been more than 250 days.


the change in SoL wont affect your visa grant because you have been invited before the change took place

drop a reminder mail to DIBP on your case


----------



## sultan_azam

turker said:


> Dear friends,
> I too have got the grant today. I believe soon all 2016 applicants will have their grants.
> 
> ps:Office is Adelaide


congratulations mate... good luck


----------



## andreyx108b

abeden said:


> For those people waiting for more than 6mos after submitting what the co asked for, did you ever call them or send an email? Are they really working on our case




Calling does not help. Just waiting patiently is the best approach. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgupt006

gonnabeexpat said:


> Called them today. The lady on the other end didn't give me any info 😢. She just said that assessment is in progress. When I asked her about when my application was looked into she told that she is not in the position to answer that question. When I asked her about external checks she gave me the same answer. 😢
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Bro can you please share which number you are using to contact them?


----------



## sultan_azam

ramarajan_me said:


> Thanks for clarifying.. But my doubt is what if they consider occupation as one of the criterias to give out grants.. In that case, I cannot expect my visa until it's been added back to list again..


when you were invited the occupation was in demand, it is expected that visa processing will take time and visa application wont be rejected for that reason(occupation code removed)


----------



## sultan_azam

ananth.m said:


> Good morning all,
> We got our grants this morning and if it helps anyone the timeline is as below.
> Processing center : Adelaide
> 
> Subclass : 189
> ANZSCO : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> EOI Received : 24/09/2016
> Visa Application Submitted : 26/11/2016
> CO Contact : Requested for Employment Reference/Partner English skills doc(this after we confirmed her masters was done in the UK) - 15/12/2016
> Reply to CO/Docs attached - 17/12/2016
> Enquiries to assessment helpline - 01/02/2017 & 09/02/2017
> Grant : 10/02/2017
> 
> A huge shoutout to everyone in this forum, we've picked up a lot of information that helped us immensely with our application
> and the documents we were submitting and sometimes even with holding on and not going bonkers in the waiting period!


congratulations Ananth


----------



## andreyx108b

ramarajan_me said:


> Thanks for clarifying.. But my doubt is what if they consider occupation as one of the criterias to give out grants.. In that case, I cannot expect my visa until it's been added back to list again..




Post ITA its irrelevant. Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _ritz

ananth.m said:


> Good morning all,
> We got our grants this morning and if it helps anyone the timeline is as below.
> Processing center : Adelaide
> 
> Subclass : 189
> ANZSCO : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> EOI Received : 24/09/2016
> Visa Application Submitted : 26/11/2016
> CO Contact : Requested for Employment Reference/Partner English skills doc(this after we confirmed her masters was done in the UK) - 15/12/2016
> Reply to CO/Docs attached - 17/12/2016
> Enquiries to assessment helpline - 01/02/2017 & 09/02/2017
> Grant : 10/02/2017
> 
> A huge shoutout to everyone in this forum, we've picked up a lot of information that helped us immensely with our application
> and the documents we were submitting and sometimes even with holding on and not going bonkers in the waiting period!


Congratulations ananth for a grant!!


----------



## kanavsharma

kanavsharma said:


> At what time u guys usually call? IST time.



Neither Dibp is replying nor forum members. :x 

Can anyone pl share at what time (India time)you guys call and at what numbers.
I called on this +61731367000 and got usual reply to have patience.


----------



## fugitive_4u

andreyx108b said:


> Calling does not help. Just waiting patiently is the best approach.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Arent there some examples, wherein once the call was made, applications moved after being stagnant for a long time?

However, I agree with you that rather than getting worked up, just chill and one day you are bound to receive a grant, unless you are one of those bogus candidate.


----------



## fugitive_4u

kanavsharma said:


> Neither Dibp is replying nor forum members. :x
> 
> Can anyone pl share at what time (India time)you guys call and at what numbers.
> I called on this +61731367000 and got usual reply to have patience.


I guess someone already answered this. It's generally around 5 to 6:30 AM IST. Also after 3PM AEDT, they dont receive the call..


----------



## andreyx108b

fugitive_4u said:


> Arent there some examples, wherein once the call was made, applications moved after being stagnant for a long time?
> 
> 
> 
> However, I agree with you that rather than getting worked up, just chill and one day you are bound to receive a grant, unless you are one of those bogus candidate.




No. no such. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u

andreyx108b said:


> No. no such.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, thats interesting..!!!

Dont the forum users here know this? Wonder why do they lose sleep and money to make these calls...


----------



## sultan_azam

fugitive_4u said:


> Arent there some examples, wherein once the call was made, applications moved after being stagnant for a long time?
> 
> However, I agree with you that rather than getting worked up, just chill and one day you are bound to receive a grant, unless you are one of those bogus candidate.


such samples vanished after 2015, heard few cases getting expedited within a day or two after phone call, but that is a history now


----------



## andreyx108b

fugitive_4u said:


> Haha, thats interesting..!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dont the forum users here know this? Wonder why do they lose sleep and money to make these calls...




Most people dont know. Those who know still have hope that "may be".

There is more to that - it is COs who answer the calls - so by calling applicants effectively take time of a CO which they could have spend processing their cases. So they delay their own cases.

Dont ask me how i know it, if you search forum you will find posts about it. Shortly: Based on announcement on the forum by admins. 

Some people call each day, they are then told off - dont call. 

Yeah... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

kanavsharma said:


> Neither Dibp is replying nor forum members. :x
> 
> Can anyone pl share at what time (India time)you guys call and at what numbers.
> I called on this +61731367000 and got usual reply to have patience.


Hey I did reply..


CaJn said:


> Around 5:30 - 6:00 am IST, but I believe you can call until 10:30 am IST. I remember reading that they are available till 4:30 PM AEDT.


We used +61 131 881, but getting a favorable response again depends on many factors and not predictable like our grant. That is the reason the experts here discourage us from calling DIBP.

PS: I'm onshore and call from Australia.


----------



## kanavsharma

Thanks for clarifying but I have been 'waiting patiently' from March 16. And last call I made was in sep. I don't see any fair cause for delay - my entire work experience of 8 years is from single company. There isn't any break in education or employment. No spouse and my colleagues who applied after me have already landed there. 

And till September there want any employment verification initiated. ( confirmed from HR)

I have uploaded everything from Bank statements to payslips to form26. But I haven't added Resume.

Could this be the issue? Or if needed then They could have asked for it?


----------



## kamalendra

kanavsharma said:


> Thanks for clarifying but I have been 'waiting patiently' from March 16. And last call I made was in sep. I don't see any fair cause for delay - my entire work experience of 8 years is from single company. There isn't any break in education or employment. No spouse and my colleagues who applied after me have already landed there.
> 
> And till September there want any employment verification initiated. ( confirmed from HR)
> 
> I have uploaded everything from Bank statements to payslips to form26. But I haven't added Resume.
> 
> Could this be the issue? Or if needed then They could have asked for it?


I am not sure,,, but I think uploading over documents to b safe side might create CO confusion,,, m saying b coz I have uploaded too almost each n every doc possible,,, Its my preception only, bt I think more docs more confusion n less docs less confusion,,,, If co sees any lagging, then better to upload requested doc and go 28 days delay rather than this infinite delay with RECEIVED STATUS, , 

IT'S NT SUGGESTION, JUST MY PERCEPTION FRM EXPERIENCE OF MY OWN APPLICATION


----------



## australianexpat2015

sultan_azam said:


> we cant be sure that verification is over for primary applicant
> 
> by the way what document you have given for spouse functional english ??
> 
> dont worry at all because it wont do any help apart from destroying your health... relax you are passing through the best phase and you will get the grant soon


Thank you so much Sultan for your replies. Hope we recieve grant soon and the tension ends.

thank you once again.


----------



## ananth.m

feeroz said:


> Congrats Ananth on your grant....
> 
> Any employment verification??


Hi Feeroz,
No verification as far as employment is concerned, I've been checking with both the places I worked at.

To answer some questions regarding when to call the SC 189 helpline(+611300364613), we called twice, both times around 1030 IST and we had to wait around 45 minutes both times(if you're calling from a mobile be aware its gonna cost you) -

On 01/02/17 : An extremely polite gentleman by the name of Bob picked up and explained things patiently and took his time to put down notes about the circumstances we were describing to him. Also told us we are at probably the final stage where a decision was being arrived at but he could not tell us a date when the grant would come through.

On 09/02/17 : A gentleman by the name of John, more by the book he seemed to do things,said he could'nt give us status updates given that he was not a case officer. Also would not tell us when the application was looked at last/if there was any note that the docs submitted in reply to CO's queries were sufficient. But he was again very helpful in that he put down a note on our file detailing the reason for our call to them.

I don't see a direct connection between a call to the DIBP and the grant but no harm if you get someone like Bob, at least it gave us a bit of peace.


----------



## australianexpat2015

sultan_azam said:


> we cant be sure that verification is over for primary applicant
> 
> by the way what document you have given for spouse functional english ??
> 
> dont worry at all because it wont do any help apart from destroying your health... relax you are passing through the best phase and you will get the grant soon


I submitted my wife's PTE score that was about 71 overall from PTE website.


----------



## abeden

congrats on all the grants! i wish all of us waiting will have our grants soon.

we have been waiting for 6mos now. all of my colleagues who submitted the same time as mine (aug2016) got their visa within 3mos. one colleague with a complicated case got his grant within 5mos. it's just a bit unfair how they do things. i just wish they's finish all the backlogs first before accepting more applicants. or at least get back on the un-complicated cases, like ours haha. they only requested for husband's proof of english, and we submitted months ago, but i reckon no one's reviewing it. we were fortunate enough to talk to our first CO last january, the one who requested for Proof of english, he said our case will be reviewed feb9th (yesterday).. but we are still waiting. no email for further docs, no grant, nothing.  

please be fair dibp.


----------



## fugitive_4u

andreyx108b said:


> Most people dont know. Those who know still have hope that "may be".
> 
> There is more to that - it is COs who answer the calls - so by calling applicants effectively take time of a CO which they could have spend processing their cases. So they delay their own cases.
> 
> Dont ask me how i know it, if you search forum you will find posts about it. Shortly: Based on announcement on the forum by admins.
> 
> Some people call each day, they are then told off - dont call.
> 
> Yeah...


Thanks for that info, which is good to know.


----------



## bharat1835

sultan_azam said:


> in 1 of the screenshots it asks for "sign a health undertaking", this person has to sign that form
> 
> the other person doesnt needs to sign the undertaking
> 
> all the best


Thanks sultan_azam


----------



## engr.masifrashid

sultan_azam said:


> write to them that the person whom they called might have been busy with some work or due to some other reasons he may have missed the call
> 
> you have provided lot many documents as an additional proof of employment, they can also verify your employment with the same
> 
> additionally they can write an email to the mail id mentioned in reference letter or can conduct a physical verification
> 
> if DIBP wishes you can submit a fresh reference letter(if possible with you)
> 
> i hope you are ok with physical verification ???



Yes i have contacted my HR and they acknowledged that provided contact no on letterhead is out of order due to some technical issue and now they have provided me two mobile numbers and official email address on same letterhead. so i will share that with DIBP with fresh experience letter and salary slips and will explain in cover letter. hope it will help and resolve issue. and i have no issue with physical verification.


----------



## ramarajan_me

Thanks guys @Sultan and @Andreyx.. I ll just try to wait through this month and send a remainder then..


----------



## feeroz

ananth.m said:


> feeroz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Ananth on your grant....
> 
> Any employment verification??
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Feeroz,
> No verification as far as employment is concerned, I've been checking with both the places I worked at.
> 
> To answer some questions regarding when to call the SC 189 helpline(+611300364613), we called twice, both times around 1030 IST and we had to wait around 45 minutes both times(if you're calling from a mobile be aware its gonna cost you) -
> 
> On 01/02/17 : An extremely polite gentleman by the name of Bob picked up and explained things patiently and took his time to put down notes about the circumstances we were describing to him. Also told us we are at probably the final stage where a decision was being arrived at but he could not tell us a date when the grant would come through.
> 
> On 09/02/17 : A gentleman by the name of John, more by the book he seemed to do things,said he could'nt give us status updates given that he was not a case officer. Also would not tell us when the application was looked at last/if there was any note that the docs submitted in reply to CO's queries were sufficient. But he was again very helpful in that he put down a note on our file detailing the reason for our call to them.
> 
> I don't see a direct connection between a call to the DIBP and the grant but no harm if you get someone like Bob, at least it gave us a bit of peace.
Click to expand...


Thanks Ananth for your information... 

It is pure luck that your file did move and got your grant after calling them .. so congrats and best of luck for future...


----------



## sultan_azam

Hye kamalendra .. any movement in your case??


----------



## sultan_azam

engr.masifrashid said:


> Yes i have contacted my HR and they acknowledged that provided contact no on letterhead is out of order due to some technical issue and now they have provided me two mobile numbers and official email address on same letterhead. so i will share that with DIBP with fresh experience letter and salary slips and will explain in cover letter. hope it will help and resolve issue. and i have no issue with physical verification.


friend... this is more than enough to convince DIBP

good luck, may you get grant soon


----------



## vikaschandra

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Anybody on this thread who paid VAC2 fees? This VAC2 payment seems confusing to me because usually invoice gets generated after payment, but here in VAC2 scenario, I have heard that initially CO will send VAC2 invoice and then we can do the payment for VAC2 fees - is this correct? If yes, then after the invoice gets generated, does some button or link becomes enabled in immiaccount on which we have to click to do the VAC2 payment? In other words, where we need to go to do the VAC2 payment? Please clarify. Thanks.


Initial visa charges are paid before lodging the visa application
VAC2 charges i.e. AUD 4885 is requested before visa is granted. Which means the case is at the stage of closure. 

If VAC2 payment needs to be done the CO sends the invoice to the applicant which details the amount, has bill pay code and reference number. One can make the payment using credit card, travel card etc.
On your immi account you can check under manage payments the link to pyment should be available. Either ways you might get the link on the invoice to make the payment


----------



## kamalendra

sultan_azam said:


> Hye kamalendra .. any movement in your case??


nothing yet sultan ji,,, I am eager to patch mortar together with u,,, bt Australia have no sign to call me there


----------



## sultan_azam

kamalendra said:


> nothing yet sultan ji,,, I am eager to patch mortar together with u,,, bt Australia have no sign to call me there


very soon mate.. very soon


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Hi.....Gd Eve*

Folks,

Days 133 have passed.
File still in RECEIVED Status with no Contact from DIBP yet.

Called them and they informed that ASSMNT IN PROGRESS. 

No feedback from previous and present employers till now reg any type of verification.

Any idea what was the maximum time ppl had their case in RECD status with no contacts and got a Grant.

DIBP is very mysterious....


----------



## misecmisc

Mudassar_SM said:


> Folks,
> 
> Days 133 have passed.
> File still in RECEIVED Status with no Contact from DIBP yet.
> 
> Called them and they informed that ASSMNT IN PROGRESS.
> 
> No feedback from previous and present employers till now reg any type of verification.
> 
> Any idea what was the maximum time ppl had their case in RECD status with no contacts and got a Grant.
> 
> DIBP is very mysterious....


Hi friend, DIBP seems to me also as mysterious, just by reading the posts from you all regarding your visa application status. I think yesterday I read in the other 2017 thread that a person lodged his 189 visa application on 20-Jan-17 and finished uploading all his documents on 05-Feb-17 and got his grant on 09-Feb-17. Also that person had posted that he had 15 years work experience and had 6 job changes. I read in this forum few weeks back a sentence something like - after God, the next most mysterious working is done by DIBP.

So relax friend. Have patience. Your grant may be coming on coming Monday. All the best to you. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## justin787

I have received an email from Skilled Support today with the most ridiculous questions.

First, they want my employment and unemployment history since I was 12. Yes, 12!! ... They already have the past 10 years but I'm guessing that wasn't enough and now they're going nearly 20 years back into my life.

Second, they want detailed info about all schools attended since year 1! (Primary school) and a list of all courses taken!! ... Why do they need to know what courses I took when I was in year 1?

Finally, they want to know how I spent my time in the short break between graduating high school and starting my university studies 

Unbelievable ...


----------



## baokar1

justin787 said:


> I have received an email from Skilled Support today with the most ridiculous questions.
> 
> First, they want my employment and unemployment history since I was 12. Yes, 12!! ... They already have the past 10 years but I'm guessing that wasn't enough and now they're going nearly 20 years back into my life.
> 
> Second, they want detailed info about all schools attended since year 1! (Primary school) and a list of all courses taken!! ... Why do they need to know what courses I took when I was in year 1?
> 
> Finally, they want to know how I spent my time in the short break between graduating high school and starting my university studies
> 
> Unbelievable ...


What is your occupation code and didn't you fill form 80 and 1221 2 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

justin787 said:


> I have received an email from Skilled Support today with the most ridiculous questions.
> 
> First, they want my employment and unemployment history since I was 12. Yes, 12!! ... They already have the past 10 years but I'm guessing that wasn't enough and now they're going nearly 20 years back into my life.
> 
> Second, they want detailed info about all schools attended since year 1! (Primary school) and a list of all courses taken!! ... Why do they need to know what courses I took when I was in year 1?
> 
> Finally, they want to know how I spent my time in the short break between graduating high school and starting my university studies
> 
> Unbelievable ...


Oh my God! One thing which I have learnt from reading the posts about visa application status over the last 3 months is that - the moment I will finish uploading all documents in my 189 visa application, the next moment I will try to forget about it. Anyways, few months back, I already accepted the fact that I will not get Aus PR visa, so if I will not get Aus PR visa, then it will be ok with me. If I will get Aus PR visa, then it will be only and only because of you all friends and not because of me. Also after I will submit my 189 visa application, I will just give 3 months to DIBP, if they give me Aus PR visa within 3 months, then it is ok, otherwise after 3 months, I will move on in my life and just drop this idea of going to Aus totally and will then try getting job in other countries. I will see where my life takes me.
A big thanks to all the helpful friends on this forum, apart from learning about Aus PR visa process from you all, the other important thing which I have learnt from you all is kindness, generosity and patience. Friends like sultan, vikas, ashish etc are the embodiment of kindness and generosity. People like daksch etc are the embodiment of patience and I really admire you all. Honestly I do not have that much patience. But I will try to learn kindness and generosity from you all helpful friends on this forum.


----------



## justin787

baokar1 said:


> What is your occupation code and didn't you fill form 80 and 1221 2
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


261313 
I front loaded forms 80 and 1221 ... No where in the forms though does it ask for primary and high school details and courses.
As for employment , I suppose they wanted me to say unemployed (From birth to date) or something, although form 1221 explicitly asks from employment in the past 10 years unlike form 80.

The thing is, this information is available and I'm about to send them all of my primary and high school transcripts, all 12 of them. Along with a simple answer to the other 2 questions.

I'm just really ticked off and frustrated that they'd ask these questions after nearly 5 months. And not entirely sure what they would gain from knowing this.


----------



## justin787

misecmisc said:


> Oh my God! One thing which I have learnt from reading the posts about visa application status over the last 3 months is that - the moment I will finish uploading all documents in my 189 visa application, the next moment I will try to forget about it. Anyways, few months back, I already accepted the fact that I will not get Aus PR visa, so if I will not get Aus PR visa, then it will be ok with me. If I will get Aus PR visa, then it will be only and only because of you all friends and not because of me. Also after I will submit my 189 visa application, I will just give 3 months to DIBP, if they give me Aus PR visa within 3 months, then it is ok, otherwise after 3 months, I will move on in my life and just drop this idea of going to Aus totally and will then try getting job in other countries. I will see where my life takes me.
> A big thanks to all the helpful friends on this forum, apart from learning about Aus PR visa process from you all, the other important thing which I have learnt from you all is kindness, generosity and patience. Friends like sultan, vikas, ashish etc are the embodiment of kindness and generosity. People like daksch etc are the embodiment of patience and I really admire you all. Honestly I do not have that much patience. But I will try to learn kindness and generosity from you all helpful friends on this forum.


Thank you and best of luck to you in advance. I know forgetting about the pr now sounds like a really good idea. It is however easier said than done, at least in my case.

I've been trying to keep busy as much as possible but this uncertainty and not knowing what is going on is difficult.

I'm usually a very calm and patient person. But reading their email in the morning drove me over the edge. I was really hoping that Feb-April would bring an end to this wait.


----------



## tgurmani

turker said:


> Dear friends,
> I too have got the grant today. I believe soon all 2016 applicants will have their grants.
> 
> ps:Office is Adelaide




CO name? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baokar1

justin787 said:


> 261313
> I front loaded forms 80 and 1221 ... No where in the forms though does it ask for primary and high school details and courses.
> As for employment , I suppose they wanted me to say unemployed (From birth to date) or something, although form 1221 explicitly asks from employment in the past 10 years unlike form 80.
> 
> The thing is, this information is available and I'm about to send them all of my primary and high school transcripts, all 12 of them. Along with a simple answer to the other 2 questions.
> 
> I'm just really ticked off and frustrated that they'd ask these questions after nearly 5 months. And not entirely sure what they would gain from knowing this.


I have mentioned my school and high school details and written unemployed from birth to my first job

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

justin787 said:


> Thank you and best of luck to you in advance. I know forgetting about the pr now sounds like a really good idea. It is however easier said than done, at least in my case.
> 
> I've been trying to keep busy as much as possible but this uncertainty and not knowing what is going on is difficult.
> 
> I'm usually a very calm and patient person. But reading their email in the morning drove me over the edge. I was really hoping that Feb-April would bring an end to this wait.


All the best to you. At least the CO contact indicates your case is being worked on, but the questions the CO asked you - those questions seem like a joke. Since how DIBP works, may be only DIBP knows, so who knows may be after they know what were your courses in class 1, they may issue your visa on coming Monday.
May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

justin787 said:


> I have received an email from Skilled Support today with the most ridiculous questions.
> 
> First, they want my employment and unemployment history since I was 12. Yes, 12!! ... They already have the past 10 years but I'm guessing that wasn't enough and now they're going nearly 20 years back into my life.
> 
> Second, they want detailed info about all schools attended since year 1! (Primary school) and a list of all courses taken!! ... Why do they need to know what courses I took when I was in year 1?
> 
> Finally, they want to know how I spent my time in the short break between graduating high school and starting my university studies
> 
> Unbelievable ...


 . This pathetic indeed. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tgurmani

ananth.m said:


> Good morning all,
> We got our grants this morning and if it helps anyone the timeline is as below.
> Processing center : Adelaide
> 
> Subclass : 189
> ANZSCO : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> EOI Received : 24/09/2016
> Visa Application Submitted : 26/11/2016
> CO Contact : Requested for Employment Reference/Partner English skills doc(this after we confirmed her masters was done in the UK) - 15/12/2016
> Reply to CO/Docs attached - 17/12/2016
> Enquiries to assessment helpline - 01/02/2017 & 09/02/2017
> Grant : 10/02/2017
> 
> A huge shoutout to everyone in this forum, we've picked up a lot of information that helped us immensely with our application
> and the documents we were submitting and sometimes even with holding on and not going bonkers in the waiting period!




Please Give us also the respective helpline numbers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Mudassar_SM said:


> Folks,
> 
> Days 133 have passed.
> File still in RECEIVED Status with no Contact from DIBP yet.
> 
> Called them and they informed that ASSMNT IN PROGRESS.
> 
> No feedback from previous and present employers till now reg any type of verification.
> 
> Any idea what was the maximum time ppl had their case in RECD status with no contacts and got a Grant.
> 
> DIBP is very mysterious....


The last person that I have come across who had status changed from Received to Finalised was 164 days.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

justin787 said:


> Thank you and best of luck to you in advance. I know forgetting about the pr now sounds like a really good idea. It is however easier said than done, at least in my case.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to keep busy as much as possible but this uncertainty and not knowing what is going on is difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm usually a very calm and patient person. But reading their email in the morning drove me over the edge. I was really hoping that Feb-April would bring an end to this wait.




This is totally wrong question ! I can't even imagine how the CO think of the aspirants to get Aussie PR. As per their policy they need the details for the last 10 years. This is unimaginable mate. What is the CO name & from which GSM office ? Brisbane or Adelaide ?


Rajesh S


----------



## justin787

misecmisc said:


> All the best to you. At least the CO contact indicates your case is being worked on, but the questions the CO asked you - those questions seem like a joke. Since how DIBP works, may be only DIBP knows, so who knows may be after they know what were your courses in class 1, they may issue your visa on coming Monday.
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


True, that crossed my mind earlier amid the frustration that this at least shows there's some movement and the grant maybe coming sooner rather than later.
One can hope ...


----------



## justin787

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> This is totally wrong question ! I can't even imagine how the CO think of the aspirants to get Aussie PR. As per their policy they need the details for the last 10 years. This is unimaginable mate. What is the CO name & from which GSM office ? Brisbane or Adelaide ?
> 
> 
> Rajesh S


My application is being processed by Adelaide. This request came from "Skilled Support" and not the CO.


----------



## vikaschandra

justin787 said:


> I have received an email from Skilled Support today with the most ridiculous questions.
> 
> First, they want my employment and unemployment history since I was 12. Yes, 12!! ... They already have the past 10 years but I'm guessing that wasn't enough and now they're going nearly 20 years back into my life.
> 
> Second, they want detailed info about all schools attended since year 1! (Primary school) and a list of all courses taken!! ... Why do they need to know what courses I took when I was in year 1?
> 
> Finally, they want to know how I spent my time in the short break between graduating high school and starting my university studies
> 
> Unbelievable ...


Indeed this is the second weird request I have seen being received by an applicant the first was when an applicant was asked to provide english language proof for a two year old child. 

Have you been Canada sinc your childhood? Well in your case what I can assume is since you are based in canada wherein most of the scholars do part time jobs during their breaks which is what they want to enquire about. Though I do not deem that to be a necessity. Further it is DIBP who know well on what they are requesting and what ways that information can help them. 
Since they have asked for it either you provide them with those informations or write back to them asking why it would be required?


----------



## vikaschandra

misecmisc said:


> Oh my God! One thing which I have learnt from reading the posts about visa application status over the last 3 months is that - the moment I will finish uploading all documents in my 189 visa application, the next moment I will try to forget about it. Anyways, few months back, I already accepted the fact that I will not get Aus PR visa, so if I will not get Aus PR visa, then it will be ok with me. If I will get Aus PR visa, then it will be only and only because of you all friends and not because of me. Also after I will submit my 189 visa application, I will just give 3 months to DIBP, if they give me Aus PR visa within 3 months, then it is ok, otherwise after 3 months, I will move on in my life and just drop this idea of going to Aus totally and will then try getting job in other countries. I will see where my life takes me.
> A big thanks to all the helpful friends on this forum, apart from learning about Aus PR visa process from you all, the other important thing which I have learnt from you all is kindness, generosity and patience. Friends like sultan, vikas, ashish etc are the embodiment of kindness and generosity. People like daksch etc are the embodiment of patience and I really admire you all. Honestly I do not have that much patience. But I will try to learn kindness and generosity from you all helpful friends on this forum.


Best wishes mate. You got a long way to go. Keep the spirits high. May your dreams to be in AU gets fulfilled soon.


----------



## misecmisc

justin787 said:


> 261313
> I front loaded forms 80 and 1221 ... No where in the forms though does it ask for primary and high school details and courses.
> As for employment , I suppose they wanted me to say unemployed (From birth to date) or something, although form 1221 explicitly asks from employment in the past 10 years unlike form 80.
> 
> The thing is, this information is available and I'm about to send them all of my primary and high school transcripts, all 12 of them. Along with a simple answer to the other 2 questions.
> 
> I'm just really ticked off and frustrated that they'd ask these questions after nearly 5 months. And not entirely sure what they would gain from knowing this.


Wow friend - you have the marksheets/certificate for all your classes from class-1 to class 10th - great. If in my 189 visa application, the CO would ask me for it, then since currently I do not have any marksheet from class -1 to class -9, I would just reply to the CO that I have only marksheet for class 10 and class 12th - so if the CO is fine with it, then ok, otherwise I could not provide my marksheets from class-1 to class 9 and class 11th to CO and then if CO wants to reject my visa application, then CO can reject my visa application.
All the best to you. May you get your visa soon. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## vivek_ntm

misecmisc said:


> Oh my God! One thing which I have learnt from reading the posts about visa application status over the last 3 months is that - the moment I will finish uploading all documents in my 189 visa application, the next moment I will try to forget about it. Anyways, few months back, I already accepted the fact that I will not get Aus PR visa, so if I will not get Aus PR visa, then it will be ok with me. If I will get Aus PR visa, then it will be only and only because of you all friends and not because of me. Also after I will submit my 189 visa application, I will just give 3 months to DIBP, if they give me Aus PR visa within 3 months, then it is ok, otherwise after 3 months, I will move on in my life and just drop this idea of going to Aus totally and will then try getting job in other countries. I will see where my life takes me.
> A big thanks to all the helpful friends on this forum, apart from learning about Aus PR visa process from you all, the other important thing which I have learnt from you all is kindness, generosity and patience. Friends like sultan, vikas, ashish etc are the embodiment of kindness and generosity. People like daksch etc are the embodiment of patience and I really admire you all. Honestly I do not have that much patience. But I will try to learn kindness and generosity from you all helpful friends on this forum.


Looks like you have 65 points and for Software Programmer 65pointers still have good chance if you wait for 2-4 rounds unlike ICT Business Analyst which I'm trying. Wish you all the best!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vikaschandra said:


> The last person that I have come across who had status changed from Received to Finalised was 164 days.


Are you saying that that's the maximum number of days a person whose application was in only recieved status from day of lodgement had to wait to get grant?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

justin787 said:


> My application is being processed by Adelaide. This request came from "Skilled Support" and not the CO.


The moment we see email coming from skilled support would mean the case is going for additional checks to extreme level. 

Provide all the evidences you can and rest leave it upto them


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Are you saying that that's the maximum number of days a person whose application was in only recieved status from day of lodgement had to wait to get grant?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes. if I remember correctly the persona name was ansari or mansari. There can be many other casea as well have to check on the database


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vikaschandra said:


> Yes. if I remember correctly the persona name was ansari or mansari. There can be many other casea as well have to check on the database


Dude thanks , i feel a bit hopeful now  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

justin787 said:


> My application is being processed by Adelaide. This request came from "Skilled Support" and not the CO.




Oh ! I've a question, generally the queries come from the CO right. What's this from skilled support ? Who is this ? In what circumstance Skilled support send email queries to candidates ?? Just for my understanding !


Rajesh S


----------



## dbimmigrant84

I have lodged the application on 20th, uploaded all docs.

There are 2 things that worry me now. 
1) In the form 80 and 1221, I typed everything in BOLD. Will that irk the CO, if allocated?
2) I gave my PTE with a different email id which I forgot to include in form 80 and 1221 (personal email section). Would that be a problem?

Sounds silly, but could be trivial.


----------



## justin787

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Oh ! I've a question, generally the queries come from the CO right. What's this from skilled support ? Who is this ? In what circumstance Skilled support send email queries to candidates ?? Just for my understanding !
> 
> 
> Rajesh S


I've seen a few people get emails from skilled support, I never thought I'd get one.
Here's a quote from the email.

"Please note that Skilled Support is responsible for obtaining the information requested below in order to facilitate the smoother processing of your application. Skilled Support is not responsible for assessing your application and therefore Skilled Support does not respond to status update requests."


----------



## justin787

vikaschandra said:


> Indeed this is the second weird request I have seen being received by an applicant the first was when an applicant was asked to provide english language proof for a two year old child.
> 
> Have you been Canada sinc your childhood? Well in your case what I can assume is since you are based in canada wherein most of the scholars do part time jobs during their breaks which is what they want to enquire about. Though I do not deem that to be a necessity. Further it is DIBP who know well on what they are requesting and what ways that information can help them.
> Since they have asked for it either you provide them with those informations or write back to them asking why it would be required?


No, I didn't live in Canada since birth. And I also don't see how my primary school courses or my employment history since I was a teenage is necessary but I guess the DIBP works in mysterious ways.

Luckily I do have all my transcripts ready to go, I just finished scanning them and provided an answer to the other 2 questions.



vikaschandra said:


> The moment we see email coming from skilled support would mean the case is going for additional checks to extreme level.
> 
> Provide all the evidences you can and rest leave it upto them


It's definitely extreme, it seems like they're going all out trying to assess my application. Since the request came over 5 months from the time of visa lodgement, I'm hoping that they've at least covered plenty of ground when it comes to the external checks and that the end is (hopefully) near ...


----------



## rohan004006

Hi,
Its 3 months now since I received the immi assessment commence email. Can I atleast safely assume that all my documents are in order and nothing else is needed from me. I had front loaded all documents as per my knowledge.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

justin787 said:


> No, I didn't live in Canada since birth. And I also don't see how my primary school courses or my employment history since I was a teenage is necessary but I guess the DIBP works in mysterious ways.
> 
> Luckily I do have all my transcripts ready to go, I just finished scanning them and provided an answer to the other 2 questions.
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely extreme, it seems like they're going all out trying to assess my application. Since the request came over 5 months from the time of visa lodgement, I'm hoping that they've at least covered plenty of ground when it comes to the external checks and that the end is (hopefully) near ...


Dude did you get any co contact in the past 5 months?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

fugitive_4u said:


> Arent there some examples, wherein once the call was made, applications moved after being stagnant for a long time?
> 
> 
> 
> However, I agree with you that rather than getting worked up, just chill and one day you are bound to receive a grant, unless you are one of those bogus candidate.




I called them on 16 Jan and employment verification happened on 19th after a staggering 14 months (405 days) of visa lodgement... 

But it is also true that my previous 7 calls had no effect. So its really hard to say if calling helps or not but believe anything that calms your nerves and makes the wait easier.


----------



## justin787

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude did you get any co contact in the past 5 months?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes, last contact was October 25th confirming that they've waived 1 PCC
Here's my timeline in case you can't see my signature.

ANZSCO: 261313
PTE: 2 June 2016 (L 90, R 90, S 90, W 90)
ACS +ve: 8 July 2016
EOI (189): 8 July 2016 (65 points)
Invitation: 01 Sep 2016
Lodged: 07 Sep 2016
Allocated GSM Adelaide: 21 Sep 2016
Requested (Resume and PCC from 12 years ago ): 21 Sep 2016
Uploaded Evidence that PCC can't be issued: 28 Sep 2016
PCC Requirement Waived (Different CO): 25 Oct 2016
Skilled Support contact: Feb 10 2017
Replied to Skilled Support: Feb 10 2017


----------



## AUDream2017

Hello Friends,

Today I lodged my 189 Visa application and uploaded all the documents. But I have made one mistake. I dont know how it happened. I selected* "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of" *to attach Contract Letters and Resume, but dont know how attached under* "Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of*" (4 Offer letters and 1 Resume). 

So again I attached similar 5 documents under *"Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of"* folder.

You can see in the screenshot.

I know we cannot delete it. But is there any way to avoid confusion of CO, as I don't have Australian Work Experience? Any negative impact on application?


----------



## dbimmigrant84

Try Update us option and see if you can communicate the same.



AUDream2017 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Today I lodged my 189 Visa application and uploaded all the documents. But I have made one mistake. I dont know how it happened. I selected* "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of" *to attach Contract Letters and Resume, but dont know how attached under* "Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of*" (4 Offer letters and 1 Resume).
> 
> So again I attached similar 5 documents under *"Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of"* folder.
> 
> You can see in the screenshot.
> 
> I know we cannot delete it. But is there any way to avoid confusion of CO, as I don't have Australian Work Experience? Any negative impact on application?


----------



## ananth.m

tgurmani said:


> Please Give us also the respective helpline numbers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The number we called on was 0061 1300 364 613.

Please note that we were calling them, both times, to let them know of a change in circumstance that led to our IED being brought forward to Feb'17 end rather than to ask for an update as such. 

That said, it sort of also depends on the mood you get them in - like someone here said, there's some sort of internal coding that goes on which might able the person who receives your call to let you know what stage of the process you're in.

Good luck!


----------



## vikaschandra

justin787 said:


> No, I didn't live in Canada since birth. And I also don't see how my primary school courses or my employment history since I was a teenage is necessary but I guess the DIBP works in mysterious ways.
> 
> Luckily I do have all my transcripts ready to go, I just finished scanning them and provided an answer to the other 2 questions.
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely extreme, it seems like they're going all out trying to assess my application. Since the request came over 5 months from the time of visa lodgement, I'm hoping that they've at least covered plenty of ground when it comes to the external checks and that the end is (hopefully) near ...


Hopefully you will be seeing your grant soon


----------



## vikaschandra

rohan004006 said:


> Hi,
> Its 3 months now since I received the immi assessment commence email. Can I atleast safely assume that all my documents are in order and nothing else is needed from me. I had front loaded all documents as per my knowledge.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Can't say anything for sure. Hope that nothing more is requested but verification could be possible


----------



## vikaschandra

AUDream2017 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Today I lodged my 189 Visa application and uploaded all the documents. But I have made one mistake. I dont know how it happened. I selected* "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of" *to attach Contract Letters and Resume, but dont know how attached under* "Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of*" (4 Offer letters and 1 Resume).
> 
> So again I attached similar 5 documents under *"Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of"* folder.
> 
> You can see in the screenshot.
> 
> I know we cannot delete it. But is there any way to avoid confusion of CO, as I don't have Australian Work Experience? Any negative impact on application?


Mistakes happen. Don't worry things will just be fine. CO's are sensible enough to make out. Y looking at the documents and moreover you have also understand uploaded the same documents under correct category so just relax and pray for speedy grant


----------



## tidepast57

My CO contacted me on the 31st of January, requesting me to provide evidence of my employment. I uploaded tax documents from the years I was employed but have yet to hear from them after 10 days.

How long does it take for the CO to reply upon providing the documents?


----------



## vikaschandra

tidepast57 said:


> My CO contacted me on the 31st of January, requesting me to provide evidence of my employment. I uploaded tax documents from the years I was employed but have yet to hear from them after 10 days.
> 
> How long does it take for the CO to reply upon providing the documents?


4-12 weeks


----------



## ananth.m

AUDream2017 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Today I lodged my 189 Visa application and uploaded all the documents. But I have made one mistake. I dont know how it happened. I selected* "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of" *to attach Contract Letters and Resume, but dont know how attached under* "Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of*" (4 Offer letters and 1 Resume).
> 
> So again I attached similar 5 documents under *"Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of"* folder.
> 
> You can see in the screenshot.
> 
> I know we cannot delete it. But is there any way to avoid confusion of CO, as I don't have Australian Work Experience? Any negative impact on application?


I thought it was just me that this glitch caught sleeping! But well, it happened to me as well and I notified them via the 'Update Us' option. Didn't hinder anything in the end, except I have a faint suspicion the CO contact was because of this (we frontloaded all docs).

All the best!


----------



## ethical.prodigy

ananth.m said:


> I thought it was just me that this glitch caught sleeping! But well, it happened to me as well and I notified them via the 'Update Us' option. Didn't hinder anything in the end, except I have a faint suspicion the CO contact was because of this (we frontloaded all docs).
> 
> All the best!


Here I am, victim of the same. However I didnot upload it again. I just thought this would be common and CO would figure out.

Guys do you think I should upload them again under right category?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

justin787 said:


> Yes, last contact was October 25th confirming that they've waived 1 PCC
> Here's my timeline in case you can't see my signature.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> PTE: 2 June 2016 (L 90, R 90, S 90, W 90)
> ACS +ve: 8 July 2016
> EOI (189): 8 July 2016 (65 points)
> Invitation: 01 Sep 2016
> Lodged: 07 Sep 2016
> Allocated GSM Adelaide: 21 Sep 2016
> Requested (Resume and PCC from 12 years ago ): 21 Sep 2016
> Uploaded Evidence that PCC can't be issued: 28 Sep 2016
> PCC Requirement Waived (Different CO): 25 Oct 2016
> Skilled Support contact: Feb 10 2017
> Replied to Skilled Support: Feb 10 2017


Ok hope you get your grant soon dude. All the best 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigm0n

Guys I'll be visiting India for 2 weeks. 

My Singapore number will purposely not put on roaming. 

Shall I update DIBP? in last 4 months I dint get a call so am not being optimistic but is it a process recommended by DIBP?


----------



## sultan_azam

bigm0n said:


> Guys I'll be visiting India for 2 weeks.
> 
> My Singapore number will purposely not put on roaming.
> 
> Shall I update DIBP? in last 4 months I dint get a call so am not being optimistic but is it a process recommended by DIBP?


yes, since the travel is more than 14 days and to a different country, so it is better to inform DIBP


----------



## sultan_azam

AUDream2017 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Today I lodged my 189 Visa application and uploaded all the documents. But I have made one mistake. I dont know how it happened. I selected* "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of" *to attach Contract Letters and Resume, but dont know how attached under* "Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of*" (4 Offer letters and 1 Resume).
> 
> So again I attached similar 5 documents under *"Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of"* folder.
> 
> You can see in the screenshot.
> 
> I know we cannot delete it. But is there any way to avoid confusion of CO, as I don't have Australian Work Experience? Any negative impact on application?


it says 5 received under Australia Experience

and 11 received under overseas experience


since you havent claimed any points for Australian Experience, case officer will understand that it might have been uploaded by mistake.

i dont see any negative impact


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

vikaschandra said:


> 4-12 weeks




CO responds every 28 days. Calculate 28 days from the date you provided info. That's the date you get next CO contact.


Rajesh S


----------



## misecmisc

vikaschandra said:


> Best wishes mate. You got a long way to go. Keep the spirits high. May your dreams to be in AU gets fulfilled soon.


Hi friend, Thanks for your wishes.


----------



## misecmisc

vivek_ntm said:


> Looks like you have 65 points and for Software Programmer 65pointers still have good chance if you wait for 2-4 rounds unlike ICT Business Analyst which I'm trying. Wish you all the best!


Thanks. Wish you all the best too.


----------



## hamidaims

Can any expert guide me:

In 189 Visa application, Is it necessary to attach (Attested by Notry Public) passport, birth certificate, Marriage certificate and ID Card?

Or just to Scan original documents without attestation/certify?


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
In my health declarations, for me, my wife and my kid, I can see the status for each of us as - Health clearance provided – no action required. My and my kid were in one my health declaration and our medical test was done nearly 1 month back and we got this status in a week's time. Then 2 week ago, I created second my health declaration form in which me and my wife were there and I just organized medical test for my wife, since my medical test was already done 2 weeks ago. Few days ago, I got the above status for my wife too. 

So now, in my immiaccount, in 2 my health declaration forms(one for me and my kid and second for me and my wife), for me, my wife and my kid, I can see the status for each of us as - Health clearance provided – no action required.

So when I will submit my 189 visa application, do you think that still some issue can arise in my 189 visa application processing due to some medical health issue for me, my wife and my kid from medical health check perspective? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

hamidaims said:


> Can any expert guide me:
> 
> In 189 Visa application, Is it necessary to attach (Attested by Notry Public) passport, birth certificate, Marriage certificate and ID Card?
> 
> Or just to Scan original documents without attestation/certify?


In my case, I have notarized them and then uploaded using immiaccount. I have not shared ID card as such since in India we have multiple id's Aadhar, Pan,etc I think passport should meet ID need.

Except tax documents I have notarized all my docs with True copy of original stamp. I was lazy to get tax docs notarized. I confirmed from experts in this forum that its not required for tax docs.

My details:
Visa applied - 11 Dec 2016
Co contact - 6th Jan 2017
Assessment in progress


----------



## tidepast57

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> CO responds every 28 days. Calculate 28 days from the date you provided info. That's the date you get next CO contact.
> 
> Rajesh S


Thanks! That's about right since I got CO contact at 27 days after I submitted my application. Hoping to get the grant in 17 days time.

Funny how it was heaps quicker when I applied for the 190 visa. My grant was issued 1 day after submitting the documents.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> In my health declarations, for me, my wife and my kid, I can see the status for each of us as - Health clearance provided – no action required. My and my kid were in one my health declaration and our medical test was done nearly 1 month back and we got this status in a week's time. Then 2 week ago, I created second my health declaration form in which me and my wife were there and I just organized medical test for my wife, since my medical test was already done 2 weeks ago. Few days ago, I got the above status for my wife too.
> 
> So now, in my immiaccount, in 2 my health declaration forms(one for me and my kid and second for me and my wife), for me, my wife and my kid, I can see the status for each of us as - Health clearance provided – no action required.
> 
> So when I will submit my 189 visa application, do you think that still some issue can arise in my 189 visa application processing due to some medical health issue for me, my wife and my kid from medical health check perspective? Please suggest. Thanks.



Me and my spouse did medicals once visa was applied. I think once you apply 189 visa you can check under "View health assessment". I feel you wont be required to do it again. But the same would be valid for 1 year only, so actually its better not to do it in advance.

Although one wishes for early grant, you may have to watch out for the 1 year validity, just incase the visa approvals get delayed. 

All the best!


----------



## hamidaims

ethical.prodigy said:


> In my case, I have notarized them and then uploaded using immiaccount. I have not shared ID card as such since in India we have multiple id's Aadhar, Pan,etc I think passport should meet ID need.
> 
> Except tax documents I have notarized all my docs with True copy of original stamp. I was lazy to get tax docs notarized. I confirmed from experts in this forum that its not required for tax docs.
> 
> My details:
> Visa applied - 11 Dec 2016
> Co contact - 6th Jan 2017
> Assessment in progress


Have someone guide you to certify documents or you did it on your will?


----------



## hari_it_ram

hamidaims said:


> Can any expert guide me:
> 
> In 189 Visa application, Is it necessary to attach (Attested by Notry Public) passport, birth certificate, Marriage certificate and ID Card?
> 
> Or just to Scan original documents without attestation/certify?




High quality color scan is more than enough as per DIBP site. However, recently I can see quite a few request to notary passport copies, I am not sure those applicants' provided black and white copy or low quality color scan. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

hamidaims said:


> Have someone guide you to certify documents or you did it on your will?


Yes!
It is better to have your original documents in color copy and notarized with true copy stamp, just like you do for your ACS. Since it becomes a valid vetted proof.


----------



## hamidaims

hari_it_ram said:


> High quality color scan is more than enough as per DIBP site. However, recently I can see quite a few request to notary passport copies, I am not sure those applicants' provided black and white copy or low quality color scan.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


What does this mean?

( Every visa application requires various supporting documents such as birth certificates, marriage certificates, proof of identity etc.

Unless asked to do otherwise, you should provide 'certified copies' of original documents, rather than the original documents )


----------



## hari_it_ram

hamidaims said:


> What does this mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ( Every visa application requires various supporting documents such as birth certificates, marriage certificates, proof of identity etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless asked to do otherwise, you should provide 'certified copies' of original documents, rather than the original documents )




It guess few have the habit of sending the original docs. This message seems to be for them instructing to send certified copies instead of sending the original docs itself.

However, this is what I did.

High quality scan AND notary for all the key docs. ( 2 copies one for color scan and notary ).

Passport and all RNR from company letter heads.

High quality scan alone for all other supporting docs.

It's purely up to the individuals comfortable level. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## misecmisc

hamidaims said:


> Can any expert guide me:
> 
> In 189 Visa application, Is it necessary to attach (Attested by Notry Public) passport, birth certificate, Marriage certificate and ID Card?
> 
> Or just to Scan original documents without attestation/certify?


189 document checklist webpage says: You should provide high quality colour scans of the documents supporting your visa application in ImmiAccount.

So my understanding says - colour scan copy is sufficient and if for some document instead of its colour scan copy, we have its attested notary copy, then this is also ok. So for any document, either its colour scan copy or its attested notary copy is sufficient.
@Sultan - can you please confirm if my understanding is correct here? Thanks.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

ethical.prodigy said:


> Here I am, victim of the same. However I didnot upload it again. I just thought this would be common and CO would figure out.
> 
> Guys do you think I should upload them again under right category?



Also Is there a need to inform CO via update us option - Incorrect answers?


----------



## zaback21

misecmisc said:


> 189 document checklist webpage says: You should provide high quality colour scans of the documents supporting your visa application in ImmiAccount.
> 
> So my understanding says - colour scan copy is sufficient and if for some document instead of its colour scan copy, we have its attested notary copy, then this is also ok. So for any document, either its colour scan copy or its attested notary copy is sufficient.
> @Sultan - can you please confirm if my understanding is correct here? Thanks.


Yes. High quality colour scan or if black and white, then certified.

All translation copy and native language copy, however whether colour scan or not, need to be notarized.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

zaback21 said:


> Yes. High quality colour scan or if black and white, then certified.
> 
> All translation copy and native language copy, however whether colour scan or not, need to be notarized.


I wonder if the document has a grey header with black font on white background example Payslip. Will this be acceptable?


----------



## ananth.m

ethical.prodigy said:


> Here I am, victim of the same. However I didnot upload it again. I just thought this would be common and CO would figure out.
> 
> Guys do you think I should upload them again under right category?


I don't think its necessary as long as you let them know what has happened via one of the options in the immiaccount, but thats just my two paise.


----------



## bigm0n

sultan_azam said:


> yes, since the travel is more than 14 days and to a different country, so it is better to inform DIBP


Thanks Sultan. 

Would you know if a new form needs to be attached? I barely remember there was an option of UPDATE US but I don't see it right now.


----------



## baokar1

vikaschandra said:


> The moment we see email coming from skilled support would mean the case is going for additional checks to extreme level.
> 
> Provide all the evidences you can and rest leave it upto them


Hi Vikas 
In that case can I assume that the co does not require any extra documents from me and external checks are not to be done , because I had 3 Co contacts and each time it was for my wife like her medicals last was for Medicals on 3rd Jan and other documents I have already passed near 5 months after lodging 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

ananth.m said:


> I don't think its necessary as long as you let them know what has happened via one of the options in the immiaccount, but thats just my two paise.


Thanks Ananth. I did upload the documents again and mentioned the same in update us.

I thought its better to upload because may be the case officer has a dashboard where they see if applicants have evidencies across all categories/sub category for processing.
Very likely he would have not found mine as decision ready thinking its incomplete.


----------



## andreyx108b

Mudassar_SM said:


> Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> Days 133 have passed.
> 
> File still in RECEIVED Status with no Contact from DIBP yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Called them and they informed that ASSMNT IN PROGRESS.
> 
> 
> 
> No feedback from previous and present employers till now reg any type of verification.
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what was the maximum time ppl had their case in RECD status with no contacts and got a Grant.
> 
> 
> 
> DIBP is very mysterious....




For a very long time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

misecmisc said:


> Hi friend, DIBP seems to me also as mysterious, just by reading the posts from you all regarding your visa application status. I think yesterday I read in the other 2017 thread that a person lodged his 189 visa application on 20-Jan-17 and finished uploading all his documents on 05-Feb-17 and got his grant on 09-Feb-17. Also that person had posted that he had 15 years work experience and had 6 job changes. I read in this forum few weeks back a sentence something like - after God, the next most mysterious working is done by DIBP.
> 
> 
> 
> So relax friend. Have patience. Your grant may be coming on coming Monday. All the best to you. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.




The processing time depends on case specific merits, so one can lodge tomorrow and get grant in 15 days, while other will wait for 18 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Two queries:
1. One query regarding marriage certificate: In my marriage certificate, there are total 4 pages. In it, the first 3 pages are in English having my details and my wife details, and the third page is having marriage certificate content written in English but this page has no stamp from registration office, and the fourth page is having all the marriage certificate data in Hindi language with all the stamp and details of registration office. The query is - will the CO ask for English translation of the 4th page too? Any experience anybody on this topic please?

2. Another query - will uploading my passport page having my wife's name in spouse name be sufficient for proof of relationship - or - marriage certificate will still be needed?

Please suggest on above two queries. Thanks.


----------



## zaback21

ethical.prodigy said:


> I wonder if the document has a grey header with black font on white background example Payslip. Will this be acceptable?


I think so. For unimportant document like Payslip, if that comes only in black and white then that's it. It asked for original colour scan at 300 dpi minimum. Original colour scan of black and white is still black and white. But if you are worried, do a certification/notarization and upload it, if you don't want CO to ask you for certification and lose 1-3 months in the process.


----------



## zaback21

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Two queries:
> 1. One query regarding marriage certificate: In my marriage certificate, there are total 4 pages. In it, the first 3 pages are in English having my details and my wife details, and the third page is having marriage certificate content written in English but this page has no stamp from registration office, and the fourth page is having all the marriage certificate data in Hindi language with all the stamp and details of registration office. The query is - will the CO ask for English translation of the 4th page too? Any experience anybody on this topic please?
> 
> 2. Another query - will uploading my passport page having my wife's name in spouse name be sufficient for proof of relationship - or - marriage certificate will still be needed?
> 
> Please suggest on above two queries. Thanks.


1. I am not experience, but you will the need the 4th page translated and notarized.

2. I would think, you would still need the marriage certificate. Marriage certificate is not just for proof that she is your spouse, but proof that you got married and which date and where and so on.


----------



## sultan_azam

bigm0n said:


> Thanks Sultan.
> 
> Would you know if a new form needs to be attached? I barely remember there was an option of UPDATE US but I don't see it right now.


it is still there

search on left hand side above your name

click on UPDATE US -- CHANGE oF ADDRESS DETAILS


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Two queries:
> 1. One query regarding marriage certificate: In my marriage certificate, there are total 4 pages. In it, the first 3 pages are in English having my details and my wife details, and the third page is having marriage certificate content written in English but this page has no stamp from registration office, and the fourth page is having all the marriage certificate data in Hindi language with all the stamp and details of registration office. The query is - will the CO ask for English translation of the 4th page too? Any experience anybody on this topic please?
> 
> 2. Another query - will uploading my passport page having my wife's name in spouse name be sufficient for proof of relationship - or - marriage certificate will still be needed?
> 
> Please suggest on above two queries. Thanks.


1. i think a translated copy may be asked
2. marriage certificate is required in addition to spouse name in passport


----------



## SP118

Hello everyone,

My query is regarding claiming partner points in visa application.

Can someone let me know if anything else I need to upload with visa form for partner points.
-Passport (age document)
-IELTS
-Positive skill assessment from ACS (PDF letter)

Apart from that is there need of any other document like payslips/bank statement/bonafide letter from employer / role responsibilities statutory declaration etc.


----------



## sultan_azam

SP118 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My query is regarding claiming partner points in visa application.
> 
> Can someone let me know if anything else I need to upload with visa form for partner points.
> -Passport (age document)
> -IELTS
> -Positive skill assessment from ACS (PDF letter)
> 
> Apart from that is there need of any other document like payslips/bank statement/bonafide letter from employer / role responsibilities statutory declaration etc.


those 3 are enough for partner points, but if you have other documents then provide them, stuff as much as possible

dont give a chance to request for more documents thereby delaying the visa grant


----------



## drasadqamar

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Two queries:
> 1. One query regarding marriage certificate: In my marriage certificate, there are total 4 pages. In it, the first 3 pages are in English having my details and my wife details, and the third page is having marriage certificate content written in English but this page has no stamp from registration office, and the fourth page is having all the marriage certificate data in Hindi language with all the stamp and details of registration office. The query is - will the CO ask for English translation of the 4th page too? Any experience anybody on this topic please?
> 
> 2. Another query - will uploading my passport page having my wife's name in spouse name be sufficient for proof of relationship - or - marriage certificate will still be needed?
> 
> Please suggest on above two queries. Thanks.


It's better to translate marriage certificate and when you upload it's better to upload translated and original marriage certificate 
Secondly in addition to passport also upload marriage certificate for identification


----------



## drasadqamar

misecmisc said:


> hamidaims said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any expert guide me:
> 
> In 189 Visa application, Is it necessary to attach (Attested by Notry Public) passport, birth certificate, Marriage certificate and ID Card?
> 
> Or just to Scan original documents without attestation/certify?
> 
> 
> 
> 189 document checklist webpage says: You should provide high quality colour scans of the documents supporting your visa application in ImmiAccount.
> 
> So my understanding says - colour scan copy is sufficient and if for some document instead of its colour scan copy, we have its attested notary copy, then this is also ok. So for any document, either its colour scan copy or its attested notary copy is sufficient.
> @Sultan - can you please confirm if my understanding is correct here? Thanks.
Click to expand...

I uploaded color scaneed copies and also notarized copies of identification documents. It's better to notarize these documents


----------



## takemeout

Hello everyone. 
A little question, which documents in visa lodge stage need to be certified copies. 
Most of the documents are in english and are colouree scans of originals. Do they need to be certified? 
What about the documents in local language? Do i need to certify them with the translated documents?


----------



## vikaschandra

takemeout said:


> Hello everyone.
> A little question, which documents in visa lodge stage need to be certified copies.
> Most of the documents are in english and are colouree scans of originals. Do they need to be certified?
> What about the documents in local language? Do i need to certify them with the translated documents?


Colored scan copies would work fine. 
Documents which will be translated needs to be certified


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
In my health declarations, for me, my wife and my kid, I can see the status for each of us as - Health clearance provided – no action required. My and my kid were in one my health declaration and our medical test was done nearly 1 month back and we got this status in a week's time. Then 2 week ago, I created second my health declaration form in which me and my wife were there and I just organized medical test for my wife, since my medical test was already done 2 weeks ago. Few days ago, I got the above status for my wife too. 

So now, in my immiaccount, in 2 my health declaration forms(one for me and my kid and second for me and my wife), for me, my wife and my kid, I can see the status for each of us as - Health clearance provided – no action required.

So when I will submit my 189 visa application, do you think that still some issue can arise in my 189 visa application processing due to some medical health issue for me, my wife and my kid from medical health check perspective? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

sultan_azam said:


> 1. i think a translated copy may be asked
> 2. marriage certificate is required in addition to spouse name in passport


Hi friend, thanks for your reply. But when in my marriage certificate, the first 3 pages are in English and the third page is having marriage certificate content, and the 4th page is having marriage certificate content in Hindi, then would a translated copy still be needed? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Two queries:
> 
> 1. One query regarding marriage certificate: In my marriage certificate, there are total 4 pages. In it, the first 3 pages are in English having my details and my wife details, and the third page is having marriage certificate content written in English but this page has no stamp from registration office, and the fourth page is having all the marriage certificate data in Hindi language with all the stamp and details of registration office. The query is - will the CO ask for English translation of the 4th page too? Any experience anybody on this topic please?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Another query - will uploading my passport page having my wife's name in spouse name be sufficient for proof of relationship - or - marriage certificate will still be needed?
> 
> 
> 
> Please suggest on above two queries. Thanks.




1. I would translate to be safe.
2. Marriage cert. is required. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSSShhhh

Hey friends!


Hope you all are doing great. I'm new to this forum and want to know that which Australian bodies assess the degrees of accountant and how much time they will take in whole process? 


Also I want to know whether I can assess degree as I completed my all semesters and passed successfully but officially I will get degree after 4 months.


Waiting for replies!


thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSSShhhh

Hey friends!


Hope you all are doing great 
I'm new to this forum and posting for first time. 
I want to know that which Australian bodies assess the degrees of accountant and how much time they will take in whole process? 

One more query, I completed my all semester of degree and got results (passed). But officially I will get degree after 3 months. Can I go for degree assessment with official transcripts of university. 

Apologies for any mistake 




Waiting for replies!


thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

takemeout said:


> Hello everyone.
> A little question, which documents in visa lodge stage need to be certified copies.
> Most of the documents are in english and are colouree scans of originals. Do they need to be certified?
> What about the documents in local language? Do i need to certify them with the translated documents?


i didnt had to certify any document, i scanned as it is and submitted, even though few of the salary slips were in b/w

if there is something in local language then get it translated by a translator indicated by DIBP


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> In my health declarations, for me, my wife and my kid, I can see the status for each of us as - Health clearance provided – no action required. My and my kid were in one my health declaration and our medical test was done nearly 1 month back and we got this status in a week's time. Then 2 week ago, I created second my health declaration form in which me and my wife were there and I just organized medical test for my wife, since my medical test was already done 2 weeks ago. Few days ago, I got the above status for my wife too.
> 
> So now, in my immiaccount, in 2 my health declaration forms(one for me and my kid and second for me and my wife), for me, my wife and my kid, I can see the status for each of us as - Health clearance provided – no action required.
> 
> So when I will submit my 189 visa application, do you think that still some issue can arise in my 189 visa application processing due to some medical health issue for me, my wife and my kid from medical health check perspective? Please suggest. Thanks.


Health clearance provided - no action required

it means all good, there will not be any problem in visa processing


----------



## sultan_azam

Harryz said:


> Hey friends!
> 
> 
> Hope you all are doing great. I'm new to this forum and want to know that which Australian bodies assess the degrees of accountant and how much time they will take in whole process?
> 
> 
> Also I want to know whether I can assess degree as I completed my all semesters and passed successfully but officially I will get degree after 4 months.
> 
> 
> Waiting for replies!
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


see this https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ng-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/CSOL,


scroll a bit for accountants, you will see CPA/CA/IPA


----------



## baokar1

baokar1 said:


> Hi Vikas
> In that case can I assume that the co does not require any extra documents from me and external checks are not to be done , because I had 3 Co contacts and each time it was for my wife like her medicals last was for Medicals on 3rd Jan and other documents I have already passed near 5 months after lodging
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Can somebody reply to my query  

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Guys,

I have read here that it take 4-12 weeks after 1st CO contact. That means a CO Contact is as good as new visa application submitted and so 3 months from the CO contact is when one should expect grant.

I know things can be early for lot of cases but one needs to be patient for 3 months from CO Contact, this is my understanding. Its like a reset of waiting period back to 3 months!


----------



## baokar1

ethical.prodigy said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have read here that it take 4-12 weeks after 1st CO contact. That means a CO Contact is as good as new visa application submitted and so 3 months from the CO contact is when one should expect grant.
> 
> I know things can be early for lot of cases but one needs to be patient for 3 months from CO Contact, this is my understanding. Its like a reset of waiting period back to 3 months!


No man it will not take 3 months for me I had 3 co contacts at first after 10 days second after 40 days and 3rd after 30 days 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

baokar1 said:


> No man it will not take 3 months for me I had 3 co contacts at first after 10 days second after 40 days and 3rd after 30 days
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Hahaha! do not worry bro, the immitracker shows your grant should be on or before 29 March. Lets consider only average and not the worst case 

I think being a developer programmer yours should come early. Be hopeful :fingerscrossed: may be its on your way.


----------



## baokar1

ethical.prodigy said:


> Hahaha! do not worry bro, the immitracker shows your grant should be on or before 29 March. Lets consider only average and not the worst case
> 
> I think being a developer programmer yours should come early. Be hopeful :fingerscrossed: may be its on your way.


Thanks mate for your wishes hope so I get it soon

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

andreyx108b said:


> 1. I would translate to be safe.
> 2. Marriage cert. is required.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi friend, not much time to get it translated and then attested, as just 2 days left.

I don't know but something inside me says that my marriage certificate should be fine with DIBP - don't know why, but the moment I try to question whether my marriage certificate would be fine with DIBP, the answer comes that it should be fine, as it has the marriage certificate's content both in English and in Hindi.

Moreover, my passport is having my wife's name in spouse name and my wife's passport has my name in spouse name and my wife's Aadhar card is having her name and then below it is written W/O and then my name and with our address (the same address which is in our passports).

Moreover, there would be at least one CO contact regarding VAC2 in my case, so do you think with above documents, would it be worth taking chance of uploading my current marriage certificate as it is without translation and then seeing if CO needs translation of it - is it worth taking a chance or stupidity from myside? What do you friends think about it [email protected], @andrey, @vikas - please suggest friends - whatever first thought comes in your mind, just type it, I am ok with all feedback. Thanks again friends.


----------



## andreyx108b

misecmisc said:


> Hi friend, not much time to get it translated and then attested, as just 2 days left.
> 
> I don't know but something inside me says that my marriage certificate should be fine with DIBP - don't know why, but the moment I try to question whether my marriage certificate would be fine with DIBP, the answer comes that it should be fine, as it has the marriage certificate's content both in English and in Hindi.
> 
> Moreover, my passport is having my wife's name in spouse name and my wife's passport has my name in spouse name and my wife's Aadhar card is having her name and then below it is written W/O and then my name and with our address (the same address which is in our passports).
> 
> Moreover, there would be at least one CO contact regarding VAC2 in my case, so do you think with above documents, would it be worth taking chance of uploading my current marriage certificate as it is without translation and then seeing if CO needs translation of it - is it worth taking a chance or stupidity from myside? What do you friends think about it [email protected], @andrey, @vikas - please suggest friends - whatever first thought comes in your mind, just type it, I am ok with all feedback. Thanks again friends.



It might work - i agree. I just always go to my main point which is to avoid CO contact and go for a direct grant, otherwise you may get stuck at checks and have your grant delayed. 

Despite that: worst case scenario they would request it from you. Thanks god DIBP is not CIC (Canada Immigration & Citizenship) which refuse based on the missing documents.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

misecmisc said:


> Hi friend, not much time to get it translated and then attested, as just 2 days left.
> 
> I don't know but something inside me says that my marriage certificate should be fine with DIBP - don't know why, but the moment I try to question whether my marriage certificate would be fine with DIBP, the answer comes that it should be fine, as it has the marriage certificate's content both in English and in Hindi.
> 
> Moreover, my passport is having my wife's name in spouse name and my wife's passport has my name in spouse name and my wife's Aadhar card is having her name and then below it is written W/O and then my name and with our address (the same address which is in our passports).
> 
> Moreover, there would be at least one CO contact regarding VAC2 in my case, so do you think with above documents, would it be worth taking chance of uploading my current marriage certificate as it is without translation and then seeing if CO needs translation of it - is it worth taking a chance or stupidity from myside? What do you friends think about it [email protected], @andrey, @vikas - please suggest friends - whatever first thought comes in your mind, just type it, I am ok with all feedback. Thanks again friends.


I too think, your marriage certificate if it has same content in english and other language, it should work. Just get them certified on last page as well.

I have submitted my MCA + BCOM certificates (University of Mumbai) which has content in both english and marathi. This went through well at ACS asssessment, I have uploaded them as it is in application.

Just one suggestion, in case your spouse name has got changed, do upload a (SD)declaration for name change to be on safer side.


----------



## enygma

baokar1 said:


> Can somebody reply to my query
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I doubt if anybody can say that for sure, except may be for DIBP.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## AUDream2017

misecmisc said:


> Hi friend, not much time to get it translated and then attested, as just 2 days left.
> 
> I don't know but something inside me says that my marriage certificate should be fine with DIBP - don't know why, but the moment I try to question whether my marriage certificate would be fine with DIBP, the answer comes that it should be fine, as it has the marriage certificate's content both in English and in Hindi.
> 
> Moreover, my passport is having my wife's name in spouse name and my wife's passport has my name in spouse name and my wife's Aadhar card is having her name and then below it is written W/O and then my name and with our address (the same address which is in our passports).
> 
> Moreover, there would be at least one CO contact regarding VAC2 in my case, so do you think with above documents, would it be worth taking chance of uploading my current marriage certificate as it is without translation and then seeing if CO needs translation of it - is it worth taking a chance or stupidity from myside? What do you friends think about it [email protected], @andrey, @vikas - please suggest friends - whatever first thought comes in your mind, just type it, I am ok with all feedback. Thanks again friends.



Hello Friend. Why you are saying that just 2 days left?
I know you will get invitation in 2 days. But it does not mean that you will lodge visa on the same day with all the docs, as you have to get PCC and all.

In my case I received invitation on 1st Feb and got all the docs with PCCs and all. I lodged application on 10th Feb.

In your case I think you will do same thing right?, so you have enough time to get certificate translated. 


This is just my thought, finally your call.


----------



## misecmisc

ethical.prodigy said:


> I too think, your marriage certificate if it has same content in english and other language, it should work. Just get them certified on last page as well.
> 
> I have submitted my MCA + BCOM certificates (University of Mumbai) which has content in both english and marathi. This went through well at ACS asssessment, I have uploaded them as it is in application.
> 
> Just one suggestion, in case your spouse name has got changed, do upload a (SD)declaration for name change to be on safer side.


Oh my God! My wife's surname got changed after marriage. So does this mean I now need to get a SD to state the name change of my wife? This document list seems to be a never ending one, always something is left  . Now from where should I get this SD? Is it mandatory? @Andrey, @sultan, @vikas - any information here please? Thanks.


----------



## vikaschandra

misecmisc said:


> Oh my God! My wife's surname got changed after marriage. So does this mean I now need to get a SD to state the name change of my wife? This document list seems to be a never ending one, always something is left  . Now from where should I get this SD? Is it mandatory? @Andrey, @sultan, @vikas - any information here please? Thanks.


You make us laugh mate. Don't worry there is end to everything and so will be for the checklist. Get an affidavit made which states that both names represent the same person. And the affidavit can state the reason of name change.


----------



## sam234

*Visa for new born baby*

Hi
I'm expecting my invitation on 15th Feb cycle(According to current trend). I have a new born baby(just born 1 week back) .Do i need to make a new passport for him before lodging VISA? and what are the medical requirements for new born baby?

Thanks


----------



## Rohlek

Hello all , 
Has any one of you been asked for a proof of relationship with your spouse ? I was asked for it and I have submitted about 4 proofs in august 2016 , but yet to receive any communication from CO thereafter. I'm beginning to worry whether this could be one of the main reasons for the delay in grant. Kindly share your opinion 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

sam234 said:


> Hi
> I'm expecting my invitation on 15th Feb cycle(According to current trend). I have a new born baby(just born 1 week back) .Do i need to make a new passport for him before lodging VISA? and what are the medical requirements for new born baby?
> 
> Thanks


Yes you would need passport & birth certificate and immunization records. General health check for babies would be required


----------



## vikaschandra

Rohlek said:


> Hello all ,
> Has any one of you been asked for a proof of relationship with your spouse ? I was asked for it and I have submitted about 4 proofs in august 2016 , but yet to receive any communication from CO thereafter. I'm beginning to worry whether this could be one of the main reasons for the delay in grant. Kindly share your opinion
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Don't worry there are few applicants who have had to wait longer than average time. Probably the evidences are being verified before decision.


----------



## bigm0n

Day 112 since last CO Contact


----------



## CaJn

150 days since submission of application
118 days since Information provided!

:fingerscrossed: and ray: for Grant


----------



## gonnabeexpat

So who got lucky today?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raghupal1234

151days since submitting and 121 days since providing information required by CO.
Getting impatient ???


----------



## Hasiths

Guys,

Did any one do a *USA (FBI) PCC* from Sri Lanka? I need to know a place to take the finger prints?

All the others who did, did you use form FD 258 or, did you use what the finger printing service provided?


----------



## tapanagkumar

Raghupal1234 said:


> 151days since submitting and 121 days since providing information required by CO.
> Getting impatient ???


You would get it. Just wait for the golden moment's.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pushkar1985

Gm mates. In my EOI. My agent changed the state from nsw to Victoria. Will it change affact my doe for 190? 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## dakshch

So I called up DIBP... luckily call got answerd after just 5 minutes . A lady, Joslyn answered the call and took my details and put me on hold again... then she told me that the status is same as 40 days ago when i last called... i told her its been almost 15 months and she was like yeah it takes time... 
It was the worst and least productive call. Atleast other times the person was empathetic and tried to comfort with words but this lady was in no mood for pleasantries... she outright said it will take as long as it takes, you can't do anything about it.


----------



## dakshch

A quick question to expand my knowledge...

What happens if you withdraw your application after you receive a NJ letter??


----------



## roshand79

ethical.prodigy said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have read here that it take 4-12 weeks after 1st CO contact. That means a CO Contact is as good as new visa application submitted and so 3 months from the CO contact is when one should expect grant.
> 
> I know things can be early for lot of cases but one needs to be patient for 3 months from CO Contact, this is my understanding. Its like a reset of waiting period back to 3 months!




Yes that is what I was told when I called Dibp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasiths

dakshch said:


> So I called up DIBP... luckily call got answerd after just 5 minutes . A lady, Joslyn answered the call and took my details and put me on hold again... then she told me that the status is same as 40 days ago when i last called... i told her its been almost 15 months and she was like yeah it takes time...
> It was the worst and least productive call. Atleast other times the person was empathetic and tried to comfort with words but this lady was in no mood for pleasantries... she outright said it will take as long as it takes, you can't do anything about it.


Don't you have any idea what is the hold up is about? Man that sucks. Can't you even ask your CO?


----------



## farjaf

dakshch said:


> A quick question to expand my knowledge...
> 
> What happens if you withdraw your application after you receive a NJ letter??


Nothing would really happens except it remains in your record for future applications


----------



## farjaf

dakshch said:


> So I called up DIBP... luckily call got answerd after just 5 minutes . A lady, Joslyn answered the call and took my details and put me on hold again... then she told me that the status is same as 40 days ago when i last called... i told her its been almost 15 months and she was like yeah it takes time...
> It was the worst and least productive call. Atleast other times the person was empathetic and tried to comfort with words but this lady was in no mood for pleasantries... she outright said it will take as long as it takes, you can't do anything about it.


Make a complaint about processing time


----------



## CaJn

dakshch said:


> So I called up DIBP... luckily call got answerd after just 5 minutes . A lady, Joslyn answered the call and took my details and put me on hold again... then she told me that the status is same as 40 days ago when i last called... i told her its been almost 15 months and she was like yeah it takes time...
> It was the worst and least productive call. Atleast other times the person was empathetic and tried to comfort with words but this lady was in no mood for pleasantries... she outright said it will take as long as it takes, you can't do anything about it.


Sad buddy, I empathize with you! Similar scenario happened last week, my contact wouldn't even divulge when my application was last accessed.

With just 5 months of wait I've gone bonkers, I just can't phantom if I'll have to wait for such a long duration.

:fingerscrossed: hope you get the golden mail soon!


----------



## bigm0n

Am logging a formal complaint on processing time line. 

Better than sitting duck anyways.


----------



## farjaf

bigm0n said:


> Am logging a formal complaint on processing time line.
> 
> Better than sitting duck anyways.


Good to let them know we are not stupid, although they might reply this after one month:

The Department of Immigration and Border Protection recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.

We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time.

The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, the department is unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application as some cases may take several months to finalise. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.


----------



## bigm0n

farjaf said:


> Good to let them know we are not stupid, although they might reply this after one month:
> 
> The Department of Immigration and Border Protection recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.
> 
> We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time.
> 
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, the department is unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application as some cases may take several months to finalise. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.


Am perfectly fine with that actually. Infact I do not expect it to do any wonders with my application processing timelines. 

In a simple logic

No feedback = No improvement required. 

Which is worse for not me but anyone. 

Even if they decide anything any day later down the line 2,3,4 months.... do I have control on it?? .... BIG NO.

So let them do all the cleaning required. At the same time my feedback should be of value to set the expectations right with applicants. 

No one is at mercy of anyone but it's simply put PROCESS IMPROVEMENTS point. 

End of the day.. We live our life's and visa is just a phase loll.


----------



## turker

Thanks to everyone for their best wishes. 
Here is my timeline if it helps anyone;
233914 - Engineering Technologist
Ielts L:9 R:8 W:7 S:7
Age 25
Edu 15
Exp 15
Total 65 
189 EOI submitted 07/10/2016
Invited 09/11/2016
Applied 09/12/2016 
CO contact 21/12/2016 (Form 80 for my partner) - CO name: Jamie,Adelaide
Information Provided 23/12/2016
Grant 10/02/2017 - CO name: Lolene,Adelaide


As far as I know there has not been any employment verification, I have 10 years experience in 3 different companies, I provided company letterhead documents clearly stating the time I worked, starting and finishing salary, brief roles description. I also added all payslips and legal document showing companies that I worked, time and salary as well as my insurance premiums, matching with other documents. I also provided 2 reference letter for each job. 

To be honest I really was not expecting a verification call.

I hope that all of you will get your grants soon.


----------



## misecmisc

turker said:


> Thanks to everyone for their best wishes.
> Here is my timeline if it helps anyone;
> 233914 - Engineering Technologist
> Ielts L:9 R:8 W:7 S:7
> Age 25
> Edu 15
> Exp 15
> Total 65
> 189 EOI submitted 07/10/2016
> Invited 09/11/2016
> Applied 09/12/2016
> CO contact 21/12/2016 (Form 80 for my partner) - CO name: Jamie,Adelaide
> Information Provided 23/12/2016
> Grant 10/02/2017 - CO name: Lolene,Adelaide
> 
> 
> As far as I know there has not been any employment verification, I have 10 years experience in 3 different companies, I provided company letterhead documents clearly stating the time I worked, starting and finishing salary, brief roles description. I also added all payslips and legal document showing companies that I worked, time and salary as well as my insurance premiums, matching with other documents. I also provided 2 reference letter for each job.
> 
> To be honest I really was not expecting a verification call.
> 
> I hope that all of you will get your grants soon.


Congrats.


----------



## misecmisc

vikaschandra said:


> You make us laugh mate. Don't worry there is end to everything and so will be for the checklist. Get an affidavit made which states that both names represent the same person. And the affidavit can state the reason of name change.


Thanks friend.

Hi All,

Just asking to all members on this thread - is there anyone here, whose wife had a name change due to marriage and he got visa without submitting the SD for his wife's name change?

Other similar question - does anybody had a CO contact in which the CO asked for spouse name change SD, because the applicant initially did not submit this SD document?

Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## dakshch

bigm0n said:


> Am perfectly fine with that actually. Infact I do not expect it to do any wonders with my application processing timelines.
> 
> In a simple logic
> 
> No feedback = No improvement required.
> 
> Which is worse for not me but anyone.
> 
> Even if they decide anything any day later down the line 2,3,4 months.... do I have control on it?? .... BIG NO.
> 
> So let them do all the cleaning required. At the same time my feedback should be of value to set the expectations right with applicants.
> 
> No one is at mercy of anyone but it's simply put PROCESS IMPROVEMENTS point.
> 
> End of the day.. We live our life's and visa is just a phase loll.




Great attitude mate... try keeping it when its been 15 months and no reply whatsoever...

Anyways i wish u get your grant at the earliest. No one should be made to wait for over 6 months at any cost. Its just plain depressing beyond a point


----------



## ibbz87

made the VAC2 payment yesterday.
can you guys plese let me know how to inform the CO about it?
ps: i applied through agent but i have imported the application in to a mew immiaccount.
without notifying the co would it take longer for the grant?


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

It seems to me that most applicants who are having a long visa processing time are with job code 261313, which is my job code too. Seems like a very, very long road ahead of me. Anyways, my complete visa processing is only due to you all. After I will submit my 189 visa application, then I will give DIBP 3 months to make a decision on my visa application and after 3 months I will drop this idea of going to Aus totally.


----------



## sultan_azam

sam234 said:


> Hi
> I'm expecting my invitation on 15th Feb cycle(According to current trend). I have a new born baby(just born 1 week back) .Do i need to make a new passport for him before lodging VISA? and what are the medical requirements for new born baby?
> 
> Thanks


yes, you need 

1. birth certificate from competent authority in your country,
2. passport for baby

medicals for new born is normal examination by panel doctor, they just check whether the baby is responding or not


----------



## sultan_azam

Rohlek said:


> Hello all ,
> Has any one of you been asked for a proof of relationship with your spouse ? I was asked for it and I have submitted about 4 proofs in august 2016 , but yet to receive any communication from CO thereafter. I'm beginning to worry whether this could be one of the main reasons for the delay in grant. Kindly share your opinion
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


dont worry, you have submitted proof, let them verify it.


----------



## sultan_azam

ibbz87 said:


> made the VAC2 payment yesterday.
> can you guys plese let me know how to inform the CO about it?
> ps: i applied through agent but i have imported the application in to a mew immiaccount.
> without notifying the co would it take longer for the grant?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


provide the evidence of payment to your agent

ask him to mail CO along with the evidence, also ask him to upload the evidence


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> It seems to me that most applicants who are having a long visa processing time are with job code 261313, which is my job code too. Seems like a very, very long road ahead of me. Anyways, my complete visa processing is only due to you all. After I will submit my 189 visa application, then I will give DIBP 3 months to make a decision on my visa application and after 3 months I will drop this idea of going to Aus totally.


Bro every now and then you say i will wait for xx days or i will drop the plan, relax some process take their own time, although they advertise that 75% case will be finalised in some 2-3 months but some cases take time depending on many factors. 

relax, after applying forget that you have filed for a visa application, when it comes it will be sweet


----------



## ibbz87

sultan_azam said:


> provide the evidence of payment to your agent
> 
> ask him to mail CO along with the evidence, also ask him to upload the evidence


thanks.
that i have already done it and asked him to forward it directly to co and upload it but you know 99% agents hesitate to contact the CO ditectly.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ibbz87 said:


> thanks.
> that i have already done it and asked him to forward it directly to co and upload it but you know 99% agents hesitate to contact the CO ditectly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


convince him, i believe you an do that


----------



## gonnabeexpat

bigm0n said:


> Am logging a formal complaint on processing time line.
> 
> Better than sitting duck anyways.


Dude how long has it been since you lodged the visa?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

misecmisc said:


> It seems to me that most applicants who are having a long visa processing time are with job code 261313, which is my job code too. Seems like a very, very long road ahead of me. Anyways, my complete visa processing is only due to you all. After I will submit my 189 visa application, then I will give DIBP 3 months to make a decision on my visa application and after 3 months I will drop this idea of going to Aus totally.


Bro, Don't be depressed too early. Think positive.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Day 135 😢😢😢😢😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

gonnabeexpat said:


> Day 135 😢😢😢😢😢
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


dude relax.
i have a straight forward case without claiming exp points etc yet it took DIBP 3 months after the lodge to issue me VAC2 invoice.
it shall come soon

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## baokar1

gonnabeexpat said:


> Day 135 😢😢😢😢😢
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Let's hope we don't have to wait for so much time for our job there 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## pratik.itworld

sultan_azam said:


> yes, they were waiting for the requested information
> 
> 
> by the way arent you including wife as migrating partner ??


Hi Sultan_azam,

No I havent included my wife as a migrating partner. As for now I'll be moving alone and she will join me after few months.
Her medical results are uploaded on the site now. How much time more I shall wait for CO contact? After getting the reports from panel clinic, I had mailed BMVS intimating them about the reports and got a reply from them next day saying reports have now been attached to dibp and health assessment have been cleared. And along with that they had given a contact no. Of dibp and said u can contact on this no. If no co has been alloted yet or to inform co if already alloted. Is that fine to contact them or shall wait for one more week?

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

farjaf said:


> Nothing would really happens except it remains in your record for future applications


Say if I apply visa for other countries do i need to mention that ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick19

gonnabeexpat said:


> Say if I apply visa for other countries do i need to mention that ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Don't think so. Only in a rejection case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pratik.itworld

sanjeewa said:


> Bro, Don't be depressed too early. Think positive.


Not discouraging you, but 3 mo ths is too early. You shall wait for some more time. May be you can call dibp on their phone number.

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

pratik.itworld said:


> Hi Sultan_azam,
> 
> No I havent included my wife as a migrating partner. As for now I'll be moving alone and she will join me after few months.
> Her medical results are uploaded on the site now. How much time more I shall wait for CO contact? After getting the reports from panel clinic, I had mailed BMVS intimating them about the reports and got a reply from them next day saying reports have now been attached to dibp and health assessment have been cleared. And along with that they had given a contact no. Of dibp and said u can contact on this no. If no co has been alloted yet or to inform co if already alloted. Is that fine to contact them or shall wait for one more week?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


yeah, you can contact them if no movement


just a piece of advice, you are free to ignore if you dont like

*"i think you should give form 1436 and add wife to your visa application, it will cost much less in terms of money and time if you include her in your PR application as compared to getting a spouse visa for her later"*


----------



## andreyx108b

Rohlek said:


> Hello all ,
> Has any one of you been asked for a proof of relationship with your spouse ? I was asked for it and I have submitted about 4 proofs in august 2016 , but yet to receive any communication from CO thereafter. I'm beginning to worry whether this could be one of the main reasons for the delay in grant. Kindly share your opinion
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk




Usually marriage cert. is enough. What did you submit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

pratik.itworld said:


> Not discouraging you, but 3 mo ths is too early. You shall wait for some more time. May be you can call dibp on their phone number.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk




I agree. 6 months is normal wait.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pratik.itworld

sultan_azam said:


> yeah, you can contact them if no movement
> 
> 
> just a piece of advice, you are free to ignore if you dont like
> 
> *"i think you should give form 1436 and add wife to your visa application, it will cost much less in terms of money and time if you include her in your PR application as compared to getting a spouse visa for her later"*


Thanks for the advice. I'll surely go through the form and give a thought on the same.

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

sultan_azam said:


> convince him, i believe you an do that


it is not in my access, emails are sent by management when there is some issue, you don't worry as its not important.

here is the reply i got frok the agent.
PS : It is a firm and has many employees dealing with different aspects of the process.
now what?
i have seen that only people who mailed the co after the payment got quick grants within week or so.
people who did not happened to go back into 28 days cycle.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## pratik.itworld

sultan_azam said:


> yeah, you can contact them if no movement
> 
> 
> just a piece of advice, you are free to ignore if you dont like
> 
> *"i think you should give form 1436 and add wife to your visa application, it will cost much less in terms of money and time if you include her in your PR application as compared to getting a spouse visa for her later"*


And Just 1 more query. If I add my wife now, will that again delay my application as they will want to verify her details and stuff?

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

pratik.itworld said:


> And Just 1 more query. If I add my wife now, will that again delay my application as they will want to verify her details and stuff?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


i think there wont be much delay


----------



## denizu

andreyx108b said:


> I agree. 6 months is normal wait.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But there are myriads of people who get direct grant in their first month on myimmitracker...


----------



## baokar1

pratik.itworld said:


> And Just 1 more query. If I add my wife now, will that again delay my application as they will want to verify her details and stuff?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


Better to add her now as for partner visa it will take more time and money afterwards, it will delay your application a bit but it's worth the wait 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

denizu said:


> But there are myriads of people who get direct grant in their first month on myimmitracker...




Average wait is 85 days. However, up to 90%-95% are granted within 180 days. The remaining 10%-5% tend to wait 6-18 months - i suggest be calm till hitting 180 days line, then try dropping a line/dialing once? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ken1990

I got my grant today. It was unbelievably fast. It is a direct Grant.


VISA LODGE - 25 JAN 2017
GRANTED - 13 FEB 2017, Adelaide.
IED - JAN 9, 2017.

All the best everyone


----------



## baokar1

ken1990 said:


> I got my grant today. It was unbelievably fast. It is a direct Grant.
> 
> 
> VISA LODGE - 25 JAN 2017
> GRANTED - 13 FEB 2017, Adelaide.
> IED - JAN 9, 2017.
> 
> All the best everyone


Congrats ken what is your job code 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## denizu

andreyx108b said:


> Average wait is 85 days. However, up to 90%-95% are granted within 180 days. The remaining 10%-5% tend to wait 6-18 months - i suggest be calm till hitting 180 days line, then try dropping a line/dialing once?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the information. The problem is that there is a job opportunity for me in Sydney and if I willnot be in Sydney at least in June, I will probably miss it


----------



## rvd

ken1990 said:


> I got my grant today. It was unbelievably fast. It is a direct Grant.
> 
> 
> VISA LODGE - 25 JAN 2017
> GRANTED - 13 FEB 2017, Adelaide.
> IED - JAN 9, 2017.
> 
> All the best everyone


Congratulations.. This is really super fast.. All the best..


----------



## misecmisc

ken1990 said:


> I got my grant today. It was unbelievably fast. It is a direct Grant.
> 
> 
> VISA LODGE - 25 JAN 2017
> GRANTED - 13 FEB 2017, Adelaide.
> IED - JAN 9, 2017.
> 
> All the best everyone


Congrats. One query - in your case, did your wife had a name change after marriage? If yes, then did you provide a SD document for your wife's name change after marriage? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

ken1990 said:


> I got my grant today. It was unbelievably fast. It is a direct Grant.
> 
> 
> VISA LODGE - 25 JAN 2017
> GRANTED - 13 FEB 2017, Adelaide.
> IED - JAN 9, 2017.
> 
> All the best everyone


wow, thats awesome

congratulations


----------



## ibbz87

misecmisc said:


> Congrats. One query - in your case, did your wife had a name change after marriage? If yes, then did you provide a SD document for your wife's name change after marriage? Please suggest. Thanks.


my wife's surname changed after marriage and on marriage certificate she has her old name and new name on passport and id card.
even pcc has new name.
we did not provide anythint else but when you fill the application form, it asks for name changes and we mentioned it there that her name before marriage was this and after marriage is that.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## baokar1

misecmisc said:


> Congrats. One query - in your case, did your wife had a name change after marriage? If yes, then did you provide a SD document for your wife's name change after marriage? Please suggest. Thanks.


In form 80 we have to provide maiden name of our wife there you can mention, to be on safer side provide an affidavit also   

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

ibbz87 said:


> my wife's surname changed after marriage and on marriage certificate she has her old name and new name on passport and id card.
> even pcc has new name.
> we did not provide anythint else but when you fill the application form, it asks for name changes and we mentioned it there that her name before marriage was this and after marriage is that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Thanks friend. Your case gave me hope. At least now I can take a chance by not providing this SD thing for my wife's name change after marriage. I will not provide any document for my wife's education. But in my marriage certificate, it gives my wife's before marriage name and after marriage name - again a small complication here - damn, these complications seem never to end for me - what I just found is that in my marriage certificate, it says my wife's before marriage name as Km. <FirstName> - but my wife's complete name before marriage was <FirstName> <Father'sSurname> . So my marriage certificate says - for my wife details, Km <FirstName> as before marriage name and <FirstName> <MySurname> as after marriage name.

In form 80, I have mentioned wife's before marriage name as <FirstName><Father's Surname> and after marriage name as <FirstName> <MySurname>.

Would this missing <Father's Surname> in my wife's before marriage name in marriage certificate be a major problem?

I will submit my wife's passport, Aadhar card both with her current after marriage name. Since I am not uploading her education details, so apart from the marriage certificate in my 189 visa application, there is no document which states her before marriage name.

Will SD still be needed in my case for my wife's before marriage name? Please suggest your thoughts here? Thanks.


----------



## ibbz87

misecmisc said:


> Thanks friend. Your case gave me hope. At least now I can take a chance by not providing this SD thing for my wife's name change after marriage. I will not provide any document for my wife's education. But in my marriage certificate, it gives my wife's before marriage name and after marriage name - again a small complication here - damn, these complications seem never to end for me - what I just found is that in my marriage certificate, it says my wife's before marriage name as Km. <FirstName> - but my wife's complete name before marriage was <FirstName> <Father'sSurname> . So my marriage certificate says - for my wife details, Km <FirstName> as before marriage name and <FirstName> <MySurname> as after marriage name.
> 
> In form 80, I have mentioned wife's before marriage name as <FirstName><Father's Surname> and after marriage name as <FirstName> <MySurname>.
> 
> Would this missing <Father's Surname> in my wife's before marriage name in marriage certificate be a major problem?
> 
> I will submit my wife's passport, Aadhar card both with her current after marriage name. Since I am not uploading her education details, so apart from the marriage certificate in my 189 visa application, there is no document which states her before marriage name.
> 
> Will SD still be needed in my case for my wife's before marriage name? Please suggest your thoughts here? Thanks.


man dont take too much stress lol.
this is not a big deal.
to be on the safe side, have an affidevit written on behalf of your wife and mention all the names she had ever been called with ans have it attested by oath commissioner and you are good to go.
there are loads of people here who can provide you with a sample of affidevit. it would take 30 to 40 min of your time max lol

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

ibbz87 said:


> man dont take too much stress lol.
> this is not a big deal.
> to be on the safe side, have an affidevit written on behalf of your wife and mention all the names she had ever been called with ans have it attested by oath commissioner and you are good to go.
> there are loads of people here who can provide you with a sample of affidevit. it would take 30 to 40 min of your time max lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Man, that's not that simple that within 30 to 40 min, it will be done. The actual practicalities involved will take at least 3 days of mine, moreover I will need to go back to my home city to get it done, since my work city is different from home city and all my wife's education documents(which are in Hindi language) are at my home city. I will take a chance by not providing any SD document for my wife's name change after marriage.

After all, direct grant is not going to happen in my case as my case is a VAC2 case, so at least one CO contact will anyway happen. So when CO will ask this SD document explicitly from me, then I will get this SD document prepared. Moreover, with DIBP, nothing is certain, as some applicants who submitted all documents are still waiting for a long time, so who knows what is going to happen with my 189 visa application.

After all, me thinking of leaving my current job and then going to find a job in Aus is also a chance which I will be taking - so before this bigger chance, I will try to take smaller chances  . I will see where my life takes me.

May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## rvd

misecmisc said:


> Man, that's not that simple that within 30 to 40 min, it will be done. The actual practicalities involved will take at least 3 days of mine, moreover I will need to go back to my home city to get it done, since my work city is different from home city and all my wife's education documents(which are in Hindi language) are at my home city. I will take a chance by not providing any SD document for my wife's name change after marriage.
> 
> After all, direct grant is not going to happen in my case as my case is a VAC2 case, so at least one CO contact will anyway happen. So when CO will ask this SD document explicitly from me, then I will get this SD document prepared. Moreover, with DIBP, nothing is certain, as some applicants who submitted all documents are still waiting for a long time, so who knows what is going to happen with my 189 visa application.
> 
> After all, me thinking of leaving my current job and then going to find a job in Aus is also a chance which I will be taking - so before this bigger chance, I will try to take smaller chances  . I will see where my life takes me.
> 
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.



Name change after marriage is common and COs may well aware of this. Nothing to worry and no need for SD at first instance as you said.

Take it one by one. Nothing going to change by putting too much of stress.

All the best


----------



## ibbz87

ibbz87 said:


> it is not in my access, emails are sent by management when there is some issue, you don't worry as its not important.
> 
> here is the reply i got frok the agent.
> PS : It is a firm and has many employees dealing with different aspects of the process.
> now what?
> i have seen that only people who mailed the co after the payment got quick grants within week or so.
> people who did not happened to go back into 28 days cycle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


@sultan azam bro.
is there anyway that i can email the co myself ?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## baokar1

ibbz87 said:


> @sultan azam bro.
> is there anyway that i can email the co myself ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


If its Adelaide then [email protected] and if Brisbane [email protected] you can send a separate email but better to reply on threads 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

baokar1 said:


> If its Adelaide then [email protected] and if Brisbane [email protected] you can send a separate email but better to reply on threads
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


so i can do it myself too?
i applied through agent but my agent is using his own email address for all the communication.
so i guess i would have to write everything in details e.g. trn number etc.
how long they tack to check them?
if i put urgent in subject.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ken1990

baokar1 said:


> Congrats ken what is your job code
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thank u so much man
Details are in my signature.


----------



## baokar1

ibbz87 said:


> so i can do it myself too?
> i applied through agent but my agent is using his own email address for all the communication.
> so i guess i would have to write everything in details e.g. trn number etc.
> how long they tack to check them?
> if i put urgent in subject.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


You can do that but has your agent filed care off application then better tell him to mail don't mail on your own that is why you have hired the agent also it can confuse dibp, dibp will be recieving all the communication from your agents email id , tell your agent to add your email address in the application so that you will also receive future communications for your application. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## mastkhare

ken1990 said:


> Thank u so much man
> 
> Details are in my signature.




Congrats ken and all the best for future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

baokar1 said:


> You can do that but has your agent filed care off application then better tell him to mail don't mail on your own that is why you have hired the agent also it can confuse dibp, dibp will be recieving all the communication from your agents email id , tell your agent to add your email address in the application so that you will also receive future communications for your application.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


well thats the issue bro.
I have seen that emailing co gets grant quickly after paying vac2.
otherwise it goes into 28 days cycle.
i asked my agent but he said no need to email them.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidaims

I added my spouse in my 189 visa application. I did not claim partner points. 
According to DIBP, they require IELTS overall 4.5 bands for spouse.
My spouse completed English diploma in pakistani local college. will it enough "or" Should she sit for IELTS exam. If yes then which one? 
Academic
"or"
General


----------



## ken1990

I can't say for sure what makes processing fast but upload all documents at once (listed below):

Primary applicant:
All sem marksheets + degree cert.
Marriage cert
PCC
MEDICALS
ACS
AFFIDAVIT
FORM 16 + TAX RETURNS + PAY SLIP ONE FOR EACH YEAR + INCREMENTS + BONUS LETTERS.
CV
IELTS score card.


Partner with 5 points:
CV
DEGREE + ALL SEM sheets
ACS
IELTS score card.
PCC
MEDICALS

Make sure you hav egood quality prints. Most of my documents were in PDF formats and I used online tool (Cloud convert) to convert. However, my agent converted all documents of same category into single PDFs and uploaded (may be for better readability) .

Hope this helps.


----------



## ken1990

mastkhare said:


> Congrats ken and all the best for future.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much


----------



## baokar1

ibbz87 said:


> well thats the issue bro.
> I have seen that emailing co gets grant quickly after paying vac2.
> otherwise it goes into 28 days cycle.
> i asked my agent but he said no need to email them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


The vac2 payment has been done? I think after each payment you will get invoice reciept from dibp. If you have got the reciept then no need to email it is correct emailing them will not expedite your case 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## baokar1

hamidaims said:


> I added my spouse in my 189 visa application. I did not claim partner points.
> According to DIBP, they require IELTS overall 4.5 bands for spouse.
> My spouse completed English diploma in pakistani local college. will it enough "or" Should she sit for IELTS exam. If yes then which one?
> Academic
> "or"
> General


If her medium of instruction is English then no need just get letter from college or university, if you are not able to get that tell her to give pte instead of ielts she needs to score 30 overall 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

baokar1 said:


> The vac2 payment has been done? I think after each payment you will get invoice reciept from dibp. If you have got the reciept then no need to email it is correct emailing them will not expedite your case
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


yes i paid yesterday.
only receipt i got it from australia post.
nothing from dibp yet

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ibbz87 said:


> @sultan azam bro.
> is there anyway that i can email the co myself ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


as i know they will entertain emails from registered email id, which in your case will be the agent's email id


----------



## hamidaims

baokar1 said:


> If her medium of instruction is English then no need just get letter from college or university, if you are not able to get that tell her to give pte instead of ielts she needs to score 30 overall
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Boaker. 

Other than english, 

Her some subjects were in Persian, Punjabi etc.

So how can I say that medium of instruction was in English?

Will the letter from college acceptable in this scenario?


----------



## mastkhare

hamidaims said:


> I added my spouse in my 189 visa application. I did not claim partner points.
> According to DIBP, they require IELTS overall 4.5 bands for spouse.
> My spouse completed English diploma in pakistani local college. will it enough "or" Should she sit for IELTS exam. If yes then which one?
> Academic
> "or"
> General




If u can submitt an english proficiency certificate from the University, that should be more than enough. The certificate declares that she completed her degree/diploma in English. 

Else she can take IELTs General or PTE general. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mastkhare

hamidaims said:


> Boaker.
> 
> 
> 
> Other than english,
> 
> 
> 
> Her some subjects were in Persian, Punjabi etc.
> 
> 
> 
> So how can I say that medium of instruction was in English?
> 
> 
> 
> Will the letter from college acceptable in this scenario?




It doesnt matter, my wife last degree was BA and she appeared as a private student from Peshawar University. She had some subjects
in Urdu but the university still issued her the letter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidaims

mastkhare said:


> It doesnt matter, my wife last degree was BA and she appeared as a private student from Peshawar University. She had some subjects
> in Urdu but the university still issued her the letter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The CO accepted that letter ?
I am from Lahore, and my wife also took private exams from university of the Punjab.
Will this acceptable?


----------



## baokar1

hamidaims said:


> Boaker.
> 
> Other than english,
> 
> Her some subjects were in Persian, Punjabi etc.
> 
> So how can I say that medium of instruction was in English?
> 
> Will the letter from college acceptable in this scenario?


So better go for ielts or pte, better go for pte as you will get results in one day   

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## mastkhare

hamidaims said:


> The CO accepted that letter ?
> 
> I am from Lahore, and my wife also took private exams from university of the Punjab.
> 
> Will this acceptable?




CO has contacted me twice so far but didn't ask anything about wife's english proficiency so i guess he has accepted it. If you want to be really on the safe side, just let her take PTE or IELTS.

I am quite confident that the certificate is sufficient but i don't want to take a decission on my intuition.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denizu

ibbz87 said:


> well thats the issue bro.
> I have seen that emailing co gets grant quickly after paying vac2.
> otherwise it goes into 28 days cycle.
> i asked my agent but he said no need to email them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


what is 28 days cycle? I have never heard about it before.


----------



## baokar1

denizu said:


> what is 28 days cycle? I have never heard about it before.


After request for information Co gives 28 days to reply 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Good luck for tomorrow everyone . Hope there are no heart breaks come valentines day 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## adahmed

*PCC of US for Pakistanis*

I would appreciate if someone who has obtained PCC from US while living outside US can guide me on following:

1. I think it's "FBI Identity History Summary" form which needs to be submitted for immigration purposes? 

2. How do I process it from Pakistan. Fill in the online form and do I need to submit any finger prints card? How do I obtain one?

3. Do I need to mail the same along with processing fees or I can apply online? What is the mode of fee payment?

4. Is PCC a mandatory requirement or needs to be submitted only when CO asks for it? 

5. How long it may take from Pakistan? 

6. What if takes more than 60 days? Should i lodge my visa application and submit the same later ? 

I will appreciate your feedback, thanks.


----------



## manc0108

mastkhare said:


> CO has contacted me twice so far but didn't ask anything about wife's english proficiency so i guess he has accepted it. If you want to be really on the safe side, just let her take PTE or IELTS.
> 
> I am quite confident that the certificate is sufficient but i don't want to take a decission on my intuition.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My spouse has done diploma in English whereas entire schooling in local language. Will certificate from university suffice to prove functional English or need to sit for PTE?


----------



## mastkhare

manc0108 said:


> My spouse has done diploma in English whereas entire schooling in local language. Will certificate from university suffice to prove functional English or need to sit for PTE?




Her highest degree ie her last degree matters. If the medium of education was in english that it should suffice. If the medium of english was not english then she needs to appears in ielts or pte. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys just for the sake of argument. If i get nj and withdraw my application will it have any kind of effect on my future visa applications for other countries like us, ca? Since getting nj letter is not. rejection . Just a hypothetical question 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbimmigrant84

Looks like a dull day today. only 2 grants


----------



## justin787

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys just for the sake of argument. If i get nj and withdraw my application will it have any kind of effect on my future visa applications for other countries like us, ca? Since getting nj letter is not. rejection . Just a hypothetical question
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


It probably will not have an effect and you won't have to mention it since it's not a rejection.
It may or may not however come up in an intelligence inquiry.


----------



## Rohlek

gonnabeexpat said:


> Good luck for tomorrow everyone . Hope there are no heart breaks come valentines day
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Haha...

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

justin787 said:


> It probably will not have an effect and you won't have to mention it since it's not a rejection.
> It may or may not however come up in an intelligence inquiry.


Got it thanks for clarifying 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## baokar1

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys just for the sake of argument. If i get nj and withdraw my application will it have any kind of effect on my future visa applications for other countries like us, ca? Since getting nj letter is not. rejection . Just a hypothetical question
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


You will be denied entry in your hometown just kidding no impact on other country applications unless you commit serious crime in India   

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## baokar1

gonnabeexpat said:


> Good luck for tomorrow everyone . Hope there are no heart breaks come valentines day
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Good one and happy valentines day message to Co may be you can get the grant   

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys just for the sake of argument. If i get nj and withdraw my application will it have any kind of effect on my future visa applications for other countries like us, ca? Since getting nj letter is not. rejection . Just a hypothetical question
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Bro. Relax you will not get NJ . What for ? Keep calm and wait.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

andreyx108b said:


> Average wait is 85 days. However, up to 90%-95% are granted within 180 days. The remaining 10%-5% tend to wait 6-18 months - i suggest be calm till hitting 180 days line, then try dropping a line/dialing once?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


180 days for 90% cases,I think DIBP should seriously consider to lower their fees. I wish the process was more transparent and case officers more approachable. We dont even know which case officer is working on the file and I see that we dont get replies.

BTW I like the way India PSK works these days very fast, responsive and nominal fees.


----------



## vikaschandra

ken1990 said:


> I got my grant today. It was unbelievably fast. It is a direct Grant.
> 
> 
> VISA LODGE - 25 JAN 2017
> GRANTED - 13 FEB 2017, Adelaide.
> IED - JAN 9, 2017.
> 
> All the best everyone


Congratulations mate. Guess we have typo here, probably the ied is 2018


----------



## nikhil_k

tikki2282 said:


> Finally got it guys, received the grant today. Thanks to all the members in the forum who have helped me a lot and special thanks to Kaju, KeeDa, Andrey, Vikas and sultan. This wouldn't have been possible without your support.
> 
> ICT SA
> Visa lodged: 1st Oct
> Immi commencement: 24th Oct
> Grant: 9th Feb 2017
> No co contact at all
> 
> Team: Brisbane
> 
> To all those who are waiting, I wish you a speedy grant. Wish you all the best.


Congrates buddy...

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
Grant:7th Feb 2017


----------



## gonnabeexpat

So people any luck. Nothing from my side as usual.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ken1990

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations mate. Guess we have typo here, probably the ied is 2018



Thank u so much!! yes dude, it is 2018. Exactly 1 year from the date of PCC.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Oh yeah, Co's wait for new applications to be lodged and then pounce on them to give direct grants. Only chance we have is during their coffee breaks or last hour of the workday,when they shuffle and chose one of those older files. And that doesn't mean they grnt everytime, it all depends on their mood. They might pick one of your evidences and not like the quality of scan. Their objective is to keep more no. of files under assessment in progress, this does wonders to show workload and to renew job contracts. So to get lucky today, do not forget to upload good quality valentines card in your immiaccount, ensure its notarized with true copy stamp, coz if they pick your file and like it, your visa must be waiting for you!


----------



## dakshch

ibbz87 said:


> thanks.
> that i have already done it and asked him to forward it directly to co and upload it but you know 99% agents hesitate to contact the CO ditectly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




I have been running after my agent to email CO but he is refusing. Just talking to my Agent now annoys me... its so frustrating why wont he send an email... he just says wait


----------



## misecmisc

rvd said:


> Name change after marriage is common and COs may well aware of this. Nothing to worry and no need for SD at first instance as you said.
> 
> Take it one by one. Nothing going to change by putting too much of stress.
> 
> All the best


Hi All,

As @rvd suggested me to take one step at a time, so I will try to take one step at a time, so the first step for me would be my 189 EOI invitation. So will I get my 189 EOI invite today? Wish me luck friends. If I will get my 189 EOI invite today, it will be only because of your wishes.

May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

dakshch said:


> I have been running after my agent to email CO but he is refusing. Just talking to my Agent now annoys me... its so frustrating why wont he send an email... he just says wait


There is an option in immiaccount "Appointment or withdrawal of an authorized recipient(including migration agent".


----------



## andreyx108b

dakshch said:


> I have been running after my agent to email CO but he is refusing. Just talking to my Agent now annoys me... its so frustrating why wont he send an email... he just says wait


Why would you want him to send an e-mail?


----------



## sumit003

*Finally got it *

So the below piece is especially for those who have lodged their Visas and awaiting their grants - do read and enjoy if it sounds good to you 

After so much of analysis that I had made in my excel sheet, the unbelieveable logics that I developed to really understand how soon I will get the Golden mail, had not borne fruit.

I always felt happy seeing others get their grant (I still do genuinely), but somehow in their timelines, I ended up seeing (more of finding), is there a logic deeply embedded in those characters which will help me understand when I will get my grant.

It never was there. 

Many here have advised to refrain oneself from checking emails and immiaccount daily and get absorbed in something more productive. Yet, first thing in the morning with my one eye yet to open, would go through my email and would end up logging on a two-hourly basis into the immiaccount just to see kahi woh 'Assessment in Progress' se 'Finalise' toh nahi ho gaya 

But I always had this thing about myself - I have faith in my abilities, in the documents I submitted and most of all in my Almighty that He is upto something and is not yet ready to show me His cards. Cos actually He is busy planning for me.

With which I was ok..but I hoped to get a peek in His deck 

Today He showed me His 'one' card which had this Golden Mail in it..I am over joyed..I have been really waiting for this..But I also saw that He had his deck of cards still with Him..oh teri !!

*Which implies, guys, I got the grant..but picture toh abhi baaki hai mere dost (lots left in this reel of life)*

There are many here who are waiting for their grants - almost on the verge of giving up - don't ! I admire your strength and will, to hold on this far..Hats off cos when you dont give up, there are others who look up to you and seeing you they too they don't give up!

I may sound repetitive but yeah..Dont get nervous, anxious, panic stricken (especially the ones who have just about lodged their visa)..there are many who will get before you and many after..that's how it is..there is no logic in it..(even if you have the date of birth of the COs (that could be an absurd logic  ) matching with the one who got the grant)

Try to absorb yourself in whatever work you can find which keeps your mind occupied and somehow make the time pass. Cos..simply put...it has to come... but when it has to come, it will !


Salute to all who help and share their wisdom here cos you make life so much easier for most of us..Dil se thanks


Number of the gang members in the '189 Visa Lodge 2016 Gang' is getting shorter by the day and I really hope it gets to zero in no time.. 


Thank you for all the posts written here..have not contributed much but I appreciate the great help provided by everyone here..


Cheers

P.S.: I think 90 days is what you should look at, so its 90 working days (please minus the holidays as well), from the date of documents you submitted, pressed the IP button ..yes that date..but I may be wrong 


I am just kidding..Enjoy your life..Be thankful for the wonderful things in your life which exist now..better things are to come and they will !


Hope I was able to bring a smile to your face. Timeline in my signature and Immitracker updated. Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

sumit003 said:


> So the below piece is especially for those who have lodged their Visas and awaiting their grants - do read and enjoy if it sounds good to you
> 
> After so much of analysis that I had made in my excel sheet, the unbelieveable logics that I developed to really understand how soon I will get the Golden mail, had not borne fruit.
> 
> I always felt happy seeing others get their grant (I still do genuinely), but somehow in their timelines, I ended up seeing (more of finding), is there a logic deeply embedded in those characters which will help me understand when I will get my grant.
> 
> It never was there.
> 
> Many here have advised to refrain oneself from checking emails and immiaccount daily and get absorbed in something more productive. Yet, first thing in the morning with my one eye yet to open, would go through my email and would end up logging on a two-hourly basis into the immiaccount just to see kahi woh 'Assessment in Progress' se 'Finalise' toh nahi ho gaya
> 
> But I always had this thing about myself - I have faith in my abilities, in the documents I submitted and most of all in my Almighty that He is upto something and is not yet ready to show me His cards. Cos actually He is busy planning for me.
> 
> With which I was ok..but I hoped to get a peek in His deck
> 
> Today He showed me His 'one' card which had this Golden Mail in it..I am over joyed..I have been really waiting for this..But I also saw that He had his deck of cards still with Him..oh teri !!
> 
> *Which implies, guys, I got the grant..but picture toh abhi baaki hai mere dost (lots left in this reel of life)*
> 
> There are many here who are waiting for their grants - almost on the verge of giving up - don't ! I admire your strength and will, to hold on this far..Hats off cos when you dont give up, there are others who look up to you and seeing you they too they don't give up!
> 
> I may sound repetitive but yeah..Dont get nervous, anxious, panic stricken (especially the ones who have just about lodged their visa)..there are many who will get before you and many after..that's how it is..there is no logic in it..(even if you have the date of birth of the COs (that could be an absurd logic  ) matching with the one who got the grant)
> 
> Try to absorb yourself in whatever work you can find which keeps your mind occupied and somehow make the time pass. Cos..simply put...it has to come... but when it has to come, it will !
> 
> 
> Salute to all who help and share their wisdom here cos you make life so much easier for most of us..Dil se thanks
> 
> 
> Number of the gang members in the '189 Visa Lodge 2016 Gang' is getting shorter by the day and I really hope it gets to zero in no time..
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the posts written here..have not contributed much but I appreciate the great help provided by everyone here..
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> P.S.: I think 90 days is what you should look at, so its 90 working days (please minus the holidays as well), from the date of documents you submitted, pressed the IP button ..yes that date..but I may be wrong
> 
> 
> I am just kidding..Enjoy your life..Be thankful for the wonderful things in your life which exist now..better things are to come and they will !
> 
> 
> Hope I was able to bring a smile to your face. Timeline in my signature and Immitracker updated. Thanks



congratulations Sumit and thanks for the motivational message


----------



## misecmisc

sumit003 said:


> So the below piece is especially for those who have lodged their Visas and awaiting their grants - do read and enjoy if it sounds good to you
> 
> After so much of analysis that I had made in my excel sheet, the unbelieveable logics that I developed to really understand how soon I will get the Golden mail, had not borne fruit.
> 
> I always felt happy seeing others get their grant (I still do genuinely), but somehow in their timelines, I ended up seeing (more of finding), is there a logic deeply embedded in those characters which will help me understand when I will get my grant.
> 
> It never was there.
> 
> Many here have advised to refrain oneself from checking emails and immiaccount daily and get absorbed in something more productive. Yet, first thing in the morning with my one eye yet to open, would go through my email and would end up logging on a two-hourly basis into the immiaccount just to see kahi woh 'Assessment in Progress' se 'Finalise' toh nahi ho gaya
> 
> But I always had this thing about myself - I have faith in my abilities, in the documents I submitted and most of all in my Almighty that He is upto something and is not yet ready to show me His cards. Cos actually He is busy planning for me.
> 
> With which I was ok..but I hoped to get a peek in His deck
> 
> Today He showed me His 'one' card which had this Golden Mail in it..I am over joyed..I have been really waiting for this..But I also saw that He had his deck of cards still with Him..oh teri !!
> 
> *Which implies, guys, I got the grant..but picture toh abhi baaki hai mere dost (lots left in this reel of life)*
> 
> There are many here who are waiting for their grants - almost on the verge of giving up - don't ! I admire your strength and will, to hold on this far..Hats off cos when you dont give up, there are others who look up to you and seeing you they too they don't give up!
> 
> I may sound repetitive but yeah..Dont get nervous, anxious, panic stricken (especially the ones who have just about lodged their visa)..there are many who will get before you and many after..that's how it is..there is no logic in it..(even if you have the date of birth of the COs (that could be an absurd logic  ) matching with the one who got the grant)
> 
> Try to absorb yourself in whatever work you can find which keeps your mind occupied and somehow make the time pass. Cos..simply put...it has to come... but when it has to come, it will !
> 
> 
> Salute to all who help and share their wisdom here cos you make life so much easier for most of us..Dil se thanks
> 
> 
> Number of the gang members in the '189 Visa Lodge 2016 Gang' is getting shorter by the day and I really hope it gets to zero in no time..
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the posts written here..have not contributed much but I appreciate the great help provided by everyone here..
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> P.S.: I think 90 days is what you should look at, so its 90 working days (please minus the holidays as well), from the date of documents you submitted, pressed the IP button ..yes that date..but I may be wrong
> 
> 
> I am just kidding..Enjoy your life..Be thankful for the wonderful things in your life which exist now..better things are to come and they will !
> 
> 
> Hope I was able to bring a smile to your face. Timeline in my signature and Immitracker updated. Thanks


Congrats friend. I liked reading your above post. One dialogue said by Sharukh Khan in Om Shanti Om film, which often comes to my mind and which I also believe a little bit is - agar kisi cheez ko puri shiddat se chaho, to puri kaynat jut jati hai tumhe us cheez se milane ke liye. This dialogue's English translation for friends, who don't understand Hindi language - if you desire something whole-heartedly, then the whole universe comes together to help you achieve your desired goal.


----------



## ibbz87

dakshch said:


> I have been running after my agent to email CO but he is refusing. Just talking to my Agent now annoys me... its so frustrating why wont he send an email... he just says wait


well it is frustrating man.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

ethical.prodigy said:


> There is an option in immiaccount "Appointment or withdrawal of an authorized recipient(including migration agent".


this mean we can add another email address to receive communications there too?
Agents might not like it though

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## dgupt006

ibbz87 said:


> well thats the issue bro.
> I have seen that emailing co gets grant quickly after paying vac2.
> otherwise it goes into 28 days cycle.
> i asked my agent but he said no need to email them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


I think most of these agents want to slow down the process, just to prove that they are doing something and our application was tough but they managed to get us a grant. I realized it earlier and stopped taking any services after submitting my assessment, filled EOI and VISA application completely myself, though i paid them fully in advance.


----------



## ibbz87

dgupt006 said:


> I think most of these agents want to slow down the process, just to prove that they are doing something and our application was tough but they managed to get us a grant. I realized it earlier and stopped taking any services after submitting my assessment, filled EOI and VISA application completely myself, though i paid them fully in advance.


yeah and sometimes they are a bit cruel as they dont understand the humanitarian reasojs you give them.
My wife wont be able to travel after 20th of next month because of her pregnency in last stages and airlines dont get more tha 28 weeks pregnents on board and yet he refuses to email them.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## renumahale

*PCC in maiden name*



SRK_07 said:


> Does anyone has Case officer Farede


My husband has applied for 189 visa and our case officer is Farede as well


----------



## renumahale

*PCC in maiden name*



renumahale said:


> My husband has applied for 189 visa and our case officer is Farede as well


He is asking for PCC in maiden name and i have already changed my surname on the passport. Today we made an appointment to Passport office asking for PCC for old passport but the passport officer said that no documents will be provided for cancelled or invalid passport. Also he refused to give me any acknowledgment about rejection due to the same. Hence i don't have any document to prove that i tried but the authority refused to give me PCC in maiden name. We are badly stuck up as what to do........

Anybody had this problem ????? Pls help with suggestions.......


----------



## sultan_azam

renumahale said:


> He is asking for PCC in maiden name and i have already changed my surname on the passport. Today we made an appointment to Passport office asking for PCC for old passport but the passport officer said that no documents will be provided for cancelled or invalid passport. Also he refused to give me any acknowledgment about rejection due to the same. Hence i don't have any document to prove that i tried but the authority refused to give me PCC in maiden name. We are badly stuck up as what to do........
> 
> Anybody had this problem ????? Pls help with suggestions.......


get in touch with suppala.sudhir on the forum

he have similar experience and probably he can guide you on this


----------



## renumahale

hey ,

What did u do get the PCC in maiden name???

Our case officer is farede as well and he has asked for PCC in maiden name too for me.


----------



## baokar1

renumahale said:


> hey ,
> 
> What did u do get the PCC in maiden name???
> 
> Our case officer is farede as well and he has asked for PCC in maiden name too for me.


Didn't you submit name change affidavit while lodging application 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sydneyboy

dgupt006 said:


> I think most of these agents want to slow down the process, just to prove that they are doing something and our application was tough but they managed to get us a grant. I realized it earlier and stopped taking any services after submitting my assessment, filled EOI and VISA application completely myself, though i paid them fully in advance.


I agree with u bro. I was asking my CO to upfront upload all documents but he refused and did not upload until CO ask those documents and medicals,

After which he said in agents tone "you medical is arrived" now pay us the fees. :yell:


----------



## mastkhare

sumit003 said:


> So the below piece is especially for those who have lodged their Visas and awaiting their grants - do read and enjoy if it sounds good to you
> 
> After so much of analysis that I had made in my excel sheet, the unbelieveable logics that I developed to really understand how soon I will get the Golden mail, had not borne fruit.
> 
> I always felt happy seeing others get their grant (I still do genuinely), but somehow in their timelines, I ended up seeing (more of finding), is there a logic deeply embedded in those characters which will help me understand when I will get my grant.
> 
> It never was there.
> 
> Many here have advised to refrain oneself from checking emails and immiaccount daily and get absorbed in something more productive. Yet, first thing in the morning with my one eye yet to open, would go through my email and would end up logging on a two-hourly basis into the immiaccount just to see kahi woh 'Assessment in Progress' se 'Finalise' toh nahi ho gaya
> 
> But I always had this thing about myself - I have faith in my abilities, in the documents I submitted and most of all in my Almighty that He is upto something and is not yet ready to show me His cards. Cos actually He is busy planning for me.
> 
> With which I was ok..but I hoped to get a peek in His deck
> 
> Today He showed me His 'one' card which had this Golden Mail in it..I am over joyed..I have been really waiting for this..But I also saw that He had his deck of cards still with Him..oh teri !!
> 
> *Which implies, guys, I got the grant..but picture toh abhi baaki hai mere dost (lots left in this reel of life)*
> 
> There are many here who are waiting for their grants - almost on the verge of giving up - don't ! I admire your strength and will, to hold on this far..Hats off cos when you dont give up, there are others who look up to you and seeing you they too they don't give up!
> 
> I may sound repetitive but yeah..Dont get nervous, anxious, panic stricken (especially the ones who have just about lodged their visa)..there are many who will get before you and many after..that's how it is..there is no logic in it..(even if you have the date of birth of the COs (that could be an absurd logic  ) matching with the one who got the grant)
> 
> Try to absorb yourself in whatever work you can find which keeps your mind occupied and somehow make the time pass. Cos..simply put...it has to come... but when it has to come, it will !
> 
> 
> Salute to all who help and share their wisdom here cos you make life so much easier for most of us..Dil se thanks
> 
> 
> Number of the gang members in the '189 Visa Lodge 2016 Gang' is getting shorter by the day and I really hope it gets to zero in no time..
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the posts written here..have not contributed much but I appreciate the great help provided by everyone here..
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> P.S.: I think 90 days is what you should look at, so its 90 working days (please minus the holidays as well), from the date of documents you submitted, pressed the IP button ..yes that date..but I may be wrong
> 
> 
> I am just kidding..Enjoy your life..Be thankful for the wonderful things in your life which exist now..better things are to come and they will !
> 
> 
> Hope I was able to bring a smile to your face. Timeline in my signature and Immitracker updated. Thanks




Very well written and motivational article my friend. God bless you and congrats.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

renumahale said:


> hey ,
> 
> What did u do get the PCC in maiden name???
> 
> Our case officer is farede as well and he has asked for PCC in maiden name too for me.


yes, suppala.sudhir and SRK.07 have got exactly same request in their applications

here is his profile... he may guide you better 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/suppala-sudhir.html


----------



## renumahale

baokar1 said:


> Didn't you submit name change affidavit while lodging application
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


No we did not submit affidavit...but we did submit marriage certificate which shows my maiden name.....also i already have PCC in new name


----------



## baokar1

Sydneyboy said:


> I agree with u bro. I was asking my CO to upfront upload all documents but he refused and did not upload until CO ask those documents and medicals,
> 
> After which he said in agents tone "you medical is arrived" now pay us the fees. :yell:


Some agents think that it is because of them we are getting visa, but it is because of our qualifications, language skills and experience we are getting it, my agent was also rude in providing any responses I told him to stop right at the eoi stage, did the process on my own 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

Sydneyboy said:


> I agree with u bro. I was asking my CO to upfront upload all documents but he refused and did not upload until CO ask those documents and medicals,
> 
> After which he said in agents tone "you medical is arrived" now pay us the fees. :yell:


Frustrated with agents


----------



## misecmisc

sultan_azam said:


> yes, suppala.sudhir and SRK.07 have got exactly same request in their applications
> 
> here is his profile... he may guide you better
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/suppala-sudhir.html


@suppala.sudhir and @SRK.07: Can you please reply regarding what you did for the query from CO regarding spouse before marriage name PCC? This will help @renumahale . Also I think may be this wife before marriage name PCC query can come to me too, so it will help me too.

@Andrey: You remember few days back I posted a post for this query and you said people cry wolf without seeing one - just to help you remember your post. @renumahale got a similar query. So please suggest what to do in this query please?

@vikas: What is the solution to this query? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

renumahale said:


> No we did not submit affidavit...but we did submit marriage certificate which shows my maiden name.....also i already have PCC in new name


When I will submit my 189 visa application, I too have a similar situation. My wife's surname got changed after marriage. In my marriage certificate, both my wife's before marriage name and my wife's after marriage name are written. My marriage was nearly 7 years ago. I applied for my wife's passport in Dec last year, so in last month I got my wife's passport with her new name. Also her PCC is in her new name. I will not submit any SD for my wife's after marriage name change. So seems like I might also get a similar query from CO  .


----------



## renumahale

misecmisc said:


> When I will submit my 189 visa application, I too have a similar situation. My wife's surname got changed after marriage. In my marriage certificate, both my wife's before marriage name and my wife's after marriage name are written. My marriage was nearly 7 years ago. I applied for my wife's passport in Dec last year, so in last month I got my wife's passport with her new name. Also her PCC is in her new name. I will not submit any SD for my wife's after marriage name change. So seems like I might also get a similar query from CO  .


Yes even i did not anticipate that this problem will arise....the new passport has reference of my old passport and i have PCC with my new name so that should have been enough. In addition marriage certificate is also provided but CO is still asking for PCC in maiden name which is not possible to get. Also the passport officer was adamant to not give me any document stating that since old passport is no longer valid hence PCC cannot be provided.......it is such a problem that has no solution....as of now.....


----------



## misecmisc

renumahale said:


> Yes even i did not anticipate that this problem will arise....the new passport has reference of my old passport and i have PCC with my new name so that should have been enough. In addition marriage certificate is also provided but CO is still asking for PCC in maiden name which is not possible to get. Also the passport officer was adamant to not give me any document stating that since old passport is no longer valid hence PCC cannot be provided.......it is such a problem that has no solution....as of now.....


Hi, I went to the PSK for our city just 3 weeks back. From my that experience at PSK, I can clearly tell that I will not be able to enter the PSK for the above request because the security guard at our PSK do not allow to enter PSK office without any application with us, so in this case even if I raise a PCC application it will have my wife's after marriage name - so we cannot create a PCC application at passport seva website for my wife's before marriage name PCC and without having any application, the security guard at our PSK will not even allow me to enter the PSK office.

So were you able to go inside PSK office for the above query? I think it differs from PSK to PSK. So please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys i have question. I lodged my application on Oct 1 . I have not received any co contact or ahc call or any kind of employment verification till now. Iam going to complete 5 months now so is there a chance of getting any of the afore mentioned things at this point in time ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mic490

Any grants today ???


----------



## dakshch

mic490 said:


> Any grants today ???




Well i am still waiting... day 435


----------



## roshand79

mic490 said:


> Any grants today ???




Myimmitracker.com reports 8 grants today!!! A goood number 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys i have question. I lodged my application on Oct 1 . I have not received any co contact or ahc call or any kind of employment verification till now. Iam going to complete 5 months now so is there a chance of getting any of the afore mentioned things at this point in time ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


for fee forum members verificatioms happened even after wait of an year

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

renumahale said:


> Yes even i did not anticipate that this problem will arise....the new passport has reference of my old passport and i have PCC with my new name so that should have been enough. In addition marriage certificate is also provided but CO is still asking for PCC in maiden name which is not possible to get. Also the passport officer was adamant to not give me any document stating that since old passport is no longer valid hence PCC cannot be provided.......it is such a problem that has no solution....as of now.....




I don't think so that this problem has no solution. I saw a case where the applicant replied back to CO stating that PCC can't be issued for Maiden name as the passport got updated with husband name. 

She got the grant as well. Hope you will be able to justify the CO every soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## renumahale

misecmisc said:


> Hi, I went to the PSK for our city just 3 weeks back. From my that experience at PSK, I can clearly tell that I will not be able to enter the PSK for the above request because the security guard at our PSK do not allow to enter PSK office without any application with us, so in this case even if I raise a PCC application it will have my wife's after marriage name - so we cannot create a PCC application at passport seva website for my wife's before marriage name PCC and without having any application, the security guard at our PSK will not even allow me to enter the PSK office.
> 
> So were you able to go inside PSK office for the above query? I think it differs from PSK to PSK. So please suggest. Thanks.


Yes i was able to enter PSK as i had old passport with maiden name and i was able to lodge application


----------



## baokar1

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys i have question. I lodged my application on Oct 1 . I have not received any co contact or ahc call or any kind of employment verification till now. Iam going to complete 5 months now so is there a chance of getting any of the afore mentioned things at this point in time ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Don't worry your case will not take an year may be less than that 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## mastkhare

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys i have question. I lodged my application on Oct 1 . I have not received any co contact or ahc call or any kind of employment verification till now. Iam going to complete 5 months now so is there a chance of getting any of the afore mentioned things at this point in time ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Its a wait game brother. Be patient and wait for the decission to come. If you are really getting anxious, call the DIBP office and try to get an update on your case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ibbz87 said:


> for fee forum members verificatioms happened even after wait of an year
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Yeah, dakschs got employment verification after almost a year  


baokar1 said:


> Don't worry your case will not take an year may be less than that
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Hopefully it doesn't 


mastkhare said:


> Its a wait game brother. Be patient and wait for the decission to come. If you are really getting anxious, call the DIBP office and try to get an update on your case.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think iam going to call them tomorrow. I have bought isd pack for my jio number. I might as well use it  .


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mastkhare

gonnabeexpat said:


> Yeah, dakschs got employment verification after almost a year
> 
> Hopefully it doesn't
> 
> I think iam going to call them tomorrow. I have bought isd pack for my jio number. I might as well use it  .
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Goodluck brother, hope that you get some positive reply.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

renumahale said:


> Yes i was able to enter PSK as i had old passport with maiden name and i was able to lodge application


Ah ok, since you had your old passport with your before marriage name, so you were able to submit your PCC application and so you were able to enter PSK office.

The only difference then between your case and my case would be that my wife did not had any passport before her marriage. My marriage was nearly 7 years back. I got her passport created for the first time in last month. So my wife only has a passport with her current after marriage name.

So if CO will ask me for my wife's before marriage name PCC, I will not be able to submit a PCC application for my wife with her before marriage name and so I will not be able to even enter PSK office for our city. Damn! What will I do then? Will I then just reply to CO that I was not able to enter PSK office, because I was not able to submit my wife's before marriage name PCC application - what will CO understand from my this reply?

Hi All,
Please suggest over the above situation. Thanks.

@Andrey, @vikas - Please suggest over the above predicament. Thanks.


----------



## mastkhare

misecmisc said:


> Ah ok, since you had your old passport with your before marriage name, so you were able to submit your PCC application and so you were able to enter PSK office.
> 
> 
> 
> The only difference then between your case and my case would be that my wife did not had any passport before her marriage. My marriage was nearly 7 years back. I got her passport created for the first time in last month. So my wife only has a passport with her current after marriage name.
> 
> 
> 
> So if CO will ask me for my wife's before marriage name PCC, I will not be able to submit a PCC application for my wife with her before marriage name and so I will not be able to even enter PSK office for our city. Damn! What will I do then? Will I then just reply to CO that I was not able to enter PSK office, because I was not able to submit my wife's before marriage name PCC application - what will CO understand from my this reply?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Please suggest over the above situation. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> @Andrey, @vikas - Please suggest over the above predicament. Thanks.




I dont know about Indian legal systems but in Pakistan we have two other forms of identification which can be shown to get PCC. Form-B (which is for infant until he is 16 years old) and National Identity Card (which is our main ID after 18 years of age). If she has some id like this, it will have her old name. Maybe you can show that and apply for PCC on her old name.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidaims

I need Important Help to Documents Attachments.

My first attached was Experience Certificate and I confirmed it by "Confirmed" button. After some days, I got payslips, Tax documents etc. Now, when I open work reference attachment. There is not showing payslips, Tax Documents options in the list.
Only work reference is showing that I had provided earlier.
Whats the matter and what should I do?


----------



## renumahale

hari_it_ram said:


> I don't think so that this problem has no solution. I saw a case where the applicant replied back to CO stating that PCC can't be issued for Maiden name as the passport got updated with husband name.
> 
> She got the grant as well. Hope you will be able to justify the CO every soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


I hope the CO gets convinced on dis point...... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## manc0108

hamidaims said:


> I need Important Help to Documents Attachments.
> 
> My first attached was Experience Certificate and I confirmed it by "Confirmed" button. After some days, I got payslips, Tax documents etc. Now, when I open work reference attachment. There is not showing payslips, Tax Documents options in the list.
> Only work reference is showing that I had provided earlier.
> Whats the matter and what should I do?


Try to upload documents from Attach more documents


----------



## ken1990

hi,

is there a thread to discuss 'What after the grant' ? Like, people discuss if they quit job etc..

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

hamidaims said:


> I need Important Help to Documents Attachments.
> 
> My first attached was Experience Certificate and I confirmed it by "Confirmed" button. After some days, I got payslips, Tax documents etc. Now, when I open work reference attachment. There is not showing payslips, Tax Documents options in the list.
> Only work reference is showing that I had provided earlier.
> Whats the matter and what should I do?


you can reload and check


----------



## sultan_azam

ken1990 said:


> hi,
> 
> is there a thread to discuss 'What after the grant' ? Like, people discuss if they quit job etc..
> 
> Thanks


see the sticky on home page of australia forum


----------



## misecmisc

mastkhare said:


> I dont know about Indian legal systems but in Pakistan we have two other forms of identification which can be shown to get PCC. Form-B (which is for infant until he is 16 years old) and National Identity Card (which is our main ID after 18 years of age). If she has some id like this, it will have her old name. Maybe you can show that and apply for PCC on her old name.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks friend, but I have all my wife's identification documents with her name after marriage.

So apart from her educational certificates, there is no document of my wife, which has her before marriage name.

So in my case it is clear that no way I can get my wife's before marriage name PCC, as the PSK office will not issue my wife's before marriage name PCC.

So the question comes down to - if I will just reply to CO that PSK office will not issue my wife's before marriage name PCC, will CO accept that reply - or - will my 189 visa application's processing will go in a deadlock state, in which no processing would happen for a very, very long time? I am fine with DIBP rejecting my visa application, but what I don't want is that I wait for nearly a year and after waiting for nearly a year, DIBP says to me that since you were not able to provide your wife's before marriage name PCC and neither were you able to provide any document showing that you tried but you were not able to get your wife's before marriage name PCC and then DIBP rejects my visa application. So if DIBP cannot grant me visa because of unavailability of my wife's before marriage name PCC, then within 3 months they should reject my visa stating their reason, but not have me wait for a year and then reject my visa.


----------



## mastkhare

misecmisc said:


> Thanks friend, but I have all my wife's identification documents with her name after marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> So apart from her educational certificates, there is no document of my wife, which has her before marriage name.
> 
> 
> 
> So in my case it is clear that no way I can get my wife's before marriage name PCC, as the PSK office will not issue my wife's before marriage name PCC.
> 
> 
> 
> So the question comes down to - if I will just reply to CO that PSK office will not issue my wife's before marriage name PCC, will CO accept that reply - or - will my 189 visa application's processing will go in a deadlock state, in which no processing would happen for a very, very long time? I am fine with DIBP rejecting my visa application, but what I don't want is that I wait for nearly a year and after waiting for nearly a year, DIBP says to me that since you were not able to provide your wife's before marriage name PCC and neither were you able to provide any document showing that you tried but you were not able to get your wife's before marriage name PCC and then DIBP rejects my visa application. So if DIBP cannot grant me visa because of unavailability of my wife's before marriage name PCC, then within 3 months they should reject my visa stating their reason, but not have me wait for a year and then reject my visa.




Don't get stressed over it brother. Your wife is not the main applicant and plus DIBP is very considerate in these situations. Like in my case when i couldn't get PCC from Saudi Arabia for myself, i just submitted all the evidence that i tried but didn't get it. CO then came back to me asking for a SD for KSA. 

If you explain your situation to your CO in a proper way with all the evidence that you tried, they will understand and give you a way around it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

mastkhare said:


> Don't get stressed over it brother. Your wife is not the main applicant and plus DIBP is very considerate in these situations. Like in my case when i couldn't get PCC from Saudi Arabia for myself, i just submitted all the evidence that i tried but didn't get it. CO then came back to me asking for a SD for KSA.
> 
> If you explain your situation to your CO in a proper way with all the evidence that you tried, they will understand and give you a way around it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:amen: Thanks friend for your kind words. May you get your visa soon. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
I just now got my 189 EOI invite. My 189 visa journey is happening only because of you all. Thanks again dear friends from the bottom of my heart.
May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## renumahale

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> I just now got my 189 EOI invite. My 189 visa journey is happening only because of you all. Thanks again dear friends from the bottom of my heart.
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


Congratulations..... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

dakshch said:


> Well i am still waiting... day 435


Hope you receive the golden email soon. Please be positive in life and walk on your Plan B. Immigration is just a choice we are making but is certainly not the only and best choice to live happy life. I am sure by now you know this already. My best wishes to you.


----------



## renumahale

CO has not asked for form 1221.... But should I upload it anyway

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

renumahale said:


> CO has not asked for form 1221.... But should I upload it anyway
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Yes do it, dont risk to get CO contact. I have also uploaded along with form 80.


----------



## dakshch

ethical.prodigy said:


> Hope you receive the golden email soon. Please be positive in life and walk on your Plan B. Immigration is just a choice we are making but is certainly not the only and best choice to live happy life. I am sure by now you know this already. My best wishes to you.




Thanks mate but the uncertainty and the waiting gets to you at times...


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Good luck for tomorrow everyone. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

Have you ever felt that today is gonna be THE day.... like a really strong gut feeling.... day 436


----------



## pratik.itworld

I feel it every morning the time i wake up and look to my mails with bigger hopes. And i sleep every night with a hope i'll wake up next morning to see the grant mail.. 100+ days

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamalendra

dakshch said:


> Have you ever felt that today is gonna be THE day.... like a really strong gut feeling.... day 436


I have a random feeling that u will get before 450 days,, might b today,,, all the very best from heart


----------



## ramarajan_me

dakshch said:


> Have you ever felt that today is gonna be THE day.... like a really strong gut feeling.... day 436


I am sure the entire group will erupt when you get your grant mate.. We all are as excited as you for your grant to come out.. All the best friend..!!


----------



## mic490

113 days and still waiting ?


----------



## tapanagkumar

misecmisc said:


> @suppala.sudhir and @SRK.07: Can you please reply regarding what you did for the query from CO regarding spouse before marriage name PCC? This will help @renumahale . Also I think may be this wife before marriage name PCC query can come to me too, so it will help me too.
> 
> @Andrey: You remember few days back I posted a post for this query and you said people cry wolf without seeing one - just to help you remember your post. @renumahale got a similar query. So please suggest what to do in this query please?
> 
> @vikas: What is the solution to this query? Please suggest. Thanks.


Oh my God! I may end up with the same situation as well. My wife has a PCC on my surname. And it is highly impossible to get a PCC with maiden name.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajaastha

dakshch said:


> Have you ever felt that today is gonna be THE day.... like a really strong gut feeling.... day 436


I am also with you....

Don't lose hope..we will get soon...

All the very best.


----------



## dbimmigrant84

Anyone with grants today?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## baokar1

Day 148 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Anyone with grants today?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Immitracker reports three grants today (thus far)


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Due to your help and support, today I submitted my 189 visa application. Now the wait starts. I will give 3 months to DIBP to make a decision on my 189 visa application. I already accepted few months back that I will not get my Aus PR visa, but it is only due to the moral support received by you all friends that my 189 visa journey is continuing currently. So if I will not get my Aus PR visa, then it is ok with me as I already accepted this fact few months back. But if I will get my Aus PR visa, then it will be only and only because of you all friends and not because of me. But if within 3 months DIBP would not make any decision on my visa application, then after 3 months I will drop the idea of going to Aus completely and then I will try to see which other countries I can go. I will see where my life takes me. Thanks again dear friends for your kindness and generosity you have showed to me. Really thank you all dear friends from the bottom of my heart.

May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## ibbz87

4 days since the payment made and i have not received the payment confirmation from dibp

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Due to your help and support, today I submitted my 189 visa application. Now the wait starts. I will give 3 months to DIBP to make a decision on my 189 visa application. I already accepted few months back that I will not get my Aus PR visa, but it is only due to the moral support received by you all friends that my 189 visa journey is continuing currently. So if I will not get my Aus PR visa, then it is ok with me as I already accepted this fact few months back. But if I will get my Aus PR visa, then it will be only and only because of you all friends and not because of me. But if within 3 months DIBP would not make any decision on my visa application, then after 3 months I will drop the idea of going to Aus completely and then I will try to see which other countries I can go. I will see where my life takes me. Thanks again dear friends for your kindness and generosity you have showed to me. Really thank you all dear friends from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


I think this is the right approach to take. I lodged on Oct 1 and till now my case has not been finalized. Pathetic indeed . Iam going to raise a complaint .

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Due to your help and support, today I submitted my 189 visa application. Now the wait starts. I will give 3 months to DIBP to make a decision on my 189 visa application. I already accepted few months back that I will not get my Aus PR visa, but it is only due to the moral support received by you all friends that my 189 visa journey is continuing currently. So if I will not get my Aus PR visa, then it is ok with me as I already accepted this fact few months back. But if I will get my Aus PR visa, then it will be only and only because of you all friends and not because of me. But if within 3 months DIBP would not make any decision on my visa application, then after 3 months I will drop the idea of going to Aus completely and then I will try to see which other countries I can go. I will see where my life takes me. Thanks again dear friends for your kindness and generosity you have showed to me. Really thank you all dear friends from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


Good luck man and whatever is the outcome, will always be for the greater good..!!!


----------



## dbimmigrant84

fugitive_4u said:


> Immitracker reports three grants today (thus far)


I see that of 14th Feb. There are none for 15th


----------



## Sasiram

Anyone in this forum have GSM Co Vely assigned. For me it is crossed 250 days and no updates after providing medical and PCC.


----------



## dbimmigrant84

Sasiram said:


> Anyone in this forum have GSM Co Vely assigned. For me it is crossed 250 days and no updates after providing medical and PCC.


COs change from time to time. They will work on one case for 28 to 30 days and then move on. There might be external checks going on and hence could be a delay.


----------



## kaju

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Due to your help and support, today I submitted my 189 visa application. Now the wait starts. I will give 3 months to DIBP to make a decision on my 189 visa application. I already accepted few months back that I will not get my Aus PR visa, but it is only due to the moral support received by you all friends that my 189 visa journey is continuing currently. So if I will not get my Aus PR visa, then it is ok with me as I already accepted this fact few months back. But if I will get my Aus PR visa, then it will be only and only because of you all friends and not because of me. But if within 3 months DIBP would not make any decision on my visa application, then after 3 months I will drop the idea of going to Aus completely and then I will try to see which other countries I can go. I will see where my life takes me. Thanks again dear friends for your kindness and generosity you have showed to me. Really thank you all dear friends from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


misecmisc, if I could give you some advice, it would be to relax, but also to try and be patient. 

You've passed the biggest hurdle now - assuming your application is honest, you should not have any issues. They may or may not ask for more documents, etc, but DIBP actually do want to give you your visa. 

Putting a time limit on the processing time you will accept is your decision, of course. 

Some cases can take significantly longer if employment verification or security checks are requested - I'm sure you know that. In those cases, the timing of the grant is effectively out of the hands of Case Officers - they have to wait for them to be done. 

But even then, in effectively ALL cases, once you apply it's really a question of how long it will take till your visa is granted, NOT whether it will be granted - it will be.


----------



## ibbz87

Sasiram said:


> Anyone in this forum have GSM Co Vely assigned. For me it is crossed 250 days and no updates after providing medical and PCC.


there is not single co.
each time you will hear from a new CO.
i had a lady in furst contact and then a gentleman in the sec

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## kptPP

Dear All,
My experience turned 10 years on 1st feb 2017,still points not increased.
No gaps in between employments.

Pls suggest should I send the mail (query) to DIBP regarding this ?


----------



## ramarajan_me

Sasiram said:


> Anyone in this forum have GSM Co Vely assigned. For me it is crossed 250 days and no updates after providing medical and PCC.


It has been over 250 days for me too mate.. No updates after PCC and medicals submission.. U dropped any mail or called them regarding it..?


----------



## baokar1

kptPP said:


> Dear All,
> My experience turned 10 years on 1st feb 2017,still points not increased.
> No gaps in between employments.
> 
> Pls suggest should I send the mail (query) to DIBP regarding this ?


It will not increase automatically, points are given for the work experience which is relevant marked by your assessing authority and hope you have filed the eoi in the same way   

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Due to your help and support, today I submitted my 189 visa application. Now the wait starts. I will give 3 months to DIBP to make a decision on my 189 visa application. I already accepted few months back that I will not get my Aus PR visa, but it is only due to the moral support received by you all friends that my 189 visa journey is continuing currently. So if I will not get my Aus PR visa, then it is ok with me as I already accepted this fact few months back. But if I will get my Aus PR visa, then it will be only and only because of you all friends and not because of me. But if within 3 months DIBP would not make any decision on my visa application, then after 3 months I will drop the idea of going to Aus completely and then I will try to see which other countries I can go. I will see where my life takes me. Thanks again dear friends for your kindness and generosity you have showed to me. Really thank you all dear friends from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


Best wishes mate


----------



## andreyx108b

pratik.itworld said:


> I feel it every morning the time i wake up and look to my mails with bigger hopes. And i sleep every night with a hope i'll wake up next morning to see the grant mail.. 100+ days
> 
> Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk




Mate, it will get more difficult, i used to wake up at night to check emails, 5, 10 times. 

Shift your focus. Best way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u

kptPP said:


> Dear All,
> My experience turned 10 years on 1st feb 2017,still points not increased.
> No gaps in between employments.
> 
> Pls suggest should I send the mail (query) to DIBP regarding this ?


Are you in EOI stage or you have already lodged your VISA. If the former, then, points will increase based on the month specified in EOI. If the latter, then points are always frozen on the date you are invited and the points will not increase


----------



## Sasiram

I have send an email. No reply. Tried calling only recorded message.


----------



## kanavsharma

Sasiram said:


> Anyone in this forum have GSM Co Vely assigned. For me it is crossed 250 days and no updates after providing medical and PCC.


My case is also under Vely 
Crossed 333 days of visa submission and 280 days of information provided.
Have sent 7-8 emails, made 3 calls and have also registered a complaint. 
But it seems nothing is working and we can only wait. 

Justice delayed is justice denied.


----------



## denizu

no grants today?


----------



## Rajaastha

kanavsharma said:


> My case is also under Vely
> Crossed 333 days of visa submission and 280 days of information provided.
> Have sent 7-8 emails, made 3 calls and have also registered a complaint.
> But it seems nothing is working and we can only wait.
> 
> Justice delayed is justice denied.


Where you register complaint??

Any emp points claimed?

Any emp verification done?


----------



## kanavsharma

CaJn said:


> kanavsharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither Dibp is replying nor forum members. :x
> 
> Can anyone pl share at what time (India time)you guys call and at what numbers.
> I called on this +61731367000 and got usual reply to have patience.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I did reply..
> 
> 
> CaJn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Around 5:30 - 6:00 am IST, but I believe you can call until 10:30 am IST. I remember reading that they are available till 4:30 PM AEDT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We used +61 131 881, but getting a favorable response again depends on many factors and not predictable like our grant. That is the reason the experts here discourage us from calling DIBP.
> 
> PS: I'm onshore and call from Australia.
Click to expand...


Yes buddy u did...and thanks a lot. Don't know how I missed it though. 

Thanks again.


----------



## kanavsharma

Rajaastha said:


> kanavsharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> My case is also under Vely
> Crossed 333 days of visa submission and 280 days of information provided.
> Have sent 7-8 emails, made 3 calls and have also registered a complaint.
> But it seems nothing is working and we can only wait.
> 
> Justice delayed is justice denied.
> 
> 
> 
> Where you register complaint??
> 
> Any emp points claimed?
> 
> Any emp verification done?
Click to expand...


There is a page on Dibp site as 'compliments, complaints and suggestions. We can submit our feedbacks and so I shared my case as complain. It's been more than a week now and no response. 

Yes I have claimed employment points. I have 7 plus experience from one firm only.
Since only one place is involved I don't understand what is taking so long.

I confirmed form my HR in September and she said there isn't any verification email or anything till now. I am reluctant in asking again as this might affect my promotion and appraisal. 

My colleagues who filled after me, have reached there and have also got jobs and I am still wondering what is wrong in my application.


----------



## Rajaastha

kanavsharma said:


> There is a page on Dibp site as 'compliments, complaints and suggestions. We can submit our feedbacks and so I shared my case as complain. It's been more than a week now and no response.
> 
> Yes I have claimed employment points. I have 7 plus experience from one firm only.
> Since only one place is involved I don't understand what is taking so long.
> 
> I confirmed form my HR in September and she said there isn't any verification email or anything till now. I am reluctant in asking again as this might affect my promotion and appraisal.
> 
> My colleagues who filled after me, have reached there and have also got jobs and I am still wondering what is wrong in my application.


I also complained in the DIBP site got a reply after 30 days says your application is still under process.

For me emp verification calls from AHC to me and to my manager happened after 14 monts of visa application.

For emp proof what are the documents you uploaded??


----------



## mastkhare

fugitive_4u said:


> Immitracker reports three grants today (thus far)




there might be several more grants out there give everyday but we don't know. Because myimmitracker shows you update of only those people who have created profiles and are updating it accordingly. 

Keep positive vibes and good things will come our way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

kaju said:


> misecmisc, if I could give you some advice, it would be to relax, but also to try and be patient.
> 
> You've passed the biggest hurdle now - assuming your application is honest, you should not have any issues. They may or may not ask for more documents, etc, but DIBP actually do want to give you your visa.
> 
> Putting a time limit on the processing time you will accept is your decision, of course.
> 
> Some cases can take significantly longer if employment verification or security checks are requested - I'm sure you know that. In those cases, the timing of the grant is effectively out of the hands of Case Officers - they have to wait for them to be done.
> 
> But even then, in effectively ALL cases, once you apply it's really a question of how long it will take till your visa is granted, NOT whether it will be granted - it will be.


Thanks friend. I understand your above post. The biggest issue in my 189 visa application is that there will be no direct grant in my visa application's processing because my 189 visa application involves VAC2. So at least there would be one CO contact for me. Now based on reading of the posts of this thread over the last 3 months, my understanding says that the way DIBP works is mysterious. One thing is the number of days I would need to wait. The second thing is the strange questions which CO have asked to other applicants, which can also be asked to me, for which I will not be able to do anything except reply to them in email and so I don't know what CO will make of it - an example of such questions are: 
- provide marksheets from class 1 (I only have my marksheets for class 10 and class 12 currently, apart from degree courses)
- provide India PCC for my wife before marriage name (no way I can get it from PSK office)
If above type of questions will be asked, I will not be able to do anything, except just reply to CO in email and then who knows may be my visa application processing can go in a deadlock state with CO again asking and me again replying in email.
Then we have cases of friends like gonnabeexpat, who just had 1 job change and still no update on his application for 5 months. I have nearly 3 job changes, so don't know if DIBP goes for my employment verification, how much time they will take. Then VAC2 will take its own time. I will see how my 189 visa application processing goes.

The only good thing in all this scenario is that I have you all helpful friends on this thread, who I know will definitely help me in future with whatever questions CO raises to me.

Thanks again dear friends for being so helpful and kind. :grouphug: May you all achieve your desired wholesome goals.

May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## kanavsharma

Rajaastha said:


> kanavsharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a page on Dibp site as 'compliments, complaints and suggestions. We can submit our feedbacks and so I shared my case as complain. It's been more than a week now and no response.
> 
> Yes I have claimed employment points. I have 7 plus experience from one firm only.
> Since only one place is involved I don't understand what is taking so long.
> 
> I confirmed form my HR in September and she said there isn't any verification email or anything till now. I am reluctant in asking again as this might affect my promotion and appraisal.
> 
> My colleagues who filled after me, have reached there and have also got jobs and I am still wondering what is wrong in my application.
> 
> 
> 
> I also complained in the DIBP site got a reply after 30 days says your application is still under process.
> 
> For me emp verification calls from AHC to me and to my manager happened after 14 monts of visa application.
> 
> For emp proof what are the documents you uploaded??
Click to expand...


14 months is a long period. 
I have uploaded letter from HR, most of the salary slips from June 2009 to Dec 2017, joining and promotion letters, also uploaded form 26as and bank statements (highlighted salary) in Jan with hope that atleast they will get a notification that something has been added to my account. 

I haven't uploaded resume though, could this be the cause?


----------



## tapanagkumar

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Due to your help and support, today I submitted my 189 visa application. Now the wait starts. I will give 3 months to DIBP to make a decision on my 189 visa application. I already accepted few months back that I will not get my Aus PR visa, but it is only due to the moral support received by you all friends that my 189 visa journey is continuing currently. So if I will not get my Aus PR visa, then it is ok with me as I already accepted this fact few months back. But if I will get my Aus PR visa, then it will be only and only because of you all friends and not because of me. But if within 3 months DIBP would not make any decision on my visa application, then after 3 months I will drop the idea of going to Aus completely and then I will try to see which other countries I can go. I will see where my life takes me. Thanks again dear friends for your kindness and generosity you have showed to me. Really thank you all dear friends from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


But why do you want to drop if you don't get a grant within three months.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

contacted aus postbillpay and they said that DIBP had received the clear payment on monday.
I read somewhere that DIBP takes 2 to 3 business days to update immiaccount with payment receipt after it gets cleared.
if yes then should i hear back anything by tomorrow

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ramarajan_me

Sasiram said:


> I have send an email. No reply. Tried calling only recorded message.


I just sent my first reminder today.. Haven't had any employee verification until nw too.. Its frustrating sometimes to even think about it..


----------



## Rajaastha

kanavsharma said:


> 14 months is a long period.
> I have uploaded letter from HR, most of the salary slips from June 2009 to Dec 2017, joining and promotion letters, also uploaded form 26as and bank statements (highlighted salary) in Jan with hope that atleast they will get a notification that something has been added to my account.
> 
> I haven't uploaded resume though, could this be the cause?


Your documents are fine.

No need of resume if CO didn't ask.

DIBP is doing lots of checks in random applications or once the application is send for some check they are digging it so late......only DIBP knows...

But the truth is, if you are genuine then you will definitely get the grant for sure....

Hope we all get grand soon.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Day 135 this is depressing    

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanavsharma

Rajaastha said:


> kanavsharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 14 months is a long period.
> I have uploaded letter from HR, most of the salary slips from June 2009 to Dec 2017, joining and promotion letters, also uploaded form 26as and bank statements (highlighted salary) in Jan with hope that atleast they will get a notification that something has been added to my account.
> 
> I haven't uploaded resume though, could this be the cause?
> 
> 
> 
> Your documents are fine.
> 
> No need of resume if CO didn't ask.
> 
> DIBP is doing lots of checks in random applications or once the application is send for some check they are digging it so late......only DIBP knows...
> 
> But the truth is, if you are genuine then you will definitely get the grant for sure....
> 
> Hope we all get grand soon.
Click to expand...


Hmmmm, that's the only thing we can do.


----------



## kanavsharma

gonnabeexpat said:


> Day 135 this is depressing
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


333 days. Don't want to celebrate 'waiting anniversary'.

?


----------



## denizu

kanavsharma said:


> 333 days. Don't want to celebrate 'waiting anniversary'.
> 
> ?


ohh sorry mate. have ever tried to call DIBP or raise a complaint?


----------



## ashishjain

Day 54 since lodgement

Day 29 since CO Contact !


----------



## kanavsharma

denizu said:


> kanavsharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 333 days. Don't want to celebrate 'waiting anniversary'.
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ohh sorry mate. have ever tried to call DIBP or raise a complaint?
Click to expand...


Yes buddy everything done. Emails, calls, complaint.


----------



## dbimmigrant84

kanavsharma said:


> Yes buddy everything done. Emails, calls, complaint.


Did you change any companies or is it only one company throughout?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

kanavsharma said:


> Yes buddy everything done. Emails, calls, complaint.


Did you get any employment verification?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanavsharma

dbimmigrant84 said:


> kanavsharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes buddy everything done. Emails, calls, complaint.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you change any companies or is it only one company throughout?
Click to expand...


One single company from June 2009 till today.
No gap in education/employment.


----------



## kanavsharma

gonnabeexpat said:


> kanavsharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes buddy everything done. Emails, calls, complaint.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get any employment verification?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Confirmed in semptember. There wasn't anything by then. Not asking again as it may affect my appraisal.


----------



## dbimmigrant84

kanavsharma said:


> Confirmed in semptember. There wasn't anything by then. Not asking again as it may affect my appraisal.


Did you check: https://www.igis.gov.au/complaints/immigration-matters
https://www.asio.gov.au

It says, 

The Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) is responsible for processing applications for Australian visas. The Inspector-General of Intelligence and Security has no jurisdiction over DIBP, however, DIBP sometimes refers visa applications to the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation (ASIO) for security assessment. IGIS has jurisdiction only with regard to actions taken by ASIO, and not for other checks that DIBP may request.

The IGIS has received thousands of complaints and queries about delays in the processing of security assessments for visa applicants. The IGIS has also received a more limited number of complaints and queries concerning delays in the processing of security assessments for citizenship applications. Only a very small percentage of these have been caused by errors resulting in a delay in the completion of the security assessment.

In order to provide assurance to the public that ASIO is managing the processing of security assessments for visa and citizenship applicants with legality and propriety, we maintain ongoing contact with ASIO staff and management to monitor ASIO’s security processes and assessment practices.

In general we will not inquire into individual complaints about lack of timeliness in any case where an application for a permanent visa is less than 12 months old, or where an application for a temporary visa is less than six months old. IGIS will consider complaints about timeliness where a visa application is more than 6 or 12 months old, on a case by case basis.

Before making a complaint to IGIS, we recommend that you contact your DIBP case officer to check that you have provided all the information requested to complete the assessment process.

If you wish to make a complaint online, please do so via our online complaint form.


----------



## mastkhare

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Did you check: https://www.igis.gov.au/complaints/immigration-matters
> 
> https://www.asio.gov.au
> 
> 
> 
> It says,
> 
> 
> 
> The Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) is responsible for processing applications for Australian visas. The Inspector-General of Intelligence and Security has no jurisdiction over DIBP, however, DIBP sometimes refers visa applications to the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation (ASIO) for security assessment. IGIS has jurisdiction only with regard to actions taken by ASIO, and not for other checks that DIBP may request.
> 
> 
> 
> The IGIS has received thousands of complaints and queries about delays in the processing of security assessments for visa applicants. The IGIS has also received a more limited number of complaints and queries concerning delays in the processing of security assessments for citizenship applications. Only a very small percentage of these have been caused by errors resulting in a delay in the completion of the security assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> In order to provide assurance to the public that ASIO is managing the processing of security assessments for visa and citizenship applicants with legality and propriety, we maintain ongoing contact with ASIO staff and management to monitor ASIO’s security processes and assessment practices.
> 
> 
> 
> In general we will not inquire into individual complaints about lack of timeliness in any case where an application for a permanent visa is less than 12 months old, or where an application for a temporary visa is less than six months old. IGIS will consider complaints about timeliness where a visa application is more than 6 or 12 months old, on a case by case basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Before making a complaint to IGIS, we recommend that you contact your DIBP case officer to check that you have provided all the information requested to complete the assessment process.
> 
> 
> 
> If you wish to make a complaint online, please do so via our online complaint form.




This is very useful information, thanks for sharing it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanavsharma

dbimmigrant84 said:


> kanavsharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed in semptember. There wasn't anything by then. Not asking again as it may affect my appraisal.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you check: https://www.igis.gov.au/complaints/immigration-matters
> https://www.asio.gov.au
> 
> It says,
> 
> The Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) is responsible for processing applications for Australian visas. The Inspector-General of Intelligence and Security has no jurisdiction over DIBP, however, DIBP sometimes refers visa applications to the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation (ASIO) for security assessment. IGIS has jurisdiction only with regard to actions taken by ASIO, and not for other checks that DIBP may request.
> 
> The IGIS has received thousands of complaints and queries about delays in the processing of security assessments for visa applicants. The IGIS has also received a more limited number of complaints and queries concerning delays in the processing of security assessments for citizenship applications. Only a very small percentage of these have been caused by errors resulting in a delay in the completion of the security assessment.
> 
> In order to provide assurance to the public that ASIO is managing the processing of security assessments for visa and citizenship applicants with legality and propriety, we maintain ongoing contact with ASIO staff and management to monitor ASIO?s security processes and assessment practices.
> 
> In general we will not inquire into individual complaints about lack of timeliness in any case where an application for a permanent visa is less than 12 months old, or where an application for a temporary visa is less than six months old. IGIS will consider complaints about timeliness where a visa application is more than 6 or 12 months old, on a case by case basis.
> 
> Before making a complaint to IGIS, we recommend that you contact your DIBP case officer to check that you have provided all the information requested to complete the assessment process.
> 
> If you wish to make a complaint online, please do so via our online complaint form.
Click to expand...

No I didn't check this. But I do had a talk with a guy who said everything has been provided and we pick cases depending on requirements. So according to this they don't need more software developers but then I saw number of ppl with same code getting grants.
He also said to send an email to Co.
I did that. Waited for some time and thn moved with complaint. 
And I will complete 12 months in March.


----------



## hamidaims

I have uploaded files with 300 to 600 DPI Images while DIBP demands files with 96 DPI.
Is this any wrong thing that I have done?


----------



## renumahale

Even we uploaded files with 300dpi....its no problem at all

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbimmigrant84

kanavsharma said:


> No I didn't check this. But I do had a talk with a guy who said everything has been provided and we pick cases depending on requirements. So according to this they don't need more software developers but then I saw number of ppl with same code getting grants.
> He also said to send an email to Co.
> I did that. Waited for some time and thn moved with complaint.
> And I will complete 12 months in March.


I wish you get the grant before March. But in any case i think it is worth a try to raise the complaint with igis after completion of 1 year if u still don't get a grant.


----------



## andreyx108b

dbimmigrant84 said:


> I wish you get the grant before March. But in any case i think it is worth a try to raise the complaint with igis after completion of 1 year if u still don't get a grant.


I think this is very silly practice raising complaints and especially advising it to everyone on this forum. 

The process takes time, liking it or not - the work needs to be done.


----------



## andreyx108b

kanavsharma said:


> No I didn't check this. But I do had a talk with a guy who said everything has been provided and we pick cases depending on requirements. So according to this they don't need more software developers but then I saw number of ppl with same code getting grants.
> He also said to send an email to Co.
> I did that. Waited for some time and thn moved with complaint.
> And I will complete 12 months in March.


Whoever said above is making things up. 

12 months is very usual. 

18 month is rare. 

You will get your grant soon.


----------



## andreyx108b

hamidaims said:


> I have uploaded files with 300 to 600 DPI Images while DIBP demands files with 96 DPI.
> Is this any wrong thing that I have done?


Thats good.


----------



## dbimmigrant84

andreyx108b said:


> I think this is very silly practice raising complaints and especially advising it to everyone on this forum.
> 
> The process takes time, liking it or not - the work needs to be done.


I agree, but it is clearly mentioned that if the case takes more than 1 year then they can complain about it. Moreover, it is neither a good practice for an institution like DIBP to keep people waiting without any proper response.

Again, its my perception and i could be wrong as well.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## denizu

ashishjain said:


> Day 54 since lodgement
> 
> Day 29 since CO Contact !


we have similar timelines. hope we get grants soon.


----------



## kanavsharma

dbimmigrant84 said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is very silly practice raising complaints and especially advising it to everyone on this forum.
> 
> The process takes time, liking it or not - the work needs to be done.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but it is clearly mentioned that if the case takes more than 1 year then they can complain about it. Moreover, it is neither a good practice for an institution like DIBP to keep people waiting without any proper response.
> 
> Again, its my perception and i could be wrong as well.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I too agree on this. Atleast specify what is wrong, what is the sub status.. Instead of just showing Assesment is progress let us know where the application is.

I would have just waited if they had atleast informed the last day they picked my case.

Let's hope everything ends well.
Trying to spend these days in most productive manner.


----------



## misecmisc

ashishjain said:


> Day 54 since lodgement
> 
> Day 29 since CO Contact !


Hi friend, may you get your visa soon.

May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## andreyx108b

kanavsharma said:


> I too agree on this. Atleast specify what is wrong, what is the sub status.. Instead of just showing Assesment is progress let us know where the application is.
> 
> I would have just waited if they had atleast informed the last day they picked my case.
> 
> Let's hope everything ends well.
> Trying to spend these days in most productive manner.




That would create and encourage further questions. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Two queries here -
1. The current company in which I am working, if I give my joining letter and my roles and responsibilities letter which is say 5 months old, then in this case will CO ask me for my latest employment letter from current company for an evidence that I am still working in my current company? Has anybody here been asked/heard about somebody who was asked by CO for a more recent employment letter from current company?
2. For my previous companies work experience, I have submitted joining letter, release letter and roles and responsibilities letter, one form 16 for each company and only 2 months payslips from each company - Will these documents be sufficient or will CO ask for bank statements from me too for salary credit? Any thoughts/information here please.
So please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## adahmed

A. Friends I need advice on 189 vs 190: 

1. 189 Invite Received - To apply for Visa Invite and lodge on or before 16 April 2017
2. 190 NSW Nomination Invite Received - To apply for Nomination
3. Best date to lodge my application (as securing US PCC may take 2-3 months)

B. Help on: 
3. Issuance of PCC from United States - Channelers from Pakistan - Processing time - Getting fingerprints on card (any official agents/technicians) - Can anyone help me with this please!

Apparently, it seems that I must go for 189 as it's a Visa Invite and it's federal / Independent visa which doesn't come with any strings attached to it. But the only problem for me to lodge an application is to secure US PCC, which would take around 2 to 3 months (as listed on FBI site). 

1. So I am not sure what would be the ideal time to lodge an application. If I lodge one soon, I am sure CO may ask me to submit US PCC which could take time and I was told by someone that CO must be responded within 28 days of query. So should I buy maximum time and lodge my application around April 15 and accordingly upload all relevant documents around that time and expect to receive US PCC around that time which I could upload without worrying about CO query and 28 days response time?

2. Is it correct to assume that until I lodge my application I can't be assigned HAP or other relevant IDs for medical examination? Is it something I can undergo without accepting visa Invite but can still somehow generate HAP/relevant ID which the clinic requires? I was also told by someone that you don't go for medical until CO prompts you to, which I kinda find absurd - Please help me understand how this works?

3. My friend (he was granted 190 visa around April 2016) suggests that now that i have received 190 state nomination invite I must get nominated and apply in parallel for US PCC and hopefully I will have enough time to submit my PCC under 190 as compared to 189 because there is a possibility that I might not be able to respond to CO query within alloted 28 days in respect of US PCC and I could be refused visa. 

Another reason why I am told to go for 190 is because its faster compared to 189. So he thinks in my situation 190 (state nomination approval + visa grant along with US PCC submission) could be viable and faster option compared to 189. 

I had to explain aforementioned scenario to make sure I could be advised accordingly by people who might have been in the same situation in past or at least can suggest based on their understanding of the process. Need your advice, it's urgent!

Thanks in advance!
--------------------------------------------------
261313: Software Engineer
189 EOI: 65 points - 31/12/2016
190 EOI: 70 points - 31/12/2016
190 State Nomination Invite - 9/2/2017
189 Invite - 15/2/2017


----------



## impious.rocker

Hi guys,
Need some advice so proceed with accepting invite or not, actually, I received an invite yesterday so I was preparing to start the visa application when I noticed that the PTE speaking score is incorrect. 
In EOI it is mentioned 68 but in actual it is 66, do guys think will it cause a big trouble? Even though changing the score doesn't have any impact on overall score of 10 for proficient language skill as it requires at least 65 each.
I have 75, 76 and 78 in listening, reading and writing.


----------



## ptyrps

Hello everyone 

need your kind help and expert advise for the delay after employment verification 
by Aus High commission (AHC) New Delhi, 

Don't know how to reach DIBP about my visa,

Employment verification on previous employer and personal telephonic interview was 
on 13th Oct 2016, till date there is no response.

I tried calling the Brisbane Immi office, Que for call is 1 hr!! 

the following is complete scenario

04-Jan-2016 Applied EOI

07-Jan-2016 Received Invi

05-Feb-2016 Paid fees for myself and spouse

All docs uploaded in PCC, medicals, Aus fed police certif, before 60 days (8-MAR-2016)

23-May-2016 Additional details of my spouse incl resume and qualfication for Master degree, my English score of PTE (as it didn't reach DIBP)

02-Jun-2016 All docs provided requested by case officer from Brisbane

30-Sep-2016 Current employer verification AHC 

10-Oct-2016 Personal interview over phone for 20 mins

13-Oct-2016 2nd employer verification completed.

till date no update.


----------



## dakshch

ramarajan_me said:


> I am sure the entire group will erupt when you get your grant mate.. We all are as excited as you for your grant to come out.. All the best friend..!!






kamalendra said:


> I have a random feeling that u will get before 450 days,, might b today,,, all the very best from heart




Thanku for your wishes... I really need them


----------



## dakshch

andreyx108b said:


> Whoever said above is making things up.
> 
> 
> 
> 12 months is very usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 18 month is rare.
> 
> 
> 
> You will get your grant soon.




I am at 15 months... thats right in the middle of usual and rare


----------



## dakshch

Rajaastha said:


> I also complained in the DIBP site got a reply after 30 days says your application is still under process.
> 
> 
> 
> For me emp verification calls from AHC to me and to my manager happened after 14 monts of visa application.
> 
> 
> 
> For emp proof what are the documents you uploaded??




My employer too received a call from AHC after 14 months... its 15 months now but nothing yet....


4 weeks since employment verification


----------



## dreamsanj

impious.rocker said:


> Hi guys,
> Need some advice so proceed with accepting invite or not, actually, I received an invite yesterday so I was preparing to start the visa application when I noticed that the PTE speaking score is incorrect.
> In EOI it is mentioned 68 but in actual it is 66, do guys think will it cause a big trouble? Even though changing the score doesn't have any impact on overall score of 10 for proficient language skill as it requires at least 65 each.
> I have 75, 76 and 78 in listening, reading and writing.


No problem.. Go ahead and fill in.. This time put correct marks 

eoi 26111- Nov 17/2015
invite 190- may 5/2016
visa lodge - may 25/2016
status:received
grant : to be updated


----------



## denizu

andreyx108b said:


> Whoever said above is making things up.
> 
> 12 months is very usual.
> 
> 18 month is rare.
> 
> You will get your grant soon.


the average days to grant on myimmitracker is 85 days, which means less than 3 months. so how can you say 12 months are very usual? statistically it makes no sense. i believe more than 6 months is rare.


----------



## andreyx108b

denizu said:


> the average days to grant on myimmitracker is 85 days, which means less than 3 months. so how can you say 12 months are very usual? statistically it makes no sense. i believe more than 6 months is rare.




Is "usual" statistical term? 

I see, give or take ~5%-10% of cases go over 6 month. Is this a lot? Not really, but still we do see such cases. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Folks,

It's depressing to see cases stuck up and also those delayed due to employment checks. People have not heard anything for around 9 months to more than 1 year. And I thought Australia needs skilled people and hence this system.

Indeed there is money and time involved of every applicant. DIBP should accept that, respect that and improve their feedback system. Why not have a timeline and partial refund system if not assessed within it. Such options will give applicant a chance to withdraw without much financial and time loss. 

Also Assessment in progress is poor way to communicate. It reminds me of PTE's summarize in one sentence. We all know the score for this response.

To add, whats missing is managing applicants expectations and the most basic thing i.e. to have timeline. Infinity is no good to anyone. One should not say Adelaide/Brisbane is working or things are happening but rather say in clear terms that it will so many days/months to finalize. I have worked with clients who commit to deliver every friday of coming week and the day never comes. That is why timeline matters!


----------



## andreyx108b

ethical.prodigy said:


> Folks,
> 
> It's depressing to see cases stuck up and also those delayed due to employment checks. People have not heard anything for around 9 months to more than 1 year. And I thought Australia needs skilled people and hence this system.
> 
> Indeed there is money and time involved of every applicant. DIBP should accept that, respect that and improve their feedback system. Why not have a timeline and partial refund system if not assessed within it. Such options will give applicant a chance to withdraw without much financial and time loss.
> 
> Also Assessment in progress is poor way to communicate. It reminds me of PTE's summarize in one sentence. We all know the score for this response.
> 
> To add, whats missing is managing applicants expectations and the most basic thing i.e. to have timeline. Infinity is no good to anyone. One should not say Adelaide/Brisbane is working or things are happening but rather say in clear terms that it will so many days/months to finalize. I have worked with clients who commit to deliver every friday of coming week and the day never comes. That is why timeline matters!




90% get cleared in 6 months. 70%+ get cleared in 3 months. 

Yes, some have to wait, yes it is difficult to wait, but it is the best system so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Two queries here -
1. The current company in which I am working, if I give my joining letter and my roles and responsibilities letter which is say 5 months old, then in this case will CO ask me for my latest employment letter from current company for an evidence that I am still working in my current company? Has anybody here been asked/heard about somebody who was asked by CO for a more recent employment letter from current company?
2. For my previous companies work experience, I have submitted joining letter, release letter and roles and responsibilities letter, one form 16 for each company and only 2 months payslips from each company - Will these documents be sufficient or will CO ask for bank statements from me too for salary credit? Any thoughts/information here please.
So please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

tapanagkumar said:


> But why do you want to drop if you don't get a grant within three months.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


So as per you, how much time an applicant should wait for getting his Aus PR visa? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

misecmisc said:


> So as per you, how much time an applicant should wait for getting his Aus PR visa? Please suggest. Thanks.


Indefinite , any kind of explanation would only lead to bitter disappointment

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ken1990

hi..

I just want to know how many of you getting that fear of quitting the job here and travelling to Australia to find new one? Because I do. Well honestly, worries never end..

Thank you!


----------



## misecmisc

gonnabeexpat said:


> Indefinite , any kind of explanation would only lead to bitter disappointment
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi friend, then I think my thinking is ok that I can give maximum of 3 months time to DIBP to send me my Aus PR visa. After 3 months, I will try to completely drop this idea of going to Aus and then I will try to see which other countries I can go. I will see where my life takes me in future.
May you get your visa soon. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## vikaschandra

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Two queries here -
> 1. The current company in which I am working, if I give my joining letter and my roles and responsibilities letter which is say 5 months old, then in this case will CO ask me for my latest employment letter from current company for an evidence that I am still working in my current company? Has anybody here been asked/heard about somebody who was asked by CO for a more recent employment letter from current company?
> 2. For my previous companies work experience, I have submitted joining letter, release letter and roles and responsibilities letter, one form 16 for each company and only 2 months payslips from each company - Will these documents be sufficient or will CO ask for bank statements from me too for salary credit? Any thoughts/information here please.
> So please suggest. Thanks.


1. Provide latest payslips from the current company which will be an evidence that you are still employed with the same company. Usually the CO accept the same R&R that was provided during assessment. Though asking for new R&R happens at times
2. Try to add more payslip (beginning of the job, mid of the job tenure and end of the job)to be on safer side.


----------



## CaJn

misecmisc said:


> So as per you, how much time an applicant should wait for getting his Aus PR visa? Please suggest. Thanks.


It would be wise for you to look at the elaborate analytics available here and come up with the combinations for yourself, because if you as individuals it would be based on their experience and as suggested by gonnabeexpat it will pull you down further (though I don't if there is any room for that)

All the best!


----------



## rvd

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Two queries here -
> 1. The current company in which I am working, if I give my joining letter and my roles and responsibilities letter which is say 5 months old, then in this case will CO ask me for my latest employment letter from current company for an evidence that I am still working in my current company? Has anybody here been asked/heard about somebody who was asked by CO for a more recent employment letter from current company?
> 2. For my previous companies work experience, I have submitted joining letter, release letter and roles and responsibilities letter, one form 16 for each company and only 2 months payslips from each company - Will these documents be sufficient or will CO ask for bank statements from me too for salary credit? Any thoughts/information here please.
> So please suggest. Thanks.



I assume that you have made lots of research and provided the required documents. You completed your visa lodge and uploaded the document. Also you are very well aware that your case is not going to get direct grant. So I would recommend sit back and relax instead researching further. Wait for CO contact.

I believe in "Too much of preparation spoils the party".


----------



## rvd

misecmisc said:


> Hi friend, then I think my thinking is ok that I can give maximum of 3 months time to DIBP to send me my Aus PR visa. After 3 months, I will try to completely drop this idea of going to Aus and then I will try to see which other countries I can go. I will see where my life takes me in future.
> May you get your visa soon. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


I think you should stop posting this information again and again in the forum. It is your decision to go for Aus PR and there is no point in giving your deadline to DIBP; however, DIBP case officers may not go through this forum to check your deadlines.

If your are not interested in waiting and you might be such a rich person to spend lot of money without expecting the results but please don't creep on the forum. People are here to share their knowledge, experience and provide moral support with positive hopes.


----------



## kanavsharma

ken1990 said:


> hi..
> 
> I just want to know how many of you getting that fear of quitting the job here and travelling to Australia to find new one? Because I do. Well honestly, worries never end..
> U
> Thank you!


 I too. it's a risk,but worth a try


----------



## kanavsharma

Any grants today?


----------



## CaJn

ken1990 said:


> hi..
> 
> I just want to know how many of you getting that fear of quitting the job here and travelling to Australia to find new one? Because I do. Well honestly, worries never end..
> 
> Thank you!


True, this I would say is the biggest decision!

It isn't a cake walk once u migrate here to land into a suitable job, because the first question asked is if you have local experience. But if you have impeccable domain knowledge, which is also niche etc you will land in one soon. Please allow couple of months to settle in !

my 2 cents.

All the best..


----------



## rvd

ptyrps said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> need your kind help and expert advise for the delay after employment verification
> by Aus High commission (AHC) New Delhi,
> 
> Don't know how to reach DIBP about my visa,
> 
> Employment verification on previous employer and personal telephonic interview was
> on 13th Oct 2016, till date there is no response.
> 
> I tried calling the Brisbane Immi office, Que for call is 1 hr!!
> 
> the following is complete scenario
> 
> 04-Jan-2016 Applied EOI
> 
> 07-Jan-2016 Received Invi
> 
> 05-Feb-2016 Paid fees for myself and spouse
> 
> All docs uploaded in PCC, medicals, Aus fed police certif, before 60 days (8-MAR-2016)
> 
> 23-May-2016 Additional details of my spouse incl resume and qualfication for Master degree, my English score of PTE (as it didn't reach DIBP)
> 
> 02-Jun-2016 All docs provided requested by case officer from Brisbane
> 
> 30-Sep-2016 Current employer verification AHC
> 
> 10-Oct-2016 Personal interview over phone for 20 mins
> 
> 13-Oct-2016 2nd employer verification completed.
> 
> till date no update.





Have you tried to call AHC to check whether all the verification are done from AHC side. Most people are saying that after they reach DIBP getting only the standard response.

I feel it as an additional option but not sure about the result. Call and request them to help by explaining the delay if you get a chance to speak with some nice guy in AHC.

All the best. Wishing you and all sooner grant.


----------



## superman1

Hello guys....

My wife has applied for ACS assessment , on feb 7 and it went to stage 4 on feb 9. since then its still on stage 4. she checked with her employer no verification call or email so far. nervous and curious? need some advice on this plz. thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Two queries here -
> 
> 1. The current company in which I am working, if I give my joining letter and my roles and responsibilities letter which is say 5 months old, then in this case will CO ask me for my latest employment letter from current company for an evidence that I am still working in my current company? Has anybody here been asked/heard about somebody who was asked by CO for a more recent employment letter from current company?
> 
> 2. For my previous companies work experience, I have submitted joining letter, release letter and roles and responsibilities letter, one form 16 for each company and only 2 months payslips from each company - Will these documents be sufficient or will CO ask for bank statements from me too for salary credit? Any thoughts/information here please.
> 
> So please suggest. Thanks.




Are you claiming points for new company? Have assessed it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

superman1 said:


> Hello guys....
> 
> 
> 
> My wife has applied for ACS assessment , on feb 7 and it went to stage 4 on feb 9. since then its still on stage 4. she checked with her employer no verification call or email so far. nervous and curious? need some advice on this plz. thanks in advance.




Acs never (at least not while i have been on this forum) verifies. You will get the results soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

rvd said:


> Have you tried to call AHC to check whether all the verification are done from AHC side. Most people are saying that after they reach DIBP getting only the standard response.
> 
> I feel it as an additional option but not sure about the result. Call and request them to help by explaining the delay if you get a chance to speak with some nice guy in AHC.
> 
> All the best. Wishing you and all sooner grant.




People tried. They can see applicant name but no details. Usually respond - "we cant help". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pras07

andreyx108b said:


> Acs never (at least not while i have been on this forum) verifies. You will get the results soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have started doing the verification. One of my friend's friend's employer had received an email verifying his ACS documents during ACS assessment. I believe almost 3-4 months back.


----------



## hari_it_ram

No employment verification ( at least recently ) will take place during ACS process. You will receive the outcome very soon as stage 4 takes 1 or 2 weeks. All the best.



superman1 said:


> Hello guys....
> 
> My wife has applied for ACS assessment , on feb 7 and it went to stage 4 on feb 9. since then its still on stage 4. she checked with her employer no verification call or email so far. nervous and curious? need some advice on this plz. thanks in advance.


----------



## hari_it_ram

It has become a trend recently, talking negative about their own case and waiting for others to "up their confidence". It better to ignore these message.



rvd said:


> I think you should stop posting this information again and again in the forum. It is your decision to go for Aus PR and there is no point in giving your deadline to DIBP; however, DIBP case officers may not go through this forum to check your deadlines.
> 
> If your are not interested in waiting and you might be such a rich person to spend lot of money without expecting the results but please don't creep on the forum. People are here to share their knowledge, experience and provide moral support with positive hopes.


----------



## superman1

hari_it_ram said:


> No employment verification ( at least recently ) will take place during ACS process. You will receive the outcome very soon as stage 4 takes 1 or 2 weeks. All the best.


Thanks hari... ive been following on this forum on regular basis. Thanks for the help


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Hi Friends

My company is planning to depute me abroad for a year. I do not wish to go as coming out will be difficult

If I write to GSM email id with this reason (and show documentary proof) will they help in processing my application quickly ?


----------



## misecmisc

andreyx108b said:


> Are you claiming points for new company? Have assessed it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Andrey, yes out of the 8 years relevant which gives me 15 points for work experience, the last 2 years nearly from my last company. ACS assessment was done on Oct-16 and this current employment was considered relevant. The roles and responsibilities letter was issued in Oct-16. So can CO ask me to send a new letter from my current company stating that I am currently employed at my current company. For my current company I have submitted my Jan-17 and my Dec-16 payslips. So what do you think can the CO still ask me for the above new letter from my current company which would state that I am currently working in my current company? Please suggest. All thoughts are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> My company is planning to depute me abroad for a year. I do not wish to go as coming out will be difficult
> 
> If I write to GSM email id with this reason (and show documentary proof) will they help in processing my application quickly ?


Hi, why do you say that coming out will be difficult from abroad? - You can resign your company from abroad also - is it correct? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b

misecmisc said:


> Hi Andrey, yes out of the 8 years relevant which gives me 15 points for work experience, the last 2 years nearly from my last company. ACS assessment was done on Oct-16 and this current employment was considered relevant. The roles and responsibilities letter was issued in Oct-16. So can CO ask me to send a new letter from my current company stating that I am currently employed at my current company. For my current company I have submitted my Jan-17 and my Dec-16 payslips. So what do you think can the CO still ask me for the above new letter from my current company which would state that I am currently working in my current company? Please suggest. All thoughts are welcome. Thanks.




Yea, very high chance they will request, better be proactive and upload latest payslip aa evidence at least. If you can get a new letter too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

misecmisc said:


> Hi, why do you say that coming out will be difficult from abroad? - You can resign your company from abroad also - is it correct? Please suggest. Thanks.


Once you are in a contract, it becomes difficult - if I really want to, I can.. But it will huge hassle for company


----------



## misecmisc

rvd said:


> I think you should stop posting this information again and again in the forum. It is your decision to go for Aus PR and there is no point in giving your deadline to DIBP; however, DIBP case officers may not go through this forum to check your deadlines.
> 
> If your are not interested in waiting and you might be such a rich person to spend lot of money without expecting the results but please don't creep on the forum. People are here to share their knowledge, experience and provide moral support with positive hopes.


Hi, just thought of clarifying one thing - I am not a rich person, rather just a middleclass person and I work to support my family and the only reason I am applying for Aus PR is that it will give me a chance to go to Aus and get a job there so that I can earn some good money for my family and then I can retire soon from my work.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

misecmisc said:


> Hi, just thought of clarifying one thing - I am not a rich person, rather just a middleclass person and the only reason I am applying for Aus PR is that it will give me a chance to go to Aus and get a job there so that I can earn some good money for my family and then I can retire soon from my work.


You have been in this group since June 2014

Now finally when your visa is applied, you are saying you will give it only 3 months

Please give your self time. You deserve it


----------



## rvd

misecmisc said:


> Hi, just thought of clarifying one thing - I am not a rich person, rather just a middleclass person and I work to support my family and the only reason I am applying for Aus PR is that it will give me a chance to go to Aus and get a job there so that I can earn some good money for my family and then I can retire soon from my work.


Honestly and sincerely I wish you to get your grant soon. 

I wish you don't need to stress that in most of your posts about the 3 months deadline. You did your part and leave the rest to God or if you don't believe in God then leave it your fate.

Secondly I and even you would have went through many posts about life in Aus where saving of money will not be easy but we will not know until we see the reality. 

As far as I know gulf is the best place you will able to save more money with no taxes and expenses are lesser than of the developed countries. But nowadays situation are little different due to oil prices. But big problem is that visa will be cancelled immediately once we lost the job. It is just my thought.

All the best for your speedy grant and hope your dreams come true soon.


----------



## hamidaims

Any Expert Can give suggestions?

I have applied 189 Visa application along with my spouse and 2 kids. My work experience is from June 2002 - today

I have uploaded following documents.

1) Passports (all applicants)
2) Birth Certificates of kids
3) ID Card of Spouse and me
4) Family Tree
5) Marriage Certificate
6) My Skills Assessment
7) My CAE (English Certificate)
8) Education Documents
9) Employment Certificate
10) Tax Deduction Certificate
11) Salary slips Last 1 year
12) Promotion letters
13) Bank Statement showing Salary Last 1 year
14) Monthly Income Tax Challans Last 5 years
15) Annual Income Tax Returns of Employees Last 5 Years
16) Police Certificate (Me & Spouse)
17) Polio Certificate (All Applicants)
18) Medical
19) Spouse IELTS
20) Form 80 & 1221 (Me and Spouse)

Now what anything else I should upload from job side?

Any Expert Advise please.


----------



## superman1

I am no an expert, just an beginner. still waiting for on acs assessment.

as far as i did my research i think u have uploaded enough of documents then wat it requires. so i believe CO will definitely get back to you only with grant lettearty:r. Gud luck mate...


----------



## misecmisc

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> You have been in this group since June-2014
> 
> Now finally when your visa is applied, you are saying you will give it only 3 months
> 
> Please give your self time. You deserve it


Ah this 2014 thing  . Let me tell you my story so far. In 2014, I was working in my third company and in June 2014 (if I remember correctly) one friend of mine told me about this Aus PR process and he told about this website too. I registered on this website and started preparation for IELTS. After 1 month of preparation gave IELTS and scored 6.5 in speaking and 7 in remaining sections - I needed 7 in all sections to give me 10 points. Then I got disappointed with IELTS and during that time, since I was already trying to look for other job opportunities in our country India, then I got a job offer from my current company in India. So I left my third company and joined my fourth company, which is my current company because my current company is a very good company to work with and so I also dropped this idea of going to apply for Aus PR visa completely at that stage. Then 2 years almost passed and last year in Oct-2016 I think since I was thinking of moving abroad to earn money, a thought came for Aus PR but I thought may be IELTS score validity is 2 years, so my IELTS score would have already expired, but then a next thought came to me that why not check IELTS score validity once instead of assuming it to be 2 years, then I searched on google and found that surprise for me that IELTS score validity is 3 years, so I had almost 1 year validity left for IELTS. Then I logged back into this website after 2 years, with my first post in this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1153938-how-proceed-aus-visa.html. So effectively, my Aus PR journey started from Oct-2016. Then I came to know about PTE test. Then I went for ACS assessment in Oct-16 and finally after second test at PTE got 10 points for English in Nov-16. So effectively my current Aus PR journey started from Oct-16 and it is running for 5 months currently and it is currently running only because of the help and moral support provided by all friends on this forum.


----------



## andreyx108b

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> You have been in this group since June 2014
> 
> Now finally when your visa is applied, you are saying you will give it only 3 months
> 
> Please give your self time. You deserve it


Why giving up, just forget about the visa... and smile once get grant letter.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Hi Experts,

My status for Notification of incorrect answer(s)" is showing Submitted 11 Feb.

Will this ever change to something else or it remains "Submitted".

Thanks again!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Feeling depressed day 139  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

gonnabeexpat said:


> Feeling depressed day 139
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Don't worry friend. Your visa would be just round the corner. May you get your visa today itself.

May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## tapanagkumar

Hello All,

I was invited to apply for visa under subclass 189 on Feb 1st. After 15 days of struggle I am now ready with the money and documents which needs to be submitted. I am planning to apply for the visa my be tomorrow or day after tomorrow. However, after seeing the wait times of our fellow team members, I am now reluctant to apply for visa and also feeling bit tensed. Do you suggest me to go ahead and pay for the visa. Please suggest. My code is 261313. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## baokar1

Today Finally I got PR( Golden mail at 5.11 am ist )

Here is my journey , It all started in Apr 2016 when my neighbor moved to canada on PR I got to know from my Mom, I was also thinking of Canada immigration. So I started checking with few consultants which one is feasible one and all of them suggested for Australia.I started preparing for IELTS enrolled in a class ,in the meantime I had shortlisted one consultant(BBC migration bandra mumbai) and started process with him , wasted 60k he was so arrogant , he was not sharing any details and communication for my application , without informing me he had filed eoi for 457 category later I had withdrawn application from him,I studied for two months for IELTS but in the end achieved 6.5 in writing , then I again thought I can go for canada I purchased the WES voucher for ECA assesment but thinking of giving last shot for PTE exam and I scored well in writing I scored 82 which was weaker area as per IELTS. So I Finally submitted EOI and thanks to this forum who stopped me from over claiming the points for experience. 2 days later I got NSW nomination mail , i also paid for the nsw nomination . I had posted query for my wifes passport and there I came in contact with *sanjeev undri ,gonnabeexpat,vikaschandra , sultan_azam* and many other people who were helpful.After some days I received invite for 189 I lodged the visa ASAP with my new passport completed my pcc medicals , but 10 days later got mail from co for wife's passport pcc form 80 medicals then I came to know that wife should have been added previously while lodging I was not aware of the fact that wife's medical and pcc are to be done irrespective whether she has applied. The the struggle for passport started as I had mere 28 days to submit her details ,hired one agent had to visit the police station for verification and finally the passport arrived exactly on the 26 th day then booked for her pcc to my surprise no slot was available in mumbai , then went to nashik for her pcc. After the pcc we were travelling from nashik to mumbai and the car broke down and for 2 hours journey it took 10 hours .But this was not the end even though I had all the documents i was not able to attach the docs in the application as I had crossed the 60 docs limit , so I had no other option than mailing the documents I sent 3 followup mails it took around 62 days and after that my wife got added in the application on 30th November , so i thought of doing her medicals but to my surprise there was no hap id generated so mailed co 2 times but as usual there was no reply and there was vacation time in Australia so had to wait till new year and finally in new year on 3rd jan got my wife's hap id ,was done with her medicals on 5th jan and finally submitted it , then the real wait started nearly about 6 weeks and after almost 150 days I Finally received my grant on 16th Feb 2017 with IED 21st sep 2017.
Hope so the second part of the journey will be far more interesting and of less struggle for my Job search in AUstralia. Hope so everybody gets grant as early as possible


----------



## tapanagkumar

baokar1 said:


> Today Finally I got PR( Golden mail at 5.11 am ist )
> 
> Here is my journey , It all started in Apr 2016 when my neighbor moved to canada on PR I got to know from my Mom, I was also thinking of Canada immigration. So I started checking with few consultants which one is feasible one and all of them suggested for Australia.I started preparing for IELTS enrolled in a class ,in the meantime I had shortlisted one consultant(BBC migration bandra mumbai) and started process with him , wasted 60k he was so arrogant , he was not sharing any details and communication for my application , without informing me he had filed eoi for 457 category later I had withdrawn application from him,I studied for two months for IELTS but in the end achieved 6.5 in writing , then I again thought I can go for canada I purchased the WES voucher for ECA assesment but thinking of giving last shot for PTE exam and I scored well in writing I scored 82 which was weaker area as per IELTS. So I Finally submitted EOI and thanks to this forum who stopped me from over claiming the points for experience. 2 days later I got NSW nomination mail , i also paid for the nsw nomination . I had posted query for my wifes passport and there I came in contact with *sanjeev undri ,gonnabeexpat,vikaschandra , sultan_azam* and many other people who were helpful.After some days I received invite for 189 I lodged the visa ASAP with my new passport completed my pcc medicals , but 10 days later got mail from co for wife's passport pcc form 80 medicals then I came to know that wife should have been added previously while lodging I was not aware of the fact that wife's medical and pcc are to be done irrespective whether she has applied. The the struggle for passport started as I had mere 28 days to submit her details ,hired one agent had to visit the police station for verification and finally the passport arrived exactly on the 26 th day then booked for her pcc to my surprise no slot was available in mumbai , then went to nashik for her pcc. After the pcc we were travelling from nashik to mumbai and the car broke down and for 2 hours journey it took 10 hours .But this was not the end even though I had all the documents i was not able to attach the docs in the application as I had crossed the 60 docs limit , so I had no other option than mailing the documents I sent 3 followup mails it took around 62 days and after that my wife got added in the application on 30th November , so i thought of doing her medicals but to my surprise there was no hap id generated so mailed co 2 times but as usual there was no reply and there was vacation time in Australia so had to wait till new year and finally in new year on 3rd jan got my wife's hap id ,was done with her medicals on 5th jan and finally submitted it , then the real wait started nearly about 6 weeks and after almost 150 days I Finally received my grant on 16th Feb 2017 with IED 21st sep 2017.
> Hope so the second part of the journey will be far more interesting and of less struggle for my Job search in AUstralia. Hope so everybody gets grant as early as possible


Congratulations Brother

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## renumahale

baokar1 said:


> Today Finally I got PR( Golden mail at 5.11 am ist )
> 
> Here is my journey , It all started in Apr 2016 when my neighbor moved to canada on PR I got to know from my Mom, I was also thinking of Canada immigration. So I started checking with few consultants which one is feasible one and all of them suggested for Australia.I started preparing for IELTS enrolled in a class ,in the meantime I had shortlisted one consultant(BBC migration bandra mumbai) and started process with him , wasted 60k he was so arrogant , he was not sharing any details and communication for my application , without informing me he had filed eoi for 457 category later I had withdrawn application from him,I studied for two months for IELTS but in the end achieved 6.5 in writing , then I again thought I can go for canada I purchased the WES voucher for ECA assesment but thinking of giving last shot for PTE exam and I scored well in writing I scored 82 which was weaker area as per IELTS. So I Finally submitted EOI and thanks to this forum who stopped me from over claiming the points for experience. 2 days later I got NSW nomination mail , i also paid for the nsw nomination . I had posted query for my wifes passport and there I came in contact with *sanjeev undri ,gonnabeexpat,vikaschandra , sultan_azam* and many other people who were helpful.After some days I received invite for 189 I lodged the visa ASAP with my new passport completed my pcc medicals , but 10 days later got mail from co for wife's passport pcc form 80 medicals then I came to know that wife should have been added previously while lodging I was not aware of the fact that wife's medical and pcc are to be done irrespective whether she has applied. The the struggle for passport started as I had mere 28 days to submit her details ,hired one agent had to visit the police station for verification and finally the passport arrived exactly on the 26 th day then booked for her pcc to my surprise no slot was available in mumbai , then went to nashik for her pcc. After the pcc we were travelling from nashik to mumbai and the car broke down and for 2 hours journey it took 10 hours .But this was not the end even though I had all the documents i was not able to attach the docs in the application as I had crossed the 60 docs limit , so I had no other option than mailing the documents I sent 3 followup mails it took around 62 days and after that my wife got added in the application on 30th November , so i thought of doing her medicals but to my surprise there was no hap id generated so mailed co 2 times but as usual there was no reply and there was vacation time in Australia so had to wait till new year and finally in new year on 3rd jan got my wife's hap id ,was done with her medicals on 5th jan and finally submitted it , then the real wait started nearly about 6 weeks and after almost 150 days I Finally received my grant on 16th Feb 2017 with IED 21st sep 2017.
> Hope so the second part of the journey will be far more interesting and of less struggle for my Job search in AUstralia. Hope so everybody gets grant as early as possible


Congratulations........ 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tapanagkumar

hamidaims said:


> Any Expert Can give suggestions?
> 
> I have applied 189 Visa application along with my spouse and 2 kids. My work experience is from June 2002 - today
> 
> I have uploaded following documents.
> 
> 1) Passports (all applicants)
> 2) Birth Certificates of kids
> 3) ID Card of Spouse and me
> 4) Family Tree
> 5) Marriage Certificate
> 6) My Skills Assessment
> 7) My CAE (English Certificate)
> 8) Education Documents
> 9) Employment Certificate
> 10) Tax Deduction Certificate
> 11) Salary slips Last 1 year
> 12) Promotion letters
> 13) Bank Statement showing Salary Last 1 year
> 14) Monthly Income Tax Challans Last 5 years
> 15) Annual Income Tax Returns of Employees Last 5 Years
> 16) Police Certificate (Me & Spouse)
> 17) Polio Certificate (All Applicants)
> 18) Medical
> 19) Spouse IELTS
> 20) Form 80 & 1221 (Me and Spouse)
> 
> Now what anything else I should upload from job side?
> 
> Any Expert Advise please.


Sir did you submit 10th class and +12 educational certificates as well?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

baokar1 said:


> Today Finally I got PR( Golden mail at 5.11 am ist )
> 
> Here is my journey ,
> Hope so the second part of the journey will be far more interesting and of less struggle for my Job search in AUstralia. Hope so everybody gets grant as early as possible


Congratulations and all the best your second part of journey.


----------



## fugitive_4u

baokar1 said:


> Today Finally I got PR( Golden mail at 5.11 am ist )
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Hope so the second part of the journey will be far more interesting and of less struggle for my Job search in AUstralia. Hope so everybody gets grant as early as possible


Congratulations dude. Good Luck for your future


----------



## hamidaims

tapanagkumar said:


> Sir did you submit 10th class and +12 educational certificates as well?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Yes all education documents excluding diplomas....


----------



## CaJn

baokar1 said:


> Today Finally I got PR( Golden mail at 5.11 am ist )
> 
> Hope so the second part of the journey will be far more interesting and of less struggle for my Job search in Australia. Hope so everybody gets grant as early as possible


Congratulations and all the very best :thumb:


----------



## rvd

tapanagkumar said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was invited to apply for visa under subclass 189 on Feb 1st. After 15 days of struggle I am now ready with the money and documents which needs to be submitted. I am planning to apply for the visa my be tomorrow or day after tomorrow. However, after seeing the wait times of our fellow team members, I am now reluctant to apply for visa and also feeling bit tensed. Do you suggest me to go ahead and pay for the visa. Please suggest. My code is 261313.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


It seems to be very generic questions everyone has different goals and circumstances.
It is difficult to answer and it is all about your passion. You have to think what made you to go for EOI, definitely something would have pushed you to do so.

My view is as follows:

If you are still thinking about applying that shows you are not in hurry to reach Australia. If you don't have any planned change of circumstances (like marriage, new job etc..) in near future then very well you can go ahead with visa lodge.

Give enough time for the process and once you get the grant you can decide when/whether to go Aus or not. Anyway you will be having at least 3 to 4 years after the initial entry to decide to settle in Aus or not.

Again it is my thought and others may differ. All the best.


----------



## tapanagkumar

rvd said:


> It seems to be very generic questions everyone has different goals and circumstances.
> It is difficult to answer and it is all about your passion. You have to think what made you to go for EOI, definitely something would have pushed you to do so.
> 
> My view is as follows:
> 
> If you are still thinking about applying that shows you are not in hurry to reach Australia. If you don't have any planned change of circumstances (like marriage, new job etc..) in near future then very well you can go ahead with visa lodge.
> 
> Give enough time for the process and once you get the grant you can decide when/whether to go Aus or not. Anyway you will be having at least 3 to 4 years after the initial entry to decide to settle in Aus or not.
> 
> Again it is my thought and others may differ. All the best.


Thankyou very much. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## justin787

baokar1 said:


> Today Finally I got PR( Golden mail at 5.11 am ist )
> 
> Here is my journey , It all started in Apr 2016 when my neighbor moved to canada on PR I got to know from my Mom, I was also thinking of Canada immigration. So I started checking with few consultants which one is feasible one and all of them suggested for Australia.


Grats buddy and bets of luck with the next steps. Good to see more September applicants getting grants.


----------



## mastkhare

baokar1 said:


> Today Finally I got PR( Golden mail at 5.11 am ist )
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my journey , It all started in Apr 2016 when my neighbor moved to canada on PR I got to know from my Mom, I was also thinking of Canada immigration. So I started checking with few consultants which one is feasible one and all of them suggested for Australia.I started preparing for IELTS enrolled in a class ,in the meantime I had shortlisted one consultant(BBC migration bandra mumbai) and started process with him , wasted 60k he was so arrogant , he was not sharing any details and communication for my application , without informing me he had filed eoi for 457 category later I had withdrawn application from him,I studied for two months for IELTS but in the end achieved 6.5 in writing , then I again thought I can go for canada I purchased the WES voucher for ECA assesment but thinking of giving last shot for PTE exam and I scored well in writing I scored 82 which was weaker area as per IELTS. So I Finally submitted EOI and thanks to this forum who stopped me from over claiming the points for experience. 2 days later I got NSW nomination mail , i also paid for the nsw nomination . I had posted query for my wifes passport and there I came in contact with *sanjeev undri ,gonnabeexpat,vikaschandra , sultan_azam* and many other people who were helpful.After some days I received invite for 189 I lodged the visa ASAP with my new passport completed my pcc medicals , but 10 days later got mail from co for wife's passport pcc form 80 medicals then I came to know that wife should have been added previously while lodging I was not aware of the fact that wife's medical and pcc are to be done irrespective whether she has applied. The the struggle for passport started as I had mere 28 days to submit her details ,hired one agent had to visit the police station for verification and finally the passport arrived exactly on the 26 th day then booked for her pcc to my surprise no slot was available in mumbai , then went to nashik for her pcc. After the pcc we were travelling from nashik to mumbai and the car broke down and for 2 hours journey it took 10 hours .But this was not the end even though I had all the documents i was not able to attach the docs in the application as I had crossed the 60 docs limit , so I had no other option than mailing the documents I sent 3 followup mails it took around 62 days and after that my wife got added in the application on 30th November , so i thought of doing her medicals but to my surprise there was no hap id generated so mailed co 2 times but as usual there was no reply and there was vacation time in Australia so had to wait till new year and finally in new year on 3rd jan got my wife's hap id ,was done with her medicals on 5th jan and finally submitted it , then the real wait started nearly about 6 weeks and after almost 150 days I Finally received my grant on 16th Feb 2017 with IED 21st sep 2017.
> 
> Hope so the second part of the journey will be far more interesting and of less struggle for my Job search in AUstralia. Hope so everybody gets grant as early as possible




Congrats brother and best of luck for the future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

baokar1 said:


> Today Finally I got PR( Golden mail at 5.11 am ist )
> 
> Here is my journey , It all started in Apr 2016 when my neighbor moved to canada on PR I got to know from my Mom, I was also thinking of Canada immigration. So I started checking with few consultants which one is feasible one and all of them suggested for Australia.I started preparing for IELTS enrolled in a class ,in the meantime I had shortlisted one consultant(BBC migration bandra mumbai) and started process with him , wasted 60k he was so arrogant , he was not sharing any details and communication for my application , without informing me he had filed eoi for 457 category later I had withdrawn application from him,I studied for two months for IELTS but in the end achieved 6.5 in writing , then I again thought I can go for canada I purchased the WES voucher for ECA assesment but thinking of giving last shot for PTE exam and I scored well in writing I scored 82 which was weaker area as per IELTS. So I Finally submitted EOI and thanks to this forum who stopped me from over claiming the points for experience. 2 days later I got NSW nomination mail , i also paid for the nsw nomination . I had posted query for my wifes passport and there I came in contact with *sanjeev undri ,gonnabeexpat,vikaschandra , sultan_azam* and many other people who were helpful.After some days I received invite for 189 I lodged the visa ASAP with my new passport completed my pcc medicals , but 10 days later got mail from co for wife's passport pcc form 80 medicals then I came to know that wife should have been added previously while lodging I was not aware of the fact that wife's medical and pcc are to be done irrespective whether she has applied. The the struggle for passport started as I had mere 28 days to submit her details ,hired one agent had to visit the police station for verification and finally the passport arrived exactly on the 26 th day then booked for her pcc to my surprise no slot was available in mumbai , then went to nashik for her pcc. After the pcc we were travelling from nashik to mumbai and the car broke down and for 2 hours journey it took 10 hours .But this was not the end even though I had all the documents i was not able to attach the docs in the application as I had crossed the 60 docs limit , so I had no other option than mailing the documents I sent 3 followup mails it took around 62 days and after that my wife got added in the application on 30th November , so i thought of doing her medicals but to my surprise there was no hap id generated so mailed co 2 times but as usual there was no reply and there was vacation time in Australia so had to wait till new year and finally in new year on 3rd jan got my wife's hap id ,was done with her medicals on 5th jan and finally submitted it , then the real wait started nearly about 6 weeks and after almost 150 days I Finally received my grant on 16th Feb 2017 with IED 21st sep 2017.
> Hope so the second part of the journey will be far more interesting and of less struggle for my Job search in AUstralia. Hope so everybody gets grant as early as possible


All the best for your future endeavors.      

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

baokar1 said:


> Today Finally I got PR( Golden mail at 5.11 am ist )
> 
> Here is my journey , It all started in Apr 2016 when my neighbor moved to canada on PR I got to know from my Mom, I was also thinking of Canada immigration. So I started checking with few consultants which one is feasible one and all of them suggested for Australia.I started preparing for IELTS enrolled in a class ,in the meantime I had shortlisted one consultant(BBC migration bandra mumbai) and started process with him , wasted 60k he was so arrogant , he was not sharing any details and communication for my application , without informing me he had filed eoi for 457 category later I had withdrawn application from him,I studied for two months for IELTS but in the end achieved 6.5 in writing , then I again thought I can go for canada I purchased the WES voucher for ECA assesment but thinking of giving last shot for PTE exam and I scored well in writing I scored 82 which was weaker area as per IELTS. So I Finally submitted EOI and thanks to this forum who stopped me from over claiming the points for experience. 2 days later I got NSW nomination mail , i also paid for the nsw nomination . I had posted query for my wifes passport and there I came in contact with *sanjeev undri ,gonnabeexpat,vikaschandra , sultan_azam* and many other people who were helpful.After some days I received invite for 189 I lodged the visa ASAP with my new passport completed my pcc medicals , but 10 days later got mail from co for wife's passport pcc form 80 medicals then I came to know that wife should have been added previously while lodging I was not aware of the fact that wife's medical and pcc are to be done irrespective whether she has applied. The the struggle for passport started as I had mere 28 days to submit her details ,hired one agent had to visit the police station for verification and finally the passport arrived exactly on the 26 th day then booked for her pcc to my surprise no slot was available in mumbai , then went to nashik for her pcc. After the pcc we were travelling from nashik to mumbai and the car broke down and for 2 hours journey it took 10 hours .But this was not the end even though I had all the documents i was not able to attach the docs in the application as I had crossed the 60 docs limit , so I had no other option than mailing the documents I sent 3 followup mails it took around 62 days and after that my wife got added in the application on 30th November , so i thought of doing her medicals but to my surprise there was no hap id generated so mailed co 2 times but as usual there was no reply and there was vacation time in Australia so had to wait till new year and finally in new year on 3rd jan got my wife's hap id ,was done with her medicals on 5th jan and finally submitted it , then the real wait started nearly about 6 weeks and after almost 150 days I Finally received my grant on 16th Feb 2017 with IED 21st sep 2017.
> Hope so the second part of the journey will be far more interesting and of less struggle for my Job search in AUstralia. Hope so everybody gets grant as early as possible


Congrats.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

ethical.prodigy said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> My status for Notification of incorrect answer(s)" is showing Submitted 11 Feb.
> 
> Will this ever change to something else or it remains "Submitted".
> 
> Thanks again!


Is anyone aware abt this?


----------



## ethical.prodigy

@baokar1 Congrats. It's going to be an adventure. Enjoy!


----------



## harinderjitf5

who is the oldest candidate yet to get grant ?


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
In my 189 visa application, for the question regarding my wife's education, since my wife has done B.A. and M.A. both in Hindi medium, I selected Masters and specified M.A. as her degree. But I do not have her degrees and her marksheets, so I have not uploaded any document in attachment list for my wife for her educational qualification. I have not claimed any partner points in my 189 visa application. Also I will pay VAC2 fees. So two queries here please:
1. Will CO ask for my wife's M.A. degree and marksheets and also her B.A. degree and marksheets?
2. If the answer to above question is yes, then what can I do in that situation?
So please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## kanavsharma

harinderjitf5 said:


> who is the oldest candidate yet to get grant ?


In q since March 19th.
I guess there r few more..someone posted waiting from 15 months (as far as I remember).


----------



## misecmisc

kanavsharma said:


> In q since March 19th.
> I guess there r few more..someone posted waiting from 15 months (as far as I remember).


I just saw below 2 webpages, which seem scary to me:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-2365.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-2366.html

May all who are waiting for their visa get their visa soon.
May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## harinderjitf5

1) for question one I dont think he will ask for that.
2) experts can reply



misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> In my 189 visa application, for the question regarding my wife's education, since my wife has done B.A. and M.A. both in Hindi medium, I selected Masters and specified M.A. as her degree. But I do not have her degrees and her marksheets, so I have not uploaded any document in attachment list for my wife for her educational qualification. I have not claimed any partner points in my 189 visa application. Also I will pay VAC2 fees. So two queries here please:
> 1. Will CO ask for my wife's M.A. degree and marksheets and also her B.A. degree and marksheets?
> 2. If the answer to above question is yes, then what can I do in that situation?
> So please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## harinderjitf5

andreyx mentioned someone aboe 800 days. please check this
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-lodge-2015-gang-2366.html#post11978626




kanavsharma said:


> In q since March 19th.
> I guess there r few more..someone posted waiting from 15 months (as far as I remember).


----------



## daliabon

Hi everyone,

I received a contact on 15 Feb from CO requesting more information, however the file attached with the request details and checklist is *empty* for both my husband and I.

I immediately emailed the CO to let her know about it but I haven't had any reply yet.

The only document missing was the Italian PCC which I uploaded today.

Has anyone here experienced a similar situation?

ANZSCO Code: 351311 (Chef) 

EOI: 20 Jan 17 (70 points)

Invite: 1 Feb 17

Visa Lodged: 1 Feb 17
All documents uploaded except Italian PCC

Medical: 6 Feb 17

*CO Contacted: 15 Feb (more information requested but the file with the list is blank)*

Italian PCC uploaded - 16 Feb 2017


----------



## Suby10

Dear Experts, 

Hope someone can help me with my query. My current employment is a merger of 3 companies. I have been with the same company for 5 years but it's just that there have been mergers and buy overs. 

2012 - Started working in company A 
2014 - Company B bought over company A. Company A no longer exist. 
2015 - My department was sold to company C. 2015 till now I am with company C and they recognize my years of service from company A till now. 

For ACS assessment, I only got a letter from company C. Since they recognize my years of service they mentioned in the letter that I have been working with them since 2012. My agent told me not to include all the mergers in the letter as it will only complicate and delay things. 

Now at Visa lodgement stage, we need to provide pay evidence for every year to DIBP. I have all of those but just that it all comes from 3 diff companies. My agent is saying it is ok as I also have the transfer letters. But won't DIBP question on why we never include all these mergers in the letter for ACS assessment? 

Has anyone been in the same situation as me? Any advise will be great. 

Thanks.


----------



## vikaschandra

misecmisc said:


> I just saw below 2 webpages, which seem scary to me:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-2365.html
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-2366.html
> 
> May all who are waiting for their visa get their visa soon.
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


It is always good to have information on what could be the worst. But it is always beneficial to keep the negativity away. Guys read all whats available, take the good, share with others and move on expecting the best to happen. 
Living everyday thinking if i die will not let you enjoy your life. 

None need to be scared until and unless they have not falsified or done something wrong. As many have said here you have done your part. Give them time to work on the case as per procedure meanwhile enjoy your life with family, working, getting more knowledge about the place you will be in the future. 

I know it might sound tough but give it a try. Best wishes to everyone aspirant


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Suby10 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Hope someone can help me with my query. My current employment is a merger of 3 companies. I have been with the same company for 5 years but it's just that there have been mergers and buy overs.
> 
> 2012 - Started working in company A
> 2014 - Company B bought over company A. Company A no longer exist.
> 2015 - My department was sold to company C. 2015 till now I am with company C and they recognize my years of service from company A till now.
> 
> For ACS assessment, I only got a letter from company C. Since they recognize my years of service they mentioned in the letter that I have been working with them since 2012. My agent told me not to include all the mergers in the letter as it will only complicate and delay things.
> 
> Now at Visa lodgement stage, we need to provide pay evidence for every year to DIBP. I have all of those but just that it all comes from 3 diff companies. My agent is saying it is ok as I also have the transfer letters. But won't DIBP question on why we never include all these mergers in the letter for ACS assessment?
> 
> Has anyone been in the same situation as me? Any advise will be great.
> 
> Thanks.


ACS says all name changes must be informed 

But you don't have any option now 

Carry on 

In case they ask you can show proof so it's okay


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

daliabon said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received a contact on 15 Feb from CO requesting more information, however the file attached with the request details and checklist is *empty* for both my husband and I.
> 
> I immediately emailed the CO to let her know about it but I haven't had any reply yet.
> 
> The only document missing was the Italian PCC which I uploaded today.
> 
> Has anyone here experienced a similar situation?
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 351311 (Chef)
> 
> EOI: 20 Jan 17 (70 points)
> 
> Invite: 1 Feb 17
> 
> Visa Lodged: 1 Feb 17
> All documents uploaded except Italian PCC
> 
> Medical: 6 Feb 17
> 
> *CO Contacted: 15 Feb (more information requested but the file with the list is blank)*
> 
> Italian PCC uploaded - 16 Feb 2017


Please call them if CO doesn't reply to your email in 7 working days


----------



## Krish29

baokar1 said:


> Today Finally I got PR( Golden mail at 5.11 am ist )
> 
> Here is my journey , It all started in Apr 2016 when my neighbor moved to canada on PR I got to know from my Mom, I was also thinking of Canada immigration. So I started checking with few consultants which one is feasible one and all of them suggested for Australia.I started preparing for IELTS enrolled in a class ,in the meantime I had shortlisted one consultant(BBC migration bandra mumbai) and started process with him , wasted 60k he was so arrogant , he was not sharing any details and communication for my application , without informing me he had filed eoi for 457 category later I had withdrawn application from him,I studied for two months for IELTS but in the end achieved 6.5 in writing , then I again thought I can go for canada I purchased the WES voucher for ECA assesment but thinking of giving last shot for PTE exam and I scored well in writing I scored 82 which was weaker area as per IELTS. So I Finally submitted EOI and thanks to this forum who stopped me from over claiming the points for experience. 2 days later I got NSW nomination mail , i also paid for the nsw nomination . I had posted query for my wifes passport and there I came in contact with *sanjeev undri ,gonnabeexpat,vikaschandra , sultan_azam* and many other people who were helpful.After some days I received invite for 189 I lodged the visa ASAP with my new passport completed my pcc medicals , but 10 days later got mail from co for wife's passport pcc form 80 medicals then I came to know that wife should have been added previously while lodging I was not aware of the fact that wife's medical and pcc are to be done irrespective whether she has applied. The the struggle for passport started as I had mere 28 days to submit her details ,hired one agent had to visit the police station for verification and finally the passport arrived exactly on the 26 th day then booked for her pcc to my surprise no slot was available in mumbai , then went to nashik for her pcc. After the pcc we were travelling from nashik to mumbai and the car broke down and for 2 hours journey it took 10 hours .But this was not the end even though I had all the documents i was not able to attach the docs in the application as I had crossed the 60 docs limit , so I had no other option than mailing the documents I sent 3 followup mails it took around 62 days and after that my wife got added in the application on 30th November , so i thought of doing her medicals but to my surprise there was no hap id generated so mailed co 2 times but as usual there was no reply and there was vacation time in Australia so had to wait till new year and finally in new year on 3rd jan got my wife's hap id ,was done with her medicals on 5th jan and finally submitted it , then the real wait started nearly about 6 weeks and after almost 150 days I Finally received my grant on 16th Feb 2017 with IED 21st sep 2017.
> Hope so the second part of the journey will be far more interesting and of less struggle for my Job search in AUstralia. Hope so everybody gets grant as early as possible


Congratulations mate 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lesalesa

Again CO Contact .....

189 - Engineering Technologist 233914
EOI - 6th July 2016
Invitation - 6th Aug 2016
Visa lodged - 12th Aug 2016 (upfront with all docs incl 4 country PCC (excluding Saudi Arabia) & incl medicals)
1st CO Contact - 10th Sep 2016 for kids stat declaration
Responded - 15th Sep 2016
2nd CO Contact - 22nd Oct 2016 for spouse exp certificate
Responded - 25th Oct 2016
3rd CO Contact - 25th Nov 2016 for Saudi PCC, self stat declaration
Responded - 6th Dec 2016 with non availability of Saudi PCC but with other supporting docs
4th CO Contact - 16th Feb 2017 for questionnaire on non availability of Saudi PCC
Awaiting feedback ...............


----------



## lesalesa

Again CO Contact .....

189 - Engineering Technologist 233914
EOI - 6th July 2016
Invitation - 6th Aug 2016
Visa lodged - 12th Aug 2016 (upfront with all docs incl 4 country PCC (excluding Saudi Arabia) & incl medicals)
1st CO Contact - 10th Sep 2016 for kids stat declaration
Responded - 15th Sep 2016
2nd CO Contact - 22nd Oct 2016 for spouse exp certificate
Responded - 25th Oct 2016
3rd CO Contact - 25th Nov 2016 for Saudi PCC, self stat declaration
Responded - 6th Dec 2016 with non availability of Saudi PCC but with other supporting docs
4th CO Contact - 16th Feb 2017 for questionnaire on non availability of Saudi PCC
Responded with questionnaire - 16th Feb 2017

Awaiting feedback ...............


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Week has ended 😢 day 140

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Suby10

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> ACS says all name changes must be informed
> 
> But you don't have any option now
> 
> Carry on
> 
> In case they ask you can show proof so it's okay


Hi Abhinav, 

Thanks for the reply. Can I know where ACS has mentioned as such? I read thru the ACS assessment guidelines and never saw it. I told my agent about this but they denied there was such thing. Tq.


----------



## hari_it_ram

gonnabeexpat said:


> Week has ended  day 140
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




I really feel Verification is talking place in your case. Did you checked with employers' for the verification emails? Or the one who gave SD. Hope you will get it soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

hari_it_ram said:


> I really feel Verification is talking place in your case. Did you checked with employers' for the verification emails? Or the one who gave SD. Hope you will get it soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


No i haven't, the person who signed the sd has not recieved any verification calls . Besides, some have got it after 150 days with ni employment verification so nothing can be said for sure. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramarajan_me

lesalesa said:


> Again CO Contact .....
> 
> 189 - Engineering Technologist 233914
> EOI - 6th July 2016
> Invitation - 6th Aug 2016
> Visa lodged - 12th Aug 2016 (upfront with all docs incl 4 country PCC (excluding Saudi Arabia) & incl medicals)
> 1st CO Contact - 10th Sep 2016 for kids stat declaration
> Responded - 15th Sep 2016
> 2nd CO Contact - 22nd Oct 2016 for spouse exp certificate
> Responded - 25th Oct 2016
> 3rd CO Contact - 25th Nov 2016 for Saudi PCC, self stat declaration
> Responded - 6th Dec 2016 with non availability of Saudi PCC but with other supporting docs
> 4th CO Contact - 16th Feb 2017 for questionnaire on non availability of Saudi PCC
> Awaiting feedback ...............


Four contacts..!! Man oh man.. I wish my Co had been this active on my case.. My last communication with the Co was on 6th June.. No contact again, no employment verification, nothing.. 
Feels like a limbo down in here..


----------



## superman1

Hello guys...

as i mentioned yesterday, i was waiting for my wife's acs assesment which was on stage 4,bt now it went back to stage 3 and asked me to submit these docs.

Please upload the following documents into the Online Application Form:

Certified copy of the course code/subject key for your Post Graduate Diploma and Master degrees. The transcripts provided do not include the subject names.

Certified copy of detailed employer reference or third party Statutory Declaration for your experience that includes the specific dates and duties for each role held. The assessor has noted that the reference provided only describes the duties performed in the last role.

we have uploaded all the education docs expect masters transcripts because she has to apply to get those transcripts.

we have already submitted reference letter from HR which is notarized too...

what must we do now? please help


----------



## lesalesa

ramarajan_me said:


> Four contacts..!! Man oh man.. I wish my Co had been this active on my case.. My last communication with the Co was on 6th June.. No contact again, no employment verification, nothing..
> Feels like a limbo down in here..


No idea what again? What further doc request will come? Again how many CO contacts? How long will it take?


----------



## misecmisc

gonnabeexpat said:


> No i haven't, the person who signed the sd has not recieved any verification calls . Besides, some have got it after 150 days with ni employment verification so nothing can be said for sure.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi friend, can you please post your detailed timeline, your job code, when you got invite, when you applied your visa, what is the status of your visa application in immiaccount, any changes to your application's status in immiaccount from Received status, any CO contacts till now you had? Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
In my 189 visa application, for the question regarding my wife's education, since my wife has done B.A. and M.A. both in Hindi medium, I selected Masters and specified M.A. as her degree. But I do not have her degrees and her marksheets, so I have not uploaded any document in attachment list for my wife for her educational qualification. I have not claimed any partner points in my 189 visa application. Also I will pay VAC2 fees. So two queries here please:
1. Will CO ask for my wife's M.A. degree and marksheets and also her B.A. degree and marksheets?
2. If the answer to above question is yes, then what can I do in that situation?
So please suggest. Thanks.

@sultan, @Andrey, @vikas - Hi friends, any information on the above queries please? Thanks.


----------



## farjaf

Day 200 and still security check in progress


----------



## misecmisc

lesalesa said:


> No idea what again? What further doc request will come? Again how many CO contacts? How long will it take?


Don't worry friend. Your visa application's processing is in progress and at least it is better to have some information on what processing is currently going on, rather having no information on the processing details. Hopefully you will get your visa very soon. So relax. Enjoy.
May all who are waiting for their visa get their visa soon.
May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## misecmisc

farjaf said:


> Day 200 and still security check in progress


Hi friend, your timeline shows you last provided information on 25-Sep-16 and then your visa application status changed to Assessment in Progress. Can you please confirm that after this and till now, you did not get any CO contact and your application status is also the same Assessment in Progress till now? Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Suby10 said:


> Hi Abhinav,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Can I know where ACS has mentioned as such? I read thru the ACS assessment guidelines and never saw it. I told my agent about this but they denied there was such thing. Tq.


Good Morning

https://more.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0017/12635/7-Employment-FAQs.pdf

See 3rd page 3rd question


----------



## farjaf

misecmisc said:


> Hi friend, your timeline shows you last provided information on 25-Sep-16 and then your visa application status changed to Assessment in Progress. Can you please confirm that after this and till now, you did not get any CO contact and your application status is also the same Assessment in Progress till now? Please tell. Thanks.


Yes, true


----------



## gonnabeexpat

misecmisc said:


> Hi friend, can you please post your detailed timeline, your job code, when you got invite, when you applied your visa, what is the status of your visa application in immiaccount, any changes to your application's status in immiaccount from Received status, any CO contacts till now you had? Thanks.


261313
Invited on sep 1
Lodged visa on Oct 1 uploaded all the documents
Status is recieved from that day onwards
No co contact since then no decision either    

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedali85

gonnabeexpat said:


> 261313
> Invited on sep 1
> Lodged visa on Oct 1 uploaded all the documents
> Status is recieved from that day onwards
> No co contact since then no decision either
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Don't loose hope brother. There is always light at the end of the tunnel. 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

farjaf said:


> Day 200 and still security check in progress


Don't worry friend. Your wait may be going to end very soon, as you may get your visa very soon. Be positive. Try to focus on other aspects in your life like your family, your work etc. Everything is impermanent. So your current application status will also change. So relax and enjoy your current life. Since future is uncertain, so it is better to value and give attention on the present moment.
May all those who are waiting for their visa get their visa soon.
May all sentient beings be peaceful and happy.
May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

farjaf said:


> Day 200 and still security check in progress


How do you know that they are still conducting security checks?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## riteshgarg07

I Called DIBP today at 6 AM IST. Call got disconnected after waiting for 60 min(auto disconnect after 60 min) and was happy to hear their waiting tone for these 60 min. Couldn't develop courage to call them back again.


----------



## farjaf

gonnabeexpat said:


> How do you know that they are still conducting security checks?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I was about to ask ombudsman to make investigation into the application as they reply generic. called dibp today and politely asked what the hell is going on? she said u are the security check. I think DIBP is afraid if ombudsman realises they deliberately Hold applications


----------



## dgupt006

riteshgarg07 said:


> I Called DIBP today at 6 AM IST. Call got disconnected after waiting for 60 min(auto disconnect after 60 min) and was happy to hear their waiting tone for these 60 min. Couldn't develop courage to call them back again.


Can you please share on which number you made a call?? I tried +61731367000, only heard automatic tone and then got disconnected after 1-2 minute.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

farjaf said:


> I was about to ask ombudsman to make investigation into the application as they reply generic. called dibp today and politely asked what the hell is going on? she said u are the security check. I think DIBP is afraid if ombudsman realises they deliberately Hold applications


Oh they told that your application is going through security checks is it ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

gonnabeexpat said:


> Oh they told that your application is going through security checks is it ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


They told me once in November and also today. She said since u've applied for pr u must get through <*SNIP*> security checks.
*
Please note Rule 2: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html - kaju/moderator*


----------



## RKS20

farjaf said:


> They told me once in November and also today. She said since u've applied for pr u must get through <*SNIP*> security checks.


Why they are taking so much time and what made them for so deep security checks. Do u have any previous history or this is just random. Its horrible mate. May u get grant soon. 

RKS


----------



## farjaf

RKS20 said:


> Why they are taking so much time and what made them for so deep security checks. Do u have any previous history or this is just random. Its horrible mate. May u get grant soon.
> 
> RKS


Same thing happened for 457 visa took 8 months to grant.
Some case officer are really racist. sorry cant find a better word. security checks will be done on request of case officer only.


----------



## RKS20

farjaf said:


> Same thing happened for 457 visa took 8 months to grant.
> Some case officer are really racist. sorry cant find a better word. security checks will be done on request of case officer only.


This is ridiculous when u have passed checks before they must clear it. Seems this is just because of religion and your home country. Don't worry buddy u will get through and will get grant soon. 

RKS


----------



## farjaf

RKS20 said:


> This is ridiculous when u have passed checks before they must clear it. Seems this is just because of religion and your home country. Don't worry buddy u will get through and will get grant soon.
> 
> RKS


True mate, I find it offensive after living here for 5 years still do these kinda of checks. Unless DIBP is lying. will found out soon


----------



## vikaschandra

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> In my 189 visa application, for the question regarding my wife's education, since my wife has done B.A. and M.A. both in Hindi medium, I selected Masters and specified M.A. as her degree. But I do not have her degrees and her marksheets, so I have not uploaded any document in attachment list for my wife for her educational qualification. I have not claimed any partner points in my 189 visa application. Also I will pay VAC2 fees. So two queries here please:
> 1. Will CO ask for my wife's M.A. degree and marksheets and also her B.A. degree and marksheets?
> 2. If the answer to above question is yes, then what can I do in that situation?
> So please suggest. Thanks.
> 
> @sultan, @Andrey, @vikas - Hi friends, any information on the above queries please? Thanks.


They should not ask for it if partner points are not claimed. May I know what is the reason for not having the degree certificate and marksheet? Forget about AU migration these documents even if they are lost you should have got duplicate copies issued. 

Co would come back asking for English language test results to which just inform you are willing to pay VAC2 and things should go fine thereafter.


----------



## Bhavna1

Got the Grant today  
Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## misecmisc

Bhavna1 said:


> Got the Grant today
> Thanks everyone for your help.


Congrats.


----------



## misecmisc

vikaschandra said:


> They should not ask for it if partner points are not claimed. May I know what is the reason for not having the degree certificate and marksheet? Forget about AU migration these documents even if they are lost you should have got duplicate copies issued.
> 
> Co would come back asking for English language test results to which just inform you are willing to pay VAC2 and things should go fine thereafter.


Hi Vikas, thanks for your reply. So two queries here:
1. When CO will ask for Functional English for my spouse or VAC2 - would that mean that CO is ok with all my documents and my wife's and my kid's documents, which I uploaded initially in my 189 visa application? Or after this query from CO and then when I would reply for VAC2 invoice, after that can CO come back for further documents from me for my employment verification?
2. If CO would be fine with all documents and then CO needs to ask for Functional English for my spouse or VAC2, how much time waiting would be approximately need to get this first CO contact?
Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## vikaschandra

farjaf said:


> I was about to ask ombudsman to make investigation into the application as they reply generic. called dibp today and politely asked what the hell is going on? she said u are the security check. I think DIBP is afraid if ombudsman realises they deliberately Hold applications


No offence to you and others who have been waiting mate. 
Didn't get what you intend to express here. Did you complain to ombudsman? Did you tell dibp that you will complain or have complained? How did you know dibp are scared? How did you know they are delaying applications deliberately? 

Many have made complaints to IGIS when it came to security checks and yes when it was with IGIS they either finalised the checks and returned the application to DIBp to make a decision on it or if the security check was pending people were advised to wait. 
At certain stages the CO doesn't have any control over the case and have to wait for a the outcome from other entities in order to make a decision. 

I feel that Applications will deliberately be delayed only if there is a decision from higher authorities to delay finalising cases due to certain situations (like too many PR holders without jobs which would cause the Gov to shell out too much for benefits that would be claimed by people without jobs. Market going down resulting in economic downturn etc)

We do not know what is the internal process followed when it comes to assessing applications and put things purely based on assumptions. So Far as i know and many others would agree AU immigration is much easier than other countries


----------



## vikaschandra

Bhavna1 said:


> Got the Grant today
> Thanks everyone for your help.


Congratulations Bhavna


----------



## renumahale

Bhavna1 said:


> Got the Grant today
> Thanks everyone for your help.


Congratulations....... All the best

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

misecmisc said:


> Hi Vikas, thanks for your reply. So two queries here:
> 1. When CO will ask for Functional English for my spouse or VAC2 - would that mean that CO is ok with all my documents and my wife's and my kid's documents, which I uploaded initially in my 189 visa application? Or after this query from CO and then when I would reply for VAC2 invoice, after that can CO come back for further documents from me for my employment verification?
> 2. If CO would be fine with all documents and then CO needs to ask for Functional English for my spouse or VAC2, how much time waiting would be approximately need to get this first CO contact?
> Any information here please. Thanks.


Well it all depends on different CO and how they assess the application. Maybe a CO who picks up the case would want all the documents available before starting the assessment on the other hand maybe a CO will go through all the docs verify it and come back for missing evidences. 

VAC2 invoice usually comes when the application is decision ready. Most of the applications are finalised within couple of weeks post VAC2 payment.


----------



## vikasunjha

riteshgarg07 said:


> I Called DIBP today at 6 AM IST. Call got disconnected after waiting for 60 min(auto disconnect after 60 min) and was happy to hear their waiting tone for these 60 min. Couldn't develop courage to call them back again.


I had same issue 2 days back. they don't come on call.


----------



## vikaschandra

vikasunjha said:


> I had same issue 2 days back. they don't come on call.


Guess the number of calls coming through to them inquiring about the applications not only skilled immigration but all other visa applications (work visa, tourist visa, business visa etc)


----------



## riteshgarg07

dgupt006 said:


> Can you please share on which number you made a call?? I tried +61731367000, only heard automatic tone and then got disconnected after 1-2 minute.


+61-1300-364-613
:clock:


----------



## riteshgarg07

vikaschandra said:


> Guess the number of calls coming through to them inquiring about the applications not only skilled immigration but all other visa applications (work visa, tourist visa, business visa etc)


Vikas, I don't care how much call they receive in a day. We are paying money for visa processing and they ought to mange their manpower to handle calls (basic rules of business). 
Regading waiting & security check, let me tell you I have only 60 points - No work points - EA and PTE result attached, still my application is in received status since last 3 months.

They dont reply on email/calls and I cannot digest this peace making "security check" story. Like EOI, which is a streamlined process, why don't they streamline visa processing. :mad2:


----------



## riteshgarg07

vikasunjha said:


> I had same issue 2 days back. they don't come on call.


So did you finaly managed to get in touch with them ?


----------



## sultan_azam

Bhavna1 said:


> Got the Grant today
> Thanks everyone for your help.


Congratulations Bhavna... all the best


----------



## vikaschandra

riteshgarg07 said:


> Vikas, I don't care how much call they receive in a day. We are paying money for visa processing and they ought to mange their manpower to handle calls (basic rules of business).
> Regading waiting & security check, let me tell you I have only 60 points - No work points - EA and PTE result attached, still my application is in received status since last 3 months.
> 
> They dont reply on email/calls and I cannot digest this peace making "security check" story. Like EOI, which is a streamlined process, why don't they streamline visa processing. :mad2:


They do answer calls many have gotten through and have spoken to the agents cannot say they do not take calls. Wait time is obvious in any business can't have agents deployed per application to just sit and wait for the calls and answer it.

A major incident happens when we are in AU and then we complain these skilled immigrants did all this why couldn't DIBP perform security check prior to giving visa.. No offence mate they are doing their job. You have done your part wait for some time you will surely hear from them. Good news awaits


----------



## sultan_azam

vikaschandra said:


> They do answer calls many have gotten through and have spoken to the agents cannot say they do not take calls. Wait time is obvious in any business can't have agents deployed per application to just sit and wait for the calls and answer it.
> 
> A major incident happens when we are in AU and then we complain these skilled immigrants did all this why couldn't DIBP perform security check prior to giving visa.. No offence mate they are doing their job. You have done your part wait for some time you will surely hear from them. Good news awaits


Agree, not all projects are delivered in scheduled time

The waiting time is troublesome but we need to utilize that positively by skill enhancement or working on a hobby etc and trust me it is easy to say as well as easier to do

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Hello 

I spoke to DIBP yesterday. They said my PCC which was requested by the CO has been attached to my application (yes they used the word attached to say CO has opened my file) 

From here, how much time more do I have to wait ? Any idea will be appreciated 

Sorry, I am in a bit of rush since my company is sending me to HK and I intend to say no to them asap


----------



## rvd

Bhavna1 said:


> Got the Grant today
> Thanks everyone for your help.


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## riteshgarg07

vikaschandra said:


> They do answer calls many have gotten through and have spoken to the agents cannot say they do not take calls. Wait time is obvious in any business can't have agents deployed per application to just sit and wait for the calls and answer it.
> 
> A major incident happens when we are in AU and then we complain these skilled immigrants did all this why couldn't DIBP perform security check prior to giving visa.. No offence mate they are doing their job. You have done your part wait for some time you will surely hear from them. Good news awaits


Agree to wait, keep my promise of being patient. :amen:
Concentrating on better things and 2 cent advice to others, pls remove tapatalk (it kills) :brick:


----------



## ausilover

Hi all, 
I received my grant today.....


----------



## sultan_azam

ausilover said:


> Hi all,
> I received my grant today.....


congrats mate... good luck for future journey


----------



## sultan_azam

riteshgarg07 said:


> Agree to wait, keep my promise of being patient. :amen:
> Concentrating on better things and 2 cent advice to others, pls remove tapatalk (it kills) :brick:


Good luck Ritesh... may you get it soon



why remove tapatalk ???


----------



## vikaschandra

riteshgarg07 said:


> Agree to wait, keep my promise of being patient. :amen:
> Concentrating on better things and 2 cent advice to others, pls remove tapatalk (it kills) :brick:


 best wishes mate you will get your share of happiness


----------



## riteshgarg07

ausilover said:


> Hi all,
> I received my grant today.....


You deserve great applause..One more figure of strenght. Congrats..

:israel:


----------



## vikaschandra

ausilover said:


> Hi all,
> I received my grant today.....


Congratulations Mate


----------



## misecmisc

ausilover said:


> Hi all,
> I received my grant today.....


Congrats.


----------



## misecmisc

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Hello
> 
> I spoke to DIBP yesterday. They said my PCC which was requested by the CO has been attached to my application (yes they used the word attached to say CO has opened my file)
> 
> From here, how much time more do I have to wait ? Any idea will be appreciated
> 
> Sorry, I am in a bit of rush since my company is sending me to HK and I intend to say no to them asap


Hi friend, I am not clearly understanding your above post, so a query just out of curiosity based on your above post - How does the word attached indicates that CO has opened your file? Had you not uploaded your PCC to your visa application after the CO requested you - or - Did you just sent your PCC to CO in an email reply? Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## v.singh9256

Hello everyone,
Today after 9 months I had a physical verification at my factory premises.
There was on guy and lady.
Unfortunately me and my father were not available in the factory and they inquired everything from our workers like
1. No . Of employees
2. When is the company established
3. Do I work in this company
4. Shown my picture to my worker but it was very blurred and was very hard to be recognised but he said that it seems like me.
5. Took pictures of my factory.
6. Asked for esic/ P.f records but as we were not available so couldn't provide.

As being a self employed applicant they did lot of verification and finally left after 10 minutes. 
What do u feel that what would be response as our factory board was not available and they asked for it. I am very tensed that whether everything went well or not.


Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk


----------



## ausilover

Thank you all for your great help and support throughout the journey.lane::wave:


----------



## vikaschandra

*Doubts on medical conditions explained*

Came Across this document which would clear many applicants doubts about various medical conditions while going through health examination refer to this document page 37 onwards explains well on what one should be worried about and what is thought of as to be normal

the link to the document here https://www.border.gov.au/Panelphysicians/Documents/panel-member-instructions.pdf


----------



## pratik.itworld

Bhavna1 said:


> Got the Grant today
> Thanks everyone for your help.


Congratulations. And all the very best

Sent from my LG-K420 using Tapatalk


----------



## mastkhare

ausilover said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I received my grant today.....




Congrats bro and all the best for future endeavours.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## renumahale

ausilover said:


> Hi all,
> I received my grant today.....


Congratulations 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## riyazadkhan

Congrats to all who got grants.. Any employment verification??


----------



## rvd

ausilover said:


> Hi all,
> I received my grant today.....


Congratulations..


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> In my 189 visa application, for the question regarding my wife's education, since my wife has done B.A. and M.A. both in Hindi medium, I selected Masters and specified M.A. as her degree. But I do not have her degrees and her marksheets, so I have not uploaded any document in attachment list for my wife for her educational qualification. I have not claimed any partner points in my 189 visa application. Also I will pay VAC2 fees. So two queries here please:
> 1. Will CO ask for my wife's M.A. degree and marksheets and also her B.A. degree and marksheets?
> 2. If the answer to above question is yes, then what can I do in that situation?
> So please suggest. Thanks.
> 
> @sultan, @Andrey, @vikas - Hi friends, any information on the above queries please? Thanks.


chances are less that they will ask for this but it will be good if you can try to get anything for MA/BA


----------



## kamalendra

ausilover said:


> Hi all,
> I received my grant today.....


oh man u were lost,, i thought u got grant and forgot to update us..... anyway BIG CONGRATULATIONS,,,, Can u please share any CO contacts, Verifications, complaints, happened in ur case in between these waiting period??? and also the IED, how does it comes to may??? did u have pcc n medical issued in may?


----------



## dreamsanj

Originally Posted by misecmisc View Post
Hi All,
In my 189 visa application, for the question regarding my wife's education, since my wife has done B.A. and M.A. both in Hindi medium, I selected Masters and specified M.A. as her degree. But I do not have her degrees and her marksheets, so I have not uploaded any document in attachment list for my wife for her educational qualification. I have not claimed any partner points in my 189 visa application. Also I will pay VAC2 fees. So two queries here please:
1. Will CO ask for my wife's M.A. degree and marksheets and also her B.A. degree and marksheets?
2. If the answer to above question is yes, then what can I do in that situation?
So please suggest. Thanks.

@sultan, @Andrey, @vikas - Hi friends, any information on the above queries please? Thanks.

Reply:

My Wife is MA in Hindi,
I did not cliam points but the CO team will ask for it. You can approach her university and get a marks cards duplicates. There would be university fasttrack fees and pay that and you should get it soon.

Right now upload all the documents without your wifes degree document. But immiditly set out to get them. if you get CO contact and they ask for it.. you have 28 days to respond. right now pay the fees and upload all the documents.


----------



## dreamsanj

ausilover said:


> Thank you all for your great help and support throughout the journey.lane::wave:


man.. party tonight like there is no tomorrow.. you need bagpiper club soda.. segrams music cd and 100 pipers bottle drinking water be your guest tonight


----------



## misecmisc

dreamsanj said:


> Reply:
> 
> My Wife is MA in Hindi,
> I did not cliam points but the CO team will ask for it. You can approach her university and get a marks cards duplicates. There would be university fasttrack fees and pay that and you should get it soon.
> 
> Right now upload all the documents without your wifes degree document. But immiditly set out to get them. if you get CO contact and they ask for it.. you have 28 days to respond. right now pay the fees and upload all the documents.


Hi, did CO asked you for your wife's M.A. degree? Have you claimed partner points? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

@renumahale: Hi, What did you do for the query of PCC for wife's before marriage name, which CO asked you in your visa application's processing? Have you replied back to CO? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## ausilover

riyazadkhan said:


> Congrats to all who got grants.. Any employment verification??


Hi, There was no employment verification in my case.


----------



## ausilover

kamalendra said:


> oh man u were lost,, i thought u got grant and forgot to update us..... anyway BIG CONGRATULATIONS,,,, Can u please share any CO contacts, Verifications, complaints, happened in ur case in between these waiting period??? and also the IED, how does it comes to may??? did u have pcc n medical issued in may?


Hi Kamalendra, Thanks man.
I did had CO contact requesting Medicals in the initial stage of my application.After that there was no communication, verification, complaints or additional document request. Yes my PCC is going to expire in May thats why I got IED in May. I lost all hopes for getting grant so I was away from here. But finally I got the positive result with the grace of god and support of forum members. How about you, Daksch, jschopra etc.?


----------



## ibbz87

vikaschandra said:


> Well it all depends on different CO and how they assess the application. Maybe a CO who picks up the case would want all the documents available before starting the assessment on the other hand maybe a CO will go through all the docs verify it and come back for missing evidences.
> 
> VAC2 invoice usually comes when the application is decision ready. Most of the applications are finalised within couple of weeks post VAC2 payment.


hi vikas,
I made my VAC2 payment on sunday and aus post have already confirmed that the money has been cleared to dibp on monday but they (dibp) have not sent me the receipt yet.
Can you please let me know jow long would it take for the grant now.
secondly, now if another co picks up the applicaton, would he/she still ask for any more documents? 


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## sam234

*Additional forms for 189*

Hi

I have lodge the VISA yesterday and i have uploaded relevant documents today. Is there any other form that we need to download and fill (I heard about form 80)? I'm applying with my wife and two kids.


----------



## renumahale

misecmisc said:


> @renumahale: Hi, What did you do for the query of PCC for wife's before marriage name, which CO asked you in your visa application's processing? Have you replied back to CO? Please suggest. Thanks.


I have put a mail to regional passport office explaining the case..... And I'm waiting for their reply to come through.... If it's negative then I can send that evidence of not getting pcc in maiden name... to CO..... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## renumahale

misecmisc said:


> @renumahale: Hi, What did you do for the query of PCC for wife's before marriage name, which CO asked you in your visa application's processing? Have you replied back to CO? Please suggest. Thanks.


My CO is Farede from Adelaide GSM

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## icewindbell

sam234 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have lodge the VISA yesterday and i have uploaded relevant documents today. Is there any other form that we need to download and fill (I heard about form 80)? I'm applying with my wife and two kids.


you and your wife's form80 & form1221. download them from DIBP website, fillin them and sign names then scan and upload


----------



## abeden

hey guys! we got an email today. "This application is currently still undergoing internal processing and checking of all claims and information provided." Any idea how long this takes?

Today is also our 6th month since lodging. They only asked for my spouse's proof of functional english, which we submitted five months ago. This internal processing, I don't know if they just started it now, because 6mos is a long time for checking, don't you think?

Anyone else received this email? Please enlighten me. Thank you.


----------



## vikaschandra

ibbz87 said:


> hi vikas,
> I made my VAC2 payment on sunday and aus post have already confirmed that the money has been cleared to dibp on monday but they (dibp) have not sent me the receipt yet.
> Can you please let me know jow long would it take for the grant now.
> secondly, now if another co picks up the applicaton, would he/she still ask for any more documents?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Usually VAC2 is the last step and hopefully you will not receive any more queries from the CO. Possibly within couple of weeks or less you ahould get your grant.


----------



## vikaschandra

sam234 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have lodge the VISA yesterday and i have uploaded relevant documents today. Is there any other form that we need to download and fill (I heard about form 80)? I'm applying with my wife and two kids.


Fill in form 80 and form 1221 for self and spouse and upload it. You can post the lost of document you have uploaded and guys here can suggest if you have missed anything


----------



## misecmisc

renumahale said:


> My CO is Farede from Adelaide GSM
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


This name I think I have heard in this thread earlier too, may be one month or 6 weeks back (don't remember exactly when), but if I am remembering correctly some members here told that they too had this CO Farede and they had a long visa processing time. Not sure if it was due to their documents, or if this CO is more strict.

Those whose visa application processing is running for a long time, can you please list your CO names, who contacted you during your visa application? May be we can get some idea, which CO if takes up our file, may indicate some signals to us that we are on a way, which is very very long. It can be that it is not related to CO names, but rather our documentation, but DIBP functions in mysterious ways.


----------



## DreamerAnki

Hi All,

I have a situation and wanted to know the experts comments on this.
I have 457 WP from my company and planning to apply PR as well. I have not been to Aus yet on WP.
1) So, the first query, Is there any issue if I have to travel on 457 WP when my PR is still in process(Visa has been filed).

2) The other thing is, that my 457 WP might need amendment due to my role change in the company. Will there be any issue if my company submits the amendment on 457 WP while my 189 is already under process(PR Visa filed).

Please advise or I will have to delay my Visa submission 
Hoping that both Visas do not have any impact on each other.


----------



## misecmisc

abeden said:


> hey guys! we got an email today. "This application is currently still undergoing internal processing and checking of all claims and information provided." Any idea how long this takes?
> 
> Today is also our 6th month since lodging. They only asked for my spouse's proof of functional english, which we submitted five months ago. This internal processing, I don't know if they just started it now, because 6mos is a long time for checking, don't you think?
> 
> Anyone else received this email? Please enlighten me. Thank you.


Your detailed timeline please? Which job code? Which GSM team? Which CO? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

renumahale said:


> I have put a mail to regional passport office explaining the case..... And I'm waiting for their reply to come through.... If it's negative then I can send that evidence of not getting pcc in maiden name... to CO.....
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the above information. Please do let me know when you reply to CO regarding this query for wife's before marriage name PCC. Thanks.
All the best to you. May you get your visa soon.
May all those who are waiting for their visa get their visa soon.
May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## vikaschandra

DreamerAnki said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a situation and wanted to know the experts comments on this.
> I have 457 WP from my company and planning to apply PR as well. I have not been to Aus yet on WP.
> 1) So, the first query, Is there any issue if I have to travel on 457 WP when my PR is still in process(Visa has been filed).
> 
> 2) The other thing is, that my 457 WP might need amendment due to my role change in the company. Will there be any issue if my company submits the amendment on 457 WP while my 189 is already under process(PR Visa filed).
> 
> Please advise or I will have to delay my Visa submission
> Hoping that both Visas do not have any impact on each other.


1. No issues with that you can travel on 457
2. Yes possible that there could be impact on your application. Say you are on 457 and apply for 189 or 190 which would be under process and you apply for change on 457 concurrently before the change is reflected and you happen yo get your PR and thereby 457 is reissued your PR will be superseded by 457 making the 189 invalid. 

This is the information I have got reading through many threads, forums etc. make sure you speak to a registered Mara Agent before taking any decision


----------



## abeden

misecmisc said:


> Your detailed timeline please? Which job code? Which GSM team? Which CO? Please suggest. Thanks.


how do i add a timeline?

Nurse NEC-254499
17 Aug 2016 -ITA received and lodged the same day
23 Aug 2016 - 1st CO (Shaun) asked for spouse proof of functional english or pay fees (i wish i just paid) -GSM Adelaide
23 Aug 2016 -CEMI submitted
xx Aug 2016 - 2nd CO (sebastian) Refused CEMI as spouse is undergraduate
16 Sept 2016 - PTE Results submitted 
13 Oct 2016 - 3rd CO (Sophie) emailed that they have received PTE results and will contact should they need more docs
January 2017 - called DIBP was able to talk to Shaun, said our file will be checked on Feb 9th
9 Feb 2017 -i sent an email and complaint why we have not received any update when they said that it will be checked on said date
17 Feb 2017 -4th CO contact saying "This application is currently still undergoing internal processing and checking of all claims and information provided."

Any idea how long this internal processing will take?


----------



## DreamerAnki

*457and 189 issue*



vikaschandra said:


> 1. No issues with that you can travel on 457
> 2. Yes possible that there could be impact on your application. Say you are on 457 and apply for 189 or 190 which would be under process and you apply for change on 457 concurrently before the change is reflected and you happen yo get your PR and thereby 457 is reissued your PR will be superseded by 457 making the 189 invalid.
> 
> This is the information I have got reading through many threads, forums etc. make sure you speak to a registered Mara Agent before taking any decision


Does this mean that if I ask my company to get the amendment done and apply for the PR visa later. Then it might not cause any issue :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ibbz87

vikaschandra said:


> Usually VAC2 is the last step and hopefully you will not receive any more queries from the CO. Possibly within couple of weeks or less you ahould get your grant.


thanks for the prompt reply.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

DreamerAnki said:


> Does this mean that if I ask my company to get the amendment done and apply for the PR visa later. Then it might not cause any issue :fingerscrossed:


When are you applying for PR? Have you done your assessment? If you going through all the process it would take time so ahead with 457 make the changes and thereby apply for PR


----------



## DreamerAnki

*Thanks*



vikaschandra said:


> When are you applying for PR? Have you done your assessment? If you going through all the process it would take time so ahead with 457 make the changes and thereby apply for PR


Thanks for the suggestion....my ACS is underway...I will try to get amendment done before moving ahead with 189.


----------



## Sydneyboy

Hey Everyone,

I have a small question from all of you guys.

How you all calculate the number of days you guys have been waiting? From the day of lodgement visa or from the day you provided all the documents?

Second question, server standards say it will take three months. These three months are inclusive or holidays and weekends or exclusive?


----------



## kamalendra

ausilover said:


> Hi Kamalendra, Thanks man.
> I did had CO contact requesting Medicals in the initial stage of my application.After that there was no communication, verification, complaints or additional document request. Yes my PCC is going to expire in May thats why I got IED in May. I lost all hopes for getting grant so I was away from here. But finally I got the positive result with the grace of god and support of forum members. How about you, Daksch, jschopra etc.?


I am still waiting.
Daksch is still waiting.
no news about jschopra.


----------



## vikaschandra

Sydneyboy said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I have a small question from all of you guys.
> 
> How you all calculate the number of days you guys have been waiting? From the day of lodgement visa or from the day you provided all the documents?
> 
> Second question, server standards say it will take three months. These three months are inclusive or holidays and weekends or exclusive?


1. Applicants calculate from the day the visa is lodged. 
2. On DIBP website it just says 3 months standard duration to finalise the visa processing it does include weekends


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Are you saying that that's the maximum number of days a person whose application was in only recieved status from day of lodgement had to wait to get grant?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk





Riyane said:


> Hi,
> 
> Been 319 days of waiting with status "Received"....Applied in 05 April 2016....At times I feel made a mistake by uploading all docs upfront as DIBP never came back for anything, not even for my son's passport that got expired in November and which we renewed and uploaded later....





reshma.r said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need an advice from expert members here. I lodged my application on April 28th and its almost 300 days since I lodged my application. My application status is "Received" and I front loaded all documents and done medicals. I never received a co contact.
> 
> Is there any way I can get a decision on my application. I would never been worried if a CO contacted me in these days. Waiting all these days without any update is really frustrating. Kindly help.


gonnabeexpat couple of people reporting here waiting for 300+ days having the status as "Received" (190 visa lodge thread)


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vikaschandra said:


> gonnabeexpat couple of people reporting here waiting for 300+ days having the status as "Received" (190 visa lodge thread)


Thanks for sharing this info vikas . I have lost all hope on au pr. So I have started to concentrate on Canada now. Ontario is going to open up next week .

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajaastha

vikaschandra said:


> gonnabeexpat couple of people reporting here waiting for 300+ days having the status as "Received" (190 visa lodge thread)


443 days.

From June 2016 assessment in progress..


----------



## dreamsanj

misecmisc said:


> Hi, did CO asked you for your wife's M.A. degree? Have you claimed partner points? Please suggest. Thanks.


No I haven't been alloted CO for last 9months  . But uploded all in beginning. Did not claim Pts for wife.. 

eoi 26111- Nov 17/2015
invite 190- may 5/2016
visa lodge - may 25/2016
status:received
grant : to be updated


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Thanks for sharing this info vikas . I have lost all hope on au pr. So I have started to concentrate on Canada now. Ontario is going to open up next week .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Common this is not happening, you shouldn't give up mate. This is not a failure rather just delay. Have you checked the processing time for Canada?

you see the hope the guys are having here who have been waiting since longer that you are. it is known that no two persons can be the same in terms of ability to have patience but I would suggest not to loose hope it is just matter of time. 

Meanwhile if you wish try for Ontario see how it goes but I am sure you will end up in AU


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vikaschandra said:


> Common this is not happening, you shouldn't give up mate. This is not a failure rather just delay. Have you checked the processing time for Canada?
> 
> you see the hope the guys are having here who have been waiting since longer that you are. it is known that no two persons can be the same in terms of ability to have patience but I would suggest not to loose hope it is just matter of time.
> 
> Meanwhile if you wish try for Ontario see how it goes but I am sure you will end up in AU


I hope you're words come true. But given how random the processing times are , i would like to have a plan b. Worst case scenario it may take up more than a year. So in the mean time , as i have already done my eca, and ielts, i might as well apply for ca and see which one pans out first. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

gonnabeexpat said:


> Thanks for sharing this info vikas . I have lost all hope on au pr. So I have started to concentrate on Canada now. Ontario is going to open up next week .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Don't loose hope friend. You remember you told that when you called DIBP, the person told you that your file was last looked on 9 Jan or 19 Jan (I don't remember correctly) - so what date that person told you that your file was last looked on? This shows your file is being worked on DIBP.

Few days back some thoughts came to my mind regarding the work load of DIBP team. My thinking said DIBP is having a huge workload - see the number of different job codes which different applicants apply for 189 visa, then we have same number of job codes for 190 visa and that too for various states, then there are other types of visas also. Now the information which I got from this thread is that they have 2 teams - GSM Adelaide and GSM Brisbane - don't know how many people are working there - but just imagine the work load of new applications coming each week, then they have cases where some documents are requested and applicants then provide them that information so they need to review their cases too, then there are cases where they go for employment verification and other processes - In short, it seemed to me few days back that the work load of DIBP is huge. So please give some more time to DIBP team and I think that DIBP team will get back to you very soon.

May you get your grant very soon. May all those who are waiting for their grant get their grant very soon. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> I hope you're words come true. But given how random the processing times are , i would like to have a plan b. Worst case scenario it may take up more than a year. So in the mean time , as i have already done my eca, and ielts, i might as well apply for ca and see which one pans out first.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


best wishes to you mate with your CA application


----------



## vikaschandra

misecmisc said:


> Don't loose hope friend. You remember you told that when you called DIBP, the person told you that your file was last looked on 9 Jan or 19 Jan (I don't remember correctly) - so what date that person told you that your file was last looked on? This shows your file is being worked on DIBP.
> 
> Few days back some thoughts came to my mind regarding the work load of DIBP team. My thinking said DIBP is having a huge workload - see the number of different job codes which different applicants apply for 189 visa, then we have same number of job codes for 190 visa and that too for various states, then there are other types of visas also. Now the information which I got from this thread is that they have 2 teams - GSM Adelaide and GSM Brisbane - don't know how many people are working there - but just imagine the work load of new applications coming each week, then they have cases where some documents are requested and applicants then provide them that information so they need to review their cases too, then there are cases where they go for employment verification and other processes - In short, it seemed to me few days back that the work load of DIBP is huge. So please give some more time to DIBP team and I think that DIBP team will get back to you very soon.
> 
> May you get your grant very soon. May all those who are waiting for their grant get their grant very soon. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


I like reading this *"May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals."*


----------



## ethical.prodigy

ethical.prodigy said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> My status for Notification of incorrect answer(s)" is showing Submitted 11 Feb.
> 
> Will this ever change to something else or it remains "Submitted".
> 
> Thanks again!


Experts!!! pls share


----------



## bharathi.ra02

dreamsanj said:


> No I haven't been alloted CO for last 9months  . But uploded all in beginning. Did not claim Pts for wife..
> 
> eoi 26111- Nov 17/2015
> invite 190- may 5/2016
> visa lodge - may 25/2016
> status:received
> grant : to be updated


Please raise a complaint..though they might take some time to reply but it works..I had lodged my application in July 2016..waited till Nov..raised a complaint in November that the case officer was not assigned..They replied in December and Case officer was assigned in Jan 2017..
However still waiting for the grant...
So do try..


----------



## paramSG

vikaschandra said:


> I like reading this *"May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals."*


Hahahahaha...."May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals."


----------



## ethical.prodigy

@goonnabeexpat I agree with vikas, you will get your AU grant soon. 

I think it takes a while for us to forget that we have applied for PR and then get busy with our lives. The only reason I login to my immiaccount daily is to check the inbox if there is any CO contact and if CO is waiting for something. Last time my agent messed it up, didnt frontload docs inspite of me sharing all notarized copies. After my 1st co contact I was shocked, I took the charge of immiaccount and imported my app. This time with help of DIBP checklist and info from vikaschandra, sultan and ananth, I managed to upload evidences. There has been no CO contact so far. And from here on it is a dark road. There is no way to predict if CO has touched our file and started the review. 

Today my myimmitracker shows 786 applicants in queue before me, a month before this was 700+. I wonder if this is moving down or up. I also think, this tracker is incomplete, looks like many past applicants have not updated their status after receiving final decision. If this is not the true then DIBP has hell of a job to clear old cases.


----------



## paramSG

abeden said:


> how do i add a timeline?
> 
> Nurse NEC-254499
> 17 Aug 2016 -ITA received and lodged the same day
> 23 Aug 2016 - 1st CO (Shaun) asked for spouse proof of functional english or pay fees (i wish i just paid) -GSM Adelaide
> 23 Aug 2016 -CEMI submitted
> xx Aug 2016 - 2nd CO (sebastian) Refused CEMI as spouse is undergraduate
> 16 Sept 2016 - PTE Results submitted
> 13 Oct 2016 - 3rd CO (Sophie) emailed that they have received PTE results and will contact should they need more docs
> January 2017 - called DIBP was able to talk to Shaun, said our file will be checked on Feb 9th
> 9 Feb 2017 -i sent an email and complaint why we have not received any update when they said that it will be checked on said date
> 17 Feb 2017 -4th CO contact saying "This application is currently still undergoing internal processing and checking of all claims and information provided."
> 
> Any idea how long this internal processing will take?



What is CEMI?


----------



## hamidaims

I need Expert help !

I have lodge my 189 application as Software Engineer) with all my related documents.

I have uploaded all proves of job like

1 Pay slips
2 appointment letter
3 Promotion letters
4 Tax Documents
5 My Bank Statement of Salary transfered

Should I upload any document from employer side like

1) employer registration certificate
2) employer Bank statement
3) employer Tax Documents
4) Employer Balance sheet
5) etc...

Because I have access to all employer documents. 

Should I upload above said documents or not?


----------



## june14ashish

Hi Guys.

I am going to.lodge visa in a week or so and have couple of ques. Please help.

1) I have read in forum that we can upload colour scan copies witjout being attested by notary (india) so the remaining doc which we dont have in coloured format like sal slips. Form 16 bank stat etc
Do we need all of them to be attested by notary or they can be colourd scan too somehow?

2) I am claiming my partner points as well and have all spouse doc ready like Ielts, Acs, passport. Exp ref letter etc. Do i need to upload her all form 16. Sal slips. Bank stat as well? Do we have provision on imm.account to upload spouse doc as wll separately ?? Thanks.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

hamidaims said:


> I need Expert help !
> 
> I have lodge my 189 application as Software Engineer) with all my related documents.
> 
> I have uploaded all proves of job like
> 
> 1 Pay slips
> 2 appointment letter
> 3 Promotion letters
> 4 Tax Documents
> 5 My Bank Statement of Salary transfered
> 
> Should I upload any document from employer side like
> 
> 1) employer registration certificate
> 2) employer Bank statement
> 3) employer Tax Documents
> 4) Employer Balance sheet
> 5) etc...
> 
> Because I have access to all employer documents.
> 
> Should I upload above said documents or not?



Please upload all that you submitted for ACS and any valid evidences for your employment.

No need of employer/Company documents, that is those you have stated under employer side. Also wondering, how do you have access to those documents? Employers keep them confidential.

I have uploaded following evidences for Experience:
Tax documents (Salary and Income tax deduction proof for all employment years)
(Indian form 26as + form16)
Employment letters (Only Service letter, Resignation letter and Offer/Appointment letter) 
Payslips + Bank statement
Work reference letters (same as that you submitted for ACS) - Company letter/Affidavit
CV/Resume

Bro, please note, I am yet to receive grant. But I am confident that these are more than enough for case officer to verify you experience.

Wish you good luck! Go for direct grant!


----------



## ethical.prodigy

june14ashish said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> I am going to.lodge visa in a week or so and have couple of ques. Please help.
> 
> 1) I have read in forum that we can upload colour scan copies witjout being attested by notary (india) so the remaining doc which we dont have in coloured format like sal slips. Form 16 bank stat etc
> Do we need all of them to be attested by notary or they can be colourd scan too somehow?
> 
> 2) I am claiming my partner points as well and have all spouse doc ready like Ielts, Acs, passport. Exp ref letter etc. Do i need to upload her all form 16. Sal slips. Bank stat as well? Do we have provision on imm.account to upload spouse doc as wll separately ?? Thanks.


My views:
1) For you:
I think colored should be fine. I have uploaded notarized copy of all documents submited for ACS. I have merged non notarized tax documents form 26as + form16 for each year to the extent available. For after ACS period till Visa lodge, I have attached latest 5 months payslips + bank statement, these are not notarized for me.

2) For Spouse: 
Marriage certificate, all docs submitted for ACS (qualifications + employment + Payslips & bank statements), IELTS. I dont think tax documents for spouse are required, generally they only validate positive ACS assessment of spouse, IELTS and your relationship (Marriage certificate)., Name change Affidavit if you have, PCC, Medicals. Passport.

3) Immiaccount: Yes there are 60 attachments allowed for you and 60 attachment for your spouse. Both are in separate sections in immiaccount. You will get to know once you lodge visa, very easy to figure out.


----------



## hamidaims

ethical.prodigy said:


> Please upload all that you submitted for ACS and any valid evidences for your employment.
> 
> 
> Wish you good luck! Go for direct grant!



What document CO asked you in first contact?


----------



## ethical.prodigy

hamidaims said:


> What document CO asked you in first contact?


Bro, My agent went to sleep after lodging application and payment on 11 Dec. There was no front loading in my case. It was on 6th Jan I followed up and then my agent started to upload the docs. CO contacted on same day with DIBP checklist for me and spouse.

I took charge of my account on 9th Jan and then realized the docs uploaded were still incomplete as agent missed one work reference. I then ensured that all required documents were uploaded by 18th Jan 2016. Agent responded in email to CO.

As my status was assessment in progress, later this month after suggestion from forum also uploaded tax documents, recent payslips btw ACS and Visa lodge period

Don't get confused with my case and do not worry! Your case should be fine. 

Stick to basics! 

For your query on work experience:
Just upload all documents you had submited for ACS (work references - Company letters/Affidavit, employment letters, payslips + bank statement) plus additional evidences like Tax deduction docs, recent payslips + bank statements and CV/Resume.

All the best!


----------



## vikaschandra

hamidaims said:


> I need Expert help !
> 
> I have lodge my 189 application as Software Engineer) with all my related documents.
> 
> I have uploaded all proves of job like
> 
> 1 Pay slips
> 2 appointment letter
> 3 Promotion letters
> 4 Tax Documents
> 5 My Bank Statement of Salary transfered
> 
> Should I upload any document from employer side like
> 
> 1) employer registration certificate
> 2) employer Bank statement
> 3) employer Tax Documents
> 4) Employer Balance sheet
> 5) etc...
> 
> Because I have access to all employer documents.
> 
> Should I upload above said documents or not?


No you should not upload those. Even if you have access to those documents are you authorised to share that information without employers consent. This could go legal hence refrain from doing so (until and unless this is your own company )


----------



## vikaschandra

june14ashish said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> I am going to.lodge visa in a week or so and have couple of ques. Please help.
> 
> 1) I have read in forum that we can upload colour scan copies witjout being attested by notary (india) so the remaining doc which we dont have in coloured format like sal slips. Form 16 bank stat etc
> Do we need all of them to be attested by notary or they can be colourd scan too somehow?
> 
> 2) I am claiming my partner points as well and have all spouse doc ready like Ielts, Acs, passport. Exp ref letter etc. Do i need to upload her all form 16. Sal slips. Bank stat as well? Do we have provision on imm.account to upload spouse doc as wll separately ?? Thanks.


1. How can b/w documents be color scanned?? you should get them notorised
2. You have the limit of 60 documents to be uploaded per applicant (60 each for self, spouse, kids)
Yes upload all relevant documents to support your spouse's assessment.


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Waiting......*

Mirror Mirror on the wall...
who is the mysterious of all...

Mirror Replied : DIBP.....

20 weeks or 140 days or 4.5 months flew jus like that and my case is still in RECEIVED Status with no update from DIBP so far.

Mirror Mirror on the wall...
who is the most patient of all...

Mirror Replied : All Folks waiting for Oz Grant..

Jus trying to be funny pals.

May God Bless all those waiting for Grants and how I wish to see all of them sharing the Grant news in the coming weeks.

ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## rvd

dreamsanj said:


> No I haven't been alloted CO for last 9months  . But uploded all in beginning. Did not claim Pts for wife..
> 
> eoi 26111- Nov 17/2015
> invite 190- may 5/2016
> visa lodge - may 25/2016
> status:received
> grant : to be updated


It is not necessary for CO to contact the applicant if all required docs are uploaded already. Definitely CO would have allocated to your case and he would satisfied with the documents that you uploaded. May be he would have send for verification. Hope you and all will get their grants soon. All the best


----------



## rvd

Please don't upload any employer related documents even if you have access and company allows to upload. It is always advisable to upload only required documents since more documents would lead to more time delay if CO start validating those additional documents. All the best 



hamidaims said:


> I need Expert help !
> 
> I have lodge my 189 application as Software Engineer) with all my related documents.
> 
> I have uploaded all proves of job like
> 
> 1 Pay slips
> 2 appointment letter
> 3 Promotion letters
> 4 Tax Documents
> 5 My Bank Statement of Salary transfered
> 
> Should I upload any document from employer side like
> 
> 1) employer registration certificate
> 2) employer Bank statement
> 3) employer Tax Documents
> 4) Employer Balance sheet
> 5) etc...
> 
> Because I have access to all employer documents.
> 
> Should I upload above said documents or not?


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Cindy from China at onshore received grant today. So DIBP works on Satruday for onshore? LoL


----------



## kanavsharma

Hahahahha

Mirror is smart  




Mudassar_SM said:


> Mirror Mirror on the wall...
> who is the mysterious of all...
> 
> Mirror Replied : DIBP.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 weeks or 140 days or 4.5 months flew jus like that and my case is still in RECEIVED Status with no update from DIBP so far.
> 
> Mirror Mirror on the wall...
> who is the most patient of all...
> 
> Mirror Replied : All Folks waiting for Oz Grant..
> 
> Jus trying to be funny pals.
> 
> May God Bless all those waiting for Grants and how I wish to see all of them sharing the Grant news in the coming weeks.


----------



## bibido

hi experts. need help with contact details of DIBPS to call from namibia or email. wanna inquire about my application which was submitted in septembr 2016 and until now there us response of any kind. all required documents were submitted thru an agent.Thanks for helping me.


----------



## andreyx108b

farjaf said:


> I was about to ask ombudsman to make investigation into the application as they reply generic. called dibp today and politely asked what the hell is going on? she said u are the security check. I think DIBP is afraid if ombudsman realises they deliberately Hold applications




I find it extremely inappropriate to raise these sort of complaints. Visa is not your right is a privilege, appreciating the work dibp does is a key: 80% get grant in 85 days. Compare with any other country, this an outstanding performance. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Bhavna1 said:


> Got the Grant today
> Thanks everyone for your help.




Congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

A friend posted his grant information in the 189 visa 2017 thread, which is pasted below:


dbimmi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to share my timeline in this thread so that you can compare with yours. As I got the grant today for 189.
> 
> 
> Code - 261313
> partner skills - yes
> Total points - 65
> Eoi Submitted - 17th DECEMBER 2016
> Invitation received -1st Feb 2017
> Visa lodged - 2nd Feb 2017
> Last document uploaded - 17th FEB (PCC-India and Singapore)
> Grant - direct grant -18th Feb 2017
> 
> Let me know if you have any further queries . I will be happy to help you.
> I wish you all a very speedy grant.


I asked him if he is sure that he got his grant today and he replied with below:


dbimmi said:


> Its today..


So 2 interesting things, which can be observed from above:
1. Does DIBP works on Saturday to issue visas to applicants?
2. In the above friend's case, his grant was a direct grant, so no CO contact, he uploaded his PCC on 17-Feb i.e. yesterday and he got his visa today, so was the CO daily checking his file - or - was it sheer good luck of that friend that he uploaded his PCC yesterday and Co saw his application yesterday found the PCC and just issued the grant to him today? DIBP works even more mysteriously than I was thinking till I read the above post :rofl: .

May all those who are waiting for their visa get their visa soon.
May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## suppala.sudhir

misecmisc said:


> A friend posted his grant information in the 189 visa 2017 thread, which is pasted below:
> 
> 
> I asked him if he is sure that he got his grant today and he replied with below:
> 
> 
> So 2 interesting things, which can be observed from above:
> 1. Does DIBP works on Saturday to issue visas to applicants?
> 2. In the above friend's case, his grant was a direct grant, so no CO contact, he uploaded his PCC on 17-Feb i.e. yesterday and he got his visa today, so was the CO daily checking his file - or - was it sheer good luck of that friend that he uploaded his PCC yesterday and Co saw his application yesterday found the PCC and just issued the grant to him today? DIBP works even more mysteriously than I was thinking till I read the above post :rofl: .
> 
> May all those who are waiting for their visa get their visa soon.
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


Hi...one of my friend also got a mail from co today..requesting medicals...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi...one of my friend also got a mail from co today..requesting medicals...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Hi friend, so what did you do finally for that CO request which you got for your wife's before marriage name PCC? Have you replied back to CO? If yes, then what did you reply to CO? Please suggest. Thanks. And what is the latest going on in your visa application's processing? Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## suppala.sudhir

misecmisc said:


> Hi friend, so what did you do finally for that CO request which you got for your wife's before marriage name PCC? Have you replied back to CO? If yes, then what did you reply to CO? Please suggest. Thanks. And what is the latest going on in your visa application's processing? Please tell. Thanks.


Hi..I got an email reply from regional passport office that they wont issue pcc for same person with different name. I replied back to co the same thing along witth the email attachement which i got on 11th feb. Since then my applicatuon status is Assessment in progress. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## justin787

Mudassar_SM said:


> Mirror Mirror on the wall...
> who is the mysterious of all...
> 
> Mirror Replied : DIBP.....
> 
> 20 weeks or 140 days or 4.5 months flew jus like that and my case is still in RECEIVED Status with no update from DIBP so far.
> 
> Mirror Mirror on the wall...
> who is the most patient of all...
> 
> Mirror Replied : All Folks waiting for Oz Grant..
> 
> Jus trying to be funny pals.
> 
> May God Bless all those waiting for Grants and how I wish to see all of them sharing the Grant news in the coming weeks.
> 
> ray2:ray2:ray2:


Reading this at first made me thing you got your grant


----------



## sultan_azam

DreamerAnki said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a situation and wanted to know the experts comments on this.
> I have 457 WP from my company and planning to apply PR as well. I have not been to Aus yet on WP.
> 1) So, the first query, Is there any issue if I have to travel on 457 WP when my PR is still in process(Visa has been filed).
> 
> 2) The other thing is, that my 457 WP might need amendment due to my role change in the company. Will there be any issue if my company submits the amendment on 457 WP while my 189 is already under process(PR Visa filed).
> 
> Please advise or I will have to delay my Visa submission
> Hoping that both Visas do not have any impact on each other.


if WP is issued after PR, it will override PR and you will loose the associated benefits.

in my opinion it is not good to go for WP, wait for PR to be finalised


or else if PR is granted, immediately withdraw WP application, if WP is granted minutes after PR then still you will loose a lot


----------



## sultan_azam

Sydneyboy said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I have a small question from all of you guys.
> 
> How you all calculate the number of days you guys have been waiting? From the day of lodgement visa or from the day you provided all the documents?
> 
> Second question, server standards say it will take three months. These three months are inclusive or holidays and weekends or exclusive?


this is a big mystery and till date i havent found an authentic information on this query(lodgement day/IP day)


----------



## sultan_azam

gonnabeexpat said:


> Thanks for sharing this info vikas . I have lost all hope on au pr. So I have started to concentrate on Canada now. Ontario is going to open up next week .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hey bro, dont loose hope... it will come soon


----------



## sultan_azam

hamidaims said:


> I need Expert help !
> 
> I have lodge my 189 application as Software Engineer) with all my related documents.
> 
> I have uploaded all proves of job like
> 
> 1 Pay slips
> 2 appointment letter
> 3 Promotion letters
> 4 Tax Documents
> 5 My Bank Statement of Salary transfered
> 
> Should I upload any document from employer side like
> 
> 1) employer registration certificate
> 2) employer Bank statement
> 3) employer Tax Documents
> 4) Employer Balance sheet
> 5) etc...
> 
> Because I have access to all employer documents.
> 
> Should I upload above said documents or not?


you dont to upload those documents


----------



## missemma2005

Hi guys, 

Just wanted to let you know I have received my 189 grant. I want to thank everyone for your help with questions I asked on this forum and I wish you all speedy grants! 

Timeline below:

Code - 272511
Total points - 70
Onshore
Eoi Submitted - 1/09/2016
Invitation received - 3/09/2016
Visa lodged - 3/09/2016
1st CO Contact - 13/09/2016 Requested medicals and spouse proof of English 
Medicals submitted - 21/09/2016 and also sent email we would like to pay VAC 2 
2nd CO Contact: 30/10/2016 Sent VAC 2 Invoice 
3rd CO Contact - 8/12/2016 Requested original police clearance document from overseas - uploaded same day
Grant date - 17/02/2017


Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

june14ashish said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> I am going to.lodge visa in a week or so and have couple of ques. Please help.
> 
> 1) I have read in forum that we can upload colour scan copies witjout being attested by notary (india) so the remaining doc which we dont have in coloured format like sal slips. Form 16 bank stat etc
> Do we need all of them to be attested by notary or they can be colourd scan too somehow?
> 
> 2) I am claiming my partner points as well and have all spouse doc ready like Ielts, Acs, passport. Exp ref letter etc. Do i need to upload her all form 16. Sal slips. Bank stat as well? Do we have provision on imm.account to upload spouse doc as wll separately ?? Thanks.


1. None of my documents were attested, even though some were in b/w eg. system generated salary slip

2. for partner points - basic is skill assessment letter, ielts report
additionally you can upload reference letter for her ACS

dont forget the required documents for spouse i.e. passport, birth certificate, education documents etc

yes, each applicant can upload 60 documents related to them inside immiaccount, there is a provision for that


----------



## sultan_azam

missemma2005 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I have received my 189 grant. I want to thank everyone for your help with questions I asked on this forum and I wish you all speedy grants!
> 
> Timeline below:
> 
> Code - 272511
> Total points - 70
> Onshore
> Eoi Submitted - 1/09/2016
> Invitation received - 3/09/2016
> Visa lodged - 3/09/2016
> 1st CO Contact - 13/09/2016 Requested medicals and spouse proof of English
> Medicals submitted - 21/09/2016 and also sent email we would like to pay VAC 2
> 2nd CO Contact: 30/10/2016 Sent VAC 2 Invoice
> 3rd CO Contact - 8/12/2016 Requested original police clearance document from overseas - uploaded same day
> Grant date - 17/02/2017
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


Hey, that's a wonderfuly news... congratulations and keep in touch

its nice to meet a social worker on forum... keep up the good work


----------



## andreyx108b

sultan_azam said:


> this is a big mystery and till date i havent found an authentic information on this query(lodgement day/IP day)


It is 90 days since the day you lodge. 

We can see the average processing is 85 days which is inline with SLA. 

It is calendar days.


----------



## gippyz

Hi everyone,

I've been a silent watcher and occasional poster in this forum. 
I just received my 189 grant on 3 Feb. Overall it took about 4 months since i lodged my EOI with 65 points (software engineer/developer) for my application to be finalised. 
Thanks to the community here who indirectly give me advise through other people posts and provide comfort during my anxious 4 months wait.

Here's my timeline:
28/10/16: ACS positive skill assessment + EOI lodge
23/11/16: EOI accepted. Application lodged. Medical booked, AFP police check applied and submitted (i think).
5/12/16: Agent contact. More information needed (form 80 and singapore police check).
9/1/16: Singapore police check received in mail. Forwarded to agent.
3/3/16: 189 Granted.

If there's anything I can say or suggest to future applicants:
1) Double check your points. I approached multiple agents and they all gave me different points calculation. One was 60, the other was 65. Thanks to this forum and ACS operator who was really helpful, I was assured when I lodged my EOI that my point is 65.
2) There was a rumour going around about officers calling your workplace to validate your work history. Not sure how true it is, but my employer never received any call/onsite inspection at all from them.
3) Singapore police check took really long. Not the application process, but the result took a while to arrive! Application process only took 1 week to finalise, but the post took 1 month to arrive! So if you want it to arrive quicker, get someone to pick it up for you, or go to singapore for 1 week to get fingerprint and collect the result yourself.
4) Be patient. This is hard I know!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## sultan_azam

gippyz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been a silent watcher and occasional poster in this forum.
> I just received my 189 grant on 3 Feb. Overall it took about 4 months since i lodged my EOI with 65 points (software engineer/developer) for my application to be finalised.
> Thanks to the community here who indirectly give me advise through other people posts and provide comfort during my anxious 4 months wait.
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> 28/10/16: ACS positive skill assessment + EOI lodge
> 23/11/16: EOI accepted. Application lodged. Medical booked, AFP police check applied and submitted (i think).
> 5/12/16: Agent contact. More information needed (form 80 and singapore police check).
> 9/1/16: Singapore police check received in mail. Forwarded to agent.
> 3/3/16: 189 Granted.
> 
> If there's anything I can say or suggest to future applicants:
> 1) Double check your points. I approached multiple agents and they all gave me different points calculation. One was 60, the other was 65. Thanks to this forum and ACS operator who was really helpful, I was assured when I lodged my EOI that my point is 65.
> 2) There was a rumour going around about officers calling your workplace to validate your work history. Not sure how true it is, but my employer never received any call/onsite inspection at all from them.
> 3) Singapore police check took really long. Not the application process, but the result took a while to arrive! Application process only took 1 week to finalise, but the post took 1 month to arrive! So if you want it to arrive quicker, get someone to pick it up for you, or go to singapore for 1 week to get fingerprint and collect the result yourself.
> 4) Be patient. This is hard I know!
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Congratulations

You received grant today or 3rd Feb?? 

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## gippyz

sultan_azam said:


> Congratulations
> 
> You received grant today or 3rd Feb??
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


3rd Feb. Have been meaning to post here, but only got around to do it today :sorry:


----------



## tapanagkumar

Mudassar_SM said:


> Mirror Mirror on the wall...
> who is the mysterious of all...
> 
> Mirror Replied : DIBP.....
> 
> 20 weeks or 140 days or 4.5 months flew jus like that and my case is still in RECEIVED Status with no update from DIBP so far.
> 
> Mirror Mirror on the wall...
> who is the most patient of all...
> 
> Mirror Replied : All Folks waiting for Oz Grant..
> 
> Jus trying to be funny pals.
> 
> May God Bless all those waiting for Grants and how I wish to see all of them sharing the Grant news in the coming weeks.
> 
> ray2:ray2:ray2:


Well said bro 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

gippyz said:


> 3rd Feb. Have been meaning to post here, but only got around to do it today :sorry:


Great, congrats again

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## mic490

A quick question, if i have already got positive work experience assessment from EA then still Dibp will do verification ????


----------



## jairichi

mic490 said:


> A quick question, if i have already got positive work experience assessment from EA then still Dibp will do verification ????


Possible. EA is not a government authority and DIBP is not obliged to go along with what they say.


----------



## rvd

missemma2005 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I have received my 189 grant. I want to thank everyone for your help with questions I asked on this forum and I wish you all speedy grants!
> 
> Timeline below:
> 
> Code - 272511
> Total points - 70
> Onshore
> Eoi Submitted - 1/09/2016
> Invitation received - 3/09/2016
> Visa lodged - 3/09/2016
> 1st CO Contact - 13/09/2016 Requested medicals and spouse proof of English
> Medicals submitted - 21/09/2016 and also sent email we would like to pay VAC 2
> 2nd CO Contact: 30/10/2016 Sent VAC 2 Invoice
> 3rd CO Contact - 8/12/2016 Requested original police clearance document from overseas - uploaded same day
> Grant date - 17/02/2017
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


Congratulations and may your service continues to Aus society.


----------



## rvd

gippyz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been a silent watcher and occasional poster in this forum.
> I just received my 189 grant on 3 Feb. Overall it took about 4 months since i lodged my EOI with 65 points (software engineer/developer) for my application to be finalised.
> Thanks to the community here who indirectly give me advise through other people posts and provide comfort during my anxious 4 months wait.
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> 28/10/16: ACS positive skill assessment + EOI lodge
> 23/11/16: EOI accepted. Application lodged. Medical booked, AFP police check applied and submitted (i think).
> 5/12/16: Agent contact. More information needed (form 80 and singapore police check).
> 9/1/16: Singapore police check received in mail. Forwarded to agent.
> 3/3/16: 189 Granted.
> 
> If there's anything I can say or suggest to future applicants:
> 1) Double check your points. I approached multiple agents and they all gave me different points calculation. One was 60, the other was 65. Thanks to this forum and ACS operator who was really helpful, I was assured when I lodged my EOI that my point is 65.
> 2) There was a rumour going around about officers calling your workplace to validate your work history. Not sure how true it is, but my employer never received any call/onsite inspection at all from them.
> 3) Singapore police check took really long. Not the application process, but the result took a while to arrive! Application process only took 1 week to finalise, but the post took 1 month to arrive! So if you want it to arrive quicker, get someone to pick it up for you, or go to singapore for 1 week to get fingerprint and collect the result yourself.
> 4) Be patient. This is hard I know!
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Congratulations and All the best for future. With regards to the 2nd point it is not rumor many got their employment verification done by Australian departments. You are lucky enough on employment verification.


----------



## misecmisc

ibbz87 said:


> thanks for the prompt reply.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Hi, regarding VAC2 fees, how much was the total amount (including transaction charge) which you paid for your VAC2 fees? Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## ibbz87

misecmisc said:


> Hi, regarding VAC2 fees, how much was the total amount (including transaction charge) which you paid for your VAC2 fees? Please tell. Thanks.


4885 aud

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

ibbz87 said:


> 4885 aud
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


This is the same amount which I think is mentioned on DIBP website for VAC2 fees. So was there no transaction charge involved in VAC2 payment, like the way there is a transaction charge which is added when we pay 189 visa application fees? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## ibbz87

misecmisc said:


> This is the same amount which I think is mentioned on DIBP website for VAC2 fees. So was there no transaction charge involved in VAC2 payment, like the way there is a transaction charge which is added when we pay 189 visa application fees? Please suggest. Thanks.


there is no transaction charge only if you pay using debit card or other means.
if you use credit card, there will be extra charge.
4885 does not include 2.75% to 2.99% charged by your bank if your card is not in AUD. in my case it was in £ so i had to pay 2.75% charged by the bank.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

missemma2005 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I have received my 189 grant. I want to thank everyone for your help with questions I asked on this forum and I wish you all speedy grants!
> 
> Timeline below:
> 
> Code - 272511
> Total points - 70
> Onshore
> Eoi Submitted - 1/09/2016
> Invitation received - 3/09/2016
> Visa lodged - 3/09/2016
> 1st CO Contact - 13/09/2016 Requested medicals and spouse proof of English
> Medicals submitted - 21/09/2016 and also sent email we would like to pay VAC 2
> 2nd CO Contact: 30/10/2016 Sent VAC 2 Invoice
> 3rd CO Contact - 8/12/2016 Requested original police clearance document from overseas - uploaded same day
> Grant date - 17/02/2017
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


Congrats. One query based on your above timeline - Can you please confirm that in your 2nd CO contact, after you received VAC2 invoice, then you paid your VAC2 fees and after that your 3rd CO contact happened in which CO asked you for original PCC from overseas? Thanks.


----------



## renumahale

missemma2005 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I have received my 189 grant. I want to thank everyone for your help with questions I asked on this forum and I wish you all speedy grants!
> 
> Timeline below:
> 
> Code - 272511
> Total points - 70
> Onshore
> Eoi Submitted - 1/09/2016
> Invitation received - 3/09/2016
> Visa lodged - 3/09/2016
> 1st CO Contact - 13/09/2016 Requested medicals and spouse proof of English
> Medicals submitted - 21/09/2016 and also sent email we would like to pay VAC 2
> 2nd CO Contact: 30/10/2016 Sent VAC 2 Invoice
> 3rd CO Contact - 8/12/2016 Requested original police clearance document from overseas - uploaded same day
> Grant date - 17/02/2017
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


Congratulations 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

ethical.prodigy said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> My status for Notification of incorrect answer(s)" is showing Submitted 11 Feb.
> 
> Will this ever change to something else or it remains "Submitted".
> 
> Thanks again!


Folks,

The status of "Notification of incorrect answer(s)" remains "Submitted" throughout.

Thanks to Ananth for sharing this info.


----------



## Brane

Hi Folks,

One of my relative is currently staying in Australia.
Is it fine if he can call up the DIBP and check on the status of my application?
Will DIBP share the details with him?
Is it advised to do so?

P.S :- I have given his references in Form80 as a relative.

Regards,
Brane


----------



## aussievisa1

Hello My Dear Friends,

I am new to this and i have a question to be clarified. Can somebody please answer. 

I have completed my Bachelor’s Degree in Software Engineering in December 2011 from a leading universities in UK. I have started my work as a Software Engineer in December 2013 and currently im working as a project manager in the same company. (Exp: 03 years and 02 months)

So I have Age: 30, Degree: 15, IELTS: 10 & State Sponsorship: 10 = 65 points. 

My problem is with three years can I go ahead with the skill assessment? I will not be claiming any points but is it possible to do the skill assessment with just 3 years of work experience? Do they ask another two years of experience after deducting "skill level requirement" of two years? 

*PLEASE HELP ME TO CLARIFY.* Hope to hear from you all soon.

Cheers fellas 

Thank you


----------



## abeden

paramSG said:


> What is CEMI?


Certificate Of English Medium of Instruction.


----------



## rvd

aussievisa1 said:


> Hello My Dear Friends,
> 
> I am new to this and i have a question to be clarified. Can somebody please answer.
> 
> I have completed my Bachelor’s Degree in Software Engineering in December 2011 from a leading universities in UK. I have started my work as a Software Engineer in December 2013 and currently im working as a project manager in the same company. (Exp: 03 years and 02 months)
> 
> So I have Age: 30, Degree: 15, IELTS: 10 & State Sponsorship: 10 = 65 points.
> 
> My problem is with three years can I go ahead with the skill assessment? I will not be claiming any points but is it possible to do the skill assessment with just 3 years of work experience? Do they ask another two years of experience after deducting "skill level requirement" of two years?
> 
> *PLEASE HELP ME TO CLARIFY.* Hope to hear from you all soon.
> 
> Cheers fellas
> 
> Thank you


Whether you are getting points for experience or not you will have go for skill assessment to get your skill assessed by ACS for the ANZSCO code for which your planning to file an EOI.


----------



## aussievisa1

Dear rvd,

Thank you for your reply. I am applying under Software Engineer category, but my problem is can i go ahead with three years of SE experience and apply for skill assessment because my agent told me otherwise and some other agent told that i can.

I will not be claiming any points for my experience. But as per ACS requirement there are asking for two years of work experience. Is it after they deducting two years (that means requirement is four years of work experience) or they just asking for two years of post qualifying work experience? 

Please advice.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Guys,

I have read that in most cases, case officer will respond in 4 to 12 weeks i.e. after CO Contact.

I have query whether this time taken starts from (CO contact date) or (end of 28 days) or (last file uploaded).

In my case last file uploaded was on 11 Feb 2017 i.e. all are different.

Generally what time should I expect to hear something back? 

Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b

aussievisa1 said:


> Dear rvd,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I am applying under Software Engineer category, but my problem is can i go ahead with three years of SE experience and apply for skill assessment because my agent told me otherwise and some other agent told that i can.
> 
> I will not be claiming any points for my experience. But as per ACS requirement there are asking for two years of work experience. Is it after they deducting two years (that means requirement is four years of work experience) or they just asking for two years of post qualifying work experience?
> 
> Please advice.




They may deduct 2-4-5-6 years 
Depending on education. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

aussievisa1 said:


> Dear rvd,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I am applying under Software Engineer category, but my problem is can i go ahead with three years of SE experience and apply for skill assessment because my agent told me otherwise and some other agent told that i can.
> 
> I will not be claiming any points for my experience. But as per ACS requirement there are asking for two years of work experience. Is it after they deducting two years (that means requirement is four years of work experience) or they just asking for two years of post qualifying work experience?
> 
> Please advice.



Based on your qualification and profession, ACS deducts your work experience to come up with acceptable ausie experience. ACS will communicate your revised start date of ausie experience.You can only claim revised experience in your EOI.

I would suggest you to post your query in ACS forums.


----------



## rvd

aussievisa1 said:


> Dear rvd,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I am applying under Software Engineer category, but my problem is can i go ahead with three years of SE experience and apply for skill assessment because my agent told me otherwise and some other agent told that i can.
> 
> I will not be claiming any points for my experience. But as per ACS requirement there are asking for two years of work experience. Is it after they deducting two years (that means requirement is four years of work experience) or they just asking for two years of post qualifying work experience?
> 
> Please advice.



I understand that 2 years of minimum experience is for ACS to evaluate the applicant's skill. Since you have 3 years of experience you can very well go ahead with skill assessment and you don't need to worry about their deductions as you are not going to claim any points for experience. 

In general this assessment is finalize your skills under ANZSCO code otherwise it will not have any impact on your EOI or Visa.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

ethical.prodigy said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have read that in most cases, case officer will respond in 4 to 12 weeks i.e. after CO Contact.
> 
> I have query whether this time taken starts from (CO contact date) or (end of 28 days) or (last file uploaded).
> 
> In my case last file uploaded was on 11 Feb 2017 i.e. all are different.
> 
> Generally what time should I expect to hear something back?
> 
> Thanks!


@Andrey - your thoughts please. Thanks!


----------



## aussievisa1

Thank you all   Appreciate.


----------



## pivashis

Hi 

i am working as Citrix Admin(Virtualization) , i just want to know what would be my Occupation ID/ Job code for Citrix Admin domain. From the list of the available job codes, i am only able to see software and application programmers(2613) which is somehow relevant to my profile But i am not exactly sure of the same.

Experts please help.

Thaks in Advance 
Piyush


----------



## andreyx108b

ethical.prodigy said:


> @Andrey - your thoughts please. Thanks!




Based on the stats it is 4-12 weeks from the Contact date. 

One can use the estimate tool to predict when co will contact applicant. Its very accurate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussievisa1

Dear rvd,

Thank you so much. This is what i wanted to know. Thanks again. 

Cheers mate. 




rvd said:


> I understand that 2 years of minimum experience is for ACS to evaluate the applicant's skill. Since you have 3 years of experience you can very well go ahead with skill assessment and you don't need to worry about their deductions as you are not going to claim any points for experience.
> 
> In general this assessment is finalize your skills under ANZSCO code otherwise it will not have any impact on your EOI or Visa.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

andreyx108b said:


> Based on the stats it is 4-12 weeks from the Contact date.
> 
> One can use the estimate tool to predict when co will contact applicant. Its very accurate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok. 

It says on average you should expect a Grant by the 1 April 2017. :fingerscrossed:

In the worst case it will be the 16 September 2017.


----------



## ramarajan_me

Is it true that DIBP calls for employment verification through some no like +91 11
I hv had like 4 or 5 calls from that number in last 6 months.. I usually don't answer it..


----------



## rvd

ramarajan_me said:


> Is it true that DIBP calls for employment verification through some no like +91 11
> I hv had like 4 or 5 calls from that number in last 6 months.. I usually don't answer it..


Yes few members received calls from Delhi Australian High commission. Even our experienced friend Sultan had mentioned earlier that he had got a call from AHC.

There are many calls for marketing purposes so you would have avoided. Nothing to worry now. I assume that they will try to reach you at least 3 or 4 times even if you don't answer then they contact you in email.

This is my personal view and wait for experts comments.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

ramarajan_me said:


> Is it true that DIBP calls for employment verification through some no like +91 11
> I hv had like 4 or 5 calls from that number in last 6 months.. I usually don't answer it..


I am also hesitant in picking up unknown calls. But since we have applied PR visa its better to pick up such calls until its granted. We never know whats coming our way.

The result of employment verification is completely not in our control, but by answering call we may give confidence to AHC (Australia high commission - Delhi) as well as help them if they need something more.

Frankly speaking its a test of patience. If employment verification happens it may take a long time for grant. :noidea: Some say its 8-16 weeks after verification.

If there is any such delay, I would advise to move on with life and give less importance to PR thing. Just do a weekly check. Personally even I'm going to wait till average processing timeline.


----------



## KennyP

jeyam_555 said:


> Thanks Vikas, here is my timeline.
> 
> PTE 28-Jun-16 - L74, R76, S87, W79
> EA applied on fast track - 31-Jul-16 (MSA only, no RSA, Used IELTS score 6.5 appeared during Jan-2015)
> EA Outcome - 26-Aug-16
> EOI - 28-Aug-16, Mechanical Engineer - 233512
> USA PCC applied - 8-Sep-16
> ITA - 13-Sep-16
> India PCC - 7-Oct-16
> Medicals - 22-Oct-16
> VISA Lodge - 2-Nov-16
> Documents Uploaded - 4-Nov-16 (All documents USA PCC)
> USA PCC received - 17-Nov-16
> CO contact - 17-Nov-16 for USA PCC and evidence of relationship documents
> Documents provided - 21-Nov-16
> Grant - 30-Nov-16 :yo:


Mate, I remember you are the one who claimed for WORK EXP in VISA APPLICATION but didn't submit any WORK EXP ASSESSMENT FROM ENGINEERS AUSTRALIA, did DIBP still acknowledged the 5 points that you claimed? Hoping for an answer as I really wanna know, thanks.


----------



## rvd

ethical.prodigy said:


> I am also hesitant in picking up unknown calls. But since we have applied PR visa its better to pick up such calls until its granted. We never know whats coming our way.
> 
> The result of employment verification is completely not in our control, but by answering call we may give confidence to AHC (Australia high commission - Delhi) as well as help them if they need something more.
> 
> Frankly speaking its a test of patience. If employment verification happens it may take a long time for grant. :noidea: Some say its 8-16 weeks after verification.
> 
> If there is any such delay, I would advise to move on with life and give less importance to PR thing. Just do a weekly check. Personally even I'm going to wait till average processing timeline.


It is not necessary that employment verification takes longer time for grant or after employment verification it takes time for grant. 
Today our friend Vikassk21 has posted in "190 Visa Lodge 2016 January onwards" thread he got employment verification on Feb 7th from same +91 11 and got his grant on 16th Feb.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...190-visa-lodge-2016-january-onwards-1075.html

It is our own luck and fate. Nothing can be assumed and confirmed until it is happening.

All the best for you and all for the speedy grant.


----------



## ibbz87

missemma2005 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I have received my 189 grant. I want to thank everyone for your help with questions I asked on this forum and I wish you all speedy grants!
> 
> Timeline below:
> 
> Code - 272511
> Total points - 70
> Onshore
> Eoi Submitted - 1/09/2016
> Invitation received - 3/09/2016
> Visa lodged - 3/09/2016
> 1st CO Contact - 13/09/2016 Requested medicals and spouse proof of English
> Medicals submitted - 21/09/2016 and also sent email we would like to pay VAC 2
> 2nd CO Contact: 30/10/2016 Sent VAC 2 Invoice
> 3rd CO Contact - 8/12/2016 Requested original police clearance document from overseas - uploaded same day
> Grant date - 17/02/2017
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


hi
can you please let us know when did you make the vac2 payment?
also why another contact even after vac2 payment as i have heard that vac2 paymemt usually mean case is decision ready.
did not you submit singaporr pcc beforehand?
i am sorry but i am in same vac 2 boat and my uk pcc's one year finished on 2nd feb although i have not visited uk after pcc was issued.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

pivashis said:


> Hi
> 
> i am working as Citrix Admin(Virtualization) , i just want to know what would be my Occupation ID/ Job code for Citrix Admin domain. From the list of the available job codes, i am only able to see software and application programmers(2613) which is somehow relevant to my profile But i am not exactly sure of the same.
> 
> Experts please help.
> 
> Thaks in Advance
> Piyush



I think you should be right since you might have match the available job codes with your roles and responsibility. You can wait for experts answer before proceeding.

Also ACS will recommend you to get assessed for suitable job code if you choose wrong job code for your skills.

All the best.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

rvd said:


> It is not necessary that employment verification takes longer time for grant or after employment verification it takes time for grant.
> Today our friend Vikassk21 has posted in "190 Visa Lodge 2016 January onwards" thread he got employment verification on Feb 7th from same +91 11 and got his grant on 16th Feb.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...190-visa-lodge-2016-january-onwards-1075.html
> 
> It is our own luck and fate. Nothing can be assumed and confirmed until it is happening.
> 
> All the best for you and all for the speedy grant.


I do agree with you. Hope we all get grants soon.

Just on the example you shared, we should not refer to 190 cases as they belong to a different priority processing group. They are part of state migration plan.


----------



## ramarajan_me

rvd said:


> Yes few members received calls from Delhi Australian High commission. Even our experienced friend Sultan had mentioned earlier that he had got a call from AHC.
> 
> There are many calls for marketing purposes so you would have avoided. Nothing to worry now. I assume that they will try to reach you at least 3 or 4 times even if you don't answer then they contact you in email.
> 
> This is my personal view and wait for experts comments.


If it is so, I hope they don't come to any sort of conclusion.. I hv been patiently waiting for more than 250 days.. An unattended call can't be my deciding factor..


----------



## ramarajan_me

ethical.prodigy said:


> I am also hesitant in picking up unknown calls. But since we have applied PR visa its better to pick up such calls until its granted. We never know whats coming our way.
> 
> The result of employment verification is completely not in our control, but by answering call we may give confidence to AHC (Australia high commission - Delhi) as well as help them if they need something more.
> 
> Frankly speaking its a test of patience. If employment verification happens it may take a long time for grant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some say its 8-16 weeks after verification.
> 
> If there is any such delay, I would advise to move on with life and give less importance to PR thing. Just do a weekly check. Personally even I'm going to wait till average processing timeline.


Hope they call me back or contact me thru mail again as rvd said.. It is after all a test of patience..


----------



## rvd

ramarajan_me said:


> If it is so, I hope they don't come to any sort of conclusion.. I hv been patiently waiting for more than 250 days.. An unattended call can't be my deciding factor..


Definitely unattended call won't impact your grant. If you still suspect about any unattended call then you can try to call AHC and check whether do they tried calling you for so and so purpose.

Think positive and stay positive.


----------



## sultan_azam

mic490 said:


> A quick question, if i have already got positive work experience assessment from EA then still Dibp will do verification ????


It can happen again, DIBP is final authority. They can verify even though EA has marked it positive, happened in my case

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

aussievisa1 said:


> Hello My Dear Friends,
> 
> I am new to this and i have a question to be clarified. Can somebody please answer.
> 
> I have completed my Bachelor’s Degree in Software Engineering in December 2011 from a leading universities in UK. I have started my work as a Software Engineer in December 2013 and currently im working as a project manager in the same company. (Exp: 03 years and 02 months)
> 
> So I have Age: 30, Degree: 15, IELTS: 10 & State Sponsorship: 10 = 65 points.
> 
> My problem is with three years can I go ahead with the skill assessment? I will not be claiming any points but is it possible to do the skill assessment with just 3 years of work experience? Do they ask another two years of experience after deducting "skill level requirement" of two years?
> 
> *PLEASE HELP ME TO CLARIFY.* Hope to hear from you all soon.
> 
> Cheers fellas
> 
> Thank you


I think you can go ahead with skill assessment, to be sure check skill assessment guide for acs

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

aussievisa1 said:


> Dear rvd,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I am applying under Software Engineer category, but my problem is can i go ahead with three years of SE experience and apply for skill assessment because my agent told me otherwise and some other agent told that i can.
> 
> I will not be claiming any points for my experience. But as per ACS requirement there are asking for two years of work experience. Is it after they deducting two years (that means requirement is four years of work experience) or they just asking for two years of post qualifying work experience?
> 
> Please advice.


Two years of post qualifying work experience

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ethical.prodigy said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have read that in most cases, case officer will respond in 4 to 12 weeks i.e. after CO Contact.
> 
> I have query whether this time taken starts from (CO contact date) or (end of 28 days) or (last file uploaded).
> 
> In my case last file uploaded was on 11 Feb 2017 i.e. all are different.
> 
> Generally what time should I expect to hear something back?
> 
> Thanks!


Andy once told me it is generally within two months from CO contact date

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ramarajan_me said:


> Is it true that DIBP calls for employment verification through some no like +91 11
> I hv had like 4 or 5 calls from that number in last 6 months.. I usually don't answer it..


+91 11 4139 9900 is the number from which I received verification call

Store in contacts and dont miss call from this number

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramarajan_me

rvd said:


> Definitely unattended call won't impact your grant. If you still suspect about any unattended call then you can try to call AHC and check whether do they tried calling you for so and so purpose.
> 
> Think positive and stay positive.


Dropped in my first reminder last week thru my agent.. Got only a standard response.. And regarding calling AHC, I think my agent wud never do that.. Last time when I asked, he straight away refused saying there is no way we can do that.. 
Thanks for your words though..


----------



## ramarajan_me

sultan_azam said:


> +91 11 4139 9900 is the number from which I received verification call
> 
> Store in contacts and dont miss call from this number
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate.. Will save that..


----------



## sultan_azam

ramarajan_me said:


> Hope they call me back or contact me thru mail again as rvd said.. It is after all a test of patience..


One of my friend also missed call from ahc, later they called HR and they also messed up big time resulting in NJ

This is not to scare anyone but I am just telling about something similar which happened in Nov/Dec

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## AUDream2017

AHC number for Singapore?
Last week I missed +65 3152 2535


----------



## tgurmani

ethical.prodigy said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have read that in most cases, case officer will respond in 4 to 12 weeks i.e. after CO Contact.
> 
> I have query whether this time taken starts from (CO contact date) or (end of 28 days) or (last file uploaded).
> 
> In my case last file uploaded was on 11 Feb 2017 i.e. all are different.
> 
> Generally what time should I expect to hear something back?
> 
> Thanks!




For mine it was 5/12/2016..and after that still waiting. The document requested for PCC and medicals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpsnarang

sultan_azam said:


> One of my friend also missed call from ahc, later they called HR and they also messed up big time resulting in NJ
> 
> This is not to scare anyone but I am just telling about something similar which happened in Nov/Dec
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Apologies for my ignorance - What is a NJ? 

I have not sounded my employers so far since NSW has only emailed an invite which I accepted and paid AUD 300. Should I do this now or when the 190 invite comes through?

Please advise ....


----------



## sultan_azam

mpsnarang said:


> Apologies for my ignorance - What is a NJ?
> 
> I have not sounded my employers so far since NSW has only emailed an invite which I accepted and paid AUD 300. Should I do this now or when the 190 invite comes through?
> 
> Please advise ....


NJ - natural justice mail, an applicant receives it if there is some discrepancy observed by DIBP

employment verification thing will come in picture after visa lodge


----------



## OctNovDec

sultan_azam said:


> NJ - natural justice mail, an applicant receives it if there is some discrepancy observed by DIBP
> 
> employment verification thing will come in picture after visa lodge


Does DIBP verify your entire employment history? Even if you don't claim employment points?


----------



## ethical.prodigy

tgurmani said:


> For mine it was 5/12/2016..and after that still waiting. The document requested for PCC and medicals.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Immitracker says you should get response by end of this month.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

sultan_azam said:


> Andy once told me it is generally within two months from CO contact date
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Sultan,

So If one does not get any update from CO (i.e. either information requested/grant) during this period (4-12 weeks), does that mean additional verifications have started ?


----------



## sultan_azam

OctNovDec said:


> Does DIBP verify your entire employment history? Even if you don't claim employment points?


i claimed 10 points for experience

as far as i know they verified with my previous company, not sure about current one


----------



## sultan_azam

ethical.prodigy said:


> Sultan,
> 
> So If one does not get any update from CO (i.e. either information requested/grant) during this period (4-12 weeks), does that mean additional verifications have started ?


yes, we can infer that they are checking the documents provided by us


----------



## mpsnarang

sultan_azam said:


> i claimed 10 points for experience
> 
> as far as i know they verified with my previous company, not sure about current one


Sultan - Did DIBP verified with all your employers? In my case, one of the companies has closed down and one got acquired.


----------



## sultan_azam

mpsnarang said:


> Sultan - Did DIBP verified with all your employers? In my case, one of the companies has closed down and one got acquired.


I am aware of only the previous employer, no report of verification with current employer

The company which closed down - so you have any record of this??? 

The company which got acquired - any record of this?? 

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpsnarang

The company which got acquired has written in its experience letter 10 years ago that they are got acquired. I got the roles and responsibilities from my manager at that time as a statutory declaration. 

The company which got shut last year has given me reference letter with roles and responsibilities. I have its appointment letter, salary slips, salary credit history, etc.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

sultan_azam said:


> ethical.prodigy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sultan,
> 
> So If one does not get any update from CO (i.e. either information requested/grant) during this period (4-12 weeks), does that mean additional verifications have started ?
> 
> 
> 
> yes, we can infer that they are checking the documents provided by us
Click to expand...

Thanks Sultan! 

Best of luck everyone. Hope many get grants this week.


----------



## vikaschandra

OctNovDec said:


> Does DIBP verify your entire employment history? Even if you don't claim employment points?


Usually verification doesn't happen in case ine is not claiming points for experience but yea the possibility of it happening cannot be ruled out


----------



## sultan_azam

mpsnarang said:


> The company which got acquired has written in its experience letter 10 years ago that they are got acquired. I got the roles and responsibilities from my manager at that time as a statutory declaration.
> 
> The company which got shut last year has given me reference letter with roles and responsibilities. I have its appointment letter, salary slips, salary credit history, etc.


1. it is good if they have specifically mentioned that they got acquired

2. do you have tax documents for the company which got shut down ??


----------



## bigm0n

Day 120 since last CO Contact.


----------



## sirikarthy

*Post invitation queries*

Hello All,

I have got invited on 15th Feb 2017 round.
Now post invitation i have some queries, experts please clarify the same..
1)Regarding medicals , i already have medicals done for 457 visa. will that reports are good to refer in 189 visa? i have done medicals on March 2016.
2)ACS have deducted 4 years of my experience, so now shall i upload form 16 and payslips of that 4 year exp?
3)Can i upload same reference letter that i have submitted for ACS?
4)My 457 visa nominated occupation is 263213 (systems test engineer), but as of now i have applied for software engineering 261313. Will that make an issue for 189 visa?

Regards,
Kartheek
EOI applied with 65 points :1-Jan-2017
189 invitation received : 15-Feb-2017
Code : 261313


----------



## dbimmigrant84

Day 30 with no CO contact


----------



## misecmisc

All the best to all of you. May those waiting for their visas get their visas in this week.
May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## Annichristie

ashishjain said:


> Day 54 since lodgement
> 
> Day 29 since CO Contact !


Hi Ashish Jain,

Did you hear anything from Immigration?

Thanks


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Day 141

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

sirikarthy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have got invited on 15th Feb 2017 round.
> Now post invitation i have some queries, experts please clarify the same..
> 1)Regarding medicals , i already have medicals done for 457 visa. will that reports are good to refer in 189 visa? i have done medicals on March 2016.
> 2)ACS have deducted 4 years of my experience, so now shall i upload form 16 and payslips of that 4 year exp?
> 3)Can i upload same reference letter that i have submitted for ACS?
> 4)My 457 visa nominated occupation is 263213 (systems test engineer), but as of now i have applied for software engineering 261313. Will that make an issue for 189 visa?
> 
> Regards,
> Kartheek
> EOI applied with 65 points :1-Jan-2017
> 189 invitation received : 15-Feb-2017
> Code : 261313



1. It is better to go for new medicals as the validity is going to expire soon. 
2. ACS deducted means you did not claim any points for those experience then it is not required to upload unless CO specifically asks those.
3. You can upload, provided if DIBP goes for employment verification with HR then HR should authenticate that letter as valid and signed by authorized person. If it is current employment then it is better to have reference letter on recent date (if possible).

4. I do not have any information on this please wait for experts comments.

All the best


----------



## dakshch

kamalendra said:


> I am still waiting.
> 
> Daksch is still waiting.
> 
> no news about jschopra.




Will complete 15 months this week... i have lost all motivation and there is zero excitement for a grant right now.


----------



## dakshch

Rajaastha said:


> 443 days.
> 
> 
> 
> From June 2016 assessment in progress..




Day 441


----------



## shwetskapurs

That moment of extreme relief when you see the grant notification mail in your mail box....yess...it came for me today...finally. So many thanks to God and to all of you people in this forum who helped in many different ways.
I sincerely wish that everyone gets this moment of happiness really really soon..it is so overwhelming. 
Everyone..plzz have patience..and have faith....you will get it soon. All the very best to everyone.

Here are my timelines..
Invite received : 23 Nov 2016
Visa lodged: 2 Dec 2016
First CO contact for medicals and online access of PTE result : 19 Dec 2016
Medicals completed same day as it was already in progress. Online access for PTE result was also given same day. Mail also sent to DIBP same day as confirmation.
Employment verification call to my husband's current employer's HR : 25 Jan 2017
Employement verification form and other details sent by husband's HR on 30 Jan 2017
Employment verification call to my current employer's HR : 1 Feb 2017
Employement verification form and other details sent by my HR on 7 Feb 2017
Visa grant : 20 Feb 2017


----------



## kelynrowe2014

dakshch said:


> Day 441


I'm following your foot steps bro..


----------



## rvd

shwetskapurs said:


> That moment of extreme relief when you see the grant notification mail in your mail box....yess...it came for me today...finally. So many thanks to God and to all of you people in this forum who helped in many different ways.
> I sincerely wish that everyone gets this moment of happiness really really soon..it is so overwhelming.
> Everyone..plzz have patience..and have faith....you will get it soon. All the very best to everyone.
> 
> Here are my timelines..
> Invite received : 23 Nov 2016
> Visa lodged: 2 Dec 2016
> First CO contact for medicals and online access of PTE result : 19 Dec 2016
> Medicals completed same day as it was already in progress. Online access for PTE result was also given same day. Mail also sent to DIBP same day as confirmation.
> Employment verification call to my husband's current employer's HR : 25 Jan 2017
> Employement verification form and other details sent by husband's HR on 30 Jan 2017
> Employment verification call to my current employer's HR : 1 Feb 2017
> Employement verification form and other details sent by my HR on 7 Feb 2017
> Visa grant : 20 Feb 2017


Congratulations and All the best..


----------



## Mbhasin

Hi

Those who filled the NSW invite form please help with this query , while in the form section there is a question for eduction qualification based upon which the points are granted it has following option ,which option to choose if degree is from Indian university (in eoi it was 15 points scored for that education)

Q :Educational qualifications can be from an Australian educational institution or awarded by an overseas educational institution of a recognised standard.

1)doctorate 
2)Bachelor degree,including with honours or masters ( i feel this one as this only matches with 15 points of EOI) 
3) Diploma or trade qualification completed in Aus
3) Qualificaton or award of standard recognized by relevant assessing authority


----------



## mpsnarang

shwetskapurs said:


> That moment of extreme relief when you see the grant notification mail in your mail box....yess...it came for me today...finally. So many thanks to God and to all of you people in this forum who helped in many different ways.
> I sincerely wish that everyone gets this moment of happiness really really soon..it is so overwhelming.
> Everyone..plzz have patience..and have faith....you will get it soon. All the very best to everyone.
> 
> Here are my timelines..
> Invite received : 23 Nov 2016
> Visa lodged: 2 Dec 2016
> First CO contact for medicals and online access of PTE result : 19 Dec 2016
> Medicals completed same day as it was already in progress. Online access for PTE result was also given same day. Mail also sent to DIBP same day as confirmation.
> Employment verification call to my husband's current employer's HR : 25 Jan 2017
> Employement verification form and other details sent by husband's HR on 30 Jan 2017
> Employment verification call to my current employer's HR : 1 Feb 2017
> Employement verification form and other details sent by my HR on 7 Feb 2017
> Visa grant : 20 Feb 2017


Hey Congratulations !!

Please update with what was asked as part of employment verification. I shall sound off my employers accordingly. Also, did they contacted all the previous employers?


----------



## misecmisc

shwetskapurs said:


> That moment of extreme relief when you see the grant notification mail in your mail box....yess...it came for me today...finally. So many thanks to God and to all of you people in this forum who helped in many different ways.
> I sincerely wish that everyone gets this moment of happiness really really soon..it is so overwhelming.
> Everyone..plzz have patience..and have faith....you will get it soon. All the very best to everyone.
> 
> Here are my timelines..
> Invite received : 23 Nov 2016
> Visa lodged: 2 Dec 2016
> First CO contact for medicals and online access of PTE result : 19 Dec 2016
> Medicals completed same day as it was already in progress. Online access for PTE result was also given same day. Mail also sent to DIBP same day as confirmation.
> Employment verification call to my husband's current employer's HR : 25 Jan 2017
> Employement verification form and other details sent by husband's HR on 30 Jan 2017
> Employment verification call to my current employer's HR : 1 Feb 2017
> Employement verification form and other details sent by my HR on 7 Feb 2017
> Visa grant : 20 Feb 2017


Congrats.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

shwetskapurs said:


> That moment of extreme relief when you see the grant notification mail in your mail box....yess...it came for me today...finally. So many thanks to God and to all of you people in this forum who helped in many different ways.
> I sincerely wish that everyone gets this moment of happiness really really soon..it is so overwhelming.
> Everyone..plzz have patience..and have faith....you will get it soon. All the very best to everyone.
> 
> Here are my timelines..
> Invite received : 23 Nov 2016
> Visa lodged: 2 Dec 2016
> First CO contact for medicals and online access of PTE result : 19 Dec 2016
> Medicals completed same day as it was already in progress. Online access for PTE result was also given same day. Mail also sent to DIBP same day as confirmation.
> Employment verification call to my husband's current employer's HR : 25 Jan 2017
> Employement verification form and other details sent by husband's HR on 30 Jan 2017
> Employment verification call to my current employer's HR : 1 Feb 2017
> Employement verification form and other details sent by my HR on 7 Feb 2017
> Visa grant : 20 Feb 2017



Many congratulations to you and your family!

Pls can u clarify on two points.:
1. Online access for PTE result was also given same day. - Are we supposed to share our PTE login ID and password?

2. Employment verification form - is it something you received from CO/Skill support and this was filled by HR and sent 
To skill support via email.

Thanks!


----------



## shwetskapurs

They contacted only the current employer of both me and my husband. They called on the reception number which anyone can find from google...reception connected them to the HR...HR then gave them her mail id to communicate...they sent an employment verification form and asked a few details in mail...like...date and duration of employment...contractual/regular...roles and responsibilties....position held etc.
I dont know what exactly was in the verification form..but i guess it would have such generic things only which my HR asked my reporting manager to fill.


----------



## shwetskapurs

ethical.prodigy said:


> shwetskapurs said:
> 
> 
> 
> That moment of extreme relief when you see the grant notification mail in your mail box....yess...it came for me today...finally. So many thanks to God and to all of you people in this forum who helped in many different ways.
> I sincerely wish that everyone gets this moment of happiness really really soon..it is so overwhelming.
> Everyone..plzz have patience..and have faith....you will get it soon. All the very best to everyone.
> 
> Here are my timelines..
> Invite received : 23 Nov 2016
> Visa lodged: 2 Dec 2016
> First CO contact for medicals and online access of PTE result : 19 Dec 2016
> Medicals completed same day as it was already in progress. Online access for PTE result was also given same day. Mail also sent to DIBP same day as confirmation.
> Employment verification call to my husband's current employer's HR : 25 Jan 2017
> Employement verification form and other details sent by husband's HR on 30 Jan 2017
> Employment verification call to my current employer's HR : 1 Feb 2017
> Employement verification form and other details sent by my HR on 7 Feb 2017
> Visa grant : 20 Feb 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many congratulations to you and your family!
> 
> Pls can u clarify on two points.:
> 1. Online access for PTE result was also given same day. - Are we supposed to share our PTE login ID and password?
> 
> 2. Employment verification form - is it something you received from CO/Skill support and this was filled by HR and sent
> To skill support via email.
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


1. My CO mailed me to give her access to my PTE result on pte official website. So for everyone...... u too dont miss it. Do "send score" from your pte account for sure. Type DIBP in Institute/Organisation column and click search..you should get proper name for DIBP and select it. Submit then.
2. Australian high commission(not surefrom india or from australia) called my current company's reception which connected them to HR. HR then shared her mail id. Then they sent the verfication form to her. My HR and my reporting manager filled it and sent to them in mail.


----------



## misecmisc

shwetskapurs said:


> They contacted only the current employer of both me and my husband. They called on the reception number which anyone can find from google...reception connected them to the HR...HR then gave them her mail id to communicate...they sent an employment verification form and asked a few details in mail...like...date and duration of employment...contractual/regular...roles and responsibilties....position held etc.
> I dont know what exactly was in the verification form..but i guess it would have such generic things only which my HR asked my reporting manager to fill.


Hi, Can you please confirm one thing - in your visa application, for you and your husband, did you provide roles and responsibilities letter on company letter head or in a Statuary Declaration notary document? Thanks.


----------



## RKS20

shwetskapurs said:


> They contacted only the current employer of both me and my husband. They called on the reception number which anyone can find from google...reception connected them to the HR...HR then gave them her mail id to communicate...they sent an employment verification form and asked a few details in mail...like...date and duration of employment...contractual/regular...roles and responsibilties....position held etc.
> I dont know what exactly was in the verification form..but i guess it would have such generic things only which my HR asked my reporting manager to fill.


Congratulations for ur grant. Can u please specify u gave role and responsibilities on letterhead or declaration by colleague. And which team handled ur case. 

RKS


----------



## gonnabeexpat

shwetskapurs said:


> That moment of extreme relief when you see the grant notification mail in your mail box....yess...it came for me today...finally. So many thanks to God and to all of you people in this forum who helped in many different ways.
> I sincerely wish that everyone gets this moment of happiness really really soon..it is so overwhelming.
> Everyone..plzz have patience..and have faith....you will get it soon. All the very best to everyone.
> 
> Here are my timelines..
> Invite received : 23 Nov 2016
> Visa lodged: 2 Dec 2016
> First CO contact for medicals and online access of PTE result : 19 Dec 2016
> Medicals completed same day as it was already in progress. Online access for PTE result was also given same day. Mail also sent to DIBP same day as confirmation.
> Employment verification call to my husband's current employer's HR : 25 Jan 2017
> Employement verification form and other details sent by husband's HR on 30 Jan 2017
> Employment verification call to my current employer's HR : 1 Feb 2017
> Employement verification form and other details sent by my HR on 7 Feb 2017
> Visa grant : 20 Feb 2017


Congratulations, whats your job code ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

shwetskapurs said:


> ethical.prodigy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shwetskapurs said:
> 
> 
> 
> That moment of extreme relief when you see the grant notification mail in your mail box....yess...it came for me today...finally. So many thanks to God and to all of you people in this forum who helped in many different ways.
> I sincerely wish that everyone gets this moment of happiness really really soon..it is so overwhelming.
> Everyone..plzz have patience..and have faith....you will get it soon. All the very best to everyone.
> 
> Here are my timelines..
> Invite received : 23 Nov 2016
> Visa lodged: 2 Dec 2016
> First CO contact for medicals and online access of PTE result : 19 Dec 2016
> Medicals completed same day as it was already in progress. Online access for PTE result was also given same day. Mail also sent to DIBP same day as confirmation.
> Employment verification call to my husband's current employer's HR : 25 Jan 2017
> Employement verification form and other details sent by husband's HR on 30 Jan 2017
> Employment verification call to my current employer's HR : 1 Feb 2017
> Employement verification form and other details sent by my HR on 7 Feb 2017
> Visa grant : 20 Feb 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many congratulations to you and your family!
> 
> Pls can u clarify on two points.:
> 1. Online access for PTE result was also given same day. - Are we supposed to share our PTE login ID and password?
> 
> 2. Employment verification form - is it something you received from CO/Skill support and this was filled by HR and sent
> To skill support via email.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. My CO mailed me to give her access to my PTE result on pte official website. So for everyone...... u too dont miss it. Do "send score" from your pte account for sure. Type DIBP in Institute/Organisation column and click search..you should get proper name for DIBP and select it. Submit then.
> 2. Australian high commission(not surefrom india or from australia) called my current company's reception which connected them to HR. HR then shared her mail id. Then they sent the verfication form to her. My HR and my reporting manager filled it and sent to them in mail.
Click to expand...


Thanks for clarifying. All the best!


----------



## shwetskapurs

misecmisc said:


> shwetskapurs said:
> 
> 
> 
> They contacted only the current employer of both me and my husband. They called on the reception number which anyone can find from google...reception connected them to the HR...HR then gave them her mail id to communicate...they sent an employment verification form and asked a few details in mail...like...date and duration of employment...contractual/regular...roles and responsibilties....position held etc.
> I dont know what exactly was in the verification form..but i guess it would have such generic things only which my HR asked my reporting manager to fill.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Can you please confirm one thing - in your visa application, for you and your husband, did you provide roles and responsibilities letter on company letter head or in a Statuary Declaration notary document? Thanks.
Click to expand...


Statutory declaration notary document signed by my then reporting manager ( just to avoid the intervention of HR).


----------



## shwetskapurs

RKS20 said:


> shwetskapurs said:
> 
> 
> 
> They contacted only the current employer of both me and my husband. They called on the reception number which anyone can find from google...reception connected them to the HR...HR then gave them her mail id to communicate...they sent an employment verification form and asked a few details in mail...like...date and duration of employment...contractual/regular...roles and responsibilties....position held etc.
> I dont know what exactly was in the verification form..but i guess it would have such generic things only which my HR asked my reporting manager to fill.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations for ur grant. Can u please specify u gave role and responsibilities on letterhead or declaration by colleague. And which team handled ur case.
> 
> RKS
Click to expand...

Statutory declaration notary document signed by my then reporting manager ( just to avoid the intervention of HR).
GSM Adelaide team handled my case.


----------



## shwetskapurs

gonnabeexpat said:


> shwetskapurs said:
> 
> 
> 
> That moment of extreme relief when you see the grant notification mail in your mail box....yess...it came for me today...finally. So many thanks to God and to all of you people in this forum who helped in many different ways.
> I sincerely wish that everyone gets this moment of happiness really really soon..it is so overwhelming.
> Everyone..plzz have patience..and have faith....you will get it soon. All the very best to everyone.
> 
> Here are my timelines..
> Invite received : 23 Nov 2016
> Visa lodged: 2 Dec 2016
> First CO contact for medicals and online access of PTE result : 19 Dec 2016
> Medicals completed same day as it was already in progress. Online access for PTE result was also given same day. Mail also sent to DIBP same day as confirmation.
> Employment verification call to my husband's current employer's HR : 25 Jan 2017
> Employement verification form and other details sent by husband's HR on 30 Jan 2017
> Employment verification call to my current employer's HR : 1 Feb 2017
> Employement verification form and other details sent by my HR on 7 Feb 2017
> Visa grant : 20 Feb 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, whats your job code ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

My job code is 261112
Systems Analyst


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
I am feeling excited just now and something says inside me that for me, employment verification will not happen. Now the question which I have is - Since my case is VAC2 case and I will not get direct grant, so the question is how soon should I expect my first CO contact in my visa application's processing? @vikas, @Andrey - any guesses friends? Please suggest. Thanks.
One more query - After I have uploaded my documents in my immiaccount, I am not opening it daily to check its status, rather I have my email account open (as far as I remember I did not select no email communication option). So can I be sure that if any happenings occur in my immiaccount, I will surely get an email - or - would you all suggest me to check my immiaccount daily? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Day 30 with no CO contact




Start counting after 90  better for peace of mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

dakshch said:


> Will complete 15 months this week... i have lost all motivation and there is zero excitement for a grant right now.




Trust me - you will be super-duper excited when it hits your mailbox.  its around the corner for u!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKS20

Hi experts need your suggestions for my case. I applied for 189 under 261313 on 5th December and co requested for Medicals and Spouse english proof. I replied on 14th December for vac2 and on 24th January they asked for form 815 and I submitted on same day. I have not heard anything after that. I have not received any verification call till now. Can u please suggest when they will contact further for vac2 and when verification will happen. Do they ask form 815 after completing all formalities or still there is something pending

RKS


----------



## shwetskapurs

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> I am feeling excited just now and something says inside me that for me, employment verification will not happen. Now the question which I have is - Since my case is VAC2 case and I will not get direct grant, so the question is how soon should I expect my first CO contact in my visa application's processing? @vikas, @Andrey - any guesses friends? Please suggest. Thanks.
> One more query - After I have uploaded my documents in my immiaccount, I am not opening it daily to check its status, rather I have my email account open (as far as I remember I did not select no email communication option). So can I be sure that if any happenings occur in my immiaccount, I will surely get an email - or - would you all suggest me to check my immiaccount daily? Please suggest. Thanks.


I would say that CO takes 30-40 days to respond on an avg..obviously a guess...
And u dont need to keep checking ur immiaccount...u will get mails on ur registered mail id for any docs required or any status update.


----------



## andreyx108b

RKS20 said:


> Hi experts need your suggestions for my case. I applied for 189 under 261313 on 5th December and co requested for Medicals and Spouse english proof. I replied on 14th December for vac2 and on 24th January they asked for form 815 and I submitted on same day. I have not heard anything after that. I have not received any verification call till now. Can u please suggest when they will contact further for vac2 and when verification will happen. Do they ask form 815 after completing all formalities or still there is something pending
> 
> RKS




You have some health conditions right?

They may ask about vac2 / evidence of English and request payment 8 months apart. I have seem such a case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## june14ashish

Hello friends

Do we need to have latest notarized documents attached after we recieve invite or can i attach last year notarized docs which i used year back for ACS assesment i.e. education and prev company empl. Certificates...


----------



## RKS20

andreyx108b said:


> You have some health conditions right?
> 
> They may ask about vac2 / evidence of English and request payment 8 months apart. I have seem such a case.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no health condition it was for spouse and medicals are cleared. After further tests 604.

RKS


----------



## renumahale

shwetskapurs said:


> That moment of extreme relief when you see the grant notification mail in your mail box....yess...it came for me today...finally. So many thanks to God and to all of you people in this forum who helped in many different ways.
> I sincerely wish that everyone gets this moment of happiness really really soon..it is so overwhelming.
> Everyone..plzz have patience..and have faith....you will get it soon. All the very best to everyone.
> 
> Here are my timelines..
> Invite received : 23 Nov 2016
> Visa lodged: 2 Dec 2016
> First CO contact for medicals and online access of PTE result : 19 Dec 2016
> Medicals completed same day as it was already in progress. Online access for PTE result was also given same day. Mail also sent to DIBP same day as confirmation.
> Employment verification call to my husband's current employer's HR : 25 Jan 2017
> Employement verification form and other details sent by husband's HR on 30 Jan 2017
> Employment verification call to my current employer's HR : 1 Feb 2017
> Employement verification form and other details sent by my HR on 7 Feb 2017
> Visa grant : 20 Feb 2017


Congratulations..... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mastkhare

shwetskapurs said:


> That moment of extreme relief when you see the grant notification mail in your mail box....yess...it came for me today...finally. So many thanks to God and to all of you people in this forum who helped in many different ways.
> I sincerely wish that everyone gets this moment of happiness really really soon..it is so overwhelming.
> Everyone..plzz have patience..and have faith....you will get it soon. All the very best to everyone.
> 
> Here are my timelines..
> Invite received : 23 Nov 2016
> Visa lodged: 2 Dec 2016
> First CO contact for medicals and online access of PTE result : 19 Dec 2016
> Medicals completed same day as it was already in progress. Online access for PTE result was also given same day. Mail also sent to DIBP same day as confirmation.
> Employment verification call to my husband's current employer's HR : 25 Jan 2017
> Employement verification form and other details sent by husband's HR on 30 Jan 2017
> Employment verification call to my current employer's HR : 1 Feb 2017
> Employement verification form and other details sent by my HR on 7 Feb 2017
> Visa grant : 20 Feb 2017




Congrats and goodluck for future endeavours!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

RKS20 said:


> Hi experts need your suggestions for my case. I applied for 189 under 261313 on 5th December and co requested for Medicals and Spouse english proof. I replied on 14th December for vac2 and on 24th January they asked for form 815 and I submitted on same day. I have not heard anything after that. I have not received any verification call till now. Can u please suggest when they will contact further for vac2 and when verification will happen. Do they ask form 815 after completing all formalities or still there is something pending
> 
> RKS




If they asked for 815, it means they are done with the formalities, you can be rest assured about your PR grant very soon. I never seen Verification post VAC2 or 815. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## lihkin13

RKS20 said:


> Hi experts need your suggestions for my case. I applied for 189 under 261313 on 5th December and co requested for Medicals and Spouse english proof. I replied on 14th December for vac2 and on 24th January they asked for form 815 and I submitted on same day. I have not heard anything after that. I have not received any verification call till now. Can u please suggest when they will contact further for vac2 and when verification will happen. Do they ask form 815 after completing all formalities or still there is something pending
> 
> RKS


Co contacted me for from 815 on 11th Jan 2017 and got my grant on 14th Feb. Nothing asked after uploading the form. Hopefully ull get ur grant soon.


----------



## dbimmigrant84

andreyx108b said:


> Start counting after 90  better for peace of mind.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
A silly question, even a stupid question, but still asking - How does an applicant knows that he has got his Aus PR visa? Can somebody tell in detail please - like what is the final status of application in immiaccount, the email which comes for it comes from which email-id, what is the subject line of the email, does it has any attachment in it - if yes, then can somebody please paste few lines from that attachment hiding his personal details (may be copy-pasting the pdf file's content in a notepad and then removing the personal details from it and then pasting the updated notepad's content in his post)?

I am asking this so that when I will get the visa, then for sure I will know that I have got it. It should not happen that something comes in my inbox and I assume it to be my Aus PR visa, resign my current company, serve notice period here, then take a flight from India to Aus and then finally after reaching Aus airport's immigration counter, I come to know that no, no, what I assumed was that I got the visa, was not actually the visa, rather my visa processing is still in process and then I would be deported back to India immediately - I may be sounding completely stupid by this post, but I am going to take much risk in my life based on my Aus PR visa and I don't want to do it based on my stupid assumptions.

So please suggest on above query in detail please. Thanks.


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Reply*



misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> A silly question, even a stupid question, but still asking - How does an applicant knows that he has got his Aus PR visa? Can somebody tell in detail please - like what is the final status of application in immiaccount, the email which comes for it comes from which email-id, what is the subject line of the email, does it has any attachment in it - if yes, then can somebody please paste few lines from that attachment hiding his personal details (may be copy-pasting the pdf file's content in a notepad and then removing the personal details from it and then pasting the updated notepad's content in his post)?
> 
> I am asking this so that when I will get the visa, then for sure I will know that I have got it. It should not happen that something comes in my inbox and I assume it to be my Aus PR visa, resign my current company, serve notice period here, then take a flight from India to Aus and then finally after reaching Aus airport's immigration counter, I come to know that no, no, what I assumed was that I got the visa, was not actually the visa, rather my visa processing is still in process and then I would be deported back to India immediately - I may be sounding completely stupid by this post, but I am going to take much risk in my life based on my Aus PR visa and I don't want to do it based on my stupid assumptions.
> 
> So please suggest on above query in detail please. Thanks.


First of all, open and go thru every correspondence in ur inbox from DIBP b4 assuming anything..
Before you get the grant email, you will receive a EOI Ceased notification from Skill Select,

After that only, the grant email knocks in ur inbox.

Open the attachments and verify the contents.

The subject line probably wud be IMMI GRANT NOTIFICATION, sample of that cud be found in Google.

Login ur immiaccount and check the status.

Verify your details in VEVO and then plan and proceed with ur journey.

Good luck


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> A silly question, even a stupid question, but still asking - How does an applicant knows that he has got his Aus PR visa? Can somebody tell in detail please - like what is the final status of application in immiaccount, the email which comes for it comes from which email-id, what is the subject line of the email, does it has any attachment in it - if yes, then can somebody please paste few lines from that attachment hiding his personal details (may be copy-pasting the pdf file's content in a notepad and then removing the personal details from it and then pasting the updated notepad's content in his post)?
> 
> I am asking this so that when I will get the visa, then for sure I will know that I have got it. It should not happen that something comes in my inbox and I assume it to be my Aus PR visa, resign my current company, serve notice period here, then take a flight from India to Aus and then finally after reaching Aus airport's immigration counter, I come to know that no, no, what I assumed was that I got the visa, was not actually the visa, rather my visa processing is still in process and then I would be deported back to India immediately - I may be sounding completely stupid by this post, but I am going to take much risk in my life based on my Aus PR visa and I don't want to do it based on my stupid assumptions.
> 
> So please suggest on above query in detail please. Thanks.


Immiaccount status becomes FINALIZED 

You have to check your VISA here: https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query 

or can call AHC


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Mudassar_SM said:


> First of all, open and go thru every correspondence in ur inbox from DIBP b4 assuming anything..
> Before you get the grant email, you will receive a EOI Ceased notification from Skill Select,
> 
> After that only, the grant email knocks in ur inbox.
> 
> Open the attachments and verify the contents.
> 
> The subject line probably wud be IMMI GRANT NOTIFICATION, sample of that cud be found in Google.
> 
> Login ur immiaccount and check the status.
> 
> Verify your details in VEVO and then plan and proceed with ur journey.
> 
> Good luck


Dude, this EOI Ceased notification from Skill Select comes to everyone ? 

If yes, does it come on the same day or before ?


----------



## fugitive_4u

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Dude, this EOI Ceased notification from Skill Select comes to everyone ?
> 
> If yes, does it come on the same day or before ?


It comes immediately after the GRANT emails and the Subject reads - "*Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed*"


----------



## misecmisc

fugitive_4u said:


> It comes immediately after the GRANT emails and the Subject reads - "*Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed*"


Hi, what is the subject line of the email which has visa grant information in it and what is the sender email-address from which this visa grant email comes? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

misecmisc said:


> Hi, what is the subject line of the email which has visa grant information in it and what is the sender email-address from which this visa grant email comes? Please suggest. Thanks.


Single mail would come with subject like: <File Number> -<TRN Number> - <Full Name> - IMMI Grant Notification;


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
It seems to me that I am getting addicted to this forum. It is not even a week since I submitted my visa application and everyday(including weekends) I am logged into this forum and have my inbox open in a new tab, every 5 min checking inbox to see if there is any CO contact email - I am getting crazy. I will try tomorrow to not log into this forum - just thinking about it seems a tedious task, actually these days the work pressure is less, so have sufficient time to browse internet and you can guess which would be the first website coming to my mind these days - this forum itself  . Seems like tomorrow I will not be able to pass the day without opening this forum :smash: . But I will try not to log into this forum tomorrow, rather I will log into this forum day after tomorrow. Thanks dear friends for your help :hug: . Will see you day after tomorrow, by the way there is still some time left for today, so remaining time today I will try to remain login in this forum in today :gossip:   .


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> It seems to me that I am getting addicted to this forum. It is not even a week since I submitted my visa application and everyday(including weekends) I am logged into this forum and have my inbox open in a new tab, every 5 min checking inbox to see if there is any CO contact email - I am getting crazy. I will try tomorrow to not log into this forum - just thinking about it seems a tedious task, actually these days the work pressure is less, so have sufficient time to browse internet and you can guess which would be the first website coming to my mind these days - this forum itself  . Seems like tomorrow I will not be able to pass the day without opening this forum :smash: . But I will try not to log into this forum tomorrow, rather I will log into this forum day after tomorrow. Thanks dear friends for your help :hug: . Will see you day after tomorrow, by the way there is still some time left for today, so remaining time today I will try to remain login in this forum in today :gossip:   .


This round will be easy for you. You can mark cases in Immitracker who have filed visa around you. As and when they get contacted you will be notified and you will know CO has opened your file too (and 1st contact is near)

But the most difficult is once CO has contacted and you have sent information, since there is no reference point for you to check


----------



## baokar1

shwetskapurs said:


> That moment of extreme relief when you see the grant notification mail in your mail box....yess...it came for me today...finally. So many thanks to God and to all of you people in this forum who helped in many different ways.
> I sincerely wish that everyone gets this moment of happiness really really soon..it is so overwhelming.
> Everyone..plzz have patience..and have faith....you will get it soon. All the very best to everyone.
> 
> Here are my timelines..
> Invite received : 23 Nov 2016
> Visa lodged: 2 Dec 2016
> First CO contact for medicals and online access of PTE result : 19 Dec 2016
> Medicals completed same day as it was already in progress. Online access for PTE result was also given same day. Mail also sent to DIBP same day as confirmation.
> Employment verification call to my husband's current employer's HR : 25 Jan 2017
> Employement verification form and other details sent by husband's HR on 30 Jan 2017
> Employment verification call to my current employer's HR : 1 Feb 2017
> Employement verification form and other details sent by my HR on 7 Feb 2017
> Visa grant : 20 Feb 2017


Congrats 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## razavich007

hi guys, i ve been a silent observe of this very informative forum. we ve applied 189 visa, my wife is main applicant ANZSCO 134214: Welfare Centre Manager

visa applied in July 2016, co contacted in August ask some extra information, provided all the required info, in November got mail from skilled support ask to fill some extra traveling info also asked my wife old passport details.

last month sent query mail to Co and got reply form, Business Support, General Skilled Migration Programme Section
we are confused, why it has been geting that long??? any idea??what should we do??


----------



## Suby10

Dear Experts, 

I would like to seek some information on Visa 190 processing. Hope someone with some experience can advise me. I believe it has priority processing compared to Visa 189 application. 

1. How long did it take for CO allocation? 
2. Since its priority processing, do they still do employment verification? 
3. Did they make verification with current employment? I didn't tell my HR on my migration plan. I'm expecting a promotion soon so I don't want to take any chances. That's why wondering if CO does verification with latest employment. 
4. Finally, how long did it take to get the grant after all documents were uploaded? 

Thanks!


----------



## rvd

Suby10 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I would like to seek some information on Visa 190 processing. Hope someone with some experience can advise me. I believe it has priority processing compared to Visa 189 application.
> 
> 1. How long did it take for CO allocation?
> 2. Since its priority processing, do they still do employment verification?
> 3. Did they make verification with current employment? I didn't tell my HR on my migration plan. I'm expecting a promotion soon so I don't want to take any chances. That's why wondering if CO does verification with latest employment.
> 4. Finally, how long did it take to get the grant after all documents were uploaded?
> 
> Thanks!


1. Mostly Within 2 weeks but CO may not contact if all required documents are front loaded including medical and PCC.
2. Yes
3. Yes
4. 2 weeks to 3 months if all are inline with requirements but few cases may get delayed further if co goes for external checks

All the best


----------



## rvd

razavich007 said:


> hi guys, i ve been a silent observe of this very informative forum. we ve applied 189 visa, my wife is main applicant ANZSCO 134214: Welfare Centre Manager
> 
> visa applied in July 2016, co contacted in August ask some extra information, provided all the required info, in November got mail from skilled support ask to fill some extra traveling info also asked my wife old passport details.
> 
> last month sent query mail to Co and got reply form, Business Support, General Skilled Migration Programme Section
> we are confused, why it has been geting that long??? any idea??what should we do??


It may be due to various reasons such as employment verification, security checks or external verifications. Hope you get your grant very soon. All the best


----------



## Krish29

shwetskapurs said:


> That moment of extreme relief when you see the grant notification mail in your mail box....yess...it came for me today...finally. So many thanks to God and to all of you people in this forum who helped in many different ways.
> I sincerely wish that everyone gets this moment of happiness really really soon..it is so overwhelming.
> Everyone..plzz have patience..and have faith....you will get it soon. All the very best to everyone.
> 
> Here are my timelines..
> Invite received : 23 Nov 2016
> Visa lodged: 2 Dec 2016
> First CO contact for medicals and online access of PTE result : 19 Dec 2016
> Medicals completed same day as it was already in progress. Online access for PTE result was also given same day. Mail also sent to DIBP same day as confirmation.
> Employment verification call to my husband's current employer's HR : 25 Jan 2017
> Employement verification form and other details sent by husband's HR on 30 Jan 2017
> Employment verification call to my current employer's HR : 1 Feb 2017
> Employement verification form and other details sent by my HR on 7 Feb 2017
> Visa grant : 20 Feb 2017


Congratulations!
How much points did you claim for experience? How long you are with current company??

Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk


----------



## dakshch

So i received a NJL from CO LiSA today... it states that 
1) my referee stated working hours to be Monday to saturday 10-7 but my reference letter states it monday to friday 9-6pm.

I double checked my reference letter and it states the same thing as my employer confirmed.

2) nearby businesses told the agents that the company has been running from 5-6 years max and not since 2007. 

Those nearby businesses themselves started a few years ago.



What should i do for these ?? 

I can point out that reference letter has same timing as told. 

I can ask my employer for letter of incorporation which i doubt he will provide me.

15 months of waiting and still a mess


----------



## justin787

razavich007 said:


> hi guys, i ve been a silent observe of this very informative forum. we ve applied 189 visa, my wife is main applicant ANZSCO 134214: Welfare Centre Manager
> 
> visa applied in July 2016, co contacted in August ask some extra information, provided all the required info, in November got mail from skilled support ask to fill some extra traveling info also asked my wife old passport details.
> 
> last month sent query mail to Co and got reply form, Business Support, General Skilled Migration Programme Section
> we are confused, why it has been geting that long??? any idea??what should we do??


Never heard of business support. But you also haven't told us what they mentioned in the reply.

Skilled support contact from my own research usually indicates the case is being checked by external agencies and they are going all out.

Aside from sending them what they ask for and waiting, I'm afraid there isn't much we can do.


----------



## bibido

hi guys. is anybody with email address for brisbane processing team?


----------



## justin787

dakshch said:


> So i received a NJL from CO LiSA today... it states that
> 1) my referee stated working hours to be Monday to saturday 10-7 but my reference letter states it monday to friday 9-6pm.
> 
> I double checked my reference letter and it states the same thing as my employer confirmed.
> 
> 2) nearby businesses told the agents that the company has been running from 5-6 years max and not since 2007.
> 
> Those nearby businesses themselves started a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> What should i do for these ??
> 
> I can point out that reference letter has same timing as told.
> 
> I can ask my employer for letter of incorporation which i doubt he will provide me.
> 
> 15 months of waiting and still a mess


I'm really sorry to hear about this. It's very sad and disheartening but hope you'll take a breath and not give up just yet.

First, does your reference letter say "Monday to saturday 10-7"? if that's the case then the CO simply made a mistake and they actually do that sometimes. You should simply point that one out and perhaps get a new reference letter or a letter that reconfirms this.

As for the second one, it puzzles me since they're relying on the word of mouth of nearby businesses. I don't know about the laws in India but is it possible to request a company's registration details? If not then you can try asking your employer even if you think he might not help you out, it's worth a shot! 

Best of luck ...


----------



## dakshch

justin787 said:


> I'm really sorry to hear about this. It's very sad and disheartening but hope you'll take a breath and not give up just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> First, does your reference letter say "Monday to saturday 10-7"? if that's the case then the CO simply made a mistake and they actually do that sometimes. You should simply point that one out and perhaps get a new reference letter or a letter that reconfirms this.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the second one, it puzzles me since they're relying on the word of mouth of nearby businesses. I don't know about the laws in India but is it possible to request a company's registration details? If not then you can try asking your employer even if you think he might not help you out, it's worth a shot!
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck ...




Yes i rechecked what was mentioned on my reference letter regarding timings and it was mon-sat .

As for the company i will try to get in touch with my employer and request him to provide the letter of incorporation or any other documents which confirm company is working since 2007. Its gonna take a lot of persuasion to get the old man give those docs.


----------



## AUDream2017

Daksh..,,Oh its very bad man. Dont give up. Everything will be fine.
Is it your current employer or previous one?

About working hrs- if it is matching with ref letter then should not be any pb and about company - u can submit company registration document, which mentions company starting date and other details. If it is you current employer then u can ask for it.

Everything will be fine dost..


----------



## justin787

dakshch said:


> Yes i rechecked what was mentioned on my reference letter regarding timings and it was mon-sat .
> 
> As for the company i will try to get in touch with my employer and request him to provide the letter of incorporation or any other documents which confirm company is working since 2007. Its gonna take a lot of persuasion to get the old man give those docs.


That's good, you should point that out. 
Also, it appears that company registration is public record in India. I'm not sure if you can request a copy of it from the Ministry but it can definitely be checked online at their official website. 
You could also point them to that to confirm how long your company have been in business.


----------



## vikaschandra

shwetskapurs said:


> That moment of extreme relief when you see the grant notification mail in your mail box....yess...it came for me today...finally. So many thanks to God and to all of you people in this forum who helped in many different ways.
> I sincerely wish that everyone gets this moment of happiness really really soon..it is so overwhelming.
> Everyone..plzz have patience..and have faith....you will get it soon. All the very best to everyone.
> 
> Here are my timelines..
> Invite received : 23 Nov 2016
> Visa lodged: 2 Dec 2016
> First CO contact for medicals and online access of PTE result : 19 Dec 2016
> Medicals completed same day as it was already in progress. Online access for PTE result was also given same day. Mail also sent to DIBP same day as confirmation.
> Employment verification call to my husband's current employer's HR : 25 Jan 2017
> Employement verification form and other details sent by husband's HR on 30 Jan 2017
> Employment verification call to my current employer's HR : 1 Feb 2017
> Employement verification form and other details sent by my HR on 7 Feb 2017
> Visa grant : 20 Feb 2017


Congratulations Sweta


----------



## vikaschandra

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> I am feeling excited just now and something says inside me that for me, employment verification will not happen. Now the question which I have is - Since my case is VAC2 case and I will not get direct grant, so the question is how soon should I expect my first CO contact in my visa application's processing? @vikas, @Andrey - any guesses friends? Please suggest. Thanks.
> One more query - After I have uploaded my documents in my immiaccount, I am not opening it daily to check its status, rather I have my email account open (as far as I remember I did not select no email communication option). So can I be sure that if any happenings occur in my immiaccount, I will surely get an email - or - would you all suggest me to check my immiaccount daily? Please suggest. Thanks.


You have done your bit. it has been just 5 days right since you lodged the visa. I can feel by your questions the angst of getting the subject closed asap.. well as you see everything happens in it due course of time so would advise read through the posts, research your bit for final move, suggest to the applicants who need answers with whatever knowledge you have.. most of the people I know of have received the emails as an when there was some correspondence happening on their immi account. further whatever eases your nerves you can try that.. checking immi account everyday or one in few days whatever suits you.

Relax CO will come back to you soon as they have reviewed the documents.. No one here can give you a definite timeline rather can only give approximations


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

dakshch said:


> Yes i rechecked what was mentioned on my reference letter regarding timings and it was mon-sat .
> 
> As for the company i will try to get in touch with my employer and request him to provide the letter of incorporation or any other documents which confirm company is working since 2007. Its gonna take a lot of persuasion to get the old man give those docs.


Brother they should have asked company detail to supervisor. Why asking roadside people.

And can you share tax document / bank document in well formatted document as your reply ?


----------



## vikaschandra

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> A silly question, even a stupid question, but still asking - How does an applicant knows that he has got his Aus PR visa? Can somebody tell in detail please - like what is the final status of application in immiaccount, the email which comes for it comes from which email-id, what is the subject line of the email, does it has any attachment in it - if yes, then can somebody please paste few lines from that attachment hiding his personal details (may be copy-pasting the pdf file's content in a notepad and then removing the personal details from it and then pasting the updated notepad's content in his post)?
> 
> I am asking this so that when I will get the visa, then for sure I will know that I have got it. It should not happen that something comes in my inbox and I assume it to be my Aus PR visa, resign my current company, serve notice period here, then take a flight from India to Aus and then finally after reaching Aus airport's immigration counter, I come to know that no, no, what I assumed was that I got the visa, was not actually the visa, rather my visa processing is still in process and then I would be deported back to India immediately - I may be sounding completely stupid by this post, but I am going to take much risk in my life based on my Aus PR visa and I don't want to do it based on my stupid assumptions.
> 
> So please suggest on above query in detail please. Thanks.


Mate this is seriously stupid question.. if you assume some other document to be the grant letter and book your tickets and try to travel to AU first thing is that you will be stopped at your countries immigrations if the document you thought as to be grant is not a grant.. no question of reaching AU and then getting deported... 

When you get grant the first email to hit your inbox would be saying your EOI has been removed. which will be followed by IMMI GRANT NOTIFICATION having grants letter for primary applicant and all others included in the application (if any). The status on your immi account would change from "Received to "Finalised" or "In Progress" to "Finalised" 

Make sure you whitelist the emails coming from *.border.gov.au so that it does not end up in your Spam


----------



## tgurmani

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Day 30 with no CO contact




Hope for direct Grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dheeraj81

dakshch said:


> Yes i rechecked what was mentioned on my reference letter regarding timings and it was mon-sat .
> 
> As for the company i will try to get in touch with my employer and request him to provide the letter of incorporation or any other documents which confirm company is working since 2007. Its gonna take a lot of persuasion to get the old man give those docs.


Dakshch, check if you can get the incorporation details from below link. Also check it you have any timeline kind of details on company website..

Ministry Of Corporate Affairs - MCA Services


----------



## tgurmani

shwetskapurs said:


> That moment of extreme relief when you see the grant notification mail in your mail box....yess...it came for me today...finally. So many thanks to God and to all of you people in this forum who helped in many different ways.
> I sincerely wish that everyone gets this moment of happiness really really soon..it is so overwhelming.
> Everyone..plzz have patience..and have faith....you will get it soon. All the very best to everyone.
> 
> Here are my timelines..
> Invite received : 23 Nov 2016
> Visa lodged: 2 Dec 2016
> First CO contact for medicals and online access of PTE result : 19 Dec 2016
> Medicals completed same day as it was already in progress. Online access for PTE result was also given same day. Mail also sent to DIBP same day as confirmation.
> Employment verification call to my husband's current employer's HR : 25 Jan 2017
> Employement verification form and other details sent by husband's HR on 30 Jan 2017
> Employment verification call to my current employer's HR : 1 Feb 2017
> Employement verification form and other details sent by my HR on 7 Feb 2017
> Visa grant : 20 Feb 2017




Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgurmani

shwetskapurs said:


> Statutory declaration notary document signed by my then reporting manager ( just to avoid the intervention of HR).
> GSM Adelaide team handled my case.




Ahaan. Can we know CO name. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dakshch said:


> So i received a NJL from CO LiSA today... it states that
> 1) my referee stated working hours to be Monday to saturday 10-7 but my reference letter states it monday to friday 9-6pm.
> 
> I double checked my reference letter and it states the same thing as my employer confirmed.
> 
> 2) nearby businesses told the agents that the company has been running from 5-6 years max and not since 2007.
> 
> Those nearby businesses themselves started a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> What should i do for these ??
> 
> I can point out that reference letter has same timing as told.
> 
> I can ask my employer for letter of incorporation which i doubt he will provide me.
> 
> 15 months of waiting and still a mess


Dakschs, the way I see it you are just one final step away from getting the grant . I really felt like I had been punched in my stomach after seeing your post . Make sure you give a point by point rebuttal to the nj letter. This is where you actually need a good mara agent. Iam rooting for you dakschs , hope you come out of this unscathed.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
One query - Is passport as evidence of date of birth not sufficient? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## tgurmani

dakshch said:


> So i received a NJL from CO LiSA today... it states that
> 1) my referee stated working hours to be Monday to saturday 10-7 but my reference letter states it monday to friday 9-6pm.
> 
> I double checked my reference letter and it states the same thing as my employer confirmed.
> 
> 2) nearby businesses told the agents that the company has been running from 5-6 years max and not since 2007.
> 
> Those nearby businesses themselves started a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> What should i do for these ??
> 
> I can point out that reference letter has same timing as told.
> 
> I can ask my employer for letter of incorporation which i doubt he will provide me.
> 
> 15 months of waiting and still a mess




This LISA CO is so scary and very precise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

It is really painful to see an email like this after waiting for so long. For the first point you can try for new letter as you said For the second one also you can justify with your documents such as new reference letter, bank statements, tax documents and may your company's website can also give information. DIBP can verify with your company instead of nearby businesses.

I am not much having experience on this but all I can say is that all our troubles will sort out as long as we are genuine and straight forward.

Hopefully soon your case will sort out. All the best 





dakshch said:


> So i received a NJL from CO LiSA today... it states that
> 1) my referee stated working hours to be Monday to saturday 10-7 but my reference letter states it monday to friday 9-6pm.
> 
> I double checked my reference letter and it states the same thing as my employer confirmed.
> 
> 2) nearby businesses told the agents that the company has been running from 5-6 years max and not since 2007.
> 
> Those nearby businesses themselves started a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> What should i do for these ??
> 
> I can point out that reference letter has same timing as told.
> 
> I can ask my employer for letter of incorporation which i doubt he will provide me.
> 
> 15 months of waiting and still a mess


----------



## rvd

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> One query - Is passport as evidence of date of birth not sufficient? Please suggest. Thanks.


School leaving certificates can be considered as evidence of DOB.


----------



## dheeraj81

dheeraj81 said:


> Dakshch, check if you can get the incorporation details from below link. Also check it you have any timeline kind of details on company website..
> 
> Ministry Of Corporate Affairs - MCA Services


Also Provide 26AS form, it will show the tax deducted during particular period and will also show who deducted(your employer).. if your were falling under tax that period.


----------



## vikaschandra

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> One query - Is passport as evidence of date of birth not sufficient? Please suggest. Thanks.


No mate it would not work. You can use your grade 10 marks sheet as evidence to birth certificate or get a valid BC


----------



## ausilover

dakshch said:


> Will complete 15 months this week... i have lost all motivation and there is zero excitement for a grant right now.


Hi dakshch. I can understand your situation. But don't loose hope. Just pray to god, provide them all the documents they need and you too will receive good news soon. I think they want to finalize your case so do it ASAP. Hope you and kamalendra get your visa soon.


----------



## Suby10

rvd said:


> 1. Mostly Within 2 weeks but CO may not contact if all required documents are front loaded including medical and PCC.
> 2. Yes
> 3. Yes
> 4. 2 weeks to 3 months if all are inline with requirements but few cases may get delayed further if co goes for external checks
> 
> All the best


Hi rvd, 

Thanks for the reply. Which employment of yours did Dibp verify on? Was just wondering if they verify on those who worked/working in huge MNC's and submitted employment reference letter on company letter head? Tq.


----------



## dakshch

Thanku all for suggestions... i will meet my agent on Thursday nd my employer after that... 

its my previous employer. I changed jobs about 4 months ago


----------



## dakshch

Thanku all for suggestions... i will meet my agent on Thursday nd my employer after that... 

its my previous employer. I changed jobs about 4 months ago


----------



## ethical.prodigy

@DAKSHCH

Absolutely right, dont give up! This is the time you need to give a solid reply to that lady Lisa.

1. Highlight points where you are right in terms of your working shift. As specified in reference document.

2. Also merge documents which can prove company existance from your start of employment.

Ensure there is no delay in reply and they should know that you are upset about all this. 

If I was in your place, I would fight for such false allegation.

I feel your grant depends on this reply, so make this reply as your best evidence.


----------



## dakshch

ethical.prodigy said:


> @DAKSHCH
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely right, dont give up! This is the time you need to give a solid reply to that lady Lisa.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Highlight points where you are right in terms of your working shift. As specified in reference document.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Also merge documents which can prove company existance from your start of employment.
> 
> 
> 
> Ensure there is no delay in reply and they should know that you are upset about all this.
> 
> 
> 
> If I was in your place, I would fight for such false allegation.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your grant depends on this reply, so make this reply as your best evidence.




Thanx mate... will reply asap


----------



## Krish29

Feeling sorry for your situation, Dont worry.. its matter of how you prove your emp & company's existence... I hope you have the habit of keeping old emails.. if so please gather the very old emails (particularly HR communications, appraisal emails) from your pst and attach it as a proof for year 2007. I hope this will help to prove your company's existence., 

All the best, go with maximum supporting documents. We pray for you mate!!!



dakshch said:


> Thanx mate... will reply asap


----------



## sultan_azam

sirikarthy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have got invited on 15th Feb 2017 round.
> Now post invitation i have some queries, experts please clarify the same..
> 1)Regarding medicals , i already have medicals done for 457 visa. will that reports are good to refer in 189 visa? i have done medicals on March 2016.
> 2)ACS have deducted 4 years of my experience, so now shall i upload form 16 and payslips of that 4 year exp?
> 3)Can i upload same reference letter that i have submitted for ACS?
> 4)My 457 visa nominated occupation is 263213 (systems test engineer), but as of now i have applied for software engineering 261313. Will that make an issue for 189 visa?
> 
> Regards,
> Kartheek
> EOI applied with 65 points :1-Jan-2017
> 189 invitation received : 15-Feb-2017
> Code : 261313


1. i doubt, medicals for 457 may not work for 189, also it is better to do a new one if you are offshore
2. for those 4 years - form 16 not required, upload if you have them else dont
3. yes, you can upload the same 
4. do you have reference letter from competent person which certifies your work experience in line with 261313 ??


----------



## sultan_azam

shwetskapurs said:


> That moment of extreme relief when you see the grant notification mail in your mail box....yess...it came for me today...finally. So many thanks to God and to all of you people in this forum who helped in many different ways.
> I sincerely wish that everyone gets this moment of happiness really really soon..it is so overwhelming.
> Everyone..plzz have patience..and have faith....you will get it soon. All the very best to everyone.
> 
> Here are my timelines..
> Invite received : 23 Nov 2016
> Visa lodged: 2 Dec 2016
> First CO contact for medicals and online access of PTE result : 19 Dec 2016
> Medicals completed same day as it was already in progress. Online access for PTE result was also given same day. Mail also sent to DIBP same day as confirmation.
> Employment verification call to my husband's current employer's HR : 25 Jan 2017
> Employement verification form and other details sent by husband's HR on 30 Jan 2017
> Employment verification call to my current employer's HR : 1 Feb 2017
> Employement verification form and other details sent by my HR on 7 Feb 2017
> Visa grant : 20 Feb 2017


congratulations for the visa grant


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> I am feeling excited just now and something says inside me that for me, employment verification will not happen. Now the question which I have is - Since my case is VAC2 case and I will not get direct grant, so the question is how soon should I expect my first CO contact in my visa application's processing? @vikas, @Andrey - any guesses friends? Please suggest. Thanks.
> One more query - After I have uploaded my documents in my immiaccount, I am not opening it daily to check its status, rather I have my email account open (as far as I remember I did not select no email communication option). So can I be sure that if any happenings occur in my immiaccount, I will surely get an email - or - would you all suggest me to check my immiaccount daily? Please suggest. Thanks.


you should expect a contact within 28 days of visa lodge


----------



## sultan_azam

june14ashish said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Do we need to have latest notarized documents attached after we recieve invite or can i attach last year notarized docs which i used year back for ACS assesment i.e. education and prev company empl. Certificates...


you can attach those notarized documents which you used for ACS...


----------



## razavich007

@Krish29,find below the reply that i got from Business Support, General Skilled Migration Programme Section
w wrote to Co nd got reply for Business support,i was surprised

Thank you for your email.

With respect to processing times and service standards, I can advise that the department aims to process 75 per cent of subclass 189 visa applications within the global service standard of three months.

The department recognises that the time taken to process this application is causing you concern. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation.

This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and satisfy relevant health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; this can take some time.

The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Consequently I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. 

Please do not respond to this email address. If you have any further enquiries relating to this application please contact the visa processing team at [email protected]


Regards

Business Support, General Skilled Migration Programme Section
Permanent Visa & Citizenship Programme Branch | Visa and Citizenship Management Division
Visa and Citizenship Services Group
Department of Immigration and Border Protection


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> A silly question, even a stupid question, but still asking - How does an applicant knows that he has got his Aus PR visa? Can somebody tell in detail please - like what is the final status of application in immiaccount, the email which comes for it comes from which email-id, what is the subject line of the email, does it has any attachment in it - if yes, then can somebody please paste few lines from that attachment hiding his personal details (may be copy-pasting the pdf file's content in a notepad and then removing the personal details from it and then pasting the updated notepad's content in his post)?
> 
> I am asking this so that when I will get the visa, then for sure I will know that I have got it. It should not happen that something comes in my inbox and I assume it to be my Aus PR visa, resign my current company, serve notice period here, then take a flight from India to Aus and then finally after reaching Aus airport's immigration counter, I come to know that no, no, what I assumed was that I got the visa, was not actually the visa, rather my visa processing is still in process and then I would be deported back to India immediately - I may be sounding completely stupid by this post, but I am going to take much risk in my life based on my Aus PR visa and I don't want to do it based on my stupid assumptions.
> 
> So please suggest on above query in detail please. Thanks.


once case is finalized
1. your EOI will be removed from skill select
2. you will receive email for EOI removal
3. you will get 1 email per applicant, subject will be 
* BCC2017/XXXXXXX - XXXXXXXXX - SURNAME, NAME - IMMI Grant Notification*


without visa airline will not issue you boarding pass, if anyhow you dodge them Indian immigration will not let you pass, getting deported is too far a thing

good luck


----------



## sultan_azam

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Dude, this EOI Ceased notification from Skill Select comes to everyone ?
> 
> If yes, does it come on the same day or before ?


it comes moments before visa grant email


----------



## sultan_azam

razavich007 said:


> hi guys, i ve been a silent observe of this very informative forum. we ve applied 189 visa, my wife is main applicant ANZSCO 134214: Welfare Centre Manager
> 
> visa applied in July 2016, co contacted in August ask some extra information, provided all the required info, in November got mail from skilled support ask to fill some extra traveling info also asked my wife old passport details.
> 
> last month sent query mail to Co and got reply form, Business Support, General Skilled Migration Programme Section
> we are confused, why it has been geting that long??? any idea??what should we do??


a good number of cases from Russia go for external security checks which takes looooooong time, almost an year


----------



## sultan_azam

dakshch said:


> So i received a NJL from CO LiSA today... it states that
> 1) my referee stated working hours to be Monday to saturday 10-7 but my reference letter states it monday to friday 9-6pm.
> 
> I double checked my reference letter and it states the same thing as my employer confirmed.
> 
> 2) nearby businesses told the agents that the company has been running from 5-6 years max and not since 2007.
> 
> Those nearby businesses themselves started a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> What should i do for these ??
> 
> I can point out that reference letter has same timing as told.
> 
> I can ask my employer for letter of incorporation which i doubt he will provide me.
> 
> 15 months of waiting and still a mess


this is really unexpected after so much time. 

i think a letter from HR will be best for rnr, work duration

secondly you must have submitted form 16 and tax documents, this can prove that you are employed with them since 2007


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> One query - Is passport as evidence of date of birth not sufficient? Please suggest. Thanks.


you can add matriculation certificate also


----------



## zanzoun

Gents
how i know when CO will contact me. is he going to send email or call?


----------



## rvd

Suby10 said:


> Hi rvd,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Which employment of yours did Dibp verify on? Was just wondering if they verify on those who worked/working in huge MNC's and submitted employment reference letter on company letter head? Tq.


As far as I know my colleague received call from Australian Consulate for my current employment and so far not hear from anyone else. Don't know whether they will contact HRs or not. Waiting for CO. 

Regarding verification it is unpredictable as far as I know. Senior experts can comment on that.


----------



## sultan_azam

zanzoun said:


> Gents
> how i know when CO will contact me. is he going to send email or call?


if they need some information, they will send an email

if they need to check you they will call you


----------



## rvd

zanzoun said:


> Gents
> how i know when CO will contact me. is he going to send email or call?


Mostly It will be through email and immi account. If it is employment verification then you may get call from embassy on your region. If you have already uploaded all required documents including PCC and medicals then CO may contact you only to convey your grant notification if he satisfied with all submitted documents. Otherwise if no documents or required documents are not uploaded then you can expect CO contact after two weeks from visa payment completed.

All the best


----------



## zanzoun

is employment verification is a must? if i have 3 employers which one they will call hi? what if i was wroking for some one since 10 years and he doesn't remember me?


----------



## sultan_azam

zanzoun said:


> is employment verification is a must? if i have 3 employers which one they will call hi? what if i was wroking for some one since 10 years and he doesn't remember me?


it is not a must but if it happens than the person replying to Australian High Commission should give a positive reply


----------



## lesalesa

Any one gone through the Saudi Arabian questionnaire formality? After submission of questionnaire any idea what will be the next step? I earlier submitted good conduct certificate from employer and exit visa too. Will there be any further doc request?

189 - Engineering Technologist 233914
EOI - 6th July 2016
Invitation - 6th Aug 2016
Visa lodged - 12th Aug 2016 (upfront with all docs incl 4 country PCC (excluding Saudi Arabia) & incl medicals)
1st CO Contact - 10th Sep 2016 for kids stat declaration
Responded - 15th Sep 2016
2nd CO Contact - 22nd Oct 2016 for spouse exp certificate
Responded - 25th Oct 2016
3rd CO Contact - 25th Nov 2016 for Saudi PCC, self stat declaration
Responded - 6th Dec 2016 with non availability of Saudi PCC but with other supporting docs
4th CO Contact - 16th Feb 2017 for questionnaire on non availability of Saudi PCC
Submitted questionnaire - 16th Feb 2017
Awaiting feedback ...............


----------



## mastkhare

lesalesa said:


> Any one gone through the Saudi Arabian questionnaire formality? After submission of questionnaire any idea what will be the next step? I earlier submitted good conduct certificate from employer and exit visa too. Will there be any further doc request?
> 
> 189 - Engineering Technologist 233914
> EOI - 6th July 2016
> Invitation - 6th Aug 2016
> Visa lodged - 12th Aug 2016 (upfront with all docs incl 4 country PCC (excluding Saudi Arabia) & incl medicals)
> 1st CO Contact - 10th Sep 2016 for kids stat declaration
> Responded - 15th Sep 2016
> 2nd CO Contact - 22nd Oct 2016 for spouse exp certificate
> Responded - 25th Oct 2016
> 3rd CO Contact - 25th Nov 2016 for Saudi PCC, self stat declaration
> Responded - 6th Dec 2016 with non availability of Saudi PCC but with other supporting docs
> 4th CO Contact - 16th Feb 2017 for questionnaire on non availability of Saudi PCC
> Submitted questionnaire - 16th Feb 2017
> Awaiting feedback ...............




Hi lesalesa,

I have exactly the same situation for my Saudi Arabia stay. With visa lodge, i submitted Saudi supporting documents which showed that i tried to get PCC but couldn't.

First CO contact asked me to submitt statutory declaration and a questionaire for my stay in KSA. I submitted it right next day.

Second CO contact was asking for my first passport scan which i used for my Saudi Arabia visa. Submitted the same day again.

This was 16th Jan and since then its silence. Hopefully will get good news soon.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lesalesa

mastkhare said:


> Hi lesalesa,
> 
> I have exactly the same situation for my Saudi Arabia stay. With visa lodge, i submitted Saudi supporting documents which showed that i tried to get PCC but couldn't.
> 
> First CO contact asked me to submitt statutory declaration and a questionaire for my stay in KSA. I submitted it right next day.
> 
> Second CO contact was asking for my first passport scan which i used for my Saudi Arabia visa. Submitted the same day again.
> 
> This was 16th Jan and since then its silence. Hopefully will get good news soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi mastkhare, ok. I submitted the previous passport copies earlier. This time scanned old visa copy and new visa copy along with questionnaire. Not sure what will be the next request. For past 2 years I am working in Australia and hence no contacts in Saudi to support in PCC.


----------



## mastkhare

lesalesa said:


> Hi mastkhare, ok. I submitted the previous passport copies earlier. This time scanned old visa copy and new visa copy along with questionnaire. Not sure what will be the next request. For past 2 years I am working in Australia and hence no contacts in Saudi to support in PCC.




Don't worrt lesalesa, you have submitted all possible documents to support that your Saudi stay is free of trouble (Your SD and exit stamp is evidence for that). 

Just be patient and let the good news come to you rather than worrying about something which isn't in your control. Goodluck and pray for us all as well who are still awaiting their grants.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Day 143 😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mic490

Quick question,
As i am onshore, is there any possibility that DIBP/AHC can call me to verify employment details etc as i read here in forum that they calling offshore applicants.
If yes then what will be the number from which i can expect call


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Hi All,

CO sent VAC2 payment receipt. whats the preferred way of payment? Through Immiaccount or Postbillpay.com.au??


----------



## ramarajan_me

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi All,
> 
> CO sent VAC2 payment receipt. whats the preferred way of payment? Through Immiaccount or Postbillpay.com.au??


What VAC2 payment.. I come across this quite often.. Didn't hear abt it during my visa process..


----------



## fugitive_4u

ramarajan_me said:


> What VAC2 payment.. I come across this quite often.. Didn't hear abt it during my visa process..


VAC2 payment is requested if any of the applicant is above 18 and assessed as not having Functional English. The amount is roughly about AUD4800 IIRC

This also enrols the applicant to English course once they enter AU


----------



## vivek_ntm

Hello guys, does any have the data on invitations sent in the latest Skill Select Invitation round (second round of Feb 2017), I'm unable to find it in DIBP website. Particularly interested to see the occupation ceilings for ICT Business Analysts. 
Thank You.


----------



## dbimmigrant84

I have a question, is there anyway we could know about employment verification? Or do we need to be in constant touch with someone in HR or manager?


----------



## ibbz87

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi All,
> 
> CO sent VAC2 payment receipt. whats the preferred way of payment? Through Immiaccount or Postbillpay.com.au??


use postbillpay as they would clear the payment next working day.
immiaccount would have extra surcharge.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Today is holiday ? No Co contacts / grants news!


----------



## andreyx108b

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Today is holiday ? No Co contacts / grants news!


No, no holidays today. 

However, quiet so far.


----------



## riteshgarg07

Another call in vain. Called again today, waited for 1 hour and then call got disconnected. Am i dialling a wrong number +61-1300-364-613 ?
Can anybody give me dibp number where they have spoken to any official. As well as IST time preferred for calling them. I tried calling at 6:00 AM and 9:00 AM IST.


----------



## hari_it_ram

I feel many will go with Skype not sure from where you are trying, Haven`t tried personally. However, you do you want to try this early? You "just" lodged on Nov 24th 2016 



riteshgarg07 said:


> Another call in vain. Called again today, waited for 1 hour and then call got disconnected. Am i dialling a wrong number +61-1300-364-613 ?
> Can anybody give me dibp number where they have spoken to any official. As well as IST time preferred for calling them. I tried calling at 6:00 AM and 9:00 AM IST.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

riteshgarg07 said:


> Another call in vain. Called again today, waited for 1 hour and then call got disconnected. Am i dialling a wrong number +61-1300-364-613 ?
> Can anybody give me dibp number where they have spoken to any official. As well as IST time preferred for calling them. I tried calling at 6:00 AM and 9:00 AM IST.


Correct number. 

When i called it got connected at 75th minute 

Called around 10 AM IST


----------



## baokar1

dbimmigrant84 said:


> I have a question, is there anyway we could know about employment verification? Or do we need to be in constant touch with someone in HR or manager?


Yes dude that is the only way and also you can get call from ahc 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## mohnishsharma

riteshgarg07 said:


> Another call in vain. Called again today, waited for 1 hour and then call got disconnected. Am i dialling a wrong number +61-1300-364-613 ?
> Can anybody give me dibp number where they have spoken to any official. As well as IST time preferred for calling them. I tried calling at 6:00 AM and 9:00 AM IST.


Call @ 0061 131 881.... and call from skype.

Preferable time to call between 4.30 am and 5.30 am IST.


----------



## baokar1

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Today is holiday ? No Co contacts / grants news!


No holiday one person I know for grant today 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## abeden

Over 6 mos of waiting and they havent verified my employment yet, whats up with that.. had a reply last week from co ryan that it is still on internal check and going through the claimed points, the email was sent on feb 15.. do you guys know someone got thier grant without employment verification?


----------



## rvd

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Correct number.
> 
> When i called it got connected at 75th minute
> 
> Called around 10 AM IST


DIBP says not to contact before 3 months, our experienced forum members are keep on advising to wait for at least 3 months from last CO contact and most of agents does not want to send email also before 4 months. 

I am surprising why to waste our hard earned money on phone calls when we know what could be the possible answer.


----------



## riteshgarg07

hari_it_ram said:


> I feel many will go with Skype not sure from where you are trying, Haven`t tried personally. However, you do you want to try this early? You "just" lodged on Nov 24th 2016


Hari the problem is that I haven't claimed any points for my employment and front-loaded all the docs. My status is still "Received" and seeing what is happening to gonabeexapt I feel waiting for another 1-2 months will not make a difference. I am going to complete 90 days in next 2 days.
They don't respond on emails, so the only thing left is to just speak to them once, if possible. Hope you understand my views.


----------



## riteshgarg07

rvd said:


> DIBP says not to contact before 3 months, our experienced forum members are keep on advising to wait for at least 3 months from last CO contact and most of agents does not want to send email also before 4 months.
> 
> I am surprising why to waste our hard earned money on phone calls when we know what could be the possible answer.


Answer in my above post


----------



## rvd

riteshgarg07 said:


> Hari the problem is that I haven't claimed any points for my employment and front-loaded all the docs. My status is still "Received" and seeing what is happening to gonabeexapt I feel waiting for another 1-2 months will not make a difference. I am going to complete 90 days in next 2 days.
> They don't respond on emails, so the only thing left is to just speak to them once, if possible. Hope you understand my views.


I can understood your views. Everyone of us invested lot of time and money on this process so it is obvious that we are eager to see the results for our efforts. But many have already stated that calling does not help but some are not sure whether the call made their grant quicker. Almost nobody has claimed that by calling DIBP they got their grant quicker than the normal way.

In the end we are loosing more money and it increases the frustration level further. It is not necessary for CO to skip the security and other formal checks since the applicant does not claim any points for experience. If the status is received then chances of getting direct grant is very much possible.

Hope you will get your grant soon.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

riteshgarg07 said:


> Hari the problem is that I haven't claimed any points for my employment and front-loaded all the docs. My status is still "Received" and seeing what is happening to gonabeexapt I feel waiting for another 1-2 months will not make a difference. I am going to complete 90 days in next 2 days.
> They don't respond on emails, so the only thing left is to just speak to them once, if possible. Hope you understand my views.


Dude you are rubbing salt on my wounds                     

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

abeden said:


> Over 6 mos of waiting and they havent verified my employment yet, whats up with that.. had a reply last week from co ryan that it is still on internal check and going through the claimed points, the email was sent on feb 15.. do you guys know someone got thier grant without employment verification?


Many have got their grants without employment verification


----------



## Vikassk21

rvd said:


> I can understood your views. Everyone of us invested lot of time and money on this process so it is obvious that we are eager to see the results for our efforts. But many have already stated that calling does not help but some are not sure whether the call made their grant quicker. Almost nobody has claimed that by calling DIBP they got their grant quicker than the normal way.
> 
> In the end we are loosing more money and it increases the frustration level further. It is not necessary for CO to skip the security and other formal checks since the applicant does not claim any points for experience. If the status is received then chances of getting direct grant is very much possible.
> 
> Hope you will get your grant soon.


I waited for 120 days; without any phone calls to DIBP. Finally the wait paid off. 
I was told that calls/mails wont help, But I was very lucky that I got replies to my status query mails by CO's as well not just Automated replies.

However CO's said that they cannot provide info on why the delay / when I might receive the grant.   
They said they don't need any further documents and be patient. Both CO's wrote sorry for the delay caused. 

The Grant will be issued at its own time.Not Sure if mails will make any difference.

List of CO's who have contacted me :

CYNTHIA : 1st CO who asked for form 1193 on Oct 27. 12 days after visa filing.

LISA : Responded on Jan 5th 2017 for my status mail which i had dropped on Dec 21. She said they are working on my application and cant comment on timelines.

JASON : Responded in 7 minutes for my status mail which i had dropped on Jan 31 2017. He was strong and harsh. He wrote in BOLD that DIBP never advice anyone to quit the job before VISA grant notification. 

BEN : The person who issued the GRANT.

For those who say Adelaide team is fast,Adelaide team itself took 120 days for my grant. 

So guys, you only analyze yourselves if those mails caused any help to me or my status.


----------



## baokar1

Vikassk21 said:


> I waited for 120 days; without any phone calls to DIBP. Finally the wait paid off.
> I was told that calls/mails wont help, But I was very lucky that I got replies to my status query mails by CO's as well not just Automated replies.
> 
> However CO's said that they cannot provide info on why the delay / when I might receive the grant.
> They said they don't need any further documents and be patient. Both CO's wrote sorry for the delay caused.
> 
> The Grant will be issued at its own time.Not Sure if mails will make any difference.
> 
> List of CO's who have contacted me :
> 
> CYNTHIA : 1st CO who asked for form 1193 on Oct 27. 12 days after visa filing.
> 
> LISA : Responded on Jan 5th 2017 for my status mail which i had dropped on Dec 21. She said they are working on my application and cant comment on timelines.
> 
> JASON : Responded in 7 minutes for my status mail which i had dropped on Jan 31 2017. He was strong and harsh. He wrote in BOLD that DIBP never advice anyone to quit the job before VISA grant notification.
> 
> BEN : The person who issued the GRANT.
> 
> For those who say Adelaide team is fast,Adelaide team itself took 120 days for my grant.
> 
> So guys, you only analyze yourselves if those mails caused any help to me or my status.


This Ben is some senior Co or what same person issued me grant 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## kelynrowe2014

Please check my timelines.. I guess this happening to a lot of us.



abeden said:


> Over 6 mos of waiting and they havent verified my employment yet, whats up with that.. had a reply last week from co ryan that it is still on internal check and going through the claimed points, the email was sent on feb 15.. do you guys know someone got thier grant without employment verification?


----------



## baokar1

abeden said:


> Over 6 mos of waiting and they havent verified my employment yet, whats up with that.. had a reply last week from co ryan that it is still on internal check and going through the claimed points, the email was sent on feb 15.. do you guys know someone got thier grant without employment verification?


Yes I got it without employment verification 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## kanavsharma

Guys I just now received this email in response to complain (feedback) I made on 31 St Jan regarding delay in visa processing for my case.

It says 
"
In your feedback you have expressed concern over the time taken to finalise your subclass 189 visa application which was lodged on 19 March 2016. You have also drawn to attention your concern that your current health clearance will expire in May 2017 and that you cannot make other decisions about your life pending a decision on your application.



Your feedback was referred to the manager of the relevant processing area and I can confirm your application remains under assessment. The department will contact you if further documents are required, or when your application has been finalised.



While the department aims to process 75 per cent of subclass 189 visa applications within the global service standard of three months once a visa application is allocated, processing times for individual applications vary depending on individual circumstances and the complexity of each case. This can include the time taken to verify supporting documentation. Verification processes are an essential part of maintaining the integrity of the skilled visa programme.



The department recognises that where the time taken to process an application exceeds service standards this may cause applicants concern; however; all non?citizens applying for visas for Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia?s migration legislation.



With respect to the current validity period of your health examination I can advise that the department may give consideration to extending the validity of a clearance where certain requirements are met. A decision on the validity of your health clearance would be made by the visa processing team if required and this would be dependent on when your visa application can be progressed further.

"
What doses last paragraph exactly mean?


----------



## ibbz87

baokar1 said:


> This Ben is some senior Co or what same person issued me grant
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


same person issued me VAC2 invoice

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## guru1234

Hi,

I have lodged visa on 19oct and got co contact on 31oct , after that only silence. I have claimed 5 points for experience for 233512. 
I have called diac 4 days back after 1hour of waiting one guy picked the call , I told him I need to enquire about my 189. he said for 189 let me connect. after tht again wait for half hour and call cuts.

please advice should I call diac.
I dnt know where my case got stuck, al other people finacepil, yadav tinu got grants for 233512.

seniors please advice.


----------



## ashishkumar167

Can someone please provide insight on my case:-

I am planning to file EOI under ANZSCO code of 261313 in March for 189 and 190.
Age - 30 points
Education - 15 points
ACS - 5 points
PTE - 10 points

189 - 60 points
190 - 65 points

Can someone suggest my chances for receiving invite...and how much time it will take yo receive invite??

Thanks

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

All in all they are not happy if we interfere during the process unless they contact us.



kanavsharma said:


> Guys I just now received this email in response to complain (feedback) I made on 31 St Jan regarding delay in visa processing for my case.
> What doses last paragraph exactly mean?


----------



## guru1234

anyone suggest me if I want to call diac +611300364613 is number or +61131881 ?

My case is Adelaide team.. please suggest


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys is there a way to get some money back as refund if I withdraw my app now?. I need some money to apply for oinp. As per dibp refund policy, they will issue a full refund only when the primary applicant dies. For other cases a committee will decide whether reasons for withdrawal are valid enough to provide a refund. 

I just want to know that's all . This is a honest question. Don't mean to demoralize people 🙏

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

guru1234 said:


> anyone suggest me if I want to call diac +611300364613 is number or +61131881 ?
> 
> My case is Adelaide team.. please suggest


The latter 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys is there a way to get some money back as refund if I withdraw my app now?. I need some money to apply for oinp. As per dibp refund policy, they will issue a full refund only when the primary applicant dies. For other cases a committee will decide whether reasons for withdrawal are valid enough to provide a refund.
> 
> I just want to know that's all . This is a honest question. Don't mean to demoralize people
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Bro, are you alright? Whether OINP or Canada PR will provide the outcome quicker by discounting their normal verification norms? Never think about removing the application. Just now we saw one more case who got grant after 8month of application. 

To answer question, I don't think they will refund as the fee is not for the grant, it's for the process and efforts they put in on your profile. They might have done lots of works on your case without showing up outside.

Please cool down. If I can advise for my friend, I would say get a loan and apply. 

Don't kill the child which is the womb just because it's not responding you. Things will take time.

Just my thoughts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## hari_it_ram

To all the guys who ask "*why me*" only when there is a delay or failures. Just read this.

This is about Arthur Ashe, an American world No 1 tennis player who won 3 grand slams and is considered one of the best players to have ever played for the United States. 

He suffered a Myocardial Infarction (Heart Attack) in 1979 at the age of 35. He underwent a Heart Bypass Surgery for which blood transfusion was given. This was before AIDS was discovered as a disease. It is believed that he contracted AIDS from the infected blood he was transfused during that surgery. He was diagnosed in the early 80s but he went public only in 1992 about the disease. When he announced it to the world, letters came pouring in from all over the world.

"Why does God have to select you for such a bad disease?".

To this Arthur Ashe replied: *The world over--50,000,000 children start playing tennis, 5,000,000 learn to play tennis, 500,000 learn professional tennis, 50,000 come to the circuit, 5000 reach the grand slam, 50 reach the Wimbledon, 4 to semi finals, 2 to finals. When I was the one holding the cup, I never asked god "Why me?"

And today in pain, I should not be asking GOD "why me?". *.

Like the grand slams title we too have so many things, but we still question "why me" only during failures or in delays.


----------



## rvd

Very nice and truly everyone has to accept. 



hari_it_ram said:


> To all the guys who ask "*why me*" only when there is a delay or failures. Just read this.
> 
> This is about Arthur Ashe, an American world No 1 tennis player who won 3 grand slams and is considered one of the best players to have ever played for the United States.
> 
> He suffered a Myocardial Infarction (Heart Attack) in 1979 at the age of 35. He underwent a Heart Bypass Surgery for which blood transfusion was given. This was before AIDS was discovered as a disease. It is believed that he contracted AIDS from the infected blood he was transfused during that surgery. He was diagnosed in the early 80s but he went public only in 1992 about the disease. When he announced it to the world, letters came pouring in from all over the world.
> 
> "Why does God have to select you for such a bad disease?".
> 
> To this Arthur Ashe replied: *The world over--50,000,000 children start playing tennis, 5,000,000 learn to play tennis, 500,000 learn professional tennis, 50,000 come to the circuit, 5000 reach the grand slam, 50 reach the Wimbledon, 4 to semi finals, 2 to finals. When I was the one holding the cup, I never asked god "Why me?"
> 
> And today in pain, I should not be asking GOD "why me?". *.
> 
> Like the grand slams title we too have so many things, but we still question "why me" only during failures or in delays.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys is there a way to get some money back as refund if I withdraw my app now?. I need some money to apply for oinp. As per dibp refund policy, they will issue a full refund only when the primary applicant dies. For other cases a committee will decide whether reasons for withdrawal are valid enough to provide a refund.
> 
> I just want to know that's all . This is a honest question. Don't mean to demoralize people 🙏
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Just ask the CO for refund and you might get your grant :lol:


----------



## rvd

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys is there a way to get some money back as refund if I withdraw my app now?. I need some money to apply for oinp. As per dibp refund policy, they will issue a full refund only when the primary applicant dies. For other cases a committee will decide whether reasons for withdrawal are valid enough to provide a refund.
> 
> I just want to know that's all . This is a honest question. Don't mean to demoralize people 🙏
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I don't know much about the refund process. What I am assuming is instead waiting for the refund we can wait for the grant since refund process may be much longer than this.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

hari_it_ram said:


> Bro, are you alright? Whether OINP or Canada PR will provide the outcome quicker by discounting their normal verification norms? Never think about removing the application. Just now we saw one more case who got grant after 8month of application.
> 
> To answer question, I don't think they will refund as the fee is not for the grant, it's for the process and efforts they put in on your profile. They might have done lots of works on your case without showing up outside.
> 
> Please cool down. If I can advise for my friend, I would say get a loan and apply.
> 
> Don't kill the child which is the womb just because it's not responding you. Things will take time.
> 
> Just my thoughts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Iam not saying ca process is any faster than au process its infact more time consuming . But its very transparent . This time ontario is processing all the paperwork electronically so it will be quicker as well. Once you lodge the actuall visa you can get information of all te work that has gone into your file using gcms notes. The notes will have all the details of comments ade by co on your file and you can easily figure out how much of the processing has actually gotten over.

But au is a black box. I really don't like their lack of transparency. And look at dakschs case, dibp made a decision based on information given by some nearby shopkeepers whom themselves opened their shops only recently. 

I think I would be pretty angry if the same thing happens to me. Especially after a friggin year. So I thought I would save myself from further torture by withdrawing my app. But it's quite apparent that i won't get a single pause back if I withdraw now  .





Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

hari_it_ram said:


> To all the guys who ask "*why me*" only when there is a delay or failures. Just read this.
> 
> This is about Arthur Ashe, an American world No 1 tennis player who won 3 grand slams and is considered one of the best players to have ever played for the United States.
> 
> He suffered a Myocardial Infarction (Heart Attack) in 1979 at the age of 35. He underwent a Heart Bypass Surgery for which blood transfusion was given. This was before AIDS was discovered as a disease. It is believed that he contracted AIDS from the infected blood he was transfused during that surgery. He was diagnosed in the early 80s but he went public only in 1992 about the disease. When he announced it to the world, letters came pouring in from all over the world.
> 
> "Why does God have to select you for such a bad disease?".
> 
> To this Arthur Ashe replied: *The world over--50,000,000 children start playing tennis, 5,000,000 learn to play tennis, 500,000 learn professional tennis, 50,000 come to the circuit, 5000 reach the grand slam, 50 reach the Wimbledon, 4 to semi finals, 2 to finals. When I was the one holding the cup, I never asked god "Why me?"
> 
> And today in pain, I should not be asking GOD "why me?". *.
> 
> Like the grand slams title we too have so many things, but we still question "why me" only during failures or in delays.


Quite profound 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## guru1234

Hi gonnabeexpat, 

Please calm down.. I am sure you will get what is best for you, do not loose hopes..
I can understand each day is like more frustrating becoz many of important tasks are blocked becoz of this delay, but it is for good .
best of luck..


----------



## superman1

Hello guys,

My wife applied for ACS assessment on feb7. 10 years exp from same company with 3 diff positions.
Degree-bsc computers
PGDCA-(part time)
masters- MCA (part time)
applied for--business analyst-SOL 

ACS stage3-asked to submit all 3 positions roles and responsibilities. Submitted

Can anybody tell me how many years will they deduct from total exp?

Please help


----------



## rvd

gonnabeexpat said:


> Iam not saying ca process is any faster than au process its infact more time consuming . But its very transparent . This time ontario is processing all the paperwork electronically so it will be quicker as well. Once you lodge the actuall visa you can get information of all te work that has gone into your file using gcms notes. The notes will have all the details of comments ade by co on your file and you can easily figure out how much of the processing has actually gotten over.
> 
> But au is a black box. I really don't like their lack of transparency. And look at dakschs case, dibp made a decision based on information given by some nearby shopkeepers whom themselves opened their shops only recently.
> 
> I think I would be pretty angry if the same thing happens to me. Especially after a friggin year. So I thought I would save myself from further torture by withdrawing my app. But it's quite apparent that i won't get a single pause back if I withdraw now  .
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Your last sentence has your answer. I don't see any reason for comparing Aus and ONIP/Canada at this moment. I assume you would made enough comparison before EOI process. 
Tomorrow may be your day. All the best.


----------



## superman1

*ACS stage3- query*

Hello guys,

My wife applied for ACS assessment on feb7. 10 years exp from same company with 3 diff positions.
Degree-bsc computers
PGDCA-(part time)
masters- MCA (part time)
applied for--business analyst-SOL 

3 positions in company-marketing analyst -senior business analyst- lead business analyst

ACS stage3-asked to submit all 3 positions roles and responsibilities. Submitted

Can anybody tell me how many years will they deduct from total exp?


Please help


----------



## rvd

superman1 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> My wife applied for ACS assessment on feb7. 10 years exp from same company with 3 diff positions.
> Degree-bsc computers
> PGDCA-(part time)
> masters- MCA (part time)
> applied for--business analyst-SOL
> 
> ACS stage3-asked to submit all 3 positions roles and responsibilities. Submitted
> 
> Can anybody tell me how many years will they deduct from total exp?
> 
> Please help


I expect 2 years


----------



## superman1

rvd said:


> I expect 2 years


thanks bud. 

does it matters if the 3 positions varies?

marketing analyst-senior business analyst-lead business analyst?


----------



## sounddonor

superman1 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> 
> My wife applied for ACS assessment on feb7. 10 years exp from same company with 3 diff positions.
> 
> Degree-bsc computers
> 
> PGDCA-(part time)
> 
> masters- MCA (part time)
> 
> applied for--business analyst-SOL
> 
> 
> 
> 3 positions in company-marketing analyst -senior business analyst- lead business analyst
> 
> 
> 
> ACS stage3-asked to submit all 3 positions roles and responsibilities. Submitted
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody tell me how many years will they deduct from total exp?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help




Wait few more days bro. Acs is processing faster these days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys is there a way to get some money back as refund if I withdraw my app now?. I need some money to apply for oinp. As per dibp refund policy, they will issue a full refund only when the primary applicant dies. For other cases a committee will decide whether reasons for withdrawal are valid enough to provide a refund.
> 
> I just want to know that's all . This is a honest question. Don't mean to demoralize people
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




You gotta be kidding right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superman1

sanjeewa said:


> Wait few more days bro. Acs is processing faster these days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope so bro...

it was on stage 4 ,but went back to stage 3..LOL
:rain:


----------



## mic490

Quick question,
As i am onshore, is there any possibility that DIBP/AHC can call me to verify employment details etc as i read here in forum that they calling offshore applicants.
If yes then what will be the number from which i can expect call


----------



## kamalendra

kanavsharma said:


> Guys I just now received this email in response to complain (feedback) I made on 31 St Jan regarding delay in visa processing for my case.
> 
> It says
> "
> In your feedback you have expressed concern over the time taken to finalise your subclass 189 visa application which was lodged on 19 March 2016. You have also drawn to attention your concern that your current health clearance will expire in May 2017 and that you cannot make other decisions about your life pending a decision on your application.
> 
> 
> 
> Your feedback was referred to the manager of the relevant processing area and I can confirm your application remains under assessment. The department will contact you if further documents are required, or when your application has been finalised.
> 
> 
> 
> While the department aims to process 75 per cent of subclass 189 visa applications within the global service standard of three months once a visa application is allocated, processing times for individual applications vary depending on individual circumstances and the complexity of each case. This can include the time taken to verify supporting documentation. Verification processes are an essential part of maintaining the integrity of the skilled visa programme.
> 
> 
> 
> The department recognises that where the time taken to process an application exceeds service standards this may cause applicants concern; however; all non?citizens applying for visas for Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia?s migration legislation.
> 
> 
> 
> With respect to the current validity period of your health examination I can advise that the department may give consideration to extending the validity of a clearance where certain requirements are met. A decision on the validity of your health clearance would be made by the visa processing team if required and this would be dependent on when your visa application can be progressed further.
> 
> "
> What doses last paragraph exactly mean?


what I understand frm last paragraph is, if they are going to ask to redo the medicals then the grant is almost sure,,, it may b smwhat like vac2 payment (only for relevant one) which is green signAL that the application is grant ready,,, or sm hab recd the extended ied as well ,, anyway best of luck to you and me too, we hab almost same timeline


----------



## rvd

superman1 said:


> thanks bud.
> 
> does it matters if the 3 positions varies?
> 
> marketing analyst-senior business analyst-lead business analyst?


As far as I understand it depends on the roles and responsibility mentioned in the reference letter.

Is there any major difference in roles and responsibilities if not then ACS may not reduce more than 2 years. Kindly update here once you got the outcome. All the best.


----------



## Suby10

baokar1 said:


> Yes I got it without employment verification
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Hi Baokar1, 

That's great. No employment verification done at all? Did you provide employment reference in company letterhead or SD? Working with MNC or medium scale company? I'm a bit worried on employment check on my current employment. I am still working there and will be here till I migrate hence I have not told my migration plans to HR. Tq!


----------



## shoaib786

*No response in case processing*

i have applied in skilled independent subclass 189 for computer network engineer.

visa lodgement date is 22july 2016

its been 120 days no deduction of my dependents and no response from case officer.

all documents were provided via email.

can anyone guide me what should i do as already 3 reminders have been sent to CO by my hired agent. 

does CO generally taking too much time in processing or is this aN exceptional case.


----------



## sounddonor

shoaib786 said:


> i have applied in skilled independent subclass 189 for computer network engineer.
> 
> visa lodgement date is 22july 2016
> 
> its been 120 days no deduction of my dependents and no response from case officer.
> 
> all documents were provided via email.
> 
> can anyone guide me what should i do as already 3 reminders have been sent to CO by my hired agent.
> 
> does CO generally taking too much time in processing or is this aN exceptional case.


Have you had any CO contact or not at all? If not at all this seems strange to me.


----------



## shoaib786

YES CASE OFFICER CONTACED ON 11TH AUG VIA EMAIL, REQESTED FOR DOCMENTS. DEADLINE WAS 8TH SEPT... ALL DOX WERE SUBMITED AND THEN I WAITED 3 MONTHS WHICH WAS THERE PROCESSING TIME AFTER tHEN 4 REMINDERS WERE SENT BY MY AGENT TO CO FOR THE DEDCTION OF DEPENDENTS VISA FEE BUT STILL NO RESPONSE WAS RECEIVED FROM CO.


----------



## RohitKumar14

Hello friends,

I got an invite in the last round. I have all the documents ready to file my visa. I am just pending with medicals. Do you suggest me to get the medicals done and then apply for visa ? Or do I wait for the co to contact me.? Kindly share suggestions

Regards,
Rohit Patel

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bibido

hello family.can i bypass the agent and do follow up on my visa eith the case officer?it has been too long nw and the agent seems to lack urgency in the matter.


----------



## baokar1

Suby10 said:


> Hi Baokar1,
> 
> That's great. No employment verification done at all? Did you provide employment reference in company letterhead or SD? Working with MNC or medium scale company? I'm a bit worried on employment check on my current employment. I am still working there and will be here till I migrate hence I have not told my migration plans to HR. Tq!


For 2 companies provided sd and for rest of the organisation provided on Company letter head, all my Relevant experience is in big mnc's 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## baokar1

shoaib786 said:


> i have applied in skilled independent subclass 189 for computer network engineer.
> 
> visa lodgement date is 22july 2016
> 
> its been 120 days no deduction of my dependents and no response from case officer.
> 
> all documents were provided via email.
> 
> can anyone guide me what should i do as already 3 reminders have been sent to CO by my hired agent.
> 
> does CO generally taking too much time in processing or is this aN exceptional case.


I guess you added dependent after lodging visa I was in the same situation and co took 40 days after providing docs

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## kanavsharma

Let's hope for the best, 
To me it seems they are saying. when the grant will, it will come. You may have to get your health and other things re do. Or mayb u will get the grant before it expires all depending on situations ( what situations we will never know) 
So no fix answer. 



kamalendra said:


> kanavsharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys I just now received this email in response to complain (feedback) I made on 31 St Jan regarding delay in visa processing for my case.
> 
> It says
> "
> In your feedback you have expressed concern over the time taken to finalise your subclass 189 visa application which was lodged on 19 March 2016. You have also drawn to attention your concern that your current health clearance will expire in May 2017 and that you cannot make other decisions about your life pending a decision on your application.
> 
> 
> 
> Your feedback was referred to the manager of the relevant processing area and I can confirm your application remains under assessment. The department will contact you if further documents are required, or when your application has been finalised.
> 
> 
> 
> While the department aims to process 75 per cent of subclass 189 visa applications within the global service standard of three months once a visa application is allocated, processing times for individual applications vary depending on individual circumstances and the complexity of each case. This can include the time taken to verify supporting documentation. Verification processes are an essential part of maintaining the integrity of the skilled visa programme.
> 
> 
> 
> The department recognises that where the time taken to process an application exceeds service standards this may cause applicants concern; however; all non?citizens applying for visas for Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia?s migration legislation.
> 
> 
> 
> With respect to the current validity period of your health examination I can advise that the department may give consideration to extending the validity of a clearance where certain requirements are met. A decision on the validity of your health clearance would be made by the visa processing team if required and this would be dependent on when your visa application can be progressed further.
> 
> "
> What doses last paragraph exactly mean?
> 
> 
> 
> what I understand frm last paragraph is, if they are going to ask to redo the medicals then the grant is almost sure,,, it may b smwhat like vac2 payment (only for relevant one) which is green signAL that the application is grant ready,,, or sm hab recd the extended ied as well ,, anyway best of luck to you and me too, we hab almost same timeline
Click to expand...


----------



## kanavsharma

I would suggest to have it done. Sp that everything is ready and mayb u will get a direct grant. 
I am not sure but u feel my case got delayed when Co asked for few docs and put my case in q. 


RohitKumar14 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I got an invite in the last round. I have all the documents ready to file my visa. I am just pending with medicals. Do you suggest me to get the medicals done and then apply for visa ? Or do I wait for the co to contact me.? Kindly share suggestions
> 
> Regards,
> Rohit Patel
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

kanavsharma said:


> Let's hope for the best,
> To me it seems they are saying. when the grant will, it will come. You may have to get your health and other things re do. Or mayb u will get the grant before it expires all depending on situations ( what situations we will never know)
> So no fix answer.


My understanding of the last paragraph of your post says: Even though your medicals are valid till May-17, but since your visa application's processing is taking time, so in the situation that your grant is getting finalized by DIBP around say Apr-17 or even May-17, then they may give you an IED of not in May-17, but may be an extended IED of may be 3 months later say July-17 or Aug-17 without the need of you doing your medicals again. This is all my understanding of the last paragraph and my this understanding can be totally incorrect.


----------



## misecmisc

vikaschandra said:


> No mate it would not work. You can use your grade 10 marks sheet as evidence to birth certificate or get a valid BC


Hi friend, please tell why DIBP will not consider passport as an evidence for date of birth? I think their website says passport for age calculation, so indirectly it indicates that passport should be a valid evidence for date of birth proof - is my understanding not correct here? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Folks, I have a query.

If one changes job, will it impact the on-going visa processing. I think we can communicate CO by change of circumstances, but will it have any adverse impact on visa decision or cause further delays? 

did anyone of you witness a case where person has changed job after visa application and received the grant while in new job?


----------



## shwetskapurs

Krish29 said:


> shwetskapurs said:
> 
> 
> 
> That moment of extreme relief when you see the grant notification mail in your mail box....yess...it came for me today...finally. So many thanks to God and to all of you people in this forum who helped in many different ways.
> I sincerely wish that everyone gets this moment of happiness really really soon..it is so overwhelming.
> Everyone..plzz have patience..and have faith....you will get it soon. All the very best to everyone.
> 
> Here are my timelines..
> Invite received : 23 Nov 2016
> Visa lodged: 2 Dec 2016
> First CO contact for medicals and online access of PTE result : 19 Dec 2016
> Medicals completed same day as it was already in progress. Online access for PTE result was also given same day. Mail also sent to DIBP same day as confirmation.
> Employment verification call to my husband's current employer's HR : 25 Jan 2017
> Employement verification form and other details sent by husband's HR on 30 Jan 2017
> Employment verification call to my current employer's HR : 1 Feb 2017
> Employement verification form and other details sent by my HR on 7 Feb 2017
> Visa grant : 20 Feb 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> How much points did you claim for experience? How long you are with current company??
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

75 points
2 yrs


----------



## ethical.prodigy

misecmisc said:


> Hi friend, please tell why DIBP will not consider passport as an evidence for date of birth? I think their website says passport for age calculation, so indirectly it indicates that passport should be a valid evidence for date of birth proof - is my understanding not correct here? Please suggest. Thanks.


If you have DOB certificate then upload that first. If not then upload Xth Marksheet, school leaving certificate as well passport. Submit whatever you have out of these.

Even my DOB certificate has lot of scribbles, thanks to state govt. officials.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

misecmisc said:


> My understanding of the last paragraph of your post says: Even though your medicals are valid till May-17, but since your visa application's processing is taking time, so in the situation that your grant is getting finalized by DIBP around say Apr-17 or even May-17, then they may give you an IED of not in May-17, but may be an extended IED of may be 3 months later say July-17 or Aug-17 without the need of you doing your medicals again. This is all my understanding of the last paragraph and my this understanding can be totally incorrect.


Welcome back! 

I thought we will not see you today!


----------



## misecmisc

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> I thought we will not see you today!


Hi friend, today in office I did not opened this forum, but it was a lot of suppression of the urge to open this forum to check out who all got grant, but also since there was some work in office today, so today did not opened this forum in office, rather worked on items in office work's to-do list. Then after reaching home from office since I was having some time, then I just gave up on the urge to open this forum and then opened this thread, almost 8 to 9 pages were there, so took a lot of time to read the posts. Sad to see no grant post in today's date  . Tomorrow I may be online from morning and I hope that tomorrow we may see many grant posts in this thread.

@daksch: don't worry friend. whatever information is requested, please give that information to CO, hopefully you will get your grant soon.

May all those who are waiting for their visa get their visa soon. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## kanavsharma

Hmmm, could be. Thanks buddy.



misecmisc said:


> kanavsharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope for the best,
> To me it seems they are saying. when the grant will, it will come. You may have to get your health and other things re do. Or mayb u will get the grant before it expires all depending on situations ( what situations we will never know)
> So no fix answer.
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding of the last paragraph of your post says: Even though your medicals are valid till May-17, but since your visa application's processing is taking time, so in the situation that your grant is getting finalized by DIBP around say Apr-17 or even May-17, then they may give you an IED of not in May-17, but may be an extended IED of may be 3 months later say July-17 or Aug-17 without the need of you doing your medicals again. This is all my understanding of the last paragraph and my this understanding can be totally incorrect.
Click to expand...


----------



## vikaschandra

misecmisc said:


> Hi friend, please tell why DIBP will not consider passport as an evidence for date of birth? I think their website says passport for age calculation, so indirectly it indicates that passport should be a valid evidence for date of birth proof - is my understanding not correct here? Please suggest. Thanks.



As far as I know any country where Birth Certificate is issued a proper BC should be provided to DIBP. For India anyone who is born on or after 26/01/1989 should provide BC to get their Passport which would make it mandatory for every individual to have the BC and hence to be submitted to any gov authority requesting for it. For all other who were born before that are required to submit different set of documents wherein School Leaving Certificate is one of them.

Further more I could be wrong on this. Could you please share the link of the site where it says passport for age calculation. If that is right then i would need to correct my understanding and statement and not share wrong info. As far as i know it is not cited anywhere on the Visa Checklist with regards to providing passport as substitute to BC.


----------



## anuapply

It is not hard to get incorporation certificate for private or public company. Just ask any of CS friends to connect at ROC. 




dakshch said:


> So i received a NJL from CO LiSA today... it states that
> 1) my referee stated working hours to be Monday to saturday 10-7 but my reference letter states it monday to friday 9-6pm.
> 
> I double checked my reference letter and it states the same thing as my employer confirmed.
> 
> 2) nearby businesses told the agents that the company has been running from 5-6 years max and not since 2007.
> 
> Those nearby businesses themselves started a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> What should i do for these ??
> 
> I can point out that reference letter has same timing as told.
> 
> I can ask my employer for letter of incorporation which i doubt he will provide me.
> 
> 15 months of waiting and still a mess


----------



## MG22

vikaschandra said:


> As far as I know any country where Birth Certificate is issued a proper BC should be provided to DIBP. For India anyone who is born on or after 26/01/1989 should provide BC to get their Passport which would make it mandatory for every individual to have the BC and hence to be submitted to any gov authority requesting for it. For all other who were born before that are required to submit different set of documents wherein School Leaving Certificate is one of them.
> 
> Further more I could be wrong on this. Could you please share the link of the site where it says passport for age calculation. If that is right then i would need to correct my understanding and statement and not share wrong info. As far as i know it is not cited anywhere on the Visa Checklist with regards to providing passport as substitute to BC.


I think Passport is valid and acceptable as it is listed in the dropdown of documents for DOB/ Age proof.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ethical.prodigy said:


> Folks, I have a query.
> 
> If one changes job, will it impact the on-going visa processing. I think we can communicate CO by change of circumstances, but will it have any adverse impact on visa decision or cause further delays?
> 
> did anyone of you witness a case where person has changed job after visa application and received the grant while in new job?


They won't be verifying the new employment as you are not claiming points for that . So I would say you are good to go but I don't know about any real life example.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

dbimmigrant84 said:


> I have a question, is there anyway we could know about employment verification? Or do we need to be in constant touch with someone in HR or manager?


yes either in constant touch with them or the ones who are close to them in office


----------



## sultan_azam

kanavsharma said:


> Guys I just now received this email in response to complain (feedback) I made on 31 St Jan regarding delay in visa processing for my case.
> 
> It says
> "
> In your feedback you have expressed concern over the time taken to finalise your subclass 189 visa application which was lodged on 19 March 2016. You have also drawn to attention your concern that your current health clearance will expire in May 2017 and that you cannot make other decisions about your life pending a decision on your application.
> 
> 
> 
> Your feedback was referred to the manager of the relevant processing area and I can confirm your application remains under assessment. The department will contact you if further documents are required, or when your application has been finalised.
> 
> 
> 
> While the department aims to process 75 per cent of subclass 189 visa applications within the global service standard of three months once a visa application is allocated, processing times for individual applications vary depending on individual circumstances and the complexity of each case. This can include the time taken to verify supporting documentation. Verification processes are an essential part of maintaining the integrity of the skilled visa programme.
> 
> 
> 
> The department recognises that where the time taken to process an application exceeds service standards this may cause applicants concern; however; all non?citizens applying for visas for Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia?s migration legislation.
> 
> 
> 
> With respect to the current validity period of your health examination I can advise that the department may give consideration to extending the validity of a clearance where certain requirements are met. A decision on the validity of your health clearance would be made by the visa processing team if required and this would be dependent on when your visa application can be progressed further.
> 
> "
> What doses last paragraph exactly mean?


it means IED can be beyond May 2017, they will give some grace period of 3 months or more if visa processing takes time


----------



## sultan_azam

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys is there a way to get some money back as refund if I withdraw my app now?. I need some money to apply for oinp. As per dibp refund policy, they will issue a full refund only when the primary applicant dies. For other cases a committee will decide whether reasons for withdrawal are valid enough to provide a refund.
> 
> I just want to know that's all . This is a honest question. Don't mean to demoralize people 🙏
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


they wont refund a dime... so forget the visa application and have peace of mind...

it will flow in within some time... till than think that you have moved ahead of Australia


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Originally Posted by kanavsharma View Post
> Let's hope for the best,
> To me it seems they are saying. when the grant will, it will come. You may have to get your health and other things re do. Or mayb u will get the grant before it expires all depending on situations ( what situations we will never know)
> So no fix answer.
> 
> My understanding of the last paragraph of your post says: Even though your medicals are valid till May-17, but since your visa application's processing is taking time, so in the situation that your grant is getting finalized by DIBP around say Apr-17 or even May-17, then they may give you an IED of not in May-17, but may be an extended IED of may be 3 months later say July-17 or Aug-17 without the need of you doing your medicals again. This is all my understanding of the last paragraph and my this understanding can be totally incorrect.


I agree with this


----------



## sultan_azam

ethical.prodigy said:


> Folks, I have a query.
> 
> If one changes job, will it impact the on-going visa processing. I think we can communicate CO by change of circumstances, but will it have any adverse impact on visa decision or cause further delays?
> 
> did anyone of you witness a case where person has changed job after visa application and received the grant while in new job?


no effect, just keep them updated


----------



## kanavsharma

Thanks Sultan and misecmisc.



sultan_azam said:


> misecmisc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by kanavsharma View Post
> Let's hope for the best,
> To me it seems they are saying. when the grant will, it will come. You may have to get your health and other things re do. Or mayb u will get the grant before it expires all depending on situations ( what situations we will never know)
> So no fix answer.
> 
> My understanding of the last paragraph of your post says: Even though your medicals are valid till May-17, but since your visa application's processing is taking time, so in the situation that your grant is getting finalized by DIBP around say Apr-17 or even May-17, then they may give you an IED of not in May-17, but may be an extended IED of may be 3 months later say July-17 or Aug-17 without the need of you doing your medicals again. This is all my understanding of the last paragraph and my this understanding can be totally incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this
Click to expand...


----------



## Rohlek

Hi guys!!! 
I have one question . how does one know whether any employer verification had been done ? Do es the HR generally inform the employee on this. What if the HR does not share the info with the employee? In my case I'm still not sure whether any verification happened ? I have worked for just one company so far. Kindly advice 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tapanagkumar

What will happen if I delete my application from immi account. Will it suspend my application till I reimport it?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Day 143 😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

abeden said:


> Over 6 mos of waiting and they havent verified my employment yet, whats up with that.. had a reply last week from co ryan that it is still on internal check and going through the claimed points, the email was sent on feb 15.. do you guys know someone got thier grant without employment verification?




They may never do verification why are you waiting for it so much?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

riteshgarg07 said:


> Hari the problem is that I haven't claimed any points for my employment and front-loaded all the docs. My status is still "Received" and seeing what is happening to gonabeexapt I feel waiting for another 1-2 months will not make a difference. I am going to complete 90 days in next 2 days.
> 
> They don't respond on emails, so the only thing left is to just speak to them once, if possible. Hope you understand my views.




If you did not claim they will not verify.  no even need for emp. Documents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

It feels like iam the only one who hasn't been invited to the party 😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Annichristie

gonnabeexpat said:


> It feels like iam the only one who hasn't been invited to the party 😢
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


What is your timeline?


----------



## CaJn

gonnabeexpat said:


> It feels like iam the only one who hasn't been invited to the party &#55357;&#56866;
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I'm still with you mate!
Just that I'm already at the venue, but the doors a closed on me ('yet to open' - being positive) and along with my family I'm precariously hanging :noidea:

Day *159*!


----------



## Rohlek

gonnabeexpat said:


> It feels like iam the only one who hasn't been invited to the party 😢
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Count me in buddy !! 


Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

vikaschandra said:


> As far as I know any country where Birth Certificate is issued a proper BC should be provided to DIBP. For India anyone who is born on or after 26/01/1989 should provide BC to get their Passport which would make it mandatory for every individual to have the BC and hence to be submitted to any gov authority requesting for it. For all other who were born before that are required to submit different set of documents wherein School Leaving Certificate is one of them.
> 
> Further more I could be wrong on this. Could you please share the link of the site where it says passport for age calculation. If that is right then i would need to correct my understanding and statement and not share wrong info. As far as i know it is not cited anywhere on the Visa Checklist with regards to providing passport as substitute to BC.


Hi friend, this point of passport for DOB proof confuses me and something inside me says that DIBP should be ok with passport as DOB proof, if for age calculation, they say the below thing:
_Proof of age. This can be the scanned copy of your passport or birth certificate._ 
at URL: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist for 189 visa document checklist. Please share your thoughts regarding would DIBP be ok with passport as date of birth proof? Thanks.


----------



## katts007

Hello All,

CO Contacted me today for UK PCC and Spouse's Functional English proof. They were already part of the documents uploaded. I'll be uploading the documents today again to ensure that there is no delay.


----------



## ibbz87

2nd week is almost over and nothing after paying vac2.
i have seen majority of people getting grants within a week of vac2

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

gonnabeexpat said:


> They won't be verifying the new employment as you are not claiming points for that . So I would say you are good to go but I don't know about any real life example.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate!. That helps. I think I shud move and do things as per my will. visa will come if its in fate. Moreover they are doing police checks on employment after applying for visa, they should have done this during ACS. One wrong word/reference from a third person and AHC, NJL, etc will come. They should communicate with applicants that there will be employment check and that will delay visa processing. Why wait for something which is not in your control. Ideally we shud watch out for 3 to 4 months and then forget.We have better things to do in life. 
(Looks like 75% cases falling in the avg. timeline are ideal candidates to whom they are willing to grant visa.)


----------



## ethical.prodigy

sultan_azam said:


> no effect, just keep them updated


Thanks Sultan!


----------



## vasanth240

Is there some useful expat forum for people who already got grant and about to travel to Australia. If some one has idea on this, request to please share with me so that I can subscribe and make use of it. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

Rohlek said:


> Hi guys!!!
> I have one question . how does one know whether any employer verification had been done ? Do es the HR generally inform the employee on this. What if the HR does not share the info with the employee? In my case I'm still not sure whether any verification happened ? I have worked for just one company so far. Kindly advice
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


you need to have good rapport with HR so that you will get updated with verifications(if any)


----------



## hari_it_ram

Just check the top two sub forums, *Life in Australia* and *The Platypus Den*. Lots of information. 



vasanth240 said:


> Is there some useful expat forum for people who already got grant and about to travel to Australia. If some one has idea on this, request to please share with me so that I can subscribe and make use of it. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

vasanth240 said:


> Is there some useful expat forum for people who already got grant and about to travel to Australia. If some one has idea on this, request to please share with me so that I can subscribe and make use of it. Thanks.


check the sticky threads on home page of australia forum... you will get useful information there


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Si no grants today 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## katts007

4 Grants as per myImmiTracker



gonnabeexpat said:


> Si no grants today
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

katts007 said:


> 4 Grants as per myImmiTracker


 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

shoaib786 said:


> YES CASE OFFICER CONTACED ON 11TH AUG VIA EMAIL, REQESTED FOR DOCMENTS. DEADLINE WAS 8TH SEPT... ALL DOX WERE SUBMITED AND THEN I WAITED 3 MONTHS WHICH WAS THERE PROCESSING TIME AFTER tHEN 4 REMINDERS WERE SENT BY MY AGENT TO CO FOR THE DEDCTION OF DEPENDENTS VISA FEE BUT STILL NO RESPONSE WAS RECEIVED FROM CO.


Hi Brother. May I know through which agent you are doing your case?


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

katts007 said:


> 4 Grants as per myImmiTracker


You are with GSM brisbane or adelaide ? What CO asked you for ?


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

hari_it_ram said:


> Just check the top two sub forums, *Life in Australia* and *The Platypus Den*. Lots of information.


Hari your's is 190 right ?


----------



## hari_it_ram

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Hari your's is 190 right ?




Yeah. Any good news for 190? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Hahahah. I wish man

I really wish you get this week

Is the review time same as 6 weeks from CO last contact for 190 and 189 both ?


----------



## hari_it_ram

Yeah in the auto reply email it says as 6 weeks. Wishes for you too. I hope you will receive yours very soon. How about Feb 29th?



abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Hahahah. I wish man
> 
> I really wish you get this week
> 
> Is the review time same as 6 weeks from CO last contact for 190 and 189 both ?


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah in the auto reply email it says as 6 weeks. Wishes for you too. I hope you will receive yours very soon. How about Feb 29th?


That will be too far 

Next time we see 29th Feb is in 2020


----------



## misecmisc

ibbz87 said:


> 2nd week is almost over and nothing after paying vac2.
> i have seen majority of people getting grants within a week of vac2
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Don't worry. Your visa might be on the way to reach you and 2 weeks is still not complete. 
Hi All,
Is there anybody on this forum or knows about somebody, who recently paid VAC2 fees and got visa, what is the average waiting duration these days between VAC2 payment and getting visa? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## roshand79

gonnabeexpat said:


> It feels like iam the only one who hasn't been invited to the party
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




I'm still here buddy!!! 
Lodged a day after you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harprt

Dear Friends,

I am new addition to this forum,hope it will be relevant here:

I have submitted EOI on 21st Feb 2017 with 60 Points.

As per current scenario Invitation with 60 Points seems to be impossible? Senior members need your advise.

Thanks






............................................................................................................................
ANZSCO Code: 2631111 (Computer Network) 

ACS Assesment Submission: 21st Nov | ACS Assesment Result: 02nd Dec

PTE: 14th Feb 10 points

EOI: 21st Feb with 60 points

Invite: xxxx

Visa Lodged:xxxx

CO Contacted: xxxxx

Information Provided: xxxxx


----------



## katts007

GSM Adelaide.

1) UK PCC
2) Spouse Functional English Proof

I have combined UK and Indian PCC in a single pdf and chances that CO missed to scroll the pdf.

I have uploaded Medium of Instruction certificate merged with Degree Certificate and Transcripts but not sure why it was asked again. 

I have now uploaded them again as below

1) Only UK PCC
2) Spouse certificates mentioned above merged with Transfer Certificate (Which has duration of study)



abhinavfromdelhi said:


> You are with GSM brisbane or adelaide ? What CO asked you for ?


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

katts007 said:


> GSM Adelaide.
> 
> 1) UK PCC
> 2) Spouse Functional English Proof
> 
> I have combined UK and Indian PCC in a single pdf and chances that CO missed to scroll the pdf.
> 
> I have uploaded Medium of Instruction certificate merged with Degree Certificate and Transcripts but not sure why it was asked again.
> 
> I have now uploaded them again as below
> 
> 1) Only UK PCC
> 2) Spouse certificates mentioned above merged with Transfer Certificate (Which has duration of study)


All the best


----------



## mastkhare

Hi guys, quick question. For employer's verification, usually what number it can come from? i know actual number can change by my employers are asking for any international code to share with them so that they can be vigilant. 

Can the call also come from Local Australian Consulate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

harprt said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am new addition to this forum,hope it will be relevant here:
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 21st Feb 2017 with 60 Points.
> 
> As per current scenario Invitation with 60 Points seems to be impossible? Senior members need your advise.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ............................................................................................................................
> ANZSCO Code: 2631111 (Computer Network)
> 
> ACS Assesment Submission: 21st Nov | ACS Assesment Result: 02nd Dec
> 
> PTE: 14th Feb 10 points
> 
> EOI: 21st Feb with 60 points
> 
> Invite: xxxx
> 
> Visa Lodged:xxxx
> 
> CO Contacted: xxxxx
> 
> Information Provided: xxxxx


There is big pressure on those at 65 points and there
was no movement in the 65 point invitation date, suggesting 70+ points were needed
for an invitation.

An EOI lodged today at 65 points will now take over 12 months unless DIBP change
their policy. The program year’s allocation to close in the first round of May 2017.


http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Analysis010217.pdf


----------



## katts007

Thank you Abhinav. 



abhinavfromdelhi said:


> All the best


----------



## SanBil

mastkhare said:


> Hi guys, quick question. For employer's verification, usually what number it can come from? i know actual number can change by my employers are asking for any international code to share with them so that they can be vigilant.
> 
> Can the call also come from Local Australian Consulate?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The can call from Islamabad/Dubai/Australia office, as my agent told. They may just email, or can also visit physically..


----------



## mastkhare

SanBil said:


> The can call from Islamabad/Dubai/Australia office, as my agent told. They may just email, or can also visit physically..




thanks SanBil.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

shwetskapurs said:


> 75 points
> 2 yrs


Thanks for your reply...


----------



## vikaschandra

misecmisc said:


> Hi friend, this point of passport for DOB proof confuses me and something inside me says that DIBP should be ok with passport as DOB proof, if for age calculation, they say the below thing:
> _Proof of age. This can be the scanned copy of your passport or birth certificate._
> at URL: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist for 189 visa document checklist. Please share your thoughts regarding would DIBP be ok with passport as date of birth proof? Thanks.


Absolutely fine mate. Go ahead with the passport as evidence and hope for the best.


----------



## Greg1946

Finally have received closure after a long wait - received grant for me, my wife, two wonderful daughters and my mother 

Timelines 
Lodgement date - 17th aug 2015
1st co contact - 2nd oct for birth certificate 
2nd co contact - 21st Jan 2016 for form 47a for my mother
3rd co contact - nj on 21st march on some court order
4th co contact - 5th Jan 2017 to redo Medicals and pcc
5th co contact on 17th feb 2017
- vac2 for my mother 
22nd feb 2017 - grant 
Ied - 19th July 2017

Guys have been a long journey went through different emotions as kept getting surprises after surprises 

The forum was great - kept me motivated . Some of the guys on the forum are really doing a good job - have seen great support to fresh applicants from andrey , vikaschandra, Keeda, sultan


----------



## mastkhare

Greg1946 said:


> Finally have received closure after a long wait - received grant for me, my wife, two wonderful daughters and my mother
> 
> Timelines
> Lodgement date - 17th aug 2015
> 1st co contact - 2nd oct for birth certificate
> 2nd co contact - 21st Jan 2016 for form 47a for my mother
> 3rd co contact - nj on 21st march on some court order
> 4th co contact - 5th Jan 2017 to redo Medicals and pcc
> 5th co contact on 17th feb 2017
> - vac2 for my mother
> 22nd feb 2017 - grant
> Ied - 19th July 2017
> 
> Guys have been a long journey went through different emotions as kept getting surprises after surprises
> 
> The forum was great - kept me motivated . Some of the guys on the forum are really doing a good job - have seen great support to fresh applicants from andrey , vikaschandra, Keeda, sultan




Congrats mate. Patience is the key and you did well on that front. Goodluck for future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidaims

I have two kids travelling with me and with my spouse.
What document should I provide in 189 Visa in kids applications?

{Custody, Evidence of}

What document should be provided ?


----------



## misecmisc

Greg1946 said:


> Finally have received closure after a long wait - received grant for me, my wife, two wonderful daughters and my mother
> 
> Timelines
> Lodgement date - 17th aug 2015
> 1st co contact - 2nd oct for birth certificate
> 2nd co contact - 21st Jan 2016 for form 47a for my mother
> 3rd co contact - nj on 21st march on some court order
> 4th co contact - 5th Jan 2017 to redo Medicals and pcc
> 5th co contact on 17th feb 2017
> - vac2 for my mother
> 22nd feb 2017 - grant
> Ied - 19th July 2017
> 
> Guys have been a long journey went through different emotions as kept getting surprises after surprises
> 
> The forum was great - kept me motivated . Some of the guys on the forum are really doing a good job - have seen great support to fresh applicants from andrey , vikaschandra, Keeda, sultan


Congrats friend. A very long journey for you. Hats off to you. All the best to you for your future.


----------



## misecmisc

hamidaims said:


> I have two kids travelling with me and with my spouse.
> What document should I provide in 189 Visa in kids applications?
> 
> {Custody, Evidence of}
> 
> What document should be provided ?


In my visa application, for my kid, I have uploaded document for date of birth. I have not uploaded any document for Custody Evidence of - I think it is not required for me as both me and my wife and my kid are in a single 189 visa application. I will wait for other friends to confirm this thing - Will I need to upload any document for Custody Evidence of for my kid? @vikas, @sultan - please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## rvd

Congratulations for the grant after quire a long way.. All the best for future..



Greg1946 said:


> Finally have received closure after a long wait - received grant for me, my wife, two wonderful daughters and my mother
> 
> Timelines
> Lodgement date - 17th aug 2015
> 1st co contact - 2nd oct for birth certificate
> 2nd co contact - 21st Jan 2016 for form 47a for my mother
> 3rd co contact - nj on 21st march on some court order
> 4th co contact - 5th Jan 2017 to redo Medicals and pcc
> 5th co contact on 17th feb 2017
> - vac2 for my mother
> 22nd feb 2017 - grant
> Ied - 19th July 2017
> 
> Guys have been a long journey went through different emotions as kept getting surprises after surprises
> 
> The forum was great - kept me motivated . Some of the guys on the forum are really doing a good job - have seen great support to fresh applicants from andrey , vikaschandra, Keeda, sultan


----------



## katts007

Hello guys,

A small query on the spouse's functional english proof. I have submitted the medium of instruction certificate of my spouse's higher degree. She studied in Telugu medium till B.Sc and then did her MBA in English medium. 

Do you think Co accepts Medium of Instruction certificate or not? As per the checklist, it satisfies the requirement. If Co is not happy, will he generate a VAC2 invoice directly or will he take my consent before generating it? Or Should I send an email asking to send me VAC2 invoice directly if they are not satisfied with the submitted documents?


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Update*

Hi Folks,

I have received a email from GSM Brisbane (CO Kelly)

Email from GSM Brisbane :

The department has not been able to verify your employment with XXXXXX Pte Ltd as they are requesting a signed authorisation letter from you before they will disclose information to a third party (Department).

It would be appreciated if you could please provide a signed letter to the department authorising XXXXXX Pte Ltd to release information concerning your employment to us. Once received, we will be in a position to complete our inquiries and progress your application.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Im gonna reply to her with my signed authorisation letter.
Hope things wud start to move .....


----------



## rvd

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have received a email from GSM Brisbane (CO Kelly)
> 
> Email from GSM Brisbane :
> 
> The department has not been able to verify your employment with XXXXXX Pte Ltd as they are requesting a signed authorisation letter from you before they will disclose information to a third party (Department).
> 
> It would be appreciated if you could please provide a signed letter to the department authorising XXXXXX Pte Ltd to release information concerning your employment to us. Once received, we will be in a position to complete our inquiries and progress your application.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Im gonna reply to her with my signed authorisation letter.
> Hope things wud start to move .....



I presume your company is asking your signed authorization letter as your company stated to DIBP that letter from you is required to disclose your information to DIBP. 

You should check with your HR for any contact from DIBP for employment verification if so request him to respond.


----------



## rvd

katts007 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> A small query on the spouse's functional english proof. I have submitted the medium of instruction certificate of my spouse's higher degree. She studied in Telugu medium till B.Sc and then did her MBA in English medium.
> 
> Do you think Co accepts Medium of Instruction certificate or not? As per the checklist, it satisfies the requirement. If Co is not happy, will he generate a VAC2 invoice directly or will he take my consent before generating it? Or Should I send an email asking to send me VAC2 invoice directly if they are not satisfied with the submitted documents?


I am not sure but I remember I read some where that study requirement in English medium is required for at least of last 3 or 4 years.

Again I am not sure may some experts will confirm.


----------



## Mudassar_SM

rvd said:


> I presume signed authorization letter to your company from you is needed now as your company stated to DIBP that letter from you is required to disclose your information to DIBP.
> 
> You should check with your HR for any contact from DIBP for employment verification if so request him respond.


Thats a company I worked during Jan 2008 - Feb 2012 (also claiming points).
It is a big MNC where I will not be able to check with HR on this.

Instead, Im gonna provide the letter of consent to my employer so that my employement data can be shared to DIBP........

With this letter, my employer will share my info to DIBP


----------



## harprt

Thanks Abhinav!

Should i apply for 190 also? What are the chances in 190.


----------



## rvd

Mudassar_SM said:


> Thats a company I worked during Jan 2008 - Feb 2012 (also claiming points).
> It is a big MNC where I will not be able to check with HR on this.
> 
> Instead, Im gonna provide the letter of consent to my employer so that my employement data can be shared to DIBP........
> 
> With this letter, my employer will share my info to DIBP


Yes this is what I also felt but in your previous post you had mentioned that you are going to reply her with Signed Authorization letter that put me into confusion.


----------



## sultan_azam

harprt said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am new addition to this forum,hope it will be relevant here:
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 21st Feb 2017 with 60 Points.
> 
> As per current scenario Invitation with 60 Points seems to be impossible? Senior members need your advise.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ............................................................................................................................
> ANZSCO Code: 2631111 (Computer Network)
> 
> ACS Assesment Submission: 21st Nov | ACS Assesment Result: 02nd Dec
> 
> PTE: 14th Feb 10 points
> 
> EOI: 21st Feb with 60 points
> 
> Invite: xxxx
> 
> Visa Lodged:xxxx
> 
> CO Contacted: xxxxx
> 
> Information Provided: xxxxx



yeah, less chances for 60 pointers


----------



## sultan_azam

mastkhare said:


> Hi guys, quick question. For employer's verification, usually what number it can come from? i know actual number can change by my employers are asking for any international code to share with them so that they can be vigilant.
> 
> Can the call also come from Local Australian Consulate?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


they will call from australian embassy in your country, contact detail available on their website


----------



## sultan_azam

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have received a email from GSM Brisbane (CO Kelly)
> 
> Email from GSM Brisbane :
> 
> The department has not been able to verify your employment with XXXXXX Pte Ltd as they are requesting a signed authorisation letter from you before they will disclose information to a third party (Department).
> 
> It would be appreciated if you could please provide a signed letter to the department authorising XXXXXX Pte Ltd to release information concerning your employment to us. Once received, we will be in a position to complete our inquiries and progress your application.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Im gonna reply to her with my signed authorisation letter.
> Hope things wud start to move .....


good luck


----------



## baokar1

Greg1946 said:


> Finally have received closure after a long wait - received grant for me, my wife, two wonderful daughters and my mother
> 
> Timelines
> Lodgement date - 17th aug 2015
> 1st co contact - 2nd oct for birth certificate
> 2nd co contact - 21st Jan 2016 for form 47a for my mother
> 3rd co contact - nj on 21st march on some court order
> 4th co contact - 5th Jan 2017 to redo Medicals and pcc
> 5th co contact on 17th feb 2017
> - vac2 for my mother
> 22nd feb 2017 - grant
> Ied - 19th July 2017
> 
> Guys have been a long journey went through different emotions as kept getting surprises after surprises
> 
> The forum was great - kept me motivated . Some of the guys on the forum are really doing a good job - have seen great support to fresh applicants from andrey , vikaschandra, Keeda, sultan


Congrats dude 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Greg1946 said:


> Finally have received closure after a long wait - received grant for me, my wife, two wonderful daughters and my mother
> 
> Timelines
> Lodgement date - 17th aug 2015
> 1st co contact - 2nd oct for birth certificate
> 2nd co contact - 21st Jan 2016 for form 47a for my mother
> 3rd co contact - nj on 21st march on some court order
> 4th co contact - 5th Jan 2017 to redo Medicals and pcc
> 5th co contact on 17th feb 2017
> - vac2 for my mother
> 22nd feb 2017 - grant
> Ied - 19th July 2017
> 
> Guys have been a long journey went through different emotions as kept getting surprises after surprises
> 
> The forum was great - kept me motivated . Some of the guys on the forum are really doing a good job - have seen great support to fresh applicants from andrey , vikaschandra, Keeda, sultan




oh wow,... Greg - I am relieved to see your grant post

congrats and good luck for future


----------



## baokar1

katts007 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> A small query on the spouse's functional english proof. I have submitted the medium of instruction certificate of my spouse's higher degree. She studied in Telugu medium till B.Sc and then did her MBA in English medium.
> 
> Do you think Co accepts Medium of Instruction certificate or not? As per the checklist, it satisfies the requirement. If Co is not happy, will he generate a VAC2 invoice directly or will he take my consent before generating it? Or Should I send an email asking to send me VAC2 invoice directly if they are not satisfied with the submitted documents?


Letter from college or university for MBA Degree is sufficient 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
One query - you can reply based on your experience or you heard about it from somebody else's experience - the query is - After 1st CO contact, is it a fixed rule that the next CO contact would happen after 28 days or more than 28 days, but not less than 28 days? Do you had/know about somebody who had 2nd CO contact within say 2 weeks after 1st CO contact? Any information here please? Thanks.


----------



## mastkhare

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One query - you can reply based on your experience or you heard about it from somebody else's experience - the query is - After 1st CO contact, is it a fixed rule that the next CO contact would happen after 28 days or more than 28 days, but not less than 28 days? Do you had/know about somebody who had 2nd CO contact within say 2 weeks after 1st CO contact? Any information here please? Thanks.




My second contact from CO came after 15 days of first contact but then again there is no hard and fast rule for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

mastkhare said:


> My second contact from CO came after 15 days of first contact but then again there is no hard and fast rule for it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi friend, I like your name on this thread, I read it in Hindi and read first 4 characters and then space and then last 5 characters - so your first 4 characters as a word in Hindi gives me a smile on my face and reminds me to relax when I read your name in Hindi language. :laugh: :hug: :tea:


----------



## mastkhare

misecmisc said:


> Hi friend, I like your name on this thread, I read it in Hindi and read first 4 characters and then space and then last 5 characters - so your first 4 characters as a word in Hindi gives me a smile on my face and reminds me to relax when I read your name in Hindi language. :laugh: :hug: :tea:




hahaha i am happy that my username brings smile on someone's face. It actually has a funny meaning.

In my native language Pushto, mast means mischievious and khare means citizen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidaims

mastkhare said:


> hahaha i am happy that my username brings smile on someone's face. It actually has a funny meaning.
> 
> In my native language Pushto, mast means mischievious and khare means citizen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Maskhare!

Why Co asked you about statutory declaration ? 
What the reason? what type of statutory declaration?


----------



## mastkhare

hamidaims said:


> Hi Maskhare!
> 
> 
> 
> Why Co asked you about statutory declaration ?
> 
> What the reason? what type of statutory declaration?




Hi hamidaims,

I couldn't get PCC from Saudi Arabia. Ionly submitted evidence documents that i tried to get PCC but failed.

I was asked to submitt SD for my stay in KSA and also fill in a questionaire which asked simple question related to my stay in KSA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidaims

mastkhare said:


> Hi hamidaims,
> 
> I couldn't get PCC from Saudi Arabia. Ionly submitted evidence documents that i tried to get PCC but failed.
> 
> I was asked to submitt SD for my stay in KSA and also fill in a questionaire which asked simple question related to my stay in KSA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks...

Another query that Which passport Co asked you?


----------



## mastkhare

hamidaims said:


> Thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> Another query that Which passport Co asked you?




The very first passport on which i had Saudi visa stamped.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidaims

mastkhare said:


> The very first passport on which i had Saudi visa stamped.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!!

Then, I am happy that I have uploaded all documents excluding spouse IELTS.

Pay slips, bank statement, tax documents, experience certificates, PCCs, Medical, Passport, birth certificates, ID cards, English, Assessment, Education, form 80,1221 etc.

hope for the direct grant.


----------



## mastkhare

hamidaims said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Then, I am happy that I have uploaded all documents excluding spouse IELTS.
> 
> 
> 
> Pay slips, bank statement, tax documents, experience certificates, PCCs, Medical, Passport, birth certificates, ID cards, English, Assessment, Education, form 80,1221 etc.
> 
> 
> 
> hope for the direct grant.




Goodluck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidaims

mastkhare said:


> Goodluck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want to upload each and every thing in advance.

If any other document which Co ask more in 1st,2nd and 3rd contacts. Pls inform me. I will upload them..


----------



## justin787

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have received a email from GSM Brisbane (CO Kelly)
> 
> Email from GSM Brisbane :
> 
> The department has not been able to verify your employment with XXXXXX Pte Ltd as they are requesting a signed authorisation letter from you before they will disclose information to a third party (Department).
> 
> It would be appreciated if you could please provide a signed letter to the department authorising XXXXXX Pte Ltd to release information concerning your employment to us. Once received, we will be in a position to complete our inquiries and progress your application.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Im gonna reply to her with my signed authorisation letter.
> Hope things wud start to move .....


That's pretty good news in my opinion. Sounds like the grant might come shortly after this employment verification.


----------



## justin787

gonnabeexpat said:


> It feels like iam the only one who hasn't been invited to the party 😢
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Still plenty of us waiting to be invited to that party  ...


----------



## misecmisc

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> One query - you can reply based on your experience or you heard about it from somebody else's experience - the query is - After 1st CO contact, is it a fixed rule that the next CO contact would happen after 28 days or more than 28 days, but not less than 28 days? Do you had/know about somebody who had 2nd CO contact within say 2 weeks after 1st CO contact? Any information here please? Thanks.


Anybody else having some information on the above queries please, based on their experience or based on what they heard about somebody else's experience? Thanks.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

I have raised an complaint today . Going to complete 5 months in 6 days 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

@gonnabeexpat: Hi friend, don't worry. By the way, have you uploaded your information on immitracker website? If yes, then what does the immitracker says about your estimated time to get your visa? All the best to you. May you get your visa soon. May all those who are waiting for their visa get their visa soon. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## arun05

misecmisc said:


> Anybody else having some information on the above queries please, based on their experience or based on what they heard about somebody else's experience? Thanks.


Yes, there were some cases in past that after 1st CO contact, 2nd CO contact in 1 week and 2 week also. And also both COs from different teams too


----------



## suhaz4

Friends,

I will travel with family to India in the last week of March and will return after 15 days.
Should I inform this DIBP through immi account?


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> Si no grants today
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




8 i can see...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Greg1946 said:


> Finally have received closure after a long wait - received grant for me, my wife, two wonderful daughters and my mother
> 
> Timelines
> Lodgement date - 17th aug 2015
> 1st co contact - 2nd oct for birth certificate
> 2nd co contact - 21st Jan 2016 for form 47a for my mother
> 3rd co contact - nj on 21st march on some court order
> 4th co contact - 5th Jan 2017 to redo Medicals and pcc
> 5th co contact on 17th feb 2017
> - vac2 for my mother
> 22nd feb 2017 - grant
> Ied - 19th July 2017
> 
> Guys have been a long journey went through different emotions as kept getting surprises after surprises
> 
> The forum was great - kept me motivated . Some of the guys on the forum are really doing a good job - have seen great support to fresh applicants from andrey , vikaschandra, Keeda, sultan




Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One query - you can reply based on your experience or you heard about it from somebody else's experience - the query is - After 1st CO contact, is it a fixed rule that the next CO contact would happen after 28 days or more than 28 days, but not less than 28 days? Do you had/know about somebody who had 2nd CO contact within say 2 weeks after 1st CO contact? Any information here please? Thanks.




No such rule.  it can be within any time period as long as CO needs something from you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denizu

andreyx108b said:


> 8 i can see...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it is 6 i guess on myimmitracker dot com


----------



## ibbz87

Greg1946 said:


> Finally have received closure after a long wait - received grant for me, my wife, two wonderful daughters and my mother
> 
> Timelines
> Lodgement date - 17th aug 2015
> 1st co contact - 2nd oct for birth certificate
> 2nd co contact - 21st Jan 2016 for form 47a for my mother
> 3rd co contact - nj on 21st march on some court order
> 4th co contact - 5th Jan 2017 to redo Medicals and pcc
> 5th co contact on 17th feb 2017
> - vac2 for my mother
> 22nd feb 2017 - grant
> Ied - 19th July 2017
> 
> Guys have been a long journey went through different emotions as kept getting surprises after surprises
> 
> The forum was great - kept me motivated . Some of the guys on the forum are really doing a good job - have seen great support to fresh applicants from andrey , vikaschandra, Keeda, sultan


hi man
congrats
a quick question.
you paid vac2 on 17th and got grant today whereas i paid on 12th and nothing yet.
did you call them or just uploaded the vac2 payment receipt on immiaccount.
also did you pay on immiaccount or auspostbillpay?
appreciate the help.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg1946

Mate used credit card and made payment to Australia post 
Only uploaded receipt on immi account - did not make any contact or send an email


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
In my visa application, for my kid, I have uploaded document for date of birth. I have not uploaded any document for Custody Evidence of - I think it is not required for me as both me and my wife and my kid are in a single 189 visa application. I will wait for other friends to confirm this thing - Will I need to upload any document for Custody Evidence of for my kid? @vikas, @sultan, @Andrey - please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

mastkhare said:


> hahaha i am happy that my username brings smile on someone's face. It actually has a funny meaning.
> 
> In my native language Pushto, mast means mischievious and khare means citizen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hhahaha.. mischievious citizen


----------



## sultan_azam

suhaz4 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I will travel with family to India in the last week of March and will return after 15 days.
> Should I inform this DIBP through immi account?


yes, you should update DIBP regarding this travel


----------



## ibbz87

Greg1946 said:


> Mate used credit card and made payment to Australia post
> Only uploaded receipt on immi account - did not make any contact or send an email


ahh ok i did the same.
lets hope i get the grant within this week too.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohlek

gonnabeexpat said:


> I have raised an complaint today . Going to complete 5 months in 6 days
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Dont worry..I am completing 7 months in Feb 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohlek

gonnabeexpat said:


> I have raised an complaint today . Going to complete 5 months in 6 days
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


What complain ? And whom did u raise it to ?


Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramarajan_me

gonnabeexpat said:


> It feels like iam the only one who hasn't been invited to the party 😢
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Another one in here..!! Day 267..


----------



## vikaschandra

misecmisc said:


> In my visa application, for my kid, I have uploaded document for date of birth. I have not uploaded any document for Custody Evidence of - I think it is not required for me as both me and my wife and my kid are in a single 189 visa application. I will wait for other friends to confirm this thing - Will I need to upload any document for Custody Evidence of for my kid? @vikas, @sultan - please suggest. Thanks.


Would not be required in your case


----------



## vikaschandra

Greg1946 said:


> Finally have received closure after a long wait - received grant for me, my wife, two wonderful daughters and my mother
> 
> Timelines
> Lodgement date - 17th aug 2015
> 1st co contact - 2nd oct for birth certificate
> 2nd co contact - 21st Jan 2016 for form 47a for my mother
> 3rd co contact - nj on 21st march on some court order
> 4th co contact - 5th Jan 2017 to redo Medicals and pcc
> 5th co contact on 17th feb 2017
> - vac2 for my mother
> 22nd feb 2017 - grant
> Ied - 19th July 2017
> 
> Guys have been a long journey went through different emotions as kept getting surprises after surprises
> 
> The forum was great - kept me motivated . Some of the guys on the forum are really doing a good job - have seen great support to fresh applicants from andrey , vikaschandra, Keeda, sultan


Congratulations to you and your family mate.


----------



## newtooaustralia

Hi friends. I have one concern. I applied for 189 visa on 1st jan 2017 and uploaded all the doc including pcc, form 80 and 1221 for myself, wife and kid along with medicals. I got co allocation email on 23rd jan. Then immediately one new tab appeared in immiaccount against my name to provide form 1221 (i had already provided the same at the time of visa application submission). I rescanned the form and uploaded it same day and this tab got disappeared after 5 days. Since then status is RECEIVED. Health assessment tab is showing now action required for all three applicants. I also notified dibp for change in circumstances on 13 feb as my wife has become pregnant. Will it be having any delaying affect on my grant as medicals are already clear. Please suggest


----------



## Sydneyboy

sultan_azam said:


> yes, you should update DIBP regarding this travel


i informed my agent about my travels and send him tickets too. But not sure he updated or not. How can i verify on immiaccount that i have for monitoring?


----------



## ibbz87

Hi guys,
I set an alarm today for 5 am PST to make a call to DIBP to check vac2 payment status with them and before making the call i logged into my immiaccount and Boommmmmm the status was finalised.
Received the grant today for myself and my wife.
IED is 7 nov 2017
CO RYAN adelaide.
Thanks a lot everyone for all the help and support.
PS: my grant came roughly exactly on 90th days


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

ibbz87 said:


> Hi guys,
> I set an alarm today for 5 am PST to make a call to DIBP to check vac2 payment status with them and before making the call i logged into my immiaccount and Boommmmmm the status was finalised.
> Received the grant today for myself and my wife.
> IED is 7 nov 2017
> CO RYAN adelaide.
> Thanks a lot everyone for all the help and support.
> PS: my grant came roughly exactly on 90th days
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Congrats mate 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

ibbz87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Received the grant today for myself and my wife.
> IED is 7 nov 2017
> CO RYAN adelaide.
> Thanks a lot everyone for all the help and support.
> PS: my grant came roughly exactly on 90th days
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Cool!
Congratulation, all the very best :thumb:


----------



## Greg1946

ibbz87 said:


> Hi guys,
> I set an alarm today for 5 am PST to make a call to DIBP to check vac2 payment status with them and before making the call i logged into my immiaccount and Boommmmmm the status was finalised.
> Received the grant today for myself and my wife.
> IED is 7 nov 2017
> CO RYAN adelaide.
> Thanks a lot everyone for all the help and support.
> PS: my grant came roughly exactly on 90th days
> 
> Congrats


----------



## Annichristie

I got the Grant Today.

Wish you all the best.

And thanks to forum family. It help me to feel that I am not alone in this journey


----------



## dgupt006

Hey Guys, I lodged my Visa on 16th Nov, received CO contact on around 16th Dec and uploaded the documents on 24th Dec, Since then no update, is there a possibility that my case has gone for security checking or internal checks and now it will take 6-8 months to hear from them?


----------



## misecmisc

ibbz87 said:


> Hi guys,
> I set an alarm today for 5 am PST to make a call to DIBP to check vac2 payment status with them and before making the call i logged into my immiaccount and Boommmmmm the status was finalised.
> Received the grant today for myself and my wife.
> IED is 7 nov 2017
> CO RYAN adelaide.
> Thanks a lot everyone for all the help and support.
> PS: my grant came roughly exactly on 90th days
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Congrats.


----------



## misecmisc

Annichristie said:


> I got the Grant Today.
> 
> Wish you all the best.
> 
> And thanks to forum family. It help me to feel that I am not alone in this journey


Congrats.


----------



## Rohlek

Dear all, 
Is there anyone who can help me with the Delhi high commission phone number ? Would be of great help 

Thanks !!!

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Sydneyboy said:


> i informed my agent about my travels and send him tickets too. But not sure he updated or not. How can i verify on immiaccount that i have for monitoring?


it will be reflected in your document list, check for recently submitted documents, it will appear under the name "form 929"


----------



## kanavsharma

No grant for me... 

Just a quick confirmation, CO use office(Hr) address / contacts provided by us in FORM 80 ? 

And the ones printed on roles and responsibilities letter submitted by us.

Right? 

Everyday I think of any possibility of delay caused by me. 

Congratulations to the lucky ones  
I will join u soon.


----------



## ibbz87

Krish29 said:


> Congrats mate
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


thanks 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

kanavsharma said:


> No grant for me...
> 
> Just a quick confirmation, CO use office(Hr) address / contacts provided by us in FORM 80 ?
> 
> And the ones printed on roles and responsibilities letter submitted by us.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Everyday I think of any possibility of delay caused by me.
> 
> Congratulations to the lucky ones
> I will join u soon.


yes, they try to verify on the contact details provided by us in form 80/rnr letter 

all the best Kanav, your grant will come soon


----------



## kelynrowe2014

Hi Everyone,

I'm a silent member ( except few times when I showed my frustration about the wait)
I got the grant today.
It has been really long wait.

I got call from AHC on 17th Feb and the guy wanted to talk right away. I told him I'm busy and can not take the call ( i was infact on a conference call). He said he would call in 2 hours.

Before his call I went through my reference letters as I did not want to miss on anything.

He called exactly after two hours and talked for over 35 minutes. Few things you should be ready to answer :

1) Exact job responsibilities
2) Which team you worked in
3) He asked me that how do I upgrade servers, What are the complex networks ( I mentioned this in my reference letters)
4) Different job responsibilities in different companies
5) I used the this line " We handle customer networks" then he asked who are these customer. Are these home users ? I had to explain that these are partner engineers
6) He asked me about different deployment models
7) I tried explaining him in layman's language then he said that he is technical person so I should explain technically
8) He checked all the reference letters and asked me about salary slips, bank statements etc ( those were already uploaded)

I literally explained the complete process of upgrading the server. 

After the call I called my HR and asked if any verification has been done. I was told that It was done via email few days ago and they replied to the email.

Verification for me has been done for 1st and last company. I couldnt check with 2nd company and 3rd company said that no verification has been done. I worked in 4 companies and my last company was the same as 1st one.


Note:

1) I attached all the salary slips from all the companies ( It was heavy pdf)
2) Attached bank statements for all the salaries
3) Attached ITR for all the years


----------



## sultan_azam

kelynrowe2014 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got the grant today.
> It has been really long wait.
> 
> I got call from AHC on 17th Feb and the guy wanted to talk right away. I told him I'm busy and can not take the call ( i was infact on a conference call). He said he would call in 2 hours.
> 
> Before his call I went through my reference letters as I did not want to miss on anything.
> 
> He called exactly after two hours and talked for over 35 minutes. Few things you should be ready to answer :
> 
> 1) Exact job responsibilities
> 2) Which team you worked in
> 3) He asked me that how do I upgrade servers, What are the complex networks ( I mentioned this in my reference letters)
> 4) Different job responsibilities in different companies
> 5) I used the this line " We handle customer networks" then he asked who are these customer. Are these home users ? I had to explain that these are partner engineers
> 6) He asked me about different deployment models
> 7) I tried explaining him in layman's language then he said that he is technical person so I should explain technically
> 8) He checked all the reference letters and asked me about salary slips, bank statements etc ( those were already uploaded)
> 
> I literally explained the complete process of upgrading the server.
> 
> After the call I called my HR and asked if any verification has been done. I was told that It was done via email few days ago and they replied to the email.
> 
> Verification for me has been done for 1st and last company. I couldnt check with 2nd company and 3rd company said that no verification has been done. I worked in 4 companies and my last company was the same as 1st one.
> 
> 
> Note:
> 
> 1) I attached all the salary slips from all the companies ( It was heavy pdf)
> 2) Attached bank statements for all the salaries
> 3) Attached ITR for all the years


congratulations mate... good luck for future..


----------



## kelynrowe2014

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations mate... good luck for future..


Thanks mate and congrats to you too...


----------



## AUDream2017

Hello Friends,

Visa lodged on 10th Feb.

Today CO (GSM Brisbane - Joel) contacted and sent VAC2 invoice.

I have one question - After payment I got below plain mail

*Your payment has been accepted

Paid:	DIBP - Security Bond Payment
Billpay code:	2974
Reference no.:	XXXXXXXX
Payment amount:	$4,885.00
Card number:	5520#########109
Expiry date:	01 / 2021
Receipt number:	50033762939
Payment date:	Thursday, February 23, 2017 3:07:08 PM*


Where is the payment receipt and under which category I need to attach payment receipt?


Your reply will be appreciated.


----------



## sultan_azam

AUDream2017 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Visa lodged on 10th Feb.
> 
> Today CO (GSM Brisbane - Joel) contacted and sent VAC2 invoice.
> 
> I have one question - After VAC2 payment how many days it takes to receive the receipt on provied mail and under which category I need to attach payment receipt?
> 
> Your reply will be appreciated.


recently ibb87 paid VAC2 11 days back and got grant today


----------



## Krish29

kelynrowe2014 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm a silent member ( except few times when I showed my frustration about the wait)
> I got the grant today.
> It has been really long wait.
> 
> I got call from AHC on 17th Feb and the guy wanted to talk right away. I told him I'm busy and can not take the call ( i was infact on a conference call). He said he would call in 2 hours.
> 
> Before his call I went through my reference letters as I did not want to miss on anything.
> 
> He called exactly after two hours and talked for over 35 minutes. Few things you should be ready to answer :
> 
> 1) Exact job responsibilities
> 2) Which team you worked in
> 3) He asked me that how do I upgrade servers, What are the complex networks ( I mentioned this in my reference letters)
> 4) Different job responsibilities in different companies
> 5) I used the this line " We handle customer networks" then he asked who are these customer. Are these home users ? I had to explain that these are partner engineers
> 6) He asked me about different deployment models
> 7) I tried explaining him in layman's language then he said that he is technical person so I should explain technically
> 8) He checked all the reference letters and asked me about salary slips, bank statements etc ( those were already uploaded)
> 
> I literally explained the complete process of upgrading the server.
> 
> After the call I called my HR and asked if any verification has been done. I was told that It was done via email few days ago and they replied to the email.
> 
> Verification for me has been done for 1st and last company. I couldnt check with 2nd company and 3rd company said that no verification has been done. I worked in 4 companies and my last company was the same as 1st one.
> 
> 
> Note:
> 
> 1) I attached all the salary slips from all the companies ( It was heavy pdf)
> 2) Attached bank statements for all the salaries
> 3) Attached ITR for all the years


Congratulations mate!! Do you know who called you and from where?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanavsharma

Congratulations 

After this much technical interview, they should provide a job offer as well .

And I too should brush up programming concepts 


kelynrowe2014 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got the grant today.
> It has been really long wait.
> 
> I got call from AHC on 17th Feb and the guy wanted to talk right away. I told him I'm busy and can not take the call ( i was infact on a conference call). He said he would call in 2 hours.
> 
> Before his call I went through my reference letters as I did not want to miss on anything.
> 
> He called exactly after two hours and talked for over 35 minutes. Few things you should be ready to answer :
> 
> 1) Exact job responsibilities
> 2) Which team you worked in
> 3) He asked me that how do I upgrade servers, What are the complex networks ( I mentioned this in my reference letters)
> 4) Different job responsibilities in different companies
> 5) I used the this line " We handle customer networks" then he asked who are these customer. Are these home users ? I had to explain that these are partner engineers
> 6) He asked me about different deployment models
> 7) I tried explaining him in layman's language then he said that he is technical person so I should explain technically
> 8) He checked all the reference letters and asked me about salary slips, bank statements etc ( those were already uploaded)
> 
> I literally explained the complete process of upgrading the server.
> 
> After the call I called my HR and asked if any verification has been done. I was told that It was done via email few days ago and they replied to the email.
> 
> Verification for me has been done for 1st and last company. I couldnt check with 2nd company and 3rd company said that no verification has been done. I worked in 4 companies and my last company was the same as 1st one.
> 
> 
> Note:
> 
> 1) I attached all the salary slips from all the companies ( It was heavy pdf)
> 2) Attached bank statements for all the salaries
> 3) Attached ITR for all the years


----------



## renumahale

ibbz87 said:


> Hi guys,
> I set an alarm today for 5 am PST to make a call to DIBP to check vac2 payment status with them and before making the call i logged into my immiaccount and Boommmmmm the status was finalised.
> Received the grant today for myself and my wife.
> IED is 7 nov 2017
> CO RYAN adelaide.
> Thanks a lot everyone for all the help and support.
> PS: my grant came roughly exactly on 90th days
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Congratulations 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## renumahale

Annichristie said:


> I got the Grant Today.
> 
> Wish you all the best.
> 
> And thanks to forum family. It help me to feel that I am not alone in this journey


Congratulations 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

renumahale said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


thanks

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

kelynrowe2014 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm a silent member ( except few times when I showed my frustration about the wait)
> I got the grant today.
> It has been really long wait.
> 
> I got call from AHC on 17th Feb and the guy wanted to talk right away. I told him I'm busy and can not take the call ( i was infact on a conference call). He said he would call in 2 hours.
> 
> Before his call I went through my reference letters as I did not want to miss on anything.
> 
> He called exactly after two hours and talked for over 35 minutes. Few things you should be ready to answer :
> 
> 1) Exact job responsibilities
> 2) Which team you worked in
> 3) He asked me that how do I upgrade servers, What are the complex networks ( I mentioned this in my reference letters)
> 4) Different job responsibilities in different companies
> 5) I used the this line " We handle customer networks" then he asked who are these customer. Are these home users ? I had to explain that these are partner engineers
> 6) He asked me about different deployment models
> 7) I tried explaining him in layman's language then he said that he is technical person so I should explain technically
> 8) He checked all the reference letters and asked me about salary slips, bank statements etc ( those were already uploaded)
> 
> I literally explained the complete process of upgrading the server.
> 
> After the call I called my HR and asked if any verification has been done. I was told that It was done via email few days ago and they replied to the email.
> 
> Verification for me has been done for 1st and last company. I couldnt check with 2nd company and 3rd company said that no verification has been done. I worked in 4 companies and my last company was the same as 1st one.
> 
> 
> Note:
> 
> 1) I attached all the salary slips from all the companies ( It was heavy pdf)
> 2) Attached bank statements for all the salaries
> 3) Attached ITR for all the years


Congratulations dude. Such a long wait. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kelynrowe2014

Krish29 said:


> Congratulations mate!! Do you know who called you and from where?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Bro I got a call from delhi. Forgot the name of the person.


----------



## OZCallingUs

*Golden e-mail*

Hello !!!

We're very happy to share that we've received the Golden e-mail this morning.
PERSISTENCE PAID OFF 

Timeline-
65 points, 261313, Education -15, PTE- 20, AGE- 30 (No Spouse points)
04th JAN, 2017 - Invite
13th JAN, 2017 - Self PCC
17th JAN - Visa Lodge except Medicals
30th JAN - Spouse PCC, after addition of spouse name and updating the passport
13th FEB - Both of our Medicals
23rd FEB - VISA GRANT :lalala::lalala:
CO Team - GSM Adelaide


----------



## renumahale

Congratulations..... All the best

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

OZCallingUs said:


> Hello !!!
> 
> We're very happy to share that we've received the Golden e-mail this morning.
> PERSISTENCE PAID OFF
> 
> Timeline-
> 65 points, 261313, Education -15, PTE- 20, AGE- 30 (No Spouse points)
> 04th JAN, 2017 - Invite
> 13th JAN, 2017 - Self PCC
> 17th JAN - Visa Lodge except Medicals
> 30th JAN - Spouse PCC, after addition of spouse name and updating the passport
> 13th FEB - Both of our Medicals
> 23rd FEB - VISA GRANT :lalala::lalala:
> CO Team - GSM Adelaide


Congrats.


----------



## ibbz87

Greg1946 said:


> ibbz87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> I set an alarm today for 5 am PST to make a call to DIBP to check vac2 payment status with them and before making the call i logged into my immiaccount and Boommmmmm the status was finalised.
> Received the grant today for myself and my wife.
> IED is 7 nov 2017
> CO RYAN adelaide.
> Thanks a lot everyone for all the help and support.
> PS: my grant came roughly exactly on 90th days
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## misecmisc

Today DIBP seems to be raining invites :lalala: . Wish I was also standing in this today's rain  . Congrats to all those who got grant today. May those waiting for their visa, get their visa soon. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## misecmisc

@renumahale: Hi, so any update regarding your email to RPO for your before marriage name PCC? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## renumahale

misecmisc said:


> @renumahale: Hi, so any update regarding your email to RPO for your before marriage name PCC? Please suggest. Thanks.


No reply..... We just emailed the CO that such a thing cannot be obtained..... And uploaded all other docs..... Just waiting now 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

AUDream2017 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Visa lodged on 10th Feb.
> 
> Today CO (GSM Brisbane - Joel) contacted and sent VAC2 invoice.
> 
> I have one question - After payment I got below plain mail
> 
> *Your payment has been accepted
> 
> 
> Where is the payment receipt and under which category I need to attach payment receipt?
> 
> 
> Your reply will be appreciated.*


*

Hi, did you got any information on your above queries? @ibbz87: Please suggest on above queries. Thanks.*


----------



## misecmisc

renumahale said:


> No reply..... We just emailed the CO that such a thing cannot be obtained..... And uploaded all other docs..... Just waiting now
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


When did you replied to CO? Also please let me know when you get the next CO contact or any information from CO regarding this topic of wife's before marriage name PCC. Thanks.


----------



## renumahale

Sure will do that.... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

OZCallingUs said:


> Hello !!!
> 
> We're very happy to share that we've received the Golden e-mail this morning.
> PERSISTENCE PAID OFF
> 
> Timeline-
> 65 points, 261313, Education -15, PTE- 20, AGE- 30 (No Spouse points)
> 04th JAN, 2017 - Invite
> 13th JAN, 2017 - Self PCC
> 17th JAN - Visa Lodge except Medicals
> 30th JAN - Spouse PCC, after addition of spouse name and updating the passport
> 13th FEB - Both of our Medicals
> 23rd FEB - VISA GRANT :lalala::lalala:
> CO Team - GSM Adelaide


congrats and all the best


----------



## denizu

do you know what is the average time to get grant after responded to CO?


----------



## mastkhare

ibbz87 said:


> Hi guys,
> I set an alarm today for 5 am PST to make a call to DIBP to check vac2 payment status with them and before making the call i logged into my immiaccount and Boommmmmm the status was finalised.
> Received the grant today for myself and my wife.
> IED is 7 nov 2017
> CO RYAN adelaide.
> Thanks a lot everyone for all the help and support.
> PS: my grant came roughly exactly on 90th days
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




congrats bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mastkhare

Annichristie said:


> I got the Grant Today.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you all the best.
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks to forum family. It help me to feel that I am not alone in this journey




Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

mastkhare said:


> congrats bro!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thankssss alot bro.
wishing you good luck too

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## mastkhare

kelynrowe2014 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm a silent member ( except few times when I showed my frustration about the wait)
> I got the grant today.
> It has been really long wait.
> 
> I got call from AHC on 17th Feb and the guy wanted to talk right away. I told him I'm busy and can not take the call ( i was infact on a conference call). He said he would call in 2 hours.
> 
> Before his call I went through my reference letters as I did not want to miss on anything.
> 
> He called exactly after two hours and talked for over 35 minutes. Few things you should be ready to answer :
> 
> 1) Exact job responsibilities
> 2) Which team you worked in
> 3) He asked me that how do I upgrade servers, What are the complex networks ( I mentioned this in my reference letters)
> 4) Different job responsibilities in different companies
> 5) I used the this line " We handle customer networks" then he asked who are these customer. Are these home users ? I had to explain that these are partner engineers
> 6) He asked me about different deployment models
> 7) I tried explaining him in layman's language then he said that he is technical person so I should explain technically
> 8) He checked all the reference letters and asked me about salary slips, bank statements etc ( those were already uploaded)
> 
> I literally explained the complete process of upgrading the server.
> 
> After the call I called my HR and asked if any verification has been done. I was told that It was done via email few days ago and they replied to the email.
> 
> Verification for me has been done for 1st and last company. I couldnt check with 2nd company and 3rd company said that no verification has been done. I worked in 4 companies and my last company was the same as 1st one.
> 
> 
> Note:
> 
> 1) I attached all the salary slips from all the companies ( It was heavy pdf)
> 2) Attached bank statements for all the salaries
> 3) Attached ITR for all the years




congrats bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

dgupt006 said:


> Hey Guys, I lodged my Visa on 16th Nov, received CO contact on around 16th Dec and uploaded the documents on 24th Dec, Since then no update, is there a possibility that my case has gone for security checking or internal checks and now it will take 6-8 months to hear from them?




Usually it takes 4-12 weeks to hear back, with holidays in between you still good to hear soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

ibbz87 said:


> Hi guys,
> I set an alarm today for 5 am PST to make a call to DIBP to check vac2 payment status with them and before making the call i logged into my immiaccount and Boommmmmm the status was finalised.
> Received the grant today for myself and my wife.
> IED is 7 nov 2017
> CO RYAN adelaide.
> Thanks a lot everyone for all the help and support.
> PS: my grant came roughly exactly on 90th days
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate. Best wishes for your future


----------



## SanBil

ibbz87 said:


> Greg1946 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did u get any employment verification ??
Click to expand...


----------



## ibbz87

SanBil said:


> ibbz87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did u get any employment verification ??
> 
> 
> 
> no i did not because i had not claimed any points for enployment
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Severely depressed today 😭. I missed ca invite by 3 points and everyone seems to be getting grant except me 😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## abeden

Oh man, i hope dipb can work on their backlogs more.. they have not verified my employment yet (just 1 freaking company) and i have been waiting for more than 6mos, whats up with dibp


----------



## rvd

Annichristie said:


> I got the Grant Today.
> 
> Wish you all the best.
> 
> And thanks to forum family. It help me to feel that I am not alone in this journey


Congratulations


----------



## rvd

kelynrowe2014 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm a silent member ( except few times when I showed my frustration about the wait)
> I got the grant today.
> It has been really long wait.
> 
> I got call from AHC on 17th Feb and the guy wanted to talk right away. I told him I'm busy and can not take the call ( i was infact on a conference call). He said he would call in 2 hours.
> 
> Before his call I went through my reference letters as I did not want to miss on anything.
> 
> He called exactly after two hours and talked for over 35 minutes. Few things you should be ready to answer :
> 
> 1) Exact job responsibilities
> 2) Which team you worked in
> 3) He asked me that how do I upgrade servers, What are the complex networks ( I mentioned this in my reference letters)
> 4) Different job responsibilities in different companies
> 5) I used the this line " We handle customer networks" then he asked who are these customer. Are these home users ? I had to explain that these are partner engineers
> 6) He asked me about different deployment models
> 7) I tried explaining him in layman's language then he said that he is technical person so I should explain technically
> 8) He checked all the reference letters and asked me about salary slips, bank statements etc ( those were already uploaded)
> 
> I literally explained the complete process of upgrading the server.
> 
> After the call I called my HR and asked if any verification has been done. I was told that It was done via email few days ago and they replied to the email.
> 
> Verification for me has been done for 1st and last company. I couldnt check with 2nd company and 3rd company said that no verification has been done. I worked in 4 companies and my last company was the same as 1st one.
> 
> 
> Note:
> 
> 1) I attached all the salary slips from all the companies ( It was heavy pdf)
> 2) Attached bank statements for all the salaries
> 3) Attached ITR for all the years


Congratulations and All the best.. Thanks for the information shared..


----------



## rvd

OZCallingUs said:


> Hello !!!
> 
> We're very happy to share that we've received the Golden e-mail this morning.
> PERSISTENCE PAID OFF
> 
> Timeline-
> 65 points, 261313, Education -15, PTE- 20, AGE- 30 (No Spouse points)
> 04th JAN, 2017 - Invite
> 13th JAN, 2017 - Self PCC
> 17th JAN - Visa Lodge except Medicals
> 30th JAN - Spouse PCC, after addition of spouse name and updating the passport
> 13th FEB - Both of our Medicals
> 23rd FEB - VISA GRANT :lalala::lalala:
> CO Team - GSM Adelaide


Congratulations..


----------



## kelynrowe2014

kanavsharma said:


> Congratulations
> 
> After this much technical interview, they should provide a job offer as well .
> 
> And I too should brush up programming concepts


hahahah 
Thanks mate.


----------



## kelynrowe2014

rvd said:


> Congratulations and All the best.. Thanks for the information shared..


Thanks Mate.


----------



## misecmisc

gonnabeexpat said:


> Severely depressed today &#55357;&#56877;. I missed ca invite by 3 points and everyone seems to be getting grant except me &#55357;&#56866;
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi friend, have you uploaded your details on immitracker website? If yes, then what date the immitracker shows you for your estimated grant time? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

AUDream2017 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Visa lodged on 10th Feb.
> 
> Today CO (GSM Brisbane - Joel) contacted and sent VAC2 invoice.
> 
> I have one question - After payment I got below plain mail
> 
> *Your payment has been accepted
> 
> Where is the payment receipt and under which category I need to attach payment receipt?
> 
> 
> Your reply will be appreciated.*


*

Hi friend, which job code you are applying for? Please suggest. Thanks.*


----------



## SanBil

misecmisc said:


> Hi friend, have you uploaded your details on immitracker website? If yes, then what date the immitracker shows you for your estimated grant time? Please suggest. Thanks.


where does it show the estimated date ??


----------



## paramSG




----------



## gonnabeexpat

misecmisc said:


> Hi friend, have you uploaded your details on immitracker website? If yes, then what date the immitracker shows you for your estimated grant time? Please suggest. Thanks.


Yes, whatever it is iam way past it  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AUDream2017

misecmisc said:


> Hi friend, which job code you are applying for? Please suggest. Thanks.


My Job Code is 261313


----------



## misecmisc

AUDream2017 said:


> My Job Code is 261313


How many points you claimed for your work experience? How many companies you had worked in till now? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## AUDream2017

I claimed 10 points for work exp and I worked with 4 companies including current.

I provided rnr letters, offer, releving, exp letters. Plus all form 16s, all pay slips and last 6 years bank statements.


----------



## hamidaims

Today, 1st co contact me for PCC for my wife before marriage..

Any case same like this? Please guide me....


----------



## misecmisc

hamidaims said:


> Today, 1st co contact me for PCC for my wife before marriage..
> 
> Any case same like this? Please guide me....


Oh another PCC for wife before marriage request. @renumahale also got similar request. She is from India and so she has replied to CO that it cannot be obtained as in India, it is not possible to get PCC for wife before marriage name. Not sure about your country's process for it. Can wife's before marriage name PCC be obtained in your country?

Which CO and which GSM team you got request from? Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

AUDream2017 said:


> I claimed 10 points for work exp and I worked with 4 companies including current.
> 
> I provided rnr letters, offer, releving, exp letters. Plus all form 16s, all pay slips and last 6 years bank statements.


Did your wife's name changed after marriage? If yes, then did CO asked you for your wife's before marriage name PCC? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## hamidaims

misecmisc said:


> Oh another PCC for wife before marriage request. @renumahale also got similar request. She is from India and so she has replied to CO that it cannot be obtained as in India, it is not possible to get PCC for wife before marriage name. Not sure about your country's process for it. Can wife's before marriage name PCC be obtained in your country?


I am from Pakistan

Dear. Please understand what Co needs. ( Co always ask PCC with same name as in current passport). Only changing thing is residential address. 

I took PCC for my wife from marriage date (Oct 2012) to today. In PCC the home address was my address. Not her parent's address. Now I will apply a new PCC with her parent's address with date a from 2007 to Sep 2012...

It is not a difficult. Anyone can get a new PCC with different address.


----------



## misecmisc

hamidaims said:


> I am from Pakistan
> 
> Dear. Please understand what Co needs. ( Co always ask PCC with same name as in current passport). Only changing thing is residential address.
> 
> I took PCC for my wife from marriage date (Oct 2012) to today. In PCC the home address was my address. Not her parent's address. Now I will apply a new PCC with her parent's address with date a from 2007 to Sep 2012...
> 
> It is not a difficult. Anyone can get a new PCC with different address.


Friend, the above can be the process in your country, but in India you can get PCC only for the name which is in passport. I applied for my wife's passport in Dec-16 and got it in last month. My marriage date is 7 years back. So the passport which I have for me for my wife is with her current name after marriage. Now if CO will ask me for my wife's before marriage name PCC, forget about getting it, I cannot even apply for my wife's before marriage name PCC in the passport seva website of India because each PCC application needs passport details, which for my wife will have her after marriage name.


----------



## misecmisc

hamidaims said:


> Dear. Please understand what Co needs. ( Co always ask PCC with same name as in current passport). Only changing thing is residential address.


:confused2: What did CO exactly ask you? Can you please copy-paste the request message in your post removing your personal details from it, please? Thanks.


----------



## SanBil

hamidaims said:


> Today, 1st co contact me for PCC for my wife before marriage..
> 
> Any case same like this? Please guide me....


you have to submit pcc for last 10 year for each applicant above 18


----------



## AUDream2017

misecmisc said:


> Did your wife's name changed after marriage? If yes, then did CO asked you for your wife's before marriage name PCC? Please suggest. Thanks.


Dont worry man. No one will ask you wife's PCC before marriage if your wife's passport has after marriage name.

In my case except birth certificate all documents have after marriage name, like - Passport, IDs and all. And one more thing in India PCC they don't mention address, FROM DATE and TO DATE. I think they ask before marriage PCC, if your wife has first passport with before marriage name and current passport with After marriage name. 

I provided "Affidavit for Name change after marriage" and Marriage Cetificate.


----------



## misecmisc

SanBil said:


> you have to submit pcc for last 10 year for each applicant above 18


Can you please post the DIBP website URL which states the above requirement? Thanks.


----------



## SanBil

misecmisc said:


> Can you please post the DIBP website URL which states the above requirement? Thanks.



Character and police certificate requirements


----------



## hamidaims

The Exact wording is given below. My Marriage was on Oct 2012 and PCC was from Oct 2012 - todate

(Police clearance certificates - Pakistan - Period from 2007 - 2012)


----------



## suppala.sudhir

hamidaims said:


> I am from Pakistan
> 
> Dear. Please understand what Co needs. ( Co always ask PCC with same name as in current passport). Only changing thing is residential address.
> 
> I took PCC for my wife from marriage date (Oct 2012) to today. In PCC the home address was my address. Not her parent's address. Now I will apply a new PCC with her parent's address with date a from 2007 to Sep 2012...
> 
> It is not a difficult. Anyone can get a new PCC with different address.


Hi hamidaims.
I got the similar request from co.
My co was Farede (Adelaide team). 
Who is ur co?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

hamidaims said:


> I am from Pakistan
> 
> Dear. Please understand what Co needs. ( Co always ask PCC with same name as in current passport). Only changing thing is residential address.
> 
> I took PCC for my wife from marriage date (Oct 2012) to today. In PCC the home address was my address. Not her parent's address. Now I will apply a new PCC with her parent's address with date a from 2007 to Sep 2012...
> 
> It is not a difficult. Anyone can get a new PCC with different address.


Jamil.Sid got a similar request way back in Nov 2016, may be he can add some value and realign your path


----------



## misecmisc

AUDream2017 said:


> Dont worry man. No one will ask you wife's PCC before marriage if your wife's passport has after marriage name.
> 
> In my case except birth certificate all documents have after marriage name, like - Passport, IDs and all. And one more thing in India PCC they don't mention address, FROM DATE and TO DATE. I think they ask before marriage PCC, if your wife has first passport with before marriage name and current passport with After marriage name.
> 
> I provided "Affidavit for Name change after marriage" and Marriage Cetificate.


Thanks friend that's a big relief arty: . But I have not provided any affidavit for my wife for her name change, rather just uploaded the marriage certificate which has her before marriage name and her after marriage name both specified. Don't know if CO will explicitly ask me for an affidavit for my wife's name change - one worry ends, another starts, life is interesting  .


----------



## misecmisc

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi hamidaims.
> I got the similar request from co.
> My co was Farede (Adelaide team).
> Who is ur co?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


@renumahale: what is your CO name and GSM team through which you got your request for your before marriage name PCC? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## suppala.sudhir

misecmisc said:


> @renumahale: what is your CO name and GSM team through which you got your request for your before marriage name PCC? Please suggest. Thanks.


Hi misecmisc..renumahale also same co..FAREDE

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi hamidaims.
> I got the similar request from co.
> My co was Farede (Adelaide team).
> Who is ur co?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Hi Sudhir, have you replied back to CO for this wife's before marriage name PCC? If yes, then what you replied and what steps you took for this topic of getting wife's before marriage name PCC? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## visava

Hello friends, 

Must say thanks to all in helping gain loads of knowledge and also help me stay motivated during the whole process of visa grant. 

Today morning I finally got the golden mail. 

My dates as below: 

Engineering technologist
233914
EOI: 28 Oct 2016
ITA: 23 Dec 2016
Visa Lodge: 30 Dec 2016
Medicals and PCC: 25 Jan 2017
Visa Grant: 23 Feb 2017

Cheers and best of luck to all in the pipeline  


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

visava said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Must say thanks to all in helping gain loads of knowledge and also help me stay motivated during the whole process of visa grant.
> 
> Today morning I finally got the golden mail.
> 
> My dates as below:
> 
> Engineering technologist
> 233914
> EOI: 28 Oct 2016
> ITA: 23 Dec 2016
> Visa Lodge: 30 Dec 2016
> Medicals and PCC: 25 Jan 2017
> Visa Grant: 23 Feb 2017
> 
> Cheers and best of luck to all in the pipeline
> 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


congratulations Visava


----------



## misecmisc

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi misecmisc..renumahale also same co..FAREDE
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Oh my God! Somehow I am feeling more liking towards Brisbane team now :lol: .


----------



## suppala.sudhir

misecmisc said:


> Hi Sudhir, have you replied back to CO for this wife's before marriage name PCC? If yes, then what you replied and what steps you took for this topic of getting wife's before marriage name PCC? Please suggest. Thanks.


Hi,
I requested RPO through email for the pcc and I received reply that they cant issue pcc for same person with different names.
I replied back to co stating the same thing along with the email attachement which I got from RPO

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## denizu

congrats mate. is it a direct grant or CO was contacted with you before?



visava said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Must say thanks to all in helping gain loads of knowledge and also help me stay motivated during the whole process of visa grant.
> 
> Today morning I finally got the golden mail.
> 
> My dates as below:
> 
> Engineering technologist
> 233914
> EOI: 28 Oct 2016
> ITA: 23 Dec 2016
> Visa Lodge: 30 Dec 2016
> Medicals and PCC: 25 Jan 2017
> Visa Grant: 23 Feb 2017
> 
> Cheers and best of luck to all in the pipeline
> 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mastkhare

visava said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Must say thanks to all in helping gain loads of knowledge and also help me stay motivated during the whole process of visa grant.
> 
> Today morning I finally got the golden mail.
> 
> My dates as below:
> 
> Engineering technologist
> 233914
> EOI: 28 Oct 2016
> ITA: 23 Dec 2016
> Visa Lodge: 30 Dec 2016
> Medicals and PCC: 25 Jan 2017
> Visa Grant: 23 Feb 2017
> 
> Cheers and best of luck to all in the pipeline
> 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




Congrats and goodluck fellow Engineering Technologist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## visava

denizu said:


> congrats mate. is it a direct grant or CO was contacted with you before?


Direct grant

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

suppala.sudhir said:


> Hi,
> I requested RPO through email for the pcc and I received reply that they cant issue pcc for same person with different names.
> I replied back to co stating the same thing along with the email attachement which I got from RPO
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Great! By the way, after how many days did RPO replied to your request email?


----------



## suppala.sudhir

misecmisc said:


> Great! By the way, after how many days did RPO replied to your request email?


After 2 days.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

visava said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Must say thanks to all in helping gain loads of knowledge and also help me stay motivated during the whole process of visa grant.
> 
> Today morning I finally got the golden mail.
> 
> My dates as below:
> 
> Engineering technologist
> 233914
> EOI: 28 Oct 2016
> ITA: 23 Dec 2016
> Visa Lodge: 30 Dec 2016
> Medicals and PCC: 25 Jan 2017
> Visa Grant: 23 Feb 2017
> 
> Cheers and best of luck to all in the pipeline
> 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Congrats.


----------



## hamidaims

My COo is Kelly from brisban....


----------



## renumahale

visava said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Must say thanks to all in helping gain loads of knowledge and also help me stay motivated during the whole process of visa grant.
> 
> Today morning I finally got the golden mail.
> 
> My dates as below:
> 
> Engineering technologist
> 233914
> EOI: 28 Oct 2016
> ITA: 23 Dec 2016
> Visa Lodge: 30 Dec 2016
> Medicals and PCC: 25 Jan 2017
> Visa Grant: 23 Feb 2017
> 
> Cheers and best of luck to all in the pipeline
> 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Congratulations and all the best 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

visava said:


> Direct grant
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Congrats mate!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

visava said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Must say thanks to all in helping gain loads of knowledge and also help me stay motivated during the whole process of visa grant.
> 
> Today morning I finally got the golden mail.
> 
> My dates as below:
> 
> Engineering technologist
> 233914
> EOI: 28 Oct 2016
> ITA: 23 Dec 2016
> Visa Lodge: 30 Dec 2016
> Medicals and PCC: 25 Jan 2017
> Visa Grant: 23 Feb 2017
> 
> Cheers and best of luck to all in the pipeline
> 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



congrats!!!


----------



## andreyx108b

misecmisc said:


> Oh my God! Somehow I am feeling more liking towards Brisbane team now :lol: .


They are roughly the same. 

Adelaide processes about 3/4 of applicants. The rest goes to Brisbane. It is a smaller team, but processing does not vary greatly.


----------



## AUDream2017

How is Joel CO from GSM Brisbane?

Any idea?


----------



## ibbz87

misecmisc said:


> :confused2: What did CO exactly ask you? Can you please copy-paste the request message in your post removing your personal details from it, please? Thanks.


thing is in pakistan local district police office issues PCC hence if before marriage she was living in another area under another police station then she would need pcc from that police station too.
My wife's residential address changed after mariage but her reaidency was in same area as mine hence we got PCC from birth to date and it worked for us.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## mic490

Now i am thinking to apply for NSW state nomination "Industrial Engineer". Seniors or any one if have any idea how to proceed with that because i just know that my degree is in the skilled occupation list. Your help in this regard will be highly appreciated


----------



## mic490

I applied for visa 189 on 26oct. 2 CO contacted me first on 7-11-16 then on 20-12-16. My application assessment is in progress since then. 
Now i am thinking to apply for NSW state nomination "Industrial Engineer". Seniors or any one if have any idea how to proceed with that or is it possible to go for it now ??? because i just know that my degree is in the skilled occupation list. Your help in this regard will be highly appreciated


----------



## iamishant

Hello Everyone

I got an invite on 14Feb, 2017 and filed my 189 Visa on 19 Feb,2017. Please help in resolving my below queries-

1. My address on passport is different than my current address where i have been residing for last 7 months. So, will this cause any issue/delay in my PCC?
2. I have provided my current residence address in Visa application which is different than one in passport. So, will CO ask me to change address on my passport?
3. Should i go for medical before CO is assigned to me?
4. The documents to be attached should be certified/attested or normal scanned docs would do?


----------



## katts007

1) Each PSK at different location has different rules but I don't think it shouldn't be a problem if you have address proofson the current address.
2) CO will not be worried about this.
3) It is better to go for Medicals before CO is assigned as you will chances of getting a direct grant if all documents are uploaded.
4) High quality color scans should be enough.



iamishant said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I got an invite on 14Feb, 2017 and filed my 189 Visa on 19 Feb,2017. Please help in resolving my below queries-
> 
> 1. My address on passport is different than my current address where i have been residing for last 7 months. So, will this cause any issue/delay in my PCC?
> 2. I have provided my current residence address in Visa application which is different than one in passport. So, will CO ask me to change address on my passport?
> 3. Should i go for medical before CO is assigned to me?
> 4. The documents to be attached should be certified/attested or normal scanned docs would do?


----------



## misecmisc

suppala.sudhir said:


> After 2 days.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Ok. But tell me one thing - Did your wife had her passport with her before marriage name? In other words, did your wife had her passport issued before marriage?


----------



## misecmisc

@ibbz87: Regarding your VAC2 payment, in which category did you upload your VAC2 receipt in immiaccount? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## suppala.sudhir

misecmisc said:


> Ok. But tell me one thing - Did your wife had her passport with her before marriage name? In other words, did your wife had her passport issued before marriage?


No...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
One query - if wife is having her name change due to marriage, then is it mandatory to submit an affidavit for wife's name change due to marriage? Is there anybody on this thread/knows about somebody whose wife had a name change due to marriage, and the main applicant only submitted marriage certificate but no affidavit for his wife's name change due to marriage, but still got the visa, without CO explicitly asking for the affidavit for wife's name change? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

suppala.sudhir said:


> No...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Oh  . So just to confirm - your wife did not had any passport before marriage and her passport was first applied after marriage because of which your wife's passport only has her name after marriage - is this correct? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## justin787

The background check tab disappeared from my application after nearly 6 months. I'm going to take this as a good sign ...


----------



## misecmisc

andreyx108b said:


> They are roughly the same.
> 
> Adelaide processes about 3/4 of applicants. The rest goes to Brisbane. It is a smaller team, but processing does not vary greatly.


Ok ok I like them both equally :bounce: :tea: but I don't want that they should ask me questions like send them my wife's before marriage name PCC, my marksheets from class 1 to class 9 etc :rofl: .


----------



## suppala.sudhir

misecmisc said:


> Oh  . So just to confirm - your wife did not had any passport before marriage and her passport was first applied after marriage because of which your wife's passport only has her name after marriage - is this correct? Please suggest. Thanks.


Yes..she applied passport afrer marraige...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*clarify plss...*



justin787 said:


> The background check tab disappeared from my application after nearly 6 months. I'm going to take this as a good sign ...


Hi Justin787,

What is the Background check tab thing in the application you r talking about ?
Can you please clarify more on this ?


----------



## justin787

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hi Justin787,
> 
> What is the Background check tab thing in the application you r talking about ?
> Can you please clarify more on this ?


Some applicants get this background check tab when they check their application status. It basically says based on your answers, you are required to submit form 1221.

It's sometimes requested manually or triggered by the system (getting flagged). For me, the tab appeared the min I submitted my application so I'm sure it wasn't manually requested by a CO and the system somehow flagged my application. And it didn't disappear until this week.


----------



## singh.manjeet1982

Hi
I have one question, I have got Australia PR in Nov 2016. And I have to make one entry by Aug 2017. Now, I have got job in Newzealand. Is it mandatory for me to make an entry to Australia. Or I can directly go to Newzealand.

Thanks
Manjeet


----------



## Rohlek

abeden said:


> Oh man, i hope dipb can work on their backlogs more.. they have not verified my employment yet (just 1 freaking company) and i have been waiting for more than 6mos, whats up with dibp


Same to same !!! Its been such a long wait.. Can't understand what these guys are up to 


Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

mic490 said:


> I applied for visa 189 on 26oct. 2 CO contacted me first on 7-11-16 then on 20-12-16. My application assessment is in progress since then.
> Now i am thinking to apply for NSW state nomination "Industrial Engineer". Seniors or any one if have any idea how to proceed with that or is it possible to go for it now ??? because i just know that my degree is in the skilled occupation list. Your help in this regard will be highly appreciated


you have already applied for visa, at this stage why you want to go for state nomination ??

will it help ?? if you think state nomination will expedite visa then it is wrong thought


----------



## sultan_azam

iamishant said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I got an invite on 14Feb, 2017 and filed my 189 Visa on 19 Feb,2017. Please help in resolving my below queries-
> 
> 1. My address on passport is different than my current address where i have been residing for last 7 months. So, will this cause any issue/delay in my PCC?
> 2. I have provided my current residence address in Visa application which is different than one in passport. So, will CO ask me to change address on my passport?
> 3. Should i go for medical before CO is assigned to me?
> 4. The documents to be attached should be certified/attested or normal scanned docs would do?


1. get a current address proof and apply for pcc using that proof
2. case officer wont ask to change passport for address
3. Generate HAP ID and do medicals before case officer asks for it
4. color scan will do


----------



## misecmisc

suppala.sudhir said:


> Yes..she applied passport afrer marraige...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Oh  . So were you able to analyze or may be guess as to why CO requested PCC for your wife for her before marriage name? Any thougths/guesses please. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

justin787 said:


> The background check tab disappeared from my application after nearly 6 months. I'm going to take this as a good sign ...


congrats mate... good luck


----------



## singh.manjeet1982

Hi

Appreciate if you can answer
---------------
I have got Australia PR in Nov 2016. And I have to make one entry by Aug 2017. Now, I have got job in Newzealand. Is it mandatory for me to make an entry to Australia. Or I can directly go to Newzealand.

Thanks
Manjeet


----------



## sultan_azam

singh.manjeet1982 said:


> Hi
> I have one question, I have got Australia PR in Nov 2016. And I have to make one entry by Aug 2017. Now, I have got job in Newzealand. Is it mandatory for me to make an entry to Australia. Or I can directly go to Newzealand.
> 
> Thanks
> Manjeet


an entry in Australia before Aug'17 is must


----------



## singh.manjeet1982

sultan_azam said:


> an entry in Australia before Aug'17 is must


Can I just make an entry into Australia, stay there for 1 day and move to newzealand?
Is that possible. Will that count as my entry.

Thanks


----------



## hari_it_ram

singh.manjeet1982 said:


> Can I just make an entry into Australia, stay there for 1 day and move to newzealand?
> 
> Is that possible. Will that count as my entry.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Even a minute stay will be considered as validation Trip.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

justin787 said:


> Some applicants get this background check tab when they check their application status. It basically says based on your answers, you are required to submit form 1221.
> 
> It's sometimes requested manually or triggered by the system (getting flagged). For me, the tab appeared the min I submitted my application so I'm sure it wasn't manually requested by a CO and the system somehow flagged my application. And it didn't disappear until this week.


It gets displayed before the health check right ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

iamishant said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I got an invite on 14Feb, 2017 and filed my 189 Visa on 19 Feb,2017. Please help in resolving my below queries-
> 
> 1. My address on passport is different than my current address where i have been residing for last 7 months. So, will this cause any issue/delay in my PCC?
> 2. I have provided my current residence address in Visa application which is different than one in passport. So, will CO ask me to change address on my passport?
> 3. Should i go for medical before CO is assigned to me?
> 4. The documents to be attached should be certified/attested or normal scanned docs would do?


1. PCC will be issued after police verification - this happened to me in Delhi - my address is different
2. I dont think so
3. Yes, absolutely. Dont delay 
4. Color good quality or black / white notarized copy


----------



## sultan_azam

singh.manjeet1982 said:


> Can I just make an entry into Australia, stay there for 1 day and move to newzealand?
> Is that possible. Will that count as my entry.
> 
> Thanks


as Hari said even a minute across australian immigration desk will serve the purpose, after landing in australia, you can take the next flight to new zealand


----------



## pratik.itworld

Hello Experts,

I had submitted my Visa application on 24th October 2016, and had uploaded all the documents upfront, including Medical and PCC. Also uploaded Medical, PCC form 1221 for my wife, who is non migrant and which were marked as recommended in Immi account.
While in medicals, my wife was asked to go through sputum test and results of which came out in February and her medical was given green signal by BUPA Medicals Visa Service.
But still till date I am not been contacted by any CO. 
Visa status still in Received state. If by any chance, I get direct grant, does the status directly changes from "Received" to "Finished" or it moves to "Assessment in Progress" first, stays there for few days and then to "Finished"?


----------



## hari_it_ram

pratik.itworld said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I had submitted my Visa application on 24th October 2016, and had uploaded all the documents upfront, including Medical and PCC. Also uploaded Medical, PCC form 1221 for my wife, who is non migrant and which were marked as recommended in Immi account.
> While in medicals, my wife was asked to go through sputum test and results of which came out in February and her medical was given green signal by BUPA Medicals Visa Service.
> But still till date I am not been contacted by any CO.
> Visa status still in Received state. If by any chance, I get direct grant, does the status directly changes from "Received" to "Finished" or it moves to "Assessment in Progress" first, stays there for few days and then to "Finished"?




If it's a direct grant, then it will move to "Finalised" from "Received".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## adckbj88

bibamundaa said:


> Hi guys, firstly congratulations for the invite.
> 
> I would like to know the process of lodging visa application. Do we have to fill the application and submit the fees. Then documents can be uploaded later ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


1) accept the visa application thru ur eoi
2) create account in immiaccount
3) fill up the application 
4) if u want to donur medicals first - do not do step
5) pay the visa fees thru immiaccount
6) start accumulating all the documents that is reqd to substantiate ur eoi details and the piints u are claiming 1) and 3)
7) before uploading, ensure u review all the different option/ sections u can upload docs.
8) Once done start uploading- remember one thing once u have uploaded the doc u cannit delete.
9) name the documents in such a fashion that any layman can understand what kind of document has been uploaded.


----------



## june14ashish

Hi Guys

I am preparing to upload doc after invite. One question for which i need clarification. For my wife ACS assesment (May 16) she was approved 7.7 years exp which turned to 8 years in dec month due to which she got invite. Now in between she was promoted in her same company so designation was changed so does she need to reaccess her exp thru ACS again or if she can produce another emp. Ref letter from her employer with same roles and responsibilities. But with new designation on letter would work along with latest pay slips ?? Please suggest.


----------



## Imxohail

Hi Everyone,

1) My son has born recently. How should I apply for his visa when I recently(7th Feb) got the grant for myself and wife.

2) Do I need to go to Australian Embassy with our grant letters to get our passports stamped in order to move to Australia.


----------



## justin787

gonnabeexpat said:


> It gets displayed before the health check right ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes ...


----------



## adckbj88

hari_it_ram said:


> pratik.itworld said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Experts,
> 
> I had submitted my Visa application on 24th October 2016, and had uploaded all the documents upfront, including Medical and PCC. Also uploaded Medical, PCC form 1221 for my wife, who is non migrant and which were marked as recommended in Immi account.
> While in medicals, my wife was asked to go through sputum test and results of which came out in February and her medical was given green signal by BUPA Medicals Visa Service.
> But still till date I am not been contacted by any CO.
> Visa status still in Received state. If by any chance, I get direct grant, does the status directly changes from "Received" to "Finished" or it moves to "Assessment in Progress" first, stays there for few days and then to "Finished"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a direct grant, then it will move to "Finalised" from "Received".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.
Click to expand...

This direct grant is very tricky, we wud not come to know if a CO is assigned and if the file is under process....?


----------



## guru1234

Hi all, 
I was calling diac and select option 2 ..when connected operator connect me further for 189. Can anyone help which option I need to select or their experience when thy cal diac.
Please reply, m trying to cal them today


----------



## CaJn

guru1234 said:


> Hi all,
> I was calling diac and select option 2 ..when connected operator connect me further for 189. Can anyone help which option I need to select or their experience when thy cal diac.
> Please reply, m trying to cal them today


For +61 131 881, I remember using menu options 1-1-2-1 (in January)

+61 1300 364 613, I think just option 2 is sufficient and the automatic message starts playing.

Not sure what number you called, but please be prepared to wait for about an hour before you talk to an officer; also from my experience there wasn't much details divulged (though few have got some inputs).

All the best!


----------



## AUDream2017

Hello Friends,

Today I got golden mail for me, my wife and my King Son.
I cannot believe that I got grant in 14 days. Its a kind of direct grant for me.



Actually, I predicted my first CO for VAC2 payment (23-Feb-2017) and grant (24-Feb-2017) and my prediction was 1000% correct, as my case was very very strong and it's because of "Hamare SULTAN BHAI".

"Jab Sultan Bhai Aave se to Sabke Dukh Jave se" ..... Really, Sultan Bhai spreads positive energy.

Thanks Sultan Bhai and all my friends.

My time line as below:

ANZSCO 261313

29/02/2016: ACS Result 
17/12/2016: PTE (L:76 || R:72 || S:76 || W:75) 
17/12/2016: EOI Submitted 65 points
01/02/2017: ITA Recieved 189
10/02/2017: Application Lodge
23/02/2017: CO Contact (Sent VAC2 Invoice~ GSM Brisbane)
23/02/2017: VAC2 Payment Done
24/02/2017: Grant
03/02/2018: IED


----------



## sultan_azam

june14ashish said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am preparing to upload doc after invite. One question for which i need clarification. For my wife ACS assesment (May 16) she was approved 7.7 years exp which turned to 8 years in dec month due to which she got invite. Now in between she was promoted in her same company so designation was changed so does she need to reaccess her exp thru ACS again or if she can produce another emp. Ref letter from her employer with same roles and responsibilities. But with new designation on letter would work along with latest pay slips ?? Please suggest.


reassessment not required, but it will be good if you can get a fresh reference letter with same roles and responsibilities, the changed designation wont be a trouble


----------



## sultan_azam

Imxohail said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 1) My son has born recently. How should I apply for his visa when I recently(7th Feb) got the grant for myself and wife.
> 
> 2) Do I need to go to Australian Embassy with our grant letters to get our passports stamped in order to move to Australia.


congrats for the baby and visa grant, research on child visa 101

stamping on passport ??? the grant notification mail contains attachment which has your visa, use them when you fly, but i guess you need visa for baby if you are flying all together


----------



## sultan_azam

AUDream2017 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Today I got golden mail for me, my wife and my King Son.
> I cannot believe that I got grant in 14 days. Its a kind of direct grant for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I predicted my first CO for VAC2 payment (23-Feb-2017) and grant (24-Feb-2017) and my prediction was 1000% correct, as my case was very very strong and it's because of "Hamare SULTAN BHAI".
> 
> "Jab Sultan Bhai Aave se to Sabke Dukh Jave se" ..... Really, Sultan Bhai spreads positive energy.
> 
> Thanks Sultan Bhai and all my friends.
> 
> My time line as below:
> 
> ANZSCO 261313
> 
> 29/02/2016: ACS Result
> 17/12/2016: PTE (L:76 || R:72 || S:76 || W:75)
> 17/12/2016: EOI Submitted 65 points
> 01/02/2017: ITA Recieved 189
> 10/02/2017: Application Lodge
> 23/02/2017: CO Contact (Sent VAC2 Invoice~ GSM Brisbane)
> 23/02/2017: VAC2 Payment Done
> 24/02/2017: Grant
> 03/02/2018: IED



yaaar... i am really delighted to read this.... awesome.. all your hard work and documentation paid off


marvellous... simply marvellous.... good luck bro


----------



## june14ashish

sultan_azam said:


> reassessment not required, but it will be good if you can get a fresh reference letter with same roles and responsibilities, the changed designation wont be a trouble


 Thanks sultan.....


----------



## misecmisc

AUDream2017 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Today I got golden mail for me, my wife and my King Son.
> I cannot believe that I got grant in 14 days. Its a kind of direct grant for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I predicted my first CO for VAC2 payment (23-Feb-2017) and grant (24-Feb-2017) and my prediction was 1000% correct, as my case was very very strong and it's because of "Hamare SULTAN BHAI".
> 
> "Jab Sultan Bhai Aave se to Sabke Dukh Jave se" ..... Really, Sultan Bhai spreads positive energy.
> 
> Thanks Sultan Bhai and all my friends.
> 
> My time line as below:
> 
> ANZSCO 261313
> 
> 29/02/2016: ACS Result
> 17/12/2016: PTE (L:76 || R:72 || S:76 || W:75)
> 17/12/2016: EOI Submitted 65 points
> 01/02/2017: ITA Recieved 189
> 10/02/2017: Application Lodge
> 23/02/2017: CO Contact (Sent VAC2 Invoice~ GSM Brisbane)
> 23/02/2017: VAC2 Payment Done
> 24/02/2017: Grant
> 03/02/2018: IED


Great friend! Simply Great! May be you have set a new record of getting grant via VAC2 mode. Congrats! Moreover on MahaShivratri Day, you got grant. Seems like you are a blessed soul. Enjoy. Happy for you. :lalala: arty:
Happy MahaShivratri to all of you.


----------



## CaJn

AUDream2017 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Today I got golden mail for me, my wife and my King Son.
> I cannot believe that I got grant in 14 days. Its a kind of direct grant for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I predicted my first CO for VAC2 payment (23-Feb-2017) and grant (24-Feb-2017) and my prediction was 1000% correct, as my case was very very strong and it's because of "Hamare SULTAN BHAI".
> 
> "Jab Sultan Bhai Aave se to Sabke Dukh Jave se" ..... Really, Sultan Bhai spreads positive energy.
> 
> Thanks Sultan Bhai and all my friends.
> 
> My time line as below:
> 
> ANZSCO 261313
> 
> 29/02/2016: ACS Result
> 17/12/2016: PTE (L:76 || R:72 || S:76 || W:75)
> 17/12/2016: EOI Submitted 65 points
> 01/02/2017: ITA Recieved 189
> 10/02/2017: Application Lodge
> 23/02/2017: CO Contact (Sent VAC2 Invoice~ GSM Brisbane)
> 23/02/2017: VAC2 Payment Done
> 24/02/2017: Grant
> 03/02/2018: IED


Congrats! Quick turn is the gift of your efforts.

All the best :thumb:


----------



## gonnabeexpat

justin787 said:


> Yes ...


Means didly sqwat. For me that tab disappeared ages ago. Even for dakschs it disappeared

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
This post is for those who are waiting (including me) - below is just my thoughts, which can seem totally ridiculous to you, so feel free to ignore my below post, but something inside me is saying to write this post, so I am writing it:

These things like waiting for visa, waiting for EOI invite etc are just outer manifestations of the actual thing. What is actually going on is - if we have done good things in our past, we will get its good results and if we have done bad things in our past, we will get its bad results. This is not to say that we should not put effort and leave everything - this would be a disaster, but not to get too bogged down with our frustration and waiting for things which we would want to happen for us quickly, but which is not happening quickly to us. There is something more intelligent than us like God, nature, or whatever name you want to call it, which knows how things should unfold. Since we rarely know what all bad actions we have done in our past lives and if you don't believe in past lives, then also in our current life we don't actually remember how many times we had done something which would have hurt others, so the question arises what can we do now about it - I think the answer to this question is we should try to do as much good acts as we can do in our present moments, at least this would help us to get good results in future, if not immediately. My hobby is reading about spirituality and for the last 3 years, I have read some teachings taught by some great teachers. So one thing which is said in spirituality is - No good act ever goes unrewarded and no bad act ever goes unpunished. So what is considered bad - any act which hurts a sentient being is considered bad. So we should try to become more kind and more compassionate and accept whatever happens with us patiently with a open heart, because whatever happens happens for a reason.

Above is just my understanding. So if my above understanding seem totally non-sense to you, then please feel free to ignore my this post and I am sorry that I wasted your time in reading this post. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Sultan Sir 

Please predict my grant based upon my timeline ;-) 

Regards


----------



## dbimmigrant84

justin787 said:


> Yes ...


Did it disappear today or yesterday? The reason why I am asking is, me (applied in Jan) and my friend (applied in Sep) got the link (Provide Character Assessment) same time (about a week ago). It was there yesterday for both of us. Today after your post when I checked it disappeared for both of us. 

My assumptions are:

1) It's a bug
2) We have uploaded Form 80 and 1221 in different categories and not in "Character, Evidence of" where we upload our PCC as well. So, we reuploaded and it disappeared today.


----------



## abhishek5855

Hello all..
Following are my timelines:
Accountant 221111 (b.cpm+ CA+ CPA+ 5years exp)
PTE: 90,90,90,80 - Nov 18, 2016
Academic assessment cpa- Dec 19,2016.
Employment assessment- Jan 13, 2017.
EOI lodged: 17th Jan 2017
Invited: 18th Jan 2017.
Visa lodged: 2nd Feb 2017
On 20th feb i got an email that the CO has been assigned (Adelaide) and currently they do NOT require any further documents..
Can anyone tell me whats the fate of my case? Do they ask for documents in the first email itself or they email regarding assigning of CO first..?

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## dbimmigrant84

abhishek5855 said:


> Hello all..
> Following are my timelines:
> Accountant 221111 (b.cpm+ CA+ CPA+ 5years exp)
> PTE: 90,90,90,80 - Nov 18, 2016
> Academic assessment cpa- Dec 19,2016.
> Employment assessment- Jan 13, 2017.
> EOI lodged: 17th Jan 2017
> Invited: 18th Jan 2017.
> Visa lodged: 2nd Feb 2017
> On 20th feb i got an email that the CO has been assigned (Adelaide) and currently they do NOT require any further documents..
> Can anyone tell me whats the fate of my case? Do they ask for documents in the first email itself or they email regarding assigning of CO first..?
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Too early to predict, wait for at least 60 to 90 days before you worry about it. Getting this email is a good sign. If they need any documents then they would send you an email. It clearly says, no docs required which is good.
Don't worry you would the grant soon.


----------



## sharma_1987

AUDream2017 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Today I got golden mail for me, my wife and my King Son.
> I cannot believe that I got grant in 14 days. Its a kind of direct grant for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I predicted my first CO for VAC2 payment (23-Feb-2017) and grant (24-Feb-2017) and my prediction was 1000% correct, as my case was very very strong and it's because of "Hamare SULTAN BHAI".
> 
> "Jab Sultan Bhai Aave se to Sabke Dukh Jave se" ..... Really, Sultan Bhai spreads positive energy.
> 
> Thanks Sultan Bhai and all my friends.
> 
> My time line as below:
> 
> ANZSCO 261313
> 
> 29/02/2016: ACS Result
> 17/12/2016: PTE (L:76 || R:72 || S:76 || W:75)
> 17/12/2016: EOI Submitted 65 points
> 01/02/2017: ITA Recieved 189
> 10/02/2017: Application Lodge
> 23/02/2017: CO Contact (Sent VAC2 Invoice~ GSM Brisbane)
> 23/02/2017: VAC2 Payment Done
> 24/02/2017: Grant
> 03/02/2018: IED



Many congratulation dude.

Can you please share what all documents you uploaded?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SanBil

Imxohail said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 1) My son has born recently. How should I apply for his visa when I recently(7th Feb) got the grant for myself and wife.
> 
> 2) Do I need to go to Australian Embassy with our grant letters to get our passports stamped in order to move to Australia.


call ur gsm


----------



## SanBil

AUDream2017 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Today I got golden mail for me, my wife and my King Son.
> I cannot believe that I got grant in 14 days. Its a kind of direct grant for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I predicted my first CO for VAC2 payment (23-Feb-2017) and grant (24-Feb-2017) and my prediction was 1000% correct, as my case was very very strong and it's because of "Hamare SULTAN BHAI".
> 
> "Jab Sultan Bhai Aave se to Sabke Dukh Jave se" ..... Really, Sultan Bhai spreads positive energy.
> 
> Thanks Sultan Bhai and all my friends.
> 
> My time line as below:
> 
> ANZSCO 261313
> 
> 29/02/2016: ACS Result
> 17/12/2016: PTE (L:76 || R:72 || S:76 || W:75)
> 17/12/2016: EOI Submitted 65 points
> 01/02/2017: ITA Recieved 189
> 10/02/2017: Application Lodge
> 23/02/2017: CO Contact (Sent VAC2 Invoice~ GSM Brisbane)
> 23/02/2017: VAC2 Payment Done
> 24/02/2017: Grant
> 03/02/2018: IED



wow !! congratz, no inquiries :S


----------



## abhishek5855

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Too early to predict, wait for at least 60 to 90 days before you worry about it. Getting this email is a good sign. If they need any documents then they would send you an email. It clearly says, no docs required which is good.
> Don't worry you would the grant soon.


Thanks buddy.. Fingers crossed 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## kanavsharma

Congratulations to the lucky one.

For me this week also ended just like that.

And so I confirmed my HR for any verification and there is none.

From May2016 (lodged in March provided everything by May) they didn't get time for this.

Pretty busy ppl.  :X


----------



## AUDream2017

sharma_1987 said:


> Many congratulation dude.
> 
> Can you please share what all documents you uploaded?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Thanks dost.

I uploaded below documents.

*Work experience:*

All RnR Letters
All Offer Letters
All Relieving Letters
All Experience Letters
All Pay Slips
All Form 16s
Last 6 years Bank Statements

*Education:*

Degree Certificate
Degree Marksheets
Diploma Certificate
Diploma Marksheets
10th Certificate
10th Marksheet

*Birth:*

Birth Certificate (all 3 applicants)
Passport (all 3 applicants)
10th Certificate

*
Marriage/Relationship:*

Marriage Certificate (all 2 applicants)
Affidavit for Name Change after Marriage (Wife)
Passport

Last 3 years family travel tickets

*IDs:*

Singapore NRIC IDs (for all 3 applicants)

*Forms:*

Form 80 (me & spouse)
Form 1221 (me & spouse)

*Other:*

All PCCs (me & spouse)
Medicals for all



If you upload these documents up front, then no one can stop you to get the grant in 15-20 days.


One more thing is very important (Perfection and Faith) - actually, I like perfection, so I did all perfectly from my heart.


All the best mere dost.....


----------



## misecmisc

AUDream2017 said:


> Thanks dost.
> 
> I uploaded below documents.
> 
> *Work experience:*
> 
> All RnR Letters
> All Offer Letters
> All Relieving Letters
> All Experience Letters
> All Pay Slips
> All Form 16s
> Last 6 years Bank Statements
> 
> *Education:*
> 
> Degree Certificate
> Degree Marksheets
> Diploma Certificate
> Diploma Marksheets
> 10th Certificate
> 10th Marksheet
> 
> *Birth:*
> 
> Birth Certificate (all 3 applicants)
> Passport (all 3 applicants)
> 10th Certificate
> 
> *
> Marriage/Relationship:*
> 
> Marriage Certificate (all 2 applicants)
> Affidavit for Name Change after Marriage (Wife)
> Passport
> 
> Last 3 years family travel tickets
> 
> *IDs:*
> 
> Singapore NRIC IDs (for all 3 applicants)
> 
> *Forms:*
> 
> Form 80 (me & spouse)
> Form 1221 (me & spouse)
> 
> *Other:*
> 
> All PCCs (me & spouse)
> Medicals for all
> 
> 
> 
> If you upload these documents up front, then no one can stop you to get the grant in 15-20 days.
> 
> 
> One more thing is very important (Perfection and Faith) - actually, I like perfection, so I did all perfectly from my heart.
> 
> 
> All the best mere dost.....


After paying VAC2, what were the next steps which you did? Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## hamidaims

AUDream2017 said:


> Thanks dost.
> 
> I uploaded below documents.
> 
> *Work experience:*
> 
> All RnR Letters
> All Offer Letters
> All Relieving Letters
> All Experience Letters
> All Pay Slips
> All Form 16s
> Last 6 years Bank Statements
> 
> *Education:*
> 
> Degree Certificate
> Degree Marksheets
> Diploma Certificate
> Diploma Marksheets
> 10th Certificate
> 10th Marksheet
> 
> *Birth:*
> 
> Birth Certificate (all 3 applicants)
> Passport (all 3 applicants)
> 10th Certificate
> 
> *
> Marriage/Relationship:*
> 
> Marriage Certificate (all 2 applicants)
> Affidavit for Name Change after Marriage (Wife)
> Passport
> 
> Last 3 years family travel tickets
> 
> *IDs:*
> 
> Singapore NRIC IDs (for all 3 applicants)
> 
> *Forms:*
> 
> Form 80 (me & spouse)
> Form 1221 (me & spouse)
> 
> *Other:*
> 
> All PCCs (me & spouse)
> Medicals for all
> 
> 
> 
> If you upload these documents up front, then no one can stop you to get the grant in 15-20 days.
> 
> 
> One more thing is very important (Perfection and Faith) - actually, I like perfection, so I did all perfectly from my heart.
> 
> 
> All the best mere dost.....


What is All

RnR Letters?

All Relieving Letters?


----------



## mastkhare

AUDream2017 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> Today I got golden mail for me, my wife and my King Son.
> 
> I cannot believe that I got grant in 14 days. Its a kind of direct grant for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I predicted my first CO for VAC2 payment (23-Feb-2017) and grant (24-Feb-2017) and my prediction was 1000% correct, as my case was very very strong and it's because of "Hamare SULTAN BHAI".
> 
> 
> 
> "Jab Sultan Bhai Aave se to Sabke Dukh Jave se" ..... Really, Sultan Bhai spreads positive energy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sultan Bhai and all my friends.
> 
> 
> 
> My time line as below:
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 261313
> 
> 
> 
> 29/02/2016: ACS Result
> 
> 17/12/2016: PTE (L:76 || R:72 || S:76 || W:75)
> 
> 17/12/2016: EOI Submitted 65 points
> 
> 01/02/2017: ITA Recieved 189
> 
> 10/02/2017: Application Lodge
> 
> 23/02/2017: CO Contact (Sent VAC2 Invoice~ GSM Brisbane)
> 
> 23/02/2017: VAC2 Payment Done
> 
> 24/02/2017: Grant
> 
> 03/02/2018: IED




Congrats bro and goodluck for future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paramSG




----------



## AUDream2017

misecmisc said:


> After paying VAC2, what were the next steps which you did? Please tell. Thanks.



After VAC2 payment I got mail from BillPay , then I converted payment mail into PDF and attached under VAC2 Payment category (Spouse Tab) in IMMIAccount and sent mail to CO without payment receipt attachment (just mentioned that VAC2 payment has been done)

That's it.


----------



## hsam

hi all,

Am new to this form.I have applied for 189 in 2016. I applied through a migration agent and the DIBP requested some information which my agent forwarded to me. I didn't had the immiaccount at that time and my migration agent was away and I couldn't contact the agent so I called the DIBP and they told me to send those documents through email to them. I emailed those docs and received the automatic,standard confirmation email from the gsm.
Now I have read somewhere that if we send documents through email, the application process does gets delayed and slowed down (....for what ever reason). Is it true? Anyone else who submitted the docs requested by CO via email? 
Later my agent also uploaded those docs through Immi account as well and pressed information provided button. ( I came to get my own immiaccount as well later on). 
Kindly provide some feedback.


----------



## sultan_azam

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Sultan Sir
> 
> Please predict my grant based upon my timeline ;-)
> 
> Regards


bro, i am bad at predicting things..

but i wish and pray for everyone's grant


----------



## sultan_azam

abhishek5855 said:


> Hello all..
> Following are my timelines:
> Accountant 221111 (b.cpm+ CA+ CPA+ 5years exp)
> PTE: 90,90,90,80 - Nov 18, 2016
> Academic assessment cpa- Dec 19,2016.
> Employment assessment- Jan 13, 2017.
> EOI lodged: 17th Jan 2017
> Invited: 18th Jan 2017.
> Visa lodged: 2nd Feb 2017
> On 20th feb i got an email that the CO has been assigned (Adelaide) and currently they do NOT require any further documents..
> Can anyone tell me whats the fate of my case? Do they ask for documents in the first email itself or they email regarding assigning of CO first..?
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


few applicants get this mail, 

if there is any document required they mention it in the first email, it seems no more document required in your case.

good luck


----------



## andreyx108b

AUDream2017 said:


> How is Joel CO from GSM Brisbane?
> 
> Any idea?




Its a team who processes your case. So yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

hsam said:


> hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> Am new to this form.I have applied for 189 in 2016. I applied through a migration agent and the DIBP requested some information which my agent forwarded to me. I didn't had the immiaccount at that time and my migration agent was away and I couldn't contact the agent so I called the DIBP and they told me to send those documents through email to them. I emailed those docs and received the automatic,standard confirmation email from the gsm.
> 
> Now I have read somewhere that if we send documents through email, the application process does gets delayed and slowed down (....for what ever reason). Is it true? Anyone else who submitted the docs requested by CO via email?
> 
> Later my agent also uploaded those docs through Immi account as well and pressed information provided button. ( I came to get my own immiaccount as well later on).
> 
> Kindly provide some feedback.




Both ways seem to work about the same. 

However, yes it is better to upload. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek5855

sultan_azam said:


> few applicants get this mail,
> 
> if there is any document required they mention it in the first email, it seems no more document required in your case.
> 
> good luck


Thanks Sultan,
COs name is Afsaneh, from Adelaide.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

abhishek5855 said:


> Thanks Sultan,
> COs name is Afsaneh, from Adelaide.
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk




It is actually bad practice to post CO names publicly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek5855

andreyx108b said:


> It is actually bad practice to post CO names publicly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh is it? I can del the msg if it is. Cheers!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## _ritz

*IMMI Assessment Commence email from GSM Adelaide*

Hi Friends,

I lodged my visa on 29th Jan and uploaded all docs by 7th Feb-2017. On 16th Feb I got an email from GSM Adelaide CO with subject "IMMI Assessment Commence".

Uploaded all relevant documents for myself and spouse and also completed medicals before CO was allocated.

So not sure if this is just a notification email from GSM Adelaide or does it indicate any external check or employment verification in future?

Please share your experience if you have got "IMMI Assessment Commence" email.

@andrey, @sultan, @vikas will appreciate your responses.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

andreyx108b said:


> It is actually bad practice to post CO names publicly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Andy 

Bro you predicted my EOI invite 

Please tell me when I will get grant.. Appreciate your insight


----------



## sultan_azam

_ritz said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 29th Jan and uploaded all docs by 7th Feb-2017. On 16th Feb I got an email from GSM Adelaide CO with subject "IMMI Assessment Commence".
> 
> Uploaded all relevant documents for myself and spouse and also completed medicals before CO was allocated.
> 
> So not sure if this is just a notification email from GSM Adelaide or does it indicate any external check or employment verification in future?
> 
> Please share your experience if you have got "IMMI Assessment Commence" email.
> 
> @andrey, @sultan, @vikas will appreciate your responses.


this means they have picked up your file, no further documents required from your end, they will verify the claims made and grant visa if all good

they may contact again if they are unable to verify any claim or if they find adverse information


----------



## AUDream2017

andreyx108b said:


> Its a team who processes your case. So yes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. GSM Brisbane.


----------



## _ritz

Thanks Sultan for quick response. Does everyone get this email?

In my case CO did not ask for any documents and status is received in immi account. Also, who gets this email goes for employment verification or additional checks?




sultan_azam said:


> this means they have picked up your file, no further documents required from your end, they will verify the claims made and grant visa if all good
> 
> they may contact again if they are unable to verify any claim or if they find adverse information


----------



## andreyx108b

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> Bro you predicted my EOI invite
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me when I will get grant.. Appreciate your insight




Bro its easy use grant estimate tool.  i will pm a link. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

andreyx108b said:


> Bro its easy use grant estimate tool.  i will pm a link.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Andrey: I think you are referring to the estimation tool on immitracker website - is it correct? If yes, then what is the accuracy of this tool friend for estimating grant date? Any ideas please. Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b

misecmisc said:


> @Andrey: I think you are referring to the estimation tool on immitracker website - is it correct? If yes, then what is the accuracy of this tool friend for estimating grant date? Any ideas please. Thanks.




It is very accurate. The sample pool is ~4000 cases. For ~80% of applicants it will show an accurate date subject to ~10+/- days. I am being safe here, real numbers are even more accurate. 

Take almost 80% of confirmed grants and use the tool to see - you will be super surprised. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek5855

abhishek5855 said:


> Oh is it? I can del the msg if it is. Cheers!
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


I have a similar case


_ritz said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 29th Jan and uploaded all docs by 7th Feb-2017. On 16th Feb I got an email from GSM Adelaide CO with subject "IMMI Assessment Commence".
> 
> Uploaded all relevant documents for myself and spouse and also completed medicals before CO was allocated.
> 
> So not sure if this is just a notification email from GSM Adelaide or does it indicate any external check or employment verification in future?
> 
> Please share your experience if you have got "IMMI Assessment Commence" email.
> 
> @andrey, @sultan, @vikas will appreciate your responses.



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## _ritz

Thanks Abhishek. When did you get the immi assessment commence email and did get any CO contact after that?



abhishek5855 said:


> I have a similar case
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

_ritz said:


> Thanks Sultan for quick response. Does everyone get this email?
> 
> In my case CO did not ask for any documents and status is received in immi account. Also, who gets this email goes for employment verification or additional checks?


as i said earlier, very few applicants get "immi assessment commence" mail

the documents submitted may be put up for verification or may not, it depends on case officer


----------



## andreyx108b

_ritz said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 29th Jan and uploaded all docs by 7th Feb-2017. On 16th Feb I got an email from GSM Adelaide CO with subject "IMMI Assessment Commence".
> 
> Uploaded all relevant documents for myself and spouse and also completed medicals before CO was allocated.
> 
> So not sure if this is just a notification email from GSM Adelaide or does it indicate any external check or employment verification in future?
> 
> Please share your experience if you have got "IMMI Assessment Commence" email.
> 
> @andrey, @sultan, @vikas will appreciate your responses.




Its a normal notification. Nothing to be concern about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Andy
> 
> Bro you predicted my EOI invite
> 
> Please tell me when I will get grant.. Appreciate your insight


So friend, did you use the estimation tool on immitracker? What date came up for you as your estimated grant date? Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

andreyx108b said:


> It is very accurate. The sample pool is ~4000 cases. For ~80% of applicants it will show an accurate date subject to ~10+/- days. I am being safe here, real numbers are even more accurate.
> 
> Take almost 80% of confirmed grants and use the tool to see - you will be super surprised.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Andrey

Is this the one ? 
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189/analytics/estimate-your-grant-date

Its accurate with the average date, is it ?


----------



## ramarajan_me

Did anybody ever tried to check with AHC whether they are doing employment verification on a specific case..?? 
I hv been waiting for 8 months and my last and only Co contact came abt 7 months ago.. If there is anything to hold my case down it has got to be the verification.. Is it advisable to call AHC and see where the verification is progressing..? Or just wait more..?


----------



## abeden

congrats on all the grants! wish we just paid the vac2 instead of waiting. we lodged 17aug 2016, only lacking doc was the proof of functional english, submiitted PTE results 5 months ago, and last 15feb they emailed that it is still "internal processing".

do you guys know if we can just request to pay for the vac2? do you reckon it will make the process faster if we just pay? thanks!


----------



## gunu85

189 visa submitted on 20th June 2016, total 60 points

CO contact on 4th July 2016

PCC and Medical submitted on 23rd July 2016

Till now status is showing "Assessment in progress"
How long it will take for grant!


----------



## abeden

gunu85 said:


> 189 visa submitted on 20th June 2016, total 60 points
> 
> CO contact on 4th July 2016
> 
> PCC and Medical submitted on 23rd July 2016
> 
> Till now status is showing "Assessment in progress"
> How long it will take for grant!


file a complaint.


----------



## ramarajan_me

gunu85 said:


> 189 visa submitted on 20th June 2016, total 60 points
> 
> CO contact on 4th July 2016
> 
> PCC and Medical submitted on 23rd July 2016
> 
> Till now status is showing "Assessment in progress"
> How long it will take for grant!


Same question..!! 

Visa Lodged: 31 May
Co contact: 8 June for PCC and medicals 
Replied: 29 June
Status: Assessment in progress


----------



## andreyx108b

abeden said:


> file a complaint.




Stop giving false advice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

abeden said:


> congrats on all the grants! wish we just paid the vac2 instead of waiting. we lodged 17aug 2016, only lacking doc was the proof of functional english, submiitted PTE results 5 months ago, and last 15feb they emailed that it is still "internal processing".
> 
> do you guys know if we can just request to pay for the vac2? do you reckon it will make the process faster if we just pay? thanks!




They will request it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramarajan_me

andreyx108b said:


> abeden said:
> 
> 
> 
> file a complaint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop giving false advice.
Click to expand...

What do you suggest Andrey..??


----------



## SanBil

andreyx108b said:


> Bro its easy use grant estimate tool.  i will pm a link.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 send me that link too plss:violin:


----------



## misecmisc

SanBil said:


> send me that link too plss:violin:


I think Andrey is referring to https://myimmitracker.com/ website and on opening it, on right side you will see a link for Estimate your grant date. Just try it and please let us know what grant date comes up for you? Thanks.


----------



## vikaschandra

AUDream2017 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Today I got golden mail for me, my wife and my King Son.
> I cannot believe that I got grant in 14 days. Its a kind of direct grant for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I predicted my first CO for VAC2 payment (23-Feb-2017) and grant (24-Feb-2017) and my prediction was 1000% correct, as my case was very very strong and it's because of "Hamare SULTAN BHAI".
> 
> "Jab Sultan Bhai Aave se to Sabke Dukh Jave se" ..... Really, Sultan Bhai spreads positive energy.
> 
> Thanks Sultan Bhai and all my friends.
> 
> My time line as below:
> 
> ANZSCO 261313
> 
> 29/02/2016: ACS Result
> 17/12/2016: PTE (L:76 || R:72 || S:76 || W:75)
> 17/12/2016: EOI Submitted 65 points
> 01/02/2017: ITA Recieved 189
> 10/02/2017: Application Lodge
> 23/02/2017: CO Contact (Sent VAC2 Invoice~ GSM Brisbane)
> 23/02/2017: VAC2 Payment Done
> 24/02/2017: Grant
> 03/02/2018: IED


Congratulations to you and your family.


----------



## SanBil

misecmisc said:


> I think Andrey is referring to https://myimmitracker.com/ website and on opening it, on right side you will see a link for Estimate your grant date. Just try it and please let us know what grant date comes up for you? Thanks.



Estimation from immitracker::
Your application was Lodged on the 
2017-01-12
. In the best case you will receive your Grant on the 28 January 2017 in the worst case it will be the 11 September 2017. On average you should expect a Grant by the 7 April 2017.

I think its generalized estimation formula


----------



## andreyx108b

ramarajan_me said:


> What do you suggest Andrey..??




I always say: wait. I saw people waiting 4 years. They tried all methods - it went nowhere, just patience brought the grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

SanBil said:


> Estimation from immitracker::
> Your application was Lodged on the
> 2017-01-12
> . In the best case you will receive your Grant on the 28 January 2017 in the worst case it will be the 11 September 2017. On average you should expect a Grant by the 7 April 2017.
> 
> I think its generalized estimation formula


Andy - is this the one ?


----------



## andreyx108b

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Andy - is this the one ?




Yes. 

It is actually based on pretty complicated formula. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kelynrowe2014

ibbz87 said:


> SanBil said:
> 
> 
> 
> no i did not because i had not claimed any points for enployment
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> My friend did not claim the points for but still he got AHC call and verification was done as well for him.
Click to expand...


----------



## andreyx108b

kelynrowe2014 said:


> ibbz87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend did not claim the points for but still he got AHC call and verification was done as well for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant be.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## kelynrowe2014

andreyx108b said:


> kelynrowe2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cant be.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> It has been done !!! I wouldn't spread rumours here.
Click to expand...


----------



## vikaschandra

_ritz said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 29th Jan and uploaded all docs by 7th Feb-2017. On 16th Feb I got an email from GSM Adelaide CO with subject "IMMI Assessment Commence".
> 
> Uploaded all relevant documents for myself and spouse and also completed medicals before CO was allocated.
> 
> So not sure if this is just a notification email from GSM Adelaide or does it indicate any external check or employment verification in future?
> 
> Please share your experience if you have got "IMMI Assessment Commence" email.
> 
> @andrey, @sultan, @vikas will appreciate your responses.


Not all applicants receive Immi Assessment Commencement Email some CO's tend to send it to the applicants when they pick up the case for processing. This does not mean it would go for verification or external checks. No indicators on that as of now. 

hopefully you have uploaded all the required documents including form 80 and form 1221. if all in place pray for speedy grant . Best wishes with your application


----------



## misecmisc

andreyx108b said:


> Yes.
> 
> It is actually based on pretty complicated formula.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@abhinavfromdelhi: Based on @SanBil's reply, I guess that your best case date should be 7 Jan 2017 or 8 Jan 2017. Can you use that estimation tool and post your estimation dates query output here please? Thanks.


----------



## vikaschandra

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Andy
> 
> Bro you predicted my EOI invite
> 
> Please tell me when I will get grant.. Appreciate your insight


EOI prediction is not very difficult as it all depends on the cutoff and your position based on the cutoff. But Grant prediction is difficult.. Average processing times can be taken into consideration.. look around you will find the link to estimate grant


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
One query - has there been any case in which CO explicitly asked for affidavit for wife's name change due to marriage? If yes, then in which situations does CO ask for affidavit for wife's name change due to marriage? @Andrey, @vikas, @sultan - Any information here friends please. So please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## vikaschandra

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Andrey
> 
> Is this the one ?
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189/analytics/estimate-your-grant-date
> 
> Its accurate with the average date, is it ?


:thumb:


----------



## andreyx108b

misecmisc said:


> @abhinavfromdelhi: Based on @SanBil's reply, I guess that your best case date should be 7 Jan 2017 or 8 Jan 2017. Can you use that estimation tool and post your estimation dates query output here please? Thanks.




Guys you may not trust my words - check accuracy on past cases, pick any and see the results, you will see yourself. ~80% (give or take) are very very close. 

In the past 2 years i spent nights using MiniTab to get the results you see on the tracker... Like enter my case: 
lodge: 20/10/15 
Grant: 15/01/16  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramarajan_me

andreyx108b said:


> ramarajan_me said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest Andrey..??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always say: wait. I saw people waiting 4 years. They tried all methods - it went nowhere, just patience brought the grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Waiting waiting..!! Patiently waiting..!!


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*IMMItracker Prediction*

Hi Folks,

Attached is the Result from Immiaccount Grant Estimation Tool...

Worst case is 30 May 2017...:rain:


----------



## vikaschandra

abeden said:


> congrats on all the grants! wish we just paid the vac2 instead of waiting. we lodged 17aug 2016, only lacking doc was the proof of functional english, submiitted PTE results 5 months ago, and last 15feb they emailed that it is still "internal processing".
> 
> do you guys know if we can just request to pay for the vac2? do you reckon it will make the process faster if we just pay? thanks!


Why would you want to do that? asking for VAC2 would not ensure you grant in few days.. Do not have the notion that applicants with VAC2 payments get granted faster than other applicants. Either ways DIBP will do what they need to do with the application (Review, send for verification,


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

andreyx108b said:


> Guys you may not trust my words - check accuracy on past cases, pick any and see the results, you will see yourself. ~80% (give or take) are very very close.
> 
> In the past 2 years i spent nights using MiniTab to get the results you see on the tracker... Like enter my case:
> lodge: 20/10/15
> Grant: 15/01/16
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are awesome man!

Quick question is 80% accuracy is on average date right ?


----------



## hari_it_ram

This is the third case I notice where the applicant got the verification without any claim for work experience.



kelynrowe2014 said:


> ibbz87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend did not claim the points for but still he got AHC call and verification was done as well for him.
Click to expand...


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

misecmisc said:


> @abhinavfromdelhi: Based on @SanBil's reply, I guess that your best case date should be 7 Jan 2017 or 8 Jan 2017. Can you use that estimation tool and post your estimation dates query output here please? Thanks.


n the best case you will receive your Grant on the 9 January 2017 in the worst case it will be the 23 August 2017. On average you should expect a Grant by the 19 March 2017.


----------



## katts007

Looks like myImmiTracker's prediction is also close to your astrology prediction.

i'll get in touch with you soon if your prediction comes true.. 



abhinavfromdelhi said:


> n the best case you will receive your Grant on the 9 January 2017 in the worst case it will be the 23 August 2017. On average you should expect a Grant by the 19 March 2017.


----------



## misecmisc

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> n the best case you will receive your Grant on the 9 January 2017 in the worst case it will be the 23 August 2017. On average you should expect a Grant by the 19 March 2017.


Thanks for the above reply. So the logic seems to be - best case is 16th day from visa lodgment date, worst case is 8th month completion date from visa lodgement date and the average case is 5 days less than 3 months completion date from visa lodgement date. You may add 1 or 2 days or substract 1 or 2 days to the above logic based on number of days in a month like 28/29, 30, 31.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

katts007 said:


> Looks like myImmiTracker's prediction is also close to your astrology prediction.
> 
> i'll get in touch with you soon if your prediction comes true..


Sorry buddy, I think you are confusing me with Ashish


----------



## vikaschandra

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> One query - has there been any case in which CO explicitly asked for affidavit for wife's name change due to marriage? If yes, then in which situations does CO ask for affidavit for wife's name change due to marriage? @Andrey, @vikas, @sultan - Any information here friends please. So please suggest. Thanks.


I cannot remember of any post where one mentioned that he/she was asked to provide an affidavit. 

Have you mentioned the name before marriage under Question Number 4 (form 80) if you have done so no worries it should be fine. Was the PAN Card, Aadhar Card etc issued for your spouse after marriage if so you can attach that as an evidence + the passport issued after marriage would bear your name and would serve as an additional supporting document to the Marriage certificate..

Further I do not think getting an affidavit made would be a major task if you have doubt that this might cause issues just get it made and have it uploaded on Immi Acount


----------



## justin787

gonnabeexpat said:


> Means didly sqwat. For me that tab disappeared ages ago. Even for dakschs it disappeared
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


That's sad. I guess I'm just looking for any sign of movement


----------



## justin787

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Did it disappear today or yesterday? The reason why I am asking is, me (applied in Jan) and my friend (applied in Sep) got the link (Provide Character Assessment) same time (about a week ago). It was there yesterday for both of us. Today after your post when I checked it disappeared for both of us.
> 
> My assumptions are:
> 
> 1) It's a bug
> 2) We have uploaded Form 80 and 1221 in different categories and not in "Character, Evidence of" where we upload our PCC as well. So, we reuploaded and it disappeared today.


I don't know exactly when it disappeared since I usually only check my account around once a week. So it definitely disappeared this week, but I don't know when exactly.

What I can say for sure is that for me, the tab was there since the second I submitted my application back in September, and it didn't disappear until this week.


----------



## OctNovDec

hari_it_ram said:


> This is the third case I notice where the applicant got the verification without any claim for work experience.


I went through the document checklist the other day just to verify whether evidence of every employment has to be provided. 
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist

The link says only "claimed" employment details are required. So, maybe if we just stick with form 80 and 1221 for them as reference of work history without attaching any reference letters, what are they gonna do then?


----------



## misecmisc

vikaschandra said:


> I cannot remember of any post where one mentioned that he/she was asked to provide an affidavit.
> 
> Have you mentioned the name before marriage under Question Number 4 (form 80) if you have done so no worries it should be fine. Was the PAN Card, Aadhar Card etc issued for your spouse after marriage if so you can attach that as an evidence + the passport issued after marriage would bear your name and would serve as an additional supporting document to the Marriage certificate..
> 
> Further I do not think getting an affidavit made would be a major task if you have doubt that this might cause issues just get it made and have it uploaded on Immi Acount


Thanks friend. In form 80 in question 4, I had mentioned my wife's before marriage name. My marriage certificate has 4 pages, in that the first 2 pages have my details and my wife's details and the 3rd page is having marriage certificate content in English and the 4th page is having the complete marriage certificate form of the registrar office in Hindi language. In my wife's documents section, in relationship evidence, I uploaded 3 documents - my marriage certificate(having 4 pages which I described above), my passport having my wife's name in spouse name field and my wife's Aadhar card which has her name and below that is written W/O and then my name. Actually I do not want to go for affidavit creation as currently I am at my workcity and all original documents are at my native city and both me and my wife are from the same native city, so if I have to get the affidavit created, then I will have to go to my native city (which I will be going but at Holi, so there is still nearly more than 2 weeks for it) and by that time already a CO contact may be there in my visa application's processing. So what are your guesses about the below queries:
1. Chances of CO asking me for affidavit for my wife's name change due to marriage?
2. A more bigger question - chances of CO asking me for my wife's before marriage name PCC? My wife did not had any passport before marriage and I got her passport applied in Dec-2016 and got her passport created last month in Jan-2017 with obviously her name after marriage. So this wife's before marriage name PCC is becoming a nightmare for me. So what do you think are the chances of CO asking me regarding my wife's before marriage name PCC?
Please suggest. Thanks for your help as always.


----------



## misecmisc

justin787 said:


> I don't know exactly when it disappeared since I usually only check my account around once a week. So it definitely disappeared this week, but I don't know when exactly.
> 
> What I can say for sure is that for me, the tab was there since the second I submitted my application back in September, and it didn't disappear until this week.


Hi friend, Congrats as it seems to me to be a movement in your visa application's processing. After reading your post a thought came to my mind yesterday that may be in coming week you will get your visa. All the best to you. May be on coming Monday you may get your visa. May all those who are waiting for their visa get their visa soon. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## shaancm

Alhamdulillah

Today we got golden email for myself, my wife and 2 kids. 

ANZSCO 261313

May/2016: ACS Result 
April/2016: PTE (overall 7, 1 attempt) 
01/05/2016: EOI Submitted 65 points
03/08/2016: ITA Recieved 189
24/08/2016: Application Lodge
19/09/2016: CO Contact (request for meds n pcc GSM Brisbane)
10/10/2016 : IP
24/02/2017: Grant
22/09/2017: IED

Many thanks, This forum has been a great help. 

... Shaan


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Hey guys, i got invite from Ontario and iam going to go ahead with the application. My passport is going to get expired within a year, can i renew my passport and update dibp about it ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

shaancm said:


> Alhamdulillah
> 
> Today we got golden email for myself, my wife and 2 kids.
> 
> ANZSCO 261313
> 
> May/2016: ACS Result
> April/2016: PTE (overall 7, 1 attempt)
> 01/05/2016: EOI Submitted 65 points
> 03/08/2016: ITA Recieved 189
> 24/08/2016: Application Lodge
> 19/09/2016: CO Contact (request for meds n pcc GSM Brisbane)
> 10/10/2016 : IP
> 24/02/2017: Grant
> 22/09/2017: IED
> 
> Many thanks, This forum has been a great help.
> 
> ... Shaan


party bro.
congrats 
good luck with the move

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

OctNovDec said:


> I went through the document checklist the other day just to verify whether evidence of every employment has to be provided.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist
> 
> 
> 
> The link says only "claimed" employment details are required. So, maybe if we just stick with form 80 and 1221 for them as reference of work history without attaching any reference letters, what are they gonna do then?




If they wanted to do the verification, they will definitely find the right POC to do it. Simple google search will throw the contact details of the employer. Not a big deal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## mastkhare

shaancm said:


> Alhamdulillah
> 
> Today we got golden email for myself, my wife and 2 kids.
> 
> ANZSCO 261313
> 
> May/2016: ACS Result
> April/2016: PTE (overall 7, 1 attempt)
> 01/05/2016: EOI Submitted 65 points
> 03/08/2016: ITA Recieved 189
> 24/08/2016: Application Lodge
> 19/09/2016: CO Contact (request for meds n pcc GSM Brisbane)
> 10/10/2016 : IP
> 24/02/2017: Grant
> 22/09/2017: IED
> 
> Many thanks, This forum has been a great help.
> 
> ... Shaan




Congrats Shaan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKS20

gonnabeexpat said:


> Hey guys, i got invite from Ontario and iam going to go ahead with the application. My passport is going to get expired within a year, can i renew my passport and update dibp about it ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Congrats bro whats your crs score. 

RKS


----------



## sultan_azam

shaancm said:


> Alhamdulillah
> 
> Today we got golden email for myself, my wife and 2 kids.
> 
> ANZSCO 261313
> 
> May/2016: ACS Result
> April/2016: PTE (overall 7, 1 attempt)
> 01/05/2016: EOI Submitted 65 points
> 03/08/2016: ITA Recieved 189
> 24/08/2016: Application Lodge
> 19/09/2016: CO Contact (request for meds n pcc GSM Brisbane)
> 10/10/2016 : IP
> 24/02/2017: Grant
> 22/09/2017: IED
> 
> Many thanks, This forum has been a great help.
> 
> ... Shaan


congratulations for the visa grant...


----------



## OctNovDec

hari_it_ram said:


> If they wanted to do the verification, they will definitely find the right POC to do it. Simple google search will throw the contact details of the employer. Not a big deal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


But verifications aren't so simple, are they? If this mode of action was used then what would be the point of reference and relieving letters to begin with? I think they would be a CO contact asking for details of previous employment. I'm concerned about this because a cousin of mine was unemployed for 2 years at the start of his career, and we are kind of worried about how to fill that gap. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## katts007

gonnabeexpat said:


> Hey guys, i got invite from Ontario and iam going to go ahead with the application. My passport is going to get expired within a year, can i renew my passport and update dibp about it ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Congrats buddy!


----------



## hari_it_ram

We are discussing about the employment verification right? not about gaps? 

If you have worked/working in a company and DIBP wants to verify that, they will do it in anyway. Does not matter whether you provide enough details or not. Reference letter was provided to justify your roles and responsibilities. Not all application goes through the verification process. It depends on the CO to take the call. The more doc we provide, the more he gets satisfied. 

With regards to *gaps*, you have to be honest with respect to gaps as DIBP very keen to know what we did in those periods and how we supported our self. If your cousin was supported by family members for those 2 years, then nothing wrong in say it so. Having gaps is not a negative to any profile w.r.t VISA application as they are not recruiting  . They just wanted to know where we are during the gap and what we did. Nothing to be concerned.



OctNovDec said:


> But verifications aren't so simple, are they? If this mode of action was used then what would be the point of reference and relieving letters to begin with? I think they would be a CO contact asking for details of previous employment. I'm concerned about this because a cousin of mine was unemployed for 2 years at the start of his career, and we are kind of worried about how to fill that gap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

shaancm said:


> Alhamdulillah
> 
> Today we got golden email for myself, my wife and 2 kids.
> 
> ANZSCO 261313
> 
> May/2016: ACS Result
> April/2016: PTE (overall 7, 1 attempt)
> 01/05/2016: EOI Submitted 65 points
> 03/08/2016: ITA Recieved 189
> 24/08/2016: Application Lodge
> 19/09/2016: CO Contact (request for meds n pcc GSM Brisbane)
> 10/10/2016 : IP
> 24/02/2017: Grant
> 22/09/2017: IED
> 
> Many thanks, This forum has been a great help.
> 
> ... Shaan


Congratulations dude they conduct any employment verification ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

RKS20 said:


> Congrats bro whats your crs score.
> 
> RKS


438

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

misecmisc said:


> Thanks friend. In form 80 in question 4, I had mentioned my wife's before marriage name. My marriage certificate has 4 pages, in that the first 2 pages have my details and my wife's details and the 3rd page is having marriage certificate content in English and the 4th page is having the complete marriage certificate form of the registrar office in Hindi language. In my wife's documents section, in relationship evidence, I uploaded 3 documents - my marriage certificate(having 4 pages which I described above), my passport having my wife's name in spouse name field and my wife's Aadhar card which has her name and below that is written W/O and then my name. Actually I do not want to go for affidavit creation as currently I am at my workcity and all original documents are at my native city and both me and my wife are from the same native city, so if I have to get the affidavit created, then I will have to go to my native city (which I will be going but at Holi, so there is still nearly more than 2 weeks for it) and by that time already a CO contact may be there in my visa application's processing. So what are your guesses about the below queries:
> 1. Chances of CO asking me for affidavit for my wife's name change due to marriage?
> 2. A more bigger question - chances of CO asking me for my wife's before marriage name PCC? My wife did not had any passport before marriage and I got her passport applied in Dec-2016 and got her passport created last month in Jan-2017 with obviously her name after marriage. So this wife's before marriage name PCC is becoming a nightmare for me. So what do you think are the chances of CO asking me regarding my wife's before marriage name PCC?
> Please suggest. Thanks for your help as always.


1. I do not think they will ask for the affidavit
2. the current PCC should work just fine 
don't think too much relax things will just be fine and smooth


----------



## vikaschandra

shaancm said:


> Alhamdulillah
> 
> Today we got golden email for myself, my wife and 2 kids.
> 
> ANZSCO 261313
> 
> May/2016: ACS Result
> April/2016: PTE (overall 7, 1 attempt)
> 01/05/2016: EOI Submitted 65 points
> 03/08/2016: ITA Recieved 189
> 24/08/2016: Application Lodge
> 19/09/2016: CO Contact (request for meds n pcc GSM Brisbane)
> 10/10/2016 : IP
> 24/02/2017: Grant
> 22/09/2017: IED
> 
> Many thanks, This forum has been a great help.
> 
> ... Shaan


Congratulation to you and your family Shaan


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Hey guys, i got invite from Ontario and iam going to go ahead with the application. My passport is going to get expired within a year, can i renew my passport and update dibp about it ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes you can do that. Check the process of renewing the passport if they would do it since the expiry is within a year and not very soon.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vikaschandra said:


> Yes you can do that. Check the process of renewing the passport if they would do it since the expiry is within a year and not very soon.


Yes they would it has to be within a year of expiry, would it affect my processing time ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

shaancm said:


> Alhamdulillah
> 
> Today we got golden email for myself, my wife and 2 kids.
> 
> ANZSCO 261313
> 
> May/2016: ACS Result
> April/2016: PTE (overall 7, 1 attempt)
> 01/05/2016: EOI Submitted 65 points
> 03/08/2016: ITA Recieved 189
> 24/08/2016: Application Lodge
> 19/09/2016: CO Contact (request for meds n pcc GSM Brisbane)
> 10/10/2016 : IP
> 24/02/2017: Grant
> 22/09/2017: IED
> 
> Many thanks, This forum has been a great help.
> 
> ... Shaan


Subhanallah! Congrats.


----------



## gunu85

Is your intended state is NSW or other in application??


----------



## gunu85

ramarajan_me said:


> Same question..!!
> 
> Visa Lodged: 31 May
> Co contact: 8 June for PCC and medicals
> Replied: 29 June
> Status: Assessment in progress


Your intended state is NSW or other in application??


----------



## shaancm

Thank u all. No employment verification to my knowledge.


----------



## misecmisc

gonnabeexpat said:


> Yes they would it has to be within a year of expiry, would it affect my processing time ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi friend, my thinking says renewing of passport should not affect processing time, as it is just a process which you are following to renew your passport. May be they make take 1 or 2 days extra if they were going to issue your visa on previous passport and that day only you updated your new passport details, then may be they would take 1 or 2 days extra to issue you visa on your new passport. Anyways, even if they issue you visa on your previous passport, it would still allow you to go to Aus on your new passport, as technically you were given visa for your passport, but since the validity of passport expired, so you got your new passport issued. So relax.
Above is just my thinking, which can be incorrect.


----------



## BulletAK

hsam said:


> hi all,
> 
> Am new to this form.I have applied for 189 in 2016. I applied through a migration agent and the DIBP requested some information which my agent forwarded to me. I didn't had the immiaccount at that time and my migration agent was away and I couldn't contact the agent so I called the DIBP and they told me to send those documents through email to them. I emailed those docs and received the automatic,standard confirmation email from the gsm.
> Now I have read somewhere that if we send documents through email, the application process does gets delayed and slowed down (....for what ever reason). Is it true? Anyone else who submitted the docs requested by CO via email?
> Later my agent also uploaded those docs through Immi account as well and pressed information provided button. ( I came to get my own immiaccount as well later on).
> Kindly provide some feedback.


Hi hsam, can you please tell me from which city are you from and the name of your agent?

Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

vikaschandra said:


> 1. I do not think they will ask for the affidavit
> 2. the current PCC should work just fine
> don't think too much relax things will just be fine and smooth


Thanks for your wishes, friend :amen: .


----------



## misecmisc

gonnabeexpat said:


> Hey guys, i got invite from Ontario and iam going to go ahead with the application. My passport is going to get expired within a year, can i renew my passport and update dibp about it ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Congrats friend.


----------



## dbimmigrant84

gonnabeexpat said:


> Hey guys, i got invite from Ontario and iam going to go ahead with the application. My passport is going to get expired within a year, can i renew my passport and update dibp about it ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


You can update your passport and update both Ontario and DIBP. If I remember correctly, passport should be valid for more than an year for Canada


----------



## gonnabeexpat

dbimmigrant84 said:


> You can update your passport and update both Ontario and DIBP. If I remember correctly, passport should be valid for more than an year for Canada


Got it.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Yes they would it has to be within a year of expiry, would it affect my processing time ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


No it would not affect your processing time. The processing usually would get delayed due to other factors like employment verification, external security checks, education verification etcetera


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vikaschandra said:


> No it would not affect your processing time. The processing usually would get delayed due to other factors like employment verification, external security checks, education verification etcetera


Thanks for the confirmation vikas . Do i need to get a new PCC if that's the case ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## _ritz

Thank you vikas for your reply. I have uploaded all documents including PCC, form 80 and 1221 for myself and spouse so expecting a direct grant. Fingers crossed!! 



vikaschandra said:


> Not all applicants receive Immi Assessment Commencement Email some CO's tend to send it to the applicants when they pick up the case for processing. This does not mean it would go for verification or external checks. No indicators on that as of now.
> 
> hopefully you have uploaded all the required documents including form 80 and form 1221. if all in place pray for speedy grant . Best wishes with your application


----------



## nileshamruskar

Hello,

I am struggling since Jan 2016 and still waiting for Invitation? Can someone suggest me what should be the problem in my case.

Occupation: 261313 Software Engineer.

PTE: 10/03/2015
PTE Academic: L/66 R/65 S/75 W/71 - Overall 66
Visa: 190
State : Victoria
EA: 21/01/2016
EOI submitted: 12/02/2016 - 60 points
Rejected : 11/11/2016

Resubmitted the EOI ( Attached 190 with 189)

EOI: 17/11/2016 
Points for 189: 60
Points for 190: 65 


Still no response  Can someone tell me whether I have a chance of getting it on looking over my case?

Please suggest


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

nileshamruskar said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am struggling since Jan 2016 and still waiting for Invitation? Can someone suggest me what should be the problem in my case.
> 
> Occupation: 261313 Software Engineer.
> 
> PTE: 10/03/2015
> PTE Academic: L/66 R/65 S/75 W/71 - Overall 66
> Visa: 190
> State : Victoria
> EA: 21/01/2016
> EOI submitted: 12/02/2016 - 60 points
> Rejected : 11/11/2016
> 
> Resubmitted the EOI ( Attached 190 with 189)
> 
> EOI: 17/11/2016
> Points for 189: 60
> Points for 190: 65
> 
> 
> Still no response  Can someone tell me whether I have a chance of getting it on looking over my case?
> 
> Please suggest


60 points for 189 right? Will take time 

Please re-take PTE


----------



## nileshamruskar

ok. I do score 65 pts for 190. It will take time too ?


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

nileshamruskar said:


> ok. I do score 65 pts for 190. It will take time too ?


Victoria and ACT are closed until March and May 2017 respectively 

Yes with 65 points 190 will take minimum 6 weeks. You can check others here

Software Engineer Immigration to Australia PR Visa

BTW:

If you score above >79 in PTE, you will get invite in next round for 189


----------



## nileshamruskar

ok. Thank you for all the information. I see you have scored out of in all modules. It would be more than helpful if you can give some tips or share secrets which can help me cross 79.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

nileshamruskar said:


> ok. Thank you for all the information. I see you have scored out of in all modules. It would be more than helpful if you can give some tips or share secrets which can help me cross 79.


This helped me a lot

http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/PTEA_Test_Tips.pdf

https://www.youtube.com/e2language


----------



## nileshamruskar

Thank you very much mate. I will surely take some help from it. Tc


----------



## Krish29

AUDream2017 said:


> Thanks dost.
> 
> I uploaded below documents.
> 
> *Work experience:*
> 
> All RnR Letters
> All Offer Letters
> All Relieving Letters
> All Experience Letters
> All Pay Slips
> All Form 16s
> Last 6 years Bank Statements
> 
> *Education:*
> 
> Degree Certificate
> Degree Marksheets
> Diploma Certificate
> Diploma Marksheets
> 10th Certificate
> 10th Marksheet
> 
> *Birth:*
> 
> Birth Certificate (all 3 applicants)
> Passport (all 3 applicants)
> 10th Certificate
> 
> *
> Marriage/Relationship:*
> 
> Marriage Certificate (all 2 applicants)
> Affidavit for Name Change after Marriage (Wife)
> Passport
> 
> Last 3 years family travel tickets
> 
> *IDs:*
> 
> Singapore NRIC IDs (for all 3 applicants)
> 
> *Forms:*
> 
> Form 80 (me & spouse)
> Form 1221 (me & spouse)
> 
> *Other:*
> 
> All PCCs (me & spouse)
> Medicals for all
> 
> 
> 
> If you upload these documents up front, then no one can stop you to get the grant in 15-20 days.
> 
> 
> One more thing is very important (Perfection and Faith) - actually, I like perfection, so I did all perfectly from my heart.
> 
> 
> All the best mere dost.....


Congratulations on your PR grant👍

I had uploaded all docs even more than what you have listed... But hvn't even received an acknowledgement email yet... Im not sure whether a CO looked into my file or not..

I strongly feel applicants from job code 261313 should be lucky.... As per my immitracker, they are getting grant quicker than any other job code.... You are a clear evident to it... 

I also feel my code 263111 is least deadliest code....as per immitracker the grants are very less.. very slow in progress.... hopefully it will change this year🤔

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

gonnabeexpat said:


> Thanks for the confirmation vikas . Do i need to get a new PCC if that's the case ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Renewal of passport (because of current passport getting expired) would not lead to new PCC, rather PCC validity would decide if new PCC is needed. Since PCC validity is 1 year, so new PCC can be requested only after your current PCC validity expires.


----------



## _ritz

Congratulations for the grant



shaancm said:


> Alhamdulillah
> 
> Today we got golden email for myself, my wife and 2 kids.
> 
> ANZSCO 261313
> 
> May/2016: ACS Result
> April/2016: PTE (overall 7, 1 attempt)
> 01/05/2016: EOI Submitted 65 points
> 03/08/2016: ITA Recieved 189
> 24/08/2016: Application Lodge
> 19/09/2016: CO Contact (request for meds n pcc GSM Brisbane)
> 10/10/2016 : IP
> 24/02/2017: Grant
> 22/09/2017: IED
> 
> Many thanks, This forum has been a great help.
> 
> ... Shaan


----------



## Krish29

misecmisc said:


> Renewal of passport (because of current passport getting expired) would not lead to new PCC, rather PCC validity would decide if new PCC is needed. Since PCC validity is 1 year, so new PCC can be requested only after your current PCC validity expires.


I think new passport will leads to expiry of existing PCC.. basically they are issuing PCC based on the passport number... But it is based on how CO is going to come back on PCC part.... 

Experts can clarify this....

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Victoria and ACT are closed until March and May 2017 respectively
> 
> Yes with 65 points 190 will take minimum 6 weeks. You can check others here
> 
> Software Engineer Immigration to Australia PR Visa
> 
> BTW:
> 
> If you score above >79 in PTE, you will get invite in next round for 189


Victoria is closed till June 2017...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## _ritz

Congratulations for getting an invite from Ontario...best luck with further process 



gonnabeexpat said:


> Hey guys, i got invite from Ontario and iam going to go ahead with the application. My passport is going to get expired within a year, can i renew my passport and update dibp about it ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

Krish29 said:


> I think new passport will leads to expiry of existing PCC.. basically they are issuing PCC based on the passport number... But it is based on how CO is going to come back on PCC part....
> 
> Experts can clarify this....
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


My thinking says even though PCC is issued based on passport number, but still PCC is issued to a person and not to his passport - so if the PCC validity remains, the person still has character clearance - so just renewal of passport does not make the existing PCC expire.


----------



## Krish29

misecmisc said:


> My thinking says even though PCC is issued based on passport number, but still PCC is issued to a person and not to his passport - so if the PCC validity remains, the person still has character clearance - so just renewal of passport does not make the existing PCC expire.


Bro ... Do you remember they stamp PCC on passport with country name and file number??? 

Once you get a renewed passport, they also put cancelled seal on your old one...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> Hey guys, i got invite from Ontario and iam going to go ahead with the application. My passport is going to get expired within a year, can i renew my passport and update dibp about it ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Yes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Krish29 said:


> Bro ... Do you remember they stamp PCC on passport with country name and file number???
> 
> Once you get a renewed passport, they also put cancelled seal on your old one...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yeah this is what iam worried about.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

Krish29 said:


> Bro ... Do you remember they stamp PCC on passport with country name and file number???
> 
> Once you get a renewed passport, they also put cancelled seal on your old one...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Friend, on passport renewal, they will put cancel stamp on old passport. But putting cancel stamp on old passport, does not mean that whatever is mentioned in the old passport gets cancelled - had this not been the case, then whatever visa a person has on his old passport would also get expired on putting cancel stamp on old passport - which is not the case. Putting cancel stamp on old passport only signifies that that old passport's validity has expired and the person cannot travel using that old passport.


----------



## Krish29

misecmisc said:


> Friend, on passport renewal, they will put cancel stamp on old passport. But putting cancel stamp on old passport, does not mean that whatever is mentioned in the old passport gets cancelled - had this not been the case, then whatever visa a person has on his old passport would also get expired on putting cancel stamp on old passport - which is not the case. Putting cancel stamp on old passport only signifies that that old passport's validity has expired and the person cannot travel using that old passport.


Friend, pls read your PCC once....it is clearly states that PCC is given to the person who holds the passport... According to me, PCC gets expired along with passport....

@gonnabeexpat

Would suggest you to go to passport seva office to enquire about this... 

Pls don't go by our assumptions...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

When we get a new passport, do we have to return the old one (in India) ?


----------



## Krish29

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> When we get a new passport, do we have to return the old one (in India) ?


No need...they will just put a cancelled seal on the first page..

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramarajan_me

gunu85 said:


> ramarajan_me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same question..!!
> 
> Visa Lodged: 31 May
> Co contact: 8 June for PCC and medicals
> Replied: 29 June
> Status: Assessment in progress
> 
> 
> 
> Your intended state is NSW or other in application??
Click to expand...

It's 189..


----------



## ibbz87

guys now that i got grant i feel that getting pr was easy part and now starts the hard part.
i am in a dilemma and need your help.
my wife is pregnent and delivery is expected im 3rd week of june that mean she has 5 more weeks that is till 28th week to travel.
Now i am facing a problem of housing.
can you guys give me some sort of advise on this please and how i go about getting an apartment asap.
i dont have more than a month to travel.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## tgurmani

abhishek5855 said:


> Hello all..
> Following are my timelines:
> Accountant 221111 (b.cpm+ CA+ CPA+ 5years exp)
> PTE: 90,90,90,80 - Nov 18, 2016
> Academic assessment cpa- Dec 19,2016.
> Employment assessment- Jan 13, 2017.
> EOI lodged: 17th Jan 2017
> Invited: 18th Jan 2017.
> Visa lodged: 2nd Feb 2017
> On 20th feb i got an email that the CO has been assigned (Adelaide) and currently they do NOT require any further documents..
> Can anyone tell me whats the fate of my case? Do they ask for documents in the first email itself or they email regarding assigning of CO first..?
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk




You will get grant in 2 to 3 weeks, if u just got CO commencement email and status is Assessment in Progress. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgurmani

_ritz said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 29th Jan and uploaded all docs by 7th Feb-2017. On 16th Feb I got an email from GSM Adelaide CO with subject "IMMI Assessment Commence".
> 
> Uploaded all relevant documents for myself and spouse and also completed medicals before CO was allocated.
> 
> So not sure if this is just a notification email from GSM Adelaide or does it indicate any external check or employment verification in future?
> 
> Please share your experience if you have got "IMMI Assessment Commence" email.
> 
> @andrey, @sultan, @vikas will appreciate your responses.




You will get grant very soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1

Guys , just a bit curious - is there any priority processing by country for visa 189 ?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

aumelb1 said:


> Guys , just a bit curious - is there any priority processing by country for visa 189 ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


No priority processing based on country


----------



## andreyx108b

aumelb1 said:


> Guys , just a bit curious - is there any priority processing by country for visa 189 ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk




Not priority as is, there are two list of countries high risk and low risk. Low risk are processed much faster. 

Its not a priority list, but rather security checks process requirements, and for low risk it takes less time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1

andreyx108b said:


> Not priority as is, there are two list of countries high risk and low risk. Low risk are processed much faster.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are countries low or high risk? Is there any list? Thanks

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

aumelb1 said:


> What are countries low or high risk? Is there any list? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk




You can google, the list is published by DIBP. 

Summary: The low risk are visa free countries 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray_of_hope

Still waiting for the grant. It's a real test of patience.

At the 5 month period I tried emailing and then calling up the DIBP helpline to no avail.
At every interaction you get a different response. 
I did expect vague answers in terms of the current status and ETA but did not expect such disjointed unrelated responses to my queries.


----------



## hari_it_ram

ibbz87 said:


> guys now that i got grant i feel that getting pr was easy part and now starts the hard part.
> i am in a dilemma and need your help.
> my wife is pregnent and delivery is expected im 3rd week of june that mean she has 5 more weeks that is till 28th week to travel.
> Now i am facing a problem of housing.
> can you guys give me some sort of advise on this please and how i go about getting an apartment asap.
> i dont have more than a month to travel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




Did you tried Airbnb? It's seems to be a easy way for many travelvers to find accommodation in short span. All the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## CaJn

ibbz87 said:


> guys now that i got grant i feel that getting pr was easy part and now starts the hard part.
> i am in a dilemma and need your help.
> my wife is pregnent and delivery is expected im 3rd week of june that mean she has 5 more weeks that is till 28th week to travel.
> Now i am facing a problem of housing.
> can you guys give me some sort of advise on this please and how i go about getting an apartment asap.
> i dont have more than a month to travel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Which City are you planning to land? If it is Sydney I can give you contact who provides furnished apartments, but would be priced on the higher side. This would help to get accommodation ASAP, after which you can search for one based on your preference and location of suburb.


----------



## anmath

What are the chances of getting an ITA for 263111 with 65 points in March ??


----------



## Krish29

anmath said:


> What are the chances of getting an ITA for 263111 with 65 points in March ??


When did you submitted EOI??


----------



## AUDream2017

Thank you so much all and all the best.....


----------



## ibbz87

hari_it_ram said:


> Did you tried Airbnb? It's seems to be a easy way for many travelvers to find accommodation in short span. All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


still looking.


CaJn said:


> Which City are you planning to land? If it is Sydney I can give you contact who provides furnished apartments, but would be priced on the higher side. This would help to get accommodation ASAP, after which you can search for one based on your preference and location of suburb.


planning to land in adelaide but i dont know if i woild be able to get an accomodation for 4 months within 10 days of landing?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## anmath

Krish29 said:


> When did you submitted EOI??




Will submit on monday... received acs this week


----------



## abeden

vikaschandra said:


> Why would you want to do that? asking for VAC2 would not ensure you grant in few days.. Do not have the notion that applicants with VAC2 payments get granted faster than other applicants. Either ways DIBP will do what they need to do with the application (Review, send for verification,


thanks for replying. most of what i read received their grant quickly after paying vac2, so i thought if we just pay it will lessen the waiting period hehe. but you are right, we will just wait.


----------



## abeden

andreyx108b said:


> Stop giving false advice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that was just a suggestion, i wasn't giving "false" advise. it is our right to complain and ask them what is happening, i mean we have waited for more than 6months. (and it wasn't a complex case to begin with, only lacking doc was proof of english) if others choose to be silent and wait, i commend them. but i will not sit pretty and wait, i need to know what is happening in our case so i filed a complaint, and they replied.  all i needed to hear was that they are working on it.


----------



## andreyx108b

abeden said:


> that was just a suggestion, i wasn't giving "false" advise. it is our right to complain and ask them what is happening, i mean we have waited for more than 6months. (and it wasn't a complex case to begin with, only lacking doc was proof of english) if others choose to be silent and wait, i commend them. but i will not sit pretty and wait, i need to know what is happening in our case so i filed a complaint, and they replied.  all i needed to hear was that they are working on it.




Australian Permanent residency is a privilege not your right. 

It will be granted once decision to grant it to you has been made, not when you decided it has to be granted. 

Complaints are accepted after a year if i remember correctly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abeden

andreyx108b said:


> Australian Permanent residency is a privilege not your right.
> 
> It will be granted once decision to grant it to you has been made, not when you decided it has to be granted.
> 
> Complaints are accepted after a year if i remember correctly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i meant our "right" to know what is happening in our case. every applicant is entitled to that. filed a complaint after 6 months, they replied after a week, on a saturday.


----------



## andreyx108b

abeden said:


> i meant our "right" to know what is happening in our case. every applicant is entitled to that. filed a complaint after 6 months, they replied after a week, on a saturday.




You can call and ask, not sure what complaint you mean. Some members call 3 times a week... till being told to stop calling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abeden

andreyx108b said:


> You can call and ask, not sure what complaint you mean. Some members call 3 times a week... till being told to stop calling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha.. i'm not like that. they replied to me in the email, that is enough. now i can wait. but i'll probably send another email in 3 months haha


----------



## aumelb1

abeden said:


> haha.. i'm not like that. they replied to me in the email, that is enough. now i can wait. but i'll probably send another email in 3 months haha


Don't be so agitated , it's their job but imagine you working there in immigration and you are being received hundreds of thousands visa applications... How would you respond? I remember Bruce Almighty would click one button for all requests yet it's merely impossible for them to act that quick sometimes 

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbimmigrant84

aumelb1 said:


> What are countries low or high risk? Is there any list? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=281593

Old thread but informative on high risk and low risk


----------



## ausilover

Hi friends, 
I am planning to move to australia ( preferably Melbourne) in April-May. Is anybody aware about any cheapest shared or rented accomodation in or around? And if anyone is planning to move there around April-May, please let me know.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

andreyx108b said:


> Australian Permanent residency is a privilege not your right.
> 
> It will be granted once decision to grant it to you has been made, not when you decided it has to be granted.
> 
> Complaints are accepted after a year if i remember correctly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Andrey, i completely agree with you. It is a privilege indeed, but I, as a applicant paid my hard earned money to see whether iam worthy of the privilege and it pains me to see other applicants with more complicated profile get grant before I. In my case, they have not asked for any extra documents but still its been more than 4 months and they have not made a decision yet. Iam not asking them to give me pr, please tell me wheyher iam worthy or not so that I can get on with my life  .

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1

gonnabeexpat said:


> Andrey, i completely agree with you. It is a privilege indeed, but I, as a applicant paid my hard earned money to see whether iam worthy of the privilege and it pains me to see other applicants with more complicated profile get grant before I. In my case, they have not asked for any extra documents but still its been more than 4 months and they have not made a decision yet. Iam not asking them to give me pr, please tell me wheyher iam worthy or not so that I can get on with my life  .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Brooo, patience....;-) 

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

ausilover said:


> Hi friends,
> I am planning to move to australia ( preferably Melbourne) in April-May. Is anybody aware about any cheapest shared or rented accomodation in or around? And if anyone is planning to move there around April-May, please let me know.


Look around for other related threads about living in Australia. Most of the applicants on this thread would be the ones waiting for the grant and once granted move out from here to find information else where. Try checking under Living in Australia


----------



## abeden

aumelb1 said:


> Don't be so agitated , it's their job but imagine you working there in immigration and you are being received hundreds of thousands visa applications... How would you respond? I remember Bruce Almighty would click one button for all requests yet it's merely impossible for them to act that quick sometimes
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


i do, i understand them. i know they are working really hard. and i am not the type of person who complains easily. but dude, it's been more than 6 months. ALL of my friends with more complicated cases got their visas within 3 months. our only lacking document is my husband's Proof of English yet our case is still in the "internal checking" (as per last email). no employment verification has been done as well.

i see you just recently lodged your visa. all the best! i hope they won't make you wait like most of us here.

bottom line, i just wished DIBP will be fair.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

abeden said:


> i do, i understand them. i know they are working really hard. and i am not the type of person who complains easily. but dude, it's been more than 6 months. ALL of my friends with more complicated cases got their visas within 3 months. our only lacking document is my husband's Proof of English yet our case is still in the "internal checking" (as per last email). no employment verification has been done as well.
> 
> i see you just recently lodged your visa. all the best! i hope they won't make you wait like most of us here.
> 
> bottom line, i just wished DIBP will be fair.


Dude i completely agree. In ca process you can order gcms notes which will give you the exact status of your application . In au that's not the case . They need to be more transparent. They are not obligated to give visa to those who paid the fee but they should say whats going with an applicant's application status. I raised the complaint purely out of frustration. 

When they say they have a huge back log how come some applicants are getting decisions in just 10 days?. This is highly unfair, huge work load should affect all the candidates not a select few    .

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aumelb1

abeden said:


> i do, i understand them. i know they are working really hard. and i am not the type of person who complains easily. but dude, it's been more than 6 months. ALL of my friends with more complicated cases got their visas within 3 months. our only lacking document is my husband's Proof of English yet our case is still in the "internal checking" (as per last email). no employment verification has been done as well.
> 
> i see you just recently lodged your visa. all the best! i hope they won't make you wait like most of us here.
> 
> bottom line, i just wished DIBP will be fair.


Thanks! You will get it within March

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Andrey, i completely agree with you. It is a privilege indeed, but I, as a applicant paid my hard earned money to see whether iam worthy of the privilege and it pains me to see other applicants with more complicated profile get grant before I. In my case, they have not asked for any extra documents but still its been more than 4 months and they have not made a decision yet. Iam not asking them to give me pr, please tell me wheyher iam worthy or not so that I can get on with my life  .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


It is our belief to think that the cases of other applicants are more complicated than our own but then how does DIBP see these applications matters. Not all the COs think and work alike which makes the cases different too. You have seen posts from people who have had application in received status since past one year, an instance when one of the applicants case went for verification after 13 months and adverse information was received from the employer causing natural justice yo be issued. The applicant assumed the case is clean and crisp to be finalised but there was a blockage right.
Hence, saying let us not see it the way we want. 

Agree and acknowledge with you that the communication could be more clearer than the way it is now but honestly this is one of the fastest and simplet immigration process that I have come across. 

Getting into anxiety and frustration wouldn't yield you anything. Relax Mate DIBP will surey acknowledge your worth just give it some time. 

Best wishes with your application


----------



## abeden

gonnabeexpat said:


> They need to be more transparent. They are not obligated to give visa to those who paid the fee but they should say whats going with an applicant's application status.
> 
> --My sentiments exactly.
> 
> Hoping and praying we'll receive the grants soon!


----------



## abeden

aumelb1 said:


> Thanks! You will get it within March
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


Thank you! I hope so!


----------



## sultan_azam

ibbz87 said:


> guys now that i got grant i feel that getting pr was easy part and now starts the hard part.
> i am in a dilemma and need your help.
> my wife is pregnent and delivery is expected im 3rd week of june that mean she has 5 more weeks that is till 28th week to travel.
> Now i am facing a problem of housing.
> can you guys give me some sort of advise on this please and how i go about getting an apartment asap.
> i dont have more than a month to travel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


you can use airbnb for rentals for initial days... for long stay you need to search something affordable


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vikaschandra said:


> It is our belief to think that the cases of other applicants are more complicated than our own but then how does DIBP see these applications matters. Not all the COs think and work alike which makes the cases different too. You have seen posts from people who have had application in received status since past one year, an instance when one of the applicants case went for verification after 13 months and adverse information was received from the employer causing natural justice yo be issued. The applicant assumed the case is clean and crisp to be finalised but there was a blockage right.
> Hence, saying let us not see it the way we want.
> 
> Agree and acknowledge with you that the communication could be more clearer than the way it is now but honestly this is one of the fastest and simplet immigration process that I have come across.
> 
> Getting into anxiety and frustration wouldn't yield you anything. Relax Mate DIBP will surey acknowledge your worth just give it some time.
> 
> Best wishes with your application


Yeah it makes sense. I presume you are talking about dakschs , poor guy , i feel that his nj is totally unwarranted . Dibp enquired the shop keepers near by his company and gave an nj after after 400 days.

Couldn't they have done this sooner !?.;

It is something that could happen to anyone. And this scares me the most  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Yeah it makes sense. I presume you are talking about dakschs , poor guy , i feel that his nj is totally unwarranted . Dibp enquired the shop keepers near by his company and gave an nj after after 400 days.
> 
> Couldn't they have done this sooner !?.;
> 
> It is something that could happen to anyone. And this scares me the most
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


The locally engaged integrity officers sometimes tend to get the information from wrong place which leads to unwarranted decision making which indeed is incorrect. But then again we need to see the first hand information on what was mentioned on the NJ rather than making up our assumptions on what might have happened. 
True that this could have been done way to earlier helping the applicant avoid stress. 

As misecmisc says "May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals"


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> Andrey, i completely agree with you. It is a privilege indeed, but I, as a applicant paid my hard earned money to see whether iam worthy of the privilege and it pains me to see other applicants with more complicated profile get grant before I. In my case, they have not asked for any extra documents but still its been more than 4 months and they have not made a decision yet. Iam not asking them to give me pr, please tell me wheyher iam worthy or not so that I can get on with my life  .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




I totally understand you - the fact is I was very very impatiently waiting for my grant too... but i also realized that not each case is the same, not each CO as quick and also that security checks may take a while - i prepared myself for 10-18 months, but got through in 3... i guess setting such expectation really helps. Double the SLA they have of 90 days, and when you get a grant next week (or after) you will be pleasantly surprised. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude i completely agree. In ca process you can order gcms notes which will give you the exact status of your application . In au that's not the case . They need to be more transparent. They are not obligated to give visa to those who paid the fee but they should say whats going with an applicant's application status. I raised the complaint purely out of frustration.
> 
> When they say they have a huge back log how come some applicants are getting decisions in just 10 days?. This is highly unfair, huge work load should affect all the candidates not a select few    .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




In ca they can make you wait for 5 years and then refuse because you didn't attach schedule A or a PCC without even trying to request it. Gcms notes give you some indication but they are not much of a use when you still have to wait longer. CA process is way way way longer its just a statistical fact. 

There is not much if a backlog, i am not sure where do you get this info from? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

andreyx108b said:


> In ca they can make you wait for 5 years and then refuse because you didn't attach schedule A or a PCC without even trying to request it. Gcms notes give you some indication but they are not much of a use when you still have to wait longer. CA process is way way way longer its just a statistical fact.
> 
> There is not much if a backlog, i am not sure where do you get this info from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh really, i didnt know this. I saw the gcms notes of my friend and it was quite detailed. It said whether the background check for applicant has gotten over or not and whether the applicant satisfies all the aspects of immigration law.

Anyhow you are correct though. Ca cos will reject application citing menial reasons. 

Many applicants who called dibp have been told that due to huge case load it is taking time for them to process the applications. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> Oh really, i didnt know this. I saw the gcms notes of my friend and it was quite detailed. It said whether the background check for applicant has gotten over or not and whether the applicant satisfies all the aspects of immigration law.
> 
> Anyhow you are correct though. Ca cos will reject application citing menial reasons.
> 
> Many applicants who called dibp have been told that due to huge case load it is taking time for them to process the applications.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




They are detailed like: BG started 11/12/13, file checked 13/12/14 - but you cant make much out of it or change anything. 

Case load is big, yes, but as "backlog" i will say no, they are mostly on track. 

Guys, above all, i understand frustration from wait - dont take me wrong. I wish everyone a quick grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

For all those who are waiting (including me), please read the below lines, which were said by some great persons:

Why worry about something, which we can change? Instead of worrying, take action to change that thing.
Why worry about something, which we cannot change? What can our worrying do in this scenario.
Future is uncertain. We can think what will happen in future, but what will actually happen in future may be something different. So when we do not know exactly what is going to happen in future, why to hold onto our future plans so tightly that our current lives feel miserable.
 5 things apply to all sentient beings - we will age, become sick, die, whatever is near and dear to us will inevitably be separated from us and we are all owners of our actions and heir to our action's results. So anything which we will get, if we have to loose it finally, then what is the point of getting so depressed and living our current lives too miserably over the idea of just not getting quickly what we are wanting. It is not that we should not try to make effort to achieve our goals, rather we should put our best effort to achieve our goals, but after all the needed effort has been made and after it nothing is in our control, so then at this stage what is the point of making our lives more miserable by ourselves by just having thoughts of not getting our dreams materialized quickly.
The above lines in this post are not to make you depressed and become fearful of what may happen in future, rather to help us to see things and think about situations from a different and even broader perspective.

Now coming to the wait thing - I think there is nothing much we can do about it. So may be what we can try to do is - give ourselves some time like say 3 months for waiting or may be 1 more month at your current stage and during this time, we just wait without complaining about it. After this time and in the situation of no decision or progress seems to be happening on visa application's processing, we should just drop this idea on say the first day of the fourth month and continue with our lives. If visa will come in future, it is good and if visa does not come in near future, our lives will at least be progressing like a river, instead of becoming a stagnant pool of water. I myself has given me 3 months of time for a decision to be made on my visa applcation's processing, so I will wait for 3 months, but if in these 3 months no progress happens on my application, then on the first day of 4th month, I will drop the idea of going to Aus completely and will then look for other foreign countries where I can go and try to earn some good money for my family.

I sincerely wish that may all who are waiting to get their visa, get their visa soon. Whatever happens in life, happens for good - even though we may not understand its goodness immediately, but may be 3 or 4 years down the line we may understand the significance of the occurrence of that thing. Given all situations, specially the negative ones, we should always try to do good and try not to do bad, thereby we can be sure that at least in future, good things would happen to us. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## abeden

"then on the first day of 4th month, I will drop the idea of going to Aus completely and will then look for other foreign countries where I can go and try to earn some good money for my family."

-my plan B is to look for a work sponsorship in AU.  working on that.

sorry quick question peeps, what's natural justice? what happens if you get issued NJ? does this mean your visa is refused? thanks


----------



## gonnabeexpat

My plan b is canada  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmartB

abeden said:


> sorry quick question peeps, what's natural justice? what happens if you get issued NJ? does this mean your visa is refused? thanks


Natural Justice Letter is like a Cover*Letter*from the Australia immigration department, stating reasons or discrepancies with the (in most cases) employment information provided. You are then asked to explain or provide supporting documents or information refuting or supporting those claims.

And no, this doesn't mean you get refused. It depends on the information provided, CO handling the case..etc


----------



## Areeb126

gonnabeexpat said:


> My plan b is canada
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


My friend can you share your time line please???


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Areeb126 said:


> My friend can you share your time line please???


261313
Sep 1 invites
Oct 1 lodged 
Uploaded all documents upfront
From then on no uoda5es or co contact  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigm0n

gonnabeexpat said:


> 261313
> Sep 1 invites
> Oct 1 lodged
> Uploaded all documents upfront
> From then on no uoda5es or co contact
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Don't worry mate, we have pretty same timelines. 

For me a god thing is that I'll be traveling to INDIA for 3 weeks and will be full busy with loads of work. 

Good time in distraction and will avoid the forum updates as well.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
In form 80, in the employment details section, I have mentioned my employment details. But there were 3 weeks to 1 month gaps between leaving previous company and joining next company, which I have not mentioned as gaps as unemployment durations. So a query has just raised in my mind - do I also need to mention these 3 weeks to 1 month gap durations during job change in form 80 in unemployment category? Any ideas please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

gonnabeexpat said:


> My plan b is canada
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Bro, why not add plan C? enhance your skillset and establish in India for time being, instead of funding these visa organisations. 

On positive note, I think your grant is near as andrey mentioned 90% of cases get finalised in 6 months. 

Pls remember God will bless only when we are ready for AU. My wife tells me this since we wished direct grant but God delayed it through agent for some reason. Just my thoughts.

All the best!


----------



## ethical.prodigy

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> In form 80, in the employment details section, I have mentioned my employment details. But there were 3 weeks to 1 month gaps between leaving previous company and joining next company, which I have not mentioned as gaps as unemployment durations. So a query has just raised in my mind - do I also need to mention these 3 weeks to 1 month gap durations during job change in form 80 in unemployment category? Any ideas please suggest. Thanks.


My views:
The form has Month and year. I think gap of few weeks should be fine. If gap is for month or more than that, we should mention it.


----------



## asifzia11

Hi how are you all? Iv updated my EOI today with 60 for 189 and 65 for 190 with PTE English 65 all bands. My occupation is developer programer. Do you guys think I'll b able to receive NSW invitation. Thanks in advance for your time.
Regards,
Asif


----------



## sujatham09

Hi Experts,

Need your suggestion here.

I have lodged my Visa application for 189 under 261111 on 5th Jan 2017 and awaiting Visa.

However i have just realized that i have made a mistake in my application.

I have mentioned "Duration of overseas employment:5 years in the past 10 years" thinking it is onsite assignment details ,though i have 7+years of experience.The points would not differ for 5 or 7 years of experience, but would there be any problem because of incorrect information.The supporting documents CV,Payslips,Reference letters all provide the information of 7+ years of experience.

Also, Will this be a problem later for any security clearance?

Should we be communicating to the CO regarding the mistake

Request your inputs/suggestions on these.

Thank Much.


----------



## vikaschandra

sujatham09 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your suggestion here.
> 
> I have lodged my Visa application for 189 under 261111 on 5th Jan 2017 and awaiting Visa.
> 
> However i have just realized that i have made a mistake in my application.
> 
> I have mentioned "Duration of overseas employment:5 years in the past 10 years" thinking it is onsite assignment details ,though i have 7+years of experience.The points would not differ for 5 or 7 years of experience, but would there be any problem because of incorrect information.The supporting documents CV,Payslips,Reference letters all provide the information of 7+ years of experience.
> 
> Also, Will this be a problem later for any security clearance?
> 
> Should we be communicating to the CO regarding the mistake
> 
> Request your inputs/suggestions on these.
> 
> Thank Much.


you should correct the information provided. use the update us section on immi account or use Form. 1023. Notification of incorrect answer(s)


----------



## CaJn

bigm0n said:


> Don't worry mate, we have pretty same timelines.
> 
> For me a god thing is that I'll be traveling to INDIA for 3 weeks and will be full busy with loads of work.
> 
> Good time in distraction and will avoid the forum updates as well.


Good that you get some distraction!

I hope you'r planning to update DIBP about your change in status? As I saw advice from Sultan that we need to notify of any travel for close to 2 weeks and above.

PS: I applied on 16/Sep, contact by Adelaide on 27/09; IP on 18/10


----------



## jai-boy

All, I remember there is an google sheet where we enter the visa statuses that gives some appx info on the timeline. Can someone share it one more time please?


----------



## CaJn

jai-boy said:


> All, I remember there is an google sheet where we enter the visa statuses that gives some appx info on the timeline. Can someone share it one more time please?


Why don't you try the elaborate analytics available in Immitracker?

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189/analytics


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Day 149 😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

gonnabeexpat said:


> Day 149 😢
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Have u received any response after complaint?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

farjaf said:


> Have u received any response after complaint?


No response till now. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssivagct

*189 Visa grant after Medicals*

Hi Guys ,

I got CO contact for the medicals on 15th Feb 2017 and got medical clearance on 20th Feb 2017. When can I expect visa grant?

My timelines:

Software Engineer (65 Points 189 visa)

PTE A: 1st Nov 2016
ACS: 1st Dec 2016
EOI: 2nd Dec 2016
ITA: 18th Jan 2017
189 Visa Lodgement (all docs incl PCC except Medicals): 26th Jan 2017
CO Contact: 15th Feb 2017 (Requested medicals only) - GSM Adelaide
Medical Clearance: 20th Feb 2017

Visa Grant: ??


----------



## farjaf

gonnabeexpat said:


> No response till now.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


You might need call immi and follow up on this as well. lol


----------



## tapanagkumar

ssivagct said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I got CO contact for the medicals on 15th Feb 2017 and got medical clearance on 20th Feb 2017. When can I expect visa grant?
> 
> My timelines:
> 
> Software Engineer (65 Points 189 visa)
> 
> PTE A: 1st Nov 2016
> ACS: 1st Dec 2016
> EOI: 2nd Dec 2016
> ITA: 18th Jan 2017
> 189 Visa Lodgement (all docs incl PCC except Medicals): 26th Jan 2017
> CO Contact: 15th Feb 2017 (Requested medicals only) - GSM Adelaide
> Medical Clearance: 20th Feb 2017
> 
> Visa Grant: ??


Hi,

Was your application in Recieved state or was it in " review in progress" state before the CO has contacted you?

Regards

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssivagct

tapanagkumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was your application in Recieved state or was it in " review in progress" state before the CO has contacted you?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hi ,

I am not aware of the status since I am doing thru Agent. He won't give detailed information all the times. How about ur current status? when did you lodge ur application?


----------



## tapanagkumar

ssivagct said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am not aware of the status since I am doing thru Agent. He won't give detailed information all the times. How about ur current status? when did you lodge ur application?


I lodged my visa on 19th Feb and uploaded few documents on 21 Feb. My application is in Recieved state. I have to get the medicles for me and my family done. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## lesalesa

NO COUNT ON DAYS.... Waiting goes on....

189 - Engineering Technologist 233914
EOI - 6th July 2016
Invitation - 6th Aug 2016
Visa lodged - 12th Aug 2016 (upfront with all docs incl 4 country PCC (excluding Saudi Arabia) & incl medicals)
1st CO Contact - 10th Sep 2016 for kids stat declaration
Responded - 15th Sep 2016
2nd CO Contact - 22nd Oct 2016 for spouse exp certificate
Responded - 25th Oct 2016
3rd CO Contact - 25th Nov 2016 for Saudi PCC, self stat declaration
Responded - 6th Dec 2016 with non availability of Saudi PCC but with other supporting docs
4th CO Contact - 16th Feb 2017 for questionnaire on non availability of Saudi PCC
Responded with questionnaire - 16th Feb 2017

Awaiting feedback ...............


----------



## gonnabeexpat

farjaf said:


> You might need call immi and follow up on this as well. lol


Bah iam sick of calling them  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanavsharma

345 days.  (gone mad)


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
In this week I think that I should get a CO contact. So if in this week I do not get a CO contact and my case is not for direct grant, so logically it implies that my case has gone for employment verification - meaning at least for the coming 3 months there would be no update on my application(moreover all my companies are big MNCs, so if DIBP tries to contact my company since there are so many locations of my company, it may check at head-office and so my employment verification can go in stale state with the processing just moving in circles and the worse thing is I would not be having any information if my employment verification is going or not). So logically if by the end of this week, I do not get a CO contact, then in next week I should start on my plan B. What do you all think here? All thoughts are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## bigm0n

CaJn said:


> Good that you get some distraction!
> 
> I hope you'r planning to update DIBP about your change in status? As I saw advice from Sultan that we need to notify of any travel for close to 2 weeks and above.
> 
> PS: I applied on 16/Sep, contact by Adelaide on 27/09; IP on 18/10


That's true, I'll drop an email and my part done.


----------



## bigm0n

gonnabeexpat said:


> Bah iam sick of calling them
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Trust me no point calling, waste of time and money.


----------



## farjaf

gonnabeexpat said:


> Bah iam sick of calling them
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


They didn't responded to me after 30 days until I called them and got feedback response in 1 hour


----------



## kelynrowe2014

gonnabeexpat said:


> Hey guys, i got invite from Ontario and iam going to go ahead with the application. My passport is going to get expired within a year, can i renew my passport and update dibp about it ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


You will get the grant soon. Do not worry. I was so frustrated that I even was asking questions about refund on withdrawl of application.

Canada is a cold place. My brother in law moved there last year and I have heard all kind of stories about weather, jobs etc but yes it is a safe and peaceful place.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

kelynrowe2014 said:


> You will get the grant soon. Do not worry. I was so frustrated that I even was asking questions about refund on withdrawl of application.
> 
> Canada is a cold place. My brother in law moved there last year and I have heard all kind of stories about weather, jobs etc but yes it is a safe and peaceful place.


I know dude , i want a contingency and canada is one in case I get nj letter like dakschs after waiting for like a year

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

bigm0n said:


> That's true, I'll drop an email and my part done.


You just have to use 'Update us' in your immiaccount and it creates an attachment with the appropriate change document code, you will have to repeat the information for all the applicants in your application (based on the change / travel).


----------



## superman1

Hello Guys

my wife is applying for 189, ACS +ve, (age-30,degree-15,exp-10, total-55) will write PTE now for remaining 10 points:fingerscrossed:

I have my cousin( my dad's sister's son) he is an Australia citizen. can we claim this 10 points for family sponsor(489) or not???

or can we go for state sponsor(190) for 5 points ?

which one would you recommend. Just curious to know if we don't get 10 points in PTE.

appreciate --Thanks


----------



## Krish29

superman1 said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> my wife is applying for 189, ACS +ve, (age-30,degree-15,exp-10, total-55) will write PTE now for remaining 10 points:fingerscrossed:
> 
> I have my cousin( my dad's sister's son) he is an Australia citizen. can we claim this 10 points for family sponsor(489) or not???
> 
> or can we go for state sponsor(190) for 5 points ?
> 
> which one would you recommend. Just curious to know if we don't get 10 points in PTE.
> 
> appreciate --Thanks


I would suggest you to give PTE, if you get 10 points then you could apply for 189 visa which doesn't have any restrictions on location ... I believe that you need to stick to a particular location in 489 visa... Think abt it...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> In this week I think that I should get a CO contact. So if in this week I do not get a CO contact and my case is not for direct grant, so logically it implies that my case has gone for employment verification - meaning at least for the coming 3 months there would be no update on my application(moreover all my companies are big MNCs, so if DIBP tries to contact my company since there are so many locations of my company, it may check at head-office and so my employment verification can go in stale state with the processing just moving in circles and the worse thing is I would not be having any information if my employment verification is going or not). So logically if by the end of this week, I do not get a CO contact, then in next week I should start on my plan B. What do you all think here? All thoughts are welcome. Thanks.


good luck


----------



## sultan_azam

superman1 said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> my wife is applying for 189, ACS +ve, (age-30,degree-15,exp-10, total-55) will write PTE now for remaining 10 points:fingerscrossed:
> 
> I have my cousin( my dad's sister's son) he is an Australia citizen. can we claim this 10 points for family sponsor(489) or not???
> 
> or can we go for state sponsor(190) for 5 points ?
> 
> which one would you recommend. Just curious to know if we don't get 10 points in PTE.
> 
> appreciate --Thanks


one more option - -- 489 state nominated


----------



## kanavsharma

What is the procedure for Canada? 




gonnabeexpat said:


> kelynrowe2014 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will get the grant soon. Do not worry. I was so frustrated that I even was asking questions about refund on withdrawl of application.
> 
> Canada is a cold place. My brother in law moved there last year and I have heard all kind of stories about weather, jobs etc but yes it is a safe and peaceful place.
> 
> 
> 
> I know dude , i want a contingency and canada is one in case I get nj letter like dakschs after waiting for like a year
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## misecmisc

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> In this week I think that I should get a CO contact. So if in this week I do not get a CO contact and my case is not for direct grant, so logically it implies that my case has gone for employment verification - meaning at least for the coming 3 months there would be no update on my application(moreover all my companies are big MNCs, so if DIBP tries to contact my company since there are so many locations of my company, it may check at head-office and so my employment verification can go in stale state with the processing just moving in circles and the worse thing is I would not be having any information if my employment verification is going or not). So logically if by the end of this week, I do not get a CO contact, then in next week I should start on my plan B. What do you all think here? All thoughts are welcome. Thanks.


@gonnabeexpat, @cajn, @farjaf - your thoughts on my above thinking please, based on your experience of your visa application's processing? Thanks.

@Andrey, @vikas - what do you think about my above post? Any thoughts please? So please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

misecmisc said:


> @gonnabeexpat, @cajn, @farjaf - your thoughts on my above thinking please, based on your experience of your visa application's processing? Thanks.
> 
> @Andrey, @vikas - what do you think about my above post? Any thoughts please? So please suggest. Thanks.


Dude just forget about au pr after you gave lodged . No one knows how dibp works, if you're documents are not bogus you will get grant within 90 days. 

Whatever assumptions you make will only lead you to disappointment

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Sultan Bhai, good luck <*SNIP*> :yo:


 *English only, please - see Rule 6:http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

i said "good luck" for Australia and for canada(if you proceed there)

waiting for Australia or moving towards canada is your personal decision


----------



## CaJn

misecmisc said:


> Originally Posted by misecmisc View Post
> Hi All,
> In this week I think that I should get a CO contact. So if in this week I do not get a CO contact and my case is not for direct grant, so logically it implies that my case has gone for employment verification - meaning at least for the coming 3 months there would be no update on my application(moreover all my companies are big MNCs, so if DIBP tries to contact my company since there are so many locations of my company, it may check at head-office and so my employment verification can go in stale state with the processing just moving in circles and the worse thing is I would not be having any information if my employment verification is going or not). So logically if by the end of this week, I do not get a CO contact, then in next week I should start on my plan B. What do you all think here? All thoughts are welcome. Thanks.
> 
> @gonnabeexpat, @cajn, @farjaf - your thoughts on my above thinking please, based on your experience of your visa application's processing? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> @Andrey, @vikas - what do you think about my above post? Any thoughts please? So please suggest. Thanks.
Click to expand...

Long back I had commented that you should take it slow, and as suggested by Gonnabeexpat you will not be able to predict on how DIBP works. Both Andrey and Vikas over the weekend explained about many cases against our assumptions of our cases along with predictions.

So please hold on, and neither of us including those who have received their grants after a long wait deciphered the ways of DIBP. :amen:


----------



## maxibawa

Hi All,

If i already created an Immi Account and got the medicals done before getting an Invite, should i login and use the same Immi Account after i get invite or create a new one??
Please guide...


----------



## sultan_azam

maxibawa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If i already created an Immi Account and got the medicals done before getting an Invite, should i login and use the same Immi Account after i get invite or create a new one??
> Please guide...


i think you can use that too

better you create a new one, mention the HAP ID there which you used for medicals

experts can guide more on this


----------



## Krish29

sultan_azam said:


> i think you can use that too
> 
> better you create a new one, mention the HAP ID there which you used for medicals
> 
> experts can guide more on this


I used the same immi account for visa lodge and medicals... I created this account even before I got Invite...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxibawa

Krish29 said:


> I used the same immi account for visa lodge and medicals... I created this account even before I got Invite...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks Krish, did u got ur medicals done before the invite??


----------



## Krish29

maxibawa said:


> Thanks Krish, did u got ur medicals done before the invite??


No mate, I hd done medicals only after invite..but I generated HAP ID 2 weeks before the invite...

It is advisable to go for medicals after invite.... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxibawa

Krish29 said:


> No mate, I hd done medicals only after invite..but I generated HAP ID 2 weeks before the invite...
> 
> It is advisable to go for medicals after invite....
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I am thinking once i get invite, i will first generate HAP id and get the medicals done, then will initiate Invite.
Does that sound fine??


----------



## Krish29

maxibawa said:


> I am thinking once i get invite, i will first generate HAP id and get the medicals done, then will initiate Invite.
> Does that sound fine??


Sounds good 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## denizu

no grants today?


----------



## hamidaims

The CO advise me to send spouse PCC and English Proficiency. It needs almost 2-3 weeks to arrange these documents in my country.

During this 2-3 weeks. Will my assessment pause? or CO is working on my case?
Should I inform them that I need 2-3 weeks to arrange these documents?

Any expert pls.


----------



## denizu

hamidaims said:


> The CO advise me to send spouse PCC and English Proficiency. It needs almost 2-3 weeks to arrange these documents in my country.
> 
> During this 2-3 weeks. Will my assessment pause? or CO is working on my case?
> Should I inform them that I need 2-3 weeks to arrange these documents?
> 
> Any expert pls.


mate you need to upload these documents and press to "information provided" button within 28 days. only after CO will work on your case.


----------



## sultan_azam

hamidaims said:


> The CO advise me to send spouse PCC and English Proficiency. It needs almost 2-3 weeks to arrange these documents in my country.
> 
> During this 2-3 weeks. Will my assessment pause? or CO is working on my case?
> Should I inform them that I need 2-3 weeks to arrange these documents?
> 
> Any expert pls.


you get 28 days to provide the documents

if it is extending beyond that then provide evidence that you are trying to get the requested documents


----------



## andreyx108b

asifzia11 said:


> Hi how are you all? Iv updated my EOI today with 60 for 189 and 65 for 190 with PTE English 65 all bands. My occupation is developer programer. Do you guys think I'll b able to receive NSW invitation. Thanks in advance for your time.
> Regards,
> Asif



You have a decent chance.


----------



## hamidaims

sultan_azam said:


> you get 28 days to provide the documents
> 
> if it is extending beyond that then provide evidence that you are trying to get the requested documents


Should I provide these documents through email or just attach documents at my IMMi Account where all documents already attached?


----------



## sultan_azam

hamidaims said:


> Should I provide these documents through email or just attach documents at my IMMi Account where all documents already attached?


attach document in immiaccount, inform DIBP in email that you have uploaded requested documents, press INFORMATION PROVIDED after that


----------



## gonnabeexpat

How many grants reported today ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## denizu

gonnabeexpat said:


> How many grants reported today ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


none i guess


----------



## gonnabeexpat

denizu said:


> none i guess


Going to complete 5 months since visa lodge      it hurts   

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidaims

Is it possible for Direct Grant for High risk countries?


----------



## denizu

hamidaims said:


> Is it possible for Direct Grant for High risk countries?


if you upload all your documents before CO assignment, you most probably get direct grant. But i believe the time for the grant takes longer time than the applications from low risk countries.


----------



## dbimmigrant84

gonnabeexpat said:


> Going to complete 5 months since visa lodge      it hurts
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


My gut feeling is, you should get your grant before the completion of 6 months


----------



## denizu

hamidaims said:


> Is it possible for Direct Grant for High risk countries?


if you are asked to provide functional english proof, you should be getting your grant soon.


----------



## hamidaims

denizu said:


> if you are asked to provide functional english proof, you should be getting your grant soon.


Denizu... Is it confirm that If they ask functional English then they grant soon?

I uploaded all documents upfront expect of wife PCC before marriage and functional english...

what you say?


----------



## denizu

hamidaims said:


> Denizu... Is it confirm that If they ask functional English then they grant soon?
> 
> I uploaded all documents upfront expect of wife PCC before marriage and functional english...
> 
> what you say?


as I have read from internet, this forum and infromed from my agent that functional proof of english is the last stage before golden mail. I hope you will get your grant soon mate. I crossed my fingers for you.


----------



## hamidaims

denizu said:


> as I have read from internet, this forum and infromed from my agent that functional proof of english is the last stage before golden mail. I hope you will get your grant soon mate. I crossed my fingers for you.


O reallly thank you!!!!!!

I uploaded A-Z documents

like pay slips, salary bank statement, promotions letters, Tax documents, experience letter, Tax Challans, Tax deduction certificates.

May be that's why they direct ask me PCC and functional English....


----------



## newtooaustralia

Hello friends. I lodged my application for 3 applicants on 1st of jan 2017 and uploaded all the documents including form 80, 1221, Qatar pcc and Pakistan Pcc. I also completed the medicals before visa application lodgement and status changed to health clearance provided for all applicants including my wife and child on 1st week of January. I received email of "assessment commence" from GSM Adelaide on 23rd jan and then immidiately tab appeared in immiaccount to re attach form 80 which i uploaded on the same day. On 13 feb I notified for the change of circumstances as my wife became pregnant and attached doctor's letter in immiaccount. Can seniors please comment on my visa grant date.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

gonnabeexpat said:


> misecmisc said:
> 
> 
> 
> @gonnabeexpat, @cajn, @farjaf - your thoughts on my above thinking please, based on your experience of your visa application's processing? Thanks.
> 
> @andrey, @vikas - what do you think about my above post? Any thoughts please? So please suggest. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> dude just forget about au pr after you gave lodged . No one knows how dibp works, if you're documents are not bogus you will get grant within 90 days.
> 
> Whatever assumptions you make will only lead you to disappointment
> 
> sent from my redmi note 3 using tapatalk
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## ethical.prodigy

hamidaims said:


> denizu said:
> 
> 
> 
> as I have read from internet, this forum and infromed from my agent that functional proof of english is the last stage before golden mail. I hope you will get your grant soon mate. I crossed my fingers for you.
> 
> 
> 
> O reallly thank you!!!!!!
> 
> I uploaded A-Z documents
> 
> like pay slips, salary bank statement, promotions letters, Tax documents, experience letter, Tax Challans, Tax deduction certificates.
> 
> May be that's why they direct ask me PCC and functional English....
Click to expand...

All the best!


----------



## Marshall153

Hi All,

I am waiting for my invite for 189 with 65 points (261313 - EOI in 4th Jan '17). Expecting it tomorrow as the cut off date for the last round is 3rd Jan.

I have processed my application thro' an agent. Now one of my friend want to start the process for 189.
I have very limited knowledge on lodging a application, as even my immi account was created by my agent.

Could the experts here please advise or direct on how to start the process of our own?

Please direct me to the right thread or forum.

Apologies for posting this question in this forum.

Regards,
Marshall


----------



## newtooaustralia

Hello friends. I lodged my application for 3 applicants on 1st of jan 2017 and uploaded all the documents including form 80, 1221, Qatar pcc and Pakistan Pcc. I also completed the medicals before visa application lodgement and status changed to health clearance provided for all applicants including my wife and child on 1st week of January. I received email of "assessment commence" from GSM Adelaide on 23rd jan and then immidiately tab appeared in immiaccount to re attach form 80 which i uploaded on the same day. On 13 feb I notified for the change of circumstances as my wife became pregnant and attached doctor's letter in immiaccount. Can seniors please comment on my visa grant date.:confused2:


----------



## misecmisc

denizu said:


> none i guess


I guess since today is Monday, so may be the whole team would be working on different cases. Tomorrow there may be many grants. :cheer2:


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

1 Grant today as reported by myimmitracker.com


----------



## Ary_007

Hi Guys, I know I am posting here quite late. I had lodged my 189 visa on 29th Nov, 2016 got my CO assigned on 12th Dec asking for Medical clearance documents. After providing it I finally got my grant on 7th Feb, 2017. I am planning to move to Australia in May to Melbourne. If anyone going during that time msg me.


----------



## vikaschandra

misecmisc said:


> @gonnabeexpat, @cajn, @farjaf - your thoughts on my above thinking please, based on your experience of your visa application's processing? Thanks.
> 
> @Andrey, @vikas - what do you think about my above post? Any thoughts please? So please suggest. Thanks.


Honestly from my side it I have nothing more to say apart from waiting and giving dibp time to review your case.. it is merely 15 days since you lodged your visa don't loose your hope so fast. considering the number of applications coming in every day the workload of COs keep increasing let them at least review your file before starting to anticipate may odd things. 
I myself go blank reading such posts where the applicants have least of patience..what can we advise


----------



## vikaschandra

hamidaims said:


> Is it possible for Direct Grant for High risk countries?


Yes very much possible. I remember a case wherein the applicant received grant in 4 days


----------



## abeden

denizu said:


> as I have read from internet, this forum and infromed from my agent that functional proof of english is the last stage before golden mail. I hope you will get your grant soon mate. I crossed my fingers for you.


sadly, not in our case. that was the only thing we lacked (proof of english spouse) but we are still waiting. 6 mos and counting... 

i think if you choose to pay the vac2, it will be faster. from what i read here (wasn't aware before)


----------



## vikaschandra

Not to demotivate anyone but just piece of information to share.. last year After April people started to get delay emails from DIBP and the Grants dried out.. there were grants but few in number. Keep the hopes high and prepare yourself with lots of patience and hope this time the quota for this programme year does not end up being reaching its limit before the new quota is announced.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vikaschandra said:


> Not to demotivate anyone but just piece of information to share.. last year After April people started to get delay emails from DIBP and the Grants dried out.. there were grants but few in number. Keep the hopes high and prepare yourself with lots of patience and hope this time the quota for this programme year does not end up being reaching its limit before the new quota is announced.


              

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## patelmilanb

*does ACS recognise Mahatma Gandhi Kashi Vidyapith University degree as ICT Major*

Hi All,

one of my frnd has a BCA 3 year distance learning degree from Mahatma Gandhi Kashi Vidyapith University, Varanasi..

does ACS will consider and asses his degree.... he was actually doing B.E.I.T from one of the autonomous college in mumabi but then he realised his degree will not be valuable so he was also doing BCA from this university.. as far as he believes it will be recognised and assessed by ACS... any expert opinions?

Thanks


----------



## hari_it_ram

vikaschandra said:


> Not to demotivate anyone but just piece of information to share.. last year After April people started to get delay emails from DIBP and the Grants dried out.. there were grants but few in number. Keep the hopes high and prepare yourself with lots of patience and hope this time the quota for this programme year does not end up being reaching its limit before the new quota is announced.




That's understandable. However, post July 2017, it will be better if DIBP process the cases' that are lodged before July 2017 and process it, instead of giving direct grants to new applicants who will be applying after July 2017.

Just my thoughts and hope if the quota gets filled around April/May.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## adckbj88

denizu said:


> hamidaims said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible for Direct Grant for High risk countries?
> 
> 
> 
> if you upload all your documents before CO assignment, you most probably get direct grant. But i believe the time for the grant takes longer time than the applications from low risk countries.
Click to expand...

How do u determine if CO has been assigned, as I read in the forum the status for direct grants is as follow

Received to Finalized

Also, I can keep uploading additional documents if I can get hold on tto it to make my case stronger for Direct Grant.....


----------



## vikaschandra

hari_it_ram said:


> That's understandable. However, post July 2017, it will be better if DIBP process the cases' that are lodged before July 2017 and process it, instead of giving direct grants to new applicants who will be applying after July 2017.
> 
> Just my thoughts and hope if the quota gets filled around April/May.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Yes if the quota is filled and there is wait time DIBP would be processing/reviewing those cases during that time and grant soon as the new quota is announced.


----------



## hari_it_ram

vikaschandra said:


> Yes if the quota is filled and there is wait time DIBP would be processing/reviewing those cases during that time and grant soon as the new quota is announced.




Totally make sense, thanks mate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## tgurmani

ssivagct said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> 
> 
> I got CO contact for the medicals on 15th Feb 2017 and got medical clearance on 20th Feb 2017. When can I expect visa grant?
> 
> 
> 
> My timelines:
> 
> 
> 
> Software Engineer (65 Points 189 visa)
> 
> 
> 
> PTE A: 1st Nov 2016
> 
> ACS: 1st Dec 2016
> 
> EOI: 2nd Dec 2016
> 
> ITA: 18th Jan 2017
> 
> 189 Visa Lodgement (all docs incl PCC except Medicals): 26th Jan 2017
> 
> CO Contact: 15th Feb 2017 (Requested medicals only) - GSM Adelaide
> 
> Medical Clearance: 20th Feb 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Grant: ??




Who was CO? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patelmilanb

can anyone help and suggest something on this please...





patelmilanb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> one of my frnd has a BCA 3 year distance learning degree from Mahatma Gandhi Kashi Vidyapith University, Varanasi..
> 
> does ACS will consider and asses his degree.... he was actually doing B.E.I.T from one of the autonomous college in mumabi but then he realised his degree will not be valuable so he was also doing BCA from this university.. as far as he believes it will be recognised and assessed by ACS... any expert opinions?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

adckbj88 said:


> How do u determine if CO has been assigned, as I read in the forum the status for direct grants is as follow
> 
> Received to Finalized
> 
> Also, I can keep uploading additional documents if I can get hold on tto it to make my case stronger for Direct Grant.....


Direct Grant would mean no CO Contact.. the case could go from "Received" Status to "Finalised" or from "Assessment In Progress" to "Finalised" (In case Immi Commencement Email is received)

Uploading all relevant evidence is good but make sure you do not provide un necessary information which would just delay your case in case verification starts happening for everything that you provided.


----------



## vikaschandra

patelmilanb said:


> can anyone help and suggest something on this please...


Refer to this document Page 24 

https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse...on-Document-2-Application-Guidelines-V2.0.pdf


----------



## sultan_azam

newtooaustralia said:


> Hello friends. I lodged my application for 3 applicants on 1st of jan 2017 and uploaded all the documents including form 80, 1221, Qatar pcc and Pakistan Pcc. I also completed the medicals before visa application lodgement and status changed to health clearance provided for all applicants including my wife and child on 1st week of January. I received email of "assessment commence" from GSM Adelaide on 23rd jan and then immidiately tab appeared in immiaccount to re attach form 80 which i uploaded on the same day. On 13 feb I notified for the change of circumstances as my wife became pregnant and attached doctor's letter in immiaccount. Can seniors please comment on my visa grant date.


congratulations for the news of new member in your family...

let them verify the documents submitted by you, grant is uncertain


----------



## patelmilanb

thanks for giving the link... the language is consfusing to me...

ACS does recognise distance learning means my frnd can get the points.. right? is it going to compare to ICT major as BCA is having more than 70% IT subjects....

Also does it matter to ACS that he was doing 2 degrees at the same time?





vikaschandra said:


> Refer to this document Page 24
> 
> https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse...on-Document-2-Application-Guidelines-V2.0.pdf


----------



## tgurmani

gonnabeexpat said:


> Going to complete 5 months since visa lodge      it hurts
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




What do u think why it taking that much time? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tgurmani said:


> What do u think why it taking that much time?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have no friggin idea

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tgurmani

gonnabeexpat said:


> I have no friggin idea
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




You uploaded all the docs in one go? Can u share ur timeline pls? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgurmani

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations for the news of new member in your family...
> 
> 
> 
> let them verify the documents submitted by you, grant is uncertain




Is it mandatory to inform DIBP about your wife pregnancy or you can inform them at the time of birth? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tgurmani said:


> You uploaded all the docs in one go? Can u share ur timeline pls?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oct 1 lodged all docs upfront 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tgurmani

gonnabeexpat said:


> Oct 1 lodged all docs upfront
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




CO assigned? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tgurmani said:


> CO assigned?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No nothing 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tgurmani

gonnabeexpat said:


> No nothing
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Omg application still in received status? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tgurmani said:


> Omg application still in received status?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes     

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

tgurmani said:


> Is it mandatory to inform DIBP about your wife pregnancy or you can inform them at the time of birth?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should inform DIBP about any change in circumstance. What is your current status on visa application?


----------



## tgurmani

vikaschandra said:


> You should inform DIBP about any change in circumstance. What is your current status on visa application?




Assessment in Progress. After CO assigned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgurmani

gonnabeexpat said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




R u sure it is properly lodged? If i say how can u ensure that? Have you launch the complain? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tgurmani said:


> R u sure it is properly lodged? If i say how can u ensure that? Have you launch the complain?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 i called them on jan 19, they told my application was last looked into on jan 16

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Yes I have lodged a complaint

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

tgurmani said:


> Assessment in Progress. After CO assigned.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When is the due date? Inform DIBP about it. use Update us section on immi account attach medical reports from the Dr.


----------



## tgurmani

vikaschandra said:


> When is the due date? Inform DIBP about it. use Update us section on immi account attach medical reports from the Dr.




Due date of what? Don't u think it will delay the process further? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

tgurmani said:


> Due date of what? Don't u think it will delay the process further?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Due date to delivery. Why would it delay? medicals have already been done right?

if you do not disclose the information and say get the grant at some point wherein the ied is very short and the due date also falls during that time you will not be able to travel this is going to be difficult don't you think so?
further god forbid in case the decision on your gets delayed for some reason and the child is born you would need to add the baby to the visa application DIBP will question at that time as why the change in circumstance was not informed to DIBP. 

further it is up to the applicant if one would want to disclose the information.


----------



## tgurmani

vikaschandra said:


> Due date to delivery. Why would it delay? medicals have already been done right?
> 
> 
> 
> if you do not disclose the information and say get the grant at some point wherein the ied is very short and the due date also falls during that time you will not be able to travel this is going to be difficult don't you think so?
> 
> further god forbid in case the decision on your gets delayed for some reason and the child is born you would need to add the baby to the visa application DIBP will question at that time as why the change in circumstance was not informed to DIBP.
> 
> 
> 
> further it is up to the applicant if one would want to disclose the information.




September is the expected date. 
Fine will ultrasound report is enough to update or dedicated letter from Dr. Is required to inform DIBP? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgurmani

vikaschandra said:


> Due date to delivery. Why would it delay? medicals have already been done right?
> 
> 
> 
> if you do not disclose the information and say get the grant at some point wherein the ied is very short and the due date also falls during that time you will not be able to travel this is going to be difficult don't you think so?
> 
> further god forbid in case the decision on your gets delayed for some reason and the child is born you would need to add the baby to the visa application DIBP will question at that time as why the change in circumstance was not informed to DIBP.
> 
> 
> 
> further it is up to the applicant if one would want to disclose the information.




Medicals have been done and cleared already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

tgurmani said:


> September is the expected date.
> Fine will ultrasound report is enough to update or dedicated letter from Dr. Is required to inform DIBP?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish you get the grant sooner. Get the report from Dr. too and attach both Ultrasound report along with the Drs report


----------



## denizu

vikaschandra said:


> Not to demotivate anyone but just piece of information to share.. last year After April people started to get delay emails from DIBP and the Grants dried out.. there were grants but few in number. Keep the hopes high and prepare yourself with lots of patience and hope this time the quota for this programme year does not end up being reaching its limit before the new quota is announced.


How can we learn whether the quota is close to end up or not? When new quota will be announced?


----------



## ethical.prodigy

vikaschandra said:


> Not to demotivate anyone but just piece of information to share.. last year After April people started to get delay emails from DIBP and the Grants dried out.. there were grants but few in number. Keep the hopes high and prepare yourself with lots of patience and hope this time the quota for this programme year does not end up being reaching its limit before the new quota is announced.


Thanks for sharing this piece. So likely dry spells in may and june. LoL. I hope Co will grant before my current PCC expires in NOV


----------



## ethical.prodigy

gonnabeexpat said:


> Yes I have lodged a complaint
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Bro you are still eligible for direct grant. Cheer up!


----------



## Krish29

Is this something similar we are discussing abt? or diff

General Skilled Migration (GSM) cap and cease strikes again! — Peak Migration



vikaschandra said:


> Not to demotivate anyone but just piece of information to share.. last year After April people started to get delay emails from DIBP and the Grants dried out.. there were grants but few in number. Keep the hopes high and prepare yourself with lots of patience and hope this time the quota for this programme year does not end up being reaching its limit before the new quota is announced.


----------



## dbimmigrant84

Hey guys, I am really happy to let you know that I received the grant letters today. 
It was just yesterday that I decided not to check my email for grant letters. When I opened my email for something else, I found skillselect removed email and then I found 3 golden emails from dibp.

Thank you forum members for your extensive moral support.


----------



## sounddonor

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Hey guys, I am really happy to let you know that I received the grant letters today.
> It was just yesterday that I decided not to check my email for grant letters. When I opened my email for something else, I found skillselect removed email and then I found 3 golden emails from dibp.
> 
> Thank you forum members for your extensive moral support.




Congrats bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Hey guys, I am really happy to let you know that I received the grant letters today.
> It was just yesterday that I decided not to check my email for grant letters. When I opened my email for something else, I found skillselect removed email and then I found 3 golden emails from dibp.
> 
> Thank you forum members for your extensive moral support.




Congrats! All the best!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Day 150 life sucks 😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tapanagkumar

gonnabeexpat said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Omg, this is quite scary. Still in Recieved status even after 150 days of visa lodgement. 


tgurmani said:


> You uploaded all the docs in one go? Can u share ur timeline pls?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





tgurmani said:


> Is it mandatory to inform DIBP about your wife pregnancy or you can inform them at the time of birth?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Krish29 said:


> Is this something similar we are discussing abt? or diff
> 
> General Skilled Migration (GSM) cap and cease strikes again! — Peak Migration


Yes


----------



## vikaschandra

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Hey guys, I am really happy to let you know that I received the grant letters today.
> It was just yesterday that I decided not to check my email for grant letters. When I opened my email for something else, I found skillselect removed email and then I found 3 golden emails from dibp.
> 
> Thank you forum members for your extensive moral support.


Congratulations to you and your family


----------



## dgupt006

Can anyone please share the DIBP contact number, as its almost 100 days passed since visa lodgement and no response from CO after submitting PCC on 24th Dec. Is it possible that my case went for external verification process?


----------



## ssivagct

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Hey guys, I am really happy to let you know that I received the grant letters today.
> It was just yesterday that I decided not to check my email for grant letters. When I opened my email for something else, I found skillselect removed email and then I found 3 golden emails from dibp.
> 
> Thank you forum members for your extensive moral support.


Congrats Dude!


----------



## misecmisc

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Hey guys, I am really happy to let you know that I received the grant letters today.
> It was just yesterday that I decided not to check my email for grant letters. When I opened my email for something else, I found skillselect removed email and then I found 3 golden emails from dibp.
> 
> Thank you forum members for your extensive moral support.


Congrats.


----------



## Saraaa

gonnabeexpat said:


> Yes I have lodged a complaint
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hey!!! 
I know your patience must ve worn out by now but just HANG IN THERE. & I am very hopeful that you ll get the decision before you proceed with the Ontario process. 

As for complaint, we received a reply more or less after a month ! N by that time we already HAD our grant & they just responded : as per our records, you got the PR on 2/2/2017. 

So u ll get a response soonish too.

Lots of positive vibes sent your way p


----------



## katts007

Congratulations!!


----------



## misecmisc

vikaschandra said:


> Honestly from my side it I have nothing more to say apart from waiting and giving dibp time to review your case.. it is merely 15 days since you lodged your visa don't loose your hope so fast. considering the number of applications coming in every day the workload of COs keep increasing let them at least review your file before starting to anticipate may odd things.
> I myself go blank reading such posts where the applicants have least of patience..what can we advise


Thank you dear friend for your above reply. Patience is one virtue, which I seriously lack within me. Don't know how am I going to cope with it. Will see things as to how they proceed for me. A kind of stupid question, but still asking - Once an applicant gets his 189 visa, can still such a situation arise that after getting the visa and within IED, when that applicant travels to Aus, then at Aus airport's immigration counter, the immigration officer says to the applicant - sorry, DIBP has done a mistake while processing your visa application, so your visa has been voided by DIBP, so you will be deported back to your home country and we will send an email about this mistake on your email-id and your visa application processing will again be started and your application status would be changed to In Process and then the applicant would be deported back to his home country immediately from Aus immigration counter - Can this situation occur? Any thoughts, please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

misecmisc said:


> vikaschandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly from my side it I have nothing more to say apart from waiting and giving dibp time to review your case.. it is merely 15 days since you lodged your visa don't loose your hope so fast. considering the number of applications coming in every day the workload of COs keep increasing let them at least review your file before starting to anticipate may odd things.
> I myself go blank reading such posts where the applicants have least of patience..what can we advise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear friend for your above reply. Patience is one virtue, which I seriously lack within me. Don't know how am I going to cope with it. Will see things as to how they proceed for me. A kind of stupid question, but still asking - Once an applicant gets his 189 visa, can still such a situation arise that after getting the visa and within IED, when that applicant travels to Aus, then at Aus airport's immigration counter, the immigration officer says to the applicant - sorry, DIBP has done a mistake while processing your visa application, so your visa has been voided by DIBP, so you will be deported back to your home country and we will send an email about this mistake on your email-id and your visa application processing will again be started and your application status would be changed to In Process and then the applicant would be deported back to his home country immediately from Aus immigration counter - Can this situation occur? Any thoughts, please suggest. Thanks.
Click to expand...

You asked this question before as well. I remember Sultan answered it.


----------



## misecmisc

ethical.prodigy said:


> You asked this question before as well. I remember Sultan answered it.


Last time was a slightly different question - Last time I asked if I got something and stupidly assumed that it is the visa and reached Aus airport, then I would be deported from Aus airport's immigration counter, so to avoid this situation, how can I be sure that I have got the visa - to which I got the reply.

Now I am asking a more weird case - if I have actually got the 189 visa by EOI getting removed from skillselect and grant emails and visa application status becoming Finalized, then would there be a possibility of my above post that at Aus immigration counter, the immigration officer says to me that sorry, DIBP has done a mistake, which they realized that day only when I reached Aus and so my application processing has been changed to In Progress and my current visa is being nulled or voided, so since technically at that moment I do not have a valid visa for Aus, then I would be deported back to India from Aus airport's immigration counter - Can this situation occur?


----------



## ethical.prodigy

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Hey guys, I am really happy to let you know that I received the grant letters today.
> It was just yesterday that I decided not to check my email for grant letters. When I opened my email for something else, I found skillselect removed email and then I found 3 golden emails from dibp.
> 
> Thank you forum members for your extensive moral support.


Congratulations! Best wishes for your Aus journey. 
Two questions:
1. What is your total count of attachments uploaded in visa application? I have started to doubt if more documents delay the process.
2. Also do you know at what time of the day they communicate grants? 

Thanks!


----------



## fugitive_4u

misecmisc said:


> Thank you dear friend for your above reply. Patience is one virtue, which I seriously lack within me. Don't know how am I going to cope with it. Will see things as to how they proceed for me. A kind of stupid question, but still asking - Once an applicant gets his 189 visa, can still such a situation arise that after getting the visa and within IED, when that applicant travels to Aus, then at Aus airport's immigration counter, the immigration officer says to the applicant - sorry, DIBP has done a mistake while processing your visa application, so your visa has been voided by DIBP, so you will be deported back to your home country and we will send an email about this mistake on your email-id and your visa application processing will again be started and your application status would be changed to In Process and then the applicant would be deported back to his home country immediately from Aus immigration counter - Can this situation occur? Any thoughts, please suggest. Thanks.


Sorry to say, thats just a very negative thought. Are you guilty of hiding some information from DIBP? Why did such thought even arise within you??

Well, to answer your question, DIBP is authorised to deport if circumstances arise


----------



## CaJn

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Hey guys, I am really happy to let you know that I received the grant letters today.
> It was just yesterday that I decided not to check my email for grant letters. When I opened my email for something else, I found skillselect removed email and then I found 3 golden emails from dibp.
> 
> Thank you forum members for your extensive moral support.


Congratulations and All the best :thumb:


----------



## ethical.prodigy

misecmisc said:


> ethical.prodigy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You asked this question before as well. I remember Sultan answered it.
> 
> 
> 
> Last time was a slightly different question - Last time I asked if I got something and stupidly assumed that it is the visa and reached Aus airport, then I would be deported from Aus airport's immigration counter, so to avoid this situation, how can I be sure that I have got the visa - to which I got the reply.
> 
> Now I am asking a more weird case - if I have actually got the 189 visa by EOI getting removed from skillselect and grant emails and visa application status becoming Finalized, then would there be a possibility of my above post that at Aus immigration counter, the immigration officer says to me that sorry, DIBP has done a mistake, which they realized that day only when I reached Aus and so my application processing has been changed to In Progress and my current visa is being nulled or voided, so since technically at that moment I do not have a valid visa for Aus, then I would be deported back to India - Can this situation occur?
Click to expand...

 Once you receive visa, you can verify using vetassess as well. Finalised with grant means now you enter aus. They have completed all checks. It cannot be mistake as it is an important decision from borders and security dept.

But I think in application terms they have clearly mentioned that if false information is submitted they can revoke your visa. This can happen to anybody.


----------



## rvd

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Hey guys, I am really happy to let you know that I received the grant letters today.
> It was just yesterday that I decided not to check my email for grant letters. When I opened my email for something else, I found skillselect removed email and then I found 3 golden emails from dibp.
> 
> Thank you forum members for your extensive moral support.


Congratulations and All the best..


----------



## _ritz

Congratulations dbimmigrant84 for the grant..Good luck...



dbimmigrant84 said:


> Hey guys, I am really happy to let you know that I received the grant letters today.
> It was just yesterday that I decided not to check my email for grant letters. When I opened my email for something else, I found skillselect removed email and then I found 3 golden emails from dibp.
> 
> Thank you forum members for your extensive moral support.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

I really wished i knew what my actual application status is 

This wait is killing me

Sorry, I could have avoided this post but I am going nuts. LOL


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Thank you dear friend for your above reply. Patience is one virtue, which I seriously lack within me. Don't know how am I going to cope with it. Will see things as to how they proceed for me. A kind of stupid question, but still asking - Once an applicant gets his 189 visa, can still such a situation arise that after getting the visa and within IED, when that applicant travels to Aus, then at Aus airport's immigration counter, the immigration officer says to the applicant - sorry, DIBP has done a mistake while processing your visa application, so your visa has been voided by DIBP, so you will be deported back to your home country and we will send an email about this mistake on your email-id and your visa application processing will again be started and your application status would be changed to In Process and then the applicant would be deported back to his home country immediately from Aus immigration counter - Can this situation occur? Any thoughts, please suggest. Thanks.


yes it can happen

even if you enter and later they find that some document you provided was false, then they can deport you at that stage also


----------



## misecmisc

fugitive_4u said:


> Sorry to say, thats just a very negative thought. Are you guilty of hiding some information from DIBP? Why did such thought even arise within you??
> 
> Well, to answer your question, DIBP is authorised to deport if circumstances arise


Just to clarify - whatever information I have submitted in my 189 visa application is totally correct and there is no false information in it. The reason I asked the above weird question was that - suppose I get visa, then I travel from India to Aus and on reaching Aus airport's immigration counter, I come to know that on that day only when I reached Aus airport, DIBP realized that for one company employment verification should have happened but did not happened, since this was a mistake from DIBP, so my 189 visa application processing has been resumed and my visa application status has been changed from Finalized to In Progress and my visa has been voided or nulled and so technically then I would not have a valid visa for Aus, so then I would be deported back to India from Aus airport's immigration counter - Can this scenario happen?


----------



## kaju

misecmisc said:


> Just to clarify - whatever information I have submitted in my 189 visa application is totally correct and there is no false information in it. The reason I asked the above weird question was that - suppose I get visa, then I travel from India to Aus and on reaching Aus airport's immigration counter, I come to know that on that day only when I reached Aus airport, DIBP realized that for one company employment verification should have happened but did not happened, since this was a mistake from DIBP, so my 189 visa application processing has been resumed and my visa application status has been changed from Finalized to In Progress and my visa has been voided or nulled and so technically then I would not have a valid visa for Aus, so then I would be deported back to India from Aus airport's immigration counter - Can this scenario happen?


Can it happen? No.

Why do you want to second-guess every imaginable possibility, even if the chances of it happening are almost impossibly remote. You're much more likely to die in a car accident - will you never go near a car again?

Not going to happen. 

In your example (which I've never heard of happening, by the way) there are two things that would affect your scenario. First, if a visa is granted, it would have to be cancelled. It can't be "moved back" to a "processing" stage. 

Visa cancellation is a very uncommon thing, but let's say it was cancelled. (It can't be unless something is very seriously wrong, and a simple DIBP error isn't going to be near wrong enough!)

But let's say they found out you were a super-criminal or whatever at the last minute, and did cancel the visa.  Then you wouldn't have been allowed to get on the aircraft to start with. No valid visa at the departure check-in, no getting on the plane.

For your imaginary example, the cancellation wouldn't happen anyway (unless it was actually known that you had seriously cheated, and then you would have been advised first of any cancellation action) - assuming it was their mistake, they would just live with their mistake, give you the benefit of the doubt, and not bother to do the verification unless they already had good information to indicate serious fraud. The visa would not be cancelled.


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Just to clarify - whatever information I have submitted in my 189 visa application is totally correct and there is no false information in it. The reason I asked the above weird question was that - suppose I get visa, then I travel from India to Aus and on reaching Aus airport's immigration counter, I come to know that on that day only when I reached Aus airport, DIBP realized that for one company employment verification should have happened but did not happened, since this was a mistake from DIBP, so my 189 visa application processing has been resumed and my visa application status has been changed from Finalized to In Progress and my visa has been voided or nulled and so technically then I would not have a valid visa for Aus, so then I would be deported back to India from Aus airport's immigration counter - Can this scenario happen?


they will issue visa after they are fully convinced


----------



## renumahale

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Hey guys, I am really happy to let you know that I received the grant letters today.
> It was just yesterday that I decided not to check my email for grant letters. When I opened my email for something else, I found skillselect removed email and then I found 3 golden emails from dibp.
> 
> Thank you forum members for your extensive moral support.


Congratulations 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

kaju said:


> Can it happen? No.
> 
> Why do you want to second-guess every imaginable possibility, even if the chances of it happening are almost impossibly remote. You're much more likely to die in a car accident - will you never go near a car again?
> 
> Not going to happen.
> 
> In your example (which I've never heard of happening, by the way) there are two things that would affect your scenario. First, if a visa is granted, it would have to be cancelled. It can't be "moved back" to a "processing" stage.
> 
> Visa cancellation is a very uncommon thing, but let's say it was cancelled. (It can't be unless something is very seriously wrong, and a simple DIBP error isn't going to be near wrong enough!)
> 
> But let's say they found out you were a super-criminal or whatever at the last minute, and did cancel the visa.  Then you wouldn't have been allowed to get on the aircraft to start with. No valid visa at the departure check-in, no getting on the plane.
> 
> For your imaginary example, the cancellation wouldn't happen anyway (unless it was actually known that you had seriously cheated, and then you would have been advised first of any cancellation action) - assuming it was their mistake, they would just live with their mistake, give you the benefit of the doubt, and not bother to do the verification unless they already had good information to indicate serious fraud. The visa would not be cancelled.


Thanks friend :hug: . This forum has become a second home for me  . Thank you all for bearing a stupid person like me, who can ask such stupid question as my question in above post. My Aus PR journey is happening currently because of you all only and not because of me. Thank you dear friends for all your help, kindness and moral support :grouphug: . At the very least in this forum, I am learning from you all how to help others. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for teaching me kindness.
May all those (including me), who are waiting for their visa, get their visa soon.
May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## fugitive_4u

misecmisc said:


> Thanks friend :hug: . This forum has become a second home for me  . Thank you all for bearing a stupid person like me, who can ask such stupid question as my question in above post. My Aus PR journey is happening currently because of you all only and not because of me. Thank you dear friends for all your help, kindness and moral support :grouphug: . At the very least in this forum, I am learning from you all how to help others. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for teaching me kindness.
> May all those (including me), who are waiting for their visa, get their visa soon.
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


Cool, just relax and dont let your wild imagination wander around the negative end of the spectrum... 

Good Luck..


----------



## kaju

misecmisc said:


> Thanks friend :hug: . This forum has become a second home for me  . Thank you all for bearing a stupid person like me, who can ask such stupid question as my question in above post. My Aus PR journey is happening currently because of you all only and not because of me. Thank you dear friends for all your help, kindness and moral support :grouphug: . At the very least in this forum, I am learning from you all how to help others. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for teaching me kindness.
> May all those (including me), who are waiting for their visa, get their visa soon.
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


You're not stupid, you're simply the same as everyone else. Apprehensive because it's an unfamiliar process, impatient to get results, wondering how it all works, and given enough time, frustrated at not knowing how your processing is going. 

What you can do for yourself (and the same applies for every one else! ) is to reassure yourself a little.  

You will get the visa. Seriously. So you can relax on that score. 

DIBP staff are not seeking anything other than justification to grant visas. As long as you meet the requirements (which you must have already, to get the invite) and pass any necessary checks, that's what they will do. It doesn't matter where you're from, whether you use an agent or not - all applications are treated equally. 

Sure, for some people, there may be longer checks, some apparently mystifying delays, even seemingly unnecessary "annoyances" on comparatively limited occasions with Natural Justice letters - sadly these are sometimes necessary to protect the integrity of the system or the security of Australia's border. Given an applicant is honest, the visa will be granted. 

The only issue really (and it can be really frustrating, and feel never-ending at the time) is the time that it takes. Most visa will be processed within 90 days, but some won't. It doesn't indicate a problem. There really is nothing you can do about the wait, but you can at least know that however long it takes, it will come to an end, and you will get the visa.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

kaju said:


> You're not stupid, you're simply the same as everyone else. Apprehensive because it's an unfamiliar process, impatient to get results, wondering how it all works, and given enough time, frustrated at not knowing how your processing is going.
> 
> What you can do for yourself (and the same applies for every one else! ) is to reassure yourself a little.
> 
> You will get the visa. Seriously. So you can relax on that score.
> 
> DIBP staff are not seeking anything other than justification to grant visas. As long as you meet the requirements (which you must have already, to get the invite) and pass any necessary checks, that's what they will do. It doesn't matter where you're from, whether you use an agent or not - all applications are treated equally.
> 
> Sure, for some people, there may be longer checks, some apparently mystifying delays, even seemingly unnecessary "annoyances" on comparatively limited occasions with Natural Justice letters - sadly these are sometimes necessary to protect the integrity of the system or the security of Australia's border. Given an applicant is honest, the visa will be granted.
> 
> The only issue really (and it can be really frustrating, and feel never-ending at the time) is the time that it takes. Most visa will be processed within 90 days, but some won't. It doesn't indicate a problem. There really is nothing you can do about the wait, but you can at least know that however long it takes, it will come to an end, and you will get the visa.


This is very comforting kaju. Thanks 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

kaju said:


> You're not stupid, you're simply the same as everyone else. Apprehensive because it's an unfamiliar process, impatient to get results, wondering how it all works, and given enough time, frustrated at not knowing how your processing is going.
> 
> What you can do for yourself (and the same applies for every one else! ) is to reassure yourself a little.
> 
> You will get the visa. Seriously. So you can relax on that score.
> 
> DIBP staff are not seeking anything other than justification to grant visas. As long as you meet the requirements (which you must have already, to get the invite) and pass any necessary checks, that's what they will do. It doesn't matter where you're from, whether you use an agent or not - all applications are treated equally.
> 
> Sure, for some people, there may be longer checks, some apparently mystifying delays, even seemingly unnecessary "annoyances" on comparatively limited occasions with Natural Justice letters - sadly these are sometimes necessary to protect the integrity of the system or the security of Australia's border. Given an applicant is honest, the visa will be granted.
> 
> The only issue really (and it can be really frustrating, and feel never-ending at the time) is the time that it takes. Most visa will be processed within 90 days, but some won't. It doesn't indicate a problem. There really is nothing you can do about the wait, but you can at least know that however long it takes, it will come to an end, and you will get the visa.


Wow man! Well said!!

Till now I only saw you deleting and snipping people's post. But today you have won over me by posting such a nice message.. Have a good one


----------



## iamishant

Hello Everyone

CO has been assigned to me and he has asked me to submit the required documents. Below is the statement mentioned in requirement list - 

_*"Ensure that all original documents are scanned in high quality and colour. Do not send us original documents unless we ask you for them. If you send copies of your documents, ensure that they are certified copies."*_

Please suggest if this means that if I submit colour scanned copies of my original documents, then there is no need to certify them?


----------



## rvd

iamishant said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> CO has been assigned to me and he has asked me to submit the required documents. Below is the statement mentioned in requirement list -
> 
> _*"Ensure that all original documents are scanned in high quality and colour. Do not send us original documents unless we ask you for them. If you send copies of your documents, ensure that they are certified copies."*_
> 
> Please suggest if this means that if I submit colour scanned copies of my original documents, then there is no need to certify them?


Yes scanned copies in color is sufficient.


----------



## hari_it_ram

iamishant said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> CO has been assigned to me and he has asked me to submit the required documents. Below is the statement mentioned in requirement list -
> 
> _*"Ensure that all original documents are scanned in high quality and colour. Do not send us original documents unless we ask you for them. If you send copies of your documents, ensure that they are certified copies."*_
> 
> Please suggest if this means that if I submit colour scanned copies of my original documents, then there is no need to certify them?




Yes you are right. Either high quality color scan or notary/certified copy if it's black and white.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## srik46

Hey guys I applied in October 2016. My code is 233512( mechanical engineer ) applied off shore. I have been waiting like for around 4 months. CO did contact me in November and I gave the docs by December. I think due to the holidays things do get delayed. But I have been waiting for sometime and slowly losing my patience over the wait. 

1.Is there anyone who's a mechanical engineer having this problem ? 

2.I subscribed for my Immitracker and I have been following my application lately. It says around 430 people before me in the queue. 

How much can I trust this information ? Is it true ? 
Could someone tell me please ?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

iamishant said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> CO has been assigned to me and he has asked me to submit the required documents. Below is the statement mentioned in requirement list -
> 
> _*"Ensure that all original documents are scanned in high quality and colour. Do not send us original documents unless we ask you for them. If you send copies of your documents, ensure that they are certified copies."*_
> 
> Please suggest if this means that if I submit colour scanned copies of my original documents, then there is no need to certify them?




Yes you are right. Either high quality color scan or notary/certified copy if it's black and white.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## denizu

one of my friend (who got his grant before) says after you provide the required documents and press the information provided button, DIBP tries to finalise the case within 6 weeks. 

My agent says it takes generally 4-8 weeks. Actually, they say very similar things.

Do you think these claims are correct? I know there are some cases takes much longer time due to extra security checks etc. But at least in general, if my case passes 8 weeks after I provided the required information, can I say that my case is under extra security check and will be delayed up to 6 month-1 year?


----------



## CSOHAL

Hello All

I have few queries ,
Do DIBP prioritize visa Grant based upon threshold points in a particular profession or they have different Que system?

I have observed that few people with More threshold Points getting visa earlier.

Secondly,Is there any Que system as per visa lodge date?How do they prioritize the visa grant to a particular case? 

233511 - Industrial Engineer 189 (60 points)
IELTS (L8,R6,W6.5,S7.5) - 21/05/2015
PTE: L68,R72,S65,W66
EA +ve: 21/09/2016
EOI: 12/10/2016(Outcome in 12 Days)
VISA lodge: 06/12/2016
CO contact: 16/12/2016 - ( GSM Adelaide)
Medicals: 21/12/2016( CO Query Closed)
Grant : Waiting
IED: Waiting


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
In many posts, I have read about CO requesting information and after uploading requested documents, applicants press the Information Provided button. So one query here please - Where is the button Information Provided located in the immiaccount? Is it always visible - or - only when CO requests some information from us? Also what is the application's status when this Information Provided button becomes enabled? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## denizu

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> In many posts, I have read about CO requesting information and after uploading requested documents, applicants press the Information Provided button. So one query here please - Where is the button Information Provided located in the immiaccount? Is it always visible - or - only when CO requests some information from us? Also what is the application's status when this Information Provided button becomes enabled? Please suggest. Thanks.


it is normally a passive button, so you can not click. if CO requests some documents, the button becomes. when you upload your documents and press to the button, an information goes to your CO.


----------



## dbimmigrant84

ethical.prodigy said:


> Congratulations! Best wishes for your Aus journey.
> Two questions:
> 1. What is your total count of attachments uploaded in visa application? I have started to doubt if more documents delay the process.
> 2. Also do you know at what time of the day they communicate grants?
> 
> Thanks!


1. I uploaded a total of 40 for me (primary) and it went up to 50 (reuploading and adding more evidence just for my satisfaction).
2. I got at 7 in the morning IST


----------



## justin787

denizu said:


> one of my friend (who got his grant before) says after you provide the required documents and press the information provided button, DIBP tries to finalise the case within 6 weeks.
> 
> My agent says it takes generally 4-8 weeks. Actually, they say very similar things.
> 
> Do you think these claims are correct? I know there are some cases takes much longer time due to extra security checks etc. But at least in general, if my case passes 8 weeks after I provided the required information, can I say that my case is under extra security check and will be delayed up to 6 month-1 year?


From the automated email you get after contacting a CO.

"*We aim to review visa applications within 6 weeks of requesting further information. Any queries received will be addressed when the application is reviewed.*"

It's not a hard and fast rule, could be few days or few months, so don't read too much into it.


----------



## justin787

vikaschandra said:


> Yes if the quota is filled and there is wait time DIBP would be processing/reviewing those cases during that time and grant soon as the new quota is announced.


Does that mean if the 189 quota is filled, they stop working on all 189 applications until July 2017?


----------



## mastkhare

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Hey guys, I am really happy to let you know that I received the grant letters today.
> It was just yesterday that I decided not to check my email for grant letters. When I opened my email for something else, I found skillselect removed email and then I found 3 golden emails from dibp.
> 
> Thank you forum members for your extensive moral support.


Congrats friend and goodluck for your move to Oziland!


----------



## sultan_azam

iamishant said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> CO has been assigned to me and he has asked me to submit the required documents. Below is the statement mentioned in requirement list -
> 
> _*"Ensure that all original documents are scanned in high quality and colour. Do not send us original documents unless we ask you for them. If you send copies of your documents, ensure that they are certified copies."*_
> 
> Please suggest if this means that if I submit colour scanned copies of my original documents, then there is no need to certify them?


submit color scans, no need to certify each one of them

if you are skeptical then certify/attest/notarise those which are in b/w

PS : i didnt notarized any document, even though some were b/w


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

My dear friends,
*
Here is the good news - I received 189 Visa grant letters today for me, my spouse and my kid !*

This is the most excited moment in my life and I would say this forum and details from people here greatly helped me !

I did my entire visa process by my own and I didn't approach any consultants. But I gained more knowledge from this forum, has got wide variety of solutions for every problems 

Especially response from people like Sultan, vikas, andrey, hari (sorry if I missed anyone here) are very much helpful - hats off and I highly appreciate your time and effort in responding to others queries

And my prayers and wishes for gonnabeexpert, daksh and others who are waiting quite long - you will get your grant soon for sure.

My visa was processed by GSM Brisbane and it was quick – I strongly believe this was due to high quality of documents I submitted at the time of visa lodgement

Here is my timeline,

ANZCO Code: 263311 Telecommunications Engineer
EA Assessment applied on (Fast Track): 18th Nov 2016
EA Assessment Positive outcome on: 12th Dec 2016
EOI Filed: 12th Dec 2016 – 65 points (Age: 30, Qualification: 15, Work Exp: 15, Spouse Skills: 5, Competent English: 0)
IELTS: R: 6, L: 6.5, W: 6, S: 7, Overall: 6.5 (Not so good & personally not happy with this score but was lazy to retake)
ITA Received on: 21st Dec 2016
Visa lodged on: 11th Jan 17 (All documents front loaded including Form 80, 1221, 1229, 1193 for both of us, photographs, all employment evidences, spouse relationship docs, PCC, USA FBI PCC etc.,)
First CO contact from GSM Brisbane: 3rd Feb 17 (23 days from visa lodging date for spouse USA state police clearance)
USA State PCC uploaded & clicked “IP” on: 26th Feb 17
Visa Grant received on: 28th Feb 17 (48 days from visa lodge)
No of Job switchover: 5
Medicals & PCC: After lodging visa (feel this is the right & best way to do it but should be before CO asks for the same)

I realized today that I had a chance for “Direct Grant” because my spouse USA state PCC was the only document I uploaded after CO contact & before grant

Once again my heartiest thanks and wishes to those waiting for the grant !

The next phase of my migration journey now continues towards job search 

Cheers

Warm regards
Rajesh Sangaralingam


----------



## sultan_azam

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> My dear friends,
> *
> Here is the good news - I received 189 Visa grant letters today for me, my spouse and my kid !*
> 
> This is the most excited moment in my life and I would say this forum and details from people here greatly helped me !
> 
> I did my entire visa process by my own and I didn't approach any consultants. But I gained more knowledge from this forum, has got wide variety of solutions for every problems
> 
> Especially response from people like Sultan, vikas, andrey, hari (sorry if I missed anyone here) are very much helpful - hats off and I highly appreciate your time and effort in responding to others queries
> 
> And my prayers and wishes for gonnabeexpert, daksh and others who are waiting quite long - you will get your grant soon for sure.
> 
> My visa was processed by GSM Brisbane and it was quick – I strongly believe this was due to high quality of documents I submitted at the time of visa lodgement
> 
> Here is my timeline,
> 
> ANZCO Code: 263311 Telecommunications Engineer
> EA Assessment applied on (Fast Track): 18th Nov 2016
> EA Assessment Positive outcome on: 12th Dec 2016
> EOI Filed: 12th Dec 2016 – 65 points (Age: 30, Qualification: 15, Work Exp: 15, Spouse Skills: 5, Competent English: 0)
> IELTS: R: 6, L: 6.5, W: 6, S: 7, Overall: 6.5 (Not so good & personally not happy with this score but was lazy to retake)
> ITA Received on: 21st Dec 2016
> Visa lodged on: 11th Jan 17 (All documents front loaded including Form 80, 1221, 1229, 1193 for both of us, photographs, all employment evidences, spouse relationship docs, PCC, USA FBI PCC etc.,)
> First CO contact from GSM Brisbane: 3rd Feb 17 (23 days from visa lodging date for spouse USA state police clearance)
> USA State PCC uploaded & clicked “IP” on: 26th Feb 17
> Visa Grant received on: 28th Feb 17 (48 days from visa lodge)
> No of Job switchover: 5
> Medicals & PCC: After lodging visa (feel this is the right & best way to do it but should be before CO asks for the same)
> 
> I realized today that I had a chance for “Direct Grant” because my spouse USA state PCC was the only document I uploaded after CO contact & before grant
> 
> Once again my heartiest thanks and wishes to those waiting for the grant !
> 
> The next phase of my migration journey now continues towards job search
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Warm regards
> Rajesh Sangaralingam


lots of congratulations Rajesh.. good luck for future


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

sultan_azam said:


> lots of congratulations Rajesh.. good luck for future




Thank you so much Sultan ! Your response is highly important many aspirants here. Thanks again

Cheers


Rajesh S


----------



## ethical.prodigy

@dbimmigrant84 -

Thanks again! Mine is approx 49 docs including 6 duplicates as they were previously uploaded under wrong subcategory. Looks like the count of docs is not an issue and are not the reason for delay.

Anyways..u go party and enjoy your day!


----------



## pratik.itworld

Does the status updates from "Received" to any other if there is any ongoing verification happening in the background or it remains as Received only?


----------



## pratik.itworld

Application submitted on 24th Oct. Medicals done in 2nd week of November. Almost all documents uploaded upfront. My wife is a non migrant but she too had to undergo medical test and was asked to further take the Sputum test. Sputum reports came in 1st week of January. Results were uploaded to Medical section in Feb 1st week by Panel clinic after consultation from Pulmanogist. Still awaiting for CO contact/Grant. Can anyone suggest where would this have got delayed?


----------



## ethical.prodigy

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> My dear friends,
> *
> Here is the good news - I received 189 Visa grant letters today for me, my spouse and my kid !*
> 
> This is the most excited moment in my life and I would say this forum and details from people here greatly helped me !
> 
> I did my entire visa process by my own and I didn't approach any consultants. But I gained more knowledge from this forum, has got wide variety of solutions for every problems
> 
> Especially response from people like Sultan, vikas, andrey, hari (sorry if I missed anyone here) are very much helpful - hats off and I highly appreciate your time and effort in responding to others queries
> 
> And my prayers and wishes for gonnabeexpert, daksh and others who are waiting quite long - you will get your grant soon for sure.
> 
> My visa was processed by GSM Brisbane and it was quick – I strongly believe this was due to high quality of documents I submitted at the time of visa lodgement
> 
> Here is my timeline,
> 
> ANZCO Code: 263311 Telecommunications Engineer
> EA Assessment applied on (Fast Track): 18th Nov 2016
> EA Assessment Positive outcome on: 12th Dec 2016
> EOI Filed: 12th Dec 2016 – 65 points (Age: 30, Qualification: 15, Work Exp: 15, Spouse Skills: 5, Competent English: 0)
> IELTS: R: 6, L: 6.5, W: 6, S: 7, Overall: 6.5 (Not so good & personally not happy with this score but was lazy to retake)
> ITA Received on: 21st Dec 2016
> Visa lodged on: 11th Jan 17 (All documents front loaded including Form 80, 1221, 1229, 1193 for both of us, photographs, all employment evidences, spouse relationship docs, PCC, USA FBI PCC etc.,)
> First CO contact from GSM Brisbane: 3rd Feb 17 (23 days from visa lodging date for spouse USA state police clearance)
> USA State PCC uploaded & clicked “IP” on: 26th Feb 17
> Visa Grant received on: 28th Feb 17 (48 days from visa lodge)
> No of Job switchover: 5
> Medicals & PCC: After lodging visa (feel this is the right & best way to do it but should be before CO asks for the same)
> 
> I realized today that I had a chance for “Direct Grant” because my spouse USA state PCC was the only document I uploaded after CO contact & before grant
> 
> Once again my heartiest thanks and wishes to those waiting for the grant !
> 
> The next phase of my migration journey now continues towards job search
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Warm regards
> Rajesh Sangaralingam


Congratulations Rajesh!! Wish you and your family a successful life in AU.

One can see from your case that occupation also plays a key role for them to grant, more demanding in AU quicker the grant!


----------



## _ritz

Congratulations Rajesh to you and your family....



rajeshsangaralingam said:


> My dear friends,
> *
> Here is the good news - I received 189 Visa grant letters today for me, my spouse and my kid !*
> 
> This is the most excited moment in my life and I would say this forum and details from people here greatly helped me !
> 
> I did my entire visa process by my own and I didn't approach any consultants. But I gained more knowledge from this forum, has got wide variety of solutions for every problems
> 
> Especially response from people like Sultan, vikas, andrey, hari (sorry if I missed anyone here) are very much helpful - hats off and I highly appreciate your time and effort in responding to others queries
> 
> And my prayers and wishes for gonnabeexpert, daksh and others who are waiting quite long - you will get your grant soon for sure.
> 
> My visa was processed by GSM Brisbane and it was quick – I strongly believe this was due to high quality of documents I submitted at the time of visa lodgement
> 
> Here is my timeline,
> 
> ANZCO Code: 263311 Telecommunications Engineer
> EA Assessment applied on (Fast Track): 18th Nov 2016
> EA Assessment Positive outcome on: 12th Dec 2016
> EOI Filed: 12th Dec 2016 – 65 points (Age: 30, Qualification: 15, Work Exp: 15, Spouse Skills: 5, Competent English: 0)
> IELTS: R: 6, L: 6.5, W: 6, S: 7, Overall: 6.5 (Not so good & personally not happy with this score but was lazy to retake)
> ITA Received on: 21st Dec 2016
> Visa lodged on: 11th Jan 17 (All documents front loaded including Form 80, 1221, 1229, 1193 for both of us, photographs, all employment evidences, spouse relationship docs, PCC, USA FBI PCC etc.,)
> First CO contact from GSM Brisbane: 3rd Feb 17 (23 days from visa lodging date for spouse USA state police clearance)
> USA State PCC uploaded & clicked “IP” on: 26th Feb 17
> Visa Grant received on: 28th Feb 17 (48 days from visa lodge)
> No of Job switchover: 5
> Medicals & PCC: After lodging visa (feel this is the right & best way to do it but should be before CO asks for the same)
> 
> I realized today that I had a chance for “Direct Grant” because my spouse USA state PCC was the only document I uploaded after CO contact & before grant
> 
> Once again my heartiest thanks and wishes to those waiting for the grant !
> 
> The next phase of my migration journey now continues towards job search
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Warm regards
> Rajesh Sangaralingam


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

_ritz said:


> Congratulations Rajesh to you and your family....




Thank you so much


Rajesh S


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

ethical.prodigy said:


> Congratulations Rajesh!! Wish you and your family a successful life in AU.
> 
> 
> 
> One can see from your case that occupation also plays a key role for them to grant, more demanding in AU quicker the grant!




Thank you.


Rajesh S


----------



## gonnabeexpat

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> My dear friends,
> *
> Here is the good news - I received 189 Visa grant letters today for me, my spouse and my kid !*
> 
> This is the most excited moment in my life and I would say this forum and details from people here greatly helped me !
> 
> I did my entire visa process by my own and I didn't approach any consultants. But I gained more knowledge from this forum, has got wide variety of solutions for every problems
> 
> Especially response from people like Sultan, vikas, andrey, hari (sorry if I missed anyone here) are very much helpful - hats off and I highly appreciate your time and effort in responding to others queries
> 
> And my prayers and wishes for gonnabeexpert, daksh and others who are waiting quite long - you will get your grant soon for sure.
> 
> My visa was processed by GSM Brisbane and it was quick – I strongly believe this was due to high quality of documents I submitted at the time of visa lodgement
> 
> Here is my timeline,
> 
> ANZCO Code: 263311 Telecommunications Engineer
> EA Assessment applied on (Fast Track): 18th Nov 2016
> EA Assessment Positive outcome on: 12th Dec 2016
> EOI Filed: 12th Dec 2016 – 65 points (Age: 30, Qualification: 15, Work Exp: 15, Spouse Skills: 5, Competent English: 0)
> IELTS: R: 6, L: 6.5, W: 6, S: 7, Overall: 6.5 (Not so good & personally not happy with this score but was lazy to retake)
> ITA Received on: 21st Dec 2016
> Visa lodged on: 11th Jan 17 (All documents front loaded including Form 80, 1221, 1229, 1193 for both of us, photographs, all employment evidences, spouse relationship docs, PCC, USA FBI PCC etc.,)
> First CO contact from GSM Brisbane: 3rd Feb 17 (23 days from visa lodging date for spouse USA state police clearance)
> USA State PCC uploaded & clicked “IP” on: 26th Feb 17
> Visa Grant received on: 28th Feb 17 (48 days from visa lodge)
> No of Job switchover: 5
> Medicals & PCC: After lodging visa (feel this is the right & best way to do it but should be before CO asks for the same)
> 
> I realized today that I had a chance for “Direct Grant” because my spouse USA state PCC was the only document I uploaded after CO contact & before grant
> 
> Once again my heartiest thanks and wishes to those waiting for the grant !
> 
> The next phase of my migration journey now continues towards job search
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Warm regards
> Rajesh Sangaralingam


Congratulations dude could you please share the list of documents you uploaded for employment?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> My dear friends,
> *
> Here is the good news - I received 189 Visa grant letters today for me, my spouse and my kid !*
> 
> This is the most excited moment in my life and I would say this forum and details from people here greatly helped me !
> 
> I did my entire visa process by my own and I didn't approach any consultants. But I gained more knowledge from this forum, has got wide variety of solutions for every problems
> 
> Especially response from people like Sultan, vikas, andrey, hari (sorry if I missed anyone here) are very much helpful - hats off and I highly appreciate your time and effort in responding to others queries
> 
> And my prayers and wishes for gonnabeexpert, daksh a<script id="gpt-impl-0.2691609194352866" src="https://securepubads.g.doubleclick.net/gpt/pubads_impl_110.js"></script>nd others who are waiting quite long - you will get your grant soon for sure.
> 
> My visa was processed by GSM Brisbane and it was quick – I strongly believe this was due to high quality of documents I submitted at the time of visa lodgement
> 
> Here is my timeline,
> 
> ANZCO Code: 263311 Telecommunications Engineer
> EA Assessment applied on (Fast Track): 18th Nov 2016
> EA Assessment Positive outcome on: 12th Dec 2016
> EOI Filed: 12th Dec 2016 – 65 points (Age: 30, Qualification: 15, Work Exp: 15, Spouse Skills: 5, Competent English: 0)
> IELTS: R: 6, L: 6.5, W: 6, S: 7, Overall: 6.5 (Not so good & personally not happy with this score but was lazy to retake)
> ITA Received on: 21st Dec 2016
> Visa lodged on: 11th Jan 17 (All documents front loaded including Form 80, 1221, 1229, 1193 for both of us, photographs, all employment evidences, spouse relationship docs, PCC, USA FBI PCC etc.,)
> First CO contact from GSM Brisbane: 3rd Feb 17 (23 days from visa lodging date for spouse USA state police clearance)
> USA State PCC uploaded & clicked “IP” on: 26th Feb 17
> Visa Grant received on: 28th Feb 17 (48 days from visa lodge)
> No of Job switchover: 5
> Medicals & PCC: After lodging visa (feel this is the right & best way to do it but should be before CO asks for the same)
> 
> I realized today that I had a chance for “Direct Grant” because my spouse USA state PCC was the only document I uploaded after CO contact & before grant
> 
> Once again my heartiest thanks and wishes to those waiting for the grant !
> 
> The next phase of my migration journey now continues towards job search
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Warm regards
> Rajesh Sangaralingam


Congrats.


----------



## RohitKumar14

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> My dear friends,
> *
> Here is the good news - I received 189 Visa grant letters today for me, my spouse and my kid !*
> 
> This is the most excited moment in my life and I would say this forum and details from people here greatly helped me !
> 
> I did my entire visa process by my own and I didn't approach any consultants. But I gained more knowledge from this forum, has got wide variety of solutions for every problems
> 
> Especially response from people like Sultan, vikas, andrey, hari (sorry if I missed anyone here) are very much helpful - hats off and I highly appreciate your time and effort in responding to others queries
> 
> And my prayers and wishes for gonnabeexpert, daksh and others who are waiting quite long - you will get your grant soon for sure.
> 
> My visa was processed by GSM Brisbane and it was quick – I strongly believe this was due to high quality of documents I submitted at the time of visa lodgement
> 
> Here is my timeline,
> 
> ANZCO Code: 263311 Telecommunications Engineer
> EA Assessment applied on (Fast Track): 18th Nov 2016
> EA Assessment Positive outcome on: 12th Dec 2016
> EOI Filed: 12th Dec 2016 – 65 points (Age: 30, Qualification: 15, Work Exp: 15, Spouse Skills: 5, Competent English: 0)
> IELTS: R: 6, L: 6.5, W: 6, S: 7, Overall: 6.5 (Not so good & personally not happy with this score but was lazy to retake)
> ITA Received on: 21st Dec 2016
> Visa lodged on: 11th Jan 17 (All documents front loaded including Form 80, 1221, 1229, 1193 for both of us, photographs, all employment evidences, spouse relationship docs, PCC, USA FBI PCC etc.,)
> First CO contact from GSM Brisbane: 3rd Feb 17 (23 days from visa lodging date for spouse USA state police clearance)
> USA State PCC uploaded & clicked “IP” on: 26th Feb 17
> Visa Grant received on: 28th Feb 17 (48 days from visa lodge)
> No of Job switchover: 5
> Medicals & PCC: After lodging visa (feel this is the right & best way to do it but should be before CO asks for the same)
> 
> I realized today that I had a chance for “Direct Grant” because my spouse USA state PCC was the only document I uploaded after CO contact & before grant
> 
> Once again my heartiest thanks and wishes to those waiting for the grant !
> 
> The next phase of my migration journey now continues towards job search
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Warm regards
> Rajesh Sangaralingam


Congratulations buddy. Can you please let me know what all documents did you submit with respect to your work . . Please advise. I would be lodging visa tonight. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## _ritz

Hi vikas,

Is this link relevant to what you said? https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Brin/Fami/Capping-and-queuing

This page doesn't mention anything about 189 visa capping. Is this the usual pattern of more visa grants at the beginning of the year in July and less grants in Apr-June every year?



vikaschandra said:


> Not to demotivate anyone but just piece of information to share.. last year After April people started to get delay emails from DIBP and the Grants dried out.. there were grants but few in number. Keep the hopes high and prepare yourself with lots of patience and hope this time the quota for this programme year does not end up being reaching its limit before the new quota is announced.


----------



## hari_it_ram

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> Thank you so much Sultan ! Your response is highly important many aspirants here. Thanks again
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Rajesh S




Congrats dude. Pretty quick one. All the best for your plans ahead. Keep rocking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations dude could you please share the list of documents you uploaded for employment?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I would say if there are no SD's i.e. all employment evidences are on company letter head, the grants will be quicker. CO's trust more in such cases. Also by now CO's must be already knowing the companies which provide and which do not at geographic locations. So this knowledge would make them doubt on cases even though the applicant might be true.

Unfortunately even some of Indian big mnc companies do not provide reference letters, I personally have worked with two of them and got reply from hr that they cannot provide and infact one of them suggested me that you may proceed with SD 

This must be the major determining factor for quick grant.

Yeah and I am only referring to clean candidates and not the real life criminals or fraud cases with false RnR letters or false education certs.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

ethical.prodigy said:


> I would say if there are no SD's i.e. all employment evidences are on company letter head, the grants will be quicker. CO's trust more in such cases. Also by now CO's must be already knowing the companies which provide and which do not at geographic locations. So this knowledge would make them doubt on cases even though the applicant might be true.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately even some of Indian big mnc companies do not provide reference letters, I personally have  worked with two of them and got reply from hr that they cannot provide and infact one of them suggested me that you may proceed with SD
> 
> 
> 
> This must be the major determining factor for quick grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and I am only referring to clean candidates and not the real life criminals or fraud cases with false RnR letters or false education certs.




You're spot on !!! I submitted no SD ! All R&R on company letter head signed by the HR. Moreover my current company is well known since 150 years & the global leader in telecom


Rajesh S


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ethical.prodigy said:


> I would say if there are no SD's i.e. all employment evidences are on company letter head, the grants will be quicker. CO's trust more in such cases. Also by now CO's must be already knowing the companies which provide and which do not at geographic locations. So this knowledge would make them doubt on cases even though the applicant might be true.
> 
> Unfortunately even some of Indian big mnc companies do not provide reference letters, I personally have worked with two of them and got reply from hr that they cannot provide and infact one of them suggested me that you may proceed with SD
> 
> This must be the major determining factor for quick grant.
> 
> Yeah and I am only referring to clean candidates and not the real life criminals or fraud cases with false RnR letters or false education certs.


I submit sd and reference letter for my previous employment and sd for current employment       

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

gonnabeexpat said:


> I submit sd and reference letter for my previous employment and sd for current employment
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




I'm confident on your case, though it's delayed you will SURELY get grant. I request you not to be negative & stop crying ! If it's there for you, it won't go away from you ! 


Rajesh S


----------



## hari_it_ram

Sorry Mate, I would agree only 50%. Providing SD does not mean that you will not have direct grant or providing RnN on company letterhead does not your case processed quickly.

I provided RNR on company letterhead for all the companies that claim points and still I am waiting for the grant . My manager who provided SD to claim 15points and got direct grant in less than 1month. 

Bottom line is, visa lodge is like fingerprint, each one will have its own way and methods to get the final grant. 



ethical.prodigy said:


> I would say if there are no SD's i.e. all employment evidences are on company letter head, the grants will be quicker. CO's trust more in such cases. Also by now CO's must be already knowing the companies which provide and which do not at geographic locations. So this knowledge would make them doubt on cases even though the applicant might be true.
> 
> Unfortunately even some of Indian big mnc companies do not provide reference letters, I personally have worked with two of them and got reply from hr that they cannot provide and infact one of them suggested me that you may proceed with SD
> 
> This must be the major determining factor for quick grant.
> 
> Yeah and I am only referring to clean candidates and not the real life criminals or fraud cases with false RnR letters or false education certs.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

hari_it_ram said:


> Sorry Mate, I would agree only 50%. Providing SD does not mean that you will not have direct grant or providing RnN on company letterhead does not your case processed quickly.
> 
> I provided RNR on company letterhead for all the companies that claim points and still I am waiting for the grant . My manager who provided SD to claim 15points and got direct grant in less than 1month.
> 
> Bottom line is, visa lodge is like fingerprint, each one will have its own way and methods to get the final grant.


Hari 

Tomorrow you complete 6 weeks  

Wake up with good news and update us asap


----------



## ethical.prodigy

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> You're spot on !!! I submitted no SD ! All R&R on company letter head signed by the HR. Moreover my current company is well known since 150 years & the global leader in telecom
> 
> 
> Rajesh S


Thanks Rajesh! Just to share, I also have worked with 5 companies with 10+ years experience, 3 with well known mnc's including my current employer which is a big 4.

I have submitted 3 on company letter head (2 HR and 1 Manager) and 2 on SD's. But one of the SD covers 4 years experience. I personally think this is the reason they are doubting or may be cross verifying. 

One question to you or any experts(Vikas/Andrey plz share your views):
Is it good idea to go back and ask the company to provide reference letter and then submit against application. Will this not create confusion in CO's lookout on my application? I think one of the two mnc's where I submitted SD will provide me Rnr (the one with 4 years experience) but HR said it will not include wordings like fulltime, 40 hours a week / 6 months probation. The reason I didnot proceed with it is, I was told these wordings are mandatory for ACS clearance. Also as per the HR, the list of Rnr will not be exhaustive but with 5-8 points. Thus the RnR will be just a one pager or so.

Should I proceed and get this document.. will this help? or you would advise to just wait for CO to comment.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> I'm confident on your case, though it's delayed you will SURELY get grant. I request you not to be negative & stop crying ! If it's there for you, it won't go away from you !
> 
> 
> Rajesh S


Sorry couldn't help . 150 days of constant disappointment got to me. Thanks. I hope you get a job just as quickly and settle down soon.  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Hey guys, I am really happy to let you know that I received the grant letters today.
> It was just yesterday that I decided not to check my email for grant letters. When I opened my email for something else, I found skillselect removed email and then I found 3 golden emails from dibp.
> 
> Thank you forum members for your extensive moral support.


Congratulations


----------



## ethical.prodigy

gonnabeexpat said:


> I submit sd and reference letter for my previous employment and sd for current employment
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Bro, Looking at fraud cases, the statutory declarations are the reason for delay. 

Can you please try hard to get RnR on company letter head? Ask them to add few Rnr statements at least? 

Come on! beg them! do it for your 189! I know Au is your dream.


----------



## hari_it_ram

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Hari
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow you complete 6 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> Wake up with good news and update us asap




Sure dude if I get those gmail push notification 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## denizu

https://www.dropbox.com/s/adckh6x43kqylwu/Capture.JPG?dl=0

this is sadness


----------



## vikaschandra

misecmisc said:


> Thank you dear friend for your above reply. Patience is one virtue, which I seriously lack within me. Don't know how am I going to cope with it. Will see things as to how they proceed for me. A kind of stupid question, but still asking - Once an applicant gets his 189 visa, can still such a situation arise that after getting the visa and within IED, when that applicant travels to Aus, then at Aus airport's immigration counter, the immigration officer says to the applicant - sorry, DIBP has done a mistake while processing your visa application, so your visa has been voided by DIBP, so you will be deported back to your home country and we will send an email about this mistake on your email-id and your visa application processing will again be started and your application status would be changed to In Process and then the applicant would be deported back to his home country immediately from Aus immigration counter - Can this situation occur? Any thoughts, please suggest. Thanks.


 DIBP would not do such mistake..Never. I can't even think of it. If they find any legal problem at last stage that would be Visa Rejection and they will not allow you entry to Australia. Deporting is when you are inside the country already and do not meet the legal immigration requirements or commit a crime.

Once again you think such thing and ask such stupid question DIBP will surely not let you in the country thinking the guy is just too stupid to be given visa.. he he he just kidding.. relax Mate you are thinking too much.. and thinking weird. Just stop that and concentrate on your daily life.


----------



## maverick19

I too do not agree that submitting R&R on company letter head expedites the case than submitting SD's. I submitted my R&R on company letter head from my reporting manager (reporting manager is the authorised signatory for R&R letters in my company). I submitted in June 2016. Employment verification email was sent to my HR and my manager was called on oct 12. After that nothing. And it's march 2017 starting tomorrow.

No theories, trends or patterns for DIBP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

misecmisc said:


> Last time was a slightly different question - Last time I asked if I got something and stupidly assumed that it is the visa and reached Aus airport, then I would be deported from Aus airport's immigration counter, so to avoid this situation, how can I be sure that I have got the visa - to which I got the reply.
> 
> Now I am asking a more weird case - if I have actually got the 189 visa by EOI getting removed from skillselect and grant emails and visa application status becoming Finalized, then would there be a possibility of my above post that at Aus immigration counter, the immigration officer says to me that sorry, DIBP has done a mistake, which they realized that day only when I reached Aus and so my application processing has been changed to In Progress and my current visa is being nulled or voided, so since technically at that moment I do not have a valid visa for Aus, then I would be deported back to India from Aus airport's immigration counter - Can this situation occur?


:help::frusty::doh: someone please help..cannot take this questions anymore


----------



## maverick19

misecmisc said:


> Last time was a slightly different question - Last time I asked if I got something and stupidly assumed that it is the visa and reached Aus airport, then I would be deported from Aus airport's immigration counter, so to avoid this situation, how can I be sure that I have got the visa - to which I got the reply.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am asking a more weird case - if I have actually got the 189 visa by EOI getting removed from skillselect and grant emails and visa application status becoming Finalized, then would there be a possibility of my above post that at Aus immigration counter, the immigration officer says to me that sorry, DIBP has done a mistake, which they realized that day only when I reached Aus and so my application processing has been changed to In Progress and my current visa is being nulled or voided, so since technically at that moment I do not have a valid visa for Aus, then I would be deported back to India from Aus airport's immigration counter - Can this situation occur?




Yes it totally can.
Be scared. Be very very scared.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

maverick19 said:


> Yes it totally can.
> Be scared. Be very very scared.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HAHA :becky: high level of anxiety


----------



## vikaschandra

sultan_azam said:


> yes it can happen
> 
> even if you enter and later they find that some document you provided was false, then they can deport you at that stage also


Sultan Sir I don't think this will happen.. cause if there is fraud detected after visa is granted the application would not go in processing again rather it will be rejected.. I doubt they will issue a NJ at that stage. 

possibility on what more can happen is they might question the applicant at the Immigration Detention center about the fraud that was detected, give NJ then and their itself ask the applicant to clarify and then Reject the visa which is obvious thing they would do


----------



## vikaschandra

rajeshsangaralingam said:


> My dear friends,
> *
> Here is the good news - I received 189 Visa grant letters today for me, my spouse and my kid !*
> 
> This is the most excited moment in my life and I would say this forum and details from people here greatly helped me !
> 
> I did my entire visa process by my own and I didn't approach any consultants. But I gained more knowledge from this forum, has got wide variety of solutions for every problems
> 
> Especially response from people like Sultan, vikas, andrey, hari (sorry if I missed anyone here) are very much helpful - hats off and I highly appreciate your time and effort in responding to others queries
> 
> And my prayers and wishes for gonnabeexpert, daksh and others who are waiting quite long - you will get your grant soon for sure.
> 
> My visa was processed by GSM Brisbane and it was quick – I strongly believe this was due to high quality of documents I submitted at the time of visa lodgement
> 
> Here is my timeline,
> 
> ANZCO Code: 263311 Telecommunications Engineer
> EA Assessment applied on (Fast Track): 18th Nov 2016
> EA Assessment Positive outcome on: 12th Dec 2016
> EOI Filed: 12th Dec 2016 – 65 points (Age: 30, Qualification: 15, Work Exp: 15, Spouse Skills: 5, Competent English: 0)
> IELTS: R: 6, L: 6.5, W: 6, S: 7, Overall: 6.5 (Not so good & personally not happy with this score but was lazy to retake)
> ITA Received on: 21st Dec 2016
> Visa lodged on: 11th Jan 17 (All documents front loaded including Form 80, 1221, 1229, 1193 for both of us, photographs, all employment evidences, spouse relationship docs, PCC, USA FBI PCC etc.,)
> First CO contact from GSM Brisbane: 3rd Feb 17 (23 days from visa lodging date for spouse USA state police clearance)
> USA State PCC uploaded & clicked “IP” on: 26th Feb 17
> Visa Grant received on: 28th Feb 17 (48 days from visa lodge)
> No of Job switchover: 5
> Medicals & PCC: After lodging visa (feel this is the right & best way to do it but should be before CO asks for the same)
> 
> I realized today that I had a chance for “Direct Grant” because my spouse USA state PCC was the only document I uploaded after CO contact & before grant
> 
> Once again my heartiest thanks and wishes to those waiting for the grant !
> 
> The next phase of my migration journey now continues towards job search
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Warm regards
> Rajesh Sangaralingam


congratulations mate


----------



## vikaschandra

_ritz said:


> Hi vikas,
> 
> Is this link relevant to what you said? https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Brin/Fami/Capping-and-queuing
> 
> This page doesn't mention anything about 189 visa capping. Is this the usual pattern of more visa grants at the beginning of the year in July and less grants in Apr-June every year?


Yes since past two years ever since i have been on this forum have seen this happen.. people got delay emails and the number of visa issuance was way too less in April, May.. numbers can be checked in the previous threads of 2015 visa lodge..


----------



## hari_it_ram

Questions like this will be coming for ages unless or until we stop responding to it. 

Recent past "quality of few questions" reached a new low.



vikaschandra said:


> :help::frusty::doh: someone please help..cannot take this questions anymore


----------



## vikaschandra

ethical.prodigy said:


> Thanks Rajesh! Just to share, I also have worked with 5 companies with 10+ years experience, 3 with well known mnc's including my current employer which is a big 4.
> 
> I have submitted 3 on company letter head (2 HR and 1 Manager) and 2 on SD's. But one of the SD covers 4 years experience. I personally think this is the reason they are doubting or may be cross verifying.
> 
> One question to you or any experts(Vikas/Andrey plz share your views):
> Is it good idea to go back and ask the company to provide reference letter and then submit against application. Will this not create confusion in CO's lookout on my application? I think one of the two mnc's where I submitted SD will provide me Rnr (the one with 4 years experience) but HR said it will not include wordings like fulltime, 40 hours a week / 6 months probation. The reason I didnot proceed with it is, I was told these wordings are mandatory for ACS clearance. Also as per the HR, the list of Rnr will not be exhaustive but with 5-8 points. Thus the RnR will be just a one pager or so.
> 
> Should I proceed and get this document.. will this help? or you would advise to just wait for CO to comment.


Get the letter an keep it with you.. do not upload it yet. You have had CO contact already hopefully you will not have another contact rather receive visa decision.


----------



## denizu

maverick19 said:


> Yes it totally can.
> Be scared. Be very very scared.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol   :rofl:


----------



## ethical.prodigy

vikaschandra said:


> Get the letter an keep it with you.. do not upload it yet. You have had CO contact already hopefully you will not have another contact rather receive visa decision.


Thank you so much Vikas! .. trust your advise, I will get it incase I am asked to submit at any future stage. 

The company does not provide detailed reference doc and has a format with only 5 max Rnr bullet points. I was told it is not suitable for ACS as the details are mandatory. On positive side, my relations are good with Group leader and he is very senior in that company so I can get quick approval on the skill certificate.

Seems like if my case goes beyond April 30, it is sign of verifications happening at AHC.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

denizu said:


> lol   :rofl:


Hilarious.. Anxiety attacks! )) 

that would be like DIBP vs misemisc :fencing: Granted vs In Progress no no...Finalised .. oh no its Finished!


----------



## maverick19

ethical.prodigy said:


> Hilarious.. Anxiety attacks! ))
> 
> 
> 
> that would be like DIBP vs misemisc :fencing: Granted vs In Progress no no...Finalised .. oh no its Finished!




Kind of like the Best Picture award at Oscars!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vikaschandra said:


> Get the letter an keep it with you.. do not upload it yet. You have had CO contact already hopefully you will not have another contact rather receive visa decision.


Vikas, shall I go ahead and do the same, what do you think, its been 5 months since visa lodge, no co contact and application is still in recieved status. Shall I approach my current employer to give randr? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

ethical.prodigy said:


> Thank you so much Vikas! .. trust your advise, I will get it incase I am asked to submit at any future stage.
> 
> The company does not provide detailed reference doc and has a format with only 5 max Rnr bullet points. I was told it is not suitable for ACS as the details are mandatory. On positive side, my relations are good with Group leader and he is very senior in that company so I can get quick approval on the skill certificate.
> 
> Seems like if my case goes beyond April 30, it is sign of verifications happening at AHC.


Hopefully you would not need it any further still good to have the reference from HR for any future requirement. 

lets wait and see how things proceed. you also keep yourself prepared in terms of answering questions about your experience and other aspects of your life in case you happen to receive the verification call from AHC


----------



## swalke

*189 Application for 2017*

Hi Folks,

Just saw some good information from this group.
Do we have similar group for 2017 as well, would like to be part of it.

Thanks.


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Vikas, shall I go ahead and do the same, what do you think, its been 5 months since visa lodge, no co contact and application is still in recieved status. Shall I approach my current employer to give randr?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Mate what is your date of visa lodge.. can you add the signature


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vikaschandra said:


> Mate what is your date of visa lodge.. can you add the signature


Noc:261313
Visa lodge Oct 1 2016
Medicals PCC upfront uploaded

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

gonnabeexpat said:


> Vikas, shall I go ahead and do the same, what do you think, its been 5 months since visa lodge, no co contact and application is still in recieved status. Shall I approach my current employer to give randr?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Yes do it bro! Keep it ready. May be you can still upload since your status is Received. Plz do upload and raise notification of incorrect answers.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ethical.prodigy said:


> Yes do it bro! Keep it ready. May be you can still upload since your status is Received. Plz do upload and raise notification of incorrect answers.


Why would I upload firm 1023, my sd is correct ?. I think this is bad advice 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

vikaschandra said:


> Hopefully you would not need it any further still good to have the reference from HR for any future requirement.
> 
> lets wait and see how things proceed. you also keep yourself prepared in terms of answering questions about your experience and other aspects of your life in case you happen to receive the verification call from AHC


Yes I am confident if personal interview happens. I have also uploaded few appreciation letters 1 from customer and two from mnc's. Two of my IT certifications are in line with the work mentioned in my CV. I don't think they would verify to such detail as they have other applicants in queue. May be a third party or Delhi AHC can do.

All and all if they scrutinize, it is never in our hands except the personal interview on call.

Hoping it does not go to this level ) and everyone gets their grant soon!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ethical.prodigy

gonnabeexpat said:


> Why would I upload firm 1023, my sd is correct ?. I think this is bad advice
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I thought you can just mention why you couldn't provide company work reference letter earlier in notification and in the reason how and why you have provided it. you can state that my application has not moved from Received to Finalised during this course and hence I am attaching further evidences.

Because you are not getting any contact from CO, the notification might alarm! 
Just thought that will shake them and help your application.

Alternatively you can respond to CO via email that you have added company letter.

My intention was to help you.


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Noc:261313
> Visa lodge Oct 1 2016
> Medicals PCC upfront uploaded
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


seems many other applicants from 2613 ANZSCO who lodged their visa application in Oct 2016 are still waiting for CO Contact.. Not sure on what could be the reason for this delay.. hoping the case would be finalised soon


----------



## ethical.prodigy

gonnabeexpat said:


> Why would I upload firm 1023, my sd is correct ?. I think this is bad advice
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


You are right bro, that was wrong advise. 

Do write an email to CO that you have attached the letter in the application.

Secondly if you have got SD from a colleague and your reference document mentions supervisor that might contradict. So beware of this! Go through your existing reference document incase you decide to upload company RnR.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

ethical.prodigy said:


> I thought you can just mention why you couldn't provide company work reference letter earlier in notification and in the reason how and why you have provided it. you can state that my application has not moved from Received to Finalised during this course and hence I am attaching further evidences.
> 
> Because you are not getting any contact from CO, the notification might alarm!
> Just thought that will shake them and help your application.
> 
> Alternatively you can respond to CO via email that you have added company letter.
> 
> My intention was to help you.


Dude that is not a bad idea at all, its ingenious i would say. But Iam too much of a pussy to try this  .


ethical.prodigy said:


> You are right bro, that was wrong advise.
> 
> Do write an email to CO that you have attached the letter in the application.
> 
> Secondly if you have got SD from a colleague and your reference document mentions supervisor that might contradict. So beware of this! Go through your existing reference document incase you decide to upload company RnR.


This seems like a better approach, but I never got any co contact so I don't know who is working on my application  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vikaschandra said:


> seems many other applicants from 2613 ANZSCO who lodged their visa application in Oct 2016 are still waiting for CO Contact.. Not sure on what could be the reason for this delay.. hoping the case would be finalised soon


I think iam the only one left from Oct batch  . Vikas what do you think about getting a reference letter from my current company and uploading it now ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Why would I upload firm 1023, my sd is correct ?. I think this is bad advice
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


In case you want to upload additional evidences just go ahead and do so. form 1023 would not be required as it is for Notification to Incorrect Answer(s) which is not your case..


----------



## ethical.prodigy

vikaschandra said:


> seems many other applicants from 2613 ANZSCO who lodged their visa application in Oct 2016 are still waiting for CO Contact.. Not sure on what could be the reason for this delay.. hoping the case would be finalised soon


So do you also believe grant has to do with occupation quotas? It must definately be one of their criteria before granting. 

We saw Rajesh (telcom engineer) who got his grant after 1 CO contact and within two days of his last document upload.


----------



## vikaschandra

ethical.prodigy said:


> I thought you can just mention why you couldn't provide company work reference letter earlier in notification and in the reason how and why you have provided it. you can state that my application has not moved from Received to Finalised during this course and hence I am attaching further evidences.
> 
> Because you are not getting any contact from CO, the notification might alarm!
> Just thought that will shake them and help your application.
> 
> Alternatively you can respond to CO via email that you have added company letter.
> 
> My intention was to help you.


As far as I remember gonnabexpat was informed during the last call he had made was that his case was looked into some time back.


----------



## vikaschandra

ethical.prodigy said:


> So do you also believe grant has to do with occupation quotas? It must definately be one of their criteria before granting.
> 
> We saw Rajesh (telcom engineer) who got his grant after 1 CO contact and within two days of his last document upload.


No I do not believe on grants based on ANZSCO cause many other applicants from 2613 got their grant.. what I meant here is there must be something in common with all these applicants who are waiting in the queue.. not sure what would need to enquire about it


----------



## vikaschandra

swalke said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Just saw some good information from this group.
> Do we have similar group for 2017 as well, would like to be part of it.
> 
> Thanks.


here you go http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...809-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-183.html


----------



## ethical.prodigy

vikaschandra said:


> As far as I remember gonnabexpat was informed during the last call he had made was that his case was looked into some time back.


@gonnabexpat - Then please clear your browser cache. May be your status is finalised and you are seeing it as Received )) 

Check your status in myVEVO  .. don't tell us your IED has expired

In reality gonnabe's case officer is generous fellow, busy giving grants to others. 

You know what, gonnabexpat has uploaded his pic in visa application : )) 
May be tats the reason, officer has kept him in the queue. 

:becky:


----------



## vikaschandra

ethical.prodigy said:


> @gonnabexpat - Then please clear your browser cache. May be your status is finalised and you are seeing it as Received ))
> 
> Check your status in myVEVO  .. don't tell us your IED has expired
> 
> In reality gonnabe's case officer is generous fellow, busy giving grants to others.
> 
> You know what, gonnabexpat has uploaded his pic in visa application : ))
> May be tats the reason, officer has kept him in the queue.
> 
> :becky:



on a lighter note...

To do what with the picture just look at it everyday and then put the file back in safe. does not want to release it since if he/she does so the file would go in the archive and would not be able to see the pic


----------



## ethical.prodigy

vikaschandra said:


> on a lighter note...
> 
> To do what with the picture just look at it everyday and then put the file back in safe. does not want to release it since if he/she does so the file would go in the archive and would not be able to see the pic


Hahaha.. 

@gonnabeexpat - So next time you upload evidences, upload few more from your vacation album and a pic with sign board of "Ombudsman is here..Plz grant me now - CO" : )) :becky:


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Wish all of us get visa grants soon in March 2017 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sydneyboy

gonnabeexpat said:


> I think iam the only one left from Oct batch  . Vikas what do you think about getting a reference letter from my current company and uploading it now ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I lodged my application in sept and still :fingerscrossed:


----------



## lesalesa

Any August applicants waiting !!!!! No idea how long it is gonna take more. No idea any further doc request will come or not....

189 - Engineering Technologist 233914
EOI - 6th July 2016
Invitation - 6th Aug 2016
Visa lodged - 12th Aug 2016 (upfront with all docs incl 4 country PCC (excluding Saudi Arabia) & incl medicals)
1st CO Contact - 10th Sep 2016 for kids stat declaration
Responded - 15th Sep 2016
2nd CO Contact - 22nd Oct 2016 for spouse exp certificate
Responded - 25th Oct 2016
3rd CO Contact - 25th Nov 2016 for Saudi PCC, self stat declaration
Responded - 6th Dec 2016 with non availability of Saudi PCC but with other supporting docs
4th CO Contact - 16th Feb 2017 for questionnaire on non availability of Saudi PCC
Submitted questionnaire - 16th Feb 2017

Waiting and keep on waiting....


----------



## farjaf

lesalesa said:


> Any August applicants waiting !!!!! No idea how long it is gonna take more. No idea any further doc request will come or not....
> 
> 189 - Engineering Technologist 233914
> EOI - 6th July 2016
> Invitation - 6th Aug 2016
> Visa lodged - 12th Aug 2016 (upfront with all docs incl 4 country PCC (excluding Saudi Arabia) & incl medicals)
> 1st CO Contact - 10th Sep 2016 for kids stat declaration
> Responded - 15th Sep 2016
> 2nd CO Contact - 22nd Oct 2016 for spouse exp certificate
> Responded - 25th Oct 2016
> 3rd CO Contact - 25th Nov 2016 for Saudi PCC, self stat declaration
> Responded - 6th Dec 2016 with non availability of Saudi PCC but with other supporting docs
> 4th CO Contact - 16th Feb 2017 for questionnaire on non availability of Saudi PCC
> Submitted questionnaire - 16th Feb 2017
> 
> Waiting and keep on waiting....


Mate! at least u been contacted 4 times meaning it is processing. mine is silence since September. Day 210


----------



## lesalesa

Great news guys...... received grant just now. Awesome.......... All the best for all others.

189 - Engineering Technologist 233914
EOI - 6th July 2016
Invitation - 6th Aug 2016
Visa lodged - 12th Aug 2016 (upfront with all docs incl 4 country PCC (excluding Saudi Arabia) & incl medicals)
1st CO Contact - 10th Sep 2016 for kids stat declaration
Responded - 15th Sep 2016
2nd CO Contact - 22nd Oct 2016 for spouse exp certificate
Responded - 25th Oct 2016
3rd CO Contact - 25th Nov 2016 for Saudi PCC, self stat declaration
Responded - 6th Dec 2016 with non availability of Saudi PCC but with other supporting docs
4th CO Contact - 16th Feb 2017 for questionnaire on non availability of Saudi PCC
Submitted questionnaire - 16th Feb 2017
Received Grant - 1st March 2017


----------



## tapanagkumar

vikaschandra said:


> seems many other applicants from 2613 ANZSCO who lodged their visa application in Oct 2016 are still waiting for CO Contact.. Not sure on what could be the reason for this delay.. hoping the case would be finalised soon


Vikas,
Did you mean to say their status is still in Recieved state.



hari_it_ram said:


> Congrats dude. Pretty quick one. All the best for your plans ahead. Keep rocking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamalendra

25 days more and will complete a year


----------



## Ranmeet

Hi 
I completed my Bachelor in Computer Science Engineering from India.
Then Masters in information and communication technology from Australia
Finished my one year as a Developer Programmer in a company in Australia.
I want to apply for ACS skills assessment and i am on Temporary Graduate Visa.
Shall i get my both degrees assessed on basis of which degree shall i apply for my PR?


----------



## CaJn

lesalesa said:


> Great news guys...... received grant just now. Awesome.......... All the best for all others.
> 
> 189 - Engineering Technologist 233914
> EOI - 6th July 2016
> Invitation - 6th Aug 2016
> Visa lodged - 12th Aug 2016 (upfront with all docs incl 4 country PCC (excluding Saudi Arabia) & incl medicals)
> 1st CO Contact - 10th Sep 2016 for kids stat declaration
> Responded - 15th Sep 2016
> 2nd CO Contact - 22nd Oct 2016 for spouse exp certificate
> Responded - 25th Oct 2016
> 3rd CO Contact - 25th Nov 2016 for Saudi PCC, self stat declaration
> Responded - 6th Dec 2016 with non availability of Saudi PCC but with other supporting docs
> 4th CO Contact - 16th Feb 2017 for questionnaire on non availability of Saudi PCC
> Submitted questionnaire - 16th Feb 2017
> Received Grant - 1st March 2017


Awesome mate, congrats!

Good to see onshore applicants receiving grants.


----------



## CaJn

farjaf said:


> Mate! at least u been contacted 4 times meaning it is processing. mine is silence since September. Day 210


Similar boat as you!
Onshore; 261111, applied: 16/09 (166 days), Contact (Adelaide): 27/09, IP: 18/10 (134 days), absolute silence and couldn't gather anything from calls too. 

Don't see a purpose in complaining either!


----------



## vikaschandra

tapanagkumar said:


> Vikas,
> Did you mean to say their status is still in Recieved state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Yes the status is still "Received"


----------



## tapanagkumar

vikaschandra said:


> Yes the status is still "Received"


Oh ok. That's sad. Also I am tensed now. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

lesalesa said:


> Great news guys...... received grant just now. Awesome.......... All the best for all others.
> 
> 189 - Engineering Technologist 233914
> EOI - 6th July 2016
> Invitation - 6th Aug 2016
> Visa lodged - 12th Aug 2016 (upfront with all docs incl 4 country PCC (excluding Saudi Arabia) & incl medicals)
> 1st CO Contact - 10th Sep 2016 for kids stat declaration
> Responded - 15th Sep 2016
> 2nd CO Contact - 22nd Oct 2016 for spouse exp certificate
> Responded - 25th Oct 2016
> 3rd CO Contact - 25th Nov 2016 for Saudi PCC, self stat declaration
> Responded - 6th Dec 2016 with non availability of Saudi PCC but with other supporting docs
> 4th CO Contact - 16th Feb 2017 for questionnaire on non availability of Saudi PCC
> Submitted questionnaire - 16th Feb 2017
> Received Grant - 1st March 2017


Congrats.


----------



## debeash

Originally Posted by lesalesa View Post
Great news guys...... received grant just now. Awesome.......... All the best for all others.

189 - Engineering Technologist 233914
EOI - 6th July 2016
Invitation - 6th Aug 2016
Visa lodged - 12th Aug 2016 (upfront with all docs incl 4 country PCC (excluding Saudi Arabia) & incl medicals)
1st CO Contact - 10th Sep 2016 for kids stat declaration
Responded - 15th Sep 2016
2nd CO Contact - 22nd Oct 2016 for spouse exp certificate
Responded - 25th Oct 2016
3rd CO Contact - 25th Nov 2016 for Saudi PCC, self stat declaration
Responded - 6th Dec 2016 with non availability of Saudi PCC but with other supporting docs
4th CO Contact - 16th Feb 2017 for questionnaire on non availability of Saudi PCC
Submitted questionnaire - 16th Feb 2017
Received Grant - 1st March 2017


Congratulations!!!


----------



## dgupt006

ethical.prodigy said:


> So do you also believe grant has to do with occupation quotas? It must definately be one of their criteria before granting.
> 
> We saw Rajesh (telcom engineer) who got his grant after 1 CO contact and within two days of his last document upload.


I also applied for telecom engineer and waiting for further update since last CO contact on 15th Dec


----------



## misecmisc

vikaschandra said:


> :help::frusty::doh: someone please help..cannot take this questions anymore


Thanks Vikas. I guess DIBP heard you and sent me the VAC2 invoice and I did the VAC2 payment. I uploaded the VAC2 payment receipt in my wife's document attachment list for VAC2 payment evidence and replied to GSM-Adelaide CO request email for VAC2 payment. Is there anything else which is needed from myside for this VAC2 payment request? Please suggest. Thanks.



ethical.prodigy said:


> Hilarious.. Anxiety attacks! ))
> 
> that would be like DIBP vs misemisc :fencing: Granted vs In Progress no no...Finalised .. oh no its Finished!


lol :lol: :rofl:  I am definitely not in fight with DIBP, but rather in love with them - because you know on 15-Feb AU time, which was 14-Feb in India i.e. Valentines Day for me, DIBP sent me a love card by sending my 189 EOI invitation and I responded back with my love letter to DIBP which was my 189 visa application submission on 14-Feb i.e on Valentines Day in India. I seriously respect the working of DIBP and if you remember or if you have seen, few days back I wrote a post in which I appreciated how much is the work load for DIBP team and how hard they would be working, so I really appreciate the hard work DIBP team does in processing our visa applications. I am appreciating the hard work done by DIBP team because I feel that they are doing a really hard work with much workload. This I am not saying because saying this would get me a visa quickly, rather till the time (which I have given myself to wait for DIBP to process my 189 visa application) which is 3 months, I will wait for them to process my application and if I will not get my 189 visa within 3 months then after that on the first day of 4th month, I will move with my plan B.

May all those, who are waiting for their visa(including me), get their visa soon. May all sentient beings be peaceful and happy. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

misecmisc said:


> Thanks Vikas. I guess DIBP heard you and sent me the VAC2 invoice and I did the VAC2 payment. I uploaded the VAC2 payment receipt in my wife's document attachment list for VAC2 payment evidence and replied to GSM-Adelaide CO request email for VAC2 payment. Is there anything else which is needed from myside for this VAC2 payment request? Please suggest. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> lol  :rofl:  I am definitely not in fight with DIBP, but rather in love with them - because you know on 15-Feb AU time, which was 14-Feb in India i.e. Valentines Day for me, DIBP sent me a love card by sending my 189 EOI invitation and I responded back with my love letter to DIBP which was my 189 visa application submission on 14-Feb i.e on Valentines Day in India. I seriously respect the working of DIBP and if you remember or if you have seen, few days back I wrote a post in which I appreciated how much is the work load for DIBP team and how hard they would be working, so I really appreciate the hard work DIBP team does in processing our visa applications. I am appreciating the hard work done by DIBP team because I feel that they are doing a really hard work with much workload. This I am not saying because saying this would get me a visa quickly, rather till the time (which I have given myself to wait for DIBP to process my 189 visa application) which is 3 months, I will wait for them to process my application and if I will not get my 189 visa within 3 months then after that on the first day of 4th month, I will move with my plan B.
> 
> May all those, who are waiting for their visa(including me), get their visa soon. May all sentient beings be peaceful and happy. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


You will get your grant this week 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Congratulations and All the best..



rajeshsangaralingam said:


> My dear friends,
> *
> Here is the good news - I received 189 Visa grant letters today for me, my spouse and my kid !*
> 
> The next phase of my migration journey now continues towards job search
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Warm regards
> Rajesh Sangaralingam


----------



## misecmisc

gonnabeexpat said:


> You will get your grant this week
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


:amen: Hi friend, Amen to your words. May your words come true. But even though I am in love with DIBP, but we know that how DIBP works sometimes mysteriously. So who knows after VAC2 payment, they may go for employment verification.

May you also get your visa in this week itself. I seriously wish that may all those (including me) who are waiting for our visa, get our visa soon. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## denizu

lesalesa said:


> Great news guys...... received grant just now. Awesome.......... All the best for all others.
> 
> 189 - Engineering Technologist 233914
> EOI - 6th July 2016
> Invitation - 6th Aug 2016
> Visa lodged - 12th Aug 2016 (upfront with all docs incl 4 country PCC (excluding Saudi Arabia) & incl medicals)
> 1st CO Contact - 10th Sep 2016 for kids stat declaration
> Responded - 15th Sep 2016
> 2nd CO Contact - 22nd Oct 2016 for spouse exp certificate
> Responded - 25th Oct 2016
> 3rd CO Contact - 25th Nov 2016 for Saudi PCC, self stat declaration
> Responded - 6th Dec 2016 with non availability of Saudi PCC but with other supporting docs
> 4th CO Contact - 16th Feb 2017 for questionnaire on non availability of Saudi PCC
> Submitted questionnaire - 16th Feb 2017
> Received Grant - 1st March 2017


I'm really happy for you. long waiting time and successfully reached to your aim.


----------



## rvd

lesalesa said:


> Great news guys...... received grant just now. Awesome.......... All the best for all others.
> 
> 189 - Engineering Technologist 233914
> EOI - 6th July 2016
> Invitation - 6th Aug 2016
> Visa lodged - 12th Aug 2016 (upfront with all docs incl 4 country PCC (excluding Saudi Arabia) & incl medicals)
> 1st CO Contact - 10th Sep 2016 for kids stat declaration
> Responded - 15th Sep 2016
> 2nd CO Contact - 22nd Oct 2016 for spouse exp certificate
> Responded - 25th Oct 2016
> 3rd CO Contact - 25th Nov 2016 for Saudi PCC, self stat declaration
> Responded - 6th Dec 2016 with non availability of Saudi PCC but with other supporting docs
> 4th CO Contact - 16th Feb 2017 for questionnaire on non availability of Saudi PCC
> Submitted questionnaire - 16th Feb 2017
> Received Grant - 1st March 2017


Congratulations and All the best..


----------



## _ritz

Congratulations for the grant...wish you best luck with AU journey... 



lesalesa said:


> Great news guys...... received grant just now. Awesome.......... All the best for all others.
> 
> 189 - Engineering Technologist 233914
> EOI - 6th July 2016
> Invitation - 6th Aug 2016
> Visa lodged - 12th Aug 2016 (upfront with all docs incl 4 country PCC (excluding Saudi Arabia) & incl medicals)
> 1st CO Contact - 10th Sep 2016 for kids stat declaration
> Responded - 15th Sep 2016
> 2nd CO Contact - 22nd Oct 2016 for spouse exp certificate
> Responded - 25th Oct 2016
> 3rd CO Contact - 25th Nov 2016 for Saudi PCC, self stat declaration
> Responded - 6th Dec 2016 with non availability of Saudi PCC but with other supporting docs
> 4th CO Contact - 16th Feb 2017 for questionnaire on non availability of Saudi PCC
> Submitted questionnaire - 16th Feb 2017
> Received Grant - 1st March 2017


----------



## DammyK

*congrats*



lesalesa said:


> Great news guys...... received grant just now. Awesome.......... All the best for all others.
> 
> 189 - Engineering Technologist 233914
> EOI - 6th July 2016
> Invitation - 6th Aug 2016
> Visa lodged - 12th Aug 2016 (upfront with all docs incl 4 country PCC (excluding Saudi Arabia) & incl medicals)
> 1st CO Contact - 10th Sep 2016 for kids stat declaration
> Responded - 15th Sep 2016
> 2nd CO Contact - 22nd Oct 2016 for spouse exp certificate
> Responded - 25th Oct 2016
> 3rd CO Contact - 25th Nov 2016 for Saudi PCC, self stat declaration
> Responded - 6th Dec 2016 with non availability of Saudi PCC but with other supporting docs
> 4th CO Contact - 16th Feb 2017 for questionnaire on non availability of Saudi PCC
> Submitted questionnaire - 16th Feb 2017
> Received Grant - 1st March 2017


Congratulations and All the best..


----------



## roshand79

lesalesa said:


> Any August applicants waiting !!!!! No idea how long it is gonna take more. No idea any further doc request will come or not....
> 
> 189 - Engineering Technologist 233914
> EOI - 6th July 2016
> Invitation - 6th Aug 2016
> Visa lodged - 12th Aug 2016 (upfront with all docs incl 4 country PCC (excluding Saudi Arabia) & incl medicals)
> 1st CO Contact - 10th Sep 2016 for kids stat declaration
> Responded - 15th Sep 2016
> 2nd CO Contact - 22nd Oct 2016 for spouse exp certificate
> Responded - 25th Oct 2016
> 3rd CO Contact - 25th Nov 2016 for Saudi PCC, self stat declaration
> Responded - 6th Dec 2016 with non availability of Saudi PCC but with other supporting docs
> 4th CO Contact - 16th Feb 2017 for questionnaire on non availability of Saudi PCC
> Submitted questionnaire - 16th Feb 2017
> 
> Waiting and keep on waiting....




Congrats which team processed your grant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

hari_it_ram said:


> Sorry Mate, I would agree only 50%. Providing SD does not mean that you will not have direct grant or providing RnN on company letterhead does not your case processed quickly.
> 
> I provided RNR on company letterhead for all the companies that claim points and still I am waiting for the grant . My manager who provided SD to claim 15points and got direct grant in less than 1month.
> 
> Bottom line is, visa lodge is like fingerprint, each one will have its own way and methods to get the final grant.


I agree with you


----------



## sultan_azam

ethical.prodigy said:


> Thanks Rajesh! Just to share, I also have worked with 5 companies with 10+ years experience, 3 with well known mnc's including my current employer which is a big 4.
> 
> I have submitted 3 on company letter head (2 HR and 1 Manager) and 2 on SD's. But one of the SD covers 4 years experience. I personally think this is the reason they are doubting or may be cross verifying.
> 
> One question to you or any experts(Vikas/Andrey plz share your views):
> Is it good idea to go back and ask the company to provide reference letter and then submit against application. Will this not create confusion in CO's lookout on my application? I think one of the two mnc's where I submitted SD will provide me Rnr (the one with 4 years experience) but HR said it will not include wordings like fulltime, 40 hours a week / 6 months probation. The reason I didnot proceed with it is, I was told these wordings are mandatory for ACS clearance. Also as per the HR, the list of Rnr will not be exhaustive but with 5-8 points. Thus the RnR will be just a one pager or so.
> 
> Should I proceed and get this document.. will this help? or you would advise to just wait for CO to comment.


if possible get the rnr letter from HR, it will make your case stronger


----------



## bonkers911

Can anyone tell me that how can I make a hap ID? Every time I click on the link of my health declarations, it takes me to immiaccount login. Even if I am already logged in. I have filled the whole form and at the end it just asked me to pay. I want to get my medicals before I lodge my visa. Seniors please advise?


----------



## sultan_azam

vikaschandra said:


> :help::frusty::doh: someone please help..cannot take this questions anymore


Ohh God, please grant him(OP) a visa soon


----------



## sultan_azam

vikaschandra said:


> Sultan Sir I don't think this will happen.. cause if there is fraud detected after visa is granted the application would not go in processing again rather it will be rejected.. I doubt they will issue a NJ at that stage.
> 
> possibility on what more can happen is they might question the applicant at the Immigration Detention center about the fraud that was detected, give NJ then and their itself ask the applicant to clarify and then Reject the visa which is obvious thing they would do


No no. i am not saying NJ. i mean if they find that there was some serious misleading document or false documents then they can deport the applicant


----------



## SanBil

newtooaustralia said:


> Hello friends. I lodged my application for 3 applicants on 1st of jan 2017 and uploaded all the documents including form 80, 1221, Qatar pcc and Pakistan Pcc. I also completed the medicals before visa application lodgement and status changed to health clearance provided for all applicants including my wife and child on 1st week of January. I received email of "assessment commence" from GSM Adelaide on 23rd jan and then immidiately tab appeared in immiaccount to re attach form 80 which i uploaded on the same day. On 13 feb I notified for the change of circumstances as my wife became pregnant and attached doctor's letter in immiaccount. Can seniors please comment on my visa grant date.:confused2:



Use this https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189/analytics/estimate-your-grant-date


----------



## sultan_azam

ethical.prodigy said:


> Hilarious.. Anxiety attacks! ))
> 
> that would be like DIBP vs misemisc :fencing: Granted vs In Progress no no...Finalised .. oh no its Finished!


hahahah ahhahahaa


----------



## sultan_azam

bonkers911 said:


> Can anyone tell me that how can I make a hap ID? Every time I click on the link of my health declarations, it takes me to immiaccount login. Even if I am already logged in. I have filled the whole form and at the end it just asked me to pay. I want to get my medicals before I lodge my visa. Seniors please advise?


please go through this... you will get answers to lot many questions 

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html*


----------



## sultan_azam

lesalesa said:


> Great news guys...... received grant just now. Awesome.......... All the best for all others.
> 
> 189 - Engineering Technologist 233914
> EOI - 6th July 2016
> Invitation - 6th Aug 2016
> Visa lodged - 12th Aug 2016 (upfront with all docs incl 4 country PCC (excluding Saudi Arabia) & incl medicals)
> 1st CO Contact - 10th Sep 2016 for kids stat declaration
> Responded - 15th Sep 2016
> 2nd CO Contact - 22nd Oct 2016 for spouse exp certificate
> Responded - 25th Oct 2016
> 3rd CO Contact - 25th Nov 2016 for Saudi PCC, self stat declaration
> Responded - 6th Dec 2016 with non availability of Saudi PCC but with other supporting docs
> 4th CO Contact - 16th Feb 2017 for questionnaire on non availability of Saudi PCC
> Submitted questionnaire - 16th Feb 2017
> Received Grant - 1st March 2017



congratulations for visa grant.. all the best


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Thanks Vikas. I guess DIBP heard you and sent me the VAC2 invoice and I did the VAC2 payment. I uploaded the VAC2 payment receipt in my wife's document attachment list for VAC2 payment evidence and replied to GSM-Adelaide CO request email for VAC2 payment. Is there anything else which is needed from myside for this VAC2 payment request? Please suggest. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> lol :lol: :rofl:  I am definitely not in fight with DIBP, but rather in love with them - because you know on 15-Feb AU time, which was 14-Feb in India i.e. Valentines Day for me, DIBP sent me a love card by sending my 189 EOI invitation and I responded back with my love letter to DIBP which was my 189 visa application submission on 14-Feb i.e on Valentines Day in India. I seriously respect the working of DIBP and if you remember or if you have seen, few days back I wrote a post in which I appreciated how much is the work load for DIBP team and how hard they would be working, so I really appreciate the hard work DIBP team does in processing our visa applications. I am appreciating the hard work done by DIBP team because I feel that they are doing a really hard work with much workload. This I am not saying because saying this would get me a visa quickly, rather till the time (which I have given myself to wait for DIBP to process my 189 visa application) which is 3 months, I will wait for them to process my application and if I will not get my 189 visa within 3 months then after that on the first day of 4th month, I will move with my plan B.
> 
> May all those, who are waiting for their visa(including me), get their visa soon. May all sentient beings be peaceful and happy. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


congrats for movement in your case... good luck


----------



## sultan_azam

*SOME TIPS FOR VISA LODGE ON *

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

sultan_azam said:


> congrats for movement in your case... good luck


MISCMISC That's excellent. You are there now. Prepare for a big party!

Remember:

The fundamental cause of trouble in the modern world today is that the stupid are cocksure while the intelligent are full of doubt. Keep asking questions


----------



## misecmisc

sultan_azam said:


> Ohh God, please grant him(OP) a visa soon


Har Har Mahadev... Arhaumdullilah.... In the Holy Spirit.. :amen: May your words come true. If I get the visa, it will be only because of you all friends on this forum and not because of me. I bow down to all of you for your kindness, who have showed to me.


----------



## hari_it_ram

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> MISCMISC That's excellent. You are there now. Prepare for a big party!
> 
> 
> 
> Remember:
> 
> 
> 
> The fundamental cause of trouble in the modern world today is that the stupid are cocksure while the intelligent are full of doubt. Keep asking questions




You can't be so open and straight forward on a forum like this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## hamidaims

Is Photo uploading in IMMI account necessary or not ?
If necessary then what size? and background color ?


----------



## sultan_azam

hamidaims said:


> Is Photo uploading in IMMI account necessary or not ?
> If necessary then what size? and background color ?


not necessary

photo guidelines --- https://www.passports.gov.au/passpo...ssportphotographguidelines/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

hari_it_ram said:


> You can't be so open and straight forward on a forum like this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


I think you are mis-interpreting me 

I am saying its good to ask questions


----------



## hari_it_ram

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> I think you are mis-interpreting me
> 
> 
> 
> I am saying its good to ask questions




No never 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## vikaschandra

misecmisc said:


> Thanks Vikas. I guess DIBP heard you and sent me the VAC2 invoice and I did the VAC2 payment. I uploaded the VAC2 payment receipt in my wife's document attachment list for VAC2 payment evidence and replied to GSM-Adelaide CO request email for VAC2 payment. Is there anything else which is needed from myside for this VAC2 payment request? Please suggest. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> lol :lol: :rofl:  I am definitely not in fight with DIBP, but rather in love with them - because you know on 15-Feb AU time, which was 14-Feb in India i.e. Valentines Day for me, DIBP sent me a love card by sending my 189 EOI invitation and I responded back with my love letter to DIBP which was my 189 visa application submission on 14-Feb i.e on Valentines Day in India. I seriously respect the working of DIBP and if you remember or if you have seen, few days back I wrote a post in which I appreciated how much is the work load for DIBP team and how hard they would be working, so I really appreciate the hard work DIBP team does in processing our visa applications. I am appreciating the hard work done by DIBP team because I feel that they are doing a really hard work with much workload. This I am not saying because saying this would get me a visa quickly, rather till the time (which I have given myself to wait for DIBP to process my 189 visa application) which is 3 months, I will wait for them to process my application and if I will not get my 189 visa within 3 months then after that on the first day of 4th month, I will move with my plan B.
> 
> May all those, who are waiting for their visa(including me), get their visa soon. May all sentient beings be peaceful and happy. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


Congratulations mate


----------



## gsingh006

*Is there any group from people who got their grant*

Hi All,

Is there a group(Watsapp or thread) for people who received their grant and planning to move to Australia?


----------



## bonkers911

Please look at the screenshot and tell me where can I find the option to get HAP ID.


----------



## ausguy11

Reference number is coming blank... Pay the fees 

Once reference number will appear, click reference number , you will get HEALTH related link on left panel



bonkers911 said:


> Please look at the screenshot and tell me where can I find the option to get HAP ID.


----------



## bonkers911

ausguy11 said:


> Reference number is coming blank... Pay the fees
> 
> Once reference number will appear, click reference number , you will get HEALTH related link on left panel


oh no. I ereased the reference number in Paint. When i click on the reference number it takes me to the 17 page form and then to fee payment. I thought there was a way to get medicals done before visa fee payment.


----------



## hamidaims

You Can only get HAP ID after submitting your Visa fees..


----------



## hari_it_ram

bonkers911 said:


> oh no. I ereased the reference number in Paint. When i click on the reference number it takes me to the 17 page form and then to fee payment. I thought there was a way to get medicals done before visa fee payment.




Create a new application and select "Health". Fill all the details and at the end you can generate the HAP ID.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## bonkers911

hari_it_ram said:


> Create a new application and select "Health". Fill all the details and at the end you can generate the HAP ID.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


You mean a new immiaccount?


----------



## misecmisc

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations mate


Thank you dear friend. Please tell if there is any step which I may have missed in VAC2 payment response to CO's request in immiaccount? Please suggest. Thanks in advance.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
I have started a new thread below for next steps' suggestions:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...833-grant-may-come-next-steps-discussion.html

You all are welcome to the above thread. So please feel free to join and share your advices. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hari_it_ram

bonkers911 said:


> You mean a new immiaccount?




Same account. On the tap bar, select new application.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
One question here - I just now checked in my immiaccount, in Manage Payments, the row for VAC2 shows as status - Awaiting Payment  - why is this when I have already paid VAC2 payment through PostBillPay? Please suggest friends. Have I screwed up my visa application at this stage unnecessarily? Stupid me  . What should I do now friends? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> One question here - I just now checked in my immiaccount, in Manage Payments, the row for VAC2 shows as status - Awaiting Payment  - why is this when I have already paid VAC2 payment through PostBillPay? Please suggest friends. Have I screwed up my visa application at this stage unnecessarily? Stupid me  . What should I do now friends? Please suggest. Thanks.


give some time, it will get reflected there soon


----------



## pratik.itworld

*Reply needed*



pratik.itworld said:


> Does the status updates from "Received" to any other if there is any ongoing verification happening in the background or it remains as Received only?


Hello,
Can anyone reply my query.

Regards,
Pratik


----------



## pratik.itworld

pratik.itworld said:


> Application submitted on 24th Oct. Medicals done in 2nd week of November. Almost all documents uploaded upfront. My wife is a non migrant but she too had to undergo medical test and was asked to further take the Sputum test. Sputum reports came in 1st week of January. Results were uploaded to Medical section in Feb 1st week by Panel clinic after consultation from Pulmanogist. Still awaiting for CO contact/Grant. Can anyone suggest where would this have got delayed?


Hello,

Can anyone reply to my query?

Regards,
Pratik


----------



## denizu

is there any statistics on myimmitracker that shows the average grant date after the applicants responded to CO's requests ?


----------



## misecmisc

sultan_azam said:


> give some time, it will get reflected there soon


Thanks friend for teaching me patience. I seriously lack this virtue of patience within me. I will wait for sometime and then see if the status of VAC2 payment gets updated or not in my immiaccount.


----------



## rvd

pratik.itworld said:


> Originally Posted by pratik.itworld View Post
> Does the status updates from "Received" to any other if there is any ongoing verification happening in the background or it remains as Received only?





pratik.itworld said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone reply my query.
> 
> Regards,
> Pratik



No it will be in Received status until the CO communicate with Applicant for something.


----------



## rvd

> Originally Posted by pratik.itworld
> Application submitted on 24th Oct. Medicals done in 2nd week of November. Almost all documents uploaded upfront. My wife is a non migrant but she too had to undergo medical test and was asked to further take the Sputum test. Sputum reports came in 1st week of January. Results were uploaded to Medical section in Feb 1st week by Panel clinic after consultation from Pulmanogist. Still awaiting for CO contact/Grant. Can anyone suggest where would this have got delayed?





pratik.itworld said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone reply to my query?
> 
> Regards,
> Pratik


What about health clearance status.
It could be for anything say verification of documents, employment, education etc.,


----------



## MG22

Feeling depressed  its been more than 2 months and still absolute blackout. No information.

This is not fair. After charging such a hefty fee, DIBP should at least provide some transparency and SLA.

Just wondering how many are still waiting for more than 2 months to see any update after front loading all documents and hoping for direct grant


----------



## pratik.itworld

rvd said:


> What about health clearance status.
> It could be for anything say verification of documents, employment, education etc.,


My health clearance was given in november 2nd week, whereas my wife's was given in first week of Feb.
I was expecting some updates after her health clearance as it's already 4 months now after visa lodgement.


----------



## rvd

pratik.itworld said:


> My health clearance was given in november 2nd week, whereas my wife's was given in first week of Feb.
> I was expecting some updates after her health clearance as it's already 4 months now after visa lodgement.


Have you got Health Clearance Provided-no action required for all applicants on immi account. If yes, then only option is to wait.

All the best.


----------



## pratik.itworld

rvd said:


> Have you got Health Clearance Provided-no action required for all applicants on immi account. If yes, then only option is to wait.
> 
> All the best.


Hi RVD,

Yes, It says Health Clearance Provided - no action required.
Thanks for the best wishes. 
One more query : Do I need to get the PDF from emdical client portal and have it uploaded in Immi portal or the message in Medical section in Immi portal is enough?


----------



## rvd

pratik.itworld said:


> Hi RVD,
> 
> Yes, It says Health Clearance Provided - no action required.
> Thanks for the best wishes.
> One more query : Do I need to get the PDF from emdical client portal and have it uploaded in Immi portal or the message in Medical section in Immi portal is enough?



I don't think it is required. 

Edited: My agent is handling my application so I am not sure about this. Please wait for expert suggestion.


----------



## rvd

pratik.itworld said:


> Hi RVD,
> 
> Yes, It says Health Clearance Provided - no action required.
> Thanks for the best wishes.
> One more query : Do I need to get the PDF from emdical client portal and have it uploaded in Immi portal or the message in Medical section in Immi portal is enough?


When I checked my application under Health waiver submission/supporting information

Medical Information Sheet is uploaded but I don't know what is in that document.


----------



## mailtosrik

*189 Overseas experience and MS degree consideration*

Hi,
Below is my scenario, I’ve summarized it to my best and currently I am in Australia on 457 Visa

1.	Visa Subclass – 189
2.	Age – 15 – 32 (30 points)
3.	Proficient English – got my score on 28/02/2017 (10 points) 
4.	Qualifications – Recognized bachelor degree or higher (Electrical and electronics engineering) (15 points)
5. Overseas experience (How many points?)
a.	Total experience – 6 years 2 months
b.	Australia experience – 10 months (it will be one year at end of April)
c.	India experience – 5 years 3 months
So I am degree holder with EEE background and with above experience. Will I get any points in experience? 
Also I’ve done MS in software engineering in BITS while I was working in India.
6.	Australia work experience – 12 month (by end of April 2017) – 5 points

Someone please clarify my doubts
•	How many points I will get for my experience?
•	Can I add my experience in overseas experience too? 
•	Is it advisable to add to my MS in software engineering? 


Thanks,
Srikanth Anantharaman


----------



## denizu

MG22 said:


> Feeling depressed  its been more than 2 months and still absolute blackout. No information.
> 
> This is not fair. After charging such a hefty fee, DIBP should at least provide some transparency and SLA.
> 
> Just wondering how many are still waiting for more than 2 months to see any update after front loading all documents and hoping for direct grant


i think the reason why CO has not contacted yet is that you will get direct grant.


----------



## mailtosrik

sory missed the main point yy profession is "Software Engineer"


----------



## MG22

Friends,
what has been the longest time period for a direct grant case after Lodgement. Please share any case you know who got direct grant after 2 months of Lodging 


My feeling is that the direct grant cases are finalized within few weeks


----------



## jamesjihin88

My head is spinning. Just 3 days after I applied EOI, got the invite today!!!!! Need to get all documents arranged. Just 60 days. So happy. Excited. Wish you all good luck!!!


----------



## sultan_azam

jamesjihin88 said:


> My head is spinning. Just 3 days after I applied EOI, got the invite today!!!!! Need to get all documents arranged. Just 60 days. So happy. Excited. Wish you all good luck!!!


congrats and good luck


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

jamesjihin88 said:


> My head is spinning. Just 3 days after I applied EOI, got the invite today!!!!! Need to get all documents arranged. Just 60 days. So happy. Excited. Wish you all good luck!!!


Congratulations. That feeling is beyond words. I received it the same day just 6 hours to be precise.


----------



## andreyx108b

lesalesa said:


> Great news guys...... received grant just now. Awesome.......... All the best for all others.
> 
> 189 - Engineering Technologist 233914
> EOI - 6th July 2016
> Invitation - 6th Aug 2016
> Visa lodged - 12th Aug 2016 (upfront with all docs incl 4 country PCC (excluding Saudi Arabia) & incl medicals)
> 1st CO Contact - 10th Sep 2016 for kids stat declaration
> Responded - 15th Sep 2016
> 2nd CO Contact - 22nd Oct 2016 for spouse exp certificate
> Responded - 25th Oct 2016
> 3rd CO Contact - 25th Nov 2016 for Saudi PCC, self stat declaration
> Responded - 6th Dec 2016 with non availability of Saudi PCC but with other supporting docs
> 4th CO Contact - 16th Feb 2017 for questionnaire on non availability of Saudi PCC
> Submitted questionnaire - 16th Feb 2017
> Received Grant - 1st March 2017




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

hamidaims said:


> Is Photo uploading in IMMI account necessary or not ?
> If necessary then what size? and background color ?




No. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

hamidaims said:


> You Can only get HAP ID after submitting your Visa fees..




Misleading info. Totally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

denizu said:


> is there any statistics on myimmitracker that shows the average grant date after the applicants responded to CO's requests ?




Yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

MG22 said:


> Feeling depressed  its been more than 2 months and still absolute blackout. No information.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not fair. After charging such a hefty fee, DIBP should at least provide some transparency and SLA.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering how many are still waiting for more than 2 months to see any update after front loading all documents and hoping for direct grant




SLA is 90 days for 70% of applicants. They meet SLA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

jamesjihin88 said:


> My head is spinning. Just 3 days after I applied EOI, got the invite today!!!!! Need to get all documents arranged. Just 60 days. So happy. Excited. Wish you all good luck!!!




Good luck with visa lodge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denizu

andreyx108b said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I couldnt see such data. I could filter them and list but couldnt get the average.


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Waiting for 5 months*



MG22 said:


> Feeling depressed  its been more than 2 months and still absolute blackout. No information.
> 
> This is not fair. After charging such a hefty fee, DIBP should at least provide some transparency and SLA.
> 
> Just wondering how many are still waiting for more than 2 months to see any update after front loading all documents and hoping for direct grant


Hi 

Please be patient - there are ppl who got direct grant after 3/4/5 months.

SLA is 3 months.


----------



## hamidaims

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hi
> 
> Please be patient - there are ppl who got direct grant after 3/4/5 months.
> 
> SLA is 3 months.


Mudassar!! Pls can you share the authorize letter that you sent to.
I have same Co Kelly from brisban..

I want to send her in advance..


----------



## fugitive_4u

hamidaims said:


> Mudassar!! Pls can you share the authorize letter that you sent to.
> I have same Co Kelly from brisban..
> 
> I want to send her in advance..


Donot burden CO with more and more documentation. Just have enough and thats the key.


----------



## hamidaims

fugitive_4u said:


> Donot burden CO with more and more documentation. Just have enough and thats the key.


But what is the authorize letter?
Any templete?


----------



## fugitive_4u

hamidaims said:


> But what is the authorize letter?
> Any templete?


Not sure as I did not have to provide that. I will wait for Mudassar to answer that.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
One query - what is the URL where we can check whether we have a valid visa for Aus or not? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## vikaschandra

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> One query - what is the URL where we can check whether we have a valid visa for Aus or not? Please suggest. Thanks.


Check on the VEVO once you have your grant number


----------



## vikaschandra

jamesjihin88 said:


> My head is spinning. Just 3 days after I applied EOI, got the invite today!!!!! Need to get all documents arranged. Just 60 days. So happy. Excited. Wish you all good luck!!!


Congratulations.. gather documents, prepare the funds for the visa fees, get the PCC and go for medicals


----------



## misecmisc

vikaschandra said:


> Check on the VEVO once you have your grant number


Thanks friend for the above information. What is VEVO and what is its URL? Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## vikaschandra

misecmisc said:


> Thanks friend for the above information. What is VEVO and what is its URL? Any information here please. Thanks.


check this https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query

Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)


----------



## santa cruise

Gents, I receive invitation today. I just wonder which is better to generate ID HAP and do medical and PCC first before changing the kids' passports or the other way round? Or is it possible doing medical without passports (change kids passport takes 10days) ? and when is time to minor change passport details in docs?
Anyone please shed some light. Many thanks


----------



## Coolgirl78

jamesjihin88 said:


> My head is spinning. Just 3 days after I applied EOI, got the invite today!!!!! Need to get all documents arranged. Just 60 days. So happy. Excited. Wish you all good luck!!!


Congrat!!


----------



## vikaschandra

santa cruise said:


> Gents, I receive invitation today. I just wonder which is better to generate ID HAP and do medical and PCC first before changing the kids' passports or the other way round? Or is it possible doing medical without passports (change kids passport takes 10days) ? and when is time to minor change passport details in docs?
> Anyone please shed some light. Many thanks


Congratulations on your ITA. Get the passport changed before you go for Medicals, in the meantime you can apply for PCC. HAP ID would have your passport number on it so better to have it changed and then the HAP ID Generated


----------



## sharma_1987

Temporary closure in skilled applications for ICT occupations - Live in Victoria

Hello,

Can you pls check the post above and let me know if this holds for 189 as well?

Appreciate your response.


----------



## Mudassar_SM

fugitive_4u said:


> Not sure as I did not have to provide that. I will wait for Mudassar to answer that.


Hi Folks,

GSM Brisbane sent an email to me stating that they were not able to verify my employment with 1 employer as the employer was not willing to share my info without my consent.

So, DIBP requested me to send them a signed letter addressing to that employer so that my info can be verified.

There is no format for this - it is just a simple letter as stated below :
*Since I have applied for Oz PR, I provide my consent so that my related employment info can be shared to DIBP as part of their verification protocols.*

Sign/scan and email back to the sender - thats it.

Application still in RECD


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

misecmisc said:


> Thanks friend for the above information. What is VEVO and what is its URL? Any information here please. Thanks.




There is a mobile app myVEVO you can download & check your in effect visas handy


Rajesh S


----------



## vikaschandra

sharma_1987 said:


> Temporary closure in skilled applications for ICT occupations - Live in Victoria
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Can you pls check the post above and let me know if this holds for 189 as well?
> 
> Appreciate your response.




this does not impact SC 189


----------



## andreyx108b

denizu said:


> I couldnt see such data. I could filter them and list but couldnt get the average.


There is a report. Estimate grant date after case officer contact. 

So you will see the averages for month and for your own case.


----------



## sirikarthy

*Different occupation codes*

Hi Experts,

Need your suggestions on below query ..

My 457 visa nominated occupation is 263213 (systems test engineer), but as of now i have applied for software engineering 261313 and i have got invitation on 15-Feb-2017. Will that make an issue for 189 visa?

Kindly respond if anybody faced same situation.

Thanks,
Kartheek


----------



## hari_it_ram

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> GSM Brisbane sent an email to me stating that they were not able to verify my employment with 1 employer as the employer was not willing to share my info without my consent.
> 
> 
> 
> So, DIBP requested me to send them a signed letter addressing to that employer so that my info can be verified.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no format for this - it is just a simple letter as stated below :
> 
> *Since I have applied for Oz PR, I provide my consent so that my related employment info can be shared to DIBP as part of their verification protocols.*
> 
> 
> 
> Sign/scan and email back to the sender - thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> Application still in RECD




Are you claiming points for this particular employment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## santa cruise

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations on your ITA. Get the passport changed before you go for Medicals, in the meantime you can apply for PCC. HAP ID would have your passport number on it so better to have it changed and then the HAP ID Generated


Thank you , actually this is kids passport and some people suggest just lodge visa and do the med , pcc then change passport details later as kids passport is valid for 5 years so you dont want to short remaining on passport.


----------



## andreyx108b

santa cruise said:


> Thank you , actually this is kids passport and some people suggest just lodge visa and do the med , pcc then change passport details later as kids passport is valid for 5 years so you dont want to short remaining on passport.


I changed my passport after done medicals, just updated it into both copies for CO.


----------



## harinderjitf5

About one month ago I asked for my application status. Yesterday I received email from "GSM Business" that my application is under assessment. Today I received email from "GSM Allocated" (CO named Kristy) that application is under process and no more docs are required. Can anyone tell expected time to get grant ?


----------



## misecmisc

@vikas, @Andrey, @sultan, @kaju - Hi friends, I had started a new thread yesterday, seeking suggestions for next steps:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...833-grant-may-come-next-steps-discussion.html
So request you to also please join the above thread. Thanks.

Hi All,
All are invited to also join the above thread and please share your inputs or your queries regarding next steps in above thread. Thanks.

May all those (including me), who are waiting for their visa, get their visa soon.
May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Dear Friends

I always thought I would mess up somewhere and would have to wait for ages. But thanks to the correct advice and guidance which I have got from members of this forum, I have been granted 189 visa this morning at 9:03 IST

Frankly this is overwhelming! 

My prayers to friends who are waiting for grant. I understand your pain, I have been going mad in the last weeks - looking for some information on my application status. Please pick up a hobby - I started gym to vent all my energy there 

Also want to thank MyImmitracker.com for giving us insights which are hard to collect otherwise

Best Regards,
Abhinav Bajaj

Enlightenment: 14th Oct '16 

ANZSCO Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer) 

ACS Assesment Submission: 21st Oct | ACS Assesment Result: 02nd Nov 

PTE: 07th Nov L-90 | W-90 | R-90 | S-90 (result in 24 hrs)

EOI: 08th Nov with 65 points

Invite: 20th Dec

Visa Lodged: 24th Dec

CO Contacted (GSM Brisbane): 23rd Jan requesting PCC 

Information Provided: 13th Feb

Grant: 02 Mar


----------



## sultan_azam

sharma_1987 said:


> Temporary closure in skilled applications for ICT occupations - Live in Victoria
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Can you pls check the post above and let me know if this holds for 189 as well?
> 
> Appreciate your response.


it wont affect 189 invites


----------



## sultan_azam

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I always thought I would mess up somewhere and would have to wait for ages. But thanks to the correct advice and guidance which I have got from members of this forum, I have been granted 189 visa this morning at 9:03 IST
> 
> Frankly this is overwhelming!
> 
> My prayers to friends who are waiting for grant. I understand your pain, I have been going mad in the last weeks - looking for some information on my application status. Please pick up a hobby - I started gym to vent all my energy there
> 
> Also want to thank MyImmitracker.com for giving us insights which are hard to collect otherwise
> 
> Best Regards,
> Abhinav Bajaj
> 
> Enlightenment: 14th Oct '16
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> 
> ACS Assesment Submission: 21st Oct | ACS Assesment Result: 02nd Nov
> 
> PTE: 07th Nov L-90 | W-90 | R-90 | S-90 (result in 24 hrs)
> 
> EOI: 08th Nov with 65 points
> 
> Invite: 20th Dec
> 
> Visa Lodged: 24th Dec
> 
> CO Contacted (GSM Brisbane): 23rd Jan requesting PCC
> 
> Information Provided: 13th Feb
> 
> Grant: 02 Mar


Congratulations Abhinav...

its good you picked up a hobby


----------



## misecmisc

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I always thought I would mess up somewhere and would have to wait for ages. But thanks to the correct advice and guidance which I have got from members of this forum, I have been granted 189 visa this morning at 9:03 IST
> 
> Frankly this is overwhelming!
> 
> My prayers to friends who are waiting for grant. I understand your pain, I have been going mad in the last weeks - looking for some information on my application status. Please pick up a hobby - I started gym to vent all my energy there
> 
> Also want to thank MyImmitracker.com for giving us insights which are hard to collect otherwise
> 
> Best Regards,
> Abhinav Bajaj
> 
> Enlightenment: 14th Oct '16
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> 
> ACS Assesment Submission: 21st Oct | ACS Assesment Result: 02nd Nov
> 
> PTE: 07th Nov L-90 | W-90 | R-90 | S-90 (result in 24 hrs)
> 
> EOI: 08th Nov with 65 points
> 
> Invite: 20th Dec
> 
> Visa Lodged: 24th Dec
> 
> CO Contacted (GSM Brisbane): 23rd Jan requesting PCC
> 
> Information Provided: 13th Feb
> 
> Grant: 02 Mar


Many congrats friend. Very happy for you.


----------



## rvd

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I always thought I would mess up somewhere and would have to wait for ages. But thanks to the correct advice and guidance which I have got from members of this forum, I have been granted 189 visa this morning at 9:03 IST
> 
> Frankly this is overwhelming!
> 
> My prayers to friends who are waiting for grant. I understand your pain, I have been going mad in the last weeks - looking for some information on my application status. Please pick up a hobby - I started gym to vent all my energy there
> 
> Also want to thank MyImmitracker.com for giving us insights which are hard to collect otherwise
> 
> Best Regards,
> Abhinav Bajaj
> 
> Enlightenment: 14th Oct '16
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> 
> ACS Assesment Submission: 21st Oct | ACS Assesment Result: 02nd Nov
> 
> PTE: 07th Nov L-90 | W-90 | R-90 | S-90 (result in 24 hrs)
> 
> EOI: 08th Nov with 65 points
> 
> Invite: 20th Dec
> 
> Visa Lodged: 24th Dec
> 
> CO Contacted (GSM Brisbane): 23rd Jan requesting PCC
> 
> Information Provided: 13th Feb
> 
> Grant: 02 Mar


Congratulations and All the best for the further endeavors.


----------



## anuapply

Many Congrats Abhinav



abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I always thought I would mess up somewhere and would have to wait for ages. But thanks to the correct advice and guidance which I have got from members of this forum, I have been granted 189 visa this morning at 9:03 IST
> 
> Frankly this is overwhelming!
> 
> My prayers to friends who are waiting for grant. I understand your pain, I have been going mad in the last weeks - looking for some information on my application status. Please pick up a hobby - I started gym to vent all my energy there
> 
> Also want to thank MyImmitracker.com for giving us insights which are hard to collect otherwise
> 
> Best Regards,
> Abhinav Bajaj
> 
> Enlightenment: 14th Oct '16
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> 
> ACS Assesment Submission: 21st Oct | ACS Assesment Result: 02nd Nov
> 
> PTE: 07th Nov L-90 | W-90 | R-90 | S-90 (result in 24 hrs)
> 
> EOI: 08th Nov with 65 points
> 
> Invite: 20th Dec
> 
> Visa Lodged: 24th Dec
> 
> CO Contacted (GSM Brisbane): 23rd Jan requesting PCC
> 
> Information Provided: 13th Feb
> 
> Grant: 02 Mar


----------



## fugitive_4u

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I always thought I would mess up somewhere and would have to wait for ages. But thanks to the correct advice and guidance which I have got from members of this forum, I have been granted 189 visa this morning at 9:03 IST
> 
> Frankly this is overwhelming!
> 
> My prayers to friends who are waiting for grant. I understand your pain, I have been going mad in the last weeks - looking for some information on my application status. Please pick up a hobby - I started gym to vent all my energy there
> 
> Also want to thank MyImmitracker.com for giving us insights which are hard to collect otherwise
> 
> Best Regards,
> Abhinav Bajaj
> 
> Enlightenment: 14th Oct '16
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> 
> ACS Assesment Submission: 21st Oct | ACS Assesment Result: 02nd Nov
> 
> PTE: 07th Nov L-90 | W-90 | R-90 | S-90 (result in 24 hrs)
> 
> EOI: 08th Nov with 65 points
> 
> Invite: 20th Dec
> 
> Visa Lodged: 24th Dec
> 
> CO Contacted (GSM Brisbane): 23rd Jan requesting PCC
> 
> Information Provided: 13th Feb
> 
> Grant: 02 Mar


Congratulations. Not a long wait after CO contact...!!! Whats your IED?


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

fugitive_4u said:


> Congratulations. Not a long wait after CO contact...!!! Whats your IED?


Thanks Buddy

Its 30th December 2017 - date my Medical was uploaded


----------



## rvd

mailtosrik said:


> Hi,
> Below is my scenario, I’ve summarized it to my best and currently I am in Australia on 457 Visa
> 
> 1.	Visa Subclass – 189
> 2.	Age – 15 – 32 (30 points)
> 3.	Proficient English – got my score on 28/02/2017 (10 points)
> 4.	Qualifications – Recognized bachelor degree or higher (Electrical and electronics engineering) (15 points)
> 5. Overseas experience (How many points?)
> a.	Total experience – 6 years 2 months
> b.	Australia experience – 10 months (it will be one year at end of April)
> c.	India experience – 5 years 3 months
> So I am degree holder with EEE background and with above experience. Will I get any points in experience?
> Also I’ve done MS in software engineering in BITS while I was working in India.
> 6.	Australia work experience – 12 month (by end of April 2017) – 5 points
> 
> Someone please clarify my doubts
> •	How many points I will get for my experience?
> •	Can I add my experience in overseas experience too?
> •	Is it advisable to add to my MS in software engineering?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Srikanth Anantharaman



Points:

Age: 30
English: 10
Education: 15
Experience: I doubt since your degree is EEE which is not related to Software Engineer so more chances for ACS to deduct maximum number of years.
Aus Exp: 5 (by end of April 2017 as you mentioned) 

With this it is difficult to get 189 invite. You can do ACS assessment and see whether you can claim points for overseas experience.

You can try to with PTE to increase your points till then you can make EOI for NSW SS once you have 60 points.

This is my opinion others may differ.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I always thought I would mess up somewhere and would have to wait for ages. But thanks to the correct advice and guidance which I have got from members of this forum, I have been granted 189 visa this morning at 9:03 IST
> 
> Frankly this is overwhelming!
> 
> My prayers to friends who are waiting for grant. I understand your pain, I have been going mad in the last weeks - looking for some information on my application status. Please pick up a hobby - I started gym to vent all my energy there
> 
> Also want to thank MyImmitracker.com for giving us insights which are hard to collect otherwise
> 
> Best Regards,
> Abhinav Bajaj
> 
> Enlightenment: 14th Oct '16
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> 
> ACS Assesment Submission: 21st Oct | ACS Assesment Result: 02nd Nov
> 
> PTE: 07th Nov L-90 | W-90 | R-90 | S-90 (result in 24 hrs)
> 
> EOI: 08th Nov with 65 points
> 
> Invite: 20th Dec
> 
> Visa Lodged: 24th Dec
> 
> CO Contacted (GSM Brisbane): 23rd Jan requesting PCC
> 
> Information Provided: 13th Feb
> 
> Grant: 02 Mar


Good going mate! Many congratulations and all the best for journey in AU.


One query, for employment reference did u submit SD's or company letters or combination of both. 

Thanks!


----------



## kanavsharma

I think this is different for different cases and we can't guess much. I got case officer assigned with in a week and docs were also asked pretty soon but nothing happened after I pressed information provided ( may 11, 2016) 


On which email address you emailed to ask the status? I haven't received any reply to any of my emails.



harinderjitf5 said:


> About one month ago I asked for my application status. Yesterday I received email from "GSM Business" that my application is under assessment. Today I received email from "GSM Allocated" (CO named Kristy) that application is under process and no more docs are required. Can anyone tell expected time to get grant ?


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

ethical.prodigy said:


> Good going mate! Many congratulations and all the best for journey in AU.
> 
> 
> One query, for employment reference did u submit SD's or company letters or combination of both.
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you ! I have only one company till now for which i submitted company letter signed by HR


----------



## ethical.prodigy

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> ethical.prodigy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good going mate! Many congratulations and all the best for journey in AU.
> 
> 
> One query, for employment reference did u submit SD's or company letters or combination of both.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ! I have only one company till now for which i submitted company letter signed by HR
Click to expand...

Pretty clean case then.  
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## harinderjitf5

Its from [email protected] and [email protected]



kanavsharma said:


> I think this is different for different cases and we can't guess much. I got case officer assigned with in a week and docs were also asked pretty soon but nothing happened after I pressed information provided ( may 11, 2016)
> 
> 
> On which email address you emailed to ask the status? I haven't received any reply to any of my emails.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Is it true that status of all evidences will change to 'MET' after grant?


----------



## hari_it_ram

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Thank you ! I have only one company till now for which i submitted company letter signed by HR




Congrats mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## fugitive_4u

ethical.prodigy said:


> Is it true that status of all evidences will change to 'MET' after grant?


There is no such status I could find. Only thing is that the application staus shows up as FINALISED


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

hari_it_ram said:


> Congrats mate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Thanks for message bro. Never thought I will get before you frankly


----------



## hari_it_ram

189 is just travelling at 280kph, where as 190 is just going for casual walk on the beach sideways. no shock at-least for me 



abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Thanks for message bro. Never thought I will get before you frankly


----------



## katts007

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Thanks for message bro. Never thought I will get before you frankly


Congrats Bro!! All the best!


----------



## Mudassar_SM

hari_it_ram said:


> Are you claiming points for this particular employment?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Yes - points being claimed for this employment as well.


----------



## roshand79

*Visa Granted*

Hi All,

I'm overjoyed and want to share the news with all of you that I have received the Visa grants for Me, Wife and two kids this morning.
I was disappointed with the 4th follow up call last night where they said that it will come as per my Lodgement dates, where many applicants before me. They did mention yesterday as well as last week that all security procedures have completed but just awaited a decision.
This forum has been very helpful with the rich experience of Andre, Vikas, Jairichi, Keeda, Sultan and so many others, please pardon if i missed anyone.
Gonnabeexpat hang on and you will get your grant very very soon. I'm sure its around the corner.

I wish all who are waiting for their grants to have a speedy one. All the very best to all of you.

My timeline is in my signature.


----------



## rvd

roshand79 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm overjoyed and want to share the news with all of you that I have received the Visa grants for Me, Wife and two kids this morning.
> I was disappointed with the 4th follow up call last night where they said that it will come as per my Lodgement dates, where many applicants before me. They did mention yesterday as well as last week that all security procedures have completed but just awaited a decision.
> This forum has been very helpful with the rich experience of Andre, Vikas, Jairichi, Keeda, Sultan and so many others, please pardon if i missed anyone.
> Gonnabeexpat hang on and you will get your grant very very soon. I'm sure its around the corner.
> 
> I wish all who are waiting for their grants to have a speedy one. All the very best to all of you.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature.


Congratulations and All the best.


----------



## fugitive_4u

roshand79 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm overjoyed and want to share the news with all of you that I have received the Visa grants for Me, Wife and two kids this morning.
> I was disappointed with the 4th follow up call last night where they said that it will come as per my Lodgement dates, where many applicants before me. They did mention yesterday as well as last week that all security procedures have completed but just awaited a decision.
> This forum has been very helpful with the rich experience of Andre, Vikas, Jairichi, Keeda, Sultan and so many others, please pardon if i missed anyone.
> Gonnabeexpat hang on and you will get your grant very very soon. I'm sure its around the corner.
> 
> I wish all who are waiting for their grants to have a speedy one. All the very best to all of you.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature.


Congratulations mate. All the very best..!!


----------



## misecmisc

roshand79 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm overjoyed and want to share the news with all of you that I have received the Visa grants for Me, Wife and two kids this morning.
> I was disappointed with the 4th follow up call last night where they said that it will come as per my Lodgement dates, where many applicants before me. They did mention yesterday as well as last week that all security procedures have completed but just awaited a decision.
> This forum has been very helpful with the rich experience of Andre, Vikas, Jairichi, Keeda, Sultan and so many others, please pardon if i missed anyone.
> Gonnabeexpat hang on and you will get your grant very very soon. I'm sure its around the corner.
> 
> I wish all who are waiting for their grants to have a speedy one. All the very best to all of you.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature.


Congrats.


----------



## usankara

Congratulations Roshan


----------



## Krish29

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Thank you ! I have only one company till now for which i submitted company letter signed by HR


Did you claim points for that employment?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

roshand79 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm overjoyed and want to share the news with all of you that I have received the Visa grants for Me, Wife and two kids this morning.
> I was disappointed with the 4th follow up call last night where they said that it will come as per my Lodgement dates, where many applicants before me. They did mention yesterday as well as last week that all security procedures have completed but just awaited a decision.
> This forum has been very helpful with the rich experience of Andre, Vikas, Jairichi, Keeda, Sultan and so many others, please pardon if i missed anyone.
> Gonnabeexpat hang on and you will get your grant very very soon. I'm sure its around the corner.
> 
> I wish all who are waiting for their grants to have a speedy one. All the very best to all of you.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature.


Congrats mate 
Good luck!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

Dude, just noticed from ur signature that you had received AHC call on Nov... Could you provide more detail on that??

As we both have same job code.. any info could help us...


Krish29 said:


> Congrats mate
> Good luck!!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anuapply

*Grant*

Guys. very happy to say that by grace of almighty, me, wife and our 1 year old got grant this morning. 

I haven't posted a lot because by reading these forums you know answer to each question before hand. I will write a detailed post to "pay-it-forward" later but want to thank the kind members of this forum who have assisted in this journey. Few like Sultan, Andrey, Vikas are really stars (please excuse if I missed names) 

My details are below and If i can clarify something, please feel free to write - 

ANZSCO : 221112 (Management Accountant) 
Points: 75:: 25(Age)+20 (Eng)+15(Edu)+15 (Exp) 
PTE-A: L/R/S/W:90/85/90/90 overall 90 :10 Sep 2016
ICAA Assessment outcome: 17 Nov 2016 
US PCC Lodge : 27 Nov 2017
EOI DOE: 27 Nov 2016 
EOI Invitation: 07 Dec 2016
Visa Lodge: 02 Jan 2017
Medicals: 10 Jan 2017
India PCC: 24 Jan 2017
CO Contact Adelaide : 24 Jan 2017 for US PCC
US PCC received: 16 Feb 2017
Uploaded and clicked IP : 17 Feb 2017
Visa Grant: 02 March 2017


----------



## fugitive_4u

anuapply said:


> Guys. very happy to say that by grace of almighty, me, wife and our 1 year old got grant this morning.
> 
> I haven't posted a lot because by reading these forums you know answer to each question before hand. I will write a detailed post to "pay-it-forward" later but want to thank the kind members of this forum who have assisted in this journey. Few like Sultan, Andrey, Vikas are really stars (please excuse if I missed names)
> 
> My details are below and If i can clarify something, please feel free to write -
> 
> ANZSCO : 221112 (Management Accountant)
> Points: 75:: 25(Age)+20 (Eng)+15(Edu)+15 (Exp)
> PTE-A: L/R/S/W:90/85/90/90 overall 90 :10 Sep 2016
> ICAA Assessment outcome: 17 Nov 2016
> US PCC Lodge : 27 Nov 2017
> EOI DOE: 27 Nov 2016
> EOI Invitation: 07 Dec 2016
> Visa Lodge: 02 Jan 2017
> Medicals: 10 Jan 2017
> India PCC: 24 Jan 2017
> CO Contact Adelaide : 24 Jan 2017 for US PCC
> US PCC received: 16 Feb 2017
> Uploaded and clicked IP : 17 Feb 2017
> Visa Grant: 02 March 2017


Congratulations. All the very best for your future..!!


----------



## prassu1

roshand79 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm overjoyed and want to share the news with all of you that I have received the Visa grants for Me, Wife and two kids this morning.
> I was disappointed with the 4th follow up call last night where they said that it will come as per my Lodgement dates, where many applicants before me. They did mention yesterday as well as last week that all security procedures have completed but just awaited a decision.
> This forum has been very helpful with the rich experience of Andre, Vikas, Jairichi, Keeda, Sultan and so many others, please pardon if i missed anyone.
> Gonnabeexpat hang on and you will get your grant very very soon. I'm sure its around the corner.
> 
> I wish all who are waiting for their grants to have a speedy one. All the very best to all of you.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature.


Congrats Roshan, can you please provide the exact details of the AHC call.What exactly did they ask you. I belong to the same code as your, so the information would be really helpful..!!!


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Krish29 said:


> Did you claim points for that employment?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


No Krish


----------



## usankara

anuapply said:


> Guys. very happy to say that by grace of almighty, me, wife and our 1 year old got grant this morning.
> 
> I haven't posted a lot because by reading these forums you know answer to each question before hand. I will write a detailed post to "pay-it-forward" later but want to thank the kind members of this forum who have assisted in this journey. Few like Sultan, Andrey, Vikas are really stars (please excuse if I missed names)
> 
> My details are below and If i can clarify something, please feel free to write -
> 
> ANZSCO : 221112 (Management Accountant)
> Points: 75:: 25(Age)+20 (Eng)+15(Edu)+15 (Exp)
> PTE-A: L/R/S/W:90/85/90/90 overall 90 :10 Sep 2016
> ICAA Assessment outcome: 17 Nov 2016
> US PCC Lodge : 27 Nov 2017
> EOI DOE: 27 Nov 2016
> EOI Invitation: 07 Dec 2016
> Visa Lodge: 02 Jan 2017
> Medicals: 10 Jan 2017
> India PCC: 24 Jan 2017
> CO Contact Adelaide : 24 Jan 2017 for US PCC
> US PCC received: 16 Feb 2017
> Uploaded and clicked IP : 17 Feb 2017
> Visa Grant: 02 March 2017


Congrats


----------



## Krish29

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> No Krish


Thanks Abhinav!!👍

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## srik46

Sydneyboy said:


> I lodged my application in sept and still :fingerscrossed:




Hello 

Even I applied in October 2016. Got the CO contact on November 9th and responded with wife s PCC and extra docs. Now I have been waiting and waiting for someone info to chew on. !! 

This sucks !! 
My ANZSCO code is 233512 ( mechanical engineer) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srik46

srik46 said:


> Hello
> 
> Even I applied in October 2016. Got the CO contact on November 9th and responded with wife s PCC and extra docs. Now I have been waiting and waiting for someone info to chew on. !!
> 
> This sucks !!
> My ANZSCO code is 233512 ( mechanical engineer)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




To my knowledge I Have applied all the docs submitted medicals. The only point is following the CO contact I applied a little late having requested for additional time. 

From one side I feel like calling DIBP. But on the other side I don't know if I call them that could lead to something. I am tracking my visa in my Immitracker and it says 443 people infront of me in queue. So I don't know whether to trust this. I have been employed in company. So I have submitted all the necessary docs except for the RnR letter. 

My friends who applied from my company waited around 6 months. So I think I need to wait for that time as well. 

Kindly let me know what can I do now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roshand79

anuapply said:


> Guys. very happy to say that by grace of almighty, me, wife and our 1 year old got grant this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't posted a lot because by reading these forums you know answer to each question before hand. I will write a detailed post to "pay-it-forward" later but want to thank the kind members of this forum who have assisted in this journey. Few like Sultan, Andrey, Vikas are really stars (please excuse if I missed names)
> 
> 
> 
> My details are below and If i can clarify something, please feel free to write -
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO : 221112 (Management Accountant)
> 
> Points: 75:: 25(Age)+20 (Eng)+15(Edu)+15 (Exp)
> 
> PTE-A: L/R/S/W:90/85/90/90 overall 90 :10 Sep 2016
> 
> ICAA Assessment outcome: 17 Nov 2016
> 
> US PCC Lodge : 27 Nov 2017
> 
> EOI DOE: 27 Nov 2016
> 
> EOI Invitation: 07 Dec 2016
> 
> Visa Lodge: 02 Jan 2017
> 
> Medicals: 10 Jan 2017
> 
> India PCC: 24 Jan 2017
> 
> CO Contact Adelaide : 24 Jan 2017 for US PCC
> 
> US PCC received: 16 Feb 2017
> 
> Uploaded and clicked IP : 17 Feb 2017
> 
> Visa Grant: 02 March 2017




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roshand79

prassu1 said:


> Congrats Roshan, can you please provide the exact details of the AHC call.What exactly did they ask you. I belong to the same code as your, so the information would be really helpful..!!!




Hi

The call was to my HR because I did not get the roles and responsibilities from my HR but from my manager. My HR answered their queries and then forwarded the call to my manager.

He did not have a copy of the same at that time with him but acknowledged the roles and responsibilities 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

anuapply said:


> Guys. very happy to say that by grace of almighty, me, wife and our 1 year old got grant this morning.
> 
> I haven't posted a lot because by reading these forums you know answer to each question before hand. I will write a detailed post to "pay-it-forward" later but want to thank the kind members of this forum who have assisted in this journey. Few like Sultan, Andrey, Vikas are really stars (please excuse if I missed names)
> 
> My details are below and If i can clarify something, please feel free to write -
> 
> ANZSCO : 221112 (Management Accountant)
> Points: 75:: 25(Age)+20 (Eng)+15(Edu)+15 (Exp)
> PTE-A: L/R/S/W:90/85/90/90 overall 90 :10 Sep 2016
> ICAA Assessment outcome: 17 Nov 2016
> US PCC Lodge : 27 Nov 2017
> EOI DOE: 27 Nov 2016
> EOI Invitation: 07 Dec 2016
> Visa Lodge: 02 Jan 2017
> Medicals: 10 Jan 2017
> India PCC: 24 Jan 2017
> CO Contact Adelaide : 24 Jan 2017 for US PCC
> US PCC received: 16 Feb 2017
> Uploaded and clicked IP : 17 Feb 2017
> Visa Grant: 02 March 2017


Congrats.


----------



## mastkhare

anuapply said:


> Guys. very happy to say that by grace of almighty, me, wife and our 1 year old got grant this morning.
> 
> I haven't posted a lot because by reading these forums you know answer to each question before hand. I will write a detailed post to "pay-it-forward" later but want to thank the kind members of this forum who have assisted in this journey. Few like Sultan, Andrey, Vikas are really stars (please excuse if I missed names)
> 
> My details are below and If i can clarify something, please feel free to write -
> 
> ANZSCO : 221112 (Management Accountant)
> Points: 75:: 25(Age)+20 (Eng)+15(Edu)+15 (Exp)
> PTE-A: L/R/S/W:90/85/90/90 overall 90 :10 Sep 2016
> ICAA Assessment outcome: 17 Nov 2016
> US PCC Lodge : 27 Nov 2017
> EOI DOE: 27 Nov 2016
> EOI Invitation: 07 Dec 2016
> Visa Lodge: 02 Jan 2017
> Medicals: 10 Jan 2017
> India PCC: 24 Jan 2017
> CO Contact Adelaide : 24 Jan 2017 for US PCC
> US PCC received: 16 Feb 2017
> Uploaded and clicked IP : 17 Feb 2017
> Visa Grant: 02 March 2017


Great news, congrats and best of luck for future.


----------



## _ritz

Congratulations mate...good luck!!



roshand79 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm overjoyed and want to share the news with all of you that I have received the Visa grants for Me, Wife and two kids this morning.
> I was disappointed with the 4th follow up call last night where they said that it will come as per my Lodgement dates, where many applicants before me. They did mention yesterday as well as last week that all security procedures have completed but just awaited a decision.
> This forum has been very helpful with the rich experience of Andre, Vikas, Jairichi, Keeda, Sultan and so many others, please pardon if i missed anyone.
> Gonnabeexpat hang on and you will get your grant very very soon. I'm sure its around the corner.
> 
> I wish all who are waiting for their grants to have a speedy one. All the very best to all of you.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature.


----------



## vikaschandra

roshand79 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm overjoyed and want to share the news with all of you that I have received the Visa grants for Me, Wife and two kids this morning.
> I was disappointed with the 4th follow up call last night where they said that it will come as per my Lodgement dates, where many applicants before me. They did mention yesterday as well as last week that all security procedures have completed but just awaited a decision.
> This forum has been very helpful with the rich experience of Andre, Vikas, Jairichi, Keeda, Sultan and so many others, please pardon if i missed anyone.
> Gonnabeexpat hang on and you will get your grant very very soon. I'm sure its around the corner.
> 
> I wish all who are waiting for their grants to have a speedy one. All the very best to all of you.
> 
> My timeline is in my signature.


Congratulations to you and your family Mate.


----------



## vikaschandra

anuapply said:


> Guys. very happy to say that by grace of almighty, me, wife and our 1 year old got grant this morning.
> 
> I haven't posted a lot because by reading these forums you know answer to each question before hand. I will write a detailed post to "pay-it-forward" later but want to thank the kind members of this forum who have assisted in this journey. Few like Sultan, Andrey, Vikas are really stars (please excuse if I missed names)
> 
> My details are below and If i can clarify something, please feel free to write -
> 
> ANZSCO : 221112 (Management Accountant)
> Points: 75:: 25(Age)+20 (Eng)+15(Edu)+15 (Exp)
> PTE-A: L/R/S/W:90/85/90/90 overall 90 :10 Sep 2016
> ICAA Assessment outcome: 17 Nov 2016
> US PCC Lodge : 27 Nov 2017
> EOI DOE: 27 Nov 2016
> EOI Invitation: 07 Dec 2016
> Visa Lodge: 02 Jan 2017
> Medicals: 10 Jan 2017
> India PCC: 24 Jan 2017
> CO Contact Adelaide : 24 Jan 2017 for US PCC
> US PCC received: 16 Feb 2017
> Uploaded and clicked IP : 17 Feb 2017
> Visa Grant: 02 March 2017


Congratulations to you and your family anu. Best wishes for your future


----------



## kanavsharma

Need an advice guys.
The email address provided on my roles and responsibilities letter is not working anymore. How can I correct this? 

Should I upload form 80 with correct things again (just this page or entire form) or should I take R and r letter with new id's and upload that?

Thanks.


----------



## sjnanes

Hi
friends , I need experts help for my step son medical issue, 

my application submitted , CO requested medical for all, including non immigrant family member my step son .

During medical , they find his (step son) X-ray got scar , the submit to the immigration department . now immi account status shows need further examination required for him,( actually he is looks healthy )

1.actually he is not immigrating with us ,bcoz he is middle of secondary school, in boys hostel , he only came out from school 2019 once he complete his studies .

rest of the applicant medicals clear , only my step son medical have issues ,since we plan to bring 2019. any advice like with draw his name from application can help to get grant ?

or 

send mail to CO current situavtion (he only join the family once he complete his graduation which is 2019.) thats give us help to approve my application ?

So stressful situation .

experts kind assistance really big help for me.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

roshand79 said:


> Hi
> 
> The call was to my HR because I did not get the roles and responsibilities from my HR but from my manager. My HR answered their queries and then forwarded the call to my manager.
> 
> He did not have a copy of the same at that time with him but acknowledged the roles and responsibilities
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@ rosh, Congratulations!

can you share if your manager RnR letter was on company letterhead or statutory declaration?


----------



## vikaschandra

kanavsharma said:


> Need an advice guys.
> The email address provided on my roles and responsibilities letter is not working anymore. How can I correct this?
> 
> Should I upload form 80 with correct things again (just this page or entire form) or should I take R and r letter with new id's and upload that?
> 
> Thanks.


Use update us section on the immi account to notify dibp about the change in contact details. Alternative you can get the new RnR and uplod as well


----------



## vikaschandra

sjnanes said:


> Hi
> friends , I need experts help for my step son medical issue,
> 
> my application submitted , CO requested medical for all, including non immigrant family member my step son .
> 
> During medical , they find his (step son) X-ray got scar , the submit to the immigration department . now immi account status shows need further examination required for him,( actually he is looks healthy )
> 
> 1.actually he is not immigrating with us ,bcoz he is middle of secondary school, in boys hostel , he only came out from school 2019 once he complete his studies .
> 
> rest of the applicant medicals clear , only my step son medical have issues ,since we plan to bring 2019. any advice like with draw his name from application can help to get grant ?
> 
> or
> 
> send mail to CO current situavtion (he only join the family once he complete his graduation which is 2019.) thats give us help to approve my application ?
> 
> So stressful situation .
> 
> experts kind assistance really big help for me.


If you do not want to include him in the application you should write to the CO requesting to remove him feom the application. It will thereby be the COs decision on how to proceed further.


----------



## kanavsharma

Thanks, will try to arrange a new one.



vikaschandra said:


> kanavsharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need an advice guys.
> The email address provided on my roles and responsibilities letter is not working anymore. How can I correct this?
> 
> Should I upload form 80 with correct things again (just this page or entire form) or should I take R and r letter with new id's and upload that?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Use update us section on the immi account to notify dibp about the change in contact details. Alternative you can get the new RnR and uplod as well
Click to expand...


----------



## tgurmani

roshand79 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm overjoyed and want to share the news with all of you that I have received the Visa grants for Me, Wife and two kids this morning.
> 
> I was disappointed with the 4th follow up call last night where they said that it will come as per my Lodgement dates, where many applicants before me. They did mention yesterday as well as last week that all security procedures have completed but just awaited a decision.
> 
> This forum has been very helpful with the rich experience of Andre, Vikas, Jairichi, Keeda, Sultan and so many others, please pardon if i missed anyone.
> 
> Gonnabeexpat hang on and you will get your grant very very soon. I'm sure its around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish all who are waiting for their grants to have a speedy one. All the very best to all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> My timeline is in my signature.




Congrats. Best of luck in future. One thing i want to know is that normally kuwait PCC is valid only for 3 months, you uploaded kuwait PCC in October and got grant in march so it means validity of PCC doesn't matter? 
What do u think? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roshand79

tgurmani said:


> Congrats. Best of luck in future. One thing i want to know is that normally kuwait PCC is valid only for 3 months, you uploaded kuwait PCC in October and got grant in march so it means validity of PCC doesn't matter?
> What do u think?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes though it says 3 months.. dibp maintains its validity for a year. I think I read this somewhere.. not sure maybe seniors can comment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roshand79

ethical.prodigy said:


> @ rosh, Congratulations!
> 
> can you share if your manager RnR letter was on company letterhead or statutory declaration?




Company letterhead 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

tgurmani said:


> Congrats. Best of luck in future. One thing i want to know is that normally kuwait PCC is valid only for 3 months, you uploaded kuwait PCC in October and got grant in march so it means validity of PCC doesn't matter?
> What do u think?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


According to DIBP PCC is valid for 1 year. Dont think there any exclusions.


----------



## sjnanes

thank you for quick reply. really appreciate it 

in this situation what are the chances for my visa approval ?

getting worried , seems like fell down from last step . after all .

thank you n advance


----------



## ethical.prodigy

roshand79 said:


> ethical.prodigy said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ rosh, Congratulations!
> 
> can you share if your manager RnR letter was on company letterhead or statutory declaration?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Company letterhead
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Ok, same here but complication is that my senior manager who issued has resigned. I have included his cell no. in signature. HR is aware that manager has issued me and HR said they cannot confirm about RnR but only general employment details.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Krish29

roshand79 said:


> Company letterhead
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does that mean your manager is authorized to give it in company letter head??

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Krish29 said:


> Does that mean your manager is authorized to give it in company letter head??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes they can do it. I work for a big 4 and in my case I took HR in con-call with senior manager to understand if this is legitimate. HR herself suggested to go ahead and do it.

But generally higher the designation the better it is.


----------



## Krish29

ethical.prodigy said:


> Yes they can do it. I work for a big 4 and in my case I took HR in con-call with senior manager to understand if this is legitimate. HR herself suggested to go ahead and do it.
> 
> But generally higher the designation the better it is.


It make sense.... When HR is involved then it's pretty much fine...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Krish29 said:


> It make sense.... When HR is involved then it's pretty much fine...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Generally its very difficult in India to get employment reference. Lot of companies do not support positively and then your seniors should answer such calls in our favour. It's that day and their mood that matters.

Not everyone is as kind as some of the forum members here. If you are true, leave it to God, whatever happens is destiny!


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,
Only because of you all and not because of me, today I got the visa grant for me, my wife and my kid.
I can't thank enough for all your support, without which it would not have been possible. Few friends like @vikas, @sultan, @andrey, @ashishjain, @kaju need to be mentioned explicitly, as without you all friends this post would not have been written. Thank you dear friends from the bottom of my heart. You all have taught me kindness and generosity as virtues.
Few friends like daksch and all friends like gonnabeexpat, cajn, justin, mudassar, mastkhare - you all are embodiment of the virtue of patience and I sincerely wish that may you all get your visa very soon. Last but not the least, thanks again dear friends for all your support.
May all those, who are waiting for their visa, get their visa soon.
May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## roshand79

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Only because of you all and not because of me, today I got the visa grant for me, my wife and my kid.
> I can't thank enough for all your support, without which it would not have been possible. Few friends like @vikas, @sultan, @andrey, @ashishjain, @kaju need to be mentioned explicitly, as without you all friends this post would not have been written. Thank you dear friends from the bottom of my heart. You all have taught me kindness and generosity as virtues.
> Few friends like daksch and all friends like gonnabeexpat, cajn, justin, mudassar, mastkhare - you all are embodiment of the virtue of patience and I sincerely wish that may you all get your visa very soon. Last but not the least, thanks again dear friends for all your support.
> May all those, who are waiting for their visa, get their visa soon.
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Only because of you all and not because of me, today I got the visa grant for me, my wife and my kid.
> I can't thank enough for all your support, without which it would not have been possible. Few friends like @vikas, @sultan, @andrey, @ashishjain, @kaju need to be mentioned explicitly, as without you all friends this post would not have been written. Thank you dear friends from the bottom of my heart. You all have taught me kindness and generosity as virtues.
> Few friends like daksch and all friends like gonnabeexpat, cajn, justin, mudassar, mastkhare - you all are embodiment of the virtue of patience and I sincerely wish that may you all get your visa very soon. Last but not the least, thanks again dear friends for all your support.
> May all those, who are waiting for their visa, get their visa soon.
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


Congratulation! All the best in your future endeavors :thumb:

I'm sure this thread will miss your long posts


----------



## paramSG

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Only because of you all and not because of me, today I got the visa grant for me, my wife and my kid.
> I can't thank enough for all your support, without which it would not have been possible. Few friends like @vikas, @sultan, @andrey, @ashishjain, @kaju need to be mentioned explicitly, as without you all friends this post would not have been written. Thank you dear friends from the bottom of my heart. You all have taught me kindness and generosity as virtues.
> Few friends like daksch and all friends like gonnabeexpat, cajn, justin, mudassar, mastkhare - you all are embodiment of the virtue of patience and I sincerely wish that may you all get your visa very soon. Last but not the least, thanks again dear friends for all your support.
> May all those, who are waiting for their visa, get their visa soon.
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


Hey Congrats Man.


----------



## fugitive_4u

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Only because of you all and not because of me, today I got the visa grant for me, my wife and my kid.
> I can't thank enough for all your support, without which it would not have been possible. Few friends like @vikas, @sultan, @andrey, @ashishjain, @kaju need to be mentioned explicitly, as without you all friends this post would not have been written. Thank you dear friends from the bottom of my heart. You all have taught me kindness and generosity as virtues.
> Few friends like daksch and all friends like gonnabeexpat, cajn, justin, mudassar, mastkhare - you all are embodiment of the virtue of patience and I sincerely wish that may you all get your visa very soon. Last but not the least, thanks again dear friends for all your support.
> May all those, who are waiting for their visa, get their visa soon.
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


After all the anxiety that was cooking inside you and all the wild thoughts that came in within now must've been silenced by that gracious CO I suppose..!!

Good Luck and Enjoy the moment while planning for that new future


----------



## hariyerra

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Only because of you all and not because of me, today I got the visa grant for me, my wife and my kid.
> I can't thank enough for all your support, without which it would not have been possible. Few friends like @vikas, @sultan, @andrey, @ashishjain, @kaju need to be mentioned explicitly, as without you all friends this post would not have been written. Thank you dear friends from the bottom of my heart. You all have taught me kindness and generosity as virtues.
> Few friends like daksch and all friends like gonnabeexpat, cajn, justin, mudassar, mastkhare - you all are embodiment of the virtue of patience and I sincerely wish that may you all get your visa very soon. Last but not the least, thanks again dear friends for all your support.
> May all those, who are waiting for their visa, get their visa soon.
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.




Congrats sir.. thats a full stop to your negative assumptions on your visa grant.. enjoy.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Only because of you all and not because of me, today I got the visa grant for me, my wife and my kid.
> I can't thank enough for all your support, without which it would not have been possible. Few friends like @vikas, @sultan, @andrey, @ashishjain, @kaju need to be mentioned explicitly, as without you all friends this post would not have been written. Thank you dear friends from the bottom of my heart. You all have taught me kindness and generosity as virtues.
> Few friends like daksch and all friends like gonnabeexpat, cajn, justin, mudassar, mastkhare - you all are embodiment of the virtue of patience and I sincerely wish that may you all get your visa very soon. Last but not the least, thanks again dear friends for all your support.
> May all those, who are waiting for their visa, get their visa soon.
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


How do you know you have got your VISA ? Are you sure you are not getting confused seeing any other mail in your inbox ? 

:tongue:


----------



## ibbz87

andreyx108b said:


> According to DIBP PCC is valid for 1 year. Dont think there any exclusions.


you are right, even my pakistani PCC specifically mentioned 6 months and my UK pcc was more than an year old yet they gave IED based on 1 year expiry of my pakistani PCC

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Only because of you all and not because of me, today I got the visa grant for me, my wife and my kid.
> I can't thank enough for all your support, without which it would not have been possible. Few friends like @vikas, @sultan, @andrey, @ashishjain, @kaju need to be mentioned explicitly, as without you all friends this post would not have been written. Thank you dear friends from the bottom of my heart. You all have taught me kindness and generosity as virtues.
> Few friends like daksch and all friends like gonnabeexpat, cajn, justin, mudassar, mastkhare - you all are embodiment of the virtue of patience and I sincerely wish that may you all get your visa very soon. Last but not the least, thanks again dear friends for all your support.
> May all those, who are waiting for their visa, get their visa soon.
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


Wow this is amazing. This calls for celebration. Congratulations to you and your family mate.


----------



## misecmisc

CaJn said:


> Congratulation! All the best in your future endeavors :thumb:
> 
> I'm sure this thread will miss your long posts


Thanks friend. So you want me to not post on this thread from now :lol: - not possible friend - this thread has become a second home now and addictions don't go so easily  . I love you all  .


----------



## rvd

Wow That is really awesome.. Many congratulations.. All the best for further endeavors.




misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Only because of you all and not because of me, today I got the visa grant for me, my wife and my kid.
> I can't thank enough for all your support, without which it would not have been possible. Few friends like @vikas, @sultan, @andrey, @ashishjain, @kaju need to be mentioned explicitly, as without you all friends this post would not have been written. Thank you dear friends from the bottom of my heart. You all have taught me kindness and generosity as virtues.
> Few friends like daksch and all friends like gonnabeexpat, cajn, justin, mudassar, mastkhare - you all are embodiment of the virtue of patience and I sincerely wish that may you all get your visa very soon. Last but not the least, thanks again dear friends for all your support.
> May all those, who are waiting for their visa, get their visa soon.
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## misecmisc

fugitive_4u said:


> After all the anxiety that was cooking inside you and all the wild thoughts that came in within now must've been silenced by that gracious CO I suppose..!!
> 
> Good Luck and Enjoy the moment while planning for that new future


Thanks friend. Many thanks to that generous CO who gave the grant. May that CO be peaceful and happy. May all sentient beings be peaceful and happy.
Good Luck to you friend too for your future.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Only because of you all and not because of me, today I got the visa grant for me, my wife and my kid.
> I can't thank enough for all your support, without which it would not have been possible. Few friends like @vikas, @sultan, @andrey, @ashishjain, @kaju need to be mentioned explicitly, as without you all friends this post would not have been written. Thank you dear friends from the bottom of my heart. You all have taught me kindness and generosity as virtues.
> Few friends like daksch and all friends like gonnabeexpat, cajn, justin, mudassar, mastkhare - you all are embodiment of the virtue of patience and I sincerely wish that may you all get your visa very soon. Last but not the least, thanks again dear friends for all your support.
> May all those, who are waiting for their visa, get their visa soon.
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


Great news! All the best for your career and life! It's was fun to read your odd queries.


----------



## sounddonor

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Only because of you all and not because of me, today I got the visa grant for me, my wife and my kid.
> I can't thank enough for all your support, without which it would not have been possible. Few friends like @vikas, @sultan, @andrey, @ashishjain, @kaju need to be mentioned explicitly, as without you all friends this post would not have been written. Thank you dear friends from the bottom of my heart. You all have taught me kindness and generosity as virtues.
> Few friends like daksch and all friends like gonnabeexpat, cajn, justin, mudassar, mastkhare - you all are embodiment of the virtue of patience and I sincerely wish that may you all get your visa very soon. Last but not the least, thanks again dear friends for all your support.
> May all those, who are waiting for their visa, get their visa soon.
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


Congratz bro. You are a legend!


----------



## denizu

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Only because of you all and not because of me, today I got the visa grant for me, my wife and my kid.
> I can't thank enough for all your support, without which it would not have been possible. Few friends like @vikas, @sultan, @andrey, @ashishjain, @kaju need to be mentioned explicitly, as without you all friends this post would not have been written. Thank you dear friends from the bottom of my heart. You all have taught me kindness and generosity as virtues.
> Few friends like daksch and all friends like gonnabeexpat, cajn, justin, mudassar, mastkhare - you all are embodiment of the virtue of patience and I sincerely wish that may you all get your visa very soon. Last but not the least, thanks again dear friends for all your support.
> May all those, who are waiting for their visa, get their visa soon.
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


congrats mate


----------



## hari_it_ram

misecmisc said:


> Thanks friend. Many thanks to that generous CO who gave the grant. May that CO be peaceful and happy. May all sentient beings be peaceful and happy.
> 
> Good Luck to you friend too for your future.




Congrats Mate. Hope you will land quick job in Aus same way like quick grant. All the best. Don't worry too much about anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Only because of you all and not because of me, today I got the visa grant for me, my wife and my kid.
> I can't thank enough for all your support, without which it would not have been possible. Few friends like @vikas, @sultan, @andrey, @ashishjain, @kaju need to be mentioned explicitly, as without you all friends this post would not have been written. Thank you dear friends from the bottom of my heart. You all have taught me kindness and generosity as virtues.
> Few friends like daksch and all friends like gonnabeexpat, cajn, justin, mudassar, mastkhare - you all are embodiment of the virtue of patience and I sincerely wish that may you all get your visa very soon. Last but not the least, thanks again dear friends for all your support.
> May all those, who are waiting for their visa, get their visa soon.
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.




Congrats mate. Wish you good luck for your future plans. And this ends up the long list of queries and essay writings here lol just kidding. Cheers


Rajesh S


----------



## misecmisc

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> How do you know you have got your VISA ? Are you sure you are not getting confused seeing any other mail in your inbox ?
> 
> :tongue:


:lol: Good question. I received email that my EOI has ceased (may it rest in peace ). I received 3 emails each having Immi grant notification written in subject line with my name, my wife's name and my kid's name. I went to VEVO and I only checked my details there and the output of VEVO showed for me Resident.

Hi All,
I guess it was in my destiny to at least get Aus PR visa, otherwise it would not have happened. I already told you regarding my story from 2014 till last year Oct. There is something more to that story. Last year in Aug (i think if i remember correctly), I was thinking of going to a foreign country to work. Then i was thinking which foreign countries i can go - Aus I was already knowing by 2014 year but since IELTS shattered my dream in 2014 and I got job in my current company in 2014 which is a very good company to work, I just dropeed the idea of going to Aus completely in 2014 and because of it, in last year Aug, when i was thinking of which country to go, so Aus did not came into my mind. I came to know about Germany and its JSV, using which I can go to Germany and then search a job. I started to post in this forum in Germany section in this post and specifically the below post in that thread - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/11117282-post230.html brought Aus to my mind, but then again my stupidity prevailed as I was thinking that IELTS validity would be of 2 years, so since I gave it in 2014, my IELTS test validity would have expired by now. I spent few days in my this stupidity. Then suddenly one night, as I was thinking except Germany what other countries can I go, a thought came in my mind that at least check what is IELTS test validity instead of assuming it to be 2 years. Then I searched on google and to my surprise, I found that IELTS validity is 3 years. Then I became interested in Aus too. Then in this forum I came to Aus section and posted my first thread for my Aus PR journey here - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/1153938-how-proceed-aus-visa.html 

After this thread, I came to know about PTE. Gave my first PTE test and again got less than 65 in speaking and after this, I accepted that I will not get Aus PR visa, but then again due to the moral support given by friends in the PTE thread, thought to keep on giving PTE tests till I get 65 in all sections. Luck favoured me and in my second PTE test, got all section's scores more than 65, which gave me 10 points. Submitted EOI in Nov last year and then in Dec last year, got 8 years relevant work experience. Then on Valentines day, DIBP sent me its love letter by my 189 EOI invite and I replied back to DIBP on the same day with my love letter which was my 189 visa application and remaining things regarding my stupidity you all already know.

For those, who are waiting, don't loose hope friends. Since a stupid person like me got Aus PR 189 visa, so I am sure you all will definitely get your visas very soon. I think there is something which knows how things should proceed, call it God or nature or whatever name you want to call it, I bow down to :hail: that supreme knowledge or supreme power. After all God cannot come directly to me to help me, so God or nature sent me help through you all. So for me, you all friends on this forum are messengers of God or nature or that supreme power, which knows how things should proceed. Thank you again all you friends for showing kindness to me and helping me.

May you all be peaceful, happy, successful, safe, protected, healthy and strong. May all sentient beings be peaceful, happy, successful, safe, protected, healthy and strong. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Only because of you all and not because of me, today I got the visa grant for me, my wife and my kid.
> I can't thank enough for all your support, without which it would not have been possible. Few friends like @vikas, @sultan, @andrey, @ashishjain, @kaju need to be mentioned explicitly, as without you all friends this post would not have been written. Thank you dear friends from the bottom of my heart. You all have taught me kindness and generosity as virtues.
> Few friends like daksch and all friends like gonnabeexpat, cajn, justin, mudassar, mastkhare - you all are embodiment of the virtue of patience and I sincerely wish that may you all get your visa very soon. Last but not the least, thanks again dear friends for all your support.
> May all those, who are waiting for their visa, get their visa soon.
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


I told you right.  . Congratulations 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

I for one have lost all hope for au pr. I think I will get nj after a friggin get of wait due to some pathetic reason. Screw this iam going to concentrate only on ca as i got direct ita. This will be my last post in this thread. Thank you all for the tremendous support . Dibp is really unfair. 🙏

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

gonnabeexpat said:


> I for one have lost all hope for au pr. I think I will get nj after a friggin get of wait due to some pathetic reason. Screw this iam going to concentrate only on ca as i got direct ita. This will be my last post in this thread. Thank you all for the tremendous support . Dibp is really unfair. 🙏
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



This NJ sounds like national jail ) Instead of giving PR they send to jail )


----------



## misecmisc

gonnabeexpat said:


> I told you right.  . Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi friend, yes you were right and I love you :hug: . Please don't loose hope and do not cry. If Aus does not call you, it is their loss and not yours. Just a visa cannot decide worth of a person. We all are human beings and we are much bigger than any visa of any country. So all the best to you friend - who knows Canada would be more eager to call you than Aus, like in my case Aus was more eager to call me than Germany - I had prepared all the documentation for JSV before I read the post, which I posted in my above post just before your this above post and from my above post, you can see how things unfolded from me from my first post in Oct last year (link already in above post) and today VEVO shows status for my passport as Resident. Last year in Sep, I had not even a single thought if this can happen in March this year.

Long story short, we will reach, where we are meant to reach, provided we give our best efforts.

My father says a saying which I like very much - this saying is in Hindi, but I will translate it in English too for all friends - so my father's saying in Hindi is - zindagi mein kismat se jyada aur samay se pehle, na kabhi kisi ko kuch mila hai aur na kabhi kisi ko kuch milega, bas apna karm karte jao - In English, my father's saying is - In life, no body gets anything more than whatever is written in his destiny and nothing earlier than the time which is specified in his destiny for that thing to happen, provided that we give our best efforts for that thing.

Don't worry friend, you will get your visa very soon. All the best to you.
May all those, who are waiting for their visa, get their visa soon.
May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## kaju

gonnabeexpat said:


> I for one have lost all hope for au pr. I think I will get nj after a friggin get of wait due to some pathetic reason. Screw this iam going to concentrate only on ca as i got direct ita. This will be my last post in this thread. Thank you all for the tremendous support . Dibp is really unfair. 🙏
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


It can seem like they are unfair, but actually they are not. 

The only answer, and I'm sure it's cold comfort to you right now, is that it will take as long as it takes, and tomorrow is a new day. 

If checks need to be done, almost all people will clear them easily. But they take time. And they have to be done, to find those who need to be caught or stopped. Sadly, that also takes time for the rest of those being checked. 

But you will get the visa.


----------



## misecmisc

hari_it_ram said:


> Congrats Mate. Hope you will land quick job in Aus same way like quick grant. All the best. Don't worry too much about anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


:amen: Hi friend, thanks for your wishes. May we all get our jobs quickly in Aus.
May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

@misecmisc - Did you also provide all company letter head references from HR?


----------



## bigm0n

Got a response from GSM

Dear Mr XYZ

At present your application is undergoing routine processing.** Unfortunately, ensuring all the legal requirements are met including meeting all checks in relation to an application can take some time.** I cannot give you a time frame.

*

This office will be following up on the status of your application on a regular basis to ensure it is being processed as soon as practicable.* You will be contacted if we require additional information to process your application.

*

We appreciate your patience in this matter.

*

*

Please note that you will not receive a further reply for:

*

•********** Questions about the status of your visa application

•********** Confirmation that documents have been received

•********** Enquiries that do not relate to a current GSM visa application

*

Please submit documents by attaching colour scans to your visa application using ImmiAccount.

Please do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount.

*

You can also use ImmiAccount to:

•********** Apply for a bridging visa

•********** Access the My Health Declarations service

•********** Import a paper application (service available for certain visa subclasses only)

•********** Attach documents to an online or imported paper application

•********** Check the progress of an online or imported paper application

•********** Update application details online

•********** Update your passport or address

•********** Notify of incorrect information in your application

*

Regards

A great Person took time to respond on my chaser email + Complaints.


----------



## _ritz

Many many congratulations to you and your family for the grant...you got grant in 17 days including vac2...that's too quick 

On a lighter note, i hope you validated your grant number on VEVO...just to clear out deportation thoughts 



misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Only because of you all and not because of me, today I got the visa grant for me, my wife and my kid.
> I can't thank enough for all your support, without which it would not have been possible. Few friends like @vikas, @sultan, @andrey, @ashishjain, @kaju need to be mentioned explicitly, as without you all friends this post would not have been written. Thank you dear friends from the bottom of my heart. You all have taught me kindness and generosity as virtues.
> Few friends like daksch and all friends like gonnabeexpat, cajn, justin, mudassar, mastkhare - you all are embodiment of the virtue of patience and I sincerely wish that may you all get your visa very soon. Last but not the least, thanks again dear friends for all your support.
> May all those, who are waiting for their visa, get their visa soon.
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## jkothap

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Only because of you all and not because of me, today I got the visa grant for me, my wife and my kid.
> I can't thank enough for all your support, without which it would not have been possible. Few friends like @vikas, @sultan, @andrey, @ashishjain, @kaju need to be mentioned explicitly, as without you all friends this post would not have been written. Thank you dear friends from the bottom of my heart. You all have taught me kindness and generosity as virtues.
> Few friends like daksch and all friends like gonnabeexpat, cajn, justin, mudassar, mastkhare - you all are embodiment of the virtue of patience and I sincerely wish that may you all get your visa very soon. Last but not the least, thanks again dear friends for all your support.
> May all those, who are waiting for their visa, get their visa soon.
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.




Congrats.. all the best..


----------



## hamidaims

I have few questions please..
We are couple + 2 kids (aged 2-4 year)

1) In PR Visa 189. What benefits I can avail after arriving in Australia?
2) How much?
3) Any method?

Some people are informing me that I will have to spend 2 years to avail benefits.

Any Experts.....


----------



## misecmisc

ethical.prodigy said:


> @misecmisc - Did you also provide all company letter head references from HR?


All employment letters on company letterhead.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

misecmisc said:


> ethical.prodigy said:
> 
> 
> 
> @misecmisc - Did you also provide all company letter head references from HR?
> 
> 
> 
> All employment letters on company letterhead.
Click to expand...

Great! 

I think that's why it's delay for most of us. 

I have mix of both, if someone would have pointed me or at least ACS would have revised their guide line, that SD's are not acceptable I would have not moved forward and invested amount in this for me and spouse.

I didn't get detailed RnR from two companies out of 4 employers where I'm claiming points, hence went for SD. 

With this situation it seems like an endless road!


----------



## RKS20

Hi friends, 
Atlast got the golden mail for me, wife and my son. 
Details are as follows:
261313 total 70 points 189 visa
11th october 2016 recieved invitation 
5th December 2016 lodged visa
12th December co contact for medicals and spouse functional English 
14th December 2016 sent mail for Vac2 payment request
23rd January co contact for form 815 for spouse signed and uploaded on same day. 
28th February 2017 vac2 invoice generated and paid fees on same day. 
3rd March golden mail arrived at 3.27 Indian time morning. 

Thanks for all support by forum members and hope a speedy grant for everyone. I was chasing this dream from 2005 and finally succeeded. I know its tough to wait but hope all get their grant soon. 

RKS


----------



## ethical.prodigy

RKS20 said:


> Hi friends,
> Atlast got the golden mail for me, wife and my son.
> Details are as follows:
> 261313 total 70 points 189 visa
> 10 october 2016 recieved invitation
> 5th December 2016 lodged visa
> 12th December co contact for medicals and spouse functional English
> 14th December 2016 sent mail for Vac2 payment request
> 23rd January co contact for form 815 for spouse signed and uploaded on same day.
> 28th February 2017 vac2 invoice generated and paid fees on same day.
> 3rd March golden mail arrived at 3.27 Indian time morning.
> 
> Thanks for all support by forum members and hope a speedy grant for everyone. I was chasing this dream from 2005 and finally succeeded. I know its tough to wait but hope all get their grant soon.
> 
> RKS


Cheers! Wish you good luck for next steps.


----------



## misecmisc

RKS20 said:


> Hi friends,
> Atlast got the golden mail for me, wife and my son.
> Details are as follows:
> 261313 total 70 points 189 visa
> 11th october 2016 recieved invitation
> 5th December 2016 lodged visa
> 12th December co contact for medicals and spouse functional English
> 14th December 2016 sent mail for Vac2 payment request
> 23rd January co contact for form 815 for spouse signed and uploaded on same day.
> 28th February 2017 vac2 invoice generated and paid fees on same day.
> 3rd March golden mail arrived at 3.27 Indian time morning.
> 
> Thanks for all support by forum members and hope a speedy grant for everyone. I was chasing this dream from 2005 and finally succeeded. I know its tough to wait but hope all get their grant soon.
> 
> RKS


Congrats.


----------



## misecmisc

ethical.prodigy said:


> Great!
> 
> I think that's why it's delay for most of us.
> 
> I have mix of both, if someone would have pointed me or at least ACS would have revised their guide line, that SD's are not acceptable I would have not moved forward and invested amount in this for me and spouse.
> 
> I didn't get detailed RnR from two companies out of 4 employers where I'm claiming points, hence went for SD.
> 
> With this situation it seems like an endless road!


@ethical.prodigy : Don't worry. You will get your visa soon.
May all those, who are waiting for their visa, get their visa soon.
May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## SanBil

RKS20 said:


> Hi friends,
> Atlast got the golden mail for me, wife and my son.
> Details are as follows:
> 261313 total 70 points 189 visa
> 11th october 2016 recieved invitation
> 5th December 2016 lodged visa
> 12th December co contact for medicals and spouse functional English
> 14th December 2016 sent mail for Vac2 payment request
> 23rd January co contact for form 815 for spouse signed and uploaded on same day.
> 28th February 2017 vac2 invoice generated and paid fees on same day.
> 3rd March golden mail arrived at 3.27 Indian time morning.
> 
> Thanks for all support by forum members and hope a speedy grant for everyone. I was chasing this dream from 2005 and finally succeeded. I know its tough to wait but hope all get their grant soon.
> 
> RKS



Zabardast!! Congratz


----------



## misecmisc

vikaschandra said:


> Wow this is amazing. This calls for celebration. Congratulations to you and your family mate.


@vikas: Thank you dear friend. No matter how much thanks I say to you, it will not be sufficient. Without you, the above post would not have been possible. Really thank you from the bottom of my heart. :hug: May you always be peaceful, happy, successful, safe, protected, healthy and strong.
May all sentient beings be peaceful, happy, successful, safe, protected, healthy and strong.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Sorry, I disagree with this. Getting SD does no mean that your application will be delayed. My manager who claimed 15 points for exp, submitted SD for both the companies and still got the grant within 1 month. I have submitted RnR on the company letterhead, yet to get the outcome. Its all depends on case to case.



ethical.prodigy said:


> Great!
> 
> I think that's why it's delay for most of us.
> 
> I have mix of both, if someone would have pointed me or at least ACS would have revised their guide line, that SD's are not acceptable I would have not moved forward and invested amount in this for me and spouse.
> 
> I didn't get detailed RnR from two companies out of 4 employers where I'm claiming points, hence went for SD.
> 
> With this situation it seems like an endless road!


----------



## RKS20

gonnabeexpat said:


> I for one have lost all hope for au pr. I think I will get nj after a friggin get of wait due to some pathetic reason. Screw this iam going to concentrate only on ca as i got direct ita. This will be my last post in this thread. Thank you all for the tremendous support . Dibp is really unfair. 🙏
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Bhai dont loose hope. My father says Tajurba and nuksaan karne se hota hai. And once u have decided for somthing u will surely get. Initially I was planning for Canada and from 2005. But dint get. Then from 2015 focusing on Australia and finally got it. Keep your hopes and efforts on. You will surely get. 

RKS


----------



## vikaschandra

RKS20 said:


> Hi friends,
> Atlast got the golden mail for me, wife and my son.
> Details are as follows:
> 261313 total 70 points 189 visa
> 11th october 2016 recieved invitation
> 5th December 2016 lodged visa
> 12th December co contact for medicals and spouse functional English
> 14th December 2016 sent mail for Vac2 payment request
> 23rd January co contact for form 815 for spouse signed and uploaded on same day.
> 28th February 2017 vac2 invoice generated and paid fees on same day.
> 3rd March golden mail arrived at 3.27 Indian time morning.
> 
> Thanks for all support by forum members and hope a speedy grant for everyone. I was chasing this dream from 2005 and finally succeeded. I know its tough to wait but hope all get their grant soon.
> 
> RKS


Congratulations mate. Best wishes for your future


----------



## anuapply

hari_it_ram said:


> Sorry, I disagree with this. Getting SD does no mean that your application will be delayed. My manager who claimed 15 points for exp, submitted SD for both the companies and still got the grant within 1 month. I have submitted RnR on the company letterhead, yet to get the outcome. Its all depends on case to case.


I claimed 15 points on SD and HR letter did not have RNR. No verification and they didn't take much time in processing.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Hari,

You can disagree me, but not the checklist shared by CO right? There is no mention of SD in employment reference.

Your Manager is lucky I would say or may be he would have applied 2 years back. Gone are the days when people get quick grant by just showing SD's for RnR. It has to be on company letter as it is more legitimate.

On otherside SD will invite for employment verification which might take time and output will depend on the person responding. One can even get nj.

Read below text for your information. 
Employment references should meet the following requirements:
● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed
or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature
will not be accepted.
● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
letter.
● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and
the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example,
research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken
(for example, research chemist, accounts clerk).




hari_it_ram said:


> Sorry, I disagree with this. Getting SD does no mean that your application will be delayed. My manager who claimed 15 points for exp, submitted SD for both the companies and still got the grant within 1 month. I have submitted RnR on the company letterhead, yet to get the outcome. Its all depends on case to case.


----------



## hari_it_ram

anuapply said:


> I claimed 15 points on SD and HR letter did not have RNR. No verification and they didn't take much time in processing.




Congrats. Glad that you got grant without much mess.

Hope this clears many with regards to SD vs Company letter RNR. No one is superior to other. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

anuapply said:


> I claimed 15 points on SD and HR letter did not have RNR. No verification and they didn't take much time in processing.


Hmm ..you are a good example. That proves DIBP is mysterious.


----------



## hari_it_ram

ethical.prodigy said:


> Hari,
> 
> 
> 
> You can disagree me, but not the checklist shared by CO right? There is no mention of SD in employment reference.
> 
> 
> 
> Your Manager is lucky I would say or may be he would have applied 2 years back. Gone are the days when people get quick grant by just showing SD's for RnR. It has to be on company letter as it is more legitimate.
> 
> 
> 
> On otherside SD will invite for employment verification which might take time and output will depend on the person responding. One can even get nj.
> 
> 
> 
> Read below text for your information.
> 
> Employment references should meet the following requirements:
> 
> ● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
> 
> ● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
> 
> numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
> 
> ● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed
> 
> or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature
> 
> will not be accepted.
> 
> ● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
> 
> letter.
> 
> ● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
> 
> whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and
> 
> the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example,
> 
> research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken
> 
> (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk).




My manager applied on 24-10-2016  Hope you saw anuapply reply  Good luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

hari_it_ram said:


> May manager applied on 24-10-2016  Hope you saw anuapply reply  Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Hmm...then may be they have a system which randomly pushes few case for audit and others go through quicker route.


----------



## fugitive_4u

ethical.prodigy said:


> Hmm...then may be they have a system which randomly pushes few case for audit and others go through quicker route.



Either this or maybe there is something in your application that triggers further scrutiny which is not transparent to us


----------



## Gullu_butt

*Grant*

Hello All,
From last 8-9 months the only thing I do when I wake up is to check my immiaccount. It was a long and difficult phase full of uncertainities. I was a silent memeber of this forum and you guys have been my only motivation for last 8 months. Today by the grace of almighty Allah and prayers of parents I have got my 189 grant. 

EA Submission: 20 Feb, 2016
EA positive: 7 Jun, 2016
EOI submit (65 p) PTE=20, Age=30, Edu=15: 8 Jun
EOI invite: 22 Jun, 2016
Visa lodge: 3 July, 2016
CO contact: 23 July, 2016
Documents Submit: 7 August, 2016
Grant: 3 March, 2017


----------



## katts007

misecmisc said:


> :lol: Good question. I received email that my EOI has ceased (may it rest in peace ). I received 3 emails each having Immi grant notification written in subject line with my name, my wife's name and my kid's name. I went to VEVO and I only checked my details there and the output of VEVO showed for me Resident.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I guess it was in my destiny to at least get Aus PR visa, otherwise it would not have happened. I already told you regarding my story from 2014 till last year Oct. There is something more to that story. Last year in Aug (i think if i remember correctly), I was thinking of going to a foreign country to work. Then i was thinking which foreign countries i can go - Aus I was already knowing by 2014 year but since IELTS shattered my dream in 2014 and I got job in my current company in 2014 which is a very good company to work, I just dropeed the idea of going to Aus completely in 2014 and because of it, in last year Aug, when i was thinking of which country to go, so Aus did not came into my mind. I came to know about Germany and its JSV, using which I can go to Germany and then search a job. I started to post in this forum in Germany section in this post and specifically the below post in that thread - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/11117282-post230.html brought Aus to my mind, but then again my stupidity prevailed as I was thinking that IELTS validity would be of 2 years, so since I gave it in 2014, my IELTS test validity would have expired by now. I spent few days in my this stupidity. Then suddenly one night, as I was thinking except Germany what other countries can I go, a thought came in my mind that at least check what is IELTS test validity instead of assuming it to be 2 years. Then I searched on google and to my surprise, I found that IELTS validity is 3 years. Then I became interested in Aus too. Then in this forum I came to Aus section and posted my first thread for my Aus PR journey here - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/1153938-how-proceed-aus-visa.html
> 
> 
> 
> After this thread, I came to know about PTE. Gave my first PTE test and again got less than 65 in speaking and after this, I accepted that I will not get Aus PR visa, but then again due to the moral support given by friends in the PTE thread, thought to keep on giving PTE tests till I get 65 in all sections. Luck favoured me and in my second PTE test, got all section's scores more than 65, which gave me 10 points. Submitted EOI in Nov last year and then in Dec last year, got 8 years relevant work experience. Then on Valentines day, DIBP sent me its love letter by my 189 EOI invite and I replied back to DIBP on the same day with my love letter which was my 189 visa application and remaining things regarding my stupidity you all already know.
> 
> 
> 
> For those, who are waiting, don't loose hope friends. Since a stupid person like me got Aus PR 189 visa, so I am sure you all will definitely get your visas very soon. I think there is something which knows how things should proceed, call it God or nature or whatever name you want to call it, I bow down to :hail: that supreme knowledge or supreme power. After all God cannot come directly to me to help me, so God or nature sent me help through you all. So for me, you all friends on this forum are messengers of God or nature or that supreme power, which knows how things should proceed. Thank you again all you friends for showing kindness to me and helping me.
> 
> 
> 
> May you all be peaceful, happy, successful, safe, protected, healthy and strong. May all sentient beings be peaceful, happy, successful, safe, protected, healthy and strong. May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.




Congrats misecmisc. All the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katts007

RKS20 said:


> Hi friends,
> Atlast got the golden mail for me, wife and my son.
> Details are as follows:
> 261313 total 70 points 189 visa
> 11th october 2016 recieved invitation
> 5th December 2016 lodged visa
> 12th December co contact for medicals and spouse functional English
> 14th December 2016 sent mail for Vac2 payment request
> 23rd January co contact for form 815 for spouse signed and uploaded on same day.
> 28th February 2017 vac2 invoice generated and paid fees on same day.
> 3rd March golden mail arrived at 3.27 Indian time morning.
> 
> Thanks for all support by forum members and hope a speedy grant for everyone. I was chasing this dream from 2005 and finally succeeded. I know its tough to wait but hope all get their grant soon.
> 
> RKS




Congratulations RKS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katts007

Gullu_butt said:


> Hello All,
> 
> From last 8-9 months the only thing I do when I wake up is to check my immiaccount. It was a long and difficult phase full of uncertainities. I was a silent memeber of this forum and you guys have been my only motivation for last 8 months. Today by the grace of almighty Allah and prayers of parents I have got my 189 grant.
> 
> 
> 
> EA Submission: 20 Feb, 2016
> 
> EA positive: 7 Jun, 2016
> 
> EOI submit (65 p) PTE=20, Age=30, Edu=15: 8 Jun
> 
> EOI invite: 22 Jun, 2016
> 
> Visa lodge: 3 July, 2016
> 
> CO contact: 23 July, 2016
> 
> Documents Submit: 7 August, 2016
> 
> Grant: 3 March, 2017




Congratulations!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

Gullu_butt said:


> Hello All,
> From last 8-9 months the only thing I do when I wake up is to check my immiaccount. It was a long and difficult phase full of uncertainities. I was a silent memeber of this forum and you guys have been my only motivation for last 8 months. Today by the grace of almighty Allah and prayers of parents I have got my 189 grant.
> 
> EA Submission: 20 Feb, 2016
> EA positive: 7 Jun, 2016
> EOI submit (65 p) PTE=20, Age=30, Edu=15: 8 Jun
> EOI invite: 22 Jun, 2016
> Visa lodge: 3 July, 2016
> CO contact: 23 July, 2016
> Documents Submit: 7 August, 2016
> Grant: 3 March, 2017


Congrats.


----------



## mekabubu

Gullu_butt said:


> Hello All,
> From last 8-9 months the only thing I do when I wake up is to check my immiaccount. It was a long and difficult phase full of uncertainities. I was a silent memeber of this forum and you guys have been my only motivation for last 8 months. Today by the grace of almighty Allah and prayers of parents I have got my 189 grant.
> 
> EA Submission: 20 Feb, 2016
> EA positive: 7 Jun, 2016
> EOI submit (65 p) PTE=20, Age=30, Edu=15: 8 Jun
> EOI invite: 22 Jun, 2016
> Visa lodge: 3 July, 2016
> CO contact: 23 July, 2016
> Documents Submit: 7 August, 2016
> Grant: 3 March, 2017


did u get verification and was ur case complicated?


----------



## SanBil

Gullu_butt said:


> Hello All,
> From last 8-9 months the only thing I do when I wake up is to check my immiaccount. It was a long and difficult phase full of uncertainities. I was a silent memeber of this forum and you guys have been my only motivation for last 8 months. Today by the grace of almighty Allah and prayers of parents I have got my 189 grant.
> 
> EA Submission: 20 Feb, 2016
> EA positive: 7 Jun, 2016
> EOI submit (65 p) PTE=20, Age=30, Edu=15: 8 Jun
> EOI invite: 22 Jun, 2016
> Visa lodge: 3 July, 2016
> CO contact: 23 July, 2016
> Documents Submit: 7 August, 2016
> Grant: 3 March, 2017


did you and your employer faced the inquiries and verification?


----------



## BulletAK

Gullu_butt said:


> Hello All,
> From last 8-9 months the only thing I do when I wake up is to check my immiaccount. It was a long and difficult phase full of uncertainities. I was a silent memeber of this forum and you guys have been my only motivation for last 8 months. Today by the grace of almighty Allah and prayers of parents I have got my 189 grant.
> 
> EA Submission: 20 Feb, 2016
> EA positive: 7 Jun, 2016
> EOI submit (65 p) PTE=20, Age=30, Edu=15: 8 Jun
> EOI invite: 22 Jun, 2016
> Visa lodge: 3 July, 2016
> CO contact: 23 July, 2016
> Documents Submit: 7 August, 2016
> Grant: 3 March, 2017


Many congrats Gullu Butt


----------



## denizu

Gullu_butt said:


> Hello All,
> From last 8-9 months the only thing I do when I wake up is to check my immiaccount. It was a long and difficult phase full of uncertainities. I was a silent memeber of this forum and you guys have been my only motivation for last 8 months. Today by the grace of almighty Allah and prayers of parents I have got my 189 grant.
> 
> EA Submission: 20 Feb, 2016
> EA positive: 7 Jun, 2016
> EOI submit (65 p) PTE=20, Age=30, Edu=15: 8 Jun
> EOI invite: 22 Jun, 2016
> Visa lodge: 3 July, 2016
> CO contact: 23 July, 2016
> Documents Submit: 7 August, 2016
> Grant: 3 March, 2017


congrats mate. it is really long time


----------



## vikaschandra

Gullu_butt said:


> Hello All,
> From last 8-9 months the only thing I do when I wake up is to check my immiaccount. It was a long and difficult phase full of uncertainities. I was a silent memeber of this forum and you guys have been my only motivation for last 8 months. Today by the grace of almighty Allah and prayers of parents I have got my 189 grant.
> 
> EA Submission: 20 Feb, 2016
> EA positive: 7 Jun, 2016
> EOI submit (65 p) PTE=20, Age=30, Edu=15: 8 Jun
> EOI invite: 22 Jun, 2016
> Visa lodge: 3 July, 2016
> CO contact: 23 July, 2016
> Documents Submit: 7 August, 2016
> Grant: 3 March, 2017


Congratulations


----------



## BulletAK

mekabubu said:


> did u get verification and was ur case complicated?


He didn't claim points for employment so no verification was done in his case. I think all the time was taken to clear his external security checks.


----------



## justin787

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Only because of you all and not because of me, today I got the visa grant for me, my wife and my kid.
> I can't thank enough for all your support, without which it would not have been possible. Few friends like @vikas, @sultan, @andrey, @ashishjain, @kaju need to be mentioned explicitly, as without you all friends this post would not have been written. Thank you dear friends from the bottom of my heart. You all have taught me kindness and generosity as virtues.
> Few friends like daksch and all friends like gonnabeexpat, cajn, justin, mudassar, mastkhare - you all are embodiment of the virtue of patience and I sincerely wish that may you all get your visa very soon. Last but not the least, thanks again dear friends for all your support.
> May all those, who are waiting for their visa, get their visa soon.
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


Congrats buddy ... Hope you don't get deported at the border like in your countless scenarios, LOL!


----------



## Krish29

Congratulations !!! Happy for you!!!

Hope all your worries will fade away!! 

All the best for your future plans and job search!!



misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Only because of you all and not because of me, today I got the visa grant for me, my wife and my kid.
> I can't thank enough for all your support, without which it would not have been possible. Few friends like @vikas, @sultan, @andrey, @ashishjain, @kaju need to be mentioned explicitly, as without you all friends this post would not have been written. Thank you dear friends from the bottom of my heart. You all have taught me kindness and generosity as virtues.
> Few friends like daksch and all friends like gonnabeexpat, cajn, justin, mudassar, mastkhare - you all are embodiment of the virtue of patience and I sincerely wish that may you all get your visa very soon. Last but not the least, thanks again dear friends for all your support.
> May all those, who are waiting for their visa, get their visa soon.
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## Krish29

Congrats Mate!!!

Good Luck!!



RKS20 said:


> Hi friends,
> Atlast got the golden mail for me, wife and my son.
> Details are as follows:
> 261313 total 70 points 189 visa
> 11th october 2016 recieved invitation
> 5th December 2016 lodged visa
> 12th December co contact for medicals and spouse functional English
> 14th December 2016 sent mail for Vac2 payment request
> 23rd January co contact for form 815 for spouse signed and uploaded on same day.
> 28th February 2017 vac2 invoice generated and paid fees on same day.
> 3rd March golden mail arrived at 3.27 Indian time morning.
> 
> Thanks for all support by forum members and hope a speedy grant for everyone. I was chasing this dream from 2005 and finally succeeded. I know its tough to wait but hope all get their grant soon.
> 
> RKS


----------



## dcishere

hi everybody,

i'm new here..want to go for Engineers Australia migration skills assessment. 
just wanted to clarify what is meant by academic transcript ? 
i have my 8 semester marksheets and btech certificate. 
is that enough or do i need to get a separate academic transcript from my university?
In case a transcript is required from uni does it need to be sent to EA directly or i can receive it and upload a scan ?

sorry for such a long post 

cheers 
DC


----------



## usankara

dcishere said:


> hi everybody,
> 
> i'm new here..want to go for Engineers Australia migration skills assessment.
> just wanted to clarify what is meant by academic transcript ?
> i have my 8 semester marksheets and btech certificate.
> is that enough or do i need to get a separate academic transcript from my university?
> In case a transcript is required from uni does it need to be sent to EA directly or i can receive it and upload a scan ?
> 
> sorry for such a long post
> 
> cheers
> DC


academic transcript means list of various courses/subjects undergone during your btech course. normally we can find it in the backside of mark sheet of each semester or consolidated mark sheet


----------



## denizu

dcishere said:


> hi everybody,
> 
> i'm new here..want to go for Engineers Australia migration skills assessment.
> just wanted to clarify what is meant by academic transcript ?
> i have my 8 semester marksheets and btech certificate.
> is that enough or do i need to get a separate academic transcript from my university?
> In case a transcript is required from uni does it need to be sent to EA directly or i can receive it and upload a scan ?
> 
> sorry for such a long post
> 
> cheers
> DC


go to your university's students affair and ask for official academic transcript. take and scan it with high quality, then upload to the portal. (if it is not in english, get translation service from a certified interpreter first)

if you read the booklet that I shared its link below, you can find all required information.

https://thein01-test-2068103573.ap-...t/files/content-files/2016-12/msa_booklet.pdf


----------



## riyazadkhan

Hello need advice urgently.. Have done a big mistake.. Lodged application on 13 Oct..I have worked in one company in begening for 8 months for which vetassess assessment was failed so in my eoi that period I claimed as unemploid and not mentioned that company any where .. Now I am worried.. Kindly advice if I need to update my mistake or leave it like that


----------



## riyazadkhan

Please advice .. I have already lodged my application on 13 Oct.. Uploaded all docs not mentioned that company any where not in my CV, not in form 80, not in eoi.. But it is mentioned in my assessment outcome page.. Kindly advice fast.. Its very important.


----------



## gauravghai

Gullu_butt said:


> Hello All,
> From last 8-9 months the only thing I do when I wake up is to check my immiaccount. It was a long and difficult phase full of uncertainities. I was a silent memeber of this forum and you guys have been my only motivation for last 8 months. Today by the grace of almighty Allah and prayers of parents I have got my 189 grant.
> 
> EA Submission: 20 Feb, 2016
> EA positive: 7 Jun, 2016
> EOI submit (65 p) PTE=20, Age=30, Edu=15: 8 Jun
> EOI invite: 22 Jun, 2016
> Visa lodge: 3 July, 2016
> CO contact: 23 July, 2016
> Documents Submit: 7 August, 2016
> Grant: 3 March, 2017


Congratulations, what was your job code?

----------------------------------
----------------------------------
Occupation Code: 263311
Occupation Name: Telecommunications Engineer
Assessment at Engineers Australia (EA): 4-Jun-16
EA 1st Contact (Provisional Degree, Salarly Slips, PF Statements, Business Card of HR): 19-Sep-16
PTE Test: 24-Sep-16
PTE Score (L:79, R85:, W:86, S:78): 25-Sep-16
EA Docs uploaded: 13-Oct-16
EA 2nd Contact (Degree in 400DPI): 3-Nov-16
EA Docs uploaded: 7-Nov-16
EA Assessment result (Positive): 29-Nov-16
EOI Applied (Age:30, English:10, Education: 15, Experience: 5) 60 Points: 30-Nov-16
Invite: 7-Dec-16
Applied for reissue of passport (Spouse Name addition, Spouse Passport: Address/Name Change): 13-Dec-16
Reissue of passport: 14-Dec-16
Applied for India PCC: 23-Dec-16
India PCC Granted (Delayed due to pending police verification of new passport): 12-Jan-17
Lodged Visa: 21-Jan-17
Medical: 11-Feb-17
Visa Grant: Awaited

--*
Regards,
Gaurav Ghai


----------



## superman1

Hello Guys,

My wife is planning to apply for 189 , ACS assessment done. we have 55 points so far without PTE. i have my cousin (my father's sister's son) in south Australia (Adelaide) can he sponsor us? 

can he still sponsor us even though he is my cousin but wife is the primary applicant.
we are still trying to focus on PTE to claim 10 points but still i have some hope for family sponsor.

Please throw some light on this. 
appreciate.


----------



## sounddonor

superman1 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> My wife is planning to apply for 189 , ACS assessment done. we have 55 points so far without PTE. i have my cousin (my father's sister's son) in south Australia (Adelaide) can he sponsor us?
> 
> can he still sponsor us even though he is my cousin but wife is the primary applicant.
> we are still trying to focus on PTE to claim 10 points but still i have some hope for family sponsor.
> 
> Please throw some light on this.
> appreciate.




489 visa is processing very slow I think . Just do your PTE and go for 189 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

riyazadkhan said:


> Hello need advice urgently.. Have done a big mistake.. Lodged application on 13 Oct..I have worked in one company in begening for 8 months for which vetassess assessment was failed so in my eoi that period I claimed as unemploid and not mentioned that company any where .. Now I am worried.. Kindly advice if I need to update my mistake or leave it like that


You should have mentioned that episode of employment and marked it as non relevant to nominated occupation code. Since the information that you have provided is false at this time.. use the update us link on immiaccount provide correct answer. alternatively you can use form 1023 Notification to Incorrect answer(s). provide the correct details and upload it on immi account


----------



## vikaschandra

superman1 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> My wife is planning to apply for 189 , ACS assessment done. we have 55 points so far without PTE. i have my cousin (my father's sister's son) in south Australia (Adelaide) can he sponsor us?
> 
> can he still sponsor us even though he is my cousin but wife is the primary applicant.
> we are still trying to focus on PTE to claim 10 points but still i have some hope for family sponsor.
> 
> Please throw some light on this.
> appreciate.


SC 189 is not family sponsored visa. do not get confused with 489 family sponsored visa and 189 Independent visa.. google for more information on both visas.

you have 55 without language test.. work hard and your wife can secure max 20 points from the language test and the points jump to 75 which is very good score to get invitation soon. You would not even need to thin about family sponsporship


----------



## ethical.prodigy

I wish there was a way to get refund.  "Assessment in progress" is like walking in intense dark.


----------



## superman1

hello guys ...

my younger brother finished his bachelor's in india and came down to usa finished his masters. Now working as network admin 1.5 years exp.

can he apply for 189 visa? he is 25 years old.

my question is he has got only 1.5 years exp. i know he wont get points but will acs consider him skilled for 189?

Please answer. Thanks


----------



## superman1

vikaschandra said:


> SC 189 is not family sponsored visa. do not get confused with 489 family sponsored visa and 189 Independent visa.. google for more information on both visas.
> 
> you have 55 without language test.. work hard and your wife can secure max 20 points from the language test and the points jump to 75 which is very good score to get invitation soon. You would not even need to thin about family sponsporship



yeah i completely understand this and i realize south Australia required 70 points min to qualify for this sponsorship.

how about i ask for state sponsor(190) for extra 5 points. Just curious? 

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

superman1 said:


> yeah i completely understand this and i realize south Australia required 70 points min to qualify for this sponsorship.
> 
> how about i ask for state sponsor(190) for extra 5 points. Just curious?
> 
> Thanks


Yes you can do that.. go for ss and bag 5 additional points


----------



## superman1

vikaschandra said:


> Yes you can do that.. go for ss and bag 5 additional points




thanks vikas!

but u know wat my consultant is saying with 55 points it hard to get SS (nsw)for business analyst and also they are saying grant might take very long time with 60 points...

one thing for sure we are trying hard to get in PTE to aviod all this but just curious


----------



## vikaschandra

superman1 said:


> hello guys ...
> 
> my younger brother finished his bachelor's in india and came down to usa finished his masters. Now working as network admin 1.5 years exp.
> 
> can he apply for 189 visa? he is 25 years old.
> 
> my question is he has got only 1.5 years exp. i know he wont get points but will acs consider him skilled for 189?
> 
> Please answer. Thanks


Yes he can apply for 189 but the ACS Assessment has criteria which he would not meet at this time. He needs to have minimum 2 years experience with Bachelors degree or higher having ICT Major

Check the attachment and if you need more details google for ACS Assessment Guidelines


----------



## superman1

vikaschandra said:


> Yes he can apply for 189 but the ACS Assessment has criteria which he would not meet at this time. He needs to have minimum 2 years experience with Bachelors degree or higher having ICT Major
> 
> Check the attachment and if you need more details google for ACS Assessment Guidelines


Thanks bud.. you've very helpful. Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

superman1 said:


> thanks vikas!
> 
> but u know wat my consultant is saying with 55 points it hard to get SS (nsw)for business analyst and also they are saying grant might take very long time with 60 points...
> 
> one thing for sure we are trying hard to get in PTE to aviod all this but just curious


Your consultant is right at this time with 55 it is not going to work very easily.. but as you have mentioned this 55 is without language test which means you can work hard and secure the full 20 points from pte or ielts taking you to 75 points... thereby the ita is gonna come smoothly for you


----------



## kanavsharma

More help buddies.

My employer will take some time in providing Rand R on fresh letterhead. in the mean time my HR gave her visiting card and I am thinking of sending an email to dipb (to my CO) and inform them about changes and also send scanned copy of HR's visiting card (it has updated email along with her personal email address and contacts). Does it make some sense?
Along with this, I will update them from 'update us section' and will attach updated letter the moment I get it.

while using update us section, which link is to be picked?
'Details of changes in circumstances' seems to be most appropriate, as change in address/email address details looks like to be of applicants personal details.

Pl suggest.

Thanks.




vikaschandra said:


> Use update us section on the immi account to notify dibp about the change in contact details. Alternative you can get the new RnR and uplod as well






> Originally Posted by kanavsharma View Post
> Need an advice guys.
> The email address provided on my roles and responsibilities letter is not working anymore. How can I correct this?
> 
> Should I upload form 80 with correct things again (just this page or entire form) or should I take R and r letter with new id's and upload that?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## vikasunjha

Hi,

I am waiting since more than 90 days after responded to CO Brisbane team, still no response, have sent follow up email but no luck... is there anything i can do in terms of follow up to push application or just wait and watch.??


----------



## ethical.prodigy

vikasunjha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am waiting since more than 90 days after responded to CO Brisbane team, still no response, have sent follow up email but no luck... is there anything i can do in terms of follow up to push application or just wait and watch.??



The last line of your signature is the answer  ... mate! lets hope we get it this month soon.

Wake up CO's :horn:


----------



## riyazadkhan

vikaschandra said:


> riyazadkhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello need advice urgently.. Have done a big mistake.. Lodged application on 13 Oct..I have worked in one company in begening for 8 months for which vetassess assessment was failed so in my eoi that period I claimed as unemploid and not mentioned that company any where .. Now I am worried.. Kindly advice if I need to update my mistake or leave it like that
> 
> 
> 
> You should have mentioned that episode of employment and marked it as non relevant to nominated occupation code. Since the information that you have provided is false at this time.. use the update us link on immiaccount provide correct answer. alternatively you can use form 1023 Notification to Incorrect answer(s). provide the correct details and upload it on immi account
Click to expand...

Thank you.. Have updated to dibp using form 1023


----------



## emtiaz_A

CO requested below information although i uploaded employment evidence signed by my manager.
-Evidence of employment
-Work reference from Human Resource section , Tax returns and Pay slips

do i need to upload my reference letter signed by HR. though in explanation sheet it was not written that it has to be signed by HR.


----------



## kanavsharma

Suggestions pls guys.



kanavsharma said:


> More help buddies.
> 
> My employer will take some time in providing Rand R on fresh letterhead. in the mean time my HR gave her visiting card and I am thinking of sending an email to dipb (to my CO) and inform them about changes and also send scanned copy of HR's visiting card (it has updated email along with her personal email address and contacts). Does it make some sense?
> Along with this, I will update them from 'update us section' and will attach updated letter the moment I get it.
> 
> while using update us section, which link is to be picked?
> 'Details of changes in circumstances' seems to be most appropriate, as change in address/email address details looks like to be of applicants personal details.
> 
> Pl suggest.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vikaschandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use update us section on the immi account to notify dibp about the change in contact details. Alternative you can get the new RnR and uplod as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by kanavsharma View Post
> Need an advice guys.
> The email address provided on my roles and responsibilities letter is not working anymore. How can I correct this?
> 
> Should I upload form 80 with correct things again (just this page or entire form) or should I take R and r letter with new id's and upload that?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## kanavsharma

I don't think it needs to be signed by HR.

But still, Experts can guide better.



emtiaz_A said:


> CO requested below information although i uploaded employment evidence signed by my manager.
> -Evidence of employment
> -Work reference from Human Resource section , Tax returns and Pay slips
> 
> do i need to upload my reference letter signed by HR. though in explanation sheet it was not written that it has to be signed by HR.


----------



## bonkers911

So I was invited in the 1st March round. I have a few questions if seniors can please address my queries. 

I got my PCC made from Pakistan and Saudi Arabia in the end of January . So I hope they will be valid?

I have claimed zero points for my work experience and they dont even sum up to 3 years. But in my resume which was sent to EA, I did mention all the three companies I have worked in. So do I have to upload any documents which are related to my employment. I would really like to hear it from the people who have had a similar case. 

Any good visa fee payment options for Saudia or UAE?

The country of residence on my PTE result is UAE, that's only because I used my brother's debit card to pay for the test, so I had to pay his details. Will the case officer have any problems with it?

I have already taken medical tests. The clinic should upload the result in 2-3 days. So I will be lodging my visa then. 

All type of tips are welcomed which can help in getting a direct grant. Please see my case details in my signature.


----------



## bonkers911

So as I wrote that I have taken the medical tests. I made a blunder that by mistake I wrote the date of address as Feb 1995. Whereas the original date is Jun 2000. In 1995 I was 4 years old and in 2000 I was 9. I don't remember the exact dates to be honest. Now I am filling form 80, I am wondering what to write as the police clearance certificate says that I moved to that address in 2000. Is there any way I can edit the already submitted application? Is this going to cause trouble for me?


----------



## vikaschandra

kanavsharma said:


> More help buddies.
> 
> My employer will take some time in providing Rand R on fresh letterhead. in the mean time my HR gave her visiting card and I am thinking of sending an email to dipb (to my CO) and inform them about changes and also send scanned copy of HR's visiting card (it has updated email along with her personal email address and contacts). Does it make some sense?
> Along with this, I will update them from 'update us section' and will attach updated letter the moment I get it.
> 
> while using update us section, which link is to be picked?
> 'Details of changes in circumstances' seems to be most appropriate, as change in address/email address details looks like to be of applicants personal details.
> 
> Pl suggest.
> 
> Thanks.


Yea thats the right section under imminaccount update us. Go ahead and provide the updated details in case verification happens they would be aware of the correct email address


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Experts,

Any idea how long does character check and background check generally take? Is it right to assume 2 months from submission of form 80 and 1221?

I could see one or two guys waited for more than a year, struggled through nj and then finally got visa. While few guys from here got visa before completion of 2 months, totally surprising.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Greg1946 said:


> Finally have received closure after a long wait - received grant for me, my wife, two wonderful daughters and my mother
> 
> Timelines
> Lodgement date - 17th aug 2015
> 1st co contact - 2nd oct for birth certificate
> 2nd co contact - 21st Jan 2016 for form 47a for my mother
> 3rd co contact - nj on 21st march on some court order
> 4th co contact - 5th Jan 2017 to redo Medicals and pcc
> 5th co contact on 17th feb 2017
> - vac2 for my mother
> 22nd feb 2017 - grant
> Ied - 19th July 2017
> 
> Guys have been a long journey went through different emotions as kept getting surprises after surprises
> 
> The forum was great - kept me motivated . Some of the guys on the forum are really doing a good job - have seen great support to fresh applicants from andrey , vikaschandra, Keeda, sultan


You are a Legend! :thumb: Wish you and your family a very happy life!


----------



## _ritz

Congratulations mate for the grant...All the best!



RKS20 said:


> Hi friends,
> Atlast got the golden mail for me, wife and my son.
> Details are as follows:
> 261313 total 70 points 189 visa
> 11th october 2016 recieved invitation
> 5th December 2016 lodged visa
> 12th December co contact for medicals and spouse functional English
> 14th December 2016 sent mail for Vac2 payment request
> 23rd January co contact for form 815 for spouse signed and uploaded on same day.
> 28th February 2017 vac2 invoice generated and paid fees on same day.
> 3rd March golden mail arrived at 3.27 Indian time morning.
> 
> Thanks for all support by forum members and hope a speedy grant for everyone. I was chasing this dream from 2005 and finally succeeded. I know its tough to wait but hope all get their grant soon.
> 
> RKS


----------



## _ritz

Congratulations..



Gullu_butt said:


> Hello All,
> From last 8-9 months the only thing I do when I wake up is to check my immiaccount. It was a long and difficult phase full of uncertainities. I was a silent memeber of this forum and you guys have been my only motivation for last 8 months. Today by the grace of almighty Allah and prayers of parents I have got my 189 grant.
> 
> EA Submission: 20 Feb, 2016
> EA positive: 7 Jun, 2016
> EOI submit (65 p) PTE=20, Age=30, Edu=15: 8 Jun
> EOI invite: 22 Jun, 2016
> Visa lodge: 3 July, 2016
> CO contact: 23 July, 2016
> Documents Submit: 7 August, 2016
> Grant: 3 March, 2017


----------



## hamidaims

What a shame idea from seniors....
Now i realize how people are getting late grants from DIBP.
One of the seniors in this forum advised me to attach requested document to immi and also inform DIBP through email that you have attached documents to immi.
I did same today. Suddenly i got auto reply with some sentences.
The one sentence was "do not inform us that you have attached documents to immi"....
My this mistake can impect my case negatively...they do not like this type of act. I request seniors "dont play with juniors"


----------



## vikaschandra

bonkers911 said:


> So as I wrote that I have taken the medical tests. I made a blunder that by mistake I wrote the date of address as Feb 1995. Whereas the original date is Jun 2000. In 1995 I was 4 years old and in 2000 I was 9. I don't remember the exact dates to be honest. Now I am filling form 80, I am wondering what to write as the police clearance certificate says that I moved to that address in 2000. Is there any way I can edit the already submitted application? Is this going to cause trouble for me?


Submit form 1023 Notification to incorrect answer(s)


----------



## vikaschandra

ethical.prodigy said:


> Experts,
> 
> Any idea how long does character check and background check generally take? Is it right to assume 2 months from submission of form 80 and 1221?
> 
> I could see one or two guys waited for more than a year, struggled through nj and then finally got visa. While few guys from here got visa before completion of 2 months, totally surprising.


No two cases are same which means the processing times would differ too. It all depends on the informations provided by the applicant towards his/her claims. No one can provide specific timelines to external verification completion


----------



## vikaschandra

hamidaims said:


> What a shame idea from seniors....
> Now i realize how people are getting late grants from DIBP.
> One of the seniors in this forum advised me to attach requested document to immi and also inform DIBP through email that you have attached documents to immi.
> I did same today. Suddenly i got auto reply with some sentences.
> The one sentence was "do not inform us that you have attached documents to immi"....
> My this mistake can impect my case negatively...they do not like this type of act. I request seniors "dont play with juniors"


Well when the documents ate uploaded via immi account all that needs to be done is click information provided button. There is no need to send email to DIBP informing about it. Until and unless the CO specifically asks to provide the information in writing.

This is a discussion forum and when forum members who you call senior members share information it just through experience and not a concrete advise like Mara agents. Applicants are requested to take their own call. If one gets immediate grant the seniors are the best. If an email/question comes back to the applicant he/she points fingers to those so called seniors. This is not a good gesture and the first statement would just make that senior feel bad and not want to help anyone later


----------



## andreyx108b

hamidaims said:


> What a shame idea from seniors....
> Now i realize how people are getting late grants from DIBP.
> One of the seniors in this forum advised me to attach requested document to immi and also inform DIBP through email that you have attached documents to immi.
> I did same today. Suddenly i got auto reply with some sentences.
> The one sentence was "do not inform us that you have attached documents to immi"....
> My this mistake can impect my case negatively...they do not like this type of act. I request seniors "dont play with juniors"




It is a standard practice to inform by both channel. There are a number of reason for it. 

There are no "seniors" ob this forum, it is a discussion forum and you make your own decisions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

hamidaims said:


> What a shame idea from seniors....
> Now i realize how people are getting late grants from DIBP.
> One of the seniors in this forum advised me to attach requested document to immi and also inform DIBP through email that you have attached documents to immi.
> I did same today. Suddenly i got auto reply with some sentences.
> The one sentence was "do not inform us that you have attached documents to immi"....
> My this mistake can impect my case negatively...they do not like this type of act. I request seniors "dont play with juniors"




I am not sure "which" senior played with you last time. However, no "senior" will ever play with you again. Hope that makes your case more positive. 

Can you clarify small thing? How did you came to know that so called seniors advise was the reason behind the delay in grants? Your CO emailed so or DIBP released a statement that it's because of seniors' from EF? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Hahahaha! Your CO finally replied, see your file is active 
You should be happy! 

You are a grown up fellow, I believe you are claiming 30/25 points on Age? 

My advise is forget what others say or Mara agent says, take decisions at your own risk and never look back! 

People here have been kind to give advise and many of them want you to get grant. 
You can stay away if you think its harming your case.



hamidaims said:


> What a shame idea from seniors....
> Now i realize how people are getting late grants from DIBP.
> One of the seniors in this forum advised me to attach requested document to immi and also inform DIBP through email that you have attached documents to immi.
> I did same today. Suddenly i got auto reply with some sentences.
> The one sentence was "do not inform us that you have attached documents to immi"....
> My this mistake can impect my case negatively...they do not like this type of act. I request seniors "dont play with juniors"


----------



## RKS20

That is the auto response mail everyone is getting when any mail is sent to DIBP. And I have sent mail every time i uploaded documents asked by CO and after three CO contacts finally got grant on 4th contact. You are educated enough and mature. Every one here is to discuss things and some experts are really good to advise us with the process. I got a lot of help out here and feel thankful to each member specially seniors. Only forged documents and fraud will impact negatively. 

RKS


----------



## rvd

hamidaims said:


> What a shame idea from seniors....
> Now i realize how people are getting late grants from DIBP.
> One of the seniors in this forum advised me to attach requested document to immi and also inform DIBP through email that you have attached documents to immi.
> I did same today. Suddenly i got auto reply with some sentences.
> The one sentence was "do not inform us that you have attached documents to immi"....
> My this mistake can impect my case negatively...they do not like this type of act. I request seniors "dont play with juniors"


How could you say that this will impact your case negatively please refer the above post from RKS. Some people paid hefty amounts to agent with signed contracts still getting problems due to some or the other mistakes. This is place where people share their knowledge and experiences. Really bad to see such posts on the forum.


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

hamidaims said:


> What a shame idea from seniors....
> Now i realize how people are getting late grants from DIBP.
> One of the seniors in this forum advised me to attach requested document to immi and also inform DIBP through email that you have attached documents to immi.
> I did same today. Suddenly i got auto reply with some sentences.
> The one sentence was "do not inform us that you have attached documents to immi"....
> My this mistake can impect my case negatively...they do not like this type of act. I request seniors "dont play with juniors"




It's not so. I did attach docs & sent emails advising the docs attached. I received grant immediate after that


Rajesh S


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

RKS20 said:


> That is the auto response mail everyone is getting when any mail is sent to DIBP. And I have sent mail every time i uploaded documents asked by CO and after three CO contacts finally got grant on 4th contact. You are educated enough and mature. Every one here is to discuss things and some experts are really good to advise us with the process. I got a lot of help out here and feel thankful to each member specially seniors. Only forged documents and fraud will impact negatively.
> 
> RKS




I agree. Case is same to me & I got my grant. I would suggest we all must stay positive during the whole process which is very much important. This forum is a great gift to all aspirants & it is purely on every individual to turn it positive with the available info here. 

A best example is my USA FBI PCC submission. One of the forum member said I did submit the wrong illegal doc & it may lead to severe actions. But I know I submitted & received the doc in a proper way and submitted

Finally I got my grant quickly that too from Brisbane team who was told to be quite slow

It's 100% lies with every individual to think and act on right direction though you find a lot of info here

Take it easy & move on


Rajesh S


----------



## justin787

ethical.prodigy said:


> Experts,
> 
> Any idea how long does character check and background check generally take? Is it right to assume 2 months from submission of form 80 and 1221?
> 
> I could see one or two guys waited for more than a year, struggled through nj and then finally got visa. While few guys from here got visa before completion of 2 months, totally surprising.


It's different for everyone. So it's hard to make an assumption in this case.


----------



## Sydneyboy

Guys...

need some motivation from all of you. I lodged visa in Sept 2016 and first and last CO contact was in Oct and since Nov 6th my case is "Assessment in progress". No idea how long will it take more.

CO Team: Brisbane
Occupation: 263111
Visa lodged: 27th Sept
All information provided: 6th Nov.


----------



## andreyx108b

justin787 said:


> It's different for everyone. So it's hard to make an assumption in this case.




Usually for most within 4-16 weeks. The external checks take a year or more usually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roshand79

Sydneyboy said:


> Guys...
> 
> need some motivation from all of you. I lodged visa in Sept 2016 and first and last CO contact was in Oct and since Nov 6th my case is "Assessment in progress". No idea how long will it take more.
> 
> CO Team: Brisbane
> Occupation: 263111
> Visa lodged: 27th Sept
> All information provided: 6th Nov.




All the best buddy... you will get it soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## june14ashish

Hi Guys,

I lodged my visa 189 application yesterday.I am claiming partner points and that was submitted in EOI however when I reviewed my visa application after payment was done ,I found I didn't select " *Are you claiming partner points" *. 

(Basically It is bcz of DIBP site issue and not my fault genuinely , every time I was logging in to lodge my visa application I found all my details were getting saved except this " *Are you claiming partner points" section* which I was filling manually every time ( Since I wasn't able to make payment first time so I was trying different options to make payment so had to logged on multiple times on immi-account but I am shocked that how it didn't save this info when I submitted the application.

*BLOT* : This is an issue with filling visa application that is not saving some specific info however if I would tell DIBP its their site problem they may not be convinced so what should be my next step now ?

I ) On safer side, I have uploaded my spouse all docs including, Work exp reference/expeirence letters , form 16/ITR, Bonus letters, ACS Skill Assessment,IELTS report etc. (which will be sufficient to prove I am claiming partner points correctly ) however the mismatch is there between EOI v Visa form.

Now is there any correction form like 1023 or any other I can front-load to correct visa form info to clarify my situation or should I wait for the CO to be assigned first an let ask him same to me ?

I was going for all front-loaded document approach but this follow-up will delay the process now if I wait for CO to be assigned. please suggest what to do ?

Thanks!


----------



## SP118

I am in trouble, I (agent) mistakenly given incorrect rnr document in ACS assessment and I got +ve assessment from them (issues of employment dates) I now have the correct rnr letter from my employer....In visa application which letter I should attach ( for claiming partner points) correct one or incorrect one.
If correct one then the letter used in ACS will be wrong and if they match with the docs I submitted for skill assessment...thay may consider it as suspecious.
If incorrect one, then if Co verify with my employer that time there may be an issue..
I am not the primary applicant, I got the assessment done to claim partner points only.
Is there a need to submit the rnr letter as for claiming partner points this a mandatory doc?
Please Suggest a way out to come out of this situation..


----------



## CaJn

Sydneyboy said:


> Guys...
> 
> need some motivation from all of you. I lodged visa in Sept 2016 and first and last CO contact was in Oct and since Nov 6th my case is "Assessment in progress". No idea how long will it take more.
> 
> CO Team: Brisbane
> Occupation: 263111
> Visa lodged: 27th Sept
> All information provided: 6th Nov.


Hey mate there are few of us in this thread who have lodged in Sep/Oct awaiting Grants. I lodged on 16/09 and IP on 18/10. There hasn't been any communication from Adelaide after that.

We will get our grant, patience is a virtue ray:


----------



## mic490

*Grant day for me*

Onshore Applicant
POINTS: 60 -->30(Age)+15(Edu)+10(Eng)+5(Exp)

EA Outcome : CDR & EXP (+ve)----------------->26-07-2016
ANZSCO : 233511 (INDUSTRIAL ENGINEER)
PTE-A : L/R/S/W : 78/71/66/85------------------>20-10-2016
EOI : SC 189---------------------------------------->20-10-2016
INVITE: ---------------------------------------------->26-10-2016
VISA LODGE: (All Documents)-------------------->26-10-2016
MEDICAL: No Action Required--------------------->01-11-2016
-----> All process from EA to VISA done by self
CO ALLOCATED : Adelaide-------------------------->07-11-2016
REQ, DOCUMENTS : Form 80(Again), Birth Cert(Again), CV, Polio Vacc Certificate
DOC UPLOADED :------------------------------------>11-11-2016
2nd CO ALLOCATED (SKILLED SUPPORT) : ------>20-12-2016
EMAIL : SUBCLASS SN 190, [DLM=SENSITIVE]
"Bachelors finished on 21-11-2011 & 1st Job started on 01-01-2012...how you utilized your time and supported yourself financially in this time"
MY REPLY via EMAIL: --------------------------------->21-12-2016
"Searched for professional job and financially supported myself by teaching high school students at home "
Email to CO: 08-02-2017 (Inquired if he needs any further documents, and requested to update my application status)
RESPONSE: No response from case officer 
Calls to DIBP
1st Call: 10-02-2017 (They told me that my Application was last seen on 27th January and still in progress)
2nd Call: 21-02-2017 (Veneza) Got standard response that its in process and can't tell you anymore
3rd Call: 06-03-2017 (Told complete story of my case, then he contacted the processing team via call and advised me to send email to brisbane team this time([email protected]) as they are ready to see my case. Email sent after 10 mints of call and within next 2 minutes got email that skill set has been removed and Finally got my grant letter (from adelaide team.
EMPLOYMENT VERIFICATION: No verification done as per my Knowledge as I am in contact with every one in all companies where i worked.
GRANT CO: RYAN from Adelaide team
Grant: 06-03-2017
Thanks to Almighty Allah, my parents and to all those who prayed for me.Thanks to all those who guided and motivated me Specially SULTAN_AZAM, VIKAS CHANDRA, ANDREY. 
I pray to Almighty Allah that whoever is waiting for grant get it soon. AMIN


----------



## CaJn

mic490 said:


> Onshore Applicant
> POINTS: 60 -->30(Age)+15(Edu)+10(Eng)+5(Exp)
> 
> EA Outcome : CDR & EXP (+ve)----------------->26-07-2016
> ANZSCO : 233511 (INDUSTRIAL ENGINEER)
> PTE-A : L/R/S/W : 78/71/66/85------------------>20-10-2016
> EOI : SC 189---------------------------------------->20-10-2016
> INVITE: ---------------------------------------------->26-10-2016
> VISA LODGE: (All Documents)-------------------->26-10-2016
> MEDICAL: No Action Required--------------------->01-11-2016
> -----> All process from EA to VISA done by self
> CO ALLOCATED : Adelaide-------------------------->07-11-2016
> REQ, DOCUMENTS : Form 80(Again), Birth Cert(Again), CV, Polio Vacc Certificate
> DOC UPLOADED :------------------------------------>11-11-2016
> 2nd CO ALLOCATED (SKILLED SUPPORT) : ------>20-12-2016
> EMAIL : SUBCLASS SN 190, [DLM=SENSITIVE]
> "Bachelors finished on 21-11-2011 & 1st Job started on 01-01-2012...how you utilized your time and supported yourself financially in this time"
> MY REPLY via EMAIL: --------------------------------->21-12-2016
> "Searched for professional job and financially supported myself by teaching high school students at home "
> Email to CO: 08-02-2017 (Inquired if he needs any further documents, and requested to update my application status)
> RESPONSE: No response from case officer
> Calls to DIBP
> 1st Call: 10-02-2017 (They told me that my Application was last seen on 27th January and still in progress)
> 2nd Call: 21-02-2017 (Veneza) Got standard response that its in process and can't tell you anymore
> 3rd Call: 06-03-2017 (Told complete story of my case, then he contacted the processing team via call and advised me to send email to brisbane team this time([email protected]) as they are ready to see my case. Email sent after 10 mints of call and within next 2 minutes got email that skill set has been removed and Finally got my grant letter (from adelaide team.
> EMPLOYMENT VERIFICATION: No verification done as per my Knowledge as I am in contact with every one in all companies where i worked.
> GRANT CO: RYAN from Adelaide team
> Grant: 06-03-2017
> Thanks to Almighty Allah, my parents and to all those who prayed for me.Thanks to all those who guided and motivated me Specially SULTAN_AZAM, VIKAS CHANDRA, ANDREY.
> I pray to Almighty Allah that whoever is waiting for grant get it soon. AMIN


Congratulation!
I'm sure the grant will be of great relief when your onshore


----------



## sounddonor

june14ashish said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged my visa 189 application yesterday.I am claiming partner points and that was submitted in EOI however when I reviewed my visa application after payment was done ,I found I didn't select " *Are you claiming partner points" *.
> 
> 
> 
> (Basically It is bcz of DIBP site issue and not my fault genuinely , every time I was logging in to lodge my visa application I found all my details were getting saved except this " *Are you claiming partner points" section* which I was filling manually every time ( Since I wasn't able to make payment first time so I was trying different options to make payment so had to logged on multiple times on immi-account but I am shocked that how it didn't save this info when I submitted the application.
> 
> 
> 
> *BLOT* : This is an issue with filling visa application that is not saving some specific info however if I would tell DIBP its their site problem they may not be convinced so what should be my next step now ?
> 
> 
> 
> I ) On safer side, I have uploaded my spouse all docs including, Work exp reference/expeirence letters , form 16/ITR, Bonus letters, ACS Skill Assessment,IELTS report etc. (which will be sufficient to prove I am claiming partner points correctly ) however the mismatch is there between EOI v Visa form.
> 
> 
> 
> Now is there any correction form like 1023 or any other I can front-load to correct visa form info to clarify my situation or should I wait for the CO to be assigned first an let ask him same to me ?
> 
> 
> 
> I was going for all front-loaded document approach but this follow-up will delay the process now if I wait for CO to be assigned. please suggest what to do ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




I think you should correct it. Point mismatch could be a problem


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v.singh9256

Day 310 since visa lodge
18 days since physical verification.
I hope everything is going well at dibp

Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk


----------



## june14ashish

sanjeewa said:


> I think you should correct it. Point mismatch could be a problem
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for replying. The mismatch of.points are because of manual error and not the actual point mismatch. Its just i didnt update correctly in visa form. Does somebody know how can i correct it now ??


----------



## dgupt006

mic490 said:


> Onshore Applicant
> POINTS: 60 -->30(Age)+15(Edu)+10(Eng)+5(Exp)
> 
> EA Outcome : CDR & EXP (+ve)----------------->26-07-2016
> ANZSCO : 233511 (INDUSTRIAL ENGINEER)
> PTE-A : L/R/S/W : 78/71/66/85------------------>20-10-2016
> EOI : SC 189---------------------------------------->20-10-2016
> INVITE: ---------------------------------------------->26-10-2016
> VISA LODGE: (All Documents)-------------------->26-10-2016
> MEDICAL: No Action Required--------------------->01-11-2016
> -----> All process from EA to VISA done by self
> CO ALLOCATED : Adelaide-------------------------->07-11-2016
> REQ, DOCUMENTS : Form 80(Again), Birth Cert(Again), CV, Polio Vacc Certificate
> DOC UPLOADED :------------------------------------>11-11-2016
> 2nd CO ALLOCATED (SKILLED SUPPORT) : ------>20-12-2016
> EMAIL : SUBCLASS SN 190, [DLM=SENSITIVE]
> "Bachelors finished on 21-11-2011 & 1st Job started on 01-01-2012...how you utilized your time and supported yourself financially in this time"
> MY REPLY via EMAIL: --------------------------------->21-12-2016
> "Searched for professional job and financially supported myself by teaching high school students at home "
> Email to CO: 08-02-2017 (Inquired if he needs any further documents, and requested to update my application status)
> RESPONSE: No response from case officer
> Calls to DIBP
> 1st Call: 10-02-2017 (They told me that my Application was last seen on 27th January and still in progress)
> 2nd Call: 21-02-2017 (Veneza) Got standard response that its in process and can't tell you anymore
> 3rd Call: 06-03-2017 (Told complete story of my case, then he contacted the processing team via call and advised me to send email to brisbane team this time([email protected]) as they are ready to see my case. Email sent after 10 mints of call and within next 2 minutes got email that skill set has been removed and Finally got my grant letter (from adelaide team.
> EMPLOYMENT VERIFICATION: No verification done as per my Knowledge as I am in contact with every one in all companies where i worked.
> GRANT CO: RYAN from Adelaide team
> Grant: 06-03-2017
> Thanks to Almighty Allah, my parents and to all those who prayed for me.Thanks to all those who guided and motivated me Specially SULTAN_AZAM, VIKAS CHANDRA, ANDREY.
> I pray to Almighty Allah that whoever is waiting for grant get it soon. AMIN


Congrats ....can you please share the number on which you contacted DIBP guys?


----------



## vikaschandra

Congratulations mic




mic490 said:


> Onshore Applicant
> POINTS: 60 -->30(Age)+15(Edu)+10(Eng)+5(Exp)
> 
> EA Outcome : CDR & EXP (+ve)----------------->26-07-2016
> ANZSCO : 233511 (INDUSTRIAL ENGINEER)
> PTE-A : L/R/S/W : 78/71/66/85------------------>20-10-2016
> EOI : SC 189---------------------------------------->20-10-2016
> INVITE: ---------------------------------------------->26-10-2016
> VISA LODGE: (All Documents)-------------------->26-10-2016
> MEDICAL: No Action Required--------------------->01-11-2016
> -----> All process from EA to VISA done by self
> CO ALLOCATED : Adelaide-------------------------->07-11-2016
> REQ, DOCUMENTS : Form 80(Again), Birth Cert(Again), CV, Polio Vacc Certificate
> DOC UPLOADED :------------------------------------>11-11-2016
> 2nd CO ALLOCATED (SKILLED SUPPORT) : ------>20-12-2016
> EMAIL : SUBCLASS SN 190, [DLM=SENSITIVE]
> "Bachelors finished on 21-11-2011 & 1st Job started on 01-01-2012...how you utilized your time and supported yourself financially in this time"
> MY REPLY via EMAIL: --------------------------------->21-12-2016
> "Searched for professional job and financially supported myself by teaching high school students at home "
> Email to CO: 08-02-2017 (Inquired if he needs any further documents, and requested to update my application status)
> RESPONSE: No response from case officer
> Calls to DIBP
> 1st Call: 10-02-2017 (They told me that my Application was last seen on 27th January and still in progress)
> 2nd Call: 21-02-2017 (Veneza) Got standard response that its in process and can't tell you anymore
> 3rd Call: 06-03-2017 (Told complete story of my case, then he contacted the processing team via call and advised me to send email to brisbane team this time([email protected]) as they are ready to see my case. Email sent after 10 mints of call and within next 2 minutes got email that skill set has been removed and Finally got my grant letter (from adelaide team.
> EMPLOYMENT VERIFICATION: No verification done as per my Knowledge as I am in contact with every one in all companies where i worked.
> GRANT CO: RYAN from Adelaide team
> Grant: 06-03-2017
> Thanks to Almighty Allah, my parents and to all those who prayed for me.Thanks to all those who guided and motivated me Specially SULTAN_AZAM, VIKAS CHANDRA, ANDREY.
> I pray to Almighty Allah that whoever is waiting for grant get it soon. AMIN


----------



## ethical.prodigy

This seems to be a problem for me as well. The answer is not reflected right? I.e. it's blank.

Should I be raising this? or CO will figure out from EOi. It seems to be common bug! 

Anyone who is claiming partner points and for whom this info is correctly reflected in application?



june14ashish said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my visa 189 application yesterday.I am claiming partner points and that was submitted in EOI however when I reviewed my visa application after payment was done ,I found I didn't select " *Are you claiming partner points" *.
> 
> (Basically It is bcz of DIBP site issue and not my fault genuinely , every time I was logging in to lodge my visa application I found all my details were getting saved except this " *Are you claiming partner points" section* which I was filling manually every time ( Since I wasn't able to make payment first time so I was trying different options to make payment so had to logged on multiple times on immi-account but I am shocked that how it didn't save this info when I submitted the application.
> 
> *BLOT* : This is an issue with filling visa application that is not saving some specific info however if I would tell DIBP its their site problem they may not be convinced so what should be my next step now ?
> 
> I ) On safer side, I have uploaded my spouse all docs including, Work exp reference/expeirence letters , form 16/ITR, Bonus letters, ACS Skill Assessment,IELTS report etc. (which will be sufficient to prove I am claiming partner points correctly ) however the mismatch is there between EOI v Visa form.
> 
> Now is there any correction form like 1023 or any other I can front-load to correct visa form info to clarify my situation or should I wait for the CO to be assigned first an let ask him same to me ?
> 
> I was going for all front-loaded document approach but this follow-up will delay the process now if I wait for CO to be assigned. please suggest what to do ?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## dgupt006

Just called to DIBP and they said that no one has touched your file since you last uploaded the requested information by CO on 23rd Dec. He said nothing can be done in this case except you can just drop a mail at gsm.brisbane ID and wait for their response.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

@june14ashish - Just to share I already had 1 co contact where in he requested for partners ACS. That means co is aware of what l have claimed based on EOi id shared in application.

Do not worry if co wants anything he/she will come back. 

Best of luck!




ethical.prodigy said:


> This seems to be a problem for me as well. The answer is not reflected right? I.e. it's blank.
> 
> Should I be raising this? or CO will figure out from EOi. It seems to be common bug!
> 
> Anyone who is claiming partner points and for whom this info is correctly reflected in application?
> 
> 
> 
> june14ashish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my visa 189 application yesterday.I am claiming partner points and that was submitted in EOI however when I reviewed my visa application after payment was done ,I found I didn't select " *Are you claiming partner points" *.
> 
> (Basically It is bcz of DIBP site issue and not my fault genuinely , every time I was logging in to lodge my visa application I found all my details were getting saved except this " *Are you claiming partner points" section* which I was filling manually every time ( Since I wasn't able to make payment first time so I was trying different options to make payment so had to logged on multiple times on immi-account but I am shocked that how it didn't save this info when I submitted the application.
> 
> *BLOT* : This is an issue with filling visa application that is not saving some specific info however if I would tell DIBP its their site problem they may not be convinced so what should be my next step now ?
> 
> I ) On safer side, I have uploaded my spouse all docs including, Work exp reference/expeirence letters , form 16/ITR, Bonus letters, ACS Skill Assessment,IELTS report etc. (which will be sufficient to prove I am claiming partner points correctly ) however the mismatch is there between EOI v Visa form.
> 
> Now is there any correction form like 1023 or any other I can front-load to correct visa form info to clarify my situation or should I wait for the CO to be assigned first an let ask him same to me ?
> 
> I was going for all front-loaded document approach but this follow-up will delay the process now if I wait for CO to be assigned. please suggest what to do ?
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## ethical.prodigy

This is what worries me as well. Anyways good that you called them and it's highlighted. You should have asked them to enter a note in file. 

Interesting few chosen ones have to go thru difficult path.



dgupt006 said:


> Just called to DIBP and they said that no one has touched your file since you last uploaded the requested information by CO on 23rd Dec. He said nothing can be done in this case except you can just drop a mail at gsm.brisbane ID and wait for their response.


----------



## Krish29

Congratulation Mic!!! 

After reading your post, I have realised that I did same kind of mistake in filling form 80.

Experts please help me with my query here..

I had completed PG in Apr, 2008. I got my first employment via campus recruitment and my joining date was given in Oct, 2008. In between for those 6 months aft graduation, I was passing my time by doing some certification course which I had not mentioned in the Form 80. 

Do I need to explicitly mention it in form 80 - Q.19 ? If yes then do i need to use form 1023 ?

Please post your opinions..



mic490 said:


> Onshore Applicant
> POINTS: 60 -->30(Age)+15(Edu)+10(Eng)+5(Exp)
> 
> EA Outcome : CDR & EXP (+ve)----------------->26-07-2016
> ANZSCO : 233511 (INDUSTRIAL ENGINEER)
> PTE-A : L/R/S/W : 78/71/66/85------------------>20-10-2016
> EOI : SC 189---------------------------------------->20-10-2016
> INVITE: ---------------------------------------------->26-10-2016
> VISA LODGE: (All Documents)-------------------->26-10-2016
> MEDICAL: No Action Required--------------------->01-11-2016
> -----> All process from EA to VISA done by self
> CO ALLOCATED : Adelaide-------------------------->07-11-2016
> REQ, DOCUMENTS : Form 80(Again), Birth Cert(Again), CV, Polio Vacc Certificate
> DOC UPLOADED :------------------------------------>11-11-2016
> 2nd CO ALLOCATED (SKILLED SUPPORT) : ------>20-12-2016
> EMAIL : SUBCLASS SN 190, [DLM=SENSITIVE]
> "Bachelors finished on 21-11-2011 & 1st Job started on 01-01-2012...how you utilized your time and supported yourself financially in this time"
> MY REPLY via EMAIL: --------------------------------->21-12-2016
> "Searched for professional job and financially supported myself by teaching high school students at home "
> Email to CO: 08-02-2017 (Inquired if he needs any further documents, and requested to update my application status)
> RESPONSE: No response from case officer
> Calls to DIBP
> 1st Call: 10-02-2017 (They told me that my Application was last seen on 27th January and still in progress)
> 2nd Call: 21-02-2017 (Veneza) Got standard response that its in process and can't tell you anymore
> 3rd Call: 06-03-2017 (Told complete story of my case, then he contacted the processing team via call and advised me to send email to brisbane team this time([email protected]) as they are ready to see my case. Email sent after 10 mints of call and within next 2 minutes got email that skill set has been removed and Finally got my grant letter (from adelaide team.
> EMPLOYMENT VERIFICATION: No verification done as per my Knowledge as I am in contact with every one in all companies where i worked.
> GRANT CO: RYAN from Adelaide team
> Grant: 06-03-2017
> Thanks to Almighty Allah, my parents and to all those who prayed for me.Thanks to all those who guided and motivated me Specially SULTAN_AZAM, VIKAS CHANDRA, ANDREY.
> I pray to Almighty Allah that whoever is waiting for grant get it soon. AMIN


----------



## dgupt006

ethical.prodigy said:


> This is what worries me as well. Anyways good that you called them and it's highlighted. You should have asked them to enter a note in file.
> 
> Interesting few chosen ones have to go thru difficult path.


I am not sure if i have to file a complaint as its already around 110 days since i lodged my VISA. by filing a complaint is it possible that some CO will look into my case and it will start progressing or should i wait for few more days?


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Hi All,

How long does it take for a grant after VAC 2 payment??


----------



## Krish29

In most of the cases, people get grant soon after VAC2 Payment..

Hope you will get soon..



Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How long does it take for a grant after VAC 2 payment??


----------



## arjun09

v.singh9256 said:


> Day 310 since visa lodge
> 18 days since physical verification.
> I hope everything is going well at dibp
> 
> Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk


What's your job code

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

mic490 said:


> Onshore Applicant
> POINTS: 60 -->30(Age)+15(Edu)+10(Eng)+5(Exp)
> 
> EA Outcome : CDR & EXP (+ve)----------------->26-07-2016
> ANZSCO : 233511 (INDUSTRIAL ENGINEER)
> PTE-A : L/R/S/W : 78/71/66/85------------------>20-10-2016
> EOI : SC 189---------------------------------------->20-10-2016
> INVITE: ---------------------------------------------->26-10-2016
> VISA LODGE: (All Documents)-------------------->26-10-2016
> MEDICAL: No Action Required--------------------->01-11-2016
> -----> All process from EA to VISA done by self
> CO ALLOCATED : Adelaide-------------------------->07-11-2016
> REQ, DOCUMENTS : Form 80(Again), Birth Cert(Again), CV, Polio Vacc Certificate
> DOC UPLOADED :------------------------------------>11-11-2016
> 2nd CO ALLOCATED (SKILLED SUPPORT) : ------>20-12-2016
> EMAIL : SUBCLASS SN 190, [DLM=SENSITIVE]
> "Bachelors finished on 21-11-2011 & 1st Job started on 01-01-2012...how you utilized your time and supported yourself financially in this time"
> MY REPLY via EMAIL: --------------------------------->21-12-2016
> "Searched for professional job and financially supported myself by teaching high school students at home "
> Email to CO: 08-02-2017 (Inquired if he needs any further documents, and requested to update my application status)
> RESPONSE: No response from case officer
> Calls to DIBP
> 1st Call: 10-02-2017 (They told me that my Application was last seen on 27th January and still in progress)
> 2nd Call: 21-02-2017 (Veneza) Got standard response that its in process and can't tell you anymore
> 3rd Call: 06-03-2017 (Told complete story of my case, then he contacted the processing team via call and advised me to send email to brisbane team this time([email protected]) as they are ready to see my case. Email sent after 10 mints of call and within next 2 minutes got email that skill set has been removed and Finally got my grant letter (from adelaide team.
> EMPLOYMENT VERIFICATION: No verification done as per my Knowledge as I am in contact with every one in all companies where i worked.
> GRANT CO: RYAN from Adelaide team
> Grant: 06-03-2017
> Thanks to Almighty Allah, my parents and to all those who prayed for me.Thanks to all those who guided and motivated me Specially SULTAN_AZAM, VIKAS CHANDRA, ANDREY.
> I pray to Almighty Allah that whoever is waiting for grant get it soon. AMIN


Congrats brother!


----------



## sounddonor

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> How long does it take for a grant after VAC 2 payment??




Your grant is coming soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidaims

Yes Yes Yes....... Granted Today........

What an amazing process of DIBP.. 
Got Granted Within 1 month of application submission,


----------



## sounddonor

hamidaims said:


> Yes Yes Yes....... Got Grant Today........
> 
> What a amazing process of DIBP..
> Got Granted Within 1 month of application submission,


Congratz bro!.. Amazing fast processing..:cheer2:


----------



## andreyx108b

sanjeewa said:


> Your grant is coming soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For most applicants 1-2 weeks, however, seen examples of 2+ months.


----------



## roshand79

hamidaims said:


> Yes Yes Yes....... Got Grant Today........
> 
> 
> 
> What a amazing process of DIBP..
> 
> Got Granted Within 1 month of application submission,




And yesterday you were saying that some senior gave you wrong advice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

roshand79 said:


> And yesterday you were saying that some senior gave you wrong advice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See our folks are not wrong..


----------



## ethical.prodigy

I doubt that will help, but if I was in your place I would have called once in a month. May be every 3 weeks until they confirm if co is allocated. That's what we can do.

I am around 85 days now, if nothing comes, I will start to bug them from May.

God bless us all!



dgupt006 said:


> ethical.prodigy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what worries me as well. Anyways good that you called them and it's highlighted. You should have asked them to enter a note in file.
> 
> Interesting few chosen ones have to go thru difficult path.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure if i have to file a complaint as its already around 110 days since i lodged my VISA. by filing a complaint is it possible that some CO will look into my case and it will start progressing or should i wait for few more days?
Click to expand...


----------



## andreyx108b

roshand79 said:


> And yesterday you were saying that some senior gave you wrong advice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


he he


----------



## andreyx108b

ethical.prodigy said:


> I doubt that will help, but if I was in your place I would have called once in a month. May be every 3 weeks until they confirm if co is allocated. That's what we can do.
> 
> I am around 85 days now, if nothing comes, I will start to bug them from May.
> 
> God bless us all!


Thats very bad practice and very bad recommendation to make. Calling once is ok. Calling twice might be ok. However, you will then be told off - many members have been. 

Not only that you take time of COs to answer your calls (so prolonging time for many applicants to get a grant), but also do not respect the fact that all the necessary checks have to be done.


----------



## dgupt006

ethical.prodigy said:


> I doubt that will help, but if I was in your place I would have called once in a month. May be every 3 weeks until they confirm if co is allocated. That's what we can do.
> 
> I am around 85 days now, if nothing comes, I will start to bug them from May.
> 
> God bless us all!


Yup, will do the same now, previously was looking for the contact number of DIBP, now got it , so every 3 weeks gonna give them a call  hopefully it will work some day


----------



## dgupt006

andreyx108b said:


> Thats very bad practice and very bad recommendation to make. Calling once is ok. Calling twice might be ok. However, you will then be told off - many members have been.
> 
> Not only that you take time of COs to answer your calls (so prolonging time for many applicants to get a grant), but also do not respect the fact that all the necessary checks have to be done.


Andrey, i fully agree with you, but there should be a proper process, they are picking the fresh cases and there are few old cases which are untouched after first CO contact, this should not be a way. So no option left with us rather to ask them once a month if our case is progressing or not at all.


----------



## andreyx108b

dgupt006 said:


> Andrey, i fully agree with you, but there should be a proper process, they are picking the fresh cases and there are few old cases which are untouched after first CO contact, this should not be a way. So no option left with us rather to ask them once a month if our case is progressing or not at all.


You see, DIBP works with external agencies to make certain checks, they put those files on hold until they receive a response... therefore as much as guys at DIBP want to process your files quicker - they cant  those so called external checks are usually taking looooooong time.

You also need to appreciate that your lodgement date, does not matter a lot once CO contacts you - your count down starts again (based on numbers, not officially) and it takes 4-12 weeks for co to respond.

There were a few members who were quite openly told to STOP calling by DIBP - i think calling non-stop is first of all shows lack of respect for work they do, secondly as i said delays the process for everyone. Overall bad practice and bad advise. 

However, it is decision of individual to call or not to call.


----------



## hari_it_ram

hamidaims said:


> Yes Yes Yes....... Granted Today........
> 
> What an amazing process of DIBP..
> Got Granted Within 1 month of application submission,




Do you really deserve to post this here?

Will you credit the success to the "senior" who played with you? If you don't, then you can't point to him when you have bad time. 

Grow up before you move to Aus.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## sounddonor

hari_it_ram said:


> Do you really deserve to post this here?
> 
> Will you credit the success to the "senior" who played with you? If you don't, then you can't point to him when you have bad time.
> 
> Grow up before you move to Aus.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Come on bro!. Let him celebrate.


----------



## hari_it_ram

sanjeewa said:


> Come on bro!. Let him celebrate.




I would have, if the user apologies for the unprofessional post which posted yesterday  hope you saw that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## ManiSG

dgupt006 said:


> Yup, will do the same now, previously was looking for the contact number of DIBP, now got it , so every 3 weeks gonna give them a call  hopefully it will work some day


Can you please share the number?
Thanks


----------



## dgupt006

ManiSG said:


> Can you please share the number?
> Thanks


I used this one +61-0262641111


----------



## Krish29

can anyone reply on this pls?



Krish29 said:


> Congratulation Mic!!!
> 
> After reading your post, I have realised that I did same kind of mistake in filling form 80.
> 
> Experts please help me with my query here..
> 
> I had completed PG in Apr, 2008. I got my first employment via campus recruitment and my joining date was given in Oct, 2008. In between for those 6 months aft graduation, I was passing my time by doing some certification course which I had not mentioned in the Form 80.
> 
> Do I need to explicitly mention it in form 80 - Q.19 ? If yes then do i need to use form 1023 ?
> 
> Please post your opinions..


----------



## andreyx108b

v.singh9256 said:


> Day 310 since visa lodge
> 18 days since physical verification.
> I hope everything is going well at dibp
> 
> Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk




You may have to wait 4-16 weeks from verification  good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_Xiao

Hi guys 

One question, I had my health assessment on 10 Mar 2016 for my TR Visa 485. Now applying for 189. I think it's only valid for one year. It's gonna be one year this week. Do I need to redo my health assessment again? If so, how can I get HAP ID?


----------



## Alex_Xiao

Alex_Xiao said:


> Hi guys
> 
> One question, I had my health assessment on 10 Mar 2016 for my TR Visa 485. Now applying for 189. I think it's only valid for one year. It's gonna be one year this week. Do I need to redo my health assessment again? If so, how can I get HAP ID?


FYI I already lodged my application back in December.


----------



## hamidaims

hari_it_ram said:


> Do you really deserve to post this here?
> 
> Will you credit the success to the "senior" who played with you? If you don't, then you can't point to him when you have bad time.
> 
> Grow up before you move to Aus.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.



THANKS ALL MY SENIORS..

but I was not wrong with my statement that someone suggest me wrongly.

Always follow all rules and regulations before and during submission of visa application..
don't become over clever during visa process. I think, on Saturday I emailed them that I have uploaded additional documents. That was the mistake. but It was my luck that they have not opened my that email yet. They need 7 days to ans the query.

If they opened it before my decision then It could delay my process.


----------



## hari_it_ram

hamidaims said:


> THANKS ALL MY SENIORS..
> 
> 
> 
> but I was not wrong with my statement that someone suggest me wrongly.
> 
> 
> 
> Always follow all rules and regulations before and during submission of visa application..
> 
> don't become over clever during visa process. I think, on Saturday I emailed them that I have uploaded additional documents. That was the mistake. but It was my luck that they have not opened my that email yet. They need 7 days to ans the query.
> 
> 
> 
> If they opened it before my decision then It could delay my process.




What you mean by opening a email? how do you know they haven't viewed your email? You are just throwing something that out of your mind. With the knowledge and speculation you possess, you can definitely became a agent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Krish29

Mate, You got what you need....just celebrate it..


Your posts are demotivating seniors... PLS DONT DO THAT

This is just a discussion forum where seniors are give their advice... its up to you to follow it or not to follow it.. 

You had just received an automated email from them.. There are so many people in the forum did the same.. 

Don't drag this too much... Just move on.. All the best!!!



hamidaims said:


> THANKS ALL MY SENIORS..
> 
> but I was not wrong with my statement that someone suggest me wrongly.
> 
> Always follow all rules and regulations before and during submission of visa application..
> don't become over clever during visa process. I think, on Saturday I emailed them that I have uploaded additional documents. That was the mistake. but It was my luck that they have not opened my that email yet. They need 7 days to ans the query.
> 
> If they opened it before my decision then It could delay my process.


----------



## _ritz

Congratulations...



mic490 said:


> Onshore Applicant
> POINTS: 60 -->30(Age)+15(Edu)+10(Eng)+5(Exp)
> 
> EA Outcome : CDR & EXP (+ve)----------------->26-07-2016
> ANZSCO : 233511 (INDUSTRIAL ENGINEER)
> PTE-A : L/R/S/W : 78/71/66/85------------------>20-10-2016
> EOI : SC 189---------------------------------------->20-10-2016
> INVITE: ---------------------------------------------->26-10-2016
> VISA LODGE: (All Documents)-------------------->26-10-2016
> MEDICAL: No Action Required--------------------->01-11-2016
> -----> All process from EA to VISA done by self
> CO ALLOCATED : Adelaide-------------------------->07-11-2016
> REQ, DOCUMENTS : Form 80(Again), Birth Cert(Again), CV, Polio Vacc Certificate
> DOC UPLOADED :------------------------------------>11-11-2016
> 2nd CO ALLOCATED (SKILLED SUPPORT) : ------>20-12-2016
> EMAIL : SUBCLASS SN 190, [DLM=SENSITIVE]
> "Bachelors finished on 21-11-2011 & 1st Job started on 01-01-2012...how you utilized your time and supported yourself financially in this time"
> MY REPLY via EMAIL: --------------------------------->21-12-2016
> "Searched for professional job and financially supported myself by teaching high school students at home "
> Email to CO: 08-02-2017 (Inquired if he needs any further documents, and requested to update my application status)
> RESPONSE: No response from case officer
> Calls to DIBP
> 1st Call: 10-02-2017 (They told me that my Application was last seen on 27th January and still in progress)
> 2nd Call: 21-02-2017 (Veneza) Got standard response that its in process and can't tell you anymore
> 3rd Call: 06-03-2017 (Told complete story of my case, then he contacted the processing team via call and advised me to send email to brisbane team this time([email protected]) as they are ready to see my case. Email sent after 10 mints of call and within next 2 minutes got email that skill set has been removed and Finally got my grant letter (from adelaide team.
> EMPLOYMENT VERIFICATION: No verification done as per my Knowledge as I am in contact with every one in all companies where i worked.
> GRANT CO: RYAN from Adelaide team
> Grant: 06-03-2017
> Thanks to Almighty Allah, my parents and to all those who prayed for me.Thanks to all those who guided and motivated me Specially SULTAN_AZAM, VIKAS CHANDRA, ANDREY.
> I pray to Almighty Allah that whoever is waiting for grant get it soon. AMIN


----------



## hamidaims

I want to some things. My passport is a blank before this PR grant.

1) Is it easy to get UK or USA visit visa easily or not?
2) Is the grant letter is a Visa? I only have to buy tickets and travel....
3) What and when benefits will start after arriving in Australia on 189 visa? (Me+wife+2 kids under 16)
4) Will there any interview in airport of Australia?


----------



## rvd

Alex_Xiao said:


> FYI I already lodged my application back in December.


Have you got any CO contact so far?


----------



## v.singh9256

arjun09 said:


> What's your job code
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


233512 
Mechanical engineering

Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Krish29 said:


> can anyone reply on this pls?


If you did not submit the Form 80 you can mention it as you were doing certification and financially supported by parents.

I think it is not required to update at this moment since you have already submitted Form 80 and it is a first job after graduation. If I am in your position I will wait CO to contact. Sometimes CO may not ask as it is quite understandable.

If it is break after working for a certain period then it may required to update.


----------



## Krish29

rvd said:


> If you did not submit the Form 80 you can mention it as you were doing certification and financially supported by parents.
> 
> I think it is not required to update at this moment since you have already submitted Form 80 and it is a first job after graduation. If I am in your position I will wait CO to contact. Sometimes CO may not ask as it is quite understandable.
> 
> If it is break after working for a certain period then it may required to update.


Thanks mate!!👍

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mic490

As i am onshore, i called on 131881


----------



## mastkhare

Hi Folks, 

Need an advice. My last CO contact was on 16th Jan (it was second contact). Since then, it has been silence. Should i wait until 16th Apr (that will complete 12 weeks) and then send them a polite reminder or i can contact now? 

As some other senior member previously mentioned that after April usually the grants become very rare. They will start picking up only after July when new ceiling quota is posted. This has got me a bit worried as i intend to move by May to Ozi but well its clearly not in my hand . 

Not one of those "omg i am doomed" kind of applicant but needed brotherly advice to posting it here .


----------



## june14ashish

june14ashish said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my visa 189 application yesterday.I am claiming partner points and that was submitted in EOI however when I reviewed my visa application after payment was done ,I found I didn't select " *Are you claiming partner points" *.
> 
> (Basically It is bcz of DIBP site issue and not my fault genuinely , every time I was logging in to lodge my visa application I found all my details were getting saved except this " *Are you claiming partner points" section* which I was filling manually every time ( Since I wasn't able to make payment first time so I was trying different options to make payment so had to logged on multiple times on immi-account but I am shocked that how it didn't save this info when I submitted the application.
> 
> *BLOT* : This is an issue with filling visa application that is not saving some specific info however if I would tell DIBP its their site problem they may not be convinced so what should be my next step now ?
> 
> I ) On safer side, I have uploaded my spouse all docs including, Work exp reference/expeirence letters , form 16/ITR, Bonus letters, ACS Skill Assessment,IELTS report etc. (which will be sufficient to prove I am claiming partner points correctly ) however the mismatch is there between EOI v Visa form.
> 
> Now is there any correction form like 1023 or any other I can front-load to correct visa form info to clarify my situation or should I wait for the CO to be assigned first an let ask him same to me ?
> 
> I was going for all front-loaded document approach but this follow-up will delay the process now if I wait for CO to be assigned. please suggest what to do ?
> 
> Thanks!



On DIBP website, I came to know we can fill form 1023 and attach with documents for any incorrect information provided during visa application lodge. Here's the link --> Can I change my personal and/or application details through my ImmiAccount?

please share your thoughts please if this is the right way to move forward now ? Thanks!


----------



## bharathi.ra02

Hi All,

Lodged my 189 Visa application on 18th July 2016..Added my spouse on 21 Nov 2016..CO was assigned on 9th Jan 2017...Docs wer requested by CO on 9th Jan 2017 & 13th Jan 2017..All the requested Docs are submitted..
But I realized in my Form 80 which I had uploaded during the lodging of my 189 application I Have not added the info related to my US Visa L1B Rejection(year 2010).

I had called DIBP today to check the status on my 189 visa application..Got a reply stating that the application was looked upon on 2nd March 2017.You need to wait for the decision..

Can someone please advice what should I do since I have not updated my L1B rejection info in Form80..Will this lead to Rejection?

Please advice on how to go about it?


----------



## pratik.itworld

*Day 133*

DAY 133 after visa lodgement.
All documents uploaded. NO CO Contact yet! 
Not sure if this is any sort of hold back.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

mastkhare said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Need an advice. My last CO contact was on 16th Jan (it was second contact). Since then, it has been silence. Should i wait until 16th Apr (that will complete 12 weeks) and then send them a polite reminder or i can contact now?
> 
> As some other senior member previously mentioned that after April usually the grants become very rare. They will start picking up only after July when new ceiling quota is posted. This has got me a bit worried as i intend to move by May to Ozi but well its clearly not in my hand .
> 
> Not one of those "omg i am doomed" kind of applicant but needed brotherly advice to posting it here .


We can't help it bro, if they have visa to grant we may get. Even if you call there is no guarantee they will grant they follow legal guidelines. 

Prepare mentally for a long wait instead and hope it comes early :fingerscrossed: 

layball:


----------



## mastkhare

ethical.prodigy said:


> We can't help it bro, if they have visa to grant we may get. Even if you call there is no guarantee they will grant they follow legal guidelines.
> 
> 
> 
> Prepare mentally for a long wait instead and hope it comes early :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> layball:




I am not asking for help mate. I am prepared mentally for a long wait. I am seeking an advice if calling/emailing has been of any help to people who have done so before. Have you called or emailed them in your process? If so, please share your experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

hamidaims said:


> I want to some things. My passport is a blank before this PR grant.
> 
> 1) Is it easy to get UK or USA visit visa easily or not?
> 2) Is the grant letter is a Visa? I only have to buy tickets and travel....
> 3) What and when benefits will start after arriving in Australia on 189 visa? (Me+wife+2 kids under 16)
> 4) Will there any interview in airport of Australia?


Usa and uk visit visa is decided on its own merits, your AUS pr has no imapct on it at all.
all you need is grant letter and buy tickets.
no interview will be conducted.
you dont get most benefits for atleast 2 years as their is 2 years waiting period for new arrivals.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## denizu

mastkhare said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Need an advice. My last CO contact was on 16th Jan (it was second contact). Since then, it has been silence. Should i wait until 16th Apr (that will complete 12 weeks) and then send them a polite reminder or i can contact now?
> 
> As some other senior member previously mentioned that after April usually the grants become very rare. They will start picking up only after July when new ceiling quota is posted. This has got me a bit worried as i intend to move by May to Ozi but well its clearly not in my hand .
> 
> Not one of those "omg i am doomed" kind of applicant but needed brotherly advice to posting it here .


what is statutory declaration :boom:


----------



## usankara

attached image has month wise grant count last year, so let us hope for the best, actually grant count increases in APR






mastkhare said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Need an advice. My last CO contact was on 16th Jan (it was second contact). Since then, it has been silence. Should i wait until 16th Apr (that will complete 12 weeks) and then send them a polite reminder or i can contact now?
> 
> As some other senior member previously mentioned that after April usually the grants become very rare. They will start picking up only after July when new ceiling quota is posted. This has got me a bit worried as i intend to move by May to Ozi but well its clearly not in my hand .
> 
> Not one of those "omg i am doomed" kind of applicant but needed brotherly advice to posting it here .


----------



## mastkhare

usankara said:


> attached image has month wise grant count last year, so let us hope for the best, actually grant count increases in APR




Thanks for this info bro, it clarifies one of
my concern. Now looking for the answer for the first part of my query.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justin787

180 days today ... No response since the skilled support contact last month. Haven't tried calling them and not sure if I will.


----------



## mastkhare

denizu said:


> what is statutory declaration :boom:




Its a form which states the you didnt do any criminal activties etc in X country and that if anything is found, my application can be rejected. You have to sign the form and then get it signed by the common wealth officer at the Australian consulate of your country of residence.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanavsharma

I got my employment verification done at office today. There was an Australian lady and an Indian guy. 
Guy asked every possible thing about my job and the lady asked every possible thing about me from my HR.
It was unexpected for me as office email address on my docs is obsolete and I updated corrections yesterday only and was expecting more delay. 
The Guy told that they tried called sometime back but nobody answered the call.
It lasted for 20-25mins only and while I was in conversation with the guy, the lady took HR out for some talk.
He asked job role, technology used, what my company actually works for, my teams,projects etc
From hR she asked how she knows me.how they prepare job letter.

The hr and lady soon joined us and guy said he is satisfied if she has something to ask she can. Gladly she said she is satisfied too and both left the place.

Every word I spoke was noted down but that guy and he kept on flipping the pages and compared answers with my docs ( ones submitted on IMMI account).

Luckily I reviewed my letter last week onlu, when i got to know the discrepancies. 

This was first of this kind of verification and so was an interview for my HR as well.

Thanks to you guys for the guidance. 
Let's see at what pace things move now.


----------



## kamalendra

kanavsharma said:


> I got my employment verification done at office today. There was an Australian lady and an Indian guy.
> Guy asked every possible thing about my job and the lady asked every possible thing about me from my HR.
> It was unexpected for me as office email address on my docs is obsolete and I updated corrections yesterday only and was expecting more delay.
> The Guy told that they tried called sometime back but nobody answered the call.
> It lasted for 20-25mins only and while I was in conversation with the guy, the lady took HR out for some talk.
> He asked job role, technology used, what my company actually works for, my teams,projects etc
> From hR she asked how she knows me.how they prepare job letter.
> 
> The hr and lady soon joined us and guy said he is satisfied if she has something to ask she can. Gladly she said she is satisfied too and both left the place.
> 
> Every word I spoke was noted down but that guy and he kept on flipping the pages and compared answers with my docs ( ones submitted on IMMI account).
> 
> Luckily I reviewed my letter last week onlu, when i got to know the discrepancies.
> 
> This was first of this kind of verification and so was an interview for my HR as well.
> 
> Thanks to you guys for the guidance.
> Let's see at what pace things move now.


they took one yr to come frm Australia to India hehehe,,, now its my turn I guess, don't know when they r going to reach Nepal,,,,, btw 

hw many companies did u worked for?
did they asked abt previous companies or just current one?

I have changed the job after lodgement, I am worried how my further verification will happen?


----------



## prassu1

kanavsharma said:


> I got my employment verification done at office today. There was an Australian lady and an Indian guy.
> Guy asked every possible thing about my job and the lady asked every possible thing about me from my HR.
> It was unexpected for me as office email address on my docs is obsolete and I updated corrections yesterday only and was expecting more delay.
> The Guy told that they tried called sometime back but nobody answered the call.
> It lasted for 20-25mins only and while I was in conversation with the guy, the lady took HR out for some talk.
> He asked job role, technology used, what my company actually works for, my teams,projects etc
> From hR she asked how she knows me.how they prepare job letter.
> 
> The hr and lady soon joined us and guy said he is satisfied if she has something to ask she can. Gladly she said she is satisfied too and both left the place.
> 
> Every word I spoke was noted down but that guy and he kept on flipping the pages and compared answers with my docs ( ones submitted on IMMI account).
> 
> Luckily I reviewed my letter last week onlu, when i got to know the discrepancies.
> 
> This was first of this kind of verification and so was an interview for my HR as well.
> 
> Thanks to you guys for the guidance.
> Let's see at what pace things move now.


Hi Kanav, whats your job code??


----------



## vikaschandra

mastkhare said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Need an advice. My last CO contact was on 16th Jan (it was second contact). Since then, it has been silence. Should i wait until 16th Apr (that will complete 12 weeks) and then send them a polite reminder or i can contact now?
> 
> As some other senior member previously mentioned that after April usually the grants become very rare. They will start picking up only after July when new ceiling quota is posted. This has got me a bit worried as i intend to move by May to Ozi but well its clearly not in my hand .
> 
> Not one of those "omg i am doomed" kind of applicant but needed brotherly advice to posting it here .


It is not that they do not process the visas post April.. it all depends on the quota for the programme year. Not necessarily it would have to stop maybe they would still have enough seats remaining to be granted.. relax mate you will hear from them as the time comes


----------



## vikaschandra

bharathi.ra02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lodged my 189 Visa application on 18th July 2016..Added my spouse on 21 Nov 2016..CO was assigned on 9th Jan 2017...Docs wer requested by CO on 9th Jan 2017 & 13th Jan 2017..All the requested Docs are submitted..
> But I realized in my Form 80 which I had uploaded during the lodging of my 189 application I Have not added the info related to my US Visa L1B Rejection(year 2010).
> 
> I had called DIBP today to check the status on my 189 visa application..Got a reply stating that the application was looked upon on 2nd March 2017.You need to wait for the decision..
> 
> Can someone please advice what should I do since I have not updated my L1B rejection info in Form80..Will this lead to Rejection?
> 
> Please advice on how to go about it?


Since decision is yet to be made on your visa you can provide the details of the visa rejection via Notification to incorrect answer(s) and I believe you should disclose this information to DIBP to be on safer side rather they finding out and assuming you lied to them leading to adverse decision

Other experts are welcome to shed some light on it


----------



## rajeshsangaralingam

kanavsharma said:


> I got my employment verification done at office today. There was an Australian lady and an Indian guy.
> Guy asked every possible thing about my job and the lady asked every possible thing about me from my HR.
> It was unexpected for me as office email address on my docs is obsolete and I updated corrections yesterday only and was expecting more delay.
> The Guy told that they tried called sometime back but nobody answered the call.
> It lasted for 20-25mins only and while I was in conversation with the guy, the lady took HR out for some talk.
> He asked job role, technology used, what my company actually works for, my teams,projects etc
> From hR she asked how she knows me.how they prepare job letter.
> 
> The hr and lady soon joined us and guy said he is satisfied if she has something to ask she can. Gladly she said she is satisfied too and both left the place.
> 
> Every word I spoke was noted down but that guy and he kept on flipping the pages and compared answers with my docs ( ones submitted on IMMI account).
> 
> Luckily I reviewed my letter last week onlu, when i got to know the discrepancies.
> 
> This was first of this kind of verification and so was an interview for my HR as well.
> 
> Thanks to you guys for the guidance.
> Let's see at what pace things move now.




Strange & mysterious ! 

Wish you good luck and speedy grant mate. Cheers


Rajesh S


----------



## ethical.prodigy

kanavsharma said:


> I got my employment verification done at office today. There was an Australian lady and an Indian guy.
> Guy asked every possible thing about my job and the lady asked every possible thing about me from my HR.
> It was unexpected for me as office email address on my docs is obsolete and I updated corrections yesterday only and was expecting more delay.
> The Guy told that they tried called sometime back but nobody answered the call.
> It lasted for 20-25mins only and while I was in conversation with the guy, the lady took HR out for some talk.
> He asked job role, technology used, what my company actually works for, my teams,projects etc
> From hR she asked how she knows me.how they prepare job letter.
> 
> The hr and lady soon joined us and guy said he is satisfied if she has something to ask she can. Gladly she said she is satisfied too and both left the place.
> 
> Every word I spoke was noted down but that guy and he kept on flipping the pages and compared answers with my docs ( ones submitted on IMMI account).
> 
> Luckily I reviewed my letter last week onlu, when i got to know the discrepancies.
> 
> This was first of this kind of verification and so was an interview for my HR as well.
> 
> Thanks to you guys for the guidance.
> Let's see at what pace things move now.


Looks like things will move positively for you from now on. Wish you good luck!

So any clue why they didnot believe your work reference letter? Did you not submit on company letter head?


----------



## sounddonor

ethical.prodigy said:


> Looks like things will move positively for you from now on. Wish you good luck!
> 
> So any clue why they didnot believe your work reference letter? Did you not submit on company letter head?


Good question. Did you submit pay slips and bank statements?


----------



## ethical.prodigy

mastkhare said:


> I am not asking for help mate. I am prepared mentally for a long wait. I am seeking an advice if calling/emailing has been of any help to people who have done so before. Have you called or emailed them in your process? If so, please share your experience.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No I have not called and I dont think that helps. They will move at snail pace if they wish to  

Try and see if that works out for you.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

sanjeewa said:


> Good question. Did you submit pay slips and bank statements?


I think here even if you submit the evidences, the reputation of a firm where you are working might matter. Just assuming If they feel suspicious about the company they might do a physical visit. 

But this will go even difficult for ppl like me who work in consulting and my location is at customer site. In that case they can never locate me physically, resulting in an nj.

There seems to be a lot of policing work going on lately. 

Hmm this is completely not in our hands.


----------



## sounddonor

ethical.prodigy said:


> I think here even if you submit the evidences, the reputation of a firm where you are working might matter. Just assuming If they feel suspicious about the company they might do a physical visit.
> 
> But this will go even difficult for ppl like me who work in consulting and my location is at customer site. In that case they can never locate me physically, resulting in an nj.
> 
> There seems to be a lot of policing work going on lately.
> 
> Hmm this is completely not in our hands.


I don't think work place is matter as far as your HR can verify your job.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

sanjeewa said:


> I don't think work place is matter as far as your HR can verify your job.


Yup, it will not matter. But generally mnc's do have reputation of following standards/processes.

Here the Australian lady asked HR how do they prepare job letter. She was questioning the integrity and also doubting on her work. Such questions will generally not be asked to an mnc where they follow global standards. 

Yes and this is just my view.


----------



## sounddonor

ethical.prodigy said:


> Yup, it will not matter. But generally mnc's do have reputation of following standards/processes.
> 
> 
> 
> Here the Australian lady asked HR how do they prepare job letter. She was questioning the integrity and also doubting on her work. Such questions will generally not be asked to an mnc where they follow global standards.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and this is just my view.




Yes true


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

andreyx108b said:


> Thats very bad practice and very bad recommendation to make. Calling once is ok. Calling twice might be ok. However, you will then be told off - many members have been.
> 
> Not only that you take time of COs to answer your calls (so prolonging time for many applicants to get a grant), but also do not respect the fact that all the necessary checks have to be done.


Andrey, we were waiting for your advise . 

So we have two chances to call and then we need to use them scarcely.


----------



## kanavsharma

Hi,it is 261313


prassu1 said:


> kanavsharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my employment verification done at office today. There was an Australian lady and an Indian guy.
> Guy asked every possible thing about my job and the lady asked every possible thing about me from my HR.
> It was unexpected for me as office email address on my docs is obsolete and I updated corrections yesterday only and was expecting more delay.
> The Guy told that they tried called sometime back but nobody answered the call.
> It lasted for 20-25mins only and while I was in conversation with the guy, the lady took HR out for some talk.
> He asked job role, technology used, what my company actually works for, my teams,projects etc
> From hR she asked how she knows me.how they prepare job letter.
> 
> The hr and lady soon joined us and guy said he is satisfied if she has something to ask she can. Gladly she said she is satisfied too and both left the place.
> 
> Every word I spoke was noted down but that guy and he kept on flipping the pages and compared answers with my docs ( ones submitted on IMMI account).
> 
> Luckily I reviewed my letter last week onlu, when i got to know the discrepancies.
> 
> This was first of this kind of verification and so was an interview for my HR as well.
> 
> Thanks to you guys for the guidance.
> Let's see at what pace things move now.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kanav, whats your job code??
Click to expand...


----------



## kanavsharma

Thanks and wish u the same 


rajeshsangaralingam said:


> kanavsharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my employment verification done at office today. There was an Australian lady and an Indian guy.
> Guy asked every possible thing about my job and the lady asked every possible thing about me from my HR.
> It was unexpected for me as office email address on my docs is obsolete and I updated corrections yesterday only and was expecting more delay.
> The Guy told that they tried called sometime back but nobody answered the call.
> It lasted for 20-25mins only and while I was in conversation with the guy, the lady took HR out for some talk.
> He asked job role, technology used, what my company actually works for, my teams,projects etc
> From hR she asked how she knows me.how they prepare job letter.
> 
> The hr and lady soon joined us and guy said he is satisfied if she has something to ask she can. Gladly she said she is satisfied too and both left the place.
> 
> Every word I spoke was noted down but that guy and he kept on flipping the pages and compared answers with my docs ( ones submitted on IMMI account).
> 
> Luckily I reviewed my letter last week onlu, when i got to know the discrepancies.
> 
> This was first of this kind of verification and so was an interview for my HR as well.
> 
> Thanks to you guys for the guidance.
> Let's see at what pace things move now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange & mysterious !
> 
> Wish you good luck and speedy grant mate. Cheers
> 
> 
> Rajesh S
Click to expand...


----------



## kanavsharma

Not so sure,I had mine on company letter head.but the email address provided on that letter head is not working anymore. 
But thn around 6 ppl have applied and got their grants with same letter head.





ethical.prodigy said:


> kanavsharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my employment verification done at office today. There was an Australian lady and an Indian guy.
> Guy asked every possible thing about my job and the lady asked every possible thing about me from my HR.
> It was unexpected for me as office email address on my docs is obsolete and I updated corrections yesterday only and was expecting more delay.
> The Guy told that they tried called sometime back but nobody answered the call.
> It lasted for 20-25mins only and while I was in conversation with the guy, the lady took HR out for some talk.
> He asked job role, technology used, what my company actually works for, my teams,projects etc
> From hR she asked how she knows me.how they prepare job letter.
> 
> The hr and lady soon joined us and guy said he is satisfied if she has something to ask she can. Gladly she said she is satisfied too and both left the place.
> 
> Every word I spoke was noted down but that guy and he kept on flipping the pages and compared answers with my docs ( ones submitted on IMMI account).
> 
> Luckily I reviewed my letter last week onlu, when i got to know the discrepancies.
> 
> This was first of this kind of verification and so was an interview for my HR as well.
> 
> Thanks to you guys for the guidance.
> Let's see at what pace things move now.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like things will move positively for you from now on. Wish you good luck!
> 
> So any clue why they didnot believe your work reference letter? Did you not submit on company letter head?
Click to expand...


----------



## kanavsharma

Yes and I keep on updating immi account with latest payslips and bank statements after every 3 months. 

Had all promotion letters as well.


sanjeewa said:


> ethical.prodigy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like things will move positively for you from now on. Wish you good luck!
> 
> So any clue why they didnot believe your work reference letter? Did you not submit on company letter head?
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. Did you submit pay slips and bank statements?
Click to expand...


----------



## kanavsharma

My work place has good reputation mate and as I said in previous posts 6 ppl have moved and few are remotely working in same firm and trying get contacts there in Australia. 

It has few offices in US. One in Singapore, one in Philippines. 

Australia market is under discussion. 



ethical.prodigy said:


> sanjeewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. Did you submit pay slips and bank statements?
> 
> 
> 
> I think here even if you submit the evidences, the reputation of a firm where you are working might matter. Just assuming If they feel suspicious about the company they might do a physical visit.
> 
> But this will go even difficult for ppl like me who work in consulting and my location is at customer site. In that case they can never locate me physically, resulting in an nj.
> 
> There seems to be a lot of policing work going on lately.
> 
> Hmm this is completely not in our hands.
Click to expand...


----------



## kanavsharma

She asked if roles and responsibilities letter was prepared by me and they just signed it or its was prepared by my technical manager.

Usually HR's don't share all the details with their peers. Mine is open to me.



ethical.prodigy said:


> sanjeewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think work place is matter as far as your HR can verify your job.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, it will not matter. But generally mnc's do have reputation of following standards/processes.
> 
> Here the Australian lady asked HR how do they prepare job letter. She was questioning the integrity and also doubting on her work. Such questions will generally not be asked to an mnc where they follow global standards.
> 
> Yes and this is just my view.
Click to expand...


----------



## Krish29

kanavsharma said:


> She asked if roles and responsibilities letter was prepared by me and they just signed it or its was prepared by my technical manager.
> 
> Usually HR's don't share all the details with their peers. Mine is open to me.


Why such questions arise in your case? 
I never heard of it in this forum.

Did emp verification happened for your other 6 colleagues?

The other indian guy whom you mentioned in your detailed post, was he a techie?

So while you were on technical call with that, the lady took your HR in a separate call? Further you all joined into a con call.. Is my understanding correct? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohitKumar14

kanavsharma said:


> I got my employment verification done at office today. There was an Australian lady and an Indian guy.
> Guy asked every possible thing about my job and the lady asked every possible thing about me from my HR.
> It was unexpected for me as office email address on my docs is obsolete and I updated corrections yesterday only and was expecting more delay.
> The Guy told that they tried called sometime back but nobody answered the call.
> It lasted for 20-25mins only and while I was in conversation with the guy, the lady took HR out for some talk.
> He asked job role, technology used, what my company actually works for, my teams,projects etc
> From hR she asked how she knows me.how they prepare job letter.
> 
> The hr and lady soon joined us and guy said he is satisfied if she has something to ask she can. Gladly she said she is satisfied too and both left the place.
> 
> Every word I spoke was noted down but that guy and he kept on flipping the pages and compared answers with my docs ( ones submitted on IMMI account).
> 
> Luckily I reviewed my letter last week onlu, when i got to know the discrepancies.
> 
> This was first of this kind of verification and so was an interview for my HR as well.
> 
> Thanks to you guys for the guidance.
> Let's see at what pace things move now.


Woaahh.. this happened in India ?? :O where do you work buddy ?? 


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

kanavsharma said:


> She asked if roles and responsibilities letter was prepared by me and they just signed it or its was prepared by my technical manager.
> 
> Usually HR's don't share all the details with their peers. Mine is open to me.




Actually who prepared your letter?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_Xiao

Hi guys

Today I finally got my grant letter after long wait! I lodged my application on 21 Dec 2016, and got contacted on 20 Jan 2017. Yesterday I was too annoyed to wait any longer, so I emailed the department asking about my health assessment. The situation is that I had my health assessment early 2016 for my TR and I used the same health assessment for 189. It's about to expire soon so I have the excuse to contact them. I emailed them 6 Mar and today morning (7 Mar at 9:24AM Australian East Time) I got the grant, I suspect that they say my email and remembered me and give me the grant. lol

Anyway, hope others got their grant soon as well!

Here's my timeline (Also on Myimmitracker):

ANZSCO 233411 Electronic Engineer
Onshore
Points: Age 25, Edu 15, Aus stay 5, language 20 (65points)
EOI: 8 December 2016
Invitation: 21 December 2016
Lodgement: 21 December 2016
CO contact: 20 Jan 2017 (For PCC) Brisbane Team
Provided: 20 Jan 2017
Grant: 7 March 2017


----------



## mastkhare

Alex_Xiao said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> Today I finally got my grant letter after long wait! I lodged my application on 21 Dec 2016, and got contacted on 20 Jan 2017. Yesterday I was too annoyed to wait any longer, so I emailed the department asking about my health assessment. The situation is that I had my health assessment early 2016 for my TR and I used the same health assessment for 189. It's about to expire soon so I have the excuse to contact them. I emailed them 6 Mar and today morning (7 Mar at 9:24AM Australian East Time) I got the grant, I suspect that they say my email and remembered me and give me the grant. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, hope others got their grant soon as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my timeline (Also on Myimmitracker):
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 233411 Electronic Engineer
> 
> Onshore
> 
> Points: Age 25, Edu 15, Aus stay 5, language 20 (65points)
> 
> EOI: 8 December 2016
> 
> Invitation: 21 December 2016
> 
> Lodgement: 21 December 2016
> 
> CO contact: 20 Jan 2017 (For PCC) Brisbane Team
> 
> Provided: 20 Jan 2017
> 
> Grant: 7 March 2017




Congrats brother and best of luck for future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

Alex_Xiao said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Today I finally got my grant letter after long wait! I lodged my application on 21 Dec 2016, and got contacted on 20 Jan 2017. Yesterday I was too annoyed to wait any longer, so I emailed the department asking about my health assessment. The situation is that I had my health assessment early 2016 for my TR and I used the same health assessment for 189. It's about to expire soon so I have the excuse to contact them. I emailed them 6 Mar and today morning (7 Mar at 9:24AM Australian East Time) I got the grant, I suspect that they say my email and remembered me and give me the grant. lol
> 
> Anyway, hope others got their grant soon as well!
> 
> Here's my timeline (Also on Myimmitracker):
> 
> ANZSCO 233411 Electronic Engineer
> Onshore
> Points: Age 25, Edu 15, Aus stay 5, language 20 (65points)
> EOI: 8 December 2016
> Invitation: 21 December 2016
> Lodgement: 21 December 2016
> CO contact: 20 Jan 2017 (For PCC) Brisbane Team
> Provided: 20 Jan 2017
> Grant: 7 March 2017


Congratz! :drum:


----------



## kamalendra

*Info Query: Visa and citizenship processing times available online*

FOUND A PIECE OF INFORMATION JUST NOW

Visa and citizenship processing times available online

Global visa and citizenship processing times will be available online for the first time from 13 March...................

Experts, does it mean we can have more updated status of our application from 13 march and does it applies to our (SC 189) applications as well?? 

Visa and citizenship processing times available online


----------



## Krish29

Congrats, What is your IED?


Alex_Xiao said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Today I finally got my grant letter after long wait! I lodged my application on 21 Dec 2016, and got contacted on 20 Jan 2017. Yesterday I was too annoyed to wait any longer, so I emailed the department asking about my health assessment. The situation is that I had my health assessment early 2016 for my TR and I used the same health assessment for 189. It's about to expire soon so I have the excuse to contact them. I emailed them 6 Mar and today morning (7 Mar at 9:24AM Australian East Time) I got the grant, I suspect that they say my email and remembered me and give me the grant. lol
> 
> Anyway, hope others got their grant soon as well!
> 
> Here's my timeline (Also on Myimmitracker):
> 
> ANZSCO 233411 Electronic Engineer
> Onshore
> Points: Age 25, Edu 15, Aus stay 5, language 20 (65points)
> EOI: 8 December 2016
> Invitation: 21 December 2016
> Lodgement: 21 December 2016
> CO contact: 20 Jan 2017 (For PCC) Brisbane Team
> Provided: 20 Jan 2017
> Grant: 7 March 2017


----------



## CaJn

kamalendra said:


> FOUND A PIECE OF INFORMATION JUST NOW
> 
> Visa and citizenship processing times available online
> 
> Global visa and citizenship processing times will be available online for the first time from 13 March...................
> 
> Experts, does it mean we can have more updated status of our application from 13 march and does it applies to our (SC 189) applications as well??
> 
> Visa and citizenship processing times available online


From the information available in the link, my understanding is SC 189 will be listed; but for this 
_'Processing times will be updated monthly to reflect current caseloads and processing pressures, and will be available for most visa subclasses and citizenship application types. *We do not publish processing times for some subclasses, as they are closed to new entrants, or capped and queued.*'_


----------



## andreyx108b

Alex_Xiao said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> Today I finally got my grant letter after long wait! I lodged my application on 21 Dec 2016, and got contacted on 20 Jan 2017. Yesterday I was too annoyed to wait any longer, so I emailed the department asking about my health assessment. The situation is that I had my health assessment early 2016 for my TR and I used the same health assessment for 189. It's about to expire soon so I have the excuse to contact them. I emailed them 6 Mar and today morning (7 Mar at 9:24AM Australian East Time) I got the grant, I suspect that they say my email and remembered me and give me the grant. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, hope others got their grant soon as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my timeline (Also on Myimmitracker):
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 233411 Electronic Engineer
> 
> Onshore
> 
> Points: Age 25, Edu 15, Aus stay 5, language 20 (65points)
> 
> EOI: 8 December 2016
> 
> Invitation: 21 December 2016
> 
> Lodgement: 21 December 2016
> 
> CO contact: 20 Jan 2017 (For PCC) Brisbane Team
> 
> Provided: 20 Jan 2017
> 
> Grant: 7 March 2017




Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usankara

*Granted*

Big salute and thanks to entire gang here for all your guidance.

Just received golden mail


----------



## andreyx108b

kamalendra said:


> FOUND A PIECE OF INFORMATION JUST NOW
> 
> 
> 
> Visa and citizenship processing times available online
> 
> 
> 
> Global visa and citizenship processing times will be available online for the first time from 13 March...................
> 
> 
> 
> Experts, does it mean we can have more updated status of our application from 13 march and does it applies to our (SC 189) applications as well??
> 
> 
> 
> Visa and citizenship processing times available online




It has been discussed before. No it will give you am average (85 days) and removes SLA of 90 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpionking

Congrats my friend. All the very best for the next steps 



usankara said:


> Big salute and thanks to entire gang here for all you guidance.
> 
> Just received golden mail


----------



## RohitKumar14

usankara said:


> Big salute and thanks to entire gang here for all you guidance.
> 
> Just received golden mail


Please share the details. Congratulations 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_Xiao

Krish29 said:


> Congrats, What is your IED?


I'm onshore. Been living in Aus for several years.


----------



## mastkhare

usankara said:


> Big salute and thanks to entire gang here for all your guidance.
> 
> Just received golden mail


Congrats bro, best of luck for the future and for job hunt  :tea:


----------



## usankara

scorpionking said:


> Congrats my friend. All the very best for the next steps


Thanks Scorpioking


----------



## usankara

RohitKumar14 said:


> Please share the details. Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks , here are my timelines

189 - Computer System & Network Engineer - ANZSCO - 263111

October 10, 2016: ACS +ve
October 28, 2016: PTE Result 79+
October 28, 2016: EOI Submitted (65 Points)
December 21, 2016 - Invite
December 24, 2016 - Lodged
December 29, 2016 - Medicals completed
January 27, 2017 - CO contact for SPCC
Feb 7, 2017 - Responded back to CO
Mar 7, 2017 - GRANTED
IED - 4Jan2018


----------



## usankara

mastkhare said:


> Congrats bro, best of luck for the future and for job hunt  :tea:


Thanks mastkhare


----------



## aussiedream87

usankara said:


> Big salute and thanks to entire gang here for all your guidance.
> 
> Just received golden mail


Congratulations & all the best


----------



## usankara

aussiedream87 said:


> Congratulations & all the best


thanks aussiedream87


----------



## abi2305

Any experience with more than 4 months of wait after submitting the required documents and additional document asked by the CO?

189 - ANZSCO - 263113

September 27, 2016 - Invite
October 19, 2016 - Lodged
November 4, 2016 - CO contact for clear Passport copy
November 5, 2016 - Responded back to CO

No Response till date


Anyone else facing this kind of situation?


----------



## Krish29

Alright!! Congrats again!!


Alex_Xiao said:


> I'm onshore. Been living in Aus for several years.


----------



## Krish29

congrats!! All the best!!

Really happy to see someone getting grant from my job code... 

Celebration time...:tea:



usankara said:


> Big salute and thanks to entire gang here for all your guidance.
> 
> Just received golden mail


----------



## usankara

Krish29 said:


> congrats!! All the best!!
> 
> Really happy to see someone getting grant from my job code...
> 
> Celebration time...:tea:


Thanks Krish


----------



## dgupt006

abi2305 said:


> Any experience with more than 4 months of wait after submitting the required documents and additional document asked by the CO?
> 
> 189 - ANZSCO - 263113
> 
> September 27, 2016 - Invite
> October 19, 2016 - Lodged
> November 4, 2016 - CO contact for clear Passport copy
> November 5, 2016 - Responded back to CO
> 
> No Response till date
> 
> 
> Anyone else facing this kind of situation?


Almost in the same boat, yesterday called them and they said no one looked into my case since i uploaded the documents requested by CO on 24th Dec. I am not sure it means they sent it for external checks or didnt touch my file at all.


----------



## indaussi

abi2305 said:


> Any experience with more than 4 months of wait after submitting the required documents and additional document asked by the CO?
> 
> 189 - ANZSCO - 263113
> 
> September 27, 2016 - Invite
> October 19, 2016 - Lodged
> November 4, 2016 - CO contact for clear Passport copy
> November 5, 2016 - Responded back to CO
> 
> No Response till date
> 
> 
> Anyone else facing this kind of situation?


Hi Abi...

we are sailing in the same boat....i submitted the required add. doc on very next when CO asked i e 17-nov-16. after then complete silence.... and i raised the same query in DIBP portal and very generic reply recevied(your assessment in progress)...

I dont know where it is struck...


----------



## Alex_Xiao

Thanks very much!


----------



## _ritz

looks like your grant is nearly there... :thumb:



kanavsharma said:


> I got my employment verification done at office today. There was an Australian lady and an Indian guy.
> Guy asked every possible thing about my job and the lady asked every possible thing about me from my HR.
> It was unexpected for me as office email address on my docs is obsolete and I updated corrections yesterday only and was expecting more delay.
> The Guy told that they tried called sometime back but nobody answered the call.
> It lasted for 20-25mins only and while I was in conversation with the guy, the lady took HR out for some talk.
> He asked job role, technology used, what my company actually works for, my teams,projects etc
> From hR she asked how she knows me.how they prepare job letter.
> 
> The hr and lady soon joined us and guy said he is satisfied if she has something to ask she can. Gladly she said she is satisfied too and both left the place.
> 
> Every word I spoke was noted down but that guy and he kept on flipping the pages and compared answers with my docs ( ones submitted on IMMI account).
> 
> Luckily I reviewed my letter last week onlu, when i got to know the discrepancies.
> 
> This was first of this kind of verification and so was an interview for my HR as well.
> 
> Thanks to you guys for the guidance.
> Let's see at what pace things move now.


----------



## denizu

usankara said:


> Big salute and thanks to entire gang here for all your guidance.
> 
> Just received golden mail


really happy for you 

i'm feeling my grant is close as well


----------



## _ritz

Congratulations Alex..wish you best of luck..



Alex_Xiao said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Today I finally got my grant letter after long wait! I lodged my application on 21 Dec 2016, and got contacted on 20 Jan 2017. Yesterday I was too annoyed to wait any longer, so I emailed the department asking about my health assessment. The situation is that I had my health assessment early 2016 for my TR and I used the same health assessment for 189. It's about to expire soon so I have the excuse to contact them. I emailed them 6 Mar and today morning (7 Mar at 9:24AM Australian East Time) I got the grant, I suspect that they say my email and remembered me and give me the grant. lol
> 
> Anyway, hope others got their grant soon as well!
> 
> Here's my timeline (Also on Myimmitracker):
> 
> ANZSCO 233411 Electronic Engineer
> Onshore
> Points: Age 25, Edu 15, Aus stay 5, language 20 (65points)
> EOI: 8 December 2016
> Invitation: 21 December 2016
> Lodgement: 21 December 2016
> CO contact: 20 Jan 2017 (For PCC) Brisbane Team
> Provided: 20 Jan 2017
> Grant: 7 March 2017


----------



## usankara

denizu said:


> really happy for you
> 
> i'm feeling my grant is close as well


Thanks , wishing you to get in few days


----------



## harinderjitf5

Today I got phone call from my previous office that one lady and and one Indian guy visited my previous office. They asked about job responsibilities and some other stuff about my roles. My project manager handled them as HR was not there. They have asked for some physical documents(joining letter, relieving letter etc) which my project manager could not provide because it was in HR's locker and HR was not there. My project manager told them that HR will be available at 2:30 which they said they cannot wait till then. Project manager could only manage to show my attendance and he did answers about job roles and responsibilities.

So experts what is your opinion about my case ? Any idea if I will get clear or will get NJ ?


----------



## fahim_shahid

By the grace of Almighty, I have received the grant today. It took almost 5 months since I applied on 21st September 2016. I was requested to provided additional documents such as updated Canadian police clearance certificate, some documents for my wife and my job related documents which was a nightmare to collect from my employer. But all is good in the end. 

I want to thank each and every member of this forum for your advice and suggestions. Without those, IMPOSSIBLE is the word. I am in debt to everyone here. 

For those who are still waiting, don't loose hope. One day you will wake up, check you email without any expectations and out of nowhere you will see the awaited grant email.


----------



## Krish29

I think you will get grant soon.. i

where is your old office located? Whats your job code?



harinderjitf5 said:


> Today I got phone call from my previous office that one lady and and one Indian guy visited my previous office. They asked about job responsibilities and some other stuff about my roles. My project manager handled them as HR was not there. They have asked for some physical documents(joining letter, relieving letter etc) which my project manager could not provide because it was in HR's locker and HR was not there. My project manager told them that HR will be available at 2:30 which they said they cannot wait till then. Project manager could only manage to show my attendance and he did answers about job roles and responsibilities.
> 
> So experts what is your opinion about my case ? Any idea if I will get clear or will get NJ ?


----------



## mastkhare

fahim_shahid said:


> By the grace of Almighty, I have received the grant today. It took almost 5 months since I applied on 21st September 2016. I was requested to provided additional documents such as updated Canadian police clearance certificate, some documents for my wife and my job related documents which was a nightmare to collect from my employer. But all is good in the end.
> 
> I want to thank each and every member of this forum for your advice and suggestions. Without those, IMPOSSIBLE is the word. I am in debt to everyone here.
> 
> For those who are still waiting, don't loose hope. One day you will wake up, check you email without any expectations and out of nowhere you will see the awaited grant email.


Congrats brother and your patience paid off well. Goodluck for future


----------



## Krish29

congratualtions!! All the best!!



fahim_shahid said:


> By the grace of Almighty, I have received the grant today. It took almost 5 months since I applied on 21st September 2016. I was requested to provided additional documents such as updated Canadian police clearance certificate, some documents for my wife and my job related documents which was a nightmare to collect from my employer. But all is good in the end.
> 
> I want to thank each and every member of this forum for your advice and suggestions. Without those, IMPOSSIBLE is the word. I am in debt to everyone here.
> 
> For those who are still waiting, don't loose hope. One day you will wake up, check you email without any expectations and out of nowhere you will see the awaited grant email.


----------



## harinderjitf5

Its in Mohali and job code is 261312


Krish29 said:


> I think you will get grant soon.. i
> 
> where is your old office located? Whats your job code?


----------



## scorpionking

Congrats and all the best for the next steps.



fahim_shahid said:


> By the grace of Almighty, I have received the grant today. It took almost 5 months since I applied on 21st September 2016. I was requested to provided additional documents such as updated Canadian police clearance certificate, some documents for my wife and my job related documents which was a nightmare to collect from my employer. But all is good in the end.
> 
> I want to thank each and every member of this forum for your advice and suggestions. Without those, IMPOSSIBLE is the word. I am in debt to everyone here.
> 
> For those who are still waiting, don't loose hope. One day you will wake up, check you email without any expectations and out of nowhere you will see the awaited grant email.


----------



## SanBil

hamidaims said:


> THANKS ALL MY SENIORS..
> 
> but I was not wrong with my statement that someone suggest me wrongly.
> 
> Always follow all rules and regulations before and during submission of visa application..
> don't become over clever during visa process. I think, on Saturday I emailed them that I have uploaded additional documents. That was the mistake. but It was my luck that they have not opened my that email yet. They need 7 days to ans the query.
> 
> If they opened it before my decision then It could delay my process.


wHERE ARE YOU FROM PAKISTAN? AND HOW WAS YOUR EMPLOYMENT VERIFEIED? PLZ REPLY  

CONGRATZ ALOT!!


----------



## msameerbutt

Dear All,
It's my first post in this thread I am seeking for your advise.

I have claimed 65 points 15 for experience, I have been terminated two days before visa lodged as company has decided to close all operations they are operationally closed now except one employee to deal remaining liabilities.

I have lodged my visa SC-189 app on 19 Nov 2016 and mentioned this in form-80 and form 1221, Co contacted me 8 Dec 2016 regarding other information, the information provided at 20 Dec 2016

on 13 Feb 2017 I received call from Australian Consulate UAE asking where I am working now and that my former employer is not picking the phone after several attempt, and asked for valid contact details. I again mention to that agent that office may be closed but the parent group of our company can answer the call, later at that day I received an email asking contact detail from the same local verification agent, and I did write them email providing the last remaining employee contact, company's parent group contact and ex-employee contact.

Two weeks gone but they didn't perform any verification, anyone in this group was into this situation? what will happen now? will they reject my application? or what can I expect now


----------



## Sydneyboy

Hi Guys,

I need a quick suggestion from all of you specially Vikas, Andrey and Sultan.

Should I call DIBP to inquire about my status. I have applied through agent and my agent is not even calling me back so I dont think he will call DIBP.

Lodgement Date : 27th Sept 2016
CO Contact: 18th Oct 2016
Information provided including medical and all: 6th Nov 2016.
Since then my application is in progress.
CO Team is Brisbane.


----------



## sounddonor

msameerbutt said:


> Dear All,
> It's my first post in this thread I am seeking for your advise.
> 
> I have claimed 65 points 15 for experience, I have been terminated two days before visa lodged as company has decided to close all operations they are operationally closed now except one employee to deal remaining liabilities.
> 
> I have lodged my visa SC-189 app on 19 Nov 2016 and mentioned this in form-80 and form 1221, Co contacted me 8 Dec 2016 regarding other information, the information provided at 20 Dec 2016
> 
> on 13 Feb 2017 I received call from Australian Consulate UAE asking where I am working now and that my former employer is not picking the phone after several attempt, and asked for valid contact details. I again mention to that agent that office may be closed but the parent group of our company can answer the call, later at that day I received an email asking contact detail from the same local verification agent, and I did write them email providing the last remaining employee contact, company's parent group contact and ex-employee contact.
> 
> Two weeks gone but they didn't perform any verification, anyone in this group was into this situation? what will happen now? will they reject my application? or what can I expect now


Don't worry they will not reject your application. In worst scenario they will issue you an NJL letter. But I am sure that will not happen. You will get your visa soon


----------



## msameerbutt

sanjeewa said:


> Don't worry they will not reject your application. In worst scenario they will issue you an NJL letter. But I am sure that will not happen. You will get your visa soon


I hope you may right, as I have also uploaded my Employer UAE visas for the experience I have claimed.

But I also see in this forum they can perform physical verification by visiting the office location. let see what happen now.


----------



## roshand79

Krish29 said:


> Does that mean your manager is authorized to give it in company letter head??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




In my company Yes. when Hr received the call they said yes.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

roshand79 said:


> In my company Yes. when Hr received the call they said yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alright ... cool 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

harinderjitf5 said:


> Its in Mohali and job code is 261312


Did your previous company an MNC? Why didn't they check the current one instead previous one? Did you claim more exp from ther?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## harinderjitf5

Its not mnc. I left that company few months ago and not working right now.


Krish29 said:


> Did your previous company an MNC? Why didn't they check the current one instead previous one? Did you claim more exp from ther?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

harinderjitf5 said:


> Its not mnc. I left that company few months ago and not working right now.


Ah ...left recently....that's why.... I hope you will get grant soon... If all is well..most likely this week 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11

please help me in below case guys:

earlier i was deployed at client location but now i m shifting to my payroll company.

should i update this to dibp?


----------



## Krish29

ausguy11 said:


> please help me in below case guys:
> 
> earlier i was deployed at client location but now i m shifting to my payroll company.
> 
> should i update this to dibp?


I understand that you worked at client location so far....still you would have submitted joining letter of your payroll company, isn't it?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11

yes i hv given offer letter, service letter of payroll company...




Krish29 said:


> I understand that you worked at client location so far....still you would have submitted joining letter of your payroll company, isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

ausguy11 said:


> yes i hv given offer letter, service letter of payroll company...


Have you submitted client work reference also? I am just curious


----------



## ausguy11

No.... work reference is always from payroll company



sanjeewa said:


> Have you submitted client work reference also? I am just curious


----------



## Krish29

ausguy11 said:


> No.... work reference is always from payroll company


Did your physical address changed due to this movement?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11

Can you give ur number in inbox... i need to discuss this




Krish29 said:


> Did your physical address changed due to this movement?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

ausguy11 said:


> Can you give ur number in inbox... i need to discuss this


Sent you PM...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

Sydneyboy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need a quick suggestion from all of you specially Vikas, Andrey and Sultan.
> 
> Should I call DIBP to inquire about my status. I have applied through agent and my agent is not even calling me back so I dont think he will call DIBP.
> 
> Lodgement Date : 27th Sept 2016
> CO Contact: 18th Oct 2016
> Information provided including medical and all: 6th Nov 2016.
> Since then my application is in progress.
> CO Team is Brisbane.


If you can wait till March 13th, you might get some update in IMMI portal...

as they announced that we can understand the current status in a better way....

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanavsharma

I think they are the same ppl who visited mine yesterday. My company is also in Mohali.


harinderjitf5 said:


> Today I got phone call from my previous office that one lady and and one Indian guy visited my previous office. They asked about job responsibilities and some other stuff about my roles. My project manager handled them as HR was not there. They have asked for some physical documents(joining letter, relieving letter etc) which my project manager could not provide because it was in HR's locker and HR was not there. My project manager told them that HR will be available at 2:30 which they said they cannot wait till then. Project manager could only manage to show my attendance and he did answers about job roles and responsibilities.
> 
> So experts what is your opinion about my case ? Any idea if I will get clear or will get NJ ?


----------



## kanavsharma

No it didn't happen in this manner. This was a first physical visit.

They got their verification done via emails only.
Yes he had technical knowledge.

Not on a separate call. To a separate cabin. We have a glass chamber in reception area with sofas placed in. While we were sitting there, the two ladies went to hr room and verified my office records and thn returned back after a while.


Krish29 said:


> kanavsharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> She asked if roles and responsibilities letter was prepared by me and they just signed it or its was prepared by my technical manager.
> 
> Usually HR's don't share all the details with their peers. Mine is open to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Why such questions arise in your case?
> I never heard of it in this forum.
> 
> Did emp verification happened for your other 6 colleagues?
> 
> The other indian guy whom you mentioned in your detailed post, was he a techie?
> 
> So while you were on technical call with that, the lady took your HR in a separate call? Further you all joined into a con call.. Is my understanding correct?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## andreyx108b

Sydneyboy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need a quick suggestion from all of you specially Vikas, Andrey and Sultan.
> 
> Should I call DIBP to inquire about my status. I have applied through agent and my agent is not even calling me back so I dont think he will call DIBP.
> 
> Lodgement Date : 27th Sept 2016
> CO Contact: 18th Oct 2016
> Information provided including medical and all: 6th Nov 2016.
> Since then my application is in progress.
> CO Team is Brisbane.




I would suggest to wait till 18/03 and then calling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmg123

dgupt006 said:


> Almost in the same boat, yesterday called them and they said no one looked into my case since i uploaded the documents requested by CO on 24th Dec. I am not sure it means they sent it for external checks or didnt touch my file at all.


When you say called them up, which number do you call? Is it +61131881 ?
I tried yesterday and it was a bit disappointing. They did not ask for any passport number or application number and simply said 189 visa takes time and I should not be worried.
Should I be asking them something that I am not?


----------



## Jane7

andreyx108b said:


> I would suggest to wait till 18/03 and then calling.
> 
> Andrey, thanks for advice. What phone number to use in order to call from Sydney?


----------



## visa190qld

dakshch said:


> Will complete 15 months this week... i have lost all motivation and there is zero excitement for a grant right now.


Hi,

Same here and one of my friend and me both waiting from Jan 2016 and Feb 2016 onshore applicant. 

I found me and my friend both stupid smart as we lodge file by self without any MARA agent.

We are smart contacted GSM brisbane till they suspend phone line for all.

I think in future i will write book " Assessment in progress " and sell it world wide.. how life became change in this time with all case study.

Dakshch - I have only thing to say " you are not alone - We are with you in queue "

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## Jane7

Hi to all forum members) Joining to all those waiting grant this year.
Seems my timeline is very similar to SydneyBoy. But I wait for VAC2 invoice first)

Visa Lodged: 28 September, 2016.
Co Contact: 19 October, 2016. S56 Immi Request: PCC+ additional employment docs+spouse English
Replied to CO, 19 October, 2016: provided evidence for more time needed to complete S56 Immi Request.
All docs provided+sent email to CO for VAC2 invoice: 22 Nov.
Team: Brisbane
Status: Assessment in Progress (from 22 Nov)
Visa grant:


----------



## visa190qld

With reply of NJL i submitted one letter which clearly show that i am working with Australian astronaut on biggest upcoming project which is delaying due to my visa process as i cant travel due to bridging visa. 

I think its worst example of working of DIBP style they do not care if their Country get any loss.


----------



## CaJn

visa190qld said:


> With reply of NJL i submitted one letter which clearly show that i am working with Australian astronaut on biggest upcoming project which is delaying due to my visa process as i cant travel due to bridging visa.
> 
> I think its worst example of working of DIBP style they do not care if their Country get any loss.


Hi,

I empathize the delay, though my wait is just half of what you've gone through; I'm very concerned as my code is also 261111 and I'm on shore. It is so difficult to continue living here without the PR.

Can you please help me with the below?
- Did you move in with 457?
- Did you 457 expire while you were waiting for the grant?
- after expiry did the Bridging Visa A (Class WA, subclass 010) activated? Because we had a case in this thread who's 457 was cancelled and when he approached with the change he was issued another bridging Visa which didn't allow him to work. 

Your response to the above will be highly appreciated. I hope you receive your grant soon ray:


----------



## visa190qld

CaJn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I empathize the delay, though my wait is just half of what you've gone through; I'm very concerned as my code is also 261111 and I'm on shore. It is so difficult to continue living here without the PR.
> 
> Can you please help me with the below?
> - Did you move in with 457?
> - Did you 457 expire while you were waiting for the grant?
> - after expiry did the Bridging Visa A (Class WA, subclass 010) activated? Because we had a case in this thread who's 457 was cancelled and when he approached with the change he was issued another bridging Visa which didn't allow him to work.
> 
> Your response to the above will be highly appreciated. I hope you receive your grant soon ray:


Hi,

I was on Student visa . upon apply of PR visa i ask DIBP that can i stop study and get bridging visa ? They replied yes you can get Bridging visa E with full work rights and i did this.

Since i am on B E Visa i cant move out of country. also cant able to change it to Bridging visa B.

Now my story is i am on Bridging visa E since last 11 month with medicare card but still my status is " Assessment in Progress "

They took 11 month to send me NJL letter and since replied it 43 days passed but no update.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Feel sorry!

From what I understand is it might take 4 to 5 months for them to revert.



visa190qld said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was on Student visa . upon apply of PR visa i ask DIBP that can i stop study and get bridging visa ? They replied yes you can get Bridging visa E with full work rights and i did this.
> 
> Since i am on B E Visa i cant move out of country. also cant able to change it to Bridging visa B.
> 
> Now my story is i am on Bridging visa E since last 11 month with medicare card but still my status is " Assessment in Progress "
> 
> They took 11 month to send me NJL letter and since replied it 43 days passed but no update.


----------



## CaJn

visa190qld said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was on Student visa . upon apply of PR visa i ask DIBP that can i stop study and get bridging visa ? They replied yes you can get Bridging visa E with full work rights and i did this.
> 
> Since i am on B E Visa i cant move out of country. also cant able to change it to Bridging visa B.
> 
> Now my story is i am on Bridging visa E since last 11 month with medicare card but still my status is " Assessment in Progress "
> 
> They took 11 month to send me NJL letter and since replied it 43 days passed but no update.


Thanks for providing me your details, I understand the frustration!

:fingerscrossed: mate, hope you get the grant soon.


----------



## Pradeep1998

Nine (9) months completed with no status update. Called several times with a standard response every time and several e-mails with no response at all.

Guys would it be a good idea to lodge a complain on their web-site.

Suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## newtooaustralia

Hi friends. I want to get an idea if someone wo had received the "Commencement of Assessment " email from dibp and have got visa grant. I got this email on 23 jan and application status is still received. Is there something to worry about


----------



## andreyx108b

newtooaustralia said:


> Hi friends. I want to get an idea if someone wo had received the "Commencement of Assessment " email from dibp and have got visa grant. I got this email on 23 jan and application status is still received. Is there something to worry about


 Many receive it, it does not signify much.


----------



## farjaf

Pradeep1998 said:


> Nine (9) months completed with no status update. Called several times with a standard response every time and several e-mails with no response at all.
> 
> Guys would it be a good idea to lodge a complain on their web-site.
> 
> Suggestions are appreciated.


Wouldn't be a bad idea to provide feedback, although they might revert back with a general response


----------



## newtooaustralia

andreyx108b said:


> newtooaustralia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends. I want to get an idea if someone wo had received the "Commencement of Assessment " email from dibp and have got visa grant. I got this email on 23 jan and application status is still received. Is there something to worry about
> 
> 
> 
> Many receive it, it does not signify much.
Click to expand...

Have someone got the grant who had previously received "Commencement of Assessment " email and applied after 1st of jan 2017


----------



## Krish29

whats your timeline?



newtooaustralia said:


> Have someone got the grant who had previously received "Commencement of Assessment " email and applied after 1st of jan 2017


----------



## Krish29

as per IMMI tracker, there are 56 ppl who lodged application in 2017 and also got direct grant in 2017.



newtooaustralia said:


> Have someone got the grant who had previously received "Commencement of Assessment " email and applied after 1st of jan 2017


----------



## denizu

Krish29 said:


> as per IMMI tracker, there are 56 ppl who lodged application in 2017 and also got direct grant in 2017.


I lodged on 14th of Dec'16. According to myimmitracker the number of applicants before me is 599 at the moment. And suprisingly this number has been increasing day by day. it was 595 2 days ago. 

this statistic makes me really depressed.


----------



## newtooaustralia

Krish29 said:


> whats your timeline?


please see my signature


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Mohali.....*



kanavsharma said:


> I think they are the same ppl who visited mine yesterday. My company is also in Mohali.


Hi Folks,

I have also claimed points for one of the company which is also in Mohali. But didnt receive any update from them or the person signed my RnR.

Curious....DIBP


----------



## gauravghai

Hi All,

Just being curious as many others. I have lodged for Visa on 21 Jan 17 with medical done on 11th Feb 17. No CO yet, neither I want any, hoping for direct grant . My application was filed by an agent. 

Can anyone share their days to grant if they have filed with the help of agent?

Country: India

----------------------------------
----------------------------------
Occupation Code: 263311
Occupation Name: Telecommunications Engineer
Assessment at Engineers Australia (EA): 4-Jun-16
EA 1st Contact (Provisional Degree, Salarly Slips, PF Statements, Business Card of HR): 19-Sep-16
PTE Test: 24-Sep-16
PTE Score (L:79, R85:, W:86, S:78): 25-Sep-16
EA Docs uploaded: 13-Oct-16
EA 2nd Contact (Degree in 400DPI): 3-Nov-16
EA Docs uploaded: 7-Nov-16
EA Assessment result (Positive): 29-Nov-16
EOI Applied (Age:30, English:10, Education: 15, Experience: 5) 60 Points: 30-Nov-16
Invite: 7-Dec-16
Applied for reissue of passport (Spouse Name addition, Spouse Passport: Address/Name Change): 13-Dec-16
Reissue of passport: 14-Dec-16
Applied for India PCC: 23-Dec-16
India PCC Granted (Delayed due to pending police verification of new passport): 12-Jan-17
Lodged Visa: 21-Jan-17
Medical: 11-Feb-17
Visa Grant: Awaited

--*
Regards,
Gaurav Ghai


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*2 weeks since*



Mudassar_SM said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have also claimed points for one of the company which is also in Mohali. But didnt receive any update from them or the person signed my RnR.
> 
> Curious....DIBP


Day 159...Application still in RECD.

2 weeks since sending my consent letter to DIBP (addressing to employer for sharing my employment info)

Patience is a virtue....Its as easy to tell :boom:


----------



## ramanjot kaur

MOHALI AND CHANDIGARH ALERT

After 11months to visa lodge
I had physical verification today at 9.30am in my current company. One foreigner lady and indian man visited my location and verified my details from HR and me. It lasted for 40mins.


----------



## taylorman

OK. So I submitted all my documents by Nov 2016 and my status is still "Assessment in progress". Called DIBP 3 days ago and they say that routine checks are being done. I am slightly concerned as I've left my previous company and am currently looking for work. Besides, the person (HR manager) who signed my reference letter (from my previous company) has also left the company and hasn't been replaced yet.

So who is DIBP going to contact for verification? i.e. if they verify my work experience.


----------



## nit6080405

Hi Guys, 
Could you please tell, whether you've submitted RnR letters signed by colleague or on Company letterhead signed by HR.
Also how many points you guys are claiming for Work experience?


----------



## nit6080405

@ Mudassar_SM & kanavsharma ,
Hi Guys,
Could you please tell, whether you've submitted RnR letters signed by colleague or on Company letterhead signed by HR.
Also how many points you guys are claiming for Work experience?


----------



## Mudassar_SM

nit6080405 said:


> @ Mudassar_SM & kanavsharma ,
> Hi Guys,
> Could you please tell, whether you've submitted RnR letters signed by colleague or on Company letterhead signed by HR.
> Also how many points you guys are claiming for Work experience?


I have claimed 10 Points for work experience as below
Company-1 (Singapore)	: SD signed by my Senior colleague)
Company-2 (Mohali) : Letter Head signed by my Process Manager
Company-3 (Bangalore)	: Letter Head signed by HR
Current -4 (Chennai)	: SD signed by my colleague


----------



## Krish29

ramanjot kaur said:


> MOHALI AND CHANDIGARH ALERT
> 
> After 11months to visa lodge
> I had physical verification today at 9.30am in my current company. One foreigner lady and indian man visited my location and verified my details from HR and me. It lasted for 40mins.


Is it a MNC? please post your timeline

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Folks,

Can emails be considered as evidence after notarization?

Please share if you have done it.


----------



## justin787

I'm getting conflicted answers regarding whether I should notify the DIBP of an upcoming trip or not while my 189 visa is still under processing.

Under the update us tab there's nothing about travel plans. The closest I can think of is the "Changes in circumstances" but I'm guessing it's for permanent changes since it says "Give details of the information in this application that is no longer current". I will only be gone for 3 weeks then coming back home.

Change of address form doesn't make sense either since I'm not changing my permanent address and I'll be staying in multiple places and hotels during my trip.


----------



## maverick19

justin787 said:


> I'm getting conflicted answers regarding whether I should notify the DIBP of an upcoming trip or not while my 189 visa is still under processing.
> 
> Under the update us tab there's nothing about travel plans. The closest I can think of is the "Changes in circumstances" but I'm guessing it's for permanent changes since it says "Give details of the information in this application that is no longer current". I will only be gone for 3 weeks then coming back home.
> 
> Change of address form doesn't make sense either since I'm not changing my permanent address and I'll be staying in multiple places and hotels during my trip.




I would suggest that you email your CO.
I did the same but my travel was for 12 weeks. 
But I would suggest that you email them your travel dates in detail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denizu

ethical.prodigy said:


> Folks,
> 
> Can emails be considered as evidence after notarization?
> 
> Please share if you have done it.


evidence of what mate? could you ask it more specific?

if you mean relationship evidence, the answer is yes.

i provided my e-mail history with my wife to DIBP (without notarization)


----------



## vikaschandra

ramanjot kaur said:


> MOHALI AND CHANDIGARH ALERT
> 
> After 11months to visa lodge
> I had physical verification today at 9.30am in my current company. One foreigner lady and indian man visited my location and verified my details from HR and me. It lasted for 40mins.


THE Number of physical verification seems yo be increasing. With verification hope the number of grants increase too


----------



## vikaschandra

justin787 said:


> I'm getting conflicted answers regarding whether I should notify the DIBP of an upcoming trip or not while my 189 visa is still under processing.
> 
> Under the update us tab there's nothing about travel plans. The closest I can think of is the "Changes in circumstances" but I'm guessing it's for permanent changes since it says "Give details of the information in this application that is no longer current". I will only be gone for 3 weeks then coming back home.
> 
> Change of address form doesn't make sense either since I'm not changing my permanent address and I'll be staying in multiple places and hotels during my trip.


If your address changes temporarily for more than 14 days you should update dibp atleast with your contact details. Use for 929 to update them


----------



## andreyx108b

gauravghai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just being curious as many others. I have lodged for Visa on 21 Jan 17 with medical done on 11th Feb 17. No CO yet, neither I want any, hoping for direct grant . My application was filed by an agent.
> 
> Can anyone share their days to grant if they have filed with the help of agent?
> 
> Country: India
> 
> ----------------------------------
> ----------------------------------
> Occupation Code: 263311
> Occupation Name: Telecommunications Engineer
> Assessment at Engineers Australia (EA): 4-Jun-16
> EA 1st Contact (Provisional Degree, Salarly Slips, PF Statements, Business Card of HR): 19-Sep-16
> PTE Test: 24-Sep-16
> PTE Score (L:79, R85:, W:86, S:78): 25-Sep-16
> EA Docs uploaded: 13-Oct-16
> EA 2nd Contact (Degree in 400DPI): 3-Nov-16
> EA Docs uploaded: 7-Nov-16
> EA Assessment result (Positive): 29-Nov-16
> EOI Applied (Age:30, English:10, Education: 15, Experience: 5) 60 Points: 30-Nov-16
> Invite: 7-Dec-16
> Applied for reissue of passport (Spouse Name addition, Spouse Passport: Address/Name Change): 13-Dec-16
> Reissue of passport: 14-Dec-16
> Applied for India PCC: 23-Dec-16
> India PCC Granted (Delayed due to pending police verification of new passport): 12-Jan-17
> Lodged Visa: 21-Jan-17
> Medical: 11-Feb-17
> Visa Grant: Awaited
> 
> --*
> Regards,
> Gaurav Ghai




Based on the stats, for whatever reason - it rakes longer to get a grant when lodged via an agent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sydneyboy

Hii Guys,

I need a quick suggestion from all of you specially Vikas, Andrey and Sultan.

Should I call DIBP to inquire about my status. I have applied through agent and my agent is not even calling me back so I dont think he will call DIBP.

Lodgement Date : 27th Sept 2016
CO Contact: 18th Oct 2016
Information provided including medical and all: 6th Nov 2016.
Since then my application is in progress.
CO Team is Brisbane.


----------



## Krish29

Wait until Monday...

Hope the IMMI portal shows some details.. 



Sydneyboy said:


> Hii Guys,
> 
> I need a quick suggestion from all of you specially Vikas, Andrey and Sultan.
> 
> Should I call DIBP to inquire about my status. I have applied through agent and my agent is not even calling me back so I dont think he will call DIBP.
> 
> Lodgement Date : 27th Sept 2016
> CO Contact: 18th Oct 2016
> Information provided including medical and all: 6th Nov 2016.
> Since then my application is in progress.
> CO Team is Brisbane.


----------



## mebond007

what are the immi portal changes? is there any news link related to that?


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

My suggestion would be to wait patiently. GSM Brisbane is really slow.
One of my friend uploaded all documents and Meds, PCC etc in first week of March-2016 and he never heard from them until he got his grant on 10-Oct-2016. So...



Sydneyboy said:


> Hii Guys,
> 
> I need a quick suggestion from all of you specially Vikas, Andrey and Sultan.
> 
> Should I call DIBP to inquire about my status. I have applied through agent and my agent is not even calling me back so I dont think he will call DIBP.
> 
> Lodgement Date : 27th Sept 2016
> CO Contact: 18th Oct 2016
> Information provided including medical and all: 6th Nov 2016.
> Since then my application is in progress.
> CO Team is Brisbane.


----------



## hamidaims

I have some queries from experts..

Please Please please advice me.

My brother has following points breakup with spouse.

Occupation= Software Engineer
Points breakup:
Age = 25
Education = 15
Experience = 15
English = 0
Spouse = 5
Relative(me)= 10

Total Points = 70 points

1) Will he falls in 189 or 489 ?
2) If he falls in 489 then how much time required to get invitation for this skills occupation? 
3) I have seen that Melbourne is the designated area to get 10 points from relative sponsor. (Am i right). Sydney is not...

4) He has 7 year old child. His child has operated cochlear Implant due to unable to listen. (a little device in his ear). Now he can listen and speak with device like ABC to Z, counting, poems etc but with hesitations. I want to ask that during immigration or medical will this situation cause refusal of case? or during citizenship application or at airport in Australia.

5) Currently his wife is pregnant 5 months. Will there any problem during medical? medical is possible?

Please advice me .. as I have also granted my VISA from your advises...


regards,
Hamid


----------



## rvd

vikaschandra said:


> If your address changes temporarily for more than 14 days you should update dibp atleast with your contact details. Use for 929 to update them


If an applicant resides in a country A for employment and if his native country is B. The applicant passport has his home address of native country B. If Applicant goes for annual leave from A to B for one month. Whether this needs to be considered as change of address or not.

As DIBP has both the address already what should we do in such case.

Thank you.


----------



## kapilarora4

Hi,

Its been 141 days since lodgement, 127 days since first CO contact, 110 days since i provided information. I haven't heard back after that.

I tried calling them 1 month back but there seems be little to no information that could help.

Should I call them again? What questions should I ask to get some helpful information?

Thanks,
Kaps


----------



## rvd

Krish29 said:


> Wait until Monday...
> 
> Hope the IMMI portal shows some details..






> Originally Posted by andreyx108b
> There is NO new processing time.
> 
> The published processing time does not mean you will get within that time - its going to be AVERAGE processing time. The problem is that it seems like 90 days SLA which was commonly used as a point to ask DIBP is going away. It will be applicable to all who applied and will apply.


Nothing to disappoint:

I totally agree andrey. This new average processing time may because DIBP does not want to get disturbed by applicants immediately after 90 days SLA. Now the processing time will be variable (mostly it will be more than 90 days I believe) based on the work loads and pending applications. This is not going to have any impact on timeline of the individual applications.

Personally I feel nothing to cheer on new processing times as a waiting applicant.


----------



## rvd

mebond007 said:


> what are the immi portal changes? is there any news link related to that?




https://www.border.gov.au/News/Pages/global-visa-and-citizenship-processing-times.aspx


----------



## scorpionking

Let's not lose hope. We will wait for the so called "more meaningful data". In my opinion, they will provide something similar to the Case Officer assignment metrics. At least, something better than the vague metrics "75% applications will be cleared within 90 days".



rvd said:


> Nothing to disappoint:
> 
> I totally agree andrey. This new average processing time may because DIBP does not want to get disturbed by applicants immediately after 90 days SLA. Now the processing time will be variable (mostly it will be more than 90 days I believe) based on the work loads and pending applications. This is not going to have any impact on timeline of the individual applications.
> 
> Personally I feel nothing to cheer on new processing times as a waiting applicant.


----------



## rvd

scorpionking said:


> Let's not lose hope. We will wait for the so called "more meaningful data". In my opinion, they will provide something similar to the Case Officer assignment metrics. At least, something better than the vague metrics "75% applications will be cleared within 90 days".


I too wish to see the "more meaningful data" but with lower expectations.

If DIBP provides more detailed information on individual application that would be really great. At least applicants can able to justify the delay of their own applications. Delay is always there and everyone is ready to accept but the question of where/why it is getting delay puts more stress on the applicants.

Lets hope for the best.


----------



## andreyx108b

mebond007 said:


> what are the immi portal changes? is there any news link related to that?




Nothing major. Removal of SLA it seems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Aspiring Candidate said:


> My suggestion would be to wait patiently. GSM Brisbane is really slow.
> 
> One of my friend uploaded all documents and Meds, PCC etc in first week of March-2016 and he never heard from them until he got his grant on 10-Oct-2016. So...




Both are similar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abeden

hello all! just wanted seek an advise. it's been almost 7mos since lodging 189 visa, and just recently i found a company willing to sponsor me. i've a few questions:

1. Will there be a problem if I apply for a working visa (granted i get the nomination) while waiting for my PR?
2. Let's say the working visa is already granted, and then the PR gets granted after a few months, will this nullify the working visa?
3. Just out of curiosity, let's say my PR gets denied, will that cancel my working visa?

Thank you in advance! Will wait for your reply  (i emailed DIBP to ask this but as usual, no reply)


----------



## vutla9992

scorpionking said:


> Let's not lose hope. We will wait for the so called "more meaningful data". In my opinion, they will provide something similar to the Case Officer assignment metrics. At least, something better than the vague metrics "75% applications will be cleared within 90 days".


Hi,

could you please help me about state nomination, for which states we need to lodge application first and for which states just EOI is enough. I am totally confused about this, do we need to apply for NSW state nomination along with EOI or need to wait till we receive invitation.

Thanks & Regards


----------



## rvd

vutla9992 said:


> Hi,
> 
> could you please help me about state nomination, for which states we need to lodge application first and for which states just EOI is enough. I am totally confused about this, do we need to apply for NSW state nomination along with EOI or need to wait till we receive invitation.
> 
> Thanks & Regards


For NSW after making 190 EOI you have to wait until NSW invite to apply for nomination.

For VIC after(or before) making 190 EOI you have to apply on their website for nomination.

Other states wait for expert comments..


----------



## Mudassar_SM

No Grants Reported today.... ??

:closed_2: ?????


----------



## vutla9992

rvd said:


> For NSW after making 190 EOI you have to wait until NSW invite to apply for nomination.
> 
> For VIC after(or before) making 190 EOI you have to apply on their website for nomination.
> 
> Other states wait for expert comments..



Thanks for the quick response


----------



## denizu

day 85, it is the average day to grant on myimmiaccount.. but still waiting...


----------



## mariner86

JasjeetK said:


> Hello Patrons,
> 
> I received my grant mail (Visa 189) today at 1:25PM IST.
> 
> Please see the timeline below for reference.
> 
> ANZSCO - 231214 Ship's Officer
> 
> PTE (L 90 S 90 W 85 R 85) : 03rd October 2016
> 
> AMSA Oral Exam Taken and Cleared : 15th November 2016
> 
> AMSA Assessment Letter Received : 22nd November 2016
> 
> Invitation : 23rd November 2016
> 
> Visa Lodged : 23rd November 2016
> 
> Uploaded Documents Gradually till : 09th December 2016
> 
> CO Contact (Cody from Brisbane) : 19th December 2016 for Indian PCC, Hong Kong PCC and a Letter of Good Conduct from employers.
> 
> Information Provided : 18th January 2017
> 
> Grant : 07th February 2017
> 
> IED : 25th November 2017


congrats man!
Can you please pm your email address?..i am booking for my orals soon and wanna ask you a few questions if that is ok?


----------



## denizu

the forum is very quite in these days, not a good sign :/


----------



## vutla9992

andreyx108b said:


> Both are similar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dear forum members,

could you please help me about state nomination, for which states we need to lodge application first and for which states just EOI is enough. I am totally confused about this, do we need to apply for NSW state nomination along with EOI or need to wait till we receive invitation.

Thanks & Regards


----------



## pratik.itworld

Hello Experts,

It's been 136 days since Visa Lodgement. Uploaded all the documents upfront. But there hasn't been a single CO contact yet.
Can anyone suggest me shall there be any action item for me? What can I do to move my application a step further. I wonder why still no CO contact. Paying this huge visa fee and then you don't get to hear anything from the department is somewhat demotivating.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Few months back I heard DIBP stopped calling services for offshore applicants. 
Is it still so? Can I call them to inquire about my status?


----------



## denizu

pratik.itworld said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> It's been 136 days since Visa Lodgement. Uploaded all the documents upfront. But there hasn't been a single CO contact yet.
> Can anyone suggest me shall there be any action item for me? What can I do to move my application a step further. I wonder why still no CO contact. Paying this huge visa fee and then you don't get to hear anything from the department is somewhat demotivating.


if you havent been contacted by CO yet, you will get direct grant most probabaly. Normally COs are assigned to a case after ~30 days. you have to wait mate, just wait.


----------



## maverick19

abeden said:


> hello all! just wanted seek an advise. it's been almost 7mos since lodging 189 visa, and just recently i found a company willing to sponsor me. i've a few questions:
> 
> 1. Will there be a problem if I apply for a working visa (granted i get the nomination) while waiting for my PR?
> 2. Let's say the working visa is already granted, and then the PR gets granted after a few months, will this nullify the working visa?
> 3. Just out of curiosity, let's say my PR gets denied, will that cancel my working visa?
> 
> Thank you in advance! Will wait for your reply  (i emailed DIBP to ask this but as usual, no reply)




1. If you have already applied for PR and while that gets processed you apply for work visa then your PR application will get cancelled once the work visa is issued to you.
2. Yes
3. Yes. Rejection means you submitted some untrue document, in that case your other visa should also get cancelled.


----------



## indaussi

Hi frds

I have one query, if DIBP enquires about employment verification to employer then which EMAIL they used..


----------



## gauravghai

scorpionking said:


> Let's not lose hope. We will wait for the so called "more meaningful data". In my opinion, they will provide something similar to the Case Officer assignment metrics. At least, something better than the vague metrics "75% applications will be cleared within 90 days".


Hi,
When you say 90 days, from when are they calculated? Is it from date of Visa lodge or last CO contact or something else?


----------



## justin787

denizu said:


> the forum is very quite in these days, not a good sign :/


I think most people went to the 2017 thread. New applicants at least ...


----------



## kanavsharma

RandR on company letter head signed by HR.

10 points from a single firm. 


nit6080405 said:


> @ Mudassar_SM & kanavsharma ,
> Hi Guys,
> Could you please tell, whether you've submitted RnR letters signed by colleague or on Company letterhead signed by HR.
> Also how many points you guys are claiming for Work experience?


----------



## Saadi

maverick19 said:


> 1. If you have already applied for PR and while that gets processed you apply for work visa then your PR application will get cancelled once the work visa is issued to you.
> 2. Yes
> 3. Yes. Rejection means you submitted some untrue document, in that case your other visa should also get cancelled.


1. If you get your PR before work visa, the solution is to withdraw your working visa straightway . 
3. If you have already got your working visa granted and a decision on your PR is negative. It will let you allow to stay in Australia until your work visa expires.


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

indaussi said:


> Hi frds
> 
> I have one query, if DIBP enquires about employment verification to employer then which EMAIL they used..


Through little research DIBP can reach anyone in your company. But generally first attempt is made to the person whose email id is given


----------



## andreyx108b

denizu said:


> the forum is very quite in these days, not a good sign :/




Its normal, towards july it gets quieter... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

denizu said:


> day 85, it is the average day to grant on myimmiaccount.. but still waiting...




Did you have a co contact?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.shankar789

Woohoo... the grant has been granted guys..!! 

Thanks for all the support this forum and its members have given to me. Without which I would not have been able to apply for the visa myself.. I had all the necessary information in this forum and there was great support from the members... 

I have updated my signature so you can look at my timelines.. I have also updated my case in Immi tracker...


----------



## CaJn

ravi.shankar789 said:


> Woohoo... the grant has been granted guys..!!
> 
> Thanks for all the support this forum and its members have given to me. Without which I would not have been able to apply for the visa myself.. I had all the necessary information in this forum and there was great support from the members...
> 
> I have updated my signature so you can look at my timelines.. I have also updated my case in Immi tracker...


Congratulation, All the best!


----------



## scorpionking

90 days from last document submission.



gauravghai said:


> Hi,
> When you say 90 days, from when are they calculated? Is it from date of Visa lodge or last CO contact or something else?


----------



## scorpionking

Congrats Ravi!!!



ravi.shankar789 said:


> Woohoo... the grant has been granted guys..!!
> 
> Thanks for all the support this forum and its members have given to me. Without which I would not have been able to apply for the visa myself.. I had all the necessary information in this forum and there was great support from the members...
> 
> I have updated my signature so you can look at my timelines.. I have also updated my case in Immi tracker...


----------



## Krish29

Congratulations Bro!!


ravi.shankar789 said:


> Woohoo... the grant has been granted guys..!!
> 
> Thanks for all the support this forum and its members have given to me. Without which I would not have been able to apply for the visa myself.. I had all the necessary information in this forum and there was great support from the members...
> 
> I have updated my signature so you can look at my timelines.. I have also updated my case in Immi tracker...


----------



## missemma2005

misecmisc said:


> Congrats. One query based on your above timeline - Can you please confirm that in your 2nd CO contact, after you received VAC2 invoice, then you paid your VAC2 fees and after that your 3rd CO contact happened in which CO asked you for original PCC from overseas? Thanks.


Sorry for the late response and thank you. Yes, that's exactly how it happened

Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


----------



## missemma2005

ibbz87 said:


> hi
> can you please let us know when did you make the vac2 payment?
> also why another contact even after vac2 payment as i have heard that vac2 paymemt usually mean case is decision ready.
> did not you submit singaporr pcc beforehand?
> i am sorry but i am in same vac 2 boat and my uk pcc's one year finished on 2nd feb although i have not visited uk after pcc was issued.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Hi,

VAC 2 payment was made in late October and there was third CO contact after that asking for original Police Certificate. I also thought it means you get the visa if you pay VAC 2 but apparently that's no true.

Also I have never even been to Singapore much less needed a police cert from them

Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

I don't think he would be waiting for your post, after VAC2 payment he received his grant and all his hypothesis are now put to rest 



> Originally Posted by *misecmisc*
> Congrats. One query based on your above timeline - Can you please confirm that in your 2nd CO contact, after you received VAC2 invoice, then you paid your VAC2 fees and after that your 3rd CO contact happened in which CO asked you for original PCC from overseas? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> missemma2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the late response and thank you. Yes, that's exactly how it happened
> 
> Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## rmg123

gonnabeexpat said:


> I for one have lost all hope for au pr. I think I will get nj after a friggin get of wait due to some pathetic reason. Screw this iam going to concentrate only on ca as i got direct ita. This will be my last post in this thread. Thank you all for the tremendous support . Dibp is really unfair. 🙏
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


This is so very demotivating. I am from the November batch.
Not sure if you still check the forums, wishing you luck.


----------



## maverick19

Ahhhh finally!! I got the golden email!!
After a long wait of more than 8 months. Thankful to god, my mum and everyone in the forum!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

maverick19 said:


> Ahhhh finally!! I got the golden email!!
> After a long wait of more than 8 months. Thankful to god, my mum and everyone in the forum!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate!

What a relief this would be, All the best :thumb:

When time permits please update your timeline, experience along with CO office, enjoy the moment.


----------



## chumashankar

maverick19 said:


> Ahhhh finally!! I got the golden email!!
> After a long wait of more than 8 months. Thankful to god, my mum and everyone in the forum!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats


----------



## CaJn

chumashankar said:


> Congrats


Hey mate your timeline is just as mine I've edited from your's below; except that there wasn't a 2nd CO contact and complete silence and I'm onshore!

261111
VISA lodge: 16/09/2016
CO contact: 27/09/2016 - ( GSM Adelaide)
Uploaded: 18/10/2016


----------



## chumashankar

CaJn said:


> Hey mate your timeline is just as mine I've edited from your's below; except that there wasn't a 2nd CO contact and complete silence and I'm onshore!
> 
> 261111
> VISA lodge: 16/09/2016
> CO contact: 27/09/2016 - ( GSM Adelaide)
> Uploaded: 18/10/2016


I am losing hope day by day. It will come one day may be this year or next year


----------



## CaJn

chumashankar said:


> I am losing hope day by day. It will come one day may be this year or next year


My scenario is a bit dicey here, since I'm onshore! 
Only option is to ray:


----------



## Bad_english

I am new here, congratulations to all who got their visa granted. @chumashankar hope you get your approval soon.


----------



## andreyx108b

ravi.shankar789 said:


> Woohoo... the grant has been granted guys..!!
> 
> Thanks for all the support this forum and its members have given to me. Without which I would not have been able to apply for the visa myself.. I had all the necessary information in this forum and there was great support from the members...
> 
> I have updated my signature so you can look at my timelines.. I have also updated my case in Immi tracker...




Ravi congrats! All the best! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad_english

ravi.shankar789 said:


> Woohoo... the grant has been granted guys..!!
> 
> Thanks for all the support this forum and its members have given to me. Without which I would not have been able to apply for the visa myself.. I had all the necessary information in this forum and there was great support from the members...
> 
> I have updated my signature so you can look at my timelines.. I have also updated my case in Immi tracker...


congratulations ravi.shankar. your signature date is very inspiring.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Hi All,

Quick question, do we need to show first cousin (Australian Citizen) in our 189 application?? If yes where?


----------



## andreyx108b

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Quick question, do we need to show first cousin (Australian Citizen) in our 189 application?? If yes where?




I think only forms 80 and/or 1221 aak about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pratik.itworld

maverick19 said:


> Ahhhh finally!! I got the golden email!!
> After a long wait of more than 8 months. Thankful to god, my mum and everyone in the forum!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats a ton buddy. Cheers to your patience.


----------



## Bad_english

Is it mandatory to do "Skill Employment Assessment" or is it optional?
I have my Skill Assessment already done.


----------



## SmartB

maverick19 said:


> Ahhhh finally!! I got the golden email!!
> After a long wait of more than 8 months. Thankful to god, my mum and everyone in the forum!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

andreyx108b said:


> I think only forms 80 and/or 1221 aak about it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What if someone missed it accidentally?? What should he do?


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Bad_english said:


> Is it mandatory to do "Skill Employment Assessment" or is it optional?
> I have my Skill Assessment already done.


Its compulsory


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Aspiring Candidate said:


> What if someone missed it accidentally?? What should he do?


You can attach it to your immi account later


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> You can attach it to your immi account later


Can you elaborate a bit further. Which form to be used?


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Can you elaborate a bit further. Which form to be used?


Form 80 and 1221 can be downloaded from internet


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

I know about form 80 and 1221. Have submitted them. But left the relative question blank. Should I re-do both form 80 and form 1221??


----------



## nmagdy

I am happy to tell you that we received our grants today. This forum has been of great support and it was one of the main sites I logged to during my day.

I wish all the members a speedy grant and please wish us a smooth move and successful life in Aussie.

Below is my timeline
21-11-2016: Visa lodge
28-11-2016: 1st co contact asking for PCC and evidence of employment
2-2-2017: 2nd CO contact asking for PCC to be resubmitted
10-3-2017: Grant
24-11-2017:IED


----------



## vikaschandra

ravi.shankar789 said:


> Woohoo... the grant has been granted guys..!!
> 
> Thanks for all the support this forum and its members have given to me. Without which I would not have been able to apply for the visa myself.. I had all the necessary information in this forum and there was great support from the members...
> 
> I have updated my signature so you can look at my timelines.. I have also updated my case in Immi tracker...


Congratulations Ravi


----------



## vikaschandra

maverick19 said:


> Ahhhh finally!! I got the golden email!!
> After a long wait of more than 8 months. Thankful to god, my mum and everyone in the forum!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations Maverick


----------



## vikaschandra

Bad_english said:


> Is it mandatory to do "Skill Employment Assessment" or is it optional?
> I have my Skill Assessment already done.


Skill assessment is the first thing that should be done to start the entire PR process


----------



## vikaschandra

Aspiring Candidate said:


> What if someone missed it accidentally?? What should he do?


Nothing as it is not mandatory to disclose it


----------



## vikaschandra

nmagdy said:


> I am happy to tell you that we received our grants today. This forum has been of great support and it was one of the main sites I logged to during my day.
> 
> I wish all the members a speedy grant and please wish us a smooth move and successful life in Aussie.
> 
> Below is my timeline
> 21-11-2016: Visa lodge
> 28-11-2016: 1st co contact asking for PCC and evidence of employment
> 2-2-2017: 2nd CO contact asking for PCC to be resubmitted
> 10-3-2017: Grant
> 24-11-2017:IED


Congratulations Magdy


----------



## rameshverma85

nmagdy said:


> I am happy to tell you that we received our grants today. This forum has been of great support and it was one of the main sites I logged to during my day.
> 
> I wish all the members a speedy grant and please wish us a smooth move and successful life in Aussie.
> 
> Below is my timeline
> 21-11-2016: Visa lodge
> 28-11-2016: 1st co contact asking for PCC and evidence of employment
> 2-2-2017: 2nd CO contact asking for PCC to be resubmitted
> 10-3-2017: Grant
> 24-11-2017:IED




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abeden

maverick19 said:


> 1. If you have already applied for PR and while that gets processed you apply for work visa then your PR application will get cancelled once the work visa is issued to you.
> 2. Yes
> 3. Yes. Rejection means you submitted some untrue document, in that case your other visa should also get cancelled.


thanks for answering. decided to wait for the PR (7th month and counting) and not lodge the working visa. really hoping to get the grant soon 

congrats on all the grants!!


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi

Aspiring Candidate said:


> I know about form 80 and 1221. Have submitted them. But left the relative question blank. Should I re-do both form 80 and form 1221??


I think there is something like Notification of Incorrect Answers - kindly look that up


----------



## Sydneyboy

hi Guya,

I want to ask a question, Can I add my sister as my dependent now? She is really my dependent by all means I am bearing her university fees I am remitting her money as well. 

I have all documents to prove that she is my dependent.


----------



## Krish29

Congratulations!!



nmagdy said:


> I am happy to tell you that we received our grants today. This forum has been of great support and it was one of the main sites I logged to during my day.
> 
> I wish all the members a speedy grant and please wish us a smooth move and successful life in Aussie.
> 
> Below is my timeline
> 21-11-2016: Visa lodge
> 28-11-2016: 1st co contact asking for PCC and evidence of employment
> 2-2-2017: 2nd CO contact asking for PCC to be resubmitted
> 10-3-2017: Grant
> 24-11-2017:IED


----------



## indaussi

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> Through little research DIBP can reach anyone in your company. But generally first attempt is made to the person whose email id is given


Generally which Email ID used by CO's to sent the Employment verification.


----------



## Joe55

*Eoi*

Hi,

I received a positive skill assessment as ICT Business Analyst in Sep2016.
Lodged EOI on 4th Oct 2016 under 189 subclass with 65 points
and under NSW for subclass 190 with 70 points

Havent received the invite yet. Can anybody tell me what are the usual timelines.

Regards,
Joe


----------



## rvd

rvd said:


> If an applicant resides in a country A for employment and if his native country is B. The applicant passport has his home address of native country B. If Applicant goes for annual leave from A to B for one month. Whether this needs to be considered as change of address or not.
> 
> As DIBP has both the address already what should we do in such case.
> 
> Thank you.


Congratulations to all who got their grants.. 

Hi Vikas,

Could you please help me to understand about the query in above quote


----------



## mamdouhk

*Grant ! Finally*

I am happy to share with you all that I have received my Grants today for myself and family :whoo:

It has been a long journey and an even longer journey awaits now.

I'd like to thank all of the forum members for their valuable advice and support, I wish that all those who are waiting would get their grants soon.

My timeline
=======
*ICT Systems Analyst*- 261112
*IELTS*: 7
*Total*: 65 

*EOI (189)* - 04 Apr 2016
*EOI (190) NSW* - 06 Jul 2016 - withdrawn

*ITA (189)* - 01 Sep 2016
*VISA lodged (189)* - 1 October 2016
*Medicals(189)* - 1 November 2016
*1st CO contact* - 11 November 2016 - Home (Egypt) PCC
*2nd CO contact* - 11 November 2016 - Home (Egypt) Military service exemption proof

*GRANT* - 10 March 2017 eace:

*IED* - 2 November 2017 lane:


----------



## indaussi

indaussi said:


> Generally which Email ID used by CO's to sent the Employment verification.


Dear Seniors......Pl respond.....Andreyx, vikaschandra, sultan azam


----------



## vikaschandra

mamdouhk said:


> I am happy to share with you all that I have received my Grants today for myself and family :whoo:
> 
> It has been a long journey and an even longer journey awaits now.
> 
> I'd like to thank all of the forum members for their valuable advice and support, I wish that all those who are waiting would get their grants soon.
> 
> My timeline
> =======
> *ICT Systems Analyst*- 261112
> *IELTS*: 7
> *Total*: 65
> 
> *EOI (189)* - 04 Apr 2016
> *EOI (190) NSW* - 06 Jul 2016 - withdrawn
> 
> *ITA (189)* - 01 Sep 2016
> *VISA lodged (189)* - 1 October 2016
> *Medicals(189)* - 1 November 2016
> *1st CO contact* - 11 November 2016 - Home (Egypt) PCC
> *2nd CO contact* - 11 November 2016 - Home (Egypt) Military service exemption proof
> 
> *GRANT* - 10 March 2017 eace:
> 
> *IED* - 2 November 2017 lane:


Congratulations Mahmoud.


----------



## vikaschandra

indaussi said:


> Generally which Email ID used by CO's to sent the Employment verification.


Can't say for sure as the email can be official email address if any locally engaged integrity officer who has been assigned to verify ones case. I wm not sure if the email comes froma specific id. All that can be confirmed is the domain would be border.gov.au


----------



## vikaschandra

rvd said:


> Congratulations to all who got their grants..
> 
> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Could you please help me to understand about the query in above quote


Yes you should fill in form 929 which states the change in address for more than 14 days. It is good practice to do so incase the CO wants to contact you they would have your current address or phone number


----------



## ashwanes

Hello Experts,

I have a query regarding the employment documents and verification for non-relevant work experience. ACS deducted 2 years from 9 years of Work experience. I am not very much confident of my initial 2 years verification from the employer, Also I don't have any payment proofs like salary slips, bank statement for that period. What are the chances of CO asking proofs and verification?




PTE-A :- 71,67,66,68 15/10/2016
ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer 
ACS applied: 23/12/2016
ACS Result : 19/01/2017 (Positive)
EOI : 19/01/2017 (65 Points)
Invitation : 01/03/2017
Visa Lodge : Soon
PCC: xxxx
Medical : xxxxx


----------



## vikaschandra

ashwanes said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have a query regarding the employment documents and verification for non-relevant work experience. ACS deducted 2 years from 9 years of Work experience. I am not very much confident of my initial 2 years verification from the employer, Also I don't have any payment proofs like salary slips, bank statement for that period. What are the chances of CO asking proofs and verification?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PTE-A :- 71,67,66,68 15/10/2016
> ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
> ACS applied: 23/12/2016
> ACS Result : 19/01/2017 (Positive)
> EOI : 19/01/2017 (65 Points)
> Invitation : 01/03/2017
> Visa Lodge : Soon
> PCC: xxxx
> Medical : xxxxx


Enter the details of your previous employment and mark that as non relevant to the nominated occupation code. AFAIK DIBP do not verify the employment which is not relevant to the occupation


----------



## denizu

andreyx108b said:


> Did you have a co contact?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes. co contacted on 16-Jan, I responded on 1-Feb.


----------



## ashwanes

Thanks Vikas for reply.

I have already marked this non-relevant in EOI and I got the invitation as well.

Further, Is this mandatory to submit Roles and Responsibilities letter along with payslips, bank statements etc. I am worried because I don't have any payment proof of this employment neither I am sure about any positive feedback from this employment period.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

denizu said:


> yes. co contacted on 16-Jan, I responded on 1-Feb.


So its 4 to 12 weeks from co contact :bolt:

I will soon cross 12 weeks after 31 Mar. I now think they didn't like my application and its gonna take long time. Some criteria not known to us is not met.


----------



## denizu

ethical.prodigy said:


> So its 4 to 12 weeks from co contact :bolt:
> 
> I will soon cross 12 weeks after 31 Mar. I now think they didn't like my application and its gonna take long time. Some criteria not known to us is not met.


many applicants who lodged in 2017 already have their grants..

on the other hand, there are some applicants waiting since august 2016..

i really dont understand dibp..

there should be fifo (first in first out) rule...


----------



## vikaschandra

ashwanes said:


> Thanks Vikas for reply.
> 
> I have already marked this non-relevant in EOI and I got the invitation as well.
> 
> Further, Is this mandatory to submit Roles and Responsibilities letter along with payslips, bank statements etc. I am worried because I don't have any payment proof of this employment neither I am sure about any positive feedback from this employment period.


No it is not required. Submit evidences only for employment where points have been claimed. No need to worry relax it will just go smooth


----------



## vikaschandra

denizu said:


> many applicants who lodged in 2017 already have their grants..
> 
> on the other hand, there are some applicants waiting since august 2016..
> 
> i really dont understand dibp..
> 
> there should be fifo (first in first out) rule...


No one understands DIBP. FIFO will not work out think about various cases and you will have the answers on why it would not work. 
No two cases are same and hence the processing times differ.


----------



## Wayward

Hi man, which number did you contacted to discuss your case ?


----------



## Sydneyboy

So many grants on 10 March. Congrats to all who have got the visa.

Hope we all get grant soon


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Bro, 

The thing is once your CO receives the documents it seems they send it to verification teams. The CO cannot act upon unless he/she gets feedback from other teams. Thus they don't work in FIFO on lodgment dates, whoevers feedback comes early, the CO will act upon. Till that time they work on other new applications in queue and not necessarily they send other applications for verification. I believe only character checks and health checks must be mandatory for all, which might not take more than 2 months and hence ppl get faster grants. (I am assuming there is zero inefficiency / delays at CO's end  )

So its your CO's perception on your evidences that matter. Some CO's might be liberal while others dont give you benefit of doubt.

At the end let the checks happen for us, it is good for the records.

I recently read in news that they conducted checks after 11 years for a doctor in Sydney with PR, he was from India and was termed as fake and he also worked in US. Such individuals are threat and the reason for checks performed on us lately by DIBP.

Lets hope they complete checks by 6-7 months :fingerscrossed:



denizu said:


> many applicants who lodged in 2017 already have their grants..
> 
> on the other hand, there are some applicants waiting since august 2016..
> 
> i really dont understand dibp..
> 
> there should be fifo (first in first out) rule...


----------



## rvd

vikaschandra said:


> Yes you should fill in form 929 which states the change in address for more than 14 days. It is good practice to do so incase the CO wants to contact you they would have your current address or phone number


Thank you dear..


----------



## raghesh

Can someone share the details on applying for "Partner Visa". Im already in Sydney and need to take dependent visa for my wife and kid. During my visa lodgement, i have added them as non travelling dependents and already done their medicals and police clearance.It will be expiring in 2 months. Which category I need to apply, what all documents I need to front load during visa lodgement? Please guide the way forward.
Thanks,
Raghesh


----------



## superman1

Hello 

can anyone tell on what basis they do the physical verification? and what is this NJL letter?

just curios


----------



## vikaschandra

raghesh said:


> Can someone share the details on applying for "Partner Visa". Im already in Sydney and need to take dependent visa for my wife and kid. During my visa lodgement, i have added them as non travelling dependents and already done their medicals and police clearance.It will be expiring in 2 months. Which category I need to apply, what all documents I need to front load during visa lodgement? Please guide the way forward.
> Thanks,
> Raghesh


check this links for more information 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/801-

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...they+apply+the+applicant+will+be:In+Australia


----------



## vikaschandra

superman1 said:


> Hello
> 
> can anyone tell on what basis they do the physical verification? and what is this NJL letter?
> 
> just curios


The call to verification totally depends on the Case officer and the call to visit the site, do it via phone call or email would thereby depend on the locally engaged integrity officer not sure on what base they use to select this checks.

NJL is Natural Justice Letter which is issued to the applicant in case there is an adverse information received on his/her case. When NJL issued the applicant gets 28 days to provide evidences to support his/her claims. Post additional evidences submission if the CO is satisfied the applicant gets granted if not it leads to visa rejection and could also end up with a ban


----------



## abeden

ethical.prodigy said:


> Bro,
> 
> The thing is once your CO receives the documents it seems they send it to verification teams. The CO cannot act upon unless he/she gets feedback from other teams. Thus they don't work in FIFO on lodgment dates, whoevers feedback comes early, the CO will act upon. :fingerscrossed:


Hi! Sadly, this is not how it went with our case. We lodged on Aug. first CO contact after 13days, asking for Spouse's Proof of English, submitted PTE results September, 2nd CO contact Oct, saying they received it. Nov-Dec-Jan =nothing. Filed a complaint, they replied on Feb saying it is still in the "internal process". Correct me if I'm wrong, but from what I understand internal check means within DIBP? I checked with my previous companies but no verification has been done to date. 

On a lighter note, I would like to congratulate everyone who received their grants!


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Hi friends,

I have 65 scores in 189 and (65+5=70) in 190. I have ticked both the visa classes in a single EOI. Can anybody plz guide that this is the right way or should I file another EOI for 190.


----------



## superman1

Thanks vikas ! i always read your replies to most of the queries and also seen lot of people thanking you for your guidance. you seem to be very knowledgeable than our agents. Thanks for being there for us here. I mean it man ! God bless you


----------



## vikaschandra

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have 65 scores in 189 and (65+5=70) in 190. I have ticked both the visa classes in a single EOI. Can anybody plz guide that this is the right way or should I file another EOI for 190.


This is one way of doing it and is fine.. alternatively you can file multiple Expression of Interest. Separate ones for 190 and 189.


----------



## vikaschandra

superman1 said:


> Thanks vikas ! i always read your replies to most of the queries and also seen lot of people thanking you for your guidance. you seem to be very knowledgeable than our agents. Thanks for being there for us here. I mean it man ! God bless you


Thank you. Appreciate your kind words. I got lots of help and information from seniors here during my visa processing and do understand how it feels when you are left in dark wanting to get some guidance. Trying to share the piece of information anticipating it would help someone meet their dreams

I would like to thank everyone here as well have learnt a lot from you all not that I know everything.. I want to thank my friends to Andrey, Sultan they have been great support


----------



## mastkhare

ravi.shankar789 said:


> Woohoo... the grant has been granted guys..!!
> 
> Thanks for all the support this forum and its members have given to me. Without which I would not have been able to apply for the visa myself.. I had all the necessary information in this forum and there was great support from the members...
> 
> I have updated my signature so you can look at my timelines.. I have also updated my case in Immi tracker...




Congrats bro and best of luck for future


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mastkhare

maverick19 said:


> Ahhhh finally!! I got the golden email!!
> After a long wait of more than 8 months. Thankful to god, my mum and everyone in the forum!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congrats brother!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mastkhare

nmagdy said:


> I am happy to tell you that we received our grants today. This forum has been of great support and it was one of the main sites I logged to during my day.
> 
> I wish all the members a speedy grant and please wish us a smooth move and successful life in Aussie.
> 
> Below is my timeline
> 21-11-2016: Visa lodge
> 28-11-2016: 1st co contact asking for PCC and evidence of employment
> 2-2-2017: 2nd CO contact asking for PCC to be resubmitted
> 10-3-2017: Grant
> 24-11-2017:IED




Many congrats and best of luck for future


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mastkhare

mamdouhk said:


> I am happy to share with you all that I have received my Grants today for myself and family :whoo:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been a long journey and an even longer journey awaits now.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to thank all of the forum members for their valuable advice and support, I wish that all those who are waiting would get their grants soon.
> 
> 
> 
> My timeline
> 
> =======
> 
> *ICT Systems Analyst*- 261112
> 
> *IELTS*: 7
> 
> *Total*: 65
> 
> 
> 
> *EOI (189)* - 04 Apr 2016
> 
> *EOI (190) NSW* - 06 Jul 2016 - withdrawn
> 
> 
> 
> *ITA (189)* - 01 Sep 2016
> 
> *VISA lodged (189)* - 1 October 2016
> 
> *Medicals(189)* - 1 November 2016
> 
> *1st CO contact* - 11 November 2016 - Home (Egypt) PCC
> 
> *2nd CO contact* - 11 November 2016 - Home (Egypt) Military service exemption proof
> 
> 
> 
> *GRANT* - 10 March 2017 eace:
> 
> 
> 
> *IED* - 2 November 2017 lane:




Congrats bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raghesh

vikaschandra said:


> check this links for more information
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/801-
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...they+apply+the+applicant+will+be:In+Australia


Thanks for the info Vikas. But, I need it for my Wife and Kid. So, do I need to go for 801 or 309?


----------



## vikaschandra

raghesh said:


> Thanks for the info Vikas. But, I need it for my Wife and Kid. So, do I need to go for 801 or 309?


I suggest you seek professional help for the correct visa type since I am not sure as this two visa types could be case specific.


----------



## andreyx108b

ethical.prodigy said:


> Bro,
> 
> The thing is once your CO receives the documents it seems they send it to verification teams. The CO cannot act upon unless he/she gets feedback from other teams. Thus they don't work in FIFO on lodgment dates, whoevers feedback comes early, the CO will act upon. Till that time they work on other new applications in queue and not necessarily they send other applications for verification. I believe only character checks and health checks must be mandatory for all, which might not take more than 2 months and hence ppl get faster grants. (I am assuming there is zero inefficiency / delays at CO's end  )
> 
> So its your CO's perception on your evidences that matter. Some CO's might be liberal while others dont give you benefit of doubt.
> 
> At the end let the checks happen for us, it is good for the records.
> 
> I recently read in news that they conducted checks after 11 years for a doctor in Sydney with PR, he was from India and was termed as fake and he also worked in US. Such individuals are threat and the reason for checks performed on us lately by DIBP.
> 
> Lets hope they complete checks by 6-7 months :fingerscrossed:




+1 thats a very good explanation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subz.finwiz

Subscribing to this thread


----------



## dgupt006

ethical.prodigy said:


> Bro,
> 
> The thing is once your CO receives the documents it seems they send it to verification teams. The CO cannot act upon unless he/she gets feedback from other teams. Thus they don't work in FIFO on lodgment dates, whoevers feedback comes early, the CO will act upon. Till that time they work on other new applications in queue and not necessarily they send other applications for verification. I believe only character checks and health checks must be mandatory for all, which might not take more than 2 months and hence ppl get faster grants. (I am assuming there is zero inefficiency / delays at CO's end  )
> 
> So its your CO's perception on your evidences that matter. Some CO's might be liberal while others dont give you benefit of doubt.
> 
> At the end let the checks happen for us, it is good for the records.
> 
> I recently read in news that they conducted checks after 11 years for a doctor in Sydney with PR, he was from India and was termed as fake and he also worked in US. Such individuals are threat and the reason for checks performed on us lately by DIBP.
> 
> Lets hope they complete checks by 6-7 months :fingerscrossed:


Hi Bro, I have not received any update since my last information provided on 24th Dec. I called DIBP last week and they said that no one touched your file since last information provided. Does it mean that my case is already referred for internal or external checks or i should assume that no CO touched it yet at all?


----------



## dgupt006

mamdouhk said:


> I am happy to share with you all that I have received my Grants today for myself and family :whoo:
> 
> It has been a long journey and an even longer journey awaits now.
> 
> I'd like to thank all of the forum members for their valuable advice and support, I wish that all those who are waiting would get their grants soon.
> 
> My timeline
> =======
> *ICT Systems Analyst*- 261112
> *IELTS*: 7
> *Total*: 65
> 
> *EOI (189)* - 04 Apr 2016
> *EOI (190) NSW* - 06 Jul 2016 - withdrawn
> 
> *ITA (189)* - 01 Sep 2016
> *VISA lodged (189)* - 1 October 2016
> *Medicals(189)* - 1 November 2016
> *1st CO contact* - 11 November 2016 - Home (Egypt) PCC
> *2nd CO contact* - 11 November 2016 - Home (Egypt) Military service exemption proof
> 
> *GRANT* - 10 March 2017 eace:
> 
> *IED* - 2 November 2017 lane:


Congrats.....any employment verification happened in your case?


----------



## Sydneyboy

What are the changes that was to come after 13 March. Where did changes come?


----------



## sri33

*Need Suggestion*

Friends,

I have applied 189 visa on Jan-20-2016 and first CO contacted on feb-03-2016 for PCC. After that no communication from DIBP. There was no employment verification with my current and previous employers as per my knowledge. As I requested, My agent sent three mails in a span of 4 months to DIBP to know the status. But we received standard reply the application is in progress.

I would be grateful if you guys could help me to handle this situation based on your experience and knowledge?


----------



## ethical.prodigy

dgupt006 said:


> Hi Bro, I have not received any update since my last information provided on 24th Dec. I called DIBP last week and they said that no one touched your file since last information provided. Does it mean that my case is already referred for internal or external checks or i should assume that no CO touched it yet at all?


dgupt006,

Did you front load evidences after submitting the application? 

I think internal verification checks would have already started for us including on-call employment verification. Generally if we do not receive decision within first 5 months from providing all documents then it has most likely gone for external checks. That means there can be long delay.

This is the stage which is not in our control, we did the best possible from our side.


----------



## CaJn

Sydneyboy said:


> What are the changes that was to come after 13 March. Where did changes come?


I remember seeing a post that DIBP has changed the date to 14/March as most of the states in AU isn't working today. So we will have to wait till tomorrow to see the change!


----------



## ethical.prodigy

sri33 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have applied 189 visa on Jan-20-2016 and first CO contacted on feb-03-2016 for PCC. After that no communication from DIBP. There was no employment verification with my current and previous employers as per my knowledge. As I requested, My agent sent three mails in a span of 4 months to DIBP to know the status. But we received standard reply the application is in progress.
> 
> I would be grateful if you guys could help me to handle this situation based on your experience and knowledge?


Sri33 - 

You seem to be waiting for more than an year. Something went wrong while they validated your evidences. Did you try to call them and ask where is it stuckup? 

Hope things will workout for the best. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ethical.prodigy

CaJn said:


> I remember seeing a post that DIBP has changed the date to 14/March as most of the states in AU isn't working today. So we will have to wait till tomorrow to see the change!


There is no holiday at brisbane..does that mean DIBP brisbane is working?


----------



## CaJn

ethical.prodigy said:


> There is no holiday at brisbane..does that mean DIBP brisbane is working?


I reckon that in the post on a different thread, they mentioned that only call centers work and also that DIBP has changed the date from 13/March to 14/March in their webpage hinting that they don't work today or will need one more day to implement the new update!

ACT, Adelaide (SA), Victoria and Tasmania don't work today! Looks like NSW and QLD are the ones working


----------



## mekabubu

ethical.prodigy said:


> Sri33 -
> 
> You seem to be waiting for more than an year. Something went wrong while they validated your evidences. Did you try to call them and ask where is it stuckup?
> 
> Hope things will workout for the best. :fingerscrossed:


is it always the case, that something went wrong or do you think it may be external checks?


----------



## ethical.prodigy

CaJn said:


> I reckon that in the post on a different thread, they mentioned that only call centers work and also that DIBP has changed the date from 13/March to 14/March in their webpage hinting that they don't work today or will need one more day to implement the new update!
> 
> ACT, Adelaide (SA), Victoria and Tasmania don't work today! Looks like NSW and QLD are the ones working


Yes! I can see one grant in myimmitracker today. They are working


----------



## ethical.prodigy

mekabubu said:


> is it always the case, that something went wrong or do you think it may be external checks?


Yup looks like it is external checks. The evidences submitted were not convincing to verification teams. They go for external checks and physical verifications when internal checks are not enough to certify the evidences as valid.


----------



## dgupt006

ethical.prodigy said:


> dgupt006,
> 
> Did you front load evidences after submitting the application?
> 
> I think internal verification checks would have already started for us including on-call employment verification. Generally if we do not receive decision within first 5 months from providing all documents then it has most likely gone for external checks. That means there can be long delay.
> 
> This is the stage which is not in our control, we did the best possible from our side.


I front uploaded all the docs except my wife's PCC , after 28 days, CO contacted and asked for PCC and i submitted the same on 24th Dec and since then no update.


----------



## jkothap

Hello Everyone, 

A year long efforts have been paid off today. We (myself & wife) both have received our grant letters. 
Our grant is no less than the epic moment happend at oscars 2017  
My application status still showing as "assessment in progress" but individual applicant's status has been updated to "Granted". 
Also I haven't received "EOI removed" email. But got couple of emails from "[email protected]" 
with grant letters. 
Please let me know if am celebrating too early 

I would like to thank forum members sincerely especially Sultan bro, your inputs are very valuable to me and everyone in the community. 
Keep up the good work. Sorry, I am not active in writing replies, but trust me I have read each and every message in visa lodge threads. 
I wish all forum members get their grants super fast especially who lodged in 2016.

My timelines are as below. 

ANZSCO code: 261313 
PTE : 16 Jan 2016 ( 10 points ) 
ACS : 7 Mar 2016 ( 5 points ) 
EOI submitted: 10 Mar 2016 ( 60 points ) 
EOI Updated : 11 Oct 2016 ( 65 points, got updated HR letter from current company) 
ITA : 9 Nov 2016 
I'm married on 17 Nov 2016 and included my wife while lodging. 
Visa Lodge : 20 Dec 2016 
Documents uploaded: 31 Dec 2016 
CO contact : 9 Feb 2017 ( Requested wife's masters transcripts & Resume to support functional english letter i got for her) 
CO team. : GSM Brisbane
IP : 9 Feb 2017 
Visa grant : 13 Mar 2017 ( 8:00 am IST )


----------



## mastkhare

jkothap said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> A year long efforts have been paid off today. We (myself & wife) both have received our grant letters.
> Our grant is no less than the epic moment happend at oscars 2017
> My application status still showing as "assessment in progress" but individual applicant's status has been updated to "Granted".
> Also I haven't received "EOI removed" email. But got couple of emails from "[email protected]"
> with grant letters.
> Please let me know if am celebrating too early
> 
> I would like to thank forum members sincerely especially Sultan bro, your inputs are very valuable to me and everyone in the community.
> Keep up the good work. Sorry, I am not active in writing replies, but trust me I have seen each and every message in visa lodge threads.
> I wish all forum members get their grants super fast especially who lodged in 2016.
> 
> My timelines are as below.
> 
> ANZSCO code: 261313
> PTE : 16 Jan 2016 ( 10 points )
> ACS : 7 Mar 2016 ( 5 points )
> EOI submitted: 10 Mar 2016 ( 60 points )
> EOI Updated : 11 Oct 2016 ( 65 points, got updated HR letter from current company)
> ITA : 9 Nov 2016
> I'm married on 17 Nov 2016 and included my wife while lodging.
> Visa Lodge : 20 Dec 2016
> Documents uploaded: 31 Dec 2016
> CO contact : 9 Feb 2017 ( Requested wife's masters transcripts & Resume to support functional english letter i got for her)
> IP : 9 Feb 2017
> Visa grant : 13 Mar 2017 ( 8:00 am IST )




congrats bro and best of luck for future


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmartB

Congrats


----------



## rmg123

Observation: Everyone with speedy grants are either married or have overseas experience.
Has anyone who is single and doesn't have any overseas experience got a speedy grant in last 3 months?


----------



## ethical.prodigy

jkothap said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> A year long efforts have been paid off today. We (myself & wife) both have received our grant letters.
> Our grant is no less than the epic moment happend at oscars 2017
> My application status still showing as "assessment in progress" but individual applicant's status has been updated to "Granted".
> Also I haven't received "EOI removed" email. But got couple of emails from "[email protected]"
> with grant letters.
> Please let me know if am celebrating too early
> 
> I would like to thank forum members sincerely especially Sultan bro, your inputs are very valuable to me and everyone in the community.
> Keep up the good work. Sorry, I am not active in writing replies, but trust me I have read each and every message in visa lodge threads.
> I wish all forum members get their grants super fast especially who lodged in 2016.
> 
> My timelines are as below.
> 
> ANZSCO code: 261313
> PTE : 16 Jan 2016 ( 10 points )
> ACS : 7 Mar 2016 ( 5 points )
> EOI submitted: 10 Mar 2016 ( 60 points )
> EOI Updated : 11 Oct 2016 ( 65 points, got updated HR letter from current company)
> ITA : 9 Nov 2016
> I'm married on 17 Nov 2016 and included my wife while lodging.
> Visa Lodge : 20 Dec 2016
> Documents uploaded: 31 Dec 2016
> CO contact : 9 Feb 2017 ( Requested wife's masters transcripts & Resume to support functional english letter i got for her)
> CO team. : GSM Brisbane
> IP : 9 Feb 2017
> Visa grant : 13 Mar 2017 ( 8:00 am IST )


Congratulations! all the best


----------



## ethical.prodigy

rmg123 said:


> Observation: Everyone with speedy grants are either married or have overseas experience.
> Has anyone who is single and doesn't have any overseas experience got a speedy grant in last 3 months?


There were many who applied after me and got grants, lots were single. So its not that way. And I am not single and waiting. Trying to prepare myself mentally for long wait


----------



## denizu

dgupt006 said:


> Hi Bro, I have not received any update since my last information provided on 24th Dec. I called DIBP last week and they said that no one touched your file since last information provided. Does it mean that my case is already referred for internal or external checks or i should assume that no CO touched it yet at all?


you provided information on 24/12/16 and no one touched your file :confused2: :confused2:

it is not a good sign for us


----------



## denizu

ethical.prodigy said:


> There were many who applied after me and got grants, lots were single. So its not that way. And I am not single and waiting. Trying to prepare myself mentally for long wait


i cant prepare myself to a long wait bro


----------



## ethical.prodigy

denizu said:


> i cant prepare myself to a long wait bro


Denizu, cheer up! Im sure you will get it in Mar-April. It's brisbane team..gonna take time but result will come. Therz a guy who received grant today after 9 months from brisbane and after 1st co contact he heard nothing until grant.

Do meditation  and get busy with something that will help you either ways i.e. at home country or Australia.

my best wishes!


----------



## ahsan771991

rmg123 said:


> Observation: Everyone with speedy grants are either married or have overseas experience.
> Has anyone who is single and doesn't have any overseas experience got a speedy grant in last 3 months?




Yes mate!!
I got my grant in 68 days. Was offshore , had no local or overseas experience, and single .
Best of luck to you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmg123

denizu said:


> you provided information on 24/12/16 and no one touched your file :confused2: :confused2:
> 
> it is not a good sign for us


I submitted on 13th Dec with all documents and since then haven't had any contact.
Called and was suggested "seems no one has looked at your file till now"
I don't understand the process but I am not questioning them, it's their country's safety and need so they must have a system of priority not just points


----------



## rmg123

ahsan771991 said:


> Yes mate!!
> I got my grant in 68 days. Was offshore , had no local or overseas experience, and single .
> Best of luck to you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It has been 91 days for me.
Did you frontload all your docs? did u get a direct grant or had any CO contact as I haven't had any contact at all. No status change since payment 91 days ago.


----------



## tapanagkumar

rmg123 said:


> Observation: Everyone with speedy grants are either married or have overseas experience.
> Has anyone who is single and doesn't have any overseas experience got a speedy grant in last 3 months?


I have lodged the visa on 19th Feb. No CO has been assigned to my application. People who have applied after me have already got grants. Tensed , irritated and Scared. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sydneyboy

guys...

I logdged one 27th Sept, loaded all document on 6th Nov and still waiting.


----------



## LIPPU PIGGU VERY CUTE

rmg123 said:


> I submitted on 13th Dec with all documents and since then haven't had any contact.
> Called and was suggested "seems no one has looked at your file till now"
> I don't understand the process but I am not questioning them, it's their country's safety and need so they must have a system of priority not just points


Immigration first prefer onshore files, they have minimum quota for offshore files so some files take time to process.
Be patience you will get good result soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b

rmg123 said:


> I submitted on 13th Dec with all documents and since then haven't had any contact.
> 
> Called and was suggested "seems no one has looked at your file till now"
> 
> I don't understand the process but I am not questioning them, it's their country's safety and need so they must have a system of priority not just points




Thats quite normal. You need to take into account 2 weeks of hols meaning you are about 90 days now. You may hear soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denizu

Sydneyboy said:


> guys...
> 
> I logdged one 27th Sept, loaded all document on 6th Nov and still waiting.


I can imagine how frustrated you are 

Hope you get your grant soon.


----------



## denizu

andreyx108b said:


> Thats quite normal. You need to take into account 2 weeks of hols meaning you are about 90 days now. You may hear soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what do you mean by '2 weeks of hols' ?


----------



## andreyx108b

denizu said:


> what do you mean by '2 weeks of hols' ?


Christmas period. It was quiet starting from 23rd of December to the 5th of January.


----------



## denizu

andreyx108b said:


> Christmas period. It was quiet starting from 23rd of December to the 5th of January.


There is 2 weeks of period between CO contact and my information submit, should I take this period into account as well?


----------



## Sydneyboy

Anybody know what are the changes in services standard? I cant see anything on immiaccount.


----------



## ahsan771991

rmg123 said:


> Thanks. It has been 91 days for me.
> 
> Did you frontload all your docs? did u get a direct grant or had any CO contact as I haven't had any contact at all. No status change since payment 91 days ago.




Yes I did front load all my docs , and got an immi commencement mail
That was the only communication 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Folks,

Visa and citizenship processing times will be live soon today. Lets hope we get some good insights on processing time. Will this be useful to only fresh applicants? or something for ppl waiting for grant.

Also it will be interesting to see myimmitracker predictions vs DIBP processing time avg.


----------



## sbm1986

Hello,

Can someone please assist me with few questions - I submitted my EOI on Mar 1st 2017 for 2544 Registered Nurse category with 65 points under subclass 189. I want to know if I can expect to receive invite in March 15th 2017 round? How long will it take to receive visa?

Thanks


----------



## CaJn

ethical.prodigy said:


> Folks,
> 
> Visa and citizenship processing times will be live soon today. Lets hope we get some good insights on processing time. Will this be useful to only fresh applicants? or something for ppl waiting for grant.
> 
> Also it will be interesting to see myimmitracker predictions vs DIBP processing time avg.


Did you stumble upon the update yet? I tried looking for it but in vain. 

Even the news link doesn't have a link to the update, neither anything in my immiaccount.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

CaJn said:


> Did you stumble upon the update yet? I tried looking for it but in vain.
> 
> Even the news link doesn't have a link to the update, neither anything in my immiaccount.


No. Even I can't see the update. I think they said 14 March without the year


----------



## CaJn

ethical.prodigy said:


> No. Even I can't see the update. I think they said 14 March without the year


So the wait continues, even for this 

We are being taught patience!


----------



## andreyx108b

CaJn said:


> Did you stumble upon the update yet? I tried looking for it but in vain.
> 
> Even the news link doesn't have a link to the update, neither anything in my immiaccount.


here you go: 

https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...dards/skilled-migration-visa-processing-times 

The below table describes the average processing times for skilled migration visa subclasses.

Priority Group Number	Visa Subclass	Processing Time
1
RSMS (subclass 187)	6 months
2
ENS (subclass 186)	6 months
3	SMP 
(subclass 475, 487, 886)	12 months
SkillSelect SMP
(subclass 190 and 489)	3 months
4	Nominated Occupation on the SOL – Schedule 1
(subclass 495, 496, 861, 862, 863, 880, 881, 882, 883, 885 and 487 if not SMP)	18 months
SkillSelect Independent and Family Sponsored
(subclass 189 and 489)	3 months
5	All visas listed in priority 3 and 4 that are not SMP or Nominated Occupation on the SOL – Schedule 1	Assessment will commence when all cases in priority groups 1-4 are finalised


I can be more precise than them! The average is 85 days!


----------



## katts007

I guess this is the appropriate link.

https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times

For 189 Independent,
75% of applications are processed in 4 Months & 90% of applications are processed in 6 Months.



andreyx108b said:


> here you go:
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...dards/skilled-migration-visa-processing-times
> 
> The below table describes the average processing times for skilled migration visa subclasses.
> 
> Priority Group Number	Visa Subclass	Processing Time
> 1
> RSMS (subclass 187)	6 months
> 2
> ENS (subclass 186)	6 months
> 3	SMP
> (subclass 475, 487, 886)	12 months
> SkillSelect SMP
> (subclass 190 and 489)	3 months
> 4	Nominated Occupation on the SOL – Schedule 1
> (subclass 495, 496, 861, 862, 863, 880, 881, 882, 883, 885 and 487 if not SMP)	18 months
> SkillSelect Independent and Family Sponsored
> (subclass 189 and 489)	3 months
> 5	All visas listed in priority 3 and 4 that are not SMP or Nominated Occupation on the SOL – Schedule 1	Assessment will commence when all cases in priority groups 1-4 are finalised
> 
> 
> I can be more precise than them! The average is 85 days!


----------



## CaJn

andreyx108b said:


> here you go:
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...dards/skilled-migration-visa-processing-times
> 
> The below table describes the average processing times for skilled migration visa subclasses.
> 
> Priority Group Number	Visa Subclass	Processing Time
> 1
> RSMS (subclass 187)	6 months
> 2
> ENS (subclass 186)	6 months
> 3	SMP
> (subclass 475, 487, 886)	12 months
> SkillSelect SMP
> (subclass 190 and 489)	3 months
> 4	Nominated Occupation on the SOL – Schedule 1
> (subclass 495, 496, 861, 862, 863, 880, 881, 882, 883, 885 and 487 if not SMP)	18 months
> SkillSelect Independent and Family Sponsored
> (subclass 189 and 489)	3 months
> 5	All visas listed in priority 3 and 4 that are not SMP or Nominated Occupation on the SOL – Schedule 1	Assessment will commence when all cases in priority groups 1-4 are finalised
> 
> 
> I can be more precise than them! The average is 85 days!


 True, your tracker analytics helps for sure!

We were just trying to see if the above static information is replaced with a live online processing timelines which was reported on the website.


----------



## andreyx108b

Sydneyboy said:


> Anybody know what are the changes in services standard? I cant see anything on immiaccount.




Removed of sla - instead seems to be average of 90 days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

katts007 said:


> I guess this is the appropriate link.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times
> 
> *For 189 Independent,
> 75% of applications are processed in 4 Months & 90% of applications are processed in 6 Months*.


Yes, this is the "dynamic" update we were looking for; so from 3 months it has increased to 4 months for 75% and there is an additional column for another 15% of the applications that is at 6 months. 

Hope I don't fall into the unfortunate 10% without any timelines!


----------



## andreyx108b

CaJn said:


> Yes, this is the "dynamic" update we were looking for; so from 3 months it has increased to 4 months for 75% and there is an additional column for another 15% of the applications that is at 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I don't fall into the unfortunate 10% without any timelines!




I would actually say for 2-5% it is over 12 months


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxibawa

Hi All,

need advice on attaching documents in Visa Application. Is PDF format fine? I read some issues with PDF.
Should i go ahead with PDF??


----------



## CaJn

andreyx108b said:


> I would actually say for 2-5% it is over 12 months
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, may be they didn't want to spell out the extremely long duration for the last 10%. I reckon that on this thread we have about 5-8 people waiting beyond 12 months.


----------



## CaJn

maxibawa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> need advice on attaching documents in Visa Application. Is PDF format fine? I read some issues with PDF.
> Should i go ahead with PDF??


Yes! I'm sure most of us go with PDF, because that is the easiest to concatenate documents; especially to ensure you stay within the 60 attachments limit.


----------



## maxibawa

CaJn said:


> Yes! I'm sure most of us go with PDF, because that is the easiest to concatenate documents; especially to ensure you stay within the 60 attachments limit.


Thanks for quick help


----------



## dgupt006

Finally, by the grace of God and with the help from such an awesome group of you guys, I got the grant for all 3 of us today ..... Andrey I must say your advise is so up to the mark. Thanks a lot everyone and hope all of you waiting for the grant will get it soon.


----------



## andreyx108b

maxibawa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> need advice on attaching documents in Visa Application. Is PDF format fine? I read some issues with PDF.
> 
> Should i go ahead with PDF??




Yes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

dgupt006 said:


> Finally, by the grace of God and with the help from such an awesome group of you guys, I got the grant for all 3 of us today ..... Andrey I must say your advise is so up to the mark. Thanks a lot everyone and hope all of you waiting for the grant will get it soon.


Congratulations to you and your family!


----------



## enygma

dgupt006 said:


> Finally, by the grace of God and with the help from such an awesome group of you guys, I got the grant for all 3 of us today ..... Andrey I must say your advise is so up to the mark. Thanks a lot everyone and hope all of you waiting for the grant will get it soon.


Congrats mate!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

dgupt006 said:


> Finally, by the grace of God and with the help from such an awesome group of you guys, I got the grant for all 3 of us today ..... Andrey I must say your advise is so up to the mark. Thanks a lot everyone and hope all of you waiting for the grant will get it soon.




Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

360 days completed. No contact, no mails,no calls,no visits.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

dakshch said:


> Thanx mate... will reply asap


Hi Dakshch, what's up bro, any updates?


----------



## newtooaustralia

Hi friends. Yesterday i got an email from hr of my last employer in Qatar. It stated that AHC dubai has requested for my employment verification. HR requested for my consent and go ahead to share verification details. I had given the go ahead and HR has also done positive verification. Can someone estimate my grant date?
My timelines are as follows 
Code 233311
Visa lodge 1-1-2017
Medicals finalised on 5-5-2017
Finished docs uploading included pcc, form 80 and 1221 in 17-1-2017
Immi commence email: 23-01-2017
Employment verification 13-03-2017
Grant ???


----------



## kamalendra

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> 360 days completed. No contact, no mails,no calls,no visits.


we are totally lost mate


----------



## ramarajan_me

[/quote]

we are totally lost mate







[/QUOTE]

You guys are not alone..
Day 288..!! Slowly getting there..


----------



## andreyx108b

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> 360 days completed. No contact, no mails,no calls,no visits.




Unlucky. I am sure you will hear soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harinderjitf5

Hi Seniors,

My pcc is going to be expire after two months and still to get grant. My wife and child is non migrant dependant. Due to some issueswe are not living together anf it might lead to divorce(not sure). If her pcc and medical expires and co ask for her pcc then what can be done in this case. How to convince co to processthe case without her pcc ? remeber we are living separated but not filed for divorce yet. Any idea ?


----------



## naomi12

Hello friends,I had applied online for points based skilled visa 189.
today after 6 months i received email from the immigration stating further additional information like this:


(Employment history
Please clarify the following periods of employment. If you were unemployed during any period, please include a separate line for each period, include:
1. How you occupied your time (for example, but not limited to: Seeking employment, Preparing for further study)
2. How you financially supported yourself during periods of unemployment
xxx-xxx


Education information:
Please clarify how you were financially supported during the following period of education:
feb 20010 to feb 2015).


I THINK THIS IS FROM FORM 80?
WHAT DO YOU THIS THIS MEANS.
WHAT SHOULD I REPLY ON THIS?
WHAT SHOULD I DO?SHOULD I JUST REEDIT THE WHOLE FORM 80 FORM AND SEND THEM OR JUST ANSWER THE POINTS AND EMAIL THEM?
PLEASE HELP ME!
THANKS.


----------



## jatti.dhillon11

Hi i need help from experts , i have applied under 189 visa , its been 10 days thay physical verification of my buisness has been done, but when they came that sone renovation was going on in my factory and my company board was not hanging outside but the came inside and took all the information form our senior worker ... but till now i havent heard anything from them m really worried what would be the result ??

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## harinderjitf5

What is your job code and where you from ?



jatti.dhillon11 said:


> Hi i need help from experts , i have applied under 189 visa , its been 10 days thay physical verification of my buisness has been done, but when they came that sone renovation was going on in my factory and my company board was not hanging outside but the came inside and took all the information form our senior worker ... but till now i havent heard anything from them m really worried what would be the result ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## jatti.dhillon11

233512 is my job code and m from mohali

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## jatti.dhillon11

harinderjitf5 said:


> What is your job code and where you from ?


233512 is my code and m from.mohali

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## denizu

it is day 90 since I lodged, and DIBP announced that timing is increased from 3months to 4 months. DIBP must be hating me


----------



## andreyx108b

denizu said:


> it is day 90 since I lodged, and DIBP announced that timing is increased from 3months to 4 months. DIBP must be hating me




Its the average processing time - it has no impact.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denizu

andreyx108b said:


> Its the average processing time - it has no impact.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i think it is not the average. it says "75% of applications processed in 4 months"

as i understand from this statement, they finish 75% of applications in 4 months and 90% in 6 months.


----------



## ausguy11

Means most of the application processed in 6 months?

OR
75% IN 4 MONTHS 

and 90-75 = 15% in 6 months?


----------



## mohnishsharma

harinderjitf5 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> My pcc is going to be expire after two months and still to get grant. My wife and child is non migrant dependant. Due to some issueswe are not living together anf it might lead to divorce(not sure). If her pcc and medical expires and co ask for her pcc then what can be done in this case. How to convince co to processthe case without her pcc ? remeber we are living separated but not filed for divorce yet. Any idea ?


Hello Mate

My timelines are similar to you.

Applied: 26th April 2016
Co Contact: 6th June
Emp Verification (on mail) : 6th Sep
Emp Verification (Physical) : 6th March
Grant : Awaited

Hope we get the grant very soon.


----------



## harinderjitf5

Lets see what happen. Hope get grant for everyone soon.where you from and your job code please.


mohnishsharma said:


> Hello Mate
> 
> My timelines are similar to you.
> 
> Applied: 26th April 2016
> Co Contact: 6th June
> Emp Verification (on mail) : 6th Sep
> Emp Verification (Physical) : 6th March
> Grant : Awaited
> 
> Hope we get the grant very soon.


----------



## mohnishsharma

harinderjitf5 said:


> Lets see what happen. Hope get grant for everyone soon.where you from and your job code please.


I am from Ludhiana, Punjab .....and you?

Job code 221111 ( General Accountant)


----------



## andreyx108b

denizu said:


> i think it is not the average. it says "75% of applications processed in 4 months"
> 
> 
> 
> as i understand from this statement, they finish 75% of applications in 4 months and 90% in 6 months.




I know for fact that 85 days is average. Based in roughly ~4000 cases. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denizu

ausguy11 said:


> Means most of the application processed in 6 months?
> 
> OR
> 75% IN 4 MONTHS
> 
> and 90-75 = 15% in 6 months?


75% IN 4 MONTHS 

and 90-75 = 15% in 6 months


----------



## Wayward

Hi Guys 

Any update for NJL related cases in new timeline?


----------



## Krish29

dgupt006 said:


> Finally, by the grace of God and with the help from such an awesome group of you guys, I got the grant for all 3 of us today ..... Andrey I must say your advise is so up to the mark. Thanks a lot everyone and hope all of you waiting for the grant will get it soon.


Congrats  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pratik.itworld

ahsan771991 said:


> Yes I did front load all my docs , and got an immi commencement mail
> That was the only communication
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


141 days after visa lodgement. Still no CO contact no emails no intimation.
Not sure how to move ahead.


----------



## denizu

andreyx108b said:


> I know for fact that 85 days is average. Based in roughly ~4000 cases.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Processing times
To view current processing times, see the visa page for the specific visa subclass you are applying for. On the visa page, two processing times will be displayed, indicating how long it takes to finalise 75 and 90 per cent of all applications submitted globally. Processing times apply from the date your application is lodged. 

so average will not shift to 120 days. probably their average will remain same, but they guarantee to finalize 75% in 120 days and 90% in 180 days. most probably 10% will go under external checks.

I think new processing times are more clear. it gives us deadlines not averages. 

personally, i hate averages. i need deadlines. if my case passes 180 days, then i can start worry. not now.


----------



## harinderjitf5

From hoshiarpur. 261312 devloper


mohnishsharma said:


> I am from Ludhiana, Punjab .....and you?
> 
> Job code 221111 ( General Accountant)


----------



## harinderjitf5

Any expert ? Vikas, andrey


harinderjitf5 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> My pcc is going to be expire after two months and still to get grant. My wife and child is non migrant dependant. Due to some issueswe are not living together anf it might lead to divorce(not sure). If her pcc and medical expires and co ask for her pcc then what can be done in this case. How to convince co to processthe case without her pcc ? remeber we are living separated but not filed for divorce yet. Any idea ?


----------



## mekabubu

harinderjitf5 said:


> Any expert ? Vikas, andrey


is your status separated on the forms u have submitted to CO?


----------



## vikaschandra

harinderjitf5 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> My pcc is going to be expire after two months and still to get grant. My wife and child is non migrant dependant. Due to some issueswe are not living together anf it might lead to divorce(not sure). If her pcc and medical expires and co ask for her pcc then what can be done in this case. How to convince co to processthe case without her pcc ? remeber we are living separated but not filed for divorce yet. Any idea ?


It is not necessary that they will ask for the PCC once again anticipating the case gets closed within two months time the chances are you might get shorter IED. 

In case it goes beyond 2 months they might request for the PCC hope that they ask only for yours. At this moment all you got to do is wait and pray the application is closed soon.


----------



## Saud131

Hello everyone,

I want to inquire that if I have the required points to get invitation without experience can I do so without claiming the points in the EOI? Please note that the experience is indicated as positively assessed by Engineers Australia. Can I proceed like this or is it necessary to claim experience if it is shown on EA outcome letter?

Please help.


----------



## ahsan771991

pratik.itworld said:


> 141 days after visa lodgement. Still no CO contact no emails no intimation.
> 
> Not sure how to move ahead.




I hope you get your grant soon 
All the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus1984

mohnishsharma said:


> Hello Mate
> 
> My timelines are similar to you.
> 
> Applied: 26th April 2016
> Co Contact: 6th June
> Emp Verification (on mail) : 6th Sep
> Emp Verification (Physical) : 6th March
> Grant : Awaited
> 
> Hope we get the grant very soon.


Hi, Could yoou please tell me, Why they verified physically if it was already done via email


----------



## andreyx108b

harinderjitf5 said:


> Any expert ? Vikas, andrey




They simply ask to re-issue pcc and upload it. if i was in your shoes i would try to get it renewed before and upload it to avoid extra wait in case they request it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohnishsharma

Aus1984 said:


> Hi, Could yoou please tell me, Why they verified physically if it was already done via email


Even I am seeking an answer to this question......

Last time positive verification was happened and then too they chose to verify physically.....

Not sure which direction my case is going to......


----------



## Aus1984

mohnishsharma said:


> Even I am seeking an answer to this question......
> 
> Last time positive verification was happened and then too they chose to verify physically.....
> 
> Not sure which direction my case is going to......


how many years of experience you are claiming & how many employer ? Can you share your job code ? did they inform you before physical verification


----------



## takemeout

Hello everyone, 

Im preparing to lodge a visa , pay fees, and upload documents... there is a tip at the application page stating that pdf files upload is not working fine. 
Has anyone tried recently uploading pdfs? Because uploading files in jpgs + translations would be like hundreds of files. 
Please shed some light


----------



## vikaschandra

takemeout said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Im preparing to lodge a visa , pay fees, and upload documents... there is a tip at the application page stating that pdf files upload is not working fine.
> Has anyone tried recently uploading pdfs? Because uploading files in jpgs + translations would be like hundreds of files.
> Please shed some light


You will get the option to upload files only aftet the fees is paid. Hopefully by then the pdf upload issue if any would be resolved. You can try uploading a PDF document and see if it works. At times the messages which were posted for previous issues are left out


----------



## guru1234

Hi I have loged visa as mechanical engineer last co contact in oct after that silence.. Any mechanical engineer who logged visa in oct


----------



## guru1234

Please reply


----------



## takemeout

vikaschandra said:


> takemeout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> Im preparing to lodge a visa , pay fees, and upload documents... there is a tip at the application page stating that pdf files upload is not working fine.
> Has anyone tried recently uploading pdfs? Because uploading files in jpgs + translations would be like hundreds of files.
> Please shed some light
> 
> 
> 
> You will get the option to upload files only aftet the fees is paid. Hopefully by then the pdf upload issue if any would be resolved. You can try uploading a PDF document and see if it works. At times the messages which were posted for previous issues are left out
Click to expand...


One other little question for form 80/1221. Is it okay to type on file and just scan the signature? Or all should by pen?


----------



## DK936

guru1234 said:


> Hi I have loged visa as mechanical engineer last co contact in oct after that silence.. Any mechanical engineer who logged visa in oct


Hi,

Yes, I lodged my visa on Oct. Now in waiting game.

BR
Karthick


----------



## DK936

*CanadaPR*

Hi,

Do u guys know any good forum for Canada PR just like this amazing one?


----------



## CaJn

guru1234 said:


> Hi I have loged visa as mechanical engineer last co contact in oct after that silence.. Any mechanical engineer who logged visa in oct





DK936 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, I lodged my visa on Oct. Now in waiting game.
> 
> BR
> Karthick


There are quite a few of us waiting with similar timelines i.e. applied in sep / oct '16.

Though I'm not a mechanical engineer, I applied in sep and first CO contact was in the same month for which I replied in Oct and silence after that!


----------



## Pady

guru1234 said:


> Hi I have loged visa as mechanical engineer last co contact in oct after that silence.. Any mechanical engineer who logged visa in oct


same here


----------



## ashishjain

*Cheers ! All the Best !*

Very disheartening! May you get your grant soon and not the NJL !




gonnabeexpat said:


> I for one have lost all hope for au pr. I think I will get nj after a friggin get of wait due to some pathetic reason. Screw this iam going to concentrate only on ca as i got direct ita. This will be my last post in this thread. Thank you all for the tremendous support . Dibp is really unfair. 🙏
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar

guru1234 said:


> Hi I have loged visa as mechanical engineer last co contact in oct after that silence.. Any mechanical engineer who logged visa in oct


I am also waiting since Sep 2016


----------



## chumashankar

gonnabeexpat said:


> I for one have lost all hope for au pr. I think I will get nj after a friggin get of wait due to some pathetic reason. Screw this iam going to concentrate only on ca as i got direct ita. This will be my last post in this thread. Thank you all for the tremendous support . Dibp is really unfair. 🙏
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


All the best


----------



## tomk777

Hello all, i have a question and i hope that you can help , 
I am in a situation where i know that my last working day with my current employer is in 3 months time , this is when the contract will end . Should i mention this in my visa application as the end date of my current employment ? And if i do so , what documents are required and how would this impact employment verification if it happens?

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## gnuttung

Hello all. 

I have been waiting for my visa since 2016 Apr. My problem is that me, my wife and my daughter are in 1 application and our health assessments have different expiry date. After I cleared my heath assessment, it took them quite sometime to take a look at my case and ask my daughter for re-exam. After I cleared my daughter health assessment, I guess they'd ask for form 815. So I signed it and uploaded. 6 weeks later, I received email asking to sign form 815  I signed it again and upload. But now my health assessment is going to be expired soon and they haven't come back. 

My questions are: 
1. Do we have to wait for them to ask for form 815 then we can upload or the CO just didn't take a look at what documents I have uploaded?
2. Is it a must to re-exam when your health assessment is expired or there may be some exceptions?
3. Can I ask them to drop all our 3 health assessment results to re-exam all at the same time? It can never end if this situation continue. 
4. Anything else should I do?

Thank you all.


----------



## chumashankar

gnuttung said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I have been waiting for my visa since 2016 Apr. My problem is that me, my wife and my daughter are in 1 application and our health assessments have different expiry date. After I cleared my heath assessment, it took them quite sometime to take a look at my case and ask my daughter for re-exam. After I cleared my daughter health assessment, I guess they'd ask for form 815. So I signed it and uploaded. 6 weeks later, I received email asking to sign form 815  I signed it again and upload. But now my health assessment is going to be expired soon and they haven't come back.
> 
> My questions are:
> 1. Do we have to wait for them to ask for form 815 then we can upload or the CO just didn't take a look at what documents I have uploaded?
> 2. Is it a must to re-exam when your health assessment is expired or there may be some exceptions?
> 3. Can I ask them to drop all our 3 health assessment results to re-exam all at the same time? It can never end if this situation continue.
> 4. Anything else should I do?
> 
> Thank you all.


Wait for CO to contact you


----------



## chumashankar

tomk777 said:


> Hello all, i have a question and i hope that you can help ,
> I am in a situation where i know that my last working day with my current employer is in 3 months time , this is when the contract will end . Should i mention this in my visa application as the end date of my current employment ? And if i do so , what documents are required and how would this impact employment verification if it happens?
> 
> Thanks and Regards.


Don't mention anything now about future. Proceed with visa application. Inform them after leaving the job by change of circumstances form. Never know you may get grant in one month.


----------



## jatin1011

Hi Guys,

My brother is working as Quality Analyst in an India firm and he wants to apply for the PR. any suggestions as to for what role he can chose from the SOL list or CSOL?

Regards,
Jay


----------



## nikhil_k

Hi Guys where shouls i point to friends who are lodging the visa in 2017....is there a another group like this one ?

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
Grant:7th Feb 2017


----------



## jatin1011

Hi Guys,

My brother has done Bachelor of Science in Information technology (BSc I.T.). this is a 3 year program and units are quite similar to the Btech/MCA ones. Do you guys have any idea whether he can go for the assessment of Software Engineer code in ACS? Will his 3 year degree be recognized by ACS?
Please help.

Regards,
Jay


----------



## nikhil_k

naomi12 said:


> Hello friends,I had applied online for points based skilled visa 189.
> today after 6 months i received email from the immigration stating further additional information like this:
> 
> 
> (Employment history
> Please clarify the following periods of employment. If you were unemployed during any period, please include a separate line for each period, include:
> 1. How you occupied your time (for example, but not limited to: Seeking employment, Preparing for further study)
> 2. How you financially supported yourself during periods of unemployment
> xxx-xxx
> 
> 
> Education information:
> Please clarify how you were financially supported during the following period of education:
> feb 20010 to feb 2015).
> 
> 
> I THINK THIS IS FROM FORM 80?
> WHAT DO YOU THIS THIS MEANS.
> WHAT SHOULD I REPLY ON THIS?
> WHAT SHOULD I DO?SHOULD I JUST REEDIT THE WHOLE FORM 80 FORM AND SEND THEM OR JUST ANSWER THE POINTS AND EMAIL THEM?
> PLEASE HELP ME!
> THANKS.


Hi Naomi12 
Don't be alarmed by tbis notice,its normal from Dibp to ask these details.
My suggestion and you can always check with seniors is to update the Form 80 for all applicants and provide them the information they are seeking. Do need to provide them info on how you supported yourself during the time period.
Shouls be fine...good luck.

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
Grant:7th Feb 2017


----------



## pratik.itworld

nikhil_k said:


> Hi Guys where shouls i point to friends who are lodging the visa in 2017....is there a another group like this one ?
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
> Grant:7th Feb 2017


Hi Nikhil,

Here you go!
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...809-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-285.html


----------



## denizu

day 92.. it is average days to grant of brisbane gsm office.

no contact since i provided the information that CO requested.


----------



## julianjai

No grants from GSM Brisbane since 13/03!!!
Does any one shares CO Lisa from Brisbane??. 

I applied on the 25/12/2016. CO contacted on the 23/01 asking for spouse english requisite, PCC and Health Exams. Sent the information on the 30/01 and the email asking for VAC2. So far nothing has happened. I have seen on immitracker that people that applied on the same week i did have got their grants already.

I know patience is the key, but it so easy to say and so hard to deal with.

If any one shares same CO (Lisa Brisbane) i would like to know what has happened to their cases.

Best wishes!

Best wishes


----------



## MG22

*should I be worried*

I lodged on Dec 26 2016 and frontloaded all documents by Jan 3. Nothing has moved since then. Status remains "Received". No CO contact , Np email of any sorts and no Grant 

Should I be worried. Anyone else in similar state for so long. Should I raise a concern with DIBP


----------



## andreyx108b

julianjai said:


> No grants from GSM Brisbane since 13/03!!!
> Does any one shares CO Lisa from Brisbane??.
> 
> I applied on the 25/12/2016. CO contacted on the 23/01 asking for spouse english requisite, PCC and Health Exams. Sent the information on the 30/01 and the email asking for VAC2. So far nothing has happened. I have seen on immitracker that people that applied on the same week i did have got their grants already.
> 
> I know patience is the key, but it so easy to say and so hard to deal with.
> 
> If any one shares same CO (Lisa Brisbane) i would like to know what has happened to their cases.
> 
> Best wishes!
> 
> Best wishes




It is a bad practice to share CO names. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus1984

nikhil_k said:


> Hi Guys where shouls i point to friends who are lodging the visa in 2017....is there a another group like this one ?
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
> Grant:7th Feb 2017


Hi, what they told you when you call DIBP?


----------



## DK936

Krish29 said:


> <[B]SNIP[/B]> [B]Rule 10: Competing forums - kaju/moderator[/B][/quote]
> Thanks you krish


----------



## mebond007

Just called DIBP for the status and was told that since I lodged on 21st Nov. 2016, its within the normal processing time frame. Was told that the new processing times on the website shows its taking 6 months of time frame for normal processing of 189.

The lady flately refused to even check my application and asked to wait till the normal processing time is over atleast.


----------



## CaJn

mebond007 said:


> Just called DIBP for the status and was told that since I lodged on 21st Nov. 2016, its within the normal processing time frame. Was told that the new processing times on the website shows its taking 6 months of time frame for normal processing of 189.
> 
> The lady flately refused to even check my application and asked to wait till the normal processing time is over atleast.


I believe you need lot of luck in getting connected with the right person, I've had such an experience in one instance; even after looking into the file the only response was assessment is in progress. But there are a few who get better response and one among us even was told of a tentative date (positive reply) for grant! Another person was hinted that the processing is over and just few minutes after hanging the call he received the grant.

DIBP mystery continues 

Wishing you luck mate :fingerscrossed:


----------



## abeden

7 months today


----------



## riteshgarg07

Patience paid and finally after a long wait of 114 days by grace of almighty and help you friends received *DIRECT GRANT* for me and my beloved wife. It has been a long wait and a lot of patience has been tested but for sure if had not been people in this forum especially *Vikas and Andrey* it would not have been this day.

Direct Grant after 114 days –* And Yes Brisbane is working…*
All the best to all people waiting around and my special wishes to friend “GonabeExpat” hope you reach Australia before us. I will be active on this forum and shall try to help as much as possible. 

Visa Lodged (189): 24-Nov-2016
ANZCO: Electronics Engineer
Visa Grant: 17-Mar-2017 (Brisbane- Direct Grant)


----------



## denizu

riteshgarg07 said:


> *And Yes Brisbane is working…*


:bounce::bounce::bounce:

congrats mate


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

mebond007 said:


> Just called DIBP for the status and was told that since I lodged on 21st Nov. 2016, its within the normal processing time frame. Was told that the new processing times on the website shows its taking 6 months of time frame for normal processing of 189.
> 
> The lady flately refused to even check my application and asked to wait till the normal processing time is over atleast.


Hi mebond007,

I hope you get your grant soon. Need to ask a quick question.
Can you give me the contact number of DIBP which you called... Coz I have paid VAC 2 payment 3 weeks ago and still waiting for their response. My case is with GSM Adelaide.

Also I have heard they shutdown calling services for offshore applicants.

Thanks


----------



## Krish29

sorry Kaju... i wasnt aware..

hi DK,

you can refer to this also..

Canada Expat Forum for Expats Living in Canada - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad



DK936 said:


> Thanks you krish


----------



## Hasiths

Guys,

I received an invitation to apply for 189. Currently waiting for PCC from USA. Hopefully by May I will receive the PCC. And April first week I will apply for the VISA. So given the current 3 months processing period, after I submit my PCC in May, hopefully I will get the grant in August. May be September or October, I dunno 

My problem starts with my planned wedding. I am going to get married in November. After that my current plan is to migrate in February 2018. But I want to take my wife with me. 

(1) So what are my options to take her with me?

(2) If I take her on a student VISA or a visitor VISA, then apply for the spouse visa inside Australia, Subclass 820/801, will it be a problem because Student and Visitor VISA have a "Genuine Temporary Entrant" requirement? (My Wife will no matter what continue her PhD, so its not that she would leave university after filing for partner VISA).

I am afraid if I do this, when applying for Subclass 820/801, they will make a big deal of it. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## momentum

Manan008 said:


> Hey guys does any one here know a link or group like this for people moving to australia after immigration. I mean do we have to follow any procedures. ?


When are you making your first entry or is it going to be a permanent move? I am visiting mid next month.


----------



## vikaschandra

riteshgarg07 said:


> Patience paid and finally after a long wait of 114 days by grace of almighty and help you friends received *DIRECT GRANT* for me and my beloved wife. It has been a long wait and a lot of patience has been tested but for sure if had not been people in this forum especially *Vikas and Andrey* it would not have been this day.
> 
> Direct Grant after 114 days –* And Yes Brisbane is working…*
> All the best to all people waiting around and my special wishes to friend “GonabeExpat” hope you reach Australia before us. I will be active on this forum and shall try to help as much as possible. 
> 
> Visa Lodged (189): 24-Nov-2016
> ANZCO: Electronics Engineer
> Visa Grant: 17-Mar-2017 (Brisbane- Direct Grant)


Congratulations Ritesh. Patience paid off. Best wishes for your future


----------



## pratik.itworld

riteshgarg07 said:


> Patience paid and finally after a long wait of 114 days by grace of almighty and help you friends received *DIRECT GRANT* for me and my beloved wife. It has been a long wait and a lot of patience has been tested but for sure if had not been people in this forum especially *Vikas and Andrey* it would not have been this day.
> 
> Direct Grant after 114 days –* And Yes Brisbane is working…*
> All the best to all people waiting around and my special wishes to friend “GonabeExpat” hope you reach Australia before us. I will be active on this forum and shall try to help as much as possible. 
> 
> Visa Lodged (189): 24-Nov-2016
> ANZCO: Electronics Engineer
> Visa Grant: 17-Mar-2017 (Brisbane- Direct Grant)


Congrats a ton buddy..


----------



## pratik.itworld

MG22 said:


> I lodged on Dec 26 2016 and frontloaded all documents by Jan 3. Nothing has moved since then. Status remains "Received". No CO contact , Np email of any sorts and no Grant
> 
> Should I be worried. Anyone else in similar state for so long. Should I raise a concern with DIBP


I had lodged the application on 24th Oct. All documents uploaded upfront by November 2nd week except my wife's (non migrant partner) medical as she was asked to undergo sputum test, result of which came in Feb and I am still waiting.
No status updates no CO contact.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Saraaa said:


> With Manan been lucky today, its just us and a couple of more candidates left from sept/Oct gang.
> Yours must be on way too as ur team's Brisbane too.
> 
> Don't know what's holding up my case though.


Add me the unlucky list..


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

ethical.prodigy said:


> Folks, I have a query.
> 
> If one changes job, will it impact the on-going visa processing. I think we can communicate CO by change of circumstances, but will it have any adverse impact on visa decision or cause further delays?
> 
> did anyone of you witness a case where person has changed job after visa application and received the grant while in new job?


Hi Prodigy,

I changed my job effective from 01 Nov 2016 and informed DIBP through form 1022 about change of current employer and residential address. They acknowledged and I am waiting now.


----------



## DK936

Krish29 said:


> sorry Kaju... i wasnt aware..
> 
> hi DK,
> 
> you can refer to this also..
> 
> Canada Expat Forum for Expats Living in Canada - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


Thanks krish. Sorry kaju.


----------



## DK936

riteshgarg07 said:


> Patience paid and finally after a long wait of 114 days by grace of almighty and help you friends received *DIRECT GRANT* for me and my beloved wife. It has been a long wait and a lot of patience has been tested but for sure if had not been people in this forum especially *Vikas and Andrey* it would not have been this day.
> 
> Direct Grant after 114 days –* And Yes Brisbane is working…*
> All the best to all people waiting around and my special wishes to friend “GonabeExpat” hope you reach Australia before us. I will be active on this forum and shall try to help as much as possible. 
> 
> Visa Lodged (189): 24-Nov-2016
> ANZCO: Electronics Engineer
> Visa Grant: 17-Mar-2017 (Brisbane- Direct Grant)


Congrats.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Hi all, i have renewed my passport in order to apply for canada, even though it's going to expire in 10 months. In the update us page , there are no relevant options to select from the reason drop down. Is it ok if i select expired ?




Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

riteshgarg07 said:


> Patience paid and finally after a long wait of 114 days by grace of almighty and help you friends received *DIRECT GRANT* for me and my beloved wife. It has been a long wait and a lot of patience has been tested but for sure if had not been people in this forum especially *Vikas and Andrey* it would not have been this day.
> 
> Direct Grant after 114 days –* And Yes Brisbane is working…*
> All the best to all people waiting around and my special wishes to friend “GonabeExpat” hope you reach Australia before us. I will be active on this forum and shall try to help as much as possible. 
> 
> Visa Lodged (189): 24-Nov-2016
> ANZCO: Electronics Engineer
> Visa Grant: 17-Mar-2017 (Brisbane- Direct Grant)


Awesome, good luck dude. Thanks for your wishes. I have almost forgotten about my au visa application. my focussing on ca now as it's my only hope. Congratulations    

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

gonnabeexpat said:


> Awesome, good luck dude. Thanks for your wishes. I have almost forgotten about my au visa application. my focussing on ca now as it's my only hope. Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hey mate, Good to see you. DIBP has revised the timeline to 6 months, so your grant is very near. Hope we all get it soon!


----------



## Krish29

gonnabeexpat said:


> Hi all, i have renewed my passport in order to apply for canada, even though it's going to expire in 10 months. In the update us page , there are no relevant options to select from the reason drop down. Is it ok if i select expired ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I guess, cancelled should be the option... Did they stamp cancelled seal on your passport?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saud131

Anyone can help in this?




Saud131 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I want to inquire that if I have the required points to get invitation without experience can I do so without claiming the points in the EOI? Please note that the experience is indicated as positively assessed by Engineers Australia. Can I proceed like this or is it necessary to claim experience if it is shown on EA outcome letter?
> 
> Please help.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Krish29 said:


> I guess, cancelled should be the option... Did they stamp cancelled seal on your passport?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


You are right , they stamped cancelled . And i selected the same. Thanks for the confirmation. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmartB

Congratulations to those you got their grants.


----------



## Krish29

gonnabeexpat said:


> You are right , they stamped cancelled . And i selected the same. Thanks for the confirmation.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Np...All the best for CA process but I still believe you will get a positive news from AU soon 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Krish29 said:


> Np...All the best for CA process but I still believe you will get a positive news from AU soon
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your wishes dude  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jatti.dhillon11

Its been 324 days since i lodged feeling hopeless now 😌

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## ausin

How many points ?


----------



## jatti.dhillon11

One month passed since physical verification has been done and again silence , no hopes left now after such a long wait

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## jatti.dhillon11

ausin said:


> How many points ?


65

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## mekabubu

jatti.dhillon11 said:


> 65
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk



was this your first job verification or it happened before? 

one question i had from forum members is that do external checks means emplyment verifiction. I had employment verification done in august 2016, and cannot understand where it is stuck?


----------



## jatti.dhillon11

mekabubu said:


> was this your first job verification or it happened before?
> 
> one question i had from forum members is that do external checks means emplyment verifiction. I had employment verification done in august 2016, and cannot understand where it is stuck?


This is was my first verification after 10 months i lodged visa 189 in may 2016

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## magitheboss

Hi friends and Zaback21

Can you plz confirm an information, 
I don't have income tax documents and payslip for the year 2006 .I already explained and convinced ENGINEERS AUSTRALIA that salary low I don't have income tax document for year 2006 for my first employer 2006 to 2009 and succeed in that. How about the CO during Visa processing? Will they accept since EA already accepted it ? or can I submit bank statement showing Salary for 2006 year ? Will they accept as valid proof 
Thanks for your feedback. 

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

magitheboss said:


> Hi friends and Zaback21
> 
> Can you plz confirm an information,
> I don't have income tax documents and payslip for the year 2006 .I already explained and convinced ENGINEERS AUSTRALIA that salary low I don't have income tax document for year 2006 for my first employer 2006 to 2009 and succeed in that. How about the CO during Visa processing? Will they accept since EA already accepted it ? or can I submit bank statement showing Salary for 2006 year ? Will they accept as valid proof
> Thanks for your feedback.
> 
> Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


It would work if you can you get reference letter from HR mentioning your position, rnr and salary mentioned in it.

If you are claiming points, then it is necessary you need to submit employment letters (offer, service), payslips, bank statements highlighting salary credit in month of DOJ and separation and 2 months for each year (may be jan and dec).

Share whatever evidences you have out of above since you do not have income tax statement.


----------



## magitheboss

ethical.prodigy said:


> It would work if you can you get reference letter from HR mentioning your position, rnr and salary mentioned in it.
> 
> If you are claiming points, then it is necessary you need to submit employment letters (offer, service), payslips, bank statements highlighting salary credit in month of DOJ and separation and 2 months for each year (may be jan and dec).
> 
> Share whatever evidences you have out of above since you do not have income tax statement.


Thanks for your guidance mate 

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


----------



## lizamarie26

Hi All, Im a Filipino and now lodging a visa. In Philippines, we have a so called 'middle name' in our passport (its our mother's maiden surname)
My question is whether this one should be included in stating the "GIVEN NAME" in our application?


Thanks a lot!


----------



## andreyx108b

mekabubu said:


> was this your first job verification or it happened before?
> 
> 
> 
> one question i had from forum members is that do external checks means emplyment verifiction. I had employment verification done in august 2016, and cannot understand where it is stuck?




External checks and emp. ver are two different thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tapanagkumar

30 Days and no CO assigned  261313

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus1984

andreyx108b said:


> External checks and emp. ver are two different thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What are external checks than can you please elaborate?


----------



## tgurmani

nikhil_k said:


> Hi Guys where shouls i point to friends who are lodging the visa in 2017....is there a another group like this one ?
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
> Grant:7th Feb 2017




At which no you have contacted? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Aus1984 said:


> What are external checks than can you please elaborate?


At some point the file may be given to external agencies for final check. One of the agencies performing this checks is ASIO. Google ASIO and you would get an insight on what could the external checks include.


----------



## Sydneyboy

All the best everyone for the coming week. Hope we all get our grants soon


----------



## scorpionking

*PR Grant Received*

Dear Friends,

With great pleasure, I would like to share the good news of receiving PR grant letter this morning. I was one of those who relied on this forum (from my PTE preparation days) and needless to say that, this is one of the best places for people with high aspiration. Thank you for all your support, motivation and tons of information shared by the seniors. 

I got into a bit of tangle when CO requested various additional evidences and clarifications. However, I knew that I can provide all the necessary details. I did submit everything that they have requested (except payslips from 2004 to 2012 and my PF statement) along with a detailed clarification letter.

For those, who are waiting for the grant - If you have submitted all the documents, you need not worry too much. It's matter of time, and your day is coming soon. 

Once again, Thank you all for your motivation and support.

Here is my signature:

Code - ANZSCO 263111
22-Sep-2016: ACS Skill Assessment Positive
5 Nov 2016: PTE 79+ 
5 Nov 2016: EOI Submitted for 189 (Total 65 Points)
21 Dec 2016: EOI Invitation Received
21-Dec-2016: Medicals done
26-Dec-2016: Visa Lodgement
30-Jan-2017: CO Contact for PCC and additional documents
13-Feb-2017: PCC and other documents submitted
20 March 2017: Grant lane:


----------



## rvd

scorpionking said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> With great pleasure, I would like to share the good news of receiving PR grant letter this morning. I was one of those who relied on this forum (from my PTE preparation days) and needless to say that, this is one of the best places for people with high aspiration. Thank you for all your support, motivation and tons of information shared by the seniors.
> 
> I got into a bit of tangle when CO requested various additional evidences and clarifications. However, I knew that I can provide all the necessary details. I did submit everything that they have requested (except payslips from 2004 to 2012 and my PF statement) along with a detailed clarification letter.
> 
> For those, who are waiting for the grant - If you have submitted all the documents, you need not worry too much. It's matter of time, and your day is coming soon.
> 
> Once again, Thank you all for your motivation and support.
> 
> Here is my signature:
> 
> Code - ANZSCO 263111
> 22-Sep-2016: ACS Skill Assessment Positive
> 5 Nov 2016: PTE 79+
> 5 Nov 2016: EOI Submitted for 189 (Total 65 Points)
> 21 Dec 2016: EOI Invitation Received
> 21-Dec-2016: Medicals done
> 26-Dec-2016: Visa Lodgement
> 30-Jan-2017: CO Contact for PCC and additional documents
> 13-Feb-2017: PCC and other documents submitted
> 20 March 2017: Grant lane:



Congratulations and All the best for the better future..


----------



## mekabubu

andreyx108b said:


> External checks and emp. ver are two different thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i thought so too, normally, verification takes place between 2-4 months after application but the thing is that many people recieve natural justice letters 10-11 months after application. , which makes me want to think that verification has happened and natural justice letters are issued during external checks which are normally for those applications who have been in the queue for more than 7 months. what do u think?


----------



## andreyx108b

mekabubu said:


> i thought so too, normally, verification takes place between 2-4 months after application but the thing is that many people recieve natural justice letters 10-11 months after application. , which makes me want to think that verification has happened and natural justice letters are issued during external checks which are normally for those applications who have been in the queue for more than 7 months. what do u think?


I guess after emp. verification has failed - there is an additional sanity checks within the department and approval process of a senior officer, and it takes time.


----------



## andreyx108b

tapanagkumar said:


> 30 Days and no CO assigned  261313
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Its ok) not all get the notification 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamalendra

andreyx108b said:


> I guess after emp. verification has failed - there is an additional sanity checks within the department and approval process of a senior officer, and it takes time.


does it mean, if its taking long even after the emp. verification, chances of being granted is rare??


----------



## HARINDERJEET

scorpionking said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> With great pleasure, I would like to share the good news of receiving PR grant letter this morning. I was one of those who relied on this forum (from my PTE preparation days) and needless to say that, this is one of the best places for people with high aspiration. Thank you for all your support, motivation and tons of information shared by the seniors.
> 
> I got into a bit of tangle when CO requested various additional evidences and clarifications. However, I knew that I can provide all the necessary details. I did submit everything that they have requested (except payslips from 2004 to 2012 and my PF statement) along with a detailed clarification letter.
> 
> For those, who are waiting for the grant - If you have submitted all the documents, you need not worry too much. It's matter of time, and your day is coming soon.
> 
> Once again, Thank you all for your motivation and support.
> 
> Here is my signature:
> 
> Code - ANZSCO 263111
> 22-Sep-2016: ACS Skill Assessment Positive
> 5 Nov 2016: PTE 79+
> 5 Nov 2016: EOI Submitted for 189 (Total 65 Points)
> 21 Dec 2016: EOI Invitation Received
> 21-Dec-2016: Medicals done
> 26-Dec-2016: Visa Lodgement
> 30-Jan-2017: CO Contact for PCC and additional documents
> 13-Feb-2017: PCC and other documents submitted
> 20 March 2017: Grant lane:


O dtz great... congrats dear...:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## scorpionking

Thanks HARINDERJEET. All the best to you too!!!



HARINDERJEET said:


> O dtz great... congrats dear...:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## scorpionking

Thanks rvd. Your Grant is coming soon. All the very best 



rvd said:


> Congratulations and All the best for the better future..


----------



## vikaschandra

scorpionking said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> With great pleasure, I would like to share the good news of receiving PR grant letter this morning. I was one of those who relied on this forum (from my PTE preparation days) and needless to say that, this is one of the best places for people with high aspiration. Thank you for all your support, motivation and tons of information shared by the seniors.
> 
> I got into a bit of tangle when CO requested various additional evidences and clarifications. However, I knew that I can provide all the necessary details. I did submit everything that they have requested (except payslips from 2004 to 2012 and my PF statement) along with a detailed clarification letter.
> 
> For those, who are waiting for the grant - If you have submitted all the documents, you need not worry too much. It's matter of time, and your day is coming soon.
> 
> Once again, Thank you all for your motivation and support.
> 
> Here is my signature:
> 
> Code - ANZSCO 263111
> 22-Sep-2016: ACS Skill Assessment Positive
> 5 Nov 2016: PTE 79+
> 5 Nov 2016: EOI Submitted for 189 (Total 65 Points)
> 21 Dec 2016: EOI Invitation Received
> 21-Dec-2016: Medicals done
> 26-Dec-2016: Visa Lodgement
> 30-Jan-2017: CO Contact for PCC and additional documents
> 13-Feb-2017: PCC and other documents submitted
> 20 March 2017: Grant lane:


Congratulations mate


----------



## scorpionking

Thanks Vikas for your wishes. I must admit that you and Andy are doing a great job for the entire PR aspirant community and hats off to your support. Please continue this support and I am sure you guys will take it to the next level. 

I was one of the beneficiaries of this Forum and ImmiTracker.

All the best!!!



vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations mate


----------



## sultan_azam

riteshgarg07 said:


> Patience paid and finally after a long wait of 114 days by grace of almighty and help you friends received *DIRECT GRANT* for me and my beloved wife. It has been a long wait and a lot of patience has been tested but for sure if had not been people in this forum especially *Vikas and Andrey* it would not have been this day.
> 
> Direct Grant after 114 days –* And Yes Brisbane is working…*
> All the best to all people waiting around and my special wishes to friend “GonabeExpat” hope you reach Australia before us. I will be active on this forum and shall try to help as much as possible. 
> 
> Visa Lodged (189): 24-Nov-2016
> ANZCO: Electronics Engineer
> Visa Grant: 17-Mar-2017 (Brisbane- Direct Grant)


Congratulations Ritesh


----------



## sultan_azam

magitheboss said:


> Hi friends and Zaback21
> 
> Can you plz confirm an information,
> I don't have income tax documents and payslip for the year 2006 .I already explained and convinced ENGINEERS AUSTRALIA that salary low I don't have income tax document for year 2006 for my first employer 2006 to 2009 and succeed in that. How about the CO during Visa processing? Will they accept since EA already accepted it ? or can I submit bank statement showing Salary for 2006 year ? Will they accept as valid proof
> Thanks for your feedback.
> 
> Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


DIBP assess the application independently,

it will be better if you submit bank statements


----------



## sultan_azam

scorpionking said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> With great pleasure, I would like to share the good news of receiving PR grant letter this morning. I was one of those who relied on this forum (from my PTE preparation days) and needless to say that, this is one of the best places for people with high aspiration. Thank you for all your support, motivation and tons of information shared by the seniors.
> 
> I got into a bit of tangle when CO requested various additional evidences and clarifications. However, I knew that I can provide all the necessary details. I did submit everything that they have requested (except payslips from 2004 to 2012 and my PF statement) along with a detailed clarification letter.
> 
> For those, who are waiting for the grant - If you have submitted all the documents, you need not worry too much. It's matter of time, and your day is coming soon.
> 
> Once again, Thank you all for your motivation and support.
> 
> Here is my signature:
> 
> Code - ANZSCO 263111
> 22-Sep-2016: ACS Skill Assessment Positive
> 5 Nov 2016: PTE 79+
> 5 Nov 2016: EOI Submitted for 189 (Total 65 Points)
> 21 Dec 2016: EOI Invitation Received
> 21-Dec-2016: Medicals done
> 26-Dec-2016: Visa Lodgement
> 30-Jan-2017: CO Contact for PCC and additional documents
> 13-Feb-2017: PCC and other documents submitted
> 20 March 2017: Grant lane:



congratulations and good luck


----------



## sultan_azam

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Only because of you all and not because of me, today I got the visa grant for me, my wife and my kid.
> I can't thank enough for all your support, without which it would not have been possible. Few friends like @vikas, @sultan, @andrey, @ashishjain, @kaju need to be mentioned explicitly, as without you all friends this post would not have been written. Thank you dear friends from the bottom of my heart. You all have taught me kindness and generosity as virtues.
> Few friends like daksch and all friends like gonnabeexpat, cajn, justin, mudassar, mastkhare - you all are embodiment of the virtue of patience and I sincerely wish that may you all get your visa very soon. Last but not the least, thanks again dear friends for all your support.
> May all those, who are waiting for their visa, get their visa soon.
> May all sentient beings achieve their desired wholesome goals.



glad to see this post.


congratulations and good luck for journey ahead


----------



## sultan_azam

fugitive_4u said:


> *After all the anxiety that was cooking inside you and all the wild thoughts that came in within now must've been silenced by that gracious CO*


hahaahha.. absolutely correct..


----------



## sultan_azam

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> How do you know you have got your VISA ? Are you sure you are not getting confused seeing any other mail in your inbox ?
> 
> :tongue:


lol...


----------



## sultan_azam

RKS20 said:


> Hi friends,
> Atlast got the golden mail for me, wife and my son.
> Details are as follows:
> 261313 total 70 points 189 visa
> 11th october 2016 recieved invitation
> 5th December 2016 lodged visa
> 12th December co contact for medicals and spouse functional English
> 14th December 2016 sent mail for Vac2 payment request
> 23rd January co contact for form 815 for spouse signed and uploaded on same day.
> 28th February 2017 vac2 invoice generated and paid fees on same day.
> 3rd March golden mail arrived at 3.27 Indian time morning.
> 
> Thanks for all support by forum members and hope a speedy grant for everyone. I was chasing this dream from 2005 and finally succeeded. I know its tough to wait but hope all get their grant soon.
> 
> RKS


congratulations mate.... good luck


----------



## sultan_azam

Gullu_butt said:


> Hello All,
> From last 8-9 months the only thing I do when I wake up is to check my immiaccount. It was a long and difficult phase full of uncertainities. I was a silent memeber of this forum and you guys have been my only motivation for last 8 months. Today by the grace of almighty Allah and prayers of parents I have got my 189 grant.
> 
> EA Submission: 20 Feb, 2016
> EA positive: 7 Jun, 2016
> EOI submit (65 p) PTE=20, Age=30, Edu=15: 8 Jun
> EOI invite: 22 Jun, 2016
> Visa lodge: 3 July, 2016
> CO contact: 23 July, 2016
> Documents Submit: 7 August, 2016
> Grant: 3 March, 2017


congrats and good luck


----------



## denizu

I have just seen that one guy got his grant after 5 days from lodgement 

5 days


----------



## sultan_azam

hamidaims said:


> What a shame idea from seniors....
> Now i realize how people are getting late grants from DIBP.
> One of the seniors in this forum advised me to attach requested document to immi and also inform DIBP through email that you have attached documents to immi.
> I did same today. Suddenly i got auto reply with some sentences.
> The one sentence was "do not inform us that you have attached documents to immi"....
> My this mistake can impect my case negatively...they do not like this type of act. I request seniors "dont play with juniors"


dont get emotional with such type of auto reply mail, please understand it is an auto reply message. 

there have been several instances where CO have asked specifically to inform them regarding information provided.

getting a grant depends on documents submitted and not on these petty things 


good luck.. you will get it soon, dont be bocked down by little(read immaterialistic) turbulence


----------



## sultan_azam

mic490 said:


> Onshore Applicant
> POINTS: 60 -->30(Age)+15(Edu)+10(Eng)+5(Exp)
> 
> EA Outcome : CDR & EXP (+ve)----------------->26-07-2016
> ANZSCO : 233511 (INDUSTRIAL ENGINEER)
> PTE-A : L/R/S/W : 78/71/66/85------------------>20-10-2016
> EOI : SC 189---------------------------------------->20-10-2016
> INVITE: ---------------------------------------------->26-10-2016
> VISA LODGE: (All Documents)-------------------->26-10-2016
> MEDICAL: No Action Required--------------------->01-11-2016
> -----> All process from EA to VISA done by self
> CO ALLOCATED : Adelaide-------------------------->07-11-2016
> REQ, DOCUMENTS : Form 80(Again), Birth Cert(Again), CV, Polio Vacc Certificate
> DOC UPLOADED :------------------------------------>11-11-2016
> 2nd CO ALLOCATED (SKILLED SUPPORT) : ------>20-12-2016
> EMAIL : SUBCLASS SN 190, [DLM=SENSITIVE]
> "Bachelors finished on 21-11-2011 & 1st Job started on 01-01-2012...how you utilized your time and supported yourself financially in this time"
> MY REPLY via EMAIL: --------------------------------->21-12-2016
> "Searched for professional job and financially supported myself by teaching high school students at home "
> Email to CO: 08-02-2017 (Inquired if he needs any further documents, and requested to update my application status)
> RESPONSE: No response from case officer
> Calls to DIBP
> 1st Call: 10-02-2017 (They told me that my Application was last seen on 27th January and still in progress)
> 2nd Call: 21-02-2017 (Veneza) Got standard response that its in process and can't tell you anymore
> 3rd Call: 06-03-2017 (Told complete story of my case, then he contacted the processing team via call and advised me to send email to brisbane team this time([email protected]) as they are ready to see my case. Email sent after 10 mints of call and within next 2 minutes got email that skill set has been removed and Finally got my grant letter (from adelaide team.
> EMPLOYMENT VERIFICATION: No verification done as per my Knowledge as I am in contact with every one in all companies where i worked.
> GRANT CO: RYAN from Adelaide team
> Grant: 06-03-2017
> Thanks to Almighty Allah, my parents and to all those who prayed for me.Thanks to all those who guided and motivated me Specially SULTAN_AZAM, VIKAS CHANDRA, ANDREY.
> I pray to Almighty Allah that whoever is waiting for grant get it soon. AMIN


congratulations and all the best


----------



## pratik.itworld

tapanagkumar said:


> 30 Days and no CO assigned  261313
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


It's around 148 days for me since visa lodgement. All documents uploaded upfront. But No CO assigned yet. It's the Patience test.


----------



## sultan_azam

hamidaims said:


> Yes Yes Yes....... Granted Today........
> 
> What an amazing process of DIBP..
> Got Granted Within 1 month of application submission,


ahhh.. just few posts above you were grieving over some mistake(perceived)

and now you have the grant.

congrats and good luck


----------



## pratik.itworld

Hello Experts,

Its been around 148 days since visa lodgement and no CO contact yet.
It's challenging my patience now. I am thinking to switch my job here as can't just wait like that for visa. What shall be my action item in immi account if I switch my current job. What will be other documents I'll need to provide them.


----------



## indaussi

Dear Frds

Need your kind advise.

i have filed my case in Aug'16 and Afterward, as per last communication, I was asked on 16 November 2016 to submit additional documents such as form 815and attested birth certificate. So I submitted my documents on 17th November 2016.
Furthermore, to find the status of applocation, was sent the mail to dibp last month but reply is still unrecevied...but side by side i asked the same query through their portal, but a very generic reply received like your case is under assessment and will contact if anything needed...

But one thing i did't understand why such delay.....even as per knowledge still no any employment verification done for me.....

what kind of checks they doing in our case.... or might be they are busy to prepare NJL.

So pl suggest...it is adviseable to call GSM Adelaide....if yes then pl share their contact number....

Apart from this, pl share if anything else i can do...


----------



## sultan_azam

kanavsharma said:


> I got my employment verification done at office today. There was an Australian lady and an Indian guy.
> Guy asked every possible thing about my job and the lady asked every possible thing about me from my HR.
> It was unexpected for me as office email address on my docs is obsolete and I updated corrections yesterday only and was expecting more delay.
> The Guy told that they tried called sometime back but nobody answered the call.
> It lasted for 20-25mins only and while I was in conversation with the guy, the lady took HR out for some talk.
> He asked job role, technology used, what my company actually works for, my teams,projects etc
> From hR she asked how she knows me.how they prepare job letter.
> 
> The hr and lady soon joined us and guy said he is satisfied if she has something to ask she can. Gladly she said she is satisfied too and both left the place.
> 
> Every word I spoke was noted down but that guy and he kept on flipping the pages and compared answers with my docs ( ones submitted on IMMI account).
> 
> Luckily I reviewed my letter last week onlu, when i got to know the discrepancies.
> 
> This was first of this kind of verification and so was an interview for my HR as well.
> 
> Thanks to you guys for the guidance.
> Let's see at what pace things move now.


good luck mate


----------



## sultan_azam

indaussi said:


> Dear Frds
> 
> Need your kind advise.
> 
> i have filed my case in Aug'16 and Afterward, as per last communication, I was asked on 16 November 2016 to submit additional documents such as form 815and attested birth certificate. So I submitted my documents on 17th November 2016.
> Furthermore, to find the status of applocation, was sent the mail to dibp last month but reply is still unrecevied...but side by side i asked the same query through their portal, but a very generic reply received like your case is under assessment and will contact if anything needed...
> 
> But one thing i did't understand why such delay.....even as per knowledge still no any employment verification done for me.....
> 
> what kind of checks they doing in our case.... or might be they are busy to prepare NJL.
> 
> So pl suggest...it is adviseable to call GSM Adelaide....if yes then pl share their contact number....
> 
> Apart from this, pl share if anything else i can do...



as per my understanding, cases which involve 815 are finalised soon after applicant signs 815 form, the applicant has to do health check after arriving australia and there is some six months timeframe for that.

dont know why it is taking so long for you.


----------



## indaussi

sultan_azam said:


> as per my understanding, cases which involve 815 are finalised soon after applicant signs 815 form, the applicant has to do health check after arriving australia and there is some six months timeframe for that.
> 
> dont know why it is taking so long for you.



hi sultan

Pl advise...what to do now....to call them or anything else...


----------



## sultan_azam

Alex_Xiao said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Today I finally got my grant letter after long wait! I lodged my application on 21 Dec 2016, and got contacted on 20 Jan 2017. Yesterday I was too annoyed to wait any longer, so I emailed the department asking about my health assessment. The situation is that I had my health assessment early 2016 for my TR and I used the same health assessment for 189. It's about to expire soon so I have the excuse to contact them. I emailed them 6 Mar and today morning (7 Mar at 9:24AM Australian East Time) I got the grant, I suspect that they say my email and remembered me and give me the grant. lol
> 
> Anyway, hope others got their grant soon as well!
> 
> Here's my timeline (Also on Myimmitracker):
> 
> ANZSCO 233411 Electronic Engineer
> Onshore
> Points: Age 25, Edu 15, Aus stay 5, language 20 (65points)
> EOI: 8 December 2016
> Invitation: 21 December 2016
> Lodgement: 21 December 2016
> CO contact: 20 Jan 2017 (For PCC) Brisbane Team
> Provided: 20 Jan 2017
> Grant: 7 March 2017


congratulations..

what is the "must enter before..date in your case" ??


----------



## sultan_azam

RohitKumar14 said:


> Woaahh.. this happened in India ?? :O where do you work buddy ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


i think you havent read this one http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1056546-my-employment-interview-ahc.html


----------



## sultan_azam

usankara said:


> Big salute and thanks to entire gang here for all your guidance.
> 
> Just received golden mail


congratulations mate...


----------



## sultan_azam

harinderjitf5 said:


> Today I got phone call from my previous office that one lady and and one Indian guy visited my previous office. They asked about job responsibilities and some other stuff about my roles. My project manager handled them as HR was not there. They have asked for some physical documents(joining letter, relieving letter etc) which my project manager could not provide because it was in HR's locker and HR was not there. My project manager told them that HR will be available at 2:30 which they said they cannot wait till then. Project manager could only manage to show my attendance and he did answers about job roles and responsibilities.
> 
> So experts what is your opinion about my case ? Any idea if I will get clear or will get NJ ?


i think you will get through...


----------



## sultan_azam

msameerbutt said:


> Dear All,
> It's my first post in this thread I am seeking for your advise.
> 
> I have claimed 65 points 15 for experience, I have been terminated two days before visa lodged as company has decided to close all operations they are operationally closed now except one employee to deal remaining liabilities.
> 
> I have lodged my visa SC-189 app on 19 Nov 2016 and mentioned this in form-80 and form 1221, Co contacted me 8 Dec 2016 regarding other information, the information provided at 20 Dec 2016
> 
> on 13 Feb 2017 I received call from Australian Consulate UAE asking where I am working now and that my former employer is not picking the phone after several attempt, and asked for valid contact details. I again mention to that agent that office may be closed but the parent group of our company can answer the call, later at that day I received an email asking contact detail from the same local verification agent, and I did write them email providing the last remaining employee contact, company's parent group contact and ex-employee contact.
> 
> Two weeks gone but they didn't perform any verification, anyone in this group was into this situation? what will happen now? will they reject my application? or what can I expect now


have you informed them change in circumstances, when the compan closed and you were not working there anymore, if not then inform them..


----------



## sultan_azam

fahim_shahid said:


> By the grace of Almighty, I have received the grant today. It took almost 5 months since I applied on 21st September 2016. I was requested to provided additional documents such as updated Canadian police clearance certificate, some documents for my wife and my job related documents which was a nightmare to collect from my employer. But all is good in the end.
> 
> I want to thank each and every member of this forum for your advice and suggestions. Without those, IMPOSSIBLE is the word. I am in debt to everyone here.
> 
> For those who are still waiting, don't loose hope. One day you will wake up, check you email without any expectations and out of nowhere you will see the awaited grant email.


congratulations...


----------



## sultan_azam

Sydneyboy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need a quick suggestion from all of you specially Vikas, Andrey and Sultan.
> 
> Should I call DIBP to inquire about my status. I have applied through agent and my agent is not even calling me back so I dont think he will call DIBP.
> 
> Lodgement Date : 27th Sept 2016
> CO Contact: 18th Oct 2016
> Information provided including medical and all: 6th Nov 2016.
> Since then my application is in progress.
> CO Team is Brisbane.


calling from offshore wont be of much help


----------



## sultan_azam

ausguy11 said:


> please help me in below case guys:
> 
> earlier i was deployed at client location but now i m shifting to my payroll company.
> 
> should i update this to dibp?


you can update them regarding change in address of work location


----------



## sultan_azam

pratik.itworld said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Its been around 148 days since visa lodgement and no CO contact yet.
> It's challenging my patience now. I am thinking to switch my job here as can't just wait like that for visa. What shall be my action item in immi account if I switch my current job. What will be other documents I'll need to provide them.


form 1022 informing change in work organization


----------



## sultan_azam

ramanjot kaur said:


> MOHALI AND CHANDIGARH ALERT
> 
> After 11months to visa lodge
> I had physical verification today at 9.30am in my current company. One foreigner lady and indian man visited my location and verified my details from HR and me. It lasted for 40mins.


good luck

lot may physical visits by AHC in Mohali region


----------



## sultan_azam

justin787 said:


> I'm getting conflicted answers regarding whether I should notify the DIBP of an upcoming trip or not while my 189 visa is still under processing.
> 
> Under the update us tab there's nothing about travel plans. The closest I can think of is the "Changes in circumstances" but I'm guessing it's for permanent changes since it says "Give details of the information in this application that is no longer current". I will only be gone for 3 weeks then coming back home.
> 
> Change of address form doesn't make sense either since I'm not changing my permanent address and I'll be staying in multiple places and hotels during my trip.


if the trip is more than 14 days then inform DIBP


----------



## sultan_azam

ravi.shankar789 said:


> Woohoo... the grant has been granted guys..!!
> 
> Thanks for all the support this forum and its members have given to me. Without which I would not have been able to apply for the visa myself.. I had all the necessary information in this forum and there was great support from the members...
> 
> I have updated my signature so you can look at my timelines.. I have also updated my case in Immi tracker...


congrats Ravi..


----------



## sultan_azam

nmagdy said:


> I am happy to tell you that we received our grants today. This forum has been of great support and it was one of the main sites I logged to during my day.
> 
> I wish all the members a speedy grant and please wish us a smooth move and successful life in Aussie.
> 
> Below is my timeline
> 21-11-2016: Visa lodge
> 28-11-2016: 1st co contact asking for PCC and evidence of employment
> 2-2-2017: 2nd CO contact asking for PCC to be resubmitted
> 10-3-2017: Grant
> 24-11-2017:IED


congratulations....


----------



## sultan_azam

indaussi said:


> Originally Posted by indaussi View Post
> Generally which Email ID used by CO's to sent the Employment verification.
> Dear Seniors......Pl respond.....Andreyx, vikaschandra, sultan azam


i think they use some embassy email id while sending email for employment verification

not sure, seniors can guide better


----------



## sultan_azam

ashwanes said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I have a query regarding the employment documents and verification for non-relevant work experience. ACS deducted 2 years from 9 years of Work experience. I am not very much confident of my initial 2 years verification from the employer, Also I don't have any payment proofs like salary slips, bank statement for that period. What are the chances of CO asking proofs and verification?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PTE-A :- 71,67,66,68 15/10/2016
> ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
> ACS applied: 23/12/2016
> ACS Result : 19/01/2017 (Positive)
> EOI : 19/01/2017 (65 Points)
> Invitation : 01/03/2017
> Visa Lodge : Soon
> PCC: xxxx
> Medical : xxxxx


you are not claiming points for those 2 years which were deducted by ACS, you need not provide any documents for those 2 years


----------



## sultan_azam

mamdouhk said:


> I am happy to share with you all that I have received my Grants today for myself and family :whoo:
> 
> It has been a long journey and an even longer journey awaits now.
> 
> I'd like to thank all of the forum members for their valuable advice and support, I wish that all those who are waiting would get their grants soon.
> 
> My timeline
> =======
> *ICT Systems Analyst*- 261112
> *IELTS*: 7
> *Total*: 65
> 
> *EOI (189)* - 04 Apr 2016
> *EOI (190) NSW* - 06 Jul 2016 - withdrawn
> 
> *ITA (189)* - 01 Sep 2016
> *VISA lodged (189)* - 1 October 2016
> *Medicals(189)* - 1 November 2016
> *1st CO contact* - 11 November 2016 - Home (Egypt) PCC
> *2nd CO contact* - 11 November 2016 - Home (Egypt) Military service exemption proof
> 
> *GRANT* - 10 March 2017 eace:
> 
> *IED* - 2 November 2017 lane:


congrats and good luck


----------



## sultan_azam

jkothap said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> A year long efforts have been paid off today. We (myself & wife) both have received our grant letters.
> Our grant is no less than the epic moment happend at oscars 2017
> My application status still showing as "assessment in progress" but individual applicant's status has been updated to "Granted".
> Also I haven't received "EOI removed" email. But got couple of emails from "[email protected]"
> with grant letters.
> Please let me know if am celebrating too early
> 
> I would like to thank forum members sincerely especially Sultan bro, your inputs are very valuable to me and everyone in the community.
> Keep up the good work. Sorry, I am not active in writing replies, but trust me I have read each and every message in visa lodge threads.
> I wish all forum members get their grants super fast especially who lodged in 2016.
> 
> My timelines are as below.
> 
> ANZSCO code: 261313
> PTE : 16 Jan 2016 ( 10 points )
> ACS : 7 Mar 2016 ( 5 points )
> EOI submitted: 10 Mar 2016 ( 60 points )
> EOI Updated : 11 Oct 2016 ( 65 points, got updated HR letter from current company)
> ITA : 9 Nov 2016
> I'm married on 17 Nov 2016 and included my wife while lodging.
> Visa Lodge : 20 Dec 2016
> Documents uploaded: 31 Dec 2016
> CO contact : 9 Feb 2017 ( Requested wife's masters transcripts & Resume to support functional english letter i got for her)
> CO team. : GSM Brisbane
> IP : 9 Feb 2017
> Visa grant : 13 Mar 2017 ( 8:00 am IST )


Hey mate.... lots of congrats for the visa grant


what a coincidence... i was roaming in Kuala Lumpur on 13th March

good luck


----------



## sultan_azam

dgupt006 said:


> Finally, by the grace of God and with the help from such an awesome group of you guys, I got the grant for all 3 of us today ..... Andrey I must say your advise is so up to the mark. Thanks a lot everyone and hope all of you waiting for the grant will get it soon.


congratulations


----------



## sultan_azam

Saud131 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I want to inquire that if I have the required points to get invitation without experience can I do so without claiming the points in the EOI? Please note that the experience is indicated as positively assessed by Engineers Australia. Can I proceed like this or is it necessary to claim experience if it is shown on EA outcome letter?
> 
> Please help.


you can proceed without claiming experience points even though EA has assessed it positively

it is your wish whether or not to claim those points in EOI


----------



## scorpionking

Thanks a lot Sultan Bhai. Appreciate your efforts in helping everyone.



sultan_azam said:


> congratulations and good luck


----------



## msameerbutt

sultan_azam said:


> have you informed them change in circumstances, when the compan closed and you were not working there anymore, if not then inform them..


Dear Sultan, 
I have applied for Visa on 19 Nov 2016 and Company was closed on 17 of Nov 2016 and I have mentioned this in application and form-80 and form 1221 already on top of that I have added my Termination letter with my exp letter.

do I still need to tell them?


----------



## jkothap

sultan_azam said:


> Hey mate.... lots of congrats for the visa grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a coincidence... i was roaming in Kuala Lumpur on 13th March
> 
> 
> 
> good luck




Thank u bro..


----------



## sultan_azam

msameerbutt said:


> Dear Sultan,
> I have applied for Visa on 19 Nov 2016 and Company was closed on 17 of Nov 2016 and I have mentioned this in application and form-80 and form 1221 already on top of that I have added my Termination letter with my exp letter.
> 
> do I still need to tell them?


if you have some public information regarding closure of company then it will be helpful

else what you have given is enough


----------



## msameerbutt

thanks for your reply. It's really a paint full wait now. When someone lodged the PR it's mean he has decided to adopt a huge change in his life and career and rest of current circumstances become secondary. 

I have checked your time line also its must be frustrating as I am become now. 
I have already shared public info ex-employee info via email and phone, as I just received a lady phone call from consulate on 13 feb and after that no verification nothing till today


----------



## sultan_azam

msameerbutt said:


> thanks for your reply. It's really a paint full wait now. When someone lodged the PR it's mean he has decided to adopt a huge change in his life and career and rest of current circumstances become secondary.
> 
> I have checked your time line also its must be frustrating as I am become now.
> I have already shared public info ex-employee info via email and phone, as I just received a lady phone call from consulate on 13 feb and after that no verification nothing till today


i can understand your state of mind.... but.... relax.. PR is not the only thing in world... look around... adopt a hobby and enjoy...


----------



## pratik.itworld

sultan_azam said:


> form 1022 informing change in work organization


Hi Sultan,

Thanks for your response. 
so is that the only form I have to submit or do they need any sort of letter from the new company (in case I switch), just like those we submitted to ACS for assessment.


----------



## vikaschandra

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations mate...


Welcome back Sultan


----------



## taylorman

Hey Guys,

I am writing to express my thanks to each of you on the forum. I, just like your all have applied for a visa and still waiting to receive it. And waiting is never easy. Checking our mailboxes (way too) frequently expecting a mail from DIBP is something that we are all familiar with. So is reading incessantly on forums like this one and monitoring trackers to keep ourselves up to date with the latest developments. :ranger:

I've seen so much motivation, help and encouragement being dished out here and sometimes I feel that in-spite of all the anxiety and uncertainty which surrounds this entire situation, this forum always makes me think of things in a positive and hopeful light. :fish2:

So lets continue to support one another in keeping with our own moral values and the values of the country that we might be a part of someday. 

Thanks and have a nice day! :thumb:


----------



## sultan_azam

pratik.itworld said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> so is that the only form I have to submit or do they need any sort of letter from the new company (in case I switch), just like those we submitted to ACS for assessment.


no, form 1022 is enough. 

you have switched company after visa lodge ?? isnt it 

nothing is required from new company in this case


----------



## sultan_azam

vikaschandra said:


> Welcome back Sultan


Thanks Vikas...


----------



## sultan_azam

taylorman said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am writing to express my thanks to each of you on the forum. I, just like your all have applied for a visa and still waiting to receive it. And waiting is never easy. Checking our mailboxes (way too) frequently expecting a mail from DIBP is something that we are all familiar with. So is reading incessantly on forums like this one and monitoring trackers to keep ourselves up to date with the latest developments. :ranger:
> 
> I've seen so much motivation, help and encouragement being dished out here and sometimes I feel that in-spite of all the anxiety and uncertainty which surrounds this entire situation, this forum always makes me think of things in a positive and hopeful light. :fish2:
> 
> So lets continue to support one another in keeping with our own moral values and the values of the country that we might be a part of someday.
> 
> Thanks and have a nice day! :thumb:


Appreciate this... good luck


----------



## magitheboss

Dear Friends 

Just need a info presently I got 8 years of experience with 15 points. Whether if I reach 10 years will I get 5 points for it. 
Thanks 



Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

magitheboss said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> Just need a info presently I got 8 years of experience with 15 points. Whether if I reach 10 years will I get 5 points for it.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


you mean like 20(15+5) points for 10 years work experience ??

what is your occupation code?? are you done with skill assessment ?


----------



## magitheboss

sultan_azam said:


> you mean like 20(15+5) points for 10 years work experience ??
> 
> what is your occupation code?? are you done with skill assessment ?


Yes 
Age************************************************** 30

Qualification********************************* 15

Work exp*************************************** 15 (8 years)

*

Total**** ****************************************** 60

Lodged EOI on 8-Aug-16 for Engineering technologist 

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

magitheboss said:


> Yes
> Age************************************************** 30
> 
> Qualification********************************* 15
> 
> Work exp*************************************** 15 (8 years)
> 
> *
> 
> Total**** ****************************************** 60
> 
> Lodged EOI on 8-Aug-16 for Engineering technologist
> 
> Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


as far as i know engineering technologist have gone prorata and 65 pointers are also getting invite with struggle


----------



## magitheboss

sultan_azam said:


> as far as i know engineering technologist have gone prorata and 65 pointers are also getting invite with struggle


Oh I thought they will clear the pending EOI applications on July 2017.My EOI lodged date is 08-Aug-16 .
Also plz feedback on the experience points. My working experience in Singapore going to be 10 yrs in JUN 2016

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

magitheboss said:


> Oh I thought they will clear the pending EOI applications on July 2017.My EOI lodged date is 08-Aug-16 .
> Also plz feedback on the experience points. My working experience in Singapore going to be 10 yrs in JUN 2016
> 
> Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


you will get 15 points for 8 years of relevant experience, even if it is 10 years you will get 15 points


----------



## mianjahangir

hi, i am not 190 visa seeker but i am in a similar situation i just want to know that my CO asked me to upload some docuements including australian and Pakistan criminal check, they asked me about Pakistan polio certificate which i have already scanned, now the question is do they change status from information requested to assessment in progress when they are actually working on the case and it is near to decision?


----------



## mekabubu

sultan_azam said:


> you will get 15 points for 8 years of relevant experience, even if it is 10 years you will get 15 points


sultan, y was there a delay in your case, your timeline doesnt show.


----------



## andreyx108b

mianjahangir said:


> hi, i am not 190 visa seeker but i am in a similar situation i just want to know that my CO asked me to upload some docuements including australian and Pakistan criminal check, they asked me about Pakistan polio certificate which i have already scanned, now the question is do they change status from information requested to assessment in progress when they are actually working on the case and it is near to decision?


not always


----------



## sultan_azam

mekabubu said:


> sultan, y was there a delay in your case, your timeline doesnt show.


we were blessed with a baby after visa filing, the paperwork and all for new member took time, hence the delay


----------



## pratik.itworld

magitheboss said:


> Yes
> Age************************************************** 30
> 
> Qualification********************************* 15
> 
> Work exp*************************************** 15 (8 years)
> 
> *
> 
> Total**** ****************************************** 60
> 
> Lodged EOI on 8-Aug-16 for Engineering technologist
> 
> Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


Didn't you go for any language points? You can easily get 10 in that. Go for PTE and acquire some more points and update your EOI.


----------



## indaussi

Hi all

Today is 216th day to lodge the visa(offshore candidate) and case is assigned to GSM adelaide.

so i m planning to call DIBP to confirm the status..kindly the share the contact number.

Thanks


----------



## indaussi

Hi all

Today is 216th day to lodge the visa(offshore candidate) and case is assigned to GSM adelaide.

so i m planning to call DIBP to confirm the status..kindly the share the contact number.

Thanks


----------



## magitheboss

pratik.itworld said:


> Didn't you go for any language points? You can easily get 10 in that. Go for PTE and acquire some more points and update your EOI.


Thanks Pratik. Will try up something 

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robi.bd

How to include additional member in application.
its around 400 days and I have new born baby by this team.
I found form 1022 need to fillup. Where to send the document and other suggestion?


----------



## DK936

Hi Guys,

With God's grace, grant has been granted for my spouse, daughter and myself. We Lodged application on 31 Oct, 2016. CO contacted me on 28th Nov for additional information like Form 1221 and Language proof for my wife although provided letter from her college. So I asked her to attend PTE exam and scored enough marks. Press IP button on 19th Dec. 2016. After long wait, I sent Email to GSM Brisbane office for visa status on 20th March evening. Today 21 March, I got grant letter in the eve, 4 PM Singapore time. I am not sure whether it is co-incident or wakeup Email. No Employment verification as far as I know. I have been working in same MNC for 9 years.

Thanks for everyone in this forum for keep me alive for entire one year long Journey. 

Wish everyone will get grant soon. One down from Sep/Oct 2016 gang.

I am happy to help your doubts. Pls Ping me.

Best Regards,
Karthi

My Time line is below;

IELTS Exam : 21 Jun 2016, S7 R6.5 W6.5 L7.5
EA Fast track : Submitted on 17.9.2016 got Positive on 12.10.16
EOI submitted with 60 Points on 12.10.2016
Invitation Received on 26.10.16
189 Visa Lodged on 31.10.16
Brisbane CO Contacted on 28.11.16
Grant date: 21.03.17
IED: 02.11.17


----------



## Krish29

DK936 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> With God's grace, grant has been granted for my spouse, daughter and myself. We Lodged application on 31 Oct, 2016. CO contacted me on 28th Nov for additional information like Form 1221 and Language proof for my wife although provided letter from her college. So I asked her to attend PTE exam and scored enough marks. Press IP button on 19th Dec. 2016. After long wait, I sent Email to GSM Brisbane office for visa status on 20th March evening. Today 21 March, I got grant letter in the eve, 4 PM Singapore time. I am not sure whether it is co-incident or wakeup Email. No Employment verification as far as I know. I have been working in same MNC for 9 years.
> 
> Thanks for everyone in this forum for keep me alive for entire one year long Journey.
> 
> Wish everyone will get grant soon. One down from Sep/Oct 2016 gang.
> 
> I am happy to help your doubts. Pls Ping me.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Karthi
> 
> My Time line is below;
> 
> IELTS Exam : 21 Jun 2016, S7 R6.5 W6.5 L7.5
> EA Fast track : Submitted on 17.9.2016 got Positive on 12.10.16
> EOI submitted with 60 Points on 12.10.2016
> Invitation Received on 26.10.16
> 189 Visa Lodged on 31.10.16
> Brisbane CO Contacted on 28.11.16
> Grant date: 21.03.17
> IED: 02.11.17


Wow!! Congrats Bro!!

All the best👍👍

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DK936

Krish29 said:


> Wow!! Congrats Bro!!
> 
> All the best👍👍
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks Krish.I am about to start the process for Canada PR. But got sweet ending.


----------



## Krish29

DK936 said:


> Thanks Krish.I am about to start the process for Canada PR. But got sweet ending.


Im really happy for you!! All is well!!

Good luck for your future!!👍👍

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tgurmani

DK936 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> With God's grace, grant has been granted for my spouse, daughter and myself. We Lodged application on 31 Oct, 2016. CO contacted me on 28th Nov for additional information like Form 1221 and Language proof for my wife although provided letter from her college. So I asked her to attend PTE exam and scored enough marks. Press IP button on 19th Dec. 2016. After long wait, I sent Email to GSM Brisbane office for visa status on 20th March evening. Today 21 March, I got grant letter in the eve, 4 PM Singapore time. I am not sure whether it is co-incident or wakeup Email. No Employment verification as far as I know. I have been working in same MNC for 9 years.
> 
> Thanks for everyone in this forum for keep me alive for entire one year long Journey.
> 
> Wish everyone will get grant soon. One down from Sep/Oct 2016 gang.
> 
> I am happy to help your doubts. Pls Ping me.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Karthi
> 
> My Time line is below;
> 
> IELTS Exam : 21 Jun 2016, S7 R6.5 W6.5 L7.5
> EA Fast track : Submitted on 17.9.2016 got Positive on 12.10.16
> EOI submitted with 60 Points on 12.10.2016
> Invitation Received on 26.10.16
> 189 Visa Lodged on 31.10.16
> Brisbane CO Contacted on 28.11.16
> Grant date: 21.03.17
> IED: 02.11.17




Congrats bro. Who was your CO team? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kapilarora4

*Congratulations!!!*

Thats great news Karthi, Many more congratulation and best wishes for future endeavors. 

I lodged my Visa on 20th Oct, but after first CO contact on 3-Nov, havn't got anything yet.

Would you please help me, where you found the mail address for brisbane, I actually need to send it to Adelaide, so if you could tell me the source , will be great help.

2ndly, can you forward me the sample of how you wrote the email(subject, body of message), everything matters a lot in this waiting period . :grouphug:

Want to give a try from my side to see if luck turns in favor. 

Thanks in advance. 
Kaps




DK936 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> With God's grace, grant has been granted for my spouse, daughter and myself. We Lodged application on 31 Oct, 2016. CO contacted me on 28th Nov for additional information like Form 1221 and Language proof for my wife although provided letter from her college. So I asked her to attend PTE exam and scored enough marks. Press IP button on 19th Dec. 2016. After long wait, I sent Email to GSM Brisbane office for visa status on 20th March evening. Today 21 March, I got grant letter in the eve, 4 PM Singapore time. I am not sure whether it is co-incident or wakeup Email. No Employment verification as far as I know. I have been working in same MNC for 9 years.
> 
> Thanks for everyone in this forum for keep me alive for entire one year long Journey.
> 
> Wish everyone will get grant soon. One down from Sep/Oct 2016 gang.
> 
> I am happy to help your doubts. Pls Ping me.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Karthi
> 
> My Time line is below;
> 
> IELTS Exam : 21 Jun 2016, S7 R6.5 W6.5 L7.5
> EA Fast track : Submitted on 17.9.2016 got Positive on 12.10.16
> EOI submitted with 60 Points on 12.10.2016
> Invitation Received on 26.10.16
> 189 Visa Lodged on 31.10.16
> Brisbane CO Contacted on 28.11.16
> Grant date: 21.03.17
> IED: 02.11.17


----------



## andreyx108b

DK936 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> With God's grace, grant has been granted for my spouse, daughter and myself. We Lodged application on 31 Oct, 2016. CO contacted me on 28th Nov for additional information like Form 1221 and Language proof for my wife although provided letter from her college. So I asked her to attend PTE exam and scored enough marks. Press IP button on 19th Dec. 2016. After long wait, I sent Email to GSM Brisbane office for visa status on 20th March evening. Today 21 March, I got grant letter in the eve, 4 PM Singapore time. I am not sure whether it is co-incident or wakeup Email. No Employment verification as far as I know. I have been working in same MNC for 9 years.
> 
> Thanks for everyone in this forum for keep me alive for entire one year long Journey.
> 
> Wish everyone will get grant soon. One down from Sep/Oct 2016 gang.
> 
> I am happy to help your doubts. Pls Ping me.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Karthi
> 
> My Time line is below;
> 
> IELTS Exam : 21 Jun 2016, S7 R6.5 W6.5 L7.5
> EA Fast track : Submitted on 17.9.2016 got Positive on 12.10.16
> EOI submitted with 60 Points on 12.10.2016
> Invitation Received on 26.10.16
> 189 Visa Lodged on 31.10.16
> Brisbane CO Contacted on 28.11.16
> Grant date: 21.03.17
> IED: 02.11.17




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

Congratulation Karthi! All the very best :thumb:

Hope the Sep/Oct gang reduces soon :fingerscrossed:



DK936 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> With God's grace, grant has been granted for my spouse, daughter and myself. We Lodged application on 31 Oct, 2016. CO contacted me on 28th Nov for additional information like Form 1221 and Language proof for my wife although provided letter from her college. So I asked her to attend PTE exam and scored enough marks. Press IP button on 19th Dec. 2016. After long wait, I sent Email to GSM Brisbane office for visa status on 20th March evening. Today 21 March, I got grant letter in the eve, 4 PM Singapore time. I am not sure whether it is co-incident or wakeup Email. No Employment verification as far as I know. I have been working in same MNC for 9 years.
> 
> Thanks for everyone in this forum for keep me alive for entire one year long Journey.
> 
> Wish everyone will get grant soon. One down from Sep/Oct 2016 gang.
> 
> I am happy to help your doubts. Pls Ping me.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Karthi
> 
> My Time line is below;
> 
> IELTS Exam : 21 Jun 2016, S7 R6.5 W6.5 L7.5
> EA Fast track : Submitted on 17.9.2016 got Positive on 12.10.16
> EOI submitted with 60 Points on 12.10.2016
> Invitation Received on 26.10.16
> 189 Visa Lodged on 31.10.16
> Brisbane CO Contacted on 28.11.16
> Grant date: 21.03.17
> IED: 02.11.17


----------



## DK936

tgurmani said:


> Congrats bro. Who was your CO team?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

It was Brisbane team. I don't want to mention CO names (Andrey suggestions).

Best wishes for you.


----------



## DK936

*Thanks*

Hi Caps,

Thanks for your wish. 

1) Pls see details on bottom of CO letter. They should have contact details. that is my source.
2) Its very normal Email to them with File number as Subject (Copy and paste it from your CO Email). The body of content is like this, 

"Reference: 

Client name XXXXXX

Date of birth XXXXX

Date of visa application 31 October 2016

Application ID XXXXXXXXXX

Transaction reference number (TRN) XXXXXXXXXX

File number XXXXXXXXXXX

Dear Sir / Madam,

With reference to subject, I would like to check status of my 189 visa application. Case officer requested additional information to process application on 28th Nov.2016. I have provided information on 19 Dec.2016. 

I would be grateful if you could provide status on my visa application.

I have attached document for your reference(CO Letter).

Have a good day" .

Hearty wishes for earlier grant Mate.

Best Regards,
karthi



kapilarora4 said:


> Thats great news Karthi, Many more congratulation and best wishes for future endeavors.
> 
> I lodged my Visa on 20th Oct, but after first CO contact on 3-Nov, havn't got anything yet.
> 
> Would you please help me, where you found the mail address for brisbane, I actually need to send it to Adelaide, so if you could tell me the source , will be great help.
> 
> 2ndly, can you forward me the sample of how you wrote the email(subject, body of message), everything matters a lot in this waiting period . :grouphug:
> 
> Want to give a try from my side to see if luck turns in favor.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Kaps


----------



## DK936

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Andrey.


----------



## DK936

CaJn said:


> Congratulation Karthi! All the very best :thumb:
> 
> Hope the Sep/Oct gang reduces soon :fingerscrossed:


Hi CaJn,

Thanks mate. Wish soon you will get grant letter. Wish good luck for all Sep/Oct 16 Gang.

have a good day.


----------



## sultan_azam

Robi.bd said:


> How to include additional member in application.
> its around 400 days and I have new born baby by this team.
> I found form 1022 need to fillup. Where to send the document and other suggestion?


fill the online form for change in circumstances via immiaccount, inform them regarding change of circumstances

email them baby's birth certificate as of now and request them to add baby in your visa application - [email protected]

get baby's passport and provide them the same

good luck


----------



## sultan_azam

DK936 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> With God's grace, grant has been granted for my spouse, daughter and myself. We Lodged application on 31 Oct, 2016. CO contacted me on 28th Nov for additional information like Form 1221 and Language proof for my wife although provided letter from her college. So I asked her to attend PTE exam and scored enough marks. Press IP button on 19th Dec. 2016. After long wait, I sent Email to GSM Brisbane office for visa status on 20th March evening. Today 21 March, I got grant letter in the eve, 4 PM Singapore time. I am not sure whether it is co-incident or wakeup Email. No Employment verification as far as I know. I have been working in same MNC for 9 years.
> 
> Thanks for everyone in this forum for keep me alive for entire one year long Journey.
> 
> Wish everyone will get grant soon. One down from Sep/Oct 2016 gang.
> 
> I am happy to help your doubts. Pls Ping me.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Karthi
> 
> My Time line is below;
> 
> IELTS Exam : 21 Jun 2016, S7 R6.5 W6.5 L7.5
> EA Fast track : Submitted on 17.9.2016 got Positive on 12.10.16
> EOI submitted with 60 Points on 12.10.2016
> Invitation Received on 26.10.16
> 189 Visa Lodged on 31.10.16
> Brisbane CO Contacted on 28.11.16
> Grant date: 21.03.17
> IED: 02.11.17


congratulations mate.. .good luck


----------



## DK936

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations mate.. .good luck


Thanks Sultan


----------



## Sydneyboy

Congrats all of those who got their grant today and yesterday. Enjoy the day guys!!!


----------



## scorpionking

Many Congrats Karthi for the grant. All the very best for the next steps 



DK936 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> With God's grace, grant has been granted for my spouse, daughter and myself. We Lodged application on 31 Oct, 2016. CO contacted me on 28th Nov for additional information like Form 1221 and Language proof for my wife although provided letter from her college. So I asked her to attend PTE exam and scored enough marks. Press IP button on 19th Dec. 2016. After long wait, I sent Email to GSM Brisbane office for visa status on 20th March evening. Today 21 March, I got grant letter in the eve, 4 PM Singapore time. I am not sure whether it is co-incident or wakeup Email. No Employment verification as far as I know. I have been working in same MNC for 9 years.
> 
> Thanks for everyone in this forum for keep me alive for entire one year long Journey.
> 
> Wish everyone will get grant soon. One down from Sep/Oct 2016 gang.
> 
> I am happy to help your doubts. Pls Ping me.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Karthi
> 
> My Time line is below;
> 
> IELTS Exam : 21 Jun 2016, S7 R6.5 W6.5 L7.5
> EA Fast track : Submitted on 17.9.2016 got Positive on 12.10.16
> EOI submitted with 60 Points on 12.10.2016
> Invitation Received on 26.10.16
> 189 Visa Lodged on 31.10.16
> Brisbane CO Contacted on 28.11.16
> Grant date: 21.03.17
> IED: 02.11.17


----------



## guru1234

HI all, 
Co asked for form 956 from anyone. Please reply.


----------



## Reddy2402

DK936 said:


> Hi Caps,
> 
> Thanks for your wish.
> 
> 1) Pls see details on bottom of CO letter. They should have contact details. that is my source.
> 2) Its very normal Email to them with File number as Subject (Copy and paste it from your CO Email). The body of content is like this,
> 
> "Reference:
> 
> Client name XXXXXX
> 
> Date of birth XXXXX
> 
> Date of visa application 31 October 2016
> 
> Application ID XXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Transaction reference number (TRN) XXXXXXXXXX
> 
> File number XXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Dear Sir / Madam,
> 
> With reference to subject, I would like to check status of my 189 visa application. Case officer requested additional information to process application on 28th Nov.2016. I have provided information on 19 Dec.2016.
> 
> I would be grateful if you could provide status on my visa application.
> 
> I have attached document for your reference(CO Letter).
> 
> Have a good day" .
> 
> Hearty wishes for earlier grant Mate.
> 
> Best Regards,
> karthi


Hi Karthi,

Did u apply through yourself or agent. If I have applied through agent do the agent only need to send email to case officer to check updates on my PR status or even I can send email to the case officer to check the status.


----------



## DK936

scorpionking said:


> Many Congrats Karthi for the grant. All the very best for the next steps


Hi,

Thanks mate.


----------



## DK936

Reddy2402 said:


> Hi Karthi,
> 
> Did u apply through yourself or agent. If I have applied through agent do the agent only need to send email to case officer to check updates on my PR status or even I can send email to the case officer to check the status.


Hi Reddy,

I applied thro' agent. unfortunately I found out this forum after I sign contract with him. He is so professional. I am happy with my agent. I sent email to Brisbane office even I did not inform him. I think no issue to send email to CO by yourself. Just CC him if u want. Correct me seniors if I am wrong. Wish you good luck.


----------



## msameerbutt

*Congrats*

Hi Karthi.

Congrats for your grant and thanks for sharing that magical email . 
I have used your template sent it to GDM just few minutes ago finger crossed 

Best Regards



DK936 said:


> Hi Caps,
> 
> Thanks for your wish.
> 
> 1) Pls see details on bottom of CO letter. They should have contact details. that is my source.
> 2) Its very normal Email to them with File number as Subject (Copy and paste it from your CO Email). The body of content is like this,
> 
> "Reference:
> 
> Client name XXXXXX
> 
> Date of birth XXXXX
> 
> Date of visa application 31 October 2016
> 
> Application ID XXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Transaction reference number (TRN) XXXXXXXXXX
> 
> File number XXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Dear Sir / Madam,
> 
> With reference to subject, I would like to check status of my 189 visa application. Case officer requested additional information to process application on 28th Nov.2016. I have provided information on 19 Dec.2016.
> 
> I would be grateful if you could provide status on my visa application.
> 
> I have attached document for your reference(CO Letter).
> 
> Have a good day" .
> 
> Hearty wishes for earlier grant Mate.
> 
> Best Regards,
> karthi


----------



## vikasunjha

DK936 said:


> Hi Reddy,
> 
> I applied thro' agent. unfortunately I found out this forum after I sign contract with him. He is so professional. I am happy with my agent. I sent email to Brisbane office even I did not inform him. I think no issue to send email to CO by yourself. Just CC him if u want. Correct me seniors if I am wrong. Wish you good luck.


I suggest you should reply to the email that you received from CO while requesting from Additional Documents. i did same thing 4 weeks ago but no luck yet...

Basically, you should use the same email address that is registered with your case.


----------



## pras07

DK936 said:


> Hi Reddy,
> 
> I applied thro' agent. unfortunately I found out this forum after I sign contract with him. He is so professional. I am happy with my agent. I sent email to Brisbane office even I did not inform him. I think no issue to send email to CO by yourself. Just CC him if u want. Correct me seniors if I am wrong. Wish you good luck.


Yes you can send email but if it from different email than registered in immi account then DIBP won't reply back.


----------



## adahmed

A. Can I frontload both city and state-wide police reports from US as 'US PCC' as I am still awaiting to receive federal Fbi PCC. Or should I wait until CO prompts me to submit it and provided I receive fbi report by that time I submit FBI report/all three reports OR upload city and state wide reports. 

B. Can city or state wide clearance from US suffice for grant?


----------



## msameerbutt

*Grant Received*



msameerbutt said:


> Hi Karthi.
> 
> Congrats for your grant and thanks for sharing that magical email .
> I have used your template sent it to GDM just few minutes ago finger crossed
> 
> Best Regards


Hi Guys,

I am please to share that I have received my Grant letter along with my family.
Thanks everyone who helped me to achieve this milestone.

Karthi sent them email to DIBP and second day she got Grant, I have send DIBP same email shared by Karthi yesterday and I have recieved Grant Today.

Karthi thanks for sharing your email.


----------



## riteshgarg07

Congrats to all who have received the grant recently and best wishes for ppl waiting.

People planning to move to Melbourne please subscribe to the Melbourne link
:cheer2::car:


----------



## taylorman

Is there anyone planning to move to Perth here?


----------



## sultan_azam

msameerbutt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am please to share that I have received my Grant letter along with my family.
> Thanks everyone who helped me to achieve this milestone.
> 
> Karthi sent them email to DIBP and second day she got Grant, I have send DIBP same email shared by Karthi yesterday and I have recieved Grant Today.
> 
> Karthi thanks for sharing your email.


congratulations to you and family


share the magical email here so that others can benefit


----------



## sultan_azam

taylorman said:


> Is there anyone planning to move to Perth here?


i was in perth last week... i wish i can get a job there.. it is a nice city


----------



## msameerbutt

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations to you and family
> 
> 
> share the magical email here so that others can benefit


Infact Karthi shared it on 21 March here I am sharing again.


1) Pls see details on bottom of CO letter. They should have contact details. that is my source.
2) Its very normal Email to them with File number as Subject (Copy and paste it from your CO Email). The body of content is like this, 

"Reference: 

Client name XXXXXX

Date of birth XXXXX

Date of visa application 31 October 2016

Application ID XXXXXXXXXX

Transaction reference number (TRN) XXXXXXXXXX

File number XXXXXXXXXXX

Dear Sir / Madam,

With reference to subject, I would like to check status of my 189 visa application. Case officer requested additional information to process application on 28th Nov.2016. I have provided information on 19 Dec.2016. 

I would be grateful if you could provide status on my visa application.

I have attached document for your reference(CO Letter).

Have a good day" .

Hearty wishes for earlier grant Mate.

Best Regards,​


----------



## sultan_azam

msameerbutt said:


> Infact Karthi shared it on 21 March here I am sharing again.
> 
> 
> 1) Pls see details on bottom of CO letter. They should have contact details. that is my source.
> 2) Its very normal Email to them with File number as Subject (Copy and paste it from your CO Email). The body of content is like this,
> 
> "Reference:
> 
> Client name XXXXXX
> 
> Date of birth XXXXX
> 
> Date of visa application 31 October 2016
> 
> Application ID XXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Transaction reference number (TRN) XXXXXXXXXX
> 
> File number XXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Dear Sir / Madam,
> 
> With reference to subject, I would like to check status of my 189 visa application. Case officer requested additional information to process application on 28th Nov.2016. I have provided information on 19 Dec.2016.
> 
> I would be grateful if you could provide status on my visa application.
> 
> I have attached document for your reference(CO Letter).
> 
> Have a good day" .
> 
> Hearty wishes for earlier grant Mate.
> 
> Best Regards,​



thanks...

enjoy the day....


----------



## Reddy2402

Thanks for reply Karthi. I didn't find any email address can you please share where I can find the exact email address that I need to send email for status update.


----------



## newtooaustralia

msameerbutt said:


> sultan_azam said:
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations to you and family
> 
> 
> share the magical email here so that others can benefit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infact Karthi shared it on 21 March here I am sharing again.
> 
> 
> 1) Pls see details on bottom of CO letter. They should have contact details. that is my source.
> 2) Its very normal Email to them with File number as Subject (Copy and paste it from your CO Email). The body of content is like this,
> 
> "Reference:
> 
> Client name XXXXXX
> 
> Date of birth XXXXX
> 
> Date of visa application 31 October 2016
> 
> Application ID XXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Transaction reference number (TRN) XXXXXXXXXX
> 
> File number XXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Dear Sir / Madam,
> 
> With reference to subject, I would like to check status of my 189 visa application. Case officer requested additional information to process application on 28th Nov.2016. I have provided information on 19 Dec.2016.
> 
> I would be grateful if you could provide status on my visa application.
> 
> I have attached document for your reference(CO Letter).
> 
> Have a good day" .
> 
> Hearty wishes for earlier grant Mate.
> 
> Best Regards,​
Click to expand...

Congratulations sameer. Can u please share email id of gsm adelaide. I lodged the application on 1-1-17. Received immi commence email on 23-1-17. Employment verification was carried out on 13-3-17. Shall i write an email for status update?


----------



## pratik.itworld

msameerbutt said:


> Infact Karthi shared it on 21 March here I am sharing again.
> 
> 
> 1) Pls see details on bottom of CO letter. They should have contact details. that is my source.
> 2) Its very normal Email to them with File number as Subject (Copy and paste it from your CO Email). The body of content is like this,
> 
> "Reference:
> 
> Client name XXXXXX
> 
> Date of birth XXXXX
> 
> Date of visa application 31 October 2016
> 
> Application ID XXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Transaction reference number (TRN) XXXXXXXXXX
> 
> File number XXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Dear Sir / Madam,
> 
> With reference to subject, I would like to check status of my 189 visa application. Case officer requested additional information to process application on 28th Nov.2016. I have provided information on 19 Dec.2016.
> 
> I would be grateful if you could provide status on my visa application.
> 
> I have attached document for your reference(CO Letter).
> 
> Have a good day" .
> 
> Hearty wishes for earlier grant Mate.
> 
> Best Regards,​


I will try using this with some modifications as there hasnt been any CO allocation yet to me after 150+ days.


----------



## msameerbutt

newtooaustralia said:


> Congratulations sameer. Can u please share email id of gsm adelaide. I lodged the application on 1-1-17. Received immi commence email on 23-1-17. Employment verification was carried out on 13-3-17. Shall i write an email for status update?


Thanks, 
Kindly review my timeline and check if you have waited enough. Mine and Karthi Timeline was same, for the email address, use the same email address in which CO has asked you more information.

Regards


----------



## DK936

msameerbutt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am please to share that I have received my Grant letter along with my family.
> Thanks everyone who helped me to achieve this milestone.
> 
> Karthi sent them email to DIBP and second day she got Grant, I have send DIBP same email shared by Karthi yesterday and I have recieved Grant Today.
> 
> Karthi thanks for sharing your email.


Hi,

Wow, Congrats man. Through me a party.


----------



## DK936

Reddy2402 said:


> Thanks for reply Karthi. I didn't find any email address can you please share where I can find the exact email address that I need to send email for status update.


Sorry, I don't have any other source. Seniors, Pls through some light on this issue.


----------



## DK936

pratik.itworld said:


> I will try using this with some modifications as there hasnt been any CO allocation yet to me after 150+ days.


Hi,

All the best mate.

Karthi


----------



## kamalendra

after one week of complaining to IGIS, received the following reply

_We have completed our review in relation to your complaint. Australian intelligence agencies may issue advice or assessments relating to visa applications. We have conducted checks and found that there is no current case with any Australian intelligence agency in relation to your visa application. This could mean either:

this case has not yet been referred to an Australian intelligence agency , OR
a referral was made but a security assessment or other advice was not required, OR
the case was referred and the security assessment or other advice has been provided by the Australian intelligence agency to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

Please contact DIBP for a status update and further information about this application_

*4 days ago, DIBP REplied 
"Your application is currently undergoing further checks.
Should we require anything further, we will contact you in due course."*

now what may be the reason for delay?????? feeling helpless completely,,,,, what does this further checks means???


----------



## nit6080405

Visa Lodged on 16th Dec 16, still in RECEIVED status and no emp. verification till now.
Waiting for 98 days.
Is it normal ?


*ANZ Code : 263111
Points : 70 (30+15+20+5)
Visa Lodge : 189 (16th Dec 2016)*


----------



## denizu

today I celebrate 100 days, still assessment in progress :rofl::drum::help:


----------



## SanBil

msameerbutt said:


> Thanks,
> Kindly review my timeline and check if you have waited enough. Mine and Karthi Timeline was same, for the email address, use the same email address in which CO has asked you more information.
> 
> Regards



Congratz Sameer, where are u from pak? Did you went through any Employment verifications??


----------



## andreyx108b

msameerbutt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I am please to share that I have received my Grant letter along with my family.
> 
> Thanks everyone who helped me to achieve this milestone.
> 
> 
> 
> Karthi sent them email to DIBP and second day she got Grant, I have send DIBP same email shared by Karthi yesterday and I have recieved Grant Today.
> 
> 
> 
> Karthi thanks for sharing your email.




Coongrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

kamalendra said:


> after one week of complaining to IGIS, received the following reply
> 
> _We have completed our review in relation to your complaint. Australian intelligence agencies may issue advice or assessments relating to visa applications. We have conducted checks and found that there is no current case with any Australian intelligence agency in relation to your visa application. This could mean either:
> 
> this case has not yet been referred to an Australian intelligence agency , OR
> a referral was made but a security assessment or other advice was not required, OR
> the case was referred and the security assessment or other advice has been provided by the Australian intelligence agency to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.
> 
> Please contact DIBP for a status update and further information about this application_
> 
> *4 days ago, DIBP REplied
> "Your application is currently undergoing further checks.
> Should we require anything further, we will contact you in due course."*
> 
> now what may be the reason for delay?????? feeling helpless completely,,,,, what does this further checks means???



it is a really long wait for unknown reasons


----------



## guru1234

msameerbutt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am please to share that I have received my Grant letter along with my family.
> Thanks everyone who helped me to achieve this milestone.
> 
> Karthi sent them email to DIBP and second day she got Grant, I have send DIBP same email shared by Karthi yesterday and I have recieved Grant Today.
> 
> Karthi thanks for sharing your email.





Hi,

Congrats VERY much..please help me with email *u* *r* using and what is *ur* job code.
My case is with adelaide team since oct. Please reply. What subject _u_ *hv* keept for mail.
*
Don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys for the complain i raised on feb 22nd i got this reply, what do you guys think,. 




> On 01 October 2016 you lodged an application for a subclass 189 visa.* In your feedback you express concern over the time taken to process your application.
> 
> *
> 
> The department recognises that where the time taken to process an application exceeds average processing times may cause applicants concern, however all non-citizens applying for visas for Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. Once a visa application is allocated, processing times for individual applications vary depending on individual circumstances and the complexity of each case.
> 
> *
> 
> This can include the time required to verify supporting documentation.* Verification processes are an essential part of maintaining the integrity of the skilled visa programme.
> 
> *
> 
> The department does not routinely communicate with clients regarding the status of an application while it remains under assessment. Information about visa processing is provided via the department’s website and where relevant in the automated response provided by each processing area’s email mailbox.
> 
> *
> 
> I can confirm that your feedback has been sent to the manager of the relevant processing area who has advised you should be contacted within the next week.



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Read the last paragraph

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Read the last paragraph
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Sounds interesting. Let us wait for the week and see how things proceed


----------



## sultan_azam

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys for the complain i raised on feb 22nd i got this reply, what do you guys think,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


"you will be contacted within the next week"

be hopeful.. good luck


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Would be really bummed out if i get the same reply 😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorman

gonnabeexpat said:


> Would be really bummed out if i get the same reply 😢
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Hi gonnabeexpat

When did you complete the upload of all relevant docs to DIBP? I lodged my application on 29th Sept 2016 but there has been no communication from the CO since 19th Oct. I sent them a mail requesting them to give me a status update on 22nd Feb and there was no response. Do you think I should send them another one? How do you raise a complaint?

Thanks


----------



## gonnabeexpat

taylorman said:


> Hi gonnabeexpat
> 
> When did you complete the upload of all relevant docs to DIBP? I lodged my application on 29th Sept 2016 but there has been no communication from the CO since 19th Oct. I sent them a mail requesting them to give me a status update on 22nd Feb and there was no response. Do you think I should send them another one? How do you raise a complaint?
> 
> Thanks





taylorman said:


> Hi gonnabeexpat
> 
> When did you complete the upload of all relevant docs to DIBP? I lodged my application on 29th Sept 2016 but there has been no communication from the CO since 19th Oct. I sent them a mail requesting them to give me a status update on 22nd Feb and there was no response. Do you think I should send them another one? How do you raise a complaint?
> 
> Thanks


4th November, just google feedback border.gov.au .

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshall153

Hi All,

I am processing through an agent and currently proceeding with the Indian PCC after the CO request.

My agent has shared the immi account details.

After uploading the relevant documents, Is it possible to know whether have I been provided a grant thro' immiaccount? or I need to get in touch with my agent for the status?

Please advise.


----------



## sultan_azam

Marshall153 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am processing through an agent and currently proceeding with the Indian PCC after the CO request.
> 
> My agent has shared the immi account details.
> 
> After uploading the relevant documents, Is it possible to know whether have I been provided a grant thro' immiaccount? or I need to get in touch with my agent for the status?
> 
> Please advise.


If status in side immiaccount changes to granted for individual members then you can be sure that visa is granted

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hi_Venkat

*Venky*

Hi Guys,

I've got an invitation on Feb28, then I visa paid the fee on Mar5th.

Then, I have got an email from a CO on Mar13th with subject "S56 Request for More Information" and requested to get back within 28 days.

After couple of days I have uploaded all the documents(except health assessment).

My question is, Now the CO will review all the uploaded documents and ask for medicals? or I am supposed to submit my medical as well with in 28 days? I'm afraid as I haven't book an appointment for Medicals.

Thanks,
Venkat


----------



## maddy4oz

*Need help on Temporary Visa with PR application in progress*

I am really in bad situation where my PR application is lodged 7 months ago and status change yet - assessment in progress. My employer is not sure about my stay with the company and wants me to decide. If I commit to stay they are not going to support my requests in case of any Queries from CO. I cannot change job easily now, its very tough time.
If I stay I have to go for Australia visit on temporary work permit for a month. This is the up coming task and I have to decide immediately.. I am afraid of filing temporary work permit as my PR in progress. Will this impact my PR application. Is there any way how to come out of this situation. Your suggestions are really valuable at this point.


----------



## vikaschandra

Hi_Venkat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've got an invitation on Feb28, then I visa paid the fee on Mar5th.
> 
> Then, I have got an email from a CO on Mar13th with subject "S56 Request for More Information" and requested to get back within 28 days.
> 
> After couple of days I have uploaded all the documents(except health assessment).
> 
> My question is, Now the CO will review all the uploaded documents and ask for medicals? or I am supposed to submit my medical as well with in 28 days? I'm afraid as I haven't book an appointment for Medicals.
> 
> Thanks,
> Venkat



CO contacted you the first time and did not ask for medicals? Strange!!

Indeed they will come back and ask for the medicals if you do not have it completed soon.


----------



## kumarv

I'm planning to apply for subclass 189 and 190 based on english score.
However, my concern is about the number of years of work gap i have now.
From, past 2 years and 6 months, i'm unemployed due to personal reasons.
Before that i have 8 plus years of continuous experience. Will there be any issues
from acs skills assessment and also visa CO later on due to this gap.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sultan_azam

Hi_Venkat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've got an invitation on Feb28, then I visa paid the fee on Mar5th.
> 
> Then, I have got an email from a CO on Mar13th with subject "S56 Request for More Information" and requested to get back within 28 days.
> 
> After couple of days I have uploaded all the documents(except health assessment).
> 
> My question is, Now the CO will review all the uploaded documents and ask for medicals? or I am supposed to submit my medical as well with in 28 days? I'm afraid as I haven't book an appointment for Medicals.
> 
> Thanks,
> Venkat


dont wait for Case officer to ask for medical...

generate HAP ID from immiaccount, book appointment with panel physician and get through medicals...

your 28 days is expiring on 10th april. you have enough time

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/immigration-panel-physicians


----------



## sultan_azam

kumarv said:


> I'm planning to apply for subclass 189 and 190 based on english score.
> However, my concern is about the number of years of work gap i have now.
> From, past 2 years and 6 months, i'm unemployed due to personal reasons.
> Before that i have 8 plus years of continuous experience. Will there be any issues
> from acs skills assessment and also visa CO later on due to this gap.
> Thanks in advance.


there wont be any issues...

an acquaintance of mine had similar situation, he got visa w/o much hassle


----------



## kumarv

Thank you so much for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## CaJn

Please stay positive, I see this as a good progress and in a week there will be some communication for you and lets hope that is your grant! :fingerscrossed:

All the best mate!



gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys for the complain i raised on feb 22nd i got this reply, what do you guys think,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk





gonnabeexpat said:


> Would be really bummed out if i get the same reply 😢
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Numberdar

*Need Help*

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this forum and i want a help

I have lodged visa on Sep 2 and Front loaded all documents including State PCC and Medicals
On 14 sep Co contacted and asked for National PCC
Uploaded on 20th Oct

On 15 Nov CO again contacted for Form 80, which i uploaded on Nov 24

Now on 8 Mar when all my colleagues are getting Employment Verification, I got email for Natural Justice Letter, which i answered with full proof

Now question is that, will they do verification or will they directly finalised my Case?
because as far i know, i didn't get any verification
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sultan_azam

Numberdar said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and i want a help
> 
> I have lodged visa on Sep 2 and Front loaded all documents including State PCC and Medicals
> On 14 sep Co contacted and asked for National PCC
> Uploaded on 20th Oct
> 
> On 15 Nov CO again contacted for Form 80, which i uploaded on Nov 24
> 
> Now on 8 Mar when all my colleagues are getting Employment Verification, I got email for Natural Justice Letter, which i answered with full proof
> 
> Now question is that, will they do verification or will they directly finalised my Case?
> because as far i know, i didn't get any verification
> :fingerscrossed:


what was mentioned in NJL and what have you replied, they may verify the explanation you made in reply or any document you gave, this will take time


----------



## Numberdar

sultan_azam said:


> what was mentioned in NJL and what have you replied, they may verify the explanation you made in reply or any document you gave, this will take time


Asked for for qualification verification, that he didn't find any site for checkup. 

I gave them a Link


----------



## sultan_azam

Numberdar said:


> Asked for for qualification verification, that he didn't find any site for checkup.
> 
> I gave them a Link


i hope it will be sorted out quickly then


----------



## Numberdar

sultan_azam said:


> i hope it will be sorted out quickly then


i also think so.. but what about verification, will they do that After NJL or directly finalised


----------



## jatti.dhillon11

325 days passed no contact after physical verification done in feb.. is there are chances of getting NJ letter ???

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Numberdar said:


> i also think so.. but what about verification, will they do that After NJL or directly finalised


i think they may verify your qualification with the relevant source and grant visa after that


----------



## mekabubu

i wanted your advice on a possible situation. Caseofficers know that statuary decleration are given by people who have had difficulty obtaining experience letters, or dont want to lose a job by having HR directly contacted etc etc. Then y is it that these CO's give Natural justice letters to people who have given experience letters from their direct managers and not HR. 

What are they expecting. To them ,is it better to give statutory decleration instead of a work experience letter from direct managers.And even then they do contact employers after a stuatory decleration. It seems like there is no specific rule they follow.


----------



## Numberdar

sultan_azam said:


> i think they may verify your qualification with the relevant source and grant visa after that


Thanks Mate for help:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sultan_azam

mekabubu said:


> i wanted your advice on a possible situation. Caseofficers know that statuary decleration are given by people who have had difficulty obtaining experience letters, or dont want to lose a job by having HR directly contacted etc etc. Then y is it that these CO's give Natural justice letters to people who have given experience letters from their direct managers and not HR.
> 
> What are they expecting. To them ,is it better to give statutory decleration instead of a work experience letter from direct managers.And even then they do contact employers after a stuatory decleration. It seems like there is no specific rule they follow.


it is the culture difference... I think in Australia whomsoever issues a document has authority to do so, but it is not the same in every country, hence DIBP sends the letter to HR and checks authenticity of referee and the content


----------



## Numberdar

jatti.dhillon11 said:


> 325 days passed no contact after physical verification done in feb.. is there are chances of getting NJ letter ???
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


if all goes good, you will get direct grant. Good Luck


----------



## sultan_azam

Numberdar said:


> Thanks Mate for help:fingerscrossed:


good luck


----------



## mekabubu

sultan_azam said:


> it is the culture difference... I think in Australia whomsoever issues a document has authority to do so, but it is not the same in every country, hence DIBP sends the letter to HR and checks authenticity of referee and the content


yes i guess they dont know the issues of people from 3rd world and developing countries. They dont know that people dont like others progressing here  and that people do cause hindrances for personal gain and revenge.


----------



## abhilashasachdeva

Hi, 

I am currently in Australia. I have filed for my India PCC using VFS services. Can anyone confirm how long generally it takes for the outcome as for this entire duration i do not have even my Passport with me.

Regards,
Abhilasha


----------



## tgurmani

newtooaustralia said:


> Congratulations sameer. Can u please share email id of gsm adelaide. I lodged the application on 1-1-17. Received immi commence email on 23-1-17. Employment verification was carried out on 13-3-17. Shall i write an email for status update?




I told you Talha. Send them email. I am planning also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

msameerbutt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am please to share that I have received my Grant letter along with my family.
> Thanks everyone who helped me to achieve this milestone.
> 
> Karthi sent them email to DIBP and second day she got Grant, I have send DIBP same email shared by Karthi yesterday and I have recieved Grant Today.
> 
> Karthi thanks for sharing your email.



Hi, did you undergo any verification?
Can you share me the email too, I may get with some luck, it has been 370 days for me.


----------



## ramarajan_me

Day 300 since visa lodge..!! Just 1 co contact and no movements since then..


----------



## sounddonor

ramarajan_me said:


> Day 300 since visa lodge..!! Just 1 co contact and no movements since then..




Sorry to hear that. What did co ask?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramarajan_me

sounddonor said:


> Sorry to hear that. What did co ask?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just medicals, PCC and clarifications regarding degree completion dates. Which I responded within 2 weeks time.
Dropped in a reminder mail last month and got a standard reply. Feeling lost.


----------



## ssivagct

abhilashasachdeva said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently in Australia. I have filed for my India PCC using VFS services. Can anyone confirm how long generally it takes for the outcome as for this entire duration i do not have even my Passport with me.
> 
> Regards,
> Abhilasha


Hi ,

It would take min 1 week and max 2 months.
When did you apply?


----------



## walzmin

I have 65 points and EOI submitted on 5th Sept 2016 for 261111, very close to getting invite and now IELTS expiring:-( I am reappearing for PTE now in May.
My IELTS given in EOI is expiring on 19July, 2017 and I think I have a chance only in next yr quota. My doubt is if I'll update my EOI in July then I'll be pushed back in queue again so shall I wait for invite on this EOI only and then provide new PTE result after getting invite?


----------



## v.singh9256

Day 333 

Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

walzmin said:


> I have 65 points and EOI submitted on 5th Sept 2016 for 261111, very close to getting invite and now IELTS expiring:-( I am reappearing for PTE now in May.
> My IELTS given in EOI is expiring on 19July, 2017 and I think I have a chance only in next yr quota. My doubt is if I'll update my EOI in July then I'll be pushed back in queue again so shall I wait for invite on this EOI only and then provide new PTE result after getting invite?


wait with this EOI until it expires, your ielts score should be valid on the day of invitation, 

if it expires then provide PTE detail, i think that will change the DOE for EOI since you will be changing the english test details


----------



## walzmin

sultan_azam said:


> wait with this EOI until it expires, your ielts score should be valid on the day of invitation,
> 
> if it expires then provide PTE detail, i think that will change the DOE for EOI since you will be changing the english test details


Thank you for your reply. I just checked with DIBP by calling, they said if your points remain same then it wont impact on Date. For testing purpose, I tried to update some info on one EOI for 190 visa, it updates last submitted date but keeps initial submitted date same so I hope initial submitted date is referred for sending invites.


----------



## andreyx108b

v.singh9256 said:


> Day 333
> 
> Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk


Well, you have been waiting so long.. means outcome going to come soon.


----------



## newtooaustralia

v.singh9256 said:


> Day 333
> 
> Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk


Bro how many co contacts and what was asked in co contacts?


----------



## ramarajan_me

v.singh9256 said:


> Day 333
> 
> Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk


Seems like there are quite a few of us in 300s club.. Hope we all get our grants soon.. Its been a very consuming wait..


----------



## sultan_azam

walzmin said:


> Thank you for your reply. I just checked with DIBP by calling, they said if your points remain same then it wont impact on Date. For testing purpose, I tried to update some info on one EOI for 190 visa, it updates last submitted date but keeps initial submitted date same so I hope initial submitted date is referred for sending invites.


great... the date of effect remains unchanged ???


----------



## andreyx108b

sultan_azam said:


> wait with this EOI until it expires, your ielts score should be valid on the day of invitation,
> 
> 
> 
> if it expires then provide PTE detail, i think that will change the DOE for EOI since you will be changing the english test details




If the score does not change, then DOE is unaffected 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denizu

really sick of waiting


----------



## abhilashasachdeva

ssivagct said:


> Hi ,
> 
> It would take min 1 week and max 2 months.
> When did you apply?


I applied on March 24th 2017.


----------



## v.singh9256

newtooaustralia said:


> Bro how many co contacts and what was asked in co contacts?


One co contact asked for PCC & medical which i submitted on 12 th May 2016
Physical verification on 17/2/17.
Nothing after then


Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk


----------



## kamalendra

367 days passed and still unsuccessful


----------



## ramarajan_me

v.singh9256 said:


> One co contact asked for PCC & medical which i submitted on 12 th May 2016
> Physical verification on 17/2/17.
> Nothing after then
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk


You must be closer to your grant with the EV happening last month..!! Did u drop in reminder mails anytime.. If so when and whether u got positive response..? 
Cheers..


----------



## taylorman

Some people have been waiting for more than 1 year for this. Out of curiosity, have you mentioned that you've ever overstayed / been denied a visa to any country in form 80? 

Sometimes it's not really as serious of an offence as it sounds and there are many valid reasons for visa denial / overstaying. But I have a hunch that that may be a reason why it takes so long for some people.

Just a hunch.:smokin:


----------



## mekabubu

abhilashasachdeva said:


> I applied on March 24th 2017.


any verification happened for u?


----------



## mekabubu

kamalendra said:


> 367 days passed and still unsuccessful


positive verification happened for you? y do u think the delay is


----------



## mekabubu

taylorman said:


> Some people have been waiting for more than 1 year for this. Out of curiosity, have you mentioned that you've ever overstayed / been denied a visa to any country in form 80?
> 
> Sometimes it's not really as serious of an offence as it sounds and there are many valid reasons for visa denial / overstaying. But I have a hunch that that may be a reason why it takes so long for some people.
> 
> Just a hunch.:smokin:


i had this similar issue while i was a minor. Maybe.


----------



## pratik.itworld

Hello Experts,

It's been 150+ days, and no CO contacts yet.
All documents uploaded upfront including medicals and PCC. I had dropped a mail to [email protected] to get an update and I got their auto reply mail.

Will you advice me to drop another e-mail to [email protected] too asking for an update as I am unaware which team will be processing my application.


----------



## denizu

kamalendra said:


> 367 days passed and still unsuccessful


sorry for the long waiting time.

how do you understand that CO assigned to your case if he/she didnt ask anything?


----------



## kamalendra

mekabubu said:


> positive verification happened for you? y do u think the delay is


very honestly, upto the 3 months after the verification, i was quite hopeful that it was positive,,,,, but now its 6 month since verification, so i dont know how CO might have took my case and verification.


----------



## kamalendra

denizu said:


> sorry for the long waiting time.
> 
> how do you understand that CO assigned to your case if he/she didnt ask anything?


i have recd the Immi Assessment commence Notification mail and couple of replies from brisbane team,,, but i have noticed that CO1 has sent me that Immi assesment mail and the other 3 replies to my reminder mail is from CO2,,, so i think CO1 has passed the case to and CO2 it has been stucked there as i always recvd the response (Standard Response) from same CO to my query.... may be he too have sent the case to other agency for checks and have not recd the result,,,, but again the question is even IGIS do not have my cases for current/active cases for security checks ...... FEELING LOST COMPLETELY


----------



## taylorman

kamalendra said:


> i have recd the Immi Assessment commence Notification mail and couple of replies from brisbane team,,, but i have noticed that CO1 has sent me that Immi assesment mail and the other 3 replies to my reminder mail is from CO2,,, so i think CO1 has passed the case to and CO2 it has been stucked there as i always recvd the response (Standard Response) from same CO to my query.... may be he too have sent the case to other agency for checks and have not recd the result,,,, but again the question is even IGIS do not have my cases for current/active cases for security checks ...... FEELING LOST COMPLETELY


Have you tried calling them up? They usually are very nice and helpful and I've read of some cases where the case was escalated as it's already been 1 year since lodgement.


----------



## kamalendra

taylorman said:


> Have you tried calling them up? They usually are very nice and helpful and I've read of some cases where the case was escalated as it's already been 1 year since lodgement.


Last week i made my fren living at australia to call (after appointing him as authorised recipient), n he recd the same response that its under processing and said that no other option than waiting, they also said that even if it is more than a year, processing continues until the finalisation of case, or any additional doc required... till then wait wait and just wait


----------



## mastkhare

Hi All,

By the grace of Almighty Allah, Alhamdulillah i am delighted to share the news with you guys that i received the grant on 22nd Mar for me and my lovely family. Like senior members always suggest, patience is the key. Throughout the process i never called or raised any complaint. I just tried to complete all documents as perfectly as i could and replied to CO's requests immediately. 

Thanks for all the guidance and support. I will be available to answer any questions and any help required by other members. My prayers and best wishes for guys who are still waiting for their grant. My details are in the signature. 

P.S: Please refer me any forums which are for people who are looking for jobs in Australia.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

mastkhare said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By the grace of Almighty Allah, Alhamdulillah i am delighted to share the news with you guys that i received the grant on 22nd Mar for me and my lovely family. Like senior members always suggest, patience is the key. Throughout the process i never called or raised any complaint. I just tried to complete all documents as perfectly as i could and replied to CO's requests immediately.
> 
> Thanks for all the guidance and support. I will be available to answer any questions and any help required by other members. My prayers and best wishes for guys who are still waiting for their grant. My details are in the signature.
> 
> P.S: Please refer me any forums which are for people who are looking for jobs in Australia.


Congratulations on your grant and have a great life ahead in the OZ land.


----------



## Imxohail

Hi Everyone,

Sorry if this question is asked before but I cannot find the required information. Me and my wife had a baby a month after receiving our PR in March.

1 - Our IED is 6th September,2017. Considering the average time of (10-15 months) 101 visa. There is quite a possibility that we won't get child visa before 9th September. Is there any way to request them or fasten the process ?

2 - Can anybody provide a complete list of documents required for the submission of application ?

3 - How to setup a medical examination for kid?

4 - Baby is merely 15 days, do we need to acquire his passport as well ?

5 - Is this visa dealt at Aussie Embassy or Online like sub-class 189?

Thank you!


----------



## vikaschandra

Congratulations mate


mastkhare said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By the grace of Almighty Allah, Alhamdulillah i am delighted to share the news with you guys that i received the grant on 22nd Mar for me and my lovely family. Like senior members always suggest, patience is the key. Throughout the process i never called or raised any complaint. I just tried to complete all documents as perfectly as i could and replied to CO's requests immediately.
> 
> Thanks for all the guidance and support. I will be available to answer any questions and any help required by other members. My prayers and best wishes for guys who are still waiting for their grant. My details are in the signature.
> 
> P.S: Please refer me any forums which are for people who are looking for jobs in Australia.


----------



## tgurmani

mastkhare said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By the grace of Almighty Allah, Alhamdulillah i am delighted to share the news with you guys that i received the grant on 22nd Mar for me and my lovely family. Like senior members always suggest, patience is the key. Throughout the process i never called or raised any complaint. I just tried to complete all documents as perfectly as i could and replied to CO's requests immediately.
> 
> Thanks for all the guidance and support. I will be available to answer any questions and any help required by other members. My prayers and best wishes for guys who are still waiting for their grant. My details are in the signature.
> 
> P.S: Please refer me any forums which are for people who are looking for jobs in Australia.




Congrats Bro. Share ur timeline. CO team? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

mastkhare said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By the grace of Almighty Allah, Alhamdulillah i am delighted to share the news with you guys that i received the grant on 22nd Mar for me and my lovely family. Like senior members always suggest, patience is the key. Throughout the process i never called or raised any complaint. I just tried to complete all documents as perfectly as i could and replied to CO's requests immediately.
> 
> Thanks for all the guidance and support. I will be available to answer any questions and any help required by other members. My prayers and best wishes for guys who are still waiting for their grant. My details are in the signature.
> 
> P.S: Please refer me any forums which are for people who are looking for jobs in Australia.


congratulations and good luck


----------



## sultan_azam

Imxohail said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Sorry if this question is asked before but I cannot find the required information. Me and my wife had a baby a month after receiving our PR in March.
> 
> 1 - Our IED is 6th September,2017. Considering the average time of (10-15 months) 101 visa. There is quite a possibility that we won't get child visa before 9th September. Is there any way to request them or fasten the process ?
> 
> 2 - Can anybody provide a complete list of documents required for the submission of application ?
> 
> 3 - How to setup a medical examination for kid?
> 
> 4 - Baby is merely 15 days, do we need to acquire his passport as well ?
> 
> 5 - Is this visa dealt at Aussie Embassy or Online like sub-class 189?
> 
> Thank you!


i have sent you a PM explaining something else


1.you need baby's passport
2.you will be able to set up medical examination once you apply for visa
3. create a new immiaccount, it wont take much time, and see whether you can apply visa 101 from that
4. for baby visa - birth certificate, passport, parents passport copy(may be required, not sure), health check, what else... photograph


----------



## denizu

no grants? grant rate has been decreasing in these days.


----------



## andreyx108b

denizu said:


> no grants? grant rate has been decreasing in these days.




1 i think. It will go dead quiet towards the end of FY.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekabubu

what is the correlation between FY and grants??





andreyx108b said:


> 1 i think. It will go dead quiet towards the end of FY.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

denizu said:


> no grants? grant rate has been decreasing in these days.




True 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denizu

andreyx108b said:


> 1 i think. It will go dead quiet towards the end of FY.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you mean we may wait until July? oh gosh 

the problem is.. everyday I check myimmitracker but I always see grants lodged in 2017. they must have forgotten people lodged in 2016. i dont understand why we are unlucky to wait 100+days while some others get their grant 60- days.

I know the average days of grant is 85 days on my immitracker. but i believe if we calculate the average of last 3-4 months, the average becomes less and less days.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Today I called DIBP, after a long wait of 48 minutes it went through.
Explained my situation as to why I was waiting for so long after VAC 2 payment? They confirmed that payment is received however the dept. revisits every case after 28 days so your 28 days have just ended so they will revisit it anytime now.

I requested to please refer my concerns to the case officer since I dont have enough time before IED to plan a visit but the lady refused politely and said we can't push them like that.


----------



## sounddonor

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Today I called DIBP, after a long wait of 48 minutes it went through.
> Explained my situation as to why I was waiting for so long after VAC 2 payment? They confirmed that payment is received however the dept. revisits every case after 28 days so your 28 days have just ended so they will revisit it anytime now.
> 
> I requested to please refer my concerns to the case officer since I dont have enough time before IED to plan a visit but the lady refused politely and said we can't push them like that.




Thanks for your update. But I have seen many of them getting updates without waiting for 28 days .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

sounddonor said:


> Thanks for your update. But I have seen many of them getting updates without waiting for 28 days .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I know that. I guess I am special


----------



## Maverick_VJ

It is 172 days for me on Visa lodgement and 126 days since 1st CO contact. However, to each his own, so the grant will come whenever the time comes and will be patiently waiting for the same. Anybody else on the same time lines ?


----------



## taylorman

Maverick_VJ said:


> It is 172 days for me on Visa lodgement and 126 days since 1st CO contact. However, to each his own, so the grant will come whenever the time comes and will be patiently waiting for the same. Anybody else on the same time lines ?


Your timeline and mine are almost the same.

I lodged on 29th SEPT 2016 and was contacted by the CO on 19th Oct. Provided all the requested docs (i.e PCC and medicals) by 22nd Nov. The PCC was a pain in the rear to get. After that, I have not received any word from their end. Mine was 75 points (Mechanical Engineer).


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Maverick_VJ said:


> It is 172 days for me on Visa lodgement and 126 days since 1st CO contact. However, to each his own, so the grant will come whenever the time comes and will be patiently waiting for the same. Anybody else on the same time lines ?


Not exactly the same timeline but pretty close.


----------



## pratik.itworld

ramarajan_me said:


> Seems like there are quite a few of us in 300s club.. Hope we all get our grants soon.. Its been a very consuming wait..



I am already halfway with 150+ days. and the tragedy is, I haven't got any CO contacts yet.


----------



## pratik.itworld

pratik.itworld said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> It's been 150+ days, and no CO contacts yet.
> All documents uploaded upfront including medicals and PCC. I had dropped a mail to [email protected] to get an update and I got their auto reply mail.
> 
> Will you advice me to drop another e-mail to [email protected] too asking for an update as I am unaware which team will be processing my application.


Hello Experts,

Can anyone please answer the quoted query?
Also I read in few posts that CO usualy contacts within 30 days. If not then you might get a direct grant. 
I had already uploaded all my possible docs including PCC and medicals and there hasn't been any CO contact yet. 
Not sure where is the application stuck up. It's really difficult to hold on the patience after 150 days without any visible progress in the application.


----------



## denizu

pratik.itworld said:


> I am already halfway with 150+ days. and the tragedy is, I haven't got any CO contacts yet.


Did you front uploaded all docs? If you do so, you will be getting direct grant.


----------



## denizu

does brisbane office is closed due to the cyclone debbie?


----------



## pratik.itworld

denizu said:


> Did you front uploaded all docs? If you do so, you will be getting direct grant.


Hi Denizu,

Yes, I have uploaded all the possible documents I could. But still amazed to see no CO contact or even after uploading all documents upfront it takes these many days for an update.


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Same day Lodged @30Sep/16*



Maverick_VJ said:


> It is 172 days for me on Visa lodgement and 126 days since 1st CO contact. However, to each his own, so the grant will come whenever the time comes and will be patiently waiting for the same. Anybody else on the same time lines ?


We lodged on the same day @30Sep/2016.

Desperately waiting for a decision atleast by April end.

BTW, Im completing 6 months of new SLA time of DIBP this weekend.

DIBP.....dont forget to touch base on 2016 files...:fingerscrossed:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## taylorman

Mudassar_SM said:


> We lodged on the same day @30Sep/2016.
> 
> Desperately waiting for a decision atleast by April end.
> 
> BTW, Im completing 6 months of new SLA time of DIBP this weekend.
> 
> DIBP.....dont forget to touch base on 2016 files...:fingerscrossed:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hi,

What is the meaning of consent letter to disclose employment information to DIBP? Did you submit letter of reference from HR / statutory declaration along with payslips?


----------



## pratik.itworld

taylorman said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the meaning of consent letter to disclose employment information to DIBP? Did you submit letter of reference from HR / statutory declaration along with payslips?


It is a letter of approval that you give to your HR to disclose/share your informations with DIBP. Not all HRs share your information with external parties and when DIBP asks them about you, they need your consent of approval.
So you have to write down to HR that you approve them to share your details with DIBP.


----------



## andreyx108b

mekabubu said:


> what is the correlation between FY and grants??


Towards the end of the FY instead of grants, delay mails tend to arrive.


----------



## andreyx108b

denizu said:


> you mean we may wait until July? oh gosh
> 
> the problem is.. everyday I check myimmitracker but I always see grants lodged in 2017. they must have forgotten people lodged in 2016. i dont understand why we are unlucky to wait 100+days while some others get their grant 60- days.
> 
> I know the average days of grant is 85 days on my immitracker. but i believe if we calculate the average of last 3-4 months, the average becomes less and less days.


it is just some of 2016 applicants are going through the checks... it will take time  but it is important to prepare yourself for a wait.


----------



## ramarajan_me

pratik.itworld said:


> I am already halfway with 150+ days. and the tragedy is, I haven't got any CO contacts yet.


No CO contacts after 150 days..?? I think that your case must be clean.. Co might have reviewed your file and must have forwarded it for external checks.. You shud be close to your grant brother. 

OT. Is it only me or are Indian applicants face longer delays than citizens of other countries..!!?


----------



## CaJn

andreyx108b said:


> it is just some of 2016 applicants are going through the checks... it will take time  but it is important to prepare yourself for a wait.


True, looks like most of us who applied during Aug/Sep/Oct and waiting for grants are being referred to external checks.

I tried calling DIBP a week ago and my file was last looked in Nov and is awaiting some checks. I applied in Sep and responded to CO with docs / medicals/ pcc in Oct!


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

CaJn said:


> True, looks like most of us who applied during Aug/Sep/Oct and waiting for grants are being referred to external checks.
> 
> I tried calling DIBP a week ago and my file was last looked in Nov and is awaiting some checks. I applied in Sep and responded to CO with docs / medicals/ pcc in Oct!


Why would they send us VAC 2 invoice then?


----------



## Saadi

CaJn said:


> True, looks like most of us who applied during Aug/Sep/Oct and waiting for grants are being referred to external checks.
> 
> I tried calling DIBP a week ago and my file was last looked in Nov and is awaiting some checks. I applied in Sep and responded to CO with docs / medicals/ pcc in Oct!


Although I applied early Mar'17. They called my Aussie employer but somehow phone was unattended. And since then, they didn't turn up neither to call my employer nor sending them emails. 

It's been 8 days now that my employer didn't hear anything from them. But I have seen several offshore applicants being granted in less than 2/3 weeks time. 

There must be some sort of priority guidelines or what else :fingerscrossed:


----------



## CaJn

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Why would they send us VAC 2 invoice then?


Sorry mate, your scenario is different from mine and many others waiting. From what I've observed and read VAC2 is THE last step before grant; it is unfortunate that your still waiting.

I'm sure your grant is just around the corner!


----------



## denizu

andreyx108b said:


> Towards the end of the FY instead of grants, delay mails tend to arrive.


Does CO send delay mails?


----------



## suhaz4

*Got grant*

Friends,

I received grant mail for me and family at 11.18 AM IST.
I am on a short vacation and checked my mail now. SUPER HAPPY..

The visa was processed by Adelaide team.

IED is 11 NOV 2017.

Thanks a ton to Dubai boy VIKAS.... thanks bro for all your help...

Thank you all other for info shared in the forum...


----------



## andreyx108b

denizu said:


> Does CO send delay mails?


They did, at least last three years in May/June.


----------



## fugitive_4u

suhaz4 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I received grant mail for me and family at 11.18 AM IST.
> I am on a short vacation and checked my mail now. SUPER HAPPY..
> 
> The visa was processed by Adelaide team.
> 
> IED is 11 NOV 2017.
> 
> Thanks a ton to Dubai boy VIKAS.... thanks bro for all your help...
> 
> Thank you all other for info shared in the forum...


Congrats mate. Enjoy the moment and plan for your next big step


----------



## Saadi

suhaz4 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I received grant mail for me and family at 11.18 AM IST.
> I am on a short vacation and checked my mail now. SUPER HAPPY..
> 
> The visa was processed by Adelaide team.
> 
> IED is 11 NOV 2017.
> 
> Thanks a ton to Dubai boy VIKAS.... thanks bro for all your help...
> 
> Thank you all other for info shared in the forum...


Congratulations mate :cheer2:


What other docs they asked for after employment verification.


----------



## andreyx108b

suhaz4 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I received grant mail for me and family at 11.18 AM IST.
> I am on a short vacation and checked my mail now. SUPER HAPPY..
> 
> The visa was processed by Adelaide team.
> 
> IED is 11 NOV 2017.
> 
> Thanks a ton to Dubai boy VIKAS.... thanks bro for all your help...
> 
> Thank you all other for info shared in the forum...


Congrats!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

This is quite pathetic, dibp told me that I will be contacted within this week, so far i havent recieved any contact yet 😢 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramarajan_me

andreyx108b said:


> denizu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does CO send delay mails?
> 
> 
> 
> They did, at least last three years in May/June.
Click to expand...

Can't wait for May.. Atleast I will have some sort of communication..!!


----------



## taylorman

gonnabeexpat said:


> This is quite pathetic, dibp told me that I will be contacted within this week, so far i havent recieved any contact yet 😢
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


:jaw:
Yea, I was waiting to see what news you have for us.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

taylorman said:


> :jaw:
> Yea, I was waiting to see what news you have for us.


              2 lakhs down the drain                        

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u

gonnabeexpat said:


> 2 lakhs down the drain
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Not yet man.... When they have not rejected, it will be positive. Yes, may take time, so stay calm


----------



## taylorman

gonnabeexpat said:


> 2 lakhs down the drain
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Well, to be fair, the week ain't over yet. There's still 3 days to go.


----------



## denizu

suhaz4 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I received grant mail for me and family at 11.18 AM IST.
> I am on a short vacation and checked my mail now. SUPER HAPPY..
> 
> The visa was processed by Adelaide team.
> 
> IED is 11 NOV 2017.
> 
> Thanks a ton to Dubai boy VIKAS.... thanks bro for all your help...
> 
> Thank you all other for info shared in the forum...


congrats mate 

happy to see grants from people lodged on 2016


----------



## vikaschandra

suhaz4 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I received grant mail for me and family at 11.18 AM IST.
> I am on a short vacation and checked my mail now. SUPER HAPPY..
> 
> The visa was processed by Adelaide team.
> 
> IED is 11 NOV 2017.
> 
> Thanks a ton to Dubai boy VIKAS.... thanks bro for all your help...
> 
> Thank you all other for info shared in the forum...


Congratulations Suhas. Best wishes to you


----------



## debeash

suhaz4 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I received grant mail for me and family at 11.18 AM IST.
> I am on a short vacation and checked my mail now. SUPER HAPPY..
> 
> The visa was processed by Adelaide team.
> 
> IED is 11 NOV 2017.
> 
> Thanks a ton to Dubai boy VIKAS.... thanks bro for all your help...
> 
> Thank you all other for info shared in the forum...


Congratulations mate!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

gonnabeexpat said:


> 2 lakhs down the drain
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi gonnabeexpat,

Read my signature and feel not-left-out.


----------



## suhaz4

Saadi said:


> Congratulations mate :cheer2:
> 
> 
> What other docs they asked for after employment verification.


They just mentioned further evidence for employment

I submitted new RnR letter provided by HR, then salary increment letter.
Then banks statements with salary transfer 2 per year.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Two more days to go before the week is going to get over , iam thinking about sending an reminder email.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## riteshgarg07

gonnabeexpat said:


> Two more days to go before the week is going to get over , iam thinking about sending an reminder email.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Don't wait just send it.


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> This is quite pathetic, dibp told me that I will be contacted within this week, so far i havent recieved any contact yet
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




They usually wont disclose "when"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superman1

Hey guys !

We have 55 points for 189 visa and attempted PTE twice still struggling to get 65 in each, meanwhile i was wondering if i could also try IELTS. Can someone tell me should i write IELTS general or academic for immigration purpose?

Thanks


----------



## saatheesh

hi.. i want to know when my visa will granted.. my timeline below..

code - 312312 Electrical Engineering Technician(189 visa 60 pts)

PTE - aug 9 
TRA Assessment - nov 4
EOI submitted - nov 4
EOI invited - nov 8
visa loged - nov 9
CO contacted - dec 15th (emp salary proof , pcc ) 
pcc submitted - dec 21st(India)

I worked in Congo, Africa in rotation job 3 months on and 1 month off for 5 years. i forget to get pcc from Africa. Later by end of feb i noted that and sent a mail to gsm . On march 5th i submitted my pcc for Africa and notified by mail. my last updated status is on dec 21st only and my application status is still in progress. Is it ok? When can i expect my visa?


----------



## denizu

superman1 said:


> Hey guys !
> 
> We have 55 points for 189 visa and attempted PTE twice still struggling to get 65 in each, meanwhile i was wondering if i could also try IELTS. Can someone tell me should i write IELTS general or academic for immigration purpose?
> 
> Thanks


both IELTS academic and general are OK. take general, it is easier.


----------



## superman1

denizu said:


> both IELTS academic and general are OK. take general, it is easier.




Thanks man. Yeah i think i should take a chance.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

gonnabeexpat said:


> 2 lakhs down the drain
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


You missed other expenses ACS, PTE/IELTS, true copies and most important time. However rosy it looks for you, but at the end its pure business.


----------



## sultan_azam

superman1 said:


> Hey guys !
> 
> We have 55 points for 189 visa and attempted PTE twice still struggling to get 65 in each, meanwhile i was wondering if i could also try IELTS. Can someone tell me should i write IELTS general or academic for immigration purpose?
> 
> Thanks


both are accepted, General is easier


----------



## gonnabeexpat

andreyx108b said:


> They usually wont disclose "when"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pratik.itworld

superman1 said:


> Hey guys !
> 
> We have 55 points for 189 visa and attempted PTE twice still struggling to get 65 in each, meanwhile i was wondering if i could also try IELTS. Can someone tell me should i write IELTS general or academic for immigration purpose?
> 
> Thanks


As far as I know, IELTS General is only accepted for immigration, academics has to be given if you are moving for education purpose.
You give 1 shot to IELTS, however I'll suggest to practice more for PTE-A as it has good a good lineancy in markings and people can score good in PTE compared to IELTS though PTE got a bit complex structure but surely more lineant. I could say this from my personal experience.


----------



## bigm0n

Am back from holidays , 189 application still stuck in-progress. 

Reached 156 Days since details shared what CO has asked for. 

This is pathetic process to be true!!


----------



## pratik.itworld

Hi Experts,

I read here a lot of people saying VAC2 paid. What is VAC2? Is it some sort of fees you have to pay after getting visa or something else?


----------



## sultan_azam

pratik.itworld said:


> As far as I know, IELTS General is only accepted for immigration, academics has to be given if you are moving for education purpose.
> You give 1 shot to IELTS, however I'll suggest to practice more for PTE-A as it has good a good lineancy in markings and people can score good in PTE compared to IELTS though PTE got a bit complex structure but surely more lineant. I could say this from my personal experience.


https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-proficient-english

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-superior-english

the link specifically mentions about PTE(Academic), TOEFL (IBT) versions, although other versions are available for that exam, however it mentions IELTS and donot indicate general/academic

ielts academic is required mostly by universities and is bit tougher than general version, hence people go by general version


no doubt PTE was easier


----------



## sultan_azam

pratik.itworld said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I read here a lot of people saying VAC2 paid. What is VAC2? Is it some sort of fees you have to pay after getting visa or something else?


visa application charges- 2nd installment - have seen it in cases where the dependent applicant above 18 is not able to prove functional english skills, such cases have to pay 4885$ additionally


----------



## pbg_1981

Hello Sultan, Ashish and Other Experts,
I have submitted my 189 application on 2nd Feb 2017 and still is in Received status only.
I have given job reference letter on company letterhead from my senior. I just now come to know that use of company letterhead is against company policy and should not have authorization to use letterhead other than HR. If DIBP check and send JRL to company, its a bad luck for me as well as senior, as my company may take any action for this.
I already uploaded this job reference letter. When asked to senior, he gave me JRL on stamp paper. 
Should I upload new JRL taken stamp paper and update in "UPDATE US" tab requesting them to use new JRL and not to use old job reference letter on company letterhead?
Or suggest any other advice.
Thanks all in advance.

regards,
pbg


----------



## sultan_azam

pbg_1981 said:


> Hello Sultan, Ashish and Other Experts,
> I have submitted my 189 application on 2nd Feb 2017 and still is in Received status only.
> I have given job reference letter on company letterhead from my senior. I just now come to know that use of company letterhead is against company policy and should not have authorization to use letterhead other than HR. If DIBP check and send JRL to company, its a bad luck for me as well as senior, as my company may take any action for this.
> I already uploaded this job reference letter. When asked to senior, he gave me JRL on stamp paper.
> Should I upload new JRL taken stamp paper and update in "UPDATE US" tab requesting them to use new JRL and not to use old job reference letter on company letterhead?
> Or suggest any other advice.
> Thanks all in advance.
> 
> regards,
> pbg


in this scenario, try to get a rnr letter from HR also

upload this HR letter along with stamp paper letter in immiaccount

give form 1023 stating the rnr lettter previously given is wrong since you were not aware about company policy of using letterhead and now you are giving statuory declaration from senior along with rnr letter from HR

wait for expert comments on this


----------



## andreyx108b

saatheesh said:


> hi.. i want to know when my visa will granted.. my timeline below..
> 
> code - 312312 Electrical Engineering Technician(189 visa 60 pts)
> 
> PTE - aug 9
> TRA Assessment - nov 4
> EOI submitted - nov 4
> EOI invited - nov 8
> visa loged - nov 9
> CO contacted - dec 15th (emp salary proof , pcc )
> pcc submitted - dec 21st(India)
> 
> I worked in Congo, Africa in rotation job 3 months on and 1 month off for 5 years. i forget to get pcc from Africa. Later by end of feb i noted that and sent a mail to gsm . On march 5th i submitted my pcc for Africa and notified by mail. my last updated status is on dec 21st only and my application status is still in progress. Is it ok? When can i expect my visa?


Please see attached.


----------



## Vinay123

What basis IED is decided? Does it have correlation with PTE or Medicals?


----------



## andreyx108b

saatheesh said:


> hi.. i want to know when my visa will granted.. my timeline below..
> 
> code - 312312 Electrical Engineering Technician(189 visa 60 pts)
> 
> PTE - aug 9
> TRA Assessment - nov 4
> EOI submitted - nov 4
> EOI invited - nov 8
> visa loged - nov 9
> CO contacted - dec 15th (emp salary proof , pcc )
> pcc submitted - dec 21st(India)
> 
> I worked in Congo, Africa in rotation job 3 months on and 1 month off for 5 years. i forget to get pcc from Africa. Later by end of feb i noted that and sent a mail to gsm . On march 5th i submitted my pcc for Africa and notified by mail. my last updated status is on dec 21st only and my application status is still in progress. Is it ok? When can i expect my visa?


Please see attached.


----------



## andreyx108b

Vinay123 said:


> What basis IED is decided? Does it have correlation with PTE or Medicals?


medicals and pcc


----------



## Vinay123

andreyx108b said:


> medicals and pcc


I submitted my application in the Man'2016 and appeared for PTE on 9th April'2016. Correct me if I am wrong, in general IED is at the max 1 year from the time you appeared for PTE, Medical done and PCC obtained? 
I have not got my Visa yet. So, if I do not get any update by 8th April,2017, will I need to go through PTE again?


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*PTE Valid for 2 yrs*



Vinay123 said:


> I submitted my application in the Man'2016 and appeared for PTE on 9th April'2016. Correct me if I am wrong, in general IED is at the max 1 year from the time you appeared for PTE, Medical done and PCC obtained?
> I have not got my Visa yet. So, if I do not get any update by 8th April,2017, will I need to go through PTE again?


PTE is valid for 2 years (check the PTE report) - Hence, there is no need to redo PTE.

IED is based on Medical or PCC (whichever is earlier). CO might advise you to redo medical and PCC incase the processing go more than 1 year.

There are some cases where CO gave an extended IED eventhough PCC and Medical are about to expire.

Wats ur jobcode and timeline - any CO contacts in between.
Have u called them up ?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

I have sent them an email regarding the same.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

Vinay123 said:


> I submitted my application in the Man'2016 and appeared for PTE on 9th April'2016. Correct me if I am wrong, in general IED is at the max 1 year from the time you appeared for PTE, Medical done and PCC obtained?
> I have not got my Visa yet. So, if I do not get any update by 8th April,2017, will I need to go through PTE again?


You dont need to give PTE again. You IED is decided based on either on your PCC or Medicals and PCC doesnt play any role in deciding you IED. I have seen folks getting IED based on which ever is latest (Meds. or PCC)


----------



## tgurmani

gonnabeexpat said:


> I have sent them an email regarding the same.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Any response you got? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

tgurmani said:


> Any response you got?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude i sent it today , only two more days left , don't know what's going to transpire. Will i get grant? Will i get nj? Will i get request for more documents? Will i get the standard response ? Or i may not get any response . Iam going crazy        

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## denizu

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude i sent it today , only two more days left , don't know what's going to transpire. Will i get grant? Will i get nj? Will i get request for more documents? Will i get the standard response ? Or i may not get any response . Iam going crazy
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hey dude, dont make yoursef so depressed

if you had been rejected, you would have been rejected by now. probably they are checking your file more detailly than others. I know waiting is annoying. I am really annoyed too. But we have to wait


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude i sent it today , only two more days left , don't know what's going to transpire. Will i get grant? Will i get nj? Will i get request for more documents? Will i get the standard response ? Or i may not get any response . Iam going crazy
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Why do you have 2 days? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

Day 240 and still assessment in indefinite loop


----------



## gonnabeexpat

andreyx108b said:


> Why do you have 2 days?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was informed by dibp that i would be contacted within this week. It was mentioned i. The response letter which was sent in reply for my complaint.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## abeden

gonnabeexpat said:


> I was informed by dibp that i would be contacted within this week. It was mentioned i. The response letter which was sent in reply for my complaint.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


hi, you don't have to worry about that one. i think i got that one too before. it's a generic email when we file a complaint, someone will get back to us (update us) about a week or so. 

btw, i, too, am still waiting for my grant. 8mos in april!


----------



## katts007

*GRANT Received*

Hello All,
Very happy to inform that I have received the Grant letters for my family. I have been waiting for this day and the wait has ended. 

I would like to thank each and everyone on this forum for making my life simple and made me feel that applying for the expensive VISA is very easy. Before starting my journey I was in dilemma if I should go with an Agent or on my own. After coming across this forum, I made a decision that I'll apply on my own. At the end, I thought I will either get a GRANT or a lesson. Each and every post has lots of information which will help all the applicants.

I have been nervous after lodging the VISA. I had sleepless nights in between and used to check my mails for every 30 mins after 3 AM. But I would say that the wait is worth and a happy ending.

Thanks once again for all your help. Please PM me if you have any queries.

Please see my signature for the timeline.


----------



## abeden

congratulations!!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

abeden said:


> hi, you don't have to worry about that one. i think i got that one too before. it's a generic email when we file a complaint, someone will get back to us (update us) about a week or so.
> 
> btw, i, too, am still waiting for my grant. 8mos in april!


Dude, in that email did they mention that you will be contacted within a week,? . If yes, did they contact you ? What did they say ?. I thought the response i got was not generic. Please confirm.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## katts007

abeden said:


> congratulations!!


Thank you abeden.


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> I was informed by dibp that i would be contacted within this week. It was mentioned i. The response letter which was sent in reply for my complaint.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


oh i see... dont put to much hope on a response  but good luck!


----------



## andreyx108b

Vinay123 said:


> I submitted my application in the Man'2016 and appeared for PTE on 9th April'2016. Correct me if I am wrong, in general IED is at the max 1 year from the time you appeared for PTE, Medical done and PCC obtained?
> I have not got my Visa yet. So, if I do not get any update by 8th April,2017, will I need to go through PTE again?


No, it is 1 year from your MEDS or PCC date whichever is earlier. It has no relation to PTE.


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> I was informed by dibp that i would be contacted within this week. It was mentioned i. The response letter which was sent in reply for my complaint.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


oh i see... dont place to much hope on a response  but good luck!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

andreyx108b said:


> oh i see... dont place to much hope on a response  but good luck!


Oh so I will not get an response looks like it was my fault , i should have never gotten hyped over a generic response. Dibp sucks, i feel like I have been cheated out if 2.5 lakhs , as i got canada invite i wish I could withdraw my applicatuon and get my money back but looks like I need to commit suicide just to get my money back. Screw this damn dibp damn them to hell.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Vinay123 said:


> I submitted my application in the Man'2016 and appeared for PTE on 9th April'2016. Correct me if I am wrong, in general IED is at the max 1 year from the time you appeared for PTE, Medical done and PCC obtained?
> I have not got my Visa yet. So, if I do not get any update by 8th April,2017, will I need to go through PTE again?


IED is dependent on PCC/Medicals and not at all related to PTE

you wont have to do PTE again, but it may happen that DIBP may ask you to redo PCC/medicals

PTE - Pearson Test of English
PCC- Police clearance certificate
Medicals - Visa health check


----------



## farjaf

gonnabeexpat said:


> Oh so I will not get an response looks like it was my fault , i should have never gotten hyped over a generic response. Dibp sucks, i feel like I have been cheated out if 2.5 lakhs , as i got canada invite i wish I could withdraw my applicatuon and get my money back but looks like I need to commit suicide just to get my money back. Screw this damn dibp damn them to hell.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I know, Australia Immigration system doesn't make sense at all. They even don't trust their own visa and their country. I've been in this country for 6 years and still nothing after 8 months. I can confirm their system is corrupted and discriminated


----------



## sultan_azam

gonnabeexpat said:


> Oh so I will not get an response looks like it was my fault , i should have never gotten hyped over a generic response. Dibp sucks, i feel like I have been cheated out if 2.5 lakhs , as i got canada invite i wish I could withdraw my applicatuon and get my money back but looks like I need to commit suicide just to get my money back. Screw this damn dibp damn them to hell.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


calm down mate, it is a tough time for you but world hasnt crashed

your 2.5 lakhs hasnt gone waste, trust me the wait and struggle is worth it, bear a little more


----------



## sultan_azam

farjaf said:


> I know, Australia Immigration system doesn't make sense at all. They even don't trust their own visa and their country. I've been in this country for 6 years and still nothing after 8 months. I can confirm their system is corrupted and discriminated


No offense

*if you can confirm that the system is corrupt and discriminated, are you going ahead with your visa application ??

have you withdrawn your visa application by now ??*


----------



## fugitive_4u

farjaf said:


> I know, Australia Immigration system doesn't make sense at all. They even don't trust their own visa and their country. I've been in this country for 6 years and still nothing after 8 months. I can confirm their system is corrupted and discriminated


Well, it may not make sense to you, but for themselves, it does for sure. They need not be transparent to you on their process of vetting, else people will find ways to circumvent the system.

Can you clarify on "I've been in this country for 6 years and still nothing after 8 months".


----------



## namitc

farjaf said:


> I know, Australia Immigration system doesn't make sense at all. They even don't trust their own visa and their country. I've been in this country for 6 years and still nothing after 8 months. I can confirm their system is corrupted and discriminated


Dude! You should either explain with reasons what you are claiming or not give any baseless comments. All of us here are aspirants to go to Australia and your comments may discourage a lot of people to take this big step of their life.

Please think about it and explain.


----------



## offto

sultan_azam said:


> IED is dependent on PCC/Medicals and not at all related to PTE
> 
> you wont have to do PTE again, but it may happen that DIBP may ask you to redo PCC/medicals
> 
> PTE - Pearson Test of English
> PCC- Police clearance certificate
> Medicals - Visa health check


I hope it comes true in my case cos my PCC & medicals both are just 2 months away from expiry..


----------



## sultan_azam

offto said:


> I hope it comes true in my case cos my PCC & medicals both are just 2 months away from expiry..


good luck bro


----------



## andreyx108b

farjaf said:


> I know, Australia Immigration system doesn't make sense at all. They even don't trust their own visa and their country. I've been in this country for 6 years and still nothing after 8 months. I can confirm their system is corrupted and discriminated




I think none of you ever dealt with CIC or UKBA or USCIS. DIBP is SUPER reliable trust me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abeden

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude, in that email did they mention that you will be contacted within a week,? . If yes, did they contact you ? What did they say ?. I thought the response i got was not generic. Please confirm.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


yep they contacted me before, they just updated me about my case, told me that it is still in the "internal process" (i complained after 6mos, we have submitted the only lacking document -PTE spouse)


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

Hi Guyz,

I have been asked form submit a character assessment form 1221 after I have submitted VAC-2 payment. They haven't sent me any email. It just appeared in my immi account "Provide Character Assessment". It is shown below Attach Docs tab.
I have already submitted form 1221. What do you think?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

abeden said:


> yep they contacted me before, they just updated me about my case, told me that it is still in the "internal process" (i complained after 6mos, we have submitted the only lacking document -PTE spouse)


Oh the co contacted you and gave a generic reply. Seriously dibp has some nerve . The only reason why iam not withdrawing my application is i will not get a single paise back. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Is there anyway to get my money back, i really want to withdraw my application and i could use that 2 lacs for canada 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick19

gonnabeexpat said:


> Is there anyway to get my money back, i really want to withdraw my application and i could use that 2 lacs for canada
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Brisbane office closed today due to weather. So chill!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

andreyx108b said:


> I think none of you ever dealt with CIC or UKBA or USCIS. DIBP is SUPER reliable trust me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not sure about uk and canada, but I got my US visa approved in the interview date and the staff were so nice and polite.


----------



## andreyx108b

farjaf said:


> not sure about uk and canada, but I got my US visa approved in the interview date and the staff were so nice and polite.


tell it to the guys who have to wait for their i-140/1-485 approved for 24 months  

tourist and business visas are quick even in Australia  we are talking immigrant visas


----------



## farjaf

andreyx108b said:


> tell it to the guys who have to wait for their i-140/1-485 approved for 24 months
> 
> tourist and business visas are quick even in Australia  we are talking immigrant visas


I know, my previous Australia business visa, took more than 8 months


----------



## denizu

day 106. last 2 weeks for 75%.


----------



## gaurav716

*Got Grant*

Hi All,

With blessings from GOD, i got grant today for my and my wife. Thanks to everyone in this forum.
See you in Aussie land.

ANZSCO : 263111
Points: 65
Visa Lodge: 22nd Oct
medicals : 26th Oct
Co Contact: 10th Nov
Replied: 8th Dec
Current Status: In progress
Grant: 30th March 2017


----------



## Ebilsaa

gaurav716 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> With blessings from GOD, i got grant today for my and my wife. Thanks to everyone in this forum.
> 
> See you in Aussie land.
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO : 263111
> 
> Points: 65
> 
> Visa Lodge: 22nd Oct
> 
> medicals : 26th Oct
> 
> Co Contact: 10th Nov
> 
> Replied: 8th Dec
> 
> Current Status: In progress
> 
> Grant: 30th March 2017




Congrats  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## offto

gaurav716 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With blessings from GOD, i got grant today for my and my wife. Thanks to everyone in this forum.
> See you in Aussie land.
> 
> ANZSCO : 263111
> Points: 65
> Visa Lodge: 22nd Oct
> medicals : 26th Oct
> Co Contact: 10th Nov
> Replied: 8th Dec
> Current Status: In progress
> Grant: 30th March 2017


Congratulations!!


----------



## denizu

gaurav716 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With blessings from GOD, i got grant today for my and my wife. Thanks to everyone in this forum.
> See you in Aussie land.
> 
> ANZSCO : 263111
> Points: 65
> Visa Lodge: 22nd Oct
> medicals : 26th Oct
> Co Contact: 10th Nov
> Replied: 8th Dec
> Current Status: In progress
> Grant: 30th March 2017


Really happy for you mate. Big congrats!


----------



## aussiedream87

gaurav716 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With blessings from GOD, i got grant today for my and my wife. Thanks to everyone in this forum.
> See you in Aussie land.
> 
> ANZSCO : 263111
> Points: 65
> Visa Lodge: 22nd Oct
> medicals : 26th Oct
> Co Contact: 10th Nov
> Replied: 8th Dec
> Current Status: In progress
> Grant: 30th March 2017


Congratulations


----------



## sultan_azam

gaurav716 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With blessings from GOD, i got grant today for my and my wife. Thanks to everyone in this forum.
> See you in Aussie land.
> 
> ANZSCO : 263111
> Points: 65
> Visa Lodge: 22nd Oct
> medicals : 26th Oct
> Co Contact: 10th Nov
> Replied: 8th Dec
> Current Status: In progress
> Grant: 30th March 2017


congratulations Gaurav...


----------



## vikaschandra

Congratulations on your grant.



katts007 said:


> Hello All,
> Very happy to inform that I have received the Grant letters for my family. I have been waiting for this day and the wait has ended.
> 
> I would like to thank each and everyone on this forum for making my life simple and made me feel that applying for the expensive VISA is very easy. Before starting my journey I was in dilemma if I should go with an Agent or on my own. After coming across this forum, I made a decision that I'll apply on my own. At the end, I thought I will either get a GRANT or a lesson. Each and every post has lots of information which will help all the applicants.
> 
> I have been nervous after lodging the VISA. I had sleepless nights in between and used to check my mails for every 30 mins after 3 AM. But I would say that the wait is worth and a happy ending.
> 
> Thanks once again for all your help. Please PM me if you have any queries.
> 
> Please see my signature for the timeline.


----------



## ramarajan_me

Wow..!! After 296 days of silence finally got the employment verification mail today. My HR will probably respond to it tomorrow. Fingers crossed from now on.


----------



## katts007

gaurav716 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> With blessings from GOD, i got grant today for my and my wife. Thanks to everyone in this forum.
> 
> See you in Aussie land.
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO : 263111
> 
> Points: 65
> 
> Visa Lodge: 22nd Oct
> 
> medicals : 26th Oct
> 
> Co Contact: 10th Nov
> 
> Replied: 8th Dec
> 
> Current Status: In progress
> 
> Grant: 30th March 2017




Congrats Gaurav! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katts007

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations on your grant.




Thank you Vikas! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

gaurav716 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With blessings from GOD, i got grant today for my and my wife. Thanks to everyone in this forum.
> See you in Aussie land.
> 
> ANZSCO : 263111
> Points: 65
> Visa Lodge: 22nd Oct
> medicals : 26th Oct
> Co Contact: 10th Nov
> Replied: 8th Dec
> Current Status: In progress
> Grant: 30th March 2017


Congrats mate, all the best :thumb:


----------



## sultan_azam

ramarajan_me said:


> Wow..!! After 296 days of silence finally got the employment verification mail today. My HR will probably respond to it tomorrow. Fingers crossed from now on.


good luck mate...


----------



## indaussi

ramarajan_me said:


> Wow..!! After 296 days of silence finally got the employment verification mail today. My HR will probably respond to it tomorrow. Fingers crossed from now on.


Hi Ramarajan

Pl share your timeline....

which GSM is handled your case..


----------



## australianexpat2015

*Grant came on 30/03/2017*

hello Friends!

So happy to announce, we recieved our Golden email yesterday.

I wish you all Faster Visas!

Thank you for your help and support!


----------



## indaussi

australianexpat2015 said:


> hello Friends!
> 
> So happy to announce, we recieved our Golden email yesterday.
> 
> I wish you all Faster Visas!
> 
> Thank you for your help and support!


Hi

Which GSM handled your cases?

Job verification done for current employer or Previous ?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Congratulations to all who got grant!.

So DIBP was working despite the cyclone. This is is making me even more angry. I am going to ask them for a refund and iam planning to withdraw my application . They told me that they would contact me within this week but i never got any contact. meanwhile people who lodged their visas recently are getting grants. eventhough iam happy that people got their grant, it is making me furious . It seems to me that my application was put on hold for no good reason. i was never asked for any document nor they have conducted any employment verification.

If they are not interested in my profile they should not have invited me in the first place. unnecessarily is wasted 2 lacs. guys iam planning to send a email to dibp asking for refund as i already got CA ita. 
https://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDocuments/Documents/1424.pdf

SCREW AUSTRALIA!!!!


----------



## australianexpat2015

gonnabeexpat said:


> Is there anyway to get my money back, i really want to withdraw my application and i could use that 2 lacs for canada
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


HI gonnabeexpat!

Please do not lose hope like this. You have answered many of my questions and guided me in this journey. As you yourself must have witnessed every Journey is different. We started our Visa Process on 3rd September 2015 and got our ACS done on 4th feb 2016 after that it took us a long time to clear Vocational English exams. Rest of the timeline is mentioned in my signature. On March 10th I was contacted by CO stating they cannot access my spouse's PTE scores and also recieved a call from Australian Embassy asking for my clear job description. It was nerve wrecking and confusing at the same time.

So after a long Journey of 575 days, I recieved my Grant yesterday. Only thing that helped me through this was my faith and patience. So dear friend, just wait your grant is around the corner coming soon. Hope for best.

thank you for your kind support throughout.


----------



## fugitive_4u

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations to all who got grant!.
> 
> So DIBP was working despite the cyclone. This is is making me even more angry. I am going to ask them for a refund and iam planning to withdraw my application . They told me that they would contact me within this week but i never got any contact. meanwhile people who lodged their visas recently are getting grants. eventhough iam happy that people got their grant, it is making me furious . It seems to me that my application was put on hold for no good reason. i was never asked for any document nor they have conducted any employment verification.
> 
> If they are not interested in my profile they should not have invited me in the first place. unnecessarily is wasted 2 lacs. guys iam planning to send a email to dibp asking for refund as i already got CA ita.
> https://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDocuments/Documents/1424.pdf
> 
> SCREW AUSTRALIA!!!!


My friend, remember one thing that Haste makes Waste. I've heard only horror stories with regards to CA, however if you are hell bent on making it there, it's your wish

If I were in your shoes, I wouldve just waited for more time. It has already taken so much time and it will not be any worse more. So take it easy and calm down. Starting a new process fresh with another country is just another big mess if you ask me. 

My thoughts, but at the end of the day, its your life, your decision...


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Dude i have got all my documents ready for canada. Proof of fund, reference letter, letter of explanation you name it . PCC is the only document which iam yet to get. After i get that iam going to lodge ca visa as well. I stopped waiting for australia after i got ca ita. I have already lost faith in getting the grant. I don't think I will ever get it .

I want to cut my losses and get my money back while I still can. Canada process is more transparent and a lot of people have been getting pr quite quickly . Like within 3 or so months. So it's not that bad as people are making it out to be. 

Seriously has anyone here gotten a refund successfully?. From what I've read unless or otherwise the primary applicant dies they won't give any refund . 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

australianexpat2015 said:


> HI gonnabeexpat!
> 
> Please do not lose hope like this. You have answered many of my questions and guided me in this journey. As you yourself must have witnessed every Journey is different. We started our Visa Process on 3rd September 2015 and got our ACS done on 4th feb 2016 after that it took us a long time to clear Vocational English exams. Rest of the timeline is mentioned in my signature. On March 10th I was contacted by CO stating they cannot access my spouse's PTE scores and also recieved a call from Australian Embassy asking for my clear job description. It was nerve wrecking and confusing at the same time.
> 
> So after a long Journey of 575 days, I recieved my Grant yesterday. Only thing that helped me through this was my faith and patience. So dear friend, just wait your grant is around the corner coming soon. Hope for best.
> 
> thank you for your kind support throughout.


could you please share your job code? also why did they ask for a clear job description?i think you would've provided that along with your reference letter or SD . But frankly speaking you got the grant in record time. many November applicants got grant today. But i'm done with being patient . Iam just plain angry at how dibp functions. and i am disgusted by how they selectively give people quick grants whereas i have to wait for a long time with no end in site. enough is enough i want my money back  :mad2:


----------



## fugitive_4u

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude i have got all my documents ready for canada. Proof of fund, reference letter, letter of explanation you name it . PCC is the only document which iam yet to get. After i get that iam going to lodge ca visa as well. I stopped waiting for australia after i got ca ita. I have already lost faith in getting the grant. I don't think I will ever get it .
> 
> I want to cut my losses and get my money back while I still can. Canada process is more transparent and a lot of people have been getting pr quite quickly . Like within 3 or so months. So it's not that bad as people are making it out to be.


Good Luck, However I would still say.............. (You know what I mean  )



gonnabeexpat said:


> Seriously has anyone here gotten a refund successfully?. From what I've read unless or otherwise the primary applicant dies they won't give any refund .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Check this --> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Withdrawing-General-Skilled-Migration-Visa-Applications

There are Mandatory refunds (Like death or wrong visa, etc) and Discretionary Refunds, wherein they may decide on your particular case.

After you withdraw, you may wish to give your reasons and it is purely up to DIBP whether to refund your amount since your case seems to be under Discretionary one. Note that there is no review to refund process if it is declined.

As for as if anyone has got a successful refund, will wait for others to answer, I'm not sure


----------



## mrmaakhia

322 days and still Assessment in Progress. 
This wait is killing me. Even I am loosing hopes now. I understand patience is key but everything has it's own limit. 
Why can't DIBP at least keep up informed about current progress. 

CO contact last May and since then all silence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

australianexpat2015 said:


> hello Friends!
> 
> So happy to announce, we recieved our Golden email yesterday.
> 
> I wish you all Faster Visas!
> 
> Thank you for your help and support!


wow, congratulations


----------



## bigm0n

gonnabeexpat said:


> could you please share your job code? also why did they ask for a clear job description?i think you would've provided that along with your reference letter or SD . But frankly speaking you got the grant in record time. many November applicants got grant today. But i'm done with being patient . Iam just plain angry at how dibp functions. and i am disgusted by how they selectively give people quick grants whereas i have to wait for a long time with no end in site. enough is enough i want my money back  :mad2:


Am with you to get out of the DIBP **** up. 

Am not thinking of moving to any other country but DEFINITELY NOT AUSTRALIA.


----------



## denizu

mrmaakhia said:


> 322 days and still Assessment in Progress.
> This wait is killing me. Even I am loosing hopes now. I understand patience is key but everything has it's own limit.
> Why can't DIBP at least keep up informed about current progress.
> 
> CO contact last May and since then all silence.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cuz they dont care about your feelings and hopes.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

fugitive_4u said:


> Good Luck, However I would still say.............. (You know what I mean  )
> 
> 
> 
> Check this --> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Withdrawing-General-Skilled-Migration-Visa-Applications
> 
> There are Mandatory refunds (Like death or wrong visa, etc) and Discretionary Refunds, wherein they may decide on your particular case.
> 
> After you withdraw, you may wish to give your reasons and it is purely up to DIBP whether to refund your amount since your case seems to be under Discretionary one. Note that there is no review to refund process if it is declined.
> 
> As for as if anyone has got a successful refund, will wait for others to answer, I'm not sure


Thanks for the detailed reply, my case does come under the discretionary refund category . I just want to know the success rate. Specifically, i want to know whether i will get the refund if i say that i am no longer interested in pursuing Australia as I've already got invited by Canadian government to apply for CA pr. 

Vikas, Andrey, could you guys please shed some light on this?.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

bigm0n said:


> Am with you to get out of the DIBP **** up.
> 
> Am not thinking of moving to any other country but DEFINITELY NOT AUSTRALIA.


You should consider applying for Canada.


----------



## ramarajan_me

indaussi said:


> Hi Ramarajan
> 
> Pl share your timeline....
> 
> which GSM is handled your case..


Visa Lodged, 31 May
Co contact, 8 Jun
Replied, 28 Jun
Gsm Brisbane
Aft June I didn't hv any sort of communication until yesterday. Just waited patiently..


----------



## fugitive_4u

I wouldnt say that


> i am no longer interested in pursuing Australia as I've already got invited by Canadian government to apply for CA pr


, instead I would highlight the time taken and no information provided in spite of following up with DIBP during this time and the uncertainity over whether the outcome will be positive after such a long time. Would also highlight that in light of this uncertainty and the long time this is taking you would like to pursue migrating to other countries as an option. You would also want to highlight the false information passed on to you by DIBP officials during one of your query.

Well, having gone this far, I somehow feel, you should receive your grant soon...!!


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply, my case does come under the discretionary refund category . I just want to know the success rate. Specifically, i want to know whether i will get the refund if i say that i am no longer interested in pursuing Australia as I've already got invited by Canadian government to apply for CA pr.
> 
> Vikas, Andrey, could you guys please shed some light on this?.


i dont think refund is possible...  i dont see the reasons for refund.


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> You should consider applying for Canada.


where CIC refuses for the lack of PCC....


----------



## gonnabeexpat

andreyx108b said:


> where CIC refuses for the lack of PCC....


Ture, thats why iam meticulous in collecting the documents and i even got a fresh reference letter from my previous company as well. But they are transparent and after 6 months you can even apply for GCMS notes which will give you some details of the internal processing of your application.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

fugitive_4u said:


> I wouldnt say that , instead I would highlight the time taken and no information provided in spite of following up with DIBP during this time and the uncertainity over whether the outcome will be positive after such a long time. Would also highlight that in light of this uncertainty and the long time this is taking you would like to pursue migrating to other countries as an option. You would also want to highlight the false information passed on to you by DIBP officials during one of your query.
> 
> Well, having gone this far, I somehow feel, you should receive your grant soon...!!


Thanks a lot. this makes so much sense.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Gonnabeexpat:

LoL @ Refund. Your money has been paid to CO's on hourly basis, they consumed it and you can see in Myimmitracker.com that already visa grants have been issued to many onshore and offshore candidates including from March 2017. I dont see you get refund but only visa grant if you be more patient.

BTW Canada is worth a try. Me and my wife had indepth discussion with a canadian couple and understood that its a great place to live and work. We have our own reasons for which we opted Australia. All the best for CA.

I am equally hopeless if my visa will come from DIBP but just a suggestion, do not waste time, effort and money on some other country now. Live happily and accept the homeland. 
Its all about Karma. If its in your faith it will come. 

There is no use of raising complaints or bothering them. DIBP will continue as they want. Its your choice if you want to move on then do so.


----------



## ibbz87

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude i have got all my documents ready for canada. Proof of fund, reference letter, letter of explanation you name it . PCC is the only document which iam yet to get. After i get that iam going to lodge ca visa as well. I stopped waiting for australia after i got ca ita. I have already lost faith in getting the grant. I don't think I will ever get it .
> 
> I want to cut my losses and get my money back while I still can. Canada process is more transparent and a lot of people have been getting pr quite quickly . Like within 3 or so months. So it's not that bad as people are making it out to be.
> 
> Seriously has anyone here gotten a refund successfully?. From what I've read unless or otherwise the primary applicant dies they won't give any refund .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


they wont be issuing any refund if yo withdraw your application.
so better leave it and forget about it.
may be you end up having PR pf 2 countries.
I know few people who applied for aus PR even though they had canadian pr and were residing there and left canada due to weather.

weather is not your friend there mate and i have family living there and i know how hard the life is in winters.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u

ethical.prodigy said:


> Gonnabeexpat:
> 
> LoL @ Refund. Your money has been paid to CO's on hourly basis, they consumed it and you can see in Myimmitracker.com that already visa grants have been issued to many onshore and offshore candidates including from March 2017. I dont see you get refund but only visa grant if you be more patient.





ibbz87 said:


> they wont be issuing any refund if yo withdraw your application.
> so better leave it and forget about it.


There you go *gonnabeexpat*, so many asking you to just wait and I would strongly suggest the same. 

Do some yoga until the grant comes and calm your nerves.


----------



## denizu

ethical.prodigy said:


> Gonnabeexpat:
> 
> LoL @ Refund. Your money has been paid to CO's on hourly basis, they consumed it and you can see in Myimmitracker.com that already visa grants have been issued to many onshore and offshore candidates including from March 2017. I dont see you get refund but only visa grant if you be more patient.
> 
> BTW Canada is worth a try. Me and my wife had indepth discussion with a canadian couple and understood that its a great place to live and work. We have our own reasons for which we opted Australia. All the best for CA.
> 
> I am equally hopeless if my visa will come from DIBP but just a suggestion, do not waste time, effort and money on some other country now. Live happily and accept the homeland.
> Its all about Karma. If its in your faith it will come.
> 
> There is no use of raising complaints or bothering them. DIBP will continue as they want. Its your choice if you want to move on then do so.


what if i dont believe in faith mate ?  i dont want to accept my homeland, i wanna move and start a new life. 

i graduated from the best university of my country. i worked for well known global companies. my all employment history and documents are true. i have no criminal records. and last month i got a checkup, i am also healthy. i got enough score from pte/ielts. what is the point that they make me wait 100+. myimmitracker is full of grants which were lodged in Feb-Mar'17. dont get me wrong, i am happy for them. but we lodged in 2016 and still waiting. there should be an explanation.


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Holiday Time....*

Hi Folks,

Jus tired of waiting - Im jus gonna fly for a Holiday - KL and Singapore for 10 days.

Let the grant come when it has to come.

Do we have to inform DIBP reg this (precisely 9 days) although I will be having my phone in roaming in case I receive AHC Call.

Suggestions / Advises....


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations to all who got grant!.
> 
> So DIBP was working despite the cyclone. This is is making me even more angry. I am going to ask them for a refund and iam planning to withdraw my application . They told me that they would contact me within this week but i never got any contact. meanwhile people who lodged their visas recently are getting grants. eventhough iam happy that people got their grant, it is making me furious . It seems to me that my application was put on hold for no good reason. i was never asked for any document nor they have conducted any employment verification.
> 
> If they are not interested in my profile they should not have invited me in the first place. unnecessarily is wasted 2 lacs. guys iam planning to send a email to dibp asking for refund as i already got CA ita.
> https://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDocuments/Documents/1424.pdf
> 
> SCREW AUSTRALIA!!!!


We understand that frustration but nothing much can be done about it and all we here on forum can tell is relax everything happens when the right time comes..

why don't you just go ahead and take the action to request for the refund or just withdraw your application.. getting the fund back is your luck... almost not happening since there is no reason for them to do so....withdrawing is your choice

assuming you will not go and start a new life if you are granted... whilst you are having such bad thoughts about AU..


----------



## fugitive_4u

denizu said:


> what if i dont believe in faith mate ?  i dont want to accept my homeland, i wanna move and start a new life.
> 
> i graduated from the best university of my country. i worked for well known global companies. my all employment history and documents are true. i have no criminal records. and last month i got a checkup, i am also healthy. i got enough score from pte/ielts. what is the point that they make me wait 100+. myimmitracker is full of grants which were lodged in Feb-Mar'17. dont get me wrong, i am happy for them. but we lodged in 2016 and still waiting. there should be an explanation.


Your delay is purely because of CO contact. One contact and the application goes into pseudo hibernation for 28 days until it is looked into again.

Always apply with enough documentation so as to not receive any CO contact..

Also, there could be something in your application that may trigger further inquiry. Unfortunately, we are not privy to this as of now.....

Good Luck mate, and all I can say is dont get frustrated.


----------



## sounddonor

fugitive_4u said:


> Your delay is purely because of CO contact. One contact and the application goes into pseudo hibernation for 28 days until it is looked into again.
> 
> Always apply with enough documentation so as to not receive any CO contact..
> 
> Also, there could be something in your application that may trigger further inquiry. Unfortunately, we are not privy to this as of now.....
> 
> Good Luck mate, and all I can say is dont get frustrated.


28 days story is true most of the time. However, I can see few lucky folks get their VISA after 7-8 days co contact! DIBP can't predict.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

True mate. Patience is key to start new and I am totally with you. Reality is we can't do anything about it but just wait for their response or grant.

Denizu, I feel you will get grant in April or 1st half of May.(4 months bracket)
Since we are not from low risk countries, the documents have been sent for inspection or if it is completed then the CO is occupied with some other case.

Also barring the lucky one's, 4 months is current trend from Brisbane on an avg.

so All the best!

My case is bad, the agent did not front load documents, so I assume CO would have derated my case and it must be in back of the queue.
All I can do is prepare mentally as my wait can go beyond an year. 

Till that time I will continue to upgrade my skills.



denizu said:


> what if i dont believe in faith mate ?  i dont want to accept my homeland, i wanna move and start a new life.
> 
> i graduated from the best university of my country. i worked for well known global companies. my all employment history and documents are true. i have no criminal records. and last month i got a checkup, i am also healthy. i got enough score from pte/ielts. what is the point that they make me wait 100+. myimmitracker is full of grants which were lodged in Feb-Mar'17. dont get me wrong, i am happy for them. but we lodged in 2016 and still waiting. there should be an explanation.


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply, my case does come under the discretionary refund category . I just want to know the success rate. Specifically, i want to know whether i will get the refund if i say that i am no longer interested in pursuing Australia as I've already got invited by Canadian government to apply for CA pr.
> 
> Vikas, Andrey, could you guys please shed some light on this?.


Refund is not possible as per the reason that you have at this point. go thru below excerpt from DIBP website


Discretionary refund
The visa application charge may be refunded, if the visa application is made because of a mistake by the applicant, for example the visa applicant mistakenly applies for the wrong type of visa. The application must clearly have been mistakenly made. The migration delegate has absolute discretion to make a discretionary refund.
*A refund will not be given in situations where you subsequently decide that the visa application was a 'mistake' because, for example you:
change your mind about continuing the application*
do not satisfy a criterion for visa grant
claim it was a mistake to have applied because your visa application was unsuccessful (that is, you state that you would never have applied for this visa had you known your application would not be successful)
consider in retrospect that you applied for the wrong class of visa.

_Still You can make a written request for a refund stating the reasons why you consider your application fee should be refunded when sending your withdrawal letter to the office processing your visa application._ give it a try rest is your luck..


----------



## denizu

fugitive_4u said:


> Your delay is purely because of CO contact. One contact and the application goes into pseudo hibernation for 28 days until it is looked into again.
> 
> Always apply with enough documentation so as to not receive any CO contact..
> 
> Also, there could be something in your application that may trigger further inquiry. Unfortunately, we are not privy to this as of now.....
> 
> Good Luck mate, and all I can say is dont get frustrated.


thank you for the good wishes.

after CO contact, i uploaded enough documents and pressed provide information button but 58 days passed.


----------



## denizu

ethical.prodigy said:


> True mate. Patience is key to start new and I am totally with you. Reality is we can't do anything about it but just wait for their response or grant.
> 
> Denizu, I feel you will get grant in April or 1st half of May.(4 months bracket)
> Since we are not from low risk countries, the documents have been sent for inspection or if it is completed then the CO is occupied with some other case.
> 
> Also barring the lucky one's, 4 months is current trend from Brisbane on an avg.
> 
> so All the best!
> 
> My case is bad, the agent did not front load documents, so I assume CO would have derated my case and it must be in back of the queue.
> All I can do is prepare mentally as my wait can go beyond an year.
> 
> Till that time I will continue to upgrade my skills.


mate, hopefully both of us will get grant in April or 1st half of May :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pratik.itworld

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations to all who got grant!.
> 
> So DIBP was working despite the cyclone. This is is making me even more angry. I am going to ask them for a refund and iam planning to withdraw my application . They told me that they would contact me within this week but i never got any contact. meanwhile people who lodged their visas recently are getting grants. eventhough iam happy that people got their grant, it is making me furious . It seems to me that my application was put on hold for no good reason. i was never asked for any document nor they have conducted any employment verification.
> 
> If they are not interested in my profile they should not have invited me in the first place. unnecessarily is wasted 2 lacs. guys iam planning to send a email to dibp asking for refund as i already got CA ita.
> https://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDocuments/Documents/1424.pdf
> 
> SCREW AUSTRALIA!!!!


It seems we are in the same boat. Just that I dont have any plans of withdrawing the application back as anyways there are next to negligible chances of getting a refund, why to withdraw the application?
It's been 160+ days for me without even a single CO contact. Haven't as well heard from any of my previous companies about any sort of verifications. Visa status still in received state. And one more week passed today.


----------



## pratik.itworld

denizu said:


> what if i dont believe in faith mate ?  i dont want to accept my homeland, i wanna move and start a new life.
> 
> i graduated from the best university of my country. i worked for well known global companies. my all employment history and documents are true. i have no criminal records. and last month i got a checkup, i am also healthy. i got enough score from pte/ielts. what is the point that they make me wait 100+. myimmitracker is full of grants which were lodged in Feb-Mar'17. dont get me wrong, i am happy for them. but we lodged in 2016 and still waiting. there should be an explanation.


Hello,

It's the same story I share. Work, medicals, pcc, tax all clean. Still my application looks untouched after 160+ days in received state and no CO contact.


----------



## pratik.itworld

fugitive_4u said:


> Your delay is purely because of CO contact. One contact and the application goes into pseudo hibernation for 28 days until it is looked into again.
> 
> Always apply with enough documentation so as to not receive any CO contact..
> 
> Also, there could be something in your application that may trigger further inquiry. Unfortunately, we are not privy to this as of now.....
> 
> Good Luck mate, and all I can say is dont get frustrated.


I uploaded all the possible documents I could soon after applying for visa on 24th Oct 2016 and medicals and pcc were uploaded by november 2nd week. Since then, there is no visible progress in the status of application, neither did any CO contacted me. I am on the plank of uncertainity whether my application is even been noticed by anyone or not yet.


----------



## Mudassar_SM

In my case - the CO directly email me requesting the consent letter which I attached and replied to the same email.

The status never changed to Information Rqstd, All the way - status was RECD.

Still in RECD.

Dunno, the CO saw the email and acted upon or yet to touch my file ....:bounce:

No update from my past and current employers either...


----------



## fugitive_4u

pratik.itworld said:


> Hello,
> 
> It's the same story I share. Work, medicals, pcc, tax all clean. Still my application looks untouched after 160+ days in received state and no CO contact.


Trust me if it is in RECEIVED state and if it is more than 28 days, somebody surely is looking into it. Maybe the CO is parallelly working on other case or maybe there is some vetting going on, which you cannot know...


----------



## pratik.itworld

fugitive_4u said:


> Trust me if it is in RECEIVED state and if it is more than 28 days, somebody surely is looking into it. Maybe the CO is parallelly working on other case or maybe there is some vetting going on, which you cannot know...


Hope CO is working parallely and haven't kept my application aside altogether and forgotten. I see you didnt had any CO contacts too and still a quick grant. Congrats for that.
By the way, I read in many posts, itsn't a good practice to mention CO name in the signature or anywhere.


----------



## fugitive_4u

pratik.itworld said:


> Hope CO is working parallely and haven't kept my application aside altogether and forgotten. I see you didnt had any CO contacts too and still a quick grant. Congrats for that.
> By the way, I read in many posts, itsn't a good practice to mention CO name in the signature or anywhere.


Good Luck..!! My application was in RECEIVED all through and turned FINALISED overnight. Which means that someone was looking into the documents all through.

Is it so?? There are CO names all over the forum wherein anxious people wanting to know how their CO was after they get allocated.


----------



## taylorman

I can see that there's been a lot of activity on the forum over the past few days while I was on vacation. I'm back now. 

So yea. Congrats to all those who got their grants. I get really happy when I see someone who has lodged their application circa Sept/Oct/Nov 2016 get a grant. 

I called the DIBP and spoke to the call center agent and she said that my application was looked at "a few days ago" and "don't worry, we haven't forgotten about it". LOL.:bounce: Don't really know how much of it is true at this point. Has anyone received similar replies?

FYI, I made this call in mid march and even contacted my company HR 2 days back. They say no verification calls where made concerning me. 

So yea, the wait is still on ...... :drum:


----------



## HuShaDiM

Seniors, 

I need your advise. I'm about to lodge my visa 189 and had a shock of my life. My wife's took her PTE and couldn't score the required overall to prove her functional english requirement and the results were out yesterday evening. I was upset and started looking at the alternatives as she has clearly stated that she won't go back to the testing again. Found that we can get a confirmation from the school and her intermediate college that her studies were completed with English as instruction language. I have engaged my relatives to fetch these declarations signed off by the respective principals. 

To my agony just now, I received a notification from PTE that the score report has been sent to DIBP. Say I lodge the visa while checking the option "yes, dependent has the functional english" and submit the declaration from school(primary/secondary) and intermediate (senior secondary school) will it conflict and treated as improper? DIBP already received her PTE score report which states she didn't score the needed to prove her functional english...

I'm WORRIED now. Kindly advise


----------



## taylorman

husaminbox said:


> Seniors,
> 
> I need your advise. I'm about to lodge my visa 189 and had a shock of my life. My wife's took her PTE and couldn't score the required overall to prove her functional english requirement and the results were out yesterday evening. I was upset and started looking at the alternatives as she has clearly stated that she won't go back to the testing again. Found that we can get a confirmation from the school and her intermediate college that her studies were completed with English as instruction language. I have engaged my relatives to fetch these declarations signed off by the respective principals.
> 
> To my agony just now, I received a notification from PTE that the score report has been sent to DIBP. Say I lodge the visa while checking the option "yes, dependent has the functional english" and submit the declaration from school(primary/secondary) and intermediate (senior secondary school) will it conflict and treated as improper? DIBP already received her PTE score report which states she didn't score the needed to prove her functional english...
> 
> I'm WORRIED now. Kindly advise


Hi husaminbox,

I can understand your frustration and empathize. But I'm afraid I don't have great news. To the best of my knowledge, DIBP only accepts results of English exams provided by recognized test providers. I don't think they would accept school or university English test results as proof of proficiency in English. 

Can someone confirm this please?


----------



## HuShaDiM

taylorman said:


> Hi husaminbox,
> 
> I can understand your frustration and empathize. But I'm afraid I don't have great news. To the best of my knowledge, DIBP only accepts results of English exams provided by recognized test providers. I don't think they would accept school or university English test results as proof of proficiency in English.
> 
> Can someone confirm this please?


Thanks for the swift response Taylorman.

As per the link

1. Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
2. Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.

As per Australian Education system secondary (until year 10) and senior secondary (year 11 & 12) would fit the above criteria.

Prove me wrong. Thanks in advance


----------



## pratik.itworld

husaminbox said:


> Thanks for the swift response Taylorman.
> 
> As per the link
> 
> 1. Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> 2. Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> 
> As per Australian Education system secondary (until year 10) and senior secondary (year 11 & 12) would fit the above criteria.
> 
> Prove me wrong. Thanks in advance


Hi Husain,

I see in your signature you haven't yet applied for visa application. 
As far as I know if yourspuse is a migrating partner, she needs to prove atleast vocational English (5 bands in each area of IELTS / 36 in each area in PTE). I can see from your signature, you have not yet applied for visa. In that case you can explain and ask her the importance of the examination for your future and re-appear for the test. And you can re-apply for EOI.
I am not very sure with the information though, let other experts comment in the group.


----------



## HuShaDiM

pratik.itworld said:


> Hi Husain,
> 
> I see in your signature you haven't yet applied for visa application.
> As far as I know if yourspuse is a migrating partner, she needs to prove atleast vocational English (5 bands in each area of IELTS / 36 in each area in PTE). I can see from your signature, you have not yet applied for visa. In that case you can explain and ask her the importance of the examination for your future and re-appear for the test. And you can re-apply for EOI.
> I am not very sure with the information though, let other experts comment in the group.


Thanks for the response Pratik. My apologies, but you have very limited understanding of the requirement. It is about functional english (PTE over 30) and not vocational. I have not claimed any partner skill points. I cannot wait to apply for another EOI as my occupation has reached its ceiling and its prorated at the moment. Also I have my PCC and medicals ready to be lodged.


----------



## pratik.itworld

husaminbox said:


> Thanks for the response Pratik. My apologies, but you have very limited understanding of the requirement. It is about functional english (PTE over 30) and not vocational. I have not claimed any partner skill points. I cannot wait to apply for another EOI as my occupation has reached its ceiling and its prorated at the moment. Also I have my PCC and medicals ready to be lodged.


Oh I am really sorry. I took it as vocational, yes it should be functional. And yes as I said, I was unsure about the information and thus said lets wait for experts to comments.
Anyways all the very best. Hope you get the answer very soon.


----------



## HuShaDiM

pratik.itworld said:


> Oh I am really sorry. I took it as vocational, yes it should be functional. And yes as I said, I was unsure about the information and thus said lets wait for experts to comments.
> Anyways all the very best. Hope you get the answer very soon.


No worries Pratik. Thanks for your wishes. The only worry I have at the moment is,if I submit the bonafide cert from school confirming the medium of instruction to be English and if the CO finds about the PTE ( thanks to Pearson for making my life miserable) would it jeopardize my case in any way?

This is the only concern. I hope I had found the link to australian education system before. I could have saved time and lodged the visa almost a month ago.


----------



## sultan_azam

husaminbox said:


> No worries Pratik. Thanks for your wishes. The only worry I have at the moment is,if I submit the bonafide cert from school confirming the medium of instruction to be English and if the CO finds about the PTE ( thanks to Pearson for making my life miserable) would it jeopardize my case in any way?
> 
> This is the only concern. I hope I had found the link to australian education system before. I could have saved time and lodged the visa almost a month ago.


it wont jeopardize your visa application but the conflicting english status can bring you to a stage where case officer may ask you to redo english test for functional english of spouse, your visa application will process after that


----------



## HuShaDiM

sultan_azam said:


> it wont jeopardize your visa application but the conflicting english status can bring you to a stage where case officer may ask you to redo english test for functional english of spouse, your visa application will process after that


Thanks Sultan Azam.


----------



## newtooaustralia

Hi friends. Today 3 months have completed since visa lodgement and still no grant. I applied for 189 visa on 1-jan-17. Received immi commence email on 23-jan-17. Employment verification carried out on 13-march-17. Can anyone please comment on my estimated grant date? My job code is electrical engr.


----------



## sursrk

Hi friends,

I have got an invitation from NSW for my 190 Sc application with them. My point is 55 without state sponsorship. I really don't know about NSW and even I don't know anybody there. Can anybody advise me about getting a job in NSW? Will it be worth applying for 190 visas with 02 years restriction?

I need all of your views who find my post deserves an attention.


----------



## Saadi

sursrk said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have got an invitation from NSW for my 190 Sc application with them. My point is 55 without state sponsorship. I really don't know about NSW and even I don't know anybody there. Can anybody advise me about getting a job in NSW? Will it be worth applying for 190 visas with 02 years restriction?
> 
> I need all of your views who find my post deserves an attention.


Sydney is the most desirable destination for all Expats as it offers something to everyone. NSW is the most favourite state for immigrants for heaps of opportunities it offers that outnumber any other state in Australia. 

Without a second thought , if you want to move to Aussie land, chose NSW and accept this invitation. 

You are lucky mate with threshold scores you are getting invited where people with 70+5 and in some cases 75+5 for certain occupations are still waiting for 190. 

Good luck!


----------



## sursrk

Saadi said:


> Sydney is the most desirable destination for all Expats as it offers something to everyone. NSW is the most favourite state for immigrants for heaps of opportunities it offers that outnumber any other state in Australia.
> 
> Without a second thought , if you want to move to Aussie land, chose NSW and accept this invitation.
> 
> You are lucky mate with threshold scores you are getting invited where people with 70+5 and in some cases 75+5 for certain occupations are still waiting for 190.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for your suggestion. I must move ahead with this opportunity. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

If you are lucky you will get it within 4 months. It can take anywhere from 6 to 8 months from visa lodgement or 1st CO contact with the exception of external checks. 



newtooaustralia said:


> Hi friends. Today 3 months have completed since visa lodgement and still no grant. I applied for 189 visa on 1-jan-17. Received immi commence email on 23-jan-17. Employment verification carried out on 13-march-17. Can anyone please comment on my estimated grant date? My job code is electrical engr.


----------



## Alex791

ethical.prodigy is right. My friends and I had to wait around 6 months to get it. You must be patient, although I know how difficult it can be!


----------



## raja79

*waiting for NJ*

hello fellow members

just a quick query how many days it normally takes to get NJ after job verification.my job verification call came on 8th of feb which got messed up , and i ended up answering the call instead of my manager .but its been 2 months now and still i haven't heard anything from my CO.

secondly my application was last updated on 3rd oct 2016.no update after that even after job verification process.is it normal?

Also guide me about the docs needed to effectively answer NJ.

REGARDS


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Hey Raja, All the best! You are so confident that you will receive NJ.

Hope its a visa grant for you soon.

On your query, lets leave the detailed documentation part with experts.

My views:
a. Wait for the letter, read it carefully and try to provide evidence to each of the allegations.
b. Talk to HR and get the RnR letter on company letter head instead of manager. 
c. Get a SD signed with Manager if not already.
d. Get Bonafide letter from HR on employment.
e. Client references if thats possible.
f. Ensure you notarize these documents. 

I am not sure if you would also need a self declaration.

If you know a trusted agent, pay him certain fees to deal with NJ and make your reply foolproof.

And I'm guessing that on timelines it may take 90-120 days to get NJ. But nobody can predict except DIBP.



raja79 said:


> hello fellow members
> 
> just a quick query how many days it normally takes to get NJ after job verification.my job verification call came on 8th of feb which got messed up , and i ended up answering the call instead of my manager .but its been 2 months now and still i haven't heard anything from my CO.
> 
> secondly my application was last updated on 3rd oct 2016.no update after that even after job verification process.is it normal?
> 
> Also guide me about the docs needed to effectively answer NJ.
> 
> REGARDS


----------



## Numberdar

ethical.prodigy said:


> Hey Raja, All the best! You are so confident that you will receive NJ.
> 
> Hope its a visa grant for you soon.
> 
> On your query, lets leave the detailed documentation part with experts.
> 
> My views:
> a. Wait for the letter, read it carefully and try to provide evidence to each of the allegations.
> b. Talk to HR and get the RnR letter on company letter head instead of manager.
> c. Get a SD signed with Manager if not already.
> d. Get Bonafide letter from HR on employment.
> e. Client references if thats possible.
> f. Ensure you notarize these documents.
> 
> I am not sure if you would also need a self declaration.
> 
> If you know a trusted agent, pay him certain fees to deal with NJ and make your reply foolproof.
> 
> And I'm guessing that on timelines it may take 90-120 days to get NJ. But nobody can predict except DIBP.


Is NJL only came before Final Decison OR after Employment Verification?


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Numberdar said:


> Is NJL only came before Final Decison OR after Employment Verification?


From what I understand is:
NJL can be related to any checks employment/qualification/crime. It is issued if DIBP is not satisfied with authencity of your evidences and has found false information in applicant's documentation.

Yes NJL is a visa decision taken by DIBP which is not in applicant's favor but you get one chance to submit a complete reply stating why you deserve the PR. Even after this it can take very long time for DIBP to consider.

I hope none of us here go through all this.


----------



## andreyx108b

sultan_azam said:


> it wont jeopardize your visa application but the conflicting english status can bring you to a stage where case officer may ask you to redo english test for functional english of spouse, your visa application will process after that




I dont think DIBP would look into PTE aa long as other satisfying evidence is present. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramarajan_me

Can some1 clear my doubt..!!??
I have worked with 2 employers over the course of 5 years (3 former, 2 later). Last week i had an emp verification at the presnt employer. What are the chances of AHC doing the verification at my previous employer.??


----------



## andreyx108b

ramarajan_me said:


> Can some1 clear my doubt..!!??
> I have worked with 2 employers over the course of 5 years (3 former, 2 later). Last week i had an emp verification at the presnt employer. What are the chances of AHC doing the verification at my previous employer.??




High. If points were claimed for these employment episodes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramarajan_me

andreyx108b said:


> High. If points were claimed for these employment episodes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Highly appreciate Andrey..!!


----------



## raja79

*NJ*



ethical.prodigy said:


> Hey Raja, All the best! You are so confident that you will receive NJ.
> 
> Hope its a visa grant for you soon.
> 
> On your query, lets leave the detailed documentation part with experts.
> 
> My views:
> a. Wait for the letter, read it carefully and try to provide evidence to each of the allegations.
> b. Talk to HR and get the RnR letter on company letter head instead of manager.
> c. Get a SD signed with Manager if not already.
> d. Get Bonafide letter from HR on employment.
> e. Client references if thats possible.
> f. Ensure you notarize these documents.
> 
> I am not sure if you would also need a self declaration.
> 
> If you know a trusted agent, pay him certain fees to deal with NJ and make your reply foolproof.
> 
> And I'm guessing that on timelines it may take 90-120 days to get NJ. But nobody can predict except DIBP.


Thanks for the reply ethical.prodigy .i have one more question 

Can i upload SD's from colleagues ,SD from my manager , RnR letter from my HR manager before the CO take decision of sending me NJ letter.why wait for NJ when i can get above mentioned docs easily and then upload them by using attach documents Tab.

please guide me whether i should follow the above mentionedcourse of action or not?

REGARDS


----------



## ethical.prodigy

If you are so sure that the AHC call didn't go well and it will impact negatively then you can always write an email to CO, giving reference to your discussion with AHC.
And then state and attach HR RnR as supporting document.
Also contact no. and email id of HR and Manager can be shared.
Note CO might not reply positively here and say that your file is with some other verification team.

One more thing if you get NJL, then I would advise to hire an immigration agent for legitimate response.You can start the discussion with agent, dont get into contractual until the unfortunate NJL comes.



raja79 said:


> Thanks for the reply ethical.prodigy .i have one more question
> 
> Can i upload SD's from colleagues ,SD from my manager , RnR letter from my HR manager before the CO take decision of sending me NJ letter.why wait for NJ when i can get above mentioned docs easily and then upload them by using attach documents Tab.
> 
> please guide me whether i should follow the above mentionedcourse of action or not?
> 
> REGARDS


----------



## victor0712

Hi Experts,


Can I attach my attested copy of offer letters that were used in ACS or do I need to get it attested again?


----------



## victor0712

N those certificates attaested in 2013 and used in renewal of ACs?


----------



## jaydev.soneji

Hello Everyone,

Can anyone guide as to the process of appointing a person to communicate with DIBP on my behalf? I want to appoint my brother in law staying in Australia to followup with DIBP. Visa lodged in September 16. Grant awaited.

Thanks,
Jaydev


----------



## ankushcool

Gud morning everyone, are there any chances to remove Mechanical engineering from SOL in this year??

Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ankushcool said:


> Gud morning everyone, are there any chances to remove Mechanical engineering from SOL in this year??
> 
> Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


I dont see such scenario.


----------



## andreyx108b

jaydev.soneji said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Can anyone guide as to the process of appointing a person to communicate with DIBP on my behalf? I want to appoint my brother in law staying in Australia to followup with DIBP. Visa lodged in September 16. Grant awaited.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jaydev


Oh.. thats a good one, i think when you lodge a visa the form asks you about it - going later i would assume change in circumstances form can be used, please check that.


----------



## HuShaDiM

andreyx108b said:


> I dont think DIBP would look into PTE aa long as other satisfying evidence is present.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Andreyx.

Should I still mention about the PTE in the visa application? 

1. Does he/she has taken an english test in the past 12 months ? If you say Yes, then you need to provide the details of the exam. If No, then no.2 below
2. Does she atleast have functional english? Hit yes and proceed.

Please suggest.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

husaminbox said:


> Thanks Andreyx.
> 
> Should I still mention about the PTE in the visa application?
> 
> 1. Does he/she has taken an english test in the past 12 months ? If you say Yes, then you need to provide the details of the exam. If No, then no.2 below
> 2. Does she atleast have functional english? Hit yes and proceed.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks


ha, thats were it will hit it seems to you, you have to mention PTE and it is below the required level? 

Hm... i am afraid in this case is to re-take PTE, as this will limit your risk.


----------



## sultan_azam

ankushcool said:


> Gud morning everyone, are there any chances to remove Mechanical engineering from SOL in this year??
> 
> Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


why so ?? any official announcement ??


----------



## sultan_azam

andreyx108b said:


> I dont think DIBP would look into PTE aa long as other satisfying evidence is present.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i wish that happens in OP's case


----------



## sultan_azam

victor0712 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> Can I attach my attested copy of offer letters that were used in ACS or do I need to get it attested again?


yes



victor0712 said:


> N those certificates attaested in 2013 and used in renewal of ACs?


it was verified with originals in 2013, so in 2017 also the same remains valid


----------



## sultan_azam

jaydev.soneji said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Can anyone guide as to the process of appointing a person to communicate with DIBP on my behalf? I want to appoint my brother in law staying in Australia to followup with DIBP. Visa lodged in September 16. Grant awaited.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jaydev


check this form https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/956a.pdf

but this forms seems like appointing a person to receive documents 

also form 1193

but i dont know how much value it will add to what you are expecting


----------



## andreyx108b

sultan_azam said:


> i wish that happens in OP's case


Thats naturally what should be done, as there are 2 conflicting evidences, however, as DIBP directly asks about exam - meaning that exam considered the primary source, and based on the OP the exam results are insufficient, therefore, exam re-taking would be best possible action in this case.


----------



## andreyx108b

sultan_azam said:


> check this form https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/956a.pdf
> 
> but this forms seems like appointing a person to receive documents
> 
> also form 1193
> 
> but i dont know how much value it will add to what you are expecting


there is a question in initial app form about nominating a rep. however, as original poster did not complete it at the time of lodgement it would make sense to contact DIBP with written statment and identify the best way of further actions.


----------



## jaydev.soneji

andreyx108b said:


> there is a question in initial app form about nominating a rep. however, as original poster did not complete it at the time of lodgement it would make sense to contact DIBP with written statment and identify the best way of further actions.


Thanks Sultan_azam & Andrey for your revert.

There appear to be 2 solutions:
1. Fill form 956A/1193 as suggested by Sultan.
2. Fill change in circumstances form as suggested by Andrey 

I think it would be better to contact DIBP as suggested by Andrey.
Sultan, I am too unsure as to how much value it will add.


----------



## sultan_azam

jaydev.soneji said:


> Thanks Sultan_azam & Andrey for your revert.
> 
> There appear to be 2 solutions:
> 1. Fill form 956A/1193 as suggested by Sultan.
> 2. Fill change in circumstances form as suggested by Andrey
> 
> I think it would be better to contact DIBP as suggested by Andrey.
> Sultan, I am too unsure as to how much value it will add.


good luck mate, i wish you get grant before all this


----------



## pratik.itworld

Finally 1st CO contact after 161 days of visa lodgement.
CO : GSM Brisbane
They have asked to provide Form 815, as my wife (non migrant partner) had to undergo TB test which later came negative.
Will that be fine to send the document via email along with uploading it to immi account and pressing IP button?
CO asking for only 1 document, does that mean rest of the documents are checked and verified and there cannot be another CO requirement?
What's the avg timeline for grant or another CO contact after IP for 1st contact.


----------



## Mudassar_SM

pratik.itworld said:


> Finally 1st CO contact after 161 days of visa lodgement.
> CO : GSM Brisbane
> They have asked to provide Form 815, as my wife (non migrant partner) had to undergo TB test which later came negative.
> Will that be fine to send the document via email along with uploading it to immi account and pressing IP button?
> CO asking for only 1 document, does that mean rest of the documents are checked and verified and there cannot be another CO requirement?
> What's the avg timeline for grant or another CO contact after IP for 1st contact.


Hi Dude,

Some relief that ur file is being looked on & Brisbane Ofc has started operations.

Im eagerly waiting for a response tooooo......
Jus completed 6 months since visa lodge.

ainkiller:


----------



## kanavsharma

Were there any grants today?

I am the one who applied in March 2016 and got physical verification done at office on 5 March 2017.. And m waiting since then.

Query- my Rand r letter had obsolete contact details of my office. I emailed this to Co and emailed visiting card of my hr and also updated this in immi account. I was done with this just before a day when they came for verification. I haven't uploaded a new RandR letter yet though . And also when they came, my record file at office didn't had 6th and 8th semesters marksheet. 

Now is there any chance of getting NJL
?


----------



## vikaschandra

pratik.itworld said:


> Finally 1st CO contact after 161 days of visa lodgement.
> CO : GSM Brisbane
> They have asked to provide Form 815, as my wife (non migrant partner) had to undergo TB test which later came negative.
> Will that be fine to send the document via email along with uploading it to immi account and pressing IP button?
> CO asking for only 1 document, does that mean rest of the documents are checked and verified and there cannot be another CO requirement?
> What's the avg timeline for grant or another CO contact after IP for 1st contact.


1. Yes you can upload the document on immi account and click the ip button that should suffice
2. Not necessarily. different COs have different waya of working some may have verified all other information and come back for missing some may just ask for missing and them start working on reviewing the case after all documents are received. Cant say for sure on what exactly you stand now. Hopefully towards the grant
3. 30 to 90 days


----------



## sultan_azam

pratik.itworld said:


> Finally 1st CO contact after 161 days of visa lodgement.
> CO : GSM Brisbane
> They have asked to provide Form 815, as my wife (non migrant partner) had to undergo TB test which later came negative.
> Will that be fine to send the document via email along with uploading it to immi account and pressing IP button?
> CO asking for only 1 document, does that mean rest of the documents are checked and verified and there cannot be another CO requirement?
> What's the avg timeline for grant or another CO contact after IP for 1st contact.


upload in immiaccount, inform in email that requested information has been provided, press IP button thereafter

with such long timeline, i wish they are done with verifying other things


----------



## andreyx108b

pratik.itworld said:


> Finally 1st CO contact after 161 days of visa lodgement.
> 
> CO : GSM Brisbane
> 
> They have asked to provide Form 815, as my wife (non migrant partner) had to undergo TB test which later came negative.
> 
> Will that be fine to send the document via email along with uploading it to immi account and pressing IP button?
> 
> CO asking for only 1 document, does that mean rest of the documents are checked and verified and there cannot be another CO requirement?
> 
> What's the avg timeline for grant or another CO contact after IP for 1st contact.




Yes thats fine.

Usually, yes.

Average is after co contact 8-10 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11

You could mention both addresses in form 80



kanavsharma said:


> Were there any grants today?
> 
> I am the one who applied in March 2016 and got physical verification done at office on 5 March 2017.. And m waiting since then.
> 
> Query- my Rand r letter had obsolete contact details of my office. I emailed this to Co and emailed visiting card of my hr and also updated this in immi account. I was done with this just before a day when they came for verification. I haven't uploaded a new RandR letter yet though . And also when they came, my record file at office didn't had 6th and 8th semesters marksheet.
> 
> Now is there any chance of getting NJL
> ?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

This is effing pathetic, as a last ditch effort I uploaded a letter to my immiaccount under no documents category hoping that I get some sort of reply but nope nothing . Guys can I escalate this case to igsc?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> This is effing pathetic, as a last ditch effort I uploaded a letter to my immiaccount under no documents category hoping that I get some sort of reply but nope nothing . Guys can I escalate this case to igsc?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


IGIS only looks into cases which has come to one of the 6 agencies for checks. If your case has not been referred for external checks which is usually done by ASIO, IGIS would not be able to help you in anyway. 
At this point nothing is know about your application so filing complaint with IGIS would be based on assumption that your case has been sent for EC. Would not suggest to go ahead with that. Yet it is up to you if you would like to proceed.


----------



## NP101

Any external auditor waiting for the grant?


----------



## andreyx108b

NP101 said:


> Any external auditor waiting for the grant?




Yes  a few)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NP101

Yes









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

How long they been waiting for the Grant?


----------



## Pradeep1998

Reached the Mark of 300 Days with no initial communication, no CO correspondence, no employment verification and status just Received from day one. :help:

Hoping to hear at least in 2017. :fingerscrossed:

Best of luck for all those waiting for grant. :ranger:


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Dude, did you raise. Complaint? Also what's your job code ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jatti.dhillon11

Complete 350 days .no contact after physical verification done before one month , there are high chances of getting NJ now ????

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## ta2605

Hi,
I have lodged visa for 189 on 8 March 2017 with 65 points ( electrical engineer), CO assigned on 17 March and asked for pcc, medical and marriage proofs..... Documents submitted on 30 March and status is assessment in progress. When I can expect visa? Further my EA assessment included both educational and experience detail... Can CO go for employment verification?


----------



## mohnishsharma

jatti.dhillon11 said:


> Complete 350 days .no contact after physical verification done before one month , there are high chances of getting NJ now ????
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Same Status here too....
344 days......Physical Verification happened on 6th March 2017.....No updates after that.

Filed a Complaint but no use.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

I was told that I would be contacted by last week but no one contacted me 😢. Bunch of liars , 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pratik.itworld

Pradeep1998 said:


> Reached the Mark of 300 Days with no initial communication, no CO correspondence, no employment verification and status just Received from day one. :help:
> 
> Hoping to hear at least in 2017. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Best of luck for all those waiting for grant. :ranger:


Hello Pradeep,

I was under same situation for 150 days, till i emailed them asking for an update on the status. You may try mailing them. Also, You can call and ask them, but be aware that it might take a waiting of 60-70 minutes while you get connected with their executive.


----------



## jatti.dhillon11

Are there were any cases in past whr direct rejection was given before NJ ???

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## bigm0n

gonnabeexpat said:


> I was told that I would be contacted by last week but no one contacted me 😢. Bunch of liars ,
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Loll i was told of Feb-28th some magical date but 1+ month passed... ****ttt


----------



## Hardy09

Accountant waiting since April 2016


----------



## jatti.dhillon11

mohnishsharma said:


> Same Status here too....
> 344 days......Physical Verification happened on 6th March 2017.....No updates after that.
> 
> Filed a Complaint but no use.


You are self employed ? How was your physical verification went ??


Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardy09

Yes self employed. Physical verification done in March


----------



## Hardy09

They came at lunch time when nobody .is there.Dont know the result.Wat About yours.


----------



## vikasunjha

FYI, I called DIBP today morning, they said you don't need to call before 6 months, because 6 months is the normal processing time for 189 category visa.

I tried to ask question in many different ways to get some internal status of my application but he had same answer all the time.  

So for the mates who plan to call before 6 months is no worth.


----------



## vikaschandra

jatti.dhillon11 said:


> Are there were any cases in past whr direct rejection was given before NJ ???
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Yes have seen some getting rejection post NJL


----------



## jatti.dhillon11

vikaschandra said:


> Yes have seen some getting rejection post NJL


You have seen rejection cases post NLJ and i want to can they reject the case without even giving NJL ?

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## Pradeep1998

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude, did you raise. Complaint? Also what's your job code ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I am planning to raise a complain this week. Job code 263111.

But i have seen there is no use in raising a complain its just going to be a standard reply again. 

Wait which is ending......


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Pradeep1998 said:


> I am planning to raise a complain this week. Job code 263111.
> 
> But i have seen there is no use in raising a complain its just going to be a standard reply again.
> 
> Wait which is ending......


You may never know. But you're most probably right. They told me that they would contact me within last week but no one did. Bunch of lousy liars  .

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

jatti.dhillon11 said:


> You have seen rejection cases post NLJ and i want to can they reject the case without even giving NJL ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


have not seen such case yet but yes they can reject the case outright on grounds of criminal offense/terrorism if proven guilty


----------



## vikaschandra

Pradeep1998 said:


> I am planning to raise a complain this week. Job code 263111.
> 
> But i have seen there is no use in raising a complain its just going to be a standard reply again.
> 
> Wait which is ending......


as you already seen there is no use lodging a complain then why are you planning to do so this week.. if it is for self satisfaction I can understand... else if you already know the answer why increase your anxiety..


----------



## gonnabeexpat

@vikaschandra, dibp told that I would be contacted by last week but I never was contacted . Have you seen any cases where an applicant got a email saying that they will be contacted but never was contacted

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## denizu

i have time until next week friday to be the part of 75%, otherwise i will be waiting for another 2 months to be the part of 15%, otherwise it may be infinite waiting 

@gonnabeexpat, you gonna be expat soon. I crossed my fingers for u mate.


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> @vikaschandra, dibp told that I would be contacted by last week but I never was contacted . Have you seen any cases where an applicant got a email saying that they will be contacted but never was contacted
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes and infact i was just talking to the guy this evening who was informed that he would hear from dibp in 15 days which was during early 2016 and ever since he is waiting. You will find him on 2015 visa lodge thread. Feel sorry for him but appreciate his patience. Hatsoff to him to have been waiting for 18 months now. One rare case


----------



## andreyx108b

vikasunjha said:


> FYI, I called DIBP today morning, they said you don't need to call before 6 months, because 6 months is the normal processing time for 189 category visa.
> 
> I tried to ask question in many different ways to get some internal status of my application but he had same answer all the time.
> 
> So for the mates who plan to call before 6 months is no worth.




I actually support them on that. Calling just wastes CO time, so they talk to applicants instead of working on processing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamalendra

dear experts

may I know the difference between 

Employment verification by call, by email, 
physical verification,
external checks, 
internal checks, 
security checks

I would like to know under whose scopes these lies,,, I mean who performs it, DIBP or ASIO 

and if employment verification is done by AHC, then who use to ask them to do, dibp or ASIO

similar qsn with physical verification, who ask to do, dibp or asio


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vikaschandra said:


> Yes and infact i was just talking to the guy this evening who was informed that he would hear from dibp in 15 days which was during early 2016 and ever since he is waiting. You will find him on 2015 visa lodge thread. Feel sorry for him but appreciate his patience. Hatsoff to him to have been waiting for 18 months now. One rare case


       

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorman

gonnabeexpat said:


> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Any Grants today???arty: Already got my party hat on


----------



## vikaschandra

kamalendra said:


> dear experts
> 
> may I know the difference between
> 
> Employment verification by call, by email,
> physical verification,
> external checks,
> internal checks,
> security checks
> 
> I would like to know under whose scopes these lies,,, I mean who performs it, DIBP or ASIO
> 
> and if employment verification is done by AHC, then who use to ask them to do, dibp or ASIO
> 
> similar qsn with physical verification, who ask to do, dibp or asio


To Clear the main doubt ASIO's main role is to gather information and produce intelligence that will enable it to warn the government about activities or situations that might endanger Australia's national security and the main purpose of the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) is to manage the entry and settlement of people in Australia

Employment verification by call, by email - Locally engaged integrity officers are advised by the Case officer to perform employment verification which could be carried out in different ways as you must already be aware of via email, physical visit, through telco. By call would mean the LEIO calls either the applicant himself/herself to gather the information provided to DIBP during application. They check on integrity of the data provided. Similarly call can be made to the employers directly to find the same. 
Via email would only mean they want the written confirmation from the employer about the applicant

*physical verification* – another mode of verification wherein LEIO would be visiting the work location of the applicant to verify existing information and gather additional information they might need to share with the Visa Processing Officer

*External checks* –External Check and Security checks should mean the same wherein the file is shared with other intelligence agencies working under IGIS to perform the checks. These checks usually would be over police clearance and or other activities which could be related to sabotage, communal violence, politically motivated/terrorism etc. which could pose threat to Australia if the applicant is granted and has any of these relations

*Internal checks* – this should probably mean the internal review of the application that is carried out by the Visa Processing office to identify the integrity of the application.. identifying fake documents, wrong information provided etc

*security checks* – Again this would go under External Checks

answering your other three queries all the checks are asked for by DIBP Case Officer based on the requirement over the application. Other agencies or High commission would not be involved until and unless DIBP request them to do so.


----------



## jatti.dhillon11

Dear experts ,



I need a advise as my physical vetification has been done in feb and its been 10 months now since i lodged my 189 visa... i am a self employed and planning to shut down my buisness next month and i havt got the job in my stream.. should i infrom dibp about this or not ?? I am in big delima , plz help me ..

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Friends and Experts,

I am the primary applicant and lodged our family Visa on September 30th 2016 and on 15th Nov, CO contacted regarding medicals for me, 2 kids and spouse which was duly sent from the Visa medicals section. Now, my wife had to discontinue her job from December to take care of our 2 year old son because of domestic help issues. So, she is currently not in workforce, so do I need to update this information to DIBP that she is not in service at this moment ?

Kindly share your feedback.


----------



## vikaschandra

jatti.dhillon11 said:


> Dear experts ,
> 
> 
> 
> I need a advise as my physical vetification has been done in feb and its been 10 months now since i lodged my 189 visa... i am a self employed and planning to shut down my buisness next month and i havt got the job in my stream.. should i infrom dibp about this or not ?? I am in big delima , plz help me ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


yes you should inform them on any change in circumstance


----------



## jatti.dhillon11

vikaschandra said:


> yes you should inform them on any change in circumstance


Can they do verification in my new job , m worried bcoz this is my new job if verification happens then i dnt know how my company will response.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## denizu

Guyyyysssss

I got not golden but silver mail today. which means CO wants me to pay VAC2 .

yuppiiiiiiii


----------



## taylorman

denizu said:


> Guyyyysssss
> 
> I got noy golden but silver mail today. which means CO wants me to pay VAC2 .
> 
> yuppiiiiiiii


CONGRATS!!

Btw... what is VAC2 payment? I've applied for the 189 but have already paid the money. Do I need to pay more?


----------



## denizu

taylorman said:


> CONGRATS!!
> 
> Btw... what is VAC2 payment? I've applied for the 189 but have already paid the money. Do I need to pay more?


we couldnt prove nglish level of my wife. so we will pay additional money for that reason.


----------



## denizu

hopefully I will get my grant in 2 weeks.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

This is depressing, I am completely depressed now 😢. I am thinking about raising another complaint saying that I was told that I would receive a contact but I never got one . What do you guys think ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## samgee002

*Wait!!*



gonnabeexpat said:


> This is depressing, I am completely depressed now 😢. I am thinking about raising another complaint saying that I was told that I would receive a contact but I never got one . What do you guys think ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hello gonnabeexpat,

In all sincerity your rants are becoming unnecessary and childish, some of us have been waiting since Feb 2016 but you are just a few months and disturb the forum every chance you get.

decide wat u want, if u wish withdraw your application and let us have peace or have a positive mind and hope for the best.

So I think you should handle your issues like a man (or Woman) and act matured.


----------



## taylorman

*Chill out*



gonnabeexpat said:


> This is depressing, I am completely depressed now 😢. I am thinking about raising another complaint saying that I was told that I would receive a contact but I never got one . What do you guys think ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Dude,

Don't get depressed. Even I've been waiting for more than 6 months now. Everyday I check my mail at 4 am to see if I received the magic email which everyone has been talking about but no! I need to wait. To top it all, now and my life has come to a standstill with this visa being my only hope to move on to something new.

You gotta be positive. Do nothing but wait. If you get bored try updating your skills with something that looks good on your CV when you get to Australia. That way you won't be unemployed for a long time once you reach there. Anyways, that's what I'm doing while I wait.

Cheers:fingerscrossed:


----------



## denizu

guys,

I have a question. I just paid VAC2 via postbill pay. but on immiaccount, it still says "awaiting payment".

What should I do? please advice.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Maverick_VJ said:


> Friends and Experts,
> 
> I am the primary applicant and lodged our family Visa on September 30th 2016 and on 15th Nov, CO contacted regarding medicals for me, 2 kids and spouse which was duly sent from the Visa medicals section. Now, my wife had to discontinue her job from December to take care of our 2 year old son because of domestic help issues. So, she is currently not in workforce, so do I need to update this information to DIBP that she is not in service at this moment ?
> 
> Kindly share your feedback.


Can anybody clarify on my above question ?


----------



## fugitive_4u

Maverick_VJ said:


> Can anybody clarify on my above question ?


This is not necessary IMO...


----------



## gonnabeexpat

samgee002 said:


> Hello gonnabeexpat,
> 
> In all sincerity your rants are becoming unnecessary and childish, some of us have been waiting since Feb 2016 but you are just a few months and disturb the forum every chance you get.
> 
> decide wat u want, if u wish withdraw your application and let us have peace or have a positive mind and hope for the best.
> 
> So I think you should handle your issues like a man (or Woman) and act matured.


Then where will I crib and ***** about not getting a decision  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## denizu

denizu said:


> guys,
> 
> I have a question. I just paid VAC2 via postbill pay. but on immiaccount, it still says "awaiting payment".
> 
> What should I do? please advice.


can anyone advise?


----------



## vikaschandra

denizu said:


> guys,
> 
> I have a question. I just paid VAC2 via postbill pay. but on immiaccount, it still says "awaiting payment".
> 
> What should I do? please advice.


wait for some time it could take from 48-72 hours to update


----------



## denizu

vikaschandra said:


> wait for some time it could take from 48-72 hours to update


thanks vikas. do i need to inform CO that I paid VAC2? and/or do i need to upload the receipt to immiaccount?


----------



## andreyx108b

denizu said:


> Guyyyysssss
> 
> I got not golden but silver mail today. which means CO wants me to pay VAC2 .
> 
> yuppiiiiiiii




You are close 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

denizu said:


> thanks vikas. do i need to inform CO that I paid VAC2? and/or do i need to upload the receipt to immiaccount?




I would suggest to upload receipt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys us it OK if I raise another complaint ? They said they would contact me within this week but they never did.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## newtooaustralia

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys us it OK if I raise another complaint ? They said they would contact me within this week but they never did.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


No i think you should wait and have patience. U will hear good news soon. Just keep yourself busy in other healthy activities.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Good news mate! You are almost there. Hope you would get it soon.



denizu said:


> Guyyyysssss
> 
> I got not golden but silver mail today. which means CO wants me to pay VAC2 .
> 
> yuppiiiiiiii


----------



## psk_psk

ta2605 said:


> Hi,
> I have lodged visa for 189 on 8 March 2017 with 65 points ( electrical engineer), CO assigned on 17 March and asked for pcc, medical and marriage proofs..... Documents submitted on 30 March and status is assessment in progress. When I can expect visa? Further my EA assessment included both educational and experience detail... Can CO go for employment verification?


Hello TA,

Are you also trying for 190 visa ? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## denizu

ethical.prodigy said:


> Good news mate! You are almost there. Hope you would get it soon.


thank you mate! hope you would get it soon too


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys us it OK if I raise another complaint ? They said they would contact me within this week but they never did.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Sure go ahead! 

Do you think that would make difference if yes file a complaint if not why increase your anxiety if they don't reply or take an action. 

Honestly in mu opinion it is not good idea to do so. Couple of week back one of the applicant raised two complaint in a month and gave couple of calls too finally he was advised on not to keep emailing and calling as this ain't going to help.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vikaschandra said:


> Sure go ahead!
> 
> Do you think that would make difference if yes file a complaint if not why increase your anxiety if they don't reply or take an action.
> 
> Honestly in mu opinion it is not good idea to do so. Couple of week back one of the applicant raised two complaint in a month and gave couple of calls too finally he was advised on not to keep emailing and calling as this ain't going to help.


Yup I don't want to wind up in that guys position. I just need to forget about my pr application. Sigh... . That's how the cookie crumbles I guess  . 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

denizu said:


> thanks vikas. do i need to inform CO that I paid VAC2? and/or do i need to upload the receipt to immiaccount?


one step closer to the grant.. 
Yes upload the receipt to the immi account


----------



## Maverick_VJ

gonnabeexpat said:


> Yup I don't want to wind up in that guys position. I just need to forget about my pr application. Sigh... . That's how the cookie crumbles I guess  .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Mate ! You should put the thought of you applying for PR in the tough chambers of your mind and sleep over it. There are folks patiently waiting for quite some time, who had applied much earlier than you. Kindly exercise restraint as whatever happens in life, it does happen with a sense of purpose and when you connect back the dots every situation and circumstance connects to a TEE. Please do stay calm and tide over the storm shutting away the negativity. 

Neither are you helping yourself nor the others with the negativity. Trust me that you are in a matured forum where the MODS are compassionate as your rants and frustration might have drawn infractions and bans which are common on most forums, so it is ideal and mature to respect that.

Cheers and all the best.

You will be in my prayers !


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Maverick_VJ said:


> Mate ! You should put the thought of you applying for PR in the tough chambers of your mind and sleep over it. There are folks patiently waiting for quite some time, who had applied much earlier than you. Kindly exercise restraint as whatever happens in life, it does happen with a sense of purpose and when you connect back the dots every situation and circumstance connects to a TEE. Please do stay calm and tide over the storm shutting away the negativity.
> 
> Neither are you helping yourself nor the others with the negativity. Trust me that you are in a matured forum where the MODS are compassionate as your rants and frustration might have drawn infractions and bans which are common on most forums, so it is ideal and mature to respect that.
> 
> Cheers and all the best.
> 
> You will be in my prayers !


True , I have been part of many forums prior to joining expat and yup you're right, compared to other forums mods here are far more forgiving of my bull ****t  . 

I think I did all the things I could ever do regarding my au pr visa, I have emailed them , called them, raised complaint and none of them really yielded anything. 

I will wait for another 6 months and then I will an raise complaint to igis and see what other options I have regarding my au pr application. 

Thanks for your prayers, and I really wish everyone here a speedy grant. 

Till then, good bye everyone and thanks for putting up with me  .

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel

hari_it_ram said:


> I just downloaded the EOI breakpoint it shows my brith date and month 05-08-2016 as Date of effect. Not sure how it works.
> 
> However, on the main screen it shows the date of effect as 29/07/2016
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro... I am having the same problem as my bitthday chabgef my doe without any change in points and mine is taking me 3 months back. What was your real Doe at the end? Your birthday or the one on the login page?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> True , I have been part of many forums prior to joining expat and yup you're right, compared to other forums mods here are far more forgiving of my bull ****t  .
> 
> I think I did all the things I could ever do regarding my au pr visa, I have emailed them , called them, raised complaint and none of them really yielded anything.
> 
> I will wait for another 6 months and then I will an raise complaint to igis and see what other options I have regarding my au pr application.
> 
> Thanks for your prayers, and I really wish everyone here a speedy grant.
> 
> Till then, good bye everyone and thanks for putting up with me  .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Great. Now we will not see gonnabeexpat cribbing any more.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate

*Visa Grant*

Hi Guys,

Received my grant just a minute ago for me, my wife and son. yeayyyyyy 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## taylorman

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received my grant just a minute ago for me, my wife and son. yeayyyyyy
> 
> Good luck everyone.


Congrats Buddy!:tea:


----------



## mohnishsharma

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received my grant just a minute ago for me, my wife and son. yeayyyyyy
> 
> Good luck everyone.


Greattttt!!

Congrats bro........have fun


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received my grant just a minute ago for me, my wife and son. yeayyyyyy
> 
> Good luck everyone.


Congratulations and all the very best in your OZ endeavors.


----------



## denizu

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received my grant just a minute ago for me, my wife and son. yeayyyyyy
> 
> Good luck everyone.


congrats mate :roll:


----------



## denizu

vikaschandra said:


> one step closer to the grant..
> Yes upload the receipt to the immi account


yes vikas  i'm so excited and this time I'm not hopeless. as you said billion times; patience is key.

this is day 113, i think grant will come before day 120


----------



## cyberbeast07

Hey Guys,
I lodged for 189 subclass on 7th October, 2016. ANZSCO Code: 263111 - Systems and Network Engineer.. (70 points)
They asked me for further details on 8th December, 2016 and I collected all details and attached documents on 26th December. 

And I've been counting days after that! Today is exactly 101th day and Australia's immi and border protection site says generally they give out answers to 75% of applicants within 90 days of filing for an application..

Does anyone of know if I'm the only one waiting in this ANZSCO code? What is general timeline of granting VISA for this ANZSCO Code?


----------



## denizu

cyberbeast07 said:


> Hey Guys,
> I lodged for 189 subclass on 7th October, 2016. ANZSCO Code: 263111 - Systems and Network Engineer.. (70 points)
> They asked me for further details on 8th December, 2016 and I collected all details and attached documents on 26th December.
> 
> And I've been counting days after that! Today is exactly 101th day and Australia's immi and border protection site says generally they give out answers to *75% of applicants within 90 days of filing for an application*..
> 
> Does anyone of know if I'm the only one waiting in this ANZSCO code? What is general timeline of granting VISA for this ANZSCO Code?


it changed. now, 75% in 120 days, 90% in 180 days. wait a little more.


----------



## jatin1011

Hi Guys,

My brother will be completing 5 years of employment in his current organization in June 2017. Considering initial 2 years will be deducted in ACS assessment. Should we go for his ACS assessment post completing 5 years in organization or we can go for ACS now also and lodge the Interest after completing 5 years of employment i.e. in June 2017?
He needs 5 points for the employment too.

Regards
JayK


----------



## fugitive_4u

jatin1011 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My brother will be completing 5 years of employment in his current organization in June 2017. Considering initial 2 years will be deducted in ACS assessment. Should we go for his ACS assessment post completing 5 years in organization or we can go for ACS now also and lodge the Interest after completing 5 years of employment i.e. in June 2017?
> He needs 5 points for the employment too.
> 
> Regards
> JayK


Either way is fine as it gives him 5 points at the time of EOI...!!


----------



## jatin1011

Hi,

But if he gets his ACS assessment done now then how will ACS know that he is still with the same organization and has actually completed 5 years of employment in June 2017 as his Roles and Responsibilities letter will be dated in this month i.e. April 2017? Will that pose any issue in getting the direct grant?

Regards,
JayK


----------



## jatin1011

fugitive_4u said:


> Either way is fine as it gives him 5 points at the time of EOI...!!



Hi,

But if he gets his ACS assessment done now then how will ACS know that he is still with the same organization and has actually completed 5 years of employment in June 2017 as his Roles and Responsibilities letter will be dated in this month i.e. April 2017? Will that pose any issue in getting the direct grant?

Regards,
JayK


----------



## harinderjitf5

There will be no issue. when he will fill EOI then he can enter the starting employment date and leave the end date as blank this way DIBP will get to know that he is still working there.


----------



## renumahale

Hiii guys 

Received my golden email today for me and my husband..... Very happy.... This forum has been of great help.... Thank you for all the support

Feeling elated!!!!!!!! 

Good luck to all those waiting for their grant... May the good news come soon for all.... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u

renumahale said:


> Hiii guys
> 
> Received my golden email today for me and my husband..... Very happy.... This forum has been of great help.... Thank you for all the support
> 
> Feeling elated!!!!!!!!
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting for their grant... May the good news come soon for all....
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Congratulations..!!

please share your timelines and IED mentioned in your Grant

Good Luck..!


----------



## vikasunjha

cyberbeast07 said:


> Hey Guys,
> I lodged for 189 subclass on 7th October, 2016. ANZSCO Code: 263111 - Systems and Network Engineer.. (70 points)
> They asked me for further details on 8th December, 2016 and I collected all details and attached documents on 26th December.
> 
> And I've been counting days after that! Today is exactly 101th day and Australia's immi and border protection site says generally they give out answers to 75% of applicants within 90 days of filing for an application..
> 
> Does anyone of know if I'm the only one waiting in this ANZSCO code? What is general timeline of granting VISA for this ANZSCO Code?


As i mentioned couple of days back, when i called DIBP, they said 6 months is the normal time for 189 visa category, so don't panic and call before 6 months.


----------



## adhepra

vikasunjha said:


> As i mentioned couple of days back, when i called DIBP, they said 6 months is the normal time for 189 visa category, so don't panic and call before 6 months.


can u provide phone number of gsm.brisbane?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikasunjha

adhepra said:


> can u provide phone number of gsm.brisbane?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


you can call any number, 2nd one will have less wait time.

130 036 4613

61 131881

i suggest ask someone staying in Aus to call, i did same thing.

and don't call if you haven't completed 6 months, otherwise they will even not ask for your application number and will just say wait for 6 months to complete.


----------



## taylorman

vikasunjha said:


> you can call any number, 2nd one will have less wait time.
> 
> 130 036 4613
> 
> 61 131881
> 
> i suggest ask someone staying in Aus to call, i did same thing.
> 
> and don't call if you haven't completed 6 months, otherwise they will even not ask for your application number and will just say wait for 6 months to complete.


Well, up until last month they posted that 75% of apps would be assessed in 3 months. My timeframe crossed that and I called and they said it was undergoing "routine checks". I doubt they will give you a better answer than that even after 6 months. But you can try and let us know the results.


----------



## renumahale

fugitive_4u said:


> Congratulations..!!
> 
> please share your timelines and IED mentioned in your Grant
> 
> Good Luck..!


Thank you 

Below is the time line
EOI submitted : 26.12.2016
Invite received : 04.01.2017
Visa application lodged: 18.01.2017 with all documents except form 80 and pcc
First CO contact : 08.02.2017 asking for form 80 and pcc 
Replied to CO: 18.02.2017
Grant date:06.04.2017
IED: 18.02.2018


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## adhepra

renumahale said:


> Thank you
> 
> Below is the time line
> EOI submitted : 26.12.2016
> Invite received : 04.01.2017
> Visa application lodged: 18.01.2017 with all documents except form 80 and pcc
> First CO contact : 08.02.2017 asking for form 80 and pcc
> Replied to CO: 18.02.2017
> Grant date:06.04.2017
> IED: 18.02.2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


congrats

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

renumahale said:


> Hiii guys
> 
> Received my golden email today for me and my husband..... Very happy.... This forum has been of great help.... Thank you for all the support
> 
> Feeling elated!!!!!!!!
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting for their grant... May the good news come soon for all....
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Congratulations on your Grant! 

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received my grant just a minute ago for me, my wife and son. yeayyyyyy
> 
> Good luck everyone.


Congratulations mate


----------



## creativesalam

sheiky said:


> Hello Dears,
> 
> By the grace of God, Me, my spouse with two children got the Grant today. Its a wait of 174 days in total from the date of visa lodge. Thanks to all good hearts here who supported for this process. I pray for our fellow friends to get their grants as soon as possible.
> 
> My signature is given below.
> 
> 189 - ANZSCO-263111
> ACS Applied: 11-Apr-2016 | ACS +ve: 15-Apr-2016
> PTE-A: 13-July-2016 | PTE Result: 14-July-2016 (L:80, R:72, S:90, W:77)
> EOI Submitted: 15-Jul-2016 (65 Points) | ITA: 20th-Jul-2016
> Medicals: 18-Jul-2016 | Indian PCC: 19-Jul-2016 - Saudi PCC: 27-Jul-2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th-Aug-2016 | GSM: Brisbane | CO Contact for KSA PCC English Translation: 12-Sep-2016
> Responded to CO: 17-Sep-2016 | Emp Verification: 24-Oct-2016 | Grant::> 07-Feb-2017 | IED: 19 July 2017 lane:


Hello brother,
As you lived in Saudi, did they ask for final exit? Only PCC is enough?


----------



## denizu

guys,

2 days ago I paid VAC2 and today, I received the grant letter 

thank to everyone for their support !

hope all you will get your grant so soon !


----------



## hasansins

denizu said:


> guys,
> 
> 2 days ago i paid vac2 and today, i received the grant letter
> 
> thank to everyone for their support !
> 
> Hope all you will get your grant so soon !


congrats!


----------



## ramarajan_me

denizu said:


> guys,
> 
> 2 days ago I paid VAC2 and today, I received the grant letter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank to everyone for their support !
> 
> hope all you will get your grant so soon !


Denizu, congrats mate..!!


----------



## Maverick_VJ

denizu said:


> guys,
> 
> 2 days ago I paid VAC2 and today, I received the grant letter
> 
> thank to everyone for their support !
> 
> hope all you will get your grant so soon !


Congrats on the grant and as you predicted you were well within the 120 days range. Wish you all the best in your road ahead in the OZ land.


----------



## adhepra

denizu said:


> guys,
> 
> 2 days ago I paid VAC2 and today, I received the grant letter
> 
> thank to everyone for their support !
> 
> hope all you will get your grant so soon !


congrats mate

one more success story ☺


----------



## sheiky

creativesalam said:


> Hello brother,
> 
> As you lived in Saudi, did they ask for final exit? Only PCC is enough?




Only KSA PCC & Indian PCC was required from me. Make sure to get the Saudi PCC translated. All the Best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys a serious question, in the off chance that I get natural justice letter, can I withdraw my application so that I don't risk getting a 5 year ban? . 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys a serious question, in the off chance that I get natural justice letter, can I withdraw my application so that I don't risk getting a 5 year ban? .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




I think yes, you have option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adhepra

what are the chances of getting visa after the NATURAL JUSTICE incidence?

i received Natural Justice because one of my former employer is shut down; so verification failed. 
But I answered them with Manager Referral Letter.

does anyone have idea what are my chances now?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorman

adhepra said:


> what are the chances of getting visa after the NATURAL JUSTICE incidence?
> 
> i received Natural Justice because one of my former employer is shut down; so verification failed.
> But I answered them with Manager Referral Letter.
> 
> does anyone have idea what are my chances now?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Can you post your timeline please?


----------



## adhepra

taylorman said:


> Can you post your timeline please?


EA outcome Apr 2015 on basis of IELTS 7 (min 6.5 each)

May 2015 :IELTS 7.5 (min 7 each)
EOI June 2015
Invitation Aug 2015
Visa Application May 2015
CO contact after Employment verification Aug 2016 (Natural Justice)
Ans to Natural Justice with Manager Ref Letter Aug 2016

waiting since then...


----------



## taylorman

adhepra said:


> EA outcome Apr 2015 on basis of IELTS 7 (min 6.5 each)
> 
> May 2015 :IELTS 7.5 (min 7 each)
> EOI June 2015
> Invitation Aug 2015
> Visa Application May 2015
> CO contact after Employment verification Aug 2016 (Natural Justice)
> Ans to Natural Justice with Manager Ref Letter Aug 2016
> 
> waiting since then...


Wow.. that's quite a while buddy. I appreciate your patience (maybe I should learn something from it).


----------



## sounddonor

taylorman said:


> Wow.. that's quite a while buddy. I appreciate your patience (maybe I should learn something from it).




Rather waiting after NJL in my opinion we can withdraw application and re apply with new scores and get grant soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys a serious question, in the off chance that I get natural justice letter, can I withdraw my application so that I don't risk getting a 5 year ban? .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


man you were going to apply for canada too as you already have an invite then why not focus on canada atm and leave this application as it?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## raja79

adhepra said:


> EA outcome Apr 2015 on basis of IELTS 7 (min 6.5 each)
> 
> May 2015 :IELTS 7.5 (min 7 each)
> EOI June 2015
> Invitation Aug 2015
> Visa Application May 2015
> CO contact after Employment verification Aug 2016 (Natural Justice)
> Ans to Natural Justice with Manager Ref Letter Aug 2016
> 
> waiting since then...


adhepra ...

Sad to hear u been waiting since aug 2016

Can i ask when did employment verification happened in your case

As u mentioned u received NJL in aug 2016 , i want to know after how many days of employment verification they sent u NJL 

I am expecting NJL thats why i am curious

Best of Luck ,i hope u get your grant soon.

REGARDS


----------



## adhepra

raja79 said:


> adhepra ...
> 
> Sad to hear u been waiting since aug 2016
> 
> Can i ask when did employment verification happened in your case
> 
> As u mentioned u received NJL in aug 2016 , i want to know after how many days of employment verification they sent u NJL
> 
> I am expecting NJL thats why i am curious
> 
> Best of Luck ,i hope u get your grant soon.
> 
> REGARDS


they did employment verification in Feb 2016

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pratik.itworld

Hello Experts,

It gives me immense pleasure to announce I got a grant on 5th April 2017 (Apologies for posting it late, was busy in travelling).
The journey was quite tough as it was a real test of patience. Took almost 164 days for the outcome.
It was always hard to restrain myself from getting up after every 30-45 min after 3AM to check the mail.
I would take this opportunity to Thanks all the experts who have directly/indirectly provided various information and answer all sort of queries.
Special thanks to Vikaschandra, Sultan, Hari, Ritesh, Denizu, Andrey (appologies if I missed any name) but all of you have been a great guide.
Thank you all again


----------



## jatti.dhillon11

Dear experts i need a suggestion , when physical verification was happend in my factory due to some renovation my company board was not hanging outside , but they took all the information from my worker , when they asked about the board my worker told them that it was there due to some paint work it was removed but we will paint it again , do you think this board issue can lead to an NJL, ???

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## adhepra

jatti.dhillon11 said:


> Dear experts i need a suggestion , when physical verification was happend in my factory due to some renovation my company board was not hanging outside , but they took all the information from my worker , when they asked about the board my worker told them that it was there due to some paint work it was removed but we will paint it again , do you think this board issue can lead to an NJL, ???
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


dear jatti.dhillon11

if this is the only -ve point, it won't be a problem

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jatti.dhillon11

adhepra said:


> dear jatti.dhillon11
> 
> if this is the only -ve point, it won't be a problem
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Yeah i fynd this is the only point rest they took pictures of my factory and all the details from workers , as i was not present there at that tym they asked the workers about my name , and do i come there , which my worker replied positively..

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## adhepra

jatti.dhillon11 said:


> Yeah i fynd this is the only point rest they took pictures of my factory and all the details from workers , as i was not present there at that tym they asked the workers about my name , and do i come there , which my worker replied positively..
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


good enough for positive outcome 
smile now


----------



## jatti.dhillon11

adhepra said:


> good enough for positive outcome
> smile now


Thanx hoping for for the best .

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

denizu said:


> guys,
> 
> 2 days ago I paid VAC2 and today, I received the grant letter
> 
> thank to everyone for their support !
> 
> hope all you will get your grant so soon !


Congratulations Denizu.


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys a serious question, in the off chance that I get natural justice letter, can I withdraw my application so that I don't risk getting a 5 year ban? .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


You can withdraw the application. But presume you will still be listed on DIBP system as issued with NJ and application withdrawn this might still lead to scrutiny in future application but yes you may not have a ban


----------



## vikaschandra

adhepra said:


> what are the chances of getting visa after the NATURAL JUSTICE incidence?
> 
> i received Natural Justice because one of my former employer is shut down; so verification failed.
> But I answered them with Manager Referral Letter.
> 
> does anyone have idea what are my chances now?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


It is very much possible all one needs to do is make sure he/she provides additional information that satisfies the CO over the adverse info they have.


----------



## vikaschandra

pratik.itworld said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to announce I got a grant on 5th April 2017 (Apologies for posting it late, was busy in travelling).
> The journey was quite tough as it was a real test of patience. Took almost 164 days for the outcome.
> It was always hard to restrain myself from getting up after every 30-45 min after 3AM to check the mail.
> I would take this opportunity to Thanks all the experts who have directly/indirectly provided various information and answer all sort of queries.
> Special thanks to Vikaschandra, Sultan, Hari, Ritesh, Denizu, Andrey (appologies if I missed any name) but all of you have been a great guide.
> Thank you all again


Congratulations Pratik. Great news mate. Wish you all the best for your future endeavors


----------



## vikaschandra

jatti.dhillon11 said:


> Dear experts i need a suggestion , when physical verification was happend in my factory due to some renovation my company board was not hanging outside , but they took all the information from my worker , when they asked about the board my worker told them that it was there due to some paint work it was removed but we will paint it again , do you think this board issue can lead to an NJL, ???
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


I do not see that as a reason for NJL. They found your factory and visited that means it exists and thats how they were able to reach. All will be fine. Wish for grant soon


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Congratulations  My best wishes to you for happy and successful life in Australia.




denizu said:


> guys,
> 
> 2 days ago I paid VAC2 and today, I received the grant letter
> 
> thank to everyone for their support !
> 
> hope all you will get your grant so soon !


----------



## denizu

ethical.prodigy said:


> Congratulations  My best wishes to you for happy and successful life in Australia.


mate thank you. i really believe that you will get yours soon


----------



## verka

Dear Experts,

I have found something unusual in the visa application which gets generated as a pdf in IMI account once the visa application has been submitted. I have submitted my application and now preparing the documentation that needs to be uploaded. I noticed that there is a view application link which one can use to view the visa application that has been submitted. In the visa application, all details are as per the information that I submitted during my imi form filling but in employment history section, there is a question - Is application claiming points for this employment? - The answer to this was Yes, both in my EOI and IMI form filling, however the application which has been generated does not have anything against it. I was expecting a Yes against that question.

Could someone please clarify this confusion, is this normal?

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## thanks

*Visa Granted*

Hello,

Just wanted to thank the members and the admin of this forum. This forum helped me a lot while going through various stages of my visa application process. A big shout out to everyone who has posted in here.

Applied for EOI:- 26 Jan 2017
Invited :- 1st Feb 2017
Date of Visa application:- 16th Feb 2017
Medicals and documented submitted:- 24th March 2017
First CO contact:- 6th April 2017
Visa granted:- 7th April 2017

Got a week off from work. So will be online most of the times. Shoot a question and will answer to the best of my capacity.

All the best.

Cheers
Sam(eer)


----------



## creativesalam

thanks said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wanted to thank the members and the admin of this forum. This forum helped me a lot while going through various stages of my visa application process. A big shout out to everyone who has posted in here.
> 
> Applied for EOI:- 26 Jan 2017
> Invited :- 1st Feb 2017
> Date of Visa application:- 16th Feb 2017
> Medicals and documented submitted:- 24th March 2017
> First CO contact:- 6th April 2017
> Visa granted:- 7th April 2017
> 
> Got a week off from work. So will be online most of the times. Shoot a question and will answer to the best of my capacity.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Cheers
> Sam(eer)


Congratulations!

On 6th April, CO asked for what?


----------



## thanks

Thanks.

Form 80, Certificate of Functional eglish and transcripts.


----------



## hasansins

thanks said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wanted to thank the members and the admin of this forum. This forum helped me a lot while going through various stages of my visa application process. A big shout out to everyone who has posted in here.
> 
> Applied for EOI:- 26 Jan 2017
> Invited :- 1st Feb 2017
> Date of Visa application:- 16th Feb 2017
> Medicals and documented submitted:- 24th March 2017
> First CO contact:- 6th April 2017
> Visa granted:- 7th April 2017
> 
> Got a week off from work. So will be online most of the times. Shoot a question and will answer to the best of my capacity.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Cheers
> Sam(eer)


Congrats! Which GSM was it?


----------



## verka

Please could anyone help me on this !!!

Dear Experts,

I have found something unusual in the visa application which gets generated as a pdf in IMI account once the visa application has been submitted. I have submitted my application and now preparing the documentation that needs to be uploaded. I noticed that there is a view application link which one can use to view the visa application that has been submitted. In the visa application, all details are as per the information that I submitted during my imi form filling but in employment history section, there is a question - Is application claiming points for this employment? - The answer to this was Yes, both in my EOI and IMI form filling, however the application which has been generated does not have anything against it. I was expecting a Yes against that question.

Could someone please clarify this confusion, is this normal?

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## thanks

hasansins said:


> Congrats! Which GSM was it?


Thanks. Adelaide.


----------



## rvd

thanks said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wanted to thank the members and the admin of this forum. This forum helped me a lot while going through various stages of my visa application process. A big shout out to everyone who has posted in here.
> 
> Applied for EOI:- 26 Jan 2017
> Invited :- 1st Feb 2017
> Date of Visa application:- 16th Feb 2017
> Medicals and documented submitted:- 24th March 2017
> First CO contact:- 6th April 2017
> Visa granted:- 7th April 2017
> 
> Got a week off from work. So will be online most of the times. Shoot a question and will answer to the best of my capacity.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Cheers
> Sam(eer)



Congratulations..


----------



## pratik.itworld

thanks said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wanted to thank the members and the admin of this forum. This forum helped me a lot while going through various stages of my visa application process. A big shout out to everyone who has posted in here.
> 
> Applied for EOI:- 26 Jan 2017
> Invited :- 1st Feb 2017
> Date of Visa application:- 16th Feb 2017
> Medicals and documented submitted:- 24th March 2017
> First CO contact:- 6th April 2017
> Visa granted:- 7th April 2017
> 
> Got a week off from work. So will be online most of the times. Shoot a question and will answer to the best of my capacity.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Cheers
> Sam(eer)


Congratulations.

That looks like a cakewalk.


----------



## pratik.itworld

Hello Experts,

Now that I have got the grant, do I need to get my passport stamped from any AU immigration office (viz VFS) or is the email copy is enough for the travel.
Though the visa status can be checked electronically by the officers using passport no., but this was just a question to be double sure and to stay away from any last moment hassle.


----------



## sajboy

thanks said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wanted to thank the members and the admin of this forum. This forum helped me a lot while going through various stages of my visa application process. A big shout out to everyone who has posted in here.
> 
> Applied for EOI:- 26 Jan 2017
> Invited :- 1st Feb 2017
> Date of Visa application:- 16th Feb 2017
> Medicals and documented submitted:- 24th March 2017
> First CO contact:- 6th April 2017
> Visa granted:- 7th April 2017
> 
> Got a week off from work. So will be online most of the times. Shoot a question and will answer to the best of my capacity.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Cheers
> Sam(eer)


Congrats Brother !!

It will be great if you share your occupation code and point distribution


----------



## andreyx108b

thanks said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to thank the members and the admin of this forum. This forum helped me a lot while going through various stages of my visa application process. A big shout out to everyone who has posted in here.
> 
> 
> 
> Applied for EOI:- 26 Jan 2017
> 
> Invited :- 1st Feb 2017
> 
> Date of Visa application:- 16th Feb 2017
> 
> Medicals and documented submitted:- 24th March 2017
> 
> First CO contact:- 6th April 2017
> 
> Visa granted:- 7th April 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Got a week off from work. So will be online most of the times. Shoot a question and will answer to the best of my capacity.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sam(eer)




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thanks

pratik.itworld said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> That looks like a cakewalk.


Thanks.

Yes it was sort of. Had a hiccup during my medicals. Had blood in my urine sent it for culture. Thankfully nothing abnormal showed up. And, also, the CO asked for my transcripts which I didnt have and was not possible to get as I was already in Melbourne. So I uploaded my Degree Certificate and Marksheets instead, luckily they were in English. 

Yours looks like a smooth sail as well.

Cheers.


----------



## thanks

pratik.itworld said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Now that I have got the grant, do I need to get my passport stamped from any AU immigration office (viz VFS) or is the email copy is enough for the travel.
> Though the visa status can be checked electronically by the officers using passport no., but this was just a question to be double sure and to stay away from any last moment hassle.



Nope they are doing away with passport stamps. You are just fine .

P.S: Not an expert :emptybath:


----------



## thanks

sajboy said:


> Congrats Brother !!
> 
> It will be great if you share your occupation code and point distribution


Thanks.

Well, I was the dependant applicant. My wife came here on her student visa.She did her masters in occupational therapy ANZSCO 252411 OCCUPATIONAL THERAPIST. We applied with 60pts.

Age:- 30

Proficient English: 10

Australian Educational Qualification: 5

Recognised Bachelor degree or higher : 15


----------



## sajboy

thanks said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Well, I was the dependant applicant. My wife came here on her student visa.She did her masters in occupational therapy ANZSCO 252411 OCCUPATIONAL THERAPIST. We applied with 60pts.
> 
> Age:- 30
> 
> Proficient English: 10
> 
> Australian Educational Qualification: 5
> 
> Recognised Bachelor degree or higher : 15


Great Bro !! All The Best For you and your Family


----------



## vikaschandra

thanks said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wanted to thank the members and the admin of this forum. This forum helped me a lot while going through various stages of my visa application process. A big shout out to everyone who has posted in here.
> 
> Applied for EOI:- 26 Jan 2017
> Invited :- 1st Feb 2017
> Date of Visa application:- 16th Feb 2017
> Medicals and documented submitted:- 24th March 2017
> First CO contact:- 6th April 2017
> Visa granted:- 7th April 2017
> 
> Got a week off from work. So will be online most of the times. Shoot a question and will answer to the best of my capacity.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Cheers
> Sam(eer)


Congratulations Sam(eer)


----------



## vikaschandra

pratik.itworld said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Now that I have got the grant, do I need to get my passport stamped from any AU immigration office (viz VFS) or is the email copy is enough for the travel.
> Though the visa status can be checked electronically by the officers using passport no., but this was just a question to be double sure and to stay away from any last moment hassle.


There is no visa stamping anymore.. all you got to use is the grant letter and the VEVO


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Hey Guys
Just checked the Occupation Ceiling... It Looks Like for 2613(Software and Applications Programmers) Invitation ceiling (total 5662, invitation already sent 5648)is almost reached.. just checked on skillselect !!! So is it advisable to wait till July or submit the EOI anyways !!!


----------



## zaback21

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hey Guys
> Just checked the Occupation Ceiling... It Looks Like for 2613(Software and Applications Programmers) Invitation ceiling (total 5662, invitation already sent 5648)is almost reached.. just checked on skillselect !!! So is it advisable to wait till July or submit the EOI anyways !!!


I guess you are not familiar with Date of Effect. This will help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## Subhash Bohra

Thanks for the ingo yes i was not aware of DOE...Thanks again


zaback21 said:


> Subhash Bohra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Guys
> Just checked the Occupation Ceiling... It Looks Like for 2613(Software and Applications Programmers) Invitation ceiling (total 5662, invitation already sent 5648)is almost reached.. just checked on skillselect !!! So is it advisable to wait till July or submit the EOI anyways !!!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you are not familiar with Date of Effect. This will help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html
Click to expand...


----------



## Mandip

Hi Team,

I had applied for 263111 with 65 points . My query is that my family unit who are moving with me require 4.5 each as functional english who are above 18 years. As PTE certificate is valid for 2 years only but on DIBP site they have written provide a copy of test taken within three years. 
So please clarify that my wife has to give PTE again or her result is still valid because next month it will be 2 years from the date she gave PTE.


----------



## Mandip

Is there any format to provide that I had Completed a degree at least three years of full-time study and all instructions were in English.


----------



## fugitive_4u

Mandip said:


> Is there any format to provide that I had Completed a degree at least three years of full-time study and all instructions were in English.


You can get a letter from your University / College mentioning the same and it will suffice


----------



## rvd

Mandip said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I had applied for 263111 with 65 points . My query is that my family unit who are moving with me require 4.5 each as functional english who are above 18 years. As PTE certificate is valid for 2 years only but on DIBP site they have written provide a copy of test taken within three years.
> So please clarify that my wife has to give PTE again or her result is still valid because next month it will be 2 years from the date she gave PTE.


It is better to give new exam as I have seen in this forum many were asked to redo the PTE if it was more than one year. Yes it was stated in website but many got CO contact for the same.
Let's see what experts suggests.


----------



## ramarajan_me

Seems like grants for 2016 applicants have dried up of late..!!


----------



## CaJn

*Pr granted*

Hey guys,

My PR (Visa 189) was granted 30 mins ago (Daughter, wife and myself), many THANKS for all the support. Will continue praying for my friends here, especially Sep/Oct gang.
Sorry that I'm unable to type further!

ANZSCO: 261111 (Onshore, 70 points)
16/Sep/2106: Lodged (wait 208 days)
27/Sep/2016: CO contact (docs, medical &PCC)
18/Oct/2016: IP (wait 176 days)
12/Apr/2017: GRANT (Adelaide)

MyImmi tracker updated:


----------



## mianjahangir

CaJn said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My PR (Visa 189) was granted 30 mins ago (Daughter, wife and myself), many THANKS for all the support. Will continue praying for my friends here, especially Sep/Oct gang.
> Sorry that I'm unable to type further!
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111 (Onshore, 70 points)
> 16/Sep/2106: Lodged (wait 208 days)
> 27/Sep/2016: CO contact (docs, medical &PCC)
> 18/Oct/2016: IP (wait 176 days)
> 12/Apr/2017: GRANT (Adelaide)
> 
> MyImmi tracker updated:



hey man congrats, you only had one CO contact? any reason you could explain for this delay?


----------



## hasansins

CaJn said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My PR (Visa 189) was granted 30 mins ago (Daughter, wife and myself), many THANKS for all the support. Will continue praying for my friends here, especially Sep/Oct gang.
> Sorry that I'm unable to type further!
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111 (Onshore, 70 points)
> 16/Sep/2106: Lodged (wait 208 days)
> 27/Sep/2016: CO contact (docs, medical &PCC)
> 18/Oct/2016: IP (wait 176 days)
> 12/Apr/2017: GRANT (Adelaide)
> 
> MyImmi tracker updated:


Congrats!


----------



## CaJn

mianjahangir said:


> hey man congrats, you only had one CO contact? any reason you could explain for this delay?


Thanks mate!
couldn't fathom the reason, neither am I aware of any employment checks.
Calls since Jan mentioned that my application is waiting external checks, even 3 weeks back I was told of the same and my file was last looked into back in November.


----------



## mianjahangir

CaJn said:


> Thanks mate!
> couldn't fathom the reason, neither am I aware of any employment checks.
> Calls since Jan mentioned that my application is waiting external checks, even 3 weeks back I was told of the same and my file was last looked into back in November.


cool, how can one know when their file is open or being accessed and do you regularly call them? i guess that too happens after 6 months when the usual time has gone up.


----------



## rvd

CaJn said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My PR (Visa 189) was granted 30 mins ago (Daughter, wife and myself), many THANKS for all the support. Will continue praying for my friends here, especially Sep/Oct gang.
> Sorry that I'm unable to type further!
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111 (Onshore, 70 points)
> 16/Sep/2106: Lodged (wait 208 days)
> 27/Sep/2016: CO contact (docs, medical &PCC)
> 18/Oct/2016: IP (wait 176 days)
> 12/Apr/2017: GRANT (Adelaide)
> 
> MyImmi tracker updated:


Congratulations..


----------



## sultan_azam

CaJn said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My PR (Visa 189) was granted 30 mins ago (Daughter, wife and myself), many THANKS for all the support. Will continue praying for my friends here, especially Sep/Oct gang.
> Sorry that I'm unable to type further!
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111 (Onshore, 70 points)
> 16/Sep/2106: Lodged (wait 208 days)
> 27/Sep/2016: CO contact (docs, medical &PCC)
> 18/Oct/2016: IP (wait 176 days)
> 12/Apr/2017: GRANT (Adelaide)
> 
> MyImmi tracker updated:



congratulations mate...


----------



## CaJn

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations mate...


Many Thanks Sultan! I did update my change some 65 days ago as you advised. Thanks again for that.


----------



## CaJn

mianjahangir said:


> cool, how can one know when their file is open or being accessed and do you regularly call them? i guess that too happens after 6 months when the usual time has gone up.


I haven't called frequently, as mentioned by you they get your case details only if you've past the 6 months time limit. And only they the call center agent can comment on the details. I've had instances when they wouldn't divulge any input, just the normal response of Assessment in Progress.


----------



## sultan_azam

thanks said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wanted to thank the members and the admin of this forum. This forum helped me a lot while going through various stages of my visa application process. A big shout out to everyone who has posted in here.
> 
> Applied for EOI:- 26 Jan 2017
> Invited :- 1st Feb 2017
> Date of Visa application:- 16th Feb 2017
> Medicals and documented submitted:- 24th March 2017
> First CO contact:- 6th April 2017
> Visa granted:- 7th April 2017
> 
> Got a week off from work. So will be online most of the times. Shoot a question and will answer to the best of my capacity.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Cheers
> Sam(eer)


congratulations Sameer


----------



## sultan_azam

verka said:


> Please could anyone help me on this !!!
> 
> Dear Experts,
> 
> I have found something unusual in the visa application which gets generated as a pdf in IMI account once the visa application has been submitted. I have submitted my application and now preparing the documentation that needs to be uploaded. I noticed that there is a view application link which one can use to view the visa application that has been submitted. In the visa application, all details are as per the information that I submitted during my imi form filling but in employment history section, there is a question - Is application claiming points for this employment? - The answer to this was Yes, both in my EOI and IMI form filling, however the application which has been generated does not have anything against it. I was expecting a Yes against that question.
> 
> Could someone please clarify this confusion, is this normal?
> 
> Thanks for your cooperation.


often there are problems like this, you provide documents in line with claims you made in eoi


----------



## pman54

Mandip said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I had applied for 263111 with 65 points . My query is that my family unit who are moving with me require 4.5 each as functional english who are above 18 years. As PTE certificate is valid for 2 years only but on DIBP site they have written provide a copy of test taken within three years.
> So please clarify that my wife has to give PTE again or her result is still valid because next month it will be 2 years from the date she gave PTE.


Hi Mandip,

I faced a similar situation(for 485 visa), I had submitted my PTE score which was already 2 years old at the time of submission. Later CO contacted me asking to allocate scores for them to verify which wouldn't work because PTE website will keep scores only for 2 years.

I wrote to PTE people asking how they can help CO verify the score, to which they asked CO details.

I have attached this conversation and asked CO if she is fine to pass on her details to PTE people for which she said she would follow it up with PTE people and got it verified.


But this whole process will take a lot of time.

Hope this helps


----------



## sultan_azam

pratik.itworld said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure to announce I got a grant on 5th April 2017 (Apologies for posting it late, was busy in travelling).
> The journey was quite tough as it was a real test of patience. Took almost 164 days for the outcome.
> It was always hard to restrain myself from getting up after every 30-45 min after 3AM to check the mail.
> I would take this opportunity to Thanks all the experts who have directly/indirectly provided various information and answer all sort of queries.
> Special thanks to Vikaschandra, Sultan, Hari, Ritesh, Denizu, Andrey (appologies if I missed any name) but all of you have been a great guide.
> Thank you all again



congrats Pratik...


----------



## sultan_azam

CaJn said:


> Many Thanks Sultan! I did update my change some 65 days ago as you advised. Thanks again for that.


enjoy the time....


----------



## bigm0n

CaJn said:


> I haven't called frequently, as mentioned by you they get your case details only if you've past the 6 months time limit. And only they the call center agent can comment on the details. I've had instances when they wouldn't divulge any input, just the normal response of Assessment in Progress.


Congrats mate, hope Q4 2016 clears quick 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

jatti.dhillon11 said:


> Dear experts i need a suggestion , when physical verification was happend in my factory due to some renovation my company board was not hanging outside , but they took all the information from my worker , when they asked about the board my worker told them that it was there due to some paint work it was removed but we will paint it again , do you think this board issue can lead to an NJL, ???
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


i dont think the board issue will lead to an NJL


----------



## sultan_azam

denizu said:


> guys,
> 
> 2 days ago I paid VAC2 and today, I received the grant letter
> 
> thank to everyone for their support !
> 
> hope all you will get your grant so soon !


congratulations denizu


----------



## sultan_azam

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys a serious question, in the off chance that I get natural justice letter, can I withdraw my application so that I don't risk getting a 5 year ban? .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


yeah, you can withdraw the visa application and be devoid of 3/5 year

but why do you think you will get an NJ??

if your documents are clean then sooner or later you will get the visa


----------



## jatti.dhillon11

sultan_azam said:


> i dont think the board issue will lead to an NJL


Thnx , i hope the same but its been 2 months now since verification done , no idea why they r taking so long now 

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

adhepra said:


> what are the chances of getting visa after the NATURAL JUSTICE incidence?
> 
> i received Natural Justice because one of my former employer is shut down; so verification failed.
> But I answered them with Manager Referral Letter.
> 
> does anyone have idea what are my chances now?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


it takes time after NJ since they verify the justification given by applicant, chances of rejection are less, dont worry


----------



## sultan_azam

jatin1011 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My brother will be completing 5 years of employment in his current organization in June 2017. Considering initial 2 years will be deducted in ACS assessment. Should we go for his ACS assessment post completing 5 years in organization or we can go for ACS now also and lodge the Interest after completing 5 years of employment i.e. in June 2017?
> He needs 5 points for the employment too.
> 
> Regards
> JayK


you can go for acs now, while filing eoi, you can keep the end date of current employment as blank, points will update automatically, when it crosses 3 years relevant experience barrier


----------



## sultan_azam

renumahale said:


> Hiii guys
> 
> Received my golden email today for me and my husband..... Very happy.... This forum has been of great help.... Thank you for all the support
> 
> Feeling elated!!!!!!!!
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting for their grant... May the good news come soon for all....
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


congratulations renumahale


----------



## sultan_azam

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received my grant just a minute ago for me, my wife and son. yeayyyyyy
> 
> Good luck everyone.


congrats mate...


----------



## sultan_azam

Maverick_VJ said:


> Can anybody clarify on my above question ?


have you claimed partner points ?? if yes then update DIBP else no need

by the way there is no harm in keeping DIBP updated regarding your status even though you are not claiming points for any specific thing like changes in residence or job status of primary or dependent applicant


----------



## taylorman

CaJn said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My PR (Visa 189) was granted 30 mins ago (Daughter, wife and myself), many THANKS for all the support. Will continue praying for my friends here, especially Sep/Oct gang.
> Sorry that I'm unable to type further!
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111 (Onshore, 70 points)
> 16/Sep/2106: Lodged (wait 208 days)
> 27/Sep/2016: CO contact (docs, medical &PCC)
> 18/Oct/2016: IP (wait 176 days)
> 12/Apr/2017: GRANT (Adelaide)
> 
> MyImmi tracker updated:


This gives me hope!!!:rockon:


----------



## Maverick_VJ

sultan_azam said:


> have you claimed partner points ?? if yes then update DIBP else no need
> 
> by the way there is no harm in keeping DIBP updated regarding your status even though you are not claiming points for any specific thing like changes in residence or job status of primary or dependent applicant


Dear Sultan,

No, I am the primary applicant and not claimed any partner points so I was updated that it is not needed.

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk


----------



## prassu1

Hello Guys,
I lodged my Visa 189 on January 30th 2017.I front loaded all the documents including PCC, Form 80, Form 1221, employment related documents.I have applied for the code 263111. On February 15th 2017. I got a mail stating that "IMMI Acknowledgement Document Received" and that CO has been assigned from GSM Adelaide and assessment is in progress.Post Feb 15th, I haven't heard back since then.I'm a single applicant with no dependents.Its been more 2.5 months (80 days aprroxx). I'm checking my HR once every week for any employment verification email, but that too in vain. Candidates, who have lodged visa after me with dependents have got grants in 2 to 3 weeks or maybe maximum 1 month. Guys, any idea on when can I expect a grant and why is it taking so long when everything I have submitted is straight.Should I email the CO I'm assigned to??Please provide your valuable suggestions.Thanks for your time.


----------



## ashishjain

*Congratulations !!*

I only check myimmitracker these days and saw that you have been granted PR !!

I can understand how late PR might have little disturbed your plans for Australia.

CONGRATULATIONS bro !! So, Happy for you !!




CaJn said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My PR (Visa 189) was granted 30 mins ago (Daughter, wife and myself), many THANKS for all the support. Will continue praying for my friends here, especially Sep/Oct gang.
> Sorry that I'm unable to type further!
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111 (Onshore, 70 points)
> 16/Sep/2106: Lodged (wait 208 days)
> 27/Sep/2016: CO contact (docs, medical &PCC)
> 18/Oct/2016: IP (wait 176 days)
> 12/Apr/2017: GRANT (Adelaide)
> 
> MyImmi tracker updated:


----------



## ashishjain

See my timeline, if it helps you anyway:
110 Calendar Days since Lodgement
86 Calendar Days since CO Contact
73 WorkDays since Lodgement
60 WorkDays since replied to CO





prassu1 said:


> Hello Guys,
> I lodged my Visa 189 on January 30th 2017.I front loaded all the documents including PCC, Form 80, Form 1221, employment related documents.I have applied for the code 263111. On February 15th 2017. I got a mail stating that "IMMI Acknowledgement Document Received" and that CO has been assigned from GSM Adelaide and assessment is in progress.Post Feb 15th, I haven't heard back since then.I'm a single applicant with no dependents.Its been more 2.5 months (80 days aprroxx). I'm checking my HR once every week for any employment verification email, but that too in vain. Candidates, who have lodged visa after me with dependents have got grants in 2 to 3 weeks or maybe maximum 1 month. Guys, any idea on when can I expect a grant and why is it taking so long when everything I have submitted is straight.Should I email the CO I'm assigned to??Please provide your valuable suggestions.Thanks for your time.


----------



## navdeepsingh

Hello Guys, need one help, got the grant mail today, whats the further process

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

navdeepsingh said:


> Hello Guys, need one help, got the grant mail today, whats the further process
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


congratulations mate... relax for some time, check visa conditions on VEVo

plan for travel before must enter before date


----------



## navdeepsingh

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations mate... relax for some time, check visa conditions on VEVo
> 
> plan for travel before must enter before date


Thanks a lot, I'll check the Vevo thing

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudassar_SM

taylorman said:


> This gives me hope!!!:rockon:


Me too...


----------



## navdeepsingh

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations mate... relax for some time, check visa conditions on VEVo
> 
> plan for travel before must enter before date


Let me rephrase my question, Is there any formality after getting grant, like getting the visa stamped or so? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorman

navdeepsingh said:


> Let me rephrase my question, Is there any formality after getting grant, like getting the visa stamped or so?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Congrats dude,

Please post your timeline for us.

Cheers


----------



## pratik.itworld

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations mate... relax for some time, check visa conditions on VEVo
> 
> plan for travel before must enter before date



Hi Sultan,

I checked my vevo and a bit confusing information.
If you can elaborate those terms.
Grant date : 05-04-2017
Expiry date : 05-04-2022
Visa status : In Effect
Entries allowed : Multiple entries to and from Australia during the validity of your visa
Must not arrive after : 05 April 2022
Enter before date : 31 October 2017
Period of stay : Indefinite
Visa type : Permanent resident

Does it mean with expiry that I have to re-apply for visa or in the meantime I have to apply for citizenship?
Or is there any other process I have to do. Haven't understood "Expiry" here if the period of stay is Indefinite.


----------



## vikaschandra

CaJn said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My PR (Visa 189) was granted 30 mins ago (Daughter, wife and myself), many THANKS for all the support. Will continue praying for my friends here, especially Sep/Oct gang.
> Sorry that I'm unable to type further!
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111 (Onshore, 70 points)
> 16/Sep/2106: Lodged (wait 208 days)
> 27/Sep/2016: CO contact (docs, medical &PCC)
> 18/Oct/2016: IP (wait 176 days)
> 12/Apr/2017: GRANT (Adelaide)
> 
> MyImmi tracker updated:


Congratulations mate


----------



## vikaschandra

navdeepsingh said:


> Let me rephrase my question, Is there any formality after getting grant, like getting the visa stamped or so?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


No more formalities. Grant letter is your visa. Stamping on passport does not happen anymore


----------



## vikaschandra

pratik.itworld said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> I checked my vevo and a bit confusing information.
> If you can elaborate those terms.
> Grant date : 05-04-2017
> Expiry date : 05-04-2022
> Visa status : In Effect
> Entries allowed : Multiple entries to and from Australia during the validity of your visa
> Must not arrive after : 05 April 2022
> Enter before date : 31 October 2017
> Period of stay : Indefinite
> Visa type : Permanent resident
> 
> Does it mean with expiry that I have to re-apply for visa or in the meantime I have to apply for citizenship?
> Or is there any other process I have to do. Haven't understood "Expiry" here if the period of stay is Indefinite.


Visa is always valid for 5 years only during the expiry of the visa if you are in Australia nothing needs to be done it will renew and you can apply for citizenship as an when you meet the requirements. 

During the expiry if you are not in Australia and are in any other country then you would need to apply for RRV ( Resident Return Visa)

PR does mean that you can stay there indefinitely provided you meet the basic requirements

Let's take an example say you make a validation trip to honor the IED and thereafter return back to your home country you would need to return to Australia before visa expires if you do return before that and live in AU your visa expiry changes but if you do not return to AU before visa expires you will need to apply for RRV. Which would be subject to DIBP's decision whether to provide or not usually based on what compelling and compassionate reason you provide to return to Australia as you have not lived within these 5 years


----------



## sultan_azam

pratik.itworld said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> I checked my vevo and a bit confusing information.
> If you can elaborate those terms.
> Grant date : 05-04-2017
> Expiry date : 05-04-2022
> Visa status : In Effect
> Entries allowed : Multiple entries to and from Australia during the validity of your visa
> Must not arrive after : 05 April 2022
> Enter before date : 31 October 2017
> Period of stay : Indefinite
> Visa type : Permanent resident
> 
> Does it mean with expiry that I have to re-apply for visa or in the meantime I have to apply for citizenship?
> Or is there any other process I have to do. Haven't understood "Expiry" here if the period of stay is Indefinite.


the expiry here refers to your travel rights in and out of Australia

Until 5/4/22 you can move freely go out of Australia and re-enter, however after that you will have to get rrv if you intend to go out of Australia and in case you havent acquired citizenship by that time 

if you are not going out then just stay in Australia because residence rights are indefinite


----------



## sultan_azam

navdeepsingh said:


> Let me rephrase my question, Is there any formality after getting grant, like getting the visa stamped or so?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


stamping not required anymore


----------



## kirst.sin

Hello.

For those still waiting, don't give up hope. If you think you've done what is required legally, it'll come.


----------



## raja79

hello friends
my application was last updated on 3rd oct 2016 .more than 180 days have already been passed but still no update.got verification call on 8th of feb which didnt go well but even after that 65 days passed again and still no update.i lodged visa app on 4th aug 2016

any guidance will be appreciated.


----------



## CaJn

ashishjain said:


> I only check myimmitracker these days and saw that you have been granted PR !!
> 
> I can understand how late PR might have little disturbed your plans for Australia.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS bro !! So, Happy for you !!


Thanks Mate, Wish you best to receive your grant soon!

Since I was already in Australia along with my family the delay had a significant impact especially with a very basic lifestyle, now that the PR is in place we can start living here 

Thanks again!


----------



## TentMaker

Good day. I am requesting assistance with my visa application which I lodged on 13 Feb 2017. The application is in a 'Received' status and there has been no CO contact ever, I am not really worried about that at the present moment. 

Now my question is that in my present country of residence I have applied for a national ID which I have collected a few days ago, after waiting for about two years. On this brand new ID' the complication is that, there is a mistake on the ID which says I am a citizen of my present country. This is not the case and its an error by the Home Affairs Office. It has taken me 2 years of waiting for this ID, so for now I do not have an appetite to apply for this mistake to be corrected as it will most likely take another 2 years. So my question is what should I do with my lodged application? Shall I leave the application as is or shall I upload my new ID into my application? If I upload it, how should i respond to the question that says "are you a citizen of another country?' Help please.


----------



## CaJn

raja79 said:


> hello friends
> my application was last updated on 3rd oct 2016 .more than 180 days have already been passed but still no update.got verification call on 8th of feb which didnt go well but even after that 65 days passed again and still no update.i lodged visa app on 4th aug 2016
> 
> any guidance will be appreciated.


There isn't much that can be done at this juncture as we don't have any say. Prime importance is hope and patience.

Though seniors here wouldn't advice of the below, did you send an email requesting status? There was a email format i.e. application ref and other details as header etc. Please try to send one. Since it has past 6 months you can try to give them a call.
We don't have confirmation that the above helps in getting things moving, but these are the only option in addition to lodging a complaint (which hasn't helped either).

It would be your decision on which you would want to pick, knowing that we don't have data that the option helped.

Sorry for being sarcastic, but this is reality and I've gone through the same till yesterday. I did contact my previous employers prior to that without any insight.

All the best mate, I sincerely hope you get your grant soon:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sultan_azam

TentMaker said:


> Good day. I am requesting assistance with my visa application which I lodged on 13 Feb 2017. The application is in a 'Received' status and there has been no CO contact ever, I am not really worried about that at the present moment.
> 
> Now my question is that in my present country of residence I have applied for a national ID which I have collected a few days ago, after waiting for about two years. On this brand new ID' the complication is that, there is a mistake on the ID which says I am a citizen of my present country. This is not the case and its an error by the Home Affairs Office. It has taken me 2 years of waiting for this ID, so for now I do not have an appetite to apply for this mistake to be corrected as it will most likely take another 2 years. So my question is what should I do with my lodged application? Shall I leave the application as is or shall I upload my new ID into my application? If I upload it, how should i respond to the question that says "are you a citizen of another country?' Help please.


why do you want to upload the document which you already know is wrong, why inviting trouble ??

you can leave the application as it is 

meanwhile apply for correction in national ID and keep the acknowledgement/communication email with you, it is not for purpose of getting the national id, it is just to show that you received a wrong ID and you have initiated action for correction. this could help in future. 

dont complicate case by providing wrong document. good luck


----------



## TentMaker

sultan_azam said:


> why do you want to upload the document which you already know is wrong, why inviting trouble ??
> 
> you can leave the application as it is
> 
> meanwhile apply for correction in national ID and keep the acknowledgement/communication email with you, it is not for purpose of getting the national id, it is just to show that you received a wrong ID and you have initiated action for correction. this could help in future.
> 
> dont complicate case by providing wrong document. good luck


Thank you for your advice to 'let sleeping dogs lie'.


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Granted @13 Apr*

All Praise to the Al-Mighty ALLAH…

Things will come when it has to come….
Day 195 ….and my long wait has ended.

With Allah’s Grace, Im glad to inform you all that we have received our Grant this morning (myself, spouse and 2 kids)
The wait was exhaustive, anxious and frustrating, though resulted in a good note indeed.

All’s well that ends well.

With all your best wishes, I plan to embark on a new & challenging journey ahead in Oz…

ANZSCO	: 261313 
PTE	: Aug 09 (L81/R84/S90/W84)
ACS	: Sep 01
EOI	: Sep 05 (189/70 pts)
ITA	: Sep 14 (SC 189)
PCC and COC(SG)	: Sep 24
Medicals	: Sep 29
Visa Lodge	: Sep 30 (All Docs Uploaded)
Verification	: Yes (CO contact on 22Feb requesting me to send an authorization letter to 
one of my employer to share my Employment info to DIBP)
Grant : Apr 13/2017
IED	: Sep 19/ 2017
Validation Trip	: May 06-12 (Perth)

Note 
I have worked for 8 companies in my 16 yrs career and have a 14 month employment gap.
Company-1 (Chennai)	: SD signed by my Boss. 
Company-2 (Singapore)	: SD signed by my colleague
Company-3 (Singapore)	: SD signed by my senior colleague
Company-4 (Singapore)	: No Referral Letter Submitted.
Company-5 (Singapore)	: SD signed by my Senior colleague
Company-6 (Mohali)	: Letter Head signed by my Process Manager
Company-7 (Bangalore)	: Letter Head by HR
Company-8 (Chennai)	: SD signed by my colleague

ACS assessed my experience for Company 5 to 8 as SOL relevant (Listed in Bold Italics) 

However, Company 1 to 4 were not relevant to my SOL – so no points claimed.
For Company 3 to 8 – I submitted Tax / Payslips /CPF Statement (SG)/ Relieving Certs.
For Company 1 & 2 – I submitted only Relieving and experience certs.

My education is Diploma (Full time) / BCA and MBA (Distance). 
ACS assessed my BCA and MBA with AQF Major in Computing even though they were distance education.

I was a Singapore PR from 2006 to 2016 (cancelled in Jan 2016).
I paid my visa fees using my Singapore Credit Card (My Singapore bank account is still active)

I hope I had clarified all queries which might arise in your minds.
Anyway, You can always PM for more details you might need further – I will be glad to assist & clarify.

God Bless all folks waiting for Grants…..Good news will soon come your way.


----------



## Ebilsaa

Mudassar_SM said:


> All Praise to the Al-Mighty ALLAH…
> 
> 
> 
> Things will come when it has to come….
> 
> Day 195 ….and my long wait has ended.
> 
> 
> 
> With Allah’s Grace, Im glad to inform you all that we have received our Grant this morning (myself, spouse and 2 kids)
> 
> The wait was exhaustive, anxious and frustrating, though resulted in a good note indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> All’s well that ends well.
> 
> 
> 
> With all your best wishes, I plan to embark on a new & challenging journey ahead in Oz…
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313
> 
> PTE: Aug 09 (L81/R84/S90/W84)
> 
> ACS: Sep 01
> 
> EOI: Sep 05 (189/70 pts)
> 
> ITA: Sep 14 (SC 189)
> 
> PCC and COC(SG): Sep 24
> 
> Medicals: Sep 29
> 
> Visa Lodge: Sep 30 (All Docs Uploaded)
> 
> Verification: Yes (CO contact on 22Feb requesting me to send an authorization letter to
> 
> one of my employer to share my Employment info to DIBP)
> 
> Grant : Apr 13/2017
> 
> IED: Sep 19/ 2017
> 
> Validation Trip: May 06-12 (Perth)
> 
> 
> 
> Note
> 
> I have worked for 8 companies in my 16 yrs career and have a 14 month employment gap.
> 
> Company-1 (Chennai): SD signed by my Boss.
> 
> Company-2 (Singapore): SD signed by my colleague
> 
> Company-3 (Singapore): SD signed by my senior colleague
> 
> Company-4 (Singapore): No Referral Letter Submitted.
> 
> Company-5 (Singapore): SD signed by my Senior colleague
> 
> Company-6 (Mohali): Letter Head signed by my Process Manager
> 
> Company-7 (Bangalore): Letter Head by HR
> 
> Company-8 (Chennai): SD signed by my colleague
> 
> 
> 
> ACS assessed my experience for Company 5 to 8 as SOL relevant (Listed in Bold Italics)
> 
> 
> 
> However, Company 1 to 4 were not relevant to my SOL – so no points claimed.
> 
> For Company 3 to 8 – I submitted Tax / Payslips /CPF Statement (SG)/ Relieving Certs.
> 
> For Company 1 & 2 – I submitted only Relieving and experience certs.
> 
> 
> 
> My education is Diploma (Full time) / BCA and MBA (Distance).
> 
> ACS assessed my BCA and MBA with AQF Major in Computing even though they were distance education.
> 
> 
> 
> I was a Singapore PR from 2006 to 2016 (cancelled in Jan 2016).
> 
> I paid my visa fees using my Singapore Credit Card (My Singapore bank account is still active)
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I had clarified all queries which might arise in your minds.
> 
> Anyway, You can always PM for more details you might need further – I will be glad to assist & clarify.
> 
> 
> 
> God Bless all folks waiting for Grants…..Good news will soon come your way.




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SanBil

raja79 said:


> hello friends
> my application was last updated on 3rd oct 2016 .more than 180 days have already been passed but still no update.got verification call on 8th of feb which didnt go well but even after that 65 days passed again and still no update.i lodged visa app on 4th aug 2016
> 
> any guidance will be appreciated.


What do u mean it didnt went well?


----------



## SanBil

Mudassar_SM said:


> All Praise to the Al-Mighty ALLAH…
> 
> Things will come when it has to come….
> Day 195 ….and my long wait has ended.
> 
> With Allah’s Grace, Im glad to inform you all that we have received our Grant this morning (myself, spouse and 2 kids)
> The wait was exhaustive, anxious and frustrating, though resulted in a good note indeed.
> 
> All’s well that ends well.
> 
> With all your best wishes, I plan to embark on a new & challenging journey ahead in Oz…



Many Congratz  Wish us luck now


----------



## CaJn

Mudassar_SM said:


> All Praise to the Al-Mighty ALLAH…
> 
> Things will come when it has to come….
> Day 195 ….and my long wait has ended.


Congrats mate, happy for you!


----------



## renumahale

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations renumahale


Thank you...... You were a great help sir.... Keep up the good work 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

renumahale said:


> Thank you...... You were a great help sir.... Keep up the good work
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


welcome and good luck for journey ahead


----------



## raja79

*NJL in pipeline*



SanBil said:


> What do u mean it didnt went well?


hi SanBil
i have explained it previously in the forum .i gave my manager's no on reference letter.when AHC called my manager's wife picked the call up . guy from AHC said that his name is ali and he wants to talk to me(applicant) she handed the mobile over 2 me .

After conforming that i am the applicant he said that u used this number on ur ref letter as ur manager's number .how come you are answering call on this number .i explained him that we are attending a family wedding at that time that is why my manager's wife handed the mobile over to me.

Then he asked me different questions about my job responsibilities company size, no of employees , how much salary i m getting , clients that i work for .we spoke for about 25 minutes.he then asked me that he will call back in 5 minutes to get my manager's new number and email address but he didnt call back and its been 65 days since it all happened.waiting for NJL 

REGARDS


----------



## sultan_azam

raja79 said:


> hi SanBil
> i have explained it previously in the forum .i gave my manager's no on reference letter.when AHC called my manager's wife picked the call up . guy from AHC said that his name is ali and he wants to talk to me(applicant) she handed the mobile over 2 me .
> 
> After conforming that i am the applicant he said that u used this number on ur ref letter as ur manager's number .how come you are answering call on this number .i explained him that we are attending a family wedding at that time that is why my manager's wife handed the mobile over to me.
> 
> Then he asked me different questions about my job responsibilities company size, no of employees , how much salary i m getting , clients that i work for .we spoke for about 25 minutes.he then asked me that he will call back in 5 minutes to get my manager's new number and email address but he didnt call back and its been 65 days since it all happened.waiting for NJL
> 
> REGARDS


why NJL ?? since this call was bit messed up, it is possible that they may have deployed some local intelligence unit to get the facts clear regarding your employment and that may be eating time.

just relax, it should be finalised soon


----------



## vikaschandra

Mudassar_SM said:


> All Praise to the Al-Mighty ALLAH…
> 
> Things will come when it has to come….
> Day 195 ….and my long wait has ended.
> 
> With Allah’s Grace, Im glad to inform you all that we have received our Grant this morning (myself, spouse and 2 kids)
> The wait was exhaustive, anxious and frustrating, though resulted in a good note indeed.
> 
> All’s well that ends well.
> 
> With all your best wishes, I plan to embark on a new & challenging journey ahead in Oz…
> 
> ANZSCO	: 261313
> PTE	: Aug 09 (L81/R84/S90/W84)
> ACS	: Sep 01
> EOI	: Sep 05 (189/70 pts)
> ITA	: Sep 14 (SC 189)
> PCC and COC(SG)	: Sep 24
> Medicals	: Sep 29
> Visa Lodge	: Sep 30 (All Docs Uploaded)
> Verification	: Yes (CO contact on 22Feb requesting me to send an authorization letter to
> one of my employer to share my Employment info to DIBP)
> Grant : Apr 13/2017
> IED	: Sep 19/ 2017
> Validation Trip	: May 06-12 (Perth)
> 
> Note
> I have worked for 8 companies in my 16 yrs career and have a 14 month employment gap.
> Company-1 (Chennai)	: SD signed by my Boss.
> Company-2 (Singapore)	: SD signed by my colleague
> Company-3 (Singapore)	: SD signed by my senior colleague
> Company-4 (Singapore)	: No Referral Letter Submitted.
> Company-5 (Singapore)	: SD signed by my Senior colleague
> Company-6 (Mohali)	: Letter Head signed by my Process Manager
> Company-7 (Bangalore)	: Letter Head by HR
> Company-8 (Chennai)	: SD signed by my colleague
> 
> ACS assessed my experience for Company 5 to 8 as SOL relevant (Listed in Bold Italics)
> 
> However, Company 1 to 4 were not relevant to my SOL – so no points claimed.
> For Company 3 to 8 – I submitted Tax / Payslips /CPF Statement (SG)/ Relieving Certs.
> For Company 1 & 2 – I submitted only Relieving and experience certs.
> 
> My education is Diploma (Full time) / BCA and MBA (Distance).
> ACS assessed my BCA and MBA with AQF Major in Computing even though they were distance education.
> 
> I was a Singapore PR from 2006 to 2016 (cancelled in Jan 2016).
> I paid my visa fees using my Singapore Credit Card (My Singapore bank account is still active)
> 
> I hope I had clarified all queries which might arise in your minds.
> Anyway, You can always PM for more details you might need further – I will be glad to assist & clarify.
> 
> God Bless all folks waiting for Grants…..Good news will soon come your way.



Congratulations mate..


----------



## raja79

*NJL in pipeline*



sultan_azam said:


> why NJL ?? since this call was bit messed up, it is possible that they may have deployed some local intelligence unit to get the facts clear regarding your employment and that may be eating time.
> 
> just relax, it should be finalised soon


hi sultan

bcoz he said he will def call back in 5 mins and i should have manager's no and email address handy by that time.whats the point of no calling back then?

as far as deploying local intelligence , i offered him to come visit my workplace in person .

They should have decided my case by now .so that if it is a rejection than i can apply for newzealand 

KIWIS here i come 

REGARDS


----------



## sultan_azam

raja79 said:


> hi sultan
> 
> bcoz he said he will def call back in 5 mins and i should have manager's no and email address handy by that time.whats the point of no calling back then?
> 
> as far as deploying local intelligence , i offered him to come visit my workplace in person .
> 
> They should have decided my case by now .so that if it is a rejection than i can apply for newzealand
> 
> KIWIS here i come
> 
> REGARDS


it wont be rejected just like that, you will be given chance to explain, the path can be rickety but you wont meet a dead end... have faith in yourself


----------



## andreyx108b

ramarajan_me said:


> Seems like grants for 2016 applicants have dried up of late..!!




Each day 7-9 grants are reported. Its really really good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mu.h

*489 SS Grant*

Hello Everyone,

This is my first post on this forum (and may not be the last) 

I know that this is related to 189 - 2016 gang but since this is one of the four threads i have been following since last 4 months for all the information i needed to apply, i want to share my journey to get a visa for Australia and whatever information i have researched during the process , this may help others like me who are in the process. 

By the grace of all mighty Allah, i have received grant of 489 - SS today on 13-Apr-2017 along with my spouse and kids. I'm thankful to everyone providing guidance on the forum you guys have been of great help. much appreciated 

Age: 39 
IELTS : 18 Dec 2014 L-8, R-9, W-7,S-7.5 O-8 
ANZSCO	: 135112 (ICT Project Manager)
ACS : 21 Sep 16 +ive Deducted 2 years of experience (Which i didn't realized initially) 
EOI 190: 24 Sep 16 (Claimed 70 points with 15 points for 10.5 years of relevant experience) 
Victoria SS Applied: 04 Oct 16 
Victoria SS Refusal: 23 Jan 17 

SA SS Applied: 23 Jan 17 (70 points required for nomination of 190 for all ICT Domains), updated EOI.

SA Case Office Contact: 21 Feb 17 - informed that 10.5 years of experience is incorrectly claimed because of 2 years deduction by ACS and asked if i want to change 190 to 489 visa)

Response to SA Case Officer: 22 Feb 17 - Confirmed change in visa class from 190 to 489. Updated EOI. 

SS Nomination from SA: 23 Feb 17

PCC Pakistan: 2 Mar 17

Visa Lodged: 5 Mar 17
Documents Uploaded 
Note: All documents were original colored scans. 

Employment: Experience Letters with R&R of Jobs, for which i claimed points, CV along with annual performance appraisal letters. (two oldest and two latest). Uploaded 12 payslips (two each for start and end of every job including latest). Experience letter for my current employment was the same i used for ACS. Income Tax certificates from my employer (two for each job for which i have claimed points including latest). Account statements that reflect salary disbursements (reflecting period on the job for which points are claimed). 

Identity Documents: Passports, National Identify Cards, Birth Certificates, Marriage Certificate, Driving Licence. These documents were also re-uploaded in other sections such as proof of partnership and proof of residence, custody of children. 

Academic: Only Bachelors degree that was assessed by ACS. Wife degree was also uploaded although not claiming any points. 

CO Contact(Brisbane): 14 Mar 17 Requested Medicals for all applicants, Form 80 & Functional English for spouse.

Medicals: 31 Mar 17 & 04 Apr 17 (For child below 8) 

IP: 05 Apr 17 

Grant 489: 13 Apr 17 - No job verification.

IED: 02 Mar 2018 



Additional info people are looking for 
1. No Medicare for centrelink for 489 
Will have to go for private insurance Approx 5,900 AUD per annum

2. Child Education for 489 - Same a PR
Communication with Department of Education - SA

"As you have indicated that you intend coming to SA on a 489 visa, then providing your children will be on the same visa, here in SA they will be classed as local citizens for purposes of their education.

All you will need to do once you arrive and have found accommodation is approach the government school (public school) nearest this address, show them a copy of your accommodation documentation, visa documentation, your children’s and your passports and any school reports for the children and enrol them.

The school will then charge you their local school fees which can range between AUD$110 and AUD$920 per year per child depending on the school and year level."

3. 489 shall be treated as Resident for Tax return purpose.

4. Can buy 1 property/house for investment after approval from Foreign Investment board.

5. Can buy a house/property for personal use and can claim benefit for First Home Buyer. 

6. 489 visa does not allow for resident mortgage rates, this visa is treated as non-resident and has higher rates. 

7. Look for Novated lease when going for car finance to get tax benefits. 

8. Pathway to PR via 887 requirement 2 years stay in the region/state that nominated for 489 and 1 year work in any occupation.

I wish you luck for getting you grants quickly.

If you guys can share any posts/sites regarding pre/post entry support in Australia that would be of great help. I have heard getting a job on 489 is more difficult, how true is this? 

Please feel free to throw questions. 

PS: Moderator(s) if you think this post is not relevant to this thread please move it to the right section. Thanks.


----------



## abeden

hi all!! we received our visa 189 today as well!! after almost 8 months! will share my timeline below:

occupation: nurse
aug 3, 2016 - EOI
aug17, 2016 - got an invite and lodged visa 189
aug23, 2016 - 1st CO contact, asked for spouse's proof of english
aug24, 2016 - submitted english credentials (undergraduate)
sept13, 2016 - 2nd CO contact, said that the english credentials is not enough because undergrad
sept23, 2016 - submitted PTE of spouse
oct13, 2016 - email stating that they have received the results
nov, dec, jan - NOTHING
feb 2017 - filed a complaint and got a reply stating that our application is in the "internal process"
april 13, 2017 - GRANT (me, husband and son) -GSM Adelaide


----------



## ramarajan_me

abeden said:


> hi all!! we received our visa 189 today as well!! after almost 8 months! will share my timeline below:
> 
> occupation: nurse
> aug 3, 2016 - EOI
> aug17, 2016 - got an invite and lodged visa 189
> aug23, 2016 - 1st CO contact, asked for spouse's proof of english
> aug24, 2016 - submitted english credentials (undergraduate)
> sept13, 2016 - 2nd CO contact, said that the english credentials is not enough because undergrad
> sept23, 2016 - submitted PTE of spouse
> oct13, 2016 - email stating that they have received the results
> nov, dec, jan - NOTHING
> feb 2017 - filed a complaint and got a reply stating that our application is in the "internal process"
> april 13, 2017 - GRANT (me, husband and son) -GSM Adelaide


Congrats on your grant..!!


----------



## ramarajan_me

andreyx108b said:


> Each day 7-9 grants are reported. Its really really good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it is good..!! 
If there is couple of 2016 applicants out there each day, it wud be even more good and we wud be more hopeful.. Like today..!


----------



## sultan_azam

mu.h said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum (and may not be the last)
> 
> I know that this is related to 189 - 2016 gang but since this is one of the four threads i have been following since last 4 months for all the information i needed to apply, i want to share my journey to get a visa for Australia and whatever information i have researched during the process , this may help others like me who are in the process.
> 
> By the grace of all mighty Allah, i have received grant of 489 - SS today on 13-Apr-2017 along with my spouse and kids. I'm thankful to everyone providing guidance on the forum you guys have been of great help. much appreciated
> 
> Age: 39
> IELTS : 18 Dec 2014 L-8, R-9, W-7,S-7.5 O-8
> ANZSCO	: 135112 (ICT Project Manager)
> ACS : 21 Sep 16 +ive Deducted 2 years of experience (Which i didn't realized initially)
> EOI 190: 24 Sep 16 (Claimed 70 points with 15 points for 10.5 years of relevant experience)
> Victoria SS Applied: 04 Oct 16
> Victoria SS Refusal: 23 Jan 17
> 
> SA SS Applied: 23 Jan 17 (70 points required for nomination of 190 for all ICT Domains), updated EOI.
> 
> SA Case Office Contact: 21 Feb 17 - informed that 10.5 years of experience is incorrectly claimed because of 2 years deduction by ACS and asked if i want to change 190 to 489 visa)
> 
> Response to SA Case Officer: 22 Feb 17 - Confirmed change in visa class from 190 to 489. Updated EOI.
> 
> SS Nomination from SA: 23 Feb 17
> 
> PCC Pakistan: 2 Mar 17
> 
> Visa Lodged: 5 Mar 17
> Documents Uploaded
> Note: All documents were original colored scans.
> 
> Employment: Experience Letters with R&R of Jobs, for which i claimed points, CV along with annual performance appraisal letters. (two oldest and two latest). Uploaded 12 payslips (two each for start and end of every job including latest). Experience letter for my current employment was the same i used for ACS. Income Tax certificates from my employer (two for each job for which i have claimed points including latest). Account statements that reflect salary disbursements (reflecting period on the job for which points are claimed).
> 
> Identity Documents: Passports, National Identify Cards, Birth Certificates, Marriage Certificate, Driving Licence. These documents were also re-uploaded in other sections such as proof of partnership and proof of residence, custody of children.
> 
> Academic: Only Bachelors degree that was assessed by ACS. Wife degree was also uploaded although not claiming any points.
> 
> CO Contact(Brisbane): 14 Mar 17 Requested Medicals for all applicants, Form 80 & Functional English for spouse.
> 
> Medicals: 31 Mar 17 & 04 Apr 17 (For child below 8)
> 
> IP: 05 Apr 17
> 
> Grant 489: 13 Apr 17 - No job verification.
> 
> IED: 02 Mar 2018
> 
> 
> 
> Additional info people are looking for
> 1. No Medicare for centrelink for 489
> Will have to go for private insurance Approx 5,900 AUD per annum
> 
> 2. Child Education for 489 - Same a PR
> Communication with Department of Education - SA
> 
> "As you have indicated that you intend coming to SA on a 489 visa, then providing your children will be on the same visa, here in SA they will be classed as local citizens for purposes of their education.
> 
> All you will need to do once you arrive and have found accommodation is approach the government school (public school) nearest this address, show them a copy of your accommodation documentation, visa documentation, your children’s and your passports and any school reports for the children and enrol them.
> 
> The school will then charge you their local school fees which can range between AUD$110 and AUD$920 per year per child depending on the school and year level."
> 
> 3. 489 shall be treated as Resident for Tax return purpose.
> 
> 4. Can buy 1 property/house for investment after approval from Foreign Investment board.
> 
> 5. Can buy a house/property for personal use and can claim benefit for First Home Buyer.
> 
> 6. 489 visa does not allow for resident mortgage rates, this visa is treated as non-resident and has higher rates.
> 
> 7. Look for Novated lease when going for car finance to get tax benefits.
> 
> 8. Pathway to PR via 887 requirement 2 years stay in the region/state that nominated for 489 and 1 year work in any occupation.
> 
> I wish you luck for getting you grants quickly.
> 
> If you guys can share any posts/sites regarding pre/post entry support in Australia that would be of great help. I have heard getting a job on 489 is more difficult, how true is this?
> 
> Please feel free to throw questions.
> 
> PS: Moderator(s) if you think this post is not relevant to this thread please move it to the right section. Thanks.


congratulations and thanks for explaining in detail, it will help many

good luck


----------



## sultan_azam

abeden said:


> hi all!! we received our visa 189 today as well!! after almost 8 months! will share my timeline below:
> 
> occupation: nurse
> aug 3, 2016 - EOI
> aug17, 2016 - got an invite and lodged visa 189
> aug23, 2016 - 1st CO contact, asked for spouse's proof of english
> aug24, 2016 - submitted english credentials (undergraduate)
> sept13, 2016 - 2nd CO contact, said that the english credentials is not enough because undergrad
> sept23, 2016 - submitted PTE of spouse
> oct13, 2016 - email stating that they have received the results
> nov, dec, jan - NOTHING
> feb 2017 - filed a complaint and got a reply stating that our application is in the "internal process"
> april 13, 2017 - GRANT (me, husband and son) -GSM Adelaide


congrats, yours was an interesting case


----------



## sharma_1987

DIBP just increased the timelines for 189 VISA processing from 4 months to 5 months now


----------



## hasansins

sharma_1987 said:


> DIBP just increased the timelines for 189 VISA processing from 4 months to 5 months now


I wonder why do they keep increasing it so often?

Maybe to prevent people from calling them?


----------



## andreyx108b

abeden said:


> hi all!! we received our visa 189 today as well!! after almost 8 months! will share my timeline below:
> 
> occupation: nurse
> aug 3, 2016 - EOI
> aug17, 2016 - got an invite and lodged visa 189
> aug23, 2016 - 1st CO contact, asked for spouse's proof of english
> aug24, 2016 - submitted english credentials (undergraduate)
> sept13, 2016 - 2nd CO contact, said that the english credentials is not enough because undergrad
> sept23, 2016 - submitted PTE of spouse
> oct13, 2016 - email stating that they have received the results
> nov, dec, jan - NOTHING
> feb 2017 - filed a complaint and got a reply stating that our application is in the "internal process"
> april 13, 2017 - GRANT (me, husband and son) -GSM Adelaide




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorman

hasansins said:


> I wonder why do they keep increasing it so often?
> 
> Maybe to prevent people from calling them?


It could be because there are tons of people applying to go to Oz. Much more that are on the tracker websites or forums like this.


----------



## pras07

*GRANT !!!! GRANT !!!! GRANT*

With the grace of god, I have received my grant yesterday. Thanks guys for your wonderful support.

Kindly refer my signature for timeline.


----------



## sultan_azam

pras07 said:


> *GRANT !!!! GRANT !!!! GRANT*
> 
> With the grace of god, I have received my grant yesterday. Thanks guys for your wonderful support.
> 
> Kindly refer my signature for timeline.


*Congrats !!* *Congrats !!* *Congrats !!*


----------



## gjforaus

After I received a CO contact for uploading of medicals, work exp etc. I went ahead and got it uploaded on 11-Apr. However i didnt know it was necessary to upload the Photo for me,spouse and children. 

Is it necessary to upload photo?. If so since i have already clicked on Information provided how can i upload now?

Thanks
George


----------



## sultan_azam

gjforaus said:


> After I received a CO contact for uploading of medicals, work exp etc. I went ahead and got it uploaded on 11-Apr. However i didnt know it was necessary to upload the Photo for me,spouse and children.
> 
> Is it necessary to upload photo?. If so since i have already clicked on Information provided how can i upload now?
> 
> Thanks
> George


it isnt mandatory to upload photo, however there is no harm in uploading them even if you have pressed IP button, just upload photographs under the relevant category in each applicant's document list


----------



## andreyx108b

taylorman said:


> It could be because there are tons of people applying to go to Oz. Much more that are on the tracker websites or forums like this.




The number of visas issues remains the same for at least 5 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

pras07 said:


> *GRANT !!!! GRANT !!!! GRANT*
> 
> 
> 
> With the grace of god, I have received my grant yesterday. Thanks guys for your wonderful support.
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly refer my signature for timeline.




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhong24l

Congrats


----------



## Jhong24l

renumahale said:


> Hiii guys
> 
> Received my golden email today for me and my husband..... Very happy.... This forum has been of great help.... Thank you for all the support
> 
> Feeling elated!!!!!!!!
> 
> Good luck to all those waiting for their grant... May the good news come soon for all....
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Congrats


----------



## Jhong24l

pras07 said:


> *GRANT !!!! GRANT !!!! GRANT*
> 
> With the grace of god, I have received my grant yesterday. Thanks guys for your wonderful support.
> 
> Kindly refer my signature for timeline.


Congrats


----------



## mctowel

Hi guys
In filling the form 80, I am asked whether I am known by any other name.... Of which I have filled NO in my submitted visa application. 

The thing is, there is a name I dont normally answer, and it is found only in my birth certificate (given by my grandma). I didn't know it was on the birth certificate.

Should I now inlude it in the form 80, since it clearly states that other names include names given at birth?

I actually dont bear the name and no one, except my parents know its my name.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Guys, Happy to see lot many getting grants in last two weeks. Congratulations on receiving grants. 
Interestingly 2016 applicants were also part of the list and it seems like DIBP is clearing backlog.

Hope they continue to prioritize on lodgement dates and complete applications both.

All the very best to those who are waiting like me. 

Fingerscrossed!


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Guys,

Revised Global visa processing times for 189 published on 13 April 2017:
75 per cent of applications processed in 5 months
90 per cent of applications processed in 7 months


----------



## verka

Dear Experts

Once you have uploaded all your documents, how do we know that Case Officer has been assigned? I have uploaded all documents, but status of my application is "Received". By when should I be expecting change in application status? Any timelines.

Thanks


----------



## Abubakr

verka said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> Once you have uploaded all your documents, how do we know that Case Officer has been assigned? I have uploaded all documents, but status of my application is "Received". By when should I be expecting change in application status? Any timelines.
> 
> Thanks


You will never know, just wait for one of this two cases
Either you will get a grant directly
Or you will get a request for more information from the CO asking for more documents

Just be patient and wait


----------



## vikaschandra

mctowel said:


> Hi guys
> In filling the form 80, I am asked whether I am known by any other name.... Of which I have filled NO in my submitted visa application.
> 
> The thing is, there is a name I dont normally answer, and it is found only in my birth certificate (given by my grandma). I didn't know it was on the birth certificate.
> 
> Should I now inlude it in the form 80, since it clearly states that other names include names given at birth?
> 
> I actually dont bear the name and no one, except my parents know its my name.
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> B.sc 15
> Age 25
> PTE 20
> EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
> ITA: ??


Since it is mentioned on your BC which younwill be submitting as a piece if evidence it is better to disclose that on form 80


----------



## andreyx108b

ethical.prodigy said:


> Guys, Happy to see lot many getting grants in last two weeks. Congratulations on receiving grants.
> Interestingly 2016 applicants were also part of the list and it seems like DIBP is clearing backlog.
> 
> Hope they continue to prioritize on lodgement dates and complete applications both.
> 
> All the very best to those who are waiting like me.
> 
> Fingerscrossed!




There is no backlog strictly speaking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramarajan_me

andreyx108b said:


> There is no backlog strictly speaking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are starting to talk like you are DIBP..!! 

Just kidding mate..


----------



## vikaschandra

ramarajan_me said:


> You are starting to talk like you are DIBP..!!
> 
> Just kidding mate..


This is based out of experience mate.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats dear....


----------



## subz.finwiz

satyagvk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am hearing that Accountant General is going to be taken off from SOL from Jul '17. Is that correct. Could some one give me some insight on this?
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> SG


Where did you hear this? Is the source of info authentic or it could be just rumours


----------



## subz.finwiz

Hello Experts who are granted PR & waiting to reach Australia and start a new career,

Since you guys are preparing for your journey & stay there till you find a job there, my question is:
1) what is the minimum time we need to presume we remain unemployed & need to rely on own savings ? 6-8 months ?
2) what is the monthly expense ( inclusive house accommodation, food, transport & any other essential thing )
3) how much money i need to have with me before i travel to Aus ?

This qn is for a single bachelor having 10 yrs of exp as Bus Analyst in IT field.


----------



## CaJn

pras07 said:


> GRANT !!!! GRANT !!!! GRANT
> 
> With the grace of god, I have received my grant yesterday. Thanks guys for your wonderful support.
> 
> Kindly refer my signature for timeline.


Congrats mate, Happy for you!

All the very best :thumb:


----------



## shaancm

Government to abolish 457 visa: Turnbull
https://au.news.yahoo.com/a/35072811/government-to-abolish-457-visa-turnbull/

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

subz.finwiz said:


> Where did you hear this? Is the source of info authentic or it could be just rumours




All rumors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sydneyboy

Hi Guys

M very pleased to tell u all that I got my grant on 13th April.

And currently, I am in Sydney, Australia writing this post at the Darling Harbour ?

Its a very lovely place.

Invitation 3rd Aug 2016
Visa Lodge: 27th Sept
1st CO contact 18 Oct 2016
Doc provided: 5th Nov 2016
Visa grant: 13 April 2017
Entry: 14 April 2017 ?

Hope my details help other to track and predict their visa.


----------



## ramarajan_me

Sydneyboy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> M very pleased to tell u all that I got my grant on 13th April.
> 
> And currently, I am in Sydney, Australia writing this post at the Darling Harbour ?
> 
> Its a very lovely place.
> 
> Invitation 3rd Aug 2016
> Visa Lodge: 27th Sept
> 1st CO contact 18 Oct 2016
> Doc provided: 5th Nov 2016
> Visa grant: 13 April 2017
> Entry: 14 April 2017 ?
> 
> Hope my details help other to track and predict their visa.


Congrats mate..!! U knew it before u r going to get the grant on 13th..?


----------



## sultan_azam

Sydneyboy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> M very pleased to tell u all that I got my grant on 13th April.
> 
> And currently, I am in Sydney, Australia writing this post at the Darling Harbour ?
> 
> Its a very lovely place.
> 
> Invitation 3rd Aug 2016
> Visa Lodge: 27th Sept
> 1st CO contact 18 Oct 2016
> Doc provided: 5th Nov 2016
> Visa grant: 13 April 2017
> Entry: 14 April 2017 ?
> 
> Hope my details help other to track and predict their visa.


congratulations, you flew next day itself... enjoy....


----------



## AA007

Bad for 457 applicants.


----------



## Rohlek

abeden said:


> hi all!! we received our visa 189 today as well!! after almost 8 months! will share my timeline below:
> 
> occupation: nurse
> aug 3, 2016 - EOI
> aug17, 2016 - got an invite and lodged visa 189
> aug23, 2016 - 1st CO contact, asked for spouse's proof of english
> aug24, 2016 - submitted english credentials (undergraduate)
> sept13, 2016 - 2nd CO contact, said that the english credentials is not enough because undergrad
> sept23, 2016 - submitted PTE of spouse
> oct13, 2016 - email stating that they have received the results
> nov, dec, jan - NOTHING
> feb 2017 - filed a complaint and got a reply stating that our application is in the "internal process"
> april 13, 2017 - GRANT (me, husband and son) -GSM Adelaide




Hi abeden!! 

First of all congrats on your visa grant  just curious to know where you filed your complaint ? Asking coz I have been waiting for almost 9 months now without any update 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatti.dhillon11

Its been 2 months now since physical verification done and going to complete 1 year on this 26th april since i loged visa 189 , feeling disappointed now.. dnt knw its a positive or negative sign .

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Sydneyboy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> M very pleased to tell u all that I got my grant on 13th April.
> 
> And currently, I am in Sydney, Australia writing this post at the Darling Harbour ?
> 
> Its a very lovely place.
> 
> Invitation 3rd Aug 2016
> Visa Lodge: 27th Sept
> 1st CO contact 18 Oct 2016
> Doc provided: 5th Nov 2016
> Visa grant: 13 April 2017
> Entry: 14 April 2017 ?
> 
> Hope my details help other to track and predict their visa.


Congratulations mate and your time lines are a solace to many including me. All the best in your OZ endeavors and your entry immediately was super quick. Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

Sydneyboy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> M very pleased to tell u all that I got my grant on 13th April.
> 
> And currently, I am in Sydney, Australia writing this post at the Darling Harbour ?
> 
> Its a very lovely place.
> 
> Invitation 3rd Aug 2016
> Visa Lodge: 27th Sept
> 1st CO contact 18 Oct 2016
> Doc provided: 5th Nov 2016
> Visa grant: 13 April 2017
> Entry: 14 April 2017 ?
> 
> Hope my details help other to track and predict their visa.




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray_of_hope

My grant just came in (Brisbane office) after what was a marathon test of my patience.
Post the momentary jubilation, I'm now getting back to planning mode to chalk out my move to Oz.

regards
ROH


----------



## ramarajan_me

jatti.dhillon11 said:


> Its been 2 months now since physical verification done and going to complete 1 year on this 26th april since i loged visa 189 , feeling disappointed now.. dnt knw its a positive or negative sign .
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Hang in there brother..!! 
I am with you here.. Applied on 31st May and verification happened 20 days back..
Are u applying as a single applicant or do u have any dependants..?


----------



## ramarajan_me

Ray_of_hope said:


> My grant just came in (Brisbane office) after what was a marathon test of my patience.
> Post the momentary jubilation, I'm now getting back to planning mode to chalk out my move to Oz.
> 
> regards
> ROH


Congrats brother..!! Can you share your timeline..?


----------



## rvd

ramarajan_me said:


> Congrats brother..!! Can you share your timeline..?


His Timeline(Ray_of_hope)

ANZSCO: 263**
ACS (RPL)-Positive Dec 2015
Vetassess-Positive Jan 2016
PTE(A)-March 2016-(L-90,R-90,S-90,W-90,)-Overall 90
EOI(189) Submitted with 70 points-24 April 2016
Invitation Received-25th May 2016
Visa Application submitted-26th May 2016.
Health Check request raised by CO-29th May 2016
Health Check completed and application submitted:2nd July 2016
Grant- 13 April 2017


----------



## sajboy

Ray_of_hope said:


> My grant just came in (Brisbane office) after what was a marathon test of my patience.
> Post the momentary jubilation, I'm now getting back to planning mode to chalk out my move to Oz.
> 
> regards
> ROH


Congrats Brother and all the best !!


----------



## rvd

Ray_of_hope said:


> My grant just came in (Brisbane office) after what was a marathon test of my patience.
> Post the momentary jubilation, I'm now getting back to planning mode to chalk out my move to Oz.
> 
> regards
> ROH


Congratulations.. What is your IED?


----------



## adhepra

sajboy said:


> Congrats Brother and all the best !!


congrats mate

I'm also waiting for grant from brisbane

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jatti.dhillon11

ramarajan_me said:


> Hang in there brother..!!
> I am with you here.. Applied on 31st May and verification happened 20 days back..
> Are u applying as a single applicant or do u have any dependants..?


My wife is dependant .

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray_of_hope

rvd said:


> Congratulations.. What is your IED?


Haven't decided yet, need to work on a checklist as I have many conflicting priorities. :fencing:

Thanks again everyone, the wait was a killer to be honest. So much so, that I was on my way to London for a 6 month work assignment when this arrived. Now, I am ound: , as I will probably have to put that off.

regards
ROH


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Ray_of_hope said:


> Haven't decided yet, need to work on a checklist as I have many conflicting priorities. :fencing:
> 
> Thanks again everyone, the wait was a killer to be honest. So much so, that I was on my way to London for a 6 month work assignment when this arrived. Now, I am ound: , as I will probably have to put that off.
> 
> regards
> ROH


Congratulations and all the very best in your OZ endeavors.


----------



## Hardy09

I am also waiting since may .Physical verification done in march


----------



## taylorman

Sydneyboy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> M very pleased to tell u all that I got my grant on 13th April.
> 
> And currently, I am in Sydney, Australia writing this post at the Darling Harbour ?
> 
> Its a very lovely place.
> 
> Invitation 3rd Aug 2016
> Visa Lodge: 27th Sept
> 1st CO contact 18 Oct 2016
> Doc provided: 5th Nov 2016
> Visa grant: 13 April 2017
> Entry: 14 April 2017 ?
> 
> Hope my details help other to track and predict their visa.


Did they carry out a job verification for you???

Congrats


----------



## sultan_azam

Ray_of_hope said:


> My grant just came in (Brisbane office) after what was a marathon test of my patience.
> Post the momentary jubilation, I'm now getting back to planning mode to chalk out my move to Oz.
> 
> regards
> ROH


congratulations ROH


----------



## ramarajan_me

Hardy09 said:


> I am also waiting since may .Physical verification done in march


Same here buddy..!! Hw many co contacts hv u had..? Any specific reason for delay..


----------



## kim_sakura4u

Hey can u tell what was done in physical verification?


----------



## Ray_of_hope

ramarajan_me said:


> Same here buddy..!! Hw many co contacts hv u had..? Any specific reason for delay..


Just one requesting the Health Check and PCC as you can see on my timeline. We may like to call this a delay, but to be honest its not. The reason being, the ETA for 75% applications is around 3 months, 25% do not come under this category. That's the official message one gets on calling DIBP. For the record, I did not call DIBP until 4 months had passed.

regards
ROH.


----------



## Ray_of_hope

kim_sakura4u said:


> Hey can u tell what was done in physical verification?


A majority of my ex-employers and my current employer was contacted.

regards 
ROH


----------



## Robi.bd

Can anyone suggest me how to include new family member in lodged application. Actually I am waiting since long time, by this time we blessed with our second baby. 
How can I include him in my lodged application?


----------



## ramarajan_me

Ray_of_hope said:


> Just one requesting the Health Check and PCC as you can see on my timeline. We may like to call this a delay, but to be honest its not. The reason being, the ETA for 75% applications is around 3 months, 25% do not come under this category. That's the official message one gets on calling DIBP. For the record, I did not call DIBP until 4 months had passed.
> 
> regards
> ROH.


Thanks for the info mate. Mine is a similar case too. Had a Co contact for PCC and Medicals and nothing aft that. And I didn't even try to call DIBP once. Did send a remainder mail early Feb. As expected just had a standard response. It is right. There is no use calling or fretting abt it. The grant comes when it has to come. Whats scary is I dont hw many more important life decisions I hv to put aside over this. 

Just concentrating on my work for nw. Working 14-15 hrs a day just to escape the reality.


----------



## Rohlek

Ray_of_hope said:


> My grant just came in (Brisbane office) after what was a marathon test of my patience.
> 
> Post the momentary jubilation, I'm now getting back to planning mode to chalk out my move to Oz.
> 
> 
> 
> regards
> 
> ROH




Congratulations mate !! Your timeline seriously gives me a breather. Mine has been up there for almost 9 months now. Just hoping against hope that the grant should come this month


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramarajan_me

Rohlek said:


> Congratulations mate !! Your timeline seriously gives me a breather. Mine has been up there for almost 9 months now. Just hoping against hope that the grant should come this month
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to see the thread lit up with Apr, May, Jun applicants. Never thought so many of u are still waiting. Hang in there mates. The grants are just around the corner. Ray of Hope gave us all plenty of hope.


----------



## verka

Dear Experts

I have some doubts regarding form 80 and 1221.

I am leaving blank to questions a). Intended date of travel. b). Friends/ relatives in Australia where you can stay.

I don't have any intended yet and do not have any family relatives in Australia which I can put in this form. So is it fine if I leave them blank?

Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

Robi.bd said:


> Can anyone suggest me how to include new family member in lodged application. Actually I am waiting since long time, by this time we blessed with our second baby.
> How can I include him in my lodged application?


congratulations for the new member in family

provide change of circumstances form, inform about new family member in that for, you can do it online through immiaccount or through form 1022

provide baby's birth certificate, they will add 2nd baby to visa application form and then request for baby's medicals

do this asap, if PR is granted before you update them then it will take good time and money to get child visa 101 for the 2nd baby


----------



## sultan_azam

verka said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> I have some doubts regarding form 80 and 1221.
> 
> I am leaving blank to questions a). Intended date of travel. b). Friends/ relatives in Australia where you can stay.
> 
> I don't have any intended yet and do not have any family relatives in Australia which I can put in this form. So is it fine if I leave them blank?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks


intended date - you can put a random date within next 10-12 months

friends/relatives in Australia - leave blank if you dont have any


----------



## abeden

Rohlek said:


> Hi abeden!!
> 
> First of all congrats on your visa grant  just curious to know where you filed your complaint ? Asking coz I have been waiting for almost 9 months now without any update
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks! i filed it on the "provide feedback" part of DIBP's site. honestly, i don't think this helped, but at least i got an update, and at the time that was all i needed 

hope you'll get your grant soon.


----------



## MG22

Friends,
I have been waiting for last 4 months without any info, contact or clue. Its becoming a complete black hole.

are there other folks who have not received any update / CO contact for such a long period.

In the mean time I switched job and still waiting to decide if I should Plan for USA or AUS.


----------



## sultan_azam

MG22 said:


> Friends,
> I have been waiting for last 4 months without any info, contact or clue. Its becoming a complete black hole.
> 
> are there other folks who have not received any update / CO contact for such a long period.
> 
> In the mean time I switched job and still waiting to decide if I should Plan for USA or AUS.


i hope you have updated them regarding change in circumstances(job)


----------



## ramanjot kaur

1.5 month passed to physical verification no update yet.
Waiting since March 2016.
Whats going on with my application?????


----------



## andreyx108b

MG22 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have been waiting for last 4 months without any info, contact or clue. Its becoming a complete black hole.
> 
> 
> 
> are there other folks who have not received any update / CO contact for such a long period.
> 
> 
> 
> In the mean time I switched job and still waiting to decide if I should Plan for USA or AUS.




Yes, it is normal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorman

MG22 said:


> Friends,
> I have been waiting for last 4 months without any info, contact or clue. Its becoming a complete black hole.
> 
> are there other folks who have not received any update / CO contact for such a long period.
> 
> In the mean time I switched job and still waiting to decide if I should Plan for USA or AUS.


Hi,

I've been waiting since September 2016. Uploaded all the info on 22nd Nov 2016. Since then there has been no contact, no employment verification, no request for further info.:rant:

I'm in the black hole too buddy!eep:


----------



## Maverick_VJ

taylorman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been waiting since September 2016. Uploaded all the info on 22nd Nov 2016. Since then there has been no contact, no employment verification, no request for further info.:rant:
> 
> I'm in the black hole too buddy!eep:


There are many like us @taylorman. Will have to wait out patiently.


----------



## psk_psk

taylorman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been waiting since September 2016. Uploaded all the info on 22nd Nov 2016. Since then there has been no contact, no employment verification, no request for further info.:rant:
> 
> I'm in the black hole too buddy!eep:


How many points you have mate...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SanBil

Sydneyboy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> M very pleased to tell u all that I got my grant on 13th April.
> 
> And currently, I am in Sydney, Australia writing this post at the Darling Harbour ?
> 
> Its a very lovely place.
> 
> Invitation 3rd Aug 2016
> Visa Lodge: 27th Sept
> 1st CO contact 18 Oct 2016
> Doc provided: 5th Nov 2016
> Visa grant: 13 April 2017
> Entry: 14 April 2017 ?
> 
> Hope my details help other to track and predict their visa.



long wait!! Congratz, see my time line and prdict my big day


----------



## vikasunjha

Hi Gang,

I am excited to inform you that i got my Visa grant today with spouse and 2 kids... it is a long long journey ends today with happiness ... 

Indeed, i had so many question around my mind every day that why it is taking long and i got all answers today.... I worked in total 5 companies and 4 places in India and one onsite.

I wish you all awaited 2016 mates get their visa super sooner....

my visa grant by Brisbane team. not sure about employment verification.


----------



## ankushcool

233512-Mechanical Engineer is still eligible to apply as per the new rules of DIBP?? 

Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

vikasunjha said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> I am excited to inform you that i got my Visa grant today with spouse and 2 kids... it is a long long journey ends today with happiness ...
> 
> Indeed, i had so many question around my mind every day that why it is taking long and i got all answers today.... I worked in total 5 companies and 4 places in India and one onsite.
> 
> I wish you all awaited 2016 mates get their visa super sooner....
> 
> my visa grant by Brisbane team. not sure about employment verification.


congratulations Vikas... good luck


----------



## psk_psk

ankushcool said:


> 233512-Mechanical Engineer is still eligible to apply as per the new rules of DIBP??
> 
> Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


I think so it is still on list even i am from same skill code

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohlek

abeden said:


> thanks! i filed it on the "provide feedback" part of DIBP's site. honestly, i don't think this helped, but at least i got an update, and at the time that was all i needed
> 
> 
> 
> hope you'll get your grant soon.




Thanks mate.. let me still try that option



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankushcool

I have to apply now for skill assessment.. I have talked to a consultant, she told me it is out from the list.. I m highly confused.. 

Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel

Hello guys, I ve done my health examination after lodging the visa. Today, my health assessment status changed to "submitted to department....... "
But I was not given any results in pdf. What do I do? Am I meant to be given the result in pdf after lodging?


----------



## psk_psk

ankushcool said:


> I have to apply now for skill assessment.. I have talked to a consultant, she told me it is out from the list.. I m highly confused..
> 
> Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


Please share the Consultant details and ask her to share the website which says that Mech Engineer Skill is out

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bharat1835

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations for the new member in family
> 
> provide change of circumstances form, inform about new family member in that for, you can do it online through immiaccount or through form 1022
> 
> provide baby's birth certificate, they will add 2nd baby to visa application form and then request for baby's medicals
> 
> do this asap, if PR is granted before you update them then it will take good time and money to get child visa 101 for the 2nd baby


Hi All,

I have a query regarding 'Adding baby to the application'. Currently we are awaiting decision on our 189 visa(our PCC and medicals are done). Baby is due in october(7 Oct,2017) and our PCC is valid till 22 Dec,2017.

My question is should we tell DIBP now or should we wait get the grant and then file 101 for child. Because if we tell them now our grant won't come until we submit baby's medicals and passport.
1. What are the pros and cons for both? 
2. what is the difference in fees?
3. will it lead to cancellation/problems if we tell them after the baby is born?


----------



## biggy85

mctowel said:


> Hello guys, I ve done my health examination after lodging the visa. Today, my health assessment status changed to "submitted to department....... "
> But I was not given any results in pdf. What do I do? Am I meant to be given the result in pdf after lodging?


The results are sent to DIBP directly. If the status in immiaccount says "health clearance provided - no action required", then it's all good. Cheers

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Sydneyboy

I have no idea if they did any verification. From past 15 days I just left everything and was busy in office works, I was not coming to forum as well.



taylorman said:


> Sydneyboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> M very pleased to tell u all that I got my grant on 13th April.
> 
> And currently, I am in Sydney, Australia writing this post at the Darling Harbour ?
> 
> Its a very lovely place.
> 
> Invitation 3rd Aug 2016
> Visa Lodge: 27th Sept
> 1st CO contact 18 Oct 2016
> Doc provided: 5th Nov 2016
> Visa grant: 13 April 2017
> Entry: 14 April 2017 ?
> 
> Hope my details help other to track and predict their visa.
> 
> 
> 
> Did they carry out a job verification for you???
> 
> Congrats
Click to expand...


----------



## sajboy

ankushcool said:


> 233512-Mechanical Engineer is still eligible to apply as per the new rules of DIBP??
> 
> Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


its other two got removed...mechanical engineer and engineering technologist still remains in the list. Dont worry , go for your skill assesment.. 

NB : You have a good agent  Try to do all these things as your own or otherwise find an expert in this.


----------



## summy1986

Hello friends,

Writing after long time. Its been almost 8 months and I received no co contact ever and application status is "received". My emp verification was done in Feb and couple of days back I received a verification call from AHC. Any predictions from experience people ??


24Aug2016: Applied
9Sep2016: Medical submitted without co contact
Feb2017: Emp verification
10Apr2017: Verification call from AHC
Grant: ??

.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bharat1835

*Adding baby in application*

Hi All,

I have a query regarding 'Adding baby to the application'. Currently we are awaiting decision on our 189 visa(our PCC and medicals are done). Baby is due in october(7 Oct,2017) and our PCC is valid till 22 Dec,2017.

My question is should we tell DIBP now or should we wait get the grant and then file 101 for child. Because if we tell them now our grant won't come until we submit baby's medicals and passport.
1. What are the pros and cons for both? 
2. what is the difference in fees?
3. will it lead to cancellation/problems if we tell them after the baby is born?

Any thoughts/suggestions are welcome


----------



## mctowel

biggy85 said:


> The results are sent to DIBP directly. If the status in immiaccount says "health clearance provided - no action required", then it's all good. Cheers
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Mine says "Examinations ready for assessment, no action required" what could it mean?


----------



## summy1986

bharat1835 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a query regarding 'Adding baby to the application'. Currently we are awaiting decision on our 189 visa(our PCC and medicals are done). Baby is due in october(7 Oct,2017) and our PCC is valid till 22 Dec,2017.
> 
> 
> 
> My question is should we tell DIBP now or should we wait get the grant and then file 101 for child. Because if we tell them now our grant won't come until we submit baby's medicals and passport.
> 
> 1. What are the pros and cons for both?
> 
> 2. what is the difference in fees?
> 
> 3. will it lead to cancellation/problems if we tell them after the baby is born?
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts/suggestions are welcome




You got three options:

1) Tell DIBP right away, this will delay your application finalisation. And after baby is born, baby's health can affect your application.

2) Wait for baby to born, you might get visa granted till than, in this case you can submit visa for baby later on. I am not sure how baby health can affect this scenario.

3) Wait for baby to born, if visa not granted till that time, inform dibp. Baby health will affect application.

I recommend 2nd option.

Best of luck for all three 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmaakhia

*finally a verification call after 341 days of visa lodgement*

Hi All (300+ days friends)

Finally, I got a verification call after 341 days of my visa lodgement and they verification officer has requested more documents from verification purpose. 
I had to fill a feedback :typing: form to get status on application status, which was obviously a standard response on email. But I guess my feedback wake them up to get the process moving.

it was quite a frustrating feeling :frusty: to wait without any update. Finally some movement.

I am hoping this gives some positivity to all my frustrated friends who have crossed 300+ days since the lodgement. Be patient :fingerscrossed:

_________________________________________
ANZSCO Code: 263111
IELTS: 6th April 2015
ACS:- 24th April 2015
EOI: 189(60 Points) 30th April 2015
2nd IELTS 24th December 2015
Invitation: 22nd March 2016
Visa Lodge:-13 May 2016
Docs uploaded :- 15 May 2016
CO Assign: 24th May 2016
Medical and form 80:-24th May 2016
Final Docs uploaded:-2nd June 2016
Job verification:- 18th April 2017 
Grant:- 


Days since application logged: 341 days
Days since Invitation : 393 Days


----------



## psk_psk

mrmaakhia said:


> Hi All (300+ days friends)
> 
> Finally, I got a verification call after 341 days of my visa lodgement and they verification officer has requested more documents from verification purpose.
> I had to fill a feedback :typing: form to get status on application status, which was obviously a standard response on email. But I guess my feedback wake them up to get the process moving.
> 
> it was quite a frustrating feeling :frusty: to wait without any update. Finally some movement.
> 
> I am hoping this gives some positivity to all my frustrated friends who have crossed 300+ days since the lodgement. Be patient :fingerscrossed:
> 
> _________________________________________
> ANZSCO Code: 263111
> IELTS: 6th April 2015
> ACS:- 24th April 2015
> EOI: 189(60 Points) 30th April 2015
> 2nd IELTS 24th December 2015
> Invitation: 22nd March 2016
> Visa Lodge:-13 May 2016
> Docs uploaded :- 15 May 2016
> CO Assign: 24th May 2016
> Medical and form 80:-24th May 2016
> Final Docs uploaded:-2nd June 2016
> Job verification:- 18th April 2017
> Grant:-
> 
> 
> Days since application logged: 341 days
> Days since Invitation : 393 Days


Best of luck

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

mctowel said:


> Hello guys, I ve done my health examination after lodging the visa. Today, my health assessment status changed to "submitted to department....... "
> But I was not given any results in pdf. What do I do? Am I meant to be given the result in pdf after lodging?


no, we dont get the result in pdf or something else

if the status changes to "Health Clearance Provided- No action required", then medicals is clear


----------



## mctowel

sultan_azam said:


> no, we dont get the result in pdf or something else
> 
> if the status changes to "Health Clearance Provided- No action required", then medicals is clear


I got this

Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
"The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."

I am just a little worried about the last sentence.


----------



## sultan_azam

bharat1835 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding 'Adding baby to the application'. Currently we are awaiting decision on our 189 visa(our PCC and medicals are done). Baby is due in october(7 Oct,2017) and our PCC is valid till 22 Dec,2017.
> 
> My question is should we tell DIBP now or should we wait get the grant and then file 101 for child. Because if we tell them now our grant won't come until we submit baby's medicals and passport.
> 1. What are the pros and cons for both?
> 2. what is the difference in fees?
> 3. will it lead to cancellation/problems if we tell them after the baby is born?


it depends how you want to move ahead and whether they allow this

since medicals are done, technically there is no information left to be provided from your end, however you can inform them about change in circumstances (pregnancy) and request to put case on hold until baby is delivered so that you can include the baby in PR application and all of you get visa at once, in this case no fee will be charged for baby

however if you dont request to put the case on hold or else if they dont entertain your request then visa will be granted and you will have to apply child visa 101 later on which may cost you 2370 AUD and a considerable processing time

in my personal opinion, if you dont have any job opportunity in Australia as of now then it will be better to request for putting case on hold...


it wont have any adverse effect on your visa processing if you dont inform them about pregnancy, the problems incurred will be applying 101 visa and waiting for that


----------



## sultan_azam

summy1986 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Writing after long time. Its been almost 8 months and I received no co contact ever and application status is "received". My emp verification was done in Feb and couple of days back I received a verification call from AHC. Any predictions from experience people ??
> 
> 
> 24Aug2016: Applied
> 9Sep2016: Medical submitted without co contact
> Feb2017: Emp verification
> 10Apr2017: Verification call from AHC
> Grant: ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


its been really long.... i dont know how much more time they will take but i wish they finalise it soon
.


----------



## sultan_azam

mrmaakhia said:


> Hi All (300+ days friends)
> 
> Finally, I got a verification call after 341 days of my visa lodgement and they verification officer has requested more documents from verification purpose.
> I had to fill a feedback :typing: form to get status on application status, which was obviously a standard response on email. But I guess my feedback wake them up to get the process moving.
> 
> it was quite a frustrating feeling :frusty: to wait without any update. Finally some movement.
> 
> I am hoping this gives some positivity to all my frustrated friends who have crossed 300+ days since the lodgement. Be patient :fingerscrossed:
> 
> _________________________________________
> ANZSCO Code: 263111
> IELTS: 6th April 2015
> ACS:- 24th April 2015
> EOI: 189(60 Points) 30th April 2015
> 2nd IELTS 24th December 2015
> Invitation: 22nd March 2016
> Visa Lodge:-13 May 2016
> Docs uploaded :- 15 May 2016
> CO Assign: 24th May 2016
> Medical and form 80:-24th May 2016
> Final Docs uploaded:-2nd June 2016
> Job verification:- 18th April 2017
> Grant:-
> 
> 
> Days since application logged: 341 days
> Days since Invitation : 393 Days



it is good that there is some movement in your case, good luck mate


----------



## ramarajan_me

mrmaakhia said:


> Hi All (300+ days friends)
> 
> Finally, I got a verification call after 341 days of my visa lodgement and they verification officer has requested more documents from verification purpose.
> I had to fill a feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> form to get status on application status, which was obviously a standard response on email. But I guess my feedback wake them up to get the process moving.


Glad to see some movement on your case bro. Its a tough wait. I know hw it feels.


----------



## mrmaakhia

mu.h said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first post on this forum (and may not be the last)
> 
> 
> 
> I know that this is related to 189 - 2016 gang but since this is one of the four threads i have been following since last 4 months for all the information i needed to apply, i want to share my journey to get a visa for Australia and whatever information i have researched during the process , this may help others like me who are in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> By the grace of all mighty Allah, i have received grant of 489 - SS today on 13-Apr-2017 along with my spouse and kids. I'm thankful to everyone providing guidance on the forum you guys have been of great help. much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> Age: 39
> 
> IELTS : 18 Dec 2014 L-8, R-9, W-7,S-7.5 O-8
> 
> ANZSCO: 135112 (ICT Project Manager)
> 
> ACS : 21 Sep 16 +ive Deducted 2 years of experience (Which i didn't realized initially)
> 
> EOI 190: 24 Sep 16 (Claimed 70 points with 15 points for 10.5 years of relevant experience)
> 
> Victoria SS Applied: 04 Oct 16
> 
> Victoria SS Refusal: 23 Jan 17
> 
> 
> 
> SA SS Applied: 23 Jan 17 (70 points required for nomination of 190 for all ICT Domains), updated EOI.
> 
> 
> 
> SA Case Office Contact: 21 Feb 17 - informed that 10.5 years of experience is incorrectly claimed because of 2 years deduction by ACS and asked if i want to change 190 to 489 visa)
> 
> 
> 
> Response to SA Case Officer: 22 Feb 17 - Confirmed change in visa class from 190 to 489. Updated EOI.
> 
> 
> 
> SS Nomination from SA: 23 Feb 17
> 
> 
> 
> PCC Pakistan: 2 Mar 17
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodged: 5 Mar 17
> 
> Documents Uploaded
> 
> Note: All documents were original colored scans.
> 
> 
> 
> Employment: Experience Letters with R&R of Jobs, for which i claimed points, CV along with annual performance appraisal letters. (two oldest and two latest). Uploaded 12 payslips (two each for start and end of every job including latest). Experience letter for my current employment was the same i used for ACS. Income Tax certificates from my employer (two for each job for which i have claimed points including latest). Account statements that reflect salary disbursements (reflecting period on the job for which points are claimed).
> 
> 
> 
> Identity Documents: Passports, National Identify Cards, Birth Certificates, Marriage Certificate, Driving Licence. These documents were also re-uploaded in other sections such as proof of partnership and proof of residence, custody of children.
> 
> 
> 
> Academic: Only Bachelors degree that was assessed by ACS. Wife degree was also uploaded although not claiming any points.
> 
> 
> 
> CO Contact(Brisbane): 14 Mar 17 Requested Medicals for all applicants, Form 80 & Functional English for spouse.
> 
> 
> 
> Medicals: 31 Mar 17 & 04 Apr 17 (For child below 8)
> 
> 
> 
> IP: 05 Apr 17
> 
> 
> 
> Grant 489: 13 Apr 17 - No job verification.
> 
> 
> 
> IED: 02 Mar 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Additional info people are looking for
> 
> 1. No Medicare for centrelink for 489
> 
> Will have to go for private insurance Approx 5,900 AUD per annum
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Child Education for 489 - Same a PR
> 
> Communication with Department of Education - SA
> 
> 
> 
> "As you have indicated that you intend coming to SA on a 489 visa, then providing your children will be on the same visa, here in SA they will be classed as local citizens for purposes of their education.
> 
> 
> 
> All you will need to do once you arrive and have found accommodation is approach the government school (public school) nearest this address, show them a copy of your accommodation documentation, visa documentation, your children’s and your passports and any school reports for the children and enrol them.
> 
> 
> 
> The school will then charge you their local school fees which can range between AUD$110 and AUD$920 per year per child depending on the school and year level."
> 
> 
> 
> 3. 489 shall be treated as Resident for Tax return purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Can buy 1 property/house for investment after approval from Foreign Investment board.
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Can buy a house/property for personal use and can claim benefit for First Home Buyer.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. 489 visa does not allow for resident mortgage rates, this visa is treated as non-resident and has higher rates.
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Look for Novated lease when going for car finance to get tax benefits.
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Pathway to PR via 887 requirement 2 years stay in the region/state that nominated for 489 and 1 year work in any occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you luck for getting you grants quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys can share any posts/sites regarding pre/post entry support in Australia that would be of great help. I have heard getting a job on 489 is more difficult, how true is this?
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to throw questions.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Moderator(s) if you think this post is not relevant to this thread please move it to the right section. Thanks.




Congratulations. 
Wonderful post !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Expat_vinay

*EOI query*

I have one doubt in Family member section in EOI form. I want to include my spouse in my application. So do I need to fill yes for both the question mentioned below?

Q1. Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?Q2. Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?*

As per help section for question 1, it states that, Family member will be, Clients may include the following family members in a visa application:

partner (spouse or de facto)
a dependent child of you or your partner
a dependent relative of you or your partner.

Q2 also includes partner. 

Please help here.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Expat_vinay

*EOI query 2*

On summary page of EOI, my points showing as 70. 

Age, 31= 30 points
Education=B.Tech in CS= 15 points
English Proficient= 10 points
Experience= 9 years 8 months=10 points (As ACS deduct first 2 years, so it will be in bracket of 5-8 years experience).

Total points should be= 65 points.

I doubt, EOI form is not deducting first 2 years from my experience and thus making it 15 points for experience. 

Can anyone here confirm this.


----------



## Ray_of_hope

ramarajan_me said:


> Thanks for the info mate. Mine is a similar case too. Had a Co contact for PCC and Medicals and nothing aft that. And I didn't even try to call DIBP once. Did send a remainder mail early Feb. As expected just had a standard response. *It is right. There is no use calling or fretting abt it. The grant comes when it has to come. *Whats scary is I dont hw many more important life decisions I hv to put aside over this.
> 
> Just concentrating on my work for nw. Working 14-15 hrs a day just to escape the reality.


Absolutely, I called them thrice as putting off important life decisions can only wait for so long. At the end of the fourth month, middle of the sixth month and end of the seventh. Each time I got a different type of response but no clear indication as to why the application had gone beyond 3 months, only that it was in progress and no additional documentation was required. The responses may be similar to what others have heard in the past and will in the future. I stopped after the third time.

So, based on my experience there's no use in calling up, other than it acting as a momentary feel good factor.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Guys, how will we know if they are actively considering our application? Do I need to call them or write after 7 months? Very uncertain and don't know what model they follow to chose cases for investigation. Indeed a tough time for those falling in last 25% of applicants as important decisions are kept on hold. Hope the teams working on our files revert at the earliest with a grant notice.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

andreyx108b said:


> There is no backlog strictly speaking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So why did DIBP increase 189 processing time from 4-6 months in March to now 5-7 months in April.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Congrats and all the best ROH. Thanks for sharing your experience.




Ray_of_hope said:


> Absolutely, I called them thrice as putting off important life decisions can only wait for so long. At the end of the fourth month, middle of the sixth month and end of the seventh. Each time I got a different type of response but no clear indication as to why the application had gone beyond 3 months, only that it was in progress and no additional documentation was required. The responses may be similar to what others have heard in the past and will in the future. I stopped after the third time.
> 
> So, based on my experience there's no use in calling up, other than it acting as a momentary feel good factor.


----------



## andreyx108b

ethical.prodigy said:


> So why did DIBP increase 189 processing time from 4-6 months in March to now 5-7 months in April.




Because some applications take longer. When they had 90 days SLA sone members (quite a few) called and nagged DIBP everyday, many filed complaints, many out of utter lack of respect spammed them with e-mails saying: SLA is 90 days. 

It is a logical move by DIBP to stop and prevent time wasting activities and complaints and the increase of processing time to maximum on their web-site helped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray_of_hope

I agree with Andre. DIBP are doing the best they can.So in keeping with the advice given by others on this forum, I called when my fourth month was ending. On my end I kept the conversations brief with two questions.

1.Is my application being reviewed?
2.Are there any additional documents required?

No complaining or whining.

Regards
ROH


----------



## andreyx108b

Ray_of_hope said:


> I agree with Andre. DIBP are doing the best they can.So in keeping with the advice given by others on this forum, I called when my fourth month was ending. On my end I kept the conversations brief with two questions.
> 
> 1.Is my application being reviewed?
> 2.Are there any additional documents required?
> 
> No complaining or whining.
> 
> Regards
> ROH




Second that. +1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankushcool

sajboy said:


> its other two got removed...mechanical engineer and engineering technologist still remains in the list. Dont worry , go for your skill assesment..
> 
> NB : You have a good agent  Try to do all these things as your own or otherwise find an expert in this.


Thanks bro

Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankushcool

psk_psk said:


> Please share the Consultant details and ask her to share the website which says that Mech Engineer Skill is out
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


The Consultant r Opluntez immigration .. Try to call them and get their review. U can easily get their number online.. 

Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankushcool

ankushcool said:


> The Consultant r Opluntez immigration .. Try to call them and get their review. U can easily get their number online..
> 
> Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


One thing more.. I m working in automobile industry providing solutions of different types of conveyors.. M I eligible.. Can I write my CDR's on conveyors.. Actually I m confused about detail roles and responsibilities..can u help me pls to understand this.. 

Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankushcool

sajboy said:


> its other two got removed...mechanical engineer and engineering technologist still remains in the list. Dont worry , go for your skill assesment..
> 
> NB : You have a good agent  Try to do all these things as your own or otherwise find an expert in this.


Hello Sir, If u have some information about roles and responsibilities of mechanical engineering..kindly share it with me.. I m working in an automobile industry providing solutions of different types of conveyors.. Can I continue with it.. 

Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigm0n

Day 180 of wait, DIBP gives no ****. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

mctowel said:


> I got this
> 
> Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
> "The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment."
> 
> I am just a little worried about the last sentence.


dnt worry, soon the status will be --- Health clearance provided - no action required


----------



## sultan_azam

Expat_vinay said:


> I have one doubt in Family member section in EOI form. I want to include my spouse in my application. So do I need to fill yes for both the question mentioned below?
> 
> Q1. Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?Q2. Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?*
> 
> As per help section for question 1, it states that, Family member will be, Clients may include the following family members in a visa application:
> 
> partner (spouse or de facto)
> a dependent child of you or your partner
> a dependent relative of you or your partner.
> 
> Q2 also includes partner.
> 
> Please help here.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


put yes for both, at visa application stage you will be able to include only family members( wife and children) as per the new definition of "family members"


----------



## sultan_azam

Expat_vinay said:


> On summary page of EOI, my points showing as 70.
> 
> Age, 31= 30 points
> Education=B.Tech in CS= 15 points
> English Proficient= 10 points
> Experience= 9 years 8 months=10 points (As ACS deduct first 2 years, so it will be in bracket of 5-8 years experience).
> 
> Total points should be= 65 points.
> 
> I doubt, EOI form is not deducting first 2 years from my experience and thus making it 15 points for experience.
> 
> Can anyone here confirm this.


recheck eoi, whether you have marked "not relevant" for the years marked irrelevant by ACS


----------



## taylorman

Hi guys,

Do you think they stop handing out grants for occupations that are nearing their ceiling limits. Mechanical engineers are almost at the limit.


----------



## Reddy2402

taylorman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Do you think they stop handing out grants for occupations that are nearing their ceiling limits. Mechanical engineers are almost at the limit.


How do you know taylorman which occupations are nearing limit can you please share link.


----------



## deepthipraman

taylorman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Do you think they stop handing out grants for occupations that are nearing their ceiling limits. Mechanical engineers are almost at the limit.


I think they are limiting grants to 1 or 2 per month for Mechanical engineers. Only people getting direct grants have less waiting period. If it is a CO contact, then it is taking more than 150 days for Mechanical engineers to get grants.


----------



## ankushcool

deepthipraman said:


> I think they are limiting grants to 1 or 2 per month for Mechanical engineers. Only people getting direct grants have less waiting period. If it is a CO contact, then it is taking more than 150 days for Mechanical engineers to get grants.


Hi brother, I m also a Mechanical Engineer working in automobile industry providing different type of conveyors belts.. What r the roles and responsibilities of the Mechanical engineer.. Can u explain pls.. Thanks

Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankushcool

taylorman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Do you think they stop handing out grants for occupations that are nearing their ceiling limits. Mechanical engineers are almost at the limit.


Hi brother.. I m also a Mechanical Engineer working in an automobile industry providing solutions of conveyors belts in the automobile industry.. Can u just explain me the roles and responsibilities of the mechanical engineer pls.. Thanks

Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


----------



## summy1986

Day 240 

No update guys....

Applied on 24Aug2016

Wait

Wait

Wait

Employment verification 9Feb2017

Wait

Wait

Wait

Verification call from AHC 13April2017

.

.

Waiting and hoping, this time wait won't be long


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepthipraman

ankushcool said:


> Hi brother, I m also a Mechanical Engineer working in automobile industry providing different type of conveyors belts.. What r the roles and responsibilities of the Mechanical engineer.. Can u explain pls.. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


You can find all details relating to roles and responsibilities of Mechanical engineer and competencies required from the Migration Skills Assessment(MSA) booklet in Engineers Australia website. You need to clear TOEFL or IELTS before submitting your application to Engineers Australia for skills assessment. Hope this helps.


----------



## rvd

HARINDERJEET said:


> Any one plz explain, as my ocupation is not in STSOL...
> It is now only in MLTSSL. (Plz correct me if I am wrong)
> What does it mean????
> 
> Any chances of getting invitation in this/coming session????
> 
> Am utterly depressed!!!!:scared::scared:


According to dibp site https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists

STSOL is for subclass 186, 190, 489, 457, 407.

If your occupation is available on MLTSSL you are eligible for 189,489,485 

So your occupation is still eligible for 189. Hope you get your Invite soon.


----------



## Reddy2402

HARINDERJEET said:


> Any one plz explain, as my ocupation is not in STSOL...
> It is now only in MLTSSL. (Plz correct me if I am wrong)
> What does it mean????
> 
> Any chances of getting invitation in this/coming session????
> 
> Am utterly depressed!!!!


Harinderjeet you can apply only for subclass 189 you cannot apply for 190 anymore industrial engineer's??


----------



## HARINDERJEET

rvd said:


> According to dibp site https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists
> 
> STSOL is for subclass 186, 190, 489, 457, 407.
> 
> If your occupation is available on MLTSSL you are eligible for 189,489,485
> 
> So your occupation is still eligible for 189. Hope you get your Invite soon.


presently cut off is 65 for my occupation... are there any chances of it's drop down to 60 in new session, 1st july onwards
cos in last draw they take up the applications applied upto 12 Nov 2016 (backlog is high)


----------



## rvd

HARINDERJEET said:


> presently cut off is 65 for my occupation... are there any chances of it's drop down to 60 in new session, 1st july onwards
> cos in last draw they take up the applications applied upto 12 Nov 2016 (backlog is high)


I think it is difficult to predict. Experts may help. 

As far as I understand , since occupation is removed from STSOL, cutoff may be decided based on the number of applicants on queue and the number of invites allocated fort next year.


----------



## Rohlek

mrmaakhia said:


> Hi All (300+ days friends)
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I got a verification call after 341 days of my visa lodgement and they verification officer has requested more documents from verification purpose.
> 
> I had to fill a feedback :typing: form to get status on application status, which was obviously a standard response on email. But I guess my feedback wake them up to get the process moving.
> 
> 
> 
> it was quite a frustrating feeling :frusty: to wait without any update. Finally some movement.
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping this gives some positivity to all my frustrated friends who have crossed 300+ days since the lodgement. Be patient :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> _________________________________________
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 263111
> 
> IELTS: 6th April 2015
> 
> ACS:- 24th April 2015
> 
> EOI: 189(60 Points) 30th April 2015
> 
> 2nd IELTS 24th December 2015
> 
> Invitation: 22nd March 2016
> 
> Visa Lodge:-13 May 2016
> 
> Docs uploaded :- 15 May 2016
> 
> CO Assign: 24th May 2016
> 
> Medical and form 80:-24th May 2016
> 
> Final Docs uploaded:-2nd June 2016
> 
> Job verification:- 18th April 2017
> 
> Grant:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Days since application logged: 341 days
> 
> Days since Invitation : 393 Days




All the best to u mate !! Are u trying to say that they called u after u filled the feedback form on dibp website ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01

Hey is there anyone gonna apply this time of the year?


----------



## vaidya99

Hi everyone, I applied for ACS with my current passport number and waiting for the reply. I need to renew my passport for adding my wife, to apply passport to my son. But the passport number gets changed when I renew it. So when I send documents for EOI and lodge application it will be different from what I submitted for ACS. 
Will there be any issue with change of passport number during the process? Or are there any options for applying passport to my son without adding my wife to my passport(passport number won't change)?


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01

Hey folks, I'm applying for 189 with my wife this week. Just consolidating my docs for skills assessment. Haven't appeared for PTE. 
Age: 26 (Both of us)
Education: Bsc CS, wife: B.Tech CS
Experience: 4 yrs Wife: 2.5 yrs 
I'm living in Kochi, applying through Santa Monica Consultancy. 

Could anyone share some advise on the process?


----------



## zaback21

Ashkeralikhan01 said:


> Hey folks, I'm applying for 189 with my wife this week. Just consolidating my docs for skills assessment. Haven't appeared for PTE.
> Age: 26 (Both of us)
> Education: Bsc CS, wife: B.Tech CS
> Experience: 4 yrs Wife: 2.5 yrs
> I'm living in Kochi, applying through Santa Monica Consultancy.
> 
> Could anyone share some advise on the process?


I am guessing 2631 is your code.

In any case, you will get 2 years deducted from your exp. So, you will have 2 years of it.

If you wait a year, then you will get 5 exp points (5-2=3 years). Your spouse will get 5 points.

And you will need 7+/65+ in English= 10 points.

So, after one year you will have 65 points to apply. Or get 8+/79+ and apply with 70 points to get invite in July 2017.

Either of you could try get Superior English and if one of you get to 65 points, then you will be invited. Else, you need to wait till you have 5 exp points.


----------



## harinderjitf5

No issue bro. New passport will have old passport number on last page. So go ahead and renew your passport.
Mine was also changed during the process. 


vaidya99 said:


> Hi everyone, I applied for ACS with my current passport number and waiting for the reply. I need to renew my passport for adding my wife, to apply passport to my son. But the passport number gets changed when I renew it. So when I send documents for EOI and lodge application it will be different from what I submitted for ACS.
> Will there be any issue with change of passport number during the process? Or are there any options for applying passport to my son without adding my wife to my passport(passport number won't change)?


----------



## sultan_azam

vaidya99 said:


> Hi everyone, I applied for ACS with my current passport number and waiting for the reply. I need to renew my passport for adding my wife, to apply passport to my son. But the passport number gets changed when I renew it. So when I send documents for EOI and lodge application it will be different from what I submitted for ACS.
> Will there be any issue with change of passport number during the process? Or are there any options for applying passport to my son without adding my wife to my passport(passport number won't change)?


go ahead and get new passport, in eoi we dont need to mention passport number

in visa application we need to mention current and old passport details, so case officer can map acs report with new passport as it will be having old passport number at backside page


----------



## taylorman

Reddy2402 said:


> How do you know taylorman which occupations are nearing limit can you please share link.


from here:

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3


----------



## softseun

What's the chance that i get invite if i submit for *developer programmer* with 60 points... also which link can i use to check the last draw and how many back log at the moment.


----------



## ashwanes

sultan_azam said:


> you are not claiming points for those 2 years which were deducted by ACS, you need not provide any documents for those 2 years


Thanks @sultan_azam for response.

I would upload whatever docs i have for unclaimed(2 years) work experience just for completeness perspective. Is there any chance CO want to verify this employment as well?


----------



## summy1986

Day 241..... and counting 

Lodged: 24Aug2016
Emp Ver: 1Feb2017
Call from AHC: 13Apr2017
App status: Received 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatti.dhillon11

summy1986 said:


> Day 241..... and counting
> 
> Lodged: 24Aug2016
> Emp Ver: 1Feb2017
> Call from AHC: 13Apr2017
> App status: Received
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


R u self employed ?

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## Pradeep1998

Can any one who has lodged a complain help. 
I did raise a complain yesterday as i have passed 300 days with no update. Do we get a acknowledgment on mail or do we have to wait for there response. 
Generally who long does it take to have a response form their end.


----------



## Reddy2402

taylorman said:


> from here:
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3


Thank you for the link taylorman


----------



## sultan_azam

ashwanes said:


> Thanks @sultan_azam for response.
> 
> I would upload whatever docs i have for unclaimed(2 years) work experience just for completeness perspective. Is there any chance CO want to verify this employment as well?


they wont verify the unclaimed employment


----------



## ashwanes

sultan_azam said:


> they wont verify the unclaimed employment


Thanks sultan bhai!!!

Big relief for me. Anxiety/tension level was so high as I am not confident of positive feedback from initial 2 years employment.


----------



## summy1986

jatti.dhillon11 said:


> R u self employed ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk




No... I claimed 7 years exp in Telecom industry as employee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reddy2402

DAY 171 and still waiting....


----------



## sultan_azam

ashwanes said:


> Thanks sultan bhai!!!
> 
> Big relief for me. Anxiety/tension level was so high as I am not confident of positive feedback from initial 2 years employment.


they are interested to verify the claims made in eoi, if there is something for which we havent claimed experience points then DIBP wont verify


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Get Ready to Share Good news*



summy1986 said:


> Day 241..... and counting
> 
> Lodged: 24Aug2016
> Emp Ver: 1Feb2017
> Call from AHC: 13Apr2017
> App status: Received
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

I reckon Your Grant is just round the corner.

Be Ready to post your Grant news soon - God Bless u


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Pradeep1998 said:


> Can any one who has lodged a complain help.
> I did raise a complain yesterday as i have passed 300 days with no update. Do we get a acknowledgment on mail or do we have to wait for there response.
> Generally who long does it take to have a response form their end.


Acknowledgement you'll get in 2 3 days and hopefully reply on complaint in 2-3 weeks.
I got reply in 11 days

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

summy1986 said:


> Day 240
> 
> No update guys....
> 
> Applied on 24Aug2016
> 
> Wait
> 
> Wait
> 
> Wait
> 
> Employment verification 9Feb2017
> 
> Wait
> 
> Wait
> 
> Wait
> 
> Verification call from AHC 13April2017
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Waiting and hoping, this time wait won't be long
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi
Which verification happened in feb ...email or physical 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## ashwanes

sultan_azam said:


> they are interested to verify the claims made in eoi, if there is something for which we havent claimed experience points then DIBP wont verify


Thanks sultan bhai for clarification.

Lodged visa yesterday(20/04/2017).Waiting for CO allocation.

PTE-A :- 71,67,66,68 15/10/2016
ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer 
ACS applied: 23/12/2016
ACS Result : 19/01/2017 (Positive)
EOI : 19/01/2017 (65 Points)
Invitation : 01/03/2017
Visa Lodge : 20/04/2017
PCC: 12/04/2017
Medical : 24/04/2017
Grant : xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## taylorman

Moneyjheeta said:


> Acknowledgement you'll get in 2 3 days and hopefully reply on complaint in 2-3 weeks.
> I got reply in 11 days
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Hi,

May I ask why did you have to submit the PCC again? One year had not passed and PCC was still valid.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

taylorman said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I ask why did you have to submit the PCC again? One year had not passed and PCC was still valid.


Actually i did it from police station. ..it had to be done from passport office 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## summy1986

Moneyjheeta said:


> Hi
> Which verification happened in feb ...email or physical
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk




Email and Call to HR
They also took my manager number and email... and contacted him too...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashwanes

summy1986 said:


> Email and Call to HR
> They also took my manager number and email... and contacted him too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

Is this the work experience you are claiming for points?

PTE-A :- 71,67,66,68 15/10/2016
ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer 
ACS applied: 23/12/2016
ACS Result : 19/01/2017 (Positive)
EOI : 19/01/2017 (65 Points)
Invitation : 01/03/2017
Visa Lodge : 20/04/2017
PCC: 12/04/2017
Medical : 24/04/2017
Grant : xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## summy1986

ashwanes said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the work experience you are claiming for points?
> 
> 
> 
> PTE-A :- 71,67,66,68 15/10/2016
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> ACS applied: 23/12/2016
> 
> ACS Result : 19/01/2017 (Positive)
> 
> EOI : 19/01/2017 (65 Points)
> 
> Invitation : 01/03/2017
> 
> Visa Lodge : 20/04/2017
> 
> PCC: 12/04/2017
> 
> Medical : 24/04/2017
> 
> Grant : xxxxxxxxxxxx




Yes... even though, I changed my job after applying for visa... but they contacted only employer where i was working while submitting application and claimed points for.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashwanes

summy1986 said:


> Yes... even though, I changed my job after applying for visa... but they contacted only employer where i was working while submitting application and claimed points for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Means, they are only interested to verify claimed work experience in EOI as stated by vikas,sultan,andrey and many more experts.


----------



## mctowel

Hi
Is it necessary to swear an affidavit if you have a different name on a particular document. That is if your birth certificate has A B C D with A as family name and BCD as given names, meanwhile every other document such as passport, licence, degree certificate/transcript has only A B C with A as family name and B and C as given names. If D is mentioned as other known name in the visa application, will an affidavit be needed?


----------



## summy1986

ashwanes said:


> Means, they are only interested to verify claimed work experience in EOI as stated by vikas,sultan,andrey and many more experts.




Exactly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

mctowel said:


> Hi
> Is it necessary to swear an affidavit if you have a different name on a particular document. That is if your birth certificate has A B C D with A as family name and BCD as given names, meanwhile every other document such as passport, licence, degree certificate/transcript has only A B C with A as family name and B and C as given names. If D is mentioned as other known name in the visa application, will an affidavit be needed?




Yes it is required. I have seen a visa rejection due to name differences 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel

sounddonor said:


> Yes it is required. I have seen a visa rejection due to name differences
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please can you elaborate on the name difference of the applicant who was rejected?


----------



## zaback21

mctowel said:


> Please can you elaborate on the name difference of the applicant who was rejected?


Just get the affidavit if you can, it will be fine. I have seen people with long name in transcript and birth certificate and shortened name in passport who got visa. It's better as then CO won't have to ask you and not waste your time.

Edit: But I haven't seen anyone's visa got rejected due to different name though. But I have only been here for a few months so.


----------



## mctowel

zaback21 said:


> Just get the affidavit if you can, it will be fine. I have seen people with long name in transcript and birth certificate and shortened name in passport who got visa. It's better as then CO won't have to ask you and not waste your time.
> 
> Edit: But I haven't seen anyone's visa got rejected due to different name though. But I have only been here for a few months so.


Hmmn thanks
But lets assume your names are Zaback(family name) John Smith Fred and every of your documents has Zaback(family name) John Smith but only your birth certificate has all with Fred included. Will you have to get an affidavit that you are also Fred?


----------



## zaback21

mctowel said:


> Hmmn thanks
> But lets assume your names are Zaback(family name) John Smith Fred and every of your documents has Zaback(family name) John Smith but only your birth certificate has all with Fred included. Will you have to get an affidavit that you are also Fred?


It is a very silly situation to be honest. I can see why that's an issue as in some cases Middle Name is allowed and in Passport there might be no option for it and hence the omission.

As I said, if I were you, I would get an affidavit just to not get CO contact and get direct grant if it is not too much of an hassle. Plus DIBP is understanding and not going to reject your visa without giving you chance to explain first as far as I have experienced or know.


----------



## mrmaakhia

Rohlek said:


> All the best to u mate !! Are u trying to say that they called u after u filled the feedback form on dibp website ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes they called me after I raised a feedback. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashkeralikhan01

Hi guys imgonna start with acs in two days and it'd be a great help if someone belongs to 261313 (software engineer) could share description &its format for a reference so that i can draft the same for mine?? With the job duties matching ACS criteria? 

I'm guessing it'd be common format for all 261313 profiles since it should match their criteria.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

summy1986 said:


> Day 241..... and counting
> 
> Lodged: 24Aug2016
> Emp Ver: 1Feb2017
> Call from AHC: 13Apr2017
> App status: Received
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It usually takes 8-16 weeks after verification. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramarajan_me

andreyx108b said:


> It usually takes 8-16 weeks after verification.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another 3-4 months..!! 
It's going eat me out..


----------



## summy1986

mrmaakhia said:


> Yes they called me after I raised a feedback.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Same here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorman

summy1986 said:


> Same here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you make a complaint?Did they request any more documentation?

Whats your timeline?


----------



## neerajrk

Hi 

I am filling my Visa application on my own and stuck at few things

For question "Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?"
1) My name in my degree and documents before job is only "Neeraj" and no surname present, however in my name in experience letters from all comp are with name "Neeraj Kaushik". Will it be considered a name change? My passport is with name "Neeraj Kaushik". *Should i choose name change as yes or no*. My old passport was with name "Neeraj" only and has a stamp mentioning "on page 1 Surname to be read as "Kaushik". I had sent scan of my old and new passport to ACS and ACS did not mind this difference in degree and experience.

2) Same is case with my wife where her name in all her educational documents is "Shivani" however in all her experience letters its "Shivani Kaushik". Her passport too is by Shivani Kaushik. Marriage certificate has her name as “Shivani” and my name as “Neeraj Kaushik” as by that time I had got my surname added *Should i choose name change as yes or no*. 

3) Residential address: Address in my passport is my hometown which is my permanent address but I live in Noida in a rented apartment. My Aadhar, Voter, Pan, Passport all has my hometown address. *Which address should i provide. Home town or Rented in Noida?
*
4) what documents should be added in "Does this applicant have other identity documents?". I have listed Aadhar as national identity.

5) *My Daughter name in her birth certificate is "Nitya"* and no surname but in parents section our names are with surnames "Neeraj Kaushik" father and "Shivani Kaushik" as mother. Passport is by name "Nitya Kaushik" However form does not take names without surname when adding birth certificate details

6) Which state in Australia you intend to migrate . I don’t know at this moment ? can i select that will it impact the grant

7) Experience: I have 14 years of experience. Acs recognized 8 years in last 10. In Visa form too they are just asking for last 10 years. *Should i list all my 14 years or just 10*. 

8) ACS recognised my experience from June, 2008 while i worked in a company from July, 2007 to Dec, 2010. *Now should i list the same company two times from July, 2007 to May, 2008 and again from June,2008 to Dec,2010?*

8) *I am not claiming any partner points. But form ask me to list work history of my partner*. Should i provide that info or leave it blank as i am not claiming any points there.

9) *Functional English requirement for partner*. My wife is Masters in Arts (English) and even though it’s obvious that English can be studied in English only still we have got letter from her college that medium of instruction is English and course duration was 2 years. Is that enough or she need to pass Ielts. She has not concern with English pro-efficiency and should easily get 4.5+. just want to save few bucks on test fees. what is expert advice.


----------



## summy1986

taylorman said:


> Did you make a complaint?Did they request any more documentation?
> 
> Whats your timeline?




I made complaint, got ACH call in one week after that.

No co contact, no documents required.

Lodged : 24 Aug 2016
App status : Received 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigm0n

summy1986 said:


> I made complaint, got ACH call in one week after that.
> 
> No co contact, no documents required.
> 
> Lodged : 24 Aug 2016
> App status : Received
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here, even though they have a showcasing process / contact methods but all books down to zero. 

Lately I called them up since it has crossed 6 months of waiting. The Phone call protocol says do not call before 6 months but even after u have crossed 6 months and still standard reply "Sir it's in Progress" and nothing more u can squeeze out of them.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reddy2402

Guy's looks like DIBP wants to process 2017 applicant's. what's happening with 2016 applicant's..


----------



## gibinwilly

Reddy2402 said:


> Guy's looks like DIBP wants to process 2017 applicant's. what's happening with 2016 applicant's..


Hii Reddy...

We both have almost similar timeline....lodged on 7th November...Still waiting


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Patience will take u thru*

Hi Folks,

Patience is a virtue which will take u thru this long PR process.

Very soon - u will have the good news of ur grant....

You can see my signature - I got my grant aft 195 days.

Have Faith...things will come when it has to come.

Good Luck


----------



## mctowel

Is there a holiday in Australia tomorrow?

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

mctowel said:


> Is there a holiday in Australia tomorrow?
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


Yes holiday for ANZAC day


----------



## Mudassar_SM

Tomorrow again is a holiday in AUSTRALIA for ANZAC day


----------



## mctowel

Nice... Thanks

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gibinwilly

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Patience is a virtue which will take u thru this long PR process.
> 
> Very soon - u will have the good news of ur grant....
> 
> You can see my signature - I got my grant aft 195 days.
> 
> Have Faith...things will come when it has to come.
> 
> Good Luck


Thanks dear for your motivation....


----------



## taylorman

gibinwilly said:


> Hii Reddy...
> 
> We both have almost similar timeline....lodged on 7th November...Still waiting


I called them today and the guy was really polite and understanding.

Me: I am calling regarding my application (SC 189)

Him: Ok, When did you lodge it?

Me: September 2016

Him: Ok so what can I help you with?

Me: Dude, it's been 7 months! (should have used Mate instead of dude here but anyhoo)

He checked my application after taking my details

Him: There's nothing "out of the ordinary" with your application. Applications are likely to take 6-7 months. You can expect a result soon or a request for more information, if necessary.

Me: Thanks buddy (should have used mate again. So used to American Standards:lol

So I don't know what to think. 

The means that "routine checks" are likely to be over. They haven't approached my companies for any info so verification wasn't done. All my docs were in order, HR letter, salary slips for each month of my working career, PCCs, Forms, etc.

So what's taking them so long???

Don't know whether I need to get my hopes high or not.


----------



## kct22

Hi All,

I need your advice on my application. I have logged my application on 19th April 2016. CO made contact on 11th May asking for medicals and I have uploaded medicals within a month.

It's been more than an year and not heard nothing from DIAP. I have called them last week and they politely said application in progress and asked me to be patient. He also checked and said that there was no further correspondence sent to you. 

To my knowledge there was no employment verification happened till date. please advise me if I can for filing a complaint ?


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Good news on the way*



taylorman said:


> I called them today and the guy was really polite and understanding.
> 
> Me: I am calling regarding my application (SC 189)
> 
> Him: Ok, When did you lodge it?
> 
> Me: September 2016
> 
> Him: Ok so what can I help you with?
> 
> Me: Dude, it's been 7 months! (should have used Mate instead of dude here but anyhoo)
> 
> He checked my application after taking my details
> 
> Him: There's nothing "out of the ordinary" with your application. Applications are likely to take 6-7 months. You can expect a result soon or a request for more information, if necessary.
> 
> Me: Thanks buddy (should have used mate again. So used to American Standards:lol
> 
> So I don't know what to think.
> 
> The means that "routine checks" are likely to be over. They haven't approached my companies for any info so verification wasn't done. All my docs were in order, HR letter, salary slips for each month of my working career, PCCs, Forms, etc.
> 
> So what's taking them so long???
> 
> Don't know whether I need to get my hopes high or not.


Hi bro,

Your grant is jus very near...hang on


----------



## andreyx108b

Reddy2402 said:


> Guy's looks like DIBP wants to process 2017 applicant's. what's happening with 2016 applicant's..




2016 are mostly processed by now, those who are still waiting will also hear some soon and so s later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohlek

taylorman said:


> I called them today and the guy was really polite and understanding.
> 
> Me: I am calling regarding my application (SC 189)
> 
> Him: Ok, When did you lodge it?
> 
> Me: September 2016
> 
> Him: Ok so what can I help you with?
> 
> Me: Dude, it's been 7 months! (should have used Mate instead of dude here but anyhoo)
> 
> He checked my application after taking my details
> 
> Him: There's nothing "out of the ordinary" with your application. Applications are likely to take 6-7 months. You can expect a result soon or a request for more information, if necessary.
> 
> Me: Thanks buddy (should have used mate again. So used to American Standards:lol
> 
> So I don't know what to think.
> 
> The means that "routine checks" are likely to be over. They haven't approached my companies for any info so verification wasn't done. All my docs were in order, HR letter, salary slips for each month of my working career, PCCs, Forms, etc.
> 
> So what's taking them so long???
> 
> Don't know whether I need to get my hopes high or not.




Hi mate !! Glad that you were able to connect with them.. how long was the waiting time for you ? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohlek

kct22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need your advice on my application. I have logged my application on 19th April 2016. CO made contact on 11th May asking for medicals and I have uploaded medicals within a month.
> 
> It's been more than an year and not heard nothing from DIAP. I have called them last week and they politely said application in progress and asked me to be patient. He also checked and said that there was no further correspondence sent to you.
> 
> To my knowledge there was no employment verification happened till date. please advise me if I can for filing a complaint ?




Guys!!
I need advice as well. It's been 9 months now since I lodged my 189 visa. This wait seems to be never ending. The waiting game has been taking too much a toll on me these days. Wish I could just set this thing off my mind, that way I would have some peace. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramarajan_me

andreyx108b said:


> 2016 are mostly processed by now, those who are still waiting will also hear some soon and so s later.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope we get some sort of communication soon..!!
So long wait, so little we heard from DIBP..!!


----------



## Saadi

Rohlek said:


> Guys!!
> I need advice as well. It's been 9 months now since I lodged my 189 visa. This wait seems to be never ending. The waiting game has been taking too much a toll on me these days. Wish I could just set this thing off my mind, that way I would have some peace.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since your application has already reached the standard processing delays of more than 7 months. You must lodge a complaint through the following link. 

https://www.border.gov.au/about/con...mplaints-suggestions/visa-citizenship-service

Look mate, if your application is all genuine , by lodging this complaint you will get your grant in a week or less.

Believe me, it worked for one of my mate and this is all legit to lodge complaints or suggestions. 

Good luck.


----------



## raja79

*waiting.....*



Rohlek said:


> Guys!!
> I need advice as well. It's been 9 months now since I lodged my 189 visa. This wait seems to be never ending. The waiting game has been taking too much a toll on me these days. Wish I could just set this thing off my mind, that way I would have some peace.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hi 

i am in the same boat as u 

visa app lodged :04 Aug 2016
CO contact:23rd Aug 2016
uploaded all documents including forms by 20th sep 2016
my application was last updated on 3rd oct 2016
77 days since job verification (didnt go well)

I applied through an agent ,i copied my visa app into my account using file number and it shows that i have applied for visa 189 , 190 & 489.I dont know how it happened as i only paid for 189. Secondly , my agent is not willing to call or email DIBP because he thinks that is not going to help my case.

I am frustrated to say the least


----------



## mctowel

Wait, mine also gives the title as for 189,190 and 489. Hope its okay?

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohlek

Saadi said:


> Since your application has already reached the standard processing delays of more than 7 months. You must lodge a complaint through the following link.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/con...mplaints-suggestions/visa-citizenship-service
> 
> 
> 
> Look mate, if your application is all genuine , by lodging this complaint you will get your grant in a week or less.
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me, it worked for one of my mate and this is all legit to lodge complaints or suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck.




Thanks mate .. I have already lodged a complaint via this link on 19/4/17. It's been a week already and I have still not received an acknowledgement mail for that, only a feedback reference no. I guess they don't even look into this anymore.. God save us !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harinderjitf5

Rohlek said:


> Thanks mate .. I have already lodged a complaint via this link on 19/4/17. It's been a week already and I have still not received an acknowledgement mail for that, only a feedback reference no. I guess they don't even look into this anymore.. God save us !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also logded complaint. After one month i got reply and then verification done.



Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohlek

harinderjitf5 said:


> I also logded complaint. After one month i got reply and then verification done.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk




Oh.. at least some movement.. hope it works for me as well.. With DIBP, timelines run in months, not days or weeks anymore .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorman

Rohlek said:


> Hi mate !! Glad that you were able to connect with them.. how long was the waiting time for you ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had to wait for 45 minutes to talk to the customer service rep.


----------



## Rohlek

raja79 said:


> hi
> 
> 
> 
> i am in the same boat as u
> 
> 
> 
> visa app lodged :04 Aug 2016
> 
> CO contact:23rd Aug 2016
> 
> uploaded all documents including forms by 20th sep 2016
> 
> my application was last updated on 3rd oct 2016
> 
> 77 days since job verification (didnt go well)
> 
> 
> 
> I applied through an agent ,i copied my visa app into my account using file number and it shows that i have applied for visa 189 , 190 & 489.I dont know how it happened as i only paid for 189. Secondly , my agent is not willing to call or email DIBP because he thinks that is not going to help my case.
> 
> 
> 
> I am frustrated to say the least[
> 
> Very very similar , except for the documents revert part, I reverted within 4 days. After that there's been no contact. In my case, I don't even know whether a job verification happened, just one employer.
> 
> Why do u say ur employer verification didn't go well ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harinderjitf5

Yes

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar

taylorman said:


> I had to wait for 45 minutes to talk to the customer service rep.


I am also in similar situation . It seems they are issuing mechanical grants very slowly.


----------



## andreyx108b

chumashankar said:


> I am also in similar situation . It seems they are issuing mechanical grants very slowly.




There is no relation to occupation. As well as no need to call. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Rohlek said:


> raja79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi
> 
> 
> 
> i am in the same boat as u
> 
> 
> 
> visa app lodged :04 Aug 2016
> 
> CO contact:23rd Aug 2016
> 
> uploaded all documents including forms by 20th sep 2016
> 
> my application was last updated on 3rd oct 2016
> 
> 77 days since job verification (didnt go well)
> 
> 
> 
> I applied through an agent ,i copied my visa app into my account using file number and it shows that i have applied for visa 189 , 190 & 489.I dont know how it happened as i only paid for 189. Secondly , my agent is not willing to call or email DIBP because he thinks that is not going to help my case.
> 
> 
> 
> I am frustrated to say the least[
> 
> Very very similar , except for the documents revert part, I reverted within 4 days. After that there's been no contact. In my case, I don't even know whether a job verification happened, just one employer.
> 
> Why do u say ur employer verification didn't go well ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your agent is right. Pointless to call.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## ansmirza

Hello Folks .. 

I am trying to fill my 189 Visa Application ..

Does the employment history in 189 application gets automatically pulled from EOI ??

I know my ACS and English test was pulled automatically pulled .. but employment history was not pulled.


is this an issue ?? I am sure i updated my employment history in EOI and that is how my points were reflected


----------



## vaidya99

Hi,
I see for 261313 occupation ceiling is reached. That means we won't get invite for this occupation in this year? Or 
We won't get visa grant in this year? Or 
Still We will be able to get bith invite and grant as there is still e months of time?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharadnv

vaidya99 said:


> Hi,
> I see for 261313 occupation ceiling is reached. That means we won't get invite for this occupation in this year? Or
> We won't get visa grant in this year? Or
> Still We will be able to get bith invite and grant as there is still e months of time?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


As far as i know, we won't get invite till July and then the further process. This is what my agent said.
But any EOI put in the application till July will be considered.


----------



## mctowel

ansmirza said:


> Hello Folks ..
> 
> I am trying to fill my 189 Visa Application ..
> 
> Does the employment history in 189 application gets automatically pulled from EOI ??
> 
> I know my ACS and English test was pulled automatically pulled .. but employment history was not pulled.
> 
> 
> is this an issue ?? I am sure i updated my employment history in EOI and that is how my points were reflected


I don't think employment history gets pulled

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhil_k

CaJn said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My PR (Visa 189) was granted 30 mins ago (Daughter, wife and myself), many THANKS for all the support. Will continue praying for my friends here, especially Sep/Oct gang.
> Sorry that I'm unable to type further!
> 
> ANZSCO: 261111 (Onshore, 70 points)
> 16/Sep/2106: Lodged (wait 208 days)
> 27/Sep/2016: CO contact (docs, medical &PCC)
> 18/Oct/2016: IP (wait 176 days)
> 12/Apr/2017: GRANT (Adelaide)
> 
> MyImmi tracker updated:


Congrates CaJn

Good you are through now....the wait was much longer but its worth it.

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
Grant:7th Feb 2017


----------



## nikhil_k

vikaschandra said:


> Great. Now we will not see gonnabeexpat cribbing any more.


Yeah i logged in just to check if Goonabeexpat got pr or not..
Best of luck to GonnaBeExpat

_________________________________
Onshore Applicant
ACS : June 2016
PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
ITA : 12th Oct 2016
Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
Grant:7th Feb 2017


----------



## andreyx108b

sharadnv said:


> As far as i know, we won't get invite till July and then the further process. This is what my agent said.
> 
> But any EOI put in the application till July will be considered.




Yep. No invites till after the July 1st for occupations which have reached ceiling.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pradeep1998

Can any one comment if they have had the same situation. 

I did raise a complain on the DIBP website last week on the thursday. Its been a week i haven't even received the acknowledgement is this common. 

Crossed 11th months now with absolute no communication or movement in my visa. 

Dead End after paying so much...... eep:


----------



## bigm0n

Pradeep1998 said:


> Can any one comment if they have had the same situation.
> 
> I did raise a complain on the DIBP website last week on the thursday. Its been a week i haven't even received the acknowledgement is this common.
> 
> Crossed 11th months now with absolute no communication or movement in my visa.
> 
> Dead End after paying so much...... eep:


They usually take 3 weeks to respond at least fit mine compliment. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

nikhil_k said:


> Congrates CaJn
> 
> Good you are through now....the wait was much longer but its worth it.
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
> Grant:7th Feb 2017


Thanks Nikhil!
It was just on time especially with the new of 457 being cancelled, though it wouldn't affect the ones who already had one; the uncertainty would have been more 

Hope you are settling in well with your PR.


----------



## andreyx108b

Pradeep1998 said:


> Can any one comment if they have had the same situation.
> 
> 
> 
> I did raise a complain on the DIBP website last week on the thursday. Its been a week i haven't even received the acknowledgement is this common.
> 
> 
> 
> Crossed 11th months now with absolute no communication or movement in my visa.
> 
> 
> 
> Dead End after paying so much...... eep:




Usually its not DIBP fault and complaints are usually can be considered after 12 minths


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flora6170

Dear experts

Could you please give me some advice for my 189 application?

I am an onshore applicant and I applied on 28 Sep 2016. On 4 Nov 16 Brisbane team contacted for three documents for my husband ( statutory declaration form, Iraqi PCC, and polio vaccination). while I lodged the case, I had uploaded statutory declaration form and had clarified that Iraq consulate in Australia does not reply email and calls.

So after request from processing area, I wrote an email to them and explained that Iraq PCC might be unavailable, but we make our best effort and my husband will go to Sydney to discuss issue. My husband went to Sydney and after facing several difficult and expensive steps we started the process of getting Iraqi Pcc. On 3 Jan 2017, Brisbane team replied our email (after 2 months) that they do not need Iraqi PCC at the moment and If they need it in future they will contact us!!! so we stopped the process of getting Iraqi PCC, because to get that document we had to pay another $1000. I pressed IP button and waited on 3 Jan 17. 
I wrote them several times that if getting Iraqi PCC facilitate the process, we would be happy to provide it despite the high cost, but I did not received response from them.

Because of this delay, my husband went to Sydney again and we finally got the PCC and uploaded it to IMMIACCOUNT and emailed the document to processing team . can you imagine we had to pay almost $2100 for this Iraqi PCC?

Now it is 7 month that I have been waiting and lack of communication from processing time side put us in a bad trouble, and I am facing confusion and silence.

Can expert give (in particular Andrey) give me advice in the worst case, how long does it take to hear from them ?
Onshore Applicant/ No point claimed for employment but 5 points for my partner has been claimed/ my husband has been working in Syria from 2009 to 2011 as a power plant electrical engineer and in Erbil-Iraq from 2013 to 2016 again as power plant engineer./ both of us are Iranian nationality .

Also is there anything that I can do in this distressing situation?

Thank you for reading this long message.


----------



## nikhil_k

CaJn said:


> Thanks Nikhil!
> It was just on time especially with the new of 457 being cancelled, though it wouldn't affect the ones who already had one; the uncertainty would have been more
> 
> Hope you are settling in well with your PR.


Correct...after these rules changes everyone is just going in rounds over what will happen and not happen...
I completed 1 year here in 16th April and was able to take steps after pr like
Moving in a better/newer home 😄
Child enrolled to Child care
Intend to buy a better car (sold old one)
And many more.....😄
How are u settling here...


----------



## namitc

Hello friends,

I recieved my PCC from India today. But the certificate says on top:
Government of India
Ministry of External Affairs
Regional Passport Office, Ghaziabad

Is that a clearance from the central government or is it just a regional clearance? Is that what I needed? Accordingly, when I upload it, should I choose "Overseas Police Clearance - National" or "Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local"??

Thank you.


----------



## sultan_azam

flora6170 said:


> Dear experts
> 
> Could you please give me some advice for my 189 application?
> 
> I am an onshore applicant and I applied on 28 Sep 2016. On 4 Nov 16 Brisbane team contacted for three documents for my husband ( statutory declaration form, Iraqi PCC, and polio vaccination). while I lodged the case, I had uploaded statutory declaration form and had clarified that Iraq consulate in Australia does not reply email and calls.
> 
> So after request from processing area, I wrote an email to them and explained that Iraq PCC might be unavailable, but we make our best effort and my husband will go to Sydney to discuss issue. My husband went to Sydney and after facing several difficult and expensive steps we started the process of getting Iraqi Pcc. On 3 Jan 2017, Brisbane team replied our email (after 2 months) that they do not need Iraqi PCC at the moment and If they need it in future they will contact us!!! so we stopped the process of getting Iraqi PCC, because to get that document we had to pay another $1000. I pressed IP button and waited on 3 Jan 17.
> I wrote them several times that if getting Iraqi PCC facilitate the process, we would be happy to provide it despite the high cost, but I did not received response from them.
> 
> Because of this delay, my husband went to Sydney again and we finally got the PCC and uploaded it to IMMIACCOUNT and emailed the document to processing team . can you imagine we had to pay almost $2100 for this Iraqi PCC?
> 
> Now it is 7 month that I have been waiting and lack of communication from processing time side put us in a bad trouble, and I am facing confusion and silence.
> 
> Can expert give (in particular Andrey) give me advice in the worst case, how long does it take to hear from them ?
> Onshore Applicant/ No point claimed for employment but 5 points for my partner has been claimed/ my husband has been working in Syria from 2009 to 2011 as a power plant electrical engineer and in Erbil-Iraq from 2013 to 2016 again as power plant engineer./ both of us are Iranian nationality .
> 
> Also is there anything that I can do in this distressing situation?
> 
> Thank you for reading this long message.


it would have been the same even if you didnt uploaded Iraqi PCC

the long processing time may be due to fact that most of applications from Iraqi nationals are put to external checks which can take almost 1 year to complete. 

just my thought, waiting for experts to comment more


----------



## flora6170

Thank for your reply Sultan Azam.... My husband is not Iraqi... He has been just working there for less than three years.Do you think we will face this long external check because of this working period ?


----------



## Reddy2402

Hi Sultan,
I have been working for Nestle Waters Iraq based in erbil from last 7 months before I used to work Nestle Singapore and Malaysia..Do you think my application is also delayed because of this reason that I am working in Iraq..


----------



## vikaschandra

flora6170 said:


> Dear experts
> 
> Could you please give me some advice for my 189 application?
> 
> I am an onshore applicant and I applied on 28 Sep 2016. On 4 Nov 16 Brisbane team contacted for three documents for my husband ( statutory declaration form, Iraqi PCC, and polio vaccination). while I lodged the case, I had uploaded statutory declaration form and had clarified that Iraq consulate in Australia does not reply email and calls.
> 
> So after request from processing area, I wrote an email to them and explained that Iraq PCC might be unavailable, but we make our best effort and my husband will go to Sydney to discuss issue. My husband went to Sydney and after facing several difficult and expensive steps we started the process of getting Iraqi Pcc. On 3 Jan 2017, Brisbane team replied our email (after 2 months) that they do not need Iraqi PCC at the moment and If they need it in future they will contact us!!! so we stopped the process of getting Iraqi PCC, because to get that document we had to pay another $1000. I pressed IP button and waited on 3 Jan 17.
> I wrote them several times that if getting Iraqi PCC facilitate the process, we would be happy to provide it despite the high cost, but I did not received response from them.
> 
> Because of this delay, my husband went to Sydney again and we finally got the PCC and uploaded it to IMMIACCOUNT and emailed the document to processing team . can you imagine we had to pay almost $2100 for this Iraqi PCC?
> 
> Now it is 7 month that I have been waiting and lack of communication from processing time side put us in a bad trouble, and I am facing confusion and silence.
> 
> Can expert give (in particular Andrey) give me advice in the worst case, how long does it take to hear from them ?
> Onshore Applicant/ No point claimed for employment but 5 points for my partner has been claimed/ my husband has been working in Syria from 2009 to 2011 as a power plant electrical engineer and in Erbil-Iraq from 2013 to 2016 again as power plant engineer./ both of us are Iranian nationality .
> 
> Also is there anything that I can do in this distressing situation?
> 
> Thank you for reading this long message.


You have done the best what was in your interest now all you got to do is wait and relax.. it is quite possible that your visa processing might have completed but due to programme year limitations the grant was put on hold. This usually happens during this time of the year wherein the visa issuance becomes very very less. 

Expect to hear from DIBP positively by the end of June 2017. Do not loose hope you have worked hard to fulfill all the requirements and you will surely be rewarded for that.. relax and continue with your life till the grant comes

I would agree with Sultan about the HRZ where your husband worked. this also leads to delay in visa processing at time.


----------



## vikaschandra

Reddy2402 said:


> Hi Sultan,
> I have been working for Nestle Waters Iraq based in erbil from last 7 months before I used to work Nestle Singapore and Malaysia..Do you think my application is also delayed because of this reason that I am working in Iraq..


quite possible as Iraq is considered at High Risk Zone and one may have to undergo maximum security clearance..


----------



## Reddy2402

Thanks Vikas for your reply. But can I submit iraqi police clearance immediately to dibp. It's only still 7 months I am here. But still do you think it's good if I submit police clearance now .


----------



## flora6170

Please get the PCC before you leave there, otherwise you have to pay money for a representative and suffer a lot of stress. Do not get it very early, just get it before you leave


----------



## vikaschandra

nikhil_k said:


> Yeah i logged in just to check if Goonabeexpat got pr or not..
> Best of luck to GonnaBeExpat
> 
> _________________________________
> Onshore Applicant
> ACS : June 2016
> PTE : 17th Sept 2016 - 20 Points
> EOI Filed : 3rd Oct 2016 - 75 Points
> ITA : 12th Oct 2016
> Visa Lodged: 17th Oct 2016
> Docs +PCC Attchd: 28th Oct 2016
> CO Contact: 7th Dec 16 (Medicals)
> Medicals Cleared: 12 Dec 2016
> Phone to DIBP: 31 Jan 2017 (Received a very positive reply)
> Grant:7th Feb 2017


I am waiting too to hear from him


----------



## vikaschandra

Reddy2402 said:


> Thanks Vikas for your reply. But can I submit iraqi police clearance immediately to dibp. It's only still 7 months I am here. But still do you think it's good if I submit police clearance now .


if it is not troublesome then it is better to have it prepared and uploaded to avoid any delay..


----------



## joarc

*architecture scene in australia*

hi Jostnajonn09,

I am an architect currently applying for visa189.
Could you share your experience about finding work there? It seems like getting the visa is only one of the hurdles. I have approached recruiters and companies, who have all been not too forthcoming, and particular about having local experience.

Can you share how you overcame that? would love to hear about your experience.

cheers!




jostnajonn09 said:


> Time for celebration
> Most awaited moment of my life has come
> Occupation :-landscape architect
> Anzsco code:-232112
> Eoi invite :-08/01/2016
> Lodge date:- 12/02/2016
> Co contact ( for pcc and medicals):- 23/02/2016
> Grant date :-4/4/2016
> Thanks a lot for all the support
> Good luck everyone


----------



## Rohlek

Pradeep1998 said:


> Can any one comment if they have had the same situation.
> 
> 
> 
> I did raise a complain on the DIBP website last week on the thursday. Its been a week i haven't even received the acknowledgement is this common.
> 
> 
> 
> Crossed 11th months now with absolute no communication or movement in my visa.
> 
> 
> 
> Dead End after paying so much...... eep:




Hi Pradeep !! 
Same boat .. difference being 9 months for me .. by the way, in which city do you presently work ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biggy85

namitc said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I recieved my PCC from India today. But the certificate says on top:
> Government of India
> Ministry of External Affairs
> Regional Passport Office, Ghaziabad
> 
> Is that a clearance from the central government or is it just a regional clearance? Is that what I needed? Accordingly, when I upload it, should I choose "Overseas Police Clearance - National" or "Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local"??
> 
> Thank you.


Yes it's correct.
Overseas national.

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## ansmirza

I just submitted my 189 visa application .
After the submission i was reviewing the "*Record of Responses* File " which is generated later.

I saw that many responses for *Yes/No questions are blank* -- I am very sure that i have filled the responses. And also i have screenshots which i took of the pages as soon as i completed the page.
So i am very sure i filled them.

Has anyone come across this situation.
I am worried because the questions for which responses are not displayed are "Are you claiming points for this employment"

This is making me really worried. Please help


----------



## Rohlek

andreyx108b said:


> Usually its not DIBP fault and complaints are usually can be considered after 12 minths
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




After 12 months is what they consider our feedbacks ?? OMG !! That means , I need to wait another 3 months just to hear from them again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepthipraman

Hi Forum experts,
I have lodged 189 visa under Mechanical Engineer (233512) category with 60 points on Novembr 9 2016. I have claimed 5 points for Partner skills. CO contacted on 29th november 2016 and I responded back and clicked information provided on 7th December 2016. It's been almost 6 months but there is no further CO Contact, no employment verification (both for me and spouse).

The wait is getting increasingly painful. We are thinking about starting a family. My query is, if wife becomes pregnant, will it impact visa application? I saw that there is a form 1022 to notify DIBP about newborn child but there is no form to notify DIBP about pregnancy.

Will it be advisable to start planning for family after receiving grant and the visa validation trip or there is no need to postpond? If someone could clarify, I will be immensely grateful. Thank you!


----------



## sultan_azam

deepthipraman said:


> Hi Forum experts,
> I have lodged 189 visa under Mechanical Engineer (233512) category with 60 points on Novembr 9 2016. I have claimed 5 points for Partner skills. CO contacted on 29th november 2016 and I responded back and clicked information provided on 7th December 2016. It's been almost 6 months but there is no further CO Contact, no employment verification (both for me and spouse).
> 
> The wait is getting increasingly painful. We are thinking about starting a family. My query is, if wife becomes pregnant, will it impact visa application? I saw that there is a form 1022 to notify DIBP about newborn child but there is no form to notify DIBP about pregnancy.
> 
> Will it be advisable to start planning for family after receiving grant and the visa validation trip or there is no need to postpond? If someone could clarify, I will be immensely grateful. Thank you!


 if such situation arises then you can 
1. request to put case on hold till baby is delivered
2. let it go as such, get PR, move to Australia and deliver baby in Australia,


----------



## andreyx108b

Rohlek said:


> After 12 months is what they consider our feedbacks ?? OMG !! That means , I need to wait another 3 months just to hear from them again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Your file is in external checking with ASIO most likely - they would only look after 12 months afaik. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepthipraman

sultan_azam said:


> if such situation arises then you can
> 1. request to put case on hold till baby is delivered
> 2. let it go as such, get PR, move to Australia and deliver baby in Australia,


Thanks much sultan_azam for your prompt response. Can you please elaborate on how to request to put case on hold? Does this mean mailing my CO (GSM Brisbane) and requesting them to put my application on hold ? 
One more query, will putting the application on hold cause any adverse affect such as rejection of visa on this grounds? Has anybody done like this? Thank you.


----------



## ramarajan_me

andreyx108b said:


> Your file is in external checking with ASIO most likely - they would only look after 12 months afaik.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why is it 12 months..? Why not before that..? And what are these external checks actually about..?


----------



## jatti.dhillon11

Hello experts vikas/andrey plz suggest

During our physical verification they asked our senior worker that is company is paying esi/epf of workers for whc our worker replied that company used to pay but from last 2 months company is not paying as company has less work these days... is this can lead to any kind of objection ? . verification happened in feb and no contact after that.. i was expecting interview call from them as i was not available in my factory when they visited . But nothing happening ?. They took *d* the names of our all the workers and from how much *tym* they are working with me... rest workers provide all the information they wanted... but even then *y* they *r* taking so much *tym* .i have completes one year today... 

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk
*
Don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## jatti.dhillon11

Hello experts vikas/andrey plz suggest

During our physical verification they asked our senior worker that is company is paying esi/epf of workers for which our worker replied that company used to pay but from last 2 months company is not paying as company has less work these days... is this can lead to any kind of objection ? . verification happened in feb and no contact after that.. i was expecting interview call from them as i was not available in my factory when they visited . But nothing happening ?. They took the names of our all the workers and from how much time they are working with me... rest workers provide all the information they wanted... but even then why they are taking so much time .i have completes one year today..

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## adhepra

deepthipraman said:


> Hi Forum experts,
> I have lodged 189 visa under Mechanical Engineer (233512) category with 60 points on Novembr 9 2016. I have claimed 5 points for Partner skills. CO contacted on 29th november 2016 and I responded back and clicked information provided on 7th December 2016. It's been almost 6 months but there is no further CO Contact, no employment verification (both for me and spouse).
> 
> The wait is getting increasingly painful. We are thinking about starting a family. My query is, if wife becomes pregnant, will it impact visa application? I saw that there is a form 1022 to notify DIBP about newborn child but there is no form to notify DIBP about pregnancy.
> 
> Will it be advisable to start planning for family after receiving grant and the visa validation trip or there is no need to postpond? If someone could clarify, I will be immensely grateful. Thank you!


is it gsm .brisbane?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## joarc

*Architects who received grant*

Hello,
Any architects or architecture trained persons who received grant recently?


----------



## sultan_azam

jatti.dhillon11 said:


> Hello experts vikas/andrey plz suggest
> 
> During our physical verification they asked our senior worker that is company is paying esi/epf of workers for which our worker replied that company used to pay but from last 2 months company is not paying as company has less work these days... is this can lead to any kind of objection ? . verification happened in feb and no contact after that.. i was expecting interview call from them as i was not available in my factory when they visited . But nothing happening ?. They took the names of our all the workers and from how much time they are working with me... rest workers provide all the information they wanted... but even then why they are taking so much time .i have completes one year today..
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


company not paying esi/epf is a matter to be dealt by labour commissioner, i think DIBP wont do anything, particularly with this point. however they may be verifying some other things.


----------



## sultan_azam

deepthipraman said:


> Thanks much sultan_azam for your prompt response. Can you please elaborate on how to request to put case on hold? Does this mean mailing my CO (GSM Brisbane) and requesting them to put my application on hold ?
> One more query, will putting the application on hold cause any adverse affect such as rejection of visa on this grounds? Has anybody done like this? Thank you.


you can request to put case on hold by writing a polite email explaining your situation and your will to put the case on hold till delivery of child, you should attached evidence of pregnancy - USG/radiologist report, report from gynae etc

putting the case on hold - decision will be taken by them

there is no adverse thing wrt putting case on hold for delivery, I have gone through same situation


----------



## steel_man

*Long wait*

Hello all,

I have been a silent follower for almost a year now, I lodged our application in Feb 2016, completed the application in Mar 16 (timeline below). Haven't heard anything since then. Was wondering if this type of wait has become a trend or it's only for poor individuals like us ...

Many thanks!

-------------------------------------------------
189 Subclass
Mechanical Engineer - 60 Points
(Primary applicant - Spouse)

Skill Assessment Submitted: 11 Jan 2016
Skill Assessment Outcome: 22 Jan 2016
EOI Submitted: 13 Jan 2016
(PhD Mech Eng, IELTS 7>)
Invited: 03 Feb 2016
Lodged: 03 Feb 2016
Medical: 15 Feb 2016
CO Assigned: 16 Feb 2016
PCC Iran: 17 Feb 2016
PCC UK: 19 Feb 2016
Additional Documents: 10 Mar 2016
(CV, 1221 and 80)
Grant:
EID:


----------



## ethical.prodigy

@ all those who are waiting for grant, All the best! Lets hope we receive good news in May


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Thanks Deepthi & Sultan for sharing this info. Me and my wife might as well go through similar situation. One thing is clear that we cannot rely on published processing time, this wait can go to any extent. So it is better to take life decisions based on whats in our hand.




sultan_azam said:


> you can request to put case on hold by writing a polite email explaining your situation and your will to put the case on hold till delivery of child, you should attached evidence of pregnancy - USG/radiologist report, report from gynae etc
> 
> putting the case on hold - decision will be taken by them
> 
> there is no adverse thing wrt putting case on hold for delivery, I have gone through same situation


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Hey steel_man, Sorry to see your case taking such long time. Did you try to email them? if there was no response I would say raise a complaint via feedback option. Hopefully after this DIBP might reply in a month or so.

Alternatively try to call them and check your status as your processing time is longer than usual period of 7 months they might share some insight.



steel_man said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been a silent follower for almost a year now, I lodged our application in Feb 2016, completed the application in Mar 16 (timeline below). Haven't heard anything since then. Was wondering if this type of wait has become a trend or it's only for poor individuals like us ...
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> 189 Subclass
> Mechanical Engineer - 60 Points
> (Primary applicant - Spouse)
> 
> Skill Assessment Submitted: 11 Jan 2016
> Skill Assessment Outcome: 22 Jan 2016
> EOI Submitted: 13 Jan 2016
> (PhD Mech Eng, IELTS 7>)
> Invited: 03 Feb 2016
> Lodged: 03 Feb 2016
> Medical: 15 Feb 2016
> CO Assigned: 16 Feb 2016
> PCC Iran: 17 Feb 2016
> PCC UK: 19 Feb 2016
> Additional Documents: 10 Mar 2016
> (CV, 1221 and 80)
> Grant:
> EID:


----------



## mctowel

steel_man said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been a silent follower for almost a year now, I lodged our application in Feb 2016, completed the application in Mar 16 (timeline below). Haven't heard anything since then. Was wondering if this type of wait has become a trend or it's only for poor individuals like us ...
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> 189 Subclass
> Mechanical Engineer - 60 Points
> (Primary applicant - Spouse)
> 
> Skill Assessment Submitted: 11 Jan 2016
> Skill Assessment Outcome: 22 Jan 2016
> EOI Submitted: 13 Jan 2016
> (PhD Mech Eng, IELTS 7>)
> Invited: 03 Feb 2016
> Lodged: 03 Feb 2016
> Medical: 15 Feb 2016
> CO Assigned: 16 Feb 2016
> PCC Iran: 17 Feb 2016
> PCC UK: 19 Feb 2016
> Additional Documents: 10 Mar 2016
> (CV, 1221 and 80)
> Grant:
> EID:


It also has to do with nationality. I guess you are from Iran. Be hopeful, you ve waited long enough

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mebond007

My application also passed 5 months now...


Lodged: 21 Nov 2016
Last CO contact: 28 Nov 2016
Information Provided: 19 Dec 2016


----------



## sultan_azam

steel_man said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been a silent follower for almost a year now, I lodged our application in Feb 2016, completed the application in Mar 16 (timeline below). Haven't heard anything since then. Was wondering if this type of wait has become a trend or it's only for poor individuals like us ...
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> 189 Subclass
> Mechanical Engineer - 60 Points
> (Primary applicant - Spouse)
> 
> Skill Assessment Submitted: 11 Jan 2016
> Skill Assessment Outcome: 22 Jan 2016
> EOI Submitted: 13 Jan 2016
> (PhD Mech Eng, IELTS 7>)
> Invited: 03 Feb 2016
> Lodged: 03 Feb 2016
> Medical: 15 Feb 2016
> CO Assigned: 16 Feb 2016
> PCC Iran: 17 Feb 2016
> PCC UK: 19 Feb 2016
> Additional Documents: 10 Mar 2016
> (CV, 1221 and 80)
> Grant:
> EID:


its really a long wait... i wish you get it soon


----------



## sultan_azam

ethical.prodigy said:


> Thanks Deepthi & Sultan for sharing this info. Me and my wife might as well go through similar situation. One thing is clear that we cannot rely on published processing time, this wait can go to any extent. So it is better to take life decisions based on whats in our hand.


good luck buddy...

life should continue as such, grant is a part of life... easy to say, tough to implement, but we are made to do tough things...


----------



## mebond007

One question....So my application has passed the 5 months mark which is the timeline for processing 75% of the application...Should I raise a complaint or keep waiting for 7 months timeline.

I am inclined to lodge even if I don;t get an explicit response...I still feel that even though they don;t respond, someone still looks at it.

Seniors on the forum please suggest...

Thanks.


----------



## bigm0n

I'd like to add to the Guys who think raising complaints will be of any help, per me its waste here is the response I got 2 months back. The complainant was raised after 5 months wait. Enjoy---

=============+++==============
Dear Mr <Applicant>

*

I am writing to you today in response to a Global Feedback Unit (GFU) enquiry you made on XXXXX regarding the processing of your application for a Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa.

*

The Feedback Case number is IMMI-XXXXXXXXXXX.* Please quote this number in any further enquiries relating to this matter.

*

In your feedback you have expressed concern over the time taken to finalise your application for a subclass 189 visa which was lodged on <Month> 2016 and the lack of communication regarding the current status of your application.*

*

The department recognises that where the time taken to process an application exceeds average processing times this may cause applicants concern; however; once a visa application is allocated, processing times for individual applications vary depending on individual circumstances and the complexity of each case.

*

This can include the time required to verify supporting documentation.* Verification processes are an essential part of maintaining the integrity of the skilled visa programme.

*

The department does not routinely communicate with clients regarding the status of an application while it remains under assessment.

*

Information about visa processing is provided via the department’s website and where relevant in the automated response provided by each processing area’s email mailbox.

*

I can confirm your application remains under assessment. The department will contact you if further documents are required, or when your application has been finalised.

*

The department is committed to service improvement and your feedback provides us with information to help improve the quality of our services. I would like to thank you for taking the time to provide the department with this feedback.

*

Regards
<Someone From DIBP>


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ramarajan_me said:


> Why is it 12 months..? Why not before that..? And what are these external checks actually about..?




No one knows what it involves, its just a part of process. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

jatti.dhillon11 said:


> Hello experts vikas/andrey plz suggest
> 
> During our physical verification they asked our senior worker that is company is paying esi/epf of workers for whc our worker replied that company used to pay but from last 2 months company is not paying as company has less work these days... is this can lead to any kind of objection ? . verification happened in feb and no contact after that.. i was expecting interview call from them as i was not available in my factory when they visited . But nothing happening ?. They took *d* the names of our all the workers and from how much *tym* they are working with me... rest workers provide all the information they wanted... but even then *y* they *r* taking so much *tym* .i have completes one year today...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk
> *
> Don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*




I would say, from perspective of DIBP it may look suspicious- however how much impact will it have is at discretion of DIBP. Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

bigm0n said:


> I'd like to add to the Guys who think raising complaints will be of any help, per me its waste here is the response I got 2 months back. The complainant was raised after 5 months wait. Enjoy---
> 
> =============+++==============
> Dear Mr <Applicant>
> 
> *
> 
> I am writing to you today in response to a Global Feedback Unit (GFU) enquiry you made on XXXXX regarding the processing of your application for a Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa.
> 
> *
> 
> The Feedback Case number is IMMI-XXXXXXXXXXX.* Please quote this number in any further enquiries relating to this matter.
> 
> *
> 
> In your feedback you have expressed concern over the time taken to finalise your application for a subclass 189 visa which was lodged on <Month> 2016 and the lack of communication regarding the current status of your application.*
> 
> *
> 
> The department recognises that where the time taken to process an application exceeds average processing times this may cause applicants concern; however; once a visa application is allocated, processing times for individual applications vary depending on individual circumstances and the complexity of each case.
> 
> *
> 
> This can include the time required to verify supporting documentation.* Verification processes are an essential part of maintaining the integrity of the skilled visa programme.
> 
> *
> 
> The department does not routinely communicate with clients regarding the status of an application while it remains under assessment.
> 
> *
> 
> Information about visa processing is provided via the department’s website and where relevant in the automated response provided by each processing area’s email mailbox.
> 
> *
> 
> I can confirm your application remains under assessment. The department will contact you if further documents are required, or when your application has been finalised.
> 
> *
> 
> The department is committed to service improvement and your feedback provides us with information to help improve the quality of our services. I would like to thank you for taking the time to provide the department with this feedback.
> 
> *
> 
> Regards
> <Someone From DIBP>
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk




I agree, no point complaining, it is processing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatti.dhillon11

andreyx108b said:


> I agree, no point complaining, it is processing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also recieved the same reply

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## Austrapr

I have some questions on different topic and need help. I have collected Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) from Belgium for the purpose of CIC express entry Canada, but in the Belgium PCC it is mentioned that "reason for the request: immigration to Canada". The PCC is valid till 18/October/2017. Also the language of the PCC is in French and they will not produce it in English. Very soon I will also apply for 189 VISA Australia. In this regard I have two questions. 
1.	Can I use this PCC for Australia immigration as it will take long time to collect it again for Australia? 
2.	Also do I need to translate it to English as it is in French?
It would be great if you can provide me some information and point me in the right direction.


----------



## sultan_azam

Austrapr said:


> I have some questions on different topic and need help. I have collected Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) from Belgium for the purpose of CIC express entry Canada, but in the Belgium PCC it is mentioned that "reason for the request: immigration to Canada". The PCC is valid till 18/October/2017. Also the language of the PCC is in French and they will not produce it in English. Very soon I will also apply for 189 VISA Australia. In this regard I have two questions.
> 1.	Can I use this PCC for Australia immigration as it will take long time to collect it again for Australia?
> 2.	Also do I need to translate it to English as it is in French?
> It would be great if you can provide me some information and point me in the right direction.


1. i think you will need a new one specifically for Australia
2. if it is in other language then you need to get it translated to english


----------



## Pradeep1998

I have one question? I have now completed 11 Months with with No reply. If i was to get a grant in the coming day i mean with-in 12 months what would be my IED. 
Would i be given any extra time or will it be neck to neck.

Experts please provide any feedback on this situation will you helpful.


----------



## Austrapr

thank for your reply. one another question do i need the foreign ministry attestation in the translation?


----------



## sultan_azam

Pradeep1998 said:


> I have one question? I have now completed 11 Months with with No reply. If i was to get a grant in the coming day i mean with-in 12 months what would be my IED.
> Would i be given any extra time or will it be neck to neck.
> 
> Experts please provide any feedback on this situation will you helpful.


i had a similar situation but i was given some 3 months relaxation in IED, i mean normally it would have been Jan 2017 but i got IED of April 2017


----------



## taylorman

Pradeep1998 said:


> I have one question? I have now completed 11 Months with with No reply. If i was to get a grant in the coming day i mean with-in 12 months what would be my IED.
> Would i be given any extra time or will it be neck to neck.
> 
> Experts please provide any feedback on this situation will you helpful.


Hi Pradeep

Can you please share your timeline?


----------



## andreyx108b

Pradeep1998 said:


> I have one question? I have now completed 11 Months with with No reply. If i was to get a grant in the coming day i mean with-in 12 months what would be my IED.
> 
> Would i be given any extra time or will it be neck to neck.
> 
> 
> 
> Experts please provide any feedback on this situation will you helpful.




They may give a very short IED - but you can request to extend it. (More often) 

They may also request to re-do meds and pccs and give you IED based on the new meds and pccs. (More rare)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## summy1986

No grants in last few days..... are they on strike or something ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel

summy1986 said:


> No grants in last few days..... are they on strike or something ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just dont understand


----------



## khan4344

summy1986 said:


> No grants in last few days..... are they on strike or something ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hahaha that's funny.


----------



## ps01

A friend of mine submitted the employment letter on a blank page signed from his line manager as the HR refused to sign this letter..The CO called the HR directly and asked if the manager was authorized to sign such letters, the HR informed that no one is authorized to validate such letters, the CO then asked if they can confirm this in writing.

The HR sent a warning letter to the manager warning him not to issue such letters...

What are the chances of getting a visa ?? 

Please advice


----------



## rvd

ps01 said:


> A friend of mine submitted the employment letter on a blank page signed from his line manager as the HR refused to sign this letter..The CO called the HR directly and asked if the manager was authorized to sign such letters, the HR informed that no one is authorized to validate such letters, the CO then asked if they can confirm this in writing.
> 
> The HR sent a warning letter to the manager warning him not to issue such letters...
> 
> What are the chances of getting a visa ??
> 
> Please advice


Blank page means to say SD right (Not on the company letter head). For giving SD why authorization is required from company. It is his willing to provide. CO may not called directly(rarely may happened) the call may be from AHC.

The verification may to check whether the applicant is working with the signed manager and his roles.

What about other documents such as offer letter, employment contract, payslips and bank statements.

Nothing to affect with Visa but CO may ask more clarification. However HR came to know this the applicant may ask HR to provide the letter now or still not ready to provide then ask him to provide the same in writing.

As long as HR says that the applicant is not working in that company it should be manageable I believe.


----------



## ps01

rvd said:


> Blank page means to say SD right (Not on the company letter head). For giving SD why authorization is required from company. It is his willing to provide. CO may not called directly(rarely may happened) the call may be from AHC.
> 
> The verification may to check whether the applicant is working with the signed manager and his roles.
> 
> What about other documents such as offer letter, employment contract, payslips and bank statements.
> 
> Nothing to affect with Visa but CO may ask more clarification. However HR came to know this the applicant may ask HR to provide the letter now or still not ready to provide then ask him to provide the same in writing.
> 
> As long as HR says that the applicant is not working in that company it should be manageable I believe.


Line manager had signed it on a blank paper.

He has submitted all possible documents including offer letters, pay slips , bank statement showing salary deposit etc, 

CO asked if the line manager was authorized to issue such letters to which the HR replied in negative, so the CO asked to send this in an email. i feel the CO is asking for this letter to deny the visa.


----------



## gs_bsc

Hello, I lodged my application in Oct,16 and received an employment verification call on March 10th and the application status is "Assessment in Progress". I recently moved to Germany on a 6 months assignment from my company. Is it sufficient that I just update the address in ImmiAccount or do I have to write a mail to the CO / fill any forms?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## hari_it_ram

What you mean by blank paper? He signed without any content on a blank paper and gave it to DIBP? 

Do you mean say he signed on A4 sheet instead of company letterhead?



ps01 said:


> Line manager had signed it on a blank paper.
> 
> He has submitted all possible documents including offer letters, pay slips , bank statement showing salary deposit etc,
> 
> CO asked if the line manager was authorized to issue such letters to which the HR replied in negative, so the CO asked to send this in an email. i feel the CO is asking for this letter to deny the visa.


----------



## Reejh

Hi all, yesterday I got mail from CO, she asked me to provide ' Character Statutory Declaration' to process waiver Panama PCC. I was unable to provide Panama PCC as Panama do not issue PCC to non- residents.
I have already uploaded 'Statutory Declaration' and responded to CO. 
Does anybody knows how much time it takes for processing waiver Panama PCC?


----------



## rvd

ps01 said:


> Line manager had signed it on a blank paper.
> 
> He has submitted all possible documents including offer letters, pay slips , bank statement showing salary deposit etc,
> 
> CO asked if the line manager was authorized to issue such letters to which the HR replied in negative, so the CO asked to send this in an email. i feel the CO is asking for this letter to deny the visa.


What do you mean by blank page.

COs definitely know that many companies are not willing to provide such letters and many have submitted SDs. 

CO's or DIBP's intention is not deny the visa in such case they don't need to invite. CO intention is to validate the documents and information provided by the applicants. 

Visa will not be denied directly. CO will give chance to prove the claims. 

As long as everything is genuine nothing to worry, of course there may be a delay but the end result will be positive.


----------



## mctowel

Reejh said:


> Hi all, yesterday I got mail from CO, she asked me to provide ' Character Statutory Declaration' to process waiver Panama PCC. I was unable to provide Panama PCC as Panama do not issue PCC to non- residents.
> I have already uploaded 'Statutory Declaration' and responded to CO.
> Does anybody knows how much time it takes for processing waiver Panama PCC?


When did you lodge your application bro?


----------



## ps01

rvd said:


> What do you mean by blank page.
> 
> COs definitely know that many companies are not willing to provide such letters and many have submitted SDs.
> 
> CO's or DIBP's intention is not deny the visa in such case they don't need to invite. CO intention is to validate the documents and information provided by the applicants.
> 
> Visa will not be denied directly. CO will give chance to prove the claims.
> 
> As long as everything is genuine nothing to worry, of course there may be a delay but the end result will be positive.


My friend approached the HR and they denied him any such document , so he wrote the complete format on a black A4 size Paper and got it signed by his line manager and not on the company letter head ...The CO contacted the head office which is in another state and asked them to verify the document and confirm if the line manager has the authority to issue such letters. My friend works in a multi national company with more than 5,000 employees, and HR's in such companies are tight asses...it took him some time to find out who my friend and the line manager is, they replied all in affirmative but again said no body has the right to issue such letters except for us.

The whole point of providing this letter was to ensure the CO does not call the HR but his line manager directly , but they went the other way around.


----------



## Reejh

mctowel said:


> Reejh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, yesterday I got mail from CO, she asked me to provide ' Character Statutory Declaration' to process waiver Panama PCC. I was unable to provide Panama PCC as Panama do not issue PCC to non- residents.
> I have already uploaded 'Statutory Declaration' and responded to CO.
> Does anybody knows how much time it takes for processing waiver Panama PCC?
> 
> 
> 
> When did you lodge your application bro?
Click to expand...

Lodged application - 14th nov 2016
1st CO - 5th dec 2016
Replied to CO - 7th dec 2016
2nd CO - 28th april 2017
Replied - 2nd May 2017


----------



## sultan_azam

gs_bsc said:


> Hello, I lodged my application in Oct,16 and received an employment verification call on March 10th and the application status is "Assessment in Progress". I recently moved to Germany on a 6 months assignment from my company. Is it sufficient that I just update the address in ImmiAccount or do I have to write a mail to the CO / fill any forms?
> Thanks in advance!


yes, that is sufficient


----------



## RUIS

My friend had submitted her visa application in Sept 2016 with 60 points and had got a CO response in Jan 2017 to submit a revised document for her Husband's work experience. They have submitted all documents requested in Feb 2017 and are waiting for the Grant.
What are the chances and how long could the waiting time be?


----------



## Pradeep1998

taylorman said:


> Hi Pradeep
> 
> Can you please share your timeline?


Lodged on 11th of June 2016. All Doc front Uploaded. No contact till date or employment verification. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Pradeep1998

taylorman said:


> Hi Pradeep
> 
> Can you please share your timeline?


Lodged on June 2016.


----------



## vk_jay

RUIS said:


> My friend had submitted her visa application in Sept 2016 with 60 points and had got a CO response in Jan 2017 to submit a revised document for her Husband's work experience. They have submitted all documents requested in Feb 2017 and are waiting for the Grant.
> What are the chances and how long could the waiting time be?


Lodged on 27 April 16
CO contact May 9, GSM Brisbane
Replied to CO May 10
Status: Waiting

Hope this gives an idea about the waiting time.


----------



## RUIS

vk_jay said:


> Lodged on 27 April 16
> CO contact May 9, GSM Brisbane
> Replied to CO May 10
> Status: Waiting
> 
> Hope this gives an idea about the waiting time.


Thanks...I will let her know. She was worried that Quota is over and even considering withdrawing the Application.

Looks like some more patience will help. Thanks! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ramarajan_me

RUIS said:


> Thanks...I will let her know. She was worried that Quota is over and even considering withdrawing the Application.
> 
> Looks like some more patience will help. Thanks!


Nothing to panic mate..!!
Since ur friend's visa was lodged in, I would suggest to try dropping in a very gentle mail asking about the application status.. Some guys have tried and got the grant in a weeks time..


----------



## vikaschandra

RUIS said:


> My friend had submitted her visa application in Sept 2016 with 60 points and had got a CO response in Jan 2017 to submit a revised document for her Husband's work experience. They have submitted all documents requested in Feb 2017 and are waiting for the Grant.
> What are the chances and how long could the waiting time be?


Most of the applicants waiting for visa grant can start looking froward for it in couple of months time. Seeing the grants getting dried up in past few weeks it looks like the visa ceiling for the programme year 2016-17 is closed to reaching its limit or might have reached. Which means The visa issuance would start happening in bulk by July 2017


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Thanks Vikas for keeping our hopes alive



vikaschandra said:


> Most of the applicants waiting for visa grant can start looking froward for it in couple of months time. Seeing the grants getting dried up in past few weeks it looks like the visa ceiling for the programme year 2016-17 is closed to reaching its limit or might have reached. Which means The visa issuance would start happening in bulk by July 2017


----------



## ethical.prodigy

hey bro thats very long time. did you get any verification call or did you try to reach the GSM team to know the status? If yes please can you share the response.



vk_jay said:


> Lodged on 27 April 16
> CO contact May 9, GSM Brisbane
> Replied to CO May 10
> Status: Waiting
> 
> Hope this gives an idea about the waiting time.


----------



## vikaschandra

ethical.prodigy said:


> Thanks Vikas for keeping our hopes alive


If you go back and check the history you will see that huge number of grants are issued post june. On July 4th alone there were almost 35+ visa grants issued for 189 this is the ones that were reported and I personally assume it must have been way more. 

During this time of the year usually when the invites also are closed for many occupation codes due to quota CO's get enough time to work on the cases and keep them ready to be finalized soon as the new ceiling is announced. 

Patience is the KEY here for happiness in the near future


----------



## vikaschandra

ethical.prodigy said:


> hey bro thats very long time. did you get any verification call or did you try to reach the GSM team to know the status? If yes please can you share the response.


Some cases do get stuck not sure of the reason though. Have one of my friends waiting for almost 18 months now with no information on whats up with his case. Well what exactly could be the reason or why it is not finalize, nothing much can be said or assumed at this front. Mysterious


----------



## ethical.prodigy

That sounds wonderful, as you said in the meanwhile hope they continue processing and finalize all pending cases for the better future of everyone.

Wishing good luck to all!



vikaschandra said:


> If you go back and check the history you will see that huge number of grants are issued post june. On July 4th alone there were almost 35+ visa grants issued for 189 this is the ones that were reported and I personally assume it must have been way more.
> 
> During this time of the year usually when the invites also are closed for many occupation codes due to quota CO's get enough time to work on the cases and keep them ready to be finalized soon as the new ceiling is announced.
> 
> Patience is the KEY here for happiness in the near future


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Thats so scary, very often I keep getting these thoughts also as every day passes and then I talk to my wife saying what if they dont look at our file for more than an year. The only answer I have is if its for your good God will send you the grant and if its not then we will get something else. 



vikaschandra said:


> Some cases do get stuck not sure of the reason though. Have one of my friends waiting for almost 18 months now with no information on whats up with his case. Well what exactly could be the reason or why it is not finalize, nothing much can be said or assumed at this front. Mysterious


----------



## RUIS

ramarajan_me said:


> Nothing to panic mate..!!
> Since ur friend's visa was lodged in, I would suggest to try dropping in a very gentle mail asking about the application status.. Some guys have tried and got the grant in a weeks time..


Sure...will pass on the message....Thanks!


----------



## RUIS

vikaschandra said:


> Most of the applicants waiting for visa grant can start looking froward for it in couple of months time. Seeing the grants getting dried up in past few weeks it looks like the visa ceiling for the programme year 2016-17 is closed to reaching its limit or might have reached. Which means The visa issuance would start happening in bulk by July 2017


Thanks for the useful info....yes hopefully July should be a new start for many!


----------



## mctowel

vikaschandra said:


> Most of the applicants waiting for visa grant can start looking froward for it in couple of months time. Seeing the grants getting dried up in past few weeks it looks like the visa ceiling for the programme year 2016-17 is closed to reaching its limit or might have reached. Which means The visa issuance would start happening in bulk by July 2017


I fully agree with this.


----------



## mctowel

I just did some research in the 2016 june/july trends on immitracker and observed that there were about 33 grants issued in the whole of June, meanwhile, there were about 36 grants in 4th july and 46 grants in the first two working days of July. High numbers continied throughout july. In addition, there were no grants issued in the last two weeks of June. 
Moreover, a good number of backlogged applications from 2015 and up to first 3 months of 2016 were issued grants in the July, espescially in the first week. Most of these backlogs already had CO contacts. 
Similar trends can also be observed in the 2015 data.

It is reasonably safe to say that we can be optimistic to a certain extent, that majority of us will receive our grants in July. Before then, a few might get lucky in some odd days, but there is more certainty in hoping for July.

Best wishes to everyone

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramarajan_me

vikaschandra said:


> Most of the applicants waiting for visa grant can start looking froward for it in couple of months time. Seeing the grants getting dried up in past few weeks it looks like the visa ceiling for the programme year 2016-17 is closed to reaching its limit or might have reached. Which means The visa issuance would start happening in bulk by July 2017


Are there ceiling for visa grants as well..? I have only heard it for the amount of invitation they give out.. 
Less invitation means less cases to deal with during year end.. And there are plenty of backlogs from last April, May timelines. Why can't they take time to clear those applicantions in the meantime.?? 

Also by seeing previous year's history not many backlogs get cleared during may, June time.. DIBP is such a mystery..


----------



## summy1986

Why no visa grants in recent days ?
Anybody


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel

summy1986 said:


> Why no visa grants in recent days ?
> Anybody
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably because the quota for the year is almost exhausted. Lets wait till July.


----------



## mctowel

ramarajan_me said:


> Are there ceiling for visa grants as well..? I have only heard it for the amount of invitation they give out..
> Less invitation means less cases to deal with during year end.. And there are plenty of backlogs from last April, May timelines. Why can't they take time to clear those applicantions in the meantime.??
> 
> Also by seeing previous year's history not many backlogs get cleared during may, June time.. DIBP is such a mystery..


But a lot got cleared in July. We can be hopeful


----------



## rvd

ps01 said:


> My friend approached the HR and they denied him any such document , so he wrote the complete format on a black A4 size Paper and got it signed by his line manager and not on the company letter head ...The CO contacted the head office which is in another state and asked them to verify the document and confirm if the line manager has the authority to issue such letters. My friend works in a multi national company with more than 5,000 employees, and HR's in such companies are tight asses...it took him some time to find out who my friend and the line manager is, they replied all in affirmative but again said no body has the right to issue such letters except for us.
> 
> The whole point of providing this letter was to ensure the CO does not call the HR but his line manager directly , but they went the other way around.


I think your friend can explain the whole story in a letter and submit it CO. COs will definitely know about these situations since this is not the only company who rejects like this.

CO may understand the situation and when all other documents are supporting he will definitely grant the Visa. 

Previously one posted preferably Aus1984 (if I am not wrong) he was in the same situation I should say even more because he submitted on letterhead with his line manager's signature. Later same happened as your friend's case. Then he apologized and requested his higher management(superior to HR) to get letter from HR. He got the Visa grant also.

Hope for the best.


----------



## summy1986

mctowel said:


> Probably because the quota for the year is almost exhausted. Lets wait till July.




Still there has to be some movement, many occupations are still open. My quota not exhausted yet. I am still waiting in 263312


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

summy1986 said:


> My quota not exhausted yet. I am still waiting in 263312
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no such ceiling of occupations after the invite. The occupation ceilings are for the invite only. There is a ceiling of Visa grant for a year but that does not related to the occupations.


----------



## summy1986

rvd said:


> There is no such ceiling of occupations after the invite. The occupation ceilings are for the invite only. There is a ceiling of Visa grant for a year but that does not related to the occupations.




Well, i guess number of invites should not be great than grants for the year.
Are you sure they have different quota for grants and invites ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

summy1986 said:


> Well, i guess number of invites should not be great than grants for the year.
> Are you sure they have different quota for grants and invites ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not sure but there is definitely a cap is available for Visa grant based on the following from DIBP's fact sheet:

General Skilled Migration (GSM)
The General Skilled Migration (GSM) category outcome for 2015–16 was 72,840 places
(56.7 per cent of the Skill stream). GSM is comprised of three categories:
• Skilled Independent, with an outcome of 43,994 places;
• State and Territory Nominated with an outcome of 24,650 places; and
• Skilled Regional with 4196 places.
The GSM pipeline at 30 June 2016 was 25,798 persons, a decrease of 45.9 per cent from
47,716 persons at 30 June 2015. A cap was set for a number of GSM visas to clients outside
Australia, which took effect on 22 September 2015. The cap set the maximum number of places
which could be granted in 2015-16 for the visa subclasses Skilled Independent (subclass 175),
Skilled Sponsored (subclass 176) and Skilled Regional Sponsored (subclass 475). While some
applications in these visa subclasses were finalised in 2015, those not finalised before
22 September 2015 were taken not to have been made and as such were removed from the GSM
pipeline. 

Source: https://www.border.gov.au/Reportsan...istics/2015-16-migration-programme-report.pdf


----------



## mctowel

summy1986 said:


> Still there has to be some movement, many occupations are still open. My quota not exhausted yet. I am still waiting in 263312
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Visa grants is independent of occupation and points. Those are skill select criteria for ITA. Visa grants has a lot to do with other non skilled related profiles, such as nationality, company, documents, character, integrity, changes in application and other perculiar circumstances.

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramarajan_me

mctowel said:


> Visa grants is independent of occupation and points. Those are skill select criteria for ITA. Visa grants has a lot to do with other non skilled related profiles, such as nationality, company, documents, character, integrity, changes in application and other perculiar circumstances.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


If Visa grants are independent of invitation, why can't DIBP take action and clear out all the backlogs from last May and before.. Less invitation end of year means less incoming applications.. So they will have enough time to clear all the backlogs from applicants who had been waiting for a year or more.. Its their choice..

But going by the looks of it, not many backlogs get cleared during this dry season..


----------



## rvd

ramarajan_me said:


> If Visa grants are independent of invitation, why can't DIBP take action and clear out all the backlogs from last May and before.. Less invitation end of year means less incoming applications.. So they will have enough time to clear all the backlogs from applicants who had been waiting for a year or more.. Its their choice..
> 
> But going by the looks of it, not many backlogs get cleared during this dry season..



Logically they can clear the old applications/new applications only by July since it is dry season due to visa grant cap might have reached or about to reach.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12437521-post30781.html


----------



## taylorman

rvd said:


> . The cap set the maximum number of places
> which could be granted in 2015-16 for the visa subclasses Skilled Independent (subclass 175),
> Skilled Sponsored (subclass 176) and Skilled Regional Sponsored (subclass 475). While some
> applications in these visa subclasses were finalised in 2015, those not finalised before
> 22 September 2015 were taken not to have been made and as such were removed from the GSM
> pipeline.
> 
> Source: https://www.border.gov.au/Reportsan...istics/2015-16-migration-programme-report.pdf


Two questions:

1. So is there a possibility that 189 visas will be included just as 176 and 475 were?
2. What happens to the money if visas are "removed from the pipeline"?


----------



## rvd

taylorman said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1. So is there a possibility that 189 visas will be included just as 176 and 475 were?
> 2. What happens to the money if visas are "removed from the pipeline"?


Please refer you will get more info:

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/176-
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/CapandCease


----------



## summy1986

From above discussion it can be said that if number of visa grant quota for 2016-17 is completed, there should not be anymore grants till 30June.
And if we see some grants than we can expect that either quota is not over or there is no such thing.
However, i can see it never happened in 2015-16 and 2014-15....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

summy1986 said:


> From above discussion it can be said that if number of visa grant quota for 2016-17 is completed, there should not be anymore grants till 30June.
> And if we see some grants than we can expect that either quota is not over or there is no such thing.
> However, i can see it never happened in 2015-16 and 2014-15....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We cannot say that visa grant quota for 2016-17 is completed but it may about to reach its maximum limit. So number of visa grants may significantly low till July.

Certainly visa grant cap is there but no information about the available limit unlike invites.

Many experts already mentioned that they see lot of people got delay emails from DIBP during June previous years; however, I assume this year there may not be any such emails rather the global processing times will be altered according the limit available and DIBP's workload.


----------



## summy1986

rvd said:


> We cannot say that visa grant quota for 2016-17 is completed but it may about to reach its maximum limit. So number of visa grants may significantly low till July.
> 
> Certainly visa grant cap is there but no information about the available limit unlike invites.
> 
> Many experts already mentioned that they see lot of people got delay emails from DIBP during June previous years; however, I assume this year there may not be any such emails rather the global processing times will be altered according the limit available and DIBP's workload.




Lets see, BTW, i got AHC verification call on 13 April 2017, and my occupation quota is not over yet.

Applied : 24 Aug 2016
No co contact yet
Emp Verification : 9 Feb 2017
AHC call : 13 April 2017
Grant : hoping to get it soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

summy1986 said:


> Lets see, BTW, i got AHC verification call on 13 April 2017, and my occupation quota is not over yet.
> 
> Applied : 24 Aug 2016
> No co contact yet
> Emp Verification : 9 Feb 2017
> AHC call : 13 April 2017
> Grant : hoping to get it soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear, I think again you got confused with quota. 

Can you tell me how you are saying your occupation quota is not over yet. Can you say from where you got this information.


----------



## summy1986

rvd said:


> Dear, I think again you got confused with quota.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me how you are saying your occupation quota is not over yet. Can you say from where you got this information.




I agree , I can check only ITA quota, but I am just expecting that if ITA quota is not over yet, that might be possible that visa quota is not over yet. I wish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

summy1986 said:


> I agree , I can check only ITA quota, but I am just expecting that if ITA quota is not over yet, that might be possible that visa quota is not over yet. I wish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Visa quota and Invite quota is totally different.

Logically all the invites from quota will not converted into visa grants so there will be different quotas for invites and grants.

I too wish that visa grant quota should not get over.

Hope for the best.


----------



## rvd

summy1986 said:


> I agree , I can check only ITA quota, but I am just expecting that if ITA quota is not over yet, that might be possible that visa quota is not over yet. I wish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


By the way what is job code.


----------



## summy1986

rvd said:


> Visa quota and Invite quota is totally different.
> 
> 
> 
> Logically all the invites from quota will not converted into visa grants so there will be different quotas for invites and grants.
> 
> 
> 
> I too wish that visa grant quota should not get over.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope for the best.



What is your time line ??



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

summy1986 said:


> What is your time line ??
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ACS - 261312 - 10th June 2016
PTE - 04th Aug 2016 
EOI - 08th Aug 2016 - (60+5) 
VIC Applied - 09th Aug 2016 
Ack from VIC- 07th Sep 2016 
ITA: 12th Dec 2016 
VISA Lodge - 11th Jan 2017 
PCC, Medical, Front loaded all docs : Jan 12th - 27th 2017 
Status: Received


----------



## sultan_azam

summy1986 said:


> From above discussion it can be said that if number of visa grant quota for 2016-17 is completed, there should not be anymore grants till 30June.
> And if we see some grants than we can expect that either quota is not over or there is no such thing.
> However, i can see it never happened in 2015-16 and 2014-15....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


just for information, I and many others witnessed it during 2015-16


----------



## superman1

Hello guys,

I have couple of questions. Please guide.

1. I am applying for 189 , ACS assesment +ve , currently i have 55 points for ICT business analyst 261111 , attempted PTE 3 times to get 65 in each but missing on either one of the modules. Should i try IELTS? 

2. my agent told me ICT business analyst 261111 requirement points has been changed from 60 to 70. Is that true? i tried to look into the new CSOL, SOL list but couldnt find the answer

Please help.

Thanks in advance


----------



## rvd

superman1 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have couple of questions. Please guide.
> 
> 1. I am applying for 189 , ACS assesment +ve , currently i have 55 points for ICT business analyst 261111 , attempted PTE 3 times to get 65 in each but missing on either one of the modules. Should i try IELTS?
> 
> 2. my agent told me ICT business analyst 261111 requirement points has been changed from 60 to 70. Is that true? i tried to look into the new CSOL, SOL list but couldnt find the answer
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks in advance


1. Many felt PTE is easier than IELTS (It depends on each individuals); trying IELTS is not a bad idea it is totally depend on your preparation.

2. YES your agent is correct.

ICT Business and ​System Analysts is required 70 points to get invite under 189. Check the below link:

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-april-2017-round-results.aspx


----------



## summy1986

rvd said:


> By the way what is job code.




Its 263312
Telecom Network Engineer 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafai

If i have already lodged my application but my occupation is removed from the 2017-2018 sol list will it affect me?


----------



## ramarajan_me

Rafai said:


> If i have already lodged my application but my occupation is removed from the 2017-2018 sol list will it affect me?


I don't think it would.. The occupation criteria is only for sending out the invites.. I myself an example.. Got an invite last april and my occupation was out-of the list during July release..


----------



## RUIS

rvd said:


> 1. Many felt PTE is easier than IELTS (It depends on each individuals); trying IELTS is not a bad idea it is totally depend on your preparation.
> 
> 2. YES your agent is correct.
> 
> ICT Business and ​System Analysts is required 70 points to get invite under 189. Check the below link:
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-april-2017-round-results.aspx


Hey, I wasn't aware that ICT BA now requires 70 points to get invite under 189.
In that case, the EOI I submitted yesterday with 65 points, will it get rejected?


----------



## srik46

summy1986 said:


> Still there has to be some movement, many occupations are still open. My quota not exhausted yet. I am still waiting in 263312
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hello how do you check if your quota is open ? Can you send any link ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srik46

Hello guys. Any mechanical engineers awaiting their grants here ??? I applied on October 16th 2016. 

I have question on that "your place in queue" tab in Immitracker site. That value keeps changing like from 60 to 400 all of a sudden. Can anyone tell if that value is right ? I mean it kinda gives us some belief. But still I don't understand why that value keeps changing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subz.finwiz

RUIS said:


> Hey, I wasn't aware that ICT BA now requires 70 points to get invite under 189.
> In that case, the EOI I submitted yesterday with 65 points, will it get rejected?


no no , not at all. ICT BA cut off is 65. In DIBP site you see 70, because last round the quota was only around 60 or less , hence there was no 65 pointer who qualified as all of them was taken by 70 pointers. This is a specific case during Mar 2017 invite round as the quota reached to its ceiling.

Otherwise, in every invite, you will see few 70 pointers + a bunch of 65 pointers who will get the invite as a pro-rata basis.
Please wait and watch, after July once 3-4 rounds of invites are done, all 70 pointers will be gone & it will start with 65 pointers with earlier EOI date.

So to answer your qn: 65 is still a good chance to get an invite for ICT BA.


----------



## taylorman

srik46 said:


> Hello guys. Any mechanical engineers awaiting their grants here ??? I applied on October 16th 2016.
> 
> I have question on that "your place in queue" tab in Immitracker site. That value keeps changing like from 60 to 400 all of a sudden. Can anyone tell if that value is right ? I mean it kinda gives us some belief. But still I don't understand why that value keeps changing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude ! me!:drum:


----------



## RUIS

subz.finwiz said:


> no no , not at all. ICT BA cut off is 65. In DIBP site you see 70, because last round the quota was only around 60 or less , hence there was no 65 pointer who qualified as all of them was taken by 70 pointers. This is a specific case during Mar 2017 invite round as the quota reached to its ceiling.
> 
> Otherwise, in every invite, you will see few 70 pointers + a bunch of 65 pointers who will get the invite as a pro-rata basis.
> Please wait and watch, after July once 3-4 rounds of invites are done, all 70 pointers will be gone & it will start with 65 pointers with earlier EOI date.
> 
> So to answer your qn: 65 is still a good chance to get an invite for ICT BA.


Oh thanks a lot for the clarification.
It's really helpful!


----------



## andreyx108b

ramarajan_me said:


> Are there ceiling for visa grants as well..? I have only heard it for the amount of invitation they give out..
> Less invitation means less cases to deal with during year end.. And there are plenty of backlogs from last April, May timelines. Why can't they take time to clear those applicantions in the meantime.??
> 
> Also by seeing previous year's history not many backlogs get cleared during may, June time.. DIBP is such a mystery..




There is an annual limit for visas to be issued. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

summy1986 said:


> From above discussion it can be said that if number of visa grant quota for 2016-17 is completed, there should not be anymore grants till 30June.
> And if we see some grants than we can expect that either quota is not over or there is no such thing.
> However, i can see it never happened in 2015-16 and 2014-15....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Limit was reached in 2015 and 2016. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Rafai said:


> If i have already lodged my application but my occupation is removed from the 2017-2018 sol list will it affect me?


i dont think that should affect your visa application


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Hi friends!!

I have 65 points Industrial Engineer 233511,
This time the quota for 2335 group has been full, and the date of last draw shows that EOI with DOF 19 nov 2016 with 65 points has been invited.

Now my query is that what are my chances of being getting invited in year 2017-2018 ?
In which draw can I expect the invite?
Should i try for superior english?


----------



## Rohlek

Hello everyone ! 

Very happy to announce that me and my wife have received our grants today after a very long wait of 9 months. It suddenly strikes me that this is the easiest of all the stages and that I need to put on a lot of effort from now. The IED is however very short, just 3 months. Me and my wife are planning to just make an entry at first and then plan for the final move. The interesting part is that my wife is also 3 months pregnant at the moment. 
I'm a lil confused as to whether make the move now or wait for our child to be born in India. 

Wishing all my friends here a speedy grant. Looks like the grants have still not dried up for this financial year. Keep your hopes alive ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khan4344

Rohlek said:


> Hello everyone !
> 
> Very happy to announce that me and my wife have received our grants today after a very long wait of 9 months. It suddenly strikes me that this is the easiest of all the stages and that I need to put on a lot of effort from now. The IED is however very short, just 3 months. Me and my wife are planning to just make an entry at first and then plan for the final move. The interesting part is that my wife is also 3 months pregnant at the moment.
> I'm a lil confused as to whether make the move now or wait for our child to be born in India.
> 
> Wishing all my friends here a speedy grant. Looks like the grants have still not dried up for this financial year. Keep your hopes alive !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations bro. What was your occupation??????


----------



## Reejh

Rohlek said:


> Hello everyone !
> 
> Very happy to announce that me and my wife have received our grants today after a very long wait of 9 months. It suddenly strikes me that this is the easiest of all the stages and that I need to put on a lot of effort from now. The IED is however very short, just 3 months. Me and my wife are planning to just make an entry at first and then plan for the final move. The interesting part is that my wife is also 3 months pregnant at the moment.
> I'm a lil confused as to whether make the move now or wait for our child to be born in India.
> 
> Wishing all my friends here a speedy grant. Looks like the grants have still not dried up for this financial year. Keep your hopes alive !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh great bro...congrats


----------



## ramarajan_me

Rohlek said:


> Hello everyone !
> 
> Very happy to announce that me and my wife have received our grants today after a very long wait of 9 months. It suddenly strikes me that this is the easiest of all the stages and that I need to put on a lot of effort from now. The IED is however very short, just 3 months. Me and my wife are planning to just make an entry at first and then plan for the final move. The interesting part is that my wife is also 3 months pregnant at the moment.
> I'm a lil confused as to whether make the move now or wait for our child to be born in India.
> 
> Wishing all my friends here a speedy grant. Looks like the grants have still not dried up for this financial year. Keep your hopes alive !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats buddy for both the good news..!!
Always a pleasure seeing people getting the grant after a long wait..
Can you please explain us about your employment verification if so any occurred..?


----------



## taylorman

Rohlek said:


> Hello everyone !
> 
> Very happy to announce that me and my wife have received our grants today after a very long wait of 9 months. It suddenly strikes me that this is the easiest of all the stages and that I need to put on a lot of effort from now. The IED is however very short, just 3 months. Me and my wife are planning to just make an entry at first and then plan for the final move. The interesting part is that my wife is also 3 months pregnant at the moment.
> I'm a lil confused as to whether make the move now or wait for our child to be born in India.
> 
> Wishing all my friends here a speedy grant. Looks like the grants have still not dried up for this financial year. Keep your hopes alive !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!

Any employment verification for you?

Please post your timeline.


----------



## rvd

Rohlek said:


> Hello everyone !
> 
> Very happy to announce that me and my wife have received our grants today after a very long wait of 9 months. It suddenly strikes me that this is the easiest of all the stages and that I need to put on a lot of effort from now. The IED is however very short, just 3 months. Me and my wife are planning to just make an entry at first and then plan for the final move. The interesting part is that my wife is also 3 months pregnant at the moment.
> I'm a lil confused as to whether make the move now or wait for our child to be born in India.
> 
> Wishing all my friends here a speedy grant. Looks like the grants have still not dried up for this financial year. Keep your hopes alive !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Congrats Rohlek! Best wishes for your future. 

Pls can u update your case on myimmitracker. Thanks

Just an observation from April 2017 I see that GSM Brisbane is trying to clear pending cases. I hope they finalize all 2016 cases by June.



Rohlek said:


> Hello everyone !
> 
> Very happy to announce that me and my wife have received our grants today after a very long wait of 9 months. It suddenly strikes me that this is the easiest of all the stages and that I need to put on a lot of effort from now. The IED is however very short, just 3 months. Me and my wife are planning to just make an entry at first and then plan for the final move. The interesting part is that my wife is also 3 months pregnant at the moment.
> I'm a lil confused as to whether make the move now or wait for our child to be born in India.
> 
> Wishing all my friends here a speedy grant. Looks like the grants have still not dried up for this financial year. Keep your hopes alive !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Rohlek said:


> Hello everyone !
> 
> Very happy to announce that me and my wife have received our grants today after a very long wait of 9 months. It suddenly strikes me that this is the easiest of all the stages and that I need to put on a lot of effort from now. The IED is however very short, just 3 months. Me and my wife are planning to just make an entry at first and then plan for the final move. The interesting part is that my wife is also 3 months pregnant at the moment.
> I'm a lil confused as to whether make the move now or wait for our child to be born in India.
> 
> Wishing all my friends here a speedy grant. Looks like the grants have still not dried up for this financial year. Keep your hopes alive !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



hey Rohlek... congratulations for the visa grant


----------



## raja79

ethical.prodigy said:


> Congrats Rohlek! Best wishes for your future.
> 
> Pls can u update your case on myimmitracker. Thanks
> 
> Just an observation from April 2017 I see that GSM Brisbane is trying to clear pending cases. I hope they finalize all 2016 cases by June.


i am still stuck with team brisbane 

congrats rohlek .atleast your patience testing is over finally 

87 days since employment verification fiasco no CO contact no NJ so far :frusty:

GRANT ME IN OR KICK ME OUT


----------



## SmartB

Congratulations on the grant.


----------



## ramarajan_me

raja79 said:


> i am still stuck with team brisbane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats rohlek .atleast your patience testing is over finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 87 days since employment verification fiasco no CO contact no NJ so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRANT ME IN OR KICK ME OUT




There are quite a few people that are struck with Brisbane team. 35 days since employment verification. 340 days since visa lodge.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

*hi*



ramarajan_me said:


> There are quite a few people that are struck with Brisbane team. 35 days since employment verification. 340 days since visa lodge.


How did your employment verification happened? phone or mail or visit


----------



## Moneyjheeta

raja79 said:


> i am still stuck with team brisbane
> 
> congrats rohlek .atleast your patience testing is over finally
> 
> 87 days since employment verification fiasco no CO contact no NJ so far :frusty:
> 
> GRANT ME IN OR KICK ME OUT


How did your employment verification happened?


----------



## Chunkz

Hello Everyone - My verification was done today via phone. I applied on 9th September 2016 and after 9 months, My HR got the call and after 15 minutes, I got the verification call. It was an Indian guy.

The call was fine but then he asked my Employee ID. When I told him, he mentioned that there was a discrepancy in my employee ID in my salary slips for 3 months with current employer. Which was a typo basically. I asked him what should I do, he said that I need to upload the bank statement for last 3 years with this company. Now, I have a different address in the bank account and different in my passport. I need to get the address updated in my statement now.

Just wanted to know, how will this affect my case with CO since there were mismatches in the final documents. Also, by when can I upload the docs? I did ask him casually and he said you can upload by Monday. I only have one day to get my address updated in bank.

As a background for the verification - He asked me my 

D.O.B
My daughter's name
My designation
My roles and responsibilities
My CTC
Duration with current company. 
Employee ID - and then the rest of the things I mentioned above.

I asked my MARA agent and he said that I should have a letter from HR on letterhead to admit the typo on salary slip for the Employee ID and also the updated address in bank statement.

I guess my case just got messed up. Any thoughts?

Thanks
Varun


----------



## Rohlek

My timeline 

Occupational code:233211 visa189
8.5: IELTS band score
14th July 2016: EOI submitted
20th July 2016: received invite
3rd August 2016: PR application lodged
03rd August 2016: form 18 submitted
9th August 2016: medicals completed
12th August 2016: PCC applied
16th August 2016: medicals submitted
18th August 2016: PCC received
22nd August 2016: case officer assigned
Required documents: PCC and proof of marriage
25th August 2016: PCC and proof of marriage submitted
05th may 2017: visa granted

No job verification was conducted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raja79

Rohlek said:


> My timeline
> 
> Occupational code:233211 visa189
> 8.5: IELTS band score
> 14th July 2016: EOI submitted
> 20th July 2016: received invite
> 3rd August 2016: PR application lodged
> 03rd August 2016: form 18 submitted
> 9th August 2016: medicals completed
> 12th August 2016: PCC applied
> 16th August 2016: medicals submitted
> 18th August 2016: PCC received
> 22nd August 2016: case officer assigned
> Required documents: PCC and proof of marriage
> 25th August 2016: PCC and proof of marriage submitted
> 05th may 2017: visa granted
> 
> No job verification was conducted
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats rohlek .best of luck for future 

looking at your timeline it looks pretty similar to mine

i lodged my app on 3rd aug 2016 and CO was assigned on 22nd aug 2016.same as yours .

employment verification happened in my case on 8th feb 2017 .since then no update .


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Hi, Thanks for sharing. I think it went pretty well. You clarified and also as long as you can justify by providing additional evidence the case will go smooth. Good luck! I think you will get grant soon.





Chunkz said:


> Hello Everyone - My verification was done today via phone. I applied on 9th September 2016 and after 9 months, My HR got the call and after 15 minutes, I got the verification call. It was an Indian guy.
> 
> The call was fine but then he asked my Employee ID. When I told him, he mentioned that there was a discrepancy in my employee ID in my salary slips for 3 months with current employer. Which was a typo basically. I asked him what should I do, he said that I need to upload the bank statement for last 3 years with this company. Now, I have a different address in the bank account and different in my passport. I need to get the address updated in my statement now.
> 
> Just wanted to know, how will this affect my case with CO since there were mismatches in the final documents. Also, by when can I upload the docs? I did ask him casually and he said you can upload by Monday. I only have one day to get my address updated in bank.
> 
> As a background for the verification - He asked me my
> 
> D.O.B
> My daughter's name
> My designation
> My roles and responsibilities
> My CTC
> Duration with current company.
> Employee ID - and then the rest of the things I mentioned above.
> 
> I asked my MARA agent and he said that I should have a letter from HR on letterhead to admit the typo on salary slip for the Employee ID and also the updated address in bank statement.
> 
> I guess my case just got messed up. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks
> Varun


----------



## ramarajan_me

Moneyjheeta said:


> How did your employment verification happened? phone or mail or visit


Through mail. AHC sent a mail to my HR verifying the authenticity of the rnr letter, payslips provided by me. And it was positive (i guess so). :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vk_jay

No verification calls. I used to call them every month once to their call centre. Now that number is not available.. Anyways its just a call centre. The information they have you can get from immiaccount. I had sent a mail last week. Hope something happens.


----------



## kct22

Hi All,

I have filed a complaint on 25 April and today I got the below acknowledge. Any 
chance of getting visa soon?

Dear Mr XXXX

The Department of Immigration and Border Protection has received your feedback on 25 April 2017. Feedback on our processes and services is important and we thank you for bringing this matter to our attention.

This matter has been referred to the relevant business area for action. We aim to provide a response within 15 working days of this email.

Your Feedback Case Number is IMMI-XXXX. You should quote this number in any further enquiries relating to this matter.

Yours sincerely




XXXX
Global Feedback Unit
Department of Immigration and Border Protection


----------



## Rohlek

raja79 said:


> congrats rohlek .best of luck for future
> 
> 
> 
> looking at your timeline it looks pretty similar to mine
> 
> 
> 
> i lodged my app on 3rd aug 2016 and CO was assigned on 22nd aug 2016.same as yours .
> 
> 
> 
> employment verification happened in my case on 8th feb 2017 .since then no update .




Don't worry .. I'm sure yours must be coming soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel

For those of you questioning the proposed yearly visa cap on whether it exists or not. Apart from the reports of delay mails, and instances it was said on dibp website, there is another explanation.

Some people are wondering whether there is a yearly PR visa cap or quota and if there is one, why will it be less than the issued ITAs, since there are still invites to be issue till july, yet many from april have not been granted.

Have you wondered that for every invite, there are families and dependents that get PR along? So one person can include wife and two kids and even dependent siblings in some cases. DIBP doesn't have fore knowledge of the number of dependents that accompany each ITA at the start of the year, so the best (and common sense control measure) solution is to keep a migration quota to control and limit the total PR issued for the year. So, its a high possibility that many people who have gotten grants had many accompanying dependents. 

In essense, the invitation quota is primarily skill dependent per occupation, which does not account for accompanying family. Hence, visas issued cannot be equal to and would probably be more than the ITAs and thus, visa quota makes sense for control.


----------



## mctowel

summy1986 said:


> I agree , I can check only ITA quota, but I am just expecting that if ITA quota is not over yet, that might be possible that visa quota is not over yet. I wish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, factor in the dependents and family that accompany one invite. The invite quota and visa quota cannot be the same

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Chunkz said:


> Hello Everyone - My verification was done today via phone. I applied on 9th September 2016 and after 9 months, My HR got the call and after 15 minutes, I got the verification call. It was an Indian guy.
> 
> The call was fine but then he asked my Employee ID. When I told him, he mentioned that there was a discrepancy in my employee ID in my salary slips for 3 months with current employer. Which was a typo basically. I asked him what should I do, he said that I need to upload the bank statement for last 3 years with this company. Now, I have a different address in the bank account and different in my passport. I need to get the address updated in my statement now.
> 
> Just wanted to know, how will this affect my case with CO since there were mismatches in the final documents. Also, by when can I upload the docs? I did ask him casually and he said you can upload by Monday. I only have one day to get my address updated in bank.
> 
> As a background for the verification - He asked me my
> 
> D.O.B
> My daughter's name
> My designation
> My roles and responsibilities
> My CTC
> Duration with current company.
> Employee ID - and then the rest of the things I mentioned above.
> 
> I asked my MARA agent and he said that I should have a letter from HR on letterhead to admit the typo on salary slip for the Employee ID and also the updated address in bank statement.
> 
> I guess my case just got messed up. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks
> Varun




It seems to be straightforward- you will upload the evidence to clarify the matter and support your claim and in theory it should get quickly resolved. 

It may take 8-16 weeks for CO to review.

You need to upload it asap - next week?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

I dont think the annual cap on visas has been reached. 

I spoke to a few agents - seems like due to recent changes within immigration rules, it created a lot of work for them, i am confident DIBP is in the same situation and under pressure to cope with paper work arising from the changes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunkz

andreyx108b said:


> It seems to be straightforward- you will upload the evidence to clarify the matter and support your claim and in theory it should get quickly resolved.
> 
> It may take 8-16 weeks for CO to review.
> 
> You need to upload it asap - next week?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He was calm and composed when I asked that by when should I upload, he said you could do it by Monday (again, he sounded like it could be later as well). I did not ask if I can do it later since I did not want to have a negative impact.

I am going to get all the stuff reqd. By today and will hopefully upload by Monday. 

Thanks

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunkz

Chunkz said:


> He was calm and composed when I asked that by when should I upload, he said you could do it by Monday (again, he sounded like it could be later as well). I did not ask if I can do it later since I did not want to have a negative impact.
> 
> I am going to get all the stuff reqd. By today and will hopefully upload by Monday.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Just came back from the bank, looks like it will take minimum 3-4 business days for them to get the address updated and I cannot upload the evidence before Tuesday/ Wednesday next week. What should I say to the guy if he calls back again on Monday/ Tuesday?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Chunkz said:


> Just came back from the bank, looks like it will take minimum 3-4 business days for them to get the address updated and I cannot upload the evidence before Tuesday/ Wednesday next week. What should I say to the guy if he calls back again on Monday/ Tuesday?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


As stated by the mara agent try to get the letter from Hr which states the about the typo and upload it/send it to DIBP official. 
I do not think the address thing would matter if it is different on passport and bank statement as one maybe from a different state where the passport was iasued and could be living and working in a different state/city wherein the person would be required to give the current address proof for bank account. 
As of now you have made the request and nothing much can be done at this front since it is with the bank so try for the letter from HR or just get thr statements and upload it.
What about taxation documents have you provided them as evidence?


----------



## Chunkz

vikaschandra said:


> As stated by the mara agent try to get the letter from Hr which states the about the typo and upload it/send it to DIBP official.
> I do not think the address thing would matter if it is different on passport and bank statement as one maybe from a different state where the passport was iasued and could be living and working in a different state/city wherein the person would be required to give the current address proof for bank account.
> As of now you have made the request and nothing much can be done at this front since it is with the bank so try for the letter from HR or just get thr statements and upload it.
> What about taxation documents have you provided them as evidence?


Yes, all the other docs have been provided already. Thanks for the other suggestions.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

I see these as a positive movement on your case. This kind of mistakes are common and it will not new to DIBP.

Go ahead as your agent suggested. It will work. Most probably he will not call you back in this short notice since they know the processes more than the applicants. 



Chunkz said:


> Hello Everyone - My verification was done today via phone. I applied on 9th September 2016 and after 9 months, My HR got the call and after 15 minutes, I got the verification call. It was an Indian guy.
> 
> The call was fine but then he asked my Employee ID. When I told him, he mentioned that there was a discrepancy in my employee ID in my salary slips for 3 months with current employer. Which was a typo basically. I asked him what should I do, he said that I need to upload the bank statement for last 3 years with this company. Now, I have a different address in the bank account and different in my passport. I need to get the address updated in my statement now.
> 
> Just wanted to know, how will this affect my case with CO since there were mismatches in the final documents. Also, by when can I upload the docs? I did ask him casually and he said you can upload by Monday. I only have one day to get my address updated in bank.
> 
> As a background for the verification - He asked me my
> 
> D.O.B
> My daughter's name
> My designation
> My roles and responsibilities
> My CTC
> Duration with current company.
> Employee ID - and then the rest of the things I mentioned above.
> 
> I asked my MARA agent and he said that I should have a letter from HR on letterhead to admit the typo on salary slip for the Employee ID and also the updated address in bank statement.
> 
> I guess my case just got messed up. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks
> Varun


----------



## Rafai

Will there be employment verification if I am not claiming any points for work experience?


----------



## sultan_azam

Rafai said:


> Will there be employment verification if I am not claiming any points for work experience?


99% No, 1% yes


----------



## andreyx108b

sultan_azam said:


> 99% No, 1% yes




At the same time there is not a single confirmed case  only rumors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

andreyx108b said:


> At the same time there is not a single confirmed case  only rumors.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1-2 month back there was a guy who posted on forum about AHC calling his manager, he havnt claimed any experience points, still got a call from AHC

i am not able to recall the name of that guy


----------



## hari_it_ram

Definitely not a rumor  In last 1 year I saw 3 to 4 cases 



andreyx108b said:


> At the same time there is not a single confirmed case  only rumors.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

hari_it_ram said:


> Definitely not a rumor  In last 1 year I saw 3 to 4 cases


Can you point me to them? To confirmed one, where the applicant confirmed it. 

I only saw "sisters boyfriend who's dad applied back in 2015 had got it"  

Sorry, i ain't taking it. 

Moreover after discussion with many agent's i know exactly why DIBP does not do it and never will.


----------



## sultan_azam

andreyx108b said:


> Can you point me to them? To confirmed one, where the applicant confirmed it.
> 
> I only saw "sisters boyfriend who's dad applied back in 2015 had got it"
> 
> Sorry, i ain't taking it.
> 
> Moreover after discussion with many agent's i know exactly why DIBP does not do it and never will.


i wish i could remember the name of guy who shared it on forum, that would have cleared the thing


----------



## rvd

sultan_azam said:


> 1-2 month back there was a guy who posted on forum about AHC calling his manager, he havnt claimed any experience points, still got a call from AHC
> 
> i am not able to recall the name of that guy


Yes I do remember one guy has posted that he got verification and not claim points for experience.


----------



## hari_it_ram

andreyx108b said:


> Can you point me to them? To confirmed one, where the applicant confirmed it.
> 
> 
> 
> I only saw "sisters boyfriend who's dad applied back in 2015 had got it"
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, i ain't taking it.
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover after discussion with many agent's i know exactly why DIBP does not do it and never will.




I will be really glad if DIBP never verifies unclaimed exp which will reduce our background verification timeline, however, it seems "very few" have been unlucky. Will definitely point to the thread/post if I can get hold of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## sultan_azam

rvd said:


> Yes I do remember one guy has posted that he got verification and not claim points for experience.


yeah, do you remember name of that guy ??


----------



## andreyx108b

As i said i have seen a few such claimees, but on further questions they either disappeared or clarified that it wasnt them. 

I think i know who you refer to, but he left the forum and his statements were not clear - we have already "argued" about his case  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

andreyx108b said:


> As i said i have seen a few such claimees, but on further questions they either disappeared or clarified that it wasnt them.
> 
> I think i know who you refer to, but he left the forum and his statements were not clear - we have already "argued" about his case
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes, i remember and may be the guy was in depression and left the forum,

i think he will comeback to write his story once he gets through with his tough circumstances

moreover, at that time i didnt found it appropriate to ping him and ask to confirm as he sounded life in huge depression


----------



## rvd

sultan_azam said:


> yeah, do you remember name of that guy ??


I did not remember, still I tried to search for that message but unable to locate it. If I get I will post it. 

But while checking this I have looked back many grant stories that gave a nice feel as we could not see many now.


----------



## sultan_azam

rvd said:


> I did not remember, still I tried to search for that message but unable to locate it. If I get I will post it.
> 
> But while checking this I have looked back many grant stories that gave a nice feel as we could not see many now.


thanks for taking the pain to search..

yeah, grants have decreased as of now for many reasons, 

we can be hopeful in July


----------



## Reejh

I hold visitor visa and I am from India, can I apply for Student Visa onshore?
Thanks


----------



## Reejh

Reejh said:


> I hold visitor visa and I am from India, can I apply for Student Visa onshore?
> Thanks


 I am tired off waiting PR grant although I know there are people who have waited more than me and still waiting.


----------



## harmeet_gr

you will get visa dont worry. its on the way


----------



## harmeet_gr

ramanjot kaur said:


> 1.5 month passed to physical verification no update yet.
> Waiting since March 2016.
> Whats going on with my application?????


you will get visa raman


----------



## alisadaf88

Hi Guys,

I applied for my subclass 189 visa in Feb 2016 and then did my medicals and PCC in March 2016. Since there were some scars in my lungs so I was asked to go for Sputum tests in May 2016, the results of which were available in July 2016. The sputum test results were negative but on subsequent x-ray of my lungs, it showed that the scars had increased. So I was asked by the panel doctor to complete tuberculosis treatment. My 6 month treatment finally completed in January 2017 and after that I again had to undergo sputum tests and my final reports were uploaded and clearance provided by MOC in April 2017.
I finally received mail from CO on April 28, to submit health undertaking form 815. I have submitted the same.

I would just like to know if anyone has any idea how much more time will it take for them to grant me my visa?

Any help is appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b

alisadaf88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I applied for my subclass 189 visa in Feb 2016 and then did my medicals and PCC in March 2016. Since there were some scars in my lungs so I was asked to go for Sputum tests in May 2016, the results of which were available in July 2016. The sputum test results were negative but on subsequent x-ray of my lungs, it showed that the scars had increased. So I was asked by the panel doctor to complete tuberculosis treatment. My 6 month treatment finally completed in January 2017 and after that I again had to undergo sputum tests and my final reports were uploaded and clearance provided by MOC in April 2017.
> 
> I finally received mail from CO on April 28, to submit health undertaking form 815. I have submitted the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I would just like to know if anyone has any idea how much more time will it take for them to grant me my visa?
> 
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Usually after co contact takes 4-12 week. Although you have already been waiting for a while i dont think it will have an impact 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

alisadaf88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied for my subclass 189 visa in Feb 2016 and then did my medicals and PCC in March 2016. Since there were some scars in my lungs so I was asked to go for Sputum tests in May 2016, the results of which were available in July 2016. The sputum test results were negative but on subsequent x-ray of my lungs, it showed that the scars had increased. So I was asked by the panel doctor to complete tuberculosis treatment. My 6 month treatment finally completed in January 2017 and after that I again had to undergo sputum tests and my final reports were uploaded and clearance provided by MOC in April 2017.
> I finally received mail from CO on April 28, to submit health undertaking form 815. I have submitted the same.
> 
> I would just like to know if anyone has any idea how much more time will it take for them to grant me my visa?
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> Thanks in advance.


they can ask for new pcc if you are offshore


----------



## alisadaf88

sultan_azam said:


> they can ask for new pcc if you are offshore


I have already submitted my new PCC in March 2017. CO had contacted in March as well for new PCC since the previous one expired. After that CO again contacted on 28th April for Form 815.


----------



## sultan_azam

alisadaf88 said:


> I have already submitted my new PCC in March 2017. CO had contacted in March as well for new PCC since the previous one expired. After that CO again contacted on 28th April for Form 815.


hmm, then nothing seems pending. they may finalise it asap


----------



## SanBil

when will they wake up, its so tiring and frustrating waitinggg !!!!!


----------



## aamir.nb05

sultan_azam said:


> alisadaf88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have already submitted my new PCC in March 2017. CO had contacted in March as well for new PCC since the previous one expired. After that CO again contacted on 28th April for Form 815.
> 
> 
> 
> hmm, then nothing seems pending. they may finalise it asap
Click to expand...

815 form submitted on 22 Mar 2017.

Waiting since then ...

I'm not sure whether the CO has checked other docs or not .. though my agent is saying that there is no request for any additional docs from CO.

Timeline :

ANZSCO : 233513 

EA Assessment +ve : 06-09-2016

Invitation : 27-09-2016

Medical : 22-10-2016

MOC Request for 603 (Sputum Test) : 28-10-2016

Lodgement : 22-11-2016

Sputum Test & Chest Physician Report After X-ray : 09-02-2017

CO request for 815 Form : 22-03-2017

815 submitted on : 22-03-2017

Grant : Waiting


----------



## cyetukuri

Hi,
Can you please clarify my below query?
I have submitted my EOI for both 189 and 190 (I selected both in one EOI). I got the invite for 190 to apply visa in skill select on 27th April. Now as the quota for 189 opens up in July, I am thinking to wait for another two months. Now as my EOI for 190 invitation becomes invalid after two months (By 26th June), does the entire EOI gets suspended along with 189 and 190 or only the 190 gets suspended so that my EOI for 189 still holds good when the quota opens in July.

Regards
Chandra


----------



## sultan_azam

*Morning Sunshine*

*Just thought of writing my mind, many may not agree, my purpose will be fulfilled even if one gets motivated *

My visa journey spans from 2013 to 2017, but never I had worried for the long time it took, I gave priority to things which I considered were significant in my life. Although the idea of going to Australia happened in 2003 at the time I was selecting a college for the engineering program. 


During school days, exams ended around 15th and results were declared on 30th, new session started thereafter, the period between 15-30 was the best days, no worries of anything, just enjoyment, I used to get up earlier than usual, just to explore the places around my house in the morning breeze, read comics and even newspaper which was not that exciting when school session started, I used to enjoy that every moment within those 15 days. 

the period between visa application and grant letter is something like those 15 days, no worries of English test, arranging RNR letter, going for PCC etc, we are free to relax and do what we have been missing for many months/years, we are looking forward to enter a prospering country, a hopefully good future, but in this wait many don't realize the golden time we have in hand, we should enjoy life, we have invested a lot of time after visa, this is the time when *we should invest in ourselves, our mind, our body. our skills*. Visa will come eventually but we shouldn't miss the opportune moment
to develop ourselves. 

The waiting time takes a toll and I have seen even seasoned person falling prey to it, but let us at least try to overcome that, we can invest time in

- read a book or whatever stuff we like
- develop fitness by yoga, walking/running, join a gym
- learning a different language - not English, something else, like we have so many languages in our own country which we can learn and practice, this activity is one which interests me, so far I have been able to speak Bengali & odiya, not fluently but to some extent, there was a time when I was conversant in Tamil but unfortunately I lost touch, I will try to gain grip again
- painting, gaming
- take a break, enjoy a holiday
- volunteer for an orphanage or an old age home
- work towards improving your technical skills which can help you in job search in the new country
- or anything which gives you peace

We are so much engulfed by elements of visa journey that we miss to realize the things beyond this, the sunshine we are not able to visualize. Remember, PTE/IELTS, Eoi, visa, Job etc are just part of a journey, we have a life larger than that. Meet new persons, make companions for life not just for small steps of visa journey, *stay away from negative people*, enjoy time with family members, visit your hometown, your ancestral place, and yeah do keep DIBP informed of your travels, let them know you have a life beyond visa journey, DIBP will be pleased to know that the applicant is a person who enjoys life.


Regarding how I spent my time after visa application, I kept myself busy with a significant project and I was able to convert it into reality before I got the visa, I am not at liberty to share this thing in the forum.

Good morning and Have a Great Life

Jai Maaheshmathi (Victory to Life)


----------



## andreyx108b

aamir.nb05 said:


> 815 form submitted on 22 Mar 2017.
> 
> Waiting since then ...
> 
> I'm not sure whether the CO has checked other docs or not .. though my agent is saying that there is no request for any additional docs from CO.
> 
> Timeline :
> 
> ANZSCO : 233513
> 
> EA Assessment +ve : 06-09-2016
> 
> Invitation : 27-09-2016
> 
> Medical : 22-10-2016
> 
> MOC Request for 603 (Sputum Test) : 28-10-2016
> 
> Lodgement : 22-11-2016
> 
> Sputum Test & Chest Physician Report After X-ray : 09-02-2017
> 
> CO request for 815 Form : 22-03-2017
> 
> 815 submitted on : 22-03-2017
> 
> Grant : Waiting


You are within the normal timeframes, you may hear any time between 4-12 weeks.


----------



## sultan_azam

cyetukuri said:


> Hi,
> Can you please clarify my below query?
> I have submitted my EOI for both 189 and 190 (I selected both in one EOI). I got the invite for 190 to apply visa in skill select on 27th April. Now as the quota for 189 opens up in July, I am thinking to wait for another two months. Now as my EOI for 190 invitation becomes invalid after two months (By 26th June), does the entire EOI gets suspended along with 189 and 190 or only the 190 gets suspended so that my EOI for 189 still holds good when the quota opens in July.
> 
> Regards
> Chandra


as of now your eoi might be in freezed state, i think the visa invitation will expire after 2 months, and your eoi for 189 will come out of freezed state after that

experts - please guide


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys a small update, remember i told you that I received a email from GSM business processing team in response to my complain saying that they would contact me on a week?, Well i called them last week and asked them what the hell happened to that and i got a email stating that my application is being assessed actively and the last action date of my application was april 20th. 🙄😔😭😭😭😭😭

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys a small update, remember i told you that I received a email from GSM business processing team in response to my complain saying that they would contact me on a week?, Well i called them last week and asked them what the hell happened to that and i got a email stating that my application is being assessed actively and the last action date of my application was april 20th. 🙄😔😭😭😭😭😭
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Good to see your update. Hope you get your grant soon.


----------



## SanBil

sultan_azam said:


> *Just thought of writing my mind, many may not agree, my purpose will be fulfilled even if one gets motivated *
> 
> My visa journey spans from 2013 to 2017, but never I had worried for the long time it took, I gave priority to things which I considered were significant in my life. Although the idea of going to Australia happened in 2003 at the time I was selecting a college for the engineering program.
> 
> 
> i (Victory to Life)


e 

ur such an inspiration man! May Allah bless u  this piece of writing gave me so much of motivation, thanks alot


----------



## cihany

I am currently based in australia over 457 visa and submitted my 189 EOI yesterday for the External Auditor Occupation with 65 points.

Understand that there is no available seats for this year, Do i have a chance to get the invite in july/august with 65? if not, when should I expect.

many thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

cihany said:


> I am currently based in australia over 457 visa and submitted my 189 EOI yesterday for the External Auditor Occupation with 65 points.
> 
> 
> 
> Understand that there is no available seats for this year, Do i have a chance to get the invite in july/august with 65? if not, when should I expect.
> 
> 
> 
> many thanks




Very very difficult can you improve on English skills? I.e 20 pts for superior 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

cihany said:


> I am currently based in australia over 457 visa and submitted my 189 EOI yesterday for the External Auditor Occupation with 65 points.
> 
> Understand that there is no available seats for this year, Do i have a chance to get the invite in july/august with 65? if not, when should I expect.
> 
> many thanks


i guess after December or January


----------



## sultan_azam

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys a small update, remember i told you that I received a email from GSM business processing team in response to my complain saying that they would contact me on a week?, Well i called them last week and asked them what the hell happened to that and i got a email stating that my application is being assessed actively and the last action date of my application was april 20th. 🙄😔😭😭😭😭😭
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


that is nice, good luck man...


----------



## sultan_azam

SanBil said:


> e
> 
> ur such an inspiration man! May Allah bless u  this piece of writing gave me so much of motivation, thanks alot


thanks for the good wishes


----------



## aamir.nb05

andreyx108b said:


> aamir.nb05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 815 form submitted on 22 Mar 2017.
> 
> Waiting since then ...
> 
> I'm not sure whether the CO has checked other docs or not .. though my agent is saying that there is no request for any additional docs from CO.
> 
> Timeline :
> 
> ANZSCO : 233513
> 
> EA Assessment +ve : 06-09-2016
> 
> Invitation : 27-09-2016
> 
> Medical : 22-10-2016
> 
> MOC Request for 603 (Sputum Test) : 28-10-2016
> 
> Lodgement : 22-11-2016
> 
> Sputum Test & Chest Physician Report After X-ray : 09-02-2017
> 
> CO request for 815 Form : 22-03-2017
> 
> 815 submitted on : 22-03-2017
> 
> Grant : Waiting
> 
> 
> 
> You are within the normal timeframes, you may hear any time between 4-12 weeks.
Click to expand...

Hi Andrey, 
I'm worried about the IED, 
since applicants with 815, the IED is reduced to 6 months from the date of medical clearance.
In the event that I'm granted a visa, I'll have to make a dash (to enter before IED i.e. in my case 09.08.017).


----------



## farjaf

*Phone Outage*

long phone delays for application status updates:

https://www.border.gov.au/News/Pages/call-centre-experiencing-significant-delays.aspx


----------



## sultan_azam

aamir.nb05 said:


> Hi Andrey,
> I'm worried about the IED,
> since applicants with 815, the IED is reduced to 6 months from the date of medical clearance.
> In the event that I'm granted a visa, I'll have to make a dash (to enter before IED i.e. in my case 09.08.017).


hmmm, that will give very less time to plan a trip if visa is granted in July


----------



## Reddy2402

Hi Guys changes in visa fees from July 2017

https://www.acacia-au.com/budget-2017-18-immigration-changes.php


----------



## Maverick_VJ

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys a small update, remember i told you that I received a email from GSM business processing team in response to my complain saying that they would contact me on a week?, Well i called them last week and asked them what the hell happened to that and i got a email stating that my application is being assessed actively and the last action date of my application was april 20th. 🙄😔😭😭😭😭😭
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


That is excellent buddy. I stopped checking and got busy with the mundane chores as well. Wish you a speedy grant given the response from the team. Your case will give a new lease of life to many folks including me. Cheers and all the best.


----------



## ahsan771991

Just a small query guys 
My visa was granted , and am now travelling to Australia in late May 

My passport is due to expire in June, and I have my new one .

So do I need to update my passport details ? As the old one is still valid 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

ahsan771991 said:


> Just a small query guys
> My visa was granted , and am now travelling to Australia in late May
> 
> My passport is due to expire in June, and I have my new one .
> 
> So do I need to update my passport details ? As the old one is still valid
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As far as I know once you get the new passport the old will be cancelled even if it has validity.

You have to update your new passport details with clear copy of your passpot to DIBP. You can use immi account to update the same.

In the update us section you will have option to do the same.


----------



## ahsan771991

rvd said:


> As far as I know once you get the new passport the old will be cancelled even if it has validity.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to update your new passport details with clear copy of your passpot to DIBP. You can use immi account to update the same.
> 
> 
> 
> In the update us section you will have option to do the same.




Cheers for the reply 
But I have 2-3 valid visas on the hold passport
But yes I will update it soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

ahsan771991 said:


> Cheers for the reply
> But I have 2-3 valid visas on the hold passport
> But yes I will update it soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have not seen any of my Pakistani friends passport (I will see). But in the renewal Indian passport it will be mentioned as old passport cancelled but the visa stamped on that remains valid. 

Visa's validity has no impact.

Good luck.


----------



## sultan_azam

ahsan771991 said:


> Just a small query guys
> My visa was granted , and am now travelling to Australia in late May
> 
> My passport is due to expire in June, and I have my new one .
> 
> So do I need to update my passport details ? As the old one is still valid
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In our country, they mark the CANCELLED stamp on passport once we apply for new one

if you have a new passport then update DIBP regarding the same via immiaccount - UPDATE US

the new passport details shall be reflected in VEVO details within 3-4 working days, take print of that while travelling and the visa grant letter


----------



## ahsan771991

sultan_azam said:


> In our country, they mark the CANCELLED stamp on passport once we apply for new one
> 
> 
> 
> if you have a new passport then update DIBP regarding the same via immiaccount - UPDATE US
> 
> 
> 
> the new passport details shall be reflected in VEVO details within 3-4 working days, take print of that while travelling and the visa grant letter




Thanks for the reply bro
So just simply update the details through immi account right ?
No form 929 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

ahsan771991 said:


> Just a small query guys
> My visa was granted , and am now travelling to Australia in late May
> 
> My passport is due to expire in June, and I have my new one .
> 
> So do I need to update my passport details ? As the old one is still valid
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The old passport which was replaced with the new is no more valid it is cancelled.. you should send details of your new passport to DIBP to be updated on the VEVO


----------



## sultan_azam

ahsan771991 said:


> Thanks for the reply bro
> So just simply update the details through immi account right ?
> No form 929
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes..


----------



## naum.fujimori

Does anyone know this case officer?
Please share

[TimeLine - Network System Eng. - 263111]

EOI (VISA 189 - 65 points): 31/01/17
Invited: 15/03/17
Lodged: 02/04/17
CO Contact: 12/04/17 (GSM Brisbane Suzanne) for form80 spouse and proof of self employment
Responded CO : 13/04/17
Visa Grant: Waiting


----------



## andreyx108b

naum.fujimori said:


> Does anyone know this case officer?
> Please share
> 
> [TimeLine - Network System Eng. - 263111]
> 
> EOI (VISA 189 - 65 points): 31/01/17
> Invited: 15/03/17
> Lodged: 02/04/17
> CO Contact: 12/04/17 (GSM Brisbane Suzanne) for form80 spouse and proof of self employment
> Responded CO : 13/04/17
> Visa Grant: Waiting




Please dont share name if the co on the forum, it is very bad practice. 

It is a team of COs who process the case, not just 1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramarajan_me

Day 345..!! (like the number) 
My PCC is expiring in a months time.. 
Don't know what happening with my case..


----------



## alisadaf88

ramarajan_me said:


> Day 345..!! (like the number)
> My PCC is expiring in a months time..
> Don't know what happening with my case..


I would suggest you apply for new PCC and keep it ready. The same happened with me...when my CO contacted me again for new PCC, I had it ready


----------



## Reddy2402

192 days since lodgement..still waiting


----------



## Vinay123

Hi Guys,

Extremely happy to inform that after an extremely long wait, I got my Grant day before yesterday. I used to visit this forum on daily basis last year, however I almost lost all the hope and got myself engaged in various other activities. Following is my timeline:

ANZSCO : 263111

Invitation : 27-04-2016

Lodgement : 26-05-2016

Grant : 10-05-2017


----------



## khan4344

Vinay123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Extremely happy to inform that after an extremely long wait, I got my Grant day before yesterday. I used to visit this forum on daily basis last year, however I almost lost all the hope and got myself engaged in various other activities. Following is my timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO : 263111
> 
> Invitation : 27-04-2016
> 
> Lodgement : 26-05-2016
> 
> Grant : 10-05-2017




Congratulations bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reddy2402

16 days before end of 1 year timeline you got congrats Vinay..


----------



## akash_futureca

Congratulations


----------



## akash_futureca

Congratulations



Vinay123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Extremely happy to inform that after an extremely long wait, I got my Grant day before yesterday. I used to visit this forum on daily basis last year, however I almost lost all the hope and got myself engaged in various other activities. Following is my timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO : 263111
> 
> Invitation : 27-04-2016
> 
> Lodgement : 26-05-2016
> 
> Grant : 10-05-2017





akash_futureca said:


> Congratulations


----------



## ramarajan_me

Vinay123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Extremely happy to inform that after an extremely long wait, I got my Grant day before yesterday. I used to visit this forum on daily basis last year, however I almost lost all the hope and got myself engaged in various other activities. Following is my timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO : 263111
> 
> Invitation : 27-04-2016
> 
> Lodgement : 26-05-2016
> 
> Grant : 10-05-2017


Happy for you Vinay.. Congrats..!! 
What's your IED..?


----------



## ramarajan_me

alisadaf88 said:


> I would suggest you apply for new PCC and keep it ready. The same happened with me...when my CO contacted me again for new PCC, I had it ready


Yeah thanks mate..!! Was thinking abt it.. When did the Co ask abt fresh PCC.? Is it after expiry or before..?


----------



## rvd

Vinay123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Extremely happy to inform that after an extremely long wait, I got my Grant day before yesterday. I used to visit this forum on daily basis last year, however I almost lost all the hope and got myself engaged in various other activities. Following is my timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO : 263111
> 
> Invitation : 27-04-2016
> 
> Lodgement : 26-05-2016
> 
> Grant : 10-05-2017



Many Congratulations..


----------



## rvd

ramarajan_me said:


> Yeah thanks mate..!! Was thinking abt it.. When did the Co ask abt fresh PCC.? Is it after expiry or before..?


I assume CO will ask new if it is already expired otherwise may provide grant with quicker IED.


----------



## Vinay123

ramarajan_me said:


> Happy for you Vinay.. Congrats..!!
> What's your IED..?


IED is 17th August


----------



## sultan_azam

Vinay123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Extremely happy to inform that after an extremely long wait, I got my Grant day before yesterday. I used to visit this forum on daily basis last year, however I almost lost all the hope and got myself engaged in various other activities. Following is my timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO : 263111
> 
> Invitation : 27-04-2016
> 
> Lodgement : 26-05-2016
> 
> Grant : 10-05-2017



congratulations Vinay, your grant gives hope to many


----------



## ramarajan_me

Vinay123 said:


> ramarajan_me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy for you Vinay.. Congrats..!!
> What's your IED..?
> 
> 
> 
> IED is 17th August
Click to expand...

What about your PCC expiry..?? 
Can you please update your case on Immitracker or share your timeline.. It will be helpful..


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Congratulations Vinay! 

Just curious to know if during your long waiting time after 1st CO contact, did you receive any communication or verification calls?

Thanks!



Vinay123 said:


> IED is 17th August


----------



## vivek_ntm

Going by the very few visas being granted in past few days, it looks like the COs are mainly clearing backlog cases.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Hi, We dont know DIBP's sort criteria. If the verification is completed for your case, you may also get grant soon. So there is no rule that they prefer application date for processing.

All we know is that complete applications are processed faster so if you have front loaded you will get it on/before time. Also if you have not claimed experience points it will be much much faster, thus differs from case to case. Basically it depends on your CO, document evidences and your fate.

If there is any backlog it is because some other vertification team has not reverted to DIBP.



vivek_ntm said:


> Going by the very few visas being granted in past few days, it looks like the COs are mainly clearing backlog cases.


----------



## ramanjot kaur

Occupation ceilings for 261313 has reached its value. Does it mean that no visa would be issued for this category till July??


----------



## ethical.prodigy

The occupation ceiling limit published on DIBP's website is for invites. People here say that visa grant has nothing to do with occupation code i.e. once application is lodged, whoevers processing gets completed positively first is granted a visa.

We expect to see very few applicants receiving grants in May/June and these are the exceptions.

Be positive, hope you receive good news if not before then in July.



ramanjot kaur said:


> Occupation ceilings for 261313 has reached its value. Does it mean that no visa would be issued for this category till July??


----------



## rvd

Many had posted earlier that claiming 0 points for experience will not only yield us the grant faster. Logically for employment verification will not take months or year to finish.

As we are seeing employment verification mostly handled by regional AHC's and many are waiting even after completing the employment verification.

Only employment checks are visible to us; what other checks performing by DIBP is not disclosed it seems. 

Hope we all get our grants soon.



ethical.prodigy said:


> Hi, We dont know DIBP's sort criteria. If the verification is completed for your case, you may also get grant soon. So there is no rule that they prefer application date for processing.
> 
> All we know is that complete applications are processed faster so if you have front loaded you will get it on/before time. Also if you have not claimed experience points it will be much much faster, thus differs from case to case. Basically it depends on your CO, document evidences and your fate.
> 
> If there is any backlog it is because some other vertification team has not reverted to DIBP.


----------



## sun29

Hi Experts,

Please can anyone share list of documents required for spouse applying as dependent in 189 visa.


----------



## rvd

sun29 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Please can anyone share list of documents required for spouse applying as dependent in 189 visa.



1	Passport - first and last page color scan(with spouse name)
2	birth certificate or 10th mark sheet
3 Marriage Certificate
4	Degree certificate if any
5	Proof of functional English - letter from college or PTE/IELTS Exam details
6	PCC
7	Form 80
8	Form 1221
9	Medicals


----------



## Rafai

How long is it taking these days for a CO to be assigned?


----------



## rvd

Rafai said:


> How long is it taking these days for a CO to be assigned?


2-4 weeks


----------



## ethical.prodigy

I had a look at stats on myimmitracker for applicants not claiming employment points.
This is what I see:
Out of all cases registered only 15% applicants had to wait for more than 100 days
Adelaide: 17% applicants received grant after 100 days, rest all received before.
Brisbane: 28% applicants waited for more than 100 days, others got their grants.

So if application is geniuine one can positively expect an early grant than waiting for 5 months / 7 months. Agree there will be always exceptions but if one has enough points he/she might not claim employment to make processing faster.



rvd said:


> Many had posted earlier that claiming 0 points for experience will not only yield us the grant faster. Logically for employment verification will not take months or year to finish.
> 
> As we are seeing employment verification mostly handled by regional AHC's and many are waiting even after completing the employment verification.
> 
> Only employment checks are visible to us; what other checks performing by DIBP is not disclosed it seems.
> 
> Hope we all get our grants soon.


----------



## rvd

ethical.prodigy said:


> I had a look at stats on myimmitracker for applicants not claiming employment points.
> This is what I see:
> Out of all cases registered only 15% applicants had to wait for more than 100 days
> Adelaide: 17% applicants received grant after 100 days, rest all received before.
> Brisbane: 28% applicants waited for more than 100 days, others got their grants.
> 
> So if application is geniuine one can positively expect an early grant than waiting for 5 months / 7 months. Agree there will be always exceptions but if one has enough points he/she might not claim employment to make processing faster.


I was trying to say claiming points for employment will not have huge effect on grant time. 

I hope tomorrow we will get new update on Global visa and citizenship processing times for month ended 30 April 2017. This 5 to 7 months for 189 may change, I assume.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Yes I was expecting it to change yesterday. The update will be till 30th April and good no. of grants were issued in tracker (121 as against 130 in March)

It will also increase in June update for 31st May.



rvd said:


> I was trying to say claiming points for employment will not have huge effect on grant time.
> 
> I hope tomorrow we will get new update on Global visa and citizenship processing times for month ended 30 April 2017. This 5 to 7 months for 189 may change, I assume.


----------



## akshar123

*Clarifiation Reg Form 1221*

Hi All,
I recently lodged for 189 visa, as a part i wanted to front load all the documents and i did all except Form 1221. now i wanted to upload it for me and my spouse as well. while filling the form the question on section 17 is 

17 What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay?

can we skip this question or do we need to fill this?

please guide me if i have to specifically take care of any section except the mandatory ones.

thanks in advance.


----------



## pradeepsg

Hi All, My application is still showing Assessment in progress Since last CO reply. Can anybody suggest what are the options to fast track this. If Employment verification stuck somewhere, how to get this info. 
No reply by DIBP to my emails. My application include my wife and 2 children(4,10yrs).

----------
CODE - 263111 (189,65 points)
Visa Lodged on- 22 Dec 2016
1st CO contact - 17 Jan 2017 (Medical & SG COC)
Responded to CO - 26 Jan 2017 (Medical,COC,80,1221)
Status - Assessment in progress (14 May 2017)
Grant - ???


----------



## melkmaid

HI, I have the same problem.. my timeline as follows:

08 Dec 16 - Lodge
21 Dec 16 - 1st CO contact (Form 815)
02 Feb 17 - 2nd CO contact (questionnaire)

until now no progress.. Can I follow up? if can, by e-mail or by calling them?

thanks


----------



## rvd

akshar123 said:


> Hi All,
> I recently lodged for 189 visa, as a part i wanted to front load all the documents and i did all except Form 1221. now i wanted to upload it for me and my spouse as well. while filling the form the question on section 17 is
> 
> 17 What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay?
> 
> can we skip this question or do we need to fill this?
> 
> please guide me if i have to specifically take care of any section except the mandatory ones.
> 
> thanks in advance.


It can be mentioned as PR - I put the same.


----------



## andreyx108b

rvd said:


> It can be mentioned as PR - I put the same.


I usually recommend "Migration to Australia for permanent basis", but your option will work too.


----------



## rvd

andreyx108b said:


> I usually recommend "Migration to Australia for permanent basis", but your option will work too.


Thanks for the more appropriate answer.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Guys, I am in same league. The delay is perhaps because the verification is not completed by some agency or internal verification teams at DIBP or pending for security clearance in applicant's country.

We need to just wait, cant expedite from our side. I understand its difficult but no choice. 

I am expecting to get an update this year atleast.

If you are an optimist, expect grant in July 2017 when new new quota opens.

My application details: 
261111 for both Me and Wife( claiming 5 pnts)
Visa lodged 11 Dec 2016
Co contact 6 Jan 2017
Assessment in progress
with Brisbane Team





pradeepsg said:


> Hi All, My application is still showing Assessment in progress Since last CO reply. Can anybody suggest what are the options to fast track this. If Employment verification stuck somewhere, how to get this info.
> No reply by DIBP to my emails. My application include my wife and 2 children(4,10yrs).
> 
> ----------
> CODE - 263111 (189,65 points)
> Visa Lodged on- 22 Dec 2016
> 1st CO contact - 17 Jan 2017 (Medical & SG COC)
> Responded to CO - 26 Jan 2017 (Medical,COC,80,1221)
> Status - Assessment in progress (14 May 2017)
> Grant - ???





melkmaid said:


> HI, I have the same problem.. my timeline as follows:
> 
> 08 Dec 16 - Lodge
> 21 Dec 16 - 1st CO contact (Form 815)
> 02 Feb 17 - 2nd CO contact (questionnaire)
> 
> until now no progress.. Can I follow up? if can, by e-mail or by calling them?
> 
> thanks


----------



## akshar123

*Form 1221*



andreyx108b said:


> I usually recommend "Migration to Australia for permanent basis", but your option will work too.


Thanks for the quick reply, so what about point 18, we can leave it blank right? 
"18. If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival"

"40 Do you intend to work in Australia?" This should be given as Yes Right?


----------



## chumashankar

Vinay123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Extremely happy to inform that after an extremely long wait, I got my Grant day before yesterday. I used to visit this forum on daily basis last year, however I almost lost all the hope and got myself engaged in various other activities. Following is my timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO : 263111
> 
> Invitation : 27-04-2016
> 
> Lodgement : 26-05-2016
> 
> Grant : 10-05-2017




Congratulations on your grant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

akshar123 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, so what about point 18, we can leave it blank right?
> "18. If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival"
> 
> "40 Do you intend to work in Australia?" This should be given as Yes Right?


On 18, I responded as: I am planning to arrive to Australia by MMYYYY, however, if if the visa is granted earlier or later i will adjust my travel plans. 

40. Yes.


----------



## shoaib786

263111( 189 for melbourne) 60 points
Skill assessment fee 28th may 2016
Skill assessment positive 15th june 2016
Eoi submitted 17th june 2016
Eoi invitation 05th July 2016
Visa fee (lodgment) 22nd July 2016
Case officer 1st contact email 11 Aug 2016
Medicals 18th Aug 2016
Dox submitted 7th sept 2016
Visa fee of spouse and kid 02 march 2017
CO 2nd contact email 6th April 2017 (info required)
grant still waiting


----------



## vikaschandra

Vinay123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Extremely happy to inform that after an extremely long wait, I got my Grant day before yesterday. I used to visit this forum on daily basis last year, however I almost lost all the hope and got myself engaged in various other activities. Following is my timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO : 263111
> 
> Invitation : 27-04-2016
> 
> Lodgement : 26-05-2016
> 
> Grant : 10-05-2017


congratulations vinay


----------



## melkmaid

hi guys.. i just got my grant today, 17/05/17..

Date of Lodge was on 08/12/16


----------



## khan4344

melkmaid said:


> hi guys.. i just got my grant today, 17/05/17..
> 
> Date of Lodge was on 08/12/16


Congratulations buddy. 

What was your occupation?


----------



## rvd

melkmaid said:


> hi guys.. i just got my grant today, 17/05/17..
> 
> Date of Lodge was on 08/12/16


Congratulations..


----------



## akash_futureca

Congratulations



melkmaid said:


> hi guys.. i just got my grant today, 17/05/17..
> 
> Date of Lodge was on 08/12/16


----------



## melkmaid

khan4344 said:


> Congratulations buddy.
> 
> What was your occupation?


mechanical engineer


----------



## akash_futureca

Congraulations




Vinay123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Extremely happy to inform that after an extremely long wait, I got my Grant day before yesterday. I used to visit this forum on daily basis last year, however I almost lost all the hope and got myself engaged in various other activities. Following is my timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO : 263111
> 
> Invitation : 27-04-2016
> 
> Lodgement : 26-05-2016
> 
> Grant : 10-05-2017


----------



## sultan_azam

melkmaid said:


> hi guys.. i just got my grant today, 17/05/17..
> 
> Date of Lodge was on 08/12/16


Hi mate, congratulations


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Congrats*

Congratulations to all who received their grants.

Good luck for all waiting....God Bless u with ur grants sooon...


----------



## ariin

Vinay123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Extremely happy to inform that after an extremely long wait, I got my Grant day before yesterday. I used to visit this forum on daily basis last year, however I almost lost all the hope and got myself engaged in various other activities. Following is my timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO : 263111
> 
> Invitation : 27-04-2016
> 
> Lodgement : 26-05-2016
> 
> Grant : 10-05-2017


congrats Vinay


----------



## ariin

melkmaid said:


> hi guys.. i just got my grant today, 17/05/17..
> 
> Date of Lodge was on 08/12/16


congrats Melkmaid


----------



## shoaib786

congrats


----------



## akshar123

*Form 1221*



andreyx108b said:


> On 18, I responded as: I am planning to arrive to Australia by MMYYYY, however, if if the visa is granted earlier or later i will adjust my travel plans.
> 
> 40. Yes.


Thanks for the reply, Just one more question. i am filling in form 1221 for my wife, 
Question 22. Are you fully funding your trip? should i put YES to this or put NO and give my details for 
"person/institution funding your trip"

Question 24. Give details of how you occupy your time and how you support yourself.


----------



## Hasiths

Guys,
What's happening with the Brisbane Visa Office.
No grants lately?? Pls enlighten me.

Thanks


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

Hello Everyone, there was a very small movement for my case, just yesterday an Australian and an Indian from the Australian high command came for a sudden visit to my factory, asked the workers and left in 25min.
It has been 1year 2months after I lodged my application.


----------



## sultan_azam

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Hello Everyone, there was a very small movement for my case, just yesterday an Australian and an Indian from the Australian high command came for a sudden visit to my factory, asked the workers and left in 25min.
> It has been 1year 2months after I lodged my application.


its been a really long time, i wish your case gets finalised soon 

what all did the person asked the workers ??


----------



## vikaschandra

akshar123 said:


> Thanks for the reply, Just one more question. i am filling in form 1221 for my wife,
> Question 22. Are you fully funding your trip? should i put YES to this or put NO and give my details for
> "person/institution funding your trip"
> 
> Question 24. Give details of how you occupy your time and how you support yourself.


Q 22. Yes
Q 24. Study, Household chores supported by husband (In case she is not working) or just mention employed if working


----------



## Rafai

Hi did anyone recently have any CO CONTACT or CO ASSIGNED?


----------



## Unemplyed

I hope your physical verification has been positive and you will get yr visa soon ? In which state are you from?


----------



## Unemplyed

Waiting....waiting.......
I am waiting for the last one and half year and unforrtunately company has been closed but other department has been running there and released from the duty but the salary has been given for three months .My agent infromed to deparment and last month i have got the job but its not related to my previous job duties what can i do for ......


----------



## ramarajan_me

Unemplyed said:


> Waiting....waiting.......
> I am waiting for the last one and half year and unforrtunately company has been closed but other department has been running there and released from the duty but the salary has been given for three months .My agent infromed to deparment and last month i have got the job but its not related to my previous job duties what can i do for ......





Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Hello Everyone, there was a very small movement for my case, just yesterday an Australian and an Indian from the Australian high command came for a sudden visit to my factory, asked the workers and left in 25min.
> It has been 1year 2months after I lodged my application.


Listening to some of the stories of you guys is making the whole process look scarier. Sorry for both of you. Hope everything gets resolved soon and you guys get the grant letter soon.


----------



## Self Employed ' 15

ramarajan_me said:


> Listening to some of the stories of you guys is making the whole process look scarier. Sorry for both of you. Hope everything gets resolved soon and you guys get the grant letter soon.



Thanks, buddy, only 10% of the applicants have to wait for longer times, and that depends on your job profile I think, in my case I am self-employed and that raises doubts, that's the only reason for the delay.


----------



## Unemplyed

Where do you from self employed.
Bs we can become alert for phy. Verification


----------



## AmitavaDeb

qliz said:


> What do I have to prepare for lodging the visa? Most probably I can get an update from my agent today for the status of invitation.


Check with your migration agent for required documents and keep them ready. You would require supporting documents for the claims your made in your expression of interest. You must also revert at the earliest to additional queries by immigration authorities on your application.


----------



## chefthyagu

Hello guys 
I am a new member. I filed 189 visas through an agent in Australia.



I have paid fees on March 15/ 2017
CO on March 22 for documents.

I have given all the documents to him on time , but he managed to upload it by May 1 st week. After that he send me a message all done.

Recently when i created my immi acccount through application id

The status says documents required.

He uploaded all the documents in all three applicant section but he didn't press the submitted button. In the documents page, it says received.

I have pressed the button submitted, now it is showing assessment in progress.

My question is;

Till i press the submitted button Co can't see my documents Or he can access it.

Before the status is Documents required After I press the submitted button it shows Assessment in progress.

What is happening in my case I don't know

Can you please help me out.


----------



## khan4344

chefthyagu said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I am a new member. I filed 189 visas through an agent in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have paid fees on March 15/ 2017
> 
> CO on March 22 for documents.
> 
> 
> 
> I have given all the documents to him on time , but he managed to upload it by May 1 st week. After that he send me a message all done.
> 
> 
> 
> Recently when i created my immi acccount through application id
> 
> 
> 
> The status says documents required.
> 
> 
> 
> He uploaded all the documents in all three applicant section but he didn't press the submitted button. In the documents page, it says received.
> 
> 
> 
> I have pressed the button submitted, now it is showing assessment in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> My question is;
> 
> 
> 
> Till i press the submitted button Co can't see my documents Or he can access it.
> 
> 
> 
> Before the status is Documents required After I press the submitted button it shows Assessment in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> What is happening in my case I don't know
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please help me out.




Bro how do you access your application. I want to do the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chefthyagu

Just open ur immi account with the help of your application I'd or TRN numbers. Import your application. 

You can able to see your status, and all.


----------



## khan4344

chefthyagu said:


> Just open ur immi account with the help of your application I'd or TRN numbers. Import your application.
> 
> You can able to see your status, and all.




Does it effect my application by any means or would my agent know about it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

khan4344 said:


> Does it effect my application by any means or would my agent know about it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It will not affect your application and your agent won't aware of it.

But be careful don't upload any documents.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Congrats melkmaid 



melkmaid said:


> hi guys.. i just got my grant today, 17/05/17..
> 
> Date of Lodge was on 08/12/16


----------



## vikaschandra

chefthyagu said:


> Hello guys
> I am a new member. I filed 189 visas through an agent in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> I have paid fees on March 15/ 2017
> CO on March 22 for documents.
> 
> I have given all the documents to him on time , but he managed to upload it by May 1 st week. After that he send me a message all done.
> 
> Recently when i created my immi acccount through application id
> 
> The status says documents required.
> 
> He uploaded all the documents in all three applicant section but he didn't press the submitted button. In the documents page, it says received.
> 
> I have pressed the button submitted, now it is showing assessment in progress.
> 
> My question is;
> 
> Till i press the submitted button Co can't see my documents Or he can access it.
> 
> Before the status is Documents required After I press the submitted button it shows Assessment in progress.
> 
> What is happening in my case I don't know
> 
> Can you please help me out.


As it clearly says your application has been picked by the visa processing officer and currently it the assessment on your case is in progress. from here you will have CO Contact could be for more supportive documents or could be direct grant. All you got to do is relax now and wait to see what happens.

Refer to the attached for different stages of visa processing for more clarity


----------



## jatti.dhillon11

Dear experts,
I need advise i have recieved NJL after 1 year of applying for 189 subclass. I have decided to withdraw my case and want to apply under 190. Under 190 i dnt want claim points for my experience . I want to know does it make any differnce that i was claiming experience points under 189 and now not in 190. My employment verification went wrong in 189. So thats why dnt want to claim points in 190 subclass
Please need suggetions ???

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Sorry to know about that Jatti dhillon, I'm sure if one door closes another will open. Hope you get what you want.


----------



## Reddy2402

What went wrong in your employment verification Jatti Dhillon ..


jatti.dhillon11 said:


> Dear experts,
> I need advise i have recieved NJL after 1 year of applying for 189 subclass. I have decided to withdraw my case and want to apply under 190. Under 190 i dnt want claim points for my experience . I want to know does it make any differnce that i was claiming experience points under 189 and now not in 190. My employment verification went wrong in 189. So thats why dnt want to claim points in 190 subclass
> Please need suggetions ???
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

jatti.dhillon11 said:


> Dear experts,
> I need advise i have recieved NJL after 1 year of applying for 189 subclass. I have decided to withdraw my case and want to apply under 190. Under 190 i dnt want claim points for my experience . I want to know does it make any differnce that i was claiming experience points under 189 and now not in 190. My employment verification went wrong in 189. So thats why dnt want to claim points in 190 subclass
> Please need suggetions ???
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


how many points you will have in eoi if you dont claim experience points

what is your occupation code ??

i have seen few cases of people getting invites even though they didnt claim experience points


----------



## sultan_azam

vikaschandra said:


> As it clearly says your application has been picked by the visa processing officer and currently it the assessment on your case is in progress. from here you will have CO Contact could be for more supportive documents or could be direct grant. All you got to do is relax now and wait to see what happens.
> 
> Refer to the attached for different stages of visa processing for more clarity


thanks for the flowchart


----------



## Numberdar

jatti.dhillon11 said:


> Dear experts,
> I need advise i have recieved NJL after 1 year of applying for 189 subclass. I have decided to withdraw my case and want to apply under 190. Under 190 i dnt want claim points for my experience . I want to know does it make any differnce that i was claiming experience points under 189 and now not in 190. My employment verification went wrong in 189. So thats why dnt want to claim points in 190 subclass
> Please need suggetions ???
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Dont Withdraw Your application, I Also Recieved NJL on March 8th, But I Replied With Full evidence on March 29th and My File is Successfully Finalised On 9th May:couch2:


----------



## rvd

Numberdar said:


> Dont Withdraw Your application, I Also Recieved NJL on March 8th, But I Replied With Full evidence on March 29th and My File is Successfully Finalised On 9th May:couch2:


Wow Congratulations.. I really appreciate your positive and fight until survive attitudes.

If you can explain in bit more detail about your case and experience. Like why NJL was given and how you handled to win the grant.

It will be really helpful for many.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Numberdar

rvd said:


> Wow Congratulations.. I really appreciate your positive and fight until survive attitudes.
> 
> If you can explain in bit more detail about your case and experience. Like why NJL was given and how you handled to win the grant.
> 
> It will be really helpful for many.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


Thanks Dear..
You can Now check My Timeline


----------



## rvd

Numberdar said:


> Thanks Dear..
> You can Now check My Timeline


Thanks mate.


----------



## Numberdar

rvd said:


> Thanks mate.


you are welcome


----------



## jatti.dhillon11

Numberdar said:


> Dont Withdraw Your application, I Also Recieved NJL on March 8th, But I Replied With Full evidence on March 29th and My File is Successfully Finalised On 9th May:couch2:


I also have full evidence but the concern is i have shut down my buisness this month. So how to inform them abt that.


Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## jatti.dhillon11

Numberdar said:


> Dont Withdraw Your application, I Also Recieved NJL on March 8th, But I Replied With Full evidence on March 29th and My File is Successfully Finalised On 9th May:couch2:


Hi can u please share your contact number .?

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

jatti.dhillon11 said:


> I also have full evidence but the concern is i have shut down my buisness this month. So how to inform them abt that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


you can inform them regarding "change in circumstances" via immiaccount - UPDATE US


----------



## jatti.dhillon11

Reddy2402 said:


> What went wrong in your employment verification Jatti Dhillon ..


They visited my factory. The showed my picture to one of my employee but that picture was too blured that he culdnt recognise me. Rest thay said u r nt in manufactruing of produts and you are not working their as a plant emginner .i have full evidence to provide them but the point is i have shut down my.buisness this month. 

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## jatti.dhillon11

sultan_azam said:


> how many points you will have in eoi if you dont claim experience points
> 
> what is your occupation code ??
> 
> i have seen few cases of people getting invites even though they didnt claim experience points


60 for 190 subclass and 65 for 489 subclass

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## jatti.dhillon11

sultan_azam said:


> you can inform them regarding "change in circumstances" via immiaccount - UPDATE US


Hmmm. You are right. 

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## Unemplyed

Hi sulatan 
Ihave applied in the year of 2015
I got missed call in june 2016.
After that i emailed them and got std reply that yr application is in rutine process .
6 month before i. Got released letter from the company and infromed to department
Now i am unemployed and no one is ready to give the job without one year bond.


----------



## Reejh

Do I need to inform DIBP regarding change of Employer. If yes then how? Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

Unemplyed said:


> Hi sulatan
> Ihave applied in the year of 2015
> I got missed call in june 2016.
> After that i emailed them and got std reply that yr application is in rutine process .
> 6 month before i. Got released letter from the company and infromed to department
> Now i am unemployed and no one is ready to give the job without one year bond.


Hey mate, is that post intended for me? ??

what is your actual issue ?? - the job or the grant

i think you can take up the job even if it is a one year bond, think of the positive side


----------



## bigm0n

Starting 9th month of complete silence ... DIBP gives no ****. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## riyazadkhan

Hello friends.. I have a question in my Reference letter it is mentioned as senior officer but in my salary slip it is only written as officer am thinking CO may question this.. Please help me what are the chances of CO raising question and if asked how to reply..


----------



## bigm0n

riyazadkhan said:


> Hello friends.. I have a question in my Reference letter it is mentioned as senior officer but in my salary slip it is only written as officer am thinking CO may question this.. Please help me what are the chances of CO raising question and if asked how to reply..


Job code and job titles vary from organization to organization. 

CO would be mainly looking at ur Roles and Responsibilities and question will be raised if it does not match with the ANZO code u have applied for. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

5 more days to hit 300+ days and still doesn't seem to be any progress in assessment after 270 days


----------



## ramarajan_me

Completing 1 year in a weeks time. Still assessment in progress.

Visa lodge - 31 May'16
Co contact - 8 Jun'16
Pcc - 20 Jun'16
Replied to Co - 23 Jun'16
Mailed DIBP asking for status - Mid-Feb'17 (got standard reply)
Employment verification - 30 Mar'17 (mail)

Where am i heading..??


----------



## indaussi

@ sultan/andrexy/vikas-- Need you suggestion

Visa lodged-17-aug-16
Immi commencement mail(Asked for doc):25 -Aug-16
Replied: 21-sep-16
2nd CO contact: 16-Nov-16(Asked for Birth certificate attested copy and Form 815)
Replied:17-Nov-16
AHC call 11-May-17
..................................

As per above timeline, Kindly suggest me...what are the chances.....

Is it the time to Get NJL or Grant

I am very much confused....as few days back, Jatt.Dhillon got NJL.....so i am very scared....

Need your expert advise...

Waiting.....


----------



## vikaschandra

indaussi said:


> @ sultan/andrexy/vikas-- Need you suggestion
> 
> Visa lodged-17-aug-16
> Immi commencement mail(Asked for doc):25 -Aug-16
> Replied: 21-sep-16
> 2nd CO contact: 16-Nov-16(Asked for Birth certificate attested copy and Form 815)
> Replied:17-Nov-16
> AHC call 11-May-17
> ..................................
> 
> As per above timeline, Kindly suggest me...what are the chances.....
> 
> Is it the time to Get NJL or Grant
> 
> I am very much confused....as few days back, Jatt.Dhillon got NJL.....so i am very scared....
> 
> Need your expert advise...
> 
> Waiting.....


Relax. if your verification call went well then it is Grant. Again the delay is because of the visa ceiling. June is approaching soon and post new ceiling announcement visa grants will start flowing.


----------



## indaussi

vikaschandra said:


> Relax. if your verification call went well then it is Grant. Again the delay is because of the visa ceiling. June is approaching soon and post new ceiling announcement visa grants will start flowing.


Hi Vikas

I am some where confused about my verification call....pl suggest
Verification call was about 23 minutes...she started with detail about my visa application from which subclass i applied than went to my education qualification and than, went to my job tenure and my CTC's. i said each and every detail correctly.

But when she asked me about job duties....she was going to stretch some point..like your doing same job from 8 years and your are a manager and your doing again same tasks and why you dont have a team. i replied each and every answer like job role is same from 8 years and i am very suitable candidate so that they hired me and i am doing all the tasks within time frame so that they paid me high.. somewhere in the discussion she was talking in Hindi.. she also asked how you provided the solution to users

So i am not getting understand....is this call is positive, negative and neutral.

Pl suggest..


----------



## nmarzouq

Hello
any one got invite for today's round


----------



## vikaschandra

indaussi said:


> Hi Vikas
> 
> I am some where confused about my verification call....pl suggest
> Verification call was about 23 minutes...she started with detail about my visa application from which subclass i applied than went to my education qualification and than, went to my job tenure and my CTC's. i said each and every detail correctly.
> 
> But when she asked me about job duties....she was going to stretch some point..like your doing same job from 8 years and your are a manager and your doing again same tasks and why you dont have a team. i replied each and every answer like job role is same from 8 years and i am very suitable candidate so that they hired me and i am doing all the tasks within time frame so that they paid me high.. somewhere in the discussion she was talking in Hindi.. she also asked how you provided the solution to users
> 
> So i am not getting understand....is this call is positive, negative and neutral.
> 
> Pl suggest..


as per my understanding your call has gone well with the AHC officer hence, i do not think you should worry about it. sometimes they do verification to the extreme to dig out any information that might not be aligned to your JD. Hopefully you should receive positive response from them.


----------



## Manu90

Hi all 

Is there any onshore applicant waiting since august 2016 or before. I am scare from the progress of my case as it says assessment in progress only. My timeline is 

EOI submitted on 26/07/2016
70 points (30age+20 study+5regional study+10 PTE +5 professional year)
Invitation 3/08/2016 ( business analyst)
Lodged on 04/08/2016
1st Co contact 04/09/2016 for resume
2nd CO contact 16/02/2017
For details of my employment history ( I did not claim any point for employment ) and Australian contact
After that I have been asked to do some correction which I submitted in last week of march 2017. Since then they are silent again. 

It is so painful to wait for that long time.So just wanted to know if there is someone else going through same. Or if anyone can help me like what should I do.

Thanks 
Manu


----------



## farjaf

Manu90 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Is there any onshore applicant waiting since august 2016 or before. I am scare from the progress of my case as it says assessment in progress only. My timeline is
> 
> EOI submitted on 26/07/2016
> 70 points (30age+20 study+5regional study+10 PTE +5 professional year)
> Invitation 3/08/2016 ( business analyst)
> Lodged on 04/08/2016
> 1st Co contact 04/09/2016 for resume
> 2nd CO contact 16/02/2017
> For details of my employment history ( I did not claim any point for employment ) and Australian contact
> After that I have been asked to do some correction which I submitted in last week of march 2017. Since then they are silent again.
> 
> It is so painful to wait for that long time.So just wanted to know if there is someone else going through same. Or if anyone can help me like what should I do.
> 
> Thanks
> Manu


A lot of people waiting for GSM Brisbane to respond why they are not processing visas(or what they call routine checks). Does ur second contact from skilled support?


----------



## andreyx108b

Processing times are continually increasing for lathe % of applicants 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unemplyed

Actually I havent got any reply from long time from department
The job is not important for me but if we are unemployed that effect to our visa application


----------



## Manu90

Hi Farzaf 

Yes it was from skill support team what is the difference.??

Thanks 
Manu


----------



## farjaf

Manu90 said:


> Hi Farzaf
> 
> Yes it was from skill support team what is the difference.??
> 
> Thanks
> Manu


The department claims it is for smoother processing, however, I believe the skilled support is checking form 80 and 1221 and then send to security checks which obviously takes longer. However in the past they used to do the security check and then CO contacted for form 80, 1221 missing contents. These guys are so complicated


----------



## Manu90

Yes they are as I have to update same information about 5 times. First I provided contact of friend then they asked for two more people.


Also I mentioned that for some period I was not working then they asked me to explain in detail what I was doing at home then and who used to support me financially for that period etc.


----------



## Rafai

Manu90 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Is there any onshore applicant waiting since august 2016 or before. I am scare from the progress of my case as it says assessment in progress only. My timeline is
> 
> EOI submitted on 26/07/2016
> 70 points (30age+20 study+5regional study+10 PTE +5 professional year)
> Invitation 3/08/2016 ( business analyst)
> Lodged on 04/08/2016
> 1st Co contact 04/09/2016 for resume
> 2nd CO contact 16/02/2017
> For details of my employment history ( I did not claim any point for employment ) and Australian contact
> After that I have been asked to do some correction which I submitted in last week of march 2017. Since then they are silent again.
> 
> It is so painful to wait for that long time.So just wanted to know if there is someone else going through same. Or if anyone can help me like what should I do.
> 
> Thanks
> Manu


You did not claim any employment points however you are claiming points for professional year in australia, hence the extra check.


----------



## Manu90

Does it take that long time for verification ?? And also all of my friends got their grant with in 3 months. So it is hard to say that my case is delayed because professional year verification. God knows what is behind the scene as immigration people does not want to tell you anything on call and they don't reply the emails .


----------



## sultan_azam

nmarzouq said:


> Hello
> any one got invite for today's round


check this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...i-invitations-may-2017-a-15.html#post12543162


----------



## shoaib786

bigm0n said:


> Starting 9th month of complete silence ... DIBP gives no ****.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk




hello

same is happining with me .. almost 9months have gone but still assessment in progress..


visa lodgement date was 22nd july 2016
263111


----------



## riyazadkhan

Guys someone please reply to my query.. Sultan bro please reply..


----------



## NB

riyazadkhan said:


> Hello friends.. I have a question in my Reference letter it is mentioned as senior officer but in my salary slip it is only written as officer am thinking CO may question this.. Please help me what are the chances of CO raising question and if asked how to reply..


Please give details of the Anzsco code you have applied under and your job profile

Cheers


----------



## SanBil

shoaib786 said:


> hello
> 
> same is happining with me .. almost 9months have gone but still assessment in progress..
> 
> 
> visa lodgement date was 22nd july 2016
> 263111


you got any verification call or any other contact from them?


----------



## andreyx108b

Manu90 said:


> Yes they are as I have to update same information about 5 times. First I provided contact of friend then they asked for two more people.
> 
> 
> Also I mentioned that for some period I was not working then they asked me to explain in detail what I was doing at home then and who used to support me financially for that period etc.




If you have had explained everything during lodgment time - they tend not to request extra docs on that. Its just of being clear about why and how. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamalendra

14 months and nothing yet,


----------



## indaussi

vikaschandra said:


> as per my understanding your call has gone well with the AHC officer hence, i do not think you should worry about it. sometimes they do verification to the extreme to dig out any information that might not be aligned to your JD. Hopefully you should receive positive response from them.


Hi vikas

From last 2 days, grants are flowing....I hope some positive signs are their or might be some changes are done in visa ceiling....

so can old cases expect to get grants in this flow..


----------



## sultan_azam

kamalendra said:


> 14 months and nothing yet,


its really looooooooong


----------



## cyetukuri

sultan_azam said:


> its really looooooooong


I got an email from Dbip on 22nd that my case is under processing.

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

cyetukuri said:


> I got an email from Dbip on 22nd that my case is under processing.
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


congrats, some news in your case


----------



## srik46

ANZSCO Code - 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
Date of lodgement - 16/10/2016
CO Contact ( GSM Brisbane) - 9/11/2016 for PCC,certifcates of my wife. 
PCC submission took some time although i emailed them asking for additional time. 
PCC submitted on - 6/12/2016. & clicked on Information Provided. 


*There are other mechanical engineers who got the grant having applied in december. I dont know on what basis are they issuing the grants. 
*
Now waiting for a response, for a call, for a sign !!!


----------



## cyetukuri

sultan_azam said:


> congrats, some news in your case


No eagaerly waiting. Some friends suggested I should get the grant in a week's time.

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramanjot kaur

84 days passed to physical verification.
Waiting from 14 months..


----------



## Abood

Hi, 

I lodged my visa on 21 May 2017, but my EOI still showing invited and I have not been allocated any CO. 

Is there a problem in my application? I have uploaded all documents so far.


----------



## sultan_azam

Abood said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 21 May 2017, but my EOI still showing invited and I have not been allocated any CO.
> 
> Is there a problem in my application? I have uploaded all documents so far.


you my have received an email stating that your EOI have been suspended or something like that, please check


----------



## Abood

sultan_azam said:


> you my have received an email stating that your EOI have been suspended or something like that, please check




I didn't receive. Very sure from that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Abood said:


> I didn't receive. Very sure from that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


may be some technical issue, as long as you have received the confirmation email/receipt of visa fee payment there is nothing to worry, the documents upload happens only after visa fee payment, as you told you have reached that stage, i dont think there is a problem with visa application


----------



## Abood

sultan_azam said:


> may be some technical issue, as long as you have received the confirmation email/receipt of visa fee payment there is nothing to worry, the documents upload happens only after visa fee payment, as you told you have reached that stage, i dont think there is a problem with visa application




Agree with you, but I am afraid that my case won't be allocated to CO quickly which would delay my visa application. I am already expecting 1.5 years to receive a decision from DIBP because of my nationality- Syrian 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyetukuri

I got email from dbip for 190 is that my case assessment is in progress. But still the status shows as received in immi account.

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramarajan_me

ramanjot kaur said:


> 84 days passed to physical verification.
> Waiting from 14 months..


Any idea why such a lengthy wait period..?


----------



## Abood

cyetukuri said:


> I got email from dbip for 190 is that my case assessment is in progress. But still the status shows as received in immi account.
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk




Not clear? Email from CO? Or acknowledgement email? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyetukuri

Which position you have applied for?

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyetukuri

Abood said:


> Not clear? Email from CO? Or acknowledgement email?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry I got email from dbip that my case got allocated to some xxx person and assessment has commenced.

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

cyetukuri said:


> Sorry I got email from dbip that my case got allocated to some xxx person and assessment has commenced.
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk




Ok I see. How long did it take to receive this email after lodging the visa? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorman

kamalendra said:


> 14 months and nothing yet,


Hey, whats your job code and timeline?


----------



## Abood

ramarajan_me said:


> Any idea why such a lengthy wait period..?




It is either due to employment verification or character check. Did u provide strong employment supporting? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joarc

Hi,
Please pardon my ignorance. What is NJL?
I didnt know we had a choice to apply for NJL or grant.





indaussi said:


> @ sultan/andrexy/vikas-- Need you suggestion
> 
> Visa lodged-17-aug-16
> Immi commencement mail(Asked for doc):25 -Aug-16
> Replied: 21-sep-16
> 2nd CO contact: 16-Nov-16(Asked for Birth certificate attested copy and Form 815)
> Replied:17-Nov-16
> AHC call 11-May-17
> ..................................
> 
> As per above timeline, Kindly suggest me...what are the chances.....
> 
> Is it the time to Get NJL or Grant
> 
> I am very much confused....as few days back, Jatt.Dhillon got NJL.....so i am very scared....
> 
> Need your expert advise...
> 
> Waiting.....


----------



## sultan_azam

Abood said:


> Agree with you, but I am afraid that my case won't be allocated to CO quickly which would delay my visa application. I am already expecting 1.5 years to receive a decision from DIBP because of my nationality- Syrian
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hey mate, i can understand your situation, but i think your file will be surely picked as per the standard processing timelines

dont worry


----------



## ramarajan_me

Abood said:


> It is either due to employment verification or character check. Did u provide strong employment supporting?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just don't understand. As per my Agent, all my documents were spot on and for experience I could able to submit rnr's in company's letter head signed by my managers. I have worked in reputed MNCs. Still don't know why it takes a year for them to sort it out. 

Most of the guys had their employment checks within couple of months of first Co contact or visa lodge. In my case, it didn't happen until after my gentle reminder 300 days from my lodgement date.


----------



## taylorman

ramarajan_me said:


> I just don't understand. As per my Agent, all my documents were spot on and for experience I could able to submit rnr's in company's letter head signed by my managers. I have worked in reputed MNCs. Still don't know why it takes a year for them to sort it out.
> 
> Most of the guys had their employment checks within couple of months of first Co contact or visa lodge. In my case, it didn't happen until after my gentle reminder 300 days from my lodgement date.


Whats is your occupation code sir?


----------



## abeesh

Hi Guys,

How much bank balance do I need to show for PR 189/190?

I have heard that I should have some amount of money in my bank and also I need to have some property in my name before I apply for visa or EOI(I am not sure). Is this true?
Guys please help me with this, because I have read somewhere that there is no such requirement as per Australian gov.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

You are right, I noticed the same. DIBP did employment verification for applicants within initial two months. Infact looking at the trend, I informed my previous company HR's and two seniors that DIBP might call them for verification, however no signs of call/enquiry. 

Until this visa thing is over I have decided not to leave my current job because if they do verification atleast I can catch hold of people who can provide additional references. But they are taking long time, I will complete 6 months from lodgement in next two weeks. 




ramarajan_me said:


> I just don't understand. As per my Agent, all my documents were spot on and for experience I could able to submit rnr's in company's letter head signed by my managers. I have worked in reputed MNCs. Still don't know why it takes a year for them to sort it out.
> 
> Most of the guys had their employment checks within couple of months of first Co contact or visa lodge. In my case, it didn't happen until after my gentle reminder 300 days from my lodgement date.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

There is no such requirement to have minimum bank balance. You need bank statements as a proof to show salary deposit along with payslips.

But when your time comes to migrate Australia, you will obviously need healthy bank balance. It is not easy to survive without job for initial days and I believe things are not cheap. Only when you start earning and you become resident, things will fall in place. Unless you are a super rich, one needs to work hard.



abeesh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How much bank balance do I need to show for PR 189/190?
> 
> I have heard that I should have some amount of money in my bank and also I need to have some property in my name before I apply for visa or EOI(I am not sure). Is this true?
> Guys please help me with this, because I have read somewhere that there is no such requirement as per Australian gov.


----------



## riyazadkhan

My anazco code is 232214 and designation senior GIS officer.. 
But in salary slip it's mentioned as only GIS officer.. So thinking CO may question this.. What are the chances of CO raising question and how to reply if questioned... 


newbienz said:


> riyazadkhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello friends.. I have a question in my Reference letter it is mentioned as senior officer but in my salary slip it is only written as officer am thinking CO may question this.. Please help me what are the chances of CO raising question and if asked how to reply..
> 
> 
> 
> Please give details of the Anzsco code you have applied under and your job profile
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## ramarajan_me

taylorman said:


> Whats is your occupation code sir?


233611 Mining Engineer
My occupation was taken out of SOL list in 2016 July release.


----------



## ramarajan_me

ethical.prodigy said:


> You are right, I noticed the same. DIBP did employment verification for applicants within initial two months. Infact looking at the trend, I informed my previous company HR's and two seniors that DIBP might call them for verification, however no signs of call/enquiry.
> 
> Until this visa thing is over I have decided not to leave my current job because if they do verification atleast I can catch hold of people who can provide additional references. But they are taking long time, I will complete 6 months from lodgement in next two weeks.


I am starting to think that DIBP is taking some of the applicant's patience for granted. Sure it takes time. But I feel that there is no such thing as 28 day cycle. COs hardly look at some of the tough cases that require further proofs until we put in some sort of reminder.

I applied in may last year. As instructed by some of the seniors I just waited patiently until Feb before Sultan bro asked me to drop in a reminder. In a months time I could see some movement in my case.

Gonna complete a year in couple of days time. Going to mail them again. Will see what they have to say this time around.


----------



## sounddonor

joarc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please pardon my ignorance. What is NJL?
> 
> I didnt know we had a choice to apply for NJL or grant.




NJL means natural justice letter. Google and check it mate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alisadaf88

I guess either the Brisbane office is sleeping or they were the ones who suffered the layoffs!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

alisadaf88 said:


> I guess either the Brisbane office is sleeping or they were the ones who suffered the layoffs!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Layoffs? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alisadaf88

Abood said:


> Layoffs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Just read a couple of days back that DIBP is/has reduced staffs as they are planning on automating everything


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyetukuri

Looks it same with adealide

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## alisadaf88

cyetukuri said:


> Looks it same with adealide
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk




No. If you check immi tracker, Adelaide is the one which is active and granting visas but there has been no activity from Brisbane. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyetukuri

Were there any grants in may? I thinks its same with Adelaide too for the past 30 to 40 days.

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafai

ramarajan_me said:


> taylorman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats is your occupation code sir?
> 
> 
> 
> 233611 Mining Engineer
> My occupation was taken out of SOL list in 2016 July release.
Click to expand...

Priority processing is applied to all visas. Applications lodged where the occupation has been removed from the SOL are processed last. You can find this information on the DIBP website under GSM processing time.


----------



## ramarajan_me

Rafai said:


> Priority processing is applied to all visas. Applications lodged where the occupation has been removed from the SOL are processed last. You can find this information on the DIBP website under GSM processing time.


Thanks for shedding lights on what's actually happening with my case..!! You are right. My bad, it took me one whole year to find out the reason. How come, my agent didn't tell me anything about it is just beyond me. 

So just a quick question. How much is "last".? I have had employment verification 2 months ago. Is that a positive sign or should I have to wait way longer. 

Has anybody or your friends ever had a similar experience.?


----------



## ramarajan_me

Ethical.prodigy and Taylorman,

Did my message through PM reach you guys..?


----------



## NB

:frusty:


ramarajan_me said:


> Thanks for shedding lights on what's actually happening with my case..!! You are right. My bad, it took me one whole year to find out the reason. How come, my agent didn't tell me anything about it is just beyond me.
> 
> So just a quick question. How much is "last".? I have had employment verification 2 months ago. Is that a positive sign or should I have to wait way longer.
> 
> Has anybody or your friends ever had a similar experience.?


Don't be surprised 

The members here do a much better job then most MARA agents and that also free of cost !!!!

Cheers


----------



## sharma_1987

ramarajan_me said:


> I just don't understand. As per my Agent, all my documents were spot on and for experience I could able to submit rnr's in company's letter head signed by my managers. I have worked in reputed MNCs. Still don't know why it takes a year for them to sort it out.
> 
> Most of the guys had their employment checks within couple of months of first Co contact or visa lodge. In my case, it didn't happen until after my gentle reminder 300 days from my lodgement date.


Once you send a mail after such a long time. They should respond to you in the next 1-2 months. If you want you can call their call center.


----------



## aamir.nb05

Grant !!! Grant !!! Grant !!!

Very happy to update you all about my grant ...

Grant Received : 26-May-2017

65 days after submitting Form 815.

Timeline: 

ANZSCO : 233513 

EA Assessment +ve : 06-09-2016

Invitation : 27-09-2016

Medical : 22-10-2016

MOC Request for 603 (Sputum Test) : 28-10-2016

Lodgement : 22-11-2016

Sputum Test & Chest Physician Report After X-ray : 09-02-2017

CO request for 815 Form : 22-03-2017

815 submitted on : 22-03-2017

Grant : 26-05-2017

I wish everyone speedy grants and success in life ...

And appreciate the good work by senior members in guiding the applicants...

Kind regards



aamir.nb05 said:


> sultan_azam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alisadaf88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have already submitted my new PCC in March 2017. CO had contacted in March as well for new PCC since the previous one expired. After that CO again contacted on 28th April for Form 815.
> 
> 
> 
> hmm, then nothing seems pending. they may finalise it asap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 815 form submitted on 22 Mar 2017.
> 
> Waiting since then ...
> 
> I'm not sure whether the CO has checked other docs or not .. though my agent is saying that there is no request for any additional docs from CO.
> 
> Timeline :
> 
> ANZSCO : 233513
> 
> EA Assessment +ve : 06-09-2016
> 
> Invitation : 27-09-2016
> 
> Medical : 22-10-2016
> 
> MOC Request for 603 (Sputum Test) : 28-10-2016
> 
> Lodgement : 22-11-2016
> 
> Sputum Test & Chest Physician Report After X-ray : 09-02-2017
> 
> CO request for 815 Form : 22-03-2017
> 
> 815 submitted on : 22-03-2017
> 
> Grant : Waiting
Click to expand...


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Yes mate and thanks for help! 

Hoping the day comes soon when we will also get lucky. ray:



ramarajan_me said:


> Ethical.prodigy and Taylorman,
> 
> Did my message through PM reach you guys..?


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Congrats Aamir and All the best! 

Happy to see 2016 applicants getting grant. So which team processed your case? Brisbane/Adelaide




aamir.nb05 said:


> Grant !!! Grant !!! Grant !!!
> 
> Very happy to update you all about my grant ...
> 
> Grant Received : 26-May-2017
> 
> 65 days after submitting Form 815.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO : 233513
> 
> EA Assessment +ve : 06-09-2016
> 
> Invitation : 27-09-2016
> 
> Medical : 22-10-2016
> 
> MOC Request for 603 (Sputum Test) : 28-10-2016
> 
> Lodgement : 22-11-2016
> 
> Sputum Test & Chest Physician Report After X-ray : 09-02-2017
> 
> CO request for 815 Form : 22-03-2017
> 
> 815 submitted on : 22-03-2017
> 
> Grant : 26-05-2017
> 
> I wish everyone speedy grants and success in life ...
> 
> And appreciate the good work by senior members in guiding the applicants...
> 
> Kind regards


----------



## taylorman

ethical.prodigy said:


> Yes mate and thanks for help!
> 
> Hoping the day comes soon when we will also get lucky. ray:


Whats your occupation code?


----------



## ethical.prodigy

261111 - Business Analyst



taylorman said:


> Whats your occupation code?


----------



## shoaib786

no verfication call. i dont know why they are taking too much time for finalizing the case even then everything is submitted and no demand for more information





SanBil said:


> you got any verification call or any other contact from them?


----------



## sultan_azam

aamir.nb05 said:


> Grant !!! Grant !!! Grant !!!
> 
> Very happy to update you all about my grant ...
> 
> Grant Received : 26-May-2017
> 
> 65 days after submitting Form 815.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO : 233513
> 
> EA Assessment +ve : 06-09-2016
> 
> Invitation : 27-09-2016
> 
> Medical : 22-10-2016
> 
> MOC Request for 603 (Sputum Test) : 28-10-2016
> 
> Lodgement : 22-11-2016
> 
> Sputum Test & Chest Physician Report After X-ray : 09-02-2017
> 
> CO request for 815 Form : 22-03-2017
> 
> 815 submitted on : 22-03-2017
> 
> Grant : 26-05-2017
> 
> I wish everyone speedy grants and success in life ...
> 
> And appreciate the good work by senior members in guiding the applicants...
> 
> Kind regards


congratulations Aamir...


----------



## sultan_azam

visa cap/ceiling/limit exists for each year

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning

_Fact Sheet: *2017-18 Migration Programme planning levels*

Migration Programme planning levels

The Migration Programme is designed to achieve a range of economic and social outcomes. The programme is set annually, with the total places available capped at 190,000 for 2017-18, unchanged from 2016-17. The total programme is broken down into the following streams:
Skilled – designed to improve the productive capacity of the economy and fill skill shortages in the labour market, including those in regional Australia. *This represents the majority of places offered (128,550 places in 2017-18).*
Family – is predominately made up of Partner visas, enabling Australians to reunite with family members from overseas, and provide them with pathways to citizenship (57,400 places in 2017-18). 
Fact Sheet - Overview of family stream migration has more information.
Special Eligibility – this covers visas for those in special circumstances that do not fit into the other streams. This can include permanent residents returning to the country after a period away, and is the smallest stream (565 places in 2017-18). 
More information is available in Fact Sheet - Special Eligibility Stream.
At least 3,485 Child places will be available outside the managed Migration Programme in 2017-18._


----------



## txgirl

SO, I'm probably one of that last who lodged their application in 2016 who is still awaiting response. 

My story: lodged application in December 2016, (what i thought was) everything turned in except FBI police clearance. Received additional request from CO in January 2017 asking for form 80, additional employment evidence (apparently reference letter from employers on their letterhead with HR contact info included wasn't enough), and police clearance (specifically FBI). I turned in my form 80 and tax returns within a few days, but as many of you know the FBI letter can be a pain to get, so turned in evidence of request. Emailed back CO to explain the expected length of time for FBI letter and ask if there is anything I could do in the meantime, no response. Fast forward two months, the FBI notifies me that my fingerprints weren't legible. Sent ANOTHER request, and informed CO of the issue - again, no response. Another two months later, I finally have my FBI letter. Uploaded it to immi a couple of days ago....

Question: how long from everyone's collective experience do you think it will take for me to get response from immigration? I am going crazy from the all this waiting. I know people who've gotten their visa within a month of application, and mine is going on six months now!


----------



## txgirl

Don't know how to edit post above, just to add: read a couple of pages back that there have been layoffs in Brisbane office that is affecting speed of visa grants... have they started back up?


----------



## andreyx108b

srik46 said:


> ANZSCO Code - 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
> Date of lodgement - 16/10/2016
> CO Contact ( GSM Brisbane) - 9/11/2016 for PCC,certifcates of my wife.
> PCC submission took some time although i emailed them asking for additional time.
> PCC submitted on - 6/12/2016. & clicked on Information Provided.
> 
> 
> *There are other mechanical engineers who got the grant having applied in december. I dont know on what basis are they issuing the grants.
> *
> Now waiting for a response, for a call, for a sign !!!




On individual circumstances regardless of anzsco, points or ielts score  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srik46

andreyx108b said:


> On individual circumstances regardless of anzsco, points or ielts score
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Individual circumstances. Ya maybe you are right. The fun part is I had completed my masters in Australia as well. So I don't know under what circumstances are they looking at my case. 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
CO Contacted


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Hi, I have also lodged on 11 Dec 2016 and waiting. The delay is purely because the application lodged was not complete / decision ready and also delay in submitting further information.

I think for applicants where there is a CO contact, the application file must be going way back in queue and we need to wait until our turn comes. Till that time the documents submitted must be getting validated.

Please consider to wait 4 months / 6 months (if already 4 months have passed) from last CO contact. If it doesn't work, send them a gentle reminder.

Yes there are no grants from Brisbane in immitracker, the layoff news is not known to be in Brisbane office specifically. Lets hope they are working in background and chances are you might get some news in July.

As you are a december 2016 applicant like me, we need to be patient till mid Aug atleast.

All the best!



txgirl said:


> SO, I'm probably one of that last who lodged their application in 2016 who is still awaiting response.
> 
> My story: lodged application in December 2016, (what i thought was) everything turned in except FBI police clearance. Received additional request from CO in January 2017 asking for form 80, additional employment evidence (apparently reference letter from employers on their letterhead with HR contact info included wasn't enough), and police clearance (specifically FBI). I turned in my form 80 and tax returns within a few days, but as many of you know the FBI letter can be a pain to get, so turned in evidence of request. Emailed back CO to explain the expected length of time for FBI letter and ask if there is anything I could do in the meantime, no response. Fast forward two months, the FBI notifies me that my fingerprints weren't legible. Sent ANOTHER request, and informed CO of the issue - again, no response. Another two months later, I finally have my FBI letter. Uploaded it to immi a couple of days ago....
> 
> Question: how long from everyone's collective experience do you think it will take for me to get response from immigration? I am going crazy from the all this waiting. I know people who've gotten their visa within a month of application, and mine is going on six months now!


----------



## Abood

ethical.prodigy said:


> Hi, I have also lodged on 11 Dec 2016 and waiting. The delay is purely because the application lodged was not complete / decision ready and also delay in submitting further information.
> 
> 
> 
> I think for applicants where there is a CO contact, the application file must be going way back in queue and we need to wait until our turn comes. Till that time the documents submitted must be getting validated.
> 
> 
> 
> Please consider to wait 4 months / 6 months (if already 4 months have passed) from last CO contact. If it doesn't work, send them a gentle reminder.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there are no grants from Brisbane in immitracker, the layoff news is not known to be in Brisbane office specifically. Lets hope they are working in background and chances are you might get some news in July.
> 
> 
> 
> As you are a december 2016 applicant like me, we need to be patient till mid Aug atleast.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best!




I think the delay is due to yearly quota. I think u will get ur visa by July or August. This layoff news is not making sense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

txgirl said:


> SO, I'm probably one of that last who lodged their application in 2016 who is still awaiting response.
> 
> My story: lodged application in December 2016, (what i thought was) everything turned in except FBI police clearance. Received additional request from CO in January 2017 asking for form 80, additional employment evidence (apparently reference letter from employers on their letterhead with HR contact info included wasn't enough), and police clearance (specifically FBI). I turned in my form 80 and tax returns within a few days, but as many of you know the FBI letter can be a pain to get, so turned in evidence of request. Emailed back CO to explain the expected length of time for FBI letter and ask if there is anything I could do in the meantime, no response. Fast forward two months, the FBI notifies me that my fingerprints weren't legible. Sent ANOTHER request, and informed CO of the issue - again, no response. Another two months later, I finally have my FBI letter. Uploaded it to immi a couple of days ago....
> 
> Question: how long from everyone's collective experience do you think it will take for me to get response from immigration? I am going crazy from the all this waiting. I know people who've gotten their visa within a month of application, and mine is going on six months now!



you are not the only one who is waiting from 2016, i know few more

i think July will bring grants for many


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Thanks Abood. Hope what you said comes true.

I'm not sure about the yearly quota as we saw more grants issued from Adelaide as against Brisbane. Ideally it should go nil in June.

Grants 01/05 to 28/05 on immitracker
Adelaide: 45 Grants and 15 Co contacts
Brisbane: 1 Grant and 4 CO contacts
2 Grants are not known



Abood said:


> I think the delay is due to yearly quota. I think u will get ur visa by July or August. This layoff news is not making sense.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafai

txgirl said:


> SO, I'm probably one of that last who lodged their application in 2016 who is still awaiting response.
> 
> My story: lodged application in December 2016, (what i thought was) everything turned in except FBI police clearance. Received additional request from CO in January 2017 asking for form 80, additional employment evidence (apparently reference letter from employers on their letterhead with HR contact info included wasn't enough), and police clearance (specifically FBI). I turned in my form 80 and tax returns within a few days, but as many of you know the FBI letter can be a pain to get, so turned in evidence of request. Emailed back CO to explain the expected length of time for FBI letter and ask if there is anything I could do in the meantime, no response. Fast forward two months, the FBI notifies me that my fingerprints weren't legible. Sent ANOTHER request, and informed CO of the issue - again, no response. Another two months later, I finally have my FBI letter. Uploaded it to immi a couple of days ago....
> 
> Question: how long from everyone's collective experience do you think it will take for me to get response from immigration? I am going crazy from the all this waiting. I know people who've gotten their visa within a month of application, and mine is going on six months now!


So basically your file was complete by March 2017?


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Hey, are you pointing that it is 4 to 6 months from last document submitted? DIBP site mentions processing time from the date when application was lodged. 

In my case CO contacted on 6th Jan and most documents were submitted on 6th, 9th and then 18 Jan 2017 along with email confirmation to CO ( these were decent evidences to enable them approve my claim for points).

I did upload few docs in february but those were additional proofs (good to have) like tax docs, payslip for post ACS period to visa lodgement and a birth certificate. 

Hence I would consider 6th Jan to be my application date i.e. CO Contact date as my agent made a mess by not front loading on 11 Dec. Thus 6-7 months should take my case to mid Aug.

In my view, If the case is geniuine, I don't think one deserves to wait more than 7 months. We have already seen many who lodged in March 2017 getting grants. 



Rafai said:


> So basically your file was complete by March 2017?


----------



## Rafai

ethical.prodigy said:


> Hey, are you pointing that it is 4 to 6 months from last document submitted? DIBP site mentions processing time from the date when application was lodged.
> 
> In my case CO contacted on 6th Jan and most documents were submitted on 6th, 9th and then 18 Jan 2017 along with email confirmation to CO ( these were decent evidences to enable them approve my claim for points).
> 
> I did upload few docs in february but those were additional proofs (good to have) like tax docs, payslip for post ACS period to visa lodgement and a birth certificate.
> 
> Hence I would consider 6th Jan to be my application date i.e. CO Contact date as my agent made a mess by not front loading on 11 Dec. Thus 6-7 months should take my case to mid Aug.
> 
> In my view, If the case is geniuine, I don't think one deserves to wait more than 7 months. We have already seen many who lodged in March 2017 getting grants.
> 
> 
> 
> Rafai said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basically your file was complete by March 2017?
Click to expand...

Yell well the DIBP website says 4 to 6 months processing time for complete applications. So if they have asked for additional info, your processing time starts from the day all information is provided to the CO.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

ok, Thanks, this is wierd and not a good spot to be in last 10%. 




Rafai said:


> Yell well the DIBP website says 4 to 6 months processing time for complete applications. So if they have asked for additional info, your processing time starts from the day all information is provided to the CO.


----------



## txgirl

Rafai said:


> So basically your file was complete by March 2017?


No, not complete until a few days ago due to FBI letter delay. 

I thought the visa process timeline started upon lodging the application...


----------



## Rafai

txgirl said:


> Rafai said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basically your file was complete by March 2017?
> 
> 
> 
> No, not complete until a few days ago due to FBI letter delay.
> 
> I thought the visa process timeline started upon lodging the application...
Click to expand...

It is not possible to process your application until all documents are provided. So i guess you should wait for 4-6 months at least. Hopefully you should get it before that.


----------



## raja79

sultan_azam said:


> you are not the only one who is waiting from 2016, i know few more
> 
> i think July will bring grants for many


hi 
well i am waiting too since aug 2016 .my application was last updated on 3rd oct 2016 .

got verification call in FEB 2017. 110 days passed since then but no update

dont know what to do


----------



## txgirl

Rafai said:


> It is not possible to process your application until all documents are provided. So i guess you should wait for 4-6 months at least. Hopefully you should get it before that.


You may be right, but it seems from reading other posts that the clock starts ticking when you lodge your application, as some people get their visa within days of providing additional request. Now, where you fall in the spectrum (1 month to 6 months) may depend on how complete your application is and how quickly you respond to additional requests. While I know immitracker is not the complete population and the type of people who submit their info to be tracked may skew the results, it seems like the majority of people who lodged in December have been approved, with a small percentage still up for approval. I'm one of that small percentage - but I know there is a valid reason why mine is still pending. I'm thinking that the ones that are still outstanding, there is something holding up their application. Anyway, I'm really hoping that I don't have to wait another 4-6 months. Not that there's anything I can do about it...


----------



## txgirl

raja79 said:


> hi
> well i am waiting too since aug 2016 .my application was last updated on 3rd oct 2016 .
> 
> got verification call in FEB 2017. 110 days passed since then but no update
> 
> dont know what to do


have you followed up with email or phone call?

i'm most likely going to be following up if I don't hear in a week. I do not want my application to fall through the cracks, especially since my CO has been silent since her one and only contact.


----------



## kaju

txgirl said:


> have you followed up with email or phone call?
> 
> i'm most likely going to be following up if I don't hear in a week. I do not want my application to fall through the cracks, especially since my CO has been silent since her one and only contact.


Chances are if you choose to follow it up, you won't get an answer anyway. If DIBP staff answered all queries (there are over 128,000 places each year for Skilled Migration alone!) they would never get any visas granted! 

Applications don't fall through cracks. You've only provided your Police Clearance a few days ago, so the delay has not been from the DIBP side - they can't process the application if they don't have all the documents.  

It may be up to a few weeks before the Case Officer looks at your application again anyway. Given the time of year, it may also be that very few visas will be granted between now and the end of the Australian financial year on 30 June, as they normally grant very few applications in June as they grant the last few visa places of the year, to meet the exact number authorised by the Australian Parliament.

Although you never know for sure, assuming your application is now complete and no other documents are required, I wouldn't be surprised if your application was granted somewhere around late July (that is of course a very big guess), perhaps later depending on their workload.


----------



## taylorman

txgirl said:


> You may be right, but it seems from reading other posts that the clock starts ticking when you lodge your application, as some people get their visa within days of providing additional request. Now, where you fall in the spectrum (1 month to 6 months) may depend on how complete your application is and how quickly you respond to additional requests. While I know immitracker is not the complete population and the type of people who submit their info to be tracked may skew the results, it seems like the majority of people who lodged in December have been approved, with a small percentage still up for approval. I'm one of that small percentage - but I know there is a valid reason why mine is still pending. I'm thinking that the ones that are still outstanding, there is something holding up their application. Anyway, I'm really hoping that I don't have to wait another 4-6 months. Not that there's anything I can do about it...


immitracker has only about 5% of the total population of visa applicants, give or take. Besides, there are also dependents for most visa applicants so you might want to factor that in too.


----------



## ggautam13

Hey 
Please suggest as I applied for 189 visa under below details
Occupation : chemical engineer 233111
Points : 60
Date of lodging main application 1dec2016
Till date no updates please advise as I am in terrible situation , it's long time now.


----------



## NB

ggautam13 said:


> Hey
> Please suggest as I applied for 189 visa under below details
> Occupation : chemical engineer 233111
> Points : 60
> Date of lodging main application 1dec2016
> Till date no updates please advise as I am in terrible situation , it's long time now.


Did you check what has been the cutoff points in the current year for your occupation?

If it has always been 65 points and more, then the chances of it coming down next year are also very low
You should try to improve your points through English if you want an invite 

Cheers


----------



## nishish

ggautam13 said:


> Hey
> Please suggest as I applied for 189 visa under below details
> Occupation : chemical engineer 233111
> Points : 60
> Date of lodging main application 1dec2016
> Till date no updates please advise as I am in terrible situation , it's long time now.


Did you get any CO contact?


----------



## ggautam13

Well it was 60 points only


----------



## ggautam13

No updates on immi account but I called DIBP officials n they confirmed me that the CO has already been allocated and your application is under review.


----------



## Rafai

ggautam13 said:


> Well it was 60 points only


Are you talking about invitation or visa application?


----------



## ggautam13

I am waiting for approval on my visa application I got invitation in Oct 2016 n applied visa application on Dec 2016


----------



## nishish

ggautam13 said:


> I am waiting for approval on my visa application I got invitation in Oct 2016 n applied visa application on Dec 2016


If you have provided everything that your application requires and there is no update on the immiaccount, then I think the only thing you can do is wait.
I read one of the posts by Audrey today, he has said one applicant has got a delay mail from DIBP. Generally, in May end or June Visa grants are very few because they are reaching the year-end of visa program and maybe about to reach the maximum limit of the visa program.


----------



## ggautam13

nishish said:


> ggautam13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting for approval on my visa application I got invitation in Oct 2016 n applied visa application on Dec 2016
> 
> 
> 
> If you have provided everything that your application requires and there is no update on the immiaccount, then I think the only thing you can do is wait.
> I read one of the posts by Audrey today, he has said one applicant has got a delay mail from DIBP. Generally, in May end or June Visa grants are very few because they are reaching the year-end of visa program and maybe about to reach the maximum limit of the visa program.
Click to expand...

I know but in chemical engineering the quota is not filled yet approx 260 still there


----------



## cranfan

guys,this is driving me crazy. why is my turn not coming ? Any ideas ? 

I lodged the application on 29 December 2016
They co-contacted me on 03 February 2017
I uploaded all docs and said information provided on 08 February 2017
Today it is 29.05.2017 which means 5 months have passed...

Any idea or experience you have on cases like this ? It is waiting on Brisbane team also... 
189 visa on 261312.


----------



## sultan_azam

ggautam13 said:


> Hey
> Please suggest as I applied for 189 visa under below details
> Occupation : chemical engineer 233111
> Points : 60
> Date of lodging main application 1dec2016
> Till date no updates please advise as I am in terrible situation , it's long time now.


can you tell the points breakup for 60 points,

how many years of experience claimed, 

all documents provided ??


----------



## ggautam13

cranfan said:


> guys,this is driving me crazy. why is my turn not coming ? Any ideas ?
> 
> I lodged the application on 29 December 2016
> They co-contacted me on 03 February 2017
> I uploaded all docs and said information provided on 08 February 2017
> Today it is 29.05.2017 which means 5 months have passed...
> 
> Any idea or experience you have on cases like this ? It is waiting on Brisbane team also...
> 189 visa on 261312.


Well atleast they get in contact with you but in my case I lodged my visa application in Dec 2016 n till date no contact no update on immi account .


----------



## nishish

ggautam13 said:


> I know but in chemical engineering the quota is not filled yet approx 260 still there


The quota is only up to invitation stage.
After that, the grant depends on the documents that you provide and the time period varies from case to case. It is independent of the occupation quota or the points.


----------



## ggautam13

sultan_azam said:


> ggautam13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey
> Please suggest as I applied for 189 visa under below details
> Occupation : chemical engineer 233111
> Points : 60
> Date of lodging main application 1dec2016
> Till date no updates please advise as I am in terrible situation , it's long time now.
> 
> 
> 
> can you tell the points breakup for 60 points,
> 
> how many years of experience claimed,
> 
> all documents provided ??
Click to expand...

At the time of lodgement of visa application
Age :30
English language : 0 
Level of education: 15
Experience in Australia :0
Experience in nominated occupation : 15


----------



## cyetukuri

ggautam13 said:


> Well atleast they get in contact with you but in my case I lodged my visa application in Dec 2016 n till date no contact no update on immi account .


Hi..what is the position that you have applied for? What's the status in immi account?

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pawandeep_sk

Hello everyone

I have submitted my documents along with all payment since Dec-2016. Medical and PCC done. CO one contacted for Form 80 in Jan-2017, that also submitted. Still no report on visa grant. This wait is killing me. 
My ANZSCO is 263312

Anyone in this group waiting from this long time??

Should I expect visa grant in or after July-2017 only??


----------



## taylorman

pawandeep_sk said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have submitted my documents along with all payment since Dec-2016. Medical and PCC done. CO one contacted for Form 80 in Jan-2017, that also submitted. Still no report on visa grant. This wait is killing me.
> My ANZSCO is 263312
> 
> Anyone in this group waiting from this long time??
> 
> Should I expect visa grant in or after July-2017 only??


Check my signature....

Keep your hopes for July. If you get it before that, you're lucky. Good Luck.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Been away from the forum for sometime as I got busy with my current job and life. When I last checked in here, "gonnabeexpat" received some response from DIBP. Hopefully, his grant must have been given by now. However, if it is not, hang in there mate "gonnabexpat" and you among all folks (including me) will receive the inevitable grant mail soon.

To all those who received the grant in the last few days, congrats and for all of us who are waiting, hang in there and you will get it. It is not the end of the road.

My timelines might be a respite for some mates who are getting worried as they lodged the application in Dec -2016 and later. Time ! The time should come, it is now or never and all the more better late than never, so hang in.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Maverick_VJ said:


> Been away from the forum for sometime as I got busy with my current job and life. When I last checked in here, "gonnabeexpat" received some response from DIBP. Hopefully, his grant must have been given by now. However, if it is not, hang in there mate "gonnabexpat" and you among all folks (including me) will receive the inevitable grant mail soon.
> 
> To all those who received the grant in the last few days, congrats and for all of us who are waiting, hang in there and you will get it. It is not the end of the road.
> 
> My timelines might be a respite for some mates who are getting worried as they lodged the application in Dec -2016 and later. Time ! The time should come, it is now or never and all the more better late than never, so hang in.


Not even close mate . I am on the verge of slipping into depression. Life is becoming more meaningless has time passes by.  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ggautam13

cyetukuri said:


> ggautam13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well atleast they get in contact with you but in my case I lodged my visa application in Dec 2016 n till date no contact no update on immi account .
> 
> 
> 
> Hi..what is the position that you have applied for? What's the status in immi account?
> 
> Have applied under chemical engineer n no change on status of immi account it shows "received" . I tried to call dibp they confirmed that the CO has been allocated but no updates on immi account neither CO contacted me .
> Waiting badly
Click to expand...


----------



## Maverick_VJ

gonnabeexpat said:


> Not even close mate . I am on the verge of slipping into depression. Life is becoming more meaningless has time passes by.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Mate ! Do not get into that mode. I understand your point of view and we had seen many getting to the other end in a delayed mode. Focus on your current work and life as everything happens for a reason. It is easier said than done as for me as well it pinches because of the delay and having scored 70 points it is a tough call to digest but i am just hoping for the best. Hang in there buddy!


----------



## chramu23

ggautam13 said:


> Well atleast they get in contact with you but in my case I lodged my visa application in Dec 2016 n till date no contact no update on immi account .


Hi,

I'm in the same boat too, applied on 2 Dec 2016, application Status is still in Received state. Don't know how many more days to go before I can see the grant.... . It would be really interesting to crack the algorithm/criteria that decides the wait time or the criteria which puts the application to External/Internal checks, hope this is not done on a random basis


__________________
261313 : Software Engineer
Total Points: 65
Visa Applied on: 02 December 2016
Grant: NA


----------



## Abood

chramu23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat too, applied on 2 Dec 2016, application Status is still in Received state. Don't know how many more days to go before I can see the grant.... . It would be really interesting to crack the algorithm/criteria that decides the wait time or the criteria which puts the application to External/Internal checks, hope this is not done on a random basis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________
> 
> 261313 : Software Engineer
> 
> Total Points: 65
> 
> Visa Applied on: 02 December 2016
> 
> Grant: NA




Did the CO contacted you? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chramu23

Abood said:


> Did the CO contacted you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not yet.


----------



## Abood

chramu23 said:


> Not yet.




Have u given all documents? Has ur occupation recently removed? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chramu23

Abood said:


> Have u given all documents? Has ur occupation recently removed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes uploaded all documents, no my occupations is still on SOL.


----------



## Abood

chramu23 said:


> Yes uploaded all documents, no my occupations is still on SOL.




Most likely You will get ur grant in July 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chramu23

Abood said:


> Most likely You will get ur grant in July
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Is this based on any assumption? or just that new quota gets released in the month of July?


----------



## sultan_azam

Maverick_VJ said:


> Mate ! Do not get into that mode. I understand your point of view and we had seen many getting to the other end in a delayed mode. Focus on your current work and life as everything happens for a reason. It is easier said than done as for me as well it pinches because of the delay and having scored 70 points it is a tough call to digest but i am just hoping for the best. Hang in there buddy!


I appreciate your patience mate, you set a nice example to fellow applicants

wish you good luck for the grant and journey ahead of it


----------



## sultan_azam

gonnabeexpat said:


> Not even close mate . I am on the verge of slipping into depression. Life is becoming more meaningless has time passes by.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


buck up mate, you have been through much tougher and demanding situation as compared to this.


----------



## txgirl

taylorman said:


> immitracker has only about 5% of the total population of visa applicants, give or take. Besides, there are also dependents for most visa applicants so you might want to factor that in too.


How do dependents factor in? 

Yup, and whatever that % is, who's to say it's representative of the total population. 

I'm going to try to be zen about this process, but can't make any promises that I won't contact my CO.


----------



## ggautam13

taylorman said:


> pawandeep_sk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> I have submitted my documents along with all payment since Dec-2016. Medical and PCC done. CO one contacted for Form 80 in Jan-2017, that also submitted. Still no report on visa grant. This wait is killing me.
> My ANZSCO is 263312
> 
> Anyone in this group waiting from this long time??
> 
> Should I expect visa grant in or after July-2017 only??
> 
> 
> 
> Check my signature....
> 
> Keep your hopes for July. If you get it before that, you're lucky. Good Luck.
Click to expand...

Hey we are in same boat visa application lodged on 1 dec2016 n till date no update. ?


----------



## ggautam13

Abood said:


> chramu23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat too, applied on 2 Dec 2016, application Status is still in Received state. Don't know how many more days to go before I can see the grant....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It would be really interesting to crack the algorithm/criteria that decides the wait time or the criteria which puts the application to External/Internal checks, hope this is not done on a random basis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________
> 
> 261313 : Software Engineer
> 
> Total Points: 65
> 
> Visa Applied on: 02 December 2016
> 
> Grant: NA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the CO contacted you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Same in my case
Code 233111
Visa lodged in 1dec2016
Total points : 60
Immi Status: Received


----------



## Pradeep1998

355 Days past. Absolute silence. I am wondering whether i should even think that i had applied for visa or just move on.


----------



## Abood

Pradeep1998 said:


> 355 Days past. Absolute silence. I am wondering whether i should even think that i had applied for visa or just move on.




No contact? What the status in your immiaccount? What is your occupation? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viaan

Hi guys, 

Finally some movement after nearly 1 year.. got employment verification for my current and also previous employers... 

Hoping to get some good new soon


Vishnu


----------



## sultan_azam

Viaan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally some movement after nearly 1 year.. got employment verification for my current and also previous employers...
> 
> Hoping to get some good new soon
> 
> 
> Vishnu


good luck mate


----------



## Viaan

sultan_azam said:


> good luck mate


Thank you Sultan


----------



## kamalendra

Viaan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally some movement after nearly 1 year.. got employment verification for my current and also previous employers...
> 
> Hoping to get some good new soon
> 
> 
> Vishnu


How was your verification done,,, can you please elaborate,,, we received immi mail from same CO and waiting for a year


----------



## Unemplyed

Finally after long time waiting .....
Two people from AHC visited previous company and they talked with MANAGING DIRECTOR about 25 minutes about company and me as well as the worked done by company.
During their visit the director of my the company was out of station who knew about me much.
Need expert advice 
Will they call me as well as the director who was not present there
Hoping with favourable reply


----------



## ramarajan_me

Completing 1 year today.
My pcc is expiring in 15 days. Should I wait until Co contacts me again for fresh PCC or should I go ahead and do it now to save time later on.?


----------



## farjaf

ramarajan_me said:


> Completing 1 year today.
> My pcc is expiring in 15 days. Should I wait until Co contacts me again for fresh PCC or should I go ahead and do it now to save time later on.?


I think better wait till got asked... 2 more weeks delays is nothing in comparison to 1 year delay


----------



## Viaan

kamalendra said:


> How was your verification done,,, can you please elaborate,,, we received immi mail from same CO and waiting for a year


Hi 

This is what happened in my case. My first employer was a CA firm so when they called them they were asking for the exact date of joining, so the admin guy there told them he needs to check the records and ask them to send an email, which they sent along with the reference letter i have provided.

My second employer had a new admin there who could not explain my roles and responsibilities so she gave my boss number and they called him.

For my current employer there was a direct line to hr on which they called but they refused to believe its a direct line and kept questioning that, so our hr manager ask them to send an email if they have any doubts which they sent.

Hope this helps..

Vishnu


----------



## sultan_azam

Unemplyed said:


> Finally after long time waiting .....
> Two people from AHC visited previous company and they talked with MANAGING DIRECTOR about 25 minutes about company and me as well as the worked done by company.
> During their visit the director of my the company was out of station who knew about me much.
> Need expert advice
> Will they call me as well as the director who was not present there
> Hoping with favourable reply


i think 25 mins is good enough they spent with your MD, i dont think they will call you, they may call your director, but it is not guaranteed

good luck mate


----------



## andreyx108b

ramarajan_me said:


> Completing 1 year today.
> My pcc is expiring in 15 days. Should I wait until Co contacts me again for fresh PCC or should I go ahead and do it now to save time later on.?




I always suggest to get a new pcc and meds, but recently CO were very accommodating and issues grants with 6 months IED even when these were expired, or rather close to expiration 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pradeep1998

Abood said:


> No contact? What the status in your immiaccount? What is your occupation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


263111
Invitation: 25 May 2016 
Visa launched: 11 June 2016
Assessment started email - Not Received ???
CO contact: No contact till date ???
Doc updated: Front Uploaded All documents 
Employment verification - ??????
Current Application Status - Received


----------



## Abood

Pradeep1998 said:


> 263111
> 
> Invitation: 25 May 2016
> 
> Visa launched: 11 June 2016
> 
> Assessment started email - Not Received ???
> 
> CO contact: No contact till date ???
> 
> Doc updated: Front Uploaded All documents
> 
> Employment verification - ??????
> 
> Current Application Status - Received




You need to call them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manoo

By the grace of God, we got Grant Yesterday after a long wait of about 310 days. Really want to thank all members for support and guidance. 

It was from Brisbane office
Applied in June 2016
Grant Date 30th May 2017
IED 10th July, 2017


----------



## Abood

Manoo said:


> By the grace of God, we got Grant Yesterday after a long wait of about 310 days. Really want to thank all members for support and guidance.
> 
> It was from Brisbane office
> Applied in June 2016
> Grant Date 30th May 2017
> IED 10th July, 2017




Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khan4344

Manoo said:


> By the grace of God, we got Grant Yesterday after a long wait of about 310 days. Really want to thank all members for support and guidance.
> 
> It was from Brisbane office
> Applied in June 2016
> Grant Date 30th May 2017
> IED 10th July, 2017


Congratulations bro. 

Why did it take so long? 
Did you provide all the docs?
Please Share your timeline?


----------



## sultan_azam

Manoo said:


> By the grace of God, we got Grant Yesterday after a long wait of about 310 days. Really want to thank all members for support and guidance.
> 
> It was from Brisbane office
> Applied in June 2016
> Grant Date 30th May 2017
> IED 10th July, 2017


congratulations...


----------



## Viaan

Manoo said:


> By the grace of God, we got Grant Yesterday after a long wait of about 310 days. Really want to thank all members for support and guidance.
> 
> It was from Brisbane office
> Applied in June 2016
> Grant Date 30th May 2017
> IED 10th July, 2017


Hi

Congrats Mano, did you have any employment verification? 

Vishnu


----------



## Manoo

khan4344 said:


> Congratulations bro.
> 
> Why did it take so long?
> Did you provide all the docs?
> Please Share your timeline?


Not sure why they they took 10 months ... maybe external checks
No Employment verification since my husband (main applicant) was a government servant and we had submitted all documents (Salary slips, Tax papers etc)


----------



## taylorman

Manoo said:


> By the grace of God, we got Grant Yesterday after a long wait of about 310 days. Really want to thank all members for support and guidance.
> 
> It was from Brisbane office
> Applied in June 2016
> Grant Date 30th May 2017
> IED 10th July, 2017


Congrats!

Job code? Was there any verification done? Any CO contacts?

Good Luck


----------



## ramarajan_me

andreyx108b said:


> I always suggest to get a new pcc and meds, but recently CO were very accommodating and issues grants with 6 months IED even when these were expired, or rather close to expiration
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whether getting a fresh PCC without being asked causes any problem.? If not, I will try to get it done as soon as the present one expires.

Thanks,
Ram


----------



## andreyx108b

ramarajan_me said:


> Whether getting a fresh PCC without being asked causes any problem.? If not, I will try to get it done as soon as the present one expires.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ram


Should not, it just helps to avoid CO contact requesting the same.


----------



## prank123

can i apply for EA with a just one and half month left for IELTS vaild?
pls share yr experience.as for DIBP IELTS is valid for 3 years.
pls correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## rvd

Manoo said:


> By the grace of God, we got Grant Yesterday after a long wait of about 310 days. Really want to thank all members for support and guidance.
> 
> It was from Brisbane office
> Applied in June 2016
> Grant Date 30th May 2017
> IED 10th July, 2017




Congratulations and all the best for your future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel

Though its late, but I have to share with the forum that gave me so much in this journey.

Got my grant on 31st May
Timeline:
Occupation: 233411
Eoi submitted: Dec 17, 60 points
(Age-25, bsc15, PTE 20)
ITA: April 12
Lodged: April 13
Frontloaded all documents
Direct grant: May 31st
Team Adelaide
IED: March 22, 2018

Special thanks to Zaback21 for all his contributions to this forum. Wish you all the best

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nishish

mctowel said:


> Though its late, but I have to share with the forum that gave me so much in this journey.
> 
> Got my grant on 31st May
> Timeline:
> Occupation: 233411
> Eoi submitted: Dec 17, 60 points
> (Age-25, bsc15, PTE 20)
> ITA: April 12
> Lodged: April 13
> Frontloaded all documents
> Direct grant: May 31st
> Team Adelaide
> IED: March 22, 2018
> 
> Special thanks to Zaback21 for all his contributions to this forum. Wish you all the best
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate.


----------



## justin787

Almost 9 months, no movement, no updates ... First PCC expired this week, second and third will expire at the end of July and the first week of August along with Meds. These PCC's are all costly and time consuming and along with the Meds add up to a whopping $800 USD which I don't feel like going through again for a visa that is nowhere to be found ...

Also, there are daily grants being reported at the tracker, 7 reported just today. If the caps were reached, shouldn't the grants stop? or at least clear up older cases? Yet all the grants seem to be for applications lodged less than 3 months ago.

Everyone is counting on July to bring in more grants. That might be the case for most, specially those who applied in the past 6 months or so, but it seems like cases that have been "stuck" like mine, are stuck in there forever with no hope for a grant anytime soon.


----------



## maraikayer

justin787 said:


> Almost 9 months, no movement, no updates ... First PCC expired this week, second and third will expire at the end of July and the first week of August along with Meds. These PCC's are all costly and time consuming and along with the Meds add up to a whopping $800 USD which I don't feel like going through again for a visa that is nowhere to be found ...
> 
> Also, there are daily grants being reported at the tracker, 7 reported just today. If the caps were reached, shouldn't the grants stop? or at least clear up older cases? Yet all the grants seem to be for applications lodged less than 3 months ago.
> 
> Everyone is counting on July to bring in more grants. That might be the case for most, specially those who applied in the past 6 months or so, but it seems like cases that have been "stuck" like mine, are stuck in there forever with no hope for a grant anytime soon.


Are you claiming any points for work?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## justin787

maraikayer said:


> Are you claiming any points for work?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


No, 0 points for work ...


----------



## maraikayer

justin787 said:


> No, 0 points for work ...


Which GSM? I thought people who didn't claim points for work got their grants sooner than others.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## justin787

maraikayer said:


> Which GSM? I thought people who didn't claim points for work got their grants sooner than others.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Adelaide...


----------



## Rafai

justin787 said:


> maraikayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which GSM? I thought people who didn't claim points for work got their grants sooner than others.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Adelaide...
Click to expand...


Your job code?


----------



## justin787

rafai said:


> your job code?


261313


----------



## maraikayer

justin787 said:


> Adelaide...


You've just got me worried here. I've just applied recently April 17th , responded to Co on may 1st(Brisbane).

I hope you get your grant soon.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## justin787

Don't worry about it, only a tiny amount of cases get stuck like mine.
You have an excellent chance of getting the grant before me ...



maraikayer said:


> You've just got me worried here. I've just applied recently April 17th , responded to Co on may 1st(Brisbane).
> 
> I hope you get your grant soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Justin, 

When was the last document uploaded in your immiaccount?



justin787 said:


> Don't worry about it, only a tiny amount of cases get stuck like mine.
> You have an excellent chance of getting the grant before me ...
> 
> 
> 
> maraikayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've just got me worried here. I've just applied recently April 17th , responded to Co on may 1st(Brisbane).
> 
> I hope you get your grant soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## justin787

ethical.prodigy said:


> Justin,
> 
> When was the last document uploaded in your immiaccount?


Sept 28th 2016 ... Which is also the "last updated" date on my immi account.


----------



## bigm0n

justin787 said:


> Sept 28th 2016 ... Which is also the "last updated" date on my immi account.


You have Apple to Apple case as mine. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

mctowel said:


> Though its late, but I have to share with the forum that gave me so much in this journey.
> 
> Got my grant on 31st May
> Timeline:
> Occupation: 233411
> Eoi submitted: Dec 17, 60 points
> (Age-25, bsc15, PTE 20)
> ITA: April 12
> Lodged: April 13
> Frontloaded all documents
> Direct grant: May 31st
> Team Adelaide
> IED: March 22, 2018
> 
> Special thanks to Zaback21 for all his contributions to this forum. Wish you all the best
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk




Congratulations and all the best for your future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Hey I see you received contact from Skilled support in Feb 2017. perhaps your background check is going on, be hopeful for July/Aug. 



justin787 said:


> Sept 28th 2016 ... Which is also the "last updated" date on my immi account.


----------



## justin787

ethical.prodigy said:


> Hey I see you received contact from Skilled support in Feb 2017. perhaps your background check is going on, be hopeful for July/Aug.


I don't think I have much hope left in me. In retrospect, I should've given up the second skilled support asked to see a full list of all my primary, middle and high school courses and my employment status when I was 12 as well as other silly questions like how I spent the summer after high school ... 
My PCC's and meds are all going to expire between late July and early August, So it's now or never, and with the supposed caps, it looks like it's the latter unfortunately ...


----------



## farjaf

justin787 said:


> I don't think I have much hope left in me. In retrospect, I should've given up the second skilled support asked to see a full list of all my primary, middle and high school courses and my employment status when I was 12 as well as other silly questions like how I spent the summer after high school ...
> My PCC's and meds are all going to expire between late July and early August, So it's now or never, and with the supposed caps, it looks like it's the latter unfortunately ...


Hey Justin, What I don't understand is why they put your case in security checks if you are a Canadian citizen. I thought background checks are only for high risk countries.


----------



## subz.finwiz

Does anyone know if a person with high BP or Diabetes, need to submit health declaration in form 815 & subsequent follow up with Healthcare authority once in Australia?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

subz.finwiz said:


> Does anyone know if a person with high BP or Diabetes, need to submit health declaration in form 815 & subsequent follow up with Healthcare authority once in Australia?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i have seen 815 being requested in case of TB history

https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/815.pdf


----------



## kaju

subz.finwiz said:


> Does anyone know if a person with high BP or Diabetes, need to submit health declaration in form 815 & subsequent follow up with Healthcare authority once in Australia?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When an applicant needs a Health Undertaking they will be advised of this by the Case Officer. No applicant should submit a Form 815 without being asked first. 

Health Undertakings are issued with the primary objectives being both the health of the applicant but also minimising the risk to the Australian community.

Health Undertakings are generally only issued in cases where there are either the possibility of the disease recurring, such as is possible with tuberculosis, or in other diseases such as Hepatitis, HIV, or others, that may require further monitoring.

You will not receive a Health Undertaking for having conditions such as Diabetes or High Blood Pressure.


----------



## Brane

*Help Needed!!*

Hello Experts,

If I have uploaded SD for R&R signed by a senior colleague on a stamp paper and not a company letter ahead, will the CO still ask the HR to confirm the R&R or will the CO just ask the HRL to confirm my employment with basic details such as DOJ, designation mentioned in SD?
Did anyone faced similar situation wherein HR was asked to confirm R&R for SD provided by senior colleague on stamp paper and not the letter head because as per policies of some org HRs are not supposed to furnish detail level info about an employee so it may happen that HR refuses to endorse the complete R&R in this case.

Whats ur opinion guys??


----------



## in.kawal

Hi Guys,

My Name is Kawal. I have been a silent reader of this forum and really appreciate all the members for their great support. 

My ANZSCO Code code is 261312 (Developer Programmer). I logged my visa on 7th Oct 2016 and after CO contact i submitted my pending docs (character assessment, Police clearance certificates, Evidence of functional Englishspouse), Health Examinations) on 15th Nov 2016. And till now my Application status is 'Assessment in process'. I have been waiting for 238 days now. I still don't know what is causing the delay. Can anyone please help me with some information about when can i get grant letter.

Thanks


----------



## maraikayer

in.kawal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My Name is Kawal. I have been a silent reader of this forum and really appreciate all the members for their great support.
> 
> My ANZSCO Code code is 261312 (Developer Programmer). I logged my visa on 7th Oct 2016 and after CO contact i submitted my pending docs (character assessment, Police clearance certificates, Evidence of functional Englishspouse), Health Examinations) on 15th Nov 2016. And till now my Application status is 'Assessment in process'. I have been waiting for 238 days now. I still don't know what is causing the delay. Can anyone please help me with some information about when can i get grant letter.
> 
> Thanks


What is your points break down? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## in.kawal

Age 30
PTE 10
Education 15
Experience 10


----------



## maraikayer

in.kawal said:


> Age 30
> PTE 10
> Education 15
> Experience 10


Bro maybe they are verifying you employment claims and sometimes it takes a lot of time than others.

Hopefully you'll​ get it soon.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ggautam13

maraikayer said:


> in.kawal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Age 30
> PTE 10
> Education 15
> Experience 10
> 
> 
> 
> Bro maybe they are verifying you employment claims and sometimes it takes a lot of time than others.
> 
> Hopefully you'll​ get it soon.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Can you pleas advice how much Time would dibp take for granting visa . 
Occupation: 233111 chemical engineer
Age : 30
Edu: 15
Exp: 15
Visa loadged: 1Dec2016
Status on immi account: Received 
No call/ email from CO till date . How can I be sure that they have allocated CO to my application. My agent emailed dibp twice but unfortunately no response from their end.


----------



## justin787

farjaf said:


> Hey Justin, What I don't understand is why they put your case in security checks if you are a Canadian citizen. I thought background checks are only for high risk countries.


They work in mysterious ways.


----------



## subz.finwiz

kaju said:


> When an applicant needs a Health Undertaking they will be advised of this by the Case Officer. No applicant should submit a Form 815 without being asked first.
> 
> Health Undertakings are issued with the primary objectives being both the health of the applicant but also minimising the risk to the Australian community.
> 
> Health Undertakings are generally only issued in cases where there are either the possibility of the disease recurring, such as is possible with tuberculosis, or in other diseases such as Hepatitis, HIV, or others, that may require further monitoring.
> 
> You will not receive a Health Undertaking for having conditions such as Diabetes or High Blood Pressure.




Thank you very much for this valuable information 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raghupal1234

I need your guidance..... below is the timeline 
15 Sept 2016 submitted documents and filed for 189 visa
06 oct 2016 Co contact Adelaide 
15 Oct 2016 submitted clarification 
02 Feb 2017 my present department head received a call for confirmation 
01 May 2017 2nd co contact asked for old passport, which was submitted immediately.
02 June 2017 I received a call from Australian high commission in India . They called to enquire about my job profile and responsibilities.

Based on the above pls guide me at what stage is my application. I almost lost hope and was Getting on with life and suddenly the last month has been eventful. It seems some thing is happening. Pls advise....


----------



## Raghupal1234

My 189 visa category is Ship Master Anzco ode is 231213


----------



## mariner86

can you please clarify why they contacted you the first time as I am a ship engineer and I still have not been contacted by a case officer.Did they contact you for PCC's?


----------



## ggautam13

Please guide me 
I have applied under chemical engineer occupation with 60 points and lodged visa in Dec2016 and till date no reply from dibp, no contact from CO. My status on immi account is showing "application received".
Yesterday I came to know that may be chemical engineering occupation is going to be scraped from SOL in July 2017. please guide me whether dibp will release visa after July in this case or scrap my file.
Please advise as I am in great shock to here this.


----------



## sultan_azam

Raghupal1234 said:


> I need your guidance..... below is the timeline
> 15 Sept 2016 submitted documents and filed for 189 visa
> 06 oct 2016 Co contact Adelaide
> 15 Oct 2016 submitted clarification
> 02 Feb 2017 my present department head received a call for confirmation
> 01 May 2017 2nd co contact asked for old passport, which was submitted immediately.
> 02 June 2017 I received a call from Australian high commission in India . They called to enquire about my job profile and responsibilities.
> 
> Based on the above pls guide me at what stage is my application. I almost lost hope and was Getting on with life and suddenly the last month has been eventful. It seems some thing is happening. Pls advise....


it has been very slow but lets see what comes up next, wish you good luck


----------



## sultan_azam

ggautam13 said:


> Please guide me
> I have applied under chemical engineer occupation with 60 points and lodged visa in Dec2016 and till date no reply from dibp, no contact from CO. My status on immi account is showing "application received".
> Yesterday I came to know that may be chemical engineering occupation is going to be scraped from SOL in July 2017. please guide me whether dibp will release visa after July in this case or scrap my file.
> Please advise as I am in great shock to here this.


you will get your visa, dont worry, the occupation was in the occupation list when you received invitation and is not removed till now, even if it gets scrapped in July 2017, DIBP will respect its invitation sent to you


----------



## Raghupal1234

mariner86 said:


> can you please clarify why they contacted you the first time as I am a ship engineer and I still have not been contacted by a case officer.Did they contact you for PCC's?


First time I was asked for self declaration of job responsibilities ,form 1221, dates of my earlier visits to Australia on ships.
Second contact was for old passport as it was not uploaded by the agent by mistake.
It's been a long long wait.
What about you. When did you apply for visa.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Bro, I feel they are reaching to a point to finalize your application. If not early then hope for Aug. Good thing is you were able to get some update every 3 months, so they are working on your case.

All the best!



Raghupal1234 said:


> I need your guidance..... below is the timeline
> 15 Sept 2016 submitted documents and filed for 189 visa
> 06 oct 2016 Co contact Adelaide
> 15 Oct 2016 submitted clarification
> 02 Feb 2017 my present department head received a call for confirmation
> 01 May 2017 2nd co contact asked for old passport, which was submitted immediately.
> 02 June 2017 I received a call from Australian high commission in India . They called to enquire about my job profile and responsibilities.
> 
> Based on the above pls guide me at what stage is my application. I almost lost hope and was Getting on with life and suddenly the last month has been eventful. It seems some thing is happening. Pls advise....


----------



## Pradeep1998

Is there a possibility that i could raise some complains some where as i know now crossed 12 months with no update on the visa status. 

263111 
Invitation: May 2016 
Visa launched: June 2016 
Assessment started email - Not Received ??? 
CO contact: No contact till date ??? 
Doc updated: Front Uploaded All documents


----------



## Abood

Pradeep1998 said:


> Is there a possibility that i could raise some complains some where as i know now crossed 12 months with no update on the visa status.
> 
> 
> 
> 263111
> 
> Invitation: May 2016
> 
> Visa launched: June 2016
> 
> Assessment started email - Not Received ???
> 
> CO contact: No contact till date ???
> 
> Doc updated: Front Uploaded All documents




First ask them if you have been allocated to a CO. I think there is a call center number so u can check with them. What is your occupation? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

Pradeep1998 said:


> Is there a possibility that i could raise some complains some where as i know now crossed 12 months with no update on the visa status.
> 
> 263111
> Invitation: May 2016
> Visa launched: June 2016
> Assessment started email - Not Received ???
> CO contact: No contact till date ???
> Doc updated: Front Uploaded All documents


If you received a response or a reference number from DIBP feedback unit (something like IMMI- XX-XXXXX), you can raise your complaint to the Commonwealth Ombudsman. See their website for more details: Home - Commonwealth Ombudsman


----------



## mariner86

Raghupal1234 said:


> First time I was asked for self declaration of job responsibilities ,form 1221, dates of my earlier visits to Australia on ships.
> Second contact was for old passport as it was not uploaded by the agent by mistake.
> It's been a long long wait.
> What about you. When did you apply for visa.


 I got my invitation to apply on 23/05//2017 and front loaded all docs. on 25th May and still waiting for a CO contact or direct grant .By the way ,have you submitted all the PCC for all the ships you sailed on more than cumulative 12 months and if not ,did they ask you for statutory declaration?


----------



## NB

Pradeep1998 said:


> Is there a possibility that i could raise some complains some where as i know now crossed 12 months with no update on the visa status.
> 
> 263111
> Invitation: May 2016
> Visa launched: June 2016
> Assessment started email - Not Received ???
> CO contact: No contact till date ???
> Doc updated: Front Uploaded All documents


Man you are one hell of a patient guy!!!!

Hats off to you

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

Pradeep1998 said:


> Is there a possibility that i could raise some complains some where as i know now crossed 12 months with no update on the visa status.
> 
> 
> 
> 263111
> 
> Invitation: May 2016
> 
> Visa launched: June 2016
> 
> Assessment started email - Not Received ???
> 
> CO contact: No contact till date ???
> 
> Doc updated: Front Uploaded All documents




You can enquire direct with DIBP, then lodge complain with security agency if they have your file for over 12 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pradeep1998

Abood said:


> First ask them if you have been allocated to a CO. I think there is a call center number so u can check with them. What is your occupation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been calling them on a regular basis. And every time its just the Standard response still processing my application. 
Job Code: 263111


----------



## Pradeep1998

andreyx108b said:


> You can enquire direct with DIBP, then lodge complain with security agency if they have your file for over 12 months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been inquiring with DIBP. Had even raised a complain last month just got back a standard reply saying time frames for each application vary. 

Not sure what else i could do.


----------



## kapilarora4

*No response after first contact*

Hi Experts,

My Case : 7 months and counting.
-----------
I lodged PR on 20-Oct-2016 and had first CO contact on 3-Nov. I submitted all required documents(except HR letter from current employer as it was against company policy and had to submit statutory declaration along with salary slips , pf ,form 16 etc.) 

Since then there is not CO contact, I called a couple of times but there is a standard response, even their timeline of 7 months is crossed to process the application(i understand they process only 75 percent in that timeframe).

My Enquiry:
---------------
Just want to know from experts, what all i can do in my case now and what next timeframe should i look for to be hopeful before moving on.

Thanks in Anticipation, 
Kaps


----------



## saurabharora123

Hey guys, I have a Australia's 189 visa. Do I have to update DIBP in case I get Canadian PR as well. Thanks.


----------



## saurabharora123

kapilarora4 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> My Case : 7 months and counting.
> -----------
> I lodged PR on 20-Oct-2016 and had first CO contact on 3-Nov. I submitted all required documents(except HR letter from current employer as it was against company policy and had to submit statutory declaration along with salary slips , pf ,form 16 etc.)
> 
> Since then there is not CO contact, I called a couple of times but there is a standard response, even their timeline of 7 months is crossed to process the application(i understand they process only 75 percent in that timeframe).
> 
> My Enquiry:
> ---------------
> Just want to know from experts, what all i can do in my case now and what next timeframe should i look for to be hopeful before moving on.
> 
> Thanks in Anticipation,
> Kaps


Hey Kapil,
You have no other option. But to wait. There's no fixed time


----------



## andreyx108b

Pradeep1998 said:


> I have been calling them on a regular basis. And every time its just the Standard response still processing my application.
> 
> Job Code: 263111




Each call is answered by a CO - by calling them too often you add to the workload. Instead of working on cases they work on call answering. Calls never help. Whats the point of calling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sydd

I have submitted EOI for 189 under Developer Programmer(261312) with 65 points. What are the chances of getting an invitation in next year?


----------



## andreyx108b

saurabharora123 said:


> Hey guys, I have a Australia's 189 visa. Do I have to update DIBP in case I get Canadian PR as well. Thanks.



If you have it already, i dont think there is any specific requirement to do it.


----------



## gaudit24

Hi everyone,

Though i had earlier posted about my Query, but i am still unclear as what should i expect next as part of the process.

After long waiting of 16 months since visa lodgment, an employer verification had happened from DIBP by physically visiting my previous employer. They met the partner, director, HR & one of my colleague for information. 

They went satisfactory with the information they obtained about me.

What is the next thing i should expect. A call from DIBP to me to re-verify my evidence with me?

Secondly, does this also mean that external security checks r over that they used as reason for waiting till this date?

I had many plans to move on & accordingly we are leading a life.

I am being worried every time about what's next to be expected from DIBP & by when. 16-17 months already has passed by without a single communication from them. 

Regards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u

gaudit24 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Though i had earlier posted about my Query, but i am still unclear as what should i expect next as part of the process.
> 
> After long waiting of 16 months since visa lodgment, an employer verification had happened from DIBP by physically visiting my previous employer. They met the partner, director, HR & one of my colleague for information.
> 
> They went satisfactory with the information they obtained about me.
> 
> What is the next thing i should expect. A call from DIBP to me to re-verify my evidence with me?
> 
> Secondly, does this also mean that external security checks r over that they used as reason for waiting till this date?
> 
> I had many plans to move on & accordingly we are leading a life.
> 
> I am being worried every time about what's next to be expected from DIBP & by when. 16-17 months already has passed by without a single communication from them.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think you should be good now and can expect a grant IMO. However I'm not sure what will they do with your Medical and PCC since you have crossed the validity period.


----------



## farjaf

Looks like DIBP staff are looking into forums like myimmitracker:
Here is the response from their facebook page when someone asked why gsm brisbane not issuing any visa:
"Thank you for clarifying.

Third party forums, such as the one you have mentioned, only contain data from the small number of participants that upload information to that forum. 

For example: I have checked the forum mentioned and since 01/07/2016 they have had approximately 1770 entries on the 189 forum, of which 1123 have reported that their application has been finalised. This is a small representation considering there have been 19,936 invitations issued for the 189 visa this fanatical year; 1123 is just 5.6% of 19,936.

We suggest that you avoid drawing conclusions based on the information uploaded to third party forums as it is not comprehensive, official or verified. 

As previously posted, there is no freeze, or problems, regarding applications being processed in a particular state office. "


----------



## sultan_azam

farjaf said:


> Looks like DIBP staff are looking into forums like myimmitracker:
> Here is the response from their facebook page when someone asked why gsm brisbane not issuing any visa:
> "Thank you for clarifying.
> 
> Third party forums, such as the one you have mentioned, only contain data from the small number of participants that upload information to that forum.
> 
> For example: I have checked the forum mentioned and since 01/07/2016 they have had approximately 1770 entries on the 189 forum, of which 1123 have reported that their application has been finalised. This is a small representation considering there have been 19,936 invitations issued for the 189 visa this fanatical year; 1123 is just 5.6% of 19,936.
> 
> We suggest that you avoid drawing conclusions based on the information uploaded to third party forums as it is not comprehensive, official or verified.
> 
> As previously posted, there is no freeze, or problems, regarding applications being processed in a particular state office. "


this is the most hilarious reply i have seen ever, this was discussed a lot and now it is DIBP confirming that third party forums are a small representation,


----------



## NB

sultan_azam said:


> this is the most hilarious reply i have seen ever, this was discussed a lot and now it is DIBP confirming that third party forums are a small representation,


What do you find hilarious in it, I fail to understand 
The DIBP guy actually researched the immitracker website and gave cold hard facts to back up his statement

Members here were presuming that about 10% of all applicants upload their details on immitracker but it seems that is closer to 6%
So we have to multiply the pending visas on immitracker by a factor of 16 to get an idea where we stand

Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u

farjaf said:


> Looks like DIBP staff are looking into forums like myimmitracker:
> Here is the response from their facebook page when someone asked why gsm brisbane not issuing any visa:
> "Thank you for clarifying.
> 
> Third party forums, such as the one you have mentioned, only contain data from the small number of participants that upload information to that forum.
> 
> For example: I have checked the forum mentioned and since 01/07/2016 they have had approximately 1770 entries on the 189 forum, of which 1123 have reported that their application has been finalised. This is a small representation considering there have been 19,936 invitations issued for the 189 visa this fanatical year; 1123 is just 5.6% of 19,936.
> 
> We suggest that you avoid drawing conclusions based on the information uploaded to third party forums as it is not comprehensive, official or verified.
> 
> As previously posted, there is no freeze, or problems, regarding applications being processed in a particular state office. "


I'm glad firstly that DIBP looked into the forum and it's numbers. Secondly, I'm glad that DIBP clarified on whats already known, i.e the members providing and sharing information here / or other online forum is a very very small percentage


----------



## sultan_azam

newbienz said:


> What do you find hilarious in it, I fail to understand
> The DIBP guy actually researched the immitracker website and gave cold hard facts to back up his statement
> 
> Members here were presuming that about 10% of all applicants upload their details on immitracker but it seems that is closer to 6%
> So we have to multiply the pending visas on immitracker by a factor of 16 to get an idea where we stand
> 
> Cheers


well well.. this is a facebook page reply and shouldnt be treated as an official one

now someone mentioned to them about third party forum data and they actually took time to research and reply on that.

it is amusing because people believe that third party forums are a good indicator of trend, I meant to some extent it have the data but not the entire data set 

the data on third party forums are good for occupations who are digitally active like IT occupations, however there is a plethora of occupation and applicants who are not even aware of such data sharing and trend monitoring platforms, due to which... the amusement....


read the last line 

*We suggest that you avoid drawing conclusions based on the information uploaded to third party forums as it is not comprehensive, official or verified. *


----------



## shoaib786

Abood said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats manoo for the grant!

my application lodgement date is 22july 2016

263111, 60 points


----------



## farjaf

farjaf said:


> Looks like DIBP staff are looking into forums like myimmitracker:
> Here is the response from their facebook page when someone asked why gsm brisbane not issuing any visa:
> "Thank you for clarifying.
> 
> Third party forums, such as the one you have mentioned, only contain data from the small number of participants that upload information to that forum.
> 
> For example: I have checked the forum mentioned and since 01/07/2016 they have had approximately 1770 entries on the 189 forum, of which 1123 have reported that their application has been finalised. This is a small representation considering there have been 19,936 invitations issued for the 189 visa this fanatical year; 1123 is just 5.6% of 19,936.
> 
> We suggest that you avoid drawing conclusions based on the information uploaded to third party forums as it is not comprehensive, official or verified.
> 
> As previously posted, there is no freeze, or problems, regarding applications being processed in a particular state office. "


Something doesn't match up:
Based on the information provided in DIBP website for 10 May 2017 invitation round: 10 May 2017 Round Results
28,461 invitation issued for this financial year till 10 May 2017.
Although they claim 19,936 invitation issued. Also, Interestingly, they divided number of granted visas in immitracker by 19936. Does this mean 19936 cases out of 28461 have been finalised considering the fact that not everyone who got invitation will lodge a valid visa application?


----------



## andreyx108b

farjaf said:


> Looks like DIBP staff are looking into forums like myimmitracker:
> Here is the response from their facebook page when someone asked why gsm brisbane not issuing any visa:
> "Thank you for clarifying.
> 
> Third party forums, such as the one you have mentioned, only contain data from the small number of participants that upload information to that forum.
> 
> For example: I have checked the forum mentioned and since 01/07/2016 they have had approximately 1770 entries on the 189 forum, of which 1123 have reported that their application has been finalised. This is a small representation considering there have been 19,936 invitations issued for the 189 visa this fanatical year; 1123 is just 5.6% of 19,936.
> 
> We suggest that you avoid drawing conclusions based on the information uploaded to third party forums as it is not comprehensive, official or verified.
> 
> As previously posted, there is no freeze, or problems, regarding applications being processed in a particular state office. "



No one has ever said that there is any sort of freeze.  

It is just too funy what people can come up with....

MyImmiTracker is NOT A FORUM - the first thing to remember.


----------



## andreyx108b

fugitive_4u said:


> I'm glad firstly that DIBP looked into the forum and it's numbers. Secondly, I'm glad that DIBP clarified on whats already known, i.e the members providing and sharing information here / or other online forum is a very very small percentage


DIBP if they said it need to understand that any educated person, especially working with analytics will tell them that sample size of 5% has an error margin of less than 1%  That is it. 

If you (not specifically you, but anyone) or someone has made an assumption that there is a freeze, please don't try to make some other web-sites including our beloved expatforum who are trying to help immigrants look bad... 

MyImmiTracker is never was or is official, its just a tracking tool, to give indication...


----------



## Hardeep689

andreyx108b said:


> farjaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like DIBP staff are looking into forums like myimmitracker:
> Here is the response from their facebook page when someone asked why gsm brisbane not issuing any visa:
> "Thank you for clarifying.
> 
> Third party forums, such as the one you have mentioned, only contain data from the small number of participants that upload information to that forum.
> 
> For example: I have checked the forum mentioned and since 01/07/2016 they have had approximately 1770 entries on the 189 forum, of which 1123 have reported that their application has been finalised. This is a small representation considering there have been 19,936 invitations issued for the 189 visa this fanatical year; 1123 is just 5.6% of 19,936.
> 
> We suggest that you avoid drawing conclusions based on the information uploaded to third party forums as it is not comprehensive, official or verified.
> 
> As previously posted, there is no freeze, or problems, regarding applications being processed in a particular state office. "
> 
> 
> 
> Can we have a link to this response?
> 
> No one has ever said that there is any sort of freeze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover, don't think DIBP would ever provide response like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is just too funy what people can come up with....
> 
> MyImmiTracker is NOT A FORUM - the first thing to remember.
Click to expand...

Search for page "Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection" on facebook.

Look after comments from 30th May post.


----------



## andreyx108b

1770 cases of 19,936 is ~9%


----------



## andreyx108b

Hardeep689 said:


> Search for page "Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection" on facebook.
> 
> Look after comments from 30th May post.


found and updated already the above post.

I think the main issue here is that a person who posted the message to FB has made an impression that MyImmiTracker is telling there is a freeze - there is no FREEZES which has been pointed out not only by members of the forum but by the ACTUAL TRACKER as THERE are GRANTS.

Someone made an assumption and made it look like that tracker is saying this... why would one do that?


----------



## andreyx108b

Official response:


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Adding to andreyx108b's points above regarding Immitracker, only a handful of folks interested in getting analytic numbers register themselves with Immitracker and this is a marginal fraction of the visa applications lodged period wise. 
Again, some of the registered folks who were or are granted Visa fail to update the status on Immitracker immediately, as I know a few individual cases where this had been the practice, so to narrow down immitracker's numbers as frozen is a bit ambitious as the very reason of the numbers being frozen is because there is an imbalance in the registrations and updates on that site.


----------



## andreyx108b

Maverick_VJ said:


> Adding to andreyx108b's points above regarding Immitracker, only a handful of folks interested in getting analytic numbers register themselves with Immitracker and this is a marginal fraction of the visa applications lodged period wise.
> Again, some of the registered folks who were or are granted Visa fail to update the status on Immitracker immediately, as I know a few individual cases where this had been the practice, so to narrow down immitracker's numbers as frozen is a bit ambitious as the very reason of the numbers being frozen is because there is an imbalance in the registrations and updates on that site.


The above statements are misleading. 

The update rate is 90% there is a system of reminders, which users receive each week if they dont update the case. 

The cases which are not updated ARE not shown on the tracker, as they are set as inactive. (you can see them only if want to, by selecting SHOW INACTIVE). 

The fraction is ~9% of all CIC applicants. This is a huge pool which allows to determine the trend with unprecedented accuracy. Narrow is the an appropriate word to use. The size of the sample is huge


----------



## Maverick_VJ

andreyx108b said:


> The above statements are misleading.
> 
> *Maverick_VJ's Response: *Kindly note that I have not quoted any numbers and given my view as an immitracker user only. You among other senior members are experts on this, so I am again re-iterating the fact that it is based on my own personal view and experience and not to mislead anyone here.
> 
> The update rate is 90% there is a system of reminders, which users receive each week if they dont update the case.
> 
> *Maverick_VJ's Response: *The above is true and is only applicable if an applicant has also registered himself on immitracker. There will always be a subset of applicants who never register on Immitracker and this is the data I was referring to. As many of the folks here who are waiting for their visas have not registered on immitracker except a handful of us.
> 
> The cases which are not updated ARE not shown on the tracker, as they are set as inactive. (you can see them only if want to, by selecting SHOW INACTIVE).
> 
> The fraction is ~9% of all CIC applicants. This is a huge pool which allows to determine the trend with unprecedented accuracy. Narrow is not an appropriate word to use.


@andreyx108b : Please find some of my answers inline.

I gave my inputs based on my own experience and have known people who forget to update their case on immitracker once a visa had been granted to them. So, the bottom line I was focusing was that the onus of updating immitracker is on the applicant who has to update it which in many cases people fail to do so immediately thus leading to data which is not updated as per real statistics of DIBP.

I regularly check immitracker and follow it as the prediction data gives an idea to an aspiring immigrant like me. 

Kindly be advised that I never negated nor have endorsed immitracker data in the negative anytime.

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

Maverick_VJ said:


> @andreyx108b : Please find some of my answers inline.
> 
> I gave my inputs based on my own experience and have known people who forget to update their case on immitracker once a visa had been granted to them. So, the bottom line I was focusing was that the onus of updating immitracker is on the applicant who has to update it which in many cases people fail to do so immediately thus leading to data which is not updated as per real statistics of DIBP.
> 
> I regularly check immitracker and follow it as the prediction data gives an idea to an aspiring immigrant like me.
> 
> Kindly be advised that I never negated nor have endorsed immitracker data in the negative anytime.
> 
> Cheers


Sir, never attempted to say anything against  

It just those cases who will not update they will disappear (after 90 days from last update) but update rate is high 90% will update their status to final (which is grant)  

I wish you all the best! and thank you!


----------



## Maverick_VJ

andreyx108b said:


> Sir, never attempted to say anything against
> 
> It just those cases who will not update they will disappear (after 90 days from last update) but update rate is high 90% will update their status to final (which is grant)
> 
> I wish you all the best! and thank you!


@ andreyx108b : Sorry ! if I sounded a bit curt. I too never attempted to challenge you. Infact, I closely follow yours and Vikas's posts as you folks relentlessly provide suggestions pepping the common lot coming to find solace and solutions to their queries.

It is a thankless job and I really appreciate from the bottom of my heart for the job you guys do. Please do not take that, I am frustrated because of the delay, as I am mature enough to analyze and understand these things as I always believed if anything has to happen in life, it will,no matter the odds against it. 

Cheers once again and thanks for your wishes.


----------



## jassi1981

Dear All,
Today morning I got the Golden Email of Visa Grant.
I was a silent observer of this forum. It has been 7 month after which I received the grant.
Specially I would like to mention that before 3 wks I had lodged feed back complaint and today I got the response about the complaint as well as Visa Grant notification together. So in my case the complaint has helped in expediting my case.
Nevertheless would also like to confirm that no Employment verification has been carried out in my case.
I have plan to shift to perth next year July, however I have plan to visit Australia for first landing in Aug this year. Do you thing two days visit is sufficient or I need to stay there for any fixed minimum duration?
Please guide me.

Moreover I would pray to god that all the backlogged candidates shall get the golden mail soon.

----------------------------------------
Lodge Visa: 12/11/2016
CO Contact:29/11/2016 (Request for English proficiency of spouse)
IP: 06/12/2016
Waitathon of 207 Days
Visa Grant; 06/06/2017
(No Employment Verification Carried out)


----------



## sultan_azam

jassi1981 said:


> Dear All,
> Today morning I got the Golden Email of Visa Grant.
> I was a silent observer of this forum. It has been 7 month after which I received the grant.
> Specially I would like to mention that before 3 wks I had lodged feed back complaint and today I got the response about the complaint as well as Visa Grant notification together. So in my case the complaint has helped in expediting my case.
> Nevertheless would also like to confirm that no Employment verification has been carried out in my case.
> I have plan to shift to perth next year July, however I have plan to visit Australia for first landing in Aug this year. Do you thing two days visit is sufficient or I need to stay there for any fixed minimum duration?
> Please guide me.
> 
> Moreover I would pray to god that all the backlogged candidates shall get the golden mail soon.
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> Lodge Visa: 12/11/2016
> CO Contact:29/11/2016 (Request for English proficiency of spouse)
> IP: 06/12/2016
> Waitathon of 207 Days
> Visa Grant; 06/06/2017
> (No Employment Verification Carried out)



congratulations for the visa grant

2 days is more than enough for fulfilling the IED conditions


----------



## jassi1981

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations for the visa grant
> 
> 2 days is more than enough for fulfilling the IED conditions


Sultan. 
do you think I need to carry out any formalities after landing their for first time or just entering in Australia and coming back is sufficient?
Regards


----------



## sultan_azam

jassi1981 said:


> Sultan.
> do you think I need to carry out any formalities after landing their for first time or just entering in Australia and coming back is sufficient?
> Regards


please check if there are any visa conditions mentioned in grant letter

if nothing then entering in Australia and coming back is enough,


----------



## taylorman

jassi1981 said:


> Sultan.
> do you think I need to carry out any formalities after landing their for first time or just entering in Australia and coming back is sufficient?
> Regards


Congrats.

What is your job code?


----------



## Maverick_VJ

jassi1981 said:


> Dear All,
> Today morning I got the Golden Email of Visa Grant.
> I was a silent observer of this forum. It has been 7 month after which I received the grant.
> Specially I would like to mention that before 3 wks I had lodged feed back complaint and today I got the response about the complaint as well as Visa Grant notification together. So in my case the complaint has helped in expediting my case.
> Nevertheless would also like to confirm that no Employment verification has been carried out in my case.
> I have plan to shift to perth next year July, however I have plan to visit Australia for first landing in Aug this year. Do you thing two days visit is sufficient or I need to stay there for any fixed minimum duration?
> Please guide me.
> 
> Moreover I would pray to god that all the backlogged candidates shall get the golden mail soon.
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> Lodge Visa: 12/11/2016
> CO Contact:29/11/2016 (Request for English proficiency of spouse)
> IP: 06/12/2016
> Waitathon of 207 Days
> Visa Grant; 06/06/2017
> (No Employment Verification Carried out)


Congratulations Mate on your grant and thanks for your wishes for people waiting it out. You mentioned about something like a feedback complaint. So, where did you lodge this complaint ? As far as I know the communication is one way traffic from DIBP to the applicants, so was a bit eager to know the same.


----------



## jassi1981

Maverick_VJ said:


> Congratulations Mate on your grant and thanks for your wishes for people waiting it out. You mentioned about something like a feedback complaint. So, where did you lodge this complaint ? As far as I know the communication is one way traffic from DIBP to the applicants, so was a bit eager to know the same.


I lodge the complain through Feedback option on the DIBB website.


----------



## jassi1981

taylorman said:


> Congrats.
> 
> What is your job code?


It's Chemical Engineering


----------



## shoaib786

congrats for the grant...

can you please tell me the exact content of complaint you wrote on feedback dibp.

actually am waiting since 8 months for the grant. so i am thinking for the complaint lodge as its already too late.


waiting for the reply


----------



## panna

Dear All
Is there any impact on visa application if the main applicant has experience on family own business? 
Regards
Panna


----------



## panna

Dear All
Is there any impact on visa application if the main applicant has experience on family own business? 
Regards
Panna


----------



## SanBil

shoaib786 said:


> congrats manoo for the grant!
> 
> my application lodgement date is 22july 2016
> 
> 263111, 60 points


Did your CO contacted you? or any status changes?


----------



## shoaib786

SanBil said:


> Did your CO contacted you? or any status changes?


status is "assessment in progress" since 2 months hope to see my status change in a positive way soon.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Well the wait is getting tougher now, no email updates, no AHC call. 

"Assessment in progress"


----------



## khan4344

ethical.prodigy said:


> Well the wait is getting tougher now, no email updates, no AHC call.
> 
> "Assessment in progress"




Mine is same guys, lodged on 4th April co contact 18th April, replied 21st April since then "assessment in progress".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akash_futureca

Congrats



jassi1981 said:


> Dear All,
> Today morning I got the Golden Email of Visa Grant.
> I was a silent observer of this forum. It has been 7 month after which I received the grant.
> Specially I would like to mention that before 3 wks I had lodged feed back complaint and today I got the response about the complaint as well as Visa Grant notification together. So in my case the complaint has helped in expediting my case.
> Nevertheless would also like to confirm that no Employment verification has been carried out in my case.
> I have plan to shift to perth next year July, however I have plan to visit Australia for first landing in Aug this year. Do you thing two days visit is sufficient or I need to stay there for any fixed minimum duration?
> Please guide me.
> 
> Moreover I would pray to god that all the backlogged candidates shall get the golden mail soon.
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> Lodge Visa: 12/11/2016
> CO Contact:29/11/2016 (Request for English proficiency of spouse)
> IP: 06/12/2016
> Waitathon of 207 Days
> Visa Grant; 06/06/2017
> (No Employment Verification Carried out)


----------



## bigm0n

As per revised timelines updated on 17th May

75% application finalized in 4 months for both 189/190.
90% application finalized in 6 & 7 month for 189/190 respectively.

Global visa and citizenship processing times


What the heck is going on with 2016 applicants ?


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Very sad and somehow now I'm not liking this experience. Completed 6 months today.



bigm0n said:


> As per revised timelines updated on 17th May
> 
> 75% application finalized in 4 months for both 189/190.
> 90% application finalized in 6 & 7 month for 189/190 respectively.
> 
> Global visa and citizenship processing times
> 
> 
> What the heck is going on with 2016 applicants ?


----------



## farjaf

bigm0n said:


> As per revised timelines updated on 17th May
> 
> 75% application finalized in 4 months for both 189/190.
> 90% application finalized in 6 & 7 month for 189/190 respectively.
> 
> Global visa and citizenship processing times
> 
> 
> What the heck is going on with 2016 applicants ?


The Department of Immigration and Border Protection recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.

We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time.

The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, the department is unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application as some cases may take several months to finalise. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.


----------



## ethical.prodigy

We pay money to buy time. I didn't pay hard earned money for an endless wait. If there is something wrong, please communicate to applicants. Let us know the reality. If we are not worthy just finalise and we will move on. We are all mortals and our survival time is finite.


----------



## taylorman

farjaf said:


> The Department of Immigration and Border Protection recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.
> 
> We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time.
> 
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, the department is unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application as some cases may take several months to finalise. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.



Did they send this to you? When did you send them a mail? Whats your timeline?

Thanks


----------



## farjaf

taylorman said:


> Did they send this to you? When did you send them a mail? Whats your timeline?
> 
> Thanks


I know it doesn't make sense.
This is their copy and paste response to official complaint made 6 months ago.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

farjaf said:


> I know it doesn't make sense.
> This is their copy and paste response to official complaint made 6 months ago.


I think we are quite a handful of folks here specifically who lodged the application between April 2016 to Dec 2016 who are experiencing this never ending wait. Many are in the the decent 75 to 70 points range and still are left at bay without any communication and it does take a toll on one's vision and day to day activities.

However, we do not have a choice but go through this inevitable wait. All of you are in my prayers and wishing the grant soon.

My immitracker says that there are 51 applicants before me while that number is more or less had been the same for sometime now. Let us sail through in these tough times mates.


----------



## chramu23

Truly sad to see such delay with no interim status updates, they could definitely revise their status messages to include more relevant and meaningful messages. Mine was struck with the initial "Application Received " status ever since I lodged the application back on 2nd December 2016.


----------



## vikaschandra

ethical.prodigy said:


> We pay money to buy time. I didn't pay hard earned money for an endless wait. If there is something wrong, please communicate to applicants. Let us know the reality. If we are not worthy just finalise and we will move on. We are all mortals and our survival time is finite.


We can understand the angst. do not loose faith it is just matter of time when you will be rejoiced with the grant. 

we do need to understand that DIBP have their own boundaries and cannot blame them for not doing their jobs.. 

You have completed 6 months the standard timeline says 6/7 months for 90% of applicants just a month to go and you will be out of this wait period. July should see a lots of grant and you will be one of them.. have little more patience mate


----------



## Manu90

Hi All 


One positive movement in my case. I got my VAC2 request on 8/6/2017. I paid the invoice. My agent says that this invoice means your grant is not far away now. Only god knows how much more time it will take. Fingers crossed.

Thanks 
Manu


----------



## sara1981

hello everyone, 

can someone please help me with a question, the CO asked my husbands company for verification of employment and they got the response from the company, on 6 June 2017 (last Wednesday) anyone know usually how long it takes to hear back ? 
also on the AU gov website the dates for visa grants are 7 june 2017 and 21 June 2017 , any information on previous experiences would be great


----------



## andreyx108b

Maverick_VJ said:


> I think we are quite a handful of folks here specifically who lodged the application between April 2016 to Dec 2016 who are experiencing this never ending wait. Many are in the the decent 75 to 70 points range and still are left at bay without any communication and it does take a toll on one's vision and day to day activities.
> 
> However, we do not have a choice but go through this inevitable wait. All of you are in my prayers and wishing the grant soon.
> 
> My immitracker says that there are 51 applicants before me while that number is more or less had been the same for sometime now. Let us sail through in these tough times mates.




 after April 2016 number of cases which takes longer increased dramatically... good luck to you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Thank you bro for keeping hopes alive, these are tough times.
I pray that all that you said comes true for 2016 applicants.



vikaschandra said:


> We can understand the angst. do not loose faith it is just matter of time when you will be rejoiced with the grant.
> 
> we do need to understand that DIBP have their own boundaries and cannot blame them for not doing their jobs..
> 
> You have completed 6 months the standard timeline says 6/7 months for 90% of applicants just a month to go and you will be out of this wait period. July should see a lots of grant and you will be one of them.. have little more patience mate


----------



## vk_jay

*April 2016*

Hi guys,

Add one more to your list

My timeline

Subclass 189 
Visa Lodged on- 27 Apr 2016
CO contact - 09 May 2016 
Responded to CO - 10 May 2016 
Status - Assessment in progress

I had sent numerous emails and phone calls and even raised a complaint. But every time got the same reply. Your assessment is in progress...


So :fingerscrossed:

Nothing else to say.. Move on..


----------



## cyetukuri

Hi vk_jay what is the co contact is for? For what role you have applied..,?


shriram.gopalakrishnan said:


> Hello everybody... I submitted a EOI 190, choosing 'any' for the preferred state. will there be no acknowledgement or email from skill select after a successful submission of EOI ??





vk_jay said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Add one more to your list
> 
> My timeline
> 
> Subclass 189
> Visa Lodged on- 27 Apr 2016
> CO contact - 09 May 2016
> Responded to CO - 10 May 2016
> Status - Assessment in progress
> 
> I had sent numerous emails and phone calls and even raised a complaint. But every time got the same reply. Your assessment is in progress...
> 
> 
> So :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Nothing else to say.. Move on..



Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyetukuri

vk_jay said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Add one more to your list
> 
> My timeline
> 
> Subclass 189
> Visa Lodged on- 27 Apr 2016
> CO contact - 09 May 2016
> Responded to CO - 10 May 2016
> Status - Assessment in progress
> 
> I had sent numerous emails and phone calls and even raised a complaint. But every time got the same reply. Your assessment is in progress...
> 
> 
> So :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Nothing else to say.. Move on..


What is the co contact is for? What is the occupation that you have applied for? It takes minimum 28 days for co to look into your case after he contacted for any missing documents. These days process is delayed. 

I lodged on 11th May. Co assigned on 22nd May. Till now no response. Status is showing as Received.

Cheers,
Chandra


Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vk_jay

*Reply*

233311, Electrial Engineer. 

CO asked for form 80. After that there has been no contact from CO. Never replied to any of my emails and all the phone calls ended in the same reply. Assessment in progress.. 


Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## cyetukuri

vk_jay said:


> 233311, Electrial Engineer.
> 
> CO asked for form 80. After that there has been no contact from CO. Never replied to any of my emails and all the phone calls ended in the same reply. Assessment in progress..
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]
Its too early for you to hurry up? These days processing is very slow. There are people waiting for more than 1 year also. From July onwards they should be issuing grants. This is financial year end for them
That's why 1 month is not at all a delay.

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unemplyed

Hi self employer and other who faced physical verifications 
What about your status
I hope you all get positive outcome
If medical and PCC have been expired Does CO send request
Hope for favourable reply.....


----------



## vikaschandra

Unemplyed said:


> Hi self employer and other who faced physical verifications
> What about your status
> I hope you all get positive outcome
> If medical and PCC have been expired Does CO send request
> Hope for favourable reply.....


Yes if the CO feels there is the requirement for updated Medicals or PCC they would send out the request. usually they just request for PCC as what i have seen in many cases..


----------



## Unemplyed

Thank for reply
Vilas what do you think the time period after physical verification


----------



## Unemplyed

Vikas 
Verification took at previous company where who knew about me was not present and HRA replied positively and its took 25 minutes .


----------



## andreyx108b

vk_jay said:


> 233311, Electrial Engineer.
> 
> 
> 
> CO asked for form 80. After that there has been no contact from CO. Never replied to any of my emails and all the phone calls ended in the same reply. Assessment in progress..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]



You will need to wait for at least 6-12 weeks for any update in most cases


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pradeep1998

Finally with God's Grace I received by Grant Today from Brisbane Office. I wish all the best for the ones waiting and thanks to every one in the forum for your support and Help. 

263111
Invitation: 25 May 2016 
Visa launched: 11 June 2016
Assessment started email - Not Received ?
CO contact: No contact till date ?
Doc updated: Front Uploaded All documents 
Employment verification - ?
Current Application Status - Granted on 13th June 2017 By Brisbane office


----------



## dvinoth86

*expected timelines*

Hi,

initially i had submitted my EOI (189) on 7th Dec 2016 with 65 points.
I updated my EOI with 75 points on 10th June 2017. How likely am i to be invited in the next round?

I had submitted my EOI for Systems Analyst.


----------



## NB

dvinoth86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> initially i had submitted my EOI (189) on 7th Dec 2016 with 65 points.
> I updated my EOI with 75 points on 10th June 2017. How likely am i to be invited in the next round?
> 
> I had submitted my EOI for Systems Analyst.


Very high chances


----------



## sultan_azam

Pradeep1998 said:


> Finally with God's Grace I received by Grant Today from Brisbane Office. I wish all the best for the ones waiting and thanks to every one in the forum for your support and Help.
> 
> 263111
> Invitation: 25 May 2016
> Visa launched: 11 June 2016
> Assessment started email - Not Received ?
> CO contact: No contact till date ?
> Doc updated: Front Uploaded All documents
> Employment verification - ?
> Current Application Status - Granted on 13th June 2017 By Brisbane office


congratulations Pradeep


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Congrats! best wishes for future 



Pradeep1998 said:


> Finally with God's Grace I received by Grant Today from Brisbane Office. I wish all the best for the ones waiting and thanks to every one in the forum for your support and Help.
> 
> 263111
> Invitation: 25 May 2016
> Visa launched: 11 June 2016
> Assessment started email - Not Received ?
> CO contact: No contact till date ?
> Doc updated: Front Uploaded All documents
> Employment verification - ?
> Current Application Status - Granted on 13th June 2017 By Brisbane office


----------



## Unemplyed

Congratulations Pradeep Best wishes for new step......


----------



## Viaan

Pradeep1998 said:


> Finally with God's Grace I received by Grant Today from Brisbane Office. I wish all the best for the ones waiting and thanks to every one in the forum for your support and Help.
> 
> 263111
> Invitation: 25 May 2016
> Visa launched: 11 June 2016
> Assessment started email - Not Received ?
> CO contact: No contact till date ?
> Doc updated: Front Uploaded All documents
> Employment verification - ?
> Current Application Status - Granted on 13th June 2017 By Brisbane office


Hi Pradeep,

Congrats on your grant .. Finally some good news for people who are waiting for more than a year.. 

Whats your IED??

Did they ask for PCC again?


----------



## Hardeep689

Pradeep1998 said:


> Finally with God's Grace I received by Grant Today from Brisbane Office. I wish all the best for the ones waiting and thanks to every one in the forum for your support and Help.
> 
> 263111
> Invitation: 25 May 2016
> Visa launched: 11 June 2016
> Assessment started email - Not Received ?
> CO contact: No contact till date ?
> Doc updated: Front Uploaded All documents
> Employment verification - ?
> Current Application Status - Granted on 13th June 2017 By Brisbane office


Congrats Pradeep. 
Your visa subclass 189 or 190?


----------



## indaussi

Hi Frds

Today is 300th day to lodge visa...it like endless wait.....Sometime I feel…god is testing my patience…..

Feeling hopeless.....

Visa lodged-17-Aug-16
Immi. commencement mail(Asked for doc):25 -Aug-16
Replied: 21-Sep-16
2nd CO contact: 16-Nov-16(Asked for Birth certificate attested copy and Form 815)
Replied:17-Nov-16
AHC call 11-May-17


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations Pradeep !! 



Pradeep1998 said:


> Finally with God's Grace I received by Grant Today from Brisbane Office. I wish all the best for the ones waiting and thanks to every one in the forum for your support and Help.
> 
> 263111
> Invitation: 25 May 2016
> Visa launched: 11 June 2016
> Assessment started email - Not Received ?
> CO contact: No contact till date ?
> Doc updated: Front Uploaded All documents
> Employment verification - ?
> Current Application Status - Granted on 13th June 2017 By Brisbane office


----------



## hari_it_ram

Hey Rohit,

Whats your June 2017 CO Contact all about? Anything missed from your end?



Rohit R said:


> Congratulations Pradeep !!


----------



## jazz25

Pradeep1998 said:


> Finally with God's Grace I received by Grant Today from Brisbane Office. I wish all the best for the ones waiting and thanks to every one in the forum for your support and Help.
> 
> 263111
> Invitation: 25 May 2016
> Visa launched: 11 June 2016
> Assessment started email - Not Received ?
> CO contact: No contact till date ?
> Doc updated: Front Uploaded All documents
> Employment verification - ?
> Current Application Status - Granted on 13th June 2017 By Brisbane office


Congratulations


----------



## shoaib786

many congrats pradeep...


my job code : 263111
my visa lodgement date 26 july 2016
subclass 189
status: assessment in progress(from brisbane office)
hope to see my grant soon


----------



## ramarajan_me

Pradeep1998 said:


> Finally with God's Grace I received by Grant Today from Brisbane Office. I wish all the best for the ones waiting and thanks to every one in the forum for your support and Help.
> 
> 263111
> Invitation: 25 May 2016
> Visa launched: 11 June 2016
> Assessment started email - Not Received ?
> CO contact: No contact till date ?
> Doc updated: Front Uploaded All documents
> Employment verification - ?
> Current Application Status - Granted on 13th June 2017 By Brisbane office


Congrats Pradeep..!! 
Glad to see someone get the grant after a long wait.. Can you please share, how many times did you mail or call DIBP about the delay.. How was the response..??


----------



## thesam

*create 2 EOIs for 189 and 190*

Hi,
I need to create 2 EOIs, one for 189 and another for 190. How can i do this? Do i need to "submit an EOI" twice, get two logins and then enter to "Login to SkillSelect" with two ids seperately and submit EOIs?

Thanks


----------



## NB

thesam said:


> Hi,
> I need to create 2 EOIs, one for 189 and another for 190. How can i do this? Do i need to "submit an EOI" twice, get two logins and then enter to "Login to SkillSelect" with two ids seperately and submit EOIs?
> 
> Thanks


You need 2 email ids

Create the 2 separate EOIs using each email I'd
The EOIs are recognised by the email ids

Cheers


----------



## Pradeep1998

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations Pradeep


Thanks Sultan. Is there a group where i can join for people moving to AUS.


----------



## Pradeep1998

Viaan said:


> Hi Pradeep,
> 
> Congrats on your grant .. Finally some good news for people who are waiting for more than a year..
> 
> Whats your IED??
> 
> Did they ask for PCC again?


IDE is the 18th of September & i was never contacted for a new PCC.


----------



## Pradeep1998

hardeep689 said:


> congrats pradeep.
> Your visa subclass 189 or 190?


189


----------



## Viaan

Pradeep1998 said:


> IDE is the 18th of September & i was never contacted for a new PCC.


Hi Pradeep,

Thank you for your reply ..one more question 

when did your pcc got expired?

Vishnu


----------



## thesam

newbienz said:


> You need 2 email ids
> 
> Create the 2 separate EOIs using each email I'd
> The EOIs are recognised by the email ids
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbienz,
Is it a good idea to go ahead with 2 EOIs than mentioning both states in one EOI? Also, is there any harm doing this. I have seen in many post folks with 2 seperate EOIs.

Thanks


----------



## NB

thesam said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> Is it a good idea to go ahead with 2 EOIs than mentioning both states in one EOI? Also, is there any harm doing this. I have seen in many post folks with 2 seperate EOIs.
> 
> Thanks


You are correct
Go for 2 separate EOIs, but I am told the States are also clever and do a search using your details to verify if you have any other EOI also !!!

Any way no harm in having 2 EOIs separately

Cheers


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Folks,

New processing time updated today is 4 months for 75% and 7 months for 90 % of applications. 

I think processing time has slowed down a lot, they have spent time on October 2016 cases and January 2017 cases in May 2017. Let's hope they close Nov 2016 cases this month and Dec 2016 in July/Aug.


----------



## NB

ethical.prodigy said:


> Folks,
> 
> New processing time updated today is 4 months for 75% and 7 months for 90 % of applications.
> 
> I think processing time has slowed down a lot, they have spent time on October 2016 cases and January 2017 cases in May 2017. Let's hope they close Nov 2016 cases this month and Dec 2016 in July/Aug.


Do you remember what was the previous Processing times ?

Cheers


----------



## Viaan

ethical.prodigy said:


> Folks,
> 
> New processing time updated today is 4 months for 75% and 7 months for 90 % of applications.
> 
> I think processing time has slowed down a lot, they have spent time on October 2016 cases and January 2017 cases in May 2017. Let's hope they close Nov 2016 cases this month and Dec 2016 in July/Aug.



Plus who have applied even before Oct 2016:fingerscrossed:

Vishnu


----------



## Reddy2402

Hello guys my immiaccount application states changed from assessment in progress to finalised what does that mean


----------



## farjaf

Reddy2402 said:


> Hello guys my immiaccount application states changed from assessment in progress to finalised what does that mean


That means either your visa is granted or refused. see correspondence


----------



## Reddy2402

Hello guys finally received my golden mail of the grant IED is 7th Dec


----------



## Sammani

Reddy2402 said:


> Hello guys finally received my golden mail of the grant IED is 7th Dec


Congrats....


----------



## sultan_azam

Reddy2402 said:


> Hello guys my immiaccount application states changed from assessment in progress to finalised what does that mean





Reddy2402 said:


> Hello guys finally received my golden mail of the grant IED is 7th Dec


Congratulations Mr Reddy.... good luck


----------



## ethical.prodigy

It was 4 to 6 months for April month and now 4 to 7 months during May 2017.



newbienz said:


> ethical.prodigy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks,
> 
> New processing time updated today is 4 months for 75% and 7 months for 90 % of applications.
> 
> I think processing time has slowed down a lot, they have spent time on October 2016 cases and January 2017 cases in May 2017. Let's hope they close Nov 2016 cases this month and Dec 2016 in July/Aug.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember what was the previous Processing times ?
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## taylorman

Hello Guys,

I finally got my grant today after a marathon test of my patience. Please see my signature below. Thanks for all the support, especially to the people on this forum who have given quality advice for FREE. All the best with your grants. Waiting is tough but be assured that there's always light at the end of the tunnel. I'll still be active on the forum.

God bless.

Cheers


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Ofcourse mate the last 10% are delayed cases or the luckyone's with direct grants. My only wish is they should keep communication high with applicants on delayed cases.



Viaan said:


> Plus who have applied even before Oct 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vishnu


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Congratulations mate! All the best.



taylorman said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I finally got my grant today after a marathon test of my patience. Please see my signature below. Thanks for all the support, especially to the people on this forum who have given quality advice for FREE. All the best with your grants. Waiting is tough but be assured that there's always light at the end of the tunnel. I'll still be active on the forum.
> 
> God bless.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Reddy2402

Thanks Sultan..


----------



## Reddy2402

Congrats Taylorman..


----------



## Unemplyed

Hi Viaan
I am in the same boat...
You faced physical verification or telephonic verification?
Same day i faced physical verification in previous company


----------



## Unemplyed

ethical.prodigy said:


> Congratulations mate! All the best.


Congratulations


----------



## Unemplyed

Viaan said:


> Hi Pradeep,
> 
> Thank you for your reply ..one more question
> 
> when did your pcc got expired?
> 
> Vishnu


Hi
I also faced physical verification in previous company same day


----------



## Abood

Unemplyed said:


> Hi Viaan
> I am in the same boat...
> You faced physical verification or telephonic verification?
> Same day i faced physical verification in previous company


What do u mean by "Same day i faced physical verification in previous company"?


----------



## Shree_gopalan

*Visa granted!*

Hi All,

Glad to inform you that my 189 visa has been granted today after a wait of almost 9 months. 

Timelines:
221111 Accountant General - Direct Grant
Lodged : 28 Sep 2016
Granted - 14 Jun 2017 from GSM Brisbane

All the best to those waiting for their grants!

Regards,
Shree


----------



## sultan_azam

Shree_gopalan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Glad to inform you that my 189 visa has been granted today after a wait of almost 9 months.
> 
> Timelines:
> 221111 Accountant General - Direct Grant
> Lodged : 28 Sep 2016
> Granted - 14 Jun 2017 from GSM Brisbane
> 
> All the best to those waiting for their grants!
> 
> Regards,
> Shree


congratulations Shree


----------



## justin787

I'm glad to see a bunch of grants in the past 2 days from those of us who have been waiting for 9 months+

I am also delighted to say that I have unexpectedly received my grant today. Exactly a week ago I was told by a GSM manager that due to the caps, the DIBP is looking to process cases in early July. Which I took as a "please be patient you are almost there, but please wait till july" response. 

This has been a long journey (or step in the journey), with multiple curve balls thrown at me such as asking for a PCC from 12 years ago that I couldn't obtain or receiving an intrusive skilled support request which asked for all my primary school courses among other things.

I have already given up hope as evident by my last post but little did I know, it was just around the corner.

*ANZSCO:* 261313
*PTE:* 2 June 2016 (L 90, R 90, S 90, W 90)
*ACS +ve:* 8 July 2016
*EOI* *(189):* 8 July 2016 (*65 *points)
*Invitation:* 01 Sep 2016
*Lodged:* 07 Sep 2016
*Allocated *GSM *Adelaide: *21 Sep 2016
*Requested *(Resume and PCC from 12 years ago )*:* 21 Sep 2016
*Uploaded Evidence that PCC can't be issued:* 28 Sep 2016
*PCC Requirement Waived (Different CO):* 25 Oct 2016
*Skilled Support contact and reply:* Feb 10 2017
*Grant:* June 14th 2017
*IED:* August 15th 2017
*Total Waiting Time:* 280 days (9 months and 1 week)


IED is only 2 months and is pretty tight. My first PCC expired 3 weeks ago so I didn't expect a long IED but I also didn't expect it to be 2 months. 
No matter, time to bag them bags and go!

For everyone else still waiting for over 6 months, I feel for you. And I really hope you get your grants sooner rather than later.

Also thank you for everyone else in this forum who were part of this interesting journey, I wish you all the best of luck with everything ...


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Congratulations Justin787! Good luck for your OZ journey


----------



## nishish

Shree_gopalan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Glad to inform you that my 189 visa has been granted today after a wait of almost 9 months.
> 
> Timelines:
> 221111 Accountant General - Direct Grant
> Lodged : 28 Sep 2016
> Granted - 14 Jun 2017 from GSM Brisbane
> 
> All the best to those waiting for their grants!
> 
> Regards,
> Shree


Many many congratulations for the grant mate.
May I know that during this time did CO contact you even once or was there any immi commencement mail or dead silence?
Thanks.


----------



## alisadaf88

Hey Guys, Received my grant finally on 13-Jun-17



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shree_gopalan

nishish said:


> Many many congratulations for the grant mate.
> May I know that during this time did CO contact you even once or was there any immi commencement mail or dead silence?
> Thanks.


No nothing at all. Received -> Finalised one fine morning


----------



## srik46

Viaan said:


> Plus who have applied even before Oct 2016:fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> Vishnu




Hello same here. Even I applied in October 2016. Brisbane !! Still waiting. Have submitted a client feedback using the immiaccount site. No response yet. 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
CO Contacted


----------



## CaJn

justin787 said:


> I'm glad to see a bunch of grants in the past 2 days from those of us who have been waiting for 9 months+
> 
> I am also delighted to say that I have unexpectedly received my grant today. Exactly a week ago I was told by a GSM manager that due to the caps, the DIBP is looking to process cases in early July. Which I took as a "please be patient you are almost there, but please wait till july" response.
> ...


Congrats Mate! Happy to see your grant and couple of other grants today :thumb:

Because of EOFY here grants are scarce, and for the past couple of week the mods were struggling to keep the hopes high here. I'm sure the recent grants will help.

All the very best in your future endevours and pray that other get their grant soon especially the ones waiting since 2016.


----------



## txgirl

I am sooooo stoked to share that I have been granted a visa!!!

I am/was not a very active participant on this board, but I just want to say before I log off that I think this is a great community and I appreciate how supportive everyone is on here. Thank you. And best of luck to all of you.


----------



## sultan_azam

justin787 said:


> I'm glad to see a bunch of grants in the past 2 days from those of us who have been waiting for 9 months+
> 
> I am also delighted to say that I have unexpectedly received my grant today. Exactly a week ago I was told by a GSM manager that due to the caps, the DIBP is looking to process cases in early July. Which I took as a "please be patient you are almost there, but please wait till july" response.
> 
> This has been a long journey (or step in the journey), with multiple curve balls thrown at me such as asking for a PCC from 12 years ago that I couldn't obtain or receiving an intrusive skilled support request which asked for all my primary school courses among other things.
> 
> I have already given up hope as evident by my last post but little did I know, it was just around the corner.
> 
> *ANZSCO:* 261313
> *PTE:* 2 June 2016 (L 90, R 90, S 90, W 90)
> *ACS +ve:* 8 July 2016
> *EOI* *(189):* 8 July 2016 (*65 *points)
> *Invitation:* 01 Sep 2016
> *Lodged:* 07 Sep 2016
> *Allocated *GSM *Adelaide: *21 Sep 2016
> *Requested *(Resume and PCC from 12 years ago )*:* 21 Sep 2016
> *Uploaded Evidence that PCC can't be issued:* 28 Sep 2016
> *PCC Requirement Waived (Different CO):* 25 Oct 2016
> *Skilled Support contact and reply:* Feb 10 2017
> *Grant:* June 14th 2017
> *IED:* August 15th 2017
> *Total Waiting Time:* 280 days (9 months and 1 week)
> 
> 
> IED is only 2 months and is pretty tight. My first PCC expired 3 weeks ago so I didn't expect a long IED but I also didn't expect it to be 2 months.
> No matter, time to bag them bags and go!
> 
> For everyone else still waiting for over 6 months, I feel for you. And I really hope you get your grants sooner rather than later.
> 
> Also thank you for everyone else in this forum who were part of this interesting journey, I wish you all the best of luck with everything ...


congratulations mate... good luck for journey ahead


----------



## sultan_azam

txgirl said:


> I am sooooo stoked to share that I have been granted a visa!!!
> 
> I am/was not a very active participant on this board, but I just want to say before I log off that I think this is a great community and I appreciate how supportive everyone is on here. Thank you. And best of luck to all of you.


congratulation txgirl... enjoy the day


----------



## sultan_azam

alisadaf88 said:


> Hey Guys, Received my grant finally on 13-Jun-17
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congratulations Ali sadaf.... please share your timelines


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Extremely depressed right now , looks like almost everyone is out the door except few 😢

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

gonnabeexpat said:


> Extremely depressed right now , looks like almost everyone is out the door except few 😢
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


mate... dont be depressed.. Almighty's plans are better than ours....


----------



## taylorman

gonnabeexpat said:


> Extremely depressed right now , looks like almost everyone is out the door except few 😢
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


If you are a 2016 applicant, you can expect it this month. Be positive.


----------



## Viaan

taylorman said:


> If you are a 2016 applicant, you can expect it this month. Be positive.



Hope so:fingerscrossed:


----------



## yousufkhan

taylorman said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I finally got my grant today after a marathon test of my patience. Please see my signature below. Thanks for all the support, especially to the people on this forum who have given quality advice for FREE. All the best with your grants. Waiting is tough but be assured that there's always light at the end of the tunnel. I'll still be active on the forum.
> 
> God bless.
> 
> Cheers





Shree_gopalan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Glad to inform you that my 189 visa has been granted today after a wait of almost 9 months.
> 
> Timelines:
> 221111 Accountant General - Direct Grant
> Lodged : 28 Sep 2016
> Granted - 14 Jun 2017 from GSM Brisbane
> 
> All the best to those waiting for their grants!
> 
> Regards,
> Shree





justin787 said:


> I'm glad to see a bunch of grants in the past 2 days from those of us who have been waiting for 9 months+
> 
> I am also delighted to say that I have unexpectedly received my grant today. Exactly a week ago I was told by a GSM manager that due to the caps, the DIBP is looking to process cases in early July. Which I took as a "please be patient you are almost there, but please wait till july" response.
> 
> This has been a long journey (or step in the journey), with multiple curve balls thrown at me such as asking for a PCC from 12 years ago that I couldn't obtain or receiving an intrusive skilled support request which asked for all my primary school courses among other things.
> 
> I have already given up hope as evident by my last post but little did I know, it was just around the corner.
> 
> *ANZSCO:* 261313
> *PTE:* 2 June 2016 (L 90, R 90, S 90, W 90)
> *ACS +ve:* 8 July 2016
> *EOI* *(189):* 8 July 2016 (*65 *points)
> *Invitation:* 01 Sep 2016
> *Lodged:* 07 Sep 2016
> *Allocated *GSM *Adelaide: *21 Sep 2016
> *Requested *(Resume and PCC from 12 years ago )*:* 21 Sep 2016
> *Uploaded Evidence that PCC can't be issued:* 28 Sep 2016
> *PCC Requirement Waived (Different CO):* 25 Oct 2016
> *Skilled Support contact and reply:* Feb 10 2017
> *Grant:* June 14th 2017
> *IED:* August 15th 2017
> *Total Waiting Time:* 280 days (9 months and 1 week)
> 
> 
> IED is only 2 months and is pretty tight. My first PCC expired 3 weeks ago so I didn't expect a long IED but I also didn't expect it to be 2 months.
> No matter, time to bag them bags and go!
> 
> For everyone else still waiting for over 6 months, I feel for you. And I really hope you get your grants sooner rather than later.
> 
> Also thank you for everyone else in this forum who were part of this interesting journey, I wish you all the best of luck with everything ...






alisadaf88 said:


> Hey Guys, Received my grant finally on 13-Jun-17
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





txgirl said:


> I am sooooo stoked to share that I have been granted a visa!!!
> 
> I am/was not a very active participant on this board, but I just want to say before I log off that I think this is a great community and I appreciate how supportive everyone is on here. Thank you. And best of luck to all of you.


-

Heariest Congragulations and wish you all the best in future


----------



## CaJn

gonnabeexpat said:


> Extremely depressed right now , looks like almost everyone is out the door except few 😢
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Please hold-on mate, I'm sure you are very close to your grant and July should it!
ray:


----------



## ethical.prodigy

15th June 2017 a day I will never forget in my life now 

Yes Friends!!! me and my wife have been granted 189 visa, we are so delighted today with happy tears.

Vikas!!!!! my friend.. I'm thankful to God that I landed here and took your advice in January and February. Those additional documents I uploaded have definately contributed.
Sultan - Reading your comments every day brings lot of positivity. 
Andrey - You are right, DIBP is doing their job in background and its not visible to applicants. The Immitracker stats are very close to reality and definately can be relied upon.

Guys, my agent didnot frontload documents and I came to know about this on 6th Jan on my 1st CO contact. I thought this messed up my case, so I created my immiaccount and uploaded documents on my own. I then asked my agent(who was enjoying vacation) to reply to case officer. I also uploaded additional RnR (Company letter head) for one of my previous employer in March, even though affidavit was provided in Jan for the same employer. Although it worked for me, I will not recommend to do this, just upload eveyrthing that you submitted for ACS.

One thing was that I always knew that I have been honest in my evidences and given them enough information on employers (employment letters, RnR( 4 company letter head and 1 affidavit), payslips and tax docs). However I was all set to attend ahc call which never happened, infact I also made my wife to go through her RnR yesterday as she also had positive assessment for business analyst.

Finally one more point to share guys, my first contact was brisbane but today I received my grant from GSM Adelaide. 

Thank you all Friends. I pray that all applicants in waiting receive grants at the earliest, I understand the pain of waiting but I'm sure DIBP is working and your grants are coming soon. Wishing you all good luck for success.

I dont know what will happen next in my life, but I hope it will be a happy adventure 

Cheers!!!


----------



## hasansins

ethical.prodigy said:


> 15th June 2017 a day I will never forget in my life now
> 
> Yes Friends!!! me and my wife have been granted 189 visa, we are so delighted today with happy tears.
> 
> Vikas!!!!! my friend.. I'm thankful to God that I landed here and took your advice in January and February. Those additional documents I uploaded have definately contributed.
> Sultan - Reading your comments every day brings lot of positivity.
> Andrey - You are right, DIBP is doing their job in background and its not visible to applicants. The Immitracker stats are very close to reality and definately can be relied upon.
> 
> Guys, my agent didnot frontload documents and I came to know about this on 6th Jan on my 1st CO contact. I thought this messed up my case, so I created my immiaccount and uploaded documents on my own. I then asked my agent(who was enjoying vacation) to reply to case officer. I also uploaded additional RnR (Company letter head) for one of my previous employer in March, even though affidavit was provided in Jan for the same employer. Although it worked for me, I will not recommend to do this, just upload eveyrthing that you submitted for ACS.
> 
> One thing was that I always knew that I have been honest in my evidences and given them enough information on employers (employment letters, RnR( 4 company letter head and 1 affidavit), payslips and tax docs). However I was all set to attend ahc call which never happened, infact I also made my wife to go through her RnR yesterday as she also had positive assessment for business analyst.
> 
> Finally one more point to share guys, my first contact was brisbane but today I received my grant from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> Thank you all Friends. I pray that all 2016 applicants receive grants at the earliest, I understand the pain of waiting but I'm sure DIBP is working and your grants are coming soon.
> 
> I dont know what will happen next in my life, but I hope it will be a happy adventure
> 
> Cheers!!!


Wow congratulations mate. Seeing your post even I am moved a lot. Wish you best in next steps! And remember to wish the rest of us who are waiting a big good luck


----------



## ethical.prodigy

I'm sure bro, everyone here in waiting will certainly receive grants soon. You are all in my prayers, have faith in God!

All the best mate! 



hasansins said:


> Wow congratulations mate. Seeing your post even I am moved a lot. Wish you best in next steps! And remember to wish the rest of us who are waiting a big good luck


----------



## gonnabeexpat

yousufkhan said:


> -
> 
> Heariest Congragulations and wish you all the best in future


Congratulations to you all good to see a long wait coming to an end. But not for all i suppose  .

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek_ntm

Congratulations to all who got the grant today!


----------



## pkk0574

Congratulations to all those who have received their grants. Looks like all backlog are being cleared since last few days. All the best for the future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyetukuri

justin787 said:


> I'm glad to see a bunch of grants in the past 2 days from those of us who have been waiting for 9 months+
> 
> I am also delighted to say that I have unexpectedly received my grant today. Exactly a week ago I was told by a GSM manager that due to the caps, the DIBP is looking to process cases in early July. Which I took as a "please be patient you are almost there, but please wait till july" response.
> 
> This has been a long journey (or step in the journey), with multiple curve balls thrown at me such as asking for a PCC from 12 years ago that I couldn't obtain or receiving an intrusive skilled support request which asked for all my primary school courses among other things.
> 
> I have already given up hope as evident by my last post but little did I know, it was just around the corner.
> 
> *ANZSCO:* 261313
> *PTE:* 2 June 2016 (L 90, R 90, S 90, W 90)
> *ACS +ve:* 8 July 2016
> *EOI* *(189):* 8 July 2016 (*65 *points)
> *Invitation:* 01 Sep 2016
> *Lodged:* 07 Sep 2016
> *Allocated *GSM *Adelaide: *21 Sep 2016
> *Requested *(Resume and PCC from 12 years ago )*:* 21 Sep 2016
> *Uploaded Evidence that PCC can't be issued:* 28 Sep 2016
> *PCC Requirement Waived (Different CO):* 25 Oct 2016
> *Skilled Support contact and reply:* Feb 10 2017
> *Grant:* June 14th 2017
> *IED:* August 15th 2017
> *Total Waiting Time:* 280 days (9 months and 1 week)
> 
> 
> IED is only 2 months and is pretty tight. My first PCC expired 3 weeks ago so I didn't expect a long IED but I also didn't expect it to be 2 months.
> No matter, time to bag them bags and go!
> 
> For everyone else still waiting for over 6 months, I feel for you. And I really hope you get your grants sooner rather than later.
> 
> Also thank you for everyone else in this forum who were part of this interesting journey, I wish you all the best of luck with everything ...


Many many congratulations!!

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

All the very best mate. Happy to see your grant  It should be such a big relief for you and your family.



ethical.prodigy said:


> 15th June 2017 a day I will never forget in my life now
> 
> Yes Friends!!! me and my wife have been granted 189 visa, we are so delighted today with happy tears.
> 
> Vikas!!!!! my friend.. I'm thankful to God that I landed here and took your advice in January and February. Those additional documents I uploaded have definately contributed.
> Sultan - Reading your comments every day brings lot of positivity.
> Andrey - You are right, DIBP is doing their job in background and its not visible to applicants. The Immitracker stats are very close to reality and definately can be relied upon.
> 
> Guys, my agent didnot frontload documents and I came to know about this on 6th Jan on my 1st CO contact. I thought this messed up my case, so I created my immiaccount and uploaded documents on my own. I then asked my agent(who was enjoying vacation) to reply to case officer. I also uploaded additional RnR (Company letter head) for one of my previous employer in March, even though affidavit was provided in Jan for the same employer. Although it worked for me, I will not recommend to do this, just upload eveyrthing that you submitted for ACS.
> 
> One thing was that I always knew that I have been honest in my evidences and given them enough information on employers (employment letters, RnR( 4 company letter head and 1 affidavit), payslips and tax docs). However I was all set to attend ahc call which never happened, infact I also made my wife to go through her RnR yesterday as she also had positive assessment for business analyst.
> 
> Finally one more point to share guys, my first contact was brisbane but today I received my grant from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> Thank you all Friends. I pray that all applicants in waiting receive grants at the earliest, I understand the pain of waiting but I'm sure DIBP is working and your grants are coming soon. Wishing you all good luck for success.
> 
> I dont know what will happen next in my life, but I hope it will be a happy adventure
> 
> Cheers!!!


----------



## andreyx108b

ethical.prodigy said:


> 15th June 2017 a day I will never forget in my life now
> 
> Yes Friends!!! me and my wife have been granted 189 visa, we are so delighted today with happy tears.
> 
> Vikas!!!!! my friend.. I'm thankful to God that I landed here and took your advice in January and February. Those additional documents I uploaded have definately contributed.
> Sultan - Reading your comments every day brings lot of positivity.
> Andrey - You are right, DIBP is doing their job in background and its not visible to applicants. The Immitracker stats are very close to reality and definately can be relied upon.
> 
> Guys, my agent didnot frontload documents and I came to know about this on 6th Jan on my 1st CO contact. I thought this messed up my case, so I created my immiaccount and uploaded documents on my own. I then asked my agent(who was enjoying vacation) to reply to case officer. I also uploaded additional RnR (Company letter head) for one of my previous employer in March, even though affidavit was provided in Jan for the same employer. Although it worked for me, I will not recommend to do this, just upload eveyrthing that you submitted for ACS.
> 
> One thing was that I always knew that I have been honest in my evidences and given them enough information on employers (employment letters, RnR( 4 company letter head and 1 affidavit), payslips and tax docs). However I was all set to attend ahc call which never happened, infact I also made my wife to go through her RnR yesterday as she also had positive assessment for business analyst.
> 
> Finally one more point to share guys, my first contact was brisbane but today I received my grant from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> Thank you all Friends. I pray that all applicants in waiting receive grants at the earliest, I understand the pain of waiting but I'm sure DIBP is working and your grants are coming soon. Wishing you all good luck for success.
> 
> I dont know what will happen next in my life, but I hope it will be a happy adventure
> 
> Cheers!!!




Congrats brother! Happy for u!! Wish you all the best! If you are coming to Sydney - lets meet  

Thank you for kind words!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ethical.prodigy said:


> 15th June 2017 a day I will never forget in my life now
> 
> Yes Friends!!! me and my wife have been granted 189 visa, we are so delighted today with happy tears.
> 
> Vikas!!!!! my friend.. I'm thankful to God that I landed here and took your advice in January and February. Those additional documents I uploaded have definately contributed.
> Sultan - Reading your comments every day brings lot of positivity.
> Andrey - You are right, DIBP is doing their job in background and its not visible to applicants. The Immitracker stats are very close to reality and definately can be relied upon.
> 
> Guys, my agent didnot frontload documents and I came to know about this on 6th Jan on my 1st CO contact. I thought this messed up my case, so I created my immiaccount and uploaded documents on my own. I then asked my agent(who was enjoying vacation) to reply to case officer. I also uploaded additional RnR (Company letter head) for one of my previous employer in March, even though affidavit was provided in Jan for the same employer. Although it worked for me, I will not recommend to do this, just upload eveyrthing that you submitted for ACS.
> 
> One thing was that I always knew that I have been honest in my evidences and given them enough information on employers (employment letters, RnR( 4 company letter head and 1 affidavit), payslips and tax docs). However I was all set to attend ahc call which never happened, infact I also made my wife to go through her RnR yesterday as she also had positive assessment for business analyst.
> 
> Finally one more point to share guys, my first contact was brisbane but today I received my grant from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> Thank you all Friends. I pray that all applicants in waiting receive grants at the earliest, I understand the pain of waiting but I'm sure DIBP is working and your grants are coming soon. Wishing you all good luck for success.
> 
> I dont know what will happen next in my life, but I hope it will be a happy adventure
> 
> Cheers!!!


congratulations dear... wish you good luck for next step


----------



## bigm0n

Congrats Peeps who all just ended the race. 

A few still to go. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AA007

Hi,

Got CO contact, asked for more evidence of employment in last company I have worked with. Already provided RnR letter, letter of achievement on company letter head and annual salary mentioned on letter signed by HR. 
The query is , evidence may include but not limited to financial documents such as salary slips, tax docs to support your claim. 
The company don't issue salary slips and there is no tax deductions from expats. 
Got letter from HR mentioned last 6 years salary details in table format on letter head. HR doesnt want to mention anything related to tax as it's their policy. No PF policy as well. 
Would it be enough to provide only salary details of last 6 years or i should provide any other form/declaration?
Looking forward for usual support.


----------



## JP Mosa

AA007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got CO contact, asked for more evidence of employment in last company I have worked with. Already provided RnR letter, letter of achievement on company letter head and annual salary mentioned on letter signed by HR.
> The query is , evidence may include but not limited to financial documents such as salary slips, tax docs to support your claim.
> The company don't issue salary slips and there is no tax deductions from expats.
> Got letter from HR mentioned last 6 years salary details in table format on letter head. HR doesnt want to mention anything related to tax as it's their policy. No PF policy as well.
> Would it be enough to provide only salary details of last 6 years or i should provide any other form/declaration?
> Looking forward for usual support.


DIBP is aware that Mid-East countries are tax free........so no question of tax docs.

Your HR provided salary details in tabular form for all the duration on letterhead will be enough.

Request your HR to mention that there is no issuance of Pay slips ,if possible


----------



## Arulvelavan P

*EOI submission*

Dear friends,

I am planning to migrate with my dependents, But For EOI submission only my passport, valid pte/ielts score, acs result is enough? 

In which process the dependent passports are required?

thanks


----------



## NB

Arulvelavan P said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I am planning to migrate with my dependents, But For EOI submission only my passport, valid pte/ielts score, acs result is enough?
> 
> In which process the dependent passports are required?
> 
> thanks


At the EOI stage you only have to mention how many dependants will be migrating with you.
Their details are not required at the EOI stage
When you are invited, then you will have to give all the details in the PR application form

Cheers


----------



## alisadaf88

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations Ali sadaf.... please share your timelines




I had applied on 26th Feb 2016. 
Did my medicals in March but due to medical issues i had to undergo treatment for 9 months and then further tests till my medicals finally got clearance in April 2017. Meanwhile got 1st CO contact in March 2017 to submit new PCC since previous one expired. And then again on April 28th to submit form 815. Finally received grant on 13 th June 2017


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AA007

DIBP is aware that Mid-East countries are tax free........so no question of tax docs.

Your HR provided salary details in tabular form for all the duration on letterhead will be enough.

Request your HR to mention that there is no issuance of Pay slips ,if possible[/QUOTE]

HR is not willing to mention anything else, hope the salary details will work. 
Thank you for the response.


----------



## abeesh

*Roles and Responsibility letter required for Software Engineer 261313*

Hi All,

Can someone please share the Roles and Responsibility content for the Software Engineer 261313.
My company is asking me to provide all the points that needs to be in the letter.
Guys please help me here...


----------



## Unemplyed

I am also waiting from 2015
I got reply of email ...it was on routine​ process in July 2016
Physical verification took place at previous company which closed my department six months before.
Documents like income tax return and bank statement and passbook were submitted from up to bottom
Where was my case stuck ?
The God knows everything and hope that we all get grant soon.


----------



## fugitive_4u

abeesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please share the Roles and Responsibility content for the Software Engineer 261313.
> My company is asking me to provide all the points that needs to be in the letter.
> Guys please help me here...


You should mention your own Roles and Responsibilities. Not sure what content can be provided by fellow forum members.

Ideally it should contain the details of your role thats being performed at your organisation and should indicate the following in addition to that

- from and to date 
- Your position
- Country of employment
- Indicate whether full time or part time

After that list out the daily role including technologies and processes

Good Luck


----------



## sultan_azam

AA007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got CO contact, asked for more evidence of employment in last company I have worked with. Already provided RnR letter, letter of achievement on company letter head and annual salary mentioned on letter signed by HR.
> The query is , evidence may include but not limited to financial documents such as salary slips, tax docs to support your claim.
> The company don't issue salary slips and there is no tax deductions from expats.
> Got letter from HR mentioned last 6 years salary details in table format on letter head. HR doesnt want to mention anything related to tax as it's their policy. No PF policy as well.
> Would it be enough to provide only salary details of last 6 years or i should provide any other form/declaration?
> Looking forward for usual support.


you can make the case stronger by giving third party documents like iqama/ work visa copy etc


----------



## duggu

Hello Everyone,

I been a silent observer of this group. I have received a grant on 14 June after 8 months long wait. Please do not loose hopes. All the very best.

Code 261312.


----------



## sultan_azam

duggu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I been a silent observer of this group. I have received a grant on 14 June after 8 months long wait. Please do not loose hopes. All the very best.
> 
> Code 261312.


congratulations duggu


----------



## Unemplyed

duggu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I been a silent observer of this group. I have received a grant on 14 June after 8 months long wait. Please do not loose hopes. All the very best.
> 
> Code 261312.


Congrats 
Plz show yr timeline 
First entry date
Verification


----------



## Maverick_VJ

duggu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I been a silent observer of this group. I have received a grant on 14 June after 8 months long wait. Please do not loose hopes. All the very best.
> 
> Code 261312.


Congratulations duggu and all the very best to you in OZZY land.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

duggu said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I been a silent observer of this group. I have received a grant on 14 June after 8 months long wait. Please do not loose hopes. All the very best.
> 
> 
> 
> Code 261312.




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AA007

you can make the case stronger by giving third party documents like iqama/ work visa copy etc[/QUOTE]

Already provided the copy of iqama
But the request was specific for financial docs


----------



## yousufkhan

AA007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got CO contact, asked for more evidence of employment in last company I have worked with. Already provided RnR letter, letter of achievement on company letter head and annual salary mentioned on letter signed by HR.
> The query is , evidence may include but not limited to financial documents such as salary slips, tax docs to support your claim.
> The company don't issue salary slips and there is no tax deductions from expats.
> Got letter from HR mentioned last 6 years salary details in table format on letter head. HR doesnt want to mention anything related to tax as it's their policy. No PF policy as well.
> Would it be enough to provide only salary details of last 6 years or i should provide any other form/declaration?
> Looking forward for usual support.


-
If you don't have salary slips & tax docs because of prevailing policies then provide bank statement for tenure of employment as it will authenticate you as paid employee.


----------



## JP Mosa

AA007 said:


> DIBP is aware that Mid-East countries are tax free........so no question of tax docs.
> 
> Your HR provided salary details in tabular form for all the duration on letterhead will be enough.
> 
> Request your HR to mention that there is no issuance of Pay slips ,if possible


HR is not willing to mention anything else, hope the salary details will work. 
Thank you for the response.[/QUOTE]



Yes, that will work



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duggu

*Thanks*



sultan_azam said:


> congratulations duggu


Thanks...Your suggestions been helpful a lot.


----------



## duggu

Unemplyed said:


> Congrats
> Plz show yr timeline
> First entry date
> Verification


Visa application date: 18 Oct, 16
AHC Verification date: 14 Apr, 17
IED: 10 Nov :fingerscrossed:


----------



## duggu

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## duggu

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations duggu


Hello Mates,

Any idea about job availability for Civil Engineers(Diploma holders) and Interior designers in Sydney.


----------



## duggu

Maverick_VJ said:


> Congratulations duggu and all the very best to you in OZZY land.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Wish you same


----------



## NB

duggu said:


> Hello Mates,
> 
> Any idea about job availability for Civil Engineers(Diploma holders) and Interior designers in Sydney.


SEek is a good point to search for Jobs

Cheers


----------



## farjaf

Day 321 and still GSMBrisbane is down


----------



## Viaan

382 days and counting..


----------



## kamalendra

451 days


----------



## mrindu

Hey Guys, I have been a silent reader till now and have been following this thread closely.

I had made my application through a MARA agent on 1st April and front loaded all docs including AFP and Indian PCC. CO contacted for the 1st time on 21st April for additional employment docs which I provided. Got another email from CO on 9th June saying the quota for this financial year is over. Has anyone got a similar email. Not sure of what to make of this email.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

Got the following reply from IGIS after complaining about visa security checks:

"We understand you are anxious to have the matter resolved. We cannot provide a date or timeframe for the completion of your application. The length of time taken to complete the relevant checks for individual cases varies."


----------



## NB

mrindu said:


> Hey Guys, I have been a silent reader till now and have been following this thread closely.
> 
> I had made my application through a MARA agent on 1st April and front loaded all docs including AFP and Indian PCC. CO contacted for the 1st time on 21st April for additional employment docs which I provided. Got another email from CO on 9th June saying the quota for this financial year is over. Has anyone got a similar email. Not sure of what to make of this email.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


It's a routine mail and the CO is just reassuring you that your application is under process 

I think quite a few members got similar mails
Don't read too much into it.

Cheers


----------



## duggu

newbienz said:


> SEek is a good point to search for Jobs
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply. I will check seek.


----------



## andreyx108b

mrindu said:


> Hey Guys, I have been a silent reader till now and have been following this thread closely.
> 
> I had made my application through a MARA agent on 1st April and front loaded all docs including AFP and Indian PCC. CO contacted for the 1st time on 21st April for additional employment docs which I provided. Got another email from CO on 9th June saying the quota for this financial year is over. Has anyone got a similar email. Not sure of what to make of this email.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk




Many did get it. New quota will start on the 1st of July


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrindu

andreyx108b said:


> Many did get it. New quota will start on the 1st of July
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. Maybe I am reading too much into it, but I see it more as a positive than a negative one.

Keeping fingers crossed for a grant in July.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabokkbal

Day 378 and no grant yet!!


----------



## andreyx108b

Sabokkbal said:


> Day 378 and no grant yet!!


so many are waiting on the longer end... fell sorry for u mate! :frusty:


----------



## ramarajan_me

Sabokkbal said:


> Day 378 and no grant yet!!


You are not alone mate. Day 385 for me today.
Any specific reason for the delay.


----------



## MG22

Friends,
It has been 6 months for me and I have not seen / received any update on my case. No CO contact, no CO assignment, no email except original ack.

while I see that cases mat drag for long long periods but I see that generally there is start within few weeks. In my case it has gone to black hole.

Anyone in similar situation. What can I do


----------



## Abood

MG22 said:


> Friends,
> 
> It has been 6 months for me and I have not seen / received any update on my case. No CO contact, no CO assignment, no email except original ack.
> 
> 
> 
> while I see that cases mat drag for long long periods but I see that generally there is start within few weeks. In my case it has gone to black hole.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone in similar situation. What can I do




What is your occupation? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

MG22 said:


> Friends,
> It has been 6 months for me and I have not seen / received any update on my case. No CO contact, no CO assignment, no email except original ack.
> 
> while I see that cases mat drag for long long periods but I see that generally there is start within few weeks. In my case it has gone to black hole.
> 
> Anyone in similar situation. What can I do


You have no option but to wait it out till atleast 7 months are completed

Then maybe you can send the DIBP a gentle reminder

Cheers


----------



## MG22

Abood said:


> What is your occupation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All details in my signature
replicating here

All Docs uploaded: Jan 3, 2017
Visa Lodged: Dec 26, 2016
INVITED" Nov 23, 2016
EOI Submitted - 189, Nov 19, 2016
PTE - Attempted Nov 17, Result Nov 19, 2016
ACS: Submitted Oct 5, Result Oct 13, 2016
---

ANZSCO - 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
Points: 70
- Age - 25 Points
- English - 20 (L 90, R 86, S 85, W 80)
- Education:15
- Experience: 10


----------



## sultan_azam

newbienz said:


> You have no option but to wait it out till atleast 7 months are completed
> 
> Then maybe you can send the DIBP a gentle reminder
> 
> Cheers


The SLA is debatable
1. When should we start counting, is it the day we submit visa application or the day we submit docs after any co contact(s), if there are multiple contacts then counter goes on resetting which is kind of trouble some for applicants

2. Does the SLA is calculated based on calendar days or dibp working days

There have been lot of discussion on this subject in past, but nothing good and authentic came out

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Sabokkbal said:


> Day 378 and no grant yet!!


Mate, be hopeful, things may turn positive soon or on July

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

mrindu said:


> Hey Guys, I have been a silent reader till now and have been following this thread closely.
> 
> I had made my application through a MARA agent on 1st April and front loaded all docs including AFP and Indian PCC. CO contacted for the 1st time on 21st April for additional employment docs which I provided. Got another email from CO on 9th June saying the quota for this financial year is over. Has anyone got a similar email. Not sure of what to make of this email.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Some others also have got this email, till last year whomsoever got such mail in June was seemed to have got visa in July, I wish the trend follows, good luck

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

farjaf said:


> Got the following reply from IGIS after complaining about visa security checks:
> 
> "We understand you are anxious to have the matter resolved. We cannot provide a date or timeframe for the completion of your application. The length of time taken to complete the relevant checks for individual cases varies."


It appears the checks aren't finalised in your case or they don't want to disclose any information

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Viaan said:


> 382 days and counting..


Good luck mate

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

duggu said:


> Hello Mates,
> 
> Any idea about job availability for Civil Engineers(Diploma holders) and Interior designers in Sydney.


Seek, LinkedIn are good for job search

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrindu

sultan_azam said:


> Some others also have got this email, till last year whomsoever got such mail in June was seemed to have got visa in July, I wish the trend follows, good luck
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. My agent also said the same thing. Keeping fingers crossed.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma_1987

mrindu said:


> Hey Guys, I have been a silent reader till now and have been following this thread closely.
> 
> I had made my application through a MARA agent on 1st April and front loaded all docs including AFP and Indian PCC. CO contacted for the 1st time on 21st April for additional employment docs which I provided. Got another email from CO on 9th June saying the quota for this financial year is over. Has anyone got a similar email. Not sure of what to make of this email.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Seems like a lot of people got emails on 9th of June. I got this:

"You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes various checks that are undertaken on each application and this can take some time.

The timeframe for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible."

Experts: - What should i understand from this based on your experience?

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

sharma_1987 said:


> Seems like a lot of people got emails on 9th of June. I got this:
> 
> "You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes various checks that are undertaken on each application and this can take some time.
> 
> The timeframe for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible."
> 
> Experts: - What should i understand from this based on your experience?
> 
> Thanks


Have you written any email to dibp for status check ?? These wordings are for that...

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma_1987

sultan_azam said:


> Have you written any email to dibp for status check ?? These wordings are for that...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Yes, I have. Thanks for sharing your observations. 

So I am assuming that with this mail, I should not be hopeful of getting a grant in July. Seems like there are two sets of mail which they sent on 9th of July. First one is mine and the other one is for: Quota being full". Am I right?

Thanks.


----------



## debeash

taylorman said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I finally got my grant today after a marathon test of my patience. Please see my signature below. Thanks for all the support, especially to the people on this forum who have given quality advice for FREE. All the best with your grants. Waiting is tough but be assured that there's always light at the end of the tunnel. I'll still be active on the forum.
> 
> God bless.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET

debeash said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


congrats buddy.... wishing u best of luck for new inning....


----------



## Sabokkbal

ramarajan_me said:


> You are not alone mate. Day 385 for me today.
> Any specific reason for the delay.


Day 380 today and I have no idea what the reason for the delay is. After 7 years of living in Australia without any drama, doing my Ph.D here and teaching at the university, I was quite confident for a direct grant in June last year. The skilled support has recently asked for the details of my previous passports since 2006, probably due to my travel history since then.

Has anyone been asked for this kind of additional info? 

BTW, no claim for work, so no employment verification is involved in my case.


----------



## chramu23

MG22 said:


> Friends,
> It has been 6 months for me and I have not seen / received any update on my case. No CO contact, no CO assignment, no email except original ack.
> 
> while I see that cases mat drag for long long periods but I see that generally there is start within few weeks. In my case it has gone to black hole.
> 
> Anyone in similar situation. What can I do


Hi,

Same with me as well, over six months, no assignment, no CO contact, application is still in Received State". My immigration agent sent an email asking for the status 10 days ago no reply has been received so far. I'm not anticipating to receive a grant any where in the near future. I have submitted all required documentation, including bank statements, tax related documents, experience letters, very exhaustive list of complete set of documents. No concrete answer for why it is getting delayed. Hope you receive your grant soon.


----------



## andreyx108b

Sabokkbal said:


> Day 380 today and I have no idea what the reason for the delay is. After 7 years of living in Australia without any drama, doing my Ph.D here and teaching at the university, I was quite confident for a direct grant in June last year. The skilled support has recently asked for the details of my previous passports since 2006, probably due to my travel history since then.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been asked for this kind of additional info?
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, no claim for work, so no employment verification is involved in my case.




Feel bad  hopefully you hear soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma_1987

Hi all,

Is there any possibility of removing a document from the application after you have attached?

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## maraikayer

sharma_1987 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is there any possibility of removing a document from the application after you have attached?
> 
> Thanks for your advice.


No chance.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## offto

Sabokkbal said:


> Day 380 today and I have no idea what the reason for the delay is. After 7 years of living in Australia without any drama, doing my Ph.D here and teaching at the university, I was quite confident for a direct grant in June last year. The skilled support has recently asked for the details of my previous passports since 2006, probably due to my travel history since then.
> 
> Has anyone been asked for this kind of additional info?
> 
> BTW, no claim for work, so no employment verification is involved in my case.


This is crazy! This defies all logic..feeling sorry for you sir but you have my company..I have been waiting for grant for a year too

Folks - Correct me if I am wrong here... I havent seen much of us posting a grant after waiting for a year or more..so essentially does it mean that we are docked for ever? The quota theory applies for people who applied late in the year..but we have applied during early 2016 which means we are already counted for in their so-called quota..so there is more to our delay i believe..dreadful!

Appreciate your inputs


----------



## subz.finwiz

offto said:


> This is crazy! This defies all logic..feeling sorry for you sir but you have my company..I have been waiting for grant for a year too
> 
> 
> 
> Folks - Correct me if I am wrong here... I havent seen much of us posting a grant after waiting for a year or more..so essentially does it mean that we are docked for ever? The quota theory applies for people who applied late in the year..but we have applied during early 2016 which means we are already counted for in their so-called quota..so there is more to our delay i believe..dreadful!
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate your inputs




Please lodge a complaint, I read in the forum after some one lodged it, while waiting for a long time , then he immediately got grant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Sabokkbal said:


> Day 380 today and I have no idea what the reason for the delay is. After 7 years of living in Australia without any drama, doing my Ph.D here and teaching at the university, I was quite confident for a direct grant in June last year. The skilled support has recently asked for the details of my previous passports since 2006, probably due to my travel history since then.
> 
> Has anyone been asked for this kind of additional info?
> 
> BTW, no claim for work, so no employment verification is involved in my case.


Did you travel to any of the so called dangerous countries by any chance during that period ?

Cheers


----------



## Sabokkbal

newbienz said:


> Did you travel to any of the so called dangerous countries by any chance during that period ?
> Cheers


No. Just 8 EU countries in one trip, 2 EU states in another trip, Malaysia, Cyprus and US. either for holiday or conference


----------



## farjaf

Sabokkbal said:


> No. Just 8 EU countries in one trip, 2 EU states in another trip, Malaysia, Cyprus and US. either for holiday or conference


As far as I know there is not specific reason for this behaviour. Some DIBP staff are biased and discriminated towards specific applicants or specific nationality and as a result they initiate a comprehensive security check with the lowest priority. I know some one who refused PIC 4003 clearance and after 2 years applied for visa and got it.


----------



## Rafai

andreyx108b said:


> Sabokkbal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 380 today and I have no idea what the reason for the delay is. After 7 years of living in Australia without any drama, doing my Ph.D here and teaching at the university, I was quite confident for a direct grant in June last year. The skilled support has recently asked for the details of my previous passports since 2006, probably due to my travel history since then.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been asked for this kind of additional info?
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, no claim for work, so no employment verification is involved in my case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully you hear soon!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

What is your occupation code?


----------



## NB

Sabokkbal said:


> No. Just 8 EU countries in one trip, 2 EU states in another trip, Malaysia, Cyprus and US. either for holiday or conference


Then on a lighter note, DIBP doesn't want you to tie you down in Australia and wants you to share your wisdom with the rest of the world also

Cheers


----------



## Sabokkbal

Rafai said:


> What is your occupation code?


I am an international lawyer so my ANZSCO code is 271299 JUDICIAL AND OTHER LEGAL PROFESSIONALS NEC. I received the QLD nomination in 4 hours and yet to receive the grant


----------



## andreyx108b

subz.finwiz said:


> Please lodge a complaint, I read in the forum after some one lodged it, while waiting for a long time , then he immediately got grant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No such cases. Please provide example. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

farjaf said:


> As far as I know there is not specific reason for this behaviour. Some DIBP staff are biased and discriminated towards specific applicants or specific nationality and as a result they initiate a comprehensive security check with the lowest priority. I know some one who refused PIC 4003 clearance and after 2 years applied for visa and got it.




I think Australia is a bad place for you if you have such opinion. Which is fundamentally incorrect and racist in itself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Sabokkbal said:


> No. Just 8 EU countries in one trip, 2 EU states in another trip, Malaysia, Cyprus and US. either for holiday or conference




The countries have no impact usually, it is usually random sampling - aa per the stats we have. Don't believe rumors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

andreyx108b said:


> I think Australia is a bad place for you if you have such opinion. Which is fundamentally incorrect and racist in itself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just expressed some facts with regards to some evidence I'm know of. Decision of whether it is bad place for me or you or anyone else is irrelevant here.


----------



## JP Mosa

farjaf said:


> I just expressed some facts with regards to some evidence I'm know of. Decision of whether it is bad place for me or you or anyone else is irrelevant here.




Which facts and decisions you directly witnessed?

Could you shed some light


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taylorman

farjaf said:


> I just expressed some facts with regards to some evidence I'm know of. Decision of whether it is bad place for me or you or anyone else is irrelevant here.


I am not sure about discrimination, priority and all but I do think that DIBP initiates a very comprehensive check for people from certain countries. Which countries make the list, one can only assume and DIBP know better than to publish such information for the world to see. It's a no brainer. Political correctness is a big thing you see  

With the current global situation all countries of the world are keeping a close eye on who they admit and who the want to keep out.


----------



## uday63

Did anyone get Sweden PCC recently here? My friend is having a tough time.They courier PCC everytime without sharing carrier information and tracking details and he doesn't receive it

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574

I think all of us are just speculating. No one knows the way DIBP - or for that matter immigration department of any country - works. It is fair enough to say that let it be the way it is, since it is a very sensitive job. We have done our part of submitting the documents as per the guidelines and now let them do their job. No point in arguing on any forum. Remember, we are here to help each other out 

Just my 2 cents 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

pkk0574 said:


> I think all of us are just speculating. No one knows the way DIBP - or for that matter immigration department of any country - works. It is fair enough to say that let it be the way it is, since it is a very sensitive job. We have done our part of submitting the documents as per the guidelines and now let them do their job. No point in arguing on any forum. Remember, we are here to help each other out
> 
> Just my 2 cents
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree, we need to relax after uploading relevant documents

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## winnerbala

Hi,
I have already uploaded 1022 form for newborn addition & birth certificate for my kid. Also mailed them and pressed information provided. I got the passport for my kid. My kid is not yet added in immi account by CO. Also waiting for hap id ...what is the process to upload my kid passport to avoid CO request for the same.


Sent from my Micromax A106 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

pkk0574 said:


> I think all of us are just speculating. No one knows the way DIBP - or for that matter immigration department of any country - works. It is fair enough to say that let it be the way it is, since it is a very sensitive job. We have done our part of submitting the documents as per the guidelines and now let them do their job. No point in arguing on any forum. Remember, we are here to help each other out
> 
> Just my 2 cents
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Well said.

But 90 % enjoy being fortune tellers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

winnerbala said:


> Hi,
> I have already uploaded 1022 form for newborn addition & birth certificate for my kid. Also mailed them and pressed information provided. I got the passport for my kid. My kid is not yet added in immi account by CO. Also waiting for hap id ...what is the process to upload my kid passport to avoid CO request for the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A106 using Tapatalk


You can upload under your document list with filename

Passport_baby_babyname

But anyway you have to wait for case officer to add baby name for generation of HAP ID

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Taking a cue from one of our forum member recently, I raised a feedback compliant to know the status of my Visa application (Myself+family of 3) as it will be 7months + since CO contact and 8+ months since visa lodgement. I received a mail saying that this is not abnormal and the application is under Assessment (Immi Account status). DIBP contact had sent the mail thanking for the patience and suggesting that in case of any further document requirement, CO's will contact me upon revisiting my file. That is the update from my end and hoping for grant for all the folks desperately waiting for quite some time now.


----------



## chumashankar

Maverick_VJ said:


> Taking a cue from one of our forum member recently, I raised a feedback compliant to know the status of my Visa application (Myself+family of 3) as it will be 7months + since CO contact and 8+ months since visa lodgement. I received a mail saying that this is not abnormal and the application is under Assessment (Immi Account status). DIBP contact had sent the mail thanking for the patience and suggesting that in case of any further document requirement, CO's will contact me upon revisiting my file. That is the update from my end and hoping for grant for all the folks desperately waiting for quite some time now.


I called DIBP also , several times, they are not giving any details now, simply they are saying wait , its under process.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

chumashankar said:


> I called DIBP also , several times, they are not giving any details now, simply they are saying wait , its under process.


There are quite a handful of folks since April 2016 till December 2016 waiting for the grant outcome. 

Apart from me, gonnabeexpat, taylorman, chumashankar that I had come across here on the forum are on the long list of inevitable wait. 

I am sure there are others as well and recently I registered on immitracker as a paid member and the stats there definitely suggest that due to this lengthy delay, I might be subjected to 3rd party verification or checks or employment verification but there had been no such communication from DIBP or AHC as of now regarding the same as well.

However, my place in queue based on visa's lodged earlier than me for 189 subclass puts me @ 47th in line with 46 folks already ahead of me waiting for the grant.

So, need to check how it progresses. 

Cheers


----------



## Chunkz

Good news - Got the VISA grant today. However, a strange thing, my agent said that my initial entry date is on 3rd August 2017, which is just 40 days from now. Is there a ways this can be extended or what? Will check with the agent tomorrow though. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Chunkz said:


> Good news - Got the VISA grant today. However, a strange thing, my agent said that my initial entry date is on 3rd August 2017, which is just 40 days from now. Is there a ways this can be extended or what? Will check with the agent tomorrow though.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congratulations

Your PCC or Medicals must be expiring on that date. and hence the short IED

You have to give a strong reason for the department to extend the IED but I am sure the Agent will advise you further

Cheers


----------



## duggu

Chunkz said:


> Good news - Got the VISA grant today. However, a strange thing, my agent said that my initial entry date is on 3rd August 2017, which is just 40 days from now. Is there a ways this can be extended or what? Will check with the agent tomorrow though.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congrats! Ur medical might be expiring on IED date.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Chunkz said:


> Good news - Got the VISA grant today. However, a strange thing, my agent said that my initial entry date is on 3rd August 2017, which is just 40 days from now. Is there a ways this can be extended or what? Will check with the agent tomorrow though.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congratulations on your Grant Mate! All the very best in your OZ endeavors.


----------



## Abood

Chunkz said:


> Good news - Got the VISA grant today. However, a strange thing, my agent said that my initial entry date is on 3rd August 2017, which is just 40 days from now. Is there a ways this can be extended or what? Will check with the agent tomorrow though.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



Can you share your timeline?


----------



## Unemplyed

Chunkz said:


> Good news - Got the VISA grant today. However, a strange thing, my agent said that my initial entry date is on 3rd August 2017, which is just 40 days from now. Is there a ways this can be extended or what? Will check with the agent tomorrow though.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congratulation and Best wishes for your future.......
Show yr timeline plz
Any verification


----------



## Chunkz

Abood said:


> Can you share your timeline?


The great thing about this whole news was - I was in the US for 2 weeks starting June 4 this month and in London from 17 June to 22 June (Business visits). I just landed at 10 AM today and got a call from the agent at 11 AM. I said that I just landed, and she replied "Sir, fir jaane ki tyaari kar lo" 

*Timeline and other details:*
Profile: Software Developer
Age: 28
Members: 3 (Myself, Wife, Daughter (2 ½ years))
Education: 15
English: 10(PTE - A 7)
Experience: 6 years ( 8 yrs - 2 yrs)
Total Points 189: 65
India PCC(Self & Spouse)
189 Visa Lodged:*09-Sep-2016*
All docs including PCC,Medicals,Form 80 & 1221: *17 September 2016*
Verification - Phoned HR and Me - *5th May 2017* - Asked additional docs
Additional docs provided *12 May 2017*
Visa Grant: *23 June 2017*

Other threads I posted in regards to this that might be helpful for others:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-lodge-2016-gang-2115.html#post11400946

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-lodge-2016-gang-3084.html#post12453649

Thanks for your help and constant motivation when the chips were down, you will get the grant soon.

All the best!
Varun


----------



## Viaan

Chunkz said:


> The great thing about this whole news was - I was in the US for 2 weeks starting June 4 this month and in London from 17 June to 22 June (Business visits). I just landed at 10 AM today and got a call from the agent at 11 AM. I said that I just landed, and she replied "Sir, fir jaane ki tyaari kar lo"
> 
> *Timeline and other details:*
> Profile: Software Developer
> Age: 28
> Members: 3 (Myself, Wife, Daughter (2 ½ years))
> Education: 15
> English: 10(PTE - A 7)
> Experience: 6 years ( 8 yrs - 2 yrs)
> Total Points 189: 65
> India PCC(Self & Spouse)
> 189 Visa Lodged:*09-Sep-2016*
> All docs including PCC,Medicals,Form 80 & 1221: *17 September 2016*
> Verification - Phoned HR and Me - *5th May 2017* - Asked additional docs
> Additional docs provided *12 May 2017*
> Visa Grant: *23 June 2017*
> 
> Other threads I posted in regards to this that might be helpful for others:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-lodge-2016-gang-2115.html#post11400946
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-lodge-2016-gang-3084.html#post12453649
> 
> Thanks for your help and constant motivation when the chips were down, you will get the grant soon.
> 
> All the best!
> Varun


Hi Varun,

Congrats and all the best for your future :thumb:

Vishnu


----------



## jazz25

Chunkz said:


> Good news - Got the VISA grant today. However, a strange thing, my agent said that my initial entry date is on 3rd August 2017, which is just 40 days from now. Is there a ways this can be extended or what? Will check with the agent tomorrow though.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## Chunkz

Now that the visa has arrived, which threads should I follow to get more insights into the Oz culture, jobs and living?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Chunkz said:


> Good news - Got the VISA grant today. However, a strange thing, my agent said that my initial entry date is on 3rd August 2017, which is just 40 days from now. Is there a ways this can be extended or what? Will check with the agent tomorrow though.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bharat1835

Hi Guys,

Its been more than 4 months since my last communication with CO. I don't know where the process is stuck. On 1st Feb,2017 CO asked for Form 815 , I submitted the same on 2nd Feb,2017. After few days i realized there was a mistake in 815 so I uploaded again on 21st Feb,2017. 
That's It nothing at all after that , I m feeling very depressed now  what should I do?

Thanks,
Bharat


----------



## NB

bharat1835 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Its been more than 4 months since my last communication with CO. I don't know where the process is stuck. On 1st Feb,2017 CO asked for Form 815 , I submitted the same on 2nd Feb,2017. After few days i realized there was a mistake in 815 so I uploaded again on 21st Feb,2017.
> That's It nothing at all after that , I m feeling very depressed now  what should I do?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bharat


Do some Yoga It's a stress buster
Take up a hobby
Spend time with your friends and family

You will not have time for all these activities once you get your grant

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

bharat1835 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Its been more than 4 months since my last communication with CO. I don't know where the process is stuck. On 1st Feb,2017 CO asked for Form 815 , I submitted the same on 2nd Feb,2017. After few days i realized there was a mistake in 815 so I uploaded again on 21st Feb,2017.
> That's It nothing at all after that , I m feeling very depressed now  what should I do?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bharat




16 weeks if wait after a contact is rare, but does occur, especially towards the end of financial year. Wait till mid July - hopefully you get grant by then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srik46

Hello all 

July is nearing. So do you all (ppl yet 2 grant) think that we will get the grant in the upcoming month ?? As new application windows open. Do you think we have a chance to get the grant ? 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
CO Contacted


----------



## kamalendra

srik46 said:


> Hello all
> 
> July is nearing. So do you all (ppl yet 2 grant) think that we will get the grant in the upcoming month ?? As new application windows open. Do you think we have a chance to get the grant ?
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> CO Contacted


I think i will be lost again in the flood of grant for 2017 applicant... as i have neither received the email stating the delay due to the end of the quota nor any correspondence... totally hopeless


----------



## sultan_azam

kamalendra said:


> I think i will be lost again in the flood of grant for 2017 applicant... as i have neither received the email stating the delay due to the end of the quota nor any correspondence... totally hopeless


mate, i can understand what you are going through... just wait for next week


----------



## andreyx108b

srik46 said:


> Hello all
> 
> July is nearing. So do you all (ppl yet 2 grant) think that we will get the grant in the upcoming month ?? As new application windows open. Do you think we have a chance to get the grant ?
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> CO Contacted




Hopes are high!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndhankher

Hello Friends, need some guidance on the ACS skills assessment revalidation. My skills assessment got expired in this month and have to revalidate with ACS. On expatforum an old discussion mentions that no documents need to be submitted and ACS will extend it for next 2 years, but it will not consider post ACS experience. In my case, I am in the same company since last assessment except a change in designation, for which I already have the manager declaration on company letterhead. Do I still need to get a fresh assessment from ACS or just a revalidation of old assessment will work?

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

ndhankher said:


> Hello Friends, need some guidance on the ACS skills assessment revalidation. My skills assessment got expired in this month and have to revalidate with ACS. On expatforum an old discussion mentions that no documents need to be submitted and ACS will extend it for next 2 years, but it will not consider post ACS experience. In my case, I am in the same company since last assessment except a change in designation, for which I already have the manager declaration on company letterhead. Do I still need to get a fresh assessment from ACS or just a revalidation of old assessment will work?
> 
> Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


I have not seen any option for revalidation of old assessment

I think you will have to go for fresh assessment 
What you have to do is link your old application to the current one, so that the processing becomes much faster and easier

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

ndhankher said:


> Hello Friends, need some guidance on the ACS skills assessment revalidation. My skills assessment got expired in this month and have to revalidate with ACS. On expatforum an old discussion mentions that no documents need to be submitted and ACS will extend it for next 2 years, but it will not consider post ACS experience. In my case, I am in the same company since last assessment except a change in designation, for which I already have the manager declaration on company letterhead. Do I still need to get a fresh assessment from ACS or just a revalidation of old assessment will work?
> 
> Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk




You will need to get a new one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndhankher

newbienz said:


> I have not seen any option for revalidation of old assessment
> 
> I think you will have to go for fresh assessment
> What you have to do is link your old application to the current one, so that the processing becomes much faster and easier
> 
> Cheers


Thanks mate, I emailed them amd got to know that the linking application isn't an option today due to changes in their online system and I was asked to check again next week to know if the linking is possible at that time.

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## kapilarora4

*Help from DIBP required*

How can I take help from DIBP(via escalation process) to allow some attention on my application. Fellow aspirants, kindly help me understand what is the procedure for the same. It's been more than a 7 months now, so as per policy I am entitled to a status update. Over the call updates are mundane and of no use. I want to write them so my application gets due attention.

My Timelines are in signature, kindly help , m loosing hope as its getting late for me to switch location.

. need contact deatils and format to get a good status and attention from DIBP from long pending pr 189 application.

Best Regards,
Kaps


----------



## andreyx108b

kapilarora4 said:


> How can I take help from DIBP(via escalation process) to allow some attention on my application. Fellow aspirants, kindly help me understand what is the procedure for the same. It's been more than a 7 months now, so as per policy I am entitled to a status update. Over the call updates are mundane and of no use. I want to write them so my application gets due attention.
> 
> 
> 
> My Timelines are in signature, kindly help , m loosing hope as its getting late for me to switch location.
> 
> 
> 
> . need contact deatils and format to get a good status and attention from DIBP from long pending pr 189 application.
> 
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Kaps




There is no way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kapilarora4

andreyx108b said:


> There is no way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So you mean to say, that there is no way to raise a case ( or complain or escalation) with DIBP for pending application?

Going through this thread, i think i read some people did that, and got some good result too(though it could be coincidence too). 
So I was thinking whats the harm in trying, its anyways better than waiting and doing nothing about your application.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b

kapilarora4 said:


> So you mean to say, that there is no way to raise a case ( or complain or escalation) with DIBP for pending application?
> 
> Going through this thread, i think i read some people did that, and got some good result too(though it could be coincidence too).
> So I was thinking whats the harm in trying, its anyways better than waiting and doing nothing about your application.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:



Not a single evidence. 

1-2 co-incidence, maybe, i will not reject this. However, there is no way to expedite your processing. 

You can file a complaint to ASIO if your file pending for more than 12 months with ASIO (not DIBP, so not the date of lodge matters, but transfer to ASIO date) - but even this rarely does anything. 

People waited for 4 years (worst case scenarios) - and could not do anything. 

A lot of now waiting for 12+ months. 

To sum up all in all - no way. 

I wish you good luck though and quick grant!


----------



## shoaib786

congrats that you got the golden mail of grant.
i am also hoping for the positive email,waiting since 9 months. Now i pray that i'll receive the email soon. my visa lodge year is july 2016. 

i want you to kindly advice me should i direct call case officer to know my application status, though i have hired an agent but he is not cooperating with me.


----------



## andreyx108b

shoaib786 said:


> congrats that you got the golden mail of grant.
> 
> i am also hoping for the positive email,waiting since 9 months. Now i pray that i'll receive the email soon. my visa lodge year is july 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> i want you to kindly advice me should i direct call case officer to know my application status, though i have hired an agent but he is not cooperating with me.




Try calling, but i suggest inform your agent about your intentions. 

Moreover, they would give generic answer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

I would agree with andreyx108b as I am waiting for more than 7 months now. CO contacted for medicals which was duly updated but since then it is an inevitable wait. I recently raised a feedback update on my application status which was duly responded asking me to wait for the CO's to revisit my application and they made it clear that such a wait is not abnormal at all. So, all one has to do is to patiently wait and if contacted for any more documentation, that has to be provided. I hope all the waiting applicants be granted the visa ASAP.


----------



## vikaschandra

Maverick_VJ said:


> I would agree with andreyx108b as I am waiting for more than 7 months now. CO contacted for medicals which was duly updated but since then it is an inevitable wait. I recently raised a feedback update on my application status which was duly responded asking me to wait for the CO's to revisit my application and they made it clear that such a wait is not abnormal at all. So, all one has to do is to patiently wait and if contacted for any more documentation, that has to be provided. I hope all the waiting applicants be granted the visa ASAP.


Just matter of days now when the wait for many applicants would end. Grants should start coming soon now.


----------



## famy

vikaschandra said:


> Just matter of days now when the wait for many applicants would end. Grants should start coming soon now.


I have recently email DIBP asking for my application status, The CO replied "your application is under routine process which takes some time to complete". 
Now please tell should i hope for the grant this month or this response implies the my case has gone for security checks ? 

I applied on Oct 6,2016 and profession is electrical engineer.


----------



## vikaschandra

famy said:


> I have recently email DIBP asking for my application status, The CO replied "your application is under routine process which takes some time to complete".
> Now please tell should i hope for the grant this month or this response implies the my case has gone for security checks ?
> 
> I applied on Oct 6,2016 and profession is electrical engineer.


Well we cannot imply anything by that generic statement that DIBP gives to most of the queries. Your application has been almost 9 months old now and hopefully they should have reviewed your documents and could be in the stage of finalization. 

Just wait for the next week to see the progress in the grants and thereby we can determine if indeed the routine checks are still pending


----------



## Chunkz

kapilarora4 said:


> So you mean to say, that there is no way to raise a case ( or complain or escalation) with DIBP for pending application?
> 
> Going through this thread, i think i read some people did that, and got some good result too(though it could be coincidence too).
> So I was thinking whats the harm in trying, its anyways better than waiting and doing nothing about your application.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


It took me 10 months to get the grant after I submitted the file. I submitted the file on 9 September 2016 and got the grant on 23 June 2017. Also, the ACS and EOI took a month before that. So you should be fine. All the best.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## wstriker77

Guys, I did my medicals and PCC in October 2016 (at the time of applying for the visa and haven't been granted the visa till now. However, i am about to put my application on hold (Due to expected child birth) and resume it till November 2017, by which time the 12-month validity of my original PCC and Medicals would have expired.
My question are as follows:
1) In such case, will the case officer require me to furnish a fresh medical and PCC ?
2) Should i be required to submit a fresh PCC and Medical (Dated November 2017) and suppose i get the grant immediately after submitting in the month of November 2017, what will be my expected IED be, November 2018 ? or A few months of getting the grant ?


----------



## zaback21

wstriker77 said:


> Guys, I did my medicals and PCC in October 2016 (at the time of applying for the visa and haven't been granted the visa till now. However, i am about to put my application on hold (Due to expected child birth) and resume it till November 2017, by which time the 12-month validity of my original PCC and Medicals would have expired.
> My question are as follows:
> 1) In such case, will the case officer require me to furnish a fresh medical and PCC ?
> 2) Should i be required to submit a fresh PCC and Medical (Dated November 2017) and suppose i get the grant immediately after submitting in the month of November 2017, what will be my expected IED be, November 2018 ? or A few months of getting the grant ?


1. It is said in DIBP that you will need to undergo Medical again after 12 months but wait for CO instructions.

2. IED will be 1 year from medical so Nov 2018.


----------



## wstriker77

zaback21 said:


> 1. It is said in DIBP that you will need to undergo Medical again after 12 months but wait for CO instructions.
> 
> 2. IED will be 1 year from medical so Nov 2018.



Thanks for your response. Can you kindly advise me the procedure for putting the application on hold.

Further, any idea how long will the visa take to be granted once i have resumed the process in November 2017 ?


----------



## zaback21

wstriker77 said:


> Thanks for your response. Can you kindly advise me the procedure for putting the application on hold.
> 
> Further, any idea how long will the visa take to be granted once i have resumed the process in November 2017 ?


You don't have to put it on hold, just let the CO know about the situation using Update Us feature and CO will further instruct you what you need to do or not do.


----------



## wstriker77

zaback21 said:


> You don't have to put it on hold, just let the CO know about the situation using Update Us feature and CO will further instruct you what you need to do or not do.


Should i specify in the "Details of change in circumstances" area under the "Update Us" section ?


----------



## vikaschandra

wstriker77 said:


> Should i specify in the "Details of change in circumstances" area under the "Update Us" section ?


Yes you should proceed with notifying the CO via immi account "Update Us" section 

CO may ask for a fresh PCC and medicals again or possible that he/she may ask for either one only. Totally depends on the case officer. Most probably it would be only PCC


----------



## mebond007

*DIBP response email question*

I applied for 189 Visa in Nov 2016 and my PCC is dated end of Aug. 2016.

I sent an email to DIBP 5 days back if I need to re-apply PCC since it might take time since it will expire after 1 year.

Till now I have not yet received the generic email with subject "Your email has been received" or for that matter any other response. Any idea why?

In the past when I sent status update email I got the same within a day or two.
So wondering why its taking time this time around.

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

mebond007 said:


> I applied for 189 Visa in Nov 2016 and my PCC is dated end of Aug. 2016.
> 
> I sent an email to DIBP 5 days back if I need to re-apply PCC since it might take time since it will expire after 1 year.
> 
> Till now I have not yet received the generic email with subject "Your email has been received" or for that matter any other response. Any idea why?
> 
> In the past when I sent status update email I got the same within a day or two.
> So wondering why its taking time this time around.
> 
> Thanks


People get replies from DIBP in 2 days and sometimes 2 weeks and sometimes never. You have done your part to inform them about expiration of the PCC and expressed your willingness to get the PCC done once again. 

Since you are aware that the PCC is already expired and DIBP might request for one you can probably proceed from your end to get the PCC. Though it may or may not be asked for by DIBP have seen several cases wherein the applicant was waiting since more than a year and was not asked for PCC or medicals to be redone. All depends on the decision of the case officer. 

Or you could just wait for few more days to see the progress on the visa grants for the applicants considering the fact that the new FY has started and new quota must be in place.


----------



## Hkarami

Dear all,
I have submitted my visa application SC 189 on May 31, 2016. I am currently working for a shipping company(seaman). My medical is expired. My next assignment will take 4 months. Is it possible to update my 2nd medical voluntarily? Because within the period of my next trip absolutely there is no chance for me if case officer requests! I have sent 2 emails to DIBP and informed the case officer regarding this issue but I received a nonsense response that everything is normal and do not worry!!! Does anyone know how should I tackle this dilemma?


----------



## ndhankher

Dear Friends.

What does '***asterisks' mean if it is in front of a skill mentioned in the 'Combined list of eligible skilled occupations'. If it is a University Lecturer that comes under MLTSSL and with asterisks, does it mean it is open for 189 stream. It is confusing to read the caveats around it.


Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

Hkarami said:


> Dear all,
> I have submitted my visa application SC 189 on May 31, 2016. I am currently working for a shipping company(seaman). My medical is expired. My next assignment will take 4 months. Is it possible to update my 2nd medical voluntarily? Because within the period of my next trip absolutely there is no chance for me if case officer requests! I have sent 2 emails to DIBP and informed the case officer regarding this issue but I received a nonsense response that everything is normal and do not worry!!! Does anyone know how should I tackle this dilemma?


There are bunch of people waiting for any kind of update from DIBP. My opinion is that you shouldn't do your medicals/pcc again unless asked to do so.


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Dear friends....

can anybody have an idea about the occupation cealings for this year 2017-2018???


----------



## andreyx108b

HARINDERJEET said:


> Dear friends....
> 
> can anybody have an idea about the occupation cealings for this year 2017-2018???


They have not published it yet.


----------



## ramarajan_me

Hkarami said:


> Dear all,
> I have submitted my visa application SC 189 on May 31, 2016. I am currently working for a shipping company(seaman). My medical is expired. My next assignment will take 4 months. Is it possible to update my 2nd medical voluntarily?!! Does anyone know how should I tackle this dilemma?


Lodged on the same date as you my friend and still waiting too.. IMO if DIBP is saying its normal you don't really have to worry.. your case may have reached final stages.. seen a lot of cases where extended IEDs are given even when their pcc are expired.. I hope you have explained about your situation clearly in the mail..

Any specific reason for the delay..? Would like to know about sequence of events after your visa lodge..


----------



## vikaschandra

HARINDERJEET said:


> Dear friends....
> 
> can anybody have an idea about the occupation cealings for this year 2017-2018???


Yet to be announced by DIBP


----------



## Hkarami

farjaf said:


> There are bunch of people waiting for any kind of update from DIBP. My opinion is that you shouldn't do your medicals/pcc again unless asked to do so.


Thanks a lot for your response. As I have already mentioned I am a seafarer, any time which I join a ship I have to stay aboard the ship for a minimum period of 4 months.Within this period definitely there is no opportunity for me to update my expired medical if in case officers request. I am on the verge of losing my job, I have already informed DIBP via email and fully explained the matter but it seems DIBP has got a dismissive attitude. I don't know what to do:confused2:


----------



## HARINDERJEET

vikaschandra said:


> Yet to be announced by DIBP


okay vikas


----------



## HARINDERJEET

andreyx108b said:


> They have not published it yet.


thnx for your reply dear...


----------



## Hkarami

ramarajan_me said:


> Lodged on the same date as you my friend and still waiting too.. IMO if DIBP is saying its normal you don't really have to worry.. your case may have reached final stages.. seen a lot of cases where extended IEDs are given even when their pcc are expired.. I hope you have explained about your situation clearly in the mail..
> 
> Any specific reason for the delay..? Would like to know about sequence of events after your visa lodge..


Dear Ramarajan,
nice coincidence both of us have lodged on the same date, already passed 13 months and still find the same absurd sentence "Assessment in progress!!!"
I have called DIBP and they clearly replied the reason for delay is external security check. in my last received correspondence the case officer mentioned: 
*************
"There are a limited number of places available for GSM applicants for the 2016-17 programme year and therefore processing times will be longer for some visa applicants. Additionally once the remaining places are used we will be unable to grant further visas in this category in the current programme year.

As the planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot advise when this application will be finalised.
*************
:noidea:


----------



## Abood

Hkarami said:


> Dear Ramarajan,
> 
> nice coincidence both of us have lodged on the same date, already passed 13 months and still find the same absurd sentence "Assessment in progress!!!"
> 
> I have called DIBP and they clearly replied the reason for delay is external security check. in my last received correspondence the case officer mentioned:
> 
> *************
> 
> "There are a limited number of places available for GSM applicants for the 2016-17 programme year and therefore processing times will be longer for some visa applicants. Additionally once the remaining places are used we will be unable to grant further visas in this category in the current programme year.
> 
> 
> 
> As the planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot advise when this application will be finalised.
> 
> *************
> 
> :noidea:




Hi, 

What is your nationality? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Abood said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is your nationality?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




The delay mail is sent regardless of the nationality.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

andreyx108b said:


> The delay mail is sent regardless of the nationality.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Agreed! But the level of security check is linked to nationality 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Abood said:


> Agreed! But the level of security check is linked to nationality
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Usually, yes, not always though.


----------



## srik46

No grants yet for anyone ?? 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
CO Contacted


----------



## farjaf

Hkarami said:


> Thanks a lot for your response. As I have already mentioned I am a seafarer, any time which I join a ship I have to stay aboard the ship for a minimum period of 4 months.Within this period definitely there is no opportunity for me to update my expired medical if in case officers request. I am on the verge of losing my job, I have already informed DIBP via email and fully explained the matter but it seems DIBP has got a dismissive attitude. I don't know what to do:confused2:


Completely agreed, probably the last thing DIBP cares is to finalise an application as soon as possible but my personal advice is to avoid providing unnecessary details to them as it might raise their suspicion. Hopefully everything gonna be ok soon.


----------



## zaback21

Hkarami said:


> Dear Ramarajan,
> nice coincidence both of us have lodged on the same date, already passed 13 months and still find the same absurd sentence "Assessment in progress!!!"
> I have called DIBP and they clearly replied the reason for delay is external security check. in my last received correspondence the case officer mentioned:
> *************
> "There are a limited number of places available for GSM applicants for the 2016-17 programme year and therefore processing times will be longer for some visa applicants. Additionally once the remaining places are used we will be unable to grant further visas in this category in the current programme year.
> 
> As the planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot advise when this application will be finalised.
> *************
> :noidea:


Iran and Syria seems to take ages. One guy from Iran was waiting almost 2.5 yrs I remember.


----------



## zaback21

Abood said:


> Agreed! But the level of security check is linked to nationality
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's unfortunately true.


----------



## chumashankar

One reported in immitracker for 189 and one for 190 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srik46

chumashankar said:


> One reported in immitracker for 189 and one for 190
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Ya saw that ! 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
CO Contacted


----------



## srik46

This seems a little strange. Not many grants for the 1st week. I heard that In July there will be many grants. But not many until now! 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
CO Contacted


----------



## chumashankar

srik46 said:


> This seems a little strange. Not many grants for the 1st week. I heard that In July there will be many grants. But not many until now!
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> CO Contacted




Because of new rules from July 1 2017 and new site , DIBP staff busy in implementing new changes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju

chumashankar said:


> Because of new rules from July 1 2017 and new site , DIBP staff busy in implementing new changes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unless you have personally been advised of this by a DIBP officer, I doubt that this is true. 

There are (as usual) conflicting rumours from forum members at this time of year - people are waiting for grants! 

While those rumours may seem plausible, when members state something as if it was a fact, people may take it as a fact - and it may very well not be.

Normally in the first week or two of July every year, there is initially just a trickle of grants, as the allocation of numbers filters down to actual assessing staff, this may take a week or two and then rapidly increases.

There is nothing to stop members stating their ideas or opinions, but I'd urge them not to state those as facts. In the case of the scheduled system maintenance periods, there is nothing unusual with that either.


----------



## Hkarami

Is it possible to update my 2nd medical voluntarily? 13.5 months passed from the 189 lodgement date, my medical is also expired! I need 2nd HAP ID but CO is not responding to emails and phone calls...


----------



## abhilashasachdeva

Hi,

I filed my VISA in April 2017. Received a query as well from CO which i returned in April itself. Since then there is no communication. Can someone help in understanding how long this can take?

Another query is i continued with my Chest Xray from 457 which happened last year in july end. If my visa grant does not come in July so can that be the case where CO will ask me to again get the medical done as Xray is now more than 12 months old.

Thanks


----------



## Abood

Hkarami said:


> Is it possible to update my 2nd medical voluntarily? 13.5 months passed from the 189 lodgement date, my medical is also expired! I need 2nd HAP ID but CO is not responding to emails and phone calls...


Hi, 

did the CO ask you to provide form 1399?


----------



## puneetkrs

*Waiting grant*

Its been 9 months for me since I lodged 189 but no luck yet. CO does not respond to communication.

The agent I applied through says we are sending the reminder on regular basis but generally COs do not respond.

Not sure, what can I do now.


----------



## Hasiths

puneetkrs said:


> Its been 9 months for me since I lodged 189 but no luck yet. CO does not respond to communication.
> 
> The agent I applied through says we are sending the reminder on regular basis but generally COs do not respond.
> 
> Not sure, what can I do now.


Hi did you submit ur FBI Clearance to DIBP? I am asking this ur signature has a blank in front of it.


----------



## zaback21

Hasiths said:


> Hi did you submit ur FBI Clearance to DIBP? I am asking this ur signature has a blank in front of it.


Mate, long time. You still haven't got the grant. CO Contact really put the application a long way behind but you had no option due to FBI PCC I guess. I hope you get your grant soon !


----------



## andreyx108b

Lets see how actively grants will cone this week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puneetkrs

I did submit FBI clearance on 13th Feb..


----------



## srik46

No grants today? 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
CO Contacted


----------



## dlnswamy

*Need DIBP email id for updates*

Can anyone please provide me DIBP email id to ask about my visa updates..? It's been two months I provided all the required documents of my new born child, till now no response from CO regarding adding of my new child in visa application. 

Also anyone has idea how long it may take to add new born child in visa application..? What medicals need to be done and will there be any additional Visa fee for new born as well..?

Many thanks in advance,
Laxmi


----------



## zaback21

dlnswamy said:


> Can anyone please provide me DIBP email id to ask about my visa updates..? It's been two months I provided all the required documents of my new born child, till now no response from CO regarding adding of my new child in visa application.
> 
> Also anyone has idea how long it may take to add new born child in visa application..? What medicals need to be done and will there be any additional Visa fee for new born as well..?
> 
> Many thanks in advance,
> Laxmi


It's not unusual for DIBP to not respond or do anything for 3-6 months. So, CO still hasn't touched your case.


----------



## andreyx108b

srik46 said:


> No grants today?
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> CO Contacted




Seems like no 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramanjot kaur

It has been 4 months passed to physical verification and 15months since lodged the visa application.
No decision has been made on my application. 
Co is not responding to my emails and even the complaint did not yield some good results. 
Anyone could suggest any other ways to contact didb or any idea what is happening with my application.?


----------



## farjaf

Day 345 and still nothing in progress


----------



## andreyx108b

ok I can see a few grants today. At least something.


----------



## chumashankar

srik46 said:


> No grants today?
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> CO Contacted


2 grants today


----------



## pkk0574

andreyx108b said:


> ok I can see a few grants today. At least something.




For 189, both grants are for onshore applicants, but hope that sets the ball rolling.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

chumashankar said:


> 2 grants today


3 grants given for SC189 as per Immitracker. Hopefully all of the patiently waiting folks get their grants in the days ahead.

Cheers


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Maverick_VJ said:


> 3 grants given for SC189 as per Immitracker. Hopefully all of the patiently waiting folks get their grants in the days ahead.
> 
> Cheers


Some respite as the SC-189 grants shown is @ 4 as of today. Godspeed folks ...


----------



## satban

*what is SC-189*



Maverick_VJ said:


> Some respite as the SC-189 grants shown is @ 4 as of today. Godspeed folks ...


What is SC-189? Is this for candidates in Aus/NZ?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Maverick_VJ said:


> Some respite as the SC-189 grants shown is @ 4 as of today. Godspeed folks ...


Not for me                                                  

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

gonnabeexpat said:


> Not for me
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Brother...we all are in the same boat...I can understand the frustration but we do not have a choice. You are doing great and soon all of us will be bestowed with the grant. Tathasthu, Inshaallah,Amen... GodSpeed for grants 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

2 grants already for the day for SC189 category and one of the applicant's visa lodged date was 9/11/2016 . Great news and hope all of us are there.

GodSpeed folks


----------



## srik46

Good to see! Why is that the ratio between Adelaide & Brisbane team is so different. I see so many grants from Adelaide. But Brisbane just 1 or 2. Why is that ? 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
CO Contacted


----------



## rvd

srik46 said:


> Good to see! Why is that the ratio between Adelaide & Brisbane team is so different. I see so many grants from Adelaide. But Brisbane just 1 or 2. Why is that ?
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> CO Contacted


According to previous comments Brisbane team is smaller one hence the ratio is so different.


----------



## Gbatra

Hello everyone ,, does the grant mail come in the morning (IST) or it can come at any time ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

By this hour 3 grants given today for SC-189.


----------



## kanchanup

@gbatra can you share the link here we can check the same?

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanchanup

kanchanup said:


> @gbatra can you share the link here we can check the same?
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Apologies, that was for maverick

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## sursrk

kanchanup said:


> @gbatra can you share the link here we can check the same?
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BPK

It's been 526 days since my case was lodged. Job verification for my current job was done 3 months back. Not sure if they are doing job verification of my prev job.


----------



## Unemplyed

BPK said:


> It's been 526 days since my case was lodged. Job verification for my current job was done 3 months back. Not sure if they are doing job verification of my prev job.


I am in the same boat (2015)
Employment verification took place 1.5 months back
Haven't got any response


----------



## karanbansal91

Hi Guys,
*I am going lodge my visa in mid August . I want to confirm best possible documents which will reduce any chances of issues due to negative or neutral employer verification. *
I am having following documents:-
1) Tax return and form 16 for three years out of 5. For two years my income was not taxable and also i didn't that it will benefit in future.
2) Bank statement for full employment.
3) EPF record for full employment.
4) Salary slips for full employment.
5) RNR letter from my main employer-ABC .( I want to confirm that I work for a MNC through a home based manpower supplier and subcontractor who dnt have any office, website, official id's etc.), but he is registered with all government firms.
6) RNR letter from manager of client- XYZ LTD. ( the company which I work for through my contractor). This letter is not verified by HR of client, but my manager has powers to sign on company official letter pad as he is a resident engineer, but dont know during verification whether his HR will confirm about me or not.
7) Reference letter from two fellows mates on plain paper with their ID cards, from different company(MAIN CLIENT - 0001 LTD) but working on same project. Letter states " I am working with him on this project since XXX". Actually they are from Primary client (main client).

Anything else i left???

To remove confusion please note that I get payed from ABC COMPANY and working for XYZ. LTD and XYZ is working at SITE OF 0001LTD.

*From above which documents shall I remove, manipulate or add. I dnt want nightmares for employee verification?*
Also, my whole experience (5 years) is in single organisation.
*I have fear and confusion due to following reasons =*
1. As my employer doesn't have enough infrastructure, hence he doesn't exist on cyber world. So, proving his existence is a big task. But I have all his registration certificates. 
2. RNR letter from client manager may risk refusal from his hr as DIBP may directly contact his head office and they might refuse to cooperate. 


Any type of help will be appreciated. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shoaib786

hoping for a grant. waiting for it since 9 months...

visa lodge date:08 sept 2016

sc 189
2631111


----------



## sursrk

shoaib786 said:


> hoping for a grant. waiting for it since 9 months...
> 
> visa lodge date:08 sept 2016
> 
> sc 189
> 2631111


Tomorrow should be your day bro 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sursrk

karanbansal91 said:


> Hi Guys,
> *I am going lodge my visa in mid August . I want to confirm best possible documents which will reduce any chances of issues due to negative or neutral employer verification. *
> I am having following documents:-
> 1) Tax return and form 16 for three years out of 5. For two years my income was not taxable and also i didn't that it will benefit in future.
> 2) Bank statement for full employment.
> 3) EPF record for full employment.
> 4) Salary slips for full employment.
> 5) RNR letter from my main employer-ABC .( I want to confirm that I work for a MNC through a home based manpower supplier and subcontractor who dnt have any office, website, official id's etc.), but he is registered with all government firms.
> 6) RNR letter from manager of client- XYZ LTD. ( the company which I work for through my contractor). This letter is not verified by HR of client, but my manager has powers to sign on company official letter pad as he is a resident engineer, but dont know during verification whether his HR will confirm about me or not.
> 7) Reference letter from two fellows mates on plain paper with their ID cards, from different company(MAIN CLIENT - 0001 LTD) but working on same project. Letter states " I am working with him on this project since XXX". Actually they are from Primary client (main client).
> 
> Anything else i left???
> 
> To remove confusion please note that I get payed from ABC COMPANY and working for XYZ. LTD and XYZ is working at SITE OF 0001LTD.
> 
> *From above which documents shall I remove, manipulate or add. I dnt want nightmares for employee verification?*
> Also, my whole experience (5 years) is in single organisation.
> *I have fear and confusion due to following reasons =*
> 1. As my employer doesn't have enough infrastructure, hence he doesn't exist on cyber world. So, proving his existence is a big task. But I have all his registration certificates.
> 2. RNR letter from client manager may risk refusal from his hr as DIBP may directly contact his head office and they might refuse to cooperate.
> 
> 
> Any type of help will be appreciated.
> Thanks in advance.


It's huge post bro. U are welcome. May be I'm the first one to realize that👀 👀 👀 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shoaib786

thanx bro...best wishes for you too..


----------



## Viaan

Hi Guys,

Good news after such a long wait... We Got the Grant Today.. I can't believe i am posting this ... This forum helped us a lot as we were applying by our own.. and thanks to each and everyone who helped us and also for supporting us when we were feeling down..

Vishnu


----------



## offto

Viaan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good news after such a long wait... We Got the Grant Today.. I can't believe i am posting this ... This forum helped us a lot as we were applying by our own.. and thanks to each and everyone who helped us and also for supporting us when we were feeling down..
> 
> Vishnu


Congratulations mate...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

Viaan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good news after such a long wait... We Got the Grant Today..
> 
> Accountant General 221111
> Total Points - 70
> 
> PTE - 12/03/2016
> CPA Positive Assessment - 15/04/2016
> EOI Submitted 189 - 20/04/2016
> Invitation Received - 10/05/2016
> *PCC - 16/05/2016 *
> Wife Indian PCC- 25/05/16,UK PCC-28/05/16
> *Medicals - 28/05/2016* (Status Finalized - 31/05/2016)
> Visa Lodge - 02/06/2016
> Immi Assessment Commence Mail- 16/06/2016(CO Lisa Brisbane)
> Employment Verification Current and Previous - 30/05/2017
> Grant - July 14th 2017
> *IED - Oct 14 2017*


Congrats Vishnu, first grant for this financial year in this thread! 
All the best :thumb:

I'm sure your timelines would give relief to many who had queries about PCC / medicals expiring and a hint on the IED (though each application is different).

I'm hoping that the others waiting here receive their grants ASAP ray:


----------



## kamalendra

Viaan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good news after such a long wait... We Got the Grant Today.. I can't believe i am posting this ... This forum helped us a lot as we were applying by our own.. and thanks to each and everyone who helped us and also for supporting us when we were feeling down..
> 
> Vishnu


Congrats man,,,, all the best for future.... btw which CO sends you the grant??? i have recd the Immi commencement mail from the same CO from whom you got too...


----------



## Viaan

kamalendra said:


> Congrats man,,,, all the best for future.... btw which CO sends you the grant??? i have recd the Immi commencement mail from the same CO from whom you got too...


Hi,

We got the Grant mail from the same CO from birsbane.

Vishnu


----------



## offto

Viaan said:


> Hi,
> 
> We got the Grant mail from the same CO from birsbane.
> 
> Vishnu


Vishnu you mentioned employment verification happened recently...Can you share how did it go?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viaan

offto said:


> Vishnu you mentioned employment verification happened recently...Can you share how did it go?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hi,

This is what happened in my case. My first employer was a CA firm so when they called them they were asking for the exact date of joining, so the admin guy there told them he needs to check the records and ask them to send an email, which they sent along with the reference letter i have provided.

My second employer had a new admin there who could not explain my roles and responsibilities so she gave my boss number and they called him.

For my current employer there was a direct line to hr on which they called but they refused to believe its a direct line and kept questioning that, so our hr manager ask them to send an email if they have any doubts which they sent.

Hope this helps..

Vishnu


----------



## offto

Viaan said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is what happened in my case. My first employer was a CA firm so when they called them they were asking for the exact date of joining, so the admin guy there told them he needs to check the records and ask them to send an email, which they sent along with the reference letter i have provided.
> 
> My second employer had a new admin there who could not explain my roles and responsibilities so she gave my boss number and they called him.
> 
> For my current employer there was a direct line to hr on which they called but they refused to believe its a direct line and kept questioning that, so our hr manager ask them to send an email if they have any doubts which they sent.
> 
> Hope this helps..
> 
> Vishnu


Cool thks for your inputs..im waiting for grant too..
Thing is, in my case I doubt if they'll be able to do this level of verification because I'm in a large Corp and they won't entertain such direct requests..
Guess that is why I got a call directly from AHC enquiring about my employment..But still haven't got my grant..
Anybody else waiting for grant for long time post the verification call from AHC?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

I got the AHC interview on June 7th and they asked me to send the docs, but no request email from them.

Again on June 13th call from AHC to confirm the official email id to request the PF and Bank statements.

July 3rd delay email. Did you got the delay email or whats the latest co contact post AHC call?



offto said:


> Cool thks for your inputs..im waiting for grant too..
> Thing is, in my case I doubt if they'll be able to do this level of verification because I'm in a large Corp and they won't entertain such direct requests..
> Guess that is why I got a call directly from AHC enquiring about my employment..But still haven't got my grant..
> Anybody else waiting for grant for long time post the verification call from AHC?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## offto

hari_it_ram said:


> I got the AHC interview on June 7th and they asked me to send the docs, but no request email from them.
> 
> Again on June 13th call from AHC to confirm the official email id to request the PF and Bank statements.
> 
> July 3rd delay email. Did you got the delay email or whats the latest co contact post AHC call?


No contact nor delay email so far is what I hear from my agent..
Infact my verification call happened last year!! Don't understand what's the hold up cos..My responses were to the point and satisfactory to my knowledge..But if they had any qualms over my response, they should've gotten back to me right? Some way? They shouldn't have docked me like this..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chumashankar

Viaan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good news after such a long wait... We Got the Grant Today.. I can't believe i am posting this ... This forum helped us a lot as we were applying by our own.. and thanks to each and everyone who helped us and also for supporting us when we were feeling down..
> 
> Vishnu


Really happy for you after so long waiting time  All the best for your job search . See you in Australia.


----------



## Viaan

chumashankar said:


> Really happy for you after so long waiting time  All the best for your job search . See you in Australia.


Hi,

Thank you Shankar.. Hopefully you will also get some good news this month...:fingerscrossed:


Vishnu


----------



## hari_it_ram

offto said:


> No contact nor delay email so far is what I hear from my agent..
> Infact my verification call happened last year!! Don't understand what's the hold up cos..My responses were to the point and satisfactory to my knowledge..But if they had any qualms over my response, they should've gotten back to me right? Some way? They shouldn't have docked me like this..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Understand. Hope is only word we can keep saying over and over 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## ramarajan_me

Viaan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good news after such a long wait...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We Got the Grant Today.. I can't believe i am posting this ... This forum helped us a lot as we were applying by our own.. and thanks to each and everyone who helped us and also for supporting us when we were feeling down..
> 
> Vishnu


Great news Vishnu  All the very best.. Any idea why the delay is..??


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Congratulations Vishnu! It is quite a refreshing feeling to see your grant as many of us who lodged in 2016 are inevitably waiting for the grant. God speed for all of us folks and to you as well in your OZ endeavors. 

It is a fleeting feeling to get stressed out but I will keep the faith and urge others to follow suit. "Stress" makes one believe that everything need to happen right at this moment, while "Faith" assures us that everything will happen at the right time, perfect time. It is easier said than done but I will keep my Faith for the grant.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viaan

Maverick_VJ said:


> Congratulations Vishnu! It is quite a refreshing feeling to see your grant as many of us who lodged in 2016 are inevitably waiting for the grant. God speed for all of us folks and to you as well in your OZ endeavors.
> 
> It is a fleeting feeling to get stressed out but I will keep the faith and urge others to follow suit. "Stress" makes one believe that everything need to happen right at this moment, while "Faith" assures us that everything will happen at the right time, perfect time. It is easier said than done but I will keep my Faith for the grant.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thank you 

Hopefully everyone who are waiting for a long time will get some good news soon..

Vishnu


----------



## kamalendra

offto said:


> Cool thks for your inputs..im waiting for grant too..
> Thing is, in my case I doubt if they'll be able to do this level of verification because I'm in a large Corp and they won't entertain such direct requests..
> Guess that is why I got a call directly from AHC enquiring about my employment..But still haven't got my grant..
> Anybody else waiting for grant for long time post the verification call from AHC?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



i am here,,, the one who is going to complete ONE YEAR Since Employment verification call, on this 4th Aug,


----------



## srik46

I haven't received any employment verification or AHC interview until today. My immiaccount states "Assessment in Progress". Do you guys think if there's a probability to get a direct grant ? 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
CO Contacted


----------



## srik46

Do you guys think Brisbane office is clearing all the old cases ?? 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
CO Contacted


----------



## ramarajan_me

srik46 said:


> I haven't received any employment verification or AHC interview until today. My immiaccount states "Assessment in Progress". Do you guys think if there's a probability to get a direct grant ?
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> CO Contacted


Very much possible.. Another case reported yesterday got the grant after 13 months.. Just one Co contact for basic documents within one month of application lodge.. Nothing after that.. No Ev nothing..

However if you haven't mailed or enquired about the status update I suggest you to do so..! Just a gentle mail will do..


----------



## offto

kamalendra said:


> i am here,,, the one who is going to complete ONE YEAR Since Employment verification call, on this 4th Aug,


Insane...Sorry to know that..
Did you make any follow-up?What's your occupation and lodgement date?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rameshverma85

offto said:


> Insane...Sorry to know that..
> Did you make any follow-up?What's your occupation and lodgement date?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Dear experts,

May I know! How can I get enquiry about my case . Actually I called at 011-41399900 & they said for immigration and citizenship enquiry call at 022-267866006. But in that lone customer care executive told me it's VFS care no and we are not the concern person to know about the immigration files status for that you can check you immi account. Please help me , how can I know about my file status. I lodged my file at 25 oct w
2016 and till now I waiting for the status.

Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

rameshverma85 said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> May I know! How can I get enquiry about my case . Actually I called at 011-41399900 & they said for immigration and citizenship enquiry call at 022-267866006. But in that lone customer care executive told me it's VFS care no and we are not the concern person to know about the immigration files status for that you can check you immi account. Please help me , how can I know about my file status. I lodged my file at 25 oct w
> 2016 and till now I waiting for the status.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can check this link below where there is a feedback tab and you can request the status of the application. 

Contact us


----------



## srik46

ramarajan_me said:


> Very much possible.. Another case reported yesterday got the grant after 13 months.. Just one Co contact for basic documents within one month of application lodge.. Nothing after that.. No Ev nothing..
> 
> However if you haven't mailed or enquired about the status update I suggest you to do so..! Just a gentle mail will do..




Thanks fur the response. Yes i already lodged a complaint using the client feedback in my immiaccount. I got a response stating the assessment is in progress and they assured me that the case has not been ignored. 

I am really hoping something will happen in July. Hope God can read this!


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
CO Contacted


----------



## Gbatra

srik46 said:


> Thanks fur the response. Yes i already lodged a complaint using the client feedback in my immiaccount. I got a response stating the assessment is in progress and they assured me that the case has not been ignored.
> 
> I am really hoping something will happen in July. Hope God can read this!
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> CO Contacted


I want to know weather it will be wise to contact or complain to Dibp. As I had a verification, about a month ago.. but waiting since September 2016... I've never contacted them before ? 
The wait is killing me .... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunkz

Gbatra said:


> I want to know weather it will be wise to contact or complain to Dibp. As I had a verification, about a month ago.. but waiting since September 2016... I've never contacted them before ?
> The wait is killing me ....
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


My timeline was similar, filed in September 2016 and verificatiobn in may, grant on 23 June. Should get it soon.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gbatra

Chunkz said:


> My timeline was similar, filed in September 2016 and verificatiobn in may, grant on 23 June. Should get it soon.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congrats buddy,, did you send them any mails or tried to call them before you got your grant ? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramarajan_me

srik46 said:


> ramarajan_me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very much possible.. Another case reported yesterday got the grant after 13 months.. Just one Co contact for basic documents within one month of application lodge.. Nothing after that.. No Ev nothing..
> 
> However if you haven't mailed or enquired about the status update I suggest you to do so..! Just a gentle mail will do..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks fur the response. Yes i already lodged a complaint using the client feedback in my immiaccount. I got a response stating the assessment is in progress and they assured me that the case has not been ignored.
> 
> I am really hoping something will happen in July. Hope God can read this!
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> CO Contacted
Click to expand...

My friend, you just lodged in Oct'16.. Why wud you rush and file a complaint..? Everything is within their timelines.. 

A simple mail would have been enough.. Anyhow, it's just waiting game brother.. If you have claimed points for work experience, Ev may happen.. Its also an indication you are getting closer..

All the best..


----------



## ramarajan_me

Gbatra said:


> srik46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks fur the response. Yes i already lodged a complaint using the client feedback in my immiaccount. I got a response stating the assessment is in progress and they assured me that the case has not been ignored.
> 
> I am really hoping something will happen in July. Hope God can read this!
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> CO Contacted
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know weather it will be wise to contact or complain to Dibp. As I had a verification, about a month ago.. but waiting since September 2016... I've never contacted them before ?
> The wait is killing me ....
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You are getting closer..! If the wait is eating your head out, Just drop in a gentle mail.. Nothing wrong in asking for status update..


----------



## vikaschandra

kamalendra said:


> i am here,,, the one who is going to complete ONE YEAR Since Employment verification call, on this 4th Aug,


kamalendra it is very disappointing to see you wait till date especially post employment verification. got to keep your fingers crossed and wait to hear good news in coming days


----------



## kamalendra

vikaschandra said:


> kamalendra it is very disappointing to see you wait till date especially post employment verification. got to keep your fingers crossed and wait to hear good news in coming days


yes vikas,,, its very disappointing,,, i still remember, you were the first person in this forum when you answered my first post here,,, from then you keep answering my queries,, actually not only mine, but of many,,, and the most important is, in a very polite way,,, that always make me to keep you in memories,, you are really doing good job,,, you must have blessings of lots of people,, keep helping,,,, hats off


----------



## AIMS17

My timelines are also very similar visa application lodged in September 2016
Co contacted in Nov 2016
Employment verification done somewhere in May or June 
I guess we should get the golden mail soon
Waiting


ramarajan_me said:


> Gbatra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> srik46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks fur the response. Yes i already lodged a complaint using the client feedback in my immiaccount. I got a response stating the assessment is in progress and they assured me that the case has not been ignored.
> 
> I am really hoping something will happen in July. Hope God can read this!
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> CO Contacted
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know weather it will be wise to contact or complain to Dibp. As I had a verification, about a month ago.. but waiting since September 2016... I've never contacted them before ?
> The wait is killing me ....
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are getting closer..! If the wait is eating your head out, Just drop in a gentle mail.. Nothing wrong in asking for status update..
Click to expand...


----------



## Chunkz

Gbatra said:


> Congrats buddy,, did you send them any mails or tried to call them before you got your grant ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


No, I didn't call or mailed them. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BPK

Finally, after 530 days of waiting got the Visa Grant (189) today for me and my family. Need to enter before Sep 1st 2017.


----------



## rameshverma85

BPK said:


> Finally, after 530 days of waiting got the Visa Grant (189) today for me and my family. Need to enter before Sep 1st 2017.




Congrats ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## offto

BPK said:


> Finally, after 530 days of waiting got the Visa Grant (189) today for me and my family. Need to enter before Sep 1st 2017.


Congratulations! Long wait well paid off atlast..cheers

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pushkar1985

BPK said:


> Finally, after 530 days of waiting got the Visa Grant (189) today for me and my family. Need to enter before Sep 1st 2017.


Congratulations brother

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

BPK said:


> Finally, after 530 days of waiting got the Visa Grant (189) today for me and my family. Need to enter before Sep 1st 2017.


Congratulations.. Happy moments after such a long wait..


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations !!



BPK said:


> Finally, after 530 days of waiting got the Visa Grant (189) today for me and my family. Need to enter before Sep 1st 2017.


----------



## AA007

BPK said:


> Finally, after 530 days of waiting got the Visa Grant (189) today for me and my family. Need to enter before Sep 1st 2017.


Congratz


----------



## shoaib786

Congrats...this was such a long wait...i don't know why case officers are taking soo much time to finalize the case. Mine almost 390 days gone but still same status " assessment in progress". Sb 189, 2631111
i also want to know that if main applicant visa fee submitted on time and dependents visa fee submitted later. Does it affect the case processing time?


----------



## jazz25

BPK said:


> Finally, after 530 days of waiting got the Visa Grant (189) today for me and my family. Need to enter before Sep 1st 2017.


Congratulations 
Please update ImmiTracker for benefit of others.


----------



## Gbatra

BPK said:


> Finally, after 530 days of waiting got the Visa Grant (189) today for me and my family. Need to enter before Sep 1st 2017.


Congratulations buddy... What's your occupation code ? Share your timeline if possible and did they ask you for PCC or medical again ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sathsumi

Hello BPK 
Congrats and best wishes for your migration.
Did CO ask you to redo medicals & submit PCC again since these I guess should be expired. Please confirm. 




BPK said:


> Finally, after 530 days of waiting got the Visa Grant (189) today for me and my family. Need to enter before Sep 1st 2017.


----------



## ramarajan_me

BPK said:


> Finally, after 530 days of waiting got the Visa Grant (189) today for me and my family. Need to enter before Sep 1st 2017.


Congratulations brother..!!


----------



## andreyx108b

BPK said:


> Finally, after 530 days of waiting got the Visa Grant (189) today for me and my family. Need to enter before Sep 1st 2017.


Congrats!


----------



## cadimi

BPK said:


> Finally, after 530 days of waiting got the Visa Grant (189) today for me and my family. Need to enter before Sep 1st 2017.


Congrats mate! Totally deserved for a long journey!


----------



## Maverick_VJ

BPK said:


> Finally, after 530 days of waiting got the Visa Grant (189) today for me and my family. Need to enter before Sep 1st 2017.


Congratulations mate. Hats off to your patience and will take confidence from your case not to give up. All the best in your OZ endeavors.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shailz

BPK said:


> Finally, after 530 days of waiting got the Visa Grant (189) today for me and my family. Need to enter before Sep 1st 2017.


Congratulations!


----------



## JP Mosa

BPK said:


> Finally, after 530 days of waiting got the Visa Grant (189) today for me and my family. Need to enter before Sep 1st 2017.




Congrats

All the best for future endeavours 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

*Query*

Hello

Since in this group many people has lodged their VISA's quite sometime back so i am posting my query to see if anyone has been in same situation.

a) ACS assessment mentioned that i can claim points for employment after Oct 2008. I understood a bit differently and claimed points from 1 Oct 2008.
b) Now i have got the invite and i realize that i can't change the EOI. Even if i would have considered from Nov 2008, My claimed points DO NOT change. Its only that i should have entered Nov 1,2008 in EOI.

Has anyone been in same situation? How was the response from CO after seeing this?

Please let me know.


----------



## seanzyc

BPK said:


> Finally, after 530 days of waiting got the Visa Grant (189) today for me and my family. Need to enter before Sep 1st 2017.



Congratulations!!!!!
Could you please kindly update your case on immitracker.
We would appreciate that


----------



## andreyx108b

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> Since in this group many people has lodged their VISA's quite sometime back so i am posting my query to see if anyone has been in same situation.
> 
> a) ACS assessment mentioned that i can claim points for employment after Oct 2008. I understood a bit differently and claimed points from 1 Oct 2008.
> b) Now i have got the invite and i realize that i can't change the EOI. Even if i would have considered from Nov 2008, My claimed points DO NOT change. Its only that i should have entered Nov 1,2008 in EOI.
> 
> Has anyone been in same situation? How was the response from CO after seeing this?
> 
> Please let me know.


I responded to you yesterday, but will also comment here, just to say that there is no a case where visa was rejected due to similar situation, especially when points were not affected.


----------



## BPK

Sorry I did not provide the timeline earlier. I will update the Immitracker as well over the weekend.

189 (Adelaide)
Developer Programmer	261312
Points - 65
EVENT Date(mm/dd/yyyy)
ACS Positive 12/11/2015
EOI Submitted 12/15/2015
EOI invitation 12/18/2015
Visa Application Lodge (All docs except PCC and Medical)	2/3/2016
Additional Docs Requested (Medical and PCC) 2/23/2016
Requested Docs submitted	3/19/2016
All Docs Submitted (spouse new passport)	4/4/2016
Current Job Verification 3/31/2017
Visa Grant 7/17/2017

Additional PCC and Medical is not requested but need to do the initial entry for the whole family before 1st Sep 2017. So planning to do a one week travel in August.


----------



## BPK

Gbatra said:


> Congratulations buddy... What's your occupation code ? Share your timeline if possible and did they ask you for PCC or medical again ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy. My occupation code is 261312. I have shared my timeline above. No they did not ask for PCC and Medical again.
But on condition that my initial entry date should be before Sep 01st 2017.
Hope this info helps.


----------



## BPK

sathsumi said:


> Hello BPK
> Congrats and best wishes for your migration.
> Did CO ask you to redo medicals & submit PCC again since these I guess should be expired. Please confirm.


Thanks sathsumi. No, CO did not ask me to do the medicals and PCC again. But Visa was granted under the condition that the initial entry date should be before Sep 01st 2017.


----------



## BPK

Thank you all for your wishes. Means a lot for me. The wait was a difficult time for me and my family. Glad it is behind us now. Hope all of your visas are also granted soon.


----------



## sathsumi

Hello BPK 
Noted & Thanks . I believe your PCC & Medicals expired in March 2017 (As per your timeline) still CO didnt ask you to redo and given Initial entry date in Sep 2017 is just awesome... I really hope my CO also wont ask me to re-do...  

Seniors can help to comment here, Will CO wont ask for new PCC & medicals or is just case by case.. 




BPK said:


> Thanks sathsumi. No, CO did not ask me to do the medicals and PCC again. But Visa was granted under the condition that the initial entry date should be before Sep 01st 2017.


----------



## rvd

sathsumi said:


> Hello BPK
> Noted & Thanks . I believe your PCC & Medicals expired in March 2017 (As per your timeline) still CO didnt ask you to redo and given Initial entry date in Sep 2017 is just awesome... I really hope my CO also wont ask me to re-do...
> 
> Seniors can help to comment here, Will CO wont ask for new PCC & medicals or is just case by case..


As far as I noticed in the forum, it is decided by CO and it differs from case to case. As most seniors are saying "NO CASE IS SAME AS OTHER WITH REGARDS TO DIBP".


----------



## farjaf

@kaju
Hi, Do you have any idea why some applicant get the Email that the migration program for 2016-17 is full although we passed mid July 2017?


----------



## kaju

farjaf said:


> @kaju
> Hi, Do you have any idea why some applicant get the Email that the migration program for 2016-17 is full although we passed mid July 2017?


Normally those letters are sent because the last year's quota has been reached and they can't grant any visas from the new (2017/18) quota until the 2017/18 financial year starts.

In the past, it sometimes might have take a week or two after that for the individual grant allocations to be given to processing teams and for them to get started - some years seem to faster than others! 

I don't know why any of these letters should be sent after the beginning of July though, as they specifically relate to the lack of remaining visa places in the preceding financial year - up to July 1. Maybe it''s a system hiccup or a even a single case officer error. 

I'd prefer to focus on the fact that the number of grants that DIBP have to make this financial year is the same as last year - so they are going to have to start moving at some stage.


----------



## jackschack

Hi Folks, got a doubt while applying for the 189 visa. There is a section that asks "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?" in which I need to provide dates and permanent address.
Do I need to enter information about my short trips (max one month) over here? I was not able to find any definition for timeperiod that makes me gain the status of living in a country and doing this would be difficult since I had done a lot of business trips and don't really have a track of all the addresses.


----------



## farjaf

kaju said:


> Normally those letters are sent because the last year's quota has been reached and they can't grant any visas from the new (2017/18) quota until the 2017/18 financial year starts.
> 
> In the past, it sometimes might have take a week or two after that for the individual grant allocations to be given to processing teams and for them to get started - some years seem to faster than others!
> 
> I don't know why any of these letters should be sent after the beginning of July though, as they specifically relate to the lack of remaining visa places in the preceding financial year - up to July 1. Maybe it''s a system hiccup or a even a single case officer error.
> 
> I'd prefer to focus on the fact that the number of grants that DIBP have to make this financial year is the same as last year - so they are going to have to start moving at some stage.


This morning I received the same Email as well. Does that mean it is in decision-ready status?


----------



## fugitive_4u

jackschack said:


> Hi Folks, got a doubt while applying for the 189 visa. There is a section that asks "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?" in which I need to provide dates and permanent address.
> Do I need to enter information about my short trips (max one month) over here? I was not able to find any definition for timeperiod that makes me gain the status of living in a country and doing this would be difficult since I had done a lot of business trips and don't really have a track of all the addresses.


Business and Leisure / Holidays dont count as answers under this question..


----------



## andreyx108b

farjaf said:


> This morning I received the same Email as well. Does that mean it is in decision-ready status?


Completely lost why are they sending it now...


----------



## kaju

farjaf said:


> This morning I received the same Email as well. Does that mean it is in decision-ready status?


Normally, yes. 



andreyx108b said:


> Completely lost why are they sending it now...


You and me both!


----------



## Jawaz

farjaf said:


> This morning I received the same Email as well. Does that mean it is in decision-ready status?


did it mention 2016/2017 program??


----------



## hari_it_ram

farjaf said:


> This morning I received the same Email as well. Does that mean it is in decision-ready status?




Can you reconfirm whether you had 2016-17 or 2017-18 in your email?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## farjaf

Jawaz said:


> did it mention 2016/2017 program??


Yes


----------



## offto

farjaf said:


> Yes


Hey when they send out delay emails, are they seen on immiaccount also? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

offto said:


> Hey when they send out delay emails, are they seen on immiaccount also?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


No just an Email. Immi account gives no update


----------



## debeash

Hi can anyone please advise what are the chances of getting 189 for anzsco 261112 with 60 points...


----------



## shoaib786

please tell me the validity period of medicals done on case officer request


----------



## abrahamraju

Hi Experts


----------



## abrahamraju

Hi Experts 
I have lodged PR for 26111 in November 2016 with 70 points and a CO was assigned but no contacts yet. A couple of times my US visa was rejected way back in 2003(student visa) and once in 2007 (L1B) for short term work visa. I really don't understand why it was rejected. Do you think it will affect my application. I have indeed mentioned it in the application.


----------



## andreyx108b

shoaib786 said:


> please tell me the validity period of medicals done on case officer request




12 months


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

abrahamraju said:


> Hi Experts
> I have lodged PR for 26111 in November 2016 with 70 points and a CO was assigned but no contacts yet. A couple of times my US visa was rejected way back in 2003(student visa) and once in 2007 (L1B) for short term work visa. I really don't understand why it was rejected. Do you think it will affect my application. I have indeed mentioned it in the application.


Unless the visas were rejected on character grounds, I dont think you need to worry

However, I am sure your application will get a higher scrutiny as compared to other applicants.

Nothing much to worry. Wait patiently for CO contact

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

abrahamraju said:


> Hi Experts
> I have lodged PR for 26111 in November 2016 with 70 points and a CO was assigned but no contacts yet. A couple of times my US visa was rejected way back in 2003(student visa) and once in 2007 (L1B) for short term work visa. I really don't understand why it was rejected. Do you think it will affect my application. I have indeed mentioned it in the application.


You will need to list the refusals in all the forms including form 80. 

You might need to upload refusals letters. 

I personally had visa refusals before, i've listed them in the forms. Refusals are not reason for rejections, usually that is. 

However, the reasons for refusals, such as deception, misinterpretation and similar might have an impact. This is to discretion of a CO as far as i am aware.


----------



## abrahamraju

andreyx108b said:


> abrahamraju said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Experts
> I have lodged PR for 26111 in November 2016 with 70 points and a CO was assigned but no contacts yet. A couple of times my US visa was rejected way back in 2003(student visa) and once in 2007 (L1B) for short term work visa. I really don't understand why it was rejected. Do you think it will affect my application. I have indeed mentioned it in the application.
> 
> 
> 
> You will need to list the refusals in all the forms including form 80.
> 
> You might need to upload refusals letters.
> 
> I personally had visa refusals before, i've listed them in the forms. Refusals are not reason for rejections, usually that is.
> 
> However, the reasons for refusals, such as deception, misinterpretation and similar might have an impact. This is to discretion of a CO as far as i am aware.
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot. Yes I have quoted it everywhere in the application.


----------



## abrahamraju

newbienz said:


> abrahamraju said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Experts
> I have lodged PR for 26111 in November 2016 with 70 points and a CO was assigned but no contacts yet. A couple of times my US visa was rejected way back in 2003(student visa) and once in 2007 (L1B) for short term work visa. I really don't understand why it was rejected. Do you think it will affect my application. I have indeed mentioned it in the application.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless the visas were rejected on character grounds, I dont think you need to worry
> 
> However, I am sure your application will get a higher scrutiny as compared to other applicants.
> 
> Nothing much to worry. Wait patiently for CO contact
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks newbienz


----------



## debeash

debeash said:


> Hi can anyone please advise what are the chances of getting 189 for anzsco 261112 with 60 points...


Hi Seniors, sorry I am bumping this post... I would like your expert opinion on this to decide if 189 with 60 points is a viable option for system analyst or is it better to apply 190 with 65 points...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

debeash said:


> Hi Seniors, sorry I am bumping this post... I would like your expert opinion on this to decide if 189 with 60 points is a viable option for system analyst or is it better to apply 190 with 65 points...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I dont think you have any chance whatsoever under 189 with just 60 points

Your only hope is 190

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> I dont think you have any chance whatsoever under 189 with just 60 points
> 
> Your only hope is 190
> 
> Cheers


Even with 190 60 might be not be enough... its just too competitive nowadays...


----------



## debeash

andreyx108b said:


> Even with 190 60 might be not be enough... its just too competitive nowadays...


With 190 will have 65 points.. I am trying to get higher score in PTE...can I apply for 189 and update my score later?... will I have a chance if I get 10 more points in PTE?...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

debeash said:


> With 190 will have 65 points.. I am trying to get higher score in PTE...can I apply for 189 and update my score later?... will I have a chance if I get 10 more points in PTE?...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Yes, you can update it at a later stage. 

With 60 + 5 SA/BA have not been invited recently, as least i can not recall any. 

With 70 for SC189 (if you get extra 10 points) or with 70 + 5 for SC190, chances are very very good. At least as it stands now.


----------



## debeash

andreyx108b said:


> Yes, you can update it at a later stage.
> 
> With 60 + 5 SA/BA have not been invited recently, as least i can not recall any.
> 
> With 70 for SC189 (if you get extra 10 points) or with 70 + 5 for SC190, chances are very very good. At least as it stands now.


Thank you ...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ayman24121983

23/08/2016	Submit application
23/09/2016	PCC Saudi and libya, Spouse IELTS request
06/10/2016	Received PCC Saudi lettter details
14/02/2017	Received Spouse VAC2 details
30/05/2017	Statutory Declaration Request for PCC libya
04/06/2017	Submit SD.


----------



## srik46

Any grants today ??


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
CO Contacted


----------



## sharma1981

*Query*

Hi

I have completed the medical examinations at Panel Clinic and emedical client shows all results as "Completed" and reports submitted to DIBP.

I haven't lodged any VISA application at the moment. Will the DIBP look at medical reports and move it to next status OR will it wait for me to make payment and then take the case forward?


----------



## harinderjitf5

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have completed the medical examinations at Panel Clinic and emedical client shows all results as "Completed" and reports submitted to DIBP.
> 
> I haven't lodged any VISA application at the moment. Will the DIBP look at medical reports and move it to next status OR will it wait for me to make payment and then take the case forward?


You need to pay the visa fee so that co look at your case

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## ce.arslanshahid

*Help required urgent*

Serious issue: Help Required URGENT!!

My friend has submitted skill and experience assessment to Engineering Australia. As there is requirement of specific format for the experience and reference letter for EA. He was unable to get that format from referees and HR of his companies. Therefore, to save time, for experience certificates, he made some changes by adding job responsibilities on the soft copy of scanned original experience certificate and let everything be original in it.
For reference letters, he asked original referees to write and sign on the soft copy of letter head of respective companies A and B.*(PLEASE DONT MAKE NEGATIVE COMMENTS, EVERY JOB DESCRIPTION ADDED AND THE REFEEREES ARE ORIGINAL)*

*Now EA has emailed and required clarifications as follow:*

Regarding your employment at Company A:

You’ve provided a reference letter and an experience letter. The reference letter is endorsed by the X engineer but it is stamped by the HR department.

Could you please confirm how you’ve obtained this letter (soft copy / hard copy), when you’ve obtained it (date) and why it is stamped by the HR department ?



Regarding your employment at Company B :

You’ve provided a reference letter and an experience letter. The reference letter is signed by Engr. Y , construction Manager.

Could you please confirm how you’ve obtained this letter (soft copy / hard copy) and when you’ve obtained it (date) ? Could you please confirm that Engr.Y/had a position of Construction Manager in this company ?


Moreover EA CO sent CONSENT FORM to verify from these companies and referrers regarding the experience and reference letter.

*Can anyone please suggest the solution? Should the truth be told to CO and provide original certificate without editing? Should the application for assessment be withdrawn at this point and resubmit with everything original? or any other clarification regarding these questions??? *

Thanks in advance


----------



## gagsy001

Hi Everybody I Applied for 189 visa on 10 sep 2016 and I am still waiting for outcome I called three times and also lodged complaint on DIBP website but still no reply and status is showing assessment in progress. I applied as an Electrical engineer. I was requested for documents by my CO in Jan 2017 and I submitted it and my CO asked for these documents from her personal mail ID by stating its urgent and sent her on email and uploaded on PORTAL AS WELL and now she is SO SLOW. ANY suggestions....

Occupation: 233311 ELECTRICAL ENGINEER
PTE Academic: L/79 R/70 S/90 W/69 - Overall 76

EA: 27/07/2015
PTE: 06/08/2016
Points: 65 points 189 visa
Visa Lodged: 10/09/2016 

Grant: awaited


----------



## harinderjitf5

2_

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

gagsy001 said:


> Hi Everybody I Applied for 189 visa on 10 sep 2016 and I am still waiting for outcome I called three times and also lodged complaint on DIBP website but still no reply and status is showing assessment in progress. I applied as an Electrical engineer. I was requested for documents by my CO in Jan 2017 and I submitted it and my CO asked for these documents from her personal mail ID by stating its urgent and sent her on email and uploaded on PORTAL AS WELL and now she is SO SLOW. ANY suggestions....
> 
> Occupation: 233311 ELECTRICAL ENGINEER
> PTE Academic: L/79 R/70 S/90 W/69 - Overall 76
> 
> EA: 27/07/2015
> PTE: 06/08/2016
> Points: 65 points 189 visa
> Visa Lodged: 10/09/2016
> 
> Grant: awaited




Many are in the same position... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AIMS17

gagsy001 said:


> Hi Everybody I Applied for 189 visa on 10 sep 2016 and I am still waiting for outcome I called three times and also lodged complaint on DIBP website but still no reply and status is showing assessment in progress. I applied as an Electrical engineer. I was requested for documents by my CO in Jan 2017 and I submitted it and my CO asked for these documents from her personal mail ID by stating its urgent and sent her on email and uploaded on PORTAL AS WELL and now she is SO SLOW. ANY suggestions....
> 
> Occupation: 233311 ELECTRICAL ENGINEER
> PTE Academic: L/79 R/70 S/90 W/69 - Overall 76
> 
> EA: 27/07/2015
> PTE: 06/08/2016
> Points: 65 points 189 visa
> Visa Lodged: 10/09/2016
> 
> Grant: awaited


My timeline is also similar to yours. Just yesterday I received a request to submit fresh PCC for me and husband from UAE as we 
now work there. 
I am visiting my hometown in India these days. I might have to flyback to get a PCC. 
But any movement on visa front brings hope. I guess Dibp is clearing September 16 cases now. 
HAPPY??


----------



## rvd

In my perspective two options:

Option 1: Try to convince the HR and referee and get the similar original letter as he submitted earlier.

Option 2: As you said withdraw the application at this point and resubmit with everything original.



ce.arslanshahid said:


> Serious issue: Help Required URGENT!!
> 
> My friend has submitted skill and experience assessment to Engineering Australia. As there is requirement of specific format for the experience and reference letter for EA. He was unable to get that format from referees and HR of his companies. Therefore, to save time, for experience certificates, he made some changes by adding job responsibilities on the soft copy of scanned original experience certificate and let everything be original in it.
> For reference letters, he asked original referees to write and sign on the soft copy of letter head of respective companies A and B.*(PLEASE DONT MAKE NEGATIVE COMMENTS, EVERY JOB DESCRIPTION ADDED AND THE REFEEREES ARE ORIGINAL)*
> 
> *Now EA has emailed and required clarifications as follow:*
> 
> Regarding your employment at Company A:
> 
> You’ve provided a reference letter and an experience letter. The reference letter is endorsed by the X engineer but it is stamped by the HR department.
> 
> Could you please confirm how you’ve obtained this letter (soft copy / hard copy), when you’ve obtained it (date) and why it is stamped by the HR department ?
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding your employment at Company B :
> 
> You’ve provided a reference letter and an experience letter. The reference letter is signed by Engr. Y , construction Manager.
> 
> Could you please confirm how you’ve obtained this letter (soft copy / hard copy) and when you’ve obtained it (date) ? Could you please confirm that Engr.Y/had a position of Construction Manager in this company ?
> 
> 
> Moreover EA CO sent CONSENT FORM to verify from these companies and referrers regarding the experience and reference letter.
> 
> *Can anyone please suggest the solution? Should the truth be told to CO and provide original certificate without editing? Should the application for assessment be withdrawn at this point and resubmit with everything original? or any other clarification regarding these questions??? *
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## ce.arslanshahid

rvd said:


> In my perspective two options:
> 
> Option 1: Try to convince the HR and referee and get the similar original letter as he submitted earlier.
> 
> Option 2: As you said withdraw the application at this point and resubmit with everything original.


The referees and information on experience certificates is original... what if it is requested to CO that everything is original except Job description details is added ?? OR 
if he requests extension of time from CO that he has not yet taken consent of the company on this matter and can only take after two months as my friend is resigning from the company and can produce similar experience certificate after 2 months. Will CO grant extension of time?


----------



## rvd

ce.arslanshahid said:


> The referees and information on experience certificates is original... what if it is requested to CO that everything is original except Job description details is added ??


It is difficult to convince CO in such circumstances. At first instance they only think that your friend submitted counterfeit documents.

This is my opinion in real it may different.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Immitracker shows 3 grants for SC - 189, so there is marginal momentum now.


----------



## indaussi

Dear Frds.

finally I got grant today after 337 days....can’t express in words.....Spl thanks to Sultan bro... 

*Timeline *
Visa lodged-17-Aug-16
Occupation: 263111(Computer system and network Engg.)
CO Team: GSM Adelaide
Immi commencement mail(Asked for doc):25 -Aug-16
Replied: 21-sep-16
2nd CO contact: 16-Nov-16(Asked for Birth certificate attested copy and Form 815)
Replied:17-Nov-16
AHC call 11-May-17.
Grant: 20-Jul-17
IED:01-Aug-17


----------



## Shailz

indaussi said:


> Dear Frds.
> 
> finally I got grant today after 337 days....can’t express in words.....Spl thanks to Sultan bro...
> 
> *Timeline *
> Visa lodged-17-Aug-16
> Occupation: 263111(Computer system and network Engg.)
> CO Team: GSM Adelaide
> Immi commencement mail(Asked for doc):25 -Aug-16
> Replied: 21-sep-16
> 2nd CO contact: 16-Nov-16(Asked for Birth certificate attested copy and Form 815)
> Replied:17-Nov-16
> AHC call 11-May-17.
> Grant: 20-Jul-17
> IED:01-Aug-17



Your patience finally paid off! Many congratulations!


----------



## Rohit R

Great !! Congratulations !! 

Just 11 days for IED !!! Hurry up bro !! arty:



indaussi said:


> Dear Frds.
> 
> finally I got grant today after 337 days....can’t express in words.....Spl thanks to Sultan bro...
> 
> *Timeline *
> Visa lodged-17-Aug-16
> Occupation: 263111(Computer system and network Engg.)
> CO Team: GSM Adelaide
> Immi commencement mail(Asked for doc):25 -Aug-16
> Replied: 21-sep-16
> 2nd CO contact: 16-Nov-16(Asked for Birth certificate attested copy and Form 815)
> Replied:17-Nov-16
> AHC call 11-May-17.
> Grant: 20-Jul-17
> IED:01-Aug-17


----------



## rvd

indaussi said:


> Dear Frds.
> 
> finally I got grant today after 337 days....can’t express in words.....Spl thanks to Sultan bro...
> 
> *Timeline *
> Visa lodged-17-Aug-16
> Occupation: 263111(Computer system and network Engg.)
> CO Team: GSM Adelaide
> Immi commencement mail(Asked for doc):25 -Aug-16
> Replied: 21-sep-16
> 2nd CO contact: 16-Nov-16(Asked for Birth certificate attested copy and Form 815)
> Replied:17-Nov-16
> AHC call 11-May-17.
> Grant: 20-Jul-17
> IED:01-Aug-17


Congratulations and All the best for the future..

Hey wait wait IED is on 01-Aug-2017, have you booked the flights or not.. Run run go and book your flight to Aussie land..


----------



## karanbansal91

It seems grants finally starting flowing... People have started reporting grants. My colleague also got his grant today. He filed his case in June 2016.


----------



## andreyx108b

indaussi said:


> dear frds.
> 
> Finally i got grant today after 337 days....can’t express in words.....spl thanks to sultan bro...
> 
> *timeline *
> visa lodged-17-aug-16
> occupation: 263111(computer system and network engg.)
> co team: Gsm adelaide
> immi commencement mail(asked for doc):25 -aug-16
> replied: 21-sep-16
> 2nd co contact: 16-nov-16(asked for birth certificate attested copy and form 815)
> replied:17-nov-16
> ahc call 11-may-17.
> Grant: 20-jul-17
> ied:01-aug-17


congratulations!!!!


----------



## andreyx108b

karanbansal91 said:


> It seems grants finally starting flowing... People have started reporting grants. My colleague also got his grant today. He filed his case in June 2016.


every grant makes me very happy! i hope they would send 500 in one months! arty:


----------



## rvd

andreyx108b said:


> every grant makes me very happy! i hope they would send 500 in one months! arty:


Waiting to see that and wish to be one among that 500.


----------



## andreyx108b

rvd said:


> Waiting to see that and wish to be one among that 500.


I pray for it to be soon! Honestly! You will be!


----------



## rvd

andreyx108b said:


> I pray for it to be soon! Honestly! You will be!


Thanks for the wishes..


----------



## shoaib786

indaussi said:


> Dear Frds.
> 
> finally I got grant today after 337 days....can’t express in words.....Spl thanks to Sultan bro...
> 
> *Timeline *
> Visa lodged-17-Aug-16
> Occupation: 263111(Computer system and network Engg.)
> CO Team: GSM Adelaide
> Immi commencement mail(Asked for doc):25 -Aug-16
> Replied: 21-sep-16
> 2nd CO contact: 16-Nov-16(Asked for Birth certificate attested copy and Form 815)
> Replied:17-Nov-16
> AHC call 11-May-17.
> Grant: 20-Jul-17
> IED:01-Aug-17





congrats bro for the grant...
mine occupation is the same i.e computer system and network engg
visa lodged: 22 july 2016
case officer: margaret from brisbane office
plz pray for my grant..i need it urgently


----------



## shoaib786

did you contact case officer for the status while your case was in processing?


----------



## vikaschandra

indaussi said:


> Dear Frds.
> 
> finally I got grant today after 337 days....can’t express in words.....Spl thanks to Sultan bro...
> 
> *Timeline *
> Visa lodged-17-Aug-16
> Occupation: 263111(Computer system and network Engg.)
> CO Team: GSM Adelaide
> Immi commencement mail(Asked for doc):25 -Aug-16
> Replied: 21-sep-16
> 2nd CO contact: 16-Nov-16(Asked for Birth certificate attested copy and Form 815)
> Replied:17-Nov-16
> AHC call 11-May-17.
> Grant: 20-Jul-17
> IED:01-Aug-17


Congratulations mate.. you have short IED start preparing for the travel now.. best wishes


----------



## Hardeep689

indaussi said:


> Dear Frds.
> 
> finally I got grant today after 337 days....can’t express in words.....Spl thanks to Sultan bro...
> 
> *Timeline *
> Visa lodged-17-Aug-16
> Occupation: 263111(Computer system and network Engg.)
> CO Team: GSM Adelaide
> Immi commencement mail(Asked for doc):25 -Aug-16
> Replied: 21-sep-16
> 2nd CO contact: 16-Nov-16(Asked for Birth certificate attested copy and Form 815)
> Replied:17-Nov-16
> AHC call 11-May-17.
> Grant: 20-Jul-17
> IED:01-Aug-17


Congratulations!!! Best of luck for future endeavours.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

indaussi said:


> Dear Frds.
> 
> finally I got grant today after 337 days....can’t express in words.....Spl thanks to Sultan bro...
> 
> *Timeline *
> Visa lodged-17-Aug-16
> Occupation: 263111(Computer system and network Engg.)
> CO Team: GSM Adelaide
> Immi commencement mail(Asked for doc):25 -Aug-16
> Replied: 21-sep-16
> 2nd CO contact: 16-Nov-16(Asked for Birth certificate attested copy and Form 815)
> Replied:17-Nov-16
> AHC call 11-May-17.
> Grant: 20-Jul-17
> IED:01-Aug-17


Congratulations mate. All the best in your OZ endeavors.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## offto

indaussi said:


> Dear Frds.
> 
> finally I got grant today after 337 days....can’t express in words.....Spl thanks to Sultan bro...
> 
> *Timeline *
> Visa lodged-17-Aug-16
> Occupation: 263111(Computer system and network Engg.)
> CO Team: GSM Adelaide
> Immi commencement mail(Asked for doc):25 -Aug-16
> Replied: 21-sep-16
> 2nd CO contact: 16-Nov-16(Asked for Birth certificate attested copy and Form 815)
> Replied:17-Nov-16
> AHC call 11-May-17.
> Grant: 20-Jul-17
> IED:01-Aug-17


Nice...Very happy for you and others who got their grants..Best of luck for you path forward

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## surerereddy

Hello Members,
I have a situation, I got 65 points; EOI 13 Mar 201; Occupatin 261313. I know it takes sometime to get the invite.

I have to travel to another country in a month. How does it impacts EOI. Do I need to update EOI, I will be working in another country for the same company and will have different pay slips.

So, should I drop my plans to move to another country, Or am I good to go. Any pointers here? Are we good if we show all the proofs regarding to the employment till the date EOI sent?

If I get invited while I am in another country, the place I have to mention is the present living country or the country I am living on.

I heard that we could get the Police verification certificate and Medicals before the invite. in this regard I may be good, but the location where I am applying and Employment letter, I am concerned.

Please let me know if anyone came across this situation and heard of this scenario and what's that I need to take care.

Thanks you and I am sorry for posting this here


----------



## AIMS17

indaussi said:


> Dear Frds.
> 
> finally I got grant today after 337 days....can’t express in words.....Spl thanks to Sultan bro...
> 
> *Timeline *
> Visa lodged-17-Aug-16
> Occupation: 263111(Computer system and network Engg.)
> CO Team: GSM Adelaide
> Immi commencement mail(Asked for doc):25 -Aug-16
> Replied: 21-sep-16
> 2nd CO contact: 16-Nov-16(Asked for Birth certificate attested copy and Form 815)
> Replied:17-Nov-16
> AHC call 11-May-17.
> Grant: 20-Jul-17
> IED:01-Aug-17


Many congratulations!! 11 days to for first entry.. Wow!! 
All the very best... keep posting on the forum. Do share your experience after landing, once you settle a bit.


----------



## sharma1981

*CO requirements*

Hello All

Based on your experience could you please tell me what are the documents for which CO comes back to the applicant?

I am trying to put everything in first go so that CO finds everything in first GO. But to avoid confusion if you guys can let me know that why CO came back again for re-submission then it will help me save some time.

Thanks !!!!


----------



## sharma1981

indaussi said:


> Dear Frds.
> 
> finally I got grant today after 337 days....can’t express in words.....Spl thanks to Sultan bro...
> 
> *Timeline *
> Visa lodged-17-Aug-16
> Occupation: 263111(Computer system and network Engg.)
> CO Team: GSM Adelaide
> Immi commencement mail(Asked for doc):25 -Aug-16
> Replied: 21-sep-16
> 2nd CO contact: 16-Nov-16(Asked for Birth certificate attested copy and Form 815)
> Replied:17-Nov-16
> AHC call 11-May-17.
> Grant: 20-Jul-17
> IED:01-Aug-17


Congrats ... great !!!

One question ... DIdn't CO accept Matric certificate earlier that he asked for birth certificate? WHat did you submit?


----------



## zaback21

There are lots of questions, but I will try answer as much as I can. But if you read this, it will answer a lot of your questions.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html



surerereddy said:


> Hello Members,
> I have a situation, I got 65 points; EOI 13 Mar 201; Occupatin 261313. I know it takes sometime to get the invite.
> 
> I have to travel to another country in a month. How does it impacts EOI. Do I need to update EOI, I will be working in another country for the same company and will have different pay slips.


It doesn't. Yes, you need to update EOI if you feel your Country of Residence has changed + your company and its location in Work Experience field.




> So, should I drop my plans to move to another country, Or am I good to go. Any pointers here? Are we good if we show all the proofs regarding to the employment till the date EOI sent?


There is no reason why you can't pursue your life options just because you showed an *Expression Of Interest*. It's not a visa application or anything. Just an interest to DIBP.



> If I get invited while I am in another country, the place I have to mention is the present living country or the country I am living on.


Present living country. Always be truthful to DIBP. Just answer as you feel is truth. If you read the link, you will know it doesn't matter where you live to get invited. Your points does.



> I heard that we could get the Police verification certificate and Medicals before the invite. in this regard I may be good, but the location where I am applying and Employment letter, I am concerned.


Explained in the link. 

You can take medical anywhere in the world (eMedical clinic).

Not sure what's to worry about employment, if you are still with the same company in a similar role, you should be fine.



> Please let me know if anyone came across this situation and heard of this scenario and what's that I need to take care.
> 
> Thanks you and I am sorry for posting this here


You can read more or search expatforum or google it. Nothing to be sorry about.


----------



## zaback21

sharma1981 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Based on your experience could you please tell me what are the documents for which CO comes back to the applicant?
> 
> I am trying to put everything in first go so that CO finds everything in first GO. But to avoid confusion if you guys can let me know that why CO came back again for re-submission then it will help me save some time.
> 
> Thanks !!!!


What are you claiming your points for ? Work exp ? Wife and kids ? Then perhaps we can help.

If no work exp and family, then:

Birth Certificate
Passport
CV
High School + Degree + any other certificate and transcripts.
Assessment Letter
PTE/IELTS Letter
Pre Medical and PCC done before lodging
Form 80 & 1221

That's what I can think of as of now. More here: Applicant documents


----------



## sharma1981

zaback21 said:


> What are you claiming your points for ? Work exp ? Wife and kids ? Then perhaps we can help.
> 
> If no work exp and family, then:
> 
> Birth Certificate
> Passport
> CV
> High School + Degree + any other certificate and transcripts.
> Assessment Letter
> PTE/IELTS Letter
> Pre Medical and PCC done before lodging
> Form 80 & 1221
> 
> That's what I can think of as of now. More here: Applicant documents


I am the primary applicant in 189 VISA. Not claiming partner points but apply for spouse as well.
Both of us do not have birth certificate. Will 10th certificate suffice?


----------



## zaback21

sharma1981 said:


> I am the primary applicant in 189 VISA. Not claiming partner points but apply for spouse as well.
> Both of us do not have birth certificate. Will 10th certificate suffice?


I think for India it works but better ask Vikas or Sultan for confirmation.

This will help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html

Also, wife will need proof of Functional English or else you pay VAC2 fee of AUD 4885 and not to mention rigorous relationship proof. Make sure you attach pics before and after wedding, social media chats history (remove the private info) and as much as you can with anything.


----------



## sharma1981

zaback21 said:


> I think for India it works but better ask Vikas or Sultan for confirmation.
> 
> This will help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html
> 
> Also, wife will need proof of Functional English or else you pay VAC2 fee of AUD 4885 and not to mention rigorous relationship proof. Make sure you attach pics before and after wedding, social media chats history (remove the private info) and as much as you can with anything.


Marriage certificate , Spouse passport has my name should be ok i guess.


----------



## farjaf

GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANTEd


----------



## Hardeep689

farjaf said:


> GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANTEd


Congratulations!!!
Please share your timeline.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

sharma1981 said:


> I am the primary applicant in 189 VISA. Not claiming partner points but apply for spouse as well.
> Both of us do not have birth certificate. Will 10th certificate suffice?


Yes ! Class 10th certificate that specifically has the DOB details will suffice and is accepted as a legible credential to prove as an alternative to the DOB certificate.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

farjaf said:


> GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANTEd


Congratulations mate. All the best in your life ahead.


----------



## Rohit R

Marriage Certificate will suffice for relationship proof. I submitted the same and CO never asked for another proof of relationship.



sharma1981 said:


> Marriage certificate , Spouse passport has my name should be ok i guess.


----------



## andreyx108b

farjaf said:


> GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANTEd


Congrats!!!


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations !! 


farjaf said:


> GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANTEd


----------



## farjaf

Thanks everyone, update my signature


----------



## offto

farjaf said:


> GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANTEd


Wow man!! Great going.. Congratulations

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

Rohit R said:


> Marriage Certificate will suffice for relationship proof. I submitted the same and CO never asked for another proof of relationship.


Thanks.

One question:

a) Did you submit Form 16? If yes for last how many years?
b) Did you attest the Form 16?
c) Did you add Form 16 for your spouse as well. I am not claiming partner points?


----------



## sharma1981

farjaf said:


> Thanks everyone, update my signature



Congrats, 


a) Were your meds still valid?
b) What was the IED given? Is that from grant date OR PCC/Med?


----------



## Himadri

farjaf said:


> GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANTEd


Congratulations !!


----------



## vikaschandra

farjaf said:


> GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANTEd


congratulations farjaf


----------



## sharma1981

a) WHat are the additional forms to be filled while lodging VISA application for 189?

b) Do we need to submit Form 16s? If yes, then for how many years?


----------



## rirasaki

ATTENTION

How many who lodged *189 application* in 2016 are awaiting grant? 

1 .. anyone else?


----------



## Gbatra

rirasaki said:


> ATTENTION
> 
> How many who lodged *189 application* in 2016 are awaiting grant?
> 
> 1 .. anyone else?


Waiting since September 2016

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

rirasaki said:


> ATTENTION
> 
> How many who lodged *189 application* in 2016 are awaiting grant?
> 
> 1 .. anyone else?


you will find many in the queue who have been waiting under different ANZSCO..


----------



## ramarajan_me

farjaf said:


> GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANTEd


Congratulations Man..! So from nw Immitracker won't be as busy as before


----------



## ramanjot kaur

rirasaki said:


> ATTENTION
> 
> How many who lodged *189 application* in 2016 are awaiting grant?
> 
> 1 .. anyone else?




I am waiting since March 2016 and last document updated on 3june.
Team Adelaide


----------



## sharma1981

ramanjot kaur said:


> I am waiting since March 2016 and last document updated on 3june.
> Team Adelaide


What was that CO requested for in your last contact which you missed earlier?


----------



## Unemplyed

I am waiting from December 2015
Waiting waiting for about two months after verification
Any way congrats to those who got positive outcome in July


----------



## MG22

I am waiting since Dec 2016 without a single intimation, no CO contact , no update on status. Looks like my file went into a deep dark black hole


----------



## shoaib786

waiting since sept 2016


----------



## sharma1981

MG22 said:


> I am waiting since Dec 2016 without a single intimation, no CO contact , no update on status. Looks like my file went into a deep dark black hole


Don't worry may be you'll get direct grant !!!


----------



## abrahamraju

MG22 said:


> I am waiting since Dec 2016 without a single intimation, no CO contact , no update on status. Looks like my file went into a deep dark black hole


Ditto here.. Waiting from November 2016 without a single CO contact.. You are not alone..


----------



## MG22

abrahamraju said:


> Ditto here.. Waiting from November 2016 without a single CO contact.. You are not alone..


what is your job code and did u upload all documents upfront . what does visa application status say.... mine is "Received"


----------



## abrahamraju

MG22 said:


> abrahamraju said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto here.. Waiting from November 2016 without a single CO contact.. You are not alone..
> 
> 
> 
> what is your job code and did u upload all documents upfront . what does visa application status say.... mine is "Received"
Click to expand...

ICT business analyst.. Yes.. I front loaded.. Mine says assessment in progress.. What's your job code


----------



## sharma1981

*Documents*

Hello 

Apart from the employment docs, education docs, tax docs, PCC, Medicals, Relationship proof what are the additional forms to be uploaded for direct grant of VISA 189?

Please let me know?

I am looking for docs like form 80 etc? Please provide the details from your VISA lodge experience and CO queries at later point


----------



## steel_man

*Visa Grant*

Hello all,

We finally received our grant on Wednesday.

It has been a long long wait of almost 1 year and 5 months since the full submission all the required docs, and very short IED notice of 30 days.

Timeline:

-----------------------------------------------------------------
189 Subclass
Mechanical Engineer - 60 Points
(Primary applicant - Spouse)

Skill Assessment Submitted: 11 Jan 2016
Skill Assessment Outcome: 22 Jan 2016
EOI Submitted: 13 Jan 2016
(PhD Mech Eng, IELTS 7>)
Invited: 03 Feb 2016
Lodged: 03 Feb 2016
Medical: 15 Feb 2016
CO Assigned: 16 Feb 2016
PCC Iran: 17 Feb 2016
PCC UK: 19 Feb 2016
Additional Documents: 10 Mar 2016
(CV, 1221 and 80)
Follow-up emails: June, Aug 2016, Mar 2017; routine character and 
security checks
PCC UK renewal: 5 June 2017
PCC UK renewal submission:	20 June 2017
Grant: 17 July 2017
EID: 16 Aug 2017


----------



## cadimi

steel_man said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We finally received our grant on Wednesday.
> 
> It has been a long long wait of almost 1 year and 5 months since the full submission all the required docs, and very short IED notice of 30 days.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 189 Subclass
> Mechanical Engineer - 60 Points
> (Primary applicant - Spouse)
> 
> Skill Assessment Submitted: 11 Jan 2016
> Skill Assessment Outcome: 22 Jan 2016
> EOI Submitted: 13 Jan 2016
> (PhD Mech Eng, IELTS 7>)
> Invited: 03 Feb 2016
> Lodged: 03 Feb 2016
> Medical: 15 Feb 2016
> CO Assigned: 16 Feb 2016
> PCC Iran: 17 Feb 2016
> PCC UK: 19 Feb 2016
> Additional Documents: 10 Mar 2016
> (CV, 1221 and 80)
> Follow-up emails: June, Aug 2016, Mar 2017; routine character and
> security checks
> PCC UK renewal: 5 June 2017
> PCC UK renewal submission:	20 June 2017
> Grant: 17 July 2017
> EID: 16 Aug 2017


Congrats mate! Is there any CO contact/employment verification/delay mail notifications by the way?


----------



## ramarajan_me

steel_man said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We finally received our grant on Wednesday.
> 
> It has been a long long wait of almost 1 year and 5 months since the full submission all the required docs, and very short IED notice of 30 days.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 189 Subclass
> Mechanical Engineer - 60 Points
> (Primary applicant - Spouse)
> 
> Skill Assessment Submitted: 11 Jan 2016
> Skill Assessment Outcome: 22 Jan 2016
> EOI Submitted: 13 Jan 2016
> (PhD Mech Eng, IELTS 7>)
> Invited: 03 Feb 2016
> Lodged: 03 Feb 2016
> Medical: 15 Feb 2016
> CO Assigned: 16 Feb 2016
> PCC Iran: 17 Feb 2016
> PCC UK: 19 Feb 2016
> Additional Documents: 10 Mar 2016
> (CV, 1221 and 80)
> Follow-up emails: June, Aug 2016, Mar 2017; routine character and
> security checks
> PCC UK renewal: 5 June 2017
> PCC UK renewal submission:	20 June 2017
> Grant: 17 July 2017
> EID: 16 Aug 2017


Congrats man..!! There is plenty of people waiting from Feb'16.. Good to see they are clearing the backlogs..


----------



## zaback21

steel_man said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We finally received our grant on Wednesday.
> 
> It has been a long long wait of almost 1 year and 5 months since the full submission all the required docs, and very short IED notice of 30 days.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 189 Subclass
> Mechanical Engineer - 60 Points
> (Primary applicant - Spouse)
> 
> Skill Assessment Submitted: 11 Jan 2016
> Skill Assessment Outcome: 22 Jan 2016
> EOI Submitted: 13 Jan 2016
> (PhD Mech Eng, IELTS 7>)
> Invited: 03 Feb 2016
> Lodged: 03 Feb 2016
> Medical: 15 Feb 2016
> CO Assigned: 16 Feb 2016
> PCC Iran: 17 Feb 2016
> PCC UK: 19 Feb 2016
> Additional Documents: 10 Mar 2016
> (CV, 1221 and 80)
> Follow-up emails: June, Aug 2016, Mar 2017; routine character and
> security checks
> PCC UK renewal: 5 June 2017
> PCC UK renewal submission:	20 June 2017
> Grant: 17 July 2017
> EID: 16 Aug 2017



Congrats mate, it's been long.

Just curious why did you need PCC UK renewal only after 4 months ?


----------



## steel_man

Thanks Cadimi,

CO contact - twice, once asking for CV and the forms and the other asking for UK PCC renewal.

Employment verification - no as I applied with PhD, not quite sure how they verify PhDs though, possibly through Eng Australia

Delay mail - no, nothing absolute silence




cadimi said:


> Congrats mate! Is there any CO contact/employment verification/delay mail notifications by the way?


----------



## steel_man

Thanks Zaback21.

The first PCC was done back in 2016, I was asked for renewal after ~ 16 months.



zaback21 said:


> Congrats mate, it's been long.
> 
> Just curious why did you need PCC UK renewal only after 4 months ?


----------



## zaback21

steel_man said:


> Thanks Zaback21.
> 
> The first PCC was done back in 2016, I was asked for renewal after ~ 16 months.


Ok, thanks. But why just UK and nor Iran. That's curious. DId you not visit Iran and were and are living in UK during that time after visa lodgement ?


----------



## ramanjot kaur

sharma1981 said:


> ramanjot kaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting since March 2016 and last document updated on 3june.
> Team Adelaide
> 
> 
> 
> What was that CO requested for in your last contact which you missed earlier?
Click to expand...

It was NPC of my husband


----------



## andreyx108b

steel_man said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We finally received our grant on Wednesday.
> 
> It has been a long long wait of almost 1 year and 5 months since the full submission all the required docs, and very short IED notice of 30 days.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 189 Subclass
> Mechanical Engineer - 60 Points
> (Primary applicant - Spouse)
> 
> Skill Assessment Submitted: 11 Jan 2016
> Skill Assessment Outcome: 22 Jan 2016
> EOI Submitted: 13 Jan 2016
> (PhD Mech Eng, IELTS 7>)
> Invited: 03 Feb 2016
> Lodged: 03 Feb 2016
> Medical: 15 Feb 2016
> CO Assigned: 16 Feb 2016
> PCC Iran: 17 Feb 2016
> PCC UK: 19 Feb 2016
> Additional Documents: 10 Mar 2016
> (CV, 1221 and 80)
> Follow-up emails: June, Aug 2016, Mar 2017; routine character and
> security checks
> PCC UK renewal: 5 June 2017
> PCC UK renewal submission:	20 June 2017
> Grant: 17 July 2017
> EID: 16 Aug 2017


congrats!


----------



## karanbansal91

Hi,
My company contract is going to complete in upcoming November and a new company may join my project site. I might have to switch the organisation as my employment is on contract basis according to project availability. 

How to intimate CO for this change?
Will it affect my visa file? 
What will be possible effects?
How will I cope with this change?


----------



## harinderjitf5

karanbansal91 said:


> Hi,
> My company contract is going to complete in upcoming November and a new company may join my project site. I might have to switch the organisation as my employment is on contract basis according to project availability.
> 
> How to intimate CO for this change?
> Will it affect my visa file?
> What will be possible effects?
> How will I cope with this change?


You can use "update us" option in your immi acct to inform CO about the changes

Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

harinderjitf5 said:


> You can use "update us" option in your immi acct to inform CO about the changes
> 
> Sent from my XT1706 using Tapatalk


Thanks !

Will it affect my visa file? 
What will be possible effects?
How will I cope with this change?


----------



## steel_man

Yes we live in UK.



zaback21 said:


> Ok, thanks. But why just UK and nor Iran. That's curious. DId you not visit Iran and were and are living in UK during that time after visa lodgement ?


----------



## vikaschandra

Congratulations on your grant




steel_man said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We finally received our grant on Wednesday.
> 
> It has been a long long wait of almost 1 year and 5 months since the full submission all the required docs, and very short IED notice of 30 days.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 189 Subclass
> Mechanical Engineer - 60 Points
> (Primary applicant - Spouse)
> 
> Skill Assessment Submitted: 11 Jan 2016
> Skill Assessment Outcome: 22 Jan 2016
> EOI Submitted: 13 Jan 2016
> (PhD Mech Eng, IELTS 7>)
> Invited: 03 Feb 2016
> Lodged: 03 Feb 2016
> Medical: 15 Feb 2016
> CO Assigned: 16 Feb 2016
> PCC Iran: 17 Feb 2016
> PCC UK: 19 Feb 2016
> Additional Documents: 10 Mar 2016
> (CV, 1221 and 80)
> Follow-up emails: June, Aug 2016, Mar 2017; routine character and
> security checks
> PCC UK renewal: 5 June 2017
> PCC UK renewal submission:	20 June 2017
> Grant: 17 July 2017
> EID: 16 Aug 2017


----------



## zaback21

steel_man said:


> Yes we live in UK.


Thanks !


----------



## Himadri

Got CO allocated yesterday, got the letter but no further documentation asked? Is this normal?

Please advise


----------



## Himadri

Got CO allocated yesterday, got the letter but no further documentation asked? Is this normal?

Please advise


----------



## karanbansal91

Himadri said:


> Got CO allocated yesterday, got the letter but no further documentation asked? Is this normal?
> 
> Please advise


Its normal. I think u have already front loaded documents, even if u have not, they will contact u soon for documents required by them.:israel:


----------



## Himadri

karanbansal91 said:


> Its normal. I think u have already front loaded documents, even if u have not, they will contact u soon for documents required by them.:israel:


I hope not to be contacted by CO again but just a small letter of Grant from DIBP. Yes, I did upload all the required documents upfront.:yo:


----------



## karanbansal91

Himadri said:


> I hope not to be contacted by CO again but just a small letter of Grant from DIBP. Yes, I did upload all the required documents upfront.:yo:


Every applicant wishes for same.:yo::second::second::second:


----------



## Himadri

karanbansal91 said:


> Every applicant wishes for same.:yo::second::second::second:


Amen ! When did u apply and what is the status, cannot see in your signature!:nerd:


----------



## karanbansal91

Himadri said:


> Amen ! When did u apply and what is the status, cannot see in your signature!:nerd:


Still waiting for 190 invitation. Signature is not up to date.


----------



## zaback21

Himadri said:


> Got CO allocated yesterday, got the letter but no further documentation asked? Is this normal?
> 
> Please advise


Just curious. So, did you paid your fee on 17 July and got CO allocated on 21st July in only 4 days ?


----------



## sharma1981

*Name variations*

Hello

I am looking for advice from someone who have lodged the VISA already.

My degree certificate and degree certificate has name variations. The transcripts do not mention my surname whereas final degree does. 
Similarly some of my employment references miss a part of my first name.

Eg. My given name is - A B
Surname - C

Degree transcripts have "A B" and final degree has "A B C"
Similarly few of the employment certificates have "A C"

Has anyone faced this while lodging VISA application? If yes, then what did they do? Has CO had any questions?


----------



## Himadri

zaback21 said:


> Just curious. So, did you paid your fee on 17 July and got CO allocated on 21st July in only 4 days ?




Please see signature. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

Himadri said:


> Please see signature.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




CO allocation tonne was done within 15 days, I paid fee on 29th June and then front loaded all required docs.

What is your status?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Himadri said:


> Please see signature.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Himadri said:


> CO allocation tonne was done within 15 days, I paid fee on 29th June and then front loaded all required docs.
> 
> What is your status?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, cool. Your signature doesn't say when you lodged only when you uploaded all docs and when you got invite.

In any case, its good to know you got CO allocated in 22 days applying in June 29, cos there are people who are saying they haven't received CO Contact in 2 months which is kind of weird.

I am yet to get invited, hopefully Aug 23 cos the way things are going, not sure of even Aug 23 will happen. Was hoping for July 26 or Aug 9, but it is almost certain that is not happening.


----------



## Himadri

zaback21 said:


> Ok, cool. Your signature doesn't say when you lodged only when you uploaded all docs and when you got invite.
> 
> In any case, its good to know you got CO allocated in 22 days applying in June 29, cos there are people who are saying they haven't received CO Contact in 2 months which is kind of weird.
> 
> I am yet to get invited, hopefully Aug 23 cos the way things are going, not sure of even Aug 23 will happen. Was hoping for July 26 or Aug 9, but it is almost certain that is not happening.




16 working days. I think this is good news for all of us as things seems to moving now.

Keeping my fingers crossed and all the best for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Himadri said:


> 16 working days. I think this is good news for all of us as things seems to moving now.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed and all the best for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah yes , that's good news.

Thanks mate !


----------



## rirasaki

Hello 

When does the 7 month SLA for 189 visa grant begins - once you submit the application (status "Received") OR is it when your application changes to "Assessment in Progress"?


----------



## vikaschandra

Himadri said:


> Got CO allocated yesterday, got the letter but no further documentation asked? Is this normal?
> 
> Please advise


Very normal. Don't worry.


----------



## vikaschandra

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am looking for advice from someone who have lodged the VISA already.
> 
> My degree certificate and degree certificate has name variations. The transcripts do not mention my surname whereas final degree does.
> Similarly some of my employment references miss a part of my first name.
> 
> Eg. My given name is - A B
> Surname - C
> 
> Degree transcripts have "A B" and final degree has "A B C"
> Similarly few of the employment certificates have "A C"
> 
> Has anyone faced this while lodging VISA application? If yes, then what did they do? Has CO had any questions?


To avoid any hassle try and get an affidavit prepared which mention different names being of the same person


----------



## vikaschandra

rirasaki said:


> Hello
> 
> When does the 7 month SLA for 189 visa grant begins - once you submit the application (status "Received") OR is it when your application changes to "Assessment in Progress"?


Should be from the day visa was lodged


----------



## sharma1981

*Form 80*

Hi

Please confirm

a) Form 80 and form 1221 to be filled by myself (primary applicant) and my spouse(dependent)?

b) In Form 80, education - Do i need to enter ONLY degree OR degree, 10+2 and matric?

Please confirm.


----------



## zaback21

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> Please confirm
> 
> a) Form 80 and form 1221 to be filled by myself (primary applicant) and my spouse(dependent)?
> 
> b) In Form 80, education - Do i need to enter ONLY degree OR degree, 10+2 and matric?
> 
> Please confirm.


1. Both

2.


> Give details of all tertiary education and qualifications


So, anything after high school. So, Training/Trade Qualifications/Diploma/Bachelor/Masters and above.

No need SSC or HSC or high school certificate exam.


----------



## sharma1981

*Form 80 - More questions*

Form 80:

42. Do you have a partner? 
46. Other travelling family members

For ques 42 - i gave my spouse details and then mentioned as migrating.

Do i need to again add her details as answer to Ques 46?


----------



## zaback21

sharma1981 said:


> Form 80:
> 
> 42. Do you have a partner?
> 46. Other travelling family members
> 
> For ques 42 - i gave my spouse details and then mentioned as migrating.
> 
> Do i need to again add her details as answer to Ques 46?


Q46 actually explains what other family members mean:



> Are there any other family members included in the visa application?
> 
> Family members include nieces, nephews, cousins, in-laws, grandparents etc. who are travelling with you


Your wife is neither of those + you already mentioned her in 42.


----------



## sharma1981

zaback21 said:


> Q46 actually explains what other family members mean:
> 
> 
> 
> Your wife is neither of those + you already mentioned her in 42.



OK. 

One more question.

Since both me and my spouse need to fill form 80, so does that mean she too need to add my name as "Migrating member"?


----------



## sharma1981

*Form 1221*

Form 1221

Question 24 : Are you currently employed
- My answer is "Yes"
next it asks "Give details of your current employment".
- I added employer details

next it asks "Contact telephone"
- This is my contact telephone OR employer's telephone?

Please confirm.


----------



## andreyx108b

sharma1981 said:


> OK.
> 
> One more question.
> 
> Since both me and my spouse need to fill form 80, so does that mean she too need to add my name as "Migrating member"?


I think i did the same. 

On top of the form 80, complete form 1221.


----------



## andreyx108b

sharma1981 said:


> Form 1221
> 
> Question 24 : Are you currently employed
> - My answer is "Yes"
> next it asks "Give details of your current employment".
> - I added employer details
> 
> next it asks "Contact telephone"
> - This is my contact telephone OR employer's telephone?
> 
> Please confirm.


Just use common sense, if it asks for your employer details - why would it ask for your numbers? Answer is: Enter employer number.


----------



## sharma1981

andreyx108b said:


> Just use common sense, if it asks for your employer details - why would it ask for your numbers? Answer is: Enter employer number.


OK. The number which i have is goes to reception of the company. I will share that. I hope the CO doesn't mess up if that's not lifted when at the time he calls.

What about the email address under the same section? Email address of the company??


----------



## sharma1981

andreyx108b said:


> I think i did the same.
> 
> On top of the form 80, complete form 1221.


OK. I am doing that only after form 80. Pretty lengthy forms......


----------



## andreyx108b

sharma1981 said:


> OK. The number which i have is goes to reception of the company. I will share that. I hope the CO doesn't mess up if that's not lifted when at the time he calls.
> 
> What about the email address under the same section? Email address of the company??


I think I personally put e-mail address of my immediate manager and his direct land line number too.


----------



## andreyx108b

sharma1981 said:


> OK. I am doing that only after form 80. Pretty lengthy forms......


they are quite similar, so once you do one the 2nd becomes easier :wof:


----------



## sharma1981

*Form 80 - non migrating family members*

Hello

Has CO contacted anyone to ask for details related to Non-migrating family members as we fill those in Form 80? The reason i ask is that i do not have DOB proofs for one of my parent. And there is name variations of parents in mine and my siblings certificates. Both parents and siblings are not migrating with me.

Since they are not migrating with me SO is there anyone who will suggest to add only migrating family members details? Has there been any such case with anyone that CO was hell bent on getting non-migrating family member details?


----------



## NB

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> Has CO contacted anyone to ask for details related to Non-migrating family members as we fill those in Form 80? The reason i ask is that i do not have DOB proofs for one of my parent. And there is name variations of parents in mine and my siblings certificates. Both parents and siblings are not migrating with me.
> 
> Since they are not migrating with me SO is there anyone who will suggest to add only migrating family members details? Has there been any such case with anyone that CO was hell bent on getting non-migrating family member details?


You have to just give the names of your parents and all sibling and their dates of birth city etc

You cannot omit anyone 

I have not heard of anyone being asked for their proofs if they are not migrating with you

Relax

Cheers


----------



## zaback21

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> Has CO contacted anyone to ask for details related to Non-migrating family members as we fill those in Form 80? The reason i ask is that i do not have DOB proofs for one of my parent. And there is name variations of parents in mine and my siblings certificates. Both parents and siblings are not migrating with me.
> 
> Since they are not migrating with me SO is there anyone who will suggest to add only migrating family members details? Has there been any such case with anyone that CO was hell bent on getting non-migrating family member details?


Form 80 & 1221 is basically used to collect info about you before they give you visa. These forms are used in various visas not just limited to 189 and 190. So, in a way these are used kind of like performing background checks if they want and collect info about you.

Hiding info will create issues but having a misspelled/incorrect name is not. Declare everything honestly as you can. You won't be asked to prove anything as I have seen.

Even if CO asks for proofs, you will still have to declare else you lied in a visa application and your PR can be taken away if proven in later years as stated while giving you the visa.


----------



## sharma1981

zaback21 said:


> Form 80 & 1221 is basically used to collect info about you before they give you visa. These forms are used in various visas not just limited to 189 and 190. So, in a way these are used kind of like performing background checks if they want and collect info about you.
> 
> Hiding info will create issues but having a misspelled/incorrect name is not. Declare everything honestly as you can. You won't be asked to prove anything as I have seen.
> 
> Even if CO asks for proofs, you will still have to declare else you lied in a visa application and your PR can be taken away if proven in later years as stated while giving you the visa.


Noted !!!!


----------



## Mudassar_SM

*Gonnabeexpat got CA PR*

Our Old Aspirant GONNABEEXPAT - Im not sure how many of u folks remember him.

Well - He jus got his Canadian PR granted (3 months processing time)

But - his Oz application is still in processing with DIBP....Mystery continues...


----------



## sharma1981

*VISA Fees Payment*

Hello

a) Has anyone tried to make the VISA fee payment from India recently using Travel card?
b) Say the fees is 5800 AUD. How much should i load the Travel Card with? Should it be exact OR a bit extra due to miscellaneous reasons like extra tax etc?
c) Will the bank return the excess amount returned in travel card after VISA fee payment?

Any recent experiences? Please guide.


----------



## jazz25

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> a) Has anyone tried to make the VISA fee payment from India recently using Travel card?
> b) Say the fees is 5800 AUD. How much should i load the Travel Card with? Should it be exact OR a bit extra due to miscellaneous reasons like extra tax etc?
> c) Will the bank return the excess amount returned in travel card after VISA fee payment?
> 
> Any recent experiences? Please guide.


Recommendation is to load your card with an extra $100. There is a surcharge of around $35 on top of your Visa fee, so it'd be good to have an extra $100 just in case.


----------



## shoaib786

any grant today?


----------



## Himadri

shoaib786 said:


> any grant today?




Have noticed only 1 today.

Anyone else, please share.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## offto

Himadri said:


> Have noticed only 1 today.
> 
> Anyone else, please share.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoz the lucky person?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

offto said:


> Whoz the lucky person?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




I have seen zuf posting on the forum. You can check it out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sursrk

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> a) Has anyone tried to make the VISA fee payment from India recently using Travel card?
> b) Say the fees is 5800 AUD. How much should i load the Travel Card with? Should it be exact OR a bit extra due to miscellaneous reasons like extra tax etc?
> c) Will the bank return the excess amount returned in travel card after VISA fee payment?
> 
> Any recent experiences? Please guide.


I have paid 7200Aud payment through my Regalia Hdfc card with 2% currency conversion charges which I presume lowest among the other instruments... It's true bro.. Go for it if it is available 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gautam_K

Dear Friends,

I have not got a single communication from the officials since 24th march after lodging visa. No CO even assigned.
Is there any way i can contact them about the status of my application?


----------



## NB

Gautam_K said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have not got a single communication from the officials since 24th march after lodging visa. No CO even assigned.
> Is there any way i can contact them about the status of my application?


The department has already clarified that there is nearly a 8 months wait for the visa grant 

No contact from the CO is a good sign that probably your application is complete with all documents and background processing is in progress 

Wait patiently for the grant or CO contact 

Cheers


----------



## Gautam_K

newbienz said:


> The department has already clarified that there is nearly a 8 months wait for the visa grant
> 
> No contact from the CO is a good sign that probably your application is complete with all documents and background processing is in progress
> 
> Wait patiently for the grant or CO contact
> 
> Cheers


i didnt even got any mail that a CO has been assigned. Does everyone gets email when CO is assigned?


----------



## sharma1981

sursrk said:


> I have paid 7200Aud payment through my Regalia Hdfc card with 2% currency conversion charges which I presume lowest among the other instruments... It's true bro.. Go for it if it is available
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


What about the pending amount in the card and how much to load. eg. say i need to pay 5500 AUD


----------



## bigm0n

Mudassar_SM said:


> Our Old Aspirant GONNABEEXPAT - Im not sure how many of u folks remember him.
> 
> Well - He jus got his Canadian PR granted (3 months processing time)
> 
> But - his Oz application is still in processing with DIBP....Mystery continues...


Really? Am really happy for him. 

The old chap @gonnabeexpat has some movement  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Gautam_K said:


> i didnt even got any mail that a CO has been assigned. Does everyone gets email when CO is assigned?


Nope

You may get a grant directly in your mailbox without the CO ever having to contact you

Cheers


----------



## NB

sharma1981 said:


> What about the pending amount in the card and how much to load. eg. say i need to pay 5500 AUD


Regalia is a HDFC Credit card, so the question of balance amount does not arise

Cheers


----------



## sharma1981

newbienz said:


> Nope
> 
> You may get a grant directly in your mailbox without the CO ever having to contact you
> 
> Cheers


May we see this happening lots and lots more frequently !!!!


----------



## vikaschandra

Gautam_K said:


> i didnt even got any mail that a CO has been assigned. Does everyone gets email when CO is assigned?


No everyone does not get the immi commencement email..


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Mudassar_SM said:


> Our Old Aspirant GONNABEEXPAT - Im not sure how many of u folks remember him.
> 
> Well - He jus got his Canadian PR granted (3 months processing time)
> 
> But - his Oz application is still in processing with DIBP....Mystery continues...


Thanks Mudassar  

Hey all , as Mudassar mentioned, after a long arduous wait I got my Canadian pr application approved and ofcourse I will be moving to Canada soon. My au pr application is yet to be finalized though. But I don't care about it anymore  .

The whole process for applying for ca pr was very easy and far cheaper. My application was finalized in just 3 months(I applied in April this year). After posting crying emojis on day to day basis here, it finally feels good to share something positive. Good luck to those waiting for grant   .

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

gonnabeexpat said:


> Thanks Mudassar
> 
> Hey all , as Mudassar mentioned, after a long arduous wait I got my Canadian pr application approved and ofcourse I will be moving to Canada soon. My au pr application is yet to be finalized though. But I don't care about it anymore  .
> 
> The whole process for applying for ca pr was very easy and far cheaper. My application was finalized in just 3 months(I applied in April this year). After posting crying emojis on day to day basis here, it finally feels good to share something positive. Good luck to those waiting for grant   .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate.. we will miss your cribbing.. best wishes to you.. have bright future in the Land of Maple


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> Thanks Mudassar
> 
> Hey all , as Mudassar mentioned, after a long arduous wait I got my Canadian pr application approved and ofcourse I will be moving to Canada soon. My au pr application is yet to be finalized though. But I don't care about it anymore  .
> 
> The whole process for applying for ca pr was very easy and far cheaper. My application was finalized in just 3 months(I applied in April this year). After posting crying emojis on day to day basis here, it finally feels good to share something positive. Good luck to those waiting for grant   .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




Congrats brother!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

gonnabeexpat said:


> Thanks Mudassar
> 
> Hey all , as Mudassar mentioned, after a long arduous wait I got my Canadian pr application approved and ofcourse I will be moving to Canada soon. My au pr application is yet to be finalized though. But I don't care about it anymore  .
> 
> The whole process for applying for ca pr was very easy and far cheaper. My application was finalized in just 3 months(I applied in April this year). After posting crying emojis on day to day basis here, it finally feels good to share something positive. Good luck to those waiting for grant   .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Many congratulations on your Canadian PR. All the best for your future.


----------



## offto

gonnabeexpat said:


> Thanks Mudassar
> 
> Hey all , as Mudassar mentioned, after a long arduous wait I got my Canadian pr application approved and ofcourse I will be moving to Canada soon. My au pr application is yet to be finalized though. But I don't care about it anymore  .
> 
> The whole process for applying for ca pr was very easy and far cheaper. My application was finalized in just 3 months(I applied in April this year). After posting crying emojis on day to day basis here, it finally feels good to share something positive. Good luck to those waiting for grant   .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congratulations pal..wish you all the best...
Infact I applied there too but didn't take it forward cos I was made to believe oz is much quicker and hassle free compared to CA but it turned out to be the other way..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shailz

Seems to be another dry day.


----------



## gibinwilly

rirasaki said:


> ATTENTION
> 
> How many who lodged *189 application* in 2016 are awaiting grant?
> 
> 1 .. anyone else?


Waiting Since November 2016....


----------



## bigm0n

gibinwilly said:


> Waiting Since November 2016....


Count me in, October 2016

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## abrahamraju

rirasaki said:


> ATTENTION
> 
> How many who lodged *189 application* in 2016 are awaiting grant?
> 
> 1 .. anyone else?


Waiting since Nov 2016


----------



## MG22

Congrats buddy on Canada PR
Quick question: were you having a valid job offer for your Canada PR?
How many total points were you able to aggregate.

I am also now thinking of initiate Canada PR and I have been waiting in vain for last 7 months for AUS PR




gonnabeexpat said:


> Thanks Mudassar
> 
> Hey all , as Mudassar mentioned, after a long arduous wait I got my Canadian pr application approved and ofcourse I will be moving to Canada soon. My au pr application is yet to be finalized though. But I don't care about it anymore  .
> 
> The whole process for applying for ca pr was very easy and far cheaper. My application was finalized in just 3 months(I applied in April this year). After posting crying emojis on day to day basis here, it finally feels good to share something positive. Good luck to those waiting for grant   .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv

abrahamraju said:


> Waiting since Nov 2016


since december 2016..


----------



## mebond007

me too waiting since Nov. 2016.


----------



## nikhil_k

Hi guys is there a Banker in this group with 6-7 year work ex.
One of my relative who is a banker seeks to apply for AU PR. could you please guide me where to seek for assistance or if there is any forum which he can join.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarvyInWoods

sharv said:


> since december 2016..


Waiting from October 2016


----------



## DammyK

HarvyInWoods said:


> Waiting from October 2016


i am waiting since november 2016


----------



## mebond007

Just checked the latest processing times guidelines and now its between 8-11 months.
updated on 20th July:
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-

That's a big jump in earlier standard of 4-7 months.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Waiting from September 2016. There are still folks waiting from early March and April 2016.


----------



## mandy2137

mebond007 said:


> Just checked the latest processing times guidelines and now its between 8-11 months.
> updated on 20th July:
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-
> 
> That's a big jump in earlier standard of 4-7 months.


What was the earliest statement? 3 months?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## srik46

I don't understand why is there such a huge delay. It's unbelievable. So depressing 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
CO Contacted


----------



## jazz25

mandy2137 said:


> What was the earliest statement? 3 months?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


I think he earlier timelines were:
75% visas processed in 4 month
90% processed in 7 months


----------



## mandy2137

aks85 said:


> I think he earlier timelines were:
> 75% visas processed in 4 month
> 90% processed in 7 months


Alright

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

aks85 said:


> I think he earlier timelines were:
> 
> 75% visas processed in 4 month
> 
> 90% processed in 7 months




6 months ago, 75% were processed in 100 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khan4344

andreyx108b said:


> 6 months ago, 75% were processed in 100 days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Do you think that news processing timings will effect previous applications or only those lodged in June? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramarajan_me

Maverick_VJ said:


> Waiting from September 2016. There are still folks waiting from early March and April 2016.


Not forgetting the hefty numbers from Feb'16 as Immitracker indicates..! No wonder DIBP have increased the processing times and their recent grants shows they are only concentrating on the backlogs for nw.. The processing times will come down eventually once they are done with the backlog.. That's what I think..


----------



## offto

ramarajan_me said:


> Not forgetting the hefty numbers from Feb'16 as Immitracker indicates..! No wonder DIBP have increased the processing times and their recent grants shows they are only concentrating on the backlogs for nw.. The processing times will come down eventually once they are done with the backlog.. That's what I think..


You waiting for grant too? If yes since when pls?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

khan4344 said:


> Do you think that news processing timings will effect previous applications or only those lodged in June?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


all. 

I think based on current trend average from 85 days (6-7 months ago) will increaser to 200+ days.


----------



## ramarajan_me

offto said:


> You waiting for grant too? If yes since when pls?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Yep. From May'16.. Its in my signature..


----------



## rvd

ramarajan_me said:


> Yep. From May'16.. Its in my signature..


Signature is not displaying. I am seeing through browser in a PC but still.


----------



## rvd

andreyx108b said:


> all.
> 
> I think based on current trend average from 85 days (6-7 months ago) will increaser to 200+ days.


Only 700 invites in last round of invitation for SC189. At this rate how DIBP can able to achieve their year quotas. 

I agree visa grant and invitation quota is different but still both seems to be in very slow phase.

If there is not demand for immigrants then government could have reduced the number of invitations for this year but that is not the case. They have the same limit as last year so at some point of the number of invitations will be increased significantly. At that moment if grants are issued in 200+ days then number of waiting people for grant will increased dramatically it could be problem for both DIBP and immigrants.

Could not think more.


----------



## hasansins

rvd said:


> Only 700 invites in last round of invitation for SC189. At this rate how DIBP can able to achieve their year quotas.
> 
> I agree visa grant and invitation quota is different but still both seems to be in very slow phase.
> 
> If there is not demand for immigrants then government could have reduced the number of invitations for this year but that is not the case. They have the same limit as last year so at some point of the number of invitations will be increased significantly. At that moment if grants are issued in 200+ days then number of waiting people for grant will increased dramatically it could be problem for both DIBP and immigrants.
> 
> Could not think more.


How did you conclude that they invited only 700?


----------



## rvd

hasansins said:


> How did you conclude that they invited only 700?


Sorry it was 1000. SkillSelect

But it was 3050 for last year July. Even if include last round it comes only total 2000 for July 2017.


----------



## rvd

rvd said:


> Only 700 invites in last round of invitation for SC189. At this rate how DIBP can able to achieve their year quotas.
> 
> I agree visa grant and invitation quota is different but still both seems to be in very slow phase.
> 
> If there is not demand for immigrants then government could have reduced the number of invitations for this year but that is not the case. They have the same limit as last year so at some point of the number of invitations will be increased significantly. At that moment if grants are issued in 200+ days then number of waiting people for grant will increased dramatically it could be problem for both DIBP and immigrants.
> 
> Could not think more.



Can we assume that grants will start flow like before when invitations are start flowing regularly as earlier ?


----------



## sharma1981

*Form 16*

Hello

Can we upload as many as Form 16's during VISA lodge? I have approx 10 Form 16s and they are NOT fitting in a single PDF limit of 5 Mb.


----------



## sharma1981

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> Can we upload as many as Form 16's during VISA lodge? I have approx 10 Form 16s and they are NOT fitting in a single PDF limit of 5 Mb.


I dont think i have bank statements for all the employers. I have only last 4 years bank statements


----------



## karanbansal91

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> Can we upload as many as Form 16's during VISA lodge? I have approx 10 Form 16s and they are NOT fitting in a single PDF limit of 5 Mb.


Scan with a resolution of 200 dpi. It will definitely fit. and also u can upload as many as form 16.


----------



## Guest

sharma1981 said:


> I dont think i have bank statements for all the employers. I have only last 4 years bank statements




Upload payslips instead of bank statement. You must upload either payslips/ bank statement to show salary transfers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ramarajan_me

rvd said:


> ramarajan_me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. From May'16.. Its in my signature..
> 
> 
> 
> Signature is not displaying. I am seeing through browser in a PC but still.
Click to expand...

May be coz I am replying thru mob browser.. 
Lodged - May'16
Co contact - Jun'16
Mailed DIBP - Feb'17 
Ev - Mar'17
Mailed DIBP again - Last week


----------



## andreyx108b

I wonder what could have happen to such efficient immigration system... i am speechless. 2 grants today.. ~30 grants so far for july on the tracker ~300 overall (based on 10% sample). OMG!!


----------



## hasansins

andreyx108b said:


> I wonder what could have happen to such efficient immigration system... i am speechless. 2 grants today.. ~30 grants so far for july on the tracker ~300 overall (based on 10% sample). OMG!!


Maybe they are :closed_2: .


----------



## sharma1981

Austimmiacnt said:


> Upload payslips instead of bank statement. You must upload either payslips/ bank statement to show salary transfers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thats what i thought but some person told that even after payslips he was asked for bank statements of "all" employers. That is just insane


----------



## andreyx108b

sharma1981 said:


> Thats what i thought but some person told that even after payslips he was asked for bank statements of "all" employers. That is just insane


I would say that person misunderstood.


----------



## sharma1981

andreyx108b said:


> I would say that person misunderstood.


Yeah .... appears to be. And "venkat??" mentioned that someone called him on phone for Aus dept in Delhi .... thats something new for me. Is that common?


----------



## andreyx108b

sharma1981 said:


> Yeah .... appears to be. And "venkat??" mentioned that someone called him on phone for Aus dept in Delhi .... thats something new for me. Is that common?


They may call, Australian High Commission in Delhi, however, they would follow the official route and request document via CO contact (they may reiterate over the phone). However, they would specify the exact employment periods for which they want to see evidence.


----------



## nishish

rvd said:


> Only 700 invites in last round of invitation for SC189. At this rate how DIBP can able to achieve their year quotas.
> 
> I agree visa grant and invitation quota is different but still both seems to be in very slow phase.
> 
> If there is not demand for immigrants then government could have reduced the number of invitations for this year but that is not the case. They have the same limit as last year so at some point of the number of invitations will be increased significantly. At that moment if grants are issued in 200+ days then number of waiting people for grant will increased dramatically it could be problem for both DIBP and immigrants.
> 
> Could not think more.


Yes, according to DIBP same number of grants will be issued this year like last year.
https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning
for 189- 43,990
But a new NewZealand stream has been added by DIBP to the skill independent(189) stream so I think the number of grants for 189 points tested visa will be less than last year as some grants would go to the new stream. Not sure of the number though.


----------



## jazz25

rvd said:


> Sorry it was 1000. SkillSelect
> 
> But it was 3050 for last year July. Even if include last round it comes only total 2000 for July 2017.


Skillselect still shows invites from June 21 round. So the figure of 1000 may not necessarily be correct.
We'll need to wait and watch when Skillselect is updated with July 2017 round details.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Got a call from AHC and the representative officer interviewed me for around 30 mins. The interview was deep asking for specifics and the questions were asked on the following.

1. Academics : Regarding Bachelors, Masters and their timelines.

2. Employment: Previous Employer, Designation, Timelines.

3. Current Employer : Designation, Roles & Responsibilities, Projects and their Timelines, Team size, Office specifics, Employee Count, Reporting Manager Details.

Overall it went well and if any more information needed the department will call me back she said.

Another hurdle crossed over but not sure how long the wait would be ? as I had seen with other forum members here that after such calls too the progress is stalled atleast from our point of view.

The wait continues.........


----------



## offto

Maverick_VJ said:


> Got a call from AHC and the representative officer interviewed me for around 30 mins. The interview was deep asking for specifics and the questions were asked on the following.
> 
> 1. Academics : Regarding Bachelors, Masters and their timelines.
> 
> 2. Employment: Previous Employer, Designation, Timelines.
> 
> 3. Current Employer : Designation, Roles & Responsibilities, Projects and their Timelines, Team size, Office specifics, Employee Count, Reporting Manager Details.
> 
> Overall it went well and if any more information needed the department will call me back she said.
> 
> Another hurdle crossed over but not sure how long the wait would be ? as I had seen with other forum members here that after such calls too the progress is stalled atleast from our point of view.
> 
> The wait continues.........


Nice.. wish you good luck

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sdilshad

Maverick_VJ said:


> Got a call from AHC and the representative officer interviewed me for around 30 mins. The interview was deep asking for specifics and the questions were asked on the following.
> 
> 1. Academics : Regarding Bachelors, Masters and their timelines.
> 
> 2. Employment: Previous Employer, Designation, Timelines.
> 
> 3. Current Employer : Designation, Roles & Responsibilities, Projects and their Timelines, Team size, Office specifics, Employee Count, Reporting Manager Details.
> 
> Overall it went well and if any more information needed the department will call me back she said.
> 
> Another hurdle crossed over but not sure how long the wait would be ? as I had seen with other forum members here that after such calls too the progress is stalled atleast from our point of view.
> 
> The wait continues.........


Hello,

Did you get the opportunity to cross check dates and everything? Or it they don't even give the chance to do so


----------



## Maverick_VJ

sdilshad said:


> Hello,
> 
> Did you get the opportunity to cross check dates and everything? Or it they don't even give the chance to do so


No Brother ! I was in office and moved into a quiet room to take the call. Apparently, month time frame match should be fine and I strongly suggest that folks who have done ACS or other similar assessments just have a first hand account of the projects populated along with team size, nature of the project so on and so forth.

She did have my data and information for sure and also logged into our company website trying to validate the information.


----------



## karanbansal91

Maverick_VJ said:


> Got a call from AHC and the representative officer interviewed me for around 30 mins. The interview was deep asking for specifics and the questions were asked on the following.
> 
> 1. Academics : Regarding Bachelors, Masters and their timelines.
> 
> 2. Employment: Previous Employer, Designation, Timelines.
> 
> 3. Current Employer : Designation, Roles & Responsibilities, Projects and their Timelines, Team size, Office specifics, Employee Count, Reporting Manager Details.
> 
> Overall it went well and if any more information needed the department will call me back she said.
> 
> Another hurdle crossed over but not sure how long the wait would be ? as I had seen with other forum members here that after such calls too the progress is stalled atleast from our point of view.
> 
> The wait continues.........


Wish you a early grant.


----------



## rvd

Maverick_VJ said:


> Got a call from AHC and the representative officer interviewed me for around 30 mins. The interview was deep asking for specifics and the questions were asked on the following.
> 
> 1. Academics : Regarding Bachelors, Masters and their timelines.
> 
> 2. Employment: Previous Employer, Designation, Timelines.
> 
> 3. Current Employer : Designation, Roles & Responsibilities, Projects and their Timelines, Team size, Office specifics, Employee Count, Reporting Manager Details.
> 
> Overall it went well and if any more information needed the department will call me back she said.
> 
> Another hurdle crossed over but not sure how long the wait would be ? as I had seen with other forum members here that after such calls too the progress is stalled atleast from our point of view.
> 
> The wait continues.........


Movement on the case after a long wait.. All the best..


----------



## Vickey Al

Hi Guys

I am filing visa 189. I was a student in australia and have got an invitation now for 189. I did part time work during my studies and professional year to manage my expenses. It was not related to my nominated occupation. The employment history section asks to mention every emoloyment. Should i mention about this work in the employment history section?

Thanks
Vivek


----------



## NB

Vickey Al said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am filing visa 189. I was a student in australia and have got an invitation now for 189. I did part time work during my studies and professional year to manage my expenses. It was not related to my nominated occupation. The employment history section asks to mention every emoloyment. Should i mention about this work in the employment history section?
> 
> Thanks
> Vivek


Yes you should
I am sure you were legally allowed,to work as a student 

Cheers


----------



## Vickey Al

newbienz said:


> Vickey Al said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> I am filing visa 189. I was a student in australia and have got an invitation now for 189. I did part time work during my studies and professional year to manage my expenses. It was not related to my nominated occupation. The employment history section asks to mention every emoloyment. Should i mention about this work in the employment history section?
> 
> Thanks
> Vivek
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you should
> I am sure you were legally allowed,to work as a student
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Yes, I was.
It was a part time job. But was not at all related to my nominated occupation.


----------



## Vickey Al

Also, would i need to provide documents to prove this part time employment??


----------



## ozairalikhan

gonnabeexpat said:


> Thanks Mudassar
> 
> Hey all , as Mudassar mentioned, after a long arduous wait I got my Canadian pr application approved and ofcourse I will be moving to Canada soon. My au pr application is yet to be finalized though. But I don't care about it anymore  .
> 
> The whole process for applying for ca pr was very easy and far cheaper. My application was finalized in just 3 months(I applied in April this year). After posting crying emojis on day to day basis here, it finally feels good to share something positive. Good luck to those waiting for grant   .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congratulations dost. 

Wish you good luck 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations mate.. we will miss your cribbing.. best wishes to you.. have bright future in the Land of Maple






andreyx108b said:


> Congrats brother!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





rvd said:


> Many congratulations on your Canadian PR. All the best for your future.





offto said:


> Congratulations pal..wish you all the best...
> Infact I applied there too but didn't take it forward cos I was made to believe oz is much quicker and hassle free compared to CA but it turned out to be the way..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk






MG22 said:


> Congrats buddy on Canada PR
> Quick question: were you having a valid job offer for your Canada PR?
> Ans: No
> 
> How many total points were you able to aggregate.
> Ans: 438
> 
> I am also now thinking of initiate Canada PR and I have been waiting in vain for last 7 months for AUS PR







ozairalikhan said:


> Congratulations dost.
> 
> Wish you good luck
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



Thank you all for the wishes. You guys have been a pillar of support for me through and through. I will pray for each and every one you for speedy grant. 



Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Maverick_VJ said:


> Got a call from AHC and the representative officer interviewed me for around 30 mins. The interview was deep asking for specifics and the questions were asked on the following.
> 
> 1. Academics : Regarding Bachelors, Masters and their timelines.
> 
> 2. Employment: Previous Employer, Designation, Timelines.
> 
> 3. Current Employer : Designation, Roles & Responsibilities, Projects and their Timelines, Team size, Office specifics, Employee Count, Reporting Manager Details.
> 
> Overall it went well and if any more information needed the department will call me back she said.
> 
> Another hurdle crossed over but not sure how long the wait would be ? as I had seen with other forum members here that after such calls too the progress is stalled atleast from our point of view.
> 
> The wait continues.........


Awesome , atleast there had been some movement on you case. I too lodged on sept 30 , but so far 0 movement. Wish they had a partial refund policy like Canada. 

What documents did you submit for current employment? Did you submit statutory declaration or employment reference letter?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

gonnabeexpat said:


> Thanks Mudassar
> 
> Hey all , as Mudassar mentioned, after a long arduous wait I got my Canadian pr application approved and ofcourse I will be moving to Canada soon. My au pr application is yet to be finalized though. But I don't care about it anymore  .
> 
> The whole process for applying for ca pr was very easy and far cheaper. My application was finalized in just 3 months(I applied in April this year). After posting crying emojis on day to day basis here, it finally feels good to share something positive. Good luck to those waiting for grant   .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Sabaashey ! Very happy for you gonnabeexpat. All the best buddy.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

gonnabeexpat said:


> Awesome , atleast there had been some movement on you case. I too lodged on sept 30 , but so far 0 movement. Wish they had a partial refund policy like Canada.
> 
> What documents did you submit for current employment? Did you submit statutory declaration or employment reference letter?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Looks like you are presence on the Canadian Rockies is more destined rather than in the OZ land. Really very happy for you mate. 

I submitted employment reference letter duly signed by one of our company's Director who heads the HR division as well along with , appointment letters, increment letters with CEO's signature.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Maverick_VJ said:


> Looks like you are presence on the Canadian Rockies is more destined rather than in the OZ land. Really very happy for you mate.
> 
> I submitted employment reference letter duly signed by one of our company's Director who heads the HR division as well along with , appointment letters, increment letters with CEO's signature.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks dude , iam elated to have gotten Canada visa after trying for soo long. I have submitted SD for my current company. I wonder how they will do the verification.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## offto

gonnabeexpat said:


> Thanks dude , iam elated to have gotten Canada visa after trying for soo long. I have submitted SD for my current company. I wonder how they will do the verification.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


So you think SDs can cause trouble? If so, I'm in soup cos I've submitted SDs too...Have given offer letter, relieving letter, salary and bank stmts etc too but no letter from company endorsing my RnR..Whatta mess

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Maverick_VJ said:


> Got a call from AHC and the representative officer interviewed me for around 30 mins. The interview was deep asking for specifics and the questions were asked on the following.
> 
> 1. Academics : Regarding Bachelors, Masters and their timelines.
> 
> 2. Employment: Previous Employer, Designation, Timelines.
> 
> 3. Current Employer : Designation, Roles & Responsibilities, Projects and their Timelines, Team size, Office specifics, Employee Count, Reporting Manager Details.
> 
> Overall it went well and if any more information needed the department will call me back she said.
> 
> Another hurdle crossed over but not sure how long the wait would be ? as I had seen with other forum members here that after such calls too the progress is stalled atleast from our point of view.
> 
> The wait continues.........


Friends ! There is another update on my case post the call from AHC yesterday. Today, there was a call to the HR department to talk to the Director (Head HR) as I had given employment reference certificate from her but as she was traveling, the call was transferred to the concerned and designated HR executive regarding my case. The call is again from AHC representative officer verifying and validating the details, I uploaded as well as after the interview yesterday. I thanked the HR as she took the effort of not only answering the call but also inform me regarding the call and verification. 

God Speed folks...Let us all be granted the Grant. Tathasthu, Inshaallah and Amen.


----------



## offto

Godspeed!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Maverick_VJ said:


> Friends ! There is another update on my case post the call from AHC yesterday. Today, there was a call to the HR department to talk to the Director (Head HR) as I had given employment reference certificate from her but as she was traveling, the call was transferred to the concerned and designated HR executive regarding my case. The call is again from AHC representative officer verifying and validating the details, I uploaded as well as after the interview yesterday. I thanked the HR as she took the effort of not only answering the call but also inform me regarding the call and verification.
> 
> God Speed folks...Let us all be granted the Grant. Tathasthu, Inshaallah and Amen.


Thanks for updating such useful information as this will also help us to prepare ourselves.


----------



## sharma1981

*Bank Statements*

Hi

Can i just download the PDF of bank statements and upload during VISA lodge? Is that mandatory to be actual copies taken from Bank branch?


----------



## NB

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can i just download the PDF of bank statements and upload during VISA lodge? Is that mandatory to be actual copies taken from Bank branch?


Downloaded PDF statements are sufficient 
Just highlight the salary credited entries and make the life of the CO easier

Cheers


----------



## Kunwar ankush

newbienz said:


> Downloaded PDF statements are sufficient
> Just highlight the salary credited entries and make the life of the CO easier
> 
> Cheers


I did the same


----------



## sharma1981

newbienz said:


> Downloaded PDF statements are sufficient
> Just highlight the salary credited entries and make the life of the CO easier
> 
> Cheers


a) Thanks. That's a relief.

Yes i can highlight the salary credits. The only issue is there is a 4 months period 4 years back for a closed account. I'll try to get hold of the physical statement by visiting the branch.

b) How many years statements did you upload?


----------



## NB

sharma1981 said:


> a) Thanks. That's a relief.
> 
> Yes i can highlight the salary credits. The only issue is there is a 4 months period 4 years back for a closed account. I'll try to get hold of the physical statement by visiting the branch.
> 
> b) How many years statements did you upload?


I had my complete employment period statements so I uploaded everything

Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u

sharma1981 said:


> b) How many years statements did you upload?


Generally if you upload one month per quarter (Total 4 for an year) which also reflects salary credit is enough


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Maverick_VJ said:


> Friends ! There is another update on my case post the call from AHC yesterday. Today, there was a call to the HR department to talk to the Director (Head HR) as I had given employment reference certificate from her but as she was traveling, the call was transferred to the concerned and designated HR executive regarding my case. The call is again from AHC representative officer verifying and validating the details, I uploaded as well as after the interview yesterday. I thanked the HR as she took the effort of not only answering the call but also inform me regarding the call and verification.
> 
> God Speed folks...Let us all be granted the Grant. Tathasthu, Inshaallah and Amen.


Awesome, your grant is guaranteed . All the best 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## aub123

Hi Folks, I have a stupid question. I submitted 189 and 190 Eois by multiple emails, if I receive both invitations, Could I lodge for both 189 and 190 ? Or I must choose one of them ?


----------



## JP Mosa

aub123 said:


> Hi Folks, I have a stupid question. I submitted 189 and 190 Eois by multiple emails, if I receive both invitations, Could I lodge for both 189 and 190 ? Or I must choose one of them ?




Not advisable,
E- mails may differ, rest of details such as DOB, PP, Qualificatiin , etc remain same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

offto said:


> So you think SDs can cause trouble? If so, I'm in soup cos I've submitted SDs too...Have given offer letter, relieving letter, salary and bank stmts etc too but no letter from company endorsing my RnR..Whatta mess
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




SD are equally accepted. If you are honest, don't worry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## offto

andreyx108b said:


> SD are equally accepted. If you are honest, don't worry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course..Thks


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek.kiet

Hi All,

I have submitted my Company referral letter with all correct details. But I have created the letter head and got it signed by my seniors in the organisation. There is no fake detail in the Referral letter that I have shared. But, I wonder when the AHC contacts them, they will have all the details handy,like my date of joining, last working day, exact CTC, etc? Will that be an issue?

Also, will they contact to the exact people who have issued me these letters or they will be contacting my organisation HR. I have also claimed points for Australian experience by I have not provided the roles and responsibility letter from my Australian Supervisor, however, my Indian supervisor has mentioned my Aus experience in his letter.

Based on my timeline below, can you please suggest that when can I receive the call for employment verification?


----------



## sdilshad

Maverick_VJ said:


> sdilshad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Did you get the opportunity to cross check dates and everything? Or it they don't even give the chance to do so
> 
> 
> 
> No Brother ! I was in office and moved into a quiet room to take the call. Apparently, month time frame match should be fine and I strongly suggest that folks who have done ACS or other similar assessments just have a first hand account of the projects populated along with team size, nature of the project so on and so forth.
> 
> She did have my data and information for sure and also logged into our company website trying to validate the information.
Click to expand...

Thanks bro and best of luck


----------



## JP Mosa

abhishek.kiet said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my Company referral letter with all correct details. But I have created the letter head and got it signed by my seniors in the organisation. There is no fake detail in the Referral letter that I have shared. But, I wonder when the AHC contacts them, they will have all the details handy,like my date of joining, last working day, exact CTC, etc? Will that be an issue?
> 
> Also, will they contact to the exact people who have issued me these letters or they will be contacting my organisation HR. I have also claimed points for Australian experience by I have not provided the roles and responsibility letter from my Australian Supervisor, however, my Indian supervisor has mentioned my Aus experience in his letter.
> 
> Based on my timeline below, can you please suggest that when can I receive the call for employment verification?



No one can predict when EV happens.
But, as long as your company HR confirms that the ref letter you submitted is genuine when they get a call from AHC, no issues

AHC may ,either contact HR and request them to redirect the line to the one issued letter or call the person who issued RL.

Good luck


----------



## sharma1981

abhishek.kiet said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my Company referral letter with all correct details. But I have created the letter head and got it signed by my seniors in the organisation. There is no fake detail in the Referral letter that I have shared. But, I wonder when the AHC contacts them, they will have all the details handy,like my date of joining, last working day, exact CTC, etc? Will that be an issue?
> 
> Also, will they contact to the exact people who have issued me these letters or they will be contacting my organisation HR. I have also claimed points for Australian experience by I have not provided the roles and responsibility letter from my Australian Supervisor, however, my Indian supervisor has mentioned my Aus experience in his letter.
> 
> Based on my timeline below, can you please suggest that when can I receive the call for employment verification?


Does the HR know you submitted that letter? What do you mean by you created the letter head? And who are these seniors who signed that letter?
If HR is not knowing and you have just made it with your team members then its not good if AHC contacts HR. 
Usually the letter heads are issued by HRs not by people of team.


----------



## vk_jay

Hi Guys,
Finally got my VISA. Thanks Almighty.. 
Thanks for all my friends who has given me advice in this forum. Below given is my timeline.

Electrical Engineer - 233311
Visa Class: Skilled Independent (Permanent) (class SI)
Visa Subclass: Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
Visa application date: 27 April 2016
Docs Uploaded including medical and PCC: 09 May 2016
CO contact date: 09 May 2016
Additional Docs uploaded: 10 May 2016


Grant: 24 July 2017
First entry date to Australia : 29 July 2017


----------



## Hasiths

vk_jay said:


> Hi Guys,
> Finally got my VISA. Thanks Almighty..
> Thanks for all my friends who has given me advice in this forum. Below given is my timeline.
> 
> Electrical Engineer - 233311
> Visa Class: Skilled Independent (Permanent) (class SI)
> Visa Subclass: Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
> Visa application date: 27 April 2016
> Docs Uploaded including medical and PCC: 09 May 2016
> CO contact date: 09 May 2016
> Additional Docs uploaded: 10 May 2016
> 
> 
> Grant: 24 July 2017
> First entry date to Australia : 29 July 2017


Congrats bro.. Did you get your first entry date waived off?


----------



## vk_jay

Hasiths said:


> Congrats bro.. Did you get your first entry date waived off?


Never tried that. Was fed up after 1.4 years of misery. Just went there last week.


----------



## pkk0574

vk_jay said:


> Hi Guys,
> Finally got my VISA. Thanks Almighty..
> Thanks for all my friends who has given me advice in this forum. Below given is my timeline.
> 
> Electrical Engineer - 233311
> Visa Class: Skilled Independent (Permanent) (class SI)
> Visa Subclass: Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
> Visa application date: 27 April 2016
> Docs Uploaded including medical and PCC: 09 May 2016
> CO contact date: 09 May 2016
> Additional Docs uploaded: 10 May 2016
> 
> 
> Grant: 24 July 2017
> First entry date to Australia : 29 July 2017




Congratulations!!! But the IED is too close for comfort.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## offto

vk_jay said:


> Never tried that. Was fed up after 1.4 years of misery. Just went there last week.


Atlast you got it bro... Congratulations!! How did your first entry go?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vk_jay

offto said:


> Atlast you got it bro... Congratulations!! How did your first entry go?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


It was ok. No questions asked, no letters shown. Nothhing. They dont even stamp passport now a days.


----------



## offto

vk_jay said:


> It was ok. No questions asked, no letters shown. Nothhing. They dont even stamp passport now a days.


Yeah I think they never put any stamp on the passports..Enjoy your time and wish you good luck for your next step

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vk_jay said:


> It was ok. No questions asked, no letters shown. Nothhing. They dont even stamp passport now a days.


Congratulations, dude did you get any employment verification?.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

vk_jay said:


> It was ok. No questions asked, no letters shown. Nothhing. They dont even stamp passport now a days.


Congratulations.. Able to understand your feel with regards to waiting..

It is really amazing that you could able to meet this very short period of IED.

All the best.


----------



## sharma1981

*Highlighting salary credits*

Hello

Is it OK to highlight the salary credits in Bank Statements? I hope CO/DIBP won't consider it as defacing the statements?

Also, I am planning to merge statements of different banks into single document. Hope all is OK?


----------



## JK684

vk_jay said:


> It was ok. No questions asked, no letters shown. Nothhing. They dont even stamp passport now a days.


Previously they used to stamp passport when you come first time, for me they did put an arrival stamp in my passport, I dont know if this was changed recently or not. 2nd time - no seal on passport which is expected.


----------



## shoaib786

congrats bro ur wait is over..may Allah help us to cope with such situations of long wait. 


263111
sb 189
application date 08 sept 2016
grant 

QUOTE=vk_jay;12938418]Hi Guys,
Finally got my VISA. Thanks Almighty.. 
Thanks for all my friends who has given me advice in this forum. Below given is my timeline.

Electrical Engineer - 233311
Visa Class: Skilled Independent (Permanent) (class SI)
Visa Subclass: Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
Visa application date: 27 April 2016
Docs Uploaded including medical and PCC: 09 May 2016
CO contact date: 09 May 2016
Additional Docs uploaded: 10 May 2016


Grant: 24 July 2017
First entry date to Australia : 29 July 2017[/QUOTE]


----------



## sharma1981

...


----------



## Maverick_VJ

vk_jay said:


> Hi Guys,
> Finally got my VISA. Thanks Almighty..
> Thanks for all my friends who has given me advice in this forum. Below given is my timeline.
> 
> Electrical Engineer - 233311
> Visa Class: Skilled Independent (Permanent) (class SI)
> Visa Subclass: Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
> Visa application date: 27 April 2016
> Docs Uploaded including medical and PCC: 09 May 2016
> CO contact date: 09 May 2016
> Additional Docs uploaded: 10 May 2016
> 
> 
> Grant: 24 July 2017
> First entry date to Australia : 29 July 2017


Congratulations mate and that was such a close entry date and too close to comfort. Anyways you did make it and that is what matters but that was quite a significant delay and a lot of people can take confidence from your case brother. GodSpeed.


----------



## sharma1981

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> Is it OK to highlight the salary credits in Bank Statements? I hope CO/DIBP won't consider it as defacing the statements?
> 
> Also, I am planning to merge statements of different banks into single document. Hope all is OK?


Anyone has answer to this? Or shall i move the question to another thread?


----------



## BulletAK

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> Is it OK to highlight the salary credits in Bank Statements? I hope CO/DIBP won't consider it as defacing the statements?


Yes, thats fine. Just make sure the file size doesnt exceed by 5mb and the scanning dpi must be at least 96dpi. 



> Also, I am planning to merge statements of different banks into single document. Hope all is OK?


Yes. Make sure to include the table of content in your document to make the life easier for CO.


----------



## sharma1981

BulletAK said:


> Yes, thats fine. Just make sure the file size doesnt exceed by 5mb and the scanning dpi must be at least 96dpi.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Make sure to include the table of content in your document to make the life easier for CO.


Thanks. 

Table of content? Can you suggest what exactly did you mean by your own experience.


----------



## BulletAK

sharma1981 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Table of content? Can you suggest what exactly did you mean by your own experience.


For example, 

Page 1-20, XYZ Bank - Salary Credits for the period ABC - DEF from Employer - 123
Page 21-35, XYZ Bank - Salary Credits for the period HIJ - KLM from Employer - 456

etc..


----------



## ramarajan_me

vk_jay said:


> Hi Guys,
> Finally got my VISA. Thanks Almighty..
> Thanks for all my friends who has given me advice in this forum. Below given is my timeline.
> 
> Electrical Engineer - 233311
> Visa Class: Skilled Independent (Permanent) (class SI)
> Visa Subclass: Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
> Visa application date: 27 April 2016
> Docs Uploaded including medical and PCC: 09 May 2016
> CO contact date: 09 May 2016
> Additional Docs uploaded: 10 May 2016
> 
> 
> Grant: 24 July 2017
> First entry date to Australia : 29 July 2017


Congrats bro..!


----------



## Unemplyed

vk_jay said:


> Hi Guys,
> Finally got my VISA. Thanks Almighty..
> Thanks for all my friends who has given me advice in this forum. Below given is my timeline.
> 
> Electrical Engineer - 233311
> Visa Class: Skilled Independent (Permanent) (class SI)
> Visa Subclass: Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
> Visa application date: 27 April 2016
> Docs Uploaded including medical and PCC: 09 May 2016
> CO contact date: 09 May 2016
> Additional Docs uploaded: 10 May 2016
> 
> 
> Grant: 24 July 2017
> First entry date to Australia : 29 July 2017


Congrats .....
Best wishes for yr bright future....


----------



## NB

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> Is it OK to highlight the salary credits in Bank Statements? I hope CO/DIBP won't consider it as defacing the statements?
> 
> Also, I am planning to merge statements of different banks into single document. Hope all is OK?


Both are ok
Take care to see that you don't cross the 5mb limit when merging

Cheers


----------



## sharma1981

newbienz said:


> Both are ok
> Take care to see that you don't cross the 5mb limit when merging
> 
> Cheers


OK Thanks.

Any movement on your application? I am sure you are thru as well with your doc upload?

I have obtained bank statements for 8 out of 10 years experience. For the pending 2 years i might need to wait for a week or so. Considering CO allocation is taking a bit longer generally shall i wait for 1 week or so and then upload complete statements OR just upload whatever i have at the moment?


----------



## NB

sharma1981 said:


> OK Thanks.
> 
> Any movement on your application? I am sure you are thru as well with your doc upload?
> 
> I have obtained bank statements for 8 out of 10 years experience. For the pending 2 years i might need to wait for a week or so. Considering CO allocation is taking a bit longer generally shall i wait for 1 week or so and then upload complete statements OR just upload whatever i have at the moment?


If the delay is just a week, it's better to wait and upload the entire statements as one file

Cheers


----------



## nikhil_k

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> Is it OK to highlight the salary credits in Bank Statements? I hope CO/DIBP won't consider it as defacing the statements?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am planning to merge statements of different banks into single document. Hope all is OK?




Yes it is perfectly fine. I did the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

sharma1981 said:


> OK Thanks.
> 
> Any movement on your application? I am sure you are thru as well with your doc upload?
> 
> I have obtained bank statements for 8 out of 10 years experience. For the pending 2 years i might need to wait for a week or so. Considering CO allocation is taking a bit longer generally shall i wait for 1 week or so and then upload complete statements OR just upload whatever i have at the moment?



Just curious, would you be certifying/notarising these statements?


----------



## andreyx108b

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Just curious, would you be certifying/notarising these statements?


this is not required, as long as colour scanned copies are attached.


----------



## AnaTheDreamer

andreyx108b said:


> this is not required, as long as colour scanned copies are attached.



Thanks Andreyx. How about Tax documents? I guess all the employment docs alone have to certified, say contract, service, relieving, payslip etc.?


----------



## andreyx108b

AnaTheDreamer said:


> Thanks Andreyx. How about Tax documents? I guess all the employment docs alone have to certified, say contract, service, relieving, payslip etc.?


Only for ACS, DIBP normally accepts color scanned copies of all docs.


----------



## eabdollahi

*GSM Adelaide Contact Number*

Guys, it has been 405 days since my visa 189 lodge, I had issued formal complaints but no useful response, today I tried to call but apparently the number is changed, do you have the new number and internal codes to dial? except GSM Adelaide, where can I follow my case any recommendation? Does anyone know the security agent that does the security screening of cases?


----------



## Rafai

eabdollahi said:


> Guys, it has been 405 days since my visa 189 lodge, I had issued formal complaints but no useful response, today I tried to call but apparently the number is changed, do you have the new number and internal codes to dial? except GSM Adelaide, where can I follow my case any recommendation? Does anyone know the security agent that does the security screening of cases?


What is yoir occupation code?


----------



## Maverick_VJ

eabdollahi said:


> Guys, it has been 405 days since my visa 189 lodge, I had issued formal complaints but no useful response, today I tried to call but apparently the number is changed, do you have the new number and internal codes to dial? except GSM Adelaide, where can I follow my case any recommendation? Does anyone know the security agent that does the security screening of cases?


Dear Brother,

That is quite a long wait and hats off to your patience. Did you raise the complaint through Global Feedback Online form for complaints, suggestions etc ? Generally the SLA is 2 to 3 weeks for the department to respond back on the question raised. If you have not taken that route, then you can raise the query but in case you already did that, then I am not sure about the forward path on that. Forum seniors Andrey and Vikas will be able to throw some light on your case.

Godspeed


----------



## eabdollahi

Petroleum Engineer


----------



## eabdollahi

Maverick_VJ said:


> Dear Brother,
> 
> That is quite a long wait and hats off to your patience. Did you raise the complaint through Global Feedback Online form for complaints, suggestions etc ? Generally the SLA is 2 to 3 weeks for the department to respond back on the question raised. If you have not taken that route, then you can raise the query but in case you already did that, then I am not sure about the forward path on that. Forum seniors Andrey and Vikas will be able to throw some light on your case.
> 
> Godspeed




Thanks bro, I have already issued 3 online complaints but no outcome! they say be patient some applications take more time to check! that's all!!!


----------



## offto

eabdollahi said:


> Thanks bro, I have already issued 3 online complaints but no outcome! they say be patient some applications take more time to check! that's all!!!


Yes I've heard that from them too...Inafct I'm waiting since 409 days now

Fact is we are all in the final 10% category for whom the application processing time is indefinite.

With all the proposed changes which other members shared earlier, this whole waiting game is getting jittery..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafai

eabdollahi said:


> Petroleum Engineer


Eabdollahi unfortunately petroleum engineer has been removed from the list and therefor your application priority level has been reduced. Kindly read the priority processing page on dibp for more information. Anyone with professions that have been removed from the list have to wait longer than usual. Hope this helps.


----------



## ramarajan_me

Rafai said:


> eabdollahi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Petroleum Engineer
> 
> 
> 
> Eabdollahi unfortunately petroleum engineer has been removed from the list and therefor your application priority level has been reduced. Kindly read the priority processing page on dibp for more information. Anyone with professions that have been removed from the list have to wait longer than usual. Hope this helps.
Click to expand...

Yeah right, the priority changes.. I applied for 233611 - Mining Engineer.. If you have had a look at Immitracker 2 guys who applied after me got their grants within 4-5 months time.. How did they escape priority processing..? Any reasons for that..?

FYI, our occupations made into MLTSSL this year.. Can we expect it to get finalized faster now..?


----------



## eabdollahi

offto said:


> Yes I've heard that from them too...Inafct I'm waiting since 409 days now
> 
> Fact is we are all in the final 10% category for whom the application processing time is indefinite.
> 
> With all the proposed changes which other members shared earlier, this whole waiting game is getting jittery..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


TNX, have you ever tried calling them? do you have the number? what else you have done?


----------



## eabdollahi

Rafai said:


> Eabdollahi unfortunately petroleum engineer has been removed from the list and therefor your application priority level has been reduced. Kindly read the priority processing page on dibp for more information. Anyone with professions that have been removed from the list have to wait longer than usual. Hope this helps.


TNX, but mine got too much longer than usual!!


----------



## offto

eabdollahi said:


> TNX, have you ever tried calling them? do you have the number? what else you have done?


Yes I've called them few times...My agent raised complaint form...I raised complaint with IGIS who said no active case in my name..No use..Everytime I hear them say it's under processing



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafai

ramarajan_me said:


> Rafai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eabdollahi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Petroleum Engineer
> 
> 
> 
> Eabdollahi unfortunately petroleum engineer has been removed from the list and therefor your application priority level has been reduced. Kindly read the priority processing page on dibp for more information. Anyone with professions that have been removed from the list have to wait longer than usual. Hope this helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah right, the priority changes.. I applied for 233611 - Mining Engineer.. If you have had a look at Immitracker 2 guys who applied after me got their grants within 4-5 months time.. How did they escape priority processing..? Any reasons for that..?
> 
> FYI, our occupations made into MLTSSL this year.. Can we expect it to get finalized faster now..?
Click to expand...

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850

I am sorry but I cannot find your occupation in the above mentioned official list under mltssl.

As for your application, the applicants who recieved grants before you might have had simple cases like no dependents, fewer documents/company changes, fewer security checks etc. They may have also recieved the grant before the new list was put into effect.

I am merely providing you with a logical explanation as to the delay, I do not work with the Dibp. I am just sharing my knowledge.


----------



## eabdollahi

offto said:


> Yes I've called them few times...My agent raised complaint form...I raised complaint with IGIS who said no active case in my name..No use..Everytime I hear them say it's under processing
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


IGIS is the security agency? how did you raise a complaint to them, email or fax?


----------



## offto

eabdollahi said:


> IGIS is the security agency? how did you raise a complaint to them, email or fax?


Yes that's correct...They can only check for open cases with ASIO but DIBP is out of their jurisdiction..So not much helpful

I wonder what accountability they have for our money and time

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramarajan_me

Rafai said:


> ramarajan_me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rafai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eabdollahi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Petroleum Engineer
> 
> 
> 
> Eabdollahi unfortunately petroleum engineer has been removed from the list and therefor your application priority level has been reduced. Kindly read the priority processing page on dibp for more information. Anyone with professions that have been removed from the list have to wait longer than usual. Hope this helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah right, the priority changes.. I applied for 233611 - Mining Engineer.. If you have had a look at Immitracker 2 guys who applied after me got their grants within 4-5 months time.. How did they escape priority processing..? Any reasons for that..?
> 
> FYI, our occupations made into MLTSSL this year.. Can we expect it to get finalized faster now..?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850
> 
> I am sorry but I cannot find your occupation in the above mentioned official list under mltssl.
> 
> As for your application, the applicants who recieved grants before you might have had simple cases like no dependents, fewer documents/company changes, fewer security checks etc. They may have also recieved the grant before the new list was put into effect.
> 
> I am merely providing you with a logical explanation as to the delay, I do not work with the Dibp. I am just sharing my knowledge.
Click to expand...

http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginA...-to-list-of-eligible-skilled-occupations.aspx 

Its there.. Moved from Short term to MLTSSL this year..

And it hurts to say, whatever possibilities you have mentioned applies to me as well.. 60 points, 5 points claimed for experience, single applicant, 1 company change.. I applied in may, and the 2 guys applied after me lodged in June.. They got grant in Sept and Oct I guess.. 

It has been 426 days..!!


----------



## shoaib786

Please find the contact details of DIAC where you have to call to inquire about your case. Its 0061 1300364613.


----------



## Guest

yes call DIAC, you waited for a very long time. it wont harm your case in any way if you approach them and inquire about status of your case. all the best.


----------



## Mudassar_SM

Pls call +61 131881


----------



## Vickey Al

Hi Guys,

I have applied for visa 189. I have 2 pending traffic fines. Shall I mention about these fines in the question " has any applicant ever had any outstanding debts to the Australian government"
A quick answer would be really appreciable.

Thanks


----------



## NB

Vickey Al said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for visa 189. I have 2 pending traffic fines. Shall I mention about these fines in the question " has any applicant ever had any outstanding debts to the Australian government"
> A quick answer would be really appreciable.
> 
> Thanks



To be frank its stretching the question too far
The traffic fines I think are a part of the local councils
Worst come worst Only if you did not pay by the due date

Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa

Vickey Al said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for visa 189. I have 2 pending traffic fines. Shall I mention about these fines in the question " has any applicant ever had any outstanding debts to the Australian government"
> A quick answer would be really appreciable.
> 
> Thanks


Did you pay them?
Did you get a clearance certificate from vicroads?

If you did both above, mention in form 80, attach clearance certificate


----------



## eabdollahi

shoaib786 said:


> Please find the contact details of DIAC where you have to call to inquire about your case. Its 0061 1300364613.


TNX Borhter, I will call today


----------



## Vickey Al

JP Mosa said:


> Vickey Al said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for visa 189. I have 2 pending traffic fines. Shall I mention about these fines in the question " has any applicant ever had any outstanding debts to the Australian government"
> A quick answer would be really appreciable.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Did you pay them?
> Did you get a clearance certificate from vicroads?
> 
> If you did both above, mention in form 80, attach clearance certificate
Click to expand...

I have got an installment plan for one of the fines. The other one is due on 28 Aug 2017


----------



## Vickey Al

newbienz said:


> Vickey Al said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for visa 189. I have 2 pending traffic fines. Shall I mention about these fines in the question " has any applicant ever had any outstanding debts to the Australian government"
> A quick answer would be really appreciable.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be frank its stretching the question too far
> The traffic fines I think are a part of the local councils
> Worst come worst Only if you did not pay by the due date
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

I am paying for one of the fines through an installment plan and the other one is due on 28 Aug 2017


----------



## JP Mosa

Vickey Al said:


> I have got an installment plan for one of the fines. The other one is due on 28 Aug 2017


You have paid receipts,


I say clear them ASAP and get a clearance from vicroads as mentioned earlier.

Traffic fines are not something to ignore.

Good luck


----------



## Guest

Better pay fines immediately to be on the safe side. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eabdollahi

Mudassar_SM said:


> Pls call +61 131881


I just called the number you have provided, I was number 66 ! after 59 mins a lady answered and got my information then he asked me to be hold to check my application with processing center, then after 3 mins the <*SNIP*> telephone operator disconnected my international call! apparently they discard int calls more than 63 mins!!!!!

Do you know exact working hours of this center? and what is the time to contact them?

*Please note Rule 2, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## sharma1981

eabdollahi said:


> I just called the number you have provided, I was number 66 ! after 59 mins a lady answered and got my information then he asked me to be hold to check my application with processing center, then after 3 mins the <*SNIP*> telephone operator disconnected my international call! apparently they discard int calls more than 63 mins!!!!!
> 
> Do you know exact working hours of this center? and what is the time to contact them?
> 
> *Please note Rule 2, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


Grrrrrrrr ...... i know how you feel. Only way is to retry !!!


----------



## rvd

eabdollahi said:


> I just called the number you have provided, I was number 66 ! after 59 mins a lady answered and got my information then he asked me to be hold to check my application with processing center, then after 3 mins the <*SNIP*> telephone operator disconnected my international call! apparently they discard int calls more than 63 mins!!!!!
> 
> Do you know exact working hours of this center? and what is the time to contact them?
> 
> *Please note Rule 2, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


Try to call at their( Aussie offices) work time starts in the morning..


----------



## sharma1981

*Which section*

Hello

WHoever has uploaded the bank statements can please tell me the exact Section & Sub-section in Immiaccount?

Is following section OK?

*Evidence Type *: Work Experience - Overseas Evidence OF
*Document Type* : Bank Statement - Business


----------



## NB

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> WHoever has uploaded the bank statements can please tell me the exact Section & Sub-section in Immiaccount?
> 
> Is following section OK?
> 
> *Evidence Type *: Work Experience - Overseas Evidence OF
> *Document Type* : Bank Statement - Business


Yes

Cheers


----------



## Mudassar_SM

eabdollahi said:


> I just called the number you have provided, I was number 66 ! after 59 mins a lady answered and got my information then he asked me to be hold to check my application with processing center, then after 3 mins the <*SNIP*> telephone operator disconnected my international call! apparently they discard int calls more than 63 mins!!!!!
> 
> Do you know exact working hours of this center? and what is the time to contact them?
> 
> *Please note Rule 2, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


Normally, I wake up at 3 am and call them.
Usually, i get connected within 10 to 15 min max.

I use Wephone app to call though..

Hope this helps...


----------



## dedm

Our visa was granted on 20/07/2017. Many thanks to all those who helped with special mentions to KeeDa.


----------



## eabdollahi

Mudassar_SM said:


> Normally, I wake up at 3 am and call them.
> Usually, i get connected within 10 to 15 min max.
> 
> I use Wephone app to call though..
> 
> Hope this helps...


TNX Brother. Does this Wephone app is free?


----------



## jackschack

dedm said:


> Our visa was granted on 20/07/2017. Many thanks to all those who helped with special mentions to KeeDa.


Congratulations!! Please give the details, when did you apply etc.
Cannot see it in your signature.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudassar_SM

eabdollahi said:


> TNX Brother. Does this Wephone app is free?


Not free Bro.
U hv to charge and use.
Its economical when compared to calling direct IDD to Oz.
Call quality was good...


----------



## Maverick_VJ

dedm said:


> Our visa was granted on 20/07/2017. Many thanks to all those who helped with special mentions to KeeDa.


Congratulations on your grant and all the best in your OZ endeavors.


----------



## andreyx108b

dedm said:


> Our visa was granted on 20/07/2017. Many thanks to all those who helped with special mentions to KeeDa.




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eabdollahi

Mudassar_SM said:


> Not free Bro.
> U hv to charge and use.
> Its economical when compared to calling direct IDD to Oz.
> Call quality was good...


Thanks so much


----------



## srik46

Help needed 
Hello all. I had already made a complaint in June concerning the delay in the processing of my PR. Although I got a confirmation from DIBP in the same month of June , stating it's still under assessment. I would like to get your advice if I can email them once again for a status update. 

Any advices ?? 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
CO Contacted


----------



## offto

srik46 said:


> Help needed
> Hello all. I had already made a complaint in June concerning the delay in the processing of my PR. Although I got a confirmation from DIBP in the same month of June , stating it's still under assessment. I would like to get your advice if I can email them once again for a status update.
> 
> Any advices ??
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> CO Contacted


Actually you should be glad that they gave some response..Most of us haven't got any response at all..

Ive tried other means to invoke response from them but no luck yet..During calls they said processing delay for me 

Seems the department have bitten more than they could chew cos it appears they don't know how to handle it now..??just chaotic



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

srik46 said:


> Help needed
> Hello all. I had already made a complaint in June concerning the delay in the processing of my PR. Although I got a confirmation from DIBP in the same month of June , stating it's still under assessment. I would like to get your advice if I can email them once again for a status update.
> 
> Any advices ??
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> CO Contacted


Hello srik46,

I can understand the frustration and I too lodged a feedback query on their global feedback online form requesting for an update in June. Both myself and my employer ( SMB/SME) received the call in the *** end of July regarding EV. 

I am not exactly sure whether an email would generate a response but you can wait for a couple of more weeks to give an extra window to see if there is any progress. Kindly note that the processing timelines have changed against earlier time windows and all we can do is to wait without a choice.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramarajan_me

srik46 said:


> Help needed
> Hello all. I had already made a complaint in June concerning the delay in the processing of my PR. Although I got a confirmation from DIBP in the same month of June , stating it's still under assessment. I would like to get your advice if I can email them once again for a status update.
> 
> Any advices ??
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> CO Contacted


First of all sorry for the delay in your case. Secondly I think you should have given further more time before lodging a complaint.. 

Anyhow you can't do anything more, just have to wait.. If you haven't got an EV, it may happen.. Just wait for the movement.. Sure the complaint will trigger the officials to look into your file now.. 

You are not here alone, I am waiting since May'16.. Had my Ev only in Mar'17.. Mailed them twice for update.. No complaints lodged yet.. They haven't responded for my latest mail..


----------



## ramarajan_me

Maverick_VJ said:


> srik46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help needed
> Hello all. I had already made a complaint in June concerning the delay in the processing of my PR. Although I got a confirmation from DIBP in the same month of June , stating it's still under assessment. I would like to get your advice if I can email them once again for a status update.
> 
> Any advices ??
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> CO Contacted
> 
> 
> 
> Hello srik46,
> 
> I can understand the frustration and I too lodged a feedback query on their global feedback online form requesting for an update in June. Both myself and my employer ( SMB/SME) received the call in the *** end of July regarding EV.
> 
> I am not exactly sure whether an email would generate a response but you can wait for a couple of more weeks to give an extra window to see if there is any progress. Kindly note that the processing timelines have changed against earlier time windows and all we can do is to wait without a choice.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

+1 for that.. Better wait until the "grant rain" to begin.. Call and talk to them directly.. Aug should see more grants definitely..


----------



## sharma1981

*Unemployment Period*

Hello

There is period of unemployment for myself (~2 months) and for my spouse(~1 Year) for whom i am not claiming partner points .
I mentioned in form 80 that i took a break before joining next job and for my spouse in her form 80 she added that she was searching job.

Question : How many times CO comes back and asks for details reg. this unemployment period. Can i do something to explain before CO comes back and asks? Form 80 are already uploaded for both of us.

Any pointers will be highly appreciated.


----------



## jazz25

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> There is period of unemployment for myself (~2 months) and for my spouse(~1 Year) for whom i am not claiming partner points .
> I mentioned in form 80 that i took a break before joining next job and for my spouse in her form 80 she added that she was searching job.
> 
> Question : How many times CO comes back and asks for details reg. this unemployment period. Can i do something to explain before CO comes back and asks? Form 80 are already uploaded for both of us.
> 
> Any pointers will be highly appreciated.


I believe this should be fine. It is understandable that you may have some gap between 2 jobs, or while searching for a job.
If you want to be extra cautious, you both can add an affidavit each stating the same.
Some people have been contacted by CO for similar questions. I just read about it in another thread.


----------



## vaibha22

*Us pcc*



JK684 said:


> Previously they used to stamp passport when you come first time, for me they did put an arrival stamp in my passport, I dont know if this was changed recently or not. 2nd time - no seal on passport which is expected.


Does US PCC has any expiry date as for as DIBS is concerned?
I dont want to be in situation where i apply for PR now and by the time i get invite and upload do they will apply to get new US PCC( it took 5-6 month for me to get my US PCC)


----------



## sharma1981

aks85 said:


> I believe this should be fine. It is understandable that you may have some gap between 2 jobs, or while searching for a job.
> If you want to be extra cautious, you both can add an affidavit each stating the same.
> Some people have been contacted by CO for similar questions. I just read about it in another thread.



OK. Thanks

Anyone in the forum has suggested format for the affidavit please?


----------



## vikaschandra

vaibha22 said:


> Does US PCC has any expiry date as for as DIBS is concerned?
> I dont want to be in situation where i apply for PR now and by the time i get invite and upload do they will apply to get new US PCC( it took 5-6 month for me to get my US PCC)


AFAIK DIBP considers all the PCCs valid for 1 year.


----------



## andreyx108b

sharma1981 said:


> Hello
> 
> There is period of unemployment for myself (~2 months) and for my spouse(~1 Year) for whom i am not claiming partner points .
> I mentioned in form 80 that i took a break before joining next job and for my spouse in her form 80 she added that she was searching job.
> 
> Question : How many times CO comes back and asks for details reg. this unemployment period. Can i do something to explain before CO comes back and asks? Form 80 are already uploaded for both of us.
> 
> Any pointers will be highly appreciated.




You personally will not be asked. Period of 2 months is insignificant.

Your wife, depending on circumstances might be (if you did not explain why she was out of work: i.e pregnancy) 

COs rarely comeback with questions for the 2nd time. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

andreyx108b said:


> You personally will not be asked. Period of 2 months is insignificant.
> 
> Your wife, depending on circumstances might be (if you did not explain why she was out of work: i.e pregnancy)
> 
> COs rarely comeback with questions for the 2nd time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For my spouse the 1 year gap was after she completed her degree and then waited for getting her joining from the employer. She was staying with her parents at that time because that time we were not married. Can i just go ahead and submit an affidavit? In form 80, its just mentioned that she was unemployed during this 1 year and was searching job.
Do i need to add an affidavit from her father end as well that he was supporting her financially during that time?


----------



## deepthipraman

Occupation ceilings for 2017-18 have been released. They are available in Skillselect site. Can we expect an increase in grants?


----------



## vikaschandra

deepthipraman said:


> Occupation ceilings for 2017-18 have been released. They are available in Skillselect site. Can we expect an increase in grants?


Hopefully Yes.


----------



## sharma1981

*Form 80 - Updated*

Hello All

Has anyone ever tried to upload an updated form 80? Is this common ? Did CO asked anyone something like this?


----------



## vikaschandra

sharma1981 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Has anyone ever tried to upload an updated form 80? Is this common ? Did CO asked anyone something like this?


I have uploaded form 80 twice upon CO request


----------



## sharma1981

vikaschandra said:


> I have uploaded form 80 twice upon CO request


Thanks for letting me know.

Can you please share more details as in what was the reason and what CO asked to correct?


----------



## andreyx108b

sharma1981 said:


> Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please share more details as in what was the reason and what CO asked to correct?




Quite often COs are unable to open the form and therefore request the form for the 2nd time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

andreyx108b said:


> Quite often COs are unable to open the form and therefore request the form for the 2nd time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a fair ask. Actually i was interested in knowing if this was the reason CO asked him to upload it second time or was it something else which he didnt enter correctly first time.


----------



## mebond007

My US PCC is expiring at the end of this month as it was issued last year in Aug.

Last month I had sent an email to the CO and she replied that I do not need to re-apply for PCC. She also said that if required the department will ask for it.

Should I anyways re-apply for PCC since it takes 2-3 months.


----------



## NB

mebond007 said:


> My US PCC is expiring at the end of this month as it was issued last year in Aug.
> 
> Last month I had sent an email to the CO and she replied that I do not need to re-apply for PCC. She also said that if required the department will ask for it.
> 
> Should I anyways re-apply for PCC since it takes 2-3 months.


When did you apply for PR ?
Has any employer verification call etc been made ?

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

mebond007 said:


> My US PCC is expiring at the end of this month as it was issued last year in Aug.
> 
> 
> 
> Last month I had sent an email to the CO and she replied that I do not need to re-apply for PCC. She also said that if required the department will ask for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I anyways re-apply for PCC since it takes 2-3 months.




Have you been or are you in the US? Usually CO would not require pcc if you did not travel back after getting a PCC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mebond007

I applied for Visa 21st Nov. and still working in US.


----------



## mebond007

As far as I know no verification calls till now.


----------



## NB

You are in the right time zone for getting a grant

How much is the cost and hassle for getting the FBI clearance ?
Its my gut feeling that you will not be asked to submit the clearance again

Rest you decide

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

mebond007 said:


> I applied for Visa 21st Nov. and still working in US.




It wont hurt if you get a new copy, it does not cost much and you will be prepared in case of anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigm0n

11th Month Since Lodge, 1 CO Contact immediately after lodging application....... DIBP gives no sh1t 

Happy to see many of old timers still active in the forum. 

Keep holding hands. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## offto

bigm0n said:


> 11th Month Since Lodge, 1 CO Contact immediately after lodging application....... DIBP gives no sh1t
> 
> Happy to see many of old timers still active in the forum.
> 
> Keep holding hands.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Hold it together my friend.. You'll get it
I got mine today after waiting for 15 mths..Even I wasn't contacted for a single time from the date of lodgement..But eventually got my grant..


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gbatra

offto said:


> Hold it together my friend.. You'll get it
> I got mine today after waiting for 15 mths..Even I wasn't contacted for a single time from the date of lodgement..But eventually got my grant..
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Congratulations bud.... 



Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## abrahamraju

offto said:


> bigm0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11th Month Since Lodge, 1 CO Contact immediately after lodging application....... DIBP gives no sh1t
> 
> Happy to see many of old timers still active in the forum.
> 
> Keep holding hands.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hold it together my friend.. You'll get it
> I got mine today after waiting for 15 mths..Even I wasn't contacted for a single time from the date of lodgement..But eventually got my grant..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That's comforting guys.. It's been 9 months now without a single CO contact..


----------



## Gbatra

offto said:


> Hold it together my friend.. You'll get it
> I got mine today after waiting for 15 mths..Even I wasn't contacted for a single time from the date of lodgement..But eventually got my grant..
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


 any Employment verification happened for you ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigm0n

offto said:


> Hold it together my friend.. You'll get it
> I got mine today after waiting for 15 mths..Even I wasn't contacted for a single time from the date of lodgement..But eventually got my grant..
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Congrats...... Happy to see some movement. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

offto said:


> Hold it together my friend.. You'll get it
> I got mine today after waiting for 15 mths..Even I wasn't contacted for a single time from the date of lodgement..But eventually got my grant..
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Congrats offto ! Your case stands tall in giving a lot of confidence to folks like me and a lot of others. All the very best.


----------



## alphainside

Hi Guys,

Have been a silent member of the Forum, got my grant today. No CO contact ever. Application status was in "Received" until yesterday. Did not ask for new PCC or Medicals.

ANZSCO	: 263111
Visa Application : 14th Jul 16
AHC EV Call to HR : 26th Jul (HR replied to email on 28th Jul)
Grant: 9th Aug 2017.
IED : 9th Nov 2017


----------



## prdream

alphainside said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Have been a silent member of the Forum, got my grant today. No CO contact ever. Application status was in "Received" until yesterday. Did not ask for new PCC or Medicals.
> 
> ANZSCO: 263111
> Visa Application : 14th Jul 16
> AHC EV Call to HR : 26th Jul (HR replied to email on 28th Jul)
> Grant: 9th Aug 2017.
> IED : 9th Nov 2017


Congratulations..

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirates33

*Thank you!!!!!*

Got my grant yesterday! Thanks to this forum!

Application Lodged: 5 September 2016
Grant Received: 9 August 2017


----------



## Shailz

alphainside said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Have been a silent member of the Forum, got my grant today. No CO contact ever. Application status was in "Received" until yesterday. Did not ask for new PCC or Medicals.
> 
> ANZSCO	: 263111
> Visa Application : 14th Jul 16
> AHC EV Call to HR : 26th Jul (HR replied to email on 28th Jul)
> Grant: 9th Aug 2017.
> IED : 9th Nov 2017


Congrats!


----------



## mebond007

I am glad that old cases are being processed and people are getting grants.


----------



## Rajnath27

alphainside said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Have been a silent member of the Forum, got my grant today. No CO contact ever. Application status was in "Received" until yesterday. Did not ask for new PCC or Medicals.
> 
> ANZSCO	: 263111
> Visa Application : 14th Jul 16
> AHC EV Call to HR : 26th Jul (HR replied to email on 28th Jul)
> Grant: 9th Aug 2017.
> IED : 9th Nov 2017


Hello Alphainside,

Congrats on you Grant !


----------



## andreyx108b

alphainside said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Have been a silent member of the Forum, got my grant today. No CO contact ever. Application status was in "Received" until yesterday. Did not ask for new PCC or Medicals.
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 263111
> 
> Visa Application : 14th Jul 16
> 
> AHC EV Call to HR : 26th Jul (HR replied to email on 28th Jul)
> 
> Grant: 9th Aug 2017.
> 
> IED : 9th Nov 2017




Congratulations!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

pirates33 said:


> Got my grant yesterday! Thanks to this forum!
> 
> 
> 
> Application Lodged: 5 September 2016
> 
> Grant Received: 9 August 2017




Congratulations friend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

pirates33 said:


> Got my grant yesterday! Thanks to this forum!
> 
> Application Lodged: 5 September 2016
> Grant Received: 9 August 2017


Congratulations..


----------



## rvd

alphainside said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Have been a silent member of the Forum, got my grant today. No CO contact ever. Application status was in "Received" until yesterday. Did not ask for new PCC or Medicals.
> 
> ANZSCO	: 263111
> Visa Application : 14th Jul 16
> AHC EV Call to HR : 26th Jul (HR replied to email on 28th Jul)
> Grant: 9th Aug 2017.
> IED : 9th Nov 2017


Congratulations..


----------



## debeash

alphainside said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Have been a silent member of the Forum, got my grant today. No CO contact ever. Application status was in "Received" until yesterday. Did not ask for new PCC or Medicals.
> 
> ANZSCO: 263111
> Visa Application : 14th Jul 16
> AHC EV Call to HR : 26th Jul (HR replied to email on 28th Jul)
> Grant: 9th Aug 2017.
> IED : 9th Nov 2017


Congratulations...and best wishes for your new journey in life...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Congratulations to fellow forum members who got their grants after lodging in 2016. It gives a lot of confidence and hope to folks like me, waiting for the golden mail. It is nice to see people getting grants after more than a year or close to it without a CO contact atleast once. So folks getting worried about the CO contact window slipping and sliding forever, can be rest assured that nothing is abnormal and every case will have its due. Praying for all of us to get our grants. Godspeed !


----------



## sharma1981

*Application Status*

Hi

After lodging the VISA application the status in ImmiAccount shows as below

"This application has been received by the department and will be assessed."

Based on experience of members who got/waiting for grant, does this changes to something else when the "Assessment" is in progress OR just stays the same till the grant arrives?


----------



## NB

sharma1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> After lodging the VISA application the status in ImmiAccount shows as below
> 
> "This application has been received by the department and will be assessed."
> 
> Based on experience of members who got/waiting for grant, does this changes to something else when the "Assessment" is in progress OR just stays the same till the grant arrives?


I think you also lodged on 26th July 2017 ?


I also did and mine also shows received till now

Cheers


----------



## sharma1981

newbienz said:


> I think you also lodged on 26th July 2017 ?
> If so, your application has at least taken a step
> 
> I also did and yet mine only shows received till now
> 
> Cheers


I lodged one day after you Newbienz. And for me after logging to ImmiAccount it shows "Received" only.
When i click on "View Details" then i get the message i posted here. I think for you also it should be same. Just verify.


----------



## NB

sharma1981 said:


> I lodged one day after you Newbienz. And for me after logging to ImmiAccount it shows "Received" only.
> When i click on "View Details" then i get the message i posted here. I think for you also it should be same. Just verify.


I misread your post when i answered initially
I corrected it within a minute, but obviously you had already seen it

Anyways, mine is also in the RECEIVED state only

Health is cleared from Day 1

Cheers


----------



## sharma1981

newbienz said:


> I misread your post when i answered initially
> I corrected it within a minute, but obviously you had already seen it
> 
> Anyways, mine is also in the RECEIVED state only
> 
> Health is cleared from Day 1
> 
> Cheers


Yes that shows my speed to catch things 

Anyways hope this changes to "granted" soon


----------



## karan_y25

HI All, 

Is there anyone on this forum who is still waiting for grant from 2015.

Thanks


----------



## sharma1981

karan_y25 said:


> HI All,
> 
> Is there anyone on this forum who is still waiting for grant from 2015.
> 
> Thanks


You may be interested in the latest message here

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...309-100-visa-processing-time-frames-3251.html


----------



## Unemplyed

karan_y25 said:


> HI All,
> 
> Is there anyone on this forum who is still waiting for grant from 2015.
> 
> Thanks


I am still waiting for grant from 2015
After physical verification was happened in previous company more than two months


----------



## eabdollahi

*After VAC2*

Guys finally after 414 days I had a progress in my application, I have requested to pay VAC2 the day before yesterday, now how long it takes to get visa? does it means everything is finalized for my application?


----------



## bulop

sharma1981 said:


> You may be interested in the latest message here
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...309-100-visa-processing-time-frames-3251.html


I applied for 189 with my wife. so my wife's visa will be also 189 right ? I am the main applicant.


----------



## sharma1981

bulop said:


> I applied for 189 with my wife. so my wife's visa will be also 189 right ? I am the main applicant.


Yes. She will also get same visa


----------



## debeash

bulop said:


> I applied for 189 with my wife. so my wife's visa will be also 189 right ? I am the main applicant.


According to my understanding this is applicable only when you are applying for your partner separately after you have received your visa...but if you apply visa for your partner as dependent while processing your visa, then no need to worry both your visas will be 189 only.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

eabdollahi said:


> Guys finally after 414 days I had a progress in my application, I have requested to pay VAC2 the day before yesterday, now how long it takes to get visa? does it means everything is finalized for my application?


Almost certain; by seeing the last week DIBP seems to back to track so chances are very good to receive the grant soon


----------



## bulop

what is VAC2 ?

after we paid visa fee. is there anything we should also pay during the process ?


----------



## Mudassar_SM

bulop said:


> what is VAC2 ?
> 
> after we paid visa fee. is there anything we should also pay during the process ?


It is to paid when you cannot provide functional english proof for ur spouse.

Second installment of visa charges...


----------



## mebond007

qq

What to do if my work location building has changed.
e.g. building 3 to building 4 in the same area.

Do I need to upload an updated form80 or 1221?
OR
Can I just update the immi account under the link "Details of changes in circumstances".

Thanks.


----------



## rvd

mebond007 said:


> qq
> 
> What to do if my work location building has changed.
> e.g. building 3 to building 4 in the same area.
> 
> Do I need to upload an updated form80 or 1221?
> OR
> Can I just update the immi account under the link "Details of changes in circumstances".
> 
> Thanks.


I think updating of Form 80 and Form 1221 may lead to confusion about the proper version.

Better to update the immi account under the link "Details of changes in circumstances".


----------



## andreyx108b

mebond007 said:


> qq
> 
> What to do if my work location building has changed.
> e.g. building 3 to building 4 in the same area.
> 
> Do I need to upload an updated form80 or 1221?
> OR
> Can I just update the immi account under the link "Details of changes in circumstances".
> 
> Thanks.




Yes. You can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

mebond007 said:


> qq
> 
> What to do if my work location building has changed.
> e.g. building 3 to building 4 in the same area.
> 
> Do I need to upload an updated form80 or 1221?
> OR
> Can I just update the immi account under the link "Details of changes in circumstances".
> 
> Thanks.


Is contact number still valid? Try calling yourselfs on the number you provided and see.

I won't worry much about building change


----------



## vikaschandra

sharma1981 said:


> Is contact number still valid? Try calling yourselfs on the number you provided and see.
> 
> I won't worry much about building change


in my opinion it is better if the address change details are updated with DIBP this is important if the verification has not happened as any mislead to not being able to reach the employer might go against.


----------



## kapilarora4

*189 Granted!!!*

Dear fellow expats/aspirants,

I got 3 mails this morning with attached grant letters(pdf). It was a long wait but finally resulted in positive outcome. Below are some update on timelines. I will update the signature soon.

Visa Lodged : 20-Oct-2016.
Visa Granted : 17-Aug-2017(me wife and kid).
CO contact : once only (3-Nov-2016).
employment verification : none
Austalian High commision called : ( a week before grant- not sure on date)

My hearty thanks for all the moderators and fellows here who share all the helpful information on this portal that me from first step till now.

Best Regards,
Kaps


----------



## satban

kapilarora4 said:


> Dear fellow expats/aspirants,
> 
> I got 3 mails this morning with attached grant letters(pdf). It was a long wait but finally resulted in positive outcome. Below are some update on timelines............
> 
> Best Regards,
> Kaps


Many congratulations. Your response gives us hope in the fact that applications towards the end of 2016 are now being picked up. Hope to see many more in the coming week.

Good luck !!!


----------



## AIMS17

kapilarora4 said:


> Dear fellow expats/aspirants,
> 
> I got 3 mails this morning with attached grant letters(pdf). It was a long wait but finally resulted in positive outcome. Below are some update on timelines. I will update the signature soon.
> 
> Visa Lodged : 20-Oct-2016.
> Visa Granted : 17-Aug-2017(me wife and kid).
> CO contact : once only (3-Nov-2016).
> employment verification : none
> Austalian High commision called : ( a week before grant- not sure on date)
> 
> My hearty thanks for all the moderators and fellows here who share all the helpful information on this portal that me from first step till now.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Kaps


Congratulations!! So happy for you ...Do keep us posted about your big move.


----------



## bulop

That means they dont always do employment verification ? All my dics uploaded, in this case CO can still contact me ?


----------



## kapilarora4

*employment verification*



bulop said:


> That means they dont always do employment verification ? All my dics uploaded, in this case CO can still contact me ?


When Australian high commission called me all the question were around employment details. They did not contact the employment reference ( my manager) though for verification, which i though usually happens. They might have contacted my company address contact details(Head office - Bombay-India) that i filled in the visa application.

Best Regards,
Kaps


----------



## kapilarora4

As mentioned earlier, I got the grant today(17-Aug-2017). I need further help to understand process.

1. My last date of travel provided is 26-OCT-2017. This is very close to grant date(17-AUG-2017). Is there any procedure to request for extension. if yes how to do the same.

2.Do I need to take some mandatory action after the grant?

3. Is there any watsapp group of people travelling on PR that can help us collaborate in Australia(for helping each other with job,hotel,food or vacation etc.)

Many Thanks,
Kaps.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

kapilarora4 said:


> Dear fellow expats/aspirants,
> 
> I got 3 mails this morning with attached grant letters(pdf). It was a long wait but finally resulted in positive outcome. Below are some update on timelines. I will update the signature soon.
> 
> Visa Lodged : 20-Oct-2016.
> Visa Granted : 17-Aug-2017(me wife and kid).
> CO contact : once only (3-Nov-2016).
> employment verification : none
> Austalian High commision called : ( a week before grant- not sure on date)
> 
> My hearty thanks for all the moderators and fellows here who share all the helpful information on this portal that me from first step till now.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Kaps


Congratulations on your grant and it gives a lot of confidence for folks like me on staying positive. All the very best.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

kapilarora4 said:


> Dear fellow expats/aspirants,
> 
> 
> 
> I got 3 mails this morning with attached grant letters(pdf). It was a long wait but finally resulted in positive outcome. Below are some update on timelines. I will update the signature soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodged : 20-Oct-2016.
> 
> Visa Granted : 17-Aug-2017(me wife and kid).
> 
> CO contact : once only (3-Nov-2016).
> 
> employment verification : none
> 
> Austalian High commision called : ( a week before grant- not sure on date)
> 
> 
> 
> My hearty thanks for all the moderators and fellows here who share all the helpful information on this portal that me from first step till now.
> 
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Kaps




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

kapilarora4 said:


> Dear fellow expats/aspirants,
> 
> I got 3 mails this morning with attached grant letters(pdf). It was a long wait but finally resulted in positive outcome. Below are some update on timelines. I will update the signature soon.
> 
> Visa Lodged : 20-Oct-2016.
> Visa Granted : 17-Aug-2017(me wife and kid).
> CO contact : once only (3-Nov-2016).
> employment verification : none
> Austalian High commision called : ( a week before grant- not sure on date)
> 
> My hearty thanks for all the moderators and fellows here who share all the helpful information on this portal that me from first step till now.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Kaps


Congratulations!!!

Wishes for your new life...do share your experiences with kid's school and your move...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

kapilarora4 said:


> Dear fellow expats/aspirants,
> 
> I got 3 mails this morning with attached grant letters(pdf). It was a long wait but finally resulted in positive outcome. Below are some update on timelines. I will update the signature soon.
> 
> Visa Lodged : 20-Oct-2016.
> Visa Granted : 17-Aug-2017(me wife and kid).
> CO contact : once only (3-Nov-2016).
> employment verification : none
> Austalian High commision called : ( a week before grant- not sure on date)
> 
> My hearty thanks for all the moderators and fellows here who share all the helpful information on this portal that me from first step till now.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Kaps


Congratulations on the grant and best wishes for the move

What was the call from AHC about ?

Cheers


----------



## rvd

kapilarora4 said:


> As mentioned earlier, I got the grant today(17-Aug-2017). I need further help to understand process.
> 
> 1. My last date of travel provided is 26-OCT-2017. This is very close to grant date(17-AUG-2017). Is there any procedure to request for extension. if yes how to do the same.
> 
> 2.Do I need to take some mandatory action after the grant?
> 
> 3. Is there any watsapp group of people travelling on PR that can help us collaborate in Australia(for helping each other with job,hotel,food or vacation etc.)
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Kaps.


Congrats on your grant.

1. You can send request to CO immediately about IED, chances are there to waive off the IED. Get it before mid September.

2. No

3. There are few threads on forum as Melbourne and Sydney going gang. You may get information over there


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations !! 


kapilarora4 said:


> Dear fellow expats/aspirants,
> 
> I got 3 mails this morning with attached grant letters(pdf). It was a long wait but finally resulted in positive outcome. Below are some update on timelines. I will update the signature soon.
> 
> Visa Lodged : 20-Oct-2016.
> Visa Granted : 17-Aug-2017(me wife and kid).
> CO contact : once only (3-Nov-2016).
> employment verification : none
> Austalian High commision called : ( a week before grant- not sure on date)
> 
> My hearty thanks for all the moderators and fellows here who share all the helpful information on this portal that me from first step till now.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Kaps


----------



## nit6080405

*Query*

Hi All,

I've lodged my Visa on 16th Dec. 2016 through an agent and uploaded all required documents (including PCC,Medicals,RnR letters from Seniors e.t.c) by 7th Jan.2017.
My agent told me that the status of my application is in Received status till now and I've checked my previous company who confirmed that they did not get any verification email regarding my case till now.
So my concern is whether it is normal to be an application RECEIVED state after 8 months of lodgement date as we have not received any type of communication (CO allocation / commencement email/ request for more documents) at all.

I know that's a lot of questions but no communication from DIBP during this wait of 8 months has started to make me worried now.So any replies/answers to this query from Senior members will be highly appreciated. My point details are given below for reference.

Thanks in advance...

ANZ Code : 263111
Points : 70 (25+20+20+5)
Visa Lodge : 189 (16th Dec 2016)


----------



## sharma1981

nit6080405 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've lodged my Visa on 16th Dec. 2016 through an agent and uploaded all required documents (including PCC,Medicals,RnR letters from Seniors e.t.c) by 7th Jan.2017.
> My agent told me that the status of my application is in Received status till now and I've checked my previous company who confirmed that they did not get any verification email regarding my case till now.
> So my concern is whether it is normal to be an application RECEIVED state after 8 months of lodgement date as we have not received any type of communication (CO allocation / commencement email/ request for more documents) at all.
> 
> I know that's a lot of questions but no communication from DIBP during this wait of 8 months has started to make me worried now.So any replies/answers to this query from Senior members will be highly appreciated. My point details are given below for reference.
> 
> Thanks in advance...
> 
> ANZ Code : 263111
> Points : 70 (25+20+20+5)
> Visa Lodge : 189 (16th Dec 2016)


IMHO its pretty normal. Received status indicates that its with DIBP.
If you click further on application status then it will show message saying that "Application is received by DIBP and will be assessed". If thats the case then probably its in the wait queue. Some people had reported that after waiting for long time their received status , they received grant letter.
I understand that your wait has been long so you are bit disheartened. 

Did you try calling DIBP?


----------



## nit6080405

No I didn't due to increased time frames they've published for 189 subclass.
But I am thinking of asking my agent to drop a gentle reminder email on Monday probably as I am not anticipating any drop in waiting period published by them for at least next one month.


----------



## chramu23

nit6080405 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've lodged my Visa on 16th Dec. 2016 through an agent and uploaded all required documents (including PCC,Medicals,RnR letters from Seniors e.t.c) by 7th Jan.2017.
> My agent told me that the status of my application is in Received status till now and I've checked my previous company who confirmed that they did not get any verification email regarding my case till now.
> So my concern is whether it is normal to be an application RECEIVED state after 8 months of lodgement date as we have not received any type of communication (CO allocation / commencement email/ request for more documents) at all.
> 
> I know that's a lot of questions but no communication from DIBP during this wait of 8 months has started to make me worried now.So any replies/answers to this query from Senior members will be highly appreciated. My point details are given below for reference.
> 
> Thanks in advance...
> 
> ANZ Code : 263111
> Points : 70 (25+20+20+5)
> Visa Lodge : 189 (16th Dec 2016)


Nothing to worry it is pretty normal, I am in the same situation, Visa Lodged on 02 Dec 2016 and application is still in received state, on my request my agent sent an email inquiring about the status and the usual reply came from DIBP saying some applications take more time to get processed and that they can not commit/comment on the processing time. So all we can do is to wait for it.

Rgds.
Ram
Hope is a good thing, maybe the best of things, and no good thing ever dies.


----------



## kapilarora4

rvd said:


> Congrats on your grant.
> 
> 1. You can send request to CO immediately about IED, chances are there to waive off the IED. Get it before mid September.
> 
> 2. No
> 
> 3. There are few threads on forum as Melbourne and Sydney going gang. You may get information over there


Hi, 

Where can i find the email id of CO. or if it is the same one "[email protected]" that we used for comm earlier?

Thanks,
Kaps


----------



## kapilarora4

newbienz said:


> Congratulations on the grant and best wishes for the move
> 
> What was the call from AHC about ?
> 
> Cheers


I received the call from Indian AHC, and they told me that they need some info from me. They proceeded with asking question on the information that i provided in the visa application like, where i studied , when i completed graduation, where i am doing job now and where was i working earlier, what are my roles and responsibilities. what was the role when i started working in this organization and what it is now. Whom do i report to and what is his role etc. No detail checks for family only that who all will be travelling with you. straight forward question "NO interview type questions" like why you want to travel etc.

Some points to note.

* They were polite enough to make another call because network issues were there. I was worried that they might get frustrated but nothing like that happened.
* I recently switched my job and hence manager changed. I told her the same and apparently it did not affect my application.
* My manager too changed from what was mentioned in statutory declaration for work experience. I was asked the name of the manager on the call and I mistakenly mentioned the latest one without thinking that they might match it with the statutory declaration. Apparently this mistake too dint affect my application. 



All the best!!!
Kaps


----------



## sharma1981

kapilarora4 said:


> I received the call from Indian AHC, and they told me that they need some info from me. They proceeded with asking question on the information that i provided in the visa application like, where i studied , when i completed graduation, where i am doing job now and where was i working earlier, what are my roles and responsibilities. what was the role when i started working in this organization and what it is now. Whom do i report to and what is his role etc. No detail checks for family only that who all will be travelling with you. straight forward question "NO interview type questions" like why you want to travel etc.
> 
> Some points to note.
> 
> * They were polite enough to make another call because network issues were there. I was worried that they might get frustrated but nothing like that happened.
> * I recently switched my job and hence manager changed. I told her the same and apparently it did not affect my application.
> * My manager too changed from what was mentioned in statutory declaration for work experience. I was asked the name of the manager on the call and I mistakenly mentioned the latest one without thinking that they might match it with the statutory declaration. Apparently this mistake too dint affect my application.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best!!!
> Kaps


Best Wishes

Thanks for sharing your experience


----------



## rvd

kapilarora4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where can i find the email id of CO. or if it is the same one "[email protected]" that we used for comm earlier?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kaps


I hope so, you can use the same. On the hand you can include gsm office also such as [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## mandy2137

Guys,

Does Vetaassess accept PTE?

Thanks

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

mandy2137 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Does Vetaassess accept PTE?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


PTE requires at that time of EOI. For Vetassess it is not required at all.

For applying EOI and Australian visa PTE is accepted.


----------



## Rahul1809

Singapore PCC- hello folks , need urgent help . Is it mendatatory to have request letter from co to initiate a Singapore pcc . I am stuck


----------



## Mudassar_SM

Rahul1809 said:


> Singapore PCC- hello folks , need urgent help . Is it mendatatory to have request letter from co to initiate a Singapore pcc . I am stuck


Not needed.
I got using the ITA..


----------



## Unemplyed

Another dry day
When will department think about old file


----------



## Vickey Al

Hi All,

My friend applied for an assessment as Analyst Programmer. ACS rejected his application and suggested other codes such as Chief Information Officer, ICT Project Manager. The Chief Information Officer is included in the MLTSSL. But he could not find it in the occupational ceiling list. Can it he can apply for an 189 visa as a Chief Information Officer? 
A promt suggestion would be really helpful.

Thanks


----------



## NB

Vickey Al said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My friend applied for an assessment as Analyst Programmer. ACS rejected his application and suggested other codes such as Chief Information Officer, ICT Project Manager. The Chief Information Officer is included in the MLTSSL. But he could not find it in the occupational ceiling list. Can it he can apply for an 189 visa as a Chief Information Officer?
> A promt suggestion would be really helpful.
> 
> Thanks


I think the Anzsco code for Chief Information officer is 135111

Are you sure it's in MLTSSL ?

Recheck

Cheers


----------



## wlothar

Sabokkbal said:


> I am an international lawyer so my ANZSCO code is 271299 JUDICIAL AND OTHER LEGAL PROFESSIONALS NEC. I received the QLD nomination in 4 hours and yet to receive the grant


Hi! I'm a lawyer and professor in Brazil. Would you mind to give some information about your assessment by Vetassess? Is there any professional specialization needed for the assessment?


----------



## deepthipraman

Vickey Al said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My friend applied for an assessment as Analyst Programmer. ACS rejected his application and suggested other codes such as Chief Information Officer, ICT Project Manager. The Chief Information Officer is included in the MLTSSL. But he could not find it in the occupational ceiling list. Can it he can apply for an 189 visa as a Chief Information Officer?
> A promt suggestion would be really helpful.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Vickey as per info available in this site http://deltaimmigration.com.au/ICT-Project-Manager/135112.htm ICT Project manager category is not eligible for 189 visa. It is open only for 190 visa. Please check.


----------



## deepthipraman

Vickey Al said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My friend applied for an assessment as Analyst Programmer. ACS rejected his application and suggested other codes such as Chief Information Officer, ICT Project Manager. The Chief Information Officer is included in the MLTSSL. But he could not find it in the occupational ceiling list. Can it he can apply for an 189 visa as a Chief Information Officer?
> A promt suggestion would be really helpful.
> 
> Thanks


Chief information officer category is neither eligible for 189 nor 190 as per delta migration. http://deltaimmigration.com.au/Chief-Information-Officer/135111.htm 
You can easily check eligibility of occupations and state sponsorship details from delta migration site. Just Google (occupation name) delta migration i.e to check software engineer eligibility software engineer delta migration.


----------



## andreyx108b

rvd said:


> PTE requires at that time of EOI. For Vetassess it is not required at all.
> 
> For applying EOI and Australian visa PTE is accepted.


Just to add on to that: member is probably asking because some assessing bodies, as far as i recall need IELTS. For example EA is requiring English Language exam result, and EA only accepts IELTS. 

Other assessing bodies do not require, as far as i can recall.


----------



## kaju

andreyx108b said:


> Just to add on to that: member is probably asking because some assessing bodies, as far as i recall need IELTS. For example EA is requiring English Language exam result, and EA only accepts IELTS.
> 
> Other assessing bodies do not require, as far as i can recall.



_
From the 1st of November 2017, Engineers Australia will accept the Pearson’s Test of English Academic (PTE Academic).

The minimum acceptable score is 50 in each of the 4 modules of Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking.

The test result form must be less than 2 years old at the time of lodgement of the assessment application._


https://www.engineersaustralia.org....ion-Skills-Assessment/Migration-Announcements


----------



## Vickey Al

newbienz said:


> Vickey Al said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> My friend applied for an assessment as Analyst Programmer. ACS rejected his application and suggested other codes such as Chief Information Officer, ICT Project Manager. The Chief Information Officer is included in the MLTSSL. But he could not find it in the occupational ceiling list. Can it he can apply for an 189 visa as a Chief Information Officer?
> A promt suggestion would be really helpful.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Anzsco code for Chief Information officer is 135111
> 
> Are you sure it's in MLTSSL ?
> 
> Recheck
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Hi,

Thanks for the reply. Yes, this code is in the MLTSSL. With every invitation round, the occupation ceiling is updated. But it does not mention anything about this code. So, this makes me wonder, whether he can apply for 189 visa under this code or not.


----------



## NB

Vickey Al said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Yes, this code is in the MLTSSL. With every invitation round, the occupation ceiling is updated. But it does not mention anything about this code. So, this makes me wonder, whether he can apply for 189 visa under this code or not.


Can you give the link to the MLTSSL list which shows that this Anzsco code is in the list

Cheers


----------



## karan_y25

Form 815

Asked to fill form 815. I dont have any contact in australia as of now. What is to be filled in question no 4 i.e Contact details in australia. 

Please don't guess and share answer if anyone has filled form 815.

Thanks


----------



## karan_y25

karan_y25 said:


> Form 815
> 
> Asked to fill form 815. I dont have any contact in australia as of now. What is to be filled in question no 4 i.e Contact details in australia.
> 
> Please don't guess and share answer if anyone has filled form 815.
> 
> Thanks



Please suggest.

Thanks


----------



## kaju

karan_y25 said:


> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks


Just put in "None available yet - will advise local contact information to BUPA when I arrive in Australia" or words to that effect.


----------



## rvd

andreyx108b said:


> Just to add on to that: member is probably asking because some assessing bodies, as far as i recall need IELTS. For example EA is requiring English Language exam result, and EA only accepts IELTS.
> 
> Other assessing bodies do not require, as far as i can recall.


ACS does not required English language assessment that is why got confused.

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Rafai

andreyx108b said:


> rvd said:
> 
> 
> 
> PTE requires at that time of EOI. For Vetassess it is not required at all.
> 
> For applying EOI and Australian visa PTE is accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> Just to add on to that: member is probably asking because some assessing bodies, as far as i recall need IELTS. For example EA is requiring English Language exam result, and EA only accepts IELTS.
> 
> Other assessing bodies do not require, as far as i can recall.
Click to expand...

EA accepts TOEFL as well. That is how I applied.


----------



## andreyx108b

Rafai said:


> EA accepts TOEFL as well. That is how I applied.


Oh i see, i was not aware at all, always assumed IELTS  thank you!


----------



## guru1234

Hi Anyone got visa in mechanical engineer category?. I am waiting Since Oct2016.
I Dropped an email in May , they said it is in process. after that nothing..


----------



## NB

guru1234 said:


> Hi Anyone got visa in mechanical engineer category?. I am waiting Since Oct2016.


You are waiting for an invite or for a grant ?

Cheers


----------



## guru1234

grant..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## NB

guru1234 said:


> Hi Anyone got visa in mechanical engineer category?. I am waiting Since Oct2016.
> I Dropped an email in May , they said it is in process. after that nothing..


I think your application is in the sweet spot for grant 

Hope you get it soon

Cheers


----------



## srik46

guru1234 said:


> Hi Anyone got visa in mechanical engineer category?. I am waiting Since Oct2016.
> 
> I Dropped an email in May , they said it is in process. after that nothing..




Hello I had applied on 16th October 2016. I dropped an email to [email protected] like 3 weeks ago but I got a reply 'YOUR EMAIL HAS BEEN RECEIVED'. Other than that I have not yet received any notification. 
Waiting for grant or some news. Don't know when will it come. 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
CO Contacted


----------



## deepthipraman

guru1234 said:


> Hi Anyone got visa in mechanical engineer category?. I am waiting Since Oct2016.
> I Dropped an email in May , they said it is in process. after that nothing..


Hi guru,
How many CO contacts have you got and when?? Also, when during October have you lodged visa. Is your CO team Adelaide or Brisbane??


----------



## srik46

newbienz said:


> I think your application is in the sweet spot for grant
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get it soon
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




How do you say that ? 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
CO Contacted


----------



## chumashankar

guru1234 said:


> Hi Anyone got visa in mechanical engineer category?. I am waiting Since Oct2016.
> I Dropped an email in May , they said it is in process. after that nothing..


No contact from CO, No grant waiting killing :frusty:


----------



## sharma1981

chumashankar said:


> No contact from CO, No grant waiting killing :frusty:


What were the 2 CO contacts for?


----------



## andreyx108b

guru1234 said:


> Hi Anyone got visa in mechanical engineer category?. I am waiting Since Oct2016.
> I Dropped an email in May , they said it is in process. after that nothing..


Grants, don't really follow preferences based on the anzsco, other criteria play a role.


----------



## andreyx108b

srik46 said:


> How do you say that ?
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> CO Contacted


You have lodged quite a while ago, the longer you wait the higher chance of soon to come grant


----------



## srik46

andreyx108b said:


> You have lodged quite a while ago, the longer you wait the higher chance of soon to come grant




Hope your theory works ! 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
CO Contacted


----------



## andreyx108b

srik46 said:


> Hope your theory works !
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> CO Contacted


oh no, not a theory, fact, the longer you wait, the closer you are, day by day, there are no people who are waiting indefinitely 


:tea:


----------



## srik46

andreyx108b said:


> oh no, not a theory, fact, the longer you wait, the closer you are, day by day, there are no people who are waiting indefinitely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tea:




Really thanks for your message. It's kinda reassuring. I will continue to wait for that golden day. I wish it comes soon. ! 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
CO Contacted


----------



## guru1234

newbienz said:


> I think your application is in the sweet spot for grant
> 
> Hope you get it soon
> 
> Cheers


Thanks newbienz for your wishes.. I Hope your words come true as soon as possible.ray:


----------



## guru1234

srik46 said:


> Hello I had applied on 16th October 2016. I dropped an email to [email protected] like 3 weeks ago but I got a reply 'YOUR EMAIL HAS BEEN RECEIVED'. Other than that I have not yet received any notification.
> Waiting for grant or some news. Don't know when will it come.
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> CO Contacted


I had applied in 19th October, I have dropped email, In respond I got my application is in process, once ready for finalization we will inform you. I got this email in May.


----------



## guru1234

deepthipraman said:


> Hi guru,
> How many CO contacts have you got and when?? Also, when during October have you lodged visa. Is your CO team Adelaide or Brisbane??


I had applied in 19th October, I have dropped email, In respond I got my application is in process, once ready for finalization we will inform you. I got this email in May.
only one co contact in November, case is with Adelaide.


----------



## guru1234

andreyx108b said:


> Grants, don't really follow preferences based on the anzsco, other criteria play a role.


Hi Andrey, I have logged on 19th Oct with 60points , One co contact only, What other criteria they are fulfilling, Its been a year.. wait is really much.

ray:


----------



## guru1234

srik46 said:


> Really thanks for your message. It's kinda reassuring. I will continue to wait for that golden day. I wish it comes soon. !
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> CO Contacted


same here..


----------



## andreyx108b

guru1234 said:


> Hi Andrey, I have logged on 19th Oct with 60points , One co contact only, What other criteria they are fulfilling, Its been a year.. wait is really much.
> 
> ray:


usually, the factors are: nationality, criminal/background history, employment verification, especially time consuming: external checks (don't ask me what it involves, i will just speculate)


----------



## guru1234

andreyx108b said:


> usually, the factors are: nationality, criminal/background history, employment verification, especially time consuming: external checks (don't ask me what it involves, i will just speculate)


Thanks..


----------



## randhir510

any grant under accountant category .....???


----------



## Maverick_VJ

randhir510 said:


> any grant under accountant category .....???


Immitracker reported one grant today for General Accountant occupation code from South Africa lodged on 14/07/2017. From your timeline, it suggests that you will also soon be in line for the Grant. All the best.


----------



## randhir510

Maverick_VJ said:


> Immitracker reported one grant today for General Accountant occupation code from South Africa lodged on 14/07/2017. From your timeline, it suggests that you will also soon be in line for the Grant. All the best.


Thanks for such a nice words and wishes ... I am hoping the same and have my finger crossed :fingerscrossed: ray:


----------



## vibhu1310

andreyx108b said:


> oh no, not a theory, fact, the longer you wait, the closer you are, day by day, there are no people who are waiting indefinitely
> 
> 
> :tea:


I wish it is true since I have been waiting since Nov 2015 . Got a glimmer of hope when on 23 June 2017 they asked to redo medical and police clearance.

Not sure when this pain is going to end . Any idea what's the worst record for a grant is ??


----------



## NB

vibhu1310 said:


> I wish it is true since I have been waiting since Nov 2015 . Got a glimmer of hope when on 23 June 2017 they asked to redo medical and police clearance.
> 
> Not sure when this pain is going to end . Any idea what's the worst record for a grant is ??


Is it really Nov 2015 or Nov 2016 ?
If Nov 2015, then I think you would be a contender for the top delayed record

Cheers


----------



## vibhu1310

newbienz said:


> Is it really Nov 2015 or Nov 2016 ?
> If Nov 2015, then I think you would be a contender for the top delayed record
> 
> Cheers


 Yup no typo .. It's Nov 2015


----------



## Maverick_VJ

vibhu1310 said:


> Yup no typo .. It's Nov 2015


One off cases do have these delays and I completely empathize with your case. However, as the CO contacted you in 2017 recently, it means then there is a ray of hope and is being serviced. Do not lose hope as the delay depends on a lot of things like ANZCO code, documentation (i am not sure in your case),experience points (noticed that people who have 10 points and above are subjected to rigorous EV along with dependency on whether the organization is a MNC or a SMB/SME Or a Startup) among other things.

Do not compare your case with others as every case is independent. Hopefully, you will hear good news. All the best.


----------



## abrahamraju

I can see lots of grants reported today but relatively less for the ones from 2016 :-(


----------



## Maverick_VJ

abrahamraju said:


> I can see lots of grants reported today but relatively less for the ones from 2016 :-(


4 cases of 2016 were granted as per Immitracker, so it does mean that backlogs too are being serviced.


----------



## abrahamraju

Maverick_VJ said:


> abrahamraju said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see lots of grants reported today but relatively less for the ones from 2016 :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 4 cases of 2016 were granted as per Immitracker, so it does mean that backlogs too are being serviced.
Click to expand...

Thanks maverick.. A glimmer of hope.. But the wait continues


----------



## Dejavusick

Hi Guys ... after lot of waiting, finally i got my Grant today. :yo:

Thanks all for your help and all the best to all who are waiting for grant. 

My timeline:
190 Vic - 261112- System Analyst
Visa Applied: 9th Jan 17
CO Contact - 16th Jan 17
AHC interview - 16 July 17
Grant 4th Sept :yo:


----------



## sharma1981

Dejavusick said:


> Hi Guys ... after lot of waiting, finally i got my Grant today. :yo:
> 
> Thanks all for your help and all the best to all who are waiting for grant.
> 
> My timeline:
> 190 Vic - 261112- System Analyst
> Visa Applied: 9th Jan 17
> CO Contact - 16th Jan 17
> AHC interview - 16 July 17
> Grant 4th Sept :yo:


Congrats


----------



## andreyx108b

Dejavusick said:


> Hi Guys ... after lot of waiting, finally i got my Grant today. :yo:
> 
> Thanks all for your help and all the best to all who are waiting for grant.
> 
> My timeline:
> 190 Vic - 261112- System Analyst
> Visa Applied: 9th Jan 17
> CO Contact - 16th Jan 17
> AHC interview - 16 July 17
> Grant 4th Sept :yo:


Congrats!!!


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Dejavusick said:


> Hi Guys ... after lot of waiting, finally i got my Grant today. :yo:
> 
> Thanks all for your help and all the best to all who are waiting for grant.
> 
> My timeline:
> 190 Vic - 261112- System Analyst
> Visa Applied: 9th Jan 17
> CO Contact - 16th Jan 17
> AHC interview - 16 July 17
> Grant 4th Sept :yo:


Hearty Congratulations and all the best mate in your OZ endeavors.


----------



## abrahamraju

4 cases of 2016 were granted as per Immitracker, so it does mean that backlogs too are being serviced.[/QUOTE]

4 out of some 50 today..


----------



## abrahamraju

6 so far today and all March 2017


----------



## vibhu1310

Maverick_VJ said:


> One off cases do have these delays and I completely empathize with your case. However, as the CO contacted you in 2017 recently, it means then there is a ray of hope and is being serviced. Do not lose hope as the delay depends on a lot of things like ANZCO code, documentation (i am not sure in your case),experience points (noticed that people who have 10 points and above are subjected to rigorous EV along with dependency on whether the organization is a MNC or a SMB/SME Or a Startup) among other things.
> 
> Do not compare your case with others as every case is independent. Hopefully, you will hear good news. All the best.


Finally got the golden ticket . IED 10 July 2018 

Visa Lodge :- Nov 2015
Visa Grant :- 5 Sep 2017
IED :- 10 July 2018


----------



## mebond007

*Got grant!!!*

Finally Got my grant yesterday!!!

Don;t know if PCC expiration has anything to do with it.
My India PCC expired on 31st Aug 2017 and US FBI on 28th Aug 2017. (Assuming one year validity).


ANZSCO Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
Applied: 21st Nov. 2016
CO contact for addition info(medicals, 80, 1221, US state PCC): 29th Nov. 2016
Everything provided: 19th Dec. 2016
Grant: 4th Sep. 2017
IED: 29th Nov. 2017


----------



## rvd

mebond007 said:


> Finally Got my grant yesterday!!!
> 
> Don;t know if PCC expiration has anything to do with it.
> My India PCC expired on 31st Aug 2017 and US FBI on 28th Aug 2017. (Assuming one year validity).
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Applied: 21st Nov. 2016
> CO contact for addition info(medicals, 80, 1221, US state PCC): 29th Nov. 2016
> Everything provided: 19th Dec. 2016
> Grant: 4th Sep. 2017
> IED: 29th Nov. 2017


Congratulations and all the best..


----------



## rvd

vibhu1310 said:


> Finally got the golden ticket . IED 10 July 2018
> 
> Visa Lodge :- Nov 2015
> Visa Grant :- 5 Sep 2017
> IED :- 10 July 2018


Many congratulations.. Finally your patience won.. All the best..


----------



## rvd

Dejavusick said:


> Hi Guys ... after lot of waiting, finally i got my Grant today. :yo:
> 
> Thanks all for your help and all the best to all who are waiting for grant.
> 
> My timeline:
> 190 Vic - 261112- System Analyst
> Visa Applied: 9th Jan 17
> CO Contact - 16th Jan 17
> AHC interview - 16 July 17
> Grant 4th Sept :yo:


Congratulations and all the best..


----------



## deepthipraman

Most of the grants are issued only by Adelaide team. Brisbane isn't issuing much. Is there any mechanical engineers with Brisbane CO team who have got grant this September??


----------



## guru1234

Hi All Got the grant today.. I am very happy.. 

First of all thanks to god 
then to my consultant.. then Australia guys who provided go ahead.. and all included you all guys who gave support to all who are waiting since long..

I pray to god who all are waiting get their grants soon, because I know how wait kills but believe me who all are in line will get their grants soon.

Thanks to all..


----------



## guru1234

congratss to all who got their grants......


----------



## debeash

guru1234 said:


> Hi All Got the grant today.. I am very happy..
> 
> First of all thanks to god
> then to my consultant.. then Australia guys who provided go ahead.. and all included you all guys who gave support to all who are waiting since long..
> 
> I pray to god who all are waiting get their grants soon, because I know how wait kills but believe me who all are in line will get their grants soon.
> 
> Thanks to all..


Congratulations!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sursrk

guru1234 said:


> Hi All Got the grant today.. I am very happy..
> 
> First of all thanks to god
> then to my consultant.. then Australia guys who provided go ahead.. and all included you all guys who gave support to all who are waiting since long..
> 
> I pray to god who all are waiting get their grants soon, because I know how wait kills but believe me who all are in line will get their grants soon.
> 
> Thanks to all..


Congrats mate..
U must be rocking now  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepthipraman

guru1234 said:


> Hi All Got the grant today.. I am very happy..
> 
> First of all thanks to god
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then to my consultant.. then Australia guys who provided go ahead.. and all included you all guys who gave support to all who are waiting since long..
> 
> I pray to god who all are waiting get their grants soon, because I know how wait kills but believe me who all are in line will get their grants soon.
> 
> Thanks to all..


Congrats Guru..  can you please share your complete timeline


----------



## rvd

guru1234 said:


> Hi All Got the grant today.. I am very happy..
> 
> First of all thanks to god
> then to my consultant.. then Australia guys who provided go ahead.. and all included you all guys who gave support to all who are waiting since long..
> 
> I pray to god who all are waiting get their grants soon, because I know how wait kills but believe me who all are in line will get their grants soon.
> 
> Thanks to all..


Many Congratulations and All the bets


----------



## sharma1981

guru1234 said:


> Hi All Got the grant today.. I am very happy..
> 
> First of all thanks to god
> then to my consultant.. then Australia guys who provided go ahead.. and all included you all guys who gave support to all who are waiting since long..
> 
> I pray to god who all are waiting get their grants soon, because I know how wait kills but believe me who all are in line will get their grants soon.
> 
> Thanks to all..


Congrats


----------



## guru1234

deepthipraman said:


> Congrats Guru..  can you please share your complete timeline


I have applied as mechanical engineer, in 16 October 2016, 
got co contact 2 November ,2016

after that I dropped email in may in response I got application is under process and checks going on.. 
today 4th September got visa and last entry date is 18 january,2018.:yo:


----------



## Maverick_VJ

vibhu1310 said:


> Finally got the golden ticket . IED 10 July 2018
> 
> Visa Lodge :- Nov 2015
> Visa Grant :- 5 Sep 2017
> IED :- 10 July 2018


Very happy for you, as yesterday itself you were a bit disappointed and that is the beauty of life. Cheers mate and have a great life ahead.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

guru1234 said:


> I have applied as mechanical engineer, in 16 October 2016,
> got co contact 2 November ,2016
> 
> after that I dropped email in may in response I got application is under process and checks going on..
> today 4th September got visa and last entry date is 18 january,2018.:yo:


Congratulations. All the best.


----------



## andreyx108b

guru1234 said:


> Hi All Got the grant today.. I am very happy..
> 
> 
> 
> First of all thanks to god
> 
> then to my consultant.. then Australia guys who provided go ahead.. and all included you all guys who gave support to all who are waiting since long..
> 
> 
> 
> I pray to god who all are waiting get their grants soon, because I know how wait kills but believe me who all are in line will get their grants soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all..




Congrats!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdilshad

vibhu1310 said:


> Maverick_VJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> One off cases do have these delays and I completely empathize with your case. However, as the CO contacted you in 2017 recently, it means then there is a ray of hope and is being serviced. Do not lose hope as the delay depends on a lot of things like ANZCO code, documentation (i am not sure in your case),experience points (noticed that people who have 10 points and above are subjected to rigorous EV along with dependency on whether the organization is a MNC or a SMB/SME Or a Startup) among other things.
> 
> Do not compare your case with others as every case is independent. Hopefully, you will hear good news. All the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got the golden ticket . IED 10 July 2018
> 
> Visa Lodge :- Nov 2015
> Visa Grant :- 5 Sep 2017
> IED :- 10 July 2018
Click to expand...

Hello,
Congrats .... May I know was there any specific reason for the delay? Example:baby born


----------



## kaushaltrvd

:yo: Congratulations.......

Waiting for my turn....




guru1234 said:


> Hi All Got the grant today.. I am very happy..
> 
> First of all thanks to god
> then to my consultant.. then Australia guys who provided go ahead.. and all included you all guys who gave support to all who are waiting since long..
> 
> I pray to god who all are waiting get their grants soon, because I know how wait kills but believe me who all are in line will get their grants soon.
> 
> Thanks to all..


----------



## srik46

guru1234 said:


> I have applied as mechanical engineer, in 16 October 2016,
> 
> got co contact 2 November ,2016
> 
> 
> 
> after that I dropped email in may in response I got application is under process and checks going on..
> 
> today 4th September got visa and last entry date is 18 january,2018.:yo:




I had applied on the very same day. I am wondering why I haven't received mine. 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
CO Contacted


----------



## NB

srik46 said:


> I had applied on the very same day. I am wondering why I haven't received mine.
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> CO Contacted


You cannot compare the processing time between 2 applicants even if both are having the same Anzsco code

The processing time mainly depends on the strength of the documents you have submitted, how well,you have presented it, and the complexity of the case

Cheers


----------



## deepthipraman

srik46 said:


> guru1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied as mechanical engineer, in 16 October 2016,
> 
> got co contact 2 November ,2016
> 
> 
> 
> after that I dropped email in may in response I got application is under process and checks going on..
> 
> today 4th September got visa and last entry date is 18 january,2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had applied on the very same day. I am wondering why I haven't received mine.
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> CO Contacted
Click to expand...

Guru's CO team is Adelaide. That could be a reason too.


----------



## in.kawal

Congrats to all who are getting the grant 

I have applied on 7th Oct 2016. So far only one contact from CO after 11 days of submitting my application and submitted all requested docs on 15th Nov 2016. I really don't know what is causing the delay . Its been 334 days and now the wait is killing us. I have applied through an agent. 

Developer Programmer - 261312
Points - 65


----------



## Rajnath27

in.kawal said:


> Congrats to all who are getting the grant
> 
> I have applied on 7th Oct 2016. So far only one contact from CO after 11 days of submitting my application and submitted all requested docs on 15th Nov 2016. I really don't know what is causing the delay . Its been 334 days and now the wait is killing us. I have applied through an agent.
> 
> Developer Programmer - 261312
> Points - 65


Pray that you will get it soon 

Best regards,
Raj


----------



## Jacobann

in.kawal said:


> Congrats to all who are getting the grant
> 
> I have applied on 7th Oct 2016. So far only one contact from CO after 11 days of submitting my application and submitted all requested docs on 15th Nov 2016. I really don't know what is causing the delay . Its been 334 days and now the wait is killing us. I have applied through an agent.
> 
> Developer Programmer - 261312
> Points - 65


Same here! 
Lodged on 22nd Oct 2016
1st CO contact on Nov 1, 2016 for PCC and Medical
2nd CO contact on Dec 8, 2016 for additional document
As far as I know , no employment verification yet..


----------



## rvd

in.kawal said:


> Congrats to all who are getting the grant
> 
> I have applied on 7th Oct 2016. So far only one contact from CO after 11 days of submitting my application and submitted all requested docs on 15th Nov 2016. I really don't know what is causing the delay . Its been 334 days and now the wait is killing us. I have applied through an agent.
> 
> Developer Programmer - 261312
> Points - 65


You will get yours in this month.. Best wishes..

I hope most of the applicants waiting for a longer period will get in Sep and Oct..


----------



## kaushaltrvd

Hi all....With god's grace and blessings from my parents, today I got my golden ticket after a long and tiring wait of 300 days. My timeline is as follows:

EOI: 22nd Sept2016
Invitation: 27th Sept 2016
Visa Applied: 17th Oct
All documents uploaded 
Employment verification: 1st week of July 17
Grant: 6th Sept 2017
Direct grant
IED: 6th Dec 2017.

Thank you all for sharing such wonderful lines on this forum that helped us to gain strength.

May all my peers from 2016 get their grants soon.


----------



## Himadri

kaushaltrvd said:


> Hi all....With god's grace and blessings from my parents, today I got my golden ticket after a long and tiring wait of 300 days. My timeline is as follows:
> 
> EOI: 22nd Sept2016
> Invitation: 27th Sept 2016
> Visa Applied: 17th Oct
> All documents uploaded
> Employment verification: 1st week of July 17
> Grant: 6th Sept 2017
> Direct grant
> IED: 6th Dec 2017.
> 
> Thank you all for sharing such wonderful lines on this forum that helped us to gain strength.
> 
> May all my peers from 2016 get their grants soon.




Congratulations buddy ! Enjoy the day and all the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AIMS17

kaushaltrvd said:


> Hi all....With god's grace and blessings from my parents, today I got my golden ticket after a long and tiring wait of 300 days. My timeline is as follows:
> 
> EOI: 22nd Sept2016
> Invitation: 27th Sept 2016
> Visa Applied: 17th Oct
> All documents uploaded
> Employment verification: 1st week of July 17
> Grant: 6th Sept 2017
> Direct grant
> IED: 6th Dec 2017.
> 
> Thank you all for sharing such wonderful lines on this forum that helped us to gain strength.
> 
> May all my peers from 2016 get their grants soon.


Many Congratulations to you !


----------



## Mudassar_SM

Hi Folks,

I sincerely pray for all the aspirants who lodged in 2016 - May the Almighty bless u all with your well-deserved grants.

@Maverick_VJ - Hope u post ur grant news soon....Gd luck.


----------



## kaushaltrvd

Thanks a lot...


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I sincerely pray for all the aspirants who lodged in 2016 - May the Almighty bless u all with your well-deserved grants.
> 
> @Maverick_VJ - Hope u post ur grant news soon....Gd luck.


Thank you for your wishes and prayers Mudassar bhai. The wait still continues...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rvd

kaushaltrvd said:


> Hi all....With god's grace and blessings from my parents, today I got my golden ticket after a long and tiring wait of 300 days. My timeline is as follows:
> 
> EOI: 22nd Sept2016
> Invitation: 27th Sept 2016
> Visa Applied: 17th Oct
> All documents uploaded
> Employment verification: 1st week of July 17
> Grant: 6th Sept 2017
> Direct grant
> IED: 6th Dec 2017.
> 
> Thank you all for sharing such wonderful lines on this forum that helped us to gain strength.
> 
> May all my peers from 2016 get their grants soon.



Congratulations and all the best..


----------



## Maverick_VJ

kaushaltrvd said:


> Hi all....With god's grace and blessings from my parents, today I got my golden ticket after a long and tiring wait of 300 days. My timeline is as follows:
> 
> EOI: 22nd Sept2016
> Invitation: 27th Sept 2016
> Visa Applied: 17th Oct
> All documents uploaded
> Employment verification: 1st week of July 17
> Grant: 6th Sept 2017
> Direct grant
> IED: 6th Dec 2017.
> 
> Thank you all for sharing such wonderful lines on this forum that helped us to gain strength.
> 
> May all my peers from 2016 get their grants soon.


Congratulations Buddy ! All the very best.


----------



## kaushaltrvd

Thanks buddy...




rvd said:


> Congratulations and all the best..


----------



## kaushaltrvd

Thank you so much buddy. I sincerely feel that tomorrow will be your day.....All the very best. 



Maverick_VJ said:


> Congratulations Buddy ! All the very best.


----------



## debeash

kaushaltrvd said:


> Hi all....With god's grace and blessings from my parents, today I got my golden ticket after a long and tiring wait of 300 days. My timeline is as follows:
> 
> EOI: 22nd Sept2016
> Invitation: 27th Sept 2016
> Visa Applied: 17th Oct
> All documents uploaded
> Employment verification: 1st week of July 17
> Grant: 6th Sept 2017
> Direct grant
> IED: 6th Dec 2017.
> 
> Thank you all for sharing such wonderful lines on this forum that helped us to gain strength.
> 
> May all my peers from 2016 get their grants soon.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## staokeer

Maverick_VJ said:


> Congratulations Buddy ! All the very best.


Hi Maverick,

My timelines are almost same as yours.

In your signature you have mentioned HR call, is it employment verification and did they call you or your employer ?

Staokeer


----------



## Maverick_VJ

staokeer said:


> Hi Maverick,
> 
> My timelines are almost same as yours.
> 
> In your signature you have mentioned HR call, is it employment verification and did they call you or your employer ?
> 
> Staokeer


Hello Mate,

Yes, it was a call from AHC to me on 27th July while my HR received the call on 28th July. Hopefully our wait ends soon. All the best brother and wish for speedy grants to all of us.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## srik46

Maverick_VJ said:


> Thank you for your wishes and prayers Mudassar bhai. The wait still continues...:fingerscrossed:




Hope god gives the 2016 aspirants a miracle! It really is tough for us. I m personally finding it as a great challenge in my life!! 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
CO Contacted


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Plz suggest with the document list required for Visa filing under 189.


----------



## AIMS17

srik46 said:


> Maverick_VJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your wishes and prayers Mudassar bhai. The wait still continues...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Waited ONE full year after lodging application on 8 September 16.
> Feel like screaming...GRANT
> After first Co contact waited till January very hopefully to see grant mail. Checked immi account, email several times a day. February March were crucial as the company office I was working with closed down and moving jobs which included changing school for children visa expenditure was a big decision. Each step was difficult, especially with the idea that my grant was round the corner. But ..it did not happen! JUNE I came to know that there was a verification call to my previous employer. This gave some ray of hope once again. JULY there was a second CO contact asking for UAE PCC and updated Form 80. I was elated as I submitted all of above thinking now surely after second contact at the max 28 days plus I should see the grant mail.Had high hopes from September first week.
> I know that it's certain that I will get a PR grant but just want this wait to get over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope god gives the 2016 aspirants a miracle! It really is tough for us. I m personally finding it as a great challenge in my life!!
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> CO Contacted
Click to expand...


----------



## AIMS17

srik46 said:


> Maverick_VJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your wishes and prayers Mudassar bhai. The wait still continues...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quot
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> CO Contacted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIMS17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> srik46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maverick_VJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your wishes and prayers Mudassar bhai. The wait still continues...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Waited ONE full year after lodging application on 8 September 16.
> Feel like screaming...GRANT
> After first Co contact waited till January very hopefully to see grant mail. Checked immi account, email several times a day. February March were crucial as the company office I was working with closed down and moving jobs which included changing school for children visa expenditure was a big decision. Each step was difficult, especially with the idea that my grant was round the corner. But ..it did not happen! JUNE I came to know that there was a verification call to my previous employer. This gave some ray of hope once again. JULY there was a second CO contact asking for UAE PCC and updated Form 80. I was elated as I submitted all of above thinking now surely after second contact at the max 28 days plus I should see the grant mail.Had high hopes from September first week.
> I know that it's certain that I will get a PR grant but just want this wait to get over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Maverick_VJ

AIMS17 said:


> srik46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIMS17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> srik46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maverick_VJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your wishes and prayers Mudassar bhai. The wait still continues...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Waited ONE full year after lodging application on 8 September 16.
> Feel like screaming...GRANT
> After first Co contact waited till January very hopefully to see grant mail. Checked immi account, email several times a day. February March were crucial as the company office I was working with closed down and moving jobs which included changing school for children visa expenditure was a big decision. Each step was difficult, especially with the idea that my grant was round the corner. But ..it did not happen! JUNE I came to know that there was a verification call to my previous employer. This gave some ray of hope once again. JULY there was a second CO contact asking for UAE PCC and updated Form 80. I was elated as I submitted all of above thinking now surely after second contact at the max 28 days plus I should see the grant mail.Had high hopes from September first week.
> I know that it's certain that I will get a PR grant but just want this wait to get over.
> 
> 
> 
> Brother ! It is round the corner for you, just do not lose hope and all these travails are going to see a happy end soon. Just hang in there mate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## srik46

I hope some 2016 mechanical engineers get grants this week. Especially from Brisbane. DEAR GOD PLEASE MAKE MY WISH COME TRUE! 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
CO Contacted


----------



## deepthipraman

srik46 said:


> I hope some 2016 mechanical engineers get grants this week. Especially from Brisbane. DEAR GOD PLEASE MAKE MY WISH COME TRUE!
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> CO Contacted



May your wish come true srik46 !! Let all 2016 mechanical engineers get grant this week.


----------



## Jack2Aus

Visa 189 ANZSCO Code: 263111 Computer and Network Engineer
Hello,

Finally the wait for the grant is over.. Yahoooo!! . Our entire family got the grant on 4th Sep 2017. Thanks for all the folks and the entire forum who have supported us during the long wait. We prey for those who are waiting for their grants and hope their grants are on the way as well shortly.

IELTS: 23 Nov 2016 (R:7.5,W:7.0,L:7.0,S:7.0)
EOI submitted: 16 FEB 2016 ( 60 pts )
Invite: 09 Mar 2016
Visa lodged : 26 April 2016
CO 1st contact: 03 May 2016 (Form80,PCC, Medical,Spouse's English)
(Form80,PCC, Medical,Spouse's English) All docs uploaded : 26 May 2016
Grant : Sep 04, 2017.


----------



## debeash

Jack2Aus said:


> Visa 189 ANZSCO Code: 263111 Computer and Network Engineer
> Hello,
> 
> Finally the wait for the grant is over.. Yahoooo!! . Our entire family got the grant on 4th Sep 2017. Thanks for all the folks and the entire forum who have supported us during the long wait. We prey for those who are waiting for their grants and hope their grants are on the way as well shortly.
> 
> IELTS: 23 Nov 2016 (R:7.5,W:7.0,L:7.0,S:7.0)
> EOI submitted: 16 FEB 2016 ( 60 pts )
> Invite: 09 Mar 2016
> Visa lodged : 26 April 2016
> CO 1st contact: 03 May 2016 (Form80,PCC, Medical,Spouse's English)
> (Form80,PCC, Medical,Spouse's English) All docs uploaded : 26 May 2016
> Grant : Sep 04, 2017.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad_english

Jack2Aus said:


> Visa 189 ANZSCO Code: 263111 Computer and Network Engineer
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the wait for the grant is over.. Yahoooo!! . Our entire family got the grant on 4th Sep 2017. Thanks for all the folks and the entire forum who have supported us during the long wait. We prey for those who are waiting for their grants and hope their grants are on the way as well shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS: 23 Nov 2016 (R:7.5,W:7.0,L:7.0,S:7.0)
> 
> EOI submitted: 16 FEB 2016 ( 60 pts )
> 
> Invite: 09 Mar 2016
> 
> Visa lodged : 26 April 2016
> 
> CO 1st contact: 03 May 2016 (Form80,PCC, Medical,Spouse's English)
> 
> (Form80,PCC, Medical,Spouse's English) All docs uploaded : 26 May 2016
> 
> Grant : Sep 04, 2017.



Really long wait. 
Congratulations and best wishes for your future endeavours.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Jack2Aus said:


> Visa 189 ANZSCO Code: 263111 Computer and Network Engineer
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the wait for the grant is over.. Yahoooo!! . Our entire family got the grant on 4th Sep 2017. Thanks for all the folks and the entire forum who have supported us during the long wait. We prey for those who are waiting for their grants and hope their grants are on the way as well shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS: 23 Nov 2016 (R:7.5,W:7.0,L:7.0,S:7.0)
> 
> EOI submitted: 16 FEB 2016 ( 60 pts )
> 
> Invite: 09 Mar 2016
> 
> Visa lodged : 26 April 2016
> 
> CO 1st contact: 03 May 2016 (Form80,PCC, Medical,Spouse's English)
> 
> (Form80,PCC, Medical,Spouse's English) All docs uploaded : 26 May 2016
> 
> Grant : Sep 04, 2017.




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prassu1

Jack2Aus said:


> Visa 189 ANZSCO Code: 263111 Computer and Network Engineer
> Hello,
> 
> Finally the wait for the grant is over.. Yahoooo!! . Our entire family got the grant on 4th Sep 2017. Thanks for all the folks and the entire forum who have supported us during the long wait. We prey for those who are waiting for their grants and hope their grants are on the way as well shortly.
> 
> IELTS: 23 Nov 2016 (R:7.5,W:7.0,L:7.0,S:7.0)
> EOI submitted: 16 FEB 2016 ( 60 pts )
> Invite: 09 Mar 2016
> Visa lodged : 26 April 2016
> CO 1st contact: 03 May 2016 (Form80,PCC, Medical,Spouse's English)
> (Form80,PCC, Medical,Spouse's English) All docs uploaded : 26 May 2016
> Grant : Sep 04, 2017.


Congrats Jack, was there any employment verification done or did u receive any call AHC. Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

again and again, grants are being reported en-mass. 

Good!


----------



## gonnabeexpat

andreyx108b said:


> again and again, grants are being reported en-mass.
> 
> Good!


Going to complete one year since lodgement, is there any possibility that they might have deleted my case from the system accidentally? Of all the software engineers who applied during October 2016, iam the only one yet to get a decision

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## abrahamraju

Grants for 2016 applicants has become a rarity


----------



## seanzyc

gonnabeexpat said:


> Going to complete one year since lodgement, is there any possibility that they might have deleted my case from the system accidentally? Of all the software engineers who applied during October 2016, iam the only one yet to get a decision
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


As long as you can see your case in your immiaccout , it is there. 

I wish your grant is already at the corner and you will receive it soon.  

通过我的 ONEPLUS A5000 上的 Tapatalk发言


----------



## KAR1

Hi All,

I have two question and need suggestions,

1. As a primary applicant I have deferred my medical due to pregnancy. If I decide to get the xray done while I m pregnant, is it advisable to submit form 1022 Change of Circumstances Form in which i inform the CO that an additional family member is on its way? 

2. The exact dates of my employment on my form and those mentioned in the employment reference letter are slightly different. Example I started working in a particular position and mentioned on the form 10 October as my start date. However, later when i got my employment letter from the HR the start date was 1 October. Do I need to fill the form 1023 Notification of Incorrect Information?


----------



## Mudassar_SM

gonnabeexpat said:


> Going to complete one year since lodgement, is there any possibility that they might have deleted my case from the system accidentally? Of all the software engineers who applied during October 2016, iam the only one yet to get a decision
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hey Brother
Long time no see...

Have u planned ur move to CA ?


----------



## in.kawal

gonnabeexpat said:


> Going to complete one year since lodgement, is there any possibility that they might have deleted my case from the system accidentally? Of all the software engineers who applied during October 2016, iam the only one yet to get a decision
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Same here. Waiting since October 2016 (Developer Programmer).


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Mudassar_SM said:


> Hey Brother
> Long time no see...
> 
> Have u planned ur move to CA ?


Yup March 3rd week will book tickets after I resign. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

in.kawal said:


> Same here. Waiting since October 2016 (Developer Programmer).


Oh damn, did you get any employment verification?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## in.kawal

gonnabeexpat said:


> Oh damn, did you get any employment verification?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Never heard of any, but have no idea.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

in.kawal said:


> Never heard of any, but have no idea.


Me too , oh well . 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## srik46

there were just 3 grants reported from brisbane!!! is it like brisbane office too worked up? due to which they are unable to issue grants?


----------



## andreyx108b

srik46 said:


> there were just 3 grants reported from brisbane!!! is it like brisbane office too worked up? due to which they are unable to issue grants?




In terms of % of applicants, Brisbane is ~1/4 of Adelaide... so you would not see as many from Brisbane 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divyajobs4u

Dear all,

Happy to share that me husband and daughter got the grant from BRISBANE office .

Here are the details.

Occupation code - 261313

Invitation received - 08 NOV 2016
Application submitted - 28 DEC 2016

Documents loaded excluding Form 80, Form 1221 and US PCC - mid of Jan 2017

Medicals were loaded before CO contact

Co contact from Brisbane - 25 Jan 2017 (For Form 80 and US PCC)

No contact after that

Grant 13 SEP 2017 ( same case officer from BRISBANE)

IED 13 DEC 2017

Multiple emotions throughout this journey. I sincerely wish all of you to get your Grants soon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

divyajobs4u said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Happy to share that me husband and daughter got the grant from BRISBANE office .
> 
> Here are the details.
> 
> Occupation code - 261313
> 
> Invitation received - 08 NOV 2016
> Application submitted - 28 DEC 2016
> 
> Documents loaded excluding Form 80, Form 1221 and US PCC - mid of Jan 2017
> 
> Medicals were loaded before CO contact
> 
> Co contact from Brisbane - 25 Jan 2017 (For Form 80 and US PCC)
> 
> No contact after that
> 
> Grant 13 SEP 2017 ( same case officer from BRISBANE)
> 
> IED 13 DEC 2017
> 
> Multiple emotions throughout this journey. I sincerely wish all of you to get your Grants soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congratulations and all the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shoaib786

*Njl received*

Dear all folks I need kind advice from all, below mentioned are the details 

Today I received a sad news regarding my immigration case. Case officer has sent my agent a natural justice letter. 

Showing concerns regarding employment verification, 
Contact numbers being tried was closed, no existence of websites, and so on

I am seeing advice from all, how should I handle with this situation.

Urgently need solution, Also tell if there any chances of hope to win the case.


----------



## randhir510

shoaib786 said:


> Dear all folks I need kind advice from all, below mentioned are the details
> 
> Today I received a sad news regarding my immigration case. Case officer has sent my agent a natural justice letter.
> 
> Showing concerns regarding employment verification,
> Contact numbers being tried was closed, no existence of websites, and so on
> 
> I am seeing advice from all, how should I handle with this situation.
> 
> Urgently need solution, Also tell if there any chances of hope to win the case.


Shoaib,

please seek advice from registered marra agent. 
Regarding Employment verification :
what documents you have provided to show your employment ??
Normally Tax Return, Pay Slips, Account Statement, Frm 16, Offer letter, are required to validate your employment, 
Does they called you or had they visited personally to your office???


----------



## andreyx108b

shoaib786 said:


> Dear all folks I need kind advice from all, below mentioned are the details
> 
> 
> 
> Today I received a sad news regarding my immigration case. Case officer has sent my agent a natural justice letter.
> 
> 
> 
> Showing concerns regarding employment verification,
> 
> Contact numbers being tried was closed, no existence of websites, and so on
> 
> 
> 
> I am seeing advice from all, how should I handle with this situation.
> 
> 
> 
> Urgently need solution, Also tell if there any chances of hope to win the case.




MARA agent - best way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manu90

Hi all 


With God's grace I got my grant on Thursday 14 September 2017 after a long wait of more than a year. My case was under Brisbane team. Thanks for all the information, you have shared here. My timeline was 

Invitation 3 august 2016
Lodged 4 august 2016
Resume requested 4 September2016
Form 80 update request
15 Feb 2016
Vac 2 payment request 8 June 2017
Grant 14 September2017.

Congratulations to all who got their grants.

Best of luck to all the people who are still waiting. It will happen in the following weeks. Fingers crossed.
Thanks 
Manu.


----------



## randhir510

Manu90 said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> With God's grace I got my grant on Thursday 14 September 2017 after a long wait of more than a year. My case was under Brisbane team. Thanks for all the information, you have shared here. My timeline was
> 
> Invitation 3 august 2016
> Lodged 4 august 2016
> Resume requested 4 September2016
> Form 80 update request
> 15 Feb 2016
> Vac 2 payment request 8 June 2017
> Grant 14 September2017.
> 
> Congratulations to all who got their grants.
> 
> Best of luck to all the people who are still waiting. It will happen in the following weeks. Fingers crossed.
> Thanks
> Manu.


Manu Many congratulations to you ......Best of luck for future endeavors


----------



## deepthipraman

Manu90 said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> With God's grace I got my grant on Thursday 14 September 2017 after a long wait of more than a year. My case was under Brisbane team. Thanks for all the information, you have shared here. My timeline was
> 
> Invitation 3 august 2016
> Lodged 4 august 2016
> Resume requested 4 September2016
> Form 80 update request
> 15 Feb 2016
> Vac 2 payment request 8 June 2017
> Grant 14 September2017.
> 
> Congratulations to all who got their grants.
> 
> Best of luck to all the people who are still waiting. It will happen in the following weeks. Fingers crossed.
> Thanks
> Manu.


Hearty congrats Manu90 ! Wish you all success in your future endeavours..  
What is your IED?? Were you asked to redo PCC and medicals ??


----------



## andreyx108b

Manu90 said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> With God's grace I got my grant on Thursday 14 September 2017 after a long wait of more than a year. My case was under Brisbane team. Thanks for all the information, you have shared here. My timeline was
> 
> Invitation 3 august 2016
> Lodged 4 august 2016
> Resume requested 4 September2016
> Form 80 update request
> 15 Feb 2016
> Vac 2 payment request 8 June 2017
> Grant 14 September2017.
> 
> Congratulations to all who got their grants.
> 
> Best of luck to all the people who are still waiting. It will happen in the following weeks. Fingers crossed.
> Thanks
> Manu.




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

Manu90 said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> With God's grace I got my grant on Thursday 14 September 2017 after a long wait of more than a year. My case was under Brisbane team. Thanks for all the information, you have shared here. My timeline was
> 
> Invitation 3 august 2016
> Lodged 4 august 2016
> Resume requested 4 September2016
> Form 80 update request
> 15 Feb 2016
> Vac 2 payment request 8 June 2017
> Grant 14 September2017.
> 
> Congratulations to all who got their grants.
> 
> Best of luck to all the people who are still waiting. It will happen in the following weeks. Fingers crossed.
> Thanks
> Manu.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacobann

Is there anybody who is still waiting from October 2016 for grant ??


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Jacobann said:


> Is there anybody who is still waiting from October 2016 for grant ??


Me , going to complete one year as I lodged my application on October 1 2016

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacobann

Hi, 

When was your last CO contact?
I'd one in Dec 2016 ... Since then no idea on what's happening! 
No employment verification yet as of my knowledge...


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Jacobann said:


> Hi,
> 
> When was your last CO contact?
> I'd one in Dec 2016 ... Since then no idea on what's happening!
> No employment verification yet as of my knowledge...


No co contact till now , no employment verification from day 1 status is recieved

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

gonnabeexpat said:


> No co contact till now , no employment verification from day 1 status is recieved
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Brother! You will receive it and I am there for company. It is an agonizing wait and nothing much could be done.


----------



## bigm0n

Count me in, wait since Oct 2016 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## abrahamraju

I'm there as well waiting since Nov 2016


----------



## srik46

October 16th 2016. Same here!! 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
CO Contacted


----------



## andreyx108b

bigm0n said:


> Count me in, wait since Oct 2016
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


They should start clearing 2016 backlog... they should!


----------



## bhagat.dabas

Is it normal to have status as RECEIVED and directly getting a DIRECT GRANT




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

andreyx108b said:


> They should start clearing 2016 backlog... they should!


I highly doubt whether they have any sense if fairness  

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigm0n

Guys have an update on my application.

CO contacted saying application is decision ready and 3 weeks IED. 

Irony is we expecting child and can't make a quick trip so have requested to waive off IED for an year.

Hope not too much of an ask and I get this sorted.


For 2016ers, Applications are moving fast and am sure all of us will be booking flight tickets soon.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

bigm0n said:


> Guys have an update on my application.
> 
> CO contacted saying application is decision ready and 3 weeks IED.
> 
> Irony is we expecting child and can't make a quick trip so have requested to waive off IED for an year.
> 
> Hope not too much of an ask and I get this sorted.
> 
> 
> For 2016ers, Applications are moving fast and am sure all of us will be booking flight tickets soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


When did the co contact you ? Awesome and advanced congratulations.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

bigm0n said:


> Guys have an update on my application.
> 
> CO contacted saying application is decision ready and 3 weeks IED.
> 
> Irony is we expecting child and can't make a quick trip so have requested to waive off IED for an year.
> 
> Hope not too much of an ask and I get this sorted.
> 
> 
> For 2016ers, Applications are moving fast and am sure all of us will be booking flight tickets soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk



Congratulations for the grant and advance congratulations for the baby..

You send them an email(call) by explaining your situation.. However this is very short IED in all cases.. 

You will get IED waiver..

All the best


----------



## rvd

bhagat.dabas said:


> Is it normal to have status as RECEIVED and directly getting a DIRECT GRANT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is normal.. If you have submitted all required documents then status will be changed from Received to Finalized .


----------



## bigm0n

gonnabeexpat said:


> When did the co contact you ? Awesome and advanced congratulations.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks, it was yesterday Singapore early morning

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigm0n

rvd said:


> Congratulations for the grant and advance congratulations for the baby..
> 
> You send them an email(call) by explaining your situation.. However this is very short IED in all cases..
> 
> You will get IED waiver..
> 
> All the best


Yup, thx

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## srik46

andreyx108b said:


> They should start clearing 2016 backlog... they should!




I wish this message lands into the ears of DIBP ! Truly unfair. When there are applicants from 2016. I don't know why they clear 2017 applicants. 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
CO Contacted


----------



## Maverick_VJ

bigm0n said:


> Guys have an update on my application.
> 
> CO contacted saying application is decision ready and 3 weeks IED.
> 
> Irony is we expecting child and can't make a quick trip so have requested to waive off IED for an year.
> 
> Hope not too much of an ask and I get this sorted.
> 
> 
> For 2016ers, Applications are moving fast and am sure all of us will be booking flight tickets soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Congrats Brother ! Hope our waiting ends soon


----------



## rvd

Maverick_VJ said:


> Congrats Brother ! Hope our waiting ends soon


I came to know through a friend that most of the old cases will be finalized before October end..

Now they are giving 2017 grants because to reduce the standard timelines..

Good luck to you and all..


----------



## gonnabeexpat

rvd said:


> I came to know through a friend that most of the old cases will be finalized before October end..
> 
> Now they are giving 2017 grants because to reduce the standard timelines..
> 
> Good luck to you and all..


That's just a baseless rumour  

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramanjot kaur

No decision on my application yet.
261313
Lodged on 30 March 2016
Employment verification on 8 March 2017 still no update inspite of calling and mailing them


----------



## Jacobann

ramanjot kaur said:


> No decision on my application yet.
> 261313
> Lodged on 30 March 2016
> Employment verification on 8 March 2017 still no update inspite of calling and mailing them


OMG!! Waiting from March 2016 !!!!! ?


----------



## Maverick_VJ

ramanjot kaur said:


> No decision on my application yet.
> 261313
> Lodged on 30 March 2016
> Employment verification on 8 March 2017 still no update inspite of calling and mailing them


Stay focused and I know it is hard, but some cases are rare and we belong to that rarity. As the EV is done, you will hear the good news anytime. By the way, how many points did you claim for experience? 

These play an important factor for sure, so just get along with life, family, friends and you will hear the good news soon.


----------



## andreyx108b

Saw dozen if grants today! 3rd week in a row grants are flowing en mass! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unemplyed

ramanjot kaur said:


> No decision on my application yet.
> 261313
> Lodged on 30 March 2016
> Employment verification on 8 March 2017 still no update inspite of calling and mailing them


Physical verification in previous company took place more than three months
Visa longed Dec.2015
But haven't got any response
Waiting always killing


----------



## srik46

rvd said:


> I came to know through a friend that most of the old cases will be finalized before October end..
> 
> 
> 
> Now they are giving 2017 grants because to reduce the standard timelines..
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to you and all..




Thanks for the update. I really like your friend's humor in our emotional trauma 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
CO Contacted


----------



## rvd

srik46 said:


> Thanks for the update. I really like your friend's humor in our emotional trauma
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> CO Contacted


I reckon there is no humor in what he said.. He updated this information somewhere around August 25th, where only few grants were issued.

He said grant will start flow from September and most cases will be cleared before October ends.. I started believe after seeing the grant flow on 1st September..

I shared only to provide positive hope but not make humor out of emotional trauma.

I pray and wish for all who are waiting for longer period to get their grants soon.


----------



## rvd

srik46 said:


> Thanks for the update. I really like your friend's humor in our emotional trauma
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> CO Contacted


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-2016-january-onwards-1441.html#post13239058


----------



## srik46

rvd said:


> I reckon there is no humor in what he said.. He updated this information somewhere around August 25th, where only few grants were issued.
> 
> 
> 
> He said grant will start flow from September and most cases will be cleared before October ends.. I started believe after seeing the grant flow on 1st September..
> 
> 
> 
> I shared only to provide positive hope but not make humor out of emotional trauma.
> 
> 
> 
> I pray and wish for all who are waiting for longer period to get their grants soon.




Sir. If what you shared works!! You will be blessed with many good things sir !! I didn't mean to hurt anyone's feelings. But just that frustration. 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
CO Contacted


----------



## rvd

srik46 said:


> Sir. If what you shared works!! You will be blessed with many good things sir !! I didn't mean to hurt anyone's feelings. But just that frustration.
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> CO Contacted


I can understand your frustration. Even today one of the October 2016 applicant got his grant.

You day will come for sure.. I know it is hard waiting but we don't have other choice..

I wish and pray that you will get your grant soon. 

Good luck bro..


----------



## bhagat.dabas

As per tracker...there is no movement after 23rd August on 189 visa in this week...no grant nor any CO contact

I lodged my application on 6th Sept ...anyone here who lodged application in September and have CO contact?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## in.kawal

Hi Guys,

After waiting for almost a year we got grant on 18th Sep'17. IED in Oct.

Hope you get your grant soon. Cheers!

Application date: 7th Oct'16.


----------



## srik46

rvd said:


> I can understand your frustration. Even today one of the October 2016 applicant got his grant.
> 
> 
> 
> You day will come for sure.. I know it is hard waiting but we don't have other choice..
> 
> 
> 
> I wish and pray that you will get your grant soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck bro..




Thanks so much 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
CO Contacted


----------



## randhir510

in.kawal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After waiting for almost a year we got grant on 18th Sep'17. IED in Oct.
> 
> Hope you get your grant soon. Cheers!
> 
> Application date: 7th Oct'16.


Conragtes Dear


----------



## Jacobann

Hi All,

Glad to inform this. Received 189 visa grant on 21 Sept 2017
This long wait of 1 year was killing but then again one day is your's to celebrate your grant for sure.

Applied : 22 Oct 2016
Co contact 1 : 1 Nov 2016
CO contact 2 : 8 Dec 2016
Follow up email : 10 April 2017
Standard reply : 26 May 2017
Employment Verification Previous company : 19 Sept 2017
Haven't enquired about current job verification , i reckon they must have done it. 
Grant : 21 Sept 2017
IED : March 2018

Thanking Lord Almighty and all of you for the constant support through this forum. You guys have given me the hope to patiently wait and it happened.
Thank God! Finally the wait is over.
"Not on our merits, but on his grace"


----------



## JP Mosa

Jacobann said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Glad to inform this. Received 189 visa grant on 21 Sept 2017
> This long wait of 1 year was killing but then again one day is your's to celebrate your grant for sure.
> 
> Applied : 22 Oct 2016
> Co contact 1 : 1 Nov 2016
> CO contact 2 : 8 Dec 2016
> Follow up email : 10 April 2017
> Standard reply : 26 May 2017
> Employment Verification Previous company : 19 Sept 2017
> Haven't enquired about current job verification , i reckon they must have done it.
> Grant : 21 Sept 2017
> IED : March 2018
> 
> Thanking Lord Almighty and all of you for the constant support through this forum. You guys have given me the hope to patiently wait and it happened.
> Thank God! Finally the wait is over.
> "Not on our merits, but on his grace"




Amen

Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Jacobann said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Glad to inform this. Received 189 visa grant on 21 Sept 2017
> This long wait of 1 year was killing but then again one day is your's to celebrate your grant for sure.
> 
> Applied : 22 Oct 2016
> Co contact 1 : 1 Nov 2016
> CO contact 2 : 8 Dec 2016
> Follow up email : 10 April 2017
> Standard reply : 26 May 2017
> Employment Verification Previous company : 19 Sept 2017
> Haven't enquired about current job verification , i reckon they must have done it.
> Grant : 21 Sept 2017
> IED : March 2018
> 
> Thanking Lord Almighty and all of you for the constant support through this forum. You guys have given me the hope to patiently wait and it happened.
> Thank God! Finally the wait is over.
> "Not on our merits, but on his grace"


Congratulations, I lodged it on October 1 St and still nothing has happened so far.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacobann

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations, I lodged it on October 1 St and still nothing has happened so far.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hi, 

Your grant is gonna happen very very very soon.
I had my case went to three case officers ... 
My first CO contact was by one , second CO contact by other and Grant letter by the third person.

So don't worry it will happen soon.
Have you encountered with job verification ?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Jacobann said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your grant is gonna happen very very very soon.
> I had my case went to three case officers ...
> My first CO contact was by one , second CO contact by other and Grant letter by the third person.
> 
> So don't worry it will happen soon.
> Have you encountered with job verification ?


None zilch I haven't enquired about it with my previous or current organisation.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepthipraman

Jacobann said:


> gonnabeexpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, I lodged it on October 1 St and still nothing has happened so far.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Your grant is gonna happen very very very soon.
> I had my case went to three case officers ...
> My first CO contact was by one , second CO contact by other and Grant letter by the third person.
> 
> So don't worry it will happen soon.
> Have you encountered with job verification ?[/QUOTE
> Congrats Jacobann !  your co team is Adelaide or Brisbane ??
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacobann

deepthipraman said:


> Jacobann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Jacobann !  your co team is Adelaide or Brisbane ??
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou Deepthi,
> It was team Adelaide.
Click to expand...


----------



## Maverick_VJ

in.kawal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After waiting for almost a year we got grant on 18th Sep'17. IED in Oct.
> 
> Hope you get your grant soon. Cheers!
> 
> Application date: 7th Oct'16.


Congrats on the grant. All the best and hopefully other few folks like me from 2016 get a closure.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Jacobann said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Glad to inform this. Received 189 visa grant on 21 Sept 2017
> This long wait of 1 year was killing but then again one day is your's to celebrate your grant for sure.
> 
> Applied : 22 Oct 2016
> Co contact 1 : 1 Nov 2016
> CO contact 2 : 8 Dec 2016
> Follow up email : 10 April 2017
> Standard reply : 26 May 2017
> Employment Verification Previous company : 19 Sept 2017
> Haven't enquired about current job verification , i reckon they must have done it.
> Grant : 21 Sept 2017
> IED : March 2018
> 
> Thanking Lord Almighty and all of you for the constant support through this forum. You guys have given me the hope to patiently wait and it happened.
> Thank God! Finally the wait is over.
> "Not on our merits, but on his grace"


Perfecto ! Congratulations and cases like yours give a lot of hope. All the best buddy.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Guys , I got my grant ☺ 261313, lodged October 1st 2016 got grant today no co contact. Thanks for the tremendous support.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys , I got my grant ☺ 261313, lodged October 1st 2016 got grant today no co contact. Thanks for the tremendous support.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congrats !!!

Finally .. now you have to put your thinking cap ON for choosing where to go


----------



## Maverick_VJ

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys , I got my grant ☺ 261313, lodged October 1st 2016 got grant today no co contact. Thanks for the tremendous support.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Brother ! I have told you right. All the best and great you have a choice between Canada and OZ land. I am very happy for you. The wait continues brother for me


----------



## abrahamraju

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys , I got my grant ☺ 261313, lodged October 1st 2016 got grant today no co contact. Thanks for the tremendous support.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Wow... Many congrats.. I'm waiting since Nov 2016 without any CO contact


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Maverick_VJ said:


> Brother ! I have told you right. All the best and great you have a choice between Canada and OZ land. I am very happy for you. The wait continues brother for me


After posting your congratulations, I see mine in the mailbox Hurray....!!!!

Guys! After a lengthy wait, we got the grant today (4 of us) but the IED is October 4th 2017, which is tagged onto my PCC that was done last year. I want to get an extension as this is less than a week. So, any pointers on how to go about it ?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Maverick_VJ said:


> After posting your congratulations, I see mine in the mailbox Hurray....!!!!
> 
> Guys! After a lengthy wait, we got the grant today (4 of us) but the IED is October 4th 2017, which is tagged onto my PCC that was done last year. I want to get an extension as this is less than a week. So, any pointers on how to go about it ?


Congratulations , we finally made it . Email your co for a waiver 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Thank you all , wish you all get your grants soon

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## abrahamraju

Maverick_VJ said:


> Maverick_VJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brother ! I have told you right. All the best and great you have a choice between Canada and OZ land. I am very happy for you. The wait continues brother for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After posting your congratulations, I see mine in the mailbox Hurray....!!!!
> 
> Guys! After a lengthy wait, we got the grant today (4 of us) but the IED is October 4th 2017, which is tagged onto my PCC that was done last year. I want to get an extension as this is less than a week. So, any pointers on how to go about it ?
Click to expand...

Andy or experts can advise.. I have seen posts where ppl have called DIBP and got the extension... I haven't seen a case where they have refused to extend


----------



## deepthipraman

Hearty congrats to gonnabeexpat and maverick!! I know how painful the wait had been for both of you .. wish you all success in your future endeavours..


----------



## deepthipraman

I've been in this forum for quite a while and I remember seeing gonnabeexpat's crying smileys quite often..I'm sure how painful the wait would have been as most of us are experiencing it.. but I think henceforth it will only be happy smileys for you as today has become your day..


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Thanks  

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

Maverick_VJ said:


> After posting your congratulations, I see mine in the mailbox Hurray....!!!!
> 
> Guys! After a lengthy wait, we got the grant today (4 of us) but the IED is October 4th 2017, which is tagged onto my PCC that was done last year. I want to get an extension as this is less than a week. So, any pointers on how to go about it ?


Write back immediately to allocation team !!!

DO NOT WAIT FOR REPLY for more than 2-3 days. Make a booking after that. Keep monitoring the tickets


----------



## HARINDERJEET

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations , we finally made it . Email your co for a waiver
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congrats buddies..... BOL for brighter days ahead....


----------



## Maverick_VJ

sharma1981 said:


> Write back immediately to allocation team !!!
> 
> DO NOT WAIT FOR REPLY for more than 2-3 days. Make a booking after that. Keep monitoring the tickets


Yes ! I already did that immediately and got an acknowledgement mail that it was received. I am also evaluating flying options in the worstcase. However, there is a provision for calling as well, so can I get the telephone number ?


----------



## rvd

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys , I got my grant ☺ 261313, lodged October 1st 2016 got grant today no co contact. Thanks for the tremendous support.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Great news.. Congratulations.. Cannot forget your crying emojis here..

Patience paid off.. Now what's your choice since you have PR of both Canada and Australia..

All the best..


----------



## Maverick_VJ

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations , we finally made it . Email your co for a waiver
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Already did that brother ! I am also trying to check if I could call so sourcing the telephone number as well.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Maverick_VJ said:


> Yes ! I already did that immediately and got an acknowledgement mail that it was received. I am also evaluating flying options in the worstcase. However, there is a provision for calling as well, so can I get the telephone number ?


Yes don't wait call them first thing in the morning tomorrow

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Maverick_VJ said:


> Yes ! I already did that immediately and got an acknowledgement mail that it was received. I am also evaluating flying options in the worstcase. However, there is a provision for calling as well, so can I get the telephone number ?



+61 131881 
+611300364613,
+61 7 3136 7000

I guess you will get extension or waiver from IED as it is a very short notice for everyone.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

rvd said:


> +61 131881
> +611300364613,
> +61 7 3136 7000
> 
> I guess you will get extension or waiver from IED as it is a very short notice for everyone.


thanks a lot rvd but is there any specific time that I need to call given the time difference ?


----------



## rvd

Maverick_VJ said:


> thanks a lot rvd but is there any specific time that I need to call given the time difference ?


I got to understand from many members that calling in the early morning will quickly connect to the agent.

Call by 3.00 AM IST.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

rvd said:


> I got to understand from many members that calling in the early morning will quickly connect to the agent.
> 
> Call by 3.00 AM IST.


Sure ! I will do it as a backup to my email.


----------



## Maverick_VJ

gonnabeexpat said:


> Yes don't wait call them first thing in the morning tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Yes ! Brother I will do it.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Congrats Maverick_VJ, surprised to see that you dint get the IED waiver pdf along with the grant letter.

Hope you will get it very soon, however, keep your travel option open as well, If you could not get hold of them or no response from CO, might put you in trouble with regards to current IED limitations. 



Maverick_VJ said:


> Yes ! Brother I will do it.


----------



## sharma1981

keerat said:


> I applied through agent and have no immi account password. On 19th i got co mail n information requested and we uploaded on 22nd. I want to know what would be status on immi account ? Received ??? Or any other.


You are making mess by putting same post everywhere. Go to your first post to see reply


----------



## bigm0n

Maverick_VJ said:


> After posting your congratulations, I see mine in the mailbox Hurray....!!!!
> 
> Guys! After a lengthy wait, we got the grant today (4 of us) but the IED is October 4th 2017, which is tagged onto my PCC that was done last year. I want to get an extension as this is less than a week. So, any pointers on how to go about it ?


Well i have some info for you here.

I had same case CO said 3 weeks IED and I said NO coz 6 months pregnant momtobe can't make it.

I asked for extension then CO confirmed that if visa process took long time at DIBP then - 

"6 months from medical expiry or 3 months from PCC expiry, whatever comes first can be ur max extended IED" 

in my case this also doesn't work since technically I was getting 3 months extension which means delivery and IED together..so I asked to keep my application on HOLD... yeah I really put it on hold so that I can add my newborn and I can resubmit PCC. 

Problem is visa for new born ain't easy and individual applications are time taking even though parents are PR. 

This is my call to manage the situation and recommend not to expect separate dependent visa will come fast if parents are PR.... BIG FAT NO.

Am gonna be immortalized in 2016er thread but that is fine so things are simple and priorities are sorted. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

hari_it_ram said:


> Congrats Maverick_VJ, surprised to see that you dint get the IED waiver pdf along with the grant letter.
> 
> Hope you will get it very soon, however, keep your travel option open as well, If you could not get hold of them or no response from CO, might put you in trouble with regards to current IED limitations.


I received a separate IED LETTER specifying the 8054 Condition of IED Visa breach. It is a standard letter for folks who have such short notice of IED. I think there is another supporting document needed which I requested anyways for waiver or extension. I will be checking with them as well by calling DIBP.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

bigm0n said:


> Well i have some info for you here.
> 
> I had same case CO said 3 weeks IED and I said NO coz 6 months pregnant momtobe can't make it.
> 
> I asked for extension then CO confirmed that if visa process took long time at DIBP then -
> 
> "6 months from medical expiry or 3 months from PCC expiry, whatever comes first can be ur max extended IED"
> 
> in my case this also doesn't work since technically I was getting 3 months extension which means delivery and IED together..so I asked to keep my application on HOLD... yeah I really put it on hold so that I can add my newborn and I can resubmit PCC.
> 
> Problem is visa for new born ain't easy and individual applications are time taking even though parents are PR.
> 
> This is my call to manage the situation and recommend not to expect separate dependent visa will come fast if parents are PR.... BIG FAT NO.
> 
> Am gonna be immortalized in 2016er thread but that is fine so things are simple and priorities are sorted.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Thank you bigm0n for the input and I will check the same as well. You did the right thing given the circumstances. Cheers.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

gonnabeexpat said:


> Thank you all , wish you all get your grants soon
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




Congrats mate!! Wish you all the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaJn

Congratulations!

Just yesterday I checked this thread and for few days there wasn't any progress, was sad and told myself that it would be a lull before the storm!
Today I saw few more pages added and I was sure we had few grants.

All the very best :thumb:



gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys , I got my grant ☺ 261313, lodged October 1st 2016 got grant today no co contact. Thanks for the tremendous support.
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I'm super excited for you, especially the direct grant after all the whining here!



Maverick_VJ said:


> After posting your congratulations, I see mine in the mailbox Hurray....!!!!
> 
> Guys! After a lengthy wait, we got the grant today (4 of us) but the IED is October 4th 2017, which is tagged onto my PCC that was done last year. I want to get an extension as this is less than a week. So, any pointers on how to go about it ?


I'm sure you would get an extension, did you try calling DIBP today? 
I think 8:30 am is when they open the office here (i.e. 4:00 am in India)


----------



## gonnabeexpat

CaJn said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Just yesterday I checked this thread and for few days there wasn't any progress, was sad and told myself that it would be a lull before the storm!
> Today I saw few more pages added and I was sure we had few grants.
> 
> All the very best :thumb:
> 
> 
> I'm super excited for you, especially the direct grant after all the whining here!
> 
> 
> I'm sure you would get an extension, did you try calling DIBP today?
> I think 8:30 am is when they open the office here (i.e. 4:00 am in India)


Thanks for some odd reason it feels liberating to see the words granted in myimmi portal  

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats mate!! Wish you all the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Andrey  

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ozairalikhan

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys , I got my grant ☺ 261313, lodged October 1st 2016 got grant today no co contact. Thanks for the tremendous support.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congratulations "gonnabeexpat". I am really happy for you. Wish you a great life ahead ..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

CaJn said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Just yesterday I checked this thread and for few days there wasn't any progress, was sad and told myself that it would be a lull before the storm!
> Today I saw few more pages added and I was sure we had few grants.
> 
> All the very best :thumb:
> 
> 
> I'm super excited for you, especially the direct grant after all the whining here!
> 
> 
> I'm sure you would get an extension, did you try calling DIBP today?
> I think 8:30 am is when they open the office here (i.e. 4:00 am in India)


Tried calling DIBP on the numbers provied by mate "rvd" and spent close to 3 hours in queue only to be disconnected right when I was queued #1 with a message that all agents are busy and will not be able to take the call. Phew ! that sucks big time.

So, I have decided to fly anyways validating the trip for all 4 of us as it does not make sense to wait for an invisible extension mail after waiting this long. 

OFF TOPIC: 
################################################
Can anybody point me to the right thread basically for validation? (Apologies Mods, if it is in wrong thread) ?

Looking for kid friendly hotels, homestays etc close by restaurants, etc.

It is chaotic to travel in such short notice and that too with kids but doing it anyways, so need some quick help . Trip is between 2nd Oct to 9th Oct to Sydney.
#################################################


----------



## CaJn

Maverick_VJ said:


> So, I have decided to fly anyways validating the trip for all 4 of us as it does not make sense to wait for an invisible extension mail after waiting this long.
> 
> OFF TOPIC:
> ################################################
> Can anybody point me to the right thread basically for validation? (Apologies Mods, if it is in wrong thread) ?
> 
> Looking for kid friendly hotels, homestays etc close by restaurants, etc.
> 
> It is chaotic to travel in such short notice and that too with kids but doing it anyways, so need some quick help . Trip is between 2nd Oct to 9th Oct to Sydney.
> #################################################


Good choice, given that IED is just around the corner.

Try the below, though there are multiple threads on this topic..
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/1137002-moving-sydney-jan-march-2017-a.html

validation: Ensure you have a copy of the PR/Visa (needed in India) and other travel documents (you just need your passports in AU), since it is a short visit just passing though immigration is Australia will validate your entry another nothing further like Medicare etc are needed!

friendly hotels - Try Airbnb or Medina Serviced apartments (https://www.tfehotels.com/brands/medina-serviced-apartments/medina-serviced-apartments-martin-place) they are located in few places and since its just one week this will work better. They will have a kitchen with basic utensils and you be self contained especially with the kids.
Get to any mall (Westfield etc) and you'll find Indian eateries for sure..

If you can further queries don't hesitate to send a private message!


----------



## Maverick_VJ

CaJn said:


> Good choice, given that IED is just around the corner.
> 
> Try the below, though there are multiple threads on this topic..
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/1137002-moving-sydney-jan-march-2017-a.html
> 
> validation: Ensure you have a copy of the PR/Visa (needed in India) and other travel documents (you just need your passports in AU), since it is a short visit just passing though immigration is Australia will validate your entry another nothing further like Medicare etc are needed!
> 
> friendly hotels - Try Airbnb or Medina Serviced apartments (https://www.tfehotels.com/brands/medina-serviced-apartments/medina-serviced-apartments-martin-place) they are located in few places and since its just one week this will work better. They will have a kitchen with basic utensils and you be self contained especially with the kids.
> Get to any mall (Westfield etc) and you'll find Indian eateries for sure..
> 
> If you can further queries don't hesitate to send a private message!


Thanks a lot mate for the pointers and really appreciate it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## srik46

Hey guys an update on my case

I had the employment verification email sent to my company this week. DIbp is asking for my roles and responsibilities. 

My CO has asked for additional information( Aus- PCC). I had already uploaded this document which is well within the expiry date. I did re upload it. 
The next thing was I had given name change for my family which has changed and updated now. I had done this like 6 months ago. 


Now will the embassy call me for any phone interview ? 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
CO Contacted


----------



## islam03

Guys please clarify my questions:

1. Can I edit my passport details after submitting eoi ? I cant see any option
2. Can I change language ability scores in Immi account ( suppose while filling eoi i have given ielts score but after invitation i want it to update with PTE in Immi account)
3. Can I do my health checkup before payment?

please advise


----------



## islam03

*English test*

ARE THE English test availability for 1 year only ? please clarify


----------



## rvd

srik46 said:


> Hey guys an update on my case
> 
> I had the employment verification email sent to my company this week. DIbp is asking for my roles and responsibilities.
> 
> My CO has asked for additional information( Aus- PCC). I had already uploaded this document which is well within the expiry date. I did re upload it.
> The next thing was I had given name change for my family which has changed and updated now. I had done this like 6 months ago.
> 
> 
> Now will the embassy call me for any phone interview ?
> 
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> CO Contacted


Embassy is not calling all the times.. As far as I have seen most ICT applicants got call from AHC.. 

I doubt in your case; however be prepared to attend if they call.

All the best..


----------



## rvd

islam03 said:


> Guys please clarify my questions:
> 
> 1. Can I edit my passport details after submitting eoi ? I cant see any option
> 2. Can I change language ability scores in Immi account ( suppose while filling eoi i have given ielts score but after invitation i want it to update with PTE in Immi account)
> 3. Can I do my health checkup before payment?
> 
> please advise


1. I guess it does not matter at EOI stage if you changed the passport during EOI then visa can be applied with new passport details.
2. After invitation why you want to update what is the use and after invitation you can cannot edit EOI; however before invitation can update the EOI for changes if the points then DOE will change.
3. Yes you can do by creating immi account.


----------



## islam03

rvd said:


> 1. I guess it does not matter at EOI stage if you changed the passport during EOI then visa can be applied with new passport details.
> 2. After invitation why you want to update what is the use and after invitation you can cannot edit EOI; however before invitation can update the EOI for changes if the points then DOE will change.
> 3. Yes you can do by creating immi account.



Thanks mate. I have created immi account, but from where I can create HAP ID or the document required for health checkup. Before payment if I do my health checkup will the doctor be able to update in my account or only after payment he can. Please provide me the steps to create a HAP ID from immi account page.


Thanks


----------



## rvd

islam03 said:


> Thanks mate. I have created immi account, but from where I can create HAP ID or the document required for health checkup. Before payment if I do my health checkup will the doctor be able to update in my account or only after payment he can. Please provide me the steps to create a HAP ID from immi account page.
> 
> 
> Thanks


My health declarations MY HEALTH DECLARATIONS is the pathway to do medicals before visa lodge, In this we create an immiaccount, fill details of applicants who will apply visa in future, generate HAP ID for them and get through with visa health check as mentioned above. while lodging visa application we can use the same immiaccount or create a new one and enter these HAP IDs and the health check data is synced accordingly.

Cheers,


----------



## andreyx108b

rvd said:


> Embassy is not calling all the times.. As far as I have seen most ICT applicants got call from AHC..
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt in your case; however be prepared to attend if they call.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best..




I would say its not really occupation related


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srik46

rvd said:


> Embassy is not calling all the times.. As far as I have seen most ICT applicants got call from AHC..
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt in your case; however be prepared to attend if they call.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best..




Thanks for your response rvd. I hope my company has sent that email back to Dibp. I did have a discussion with my HR. So I don't know whether will they call me or will I get a grant. I discussed on this email last week. 

Keeping fingers crossed. Waiting for that day! Very eagerly !! 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
CO Contacted


----------



## randhir510

Please advice,

roughly, how many days after job verification, does CO Contact ???


----------



## andreyx108b

randhir510 said:


> Please advice,
> 
> roughly, how many days after job verification, does CO Contact ???




To do what? 

The CO contact usually happens prior to any verifications. 

COs usually get in touch with an applicant after EV only in not so “clear” cases. I.e NJ letters etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randhir510

andreyx108b said:


> To do what?
> 
> The CO contact usually happens prior to any verifications.
> 
> COs usually get in touch with an applicant after EV only in not so “clear” cases. I.e NJ letters etc
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my point was, in terms of grant. how many days after job verification grant comes


----------



## andreyx108b

randhir510 said:


> my point was, in terms of grant. how many days after job verification grant comes


in most cases 2-4 months after, i have not looked at the average though.


----------



## sursrk

andreyx108b said:


> in most cases 2-4 months after, i have not looked at the average though.


Hi Andrey,
I think u r also waiting since long. I have uploaded all documents upfront even with PCC n medical. But no luck mate. Best of luck for tomorrow  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sursrk said:


> Hi Andrey,
> I think u r also waiting since long. I have uploaded all documents upfront even with PCC n medical. But no luck mate. Best of luck for tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I've got a grant back in January 2016... so long ago. 

Wishing you get one soon.


----------



## rvd

srik46 said:


> Thanks for your response rvd. I hope my company has sent that email back to Dibp. I did have a discussion with my HR. So I don't know whether will they call me or will I get a grant. I discussed on this email last week.
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed. Waiting for that day! Very eagerly !!
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> CO Contacted


You will get yours soon.. Best of luck..


----------



## kanchanup

rvd said:


> You will get yours soon.. Best of luck..


I have got invite yesterday. 261313 Software engineer.
I am planning to pay visa fees and submit documents by end of this month.
How much time it may take for the grant?

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unemplyed

Job verification had been completed more than four months haven't got any response yet?......


----------



## Gbatra

Unemplyed said:


> Job verification had been completed more than four months haven't got any response yet?......


Hi, same here as well... Job verification was done almost 4 months ago... Still nothing 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Finally booked tickets to Australia for a 1 day trip just to retain my pr. Thank you so much for the support , the day finally came 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunkz

gonnabeexpat said:


> Finally booked tickets to Australia for a 1 day trip just to retain my pr. Thank you so much for the support , the day finally came
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


First of all, congratulations my friend. We all were praying for this 

But, are you serious you just booked 1 day trip? Why? Atleast spend a week since u are spending so much money, explore it a bit, this 1 day would neither be useful in terms of you getting worth of it trip, nor u can see around.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Chunkz said:


> First of all, congratulations my friend. We all were praying for this
> 
> But, are you serious you just booked 1 day trip? Why? Atleast spend a week since u are spending so much money, explore it a bit, this 1 day would neither be useful in terms of you getting worth of it trip, nor u can see around.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thank you  . Yeah , Iam kinda on a tight budget and since my visa is expiring on Dec 14 2017 , I decided to just make the initial landing and come back as quickly as I can. I would be making a long trip later on. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vickey Al

Hi guys,

I submitted my eoi on 4/09/17 as a business analyst. Now, i have got myself assessed as software engineer. Can i change my occupation in the eoi??

Thanks


----------



## Robi.bd

Any activity happening....waiting from 29th January 2016


----------



## Maverick_VJ

Robi.bd said:


> Any activity happening....waiting from 29th January 2016


That is too long a wait and I can relate to your case. However, I would suggest that you raise a complaint / suggestion / feedback regarding your case to ensure that there is a status update.


----------



## Unemplyed

Robi.bd said:


> Any activity happening....waiting from 29th January 2016


Don't worry you are not alone
I am from Dec.2015
Waiting after physical verification more than 4 months:roll::roll:


----------



## andreyx108b

Robi.bd said:


> Any activity happening....waiting from 29th January 2016




About 80-85% of Jan have cleared, hopefully you will hear soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Maverick_VJ said:


> That is too long a wait and I can relate to your case. However, I would suggest that you raise a complaint / suggestion / feedback regarding your case to ensure that there is a status update.


Hello Maverick_VJ,

How was your initial trip to Sydney?
Please share some information about stay and other activities during your short visit..


----------



## Maverick_VJ

rvd said:


> Hello Maverick_VJ,
> 
> How was your initial trip to Sydney?
> Please share some information about stay and other activities during your short visit..


Hello Mate,

My trip was good and the initial entry done now. We have stayed in an Airbnb place for 7 days in a place called Connells point which is around 20 mins drive from the Airport. If you need details, will PM you. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajnath27

Maverick_VJ said:


> That is too long a wait and I can relate to your case. However, I would suggest that you raise a complaint / suggestion / feedback regarding your case to ensure that there is a status update.


Hello Vijay,

Welcome back to India. Finally after a Roller Coaster 

Hope you and Family had some Good break there. 

Even I have already planned to make the Entry by Feb 2018. Will connect over PM. 

Best regards,
Raj


----------



## suhaz4

gonnabeexpat said:


> Finally booked tickets to Australia for a 1 day trip just to retain my pr. Thank you so much for the support , the day finally came
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congrats


----------



## srik46

Any idea on when will October 2016 applicants will get a grant ? 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
CO Contacted


----------



## srik46

gonnabeexpat said:


> Thank you  . Yeah , Iam kinda on a tight budget and since my visa is expiring on Dec 14 2017 , I decided to just make the initial landing and come back as quickly as I can. I would be making a long trip later on.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




Congrats! 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
1st CO Contact - November 9 2016 
2nd CO contact - September 25 2017 
Docs submitted on - September 26 2017
Employment verification - September 25 2017 
Grant - ??


----------



## Maverick_VJ

srik46 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> 1st CO Contact - November 9 2016
> 2nd CO contact - September 25 2017
> Docs submitted on - September 26 2017
> Employment verification - September 25 2017
> Grant - ??


Hello Mate srik46,

You will soon get a closure as your EV is done as well. The average is 60 (+ or - ) days for the grant to be issued. My EV was done on July 27th & 28th and I received the grant on Sept 26th, so you are close buddy. Just hang in there and I know it is difficult but I too was in the same boat, so all I can tell is that there is optimism and you will definitely get it.

All the best and Cheers.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

srik46 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> 1st CO Contact - November 9 2016
> 2nd CO contact - September 25 2017
> Docs submitted on - September 26 2017
> Employment verification - September 25 2017
> Grant - ??


Thanks I pray that you get your grant soon 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Maverick_VJ said:


> Hello Mate srik46,
> 
> You will soon get a closure as your EV is done as well. The average is 60 (+ or - ) days for the grant to be issued. My EV was done on July 27th & 28th and I received the grant on Sept 26th, so you are close buddy. Just hang in there and I know it is difficult but I too was in the same boat, so all I can tell is that there is optimism and you will definitely get it.
> 
> All the best and Cheers.


Dude did you were planning to go to Australia right ? Did you go ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DammyK

Global visa and citizenship processing times:

Last updated: 16 October 2017 
189 Skilled - Independent	7 Months	8 Months
190 Skilled - Nominated	7 Months	8 Months


----------



## Maverick_VJ

gonnabeexpat said:


> Dude did you were planning to go to Australia right ? Did you go ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Yes Buddy ! I did my initial entry honoring the date given as per my PCC that was done last year. Though eventually I got my 8504 Visa Breach Facilitation letter (while I was in Sydney ), so did not take any chance to lapse out the IED.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Maverick_VJ said:


> Yes Buddy ! I did my initial entry honoring the date given as per my PCC that was done last year. Though eventually I got my 8504 Visa Breach Facilitation letter (while I was in Sydney ), so did not take any chance to lapse out the IED.


Yikes , thank god , iam going to Perth tomorrow....

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

gonnabeexpat said:


> Yikes , thank god , iam going to Perth tomorrow....
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


All the best and have a safe one brother.

Cheers


----------



## chramu23

DammyK said:


> Global visa and citizenship processing times:
> 
> Last updated: 16 October 2017
> 189 Skilled - Independent	7 Months	8 Months
> 190 Skilled - Nominated	7 Months	8 Months



So this mean the other 10% of the applications would have to wait indefinitely, or there is no processing time that can be suggested for those applicants. Is this correct understanding?


----------



## UmarSid

*Processed or Referred*

My Health assessment shows

Examinations ready for assessment-no action required
The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department.This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical service provider, Bupa Medical Services, for further assessment.

I am really worried as I have chronic asthma history. Please guide what does this mean.


----------



## sultan_azam

gonnabeexpat said:


> Finally booked tickets to Australia for a 1 day trip just to retain my pr. Thank you so much for the support , the day finally came
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


congratulations for the visa grant.. you waited a lot for this, sorry i missed this news.

good luck mate..


----------



## sultan_azam

Maverick_VJ said:


> Grant : 26th Sept 2017 ( 361st Day) || IED: 4th Oct 2017
> .


hey, congratulations for the visa...


----------



## sultan_azam

rvd said:


> Visa Grant: 06-Sep-2017
> IED: 23-Jan-2018


i have missed lot many significant visa grants... congratulations rvd... enjoy


----------



## arun05

I have replied you in another forum



UmarSid said:


> My Health assessment shows
> 
> Examinations ready for assessment-no action required
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department.This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical service provider, Bupa Medical Services, for further assessment.
> 
> I am really worried as I have chronic asthma history. Please guide what does this mean.


----------



## srik46

Going by the grant dates. I am seeing more of September and August 2017 grants given away. Any idea When will they start for 2016 October applicants ? 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
1st CO Contact - November 9 2016 
2nd CO contact - September 25 2017 
Docs submitted on - September 26 2017
Employment verification - September 25 2017 
Grant - ??


----------



## Maverick_VJ

sultan_azam said:


> hey, congratulations for the visa...


Thank you Sultan Bhai...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick_VJ

srik46 said:


> Going by the grant dates. I am seeing more of September and August 2017 grants given away. Any idea When will they start for 2016 October applicants ?
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> 1st CO Contact - November 9 2016
> 2nd CO contact - September 25 2017
> Docs submitted on - September 26 2017
> Employment verification - September 25 2017
> Grant - ??


Mate! Your EV is done and I posted sometime back as well that the average time for grant post EV is around 60 days. I got mine after 60 days and just hang on buddy. You will soon rejoice.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## wstriker77

*IGIS Complain*

Hi Guys,

As can be seen from my signature it has been over 1 year since i lodged my visa and i haven't had any case office contact in 8 months now. I am thinking about sending a complaint to the IGIS.

Has some one in the past had their case sped up after complaining to the IGIS ? Any other advice will also be appreciated.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations for the visa grant.. you waited a lot for this, sorry i missed this news.
> 
> good luck mate..


No problem thanks Sultan 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Hey guys I completed my landing on 19 and I came back to India , how can I be sure that my visa won't expire ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryannav13

*Online Check*

You can check status of ur visa online or u can call DIBP if u have any qs. 



gonnabeexpat said:


> Hey guys I completed my landing on 19 and I came back to India , how can I be sure that my visa won't expire ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nit6080405

*Query*

Hi All, I am sending an email dibp asking for a status on my case. Since I've been nev contacted by co, could someone provide the correct email address to reach them. Thanks in advance..,


----------



## andreyx108b

wstriker77 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> As can be seen from my signature it has been over 1 year since i lodged my visa and i haven't had any case office contact in 8 months now. I am thinking about sending a complaint to the IGIS.
> 
> 
> 
> Has some one in the past had their case sped up after complaining to the IGIS ? Any other advice will also be appreciated.




Usually no impact, but good thing is waiting over 18 months is very unusual. So you are close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chramu23

Got my Direct grant today, Thanks a lot to all you wonderful folks for helping with useful information, I'm one of those applicants waiting since long time (02 Dec 2016), finally got the grant today, wish all long waiting applicants get their grants soon.


----------



## sultan_azam

chramu23 said:


> Got my Direct grant today, Thanks a lot to all you wonderful folks for helping with useful information, I'm one of those applicants waiting since long time (02 Dec 2016), finally got the grant today, wish all long waiting applicants get their grants soon.


Thats a great news, congratulations buddy

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

gonnabeexpat said:


> Finally booked tickets to Australia for a 1 day trip just to retain my pr. Thank you so much for the support , the day finally came
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash

chramu23 said:


> Got my Direct grant today, Thanks a lot to all you wonderful folks for helping with useful information, I'm one of those applicants waiting since long time (02 Dec 2016), finally got the grant today, wish all long waiting applicants get their grants soon.


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ariin

With the grace of almighty god , I finally got my visa after 11 months. Thank you everyone for your help and support.
Grant date : 26 October 2017


----------



## bharat1835

*Queries regarding PCC , medicals*



sultan_azam said:


> Thats a great news, congratulations buddy
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hi Guys,

I have few queries regarding my application which is currently in "Information Requested" state.

1. Our application was in "Assessment in Progress" since Jan 2017(with all PCC medicals submitted). CO asked for my wife's medicals on 13th July(7 months after the first medical) , but that time we were expecting a baby and we told the same to CO. We are blessed with a baby boy on 16th Sep, 2017 and got his passport and Birth certificate as well. I sent an email to CO on 13th Oct informing about the birth of my child but no reply from him yet, what should I do in that case?

2. Is he going to ask the medical of baby as well? Or should I just get wife's medical done.

3. Our PCC were generated on 22 Dec,2016 . Do we need fresh PCC after 1 year? From all the countries or only current one (India)? My wife lived in Europe(in 2011) and we had provided PCC last time, she didn't travel anywhere neither do I in the last 1 year.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## srik46

Hello all. 
I recently logged into my immiaccount page and found that they have updated my wife's name( we did apply for a new passport so I had updated with a form 929). Although they have updated her name, they have also update the date of birth wrongly. I rechecked my docs and we have given the right date. But I think when the CO updated my wife's name the date of birth was wrongly updated. 

I have already emailed them asking them to make the correction. 

What else do I need to do ? Please advice. 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
1st CO Contact - November 9 2016 
2nd CO contact - September 25 2017 
Docs submitted on - September 26 2017
Employment verification - September 25 2017 
Grant - ??


----------



## rvd

bharat1835 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have few queries regarding my application which is currently in "Information Requested" state.
> 
> 1. Our application was in "Assessment in Progress" since Jan 2017(with all PCC medicals submitted). CO asked for my wife's medicals on 13th July(7 months after the first medical) , but that time we were expecting a baby and we told the same to CO. We are blessed with a baby boy on 16th Sep, 2017 and got his passport and Birth certificate as well. I sent an email to CO on 13th Oct informing about the birth of my child but no reply from him yet, what should I do in that case?
> 
> 2. Is he going to ask the medical of baby as well? Or should I just get wife's medical done.
> 
> 3. Our PCC were generated on 22 Dec,2016 . Do we need fresh PCC after 1 year? From all the countries or only current one (India)? My wife lived in Europe(in 2011) and we had provided PCC last time, she didn't travel anywhere neither do I in the last 1 year.
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Congrats on new baby..

1. Have you sent the passport copy and birth certificate of the child along with Form 1022 to include your baby into the visa application. If already submitted CO takes 4 to 8 weeks (sometimes more weeks) to include the baby in the application and CO will provide HAP ID to do the medicals for baby.

2 YES medical will be requested for baby also.

3. CO will inform you if PCC has to re done. For Europe it may not required since there was no travel after obtaining the last PCC.

All the best,
Cheers


----------



## rvd

srik46 said:


> Hello all.
> I recently logged into my immiaccount page and found that they have updated my wife's name( we did apply for a new passport so I had updated with a form 929). Although they have updated her name, they have also update the date of birth wrongly. I rechecked my docs and we have given the right date. But I think when the CO updated my wife's name the date of birth was wrongly updated.
> 
> I have already emailed them asking them to make the correction.
> 
> What else do I need to do ? Please advice.
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> 1st CO Contact - November 9 2016
> 2nd CO contact - September 25 2017
> Docs submitted on - September 26 2017
> Employment verification - September 25 2017
> Grant - ??



We could able to update the passport details in the update us section in the immi account (form will be created automatically and submitted) and upload the new passport.

In your case you had already provided the Form 929, CO might have updated wrongly.

After emailing attach the new passport in the immi account if not uploaded.

Seems you got your employment verification last month. All the very best to get your visa soon.


----------



## srik46

rvd said:


> We could able to update the passport details in the update us section in the immi account (form will be created automatically and submitted) and upload the new passport.
> 
> 
> 
> In your case you had already provided the Form 929, CO might have updated wrongly.
> 
> 
> 
> After emailing attach the new passport in the immi account if not uploaded.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you got your employment verification last month. All the very best to get your visa soon.




Thanks rvd for your response. I did upload the new passport long back when I uploaded the form 929. 

Yes employment verification is done. Counting days !!! 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
1st CO Contact - November 9 2016 
2nd CO contact - September 25 2017 
Docs submitted on - September 26 2017
Employment verification - September 25 2017 
Grant - ??


----------



## sultan_azam

ariin said:


> With the grace of almighty god , I finally got my visa after 11 months. Thank you everyone for your help and support.
> Grant date : 26 October 2017


congratulations buddy


----------



## sultan_azam

bharat1835 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have few queries regarding my application which is currently in "Information Requested" state.
> 
> 1. Our application was in "Assessment in Progress" since Jan 2017(with all PCC medicals submitted). CO asked for my wife's medicals on 13th July(7 months after the first medical) , but that time we were expecting a baby and we told the same to CO. We are blessed with a baby boy on 16th Sep, 2017 and got his passport and Birth certificate as well. I sent an email to CO on 13th Oct informing about the birth of my child but no reply from him yet, what should I do in that case?
> 
> 2. Is he going to ask the medical of baby as well? Or should I just get wife's medical done.
> 
> 3. Our PCC were generated on 22 Dec,2016 . Do we need fresh PCC after 1 year? From all the countries or only current one (India)? My wife lived in Europe(in 2011) and we had provided PCC last time, she didn't travel anywhere neither do I in the last 1 year.
> 
> Thanks in Advance


1. it took around 4 weeks for new born to be added in my visa application..wait for it... 

2. after adding baby, co will mail you HAP ID for new born and request for medicals for baby and wife/you(if not done till now)

3. co may ask for new pcc of India if processing goes beyond 22 Dec 2017, i guess european pcc wont be asked, experts can guide more on this


----------



## zeemal1401

Hi all,

I just lodged my visa on 23 Oct 2017 and thought of joining the club & here to share my visa updates with you all.

Best of luck to everyone!

Cheers
Zeemal

__________________
Visa Sub-Class: 189
ANZSCO: 2611 ( ICT Technical Analyst )
ACS/Skill Assessmnet: 2 Feb 2017 
Age:30points, Bachelors Degree: 15 points, 1 year work Experience: 5 points, Australian Study Requirements: 5 points
1st Attempt PTE Score: L 71, S83, W 85, R 74 (5 Feb 2017) - 10points
EOI Submitted: 17/02/2017: 65 points
2nd Attempt PTE Score: L 87, S90, W 79, R 83 (6 Oct 2017) - 20 points
EOI Updated: 06-10-2017: 75 points 
Invitation: 18/10/2017
Visa Lodged: 23/10/2017


----------



## sultan_azam

zeemal1401 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just lodged my visa on 23 Oct 2017 and thought of joining the club & here to share my visa updates with you all.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!
> 
> Cheers
> Zeemal
> 
> __________________
> Visa Sub-Class: 189
> ANZSCO: 2611 ( ICT Technical Analyst )
> ACS/Skill Assessmnet: 2 Feb 2017
> Age:30points, Bachelors Degree: 15 points, 1 year work Experience: 5 points, Australian Study Requirements: 5 points
> 1st Attempt PTE Score: L 71, S83, W 85, R 74 (5 Feb 2017) - 10points
> EOI Submitted: 17/02/2017: 65 points
> 2nd Attempt PTE Score: L 87, S90, W 79, R 83 (6 Oct 2017) - 20 points
> EOI Updated: 06-10-2017: 75 points
> Invitation: 18/10/2017
> Visa Lodged: 23/10/2017



you will get active discussion in this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...odge-grant-gang-2017-a-1926.html#post13514490


----------



## deepthipraman

Hi,
Can anyone please give me DIBP Adelaide team's contact number? Im thinking of calling them to get an update as it's gonna be a year since I've lodged visa. Also, can any one please tell what is the right time to call to get minimum waiting time ???


----------



## randhir510

Need Assistance,
It has been now close to 17 months (10/06/2016), since I have applied for my Visa under subclass 189 (Occupation: Accountant). My job Verification is done on 05/09/2017, than after, I called DIBP three weeks back to check the current status of my application, no positive reply has been received from them. When I asked them to “Please let me know if there is any document pending from my end, they informed that my PCC is expired and I have to submit my PCC again but only when CO asked me to do so. Since then no positive outcome and neither any mail from CO. 
After waiting for almost close to 17 months I am getting frustrated and impatient also. 
Please suggest what to do? 
Shall I mail them or call them again?
Please advice


----------



## ariin

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations buddy



Thanks Sultan


----------



## CaJn

deepthipraman said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone please give me DIBP Adelaide team's contact number? Im thinking of calling them to get an update as it's gonna be a year since I've lodged visa. Also, can any one please tell what is the right time to call to get minimum waiting time ???


Adelaide doesn't have a specific contact number, my application was processed by Adelaide and I used the numbers below:
+61 131 881 (or ) +61-0262641111
The website suggests to use the first number

Average wait time would be about 1 Hour, the longest I've waited for was 1:20 mins. They open at 8:30 AM (AEDT) i.e. 5:30 mins ahead of India (which would be 3:00 AM); you might have less wait time when you call during opening hours, but that depends! :fingerscrossed:

Most seniors here would discourage you from calling as this doesn't help much and I've not got very useful / additional information from what we can access. You need talk nice to even start a conversation with them. I hope you've already tried to send you inquiry by email.

All the best, ray: you get your grant soon!


----------



## deepthipraman

CaJn said:


> deepthipraman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Can anyone please give me DIBP Adelaide team's contact number? Im thinking of calling them to get an update as it's gonna be a year since I've lodged visa. Also, can any one please tell what is the right time to call to get minimum waiting time ???
> 
> 
> 
> Adelaide doesn't have a specific contact number, my application was processed by Adelaide and I used the numbers below:
> +61 131 881 (or ) +61-0262641111
> The website suggests to use the first number
> 
> Average wait time would be about 1 Hour, the longest I've waited for was 1:20 mins. They open at 8:30 AM (AEDT) i.e. 5:30 mins ahead of India (which would be 3:00 AM); you might have less wait time when you call during opening hours, but that depends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most seniors here would discourage you from calling as this doesn't help much and I've not got very useful / additional information from what we can access. You need talk nice to even start a conversation with them. I hope you've already tried to send you inquiry by email.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you get your grant soon!
Click to expand...

Thanks for your help CaJn.


----------



## manoh

visa190qld said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was on Student visa . upon apply of PR visa i ask DIBP that can i stop study and get bridging visa ? They replied yes you can get Bridging visa E with full work rights and i did this.
> 
> Since i am on B E Visa i cant move out of country. also cant able to change it to Bridging visa B.
> 
> Now my story is i am on Bridging visa E since last 11 month with medicare card but still my status is " Assessment in Progress "
> 
> They took 11 month to send me NJL letter and since replied it 43 days passed but no update.



Hi,mate

Can you help me with regarding Bridging visa E from your experience?

In my case, after finishing my 485 TR visa i have to apply for student visa that was bridging visa A and 2 week after i got 489 bridging visa C. Because of wrong guidance i was not aware about canceling my bridging visa A and within 1 month i granted my student visa. So, currently i am student visa but could not continue my study because i am in now regional state already hoping to get my decision. But unfortunately its taking delay almost over 1 year may be due to my new born baby.

And i stop paying to uni due to my financial crisis and may be they soon cancel my Coe that means soon i loose my student visa too. So, in that case how could i apply my bridging visa E. My f**k migration agent still asking to re-apply or maintain my student visa until i get my 489 visa granted. is that true? When i learn your case i am pretty hopefull now. Please share me your advice will be very life saving.

thank you
Manoh


----------



## bharat1835

*Thanks*



sultan_azam said:


> 1. it took around 4 weeks for new born to be added in my visa application..wait for it...
> 
> 2. after adding baby, co will mail you HAP ID for new born and request for medicals for baby and wife/you(if not done till now)
> 
> 3. co may ask for new pcc of India if processing goes beyond 22 Dec 2017, i guess european pcc wont be asked, experts can guide more on this



Thanks Sultan,

Just got an email from Case officer , asking for 3 things Form 1022 , birth cert, passport of baby.
I will send all the docs and then wait for 4 weeks.


----------



## sultan_azam

bharat1835 said:


> Thanks Sultan,
> 
> Just got an email from Case officer , asking for 3 things Form 1022 , birth cert, passport of baby.
> I will send all the docs and then wait for 4 weeks.


thats good, provide the documents asap and press IP button


----------



## abrahamraju

Come Nov 6th, it will be 1 year for me and waiting???


----------



## abrahamraju

abrahamraju said:


> Come Nov 6th, it will be 1 year for me and waiting


----------



## guru1234

Hi All,

If anyone recently landed is Australia, please advice..
After landing Australia, is there any procedure or something required that we need to register dibp site or we need to intimate them anywhere?

Please advice.


----------



## abrahamraju

Finally on 362nd day got the grant.. Many thanks Andy, vijay and others for all the help.. Wishing the ones who are waiting for a long time.. Hopefully should happen soon..


----------



## deepthipraman

abrahamraju said:


> Finally on 362nd day got the grant.. Many thanks Andy, vijay and others for all the help.. Wishing the ones who are waiting for a long time.. Hopefully should happen soon..


Hearty congrats abrahamraju  your days of painful wait are finally over.. wish you all the very best and all success for your future endeavours  
When is your IED?


----------



## abrahamraju

deepthipraman said:


> abrahamraju said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally on 362nd day got the grant.. Many thanks Andy, vijay and others for all the help.. Wishing the ones who are waiting for a long time.. Hopefully should happen soon..
> 
> 
> 
> Hearty congrats abrahamraju  your days of painful wait are finally over.. wish you all the very best and all success for your future endeavours
> When is your IED?
Click to expand...


Thanks deepthi.. IED is 16 November 2017


----------



## Maverick_VJ

abrahamraju said:


> Finally on 362nd day got the grant.. Many thanks Andy, vijay and others for all the help.. Wishing the ones who are waiting for a long time.. Hopefully should happen soon..


Great buddy! Enjoy the moment.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

abrahamraju said:


> Finally on 362nd day got the grant.. Many thanks Andy, vijay and others for all the help.. Wishing the ones who are waiting for a long time.. Hopefully should happen soon..


congratulations abrahamraju


----------



## sunilgovindan

abrahamraju said:


> Finally on 362nd day got the grant.. Many thanks Andy, vijay and others for all the help.. Wishing the ones who are waiting for a long time.. Hopefully should happen soon..



Congratulations Abrahamraju. That's a very long wait, definitely encouraging to others with similar wait times. Wish you good luck !!


----------



## pkk0574

abrahamraju said:


> Finally on 362nd day got the grant.. Many thanks Andy, vijay and others for all the help.. Wishing the ones who are waiting for a long time.. Hopefully should happen soon..




Congratulations on your grant!!!

Told you to be patient 

Regards,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nit6080405

*@abrahamraju* : Congratulations on your grant....

I am in the same situation as you were i.e never been contacted and application is in "Received" status from day 1 (16 Dec. 2016)

Not sure how much longer i have to wait more...


----------



## manoh

Self Employed ' 15 said:


> Hi, did you undergo any verification?
> Can you share me the email too, I may get with some luck, it has been 370 days for me.


Hi mate,

can you share that email please? Its been 13 months completed by today and still hopeless. Waiting is so hard ..totally mental harrassment.

Your help will be life saving dear.

Thank you.
manoh


----------



## harshi1188

*Grant!!!!!*

Finally after a long wait of *565 *days my husband and I have got our *GRANT*(1yr and 6 months and 17 days) .
Visa lodge : Apr 28th 2016
1st CO Contact : May 9th 2016 (PCC/Medical/Form 80)
Submitted the docs : May 21st 2016
Emp Verification(Main Applicant): July end 2017(Contact to HR)
2nd Co Contact(Redo Medical and PCC): 19 Oct 2017
GRANT : Nov 14 2017
IED : 26 Oct 2018

Between 1st and 2nd Co contact we tried to call them, sent multiple mails to check the status, raised a complaint but didn't get any positive response . All that we were told was Assessment is in Progress . So I feel there is no point contacting them
The wait was very difficult and our patience had reached its saturation point.

I have been a silent member of this forum , I am posting this today so that it gives hope to all those who are still waiting for their GRANT (Each time I saw an applicant from 2016 get a grant it gave me more and more positive vibes that we would also get our GRANT soon). 

As someone had rightly told in this forum before , If you have submitted all genuine Documents then you will get your GRANT for sure.It's just matter of time.
I would like to wish all 2016 applicants who are still waiting all the very best , Stay strong and dont lose hope you will get your GRANT soon.


----------



## sharma1981

harshi1188 said:


> Finally after a long wait of *565 *days my husband and I have got our *GRANT*(1yr and 6 months and 17 days) .
> Visa lodge : Apr 28th 2016
> 1st CO Contact : May 9th 2016 (PCC/Medical/Form 80)
> Submitted the docs : May 21st 2016
> Emp Verification(Main Applicant): July end 2017(Contact to HR)
> 2nd Co Contact(Redo Medical and PCC): 19 Oct 2017
> GRANT : Nov 14 2017
> IED : 26 Oct 2018
> 
> Between 1st and 2nd Co contact we tried to call them, sent multiple mails to check the status, raised a complaint but didn't get any positive response . All that we were told was Assessment is in Progress . So I feel there is no point contacting them
> The wait was very difficult and our patience had reached its saturation point.
> 
> I have been a silent member of this forum , I am posting this today so that it gives hope to all those who are still waiting for their GRANT (Each time I saw an applicant from 2016 get a grant it gave me more and more positive vibes that we would also get our GRANT soon).
> 
> As someone had rightly told in this forum before , If you have submitted all genuine Documents then you will get your GRANT for sure.It's just matter of time.
> I would like to wish all 2016 applicants who are still waiting all the very best , Stay strong and dont lose hope you will get your GRANT soon.


Congrats .... Enjoi


----------



## nikhil_k

harshi1188 said:


> Finally after a long wait of *565 *days my husband and I have got our *GRANT*(1yr and 6 months and 17 days) .
> 
> Visa lodge : Apr 28th 2016
> 
> 1st CO Contact : May 9th 2016 (PCC/Medical/Form 80)
> 
> Submitted the docs : May 21st 2016
> 
> Emp Verification(Main Applicant): July end 2017(Contact to HR)
> 
> 2nd Co Contact(Redo Medical and PCC): 19 Oct 2017
> 
> GRANT : Nov 14 2017
> 
> IED : 26 Oct 2018
> 
> 
> 
> Between 1st and 2nd Co contact we tried to call them, sent multiple mails to check the status, raised a complaint but didn't get any positive response . All that we were told was Assessment is in Progress . So I feel there is no point contacting them
> 
> The wait was very difficult and our patience had reached its saturation point.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been a silent member of this forum , I am posting this today so that it gives hope to all those who are still waiting for their GRANT (Each time I saw an applicant from 2016 get a grant it gave me more and more positive vibes that we would also get our GRANT soon).
> 
> 
> 
> As someone had rightly told in this forum before , If you have submitted all genuine Documents then you will get your GRANT for sure.It's just matter of time.
> 
> I would like to wish all 2016 applicants who are still waiting all the very best , Stay strong and dont lose hope you will get your GRANT soon.




Congrates!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbzxpat

harshi1188 said:


> Finally after a long wait of *565 *days my husband and I have got our *GRANT*(1yr and 6 months and 17 days) .
> Visa lodge : Apr 28th 2016
> 1st CO Contact : May 9th 2016 (PCC/Medical/Form 80)
> Submitted the docs : May 21st 2016
> Emp Verification(Main Applicant): July end 2017(Contact to HR)
> 2nd Co Contact(Redo Medical and PCC): 19 Oct 2017
> GRANT : Nov 14 2017
> IED : 26 Oct 2018
> 
> Between 1st and 2nd Co contact we tried to call them, sent multiple mails to check the status, raised a complaint but didn't get any positive response . All that we were told was Assessment is in Progress . So I feel there is no point contacting them
> The wait was very difficult and our patience had reached its saturation point.
> 
> I have been a silent member of this forum , I am posting this today so that it gives hope to all those who are still waiting for their GRANT (Each time I saw an applicant from 2016 get a grant it gave me more and more positive vibes that we would also get our GRANT soon).
> 
> As someone had rightly told in this forum before , If you have submitted all genuine Documents then you will get your GRANT for sure.It's just matter of time.
> I would like to wish all 2016 applicants who are still waiting all the very best , Stay strong and dont lose hope you will get your GRANT soon.


Congratulations and all the best for things to come
Amazing patience, your timeline gives hope to others who are in the waiting zone.


----------



## srik46

harshi1188 said:


> Finally after a long wait of *565 *days my husband and I have got our *GRANT*(1yr and 6 months and 17 days) .
> 
> Visa lodge : Apr 28th 2016
> 
> 1st CO Contact : May 9th 2016 (PCC/Medical/Form 80)
> 
> Submitted the docs : May 21st 2016
> 
> Emp Verification(Main Applicant): July end 2017(Contact to HR)
> 
> 2nd Co Contact(Redo Medical and PCC): 19 Oct 2017
> 
> GRANT : Nov 14 2017
> 
> IED : 26 Oct 2018
> 
> 
> 
> Between 1st and 2nd Co contact we tried to call them, sent multiple mails to check the status, raised a complaint but didn't get any positive response . All that we were told was Assessment is in Progress . So I feel there is no point contacting them
> 
> The wait was very difficult and our patience had reached its saturation point.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been a silent member of this forum , I am posting this today so that it gives hope to all those who are still waiting for their GRANT (Each time I saw an applicant from 2016 get a grant it gave me more and more positive vibes that we would also get our GRANT soon).
> 
> 
> 
> As someone had rightly told in this forum before , If you have submitted all genuine Documents then you will get your GRANT for sure.It's just matter of time.
> 
> I would like to wish all 2016 applicants who are still waiting all the very best , Stay strong and dont lose hope you will get your GRANT soon.




Hello. Wow that's really nice to know. I can feel how much joy that would have brought to you. I am a October 2016 applicant as well. Keeping fingers crossed. Had my employment verification 2 months ago. People are saying that after employment verification we need to wait for 2 months. I m quite sure that I will get it soon. But when is the thing. Mine is just 1 employer. Me and my wife have been waiting painfully since the lodgment date. It's quite painful to see 2017 people get grant in just 2 weeks after lodging. 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
1st CO Contact - November 9 2016 
2nd CO contact - September 25 2017 
Docs submitted on - September 26 2017
Employment verification - September 25 2017 
Grant - ??


----------



## abin

It's really too long that 2nd CO contacted you after so many months....any particular reason????

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kct22

harshi1188 said:


> Finally after a long wait of *565 *days my husband and I have got our *GRANT*(1yr and 6 months and 17 days) .
> Visa lodge : Apr 28th 2016
> 1st CO Contact : May 9th 2016 (PCC/Medical/Form 80)
> Submitted the docs : May 21st 2016
> Emp Verification(Main Applicant): July end 2017(Contact to HR)
> 2nd Co Contact(Redo Medical and PCC): 19 Oct 2017
> GRANT : Nov 14 2017
> IED : 26 Oct 2018
> 
> Between 1st and 2nd Co contact we tried to call them, sent multiple mails to check the status, raised a complaint but didn't get any positive response . All that we were told was Assessment is in Progress . So I feel there is no point contacting them
> The wait was very difficult and our patience had reached its saturation point.
> 
> I have been a silent member of this forum , I am posting this today so that it gives hope to all those who are still waiting for their GRANT (Each time I saw an applicant from 2016 get a grant it gave me more and more positive vibes that we would also get our GRANT soon).
> 
> As someone had rightly told in this forum before , If you have submitted all genuine Documents then you will get your GRANT for sure.It's just matter of time.
> I would like to wish all 2016 applicants who are still waiting all the very best , Stay strong and dont lose hope you will get your GRANT soon.


Congratulation..

This is a good news, I have applied on 19th April 2016. Got verification call 2 months back from AHC. Hoping that long wait will come to end.


----------



## wstriker77

harshi1188 said:


> Finally after a long wait of *565 *days my husband and I have got our *GRANT*(1yr and 6 months and 17 days) .
> Visa lodge : Apr 28th 2016
> 1st CO Contact : May 9th 2016 (PCC/Medical/Form 80)
> Submitted the docs : May 21st 2016
> Emp Verification(Main Applicant): July end 2017(Contact to HR)
> 2nd Co Contact(Redo Medical and PCC): 19 Oct 2017
> GRANT : Nov 14 2017
> IED : 26 Oct 2018
> 
> Between 1st and 2nd Co contact we tried to call them, sent multiple mails to check the status, raised a complaint but didn't get any positive response . All that we were told was Assessment is in Progress . So I feel there is no point contacting them
> The wait was very difficult and our patience had reached its saturation point.
> 
> I have been a silent member of this forum , I am posting this today so that it gives hope to all those who are still waiting for their GRANT (Each time I saw an applicant from 2016 get a grant it gave me more and more positive vibes that we would also get our GRANT soon).
> 
> As someone had rightly told in this forum before , If you have submitted all genuine Documents then you will get your GRANT for sure.It's just matter of time.
> I would like to wish all 2016 applicants who are still waiting all the very best , Stay strong and dont lose hope you will get your GRANT soon.




First of all congrats Harshi on your grant.

You have mentioned that you raised a complaint as well. To whom did you raise thsi complain ? And how ?


----------



## ahmadwarraich

subscribe.


----------



## harshi1188

srik46 said:


> Hello. Wow that's really nice to know. I can feel how much joy that would have brought to you. I am a October 2016 applicant as well. Keeping fingers crossed. Had my employment verification 2 months ago. People are saying that after employment verification we need to wait for 2 months. I m quite sure that I will get it soon. But when is the thing. Mine is just 1 employer. Me and my wife have been waiting painfully since the lodgment date. It's quite painful to see 2017 people get grant in just 2 weeks after lodging.
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> 1st CO Contact - November 9 2016
> 2nd CO contact - September 25 2017
> Docs submitted on - September 26 2017
> Employment verification - September 25 2017
> Grant - ??



Wish you all the very best ! I can totally understand the pain of waiting . .. U will get ur GRANT soon


----------



## harshi1188

abin said:


> It's really too long that 2nd CO contacted you after so many months....any particular reason????
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


How I wish we knew the reason  . All we were told was that our Assessment is in progress


----------



## harshi1188

wstriker77 said:


> First of all congrats Harshi on your grant.
> 
> You have mentioned that you raised a complaint as well. To whom did you raise thsi complain ? And how ?


From their official site . There was an option . we did it last year . Trust me there is no use doing it . They will only tell Assessment is in progress and nothing more !


----------



## ahmadwarraich

srik46 said:


> Hello. Wow that's really nice to know. I can feel how much joy that would have brought to you. I am a October 2016 applicant as well. Keeping fingers crossed. Had my employment verification 2 months ago. People are saying that after employment verification we need to wait for 2 months. I m quite sure that I will get it soon. But when is the thing. Mine is just 1 employer. Me and my wife have been waiting painfully since the lodgment date. It's quite painful to see 2017 people get grant in just 2 weeks after lodging.
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> 1st CO Contact - November 9 2016
> 2nd CO contact - September 25 2017
> Docs submitted on - September 26 2017
> Employment verification - September 25 2017
> Grant - ??


I am on the same boat with you, waiting since Nov 2016 without any clue whats going on.


----------



## abin

I want to Ask about nurse 189 visa waiting period. Is it going to be longer wait than the occupation under pro- rata as I believe nurse comes under non- pro rata occupation list. ???

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

harshi1188 said:


> Finally after a long wait of *565 *days my husband and I have got our *GRANT*(1yr and 6 months and 17 days) .
> Visa lodge : Apr 28th 2016
> 1st CO Contact : May 9th 2016 (PCC/Medical/Form 80)
> Submitted the docs : May 21st 2016
> Emp Verification(Main Applicant): July end 2017(Contact to HR)
> 2nd Co Contact(Redo Medical and PCC): 19 Oct 2017
> GRANT : Nov 14 2017
> IED : 26 Oct 2018
> 
> Between 1st and 2nd Co contact we tried to call them, sent multiple mails to check the status, raised a complaint but didn't get any positive response . All that we were told was Assessment is in Progress . So I feel there is no point contacting them
> The wait was very difficult and our patience had reached its saturation point.
> 
> I have been a silent member of this forum , I am posting this today so that it gives hope to all those who are still waiting for their GRANT (Each time I saw an applicant from 2016 get a grant it gave me more and more positive vibes that we would also get our GRANT soon).
> 
> As someone had rightly told in this forum before , If you have submitted all genuine Documents then you will get your GRANT for sure.It's just matter of time.
> I would like to wish all 2016 applicants who are still waiting all the very best , Stay strong and dont lose hope you will get your GRANT soon.


appreciate your patience... congratulations for the visa


----------



## sultan_azam

abin said:


> I want to Ask about nurse 189 visa waiting period. Is it going to be longer wait than the occupation under pro- rata as I believe nurse comes under non- pro rata occupation list. ???
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


are you asking about processing time for visa application or for getting an invite wrt NURSES ?


----------



## abin

sultan_azam said:


> are you asking about processing time for visa application or for getting an invite wrt NURSES ?




Processing time for VISA application....


----------



## sultan_azam

abin said:


> Processing time for VISA application....


Visa processing timelines are independent of occupation code

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## abin

sultan_azam said:


> Visa processing timelines are independent of occupation code
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


What about the 189 invitation...does it depend upon occupation code ? If so will it be long wait for a nurse with 70 points ?


----------



## sultan_azam

abin said:


> What about the 189 invitation...does it depend upon occupation code ? If so will it be long wait for a nurse with 70 points ?


Yeah, invites vary according to occupation code

For nurses with 70point, invite should pop up in next round

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## abin

sultan_azam said:


> Yeah, invites vary according to occupation code
> 
> For nurses with 70point, invite should pop up in next round
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


The eoi was lodged on Nov 7. So hopefully with 70 invite should be next round.

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## abin

For visa application...for nurses...what are the docs to be submitted...can anyone mention each doc clearly however trivial it may appear.

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wstriker77

*New Born Medical*

Guys,

After a wait of more than 3 months, my baby has finally been added to my application on the Immi Account.

I have uploaded the Passport and Birth Certificate under my Child's ID. However, i am unable to do anything regarding the medical. Under the "View Health Assessment" section for the baby, i am not getting any option for the medicals in order to generate the Hap ID (as I did in my case). Nor the HAP ID has been written in the case officer's email.

Can anyone please advise how i can generate the Hap ID for the baby. Further is their any visa fee required to be paid for the newborn ?


----------



## ahmadwarraich

wstriker77 said:


> Guys,
> 
> After a wait of more than 3 months, my baby has finally been added to my application on the Immi Account.
> 
> I have uploaded the Passport and Birth Certificate under my Child's ID. However, i am unable to do anything regarding the medical. Under the "View Health Assessment" section for the baby, i am not getting any option for the medicals in order to generate the Hap ID (as I did in my case). Nor the HAP ID has been written in the case officer's email.
> 
> Can anyone please advise how i can generate the Hap ID for the baby. Further is their any visa fee required to be paid for the newborn ?


Great, hopefully now your process will move fast. As per my knowledge there is no visa fee for new born babies after visa lodging.


----------



## srik46

Hello. I called DIBP (+61 131 881)2 weeks ago and the person checked my case and couldn't tell me why my case is delayed. When I asked her with further questions. She requested me to email. So pretty much the usual response. Following I made a complaint although I got a reference number. It didn't ask for my personal details. 

Is there any other number whom I contact ? 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
1st CO Contact - November 9 2016 
2nd CO contact - September 25 2017 
Docs submitted on - September 26 2017
Employment verification - September 25 2017 
Grant - ??


----------



## manoh

srik46 said:


> Hello. I called DIBP (+61 131 881)2 weeks ago and the person checked my case and couldn't tell me why my case is delayed. When I asked her with further questions. She requested me to email. So pretty much the usual response. Following I made a complaint although I got a reference number. It didn't ask for my personal details.
> 
> Is there any other number whom I contact ?
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> 1st CO Contact - November 9 2016
> 2nd CO contact - September 25 2017
> Docs submitted on - September 26 2017
> Employment verification - September 25 2017
> Grant - ??



Hi srik,

I am in same condition as yours. Would you please let me know how you complain your case in the immigration ? I am also happy to complain them as waiting is more than pain with no reason.

thank you
manoh


----------



## Unemplyed

I am also waiting since Dec 2015 and more than six months after physical verification


----------



## dar8

manoh said:


> Hi srik,
> 
> I am in same condition as yours. Would you please let me know how you complain your case in the immigration ? I am also happy to complain them as waiting is more than pain with no reason.
> 
> thank you
> manoh


I am surprised you're still waiting fr the grant mate even after sending them so many emails , its been over a year i believe


----------



## deepthipraman

Unemplyed said:


> I am also waiting since Dec 2015 and more than six months after physical verification


Hi Unemplyed,
It has been 2 years since you lodged visa! Are you allocated to Brisbane? Have you tried complaining in their website, calling them?? Why such a long delay? Can you please provide details about your occupation and CO contact?


----------



## andreyx108b

manoh said:


> Hi srik,
> 
> 
> 
> I am in same condition as yours. Would you please let me know how you complain your case in the immigration ? I am also happy to complain them as waiting is more than pain with no reason.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you
> 
> manoh




Complaints do not help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Unemplyed said:


> I am also waiting since Dec 2015 and more than six months after physical verification


There is another applicant who has been waiting since early 2015 without any updates. Stating the delay the applicant decided to withdraw his application and requested for refund to which there was new request sent out for medicals to be done and submitted again. Same was completed couple of weeks back and the guy is still waiting. Do not loose hope it will work out soon for you


----------



## zachs

Hi All 

With immense pleasure I want to let you all know that I finally got my 189 visa grant today. Have to accept that the wait was not easy at all specially when I was sitting at home unemployed for about 9 months ( Checking e-mails multiple times a day ) and then finally accepted a job offer after loosing all my hope for visa grant. 

I might not have posted my in the forum, but believe me no day passed where did not logged in to the forum and check the comments from the other members which provide me enough patience and hope.

Here's my timeline.


Intent:Australia
ACS Submitted :27 April 2016
Assessed: 4 May 2016
EOI Submitted:9 Nov 2016
Point:70
Subclass:189
Skill: 263111( Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
Invited:23 Nov 2016
PCC and Medicals : 6 Dec 2016
Visa application Lodged : 23 Dec 2016
First CO contact: 17 Jan 2017
DOB for new born baby : 19 March 2017
Most recent contact by CO ( Asking for pending new born baby doc's) : 30 May 2017
Submitted medicals , passport and birth certificate of new born baby : 10th June 2017
Got call from AHC for Employment verification: 22 Aug 2017
Provided Salary Slips and Bank statement to AHC as per the request : 23 Aug 2017
Visa Granted : 14th Dec 2017
IED : 18th Jan 2018


----------



## deepthipraman

Any mechanical engineers in this group who are still waiting since 2016?? As far as I know, srik46 and I are waiting since 2016. Any other mechanical engineers here??


----------



## manoh

andreyx108b said:


> Complaints do not help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for the advice. can i have a inquiry ? currently i am holding student visa and bridging visa c on 489 grant waiting. In that case, if my student visa finished does my bridging visa c automatically change into effect on vevo or do i need to contact immigration. please let me know your experience. thank you.

manoh


----------



## srik46

Hello all 

Happy new year. One of my friends is applying for SC 189. Her husband doesn't not have a degree in English. So she will be the main applicant and he would be dependent. For dependents normally an IELTS is required or a functional English letter is required. What to do in this case ? Since her husband doesn't speak English ?? 

Thanks to help ! 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
1st CO Contact - November 9 2016 
2nd CO contact - September 25 2017 
Docs submitted on - September 26 2017
Employment verification - September 25 2017 
Grant - ??


----------



## maraikayer

srik46 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Happy new year. One of my friends is applying for SC 189. Her husband doesn't not have a degree in English. So she will be the main applicant and he would be dependent. For dependents normally an IELTS is required or a functional English letter is required. What to do in this case ? Since her husband doesn't speak English ??
> 
> Thanks to help !
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> 1st CO Contact - November 9 2016
> 2nd CO contact - September 25 2017
> Docs submitted on - September 26 2017
> Employment verification - September 25 2017
> Grant - ??


Since no degree I'm assuming you're not going to claim points . You're just trying to prove functional English. 

The only options are to get letter from school (10th & 12th).
PTE is also an option - 35 or 40 each module . Little training he will be able to do it.

Last option - after your friend being invited she will get co contact for proof of English, then she can choose to pay VAC2 payment of 4200$.

I think last option is only suitable if your friend's husband cannot speak English at all.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

zachs said:


> Hi All
> 
> With immense pleasure I want to let you all know that I finally got my 189 visa grant today. Have to accept that the wait was not easy at all specially when I was sitting at home unemployed for about 9 months ( Checking e-mails multiple times a day ) and then finally accepted a job offer after loosing all my hope for visa grant.
> 
> I might not have posted my in the forum, but believe me no day passed where did not logged in to the forum and check the comments from the other members which provide me enough patience and hope.
> 
> Here's my timeline.
> 
> 
> Intent:Australia
> ACS Submitted :27 April 2016
> Assessed: 4 May 2016
> EOI Submitted:9 Nov 2016
> Point:70
> Subclass:189
> Skill: 263111( Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> Invited:23 Nov 2016
> PCC and Medicals : 6 Dec 2016
> Visa application Lodged : 23 Dec 2016
> First CO contact: 17 Jan 2017
> DOB for new born baby : 19 March 2017
> Most recent contact by CO ( Asking for pending new born baby doc's) : 30 May 2017
> Submitted medicals , passport and birth certificate of new born baby : 10th June 2017
> Got call from AHC for Employment verification: 22 Aug 2017
> Provided Salary Slips and Bank statement to AHC as per the request : 23 Aug 2017
> Visa Granted : 14th Dec 2017
> IED : 18th Jan 2018


Many congrats

Plan for the IED. Drop an email asking them for extension if possible. Wait for 3-4 days and then plan the trip


----------



## debeash

zachs said:


> Hi All
> 
> With immense pleasure I want to let you all know that I finally got my 189 visa grant today. Have to accept that the wait was not easy at all specially when I was sitting at home unemployed for about 9 months ( Checking e-mails multiple times a day ) and then finally accepted a job offer after loosing all my hope for visa grant.
> 
> I might not have posted my in the forum, but believe me no day passed where did not logged in to the forum and check the comments from the other members which provide me enough patience and hope.
> 
> Here's my timeline.
> 
> 
> Intent:Australia
> ACS Submitted :27 April 2016
> Assessed: 4 May 2016
> EOI Submitted:9 Nov 2016
> Point:70
> Subclass:189
> Skill: 263111( Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> Invited:23 Nov 2016
> PCC and Medicals : 6 Dec 2016
> Visa application Lodged : 23 Dec 2016
> First CO contact: 17 Jan 2017
> DOB for new born baby : 19 March 2017
> Most recent contact by CO ( Asking for pending new born baby doc's) : 30 May 2017
> Submitted medicals , passport and birth certificate of new born baby : 10th June 2017
> Got call from AHC for Employment verification: 22 Aug 2017
> Provided Salary Slips and Bank statement to AHC as per the request : 23 Aug 2017
> Visa Granted : 14th Dec 2017
> IED : 18th Jan 2018


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## srik46

Hello any 2016 applicants still waiting for their grants ? 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
1st CO Contact - November 9 2016 
2nd CO contact - September 25 2017 
Docs submitted on - September 26 2017
Employment verification - September 25 2017 
Grant - ??


----------



## Gbatra

srik46 said:


> Hello any 2016 applicants still waiting for their grants ?
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> 1st CO Contact - November 9 2016
> 2nd CO contact - September 25 2017
> Docs submitted on - September 26 2017
> Employment verification - September 25 2017
> Grant - ??


Yes.. September '16


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## srik46

Hello any 2016 applicants still waiting for their grants ? 


Mechanical engineer -233512
Lodged- 16/10/16
1st CO Contact - November 9 2016 
2nd CO contact - September 25 2017 
Docs submitted on - September 26 2017
Employment verification - September 25 2017 
Grant - ??


----------



## NB

srik46 said:


> Hello any 2016 applicants still waiting for their grants ?
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> 1st CO Contact - November 9 2016
> 2nd CO contact - September 25 2017
> Docs submitted on - September 26 2017
> Employment verification - September 25 2017
> Grant - ??


Did You try getting this information from immitracker?

Cheers


----------



## Raghupal1234

srik46 said:


> Hello any 2016 applicants still waiting for their grants ?
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer -233512
> Lodged- 16/10/16
> 1st CO Contact - November 9 2016
> 2nd CO contact - September 25 2017
> Docs submitted on - September 26 2017
> Employment verification - September 25 2017
> Grant - ??


Ship Master 
Lodged 15/9/16
1,2,3 CO contacts done, AHC verification done, submitted required docs. Waiting for grant??

I don’t have a clue how long does it take to process the file!!!!!


----------



## NB

Raghupal1234 said:


> Ship Master
> Lodged 15/9/16
> 1,2,3 CO contacts done, AHC verification done, submitted required docs. Waiting for grant??
> 
> I don’t have a clue how long does it take to process the file!!!!!


718 days is a recent record

You still have some time to go before you beat that 

On a more serious note, no one can predict

Relax and go about your day to day activities 

You have had has multiple CO contacts, so obviously yours is not a simple straightforward case

The grant will come in its own sweet time

Cheers


----------



## gaudit24

newbienz said:


> 718 days is a recent record
> 
> 
> 
> You still have some time to go before you beat that
> 
> 
> 
> On a more serious note, no one can predict
> 
> 
> 
> Relax and go about your day to day activities
> 
> 
> 
> You have had has multiple CO contacts, so obviously yours is not a simple straightforward case
> 
> 
> 
> The grant will come in its own sweet time
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Hey rahul,
Newbienz is right, i am the one who has been counted exact 718 days. So chill buddy, do ur day to day activities till you get ur grant. 

Nothing to worry if you have not cliamed anything fake.

Just be relaxed & live a happy life. All the best for your grant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unemplyed

My record is more than 777 days means two years and one and half month as well as 245 days after physical verification at old Company.
With the hope of positive outcome......


----------



## andreyx108b

gaudit24 said:


> Hey rahul,
> Newbienz is right, i am the one who has been counted exact 718 days. So chill buddy, do ur day to day activities till you get ur grant.
> 
> Nothing to worry if you have not cliamed anything fake.
> 
> Just be relaxed & live a happy life. All the best for your grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


such waiting times constitute roughly than 1% of all cases. While, one may appreciate the fact that 700+ days wait is possible, the probability of such as extremely rare.


----------



## Raghupal1234

newbienz said:


> Raghupal1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Master
> Lodged 15/9/16
> 1,2,3 CO contacts done, AHC verification done, submitted required docs. Waiting for grant??
> 
> I don’t have a clue how long does it take to process the file!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 718 days is a recent record
> 
> You still have some time to go before you beat that
> 
> On a more serious note, no one can predict
> 
> Relax and go about your day to day activities
> 
> You have had has multiple CO contacts, so obviously yours is not a simple straightforward case
> 
> The grant will come in its own sweet time
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks for the inspiring words. 
I have visited more than a hundred countries even though the duration of stay has been less than a year and some times less than a week in each country including Australia due to the nature of my work. 
If DIBP wants to check with each country then probably I won’t get pr in this lifetime.

I am working as a government employee now in India so I am going about with my life and work happily.

Occasionally I check about the status of the file.
I feel the Immigration consulting firm WWICS is an unprofessional who did not file the case properly and did not upload documents which I gave them so there was a lot of delay. 

DIBP should point out the issues with the file in one go and not in stages. Also they should check the status of reply’s at least once a month. My file was last viewed by them about 3 months back.


----------



## manoh

hi friends,

does anybody have and experience similar to my condition? what would happen to my bridging visa c once my student visa expire ? if my student visa expire on 10th of March, does bridging visa c comes into effect automatically or should i contact to immigration for update procedure.

Please advice me so i could contact immigration on time with no delay as i am waiting my 489 visa grant for long time and believe i will not get grant before my student visa expire.

Thank you
manoh


----------



## manjusha

*Subclass 189 -Partner skill qualification*

Hi All,

Currently I hold 65 points and have submitted my EOI in the first week on 'jan2018.
Meanwhile my husband has applied for his skill set. Our assumption is ,I would be receiving 5points from my husband after his skill set is cleared.

But my husband is a Financial Consultant(Accountant) and I am an Analyst programmer .When we consulted with a third party they say if we both fall under 189 subclass ,then the 5 point is applicable.

We are concerned whether the partner skill's 5 point is applicable only if we both fall under the same ANZSCO code?

Could anyone of you please clarify this.

Cheers!!


----------



## Alekhyak

HI Manjusha,

you will be able to claim partner points if Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation is on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation.

for eg: both of your skill set should listed in MTSSL or STSOL then only you will be eligible to claim partner points,if your skill is listed in MTSSL and your spouse skill is listed in STSOL then you wont be eligible for partner points.

Experts can add on if i missed something

Thanks,
Alekhya


----------



## manjusha

Hi Alekhya,

Thanks for your reply !!

Yes if thats the case as you said ,me and my husband come under MLTSSL list.

Cheers !


----------



## NB

manjusha said:


> Hi Alekhya,
> 
> Thanks for your reply !!
> 
> Yes if thats the case as you said ,me and my husband come under MLTSSL list.
> 
> Cheers !


That’s just one hurdle crossed

The others are


Proof that when you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:

was under 50 years old
had competent English.
had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation.
Should be a part of the application 
Should not be a PR or AUS citizen

Cheers


----------



## manjusha

Hi Newbienz,

Thanks for your reply.

Yes we do match the other criteria.One query is regarding submitting my payslips. Is it compulsory to submit all the payslips mentioned for the period in ACS ? Since i miss few of them and unable to extract from the company.Is there any alternative?

Cheers


----------



## NB

manjusha said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Yes we do match the other criteria.One query is regarding submitting my payslips. Is it compulsory to submit all the payslips mentioned for the period in ACS ? Since i miss few of them and unable to extract from the company.Is there any alternative?
> 
> Cheers


If you are giving a reference letter, No payslips need to be uploaded

Please read carefully what is required in ACS website
ACS requires only a skeletal number of documents 
Don’t upload documents randomly based on what other may have done

If your question is regarding uploading during visa application, then make it clear if it is for primary applicant or spouse

Cheers


----------



## manjusha

Hello Newbienz,

This is regarding the primary applicant (tht is Me) I have already done my ACS and EOI is also submitted. Currently i am trying to collect the required documents to upload after the invite.I was working in Sydney for 4 years and now back to India. Should I provide reference from the Sydney region or even form India should be fine?

Cheers!


----------



## NB

manjusha said:


> Hello Newbienz,
> 
> This is regarding the primary applicant (tht is Me) I have already done my ACS and EOI is also submitted. Currently i am trying to collect the required documents to upload after the invite.I was working in Sydney for 4 years and now back to India. Should I provide reference from the Sydney region or even form India should be fine?
> 
> Cheers!


You have already got the reference letter or SD else how did you get your skills assessment done ?
So I am unable to understand which reference you are talking about

Cheers


----------



## manjusha

Hi Newbienz,

okay got it. I was assuming about getting another seperate reference letter specially for the visa invite.

Thanks much !


----------



## CaJn

manjusha said:


> One query is regarding submitting my payslips. Is it compulsory to submit all the payslips mentioned for the period in ACS ? Since i miss few of them and unable to extract from the company.Is there any alternative?
> 
> Cheers


You don't need to submit all the payslips, one per quarter would suffice for your Visa application. You can plan your duration based on the payslips you have, ensure all these are arranged in one PDF file.
If payslips aren't available for a long duration, bank statements highlighting salary credit would help.


----------



## NB

CaJn said:


> You don't need to submit all the payslips, one per quarter would suffice for your Visa application. You can plan your duration based on the payslips you have, ensure all these are arranged in one PDF file.
> If payslips aren't available for a long duration, bank statements highlighting salary credit would help.


Wrong post

Cheers


----------



## austimmiacnt

yes correct post.

For DIBP, you can submit either payslips/bank statements to show proof of salary transfers. for example if a person worked for 5 years, he can submit bank statement for 5 years, or payslips (total 4 payslips per year, one for every quarter, 20 payslips for 5 years) . if case officer need any additional supporting document, he will always request it.

For ACS, you can submit few payslips from last few years. Normally, they don't request as my friends told me. but Vetassess does ask for payslips during verification procedure.it will depend on the person who is assessing your case.

Best regards



CaJn said:


> You don't need to submit all the payslips, one per quarter would suffice for your Visa application. You can plan your duration based on the payslips you have, ensure all these are arranged in one PDF file.
> If payslips aren't available for a long duration, bank statements highlighting salary credit would help.


----------



## andreyx108b

CaJn said:


> You don't need to submit all the payslips, one per quarter would suffice for your Visa application. You can plan your duration based on the payslips you have, ensure all these are arranged in one PDF file.
> If payslips aren't available for a long duration, bank statements highlighting salary credit would help.


second that. However, it would be strange if payslips are missing.


----------



## manjusha

Thank you.

Cheers!!


----------



## Raghupal1234

Dear Friends, yesterday I received a Natural Justice letter. 
I have 60 points under ship master 189 visa.

I claimed 15 points for my graduation studies which has got nothing to do with my professional career. Does it have any impact on points claimed?

The issue under natural justice letter is - my graduation studies time period and my job time coincided during same years- explain

Fact- during my 3rd/final year graduation(bachelor of science) I got the job so I could not attend classes throughout the year, but my college allowed me to write the exams and I passed the exams. Can this be allowed and can I claim the points for graduation?
Note that apart from that period I have more than 10 years work experience as per the skills assessment.

Pls help or guide me if there is any professional help in this regards. Thanks


----------



## Mudassar_SM

Raghupal1234 said:


> Dear Friends, yesterday I received a Natural Justice letter.
> I have 60 points under ship master 189 visa.
> 
> I claimed 15 points for my graduation studies which has got nothing to do with my professional career. Does it have any impact on points claimed?
> 
> The issue under natural justice letter is - my graduation studies time period and my job time coincided during same years- explain
> 
> Fact- during my 3rd/final year graduation(bachelor of science) I got the job so I could not attend classes throughout the year, but my college allowed me to write the exams and I passed the exams. Can this be allowed and can I claim the points for graduation?
> Note that apart from that period I have more than 10 years work experience as per the skills assessment.
> 
> Pls help or guide me if there is any professional help in this regards. Thanks



Please check with a good MARA agent.
Gd Luck


----------



## andreyx108b

Mudassar_SM said:


> Please check with a good MARA agent.
> Gd Luck


Second that.


----------



## Raghupal1234

A Good MARA agent??? Pls give reference. Right now my file is being dealt by WWICS. Worthless fellows, charged hefty amount but don’t have professional knowledge.


----------



## Jasmin FR

Raghupal1234 said:


> A Good MARA agent??? Pls give reference. Right now my file is being dealt by WWICS. Worthless fellows, charged hefty amount but don’t have professional knowledge.


I came to Australia from Kuwait and I know WWICS, they have no knowledge and in I can see that they made many cases decline only because they lack knowledge of immigration, in future for any advice try to take consultant from Australia. WWICS are big time cheater company.
I don't know your cases details but I assume you can contact DIBP and skill assessment authority and ask them that you don't want to continue with WWICS and u are whole sole responsible for your case.


----------



## andreyx108b

Jasmin FR said:


> I came to Australia from Kuwait and I know WWICS, they have no knowledge and in I can see that they made many cases decline only because they lack knowledge of immigration, in future for any advice try to take consultant from Australia. WWICS are big time cheater company.
> 
> I don't know your cases details but I assume you can contact DIBP and skill assessment authority and ask them that you don't want to continue with WWICS and u are whole sole responsible for your case.




You can pm for a recommendation of a good agent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raghupal1234

andreyx108b said:


> Jasmin FR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I came to Australia from Kuwait and I know WWICS, they have no knowledge and in I can see that they made many cases decline only because they lack knowledge of immigration, in future for any advice try to take consultant from Australia. WWICS are big time cheater company.
> 
> I don't know your cases details but I assume you can contact DIBP and skill assessment authority and ask them that you don't want to continue with WWICS and u are whole sole responsible for your case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can pm for a recommendation of a good agent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Sent a PM to you. Thanks


----------



## manoh

:focus::focus::focus:




manoh said:


> hi friends,
> 
> does anybody have and experience similar to my condition? what would happen to my bridging visa c once my student visa expire ? if my student visa expire on 10th of March, does bridging visa c comes into effect automatically or should i contact to immigration for update procedure.
> 
> Please advice me so i could contact immigration on time with no delay as i am waiting my 489 visa grant for long time and believe i will not get grant before my student visa expire.
> 
> Thank you
> manoh


----------



## deepthipraman

Very very happy to announce that after a painful wait of 477 days.. we have finally got the grant


----------



## deepthipraman

I have also updated my details in immitracker.. I sincerely wish and pray to God for all waiting people to get speedy grants. My timeline is as follows:
Anszco code : 233512 Mechanical engineer
Visa lodgement : 9 November 2016
Uploaded form 80 PCC medicals and all possible documents upfront.
CO first contact: 29 November 2016 for more evidence of employment. 
Provided further evidence and pressed IP button on 7th December 2016.
Then a lengthy lengthy wait of more than a year with no response whatsoever for calls and mails.. 
Came to know last year that my application has went for external security checks. 
CO second contact : 12th Jan 2018 for PCCs as the old ones have expired. Provided the same and pressed IP button on 15th Jan 2018. 
Got the golden mail at 9:00 AM IST today (march 1 2018). 
Thanks everyone for all your help and guidance.. my best wishes to everyone still waiting..


----------



## deepthipraman

My initial entry must be before MAY 12 2018 as per the grant letter.


----------



## Unemplyed

Congrats


----------



## yatin888

deepthipraman said:


> I have also updated my details in immitracker.. I sincerely wish and pray to God for all waiting people to get speedy grants. My timeline is as follows:
> Anszco code : 233512 Mechanical engineer
> Visa lodgement : 9 November 2016
> Uploaded form 80 PCC medicals and all possible documents upfront.
> CO first contact: 29 November 2016 for more evidence of employment.
> Provided further evidence and pressed IP button on 7th December 2016.
> Then a lengthy lengthy wait of more than a year with no response whatsoever for calls and mails..
> Came to know last year that my application has went for external security checks.
> CO second contact : 12th Jan 2018 for PCCs as the old ones have expired. Provided the same and pressed IP button on 15th Jan 2018.
> Got the golden mail at 9:00 AM IST today (march 1 2018).
> Thanks everyone for all your help and guidance.. my best wishes to everyone still waiting..


Congratulations.
May I know what external security check entails. Does it mean physical or telephonic employment verification?
Thanks.


----------



## Kemayu

deepthipraman said:


> I have also updated my details in immitracker.. I sincerely wish and pray to God for all waiting people to get speedy grants. My timeline is as follows:
> Anszco code : 233512 Mechanical engineer
> Visa lodgement : 9 November 2016
> Uploaded form 80 PCC medicals and all possible documents upfront.
> 
> 
> 
> CO first contact: 29 November 2016 for more evidence of employment.
> Provided further evidence and pressed IP button on 7th December 2016.
> Then a lengthy lengthy wait of more than a year with no response whatsoever for calls and mails..
> Came to know last year that my application has went for external security checks.
> CO second contact : 12th Jan 2018 for PCCs as the old ones have expired. Provided the same and pressed IP button on 15th Jan 2018.
> Got the golden mail at 9:00 AM IST today (march 1 2018).
> Thanks everyone for all your help and guidance.. my best wishes to everyone still waiting..


Hello deepthipraman,
Congratulations on your grant!
Could you please share ,how did you come to know that your application has went for external security check?


----------



## deepthipraman

Thanks everyone for your wishes.. I came to know that my application has went for external security checks when I called processing office at +61 131881 at 3 AM IST. External security checks is not employment verification. It means they will check the character and all sorts of police records of the applicants to ascertain that the applicants are of good character and they have not indulged in any bad activities that may be of security concern for Australia..
I don't know why some applications are subjected to external security checks .. that is beyond my knowledge. But if someone's application goes through these checks, they can expect a delay of a year as it takes so much time to complete these checks..


----------



## Raghupal1234

After I sent reply to the Natural justice letter , today the status of my application changed to “further assessment”.
Pls advise what does it mean..
Thanks


----------



## NB

Raghupal1234 said:


> After I sent reply to the Natural justice letter , today the status of my application changed to “further assessment”.
> Pls advise what does it mean..
> Thanks


This nomenclature change is routine for everyone 
It’s nothing to be worried or excited about 

You Will have to wait for the CO to confirm if your explanation has been accepted or not

Cheers


----------



## Unemplyed

If you don't mind
Why have you received natural justice??
With the hope of positive outcome


----------



## Unemplyed

Need expert advice
Applied in Dec 2015
Physical verification June 
2017
Haven't got any relly
Is there any impact of complain ?
Or
Wait for DIBP Reply
With the hope of reply..


----------



## gvskishore

Hi, 
My name in passport has initials expanded and other documents its only initials. Will it cause any problem in visa processing? 

Sent from my BND-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

gvskishore said:


> Hi,
> My name in passport has initials expanded and other documents its only initials. Will it cause any problem in visa processing?
> 
> Sent from my BND-AL10 using Tapatalk


Just get an affidavit made and keep ready that both names are the same person 

Also wherever asked during the visa process when filling forms or submitting applications, if you have been known by any other name, give the short name

Cheers


----------



## gvskishore

newbienz said:


> Just get an affidavit made and keep ready that both names are the same person
> 
> Also wherever asked during the visa process when filling forms or submitting applications, if you have been known by any other name, give the short name
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot 

Sent from my BND-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## gvskishore

gvskishore said:


> Thanks a lot
> 
> Sent from my BND-AL10 using Tapatalk


Hi,
Is Employent reference letter on company letter head is mandatory or statutory declaration will suffice..? Because 
company wont provide employment reference with roles and responsibilities on letter head.
Please help
Thanks

Sent from my BND-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

gvskishore said:


> Hi,
> Is Employent reference letter on company letter head is mandatory or statutory declaration will suffice..? Because
> company wont provide employment reference with roles and responsibilities on letter head.
> Please help
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my BND-AL10 using Tapatalk


If there is no chance of reference letter, then only go for SD

However, recently it has been observed that some CO are insisting on reference letter only at least for current job even in cases where SD had been submitted 

Cheers


----------



## NB

gvskishore said:


> Hi,
> My name in passport has initials expanded and other documents its only initials. Will it cause any problem in visa processing?
> 
> Sent from my BND-AL10 using Tapatalk


Get an affidavit made that both names are of same person 

When submitting application for visa and when filling forms, whenever asked if you have been known by any other name, give the short name

Cheers


----------



## NB

Unemplyed said:


> Need expert advice
> Applied in Dec 2015
> Physical verification June
> 2017
> Haven't got any relly
> Is there any impact of complain ?
> Or
> Wait for DIBP Reply
> With the hope of reply..


You can call them up and politely remind them of the inordinate delay
As long as you are polite, there should be no negative impact

Cheers


----------



## Sanjeevdudi

Hi all

I have received natural justice letter, below are my time line:
visa applied on 26.04.16
Wife is primary applicant
Wife received call from AHC in september'16 for confirmation
received natural justice on 04.10.16 stating that we have provided exaggerated information in R&R letter as the person called did not understood the things and made up his own comments.
we replied back on 28.10.16
till now waiting to here back but no response, we have been sending reminders but they are not replying


seeking advice from other members, if someone can show a way, it has been almost 2 years since we applied for visa and almost 1.5 years till reply for natural justice.


----------



## gvskishore

Hi,
I am about to submit ACS application for skills assessment and i have doubt in PDF File name i.e.,attachment type.
Also my employment strat date is 14-JAN-2008 and i have pay slip from FEB 2008 only is it a problem?

Thanks, 
Kishore

Sent from my BND-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

gvskishore said:


> Hi,
> I am about to submit ACS application for skills assessment and i have doubt in PDF File name i.e.,attachment type.
> Also my employment strat date is 14-JAN-2008 and i have pay slip from FEB 2008 only is it a problem?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kishore
> 
> Sent from my BND-AL10 using Tapatalk




Why is this? 

It shouldnt be really, but why don you have jan? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neerajrk

In India salary is paid monthly. So for the month of Jan, salary would have been paid on 1st of Feb. I dont think thats a issue because usually salary slip mentions no of days worked. which in his case would be 17 (31-Joining date)



andreyx108b said:


> Why is this?
> 
> It shouldnt be really, but why don you have jan?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajaazkarthik1

Hi All,

I need your assistance to rectify my confusion.

I am from Electronics and communication engineering background but I am working in IT industry for last 4 years. Since I am not from IT background, ACS will deduct my 4 years work experience.

My work experience in IT:

1 year experience in India.
3 years experience in Australia.

Few people advised that, ACS will consider my Australia experience.

Can you please advise and share your knowledge regarding this.

Thanks,
Karthik

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robi.bd

*Application Status Finalized, did not receive any email*

Hi All,

My application status is finalized but I did not receive any email. So what could be the reason. How can I verify if visa Granted or Rejected?


----------



## JG

Is here anyone experienced partner employment verification if the partner points were claimed?


----------



## munishghai74

josygeorge000 said:


> Is here anyone experienced partner employment verification if the partner points were claimed?


I claimed partner points for my application couple years back. What's your question?


----------



## JG

munishghai74 said:


> I claimed partner points for my application couple years back. What's your question?


If the partner points claimed will there be an employer verification of the partner?


----------



## munishghai74

josygeorge000 said:


> If the partner points claimed will there be an employer verification of the partner?


It's purely on luck. For my case, neither mine or my partner's employer verification happened. Our experience letters were taken as enough proof i guess.


----------



## JG

munishghai74 said:


> It's purely on luck. For my case, neither mine or my partner's employer verification happened. Our experience letters were taken as enough proof i guess.


Thank you dear.


----------



## Raghupal1234

Hi , I got the grant today after 25.5 months. Thanks to Vikas, Azam and all others for the support through out the process 
Rgds


----------



## ozairalikhan

Raghupal1234 said:


> Hi , I got the grant today after 25.5 months. Thanks to Vikas, Azam and all others for the support through out the process
> Rgds


Congratulations...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mariner2017

Robi.bd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> My application status is finalized but I did not receive any email. So what could be the reason. How can I verify if visa Granted or Rejected?



Have you received the email? All the best!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

Raghupal1234 said:


> Hi , I got the grant today after 25.5 months. Thanks to Vikas, Azam and all others for the support through out the process
> Rgds


25.5 Months, really?


----------



## Raghupal1234

josygeorge000 said:


> Raghupal1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi , I got the grant today after 25.5 months. Thanks to Vikas, Azam and all others for the support through out the process
> Rgds
> 
> 
> 
> 25.5 Months, really?
Click to expand...

Yes. 2 years and 1.5 months . I applied on 15 Sept 2016. It was extremely frustrating and DIBP does through checks on entire career and travel history. Due to my job I traveled more than 100 countries. 
Finally got the grant for all the family members!!!


----------



## Robi.bd

No, I have not received any email/message. Its already 14 weeks since my application status finalized.


----------



## Robi.bd

mariner2017 said:


> Have you received the email? All the best!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I have not received any email/message. Its already 14 weeks since my application status finalized.


----------



## Rajjatk

I started 2015 and lodged visa application in April 2016, got NJ in April 2017 after physical verification done Sept 2016, replied in May 2017, after a long silence, in July 2019 got S56 requested by CO to redo medicals and PCC. 
Any update, what's next, are they ready to give me grant Now and when. 

Need your help and suggestion.

I have seen your experience and your comments will be very prestigious.

Rajat


----------



## NB

Rajjatk said:


> I started 2015 and lodged visa application in April 2016, got NJ in April 2017 after physical verification done Sept 2016, replied in May 2017, after a long silence, in July 2019 got S56 requested by CO to redo medicals and PCC.
> Any update, what's next, are they ready to give me grant Now and when.
> 
> Need your help and suggestion.
> 
> I have seen your experience and your comments will be very prestigious.
> 
> Rajat


Very high probability that you will get the grant
Submit the medical and pcc asap

Cheers


----------



## Rajjatk

Thanks nb, medical and pcc already submitted along with form 80 CO asked for a week back.....


----------

